# **What phone should I buy next?** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## mikef (Aug 22, 2012)

Excellent, I hope this will attract some discussion on new devices so new threads won't be opened. 

I am not looking for a new phone right now, well maybe not depending on the outcome of HTC repairing my Sensation I guess. I sure hope to find out tomorrow. I think if I was going to get a replacement now I would probably get the SGS3 over the OneX. I really don't like the non-removable battery and maybe worse, no SD slot. I know why they did it for economic reasons but I am just not going to go that direction. Batteries do not last forever and their maximum charge level goes down over time. I want to be able to plug the SD into my computer and do a local backup. I also want to be able to get a bigger or faster SD if one comes out.
I am used to Sense but I am sure I could get used to Touchwiz as well, and I just read in the portal that ROM Cleaner works with the SGS3 now, as long as I can rid of the bloat I am content. I am sure that when my contract is done in a year there will be something newer and better out anyways.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 22, 2012)

I hope it does aswell. These forums definitely have too many of those threads being created 

I think I'd choose the S3 aswell to be honest. Even though the One X is a powerful phone, the S3 can quite easily out perform it, as it can with most phones.

The only time I'd be looking to upgrade is when mine become redundant, which with having an S2 (which can still keep up with the newest flagship devices) and Xperia S, I won't need to upgrade for a while I don't think.

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## OTAw (Aug 22, 2012)

Never owned a tablet before.. flirting with the idea of a galaxy tab 2 10.1. As of current, I'm all good with my s3 but I'm kinda interested in what this next galaxy note 2 will bring. Guess I'm some sort of galaxy fan.. ever since my vibrant 

---> Brought to you in part by my T999 / T-Mobile Galaxy SIII


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 22, 2012)

OTAw said:


> Never owned a tablet before.. flirting with the idea of a galaxy tab 2 10.1. As of current, I'm all good with my s3 but I'm kinda interested in what this next galaxy note 2 will bring. Guess I'm some sort of galaxy fan.. ever since my vibrant
> 
> ---> Brought to you in part by my T999 / T-Mobile Galaxy SIII

Click to collapse



The galaxy tab 2 10.1 is a pretty good tablet but it just seems a bit bland to me. Mainly because there wasn't much difference from the original galaxy tab 10.1.
The Nexus 7 is a little beast of a tablet though, so that could always be an option for you.
But if you wanna stay with Galaxy, then it's probably best to wait for the Note 2 like you said.

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## TeeJay3800 (Aug 22, 2012)

I have doubts that this will cut down on the many "which device should I buy" threads in this forum, but here's hoping!  Ideally, this thread will be used for all such questions.  If so, I may sticky it so anyone coming to Q&A looking for advice on which new device to buy will see it.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 22, 2012)

TeeJay3800 said:


> I have doubts that this will cut down on the many "which device should I buy" threads in this forum, but here's hoping!  Ideally, this thread will be used for all such questions.  If so, I may sticky it so anyone coming to Q&A looking for advice on which new device to buy will see it.

Click to collapse



Well obviously I'm hoping for that to be the case.
But we'll just have to wait and see at the moment. Other new threads could always be merged into here, I suppose.

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## OTAw (Aug 22, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> The galaxy tab 2 10.1 is a pretty good tablet but it just seems a bit bland to me. Mainly because there wasn't much difference from the original galaxy tab 10.1.
> The Nexus 7 is a little beast of a tablet though, so that could always be an option for you.
> But if you wanna stay with Galaxy, then it's probably best to wait for the Note 2 like you said.
> 
> Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair

Click to collapse



My mistake, didn't realize until now I meant the galaxy NOTE 10.1, lol. That seems like a sexy little beast! But the tab 2 doesn't seem too bad for a first time tablet device either.. for the price at least

---> Brought to you in part by my T999 / T-Mobile Galaxy SIII


----------



## ka-la (Aug 22, 2012)

To buy Nexus 7 or wait for Microsoft Surface? 

The question is really if the Surface will be cheaper than I bet it'll be (under 500)
Nexus 7 seems like awesome tablet, but I think it might be too small for me , but im not really sure, since I never owned a tablet, and where I live I cant go and see any 7 inch tablets in store.

So what you thnik, should I go for Nexus 7 or wait? Or better yet, is there more choices for cheap and quality android tablets?


----------



## mikef (Aug 22, 2012)

7 inch tablets seem like an odd size to me. Not really big enough for the things I would use it for to replace a laptop, but too big to replace my phone.


----------



## ka-la (Aug 22, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> 7 inch tablets seem like an odd size to me. Not really big enough for the things I would use it for to replace a laptop, but too big to replace my phone.

Click to collapse



You are totally right, but now to think other way: its easier to carry 7inch than 10inch tablet.

Also forgot to mention I have some problems with eyesight so bigger tablet might also be better choice, But the nexus 7 price really seems like a good selling point. But if the Surface RT will be 200, then I probably going to miss my money too much.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 22, 2012)

ka-la said:


> You are totally right, but now to think other way: its easier to carry 7inch than 10inch tablet.
> 
> Also forgot to mention I have some problems with eyesight so bigger tablet might also be better choice, But the nexus 7 price really seems like a good selling point. But if the Surface RT will be 200, then I probably going to miss my money too much.

Click to collapse



It depends on when you're going to be using it mainly. If you're out quite a lot of the time, then the Nexus 7 is probably going to be the easiest choice, because of carrying it around.
But if you're more often at home, then the Surface might be better for you because it's a 10.6 inch screen so it makes it easier for your eyes.

Another thing to consider is the operating systems. The Surface will be running Windows 8, but I'm not too sure what that's like to use.
And the Nexus is on Jellybean, it's definitely going to get the upgrade to Key Lime Pie and possibly the update after that aswell.

So, even though the Surface does seem like it'll be right up there with the best of them, I'd suggest the Nexus to be honest. It just seems like the best choice overall.

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## ka-la (Aug 22, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It depends on when you're going to be using it mainly. If you're out quite a lot of the time, then the Nexus 7 is probably going to be the easiest choice, because of carrying it around.
> But if you're more often at home, then the Surface might be better for you because it's a 10.6 inch screen so it makes it easier for your eyes.
> 
> Another thing to consider is the operating systems. The Surface will be running Windows 8, but I'm not too sure what that's like to use.
> ...

Click to collapse



I might get the nexus 7, if I dont like it I could probably sell it here in Estonia for the money I would get it (from US.). 
Also should be mentioned that I dont own a laptop or anything else to carry around, at home I use my desktop, and I dont go out too often, but I think nexus would be nice in school and so on. 

Also all these old awesome titles (gta 3, max payne) are made for android these days which I really loved back then, are better to play on 7 inch than 10.6 (better to hold, easier) .

So I think i go for nexus 7, but I hope that I dont get the broken one (from first or second branch), because I couldnt take it back.


----------



## leventccc (Aug 22, 2012)

I will buy a tablet but I am not sure which. Note 10.1 or Nexus 7? I think nexus 7 is too small as a 4.7 inch phone user but not sure about it. But I want to have pure google experience. Is nexus 7 really that small or not? I'm stuck


----------



## idoavni99 (Aug 23, 2012)

I thought about bying the Xiaomi M2 or the Galaxy nexus and i cant pick it since the M2 has better hardware and it is smaller but only MIUI can be installed on him unlike the galaxy nexus which has a huge variety of roms.


----------



## happydolphin (Aug 23, 2012)

In my opinion, a 7 inch tablet is the best for portability and viewing. It feels comfortable to hold with one hand, but it comes down to your personal preference really.

Sent from my MB860 using xda app-developers app


----------



## a.cid (Aug 23, 2012)

One of my friends asked me for suggestion...
His budget isn't all that big, with a max cap of 15000 inr (~275 usd, though the indian customs are notorious for high taxes; the s3 costs around 38000 inr = 690 usd; so hope you get the picture)
Mainly looking for a low budget android, maybe even a mid end device...

All he needs is "the latest android" on which he can play games...but I know about the quirks that come with a low end phone: inadequate internal mem, low cpu & gpu, lack of official upgrade support...the list kinda goes on...

I have zeroed on sony's live with walkman, mainly for the fact that it gives the most value for money...
The more the money saved + better features; the more likely choice it would be...
If anybody has better suggestions, please share them...

Brands present in india: Samsung, Htc, Sony, Micromax and smaller presence of Motorola and Huawei...
There is no contract system available here, neither are "subsidies" or such...

- Via xda premium


----------



## ka-la (Aug 23, 2012)

a.cid said:


> One of my friends asked me for suggestion...
> His budget isn't all that big, with a max cap of 15000 inr (~275 usd, though the indian customs are notorious for high taxes; the s3 costs around 38000 inr = 690 usd; so hope you get the picture)
> Mainly looking for a low budget android, maybe even a mid end device...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Xperia U perhaps? Should get the 4.0 soon (if already has'nt)


----------



## alibasbas (Aug 23, 2012)

I think it depends on your budget.


----------



## stephb89 (Aug 24, 2012)

*S3*

My next phone is going to be the S3!! I wish Samsung would stop making the phone bigger though...when I first got the S2 I got made fun of because how big it is although it's very thin...I don't see what's the point of going bigger...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 24, 2012)

Sorry for the late response. Had an absolute hell-ish day yesterday.


leventccc said:


> I will buy a tablet but I am not sure which. Note 10.1 or Nexus 7? I think nexus 7 is too small as a 4.7 inch phone user but not sure about it. But I want to have pure google experience. Is nexus 7 really that small or not? I'm stuck

Click to collapse



There is a noticeable difference from a 4.7 to a 7 inch screen, but if you're worried it'll be too small then the Note 10.1 would be a good choice. The upside is that both are great devices, so the only real difference between the 2 is the screen size.


idoavni99 said:


> I thought about bying the Xiaomi M2 or the Galaxy nexus and i cant pick it since the M2 has better hardware and it is smaller but only MIUI can be installed on him unlike the galaxy nexus which has a huge variety of roms.

Click to collapse



Which is more important to you for your choice? Is it the screen size or the customization of it?
If you don't want to be running MIUI, then choose the Nexus because of the huge variety of roms, like you said.
That might be the better option for you though cause the Xiaomi M2 isn't much smaller than the Nexus but the Nexus can have a lot more done with it. Plus it's always on top with the updates.


a.cid said:


> One of my friends asked me for suggestion...
> His budget isn't all that big, with a max cap of 15000 inr (~275 usd, though the indian customs are notorious for high taxes; the s3 costs around 38000 inr = 690 usd; so hope you get the picture)
> Mainly looking for a low budget android, maybe even a mid end device...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The first thing that came to my head was the SE Xperia X8. Even though it's quite an old device now, it's running on ICS and is a really stable and powerful phone for what it looks like.

HTC Rezound is always another choice aswell. It's got the ICS update and there's still quite a lot of dev support for the phone. It's got a dual core 1.5Ghz processor which means games like GTA 3 and Nova will rub perfectly well on the phone. Definitely a strong choice.

As far as Samsung go, the Samsung Nexus S fits the criteria you've asked for. It's just on the higher end of the budget, but considering your friend wants the latest on it, the Nexus S is ideal because it's running on JB and is a cracking little phone.

Out of those, I would suggest the Resound for all over performance and usage though.
Hope this helps 

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## jasspreet (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi all 
I want to buy a bigscreen
And i am confused,what to buy tablet or ipad???
And if tablet then which one??
Tablet that i can carry easily and which have good specifications,hardware,and good dev support..
Pls guide me!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 24, 2012)

jasspreet said:


> Hi all
> I want to buy a bigscreen
> And i am confused,what to buy tablet or ipad???
> And if tablet then which one??
> ...

Click to collapse



Even though the iPad is a powerful device, considering it's Apple, its price and fact that it can't be customized like Android can, knock it down in my opinion. But if you've had apple devices before, then iPad could be a good choice for you.

As far as android tablets go, if you're looking for a smaller tablet then the Nexus 7 is definitely worth looking at. It's brilliant what it can do for the price of it, and devs will be able to push it further anyway.
If you'd like a bigger screen, then there's the Asus Eee Pad Transformer Prime and Galaxy Note 10.1. They're the 2 bigger tabs I'd recommend because they've both had great reviews from friends of mine who have got them and they wouldn't look back at all.

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## jasspreet (Aug 24, 2012)

And what about 7 inches!!
Which wil be the best???
Tab 7.7 or 7+ or tab 2??


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 24, 2012)

jasspreet said:


> And what about 7 inches!!
> Which wil be the best???
> Tab 7.7 or 7+ or tab 2??

Click to collapse



The Tab 2 wins IMO. It doesn't look as slick as the other 2, but it can out-perform them.
The real powerhouse of 7 inch tabs is the Nexus 7 as mentioned in my last post though.

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## jasspreet (Aug 24, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> The Tab 2 wins IMO. It doesn't look as slick as the other 2, but it can out-perform them.
> The real powerhouse of 7 inch tabs is the Nexus 7 as mentioned in my last post though.
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> "Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!

Click to collapse



1.But nexus 7 is not having expandable memory.
2.u mentioned that tab 2 will be good than others but dont u think that the other too mainly 7.7 has greater power in hardware..
3.every one say android is more customizable than idevices but how can it be..i mean that idevices are to jailbroken and similarly android has to be rooted..can u pls explain that too..so


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 24, 2012)

jasspreet said:


> 1.But nexus 7 is not having expandable memory.
> 2.u mentioned that tab 2 will be good than others but dont u think that the other too mainly 7.7 has greater power in hardware..
> 3.every one say android is more customizable than idevices but how can it be..i mean that idevices are to jailbroken and similarly android has to be rooted..can u pls explain that too..so

Click to collapse



Fair enough the Nexus doesn't have expandable memory, but in terms of power and future updates, it's quite far ahead.

The Tab 2 might not have the best hardware, but from my experience, it out-does them. Maybe because I didn't really push it to the limits.

Myself, and others say that iOS is not as custom as Android because it's true. To so anything extra on an idevice you have to be jailbroken. Whereas with Android, you can customize it big time without needing root, but then once rooted there's a ton more that can be done aswell. You can do more with android straight out the box.

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## jasspreet (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for your replies
Ok..
1..i have heard that ics is having wifi issues,is it true???they say sgs2,sgs3,sgnote,tab 7.7 etc
2.and revently samsung has provided with so called"brick bug""is this also true??
Thanks for your replies


----------



## InventedTiME (Aug 24, 2012)

*Galaxy Note*

Has anyone had a chance to preview a Galaxy Note? (Like at a trade show, developer conference, etc...)

I am thinking of the Note for my next device, particularly because of the stylus. I used to have an Acer tablet and LOVED being able to take handwritten notes on PDF's, documents, etc.... I have had one other tablet since (an HP) but it was pretty horrible trying to write on because it would frequently pick up your palm hitting the screen as a multitouch gesture and skip the writing around. I like being able to write naturally without having to hold the pen and not letting my hand touch the screen.

Will this be a problem with the Note? Most of the commercials and such I have seen, it looks to me like the people are purposely not writing naturally. I am hopeful this won't be a problem because I read Wacom made the Stylus and they are experts on the art / handwriting applications.


----------



## Saturny (Aug 25, 2012)

*Agree.*



stephb89 said:


> My next phone is going to be the S3!! I wish Samsung would stop making the phone bigger though...when I first got the S2 I got made fun of because how big it is although it's very thin...I don't see what's the point of going bigger...

Click to collapse



I somewhat agree with you. But some people like/love big phones and may even need them, otherwise they wouldn't sell. I have the S3, and to me, 4.8 is the "sweet spot". I came from a Motorola Defy, and it felt pretty small (I have big hands). Plus my dad was always complaining about it. My parents sometimes use my phone (mom's hands are small, dad's a little bigger than mine), so I needed a big phone that everyone can easily use & agree on. Now they love it.


----------



## krank77 (Aug 25, 2012)

*Note 10.1*

I was considering to get the Note 10.1 until I read this : http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/0...iew-an-embarrassing-lazy-arrogant-money-grab/
Not too convincing...


----------



## mikef (Aug 25, 2012)

krank77 said:


> I was considering to get the Note 10.1 until I read this : http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/0...iew-an-embarrassing-lazy-arrogant-money-grab/
> Not too convincing...

Click to collapse



Pretty thorough review. Not sure what your usage and budget is, I was looking more at the Xoom with Jelly Bean.  I have a hard time justifying it since I just don't need it for work.


----------



## Lola_samsung (Aug 25, 2012)

*Nokia Lumia 710 or Samsung Galaxy i9001*

Hi everybody,

I have Samsung i9001 smartphone and the other day I got an opportunity to exchange it for Nokia Lumia 710.
I really like how fluid and fast Nokia (and Windows phone) is, but I didn't had any chance to try Nokia so I'm not really sure which phone to choose.

I use my phone for surfing, texting, game playing ...
Wouldn't like to change my phone for something worse.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Remcotjuuh (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm currently enjoying a Galaxy Ace running Cyanogen 7.2. Delightful phone, owned it for 3/4 year. It does have a few downsides, which I find to be the processor and the screen, and that's why I saved up some money and decided to buy a new one around Christmas/the beginning of 2013. The one I want to get next is the Galaxy S2 PLUS. Yes plus. It hasn't been released yet, but rumours say it will be around Christmas. The (leaked) specs are very similar to the North American T-Mobile Galaxy S2 and the price is estimated at $360.

And for the post above, check your original thread


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lola_samsung said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I have Samsung i9001 smartphone and the other day I got an opportunity to exchange it for Nokia Lumia 710.
> I really like how fluid and fast Nokia (and Windows phone) is, but I didn't had any chance to try Nokia so I'm not really sure which phone to choose.
> ...

Click to collapse



I've owned the galaxy before but not the lumia, but since you originally posted, I've watched a couple of videos and read a couple of reviews about the lumia. 
Both these phones are pretty similar in terms of hardware and the general power of the device. And both of these can easily perform those tasks you need them to, without it being a problem.

Because of that, if you've been happy with the Samsung, you're better off staying with it because there's no point in swapping phones like that, just to get a device which can do nothing your previous device couldn't do.

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 26, 2012)

Remcotjuuh said:


> I'm currently enjoying a Galaxy Ace running Cyanogen 7.2. Delightful phone, owned it for 3/4 year. It does have a few downsides, which I find to be the processor and the screen, and that's why I saved up some money and decided to buy a new one around Christmas/the beginning of 2013. The one I want to get next is the Galaxy S2 PLUS. Yes plus. It hasn't been released yet, but rumours say it will be around Christmas. The (leaked) specs are very similar to the North American T-Mobile Galaxy S2 and the price is estimated at $360.
> 
> And for the post above, check your original thread

Click to collapse



Have you got your heart set on the S2 Plus, or are you still looking at other phones as possible choices aswell?

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## Lola_samsung (Aug 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I've owned the galaxy before but not the lumia, but since you originally posted, I've watched a couple of videos and read a couple of reviews about the lumia.
> Both these phones are pretty similar in terms of hardware and the general power of the device. And both of these can easily perform those tasks you need them to, without it being a problem.
> 
> Because of that, if you've been happy with the Samsung, you're better off staying with it because there's no point in swapping phones like that, just to get a device which can do nothing your previous device couldn't do.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, the thing that I like about Nokia is how fluid it is (and its camera  ). I have custom rom on my Samsung but there are some application crashing, and from time to time it's really slow (when I want to hang up on a call the screen just go black for about 5 seconds) and that is the thing that bugs me. 

I have a feeling that android is just not that good.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lola_samsung said:


> Well, the thing that I like about Nokia is how fluid it is (and its camera  ). I have custom rom on my Samsung but there are some application crashing, and from time to time it's really slow (when I want to hang up on a call the screen just go black for about 5 seconds) and that is the thing that bugs me.
> 
> I have a feeling that android is just not that good.

Click to collapse



As said in my previous post to you, because the 2 phones are really quite similar, you won't notice difference when it comes to power and speed anyway. This is good because if you've been experiencing little problems with your Samsung, then you can quite easily switch knowing that these problems won't be there.

Would you have to pay anything to get the Lumia, or is it a straight swap?

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## Lola_samsung (Aug 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> As said in my previous post to you, because the 2 phones are really quite similar, you won't notice difference when it comes to power and speed anyway. This is good because if you've been experiencing little problems with your Samsung, then you can quite easily switch knowing that these problems won't be there.
> 
> Would you have to pay anything to get the Lumia, or is it a straight swap?
> 
> Velcro. What a rip off!

Click to collapse



Straight swap... but I'm going to think about it. Anyway thank you for your help


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lola_samsung said:


> Straight swap... but I'm going to think about it. Anyway thank you for your help

Click to collapse



That makes things easier then. The main advice I can give, is to have a test run on the lumia beforehand (if you can). Whether a friend has one, or you go to a shop and see if they have one you could test out. That way, you'll get a feel for the phone and know whether it'll be right for you or not.

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## YellowApple (Aug 26, 2012)

I just recently bought my Samsung Epic 4G Touch.  Works great with CM9.  I probably wouldn't upgrade my phone anytime soon.

Given my satisfaction with Samsung devices, I'm tempted to get a Galaxy Tab.  The ASUS Transformer line of tablet/netbook combos is also quite appealing (I like having the option of a keyboard, and if I recall right the newer ones have quad-core CPUs, which is awesome for a mobile device).

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rockler (Aug 26, 2012)

**

Please help me chose between the Htc one X and Samsung galaxy S3


----------



## YellowApple (Aug 26, 2012)

rockler said:


> Please help me chose between the Htc one X and Samsung galaxy S3

Click to collapse



I vote the S3, mainly because I've had excellent experiences with Samsung devices (both Android and non-Android).  They tend to be quite reliable for me, and they perform well.

Sent from my SPH-D710


----------



## kulk21 (Aug 26, 2012)

*help*

Xperia U 

 Xperia mini Pro

HTC Desire C

Pls need fast answer ^^ THX


----------



## Remcotjuuh (Aug 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Have you got your heart set on the S2 Plus, or are you still looking at other phones as possible choices aswell?
> 
> Velcro. What a rip off!

Click to collapse



I'm quite sure this will be my new one, because of the specs/price. A phone with a better "ratio" probably won't be released in the near future, I guess.

Currently playing with my Ace S5830 running Cyanogen 7.2 Stable


----------



## thebotingleg (Aug 26, 2012)

Well im actualy stuck weather to wait for the price of a nexus to come down or buy the galaxy s3


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 26, 2012)

rockler said:


> Please help me chose between the Htc one X and Samsung galaxy S3

Click to collapse



Even they're both really great phones, I suggest getting the S3 because it's got a replaceable battery, whereas the One X battery is internal. The S3 has got more storage space for all the high end games which run slightly better than the One X.
And even though the One X feels a bit smoother overall, the performance power of the S3, aswell as what's mentioned above, makes it a definite choice.


kulk21 said:


> Xperia U
> 
> Xperia mini Pro
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Definitely the Xperia U.
The HTC Desire C is too outdated to be able to keep up with the technology that phones need these days.
The Xperia Mini Pro has got a slick UI and ok performance but nothing too special about it. The tiny screen makes it difficult to view desktop sites aswell, but I did love the keyboard on it when I got one. It just made texting away so much easier. Battery life is terrible though.
The Xperia U has got a better processor than the other 2 devices, it's got a couple of brilliant devs working with it to improve it further. With average use, it will last you through the day comfortably. The only real downside to the U is that there's no SD card slot, so you have to make do with the internal storage.


thebotingleg said:


> Well im actualy stuck weather to wait for the price of a nexus to come down or buy the galaxy s3

Click to collapse



Which nexus do you mean? You talking about the Nexus 7? If so, it's already at a great price for it. The S3 will set you back even more.

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## Andrew1998 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi! I'm italian . I want buy a new smartphone but i am confused :S Can anyone help me ?
Looking on internet i have seen that the best smartphones ( that i can buy ) are :
Motorola Razr Xt910
Samsung Galaxy Nexus
Htc Sensation XE ( i love it *_* )
Iphone 4
Nokia Lumia 800
Htc Titan
Huawei Hounour
I can spend 320 euro so help me to decide !
I want a smartphone who has no bugs, beatiful and amazing camera , smooth and a powerful processor to do all with no problems , big battery life , fairly updated...(i don't search a smartphone for game )... Help me thank u!
I had a Nexus S so i want change with a other device :3
P.S = I don't like Sony's Smartphone and Galaxy Sii .


----------



## eljean (Aug 26, 2012)

Galaxy S3 or E4GT?

E4GT is cheaper and ppl say almost the same as S3 to just wait for S4


S3 is the S3

I'm on a prepaid network so I will pay retail price for the phone. 

Opinion?


----------



## lamborg (Aug 26, 2012)

Can someone please suggest me a few dual-core android based phones? I was away for some time and so I was not able to keep up with the new releases and with the price drops of the old ones.
I'll be using it outside US so it should be SIM unlocked so that I can put any GSM SIM.
Can be a World phone or GSM only phone.
I can consider buying used or refurb phone.
Should have good dev support. 
Budget is $150-$230

Considered Motorola Photon 4g. What are my other options? Anything HTC?


Thanks


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 26, 2012)

Andrew1998 said:


> Hi! I'm italian . I want buy a new smartphone but i am confused :S Can anyone help me ?
> Looking on internet i have seen that the best smartphones ( that i can buy ) are :
> Motorola Razr Xt910
> Samsung Galaxy Nexus
> ...

Click to collapse



The best 2 out of those, for you, are the Motorola Razr Xt910 and the HTC Sensation XE because they have exactly what you asked you.
But, out of those 2, I'd suggest the HTC because it has dual core 1.5 processor but the Razr is slightly lower at dual core 1.2. Plus HTC is smoother for general use aswell.


eljean said:


> Galaxy S3 or E4GT?
> 
> E4GT is cheaper and ppl say almost the same as S3 to just wait for S4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Both phones can perform pretty much any task with no trouble whatsoever but the S3 does it all so much easier without pushing the processors too hard.
I'd say only go for the S3 if you play heavy duty games on your phone or get extremely heavy use of your phone.
If you don't do the 2 things mentioned above, then get the E4GT because it'll easily be able to handle any other functions.


lamborg said:


> Can someone please suggest me a few dual-core android based phones? I was away for some time and so I was not able to keep up with the new releases and with the price drops of the old ones.
> I'll be using it outside US so it should be SIM unlocked so that I can put any GSM SIM.
> Can be a World phone or GSM only phone.
> I can consider buying used or refurb phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



There's the LG Optimus 2x, HTC Sensation, Xperia U.
If you like the idea of having a HTC, then the sensation is a good choice. 8MP camera, dual core 1.2 scorpion processor, up to 32gb expandable memory and loads of dev support.
Xperia U is always a good choice aswell. It's specs don't quite match up to the sensation, but still a good little phone.

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## SyCoREAPER (Aug 26, 2012)

*someone sticky this.*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 26, 2012)

mikemikemikexxx said:


> *someone sticky this.*

Click to collapse



It's the decision of a mod to do that. If they think it's worth making it a sticky, they will.

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## smurf23 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey, glad to find such a thread..

I'm searching for a new "Stylish" smartphone to buy.. It's better to have a small screen (3.5 or under), and if any of the features will interest me it would be the camera &FM radio.
Any view,sort of help or advise from you would be appreciated.

- of course I think iPhone will be perfect, the price is the main problem, although I'll go for it if I don't find a good alternative. another problem is that new iPhone will be launched soon, so it's a little odd to pay that sum to a device that will seem old. It has a +1 when I think about the Camera, maybe the best compared to other stylish mobiles!

- I thought about Samsung Wave (1), it's stylish, small and has FM radio with FM recorder! unfortunately it's out of stock due to Samsung policy. wave2 is good but it has really crap LCD screen, at least that's what I thought when I saw it! wave 2 is a bit taller than what I want and also out of stock!

- I had a look at some Android Samsung models, most of them isn't stylish, they're not even good-looking, I liked the galaxy nexus only. great OS (4.1) & good looking without the capacitive buttons. but it's very big & made of plastic.

- Sony has some good designs, I thought about neo L but didn't like it, Xperia U seems to be suitable to me, good looking, LED light and exchangeable caps with different colors. Great pricing (but only 4GB memory amazed me a little bit, although it's not a very big problem to me). It also has a great combination of FM & 5MP Cam! negative points are the 4GB, made of plastic, a little bit thick!

- I thought about some htc's but I don't like their design although they produce good materials (not plastic). the real problem is that htc headed into the bigger&bigger screens! maybe the old rhyme was good (I'm OK with the color) but also not available in the market.

- I had a quick look at LG models, nothing eye-catching.

- I hate the nokia brand, I don't think they produce anything good!

Sorry for talking too much! I'm waiting for your advise, thanks in advance to anyone try to help.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 27, 2012)

smurf23 said:


> Hey, glad to find such a thread..
> 
> I'm searching for a new "Stylish" smartphone to buy.. It's better to have a small screen (3.5 or under), and if any of the features will interest me it would be the camera &FM radio.
> Any view,sort of help or advise from you would be appreciated.

Click to collapse



There's the Sony Xperia Miro which is expected release over next couple of weeks.
It had a 3.5inch screen, 5mp camera, android 4.0, expandable memory and although it's not as sleek as the Xperia U, for example, it has all the other bases covered. It's going to be a low price aswell because it's one of Sony's low/mid end devices.

The only other one I found from a bit of Googling was another xperia. This time, the Xperia Ray. 3.3inch screen, expandable memory, Android 4.0 and 1Ghz processor.

Any of these 2 looking any good for you?

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## BIG FELLA (Aug 27, 2012)

I have had my nexus one since day one and I love this phone. Best phone I ever had. But I was thinking of finally getting something new even though my nexus one is in great shape and running smooth. I use my N1 for everything all day YouTube internet browsing music  some games phone txt GPS.  I was looking at the

Nexus one s
Nexus one x
Galaxy nexus
Samsung galaxy 3

Which phone is the best or are all 4 very solid phones? Also where can I find the best price on them? Any insight on the phones or pricing would be great. I'm with Cincinnati bell so looking for it to be unlocked.  Thanks for any info. 




Sent from my Nexus One using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 27, 2012)

BIG FELLA said:


> I have had my nexus one since day one and I love this phone. Best phone I ever had. But I was thinking of finally getting something new even though my nexus one is in great shape and running smooth. I use my N1 for everything all day YouTube internet browsing music  some games phone txt GPS.  I was looking at the
> 
> Nexus one s
> Nexus one x
> ...

Click to collapse



If your Nexus One is still running great for you, then there's really no need to change phones.

The 2 best choices there are the S3 and the Galaxy Nexus. They could both do what you need from the phone and still run perfectly smooth.
But, the S3 easily out performs the Galaxy nexus aswell. The only thing that's better about the Nexus is that it's quite a bit cheaper. It's a brilliant price for what the phone's capable of.
So even though the S3 is quite expensive it's an absolute beast of a phone.

If money's not an issue, then go for the S3. But if you want something a bit cheaper, the GNex is definitely the choice for you.

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## BIG FELLA (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you for the info. Where's best place to get best price on either one? And what price are we looking at?  And how's battery on both? 

Sent from my Nexus One using xda app-developers app


----------



## Andrew1998 (Aug 27, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> The best 2 out of those, for you, are the Motorola Razr Xt910 and the HTC Sensation XE because they have exactly what you asked you.
> But, out of those 2, I'd suggest the HTC because it has dual core 1.5 processor but the Razr is slightly lower at dual core 1.2. Plus HTC is smoother for general use aswell.
> 
> Both phones can perform pretty much any task with no trouble whatsoever but the S3 does it all so much easier without pushing the processors too hard.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank u so much. Who has the better camera, battery life and speed? Htc Sensation Xe will be updated to Jelly Bean  ( maybe with non official OTA ) ? and motorola razr?
Some people say me this " don't buy motorola razr because it will not be updated to jelly bean and it has not development" .. really ?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 27, 2012)

BIG FELLA said:


> Thank you for the info. Where's best place to get best price on either one? And what price are we looking at?  And how's battery on both?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'm not sure on the price of them from where you are. Maybe look in a phone shop near you that has them?
From a lot of users complaints about the Nexus, the main problem was the battery life. A lot of people saying it's not lasting as long as it should be.
The S3 battery is great though. My brother uses his with fairly heavy usage and it comfortably lasts him the day without charging it.


Andrew1998 said:


> Thank u so much. Who has the better camera, battery life and speed? Htc Sensation Xe will be updated to Jelly Bean  ( maybe with non official OTA ) ? and motorola razr?
> Some people say me this " don't buy motorola razr because it will not be updated to jelly bean and it has not development" .. really ?

Click to collapse



They both have 8mp camera. The HTC is a bit quicker because of the extra boost from the processor. And they both have pretty much the same battery life which will last through the day with moderate/heavy use.
CM10 is running well on the HTC. It's pretty stable but I don't know what features are missing.
Razr also has a CM10 rom but it's in very early stages yet.

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## smurf23 (Aug 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> There's the Sony Xperia Miro which is expected release over next couple of weeks.
> It had a 3.5inch screen, 5mp camera, android 4.0, expandable memory and although it's not as sleek as the Xperia U, for example, it has all the other bases covered. It's going to be a low price aswell because it's one of Sony's low/mid end devices.
> 
> The only other one I found from a bit of Googling was another xperia. This time, the Xperia Ray. 3.3inch screen, expandable memory, Android 4.0 and 1Ghz processor.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for helping,

I thought previously about Xperia Ray, but when I did see the real device at the shop, it simply wasn't good-looking as it looked in the pictures.

the Xperia Miro seems good, with that price range I may wait a little bit to see the real one (hope Sony won't be late!). android 4.0 from the box is very fine feature, not more pretty than "U" but it's slimmer at least.. it's a bit annoying with (pixel density, 2 fingers multi touch & Cortex A5 cpu), if Sony didn't take long time to release it then surely I will have a look at it.

thanks again.


----------



## TeeJay3800 (Aug 28, 2012)

I decided to sticky this in hopes of reducing the number of "what device should I buy" threads.  From now on, all such questions should be asked here instead of in new threads.  Any new threads for that question will be closed and re-directed to this thread.  :fingers-crossed:


----------



## lokenok (Aug 28, 2012)

smurf23 said:


> Thanks a lot for helping,
> 
> I thought previously about Xperia Ray, but when I did see the real device at the shop, it simply wasn't good-looking as it looked in the pictures.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Or you could buy the Xperia Sola , 3.7 inch screen 5mp cam no front cam tho , 8gb internal space has micro sd , NFC , 1ghz dual core! , Floating Touch


----------



## mtmerrick (Aug 28, 2012)

ok, quick question: what's the best international/unlocked tablet i can get that will work on t-Mobile 3g (preferably t-mobile 4-G)? 7" is ok but 10" is better. 

I have a family member on T-Mobile who wants a cellular tablet, but everything T-mobile offers is, well, underwhelming.


----------



## skorasaurus (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you very much for making this thread ! There's so many choices now, back in my day, all I had to choose from was THE Droid or HTC Eris 

What I'm looking for: 

+ boot loader is already unlocked; an active community on here. 
+ GLONASS support (although it appears that most phones now have it - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GLONASS#Availability 
+ Great Battery Life 
+ Virtual QWERTY keyboard 
+ Relatively cheap (under $100, cheaper the better)
+ Something that will last.... I've been using an HTC Eris for my everyday phone until now. 


I'm in the USA and already on Verizon, so I presume that's CDMA only right ? 

http://www.verizonwireless.com/b2c/...=viewPhoneOverviewByDevice&deviceCategoryId=1

anything on their list that's cheaper would be preferable.  

What I'm looking at on the VZ website that fit into my price range on there. 
LG VS920 Spectrum 
Droid Razr
Galaxy Nexus
DROID Charge - AKA Samsung Stealth - SCH-i510 
LG Cayman


thanks for your help !


----------



## mtmerrick (Aug 29, 2012)

Razr and gnex are the only devices that you listed that are still worth purchasing.


----------



## n8huff (Aug 29, 2012)

*S3 or Galaxy Nexus*



Saturny said:


> I somewhat agree with you. But some people like/love big phones and may even need them, otherwise they wouldn't sell. I have the S3, and to me, 4.8 is the "sweet spot". I came from a Motorola Defy, and it felt pretty small (I have big hands). Plus my dad was always complaining about it. My parents sometimes use my phone (mom's hands are small, dad's a little bigger than mine), so I needed a big phone that everyone can easily use & agree on. Now they love it.

Click to collapse



How do you like that S3 on t-mobile? What kind of speed do you get on the network with speedtest? I'm up for an upgrade from my vibrant, trying to decide on the S3 or the Galaxy Nexus.  I'm staying on t-mobile so a new contract isn't an issue, which keeps the price down on the S3. Money isn't an issue for the unlocked GNex( my wife would probably disagree).  I really love stock android especially how it looks compared to touch wiz. I have an Nexus 7, it gets used more than the iPad 2 now and like stock android jelly bean.  But the hardware and specs on the S3 are great.  From what I've read and videos reviews, touch wiz runs flawlessly compared to the crap touch wiz on my vibrant when I first got it. 

Thanks in advance for the help and advice from everyone.


----------



## crashnarcis (Aug 29, 2012)

hi guys i'm willing to buy a tablet but don't know either the new ipad or the note 10.1... please help me


----------



## vivek_bhoj (Aug 29, 2012)

skorasaurus said:


> Thank you very much for making this thread ! There's so many choices now, back in my day, all I had to choose from was THE Droid or HTC Eris
> 
> What I'm looking for:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



go for Galaxy Nexus as it has better screen, runs on jellybean and is supported by Google and will surely get more updates.... in comparison to your other choices


----------



## mr_trisx (Aug 29, 2012)

I own a HTC Incredible S now, is it worth it for me to go for Galaxy S 2? Since I see a lot of price drop for the S 2 at the moment.
ROM wise, S 2 custom ROM's better and updated more frequently?


----------



## yuriebc (Aug 29, 2012)

I want to buy a tablet, the most use will be to read e-book and pdf for study and surf the web.
i want a tablet that have more options to install custom roms
i want to play films in and in Tv with hdmi (nexus dosent have hdmi)
games is always an option, but i dont have money to buy asus transformer prime/infinity

no need 3g, just wifi

I dont decide 7 or 10 pol

i live in brazil but i´m going to usa in september.

sorry for my english


----------



## djgabi (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm thinking about a ZTE V970 [review]

Now i have a Blade, maybe the V970 will not have that much custom rom (already there is one out) but it has good specs, good price, and at the local providers for 200$ i could only buy a single core with HVGA display, so the ZTE is a good deal i guess...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

mtmerrick said:


> ok, quick question: what's the best international/unlocked tablet i can get that will work on t-Mobile 3g (preferably t-mobile 4-G)? 7" is ok but 10" is better.
> 
> I have a family member on T-Mobile who wants a cellular tablet, but everything T-mobile offers is, well, underwhelming.

Click to collapse



Your best option at 7" is gonna be the Nexus 7 because there simply isn't another tablet at that size, which can compare.

Your best option in the 10" range is the Galaxy Note 10.1 which is on ICS at the moment with very stable JB roms available but will be getting official JB some point this year, according to Samsung. Great battery life and quick and smooth overall.
It's a bit pricy, but it's the best Samsung tablet yet.


skorasaurus said:


> Thank you very much for making this thread ! There's so many choices now, back in my day, all I had to choose from was THE Droid or HTC Eris
> 
> What I'm looking for:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As mtmerrick said, the only 2 really worth it are the Razr and the Gnex.
But the razr really doesn't cut it compared to the Gnex.
It's got a great screen, battery life and is more supported by Google so it'll receive future OS updates before other devices.


n8huff said:


> How do you like that S3 on t-mobile? What kind of speed do you get on the network with speedtest? I'm up for an upgrade from my vibrant, trying to decide on the S3 or the Galaxy Nexus.  I'm staying on t-mobile so a new contract isn't an issue, which keeps the price down on the S3. Money isn't an issue for the unlocked GNex( my wife would probably disagree).  I really love stock android especially how it looks compared to touch wiz. I have an Nexus 7, it gets used more than the iPad 2 now and like stock android jelly bean.  But the hardware and specs on the S3 are great.  From what I've read and videos reviews, touch wiz runs flawlessly compared to the crap touch wiz on my vibrant when I first got it.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help and advice from everyone.

Click to collapse



The hardware and specs on the S3 simply make it the most powerful phone around at the moment. And even though the Gnex already has JB, JB started rolling out officially for the S3 today. I don't know when you'll receive the update for it, but it's great news that it's rolling out.


crashnarcis said:


> hi guys i'm willing to buy a tablet but don't know either the new ipad or the note 10.1... please help me

Click to collapse



It mainly depends on what you'd mainly use it for, to be honest.
The new ipads specs do look really good and it seems like it would be a great device. But I couldn't tell you how it might run because I've never own an Apple product so I've got no experience. Maybe someone else could tell you more about the new iPad.
Regarding the note 10.1, it's a great device and as stated at the top of this whole post, it's the best tablet Samsung have brought out so far.


mr_trisx said:


> I own a HTC Incredible S now, is it worth it for me to go for Galaxy S 2? Since I see a lot of price drop for the S 2 at the moment.
> ROM wise, S 2 custom ROM's better and updated more frequently?

Click to collapse



I'd say it's definitely worth getting the S2. I own the S2 and even though it's been out for so long, it still manages to keep up with the newest flagship devices around. It's still got tons of dev support and tons of custom roms available.
It will even receive the official JellyBean update over the next couple of months, making this device a definite choice for you.

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## vivek_bhoj (Aug 29, 2012)

mr_trisx said:


> I own a HTC Incredible S now, is it worth it for me to go for Galaxy S 2? Since I see a lot of price drop for the S 2 at the moment.
> ROM wise, S 2 custom ROM's better and updated more frequently?

Click to collapse



not much worth specswise but yeah s2 has great development support
alternatively i will recommend u to go for Galaxy Nexus, its even more cheaper and has better screen and bigger screen than s2, official google support and great developer community too


----------



## DarkJatrix (Aug 29, 2012)

RAZR gsm or galaxy nexus? I have the nexus and have flashed everything on here and bored as hell. Would I like the RAZR? I loved my Atrix 2 when I had it so tell me if I'll like the Atrix 2. Build quality, hardware etc. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## gagdude (Aug 30, 2012)

Well guys, just discovered the miracle of Ting, will be switching in 2 months or so when contract is up.
They have two LTE devices for preorder, both at $520-530 (photon q at $520 and sgs3 at $530 something for 16gb model which is all I need). So by the time my contract is up, I'm fairly sure both will be fully available.
I'm really fighting with myself over if I should get the photon q as the most powerful qwerty keyboard phone available, but less development
Or the galaxy s3 with a giant hd screen, great battery life, best spec'd phone, and lots of development. (Its the same as the sprint sgs3 so I should be able to do anything on that on the ting version too, right?)
My main issue is if I should really get a qwerty keyboard phone when they are dying out... I like them and as you can see in my sig I have never owned a non qwerty Android. Can I adapt to an on screen keyboard only phone easily enough?

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## alexandros050 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hello guys i live in Canada and i want to buy a good smartphone... um i was looking at the galaxy s2 but i saw it hasnt a good battery... so can you guys recomend me a good smartphone with a good battery life??? i can give 500$ on phone somewhere like that... usually i buy from amazon ... i dont want any contracts with companys

does the SII have a good battery?


----------



## Smartphan (Aug 30, 2012)

*arc s or optimus 2x*

hi all. i''m lookink to buy a good android phone and my options for now are the xperia arc s and the optimus 2x. which one do you recommend me? the 2x is more expensive but its dual-core. does it really make a diffrence? is a 1ghz dualcore much faster than a 1.4ghz single core? share your thoughts and experience about these phones. also you can recommend me another phone (i would buy the s2 but its a bit expensive). maybe optimus black?. i'm waiting for answers.

 best regards!


----------



## ahmedelhofy (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm thinking about a Galaxy W 

then i noticed a new phone which is Galaxy ace 2

which one is better

Note : Galaxy ace 2 proccessor is 800 MHZ dual Core ARMv7
Galaxy W proccessor is 1400 GHZ single core ARMv7
Ram in Galaxy ace 2 is 768 MB RAM (accessible: 555 MB)
Ram in Galaxy W is 512 MB RAM (accessible: 355 MB)

i like gaming a lot on phones so iam worried to buy galaxy ace 2 because the proccessor speed (800MHZ is slow on Games but i don't know if dual core will make games faster or not ?!) but the ram is very good compared to galaxy w (555 vs 355)

and there some comparisons between the two phones you can watch them
http://www.phonearena.com/phones/compare/Samsung-GALAXY-Ace-2,Samsung-GALAXY-W/phones/6940,6098
http://geekaphone.com/compare/Samsung-Galaxy-Ace-2-vs-Samsung-GALAXY-W
http://www.compare-cellphones.org/Samsung-Galaxy-Ace-2-vs-Samsung-GALAXY-W


----------



## Andrew1998 (Aug 30, 2012)

At the end i bought an Htc One S :3
I was interesting to :
Motorola Razr
Nokia Lumia 800
Iphone 4s
Htc Sensation Xe
but HTC ONE S is so so so so so so so so better than they.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## gdourado (Aug 30, 2012)

Hello, how are you?

So, after owning my galaxy Note since April, I've got fed up with toichwiz and flashed CM10 preview. I really like the aosp feel of android.
After living with my note for some time, I really like the screen, the colour and the size.
What I have come to dislike is the general size of the device. At times, when put of the house or the office I wish for a smaller, more practical device to handle with one hand and to take pictures with. The note is just a bit clumsy at times.

So, a couple of days ago a sweet deal came IP and I picked a galaxy nexus.
I now have both devices. My goal was to test them for a few days and then sell the one I liked less...

The thing is I cannot make up my mind.
The nexus is really smooth, excellent os performance and great handling. Mich more practical. The thing is it does not have the note screen. I thing I kind of got hooked on the note screen and am finding hard to let go.

So, in your opinion, which phone should I keep and why?
Hope you can help me to make a decision.

Cheers

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## alexandros050 (Aug 31, 2012)

Guys wich from these 3 are better';;;]]

galaxy sII ,,,galaxy nexus,,, or galaxy note?? i want to buy one of these so  wich has the best battery and other things ?? um if i dont buy an unlocked phone can i unlock it later??


----------



## DoveDev (Aug 31, 2012)

*New Purchase :: Nexus 7 or TF700*

Hi Everyone,
So I ripped this from another thread I started after being told this one now exists: my bad.

Anyway I have had my eye on the TF700 for quite a while then the nexus 7 was released though I am still leaning in the direction of the TF700 but I want to get other peoples opinions on the matter, especially from anyone who has had a chance to use both. So please if anyone has experiance with two device I would really like to hear your comments, and or suggestions.

Also does anyone in the UK now what shops are demoing these devices, i will be checking out my local carphone warehouse this weekend to see if they have the nexus 7 as I don't think anywhere has the TF700 in the UK yet.

Anyone got insider info on what shops maybe stocking the TF700?

Thanks for your time and will see you on the forums.

Cheers


----------



## kolokol777 (Aug 31, 2012)

yes,S its good one.maybe i change my DHD with S )Thank you.


----------



## Michibags (Sep 1, 2012)

*xperia mini pro*

sony continues to update software on this phone.  Does that alone make it worth getting a hold of?


----------



## lokenok (Sep 1, 2012)

Michibags said:


> sony continues to update software on this phone.  Does that alone make it worth getting a hold of?

Click to collapse



yes if u like small chubby phones with keyboard 
but right now no phone out there is like this so you should hold on


----------



## AIPHEE (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi, there is a butload hi-end phones BUT there are very few with HW qwerty keyboard, AFAIK last hi-performance was milestone 3. Are there any phones with slide-out qwerty keyboard planed in future?


----------



## gagdude (Sep 1, 2012)

AIPHEE said:


> Hi, there is a butload hi-end phones BUT there are very few with HW qwerty keyboard, AFAIK last hi-performance was milestone 3. Are there any phones with slide-out qwerty keyboard planed in future?

Click to collapse



Motorola Droid 4 which should allow use on international GSM networks. Samsung Captivate Glide which can be GSM unlocked. And Motorola Photon Q, the beast of them all, I don't know about using it outside of US though.
Lots of rumors lately about the Samsung Galaxy Reverb which would be hitting Tmobile, so unlocking that will allow use on any GSM network. New rumors about the Samsung Stratosphere 2 as well, should have the ability to use international GSM networks.
Dang, if the last high end qwerty phone you heard about was the Milestone 3 (aka Droid 3), you really need to catch up on tech news

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## iconic_icon (Sep 1, 2012)

recently new lenovo phones are coming out, 
any opinions on this? until now they haven't released any high resolution screens!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

DarkJatrix said:


> RAZR gsm or galaxy nexus? I have the nexus and have flashed everything on here and bored as hell. Would I like the RAZR? I loved my Atrix 2 when I had it so tell me if I'll like the Atrix 2. Build quality, hardware etc.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Personally, I'd keep the Nexus really. As you'll know from having it, even though you're getting bored of it, it's still a great phone. It's got great specs all around and the added bonus of Google supporting it.
But if you're getting bored of it to the extent of wanting a different phone, the Razr is a good choice. 
With dual core 1.2 ghz processor, 8mp cam and cm10, it definitely is great for an older device.

If you have the money for it though, the Galaxy S2 should be a definite choice because even though it seems to have the same specs as other phones around at the time, it easily out performs them and still keeps up with flagship devices today.
Plus there's a ton of dev support and Google are supporting by giving it official JB later this year.


gagdude said:


> Well guys, just discovered the miracle of Ting, will be switching in 2 months or so when contract is up.
> They have two LTE devices for preorder, both at $520-530 (photon q at $520 and sgs3 at $530 something for 16gb model which is all I need). So by the time my contract is up, I'm fairly sure both will be fully available.
> I'm really fighting with myself over if I should get the photon q as the most powerful qwerty keyboard phone available, but less development
> Or the galaxy s3 with a giant hd screen, great battery life, best spec'd phone, and lots of development. (Its the same as the sprint sgs3 so I should be able to do anything on that on the ting version too, right?)
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd suggest the S3 because as you said, its the best spec'd phone with great battery and dev support.

I think you'll easily be able to adapt because I had a load of  QWERTY phones then decided to get the SE Xperia X8 and fell in love with it. Having an on screen keyboard really wasn't a problem, simply because of how good the device was.


alexandros050 said:


> Hello guys i live in Canada and i want to buy a good smartphone... um i was looking at the galaxy s2 but i saw it hasnt a good battery... so can you guys recomend me a good smartphone with a good battery life??? i can give 500$ on phone somewhere like that... usually i buy from amazon ... i dont want any contracts with companys
> 
> does the SII have a good battery?

Click to collapse



Some people may have had problems with the S2's battery in earlier batches of it, but there's definitely not a problem now.
I'm an extremely heavy user and it comfortably lasts me. I take it off charge at around 9am. Then I normally spend about 3-4 hours playing games like NOVA 3 and Modern Combat 3. I do a load of internet browsing and then a fair bit of streaming from Netflix. Whilst tethering it so I can use my other device on the internet. It then needs charging again around 9-10pm.
Battery life can vary between devices though.


Smartphan said:


> hi all. i''m lookink to buy a good android phone and my options for now are the xperia arc s and the optimus 2x. which one do you recommend me? the 2x is more expensive but its dual-core. does it really make a diffrence? is a 1ghz dualcore much faster than a 1.4ghz single core? share your thoughts and experience about these phones. also you can recommend me another phone (i would buy the s2 but its a bit expensive). maybe optimus black?. i'm waiting for answers.
> 
> best regards!

Click to collapse



Even though at stock, the 2x beats the arc s, with the dev support for the arc s it's pushed ahead quite a bit.
So even though it's processor isn't as powerful, its definitely the best choice and cheaper aswell.


ahmedelhofy said:


> I'm thinking about a Galaxy W
> 
> then i noticed a new phone which is Galaxy ace 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think the galaxy ace 2 will be better for you because even though its processor speed is low, with it dual core it makes up for it.
I think you should be able to run the games you want comfortably enough. And at least with this choice, you'll have more ram aswell.


gdourado said:


> Hello, how are you?
> 
> So, after owning my galaxy Note since April, I've got fed up with toichwiz and flashed CM10 preview. I really like the aosp feel of android.
> After living with my note for some time, I really like the screen, the colour and the size.
> ...

Click to collapse



Both of these are great devices so at least in terms of what they're capable of, they can both pretty much equal each other.
The Gnex is a great device as you mentioned yourself, and is a great size aswell.

I suggest that even though you like the screen on the Note, the Gnex is still the best option to keep because it's a great device and one of the best devices around, compared to its specs. It also still has a great screen, so even though it's not the same screen, the Gnex still has all the boxes ticked.


alexandros050 said:


> Guys wich from these 3 are better';;;]]
> 
> galaxy sII ,,,galaxy nexus,,, or galaxy note?? i want to buy one of these so  wich has the best battery and other things ?? um if i dont buy an unlocked phone can i unlock it later??

Click to collapse



As far as I know, they can all be unlocked so that bit isn't a problem.
The best battery life is on the S2. On paper, the battery on the Gnex and the Note was supposed to be better than the S2, but in reality they're not.

The best overall though is the Gnex I reckon because even though it's battery isn't as good, it's still got enough battery to last the day on moderate use. It's supported by Google so updates will get to it extremely early compared to other devices. And overall use of it is great. It's really smooth with a great UI. I doubt you'll be disappointed.





DoveDev said:


> Hi Everyone,
> So I ripped this from another thread I started after being told this one now exists: my bad.
> 
> Anyway I have had my eye on the TF700 for quite a while then the nexus 7 was released though I am still leaning in the direction of the TF700 but I want to get other peoples opinions on the matter, especially from anyone who has had a chance to use both. So please if anyone has experiance with two device I would really like to hear your comments, and or suggestions.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm thinking the n7 will be your best option because it's one of the very best in terms of specs, Google support and dev support.
It's the whole package really and it even looks smooth and slick to go with it.
But this all depends on whether you're a gamer or not. If indeed you are a gamer and want optimum graphics and performance whilst playing high end games, then wait to find out where will sell the TF700 but if you're not a gamer, then the Nexus 7 is definitely your best option as it will perform anything you wish perfectly and is better for holding aswell.


----------



## PiratinoPower42 (Sep 1, 2012)

*I'm using a SENSE*

I am used to Sense but I am sure I could get used to Touchwiz as well, and I just read in the portal that ROM Cleaner works with the SGS3 now, as long as I can rid of the bloat I am content. I am sure that when my contract is done in a year there will be something newer and better out anyways.


----------



## djjstew (Sep 2, 2012)

I am just coming off contract with a Samsung Fascinate (Verizon) should I continue on with the Galaxy S3?


----------



## SMR-DINO313 (Sep 2, 2012)

djjstew said:


> I am just coming off contract with a Samsung Fascinate (Verizon) should I continue on with the Galaxy S3?

Click to collapse



I tell u this SGS3  GREATEST PHONE I got so far . 

Sent from my LandLine


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

djjstew said:


> I am just coming off contract with a Samsung Fascinate (Verizon) should I continue on with the Galaxy S3?

Click to collapse



I'd say so yes because it's the highest spec'd phone around and it's going to take a lot of work to really top the phone. Plus it's got great dev support and just being officially upgraded to JB.


----------



## krank77 (Sep 2, 2012)

djjstew said:


> I am just coming off contract with a Samsung Fascinate (Verizon) should I continue on with the Galaxy S3?

Click to collapse



Y

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cdurham90 (Sep 2, 2012)

New Kindle Fire should be interesting. Surely it will be competitive with Nexus 7.


----------



## biluris (Sep 2, 2012)

*searhing for a phone*

hi there i'm looking for a new android phone because my last broke :/
so i'm looking for a android phone with a normal size screen,normal performance and easy hackable.
i can give about 200€(i know it's not a lot but my old phone was lg gt540 and it cost 150 and it's a very good phone)
so i was wondering is there any phone that i can buy with that money?


sorry for my english but my languge is greek


----------



## vdelab (Sep 3, 2012)

*Samsung Galaxy S Duos (- i919 ?)*

Hello all,

i am looking to change my HD2-WM6.5 for a dual Sim phone (to pro and perso usage). This saumsung looks pretty nice, but the only place I found it currently are china, with Android 2.3. Doyou know if it can already by rooted and modified with a custom rom ICS or else?

What is your advice about it? Or about another good dual sim smartphone?

Thanks a lot


----------



## cemosir (Sep 3, 2012)

*ty guys*

ty guys for you information


----------



## LeChuck85 (Sep 3, 2012)

biluris said:


> hi there i'm looking for a new android phone because my last broke :/
> so i'm looking for a android phone with a normal size screen,normal performance and easy hackable.
> i can give about 200€(i know it's not a lot but my old phone was lg gt540 and it cost 150 and it's a very good phone)
> so i was wondering is there any phone that i can buy with that money?
> ...

Click to collapse



I can highly recommend the Xperia Arc S in that price range. Plenty of good roms around for it. If you're upgrading from a LG GT540 I think you'll be very impressed!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## DEFJAMVAN (Sep 3, 2012)

Galaxy nexus!!


----------



## aka_bigred (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm looking for a decent tablet for my wife.  Price is negotiable, something sub-$400 so that if it dies, I can still sleep at night. Here are some qualifications:

Uses:

Of course, the general internet crap
Standard tablet stuff (music, pictures, etc)
Recipe display while cooking in the kitchen - basically be a digital cookbook.
HD Movie watching (streamed over local WiFi or from SD card)

My deal breakers:

*MUST* have the option of USB charging - proprietary charger is OK as long as I can ALSO charge via micro or other standard USB cable (albeit at a slower amperage charging rate).
10" screen (maybe 9" would be OK too, but 7" are too small)
Must have good hacking community.  I won't run it stock OS.  Probably looking for Cyanogen ROM to run on it.

Suggestions?


----------



## DoveDev (Sep 4, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm thinking the n7 will be your best option because it's one of the very best in terms of specs, Google support and dev support.
> It's the whole package really and it even looks smooth and slick to go with it.
> But this all depends on whether you're a gamer or not. If indeed you are a gamer and want optimum graphics and performance whilst playing high end games, then wait to find out where will sell the TF700 but if you're not a gamer, then the Nexus 7 is definitely your best option as it will perform anything you wish perfectly and is better for holding aswell.

Click to collapse



I'm not overly worried about the performance, as a game that runs well on say a note or S2 would probibly run v.well/excelent on the nexus 7. I am interested in the readability for long periods and I'm also wondering if there is a usb alternative to the lack of an SD card slot.


----------



## blueneel (Sep 4, 2012)

kidcarter93 said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> this thread is a continuation of this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



der is a new launch of spice mi 500 which has 1ghz processor 4gb rom 5mp cam.. Nd is only for 11000. And comes with android 4.1..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## droidero (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm looking to replace my Galaxy S1.

The best phones I can get where I live are the Galaxy X (which is essentialy a Galaxy Nexus updated by Samsung / but easy to "transform" into a pure Nexus using the Gnex toolkit) and the Galaxy S3.

The X costs about 950, and the S3 1450~1550.

I know the S3's hardware is more powerful, but is it that much more powerful to justify the extra cost?

I'm almost set on the X, but I'm a little worried about it's hardware getting obsolete too quickcly in the near future.

What do you guys think I should get?

Thanks!


----------



## ludwigwb (Sep 5, 2012)

biluris said:


> hi there i'm looking for a new android phone because my last broke :/
> so i'm looking for a android phone with a normal size screen,normal performance and easy hackable.
> i can give about 200€(i know it's not a lot but my old phone was lg gt540 and it cost 150 and it's a very good phone)
> so i was wondering is there any phone that i can buy with that money?
> ...

Click to collapse



I would look at the htc sensation, it has great dev support and still keeps up with the newer range of phones


----------



## Ungluun (Sep 5, 2012)

droidero said:


> I'm looking to replace my Galaxy S1.
> 
> The best phones I can get where I live are the Galaxy X (which is essentialy a Galaxy Nexus updated by Samsung / but easy to "transform" into a pure Nexus using the Gnex toolkit) and the Galaxy S3.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Get the cheaper one. It will be more as powerfull enough. 

Within 15 months there will be hot new phones that are more powerfull than the S3, the race never stops. If you want to keep up with that, you better have a lot of cash available. But if you're satisfied with the b-models, which are in fact good enough, you get a lot more bang for the buck.


----------



## wokdogol (Sep 5, 2012)

Hello, i have a Galaxy S2g, i just want to ask, it is worth, that my friend want to swap her nexus with my phone? She said that the nexus dont have a middle button, but s2 have.. So, she want to swap with me...


----------



## DokaponKingdom (Sep 5, 2012)

pijiey2 said:


> Hello, i have a Galaxy S2g, i just want to ask, it is worth, that my friend want to swap her nexus with my phone? She said that the nexus dont have a middle button, but s2 have.. So, she want to swap with me...

Click to collapse



Imho, yes! Well, galaxy s2 is great. but for me, gnex is greater. Gnex has a good xda community and unlike the s2, it is fully supported by Google. Means, Gnex would probably be the first phone to have any new android version release officially by Google. So yeah, go for the Gnex. 

Sent from my Pro using xda premium


----------



## proteus1994 (Sep 5, 2012)

*help*

hello,i have bought a new mobile phone(lg optimus l5),but i do not find any custom rom for my mew device,could someone help me please???

Thanks


----------



## wokdogol (Sep 5, 2012)

DokaponKingdom said:


> Imho, yes! Well, galaxy s2 is great. but for me, gnex is greater. Gnex has a good xda community and unlike the s2, it is fully supported by Google. Means, Gnex would probably be the first phone to have any new android version release officially by Google. So yeah, go for the Gnex.
> 
> Sent from my Pro using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ooo... hehe, thanks bro for ur opinion, now i can decide what best for me, :good:
Thanks you very much for ur time, :victory:


----------



## mfsr98 (Sep 6, 2012)

(I was gonna do a new thread, then I saw this )
I'm trying to decide which tablet to buy. My main choice right now is the ASUS transformer pad TF300T. I don't really care about the brand, but I want the biggest tablets (10.1") and I am looking for great support on XDA. I'm also thinking on waiting for a new tablet and to buy right when it's released (For example the Surface). But I think Microsoft as screwed enough with WinMo and with Windows Phone(from what they tell me). I don't really care about the price, because I want an elite tablet 
Any opinions woulbd be apreciated


----------



## PeterG00 (Sep 6, 2012)

*Best Verizon Phone*

Hello,

I am trying to decide which Verizon phone is best at the moment.  I am debating between the Samsung Galaxy S3, Galaxy Nexus, or RAZR Maxx.  Thank you.

Pete


----------



## mfsr98 (Sep 6, 2012)

The Gnexus as more development and its supported by google, but the S3 beats it  (of course the S3 also has development)


----------



## WvDroidMan2012 (Sep 6, 2012)

*nexus, razr maxx, rezound or s3?*

Which phone should I buy?
 The nexus, the maxx, the rezound or the s3?

I'm going to try to buy it on craigslist if it matters but I might bite the bullet and buy it from verizon.

Important factors are:

Battery Life
 Reception (am in a new 4g area and buildout isn't complete)
 durability (i work outside and occasionally drop the phone or it gets wet)
 will it be upgraded to jelly bean?

thank you


----------



## ichigo200 (Sep 6, 2012)

i would go for xiaomi m2 1.5ghz qualcomm krait quadcore, adreno 320, 2gb ram..have 3000mah battery..

Sent from my Dell Venue using xda premium


----------



## Unleashed1985 (Sep 6, 2012)

WvDroidMan2012 said:


> Which phone should I buy?
> The nexus, the maxx, the rezound or the s3?
> 
> I'm going to try to buy it on craigslist if it matters but I might bite the bullet and buy it from verizon.
> ...

Click to collapse



Perhaps the upcoming Motorola Maxx HD is an option for you? The Galaxy S3 seems to fit your needs too. These phones have a decent battery life. But I don't really understand the upgrade to jelly bean as an important factor with all the great custom roms here.

---------- Post added at 03:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:32 PM ----------




mfsr98 said:


> (I was gonna do a new thread, then I saw this )
> I'm trying to decide which tablet to buy. My main choice right now is the ASUS transformer pad TF300T. I don't really care about the brand, but I want the biggest tablets (10.1") and I am looking for great support on XDA. I'm also thinking on waiting for a new tablet and to buy right when it's released (For example the Surface). But I think Microsoft as screwed enough with WinMo and with Windows Phone(from what they tell me). I don't really care about the price, because I want an elite tablet
> Any opinions woulbd be apreciated

Click to collapse



If you don't really care about the price, why won't you go with the Asus Transformer Infinity? I'm guessing this tablet will blow the TF300T out of the water...


----------



## mfsr98 (Sep 6, 2012)

wow really? I thought the TF300T would be better, but I didnt see the specs of the infinity...


----------



## Unleashed1985 (Sep 6, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> wow really? I thought the TF300T would be better, but I didnt see the specs of the infinity...

Click to collapse



I'm guessing you've seen them by now... There will also come a Windows 8 version of this Infinity. Good luck with your decision!

Edit: This version is called the Asus Vivo Tab RT. It's just been announced at the IFA and is more of a Transformer Prime than an Transformer Infinity. At least you have another OS to consider...


----------



## mfsr98 (Sep 6, 2012)

windows 8 hum? I think I should wait for a new tablet to come and buy it


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## gagdude (Sep 7, 2012)

ichigo200 said:


> i would go for xiaomi m2 1.5ghz qualcomm krait quadcore, adreno 320, 2gb ram..have 3000mah battery..
> 
> Sent from my Dell Venue using xda premium

Click to collapse



I would, but being stuck with MIUI is going to kill me.

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## DankDiesel (Sep 7, 2012)

Galaxy Nexus... google all the way. If you are going to root this is the best for custom roms... for example.. Bugless Beast and AOKP started with the galaxy nexus and very few other devices for the new jellybean roms.


----------



## naren2623 (Sep 7, 2012)

I dude am planed to buy sony tipo or galaxy ace but little confusion which one best for hd gaming...and which one is a stable one pls suggest me....


----------



## WvDroidMan2012 (Sep 7, 2012)

DankDiesel said:


> Galaxy Nexus... google all the way. If you are going to root this is the best for custom roms... for example.. Bugless Beast and AOKP started with the galaxy nexus and very few other devices for the new jellybean roms.

Click to collapse



I'm starting to read that people have horrible reception with the nexus. Unfortunate too as I was probably going to buy one.


----------



## gagdude (Sep 7, 2012)

naren2623 said:


> I dude am planed to buy sony tipo or galaxy ace but little confusion which one best for hd gaming...and which one is a stable one pls suggest me....

Click to collapse



The Galaxy Ace has a slightly better CPU, a better camera, and a larger screen, but lacks in OS version and RAM.
The Xperia Tipo has a smaller screen, Android 4.0.3, and more RAM.
The boost in RAM and OS version probably makes the Tipo the better choice, but you sacrifice screen real estate. Don't expect to get too hardcore on either of these devices though, both are ARMv6

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## amitranjan (Sep 7, 2012)

*What should be my pick???*

I have a photon4G that I purchased few months ago. But bcoz of its unusual behaviors like unusual restarts, blackouts, network errors, i am just fed up from the phone. I purchased that from ebay and it was without any warranty. So now I cant return it back.So I want to buy some another stuff, but not photon this time I researched a lot about photon and then I purchased bcoz so It has really deadly h/w combinations.. So my next would be something same to photon.

1. 4 or 4+ inches with Hi Quality display , AMOLED, SUPER AMOLED, QHD, IPS whatever
2. 1GB RAM (512 in worst case)
3. 4GB or + Internal Memory with External Card Support.
5. 1+ Ghz Processor
6. GSM only
7. Andriod only with Upgradable
8. The most imp,  can able to install custom roms with ease. 
9. Preferable Brands HTC / Motorola {plz do not suggest me buy Sammy/LG/ Sony. I hate these brands} . I can even also try brands like Acer, Dell, HP, Pillips, Panasonic, Toshiba,Casio, Gigabyte, Sharp, Fly or any Chinese or Korean brands like Meizu and    Xiami, Blu, Pantech whatever.
10. My Budget is INR 150000-17000 almost USD 250-300

Thanks and waiting for suggestions


----------



## Unleashed1985 (Sep 7, 2012)

amitranjan said:


> I have a photon4G that I purchased few months ago. But bcoz of its unusual behaviors like unusual restarts, blackouts, network errors, i am just fed up from the phone. I purchased that from ebay and it was without any warranty. So now I cant return it back.So I want to buy some another stuff, but not photon this time I researched a lot about photon and then I purchased bcoz so It has really deadly h/w combinations.. So my next would be something same to photon.
> 
> 1. 4 or 4+ inches with Hi Quality display , AMOLED, SUPER AMOLED, QHD, IPS whatever
> 2. 1GB RAM (512 in worst case)
> ...

Click to collapse



I've done a quick search for you and with your budget and demands it's pretty tough to find a brand new phone which meets your demands. But what about a Panasonic Eluga?


----------



## DEFJAMVAN (Sep 7, 2012)

*New phone or tablet?*

I'm currently using the Samsung Galaxy Exhibit 4g. Its a small gingerbread phone that does everything I need but its feels kinda small in my hands. I'm currently running CM9 on it which is very stable. Should I get a new phone or buy a new tablet(Nexus 7...)? And what type should I get? Thank you for your contributions!


----------



## mister2quick (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm torn... I'm possibly switching jobs and will be losing my company paid phone, which is an AT&T Galaxy Nexus.  I'll be moving to a single user plan and I average about 6-7 GB a month.  Because of that, Verizon is super expensive, AT&T&T-Mobile coverage is horrible, so that leaves Sprint.

I love the Nexus and the fact that it is the "Google" phone, but the experience on the CDMA phones is not the same as the GSM model, as all of my friends have Verizon Nexuses and I hear their complaints.

Torn between going with the Nexus or the GSIII for Sprint.  I'm into Modding, so if the ROM's available for the Nexus are solid performers, its a clear cut win in my book, but battery life is atrocious from what I've heard and the GSIII is twice the price with older software.

Any and all input is greatly appreciated!

EDIT:  Is it possible to talk and surf at the same time with these phones now?  If you have LTE?


----------



## gagdude (Sep 7, 2012)

mister2quick said:


> I'm torn... I'm possibly switching jobs and will be losing my company paid phone, which is an AT&T Galaxy Nexus.  I'll be moving to a single user plan and I average about 6-7 GB a month.  Because of that, Verizon is super expensive, AT&T&T-Mobile coverage is horrible, so that leaves Sprint.
> 
> I love the Nexus and the fact that it is the "Google" phone, but the experience on the CDMA phones is not the same as the GSM model, as all of my friends have Verizon Nexuses and I hear their complaints.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The galaxy s3 is a better choice, because its way newer and has BEASTLY specs. Galaxy nexus with Sprint bloatware ruins the purpose of nexus, and it runs an older TI OMAP CPU. It should have great development, so if software is your problem then there's definitely a custom ROM out there. Not only that, but Sammy makes it easy to root their phones (they support cyanogenmod), so that fills in your modding hobby. (NAturally the gnexus should have more development but its not like the s3's is bad)
Physical buttons are also nicer IMO but that's a matter of personal taste. 

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## luismrosa (Sep 8, 2012)

well ive been looking for an android smartphone i was using the lg optimus one the p505 phoenix it was really good but now i want something bigger 
i was seeing the nexus one but i ve told that it has hardware problems that is not good so what others model can you suggest me to buy of course the one goes cheaper 

how about the motorola droid 2 global


----------



## Scath (Sep 8, 2012)

Note: I am in T-Mobile and not switching carriers.

I need a phone that can handle my heavy every day usage. I am on a MyTouch 4G modified using Jelly Bean ROM but require something new.

I use my phone for a lot of intensive media; photography, graphics, website design, video and audio production (what can be done via mobile anyway), marketing, social media, networking, hourly emails and lots of phone calls.
----
In a nut shell I feel battery life is tweakable to where its manageable and I know this because I once had 3 days of battery life of constant use after really tweaking the MT4G. This I don't care about it a lot, it matters, but is fixable.
-----
I require an HD screen resolution (because of graphics design??? Wouldn't HD be best?) and an excellent camera. The phone needs to handle hourly use and consistently perform fast with as little lag as possible.
-----
Phones I Researched:
HTC Amaze 4G
HTC One S
Samsung Galaxy Nexus (latest)
Samsung Galaxy S2
Samsung Galaxy S2 Skyrocket
Samsung Galaxy S3
------
Have a phone suggestion? I have no price limit. I would use an unlocked phone if it supports T-Mobile network HSPA+ 1700mhz.


Sent from my Dark JellyBellyG1 using xda premium

Sent from my Dark JellyBellyG1 using xda premium


----------



## Thin_Bezel (Sep 8, 2012)

true.i also have a galaxy s2 and even after 1.5 years in use its stil as fast as when i bought it.i think i will wait for s4


----------



## TeeJay3800 (Sep 8, 2012)

Scath said:


> Note: I am in T-Mobile and not switching carriers.
> 
> I need a phone that can handle my heavy every day usage. I am on a MyTouch 4G modified using Jelly Bean ROM but require something new.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for posting here.  

I also have the MT4G and have been considering upgrading as well (been with T-Mobile since 2005, but probably switching due to consistently bad service).

In my opinion, out of your list the only phones worth upgrading to based on their specs are the One S and SGS3.  The SGS3 clearly has the most powerful hardware, but the One S has [arguably] a nicer feel in the hand.  There's also the difference of UIs...the One S with Sense and the SGS3 with TouchWiz.  So unless the physical construction of the phone matters to you, the only deciding factors are power and user interface.


----------



## Thin_Bezel (Sep 8, 2012)

*definitely galaxy s3*



Scath said:


> Note: I am in T-Mobile and not switching carriers.
> 
> I need a phone that can handle my heavy every day usage. I am on a MyTouch 4G modified using Jelly Bean ROM but require something new.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




i think you must buy the galaxy s3 because its the best smartphone out there.big screen,the best cpu etc. i would go either the galaxy s3 or either galaxy note 2


----------



## Scath (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah but the camera is a factor that bothers me. How good is it..aperture size is Nice You can get the s3 for like 450 now in some places. I thought I read s3 screen wasn't the best.. 


Sent from my Dark JellyBellyG1 using xda premium


----------



## DocJ8403 (Sep 8, 2012)

I may be slightly biased seeing as I own one, but am I the only one who feels the Galaxy Nexus offers the most "bang for your buck"? It's hard to believe it's been available for almost a year now, but during my 4 year & counting love affair with phones, this is the ONLY device I feel completely content & satisfied with. Compared to some of todays devices, it is lacking spec-wise (CPU choice, Camera quality), but thanks to the abundance of community support,  developers continue to breath new life into this device daily. Granted my Nexus will never benchmark as high as newer phones, I feel it performs just as, if not smoother, than your Galaxy S3 & One X's on a day to day, real world basis thanks to the many different ROM choices & the numerous different tweaks.

"Sexy" isn't a word usually reserved for pieces of plastic & polycarb, but I can't think of a better way to describe the Nexus. It's a huge black slab of... Sexy. When I initially purchased my GSM GN in February of this year, I paid $730.00... Now you can purchased it for only $350.00, straight from Google, with warranty in tact , contract free - looking for a tablet too? For just $199.00 more, you can get a pretty damn amazing & more than capable tablet to go along with it, all for the same , if not less price you'd pay for a One X or S3 alone. For 2 top quality devices, I really don't known how anyone could beat that... I have noooooooo intentions of upgrading my phone until another Samsung built Nexus device is released. Otherwise, I'm rocking with this until the wheels fall off. I, personally, have head bigger problems committing to a phone then I did women, but dare I say: The Nexus has made an honest man out of me lol. Go buy one!

Sent from my GSM Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 10:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 AM ----------

The Nexus has all digital (On screen buttons) opposed to physical ones. I went from an AT&T GS2 tova Galaxy Nexus myself - I thought getting used to on-screen buttons would be a pain, but I was soooooo wrong: it was a wonderful decision. Not to mention that the screen resolution & quality in comparison to the Galaxy S2 blows the GS2 away. My personal opinion is that the only screen that is even remotely comparable to it would be the LCD display on the One X,  seeing its a non-pentile display. If I were you, you should take her up on that offer: ASAP. Good luck.

Sent from my GSM Galaxy Nexus


----------



## DocJ8403 (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm currently using a GSM G-Nex on AT&T too. Many people don't know , but I'm using the $10.00 MediaNet Unlimited data plan.. So essentially I'm only paying $10 a month for UNLIMITED data opposed to paying $30 for 3GB + $10 each additional GB. Breaking everything down, I save almost $500 over the life of a 2 year contract which is great if I may say so myself.

I agree with you about Verizon & Sprint - CDMA networks kind of "spoil" the whole "Google" experience. I feel bad for those on Verizon who are STILL awaiting official Jellybean updates on their device, which SHOULD of received the update along with its GSM counterparts. I'd say if you ultimately want to go with a CDMA carrier, I'd go with a Galaxy S3 it wait a few weeks & check out the new line of Motorola RAZR devices.. I'm far from a Motorola fan, but they look worth looking into. There's more than a few great Nexus builds out there, so I'd certainly take that into consideration in making your choice. Good luck.

Sent from my GSM Galaxy Nexus


----------



## endrancer (Sep 8, 2012)

Hey guys, 

i am considering to buy myself a new android device and would like to hear some opinions what to go for.

Currently i am owning a Galaxy S2 which is basically my main device for phoning and surfing on the go. Unfortunatly it's battery has some overvoltage issues which doesn't seem to affect battery lifetime. At least for now. 

I was considering for something with a bigger screensize for showing pictures, watch movies and surfing at home as well as on the go. 

With the Nexus 7 there is a affordable medium size tablet available for 200€ in my country, all specs seem quite ok except for no umts which is very annoying to deal with when on the go. Obviously tethering would be the solution. Which has it's common disadvantages. I was also wondering how the battery lifetime during normal or excessive use would be. Haven't seen any comment on that for now.

My other consideration would be getting a Note 2 as soon as it's released on my contract, which would then also replace my SGS2.

Please give some insight into your ideas.


----------



## d3vi13 (Sep 8, 2012)

is s3 to small for you or htc with big screens? note is big, it's like calling with a brick. joke, but seriously did you at least seen it live?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## thelordofcheese (Sep 8, 2012)

*HTC Status vs. HTC Chacha*

What's the difference between the HTC Status and the HTC Chacha? Was it just a name rebranding, or were there any updates to the stock firmware, changes to the physical model, or difference among the hardware used? 

I know some people complained about only getting EDGE with T-Mobile, but with their 2GB classic overage-free plan that's all I'd need to upload source to the server at work, and maybe listen to Pandora, as well as use Google Voice for text and maybe voice when I have decent WiFi.

The 5MP camera with dual LED flash, microHCSD card slot with 32GB capability, WiFi with the QWERTY keyboard which was a must since even on huge tablets I always screw up the on-screen touch keyboard. About the only thing it's missing is an optical mouse, but I can deal with a touch screen which I had needed some times because the optical mouse was too finicky for some things too be done easily. It's the perfect step up from my now sadly broken (the headphone jack is all jacked up and it makes no sound at all anymore - I tried to fix it, but the parts were too small and the solder too hard for these human hands) Samsung Saga, which was quite dated and lacked the RAM most websites now require for their modern mobile sites.

Also, which revision? A810a, A810e, ...?

Or if you know a better phone with all those specs on T-Mobile. Seriously, the flash on the camera and the full keyboard in candybar form with microHCSD running on Android are the must-have attributes.


----------



## DocJ8403 (Sep 8, 2012)

Sent from my GSM Galaxy Nexus


----------



## isaiah2 (Sep 9, 2012)

should i buy a iphone 4s, Android (SG3) or WP7 Lumia i think . Im looking for a phone with a fast processor no lag and a nice ui .


----------



## DocJ8403 (Sep 9, 2012)

All three phones you just mentioned have respectable processors for their particular OS, offer a relatively lag & stutter free experience & as far as what one would consider a "nice UI"? Well that's subjective, so you should head to your local AT&T store because they obviously carry all 3.

My personal recommendation? Get a Galaxy Nexus for $349.00 from Google Play & use it on AT&T. I've had my GNEX for 9 months... & I'm stillllll very happy with it.. I'll only upgrade for an upcoming Nexus model: assuming its worth upgrading for! Good luck.

Sent from my GSM Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Thin_Bezel (Sep 9, 2012)

isaiah2 said:


> should i buy a iphone 4s, Android (SG3) or WP7 Lumia i think . Im looking for a phone with a fast processor no lag and a nice ui .

Click to collapse



Buy an android smartphone period


Sent from my Galaxy S2 powered by the best OS ever.


----------



## james_lpool (Sep 9, 2012)

*Android tablets vs ipad questions*

Hi, i am currently looking for a tablet, i am hoping in the long run it may replace my laptop but i am not going to sell that yet incase, but for day to day use i would like to use a tablet more.

i understand that on here we maybe a little more biased to apple, i usually am myself lol

i have always used android on my phones, i currently have a Samsung galaxy s2 using a custom rom, resurrection remix. So i do like android a lot and very comfortable using it.

on the other hand my girlfriend had an ipad 3 already and i do kind of like it a lot and use it a lot when im at hers, i never find any fault with it, it runs extremely smooth giving its lower specs to current new android tablets out. on my phone i must admit i will get the odd app saying it has to close or it couldn’t start and vie had to restart my phone etc.. i have not once seen my girlfriends ipad crash.

This now leaves me unsure about what to get and would like some opinions, my hearts telling me you have to stick with android because its what you know and love.. and your supposed to hate apple!

But my brain is telling me deep down, you know the ipad is going to be better long term with less problems and a much bigger market.

giving that android are having so many issues now with patents, they have lost the right to carry on using flash etc which used to be a big bonus for android users. how many other issues are going to crop up where every time you update your android tablet you will lose some of its function because android have been ordered to take it out because of a patent ruling.

this all kind of worries me a little in terms of the future, will devs start favouring apple before anyone else when it comes to making apps, will at some point they say we aren’t making them at all for android because of all these issues (of course they already make more for apple than they do android now) im just wondering if it will get worse? i know android was certainly catching up but i think that may start to reverse a little soon.

Most of the above comes from what i have either heard people say or what i have read, i dont know 100% of everything above is correct or not. so some advise would be good.

How good / bad is the android market and is the apple store that much better.
will all my current bought apps, and the majority of free ones probably work fine on an android tablet, or would some look stupid stretched, or do they have to be designed especially for tablet use?

I was wanting to be able to transfer files from usenet on my tablet to a media player, I’m guessing from what i have read that will be impossible with an ipad and do-able on an android tablet but still probably nowhere near as easy as from a laptop, this is one main reason i am not going to get rid of my laptop to soon incase it proves a nuisance. If i got an ipad i assume i would have to keep my laptop for this purpose?

is there any reason why the specs of say the ipad are fairly standard compared to some of the newer android tabs and i still hear a lot about the android tabs being sluggish sometimes and the menus not being smooth, if apple can do a dual core 1ghz pad with 1gb of ram and it be soo smooth, how come android tabs which are also 1 and sometimes 2gb have multi core cpu's at 1.2 - 1.6 ghz yet they perform much more sluggish to the ipad?

is it because android is being added into a whole host of different makers to fit their specs, where as the ipad is being made only for apples own operating systems therefore its always going to be smoother as its all been made for the one system rather than for multiple systems?
i am assuming if android also made their own hardware the two would go together much more smoothly, or am i wrong?

From reading the above back it feels like in am heading more towards the ipad, but i would like reasons why i should maybe not choose the ipad.

the tablets i have been looking at are:

Huawei MediaPad 10 (which i have literally only just come across but looks good specs)

Asus transformer pad infinity 32gb (i don’t know how much this is going to cost without the dock, i think i would only need the dock if i was to get rid of my laptop)

Samsung galaxy note 10.1

Ipad 3

Up to now that’s my shortlist, i would be looking at the 32gb versions unless the 64 wasn't a bad price, i am looking to spend about £400 - £500 max, i have seen new ipad 3's 64gb on ebay for £480, not sure how much the others will be, i would need to hold out for the 32gb or 64gb versions of the galaxy note 10.1 if i was to get that, not sure why they have only released a 16gb version and no others.

Thanks for any feedback you give

James


----------



## JxPxK (Sep 9, 2012)

should i buy the Galaxy Ace or the Wildfire S


----------



## DocJ8403 (Sep 9, 2012)

Neither.. Buy a Nexus.

Sent from my GSM Galaxy Nexus


----------



## mfsr98 (Sep 9, 2012)

dude, not everybody wants a nexus  and then guys seems like he doesnt want to spend 400$... i say this because ace and wildfire are cheap.


----------



## -galaxy4ever- (Sep 9, 2012)

james_lpool said:


> Hi, i am currently looking for a tablet, i am hoping in the long run it may replace my laptop but i am not going to sell that yet incase, but for day to day use i would like to use a tablet more.
> 
> i understand that on here we maybe a little more biased to apple, i usually am myself lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



well, i m in your same situation cause i m looking for a tablet and i don t know what buy.. personally i will never buy an ipad, i know that it is very fast and has a lot of app, but the os is too close, i will never use flash player for example! the best choice for me are the g note 10.1 tha has 2gb of ram and the asus infinity..i raccomand you the asus if you want a perfect definition on your screen and also if you want to play a lot, but the g note if you want to use it for work..


SW3D3N said:


> should i buy the Galaxy Ace or the Wildfire S

Click to collapse



wildfire s


----------



## gtp0083 (Sep 10, 2012)

Well here goes if this is a broken record just ignore or delete.  And after some extensive searching and reading I think I am posting this in the correct spot.

Current t-mobile customer with 2 Motorola Defys.  I am going to upgrade both and don't want to spend a lot of money or none if possible.  So after purchasing my Nexus 7 I have narrowed it down to two free phones.  HTC One S or the GS2.  The HTC One S is scary after owning my pos Defy because you can not remove the battery!  The GS2 is a concern because of the possible lack of support to an outdated phone. I would love to own the GS3 but have other things I would like to spend that kind of cash on.  

Ant suggestions?  Or should I wait another month and see what the prices are like then?


----------



## gagdude (Sep 10, 2012)

gtp0083 said:


> Well here goes if this is a broken record just ignore or delete.  And after some extensive searching and reading I think I am posting this in the correct spot.
> 
> Current t-mobile customer with 2 Motorola Defys.  I am going to upgrade both and don't want to spend a lot of money or none if possible.  So after purchasing my Nexus 7 I have narrowed it down to two free phones.  HTC One S or the GS2.  The HTC One S is scary after owning my pos Defy because you can not remove the battery!  The GS2 is a concern because of the possible lack of support to an outdated phone. I would love to own the GS3 but have other things I would like to spend that kind of cash on.
> 
> Ant suggestions?  Or should I wait another month and see what the prices are like then?

Click to collapse



Galaxy S2 mate! Still has that exynos CPU, faster than the S3 snapdragon on the one S. Support is still booming (after all, last years flagship). Should have even more than the one s in fact. It also has the removable battery. No brainer!
(Tbh, the one s has an emergency virtual battery pull anyways, but I haven't tried it out to see if it works in dire problems)

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## mulakshoo (Sep 10, 2012)

Hello folks,

my MT4GS was stolen when I was in Tokyo so I am looking for a phone to replace it.

As I want to eventually built a native App that is controlling my homepage (amongest others) I want to hear your thoughts about what phone would be nice to have next.

My reasons for the MT4GS where:

- Awesome (!) camera for the price tag
 - Slideout physical keyboard (which turned out to be disappointment - because I failed to use any other dictionary with the physical keyboard other than the english one..........)
 - 3,7 inch screen with relatively high resolution 800*480 which can be fully used due to the slideoutkeyboard
 - GPS,3.5G (HSPA+),accelerometers, 3.5mm jack
 - HUGE app ecosystem and good development support even though it is Java
 - wifi tethering
 - DUALCORE processor
 - International Support (main territory: Europe)

Questions I have:
 - I am not sure if I want a slideout phone again - only if i can get the keyboard to use all langauages dictionary!
 - I think i like Objective-C as I want to develop and I like C++/C# already - but maybe the Windows Ecosystem is not that bad ?? Android is Java, Java is ...
 - If it is oncreen, i would like a higher resolution and a bigger screen
 - Is LTE useful 

What phones are there that are new and have a slideout keyboard and official/inofficial ICS support AND the above features that I mentioned for the MT4GS?

I just want a phone that I can use for almost everything. Right now am am 50/50 between iOS and an Android phone - but since the introduction of the lumia 920 I am considering Windows Phone 8.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## LAKsupply (Sep 10, 2012)

gtp0083 said:


> Well here goes if this is a broken record just ignore or delete.  And after some extensive searching and reading I think I am posting this in the correct spot.
> 
> Current t-mobile customer with 2 Motorola Defys.  I am going to upgrade both and don't want to spend a lot of money or none if possible.  So after purchasing my Nexus 7 I have narrowed it down to two free phones.  HTC One S or the GS2.  The HTC One S is scary after owning my pos Defy because you can not remove the battery!  The GS2 is a concern because of the possible lack of support to an outdated phone. I would love to own the GS3 but have other things I would like to spend that kind of cash on.
> 
> Ant suggestions?  Or should I wait another month and see what the prices are like then?

Click to collapse



GS2 all the way... I went for the GS3 but if it wasn't possible the GS2 would have been the next best thing. It's not very outdated at all and there is still plenty of support for it.


----------



## ph19971207 (Sep 10, 2012)

Buy a used/rooted Thunderbolt and put some Liquid goodness on it!  No need to for anything else:good:


----------



## mtncrux (Sep 10, 2012)

*Best budget used phone?*

Can someone recommend a cheap used android phone that is easy to root, has a good user community, and stable cyanogenmod support?  I would prefer something that is capable of being upgraded to ICS or Jellybean in the near future.

It needs to be GSM, other than that I am very flexible as I am just looking for something to play around with.

What is the best "bang for the buck" used android phone out there?

Are there any phone for less than $150 used (in good condition) that have CM9 support now?


----------



## thelordofcheese (Sep 10, 2012)

*HTC Status vs. HTC Chacha*

Does anyone have information about the Status or the Chacha? I may seem a bit impatient, but I need something for work if I want to work from home.


----------



## eosman (Sep 11, 2012)

mtncrux said:


> Can someone recommend a cheap used android phone that is easy to root, has a good user community, and stable cyanogenmod support?  I would prefer something that is capable of being upgraded to ICS or Jellybean in the near future.
> 
> It needs to be GSM, other than that I am very flexible as I am just looking for something to play around with.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd go with a used Galaxy S2 international or Galaxy Nexus S


----------



## cnddu (Sep 11, 2012)

mtncrux said:


> Can someone recommend a cheap used android phone that is easy to root, has a good user community, and stable cyanogenmod support?  I would prefer something that is capable of being upgraded to ICS or Jellybean in the near future.
> 
> It needs to be GSM, other than that I am very flexible as I am just looking for something to play around with.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can consider some Chinese brand, e.g. ZTE Grand series or Blade, Huawei phone, Lenovo, etc.


----------



## mulakshoo (Sep 11, 2012)

mulakshoo said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> my MT4GS was stolen when I was in Tokyo so I am looking for a phone to replace it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can any1 help? Is it worth waiting for the Razr Maxx HD though the CPU is only 300mhz faster?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## mejobloggs (Sep 11, 2012)

Budget Android phone with good battery life?

Only concerned about: Cheap, Long battery life, can bluetooth tether so I can use 3g on Nexus 7


----------



## Sixonefour (Sep 12, 2012)

I think you get exactly what you pay for. I say go for the GS3. Root it, flash a custom ROM and experience Android the way it was intended.
Good luck!


----------



## WvDroidMan2012 (Sep 12, 2012)

I'd love the s3 but verizon won't let me upgrade until October if I want it. I can get the nexus now though. Plus I am worried about the screen shattering.


----------



## SMR-DINO313 (Sep 12, 2012)

WvDroidMan2012 said:


> I'd love the s3 but verizon won't let me upgrade until October if I want it. I can get the nexus now though. Plus I am worried about the screen shattering.

Click to collapse



What phone do u have right now. I was able to early upgrade from the razr. There is a trick if u pm I can help u out with it 

Sent from my Land Line using xda premium


----------



## WvDroidMan2012 (Sep 12, 2012)

thunderbolt. They let me early upgrade but not to the s3. They told me it was too new.

---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------

I am sooo torn between the s3 and nexus. Nexus because of the development for it and the s3 because it has all the bells and whistles. Just worried about the glass shattering and reception.


----------



## techstreat (Sep 12, 2012)

*One x*

Bro the HTC One X is the best available in market as of now


----------



## gagdude (Sep 13, 2012)

techstreat said:


> Bro the HTC One X is the best available in market as of now

Click to collapse



No such thing as "best" phone. Doesn't have the best specs, but has the best screen IMO

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## Droidlover123 (Sep 13, 2012)

Pls Suggest me among galaxy ace,xperia miro,xperia j xperia mini pro and htc desire c. 
Which phones among them have chances for  jelly bean update???
Also suggest any other phone in that range...thanx...


----------



## farkld2 (Sep 13, 2012)

WvDroidMan2012 said:


> thunderbolt. They let me early upgrade but not to the s3. They told me it was too new.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------
> 
> I am sooo torn between the s3 and nexus. Nexus because of the development for it and the s3 because it has all the bells and whistles. Just worried about the glass shattering and reception.

Click to collapse



I have always been a fan of screen protectors to help prevent damage when dropped.  Then I saw this video a little while back.  Figured that reinforced my need to protect the screen!  http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/upgrade...-phone-really-screen-protector-173351434.html


----------



## owyheendn (Sep 14, 2012)

Looking to Buy My Girlfriend a New Phone, Anybody know if Any Phones That are kind of "Womanly"?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Drizzy xS (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey guys I currently have a nexus s phone atm and its pretty good and fast although I've had it for about a year now and I'm looking to get a new phone as I'm starting university in a week. I'm in England if that helps and I want a good powerful phone with a good battery life on it I don't want to go on contract and I'm looking to pay anywhere under £400 what phone would you guys suggest I get that the best choice ? I've been kind of thinking galaxy nexus. 
Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## SimonTS (Sep 14, 2012)

owyheendn said:


> Looking to Buy My Girlfriend a New Phone, Anybody know if Any Phones That are kind of "Womanly"?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Just for the sake of trolling - anything made by Apple


----------



## tombob14 (Sep 14, 2012)

Mini tablet, 3-5" tablet.  Any help?

Sent from my K1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mfsr98 (Sep 14, 2012)

You can't find a tablet with that size, but you can find a player (like an ipod). Samsung has the Samsung Galaxy Player (which have different versions) and I don't really know anymore like this, butt his one is really good.


----------



## iOS>Android (Sep 15, 2012)

Hello, I'm looking for a device that doesn't suck; in other words, anything but an Android device would be fine.


----------



## VR.gtmini (Sep 15, 2012)

For Nexus seekers, wait for the next Nexus coming in Nov-Dec

JB • XD/\PP


----------



## inconceeeivable (Sep 15, 2012)

Copied this from my thread that is apparently going to be closed.



Just made a huge mistake.

Sold my white GSM Gnex on XDA and picked up an international Note. Couple of problems with the Note...it lags terribly and the WiFi continuously downloads on my home network for no apparent reason, even after a factory reset. Other phones on the same network do not behave the same way. 

In any case, I'm preparing to return the Note. What do I do next though? I've pretty much decided that I need Jelly Bean. I don't want a GS3 or Note II. I'd buy another Nexus, but I've heard there's a new one on the horizon, so I don't want to spend $350-400 on another phone with a 5MP camera. 

Currently using an iPhone 3GS in the meantime. Help!


EDIT: Maybe looking at T-Mobile GS2? Need something cheap/decent until the new Nexus comes out.



Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Rasa11 (Sep 15, 2012)

tombob14 said:


> Mini tablet, 3-5" tablet.  Any help?
> 
> Sent from my K1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Samsung Galaxy Player 4.0 or 5.0.
4.0 seems to have a slightly nicer screen, but the 5.0 has a flash for the front camera, the 4.0 does not.
I own the 4.0 and I love it.   I'd happily suggest it to anyone.  Great device!  :good:


----------



## TheNightHawk223 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hello, Managed to sell a couple of my old devices and now I have around $120 lying around. What would you say is the best Tablet (Yes I know, the Nexus 7, Just looking for as many choices) or other cool tech. 

Sent from my HTC One XL using xda premium


----------



## Danney92 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hello everybody,

Excuse me, for my bad english. Maybie it will not be perfect 

I want to buy a tablet. So far so good. Only I am totally unsure of what I should buy me.

I have a Samsung Galaxy S2 I9100 rooted, custom rom So the full program. And I had a long time before Apple's iPhones and iPod Touch.
I have been following the threads on Android and iOS. So I know the pros and cons of Android and iOS.

Now I have of course, once the Apple iPad 3 wifi (I want the tablet for home) in the head. With me in the work (even authorized by Apple! Relatively wide range), I try it. It's awesome. Although the hardware is not top, and without jailbreaking the iPad is very close, but it just runs everything perfectly, and I in Android, sometimes significantly miss is the quality of the apps in each store.

But even with the Android manufacturers not or never sleeps.

Now there are dozens of different Android tablets, different expensive on each with different software or androidversion run etc. etc.

My favorite is only once (!) The Samsung Galaxy 10.1, which is only discourages me the low resolution of the display, I think for today's times, and for such a tablet too little. There are hardly any custom roms, and it is more expensive than the iPad 3 Wifi 16GB.

So now I need your help.

What should I take? an iPad 3 16 GB WiFi, or an Android tablet? If so, which Android tablet?

With Android tablets, it is important for me to have a 10-inch screen, which is open to custom ROMs, and it also has the best such a big Cummunity like the Galaxy S2.

What about the apps? There are many good apps for Android Tablets? Or because of the backing store still lags badly behind? The Apple App Store has really good apps, a quality that I miss sometimes in Android, and there are many apps that are designed to fit the iPad. There are many apps for Android tabs, and how is the quality?

The prices should be like the iPad 3 16 GB WiFi, or like the Samsung galaxy note to be 10.1.

As I said, I was also very "in love" with the iPad 3, and with me in the work (yes Apple are authorized), there are over next week, even 10% off on all Apple products.

I desperately need help / advice from you. With the iPad 3, everything is clear, but there are so many Android tablets ....

Thank you apologize in advance, Dani.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## zulfikar (Sep 15, 2012)

[Q] Searching for a new phone
Hello evreybody,

I have used the htc hd2 for almost 3 years, but now its broken and i am searching for a new phone, but i domt know wich phone... 

Whats the best phone at the momemt or are there new phones coming out ?? Can somepne help me please...

Many thanksss


----------



## kwanbis (Sep 15, 2012)

What phone to buy for 99 dollars, without contract, new, for a very basic user? I liked the HTC Dream or the HTC Magic, but I need it to work with 3G from AT&T, and they are difficult to get. Any ideas? By the way, I´m looking for new phones, not used. Thanks!

PS: ideally Android 2.x based.


----------



## mikey199 (Sep 16, 2012)

I got my dual core Pantech burst 1.5ghz new on ebay for little over 100 new. Ics should come out next week for it so prices might jump.

Sent from my PantechP9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Cocax (Sep 16, 2012)

I've been researching A LOT and I'm still pretty undecided between the Asus Transformer Pad TF300T and the Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1. I want the tablet mainly for college (browsing sites and videos (often with multiple tabs open), reading (sometimes rather heavy) pdf's, docs e powerpoints, taking some notes, etc.) and for some entertainment (web browsing, email, youtube, music and movies). It should be noted I'm not much of a gamer.

So far, what I found was this:
-The Asus has 32gb of memory (with the added bonus of the Asus WebStorage that I think will add to the 32gb of WebStorage provided by my Asus notebook - HUGE plus for me since I need to carry heavy documents to college and need to trade them frequently between my pc and tablet)
-The Asus has a superior processor (but will it be noticeable when browsing with multiple tabs and with really heavy pdfs or just with gaming?)
-The browsing in the Asus one is a bit slower (despite the superior processor)
-The Samsung has a better battery and with less consumption both in standby and heavy working (which is a plus)
-The Samsung has better speakers (not so important to me)
-The Asus has better cameras, both front and back (again, not so important)
-From the numerous reviews I've read, I think the Samsung has a more sturdy plastic construction while the back of the Asus is a bit cheap and the Asus OS/software is a bit more unstable (some freezes and whatnot)
-Asus seems to be more diligent with updates than Samsung (I'm thinking a future Jelly Bean update)
-The Asus TF300T seems to have more community for development than the Galaxy Tab 2. Am I wrong? 

I've got the Samsung for a few days and it has been responsive and all, but I haven't done any heavy work on it yet. I can trade it for the Asus next week (they are the same price, without the dock), but I don't know if I should.

What would you advise me to do, based on the usage I want from the tablet? Should I keep the Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 or trade it for the Asus Transformer Pad TF300T without the dock?


----------



## Danney92 (Sep 16, 2012)

Danney92 said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> Excuse me, for my bad english. Maybie it will not be perfect
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Can anybody help me? I realy dont know what should I get...


----------



## mfsr98 (Sep 16, 2012)

To cocax:
it is a personal opinion dude. For example, I like to use my fingers and to have that feel on the screen with the asus tablet, I dont like to use a stylus (this is my personal opinion)
In the ASUS tab you can add a dock and you can download games for tegra processors which is really cool (the app to download these games is tegrazone or something).
I actually have this question too, but I think the GN 10.1 will have a lot more of development when people have it, I mean it just got to the world a few days ago  Basically its your choice, but the GN 10.1 is always more recent, which as you should know is good.

---------- Post added at 02:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 PM ----------




Danney92 said:


> Can anybody help me? I realy dont know what should I get...

Click to collapse



Your choice again. I dont like apple myself, I think it's a too close (claustrophobic) OS and I like to get Custom ROMs. About the low resolution, it's not really low. The ipad resolution is "TOO DAMN HIGH!" and nobody needs that. the GN 10.1 as a perfect HD display which I'm sure you will enjoy . Also, the GN II as a big community (maybe not yet, but that's because it just came out and few people have it). I also like asus transformer pad tf300t, if you want to try...


----------



## Cocax (Sep 16, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> To cocax:
> it is a personal opinion dude. For example, I like to use my fingers and to have that feel on the screen with the asus tablet, I dont like to use a stylus (this is my personal opinion)
> In the ASUS tab you can add a dock and you can download games for tegra processors which is really cool (the app to download these games is tegrazone or something).
> I actually have this question too, but I think the GN 10.1 will have a lot more of development when people have it, I mean it just got to the world a few days ago  Basically its your choice, but the GN 10.1 is always more recent, which as you should know is good.

Click to collapse




Thanks a lot for your reply. I'm sorry, but I wasn't talking about the Samsung Galaxy NOTE, but the Samsung Galaxy TAB 2. Also, I don't plan on buying the dock (as it would put the Asus out of my budget) and I'm not a gamer (not by choice, but because I simply don't have the time to play games, nor will I have time to do it in the future).

So, with that cleared up, do you think the Tegra 3 will be used to it's fullest on tasks like browsing with a lot of tabs, reading very large pdf's and powerpoints and multitasking? Because I know the choice is always mine and is always a matter of opinion, but my main doubt is that: will I take advantage of the Tegra 3 or will the dual-core TI of the Samsung be enough? Also, I want to know it on a long-term basis, as I don't plan on trading my tablet in a year or something. So, should I go for the Tegra 3?


----------



## TheNightHawk223 (Sep 16, 2012)

Cocax said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply. I'm sorry, but I wasn't talking about the Samsung Galaxy NOTE, but the Samsung Galaxy TAB 2. Also, I don't plan on buying the dock (as it would put the Asus out of my budget) and I'm not a gamer (not by choice, but because I simply don't have the time to play games, nor will I have time to do it in the future).
> 
> So, with that cleared up, do you think the Tegra 3 will be used to it's fullest on tasks like browsing with a lot of tabs, reading very large pdf's and powerpoints and multitasking? Because I know the choice is always mine and is always a matter of opinion, but my main doubt is that: will I take advantage of the Tegra 3 or will the dual-core TI of the Samsung be enough? Also, I want to know it on a long-term basis, as I don't plan on trading my tablet in a year or something. So, should I go for the Tegra 3?

Click to collapse



Currently looking at the tablet market, I would suggest the Nexus 7 if you are okay with 7 inches. . I have personally had a few 10 inch tablets such as the Iconia A510 and somthing less than a tegra 3 might be where it starts to lag. If you are looking at a 10 inch tablet the Asus TF300 or the Acer Iconia A510 or A700. A700 has a 1080p Screen in return for some lag, while the both the A510 and TF300 are superior in Preformance. Unfortunately I can't comment much about the TF300 as I only had the A510. The Asus should get updates a lot faster than most as they are known for pushing updates out quite fast, while the others may be quite a bit slower. 

Sent from my HTC One XL using xda premium


----------



## mfsr98 (Sep 16, 2012)

Cocax said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply. I'm sorry, but I wasn't talking about the Samsung Galaxy NOTE, but the Samsung Galaxy TAB 2. Also, I don't plan on buying the dock (as it would put the Asus out of my budget) and I'm not a gamer (not by choice, but because I simply don't have the time to play games, nor will I have time to do it in the future).
> 
> So, with that cleared up, do you think the Tegra 3 will be used to it's fullest on tasks like browsing with a lot of tabs, reading very large pdf's and powerpoints and multitasking? Because I know the choice is always mine and is always a matter of opinion, but my main doubt is that: will I take advantage of the Tegra 3 or will the dual-core TI of the Samsung be enough? Also, I want to know it on a long-term basis, as I don't plan on trading my tablet in a year or something. So, should I go for the Tegra 3?

Click to collapse



lol I actually thought it was the galaxy note 10.1 you were talking about... if it's the tab 2, in my personal opinion still prefer asus transformer pad, which as a best processor (only 1 ghz the tab 2 from what I see on a store?) I think the tegra is totally the best for multitasking


----------



## edruig (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello there. Im thinking of buying iPhone 5, Samsung Galaxy S3, HTC One X or something else from the high end devices, maybe some suggestions?


----------



## TheNightHawk223 (Sep 17, 2012)

edruig said:


> Hello there. Im thinking of buying iPhone 5, Samsung Galaxy S3, HTC One X or something else from the high end devices, maybe some suggestions?

Click to collapse



Well, personally I would suggest the HTC One X assuming that you aren't a heavy flashaholic by how you had a iPhone in that list (No offense ment), but if you are/want to try out developing or anything, sadly I would have to recommend the Galaxy S3 thanks to HTC for locking everything down.... The HTC One X has the best screen. Period. Unfortunately Sense, although it got a whole lot better with Sense 4, still has a long way to go in terms of Preformance. The S3 has a normal Amoled screen with Samsung Touchwiz which is definitely smooth but is not visually appealing (to me anyways). Overall the S3 wins in Preformance by a nanosecond so it really is up to weather you can live with a phone that is locked up (As of now at least with the new software version). 

IPhone..... No Comment. 

Well hope I helped with some suggestions 

Sent from my HTC One XL using xda premium


----------



## alfeuss (Sep 17, 2012)

*Extra $50?*

Is it really worth the extra $50 for the 16 gb Nexus7 over the 8gb model?


----------



## Awilisch (Sep 17, 2012)

*S3 vs Razr HD*

I posted this question in another forum and they kindly referred me to this post 

I see lots of love for the Galaxy S3. I know it has lots of dev support for flashing and customization. But what about the Motorola Razr (HD)? I know Motorola used to lock their bootloaders and whenever I visit forums I almost never hear about a Razr being flash with custom roms. Is Motorola a good platform for customization, or would the S3 be a better option? 

I know a lot of the decision process is personal preference, but in this case I know both phones are going to be great. I've had a Galaxy class phone before and received NO updates at all, so the big deciding factor for me will be dev support for creating and flashing custom roms. I would honestly prefer to go with the Razr HD, but if everyone thinks it will be a problematic platform for flashing then I'll just go with the S3 (or the Note 2, but I'm not convinced I want a screen that big yet).

Thoughts?
-Aric


----------



## edruig (Sep 17, 2012)

TheNightHawk223 said:


> Well, personally I would suggest the HTC One X assuming that you aren't a heavy flashaholic by how you had a iPhone in that list (No offense ment), but if you are/want to try out developing or anything, sadly I would have to recommend the Galaxy S3 thanks to HTC for locking everything down.... The HTC One X has the best screen. Period. Unfortunately Sense, although it got a whole lot better with Sense 4, still has a long way to go in terms of Preformance. The S3 has a normal Amoled screen with Samsung Touchwiz which is definitely smooth but is not visually appealing (to me anyways). Overall the S3 wins in Preformance by a nanosecond so it really is up to weather you can live with a phone that is locked up (As of now at least with the new software version).
> 
> IPhone..... No Comment.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well i like to flash, to see which rom fits me best.
with iphone i would have a lot of hd games without lags, dont know about s3 and one x.
and with iphone i can do also a lot customizations, but not as any android phone, but i want simplyness


----------



## nguyenthetin (Sep 17, 2012)

*Nexus 7 vs Sony Xperia Tablet S*

Hey guys,
Recently, I've been wondering whether or not I should sell my Nexus 7 to get the Sony Xperia Tablet S, which just got released at the end of August. I've tried it at the store, it made of aluminium, bigger screen, 8MP back camera with Exmor R, Playstation certified, IR Blaster, better design, 6000 MAH battery and SX-Master Audio, ICS 4.0 but not lag at all. The big plus it has over the Nexus 7 is that it has full size SD card slot support, HDMI out, water-splash proof, etc..
I've been using my Nexus 7 for about 1 month now, im quite satisfied with it. But I would like to consider a bigger screen to have better experience at web browsing, movies, gaming, etc.

Is there anyone that own a sony tablet s before ? What do you guys think ? Should I go for it or not ?
Cheer, :highfive:


----------



## gagdude (Sep 17, 2012)

Steriod™ said:


> Would Say HTC DESIRE C should have a dedicated forum for it development  & the LG L3

Click to collapse



Wrong thread buddy

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## edruig (Sep 17, 2012)

So um yeah, i just got over iphone madness and dont want it anymore.
So which one Galaxy S 3 or One X? Please help me decide and make a decision!!! 
Pros and Cons of these to phones...


----------



## NeoFox69 (Sep 17, 2012)

*HTC One X or Samsung Galaxy SIII?*

Hello Guys...

I'm going to buy one of these two "babies" and I would like your opinion.
I already know that Samsung has SD slot and HTC not, and that Samsung has an accessible battery.
But even so, in the global picture, what is the best choice?
I have an HTC Desire for over 2 years, and I like it a lot, and my first choice would be the One X, but I wold like the "expert" opinion.
I live in Portugal, and don't have access to test them live, so I need your help.

Thanks and be cool.
And congratulations to all on XDA, the best community in the world...


----------



## jptech (Sep 18, 2012)

*galaxy nexus or sgs3 ?*

carrier isn't an issue, though now I have sprint.

I was thinking either galaxy nexus or galaxy sIII.

the nexus probably has more roms, but the SIII has amazing specs right now.


----------



## TheNightHawk223 (Sep 18, 2012)

edruig said:


> So um yeah, i just got over iphone madness and dont want it anymore.
> So which one Galaxy S 3 or One X? Please help me decide and make a decision!!!
> Pros and Cons of these to phones...

Click to collapse



Okay then here I go, 

HTC One X(L):

Pros:
Snappy

Best screen out there. Not comparable to anything. Period. 

Sense 4.0 (Completely renovated compared to prior versions) 

Quality roms, All roms for the HTC One X are a very high quality rom that are all different from each other. 

Cons:
Unless you strike lucky and get a older firmware 1.85 or a Rogers HTC One X your pretty much unroot able and stuck with a locked bootloader currently. 

Sense occasionally hits some snags/lag


Samsung Galaxy S3:

Pros:
Snappy, slightly faster than the HOX

Unlocked bootloaders except the Verizon version which has gotten a locked bootloader (Has been unlocked unofficially by a XDA member)

Amoled screen which is decent

Cons:

Touchwiz (Opinion) 

Overall I really wannnnt to recommend the HOX but because of how hard its locked, again I have no choice but to say the S3 which is also quite a nice phone. 

In reality we really are comparing BMW's and Mercedes so it really is opinion...

Oh yeah never mind that, I forgot * someone* locked down the One X.... So the S3 it is unless your okay stock until someone eventually figured out how to unlock bootloader on the new firmware version. 


Sent from my HTC One XL using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Kularam (Sep 18, 2012)

*Cube U18GT - Is it worth it for a less than $100 7" Tablet?*

Hi guys, 

This is my first time looking at getting a tablet. I didnt want to spend too much money and then I ran across this tablet:

Cube U18GT (Its not letting me link at the moment but I'll put up a link asap. Till then google it )


From reading up about tablets for the last 4-5 days, this seems to tick all my boxes. Even so, I am still wary as I could not find any detailed reviews for this product, although the Cube U30GT seems to be popular enough. Does anyone have any thoughts on this tablet?

Also, I have read that this will most likely not have the Facebook App as well as google talk and a couple of other stock apps as this is a chinese tablet. This is not too much of an issue but if it does become one (with other app restrictions), is it easy to flash the tablet with a custom firmware? 

Any thoughts on this matter would be much appreciated!!

Thanks guys :cyclops:


----------



## CeBits (Sep 18, 2012)

Sorry I made separate threat, here is my question.

I need to replace ma aged Milestone (OG Droid) and basically this two are the only choice I have (contract, gift etc)

I like the IP67 cert. on the GO and love the idea of dual core cpu, however I am worried about the screen res HVGA on 3.5", will I go blind from the pixel size? 165 ppi

I like the screen size on One V, the ICS and the unibody, but I am worried that it won't be much of an upgrade from my old phone (running at 1 Ghz on CM7). I was looking at some quadrant benchmarks and while it is faster, its not by much. However the 512mb ram would be a huge upgrade to me (milestone locked BL, no swap apps shutdown).

As far as I can tell, they both have decent 5mp cameras and shoot nice 720p videos.

Need advice.


----------



## suraj beragu (Sep 18, 2012)

go for Microsoft Surface its better..!!

---------- Post added at 04:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:54 PM ----------

GO For HTC one X . Samsung devices dont stay on in the market for long.


----------



## NeoFox69 (Sep 18, 2012)

*HTC One X or Samsung Galaxy SIII?*



NeoFox69 said:


> Hello Guys...
> 
> I'm going to buy one of these two "babies" and I would like your opinion.
> I already know that Samsung has SD slot and HTC not, and that Samsung has an accessible battery.
> ...

Click to collapse



Any help, please...


----------



## edruig (Sep 18, 2012)

suraj beragu said:


> go for Microsoft Surface its better..!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:54 PM ----------
> 
> GO For HTC one X . Samsung devices dont stay on in the market for long.

Click to collapse




But there wont be a new galaxy s for maybe 6 months...

What about Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1? Will I be able to make calls and to text with it? (SMS)


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm looking for a new phone. I want something with at least ICS, and a good amount of development going on for it. I don't want something with a locked bootloader. 4.3" screen or bigger, 4G probably. Has to be AT&T or unlockable to them. Maybe $300 or less.

sent from my captivate glide running ICS (NardROM 0.4 Rooted)


----------



## SonyXPERIAUser (Sep 18, 2012)

*Hello*

If you are thinking beetween S3 or One x, Buy S3! Its awesome device, just looking at it says you what it is, so beautiful screen and only one thing i dont like-touchwiz. But flash a custom rom and problem solved  :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Dhiraj (Sep 18, 2012)

Which one will be better Motorola Defy plus or xperia play ?


----------



## mfsr98 (Sep 18, 2012)

wow dude the xperia play is really old (you mean that one certified by playstation, right? ) I would say the defy plus! It looks good, but never touched one, so not sure


----------



## TheNightHawk223 (Sep 18, 2012)

SonyXPERIAUser said:


> If you are thinking beetween S3 or One x, Buy S3! Its awesome device, just looking at it says you what it is, so beautiful screen and only one thing i dont like-touchwiz. But flash a custom rom and problem solved  :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



If the S3 has a beautiful screen to you I want to see your face when you see a slcd2 screen... Just pure amazing. 

Sent from my HTC One XL using xda premium


----------



## Superdod (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey!
I would like to hear your opinions on this one. Should I get a ZTE Grand X or a Sony Ericcson Arc S?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## mfsr98 (Sep 19, 2012)

edruig, you can if you are talking about Wifi.


----------



## edruig (Sep 19, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> edruig, you can if you are talking about Wifi.

Click to collapse



not wifi about the 3g model


----------



## bones10187 (Sep 19, 2012)

Ive searched google for days and have had no posative result or have i found anyone that has acheived the same goal so i thought what better place to ask then the xda forums.
Im looking to buy a new tablet for 1 purpose only, i have the torque app on my droid and have bought several bluetooth obd2 adapters from ebay but have yet found 1 to work, for those that have just asked themselves what the hell is a obd2 adapter its for car diagnostics.
What im aiming todo is buy a android tablet that will allow me to plug in a obd2 adaptor through usb as these have no issues and run the torque app but on my searches people have said that the tab would have to allow usb interface with the adapter, i dont really want to go spend 1, 2 or £300 on a tab to realize that it dont work. The tab will be mounted in the car for this strict purpose instead of always having to get out the laptop to run checks and the torque app has much more to offer unlike the usual car diagnostics software.

I really hope someone can help me with this situation as its anoying me that ive bough an app and i have no way of using it.


Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## mfsr98 (Sep 19, 2012)

edruig said:


> not wifi about the 3g model

Click to collapse



hmm the not sure :/ but probably  use google


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 19, 2012)

bones10187 said:


> Ive searched google for days and have had no posative result or have i found anyone that has acheived the same goal so i thought what better place to ask then the xda forums.
> Im looking to buy a new tablet for 1 purpose only, i have the torque app on my droid and have bought several bluetooth obd2 adapters from ebay but have yet found 1 to work, for those that have just asked themselves what the hell is a obd2 adapter its for car diagnostics.
> What im aiming todo is buy a android tablet that will allow me to plug in a obd2 adaptor through usb as these have no issues and run the torque app but on my searches people have said that the tab would have to allow usb interface with the adapter, i dont really want to go spend 1, 2 or £300 on a tab to realize that it dont work. The tab will be mounted in the car for this strict purpose instead of always having to get out the laptop to run checks and the torque app has much more to offer unlike the usual car diagnostics software.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



not positive on this, but look at the Archos gen 8 tabs, cheap and not bad. 

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## foreverthejester (Sep 19, 2012)

*Evo 3D or Photon 4G*

Short Version: As far as rooting and available roms go which would I be better off with Evo 3D or Photon 4G? Either will be free.
Long Version:
I recently have had a bunch of problems with my Evo 4G that was replaced by Asurion. It took 3 times to get one that was better than the rest but still not right.  After a few months of use it too started to act up. A 45 minute phone call later they sent me an Evo 3D to replace my 4G. Out of the box it had the infamous  freeze/reboot syndrome. Yet another 45 minute phone call later I was offered either another Evo 3D or Photon 4G. So from an after market rooting point of view which would I be better off with? I have researched the roms available but still can't decide. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lazboyz (Sep 20, 2012)

*HTC ONE X or XT*

hey guys i am really confused with this phones...don't know which one to buy or which one is the best ....i know both are same in some ways but just want more suggestion...i have at&t plan and my plan is over and i am able to upgrade so just wondering that should i buy HTC ONE X from at&t or buy it HTC ONE XT (international version) i don't know if HTC ONE XT is the international version or not...but need to know should i buy from at&t or just pay extra money and go for XT...or if anybody have any other suggestion for the phone to buy...i had galaxy s3 used it for few weeks but didn't like it that much....please reply soon...


thank you


----------



## gagdude (Sep 20, 2012)

lazboyz said:


> hey guys i am really confused with this phones...don't know which one to buy or which one is the best ....i know both are same in some ways but just want more suggestion...i have at&t plan and my plan is over and i am able to upgrade so just wondering that should i buy HTC ONE X from at&t or buy it HTC ONE XT (international version) i don't know if HTC ONE XT is the international version or not...but need to know should i buy from at&t or just pay extra money and go for XT...or if anybody have any other suggestion for the phone to buy...i had galaxy s3 used it for few weeks but didn't like it that much....please reply soon...
> 
> 
> thank you

Click to collapse



The one XT is the China one x, do not buy it unless you live in China.
The one x is the international version. Has quad core (tegra 3) and 4g on at&t
The one XL is the at&t version of the one x. At&t markets it as the one x which causes a lot of confusion. Has LTE and snapdragon s4

The best one is probably the one XL. Tegra 3 is overrated

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## lazboyz (Sep 20, 2012)

gagdude said:


> The one XT is the China one x, do not buy it unless you live in China.
> The one x is the international version. Has quad core (tegra 3) and 4g on at&t
> The one XL is the at&t version of the one x. At&t markets it as the one x which causes a lot of confusion. Has LTE and snapdragon s4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





thank you sir for quick reply


do u suggest any other phone than htc xt or sg3

if i buy do you want me to buy from at&t or just buy it wtih regular price..


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## gagdude (Sep 20, 2012)

lazboyz said:


> thank you sir for quick reply
> 
> 
> do u suggest any other phone than htc xt or sg3
> ...

Click to collapse



(I said one xl. The one you want to AVOID is the XT)
And AT&T has the big three of the big three right now, sgs 3, one x, and Atrix HD. However since you didn't like your experience with the s3, and the Atrix HD is worse than one xl and sgs3, I'd test your luck with the one x
As for buying full price or not... depends on if you don't mind sticking with the same phone for 2 years

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## TheNightHawk223 (Sep 20, 2012)

lazboyz said:


> thank you sir for quick reply
> 
> 
> do u suggest any other phone than htc xt or sg3
> ...

Click to collapse



Defiantly BUY IT OFF CONTRACT FROM ROGERS! AT&T ones are not rootable as of currently. All other brands such as Rogers are rootable so buy it off contract from Rogers if you can... 

Sent from my HTC One XL using xda premium


----------



## Vigi1296 (Sep 20, 2012)

*SGS3 not so good*

SGS3 is known to have a very poor battery life due to its quad core,which actually overpowers the tons of features it has,if you like to take ur phone outside,there is a probability that the phone may get discharged soon,which is really bad if u are out all the time


----------



## Silversayajin (Sep 20, 2012)

hello i was thinking about getting a 10 inch tablet with android running but the most seem to be very expensive so i wanted to know which tablet would probably be best price/benefit ratio. An important point for me is 3G so i can surf when im not at home


----------



## Mixz1890 (Sep 20, 2012)

*HTC One S vs LG P880 Quad Core*

HTC One S vs LG P880. I mainly use my phone for internet and cam/video cam. sometimes i play games but not too much. im interested in longer battery life and these phones for me cost about the same.


----------



## ndaniel (Sep 20, 2012)

*Gift for my wife*

hello all,

Just looking for a android phone to gift to my gf.
She need to use a browser, a gps and take photo or video. 
My idea was buy a galaxy nexus for 320euro and be happy for at least the next 2 year. 
Is this a good idea or any suggestion

Thx in advance
Daniel


----------



## NeoFox69 (Sep 20, 2012)

*HTC One X or Samsung Galaxy SIII?*



NeoFox69 said:


> Any help, please...

Click to collapse



Please... Any help from the experts???


----------



## gdourado (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello.
I am thinking about picking up a tablet to complement my nexus phone.
I am currently debating between the nexus 7 and the Acer A700.
Can you ease give me some opinions? I really like the nexus experience on my phone with regard to pure android and timely updates.
How is Acer in regard to updates?
The A700 seems like it has a much better screen.
I am also afraid the nexus 7 is too close in size to my phone and I might end up not using it a lot... 

Cheers

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## miosine (Sep 20, 2012)

ndaniel said:


> hello all,
> 
> Just looking for a android phone to gift to my gf.
> She need to use a browser, a gps and take photo or video.
> ...

Click to collapse



Or you can buy HTC One S, it captures great photos and slow motion video (120fps), has LTE for faster browsing, + good sound and super AMOLED screen, + minimalistic design like other HTC phones, only bad side for me is the Micro SD slot, which doesnt exist  if she dont need so much space, you can buy this phone...




gdourado said:


> Hello.
> I am thinking about picking up a tablet to complement my nexus phone.
> I am currently debating between the nexus 7 and the Acer A700.
> Can you ease give me some opinions? I really like the nexus experience on my phone with regard to pure android and timely updates.
> ...

Click to collapse



A700 of course, Not only screen there is better, Dolby and there is also rear camera, which is really useful thing, but if you just wanna have good tablet, buy Galaxy note 10.1, its the most powerful and amazing tablet in the world for now...



NeoFox69 said:


> Please... Any help from the experts???

Click to collapse



Galaxy SIII, because it has Super AMOLED screen (more battery friendly), faster, new touchwiz ui has amazing features, Micro SD card slot, better battery, already has JB ROMS (with touchwiz) and more...


----------



## NeoFox69 (Sep 20, 2012)

*HTC One X or Samsung Galaxy SIII?*



miosine said:


> Galaxy SIII, because it has Super AMOLED screen (more battery friendly), faster, new touchwiz ui has amazing features, Micro SD card slot, better battery, already has JB ROMS (with touchwiz) and more...

Click to collapse



Thanks for Your help... It's 1+ more to the S3...
And what about the quality of the phone? What's your opinion?
I've always liked HTC, but no sd-card slot and no battery access...
I've read that the S3 has battery issues, and that the HTC has better screen, better camera, and frankly, I'm used to Sense phones...
But I want opinions to buy the next one, because it's not cheap phones, and I want to try the "best" of the two... 

Thanks AGAIN for your opinion...


----------



## IamWarship (Sep 20, 2012)

*Nexus 7 or Galaxy Tab 2 7" or ?*

Trying to decide between these two.  

The Nexus looks to have the better hardware.  Gorilla Glass is nice.  But, with only 8Gb of memory, so much for throwing much onto it.  It seems like a tablet built to continually use data.

I have the Student Edition of the GT27 and only a handful of days left before the 30-day moneyback runs out.  Does not appear to have Gorilla Glass, a negative, although I am sure the Samsung version is probably close enough for jazz.  If I keep it, I will put a Zagg on it anyway.  It came with 8Gb onboard, but I have several spare 16Gb mSD's laying around, so no memory worries.  It came with an offer to download the entire first season of "Suits" from HBO.  All of those are now on the card.  It seems to play all of games I like.


----------



## miosine (Sep 20, 2012)

NeoFox69 said:


> Thanks for Your help... It's 1+ more to the S3...
> And what about the quality of the phone? What's your opinion?
> I've always liked HTC, but no sd-card slot and no battery access...
> I've read that the S3 has battery issues, and that the HTC has better screen, better camera, and frankly, I'm used to Sense phones...
> ...

Click to collapse



Ive read that One X has low quality and not only read, my friend works on Samsung RemZone and confirmed that... But really, it has better camera... Screen isnt better, its just brighter, its LCD and have bad black levels, saturation and when screen is off it looks grey instead of black, Samsung is more like the black, I dont know what you mean about Battery issues, but it is about 300mAh bigger than HTCs one... OK, HTC One X looks great with it minimalistic design (has less free space on top), but really Samsung better...
And how I understand, HTC goes down: they promised ICS update for DHD, but canceled it, delay updates for other devices, have removed SRS and Dolby from Sense 4.0, Im disappointed 

Or you can buy Note II: my favorite device, yet... 

Oh, and sorry for my bad English...


----------



## IamWarship (Sep 20, 2012)

miosine said:


> Ive read that One X has low quality and not only read, my friend works on Samsung RemZone and confirmed that... But really, it has better camera... Screen isnt better, its just brighter, its LCD and have bad black levels, saturation and when screen is off it looks grey instead of black, Samsung is more like the black, I dont know what you mean about Battery issues, but it is about 300mAh bigger than HTCs one... OK, HTC One X looks great with it minimalistic design (has less free space on top), but really Samsung better...
> And how I understand, HTC goes down: they promised ICS update for DHD, but canceled it, delay updates for other devices, have removed SRS and Dolby from Sense 4.0, Im disappointed
> 
> Or you can buy Note II: my favorite device, yet...
> ...

Click to collapse



I it helps, I have been running the S3 for about two months without battery issues.  The screen is bright and the colors much more vivid than my Droid R2D2.  It also feels great to hold and the camera is sweet.  Burst shot with Best Shot turned is excellent.


----------



## NeoFox69 (Sep 20, 2012)

*HTC One X or Samsung Galaxy SIII?*



IamWarship said:


> I it helps, I have been running the S3 for about two months without battery issues.  The screen is bright and the colors much more vivid than my Droid R2D2.  It also feels great to hold and the camera is sweet.  Burst shot with Best Shot turned is excellent.

Click to collapse



If you don't mind... How many hours your battery last?

Samsung Galaxy S3 -> 2
HTC One X -> 1

Thanks for your opinion...


----------



## IamWarship (Sep 20, 2012)

NeoFox69 said:


> If you don't mind... How many hours your battery last?
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S3 -> 2
> HTC One X -> 1
> ...

Click to collapse



Easily the whole day, except when I play Pocket Empires, Dark Summoner, and etcetera too long.  If you install Google Currents, change the sync settings to manual.


----------



## Mixz1890 (Sep 20, 2012)

Mixz1890 said:


> HTC One S vs LG P800. I mainly use my phone for internet and cam/video cam. sometimes i play games but not too much. im interested in longer battery life and these phones for me cost about the same.

Click to collapse



please help me...


----------



## gdourado (Sep 20, 2012)

miosine said:


> Or you can buy HTC One S, it captures great photos and slow motion video (120fps), has LTE for faster browsing, + good sound and super AMOLED screen, + minimalistic design like other HTC phones, only bad side for me is the Micro SD slot, which doesnt exist  if she dont need so much space, you can buy this phone...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello,

Thank you for the reply.
I was just at a store and played with the galaxy tab 10.1.
I have to say I was very disappointed with its screen.
I accessed XDA forum on the browser, and with the forum zoomed out, I couldn't read the text... The screen low PPI didn't allow it...
So now I am kind of torn between the Nexus 7, because of it's lower size, it has more PPI, or the A700 or even the Ipad 3 with it's retina display...
How is Acer on Android updates?

Cheers!


----------



## enskje (Sep 20, 2012)

I want to buy nexus s for 120$, but screen is little cracked. Is that OK?

Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IamWarship (Sep 20, 2012)

ensoy said:


> I want to buy nexus s for 120$, but screen is little cracked. Is that OK?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



If you have the skills to replace the screen and that is all that is wrong with it, maybe.  You would also have the cost of the replacement screen to add to your $120.

I would spend a little more.  An S3 on contract is only $200-$250 in the US.


----------



## foreverthejester (Sep 20, 2012)

*Evo 3D or Photon 4g*



foreverthejester said:


> Short Version: As far as rooting and available roms go which would I be better off with Evo 3D or Photon 4G? Either will be free.
> Long Version:
> I recently have had a bunch of problems with my Evo 4G that was replaced by Asurion. It took 3 times to get one that was better than the rest but still not right.  After a few months of use it too started to act up. A 45 minute phone call later they sent me an Evo 3D to replace my 4G. Out of the box it had the infamous  freeze/reboot syndrome. Yet another 45 minute phone call later I was offered either another Evo 3D or Photon 4G. So from an after market rooting point of view which would I be better off with? I have researched the roms available but still can't decide. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



Just wondering if anyone had any input on this, I only have until this afternoon.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## gilla409 (Sep 20, 2012)

*SGS2 or SGS3?*

I'm on T-Mobile US, and about due for a new device, but I'm torn between the two. On one hand, I like that the SGS3 is the latest and greatest, but hate how huge it is, and despise the colors they're available in. On the other, I like how the SGS2 is a bit smaller, has better color options, and is obviously going to be cheaper.

I've compared the specs and features already, but have never had any hands-on time with either device, so I'm wondering how the two compare in real-world use (assuming the two are running the same ROM.) Is it worth spending the extra dough and dealing with the unsightly hulk of the SGS3, or would I be better off with the smaller and cheaper SGS2?

Keep in mind, the SGS2 on T-Mobile US is the T989, which is quite a bit different than the international version.

Thanks in advance for any help or advice!


----------



## gagdude (Sep 20, 2012)

ensoy said:


> I want to buy nexus s for 120$, but screen is little cracked. Is that OK?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No. Nexus S was a low sale phone. For $120, you are getting a phone with a 4inch screen at only 800x480 (not even qHD), a 1ghz single core cpu and 512mb RAM.
Not worth it. It may be Nexus but Google won't develope for it much longer, such low popularity compared to Galaxy Nexus

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## Kularam (Sep 21, 2012)

*Someone?!*



Kularam said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This is my first time looking at getting a tablet. I didnt want to spend too much money and then I ran across this tablet:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Help someone


----------



## NeoFox69 (Sep 21, 2012)

*HTC One X or Samsung Galaxy SIII?*



IamWarship said:


> Easily the whole day, except when I play Pocket Empires, Dark Summoner, and etcetera too long.  If you install Google Currents, change the sync settings to manual.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your info...


----------



## Pavi91 (Sep 21, 2012)

*Help me!*

Hi, I need Advice for purchasing a tablet, I have the possibility to buy the sony tablet P for 150 euro , It a good buy?
I saw the nexus 7 and is of course very interesting but what stops me is the lack of 3g modem , there are voices that speak of the arrival of a model with integrated 3G modem, for you are truthful?

I have a budget of 250 euro max for a tablet 7 "possibly with 3g, I look forward to your advice.


----------



## IamWarship (Sep 21, 2012)

Pavi91 said:


> Hi, I need Advice for purchasing a tablet, I have the possibility to buy the sony tablet P for 150 euro , It a good buy?
> I saw the nexus 7 and is of course very interesting but what stops me is the lack of 3g modem , there are voices that speak of the arrival of a model with integrated 3G modem, for you are truthful?
> 
> I have a budget of 250 euro max for a tablet 7 "possibly with 3g, I look forward to your advice.

Click to collapse



Why bother with a 3G modem?  Just tether WiFi from your phone.  Integrated models would probably need a monthly plan.  At least they would here in the US.


----------



## yousefgms (Sep 21, 2012)

Hello!
I already have Xperia Arc.. and I'm considering to replace it with a high-end device by the end of the this year and I'm still not sure what to buy.
Through my searches of the new released (and un-released) phones, I found some attractive phones.
I'm looking forward to Sony Xperia V, but I'm very,very worried about the battery life. So I had to look for *alternatives* , and found the Nokia Lumia, although I'd prefer Android phones. Samsung Galaxy S3 is very impressive, but I don't really like big screens so..
Then I reached the Iphone 5, which is a good choice but a very pricey one too!
I'm not really considering LG phones since in my country,Palestine, we don't have any LG company/agents/salesperson .
So I'm really confused. I really like Sony and its designs, but battery complaints made me very worried. I like SGS 3 but it has huge screen. I like Iphone 4s but the screen really is small, and Iphone 5 is highly priced!

**Note : My budget is up to 500$.

WHAT TO DO ?!


----------



## mfsr98 (Sep 21, 2012)

maybe HTC One S (because One X is bigger)


----------



## Shingonati0n (Sep 22, 2012)

Guys, between 

HTC One X
SGS3
RAZR MAXX

which one woukd be better??

I'm coming from a Nexus S, and the Google and JB experience was neat. 

And NO, i cant get Gnex, since Movistar didn't brought it here D:


----------



## cobalt-60 (Sep 22, 2012)

I think this could use it's own thread, lots of people online are looking for this information, but it's my first post. Verizon won't let anyone use a smartphone without buying into their expensive data plan - _built after November 14th, 2008_, leaving several options for wifi/gps enabled, music playing phones built before that date. 

Verizon doesn't want you to know this, and it's pretty hard to track down a list of what works and what doesn't. I'm not sure if Verizon is buying off google, or if everyone's just thrilled to have their options limited by some dopey company and pay $35 a month for the privilege of playing Angry Birds on their phone. People are certainly asking the question, but hardly anyone is answering it. I was unaware of this, I never suspected it, because it doesn't make a lick of sense. They actually try to sell it like it's a favor and not them strong arming people into a data plan. The gall. Imagine if you couldn't use the Blu Ray player on your PS3 without buying a dataplan, and Sony tried to convince you it was a favor? BULL$***

What's your cussin' policy? lol

Anyway, XDA community, do you guys know the status on this? Are there any pre Nov 08 phones that can (or be made to?) run android? Or just simply, what are the best? Most important to me, in order, a good mp3 player, micro SD card slot, bluetooth 2.0, GPS, durability, a keyboard, wifi, droid capabilities. Here's the decent ones I got so far that I know are fine on Verizon. There's also the odd one out, the Casio Rock, which doesn't have QWERTY or decent wifi, but has a ton of survival stuff and is indestructible.

SAMSUNG-SCH-i760
HTC XV6800
HTC XV6700
kin I
kin II


----------



## gagdude (Sep 22, 2012)

liawcl said:


> ihpone 5 good..nice 1 chipset and smooth

Click to collapse



Who are you answering to? You didn't ask for a suggestion either...

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## Hopper8 (Sep 22, 2012)

If battery life is a major deciding factor, the S3 beats the One X though. Especially seeing as the One X has a non-removable battery, whereas with the S3, you can carry a couple of batteries and swap in and out if needed. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## riginal (Sep 22, 2012)

Hello guys

I want to buy a tablet, I wanted to go for Asus transformer tf300tg but the whole android is not optimized for tablets & its laginess & occasional freezes give me doubts, I hate apple really but should I go for IPAD2 for smoothness, stability & apps? 

please check out this vid & tell me what do you think:
New Ipad vs Asus transformer tf300:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hjhufve38r0

Thanks in advance


----------



## sidthegreatest (Sep 22, 2012)

cobalt-60 said:


> I think this could use it's own thread, lots of people online are looking for this information, but it's my first post. Verizon won't let anyone use a smartphone without buying into their expensive data plan - _built after November 14th, 2008_, leaving several options for wifi/gps enabled, music playing phones built before that date.
> 
> Verizon doesn't want you to know this, and it's pretty hard to track down a list of what works and what doesn't. I'm not sure if Verizon is buying off google, or if everyone's just thrilled to have their options limited by some dopey company and pay $35 a month for the privilege of playing Angry Birds on their phone. People are certainly asking the question, but hardly anyone is answering it. I was unaware of this, I never suspected it, because it doesn't make a lick of sense. They actually try to sell it like it's a favor and not them strong arming people into a data plan. The gall. Imagine if you couldn't use the Blu Ray player on your PS3 without buying a dataplan, and Sony tried to convince you it was a favor? BULL$***
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I don't see whats stopping you from buying an unlocked phone,i.e, buy the phone of your choice outright & not through any operator.


----------



## LukaNyan (Sep 22, 2012)

I kinda like the new sony xperia TX T or V,  but i dont like few things and im not sure if i should buy it.
The internal battery, and the soft key digital buttons, they are build with the screen but they take a part of the screen away.. 
Meh.. what you guys think about those digital buttons? (home, back)


----------



## bendirkss (Sep 22, 2012)

About to pick up the S3..Good idea?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## mfsr98 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hey everyone, my current phone seems to have something broken (battery doesn't last half a day) so I need to replace it. I see that the GNexus is only 400€ here in Portugal unlocked, which is awesome, but I'm afraid that it gets old and everybody forgets it... 1,2 Ghz is NOT so much (I say this because I see quadcore 1.5 Ghz phones) and maybe Google is planning on releasing a new phone? (I would like to buy a phone with AOSP feeling) So I just wanted to know your opinion or any other good phone for this price (remember that I don't use contracts). I also have a chance of buying an old HTC HD2 for 120$, but I think that IS old (inspite of all that OS choice and large development it will eventually be forgotten).
What is your opinion on this?

---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------




bendirkss said:


> About to pick up the S3..Good idea?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



If you like it... also consider the One X


----------



## TimAhKin (Sep 22, 2012)

My next phone will be Xperia V or T. I don't know yet. Do you guys thing there will be a major performance difference. I see that the specs are almost the same.

I also see people are saying that xperia has battery problems. What are those problems?


----------



## amarjit_rsingh (Sep 23, 2012)

Guys I need your help regarding buying a Android Phone. I have sorted out two: Samsung Galaxy S Advance and HTC One V.

1. Samsung Galaxy Advance

Has 1 Ghz dual core processor, 768 mb ram, 4 inch screen, heard from internet that it will get direct jellybean instead of ICS, has 14 gb internal memory.

It does not have corning gorilla glass and no custom roms as of now

2. HTC One V

Has 1 gb single core processor, 512 mb ram, 3.7 inch screen and ics, support at XDA for Custom roms

Heard that it lags


----------



## nateandjess07 (Sep 23, 2012)

*Sprint Phones*

Hello all, I am getting ready to upgrade from the HTC EVO Shift 4g in the next couple of months. I am trying to decide between the HTC EVO 4G LTE and the new Galaxy S III. I have narrowed it down to these two since both the Sprint website and the Best Buy website have gotten rid of the HTC EVO 3d (any knowledge as to why would be nice). So my main question would be which phone would be best between the EVO 4G LTE and the GSIII. Thanks


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Kularam (Sep 23, 2012)

riginal said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I want to buy a tablet, I wanted to go for Asus transformer tf300tg but the whole android is not optimized for tablets & its laginess & occasional freezes give me doubts, I hate apple really but should I go for IPAD2 for smoothness, stability & apps?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Android all the way! And with android there are a million and one different devices you can choose from, depending on what exactly you are looking for where as apple is....well apple 

I just needed something relatively inexpensive with a 1024x800 screen for reading ebooks so i dont have to side scroll all the time so i ended up getting an Ainol Flame. Review is here

After that if yout still only considering between the Ipad and the Asus, again think of what you need out of it rather than whats the best. The freezing and what not in the Asus shouldnt be an issue as long as you have warantee so I reckon go for that


----------



## Black_Prince (Sep 23, 2012)

*don't forget for HTC*

Hey buddy I will suggest you to go for Samsung S because I have seen most of the HTC devices having lots of problems and with poor performance and their roughing is also very difficult.  They brick more than Samsung while rooting. So my suggestion will be Samsung.


----------



## mfsr98 (Sep 23, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> Hey everyone, my current phone seems to have something broken (battery doesn't last half a day) so I need to replace it. I see that the GNexus is only 400€ here in Portugal unlocked, which is awesome, but I'm afraid that it gets old and everybody forgets it... 1,2 Ghz is NOT so much (I say this because I see quadcore 1.5 Ghz phones) and maybe Google is planning on releasing a new phone? (I would like to buy a phone with AOSP feeling) So I just wanted to know your opinion or any other good phone for this price (remember that I don't use contracts). I also have a chance of buying an old HTC HD2 for 120$, but I think that IS old (inspite of all that OS choice and large development it will eventually be forgotten).
> What is your opinion on this?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Somebody help please?


----------



## bendirkss (Sep 23, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> Somebody help please?

Click to collapse



I'm in the same boat as you. I went and picked up the s3, I was scared of the skin cause eof how much I loved pure Google on the nexus butni love the s3. Very good decision. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mfsr98 (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes but the S3 is too expensive or I would already buy the One X which is same price


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 23, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> Yes but the S3 is too expensive or I would already buy the One X which is same price

Click to collapse



How about the S2?
It's cheaper and still one of the best phones around 


I'm not buffering. I'm just standing still!


----------



## mfsr98 (Sep 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> How about the S2?
> It's cheaper and still one of the best phones around
> 
> 
> I'm not buffering. I'm just standing still!

Click to collapse



but that's my problem, the S2 will eventually get outdated since the S3 is already here. I was gonna buy a tablet for 400$, but my phone got broken so I need a phone for this price (with no contracts). Phones like the S3 are 600$ locked in Portugal or 750$ unlocked! (actually it's €) and the Gnexus is only 400 € and unlocked so I think it's a great deal because it's not outdated yet! But I don't know disaventages on the Nexus...


----------



## Kousthubha Kumar (Sep 23, 2012)

Hello guys,

I need a suggestion for a good android phone for about 350$ (20k RS.).

Its for a friend of mine, brand name doesnt matter, it basically should meet these :

1) Should have good development in xda, (atleast cm7, cm9/10 would be a added+)

2) Screen size should be as big as possible

3) Processor and RAM is not a big problem since he doesnt multi task much, also less internal memory is not an issue (Processor can be over clocked if there is cm9/10 I guess and battery life is not an issue too)

4) Camera sensor and quality should be good(the more MP the better )

I would appreciate if some suggestions would be given, Im basically looking at xperia series, Xperia Neo L and Sola looks good but want to know more suggestions before finalising.

Thanks for your time

Regards!


----------



## mfsr98 (Sep 23, 2012)

hitme987 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I need a suggestion for a good android phone for about 350$ (20k RS.).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



for those acquires I would suggest the Nexus but camera is not perfect...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 23, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> but that's my problem, the S2 will eventually get outdated since the S3 is already here. I was gonna buy a tablet for 400$, but my phone got broken so I need a phone for this price (with no contracts). Phones like the S3 are 600$ locked in Portugal or 750$ unlocked! (actually it's €) and the Gnexus is only 400 € and unlocked so I think it's a great deal because it's not outdated yet! But I don't know disaventages on the Nexus...

Click to collapse



I personally think that the S2 will still be ok for another 2/3 year's because it's getting the Jellybean update and it's still got amazing support from the developers.
The Nexus is a good choice though. Probably the only downside is that it doesn't have as much development for it, but it's cheap and supported by Google.
Either one of those 2 choices will be good for you I think.


I'm not buffering. I'm just standing still!


----------



## Kousthubha Kumar (Sep 23, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> for those acquires I would suggest the Nexus but camera is not perfect...

Click to collapse



Hmm..Nexus is not sold here in India, any suggestions in xperia series?


----------



## mfsr98 (Sep 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I personally think that the S2 will still be ok for another 2/3 year's because it's getting the Jellybean update and it's still got amazing support from the developers.
> The Nexus is a good choice though. Probably the only downside is that it doesn't have as much development for it, but it's cheap and supported by Google.
> Either one of those 2 choices will be good for you I think.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Neuxs doesn't have development!? I thought it had A LOT of development...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 23, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> Neuxs doesn't have development!? I thought it had A LOT of development...

Click to collapse



Yeah it does but not as much as the S2 or more popular devices. It has still got a fair bit though.


I'm not buffering. I'm just standing still!


----------



## mfsr98 (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh ok. But I think the S2 is ugly 
What would you consider more recent? The S2 or the Nexus? (last question I think )

---------- Post added at 04:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:36 PM ----------




hitme987 said:


> Hmm..Nexus is not sold here in India, any suggestions in xperia series?

Click to collapse



Sorry, I don't like the XPERIA line so I can't help


----------



## bendirkss (Sep 23, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> Oh ok. But I think the S2 is ugly
> What would you consider more recent? The S2 or the Nexus? (last question I think )
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:36 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



You don't get an s2 with an s3 around. 

Sent from my SIII


----------



## mfsr98 (Sep 23, 2012)

bendirkss said:


> You don't get an s2 with an s3 around.
> 
> Sent from my SIII

Click to collapse



Unfortunally I dont have money for an S3, but that's my point, I don't want to get nothing "old"

---------- Post added at 05:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:40 PM ----------

I will go with the nexus... the S2 is still more expensive and I like nexus a lot so...


----------



## racinghammock (Sep 24, 2012)

*Sony Xperia S or HTC One S?*

Hello!

I'm quite new here and I was just wondering about a certain issue regarding the HTC One S.

According to what I found out recently, the Home screen button bug is still unfixed as of today, something that practically renders the phone useless in certain situations. There have been three people today already who encountered this issue and signed that Google spreadsheet from the "Rolling Thunder" Operation.

Now, taking into account that there are several other "possible" problems with the phone, such as the chipping color, bad microphone quality etc. , is it still worth buying? Or even safe to buy?

Talking about problems, the XPS might have a yellow tint, clocks down after high perfomance and has a slightly laggy UI. Also the Update Support isn't that great *cough* ICS upgrade *cough*.

I'm currently debating whether to buy the Sony Xperia S or the HTC One S. I adore the Xperia S screen but I like the smoothness of the HTC Sense UI.


Personally, I'd just browse the internet a lot, use Facebook (other social networks as well), text and/or use WhatsApp and the occasional game, thus gaming isn't really a priority.


Can you help me? :/


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 24, 2012)

racinghammock said:


> I'm currently debating whether to buy the Sony Xperia S or the HTC One S. I adore the Xperia S screen but I like the smoothness of the HTC Sense UI.
> 
> 
> Personally, I'd just browse the internet a lot, use Facebook (other social networks as well), text and/or use WhatsApp and the occasional game, thus gaming isn't really a priority.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi there,
I haven't looked into the HTC One S issues so I can't be too sure, but because there hasn't been major complaints from since it first came out, I'd guess that there was just a bad batch of them.
So if you speak to people who had those problems and you find out from them when they bought their phones, you should be able to tell if you'll be safe to get one or not.

If you can't be sure with the One S however, then the xperia S will more than do the job for you.
Mine used to lag with me quite a bit but I was an extremely heavy user of streaming and high end gaming, but since I've just been using it for general use it runs great.

So Xperia S will be a good option for you if the One S doesn't work very well.


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## racinghammock (Sep 24, 2012)

Hmm, the Home screen thing seems to be quite the major thing. Maybe it's only restricted to European forums though as I've generally only heard complaints about that region (which is sadly where I live). 

If you ever had the chance to look at a HTC One S, would you say the XPS (on ICS) lags more or less with general usage? This is really just nitpicking but things like that do annoy me, especially if I'm spending 400 bucks to buy a new phone.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 24, 2012)

racinghammock said:


> Hmm, the Home screen thing seems to be quite the major thing. Maybe it's only restricted to European forums though as I've generally only heard complaints about that region (which is sadly where I live).
> 
> If you ever had the chance to look at a HTC One S, would you say the XPS (on ICS) lags more or less with general usage? This is really just nitpicking but things like that do annoy me, especially if I'm spending 400 bucks to buy a new phone.

Click to collapse



With general usage, the Xperia S doesn't lag at all with me and it's unrooted and completely stock.


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## MemoryController (Sep 24, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Yeah it does but not as much as the S2 or more popular devices. It has still got a fair bit though.
> 
> 
> I'm not buffering. I'm just standing still!

Click to collapse



Don't get an S2. JB 4.1.1 is probably the last version of android for it and without the proprietary drivers forget about CM11. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 running CM10


----------



## Navrig (Sep 24, 2012)

I am looking for a new Adnroid phone.  My previous Android phone was an HTC Magic.  I currently use a Blackberry but also have a Motorolla WiFi only Xoom.  My requirements are:


Screen smaller than Galaxy SII / SIII
Screen bigger than HTC Magic
As powerful or nearly powerful as the SII / SIII
No need for huge memory
Be able to tether the Xoom for 3G access for the Xoom
Blutetooth or WiFi transfer of files between phone and Xoom
ICS as a minimum OS.

I will go and have a look in the local phone shop but if anyone has suggestions for a starting point then please reply.


----------



## NeoFox69 (Sep 24, 2012)

*HTC One X or Samsung Galaxy SIII?*

Well, this moment the opinions are:

HTC One X -> 1
Samsung Galaxy S3 -> 3

I've searched, and the opinions are different all around.
Some say the One X has better screen and camera, others say not, the One X has major issues...
I've read that S3 has battery issues, and so on...

Still complicated...
Any more opinions here?

Thanks guys... :good:


----------



## racinghammock (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks KidCarter93 

I'll probably go for the XPS then. HTC One S just looks a little bit too dull and there's more pro's on the XPS's side.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 24, 2012)

NeoFox69 said:


> Well, this moment the opinions are:
> 
> HTC One X -> 1
> Samsung Galaxy S3 -> 3
> ...

Click to collapse



The One X does have a better quality screen but the camera is about the same as the S3.

Also, there's no issues regarding battery in the S3 that I know of.
My brother is a heavy user of his and the battery lasts him most of the day easily.


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## NeoFox69 (Sep 24, 2012)

*HTC One X or Samsung Galaxy SIII?*



KidCarter93 said:


> The One X does have a better quality screen but the camera is about the same as the S3.
> 
> Also, there's no issues regarding battery in the S3 that I know of.
> My brother is a heavy user of his and the battery lasts him most of the day easily.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your feedback.
What do you think of the HTC One X?
Do you recommend the S3 all the way?

Thanks Again!


----------



## wofulqwerty (Sep 24, 2012)

*New phone*

My current phone is Samsung galaxy s plus, and i have been really happy with this. Well first steps where bit of laggy, but after getting into world of custom roms everything has been really great. Now Im thinking (surprise) Galaxy s3 or HTC one X. Something else is legit too. Or should i wait for the next new phones?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 24, 2012)

NeoFox69 said:


> Thanks for your feedback.
> What do you think of the HTC One X?
> Do you recommend the S3 all the way?
> 
> Thanks Again!

Click to collapse



The One X is a good phone and was the best until the S3 came around, but yeah I'd recommend the S3.


wofulqwerty said:


> My current phone is Samsung galaxy s plus, and i have been really happy with this. Well first steps where bit of laggy, but after getting into world of custom roms everything has been really great. Now Im thinking (surprise) Galaxy s3 or HTC one X. Something else is legit too. Or should i wait for the next new phones?

Click to collapse



As mentioned above, I'd suggest the S3 because even though the One X is a good phone, it only really beats the S3 with the quality of the screen.

There's no point waiting for newer phones though because I reckon it will be quite a while before today's phones will be classed as rubbish.


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## Pneumo (Sep 24, 2012)

got a titan now
no idea if I'll go larger as a phone,
or take a tablet and go smaller in phone size


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 24, 2012)

Pneumo said:


> got a titan now
> no idea if I'll go larger as a phone,
> or take a tablet and go smaller in phone size

Click to collapse



Well once you decide what you'd like to do, we'd be glad to help you choose what phone to get next 


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## farnell (Sep 24, 2012)

I have a Nexus S, and I like the Nexus line, but I usually root and run an alternative rom. What is the latest and greatest? Should I stick with Samsung?


----------



## NeoFox69 (Sep 25, 2012)

*HTC One X or Samsung Galaxy SIII?*



KidCarter93 said:


> The One X is a good phone and was the best until the S3 came around, but yeah I'd recommend the S3.

Click to collapse



Thanks again for your feedback.
Can I ask if you know if the S3 has any issue with the programs using the SD-Card?
I've read that some prog don't run very well because the phone has already internal memory, and it show some issues using the SD-Card.

Can you confirm this?
Thanks Again!!! 

For now:
Samsung Galaxy S3 -> 4
HTC One X -> 1


----------



## mraiko (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi, its been awhile ever since i visit this forum.
So pardon me for my lack of knowledge of all these geeky tech stuffs.
I'm currently in military service, so i would like to get a decent phone with noncam.
Any recommendations? (I thought of Huawei but taking other options or opinions isn't bad too 

1. Would a 1.2ghz dual core or a 1.4ghz single core would be faster?
(I not a hardcore gamer on my phone, just tweeting, Facebook, browser, whatsapp, youtube, play some game. I rarely use my phone at home, if i ever do so, i'll use wifi instead.) -> this is for 2. and 3. respectively.
2. I know Ram is for multitasking but what does the CPU does? Would having more ram > cpu or cpu > ram?
3. Would you pick having 2gb to 3gb of 4G mobile data plan for a person who uses it like me? (money slightly does matters in term of mobile plan)

Yes, that's pretty much!


----------



## ksaplostra (Sep 25, 2012)

right now i own a sony sola,is giving it away for a motorola xt910 an iprovement,or should i stay with the sola?


----------



## rkoforever90 (Sep 25, 2012)

*xperia s or galaxy nexus*

friends im confused between xperia s and galaxy nexus.i like nexus for pure google experience and first update.but i like xperia for its 
looks,better specs,screen quality,12mp camera.

my priority will be web browsing,listening to music,watching videos and gaming.

also i want to know whether xperia s has decent dev support.

thanks in advance.


----------



## stingfeelgood (Sep 25, 2012)

Getting ready to retire my Droid X.  These are the phones Im looking into:

Galaxy Nexus, S III, Droid Razr M or Razr HD

I have a Nexus 7 Tablet.  I really enjoy the whole Nexus experience and all of the development that surrounds it.  It seems the S III has a big community as well.  

Thoughts?


----------



## Wermut (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm looking for a tablet but am having a hard time with deciding.

I'll primarily be using it for web browsing and streaming internet content onto the TV, so I suppose I'm looking for a wifi-enabled tablet with HDMI out.

So far, my thoughts are between the Acer Iconia Tabs and the Asus Transformers... but I'm also considering the Motorola Xoom and Toshiba Thrive.

I'm not looking for the top of the line, and having massive amounts of internal memory isn't critical - I don't mind a lower capacity to keep the costs under $400. I also love modding my Nexus S with custom roms, so I would like for the tablet to have an active dev community on XDA. 

Thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## `etcH (Sep 25, 2012)

Nexus 7 without a doubt!


----------



## Wermut (Sep 25, 2012)

Yeah, thanks, except that it doesn't have HDMI.


----------



## TheNightHawk223 (Sep 26, 2012)

Navrig said:


> I am looking for a new Adnroid phone.  My previous Android phone was an HTC Magic.  I currently use a Blackberry but also have a Motorolla WiFi only Xoom.  My requirements are:
> 
> 
> Screen smaller than Galaxy SII / SIII
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I can suggest a HTC One S as there wasn't many small screened powerful and well known devices anymore and this one came and filled the gap . It has a S4 (North American/Europe version, Asian version has outdated S3),  fair bit of development going for it (As in all quality not quantity with this phones roms). Apart from this... There really isn't anything I can think of . 

Sent from my HTC One XL using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## fiercepersian13 (Sep 26, 2012)

*Reccomedations??*

Hello All,
I am looking for my first android cell phone(however I am not a n00b ), and I want something cheap(er) that I could buy that will last me until the next nexus comes out, or if I am convinced to hop over to Windows Phone.

Requirements:
>4" screen
AT LEAST 800*480 screen resolution, more would be appreciated 
GSM(T-mobile)
Has a wide user-base and is supported by multiple roms
>5MP Camera 

Thank you so much, and if you have a phone that u are selling that meets my requirements, PM me.


----------



## stingfeelgood (Sep 26, 2012)

Wermut said:


> I'm looking for a tablet but am having a hard time with deciding.
> 
> I'll primarily be using it for web browsing and streaming internet content onto the TV, so I suppose I'm looking for a wifi-enabled tablet with HDMI out.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My fiance's father, ignoring my recommendation to purchase a Galaxy Tab 2 7 or a Nexus 7, bought a Toshiba Excite 16GB. He got it for $319 at a local Best Buy. A steal in my opinion for a 10" tab. Not sure if it was a refurb or a mismark. It looked brand new, box was intact, everything was there. It performs well.  It has HDMI (WIFI is a given) plus it has expandable storage and a standard USB port.  I did notice some backlight bleed and some lag while launching apps.


----------



## fiercepersian13 (Sep 26, 2012)

stingfeelgood said:


> Getting ready to retire my Droid X.  These are the phones Im looking into:
> 
> Galaxy Nexus, S III, Droid Razr M or Razr HD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would recommend waiting for either the Razr HD or Nexus 2, but in the end it comes down to u!


----------



## OvaisAlam (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi,
I am looking for an Android phone with following specs:
1. (at least) 480*800 resolution
2. (at least) 1 GB RAM
3. (at least) 1 GHz Processor
4. Android 4.x supported
5. Had lots of rom to try


I have Xperia S and HTC One X in my mind right now (I don't want to buy tablets or Samsung S series).


----------



## kunalht (Sep 26, 2012)

*which phone should I buy??*

I want to buy a new phone.
sony xperia s OR samsung galaxy s2 ???
Which phone should I buy??
I want phone for gaming...


----------



## gagdude (Sep 26, 2012)

fiercepersian13 said:


> Hello All,
> I am looking for my first android cell phone(however I am not a n00b ), and I want something cheap(er) that I could buy that will last me until the next nexus comes out, or if I am convinced to hop over to Windows Phone.
> 
> Requirements:
> ...

Click to collapse



If its just to hold you off for a while, why not just wait? Only a couple months now...
But otherwise I'd suggest a Galaxy S (1). For tmo it'd be the vibrant or galaxy s 4g. It meets your basic requirements and don't want to spend too much just to buy a new phone in a few months

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## rkoforever90 (Sep 26, 2012)

kunalht said:


> I want to buy a new phone.
> sony xperia s OR samsung galaxy s2 ???
> Which phone should I buy??
> I want phone for gaming...

Click to collapse



galaxy s2 will be better for gaming as it has a more powerful exynos chipset coupled with a mali400 gpu.also since screen resolution is much less than xperia s.it wont put much strain on cpu.


----------



## dodol01 (Sep 26, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> 7 inch tablets seem like an odd size to me. Not really big enough for the things I would use it for to replace a laptop, but too big to replace my phone.

Click to collapse



kalo andromeda 7 ???

---------- Post added at 09:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:07 AM ----------




rkoforever90 said:


> galaxy s2 will be better for gaming as it has a more powerful exynos chipset coupled with a mali400 gpu.also since screen resolution is much less than xperia s.it wont put much strain on cpu.

Click to collapse



what price is it????


----------



## Unleashed1985 (Sep 26, 2012)

dodol01 said:


> kalo andromeda 7 ???
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:07 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You'll have a Samsung Galaxy S2 for a price of € 350,-.
For example:
http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-Smartp...QSWQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1348660425&sr=8-1


----------



## blueneel (Sep 26, 2012)

Which would be the best android phone in 5000 thousand or where which is the best phone i may get in 5000??
Plz suggest i know its very less but then also i have dat much only...


----------



## FreexZx (Sep 26, 2012)

Im looking for a phone that has a great battery life and for texting


----------



## rkoforever90 (Sep 26, 2012)

*Xperia s or galaxy nexus*

friends, im confused between xperia s and galaxy nexus.i like nexus for pure google experience and first update.but i like xperia for its 
looks,better specs,screen quality,12mp camera.

my priority will be web browsing,listening to music,watching videos and gaming.

also i want to know whether xperia s has decent dev support.

thanks in advance.


----------



## droiddork (Sep 26, 2012)

Looking for unlocked gsm physical keyboard phone with 4+" screen and good reception, that will use an Android OS or mod, A7 or better cpu, suggestions?

Sent from my Gingerbread on Dream using xda app-developers app


----------



## TMOTU (Sep 26, 2012)

*My suggestion..*

If u want quality with perfect prize go for SAMSUNG GALAXY NEXUS...its perfect...its screen is bigger than that of s3..jellybean supported and available almost everywhere 

---------- Post added at 11:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 PM ----------




rkoforever90 said:


> friends, im confused between xperia s and galaxy nexus.i like nexus for pure google experience and first update.but i like xperia for its
> looks,better specs,screen quality,12mp camera.
> 
> my priority will be web browsing,listening to music,watching videos and gaming.
> ...

Click to collapse




DEFINITELY go fr nexus...Its best for gaming(with enough battery backup). It is good in looks! And no doubt of surfing its great! samsung is better than sony! 


Hit thanks if helped!


----------



## Vainbender (Sep 26, 2012)

kunalht said:


> I want to buy a new phone.
> sony xperia s OR samsung galaxy s2 ???
> Which phone should I buy??
> I want phone for gaming...

Click to collapse



SGSII.


----------



## Indiie (Sep 26, 2012)

I've decided it's time to start looking for a new phone, but I'm unsure what to buy. I mostly read and surf on it, and it would be nice if it's good for playing videos. A good battery life and camera, preferably >5mpx? Not a too big or clumpy one, want to be able to have it in my pocket. Great if there's big ability to customize it, for example fix it here on xda with custom stuff  (I'm unsure about the system to, would it be good to continue with Android or is a Windows 8 phone any good?)


----------



## Bobby4237 (Sep 26, 2012)

*Galaxy Tab II*



OTAw said:


> My mistake, didn't realize until now I meant the galaxy NOTE 10.1, lol. That seems like a sexy little beast! But the tab 2 doesn't seem too bad for a first time tablet device either.. for the price at least
> 
> ---> Brought to you in part by my T999 / T-Mobile Galaxy SIII

Click to collapse



I bought the Viewsonic Gtab about a year or so ago, made to upgrades with the help of this site, but thinking of getting the Galaxy Tab II. Also I am looking at the Google 10" Tablet, which I see is very inexpensive too! Anyone have the Google Tablet?


----------



## foreverthejester (Sep 26, 2012)

foreverthejester said:


> Short Version: As far as rooting and available roms go which would I be better off with Evo 3D or Photon 4G? Either will be free.
> Long Version:
> I recently have had a bunch of problems with my Evo 4G that was replaced by Asurion. It took 3 times to get one that was better than the rest but still not right.  After a few months of use it too started to act up. A 45 minute phone call later they sent me an Evo 3D to replace my 4G. Out of the box it had the infamous  freeze/reboot syndrome. Yet another 45 minute phone call later I was offered either another Evo 3D or Photon 4G. So from an after market rooting point of view which would I be better off with? I have researched the roms available but still can't decide. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



Looks like they are back ordered on the 3D. So any one have any input on this since I have until next week?


----------



## Hopper8 (Sep 27, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> but that's my problem, the S2 will eventually get outdated since the S3 is already here. I was gonna buy a tablet for 400$, but my phone got broken so I need a phone for this price (with no contracts). Phones like the S3 are 600$ locked in Portugal or 750$ unlocked! (actually it's €) and the Gnexus is only 400 € and unlocked so I think it's a great deal because it's not outdated yet! But I don't know disaventages on the Nexus...

Click to collapse



I was tossing up between the s2 and nexus. I ended up going for the s2 for a couple of reasons... 
1. Camera: 8MP vs 5MP. I use the camera quite a lot so having nice photos was a must. Win: s2
2. My brother has the s2, he receives OTA updates all the time. Since getting mine I've been the same, am running 4.0.4, currently waiting for JB. So only one step behind the nexus. It's kind of like getting it after all the bugs are gone. 3. It was actually cheaper to get an s2 at the time of my purchase a few months ago. 

As far as being outdated? 1.2 GHz, dual core phone with 4.3 inch screen and 8MP camera? Sounds like that'll be good for at least a couple of years =) 

You can see from my signature which one I ended up getting... 

Hope this helps! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Al3xzander (Sep 27, 2012)

been fighting the same question...nexus or S2?...and after i did some research and watching posts in this topic i would also recommend S2. it's just too good for it's price and most carriers have good offers on it now that S3 and other new phones are in the focus.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## bloodfire1004 (Sep 27, 2012)

*Xperia P or Xperia Sola?*

Hello!

I am in the midst of planning on buying my next phone, and I am considering between the Xperia P vs the Xperia Sola. At first, I wanted to buy the Xperia Sola but upon further research, I'm now considering on the Xperia P. Here are some of the main reasons why:

*- Better RAM *; _The Sola only has 512MB RAM, and I am concerned that upon upgrade to ICS (which is yet to come), it might lag ... the Xperia P (which is already upgraded to ICS) seems to handle it smoothly, and along with the better RAM, it might be more future-proof with regards to updates_

*- Front Facing camera ;* _Although I'm not sure when I might need a FF-camera (I've been long enough without one), I think it is better to be prepared rather than to regret or think about what-if situations when the time comes_

*- Better display* ; _Actually, I'm not too overly concerned about this, but the highlight feature of the P (White Magic)  compared to Sola (Floating Touch) seems to be more practical. Floating Touch seems cool at first but upon further thinking, I quite question its practicality (since I usually just touch immediately)_

*- Better camera *; _Again, not too concerned with this but it is a welcome addition, especially since the P has Exmor sensor going for it._

*- HDMI* ; _Another welcome feature_

*- Aluminum Body* ; _With regards to the build, this is another good thing about the P I noticed, since it feels more solid to the touch while the Sola feels plasticky and somewhat like a toy._

BUT, here are some reasons why I am still holding back on buying the Xperia P outright.

- Bigger screen = Harder to reach ; _I'm not sure if it is just me, but I find the Sola to be a perfect fit and reach for my hand, which maybe because its dimensions are pretty similar to my old phone. So I am wondering, how do Xperia P users find on using the Xperia P? Is it hard to reach the top notification bar or bottom capacitive keys? How do you find typing? Or is it just a matter of getting used to it?_

- Necessity of FF-camera ; _Again, is it really better to have a FF-camera than none? What are the odds you are going to use it?_

- More expensive ; _Not too much of an issue, but I want the "Best" bang-for-buck phone between the two. I'm seeing this more of as an investment so price is not too much of an issue._

Can you help me choose between the two, and if possible, can you provide your experience (if ever) if you ever had or have to choose between the two cameras?

Thank you very much!


----------



## -CMX (Sep 27, 2012)

bloodfire1004 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am in the midst of planning on buying my next phone, and I am considering between the Xperia P vs the Xperia Sola. At first, I wanted to buy the Xperia Sola but upon further research, I'm now considering on the Xperia P. Here are some of the main reasons why:
> ......
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi there, I have never come across an xperia sola so not sure about its general size compared to the P but I can say that if you think the P is a little too big don't let it come down all to size. I have VERY small hands and when I first got my nexus s the size was a shock to me... now I wouldn't go for anything smaller. IMO 4 inches is a wonderful size .

As far as the camera goes I think you should go for the better camera if you are someone who doesn't upgrade too often. What is the camera on your phone now? Would getting the sola be a camera upgrade?

I really love the cameras on Sony and SE devices having experience with the original arc, neo (8MP) and xperia s (12MP) Haven't used a recent sony device with 5MP.

My thoughts are to go for the P, since you did say a FF would be nice for the future and you don't want to miss out. So why not get the slightly bigger screen, better camera?

Of course it comes down to what you want to pay in the end. The sola might be perfect for you but as a picky android user who now has a cracked screen on her nexus s and won't upgrade because she cannot find a device that fulfills all wants and needs in her price range yet.... I recommend getting the best specs in your price range even in if you aren't sure you will need it... no point regretting it in the future. 

Hope I could help a little bit. Go try the phones if you know a store near you that has demo models and always check the development forums for each device.

Sent from my Nexus S i9020T using xda app-developers app


----------



## bloodfire1004 (Sep 27, 2012)

*Thanks!!!*



-CMX said:


> Hi there, I have never come across an xperia sola so not sure about its general size compared to the P but I can say that if you think the P is a little too big don't let it come down all to size. I have VERY small hands and when I first got my nexus s the size was a shock to me... now I wouldn't go for anything smaller. IMO 4 inches is a wonderful size .
> 
> As far as the camera goes I think you should go for the better camera if you are someone who doesn't upgrade too often. What is the camera on your phone now? Would getting the sola be a camera upgrade?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi there! Thank you very much for your reply! I found that it was VERY helpful, and you are right, it might be better to invest than to regret it later (that's what happened to me when I bought my P&S). I also liked to hear your personal experience regarding big-screen size. Perhaps I am just a little outdated after all (my current old phone is Nokia XpressMusic 5130  ), which is very basic camera (but has good sounds) and only 2MP camera.

Again, thanks for the wonderful insight! I'm now a bit sure of getting the Xperia P!


----------



## AFLASH77 (Sep 27, 2012)

I wanna buy a phone with: 
Less than 15k(200-260 USD)
4.3" + Screen
1GB Ram(512 mb will also do)
1Ghz+ Dual core 
5-8 MP camera
Secondary cam( VGA+)
Should look good(Not cheap plastic type ￼ )



I dont think the brands like Samsung,Htc,Lg etc. would have phones in that price bracket .
I am from India,if it helps.


Sent from my LG-P500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hopper8 (Sep 27, 2012)

AFLASH77 said:


> I wanna buy a phone with:
> Less than 15k(200-260 USD)
> 4.3" + Screen
> 1GB Ram(512 mb will also do)
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi
You've got a pretty hard task to find a phone that is all if those things. Have you looked at the Sony xperia u? It meets all of your criteria except screen size (same resolution screen as galaxy s2, but 3.5 inches. Will look fantastic!) Here is the link to specifications etc: 
http://m.gsmarena.com/sony_xperia_u-4437.php

It's also pretty cheap, here's a link selling it for 209 AUD, which is under 220 USD. 
http://www.mobicity.com.au/sony-xperia-u.html

If a slightly smaller screen but still with nice resolution is something you can cope with, check it out! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

If I helped, please hit thanks!


----------



## Psych0-Smil3s (Sep 27, 2012)

I am looking to buy a tablet preferrably android.  I've been comparing android tabs and ipads from what i gather apple isn't the greatest in the tablet world.  That's fine by me considering the prices, I'm basically looking for a general consensus.  Which tablet in your opinion would you consider to be the "best android tablet"?

Big touch screen, great video quality and viewability, netflix, SD Card Reader, forward and rear facing cameras, USB 2.0 & Bluetooth are must haves.

I'm quite fond of the specs for the: 

Asus Transformer Tablet 32 gig mem.

&

Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 with 16 gig mem.


Sent from my M860 using xda premium


----------



## gdourado (Sep 27, 2012)

Psych0-Smil3s said:


> I am looking to buy a tablet preferrably android.  I've been comparing android tabs and ipads from what i gather apple isn't the greatest in the tablet world.  That's fine by me considering the prices, I'm basically looking for a general consensus.  Which tablet in your opinion would you consider to be the "best android tablet"?
> 
> Big touch screen, great video quality and viewability, netflix, SD Card Reader, forward and rear facing cameras, USB 2.0 & Bluetooth are must haves.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The best at the moment is the Asus TF700.
If you prefer 7 inch, the nexus 7.

Cheers

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## rkoforever90 (Sep 27, 2012)

TMOTU said:


> If u want quality with perfect prize go for SAMSUNG GALAXY NEXUS...its perfect...its screen is bigger than that of s3..jellybean supported and available almost everywhere
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




well i heard that battery backup of nexus is terrible.also isnt andreno 220on xperia s much more powerful than sgx540 on nexus.

---------- Post added at 09:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 PM ----------




AFLASH77 said:


> I wanna buy a phone with:
> Less than 15k(200-260 USD)
> 4.3" + Screen
> 1GB Ram(512 mb will also do)
> ...

Click to collapse




checkout karbonn A24


----------



## AFLASH77 (Sep 27, 2012)

rkoforever90 said:


> well i heard that battery backup of nexus is terrible.also isnt andreno 220on xperia s much more powerful than sgx540 on nexus.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It hasn't been released yet.

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 06:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 PM ----------




Hopper8 said:


> Hi
> You've got a pretty hard task to find a phone that is all if those things. Have you looked at the Sony xperia u? It meets all of your criteria except screen size (same resolution screen as galaxy s2, but 3.5 inches. Will look fantastic!) Here is the link to specifications etc:
> 
> It's also pretty cheap, here's a link selling it for 209 AUD, which is under 220 USD.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks 
There are some brands launching phones which fit my requirements but idk when they are going to launch 
Some of them are-
Micromax A90 dual core
Karbonn A24
Spice mi500
Blu Vivo 4.3

Theres a Chinese phone Xiaomi Mi 2,its under 350 usd.It's specs somewhat  match that of SIII .

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Psych0-Smil3s (Sep 27, 2012)

gdourado said:


> The best at the moment is the Asus TF700.
> If you prefer 7 inch, the nexus 7.
> 
> Cheers
> ...

Click to collapse



I just checked the specs on the TF700 its pretty much exactly what i want though the keyboard dock is flimsy and bunched up tightly with shallow keys.  None the less its what I'm looking for I'm still open to any suggestions from forum members.  The ipad 3 with a wifi + cellular data plan isn't much more in price than the TF700.  Considering the ipad doesn't lag in certain respects I'm still looking around but the TF700 is amongst one of my top faves. Thanks for this suggestion!

Sent from my M860 using xda premium


----------



## mfsr98 (Sep 27, 2012)

Need opinion again, I found some phones that are better for me. The phones are:
-HTC One S
-Sony Xperia Sola
-Samsung Galaxy S plus, is this phone old? Cause I'm, not sure.
I know here the best is the HTC One S, but I really care about the price right now...
I wanted to know your opinion guys...


----------



## SchusterIX (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello all! I hope this is the correct place to ask this; forgive me if it is not. 

I have searched both this site and google but cannot find an answer to my question, so here it goes: I plan to buy the Note 2 once it is released here in the states. I am currently with AT&T with a grandfathered unlimited data plan. I have been considering moving to T-mobile for their "true" unlimited 4G ( i know it's hpsa 42 ) and the Wifi calling. My question is, would the AT&T note have more active development for roms and the like over T-Mobile? I know there are some hardware differences due to the carriers bands, but I am unclear in this situation, how much it could matter towards development. 

Thank you for any replies.


----------



## Slomo5793 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hey guys. Here's my current situation, I have an iPod and LG G2X (on an ics rom)
I can do 1 of 2 things
1. Sell my iPod, add some money and buy a nexus 7
Or
2. Sell my iPod and phone, add in some money and get a phone for like $350
I considered an htc one x, bu that has no replaceable battery and no sd slot. What are the best alternatives to a one x in that price range?
(I'd buy w/o contract and wouldn't mind used)

So any suggestions for choosing 1or 2?

Thanks


----------



## Organized_Chaos (Sep 28, 2012)

*Looking for a tablet*

I'm looking for a tablet that is at least 8inches or bigger. I want something with a lot of dev support (Large custom rom selection) and needs to have an SD card slot. I'm thinking about a Transformer TF101 but I'm not really sure if anything better is available yet. I don't have a lot of free time to research things like this and there a TON of tablets on the market right now. 

I would prefer something that's not a Chinese knockoff (nothing against Chinese products, mind you.. just not what I want). I would like something with at least a 1.6Ghz processor or a dual core 1GHz processor. I will be buying a used product and will not be able to spend more than $200.


----------



## tiannechu (Sep 28, 2012)

*Cheap second hand Android phone with "satellite and location" setting*

Hi all, 

I am going to start my FYP. I want to develop a desktop based application to know from where the pictures were taken from. However, I don't have an Android device. I hope to get a cheap second hand Android phone which can turn on the "satellite and location" setting so to test the program. Do you guys have any suggestion for me? 

Thank you!


----------



## Hopper8 (Sep 28, 2012)

tiannechu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am going to start my FYP. I want to develop a desktop based application to know from where the pictures were taken from. However, I don't have an Android device. I hope to get a cheap second hand Android phone which can turn on the "satellite and location" setting so to test the program. Do you guys have any suggestion for me?
> 
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



Basically any Android device running android 2.2 or greater will service this need for you. Especially if you are buying second hand, ask to quickly try the device and double check that this setting will operate as you expect. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda developers app

If I helped, please hit thanks!


----------



## kunalht (Sep 28, 2012)

*Need a phone under $150.....*

I want to buy a phone for wifi hotspot & rooting under $150.
Which will be best??
Should I buy a new one Or buy second hand phone in this budget??
How is the galaxy ace???
& where can I buy used phone??


----------



## Bwarner479 (Sep 28, 2012)

rkoforever90 said:


> well i heard that battery backup of nexus is terrible.also isnt andreno 220on xperia s much more powerful than sgx540 on nexus.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pretty sure the gnex has a smaller screen than the s3 but if you're into customization and modding the nexus is king!  You just can't beat the development community of the galaxy nexus right now. Plus its only $99 now on contract or $349 for the carrier unlocked gsm version. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mfsr98 (Sep 28, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> Need opinion again, I found some phones that are better for me. The phones are:
> -HTC One S
> -Sony Xperia Sola
> -Samsung Galaxy S plus, is this phone old? Cause I'm, not sure.
> ...

Click to collapse



some opinions here?


----------



## Bwarner479 (Sep 28, 2012)

One S is the best out of the given phones IMHO

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Weioo (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm looking for a good, fluid TTS app. Any advice between EVA and AVX? has anybody found a good comparison between the two?

Thanks!


----------



## Nexu$ (Sep 28, 2012)

I need a rugged phone which can sport Cyanogenmod 9 or 10. Thank you


----------



## mfsr98 (Sep 28, 2012)

Nexu$ said:


> I need a rugged phone which can sport Cyanogenmod 9 or 10. Thank you

Click to collapse



follow your signature ^^


----------



## hlamoudni (Sep 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This thread is a continuation of this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sIII


----------



## kunalht (Sep 28, 2012)

*need a used phone under $150*

I want to buy a phone for wifi hotspot & rooting under $150.
Which will be best??
Should I buy a new one Or buy second hand phone in this budget??
How is the galaxy ace???
& where can I buy used phone??


----------



## wceoscar (Sep 28, 2012)

*Int. One x or att versión? Or should I settle for a Gnex or GS2?*

[Q] Should I buy a used International HTC One X or should I settle for a Gnex or S2?
Hello guys so lately I've been roaming around and thinking about what phone to get... And came across this deal, there is a guy who waves 3 One X, 2 are from ATT and one International 32gb Unlocked/Rooted (Tegra 3 Phone) in excellent shape for $350, the part that has me stopped from jumping in this deal is the massive amount of defective units regarding to Wifi/Bluetooth signal loose because of a faulty antenna. When I go inside the general HTC One X forum it's insane by all the defective phones, being the phone international I wont have a warranty and will be out $350 if this issue is suffered later on by the phone which may happen since I keep them for a year or so.

Another option is getting the ATT version but the fallback on that is that the development is very weak for it due to the patched root access.

Should I risk it and jump on this phone or the att version or should I play it safe and get a Gnex or Galaxy S2 which seem to be having way lesser issues and could be said that are reliable at the expense of performance?

What would you do?

Oscar.


----------



## batna.antab (Sep 29, 2012)

wceoscar said:


> [Q] Should I buy a used International HTC One X or should I settle for a Gnex or S2?
> Hello guys so lately I've been roaming around and thinking about what phone to get... And came across this deal, there is a guy who waves 3 One X, 2 are from ATT and one International 32gb Unlocked/Rooted (Tegra 3 Phone) in excellent shape for $350, the part that has me stopped from jumping in this deal is the massive amount of defective units regarding to Wifi/Bluetooth signal loose because of a faulty antenna. When I go inside the general HTC One X forum it's insane by all the defective phones, being the phone international I wont have a warranty and will be out $350 if this issue is suffered later on by the phone which may happen since I keep them for a year or so.
> 
> Another option is getting the ATT version but the fallback on that is that the development is very weak for it due to the patched root access.
> ...

Click to collapse



I would say the one x as I have one, 350 dollar is a great price! The WiFi should be disappeared after the SH24 , or even if you have you can still use the warranty(they repaired mine even if it was rooted and boot-loader unlocked) as it is a hw problem...
Imho the one x has overall much better specs then the other 2 phone...

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mark930 (Sep 29, 2012)

Thinking about getting a tablet should i go with Asus Infinity or a Samsung Note 10.1?


----------



## lreyes (Sep 29, 2012)

Navrig said:


> I am looking for a new Adnroid phone.  My previous Android phone was an HTC Magic.  I currently use a Blackberry but also have a Motorolla WiFi only Xoom.  My requirements are:
> 
> 
> Screen smaller than Galaxy SII / SIII
> ...

Click to collapse



HTC oneX

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## sp4wned (Sep 29, 2012)

*Phone*

Wich is better? zte v970 o lenove 700i


----------



## Brute.Force (Sep 29, 2012)

Please recommend me a phone from one of the following which supports stable custom roms and no app restiction because of resolution. I currently have htc wildfire but the only stable gingerbread rom i found is official cm7 and there is only one ics rom which is unofficial and not completely stable. Kindly tell me which one should i buy. Also does any of the follwing support stable ics or jb.

1. Htc explorer
2. Samsung Galaxy Y
3. Samsung galaxy pocket
4. Huawei ideos
5. HTC wildfire S
6. Huawei ascend Y200

Sorry if its a silly question but actually i m new to android.
Thanks is advance


----------



## Slomo5793 (Sep 29, 2012)

Sorry for reposting, but I don't think any one noticed my post before 

Hey guys. Here's my current situation, I have an iPod and LG G2X (on an ics rom)
I can do 1 of 2 things
1. Sell my iPod, add some money and buy a nexus 7
Or
2. Sell my iPod and phone, add in some money and get a phone for like $350
I considered an htc one x, but that has no replaceable battery and no sd slot. What are the best alternatives to a one x in that price range?
(I'd buy w/o contract and wouldn't mind used and I'd prefer something a little cheaper)

So any suggestions for choosing 1or 2?

Thanks


----------



## gagdude (Sep 29, 2012)

Slomo5793 said:


> Sorry for reposting, but I don't think any one noticed my post before
> 
> Hey guys. Here's my current situation, I have an iPod and LG G2X (on an ics rom)
> I can do 1 of 2 things
> ...

Click to collapse



This depends on if you want a new phone OR a new tablet...
If you choose option 2, a phone comparable to the One X at that price (on eBay) is the Atrix HD. GS3 is more expensive and others are not so fast.

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## MrJazzbo (Sep 29, 2012)

*Switching to VRZN in a few months, pros & cons of Galaxy line vs. Nexus line?*

Switching over from Sprint to Verizon in a few months, and I was wondering what advantages/disadvantages the Galaxy and Nexus lines of phones have in comparison to each other on Verizon's service, as in a few months i will be on the hunt for a new smartphone. Can some of you nice folks list off some of said advantages/disadvantages from experience?


----------



## mfsr98 (Sep 29, 2012)

guys, if I buy the Galaxy S plus would it be an considerable old phone?

---------- Post added at 02:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 PM ----------




MrJazzbo said:


> Switching over from Sprint to Verizon in a few months, and I was wondering what advantages/disadvantages the Galaxy and Nexus lines of phones have in comparison to each other on Verizon's service, as in a few months i will be on the hunt for a new smartphone. Can some of you nice folks list off some of said advantages/disadvantages from experience?

Click to collapse



maybe you should wait for the nexus 2, but here you go:

Advantages:
- AOSP Android experience;
-Good development on XDA;
-Awesome big screen;
-Always the first to get Android updates (of course 'till it gets outdated)
-processor is not bad ;

Disaventeges:
-Low camera (looks like the nexus 2 will also have a weak cam);
-I think no SD card, but *not* sure;


And I think that's it.


----------



## Nexu$ (Sep 29, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> follow your signature ^^

Click to collapse



Motorola Defy+ may be the only one that fits, is it a good phone? Anything better rugged that comes to mind?


----------



## mfsr98 (Sep 29, 2012)

Nexu$ said:


> Motorola Defy+ may be the only one that fits, is it a good phone? Anything better rugged that comes to mind?

Click to collapse



there are a lot of phones that support cm9 and cm10. I will do a list;
-Samsung Galaxy S (not sure if cm10 but this phone doesnt matter), S2, S3;
-Nexus devices;
-HTC One X (maybe one V and S too);
-the defy + doesnt (at least officially);
know what, just go here: http://www.cyanogenmod.com/devices


----------



## jdog2115 (Sep 29, 2012)

Probably has been asked before but:

Google Nexus 7 or
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 or
Kindle Fire HD?
Thanks!


----------



## mfsr98 (Sep 29, 2012)

jdog2115 said:


> Probably has been asked before but:
> 
> Google Nexus 7 or
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 or
> ...

Click to collapse



nexus 7 on my opinion.
also in my opinion, kindle tabs suck

---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 PM ----------

would a Galaxy S plus be considered an old phone?


----------



## inconceeeivable (Sep 30, 2012)

Still struggling to find a phone...

Here's my situation:
Just sold a Gnex. Really liked it.
I've tried a Galaxy Note (international) and an HTC One X. Have returned both (due to problems with each).

My budget is around $500-550 tops. I'd buy the next Nexus if it came out tomorrow. Don't really like the design of the GS3. (Or by extension the Note 2.)

I'm really considering going back to the Note 1, but I'm concerned with its performance (lag, etc.). Plus, it's still a bit pricey considering it's a year old. (I know there's a lot of hype about the Note 2, but it's just too expensive right now...I have both practical and psychological barriers preventing me from spending $750 on a phone.)

I'm almost considering just buying another Nexus to use for the next few months (then use as a backup/work phone once the new Nexus comes out). I could go with a Note 1 for this same purpose though.


Any other options I'm not thinking about here? I'm really needing to do something soon. I'm using an iPhone 3GS right now...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## King [email protected] (Sep 30, 2012)

* Hi Guys.,
1. I Thought Of Buying An Android Phone Can You Suggest Me A Good Phone Below 6000 Rupees And Company Provider May Be Indian Also...[ Eg Micromax ] 
2. What Is Custom Rom..??​*​


----------



## inconceeeivable (Sep 30, 2012)

inconceeeivable said:


> Still struggling to find a phone...
> 
> Here's my situation:
> Just sold a Gnex. Really liked it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Is bumping unacceptable in this thread? I've been unlucky enough to post at the bottom of a page twice in a row now...


----------



## G3Neration (Sep 30, 2012)

Looking to buy my first smartphone ever, so I'm gonna start small and work up to better phones.
Having a bit of trouble deciding right now, so I need a smartphone around 200$ canadian that is good for listening to music, watching videos and browsing the internet. With good ROM support too.


----------



## Psych0-Smil3s (Sep 30, 2012)

Psych0-Smil3s said:
			
		

> I am looking to buy a tablet preferrably android.  I've been comparing android tabs and ipads from what i gather apple isn't the greatest in the tablet world.  That's fine by me considering the prices, I'm basically looking for a general consensus.  Which tablet in your opinion would you consider to be the "best android tablet"?
> 
> Big touch screen, great video quality and viewability, netflix, SD Card Reader, forward and rear facing cameras, USB 2.0 & Bluetooth are must haves.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Still looking for any suggestions if you would please and thank you.

---------- Post added at 01:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:05 AM ----------




			
				inconceeeivable said:
			
		

> Is bumping unacceptable in this thread? I've been unlucky enough to post at the bottom of a page twice in a row now...

Click to collapse



I'm hoping given the amount of responses to this thread admin will understand this... i hope... i have only received one response to my question 4 pages back.  Still hopes someone can point me in a general direction.


----------



## Jamal Ahmed (Sep 30, 2012)

i own a galaxy note right now.
i want to switch to galaxy nexus because of the lack of resources for galaxy note provided by samsung and hence the poor jb cm10s and aokps (nemory leak). the jb is veing delayed too.
my bro has an s3 and i saw jb on it, but wasnt really impressed woth touchwiz jb (dont really like touchwiz) but both s3 and note cm10 are said to have some permanent issues because samsung doesnt let out source code properly (for exynos devices)...
so i really wanted to move to galaxy nexus.
but ive heard that a new nexus will be releasing by the end of this year? is it true? should i wait for it then?

note: i really like the nexus device alot.

thanks in advance


----------



## dqrules11 (Sep 30, 2012)

*Which GSM Phone Should I Get?*

Hello, I'm looking for an AT&T smartphone or unlocked GSM phone.  I want something with a minimum 3.7 inch display and a processor that is faster than 1 GHz.  A physical QWERTY keyboard would be nice but is no where near mandatory.  I would like to keep it under $200 for a used device in great condition.  Please respond , Thanks


----------



## jdog2115 (Sep 30, 2012)

HTC One X or Samsung Galaxy S3

Sent from my HTC ReZound rocking Nils business sense 3.6


----------



## mfsr98 (Sep 30, 2012)

Looks like the samsung galaxy SII plus and Samsung Galaxy SIII Mini are coming out soon.
Just wanted to leave this here


----------



## utsmaster18 (Sep 30, 2012)

G3Neration said:


> Looking to buy my first smartphone ever, so I'm gonna start small and work up to better phones.
> Having a bit of trouble deciding right now, so I need a smartphone around 200$ canadian that is good for listening to music, watching videos and browsing the internet. With good ROM support too.

Click to collapse



I would suggest getting the sgs I9000. Amazing developer support, I'm running jelly bean, good specs to run most HD games, and you could easily find it for less than $200 on kjiji. I would recommend it as a starter phone especially if your not looking to spend too much.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ryan62383 (Oct 1, 2012)

*Great Thread*

Thx for all the post its great information and helps me make a informed decision about getting a new device.


----------



## Hopper8 (Oct 1, 2012)

Navrig said:


> I am looking for a new Adnroid phone.  My previous Android phone was an HTC Magic.  I currently use a Blackberry but also have a Motorolla WiFi only Xoom.  My requirements are:
> 
> 
> Screen smaller than Galaxy SII / SIII
> ...

Click to collapse



Have a look at the HTC one S. The screen is 4.3 inches, smaller than the SIII but equal to the SII. It meets all your other requirements perfectly. 






lreyes said:


> HTC oneX
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



The One X has quite a large screen, 4.7 inches. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda developers app

If I helped, please hit thanks!


----------



## pric3 (Oct 1, 2012)

im looking to upgrade my phone as it really old (HTC legend) 
im looking for a fone with
- fast processer
-atleast 768mb ram
-screen isnt all that big but still good resolution
-expandable memory
most important at a resonable price  im looking towards the one x or one s but one x is out of my price range and one s dosent have expandable memory or even possible the htc sensation xe but heard the xe is not worth it

cheers


----------



## fightfight (Oct 1, 2012)

My previous phone flex broke (Xperia x10 mini pro). This was the 2nd time it broke and instead of fixing it I rather buy a new phone. My budget is around RM800 (USD 250?). I want an android phone if possible or I might just get an iPod 4th generation. I use it mainly for music entertainment. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## rkoforever90 (Oct 1, 2012)

Bwarner479 said:


> Pretty sure the gnex has a smaller screen than the s3 but if you're into customization and modding the nexus is king!  You just can't beat the development community of the galaxy nexus right now. Plus its only $99 now on contract or $349 for the carrier unlocked gsm version.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



my option is between xperia s and galaxy nexus.im not intrested in s3 .more than modding i care about web browsing,gaming ,taking pics etc.


----------



## nGet (Oct 1, 2012)

*Best Android phone available (while in China)?*

Hi all, great site, thanks for fielding my question.

I am currently living and working in mainland China and I need a new phone. My options are limited here so I would like to ask the forum which of the ones I am able to buy would be the best.

So far I am able to find these Android phones:

Galaxy S3 i9300
Sony LT28i (Asian Ion model)
LG Optimus 4x HD
HTC One X

The S3 and the One X are pretty damned expensive here so they would have to be pretty damned good phones. 

My only real requirements are that the phone must be able to go up to Jelly Bean, has a good camera and a good configurable flavor of ICS/JB.

Thanks all!


----------



## BHARDIK (Oct 1, 2012)

I need an smartphone with minimum android 4.0 + minimum 512 mb ram for playing games with dual core + minimum 4.0 or 4.5 screen

my budget is 13000inr means 220$ , also the set is avail. In india , cuz m indian.  So which one is best


----------



## mkel77 (Oct 1, 2012)

Sony of course.......Arc S if you don't want spend a lot of money!


----------



## fightfight (Oct 1, 2012)

mkel77 said:


> Sony of course.......Arc S if you don't want spend a lot of money!

Click to collapse



Huawei ascend P1 beats sony arc S specs by far. And they are the same price.


----------



## gdourado (Oct 1, 2012)

fightfight said:


> Huawei ascend P1 beats sony arc S specs by far. And they are the same price.

Click to collapse



In the world of 10 inch tablets, is the more expensive Asus TF700 worth it over the Acer A700?

Cheers!


----------



## mfsr98 (Oct 1, 2012)

I think yes because asus is good on updates and also better hardware and development here.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Scath (Oct 2, 2012)

***DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

*Already used GSMArena's phone finder to look at phones using the 1700mhz frequency band. Worked really well but it may not have every possible option. 
http://www.box.com/shared/ar03fzz0l7tlw23pmxpt < This is the image of the list it came up with for my results.
------------------
Ones I liked the most: Galaxy Nexus i9250, One S, Sensation 4G, Huawei Ascend P1, Sony Xperia Ion HSPA+, Sony Xperia TX, Galaxy SII Skyrocket.

http://awesomescreenshot.com/001htbpc9 < Comparison of Many Phones
One S vs Nexus vs S2
http://awesomescreenshot.com/05ahtbvb5
--------------------
For the money, the One S and the Galaxy Nexus have both some of the best ratings found anywhere in the world.
http://geekaphone.com/compare/HTC-One-S-vs-Samsung-GALAXY-Nexus

Here's a list of the supposed "best" http://smartphones.findthebest.com/
=============
Daily I work with graphics, website design, video edit/production, audio edit/production, marketing, social, customer support (internationally via email, Skype, Viber, Phone.), multi tasking in general.

Don't care about battery life I can extend it.

I am on T-Mobile so 3G and up meaning 1700mhz band is required if ATT or other unlocked.

Here's what I need:
4"+ screen
HD resolution over 250ppi
Good Camera
Lots memory 
Super Fast
Excellent memory

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 4g using xda premium*


----------



## djgabi (Oct 2, 2012)

*help?*

Now i have a Blade, thinking about moving on, i need something that has as big community as this ZTE. CM10 official/unofficial(if everything major stuff works) whatever. The price range is ~200$ At providers there's nothing good phone (Tipo, S6500, OT-995, G300), so i guess i choose from used phones. Any suggestions? I9000 with guarantee? It has CM10, but it's a bit too old, and no flashlight, and that housing.. The P970 is popular recently @ CM team, but it's LG (i don't like them too much)... SE neo/arc? And yeah, are these phones (with 512MB RAM) even usable with JB???


----------



## SlegiarDryke (Oct 2, 2012)

*trying to decide on a tablet and a phone*

I'm currently using a Droid3 rooted stock rom, and a Toshiba Thrive 10" rooted CWM recovery on dalepl's cleaned up ICS rom.

On the tablet side, I'm looking at a ASUS transformer infinity for the unlockable bootloader and extended battery life with the dock.

On the phone side though I'm at a bit of a loss. our plan is on Verizon because its the only carrier currently whose signal reaches where we live. but having had time to play with an unlocked bootloader device ala the thrive, I'm sick of the locked down aspect of my Droid 3. is the Gnexus my only choice for a unlocked bootloader phone on VZW, or can someone suggest a better device that's unlockable?

EDIT: forgot to say. the reason i want to get a new tablet is because of the severe delays Toshiba has had with updating android versions on the thrive, having barely just gotten ICS. the same factor applies to the phone. ticked off at the refusal for ICS and above, and dropped support in general for the DROID3


----------



## DJChameleon (Oct 2, 2012)

***DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

I have two T-Mobile smart phone SIMs in two android devices. The second phone is rarely used as a phone and I don't have a tablet yet. I would really like to find a good 7" tablet that can also make cellular calls exactly like a phone. That means not using any voip option. I realize I could use my backup phone as a hot spot and use a WiFi tablet but I want to merge the functionality. I also expect this may require a custom ROM which is no problem. I looked into the LG G-Slate but it looks like the phone functionality is at best buggy. Is there a better solution?

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## thekidgio (Oct 3, 2012)

I would suggest to anyone get the Huawei Mercury for Cricket.  It is so underrated and has a 1.4ghz processor, 8.0 megapixel camera, led flash.  It has alot of great features, the only drawback is that we dont have much dev support for custom roms but its a great phone and im sure we will have dev support soon


----------



## Cookoospite (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi guys, just been redirected, sorry just didn't see this was here. In my defense I was using my sg2 which is close to dying so I am looking for a device to replace it. I don't want another samsung as me and kies don't get on and rooting was just a disaster for me! I don't want to compromise on speed, apart from the dodgy update process I have been spoilt by my sg2. I don't care about it being the latest handset provided it performs. I was looking at the htc one s but have read a few posts about a home screen fault?

The one x is a bit too big for my liking. Suggestions please? My budget is around £200. I would prefer the android OS.

Thanks.


----------



## aag1 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi folks,

Moderator decided that this doesn't warrant a separate topic, so, asking here.

Looking for a cheap(er) Android 4.0 phone to run on AT&T network in the US (clarification -- I want it to *run* on AT&T, but buy an unlocked, possibly off-brand Chines phone someplace else), with occasional use in Europe. Which one of the Chinese clone phones has a better reputation/compatibility/service? The basic requirements:
- Android 4.0+
- unlocked
- within $150-$250 price range
- 4.3"-5" screen
- SD card support (ideally, up to 64GB)
- decent battery life (or, at least, not much worse than of the mainstream phones)
- ideally, 1GB of RAM
- ideally, custom ROM being available

Also, the question is where to buy? I came across antelife, are they decent/reliable?

So far I've looked at:
- Hero 9300+ MTK6577
- Star i9220 MTK6575
- Zopo ZP300 MTK6575
- Freelander i10 MTK6577
- ThL W1 MTK6575

Is there any preference in this set? Anything else I should consider?


----------



## DJ1994 (Oct 4, 2012)

*Verizon*

I am switching from Sprint to Verizon as that is what my family wants to do. I currently have an HTC Evo 4G LTE where I get a yearly upgrade so picking a bad phone isn't a big deal. But now I will not have yearly upgrades and I need to get a new phone. What should I do what phone should I get? Can I move my Evo over and get a better phone when the DIncX comes out or should I get the Note 2 or the S3 I will have to actually keep this phone for two years so I need to make a good choice. I have experience with rooting and ROMing but I would probably prefer not to as I just started college and I don't want that eating up too much time. I'm sorry if this is not posted in the right place I had no idea where to put it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Superdod (Oct 4, 2012)

Hey!

Should I get the Sony Ericcson Xperia Arc S or the Sony Xperia U? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## GameEs (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm kinda lost, because I can't choose what phone to buy. I've had an iPhone and then Lumia 710 and now I decided to get back to Android. 

So my choices are - *Samsung Galaxy S, HTC Desire HD, HTC Desire S or HUAWEI G300*. So I'm in this price range. I'd be very thankful if you could tell me which one of those three is the best. I'd like it to be smooth running. I don't like slow scrolling.. so I like the device to be powerfull. I also want ICS, which all of them thanks to the comunity has. If you know about some other phone in this price range which would be better then tell me, thanks a lot


----------



## franciszhi (Oct 4, 2012)

just wait Lumia 920


----------



## Charlie.igg (Oct 4, 2012)

*Optimus l7?*

Should I buy an optimus l7?
the real question here would be, Optimus l7:

"I like customizing my phone a lot" to "I don't have much money" to "Lg phones are relatively cheap" to "LG has a bad history on updating phones"


----------



## Stettin (Oct 4, 2012)

*T-Mobile Prepaid android options*

Based on all of the options for T-Mobile Prepaid (100min/unlim text/unlim data(5GB 4G)), The Samsung Galaxy Exhibit 4G seemed the best choice. I ordered two phones, one for me, one for the wife. We were testing out the Motorola DefyXT from RepublicWireless. She liked that phone, but not the service. Poor wifi calling, and poor data speed when not on wifi. Also, the DefyXT was $250. I jumped on the deal for T-Mobile at $180+tax with free $50 refill card. I figured at almost 1/2 the price after refill card, the Exhibit was worth a try. one main thing different is that the power button is more recessed, and on the side, not top. My wife HATES it. really, she HATES it to the point she doesn't even want to use the phone. Are there any other options around the $150 pricerange for unlocked GSM android devices? Another feature she misses from the Defy is a notification LED light on the front. I don't care for the power button placement or lack of LED, but I'll take that along with the ability to load a custom ROM (RebelROM at the moment).


----------



## emompong (Oct 5, 2012)

I need you suggestions sirs...

Im in a scenario where i have to pick another android buddy.. here are my choices.

Xperia S, SGS2 and Gnexus... kindly help me for this guys..:good:


----------



## MemoryController (Oct 5, 2012)

Gnex

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mraiko (Oct 5, 2012)

*Dual core phone with low camera worthiness*

I wanna get a mid range phone like a S2 and removing the camera for military usages. But that phone is alittle old i think?
Not too sure should i. Help please!


----------



## mfsr98 (Oct 5, 2012)

G nexus is good, if you don't mind the camera


----------



## pandoraFlavor (Oct 5, 2012)

So I'm looking for a phone that takes great pictures while I'm travelling. I don't want a high end phone that I could potentially break or get stolen, otherwise I'd cry about it. My last phone that fit this criteria was an Xperia Ray. The 8mp never failed me and the pics were superb when reviewing them after my vacation. But that phone was jut too small so I've been looking at the xperia line up again, (u, sola,) but those are 5mp. Maybe something that can be had in the 250 range is as high as I want to go. I'm open to any suggestions 

*data means nothing to me and gsm only phones please
Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mfsr98 (Oct 5, 2012)

SII is good, but the SIII is out now so... maybe the HTC ONE S, check that phone out


----------



## godmustbcreazy (Oct 5, 2012)

***DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Looking for buying a new tablet the think about this one.
The Ainol Novo 7 Flame (aka Burning) which is the newest and the only tablet with 1280x800 pixel 180 degree viewing angle IPS capacitive screen (same screen as the Google Nexus 7) and runs Android 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich. NOVO 7 Flame (Burning) is powered by  a 1.5GHz AMLogic ARM 2nd generation Cortex-A9 based dual-core CPU. It has dual-camera : 2MP front facing webcam and 5MP rear facing camera. NOVO 7 Flame (Burning) has HDMI port to let you play video on your big screen HD TV. It is the only one with ultra-thin metal case in all Ainol tablet models. Ainol NOVO 7 Flame (Burning) has Google Play (Android Market) pre-installed. Ainol added bluetooth support and increased the battery capacity to 5000 mAh in the last minute.
And one more thing  buy this one tablet get one free monster earphone that worth $100.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## stormy_ugur (Oct 5, 2012)

i bought s3 but 16 gb memory not enough for me


----------



## mfsr98 (Oct 5, 2012)

wtf is with this useless posts? -.-


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 5, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> wtf is with this useless posts? -.-

Click to collapse



I've just requested for the useless posts to get deleted anyway, so a few people will log back on with less posts.


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## emompong (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for ur suggestions guys..  i really appreciate it.   

Well Xperia S comes with 12 MP camera and 32GB internal.. 

Or should I ask this way?

Which of them if going to modify/install cusroms,, tweaks ect..

And which one if ill use it without tweaking.. really cant decide.. but i was "love at first sight" with Gnexus haha  

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 5, 2012)

emompong said:


> Thanks for ur suggestions guys..  i really appreciate it.
> 
> Well Xperia S comes with 12 MP camera and 32GB internal..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



From personal experience I can tell you that even though the Xperia S _can_ be a good phone, it has also had a lot of problems and doesn't have much development.
At least the GNex and SGS2 have a lot of devs working with them and are both great phones, but if you loved the Nexus from the start then definitely get it.


----------



## mfsr98 (Oct 5, 2012)

I loved the GNexus at first time too, but the Xperia S is superior in specs (doesn't mean the Nexus is slow) and there should be a nexus 2 coming. They say the nexus 2 might be from LG, and if it is, I just buy the first nexus


----------



## emompong (Oct 5, 2012)

Hmmm.. that's what im waiting users of those phones for review.. some review from yhe web is not that updated.. xperia s is still comapring to ICS phones.. cant see a comparison with xperia s on ICS.. its a really tough decision.. 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## juzz86 (Oct 6, 2012)

DJChameleon said:


> I have two T-Mobile smart phone SIMs in two android devices. The second phone is rarely used as a phone and I don't have a tablet yet. I would really like to find a good 7" tablet that can also make cellular calls exactly like a phone. That means not using any voip option. I realize I could use my backup phone as a hot spot and use a WiFi tablet but I want to merge the functionality. I also expect this may require a custom ROM which is no problem. I looked into the LG G-Slate but it looks like the phone functionality is at best buggy. Is there a better solution?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



The original Galaxy Tab 7 will do native voice, as will the Dell Streak 7 with a simple hack, from memory (check first). Finding an AWS Tab 7 may be difficult, also I think the model is P1000, be careful as you want the older original one, not a Tab 2 7.0 or Tab Plus 7.0.

I used a P1000 for ages as a phone. You get a few weird looks, but it works well and typing is an absolute dream.

Good luck! Flick me a PM if you need a hand 

EDIT: Here is a mint T-Mobile compatible unit available for sale right here in the XDA MP!

Justin


----------



## dbedwrz (Oct 6, 2012)

***DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

I'm about to buy a new smartphone, I want to hear from you which of these I buy.

Samsung Galaxy S III or LG Optimus 4X HD (P880)?

Samsung Galaxy S III = Price very high
LG Optimus 4X HD = Good Price only unknown to the product, it was the big draw Nvida Tegra 3 processor.

What I suggest to buy?


----------



## SlegiarDryke (Oct 6, 2012)

*any suggestions?*

still looking for a good suggestion to my question. need advice on if the asus transformer infinity is a good buy for unlocking the bootloader and rom availability. And is the Gnexus the  best highly moddable(open or unlockable bootloader, roms, JB) phone on a verizon plan?


----------



## dfreake (Oct 6, 2012)

dbedwrz said:


> I'm about to buy a new smartphone, I want to hear from you which of these I buy.
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S III or LG Optimus 4X HD (P880)?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



if you want to flash some roms or mods go for the galaxy s 3( which has many supports)
if you love screen or graphic game  and such or want the cheapest quad core phone go for lg optimus 4x hd

Sent from my LG-P880 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rkoforever90 (Oct 6, 2012)

*galaxy nexus*

friends ive almost decided on galaxy nexus .so should i go ahead and get it or should i go for xperia s.


----------



## Hany Ibrahim (Oct 6, 2012)

i recomend Samsung Galaxy S III  :good:


----------



## mirosss (Oct 6, 2012)

*confused*



KidCarter93 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This thread is a continuation of this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



samsung or sony??


----------



## mfsr98 (Oct 6, 2012)

mirosss said:


> samsung or sony??

Click to collapse



totally samsung if you dont care about price


----------



## N4R4Y4N (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi guys,

I own a Desire HD bought at day 1. This phone, together with many custom ROMS i have tried, has never failed me...a really solid device in every sense of the word.

But now, i need some change! And by that I mean I want to change my DHD with a WP7 device (possibily not adding single dime...to $200). Obviously first thing I did was checking what relatively cheap WP7 devices were the most "supported" by the xda community but i am finding an hard time choosing one of them.

I always liked Nokia phones and i owned some of them a while ago. Should i go for a Lumia?? Or maybe a used HTC Radar? Or maybe just the go for an HD7 

My little list of requirements (not strictly to be followed):

*What i care about:*

1)OK specs (just the minimum to have a decent fluid device. Nobody likes a slow phone)
2)Screen as big as possible (> 3,5")
3)Possibly white
4)Supported by XDA (meaning there is a fair amount of maintained custom roms to keep the device up to date and enhance its performance)
5)Screen should be scratch resistant.

*What i DO NOT care about:*

1)Camera...just want average quality
2)Storage...no need to have plenty of GBs...8 is fine! (tho micro sd option would be nice)

Probably there is nothing like that within 200$ but suggest me anyways 

Thank you!


----------



## ZeNiXxX (Oct 7, 2012)

i recommand the S3 but i use the s2. I think the s2 is more than enough. I have the possibility to buy a s3 but on the other hand i think the s2 has a very good hardware and lots of software mods, that can keep up with the new phones.


----------



## naren2623 (Oct 8, 2012)

which is the best phone for gaming below 14000 Indian money...suggest me to choose..thanks for ur rply...

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## 94 Echo (Oct 8, 2012)

*First Post on XDA YAY*

So this is my first post on XDA (Ive hovered around and used this site many times, just now making an account  )

So..ignoring the noob stuff... Ill soon be getting on Verizon Wireless. I hear a lot about them being expensive and all but I'm military so I can get on board with them and have 6gb of data for about $100 a month with a smartphone so to me its a steal. Verizon in my experience is the best wireless provider reception wise. I know that in many places AT&T or T-Mobile can be just as good (if not better) but I travel to Maine very often (you know that last state at the top of New England? XD ) and no company is better then Verizon there. 

I currently have an LQ Optimus Q (LG L55C) running AreaROM Q v2.1 which is a rom of Android version 2.3.4 GB. It uses Sprints network and while good for most things you'd need a smartphone for, its specs, network speed, and reception leave a lot to be desired. So really almost any smartphone is an upgrade to me.

More to the point I love Android but its occasional stability problems and lag is starting to get on my nerves. Not too mention how every Android phone has different access to Google Play then another (im speaking in general terms). So the 3 phones I have been interested in on Verizon are the upcoming Droid RAZR Maxx HD, Nokia Lumia 920 (or the Ativ S but I hear Samsung's radios aren't very powerful and get less reception then Motorola's in fringe areas) and the Samsung Galaxy S3. 

Like I said I hear about Samsung's radio quality sucking quite often while Motorola's is excellent. So what Android phone is better, keeping in mind I love the battery size of Maxx's? Or are the new Windows 8 phones gearing up to be really impressive? I use all Windows devices (Zune, Xbox, PC). Love to get some advice, even though I do my research and Im by no means a tech noob. 

Sorry if post is really long. I like to be descriptive to make sure people know where I stand, and its been a long time since Ive been on a forum. Thanks


----------



## Razvan03Andrei (Oct 8, 2012)

*Nexus 7 vs Samsung Galaxy Tab2 7"*

Hey XDA!
I wish this month, no later than December 1 (ie 30 November) to buy me a tablet.
The principal went on tablets that are good in terms of quality / price, and I found only two .. which is 7.0 P3110 Samsung Galaxy tab2 and Nexus 7.
For me, a tablet is a portable device that I can play (mostly).
Budget tablets can be inferred from the two mentioned above (about 250 euros).
I took them for quality you can give me. How do I know assume that you know the differences between the two .. now put the question on a specialized website for that! So not only can I say that Nexus 7 has no SD card slot, and Samsung's camera is on back.
I want to make a good choice, both liking much, but I want something that will last in time .. ie I do not have 1-2 years to buy anything just seeing them go to my friend's new phone games, per tablet .. and I do not even support something like this (I say) to have lag!
On Nexus 7 does not believe a experiencing any lag time soon, but do not know what to say about Galaxy tab2.
Therefore I want to know the following from you:
What do you think tablet should I buy?
What say you like it better? What is the best of both screen and you believe not experiencing lag in at least 1-2 years?

Samsung tab2 deserves just because he has slod SD and back room, or go on Nexus 7 because it has quad-core and Tegra 3?

Thanks in advance and excuse my English!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## DarthDerron (Oct 8, 2012)

*Next Tablet*

Nexus 7 still rocking hard by xmas, I might get one. Seems like a perfect size and since its already on Stock JB won't have to tamper with it. I like stock JB the most, but asus transformers are a tad big.


----------



## maestrochiller (Oct 8, 2012)

*Help me?*



KidCarter93 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This thread is a continuation of this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, so here is my problem. I am looking for a new cell, but i am in doubt. Should i buy the Lg Optimus G when it comes uit (if everything is well, later this month) or should i buy the galaxy note II, because i really like the S-pen. The Lg has as advantage that it comes with the Snapdragon s4 pro (quadcore), and it will fit a little better in my pocket. As far as samsung goes, it had a way better rep then lg as it comes to software, i like the S-pen and also the screen real estate is not bad (5.5 inch).
Please help?


----------



## ChrisFire95 (Oct 8, 2012)

*Xperia Sola or Huawei G330 or Alcatel 997D*

Hello,
I'm searching an Android samrtphone between 100 and 220€;
It should by flexible, saying so I mean that I would like it to support the newest Cynagogen mod etc.
I want to start with Java, first of all I would have to learn the basics for desktop PCs and ten I would try
to program apps. I know that programming is hard to learn, but I want definitive to learn java anyway.
Therefore I'm searching an android device that will work fluent, and has enough power to support the coming releases of Android.
As I don't have a lot of money to spent on it, it should not be more expensive than 250€.
I have look on the Xperia Sola and the coming G330 from Huawei. Another possibility could be the Alcatel one touch 997D.
Which one which other device would you recommend.
Thanks for your support


----------



## Hopper8 (Oct 8, 2012)

Razvan03Andrei said:


> Hey XDA!
> I wish this month, no later than December 1 (ie 30 November) to buy me a tablet.
> The principal went on tablets that are good in terms of quality / price, and I found only two .. which is 7.0 P3110 Samsung Galaxy tab2 and Nexus 7.
> For me, a tablet is a portable device that I can play (mostly).
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, if you're planning on gaming in your tablet a lot,  I think the Nexus 7 will suit you a lot better. The cpu will be a lot faster, as will the graphics. The screens have the same resolution (1280x800), so no advantage to either one there. The nexus will also stay lag-free for longer (if that's how you want to put it) due to its cpu. The lack of SD card slot is a relatively minor omission compared to these things-if you can live without, nexus all the way!

Hope this helps  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda developers app


----------



## judolphin (Oct 9, 2012)

maestrochiller said:


> Ok, so here is my problem. I am looking for a new cell, but i am in doubt. Should i buy the Lg Optimus G when it comes uit (if everything is well, later this month) or should i buy the galaxy note II, because i really like the S-pen. The Lg has as advantage that it comes with the Snapdragon s4 pro (quadcore), and it will fit a little better in my pocket. As far as samsung goes, it had a way better rep then lg as it comes to software, i like the S-pen and also the screen real estate is not bad (5.5 inch).
> Please help?

Click to collapse



It's really hard to go wrong with a Samsung.


----------



## drafgnjom (Oct 9, 2012)

*Swapping my S Advance GT i9070 8gb for Galaxy Nexus 8gb? Opinions?  (Filipino here)*

Well I've been planning to swap my 1 month used S Advance GT i9070 for a Brand New 8gb Galaxy Nexus from a untrusted store at GreenHills. The jellybean update rumours for GT i9070 might not be true and if it's true it will be months, if there will be a official announcement from samsung will i guess i'll stick with GT i9070 but for now i doubt the other sources that release the skipping ics update to jellybean. So what do you think? Should i go for it or should i just wait for the update for my current phone? I doubt the Galaxy Nexus cause i've already looked everywhere but all i can find are untrusted shops that sells a Galaxy Nexus and i don't have any idea if it's already available here in philippines. So any suggestions?  Thanks!


----------



## abinash (Oct 9, 2012)

Will I go for galaxy ace duos or Sony xperia tipo duos?


----------



## haven_t (Oct 9, 2012)

Note 10.1 I think!


----------



## xZeRo117x (Oct 9, 2012)

So I want to buy a Nexus 7 but i dont know if i should wait because i did some searching and ive heard that there might be a 4G version underway plus a 32GB version also. What do you guys think? If they do make a 32GB version of the Nexus 7 would they also make a 32GB of the gnex?


----------



## aventador678 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Opinions and advices which device to buy*

Hello!

I decided to upgrade my phone, I found 9 devices that fit my budget:

* MOTOROLA RAZR XT910 for 300 euro or 260 euro (second hand).
* SAMSUNG GALAXY NEXUS for 310 euro.
* SONY XPERIA S for 345 euro.
* HUAWEI ASCEND P1 for 360 euro or 330 euro (second hand).
* LG 4X HD for 365 euro.
* HTC ONE S for 380 euro.
* MOTORLOA RAZR i for 400 euro.
* SONY XPERIA ACRO S for 400 euro.

The features that are important for me are:

* fast CPU (for games).
* not very big (physically).
* good battery that would last for one-two days of unintensive using.
* guides in the forum, like how to do root.
* reliable

thanks for advance


----------



## SPIDER-7 (Oct 10, 2012)

undoubtedly   LUMIA 920  !!!!


----------



## stex12 (Oct 10, 2012)

SPIDER-7 said:


> undoubtedly   LUMIA 920  !!!!

Click to collapse



still waiting the announcement price


----------



## Superstarstickel (Oct 10, 2012)

SPIDER-7 said:


> undoubtedly   LUMIA 920  !!!!

Click to collapse



Very helpful, thanks.


----------



## tonysimonhere (Oct 10, 2012)

*one x77 ?*

Hi, does anybody know of a Chinese phone one x77 with mtk6577 processor? 
I saw it in aliexpress.com 

Has any one bought it? What's the review? Is it worth the price?
How does it fare against one x ,one x++, and pro? 
 Thanks..


----------



## compacity (Oct 10, 2012)

why lumia? is it better?


----------



## pashinator (Oct 10, 2012)

dont buy it! its a fake, they are all over ebay and thats where that site got them from. its not a real phone no review no cases no spare batteries no waranty and no quad core processor,      seriously not a hater just saying stay away no matter who tells you, its crap, no roms or root for it either, nnnnnoooooo

Sent from my Transformer using XDA Premium HD app soon to be a legit S3


----------



## Echo237 (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm seriously considering about buying a tablet (in december), i am a little bit confused about Nexus 7 or the Microsoft Surface which is gonna be out sometime in November.

I heard a rumor about an updated version of JB (4.2) is gonna be out too somewhere in November. Nexus 7 has been here since July and i fear that till December it will be old. Since my story has been like this: I buy Desire HD, Sensation is out the next month. I buy Sensation XE, One X is announced the next week.  I don't want that if i buy and it already has a successor within 2 months !

Anyways, Surface looks stunning but......Windows 8 ??. I read an interview of Micheal Dell saying that it might not have an impact as Nexus 7/iPad/Kindle etc etc.

So, enough with the stories. Please let me know how good is Nexus 7. Or should i reconsider my opinions ?

---------- Post added at 09:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 PM ----------



pashinator said:


> dont buy it! its a ...... app soon to be a legit S3

Click to collapse



Just Thanked you because of your signature. Good to see a fellow Spartan


----------



## steviecvr (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi what do you guys suggest for me just sold iPhone 5 today, I have no budget. Thinking of Samsung galaxy s3 or else htc one X+? Please help


----------



## vcrp94 (Oct 10, 2012)

steviecvr said:


> Hi what do you guys suggest for me just sold iPhone 5 today, I have no budget. Thinking of Samsung galaxy s3 or else htc one X+? Please help

Click to collapse



I would advise you to get the HTC One X+(I have the original One X and i love it!), or wait for the next Nexus to get to the market, it should be here next month :laugh:


----------



## mfsr98 (Oct 10, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> I would advise you to get the HTC One X+(I have the original One X and i love it!), or wait for the next Nexus to get to the market, it should be here next month :laugh:

Click to collapse



look, a portuguese!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Psych0-Smil3s (Oct 10, 2012)

I am looking to buy a tablet preferrably android.  I've been comparing android tabs and ipads from what i gather apple isn't the greatest in the tablet world.  That's fine by me considering the prices, I'm basically looking for a general consensus.  Which tablet in your opinion would you consider to be the "best android tablet"?

Big touch screen, great video quality and viewability, netflix, SD Card Reader, forward and rear facing cameras, USB 2.0 & Bluetooth are must haves.

I'm quite fond of the specs for the:

Asus Transformer Tablet 32 gig mem.

&

Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 with 16 gig mem.

Also what reliable facial recognition apps for unlocking the tablet are there?

I found a similar one at only half the price

Le Pan 2

http://www.lepantab.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=82


----------



## basoula (Oct 10, 2012)

*2 devices,your opinion please!*

Hello my friend! sorry for my bad english! i have a bonus of my mobile bill and give me 2 devices! the Samsung galaxy y duos s6102 and Sony ericsson xperia mini st15i.
Which of this i choose? I need the phone for facebook,skype,viber and for internet use just like this app!
Thank you for your opinion!


----------



## Vladabeast (Oct 10, 2012)

*siiptio conspirators*

what do you guys think wait for the new nexus? or get the Note 2, SGS3, or the Evo LTE.


----------



## N4R4Y4N (Oct 11, 2012)

N4R4Y4N said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I own a Desire HD bought at day 1. This phone, together with many custom ROMS i have tried, has never failed me...a really solid device in every sense of the word.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Any hints?


----------



## aventador678 (Oct 11, 2012)

aventador678 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I decided to upgrade my phone, I found 9 devices that fit my budget:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



any help?


----------



## jecjec925 (Oct 11, 2012)

*galaxy pocket*

affordable  any many developers?


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey guys.
Up until today I was 100% sure what i was going to buy: The Samsung Galaxy S Advance.
But a stiff competitor is out today: The HTC Desire X

Now this is really confusing.
You can see them detailed compared here: GSMArena

Now please advice on these 2 factors,
> Is the Snapdragon Dual Core >= or <= Novathor Dual core?
> How does the Adreno 203 stand up against the Mali 400?
> Super LCD vs Super AMOLED?

Apart from these as you can see, X has a better battery & much better style, while S Advance has a secondary camera and better video recording.
Please reply soon, as i will buy one of these by the end of October.


----------



## naren2623 (Oct 11, 2012)

Which is the best phone for gaming under low budget 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 11, 2012)

naren2623 said:


> Which is the best phone for gaming under low budget
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium

Click to collapse



specify low budget.


----------



## gino_76ph (Oct 11, 2012)

*Motorola Xoom 2 Media Edition vs Samsung Galaxy Tab 7.7*

Hi there!

I am looking for an Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich tablet with a screen size of more than 7" as i think 7" screen is just a tad small. I have withered down my choice at the moment between the Motorola Xoom 2 Media Edition (8.2") and the Samsung Galaxy Tab 7.7. 

I understand ICS 4.0 is available (or will be available) to both devices but i want to about the graphics/GPU bit. In terms of compatibility, support, speed, smoothness and performance which is better between the Power VR SGX540 and the Mali 400MP of the two?

Please help.

Thanks.


----------



## naren2623 (Oct 12, 2012)

14k Indian money 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## bdpyo (Oct 12, 2012)

On at&t I own the s2, traded for a I phone 4s.

Dropped my 4s in the toilet and grabbed the s3 for 200$ via a partial upgrade. So after I dropped the I phone I called at&t and ordered an s3. Now I'm stuck on if I should keep the s3 or return it and wait until my full upgrade which is on the 25th of December. 

I'm blown away by lte speeds and the battery life of the new s3, I'm really stuck. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Droidlover123 (Oct 12, 2012)

Looking for a phone(India) in price range <10k.
So suggest me some models.
I have choosen tipo.is it a good phone???any other alternative???


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 12, 2012)

naren2623 said:


> 14k Indian money
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Check out Xperia U & Motorola Defy+
Also Samsung Galaxy Ace.



Droidlover123 said:


> Looking for a phone(India) in price range <10k.
> So suggest me some models.
> I have choosen tipo.is it a good phone???any other alternative???

Click to collapse



Tipo is the best in that range, new with ICS.
Though if you arent brand conscious check out Micromax A100.


----------



## Echo237 (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



vj_dustin said:


> Tipo is the best in that range, new with ICS.
> Though if you arent brand conscious check out Micromax A100.

Click to collapse



Don't buy Micromax A100, its like Paris Hilton....good appearance, just dumb pathetic fail inside.


I myself am considering buying Tipo as soon as I get my A100 unbricked. Which will take 30 days 2 get fixed as there is no other way yet except changing the motherboard. Check the phone's thread on xda, most of the guys (including me) have lost the phone by brick within 20-40 days.


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using xda app-developers app.


----------



## 100nandoo (Oct 12, 2012)

I am an android hardcore user and gamer.

1. I need phone under 350$. (under 4m indonesian rupiahs)
2. Really has multitouch. (if you know what I mean)
3. Fast (for heavy gaming).
4. Has secondary camera.

Accoding to my opinion, they are: 
1. Xperia Play
2. Xperia neo L
3. Galaxy S Advance
4. LG Optimus 3D
5. LG Optimus 2X 

Which one is the best or do you have any suggests?


----------



## Felimenta97 (Oct 12, 2012)

100nandoo said:


> I am an android hardcore user and gamer.
> 
> 1. I need phone under 350$. (under 4m indonesian rupiahs)
> 2. Really has multitouch. (if you know what I mean)
> ...

Click to collapse



What is the price of Xperia P there? If it enters the price range, I think it will be good.

"I got my values. So you can keep yours, OK?"


----------



## 100nandoo (Oct 12, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> What is the price of Xperia P there? If it enters the price range, I think it will be good.
> 
> "I got my values. So you can keep yours, OK?"

Click to collapse



It is. I will considering it. but I think the design is quite boring.


----------



## bdpyo (Oct 12, 2012)

bdpyo said:


> On at&t I own the s2, traded for a I phone 4s.
> 
> Dropped my 4s in the toilet and grabbed the s3 for 200$ via a partial upgrade. So after I dropped the I phone I called at&t and ordered an s3. Now I'm stuck on if I should keep the s3 or return it and wait until my full upgrade which is on the 25th of December.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Halp please. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Felimenta97 (Oct 12, 2012)

100nandoo said:


> It is. I will considering it. but I think the design is quite boring.

Click to collapse



If you think it is worse than any Galaxy...

The design is really good, made with aluminium, surround sound, transparent strip, and good battery.

"I got my values. So you can keep yours, OK?"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Steppnasty (Oct 12, 2012)

I was considering buying the Galaxy S3 as it seems to be a faster phone from what I've read but I'm a little concerned about its durability.


----------



## 100nandoo (Oct 12, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> If you think it is worse than any Galaxy...
> 
> The design is really good, made with aluminium, surround sound, transparent strip, and good battery.
> 
> "I got my values. So you can keep yours, OK?"

Click to collapse



Of course it is better than Samsung,
Ok, for the design I agree with you, but the battery just 1305.

---------- Post added at 09:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 PM ----------

I am an android hardcore user and gamer.

1. I need phone under 350$. (under 4m indonesian rupiahs)
2. Really has multitouch. (if you know what I mean)
3. Fast (for heavy gaming).
4. Has secondary camera.

Accoding to my opinion, they are: 
1. Xperia Play
2. Xperia P
3. Xperia neo L
4. Galaxy S Advance
5. LG Optimus 3D

Which one is the best or do you have any suggests?


----------



## Felimenta97 (Oct 12, 2012)

100nandoo said:


> Of course it is better than Samsung,
> Ok, for the design I agree with you, but the battery just 1305.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Read here about it's battery and device in general: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1656649&highlight=got+xperia+p (Ignore the highlighted things, I used the search)


----------



## rorreo (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm learned a lot with my inspire 4g works better now when I got it stock phone was a pos, lol now its pleased me pretty well, would like to try the new HTC one x

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## naren2623 (Oct 13, 2012)

Wat about sony miro...

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## 100nandoo (Oct 13, 2012)

naren2623 said:


> Wat about sony miro...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Quite poor, screen resolution just 320x480


----------



## Dhiraj (Oct 13, 2012)

What about defy plus?


----------



## 100nandoo (Oct 13, 2012)

idhbar said:


> What about defy plus?

Click to collapse



It didn't have secondary camera


----------



## rorreo (Oct 14, 2012)

I wanna try a new dual core, what one is the fastest? So far

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## Felimenta97 (Oct 14, 2012)

rorreo said:


> I wanna try a new dual core, what one is the fastest? So far
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Any with S4. The new Xperia T have it, some Galaxy SIII and HTC One X variations have them. I'd pick up the Xperia T. Best design and beats the quad core versions.

"I got my values. So you can keep yours, OK?"


----------



## iamareebjamal (Oct 14, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Read here about it's battery and device in general: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1656649&highlight=got+xperia+p (Ignore the highlighted things, I used the search)

Click to collapse



Better Buy

Galaxy S Advanced

Also has Jelly Bean Update


----------



## Felimenta97 (Oct 14, 2012)

iamareebjamal said:


> Better Buy
> 
> Galaxy S Advanced
> 
> Also has Jelly Bean Update

Click to collapse



Xperia P also will have it. 

"I got my values. So you can keep yours, OK?"


----------



## N4R4Y4N (Oct 14, 2012)

I kinda narrowed down my list of possible phones to 2 brands

1)HTC
2)Nokia

Too bad noone was able to help me before, i hope that maybe now, with less choices on the table, you can help me with the decision.

*What i need:*

- Wp 7 device
- 3.8+ screen (possibly scratch resistant)
- possibly white
- average specs
*
What i don't need:*

- camera...just don't care
- storage...8gb is enough
- spending more than 200$...cos that's the actual value of a Desire HD I believe...
- new device...used one is more of an option

I got some choices right now that should be all in the range of 200$ more or less...and every device have a decent support here on xda regarding roms and root procedures.

1) HTC HD7 (pretty old but tbh almost old as the desire hd, so, it gets on the list
2) HTC Radar (sweet white phone with decent specs...on the list)
3) HTC Titan (super-sweet as i like big screen smartphones...cost is still kinda high tho)
4) Nokia Lumia 800 (seems nice but not all reviews are great for this device, plus comes in white)
5) Nokia Lumia 900 (white, big, fat...same downside as the Titan)
6) Nokia Lumia 610 (white, great look, but feels a little cheapy...maybe not the best even on the hardware side...but cheap as hell)

Suggestions?


----------



## chrisgrim (Oct 15, 2012)

Basically my phone died n I need a new one and I have some how ended up buying both of these phones and was wondering if there were any recommendations on either I need the phone to last 8-12 months and don't mind attempting custom roms is the xperia s actually that much better and will it last without touching it I like the fact the s2 has micro ad card aswell but one has to be sold off 

Oh the s2 is unlocked and the xperia s is orange locked


----------



## N4R4Y4N (Oct 15, 2012)

chrisgrim said:


> Basically my phone died n I need a new one and I have some how ended up buying both of these phones and was wondering if there were any recommendations on either I need the phone to last 8-12 months and don't mind attempting custom roms is the xperia s actually that much better and will it last without touching it I like the fact the s2 has micro ad card aswell but one has to be sold off
> 
> Oh the s2 is unlocked and the xperia s is orange locked

Click to collapse









Imo you should keep up with the Xperia S


----------



## Dhiraj (Oct 15, 2012)

100nandoo said:


> It didn't have secondary camera

Click to collapse



Can you suggest any other device in this range. I have already used wfs, Ace.


----------



## Celtish (Oct 15, 2012)

*Looking for a tablet*

Afternoon all,

After lurking here for ages and using the info for the gear I had, I've reached a problem that actually requires me to post. Here goes;

Had a N1, got stolen.  Replaced it with a AT&T Samsung GS2. Rooted it.  End up smashing the display (the actual Glass over it is fine. Go figure)

So, I'm on the hunt for a phone and settled on the SG3 (which I have yet to purchase but given what I know about the current market, I've decided for that so far.)

Flash forward a few weeks, and I find myself with a need for a tablet. I'll give you the uses first, and my requirements after. Some are negotiable, some are not. I'll annotate which.

Uses:


Browsing the Web in the house, some light gaming, heavy media consumption ( Netflix and music, as well as ripped and recoded DVDs i own while RAM mounted to a road bike on a trainer)

Requirements:

Android (no Apple period).
16 or 32 GB onboard storage. (Negotiable).
As much system (OS) memory as possible (Negotiable).
MicroSD slot (Non-Negotiable) 
No propriatory connectors (non-negotiable unless absolutely impossible due to something like power). 
10 inch  HD display (negotiable downwards, but it would take compelling specs elsewhere to do so).
3g AT&t sim slot (just as gravy, not a deal breaker in the least)
XDA development friendly (Doesn't necessarily need an active dev, though I would like that, but the manufacturer should not be hostile to the developer community)

I know this is pretty specific, and probably to tall an order for manufacturers to fill, but I wanted to give you as much info as I could. 

Questions, comments or recommendations welcome.

Celtish


----------



## mfsr98 (Oct 15, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 or ASUS Transformer Prime.


----------



## Felimenta97 (Oct 15, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 or ASUS Transformer Prime.

Click to collapse



Prime. Or even Asus TF300.

"I got my values. So you can keep yours, OK?"


----------



## mfsr98 (Oct 15, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Prime. Or even Asus TF300.
> 
> "I got my values. So you can keep yours, OK?"

Click to collapse



I was answering the other guys question but I also have this problem 
I also prefer prime because the Samsung looks "weird" to me for some reason...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## swahmad76 (Oct 16, 2012)

*which tablet should i choose????*

Google nexus 7 or Kindle fire hd.
I like playing hd games and also like to browse internet. So plz suggest according 2 my needs.


----------



## bretthutton (Oct 16, 2012)

*Best Cheap Phone*

Urbane T22 is the best cheap phone on the Market

This is an Android 4.0 phone upgrade-able and unlock-able from the Telstra network.

AU$149.00

Ram Upgrade-able via Link2SD (recommend adding 1GB more) to make it as good as the more expensive.


----------



## 100nandoo (Oct 16, 2012)

I am really really want new Xperia Play (GSM)!

Could someone donate to me or send me one.

:crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## Clayne (Oct 16, 2012)

*Please Help *

Hey Guys (& Ladies of course),
because of Motorola is dropping the support for my Atrix, I am looking for a new phone in the same price class, but I'm not shure which one to take.. Galaxy Nexus, HTC One S, or another one? It's annoying me that these phones don't have a SD-Card slot (I've got a looot of music on my phone). I'm living in Germany, so 1. We don't have every mobile you have in the USA and 2. My english isn't the best so sorry.
Hope I'm not annoying you too much and please write the pro & contra of your opinion.
Thanks a lot
Clayne


----------



## buggatti (Oct 16, 2012)

gino_76ph said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I am looking for an Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich tablet with a screen size of more than 7" as i think 7" screen is just a tad small. I have withered down my choice at the moment between the Motorola Xoom 2 Media Edition (8.2") and the Samsung Galaxy Tab 7.7.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The Mali 400 will destroy the 540 but the 540 has a lot more support than the mali 400Mp.

---------- Post added at 06:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 PM ----------




wslimk said:


> how do you think about ainol novo 7 crystal?
> 
> I found one price $116.99.
> 
> i dont know whether it worth this price

Click to collapse



it will have a lesser support than branded tablets due to the company ainol making trillions of novo 7 variations. also the tablet will be outdated in a matter of months. my advice get something like the new kindle fire for it will be much more worth it


----------



## HMPoweredMan (Oct 16, 2012)

go for the new goophone haha


----------



## rorreo (Oct 16, 2012)

When I can upgrade I will lookinto further, until then I am just doing some research, HTC inspire was good to learn with but its time to try bigger an better things, I will retire my inspire 4g and using it for testing roms, I seen some people do it themselves, it ain't that bad of a phone its just outdated, with today's technology enhancements 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## dzonivejin (Oct 16, 2012)

Anyone has some suggestions for the best phone regarding music capabilities: loudness, sound quality, can use some good equalizer software etc. Thanks!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mfsr98 (Oct 16, 2012)

dzonivejin said:


> Anyone has some suggestions for the best phone regarding music capabilities: loudness, sound quality, can use some good equalizer software etc. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



S3? Or One X with the beats thing.


----------



## dzonivejin (Oct 16, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> S3? Or One X with the beats thing.

Click to collapse



Yeah, S3 would be logical step now anyway after S2  My brother has one so I can check it tomorrow. And I'll check what One X sounds like too. Thanks.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ghost ic0n (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi everybody,

     I'm saving up for my first phone, finally! I'm 17, living with my parents, and attending high school. So, I think you can understand my budget and the fact that I'm not looking for (neither can I afford lol) a super phone i.e. Galaxy SII/SIII.

     Basically, I'm looking for a phone that satisfies some, if not all of these requirements:


 Good sound chip and sound quality in general ; does not rely on specific headphones (like the Sensation XE/XL which relies on the Beats Headphones). Music is in mind.

 Should have good multimedia capabilities in general. This phone will serve as an iPod/Media Player.

 With plenty of multimedia playing throughout the day, there is a strong need for a good, long-lasting battery. Should be able to go through the day without dying out on me and charge fully throughout the night.

 Android OS, should support ICS (doesn't matter if it's by ROM flashing or if it's official from the manufacturer).

 Remember, I'm not looking for a super phone. So, processing power isn't much of a worry. Dual Cores aren't needed at all. But if they come with the package, then sure do.

Price-range: Not above $500. The lower you can go and find a decent phone, the better. Something around $200 - $350 is promising (no contract).

     Manufacturers I'm aiming for:

- HTC
- Samsung
- Motorola
- LG (only if it's the only choice on this one or if it's the absolute accurate pick).

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Felimenta97 (Oct 17, 2012)

Ghost ic0n said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I'm saving up for my first phone, finally! I'm 17, living with my parents, and attending high school. So, I think you can understand my budget and the fact that I'm not looking for (neither can I afford lol) a super phone i.e. Galaxy SII/SIII.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why not Sony Xperia P? Decent build, gorgeous, good camera and audio, JB on the way, qHD camera and a decent hardware. 

"I got my values. So you can keep yours, OK?"


----------



## eoraptor (Oct 17, 2012)

Alrighty... Well, the holidays are rolling up on us, and I'm pondering upgrading from my Dinc. Don't get me wrong, I love my dinc, but considering it serves as a mini-tablet, it's starting to show its age when engaging in multitasking or turning on some of the more advanced display effects or streaming HD video. (plus the wifi Antenna in it is less than optimal) 

So, a preferable replacement? Used. I have about a hundred bucks to play with out of the holiday budget. Obviously the basics you find on any smart phone such as GPS, SD reader, Bluetooth, etc... Specifically however...


> -Screen of 3.7" inches if it has a keyboard, 4" without slide. (between being a tablet and my big farmboy fingers)
> -GSM preferably so I can pop a straighttalk or other prepaid SIM in there as needed for phone/data on the go (no contract phones need apply)
> -FM Radio. Not a deal breaker, but it would be nice as I live in a rural area and would like to get weather and news without needed to drive around and find coverage in a pinch.
> -As this will serve as a mini-tablet device, and spend most of its time on wifi:
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## buggatti (Oct 17, 2012)

eoraptor said:


> Alrighty... Well, the holidays are rolling up on us, and I'm pondering upgrading from my Dinc. Don't get me wrong, I love my dinc, but considering it serves as a mini-tablet, it's starting to show its age when engaging in multitasking or turning on some of the more advanced display effects or streaming HD video. (plus the wifi Antenna in it is less than optimal)
> 
> So, a preferable replacement? Used. I have about a hundred bucks to play with out of the holiday budget. Obviously the basics you find on any smart phone such as GPS, SD reader, Bluetooth, etc... Specifically however...

Click to collapse



If you can find a used photon 4g it can be used with sim apparently. I recently searched Craigslist for one and found it for 70. Also it has gorilla glass. 
If you can wait for the next nexus to come and lower the price of the galaxy nexus.the gnex would be a good buy considering the support will last as long as the earth will.that will require hardcore savings though. 
 Otherwise you can search for a used atrix 4g .g2x. nitro hd (rare possibility) . 

Sent from my Thunderbolt using xda app-developers app


----------



## mulla88 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## akshay7394 (Oct 17, 2012)

What do you guys think about getting Intel's Xolo?

It's for my mom, who's doesn't freak out on phone usage or anything; so the 4.0 upgrade it's getting (gotten?) is more than enough. But I wanted to know how long it's battery lasts with general use and if anyone's faced problems with it?

Advisable purchase? It's at a fantastic price considering it's feature set.


----------



## bcaraujo (Oct 17, 2012)

I just don't realize why is so "difficult" to create a thread for a device.
Dozens are asking for i9070 and nothing happens !!!
#sad


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 17, 2012)

bcaraujo said:


> I just don't realize why is so "difficult" to create a thread for a device.
> Dozens are asking for i9070 and nothing happens !!!
> #sad

Click to collapse



It's not that difficult to create a thread for a device, it's about having a dev with the device who can work on development. 

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## benthe (Oct 17, 2012)

*Looking for a new tablet*

Hi,
I'm looking for a new tablet for myself, and have a few requirements for it to meet:
1. A 10" or so screen. prefered
2. Can run JB, vanila-based ROM, doesn't have to be OOB, a custom ROM such as CyanogenMod (which I really like) is also good.
3. If running a custom ROM, I want it to have as few as known issues as possible, and bugs as well if possible. If you're recommending a tablet and can list the known issues in any way that are associated with it that would be most appreciated.
4. It needs to be a high-performance tablet (good specs) - Quad-Core, a lot of RAM etc (Quad-Core isn't a must, but it's always good to have over dual core).

Also, if you think that a good tablet that meets the above requirements will come out soon, let me know, I'm willing to wait.

I'd go for the Nexus 7", but it's screen is too small for me.

Any help on the matter will be most appreciated,
Thanks.


----------



## mfsr98 (Oct 17, 2012)

asus tf300t.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## benthe (Oct 17, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> asus tf300t.

Click to collapse



Was this reply for me?

If so:
1. What are the known issues/current bugs for it with CM10? I didn't find any listing of them on the CM10 thread for this device here on xda.
2. Do you think that it'll run the upcoming 4.2 firmware nicely? I know you can't tell for sure, just looking for a prediction.

Thanks.

P.S
What's the difference between all the different models in the Transformer series? I couldn't find anything that really differs one from the other, all run Tegra 3 Quad-Core CPUs for the most part, have 1GB of RAM, same screen size, run the same software etc. What's the real difference between them?


----------



## eoraptor (Oct 17, 2012)

buggatti said:


> If you can find a used photon 4g it can be used with sim apparently. I recently searched Craigslist for one and found it for 70. Also it has gorilla glass.
> If you can wait for the next nexus to come and lower the price of the galaxy nexus.the gnex would be a good buy considering the support will last as long as the earth will.that will require hardcore savings though.
> Otherwise you can search for a used atrix 4g .g2x. nitro hd (rare possibility) .
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yeah, a Gnex is no go, both for the price, and for the lack of an SD reader. Will study up on the rest though, thanks 

::edit:: 4g is not at all important to me, as the nearest 4g services to me is 70 miles away


----------



## mfsr98 (Oct 17, 2012)

benthe said:


> Was this reply for me?
> 
> If so:
> 1. What are the known issues/current bugs for it with CM10? I didn't find any listing of them on the CM10 thread for this device here on xda.
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't have the tab, so I don't really know (but I should get it soon anyways  ) I just know it's a beast tablet and as JB update with stock firmware, so probably runs nice.
Here's the CM10, and its already android 4.1.2! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1845200
Bugs are not mentioned, so probably everything works. I see the guy who posted the ROM now, so it's something official 
I just love this tablet, so...
About the transformer variations, they say the prime is better - but I don't see any diferences. This version is cheaper  There is also the tf700t, but I don't anything about that one, as they don't sell it on my country (Portugal).


----------



## benthe (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks.
I just looked it up on Asus' Global website and saw there are also the TF300TG and the TF300TL (in addition to the TF300T), what's the difference between the three?


----------



## mfsr98 (Oct 17, 2012)

tf300tg is with 3g capatibilities, tf300tl gonna check cause I never heard about that


----------



## Ghost ic0n (Oct 17, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Why not Sony Xperia P? Decent build, gorgeous, good camera and audio, JB on the way, qHD camera and a decent hardware.
> 
> "I got my values. So you can keep yours, OK?"

Click to collapse



Sony is in the phone business? At first, I would giggle. But seeing the Xperia P's specs, I don't think there's a better alternative around the same price range. Thanks a lot, BTW. Oh, and would you (or anybody else) recommend the Xperia S over the U if budget isn't a problem?

So far, the only problem I have with the U and S models is that they have poor battery life. If they can offer around 5-6 hours talk time, how many hours of music playing will they be able to offer?


----------



## Felimenta97 (Oct 17, 2012)

Ghost ic0n said:


> Sony is in the phone business? At first, I would giggle. But seeing the Xperia P's specs, I don't think there's a better alternative around the same price range. Thanks a lot, BTW. Oh, and would you (or anybody else) recommend the Xperia S over the U if budget isn't a problem?
> 
> So far, the only problem I have with the U and S models is that they have poor battery life. If they can offer around 5-6 hours talk time, how many hours of music playing will they be able to offer?

Click to collapse



You're quite lost haha

I suggested the P because it's the best of the three on that price. If you're country has the T, and budget isn't a problem, then pick it up. If not, S. Then XP. 

I myself have the XS (is this phrase grammatically correct?), and my battery is awesome in the latest firmware (look for the "Xperia S battery life" thread, and my latest posts there). I'd say it could offer at least 6 hours of direct playback without WiFi, or even more. Dunno.

"I got my values. So you can keep yours, OK?"


----------



## Ghost ic0n (Oct 18, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> You're quite lost haha
> 
> I suggested the P because it's the best of the three on that price. If you're country has the T, and budget isn't a problem, then pick it up. If not, S. Then XP.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Been doing my research, what do you (or anybody else) make of the Sony Xperia Ion? Can it sit comfortably between the S and T? Right now, I'm finding it to be the most interesting of all, especially since major reviews proved its music playback quality and battery life to be sweet along with having decent specs.


----------



## Felimenta97 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ghost ic0n said:


> Been doing my research, what do you (or anybody else) make of the Sony Xperia Ion? Can it sit comfortably between the S and T? Right now, I'm finding it to be the most interesting of all, especially since major reviews proved its music playback quality and battery life to be sweet along with having decent specs.

Click to collapse



The only difference between the ion and the S is the screen size and design, mostly.

The T is, with absolutely sure, that it's the best device between all those. The ion has almost no dev, when S have a medium to slow dev (but we have some nice things, such as KXP (AOKP for Xperia's), CM10, and stock based ROMs, and also dual boot. T dev is going to be really good, as many recognized devs seems to have got the device.

The XS battery, as I said, is great with the latest update, and the XT should be better than S (maybe not exactly right now, since it just got launched, so updates will come, but in the future I'm sure it will).


----------



## Ghost ic0n (Oct 18, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> The only difference between the ion and the S is the screen size and design, mostly.
> 
> The T is, with absolutely sure, that it's the best device between all those. The ion has almost no dev, when S have a medium to slow dev (but we have some nice things, such as KXP (AOKP for Xperia's), CM10, and stock based ROMs, and also dual boot. T dev is going to be really good, as many recognized devs seems to have got the device.
> 
> The XS battery, as I said, is great with the latest update, and the XT should be better than S (maybe not exactly right now, since it just got launched, so updates will come, but in the future I'm sure it will).

Click to collapse



TBH, I'm lost right now lol. I'm just another one of those extra careful, extra whatever-you-call 'em type of people that can't decide on one thing. I've been looking around various deals for new, in-box & factory unlocked Xperia phones and so far, I'm finding deals of the Ion and S in which there's a $80 USD difference between the two. Other than just that price difference, I'm leaning towards the Ion, and I don't know why..... trust of the gut, maybe?

Anyway, the last thing I'd like to ask would be:
- What am I losing if I buy the Ion? And what am I gaining?
- What am I losing if I buy the S? And what am I gaining?

Both have ICS, and both have positive reviews. Although none of the reviews really mentioned sound quality/music play-back in general, will I be getting a proper iPod replacement if I pair any of the two sets with good quality headphones? Oh, and the XT is out of my budget. 

BTW, thanks a bunch for the help!


----------



## Felimenta97 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ghost ic0n said:


> TBH, I'm lost right now lol. I'm just another one of those extra careful, extra whatever-you-call 'em type of people that can't decide on one thing. I've been looking around various deals for new, in-box & factory unlocked Xperia phones and so far, I'm finding deals of the Ion and S in which there's a $80 USD difference between the two. Other than just that price difference, I'm leaning towards the Ion, and I don't know why..... trust of the gut, maybe?
> 
> Anyway, the last thing I'd like to ask would be:
> - What am I losing if I buy the Ion? And what am I gaining?
> ...

Click to collapse



Let me try to help you:

Ion
Pro:
Bigger screen (0.3 bigger)
Maybe a brighter screen
MicroSD slot

Con:
Smaller PPI (less pixels per inch, that makes the individual pixels easier to see)
Almost null dev (maybe not even root)
Boring design

S:
Pro: 
Higher PPI (can't remember about numbers, but it's not they noticeable the difference)
More development
Easier root
Better design
More internal memory (32 GB vs 16 GB Ion)

Con
No MICROSD card slot
... Honestly I can't think of more cons for it.

Both phones have NFC, same camera and audio.

There is an awesome mod, which started on the XS forums, and spread when the compatibility to other devices got higher, that is awesome. It really increases the sound quality.

For the headphones, I'd say to toy to check the headphones thread on the accessories section of XS forums. There are dozens and dozens of pages with opinions, which headphones works, which work partially, etc.

"I got my values. So you can keep yours, OK?"


----------



## prithvee (Oct 18, 2012)

*specs or brand name*

What is the way to choose a phone? ????

SPECIFICATIONS OR BRAND NAME?????
COZ THE SMALLER BRANDS LIKE MMX AND KARBONN HAVE GREATER SPECS THAN THE LARGER BRANDS KEEPING PRICE IN MIND! !!!!!!!


----------



## Ghost ic0n (Oct 18, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Let me try to help you:
> 
> Ion
> Pro:
> ...

Click to collapse



*checks XS development forum*

I'm buying the S. 

Thanks for the help, you saved my first buy! :highfive:


----------



## gagdude (Oct 18, 2012)

prithvee said:


> What is the way to choose a phone? ????
> 
> SPECIFICATIONS OR BRAND NAME?????
> COZ THE SMALLER BRANDS LIKE MMX AND KARBONN HAVE GREATER SPECS THAN THE LARGER BRANDS KEEPING PRICE IN MIND! !!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Here at xda, there is a bigger factor: development. And lesser known phones have none of that
And I don't think any phone has greater specs than the S4 Pro CPUs

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## amarjit_rsingh (Oct 18, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Here at xda, there is a bigger factor: development. And lesser known phones have none of that
> And I don't think any phone has greater specs than the S4 Pro CPUs
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



True

Sent from my ST27i using xda premium


----------



## Felimenta97 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ghost ic0n said:


> *checks XS development forum*
> 
> I'm buying the S.
> 
> Thanks for the help, you saved my first buy! :highfive:

Click to collapse



I'm glad to help 

"I got my values. So you can keep yours, OK?"


----------



## rjunraj (Oct 18, 2012)

I want to buy a new android phone.
My budget is 12000 
I am very fond of playing hd games and watching movies.
I dont prefer any brand
Which phone should i go for
I would like to buy
Spice mi 500 karbonn a21 or mmx a110
All are dual core 
But really very confused coz its very difficuilt to compare karbon's msm7627 a snapdragon dualcore processor with aderno 203 gpu  with spice mi 500's 
Mtk6577 1ghz dualcore processor with powervr sgx 531 gpu.
Benchmark tests are almost similar


----------



## Joekite (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm also looking to buy a new phone
My first (and currently in use with Cyanogen Mod 9) it's the sony xperia x10 mini pro, loved the OS but I think it's time to look for a new phone
As for the money something in between mid-high end phones wouldn't be a problem, Sony's phones are OK, but I saw the Samsung S3 recently and that beautiful screen really impressed me a lot, I can't afford it though.

I don't prefer any particular brands so please enlighten me with a good phone =P.

Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 18, 2012)

Joekite said:


> I'm also looking to buy a new phone
> My first (and currently in use with Cyanogen Mod 9) it's the sony xperia x10 mini pro, loved the OS but I think it's time to look for a new phone
> As for the money something in between mid-high end phones wouldn't be a problem, Sony's phones are OK, but I saw the Samsung S3 recently and that beautiful screen really impressed me a lot, I can't afford it though.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Look at Samsung Galaxy Nexus I9250


----------



## Joekite (Oct 18, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Look at Samsung Galaxy Nexus I9250

Click to collapse



That's one sexy looking phone, the only thing that I would like to improve it's the camera, don't get me wrong it looks nice but something just a little bit better could make the difference plus an extra memory slot could come in handy

Thanks for the suggestion I'll keep it mind


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 18, 2012)

Joekite said:


> That's one sexy looking phone, the only thing that I would like to improve it's the camera, don't get me wrong it looks nice but something just a little bit better could make the difference plus an extra memory slot could come in handy
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion I'll keep it mind

Click to collapse



usually mid range phones sport a 5MP. And the video recording is 720p, this was an exception.
Also for the slot, see, Galaxy S Advance or wait for Galaxy S3 Mini (Though you can check specs on GSMArena even now)


----------



## Joekite (Oct 18, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> usually mid range phones sport a 5MP. And the video recording is 720p, this was an exception.
> Also for the slot, see, Galaxy S Advance or wait for Galaxy S3 Mini (Though you can check specs on GSMArena even now)

Click to collapse



I kinda liked the samsung galaxy s advance, though I haven't seen any updates if this phone it's going to have ICS or JB, thanks for the reply, and hopefully this doesn't seem like I'm bothering too much (sorry if it's). But what about a high range phone that's just a little above the already mentioned phones, do you know any possible candidates?


----------



## Felimenta97 (Oct 18, 2012)

Joekite said:


> I kinda liked the samsung galaxy s advance, though I haven't seen any updates if this phone it's going to have ICS or JB, thanks for the reply, and hopefully this doesn't seem like I'm bothering too much (sorry if it's). But what about a high range phone that's just a little above the already mentioned phones, do you know any possible candidates?

Click to collapse



I think the Xperia P falls into that category.

"I got my values. So you can keep yours, OK?"


----------



## Ghost ic0n (Oct 19, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> I'm glad to help
> 
> "I got my values. So you can keep yours, OK?"

Click to collapse



Hate to act like a burden, but I'm having trouble finding the mod which increases sound quality. Any chance you can link me to it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Felimenta97 (Oct 19, 2012)

Ghost ic0n said:


> Hate to act like a burden, but I'm having trouble finding the mod which increases sound quality. Any chance you can link me to it?
> 
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



It's called AC!D mod. 

"I got my values. So you can keep yours, OK?"


----------



## H'D (Oct 19, 2012)

*First android under $180*

Are there any good unlocked GSM phones for under $180 folks? First android! :cyclops:


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 19, 2012)

Joekite said:


> I kinda liked the samsung galaxy s advance, though I haven't seen any updates if this phone it's going to have ICS or JB, thanks for the reply, and hopefully this doesn't seem like I'm bothering too much (sorry if it's). But what about a high range phone that's just a little above the already mentioned phones, do you know any possible candidates?

Click to collapse



First off, this is a device suggestion thread, so no point regarding bothering :highfive:
Now, S Advance will get a direct Official JB update soon. Maybe Q4 2012 or Q1 2013.
And above this range, with your requirements of a better camera, check out,
Motorola RAZR XT910
Motorola Atrix 2
and a bit more higher, you have a clear choice of Galaxy S2



Felimenta97 said:


> I think the Xperia P falls into that category.

Click to collapse



Xperia P is a great one too, except for the fact that it has a 1305mAh battery that barely lasts for a day with minimal use.


----------



## Blair1067 (Oct 19, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> 7 inch tablets seem like an odd size to me. Not really big enough for the things I would use it for to replace a laptop, but too big to replace my phone.

Click to collapse



I am not looking for a new phone.Could you give me any suggestion?


----------



## simon_cbb (Oct 19, 2012)

Great thread! Really enjoying it - reading from people who like to mod their phones, I get the info I really need.

Im on, the little, lovely Xperia U and enjoying it!

Sent from my ST25i using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 19, 2012)

simon_cbb said:


> Great thread! Really enjoying it - reading from people who like to mod their phones, I get the info I really need.
> 
> Im on, the little, lovely Xperia U and enjoying it!
> 
> Sent from my ST25i using xda premium

Click to collapse



I myself was considering buying this phone.
Can you answer a few questions for me please 

. How is the overall experience.
. Temple run runs smooth?
. Battery backup on average use (sms, call, socializing, some games)?
. How do you find the typing experience compared to a 4 inch screen if you have used that before?


----------



## H4CK_H0PP3R (Oct 19, 2012)

*HELP*

Hi friends,

please help me out to buy tablet,

I dont know much about there hardware configuration,

I want tablet specialy for hacking & fun purpose,like it can be rooted ,new ROMS,i can use backtrack on it n sum other distro & can pentest on it,

wht i wanted 1 gb RAM & highest n awesome processor 

+dual boot will be awesome i mean i can use windows or andorid or anything at 1 click (IF AVIALBLE)

+ upgradable 

+calling function wil b nice with sim card for using 2g +3g

+ i hv huwaei 7.2mbps modem E1750C unlocked, it can b work on it,

+ Battey must be awesome with gr8 battery backup cz my bro have HTC ka mobile usko full day charging pe rakhke cel use karna padtaa he, i dnt want to face this charging problem

+ front & back camera normal to take pics n for video caling 

+ awesome touch scren experiance

+ awesome reviews cz i always buys 1 time only not again n again

+ other normal n amazing features like expandable memry including 16 gb internal memroy,wifi ,usb 2.0 usb 3.0 ports,good sound quality for music  n bla bla etc..


My  budget is 15-20 K INR but i can add more budget also if above budget fails my requirement

So plz guide me as i know there are some branded tabs also but no idea whether they meet my requirements or not, brand is not important for me, i know some tabs starts with 3.5K but stil i am looking for best long time usable tab,

Help me i will be very very much thankfull to you guys.

help me


----------



## Joekite (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions, now it's a matter of deciding which is the one that I'm going to buy, there's a promotion for the Samsung Galaxy Nexus so I might go for it

Thanks Everyone


----------



## mfsr98 (Oct 19, 2012)

Exacly like me, there is a promotion for the nexus


----------



## elpremo (Oct 19, 2012)

perfect and good idea


----------



## TheNightHawk223 (Oct 20, 2012)

Finally managed to rake in almost enough money for a tablet. Now I'm just wondering if the Nexus 7 is still a good buy as I won't be able to upgrade for a good while and it will take me some time (Around a month) before I can finally get it. I know I should then choose in a month but as I have other reasons of needing to choose early. I also heard of the Acer Iconia A110 which is apperantly almost the same as the Nexus with a sd card slot but minus the nexus benefits. Any advice for which is best? 

Sent from my HTC One XL using xda premium


----------



## Ghost ic0n (Oct 20, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> It's called AC!D mod.
> 
> "I got my values. So you can keep yours, OK?"

Click to collapse



Thanks yet again! I'm so rooting for an S now, time to search up some sweet ballistic cases and quality screen protectors along the way as I hunt for a sealed, in-box deal. 

As far as the AC!D mod, it looks professional with all of the addons it gives. But, most of its features rely on the Beats Audio engine/stuff. And Beats (by Dr. Dre,) is strictly for bass-heavy pop/hip-hop songs..... and I'm a metal-head. Along with it, a bunch of punk rock. I hope that the mod doesn't mess up the sound and make the vocals and other instruments unclear due to heavy/loud bass.

BTW, does anybody have experience with this mod in terms of listening to rock, metal/progressive metal, and/or punk rock? Oh, and I'm not going to be using Beats headphones. Instead, I have a pair of Monoprice 8323 noise-isolating headphones which cost only $24, and compete (if not even win at points) with $200+ Beats headphones (according to many professional reviews.)


----------



## Felimenta97 (Oct 20, 2012)

Ghost ic0n said:


> Thanks yet again! I'm so rooting for an S now, time to search up some sweet ballistic cases and quality screen protectors along the way as I hunt for a sealed, in-box deal.
> 
> As far as the AC!D mod, it looks professional with all of the addons it gives. But, most of its features rely on the Beats Audio engine/stuff. And Beats (by Dr. Dre,) is strictly for bass-heavy pop/hip-hop songs..... and I'm a metal-head. Along with it, a bunch of punk rock. I hope that the mod doesn't mess up the sound and make the vocals and other instruments unclear due to heavy/loud bass.
> 
> BTW, does anybody have experience with this mod in terms of listening to rock, metal/progressive metal, and/or punk rock? Oh, and I'm not going to be using Beats headphones. Instead, I have a pair of Monoprice 8323 noise-isolating headphones which cost only $24, and compete (if not even win at points) with $200+ Beats headphones (according to many professional reviews.)

Click to collapse



Well, I listen to a certain number of music styles, such as electronics, rock, punk rock, a little of pop in general (not the ****ty pop most listen), and, IMO, it is perfect for me.

"A scattered dream that's like a far off memory
A far off memory that's like a scattered dream"


----------



## CPQR (Oct 20, 2012)

Okay, So I have a Xperia U st25i and am a happy user. Now I want to gift my girl a new phone and I am stuck between Sola & U.
They are almost same spec wise but I think Sola has a better shape. I can get them for almost same price on eBay.
So what are your suggestions, any other phone in this price range you guys can suggest?


----------



## maged6294 (Oct 20, 2012)

I don't know what should I buy between Samasung Galaxy S3 Mini or Samsung Galaxy Note 2? Can some one hlep me to fix this "problem" for me?


----------



## Brute.Force (Oct 20, 2012)

*phone with huge dev support*

Friends i want to buy a phone which has huge dev support and custom roms. i know about htc hd2 and nexus one but they are lil bit expensive. so recommend me a phone for which i can expect custom roms for future android. i can afford the following
1. htc aria
2. htc legend
3. htc explorer
4. samsung galaxy gio
5. htc hero
6. any other phone in the same price range
plz dont recommend zte blade as it is not available in my area.
Thanks in advance


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 20, 2012)

H4CK_H0PP3R said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> please help me out to buy tablet,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



THIS suits your Calling, Hacking & Performance requirements. It even has a XDA dedicated Forum.
THIS is also worth a view.



TheNightHawk223 said:


> Finally managed to rake in almost enough money for a tablet. Now I'm just wondering if the Nexus 7 is still a good buy as I won't be able to upgrade for a good while and it will take me some time (Around a month) before I can finally get it. I know I should then choose in a month but as I have other reasons of needing to choose early. I also heard of the Acer Iconia A110 which is apperantly almost the same as the Nexus with a sd card slot but minus the nexus benefits. Any advice for which is best?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One XL using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nexus 7 is very attractive but logically useless. Only WIFI, just 8-16 storage. It'll be fun for a month then you'll regret. So better go for THIS.
AFAIK, Atleast in India, Nexus 7 costs almost equivalent to this.



maged6294 said:


> I don't know what should I buy between Samasung Galaxy S3 Mini or Samsung Galaxy Note 2? Can some one hlep me to fix this "problem" for me?

Click to collapse



This is a way off comparison!
S3 Mini is a sub 20k phone and a phone.
Note 2 is a 35-45 range phone and is a phablet!



AndroidAddiction said:


> Friends i want to buy a phone which has huge dev support and custom roms. i know about htc hd2 and nexus one but they are lil bit expensive. so recommend me a phone for which i can expect custom roms for future android. i can afford the following
> 1. htc aria
> 2. htc legend
> 3. htc explorer
> ...

Click to collapse



You should get your budget right first.
Explorer is a starting range phone, 8-10k while HTC Hero is a high end 30k+ phone and HTC Legend is sub 20k phone..


----------



## Ghost ic0n (Oct 20, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Well, I listen to a certain number of music styles, such as electronics, rock, punk rock, a little of pop in general (not the ****ty pop most listen), and, IMO, it is perfect for me.
> 
> "A scattered dream that's like a far off memory
> A far off memory that's like a scattered dream"

Click to collapse



Surprisingly, I'm talking to someone who has my tast of music! 
Yes, the sh*tty pop people listen to these days only to jack-off to the sexual lyrics most of the songs in that genre contain is sickening. Ok, I think it's time I go hunting for some Xperia S deals. And with it, gather all the mods and custom stuff that fit my taste buds along the way.

Thanks for the help. 

---------- Post added at 02:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 PM ----------

BTW, can anybody recommend to me some good, not too over-priced covers for the Xperia S? After hours of searching, all I found to be somewhat decent are these:
http://www.spigen.com/sony-xperia-s-case-ultra-thin-series.html

Does anybody have any experience with them? They seem decent based on the few reviews and the overall look they have. My main target is to find ballistic cases, the ones with re-enforced corners. But, sadly, most cases like those are for the Ion and not the S.... Other than that, it completely sucks to see that Otterbox doesn't support most Xperia models. In fact, it only makes covers/cases for one model.


----------



## Felimenta97 (Oct 20, 2012)

Ghost ic0n said:


> Surprisingly, I'm talking to someone who has my tast of music!
> Yes, the sh*tty pop people listen to these days only to jack-off to the sexual lyrics most of the songs in that genre contain is sickening. Ok, I think it's time I go hunting for some Xperia S deals. And with it, gather all the mods and custom stuff that fit my taste buds along the way.
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> ...

Click to collapse



As you will surely buy the S, why we don't go to the XS section? 

To answer you last question, we have a thread for Cases for XS. There are almost 70 pages of comments and more comments about it: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1534661

Please read all the stickies before posting anything. Me and KidCarter93 have a n00b friendly thread on Q&A section, where users can ask simpler questions that do not require a creation of a new thread, while there are links for many ROMs and guides (needs a urgent update, though).


----------



## Ghost ic0n (Oct 20, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> As you will surely buy the S, why we don't go to the XS section?
> 
> To answer you last question, we have a thread for Cases for XS. There are almost 70 pages of comments and more comments about it: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1534661
> 
> Please read all the stickies before posting anything. Me and KidCarter93 have a n00b friendly thread on Q&A section, where users can ask simpler questions that do not require a creation of a new thread, while there are links for many ROMs and guides (needs a urgent update, though).

Click to collapse



Wow, you reply quick. And yes, I've been reading through the XS section for a while now since yesterday and have learned pretty much everything regarding rooting, unlocking bootloader, flashing custom android ROM, installing themes and mods etc. So yeah, I'm keeping myself entertained.

Thanks for all the help, BTW. Couldn't have come to a conclusion without it.


----------



## veracu (Oct 21, 2012)

AndroidAddiction said:


> Friends i want to buy a phone which has huge dev support and custom roms. i know about htc hd2 and nexus one but they are lil bit expensive. so recommend me a phone for which i can expect custom roms for future android. i can afford the following
> 1. htc aria
> 2. htc legend
> 3. htc explorer
> ...

Click to collapse



any nexus phone will always have great dev support and the quickest updates.


----------



## lmf (Oct 21, 2012)

im currently using a samsung galaxy epic 4g with 384mb ram and desperate to upgrade for more ram. i mainly use my phone for www and ssh/terminal, i dont game or take a lot of pics. im fine with the epic's 1ghz processor but the memory is killing me. my browsers crash a lot and always low or out of memory. also i mainly use wifi for internet and dont use 3g 4g so any carrier is fine. oh and rooting the phone is a must and with current xda dev support prefered.

im looking for suggestions for a better phone with 1gb ram, nothing fancy needed. i dont have a lot of cash to spend so buying a used phone with some cosmetic issues will be the plan. the last phone i looked up was a samsung galaxy s2 but that can be 200 bucks. if an upgrade is too expensive i can always try my luck on a cheap tablet or nexus.  thanks in advance


----------



## SilverDragon24 (Oct 21, 2012)

Till now i've used nokia b/w devices, nokia s40s, nokia sysmbian, nd currntly a nokia lumia 710 (Windows Phone 7.8)..... I want to get an android nex but not a samsung or LG....... can you suggest a 2.3.7 or better if its an ICS device within 20,000 INR?

---------- Post added at 11:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 AM ----------




SilverDragon24 said:


> Till now i've used nokia b/w devices, nokia s40s, nokia sysmbian, nd currntly a nokia lumia 710 (Windows Phone 7.8)..... I want to get an android nex but not a samsung or LG....... can you suggest a 2.3.7 or better if its an ICS device within 20,000 INR?

Click to collapse



preferably smthng i can root.... this'll be my first droid


----------



## Brute.Force (Oct 21, 2012)

veracu said:


> any nexus phone will always have great dev support and the quickest updates.

Click to collapse



Sir i already mentioned that nexus one is out of my range. can anyone recommend from the phones i have listed?

---------- Post added at 11:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 AM ----------




vj_dustin said:


> You should get your budget right first.
> Explorer is a starting range phone, 8-10k while HTC Hero is a high end 30k+ phone and HTC Legend is sub 20k phone..

Click to collapse



Maybe in india there is so much difference in price but in my country i can get them at almost same price. i mean i can buy a new explorer and a used hero, legend in the same price. So dont worry about the price.


----------



## Black_Prince (Oct 21, 2012)

AndroidAddiction said:


> Friends i want to buy a phone which has huge dev support and custom roms. i know about htc hd2 and nexus one but they are lil bit expensive. so recommend me a phone for which i can expect custom roms for future android. i can afford the following
> 1. htc aria
> 2. htc legend
> 3. htc explorer
> ...

Click to collapse



Why not to try Samsung galaxy S2 G version... 
Very good support and reasonable price.. 
Also LG Optimus series is also good... 
Rom: CodeBox 1.4.0 Unofficial
Kernel: Horsepower 3.1 by fuss
If you like my post please hit thanks button...


----------



## Angat (Oct 21, 2012)

*Phone*

_Well I currently have a HTC Touch HD T8282, still with WM! I was wondering if the HTC Desire C is worth the hard work I gotta do, to buy it?_


----------



## Black_Prince (Oct 21, 2012)

SilverDragon24 said:


> Till now i've used nokia b/w devices, nokia s40s, nokia sysmbian, nd currntly a nokia lumia 710 (Windows Phone 7.8)..... I want to get an android nex but not a samsung or LG....... can you suggest a 2.3.7 or better if its an ICS device within 20,000 INR?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try LG and Sony Experia series... 
Good phones with 4.0 and best user experience... 
In Range of 20000 INR... 

Rom: CodeBox 1.4.0 Unofficial
Kernel: Horsepower 3.1 by fuss
If you like my post please hit thanks button...


----------



## Attitude.SSJ (Oct 21, 2012)

SilverDragon24 said:


> Till now i've used nokia b/w devices, nokia s40s, nokia sysmbian, nd currntly a nokia lumia 710 (Windows Phone 7.8)..... I want to get an android nex but not a samsung or LG....... can you suggest a 2.3.7 or better if its an ICS device within 20,000 INR?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Xperia u or sola......


----------



## angry_machine (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi everyone..

Been with smartphones pretty long and lasty Im using Galaxy S2.

For several reasons I want to change it or possibly upgrade. First is My eye has an issue followed up that my tears do not generate fast to refresh the eyes, so i gotta leave my work on pc for long , and for that alternatives are mobile for internet etc. and 2ndly im a big tired of the galaxy series for deisgn and everything else.

What I need it to be uses is:

Cool Music Support, since im a pro musician
Internet support
Often camera usage
Few vdo
Few gaming
and good speed
modding aspects
Moderate battery probable is full 1 day.

I was checking on the recent phones, I was always with ericsson before...and I found:


xperia s,Acro S,Xperia SL and the new upcoming T, also the ION. 

ION and Xperia SL seems to be very low moding aspects?

Also the HTC one x and x+ but they seem to have battery issues? 

And The Lg optimus 4x hd


I was also taking a look for tabs, specially the samsung tab 2 both 7 and 10 inches, but the processors seem to be a low ? 

My budget is about 550 usd...

Please give me your valauable suggestions in general i have been chking all of them about 1 month gotta decide and get one by tomorrow.

Thanks all!


----------



## Black_Prince (Oct 21, 2012)

angry_machine said:


> Hi everyone..
> 
> Been with smartphones pretty long and lasty Im using Galaxy S2.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for LG Optimus... 

Rom: CodeBox 1.4.0 Unofficial
Kernel: Horsepower 3.1 by fuss
If you like my post please hit thanks button...


----------



## Marqin (Oct 21, 2012)

Do you know any device with hardware keyboard that is "better" than Desire Z?


----------



## H4CK_H0PP3R (Oct 21, 2012)

*wvingse $300,000*



vj_dustin said:


> samsung_galaxy_tab_2_7_0_p3100 = THIS suits your Calling, Hacking & Performance requirements. It even has a XDA dedicated Forum.
> asus_transformer_tf101 = THIS is also worth a view.

Click to collapse



Hey mate even i am from India ,Can u tell me about cpu & gpu performance of samsung tab 2 p3100 ? Is it worth buy ? only prob is it does not support modem , Can we use pendrive on it or any other usb devices ? what are the cons of this tab ?

The asus transformer tf101 does not come under my budget ,mu budget is 15-20 K INR ,

Is there any good choices within same range for my mentioned specs before?


----------



## Attitude.SSJ (Oct 21, 2012)

H4CK_H0PP3R said:


> Hey mate even i am from India ,Can u tell me about cpu & gpu performance of samsung tab 2 p3100 ? Is it worth buy ? only prob is it does not support modem , Can we use pendrive on it or any other usb devices ? what are the cons of this tab ?
> 
> The asus transformer tf101 does not come under my budget ,mu budget is 15-20 K INR ,
> 
> Is there any good choices within same range for my mentioned specs before?

Click to collapse



How about waiting for the nexus 7??


----------



## Marqin (Oct 21, 2012)

IAmNice said:


> Xperia mini pro. Better hardware and good keyboard
> 
> Sent from my E15i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It's quite too small for me  And I'm looking for something with 2 cores. Of course GSM, not CDMA.

Sent from my brain implant using xda app-developers app


----------



## Felimenta97 (Oct 21, 2012)

Marqin said:


> It's quite too small for me  And I'm looking for something with 2 cores. Of course GSM, not CDMA.
> 
> Sent from my brain implant using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I don't like much, but maybe Motorola Milestone 3?

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## Marqin (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh, thanks  I didn't noticed Milestone 3 cause it's not avalible in my country, but will check shipping from GB. Thanks.

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## H4CK_H0PP3R (Oct 21, 2012)

Attitude.SSJ said:


> How about waiting for the nexus 7??

Click to collapse



Nexus 7 ? Do you have any idea when they going to launch in india? & nexus 7 is not comes under my specs..see it on page no. 54


----------



## mfsr98 (Oct 21, 2012)

Should I buy the Galaxy Nexus or the Sony Xperia P? Galaxy Nexus is better on screen, processor, development here, google updates (but the next nexus is coming, so that should end soon...) and battery. The Sony is good because it's recent, floating touch, camera (which I don't care a lot but always like to have a good one on the pocket), HMDI (which I want), FM radio (Which I also use),


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm looking to get a low cost dual core Droid. Preferably with good battery life and a clear screen. I'm willing to accept a smaller phone if it's clearer. Any ideas please? Something along the lines of xperia sola

Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mfsr98 (Oct 21, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> I'm looking to get a low cost dual core Droid. Preferably with good battery life and a clear screen. I'm willing to accept a smaller phone if it's clearer. Any ideas please? Something along the lines of xperia sola
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



maybe the post I just did may help you out.


----------



## Felimenta97 (Oct 21, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> Should I buy the Galaxy Nexus or the Sony Xperia P? Galaxy Nexus is better on screen, processor, development here, google updates (but the next nexus is coming, so that should end soon...) and battery. The Sony is good because it's recent, floating touch, camera (which I don't care a lot but always like to have a good one on the pocket), HMDI (which I want), FM radio (Which I also use),

Click to collapse



You are confusing a lot. I think the Xperia P have a better processor, I think. The screen is slightly lower res, but I like more the Sony screen than AMOLED one. It does not have floating touch, and better camera. The build quality is also better (unibody aluminum). The rest is right.

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## mfsr98 (Oct 21, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> You are confusing a lot. I think the Xperia P have a better processor, I think. The screen is slightly lower res, but I like more the Sony screen than AMOLED one. It does not have floating touch, and better camera. The build quality is also better (unibody aluminum). The rest is right.
> 
> "What really matters in this world, anyway?"

Click to collapse



wut? the sony xperia P is only 1 ghz processor... and nexus 1.2 ghz
yes, the sony xperia P has floating touch and a better camera (8mp vs 5 mp). Maybe YOU confused the specs I said from the nexus with the sony 
Sony xperia P: http://www.gsmarena.com/sony_xperia_p-4436.php
Galaxy Nexus: http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_nexus_i9250-4219.php


----------



## Felimenta97 (Oct 21, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> wut? the sony xperia P is only 1 ghz processor... and nexus 1.2 ghz
> yes, the sony xperia P has floating touch and a better camera (8mp vs 5 mp). Maybe YOU confused the specs I said from the nexus with the sony
> Sony xperia P: http://www.gsmarena.com/sony_xperia_p-4436.php
> Galaxy Nexus: http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_nexus_i9250-4219.php

Click to collapse



It's Xperia SOLA that has floating touch, not Xperia P. I said the same thing about the camera, but numbers don't matter. And P has an newer processor. 

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 21, 2012)

Don't get the xperia P unless you plan on getting an additional  battery cover. 1300mAh is simply unmanageable :banghead:

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## mfsr98 (Oct 21, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> It's Xperia SOLA that has floating touch, not Xperia P. I said the same thing about the camera, but numbers don't matter. And P has an newer processor.
> 
> "What really matters in this world, anyway?"

Click to collapse



You're right about the floating touch; the camera, I just thinking on the pixels, I don't really know which one goes better but the specs says almost the same; about the cpu, the nexus has more clock but GPU I don't really know which is better. 
Anyways, what do you think? I like the xperia because it will have jelly bean (I know the nexus has, but thats too mainstream ) and because it's more recent. But the nexus is also good because I like having the AOSP feeling.


----------



## Felimenta97 (Oct 21, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> You're right about the floating touch; the camera, I just thinking on the pixels, I don't really know which one goes better but the specs says almost the same; about the cpu, the nexus has more clock but GPU I don't really know which is better.
> Anyways, what do you think? I like the xperia because it will have jelly bean (I know the nexus has, but thats too mainstream ) and because it's more recent. But the nexus is also good because I like having the AOSP feeling.

Click to collapse



Well, I'm a Sony fan (I have an Xperia S), so I will turn to Xperia P. Design is something that really matters for me, at least. I like to have a good phone, with good specs, but I like it to be good looking. When I'm not doing anything i keep staring at my phone lol. Media is also important to me. I'm not exactly a audiophile, but I enjoy good sound, so that's important to me.


----------



## mfsr98 (Oct 21, 2012)

Lol I keep staring at my phone too, but I like the nexus design 
and the sony looks really weird with the buttons on the back...
"Display has poor blacks, high brightness levels result in poor color rendering and loss of contrast" from GSMARENA


----------



## abnkamal (Oct 21, 2012)

*the best mobile phone*

i am buying a new mobile the next month,and i need some help picking up on of these !
1- HTC Desire X
2- Galaxy S advance I9070
3- Xperia Arc S
4- Motorola RAZR XT910

Priority one : Processing power
Priority tow: Hardware quality 
Priority three: Design


----------



## Felimenta97 (Oct 21, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> Lol I keep staring at my phone too, but I like the nexus design
> and the sony looks really weird with the buttons on the back...
> "Display has poor blacks, high brightness levels result in poor color rendering and loss of contrast" from GSMARENA

Click to collapse



Buttons on the back? Oh, that's the idea of the NXT series. Be different. About display, I like more the vibrant and close to real colors on XP than true black on AMOLED.



abnkamal said:


> i am buying a new mobile the next month,and i need some help picking up on of these !
> 1- HTC Desire X
> 2- Galaxy S advance I9070
> 3- Xperia Arc S
> ...

Click to collapse



Processing Power: Galaxy S Advance
Hardware Quality: Razr
Design: xperia Arc S


----------



## mfsr98 (Oct 21, 2012)

Sony Xperia P almost doesnt have development... no CM9 or CM10


----------



## abnkamal (Oct 21, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Buttons on the back? Oh, that's the idea of the NXT series. Be different. About display, I like more the vibrant and close to real colors on XP than true black on AMOLED.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



does Galaxy S advance has development ?, if i erased the stuck rom, will i be able to restore it ?
note that i am now have HTC wildfire and it is giving me hard time for 4 months now.


----------



## Felimenta97 (Oct 21, 2012)

abnkamal said:


> does Galaxy S advance has development ?, if i erased the stuck rom, will i be able to restore it ?
> note that i am now have HTC wildfire and it is giving me hard time for 4 months now.

Click to collapse



I can't even find a dedicated category for the S Advance, to be honest.


----------



## Attitude.SSJ (Oct 21, 2012)

H4CK_H0PP3R said:


> Nexus 7 ? Do you have any idea when they going to launch in india? & nexus 7 is not comes under my specs..see it on page no. 54

Click to collapse



Well they stated that it will be released in november...not too far i guess.


----------



## mfsr98 (Oct 21, 2012)

really? november? maybe thats when its coming to Portugal, I hope so!


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 21, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> maybe the post I just did may help you out.

Click to collapse



Not really,the nexus doesn't expand memory, but is a good phone. Same for xperia p. No memory expansion. 








Felimenta97 said:


> Processing Power: Galaxy S Advance
> Hardware Quality: Razr
> Design: xperia Arc S

Click to collapse



How about Huawei Ascend P1?


Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## abnkamal (Oct 21, 2012)

abnkamal said:


> does Galaxy S advance has development ?, if i erased the stuck rom, will i be able to restore it ?
> note that i am now have HTC wildfire and it is giving me hard time for 4 months now.

Click to collapse





Felimenta97 said:


> I can't even find a dedicated category for the S Advance, to be honest.

Click to collapse



ok, does it upgradable to ICS "Official"?
and you are sure it is the high performance Hand Held Phone ?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Felimenta97 (Oct 21, 2012)

abnkamal said:


> ok, do upgradable to ICS "Official"

Click to collapse



I think S Advance will get Jelly Bean. Same for P.

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## abnkamal (Oct 21, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> I think S Advance will get Jelly Bean. Same for P.

Click to collapse



what makes you say that ?
 i mean it is not even announced officially for ICS, you must be a fan of Samsung


----------



## Felimenta97 (Oct 21, 2012)

abnkamal said:


> what makes you say that ?
> i mean it is not even announced officially for ICS, you must be a fan of Samsung

Click to collapse



I said I think. I may have read wrong. I know for sure Arc S won't (sorry, I meant it, I said P wrong). And the Galaxy is the best because it has the best processor of those, on the same level of the Razr. And I'm a Sony Fan.

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"

---------- Post added at 05:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:16 PM ----------




Felimenta97 said:


> I said I think. I may have read wrong. I know for sure Arc S won't (sorry, I meant it, I said P wrong). And the Galaxy is the best of those because it has the best processor of those, on the same level of the Razr. And I'm a Sony Fan.
> 
> "What really matters in this world, anyway?"

Click to collapse



Sorry for this mess. Quoted instead of editing look. Check the quote right above this.

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## abnkamal (Oct 21, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> I think S Advance will get Jelly Bean. Same for P.
> 
> "What really matters in this world, anyway?"

Click to collapse





Felimenta97 said:


> I said I think. I may have read wrong. I know for sure Arc S won't (sorry, I meant it, I said P wrong). And the Galaxy is the best because it has the best processor of those, on the same level of the Razr. And I'm a Sony Fan.
> 
> "What really matters in this world, anyway?"
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:16 PM ----------

Click to collapse



ok, thanks for you efforts, i will go for S advance.


----------



## kmankin5344 (Oct 21, 2012)

Htc one x or sii skyrocket? Eligible for an upgrade on att and have the choice of either both are refurbs. I don't have much cash to spend, just looking for the better value. Thank you. 

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mfsr98 (Oct 21, 2012)

of course one X!


----------



## gagdude (Oct 21, 2012)

kmankin5344 said:


> Htc one x or sii skyrocket? Eligible for an upgrade on att and have the choice of either both are refurbs. I don't have much cash to spend, just looking for the better value. Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Dude... One X rapes the Skyrocket
Only problem is, you can't root it (yet?)

Sent from my Droid using xda premium


----------



## XBL_Punisher1564 (Oct 22, 2012)

Microsoft Surface?


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 22, 2012)

Surface seems overpriced for an OS that has just started up. IMHO it will fall on its face.

Also guys, Samsung Galaxy S Advance WILL get the JB update.
THIS IS OFFICIAL!

---------- Post added at 11:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 AM ----------




H4CK_H0PP3R said:


> Hey mate even i am from India ,Can u tell me about cpu & gpu performance of samsung tab 2 p3100 ? Is it worth buy ? only prob is it does not support modem , Can we use pendrive on it or any other usb devices ? what are the cons of this tab ?
> 
> The asus transformer tf101 does not come under my budget ,mu budget is 15-20 K INR ,
> 
> Is there any good choices within same range for my mentioned specs before?

Click to collapse



Since you are in India, open flipkart and check out tabs in that range. Though the best you can get is Samsung Tab 2. Also read user reviews for it there with the CERTIFIED BUYER tag only! AFAIK it doesn't have any problems per say and yes it has the OTG Feature so you can plug in a USB through a OTG Cable, not directly though. Also about the modem, i'm not sure.



mfsr98 said:


> Should I buy the Galaxy Nexus or the Sony Xperia P? Galaxy Nexus is better on screen, processor, development here, google updates (but the next nexus is coming, so that should end soon...) and battery. The Sony is good because it's recent, floating touch, camera (which I don't care a lot but always like to have a good one on the pocket), HMDI (which I want), FM radio (Which I also use),

Click to collapse



Since you do not seem to be in a hurry, wait for the next Nexus & the Samsung Galaxy S3 Mini. They both are worth waiting.



Allanitomwesh said:


> I'm looking to get a low cost dual core Droid. Preferably with good battery life and a clear screen. I'm willing to accept a smaller phone if it's clearer. Any ideas please? Something along the lines of xperia sola
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Low cost dual core is a hot topic lol :laugh:
As mentioned on the previous pages it features
HTC Desire X, S Advance, Sola, Xperia U, Xperia go, Galaxy Nexus.
Compare them a bit.



abnkamal said:


> does Galaxy S advance has development ?, if i erased the stuck rom, will i be able to restore it ?
> note that i am now have HTC wildfire and it is giving me hard time for 4 months now.

Click to collapse



No dedicated thread as of yet, but development has started for it.



Attitude.SSJ said:


> Well they stated that it will be released in november...not too far i guess.

Click to collapse



It sure will be. But i heard from a guy working for NVIDIA that a new range might be released next year. So IMO buying a non expandable, only WIFI tab, seems unwise.. :/


----------



## Blair1067 (Oct 22, 2012)

I am not looking for a new phone.Could you give me any suggestion?


----------



## aenima73 (Oct 22, 2012)

Any suggestion for a new tablet?

Thanks


----------



## t0lik (Oct 22, 2012)

*HTC Ones vs Sony Xpreria S(L)*

What to choose from HTC One S and Sony Xperia S(L)? What are the benefits and disadvantages of both phones?


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 22, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Low cost dual core is a hot topic lol :laugh:
> As mentioned on the previous pages it features
> HTC Desire X, S Advance, Sola, Xperia U, Xperia go, Galaxy Nexus.
> Compare them a bit :/

Click to collapse



Thanks. I'll check them out.


Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (Oct 22, 2012)

Is Galaxy Pocket a good phone?


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 22, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Is Galaxy Pocket a good phone?

Click to collapse



depends on your requirements & budget :|


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 22, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Is Galaxy Pocket a good phone?

Click to collapse



For the price,yes.

Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mfsr98 (Oct 22, 2012)

Well what about tablets? would the Nexus 7 or the Galaxy Tab or the Galaxy Tab 2 win? all of them are 7" (it's what I can buy right now, I have about 220€ for this and I live in Portugal)
-Galaxy tabs can make calls, that's actually pretty cool and now I want it  ;
-Better screen resolution on the nexus 7, really important to me (and corning glass, love that ) ;
-No microSD slot on the nexus 7, but I don't really care;
-Nexus 7 has NFC, never really usef that before but it can become useful;
-A lot better processor on the nexus 7, which is really important to me!;
-Galaxy tab 2 has a camera, it can become useful at times;
-better battery on nexus 7;
From this, it seems that the nexus 7 is better, right?


----------



## stylez (Oct 23, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> Well what about tablets? would the Nexus 7 or the Galaxy Tab or the Galaxy Tab 2 win? all of them are 7" (it's what I can buy right now, I have about 220€ for this and I live in Portugal)
> -Galaxy tabs can make calls, that's actually pretty cool and now I want it  ;
> -Better screen resolution on the nexus 7, really important to me (and corning glass, love that ) ;
> -No microSD slot on the nexus 7, but I don't really care;
> ...

Click to collapse



Looking into tablets since the 17" workstation is no way to travel.

And after all weighs up for price and development it has to be the Nexus 7 16GB

The Nexus range are always produced for developers as source code is available.

I was looking at Motorola Xoom 32GB just due to 3G capability but still end up back to looking at the Nexus 7 with a USB keyboard probably Logitech set up.

I have to say this thread made me laugh as specs say nothing unless it can be hacked  "That is meant as Humour"

And whoever said XT910 was good quality never owned one as that's why i have device in signature to keep me thru


----------



## gemini2201 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello, 
I'm looking for Android phone up to 200$. 
Not sure if should I buy something kinda outdated (like htc desire with old android) or rather fairly new construct like chineese clones (something like hdc i9300 or something else on mtk6575/6577). with recent android version Those chineese phones have quite good specs, but it's a lot of mess with them (sometime they claim to have ips screen, sometime the vary same model say it's amoled, even single alieexpress auction in one place is stated that it has ips screen while few lines lower says its amoled). 
Very hard for me too choose. Are there any reputable reviews of those clones? Lots of reviews look more like commercials saying only good thigs about phone.
 What would you choose? 
I just want pretty standard things like :
 responsive UI (hate lagging)
 wifi (really working not just 1m away router)
 good screen usable in sunlight (perfect would be ips) between 3.5 and 4.8 inches. 
web browsing option
 capable of runinng few apps at the time (browser, calendard etc) - don't care about games, although it would be nice to view movies.
 and pretty decent battery (so like 2days at least of working) 
GPS
 decent camera which could replace separate compact camera. 
Phone must be new.

Is anyone really happy with clone bought from china? Not only after buying but also after few months of use?
 Could you point sellers you've been satisfied with? I know there are ratings with aliexpress, but many users buying barely know what they are buying, and even if phone is lot worse then specs say they give good feedback. E.g. Few months ago on polish auction site (like ebay) there was a guy selling fake pendrives (256mb capacity while claiming to have 32gb - altered somehow to show fake capacity) and most users left him positive feedback. 
thanks in advance


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 23, 2012)

gemini2201 said:


> Hello,
> I'm looking for Android phone up to 200$.
> Not sure if should I buy something kinda outdated (like htc desire with old android) or rather fairly new construct like chineese clones (something like hdc i9300 or something else on mtk6575/6577). with recent android version Those chineese phones have quite good specs, but it's a lot of mess with them (sometime they claim to have ips screen, sometime the vary same model say it's amoled, even single alieexpress auction in one place is stated that it has ips screen while few lines lower says its amoled).
> Very hard for me too choose. Are there any reputable reviews of those clones? Lots of reviews look more like commercials saying only good thigs about phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you're buying Chinese stick to genuine manufacturers.ZTE,Lenovo,HUAWEI, Meizu,Xiaomi,Ainol Tablet,and perhaps ZOPO.

Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## FormerSlacker (Oct 23, 2012)

Okay, so here's my situation. I spend most of my time in a low signal environment, and absolutely need an Android with good reception.

My obvious preference was the Galaxy Nexus, but seems like reception isn't all that great depending on who you talk to, so here are my options:

Galaxy Nexus (questionable reception)
Razr V (Great reception, but not pentaband which is a big drawback)
Huawei Ascend P1 (seems to have good reception and penta, but I'm leery of Huawei as a brand)

Thoughts?


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 23, 2012)

FormerSlacker said:


> Okay, so here's my situation. I spend most of my time in a low signal environment, and absolutely need an Android with good reception.
> 
> My obvious preference was the Galaxy Nexus, but seems like reception isn't all that great depending on who you talk to, so here are my options:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ascend P1. You get vanilla android and good reception and a slim phone. If you can get it at a low price go for it.  


Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jie.lin8 (Oct 23, 2012)

hi, i would like some advice for a phone which has good modding support from devs but is not the current galaxy nexus + is cheaper than $400  cheers


----------



## DingoDingo (Oct 23, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> If you're buying Chinese stick to genuine manufacturers.ZTE,Lenovo,HUAWEI, Meizu,Xiaomi,Ainol Tablet,and perhaps ZOPO.
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Totaly agree, I had good expiriance with HUAWEI G300.


----------



## idevice12345 (Oct 23, 2012)

Who's going to buy the iPad mini?

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 23, 2012)

idevice12345 said:


> Who's going to buy the iPad mini?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Erm.........nope

 I've used that sentence on two threads in five minutes, both regarding the same device

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Hyflex (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey Guys,

It's my Birthday in three days time and well, I'm going to be treating myself to two new devices the first being a new phone and the second being a new tablet.

I previously had an ASUS Transformer TF201 which got refunded because I wasn't happy with it because of countless faults, I also had an HTC Desire Z (T-Mobile G2) which I actually had to have replaced twice because they died on me and typical just two weeks after my warrenty ran out the device died again so currently I'm "phoneless"

I'm looking at the Microsoft Windows Surface 32GB Tablet with a Type Cover but I am unsure if there are better tablets available and as for a phone I've been looking at devices such as the HTC One X and a Samsung Galaxy S3...

Would anyone recommend me anything different? 

Thanks
- Hyflex


----------



## thebeastglasser (Oct 23, 2012)

Currently on Sprint's (Virgin Mobile's) network with an Evo V 4G (Evo 3D for those who a degree in VM) and I'm kind of losing it on Sprint's network. I'll probably jump to TMO's prepaid service for $30 a month, but I'll have to buy the phone off contract. 

So anybody know a decent phone for $400 or less? That's the max, I'd prefer something in the $300-200 range, but $400 works. I've been looking at the International HTC One X, but anybody have any other ideas? 

Sent from my PARANOID 3VO


----------



## klanphea (Oct 23, 2012)

*[Q] What TABLET to buy....buy one NOW or WAIT?*

I have a stable working NO PROBLEM, Nook Tablet 8GB 7inch w/ installed Android 4.1 Jelly Bean ...

 ...not even few months old...have the CM10 10/12 release version mod. ....NO PROBLEMS...just wished I had GPS, Bluetooth, Cameras, etc on it...also some extra ports...

 I got someone to buy it for $185 ...but what to do with that $$$ is the question...buy another tablet such as these:

 $170
 -Samsung Refurbished GT-P3113-TS8A Galaxy Tab 2 with WiFi 7.0" Touchscreen Featuring Android 4.0 (Ice Cream Sandwich) Operating System, Titanium Silver
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Samsung-Re...ilver/21142087

 $200
 -Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 with WiFi 7" Touchscreen Tablet PC Featuring Android 4.0 (Ice Cream Sandwich) Operating System, Silver
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Samsung-Ga...ilver/20666761

 or...... get a Windows Tablet??? or is there a better tablet 7inch or 10inch that has GPS...BLUETOOTH...FORNT/BACK CAMERA...etc...

 Want some advice....let me know...


----------



## rootpl1165 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello everyone.
I need new mobile phone.
I don't want to spend too much money but I'd like to have JB on it or ICS so Galaxy Nexus etc. is not an option.
Is there any mid-end phone you could recommend that is possible to root and install JB on it ?
And which one is the easiest to root and install custom software ?
Thanks for help in advance !


----------



## Ectosock (Oct 24, 2012)

*iPhone 5 or HTC One X+*

My upgrade is past due. Should I buy the iPhone 5 or wait for the HTC One X+?

I'm on AT&T and have it narrowed down to these two contenders but I'm not sure if I should wait for the One X+ at the risk of it costing more than $199 which is my budget. 

Does anyone have any speculation as to what the One X+ will cost?


----------



## shermanator (Oct 24, 2012)

*GS3 Or One X*

Hi there everyone!
I am currently the user of an HTC sensation 4G on the T-Mobile network. However, I am facing the opportunity of switching over to AT&T and therefore the option of choosing between two of the leading Android devices. However, I cannot seem to decide which I would like to have on my own. I am looking for owner advice to try and figure out which of the two would be better for me. Considering that music sound quality is an important factor for me, as well as the picture quality of both the screen and the camera. In addition, I do really prefer the UO of the sense but would like to hear about the GS3 in comparison. I appreciate any help!

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## Be.R7 (Oct 24, 2012)

Do someone know about samsung galaxy rush?
Is it available worldwide? Come to Indonesia?
Is it locked by network provider?
How much it price?

Sorry for bad English.


----------



## dmb219 (Oct 24, 2012)

shermanator said:


> Hi there everyone!
> I am currently the user of an HTC sensation 4G on the T-Mobile network. However, I am facing the opportunity of switching over to AT&T and therefore the option of choosing between two of the leading Android devices. However, I cannot seem to decide which I would like to have on my own. I am looking for owner advice to try and figure out which of the two would be better for me. Considering that music sound quality is an important factor for me, as well as the picture quality of both the screen and the camera. In addition, I do really prefer the UO of the sense but would like to hear about the GS3 in comparison. I appreciate any help!
> 
> Thank you all in advance!

Click to collapse



If the Note 2 isn't too big or expensive for you, it's the new beast


----------



## leslieliang (Oct 24, 2012)

I am on T-Mobile and due for an upgrade. I currently have an iPhone, but would like to give Android a try. What will be a good phone to start with? I would like for it to be rootable. I was thinking S III or One S?


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 24, 2012)

Hyflex said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> It's my Birthday in three days time and well, I'm going to be treating myself to two new devices the first being a new phone and the second being a new tablet.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Galaxy Note 2. Solves both your problems. 

Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## pastal (Oct 24, 2012)

Ectosock said:


> My upgrade is past due. Should I buy the iPhone 5 or wait for the HTC One X+?
> 
> I'm on AT&T and have it narrowed down to these two contenders but I'm not sure if I should wait for the One X+ at the risk of it costing more than $199 which is my budget.
> 
> Does anyone have any speculation as to what the One X+ will cost?

Click to collapse



If you are into "hacking" then you should go with the android phone. As for the price from techdigest.tv : " The HTC One X+ UK release date is set for early October, so that puts it just a few short weeks away. An O2 leak puts the pricing at £479.99 (without a charger), which makes it a fair sight cheaper than the comparably-spec'ed £700 iPhone 5"

---------- Post added at 10:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 AM ----------




leslieliang said:


> I am on T-Mobile and due for an upgrade. I currently have an iPhone, but would like to give Android a try. What will be a good phone to start with? I would like for it to be rootable. I was thinking S III or One S?

Click to collapse



If screen size doesn't matter then definitely sIII. For some details of the two phones you can have a look in " smartphones.techcrunch.com/compare/245-252/Samsung-Galaxy-S3-vs-HTC-One-S"


----------



## nmgavinash (Oct 24, 2012)

*xenon flash*

hey guys i need android mobile with xenon flash...and a good camera...any suggestions


----------



## xexexexexexe (Oct 24, 2012)

*DualSim Android 4.0 - Which one?*

Hi there!
I'm looking for a DualSim Android4.0 with 4.0" or 4.3" screen.
minimum specs: Dual core 1.0Ghz, GPS, Wifi 802.11n, BT, 5MP Camera.

I've seen these:
  - Newman N1
  - ZTE V970
  - V1277 (with miniHDMI port)
  - HuaWei U8836D

(till $200 USD)

Which one do you suggest?
Thank you!


----------



## mfsr98 (Oct 24, 2012)

Galaxy Ace 2 will have an upgrade for Jelly Bean.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## liquidfood (Oct 24, 2012)

rootpl1165 said:


> Hello everyone.
> I need new mobile phone.
> I don't want to spend too much money but I'd like to have JB on it or ICS so Galaxy Nexus etc. is not an option.
> Is there any mid-end phone you could recommend that is possible to root and install JB on it ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello,

I have a Samsung Galaxy Gio and it is currently running Android 4.1 jellybean. It is really stable and the batery life doesnt really get reduced, i can do 1 day with my phone which is normal for a smartphone.

Now about pricing i got my Gio last year in June and i paid 130 euro's for it. In my country (Netherlands) it is arround 100 euros. So its a cheap phone and a verry nice one to.

Liquidfood


----------



## rootpl1165 (Oct 24, 2012)

liquidfood said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a Samsung Galaxy Gio and it is currently running Android 4.1 jellybean. It is really stable and the batery life doesnt really get reduced, i can do 1 day with my phone which is normal for a smartphone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi. Was it hard to install JB on it ? And does it run smoothly with JB on it ?


----------



## shermanator (Oct 24, 2012)

dmb219 said:


> If the Note 2 isn't too big or expensive for you, it's the new beast

Click to collapse



I was considering it, but for the $$ i dont know whether i should just sit tight and wait for the One X+


----------



## rootpl1165 (Oct 25, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> Galaxy Ace 2 will have an upgrade for Jelly Bean.

Click to collapse



You mean like a official one ?


----------



## mfsr98 (Oct 25, 2012)

yes, officially. Samsung presented a list of devices getting the update to Jelly Bean and the Galaxy Ace 2 is there.


----------



## FormerSlacker (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey guys, I've been reading that the Galaxy Nexus doesn't have great reception. True/False?


----------



## Pumå (Oct 25, 2012)

FormerSlacker said:


> Hey guys, I've been reading that the Galaxy Nexus doesn't have great reception. True/False?

Click to collapse



If I remember right, there was in issue with Android 4.0.4 once, but after an update the problem got solved. Don't worry


----------



## The Prince1 (Oct 26, 2012)

Great subject, thank you

iam between buying galaxy s3 or htc one?

what do u think?


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 26, 2012)

The Prince1 said:


> Great subject, thank you
> 
> iam between buying galaxy s3 or htc one?
> 
> what do u think?

Click to collapse



It's a choice between functional and stylish. Both are good. 

Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gagdude (Oct 26, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> It's a choice between functional and stylish. Both are good.
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



And development. The S3 is far less complicated to root (and unlocked bootloader!) than pretty much every HTC

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## Android1993 (Oct 26, 2012)

Nexus 7 or a Galaxy Note Tab? Don't know if I'd use the S Pen at all, but it looks like a nice feature to have.


----------



## The Prince1 (Oct 26, 2012)

gagdude said:


> And development. The S3 is far less complicated to root (and unlocked bootloader!) than pretty much every HTC
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thank you, but i wont think about root for at least one year after buying due to warranty stuff.

And comparing with htc desire it was simple to root. :cyclops:


----------



## NiTrOwow (Oct 26, 2012)

So here is my story i posted up on the forums,

I really have no idea.

I have a HTC Sensation but it keeps crashing all the time it isn't fixed yet even after all those updates even after a repair.
HTC Support is also terrible. They even made a scratch on my phone i claimed that and they said we look intro it and call or mail you back. NEVER got anything back. This is my 3th phone from HTC

Got a HTC One S yesterday and a friend of mine has the same device he only had problem problems and more problems with it (Home button bug, screen tripping/flashing etc)
The dumb guy told that to me when i finnaly posted on facebook that i had a new phone and that i was hopefully happy to be released from all those crashes and problems.
But guess what, he tells me this story. And i didn't know he had THAT same device, dammit.

So i am about to get rid of HTC because it just a peace of crap. Nobody wants a phone thats full of problems like this, and then such a good support.

The only thing they did with my phone (HTC Sensation) in those 2 weeks of repairing and sh$t was just resetting it back to factory defaults.
The problem wasn't even solved and they claimed to have tested the phone fully and that it was solved.

THIS SAME THING HAPPANED TO SAMSUNG ON INTERNSHIP TOO!

That means NO HTC or SAMSUNG for me.
I am not up for UTTERCRAP anymore, all phones i all so far all where crap crap and crap.

They where slow or really unstable, or just low quality.

What do you guys suggest me to get?
LG? Sony? I don't know, but i am not a fan of LG it sucked the last time i had something of that brand.

TOPLINE:
Don't want Samsung and HTC what else can i get that is better in performance/specs then the HTC Sensation.
My budget is 450 euro max


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 26, 2012)

NiTrOwow said:


> So here is my story i posted up on the forums,
> 
> I really have no idea.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LG Optimus 4X HD. The only known bug with it is the autofocus on the camera. Goes wild once in a while if you abuse it. I've bought LG phones for many of my friends,and I can tell you, just put an SD card with android folders already in it (android secure,lost dir,android) before you boot first time,and you'll never have problems.

Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## NiTrOwow (Oct 26, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> LG Optimus 4X HD. The only known bug with it is the autofocus on the camera. Goes wild once in a while if you abuse it. I've bought LG phones for many of my friends,and I can tell you, just put an SD card with android folders already in it (android secure,lost dir,android) before you boot first time,and you'll never have problems.
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thanks for this information i hardly needed this kind of info.


----------



## Drag0nflamez (Oct 26, 2012)

I want to buy a new phone, because my subscription on my HTC Wildfire is about to expire... It has to run Android, and has to have a decent price... (so not very expensive ones). Preferably something that can be rooted and has good custom roms available for it. Design doesn't matter, so it's allowed to be a bit more fat. I was thinking in the direction of the Desire C, which feels marketed around the Wildfire's level, but might be a bit of a downgrade for me.


----------



## Pumå (Oct 26, 2012)

Drag0nflamez said:


> I want to buy a new phone, because my subscription on my HTC Wildfire is about to expire... It has to run Android, and has to have a decent price... (so not very expensive ones). Preferably something that can be rooted and has good custom roms available for it. Design doesn't matter, so it's allowed to be a bit more fat. I was thinking in the direction of the Desire C, which feels marketed around the Wildfire's level, but might be a bit of a downgrade for me.

Click to collapse



Fits the Google "Samsung" Galaxy Nexus under "decent price" for you? You said you want something which has good custom roms, well the Nexus phones are the best on this, because they get like everything first (most easy to root, ROM etc) 
And if I'm not wrong, the Nexus phones also have the most ROMs available. Also compared to the hardware power of your old phone the HTC Wildfire, the Galaxy Nexus will feel in comparison like the Hulk on ultimate rage


----------



## Drag0nflamez (Oct 26, 2012)

Pumå said:


> Fits the Google "Samsung" Galaxy Nexus under "decent price" for you? You said you want something which has good custom roms, well the Nexus phones are the best on this, because they get like everything first (most easy to root, ROM etc)
> And if I'm not wrong, the Nexus phones also have the most ROMs available. Also compared to the hardware power of your old phone the HTC Wildfire, the Galaxy Nexus will feel in comparison like the Hulk on ultimate rage

Click to collapse



Nope, doesn't seem to fit into my price tag


----------



## mfsr98 (Oct 26, 2012)

try the galaxy gio.


----------



## Pumå (Oct 26, 2012)

Drag0nflamez said:


> Nope, doesn't seem to fit into my price tag

Click to collapse



Maybe the Galaxy Nexus S then?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## The Samy (Oct 26, 2012)

*Which Phone Should I Buy ??*

I am not sure which mobile phone should i buy ....the optimus 4x hd from lg or  galaxy s2 from samsung and the important thing is the support and browsing and gaming and of course good performance ??


----------



## Poecifer (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm currently an HOX user. I like the phone but hate that the American version won't play half of the games that I wanted to play. I'm currently looking into either the HOX2 or the Lumia 920. I know, two totally different OSes, the thing is that I never used much customization on any of my android devices and am truly probably not a power user by most people's standards. I just love phones.  Of course the HOX2 is nice but my main issue with my HOX is that if I press the back even remotely hard then the touchscreen activates. It's also a bit light and feels somewhat cheap. I owned a Lumia 900 for awhile and loved the build quality but I went with the HOX when I found out the 900 wouldn't be updated. (I loved WP7 by the way) As it stands, what device do yo think would be better? I'm leaning more towards the 920 as it's something new and the color options are epic.


----------



## kwanbis (Oct 27, 2012)

My mother in law wants a simple android smartphone, and with the following requirements:

1) New phone.
2) Contract free.
3) AT&T compatible 3G bands
4) that can do tethering (of the 3G)
5) touch screen
6) (IDEALLY) keyboard
7) Android 2.2 at least.
8) $150 tops.


The first one I thought off was the HTC Dream, the Rogers version, but these are very difficult to get as most of them are the Tmobile version.

Without keyboard, I like the Nexus One also, but again, most of the ones I see are Tmobile and not the AT&T model.

Looking at fleabay, this are the candidates: Htc G2 (Desire Z), Htc Aria, Samsung Doubletime, Motorola Flipside, Motorola Backflip, Samsung Galaxy Appeal.

Considering she won't be playing demanding games, solitaire maybe?, any comments and/or recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## gagdude (Oct 27, 2012)

kwanbis said:


> My mother in law wants a simple android smartphone that can be used as a phone, obviously, that has AT&T compatible bands for 3G, that can do tethering (of the 3G), and IDEALLY that is both touch and keyboard.
> 
> The phone has to be new, and without contract, so this means an "old" model.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe a Motorola Flipside? Had one, but it has VERY low internal memory. Depend on if she plans on downloading apps.
Also, I don't know your price range...so my reccomendation may be off (The Dream and Cliq and MT3G and Backflip are all soooo slow. Don't get get them)

Sent from my Droid using xda premium


----------



## kwanbis (Oct 27, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Maybe a Motorola Flipside? Had one, but it has VERY low internal memory. Depend on if she plans on downloading apps.
> Also, I don't know your price range...so my reccomendation may be off (The Dream and Cliq and MT3G and Backflip are all soooo slow. Don't get get them)

Click to collapse



Thanks, the flipside looks nice. I do not anticipate her downloading many things, so I'm mostly interested on Android 2.2 at least, tethering. Was thinking 150 tops no much apps, maybe a little browsing, email, maybe whatsapp. For sure no games, or very simple ones.

What was your experience with the flipside?


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 27, 2012)

Poecifer said:


> I'm currently an HOX user. I like the phone but hate that the American version won't play half of the games that I wanted to play. I'm currently looking into either the HOX2 or the Lumia 920. I know, two totally different OSes, the thing is that I never used much customization on any of my android devices and am truly probably not a power user by most people's standards. I just love phones.  Of course the HOX2 is nice but my main issue with my HOX is that if I press the back even remotely hard then the touchscreen activates. It's also a bit light and feels somewhat cheap. I owned a Lumia 900 for awhile and loved the build quality but I went with the HOX when I found out the 900 wouldn't be updated. (I loved WP7 by the way) As it stands, what device do yo think would be better? I'm leaning more towards the 920 as it's something new and the color options are epic.

Click to collapse



Since you are not OS blind, and want a phone with great build quality and have a lot of money to spare, why not get an iPhone 4s or 5. They are snappy, have games (paid but still) also it definitely won't feel cheap.. 

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## Rasa11 (Oct 27, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Since you are not OS blind, and want a phone with great build quality and have a lot of money to spare, why not get an iPhone 4s or 5. They are snappy, have games (paid but still) also it definitely won't feel cheap..
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



wtf. 
"why not get an iphone"?
Good grief.


----------



## tachra (Oct 27, 2012)

Hey
I am going to migrate from ios t9 android to be clear i wanna remove ios devices from my life and all of this is because :
1 - apple has failed to show more innovations abd iphone5 is a mess
2 - apple is just trying to gain mor3 profit by announcing new models l8ke the ipad4 which got announced a short time after ipad3 release ....
3 - i can not live with this in my mind that apple may introduce new iphone in a month and then remove my iphone5 from their website like what they did to ipad3
4 - apple has no good future with current guiddline

So currently i have these devices :
Htc one x
Samsung galaxy note 2
Iphone 4s
Ipad 3 wifi

I wanted to know your opinions about selling ipad and iphone and get the androidi ones?
If you agree, which devices should i get for their replacement?
Please guide me through
Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## noobdroid_90 (Oct 27, 2012)

i was seriously considering the HTC desire X but now i see that it doesnt even support 720p playback. For a dual core phone, thats just absurd
Should i wait for the htc one vx? i wanted a decent dual core phone which has good dev support. I cant buy the galaxy nexus since i wont get warranty for it where i live. Should i get the galaxy s2?


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 27, 2012)

Rasa11 said:


> wtf.
> "why not get an iphone"?
> Good grief.

Click to collapse



And what's so wrong about that?
Good god, This site is xda developers not Android ONLY developers!

Similar to the root, once jailbreaked you have freedom in Apple as well.
Also his usage is basically simple, he isn't into a lot of customization & power usage.
So in that area an iPhone suits pretty well. And there is no doubt an iPhone looks & feels great in one's hand.
Also it falls in the range he can afford! 

Don't turn a blind eye to any product.
And i myself am an Android user & also plan to continue being one, in case you assume me to be an apple fanboy! 

---------- Post added at 01:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 PM ----------




noobdroid_90 said:


> i was seriously considering the HTC desire X but now i see that it doesnt even support 720p playback. For a dual core phone, thats just absurd
> Should i wait for the htc one vx? i wanted a decent dual core phone which has good dev support. I cant buy the galaxy nexus since i wont get warranty for it where i live. Should i get the galaxy s2?

Click to collapse



S Advance?
Motorola Droid Razr Xt910?
Also isn't One VX only for AT&T?


----------



## H4CK_H0PP3R (Oct 27, 2012)

*Google Nexus 7 tablet in india ?*

Anyone knows apporox date of launch of Google Nexus 7 tablet in india ?

I heard its november end !! but is it true ? if no whats the truth ?

I also want to know whether they going to launch 3G model or not for indians?coz in other countries its WIFI model which i dont want..   & What extra fetaures they gonna add for indians? 

plz reply.


----------



## noobdroid_90 (Oct 27, 2012)

> Also isn't One VX only for AT&T?

Click to collapse



are you sure? i thought only the US version will be exclusive to at&t
i didnt realize it was exclusively for US market


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 27, 2012)

H4CK_H0PP3R said:


> Anyone knows apporox date of launch of Google Nexus 7 tablet in india ?
> 
> I heard its november end !! but is it true ? if no whats the truth ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Google is hosting its Nexus event on 29th Oct.
Wait for that, a lot might get cleared, also something unexpected might show up :fingers-crossed:



noobdroid_90 said:


> are you sure? i thought only the US version will be exclusive to at&t
> i didnt realize it was exclusively for US market

Click to collapse



AFAIK and have read around. For now its AT&T exclusive, might be launched in India but not for at least a month or two.


----------



## Cro Cop (Oct 27, 2012)

Should I buy Galaxy S3 if I already have Galaxy S2?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mfsr98 (Oct 27, 2012)

well, dahhh obviously


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 27, 2012)

CroCop18 said:


> Should I buy Galaxy S3 if I already have Galaxy S2?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Note 2







The Samy said:


> I am not sure which mobile phone should i buy ....the optimus 4x hd from lg or  galaxy s2 from samsung and the important thing is the support and browsing and gaming and of course good performance ??

Click to collapse



Galaxy s2 for support.


Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## nmgavinash (Oct 27, 2012)

H4CK_H0PP3R said:


> Anyone knows apporox date of launch of Google Nexus 7 tablet in india ?
> 
> I heard its november end !! but is it true ? if no whats the truth ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



go to 91mobiles and search for it


----------



## guthrien (Oct 27, 2012)

Own the S3, trying to get to the Note 2 in a not completely stupid way. I'm on Verizon, but I only use about 2gb of 4g a month. Wondering if it makes sense to either get a Note subsidized by T-Mobile with a cheaper plan, or buy one outright and use their less powerful prepaid plans. Thoughts?


----------



## Droidlover123 (Oct 27, 2012)

Should i prefer upcoming nokia lumia 510????is it a good phone???
Or any oyher good phone in india below 10k rs......pls help.............


----------



## noobdroid_90 (Oct 27, 2012)

> AFAIK and have read around. For now its AT&T exclusive, might be launched in India but not for at least a month or two.

Click to collapse



hmmm thats ok, i can at least wait till its announced


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 27, 2012)

Droidlover123 said:


> Should i prefer upcoming nokia lumia 510????is it a good phone???
> Or any oyher good phone in india below 10k rs......pls help.............

Click to collapse



Instead of Lumia I'd suggest Xperia Tipo.

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## sheamolt (Oct 27, 2012)

Looking for a new phone, I currently have the DINC2 on Verizon. Contract is up and can renew :laugh:

I definitely want a bigger screen. 

Any suggestions? I think the Note II will be too big. I like the Galaxy S3 but I feel like it isn't that sturdy of a phone. 

Thanks


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 27, 2012)

sheamolt said:


> Looking for a new phone, I currently have the DINC2 on Verizon. Contract is up and can renew :laugh:
> 
> I definitely want a bigger screen.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



One X?
Similar to S3 with better hand feel and build quality. 

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 27, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> One X?
> Similar to S3 with better hand feel and build quality.
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



Have to say that for all HTCs faults they do build nice feeling handsets. The locked bootloaders is the biggest letdown though, and they really don't like to push out the ota very fast


sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 27, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Have to say that for all HTCs faults they do build nice feeling handsets. The locked bootloaders is the biggest letdown though, and they really don't like to push out the ota very fast
> 
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Yes that's a Shame :/
Alternatively one can even wait for the Nexus 4 :good:

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## mfsr98 (Oct 27, 2012)

nexus 4 is gonna be awesome and so will the nexus 10 too! I will buy the nexus 10, but I wish I could have both...


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 27, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Yes that's a Shame :/
> Alternatively one can even wait for the Nexus 4 :good:
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



I'm due my upgrade in December just before Xmas

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## alphazo (Oct 27, 2012)

Went to S3 after giving away my S2 to my wife. Screen itself is worth the upgrade.


----------



## BBEG (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey guys. I’m looking for a 2012 Android phone to replace my Droid X that will double as a media player. I have three primary requirements: it _cannot_ be larger than my Droid X (127.5 x 65.5 x 9.9 mm), it must be T-Mobile friendly (leaving Verizon in Dec when plan ends), and it must be able to support USB audio to use with external DACs. 

First one is self-explanatory; my phone is already pushing the size of a phone I’m comfortable with and I hate using friends’ Galaxy Nexuses and S2s/3s. Second requirement does not mean T-Mo needs to carry the phone – I’m planning on buying it outright and the savings from the new plan will cover the cost within a few months. Third requirement is a bit harder, because it edges into unknown territory for me. My understanding is that for USB audio to work, the phone must support USB OTG. What I don’t know is whether USB audio and OTG support can be added by flashing a new ROM onto the phone. If so, that really opens up my options in a great way. If not… current options seem to be along the lines of the Meizu 4-core, Huawei D1 (itself too tall), and the Sony Xperia P.

Thoughts?


----------



## Felimenta97 (Oct 28, 2012)

BBEG said:


> Hey guys. I’m looking for a 2012 Android phone to replace my Droid X that will double as a media player. I have three primary requirements: it _cannot_ be larger than my Droid X (127.5 x 65.5 x 9.9 mm), it must be T-Mobile friendly (leaving Verizon in Dec when plan ends), and it must be able to support USB audio to use with external DACs.
> 
> First one is self-explanatory; my phone is already pushing the size of a phone I’m comfortable with and I hate using friends’ Galaxy Nexuses and S2s/3s. Second requirement does not mean T-Mo needs to carry the phone – I’m planning on buying it outright and the savings from the new plan will cover the cost within a few months. Third requirement is a bit harder, because it edges into unknown territory for me. My understanding is that for USB audio to work, the phone must support USB OTG. What I don’t know is whether USB audio and OTG support can be added by flashing a new ROM onto the phone. If so, that really opens up my options in a great way. If not… current options seem to be along the lines of the Meizu 4-core, Huawei D1 (itself too tall), and the Sony Xperia P.
> 
> Thoughts?

Click to collapse



I think the Xperia P should do it. The NXT line have an awesome sound mod, called ACID. And, coupled with a good pair of headphones, it will be awesome. And why not putting the music files on the phone memory?

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## Amowagou (Oct 28, 2012)

FormerSlacker said:


> Okay, so here's my situation. I spend most of my time in a low signal environment, and absolutely need an Android with good reception.
> 
> My obvious preference was the Galaxy Nexus, but seems like reception isn't all that great depending on who you talk to, so here are my options:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I used the Galaxy Nexus and am now using a Huawei P1,  Huawei is better than the Nexus in every aspect except the screen size. 

Sent from my U9200 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BBEG (Oct 28, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> I think the Xperia P should do it. The NXT line have an awesome sound mod, called ACID. And, coupled with a good pair of headphones, it will be awesome. And why not putting the music files on the phone memory?

Click to collapse



Primarily because the plan is phone -> USB OTG cable -> portable DAC/AMP -> headphones/IEMs. I'd rather use an Apex Glacier or Leckerton UHA-6S MkII vs the phone's internal DAC and amp. The music will still be on the phone, I just won't be using the phone's hardware to play it.


----------



## Felimenta97 (Oct 28, 2012)

BBEG said:


> Primarily because the plan is phone -> USB OTG cable -> portable DAC/AMP -> headphones/IEMs. I'd rather use an Apex Glacier or Leckerton UHA-6S MkII vs the phone's internal DAC and amp.

Click to collapse



Confused: You want to use another media player device and connect it to the phone? If yes, why not use the other media player directly? I don't see the reason to connect it to the phone. I think the Walkman player supports those files. If not, Poweramp or similar should do it.

 And remembering you that the headphone jack on it is the one used on the iPhone. 

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## BBEG (Oct 28, 2012)

It's not a media player. A digital-to-analog converter (DAC) converts the digital 1's and 0's of modern media into the analog signal that speakers then turn into sound. All devices that play digital media have them. Amplifiers (amps) increase the power of the signal. Attached are some images that show the generic path of digital audio, the normal path in phones, and what I'm trying to accomplish.

The DACs and amps in most phones aren't that great, given space limitations for the hardware, and the digital stream / analog signal are not usually handled well. USB audio allows a digital steam to pass through the USB port before going through any internal DAC or amplifier. This let's you route the digital stream to purpose-made hardware instead of relying on the hardware inside a phone. Plugging headphones, IEMs, or speakers into the external DAC/amp and using a high quality encodings (FLAC, WAV, APE, etc.) can substantially improve music fidelity and sound quality.

For those of us who take music way too seriously.


----------



## Felimenta97 (Oct 28, 2012)

BBEG said:


> It's not a media player. A digital-to-analog converter (DAC) converts the digital 1's and 0's of modern media into the analog signal that speakers then turn into sound. All devices that play digital media have them. Amplifiers (amps) increase the power of the signal. Attached are some images that show the generic path of digital audio, the normal path in phones, and what I'm trying to accomplish.
> 
> The DACs and amps in most phones aren't that great, given space limitations for the hardware, and the digital stream / analog signal are not usually handled well. USB audio allows a digital steam to pass through the USB port before going through any internal DAC or amplifier. This let's you route the digital stream to purpose-made hardware instead of relying on the hardware inside a phone. Plugging headphones, IEMs, or speakers into the external DAC/amp and using a high quality encodings (FLAC, WAV, APE, etc.) can substantially improve music fidelity and sound quality.
> 
> For those of us who take music way too seriously.

Click to collapse



After reading 4 times, I got it . Sorry for that. Was confused.

I thought the music would go from the device and be reproduced by the phone. It's the other way around  Anyway, by the end, it should work. The Xperia P, on its bad side, have a quite small battery, compared to most mid end phones now, so I don't know how it go through the day, mainly with USB OTG. But, quality wise, the device is awesome.

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## BBEG (Oct 28, 2012)

Well, _that_ was a short wait...

Due to battery concerns about the Xperia P and finding the Meizu MX at a great price, I went ahead and gambled on the Chinese phone. If the group buy falls through then the MX II, which looks freakin' awesome, comes out in January and I can sit on a cheap temp phone for the month it takes an unlocked version to show up.


----------



## H4CK_H0PP3R (Oct 28, 2012)

Anyone knows apporox date of launch of Google Nexus 7 tablet in india ?

I heard its november end !! but is it true ? if no whats the truth ?

I also want to know whether they going to launch 3G model or not for indians?coz in other countries its WIFI model which i dont want.. & What extra fetaures they gonna add for indians? 

plz reply i am unable to find on 91mobiles.


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 28, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I'm due my upgrade in December just before Xmas
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Even i just got employed and plan to get a device with my own money by the end of November or New Year at least


----------



## francescb (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello,
Well I don't know much about phones and these things but I'm thinking on buying a new cell phone (no contract).

I've seen two models which I thing that are good: *Huawei ascend g300* (which is about 206$) and *ZTE v906* (which is about 200$)

My budget is 200-240$ I would like to get the best phone I can with this budget (without contract). So hich phone would you reccommend me one of the ones I said above or another one?

Thank you ^^


----------



## mfsr98 (Oct 28, 2012)

Galaxy Ace.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## blatadude (Oct 28, 2012)

I have a kindle fire right now and am looking to get something else soon. I'm looking for a tablet for less than $250 that has external storage and a front camera and has at least some dev interest. Is this even in my price range? If so what device should I get? I was thinking HP Touchpad but you never know.


----------



## sayemahmed (Oct 28, 2012)

It's my birthday soon and I have around 100-150 pound to spend and I was wonderind what android device to but what would you recommend it could be tablet or mobile I don't really mind

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using xda premium


----------



## GoodnessofL (Oct 29, 2012)

s3 over all man s3 is the best


----------



## Dhiraj (Oct 29, 2012)

H4CK_H0PP3R said:


> Anyone knows apporox date of launch of Google Nexus 7 tablet in india ?
> 
> I heard its november end !! but is it true ? if no whats the truth ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my Micromax A87 using Tapatalk 2

I am also waiting for buying it.may be in Dec it will be available in the market.No news for 3D support. U have to used portable hots spot from other device.


----------



## H4CK_H0PP3R (Oct 29, 2012)

idhbar said:


> Sent from my Micromax A87 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> I am also waiting for buying it.may be in Dec it will be available in the market.No news for 3D support. U have to used portable hots spot from other device.

Click to collapse



U meant 3G right insted 3D? & whats that portable hots spot ? BTW waiting for new google event which already cancelled due to hurricane, Might be they launch 3G model for us, who knows!! Since its diwali time they should launch so it will be in less price as diwali offer hehe. :cyclops:


----------



## 1neX (Oct 29, 2012)

One X+ :fingers-crossed:


----------



## mfsr98 (Oct 29, 2012)

Guys, you should buy the Nexus 10!!!! :justsaying:


----------



## Manan1 (Oct 29, 2012)

New to the forums, looking to by my first tablet. Not really interested in the ipad 3. I want a tablet which will be good for watching videos and playing a bit of games, also want a good web browser. Which tablet will be ideal out of these 3? My budget is $500, so the price factor doesnt really matter. Neither the s pen or the keyboard dock appeal to me. Thanks!


----------



## choovanski (Oct 30, 2012)

I would go for the nexus 10


----------



## sheamolt (Oct 30, 2012)

New phone for Verizon, and I am stuck between the Droid RAZR HD versus the Samsung Galaxy S3? 

Right now trying to decide between the two, and am leaning towards the RAZR on build quality. 

What do you guys think?

Edit: ORR save some money (RAZR HD and S3 are 200) and get the Gnex3 for i think ~ 50 dollars on new contract...?


----------



## Ectosock (Oct 30, 2012)

*Nexus 4 or One X+*

Nexus 4 or One X+?
Which is the better phone?


----------



## gagdude (Oct 30, 2012)

Ectosock said:


> Nexus 4 or One X+?
> Which is the better phone?

Click to collapse



Obvious differences.
Nexus will be pure Android, faster updates
One X+ will have WAY more memory (64GB if I recall), in addition to a larger screen

Sent from my Droid using xda premium


----------



## Pelaphus (Oct 30, 2012)

*Chinese TabletPhone Consensus?*

I'm seeking a general opinion. What I want to buy is a Tablet Phone (Phablet) and specifically that—less expensive Chinese Clone if possible. An unlocked two-SIM, quad band job, 4.7-to-5.3" screen, WiFi, 3G/4G, Android 4.x, two camera with the highest resolving at 8 mp, memory expandable to 32gb, all the currently desirable standard bells-and-whistles—to be used both as a phone and extensively for general tablet purposes, including video (catching up on teevee), audio (music of course), word processing and ebook reading…all formats. Currently I carry two small devices: a feature ClonePhone running Nucleus (Dapeng T8000) for calls and an iPod Touch 3G for everything else. I'm hoping for a Tablet phone that'll do the lot, so I need carry only one toy.

Here's the thing: I just had a disappointing experience with the HaiPai X710D. Out of the box it had problems I learned were common to the model, with firmware (trouble addressing the SD expansion card) and a too-recessed earphone port. I read about the workarounds but didn't want to be compromised before I began, so after playing with it as-was, just to get the feel of the interface, etc. I returned it. I'd like to avoid a hinky model next time.

I do understand that in some ways, any Chinese clone is subject to imperfection, so—that acknowledged—what are the best, work-well-out-of-the-box-without-modification-needed Tablet Phones that meet the general specs of what I've described above. Any recommendations?


----------



## francescb (Oct 30, 2012)

In 2 days I'm going to buy a new cellhpone. But I'm doubting between 3 models:

Amoi n821
Huawei ascend g300
ZTE V970

Which one do you reccomend me? and why?

Thank you!


----------



## GNious (Oct 30, 2012)

My Samsung Captivate decided to take a dive into a pool, but luckily I'm eligible for an upgrade. Every single time this happens (upgrading) I can never figure out what to get, and end up just settling on whatever my first choice was. This time, I want to get some good facts and opinions on what would be the best path. The last day I've been looking at the HTC One X, but now two other phones have caught my eye.. Motorola Atrix HD and Sony Xperia Ion (both of which are $0.01 upgrade through Amazon). Are there any other phones I should take into consideration? HTC One X is $79.99 on Amazon and that's the absolute most I'll spend..

This is on AT&T.


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hello!!

I have a HTC Desire, and decided it's time for an upgrade. It's been a very good phone, but it
s starting to become slow.  What would you guys recommend?

I can choose between HTC One X, HTC One S, Samsung Galaxy S3, LG Optimus 4X HD. Xperia T doesn't look bad either...

The only thing that bothers me is that HTC One X doesn't give access to the battery, so it's hard to replace it, or pull it out in case of a freeze.

Oh yea... The phones needs a good community, with lots of roms, as I will be flashing the s**t out of it 


OR

Are there any phones coming out in the nearby future that are worth the wait? If yes, please tell me.

I don't wan't to make a bad decision.


----------



## desmond2 (Oct 30, 2012)

*best device*



abaaaabbbb63 said:


> Hello!!
> 
> I have a HTC Desire, and decided it's time for an upgrade. It's been a very good phone, but it
> s starting to become slow.  What would you guys recommend?
> ...

Click to collapse



well the htc one x does not have a external sd card and also has some problems it reboots by itself, i personally got the gs3 and love it ,but gnexus 4 is coming out soon ..another device i would recommend is the galaxy note2


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Oct 30, 2012)

desmond2 said:


> well the htc one x does not have a external sd card and also has some problems it reboots by itself, i personally got the gs3 and love it ,but gnexus 4 is coming out soon ..another device i would recommend is the galaxy note2

Click to collapse



The note is too big for me, and the nexus will probably be launched in my country next year. Thanks! ! S3 it is


----------



## ziprar (Oct 30, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I am looking for a cheap(est) android phone for tethering on "Three uk" network.

Must have dl speeds atleast upto 7mbps (though 14 or even 21 is better) and have to work on 2100mhz frequency range,
Any brand (or no brand) will do,
Must be rootable
Also must be able to tether via usb and wifi,
Separate charging port, so can be charged from the mains (while connected to a pc/tethering)
All other features are unimportant

If you know of such phone please give a make/model, or better drop an ebay/other reputable marketplace link.
:fingers-crossed:

Thanks
Cheers


Ed


----------



## chaosmage123 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey everyone. So I originally had the Droid 2 which was good and all, until I got the iPhone 4. I mean, I like the iPhone and all, except to me, it doesn't seem like a phone and I really miss android quite a bit. My contract has been up for a while now and I feel it's time to change back and get a droid. 

Any good ones out there at the moment other than the GS3?  Should I wait a bit longer for a better phone? I don't care if it has a sd slot or not, don't put a bunch of stuff on my phone anyways. Any ideas?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## GNious (Oct 30, 2012)

I'd like some help before tonight..


----------



## Felimenta97 (Oct 30, 2012)

GNious said:


> I'd like some help before tonight..

Click to collapse



From Sony, you could also look at the Xperia TL...

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## GNious (Oct 30, 2012)

Unless it's less than $99 on AmazonWireless after it launches, it's a no-go. After all the different fee's associated with upgrading it'll be a bit much..


----------



## Felimenta97 (Oct 30, 2012)

GNious said:


> Unless it's less than $99 on AmazonWireless after it launches, it's a no-go. After all the different fee's associated with upgrading it'll be a bit much..

Click to collapse



You said AT&T, so thought about it.  Well, even being a Sony fan, the HTC seems a better choice.

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## GNious (Oct 30, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> You said AT&T, so thought about it.  Well, even being a Sony fan, the HTC seems a better choice.
> 
> "What really matters in this world, anyway?"

Click to collapse



Is it really worth the extra money? Because the Atrix HD and Ion are both free upgrades (not including sales tax and fee).


----------



## Felimenta97 (Oct 30, 2012)

GNious said:


> Is it really worth the extra money? Because the Atrix HD and Ion are both free upgrades (not including sales tax and fee).

Click to collapse



I don't know much about the Atrix HD. There is a review of it at teendroid.com (can't give you exact links, though). Search for it there.

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## bdpyo (Oct 30, 2012)

If the s3 mini was beefed up with lte and I could get a larger battery I would be all over that, I'm a fan of smaller devices 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app


----------



## edwaldo (Oct 30, 2012)

Hello all,
Please what about galaxy note 2? can someone recommend it?


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 31, 2012)

edwaldo said:


> Hello all,
> Please what about galaxy note 2? can someone recommend it?

Click to collapse



Yes. Awesome. 

Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vangeodee (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi guys! First-off I'd like to say thanks to the XDA community for giving me the chance to improve my android experience with a meager Samsung Galaxy Y. So now here's the thing, I'm thinking of passing down my old SGY and getting a new phone, problem is, I don't know which one to choose! I'm currently debating over the following phones:

LG Optimus 2x (SU660 & P990) || LG Optimus Black || LG Optimus L7 || Samsung Galaxy R and if push comes to shove, Samsung Galaxy S2
"I know they may not sound much, but these are currently the only phones that are within reach."

I'm not to keen on screen size/type so long as it reaches a minimum of 4". People have been complaining about the lack of an ICS/JB Update for the 2x but I'm not too picky with OFW's, since I'll be rooting it and installing custom ROM's. As for Processors, as long as the phone does not or has minimal lag, 1ghz single or dual wont matter. Internal memory is not a problem since all four phones can be expanded via Micro-SD card. Camera wise, I dont mind may it be 8MP or 5MP, 720p or 1080p, so long as it takes High enough quality pictures, I'm fine with both. Battery life? I dont care, I'm used to charging my SGY every night, so it's become a habit; so battery life can also be ruled out as a deciding factor.

So here's the thing, all of the LG phones only have 512mb RAM so that translates to only around 300+ user available RAM, while the GS2 has 800+ user available RAM, does this make a considerable difference on overall performance or is it only good on paper? Also please don't immediately say GS2 since we all know that the GS2 tops all of the other phones that I've mentioned. (The GS2 was posted there for comparison purposes only, I'll only be getting a GS2 if the con's of each phone outweigh it's pro's.)

Please post your reason/s why you chose that particular phone. 

If you guys have any good suggestions other than the four I've mentioned, please do post them and post your reason why you think they are better than any of the phones I've mentioned. <- (Please keep suggestions within the price ranges of the following phones, note that a Bnew GS2 costs around US$400 - US$450 where I live, so suggestions should not go over that price range.)

PS: I mainly use my phone for messaging, a bit of calls every now and then (15 hrs or less every month?) and some casual gaming (2-3hrs every day)


thanks in advance!


----------



## muddyblues6392 (Oct 31, 2012)

Buy a HTC one x ....can't go wrong with that. have had no problems at all with my HOX. Hope you find the phone your looking for.

Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 31, 2012)

vangeodee said:


> Hi guys! First-off I'd like to say thanks to the XDA community for giving me the chance to improve my android experience with a meager Samsung Galaxy Y. So now here's the thing, I'm thinking of passing down my old SGY and getting a new phone, problem is, I don't know which one to choose! I'm currently debating over the following phones:
> 
> LG Optimus 2x (SU660 & P990) || LG Optimus Black || LG Optimus L7 || Samsung Galaxy R and if push comes to shove, Samsung Galaxy S2
> "I know they may not sound much, but these are currently the only phones that are within reach."
> ...

Click to collapse



The answer is xperia p.It is a full featured and stylish phone for cheaper than the s2. It's major problem is the battery,which is like galaxy y/pocket strength. That's it,otherwise very good phone. Other than that,maybe optimus black if you're saving money. Much better than l7.


Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 31, 2012)

vangeodee said:


> Hi guys! First-off I'd like to say thanks to the XDA community for giving me the chance to improve my android experience with a meager Samsung Galaxy Y. So now here's the thing, I'm thinking of passing down my old SGY and getting a new phone, problem is, I don't know which one to choose! I'm currently debating over the following phones:
> 
> LG Optimus 2x (SU660 & P990) || LG Optimus Black || LG Optimus L7 || Samsung Galaxy R and if push comes to shove, Samsung Galaxy S2
> "I know they may not sound much, but these are currently the only phones that are within reach."
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for the Galaxy Nexus. All the stuff you need but no expandable storage over 16GB, but i guess that should be enough.
Else look at Xperia P & Samsung Galaxy S Advance.


----------



## keenofhiphop (Oct 31, 2012)

So here we go:

I am searching a new phone.
Here you see what I want:
+No monster 
+It has to have much Ram, i think 1gb would be cool, 512mb are to less (that should short the possibilitys a lot...)
+i dont care for gpu, as long as its not less than 1ghz
+Sd card slot
+screen should be at least 4inch im used to from my x10, the bigger the better 
+should be much rom activity, couse ima player
+it should have.kinda style (i dont like htc while im keen on sonys arc design *___*)
+and finally, the only thing that keeps me from building it myself: price should be reasonable....

I have no problem with compromises but i want ram!
And it should be able to play splinter cell conviction, the best game ever and the only one i was ready to buy in playstore (doesnt work on x10 unfortunately)
Greets

Sent from my Xperia X10 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 31, 2012)

keenofhiphop said:


> So here we go:
> 
> I am searching a new phone.
> Here you see what I want:
> ...

Click to collapse



just read the post a above!


----------



## keenofhiphop (Oct 31, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Go for the Galaxy Nexus. All the stuff you need but no expandable storage over 16GB, but i guess that should be enough.
> Else look at Xperia P & Samsung Galaxy S Advance.

Click to collapse



galaxy nexus has no sdcard slot,
xperia p is (in my eyes) ugly,
S advance is good but not that much cheaper than s2.
And s2 seems to be the answer to any question 
I also thought about galaxy note and waiting for sony xperia nexus (nexus pros are definitely software updates, good specs and even good price) also nice: xperia arc (only reason i didnt buy it yet: 512mb ram) or new ones, T or V (Vs great but too premium price at the moment) and Neo L (which is the nonplusultra in style but neither having 1gb ram nor available in germany) and finally huawei honor...
which of these would you recommend me (besides of s2)
Thing is I am basically statisfied with my x10(which is btw overused so hardware keeps draining and draining), but my next phone has to statisfy me too and so i am investing time and heartblood to make a reasonable and long holding decision.
Greets

Sent from my Xperia X10 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 31, 2012)

keenofhiphop said:


> galaxy nexus has no sdcard slot,
> xperia p is (in my eyes) ugly,
> S advance is good but not that much cheaper than s2.
> And s2 seems to be the answer to any question
> ...

Click to collapse



If not in a hurry, wait for the Nexus 4!
And if you can afford, then definitely go for a note


----------



## lenny81 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Razr i or xperia t? Please help me*

After dropping my s2 down the bog I'm now looking to buy a new phone. I've narrowed it down to either the razr i or xperia t (don't like the look of the s3). I know the specs are generally better on the xperia,t but I'm more interested in processor/power performance. Intel claim that their atom processors are generally faster and use less battery as opposed to dual/quad core mobile processors because the hardware is controlled by single core. Is anyone clued up enough on this subject to point me in the right direction? I loved my s2 but even that was sluggish at times, is intel a move in the right direction? Thanks in advance


----------



## LLegoLLaS (Oct 31, 2012)

*not sure*

maximum 290 euros
TIll now i have looked at many phones like: HTC Desire HD, Desire S, Desire Z, Motorola Milestone 2, Galaxy W.
What i want:
-at least 512mb RAM
-at least 800mhz dual core or 1 ghz single core
-graphic processor (adreno/powersgx/etc)
-at least 5mpx camera with flash
-decent battery (2days)
-at least 3.5 inched display
-Gorilla glass or equivalent
Thank you!


----------



## nomeedada92 (Oct 31, 2012)

*evo lte or nexus?*

for someone who loves sense roms but hates their random occasional lag; to switch from evo 4g lte to the nexus 4 or not, that is the question


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## keenofhiphop (Oct 31, 2012)

lenny81 said:


> After dropping my s2 down the bog I'm now looking to buy a new phone. I've narrowed it down to either the razr i or xperia t (don't like the look of the s3). I know the specs are generally better on the xperia,t but I'm more interested in processor/power performance. Intel claim that their atom processors are generally faster and use less battery as opposed to dual/quad core mobile processors because the hardware is controlled by single core. Is anyone clued up enough on this subject to point me in the right direction? I loved my s2 but even that was sluggish at times, is intel a move in the right direction? Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



i red somewhere that intel processors "imitate" a double core processor what makes it possible to have the power of a doublecore on a battery- friendly singlecore  i dont know how that feels but testers said that the difference isnt that big...
I would take the xperia, the one which you can take the battery off and which is waterproof (i never dropped any phone in water but i just like it more...)






LLegoLLaS said:


> maximum 290 euros
> TIll now i have looked at many phones like: HTC Desire HD, Desire S, Desire Z, Motorola Milestone 2, Galaxy W.
> What i want:
> -at least 512mb RAM
> ...

Click to collapse



you can take your ride with sony ericsson arc or arcS, last one is faster but first ine has better sound, both are at ebay for under 300 euro (my mother has an arc S after an arc and you can feel the sound is really better on arc while the "S" is faster (it is 1,4 ghz instead if 1,0)
It doesnt have gorilla. Its having a great camera (8mp) and the battery keeps about 1 1/2 days (with my moms dump animations and unecessary fiveminutes-refresh-in-3g-interval and mobile youtube orgys^^)
Greets

--
von meinem Superdroiden per Gedabkenblitz gesendet


----------



## Felimenta97 (Oct 31, 2012)

lenny81 said:


> After dropping my s2 down the bog I'm now looking to buy a new phone. I've narrowed it down to either the razr i or xperia t (don't like the look of the s3). I know the specs are generally better on the xperia,t but I'm more interested in processor/power performance. Intel claim that their atom processors are generally faster and use less battery as opposed to dual/quad core mobile processors because the hardware is controlled by single core. Is anyone clued up enough on this subject to point me in the right direction? I loved my s2 but even that was sluggish at times, is intel a move in the right direction? Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



The Xperia T is better on every single aspect from those two.

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## broken flyer (Oct 31, 2012)

*Upgrade AT&T*

Okay so right now I've got an international HTC One X. I absolutely love this phone, but I have two complaints. 1. The sound quality is horrid. Always a hiss in the background and just not real impressive. I was planning on dumping my iPod after getting this phone but it's just not good enough sound quality to replace it. 2. The wifi antenna appears to be lacking performance wise... I'm not sure if there's anything factual to back this up but from what I've observed, where both my iPod and my laptop have good signal, the One X is lacking. Otherwise amazing phone. 

I have a relative that's on AT&T and is going to upgrade in the next few weeks and I was told if I wanted to get the latest and greatest I should just let them know what to get and they'd take my HTC One X instead, so here's my chance to get my two complaints fixed so I can ditch the iPod finally. What would you guys recommend with sound quality as the primary concern? I'd like jelly bean and all the latest hardware(the HTC One X+ looks awesome) but I'm guessing the sound chip set and WiFi antenna were left unaltered so no point in getting that. Maybe a Galaxy Note II? Don't care for the plasticy look or the lesser screen quality though. The new Sony Xperia TL looks nice too and I'm sure it'd have good sound quality but it's lacking a bit on both hardware and software. Any suggestions are welcome... Thanks.


----------



## muddyblues6392 (Oct 31, 2012)

broken flyer said:


> Okay so right now I've got an international HTC One X. I absolutely love this phone, but I have two complaints. 1. The sound quality is horrid. Always a hiss in the background and just not real impressive. I was planning on dumping my iPod after getting this phone but it's just not good enough sound quality to replace it. 2. The wifi antenna appears to be lacking performance wise... I'm not sure if there's anything factual to back this up but from what I've observed, where both my iPod and my laptop have good signal, the One X is lacking. Otherwise amazing phone.
> 
> I have a relative that's on AT&T and is going to upgrade in the next few weeks and I was told if I wanted to get the latest and greatest I should just let them know what to get and they'd take my HTC One X instead, so here's my chance to get my two complaints fixed so I can ditch the iPod finally. What would you guys recommend with sound quality as the primary concern? I'd like jelly bean and all the latest hardware(the HTC One X+ looks awesome) but I'm guessing the sound chip set and WiFi antenna were left unaltered so no point in getting that. Maybe a Galaxy Note II? Don't care for the plasticy look or the lesser screen quality though. The new Sony Xperia TL looks nice too and I'm sure it'd have good sound quality but it's lacking a bit on both hardware and software. Any suggestions are welcome... Thanks.

Click to collapse



You can just get the nexus 4? Problem solved. Get the latest and greatest. And unlocked its 349.99 for the 16gb or 299.99 for the 8gb. That's what I would get. As for the hissing in the background when playing music, I have the ATT version of the HTC one x, and it did the same thing but after I unlocked the bootloader and rooted it and installed a rom, that problem went away completely. Also the note 2 is a excellent choice hardware wise.... I just hate touchwiz. 

Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## broken flyer (Oct 31, 2012)

muddyblues6392 said:


> You can just get the nexus 4? Problem solved. Get the latest and greatest. And unlocked its 349.99 for the 16gb or 299.99 for the 8gb. That's what I would get. As for the hissing in the background when playing music, I have the ATT version of the HTC one x, and it did the same thing but after I unlocked the bootloader and rooted it and installed a rom, that problem went away completely. Also the note 2 is a excellent choice hardware wise.... I just hate touchwiz.
> 
> Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I was really looking forward to the Nexus but I don't think I could live with whatever that sparkly finish thing is on the back. That would drive me nuts. Maybe it;s better in person but I doubt it. As for the Note II, I don't care for touchwiz either. I was watching some videos for the note II and the samsung approach to android looks rather annoying, but I'm not sure. I had a Samsung Intercept with 2.2 on it and I didn't mind it on there. I'll probably put Apex over what ever I get anyway, but that wouldn't fix the annoying things they have in their applications. I don't need a bigger screen by any means, but as long as the overall dimensions aren't bad I could live with a phablet I think. I would try putting a different rom on say a HTC One X+ if I got it to get rid of the sound issues but I've had a bad track record with phones breaking and i don't want mine to be warranty free if it breaks. That's a concern with my HTC One X right now as it's gray market, so I haven't tried rooting for fear of bricking it(I've come close to bricking without rooting and have had to do complete resets twice now).


----------



## SparksIT (Nov 1, 2012)

I have been looking to purchase tablet, ideally I am looking to keep the price relatively low, and $250 for the Nexus 7 32 GB seems like a good deal.

I was able to play around a with a Nexus at work and apart from the lack of OTG support, my main concern is with the wasted space on the top and and bottom of the tablet when browsing. In portrait mode it is not so bad, but put it in landscape mode, and there are large black areas from the chrome tabs and the tablet's back, home and apps buttons. I wasn't able to dig around to much to see if there was a setting that can be change to allow full screen browsing, or was I able to download a different browser.

However before I buy, I thought I would ask if there is any other 7 inch tablet that I should be considering, How is Samsung Tab 7.7? It does seem a little bit high priced.


----------



## ribado09 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi I own a Motorola Milestone and Im looking for buying a new phone, my price limit is 400 $ and I have to buy trough the internet (amazon,ebay,etc) and unlocked, so I need help here, I was thinking about the Sony Experia S, wich I found on amazon for the price of 377 $ (the 32 gb version), but then I found the Google Nexus 4 wich will be available november 13 and costs 349 $ the 16 gb version, so what do you guys think? what other phones that fit in my price limit would be a good choice? Is 16 gb too limited? Do you guys totally recommend 32 gb at least?


----------



## gagdude (Nov 1, 2012)

ribado09 said:


> Hi I own a Motorola Milestone and Im looking for buying a new phone, my price limit is 400 $ and I have to buy trough the internet (amazon,ebay,etc) and unlocked, so I need help here, I was thinking about the Sony Experia S, wich I found on amazon for the price of 377 $ (the 32 gb version), but then I found the Google Nexus 4 wich will be available november 13 and costs 349 $ the 16 gb version, so what do you guys think? what other phones that fit in my price limit would be a good choice? Is 16 gb too limited? Do you guys totally recommend 32 gb at least?

Click to collapse



If your biggest factor is memory between the two, it is very dependant on the user. Mainly, how much data is on your current phone?
Also, keep in mind the Nexus 4's specs will blow away the Xperia S's

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## muddyblues6392 (Nov 1, 2012)

broken flyer said:


> I was really looking forward to the Nexus but I don't think I could live with whatever that sparkly finish thing is on the back. That would drive me nuts. Maybe it;s better in person but I doubt it. As for the Note II, I don't care for touchwiz either. I was watching some videos for the note II and the samsung approach to android looks rather annoying, but I'm not sure. I had a Samsung Intercept with 2.2 on it and I didn't mind it on there. I'll probably put Apex over what ever I get anyway, but that wouldn't fix the annoying things they have in their applications. I don't need a bigger screen by any means, but as long as the overall dimensions aren't bad I could live with a phablet I think. I would try putting a different rom on say a HTC One X+ if I got it to get rid of the sound issues but I've had a bad track record with phones breaking and i don't want mine to be warranty free if it breaks. That's a concern with my HTC One X right now as it's gray market, so I haven't tried rooting for fear of bricking it(I've come close to bricking without rooting and have had to do complete resets twice now).

Click to collapse



There are new threads with easy installation instructions. Even have a all in one toolkit(even some specifically for the 2.20 version). You should give that a try with your one x. I rooted and UL mined with no problems and in less than 15 minutes. All in could suggest is try them in person. And remember that whatever you get if you don't like the OS.... Put a new ROM in  

Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Nov 1, 2012)

SparksIT said:


> I have been looking to purchase tablet, ideally I am looking to keep the price relatively low, and $250 for the Nexus 7 32 GB seems like a good deal.
> 
> I was able to play around a with a Nexus at work and apart from the lack of OTG support, my main concern is with the wasted space on the top and and bottom of the tablet when browsing. In portrait mode it is not so bad, but put it in landscape mode, and there are large black areas from the chrome tabs and the tablet's back, home and apps buttons. I wasn't able to dig around to much to see if there was a setting that can be change to allow full screen browsing, or was I able to download a different browser.
> 
> However before I buy, I thought I would ask if there is any other 7 inch tablet that I should be considering, How is Samsung Tab 7.7? It does seem a little bit high priced.

Click to collapse



Nothing is better value than a nexus 7 32gb sorry. You'll end up spending more for a worse performer. 







lenny81 said:


> After dropping my s2 down the bog I'm now looking to buy a new phone. I've narrowed it down to either the razr i or xperia t (don't like the look of the s3). I know the specs are generally better on the xperia,t but I'm more interested in processor/power performance. Intel claim that their atom processors are generally faster and use less battery as opposed to dual/quad core mobile processors because the hardware is controlled by single core. Is anyone clued up enough on this subject to point me in the right direction? I loved my s2 but even that was sluggish at times, is intel a move in the right direction? Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



The intel medfield is a single core atom with hyperthreading.Basically,when tasked it splits the workload to two threads giving the lighter task it's own virtual  space in to run,like a second core.
Ofcourse,the atom is an old chip,and intel aren't even trying,so wait a few generations.

Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## thatk (Nov 1, 2012)

buy the xperia play or the evo 3d, two coolest phones


----------



## jigarb1992 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi!!!! I am using the nokia lumia 710.....with lumiatrix v5 custom rom.........
I am thinking to buy a nokia lumia 800.........

Is it better then lumia 710....


----------



## keenofhiphop (Nov 1, 2012)

WE CAN CLOSE THIS THREAD NOW
the google nexus 4 rolls out november 13 (my birthday btw ) and its features and price are mindblowing!!! no matter that its beating all concurrenz now... Only thing to mention is the missing sdcardslot, but 16 gb should be enough for everyone 
and all this for 349€... awsome. What else? Google will  destroy all other smartphone developers or force them to do more revolution than them... the nexus is sold under its value - and the only reason why google does this is because they profit through google play. Thats also the reason why gameloft optimize 10 games (nova3, mc3, asphalt 7, others), ea electronics will probably otimize dead space, need for speed most wanted...
Google is writing history, samsung, sony and htc can see where they stay... probably not in smartphone - market.
So phone suggestion-> nexus 4, like googles birthday gift to me 
Greets

--
von meinem Superdroiden per Gedabkenblitz gesendet


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 1, 2012)

keenofhiphop said:


> WE CAN CLOSE THIS THREAD NOW
> the google nexus 4 rolls out november 13 (my birthday btw ) and its features and price are mindblowing!!! no matter that its beating all concurrenz now... Only thing to mention is the missing sdcardslot, but 16 gb should be enough for everyone
> and all this for 349€... awsome. What else? Google will  destroy all other smartphone developers or force them to do more revolution than them... the nexus is sold under its value - and the only reason why google does this is because they profit through google play. Thats also the reason why gameloft optimize 10 games (nova3, mc3, asphalt 7, others), ea electronics will probably otimize dead space, need for speed most wanted...
> Google is writing history, samsung, sony and htc can see where they stay... probably not in smartphone - market.
> ...

Click to collapse



do you have a link stating a 13th Nov release?


----------



## keenofhiphop (Nov 1, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> do you have a link stating a 13th Nov release?

Click to collapse



google 

--
von meinem Superdroiden per Gedabkenblitz gesendet


----------



## Gad Zedan (Nov 1, 2012)

*What is the best Dual SIM Android Device, WHY ??!!*

Hello Members, What do you think is the best dual sim Device AND WHY ??!!!

1st : Sony tipo dual OR Alcatel OT-991D the best one AND WHY ??!!

2nd : Samsung Galaxy S Duos S7562 OR Alcatel OT-993D OR HTC Desire V the best one AND WHY ??!!

Thanks in advance

Excuse my bad English !!!


----------



## vangeodee (Nov 1, 2012)

Okay! I've narrowed down my choices to LG Optimus 2x and LG Optimus Black. Both have the same RAM and both have their own Pros and Cons.
LG Optimus 2x - 
Pros:
-Dual Core
-8MP rear
-Nvidia Tegra 2
Cons
-More Expensive (around US $100 more expensive)

LG Optimus Black -
Pros:
-Brighter Display (700 nits)
-sleeker design
-cheaper
Cons:
-weaker (single core)

This is how I currently see the two, what do you guys think? also post your reasons why you chose which over which. just saying "Optimus Black FTW" doesn't help one bit. 

Thanks!


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Nov 1, 2012)

vangeodee said:


> Okay! I've narrowed down my choices to LG Optimus 2x and LG Optimus Black. Both have the same RAM and both have their own Pros and Cons.
> LG Optimus 2x -
> Pros:
> -Dual Core
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for the optimus black.
The screen is very sharp and the design is very good in white. It is very good value (one of the best,only beaten by xperia ray where I am,which has 8MP) and it has every necessary feature. Just change the software you won't regret   

Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 PM ----------




Gad Zedan said:


> Hello Members, What do you think is the best dual sim Device AND WHY ??!!!
> 
> 1st : Sony tipo dual OR Alcatel OT-991D the best one AND WHY ??!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Xperia tipo dual has android 4,is stylish. 
Galaxy S duos has more ram,is stylish.

Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vangeodee (Nov 1, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Go for the optimus black.
> The screen is very sharp and the design is very good in white. It is very good value (one of the best,only beaten by xperia ray where I am,which has 8MP) and it has every necessary feature. Just change the software you won't regret
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app
> ...

Click to collapse



ohh. thanks for the feedback! but is the computing power of the two significantly different? I usually just use my phone for a bit of gaming and mostly for music playback and texting. I'm rarely on the web with my phone.

Oh and by the way, why didn't you recommend Xperia Ray? Could you explain to me the advantages of SE Xperia Ray over the Optimus Black?


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Nov 1, 2012)

vangeodee said:


> ohh. thanks for the feedback! but is the computing power of the two significantly different? I usually just use my phone for a bit of gaming and mostly for music playback and texting. I'm rarely on the web with my phone.
> 
> Oh and by the way, why didn't you recommend Xperia Ray? Could you explain to me the advantages of SE Xperia Ray over the Optimus Black?

Click to collapse



Xperia Ray has 8MP camera and a very clear bravia screen. It also has a software update to android 4. But it is small in size,but I find the clear screen makes up for it. Not everyone does,and the optimus' bright screen is better in sunlight,so it's really choice of camera phone and screen size. For gaming,screen size is key though.

Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Apt Quadruped (Nov 2, 2012)

*AT&T customer upgrading from Desire HD/Inspire 4G*

Okay, so I've had a Desire HD/Inspire 4G for the past 2 years and have nothing to complain (running Ice Cold Sandwich). However, I'm due for an upgrade in mid-November. I'm with AT&T so my choices aren't exactly wide. Right now I'm thinking between the LG Optimus G or the Nexus 4 (get a phone on contract and sell it new on eBay). Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## gagdude (Nov 2, 2012)

Apt Quadruped said:


> Okay, so I've had a Desire HD/Inspire 4G for the past 2 years and have nothing to complain (running Ice Cold Sandwich). However, I'm due for an upgrade in mid-November. I'm with AT&T so my choices aren't exactly wide. Right now I'm thinking between the LG Optimus G or the Nexus 4 (get a phone on contract and sell it new on eBay). Any suggestions? Thanks!

Click to collapse



If you are getting it just to sell it, the Optimus G should sell for more as the Nexus 4 is already $350 on Google Play and only a fool would buy it for more on eBay

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## fprado06 (Nov 2, 2012)

which is better htc desire c or htc one v.?


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 2, 2012)

fprado06 said:


> which is better htc desire c or htc one v.?

Click to collapse



obviously one V


----------



## Apt Quadruped (Nov 2, 2012)

gagdude said:


> If you are getting it just to sell it, the Optimus G should sell for more as the Nexus 4 is already $350 on Google Play and only a fool would buy it for more on eBay
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sorry, I was rather vague with my initial post. I meant to ask whether to get the LG Optimus G or the Nexus 4. To get the Nexus 4 I would end up buying a contract phone and selling it to pay for the Nexus 4. I just don't know which phone I should go with.


----------



## pandoraFlavor (Nov 2, 2012)

What I want: 
water proof or resistant phone (I live in a humid environment and play a lot of basketball, I'd hate for my sweat to one day render my $500 phone useless)
Nice camera - I really like the picture quality of the s3 and the one s. Something comparable to those would be great. 

My perfect device would either be a water resistant s3 or the now existing but utterly expensive DoCoMo optimus g. 

Any help with this? I read reviews all day and to me most of them are the same trashy biased reviews, one says camera is nice and the next says pic quality is trash when you zoom in at 100%, as if I'm going to do that.


----------



## ihedberg (Nov 2, 2012)

*Fall 2012 Sprint Phone*

I'm looking for advice on what to get for a new Android phone on Sprint.  I currently have an EVO 4G that's rooted and running MonkeeShark0910, but it's time for something current.  Was really hoping to get the Nexus 4, but since it sounds like that won't be getting CDMA ever, I'm on to plan B.
I've pretty much narrowed down my thoughts to the Galaxy S 3 or the upcoming LG Optimus G.
GS3 - I like the community support for modding; like the removable battery
Optimus G - Sounds like it has slightly better hardware, not a fan of a fixed battery, concerned about rooting/modding (locked bootloader), and LG's bad track record for updates.  I'm also not sure what impact, being the hardware the Nexus 4 was based on, helps with the future rom support.

Any thoughts about how much community support the Optimus might get as I'd like to get the best hardware I can if I'm going to be with it for 2 years?  Or should I stick with the safe route and go the GS3?

Appreciate any thoughts! 
Ike


----------



## LLegoLLaS (Nov 2, 2012)

*again*

I repeat  What is the best device i can buy with aximum 290euros?Thank you


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 2, 2012)

pandoraFlavor said:


> What I want:
> water proof or resistant phone (I live in a humid environment and play a lot of basketball, I'd hate for my sweat to one day render my $500 phone useless)
> Nice camera - I really like the picture quality of the s3 and the one s. Something comparable to those would be great.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This should suit you. [Never mind the language, you don't need to understand]
Also if you don't intend to buy that phone, that video is pretty awesome!! 



LLegoLLaS said:


> I repeat  What is the best device i can buy with aximum 290euros?Thank you

Click to collapse



Nexus 4 > Galaxy Nexus > Droid Razr XT910 > S Advance/Xperia P


----------



## pandoraFlavor (Nov 2, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> This should suit you. [Never mind the language, you don't need to understand]
> Also if you don't intend to buy that phone, that video is pretty awesome!!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why on god's green earth do they not build all phones like that?!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Felimenta97 (Nov 2, 2012)

pandoraFlavor said:


> What I want:
> water proof or resistant phone (I live in a humid environment and play a lot of basketball, I'd hate for my sweat to one day render my $500 phone useless)
> Nice camera - I really like the picture quality of the s3 and the one s. Something comparable to those would be great.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The other guy suggested the Xperia Go. Maybe you can get an an Xperia Acro S, depending on how much money you have. It's better in every aspect.

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Nov 2, 2012)

Apt Quadruped said:


> Sorry, I was rather vague with my initial post. I meant to ask whether to get the LG Optimus G or the Nexus 4. To get the Nexus 4 I would end up buying a contract phone and selling it to pay for the Nexus 4. I just don't know which phone I should go with.

Click to collapse



Get an optimus G,sell it on ebay,buy a nexus 4. Stick to prepay,it is cheaper. Actually you could get more off an iphone 5 sale,and it'll hurt less to sell. 







pandoraFlavor said:


> Why on god's green earth do they not build all phones like that?!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Because Google didn't design the others. 

Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jamemoff951 (Nov 2, 2012)

Guys I currently have an iphone 5 and I am looking at moving away from Apple, what's the best phone to get as in best spec and customer reviews. thanks for your help

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Nov 2, 2012)

jamemoff951 said:


> Guys I currently have an iphone 5 and I am looking at moving away from Apple, what's the best phone to get as in best spec and customer reviews. thanks for your help
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Why did you buy an iphone 5, just to keep it for like... a month?

Anyways, get the note 2..


----------



## YuriCPS (Nov 3, 2012)

I need a smartphone with support for dual sim, with a good performance, ips display, gorilla glass for a maximum of $ 260 and with a great cost-benefit.

I'm currently looking at two:

Huawei Ascend G500 (U8836D) and Huawei Ascend G600 (U8950D), do you recommend any more? If not what would be the best between these two, considering that the difference between them is $ 20

Thanks! :good:


----------



## SunnyChrono6 (Nov 3, 2012)

Planning on changing my phone in 3-4 months.
Could someone recommend a good-looking (like the Wildfire S,Desire S) mid-end Android phone that can stand up to my friend's Galaxy Nexus?(I don't mean beat it in benchmarks,just not get beaten really badly )
Budget is around 350,at the max. 400$(Should be less than 22000INR).
P.S.No LG,please.And I would prefer not having a Samsung.


----------



## Sherwin22 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello anyone  

Pls..... Help i have sgs 3 after updating firmware to 4.0.4 no mic and earpiece, but if i make audio note the mic is coming & also earpiece. 

Thank u in advance


----------



## jamemoff951 (Nov 3, 2012)

abaaaabbbb63 said:


> Why did you buy an iphone 5, just to keep it for like... a month?
> 
> Anyways, get the note 2..

Click to collapse



Because I had an iphone 4 and thought the new iphone would be a good upgrade but it turns out it's just a stretched iphone 4s and I am not happy with it 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## mfsr98 (Nov 3, 2012)

YuriCPS said:


> I need a smartphone with support for dual sim, with a good performance, ips display, gorilla glass for a maximum of $ 260 and with a great cost-benefit.
> 
> I'm currently looking at two:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Samsung Galaxy S Duos.


----------



## Heaven Stream (Nov 3, 2012)

Well, i'm going to uy a new phone this year, and i get trapped in this fight, should i take the iPhone 5 or the Galaxy S3? Or should i wait to the next year (I am in Brazil) and take a Nexus 4?
I'm not the type that switch phones with big frequency and i would be pleased if you take that in consideration. I will be very thankful for your answers.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## mfsr98 (Nov 3, 2012)

You have the same problem as me here in Portugal, it will take a long time to the Nexus 4 to be released... I think you should buy an Android phone because it will get a lot of support here later with Custom ROMs and everything... Go for the S3. There is also the HTC One X if you like it 

---------- Post added at 03:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:48 PM ----------




SunnyChrono6 said:


> Planning on changing my phone in 3-4 months.
> Could someone recommend a good-looking (like the Wildfire S,Desire S) mid-end Android phone that can stand up to my friend's Galaxy Nexus?(I don't mean beat it in benchmarks,just not get beaten really badly )
> Budget is around 350,at the max. 4000$(Should be less than 22000INR).
> P.S.No LG,please.And I would prefer not having a Samsung.

Click to collapse



The Galaxy Nexus is on that price range, at least I think so. I even thing the NEXUS 4 is on that price range! So consider seeing those.


----------



## Felimenta97 (Nov 3, 2012)

SunnyChrono6 said:


> Planning on changing my phone in 3-4 months.
> Could someone recommend a good-looking (like the Wildfire S,Desire S) mid-end Android phone that can stand up to my friend's Galaxy Nexus?(I don't mean beat it in benchmarks,just not get beaten really badly )
> Budget is around 350,at the max. 4000$(Should be less than 22000INR).
> P.S.No LG,please.And I would prefer not having a Samsung.

Click to collapse



Xperia P. You will either love or hate it.

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## mfsr98 (Nov 3, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Xperia P. You will either love or hate it.
> 
> "What really matters in this world, anyway?"

Click to collapse



That is true.


----------



## Heaven Stream (Nov 3, 2012)

Well, HTC closed doors here and i can't get one... And well, i'm almost going straight in the S3, that i could get immediately, and the iPhone 5 will probably go out just in the end of this moth.


----------



## Paced98 (Nov 3, 2012)

I currently have a Kindle Fire (not HD) and I might be looking for another tablet (possibly larger than the KF). What should I get?


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Nov 3, 2012)

Paced98 said:


> I currently have a Kindle Fire (not HD) and I might be looking for another tablet (possibly larger than the KF). What should I get?

Click to collapse



Microsoft surface 
Or Galaxy tab 2


----------



## mfsr98 (Nov 3, 2012)

or the Nexus 10.


----------



## thebrian101 (Nov 3, 2012)

If the nexus 10 doesn't pan out, you can always look into the asus infinity


----------



## dmb219 (Nov 4, 2012)

Heaven Stream said:


> Well, i'm going to uy a new phone this year, and i get trapped in this fight, should i take the iPhone 5 or the Galaxy S3? Or should i wait to the next year (I am in Brazil) and take a Nexus 4?
> I'm not the type that switch phones with big frequency and i would be pleased if you take that in consideration. I will be very thankful for your answers.

Click to collapse



If you don't need more than the 16 gb storage that the Nexus 4 has (no SD card), I'd buy that from Google. You'll have the best Android phone and get the updates as soon as they are available. If you need a phone with an SD card, I'd go with the GS3 or Note2.


----------



## ullasmanju (Nov 4, 2012)

*which tab to choose???*

i have to choose between sony tablet s and nexus 10 ........ which one is faster??????


----------



## Felimenta97 (Nov 4, 2012)

ullasmanju said:


> i have to choose between sony tablet s and nexus 10 ........ which one is faster??????

Click to collapse



Nexus 10 all the way.

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## G1ukos (Nov 4, 2012)

*battery+lowcost*

Hello!
Can you advice me android device with pretty nice battery life UNDER $200?
GSM, no contract.
I need it for my parents. But it would be nice to have some features in it... Not just the basic calls and sms.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## keenofhiphop (Nov 4, 2012)

G1ukos said:


> Hello!
> Can you advice me android device with pretty nice battery life UNDER $200?
> GSM, no contract.
> I need it for my parents. But it would be nice to have some features in it... Not just the basic calls and sms.
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



the old classics... sony xperia 2011s or samsung galaxy ace<- which is btw a very nice device, not too large, not too expensive, battery life depends on usage.... can all customize 
Greets

--
von meinem Superdroiden per Gedabkenblitz gesendet


----------



## mfsr98 (Nov 4, 2012)

dmb219 said:


> If you don't need more than the 16 gb storage that the Nexus 4 has (no SD card), I'd buy that from Google. You'll have the best Android phone and get the updates as soon as they are available. If you need a phone with an SD card, I'd go with the GS3 or Note2.

Click to collapse



For some reason he has to wait for next year... this device isn't sold on the Play Store, either in Brazil or Portugal...


----------



## G1ukos (Nov 4, 2012)

keenofhiphop said:


> the old classics... sony xperia 2011s or samsung galaxy ace<- which is btw a very nice device, not too large, not too expensive, battery life depends on usage.... can all customize
> Greets
> 
> --
> von meinem Superdroiden per Gedabkenblitz gesendet

Click to collapse



Nice!
Any cheaper options?


----------



## mfsr98 (Nov 4, 2012)

wow even cheaper?... Then see the Galaxy Gio, Mini or Pocket.


----------



## G1ukos (Nov 4, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> wow even cheaper?... Then see the Galaxy Gio, Mini or Pocket.

Click to collapse



Yeah =)
It's not like I'm too greedy!
Just want to have a bunch of options they could choose from.

Right. I'm going to check those phones, thanks, guys!


----------



## JSH12345 (Nov 4, 2012)

Galaxy S2 vs Xperia SL??


----------



## SunnyChrono6 (Nov 4, 2012)

[/QUOTE]
The Galaxy Nexus is on that price range, at least I think so. I even thing the NEXUS 4 is on that price range! So consider seeing those.[/QUOTE]

I think I mentioned no LG devices, and the only Samsung I like is the Nexus anyway, but I don't want to get the same phone my friend has....it would be IMO redundant.



Felimenta97 said:


> Xperia P. You will either love or hate it.
> 
> "What really matters in this world, anyway?"

Click to collapse



That's.....not too bad, but I was considering something with a design similar to that of HTC's 2011 phones....I would have got the Rezound(I still might).

How is the One S looking?


----------



## Stensfie (Nov 4, 2012)

wich is better galaxy tab 7.7 or nexus 7?? ....thanks in advanced


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## mfsr98 (Nov 4, 2012)

obviously nexus 7.


----------



## JSH12345 (Nov 5, 2012)

pleaaaaaaaaaase tell me should i get Galaxy S2 or Xperia SL
I guess Xperia beats SGSII in hardware but
SGSII got better performance after all with its Exynos and such stuff
Thanx in Advance


----------



## Felimenta97 (Nov 5, 2012)

JSH12345 said:


> pleaaaaaaaaaase tell me should i get Galaxy S2 or Xperia SL
> I guess Xperia beats SGSII in hardware but
> SGSII got better performance after all with its Exynos and such stuff
> Thanx in Advance

Click to collapse



I'd go for the SL. I'm quite a fan of Sony, so my opinion is somewhat biased, but.

The Xperia is newer, better UI, and a really better design, IMO

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## DeMi-GoD (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey guys, first time posting here. I have a couple of questions. I have a 2 year plan with At&t. I pay $100 a month for 3 gb data and unlimited mobile to mobile minutes. I sold my S3 last week for $400 to get the Note 2. I have decided to buy the Note 2 at full retail price so it doesn't change my plan or anything. Would the At&t Note 2 version be the best one for me to get? From everything I've read, all the variants are the same except they differ when it comes to coverage and LTE ****. Right? My 2nnd question is, will my Galaxy S3 sim card fit into the Note 2? I put all of my contacts on it before I sold it. Also, when I go to ATT friday to get the note 2, how do I activate it so it works with my plan? Just put the sim card in it and bam, it works, or do the idiots at ATT have to program it and stuff? BASICALLY MY QUESTION IS, SINCE I'M WITH AT&T, SHOULD   I BUY THE ATT VERSION OR ORDER THE INTERNATIONAL VERSION OFF AMAZON TO USE WITH ATT?


----------



## ZackFearheart (Nov 5, 2012)

I currently have an HTC Vivid rooted / unlocked with a De-sensed ICS ROM  on it, I like it.. but I am now looking into something with a full  slide out QWERTY keyboard.. Preferably with Android OS. I was playing  around on my friends phone and found I was able to type alot quicker and  better with a physical keyboard instead of a touch screen.

So, I am on AT&T.. Due for an upgrade soon.. What's a good Slide-out  QWERTY Smartphone that runs Android and can be unlocked / rooted  easily?

What I use my phone for:
Camera
Texting, Calls and email
Music (Is a music, so SD card slot and 3.5mm headphone jack would be nice)
Facebook


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Nov 5, 2012)

ZackFearheart said:


> I currently have an HTC Vivid rooted / unlocked with a De-sensed ICS ROM  on it, I like it.. but I am now looking into something with a full  slide out QWERTY keyboard.. Preferably with Android OS. I was playing  around on my friends phone and found I was able to type alot quicker and  better with a physical keyboard instead of a touch screen.
> 
> So, I am on AT&T.. Due for an upgrade soon.. What's a good Slide-out  QWERTY Smartphone that runs Android and can be unlocked / rooted  easily?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Motorola Droid 4





Chadly said:


> Hey guys, first time posting here. I have a couple of questions. I have a 2 year plan with At&t. I pay $100 a month for 3 gb data and unlimited mobile to mobile minutes. I sold my S3 last week for $400 to get the Note 2. I have decided to buy the Note 2 at full retail price so it doesn't change my plan or anything. Would the At&t Note 2 version be the best one for me to get? From everything I've read, all the variants are the same except they differ when it comes to coverage and LTE ****. Right? My 2nnd question is, will my Galaxy S3 sim card fit into the Note 2? I put all of my contacts on it before I sold it. Also, when I go to ATT friday to get the note 2, how do I activate it so it works with my plan? Just put the sim card in it and bam, it works, or do the idiots at ATT have to program it and stuff? BASICALLY MY QUESTION IS, SINCE I'M WITH AT&T, SHOULD   I BUY THE ATT VERSION OR ORDER THE INTERNATIONAL VERSION OFF AMAZON TO USE WITH ATT?

Click to collapse



Get the international version. Faster updates. Works fine.


Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## beshoy_2050 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hello,
i want to buy sony Xperia Tipo Dual phone can you please tell me about it is there any problem in it, i readed that it have problems in touch , it hang alot ,Battery 5Hour Only, can you please tell me your review in it to decide i buy it or not
Thanks


----------



## quikote (Nov 5, 2012)

S3, Nexus 4 or Iphone 5???


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Nov 5, 2012)

beshoy_2050 said:


> Hello,
> i want to buy sony Xperia Tipo Dual phone can you please tell me about it is there any problem in it, i readed that it have problems in touch , it hang alot ,Battery 5Hour Only, can you please tell me your review in it to decide i buy it or not
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Battery life is the problem. If you can adjust to frequent charging then it's a great phone. About the hanging it's really how you manage your phone. Power apps will strain it,but light use it's fine.







quikote said:


> S3, Nexus 4 or Iphone 5???

Click to collapse



IPhone 5 ,sell it,get a Nexus 4.


Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 3st (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi there 

last days i´m running in trouble with my desire s, sometimes no signal until i restart, sometimes it shuts himself down without any reasons.. Calls get crashed... So it´s not longer an option ... 

What I´m looking for:
- good call quality
- better reception compared to the desire s
- good battery
- acceptable performance
- stable (possibly no s3.. know 2 people complaining about the stability) and compact / flat phone (3,7" - 4,3") 
- gps
- >5MP camera ("Document" Scanning)

The Problem is: I got no idea, which phones would match with these points.. 
Maybe someone can help me out with some proposals 

Thanks in advance.

By the way, sry for my english...


----------



## Martin L. (Nov 5, 2012)

I would take the Nexus 4.
- In the past I never needed an new Battery. 
- I don't care about the missing SD-Card, when the intern ROMis big enough.

The Nexus 4 has:
- best screen
- best cam
- best Update support
- NO SKINNED MODIFIED AND BLOATED ROM

PURE NEXUS FEELING!


----------



## Felimenta97 (Nov 5, 2012)

Martin L. said:


> I would take the Nexus 4.
> - In the past I never needed an new Battery.
> - I don't care about the missing SD-Card, when the intern ROMis big enough.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think it has the very best screen. It matches the other flagships, AFAIK. Best cam is somewhat questionable also. Not that is bad, but the other flagships also have amazing cameras...

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## Heaven Stream (Nov 5, 2012)

Well, i saw my self in a new dilemma, i saw the new RAZR i and it had a good price and i saw good things about it, what do you say? Galaxy S3, iPhone 5 or RAZR i?


----------



## muddyblues6392 (Nov 5, 2012)

Heaven Stream said:


> Well, i saw my self in a new dilemma, i saw the new RAZR i and it had a good price and i saw good things about it, what do you say? Galaxy S3, iPhone 5 or RAZR i?

Click to collapse



GS3. And unlocked and rooted that beauty and install a different rom  can't go wrong with that. Just don't buy the the elongated Iphone 4s

Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayzsky (Nov 6, 2012)

Had my LEO for almost 3 years now, due for upgrade , thinking S3, wife has the S2, not many options with t-mobile.


----------



## countrylife (Nov 6, 2012)

Hayzsky said:


> Had my LEO for almost 3 years now, due for upgrade , thinking S3, wife has the S2, not many options with t-mobile.

Click to collapse



i love my S3


----------



## ZackFearheart (Nov 6, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Motorola Droid 4

Click to collapse



I am on AT&T and cannot switch since I get such a huge work discount with AT&T and have had no problem with their service.. That phone only works with Verizon, Whom wants $500 per line to open an account, and is a **** ton more expensive than AT&T


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Nov 6, 2012)

ZackFearheart said:


> I am on AT&T and cannot switch since I get such a huge work discount with AT&T and have had no problem with their service.. That phone only works with Verizon, Whom wants $500 per line to open an account, and is a **** ton more expensive than AT&T

Click to collapse



Ah.
International Unlocked Sony Ericsson Xperia Pro.
An AT&T sim should work.

Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gn_ro (Nov 6, 2012)

*Android phone or app for handwriting recognition*

Hello,

I'm looking for a Android 4 phone or app for Android with handwriting recognition like in the old Sony Ericsson P1 phone.
I've had a P1 phone for a few years and I can't find any app for handwriting with that speed and accuracy for Android.
Please help!


----------



## slychocobo (Nov 6, 2012)

So Im still struggling myself to find a new android tablet.  Done the ipad2 thing for a while and sick and tired of its crap and limitations so in the market for something new.

Right now Im using a Galaxy Note as a my phone and enjoying it quite a lot but I need something bigger for working from home, Command line / RDP interfaces etc..

So Im thinking 10 inch screen, a keyboard is pretty much a must..  External storage is also really preferable..

Right now I've looked at the Asus Transformer prime which seems to hit all the marks but I've friends with one and it seems a bit unstable and crashy..

the Nexus 10 seems intresting but the extra cost in getting a bluetooth keyboard and no ext SD is a real killer..

Any other devices I might be missing?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Felimenta97 (Nov 6, 2012)

slychocobo said:


> So Im still struggling myself to find a new android tablet.  Done the ipad2 thing for a while and sick and tired of its crap and limitations so in the market for something new.
> 
> Right now Im using a Galaxy Note as a my phone and enjoying it quite a lot but I need something bigger for working from home, Command line / RDP interfaces etc..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Asus Transformer Infinity. Fixes all the problems with the Prime, I think.

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## slychocobo (Nov 6, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Asus Transformer Infinity. Fixes all the problems with the Prime, I think.
> 
> "What really matters in this world, anyway?"

Click to collapse



I dunno, I got the impression that the infinty still has problems   (Plus its like £500!)


----------



## Felimenta97 (Nov 6, 2012)

slychocobo said:


> I dunno, I got the impression that the infinty still has problems   (Plus its like £500!)

Click to collapse



I never saw any of those, all I know come from reading. From what I read, it does fix them. What kind of problems toy think Infinity has?

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## slychocobo (Nov 6, 2012)

Its my understanding that it still had issues with being quite slow despite having quite a fast CPU, as well as "Applcation not responding" issues.

I believe it has has a locked bootloader (which voids your warranted totally to release) which is a pain as Im a fan of 3rd party ROM's (Paranoid Android on the note is awesome)

So that would be a bit of a wary point for myself..,

In saying that, I would love to be wrong.  the Asus Prime seemed to be the perfect device for my needs beyond the conserns about its stability / build-quality.  If the Infintiy is all-singing/dancing then it would be the tablet for me


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Nov 6, 2012)

gn_ro said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking for a Android 4 phone or app for Android with handwriting recognition like in the old Sony Ericsson P1 phone.
> I've had a P1 phone for a few years and I can't find any app for handwriting with that speed and accuracy for Android.
> Please help!

Click to collapse



S Pen for Galaxy Note/Note 2 

Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gn_ro (Nov 6, 2012)

*More info*



Allanitomwesh said:


> S Pen for Galaxy Note/Note 2
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thanks, but the S Pen is only for input, I'm looking for an app like the Sony P1 hand recognition software.
The P1 software splits the screen in 3 parts: the upper part used to enter numbers, the middle part used to enter capitals and the lower part used to enter normal letters.
The output is always a text file.
I'm looking for a software like that because I need to take very fast notes and in the audio recordings you can't search  and I can't use a hardware keyboard, only a phone.
Thanks!


----------



## AndroidFan! (Nov 6, 2012)

I am in doubt, Samsung Galaxy3 or Note-2.
What are the experiences with the big screen, how to carry it with you?


----------



## KaosStorm (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm looking for a low-mid range Android phone to replace the uber low range Galaxy 5 I'm currently running now.  Due to the state of the market around here, my options are heavily limited.  So far, I've come up with 3 to 4 sensible options, but I could dig around a little more for some other alternative; what I have in sight right now is:


LG L7
Xperia Sola
Xperia Neo L

You could count the Xperia U too, but the device not having an SD slot takes it off the list faster than it takes to type the name.


----------



## andredroido (Nov 6, 2012)

I see it's a common question ... I have wavered between galaxy s3, notes 2 but lately I are taking the idea of ​​the new galaxy nexus 4 (lg), also because the dimensions are of the view that if it should be bigger then that it is ... so note2, but the nexus 4 seems to be more practical ..?? booohh


----------



## wnerw (Nov 6, 2012)

*tablet choice help*

Hi!

I'm hunting for a good tablet deal lately. I hope you people have better knowledge on this matter than me.

I want to buy the best tablet avaliable till the end of 2012. I have raised an amount of 1000$ (might get bigger if necessary). I'm looking for a device that meets most of the following requirements:

- good overall performance (good quad-core processor?)
- must be Android-based (4.x)
- preferably 10 inch screen
- possibility of future os updates
- avaliable to buy now or coming out till end of 2012
- 3G/4G communication

I can give up some of above in name of improving others. I will use this tablet as my main every day device. I don't really care if the price is too big for a little better specs... I was reading reviews for last couple of days and I don't really know which device is the best. I think ASUS Trnasformer Infinity TF700 is good, but I keep thinking it might be better to get a Nexus or Galaxy Tab. Future coming out of some Nexus devices keep confusing me a lot 

If you would be so kind to give me some clues, I will later compare specs myself and hunt the best deal  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Essenar (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi guys,
I'm thinking of using a tablet as a phone. My plan is to pick up a T-Mobile Pre-Paid activation kit, sign up for the Wal-Mart $30/month 4G data/unlimited text plan and putting the sim card in a Huawei E220 3G dongle. 
Then I'll put the dongle into one of the following tablets and put it in a leather flip case so I can secure the dongle with the tablet.
The tablets I'm considering:
Ainol Novo 7 Elf II
Ramos W17 Pro
ICOO D70Pro II
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0

They all support USB OTG and I heard ICS supports 3G dongles, however most Samsung attempts appear to have failed, maybe someone here can note a success story? The three Chinese tablets appear to have 3G support and many have reported success using their dongles. 

Please let me know. 

By the way, tethering a phone is NOT possible. No Android phone and no intention of having two devices. Also Mi-Fi is not an option at all.


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Nov 7, 2012)

gn_ro said:


> Thanks, but the S Pen is only for input, I'm looking for an app like the Sony P1 hand recognition software.
> The P1 software splits the screen in 3 parts: the upper part used to enter numbers, the middle part used to enter capitals and the lower part used to enter normal letters.
> The output is always a text file.
> I'm looking for a software like that because I need to take very fast notes and in the audio recordings you can't search  and I can't use a hardware keyboard, only a phone.
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Im pretty sure the spen can type out in text anything you note in free hand. Honestly i can't think of another that works as well.







KaosStorm said:


> I'm looking for a low-mid range Android phone to replace the uber low range Galaxy 5 I'm currently running now.  Due to the state of the market around here, my options are heavily limited.  So far, I've come up with 3 to 4 sensible options, but I could dig around a little more for some other alternative; what I have in sight right now is:
> 
> 
> LG L7
> ...

Click to collapse



Spend abit more for a HTC One S.







wnerw said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm hunting for a good tablet deal lately. I hope you people have better knowledge on this matter than me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 10 or Asus Infinity
. One has updates(though Asus have good updates too) the other has 3G. 






Essenar said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm thinking of using a tablet as a phone. My plan is to pick up a T-Mobile Pre-Paid activation kit, sign up for the Wal-Mart $30/month 4G data/unlimited text plan and putting the sim card in a Huawei E220 3G dongle.
> Then I'll put the dongle into one of the following tablets and put it in a leather flip case so I can secure the dongle with the tablet.
> The tablets I'm considering:
> ...

Click to collapse



Why not just get a tablet with 3G and put the sim directly in the tablet?


----------



## Muffinman51432 (Nov 7, 2012)

Looking for a nexus 4, anyone recommend anything else??

Current Iphone 4 user. This phone is shot, home button barely works and no WIFI or GPS anymore. I am eligible for an upgrade via AT&T and plan to stick with them due to a 20% discount. I have a nexus 7 tab and I love the thing, jelly bean rules IMO. I don't want another iphone due to the "same old" feeling and paying $40 for a damn cable is stupid IMO. Should i wait out and buy this thing? Money isn't an issue due to working tons of OT from hurricane sandy. I was even wondering if I can buy this, and keep my AT&T upgrade for a phone in spring 2013. LTE 4g is heavy in my area.

My main uses for a phone

txting
pictures> Avid fisherman and quality shots really mean a lot to me as my iphone 4 still takes a damn good photo 
music Storage is limited on this phone however I have the same on my iphone 4 and survive fine. Google music is plenty as is OTG cable
talking
random apps (droid suites all my needs except for a few)

Battery life isn't the end all however nice. I have 1amp chargers in home/work/truck/boat. 



Thanks guys, a new phone is all i'm really looking forward to right now as Long Island is a really depressing area right now.


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Nov 7, 2012)

Muffinman51432 said:


> Looking for a nexus 4, anyone recommend anything else??
> 
> Current Iphone 4 user. This phone is shot, home button barely works and no WIFI or GPS anymore. I am eligible for an upgrade via AT&T and plan to stick with them due to a 20% discount. I have a nexus 7 tab and I love the thing, jelly bean rules IMO. I don't want another iphone due to the "same old" feeling and paying $40 for a damn cable is stupid IMO. Should i wait out and buy this thing? Money isn't an issue due to working tons of OT from hurricane sandy. I was even wondering if I can buy this, and keep my AT&T upgrade for a phone in spring 2013. LTE 4g is heavy in my area.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait it out,the cameras should match performance. Nexus is a great phone,as the Nexus 4 will surely be.

Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KaosStorm (Nov 7, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Spend abit more for a HTC One S.

Click to collapse



Would if the thing was avaliable in my country/carrier but, alas, it is not.  Thanks for the answer anyway.


----------



## irfanlai (Nov 7, 2012)

Confused with Nexus 4 and Lumia 920. Now i am tired of Android...planning to go for Lumia for its new OS look and feel. Only issue is there are very less app in Market.


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Nov 7, 2012)

KaosStorm said:


> Would if the thing was avaliable in my country/carrier but, alas, it is not.  Thanks for the answer anyway.

Click to collapse



Your welcome. Then from your choices I'd take the Xperia Sola.

Sent via the Internet


----------



## ArgirisGR (Nov 7, 2012)

Hello guys!I am searching for a new device to buy and i cant decide if i should buy the htc 8x or the one x+...i prefer the 8x design and colour but the fact that 8x has wp8 and dual core processor makes me think if i should buy the one x+ !so which phone do u suggest me to buy?is it possible that the 1.5 dualcore s4 snapdragon is better than the 1.7ghz quad core tegra 3 ? thanks in advance!!!


----------



## wnerw (Nov 7, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Nexus 10 or Asus Infinity
> . One has updates(though Asus have good updates too) the other has 3G.

Click to collapse



Aren't some un-official updates coming out for Infinity here on xda?
I just checked both Nexus 10 and Transoformer Infinity and they don't have 3G/4G  Nexus 7 is coming in 3G version, if the news are true...
So then again, which one is better? Nexus 10 has better ram (2GB) and processor than Infinity, doesn't it? What is the release date?

I would be very grateful if you could dispel my doubts


----------



## adrianobrum (Nov 7, 2012)

What is better? Asus TF300T or Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1? Does compensates buy the Asus TF700 than TF300T? Or is better I wait to windows tablet?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## fran82 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Cheap Chinese Android phones*

Hi guys!

What do you think about cheap Chinese Android mobile phones with capacitive screen?

I have an important question about the IMEI these phones have. It is the same for all? they have "cloned" or "generic" IMEI´s?

Will it work in Europe?

Thanks!


----------



## mfsr98 (Nov 7, 2012)

adrianobrum said:


> What is better? Asus TF300T or Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1? Does compensates buy the Asus TF700 than TF300T? Or is better I wait to windows tablet?

Click to collapse



think on the nexus 10.


----------



## adrianobrum (Nov 7, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> think on the nexus 10.

Click to collapse



But the windows is not better? We can use the office on Android?


----------



## blendobass (Nov 7, 2012)

*S2 X or the new nexus 4 ?*

I have to decide if I should by, for the exact same price new (about $375 with tax) either of these two phones,

-Both have a 1.5 gig processor
the nexus has more memory and a better processor but not sure I need it
the nexus has a better screen
the SSx seems like it might withstand more abuse
I don't need the latest OS so much as I need wordpress and other apps for work
I don't like the idea of not being able to switch batteries or SD cards
I don't care about wireless charging, 4g

I want the product that will last the longest, I have was just about to buy this SSG2x(canadian koodo version with 1.5 processor and HSPA+) 

But now I am losing sleep... help me decide. ( don't want to end up with a LG that is overheating and in the trash in  12 months.) 

++ I am leaving on a trip at the end of NOV and want my phone maybe the Nexus won't be in the mail in Canada before then, i tworries me.

1. Gallaxy S2 x 


or 

Nexus 4


Both will be new, and the same price, I could pick up the S2 new instore and unlock it for the same price as this new Nexus,


I am think the S2 because, I can get it quicker, I would have 32 gigs storage with the SD card I got, but mostly it seems like a better built phone, samsung rather than LG, even tho the specs are better on the Nexus 4 I am thinking I would still find teh S2x a better phone in the long run.

Would the screen resolution or other things really be an improvement ?

Thanks Guys.. having trouble deciding, I dont' need the latest everything, the S2 seems like crazy good phone, and nexus but maybe I am rough on phones and don't like a case, thinking the LG is being build cheaper than the S2 was.


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Nov 7, 2012)

wnerw said:


> Aren't some un-official updates coming out for Infinity here on xda?
> I just checked both Nexus 10 and Transformer Infinity and they don't have 3G/4G  Nexus 7 is coming in 3G version, if the news are true...
> So then again, which one is better? Nexus 10 has better ram (2GB) and processor than Infinity, doesn't it? What is the release date?
> 
> I would be very grateful if you could dispel my doubts

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure there's a infinity 3g even an infinity LTE if I recall.

The nexus 10 does have the better specsheet but the infinity is the more "solid" tablet when it comes to materials,not to say the nexus is flimsy,not at all.
Personally, I like the nexus 10. You can tell Google put thought into it. If you can survive without 3G then wait for November 13th. The tablet is good value.


Sent via the Internet

---------- Post added at 09:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 PM ----------




blendobass said:


> I have to decide if I should by, for the exact same price new (about $375 with tax) either of these two phones,
> 
> -Both have a 1.5 gig processor
> the nexus has more memory and a better processor but not sure I need it
> ...

Click to collapse



You have to seperate LG from Google on this one.Think of it like Apple hiring foxconn. Foxconn's own products a cheap budget stuff but the iPhone isn't.
I'd get the nexus just for the screen. There's a difference. It is worth it.

Sent via the Internet


----------



## blendobass (Nov 7, 2012)

*thanks*



Allanitomwesh said:


> I'm pretty sure there's a infinity 3g even an infinity LTE if I recall.
> 
> The nexus 10 does have the better specsheet but the infinity is the more "solid" tablet when it comes to materials,not to say the nexus is flimsy,not at all.
> Personally, I like the nexus 10. You can tell Google put thought into it. If you can survive without 3G then wait for November 13th. The tablet is good value.
> ...

Click to collapse




Well, it isn't just that, I was just about to go pick up the SSGS2 x in store today, and now I see this nexus,  I think either will be a huge step up from blackberry, but with my BB i am used to all sorts of abuse with no effect, including running over with car, I use my device as a boat and hicking GPS, a backpacking computer in all sorts of condidions, SKype... I don't play games but I use wordpress app and other buisness stuff. 

Other than a slighly better screen, I can't see what the newer phone will do for me, I want this phone for at least 2 years, and the SSG2x seems to have proven itself over time like an older toyota compare with the newer, for basic users that need a good phone the gallaxy seems like it is still near the top.


----------



## wnerw (Nov 7, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> I'm pretty sure there's a infinity 3g even an infinity LTE if I recall.
> 
> The nexus 10 does have the better specsheet but the infinity is the more "solid" tablet when it comes to materials,not to say the nexus is flimsy,not at all.
> Personally, I like the nexus 10. You can tell Google put thought into it. If you can survive without 3G then wait for November 13th. The tablet is good value.

Click to collapse



I've found it. Infinity has 2 versions - TF700T, with Wi-Fi only and quadcore Tegra 3 @1,6GHz, and TF700KL, with both 3G/4G, but with dualcore Qualcomm Snapdragon S4 @ 1,5-1,7 GHz.
I would buy TF700KL if I could find it anywhere... Much more harder to buy, it's not even listed on asus official pages. Does this dualcore make him any worse?


----------



## mfsr98 (Nov 7, 2012)

adrianobrum said:


> But the windows is not better? We can use the office on Android?

Click to collapse



Actually I heard today that office will be avaiable for Android and iOS next year... but if you really need it go for Windows. There is also openoffice if you like it on Android.


----------



## Essenar (Nov 7, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Im pretty sure the spen can type out in text anything you note in free hand. Honestly i can't think of another that works as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The tablets with built in 3G are considerably more expensive.


----------



## benny6812 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Looking for Large Android Tablet for <£200*

Hi,

The story is that at christmas I want to get my daughter an android tablet and while the nexus 7 is amazing, at 7" its just too small. 
I want something for her that is at least 9" and has decent specs, preferably something that competes with Tegra 2. 
Catch is, not wanting to spend a fortune, so are there any cheap ones that people would recommend?

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Nov 8, 2012)

blendobass said:


> Well, it isn't just that, I was just about to go pick up the SSGS2 x in store today, and now I see this nexus,  I think either will be a huge step up from blackberry, but with my BB i am used to all sorts of abuse with no effect, including running over with car, I use my device as a boat and hicking GPS, a backpacking computer in all sorts of condidions, SKype... I don't play games but I use wordpress app and other buisness stuff.
> 
> Other than a slighly better screen, I can't see what the newer phone will do for me, I want this phone for at least 2 years, and the SSG2x seems to have proven itself over time like an older toyota compare with the newer, for basic users that need a good phone the gallaxy seems like it is still near the top.

Click to collapse



Better innards last longer. People are still happily toting the nexus s.The nexus will age gracefully and google will support it for ages. Can't say the same for samsung. Maybe you don't need software updates,but for the same price,buying an older product just isn't sound
.You could argue storage,but I've met very few people with mountains of stuff in their phones. 9/10 it's an insanely large music collection. Functional stuff never hits 4GB. 






wnerw said:


> I've found it. Infinity has 2 versions - TF700T, with Wi-Fi only and quadcore Tegra 3 @1,6GHz, and TF700KL, with both 3G/4G, but with dualcore Qualcomm Snapdragon S4 @ 1,5-1,7 GHz.
> I would buy TF700KL if I could find it anywhere... Much more harder to buy, it's not even listed on asus official pages. Does this dualcore make him any worse?

Click to collapse



Nope, the s4 chip keeps up with tegra 3.You're right though, it is rare. 







Essenar said:


> The tablets with built in 3G are considerably more expensive.

Click to collapse



Not really,there's Huawei Mediapad. Nexus 7 3G. Toshiba Thrive too I think.


Sent via the Internet


----------



## mayankbhatia5 (Nov 8, 2012)

*Urgent Help!!!*

Hey guys i want to buy a new android in a range of 10k to 11k.

Please suggest a dual sim phone its urgent.


----------



## VladHD (Nov 8, 2012)

iGlo dualTab M724
SAMSUNG S6802 Galaxy ACE Duos
SAMSUNG B5722


----------



## benny6812 (Nov 8, 2012)

benny6812 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The story is that at christmas I want to get my daughter an android tablet and while the nexus 7 is amazing, at 7" its just too small.
> I want something for her that is at least 9" and has decent specs, preferably something that competes with Tegra 2.
> ...

Click to collapse



Bump, anyone had experience with this one? Still looking 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sanei-N10-Screen-Android-Capacitive/dp/B0086X5L2K/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## Linofer (Nov 8, 2012)

Samsung GS3 ftw


----------



## mashinator (Nov 9, 2012)

*Smartphone recommendation for a user who doesn't need too many apps(!)*

Hey all,

I've browsed the xda forums many times and have found most solutions, without needing to ask anything myself, already posted somewhere here. 

This time, however, this is a more personal request, a recommendation if you will.

So, I've had an iPhone 4 32GB Jailbroken and Software Unlocked for a little over 2 years. I'm now in the field for a new smartphone and was hoping some kind, experienced fellow would be able to provide some much needed advice on my next purchase. 

Some factors to help you help me decide:

- I want to keep this phone for about *two years*

- I would like an *excellent camera* as I would use this as a point and shoot (right now I like the Lumia 920's low light and OIS and the iPhone 5's sharpness, other phones don't seem to have redeeming qualities in their cameras. But, I really like the new camera feature in Android 4.2 ) (I'm upgrading from an iPhone 4, so I'm hoping to get a real shock from the improvement in quality over a 5MP camera! Also, camera enthusiasts stay calm! I know I shouldn't be using a smartphone cam as my main camera, but, I can't afford the Canon T3i, with my budget enough for only a smartphone, just yet!)

- I would like to use this phone to *watch videos and read books* like watching anime/lectures and reading manga/comics/books/lecture notes. 

- This means a *good screen* (currently impressed by what HTC's SLCD2 has to offer and the Galaxy Note 2's behemoth size. I think I prefer the range of screens that lie in the 4.5-5" range. I would be reading subtitles, so good pixel density is a must. Also, I don't think I can go back from a high ppi display, so, the higher the better.)

- This also means, I think, that the *performance* needs to be good. (I think the S4 dual and quad cores are best for this, but, Exynos, Tegra and Apple chips are still probably good, I'm not too sure since my judgement is base off of the judgement of other people.)

- And, this means that it must have *large storage* . (I'm used to 32 gigs, usually filled by recorded video and photos and separately loaded videos and audio files from my iPhone 4. I don't really need too many apps besides gmail, video and audio players and recorders, pdf readers, Viber, etc. I don't play too much games and I don't utilize social networks (woot!) so don't need those apps either.)

- I would like the *battery life* to be the same or better than my 2 year old iPhone 4. I don' t use 3G/edge/LTE, so there is no battery drain there, though I do use wifi. If the phone can last a day, I'm satisfied.

- Though not too major a point, I like *good design*. When the iPhone 4 came out, I was enamored by it's design, and I love the HTC and Lumia designs too. Samsung's plastic doesn't really attract me though....

So, I wouldn't be an intelligent individual if I hadn't done some digging myself. I really like the Lumia 920 (great camera, screen tech, design), HTC One X(+)/DNA (great screen, design), Samsung Galaxy S3/Note 2 (microSD and screen size for the Note 2 and battery life for the Note 2), and the Nexus 4 (Android 4.2). All of them win in some categories and lose in others; there doesn't seem to be a phone that does it all, based on my secondary experience of course. I was hoping someone with firsthand experience using smartphones could recommend a device for my use!

I humbly await your replies!


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Nov 9, 2012)

mashinator said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I've browsed the xda forums many times and have found most solutions, without needing to ask anything myself, already posted somewhere here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Motorola RAZR MAXX HD

Sent via the Internet


----------



## Essenar (Nov 9, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Better innards last longer. People are still happily toting the nexus s.The nexus will age gracefully and google will support it for ages. Can't say the same for samsung. Maybe you don't need software updates,but for the same price,buying an older product just isn't sound
> .You could argue storage,but I've met very few people with mountains of stuff in their phones. 9/10 it's an insanely large music collection. Functional stuff never hits 4GB.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The Mediapad is $300. The tablet+dongle options I was considering are about $120 total.


----------



## Essenar (Nov 9, 2012)

benny6812 said:


> Bump, anyone had experience with this one? Still looking
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sanei-N10-Screen-Android-Capacitive/dp/B0086X5L2K/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

Click to collapse



Ahh, you're considering Chinese tablets. I've been researching them actually. 

The Allwinner A10 is kind of a mediocre chip at this point. If you're considering Chinese tablets, the Rockchip RK3066 processor is currently the top dog, although the Amlogic AM8726-MX has more support from titles. 

This one has a better processor:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ramos-W22Pr...1_3?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1352441818&sr=1-3
It's a Ramos, which is a pretty supported tablet on Tablet Republic. It has the dual core Mali-400 which performs better in games. The processor is about 10% slower than a Tegra 3 which is quite impressive. 

This YuanDao N90 has the Rockchip processor which is even faster than the AM8726-MX:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/YuanDao-N90...13?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1352441951&sr=1-13

Most of the others have quality control issues, a manual that isn't that useful. The Ramos was the most recommended brand to me so I'd say go with that.

---------- Post added at 10:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 PM ----------




mashinator said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I've browsed the xda forums many times and have found most solutions, without needing to ask anything myself, already posted somewhere here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because you're considering the Lumia 920, I take it you're with AT&T? 

If you are, the Razr MAXX HD is out of the question as it's a Verizon device. 

Galaxy Note 2: Battery life is 'acceptable', but if you want iPhone 4 battery life, you're going to want to pick up an extended battery. 

Galaxy S3: Same problem, however the S3 is the bee's knees right now. Dev support is unquestionable. The device really has probably at minimum, double the development support of any other device and in some cases triple to quadruple the support. Almost everyone has it. Accessories are easy to come by. An extended battery will not set you back more than $25. 

Windows 8 is a gamble, don't listen to reviewers. They're paid/subsidized to review the OS from a marketing standpoint. Windows 8 is very legit but it's jumping into a dog fight as a puppy so we really need at least another two quarters to see how it develops and grows. I wouldn't pick up a Windows 8 phone until probably late 2013. 

Nexus 4: Great device, mighty powerful, no LTE and smaller screen. The real estate you get with a Galaxy S3 and Note 2 is VASTLY larger than the Nexus 4. I would put the Nexus 4 processing power in between the S3 and the Note 2. 

Reading books on the S3 was enough of a chore for me to say that the Nexus 4 is probably not a good bet for you. I have relatively good vision and I didn't consider the S3 to be ideal for reading books. That said, I think the Note 2 is for you. It has a quad core processor, a much larger screen, includes a stylus, it will have a lot of development support, TouchWiz has really matured in the last year and a lot of people consider it a great daily driver. In about 3 weeks, you'll probably see a lot of good extended batteries for cheap that will enhance the battery life. 

So: Galaxy Note 2, you won't regret it.


----------



## zhanjia (Nov 9, 2012)

One X and Xperia S 
Which :/ I prefer looks more than performances..


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## keenofhiphop (Nov 9, 2012)

kokzhanjia said:


> One X and Xperia S
> Which :/ I prefer looks more than performances..

Click to collapse



xperia s is ugly in my eyes, i dont like the transparent part... but i dont like sense while sonysui is pretty nice... what about sony xperia arc or V/T? or any phone you like and a miui rom whichs looks and theming are killer 
Greets

--
von meinem Superdroiden per Gedabkenblitz gesendet


----------



## circleofomega (Nov 9, 2012)

Ok...

I will be really brief with this one. I have a RaZr right now. It lags, stutters and sputters even on a dual core. I am somewhere tired of this laggy OS, but hey...it gives me **cough*free*cough** good apps and they run really smooth to be very honestly. A friend has Xperia S and the games lag like hell. You may be thinking why all this in a WP8 thread?

Now comes the real question... Should I jump boat and go for the HTC 8X. I am an ex-owner of a HTC HD7. The OS was just plain beautiful. But, the catch was apps. And now the situation is even worse. MS has secured the OS so well, you can't side load apps hence, we end up paying for every app. I know this is a moral argument, but let's not get into it as of now.

I am perplexed as to what should be my next smartphone.

The NeXus 4 is around 25K in the grey market, that's 10K lesser than the 8X. If only it ended at the device being more expensive. Then we have to buy all the apps, all the high end games and all...

Not sure what to do.

All the good, high end apps with a stuttering OS on one side and the super smooth OS with tons of apps to be officially bought on the other. Should I jump the boat and get the 8X? Or stick to an OS that has jet-packs but is still limping...


----------



## Essenar (Nov 9, 2012)

circleofomega said:


> Ok...
> 
> I will be really brief with this one. I have a RaZr right now. It lags, stutters and sputters even on a dual core. I am somewhere tired of this laggy OS, but hey...it gives me **cough*free*cough** good apps and they run really smooth to be very honestly. A friend has Xperia S and the games lag like hell. You may be thinking why all this in a WP8 thread?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know what's up with your Razr but the Nexus 4 will be far from 'stuttering'. And also, it's WAY too early to decide whether WP8 will be a hit or not. You're essentially jumping on what could end up being the next Nintendo Virtual Boy or the next Panasonic 3DO or HP TouchPad. Sure, it could end up being good, but with the giants going to war over what little remains of the 5-7% of smart phone users that aren't Apple or Android already, I doubt WP8 will gain momentum.


----------



## Arcaius (Nov 9, 2012)

*hello*

well in my opinion the only way to choose what will be your next phone is by 3 things:
1. what brand would you like to have on your disposal  or from which are you most satisfied let's say
2. how do you want it to look,bold,slick, square,curved edges,big or smaller screen or what ever you prefer
3. and this is the most important criteria, YOUR BUDGET... since there is no such thing as TOO FAST smart phone,you can never be over your head with your phones specifications.so get the one that you can afford and don't push it too much with saving for it too long since the chances are that you wont be using it for years and years  since already the next year the new smart phone from your brand's line will have double the performances your phone has,but still same the price


----------



## benny6812 (Nov 9, 2012)

Essenar said:


> Ahh, you're considering Chinese tablets. I've been researching them actually.
> 
> The Allwinner A10 is kind of a mediocre chip at this point. If you're considering Chinese tablets, the Rockchip RK3066 processor is currently the top dog, although the Amlogic AM8726-MX has more support from titles.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just wondering if you had any experience rooting and putting custom roms on the Ramos?? It does look like a fantastic tablet though!


----------



## mashinator (Nov 10, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Motorola RAZR MAXX HD
> 
> Sent via the Internet

Click to collapse



I would love to consider the RAZR series but I am on T mobile and hence can't.



Essenar said:


> Because you're considering the Lumia 920, I take it you're with AT&T?
> 
> If you are, the Razr MAXX HD is out of the question as it's a Verizon device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the help!
So, you guessed correct that I am not on Verizon - I'm actually on Tmobile. Though, I stick to using unlocked, unsubsidized phones since I travel internationally. I was considering the Lumia as I was intending to purchase the unlocked version.
I think you're right, reading a book on a smartphone isn't a great idea. I think I can still manage ppt slides though.
Sadly, I don't think I can afford the note 2, so I'm considering the s3, nexus 4 or the one x at the moment. 
It looks like I'll try android out for the first time, since WP8 is still new and I don't want to have another iPhone. I think I may end up just waiting till I see something that I like more (note 2 pricedrop, htc one x+/j butterfly, etc.). I think I'll just ask the individual device threads on specific questions I might have. 


Arcaius said:


> well in my opinion the only way to choose what will be your next phone is by 3 things:
> 1. what brand would you like to have on your disposal  or from which are you most satisfied let's say
> 2. how do you want it to look,bold,slick, square,curved edges,big or smaller screen or what ever you prefer
> 3. and this is the most important criteria, YOUR BUDGET... since there is no such thing as TOO FAST smart phone,you can never be over your head with your phones specifications.so get the one that you can afford and don't push it too much with saving for it too long since the chances are that you wont be using it for years and years  since already the next year the new smart phone from your brand's line will have double the performances your phone has,but still same the price

Click to collapse



Thanks for your input! My budget is definitely a huge deciding factor, lol. I think the nexus series makes me feel like I'm not spending cash, but then they don't have more than 16gb of storage and the new nexus 4 has a glass back...

Anyways thanks guys, I think I'll just wait for a couple of more months to see if I should get the s3/one x or the note 2/new htc phones or if the nexus gets good user reviews.


----------



## bmancell (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey,

I hope this is the right thread to post in. 

I currently have a desktop system that is getting pretty old, so it's time to upgrade. The question now though is should I get another desktop system, or could I live on a tablet as my main computer.

See, I am a huge cloud/digital user and so forth. The only reason I have a desktop system is because I have been using it since I was 10, it's what I am used to, also because I used to be a big gamer so even though I don't play that often anymore it makes me feel better knowing that I can. Though I think I can get over that.

So I am thinking it might be possible for me to use a tablet as my main system. I am a Android fan if that helps, have had 3 phones and just love it. So for me, and android tablet would be best. It obviously needs to be able to plug into a larger monitor or tv when at home, and support 1080P blu-ray playback while connected to those screens. That is the main detail. I guess it would need to support bluetooth (or if there is something better) mouse and keyboard for when at home.

The one thing that I don't believe is easily possible but would really like is the ability to duel boot another OS, if that is Windows or something else, that ability would be nice. If not possible, can Android see/access other computers/servers on my network?

Ideas, suggestions?


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 10, 2012)

My friend wants a budget phone at around 10k to spend maybe extending it to 13k.
He wanted a tipo and i'm pushing for the Defy+
Am i right? Or is he? Or is there some other model that makes us both wrong 

PS: No, he is not willing to spend 1 paisa above 13k, so no Xperia miro or Xperia U.. XD


----------



## keenofhiphop (Nov 10, 2012)

I dont know what 13k paisa is 
But maybe an old xperia? Arc S is nice (only sound is not).
Greets

Sent from my X10i using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 10, 2012)

oh 
13k means Rs.13000 or around $260-$270.
Arc S is around 22k = Rs.22000 =  Around $440 :/


----------



## ihedberg (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm stuck with sprint and trying to decide between the GS3 and the LG Optimus G. 
Any suggestions? 

Thanks! 

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using xda app-developers app


----------



## zhanjia (Nov 10, 2012)

Im not so sure about directly buying new released phones :/ doesnt anyone here know what are the disadvantages of buying a new released phone ?

Sent from my WT19i


----------



## username1234321 (Nov 10, 2012)

I am really confused that whether I should buy a Samsung galaxy note 10.1 or Microsoft surface.
What I like about surface: 
Keyboard cover
USB port
What I don't like about surface: 
No Bluetooth 
Only 1.2 MP camera
No.gps
Has lesser apps as compared to Android 

What I like about note 10.1:
Stylus
Fast processer 
2 gb ram
All the note features like handwriting/shape recognition 
More apps and games as compared to Android
What I don't like about note 10.1:
Non- standard charging port

Any other suggestions are welcome.


----------



## tonyp22 (Nov 10, 2012)

Not sure if it's worth getting the Nook HD+ 32GB over the 16GB model. I was very pleased to see that so soon after its official release, through the work of verygreen, fattire, and perhaps others there has already been more progress with the HD+ than was done with the Nook Tablet (my current tablet). So I'm thinking about getting one, but for the kind of use this sort of thing would get (movies, music, games, small productivity apps), does going to the 32GB model really get you anything?


----------



## keenofhiphop (Nov 10, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> oh
> 13k means Rs.13000 or around $260-$270.
> Arc S is around 22k = Rs.22000 =  Around $440 :/

Click to collapse



hmmm thats not much :/
I am currently using an xperia x10i that costs ~130€ (used one less on ebay). As I dont know what that is in dollarsbor paisa i cant say anything more. But for its money its really a nice thing and workin flawlessly.
Maybe samsung galaxy ace? (which is btw smaller, weaker and more expensive than the x10)
Good luck
Greets

Sent from my Xperia X10 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jumping2 (Nov 10, 2012)

Evening Chaps,

Finally convinced my old man to grab a tablet. He currently uses an old slow netbook!
His budget is £150 max. 

Must Haves:
wifi
USBs
7 inch screen

Bluetooth - optional.

The only tablet I've purchased previously around the same budget is one of the Ainol ones. I was pretty impressed considering the price! 
Any thoughts on the above? 

Ta mucho!


----------



## keenofhiphop (Nov 10, 2012)

150 pounds?!? what cost nexus 7 in pounds? but its surely worth more money....
Greets

Sent from my Xperia X10 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mfsr98 (Nov 10, 2012)

So, now that I know for SURE that my phone is dead, I need a new one. What I want:
-Android (I would like to try Windows Phone 8, so that's not completely out of question);
-At least a dual-core 1,2 Ghz processor (I can go lower because of economical reasons);
-Badass screen with 4 or more inches(and I mean this seriously, I want a damn good screen);
-Fair development on XDA;
-Not a chinese brand please (like ZTE or anything like that);
-Can't be a motorola (not sold in Portugal) and no Sony or LG because I hate their designs (but I like the Nexus 4 lol);
-Don't care about SD slot or LTE;
-At least an average camera;
-with ICS and updates avaiable soon for Jelly Bean.
What I am thinking now:
-Galaxy Nexus (although the Nexus 4 is anounced, I think it will be expensive, let's see how that goes...);
-I can also try and save some money for the S3, but let's leave that out of question now.
I don't have more ideas, please tell me something.


----------



## Felimenta97 (Nov 10, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> So, now that I know for SURE that my phone is dead, I need a new one. What I want:
> -Android (I would like to try Windows Phone 8, so that's not completely out of question);
> -At least a dual-core 1,2 Ghz processor (I can go lower because of economical reasons);
> -Badass screen with 4 or more inches(and I mean this seriously, I want a damn good screen);
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, eliminating Sony, LG and Motorola, you're left without almost nothing.

I'd say Sony Xperia P (based you don't want to spend the price of an S3, so Xperia T is out of question)., but you said you hate their deisgns (which are basically one of the things that Sony has done right the whole time).


----------



## mfsr98 (Nov 10, 2012)

See, that's my problem. The only phones I like are too expensive  But I really LOVE the Nexus (and this is serious) but the Nexus 4 is already out... Know what? Maybe I will buy the Galaxy Nexus. YOLO. (xD)
BTW, I see you are brazilian. Don't you get mad because Google doesn't sell the Nexus 10 in there and in Portugal too? :/


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Felimenta97 (Nov 10, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> See, that's my problem. The only phones I like are too expensive  But I really LOVE the Nexus (and this is serious) but the Nexus 4 is already out... Know what? Maybe I will buy the Galaxy Nexus. YOLO. (xD)
> BTW, I see you are brazilian. Don't you get mad because Google doesn't sell the Nexus 10 in there and in Portugal too? :/

Click to collapse



No Nexus 10, no Nexus 7, no LTE, no Xperia T, no nothing.


----------



## mfsr98 (Nov 10, 2012)

Yup :c it's sad
Well, here just don't have the Nexus 10, but the Nexus 7 was only here like a week ago.


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 11, 2012)

It's not just Brazil. I'm from India and we have no LTE, no Nexus 10, NO GALAXY NEXUS (never was launched), Nexus 7 came just now at a whopping rs.20000 for 16gb wifi only that's like $400.
But bless us, I was planning to get a phone by the end of the year with equal specs as you quoted.
And nexus 4 falls just perfect, I have absolutely no confusion now 
It's gonna be launched by November end at rs.23000 or $460 for 8gb and rs.27000 or $540 for 16gb 



keenofhiphop said:


> hmmm thats not much :/
> I am currently using an xperia x10i that costs ~130€ (used one less on ebay). As I dont know what that is in dollarsbor paisa i cant say anything more. But for its money its really a nice thing and workin flawlessly.
> Maybe samsung galaxy ace? (which is btw smaller, weaker and more expensive than the x10)
> Good luck
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't you think instead of Ace, my recommended Defy+ is better?

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## Felimenta97 (Nov 11, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> It's not just Brazil. I'm from India and we have no LTE, no Nexus 10, NO GALAXY NEXUS (never was launched), Nexus 7 came just now at a whopping rs.20000 for 16gb wifi only that's like $400.
> But bless us, I was planning to get a phone by the end of the year with equal specs as you quoted.
> And nexus 4 falls just perfect, I have absolutely no confusion now
> It's gonna be launched by November end at rs.23000 or $460 for 8gb and rs.27000 or $540 for 16gb
> ...

Click to collapse



We got Galaxy Nexus, not Nexus 7. But the Nexus 4, which should be here by next year, will be around $1000

And go for Defy+

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## bmancell (Nov 11, 2012)

bmancell said:


> Hey,
> 
> I hope this is the right thread to post in.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So from some research, Windows & Android is basically not happening. 

So the one thing I 100% need is a usenet client (for downloading) and the ability to set those downloads to a server on my network. Is this even possible?


----------



## magus57 (Nov 11, 2012)

Okay...so I have no idea what I want to do here. I currently have a GSM Samsung Galaxy Nexus on T-Mobile (can't switch carriers), and I'm looking either to replace it or add a tablet.

I find the performance on it good enough for me (not big into multi-tasking or gaming on a phone), screen size is nice (just barely usable one-handed for me), and can't complain about battery life (very rarely without an outlet or battery pack anyway) - so it's not that I "need" to upgrade.

The main thing I'd like to do with the new device is be able to play desktop games via Splashtop, so nothing too weak (my phone can barely do it, so that's not an option). I don't want a new phone _and_ a tablet. And I can't stand not having a decent developer community or manufacturer support, so something like a phone/tablet without a (active) board here probably isn't an option.


Based on all of that, I've narrowed it down to (prices approximately what I'd be paying):
-Nexus 7 16GB ($200, Google/dev support, good specs...but worried about screen issues)
-Asus TF300T 16GB ($280, nice 10" screen, good specs...but worried about I/O issues)
-Galaxy Note II ($500 (about $300 after I sell my Nexus), great specs/support, great camera...but expensive and not really big enough as a tablet for me, and I really don't want a tablet on the side with it)

Any advice? I'm leaning toward the Nexus 7, but the Note II is pretty tempting even at that price and lack of "tablet-size" screen. I don't particularly care about expandable storage (especially with OTG cables) or HDMI-out (rarely use it), so there's not really anything getting me to the TF300T other than the bigger screen.


----------



## iamsuperbash (Nov 11, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy Y.


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 11, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> We got Galaxy Nexus, not Nexus 7. But the Nexus 4, which should be here by next year, will be around $1000
> 
> And go for Defy+
> 
> "What really matters in this world, anyway?"

Click to collapse



I really don't think it'll be $1000. That costs more than the iPhone 5.
Here iPhone 5 is available for $900 so $1000 is just vague!


----------



## RootNightmareX (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi guyz here is my problem- I want to have 1 device with iOS and 1 device with Android
What should I choose : Should I take an Iphone 4 and Google ASUS Nexus 7''
Or Should I take a Galaxy S(or another phone with equivalent specs) and iPad Mini ??


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 11, 2012)

iPads are a little more sanely priced.
So IMO, an Android phone and a Apple tab is a better option.


----------



## boletse755 (Nov 11, 2012)

yup an apple tab and an adroid phone for me too


----------



## Tinfoil Hat Tom (Nov 11, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> So, now that I know for SURE that my phone is dead, I need a new one. What I want:
> -Android (I would like to try Windows Phone 8, so that's not completely out of question);
> -At least a dual-core 1,2 Ghz processor (I can go lower because of economical reasons);
> -Badass screen with 4 or more inches(and I mean this seriously, I want a damn good screen);
> ...

Click to collapse



I would have recommended the One X, but since it's as expensive as the S3, I think you would have probably ruled it out already. 

Samsung seems to have a big gap b/w its entry level and high end phones, and the mid range HTC devices I can think of don't exactly boast of a 'damn good screen'. The best recommendation i can make you is the One S, which pretty much ticks all your boxes except for its qHD pentile screen.


----------



## username1234321 (Nov 11, 2012)

username1234321 said:


> I am really confused that whether I should buy a Samsung galaxy note 10.1 or Microsoft surface.
> What I like about surface:
> Keyboard cover
> USB port
> ...

Click to collapse



So, any suggestions?


----------



## Tinfoil Hat Tom (Nov 11, 2012)

username1234321 said:


> So, any suggestions?

Click to collapse



May I know where you reside? Because if you reside in a place where Google Play store sells things directly then I'd suggest you to wait for the Nexus 10, which afaik trumps the Note 10.1 in most categories, and is tied in the rest. Not to mention its being cheaper.

The drawbacks are of course, the lack of cellular connection, the s-pen and lack of expandable memory.

Since you considered the Surface, I presume you aren't after any of the first two (since these are absent in surface). About the last, well I feel with things like Dropbox and skydrive you'll be good to go (plus the inbuilt 32 gig isn't small too).

If Google doesn't sell in your country, and if you are limited to these two devices only, I would definitely go with Note.


----------



## username1234321 (Nov 11, 2012)

Tinfoil Hat Tom said:


> May I know where you reside? Because if you reside in a place where Google Play store sells things directly then I'd suggest you to wait for the Nexus 10, which afaik trumps the Note 10.1 in most categories, and is tied in the rest. Not to mention its being cheaper.
> 
> The drawbacks are of course, the lack of cellular connection, the s-pen and lack of expandable memory.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am in India. I don't think google sells those devices here


----------



## Tinfoil Hat Tom (Nov 11, 2012)

username1234321 said:


> I am in India. I don't think google sells those devices here

Click to collapse



Cool, I'm from India as well. As things stand, I think you should probably go for the Note 10.1, since by the time(if ever) the N10 manages to reach our shores, it will be more expensive than note 10.1 since samsung will sell it directly here.

Btw, have you considered any of the ASUS tablets?


----------



## jcrostic (Nov 11, 2012)

*Help*

If this is the wrong forum then please redirect accordingly. 

I have a issue and if I need to buy something else then I will so this is why Im posting in here, basically just hope to get a answer. 

Moto Razr Maxx - Kenwood Headunit for the car - Bluetooth is a option yes but it does not have the clarity I need (I would think based on the compression) compared to when it is hardwired (usb mass storage) through cable into the head unit. Of course I have no issues with the files being played off the stick, phone, hdd etc. What I need is a application and or hardware that will enable me to use the streaming feature (MOG, motocast, Google music etc) while connected in this mode. 

Sidenote: when you go offline mode in Grooveshark, MOG etc the .mp3s are encoded and the headunit will not read them... and I really dont feel like buying an ipod

Any help is awesome and please advise if Im in the wrong spot


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Nov 11, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> So, now that I know for SURE that my phone is dead, I need a new one. What I want:
> -Android (I would like to try Windows Phone 8, so that's not completely out of question);
> -At least a dual-core 1,2 Ghz processor (I can go lower because of economical reasons);
> -Badass screen with 4 or more inches(and I mean this seriously, I want a damn good screen);
> ...

Click to collapse



HTC one S

Sent via the Internet


----------



## H4CK_H0PP3R (Nov 11, 2012)

*Hey guys,

Badly confused ,Need you help & suggestions on urgent basis,

I am going to buy tablet for me within some days as diwali offers going around so it will be nice to buy now only with less prices,

I Lives in INDIA,where google nexus 7 prices are very much overpriced,My most preferance had with google nexus 7 3G model 32 GB but unfortunately they given me attack by overpricing the tablet prices for india  , badly angry with google for this.         

My budget is around 20000 INR i.e.20K not more than,Seems samsung galaxy tab 2 P3100 fits to my budget because even calling+sms i wanted, 1 of retailer offering same tab less than MRP within my area only ,  

I want help regarding its updates as i have heard samsung gets updates very late ,Even jelly been just added so bit confused whether this tablet will get any new updates or not ?As this tab now going old day by day,  

What abt performance ? Does 1 Ghz processor is capable for all HD stuff ?Does anyone used it before can anyone share their experiance with me? 

what about HD games & its touch screen ?

Battery with on or off usage ,how much time it really runs with idol mode & usage mode like by watching movies ? using 2G or 3G or wifi continuosaly ?

what about external storage like using pendrive,external HDD with OGT cable for adding extra storage?

What about custom roms & dev support?

& is there any better choices you think within same range or should i wait for more time ?any chances to get better tab within month ?     

Your replies will be highly appriciable ,So i can buy ASAP,   

Thanks in advance.*


----------



## mfsr98 (Nov 11, 2012)

Tinfoil Hat Tom said:


> I would have recommended the One X, but since it's as expensive as the S3, I think you would have probably ruled it out already.
> 
> Samsung seems to have a big gap b/w its entry level and high end phones, and the mid range HTC devices I can think of don't exactly boast of a 'damn good screen'. The best recommendation i can make you is the One S, which pretty much ticks all your boxes except for its qHD pentile screen.

Click to collapse



I also noted the gaps between prices on Samsung (and more companies). The One S is like 500€, still to expensive... but maybe, one never knows...

---------- Post added at 03:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 PM ----------




vj_dustin said:


> It's not just Brazil. I'm from India and we have no LTE, no Nexus 10, NO GALAXY NEXUS (never was launched), Nexus 7 came just now at a whopping rs.20000 for 16gb wifi only that's like $400.
> But bless us, I was planning to get a phone by the end of the year with equal specs as you quoted.
> And nexus 4 falls just perfect, I have absolutely no confusion now
> It's gonna be launched by November end at rs.23000 or $460 for 8gb and rs.27000 or $540 for 16gb
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info, hopefully it will be released on that date in Portugal too :fingers-crossed:
About Google, here in Portugal they already sold the Galaxy Nexus and started selling the Nexus 7 like 2 weeks ago or something. No Nexus 10 or Q (which just got out of the stores, anyways ) and in the Play Store there is only the Galaxy Nexus for now.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## prime_225 (Nov 11, 2012)

Guys, which phone should I get: Xperia Sola or Nexus S?\

Sola has dual core cpu and great gpu.Runs ICS. 3.7" screen.
Nexus S has better looks than sola but it only catched my eye because of it's aosp stock rom. Also fairly decent specs. 4" screen too. But, no fm radio and led which the sola has.

Note- Ex- HD2 and Live with walkman user.
As you can see I am on low budget. So, please help me decide.


----------



## Nascor (Nov 11, 2012)

Since my currently owned HTC Desire is feeling slower and slower from day to day and I'm getting no updates anymore since like a year, I'm looking for a new phone.
I basicly don't care about the OS as long as it fits to my needs. I really like the look of WP8, but I'm kinda affraid of the lack of apps. Android on the other hand has an great (but not as great as WP8) look and a great variety of apps.

Mostly I'm using my phone for websurfing, emails, whatsapp, facebook, music and games. I'd need at least like 6 to 8 gigs of space for music.
Talking about display size I would prefer at least 3.7 inches (like my current device)...there is no really maximum there for me...

I'm really thinking about getting a Nexus 4, but the battery worries me a bit, are there any good alternatives?


----------



## SRCP (Nov 11, 2012)

Best tablet for watching videos and browsing the Web? I wanted the Nexus 10, but no MicroSD is, I think, a deal breaker. I mean put 2 10GB blu ray rips in it and you are done. And who knows how much it's available for the user. 

It seems like there's always a "but" with tablets. The tf700 has it all if it wasn't for the sluggish performance (I had one). The Note 10.1 looks cool but no Full HD is the deal breaker here. I honestly don't use Apps too much and I rarely ever gamed on the tf700. 

Maybe right now it's not the time to buy a tablet for me. They haven't yet made a Full HD tablet with MicroSD and non-sluggish performance. That's what I would like.


----------



## H4CK_H0PP3R (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey guys plz reply to my query.


----------



## joeyman08 (Nov 11, 2012)

so i hear the raspberry pi can run xbmc but i want to know what to know which device will have more performance wise im looked at the pi today and it seems to be a solution to my problem but i also looking at boxee box and the mk802 which i hear good things from it but i want to know which is the best. I want to play mkv avi formats with out lag file size of the videos will be around 2 gigs for long ones and a couple mb for shows.￼


Tf300t cm10


----------



## Sid6po1nt7 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Due for an upgrade w/ Sprint, need to know the "in's" on the latest gen phones.*

I'm due for an upgrade & I wanna know from peeps who own these phones & what they think about them.:

-LG Optimus G

-HTC EVO 4G LTE

-Samsung Galaxy S III

My Evo 4G has served me well & i'm prone to customizing my phone down to the ROM.  Have there been any rooting issues with any of these phones? I'm tech savvy but I could read reviews all day about these phone but I want a first hand experience

Any input would be greatly appreciated. Don't want an iPhone, I've spent enough on apps & music that there is no sense in me starting from scratch.


----------



## magus57 (Nov 12, 2012)

Looking into it more, I've added the Nexus 4 to my considered devices.

Basically, net cost for me for each phone/tablet:
Nexus 4 16GB - ~$100
Nexus 7 16GB - $200
TF300T 16GB - ~$300
Note II - ~$300

Of course, the Nexus 4 is the most enticing option, but the screen might be too small unless I get/make a proper holder for a 360 controller...of course, the Nexus 7 would be better for gaming and reading for the bigger screen...


----------



## apman112 (Nov 12, 2012)

Should i get an LG Optimus L7 for $120?


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Nov 12, 2012)

Nascor said:


> Since my currently owned HTC Desire is feeling slower and slower from day to day and I'm getting no updates anymore since like a year, I'm looking for a new phone.
> I basicly don't care about the OS as long as it fits to my needs. I really like the look of WP8, but I'm kinda affraid of the lack of apps. Android on the other hand has an great (but not as great as WP8) look and a great variety of apps.
> 
> Mostly I'm using my phone for websurfing, emails, whatsapp, facebook, music and games. I'd need at least like 6 to 8 gigs of space for music.
> ...

Click to collapse



Galaxy S 3,Galaxy Note 2,Nokia Lumia 920
If those are too expensive,HTC one S,Sony Xperia P,Huawei Ascend P1. 

Sent via the Internet


----------



## mennims (Nov 12, 2012)

*Samsung Galaxy Tab 7.0 plus*



mf2112 said:


> 7 inch tablets seem like an odd size to me. Not really big enough for the things I would use it for to replace a laptop, :cyclops: 830. It can be used as a phone and is just the bigger version of the Samsung Galaxy SII.
> I have no problems with it, just find a big pocket.:cyclops:

Click to collapse


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Nov 12, 2012)

Sid6po1nt7 said:


> I'm due for an upgrade & I wanna know from peeps who own these phones & what they think about them.:
> 
> -LG Optimus G
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If your looking for experience with a good phone then get the one x plus. If the battery is any better than the one x then it's the best phone ever. 


Sent via the Internet


----------



## mechatronic (Nov 12, 2012)

*thx*



KidCarter93 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This thread is a continuation of this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



that's awesoe


----------



## username1234321 (Nov 12, 2012)

Tinfoil Hat Tom said:


> Cool, I'm from India as well. As things stand, I think you should probably go for the Note 10.1, since by the time(if ever) the N10 manages to reach our shores, it will be more expensive than note 10.1 since samsung will sell it directly here.
> 
> Btw, have you considered any of the ASUS tablets?

Click to collapse



Yes after seeing many comparison videos I decided to go for note 10.1.I liked Padfone 2 but its too expensive for me. So, should I go for note 10.1?


----------



## H4CK_H0PP3R (Nov 12, 2012)

Hey some one plz reply for me from page no.89

BTW is there any other better choise than nexus 7 & samsung tab 2 within $310 or say 20000 Indian rupees as i am from india? 

PS : i want android device only.


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Nov 12, 2012)

H4CK_H0PP3R said:


> *Hey guys,
> 
> Badly confused ,Need you help & suggestions on urgent basis,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Galaxy Tab 2 is okay.  

Sent via the Internet


----------



## LLegoLLaS (Nov 12, 2012)

HTC Desire V
Galaxy S advance (i9070)
Xperia Arc S
HTC One V
HTC Desire X may be an option but last 2 htc's are kinda overpriced for me

wich one of them?I really need to buy one on them this week.What are the real advantages and disadvantages?Thank you
I am an enthusiast so i may upgrade and play around with it


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Nov 12, 2012)

LLegoLLaS said:


> HTC Desire V
> Galaxy S advance (i9070)
> Xperia Arc S
> HTC One V
> ...

Click to collapse



Galaxy S Advance is good value,coming with a dual core processor and decent screen. 
You could also look at the Ace 2.
Sent via the Internet


----------



## ihedberg (Nov 12, 2012)

Sid6po1nt7 said:


> I'm due for an upgrade & I wanna know from peeps who own these phones & what they think about them.:
> 
> -LG Optimus G
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm in the same boat as you (but I personally ruled out the new Evo.)  So far it looks like the Optimus G has a locked bootloader, root is working, source code has been released by LG.  GS3 has a VERY thriving dev. community, unlocked bootloader, rooted, roms, etc..  

No first hand experience with either one yet though.


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 12, 2012)

LLegoLLaS said:


> HTC Desire V
> Galaxy S advance (i9070)
> Xperia Arc S
> HTC One V
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd wait for the Nexus 4.
Else go for S Advance.

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## LLegoLLaS (Nov 12, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> I'd wait for the Nexus 4.
> Else go for S Advance.
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



But won;t it be much pricier than advance?
I like tha Advance but i'm worried about the screen;it doesn't have gorilla glass.
And Isn't HTC good?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Geo2160 (Nov 12, 2012)

Since i will be getting some extra money in the near future, i was thinking about changing my beloved *Galaxy  S2*, mainly because i don't like the direction that the development is taking and because the headphone sound quality plainly sucks and i can't do anything about it. I was thinking about getting a *HTC One X* because i'm a sucker for eye-candy/games, however something like the *Xperia T* looks like a flashoholics dream with some of the best samsung devs migrating to it. *Nexus 4* is out of the question because I don't trust LG's build quality and I won't be able to get it for less than 500$/euros.


----------



## Felimenta97 (Nov 12, 2012)

Geo2160 said:


> Since i will be getting some extra money in the near future, i was thinking about changing my beloved *Galaxy  S2*, mainly because i don't like the direction that the development is taking and because the headphone sound quality plainly sucks and i can't do anything about it. I was thinking about getting a *HTC One X* because i'm a sucker for eye-candy/games, however something like the *Xperia T* looks like a flashoholics dream with some of the best samsung devs migrating to it. *Nexus 4* is out of the question because I don't trust LG's build quality and I won't be able to get it for less than 500$/euros.

Click to collapse



I'd go for Xperia T. Sony is known for its media quality, and the T, with it awesome design isn't exception.

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## mfsr98 (Nov 12, 2012)

So, now that I understood that I don't have a big budget , here is what I need btw my budget is around 300€:
-Dual-core 1 Ghz processor at least (well, at least dual-core );
-not a terrible screen (like just a normal TFT screen);
-Support both on XDA and from the company itself (for the updates);


What I found:
-Optimus LG P990 Maximo 2x;
-Sony Xperia Sola;
-Samsung I8160 Galaxy Ace 2;
-Huawei Ascend G600 (high specs, no support on XDA  )
-I could buy the Galaxy Nexus, but come on, the Nexus 4 is out :'( .
Tell me what you think!


----------



## Geo2160 (Nov 12, 2012)

@mfsr98: Go for the GNEx, it's specs are much better than the others and so is the community support. Oh, and let's not forget about the official 0-day Google updates which it will get when the time comes.


----------



## mfsr98 (Nov 12, 2012)

I know, taht's what I think, but I feel bad for buying it when the Nexus 4 is already out...


----------



## TheHawkIsFree (Nov 12, 2012)

*GS3 or Note2?*

I'm considering buying the Samsung Note2, can anyone tell me if pdanet will work with a usb cable to connect to the internet without rooting it? If not will it work with it rooted? Thanks!


----------



## gagdude (Nov 12, 2012)

Guys I'm definitely going for the Nexus 4, my only question is should I stay up refreshing for it to be available, or is it OK if I wait till the morning and still expect it to ship soon?

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## Felimenta97 (Nov 13, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> So, now that I understood that I don't have a big budget , here is what I need btw my budget is around 300€:
> -Dual-core 1 Ghz processor at least (well, at least dual-core );
> -not a terrible screen (like just a normal TFT screen);
> -Support both on XDA and from the company itself (for the updates);
> ...

Click to collapse



Trade the Xperia Sola for a Xperia P. (If it has a similar price). I'd get the P. By any way, I'd remove the LG from the list. Personally I don't like it.

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## bmancell (Nov 13, 2012)

bmancell said:


> Hey,
> 
> I hope this is the right thread to post in.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





bmancell said:


> So from some research, Windows & Android is basically not happening.
> 
> So the one thing I 100% need is a usenet client (for downloading) and the ability to set those downloads to a server on my network. Is this even possible?

Click to collapse



Please anyone.....


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Nov 13, 2012)

bmancell said:


> Please anyone.....

Click to collapse



Just get an ultrabook.

Sent via the Internet


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 13, 2012)

LLegoLLaS said:


> But won;t it be much pricier than advance?
> I like tha Advance but i'm worried about the screen;it doesn't have gorilla glass.
> And Isn't HTC good?

Click to collapse




HTC is a good brand but among the models you chose, S Advance stands out. It doesn't have a gorilla glass but just put on a screen protector 
You are getting a Super AMOLED :good:

As for the Nexus 4, the price variation is location dependant. Like, here in India, S advance is for 19000 Indian rupees while Nexus 4 is speculated to be about 23000 for 8GB.
A 4000 bump is a lot but not that much for a nexus flagship device 






mfsr98 said:


> So, now that I understood that I don't have a big budget , here is what I need btw my budget is around 300€:
> -Dual-core 1 Ghz processor at least (well, at least dual-core );
> -not a terrible screen (like just a normal TFT screen);
> -Support both on XDA and from the company itself (for the updates);
> ...

Click to collapse



1. Galaxy Nexus
2. S advance
Or else put your current budget in a fixed deposit and after some months get Nexus 4.. 

Sent.... just sent!!




bmancell said:


> Please anyone.....

Click to collapse



ASUS has recently launched a device that I think should suit you best.
ASUS Vivobook X202
It is a 11.6 inch netbook with a core i3 processor. Also it has a touchscreen with Windows 8 loaded. It looks pretty amazing too.
It has an HDMI out to plug into your TVs as well. Also the core i3 should easily run anything you throw at it.

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## vangeodee (Nov 13, 2012)

hey guys! It's me again, I'm back with a new question altogether. I was skeptical about buying the 2x and decided to do a little more digging around and found that the Sony Xperia Sola is somewhat close to the LG Optimus 2x in terms of hardware specs, though the 2x has a larger screen, albeit by only 0.3", but that is redeemed by the higher resolution screen (233 for LG O2x and 265 for SXSola)

I've done a bit of a background check and found that the Xperia Sola has a microSD(need confirmation) slot as well as aftermarket custom ROMs. 

Both phones have what I'm looking for: Cheap, Medium-sized screen (albeit the Sola only has 3.7"), MicroSD card slot and a broad selection of custom ROMs. Camera wise, I'm more inclined to the 2x for it's 8MP camera and front facing cam, not that I take videos or photos with my phone a lot, but it doesn't hurt to have a phone that can take Hi-Quality pictures and still be used for video calling.


Now here's the catch, from where I live, the Sola only costs around $225 while the 2x costs $335. Though the Xperia P has a $287 price tag, it doesn't have an SD card slot and therefore is immediately crossed out of the list. So is the low-res camera and lack of a front facing camera, plus the smaller screen (albeit higher-res) and lack of Gorilla Glass justify the $100 price difference?


Pleas note that I mainly use my phone for Messaging, Music playback, Calls, Gaming ,a bit of facebooking (application) and rarely, internet browsing. Also please bear in mind that the moment I take these phones out of the box, I am immediately rooting/installing custom ROMs, so the difference in OFW stability and reliability is neglected.


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 13, 2012)

vangeodee said:


> hey guys! It's me again, I'm back with a new question altogether. I was skeptical about buying the 2x and decided to do a little more digging around and found that the Sony Xperia Sola is somewhat close to the LG Optimus 2x in terms of hardware specs, though the 2x has a larger screen, albeit by only 0.3", but that is redeemed by the higher resolution screen (233 for LG O2x and 265 for SXSola)
> 
> I've done a bit of a background check and found that the Xperia Sola has a microSD(need confirmation) slot as well as aftermarket custom ROMs.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd have said S Advance but it lacks XDA support so custom roms will be hard to find.
so IMO sola should be a good choice. 

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## LLegoLLaS (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you very much.I'm considering to buy the S Advance. It's like 288 euros black and 255 white in Romania.


----------



## mfsr98 (Nov 13, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Trade the Xperia Sola for a Xperia P. (If it has a similar price). I'd get the P. By any way, I'd remove the LG from the list. Personally I don't like it.
> 
> "What really matters in this world, anyway?"

Click to collapse



I hate the P design, honestly.  But damn, that screen is big! I would need to get it in my hands first. But it has the Nexus price, I would go for the Nexus on this situation...
S Advance is not sold on my country...


----------



## svtfmook (Nov 13, 2012)

i need a tablet for my wife.  she wanted a nook, because she basically wants an ereader, but, i figured why not get a tablet so she can do other things to.

so i'm looking for something cheap, can access the playstore (without needing hack) as well as run the nook app, kindle, etc.

i'm looking at a mid m729, for $79 at newegg. are these any good? she doesn't need barn blazing speed.

looking for 7-10" and under $100, would prefer new since this would be a gift for her.


----------



## slimmbanditt (Nov 14, 2012)

*Time For New Phone Purchase... Suggestions/Advice For New(er) Devices...*

So I'm about to purchase a new phone... I probably will end up rooting... And I want some input on the capabilities and ease of modification... I hard bricked my last phone (Samsung repp SCH-R680), and it was such an unpopular model it was difficult, nearly impossible to find any relavent info for it, whether on rooting, applying custom mods, or fixing bricks... First i soft bricked and fixed in my own by tinkering in cwm, odin was a dead end everytime.... Anyway, I've looked at some newer models, first thought I wanted Galaxy S 3... But after researching, I'm not so sure its worth the extra cash for the new features, not to mention I've heard of problems/bugs that make it unacceptable if these alleged claims are ture... I am going to have to get an unlocked version(preferrably Verizon), because I'm not with signing a contract, and there's a wireless prepaid store in my area that hooks up any unlocked phone for $55 a month, unlimited with a data cap of like 5gbs, and they use Verison's service towers(hence preferring Verizon unlocked model, they can hook up any carrier's unlocked devices but I figure Verizon device will work better, amd they're the ONLY carrier in my area that has acceptable service)... Any suggestions on a good model to choose? I am a little biased to Samsung devices as I have more experience with them, but any advice or different opinions are welcomed. And please give some info on why you recommend this model adn/or brand... My main concerns are price, internal memory storage and RAM (speed of apps/browsing, old phone lagged alot, became a pet peave of mine), battery life, and ease of rooting/low chances of bricking/ease of fixing bricks... I do want a newer model since I will most likely be using it for a good while, but since I'm going to have to pay cash for an unlocked version, depending on quality of new features, I might consider choosing a slightly older model over the newest, basically I'm looking for the best, most conservative route to take, keeping my prefferences in mind(from above), sorry for the extra long post, but I wanted to explain in detail to get the most relavent responses, any suggestions/advive are welcomed and appreciated... Thanks...


----------



## mifero766 (Nov 14, 2012)

Please help me choose in these phones.

 Xperia S
 Xperia SL
 Xperia Acro S
 Xperia Ion
 Xperia TX

 As we know almost they are the same but the still having problems in choosing what phone to get. 

Here are my questions. sorry they are too many hope you can help me...

 1) is the new TX worth it since it can go head to head with quad core? quad core can this be utilized by such apps?

 2) no gorilla glass is this a major turn off?

 3) storage options. some with sd. xperia s has 32gb not expandable is this enough?

 4) some has no 4g support? is it ok? do i need it so badly?

 5) difference in camera and video

 6) battery compared to other flagship

 7) last sony smart phones compared to other flagship phones. a up or a down?

 Thanks for reading this.


----------



## motti94 (Nov 14, 2012)

*sensation xe vs galaxy s2*

I have seen many comparisons and forums about it but still can't make my mind up. I like the XE because it feels and looks more solid but it is heavy. overall the s2 may be slightly better. although, it does depend on your preferences.

 my q is if the s2 is cheaper than the XE is it better to go with the s2 or still go for the XE? or if they are the same price then which to go for?

I have just seen a video comparing the speeds and I'm very impressed with the boot speed of the XE. significantly faster than the s2. is that because of the CPU? will apps also be faster? its a big factor in my decision.

(I do like the desire x and the one su/st/sc but the desire x isn't powerful enough and the others haven't been released yet and all of them are new so will be very expensive even if not as good specs.)


----------



## aCs_ND (Nov 14, 2012)

*Entry Level android phones in India*

Hello 

Any suggestions for a decent quality entry level android phone?

The phone I will buy will need to be rooted and should have some options available for custom roms based on MIUI which have built in call recording feature.. 

I can only think of two options i.e.

[1] Samsung Galaxy Y

[2] HTC Wildfire S

I need to check if the above two have any custom rom options based on MIUI with call recording as a standard feature.

Are there any options other than the above two that one can look at?

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 14, 2012)

aCs_ND said:


> Hello
> 
> Any suggestions for a decent quality entry level android phone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wildfire S is still in production? 
Lol, anyhow go for one of these - Xperia tipo, Micromax A110 or Karbonn A9.


----------



## aCs_ND (Nov 14, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Wildfire S is still in production?
> Lol, anyhow go for one of these - Xperia tipo, Micromax A110 or Karbonn A9.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your suggestions.

If I am not mistaken Flipkart was offering HTC Wildfire S a fortnight or so back.

WRT Micromax & Karbon. Do these have MIUI based roms available and are these stable in terms of quality i.e. not requiring visits to service centers for repairs etc at least in the first year or so of purchase?


----------



## mfsr98 (Nov 14, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Wildfire S is still in production?

Click to collapse



I peed a little reading this.


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Nov 14, 2012)

mifero766 said:


> Please help me choose in these phones.
> 
> Xperia S
> Xperia SL
> ...

Click to collapse



Get the TX,it's decent. Or save cash and get the S. Good value. The others are overpriced and selling gimmicks. 







slimmbanditt said:


> So I'm about to purchase a new phone... I probably will end up rooting... And I want some input on the capabilities and ease of modification... I hard bricked my last phone (Samsung repp SCH-R680), and it was such an unpopular model it was difficult, nearly impossible to find any relavent info for it, whether on rooting, applying custom mods, or fixing bricks... First i soft bricked and fixed in my own by tinkering in cwm, odin was a dead end everytime.... Anyway, I've looked at some newer models, first thought I wanted Galaxy S 3... But after researching, I'm not so sure its worth the extra cash for the new features, not to mention I've heard of problems/bugs that make it unacceptable if these alleged claims are ture... I am going to have to get an unlocked version(preferrably Verizon), because I'm not with signing a contract, and there's a wireless prepaid store in my area that hooks up any unlocked phone for $55 a month, unlimited with a data cap of like 5gbs, and they use Verison's service towers(hence preferring Verizon unlocked model, they can hook up any carrier's unlocked devices but I figure Verizon device will work better, amd they're the ONLY carrier in my area that has acceptable service)... Any suggestions on a good model to choose? I am a little biased to Samsung devices as I have more experience with them, but any advice or different opinions are welcomed. And please give some info on why you recommend this model adn/or brand... My main concerns are price, internal memory storage and RAM (speed of apps/browsing, old phone lagged alot, became a pet peave of mine), battery life, and ease of rooting/low chances of bricking/ease of fixing bricks... I do want a newer model since I will most likely be using it for a good while, but since I'm going to have to pay cash for an unlocked version, depending on quality of new features, I might consider choosing a slightly older model over the newest, basically I'm looking for the best, most conservative route to take, keeping my prefferences in mind(from above), sorry for the extra long post, but I wanted to explain in detail to get the most relavent responses, any suggestions/advive are welcomed and appreciated... Thanks...

Click to collapse



An unlocked phone is an unlocked phone,getting it from Verizon will just cost you more. That said, all you need is support of Verizon's network bands to consider your phones.
Galaxy S3 should work very well. 







motti94 said:


> I have seen many comparisons and forums about it but still can't make my mind up. I like the XE because it feels and looks more solid but it is heavy. overall the s2 may be slightly better. although, it does depend on your preferences.
> 
> my q is if the s2 is cheaper than the XE is it better to go with the s2 or still go for the XE? or if they are the same price then which to go for?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you're willing to root it and set it up just right,the XE is great.


Sent via the Internet


----------



## trjcasper (Nov 14, 2012)

Need to buy a 7 inch tablet for my niece. First she wanted a kindle until I showed her my hacked Nook Color. Now she thinks she wants a Nook because of how much more my Nook can do VS a kindle. She doesn't even know about 7 inch tablets like the Nexus 7 being way more powerful than my pathetic old Nook. 

I'm leaning toward a Nexus 7. The thing is, I want to get her a gift that's "cool", not by my standard but by the standard of the 12 year old snobby pukes she goes to school with. No sense in buying her a nexus if it won't get used because some snot nosed brat judged it uncool. If that's probable then I'll just get the stupid Nook HD or Tablet and be done with it. She wants it for "reading books."

Suggestions? $199 budget


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Nov 14, 2012)

trjcasper said:


> Need to buy a 7 inch tablet for my niece. First she wanted a kindle until I showed her my hacked Nook Color. Now she thinks she wants a Nook because of how much more my Nook can do VS a kindle. She doesn't even know about 7 inch tablets like the Nexus 7 being way more powerful than my pathetic old Nook.
> 
> I'm leaning toward a Nexus 7. The thing is, I want to get her a gift that's "cool", not by my standard but by the standard of the 12 year old snobby pukes she goes to school with. No sense in buying her a nexus if it won't get used because some snot nosed brat judged it uncool. If that's probable then I'll just get the stupid Nook HD or Tablet and be done with it. She wants it for "reading books."
> 
> Suggestions? $199 budget

Click to collapse



Kindle HD

Sent via the Internet


----------



## Scintillation (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi. I'm currently using a Nexus One on an ATT prepaid plan. I am not a very heavy cell user, but I appreciate having a smartphone, and fortunately for me, the 2yr old (almost 3yr old) Nexus One has been powerful enough for my uses. I am glad that community roms like evervolv make it possible for me to have the latest software on such an old phone. 

However, one big issue has forced me to upgrade: The call-volume is too low, and despite spending 10+ hours last week trying different roms, it is just impossible for me to make calls on the phone. 

Long story short: I need a new phone. I don't want to spend too much money ($100-150 at most), and my needs aren't very much. I don't mind buying a used phone, so long as it is an upgrade from the Nexus One, and actually has decent call volume. Can be ATT or unlocked. 

Does anyone know what would be a good upgrade with this budget? I suppose anything made in 2011 would be decent (Maybe a Galaxy SII)? Ideally, I would have something that the community still makes mods for, so that I can continue to have new software. I havne't been keeping up with phones, so I don't know what would be good. 

Thanks.


----------



## daron76 (Nov 14, 2012)

trjcasper said:


> Need to buy a 7 inch tablet for my niece. First she wanted a kindle until I showed her my hacked Nook Color. Now she thinks she wants a Nook because of how much more my Nook can do VS a kindle. She doesn't even know about 7 inch tablets like the Nexus 7 being way more powerful than my pathetic old Nook.
> 
> I'm leaning toward a Nexus 7. The thing is, I want to get her a gift that's "cool", not by my standard but by the standard of the 12 year old snobby pukes she goes to school with. No sense in buying her a nexus if it won't get used because some snot nosed brat judged it uncool. If that's probable then I'll just get the stupid Nook HD or Tablet and be done with it. She wants it for "reading books."
> 
> Suggestions? $199 budget

Click to collapse



My vote is Nexus 7.  I bought 5 Kindle Fires last Christmas for family.  They all enjoy it, but now I'm getting the - "I really wish I had a Nexus 7" comments.  I'm about to convert one to full Android as a test.  Only feature I see going away is the ability to watch Amazon movies/shows.

---------- Post added at 02:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 PM ----------




slimmbanditt said:


> So I'm about to purchase a new phone... I probably will end up rooting... And I want some input on the capabilities and ease of modification... I hard bricked my last phone (Samsung repp SCH-R680), and it was such an unpopular model it was difficult, nearly impossible to find any relavent info for it, whether on rooting, applying custom mods, or fixing bricks... First i soft bricked and fixed in my own by tinkering in cwm, odin was a dead end everytime.... Anyway, I've looked at some newer models, first thought I wanted Galaxy S 3... But after researching, I'm not so sure its worth the extra cash for the new features, not to mention I've heard of problems/bugs that make it unacceptable if these alleged claims are ture... I am going to have to get an unlocked version(preferrably Verizon), because I'm not with signing a contract, and there's a wireless prepaid store in my area that hooks up any unlocked phone for $55 a month, unlimited with a data cap of like 5gbs, and they use Verison's service towers(hence preferring Verizon unlocked model, they can hook up any carrier's unlocked devices but I figure Verizon device will work better, amd they're the ONLY carrier in my area that has acceptable service)... Any suggestions on a good model to choose? I am a little biased to Samsung devices as I have more experience with them, but any advice or different opinions are welcomed. And please give some info on why you recommend this model adn/or brand... My main concerns are price, internal memory storage and RAM (speed of apps/browsing, old phone lagged alot, became a pet peave of mine), battery life, and ease of rooting/low chances of bricking/ease of fixing bricks... I do want a newer model since I will most likely be using it for a good while, but since I'm going to have to pay cash for an unlocked version, depending on quality of new features, I might consider choosing a slightly older model over the newest, basically I'm looking for the best, most conservative route to take, keeping my prefferences in mind(from above), sorry for the extra long post, but I wanted to explain in detail to get the most relavent responses, any suggestions/advive are welcomed and appreciated... Thanks...

Click to collapse



*My suggestion is the Verizon Galaxy Nexus.  I really, really like mine.  I've unlocked/rooted mine and always get the latest version (I'm already on 4.2).  There's a ton of support for it too.  You can get one for 1 penny on Amazon Wireless right now (with new or renewal contract).
*


----------



## Jack_Bender (Nov 14, 2012)

Whatever it is one would like to buy (cheap/expensive, small/large, etc.) I would suggest anyone to chose a device that is popular.
That way you 
– get to chose from many different places you could buy one and get the device at the best possible price
– easily find answers to your questions in forums whenever problems arise
– pretty much have a guarantee you will find spare parts (batteries, etc.) for say at least a couple of years

On a more specific and personal note, I tend to avoid devices equipped with an uncommon USB port. Mini-USB (or even Micro-USB) is fine, proprietary connectors are not. The day you lose your proprietary charging cord you will be stuck, but chances are you have another Mini-USB cord elsewhere or you can easily borrow one in the other case.


----------



## buildakicker (Nov 15, 2012)

*Best PrePaid Older Android for TMobile or Like Network*

Hey all, I am wanting to give this TMobile network around my area here in NorCal a try. Any suggestions on a great older phone I could use on the network and get for under $100? I am not anywhere near a fast network, I get VZW 3G out here fairly well currently, but am thinking of dropping the contract idea... 

Suggestions? Thoughts?

Something like the Nexus One maybe??? Nexus S at a deal???


----------



## sarcasticphoenix (Nov 15, 2012)

I am looking for a powerful phone that meets some requirements.
I need the phone to be fast, at least a dual core, preferably a quad core.
The phone needs good battery life.
I must be able to use it on either Verizon or AT&T in the US and I must be able to use the phone in Japan once I go back to there as well.
The screen needs to be at least four inches.

I am thinking about getting the Droid DNA, it has great specs and it also has HSPA frequencies as well as CDMA. After hours of research, I found that the 2100MHz frequency is used by Softbank in Japan for their 3G, so I assume it will work over there after getting a SIM card.

Also, the HTC One X+ and the Galaxy Note 2 would also work, with their high specs and 2100MHz band.

What phone would you recommend for me?

Edit: I found that in Japan, Softbank uses 2100MHz for 3G, 1500MHz (UTMS band 11) for HSPA+, and 900MHz for some other "platinum band" coverage.


----------



## kyngoflyonz (Nov 15, 2012)

Huawei Media pad 7 Lite.

---------- Post added at 12:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 AM ----------




trjcasper said:


> Need to buy a 7 inch tablet for my niece. First she wanted a kindle until I showed her my hacked Nook Color. Now she thinks she wants a Nook because of how much more my Nook can do VS a kindle. She doesn't even know about 7 inch tablets like the Nexus 7 being way more powerful than my pathetic old Nook.
> 
> I'm leaning toward a Nexus 7. The thing is, I want to get her a gift that's "cool", not by my standard but by the standard of the 12 year old snobby pukes she goes to school with. No sense in buying her a nexus if it won't get used because some snot nosed brat judged it uncool. If that's probable then I'll just get the stupid Nook HD or Tablet and be done with it. She wants it for "reading books."
> 
> Suggestions? $199 budget

Click to collapse





buildakicker said:


> Hey all, I am wanting to give this TMobile network around my area here in NorCal a try. Any suggestions on a great older phone I could use on the network and get for under $100? I am not anywhere near a fast network, I get VZW 3G out here fairly well currently, but am thinking of dropping the contract idea...
> 
> Suggestions? Thoughts?
> Something like the Nexus One maybe??? Nexus S at a deal???

Click to collapse





The Mediapad 7 lite by Huawei would be a cool alternative.


----------



## SRCP (Nov 15, 2012)

I want to upgrade my phone right now. I have an Inspire 4G, it was my first smartphone and I think it's been an amazing phone (I do have a custom ROM on it, don't remember the stock experience). Anyway I want to upgrade just for the hell of it, but also because the phone does not seem to be able to handle high quality HD videos I've put on it. Is there a fix to this? I've tried BS player and many many others but it still stutters, I'm almost sure it's the hardware.

Anyway, what is the best AT&T phone ( I'm on contract :S)? I'm really happy with HTC because this Inspire is built like a brick to be honest, it's in pretty much in perfect shape except for the volume down button (my fault really). Anyway I'm debating between the GSIII and the One X +. Which of the two is truly the best?

Also, black Friday is coming, is there a chance any of these phones will be on sale? I'm thinking it's unlikely that the One X + will go on sale so fast, but the GSIII might, but I don't know. I want the phone so bad, but I guess I can wait till next week. Also, aside from these two, is there a better phone? I was looking at the Note 2 but it's just too big. If I didn't have a Nexus 10 coming then I would have considered it more, but now nah.


----------



## cosminonofre (Nov 15, 2012)

*HTC Desire X vs Samsung Galaxy S Advance*

What phone should I get between HTC Desire X and Samsung Galaxy S Advance?


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 15, 2012)

cosminonofre said:


> What phone should I get between HTC Desire X and Samsung Galaxy S Advance?

Click to collapse



Among the 2, S advance.
Though galaxy nexus over both. 

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## ShayonX (Nov 15, 2012)

cosminonofre said:


> What phone should I get between HTC Desire X and Samsung Galaxy S Advance?

Click to collapse



S Advance without a doubt...:laugh:
Reasons
1)Better Specs
2)Better Screen
3)Better Battery Life


----------



## cosminonofre (Nov 15, 2012)

I thought the same, but is the JB or at least the ICS update for S Advance out?

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## cognus (Nov 15, 2012)

*speaking of real makers*

Allan or others:  to your excellent point, can someone summarize who the REAL makers are of the small tablets:  say the 7"/8", 9/10" tablets of recent vintage ;  A8 A9 based designs?  I see so many branded things that seem on the surface to be the same from one to another; I wonder how many real makers there are that do the serious part of integrating the components/firmware/software and governing build-ship quality.
case in point are the new "due to ship any day" Viewsonic and Lenovo Thinktab [2107a] 7" A9-based units - they appear to be identcal, and I wager neither of the Branded names is the real maker. 

??



Allanitomwesh said:


> If you're buying Chinese stick to genuine manufacturers.ZTE,Lenovo,HUAWEI, Meizu,Xiaomi,Ainol Tablet,and perhaps ZOPO.
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 15, 2012)

cosminonofre said:


> I thought the same, but is the JB or at least the ICS update for S Advance out?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



S Advance will skip ICS and get an official JB update by year end or somewhere around.
So don't worry about that! 

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## cosminonofre (Nov 15, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> S Advance will skip ICS and get an official JB update by year end or somewhere around.
> So don't worry about that!
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



I heard this rumor, but I haven't seen an official announcement yet. Just in case, is there any CyanogenMod build available for this device?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## tannerj7332 (Nov 16, 2012)

I am ready for an upgrade from my LG G2x. I have narrowed it down to two phones: the new HTC 8x and LG Nexus 4. My main issue is the OS. Looking at Windows 8, I think it would be a great thing to try. Integration with Windows would be great. However, I also enjoy the extra flexibility of Android. Thoughts?


----------



## muddyblues6392 (Nov 16, 2012)

tannerj7332 said:


> I am ready for an upgrade from my LG G2x. I have narrowed it down to two phones: the new HTC 8x and LG Nexus 4. My main issue is the OS. Looking at Windows 8, I think it would be a great thing to try. Integration with Windows would be great. However, I also enjoy the extra flexibility of Android. Thoughts?

Click to collapse



Windows OS should only be for a computer get a nexus 4

Sent from my generously nocturnaled HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## vikas.mishra (Nov 16, 2012)

tannerj7332 said:


> I am ready for an upgrade from my LG G2x. I have narrowed it down to two phones: the new HTC 8x and LG Nexus 4. My main issue is the OS. Looking at Windows 8, I think it would be a great thing to try. Integration with Windows would be great. However, I also enjoy the extra flexibility of Android. Thoughts?

Click to collapse



I haven't used Windows Mobile so I don't know how good it is - but I have heard good things about it. However, if I had to choose between the two models that you are mentioning, I would go with the Nexus 4 any day of the week. The reason I say that

1. The device has good HW specs.
2. It is a Nexus so you will get fast updates for Android - now and in future.
3. Android is an awesome mobile operating system and has a wonderful ecosystem that is already built around it. WP8 is new and will need to establish a sizable market share before people start developing apps for it. I am not talking about out of the box apps - they are probably ok. I am talking about apps that webservices etc develop. Having Android or iOS (God Forbid : ) will serve you better.

My 2 cents - let us know what you choose ultimately.


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Nov 16, 2012)

cognus said:


> Allan or others:  to your excellent point, can someone summarize who the REAL makers are of the small tablets:  say the 7"/8", 9/10" tablets of recent vintage ;  A8 A9 based designs?  I see so many branded things that seem on the surface to be the same from one to another; I wonder how many real makers there are that do the serious part of integrating the components/firmware/software and governing build-ship quality.
> case in point are the new "due to ship any day" Viewsonic and Lenovo Thinktab [2107a] 7" A9-based units - they appear to be identcal, and I wager neither of the Branded names is the real maker.
> 
> ??

Click to collapse



Lenovo,HUAWEI,and ZTE are the ones with factories. Anything from the Think line by Lenovo or Mediapad line from Huawei should be stellar.These are their brand lines. Personally planning to get a Mediapad 10 once the price stabilizes. ZTE tend to number their tablets and it gets confusing cause they're many,but the V9 was a good budget one.


----------



## rezfrog (Nov 16, 2012)

*Any Phone Will Do*

I love my Motorola Razr... any newer version of the device is awesome too  --- definitely recommend buying it.

---------- Post added at 07:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 AM ----------

I'm thinking of getting a Windows Phone 8 here soon though... as much as I love rooting / flashing my hardware, I'm also a pretty big supporter of Microsoft.


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 16, 2012)

cosminonofre said:


> I heard this rumor, but I haven't seen an official announcement yet. Just in case, is there any CyanogenMod build available for this device?

Click to collapse



Official Word

And unfortunately no CM Support as of now!
But recently S Advance got it's own sub-forum.
And a guy has started CM development from scratch!
So nothing as of yet, but you can be sure development will proceed :fingers-crossed:


----------



## bOyka8 (Nov 16, 2012)

*iphone replica*

_Hi again, posted in the wrong section first, but found it now, thanks TeeJay._

So I was wondering what would be the best iphone replica out there to buy for around €150 or $200.

I know a few models already like the lizi, goophone, gooapple, w007 .. but I just can't say cause some have android 2.3 and some 4.0, some have retina, some don't, some their camera are better then others and so on ..
I'd also like it to be "compatible" with original iphone protection cases if possible. Cause for example the W007 has the buttons on the other side.


I'm asking because I got fooled with the previous phone I had , Samsung Wave 5330 which had bada os. Wasn't informed at all.. and like giulpip said, it might be a bit foolish to do , but I really like the looks of the iphone 4/4S/5 and some friend of mine has the W007 but he suggested the 5 or note replica .. but I really like the 4 model and just want the best out of it.

Hope you guys can help me out, you're the pro's !

PS: I was thinking about this one first : Gooapple V5+ 3.5 Inch Retina Screen 8MP Camera 1GHz CPU


----------



## question_air (Nov 16, 2012)

*Decent (used) device for under £130, ARM7, 1GHZ, active community, 4inch+...*

Hi everyone! :laugh:

I'm looking to purchase a decent device (at least 1ghz processor, decent RAM, preferably at least 4inch screen) for under £130.
It can be in used condition, this frees up the criteria also.

So far I've checked out the Nexus S (£120-150 used) the Galaxy S (£90-110) and the Desire HD (£100-120), but I'm having trouble finding out which is the best choice.

The phone should also have an active community so I can install the latest CM or stable ROM, and be viably supported in future. Also I would like to know which phones are the most easy to port to, modify, etc. Along with any other important aspects I should take into consideration.

Looking for suggestions, please!

TL;DR: Need good device for under £130 used, active community, long-term, other important factors.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Soldier_Rocks_08 (Nov 16, 2012)

Looking to buy mother in law a tablet for Christmas she has an epic so she is somewhat familiar with android so what's the best tablet out there for a newbie

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda app-developers app


----------



## djsolidsnake86 (Nov 16, 2012)

is it good buy now a galaxy s2? or is better go with s3? or another phone similar?


----------



## mfsr98 (Nov 16, 2012)

djsolidsnake86 said:


> is it good buy now a galaxy s2? or is better go with s3? or another phone similar?

Click to collapse



Of course everyone will say buy the S3 xD you know your budget.

---------- Post added at 11:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 PM ----------




Soldier_Rocks_08 said:


> Looking to buy mother in law a tablet for Christmas she has an epic so she is somewhat familiar with android so what's the best tablet out there for a newbie
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



The best tablet for newbies is the iPad.
Just kidding, but get her a Note 2 since it's the best tab on the market now, but it depends on your budget too.


----------



## djsolidsnake86 (Nov 16, 2012)

well it does have the screen and the cpu more big, but for the rest is the same of the s2!


----------



## mfsr98 (Nov 16, 2012)

djsolidsnake86 said:


> well it does have the screen and the cpu more big, but for the rest is the same of the s2!

Click to collapse



And user interface, and GPU, dont forget that screen has better resolution, it will get more support from samsung since it's new and it will also get more support here.


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 16, 2012)

True that!
S2 and S3 fall into totally different categories.

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## mswift (Nov 16, 2012)

*What device to buy?*

hello all! I am looking to buy a new android device within the next few weeks.

My budget is 400$ but that is only an idea, I will pay more for the right phone. I am not new to the android os, but all the android phones i have owned (htc desire z and htc desire) have been second hand, so this time i want to do things right and own my baby from the begining! 

Phones i have considered are the galaxy s3 and the htc one x. i like the removable battery and expansion via sd card on the s3, so it is winning in my head at the moment. if anyone can through a few more phones into the mix for me to think about or anything that is coming out in the near future would be greatly appreciated! I am also interested in using custom roms and rooting so the amount of content available regarding this is important!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Nov 17, 2012)

mswift said:


> hello all! I am looking to buy a new android device within the next few weeks.
> 
> My budget is 400$ but that is only an idea, I will pay more for the right phone. I am not new to the android os, but all the android phones i have owned (htc desire z and htc desire) have been second hand, so this time i want to do things right and own my baby from the begining!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Only others are One X Plus, Optimus 4X and Nexus 4.


----------



## vangeodee (Nov 17, 2012)

mswift said:


> hello all! I am looking to buy a new android device within the next few weeks.
> 
> My budget is 400$ but that is only an idea, I will pay more for the right phone. I am not new to the android os, but all the android phones i have owned (htc desire z and htc desire) have been second hand, so this time i want to do things right and own my baby from the begining!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



post what you're looking for in a phone, what you mainly do with it and you're requirements. instead of wasting money on a flagship phone where there could be a cheaper alternative that does everything you want it to do.


----------



## GrantG (Nov 17, 2012)

The sprint EVO LTE is the best. The only thing s3 has on it is extra gig of ram but that does not help bc the EVO does not lack in multi tasking. What a display too. It's only 99 dollars. What a steal.

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## arceusg (Nov 17, 2012)

I have a galaxy player 5.0 and would like a new device. I don't want to buy the new Galaxy Player (it's too big) any suggestions for an ICS/JB android pmp?


----------



## rkoforever90 (Nov 17, 2012)

*galaxy nexus  or sony xperia s*

1.ive shortlisted xperia s and galaxy nexus coz of some good deal.my primary usage(in order of preference ) will be web browsing,gaming,watching video and music.

2.TI OMAP 4460 and sgx540 vs snapdragon s3 and andreno 220.
which will have more raw power??

3.do xperia s has decent dev support.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Felimenta97 (Nov 17, 2012)

rkoforever90 said:


> 1.ive shortlisted xperia s and galaxy nexus coz of some good deal.my primary usage(in order of preference ) will be web browsing,gaming,watching video and music.
> 
> 2.TI OMAP 4460 and sgx540 vs snapdragon s3 and andreno 220.
> which will have more raw power??
> ...

Click to collapse



I think the Xperia S will do for you. About dev support, it isn't abundant but we have all major ROMS (PA, PAC, CM9/10, AOKP ICS/JB, MIUI) and a few stock based. Also have dual boot kernel.

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## mswift (Nov 17, 2012)

*what im looking for in a new phone,*



vangeodee said:


> post what you're looking for in a phone, what you mainly do with it and you're requirements. instead of wasting money on a flagship phone where there could be a cheaper alternative that does everything you want it to do.

Click to collapse




good multitasking
a phone with allot of support from the community for rooting and installing custom roms
enough memory to hold my expanding music and video library, 32gb at least
a good large screen for watching movies,  
a good phone for web browsing
I want this phone to last a minimum of 2years, and being able to keep up with the future versions of android would be good
and finaly, a phone that has a removable back for the battery

i realise that there are allot of basic android phones that preform these tasks with ease, but i have come from using such phones new, and older phones that were once top of the line - second hand, and i have never been 100% satisfied. this time i want to do it right, so i am kind of leaning tword a flagship phone. 

thanks for your reply btw


----------



## RandyBoyz92 (Nov 17, 2012)

mswift said:


> good multitasking
> a phone with allot of support from the community for rooting and installing custom roms
> enough memory to hold my expanding music and video library, 32gb at least
> a good large screen for watching movies,
> ...

Click to collapse



Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## eoraptor (Nov 18, 2012)

RandyBoyz92 said:


> Samsung Galaxy S3

Click to collapse



Wait for the Galaxy S4 to come out in February and then pick up a used S2 or 3


----------



## rkoforever90 (Nov 18, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> I think the Xperia S will do for you. About dev support, it isn't abundant but we have all major ROMS (PA, PAC, CM9/10, AOKP ICS/JB, MIUI) and a few stock based. Also have dual boot kernel.
> 
> "What really matters in this world, anyway?"

Click to collapse



mostly i see bad reviews for snapdragon s3 chipset people calling it crapdragon s3 and all.also google now removed xperia s from
AOSP .


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Nov 18, 2012)

arceusg said:


> I have a galaxy player 5.0 and would like a new device. I don't want to buy the new Galaxy Player (it's too big) any suggestions for an ICS/JB android pmp?

Click to collapse



Sony Walkman


----------



## ferrucciothefirst (Nov 18, 2012)

*Help me*

I don't know if i should use my lg optimus one or my motorola fire xt which one is the best for you guys?
I can't root them because i have a mac and gingerbread doesn't work


----------



## Felimenta97 (Nov 18, 2012)

rkoforever90 said:


> mostly i see bad reviews for snapdragon s3 chipset people calling it crapdragon s3 and all.also google now removed xperia s from
> AOSP .

Click to collapse



Where do you read that? I'm really happy with my Snapdragon S3. Currently under clocked from 1512 MHz to 648 MHz and everything still runs good. Of course, games will need the phone at full speed, but it is really good for me.

They removed it from AOSP, but Sony took control of it. They are changing everything inside their software department so all updates can come faster in the future. Right now they are somewhat slow, but it should be good by the start of next year.

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## drey101 (Nov 18, 2012)

question_air said:


> Hi everyone! :laugh:
> 
> I'm looking to purchase a decent device (at least 1ghz processor, decent RAM, preferably at least 4inch screen) for under £130.
> It can be in used condition, this frees up the criteria also.
> ...

Click to collapse



The three you listed are the flagship phones of previous years, so if you want long term support, only the Nexus S will probably be supported for two more years...

You can try Xperia P, dual core 2012 sony phone. Not sure about community, but based on specs it should last around 2 years or so. I've seen some people selling in ebay for around (£100-£130) Sony recently became XDA's OEM of the year so that should be a good sign for development.


I don't much like Samsung, but they do have some good midrange phones. You can try taking a look at the Galaxy Ace 2.

I was going to post some reviews, but since I'm just a new member I can't yet 

Try looking at this year's or upcoming mid range phones, a lot of them are actually more powerful than flagship phones of two years ago.


----------



## rzp2003 (Nov 18, 2012)

*thinkpad tablet 1*

1st time poster here and not sure if this is the right place.

I am wondering if it is worthwhile to get the thinkpad tablet 1 on the cheap now that thinkpad tablet 2 is coming out soon. The major usage will be managing hundreds of pdf files, many of which are scanned images with lots of graphs and formulas. I am aware of Kindle DX but consider it overpriced and it is being phased out by Amazon. Ipad 4 looks nice but it does not have a pen that supports palm rejection, as I would like to annotate on the pdf files. Anyone here has comments? Thanks.


----------



## djbosanac (Nov 18, 2012)

Hello,

First of all, i dont know if i'm at the right category of my question.
But couldt not find it.

I have question , what i think is very simple for people one xda.

First of all, i have One X (HTX duhhh) and my current carrier is KPN ( i am living in the netherlands) is about to expire in february 2013.
So i was looking for a brand new phone. So i searched on the internet for it, and i saw the Nexus4 (google/lg phone) And i wanna buy that phone.
The big problem is, they dont gonna sell the phone in the netherlands or belgium, so i must do it trough import.

So my question, who can provide some trusted webshops that are delivering it to Holland etc etc??


----------



## Markey1979 (Nov 18, 2012)

*what to buy*

I do not know about the "new" nexus4, or who will import it. 

I personally have last years Galaxy Nexus, and I like it very much.  I rooted it after about the first 3 months to allow me to mount flash drives.  

I have the 32GB model, but there is no sd slot, so that is all it will ever have.....  I like the otg, for mounting flash drives, it allows me to keep my schoolwork backed up, so that I do not loose it.  I have backup synchronized on my home server, phone, and on the cloud.  I just plug the flash drive in for added redundancy.

Google has said that it will not be including a sd slot in future designs, and the community seems to be mixed in their feelings about this, but the price difference from an 8GB nexus 4 to a 16GB Nexus 4 is a lot more than a 8GB sd card.   Not that we really "need" the storage, but my data plan is only like 2GB a month, and I could easily use that manipulating data from the cloud, not to mention the speed difference.

I am just throwing my "2 cents" in.

I am not really the one to be asking about tablets either, because the last tablet I purchased was a cruz t301 (blah).   I cannot even get the VitalSource Bookshelf apk to load. :laugh:

I looked around for custom roms, but I guess if I want one, then I will have to learn the process for myself...

I will be asking about tablets, but I think that should be a separate post.


----------



## cosminonofre (Nov 18, 2012)

I asked you about HTC Desire X vs Samsung Galaxy S Advance and I ended buying the Samsung Galaxy S III Mini. I think I made a great deal  What do you think?


----------



## mfsr98 (Nov 18, 2012)

cosminonofre said:


> I asked you about HTC Desire X vs Samsung Galaxy S Advance and I ended buying the Samsung Galaxy S III Mini. I think I made a great deal  What do you think?

Click to collapse



I think you have made the right choice. The Desire X is really weak and the S advance is old. Have a good day with your phone


----------



## cosminonofre (Nov 18, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> I think you have made the right choice. The Desire X is really weak and the S advance is old. Have a good day with your phone

Click to collapse



Thank you! :highfive:


----------



## mfsr98 (Nov 18, 2012)

cosminonofre said:


> Thank you! :highfive:

Click to collapse



BTW, do you like the S3 mini? I don't even think they sell those in my country...
Can you give us some details of it? )


----------



## question_air (Nov 18, 2012)

drey101 said:


> The three you listed are the flagship phones of previous years, so if you want long term support, only the Nexus S will probably be supported for two more years...
> 
> You can try Xperia P, dual core 2012 sony phone. Not sure about community, but based on specs it should last around 2 years or so. I've seen some people selling in ebay for around (£100-£130) Sony recently became XDA's OEM of the year so that should be a good sign for development.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, I'll check the Xperia P out.

---------- Post added at 10:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 PM ----------

Hi all, I wanted to know if a considerable price drop (from around 200GBP down to 130-140 used) can be predicted in the near future for the Galaxy Nexus (pre-nexus 4)

If not, would you reccomend purchasing the nexus s for a potent, long-term supported phone in that price range?




Thanks!


----------



## andredroido (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm thinking about it for quite some time, I fell in love with an android galaxy Splus and now I have the urge to give me a good device ... I'm undecided between a note2 or expect to see and evaluate the nexus of 4 lg ... say that the subwoofer is really the top?


----------



## 2absentminded (Nov 19, 2012)

*Tablet list with cellular telephony*

This is perhaps one of the most common questions on the forum.  Is there any chance to get a list of all of the tablets that have the cellular telephony capability?  ie Galaxy Tab International, Dell Streak 7, Xoom, etc.  I have a Nexus 7 3g arriving tomorrow that I am probably going to send back since the initial results indicate that it isn't a possibility with the N7.  I want an all-in-one device.  Is it worth giving up on cellular voice and just doing voip instead over 3g?  I really just want to take advantage of the $50 unlimited plans with a tablet.


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 19, 2012)

cosminonofre said:


> I asked you about HTC Desire X vs Samsung Galaxy S Advance and I ended buying the Samsung Galaxy S III Mini. I think I made a great deal  What do you think?

Click to collapse



How much did you get it for?
Also congrats & great decision :good:

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## cosminonofre (Nov 19, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> BTW, do you like the S3 mini? I don't even think they sell those in my country...
> Can you give us some details of it? )

Click to collapse



I'll give you some details about it when I receive it. I think this will happen in 2-3 days from now :fingers-crossed:



vj_dustin said:


> How much did you get it for?
> Also congrats & great decision :good:
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



I got it for 99€ with a 2 year subscription of 16€/mo from my carrier (Vodafone Romania).


----------



## underyourbed (Nov 19, 2012)

I've looked at the nexus 4 and I've done some research. It is not as nearly S powerful as the note 2 but I think that there may be the same amount of development going on for both of them. (Maybe more for the note because of its high specs and because its a Samsung device) 

Sent from my UFO using telepathy


----------



## Felimenta97 (Nov 19, 2012)

underyourbed said:


> I've looked at the nexus 4 and I've done some research. It is not as nearly S powerful as the note 2 but I think that there may be the same amount of development going on for both of them. (Maybe more for the note because of its high specs and because its a Samsung device)
> 
> Sent from my UFO using telepathy

Click to collapse



Nexus 4 is basically a beast in terms of specs, and saying dev won't be good? It is a Nexus, it WILL have good development.

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## andredroido (Nov 19, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Nexus 4 is basically a beast in terms of specs, and saying dev won't be good? It is a Nexus, it WILL have good development.
> 
> "What really matters in this world, anyway?"

Click to collapse



I also believe, or at least I'm realizing that google devices are also supported by the most dev ... and in the end the thing that interests me the most!
I think I was wrong to understand ...?


----------



## Felimenta97 (Nov 19, 2012)

andredroido said:


> I also believe, or at least I'm realizing that google devices are also supported by the most dev ... and in the end the thing that interests me the most!
> I think I was wrong to understand ...?

Click to collapse



Yeah.

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## bOyka8 (Nov 19, 2012)

*iphone 4 replica*

My last post might've been missed but I'll just ask it again.

What do you guys think is the best iphone 4s replica out there for around $200 or €150?

GooPhone, GooApple, Lizi, ... ?


I like the iphone's look (menu and phone) but I like the android OS for it's bride selection of apps.
I also would like it to be Android 4.0 , retina, 1ghz cpu, +512mb ram.

Hope someone can help me out, I already transferred the money, now I just have to choose.


----------



## despotovski01 (Nov 19, 2012)

bOyka8 said:


> My last post might've been missed but I'll just ask it again.
> 
> What do you guys think is the best iphone 4s replica out there for around $200 or €150?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Honestly, all of them are crap. Their quality is very bad, although they seem good at first glance. But if you have already paid, then go for the GooPhone. It looks like it's better than the other ones.

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda app-developers app


----------



## bOyka8 (Nov 19, 2012)

*iphone 4 replica*



despotovski01 said:


> Honestly, all of them are crap. Their quality is very bad, although they seem good at first glance. But if you have already paid, then go for the GooPhone. It looks like it's better than the other ones.

Click to collapse



Aaw, thanks for the fast reply but too bad they are all crap, and yeah, some friend of mine had the W007 and it looked as it worked pretty good and on the videos too.

I just really like the looks of the iphone but I never would buy the real one as I prefer android. So I think it shall be this one?

android-sale.com/goophone-y5-retina-screen-1ghz-mt6575-processor-smartphone.html

at first I was thinking about this one

android-sale.com/gooapple-v5-plus-phone.html


----------



## deia (Nov 19, 2012)

samsung galaxy s3 has weak a battery. there is an android device that better battery than the iPhone 5? I want to try android, but with a normal battery, because iOs tired.


----------



## djbosanac (Nov 19, 2012)

droid DNA or Nexus 4 ? who can help me ???


----------



## mfsr98 (Nov 19, 2012)

djbosanac said:


> droid DNA or Nexus 4 ? who can help me ???

Click to collapse



If you want more xda support then Nexus 4, if not, then go for the DNA, I think it's better (Don't forget that it's only sold on the US).
But in my opinion, I would prefer the Nexus 4 just 'cause I like it more, it's really a personal opinion matter.


----------



## iroczinoz (Nov 19, 2012)

Want to buy a new phone for the wife, budget around 300 currently she has the desire but our little boy has taken ownership since his best mate is talking tom.

Needs to have
good signal strength
good wifi reception
takes nice photo's / video
not too bulky

I was set on the htc one v but after reading the issues with the signal dropouts crossed it off the list.

I am contemplating the desire x - everything seems okay with it except for the fact the video is apparently poor. How poor is the question since I have an incredible s the video is poor too, the desire's video is also poor. Then again can't have it all for a budget of around $300

What other recommendations are there I can maybe throw in an extra $100 if it is really worth it but at the end of the day something closer to $300 would be better?

I looked at the Samsung Mini s3 a little more expensive than the desire. Then the Sony Xperia P or maybe the Galaxy S2. All these phones will be over $300 though and I am not even sure she really needs the extra power or functions. Maybe just better video/photo's that is about all.

I could get a new htc desire for around $200 but is it worth it? Maybe the desire x is a better option for a hundred more?

I have the incredible s and the speaker volume is not the best, skype calls are also on the low end of volume. So hoping HTC has improved the speakers in these new ranges?

Any advice welcome, thanks.


----------



## Felimenta97 (Nov 19, 2012)

Xperia P or Xperia U. Take a look at them.

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## wuppiwuppi (Nov 20, 2012)

deia said:


> samsung galaxy s3 has weak a battery. there is an android device that better battery than the iPhone 5? I want to try android, but with a normal battery, because iOs tired.

Click to collapse



Galaxy Note has a good battery (and obviously the room for it)


----------



## monkteo (Nov 20, 2012)

deia said:


> samsung galaxy s3 has weak a battery. there is an android device that better battery than the iPhone 5? I want to try android, but with a normal battery, because iOs tired.

Click to collapse



Moto Droid RAZR MAXX have the most powerful battery


----------



## djbosanac (Nov 20, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> If you want more xda support then Nexus 4, if not, then go for the DNA, I think it's better (Don't forget that it's only sold on the US).
> But in my opinion, I would prefer the Nexus 4 just 'cause I like it more, it's really a personal opinion matter.

Click to collapse




Are HTC's less supported on XDA? because both are android.
Yes i know they are not at sale in the netherlands. Uhm prefer to buy it via via in the USA, and send it to holland. But specifications about the phones witch one is better? I saw a vs to note2, and the droid wins easy of it. I know HTC SENSE is a very big application heavy so smoothnes is requierd..


----------



## Felimenta97 (Nov 20, 2012)

djbosanac said:


> Are HTC's less supported on XDA? because both are android.
> Yes i know they are not at sale in the netherlands. Uhm prefer to buy it via via in the USA, and send it to holland. But specifications about the phones witch one is better? I saw a vs to note2, and the droid wins easy of it. I know HTC SENSE is a very big application heavy so smoothnes is requierd..

Click to collapse



I don't know about HTC, but Nexus 4 is, well, a Nexus device, so it is almost a rule that it get a lot of developement.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 20, 2012)

I think HTC gets quite a lot from xda, I've a ds and it does ok, and from what I've seen most of the other devices do ok despite the locked bootloader

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## mfsr98 (Nov 20, 2012)

HTC gets a lot from XDA, but I bet that doesn't get as much as the Nexus 4 will have. IMO, on XDA the Nexus devices are considered WAY better because of the willing of development from Google and easily unlocked bootloaders, and so on. Of course probably the DNA will get lots of support here, but I think it won't have so much as the One X for example, because it's only avaiable on the US.


----------



## Izee Sulz (Nov 20, 2012)

*Medium Sized Android Phone*

I'm looking right now for a medium sized android (4.5 - 4.3 inch) phone to replace my broken GS2 

I don't care about OEM skins (Sense etc.) since I will probably be flashing CM10 as soon as I get it.

It must be rootable and have some developer support for it.

I would love a quad core device with a high resolution screen but sadly those kind of specs only come on 4.7 inch+ superphones.

Battery life is not too inportant as long as it lasts a days worth.

I am in the UK so cannot get the MIUI Mi two unfortunately.

So far only the HTC One S has caught my eye

What else is out there? Thank you for reading


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Felimenta97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Izee Sulz said:


> I'm looking right now for a medium sized android (4.5 - 4.3 inch) phone to replace my broken GS2
> 
> I don't care about OEM skins (Sense etc.) since I will probably be flashing CM10 as soon as I get it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Xperia S?

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## gagdude (Nov 20, 2012)

Izee Sulz said:


> I'm looking right now for a medium sized android (4.5 - 4.3 inch) phone to replace my broken GS2
> 
> I don't care about OEM skins (Sense etc.) since I will probably be flashing CM10 as soon as I get it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 4. The on screen buttons reduce the 4.7 inch screen to about 4.5 inches

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## kinggame992000 (Nov 21, 2012)

*galaxy tab 2 7.0 or nexus 7 ?*

which should i chose between nexus 7 and galaxy tab 2 7.0
 i mean i hard lot of screen defect on nexus 7.. and tab 2 seem more legit even though the spec lower... and black friday is coming.. wat should i get


----------



## Maxscunion (Nov 21, 2012)

*Most volume: SG3 or Evo LTE?*

I'm definitely getting either the Galaxy III or the Evo LTE. I've narrowed it down that far but I want to get the one that has the loudest speaker. 
I'm old. I'm almost deaf but I'm sticking with one of the two above. I currently have an Evo 3G and have heard crappy old style flip phones that have louder volume from the music player angle.
I know the Evo has Dre's Beats thing but I've heard that the speakers aren't as loud as some would like. I'm just trying to find out which one is the loudest. No opportunity to go to a store that has working versions.

Thanks.


----------



## djbosanac (Nov 21, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I think HTC gets quite a lot from xda, I've a ds and it does ok, and from what I've seen most of the other devices do ok despite the locked bootloader
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



but when you look at the price/specification, is the HTC better of less ?
So i must need someone who willl buy the phone and send it over to the netherlands...


----------



## mfsr98 (Nov 21, 2012)

kinggame992000 said:


> which should i chose between nexus 7 and galaxy tab 2 7.0
> i mean i hard lot of screen defect on nexus 7.. and tab 2 seem more legit even though the spec lower... and black friday is coming.. wat should i get

Click to collapse



OBVIOUSLY the Nexus 7 is better. Way better. With the tab 2 you can do calls and texting with a SIM card, that's basically the only positive from the tab 2.


----------



## muddtt (Nov 21, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> OBVIOUSLY the Nexus 7 is better. Way better. With the tab 2 you can do calls and texting with a SIM card, that's basically the only positive from the tab 2.

Click to collapse




Agree Nexus 7 over tab.


----------



## alyyx (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey folks, 

I'm looking at a used phone in the $300 range. My main concerns are great GPS and good developer support.

I was looking at the Galaxy S II or maybe the Skyrocket (LTE phone). But after looking over the last 15 pages of this thread it doesn't seem anyone mentions either of these phones much. It seems very few people are selling the Xperia models on eBay which makes me worried no one uses them, but they get lots of mentions here. Am I barking up the wrong tree with the S II? 

What would you guys recommend for the $300 used price range for T-Mobile. (I've love the Nexus 4, but who knows if it'll ever be available again and its $450 on ebay)


----------



## Larry. (Nov 22, 2012)

I need help choosing a phone from T-mobile. I've narrowed it down to:

HTC One S
Google Nexus 4
Windows Phone 8X
Lumia 810
Samsung Galaxy S3

I'm planning to use the phone primarily for music, web browsing, messaging, and sometimes games. I don't know how to use ROMs but is willing to learn how if it can help with the battery life/remove the bloatwares and other unnecessary apps.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## lolmit (Nov 22, 2012)

i got some exertion between Nexus LG 4 V HTC 8x Windows phone 8
what you recomend to me?
the gamd and music very important for me.
the think i can get new system(wp8) exciting me
and in android i got app and game i love.
so what you recomend for me?
and by the way the money is not issue for me....
and please do not recommend for me other smartphones...
please help me!!


----------



## silvercats (Nov 22, 2012)

*Optimus 2x or Xperia sola? why???*

there is a big colour difference in Optimus 2X and screen is not clear (LCD) 

youtube.com/watch?v=qAFs9OQinNo

youtube.com/watch?v=aIktbler_Mw


SOla doesn't have HDMI or Gyro. 

help !!


----------



## flyboy21 (Nov 22, 2012)

*galaxy s4 or galaxy note 2*

should i buy the galaxy note 2 now or wait for the galaxy s4

what i was planning to do with my phone is gaming and internet browsing,but what i'm concern is that the note 2 is gone lose his horse power against future games and that the s4 will be better for the more graphic intensive games in the future because of his exynos 5 chip,second is that im just a little bit worried about the screen quality of the note 2 and is the s4 rumored 1080p display gonna be alot better than the note 2 display,third is the size im 6 foot 6 and i thinking that the note 2 is not too big for me but generally i think that the note 2 is not to big for no buddy if you're sitting at the couch and comfortably holding the phone with one or two hands but my concern is when your in a hurry and you have your one hand full with bags or somthing and then you need to answer your phone or send a text message could you still use your note 2 with the other hand comfortably or secure enough not to drop it,fourth is that a need a good amount of internal memory for my apps and how it is right now the note 2 comes only with 16gb internal (i now there is a hack how to swap internal whit external memory but i dont now how good that is gone work) and that the s4 maybe come with 64gb right out of the box because samsung is working on a thiner and faster 64gb chip,and finally my last thought is like with every rumor is that they might be truth or not and that is what is eating me up is to wait for it to see are they real or not and why i can't wait no more because a never had a smartphone before (right now own a nokia c6-00) and i dont have alot of money to spend every half year to buy a new smartphone thats why my next phone needs to be good and not that i spend all my money for one phone and a couple of months later there is a better phone for almost the same amount of money,so that's all i have to say sorry for such a long post but i want to be really detailed about it and sorry if my english was bad am not so good ad it used google translate


----------



## Mikeparakh (Nov 22, 2012)

Nexus 10, Asus Transformer Infinity or wait until January / February in the hope of something new or an upgrade to the infinity? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 22, 2012)

lolmit said:


> i got some exertion between Nexus LG 4 V HTC 8x Windows phone 8
> what you recomend to me?
> the gamd and music very important for me.
> the think i can get new system(wp8) exciting me
> ...

Click to collapse



IMO Go for the nexus, windows is fresh but hey you can always use launcher 7 on Android to get a similar feel 






flyboy21 said:


> should i buy the galaxy note 2 now or wait for the galaxy s4
> 
> what i was planning to do with my phone is gaming and internet browsing,but what i'm concern is that the note 2 is gone lose his horse power against future games and that the s4 will be better for the more graphic intensive games in the future because of his exynos 5 chip,second is that im just a little bit worried about the screen quality of the note 2 and is the s4 rumored 1080p display gonna be alot better than the note 2 display,third is the size im 6 foot 6 and i thinking that the note 2 is not too big for me but generally i think that the note 2 is not to big for no buddy if you're sitting at the couch and comfortably holding the phone with one or two hands but my concern is when your in a hurry and you have your one hand full with bags or somthing and then you need to answer your phone or send a text message could you still use your note 2 with the other hand comfortably or secure enough not to drop it,fourth is that a need a good amount of internal memory for my apps and how it is right now the note 2 comes only with 16gb internal (i now there is a hack how to swap internal whit external memory but i dont now how good that is gone work) and that the s4 maybe come with 64gb right out of the box because samsung is working on a thiner and faster 64gb chip,and finally my last thought is like with every rumor is that they might be truth or not and that is what is eating me up is to wait for it to see are they real or not and why i can't wait no more because a never had a smartphone before (right now own a nokia c6-00) and i dont have alot of money to spend every half year to buy a new smartphone thats why my next phone needs to be good and not that i spend all my money for one phone and a couple of months later there is a better phone for almost the same amount of money,so that's all i have to say sorry for such a long post but i want to be really detailed about it and sorry if my english was bad am not so good ad it used google translate

Click to collapse



You seriously need to summarize that! :|

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## lolmit (Nov 22, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> IMO Go for the nexus, windows is fresh but hey you can always use launcher 7 on Android to get a similar feel
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



why you reccomend for me the nexus ? 
i need some long explain please...


----------



## gagdude (Nov 22, 2012)

lolmit said:


> why you reccomend for me the nexus ?
> i need some long explain please...

Click to collapse



Well you said you thought WP8 is exciting, but with a Nexus you will get Android updates the fastest. Just think, when they release.Android 5.0 the Nexus 4 will be there to receive it. Won't THAT be more exciting than whatever next WP releases?
Also, no WP7 devices were upgraded to WP8. I don't really trust WP and updates because of that.

And WP8 isn't very exciting at all anyway, you will like it for a day than BAM! Instant boredom.

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## rkoforever90 (Nov 23, 2012)

*xperia s future proof ??*

friends,ive decided on buying xperia s .so i want to know does it have decent dev support and will it get unofficial updates and custom roms in  future.ie; is the device future proof

N.B:galaxy nexus is on my second preference but coz of better camera and better gpu (im a gamer) xperia s is my 1st preference.


----------



## ChuckTesta (Nov 23, 2012)

I wanted go buy the asus transformer infinity tf700 pad for my birthday but it has no sim card slot. On the one hand i can use my phone as a wifi hotspot but on the other hand i could just buy a tablet with a sim slot.
Should i buy a normal tablet and use wifi hotspots or just buy a tablet with a sim slot? I have unlimited 15 mb internet speed on my cellphone only im afraid it will drain both my phone and the tablets battery.
Help will be much appriciated!

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Felimenta97 (Nov 23, 2012)

rkoforever90 said:


> friends,ive decided on buying xperia s .so i want to know does it have decent dev support and will it get unofficial updates and custom roms in  future.ie; is the device future proof
> 
> N.B:galaxy nexus is on my second preference but coz of better camera and better gpu (im a gamer) xperia s is my 1st preference.

Click to collapse



There is a CyanogenMod team, a AOKP team and a Paranoid team (which is also a Pac team). Is that enough for you?

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## lolmit (Nov 23, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Well you said you thought WP8 is exciting, but with a Nexus you will get Android updates the fastest. Just think, when they release.Android 5.0 the Nexus 4 will be there to receive it. Won't THAT be more exciting than whatever next WP releases?
> Also, no WP7 devices were upgraded to WP8. I don't really trust WP and updates because of that.
> 
> And WP8 isn't very exciting at all anyway, you will like it for a day than BAM! Instant boredom.
> ...

Click to collapse



why boredom?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## StraTzHD (Nov 23, 2012)

Hello guys, I'm getting a new phone for Christmas, I want something with a big screen (no note or Droid dna) I have 460 dollars for it, thx

Sent from my LG-E400 using xda premium


----------



## gagdude (Nov 23, 2012)

lolmit said:


> why boredom?

Click to collapse



First of all, you get barely any apps. 
Second, I want you to name 10 exciting features in WP8 not in WP7 or Android

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## jago25_98 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Been using a Nexus S... darn big screen phones*

Help me choose. I think there is no phone good that fits. Is there anything on the horizon?

I have owned these phones and these are my comments. 

Galaxy S* i9000* - Great but didn't like the GPS hardware fault. Dual core would be nicer. Smaller screen but same battery size and so longer battery life would have been good. Had this stolen from me.

X710D (Galaxy Note Chinese *MTK6577* clone) - Great phone, incredible value. Screen was too big for me - decided better to travel light. Closed source Mediatek drivers was a deal breaker for me on these otherwise brilliant phones. That said, I would put up with this if the same thing was available in the Nexus S size (i9020).

*Nexus* S CDMA (*i9020* - not i9020a GSM) - Love the form factor. Screen is detailed, perfect size - not as small as the SE Mini X10 so compatible. But... the GPS hardware Ariel also broke too - not impressed! The GSM version seems waaay too expensive - only 1ghz single core yet >£200 used? - especially compared to the MTK phones. If it was cheaper I'd get one though even though it's single core.

Phones I'm not sure about and why:

*SGSII* (i9200): The most tweakable option. I really think it should be cheaper now the mtk phones and the SGSIII are out. I like the ability to tweak the GPS at a low level with SIRF and generally it sounds well documented. Just don't need just a big screen though.

*iPhone*(s). The development & rooting side is an unknown to me. I guess I can put up with the closed connectors etc. Also not sure what apps can access other apps - data security etc. 

SGS III *i9300*. Too expensive. I've had 2 phones stolen this year. Could live with the screensize but not at this price.

Nokia Lumia. Microsoft... run! Maybe I'm jumping the gun... Is it that hard to deal with? 

*Razor Maxx*: Price isn't too bad now (replace the battery on standard for cheaper) but once again... don't think I really need that screen size after using the Nexus. Not happy on Motorolas locked bootloader stance.

Some lateral thinking:

- watchphone. Carry another phone and use only when needed.
- use my £15 email only VF354 and wait it out for something better. Use backup codes for Google authenticator. 

Other things:

- no eink mobiles still?
- no access to modem still? not even just the gps part or bluetooth with geeksphone?

 I know I have some unusual tastes. I expect a lot but I know I have to make compromises. I just don't use a lot of the functionality on something like a SGSIII but I want to have it there for those rare times when I need it i.e. I don't feel I need a big screen for Sat Nav actually or rare web browsing. What's important to me is the quality of the GPS chip for example is it SiRF III or 1? - not the size of the screen.

edit: What I really want is a small screen phone with a massive battery. That's a Nokia E55 but it's Symbian :/


----------



## Poecifer (Nov 23, 2012)

Looking for a tablet for a two year old, just needs to do the basic painting, drawing, and some kids books, needs to be disposably cheap (Like cheapest tablet out there cheap) Let me know what you find.


----------



## lolmit (Nov 23, 2012)

gagdude said:


> First of all, you get barely any apps.
> Second, I want you to name 10 exciting features in WP8 not in WP7 or Android
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



i dont talk about any app or game i talk about that i can use system are going to be the next thing before every body...


----------



## Poecifer (Nov 23, 2012)

And for the WP8-interested, check out http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34507924#post34507924

Launcher 7 is terrible and does not come close to the feel of a Windows Phone. You won't find another phone that exudes quality quite like them.


----------



## gagdude (Nov 23, 2012)

lolmit said:


> i dont talk about any app or game i talk about that i can use system are going to be the next thing before every body...

Click to collapse



Wut did I just read????
Please speak english

Sent from my C5155 using xda premium


----------



## FoxForceFive (Nov 24, 2012)

I'd like some advice re tablets. 

I'm selling my ipad 1 to raise some cash, but want a CHEAP 7" tablet I can play round with. Just browsing & casual gaming. 

Ideally it'd have custom roms available too. 

I'm looking at about £75-£85 really, but most I look at have really poor reviews. At this price point I don't mind waiting for delivery from china but I'm wary of scam sites. 

Any advice would be appreciated! 

Cheers.


----------



## Pennycake (Nov 24, 2012)

FoxForceFive said:


> I'd like some advice re tablets.
> 
> I'm selling my ipad 1 to raise some cash, but want a CHEAP 7" tablet I can play round with. Just browsing & casual gaming.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I dunno about ROMs since I haven't looked yet, myself - but the Lenovo Ideapad A1 and Acer Iconia A100 are in that range if you get a decent deal refurbished/used/big sale - I've seen them both at or under $120 USD, which would be comfortably in your price-range. You might be able to get lucky and get a Galaxy Tab 2 in your budget if you're willing to poke around at buying one used. Used Kindle Fire would also be in your price-range and it seems to have a large following for ROMs and such.

Do you care if it is used or refurbished ?  I haven't seen much promising that's <$140USD (top of your price range) when paying a standard "new" price. I've bought some things from Amazon Warehouse Deals before and had good luck that way. My "very good" condition iPod Nano came with all original packaging and I could find no fault. Some of the tablets above have or currently have such deals in stock.

I was looking in that price-range for a while, and it felt difficult because you're right under the $200 sweet spot. Maybe there are some hidden gems, but I'm not the one to know about those. All the ones that started selling at sub-$200USD seemed kind of sketchy to me, but maybe something if use-able if you're happy with the trade-offs :silly:


----------



## pratamabima (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm so bored with my galaxy nexus. I'm planning to buy Motorola RAZR maxx or Sony xperia SL. which one to choose?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## gino_76ph (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi there!

I have just sold my old HTC Sensation and i'm looking for a good old mid-range Android phone before i upgrade this coming Summer 2013.

I like listening to music whenever i'm out & about aside from taking photos. So, i'd like to ask about phones that has above average to really good/excellent audio output especially with earphones on.

On my own research (and basing on my budget of around £220 max) i winded down my choice between a Sony Xperia phone (either the S or P) and the previous Samsung Galaxy Nexus phone. I mostly based my choices on online reviews (GSM arena, AmazonUK, CNET, etc.) and from a minimal use of the phones in-store. 

So, tell me guys in terms of audio quality (and clarity) which one would you choose?

Please advice. Thanks.


----------



## Abhigyan66 (Nov 24, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I hope it does aswell. These forums definitely have too many of those threads being created
> 
> I think I'd choose the S3 aswell to be honest. Even though the One X is a powerful phone, the S3 can quite easily out perform it, as it can with most phones.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What about optimus G???


----------



## tadeasfort (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm thinking about nokia lumia 710 vs huawei ideos x5 .. which one should I choose?


----------



## Abhigyan66 (Nov 24, 2012)

gino_76ph said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I have just sold my old HTC Sensation and i'm looking for a good old mid-range Android phone before i upgrade this coming Summer 2013.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you also like gaming then go for devices such as the SGS II (by adding a bit more) or HTC desire X. Xperia S is also a good phone. But do some googling about the specs coz you wont like a device with adreno 200 ( gets preety laggy sometimes ).


----------



## FoxForceFive (Nov 24, 2012)

Pennycake said:


> I dunno about ROMs since I haven't looked yet, myself - but the Lenovo Ideapad A1 and Acer Iconia A100 are in that range if you get a decent deal refurbished/used/big sale - I've seen them both at or under $120 USD, which would be comfortably in your price-range. You might be able to get lucky and get a Galaxy Tab 2 in your budget if you're willing to poke around at buying one used. Used Kindle Fire would also be in your price-range and it seems to have a large following for ROMs and such.
> 
> Do you care if it is used or refurbished ?  I haven't seen much promising that's <$140USD (top of your price range) when paying a standard "new" price. I've bought some things from Amazon Warehouse Deals before and had good luck that way. My "very good" condition iPod Nano came with all original packaging and I could find no fault. Some of the tablets above have or currently have such deals in stock.
> 
> I was looking in that price-range for a while, and it felt difficult because you're right under the $200 sweet spot. Maybe there are some hidden gems, but I'm not the one to know about those. All the ones that started selling at sub-$200USD seemed kind of sketchy to me, but maybe something if use-able if you're happy with the trade-offs :silly:

Click to collapse



Cheers for the reply. Of the two suggested the acer appeals, but the kindle fire out does them both specs wise & rooted it looks appealing. Unfortunately even used prices are mental here at the moment (its £99 on black Friday at Amazon yet used ones are going for £110+ on ebay!). 

May have to wait until after Xmas when prices may get more realistic!


----------



## Abhigyan66 (Nov 24, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> 7 inch tablets seem like an odd size to me. Not really big enough for the things I would use it for to replace a laptop, but too big to replace my phone.

Click to collapse



But nexus has a tegra 3 quad core processor so, for a gamer (android gamer), nexus 7 is the best deal!!! (I am waiting for Modern Combat 4!!!)


----------



## wjenn11070 (Nov 25, 2012)

*Anyone hear of the Double Power TD-1010*

Found this one on walmart website Double Power TD-1010  for $139.  Nice specs - and customer reviews seem good.  Wanted to check on the forum to see if anyone had any experience with this one. 

Spces:

Technical Specifications:•Ultra Fast1.6GHz Cortex A9 Dual Core processor 
•1GB DDR3 of system memory and 8GB on-board storage memory 
•10.1" touchscreen, 1024 x 600 resolution 
•Built-in 802.11b/g/n WiFi, Bluetooth and HDMI 
Additional Features:•Dual Webcams with back 2MP and front 0.3MP 
•8GB on-board storage memory, up to 32GB additional memory via microSD card slot 
•1080p HD video playback 
Software and Applications:•Android 4.0 (Ice Cream Sandwich) OS eBook reader Google Play (for applications)


----------



## idevice12345 (Nov 25, 2012)

Nexus is better

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda app-developers app


----------



## H4CK_H0PP3R (Nov 25, 2012)

What phone will be best choice if i lives in india & buying phone in US with US price , my budget is 20K INR means approx $365 USD ,my friends sister will buy from US & will give it to me in india thats why..please help.


----------



## DpAk007 (Nov 25, 2012)

I would love to own a LG Nexus 4...Any idea...by when it would be Releasing in INDIA ..?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## question_air (Nov 25, 2012)

*Decent (used) device for under £130, ARM7, 1GHZ, active community, 4inch+...*

Looking for additional opinions on my phone choice...

I'm looking to purchase a decent device (at least 1ghz processor, decent RAM, preferably at least 4inch screen) for under £130.
It can be in used condition, this frees up the criteria also.

So far I've checked out the Nexus S (£120-150 used) the Galaxy S (£90-110) and the Desire HD (£100-120), but I'm having trouble finding out which is the best choice.

The phone should also have an active community so I can install the latest CM or stable ROM, and be viably supported in future. Also I would like to know which phones are the most easy to port to, modify, etc. Along with any other important aspects I should take into consideration.

Looking for suggestions, please!

TL;DR: Need good device for under £130 used, active community, long-term, other important factors.

Thank you very much!


----------



## mfsr98 (Nov 25, 2012)

question_air said:


> Looking for additional opinions on my phone choice...
> 
> I'm looking to purchase a decent device (at least 1ghz processor, decent RAM, preferably at least 4inch screen) for under £130.
> It can be in used condition, this frees up the criteria also.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have no idea how the prices are there (I think that's the UK you are mentioning?) but I'll try.
For the active community, the Nexus S is the best of those 3. Maybe you could push a little bit further for the Galaxy Nexus. BTW, did you check if Google ships to your country, cause the Nexus 4 would be CHEAP if Google did. Check this (If you like in the UK): http://www.google.co.uk/nexus/


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 25, 2012)

DpAk007 said:


> I would love to own a LG Nexus 4...Any idea...by when it would be Releasing in INDIA ..?

Click to collapse



Somewhere around 15th January if not by 30th November.
Also get in line behind me :laugh:

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## torontobc (Nov 25, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Somewhere around 15th January if not by 30th November.
> Also get in line behind me :laugh:
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



Hi everyone,

I am looking for the fastest / most powerful Android phone which is running latest Android or has the potential to be upgraded or moded (preferabbly). Also the other requirement for me is LTE (2600 Mhz for Fido / Rogers in Canada).

Feedback is much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## H4CK_H0PP3R (Nov 25, 2012)

*What phone will be best choice if i lives in india & buying phone in US with US price , my budget is 20K INR means approx $365 USD ,my friends sister will buy from US & will give it to me in india thats why..please help.*


----------



## mfsr98 (Nov 25, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Somewhere around 15th January if not by 30th November.
> Also get in line behind me :laugh:
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



really? Then Portugal should be the same :fingers-crossed:

---------- Post added at 08:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 PM ----------




torontobc said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am looking for the fastest / most powerful Android phone which is running latest Android or has the potential to be upgraded or moded (preferabbly). Also the other requirement for me is LTE (2600 Mhz for Fido / Rogers in Canada).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Note 2 or Nexus 4. I can't think of anything more powerful, and the Nexus 4 will surely have lots of updates. And you can easily get LTE by doing something somebody wrote on this forum (sorry, I don't really remember)

---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 PM ----------




H4CK_H0PP3R said:


> *What phone will be best choice if i lives in india & buying phone in US with US price , my budget is 20K INR means approx $365 USD ,my friends sister will buy from US & will give it to me in india thats why..please help.*

Click to collapse


*First, don't use bold like that.* It looks like you are "demanding" something.
Regarding your problem, get the Nexus 4. Cheap as hell on the U.S.


----------



## H4CK_H0PP3R (Nov 25, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> *First, don't use bold like that.* It looks like you are "demanding" something.
> Regarding your problem, get the Nexus 4. Cheap as hell on the U.S.

Click to collapse



My reply was ignore so had to write in bold, Anyways sorry for that, BTW is there any other choice than nexus 4 ?? atleast upto the mark for what i said ?????


----------



## torontobc (Nov 25, 2012)

H4CK_H0PP3R said:


> My reply was ignore so had to write in bold, Anyways sorry for that, BTW is there any other choice than nexus 4 ?? atleast upto the mark for what i said ?????

Click to collapse



Is there a poll, or list of top Android items on this forum somewhere? Wondering what the fastest, most powerful Android phone is now-a-days? I need LTE 2600Mhz support though.

Thanks


----------



## mfsr98 (Nov 25, 2012)

torontobc said:


> Is there a poll, or list of top Android items on this forum somewhere? Wondering what the fastest, most powerful Android phone is now-a-days? I need LTE 2600Mhz support though.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



I already answered you...

---------- Post added at 09:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 PM ----------




H4CK_H0PP3R said:


> My reply was ignore so had to write in bold, Anyways sorry for that, BTW is there any other choice than nexus 4 ?? atleast upto the mark for what i said ?????

Click to collapse



Take a look at the Note II, but it's an expensive phone.


----------



## torontobc (Nov 25, 2012)

mfsr98 - Thanks for the reply. Shouldn't LTE be supported by chip? How come there is a software method around it on the forum? Also, how flexible is Note II with moding?

Note II also doesn't have support for LTE 2600Mhz.

I thought there would be more options. I have read some reviews on LG Optimus G (Quadcore CPU) which are not good due to Android version.

Thanks again.


----------



## mfsr98 (Nov 25, 2012)

in the Nexus 4 there is a LTE chip on the CPU that LG left lying around. Here on XDA, they found a way to enable 4G. Check this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=GXOY9EVZ4vA#
Also, use Google. There are side effects for this.


----------



## awmurshedkar (Nov 25, 2012)

*Phone below 20k~$370$*

hello everyone,
so i've spend some serious amount of time reading these forums and researching and i have the exact same question that has been posted above. best phone to get below $370, i'm willing to push it to $400. Please suggest!

my requirements are quite simple: google maps, basic apps nothing intensive (skype, watsapp etc), surfing & email (extensive). no music, FB, photos. 

here's what I've read up on so far and tips from my research:

options i narrowed down on:
HTC One S
HTC One X - U.S version also called at&t (this is a scam, don't go for it even though it's as cheap as one s on amazon)
Nexus 4

Verdict: Nexus 4 or HTC one S

Problems:
NEXUS -
1) if you can manage to get a Nexus in the next two months, it'll be a miracle!! It's heavily back ordered, google's screwed up the process, unless the person buying it for you from the US is not a geek (setup alerts on chrome, or run scripts to alert you of availability) you won't know when it'll go on sale on google play; google doesn't allow you check play from india, says not available in your country (you'll have to setup a proxy). So in all likelihood, it'll sell out before you know or you'll probably be asleep thanks to the time difference. 

2) Also, people are reporting quite a few technical snags (check this and android central among other forums) so you might want to wait it out.

HTC ONE S -
1) the only problem is the home screen issue people have reported. Now this problem may not occur in India since for most parts, people have reported this problem with EDGE and limited connectivity. But i'm not sure. Everyone's complaining about the battery too but this really depends on your style of usage and if you can use apps to help your phone live out the day.
2) Second: beware on amazon, as sellers are selling T-mobile phones as unlocked phones. Even those that are unlocked are coming with lot of bloatware or cellular branding. The bootloader is also locked, while that won't affect connectivity in India, you'll have to unlock it before you hack or root.

So my final question: If i don't want to wait for Nexus 4 and since i'm not sure how big the the home screen issue is in One s, what other options do I have below $400


----------



## torontobc (Nov 25, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> in the Nexus 4 there is a LTE chip on the CPU that LG left lying around. Here on XDA, they found a way to enable 4G. Check this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=GXOY9EVZ4vA#
> Also, use Google. There are side effects for this.

Click to collapse



Thanks again. What phones support 2600Mhz frequency specifically?
And what are the side effects to turning on the LTE on Nexus 4? I am trying to fix my sound issues to watch your referenced Youtube video.


----------



## mfsr98 (Nov 25, 2012)

torontobc said:


> Thanks again. What phones support 2600Mhz frequency specifically?
> And what are the side effects to turning on the LTE on Nexus 4? I am trying to fix my sound issues to watch your referenced Youtube video.

Click to collapse



Look, I don't know. Use Google


----------



## torontobc (Nov 25, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> Look, I don't know. Use Google

Click to collapse



Great answer  Will be doing that. Thanks


----------



## question_air (Nov 25, 2012)

*Nexus S?*

Hi.
Could anyone reccomend me an alternative to the Nexus S for a mid-range budget phone with high specs?
I am having trouble finding out.

thanks


----------



## gagdude (Nov 25, 2012)

question_air said:


> Hi.
> Could anyone reccomend me an alternative to the Nexus S for a mid-range budget phone with high specs?
> I am having trouble finding out.
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



What is your budget?

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## Devergo (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm now looking for a new smartphone that can be as smooth as possible, well made and decently powerfull. I can choose between these 3 devices: Samsung S2-Galaxy Nexus-HTC Sensation XE, can anyone help me with this tough(kinda) decision? Thx


----------



## mfsr98 (Nov 25, 2012)

I would choose the Nexus. It should still get updates from Google, and then you come here and flash it


----------



## N73A (Nov 26, 2012)

*First Buy*

Guys, what are your thaughts/reviews on DOMO X3D SE Tablet out there with 1 Ghz cortex A9. The company is promoting it as a Gaming Tablet. I know that the XDA guys are best tech junkies and they'll guide me the best. "I am very tight on my budget ".


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## guthrien (Nov 26, 2012)

If I had to buy an android tablet, I'd go only Nexus. They are well spec'd for the price and the latest updates matters more compared to phones. Plus the tech moves a little slower. 

Though it pains me to say it (I'd never buy another iPhone) I'd also buy an iPad instead. Especially for gamers. The software is absurdly better (I own both). Don't waste time or money with deals on no name tablets. You will regret it.


----------



## R.H. (Nov 26, 2012)

*Sprint: GSIII or GN2*

Just like my title says, I'm currently torn between the GSIII and GNII. I'm overdue for an upgrade by 3 months now. I've played with both in store and I'm still torn between the two... I'm just wondering which will provide me more usability over it's lifetime, without getting caught up in the novelty features of each device. I'm an orthopedic surgeon that has a passion for picture taking and I rarely use my phone for anything other than being a phone....


----------



## lukeja (Nov 26, 2012)

*WP8*



R.H. said:


> Just like my title says, I'm currently torn between the GSIII and GNII. I'm overdue for an upgrade by 3 months now. I've played with both in store and I'm still torn between the two... I'm just wondering which will provide me more usability over it's lifetime, without getting caught up in the novelty features of each device. I'm an orthopedic surgeon that has a passion for picture taking and I rarely use my phone for anything other than being a phone....

Click to collapse



HTC 8X is a great choice, blows your two options out of the water but I would go with the GSIII out of your choices!


----------



## frog1982 (Nov 26, 2012)

Is there a good site that anybody has experience with for buying used phones


----------



## question_air (Nov 26, 2012)

gagdude said:


> What is your budget?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse




My budget is up to £130, £140 at a stretch. I'm ok buying used phones also, so that means I can aim for higher spec phones.
(£130 - £140 = $210 - $225)


----------



## XThe_GManX (Nov 26, 2012)

> My budget is up to £130, £140 at a stretch. I'm ok buying used phones also, so that means I can aim for higher spec phones.
> (£130 - £140 = $210 - $225)

Click to collapse



I think the Samsung Galaxy Ace is quite cheap these days, I've used it for an year and a half and it's a great low-mid range device!


----------



## stevecrox (Nov 26, 2012)

*Cyanogenmod*

I currently own a Sony Xperia Play but it is somewhat crippled by low Ram and 348mb of free storage space. I love the gamepad but can't see anything else on the market, so I'm looking for a new phone at the moment I am thinking either the Sony Xperia T or a Motorola i Razr Maxx.

My wishlist is:
Camera taking button
3.5" - 4.5" screen
1GB RAM (possibly more if recommended for future proofing)
2GB internal application storage (possibly more if recommended for future proofing)
CyanogenMod support (CM10, with good chance of getting CM11)


----------



## gagdude (Nov 26, 2012)

XThe_GManX said:


> I think the Samsung Galaxy Ace is quite cheap these days, I've used it for an year and a half and it's a great low-mid range device!

Click to collapse



Sorry man but DO NOT GET THE ACE. It's specs were severely dated when ARMv7 became the standard.

For $210-$225, you can definitely get a used Galaxy S which is better than the Ace. But let's aim higher.
Some of the Tegra 2 phones can be bought at that price (Atrix, G2X, etc.) but we can go even higher.
I think I might be stretching it but you might be able to buy a used Galaxy S2, and even a used Galaxy Nexus for that price. You definitely want to check eBay or Amazon, but if you save a little more ($250-$280) they are definitely in that price range

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## inincognito (Nov 27, 2012)

i'm getting a new smartphone but I'm wondering what kind of hardware would I need to do everyday stuff like calendar, youtube videos, gmail, browsing, calls, sms, tethering, couple of random apps like workout logs or something, etc and maybe a game or two?

dual core vs single core
512mb ram vs 768mb ram vs 1gb ram


----------



## sirlinux03 (Nov 27, 2012)

I have the option to stay with sprint and get the Galaxy Nexus "free" + a $199 nexus 7  or switch to T-Mobile and wait until the "$199" nexus 4 is available + no nexus 7


----------



## dontsurf (Nov 27, 2012)

XThe_GManX said:


> I think the Samsung Galaxy Ace is quite cheap these days, I've used it for an year and a half and it's a great low-mid range device!

Click to collapse



My missus has one, but she's had it for over 18 months now, and you can get much better at that price point now if you shop smart.


----------



## Pritt0 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi folks,

I've got a SGS, and now I've the chance to choose a GNote or a SGS3.
Which one do you suggest? Why?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## egps2 (Nov 27, 2012)

Pritt0 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I've got a SGS, and now I've the chance to choose a GNote or a SGS3.
> Which one do you suggest? Why?
> ...

Click to collapse



I would suggest a GS3 if 4.8 inches is big enough or the GNote if you like an even bigger phone! I think S3 will be enough but the GNote 2 is a performance and feature filled beast but I imagine it might be cheaper to get an S3 if you shop around! So for me: S3 but for you? Think about size and cost


----------



## Pritt0 (Nov 27, 2012)

egps2 said:


> I would suggest a GS3 if 4.8 inches is big enough or the GNote if you like an even bigger phone! I think S3 will be enough but the GNote 2 is a performance and feature filled beast but I imagine it might be cheaper to get an S3 if you shop around! So for me: S3 but for you? Think about size and cost

Click to collapse



Actually I think I'll go for GNote, the reason is quite simple: now I own an SGS, thus an SGS3 would be an upgrade while a GNote a new user experience, thanks to very big display and pen. And I'm not talking only about GNote2, but also for GNote, which is nowadays far cheaper. From a technical point of view SGS3 and GNote (the first GNote) have quite the same hardware. Same camera, RAM, GPU. With aftermarket ROMs we now can achieve from GNote an user experience quite similar to the one provided by GNote2, but with more little expense. As matter stands, my impression is that GNote is the best choice between SGS3 and GNote. (Obviously if I could spend more, then I'll buy a GNote2 for sure).

Am I *out of the road* with this analysis or not?


----------



## egps2 (Nov 27, 2012)

Pritt0 said:


> Actually I think I'll go for GNote, the reason is quite simple: now I own an SGS, thus an SGS3 would be an upgrade while a GNote a new user experience, thanks to very big display and pen. And I'm not talking only about GNote2, but also for GNote, which is nowadays far cheaper. From a technical point of view SGS3 and GNote (the first GNote) have quite the same hardware. Same camera, RAM, GPU. With aftermarket ROMs we now can achieve from GNote an user experience quite similar to the one provided by GNote2, but with more little expense. As matter stands, my impression is that GNote is the best choice between SGS3 and GNote. (Obviously if I could spend more, then I'll buy a GNote2 for sure).
> 
> Am I *out of the road* with this analysis or not?

Click to collapse



I think a GNote would be amazing but you have to be sure you are comfortable with the big screen! If you don't think it's too big then go for it! But please make sure you pick up a real one at the shops or see a friend's GNote just to be sure you like the size! It's obviously a personal matter but I'm sure you will be happy with it! Just check out some extra reviews on youtube and online to be sure of it


----------



## linedpaper (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm looking to switch to an Android phone, coming from an iPhone 4. I'm currently on AT&T, but I am open to changing carriers. I'm between two phones at the moment and looking for insight and/suggestions. The HTC One X+ is on the list. It has a better camera and quad core over my other option the Maxx HD which has a better battery and carrier. Any suggestions? My must have list is:

At least 32gb storage
Good Camera
Decent/good battery life
Fast
4g

Is there anything else I should be looking at other than these two? I'm having trouble weighing what is more important. I'm concerned about the battery life and carrier (AT&T) on the HTC One X+, but for the Maxx HD I'm concerned about the camera and the dual core instead of quad core processor. I'm not looking for super nice photos, but I do use the camera quite a bit to take quick pictures of my 7 month old, so I want them to look good.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## dontsurf (Nov 27, 2012)

linedpaper said:


> I'm looking to switch to an Android phone, coming from an iPhone 4. I'm currently on AT&T, but I am open to changing carriers. I'm between two phones at the moment and looking for insight and/suggestions. The HTC One X+ is on the list. It has a better camera and quad core over my other option the Maxx HD which has a better battery and carrier. Any suggestions? My must have list is:
> 
> At least 32gb storage
> Good Camera
> ...

Click to collapse



Buy outright, leave the contract for the birds would be my advice. Unless you have no money for an outright purchase (or parallel imported) then you'll save a fortune in the long run by buying outright. If you then throw a custom ROM on there - after a suitable period, and because it'll likely have an unlockable bootloader - you're likely to get much better battery life and user experience out of it.

Having said that, have you looked at the LG Optimus G? 13mp camera on that.


----------



## linedpaper (Nov 27, 2012)

dontsurf said:


> Buy outright, leave the contract for the birds would be my advice. Unless you have no money for an outright purchase (or parallel imported) then you'll save a fortune in the long run by buying outright. If you then throw a custom ROM on there - after a suitable period, and because it'll likely have an unlockable bootloader - you're likely to get much better battery life and user experience out of it.
> 
> Having said that, have you looked at the LG Optimus G? 13mp camera on that.

Click to collapse



I'm probably going to go with a contract due to the upfront cost, I understand my limitations there.  I have briefly looked at the Optimus G, but haven't read good things.  I also read that LG is notoriously bad for updates.


----------



## dontsurf (Nov 27, 2012)

linedpaper said:


> I'm probably going to go with a contract due to the upfront cost, I understand my limitations there.  I have briefly looked at the Optimus G, but haven't read good things.  I also read that LG is notoriously bad for updates.

Click to collapse



I've only read good things.  Make sure you're checking out the reviews for the 13mp model, not the 8mp. 

I don't know about LG's updates, but most manufacturers are pretty poor with their stock updates, and it probably gets worse when you're carrier locked. As a former HTC owner, I'd say that if you're concerned about updates then you should probably stay away from HTC. They take a long time to update SenseUI for all the phones.


----------



## P6raf (Nov 28, 2012)

*Sorry to ask but I need some advice*

I know this question is asked by a million users but I need some advice on a suitable tablet.

I've spent literally hours looking through forums (trying to find someone with the same needs) and looked at all of the different brands on the market but still non the wiser.
OK here's the deal...
Main purpose will be as an in car sat nav system (hope to connect audio with the cars stereo maybe)
secondly it will double as a wifi based web browser for my wife.

The features I'm looking for are;

GPS,
USB port/ports
Bluetooth (connect with my bluetooth obd)
Wifi
HDMI
Android based (preferably easily upgraded as and when needed)
and a 7 inch screen
I don't want a sim based tab as I have no need for it.

The Galaxy tab 2 ticks all the boxes but I've read the satnav function is not very good, true ?
Vexia navlet looks good but can't find anyone selling them or any owners reviews.
I've also found a few chinese brands I've never heard of which are shipped from China (seems a little unsafe to me)

Surely someone here who's their stuff and can point me in the right direction. Please


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## kinggame992000 (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank for the advice. I bought last nexus7 32gb from office depot. Very happy with it. Battery is way better than my captivate. Thank For the advice guy

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dontsurf (Nov 28, 2012)

P6raf said:


> I know this question is asked by a million users but I need some advice on a suitable tablet.
> 
> I've spent literally hours looking through forums (trying to find someone with the same needs) and looked at all of the different brands on the market but still non the wiser.
> OK here's the deal...
> ...

Click to collapse



Acer Iconia A110 is another option - Tegra3. If you really need HDMI, that is. But it's Acer, poor quality screen and probably more expensive than it needs to be. 

The A110 has GPS and GLONASS. The Tab 2,as far as I know, is just GLONASS, with A-GPS on the 3G version. If you really want the best GPS then you need both, and probably a 3G version for the A-GPS. A-GPS and GLONASS on the Acer will give you 51 satellites compared to 24 with the Tab 2. GLONASS adds additional references to the GPS and keeps it accurate where my other phones haven't been so accurate. I've not heard of Tab 2 with GPS problems.

Has to be the A110 for the Acer. The A100 and A101 are Tegra2 and won't play high profile HD video properly. The Tab 2 will, even though it's dual core. Which leaves you with either the Tab2, the Iconia A110, or the Nexus 7 if you can live without HDMI. The A110 and the Nexus 7 are newer with better technology, although the Nexus 7 doesn't have GLONASS.

So, your choice basically comes down to either buying the Tab 2 and being happy with the slower CPU and the older technology and just GLONASS, the Nexus 7, where you won't get your HDMI and you'll be skimping on the GPS, or the A110, where you'll get the faster Tegra3 and the newer technology and GPS/GLONASS, but you might compromise on build quality (especially the screen) and it won't match the Tab 2 or the Nexus 7 for value.

Of course, everything could be garbage - the Tab 2 may have GPS and GLONASS, but that's as far as I understand it from my forays into picking a phone that could keep up with running outside of cell phone areas with MiCoach.


----------



## ken8864 (Nov 28, 2012)

egps2 said:


> I think a GNote would be amazing but you have to be sure you are comfortable with the big screen! If you don't think it's too big then go for it! But please make sure you pick up a real one at the shops or see a friend's GNote just to be sure you like the size! It's obviously a personal matter but I'm sure you will be happy with it! Just check out some extra reviews on youtube and online to be sure of it

Click to collapse



Galaxy Note is good, and you can conside Note 2 as well, there are some compatible issue between the MHL for Note and Note2. other than that is OS issue, both not supporting LTE.

---------- Post added at 03:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 PM ----------




hamidrezatop said:


> Galaxy S2g, i just want to ask

Click to collapse



How about the DUOS version of Samsung Galaxy Note2 selling hot in Telco unicorn china?
i am actually looking for 1 recently.


----------



## IamPro (Nov 28, 2012)

On Verizon with grandfathered Unlimited data, contract is up in Jan but could prob call Verizon and get it early. I am interested in the Galaxy Note 2 and even considering using the upgrade (thus voiding Unlimited) or buying the phone out right ($700?). Looked at other phones like DNA but really want the Note 2. 

Not sure what I should do


----------



## Gaz85 (Nov 28, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a 'decent' 10" tablet for around £150 or slightly more if needed?  It will only be used for browsing, facebook, email and the odd game. Thanks.


----------



## noi1988 (Nov 28, 2012)

*Help*

Is there any news of samsung launching a new device from its series galaxy? I want to buy a new phone coz im not satisfied of my samsung wave. Will i buy Samsung Galaxy s3 or just wait for a new phone from its series coz 2013 is near.


----------



## Sun90 (Nov 28, 2012)

Gaz85 said:


> Can anyone recommend a 'decent' 10" tablet for around £150 or slightly more if needed?  It will only be used for browsing, facebook, email and the odd game. Thanks.

Click to collapse



check the link below ma8

http://www.techradar.com/news/mobile-computing/tablets/15-best-android-tablets-in-the-world-905504


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 28, 2012)

noi1988 said:


> Is there any news of samsung launching a new device from its series galaxy? I want to buy a new phone coz im not satisfied of my samsung wave. Will i buy Samsung Galaxy s3 or just wait for a new phone from its series coz 2013 is near.

Click to collapse



What all you need to know!


----------



## ElZilcho (Nov 28, 2012)

*Android phone with BOTH HDMI and analog TV out*

Hi everyone!

Does anybody know an android phone which has both HDMI and analog TV out, also USB OTG would be nice to have. I have searched quite a bit and the only phone I could find was the Nokia N8, but it runs Symbian.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ge0k7 (Nov 28, 2012)

*android*

sony neo v the best


----------



## IamPro (Nov 28, 2012)

IamPro said:


> On Verizon with grandfathered Unlimited data, contract is up in Jan but could prob call Verizon and get it early. I am interested in the Galaxy Note 2 and even considering using the upgrade (thus voiding Unlimited) or buying the phone out right ($700?). Looked at other phones like DNA but really want the Note 2.
> 
> Not sure what I should do

Click to collapse



bump


----------



## IamPro (Nov 28, 2012)

IAmNice said:


> Get the dna . Faster and better. Also does anyone knows if prices of phones are going down in a month? Santa is coming and he better give us some cheap smartphones
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Its a worse phone tho; worse battery life, updates ill never know ill receive, no s-pen


----------



## purpletriangle (Nov 28, 2012)

*Tablet / Phone rec's*

Hi guys, two questions..

#1 A friend's asking me which tablet to get, i suggested Nexus 7, cheapest i could find was around £180 or the Kindle Fire HD for £160. Seems out of his price range as he keeps asking my opinion / sending links to tablets around £100 price range... so... anyone know what's the best available for £100? or close to it?

#2 Starting a new phone contract with Tesco Mobile, my phone's screwed up and costing too much pay-as-u-go, so i have the choice of Nokia Lumia 800 or Samsung Galaxy Ace. Pretty sure i'll go for the Lumia 800 but would be nice for second opinion.

Thanks guys, sorry i expect you get the "whats best for £100" a lot lol, prices change so just thought I'd ask.

Cheers :good:


----------



## mfsr98 (Nov 28, 2012)

About the tab, no idea on your country prices. As for the phone, from those 2 the 800 is better (dah ) but it's outdated now because of WinPhone8. See the price of the Galaxy nexus. That phone will get updates for sure (I should buy it next month )


----------



## purpletriangle (Nov 28, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> About the tab, no idea on your country prices. As for the phone, from those 2 the 800 is better (dah ) but it's outdated now because of WinPhone8. See the price of the Galaxy nexus. That phone will get updates for sure (I should buy it next month )

Click to collapse



Not too worried about having the latest & greatest with the phone, my friend has a Lumia 800 and thinks it's great, just used to having droid devices so had a little doubt  Mainly need this tablet question answered but thanks for input :good:

The two tablets he asked about were the Gemini JoyTAB 7in Android Tablet and CnM 7 Inch Touchpad which are both going for £99 but was hoping you guys knew something better around £100? (give or take £20!)

Thank you :fingers-crossed:


----------



## NoctisXIII (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi, could anyone advise between the Sony Xperia T and the LG Optimus 4X HD?

- Thanks


----------



## apen83 (Nov 29, 2012)

Need help deciding what tab to buy for my daughter who is 2yrs old (yeah I know a tab for a 2yr old) anyways im looking at the nexus 7 and the galaxy tab 2 7.  I know all the specifics and such just really cant decide please help my wife and I out on deciding. 

sent from a jedi galaxy note2 from far far away


----------



## gagdude (Nov 29, 2012)

apen83 said:


> Need help deciding what tab to buy for my daughter who is 2yrs old (yeah I know a tab for a 2yr old) anyways im looking at the nexus 7 and the galaxy tab 2 7.  I know all the specifics and such just really cant decide please help my wife and I out on deciding.
> 
> sent from a jedi galaxy note2 from far far away

Click to collapse



Nexus 7 is definitely better than the tab 2 7.0, its a no brainer

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## apen83 (Nov 29, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Nexus 7 is definitely better than the tab 2 7.0, its a no brainer
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah I know but this is for a 2yr old. Reason im having such a hard problem deciding is because of the tab2 having the sd slot. Pretty much just gonna use it for videos and such and its alot easier to switch out a sd. But I agree the nexus 7 is a sexy beast ive never owned a tab and my note2 works just great for me. 

sent from a jedi galaxy note2 from far far away


----------



## gagdude (Nov 29, 2012)

apen83 said:


> Yeah I know but this is for a 2yr old. Reason im having such a hard problem deciding is because of the tab2 having the sd slot. Pretty much just gonna use it for videos and such and its alot easier to switch out a sd. But I agree the nexus 7 is a sexy beast ive never owned a tab and my note2 works just great for me.
> 
> sent from a jedi galaxy note2 from far far away

Click to collapse



right, I totally forgot. Lol
If you think swapping out SD cards is more convenient, and if you won't go too much further than watching videos, and it really is just for the kid, then try the Fuhu Nabi 2. I remember it being cheaper on Black Friday, but maybe there are still some cheaper than its regular $200 pricetag.

It probably won't get many updates past its current ICS, and it has microSD expansion as well as a Tegra 3 cpu. So basically specs of the n7 but with sd card.
Problem: no google play store. Amazon app store can be sideloaded though

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## apen83 (Nov 29, 2012)

gagdude said:


> right, I totally forgot. Lol
> If you think swapping out SD cards is more convenient, and if you won't go too much further than watching videos, and it really is just for the kid, then try the Fuhu Nabi 2. I remember it being cheaper on Black Friday, but maybe there are still some cheaper than its regular $200 pricetag.
> 
> It probably won't get many updates past its current ICS, and it has microSD expansion as well as a Tegra 3 cpu. So basically specs of the n7 but with sd card.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks I really appreciate it ill check that out havent seen it before :thumbup:

sent from a jedi galaxy note2 from far far away


----------



## N73A (Nov 29, 2012)

*Buying Guide.....*

Huawei G300 vs Huawei vision vs Ideos X5 pro vs iphone 3gs vs micromax A110 vs xperia mini. I know its a tough ask but  who according to you is best for Gaming, photoshoot, web browsing?


----------



## kbaszak (Nov 29, 2012)

Currently have a Thunderbolt that is getting impossible to use so I'm looking for a new phone. I'm on Verizon and I want to keep unlimited data so I'll be buying a used phone. I'm looking to keep it at or under the $200 mark. Any suggestions?


----------



## mfsr98 (Nov 29, 2012)

kbaszak said:


> Currently have a Thunderbolt that is getting impossible to use so I'm looking for a new phone. I'm on Verizon and I want to keep unlimited data so I'll be buying a used phone. I'm looking to keep it at or under the $200 mark. Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



I have no idea how the prices are where you live (I guess it's the U.S.) but see the Nexus 4. If that is too expensive, see the Galaxy Nexus. IF it's still too expensive, see the Galaxy Ace 2.


----------



## G2xer (Nov 29, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> I have no idea how the prices are where you live (I guess it's the U.S.) but see the Nexus 4. If that is too expensive, see the Galaxy Nexus. IF it's still too expensive, see the Galaxy Ace 2.

Click to collapse



Nexus 4 wont work with Verizon. 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mfsr98 (Nov 29, 2012)

G2xer said:


> Nexus 4 wont work with Verizon.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ah right, sorry  see the Galaxy Nexus then, it's awesome and I'll probably get it in Christmaas


----------



## purpletriangle (Nov 29, 2012)

purpletriangle said:


> The two tablets he asked about were the Gemini JoyTAB 7in Android Tablet and CnM 7 Inch Touchpad which are both going for £99 but was hoping you guys knew something better around £100? (give or take £20!)

Click to collapse



Still waiting for advice on best tablet for £100-£120, not expecting the world just whatever's best for that price. Anyone know?


----------



## mfsr98 (Nov 29, 2012)

purpletriangle said:


> Still waiting for advice on best tablet for £100-£120, not expecting the world just whatever's best for that price. Anyone know?

Click to collapse



sorry, don't know any of those tablets.


----------



## NoctisXIII (Nov 29, 2012)

NoctisXIII said:


> Hi, could anyone advise between the Sony Xperia T and the LG Optimus 4X HD?
> 
> - Thanks

Click to collapse



bump


----------



## mfsr98 (Nov 29, 2012)

NoctisXIII said:


> bump

Click to collapse



You only have those choices?


----------



## NoctisXIII (Nov 29, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> You only have those choices?

Click to collapse



They're the 2 phones that have taken my interest I guess. The S3 or One X don't interest me personally. What would you advise..?


----------



## purpletriangle (Nov 29, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> sorry, don't know any of those tablets.

Click to collapse



Lol okay, so if you had £120 maximum to spend on a tablet, what would you buy? Doesn't have to be those two tablets, i just wanna find best for price. :good:


----------



## wideris (Nov 29, 2012)

*Next phone with cyanogenmod and 3G only*

Hope I'm not interrupting anyone else's search here...

Hi all, I've been reading xda for a while but haven't posted before. I've currently got a Samsung Fascinate with CM7.2 and Glitch 13.1 running and it's worlds better than stock....however, not perfect. 

I'm looking to get a "new" phone in the next few months, but I don't want to buy a current model, as they all come with 4G. For what I use it for, 3G is great, and I'd rather not add $10 to my bill for something I don't want...

So what I'm looking for is the best _3G only_ phone that is working 100 percent with cyanogenmod 7, 8 or 9. My fascinate works 95 percent great, but has a few quirks, and battery life isn't great. So essentially, I'm looking for a super stable phone for CM that also has good battery life.

Any recommendations? I've seen some people recommend the HTC Incredible 2, but not sure how solidly it runs CM7.2. My Fascinate is considered stable too by cyanogenmod, but without the Glitch kernel, the speakerphone was completely unusable and I still have issues with the wifi randomly disconnecting.

Thanks!


----------



## mfsr98 (Nov 29, 2012)

purpletriangle said:


> Lol okay, so if you had £120 maximum to spend on a tablet, what would you buy? Doesn't have to be those two tablets, i just wanna find best for price. :good:

Click to collapse



I don't know how the prices work in your country :/ But are you on england? If so, you can get the Nexus 7 really cheap.

---------- Post added at 12:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:46 AM ----------




NoctisXIII said:


> They're the 2 phones that have taken my interest I guess. The S3 or One X don't interest me personally. What would you advise..?

Click to collapse



Honestly, I don't like both companies, but from what I can see: 4X has quadcore, T has better design, T should get more ROMs since I think they didn't make custom ROMs for it yet (locked bootloader).


----------



## purpletriangle (Nov 30, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> I don't know how the prices work in your country :/ But are you on england? If so, you can get the Nexus 7 really cheap.

Click to collapse



Yup, England. Cheapest i could find the Nexus 7 was £160, other places £180. Sadly this is too much as my friend is only looking to spend £100 so i don't know what to recommend to him, just need to know sooner rather than later as deliveries for Christmas are going to be backed up!


----------



## cognus (Nov 30, 2012)

I think there you can get the lenovo A2107A-H.  that is the model that networks both 3G and WIFI. Still early, but there is a good bit of devel going on for it.
have not seen the 3G model USA-side


purpletriangle said:


> Yup, England. Cheapest i could find the Nexus 7 was £160, other places £180. Sadly this is too much as my friend is only looking to spend £100 so i don't know what to recommend to him, just need to know sooner rather than later as deliveries for Christmas are going to be backed up!

Click to collapse


----------



## H4CK_H0PP3R (Dec 1, 2012)

I am thinking to buy Nexus 4..buts heard there are most problems found so bit confused whether to buy or not ? Can anyone suggest me? my frnds sister coming from US to india within month so have to order before she leaves US..should i wait for newer devices or buy this one ??????? price factor is most imp for me as my budgest is ony $350 thats why i am thinking for nexus 4 only but lots of complaing also so bit confussed..as i am time buyer for longer time.


----------



## Dhiraj (Dec 1, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I wanted to buy a new phone, as my Nexus S is getting rather old, but I'm not sure what to buy.
> 
> I want a powerful phone that runs jellybean smoother and faster than my nexus s, I want at least 1 GB of RAM, camera doesn't matter, screen size should be no smaller than 4 inches and no larger than 5. I like Galaxy Nexus, or Nexus 4, but they both lack an expandable storage. The expandable storage wouldn't matter if they at least had 32 GBs internal. This was my main problem with the nexus s also, and I had to lower the bitrate of most of my music to be able to fit them on 16 GB memory. As a result, I've turned my attention to Sony xperia s, but, it's a Sony, and Sony isn't well-known for good support. Galaxy S II was great, but it's rather old as well, and well, the support for it will end soon. Galaxy S III is good... But it's expensive and I don't like touch wiz. One X is also expensive and I don't want sense. Generally, I don't like manufacturer skins and strongly prefer stock Android. Also another important factor is that I'd rather that the phone get official cyanogenmod support, siii and one x got those but... Well, they don't get updates at the same time with the nexuses. I'm not expecting them to, I'm just saying it's a negative point of not being a nexus.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my Micromax A87 using Tapatalk 2

What is your budget ?


----------



## Felimenta97 (Dec 1, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I wanted to buy a new phone, as my Nexus S is getting rather old, but I'm not sure what to buy.
> 
> I want a powerful phone that runs jellybean smoother and faster than my nexus s, I want at least 1 GB of RAM, camera doesn't matter, screen size should be no smaller than 4 inches and no larger than 5. I like Galaxy Nexus, or Nexus 4, but they both lack an expandable storage. The expandable storage wouldn't matter if they at least had 32 GBs internal. This was my main problem with the nexus s also, and I had to lower the bitrate of most of my music to be able to fit them on 16 GB memory. As a result, I've turned my attention to Sony xperia s, but, it's a Sony, and Sony isn't well-known for good support. Galaxy S II was great, but it's rather old as well, and well, the support for it will end soon. Galaxy S III is good... But it's expensive and I don't like touch wiz. One X is also expensive and I don't want sense. Generally, I don't like manufacturer skins and strongly prefer stock Android. Also another important factor is that I'd rather that the phone get official cyanogenmod support, siii and one x got those but... Well, they don't get updates at the same time with the nexuses. I'm not expecting them to, I'm just saying it's a negative point of not being a nexus.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, but Sony isn't known for offering a good support? They are the most dev friendly OEM of the major ones. (This applies only to Brasil, but you can have an idea: they are the only company I can find info on their site, and answer any question you have. It is almost impossible to have an answer from Samsung).

The JB is indeed late, but it's due a huge change that is happening internally, which will help bringing updates much more faster. Also rumours their skin will be revamped next year, with a look much closer to Vanilla.

About support for custom ROMS: We have an entire team bringing CM10 and Cm9, another team for AOKP ICS and JB, and another, smaller, but still great team bringing Paranoid, P.A.C. And Dark Passion for it. Let's not forget a few great devs working on stock based ROMS. The number of devs isn't exactly huge, but it is great. 

The XDA forums for it are one of the most organized ones, and there aren't many stupid noobs.

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## Felimenta97 (Dec 1, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Honestly, I kinda like Sony skin. It's more minimalistic compared to touchwiz and sense. But I still prefer stock Android. Among the options, Xperia S has the lowest price, the design is very good, the CPU is "good enough" (I wouldn't need a quad core anyway), but, I doubt that Sony will provide extended support.  By extended support I mean jellybean 4.2 and key lime pie. Jellybean 4.2 is possible but key lime pie is most probably a no go. I still strongly prefer Nexus devices but only 16 GB is definitely not enough.

Click to collapse



I'm also not sure about KLP, but who knows? They were, on 2011, the only OEM to update all their phones (except Play, for good reasons) to update all their decides to ICS. No other OEM did that.

Sony skin is good, indeed. Simple, minimalistic and modern (no bright colors all over the UI). About 16 Gb, and to think I only had 2 Gb on my Micro SD that came with my X10 Mini Pro. Now the 32 Gb barely hold what I use. (In fact, it is 26 Gb on SD partition, 2 Gb for data, 1 Gb for system, 250 MB for Cache and rest for other stuff.)

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Paresh Kalinani (Dec 1, 2012)

*HTC One V v/s MicroMax A110 (Repairing v/s New Phone)*

OK, I'm *really* confused now.
Got the _*HTC One V*_ for me and I'm not happy with it. It's laggy, non-responsive, slow, FPS is not good and even the Benchmark is too bad.:crying:
And now, after all this the speaker is gone. Don't know what happened with it, but the sound is *very, very* low. Only if I remove out the back cover at the bottom, I can hear the sound. Remove the back cover and the Signal goes down.:crying: HTC Service says that I'll have to keep my phone for about a week but they're not sure if it'll come even in a month. I just can't keep the phone even for a single day.(Personal problems! )
*NOW*, I'm really impressed with the specifications and price of _*Micromax A110*_ and the *Google Nexus 4*.
I have 2 options now : 
1) To give this phone for repairing in a mobile repairing shop. (not to the HTC Service 'cause I don't think I'll get it back soon. The Service Center is far away from me and they say the phone will first go to Chennai, then it'll get repaired and then some day it'll come back to me.). I'll give it to a nearby mobile repairing shop and pay the charges and void my warranty. Then I'll root it (ya it's still unrooted on Stock ROM and Stock Kernel:cyclops, flash a good Custom ROM and Kernel and enjoy.:victory:
2) OR, I'll sell it if I get around Rs.10,000 from anywhere and buy _*Micromax A110*_ (forget about Nexus 4, my mom's not going to give me a single penny more).

SO, I'd like to get some advice that what should I do? Option 1 or 2?
AND, Who wins if *One V v/s A110*?
AND, What are the *pros and cons* of _*A110*_?


----------



## Dhiraj (Dec 1, 2012)

Paresh Kalinani said:


> OK, I'm *really* confused now.
> Got the _*HTC One V*_ for me and I'm not happy with it. It's laggy, non-responsive, slow, FPS is not good and even the Benchmark is too bad.:crying:
> And now, after all this the speaker is gone. Don't know what happened with it, but the sound is *very, very* low. Only if I remove out the back cover at the bottom, I can hear the sound. Remove the back cover and the Signal goes down.:crying: HTC Service says that I'll have to keep my phone for about a week but they're not sure if it'll come even in a month. I just can't keep the phone even for a single day.(Personal problems! )
> *NOW*, I'm really impressed with the specifications and price of _*Micromax A110*_ and the *Google Nexus 4*.
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't go for micromax . First of all you will not get any support from company ; no future update . 2nd they provide fake info like chipset config for their publicity ; until u root your device and check build.prop ; what you actually have. On the other hand HTC has great support . I have mmx and HTC both.


----------



## ocelot4ark (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey guys - looking for some direction on tablets. I am starting a 2 year rotation for my job that will require me to travel a lot.  I normally just travel with my laptop, but since this is a work thing I'll have to bring THEIR laptop.  So I need something a little more usable for personal entertainment at night in hotels and on airplanes and such...something that's more portable and lighter than my macbook pro, hence tablet search. I don't want to lug 2 laptops through airports in addition to luggage.

I'm interested in any tablet between 7-9".  Price range up to $300 unless I can be convinced something more expensive is ABSOLUTELY perfect. 

On paper, the Nexus 7 immediately grabbed my attention, but I was somewhat turned off by the lack of HDMI output.  I really want HDMI output for connecting to Hotel TV's to watch Netflix.  But if the Nexus 7 doesn't have a worthy opponent, I can always use my Galaxy S3 for HDMI videos. Also, I'd prefer if the tablet had expandable storage via micro SD.  Finally, I'd like to be able to type out blog posts (400-500 words) comfortably using a bluetooth keyboard.  Youtube videos make me think this should be fairly easy to do on any of the newer tablets. Oh, and I'd also need a front facing camera for video chatting back home. 

To be honest, the Kindle Fire HD 8.9" looks perfect (specs), but the damn software looks horrible.  I'd give anything if you could really root/customize it with CM10.  Obviously Nexus 7 wins on software, but are there any other options that have strong developer/ROM support that are more fully featured hardware wise? 

To recap: 7-9" tablet, up to $300, HDMI out preferred, Micro SD slot, good performance with a bluetooth keyboard, front facing camera

Thoughts? Thanks in advance.


----------



## cybervibin (Dec 1, 2012)

Paresh Kalinani said:


> OK, I'm *really* confused now.
> Got the _*HTC One V*_ for me and I'm not happy with it. It's laggy, non-responsive, slow, FPS is not good and even the Benchmark is too bad.:crying:
> And now, after all this the speaker is gone. Don't know what happened with it, but the sound is *very, very* low. Only if I remove out the back cover at the bottom, I can hear the sound. Remove the back cover and the Signal goes down.:crying: HTC Service says that I'll have to keep my phone for about a week but they're not sure if it'll come even in a month. I just can't keep the phone even for a single day.(Personal problems! )
> *NOW*, I'm really impressed with the specifications and price of _*Micromax A110*_ and the *Google Nexus 4*.
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude u disgrace HTC one v 
Man I had ur same problems, once I rooted I had no complains at all now I think I can use it for more than 2 years also 
It's over clocked the best fps ,I can play shadow gun without lags...so and if u decide to repair don't give it to the normal shops cause once the warranty is void ur selling rate reduces
Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## Paresh Kalinani (Dec 1, 2012)

cybervibin said:


> Dude u disgrace HTC one v
> Man I had ur same problems, once I rooted I had no complains at all now I think I can use it for more than 2 years also
> It's over clocked the best fps ,I can play shadow gun without lags...so and if u decide to repair don't give it to the normal shops cause once the warranty is void ur selling rate reduces
> Sent from my One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Could you please tell me One V can be overclocked upto what speed? Highest one? And can I increase RAM using SWAM Partition? Also, which ROM are you using? When I play Shadowgun on my completely Stock HTC One V, I can just play a new game, it doesn't resume the saved games and shuts down.:crying:


----------



## mfsr98 (Dec 1, 2012)

ChummyDays said:


> I'm going to buy a tablet and i'm not sure which one i should get to fit my needs.
> 
> I used my friend's nexus 7 and I like all the development on xda, but it seemed to be a little laggy.  Not sure why because it has tegra 3, but i have a HOXL (snapdragon s4) with CM10 and it has NO lag at all.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 7 ain't slow. Nexus 7 is really fast! Does your friend have an alpha custom ROM or stock ROM? cause that can be the problem (although it's not normal on stock, but flash a ROM and you'll be good  )
I do prefer the Nexus 10 over the 7, because of the badass display


----------



## xmixmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

Sony Xperia S with P.A.C. ROM is awesome!!! no lags!! and price is low


----------



## Scath (Dec 2, 2012)

*T-Mobile Bands and International Phones*

I really love the quad-core phones from china. I have had my ups and downs and have been using them for over 9 years, until I got my MyTouch 4G (what I have now) which has lasted me for 2 years now, but I'm tired of it. DO NOT FLAME for wanting a "china phone," please and thank you.

I am also considering phones that are not overseas like the LG Nexus 4 and the Sony Xperia Ion HSPA+ - However the Nexus 4 I hate the bidding wars on eBay.

*CHINA PHONES*
Phones I know will work on t-mobile

Huawei Honor II - 1.5GHz Quad-core CPU 4.5 Inch Screen 2GB RAM
K-Touch Hornet II V9 - 4.5 Inch Screen 1.4GHz Quad-core Tegra 3
Meizu MX Quad-Core
Huawei Ascend D1 Quad XL
Tianyu K-Touch Treasure V8 Tegra 3,Android 4.1 Jelly Bean 4.5"inch Nvdia Quad Core 1.5G 16G rom 1G ram GPS WIFI 8.0MP
Huawei U9508 Honor Glory II Quad-Core 1.4GHz 4.5 inch IPS Retinal Screen 2G RAM Android 4.0 ICS 8.0MP Gorilla Glass


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 2, 2012)

Paresh Kalinani said:


> OK, I'm *really* confused now.
> Got the _*HTC One V*_ for me and I'm not happy with it. It's laggy, non-responsive, slow, FPS is not good and even the Benchmark is too bad.:crying:
> And now, after all this the speaker is gone. Don't know what happened with it, but the sound is *very, very* low. Only if I remove out the back cover at the bottom, I can hear the sound. Remove the back cover and the Signal goes down.:crying: HTC Service says that I'll have to keep my phone for about a week but they're not sure if it'll come even in a month. I just can't keep the phone even for a single day.(Personal problems! )
> *NOW*, I'm really impressed with the specifications and price of _*Micromax A110*_ and the *Google Nexus 4*.
> ...

Click to collapse



'
my neighbor has a one v from virgin mobile. IT IS NOT LAGGY. HE DIDN'T EVEN ROOT HIS PHONE!

benchmarks don't matter, they are just for bragging rights

If you really hate this phone, then DON'T GET MICROMAX, THEY SUPPORT IS NONEXISTANT AND DEVELOPER SUPPORT WILL BE LITTLE TOO

u should get nexus 4(if it is still in stock) if you really hate your one v


----------



## positiveg (Dec 2, 2012)

Someone asked me to get them a non brand name tablet running the world famous droooiddd lol.
But yeah I'm wondering what to buy for them. Oh yeah and they want to spend around $100, cause they are waiting for the prices on the S3 to come.down out of the galaxy.
So what do you guys suggest?
Thanks
N.B this person is a novice
Thanks
G

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using xda app-developers app
Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## KnockerDolt (Dec 3, 2012)

*Tablet with a Stylus*

Hi all, I'm looking for a tablet with stylus compatibility. Ideally, I don't want it to cost that much either. I do have an iPad 2 which I’m selling and I guess I can get about £250 for that and I can spend maybe another £100 so ideally a tablet that costs about £350. I had a look at the Thinkpad Tablet but it does look underpowered by standards nowadays. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## gagdude (Dec 3, 2012)

KnockerDolt said:


> Hi all, I'm looking for a tablet with stylus compatibility. Ideally, I don't want it to cost that much either. I do have an iPad 2 which I’m selling and I guess I can get about £250 for that and I can spend maybe another £100 so ideally a tablet that costs about £350. I had a look at the Thinkpad Tablet but it does look underpowered by standards nowadays. Anyone have any suggestions?

Click to collapse



Stylus?
Maybe Note 10.1?

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## KnockerDolt (Dec 3, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Stylus?
> Maybe Note 10.1?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Oh wow, I didn't know Samsung released a Note tablet. I'll definitely have a look, Thanks! Is the community stil active for it? I don't really want to get a product to find the community for it dead.


----------



## gagdude (Dec 3, 2012)

KnockerDolt said:


> Oh wow, I didn't know Samsung released a Note tablet. I'll definitely have a look, Thanks! Is the community stil active for it? I don't really want to get a product to find the community for it dead.

Click to collapse



I don't know firsthand, but it looks like there's plenty development going on.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1739 
You can be the judge, though 

EDIT: just took a look at the price and it's a little pricey based on your budget... don't know if your willing to go higher or not.
Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## shazzy1 (Dec 3, 2012)

Pls help am confused.....xperia ray r xperia U?????which one is better

Sent from my SK17i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Felimenta97 (Dec 3, 2012)

shazzy1 said:


> Pls help am confused.....xperia ray r xperia U?????which one is better
> 
> Sent from my SK17i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Xperia U all the way. Better in every single aspect (except for presence of SD card slot).

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## username1234321 (Dec 3, 2012)

Please help me decide between Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 and new windows 8 convertible ( like Samsung ativ smart PC). I prefer Android over windows but the main advantage of Samsung ativ smart PC is that I can use it as a PC as well as a tablet.


----------



## hard91 (Dec 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This thread is a continuation of this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i am looking to buy sony xperia tipo dual will it g8t choice?????
or samsung


----------



## matexone (Dec 3, 2012)

shazzy1 said:


> Pls help am confused.....xperia ray r xperia U?????which one is better
> 
> Sent from my SK17i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I would also choose Xperia U... good screen and nice design with enough power to do everyday job


----------



## don2012 (Dec 3, 2012)

iPhone 5 or galaxy s3


Sent from my Black iPad 4 using Tapatalk HD +


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## gagdude (Dec 3, 2012)

don2012 said:


> iPhone 5 or galaxy s3
> 
> 
> Sent from my Black iPad 4 using Tapatalk HD +

Click to collapse



Nobody on xda will say iPhone..so
Galaxy S3 ftw

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## trackzero (Dec 3, 2012)

username1234321 said:


> Please help me decide between Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 and new windows 8 convertible ( like Samsung ativ smart PC). I prefer Android over windows but the main advantage of Samsung ativ smart PC is that I can use it as a PC as well as a tablet.

Click to collapse



Do you already have a usable PC, Win7 or something?  I haven't seen a compelling reason to upgrade from Win7 to Win8...If you've got a PC that works, I'd stick with an Android tablet and just throw on a decent bluetooth keyboard/mouse combo.  I had one I really liked from Motorola (from a Woot sale), but one of my coworkers borrowed it, so I can't tell you the model number off the top of my head.


----------



## jasamour (Dec 3, 2012)

*Quality Value Tablet*

Hi everyone,

I have been looking to get a tablet to solve the majority of my daily basic tech needs. I also would like the opportunity to game (simple to high gpu games). I don't want to spend more than $150 dollars. Therefore, the question I've had for quite some time is whether to buy a lower recognized brand tablet (iView, Kokaso, Aluratek, Coby, etc) that has a good cpu (NVIDIA Tegra 2 or 3,  ARM Cortex-A8 and above, etc.) or purchase a well-known brand tablet (ASUS, Acer, Samsung, etc) that has similar specifications?

Proffering a cheaper tablet...

*PROS*
1) Cost effective
2) Some models have better specs than similar well-known brand models
3) Fully customizable, but some have very limited dev support or none at all

*CONS*
1) Less customer service and development support for device (roms, recoveries, etc)
2) Build Quality? (touchscreen sensitivity, screen quality and resolution, gpu, hdd, memory, etc)
3) Durability?

I'm looking for something that will have the least amount of CONS. What do you think? What lower recognized brand tablets would you recommend?
If you know of an amazing brand/model i should look into, please mention.
Thanks.


----------



## b1n4ry (Dec 3, 2012)

i'm looking to get my first tablet and i'm trying to do the right thing (staying away from ipad) the main use of this tablet will be most likely my use touch osc for dj'n for my 4y/o daughter.... games movies web and books lol

so far ive been eyeing up

asus transformer prime 300/700
Google nexus 7 32g (feels quite small and lack of SD) 
Samsung galaxy tab 2
Samsung galaxy note2


im looking for something with a crisp display great battery life and enough space not to smash my face into a wall when ever i try to do anything lol and hopefully last a good 1-3 years id like to lean toward 10" but in the end im open minded


----------



## jasamour (Dec 3, 2012)

*Quality Value Tablet (cont...)*

Thanks for the post. I have been doing some research for some time and this is what is holding me back from the same ones you have been eyeballing:



b1n4ry said:


> asus transformer prime 300/700

Click to collapse



Asus Transformer Prime 300
This would be one of my favorite purchases, however, there has been a considerable amount of people reporting a possible QA/QC errors and their customer service has been subpar.
- some have reported problems maintain wi-fi
- many have reported problems with their screen cracking and/or the touchscreen not working within two months (with 70 of 500 people in a....n, it looks like this is not an isolated event)

Asus Transformer Prime 700
More expensive than the 300 for only a handful of add-ons (better screen though). Also with this one, there have been some issues (36 of 181 in a....n) with the screen going out, light leak issues, random reboots (from a stock, really?) and performance bugs.



b1n4ry said:


> Google nexus 7 32g (feels quite small and lack of SD)

Click to collapse



I agree. At the very least be able to add a SD is a very nice option.



b1n4ry said:


> Samsung galaxy tab 2 and Samsung galaxy note2

Click to collapse



I tested out the Galaxy note and the addition of the pen was very interesting. The full features of the pen were only really useful on their own software/app, but otherwise, a nice performing tablet.

I've tried the Acer Iconia and it was a nice, responsive, and well performing tablet.


----------



## deep6232 (Dec 4, 2012)

*i agree*



KidCarter93 said:


> I hope it does aswell. These forums definitely have too many of those threads being created
> 
> I think I'd choose the S3 aswell to be honest. Even though the One X is a powerful phone, the S3 can quite easily out perform it, as it can with most phones.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 i agree with you :laugh:


----------



## ASMAteMe (Dec 4, 2012)

Okay well before I go any further, I will let you guys know I highly enjoy gaming! I will mainly be using my device in my free time to probably games like Criticial Strike etc.. I occasionally play Words with Friends etc but due to the fact I have a 64GB iPad jailbroken device I feel as if my iDevice crave is fixed for the time being..

I have always been an avid Android fan since the original Droid was released from Motorolla with Verizon. I owned one, rooted it, did all the stuff that I thought made it more personal etc.. I just enjoyed it..

2 years later, I finally have had enough with Verizon and made the move to Sprint.. I purchased the Evo 4G a few days after its initial release and loved it. Again, it was rooted and had Fresh Rom installed along with being OCd..

Sadly not long after newer devices emerged.. T Mobile had the first Tegra dual core device, which made me feel as if my initial $300 investment was thrown out the window..

Ive finally decided I will go back to Sprint.. My girlfriend has AT&T and personally owns the new Tegra 3 Quad Core One X device.. I like it however when playing FPS games like Criticial Strike I notice the screen isnt as easy to navigate when aiming etc as opposed to say my iPad 2 in terms of smoothness.. It seems as if it lacks the ability to glide your fingers across the screen for smooth aiming etc..

I have noticed there are absolutely NO Tegra 3 Quad Core devices right now for Sprint.. This has me worried because I intend on getting something that will be fairly adequate for atleast the next year, hopefully 2, until I decide to upgrade..

Could anyone please help me with this?! I have heard that Qualcomms 28nm vs NVidias 40nm on there Tegra 3 is better.. I cant not say.. I have honestly not installed any Tegra 3 games on her One X and after the disapointment with the touch screen while attempting to play Criticial Strike made me give up rather fast..

Any phone junkies who would be able to assist me I would greatly appreciate it! I honestly would prefer to stick with Android due to the fact I have an iPad 2 but I will definantly be open to any opinions regarding performance etc as well! I also want to note I like tethering and with Sprints truly unlimited data makes it more suitable for my needs!

Thanks,

ASM


----------



## Gysper (Dec 4, 2012)

*mesnred his*



don2012 said:


> iPhone 5 or galaxy s3
> 
> 
> Sent from my Black iPad 4 using Tapatalk HD +

Click to collapse



I have to say neither, always grab the latest out there (Note II).

But taking into serious considerations, both phones are gr8. I tried the iPhone 5 for the first time and it felt really gr8 to hold, very fast and light. Unfortunately, my personal feelings are the iOS operating is getting plain old, feels unchanged and less redefined and while it has some apps that are much better than android, it feels a lot of the same apple products from the past years.

The S3 that my brother has, tried it and liked it alot, screen is enormous and looks very crisp. Can almost say its just as fast as the iPhone. I believe once my bro gets JB, it could beat the iPhone 5 in speed and power. It's also nice to hold in the hand despite its large size.

I'd say either phone is fine, but I prefer the S3 because u can customize it better w/ widgets and ROMS, and it has a bigger screen w/ removable battery. the iPhone 5 refresh isn't as big as I would have thought, but its more simple if you used 1 before.


----------



## otosayam (Dec 4, 2012)

well my next device should be Galaxy Note 2, big job big device :laugh:


----------



## snehil93 (Dec 4, 2012)

The xiaomi MI 2. Its an awesome phone!


----------



## coolestboyz (Dec 4, 2012)

Micromax A110 @ Rs.9990


----------



## Andulias (Dec 4, 2012)

I have a little question for you guys. I have the option of choosing between a Samsung Ace 2 and a HTC Desire X or a phone with a similar price tag (as of now the Xperia P seems to be MIA where I live). Considering I will be mostly using my phone for reading news, writing and reading emails, music, a bit of browsing and the occasional game, which one would suit me more? AFAIK the Desire X has the better screen, faster processor, bigger battery while staying thinner. Meanwhile, the Ace 2 has a betetr Camera, faster internet speed (does it really matter that much?) and... yeah, that's it. Right now I'm closer to getting the Desire X, am I on the right track?


----------



## Priyam884 (Dec 4, 2012)

I own a ace2 it is gr8 phone.
Doesnot dissapoint!!

Sent from my GT-S6802 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Andulias (Dec 4, 2012)

Priyam884 said:


> I own a ace2 it is gr8 phone.
> Doesnot dissapoint!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6802 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I know it's a good phone, question is, is it better?


----------



## tiredofit (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi All, I'm riding my bicycle around the world and looking for some help from the XDA Pros.

I recently moved from an Iphone 4 to an HTC One X - I use the phone while I ride to listen to music all day long, brief internet usage either through EDge of 3g and Wifi if at all possible - not so much in Africa. While I'm not entirely happy with the Apple eco system I quite enjoy the Android - I'm having an issue though with feeling I made the wrong decision with the HTC One X. The battery isn't up t par and seems to drain quite regularly - nt good when on the road. I've combatted the power issue by being able to charge my electronics components while riding, but find the unit to have too much of a battery capacity forcing me to pedal harder and longer to get a charge, and drainin my external batteries to charge other components like speakers.

So - saying I want to stay with Android, what would be a good phone that you would recommend that has can run decent applications (GPS, basic text apps, the odd game, nothing major) and listen to music that a) charges quickly b) doesn't have a major battery drain like the One X?

Sort of an open ended question, but interested to hear your ideas.


----------



## username1234321 (Dec 4, 2012)

trackzero said:


> Do you already have a usable PC, Win7 or something?  I haven't seen a compelling reason to upgrade from Win7 to Win8...If you've got a PC that works, I'd stick with an Android tablet and just throw on a decent bluetooth keyboard/mouse combo.  I had one I really liked from Motorola (from a Woot sale), but one of my coworkers borrowed it, so I can't tell you the model number off the top of my head.

Click to collapse



Yes I have a laptop running windows 7 but it's not just mine sometimes my family members also use it.


----------



## cognus (Dec 4, 2012)

you have a tough situation.  there are big threads around the web with people trying to figure this out but maybe with the other "need" criteria that they want it to  be current... that is, a performer using some of the later tech.
I don't think you are going to get a combo wifi/3/4G device in this price range - at least not one you would want to keep.

can you get Lenovo A2107a-f or -h where you are?  there are some pluses:
- here [states] its on your budget
- good, not great, specs
- there is fresh devel going on here and elsewhere for it.  
- its still fairly new so we're just beginning to uncork it to see what it can do
- has sd card support
- good wifi. to me it is better than Nexus 7 - maybe better than Galaxy II or ipad Mini [both of which are not bad, but can dislike some wifi aps]
- screen is not high end, but bright, clear, easy on the eyes
- not 720p.  Very hard to find one in your budget that can do 720p in 7/8" form factor

What size are you open to?
Must you have Cell support?
Must you game?

among the Chinese lower cost units, in 7/8 form, Teclast P85 or Yuandao Window N70 - but check the specs on the latter as there are several variants that go by the name.  you want the RK3066-based - if normal TN display its a little under your max $; IPS is a little over.

If you just want dirt cheap but works and has a little bit of seller-support, lookup brainydeal.com [or via newegg or amazon] and pickup a AGPTek cortex A9 7" 1GB/4GB [or 1GB/8GB] jelly bean unit.  the maker is little-known, not much devel, but I checked one out and its a solid if pedestrian machine.  easily within budget - even the 512mb model is pretty good.


jasamour said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been looking to get a tablet to solve the majority of my daily basic tech needs. I also would like the opportunity to game (simple to high gpu games). I don't want to spend more than $150 dollars. Therefore, the question I've had for quite some time is whether to buy a lower recognized brand tablet (iView, Kokaso, Aluratek, Coby, etc) that has a good cpu (NVIDIA Tegra 2 or 3,  ARM Cortex-A8 and above, etc.) or purchase a well-known brand tablet (ASUS, Acer, Samsung, etc) that has similar specifications?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## shazzy1 (Dec 4, 2012)

Well in your case u may go for the nexus 4 r the xperia ray....xperia u doesn't have such a good battery

Sent from my SK17i using xda app-developers app


----------



## cognus (Dec 4, 2012)

can you get LG Optimus L9 there?



tiredofit said:


> Hi All, I'm riding my bicycle around the world and looking for some help from the XDA Pros.
> 
> I recently moved from an Iphone 4 to an HTC One X - I use the phone while I ride to listen to music all day long, brief internet usage either through EDge of 3g and Wifi if at all possible - not so much in Africa. While I'm not entirely happy with the Apple eco system I quite enjoy the Android - I'm having an issue though with feeling I made the wrong decision with the HTC One X. The battery isn't up t par and seems to drain quite regularly - nt good when on the road. I've combatted the power issue by being able to charge my electronics components while riding, but find the unit to have too much of a battery capacity forcing me to pedal harder and longer to get a charge, and drainin my external batteries to charge other components like speakers.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## jamajenx (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey, trading in my current iphone 3g (hopelessly outdated) at the weekend, my local cex has three phones I'm prepared to get, namely the nokia lumia 710, htc mozart and htc desire s. I'm reluctant to get the nokia due to the cutting down to micro sim, but if you think it's worth taking the risk then I will consider it. Don't suggest any other phones please as these are the only 3 that I am able to get hold of at the store.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## $tefanDroid (Dec 4, 2012)

I would take the Lumina. My girlfriend has one and its pretty good.

√ HTC Evo 3D GSM
√ Android JB 4.1.2
√ Disarmed Toaster
√ 4EXT Recovery Touch
√ Anthrax Kernel 3.7.0 @ 1.6ghz


----------



## maxima2k53 (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm thinking about getting a tablet for christmas, I've set my sights on the nexus 10 but just waiting for the money to come in. At first i was hoping for the laptop/tablet and maybe sell of my laptop that I have because I mainly use my galaxy s3. What do you guys think?


----------



## emompong (Dec 5, 2012)

Help...

Galaxy nexus or xperia acro s or htc one s??

Need ur experience with these devices.. ill appreciate it. Thanks!!

 Or any device u can suggest budget 400-450 US $ converted.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## freitach (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi there,

I want to buy a new smartphone (my first one yeah ), but I can't really decide which one exactly as almost every phone has some drawbacks.
Maybe I should first mention what I want to use the phone for:
- Internet
- Chat (like whatsapp)
- some games
- gps
- 4" to 4,3"
- take some snapshots
- not charing the phone every 6 hours
- Jelly Bean (or a certain update within the next 3 months)
Currently my favorites are the Samsung Galaxy S Advance and the Galaxy SIII mini. I can get the S Advance with NFC for about 260€, the SIII mini for 300€. But the S Advance has only 768 MB RAM so I'm not sure whether this is enough for a longer time. The SIII mini has no NFC and lacks things like the notification LED and Auto-Brightness. And both have a pretty old GPU. 
So I also looked for other manufactures, but in my price range (up to 300€) there aren't so many "new" phones ( I don't really want to buy a year old phone, when I see how fast they develope), or they have bigger drawbacks (no amoled, build-in battery etc.).

So can I get happy with one of those two phones? Which one would you prefer? Or are there any alternatives?

Thank you in advance and sorry for my bad english


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 5, 2012)

freitach said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I want to buy a new smartphone (my first one yeah ), but I can't really decide which one exactly as almost every phone has some drawbacks.
> Maybe I should first mention what I want to use the phone for:
> ...

Click to collapse



S3 Mini among the two.
Though i'd suggest Nexus 4.


----------



## mandingo1966 (Dec 5, 2012)

*Nexus 4*



gagdude said:


> Nexus 4. The on screen buttons reduce the 4.7 inch screen to about 4.5 inches
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



J agree 100%


----------



## username1234321 (Dec 5, 2012)

username1234321 said:


> Please help me decide between Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 and new windows 8 convertible ( like Samsung ativ smart PC). I prefer Android over windows but the main advantage of Samsung ativ smart PC is that I can use it as a PC as well as a tablet.

Click to collapse



Any suggestions???


----------



## freitach (Dec 5, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> S3 Mini among the two.
> Though i'd suggest Nexus 4.

Click to collapse




Ok, problem with the Nexus 4 is, it will be shipped in January (if not even later), and as my old phone is broken, i would need a new one in a short time.
What's about the Galaxy Nexus? It has still better hardware than most of the new smartphones in this price range...

But, are there no other 4 - 4,3" phones that are better than the Galaxy S Advance/S3 mini for a similar price? Or do i have to take a bigger size to have better hardware?


----------



## mfsr98 (Dec 5, 2012)

emompong said:


> Help...
> 
> Galaxy nexus or xperia acro s or htc one s??
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



one S or Nexus 4, God that phone is cheap


----------



## Andulias (Dec 5, 2012)

Andulias said:


> I have a little question for you guys. I have the option of choosing between a Samsung Ace 2 and a HTC Desire X or a phone with a similar price tag (as of now the Xperia P seems to be MIA where I live). Considering I will be mostly using my phone for reading news, writing and reading emails, music, a bit of browsing and the occasional game, which one would suit me more? AFAIK the Desire X has the better screen, faster processor, bigger battery while staying thinner. Meanwhile, the Ace 2 has a betetr Camera, faster internet speed (does it really matter that much?) and... yeah, that's it. Right now I'm closer to getting the Desire X, am I on the right track?

Click to collapse



Doesn't anyone have some advice for me? :/


----------



## mfsr98 (Dec 5, 2012)

Andulias said:


> Doesn't anyone have some advice for me? :/

Click to collapse



From those 2, of COURSE the ace 2. It's dual core and 800Mhz.


----------



## Felimenta97 (Dec 5, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> From those 2, of COURSE the ace 2. It's dual core and 800Mhz.

Click to collapse



The desire X is also dual core, but 1 Ghz.





Andulias said:


> Doesn't anyone have some advice for me? :/

Click to collapse



I'd go with Desire X. Samsung would be my last choice.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## mfsr98 (Dec 5, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> The desire X is also dual core, but 1 Ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh sorry, confusing with the desire C...


----------



## jji7skyline (Dec 5, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> The desire X is also dual core, but 1 Ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd agree. The Samsung ace isn't as desirable as the desire X. The Desire's screen also is clearly better than the samsung.


----------



## TheBrickLord (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi everyone!
I need help to finally update from my Motorola Milestone. He served me quite good as I took for an amazing price (used), but I hate the camera quality, especially in low light conditions, the battery life, the responsiveness and some issues with home redraw, hot temperatures with HSPA. 
Instead I love the fact it's compact and has a very nice screen. 

In my life I move sometimes for other countries, and I partecipate in congresses in which you can't easily look for a plug to recharge, so either I bring with me a spare battery or I bring a torch/charger that I already have, but if I go with just my jacket and trousers I don't feel comfortable to bring it. 
I love the Galaxy S2, for dimensions and performances, but I was looking for something a bit more futureproof. I was interested then in Xiaomi M2, Meizu MX, Xperia V, Huawei Honor 2, Motorola Razr M and Razr Maxx HD, or Google Nexus (Samsung) All of them has some faults, Xiaomi is very rare to find, has no sd but comes with 3100 mah battery and only lacks nfc. Meizu is very rare as well and battery life is a primary concern considering previous models, but the last model is very compact and with 16:10 aspect ratio, which is simply adore. Xperia V is bigger than everything else expect Razr Maxx HD and battery life is very poor, and comes with slash proof screen and good performances, easy to find with an Italian carrier. Last to come Motorola Razr M, distributed with Intel core in Europe so not compatible with some apps and generally lacking in performance respect Qualcomm (but gains in battery life); Razr Maxx HD is wonderful, big, best battery life, all goodness but it is still not available in Europe and in general, here Motorola will run away, so we're all very concerned about warranty and replacement times.

What should I do? Buy a GS2 with spare battery? Dare for a chinese not human resources and environmental respectful company? Accept a non state of art phone from Sony or risk to have problems with Motorola?


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 6, 2012)

freitach said:


> Ok, problem with the Nexus 4 is, it will be shipped in January (if not even later), and as my old phone is broken, i would need a new one in a short time.
> What's about the Galaxy Nexus? It has still better hardware than most of the new smartphones in this price range...
> 
> But, are there no other 4 - 4,3" phones that are better than the Galaxy S Advance/S3 mini for a similar price? Or do i have to take a bigger size to have better hardware?

Click to collapse



Lol if you have the G Nexus available in your country, there is no need to look anywhere.. Just go for it! :good:


----------



## Andulias (Dec 6, 2012)

jji7skyline said:


> I'd agree. The Samsung ace isn't as desirable as the desire X. The Desire's screen also is clearly better than the samsung.

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for the advice to both of you. Went with it, pretty glad so far. I managed to only get my hands on the Ace 2 beforehand and the Desire X definitely looks, feels and acts a lot better


----------



## AllisonDeletedCache (Dec 6, 2012)

*Decisions...*

I'm a noob and could use some advice from all you experts out here. I'm looking at getting another phone & of course want it set up the way I want it set up - not how some cell provider decides.

Current phone:
HTC Wildfire S
Rooted
Unlocked (displays locked)
RUU Marvel HTC Europe 1.33.401.2 Radio 47.10.35.3029H 7.46.35... etc...
CM7
CWM 5.0.2.8

My primary concern is unlocking the bootloader. The less of a headache the better.

Secondary concern: Can I use all the above same Roms, recoveries, one click root, etc...?

Phones I'm considering:
HTC One S
HTC Desire C
Samsung Galaxy 551
Samsung Galaxy Gio
Samsung Galaxy Ace II x
Samsung Galaxy S II 4G
Galaxy Nexus

Virgin Mobile has a deal on, so I'd like to take advantage of it. Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## mfsr98 (Dec 6, 2012)

AllisonDeletedCache said:


> I'm a noob and could use some advice from all you experts out here. I'm looking at getting another phone & of course want it set up the way I want it set up - not how some cell provider decides.
> 
> Current phone:
> HTC Wildfire S
> ...

Click to collapse



You didn't say what you want, but from those the One S is better. The Nexus is easier to hack, though.


----------



## Poecifer (Dec 6, 2012)

Looking for the absolute cheapest 7 inch tablet on the market, as long as it's capacitive and 1gHz processor it's fine. Any help?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## DROIDRAZ (Dec 7, 2012)

Poecifer said:


> Looking for the absolute cheapest 7 inch tablet on the market, as long as it's capacitive and 1gHz processor it's fine. Any help?

Click to collapse



Nook Color is 7 inches. Don't know about processor though

Enviado desde mi XT912


----------



## Jamalleelee (Dec 7, 2012)

Poecifer said:


> Looking for the absolute cheapest 7 inch tablet on the market, as long as it's capacitive and 1gHz processor it's fine. Any help?

Click to collapse



I would go for the Nexus. Pure Google is the best in my opinion mainly because you get all the updates first.


----------



## gagdude (Dec 7, 2012)

DROIDRAZ said:


> Nook Color is 7 inches. Don't know about processor though
> 
> Enviado desde mi XT912

Click to collapse



The original Nook Color has an 800MHz CPU with 512mb RAM

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## Poecifer (Dec 7, 2012)

Jamalleelee said:


> I would go for the Nexus. Pure Google is the best in my opinion mainly because you get all the updates first.

Click to collapse



Honestly, I just hate Android. It's for a friend who just wants to play Angry Birds so I want something really cheap. I don't care about a quality device, I just want something that will work.


----------



## Jamalleelee (Dec 7, 2012)

Poecifer said:


> Honestly, I just hate Android. It's for a friend who just wants to play Angry Birds so I want something really cheap. I don't care about a quality device, I just want something that will work.

Click to collapse



Got ya. Well if the software isn't important then I agree with the nook. My experience with them have been really good, and they are reliable and perfect for just "paying around". You should check out craigslist too, you may find a good deal on one...


----------



## Poecifer (Dec 7, 2012)

Jamalleelee said:


> Got ya. Well if the software isn't important then I agree with the nook. My experience with them have been really good, and they are reliable and perfect for just "paying around". You should check out craigslist too, you may find a good deal on one...

Click to collapse



I'm talking about bottom of the barrel generic don't care if it's Hong Kong junk tablet. Nothing name brand, cheap is the word.


----------



## gagdude (Dec 7, 2012)

Poecifer said:


> I'm talking about bottom of the barrel generic don't care if it's Hong Kong junk tablet. Nothing name brand, cheap is the word.

Click to collapse



http://www.eglobalelectronics.com/f...x-7-inch-google-android-2-2-tablet-pc-g1.html
****tiest thing I found  

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## DROIDRAZ (Dec 7, 2012)

gagdude said:


> The original Nook Color has an 800MHz CPU with 512mb RAM
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



It has ICS 

Enviado desde mi XT912


----------



## Tdonem (Dec 7, 2012)

*Androids is good, try it first*



Poecifer said:


> Honestly, I just hate Android. It's for a friend who just wants to play Angry Birds so I want something really cheap. I don't care about a quality device, I just want something that will work.

Click to collapse



Androids is good, try it first, I just wanna tell u that thing. And the items with U think it cheap is not cheap if it is not good... Nice day!


----------



## username1234321 (Dec 7, 2012)

username1234321 said:


> Please help me decide between Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 and new windows 8 convertible ( like Samsung ativ smart PC). I prefer Android over windows but the main advantage of Samsung ativ smart PC is that I can use it as a PC as well as a tablet.

Click to collapse



 I am still confused


----------



## Poecifer (Dec 7, 2012)

Tdonem said:


> Androids is good, try it first, I just wanna tell u that thing. And the items with U think it cheap is not cheap if it is not good... Nice day!

Click to collapse



I used android from the g1 to the galaxy note 2 so quite a few years. After using windows phone 8 though, there's no real appeal to android for me anymore.


----------



## mfsr98 (Dec 7, 2012)

Galaxy Nexus or any other phone that you recommend me on that price? I need a badass screen (big, good quality), good processor, 1G of RAM and good support on XDA. I have something like 350€ and live in Portugal. BTW, they don't sell the Nexus 4 here yet, so it's not a choice.


----------



## cognus (Dec 7, 2012)

Poecifer said:


> I used android from the g1 to the galaxy note 2 so quite a few years. After using windows phone 8 though, there's no real appeal to android for me anymore.

Click to collapse



full disclosure: I make money from the windows patch, so I have a lot of time in the saddle.  
but, I wish Microsoft had not goofed so totally with windows phone, RT, 8 tablet, etc.  I used a Mango phone for awhile and I was surprised at how solid, tight, fast it was.  very useful device.  unfortunately they have done everything else horribly wrong and now in a life/death situation in the phablet world.   bad delivery, bad developer confusion, bad product management, bad partner management, and the timing is just horrible.  they had a chance if they had gotten 8phone into the broad market at a good price back in October with no issues.   If they were that clumsy when the market components were much simpler [last year], they will be worse with the pace of electronic innovation at such a deluge as we now have.
they now get to preside as the undertaker of a dying pc market .... how fun is that


----------



## hassibiyoussef (Dec 7, 2012)

*thank you*

that was very helpful


----------



## Poecifer (Dec 7, 2012)

cognus said:


> full disclosure: I make money from the windows patch, so I have a lot of time in the saddle.
> but, I wish Microsoft had not goofed so totally with windows phone, RT, 8 tablet, etc.  I used a Mango phone for awhile and I was surprised at how solid, tight, fast it was.  very useful device.  unfortunately they have done everything else horribly wrong and now in a life/death situation in the phablet world.   bad delivery, bad developer confusion, bad product management, bad partner management, and the timing is just horrible.  they had a chance if they had gotten 8phone into the broad market at a good price back in October with no issues.   If they were that clumsy when the market components were much simpler [last year], they will be worse with the pace of electronic innovation at such a deluge as we now have.
> they now get to preside as the undertaker of a dying pc market .... how fun is that

Click to collapse



Eh, we all have our own opinions. Their execution of the Surface is admittedly poor as it isn't really marketed everywhere (I have only seen one in person and it was at the verizon store... Ew) Windows Phone 8 though has been excellently executed though it should have been released simultaneously with Windows 8. As it stands though, it's on the most competitive and generally innovative hardware on the market, it's smoother than the competition, it's a real contender in quality which is something Android didn't have until it's most recent iteration. Sure, timing-wise they could have been better and they could deal with partners better but they released the best product for the price and for that, kudos to them.


----------



## vixt300 (Dec 7, 2012)

*which phone?*

i'm going to get a new phone soon, I live in canada, and i was looking at the optimus g and the s3 and maybe the htc one x+
i'm worried that the g has a locked bootloader, although i don't know how to flash stuff. I have rooted phones quite easily, but idk how to flash roms.
i might also install a kernal, but the problem is the s3 has 15fps on benchmarks, and the g gets 29fps on benchmarks.
they are all on sale at telus, and i have to use this phone for 3+ years.
suggestion?


----------



## stevysg (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey guys,

i am looking for a low budget smartphone for my dad (65yr), needed for calls/sms/email maybe some surfing.

I dont want to spend more than a 100 euro for it. 

Can u guys recommend any mobile, maybe one with a nice custom rom i can install. What do you think of the samsung wave models, they are relatively cheap.

Thnx in advance!


----------



## mfsr98 (Dec 8, 2012)

stevysg said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> i am looking for a low budget smartphone for my dad (65yr), needed for calls/sms/email maybe some surfing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Galaxy Mini.

---------- Post added at 07:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 PM ----------




mfsr98 said:


> Galaxy Nexus or any other phone that you recommend me on that price? I need a badass screen (big, good quality), good processor, 1G of RAM at least and good support on XDA. I have something like 350€ and live in Portugal. BTW, they don't sell the Nexus 4 here yet, so it's not a choice.

Click to collapse



Still need advice!


----------



## latestnewsheadline (Dec 8, 2012)

*windows phone to buy*

I want to buy a top windows phone.
Can you give me a suggestion?
Should I buy a Nokia or else?
Thanks.


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 8, 2012)

latestnewsheadline said:


> I want to buy a top windows phone.
> Can you give me a suggestion?
> Should I buy a Nokia or else?
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Well HTC 8x is the top Windows phone.. so if budget is not an issue, that's your model.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Felimenta97 (Dec 8, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Well HTC 8x is the top Windows phone.. so if budget is not an issue, that's your model.

Click to collapse



I'd say the Lumia 920 in everything, except weight, is better than HTC 8X, IMO.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Poecifer (Dec 9, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Well HTC 8x is the top Windows phone.. so if budget is not an issue, that's your model.

Click to collapse



Kidding, right? The 8X isn't even close to the top. It's more expensive with worse specs and a much lower seller than the Lumia 920. I understand being an HTC fanboy, I was once upon a time. However, don't outright lie.


----------



## raidenfreeman (Dec 9, 2012)

Hello people!

I want to buy a new android phone, which I intend to keep for 2-3 years.
I am mainly between Xperia S and One S.

The thing is, I hate that these devices only give you 2GB app space. How the heck are you supposed to install something like Copilot that needs 3Gigs?

Anyway, I want something with as good of a camera as possible, and not as expensive as the GS3. The processor doesn't matter almost at all, since it won't be running any emulators or whatever, and some transition lag can be tolerated. I don't need LTE/4G either.

Also I'm very concerned about storage. I own a GS3 (the other phone is not for me) and without anything else (images/music/etc) I use up 3Gigs for apps, so only 2 doesn't sound too good. If I root it, can I move anything to ext storage? Also I'm pretty scared of rooting them, especially since I can't install the ROM on an SD card...

PS: I'd also like it if the battery was removable, since the 1700mA batteries they have are laughable (although I'm very happy with GS3's battery life), plus I want to be able to easily change the battery after a year or two, cause its life will be half a day by then...


----------



## Felimenta97 (Dec 9, 2012)

raidenfreeman said:


> Hello people!
> 
> I want to buy a new android phone, which I intend to keep for 2-3 years.
> I am mainly between Xperia S and One S.
> ...

Click to collapse



Those 2 Gb for apps are for the apk themselves, not the game data. Those 3 Gbs go to the SD CARD partition.

Now, comparing the two phones:

Screen: Xperia S. Higher resolution, IMO, a better screen technology, and higher PPI)

Internal memory: Xperia S (32 vs 16)

RAM: tie

Bluetooth: One S (4.0 vs 2.1)

Camera: Xperia S

Processor: One S (Snapdragon S4 vs Snapdragon S3)

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 9, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> I'd say the Lumia 920 in everything, except weight, is better than HTC 8X, IMO.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Poecifer said:


> Kidding, right? The 8X isn't even close to the top. It's more expensive with worse specs and a much lower seller than the Lumia 920. I understand being an HTC fanboy, I was once upon a time. However, don't outright lie.

Click to collapse



well i had just heard and read around that HTC 8x is "THE" next Windows flagship device! So i recommended that.
Personally, i hate HTC, specially the sense UI!


----------



## Poecifer (Dec 9, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> well i had just heard and read around that HTC 8x is "THE" next Windows flagship device! So i recommended that.
> Personally, i hate HTC, specially the sense UI!

Click to collapse



Without a question not the case. The 8x is loaded with flaws and while nice, falls short on the 8x in every sense.


----------



## Aqower (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm not sure what to buy, I wan't to use max ~$700

I can get a padfone 3-in-1 for $682.55100...

Or should I just go for a Nexus 4?

I like the idea with the tablet and netbook with the padphone, not sure if it's very good performance-wise though. 

Suggestions?


----------



## Ganbara_Knight (Dec 9, 2012)

When the multitask feature comes out for the galaxy-s3 (rooted), everyone that gave up the gs3 for the note 2 will be mad, lol.

---------- Post added at 05:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:34 PM ----------




Aqower said:


> I'm not sure what to buy, I wan't to use max ~$700
> 
> I can get a padfone 3-in-1 for $682.55100...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think the Nexus 4 will do you just fine. It's cheap and will be just as great, or even better than the others.


----------



## blaik2k4 (Dec 9, 2012)

*whats better then lg thrill 3d phone*

for a 3d phone?


----------



## Aqower (Dec 9, 2012)

Ganbara_Knight said:


> When the multitask feature comes out for the galaxy-s3 (rooted), everyone that gave up the gs3 for the note 2 will be mad, lol.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:34 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well the Nexus 4 have the same price as the padfone 3-in-1(as the one I found on secondhand market, good as new) here in Sweden.


----------



## Jamalleelee (Dec 9, 2012)

Well if it's cheap you want. Hhgreg has cheap "android tablets" for about $40. I don't know what brand they are but they can play angry birds. I don't know if you have a store called " big lots" but they also have the same type of deal. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## ekiMheT (Dec 9, 2012)

Looking for a cheapish phone for doing all the normal stuff like email, smsing, phoning people and possible play a few games. .would also like it to be able to have a cool theme (Never had an android not sure if all can do it.)


----------



## Felimenta97 (Dec 9, 2012)

ekiMheT said:


> Looking for a cheapish phone for doing all the normal stuff like email, smsing, phoning people and possible play a few games. .would also like it to be able to have a cool theme (Never had an android not sure if all can do it.)

Click to collapse



Any preference for good design or good camera, or that doesn't matter. The Ace 2 and the Xperia U (the latter being my personal preference) would be good.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## ekiMheT (Dec 10, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Any preference for good design or good camera, or that doesn't matter. The Ace 2 and the Xperia U (the latter being my personal preference) would be good.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks I'll probably go with the Xperia U


----------



## bdpyo (Dec 10, 2012)

My contract on at&t is up on xmas day. Been with these asshats since 2004, owned several devices with android and ios OS.

Is the galaxy s3 my only hope rigght now? I have owned the s3 for a breif time but just not sure if it will do the trick for the next 2 years...

I know I can save hundreds by switching to prepaid and buying a nexus 4 but, im not sure ill be happy with lg's latest "build" and also its easier for my brother and I to stay with at&t at the moment..

I dont really require the need for lte whereas all I do on my phone is take pics, creep facebook and instagram amd text alot...

Not sure what to do... 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app


----------



## skygio99 (Dec 10, 2012)

ekiMheT said:


> Looking for a cheapish phone for doing all the normal stuff like email, smsing, phoning people and possible play a few games. .would also like it to be able to have a cool theme (Never had an android not sure if all can do it.)

Click to collapse



Xperia U can be a good choice, work fine and has an excellent support


----------



## alex-p690 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hello everybody!
 I can buy an Xperia PLAY of a friend of mine for about 200$. I don't know if it worth it. I can see it can play really good games like NOVA 3, Modern Combat 3, NFS MW2 whithout any lag, but will it perform the same in about 1-2 years. Its processor is only 1Ghz and only 512 RAM. I'm thinking that i can root it and overclock it at 1,4Ghz like Xperia Arc S wich has the same chipset.

Please help me with oppinions.


Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xmixmaster (Dec 10, 2012)

try xperia s with a stock kernel overclocked KA19 perfomance u get near to 2ghz dual core or unsrall on it the rom or pac v18 JB is more lighter than ice cream 

Sent from my Xperia S using xda app-developers app


----------



## skygio99 (Dec 10, 2012)

alex-p690 said:


> Hello everybody!
> I can buy an Xperia PLAY of a friend of mine for about 200$. I don't know if it worth it. I can see it can play really good games like NOVA 3, Modern Combat 3, NFS MW2 whithout any lag, but will it perform the same in about 1-2 years. Its processor is only 1Ghz and only 512 RAM. I'm thinking that i can root it and overclock it at 1,4Ghz like Xperia Arc S wich has the same chipset.
> 
> Please help me with oppinions.
> ...

Click to collapse



It 'a 2011 model and you can not upgrade to JB rom stok, you must remain to ICS for rom stok.
Sony has stated that it will not release updates to JB for 2011 models


----------



## alex-p690 (Dec 10, 2012)

In my country Sony doesn't even released the ICS update. I thought i can install a custom ROM, but the phone is old and i think it can't keep it up with the gaming requirements.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Vanilla Pudding (Dec 10, 2012)

Is the galaxy  nexus still good enough  ?
Its a year old phone , and I am a bit worried that it might not wok well with new games . 
And I don't care about the SD card .
Now I am rocking with a galaxy mini  so any mobile will be an upgrade  , but not sure what phone to get .
Thanks in advance .

Sent from my GT-S5570


----------



## alex-p690 (Dec 10, 2012)

silverdrag2 said:


> Is the galaxy  nexus still good enough  ?
> Its a year old phone , and I am a bit worried that it might not wok well with new games .
> And I don't care about the SD card .
> Now I am rocking with a galaxy mini  so any mobile will be an upgrade  , but not sure what phone to get .
> ...

Click to collapse



Same situation as mine... I'm not sure if xperia play will be an good upgrade.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## skygio99 (Dec 10, 2012)

alex-p690 said:


> In my country Sony doesn't even released the ICS update. I thought i can install a custom ROM, but the phone is old and i think it can't keep it up with the gaming requirements.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



CM10 JB work quite well on those models, but I'm not sure for games.
I'm 'testing on my ST15i which has the same CPU and RAM and work fine, I did overclock to 1,2 Mhz without problem


----------



## DeadlyBrink (Dec 10, 2012)

*First Tablet*

Hello ,

I am searching for my first tablet,
I got a ps3 (future PS4) and a Sony  Xperia S, 
So i was thinking about the tablet from sony (Sony Xperia Tablet S,
But i am not sure, The samsung Galaxy tap is a good one to, and the ASUS transformer Tablet hase a awesome keybord.
But on techical information and rom's ect, I don't know witch tablet is a good one, that hase a good rom Support, 
Beceause i 99% give it a other Rom en Root acces.

Can anyone gife some good advice ?

Thanks, 


Daniel


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 10, 2012)

silverdrag2 said:


> Is the galaxy  nexus still good enough  ?
> Its a year old phone , and I am a bit worried that it might not wok well with new games .
> And I don't care about the SD card .
> Now I am rocking with a galaxy mini  so any mobile will be an upgrade  , but not sure what phone to get .
> ...

Click to collapse





alex-p690 said:


> Same situation as mine... I'm not sure if xperia play will be an good upgrade.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Even though Nexus 4 is out, Galaxy Nexus is a No brainer purchase..
Enormous support & Nexus flagship. Also no worries about slip & fall as in the Nexus 4..
Comparing it with the Xperia Play is useless..



DeadlyBrink said:


> Hello ,
> 
> I am searching for my first tablet,
> I got a ps3 (future PS4) and a Sony  Xperia S,
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 7 or 10?
Both got good support and are performance masters


----------



## frederic2707 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi I have an og galaxy note and would like a android phone for flashing ROMs and maybe even start to develop so can anyone recommend a phone with good ROM support and cheap replacement screens cause I tend to drop my devices and is widely available secondhand I can spend up to 130 bucks


----------



## cognus (Dec 10, 2012)

*Hard one.....*

here's a challenging device question:
suggest for me a device that can make Google Voice calls over WIFI with no issues, no special tricks, no drama, no failures.

thanks!:fingers-crossed:


----------



## frederic2707 (Dec 10, 2012)

cognus said:


> here's a challenging device question:
> suggest for me a device that can make Google Voice calls over WIFI with no issues, no special tricks, no drama, no failures.
> 
> thanks!:fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Just about any android?

---------- Post added at 04:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:48 PM ----------




cognus said:


> here's a challenging device question:
> suggest for me a device that can make Google Voice calls over WIFI with no issues, no special tricks, no drama, no failures.
> 
> thanks!:fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Didn't Google voice get shutdown


----------



## gagdude (Dec 10, 2012)

frederic2707 said:


> Didn't Google voice get shutdown

Click to collapse



Where did you hear that?

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## cognus (Dec 10, 2012)

how 'bout none of the cellphone/handsets I've ever seen.  first of all, there are a lot of devices out there that can't do even wifi very well.
eliminate those: I have yet to see a "cellphone" make a google voice call on wifi.
I have seen posts where people claim that with some add-on apps they can successfully get a late-generation iPOD Touch to make good google voice calls.  its very shaky on pc's/laptops ... not sure why.  works for awhile, then doesn't - 

anyone making google voice calls on a N7??



frederic2707 said:


> Just about any android?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:48 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## frederic2707 (Dec 10, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Where did you hear that?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



In the newspaper in Belgium HLN maybe it still works in other countrys but they are not always reliable


----------



## Vanilla Pudding (Dec 10, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Even though Nexus 4 is out, Galaxy Nexus is a No brainer purchase..
> Enormous support & Nexus flagship. Also no worries about slip & fall as in the Nexus 4..
> Comparing it with the Xperia Play is useless..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply but u didn't tell me if the galaxy nexus can still handle today's games .
Like asphalt 7 , nova 3 , GTA 3 , ......
These hardcore games .
And what about its battery life ?
will it still get updates for the next 1-2 years .
Thanks in advance 

Sent from my GT-S5570


----------



## gagdude (Dec 10, 2012)

silverdrag2 said:


> Thanks for the reply but u didn't tell me if the galaxy nexus can still handle today's games .
> Like asphalt 7 , nova 3 , GTA 3 , ......
> These hardcore games .
> And what about its battery life ?
> ...

Click to collapse



The Galaxy Nexus is a little under powered, but if you really want to play hardcore games then just get a tablet (N7, N10). Bigger screen and better specs. More battery life, and updates

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## chicagoraw (Dec 11, 2012)

which tablet has the most powerful processor?


----------



## gagdude (Dec 11, 2012)

chicagoraw said:


> which tablet has the most powerful processor?

Click to collapse



The iPad 4
A very close second is the Nexus 10

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## DeadlyBrink (Dec 11, 2012)

*New Tablet*

What is exley the difference between the nexus 7 and 10 ?



vj_dustin said:


> Even though Nexus 4 is out, Galaxy Nexus is a No brainer purchase..
> Enormous support & Nexus flagship. Also no worries about slip & fall as in the Nexus 4..
> Comparing it with the Xperia Play is useless..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Felimenta97 (Dec 11, 2012)

DeadlyBrink said:


> What is exley the difference between the nexus 7 and 10 ?

Click to collapse



Screen size and resolution, processor, RAM memory, device size in general.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 11, 2012)

silverdrag2 said:


> Thanks for the reply but u didn't tell me if the galaxy nexus can still handle today's games .
> Like asphalt 7 , nova 3 , GTA 3 , ......
> These hardcore games .
> And what about its battery life ?
> ...

Click to collapse





gagdude said:


> The Galaxy Nexus is a little under powered, but if you really want to play hardcore games then just get a tablet (N7, N10). Bigger screen and better specs. More battery life, and updates
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I wouldn't say underpowered. A 1.2 Dual core TI OMAP with PowerVR SGX540.
It can easily handle anything you throw at it.
If you have a doubt, check out a review showing GNexus vs. Nexus 4.



DeadlyBrink said:


> What is exley the difference between the nexus 7 and 10 ?

Click to collapse



THIS


----------



## DeadlyBrink (Dec 11, 2012)

*Tablet*

Thanks , For the site !



vj_dustin said:


> I wouldn't say underpowered. A 1.2 Dual core TI OMAP with PowerVR SGX540.
> It can easily handle anything you throw at it.
> If you have a doubt, check out a review showing GNexus vs. Nexus 4.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Mathfs (Dec 11, 2012)

I wanna buy a quad-core phone, is Galaxy S3 really the best? don't like Apple at all

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## basily (Dec 11, 2012)

cognus said:


> how 'bout none of the cellphone/handsets I've ever seen.  first of all, there are a lot of devices out there that can't do even wifi very well.
> eliminate those: I have yet to see a "cellphone" make a google voice call on wifi.
> I have seen posts where people claim that with some add-on apps they can successfully get a late-generation iPOD Touch to make good google voice calls.  its very shaky on pc's/laptops ... not sure why.  works for awhile, then doesn't -
> 
> anyone making google voice calls on a N7??

Click to collapse



Hmmm... I've been using Groove IP for Google voice calls for a couple of years now. Works as well as my 3rd party voip. I suspect the occasions when it doesn't work are due to poor wifi or overloaded phone - I have a Samsung captivate running custom ROM Slim Bean 3.1, and I do have the occasional lag, so that probably affects the quality of my VoIP calls.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 08:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 AM ----------

Ok, so what, if any, tablets can dual boot? I need to at least be able to boot Ubuntu as there are still a couple of essentials that I can't do in android.

Also, I need to be able to do pen testing, so monitor mode is essential to me.

Does my tablet exist yet?

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## gagdude (Dec 11, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> I wouldn't say underpowered. A 1.2 Dual core TI OMAP with PowerVR SGX540.
> It can easily handle anything you throw at it.
> If you have a doubt, check out a review showing GNexus vs. Nexus 4.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It is fast, but at the time of release Google did not pack in the most powerful mobile CPU at the time like they did with the Nexus 4. He wants "today's" games, which he listed as some intensive 3D games.
Your video, which trust me, I've already watched, is about day to day usage (even stated in description), and not about what he wants

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 11, 2012)

well i thought if an Apple iPhone 4 with a A4 chip can run GTA 3, GNexus should be fine as well!


----------



## cognus (Dec 11, 2012)

chicagoraw said:


> which tablet has the most powerful processor?

Click to collapse



beware ... watch out for that "best processor" trap.  there are a LOT of nuances that can defeat processors, such as the SoC maker not wanting to play with the development & hack community.  as someone well said [out of context] "there is nothing so common as unrewarded potential".
the  "most powerful" is the one on the bleeding edge, with no consensus, with a lot of competition, with as yet unknowable community support.

---------- Post added at 08:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 AM ----------

seems i got nowhere with google voice... 

more serious than that question:  which handset, past/present/edgy, delivers the best Tethering performance on 4G ??  I don't care about its other features, just need this one issue answered.


----------



## chicagoraw (Dec 11, 2012)

cognus said:


> beware ... watch out for that "best processor" trap.  there are a LOT of nuances that can defeat processors, such as the SoC maker not wanting to play with the development & hack community.  as someone well said [out of context] "there is nothing so common as unrewarded potential".
> the  "most powerful" is the one on the bleeding edge, with no consensus, with a lot of competition, with as yet unknowable community support.

Click to collapse




I ask because I'm in a toss-up between Nexus 10 & Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1, leaning towards the N10. The Note has better benchmarks and microsd but N10 has the better screen. And how much do I need a quad core processor?


----------



## menkveldj (Dec 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I hope it does aswell. These forums definitely have too many of those threads being created
> 
> I think I'd choose the S3 aswell to be honest. Even though the One X is a powerful phone, the S3 can quite easily out perform it, as it can with most phones.
> 
> Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair

Click to collapse



I have both phones and I agree that the S3 is far superior in performance even though it is "less powerful"

---------- Post added at 01:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 PM ----------




Felimenta97 said:


> Screen size and resolution, processor, RAM memory, device size in general.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



After using both I would note that the 7 is much easier to play games on due to it's smaller size. It feel like a DS in your hand.


----------



## Dark_Soul06 (Dec 11, 2012)

Evo LTE or Galaxy S2? Help me choose !!! 

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cognus (Dec 11, 2012)

chicagoraw said:


> I ask because I'm in a toss-up between Nexus 10 & Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1, leaning towards the N10. The Note has better benchmarks and microsd but N10 has the better screen. And how much do I need a quad core processor?

Click to collapse



I'm not the expert on either but I am following closely several "work in progress" threads about the lack of hardware decode support on the N10 [the underlying SoC] for full, no-questions-no-excuses HD 1080p [in some cases 720p or even 480p] support... in other words, much like the Samsung Chromebook - on paper has all the power -edgy cpu/gpu/SoC but the support is not there.  thus, N7 "outperforms" the N10 for the moment if video is your 'thing' ... video and gaming.  support for tegra 3 is good and growing - the other is lagging... for now.
quad-mali gpu at higher clock rates, i.e. 1.5ghz in the RK3066 SoC - very very potent components - but no sdk released so the community can access all the available features, thus the bottleneck in development - lousy implementations 

one of those Samsung tabs however has superior development vs the N10 - I don't know if its the 10.1 or tab2-2 or what... someone here will know... it boils down to what you want to use the tablet for


----------



## pepinocho9 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Motorola RAZR i or HTC One S*

I'm buying a new phone and I'm in love with Motorola RAZR i design and I feel curious about the intel processor,
I don't like the HTC One S exterior but hardware may be better, also I read that its an excellent camera phone.

One S has an active development community and it's a popular device, RAZR i not so, but it seems there's going to be more.

Also, Telcel Mexico only gets the RAZR i so the warranty (if its not international) of the One S would be an issue. 
They are almost the same price here.

Which one would you get? thanks for your help.


----------



## DeadlyBrink (Dec 12, 2012)

gagdude said:


> The iPad 4
> A very close second is the Nexus 10
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Is't it the Panasonic Toughbook CF-D1 ? ..2,5GHz


----------



## rraki68 (Dec 12, 2012)

planning to buy sony experia go, is it a popular device and is it a good one for rooting


----------



## DeadlyBrink (Dec 12, 2012)

*nexus 10 vs Asus Transformer*



gagdude said:


> The iPad 4
> A very close second is the Nexus 10
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse





vj_dustin said:


> Even though Nexus 4 is out, Galaxy Nexus is a No brainer purchase..
> Enormous support & Nexus flagship. Also no worries about slip & fall as in the Nexus 4..
> Comparing it with the Xperia Play is useless..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is the Asus Transformer not quicker ?, because it hase a 1,6GHz, and the Nexus 10 , I think 1,2 GHz ..?


----------



## hashus (Dec 12, 2012)

*Jiayu g3 vs Umi X1 vs Amoi N821*

I would like to know which of these devices is better. I know Umi X1 has a bad GPS reception. But that is the only issue I know of so far. Are the other mobiles  better off in this regards or not. what are your suggestions.

Thank you.


----------



## KaosStorm (Dec 12, 2012)

Have you guys heard anything good about the Galaxy S Duos?  In paper, it looks almost exactly like the L7 but with a smaller screen and a heavier UI.


----------



## Vanilla Pudding (Dec 12, 2012)

Guys is Samsung galaxy nexus good ?
What is it capable of doing ?


----------



## cognus (Dec 12, 2012)

take a look at t-mobile and elsewhere reviews of the L9.

i have an older, dirt cheap P509 "optimus" - the optimus 500 series must have sold in the many millions, worldwide.  fancy? no. power? no. pretty... not exactly, but it takes a royal beating and never quits, gets about 24 hours on a charge - i've rooted it, abused it, dropkicked it across concrete, landed on it in a motorcycle wreck .... no sweat.  all good.
handles wifi perfectly, call volume perfectly and lg support is great [not tmo]
but every firm makes a clunker now and then -  from my little reading, the L9 though not as spec'y as the N4, is more loved, less complaints...



silverdrag2 said:


> Is lg trustworthy ?
> 
> I wanna buy LG nexus 4 but I am kinda afraid of lg's build quality . reading about so much bugs and people complaining about yellow screen tint and speaker buzzing , ...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## positiveg (Dec 13, 2012)

I got her a galaxy tab. 
I would like to get myself a tablet what do you suggest?

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## xd0 (Dec 13, 2012)

Guys, where to find Galaxy Note II with Radio-FM receiver in the US?


----------



## adbanginwar (Dec 13, 2012)

rraki68 said:


> planning to buy sony experia go, is it a popular device and is it a good one for rooting

Click to collapse



why dont you check the service menu if it can be boot unlocked and rooted? may check xperia go threads.


----------



## Vanilla Pudding (Dec 13, 2012)

Is lg trustworthy ?

I wanna buy LG nexus 4 but I am kinda afraid of lg's build quality . reading about so much bugs and people complaining about yellow screen tint and speaker buzzing , ...

I have never got an LG before .

So enlighten me please .

Thanks in advance 


Sent from my GT-S5570


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## kenang83 (Dec 13, 2012)

*ipad mini or nexus 7??*

at my country Malaysia selling ipad mini 16gb RM999 and nexus 7 16gb RM899 not so much different the price so which one your prefer i buy? i am headache .....pls help...

dear all xda expert member pls help.............


----------



## obiwanek (Dec 13, 2012)

i wonder if i should get ZTE Grand X IN or HTC Desire X? i need phone mainly for gaming, internet browsing and music listening. please help ;_)


----------



## MrSalue (Dec 13, 2012)

I Just sold my Xperia GO becaues i really hated it 

i am thinking of buying Lumia 820 what do you guys think ? i do have a xperia mini pro 

should i go with lumia 820 or not ?


----------



## Runner2k (Dec 14, 2012)

*Motorola motoactv*

Hello everybody,

Would you buy a motoactv today?

I am aware of battery issues, no waterproof, lack of support, etc..

I normally use my Android phone + Endomondo but I've always liked the MotoACTV solution. (Smaller than a cellphone, Watch, Android, MP3 player, GPS built-in, Bluetooth, HRM ANT+ ready...)

Is it possible to use endomondo on rooted motoactv? Bugs? I really like endomondo and that could be the reason to root this brilliant device.

Thank you for any response
Best regards


----------



## nestorian (Dec 14, 2012)

*EZIO phones*

has anyone used the EZIO korean phones on ebay? they seem pretty beefy with hardware, i havent found any reviews on any of the models.
i would test it myself but i dont have $260 to spend on something that might be terrible.

Example: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-EZIO-S9...0956800530?pt=Cell_Phones&hash=item27cdd1c212

also how well do they work state side specifically with straight talk?


----------



## giffy89 (Dec 14, 2012)

thanks for sharing !!


----------



## Frosty.13. (Dec 14, 2012)

silverdrag2 said:


> Is lg trustworthy ?
> 
> I wanna buy LG nexus 4 but I am kinda afraid of lg's build quality . reading about so much bugs and people complaining about yellow screen tint and speaker buzzing , ...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can say that I had this phone for about two weeks now and using heavily as I work in a phone shop so l'm forever showing customers features, games etc. 
Even dropped it a couple of times and so far so good. Haven't experienced any of the issues people have pointed out.


----------



## BostonEngineering (Dec 15, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S3 Mini or Samsung Galaxy S Advance?


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 15, 2012)

BostonEngineering said:


> Samsung Galaxy S3 Mini or Samsung Galaxy S Advance?

Click to collapse



Mini. S Advance is good too but some complain about bad network on it :?

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## er.dilmeet (Dec 15, 2012)

*How is Sony Xperia Ion?*

HTC One X or SE Ion? In terms of Future Software Updates and general use.


----------



## mfsr98 (Dec 15, 2012)

er.dilmeet said:


> HTC One X or SE Ion? In terms of Future Software Updates and general use.

Click to collapse



Why not the S3 or Nexus 4 (this will surely get updates) ?


----------



## BostonEngineering (Dec 15, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Mini. S Advance is good too but some complain about bad network on it :?
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



Same thoughts here, but I am just really considering being money-wise. The Mini costs too much for what it has got to offer, while the S Advance has lower price with a few pros compared to the Mini. I am really confused ._.


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 15, 2012)

BostonEngineering said:


> Same thoughts here, but I am just really considering being money-wise. The Mini costs too much for what it has got to offer, while the S Advance has lower price with a few pros compared to the Mini. I am really confused ._.

Click to collapse



I'm in the exact same position. so i'll tell you IMHO, Mini does fall along GS2, so S Advance is a correct choice in this range. Else if you dont hate LG, Try LG Optimus L9 as well.


----------



## technomooney (Dec 15, 2012)

*Best UNLOCKED phone under $700 to last >= 2 years*

im looking for a phone i can keep for at least 2 years... so my ideal phone needs to be highest quality and i need to be able to root it! :fingers-crossed:

i also want it to have compatibility with as many providers as possable!

if you have suggestions plz let me know!

Thanks in advance!

:highfive: :good:

PS
    just so you know i have a 16GB Samsung Galaxy S II GT-I9100 international with a 32GB class 10 microSD card.


----------



## brewy (Dec 15, 2012)

Im  wanting a mid ranged mobile that's better than a galaxy ace, i was thinking of an htc but they seem to complicated for me 

Sent from my GT-S5830


----------



## khiddabe (Dec 15, 2012)

*Threads Merging*



KidCarter93 said:


> Well obviously I'm hoping for that to be the case.
> But we'll just have to wait and see at the moment. Other new threads could always be merged into here, I suppose.
> 
> Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair

Click to collapse



I hope not! haha


----------



## nik00 (Dec 15, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Mini. S Advance is good too but some complain about bad network on it :?
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



Thanks! I want a Samsung Mini S3 too!


----------



## BostonEngineering (Dec 16, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> I'm in the exact same position. so i'll tell you IMHO, Mini does fall along GS2, so S Advance is a correct choice in this range. Else if you dont hate LG, Try LG Optimus L9 as well.

Click to collapse



But what if I chose the Mini? I am not sure whether that front camera advantage of S Advance would hurt me, if I chose the Mini. 
P.S., does the S Advance come with white color? I never saw an actual unit with white color.


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 16, 2012)

brewy said:


> Im  wanting a mid ranged mobile that's better than a galaxy ace, i was thinking of an htc but they seem to complicated for me
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830

Click to collapse



Excluding HTC's, Try Xperia U (If memory is not an issue), Xperia J, Samsung Galaxy S Duos, S Advance too. If by mid range you can go above INR20000 then xperia P, Nexus 4 and Optimus L9 are alsoan option. Look through.







technomooney said:


> im looking for a phone i can keep for at least 2 years... so my ideal phone needs to be highest quality and i need to be able to root it! :fingers-crossed:
> 
> i also want it to have compatibility with as many providers as possable!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 4, if memory and handle with care isn't an issue.
Note 2 if large screen is fine by you.
Else GS3 or Xperia Ion.




BostonEngineering said:


> But what if I chose the Mini? I am not sure whether that front camera advantage of S Advance would hurt me, if I chose the Mini.
> P.S., does the S Advance come with white color? I never saw an actual unit with white color.

Click to collapse



Haven't seen a white ever. Also if you have the budget spend once for better year ahead. And in that case consider Nexus 4 as well. It'll be similarly priced to GS3 Mini. But like me if you are on a very thin budget, already shot up from say INR12000 to INR 20000, then S Advance is a winner in that bracket. 
People would say LG Optimus L9 too, but I'm not an LG fan admirer.

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## BostonEngineering (Dec 16, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Haven't seen a white ever. Also if you have the budget spend once for better year ahead. And in that case consider Nexus 4 as well. It'll be similarly priced to GS3 Mini. But like me if you are on a very thin budget, already shot up from say INR12000 to INR 20000, then S Advance is a winner in that bracket.
> People would say LG Optimus L9 too, but I'm not an LG fan admirer.
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



Samsung Galaxy SIII Mini it is, LOL


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## gagdude (Dec 16, 2012)

BostonEngineering said:


> Samsung Galaxy SIII Mini it is, LOL

Click to collapse



... maybe you should go for the Galaxy S2 since it has a bigger screen, better camera, and waaayyyy better development
Probably same price range too

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## netcitizen (Dec 16, 2012)

any news about HTC Butterfly launch in India ?


----------



## BostonEngineering (Dec 16, 2012)

gagdude said:


> ... maybe you should go for the Galaxy S2 since it has a bigger screen, better camera, and waaayyyy better development
> Probably same price range too
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nah, I am really settled between S3 Mini and S Advance (before S Duos were in the options but meh...)


----------



## adam520 (Dec 16, 2012)

*I bought a galaxy s3 clone*

I bought a galaxy s3 clone micro-SIM, unlocked.
GPS and sensors are not working fine.
I made three button start, in factory mode (test items) GPS and sensors works good ( i think original woks better, gps TTFF 10sec)
I think that i will flash it and i hope that it will be fix my problem.

Version (Factory mode>Version):

BB Chip: MT6577
MS Board.: Galaxy S3
Modem Ver.: MAUI.11AMD.W11.50.SP.V12. 2012/09/20 18:56
Bar code: 11240138_16141910
Build Time: 2012 11 19 11:59
UNoot Ver. : 2010.06
Kernel Ver.: 3.0.13 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.4.3 (GCC) ) #1 PREEMPT Mon nov 19 11:58:22 CST 2012
Android Ver.: 4.0.4
SW Ver.: ALPS.ICS.MP.V2.6
Custom Buld Verno.: 001121119
BackCamera: MT9P017
SubCamera: GC0329

Which version it is my phone?
Which ROM do I need?


----------



## tomn222 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi! 
I have to buy cheap smarthphone for my friend and don not know which of them 

Sony xperia tipo or Samsung galaxy mini 2 

Thanks for help!


----------



## mfsr98 (Dec 16, 2012)

tomn222 said:


> Hi!
> I have to buy cheap smarthphone for my friend and don not know which of them
> 
> Sony xperia tipo or Samsung galaxy mini 2
> ...

Click to collapse



From those 2 I think the tipo.


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 16, 2012)

tomn222 said:


> Hi!
> I have to buy cheap smarthphone for my friend and don not know which of them
> 
> Sony xperia tipo or Samsung galaxy mini 2
> ...

Click to collapse





mfsr98 said:


> From those 2 I think the tipo.

Click to collapse



what do you know.
even i thought tipo, but this spec sheet says Mini 2 is a fair bit better than tipo in terms of battery life and also seeing a jelly bean update in future


----------



## Felimenta97 (Dec 16, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> what do you know.
> even i thought tipo, but this spec sheet says Mini 2 is a fair bit better than tipo in terms of battery life and also seeing a jelly bean update in future

Click to collapse



Wrong. Tipo will get JB and the rest, they are exactly the same, except that Tipo has 200 mAh more of battery.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## gagdude (Dec 16, 2012)

BostonEngineering said:


> Nah, I am really settled between S3 Mini and S Advance (before S Duos were in the options but meh...)

Click to collapse



Not S duos, galaxy s2 i9100

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## mfsr98 (Dec 16, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Wrong. Tipo will get JB and the rest, they are exactly the same, except that Tipo has 200 mAh more of battery.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yup.


----------



## Bastafari (Dec 17, 2012)

Okay so have an evo late and it's my second android phone. Previously had the og evo. So I've always rooted and flashed aosp ROMs and eventually there always seems to be trouble with getting things like camera or microphones to work properly with these roms because of the sense drivers. Was wondering if it's the same with other manufacturers besides HTC. Like touchwiz ect. Sprint doesn't have a newer nexus so scratch that.

Sent from my EVO


----------



## gagdude (Dec 17, 2012)

Bastafari said:


> Okay so have an evo late and it's my second android phone. Previously had the og evo. So I've always rooted and flashed aosp ROMs and eventually there always seems to be trouble with getting things like camera or microphones to work properly with these roms because of the sense drivers. Was wondering if it's the same with other manufacturers besides HTC. Like touchwiz ect. Sprint doesn't have a newer nexus so scratch that.
> 
> Sent from my EVO

Click to collapse



Its not a manufacterer problem, it's simply that custom ROMs will never be perfect. However the more popular the phone, the better support and more bug fixes there will be (in terms of development)

And AOSP ROMs don't need Sense drivers, they're AOSP... so not sure what you mean there?

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## Bastafari (Dec 17, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Its not a manufacterer problem, it's simply that custom ROMs will never be perfect. However the more popular the phone, the better support and more bug fixes there will be (in terms of development)
> 
> And AOSP ROMs don't need Sense drivers, they're AOSP... so not sure what you mean there?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well I'm just being general but I thought that was a big hump for some og evo camera issues. So does a device like a nexus not have a better chance of having things work for developers since there no proprietary ui? 

Sent from my EVO


----------



## gagdude (Dec 17, 2012)

Bastafari said:


> Well I'm just being general but I thought that was a big hump for some og evo camera issues. So does a device like a nexus not have a better chance of having things work for developers since there no proprietary ui?
> 
> Sent from my EVO

Click to collapse



Hmmm... may be some driver issue, but probably not Sense
Nexus devices should have things work better because usually it has ROMs for the version of Android it is on, so developers work off official firmware, whereas on other phones (ex: your EVO) they got stuck on gingerbread but people are developing ICS ROMs for it, which creates more obstacles for the devs

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## erdal67 (Dec 17, 2012)

Lg optimus 2x or motorola atrix 4g for gaming  , games like GTA Vice city of mc4

____________________________________
HTC WILDFIRE A333
Rempuzzlerom 2.81
Nfinity kernel
Dutch


----------



## momskhatri (Dec 17, 2012)

*2x or 4g*



erdal67 said:


> Lg optimus 2x or motorola atrix 4g for gaming  , games like GTA Vice city of mc4
> 
> ____________________________________
> HTC WILDFIRE A333
> ...

Click to collapse



I have personally used Motorolla Atrix 4G and its got good performance. I think you should go for it :good:


----------



## tomn222 (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by Felimenta97 View Post
> Wrong. Tipo will get JB and the rest, they are exactly the same, except that Tipo has 200 mAh more of battery.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse






mfsr98 said:


> yup.

Click to collapse



But now tipo has ICS so it will be really "slow motion"... Somebody know when JB realizes for tipo? 

Thanks for help


----------



## mfsr98 (Dec 17, 2012)

tomn222 said:


> But now tipo has ICS so it will be really "slow motion"... Somebody know when JB realizes for tipo?
> 
> Thanks for help

Click to collapse



tipo has ICS? honestly I thought sony updated their devices directly to JB....


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 17, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> tipo has ICS? honestly I thought sony updated their devices directly to JB....

Click to collapse



Its ICS with no planned upgrade to JB yet. That's why i suggested Mini over Tipo.


----------



## tomn222 (Dec 17, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Its ICS with no planned upgrade to JB yet. That's why i suggested Mini over Tipo.

Click to collapse



I'm a bit scared of Samsung but if it gets 4.1 so why not?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Mathfs (Dec 17, 2012)

I want to buy a quad core phone, but not pretty sure if Galaxy S3 is really the best, or if the difference between a Dual Core and a Quad Core is really big, any suggestions? 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mfsr98 (Dec 17, 2012)

Mathfs said:


> I want to buy a quad core phone, but not pretty sure if Galaxy S3 is really the best, or if the difference between a Dual Core and a Quad Core is really big, any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



main diference between quadcore and dual core is that with quadcore you get better gaming and web pages load a bit faster. I think the best quadcore phone is the note 2. If you don't like these type of phones, ONE X (body construction).


----------



## Mathfs (Dec 17, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> main diference between quadcore and dual core is that with quadcore you get better gaming and web pages load a bit faster. I think the best quadcore phone is the note 2. If you don't like these type of phones, ONE X (body construction).

Click to collapse



One X is kinda difficult to find in market on Brazil, maybe Galaxy S3 is really the best, don't really like Note 2

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Droid_4_ever (Dec 18, 2012)

*Galaxy S2 upgrade?*

Hey, I currently have the T-mobile Galaxy s2 and was wondering if it's worth upgrading to the s3? Will i see huge performance boosts in apps such as twitter, reddit sync, instagram, etc?

---------- Post added at 10:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 PM ----------




Mathfs said:


> One X is kinda difficult to find in market on Brazil, maybe Galaxy S3 is really the best, don't really like Note 2
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



The galaxy s2 model that has a quadcore is the international model. If the GS3 in Brazil is still sold as the N.A model you will not get the quadcore functonality and a completely different chipset entirely. All of the GS3 models are amazing though, quad or dual core and both perform relatively the same.


----------



## Felimenta97 (Dec 18, 2012)

GS3 in Brazil is quad core, 1 Gb, no LTE.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## aimango (Dec 18, 2012)

I want to get a new unlocked Android. Deciding between nexus 4, galaxy nexus, htc one x (white), and galaxy s3 (white). i have small hands so s3 might not be suitable.. upgradability is an important factor to me. high battery life is also important to me. also looking for a phone that does not need a case. ive noticed that nexus 4 picks up fingerprints easily.. 

in terms of price, i know the s3 would be the most expensive. i know i can get the galaxy nexus or htc one x for about 300 on the black market. and nexus 4 availability is really low as well =| dunno when they're coming back in stock for canada.


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 18, 2012)

tomn222 said:


> I'm a bit scared of Samsung but if it gets 4.1 so why not?

Click to collapse



Well making your decision easier. Just came across this article.




Tipo miro fine, but no JB update to Xperia Sola & U is really a shocker.
I'll think thrice before getting a Sony phone now :/

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## Kingfoot (Dec 18, 2012)

Any Verizon folk (in washington near seattle would be a plus) who have experience with the S3? I'm looking to switch to verizon here after the new year. I am torn between the S3 and the Note2. A big factor for me is service signal, and camera. Also, how well does the stock rom do? I love CM10 but getting a solid build on my HTC One V is a nightmare and the stock rom is just too unfullfilling for me. I also notice it runs out of memory quite often and pulling up google now to voice search, or even bringing up music/messaging (all stock) takes forever. I like the note2 for it's screen and stylus, but I like the S3 for the power. Can anyone offer a comparison and how well their model does on Verizon in the north west (or just verizon)?

Sorry it's late and I am tired so this may be a large run-on paragraph but it's what's on my mind right now.


----------



## mfsr98 (Dec 18, 2012)

Droid_4_ever said:


> Hey, I currently have the T-mobile Galaxy s2 and was wondering if it's worth upgrading to the s3? Will i see huge performance boosts in apps such as twitter, reddit sync, instagram, etc?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Brazil has the international version of the S3... like most countries do.


----------



## bdpyo (Dec 18, 2012)

Took advantage of best buys deal for the s3 this past Sunday, only paid 50$ :thumbup:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prack (Dec 18, 2012)

I have waited a long time for this but my work finally approved the purchase of new phones. It's been iphone's only for a few years. Starting tomorrow we can order the Samsung Galaxy SIII or the Motorola Razr Maxx HD.

So what do you think guys? I'm a huge Motorola guy almost all my devices are Motorola at this point but I am open to the idea of the SIII. What do you guys think is the better phone?


----------



## mrberni (Dec 18, 2012)

Personally I own a HTC One X, but a friend of mine just came accross with his Samsung Galaxy S3: Truly amazing phone!
Nice design, great display and great runtimes. But: It is too large! My HOX is a the limit, would prefer a little smaller device so it can easily be operated with one hand...

MrBerni


----------



## Prack (Dec 18, 2012)

mrberni said:


> Personally I own a HTC One X, but a friend of mine just came accross with his Samsung Galaxy S3: Truly amazing phone!
> Nice design, great display and great runtimes. But: It is too large! My HOX is a the limit, would prefer a little smaller device so it can easily be operated with one hand...
> 
> MrBerni

Click to collapse



I prefer a larger phone, if I could get the galaxy note 2 I would have taken that. I think the razr maxx hd and the S3 are the same size, or at least 4.7 vs 4.8 anyway. I have a 32gb class 10 SD card so the bonus storage on the maxx HD doesn't mean a whole lot to me either.

The 2gb ram vs 1gb ram is a huge bonus but android fills the ram with apps anyway so who knows how important it really is lol.


----------



## mrberni (Dec 18, 2012)

Prack said:


> I prefer a larger phone, if I could get the galaxy note 2 I would have taken that. I think the razr maxx hd and the S3 are the same size, or at least 4.7 vs 4.8 anyway. I have a 32gb class 10 SD card so the bonus storage on the maxx HD doesn't mean a whole lot to me either.
> 
> The 2gb ram vs 1gb ram is a huge bonus but android fills the ram with apps anyway so who knows how important it really is lol.

Click to collapse



Well, I like small but powerful phones. Had the Sony Xperia Arc S before (small but not that powerful). Just put CM10 on it recently just to play around with it: Its OK.
But nothing compared to the power of my HOX. I really like it but it should not be larger. Just saw someone with a note 2 recently: Looks kind of strange puting this one at your ear... 

Free RAM is wasted RAM. 


MrBerni


----------



## ljesh (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey guys,
I need to buy a new (secondary) phone so I am thinking between S3 Mini and Desire X. What would you go with in this price range? One of these two, or maybe a third suggestion?
Basically what I need is wifi hotspot, but the most I can get for my money - the better.

Thanks in advance


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 18, 2012)

Prack said:


> I have waited a long time for this but my work finally approved the purchase of new phones. It's been iphone's only for a few years. Starting tomorrow we can order the Samsung Galaxy SIII or the Motorola Razr Maxx HD.
> 
> So what do you think guys? I'm a huge Motorola guy almost all my devices are Motorola at this point but I am open to the idea of the SIII. What do you guys think is the better phone?

Click to collapse



I'd say the Maxx HD, since it is better at the most crucial part of any Android phone i.e. Battery 
Though on a spec sheet, GS3 does have a better powerhouse and enough juice to pull off a day. So my vote goes for the GS3.



ljesh said:


> Hey guys,
> I need to buy a new (secondary) phone so I am thinking between S3 Mini and Desire X. What would you go with in this price range? One of these two, or maybe a third suggestion?
> Basically what I need is wifi hotspot, but the most I can get for my money - the better.
> 
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Among the too, trash Desire X completely!
The processor is no good, also i hate HTC, don't ask why!
Though in that range you can go for the Xperia S or the Nexus 4!


----------



## mrberni (Dec 18, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I was making up my mind to by Sony Xperia S, until the announced their Jellybean time frame. Very disappointing. February for Xperia T??! April for Xperia S? Samsung Released their Jellybean 2 month ago. And their customization is much more deeper than Sony's, which is merely just a theme. Their new phones will probably not get the Android 4.2 treatment as well, ever.
> 
> So, as I was saying, I want a new phone. I'm a Nexus fan but since Google has ruined both recent Nexus phones with only 16 GB's of internal storage, I wouldn't buy them. Now, I'm thinking of HTC One X. It's a very attractive design, great screen, great SoC, 32 GB memory is enough, but the high price and Sense UI (read: crap) are holding me back.
> 
> What do you guys think? Is it a wise choice?

Click to collapse



Well I own a HTC One X. Sense is not really great, but there are a lot of other roms out there. CM10 or MIUI for example. Or tweaked Stock ROMs like OrDroid, ViperX or ARHD. Really great ones...
But: Until HTC releases the kernel sources of there latest JB update, there are some drawbacks on not-sense ROMs on newer hboots. And the battery is quite small for such a powerful phone. But 3 hours on screen time are possible...
Do you need more infos?

MrBerni


----------



## brewy (Dec 18, 2012)

HTC wildfire vs galaxy Ace S5830 my girlfriend wants to by me the HTC but I own a ace is it worth changing to it? 

Sent from my GT-S5830


----------



## mrberni (Dec 18, 2012)

brewy said:


> HTC wildfire vs galaxy Ace S5830 my girlfriend wants to by me the HTC but I own a ace is it worth changing to it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830

Click to collapse



No personal experience here, but a little research turned out in favor of the ace...

HTC Wildfire:





Samsung GT-S5830 Galaxy Ace:






MrBerni


----------



## brewy (Dec 18, 2012)

I like the look of it but to root them is a pain I might just go with an ace 2, since I love this 1 lol can't afford s3 way too much this time of year 

Sent from my GT-S5830


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## mrberni (Dec 18, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Thanks, that's good to know. I used to own an HTC Desire, and I know HTC is not well known for timely updates (it's better than Sony, at least!) I also wanted to know, how much internal memory you exactly get? Does it lag, at all? Because slowness is the main reason that I'm upgrading my Nexus S (also that almost all devs have left it). And how's the RAM? do you ever run low on RAM? There's been times that my Nexus S had about 0.00 free RAM. Custom kernels help a lot though, but they have a limit.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well if you liked your Desire consider upgrading to the HTC One S: Really nice piece of hardware.
But personally there are no performance issues with my HOX: Free RAM is difficult to determine because Android tends to fill ram with caches (which is good because free ram is wasted ram), but I never ran out of RAM for my apps. Currently I am on MIUI: Internal Storage: 2.3 GB (0.5 GB Apps / 1.8 GB free). No laggs. 

MrBerni


----------



## mrberni (Dec 18, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> One S has only 16 GB internal, I'd rather buy a Nexus...
> 
> Thanks a lot man. I'll probably buy One X when I had the money.

Click to collapse



Correct... 16 GB only... But personally I never need so much SD storage... 
The HOX is a great phone. A little bit too large maybe... But really powerful.


MrBerni


----------



## ljesh (Dec 18, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Among the too, trash Desire X completely!
> The processor is no good, also i hate HTC, don't ask why!
> Though in that range you can go for the Xperia S or the Nexus 4!

Click to collapse



Thanks for your advice, I hope there will be more of them 
Xperia S is way too expensive (double the price of Desire X, 1/4 of S3 Mini) and Nexus 4 is still not brought in this country. If it was, I would have gotten Nexus 4 no matter how much it costed, but since I cannot get that I am trying to get something cheap and pretty good. Xperia S is way too expensive under those conditions


----------



## JamesChuang (Dec 19, 2012)

My Dad ask me HTC Butterfly DNA or samsung galaxy note 2?


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 19, 2012)

ljesh said:


> Thanks for your advice, I hope there will be more of them
> Xperia S is way too expensive (double the price of Desire X, 1/4 of S3 Mini) and Nexus 4 is still not brought in this country. If it was, I would have gotten Nexus 4 no matter how much it costed, but since I cannot get that I am trying to get something cheap and pretty good. Xperia S is way too expensive under those conditions

Click to collapse



Oh, actually here in India Xperia S costs INR25000 (you can google and convert to your currency) and GS3 Mini hasn't yet launched but is speculated to be around the same price bracket.
Also even here Nexus 4 is said to come in Jan'2013 (i'm waiting for it as well :fingers-crossed
So for a current buy, if Xperia is shipping expensive to your country you have options of Samsung S Advance, Xperia P..
And oh, i skipped this model (since Motorola has wrapped it's operations in India, so i discarded this one )
Check out THIS ONE!!!!



JamesChuang said:


> My Dad ask me HTC Butterfly DNA or samsung galaxy note 2?

Click to collapse



If he's fine with putting a 5'5 glass to his face to talk or he can do all day with a blurtooth headset, get him the Note 2!!
Else Butterfly is damn beefed up too :laugh:


----------



## Goetherd (Dec 19, 2012)

JamesChuang said:


> My Dad ask me HTC Butterfly DNA or samsung galaxy note 2?

Click to collapse



Just think what you want it for, keep in mind The note is  a big phone hibryd between phone and tablet.
is one of the fastest phones out there is an awesome buy. HAvent seen the HTC butterfly on this side ofthe world though.


----------



## violetfinancier (Dec 19, 2012)

how is lumia 920? is there any hidden problems?


----------



## mrberni (Dec 19, 2012)

violetfinancier said:


> how is lumia 920? is there any hidden problems?

Click to collapse



What do you mean with hidden problems?
WP has a nice gui but is way behind with apps I think. The lumia is a nice phone with fast and good hardware...

MrBerni


----------



## Dhiraj (Dec 19, 2012)

What about atrix2?


----------



## JamesChuang (Dec 19, 2012)

Goetherd said:


> Just think what you want it for, keep in mind The note is  a big phone hibryd between phone and tablet.
> is one of the fastest phones out there is an awesome buy. HAvent seen the HTC butterfly on this side ofthe world though.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply. 

But I don't like Korean's products. :silly:

I'd like HTC....


----------



## b1n4ry (Dec 19, 2012)

im on verizon and my thunderbolt is due for an upgrade ive had a love hate relationship with this phone and feel its time to move on to the hotter younger chick on the block 

what are the best phones out or to be released for verizon i've had my eyes on the galaxys3 and note2 but im sure there are others out that may surpass or give them a run for their money i want something with good processing and great battry life decent if it has a swappable battery and possibly a car mount like my thunderbolt had


----------



## kwbr (Dec 19, 2012)

JamesChuang said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> But I don't like Korean's products. :silly:
> 
> I'd like HTC....

Click to collapse



But korean's make such nice products


----------



## Sundizzle (Dec 19, 2012)

Note 2 vs GS3 vs Nexus 4 from T-Mobile
Contract is up in a few months, not sure if anything better will be out by then, or if I'm better off just holding off.


----------



## brewy (Dec 19, 2012)

Search nexus vs s3 on YouTube it will show and tell you more 

Sent from my GT-S5830


----------



## BladedYouth (Dec 19, 2012)

silverdrag2 said:


> Is lg trustworthy ?
> 
> I wanna buy LG nexus 4 but I am kinda afraid of lg's build quality . reading about so much bugs and people complaining about yellow screen tint and speaker buzzing , ...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LG phones have always been of great quality and reliability since the flip phone era when I had them. In the past years, they sorta fell behind in regards to the smartphone market but they have been getting back on the ball in the past year or so. Optimus series, including 2x, is definitely a great one.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 01:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 PM ----------

HTC Radar 4G is done. Really like the WP7 experience, but also like how ICS works on my Archos 101G9, and wouldn't mind putting it on the LG Optimus 2x.

What should I do? Buy another Radar, or buy a 2x? Which would be more worth it, as pertaining to my price range? ($200-$300)

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using xda app-developers app


----------



## In3rDm0RetHeNu (Dec 19, 2012)

This decision will kill me, please help. After reading for hours, I am still stuck at the decision of choosing the Asus t700t or the Galaxy Note 10.1. I would like to use a pen, but I have heard it is not as good on the 700t. I will not play games constantly, but I do plan on installing Ubuntu, and that is my main concern.


----------



## b1n4ry (Dec 19, 2012)

b1n4ry said:


> im on verizon and my thunderbolt is due for an upgrade ive had a love hate relationship with this phone and feel its time to move on to the hotter younger chick on the block
> 
> what are the best phones out or to be released for verizon i've had my eyes on the galaxys3 and note2 but im sure there are others out that may surpass or give them a run for their money i want something with good processing and great battry life decent if it has a swappable battery and possibly a car mount like my thunderbolt had

Click to collapse



any thoughts?


----------



## Dane Reynolds (Dec 19, 2012)

*I'd Give The Nexus 10 Ago.*

Honestly after buying the surface RT I really want to get the nexus 10,  although I've never used Android, but I'd give it a go. :laugh:


----------



## fernman1 (Dec 21, 2012)

In3rDm0RetHeNu said:


> This decision will kill me, please help. After reading for hours, I am still stuck at the decision of choosing the Asus t700t or the Galaxy Note 10.1. I would like to use a pen, but I have heard it is not as good on the 700t. I will not play games constantly, but I do plan on installing Ubuntu, and that is my main concern.

Click to collapse



In my view, I would go with the Asus 700t because they are quite a solid unit and is more accepting (hardware wise) to modifications. And if you were more interested in graphics I would recommend the samsung, however you said you want to install Ubuntu..of course this is just my opinion Good luck! 

---------- Post added at 08:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 PM ----------




b1n4ry said:


> any thoughts?

Click to collapse



I would say that because everyone has the GS3 I personally would stay away from it. but that hole line is of devices from samsung are quite high end in my view and talk about and awesome screen and hardware! I have the Note i717 that I ROMed with AOKP however I went a year with it stock and it was fine so i like the S2. But if you want something different I would say it depends on what you are looking for in a device. Modifications? Games? social networking? business all of the above like most of us . If you must have somthing different, perhaps an HTC  DROID DNA? It depends on your budget too. Good luck! :good:


----------



## chelsea boy (Dec 21, 2012)

*SGS2*

Got the sammy S2 on contract with Orange on monday (my first android phone) and it's wow, was going to get the s3 but all my friends have the s2 so I went for it and it's great

---------- Post added at 10:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 AM ----------

rooted it last night, which was very scary as i now it voids the warranty so guess it's time to get away from ICS and install a jb rom, any ideas people


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## arkadeep94 (Dec 21, 2012)

Guys. I need advice. I'm looking to buy my first smartphone so this better be a good one. 
I'm from India so no on contract pricing here. 
After some research, I have come down to the following phones
Galaxy S2 and the XPERIA S. 

Which one should I go for?


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 21, 2012)

arkadeep94 said:


> Guys. I need advice. I'm looking to buy my first smartphone so this better be a good one.
> I'm from India so no on contract pricing here.
> After some research, I have come down to the following phones
> Galaxy S2 and the XPERIA S.
> ...

Click to collapse



S2 is well established and has  lot to offer.
On a spec sheet Xperia S takes a lead.
So if you plan to tinker a lot, get the S2.
If you want to use normally and do a little tweaking, get the Xperia S.
Either way you will be getting a great device!


----------



## arkadeep94 (Dec 21, 2012)

I just want something which will give me best value for my money. 
So on a purely specifications point of view, you say that the XPERIA is better?
In terms of tweaking, I only plan to play launchers for the first six months or so. Essentially what I am saying is that I have no immediate plans of rooting.


----------



## UrbanLagoon (Dec 21, 2012)

If your aiming for a tablet, nothing comes close to iPad and if you want the fastest and biggest phone out definitely go for note 2. This thing is a monster.

But I have s nexus 10 and an iPad 4. I want to throw my nexus against the wall.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jmurph (Dec 21, 2012)

*Great Posts*

Great posts here!! Very insightful to read reviews from knowledgeable users.. My personal recommendation for Sprint is definitely the HTC EVO 4G LTE, for stability, performance and development.


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 21, 2012)

arkadeep94 said:


> I just want something which will give me best value for my money.
> So on a purely specifications point of view, you say that the XPERIA is better?
> In terms of tweaking, I only plan to play launchers for the first six months or so. Essentially what I am saying is that I have no immediate plans of rooting.

Click to collapse



Let me give you the best help.
Read this and decide!


----------



## kentt1 (Dec 21, 2012)

Trying to figure out a few things.  Which Galaxy S III should I get if I get one. I know all the variants aren't made equal with other devices.  I'll being using it on Rogers in Canada.
Same question if  got the Note II.


----------



## lunarMyst (Dec 21, 2012)

*Looking for Verizon Galaxy Note 2 US*

Does anyone have a good deal on a verizon galaxy note 2. I'm in Arizona and need to purchase one outright to keep my unlimited data plan. Please  PM me or reply if you have one. Of course It needs to have a clean ESN, in great shape with no water or other damage.

Thanks!


----------



## arkadeep94 (Dec 22, 2012)

I had read that that article on gsmarena. 
I guess I'll go for the XPERIA then. 
Thanks again.


----------



## deadlydazzler (Dec 22, 2012)

*help me*

I am planning to buy a budget android phone between 10-12K. I have micromax a110 canvas 2 as my prime  option . Please help me choose a good phone.. I do a lot of texting and play games little.. listen to songs often ....


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 22, 2012)

deadlydazzler said:


> I am planning to buy a budget android phone between 10-12K. I have micromax a110 canvas 2 as my prime  option . Please help me choose a good phone.. I do a lot of texting and play games little.. listen to songs often ....

Click to collapse



If you have no issues with the brand name then Canvas 2 or Karbonn A30 should be great for you!
Else you can get a lower spec'ed but better branded Xperia Tipo!


----------



## mfsr98 (Dec 22, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys, are there any significant differences between HTC One X and One X+ except more memory, higher CPU clock, and the uglier red buttons?
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10 stable powered by Marmite kernel

Click to collapse



One X plus has LTE, a bit eavier, corning glass *2*, HTC Sense 4+, a bit better secondary camera, comes with JellyBean out of the box, GPU is GeForce *2*, browser is HTML5 and not HTML, has support for GPS GLONASS, bigger capacity battery.


----------



## mfsr98 (Dec 22, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> LTE: I don't even have 3G, so...
> Heavier: No problem.
> Corning Glass 2: Could be useful.
> HTC Sense 4+: Couldn't care less.
> ...

Click to collapse



I think the same way as you, don't even have 2G...


----------



## gagdude (Dec 22, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> I think the same way as you, don't even have 2G...

Click to collapse



0.o what do you have? 1x?

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## mfsr98 (Dec 22, 2012)

gagdude said:


> 0.o what do you have? 1x?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



lol, I only use wifi.


----------



## Vanilla Pudding (Dec 22, 2012)

gagdude said:


> 0.o what do you have? 1x?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Is nexus 4 good ? Or LG sucks ?

Sent from my GT-S5570


----------



## gagdude (Dec 22, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> lol, I only use wifi.

Click to collapse



Ahh. Lol I was like "how does this man survive with such slow speeds?





silverdrag2 said:


> Is nexus 4 good ? Or LG sucks ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570

Click to collapse



Well remember the shortcomings like 16gb storage, non removable battery, etc.
But I like it. Blazing fast. Not much to complain about, the buzzing in the earpiece is inaudible, I have no yellow tint, in perfect condition no scratches after a week, great screen.
However I do have to say it gets hot when gaming and the battery life could use some work. Hopefully software updates can help with the battery, but rooting and custom kernalling does wonders from what ive seen

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Geo2160 (Dec 22, 2012)

Guys, I was thinking about upgrading from the Galaxy S 2 to the S 3 or the HTC One X?(international versions). I would really want to upgrade my S2, but I can't justify the extra money. 

The HOX would be different enough for me to spend more, but the development seems stagnant and very limited compared to the S2 and I've heard the sound quality sucks. This is pretty much a deal breaker for me since I listen to a lot of music, but I can't really complain since the S2 is worse in this regard.

The S3 on the other hand is plainly better, but it's just not big enough of an upgrade to be worth buying. Spending an extra hundred euros just for a bigger screen and better sound quality doesn't sound like a very good deal. Unless I'm missing something.

What's your opinion? Am I missing something that would the S3 worth buying? Is the HOX better than what i've read? Should i keep my money?

LE: There's also the Xperia T, but I'm a little reluctant about it.


----------



## Hemmy12 (Dec 23, 2012)

So it was my birthday yesterday, long story short I decided to play hacky sack with my phone and messed up the screen pretty good. Not sure why but that's irrelevant now. 

So now I'm looking for a new phone! 
I currently have an LG optimus lte and I'd like something that is at least equal in specs and performance. 
Being able to root is a must. 
Also I'm with Telus. 

Any suggestions? 

I'd also like a phone with good development! 

Sent from my LG-P930 using xda app-developers app


----------



## eoraptor (Dec 23, 2012)

Geo2160 said:


> Guys, I was thinking about upgrading from the Galaxy S 2 to the S 3 or the HTC One X?(international versions). I would really want to upgrade my S2, but I can't justify the extra money.
> 
> The HOX would be different enough for me to spend more, but the development seems stagnant and very limited compared to the S2 and I've heard the sound quality sucks. This is pretty much a deal breaker for me since I listen to a lot of music, but I can't really complain since the S2 is worse in this regard.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, I was just gifted an H0X second hand, and I can say this about it. The speaker in the back is a little flat, but hook it to HDMI or plug in high quality head phones and it will blow your aural mind. The screen is also onpar with an Amoled screen for color and sharpness. My only complaint about it is that it only has about 9 gigs of user storage, and no SD card slot to expans it, so if you watch movies or music a lot, you'll be forced to do it from the cloud more. 

Never tried out an S2, but I know the S4 comes out in April of 2013, so an upgrade to the S3 right now might sting.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Geo2160 (Dec 23, 2012)

@eoraptor: You probably got an american/LTE/dual core version, with Snapdragon S4 chipset which has very good sound quality. However, i was talking about international version (with Tegra 3/Exynos)


----------



## Kingfoot (Dec 23, 2012)

SIII or Note2 on Verizon in Washington?


----------



## sxeMonster (Dec 23, 2012)

when approximately next nexus will be released?


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 23, 2012)

Kingfoot said:


> SIII or Note2 on Verizon in Washington?

Click to collapse



Big screen not a problem? Note 2.
Else GS3.







sxeMonster said:


> when approximately next nexus will be released?

Click to collapse



Lol what.
whenever it'll be, don't start waiting for it now! 

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## Kingfoot (Dec 23, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Big screen not a problem? Note 2.
> Else GS3.

Click to collapse



Thanks, I am getting a new plan with Verizon and I want an Android that will LAST. All my previous ones haven't had lasting performance. Also quick question; does GSIII and Note2 have CM10 support? If not official but unofficial? If so, how is the performance? (if you know).


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 23, 2012)

Kingfoot said:


> Thanks, I am getting a new plan with Verizon and I want an Android that will LAST. All my previous ones haven't had lasting performance. Also quick question; does GSIII and Note2 have CM10 support? If not official but unofficial? If so, how is the performance? (if you know).

Click to collapse



Both these devices are the cream of android at the moment, so performance is absolutely a matter which is of no concern.
Buy anyone and you can be assured of great support (CM official/unofficial)  both, and minimum 2-3 years of Samsung official updates as well. 

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## Kingfoot (Dec 23, 2012)

Really appreciate the help!

Going to check out Verizon later today to experience the phones first hand and hopefully ill have my mind made and onto a REAL phone!

I know it's just an opinion but I'm curious; how is Samsung's flavor of Android compared to CM10? I'm wondering if it would even be worth a custom ROM. Although I try to avoid having too many apps that alter how a ROM performs as most of those things I believe should be built into an OS which is why CM10 is better than most stock ROMS I've experienced from LG and HTC. So I'm just thinking about the comparison from an every day user, as a 10m example at the store will be slightly different.


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 23, 2012)

Kingfoot said:


> Really appreciate the help!
> 
> Going to check out Verizon later today to experience the phones first hand and hopefully ill have my mind made and onto a REAL phone!
> 
> I know it's just an opinion but I'm curious; how is Samsung's flavor of Android compared to CM10? I'm wondering if it would even be worth a custom ROM. Although I try to avoid having too many apps that alter how a ROM performs as most of those things I believe should be built into an OS which is why CM10 is better than most stock ROMS I've experienced from LG and HTC. So I'm just thinking about the comparison from an every day user, as a 10m example at the store will be slightly different.

Click to collapse



Like all custom ROM's CM allows you some features that a stock ROM will not ever provide, the basic being Overclocking your device!
This in turn allows you to experience the full power of your device and gives performance boosts.
But on devices like the GS3/Note2 or even GS2/GNexus, the CPU is powerful enough to give you smoothness at normal clock speeds. Overclocking might not even give a boost feel unless you do some benchmarks.
In this case ROMS like CM, are used for extra customizations, which is actually why someone buys an Android in the first place.

Sorry about a generic answer, but since i dont own a GS3 or Note2 i cannot say something device specific 

You can check out CM 10.1 on GS3/Note2 videos on Youtube to get hands-on idea of how they perform and in the store can compare them to the stock one! :good:


----------



## mfsr98 (Dec 23, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Lol what.
> whenever it'll be, don't start waiting for it now!
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



SUPPOSEDILY (do you write it like that? ) it's already released. Just not released in most of the countries


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 23, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> SUPPOSEDILY (do you write it like that? ) it's already released. Just not released in most of the countries

Click to collapse



Yeah auto correct says that's right. 
And i think he is asking about a Nexus 5.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 23, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I was making up my mind to by Sony Xperia S, until the announced their Jellybean time frame. Very disappointing. February for Xperia T??! April for Xperia S? Samsung Released their Jellybean 2 month ago. And their customization is much more deeper than Sony's, which is merely just a theme. Their new phones will probably not get the Android 4.2 treatment as well, ever.
> 
> So, as I was saying, I want a new phone. I'm a Nexus fan but since Google has ruined both recent Nexus phones with only 16 GB's of internal storage, I wouldn't buy them. Now, I'm thinking of HTC One X. It's a very attractive design, great screen, great SoC, 32 GB memory is enough, but the high price and Sense UI (read: crap) are holding me back.
> 
> What do you guys think? Is it a wise choice?

Click to collapse



Why not nexus 4? 

What about galaxy s 3 or premier? 

And 

AKA Bruce Wayne


----------



## nodwink (Dec 23, 2012)

I have the Galaxy S3.  I have long been a fan of the physical querty keyboard, but when I saw everything that this phone was capable of, I gave it up.  Love this phone!


----------



## mfsr98 (Dec 23, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Yeah auto correct says that's right.
> And i think he is asking about a Nexus 5.

Click to collapse



Oh, then he can wait


----------



## akkenoth (Dec 23, 2012)

*GT540 - what next?*

Mornin' (or afternoon', or even m'night for GMTers).

I'm about to get a new phone (first half of January), and I'm not sure what to choose (d'uh, why would I post in this thread...).
Tomorrow will be exactly 2 years of my "adventure" with LG GT540 (optimus aka swift) and this time I want something that won't be low-mid tier at least for a year. Though my budget is limited, so there is no chance for a top-tier device, the phone should be under $350.

Firstly, I'm in Poland and I need a device that will work here (AFAIR 900/1800 GSM and 900/2100 3G).
I'm looking for something with at least 768MB of RAM, dual-core processor (it's not a total must-have though) and >=4" screen. Other criteria are: SD-card slot and big and removable battery. I prefer Android 4.0 or better, but waiting a bit for an update is nothing bad - as a GT540 user, I'm used to switching roms, reconfiguring system from the beggining, restoring backups etc.

I'd also love to have a physical QWERTY keyboard, but I've already realised that it's hardly possible in that class and got used to idea of buying a BT keyboard. And yes, I know virtual keyboards are good, but I'd use it for much more than texting.

I've been thinging of (in this order): LG L9, SGS Advance and HTC Desire X - that should give you an approximation of what I'm looking for.

Also, as this is my 1st time writing than just reading here, hello everyone.


----------



## mfsr98 (Dec 23, 2012)

akkenoth said:


> Mornin' (or afternoon', or even m'night for GMTers).
> 
> I'm about to get a new phone (first half of January), and I'm not sure what to choose (d'uh, why would I post in this thread...).
> Tomorrow will be exactly 2 years of my "adventure" with LG GT540 (optimus aka swift) and this time I want something that won't be low-mid tier at least for a year. Though my budget is limited, so there is no chance for a top-tier device, the phone should be under $350.
> ...

Click to collapse



I think HTC Desire X is a waste. Try getting the Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## akkenoth (Dec 23, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> I think HTC Desire X is a waste. Try getting the Galaxy Nexus.

Click to collapse



Thought of it, but it's not available via service providers. But if it's really THAT better, I can take anything else, sell it and buy Nexus (though it's more like $400 here with 24 month warranty).
So - is it worth the trouble? How is it compared to closest competant - L9? From what I've read so far, it doesn't have SD card support, has smaller battery, PenTile display and no physical buttons (home/back/menu).


----------



## mfsr98 (Dec 24, 2012)

akkenoth said:


> Thought of it, but it's not available via service providers. But if it's really THAT better, I can take anything else, sell it and buy Nexus (though it's more like $400 here with 24 month warranty).
> So - is it worth the trouble? How is it compared to closest competant - L9? From what I've read so far, it doesn't have SD card support, has smaller battery, PenTile display and no physical buttons (home/back/menu).

Click to collapse



I have the same problem has you. The L9 has better specs then the Nexus, but if care about support on XDA, go definitively for the Nexus. If you don't care, go for the L9.


----------



## Felimenta97 (Dec 24, 2012)

If you don't mind no Sd Card and smaller battery, Xperia P is also good. Good screen and a sub physical keys.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## akkenoth (Dec 24, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> I have the same problem has you. The L9 has better specs then the Nexus, but if care about support on XDA, go definitively for the Nexus. If you don't care, go for the L9.

Click to collapse



L9 is also cheaper and available in service providers' plans. Though I'm kinda used to good community support - I'm using CM for over 1.5 years on my 2yo GT540.


Felimenta97 said:


> If you don't mind no Sd Card and smaller battery, Xperia P is also good. Good screen and a sub physical keys.

Click to collapse



It has WAY too small battery. If only it was replacable...

Let's pretend (for a moment), that Nexus doesn't exist. L9 or S Advance? 4.7" screen is huge after using 3.2" (about 2 times bigger), I'm a bit worried about usefullness of such big screen, using it one-handed won't be too comfortable. i9070 has better support - JB is to be released in few weeks, where LG is known of delaying updates until noone is using said device anymore. Or is there other phone I haven't considered yet?


----------



## rege420 (Dec 24, 2012)

I have an original kindle fire I'm thinking about getting the 32 gig 8.9 fire hd. Can anyone suggest something better for a reasonable price? How is the nexus 7? And can I get my kindle fire apps on anything other than a fire?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 24, 2012)

akkenoth said:


> L9 is also cheaper and available in service providers' plans. Though I'm kinda used to good community support - I'm using CM for over 1.5 years on my 2yo GT540.
> 
> It has WAY too small battery. If only it was replacable...
> 
> Let's pretend (for a moment), that Nexus doesn't exist. L9 or S Advance? 4.7" screen is huge after using 3.2" (about 2 times bigger), I'm a bit worried about usefullness of such big screen, using it one-handed won't be too comfortable. i9070 has better support - JB is to be released in few weeks, where LG is known of delaying updates until noone is using said device anymore. Or is there other phone I haven't considered yet?

Click to collapse



If available in your area, give a look to the Motorola Razr XT910.
It has a big screen, sd slot and decent battery life.

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## Lôvê Rîdêr (Dec 24, 2012)

*look here admin*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2062547


----------



## dyc4ha (Dec 24, 2012)

*android phone under $USD350*

Hi all,

I am looking for a phone for my girlfriend, she doesnt really care about the specs or needs lots of storage; just needs the battery to last a solid day with facebook/instagram being constantly used. She doesnt really watch videos or play games, dont need LTE too. Screen size upwards of 4" to about the size of the S3. Needs to be unlocked, she will be living in France!

Budget is a soft budget, can go up a little if worth it!

Thanks for the help, and let me know if I need to provide any more info. Cheers and Merry Xmas!

PS I wouldve gotten the nexus 4 if it werent out of stock, but I need one asap.

EDIT: OH almost forgot, will be skyping a fair amount


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 24, 2012)

dyc4ha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking for a phone for my girlfriend, she doesnt really care about the specs or needs lots of storage; just needs the battery to last a solid day with facebook/instagram being constantly used. She doesnt really watch videos or play games, dont need LTE too. Screen size upwards of 4" to about the size of the S3. Needs to be unlocked, she will be living in France!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please specify approximate budget ! Anyway is moto razr hd affordable


----------



## dyc4ha (Dec 24, 2012)

nikufellow said:


> Please specify approximate budget ! Anyway is moto razr hd affordable

Click to collapse



Yea sorry I wrote it in the title, shouldve made it more clear in the post. Anyway I need an android phone (4.1 hopefully) under USD350!
Thanks!


----------



## akkenoth (Dec 24, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> If available in your area, give a look to the Motorola Razr XT910.
> It has a big screen, sd slot and decent battery life.

Click to collapse



It's surely nice and worth looking into, as well as XT894 (qwerty, yayy). Unfortunately they're not available through plans - only aftermarket. And I'm afraid they're a bit above my budget - they're rather about $400, while I'll be able to get a $300 phone in a plan (and I want to buy it here, in Poland - international warranties are PITA).


----------



## vicksz (Dec 24, 2012)

i want to buy Sony Xperia's phone..

any recommendation for me ?


----------



## Felimenta97 (Dec 25, 2012)

vicksz said:


> i want to buy Sony Xperia's phone..
> 
> any recommendation for me ?

Click to collapse



High end: Xperia T/V

Mid End: Xperia P

Low End: Xperia U/Go

Budget: Xperia J/Tipo

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 25, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> High end: Xperia T/V
> 
> Mid End: Xperia P
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Also mid end xperia sola can be an option !


----------



## mfsr98 (Dec 25, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> High end: Xperia T/V
> 
> Mid End: Xperia P
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Where did the S go? It is between Mid and High, but I think you can consider high


----------



## Felimenta97 (Dec 25, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> Where did the S go? It is between Mid and High, but I think you can consider high

Click to collapse



Yeah. I'd make it High, but only if your budget is good for P but low for T.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 25, 2012)

P is an option but its battery life is below average - so I would recommend anybody going for p to save a bit more and get s


----------



## vinaypda (Dec 25, 2012)

*Best Android Phone*

My budget is around Rs 10000 ($200). I am looking for a really good phone. I have short listed Sony Xperia Tipo, HTC Explorer & HTC Desire C. Guys can you recommend me which the good one. phone must be able to play games like temple run & other apps on play store. Also pls recommend when model is easy to root for more version upgrades.


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 25, 2012)

vinaypda said:


> My budget is around Rs 10000 ($200). I am looking for a really good phone. I have short listed Sony Xperia Tipo, HTC Explorer & HTC Desire C. Guys can you recommend me which the good one. phone must be able to play games like temple run & other apps on play store. Also pls recommend when model is easy to root for more version upgrades.

Click to collapse



You cannot expect a smooth gaming device under 10k.
Though Micromax Canvas 2 or Karbonn A30/A9 can do that.
If you go by the brand name, under 10k, tipo is your best bet. 

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## Nikhil_ (Dec 25, 2012)

*Best budget phone?*

hello guys, my budget is Rs. 15k ( around $272 ).
Currently, Xperia miro is under my consideration. 
In short, i will like to get the most out of it.
Any other phone you guys recommend?


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 25, 2012)

Nikhil_ said:


> hello guys, my budget is Rs. 15k ( around $272 ).
> Currently, Xperia miro is under my consideration.
> In short, i will like to get the most out of it.
> Any other phone you guys recommend?

Click to collapse



How about ray - miro is adteno 200 right ?
Also why not xperia u - falls in your budget -around 16 k :thumbup:
But if I were you I would get xperia p from ebay at 17k because for 2k more you get a fairly balanced package 

---------- Post added at 04:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 PM ----------




vinaypda said:


> My budget is around Rs 10000 ($200). I am looking for a really good phone. I have short listed Sony Xperia Tipo, HTC Explorer & HTC Desire C. Guys can you recommend me which the good one. phone must be able to play games like temple run & other apps on play store. Also pls recommend when model is easy to root for more version upgrades.

Click to collapse



Tipo is the best out of three you've listed - but don't expect any serious gaming from it :thumbup:
If you are into roms and kernels then explorer has the best development out of three I guess


----------



## Nikhil_ (Dec 25, 2012)

nikufellow said:


> How about ray - miro is adteno 200 right ?
> Also why not xperia u - falls in your budget -around 16 k :thumbup:
> But if I were you I would get xperia p from ebay at 17k because for 2k more you get a fairly balanced package

Click to collapse




I do like Xperia U \m/. The only thing that bugs me its internal memory, only 4gb accessible.
about xperia p, its a lil far fetched for me. But as it is damn good, i might consider it. In any case, can i trust buying online? ~ from ebay? ~ i m not sure.


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 25, 2012)

Nikhil_ said:


> I do like Xperia U \m/. The only thing that bugs me its internal memory, only 4gb accessible.
> about xperia p, its a lil far fetched for me. But as it is damn good, i might consider it. In any case, can i trust buying online? ~ from ebay? ~ i m not sure.

Click to collapse



Yup you can always trust e bay 
I've have always had good experiences with then through delivery may take a few days more than expected at times !
And about u - it has 4gb + 2gb reserved for apps  
gotta say u looks stunning in real time :thumbup:


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 25, 2012)

Nikhil_ said:


> I do like Xperia U \m/. The only thing that bugs me its internal memory, only 4gb accessible.
> about xperia p, its a lil far fetched for me. But as it is damn good, i might consider it. In any case, can i trust buying online? ~ from ebay? ~ i m not sure.

Click to collapse



If space is an issue you can also check Samsung Galaxy S Duos. It's no hotshot but it gets the work done easily.
Also its pretty responsive. My friend just got it for 16k from a nearby store.. 

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## Zoneninja (Dec 25, 2012)

Hey guys in August I decided to buy a new smartphone(HOX) because I definitely hate S3 so I sold it, buying this guy. What I want to buy for the Christmas (for me xD)  is an excellent tablet which can easily replace my laptop. Tell me a beast of a tablet, No Samsung(Designed for humans, but not for me). THANKS AND MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!! 

Sent from my house using XDA premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 25, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> If space is an issue you can also check Samsung Galaxy S Duos. It's no hotshot but it gets the work done easily.
> Also its pretty responsive. My friend just got it for 16k from a nearby store..
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



Btw s duos's specs doesn't cut it these days 
If you ask me the only sammy worth buying in 20k range is s advance 

---------- Post added at 07:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 PM ----------




Zoneninja said:


> Hey guys in August I decided to buy a new smartphone(HOX) because I definitely hate S3 so I sold it, buying this guy. What I want to buy for the Christmas (for me xD)  is an excellent tablet which can easily replace my laptop. Tell me a beast of a tablet, No Samsung(Designed for humans, but not for me). THANKS AND MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!
> 
> Sent from my house using XDA premium

Click to collapse



How about nexus 10 - yup you got your best 
And why not buy one x+ instead of one x


----------



## Felimenta97 (Dec 25, 2012)

Zoneninja said:


> Hey guys in August I decided to buy a new smartphone(HOX) because I definitely hate S3 so I sold it, buying this guy. What I want to buy for the Christmas (for me xD)  is an excellent tablet which can easily replace my laptop. Tell me a beast of a tablet, No Samsung(Designed for humans, but not for me). THANKS AND MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!
> 
> Sent from my house using XDA premium

Click to collapse



I don't think a tablet can fully replace a notebook... They are great tools, but not totally replace them. The closest you can get from a notebook experience is Transformer Infinity.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoneninja (Dec 25, 2012)

I just heard about Hox+ in October I live in a pretty poor country and here was a viable later than normal.. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 25, 2012)

Zoneninja said:


> I just heard about Hox+ in October I live in a pretty poor country and here was a viable later than normal..
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



okay mate you'll have no regrets even if you go for hox  
I hate suggesting this but when it comes to tablets you'd be better off considering an ipad4 as its ecosystem is simply much better than that of android ! Btw what about nexus 10 I suggested earlier -availability problem


----------



## Zoneninja (Dec 25, 2012)

Asus transformer is a good choice and I don't want something that would fully replace my laptop because no tablet can replace i7 processor but I want something not that big but still powerful, Btw I heard from a friend that this tablet is a little bit laggy and he is disappointed about this

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 25, 2012)

Zoneninja said:


> Asus transformer is a good choice and I don't want something that would fully replace my laptop because no tablet can replace i7 processor but I want something not that big but still powerful, Btw I heard from a friend that this tablet is a little bit laggy and he is disappointed about this
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Check the transformer section am sure you would find out whether its laggy or not if you lurk around there for sometime :thumbup:


----------



## Nikhil_ (Dec 25, 2012)

Is there any other phone or any phone of HtC in my range? 
~ 272$ ~ Rs.15k


----------



## Nikhil_ (Dec 25, 2012)

how about Google Nexus S, available on ebay.in for Rs.13.5k?
Desire X is around 18k, even on ebay


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 25, 2012)

Nikhil_ said:


> how about Google Nexus S, available on ebay.in for Rs.13.5k?
> Desire X is around 18k, even on ebay

Click to collapse



Oldie but worth it


----------



## Nikhil_ (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanx a lot guys for your suggestions.
astly here are my considerations, now all depends on 'money' 
Xperia P > Xperia Sola > Xperia U
Most probably i will go for Xperia Sola considering my budget.
where does Nexus S stand?
And eBay is safe? *buying a gadget online for first time* 
What about warranty and all?


----------



## PROGUERAM (Dec 25, 2012)

Any idea if HTC Titan or Titan II coming to India? 

Sent from my RaZr on MIUI.


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 25, 2012)

PROGUERAM said:


> Any idea if HTC Titan or Titan II coming to India?
> 
> Sent from my RaZr on MIUI.

Click to collapse



Titan never came then why hope for titan 2


----------



## Nikhil_ (Dec 25, 2012)

Nikhil_ said:


> Thanx a lot guys for your suggestions.
> astly here are my considerations, now all depends on 'money'
> Xperia P > Xperia Sola > Xperia U
> Most probably i will go for Xperia Sola considering my budget.
> ...

Click to collapse



??


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 25, 2012)

Nikhil_ said:


> Thanx a lot guys for your suggestions.
> astly here are my considerations, now all depends on 'money'
> Xperia P > Xperia Sola > Xperia U
> Most probably i will go for Xperia Sola considering my budget.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you can't be satisfied with a slim battery life then p is your best bet !
Also like I've earlier there is nothing to be worried about ebay !
You'll probably be getting dealers warranty not the manufacturers warranty I guess !


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 25, 2012)

Nikhil_ said:


> Thanx a lot guys for your suggestions.
> astly here are my considerations, now all depends on 'money'
> Xperia P > Xperia Sola > Xperia U
> Most probably i will go for Xperia Sola considering my budget.
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't get anything other than P or above. (Excluding Xperia go)
Sony has discontinued updates for Sola, U, miro, tipo.
So you'll be stuck with unofficial ROM's only.
Better go for the P or S Advance(both are in line for a JB update)


----------



## PROGUERAM (Dec 25, 2012)

nikufellow said:


> Titan never came then why hope for titan 2

Click to collapse



 
So waiting is  hopeless right...

Sent from my RaZr on MIUI.


----------



## Nikhil_ (Dec 25, 2012)

hmm. I will try to get p.
Incase i can't should i wait for something new or for price drop?
Or go with any other choice?


----------



## PROGUERAM (Dec 25, 2012)

Nikhil_ said:


> hmm. I will try to get p.
> Incase i can't should i wait for something new or for price drop?
> Or go with any other choice?

Click to collapse



There is Xperia J  for 15K

Sent from my RaZr on MIUI.


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 25, 2012)

Nikhil_ said:


> hmm. I will try to get p.
> Incase i can't should i wait for something new or for price drop?
> Or go with any other choice?

Click to collapse



How far can you raise your budget?


----------



## Nikhil_ (Dec 25, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> How far can you raise your budget?

Click to collapse



Rs.15k


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 25, 2012)

Nikhil_ said:


> Rs.15k

Click to collapse



if you can stretch it 2k more buy p from ebay and stay happy
if you can extent it 4l more-buy s advance - not muck development but official jb update coming soon :thumbup:


----------



## Nikhil_ (Dec 25, 2012)

PROGUERAM said:


> There is Xperia J  for 15K
> 
> Sent from my RaZr on MIUI.

Click to collapse



Isn't Xperia Sola b8r than J?
Sola has dual core, b8r gpu.
Does JB update matters so much? ~ relative to hardware


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 25, 2012)

Nikhil_ said:


> Isn't Xperia Sola b8r than J?
> Sola has dual core, b8r gpu.
> Does JB update matters so much? ~ relative to hardware

Click to collapse



Sola has floating touch too 
depends on you if you plan on keeping this for 2-3 years to come then nit having jb  (even having it) will create compatibility issues ! Better to buy A future proof device


----------



## ditou007 (Dec 25, 2012)

Can anyone help me what device do i take depending on xda forums like a phone with a variety on different roms kernel etc my budget is 20,000 rs. Indian 
Thank u....

Sent from my E15i using xda app-developers app


----------



## PROGUERAM (Dec 25, 2012)

It depends on your requirement also...
I mean, if you want it for music, camera, business...also, a higher version of the OS doesn't necessarily mean better performance BTW...

Sent from my RaZr on MIUI.


----------



## Nikhil_ (Dec 25, 2012)

nikufellow said:


> if you can stretch it 2k more buy p from ebay and stay happy
> if you can extent it 4l more-buy s advance - not muck development but official jb update coming soon :thumbup:

Click to collapse



funny thing, i already extended 3k and got here  (15k)
u talking to extend more :''D


----------



## ditou007 (Dec 25, 2012)

I want it for performance all in one device but mainly performance and camera clarity

Sent from my E15i using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 10:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 PM ----------

Do u think taking devices from micromax or karbonn is helpfull like their config. Is gud most of them having 4.0 or above but no development as such no roms and all other stuff where as samsung and xperia phones are gud in those cases but costly....
So what phone under 20,000 rs (indian) should i buy....
Thank u...

Sent from my E15i using xda app-developers app


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 25, 2012)

ditou007 said:


> I want it for performance all in one device but mainly performance and camera clarity
> 
> Sent from my E15i using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



S advance will get you official jb
Htc one v has some serious development going on :thumbup:


----------



## Nikhil_ (Dec 25, 2012)

nikufellow said:


> Sola has floating touch too
> depends on you if you plan on keeping this for 2-3 years to come then nit having jb  (even having it) will create compatibility issues ! Better to buy A future proof device

Click to collapse



Acc to you i should get J or P instead of Sola?

btw except the update issue, how will be my experience of Sola? Games? general speed? (Won't Sola be faster than J?)
Please also tell about Xperia U and miro performance?


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 25, 2012)

Go for p


----------



## Nikhil_ (Dec 25, 2012)

nikufellow said:


> Go for p

Click to collapse



lol  
stop trolling, and please tell me about Xperia Sola's perfomance general/game?
J or Sola?
Miro and U's perfomance also


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 25, 2012)

ditou007 said:


> Can anyone help me what device do i take depending on xda forums like a phone with a variety on different roms kernel etc my budget is 20,000 rs. Indian
> Thank u....
> 
> Sent from my E15i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Can you raise the budget by 3-4k?
Yes by 3-4k - Get the HTC One S (S4)
Yes by 2k - Xperia P
Yes by 1k - You might get a deal for SGS2
No - Get Samsung Galaxy S Advance.



Nikhil_ said:


> lol
> stop trolling, and please tell me about Xperia Sola's perfomance general/game?
> J or Sola?
> Miro and U's perfomance also

Click to collapse



Sony is really a f'ed up company!
Xperia J is an inferior phone (Single core 1Ghz, relatively Poor GPU), still it is in line for a JB update!
On the other hand Sola is a dual core better equipped phone, still no future Sony software support for it! (Though for Sola, battery seems to be a trouble, but Xperia P has a similar battery and it is said to last a day)

So I'd finally suggest.
Forget miro & J.
If you are comfortable with no future updates & limited storage - Get U.
If you are fine with no future updates but expandable storage - Get Sola
Also Sola is available for around 16k, so try to get your hands on a S Advance instead.

Further check videos on Youtube for hands on review of the device that pleases you the most and fits your budget!


----------



## MrB79 (Dec 25, 2012)

*Nokia Lumia 620 or Sony Xperia P*

Hi

I need advice on the better phone to buy-Nokia Lumia 620 or Sony Xperia P.The criteria according to importance are

1.Gaming quality/performance

2.Screen/Display quality

3.Connectivity-especially to TV

and any other important factor(s)you can think of.

Merry Xmas.


----------



## zorg24 (Dec 25, 2012)

It's finally time for me to upgrade from my good old Evo 4g, I'm still stuck with Sprint though, to me it seems like the best options are the Galaxy SIII, Galaxy Note SII, or LG Optimus G.  What would you recommend? Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Zoneninja (Dec 25, 2012)

It depends on your budget.. I suggest you getting Samsung Galaxy Note 2 if you like big phones, but at the same time powerful phones. If you don't like note 2 you can stick with Optimus G or Gs3

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## zorg24 (Dec 25, 2012)

Battery life is pretty important to me, does the Galaxy Note really have that much better battery life?


----------



## gagdude (Dec 25, 2012)

zorg24 said:


> Battery life is pretty important to me, does the Galaxy Note really have that much better battery life?

Click to collapse



It has a a giant 3100 mAh battery in it

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## zorg24 (Dec 25, 2012)

gagdude said:


> It has a a giant 3100 mAh battery in it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Thanks I'm well aware of how lage the note's battery is I was curious if anyone had some realworld numbers for those phones.


----------



## Zoneninja (Dec 25, 2012)

Note is having a great batter life


Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## gagdude (Dec 25, 2012)

zorg24 said:


> Thanks I'm well aware of how lage the note's battery is I was curious if anyone had some realworld numbers for those phones.

Click to collapse



Most people would get around 6 hrs screen on time

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Zoneninja (Dec 25, 2012)

Meanwhile my Hox is getting 5hrs on screen time.. 3100mah vs 1800mah wtf

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## schale01 (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm looking to build/hack together an internet radio box that would just play pandora, Google Music and a couple other internet based music services. Some specs I'm looking to include are a:
-4.3 or larger touchscreen.
-Wi-Fi
-microSD card expansion.

I was thinking of using a cheap android tablet as the base for this project.  I would prefer a device that is developer friendly but cost is a determining factor as well.  Ideas and suggestions are welcome.


----------



## mfsr98 (Dec 26, 2012)

schale01 said:


> I'm looking to build/hack together an internet radio box that would just play pandora, Google Music and a couple other internet based music services. Some specs I'm looking to include are a:
> -4.3 or larger touchscreen.
> -Wi-Fi
> -microSD card expansion.
> ...

Click to collapse



I would say Nexus 7, but no sd slot.
See if the Tab 2 (smaller version) fits your needs. That is a cheap and medium one!
I'd also say just buy a chinise one, but then you would get no support from XDA.


----------



## schale01 (Dec 26, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> I would say Nexus 7, but no sd slot.
> See if the Tab 2 (smaller version) fits your needs. That is a cheap and medium one!
> I'd also say just buy a chinise one, but then you would get no support from XDA.

Click to collapse



Yeah nexus 7 would definitely do it but seems to be a little bit of an overkill. I've seriously considered just buying a cheap off brand or Chinese branded tablet. I'd like to keep the total price point under the $100 mark. A small hacked up ebook reader would almost be enough. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda premium


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 26, 2012)

schale01 said:


> Yeah nexus 7 would definitely do it but seems to be a little bit of an overkill. I've seriously considered just buying a cheap off brand or Chinese branded tablet. I'd like to keep the total price point under the $100 mark. A small hacked up ebook reader would almost be enough.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Then you have plenty of options !


----------



## Dhiraj (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello everyone. Recently i lost my WFS. So I decide to buy a new one, but at the moment i cant spend more than 15K -16K INR. Please suggest me . I have Xperia U and HTC One V in my choice. Thanks in advance.


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 26, 2012)

idhbar said:


> Hello everyone. Recently i lost my WFS. So I decide to buy a new one, but at the moment i cant spend more than 15K -16K INR. Please suggest me . I have Xperia U and HTC One V in my choice. Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Spec wise u beats v . Btw v has more development and u is limited to to only 4+2 gb memory !

Sent from a hybrid phablet !


----------



## Dhiraj (Dec 26, 2012)

nikufellow said:


> Spec wise u beats v . Btw v has more development and u is limited to to only 4+2 gb memory !
> 
> Sent from a hybrid phablet !

Click to collapse



Any other device suggestion ?


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 26, 2012)

idhbar said:


> Any other device suggestion ?

Click to collapse



Galaxy S Duos, but again it's inferior to U.
Also chip in some extra bucks and get a Samsung S Advance.
Also check out the price of Xperia go around your place. 

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## pavankumar14 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Need some inputs for new android phone*

I am planning for an upgrade. My friend is coming back from UK. I have the HTC One S 1.5Ghz, HTC One XL in my mind and also One SV. Which one would you guys prefer ?

If UK is not viable, I am finding other options from Australia and Singapore.

I was planning to buy the Desire SV first, but then it does not play 720p( i do not mind the Video recording). Very, VERY disappointed. I do not mind paying a little more for a good hardware. Well, HTC let me down again. But I seriously preferred a Dual sim phones from HTC.

Do you guys think that I should wait for another HTC dual sim phone with 8255Q chipset which can play 720p(I do not know if they are actually going to upgrade until next year) or get the phone from UK ?

Dislikes:
All other brands 

Current phone : HTC Salsa


----------



## Dhiraj (Dec 26, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Galaxy S Duos, but again it's inferior to U.
> Also chip in some extra bucks and get a Samsung S Advance.
> Also check out the price of Xperia go around your place.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 26, 2012)

idhbar said:


> vj_dustin said:
> 
> 
> > Galaxy S Duos, but again it's inferior to U.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## ditou007 (Dec 26, 2012)

nikufellow said:


> S advance will get you official jb
> Htc one v has some serious development going on :thumbup:

Click to collapse



so no micromax and karbonn....
kk ill take s advanced
thanks......


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 26, 2012)

idhbar said:


> Galaxy S advance may be a good choice, but 5K more than the U. S Duos is better in dual sim respect, nothing extra features than U. I am  a fan of HTC and also used Samsungs' Phones. This time i would like to switch to Sony. Xperia J and Go both have low pixel density than U. Only a chance to get 4.1. If anybody have these phones i.e U,J,Go..pl. share their experience.

Click to collapse



S Advance is not 5k more than U.
It is available online for 18500 on some sites.
So at a store near you,it should be available for 18k!


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 26, 2012)

Yup time to start fine tuning your bargaining skills 

Sent from a hybrid phablet !

---------- Post added at 04:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 PM ----------




ditou007 said:


> so no micromax and karbonn....
> kk ill take s advanced
> thanks......

Click to collapse



Do not trust desi brands 

Sent from a hybrid phablet !


----------



## Zoneninja (Dec 26, 2012)

HTC fanboy ) .. I suggest you getting a HTC One S as a good smartphone and if you want dual sim then buy a '' dumb phone''. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 26, 2012)

Zoneninja said:


> HTC fanboy ) .. I suggest you getting a HTC One S as a good smartphone and if you want dual sim then buy a '' dumb phone''.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Haha lol yeah
Am not an htc fan boy btw got to admit the specs of s duos is too outdated by todays standards ! Maybe it was designed for vintage humans 

Sent from a hybrid phablet !


----------



## Zoneninja (Dec 26, 2012)

Is it just me or galaxy s duos and galaxy mini are ALMOST same at the design? 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## cognus (Dec 26, 2012)

I may be caned for this question but here goes:  which of the Windows 8 phones is the best bang?


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 26, 2012)

cognus said:


> I may be caned for this question but here goes:  which of the Windows 8 phones is the best bang?

Click to collapse



Lumias if you have enogh money go for 920
On a budget you could look for htc 8s too 

Sent from a hybrid phablet !


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## alexvoda (Dec 26, 2012)

*Xperia T versus Galaxy S III for anime video*

Hello XDA.
*What should I choose* between the following phones if my main and most taxing usage of it will be* watching anime*?
*Anime right now is mostly available in 720p resolution encoded with h.264 High10p(rofile). I do not want to re-encode anything.*
*Samsung Galaxy SIII* (quad core Exynos)
*Sony Xperia T* (dual core Krait - MSM8260A)*Edit: Or alternatively the Sony Xperia TX* with the same specs.
*Acer CloudMobile S500* (dual core Krait - MSM8260A)

*Price:*
The SIII would be the most expensive, the S500 the cheapest(if I can still find it).
I am *not* buying them *subsidized*.

*Common features*:
For all I know the SIII and Xperia T both have good *3rd party ROMs* and support from the community if I want to go the pure Android way, and most probably I will be *interested in the future*. Not sure about the Acer.
*All have microSD slots. And all have 720p screens. All have powerful *(but not the most powerful)* CPUs and GPUs. (all a must for heavy media consumption)*

*Different faults and features:*
-The Acer S500 is the cheapest, has an ideal 4.3 inch size and good specs on paper but has a puny battery and community support for it is probably lacking.
-The Xperia T has the best camera, is slightly larger than ideal but has no glaring faults other than the non removable battery.
-The Galaxy SIII is the most popular so community support should be great, but it is huge and plasticky.

*Bias:*
I am slightly biased towards the T because of:
-shutter button
-easy accessible MicroSD slot
-smaller than the SIII (*I think 4.3 inch is ideal*)
-the design is sweet and it's probably the last phone with the green liquid energy SE logo 

I have a slight bias against Samsung and the SIII in particular:
-it's huge (I think the SIII is huge, and the Note II is Gargantuan.)
-I never got that Kies software to work with the only Samsung phone in my family (Samsung Mini 2) in order to upgrade it to ICS.

*Non-options:*
The following bring *no advantage* for my use case, so they are not an option:
-HTC One X
-Any phablet like the Samsung Galaxy Note II
-Any iOS device
-Any Windows Phone 7/8 device
-Any phone with a screen below 720p
-A tablet (I want to carry only one device)

The following I can not buy (in parentheses main advantages/disadvantages compared to the ones above, mainly the Xperia T) because they are *not yet available* and I can't really wait until they will be (*I am from Romania*, no Nexus 4 here):
-Sony Xperia V (ideal 4.3 inch size, MSM8960 instead of MSM8260A)
-Xiaomi Mi2 (ideal 4.3 inch size, APQ8064, No MicroSD)
-LG Optimus G (APQ8064, big)
-Nexus 4 (stock Android, APQ8064, but NO MicroSD and small storage, big, no Google Play discount)
-Asus PadFone2 (APQ8064, no MicroSD, big)
-HTC J Butterfly/DNA (1080p, APQ8064, huge)
-Oppo Find 5 (1080p, APQ8064, huge)
-future Sony Odin/Yuga (1080p, huge)
-future Samsung Galaxy SIV (1080p, huge)
-future Nvidia Tegra 4 devices

I think I will be better off getting one of the three now and upgrading to a Nexus 1080p device in the future.
*
Am I overlooking some important aspect?
Am I overlooking some other option?
Should I ask this in a different thread?
For High10p encoded video (which IIRC must be software decoded, so no GPU) do I benefit more from 2 more powerful CPU cores(MSM8260A) or from 4 weaker cores(Exynos 4 Quad) ?
What should I choose?*

P.S.: To enhance readability I enlarged and bolded all the important parts but still included many details resulting in a long post against the recommendations of the XDADevelopers Forum introductory video.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 26, 2012)

alexvoda said:


> Hello XDA.
> *What should I choose* between the following phones if my main and most taxing usage of it will be* watching anime*?
> *Anime right now is mostly available in 720p resolution encoded with h.264 High10p(rofile). I do not want to re-encode anything.*
> *Samsung Galaxy SIII* (quad core Exynos)
> ...

Click to collapse



Galaxy SIII all the way 

But if you could somehow get your hands on an HTC Butterfly, A Nexus 4 or a Note II those options would be much better 

AKA Bruce Wayne


----------



## alexvoda (Dec 26, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Galaxy SIII all the way
> 
> But if you could somehow get your hands on an HTC Butterfly, A Nexus 4 or a Note II those options would be much better
> 
> AKA Bruce Wayne

Click to collapse



I would have liked a more detailed and justified answer. And recommending the Note || is just ignoring what I have written (that I consider it gargantuan). I edited the post to explicitly exclude any further phablet recomandation. Accordingly I will ignore this answer in my acquisition decision process.
(Also, I believe the forum allows partial quoting)

*I still have no reasonable answer to my questions above (click here to go to the post). Well argued answers would be apreciated.*


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 26, 2012)

alexvoda said:


> I would have liked a more detailed and justified answer. And recommending the Note || is just ignoring what I have written. Accordingly I will ignore this answer in my acquisition decision process.
> (Also, I believe the forum allows partial quoting)
> 
> *I still have no reasonable answer to my questions above (click here to go to the post). Well argued answers would be apreciated.*

Click to collapse



S3 sure is plasticky but it has the best power house inside assuring proper anime playback.
But even the Xperia T is more than enough to handle anything you throw at it!
Acer as you mentioned will lack support.
So IMO, S3 would be an overkill for your purpose, T seems apt!

Apart from these ones you can check out these handsets as well.
Though i cannot assure Romanian availability, please check them yourself.

1) Motorola Droid Razr M (1.5 Krait, 4.3', 2000mAh, 8MP, explandable storage)

2) Xperia TX (Though the specs are same as T, for some reason it outperforms Xperia T. Also viewing experience on TX > T)


----------



## alexvoda (Dec 26, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> S3 sure is plasticky but it has the best power house inside assuring proper anime playback.But even the Xperia T is more than enough to handle anything you throw at it!Acer as you mentioned will lack support.So IMO, S3 would be an overkill for your purpose, T seems apt!Apart from these ones you can check out these handsets as well.Though i cannot assure Romanian availability, please check them yourself.
> 1) Motorola Droid Razr M (1.5 Krait, 4.3', 2000mAh, 8MP, explandable storage)
> 2) Xperia TX (Though the specs are same as T, for some reason it outperforms Xperia T. Also viewing experience on TX > T)

Click to collapse



Thank you for confirming that the Acer would have been a bad choice, for confirming that the T should be apt and reminding me about the TX and about Motorola.
Additional research revealed that the Razr M does not have 720p and that the Razr HD (and MAXX variant) is not available(at least not at a good price).
Also I finally understood the difference between the T and TX. The TX is slightly bigger, has a removable battery, the MicroSD slot is behind the battery cover, it comes in more colors, it is slightly less curved and should have the same processor.
(I thought the TX was like the T with a non removable battery but lacked the MicroSD slot and according to some rumors came with a Snapdragon S3 instead of an S4).
Also, according to the benchmark on gsmarena(can't post link) shouldn't the Xperias be better than the Galaxy SIII? (at least theoretically, optimizations can change everything)
So now it comes down to T and TX. The T is 479 euros at Orange but the lowest price on the market(if it is still available) would be 420 euros.
The TX is not available from any carrier but the lowest price on the market would be 427 euros.
BUT, I found the T at a fixed price auction from someone who bought it in December from Orange and has the original invoice and warranty certificate. It is carrier locked on Orange but that doesn't bother me. The condition is New, Sealed. Available for 360 euros.
So the difference between T and TX comes down to 67 euros(best case scenario) and easily accessible MicroSD with the T versus removable battery, less accessible MicroSD and slightly better (non-quantifiable) performance and viewing experience with the TX. Tough choice.
Additional answers to my questions above (click here to go to the post) will be appreciated, but this helped me cement my decision.


----------



## rege420 (Dec 26, 2012)

Can you side load kindle fire apps on other tablets like the nexus 7? I have a fire and bought a lot of kindle fire games. I want to upgrade to a better tablet either nexus 7 or kfhd 8.9. But I don't want to lose all my of games do I have to stick with kindle to get my games or could I side load them on the nexus? 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## egendomligt (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm thinking LG Optimus G might be a better choice than Nexus 4 since it's basically the same phone but with more screen real estate due to the physical buttons.. I intend to run CM10.1 or the like anyways.. what do you guys think would be the disadvantages?


----------



## alexvoda (Dec 26, 2012)

egendomligt said:


> I'm thinking LG Optimus G might be a better choice than Nexus 4 since it's basically the same phone but with more screen real estate due to the physical buttons.. I intend to run CM10.1 or the like anyways.. what do you guys think would be the disadvantages?

Click to collapse



I think you should only get the Optimus G if you can't get Nexus 4 from Google Play for the discounted price, or if you reeeeeeally need extra storage. Screen real estate, better camera and even LTE simply can not compete with the massive discount and receiving the latest updates first for quite a number of years.


----------



## Zoneninja (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey guys one of my friends told me today that he is going to get a decent Android device. The budget he can alocate is 1000 lei(250 €). He wants something that can play games good but still good development. What do you recommend? I was thinking about SG S but there may be other good choices. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## erdal67 (Dec 26, 2012)

Lg optimus 2x

____________________________________
HTC WILDFIRE A333
Rempuzzlerom 2.81
Nfinity kernel
Dutch

---------- Post added at 12:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 AM ----------

Hey guys,
I want to buy a lg optimus 2x mainly for gaming(rooted, custom rom ofcourse) and i stucked at xperia p it has 1000mb ram, cortex a9(like 2x), has a good design and better resulution, but i looked at the benchmark and it gets below.the 2x please help me
____________________________________
HTC WILDFIRE A333
Rempuzzlerom 2.81
Nfinity kernel
Dutch


----------



## mutans (Dec 27, 2012)

*is it true*

hi,
i looked after the samsung ace s5830i... it has a gorilla glass really?


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 27, 2012)

mutans said:


> hi,
> i looked after the samsung ace s5830i... it has a gorilla glass really?

Click to collapse



Even s5830 is too outdated a device to buy these days but ace had decent development but not this one (s5830i) because it houses a different soc(broadcom) from the normal version and since broadcom doesn't provide sources for drivers of its gpu - development is quite slow .
Sent from a hybrid phablet !

---------- Post added at 07:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 AM ----------




erdal67 said:


> Lg optimus 2x
> 
> ____________________________________
> HTC WILDFIRE A333
> ...

Click to collapse



O2x is the first dual core smartphone and the tegra 2 inside it should be able to handle most games at about acceptable framerates . Unlike P o2x won't be receiving anymore official upgrades but tell ya what if you are into roms and flashing then o2x is way better 

Sent from a hybrid phablet !

---------- Post added at 08:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 AM ----------




alexvoda said:


> Hello XDA.
> *What should I choose* between the following phones if my main and most taxing usage of it will be* watching anime*?
> *Anime right now is mostly available in 720p resolution encoded with h.264 High10p(rofile). I do not want to re-encode anything.*
> *Samsung Galaxy SIII* (quad core Exynos)
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry for late answer but given your main usage - playing anime files - would suggest you go for T . A little digging could reveal that T plays anything you throw at it without breaking a sweat and some third part players can easily expand its codec compatibility . Also like you said since a powerful cpu is the need of the hour and not a benchmark toping gpu i would put my money on krait as they are more efficient than the previous gen soc that exynos in s3 houses !

Sent from a hybrid phablet !


----------



## algates (Dec 27, 2012)

Please suggest me best phone to buy at the price of $200.
Expecting features:
Good Camera, Touch responsiveness sleek design.
Thank you

Sent from my LT26i using xda app-developers app


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 27, 2012)

algates said:


> Please suggest me best phone to buy at the price of $200.
> Expecting features:
> Good Camera, Touch responsiveness sleek design.
> Thank you
> ...

Click to collapse



Unlocked 
How about nexus 4 or xperia U 

Sent from a hybrid phablet !


----------



## rege420 (Dec 27, 2012)

You were all absolutely no help so I just bought kindle hd 8.9

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## algates (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes unlocked one...

Sent from my LT26i using xda app-developers app


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 27, 2012)

rege420 said:


> You were all absolutely no help so I just bought kindle hd 8.9
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thank you for letting us know 
We appreciate your feedback for we can now improve our services based on it 

Sent from a hybrid phablet !


----------



## gagdude (Dec 27, 2012)

rege420 said:


> You were all absolutely no help so I just bought kindle hd 8.9
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nobody noticed your post, is all. Next time quote your own post and say "bumping this because no one replied"

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 27, 2012)

algates said:


> Yes unlocked one...
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



How about a previous flagship like moto atrix 2 don't know if you can find it but it'll an around $200 and definitely worth it . Has decent development too 

Sent from a hybrid phablet !

---------- Post added at 09:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 AM ----------




Zoneninja said:


> Hey guys one of my friends told me today that he is going to get a decent Android device. The budget he can alocate is 1000 lei(250 €). He wants something that can play games good but still good development. What do you recommend? I was thinking about SG S but there may be other good choices.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That means about 300$ right  How about unlocked galaxy nexus  

Sent from a hybrid phablet !


----------



## algates (Dec 27, 2012)

nikufellow said:


> How about a previous flagship like moto atrix 2 don't know if you can find it but it'll an around $200 and definitely worth it . Has decent development too
> 
> Sent from a hybrid phablet ![COLOR="Silver
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## PlayLucca (Dec 27, 2012)

*LG 4X HD or SGS3?*

I don't know wich one buy... SGS3 (international version 4 cores) or the LG 4X HD... Please help me to decide!!


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 27, 2012)

algates said:


> nikufellow said:
> 
> 
> > How about a previous flagship like moto atrix 2 don't know if you can find it but it'll an around $200 and definitely worth it . Has decent development too
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Zoneninja (Dec 27, 2012)

---------- Post added at 09:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 AM ----------

[/COLOR]

That means about 300$ right  How about unlocked galaxy nexus  

Sent from a hybrid phablet ![/QUOTE]

Galaxy Nexus is pretty expensive for him because in my country Galaxy Nexus is around 1500-1600 lei(350-375 €). So... I am still open to another good suggestions. Thanks 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2(Because XDA premium sucks)


----------



## BartxGamer (Dec 27, 2012)

PlayLucca said:


> I don't know wich one buy... SGS3 (international version 4 cores) or the LG 4X HD... Please help me to decide!!

Click to collapse



BUT, understand that LG is not upgrading phones often. I had to wait around 1.5 quarter of year to get ICS for my LG Optimus 2X
I would like to buy ( in your situation ) SGS III its not big not small, just ideal. I hope i helped


----------



## Zoneninja (Dec 27, 2012)

BartxGamer said:


> BUT, understand that LG is not upgrading phones often. I had to wait around 1.5 quarter of year to get ICS for my LG Optimus 2X
> I would like to buy ( in your situation ) SGS III its not big not small, just ideal. I hope i helped

Click to collapse



Ips displays are the best, much better than pentile sg s3 amoled display, so If this guy is searching a phone with a nice display, go for LG

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BartxGamer (Dec 27, 2012)

Zoneninja said:


> Ips displays are the best, much better than pental sg s3 amoled display, so If this guy is searching a phone with a nice display, go for LG
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yea, i think so LG has better screen than SGS III. Maybe he should wait for LG Optimus G2 ?
I heard its coming in early 2013
Edit:
I found HTC DNA, it's so cool
I want it!

Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zoneninja (Dec 27, 2012)

BartxGamer said:


> Yea, i think so LG has better screen than SGS III. Maybe he should wait for LG Optimus G2 ?
> I heard its coming in early 2013
> Edit:
> I found HTC DNA, it's so cool
> ...

Click to collapse



He could wait for LG Optimus G2, a nice upcoming flagship but he may raise the budget for a little bit for g2.And if he likes the nice screens, he should really wait(because of 441 ppi) 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BartxGamer (Dec 27, 2012)

Zoneninja said:


> He could wait for LG Optimus G2, a nice upcoming flagship but he may raise the budget for a little bit for g2.And if he likes the nice screens, he should really wait(because of 441 ppi)
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yup, that upcoming screen is "monster"


Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 11:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 PM ----------

Oh, i need help in choosing new phone. I want change LG Optimus 2X to idk what.
Help me in choosing, i want gooood screen ( best amoled ), around 4.5 screen big, recorder full hd, front camera, camera full hd, processor 4x1.5 or better, JB or ICS android, and it has to be a very good phone 


Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## droidNoob74 (Dec 27, 2012)

How come there isn't a thread or post for Toshiba Excite tablets?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Zoneninja (Dec 27, 2012)

If you want a good device with an amoled screen I suggest you Note 2 as being a very nice and powerful phone ^_^ 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BartxGamer (Dec 27, 2012)

Zoneninja said:


> If you want a good device with an amoled screen I suggest you Note 2 as being a very nice and powerful phone ^_^
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Maaan its too big for phone... Its tablet-phone


Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zoneninja (Dec 27, 2012)

Tablet-phone.. You mean phablet I think. If you don't like Note 2 then I would recommend HTC One X+ cause of IPS display 10 times better than some Amoled.. 4.3 inhc-4.7 inches not that big difference.. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## owtrii.chard (Dec 28, 2012)

I want to buy an galaxy ace but i want more ram any suggestion about what to buy ?/


----------



## snufy (Dec 28, 2012)

*occupied ersDesp*

Ive had a lot of phones and gotta say my favorite is the S3... size... speed... build ... I like everything about it... love to try new roms and other than getting bootloader unlocked at first have no complaints


----------



## BostonEngineering (Dec 28, 2012)

If I buy a device with 4.0+ OS, are there any option to move apps to SD storage without rooting? Thanks


----------



## 1Chain (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey guys, what is the best budget Android phone available right now? My budget is $300, I can push to $350 but I'd really prefer not to. Was looking forward to the Nexus 4 but it's sold out. Maybe something similar?

Edit: Please also include somewhere I can buy it. But not that important.


----------



## gagdude (Dec 28, 2012)

1Chain said:


> Hey guys, what is the best budget Android phone available right now? My budget is $300, I can push to $350 but I'd really prefer not to. Was looking forward to the Nexus 4 but it's sold out. Maybe something similar?
> 
> Edit: Please also include somewhere I can buy it. But not that important.

Click to collapse



Get a previous flagship, such as the Galaxy Nexus or Motorola Atrix 2 or Galaxy S2

Edit: can usually find them on eBay or amazon
Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## winappleworld (Dec 28, 2012)

ka-la said:


> To buy Nexus 7 or wait for Microsoft Surface?
> 
> The question is really if the Surface will be cheaper than I bet it'll be (under 500)
> Nexus 7 seems like awesome tablet, but I think it might be too small for me , but im not really sure, since I never owned a tablet, and where I live I cant go and see any 7 inch tablets in store.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 7 would be one of the upfront choice to make if you want an Android device. Otherwise, if you just want a quality tablet, you can opt for iPad mini.


----------



## BartxGamer (Dec 28, 2012)

Zoneninja said:


> Tablet-phone.. You mean phablet I think. If you don't like Note 2 then I would recommend HTC One X+ cause of IPS display 10 times better than some Amoled.. 4.3 inhc-4.7 inches not that big difference..
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks it's cool but i dont like Tegra 3 and Tegra 2, better snapdragon.
Its good phone!


Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ming930919 (Dec 28, 2012)

hey guys, comparing between

Samsung galaxy tab 10.1 3G+wifi model running cm10 and google nexus 7 3G+ wifi model
which would be better?

i would mainly use to watch movies, browsing.maybe gps.
the price for both in my country for both devices would be nearly similar. But i would have to get a second hand tab 10.1.
so would the tab 10.1 fit my purpose more due to the larger screen or would the nexus 7 be enough?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## snufy (Dec 28, 2012)

I love my nexus 7 and my vzw gs3 both are by far my favorite


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 28, 2012)

Hashan Malka said:


> what is the best kernal for wt19a

Click to collapse



Am afraid this is a wrong place for your query sire 
You read the thread title eh ?

Sent from a hybrid phablet !


----------



## zoonimal (Dec 29, 2012)

*Replacing phone with a 7" tablet, what are the choices?*

Greetings fellow enthusiasts,

I am trying to *replace my phone with a tablet.*
I have a 4.3" display phone ( 800x480, ~217 ppi, HTC Desire HD ) and I'm looking for a 7" tablet that *must have phone (GSM voice) functionality*

so requirements:

at least 7" (17cm+) screen (more is acceptable but 7" preferred)
GPS
Android 4 (or upgradable to 4 = good enough)

other criteria:

no strict budget limit
more sensors (like compass and barometer) is good
10" size is ok but 7" or 8" is preferred for portability and batt life
standard jacks preferred (3,5mm audio & micro/miniUSB)

I would love nothing more than nexus 7 but alas, it fails at the gsm voice... same for samsung galaxy tab 2 p3100. the ~200 eur price point is perfect.


----------



## ortrigger (Dec 29, 2012)

So, XDA, I regrettably had to sell my Nexus 7 today to pay for bills and the like. I'm planning for my next tablet and would like your input. I would like to upgrade to a 10" tablet. The N10 would be awesome but is pretty much unavailable at any given time. What is a good tablet, that doesn't go over about 400 USD? Preferably one with a good development community also. Thanks in advance.


----------



## gagdude (Dec 29, 2012)

zoonimal said:


> Greetings fellow enthusiasts,
> 
> I am trying to *replace my phone with a tablet.*
> I have a 4.3" display phone ( 800x480, ~217 ppi, HTC Desire HD ) and I'm looking for a 7" tablet that *must have phone (GSM voice) functionality*
> ...

Click to collapse



TBH, the only tablet at that size I know of with a SIM card slot is the Tab 2 7.0, what exactly does it fail at "gsm voice?"

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## Scath (Dec 29, 2012)

zoonimal said:


> Greetings fellow enthusiasts,
> 
> I am trying to *replace my phone with a tablet.*
> I have a 4.3" display phone ( 800x480, ~217 ppi, HTC Desire HD ) and I'm looking for a 7" tablet that *must have phone (GSM voice) functionality*
> ...

Click to collapse



Check out the Dell Streak ? Did a quick google for 4g tablets gsm

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Tomislav Veličanstveni (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi, I'm not sure which device to buy :
1. Sony Experia Miro
2. ZTE Blade III
3. Samsung s5830 Galaxy Ace

Can you tell me please...tnx


----------



## BartxGamer (Dec 29, 2012)

Tomislav Tekić said:


> Hi, I'm not sure which device to buy :
> 1. Sony Experia Miro
> 2. ZTE Blade III
> 3. Samsung s5830 Galaxy Ace
> ...

Click to collapse



ZTE Blade III is beauty so i would choose this one 


Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tomislav Veličanstveni (Dec 29, 2012)

hard decision...I know a lot of things about android and this is first time to asking somebody about that hahaha


----------



## mirceaflorin (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi there,

  Maybe you can help me with an advice . I want to change my phone , but so far , no luck in finding something "better" ( you will understand soon why ""  ) .

  So , my phone is Motorola Defy . Awesome phone , I dropped it a lot of times , even on the stairs , in the river , etc , still works perfectly . So , my next phone has to be also a rugged phone , a slimmer one . Something like Xperia GO , which I wanted to buy i, till I read the specs and got my hands on one . Smaller screen , smaller resolution than my Defy ... no thanks . I want something better than my Defy , slimmer ( maybe a bigger screen , 4.3 - 4.5 inches )  but still as rugged as possible ( I tend to drop my phone often .. VERY often :| ).

  So , if you know any phone , then just write it here or send me a PM . Thanks a lot !


----------



## mfsr98 (Dec 29, 2012)

> Hi there,<br />
> <br />
> Maybe you can help me with an advice . I want to change my phone , but so far , no luck in finding something "better" ( you will understand soon why ""  ) .<br />
> <br />
> ...

Click to collapse



I understand what you want, but there is no phone like that with high specs (from the ones I know)
I think the best you can get is gorilla test and when you choose one phone, see the drop tests on youtube 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## zoonimal (Dec 29, 2012)

*Finding a replacement for a phone in the form of a 7" / 8" tablet*



gagdude said:


> TBH, the only tablet at that size I know of with a SIM card slot is the Tab 2 7.0, what exactly does it fail at "gsm voice?"
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



First of all thanks for the suggestion. Are you referring to Samsung Galaxy Tab 2, 7.0?

I see what you mean, I double checked the specs, there are P3100 and P3110 models. The difference is exactly that... P3110 can't do voice, it must have been popping up on local ads and I wasn't aware there are two versions.

I learned something new, thanks for the suggestion!

Seems there isn't much choice in the 7" (or 8") tablets with full gsm phone support...


----------



## mirceaflorin (Dec 29, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> I understand what you want, but there is no phone like that with high specs (from the ones I know)
> I think the best you can get is gorilla test and when you choose one phone, see the drop tests on youtube
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




Damn , yea , I was afraid of that , because I've been searching for a while ;  but I was hoping that maybe .. just maybe ...  .
I don't need high specs ( quad core or stuff ) , but at least something a little bit better and slimmer , but same resistance .


Oh well , what can I say , I will wait then , who knows what this year will bring .
Thank you !


----------



## egendomligt (Dec 29, 2012)

alexvoda said:


> I think you should only get the Optimus G if you can't get Nexus 4 from Google Play for the discounted price, or if you reeeeeeally need extra storage. Screen real estate, better camera and even LTE simply can not compete with the massive discount and receiving the latest updates first for quite a number of years.

Click to collapse



Well it seems I was a bit quick anyways since the Optimus G isn't even released here in Sweden yet :/
When it does come out though, I don't think the price will differ too much. The nexus 4 is quite a bit more expensive here than in the states  And when it comes to software I'll be running CyanogenMod anyways..


----------



## wastemantej (Dec 29, 2012)

Could guys suggest  me what tablet should I buy with 10 inch screen, and 3g? 
I am considering note 10.1. 
Btw I live in India.  
Sent from my GT-i9001


----------



## gagdude (Dec 29, 2012)

zoonimal said:


> First of all thanks for the suggestion. Are you referring to Samsung Galaxy Tab 2, 7.0?
> 
> I see what you mean, I double checked the specs, there are P3100 and P3110 models. The difference is exactly that... P3110 can't do voice, it must have been popping up on local ads and I wasn't aware there are two versions.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



0.o oh really? Lol! And no prob
Yeah I don't think using a tablet as a phone appeals to most people so there isn't much market for it, like I said the only one I can think of is the Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 (P3100). I think there's an xda member who actually does use a P3100 as her daily driver phone.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## alucard_24 (Dec 29, 2012)

*which device should i buy?*

I have a Galaxy S2 and I wish to buy a new phone. Which device do you suggest me?


----------



## dnchandana (Dec 29, 2012)

*emargency problem*

Dear Sir 
iam changing my phone sim 3times continue.
after that iam restarting my phone.
buy my phone hanged at samsung first screen,
after i am updating firm ware using odin.
but my phone not turn on.that is sucked at android factory reset window.
the error is cant unmount sdcard...etc
my phone model is samsung si9003
plz can you help me about my phone how to turn on as usual.
plz suggest me about upgrading.
or give any solution for me plz


----------



## mfsr98 (Dec 29, 2012)

alucard_24 said:


> I have a Galaxy S2 and I wish to buy a new phone. Which device do you suggest me?

Click to collapse



S3 or S3 4G if you have the money 
Also note II if you like it
Oh and I said this so you can keep with touchwiz and samsung

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 08:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 PM ----------




dnchandana said:


> Dear Sir
> iam changing my phone sim 3times continue.
> after that iam restarting my phone.
> buy my phone hanged at samsung first screen,
> ...

Click to collapse



Dont post that here, post it on the s3 section of the forum


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## mhoss48 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hello... I have a galaxy nexus and i want to change it. I want a gsm phone and thinking of htc oneX+ and gs3 which to buy ? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## ortrigger (Dec 29, 2012)

mhoss48 said:


> Hello... I have a galaxy nexus and i want to change it. I want a gsm phone and thinking of htc oneX+ and gs3 which to buy ?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Both of those are great phones. I haven't personally used the one x+ but the s3 is a very solid phone. 

Sent from my LG spectrum running cm10


----------



## sinip (Dec 29, 2012)

Hello, I'm planing to buy my first smartphone, just after the New Year and was planing to go for Lenovo A789 (under $150 including shipping to USA) but if you have any other suggestion in that price range or any reason why I should NOT buy that one feel free to talk.  Basically I need dual-SIM phone with GPS if possible and that's about all. Nothing fancy, not interested in games etc...


----------



## BartxGamer (Dec 29, 2012)

sinip said:


> Hello, I'm planing to buy my first smartphone, just after the New Year and was planing to go for Lenovo A789 (under $150 including shipping to USA) but if you have any other suggestion in that price range or any reason why I should NOT buy that one feel free to talk.  Basically I need dual-SIM phone with GPS if possible and that's about all. Nothing fancy, not interested in games etc...

Click to collapse



Im thinking about Sony Xperia Tipo or U.
I searched in internet these phones for under $200 because for $150 there aren't any good phones (on this price)


Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mfsr98 (Dec 29, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> Both of those are great phones. I haven't personally used the one x+ but the s3 is a very solid phone.
> 
> Sent from my LG spectrum running cm10

Click to collapse



Lol and I got my Nexus yesterday...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## tb786 (Dec 30, 2012)

*Galaxy Nexus*

Hey everyone, I was just looking for some advice. I currently own an HTC Desire C and while this device is okay, I want to upgrade to a better phone. I'm already leaning towards getting the Galaxy Nexus, but can you guys offer any counter phones or reasons why I shouldn't get the nexus? 

Thanks,
tb786


----------



## wastemantej (Dec 30, 2012)

wastemantej said:


> Could guys suggest  me what tablet should I buy with 10 inch screen, and 3g?
> I am considering note 10.1.
> Btw I live in India.
> Sent from my GT-i9001

Click to collapse



Bump???  

Sent from my GT-i9001


----------



## xxBrun0xx (Dec 30, 2012)

tb786 said:


> Hey everyone, I was just looking for some advice. I currently own an HTC Desire C and while this device is okay, I want to upgrade to a better phone. I'm already leaning towards getting the Galaxy Nexus, but can you guys offer any counter phones or reasons why I shouldn't get the nexus?
> 
> Thanks,
> tb786

Click to collapse



Get the one x. You can find used ones in great shape for around $200. It blows nexus out of the water for less money performance wise, has a much nicer screen, feels more solidly built, longer battery life, the list goes on and on. I've had both and after owning a one x, I just can't recommend the gnex to anyone. 

Edit: also, don't touch the one x+. At&t will tell you it's better. They're lying to you. Worse performance, worse battery life, and more expensive. What you want is an at&t one x, not the international version, which is a good deal more expensive and is identical to the one x+. I would even recommend it over the nexus 4 after playing with my girlfriend's.


----------



## gagdude (Dec 30, 2012)

xxBrun0xx said:


> Get the one x. You can find used ones in great shape for around $200. It blows nexus out of the water for less money performance wise, has a much nicer screen, feels more solidly built, longer battery life, the list goes on and on. I've had both and after owning a one x, I just can't recommend the gnex to anyone.
> 
> Edit: also, don't touch the one x+. At&t will tell you it's better. They're lying to you. Worse performance, worse battery life, and more expensive. What you want is an at&t one x, not the international version, which is a good deal more expensive and is identical to the one x+. I would even recommend it over the nexus 4 after playing with my girlfriend's.

Click to collapse



Given that he owns a Desire C, he probably doesn't live in the US.
The thing is, with the AT&T One X (aka the One XL) it has AT&T bloatware and and won't receive newer updates as fast, or at all.
The One X has a Tegra 3 CPU and the One XL is Snapdragon S4.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## theNixx (Dec 30, 2012)

*Nokia Lumia 900 oder HTC HD2*

ich kaufe mir ein neues handy, weiss aber nicht welches ich nehmen soll das
Nokia Lumia 900
oder das 
HTC HD2
wer kann helfen?


----------



## xxBrun0xx (Dec 30, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Given that he owns a Desire C, he probably doesn't live in the US.
> The thing is, with the AT&T One X (aka the One XL) it has AT&T bloatware and and won't receive newer updates as fast, or at all.
> The One X has a Tegra 3 CPU and the One XL is Snapdragon S4.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You're right, my mistake! 

Viper Rom baby!


----------



## mfsr98 (Dec 30, 2012)

thenixx said:


> ich kaufe mir ein neues handy, weiss aber nicht welches ich nehmen soll das
> nokia lumia 900
> oder das
> htc hd2
> wer kann helfen?

Click to collapse



nein nein nein nein

---------- Post added at 03:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------




wastemantej said:


> Bump???
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9001

Click to collapse



Note II and N10 are the best


----------



## nineZer0 (Dec 30, 2012)

alucard_24 said:


> I have a Galaxy S2 and I wish to buy a new phone. Which device do you suggest me?

Click to collapse



You could upgrade to Galaxy S3? 
Or maybe take a look at PadFone2. I own one - it's very handy, fast as hell and looks good, too!


----------



## mfsr98 (Dec 30, 2012)

nineZer0 said:


> You could upgrade to Galaxy S3?
> Or maybe take a look at PadFone2. I own one - it's very handy, fast as hell and looks good, too!

Click to collapse



Love the padfone 
Wha comes in the package is a phone a a display with 10.1 inches, it doesn't have it's own life right?


----------



## BartxGamer (Dec 30, 2012)

Sorry for posting here but its really important. Hackulo.us after years work in cydia store is down!!! Hackulo made installous 5 app to download free games and all apps.
Im really sad to hear that ((


Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## PROGUERAM (Dec 30, 2012)

Just cant freaking decide:
Lumia 820 or the HTC 8S??

I am not going to install 10000 apps..just a basic phone...which one is better?
Need good music though...

Sent from my RaZr on MIUI.


----------



## mfsr98 (Dec 30, 2012)

BartxGamer said:


> Sorry for posting here but its really important. Hackulo.us after years work in cydia store is down!!! Hackulo made installous 5 app to download free games and all apps.
> Im really sad to hear that ((
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Why did you think that anyone on this thread would care about that? Go the off-topic sub forum...

---------- Post added at 04:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:26 PM ----------




PROGUERAM said:


> Just cant freaking decide:
> Lumia 820 or the HTC 8S??
> 
> I am not going to install 10000 apps..just a basic phone...which one is better?
> ...

Click to collapse



They are both good phones. I cant see their specs now cos im on my phone but I recommend HTC for design. Also IMHO I'd get the one with better screen (if they dont have the same)


----------



## PROGUERAM (Dec 30, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> Why did you think that anyone on this thread would care about that? Go the off-topic sub forum...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:26 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmmm...HTC is a winner when it comes to design. But apart from that, the specs+hardware are wayyyy better on the 820. 

It also has a FFC and a more internal memory n more  RAM...but design...?HTC anyday...what to do?

Sent from my RaZr on MIUI.


----------



## mfsr98 (Dec 30, 2012)

PROGUERAM said:


> Hmmm...HTC is a winner when it comes to design. But apart from that, the specs+hardware are wayyyy better on the 820.
> 
> It also has a FFC and a more internal memory n more  RAM...but design...?HTC anyday...what to do?
> 
> Sent from my RaZr on MIUI.

Click to collapse



If it has better specs, go for it! Nokia aint so bad...


----------



## PROGUERAM (Dec 30, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> If it has better specs, go for it! Nokia aint so bad...

Click to collapse



Thanks! The problem is 8S is already outdated with the 512 MB RAM as the games are now being developed for 1GB RAM minimum...
Nokia is better in every other way but design...classic looks vs brains..

Sent from my RaZr on MIUI.


----------



## mfsr98 (Dec 30, 2012)

PROGUERAM said:


> Thanks! The problem is 8S is already outdated with the 512 MB RAM as the games are now being developed for 1GB RAM minimum...
> Nokia is better in every other way but design...classic looks vs brains..
> 
> Sent from my RaZr on MIUI.

Click to collapse



Go for the lumia 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## BartxGamer (Dec 30, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> Why did you think that anyone on this thread would care about that? Go the off-topic sub forum...
> 
> So if you dont care, why you comment it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## mfsr98 (Dec 30, 2012)

To tell you that you are on the wrong place...


----------



## xxBrun0xx (Dec 30, 2012)

PROGUERAM said:


> Thanks! The problem is 8S is already outdated with the 512 MB RAM as the games are now being developed for 1GB RAM minimum...
> Nokia is better in every other way but design...classic looks vs brains..
> 
> Sent from my RaZr on MIUI.

Click to collapse



You've got a RAZR, both of those phones are a step down, imo. Didn't you just get jelly bean? 

Viper Rom baby!


----------



## mfsr98 (Dec 30, 2012)

xxBrun0xx said:


> You've got a RAZR, both of those phones are a step down, imo. Didn't you just get jelly bean?
> 
> Viper Rom baby!

Click to collapse



Actually you are right...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## PROGUERAM (Dec 30, 2012)

xxBrun0xx said:


> You've got a RAZR, both of those phones are a step down, imo. Didn't you just get jelly bean?
> 
> Viper Rom baby!

Click to collapse



Yup..leaked JB..haven't flashed it yet...but I am sick of Android. Id u just look at the specs then it looks like a step down. But performance wise and overall functionality is far superior on  WP. It isn't made in hush-hush, like Android, IMHO.

Sent from my RaZr on MIUI.


----------



## mfsr98 (Dec 30, 2012)

PROGUERAM said:


> Yup..leaked JB..haven't flashed it yet...but I am sick of Android. Id u just look at the specs then it looks like a step down. But performance wise and overall functionality is far superior on  WP. It isn't made in hush-hush, like Android, IMHO.
> 
> Sent from my RaZr on MIUI.

Click to collapse



If you dont like android then ok, go for winphone...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## PROGUERAM (Dec 30, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> If you dont like android then ok, go for winphone...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ya...that's y i ask...i cant decide which is better value for money...

Sent from my RaZr on MIUI.


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 30, 2012)

PROGUERAM said:


> Ya...that's y i ask...i cant decide which is better value for money...
> 
> Sent from my RaZr on MIUI.

Click to collapse



Platforms aren't chosen based on its value for money , well a device as it is may have a certain degree of appeal depending on whether it is a vfm or not but a choosing an ecosystem is more or less based on ones personal preferences 

Sent from a hybrid phablet !


----------



## androidfoshizzle (Dec 31, 2012)

I've got a nexus 4 and like a chromebook as a device to use for music storage+syncing...
Which chromebook should I get and what external CD burner can I use, are they upgradable?(parts)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mfsr98 (Dec 31, 2012)

androidfoshizzle said:


> I've got a nexus 4 and like a chromebook as a device to use for music storage+syncing...
> Which chromebook should I get and what external CD burner can I use, are they upgradable?(parts)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I guess the last ine avaiable  but this thread aint about chromebook (which I think is not a phone/tablet and is a pc)


----------



## ortrigger (Dec 31, 2012)

Question for all of you. Is it worth it to wait for the nexus 10 or is there another 10" tablet that would be worth getting instead of it? 

Sent from my LG spectrum running cm10


----------



## kdacaret (Dec 31, 2012)

nexus is the best choice at the moment


----------



## c2013 (Dec 31, 2012)

nexus


----------



## Oscar96 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hello guys...i don't know wich device choose: xperia s or galaxy nexus? Please help me!

Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## pbramberg9 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hello!

I am looking for a quad- or dual-core Android tablet. Are there any of these with built-in projector?

Thanks!


----------



## gekyfela (Dec 31, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> Question for all of you. Is it worth it to wait for the nexus 10 or is there another 10" tablet that would be worth getting instead of it?
> 
> Sent from my LG spectrum running cm10

Click to collapse



I would definitely recommend note 10.1 if you are not fanatic about resolution.As note has spen which I would say is great extra (I personally own it),and moreover full calling function with 3g. Also an infrared sensor for controlling tv which i like personally 
And at last both devices are fantastic!


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 31, 2012)

Oscar96 said:


> Hello guys...i don't know wich device choose: xperia s or galaxy nexus? Please help me!
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 con Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



S Would be better simply because of its specs 

Sent from a hybrid phablet !


----------



## mfsr98 (Dec 31, 2012)

> > Originally Posted by Oscar96<br />
> > Hello guys...i don't know wich device choose: xperia s or galaxy nexus? Please help me!<br />
> > <br />
> > Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 con Tapatalk 2
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



At lwast my Nexus has Android 4.2 and I didnt have to break my warranty.
And the apecs are not so different and in my opinion Nexus design kicks the XPERIA S butt.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## joebarthib77 (Dec 31, 2012)

> Question for all of you. Is it worth it to wait for the nexus 10 or is there another 10" tablet that would be worth getting instead of it?

Click to collapse



I would personally consider buying a Galaxy Tab 2, which may suit your needs for quite a lower price. In France, there's a 50 euros refund from Samsung if you buy it until today(!), you should check if it's the case in your country.


----------



## ortrigger (Dec 31, 2012)

joebarthib77 said:


> I would personally consider buying a Galaxy Tab 2, which may suit your needs for quite a lower price. In France, there's a 50 euros refund from Samsung if you buy it until today(!), you should check if it's the case in your country.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the input. Some of my family members have the Tab 2 and I'm not terribly impressed with it. I do appreciate the input though. Thanks everyone for your help. I'll probably wait for the N10 to be available at this point.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## daviq (Dec 31, 2012)

pbramberg9 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am looking for a quad- or dual-core Android tablet. Are there any of these with built-in projector?
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Hi! Search for this guy: "SmartQ U7". It's the only one I've heard of.. There might be more out there though... Good luck!


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 1, 2013)

ortrigger said:


> Question for all of you. Is it worth it to wait for the nexus 10 or is there another 10" tablet that would be worth getting instead of it?
> 
> Sent from my LG spectrum running cm10

Click to collapse



Well nexus 10 is definitely worth the wait in my opinion . Note 10.1 is also an option if you would like to have s pen - which seems quite handy in fact or if you like Samsung software gimmicks more than vanilla android .

_leap before you think _


----------



## devanshkumar (Jan 1, 2013)

*Confused*

I want a good phone with these things -
Good Gaming, Multitasking, Good Sound, must be on JellyBean, At least 8mp Primary Camera and a front camera with any res.,  4-5inch screen (superamoled or ips no tft ) Price Tag - Around Rs.35000 approx. 570USD !
THANKS IN ADVANCED


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 1, 2013)

devanshkumar said:


> I want a good phone with these things -
> Good Gaming, Multitasking, Good Sound, must be on JellyBean, At least 8mp Primary Camera and a front camera with any res.,  4-5inch screen (superamoled or ips no tft ) Price Tag - Around Rs.35000 approx. 570USD !
> THANKS IN ADVANCED

Click to collapse



Note 2, SGS3, Droid DNA, HTC One X+
Take your pick, all are the top powered ones!


----------



## ortrigger (Jan 1, 2013)

I would recommend either note 2 or DROID dna if you can get it onto your network. 

Sent from my LG spectrum running cm10


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 1, 2013)

devanshkumar said:


> I want a good phone with these things -
> Good Gaming, Multitasking, Good Sound, must be on JellyBean, At least 8mp Primary Camera and a front camera with any res.,  4-5inch screen (superamoled or ips no tft ) Price Tag - Around Rs.35000 approx. 570USD !
> THANKS IN ADVANCED

Click to collapse



Since you've specified the amount in INR i suppose you are from India , if so , i would suggest note 2 -be it power for gaming or big screen estate for entertainment or easy multitasking or updates including the sammy's premium suite note 2 should suffice :thumbup:

_leap before you think _


----------



## djeordje (Jan 1, 2013)

I think Nexus 7 and Nexus 10 are the best so far.


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 1, 2013)

djeordje said:


> I think Nexus 7 and Nexus 10 are the best so far.

Click to collapse



Yes they are 

_leap before you think _


----------



## roofrider (Jan 1, 2013)

Looking to buy Xperia Go for my dad, any better phone in the same price range? Or Galaxy S Advance?


----------



## PROGUERAM (Jan 1, 2013)

Well it just got worse:







The outlined column says it all. The 820 is at par with 920 & 8X. The only thing lacking behind is 8S.


Sent from my RaZr on MIUI.


----------



## neo668 (Jan 1, 2013)

I wanted to get a Sony Xperia V because it has 4G, looks good and $200 cheaper than the SGS3. But the V is only dual-core while the SGS3 is quad-core. However, the guy at the store said the V had a very fast CPU and might even be faster than the SGS3. What do you guys think?


----------



## NHS2008 (Jan 1, 2013)

*hTC Desire V or Galaxy S Duos or Galaxy S Advance.*

I have already pur. hTC Desire V but then I can see Galaxy S Duos is better in all departments!
ANYTHING that hTC Desire V has over Galaxy S Duos (I will exchange it with the shopkeeper )
AND If I don't need the Dual-sim capabilities, Is it wise to go for Galaxy S Advance??


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 1, 2013)

NHS2008 said:


> *hTC Desire V or Galaxy S Duos or Galaxy S Advance.*
> 
> I have already pur. hTC Desire V but then I can see Galaxy S Duos is better in all departments!
> ANYTHING that hTC Desire V has over Galaxy S Duos (I will exchange it with the shopkeeper )
> AND If I don't need the Dual-sim capabilities, Is it wise to go for Galaxy S Advance??

Click to collapse



Your sig says you just got an Atrix 2.
I don't see how any of these can compare to that!


----------



## NHS2008 (Jan 1, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Your sig says you just got an Atrix 2.
> I don't see how any of these can compare to that!

Click to collapse





NHS2008 said:


> *hTC Desire V or Galaxy S Duos or Galaxy S Advance.*
> 
> I have already pur. hTC Desire V but then I can see Galaxy S Duos is better in all departments!
> ANYTHING that hTC Desire V has over Galaxy S Duos (I will exchange it with the shopkeeper )
> AND If I don't need the Dual-sim capabilities, Is it wise to go for Galaxy S Advance??

Click to collapse



This is for my sister.
I would still like an opinion.


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 1, 2013)

NHS2008 said:


> *hTC Desire V or Galaxy S Duos or Galaxy S Advance.*
> 
> I have already pur. hTC Desire V but then I can see Galaxy S Duos is better in all departments!
> ANYTHING that hTC Desire V has over Galaxy S Duos (I will exchange it with the shopkeeper )
> AND If I don't need the Dual-sim capabilities, Is it wise to go for Galaxy S Advance??

Click to collapse



I have an s advance and on whether its wise to get one or not all i can say is that if you are into Roms and flashing then you'll be disappointed with the lack of development (it has some devs but slow development ) other than that its a great device . Samsung has also announced its plans for officially updating it with jelly bean so no matter what it'll run the latest droid version without porting or flashing 

_leap before you think _


----------



## NHS2008 (Jan 1, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> I have an s advance and on whether itse to get one or not all i can say is that if you are into Roms and flashing then you'll be disappointed with the lack of development (it has some devs but slow development ) other than that its a great device . Samsung has also announced its plans for officially updating it with jelly bean so no matter what it'll run the latest droid version without porting or flashing
> 
> _leap before you think _

Click to collapse



Thanks! I want a solid device. Won't be flashing ROMs on it, its fori my sister. Just want good camera performance. Battery life, music quality and capability to play full hd files over WiFi (via es file explorer). I think S advance is best choice..seems


----------



## Felimenta97 (Jan 1, 2013)

neo668 said:


> I wanted to get a Sony Xperia V because it has 4G, looks good and $200 cheaper than the SGS3. But the V is only dual-core while the SGS3 is quad-core. However, the guy at the store said the V had a very fast CPU and might even be faster than the SGS3. What do you guys think?

Click to collapse



The Snapdragon S5 is very fast. The Xperia T (exact same specs, except gout some features, have beaten all quad core on benchmarks (Don't go only with them, but they give a rough view).

Go for it.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 1, 2013)

NHS2008 said:


> Thanks! I want a solid device. Won't be flashing ROMs on it, its fori my sister. Just want good camera performance. Battery life, music quality and capability to play full hd files over WiFi (via es file explorer). I think S advance is best choice..seems

Click to collapse



I'd suggest another Atrix 2 instead..
It's priced near about to the S Advnace and is reallya great performer as you may know..


----------



## NHS2008 (Jan 1, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> I'd suggest another Atrix 2 instead..
> It's priced near about to the S Advnace and is reallya great performer as you may know..

Click to collapse



Not a bad idea AT ALL! :good:


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 1, 2013)

Felimenta97 said:


> The Snapdragon S5 is very fast. The Xperia T (exact same specs, except gout some features, have beaten all quad core on benchmarks (Don't go only with them, but they give a rough view).
> 
> Go for it.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Snapdragon s5  how is it different from s4 pro 

_leap before you think _


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## roofrider (Jan 1, 2013)

Ok, it's Xperia Go vs S Advance vs Sola(no JB  ) for me.
I think it's better to grab a SII.


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 1, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Ok, it's Xperia Go vs S Advance vs Sola(no JB  ) for me.
> I think it's better to grab a SII.

Click to collapse



Go - low res 
Sola - no jb 
S advance - y buy when you can grab s2 

_leap before you think _


----------



## roofrider (Jan 1, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Go - low res
> Sola - no jb
> S advance - y buy when you can grab s2
> 
> _leap before you think _

Click to collapse



Well Advance is 6-7K cheaper than S2...S2 is just an option, i'll grab it if the budget can be increased but i doubt it.
What's really fascinating is I read Go's camera can be used underwater too, within 1 meter that is. Apart from the low dpi..i think i like Go, would've been better if it was cheaper. But i believe Advance will get the JB update before Go.

Damn! Life ain't easy!


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 1, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Well Advance is 6-7K cheaper than S2...S2 is just an option, i'll grab it if the budget can be increased but i doubt it.
> What's really fascinating is I read Go's camera can be used underwater too, within 1 meter that is. Apart from the low dpi..i think i like Go, would've been better if it was cheaper. But i believe Advance will get the JB update before Go.
> 
> Damn! Life ain't easy!

Click to collapse



I'd like to confuse you some more!


----------



## roofrider (Jan 1, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> I'd like to confuse you some more!

Click to collapse



Thank you, job well done.
I haven't really looked into LG (something about it puts me off), only Sammy HTC and Sony.


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 1, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Thank you, job well done.
> I haven't really looked into LG (something about it puts me off), only Sammy HTC and Sony.

Click to collapse



Well if you can trust em with timely updates (nobody actually does ) then LG won't be a problem at all .

_leap before you think _


----------



## roofrider (Jan 1, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Well if you can trust em with timely updates (nobody actually does ) then LG won't be a problem at all .
> 
> _leap before you think _

Click to collapse



Someone in a different thread just suggested S3 mini, not yet launched in India and it seems to be pricey...S2 would still be a better choice if not for the outdated looks.
And another guy told me to get Galaxy Nexus for about 20k from a grey market, i don't feel very good about buying something as expensive as that from there.


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 1, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Someone in a different thread just suggested S3 mini, not yet launched in India and it seems to be pricey...S2 would still be a better choice if not for the outdated looks.
> And another guy told me to get Galaxy Nexus for about 20k from a grey market, i don't feel very good about buying something as expensive as that from there.

Click to collapse




Can you buy from ebay then I'll add another option for ya :
Xperia P at 17k - worth buying except for a bit low battery .

_leap before you think _


----------



## roofrider (Jan 1, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Can you buy from ebay then I'll add another option for ya :
> Xperia P at 17k - worth buying except for a bit low battery .
> 
> _leap before you think _

Click to collapse



Woah! 17! It's 22k everywhere else..something's not right here. I prefer flipkart though.
Lol Xperia S for 21K.


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 1, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Woah! 17! It's 22k everywhere else..something's not right here. I prefer flipkart though.

Click to collapse



Lol everythings fine you could yourself check the positive reviews spread all over the net on ebay services (delivery might take some time though ).
And about flipkart - they are spot on with their service and delivery but if you want to save some bucks you'll be better off doing some bargaining at local dealers (provided importing from ebay is not an option) 

_leap before you think _


----------



## roofrider (Jan 1, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Lol everythings fine you could yourself check the positive reviews spread all over the net on ebay services (delivery might take some time though ).
> And about flipkart - they are spot on with their service and delivery but if you want to save some bucks you'll be better off doing some bargaining at local dealers (provided importing from ebay is not an option)
> 
> _leap before you think _

Click to collapse



Why is there such vast difference here 13k One V and 17k One V?


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 1, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Why is there such vast difference here 13k One V and 17k One V?

Click to collapse



Sorry can't check those links for i have data cap  btw let me guess since its ebay its most probably because one of them would have manufacturers warranty while other would have only dealers warranty (the less pricier one) 

_leap before you think _


----------



## roofrider (Jan 1, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Sorry can't check those links for i have data cap  btw let me guess since its ebay its most probably because one of them would have manufacturers warranty while other would have only dealers warranty (the less pricier one)
> 
> _leap before you think _

Click to collapse



Spot on. 
I'll make it a point never to shop on ebay when i'm sleepy.
gtg..thanks!


----------



## PontiacGTX (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello, I was looking around 3 pages for its marketplace where I only 1 atm I have got some offers but really I dont know if Nexus 4 8gb is enough for having the amount of files that I wish(and apps) I`d need a phone with micro SD slot,at least 5mp cam,dual core krait preferably quad core(any phone w/ performance near to nexus 4/optimus g/Galaxy S3) used under 400$ there are few choices  so what do you advice me?

Nexus 4 8gb? or someoen is selling a nexus 4 16gb under 400$? HTC one X,Htc one S? which else?(with support 850/1900 bands 2g/3g


----------



## erdal67 (Jan 2, 2013)

Please dont buy a galaxy ACE new it costs 120€ 
and the lg optimus 2x second hand 120€ and this one runs the most of the games and apps its a dual core tegra 2 device

____________________________________
HTC WILDFIRE A333
Rempuzzlerom 2.81
Nfinity kernel
Dutch


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 2, 2013)

PontiacGTX said:


> Hello, I was looking around 3 pages for its marketplace where I only 1 atm I have got some offers but really I dont know if Nexus 4 8gb is enough for having the amount of files that I wish(and apps) I`d need a phone with micro SD slot,at least 5mp cam,dual core krait preferably quad core(any phone w/ performance near to nexus 4/optimus g/Galaxy S3) used under 400$ there are few choices  so what do you advice me?
> 
> Nexus 4 8gb? or someoen is selling a nexus 4 16gb under 400$? HTC one X,Htc one S? which else?(with support 850/1900 bands 2g/3g

Click to collapse



Trust me even nex 16 gb will be short if you are gonna put some load on those four a15 cores  i would say one s is the best bet and yeah since its krait you don't need to worry about performance and has also received many positive reviews all over 

_leap before you think _


----------



## erdal67 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello wich phone for gaming:
-LG optimus (2x/3d)
-HTC desire (HD) or any desire
-HTC sensation (wich?)
-htc evo (wich?)
Or any android at price range of 140€ 
I LIVE IN HOLLAND NO NEXUS 4 
____________________________________
HTC WILDFIRE A333
Rempuzzlerom 2.81
Nfinity kernel
Dutch


----------



## Nimnaik (Jan 2, 2013)

*Confused between  Galaxy Note and Sony xperia SL*

Hi Guys, I'm confused between Sony Xperia SL and Galaxy note N7000( the older one), Both are priced equally. So which one is good performance wise?I'm looking for performance and multitasking.


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 2, 2013)

Nimnaik said:


> Hi Guys, I'm confused between Sony Xperia SL and Galaxy note N7000( the older one), Both are priced equally. So which one is good performance wise?I'm looking for performance and multitasking.

Click to collapse



Both are good options and i don't think there is much of a difference in performance between exynos and Qualcomm MSM8260 so it comes down to choices like would you prefer a smaller screen with better camera over a larger screen with goodies like s pen .  

_leap before you think _


----------



## SkyDX (Jan 2, 2013)

Can anyone here recommend me a tablet that can run MIUI and is priced 200€ or less? Thanks in advance!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## mfsr98 (Jan 2, 2013)

SkyDX said:


> Can anyone here recommend me a tablet that can run MIUI and is priced 200€ or less? Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



Im sure the Nexus 7 runs MIUI.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## SkyDX (Jan 2, 2013)

mfsr98 said:


> Im sure the Nexus 7 runs MIUI.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thank you very much for your reply!  I thought of t he Nexus 7 aswell though it costs 250€ not including shipping in Germany which is a bit more than I would like to pay :/ I originally wanted to buy the Kindle Fire 1 or the Galaxy Tab 1 but they both have been replaced by their respective 2 versions and are nowhere to be found


----------



## mfsr98 (Jan 2, 2013)

SkyDX said:


> Thank you very much for your reply!  I thought of t he Nexus 7 aswell though it costs 250€ not including shipping in Germany which is a bit more than I would like to pay :/ I originally wanted to buy the Kindle Fire 1 or the Galaxy Tab 1 but they both have been replaced by their respective 2 versions and are nowhere to be found

Click to collapse



Well, there i dont know any more choices... I was gonna say galaxy tab 2 cause its cheap but I dont know if it runs MIUI and you cant get it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## SkyDX (Jan 2, 2013)

mfsr98 said:


> Well, there i dont know any more choices... I was gonna say galaxy tab 2 cause its cheap but I dont know if it runs MIUI and you cant get it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yeah I looked into the Galaxy Tab 2 aswell and it's great other than not running MIUI  Thanks for the suggestions I guess I have to bite and get the Nexus 7


----------



## erdal67 (Jan 2, 2013)

Can anyone suggest me a phone at a price range of 140€ (2nd hand) thats equel to LG optimus 2x (no nexus 4 or atrix)

____________________________________
HTC WILDFIRE A333
Rempuzzlerom 2.81
Nfinity kernel
Dutch


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 3, 2013)

erdal67 said:


> Can anyone suggest me a phone at a price range of 140€ (2nd hand) thats equel to LG optimus 2x (no nexus 4 or atrix)
> 
> ____________________________________
> HTC WILDFIRE A333
> ...

Click to collapse



Equal to o2x  you mean Tegra 2 if so how about galaxy R 

_leap before you think _


----------



## LLegoLLaS (Jan 3, 2013)

I have to make a choice:
Galaxy S II black (~245 euro)             or            HTC One S (z520)(266 euro)
*The advantages of S2:*
USB On the go
Microsd
*The advantages of One S*
better display
better cpu (benchmarks)
but it doesn;t have osb oth neither microsd card slot


**also one s  has aluminium case as far as i know.I don;t plan to upgrade in the next 2 years.So wich one is better in time?

Wich one should i buy?


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 3, 2013)

LLegoLLaS said:


> I have to make a choice:
> Galaxy S II black (~245 euro)             or            HTC One S (z520)(266 euro)
> *The advantages of S2:*
> USB On the go
> ...

Click to collapse



IMO if you are planning to keep it for next two years then you'll be better off going for the krait one - one s .

_leap before you think _


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 3, 2013)

LLegoLLaS said:


> I have to make a choice:
> Galaxy S II black (~245 euro)             or            HTC One S (z520)(266 euro)
> *The advantages of S2:*
> USB On the go
> ...

Click to collapse



If you have the 1.5Ghz version available in your country, you are very lucky and i am jelly 
So no thoughts, get the One S.
If you have the 1.7Ghz available, then i share your sadness and you should definitely get the SGS2 I9100 (not I9100G)


----------



## SkyDX (Jan 4, 2013)

I hope someone can help me out with a decision I want to make, well I had a Galaxy Tab 2 in my hands today and was extremely impressed by it and I could get it for 150€ in the 8GB variant that is more than enough for my needs though it has no MIUI support which I actually wanted.

On the other hand there is the 16GB Nexus 7 for 250€ which has MIUI support and seems equally great but I'm not sure if the extra 100€ is worth it for MIUI and greater storage as I don't plan any memory heavy usage.

Could someone maybe help me with this decision?^^ I know a port of MIUI to the Galaxy Tab 2 doesn't seem too likely so I'm not sure :/

Thanks again in advance


----------



## CarlM34 (Jan 4, 2013)

Unsure whether to get the GS2 or GS3 or iPhone 5????

Any suggestions from those who have experienced all 3?


----------



## NHS2008 (Jan 4, 2013)

CarlM34 said:


> Unsure whether to get the GS2 or GS3 or iPhone 5????
> 
> Any suggestions from those who have experienced all 3?

Click to collapse



I would get GS3 if price is not a problem. Only thing that would keep me from GS2 is the subpar resolution, it has enough power to handle the rest of my business. (Gaming, Movies,reading, surfing..)

EDIT:
 Get the iPhone if you can live with iOS. I can't even imagine..


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jan 4, 2013)

NHS2008 said:


> I would get GS3 if price is not a problem. Only thing that would keep me from GS2 is the subpar resolution, it has enough power to handle the rest of my business. (Gaming, Movies,reading, surfing..)
> 
> EDIT:
> Get the iPhone if you can live with iOS. I can't even imagine..

Click to collapse



Well if you can't afford the gs3 you could always buy used or refurbished 

R'as Al Ghul is dead


----------



## SilverDragon24 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Budget android*

I'm looking 4 a budget android device..... not too big screen..... 800 MHz CPU will b enough...... a decent amount of ram...... something i can flash witth cm or AOKP..... Wht should I get?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 4, 2013)

SilverDragon24 said:


> I'm looking 4 a budget android device..... not too big screen..... 800 MHz CPU will b enough...... a decent amount of ram...... something i can flash witth cm or AOKP..... Wht should I get?

Click to collapse



Define budget 
Though roughly i'd say tipo.


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 4, 2013)

CarlM34 said:


> Unsure whether to get the GS2 or GS3 or iPhone 5????
> 
> Any suggestions from those who have experienced all 3?

Click to collapse



Lol if you are confused between gs3 and ip5 you've probably not even decided which ecosystem you fit into 
I would say it would be better if you go and check em yourself in a real life hands on and then decide rather than going by popular opinion 


_leap before you think _


----------



## SilverDragon24 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Budget android*



SilverDragon24 said:


> I'm looking 4 a budget android device..... not too big screen..... 800 MHz CPU will b enough...... a decent amount of ram...... something i can flash witth cm or AOKP..... Wht should I get?

Click to collapse



oh and positively not a dual sim device

and keep Samsung Galaxy Y out....


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 4, 2013)

SilverDragon24 said:


> oh and positively not a dual sim device
> 
> and keep Samsung Galaxy Y out....

Click to collapse



I don't know about aokp availability but here are some devices that might be of interest -
Lg l3
Htc explorer
Xpeqia Tipo


_leap before you think _


----------



## SilverDragon24 (Jan 4, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Define budget
> Though roughly i'd say tipo.

Click to collapse



by budget u could say abt 20,000 INR

tipo's got a 3.2 MP Cam.... Minimum 5 MP would be bttr....


----------



## FuNcY (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm not sure too, Archos Gaempad or Nexus 7.. Mostly I wanna play with the tablet.. Which one should I buy?

Here another Thread by me about the same thing, made before I saw this thread here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2080186


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 4, 2013)

SilverDragon24 said:


> by budget u could say abt 20,000 INR
> 
> tipo's got a 3.2 MP Cam.... Minimum 5 MP would be bttr....

Click to collapse



How about 
Galaxy s advance 
Xperia sola
Xperia p @17k from ebay
Desire x (?)

_leap before you think _


----------



## NHS2008 (Jan 4, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> How about
> Galaxy s advance
> Xperia sola
> Xperia p @17k from ebay
> ...

Click to collapse



LG Optimus l9 and Motorola Atrix 2 also great at 17-18k range.


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 4, 2013)

NHS2008 said:


> LG Optimus l9 and Motorola Atrix 2 also great at 17-18k range.

Click to collapse



Yeah l9 is great if one has no problems with LG 
Finding atrix two these days is a bit difficult but if one can get it - its the best beast in the price range 

_leap before you think _


----------



## NHS2008 (Jan 4, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Yeah l9 is great if one has no problems with LG
> Finding atrix two these days is a bit difficult but if one can get it - its the best beast in the price range
> 
> _leap before you think _

Click to collapse



Yeah, got it! IT'S AVAILABLE ON flipkart at 18K.


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 4, 2013)

NHS2008 said:


> Yeah, got it! IT'S AVAILABLE ON flipkart at 18K.

Click to collapse



Go on then flipkart never disappoints with their spot on service 

_leap before you think _


----------



## SilverDragon24 (Jan 4, 2013)

NHS2008 said:


> LG Optimus l9 and Motorola Atrix 2 also great at 17-18k range.

Click to collapse



I think I'll go 4 da HTC Desire X.... I've always trusted HTC nxt 2 Nokia, But Nokia won't release any android devices..... maybe we can expect ubuntu phone devices for nokia......


----------



## NHS2008 (Jan 4, 2013)

SilverDragon24 said:


> I think I'll go 4 da HTC Desire X.... I've always trusted HTC nxt 2 Nokia, But Nokia won't release any android devices..... maybe we can expect ubuntu phone devices for nokia......

Click to collapse



I would recommend Galaxy S Advance over that.
 -Better Camera
 -Better GPU
 -Better CPU
 -better Build Quality (acc. to me)
 -Front facing camera
 -720p recording
 -11 GB built-in storage (o.o 16 gb) +32 GB exp. possible.
 -SAMOLED (Though Pentile Matrix still awesome)
 -Great battery life! 
 -JB Coming this month acc. to news!
 I bought it 2 days back for my sister. It's awesome!!
 My vid. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGNYA7PCO6o


----------



## SilverDragon24 (Jan 4, 2013)

NHS2008 said:


> I would recommend Galaxy S Advance over that.
> -Better Camera
> -Better GPU
> -Better CPU
> ...

Click to collapse



phone's gd..... I'm somewhat concerned abt battry lyf, hws dat?


----------



## NHS2008 (Jan 4, 2013)

SilverDragon24 said:


> phone's gd..... I'm somewhat concerned abt battry lyf, hws dat?

Click to collapse



It's too good!! 
More than a day with heavy to moderate usage..:good:


----------



## roofrider (Jan 4, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> IMO if you are planning to keep it for next two years then you'll be better off going for the krait one - one s .
> 
> _leap before you think _

Click to collapse



I would say Xperia S over S2...considering Xperia S now.


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 4, 2013)

SilverDragon24 said:


> phone's gd..... I'm somewhat concerned abt battry lyf, hws dat?

Click to collapse



My friend has it. Awesome battery life, go for it man! 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## parsjp (Jan 5, 2013)

Looking for a tablet for reading. Want a 10". Thinking off brand is ok, but not sure which.

Any suggestions?

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mfsr98 (Jan 5, 2013)

parsjp said:


> Looking for a tablet for reading. Want a 10". Thinking off brand is ok, but not sure which.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I think 7" will be more comfortable to read.


----------



## icyrock (Jan 5, 2013)

parsjp said:


> Looking for a tablet for reading. Want a 10". Thinking off brand is ok, but not sure which.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



7 inch tablet would likely be better for reading, especially since the Kindle Fire HD and Nook HD have an amazing selection of books in there stores (especially since 10 inch tablets at that price are normally have worse components).

Are you only going to use it for reading? Or are you going to play games, too? If its the latter, it might be best to invest a little more in a nicer 10 inch tablet like the the Nexus 10 or the Asus Infinity.


----------



## redheavy (Jan 5, 2013)

icyrock said:


> 7 inch tablet would likely be better for reading, especially since the Kindle Fire HD and Nook HD have an amazing selection of books in there stores (especially since 10 inch tablets at that price are normally have worse components).
> 
> Are you only going to use it for reading? Or are you going to play games, too? If its the latter, it might be best to invest a little more in a nicer 10 inch tablet like the the Nexus 10 or the Asus Infinity.

Click to collapse



On a tablet you can als use a special cable otg (on to go) and connect usb drives/Mouse/keyboard (i think also a hard drive)


----------



## parsjp (Jan 6, 2013)

Only reading. Web browsing. Videos. Email.

What's your preference (directed towards all) nexus, nook, or any other?



Plenty of NRG to Amaze with Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added 6th January 2013 at 12:01 AM ---------- Previous post was 5th January 2013 at 11:50 PM ----------

Anyone like the Kindle hd 8.9?

Plenty of NRG to Amaze with Tapatalk 2


----------



## hullfc27 (Jan 6, 2013)

contacts up for renewal next month on my s and ive always had samsungs so im swaying towards another but not sure wether to go for the s2 or s3 mini or is there a phone out there that is as good as the samsungs if not better ?


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 6, 2013)

hullfc27 said:


> is there a phone out there that is as good as the samsungs if not better ?

Click to collapse



Many !



_et too brute ! _


----------



## icyrock (Jan 6, 2013)

parsjp said:


> Only reading. Web browsing. Videos. Email.
> 
> What's your preference (directed towards all) nexus, nook, or any other?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus if you want pure android; Kindle HD if your an Amazon Prime member (Rent a book each month from there library, pretty awesome); nook if you want to read (very light weight, nice screen, limited movie selection though), IMO. Though, I don't like the custom skins on the Kindle, it is a good media device.



hullfc27 said:


> contacts up for renewal next month on my s and ive always had samsungs so im swaying towards another but not sure wether to go for the s2 or s3 mini or is there a phone out there that is as good as the samsungs if not better ?

Click to collapse



CES is just around the corner (Tuesday), so we'll see if it brings any cool new phones. Which carrier are you on?


----------



## PROGUERAM (Jan 6, 2013)

NeXus 4 or a LUMIA 820? They are about the same price...

Sent from my DROID RAZR on JB.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## erdal67 (Jan 6, 2013)

Im looking for a HTC/Samsung/sony (ericsson) thats equel to lg optimus 2x p990 like price and speed (dual core, 1.0 ghz+ ) 
no nexus 4,galaxy R or motorola
____________________________________
HTC WILDFIRE A333
Rempuzzlerom 2.81
Nfinity kernel
Dutch


----------



## Zoneninja (Jan 6, 2013)

HTC one S would be a good idea... 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Felimenta97 (Jan 6, 2013)

erdal67 said:


> Im looking for a HTC/Samsung/sony (ericsson) thats equel to lg optimus 2x p990 like price and speed (dual core, 1.0 ghz+ )
> no nexus 4,galaxy R or motorola
> ____________________________________
> HTC WILDFIRE A333
> ...

Click to collapse



What about Xperia P?

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## kbm15 (Jan 6, 2013)

I want a new device that must be water resistant (something like the defy) and can have otg support (i don't care if i must flash custom roms or whatever)
The newer and extra performance the better.


----------



## Felimenta97 (Jan 7, 2013)

kbm15 said:


> I want a new device that must be water resistant (something like the defy) and can have otg support (i don't care if i must flash custom roms or whatever)
> The newer and extra performance the better.

Click to collapse



Xperia Acro S, Future Xperia Z...

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## xxBrun0xx (Jan 7, 2013)

kbm15 said:


> I want a new device that must be water resistant (something like the defy) and can have otg support (i don't care if i must flash custom roms or whatever)
> The newer and extra performance the better.

Click to collapse



Samsung rugby smart. I have a friend who likes to boil his when he gets bored. It is literally indestructible and is pretty zippy. 

Viper Rom baby!


----------



## CarlM34 (Jan 7, 2013)

NHS2008 said:


> I would get GS3 if price is not a problem. Only thing that would keep me from GS2 is the subpar resolution, it has enough power to handle the rest of my business. (Gaming, Movies,reading, surfing..)
> 
> EDIT:
> Get the iPhone if you can live with iOS. I can't even imagine..

Click to collapse



Yeh price was a bit of an issue for me....went for the S2 in the end:fingers-crossed:


----------



## finderp (Jan 7, 2013)

Gotta throw in a recommendation for the Lumia 920. Been through many android devices, an iPhone 4S, and I love it. It's also super easy to develop applications for.


----------



## janedoe5000 (Jan 7, 2013)

Galaxy S3 or One X, both international?


----------



## bobaz (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm planning to change my smartphone. Until now I used Sony Ericsson Xperia 8, Samsung Galaxy Ace and HTC Desire, so not so much advanced ones. 
My budged is quite limited, but I can manage SGS2 - is it a good choice? Or in this "mid" segment I can get more?


----------



## Razvan03Andrei (Jan 7, 2013)

For gaming and better screen:
-Nexus 7 32GB + 3G
-Nexus 10 16GB
-Asus Transformer 300

Thank you

Sent from my LG-P350 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 7, 2013)

janedoe5000 said:


> Galaxy S3 or One X, both international?

Click to collapse



S3, more dev support, easy to unlock bootloaders, not so much with HTC.



bobaz said:


> I'm planning to change my smartphone. Until now I used Sony Ericsson Xperia 8, Samsung Galaxy Ace and HTC Desire, so not so much advanced ones.
> My budged is quite limited, but I can manage SGS2 - is it a good choice? Or in this "mid" segment I can get more?

Click to collapse



SGS2 is a great choice, though you can also compare it with Xperia S (if you admire the Timescape UI :/ ) or HTC One S (With S4 processor at 1.5Ghz not S3 at 1.7Ghz)



Razvan03Andrei said:


> For gaming and better screen:
> -Nexus 7 32GB + 3G
> -Nexus 10 16GB
> -Asus Transformer 300
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 7, a 10' will be hard to handle for gaming at a longer stretch.
Also no one needs to tell you about the awesome performance of this device


----------



## stelios28 (Jan 7, 2013)

I'd like a phone under 300 Euros (unlocked).
I want it to have the best call quality, fast, un-lagged internet browsing and be able to play some games.
My options are: Galaxy ace 2, galaxy s ii (difficult to find under 300 though), sony xperia t or galaxy s advance. What do you recommend


----------



## LLegoLLaS (Jan 7, 2013)

as i said 2 pages up i had to make a choise between i9100 and One S z520.I chosed the one s ( yes,it is the Krait version @ 1.5) and i am happy with it and I would recommend it to anyone


----------



## parsjp (Jan 7, 2013)

icyrock said:


> Nexus if you want pure android; Kindle HD if your an Amazon Prime member (Rent a book each month from there library, pretty awesome); nook if you want to read (very light weight, nice screen, limited movie selection though), IMO.
> 
> Does KHD have better WiFi speeds than nexus 7?
> 
> Plenty of NRG to Amaze with Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## Phenziox (Jan 7, 2013)

At CES, the Acer Iconia B1 has just been announced.
I consider getting it when it releases in Europe, as a tablet of my own.
Now I share a Nexus 7 with my family so any of the big performance things i'll do there I just want a tablet to tinker around with a bit as my family doesnt allow me to root/rom/anything the N7. Is there a chance this tablet gets a lot of support/development behind it so I can relieve my developing needs?
My current phone hasn't got lots of development either so that's why as well.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 7, 2013)

stelios28 said:


> I'd like a phone under 300 Euros (unlocked).
> I want it to have the best call quality, fast, un-lagged internet browsing and be able to play some games.
> My options are: Galaxy ace 2, galaxy s ii (difficult to find under 300 though), sony xperia t or galaxy s advance. What do you recommend

Click to collapse



SGS2 > Xperia T > S Advance > G Ace 2.
Though keep Ace 2 out of options.



Phenziox said:


> At CES, the Acer Iconia B1 has just been announced.
> I consider getting it when it releases in Europe, as a tablet of my own.
> Now I share a Nexus 7 with my family so any of the big performance things i'll do there I just want a tablet to tinker around with a bit as my family doesnt allow me to root/rom/anything the N7. Is there a chance this tablet gets a lot of support/development behind it so I can relieve my developing needs?
> My current phone hasn't got lots of development either so that's why as well.

Click to collapse



It should, but wait a few weeks before you purchase to be sure.


----------



## Felimenta97 (Jan 7, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> SGS2 > Xperia T > S Advance > G Ace 2.
> Though keep Ace 2 out of options.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Xperia T is better then S2... In every spec...

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 7, 2013)

Felimenta97 said:


> Xperia T is better then S2... In every spec...
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Except dev support 
Also T is costlier than GS2.

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## Felimenta97 (Jan 7, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Except dev support
> Also T is costlier than GS2.
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



Yeah. But spec wise T is way better. T will get good support. It will take a bit, though. Xperia S (my phone) also took a bit, but now it's quite good.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## erdal67 (Jan 7, 2013)

I asked and they said that the 2x was bettet qua speed and benchmark

____________________________________
HTC WILDFIRE A333
Rempuzzlerom 2.81
Nfinity kernel
Dutch

---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 PM ----------

@Stelioz21 Lg optimus 2x tegra 2 dual core seconf hand120€ new200€

____________________________________
HTC WILDFIRE A333
Rempuzzlerom 2.81
Nfinity kernel
Dutch


----------



## xxBrun0xx (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm shocked people are recommending the s3 over the one x. I'm not sure how the international one x fares, but the att version is unreal. Best battery life I've ever gotten on a smartphone (4+ hours of screen on time with auto sync, hspa+, auto brightness, and no power saver in 20 hours of use!) the s3 can't get anywhere near this, nor can anything without a battery twice the size unless it's running sense

Viper Rom baby!


----------



## Snakeroom (Jan 7, 2013)

*Acer iconia a210*

I'm happy with this tab @ $320...has the full size usb, BIG+, doesn't have hdmi out, but with 7 other active putes lying around, why the hell would I try and use a tablet to connect to my tv?....was able to unlock, root, install bt5 arm, build a custom kernel incorporating my alfa 1 (usb wifi), and this thing hasn't missed a beat! 
I recommend this to anyone who wants a 'decent' tablet, but doesn't want to spend I-pxxx(e) prices.


----------



## roofrider (Jan 8, 2013)

Felimenta97 said:


> Xperia T is better then S2... In every spec...
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Might be, but is it priced equal to the S2? It's not yet released here.
I was under the impression that Xperia S was better than S2, but after reading up on that i feel it's the opposite that's true.


----------



## Felimenta97 (Jan 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Might be, but is it priced equal to the S2? It's not yet released here.
> I was under the impression that Xperia S was better than S2, but after reading up on that i feel it's the opposite that's true.

Click to collapse



It's equally good, Imo. The design and camera are better from what I saw.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Phenziox (Jan 8, 2013)

Snakeroom said:


> I'm happy with this tab @ $320...has the full size usb, BIG+, doesn't have hdmi out, but with 7 other active putes lying around, why the hell would I try and use a tablet to connect to my tv?....was able to unlock, root, install bt5 arm, build a custom kernel incorporating my alfa 1 (usb wifi), and this thing hasn't missed a beat!
> I recommend this to anyone who wants a 'decent' tablet, but doesn't want to spend I-pxxx(e) prices.

Click to collapse



So which tablet are you talking about? xD

Sent from my HTC Desire C


----------



## cyptik (Jan 8, 2013)

*which to buy*

So which one should i buy im thinking of Galaxy S2 or HTC Sensation 


Im looking for one that i can mod the most so which one should i go with?


----------



## nemov (Jan 8, 2013)

*Tablets with GSM Voice*

Did you find a good choice for the below? I currently have a 3G Galaxy Tab 8.9, but with no GSM voice - (so I carry my personal phone, work phone and tablet around with me!) .... I have narrowed down the choice to just two tablets with GSM Voice:

Samsung Galaxy Tab 7.7" 3G
Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7" 3G 

I hope there are other decent choices out there - does anyone know of any?



zoonimal said:


> Greetings fellow enthusiasts,
> 
> I am trying to *replace my phone with a tablet.*
> I have a 4.3" display phone ( 800x480, ~217 ppi, HTC Desire HD ) and I'm looking for a 7" tablet that *must have phone (GSM voice) functionality*
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## zisforzorro (Jan 8, 2013)

monkteo said:


> Moto Droid RAZR MAXX have the most powerful battery

Click to collapse



Stock sure, but included extended batteries the Samsung S3 has the upper hand.


----------



## ingramator (Jan 8, 2013)

*WP8 or Android*



zisforzorro said:


> Stock sure, but included extended batteries the Samsung S3 has the upper hand.

Click to collapse



When going for a phone first decide which OS you want to use then proceed to specs because specs are different across different OSes


----------



## sabakux0 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Device around $200-300*

i have a kindle fire with a stock 4.2 rom on it right now. it is great, i love it. however i want something with a camera, mic and bluetooth. ideally i would like something that has an sd slot of some sort. i plan on getting a decent 7-10 inch tablet for me and giving my GF my kindle. nay suggestions?


----------



## ortrigger (Jan 8, 2013)

sabakux0 said:


> i have a kindle fire with a stock 4.2 rom on it right now. it is great, i love it. however i want something with a camera, mic and bluetooth. ideally i would like something that has an sd slot of some sort. i plan on getting a decent 7-10 inch tablet for me and giving my GF my kindle. nay suggestions?

Click to collapse



A nexus 7 would be a good choice minus the sd card slot. They do come in 32 gigabyte though and that's plenty for most people. 

Sent from my LG spectrum running cm10


----------



## linedpaper (Jan 8, 2013)

Trying to decide what my next phone should be.  I will be signing a contract with my carrier so I need something that will be good for 2 years.  I'm switching from an iPhone 4 to whatever I end up getting.  I've been looking at the One X+ on AT&T.  I'm not opposed to switching carriers and I've also been eyeing the Droid Razr Maxx HD, however the quality of the camera on that device worries me a bit.  I want decent battery life, good camera and a phone that will last me for two years.  I really like the Razr Maxx HD, but the camera worries me a bit.  I'm not a fan of the S3 as it feels too cheap to me.  One other concern is which phone is most likely to get the future Android OS updates for as close to 2 years as possible and if not, I need something I can root so I can get them via custom ROMS if that's what it takes.  I've been keeping an eye on CES announcements and it sounds like there is some good stuff coming in 2013, but there will always be something new.  Do I wait a bit longer or pull the trigger now?  I've had my iPhone 4 for 2.5 years and I'm ready for something soon so it's getting hard to wait.  Was hoping to see an M7 announcement at CES, but...


Thanks for any advice!

Tim


----------



## cognus (Jan 8, 2013)

Note 2?  I like RAZR MHD also... Some would say nexus 4; not sure I like that one


linedpaper said:


> Trying to decide what my next phone should be.  I will be signing a contract with my carrier so I need something that will be good for 2 years.  I'm switching from an iPhone 4 to whatever I end up getting.  I've been looking at the One X+ on AT&T.  I'm not opposed to switching carriers and I've also been eyeing the Droid Razr Maxx HD, however the quality of the camera on that device worries me a bit.  I want decent battery life, good camera and a phone that will last me for two years.  I really like the Razr Maxx HD, but the camera worries me a bit.  I'm not a fan of the S3 as it feels too cheap to me.  One other concern is which phone is most likely to get the future Android OS updates for as close to 2 years as possible and if not, I need something I can root so I can get them via custom ROMS if that's what it takes.  I've been keeping an eye on CES announcements and it sounds like there is some good stuff coming in 2013, but there will always be something new.  Do I wait a bit longer or pull the trigger now?  I've had my iPhone 4 for 2.5 years and I'm ready for something soon so it's getting hard to wait.  Was hoping to see an M7 announcement at CES, but...
> 
> 
> Thanks for any advice!
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## linedpaper (Jan 8, 2013)

The Note 2 is a tad big for me.  I want to keep it at 5 inches or less.  I prefer the 4.7 size or so.  I really like the Maxx HD, the only thing really holding me back on that one is the camera.  I was sold on it until I started looking into people's complaints about the camera and that's why I started considering the One X+.  The Nexus 4 looks nice, but no LTE and due to budget constraints I need one that's subsidized with my contract.



cognus said:


> Note 2?  I like RAZR MHD also... Some would say nexus 4; not sure I like that one

Click to collapse


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow, here you guys are, talking about buying note 2's.

And here I am thinking whether s3 mini is expensive 

Is it a good phone? What's its price in USD? Not released in India yet, I wanna guesstimate its price here. 

Imported is available at 23k INR i.e. approx. 420$. What do you think, will its price increase or decrease after release?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jan 8, 2013)

^^ It's overpriced currently.


----------



## Dark Spark (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi,
I want to buy a 10" tablet but I'm on low budget
So I found the msi 10" enjoy plus and the Ainol novo 10 hero
Can you help me decide which is the best ? (considering that I would mainly use it for gaming and video playback)
Also any suggestions for tablets at the same price range ?


----------



## icyrock (Jan 8, 2013)

parsjp said:


> Does KHD have better WiFi speeds than nexus 7?
> 
> Plenty of NRG to Amaze with Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes, it has dual band wifi, it also holds the signal longer/farther away from the router.l

31mbps vs 20mbps for the nexus.

In everyday use I can't really tell the difference much, however. I prefer the nexus over the Kindle personally due to it being more customizable.


----------



## devilctk (Jan 9, 2013)

Dark Spark said:


> Hi,
> I want to buy a 10" tablet but I'm on low budget
> So I found the msi 10" enjoy plus and the Ainol novo 10 hero
> Can you help me decide which is the best ? (considering that I would mainly use it for gaming and video playback)
> Also any suggestions for tablets at the same price range ?

Click to collapse



I am using cube U30GT, no lag in gaming (eg. NFS Most Wanted), no problem in playing 1080p video, believe it performs as strong as Novo 10 Hero


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 9, 2013)

Tyr Fifteen said:


> Wow, here you guys are, talking about buying note 2's.
> 
> And here I am thinking whether s3 mini is expensive
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Instead of s3 mini get Htc One S or SGS2.
And if you are importing anything, import Galaxy Nexus 
Won't say nexus 4 since it's so f'ing scarce 

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 9, 2013)

Ok, i need some serious advice now please.
I've waited far too long and I don't see a Nexus 4 anywhere around. Not even a launch date.
So my budget is INR25000 tops or as per today's rate $455 USD.
I can't spend more and get a Note GS3 or stuff.
Within my range i found - Xperia S, SGS2, HTC One S.

Also i do not want to purchase online so due to this HTC One S is also off list since the one available in India is fitted with the crap S3 processor.
Now i have read through manyyy comparisons of Xperia S and SGS2 but i just can't keep my finger on one, though i prefer SGS2.

Suggestions or any other models?


----------



## roofrider (Jan 9, 2013)

^^If you know someone outside India ask them buy Nexus 4 for you and ship it here.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 9, 2013)

roofrider said:


> ^^If you know someone outside India ask them buy Nexus 4 for you and ship it here.

Click to collapse



I asked but even they can't get their hands on one for themselves let alone for me :/
Dumbass LG production units


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 9, 2013)

I'd say S2. Pretty neat, awesome developers, good specs and i guess all you need. 

I'll wait for the S3 mini to launch, price will be reduced I hope. S2 is out if my budget. Mine is 20k INR tops. So, yeah. I guess its either that or some magic 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 9, 2013)

Tyr Fifteen said:


> I'd say S2. Pretty neat, awesome developers, good specs and i guess all you need.
> 
> I'll wait for the S3 mini to launch, price will be reduced I hope. S2 is out if my budget. Mine is 20k INR tops. So, yeah. I guess its either that or some magic
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Do you have an ETA for S3 Mini launch and also i highly doubt it'll be anywhere near 20k
In my case, i have stacked up 20k myself and anything over that, i'll take from my parents. That's why i want to keep the 20+ part at a minimum, so if S3 Mini is around the corner, at that price i'll better of buy that.

And yes, S2 does seem a better choice. I even hate Timescape, i don't why i'm comparing it with the Xperia S :/


----------



## Dark Spark (Jan 9, 2013)

devilctk said:


> I am using cube U30GT, no lag in gaming (eg. NFS Most Wanted), no problem in playing 1080p video, believe it performs as strong as Novo 10 Hero

Click to collapse



Well, in specs I don't see there is much difference.
I want to know if the novo is as good as the cube, because there is an offer on the novo
Also about the cube, can it be rooted ? does it support play store ?


----------



## mfsr98 (Jan 9, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Ok, i need some serious advice now please.
> I've waited far too long and I don't see a Nexus 4 anywhere around. Not even a launch date.
> So my budget is INR25000 tops or as per today's rate $455 USD.
> I can't spend more and get a Note GS3 or stuff.
> ...

Click to collapse



Galaxy Nexus?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 9, 2013)

mfsr98 said:


> Galaxy Nexus?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Never launched in India :/
And as i mentioned i prefer buying in store instead of online.


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 9, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Do you have an ETA for S3 Mini launch and also i highly doubt it'll be anywhere near 20k
> In my case, i have stacked up 20k myself and anything over that, i'll take from my parents. That's why i want to keep the 20+ part at a minimum, so if S3 Mini is around the corner, at that price i'll better of buy that.
> 
> And yes, S2 does seem a better choice. I even hate Timescape, i don't why i'm comparing it with the Xperia S :/

Click to collapse



3 months, I guess... On eBay India, its now for 20k 

Anyways, buying a new phone in March most probably, board exam ends then. 

Link: http://www.ebay.in/itm/Brand-New-Or...bile_Phones&hash=item2578728833#ht_2746wt_906

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 9, 2013)

Tyr Fifteen said:


> 3 months, I guess... On eBay India, its now for 20k
> 
> Anyways, buying a new phone in March most probably, board exam ends then.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ah damnit, now i'm super confused..


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 9, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> ah damnit, now i'm super confused..

Click to collapse



For you, I'd still say S2. Its great. But.... I'm kind of in love with the s3 mini <3. I've always liked s3, and seeing a small version has made me happy enough. It also has all features I want. So my phone.



Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## erdal67 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello im here again but wich one us better qua gaming performance etc. LG Optimus 2X OR Sony Xperia Sola i looked at the benchmark result and i saw it was +/- the same but the 2x was higher, i like to game on it like GTA VC , dead trigger and MC4/3 . Dont care wich one i have im going to put root and a custom rom on it please help me

Cheers

___________________________________
HTC WILDFIRE A333
Rempuzzlerom 2.81
Nfinity kernel
Dutch


----------



## NHS2008 (Jan 9, 2013)

erdal67 said:


> Hello im here again but wich one us better qua gaming performance etc. LG Optimus 2X OR Sony Xperia Sola i looked at the benchmark result and i saw it was +/- the same but the 2x was higher, i like to game on it like GTA VC , dead trigger and MC4/3 . Dont care wich one i have im going to put root and a custom rom on it please help me
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I would get Sola out of these two. Mali-400 will give good enough performance for those games at WVGA res. I have Galaxy S advance with same specs and games work just fine on it. Optimus X2 is way too old hardware. Also you can consider Motorola Atrix 2 and LG Optimus l9.


----------



## fetta88 (Jan 10, 2013)

I guys, I'll go in China and I'm going to buy my new smartphone but i'm undecided between 3 different models:

Oppo Find 5

Xiaomi MI-2

Lenovo K860i

What do you recommend to me?

Sorry for my english, i'm italian :laugh:


----------



## Eddie^^ (Jan 10, 2013)

I was looking into buying a relatively cheap Android device with some decent specs. Don't need dual core probably as I will not be utilizing the two cores. Something with good battery life and a nice design. Could anyone recommend? Looking for some users experience.


----------



## blah12325 (Jan 10, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> ah damnit, now i'm super confused..

Click to collapse



s2 is a great phone, you can get it for about 200$ US used, and about 350$ US new, i love mine, lots of roms out there for it, and samsung is still updating it's firmware if you dont want to bother with custom roms, or value the manufacturer's warranty.


----------



## Dark Spark (Jan 10, 2013)

Eddie^^ said:


> I was looking into buying a relatively cheap Android device with some decent specs. Don't need dual core probably as I will not be utilizing the two cores. Something with good battery life and a nice design. Could anyone recommend? Looking for some users experience.

Click to collapse



Samsung Galaxy Ace Plus or Galaxy S Advance

Sent from my Galaxy Y using xda app-developers app


----------



## NHS2008 (Jan 10, 2013)

A xy 





fetta88 said:


> I guys, I'll go in China and I'm going to buy my new smartphone but i'm undecided between 3 different models:
> 
> Oppo Find 5
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oppo Find 5 is pretty impressive. Other phones are rather old models.  I would get that or MI2. Also checkout Newman N2.  GALAXY S3 soc with Poorer build quality.


----------



## Phenziox (Jan 10, 2013)

Eddie^^ said:


> I was looking into buying a relatively cheap Android device with some decent specs. Don't need dual core probably as I will not be utilizing the two cores. Something with good battery life and a nice design. Could anyone recommend? Looking for some users experience.

Click to collapse



Htc Desire c is a cheap, single core, nicely designed phone

Sent from my HTC Desire C


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## huston8 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi,
Can you please suggest a phone within price range of 18000 to 25000 INR.
I would like to have phone which would play most of the 3D games smoothly. i.e. A good processor and RAM. I read many reviews but still confused.
1. Samsung Galaxy S2 : Low resolution and price still high
2. Samsung Galaxy S advance : Many negative comments like sluggish, not so great etc
3. S3 mini : no idea regarding this...
4. HTC one S: good but no expandable memory and non detachable battery (is this a concern?? )
5. Xperia P : Limited inbuilt memory.

Could you please suggest a phone with good brand like Samsung, HTC or Sony in India? Also how is motorola atrix 2??? 

Is it safe to buy from ebay.in ?


----------



## Dark Spark (Jan 10, 2013)

Galaxy Nexus is a very good device. It's a bit more expensive than the S2 but it's better I say (disregarding the camera)

Sent from my Galaxy Y using xda app-developers app


----------



## coldfusionhybrid (Jan 10, 2013)

hey all, i'm looking to get an android device and i'd like to use *custom roms* in the near future once i get the hang of it.

what i'm looking for;
budget: medium/low end
brands: anything EXCEPT samsung
-decent/good battery life
-used mostly for surfing, communicating and gps

i'm currently considering the xperia U and XJ and looking for other suggestions. the U appeals to me because it looks good, battery life is not bad and camera is decent(720p & front cam). the J is good too but seems to be laggy (i tested one) and the camera is a bit of a let down. I also find the Lumia 620 to be a perfect match but it runs on WP8.

any phones out there that comes close to the flexibility of the HTC HD2?


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 10, 2013)

coldfusionhybrid said:


> hey all, i'm looking to get an android device and i'd like to use *custom roms* in the near future once i get the hang of it.
> 
> what i'm looking for;
> budget: medium/low end
> ...

Click to collapse



First of all i doubt you'll be able to find a device in your price range (or any) with the 'flexibility' of hd2
Personally i think its worth considering 620 for its krait - has excellent camera and appealing looks , just try one out and see if wp8 suits your likings , if yes , go for it :thumbup:
Out of U and J i would recommend getting U if you can live with lack of micro sd slot but i really doubt the chances of future updates from sony.

_et too brute ! _

---------- Post added at 07:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 PM ----------




huston8 said:


> Hi,
> Can you please suggest a phone within price range of 18000 to 25000 INR.
> I would like to have phone which would play most of the 3D games smoothly. i.e. A good processor and RAM. I read many reviews but still confused.
> 1. Samsung Galaxy S2 : Low resolution and price still high
> ...

Click to collapse



 well s2's resolution ain't that bad - its still worth buying especially considering the fact that Samsung hasn't given up on it . Also i think its better than s3 mini .
Anyhow from your list - the best device is undoubtedly the krait powered one s but beware the one s sold in India is not krait but houses previous gen s3 soc so be cautious !
Atrix is also a great buy if you can find it somewhere for around 17k.
Xperia P has serious battery issues !
Ebay is reliable but delivery may take quite some time !


_et too brute ! _


----------



## coldfusionhybrid (Jan 10, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> First of all i doubt you'll be able to find a device in your price range (or any) with the 'flexibility' of hd2
> Personally is worth considering for its krait - has excellent camera and appealing looks , just try one out and see if wp8 suits your likings , if yes , go for it :thumbup:
> Out of U and J i would recommend getting U if you can live with lack of micro sd slot but i really doubt the chances of future updates from sony.
> 
> _et too brute ! _

Click to collapse



what a pity, i loved that a lot of development went into the hd2 till it could even run Android. i was hoping there was another phone out there with a lot of dev work.
will give the 620 a try once i get to try a demo unit.
as for the U, Sony has announced that it wont go beyond ICS  i can only hope FXP or anyone else for that reason will manage to build a JB custom rom for it.

thanks for the feedback.


----------



## jk_007 (Jan 10, 2013)

*latest*

guys,

at present the latest best entry level mobile fon is Sony Tipo.. Also HTC explorer is gud.. bettr value fr money


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 10, 2013)

jk_007 said:


> guys,
> 
> at present the latest best entry level mobile fon is Sony Tipo.. Also HTC explorer is gud.. bettr value fr money

Click to collapse



Explorer is an oldie but i guess it still has one or two tricks up its sleeve which other similar droids in the price range are short of 

_et too brute ! _


----------



## huston8 (Jan 10, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> well s2's resolution ain't that bad - its still worth buying especially considering the fact that Samsung hasn't given up on it . Also i think its better than s3 mini .
> Anyhow from your list - the best device is undoubtedly the krait powered one s but beware the one s sold in India is not krait but houses previous gen s3 soc so be cautious !
> Atrix is also a great buy if you can find it somewhere for around 17k.
> Xperia P has serious battery issues !
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks Buddy...How do I find whether it is Krait powered or not??  Can I check it before buying (Online or from shop) ?


----------



## Felimenta97 (Jan 10, 2013)

huston8 said:


> Thanks Buddy...How do I find whether it is Krait powered or not??  Can I check it before buying (Online or from shop) ?

Click to collapse



I think so. Online, it should say. It may be mentioned as Snapdragon S4. On store, download a System info and check the processor.

The Xperia P is also good. The battery problem is due the small capacity. But still a good device.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## bornlivedie (Jan 10, 2013)

Hello, I recently sold my GS3 i9300 (for a device that has so much hardware, it's damn slow) and was looking for a cheap Android phone.

I had in mind the Defy, but then I saw the Desire S and the LG Optimus Black P970 for just 30 dollars more.

Which one of those three devices would be best?

I'm looking for good screen, good audio capabilities, and good customization (I saw that the LG has official CM10.1).

I'm torn between those...

Defy: Cheaper, great customization, lots of ROMs
P970: CM10.1 (not sure if it works fine, but at least is there), perfect screen size (4" vs 3.7")
HTC Desire: Good price, more RAM, better screen.


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 11, 2013)

bornlivedie said:


> Hello, I recently sold my GS3 i9300 (for a device that has so much hardware, it's damn slow) and was looking for a cheap Android phone.
> 
> I had in mind the Defy, but then I saw the Desire S and the LG Optimus Black P970 for just 30 dollars more.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No doubt - Defz is one of those few devices lucky enough to get the backing of a large dev community especially since people like quarx hasn't given up on it yet.
LG has decent development and slightly better specs so you needn't bother much even if you go for that .

_et too brute ! _


----------



## huston8 (Jan 11, 2013)

bornlivedie said:


> Hello, I recently sold my GS3 i9300 (for a device that has so much hardware, it's damn slow) and was looking for a cheap Android phone.
> 
> I had in mind the Defy, but then I saw the Desire S and the LG Optimus Black P970 for just 30 dollars more.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Narrowed down to S2 and HTC One S.....

HTC one S has all the required specs.....but for the problem of fixed memory. Is the available 10GB memory enough for gaming and music? are there any alternatives? 
Galaxy S2 is also fine, but I think it will be outdated soon, as they launched Galaxy 2 Plus.....

Also I called Motrola helpline, they said that Droid Razr and Droid Razr Maxx are available in India,
is Razr a good option??

Any recommendations?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 11, 2013)

huston8 said:


> Narrowed down to S2 and HTC One S.....
> 
> HTC one S has all the required specs.....but for the problem of fixed memory. Is the available 10GB memory enough for gaming and music? are there any alternatives?
> Galaxy S2 is also fine, but I think it will be outdated soon, as they launched Galaxy 2 Plus.....
> ...

Click to collapse



Living in India are you able to get your hands on a S4 1.5Ghz HTC One S?
If yes, look no further.
Also SGS2+ <<<<<< SGS2
Samsung has just rebranded the original so that people shying from buying a 2 year old device would buy it if re launched.
Instead get the original coz it has a huge dev support whereas the SGS2+ might or might not get anything!


----------



## sgt. meow (Jan 11, 2013)

Do you lot think that by the end of February, the price of the Nexus 10 will go down to something around the current price of the Nexus 7? If not, then, assuming that I CAN buy the Nexus 10 but the Nexus 7 is far closer to my budget than the former, which one should I buy? Mind you, I am not buying anything before late February or early March.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 11, 2013)

sgt. meow said:


> Do you lot think that by the end of February, the price of the Nexus 10 will go down to something around the current price of the Nexus 7? If not, then, assuming that I CAN buy the Nexus 10 but the Nexus 7 is far closer to my budget than the former, which one should I buy? Mind you, I am not buying anything before late February or early March.

Click to collapse



In any case IMO a 7' tablet is more than enough.
A 10' tablet feels way too big to use around (tried it in a store nearby).
So you should visit a store near you, take them in hand and decide coz on a spec sheet basis both pack a punch!


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 11, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> In any case IMO a 7' tablet is more than enough.
> A 10' tablet feels way too big to use around (tried it in a store nearby).
> So you should visit a store near you, take them in hand and decide coz on a spec sheet basis both pack a punch!

Click to collapse



If you're interested.... 

http://www.ebay.in/itm/SAMSUNG-GALA...31045?pt=IN_Mobile_Phones&hash=item3f20f78145

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cognus (Jan 11, 2013)

*for USA T-mo*

OK I would really like your input here:  I am shopping handsets actively - I have an older Optimus T, and a Nexus 7, and I use T-mobile.
I use their el cheapo prepaid plan as I hate contracts.  Month to month strictly.
I DO USE the excellent WIFI Calling feature of T-mo and it works splendidly in my home office, where cell coverage is virtually non-existent.
Therefore, unfortunately, Custom ROM's thus far are of little use to me since none correctly implement wifi calling for T-mobile accounts.
I root devices and remove/add what I like and go from there.

so that all said, I'm thinking of fairly modest expenditure - I will buy a handset likely off Ebay though maybe from some other source, and the two I'm leaning toward are quite different:
- Original Tmobile version Galaxy Note.  These, in top condition, can be had here for about $330 USD
- New LG L9 for $199 brand new, or less

I'm leaning pretty hard to the Note because if I don't try a "in-betweener" phablet device like that, I'll just be swapping out handsets again in a couple of months.

What other devices should I be considering that can be had for this price range?  I thought about Galaxy Nexus [older device but good] but I don't believe there is a version or ROM of that one that can do Tmo WIFI calling.  

thx


----------



## theherkman (Jan 11, 2013)

Looking to replace my Thunder "Fail" Bolt in mid February.  I had been planning on waiting for the Galaxy all through 2012, but I don't feel like waiting any longer.  If, by the grace of God, the M7 comes out before then, it would be a pretty obvious choice.  Anyway, my contract is up, I really don't have a money issue.  I have verizon and a 32GB Nexus 7 (Wifi).  For those of you who don't know anything about the thunderbolt...  On 4g, the battery almost lasts long enough to take a ****.

Anyway, thanks for the help!!!


----------



## huston8 (Jan 12, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Living in India are you able to get your hands on a S4 1.5Ghz HTC One S?
> If yes, look no further.
> Also SGS2+ <<<<<< SGS2
> Samsung has just rebranded the original so that people shying from buying a 2 year old device would buy it if re launched.
> Instead get the original coz it has a huge dev support whereas the SGS2+ might or might not get anything!

Click to collapse



Yes , i will look for that S4 processor and will get HTC one S.... that looks impressive. Else other option is S2 orignal.
Motrola droid Razr also seems to have good config.... any idea about its Processor, Reviews???


----------



## NHS2008 (Jan 12, 2013)

huston8 said:


> Yes , i will look for that S4 processor and will get HTC one S.... that looks impressive. Else other option is S2 orignal.
> Motrola droid Razr also seems to have good config.... any idea about its Processor, Reviews???

Click to collapse



Yes,  RAZR is good choice.  The processor is ti omap 3340.  Works great.  Fast and smooth.  Pretty good.  I have ATRIX 2.  Pretty same minus the amoled but has radio.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Dark Spark (Jan 12, 2013)

hi, this is a repost since no body replied to me 
I want to buy a 10" tablet, but I'm on low budget.
so I found the Ainol novo 10 hero and the  cube U30GT.
Which is better in performance ?


----------



## Saratoga79 (Jan 12, 2013)

NHS2008 said:


> Yes,  RAZR is good choice.  The processor is ti omap 3340.  Works great.  Fast and smooth.  Pretty good.

Click to collapse



Remember the locked bootloader... but in general it's a very good device!


----------



## NHS2008 (Jan 12, 2013)

Dark Spark said:


> hi, this is a repost since no body replied to me
> I want to buy a 10" tablet, but I'm on low budget.
> so I found the Ainol novo 10 hero and the  cube U30GT.
> Which is better in performance ?

Click to collapse



See this thread:
check out the Chinese website linked in there..
http://www.slatedroid.com/topic/33920-rk3066-vs-8726-m6/

I would pick the Cube.


----------



## basilb (Jan 12, 2013)

*Thunder "Fail" Bolt*



theherkman said:


> Looking to replace my Thunder "Fail" Bolt in mid February.  I had been planning on waiting for the Galaxy all through 2012, but I don't feel like waiting any longer.  If, by the grace of God, the M7 comes out before then, it would be a pretty obvious choice.  Anyway, my contract is up, I really don't have a money issue.  I have verizon and a 32GB Nexus 7 (Wifi).  For those of you who don't know anything about the thunderbolt...  On 4g, the battery almost lasts long enough to take a ****.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the help!!!

Click to collapse



I purchased the ThunderBolt when it was first released, I loved it, I really enjoyed updating and changing ROMs and Radios, yes I did usually have it plugged in either at home or in the car and it was just fine.  I also had an external battery that I could hook up that would drop a quick charge in it and I also carried an extra battery.

Now comes the Samsung Galaxy Note II -  Love Love Love it...I have been running the JellyBean ROMS we are now on version 6, the phone is amazing, fast beautiful display and no energy problems.  I put it in docking station at night and use it as a night clock in the morning I remove it and use it heavily all day long, I usually retire around 11PM and my day starts at about 5:30AM.  I never have to plug the phone in to the car charger or the house charger and I still have plenty of power at the end of the day, I use the Google mapping and directions program and the phone and on the internet quite a bit.  This is a wonderful phone and I highly recommend it to anyone.  At first it seemed a little large, but I would never go back to the smaller format.  I live in Southeast Michigan and we are always on 4G, at home I also connect to my wireless network.
Thanks for reading my reply!


----------



## Cnb2589 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Why is T-Mobile Special?*

I am totally new to this whole root ur phone and free urself from corporate garbage. Im all for it, but the fact remains that I broke my samsung trying to install Ultimate Kernel 8.2 bc im a noob :,( but that isnt what my question is regarding. 

My question is: why is T-Mobile preferential? (I noticed in rom toolbox it had tmobile options, and in this thread there are 2-3 ppl saying they'd get the sgs3 w tmobile.)


----------



## huston8 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Xperia S*

Any suggestions on XPeria S??
I saw few posts highlighting the problem of some yellow tint on the screen...
Does anyone owns it? How about Battery life?


----------



## Magnector (Jan 13, 2013)

sgt. meow said:


> Do you lot think that by the end of February, the price of the Nexus 10 will go down to something around the current price of the Nexus 7? If not, then, assuming that I CAN buy the Nexus 10 but the Nexus 7 is far closer to my budget than the former, which one should I buy? Mind you, I am not buying anything before late February or early March.

Click to collapse



As long as the price is concerned, Nexus 10 is not likely to go down to something around that of Nexus 7 because it has released just few months before and still stock seems not enough to cover the demand. I suggest you should look for alternative if you have to buy one before late February.:crying:


----------



## mslr (Jan 13, 2013)

*What new device to buy*

I m looking for buy a new device

I was wondering if there were any phones running
with 1GB RAM 
with Dual sim Dual standby
with android 4.1
Dual core
screen size between 4.7 ans 5.5
screen résolution HD or QHD
price under $250

i saw zopo zp950 but top big
I saw haipai n7200 but i dont kwow this maker

Do you have some idea ?

Thanks in advance
Marc


----------



## nemov (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that Acer have a dual SIM phone out now which covers all those features.... It's in this month's Android magazine in the uk. 

Sent from my GT-P6800 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mose_pe (Jan 13, 2013)

nemov said:


> I'm pretty sure that Acer have a dual SIM phone out now which covers all those features.... It's in this month's Android magazine in the uk.

Click to collapse



Could you please tell the exact model number?


----------



## Salahuddin91 (Jan 13, 2013)

*s2 or s2 hd lte*

Hello guys im a bit confused in buying one of them ....!! Please guide me the phone which is the best in all aspects including flashing custom firmwares..!!


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 14, 2013)

Salahuddin91 said:


> Hello guys im a bit confused in buying one of them ....!! Please guide me the phone which is the best in all aspects including flashing custom firmwares..!!

Click to collapse



Where is them?

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## chinsul (Jan 14, 2013)

Sorry, may I ask something.

I wanna buy Xperia Go, but i need your opinion. 

Do you know about Main disadvantages of xperia go?


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 14, 2013)

Could someone tell me what disadvantages SGS3 mini has? Help would be greatly appreciated.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 14, 2013)

Tyr Fifteen said:


> Could someone tell me what disadvantages SGS3 mini has? Help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



slow or virtally non existent development - its relatively new yet i can't help but point out that still no recoveries , kernels or even counter reset methods .
weaker mali400 gpu - most games turn out to incompatible see the s3 mini forums for more info .
2 years old galaxy s2 still better value for money imo.

---------- Post added at 05:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:59 PM ----------




chinsul said:


> Sorry, may I ask something.
> 
> I wanna buy Xperia Go, but i need your opinion.
> 
> Do you know about Main disadvantages of xperia go?

Click to collapse



afaik its resolution is a bit let down but its a rugged droid so unlike others it can survive a few baths on its own 

---------- Post added at 05:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:01 PM ----------




m1l4droid said:


> Guys I've had almost decided to buy a nexus 4. But as it entered my country, the price was higher than a note ii. So I return to where I started I guess. I thought about galaxy nexus, but in not sure. I think I'll regret it if I get another phone with only 16 GB internal storage and no card slot.
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10 stable powered by Marmite kernel

Click to collapse



well can't you import it  galaxy nexus is an oldie but still worth buying especially since you might have heard of stuff like ubuntu phone os officially supporting nexus and all . about storage 16gb ain't enough by todays standards but it bearable and depends on your usage patterns so you would have to figure it out 

---------- Post added at 05:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:07 PM ----------




thanh.romcook said:


> Nexus 7 is  tablets ,it can not  replace one laptop .it's not big, not small  and it is difficult to use for work .
> should use what you can use all of its functions
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



what functions are referring to . Anyway in general i don't think that a nex could re place your laptop (though its subjective and depends on your type of work).


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 14, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> No it's impossible to import, don't ask why.
> 
> I like nexus because they receive updates soon... But the more I think about it the more I'm certain that 16 GB is not enough. Also I don't think I care much about Ubuntu OS.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



well nexus for updates is a fairly tiring argument these days (not being offensive). You know even with pelthora of devices to manage Sammy still pushes out updates in a seemingly fair enough time frame . Check out gsmarena shoot out between s3 and nexus 4 they go as far as saying that though s3 doesn't run on android version 4.2- its premium suit outweighs the improvements Google made with 4.2 ! 
imo note 2 will be a better choice for ya they are both (s3 and note) priced close here .


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 14, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> No here note 2 is fairly more expensive but even if it wasn't, I would not buy because it is too big. It doesn't help that I have girly hands.
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10 stable powered by Marmite kernel

Click to collapse



anyway it would be better for you to wait for s4 announcement as its relatively close - and s3 will definitely have a price drop by then


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 14, 2013)

I don't really care about the (almost) zero development for the mini. It suits my needs, and as far as games are concerned, I play regular games, not like Batman or something. Since there's not many disadvantages for this, I'll give it a ****.

Edit: Omg shot* it corrected to s**t lol. ^^ keeping it for fun. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cognus (Jan 14, 2013)

re Xperia be sure to read up on new one.  impressive specs:  http://www.engadget.com/2013/01/07/sony-xperia-z-hands-on-ces-2013/


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 14, 2013)

Tyr Fifteen said:


> I don't really care about the (almost) zero development for the mini. It suits my needs, and as far as games are concerned, I play regular games, not like Batman or something. Since there's not many disadvantages for this, I'll give it a ****.
> 
> Edit: Omg shot* it corrected to s**t lol. ^^ keeping it for fun.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



yeah its a good enough device all i was saying is that here there is not much of a huge difference in prices of s2 and s3 mini so s2 would be the obvious choice .


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Salahuddin91 (Jan 14, 2013)

*Help*

Hello im from Pakistan could anyone help in buying SHV E 120L from the trusted site ?


----------



## eduardoll (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi guys.. I currently have a SGS III but, although cyanogenmod developers are doing such a great work, I'm thinking of switching to a device free from JellyBeans bugs. 

So I ask your help to recommend the best device in the market (the devices with best specs and that developers can freely work on it and customize as much as possible)

Is the Nexus 4 the right device?

Thanks in advance


----------



## badwolf.johnnyv (Jan 15, 2013)

What do you guys think about the padfone? I was really tempted by the original padfone as it looked like the best convergent device ever, but the most recent padfone doesnt even have a keyboard and I think that was really its killer feature...

Do you think that the padfone could use the new ubuntu os?


----------



## InfraBlueAndroid (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey guys.
I am from Pakistan and I have a Pico. I have been using it for a year after coming from a Nokia X1-01.
After this year, I have seen the rise and fall of behemoths like SGS2, HTC One X, and IPhone 5.
I have decided to buy a new phone. Since I am more of a gamer,  I require a phone with two cores, clocked at at least 1 GHz. RAM is better above 700 MB. Screen above 3.9". Price range is 25000-35000 Pakistani Rupees. Any help? 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## allBliss (Jan 15, 2013)

InfraBlueAndroid said:


> Hey guys.
> I am from Pakistan and I have a Pico. I have been using it for a year after coming from a Nokia X1-01.
> After this year, I have seen the rise and fall of behemoths like SGS2, HTC One X, and IPhone 5.
> I have decided to buy a new phone. Since I am more of a gamer,  I require a phone with two cores, clocked at at least 1 GHz. RAM is better above 700 MB. Screen above 3.9". Price range is 25000-35000 Pakistani Rupees. Any help?
> ...

Click to collapse



Best to wait for Nexus 4 I'd say. Should be priced around your budget (in India, available online from 27-36K)


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi all
I'm from india
My question :
Cheapest touchscreen phone
(Not Chinese) a good company
no extra specifications 
PS: not micromax
see my app sig at your own risk :


*sent from my W8  running on   armv7 processor  * problem??


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 15, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Hi all
> I'm from india
> My question :
> Cheapest touchscreen phone
> ...

Click to collapse



android ?
if not Nokia asha touch series is decent enough and starts from 5k inr onwards

_why fix it if it ain't broken ?_


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 15, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> android ?
> if not Nokia asha touch series is decent enough and starts from 5k inr onwards
> 
> _why fix it if it ain't broken ?_

Click to collapse



But...Samsung champ is cheaper  

see my app sig at your own risk :


*sent from my W8  running on   armv7 processor  * problem??


----------



## InfraBlueAndroid (Jan 15, 2013)

allBliss said:


> Best to wait for Nexus 4 I'd say. Should be priced around your budget (in India, available online from 27-36K)

Click to collapse



I am not in India I am in Pakistan
and i need a phone with SD support


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 15, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Hi all
> I'm from india
> My question :
> Cheapest touchscreen phone
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd suggest Micromax A25.
It's cheaper than Champ, is around 3k and best of all you still get an Android Phone. Not a hotshot of course but you can atleast make the max out of it.



InfraBlueAndroid said:


> I am not in India I am in Pakistan
> and i need a phone with SD support

Click to collapse



You can easily get a Note 2 for under 35k.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 15, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> I'd suggest Micromax A25.
> It's cheaper than Champ, is around 3k and best of all you still get an Android Phone. Not a hotshot of course but you can atleast make the max out of it.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oops not micromax

see my app sig at your own risk :


*sent from my W8  running on   armv7 processor  * problem??


----------



## NHS2008 (Jan 15, 2013)

InfraBlueAndroid said:


> I am not in India I am in Pakistan
> and i need a phone with SD support

Click to collapse



Motorola Atrix 2, Samsung Galaxy Advance, Optimus l9.


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 15, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> But...Samsung champ is cheaper
> 
> see my app sig at your own risk :
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



champ sucks big time - good for nothing test one of the ashas and you'll know why ! moreover ashas have good resale value too 

_why fix it if it ain't broken ?_


----------



## huston8 (Jan 15, 2013)

huston8 said:


> Any suggestions on XPeria S??
> I saw few posts highlighting the problem of some yellow tint on the screen...
> Does anyone owns it? How about Battery life?

Click to collapse



Anyone please????


----------



## trapacska (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi all, please help me make a decision. I am developeing aswell, so i have no problem to understand what i am writing now.. By the way i just can't decide if i want to replace my Lg Optimus 4X with a HTC One S(S3 proc).

I had never played any games on phones. In paper, tegra3 should be a lot lot stronger than Snapdragon S3, but when i hold the 2 phones in my hand, the HTC 2-3x faster than lg.... htc never thinking, lg start thinkik 1-2 seconds at wake-ups, and in lg i can't do that fast activity switches than in htc. 

Simply don't understand. Hurt to give up HD IPS to an amoled qHD, and hurt to give up Tegra3, but if htc faster then what to do?

Jep, and the QUALITY, htc is massive quality phone, with good incall sound quality, and with a lot better camera.

What you think guys? Thanks.


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 15, 2013)

^geek inside me is pushing to tell you - 'go for 4x tegra3 will be relatively more future proof' whilst somethin else inside is of the opinion that i must tell ya - 'don't go by popular opinion , its your call , a smartphone is one of the most personal things you'd probably own - so the decision you take based on the time you've spent with either of them can't go wrong' 
hope you get me and sorry for my weak English 

_why fix it if it ain't broken ?_


----------



## anto2k (Jan 15, 2013)

*android waterproof functionality*

hi everyone,

can you tell me, where i can buy tab android with spesification include

4 gb ram
16 gb internal memory
16 gb sdram

waterproof android

call & sms
video call support

and already has CM10.1 ?????


----------



## NHS2008 (Jan 15, 2013)

anto2k said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> can you tell me, where i can buy tab android with spesification include
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Sure. Here it is!


----------



## anto2k (Jan 15, 2013)

ha.ha.ha.ha.ha.ha


----------



## Felimenta97 (Jan 15, 2013)

NHS2008 said:


> Sure. Here it is!

Click to collapse



Where is the Thanks button when you need it?

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## InfraBlueAndroid (Jan 15, 2013)

NHS2008 said:


> Motorola Atrix 2, Samsung Galaxy Advance, Optimus l9.

Click to collapse



Is Optimus L9 even released in Pakistan yet? 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 PM ----------




vj_dustin said:


> I'd suggest Micromax A25.
> It's cheaper than Champ, is around 3k and best of all you still get an Android Phone. Not a hotshot of course but you can atleast make the max out of it.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude I am in Pakistan 
Prices are higher 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## NHS2008 (Jan 15, 2013)

InfraBlueAndroid said:


> Is Optimus L9 even released in Pakistan yet?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I am not sure of that but it's been here a while.
I can vouch for both Atrix 2 and Samsung Advance though!
I have both.
Atrix 2 just got a leaked JellyBean 4.1.2 and Advance is slated to receive official JB 4.2 in this month!


----------



## InfraBlueAndroid (Jan 15, 2013)

NHS2008 said:


> I am not sure of that but it's been here a while.
> I can vouch for both Atrix 2 and Samsung Advance though!
> I have both.
> Atrix 2 just got a leaked JellyBean 4.1.2 and Advance is slated to receive official JB 4.2 in this month!

Click to collapse



Is Motorola still continuing operations in Pakistan? If so, I'll go for Atrix 2! 

And do any of the phones have a good dev support 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## NHS2008 (Jan 15, 2013)

InfraBlueAndroid said:


> Is Motorola still continuing operations in Pakistan? If so, I'll go for Attic 2!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Motorola have ceased there operations in India (And whole Asia Pacific I believe) but in India they will continue to provide support for their phones till the warranty is valid. you can try calling the Moto service centre in your region and confirm the same.

EDIT:
  Both have brilliant Dev support but with Atrix 2, the bootloader is locked which limits the level of developement for it.
 With Samsung you get an unlocked bootloader so it will have greater custom roms and support.


----------



## InfraBlueAndroid (Jan 15, 2013)

Dude I searched XDA for SGS Advance but not that many ROMs ......

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## NHS2008 (Jan 15, 2013)

InfraBlueAndroid said:


> Dude I searched XDA for SGS Advance but not that many ROMs ......
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Well, that's because it is on 2.3.6 now. I am sure once the JB will arrive you will see a lot of activity.


----------



## janedoe5000 (Jan 15, 2013)

So I'm thinking of upgrading my HTC Sensation though I'm not sure if it'll be worth it, I'm running a custom ICS ROM and quite pleased with the performance, I don't really play demanding games either.

My options are a Galaxy SIII international, One X or Xperia T...I really like the SIII's hardware and battery, but the plastic case feels cheap to me and I'm almost certain I won't get it because of that...I wonder if there's another reason that would make me get this phone in spite of the ugly plastic. 

As for the One X and Xperia T, I've heard they are well designed and built, despite having lower specs than the SIII how do you people like these phones? got any other recommendation for me?


----------



## Michu199600 (Jan 15, 2013)

sgs III


----------



## cognus (Jan 15, 2013)

seen the specs on new Xperia ?
http://www.gsmarena.com/amazonde_puts_up_the_sony_xperia_z_for_preorder-news-5344.php
:good: :good:



janedoe5000 said:


> So I'm thinking of upgrading my HTC Sensation though I'm not sure if it'll be worth it, I'm running a custom ICS ROM and quite pleased with the performance, I don't really play demanding games either.
> 
> My options are a Galaxy SIII international, One X or Xperia T...I really like the SIII's hardware and battery, but the plastic case feels cheap to me and I'm almost certain I won't get it because of that...I wonder if there's another reason that would make me get this phone in spite of the ugly plastic.
> 
> As for the One X and Xperia T, I've heard they are well designed and built, despite having lower specs than the SIII how do you people like these phones? got any other recommendation for me?

Click to collapse


----------



## eorly420 (Jan 15, 2013)

*Best Buy ever*

I just switched from my iphone 5 32gig to a galaxy s3 and i'm not even looking back. =)


----------



## janedoe5000 (Jan 15, 2013)

cognus said:


> seen the specs on new Xperia ?
> http://www.gsmarena.com/amazonde_puts_up_the_sony_xperia_z_for_preorder-news-5344.php
> :good: :good:

Click to collapse



Yeah, 5 inches is too big for my taste, plus it will be more expensive than the T.


----------



## nemov (Jan 15, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys, I've narrowed down my choices to Galaxy S II, Galaxy Nexus, and Sony Xperia T. Which one do you guys think I should get?
> 
> Sent from my Acer A500 running CM10 powered by Thor kernel

Click to collapse



Out of those three I'd go for the Sony. Though I favour a smaller phone and tablet combo myself  

Sent from my GT-P6800 using xda app-developers app


----------



## InfraBlueAndroid (Jan 16, 2013)

Is there a reason for that? My Pico runs CM9 and it was developed from 2.3.5.
+ the person who said SGS Advance would have dev support when it's on JB
I read this (copy paste) :

 "Being a Samsung phone, the Galaxy S Advance is relatively developer-friendly. ODIN mode allows you to flash custom ROMs packaged up in Samsung’s approved format, and it’s possible to root the device relatively easily. However given the wealth of other mid-range Samsung phones, as well as the Advance’s unusual CPU, we’d be surprised to see much interest from developers. So your hacking exploits may be limited to running rooted apps, as opposed to flashing whole new ROMs."
Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## cookiecorn (Jan 16, 2013)

My contract with AT&T ended and I have a great deal to buy a Samsung Galaxy S3 with a 2 year contract. However, I don't know if I should wait another 2 or 3 months for new cell phones to arrive. Is there any great new model phone coming up in the next 3 months that is worth to wait for?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jan 16, 2013)

cookiecorn said:


> My contract with AT&T ended and I have a great deal to buy a Samsung Galaxy S3 with a 2 year contract. However, I don't know if I should wait another 2 or 3 months for new cell phones to arrive. Is there any great new model phone coming up in the next 3 months that is worth to wait for?

Click to collapse



Nahhh galaxy s III should be fine 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 AM ----------




m1l4droid said:


> Guys, I've narrowed down my choices to Galaxy S II, Galaxy Nexus, and Sony Xperia T. Which one do you guys think I should get?
> 
> Sent from my Acer A500 running CM10 powered by Thor kernel

Click to collapse



Xperia T definitely 

It has snapdragon s4

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## grimmyrippy (Jan 16, 2013)

What is the best cpu nd gpu combination i want gaming phone, good camera, good speaker, good battery, with nfc and 5 inches screen device (preferably ips or amoled)

I can't decide which phone have a better combination of cpu and gpu in terms of gaming, performance, battery and quality

1. Exynos + mali
2. Ti-omap + powervr
3. Snapdragon s4 + adreno
4. Tegra + geforce

Which one is better in terms of what i mentioned before thanks 

Sent from my LG-P990 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 16, 2013)

Is Xperia S a good choice or not?

a.k.a. Tyr Fifteen
*My name is Win, and I defeat all of you.*


----------



## NHS2008 (Jan 16, 2013)

grimmyrippy said:


> What is the best cpu nd gpu combination i want gaming phone, good camera, good speaker, good battery, with nfc and 5 inches screen device (preferably ips or amoled)
> 
> I can't decide which phone have a better combination of cpu and gpu in terms of gaming, performance, battery and quality
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For gaming, I would go with Exynos+Mali (Only MP4)

For overall, SnapDragon S4 + Adreno

TI OMAP+ PowerVR is also good for gaming.

Tegra is great if you are getting the Tegra 4. :cyclops:



Tyr Fifteen said:


> Is Xperia S a good choice or not?
> 
> a.k.a. Tyr Fifteen
> *My name is Win, and I defeat all of you.*

Click to collapse



Very good phone!


----------



## grimmyrippy (Jan 16, 2013)

NHS2008 said:


> For gaming, I would go with Exynos+Mali (Only MP4)
> 
> For overall, SnapDragon S4 + Adreno
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is exynos already join on open source project?

As i read tegra 4 is lack of API and close source?

Sent from my LG-P990 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## irock2hard (Jan 16, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys, I've narrowed down my choices to Galaxy S II, Galaxy Nexus, and Sony Xperia T. Which one do you guys think I should get?
> 
> Sent from my Acer A500 running CM10 powered by Thor kernel

Click to collapse



If you are planning on running a custom rom on it, then I would recommend that you check the android development thread for each device.  Look at the top few ROMs, and see which ones you like.  Some devices have less development than others.  

If you're using it as is, then I'd recommend the Sony Xperia T.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 16, 2013)

Okay, I've narrowed down to SGS3 Mini, Xperia S, SGSII. Not sure which to buy, been reading up on all 3 for quite a lot if time now. S2 is a little out of budget, but the other 2 are on the line. Is there any other, as good as these available? Or should I wait more for new models to come out? I'm buying a new phone in April.

Edit: Oh, and Xperia S doesn't have a removable battery, and no microSD slot, which is a let down. I have all my stuff on my SD. Is there a way to transfer it all to the phone? I'm a little confused. And does the non removable battery cause any problems of the phone hangs?

Thanks.

-Tyr Fifteen
*My name is Win, and I defeat all of you.*


----------



## huston8 (Jan 16, 2013)

Tyr Fifteen said:


> Okay, I've narrowed down to SGS3 Mini, Xperia S, SGSII. Not sure which to buy, been reading up on all 3 for quite a lot if time now. S2 is a little out of budget, but the other 2 are on the line. Is there any other, as good as these available? Or should I wait more for new models to come out? I'm buying a new phone in April.
> 
> Edit: Oh, and Xperia S doesn't have a removable battery, and no microSD slot, which is a let down. I have all my stuff on my SD. Is there a way to transfer it all to the phone? I'm a little confused. And does the non removable battery cause any problems of the phone hangs?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



of course, you can transfer it to the phone by usign a PC as an medium. Non removable battery is a trend nowadays and will not be a major problem I believe. Xperia S is much better of these 3 options....


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 16, 2013)

huston8 said:


> of course, you can transfer it to the phone by usign a PC as an medium. Non removable battery is a trend nowadays and will not be a major problem I believe. Xperia S is much better of these 3 options....

Click to collapse



Good! Then S2 is definitely out. Now these two remain. I went on vs. With their features, Mini has more pros than XS, but I'll still think.

Thanks for the reply.

-Tyr Fifteen
*My name is Win, and I defeat all of you.*


----------



## donkerdoorn (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi crew, I hope someone can help me out on selecting my first android phone. My needs are pretty much based on tweak/hackability. 

Some prequisites: 
- It should be possible to install Ubuntu Mobile on it when it's released (preferably official) 
-Ability to run custom roms based on the latest android version
-1,2 ghz or higher, 1gb ram or higher
-microSD slot
-decent camera, preferably 2 stage shutter

So, I've been browsing the forums to check active development.
 My first choise would be Xperia Ion, best looking mid-priced android phone, but it's pretty niche and I'm afraid development will stop soon. Xperia T is nice too, but the design is a bit tacky. Will there still be and custom roms and tweaks or updates after 2 years?
Galaxy Nexus will be the first to get ubuntu, but it has no microSD slot.. and it's overpriced here due to scarcity.
Nexus 4, will it get Ubuntu Mobile like its predecessor? 
Galaxy S3, it looks cheap and fragile but it has the most active development. 

I am by no means a ubuntu fan, but I'd like a debian-based phone OS. Too bad my N900 broke and N9 isn't released here. :crying:
Thank you in advance.


----------



## sconrad308 (Jan 16, 2013)

OK. I'm looking at coming back to Android soon. I will be on Straight Talk so I just need a GSM phone. I've been looking and researching and have basically narrowed my choices down to 3, Samsung Galaxy Nexus, Motorola Atix HD, and the HTC One X (international version). There are things I like about each of these and things I don't like. I know that the Nexus is running 4.2 will it be going to 5 as well? The Atrix HD will get 4.1 and that is probably all, the One X has 4.1 most places but I don't know about anything past that. 

So, I would like suggestions and reasons why, also please correct me if I am wrong on any of this. If there is another phone to consider let me know and why it would be worth it. I'm wanting to stay under $400 or so and have all of these under that.


----------



## donkerdoorn (Jan 16, 2013)

sconrad308 said:


> OK. I'm looking at coming back to Android soon. I will be on Straight Talk so I just need a GSM phone. I've been looking and researching and have basically narrowed my choices down to 3, Samsung Galaxy Nexus, Motorola Atix HD, and the HTC One X (international version). There are things I like about each of these and things I don't like. I know that the Nexus is running 4.2 will it be going to 5 as well? The Atrix HD will get 4.1 and that is probably all, the One X has 4.1 most places but I don't know about anything past that.
> 
> So, I would like suggestions and reasons why, also please correct me if I am wrong on any of this. If there is another phone to consider let me know and why it would be worth it. I'm wanting to stay under $400 or so and have all of these under that.

Click to collapse



You're looking at android versions. I could be wrong, but aren't most devices flashable with a custom rom based on the latest android version/build?


----------



## ayushbh (Jan 16, 2013)

hi how can i post in threads ??


----------



## sconrad308 (Jan 16, 2013)

donkerdoorn said:


> You're looking at android versions. I could be wrong, but aren't most devices flashable with a custom rom based on the latest android version/build?

Click to collapse



I was only adding in about about the different versions that they will have. You are right that for all of these there would be ROM's that I could install as well. I probably shouldn't have put that in there as that is mostly moot, but I would also like having upgrades if I don't flash a ROM onto the device. That is one thing I really like with the Nexus, it will have the latest software and I wouldn't have to anything to it if I don't want to.


----------



## donkerdoorn (Jan 16, 2013)

sconrad308 said:


> I was only adding in about about the different versions that they will have. You are right that for all of these there would be ROM's that I could install as well. I probably shouldn't have put that in there as that is mostly moot, but I would also like having upgrades if I don't flash a ROM onto the device. That is one thing I really like with the Nexus, it will have the latest software and I wouldn't have to anything to it if I don't want to.

Click to collapse



If you can, I would get the nexus. They always get the latest official version and they are priced sharp. It's so popular that it's sold out in most countries.


----------



## sconrad308 (Jan 16, 2013)

donkerdoorn said:


> If you can, I would get the nexus. They always get the latest official version and they are priced sharp. It's so popular that it's sold out in most countries.

Click to collapse



The Galaxy Nexus I have been able to find and prices aren't all that bad, I wish the Nexus 4 was available from Google. The Nexus 4 on Ebay for the most part are running close to $500 or over. If they come back in stock at Google I will go that way, but I might get tired of waiting.


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 16, 2013)

I've narrowed down to 2. SGS3 Mini and Xperia S. Don't need custom ROMs on either, and I'm not a camera guy. So, please help me choose. I usually go for a Sammy, but both have really good prices and hardly any difference in prices.

-Tyr Fifteen
*My name is Win, and I defeat all of you.*


----------



## Felimenta97 (Jan 16, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> If you don't need custom ROMs, I suggest Xperia S. Good CPU, and has a bigger and better screen than sgs iii mini.
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10 stable powered by Marmite kernel

Click to collapse



But it will has some awesome custom ROMS. PA, PAC, CM, Jelly Beer, stock based, dual boot kernel...

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## donkerdoorn (Jan 16, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> Your expectations match Galaxy Nexus.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply. I like the Ion better tho, do you know it? Do you think custom linux kernels or ubuntu will run on it in the near future?


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 16, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> If you don't need custom ROMs, I suggest Xperia S. Good CPU, and has a bigger and better screen than sgs iii mini.
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10 stable powered by Marmite kernel

Click to collapse



Thinking of the same. It has awesome features and getting jb in april, and I'm getting it at the same price as the mini. But I still like the mini. 

Do we get the entire ~30gb to use? Or is there a catch?

-Tyr Fifteen
*My name is Win, and I defeat all of you.*


----------



## Felimenta97 (Jan 16, 2013)

Tyr Fifteen said:


> Thinking of the same. It has awesome features and getting jb in april, and I'm getting it at the same price as the mini. But I still like the mini.
> 
> Do we get the entire ~30gb to use? Or is there a catch?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



On S, at least: 26 GB for SD card, 2 GB for data, 1 GB for system, 250 Mb for cache, 21 Mb for boot (you have space for two compressed kernels) and the rest, I don't know.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## DylanKeyne (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi all, 

I didn't find much from searching and there's no Wiki yet, hence asking here - I've read reviews from reviewers who've had one for a day, but what's the Motorola Flipout like to own, compared to a typical Slider form-factor like the HTC Desire Z?

I'm considering switching to a mobile phone separate from my Mini-PC rig, meaning I'll only need a small phone with basic functions and enough media-based features for occasional light use. Office functions would be nice, but really just a Notepad is essential. SMS, MMS and maybe push-email, but I very rarely need the internet while mobile. Watching the occasional film or playing tunes off the SD card. 
So...

I've never used Android before - Does the Flipout support a recent enough version to use basic/common apps?

What's the unmodded Flipout like as a general phone?
Bearing in mind I'm not a massive fan of Blackberries, is this comparatively easy to type on? 
Good battery life (ie lasts more than a day with 3G/WiFi/Bluetooth switched off)? 
Plays the common format media (MP3, AVI, WMV, MP4) or a format that can be easily converted to?
Any common problems/issues?

Is it better to mod/flash ROM or leave unmodded, as far as performance and battery life goes?


Thanks all, 
Dylan.


----------



## Mtman1 (Jan 16, 2013)

Can I have a bit of help picking a phone? 

What I want:

-Any brand
-Ships with android 4.1+ (android 4.0 would be OK, as           long as there is good dev support)
-1ghz min
-16gb min
-under £250 
Not a N4, as I cant find any cheap enough


----------



## Mtman1 (Jan 16, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> Galaxy Nexus?
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10 stable powered by Marmite kernel

Click to collapse



Been considering that, its just its around the same price as the n4 (£30 cheaper). I'll probably end up going with that anyway, unless I find a better phone


----------



## Wagierek (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi!
I'm wondering what phone should I buy. There are two of them in my head: Motorola Milestone 2 and Sony Xperia U. 
I like playing mobile games, but I also text very much. Previously I had SE WT19i Live with Walkman and it was quite suitable for me, but small screen was really uncomfortable when I was texting long posts on discussion forums. Also screen resolution was too small and in some games e. g. Max Payne text was impossible to read. So the question is: will Milestone 2's hardware be suitable for  games? Or maybe there's something other I could choose for around 450 pln (150 USD)?


----------



## maarbalazs (Jan 17, 2013)

I need some advice to pick my first tablet:
- Windows, iOS or Android?
 I have been using Android phones in the last few years and I am absolutely satisfied. Does anyone have a good experience with Windows 8?
- Samsung, iPad or Nexus? 
 The price of Samsung pads and iPad is the same roughly but higher than Nexus, why shall I pick them? 
Is there any reason no to go for a Nexus immediately?
thanks


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## ortrigger (Jan 17, 2013)

maarbalazs said:


> I need some advice to pick my first tablet:
> - Windows, iOS or Android?
> I have been using Android phones in the last few years and I am absolutely satisfied. Does anyone have a good experience with Windows 8?
> - Samsung, iPad or Nexus?
> ...

Click to collapse



If you already know you like android, then stick with it. I personally would go for the nexus but your best bet is to try and test them yourself. That's the true test of what is best for you. 

sent from my gnex running aokp mr1


----------



## himala (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey guys,

I'm a graduate student who balances studies with work, so I want a phone that can last me more than 12 hours a day with moderate use, on Wi-Fi, no 3G. It's kind of frustrating having to hunt down a power outlet wherever I go. I've been set on a Galaxy Note 2 N7100 for a while now, mostly for the large screen and the stylus, but I also like the Galaxy S3. Which one of these should i go for? What other phones can you suggest? The phone needs to have Android 4.0 at least, a sizable screen (for reading all those research PDFs and work e-mails!) and external SD card expansion (for even more PDFs!).

Thanks.


----------



## ortrigger (Jan 17, 2013)

himala said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm a graduate student who balances studies with work, so I want a phone that can last me more than 12 hours a day with moderate use, on Wi-Fi, no 3G. It's kind of frustrating having to hunt down a power outlet wherever I go. I've been set on a Galaxy Note 2 N7100 for a while now, mostly for the large screen and the stylus, but I also like the Galaxy S3. Which one of these should i go for? What other phones can you suggest? The phone needs to have Android 4.0 at least, a sizable screen (for reading all those research PDFs and work e-mails!) and external SD card expansion (for even more PDFs!).
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Note 2 will definitely get the job done. You may want to look into the razr maxx hd also if your carrier has them. They may be vzw only. Idk for sure. 

sent from my gnex running aokp mr1


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 17, 2013)

Here, the Ion is just 1k costlier than the S. I feel its better. Anyone to differ? Or should I go for ion? I don't really care about ROMs on it, and it has awesome features. 16gb is way more than enough. So, any input will be thanked using the button. 

-Tyr Fifteen
*My name is Win, and I defeat all of you.*


----------



## huston8 (Jan 17, 2013)

Tyr Fifteen said:


> Here, the Ion is just 1k costlier than the S. I feel its better. Anyone to differ? Or should I go for ion? I don't really care about ROMs on it, and it has awesome features. 16gb is way more than enough. So, any input will be thanked using the button.
> 
> -Tyr Fifteen
> *My name is Win, and I defeat all of you.*

Click to collapse



If you can afford Xperia ION, go for it... 
http://www.phonearena.com/phones/compare/Sony-Xperia-S,Sony-Xperia-ion/phones/6220,6818


----------



## donkerdoorn (Jan 17, 2013)

Tyr Fifteen said:


> Here, the Ion is just 1k costlier than the S. I feel its better. Anyone to differ? Or should I go for ion? I don't really care about ROMs on it, and it has awesome features. 16gb is way more than enough. So, any input will be thanked using the button.
> 
> -Tyr Fifteen
> *My name is Win, and I defeat all of you.*

Click to collapse



I'm in the same doubt. The Ion has a bigger screen and a much better design (not an ugly brick at the bottom). On the other hand S has better battery capacity and the ability to have a boot menu installed, and also AOSP support from Google (discontinued.)


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 17, 2013)

donkerdoorn said:


> I'm in the same doubt. The Ion has a bigger screen and a much better design (not an ugly brick at the bottom). On the other hand S has better battery capacity and the ability to have a boot menu installed, and also AOSP support from Google (discontinued.)

Click to collapse



I think we should go for the S because it has good dev support. Not really needing custom ROMs till warranty ends, so yeah.

-Tyr Fifteen
*My name is Win, and I defeat all of you.*


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 17, 2013)

Tyr Fifteen said:


> I think we should go for the S because it has good dev support. Not really needing custom ROMs till warranty ends, so yeah.
> 
> -Tyr Fifteen
> *My name is Win, and I defeat all of you.*

Click to collapse



Why have you guys ignored the SGS2?
Just because it's 2 years old now?


----------



## NHS2008 (Jan 17, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Why have you guys ignored the SGS2?
> Just because it's 2 years old now?

Click to collapse



Damn the resolution is a big turn off.


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 17, 2013)

Went to a nearby store. Tried XS, X Ion and S2. None if them fit in my hand 

Looks like S III Mini is back. Seriously, I need something that fits my hand. S2 and XS are a bit of a struggle, but X Ion is too big. I'll probably do a versus of XS and Mini, and I'll think hard on both though. XS's features at the same price are a good competition to the Mini, definitely. I suggest anyone looking for a Mid-Ranger to look at both. I am personally alright with 8GB. Heck, 4GB internal is just fine, darn it! 

I'll update the post soon with a versus.

-Tyr Fifteen
*My name is Win, and I defeat all of you.*

---------- Post added at 07:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 PM ----------




vj_dustin said:


> Why have you guys ignored the SGS2?
> Just because it's 2 years old now?

Click to collapse



Well, yes sort of. I need something new, plus my dad is kind of against buying old phones. Plus, it doesn't fit in my hand. A bit of stretching to reach the Notification bar.

-Tyr Fifteen
*My name is Win, and I defeat all of you.*

---------- Post added at 07:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 PM ----------




NHS2008 said:


> Damn the resolution is a big turn off.

Click to collapse



Tell me about it.

-Tyr Fifteen
*My name is Win, and I defeat all of you.*

---------- Post added at 07:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:35 PM ----------

Okay, here it is.

http://versusio.com/en/samsung-galaxy-s3-mini-vs-sony-xperia-s-32gb

S III Mini wins, at least in this. Though I can see some useless points, but what the heck.

P.S. I live the flip cover which you get on Note II, available on the Mini too.  One more point. 

-Tyr Fifteen
*My name is Win, and I defeat all of you.*


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 17, 2013)

I seriously recommend you buy the S3 Mini.
You have been rooting for that device since the very beginning.
So even if you buy something else, even the slightest of error or discomfort will seem big considering you wanted to buy a S3 Mini.

Also frankly as a phone should be, it is enough powerful!


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 17, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> I seriously recommend you buy the S3 Mini.
> You have been rooting for that device since the very beginning.
> So even if you buy something else, even the slightest of error or discomfort will seem big considering you wanted to buy a S3 Mini.
> 
> Also frankly as a phone should be, it is enough powerful!

Click to collapse



Ye.... 

I know, and it has all I need. 

That's it from me, someone else can take over now. 

And @vj I hope you get your S2 Soon.

Peace.

-Tyr Fifteen
*My name is Win, and I defeat all of you.*


----------



## bellerophon06 (Jan 17, 2013)

*cant decide*

i want the nexus 4, but seeing how its always sold out, i was considering the s3 mini. or should i just wait for the s4 in april/may.
i currently have the s2 which am still very ok with, i just want something new


----------



## NHS2008 (Jan 17, 2013)

bellerophon06 said:


> i want the nexus 4, but seeing how its always sold out, i was considering the s3 mini. or should i just wait for the s4 in april/may.
> i currently have the s2 which am still very ok with, i just want something new

Click to collapse



Wait 4 S 4. If it's but good enough then get nexus 4.


----------



## .TanTien (Jan 17, 2013)

Galaxy S3 or Note 2 or Nexus 4?
I want to use the phone as a daily driver for using Whatsapp, Facebook and for checking emails or looking something up on the internet.The Note 2 seems huge and I have the fear that it will be just too big for me but everyone says it's an amazing phone. And it probably shouldn't be broken if it falls down one or two times (happens sometimes).


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 17, 2013)

Tyr Fifteen said:


> Ye....
> 
> I know, and it has all I need.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I really hope i don't have to.
Come on Nexus 4


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



vj_dustin said:


> I really hope i don't have to.
> Come on Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Nexus 4 is just taking too long to get here. We should have play store here. :/

-Tyr Fifteen
*My name is Win, and I defeat all of you.*


----------



## FalConn232 (Jan 18, 2013)

*I have no idea which one I want.....*

I just recently started a new job where I have the option of AT&T or Verizon thru the company any phone I want. I currently am using the Motorola MB865 Atrix 2 Android 4.0.4. I love my Atrix 2 I flashed CM7 sometime ago before the ICS leak came out but I flashed Verizons CM7 by accident so the phone was a useless paperweight for games until I finally found the way to flash it back stock (thanks to searching in xda-developers) and dealt with 2.3.6 until the leak came out a few months later. I've been investigating my stores Samsung Galaxy S III but it's not growing on me much. Neither is the ATRIX HD.........IDK I like the fact that both of them are noticeably faster and clearer than the Atrix 2 and some of the extra functions are great NFC is awesome (S III) but the incredible picture on the ATRIX HD is a plus too. Which one?
BTW....I will root whichever one I get so it's also which one has better ROMS that will still allow me to use my phone?


----------



## NHS2008 (Jan 18, 2013)

FalConn232 said:


> I just recently started a new job where I have the option of AT&T or Verizon thru the company any phone I want. I currently am using the Motorola MB865 Atrix 2 Android 4.0.4. I love my Atrix 2 I flashed CM7 sometime ago before the ICS leak came out but I flashed Verizons CM7 by accident so the phone was a useless paperweight for games until I finally found the way to flash it back stock (thanks to searching in xda-developers) and dealt with 2.3.6 until the leak came out a few months later. I've been investigating my stores Samsung Galaxy S III but it's not growing on me much. Neither is the ATRIX HD.........IDK I like the fact that both of them are noticeably faster and clearer than the Atrix 2 and some of the extra functions are great NFC is awesome (S III) but the incredible picture on the ATRIX HD is a plus too. Which one?
> BTW....I will root whichever one I get so it's also which one has better ROMS that will still allow me to use my phone?

Click to collapse



Galaxy s iii hands down has better ROMs and has greater support. Motorola probably has locked boot loader which will limit the development of ROMs for it. Rest it up to your personal preference.


----------



## i_love_kittens (Jan 18, 2013)

*New To Android Developing*

Hey everyone, noob here. Hope I'm posting in the correct thread, :fingers-crossed: ...if not, I'm sorry. 

I just recently got a Samsung Note II for Christmas, it's my first smart phone and I love it. I'm interested in learning app development, and general Android moding, and I'm looking for a less expensive phone that I could root and mess with without ending up with a $300 paper weight.

I'm looking for a cheap phone. No more than $100. I just need something for a noob to mess around with, preferably as new as possible. I'm already a fan of Samsung, is the Samsung Galaxy Stellar good enough?

Regards,
Kittens


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## diaboliku123 (Jan 18, 2013)

Any alternatives to Xperia U? ( + - 10$/€ )


----------



## NHS2008 (Jan 18, 2013)

diaboliku123 said:


> Any alternatives to Xperia U? ( + - 10$/€ )

Click to collapse



Xperia Sola  has expandable storage and mostly similar specs, slightly bigger screen.


----------



## erdal67 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Hey what is a good phone for gaming at price range 120€/150$
I have in thaughts 
Lg optimus 2x/3d
Htc evo
Xperia u/p/arc (s)/sola
_________________________________
HTC WILDFIRE A333
Rempuzzlerom 2.81
Nfinity kernel
Dutch


----------



## cs098 (Jan 18, 2013)

erdal67 said:


> Hey what is a good phone for gaming at price range 120€/150$
> I have in thaughts
> Lg optimus 2x/3d
> Htc evo
> ...

Click to collapse



xperia sola definitely, nice dual core with sd plus unlike htc and lg, it is easier to unlock the bootloader and install new software unlike other oems 

click thanks if helped


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



erdal67 said:


> Hey what is a good phone for gaming at price range 120€/150$
> I have in thaughts
> Lg optimus 2x/3d
> Htc evo
> ...

Click to collapse



Sola.

-Tyr Fifteen
*My name is Win, and I defeat all of you.*


----------



## erdal67 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Why not lg optimus2x? It has tegra 2 

____________________________________
HTC WILDFIRE A333
Rempuzzlerom 2.81
Nfinity kernel
Dutch


----------



## Felimenta97 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



erdal67 said:


> Why not lg optimus2x? It has tegra 2
> 
> ____________________________________
> HTC WILDFIRE A333
> ...

Click to collapse



Tegra 2 is worse compared to NovaThor.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## erdal67 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Ok but camera is the camera of the sola good? And is it faster qua speed (download and web) is it faster than the iphone 4 and is it 3 years future proof

____________________________________
HTC WILDFIRE A333
Rempuzzlerom 2.81
Nfinity kernel
Dutch


----------



## diaboliku123 (Jan 18, 2013)

Except Micro SD slot and 0.2 Screen difference.Does it worth getting Sola over XU? 

Seems that there are alot more roms for XU than Sola


----------



## Felimenta97 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



diaboliku123 said:


> Except Micro SD slot and 0.2 Screen difference.Does it worth getting Sola over XU?
> 
> Seems that there are alot more roms for XU than Sola

Click to collapse



Except for that, nope.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## NHS2008 (Jan 18, 2013)

*NO*



diaboliku123 said:


> Except Micro SD slot and 0.2 Screen difference.Does it worth getting Sola over XU?
> 
> Seems that there are alot more roms for XU than Sola

Click to collapse



I would NEVER get XU! One of my friends got it and she is regretting it now. barely 4 gbs of user accessible memory!
and the prices are roughly the same for both.


----------



## cs098 (Jan 18, 2013)

diaboliku123 said:


> Except Micro SD slot and 0.2 Screen difference.Does it worth getting Sola over XU?
> 
> Seems that there are alot more roms for XU than Sola

Click to collapse



I think the sola is cheaper


----------



## erdal67 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Hey i looked at a gameplay of dead trigger on xperia sola and 2x the sola lags sometimes and the 2x barrely

____________________________________
HTC WILDFIRE A333
Rempuzzlerom 2.81
Nfinity kernel
Dutch


----------



## NHS2008 (Jan 18, 2013)

erdal67 said:


> Hey i looked at a gameplay of dead trigger on xperia sola and 2x the sola lags sometimes and the 2x barrely
> 
> ____________________________________
> HTC WILDFIRE A333
> ...

Click to collapse



LG Optimus l9, Motorola Atrix 2,


----------



## erdal67 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

I will buy.it second hand l9 costs 200€ and motorola atrix(2) cant find so i have.to choose between lg p990 2x and xperia sola but uuhm... are there some phones equal to these two with dual core, sd card slot, front camera price range 130€/160$

____________________________________
HTC WILDFIRE A333
Rempuzzlerom 2.81
Nfinity kernel
Dutch


----------



## NHS2008 (Jan 18, 2013)

erdal67 said:


> I will buy.it second hand l9 costs 200€ and motorola atrix(2) cant find so i have.to choose between lg p990 2x and xperia sola but uuhm... are there some phones equal to these two with dual core, sd card slot, front camera price range 130€/160$
> 
> ____________________________________
> HTC WILDFIRE A333
> ...

Click to collapse



Galaxy S Advance?? how much does that cost. Sola seems best buy overall.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 18, 2013)

NHS2008 said:


> Galaxy S Advance?? how much does that cost. Sola seems best buy overall.

Click to collapse



S Advance over Sola anyday!!

JB Update in line.
Secondary Camera present.
Better Battery.
More RAM
Bigger Screen!


----------



## Athoomas (Jan 18, 2013)

I would recommend the S3 for everybody. It is very easy to use and very customizable for the more savvy users


----------



## Mathfs (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

I was looking for specs from Xperia Z and it's a great phone but I' ve been thinking, Samsung will show Galaxy S4 just after Xperia Z is released, should I wait a little more to see Galaxy S4?
asking that cause the quality of image and sound in Sony phones is really good, and I don't wanna install any mods in any of these phones

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rishi_storm (Jan 18, 2013)

*Xperia T vs TX vs V*

Hi ,

Recently i saw that  xperia T and TX are available in the Indian ebay site. I was 100% sure of getting the xperia T but then i saw the issues of the paint peeling off which really made me unsure of what to do. I could just get the TX to avoid this and i'm not sure when the xperia V will be available. Upcoming xperia Z is beyond my budget ( I've got sour grapes syndrome for nexus 4 ) 

Like i mentioned because i will be getting the xperia T off ebay ( i do get the bill and 6 months warranty)so i'm not sure Sony will respond to my qualms of the paint peeling. On the other hand the seller has mentioned for the TX that warranty will not cover any sony update issue. So should i go for the xperia TX instead or just try get my hands on an xperia V?

The main things i'm looking for are :
- Better screen ( i'm guessing all the 3 have the same)
- Better Battery
- Better community / dev support for roms and issues.

The  T and TX are priced at around 28- 29000 INR ( ~ 520 US$)

Regards,
Rishi


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## emompong (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Pick xperia acros s for waterproof thing.. I owned this device and i have a rom for xtx.. Made me satisfied... Scratch resistant and top built quality! 


Sent from my LT26w using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Felimenta97 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



emompong said:


> Pick xperia acros s for waterproof thing.. I owned this device and i have a rom for xtx.. Made me satisfied... Scratch resistant and top built quality! View attachment 16567
> 
> Sent from my LT26w using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Sadly, not powerful as XT

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## sidthegreatest (Jan 19, 2013)

I would appreciate some advice.
What would you recommend : Nexus 10 or Windows 8 Tablet [the Intel Atom ones] like the ATIV 500T/ ACER W510, etc. ??
I hope you can help me out a bit.


----------



## jdog2115 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Nexus 10! Had it for two weeks now, not a single regret  running AOKP pub on it and I have crazy performance and battery life.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using xda premium


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



sidthegreatest said:


> I would appreciate some advice.
> What would you recommend : Nexus 10 or Windows 8 Tablet [the Intel Atom ones] like the ATIV 500T/ ACER W510, etc. ??
> I hope you can help me out a bit.

Click to collapse



i would recommend nexus anyday over those winRT Though it also boils down to ones preferences 

_why fix it if it ain't broken ?_

---------- Post added at 12:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 PM ----------




rishi_storm said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Recently i saw that  xperia T and TX are available in the Indian ebay site. I was 100% sure of getting the xperia T but then i saw the issues of the paint peeling off which really made me unsure of what to do. I could just get the TX to avoid this and i'm not sure when the xperia V will be available. Upcoming xperia Z is beyond my budget ( I've got sour grapes syndrome for nexus 4 )
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i would rather recommend that you better wait for V !

_why fix it if it ain't broken ?_


----------



## Jaken326 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello

For gaming would you recommend the Galaxy S3, the Sony Xperia Z or waiting until MWC to see if any new phones with faster processors get revealed? 

In the UK we do not yet have the Optimus G 

For me what matters is decent battery life, GPU peformance, 32GB minimum storage (or 8GB + Micro SD), an HD screen and android 4.1 minimum. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## NHS2008 (Jan 19, 2013)

Jaken326 said:


> Hello
> 
> For gaming would you recommend the Galaxy S3, the Sony Xperia Z or waiting until MWC to see if any new phones with faster processors get revealed?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 I would get the Xperia Z!! What a stunner!! SIII is not the top dog anymore! many devices have surpassed it. The Krait is exceptionally better than Exynos and Z has Adreno 320!! which will blow away the Ageing Mali MP4. 
 If you can wait, it will only give you greater choice.


----------



## Jaken326 (Jan 19, 2013)

NHS2008 said:


> I would get the Xperia Z!! What a stunner!! SIII is not the top dog anymore! many devices have surpassed it. The Krait is exceptionally better than Exynos and Z has Adreno 320!! which will blow away the Ageing Mali MP4.
> If you can wait, it will only give you greater choice.

Click to collapse



OK Thanks, I was wondering if it was waiting. I was just concerned the Xperia Z might be slower with the 1080P screen.

But I guess waiting for the MWC 2013 is no big deal and at least if I don't want one of the new phones the Galaxy S3 will be a lot cheaper.


----------



## NHS2008 (Jan 19, 2013)

Jaken326 said:


> OK Thanks, I was wondering if it was waiting. I was just concerned the Xperia Z might be slower with the 1080P screen.
> 
> But I guess waiting for the MWC 2013 is no big deal and at least if I don't want one of the new phones the Galaxy S3 will be a lot cheaper.

Click to collapse



Why would Xperia Z be slow??? current gen Gpus can handle 1080p fine and then Adreno 320 is far superior to all of them. 
you should be just fine! But yeah. best bet is to wait!:good:


----------



## theplasmastorm (Jan 19, 2013)

Hey guise. I want a new phone.
What is a phone that...
* *Somewhat new*. Anything within the last 2 years?
* *Has an LCD screen*. The amoleds I've owned had burn in by a year and I can't take it anymore.
* *Has a removable battery*. You know, in case I ever decided I need to put a new one in there without having to disassemble the whole thing.
* *Has an SD card slot*. All my music and nandroids and ti backups are stored on a little 32gb card.
* *Is GSM*. A must.
* *Has somewhat active android development*. To soothe my inner flashaholic... Or at the very least, a cyanogenmod build=\
* *Comes in unlocked*

I've been looking around but couldn't really find anything that suits all of the above.


----------



## theplasmastorm (Jan 19, 2013)

I looked at it before but the battery is not removable. I know I'm being very nitpicky =\


----------



## theplasmastorm (Jan 19, 2013)

I'll just keep looking for that _perfect phone_. Thanks anyways. I'll look into your suggestions


----------



## theplasmastorm (Jan 19, 2013)

I wish I knew the nomenclature of all these xperia phones. They're all just single letters! I don't know which is which or how they compare to one another.

Unless the closer to Z it is, the better it is?


----------



## cs098 (Jan 19, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> Well if you drop removable battery, there are some very good Xperia phones out there. I'm a nexus fag, but I may even buy the Xperia T.
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10 stable powered by Marmite kernel

Click to collapse



try the xperia v, its basically a smaller t but is waterproof and has a removable battery


----------



## xacobe97 (Jan 19, 2013)

What tablet do you suggest to buy? I'm looking for a cheap one, for home, so a 10'' screen it's okay. I'm not thinking in install roms, or run heavy games or apps, it's just for my parents (checking email and using facebook mainly) so i don't need a powerful device. Thanks guys .


----------



## cs098 (Jan 19, 2013)

xacobe97 said:


> What tablet do you suggest to buy? I'm looking for a cheap one, for home, so a 10'' screen it's okay. I'm not thinking in install roms, or run heavy games or apps, it's just for my parents (checking email and using facebook mainly) so i don't need a powerful device. Thanks guys .

Click to collapse



if you want nice 10 inch tablet, nexus 10 is the best and cheap at 499.


----------



## Umar Farooq (Jan 19, 2013)

*hi*

hi


----------



## desi112 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Please Suggest an Android device*

Hi Guys,

I was wondering if you could help me? I have the Sony Xperia Ray and I've had it for a while now I want something more powerful. I can only run android 2.3.4 on this device as it lags big time on android 4.0. What I'm looking for is a phone that is the same size but must have the following features:


Screen size up to 4.0" (I need something that's a similar size to the Ray, I did have the HTC Desire before but felt it was too big)
Supports External Memory
8 mega pixel Camera  (1080p video)
Dual Core
1gb Ram
Front Facing Camera
Android 4.0+
Good Screen Resolution


The only device I can find is the Sony Xperia SX which I feel is a bit over priced at £450 (ebay china). My budget is around £350. I've had a look at the following but they don't meet the above criteria:

Samsung Galaxy 3 Mini (Poor Camera)
Sony Xperia P (No external storage only 13gb usable)
Htc Desire X (Low Quality Screen)

I don't mind buying from anywhere in the world aslong as it works with UK Networks 

I've been searching for 6 months+ and still cannot find anything


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 19, 2013)

desi112 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was wondering if you could help me? I have the Sony Xperia Ray and I've had it for a while now I want something more powerful. I can only run android 2.3.4 on this device as it lags big time on android 4.0. What I'm looking for is a phone that is the same size but must have the following features:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Look at these once and shortlist further 
LG Optimus L9
Galaxy S2
Xperia S
HTC One S
Nexus 4 (If you can get hands on one -_-)


----------



## desi112 (Jan 19, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Look at these once and shortlist further
> LG Optimus L9
> Galaxy S2
> Xperia S
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply:

LG Optimus L9 ( Screen too big 4.7" massive)
Galaxy S2 (4.3" too big)
Xperia S (4.3" too big)
Htc One S (4.3" too big)
Nexus 4 (4.7" too big)

Sorry but I did visit many stores and when I I hold the Sony Xperia Ray to anyone of the above phones they just feel too big..I want something that easily fits in my pocket and does not weight me down.....I know I have to sacrifice something either external storage or screen size


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## cs098 (Jan 19, 2013)

desi112 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was wondering if you could help me? I have the Sony Xperia Ray and I've had it for a while now I want something more powerful. I can only run android 2.3.4 on this device as it lags big time on android 4.0. What I'm looking for is a phone that is the same size but must have the following features:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



if you want to save money you can try to unlock the bootloader and install customs roms on to it. I have xperia mini pro , and it is very smooth and functional with jellybean


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 19, 2013)

desi112 said:


> Thanks for the reply:
> 
> LG Optimus L9 ( Screen too big 4.7" massive)
> Galaxy S2 (4.3" too big)
> ...

Click to collapse



IMO just because of 0.3' larger screen giving up on a great device isn't right.
You'd eventually get used to the larger screen (Better gaming multitouch, movies on a larger screen, larger keyboard)


----------



## fluentcoroner (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello xda developers, I am looking to buy a new phone
Upgrading from iPhone 2G (I know) as the hardware is finally crapping out, so I'll probably be impressed with anything
Looking for a smartphone that will play games decently, and has good quality audio output. Not an apple fanboy by any means, when I bought my phone I had barely even heard of android.
Price will be an important deciding factor, I'm about to head to university so I need to save what I can. However as it's likely I won't upgrade until my phone dies, I don't mind paying for quality
So far the options I have looked at are;
Nexus 4. Overpriced in my country (New Zealand) so possibly import?
One X+. Bit pricey, but seems great build and specs
Galaxy S3. Seems to be outdated, although I probably won't notice
any suggestions?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



> Hello xda developers, I am looking to buy a new phone
> Upgrading from iPhone 2G (I know) as the hardware is finally crapping out, so I'll probably be impressed with anything
> Looking for a smartphone that will play games decently, and has good quality audio output. Not an apple fanboy by any means, when I bought my phone I had barely even heard of android.
> Price will be an important deciding factor, I'm about to head to university so I need to save what I can. However as it's likely I won't upgrade until my phone dies, I don't mind paying for quality
> ...

Click to collapse



Htc One S
Not too pricey, pumps out great raw power to play or do anything! :thumbup:
Also with the money you save get a pair of beats headphones to match the beats output on it.
Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



fluentcoroner said:


> Hello xda developers, I am looking to buy a new phone
> Upgrading from iPhone 2G (I know) as the hardware is finally crapping out, so I'll probably be impressed with anything
> Looking for a smartphone that will play games decently, and has good quality audio output. Not an apple fanboy by any means, when I bought my phone I had barely even heard of android.
> Price will be an important deciding factor, I'm about to head to university so I need to save what I can. However as it's likely I won't upgrade until my phone dies, I don't mind paying for quality
> ...

Click to collapse



S3 certainly isn't outdated, has factory unlocked bootloader, sd card slot, great dev support and will probably continue to have in the future. Htc is good build quality but locked bootloader. N4 would be good. But has no sd slot, fixed battery. If it was me is go for n4 or s3, it would probably be the s3 though for the sdcard and battery for me, 

_ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _


----------



## fluentcoroner (Jan 19, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Htc One S
> Not too pricey, pumps out great raw power to play or do anything! :thumbup:
> Also with the money you save get a pair of beats headphones to match the beats output on it.
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



interesting. Tell me, does the beats audio improve quality even when you're not using a pair of beats?


jugg1es said:


> S3 certainly isn't outdated, has factory unlocked bootloader, sd card slot, great dev support and will probably continue to have in the future. Htc is good build quality but locked bootloader. N4 would be good. But has no sd slot, fixed battery. If it was me is go for n4 or s3, it would probably be the s3 though for the sdcard and battery for me,
> 
> _ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _

Click to collapse



does unlocked bootloader mean i can load undoctored android to it? I prefer the look of the pure jelly bean to the samsung interface
what are the pros and cons of both the s3 and the N4? especially in terms of durability and battery life


----------



## dronepod (Jan 20, 2013)

fluentcoroner said:


> does unlocked bootloader mean i can load undoctored android to it? I prefer the look of the pure jelly bean to the samsung interface
> what are the pros and cons of both the s3 and the N4? especially in terms of durability and battery life

Click to collapse



AFAIK samsung s3 ruled out n4 in battery life, but for durability and boot loader i would prefer n4..vanilla android wins over touchwiz i suppose
other great phones have no sdcard and implant battery anyway..so n4 would be a go for me


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 20, 2013)

fluentcoroner said:


> interesting. Tell me, does the beats audio improve quality even when you're not using a pair of beats?

Click to collapse



As per the guys who have bought it, Yes!


----------



## asianmelo (Jan 20, 2013)

***DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



cs098 said:


> if you want to save money you can try to unlock the bootloader and install customs roms on to it. I have xperia mini pro , and it is very smooth and functional with jellybean

Click to collapse



Samsung Galaxy S3 Mini


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mhoss48 (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Thank u guys for helping me buy the wonderfull htc one X .... Anw i want to buy a new phone for my sister, i'm thinking of the s3 mini and htc one s (both international) 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 20, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> Thank u guys for helping me buy the wonderfull htc one X .... Anw i want to buy a new phone for my sister, i'm thinking of the s3 mini and htc one s (both international)
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



One S over S3 Mini anyday!


----------



## danyal241 (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

I was looking into HTC one x or one x or xperia s. But now I like acro s and ion and lastly xperia sl... But I am prettly much sold on that as its cheaper then the others any other reason not to buy other then the older chipset?

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## mhoss48 (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



danyal241 said:


> I was looking into HTC one x or one x or xperia s. But now I like acro s and ion and lastly xperia sl... But I am prettly much sold on that as its cheaper then the others any other reason not to buy other then the older chipset?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Htc one X hands down especially after the jb update 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## akashakkiy (Jan 20, 2013)

*Buy New Phone*

i m currently using neo v nw i m bored of it soo i want to buy a new cellphone n i m a big fan n addicitive to hd games but neo v is not full filling 

my need it lags in every hd game soo suggest me best gaming cellphn to satisfied my need budget till 35000/-Rs 

n also suggest the best rom to me i tried most of the roms even hd roms but still my neo v lags in hd games sooo plz plz help me get rid of lagging!!!!!!!!!!:crying::crying:


----------



## OsiBasi (Jan 20, 2013)

The Xperia Z / ZL Look amazing. Z Is waterproof, ZL is not. AFAIK only difference.
2GB RAM
4G network
13.1 MP Camera
Quad-core 1.5 GHz
5.0 Screen
Latest Software

See more here: http://www.gsmarena.com/sony_xperia_z-5204.php or http://www.sonymobile.com/se/products/phones/xperia-z/#tabs

But it's available in late Febuary if you want a wait. But hands down this looks amazing.


----------



## fabokid5922 (Jan 20, 2013)

If the Xperia Z ever comes out, i'll go for it


----------



## akashakkiy (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

But the price is too high 
Its showing approximately 879 us dollars means approximately 40,000 can u suggest from Motorola if they provide good gaming n multitasking facilities 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## mddexter (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

I currently have a Droid charge for tye last year and have finally got it rooted a few months ago. That KS go out to all the cool guys at chargeforums.com.

I am due to get a new phone in October, and am looking for advice on models which will be available at that time. I'm mostly looking for what new technology will be out there in October. Quad core phones seem inevitable.  I'm sure there will be good deals on the SGS3 as well, so I'm wondering if anybody has some cool Intel for me.

Thanks!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fluentcoroner (Jan 21, 2013)

dronepod said:


> AFAIK samsung s3 ruled out n4 in battery life, but for durability and boot loader i would prefer n4..vanilla android wins over touchwiz i suppose
> other great phones have no sdcard and implant battery anyway..so n4 would be a go for me

Click to collapse



just looked into it, doesn't seem that hard to get stock android or very similar on the S3, so I guess thats not a huge difference. Now I'm torn between the N4 and the S3, the cheap price of the N4 is very attractive indeed compared to even second hand S3's (going for about $600 in my country) but it's pretty close considering the replaceable battery and additional storage on the not on the N4. Gah decisions


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 21, 2013)

akashakkiy said:


> But the price is too high
> Its showing approximately 879 us dollars means approximately 40,000 can u suggest from Motorola if they provide good gaming n multitasking facilities
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



If you are from India, avoid Motorola coz the company has shutdown it's operations here. Service centres still work but risking INR 35000 will be a doozy.
Instead go for a Note 2 (If you are comfortable with the size) or you can also check out the One X+

None of them will ever even take a hiccup.. :good:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## fetta88 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Oppo Find 5*

I guys do you think that Oppo Find 5 is a good phone?

I have 500 $ budget and I'm going to buy my new device in China!


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Okay, I've gone back and I need some help again.

Budget: $365 or 20KINR. It can increase to 22K / $400 tops.

Preferred company - Samsung, Sony, HTC.

Requirements:

1GHz Dual Core
Good GPU
Good and new processor with above
5MP Camera minimum. With flash.
4.0+ or atleast upgradable to 4.0+.
Less than 4.6".
Good Dev support. (CM10)

A few things:

I'm trying to get an S2 and I know it will be recommended.
No nexus phones, never released in India.
No One S, too costly and scarce here.

My decisions - Xperia S, S III Mini.

And if someone can recommend a RELIABLE worldwide shipping site, it will be appreciated.


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Lt. Win said:


> Okay, I've gone back and I need some help again.
> 
> Budget: $365 or 20KINR. It can increase to 22K / $400 tops.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



s2 is far better than s3 so you would be better off getting one . Also you might want to look at xperia p, s advance(a bit scarce development)  !
reliable shipping - ebay .

_why fix it if it ain't broken ?_


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



nikufellow said:


> s2 is far better than s3 so you would be better off getting one . Also you might want to look at xperia p, s advance(a bit scarce development)  !
> reliable shipping - ebay .
> 
> _why fix it if it ain't broken ?_

Click to collapse



S2 better than older brother? Didn't expect that. I'll look into Xperia P. I don't like the S Advance, too less deving. Ebay India is there, but you don't get everything here.  I'll see though.

Edit: Xperia P I didn't like it much. Xperia S is way better.

S2... Still searching for some place where I can get it for 20k. 

- Lt. Win
*My Name is Win, and if you are reading this, you have been defeated.*


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Lt. Win said:


> S2 better than older brother? Didn't expect that. I'll look into Xperia P. I don't like the S Advance, too less deving. Ebay India is there, but you don't get everything here.  I'll see though.
> 
> Edit: Xperia P I didn't like it much. Xperia S is way better.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry i meant s3 mini not s3 


_why fix it if it ain't broken ?_


----------



## PROGUERAM (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



nikufellow said:


> s2 is far better than s3 so you would be better off getting one . Also you might want to look at xperia p, s advance(a bit scarce development)  !
> reliable shipping - ebay .
> 
> _why fix it if it ain't broken ?_

Click to collapse



Sorry but Samsung is garbage. Go for a European premium design. Sony. Even HTC is cool looks wise. Samsung is just plain trash. 

Sent from my DROID RaZr on JB.


----------



## !JORGE! (Jan 22, 2013)

*New tablet*

looking for a good tablet to buy soon can someone recomends me one? thanks :highfive:


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



PROGUERAM said:


> Sorry but Samsung is garbage. Go for a European premium design. Sony. Even HTC is cool looks wise. Samsung is just plain trash.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RaZr on JB.

Click to collapse



I've decided on Xperia S. Samsung gives me less features for more price. Plus, XS looks way better than S2. Maybe next time, Samsung.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sridharks (Jan 22, 2013)

*I wish to buy Sony xperia U. need suggestions.*

Hello there peoples. i am new to buy Android mobile. though i used many android mobiles of my friends, i like the design of xperia U. and presently, the price of xperia u is rs.14000 in India. i dont know whether to buy that one or not. is there any other mobile better at this rate? i dont care about limited 8 gb or 4 gb space. i am ok with that. 

(sorry for my bad english)


----------



## ButtSwag (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey guys, 
Do you think I should get the HTC Butterfly or Xperia Z? I have a desire HD right now with a sense 4 rom so getting the butterfly would be like getting a faster version of my phone, or playing it safe. My brother has the xperia x10, and it was really slow and laggy so I'm hesitant about getting the Xperia Z, and I don't even know if I will like it. So what do you guys think I should do? Play it safe or try something new?

P.S - Does sony have a bad rep for making laggy phones? 
Thanks


----------



## akashakkiy (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Thanks 4 ur suggestion n i like xperia z but i wnt to switch company so is there any other suggestion for me i mean motorola or htc but gaming n multitasking is the most important for me plz plz help me n i want to buy within few days

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## ahmednano45 (Jan 22, 2013)

*help*

Hello there
I want to get a new device 
I saw the Samsung tab 2 7.0 
and the Sony Acro s 
but I am not sure what to buy?

witch one is faster and better?

for gaming , web browsing and the best for android experance 
Please heelp me 

sorry about my bad EN


----------



## danyal241 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Lt. Win said:


> I've decided on Xperia S. Samsung gives me less features for more price. Plus, XS looks way better than S2. Maybe next time, Samsung.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How about acro s and sl they look cool too

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 22, 2013)

sridharks said:


> Hello there peoples. i am new to buy Android mobile. though i used many android mobiles of my friends, i like the design of xperia U. and presently, the price of xperia u is rs.14000 in India. i dont know whether to buy that one or not. is there any other mobile better at this rate? i dont care about limited 8 gb or 4 gb space. i am ok with that.
> 
> (sorry for my bad english)

Click to collapse



If you are not gaga over design, get a Xperia go instead.
1. Dust, water resistant
2. Official JB update
3. Expandable storage!
4. 1-2k max price differnce.



ButtSwag said:


> Hey guys,
> Do you think I should get the HTC Butterfly or Xperia Z? I have a desire HD right now with a sense 4 rom so getting the butterfly would be like getting a faster version of my phone, or playing it safe. My brother has the xperia x10, and it was really slow and laggy so I'm hesitant about getting the Xperia Z, and I don't even know if I will like it. So what do you guys think I should do? Play it safe or try something new?
> 
> P.S - Does sony have a bad rep for making laggy phones?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Sony does tend to put in older processors in new releases as well (like XS has a S3), but Xperia Z is a whole new level.
If you can get hands on one, don't think twice!



akashakkiy said:


> Thanks 4 ur suggestion n i like xperia z but i wnt to switch company so is there any other suggestion for me i mean motorola or htc but gaming n multitasking is the most important for me plz plz help me n i want to buy within few days
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Get the HTC One X+ then.
If you are inclined towards Moto, get the Droid Razr Maxx HD.



ahmednano45 said:


> Hello there
> I want to get a new device
> I saw the Samsung tab 2 7.0
> and the Sony Acro s
> ...

Click to collapse



First decide if you want a tablet or a phone!
Also FYI, on a spec sheet basis Acro S >> Tab 2


----------



## ahmednano45 (Jan 22, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> If you are not gaga over design, get a Xperia go instead.
> 1. Dust, water resistant
> 2. Official JB update
> 3. Expandable storage!
> ...

Click to collapse



I want the faster and better for gaming>>


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 22, 2013)

ahmednano45 said:


> I want the faster and better for gaming>>

Click to collapse



So among the 2, Acro S is your choice!


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 22, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys, I'm still stuck between Galaxy Nexus and Xperia T. Simply can't decide. I'm afraid Sony may stop official support early on Xperia T, but I do like it's design, micro SD slot is great and it's got official CM10 stable. The price of the two phone only differ slightly, so I'm seriously stuck.
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10 stable powered by Marmite kernel

Click to collapse



Even though Sony is a dumbass, don't let it stop you from buying the XT.
It's a great piece of work!
Nexus is playing safe but don't sacrifice those amazing looks & camera for just official support!


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 22, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> Xperia T does have a better chip set too, and also as I've heard from people around, the AMOLED on Galaxy Nexus is not so good. I do want to trust Sony, and Xperia T is very nice piece of hardware, but I'm not sure. One moment I think of the great camera and micro SD slot (which is a huge bonus) but then I think of Android 4.2 on Galaxy Nexus. I think I've got to see both phones up close and decide then.
> 
> Sent from my "red" Acer A500 running CM10 powered by Thor kernel

Click to collapse



Either way it's a win win :good:


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



m1l4droid said:


> Xperia T does have a better chip set too, and also as I've heard from people around, the AMOLED on Galaxy Nexus is not so good. I do want to trust Sony, and Xperia T is very nice piece of hardware, but I'm not sure. One moment I think of the great camera and micro SD slot (which is a huge bonus) but then I think of Android 4.2 on Galaxy Nexus. I think I've got to see both phones up close and decide then.
> 
> Sent from my "red" Acer A500 running CM10 powered by Thor kernel

Click to collapse



well i would suggest you go for xperia t though it might not be favorite when it comes to timely updates to newer android versions - i can assure you that Sony ain't that bad especially comparing to others like LG. Moreover T is more future proof on paper as it has better chipset 

_why fix it if it ain't broken ?_


----------



## mhoss48 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

So my mum wants to sell her iphone 4. And put me in charge to buy her the best. I'm thinking of buying her the sony xperia z. Are there an competitors in the catigory or better ?

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Felimenta97 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



mhoss48 said:


> So my mum wants to sell her iphone 4. And put me in charge to buy her the best. I'm thinking of buying her the sony xperia z. Are there an competitors in the catigory or better ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Z is an awesome phone. Gorgeous, classy. It might be a problem for her hands, if they are small, but I think you should go with it. Moms usually love design over specs, and Z is way better than S4 at that.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## sohebq (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Cool

sent from: The New S-Pen


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Felimenta97 said:


> Z is an awesome phone. Gorgeous, classy. It might be a problem for her hands, if they are small, but I think you should go with it. Moms usually love design over specs, and Z is way better than S4 at that.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



better than s4 

_why fix it if it ain't broken ?_


----------



## Felimenta97 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



nikufellow said:


> better than s4
> 
> _why fix it if it ain't broken ?_

Click to collapse



I mean design. C'mon, Sony phones are always more classy then Sammy ones. Z might be a little weaker in terms of hardware, but it won't be antiquated in any way.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Felimenta97 said:


> I mean design. C'mon, Sony phones are always more classy then Sammy ones. Z might be a little weaker in terms of hardware, but it won't be antiquated in any way.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i have no objections all i was wondering is that how you could compare an existing device to something that's not even been launched 

_why fix it if it ain't broken ?_


----------



## Felimenta97 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



nikufellow said:


> i have no objections all i was wondering is that how you could compare an existing device to something that's not even been launched
> 
> _why fix it if it ain't broken ?_

Click to collapse



Oh, well, the comment was based on the latest leaks.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## shani420 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Samsung I9003 Galaxy SL VS HTC Desire S*

I am going to buy a new android phone for my wife and I got only two in hands which is affordable for me right now as in title Samsung I9003 VS Htc desire S ...So I have read everything about both of them but I am still confused that which one is bestr? I need your suggestion....Plz I have to buy tomorrow


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 22, 2013)

shani420 said:


> I am going to buy a new android phone for my wife and I got only two in hands which is affordable for me right now as in title Samsung I9003 VS Htc desire S ...So I have read everything about both of them but I am still confused that which one is bestr? I need your suggestion....Plz I have to buy tomorrow

Click to collapse



Among the 2 go for the Desire S.
Though in my region Desire S & SV are priced almost equally, if that is so, get the SV!


----------



## danyal241 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

If you don't care xda support like kernals and roms go for HTC if u do want to do it the samsung

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## shani420 (Jan 22, 2013)

danyal241 said:


> If you don't care xda support like kernals and roms go for HTC if u do want to do it the samsung
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yap...She is just a normal user...Thats why she does't care about kernals etc.....For me Htc desire S has plus point which is its ram..which is more than samsung...Personally i am fan of htc besides it is pain in ******..Unlock bootloader and bla bla...Samsung is much easy to update and etc...But for me Htc has good hardware than Samsung into comparison of these two...So I am going for Htc...And price I am offerd equal price for both...Thank you guys for your feedback..


----------



## Casper0v (Jan 22, 2013)

*Surface vs Ipad*

This is the issue, Surface RT or Ipad 4. 
I've seen specs, and I'm leaning toward Surface because of the USB, SD card; but the app selection in the Apple Store is staggering in comparison. 
Thanks for the advice


----------



## mfsr98 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Nexus 10? Although it ain't avaiable right now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## mcoot (Jan 22, 2013)

Casper0v said:


> This is the issue, Surface RT or Ipad 4.
> I've seen specs, and I'm leaning toward Surface because of the USB, SD card; but the app selection in the Apple Store is staggering in comparison.
> Thanks for the advice

Click to collapse



It really depends on what you want the device for.

I own a Surface RT, and I would absolutely _hate_ having an iPad - iOS just feels far too restricting for me.

Here's the pros and cons of each as I see them:

*Surface RT*


Metro interface supports things like snapped view, live tiles etc. that don't exist on iPad
Runs Office 2013 (albiet only Word, Excel, Powerpoint, Onenote)
File system access
Multi-user support and parental controls
Superior connectivity - USB, MicroSD, Micro-HDMI
It's running Windows! A lot of people don't realise before buying that Windows RT *really* is the 'full' version of Windows
Doesn't require the abomination that is iTunes
Can easily sideload Metro apps with a developer license - great for hobbyist development (plus Visual Studio is a great IDE)
Super easy jailbreak to run Desktop apps, with a thriving porting / development community

*iPad 4*


Interface is potentially easier to use
More powerful hardware in terms of e.g. graphics (though I've yet to have a problem with the RT in this regard)
Ties in well with Apple services
 Here's the big one - *apps*

That's in no way a full rundown of each, but I find for me the Surface RT is a more flexible device. Yeah, app availability is still poor in areas (though the store is growing fast, and it's getting far better than it used to be). Ultimately, I can't decide for you - if you're already tied in to Apple's ecosystem then perhaps the iPad will be a better choice, but my own personal experience is that the Surface is a great device.


----------



## Casper0v (Jan 22, 2013)

*Surface/Ipad*



mcoot said:


> It really depends on what you want the device for.
> 
> I own a Surface RT, and I would absolutely _hate_ having an iPad - iOS just feels far too restricting for me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the quick run through comparison. I've made my decision and will be getting a Surface (which ultimately opens up the door for yet another choice: RT or PRO). I'm 98% positive that I will end up  with the Surface RT. I like the Pro functions but not for the cost. Hopefully the hacking and porting will continue on this site, and the RT will become just as open as the Pro.


----------



## eduardoll (Jan 23, 2013)

quick question: would you exchange a Galaxy S3 I9300 for a Nexus 4 for $100?

How developed is the devs community for Nexus 4? They have all the source code they need? 

thanks


----------



## gagdude (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



eduardoll said:


> quick question: would you exchange a Galaxy S3 I9300 for a Nexus 4 for $100?
> 
> How developed is the devs community for Nexus 4? They have all the source code they need?
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



I would take it. Even if you end up disliking the N4 you can always sell it for more.
The forum and community is obviously full of activity and plenty of ROMs and kernels

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 23, 2013)

mcoot said:


> It really depends on what you want the device for.
> 
> I own a Surface RT, and I would absolutely _hate_ having an iPad - iOS just feels far too restricting for me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



New users should learn from you, how to use the first 10 posts.. :good:


----------



## mfsr98 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



vj_dustin said:


> New users should learn from you, how to use the first 10 posts.. :good:

Click to collapse



W00t?? I was in the xda APP so I didnt see this. Very good!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



eduardoll said:


> quick question: would you exchange a Galaxy S3 I9300 for a Nexus 4 for $100?
> 
> How developed is the devs community for Nexus 4? They have all the source code they need?
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



so you must be jumping since sammy won't release exynos sources  I don't whether every bit is open source like - the whole drivers and stuff but i do know that community support and development is pretty high as is expected from a nex device . So if you can live with limited storage swap it 

_why fix it if it ain't broken ?_

---------- Post added at 12:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 PM ----------




vj_dustin said:


> New users should learn from you, how to use the first 10 posts.. :good:

Click to collapse



i second that 

_why fix it if it ain't broken ?_


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



vj_dustin said:


> New users should learn from you, how to use the first 10 posts.. :good:

Click to collapse



Third-ed or whatever you call it.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## stevensoaj (Jan 24, 2013)

Casper0v said:


> Thanks for the quick run through comparison. I've made my decision and will be getting a Surface (which ultimately opens up the door for yet another choice: RT or PRO). I'm 98% positive that I will end up  with the Surface RT. I like the Pro functions but not for the cost. Hopefully the hacking and porting will continue on this site, and the RT will become just as open as the Pro.

Click to collapse



I have also been wanting the Surface Pro, but have been turned off by the price. I need to look through the xda forums about the RT though. I wasn't even aware that there was development on the RT here. Shows you how much I know! :silly:


----------



## frazer19 (Jan 24, 2013)

which phone is the best among the following?:
samsung galaxy s3 
nexus 4 
htc one x plus
???

---------- Post added at 07:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 PM ----------

& if its not too much trouble could u tell me why the phone is better compared to the others?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 24, 2013)

frazer19 said:


> which phone is the best among the following?:
> samsung galaxy s3
> nexus 4
> htc one x plus
> ...

Click to collapse



SGS3 - For somewhat timely updates with expandable memory!
Nexus 4 - For timely exact updates with limited memory.
One X+ - For top notch specs with hard ass bootloaders.

So basically, if you are happy with 8-16GB, Nexus 4 is your device else SGS3.

Edit: Also you should consider the HTC Butterfly instead of the One X+


----------



## Samjazz (Jan 24, 2013)

hello everyone,

i'm new on XDA and i hope to find all the help that i need.

i'm looking for a good tablet but i'm lost there are a lot of android tablet, a friend of mine advised me the Galaxy Tab 2 10.1" but it's only a 1Ghz processor, my Galaxy S3 is higher lol.
I found the ASUS TF300T and i felt in love with it, i just order it but i want advise from you ...

what can i choose ? which is the best ? which tablet is the best in Market (Android tablet)

Thx all !!


----------



## Code Guerilla (Jan 24, 2013)

*Puzzle and Arcade Game Dev Phones*

Hi, I'm looking for a phone that will best represent what most phones have to offer in terms of gaming.  Any of the higher specs phones that has the most in common with as many of the more popular high end phones is what I'm interested in.  At the moment all I've got is an Xperia U after my old phone died.  I'm looking for something that's going to be good for beta testing in the capacity I have made clear.  Basically need an all-rounder for beta testing.  Can anyone make any suggestions?


----------



## Felimenta97 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Code Guerilla said:


> Hi, I'm looking for a phone that will best represent what most phones have to offer in terms of gaming.  Any of the higher specs phones that has the most in common with as many of the more popular high end phones is what I'm interested in.  At the moment all I've got is an Xperia U after my old phone died.  I'm looking for something that's going to be good for beta testing in the capacity I have made clear.  Basically need an all-rounder for beta testing.  Can anyone make any suggestions?

Click to collapse



Maybe Xperia Z? It will use Snapdragon S4 Pro, which I think most phones will use this year. The Samsung S4 will also be very powerful, but it probably will use a chipset that only it will have. All the other phones will use different processors.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Code Guerilla (Jan 24, 2013)

Felimenta97 said:


> Maybe Xperia Z? It will use Snapdragon S4 Pro, which I think most phones will use this year. The Samsung S4 will also be very powerful, but it probably will use a chipset that only it will have. All the other phones will use different processors.

Click to collapse



Having had a look at quite a few phone specs regarding the Snapdragon S4, I do have to ask how prevalent the Intel Atom processors will now remain.  I don't suppose anyone has any statistical market projections, but I'm thinking of perhaps getting something running an Atom chip seeing as I don't necessarily want to choke the market off so far up the throat at the expense of getting games out to people who are running ICS or perhaps even GB.  I am unsure how fast and furious JB will come into the market, but if you or anyone else can shed some light on this, please do.


----------



## Felimenta97 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Code Guerilla said:


> Having had a look at quite a few phone specs regarding the Snapdragon S4, I do have to ask how prevalent the Intel Atom processors will now remain.  I don't suppose anyone has any statistical market projections, but I'm thinking of perhaps getting something running an Atom chip seeing as I don't necessarily want to choke the market off so far up the throat at the expense of getting games out to people who are running ICS or perhaps even GB.  I am unsure how fast and furious JB will come into the market, but if you or anyone else can shed some light on this, please do.

Click to collapse



I'm not sure how the Intel processors will be in the market. I think that Huawei and Motorola were the only two adopters, but only with a phone or two. In terms of raw power, the Atom are faster, but in real life usage, not. This has been proved with the video from Qualcomm, putting a Xperia Arc (Snapdragon S2) against the Atom. The clear winner was the S2. 

Also, Atom processors are based on x86 architecture, that means that all apps and Android itself have to be worked more to work on a small share of devices.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Code Guerilla (Jan 24, 2013)

Felimenta97 said:


> I'm not sure how the Intel processors will be in the market. I think that Huawei and Motorola were the only two adopters, but only with a phone or two. In terms of raw power, the Atom are faster, but in real life usage, not. This has been proved with the video from Qualcomm, putting a Xperia Arc (Snapdragon S2) against the Atom. The clear winner was the S2.
> 
> Also, Atom processors are based on x86 architecture, that means that all apps and Android itself have to be worked more to work on a small share of devices.

Click to collapse



So as to the question of the ARM Cortex processors, what kind of prevalence are we looking at?  Are their any specific pages that discuss ARM vs. Qualcomm?


----------



## Felimenta97 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Code Guerilla said:


> So as to the question of the ARM Cortex processors, what kind of prevalence are we looking at?  Are their any specific pages that discuss ARM vs. Qualcomm?

Click to collapse



ARM is the architecture, not the processor. All actual phone and Android tablets processors, except Intel ones are based on ARM architecture. From Snapdragon S2 and onwards, all of their processors are from the seventh gen of ARM processors. I'm not sure about TI and Exynos, but I think that all the new phones are also the seventh gen (ARMv7). If you're developing games, make sure that they work on all newer phones, and, if the game doesn't require much power, that they work on ARMv6 (sixth gen) also.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Code Guerilla (Jan 24, 2013)

Felimenta97 said:


> ARM is the architecture, not the processor. All actual phone and Android tablets processors, except Intel ones are based on ARM architecture. From Snapdragon S2 and onwards, all of their processors are from the seventh gen of ARM processors. I'm not sure about TI and Exynos, but I think that all the new phones are also the seventh gen (ARMv7). If you're developing games, make sure that they work on all newer phones, and, if the game doesn't require much power, that they work on ARMv6 (sixth gen) also.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I just read about the Texas Instrument units.  Will look further into ARM architecture.  I'm just getting back on the wagon with a lot of this.  You have been most helpful -- cheers!


----------



## PROGUERAM (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Just chime in since we are at it...

I have a RaZr and this is TI OMAP processor. It also ARMv7. Its by far the Best hardware on any phone. A friend had Xperia S. High PPI, dual core and all. But ask him about game performance and he looks at the sky. 

The games run ultra smooth and fast. Beasts Xperia's performance by a mile. Making me hard to give it up.

Sent from my DROID RaZr on JB.


----------



## rishi_storm (Jan 25, 2013)

*Xperia T or the LG optimus 4x*

Hi , 

Need some help to choose between the Xperia T or the LG optimus 4x. Getting both phones at same price of 480$ ( Rs 26K INR) . 

Reasons why i want to go for Xperia T
- Better looking phone
- Slightly smaller
- Good screen

Reasons why i want to go for LG 4x
- quad core
- ips screen
- better battery

The only reason i'm hesitant to get the Xperia T was the back paint peeling off but later i saw that that was an issue with only a particular batch. 
The xperia T also looks much better than the brick shaped 4x but performance wise 4x is better. 
Camera on the other hand is better on the T but i dont use the cam a lot anyway.
Also even though the 4x is bigger it is lighter than the T.

Need to decide which one to buy before 30th of this month! Any help/ inputs will be appreciated!


----------



## chrisrock782003 (Jan 25, 2013)

rishi_storm said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Need some help to choose between the Xperia T or the LG optimus 4x. Getting both phones at same price of 480$ ( Rs 26K INR) .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Man I would choose the LG phone because of the quad core processor and the bigger display and because you don´t need the camera too much. And I think the LG looks more modern than the Sony but that´s my opinion.


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



rishi_storm said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Need some help to choose between the Xperia T or the LG optimus 4x. Getting both phones at same price of 480$ ( Rs 26K INR) .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would suggest you to go with 4x ,its on ics but jb update is all set to arrive soon  Moreover since camera doesn't matter much to you (4x has a pretty decent camera though) - i would suggest you go for the one that looks more future proof on paper - optimus 4x


----------



## rishi_storm (Jan 25, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> I would suggest you to go with 4x ,its on ics but jb update is all set to arrive soon  Moreover since camera doesn't matter much to you (4x has a pretty decent camera though) - i would suggest you go for the one that looks more future proof on paper - optimus 4x

Click to collapse



Yeah but on paper some of the benchmarks of the Xperia T seem to be better than the 4X http://www.gsmarena.com/sony_xperia_t-review-820p4.php


----------



## cognus (Jan 25, 2013)

which OMAP model is that?



PROGUERAM said:


> Just chime in since we are at it...
> 
> I have a RaZr and this is TI OMAP processor. It also ARMv7. Its by far the Best hardware on any phone. A friend had Xperia S. High PPI, dual core and all. But ask him about game performance and he looks at the sky.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## mhoss48 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Hello. I want to  buy the htc butterfly, but i saw the htc droid dna with contract. So is there any difference in the spec or anything or only the contract ? 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Goatshaver (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm about due for an upgrade soon and thinking about what phone to get. I'm on Sprint right now with an Evo 4g, love it to death but it's gonna be time to move on.

I'm looking at either the Galaxy S III or LG Optimus G for whats available now...or possibly waiting a few months to see if any new phones drop. One thing I'm looking for is a decent camera. It's definitely getting rooted at some point for flashing. Just looking for opinions on the phones and what people think about them pros and cons.

Thanks all.


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Goatshaver said:


> I'm about due for an upgrade soon and thinking about what phone to get. I'm on Sprint right now with an Evo 4g, love it to death but it's gonna be time to move on.
> 
> I'm looking at either the Galaxy S III or LG Optimus G for whats available now...or possibly waiting a few months to see if any new phones drop. One thing I'm looking for is a decent camera. It's definitely getting rooted at some point for flashing. Just looking for opinions on the phones and what people think about them pros and cons.
> 
> Thanks all.

Click to collapse



I would suggest galaxy s3 between the two for better development, better official software support and overall satisfactory all round performance - all i dislike is its looks (subjective ) . But let me remind you one thing optimus g is better than previous gen soc in s3 so obviously its more future proof on paper than s3.
And if you don't mind waiting then its better to do so as a lots of new devices are rumoured to come within a relatively short time frame (at least the prices of current ones will drop by then ) .

---------- Post added at 10:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 AM ----------




mhoss48 said:


> Hello. I want to  buy the htc butterfly, but i saw the htc droid dna with contract. So is there any difference in the spec or anything or only the contract ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Dna is restricted to 16 gb internal memory only afaik

---------- Post added at 10:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 AM ----------




rishi_storm said:


> Yeah but on paper some of the benchmarks of the Xperia T seem to be better than the 4X http://www.gsmarena.com/sony_xperia_t-review-820p4.php

Click to collapse



 "While the A9 is a very power
efficient core, Krait offers a much
wider front end, wider execution
back end, faster FPU and an
improved cache/memory interface" - so performance in single threaded applications for krait could be more afaik . But nothing much noticeable !


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## erdal67 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Hey
I cant choose between xperia sola and LG Optimus 2x , my question is wich phone is faster the lg or sony and wich one has better roms and is solas.bootloader locked?
___________________________________
HTC WILDFIRE A333
Rempuzzlerom 2.81
Nfinity kernel
Dutch


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



erdal67 said:


> Hey
> I cant choose between xperia sola and LG Optimus 2x , my question is wich phone is faster the lg or sony and wich one has better roms and is solas.bootloader locked?
> ___________________________________
> HTC WILDFIRE A333
> ...

Click to collapse



O2x has better development and performance difference wouldn't be much noticeable between tegra 2 and novathor afaik . I would recommend o2x though its an oldie these days . Also I've heard that there are problems with sola's touch response in the forums - don't know how much truth is these in it 

____________________________________
thoughtfully scribbled by nikufellow


----------



## hllcglr (Jan 26, 2013)

i have galaxy s2. is it worth to sell it and buy s3


----------



## erdal67 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

So... the 2x?

____________________________________
HTC WILDFIRE A333
Rempuzzlerom 2.81
Nfinity kernel
Dutch


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



hllcglr said:


> i have galaxy s2. is it worth to sell it and buy s3

Click to collapse



Its totally worth it but there are many newer devices you might want to look at and if money is not a problem you'll probably be better off waiting for s4 

____________________________________
thoughtfully scribbled by nikufellow


----------



## dazza_84 (Jan 26, 2013)

hi everyone, im having serious trouble deciding what phone to get for my upgrade, i have an iphone 4 at the moment.
previously i have had a mixed set of phones, galaxy s2, galaxy nexus, htc sensation, galaxy note, but ive found myself keep going back to the iphone after i get bored with android or i keep finding niggly things wrong with the android devices, so now my upgrade is around the corner im having trouble picking a handset that i would want to stick with for 2 years.
even though i keep going back to my iphone i am seriously getting bored with how the OS looks,and its just so small to watch movies or anything on.
ive had a galaxy note before and i really liked it but the black clipping problem really put me off cos i wanted to watch movies on it but the black clipping just ruined the whole experience.
so now the phones im interested in are, galaxy s3, galaxy note 2, nokia lumia 920 or iphone 5.
ive been searching on youtube looking for reviews and stuff and to be honest its just frying my brain.
i really do wanna switch from IOS but cant help feeling its a safe option to go for the iphone 5.
one other thing i was thinking about was that i keep switiching from iphone to android but ive never had a windows phone, part of me thinks will i like a windows phone and stick with it if i had it, but ive only played with a windows phone for about 20 seconds.
so guys as u can probably tell im really [email protected]@@@@ confused, if u guys could give me a few hints as to which to go for i would be much appreciative, my personal opinion would be the note 2  but i really dont know what would be best.....please help, oh im also in the U.K

thamks alot


----------



## mhoss48 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



dazza_84 said:


> hi everyone, im having serious trouble deciding what phone to get for my upgrade, i have an iphone 4 at the moment.
> previously i have had a mixed set of phones, galaxy s2, galaxy nexus, htc sensation, galaxy note, but ive found myself keep going back to the iphone after i get bored with android or i keep finding niggly things wrong with the android devices, so now my upgrade is around the corner im having trouble picking a handset that i would want to stick with for 2 years.
> even though i keep going back to my iphone i am seriously getting bored with how the OS looks,and its just so small to watch movies or anything on.
> ive had a galaxy note before and i really liked it but the black clipping problem really put me off cos i wanted to watch movies on it but the black clipping just ruined the whole experience.
> ...

Click to collapse



In my openion wait for the galaxy s4 or buy the htc butterfly or xperia Z 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



dazza_84 said:


> hi everyone, im having serious trouble deciding what phone to get for my upgrade, i have an iphone 4 at the moment.
> previously i have had a mixed set of phones, galaxy s2, galaxy nexus, htc sensation, galaxy note, but ive found myself keep going back to the iphone after i get bored with android or i keep finding niggly things wrong with the android devices, so now my upgrade is around the corner im having trouble picking a handset that i would want to stick with for 2 years.
> even though i keep going back to my iphone i am seriously getting bored with how the OS looks,and its just so small to watch movies or anything on.
> ive had a galaxy note before and i really liked it but the black clipping problem really put me off cos i wanted to watch movies on it but the black clipping just ruined the whole experience.
> ...

Click to collapse



I would suggest you go for 920 - it would suffice all you needs imo - awesome build quality+great camera+gorgeous display+slightly heavy but stunning looks . If you don't need those '700000' apps then wp8 should get all the work done quite fluidly , since you are coming from an i device and still like it , wp Will offer same level of simplicity and smoothness if not better (not that android is far behind) .
However If android is your choice then better wait and/or get newer devices like Z/butterfly . I wouldn't really recommend previous gen devices like s3 at this point of time btw you can't go wrong even if you choose note 2 - its feature packed enough to make you feel at home with videos and surfing 

____________________________________
thoughtfully scribbled by nikufellow


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



hllcglr said:


> i have galaxy s2. is it worth to sell it and buy s3

Click to collapse



IMO, no.
S2 would do anything a mobile should. AFAIK there is no game as well that wouldn't run on the S2.
So upgrade only if you have money to spare.. 

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## hllcglr (Jan 26, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Its totally worth it but there are many newer devices you might want to look at and if money is not a problem you'll probably be better off waiting for s4
> 
> ____________________________________
> thoughtfully scribbled by nikufellow

Click to collapse



s4 is beyond my wallet


----------



## Yarman2000 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Odp: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Hi
I'm not sure what to buy, I want new phone. 
End of 2012 or 2013.
Max size of the screen for me is 4 inch. 
My budget is about 250 Euro. 
What will you suggest me? 
Also, what do you think about Samsung Galaxy S3 Mini? 
Thanks.

Sent from my WT19i using Tapatalk.


----------



## Neutral21 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi guys in the near future I'm goibg to buy a tablet and I'm between Galaxy note 10.1 and Nexus 10  wich one you would chsose? Is quad core a difference?,as Nexus 10 has got a newer processor it should do really well,i got a s3 and is very fluid! And we must not forget display I like to play a lot and I like to watch videos and read somethings

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ximian83 (Jan 27, 2013)

Neutral21 said:


> Hi guys in the near future I'm goibg to buy a tablet and I'm between Galaxy note 10.1 and Nexus 10  wich one you would chsose? Is quad core a difference?,as Nexus 10 has got a newer processor it should do really well,i got a s3 and is very fluid! And we must not forget display I like to play a lot and I like to watch videos and read somethings

Click to collapse



I would choose Nexus 10 because of plain Android and support from Google in terms of updates.



Yarman2000 said:


> Hi
> I'm not sure what to buy, I want new phone.
> End of 2012 or 2013.
> Max size of the screen for me is 4 inch.
> ...

Click to collapse



  If it has to be phone released in Q4 2012 or 2013 then SGS 3 Mini is the only decent choice in that budget. If it wouldn't be the case then I would say that Sony Xperia P is the one to buy.


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

I've decided to go for an Xperia S. Are there any good conpetitors for it? No nexus devices, not available here. No s2, out of my budget, over here. Getting the S at a good price here. 20K INR / $360. Anything Good in that range, tell me. Thanks.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Felimenta97 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Lt. Win said:


> I've decided to go for an Xperia S. Are there any good conpetitors for it? No nexus devices, not available here. No s2, out of my budget, over here. Getting the S at a good price here. 20K INR / $360. Anything Good in that range, tell me. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I don't know of any other competitor at that price.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## sidthegreatest (Jan 27, 2013)

sidthegreatest said:


> I would appreciate some advice.
> What would you recommend : Nexus 10 or Windows 8 Tablet [the Intel Atom ones] like the ATIV 500T/ ACER W510, etc. ??
> I hope you can help me out a bit.

Click to collapse



Bump


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Felimenta97 said:


> I don't know of any other competitor at that price.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I see you're using the S yourself. 
What's your thoughts on it? And I've heard about the yellow tint problem. How do I avoid it? I'm going to but the device online, so is there anything I can ask the seller to prevent it? Thanks.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Felimenta97 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Lt. Win said:


> I see you're using the S yourself.
> What's your thoughts on it? And I've heard about the yellow tint problem. How do I avoid it? I'm going to but the device online, so is there anything I can ask the seller to prevent it? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah 
The phone is gorgeous. The first two weeks all I did was show the design and awesome camera to everyone. The yellow tint, you should just avoid used devices. As mine, only the first production batches had it (Week 15 and the ones before it). Don't worry as any new ones will be beyond that. Just make sure the phone is new.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 27, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> I see you're using the S yourself.
> What's your thoughts on it? And I've heard about the yellow tint problem. How do I avoid it? I'm going to but the device online, so is there anything I can ask the seller to prevent it? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Where are you getting the XS for 20k? 
The lowest I can find is 24k.
Which is why I have decided to shove development away and settle with the HTC One S (S3 version)


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



vj_dustin said:


> Where are you getting the XS for 20k?
> The lowest I can find is 24k.
> Which is why I have decided to shove development away and settle with the HTC One S (S3 version)

Click to collapse



Ebay is awesome. Hold on, link on the way. Btw, Ion is for 22k 

XS: http://www.ebay.in/itm/Brand-New-Or...62892?pt=IN_Mobile_Phones&hash=item256ef3d2ac

Ion: http://www.ebay.in/itm/Brand-New-Or...43840?pt=IN_Mobile_Phones&hash=item20ce3cca00 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## scr1k (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi all - first post here.

I'm looking for a new phone to upgrade from my BB 8120 (retro I know).

At the moment I've got a budget of around £170/$270USD (give or take £15) and I'm looking for something along the lines of:

4" screen minimum
Good development support here at XDA

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pr3no (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi,

A friend of mine wants to buy a cheap tablet, max 200 USD, but 160-170 would be better.
He doesn't really care about the brand, and he found some cheap chinese tablets, some of them seem to be quite powerful, but there's not much info about them anywhere. He's thinking of buying Hyundai T7, which seems awesome on paper, but there are no reviews or videos on the internet, so he's afraid of buying it.
Another tablet would be Ainol Novo 7 Venus, there are some reviews and videos of it, but the Hyunda seems better, so if anybody knows something about that he'd rather buy that.

Or do you know some other cheap tablet besides these? It should be 150-200 USD with shipping. He'd use it mainly for browsing, but sometimes probably would play some games too.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Felimenta97 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Pr3no said:


> Hi,
> 
> A friend of mine wants to buy a cheap tablet, max 200 USD, but 160-170 would be better.
> He doesn't really care about the brand, and he found some cheap chinese tablets, some of them seem to be quite powerful, but there's not much info about them anywhere. He's thinking of buying Hyundai T7, which seems awesome on paper, but there are no reviews or videos on the internet, so he's afraid of buying it.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you're on US, then Nexus 7.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## henslo (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



scr1k said:


> Hi all - first post here.
> 
> I'm looking for a new phone to upgrade from my BB 8120 (retro I know).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Suggest the galaxy S blaze 4g. Good phone, great dev community, cheap price. 

Sent from my SGH-T769


----------



## scr1k (Jan 27, 2013)

henslo said:


> Suggest the galaxy S blaze 4g. Good phone, great dev community, cheap price.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T769

Click to collapse



Can't get it in the UK. 

Any thoughts on Chinese phones?


----------



## bunanson (Jan 28, 2013)

Essenar said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm thinking of using a tablet as a phone. My plan is to pick up a T-Mobile Pre-Paid activation kit, sign up for the Wal-Mart $30/month 4G data/unlimited text plan and putting the sim card in a Huawei E220 3G dongle.
> Then I'll put the dongle into one of the following tablets and put it in a leather flip case so I can secure the dongle with the tablet.
> The tablets I'm considering:
> ...

Click to collapse



Just got my D70Pro II, very please with it.  RK3066 dual core, ROM 20121220, running 4.1.1, no wifi/battery problems as read in the forum.  I was burned by Ainol Tornados and Mars, still angry with the company.

Just my 2 cents

bun


----------



## Mystic_Portal (Jan 28, 2013)

I have a HTC Inspire and my AT&T contract ends/renews on October, I've always wanted the HTC One X+ but idk whether I should get it (which will probably be really cheap by October) or wait and hope HTC delivers a better phone than it.


----------



## NHS2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

jun10rocks said:


> I have a HTC Inspire and my AT&T contract ends/renews on October, I've always wanted the HTC One X+ but idk whether I should get it (which will probably be really cheap by October) or wait and hope HTC delivers a better phone than it.

Click to collapse



HTC Butterfly?


----------



## pezz361356 (Jan 28, 2013)

jun10rocks said:


> I have a HTC Inspire and my AT&T contract ends/renews on October, I've always wanted the HTC One X+ but idk whether I should get it (which will probably be really cheap by October) or wait and hope HTC delivers a better phone than it.

Click to collapse



I had the One X, as a first start with Android I was pretty happy apart from one thing, the battery was awful, truly awful, the latest phones seem to have improved a reasonable amount since, they survive a few falls as well, so no real reservations suggesting HTC.


----------



## -=[RedHeart]=- (Jan 28, 2013)

*Which Mobile is Best?*

*I want buy Mobile or Tab.
 So Guys plz tell me wich mobile/tab best between this


1.Samsung Galaxy S DUOS
2.Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 P3100
3 HTC One V

i m Spend 5 hours on net n 2 hours listen music 

Which Device play HD Movies or Video Like 720p
*


----------



## Dhiraj (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



-=[RedHeart]=- said:


> *I want buy Mobile or Tab.
> So Guys plz tell me wich mobile/tab best between this
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Galaxy tab for net and music. But if you really want phone then go for htc. 

Send from Xperia U


----------



## erdal67 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey i just watch at a site and found a phone:
Samsung Galaxy R i9103

and my question is: is it better than LG optimus 2X


----------



## Pr3no (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

I'm not in the US so nexus 7 is not an option. Anything else?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## giang7799 (Jan 28, 2013)

-=[RedHeart]=- said:


> *I want buy Mobile or Tab.
> So Guys plz tell me wich mobile/tab best between this
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm a fan of HTC, their design is very attractive. So One V is my choice if I was you.:good:


----------



## injun420 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Rugged 7" Tablet*

I'm looking for a good rugged tablet for use on my dirtbike. I've been using a Nexus One in a home-made rugged case, but it has some serious drawbacks" old, small screen, not water resistant, and the first real wreck it's in will probably be its last. I've found a couple of rugged 7-inchers, but they are either unreleased, $2k+, or basically military contract only it seems. It would be nice to get one with CM support, but It's not necessary. It will basically just be running GPS mapping apps and the like. The most important things are that it can handle the abuse and be easily readable at a glance, something that the 3.2" N1 is seriously lacking in.


----------



## shusain93 (Jan 29, 2013)

***REQUEST***

I'm looking to get an Android watch (That I can root, and all that jazz) So far I have been looking towards getting a Motoactv. Is there a better watch I can get? I just want an Android watch that I can get my GoogleVoice texts on and play some Android games

---------- Post added at 06:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:14 AM ----------




injun420 said:


> I'm looking for a good rugged tablet for use on my dirtbike. I've been using a Nexus One in a home-made rugged case, but it has some serious drawbacks" old, small screen, not water resistant, and the first real wreck it's in will probably be its last. I've found a couple of rugged 7-inchers, but they are either unreleased, $2k+, or basically military contract only it seems. It would be nice to get one with CM support, but It's not necessary. It will basically just be running GPS mapping apps and the like. The most important things are that it can handle the abuse and be easily readable at a glance, something that the 3.2" N1 is seriously lacking in.

Click to collapse



Found something that will be much more convient (and cheap):
Here: [Can't post URLs] Just search for Google Nexus 7 Defender Series case
If you have had an experience with Otorbox cases, you'll know what I mean when I say 'Indestructible'
You can I also keep you Nexus


----------



## erdal67 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Hey wich phone is best for gaming(mc4,gta vc)
-htc desire C
-LG optimus 2x
-LG optimus L5 / L7
-htc desire HD/S
-htc sensation

__________________________________
HTC WILDFIRE A333
Rempuzzlerom 2.83
Nfinity kernel
Dutch


----------



## GuestK00124 (Jan 29, 2013)

*R: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

-----------------------------


----------



## injun420 (Jan 29, 2013)

shusain93 said:


> Found something that will be much more convient (and cheap):
> Here: [Can't post URLs] Just search for Google Nexus 7 Defender Series case
> If you have had an experience with Otorbox cases, you'll know what I mean when I say 'Indestructible'
> You can I also keep you Nexus

Click to collapse



I am considering something like that, but it doesn't meet all of my criteria. It doesn't do anything for waterproofing. Also, the Nexus 7 does not have the ideal screen for visibility under direct sunlight. It's not only hard to see, but also has a lot of glare. In a perfect world, I'd like to find a solid device with color e-ink and Android. I can send it off for water-proofing. But it seems that the color e-ink screens are few and far between, and there's also the issue with refresh rate. I guess the most realistic idea would be to find something second-hand. I just don't know where to start.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 29, 2013)

Alright my purchase is boiling down to the last minute now.
Xperia S vs Galaxy S2!
The only thing holding me back is Exynos vs S3 Snapdragon!
Also IMO Mali 400 & Adreno 220 are at par, right?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Pr3no (Jan 29, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Alright my purchase is boiling down to the last minute now.
> Xperia S vs Galaxy S2!
> The only thing holding me back is Exynos vs S3 Snapdragon!
> Also IMO Mali 400 & Adreno 220 are at par, right?

Click to collapse



Adreno 220 is better than Mali-400MP. And everything is better in the Xperia S, the resolution, the camera, the hardware and so on.


----------



## zexl455 (Jan 29, 2013)

hello guys, i'm in a dillema right now. 
what i can get:
Nokia lumia 710 
SG ace 2
Htc windows phone 8s
Htc desire x
Sony xperia go
Sony xperia miro
SG mini 2
Nokia lumia 800
Motorola motolux
Lg optimus l9

From all of these phones i listed, the one i like the most is desire x, but im not sure if thats a good idea since it has a adreno 203 gpu, and i also tend to play a couple of games from time to time. Is the performance of the adreno 203 really that bad?
Out of all of these phones, which one would you suggest? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Felimenta97 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



zexl455 said:


> hello guys, i'm in a dillema right now.
> what i can get:
> Nokia lumia 710
> SG ace 2
> ...

Click to collapse



You should narrow that list down. There are two much devices there.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## zexl455 (Jan 29, 2013)

Narrowed down :
Sg ace 2
Desire x
Lg l9

Design wise, i find the desire x much better than the other two. 
But performance wise, adreno 203 vs mali and sgx+more ram... 
Is the adreno really that bad compared to the other two?


----------



## shusain93 (Jan 30, 2013)

***REQUEST**
*
I'm looking to get an Android watch (That I can root, and all that jazz) So far I have been looking towards getting a Motoactv. Is there a better watch I can get? I just want an Android watch that I can get my GoogleVoice texts on and play some Android games


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



vj_dustin said:


> Alright my purchase is boiling down to the last minute now.
> Xperia S vs Galaxy S2!
> The only thing holding me back is Exynos vs S3 Snapdragon!
> Also IMO Mali 400 & Adreno 220 are at par, right?

Click to collapse



Xperia S Ftw! If you buy it meet me at the forums in May or something.

Adreno >> Mali. Everything like screen and camera is good. You have CM10 to suit your needs and Official JB coming soon in April.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 30, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> Xperia S Ftw! If you buy it meet me at the forums in May or something.
> 
> Adreno >> Mali. Everything like screen and camera is good. You have CM10 to suit your needs and Official JB coming soon in April.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You delayed your purchase to May? :/


----------



## ajmc1 (Jan 30, 2013)

*which device i should buy???*

hello all...

     I'm in a dilemma which device should i buy. i prefer sony. and my budget is for a low end or mid range droid. xperia sola temps me a lot. but i doubt about its battery. what about xperia go? please suggest. also tell me if there are any droids of another make in this range.

your help will be highly appreciated.


----------



## K3n H1mur4 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi there, I'm about to get some cash from my former employer, and I'm looking for two devices: first one is a nice Android phone, HD screen, at least 16GB internal storage, at least an dual-core Snapdragon S4 (I really don't care about dual or quad-core, but it HAS to be a Cortex-A15 phone, so I can keep it for the next 2 years or something close to this) and, of course, at least 1GB of RAM. The other device I want is an Android tablet with the best cost/benefit one can get, with at least a 1.2 GHz dual-core CPU (can be cortex-A9, in this case), HD screen, 1GB of RAM, 16GB+ internal memory. Other useful information:
1 - No need for memory card slot on neither device, but it would be nice;
2 - For the tablet, I'm OK with chinese-branded, given it's not a complete crap;
3 - Also for the tablet, no need for 3G capabilities - it would be nice, but I rather have a lower price than 3G;
4 - For the phone, no need for LTE support. Here in Brazil we still don't have 4G cover in most places, and even 3G is crappy, so I'm ok with the latter;
5 - Both devices MUST have a nice community support, here in XDA or in other forums (I'm aware of the great chinese tablet support given on SlateDroid, i.e.).

For now, the best options I came were Nexus 4 (I'm absolutely in love with this phone since it launched, so I might be blind for other options - plus, it's kinda impossible to get it through Play Store and people selling this on eBay are asking absurdly high prices) and Ainol Fire (this I can get for around US$130 and both Ainol itself and the community seem to be giving nice support for it). Anyone has better suggestions? I'm limited to around US$700 on budget for both devices, and getting them brand new would be very important (though I can live with an used unit), so take these points in consideration for your suggestions. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



vj_dustin said:


> You delayed your purchase to May? :/

Click to collapse



Well, just for names sake. When my board exams end on 27th March, I'll do my best to get it near the start of April. But no guarantees. It depends on my dad. :/

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zexl455 (Jan 30, 2013)

zexl455 said:


> Narrowed down :
> Sg ace 2
> Desire x
> Lg l9
> ...

Click to collapse



bump, anyone has any opinions? I'm getting the phone today and still aren't sure which one i should get..


----------



## NHS2008 (Jan 30, 2013)

zexl455 said:


> bump, anyone has any opinions? I'm getting the phone today and still aren't sure which one i should get..

Click to collapse



I would get LG L9. Better res, more ram, better gpu has NFC, Larger IPS display RECORDS 1080p compared t Desire Xs 480p!
Ace 2 is out if question. Also consider Galaxy S3 mini or advance if you want samsung.


----------



## zexl455 (Jan 30, 2013)

NHS2008 said:


> I would get LG L9. Better res, more ram, better gpu has NFC, Larger IPS display RECORDS 1080p compared t Desire Xs 480p!
> Ace 2 is out if question. Also consider Galaxy S3 mini or advance if you want samsung.

Click to collapse



The only thing I dislike with the L9 is it's huge screen size and basically almost no custom roms for it. I definetly don't want to be stuck with the stock rom.
I read somewhere that Desire x's specs are good enough for 720p recording, but htc decided to disable it and that it is just a software issue. Is it possible that desirex users may get 720p recording with custom roms?


----------



## rockhopperpenguin (Jan 30, 2013)

zexl455 said:


> The only thing I dislike with the L9 is it's huge screen size and basically almost no custom roms for it. I definetly don't want to be stuck with the stock rom.
> I read somewhere that Desire x's specs are good enough for 720p recording, but htc decided to disable it and that it is just a software issue. Is it possible that desirex users may get 720p recording with custom roms?

Click to collapse



Are you willing to wait for it (with the possibility that it never happens)? I'd go for the L9 better specs, you'll have to learn to live with the bigger screen (never been a bad thing for me personally). If you can live without (none at all available?) custom rom is an answer you can only answer yourself.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 30, 2013)

Doesn't Xperia P fall in that range?


----------



## erdal67 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Hey wich phone is best for gaming(mc4,gta vc)
-htc desire C
-LG optimus 2x
-LG optimus L5 / L7
-htc desire HD/S
-htc sensation

__________________________________
HTC WILDFIRE A333
Rempuzzlerom 2.83
Nfinity kernel
Dutch


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Aside from the Nexus 7 what tablet would you suggest for no more than £200 sterling, 7-10 inch screen with sdcard slot. 

_ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated. 
Confucius _


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



erdal67 said:


> Hey wich phone is best for gaming(mc4,gta vc)
> -htc desire C
> -LG optimus 2x
> -LG optimus L5 / L7
> ...

Click to collapse



Sensation, hands down.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 PM ----------




vj_dustin said:


> Doesn't Xperia P fall in that range?

Click to collapse



Oh and if removable battery and SD Card slot matters to you, go for S2. It's been on your list since the beginning and I seriously recommend you go for it then. Xperia S is awesome, but for many, the above points do matter. Do also note that XS has pointy edges, so they may hurt. It has a flimsy back cover, so it MAY cause problems. I always use cases so it isn't a problem for me.

Good luck and see you in XS forums soon, if you buy it. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wuxz (Jan 30, 2013)

Hello,

I can't decide wether to buy the LG Optimus 4X HD, the Sony Xperia T or the Sony Xperia V.
It should be, more or less, future proof.


Benchmark:
http://www.gsmarena.com/sony_xperia_v_goes_on_sale_in_russia_steeply_price-review-877p4.php

V beats both?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 30, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> Oh and if removable battery and SD Card slot matters to you, go for S2. It's been on your list since the beginning and I seriously recommend you go for it then. Xperia S is awesome, but for many, the above points do matter. Do also note that XS has pointy edges, so they may hurt. It has a flimsy back cover, so it MAY cause problems. I always use cases so it isn't a problem for me.
> 
> Good luck and see you in XS forums soon, if you buy it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Since the 20000 price tag i was looking at comes with sellers warranty not manufacturers, i'm yet again at the S crossroad! -_-
I think i should get my lazy ass to store now, or should I now just get the Galaxy Grand XD
Damn buying a phone is like the toughest job!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## mfsr98 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



vj_dustin said:


> Since the 20000 price tag i was looking at comes with sellers warranty not manufacturers, i'm yet again at the S crossroad! -_-
> I think i should get my lazy ass to store now, or should I now just get the Galaxy Grand XD
> Damn buying a phone is like the toughest job!

Click to collapse



Been there, done that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## erdal67 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

So sensation beats the LG Optimus 2x

__________________________________
HTC WILDFIRE A333
Rempuzzlerom 2.83
Nfinity kernel
Dutch


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



vj_dustin said:


> Since the 20000 price tag i was looking at comes with sellers warranty not manufacturers, i'm yet again at the S crossroad! -_-
> I think i should get my lazy ass to store now, or should I now just get the Galaxy Grand XD
> Damn buying a phone is like the toughest job!

Click to collapse



Galaxy grand isn't that great. I got myself to Croma and tested XS there. That's why I could tell you this stuff. When you're on a low budget, its hard to choose. :/

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## K3n H1mur4 (Jan 31, 2013)

K3n H1mur4 said:


> Hi there, I'm about to get some cash from my former employer, and I'm looking for two devices: first one is a nice Android phone, HD screen, at least 16GB internal storage, at least an dual-core Snapdragon S4 (I really don't care about dual or quad-core, but it HAS to be a Cortex-A15 phone, so I can keep it for the next 2 years or something close to this) and, of course, at least 1GB of RAM. The other device I want is an Android tablet with the best cost/benefit one can get, with at least a 1.2 GHz dual-core CPU (can be cortex-A9, in this case), HD screen, 1GB of RAM, 16GB+ internal memory. Other useful information:
> 1 - No need for memory card slot on neither device, but it would be nice;
> 2 - For the tablet, I'm OK with chinese-branded, given it's not a complete crap;
> 3 - Also for the tablet, no need for 3G capabilities - it would be nice, but I rather have a lower price than 3G;
> ...

Click to collapse



Bump.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 31, 2013)

K3n H1mur4 said:


> Bump.

Click to collapse



I'd suggest the HTC One S as the mobile.
(But only if the 1.5Ghz S4 Snapdragon version is available, DO NOT get the S3 Snapdragon)
As for the tablet, isn't Nexus 7 obvious? 

Also just IMO, a used device will never give the feel of a new device.. 
Get a new!


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



vj_dustin said:


> I'd suggest the HTC One S as the mobile.
> (But only if the 1.5Ghz S4 Snapdragon version is available, DO NOT get the S3 Snapdragon)
> As for the tablet, isn't Nexus 7 obvious?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



One more thing!
I seriously suggest you try out the XS somewhere, as a huge number of people hate the capacative buttons. They say they can hardly get it to respond. I had absolutely no problem using them, and you can get used to them in a couple hours. So do that, else you'll regret it. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 31, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> One more thing!
> I seriously suggest you try out the XS somewhere, as a huge number of people hate the capacative buttons. They say they can hardly get it to respond. I had absolutely no problem using them, and you can get used to them in a couple hours. So do that, else you'll regret it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I actually did use my friend's XS yesterday night and I'm among the haters 
Just couldn't get the touch right!
So I have definitely decided this time that SGS2 it is.. XD
Please god no more switches :fingers-crossed:
Will visit some stores today for pricing which might finally be a deciding factor!


----------



## Rupert Norris (Jan 31, 2013)

Wuxz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I can't decide wether to buy the LG Optimus 4X HD, the Sony Xperia T or the Sony Xperia V.
> It should be, more or less, future proof.
> ...

Click to collapse



V imo


----------



## K3n H1mur4 (Jan 31, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> I'd suggest the HTC One S as the mobile.
> (But only if the 1.5Ghz S4 Snapdragon version is available, DO NOT get the S3 Snapdragon)
> As for the tablet, isn't Nexus 7 obvious?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think I'm going for the One S. I know it's almost an One X in a smaller package, but I can't stand for the PenTile matrix on the display, and I'm looking for something with a really sharp screen (no need for Full HD, obviously, but at least 720p). I've read reviews about the One S, and they criticized the screen: One can clearly see the PenTile, considering the screen dpi, and this is not nice. I strongly considered Razr HD, but, as always, Motorola's crappy job delays some things, people are having trouble with camera and LTE signal in CM10 and 10.1, i.e.

About getting a N7, it would be a great option, except for one thing: I'm going to buy both devices, probably, via eBay (may ask for a friend who's living in Canada for the next year to get me one from Play Store and send it, don't know for sure), and most of the phone options (my priority is the phone, you see) won't fit within my $700 budget if I get the N7, but will do fit if I get an Ainol Fire or something like this. Since I really don't need a tablet now (though I actually need to change my phone, my 2 years old Defy is struggling for life - for example: its battery, though brand new [changed it 2 times, the last one because the service center I left my phone for a simple MicroUSB change ****ed up the old batt], barely lasts a day with a very light use - dies in less than 2-3 hours with heavy use), I'm OK with a not-so-good device.


----------



## drewniany92 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Odp: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

I am using currently htc wildfire buzz and i'm going to buy new much better stuff. The price is up to 300$ (if someone knows polish currency it is about 800zł). I think about htc evo 3d and sgs 2. Of course it will be second hand phone. And here is question: how evo3d works with games like modern combat 3?? 

Sent from JokerDroid 4.3 (;


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



vj_dustin said:


> I actually did use my friend's XS yesterday night and I'm among the haters
> Just couldn't get the touch right!
> So I have definitely decided this time that SGS2 it is.. XD
> Please god no more switches :fingers-crossed:
> Will visit some stores today for pricing which might finally be a deciding factor!

Click to collapse



You're getting ION for 22k on eBay. Do NOT, I repeat, do NOT buy it. The capacative buttons didn't respond at all when I used them at Croma. Good phone, crap buttons. :/

But the good thing in XS is that it has the software navigation keys ready to use in stock ICS firmware. So if you want that, then....

Also, XS's camera has a less FOV (Field of view) than S2. Not much of a thing for me, but I thought I would point it out. It's also said that the camera on CM10 is WAY better than Stock. 

Finally, its your choice. I myself found the S2 a bit wide for my hands. XS already has a 4.2.1 alpha build. Damn, I want it right now. :/

Edit from post below: 
Heck, I've gone into so much detail, even I'm surprised. Cause I love this phone. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S


----------



## norbee007 (Jan 31, 2013)

Pr3no said:


> Hi,
> 
> A friend of mine wants to buy a cheap tablet, max 200 USD, but 160-170 would be better.
> He doesn't really care about the brand, and he found some cheap chinese tablets, some of them seem to be quite powerful, but there's not much info about them anywhere. He's thinking of buying Hyundai T7, which seems awesome on paper, but there are no reviews or videos on the internet, so he's afraid of buying it.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have already oredered the T7, should be arriving in the middle of February. At first, I had the same problem, however if everybody is waiting for the other, you won't get reviews ... when I get it, I'm going to make a video about it. 
If you want a good tablet similar to the T7, check out Ainol Novo 7 Fire, works like a charm, and it even has CM!


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Look one post above this ^^^


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 31, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> You're getting ION for 22k on eBay. Do NOT, I repeat, do NOT buy it. The capacative buttons didn't respond at all when I used them at Croma. Good phone, crap buttons. :/
> 
> But the good thing in XS is that it has the software navigation keys ready to use in stock ICS firmware. So if you want that, then....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



haha, ion aside, eBay is out of the question which is why I rejected the Galaxy Nexus in the first place.
Else my purchase was a no brainer.. XD
I'm very firm now on buying the S2 because except for the 2year old tag I don't see no downsides.
Epic development, JB almost here, and top notch specs :good:
Even XS rocks it but it has some battery drain issues which are obvious because of the HD screen.. 
Also SGS2 can be equipped with a chargable case while the XS can't


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



vj_dustin said:


> haha, ion aside, eBay is out of the question which is why I rejected the Galaxy Nexus in the first place.
> Else my purchase was a no brainer.. XD
> I'm very firm now on buying the S2 because except for the 2year old tag I don't see no downsides.
> Epic development, JB almost here, and top notch specs :good:
> ...

Click to collapse



Chargable case? :what:

Your budget's 20k right? Where are you getting it for that much?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Al Gore (Jan 31, 2013)

*need advice*

I'm looking to replace my 8 year old Nokia and I just fell in love with Xperia Z/ZL when I saw it several weeks ago. Anything else to consider? I used to want Galaxy S 3 but Xperia seems to be better in everything judging by specs. Nexus 4 could be a good option but it's not available where I live.
I definitely won't be getting an iPhone - I already have an iPod touch so I'd rather get an Android phone so I can have the best from both OS.

So should I get an expensive new xperia (it's going to cost around $700-$900 here) and use it for 4-5 years or should I get a cheaper phone and then upgrade to another cheaper phone in a couple of years?

How are Sony/Android phones overall? Do they age fast? Is it safe to buy them soon after their releases or do they get some hardware fixes several months later?

So right now I'm choosing between splashing the cash on Xperia Z when it comes out or ordering a Nexus 4 from German Google Play via a friend. It would cost $500.


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Al Gore said:


> I'm looking to replace my 8 year old Nokia and I just fell in love with Xperia Z/ZL when I saw it several weeks ago. Anything else to consider? I used to want Galaxy S 3 but Xperia seems to be better in everything judging by specs. Nexus 4 could be a good option but it's not available where I live.
> I definitely won't be getting an iPhone - I already have an iPod touch so I'd rather get an Android phone so I can have the best from both OS.
> 
> So should I get an expensive new xperia (it's going to cost around $700-$900 here) and use it for 4-5 years or should I get a cheaper phone and then upgrade to another cheaper phone in a couple of years?
> ...

Click to collapse



If you want looks, Xperia Z. For long lasting, nexus devices last a long time. Look at the nexus one. Still runs well. Xperia Z also has awesome specs so that would last long as well. It's close, but I would say go for the Xperia.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## erdal67 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Get htc sensation 4g i will get it too our wildfire is getting very old

__________________________________
HTC WILDFIRE A333
Rempuzzlerom 2.83
Nfinity kernel
Dutch

---------- Post added at 05:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:08 PM ----------

Go for htc sensation , i have a limit of 120€ and this  phone fits in its a dual core 1.2 ghz its faster thn the sola

__________________________________
HTC WILDFIRE A333
Rempuzzlerom 2.83
Nfinity kernel
Dutch


----------



## -Johan (Jan 31, 2013)

If you're looking for a relatively cheap phone with a camera and a flashlight, I'd go for the Samsung Galaxy Ace S5830i, it has quite a few ROMs and the device in general is good imo.


----------



## drewniany92 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Odp: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

I will ask again  which one is better? Sgs2 or htc evo 3d? I need phone main for games (;

Sent from JokerDroid 4.3 (;


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## NHS2008 (Jan 31, 2013)

drewniany92 said:


> I will ask again  which one is better? Sgs2 or htc evo 3d? I need phone main for games (;
> 
> Sent from JokerDroid 4.3 (;

Click to collapse



Is this a joke?! SGS II alp the way! 
hTC Evolved 3D has slightly more resolution. That's the reason I didn't get S2 and settled for Atrix2 but for gaming it'd the BEST!


----------



## drewniany92 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Odp: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Ok, but both sgs2 and evo3d have 1.2ghz dual core yeah? I want to know how games like modern combat 3 or gta3 works with evo 3d (; are they laggy?

Sent from JokerDroid 4.3 (;


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 31, 2013)

drewniany92 said:


> Ok, but both sgs2 and evo3d have 1.2ghz dual core yeah? I want to know how games like modern combat 3 or gta3 works with evo 3d (; are they laggy?
> 
> Sent from JokerDroid 4.3 (;

Click to collapse



Well since I'm getting one tomorrow I'll say for the SGS2, that it'll play whatever you throw at it 
Rest youcan search on youtube for galaxy s2 games/htc evo 3d games

---------- Post added at 01:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 AM ----------




Lt. Win said:


> Chargable case? :what:
> 
> Your budget's 20k right? Where are you getting it for that much?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol budget was sub 20k.
And chargable case is just an open option for the future, not now 
The thinness & lightweight is a key feature for me, not gonna ruin it with a casing


----------



## erdal67 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Is htc sensation better in gaming then the lg optimus 2x i see the benchmark of 2x is better

__________________________________
HTC WILDFIRE A333
Rempuzzlerom 2.83
Nfinity kernel
Dutch


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 31, 2013)

erdal67 said:


> Is htc sensation better in gaming then the lg optimus 2x i see the benchmark of 2x is better
> 
> __________________________________
> HTC WILDFIRE A333
> ...

Click to collapse



IMO Sensation > 2x
I think the S3 chipset is better than the Tegra 2. Also 512RAM isn't enough now days. Also in this price range you can consider these devices as well
Xperia P, S Advance, Galaxy Grand


----------



## ppasha (Jan 31, 2013)

drewniany92 said:


> I will ask again  which one is better? Sgs2 or htc evo 3d? I need phone main for games (;
> 
> Sent from JokerDroid 4.3 (;

Click to collapse



I'd definitely go for SGS2 for better support and more choices in ROMs

---------- Post added at 03:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 PM ----------




Wuxz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I can't decide wether to buy the LG Optimus 4X HD, the Sony Xperia T or the Sony Xperia V.
> It should be, more or less, future proof.
> ...

Click to collapse



I wonder if any phone is truly future proof these days.  
Benchmark is one thing, but I'd go with the phone that I can get at the best price.
Phones get outdated pretty quick.


----------



## dachurchpcguy (Jan 31, 2013)

erdal67 said:


> Is htc sensation better in gaming then the lg optimus 2x i see the benchmark of 2x is better
> 
> __________________________________
> HTC WILDFIRE A333
> ...

Click to collapse



I have an HTC Sensation and my son has the HTC 4g Slide.  They both have dual core 1.2 Ghz. CPU and 1GB RAM.  The screen resolution is a bit less on the slide 480x800 instead of 540x960 so the slide should be a bit faster for game play since it doesn't have to refresh as many pixels.

He got the slide for game play that's why he went for the keyboard phone.  He loves it and he's always playing something on it.  I don't know how you can play serious games without the keyboard so I'd recommend the HTC 4G Slide.  They're affordable on ebay as well, I think we paid $180 for a new one.


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



vj_dustin said:


> Well since I'm getting one tomorrow I'll say for the SGS2, that it'll play whatever you throw at it
> Rest youcan search on youtube for galaxy s2 games/htc evo 3d games
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



No no, I meant the phone. How much are you getting it for and where?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 1, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> No no, I meant the phone. How much are you getting it for and where?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



from a local store for 23500.
The cheapest online was 23899 on mobiles.sulekha.
After that just the same tag everywhere of 25990.
Xperia S is no where below 25000 in the stores.
So event the price pointing is in my favor


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



vj_dustin said:


> from a local store for 23500.
> The cheapest online was 23899 on mobiles.sulekha.
> After that just the same tag everywhere of 25990.
> Xperia S is no where below 25000 in the stores.
> So event the price pointing is in my favor

Click to collapse



Well yeah. 

Go for it, then. You've been craving for it since the beginning so anything you find unsatisfactory in XS, you'll feel you.should have bought the S2.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brewy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Might get the s4 when its due out rumors say that it might be running 5.0 keylime pie 

sent from a brewbomb ace


----------



## dachurchpcguy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Android Stick for Church*

Last year the church I work for purchased a Samsung TV that's smart but not smart enough.

I want to donate an Android Stick that can run Skype, YouTube, and a bit of web browsing.

I'm pretty sure I need at least a dual core to get smooth action on Skype but I'm not sure which stick to get.  Then I need to make sure that whatever camera I get will work as well.

Oh, it needs to be affordable since I'm donating it and I'm not loaded.  (I'm the Sexton at the church.)

I searched the site but didn't find any topics that address this.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## erdal67 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Wich one is better in gaming. 
Gta vc 
gta 3
Mc 4

Htc sensation 4g
Htc evo 3d 

__________________________________
HTC WILDFIRE A333
Rempuzzlerom 2.83
Nfinity kernel
Dutch


----------



## bu5m4n (Feb 1, 2013)

*for game*



erdal67 said:


> Wich one is better in gaming.
> Gta vc
> gta 3
> Mc 4
> ...

Click to collapse



I think..Htc evo 3d


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 1, 2013)

Finally headache over!
Got the SGS2 
Thanks everyone for bearing the confusions XD


----------



## bu5m4n (Feb 1, 2013)

*adtin*



vj_dustin said:


> Finally headache over!
> Got the SGS2
> Thanks everyone for bearing the confusions XD

Click to collapse



Good choise


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



vj_dustin said:


> Finally headache over!
> Got the SGS2
> Thanks everyone for bearing the confusions XD

Click to collapse



Finally.  :good:

Now to wait till April. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Lt. Win said:


> Finally.  :good:
> 
> Now to wait till April.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



haha.. 
it will be painful but you have a chance of getting another device as well, also the MWC will be a useful event for you xD

Sent, just sent!!!


----------



## molnartibor (Feb 3, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Aside from the Nexus 7 what tablet would you suggest for no more than £200 sterling, 7-10 inch screen with sdcard slot.
> 
> _ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated.
> Confucius _

Click to collapse



Huawei Mediapad. Has MicroSD, microHDMI, 3G modem, great build quality and good custom rom support


----------



## inoe_day (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



erdal67 said:


> Wich one is better in gaming.
> Gta vc
> gta 3
> Mc 4
> ...

Click to collapse



Both Of them used same GPU (adreno 220) i think its the same level For gaming 

Sent from my XT910 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Oco (Feb 3, 2013)

I though the cheapest best android tablet was Huawei Mediapad but now with Google Nexus tablet release I suggest them.


----------



## shazzy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Cheapest phone with 1gb of RAM ? 

What ever brand may it be .... Please suggest

sent by Thor


----------



## mlover520 (Feb 3, 2013)

is 9300 worth to buy now?


----------



## NHS2008 (Feb 3, 2013)

mlover520 said:


> is 9300 worth to buy now?

Click to collapse



Damn...its like 10 yrs old!! No way!



> Cheapest phone with 1gb of RAM ?
> 
> What ever brand may it be .... Please suggest
> 
> sent by Thor

Click to collapse



Atrix 2, LG Optimus l9...Micromax A116 (If you are in india)


----------



## Droidlover123 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

How does micromax canvas 2 performs???????
If anybody owns one pls give me a feedback for pro and cons........
Thanx.....
And should I go for it or wait for canvas hd???? Is micromax reliable???????


----------



## NHS2008 (Feb 3, 2013)

Droidlover123 said:


> How does micromax canvas 2 performs???????
> If anybody owns one pls give me a feedback for pro and cons........
> Thanx.....
> And should I go for it or wait for canvas hd???? Is micromax reliable???????

Click to collapse



You should wait for Canvas HD, its just around the corner! And about reliability, you can check their Gsmarena ranking.
Its reliable alright!


----------



## Oco (Feb 3, 2013)

and blackberry z10!


----------



## dachurchpcguy (Feb 3, 2013)

*cheap*

An HTC Sensation 4G is about the same price as the Atrix 2 on ebay but it's a bit faster 1.2Ghz vs 1Ghz.

The Atrix 2 isn't scheduled to get Jellybean but the Sensation may ...


----------



## Neostriker (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm currently torn apart between the S3 and the HTC One X+. Both have similar features, power, battery life, etc. so I have no idea which one to choose. They both are the same price for ATT (Carrier I'm getting.) Which one should I get?

I like the popularity and aesthetics, plus look of S3, but One X+ seems to have more processing power, and some other stuff.
So I honestly don't know.

Rooting isn't really a factor right now, probably going to stay on stock for a bit.


----------



## Beesblaas (Feb 4, 2013)

*Best Phone*

Been using galaxy S3 since it came out and I can recommend it to anyone!


----------



## drewniany92 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Odp: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Htc is much better produced. I mean the materials used for production have better quality than samsung (;

Wysyłane z mojego HTC Wildfire za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tyler DeLarge (Feb 4, 2013)

guys, I have to change my phone because my current HTC One S went into brick.
I'm too indecisive.
I would like the top that is around but:
I would like 2 GB of RAM, nice materials (such as one s), not too big (not big as the note2) and a screen with good contrast.
so, Nexus 4 I have rejected for materials, design and the hated screen buttons.
I lik HTC DROID DNA but customs fees will not let me take him and HTC Butterfly is plastic. advise you know, I do not know what to get me boys!
 thank you guy!


----------



## piccalo (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Which phone is best karbonn A9+ or karbonn A11?pls tell me how much free ram is available in both phones after killing all apps. I concern more on ram than on processor. Pls help me. 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 4, 2013)

piccalo said:


> Which phone is best karbonn A9+ or karbonn A11?pls tell me how much free ram is available in both phones after killing all apps. I concern more on ram than on processor. Pls help me.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Both have the same RAM, and ideally will give you 320-350MB available RAM when everything is shut off.
So comparing the rest of the specs, A9+ is a clear winner.


----------



## dachurchpcguy (Feb 4, 2013)

*One X or S3*

I don't have either but I researched them before shopping.  They're both priced about the same and have nearly identical features.  The one standout I saw in a review was how bright the HTC display was.  That would clinch it for me if I were getting either of those.

If you google "htc one x vs Samsung galaxy 3" you'll get comparative reviews like the following :

http://www.phonearena.com/reviews/HTC-One-X-vs-Samsung-Galaxy-S-III_id3179

If you're buying it through AT&T the price should be identical.  I don't buy through my carrier any longer, I don't like extending my contract.  I buy my phones on ebay, unlocked.  An unlocked phone is a much easier sell when you decide to replace it in a couple years.

I've owned phones from both companies and the quality was virtually the same so that shouldn't be an influence.


----------



## Tyler DeLarge (Feb 4, 2013)

uo guys


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 4, 2013)

Tyler DeLarge said:


> guys, I have to change my phone because my current HTC One S went into brick.
> I'm too indecisive.
> I would like the top that is around but:
> I would like 2 GB of RAM, nice materials (such as one s), not too big (not big as the note2) and a screen with good contrast.
> ...

Click to collapse





Tyler DeLarge said:


> uo guys

Click to collapse



Do quote your post if you're bumping it 
Anyhow, 2GB devices have just started rolling out, so 2GB as a requirement quite shortens the criteria.
You can consider the Xperia Z since Note 2 is too big!


----------



## Neostriker (Feb 4, 2013)

Beesblaas said:


> Been using galaxy S3 since it came out and I can recommend it to anyone!

Click to collapse




> Htc is much better produced. I mean the materials used for production have better quality than samsung (;
> 
> Wysyłane z mojego HTC Wildfire za pomocą Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



See this is the situation for me, one person recommends and says the S3 is better, than another recommends and says the One X is better. It's an alternating process which tore me apart. :/


----------



## drewniany92 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Odp: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Everything, i mean s3, htc OX OX+ and overall quadcore cpu are great. They will run smoothly and even games which has great hd graphic will work perfect. It is ur choice which one u will get. 

Wysyłane z mojego HTC Wildfire za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## bananapeal (Feb 4, 2013)

*DEV's phone?*

Hello,

I have a question for the (android) devs out there, what sort of hardware do you develop for? Should a prospective developer buy a cheap, limited phone so that one could make sure their app runs well even on crap hardware or do you go for something more exotic?

Thanks!:highfive:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## meks413 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Mid-range reliable smartphone*

Hi guys!

I want to replace my HTC Desire S with something new and more powerful.
I've been looking at medium price range models like Samsung Galaxy Nexus, Samsung Galaxy SII Plus, HTC One S.
I would've gone for the Google Nexus 4, but sadly in Europe it's damn expensive. 
I want a reliable device that would have good rom support and would last a couple of years.
Looking around online, the SII certainly looks like the most trustworthy device (with a good camera too), The Galaxy Nexus is also good but has a crap camera, and the HTC One S features awesome specs but people have been complaining about very serious bugs that literally render the device unusable (like the home screen bug).

So for now I think the SII is the winner, but I'd like to hear your opinions as well.
If I'm getting the SII, should I get the old or the new one?
Could you recommend other devices in this price range?


----------



## purpletriangle (Feb 5, 2013)

*New Tablet?*

Hi Gents, I'm looking for my sister for a tablet under £180. Google Play seems to offer the Nexus7 16gb @ £159.00, I'm not sure if it's £159 with free shipping to the UK? I'm guessing not. I've got no experience with tablets myself, though I heard this was good (8gb no longer available, sadly, as would suffice). I want to get something new so it has to come with the warranty, would the Nexus7 be the best for the price? If yes, any idea where to get it for £180 +Delivery (max) in the UK? Thank you. :good:


----------



## billgc138 (Feb 5, 2013)

I believe google store purchases will attract a delivery fee

Atm, the two of the hottest phones on the market are note 2 and nexus 4, each for different reasons. Having the note 2 I can see why this is a much 'usable' phone than the competitors, to some its way too big but this is relative and its something that you can get used to, very quickly. Nexus 4, its just another cracker from google, the specs blows most phones out of the water.


----------



## Sherl (Feb 5, 2013)

I already one a iPhone 4S 64GB edition. I love working with it
Any how i am planning to get a android phone to play a lot more
Which do you suggest ?

HTC One X ATT Version or Galaxy Note 1(LTE/N7000)

I will be buying a Pre Owned mostly since it will do the job as of now!

I already some threads with same query but they are way back half year old, i hope the android has moved a lot more now. So, i just opened up a new thread! 

Edit: I opened a thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2133282 before seeing this!


----------



## danyal241 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



purpletriangle said:


> Hi Gents, I'm looking for my sister for a tablet under £180. Google Play seems to offer the Nexus7 16gb @ £159.00, I'm not sure if it's £159 with free shipping to the UK? I'm guessing not. I've got no experience with tablets myself, though I heard this was good (8gb no longer available, sadly, as would suffice). I want to get something new so it has to come with the warranty, would the Nexus7 be the best for the price? If yes, any idea where to get it for £180 +Delivery (max) in the UK? Thank you. :good:

Click to collapse



It's the best tab in my opnion for that price. It lacks expandable memory and hdmi out and if you can live with that its the best tablet performance wise in that price range. I opted for Asus tf300 but also have used nex 7 extensively and the nex 7 just more smooth imo.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## Chethan_Koduvalli (Feb 5, 2013)

*My phone*

I have Galaxy Nexus. Battery life is good and the design is also better.


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



meks413 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I want to replace my HTC Desire S with something new and more powerful.
> I've been looking at medium price range models like Samsung Galaxy Nexus, Samsung Galaxy SII Plus, HTC One S.
> ...

Click to collapse



As you said. these phones are the best in this range. The One S is a great model (s4 version clocked at 1.5ghz) and I doubt if the bugs are that serious. It has the top of the line perfofmance and build quality.

If you arent sure go for the SGS2. and do buy the old one not the dumb + version.
You have a horde of custom stuff for GT-I9100

Also you can consider the Sony Acro S. It is a bit outdated on the chipset but delivers good performance + dust/water proof 






purpletriangle said:


> Hi Gents, I'm looking for my sister for a tablet under £180. Google Play seems to offer the Nexus7 16gb @ £159.00, I'm not sure if it's £159 with free shipping to the UK? I'm guessing not. I've got no experience with tablets myself, though I heard this was good (8gb no longer available, sadly, as would suffice). I want to get something new so it has to come with the warranty, would the Nexus7 be the best for the price? If yes, any idea where to get it for £180 +Delivery (max) in the UK? Thank you. :good:

Click to collapse



Nexus 7 is absolutely value for money! though i'm unsure about the pricing there.
Also if your sister is no hardcore gamer you can consider the new Acer Iconia B1.
It's only downside is the mere 512mb RAM.






jhbalaji said:


> I already one a iPhone 4S 64GB edition. I love working with it
> Any how i am planning to get a android phone to play a lot more
> Which do you suggest ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Get the One X.
Coming from an iPhone you will die under the size of the Note.. 
I myself am barely getting used to my SGS2 4.3' coming from a 3.2' screen.
Also spec wise One X > Note

Sent, just sent!!!


----------



## meks413 (Feb 5, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> As you said. these phones are the best in this range. The One S is a great model (s4 version clocked at 1.5ghz) and I doubt if the bugs are that serious. It has the top of the line perfofmance and build quality.
> 
> If you arent sure go for the SGS2. and do buy the old one not the dumb + version.
> You have a horde of custom stuff for GT-I9100
> ...

Click to collapse



The device I'd like to get most, out of the ones I've mentioned is the One S, but I'm afraid of this issue that way too many users are having:
HOME SCREEN "HELICOPTER" GLITCH XDA THREAD
Do you think there is a way to find out about this by checking serial numbers?

About the SGS2, in reviews, the + version is said to have better performance and longer battery life, though it's basically the same build, as much as I understand.

The Acro S is also an option, now that I've looked at it - but I've never actually considered Sony. I was somehow left with the impression that Samsung and HTC make the most reliable devices on the market. How are Sony with build quality? I need something that would last if dropped a few times


----------



## francesco.piccia (Feb 5, 2013)

Microsoft Surface RT: it will be released on February  14th in Italy and i would like to buy it.
Someone can tell me his battery life (not "around 10 hour", i would like an aswer from someone who used it) and Pro and Cons that you looked at?


----------



## Droidlover123 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Canvas 2 or intel xolo x500

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## EAPOCS (Feb 5, 2013)

UMI X1 , Jiayu G3 or Jiayu G2S ?


----------



## purpletriangle (Feb 5, 2013)

danyal241 said:


> It's the best tab in my opnion for that price. It lacks expandable memory and hdmi out and if you can live with that its the best tablet performance wise in that price range. I opted for Asus tf300 but also have used nex 7 extensively and the nex 7 just more smooth imo.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



16gb will suffice, lack of HDMI out is fine, thanks for your comment! :good:



Chethan_Koduvalli said:


> I have Galaxy Nexus. Battery life is good and the design is also better.

Click to collapse



Good to know about the battery life, thanks! 



vj_dustin said:


> Nexus 7 is absolutely value for money! though i'm unsure about the pricing there.

Click to collapse



Best place to buy seems to be from Google Play's official store, I've read an article on PCAdvisor saying they've bought two, from two different locations in the UK and the delivery on both were £9 and they recieved them 2 days after purchase.. so £169 for 16gb Nexus7 
Thanks for all the input guys, appreciated. :good:


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 5, 2013)

meks413 said:


> The device I'd like to get most, out of the ones I've mentioned is the One S, but I'm afraid of this issue that way too many users are having:
> HOME SCREEN "HELICOPTER" GLITCH XDA THREAD
> Do you think there is a way to find out about this by checking serial numbers?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



well the problem definitely is major!
If you trust your luck, get it 
As for the S2+, the chipset is a little better than the S2, but the development for it will be started from scratch, that too maybe, since I doubt if anyone would buy a renamed 2 year old phone, which not only resembles it's 2 year old brother but has no community.

And Sony Xperia is doing well with people now, and acro s is definitely one to take hits


----------



## boomvausstat (Feb 5, 2013)

*Samsung/HTC*

I'd say that it's between the HTC One X+ and the GS3. But that's of course if we're talking about current phones. If phone concepts were involved, I'gd place everything on the Samsung Galaxy S4 >.> It's my future love...


----------



## bjones72751 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Ok, I can't find a comparison online anywhere between T-Mobile's sgs3 and nexus 4. I know the nexus is faster, but I've grown accustomed to sense, so stock android just seems overly plain to me. I like the sgs3's interface, but does that really justify buying last year's nice phone instead of the nexus?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lordsanny (Feb 5, 2013)

*Cheap tablet*

Hey guys,
I'm looking for an €150 tablet, preferably 8+ inch. Any suggestions? :good:


----------



## flet2 (Feb 6, 2013)

bjones72751 said:


> Ok, I can't find a comparison online anywhere between T-Mobile's sgs3 and nexus 4. I know the nexus is faster, but I've grown accustomed to sense, so stock android just seems overly plain to me. I like the sgs3's interface, but does that really justify buying last year's nice phone instead of the nexus?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Some good info here to help with that question. not specifically about the Tmobile version but should give you an idea...

http://www.gsmarena.com/google_nexus_4_vs_samsung_galaxy_s_iii-review-864.php


----------



## bjones72751 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



flet2 said:


> Some good info here to help with that question. not specifically about the Tmobile version but should give you an idea...
> 
> http://www.gsmarena.com/google_nexus_4_vs_samsung_galaxy_s_iii-review-864.php

Click to collapse



That helps a bit, but its still a comparison of the international sgs3 isn't it? The US version is a dual core s4 chip if I'm not mistaken. So the benchmark results listed there aren't correct for the sgs3 I would be looking at. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flet2 (Feb 6, 2013)

bjones72751 said:


> That helps a bit, but its still a comparison of the international sgs3 isn't it? The US version is a dual core s4 chip if I'm not mistaken. So the benchmark results listed there aren't correct for the sgs3 I would be looking at.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ah, didn't realize that all the US carrier  versions were only the dual core. They do have a review of the Tmobile version, benchmarks are on the 4th page so you could compare it to the Int version at least and gauge from there.. http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_s_iii_us_version-review-774.php


----------



## Masterfisto (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

I don't think the dual core really makes a difference. I have the Verizon S3 and it is beyond snappy without a hint of lag, even with Samsung's touchwiz.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## dibblebill (Feb 7, 2013)

I have an Acer Iconia a500 and its still going strong (ANDROID 4.2 REPRESENT and all that). However, its getting on in age, and there's bugs w/ 4.2 on the Tegra 2 chipset.

Here's why I bought taht Iconia. 10" tablet with 720p screen...  The full USB port at the time was a must, no longer is a must-have. Build quality was and still is good. Also, open platform. Alas, official support has ended and I'm tooling with mostly stable (good enough for daily use  ) 4.2.1 ROM's.

Here's my requirements.
-It must be 10"
-Definitely want it to be $499 or below.
-Heavily skinned tablets are not a consideration unless its easy to root and replace the ROM
-Rootability (Can it be rooted, and does it stick?)
-Do NOT want a 3G tablet, or 4G

Would LIKE but not required:
-MicroSD card slot (Not required... Streaming media and cloud storage offset normal use, use it for Titanium backup mostly)
-CM10 availability
-Full-sized USB port, or a microUSB that has a full USB adapter (adapter can be separate), as I use it with cameras, keyboards, etc sometimes (though again, not required... WiFi, cloud storage, Bluetooth, etc)


What suggestions do you guys have? Also, should I hold out for Android 5 (Key Lime Pie) and/or Tegra 4, at this point?


----------



## silkander (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi all,
I am looking to buy a tablet with many ROM options. I am wondering what are the top 10 tablets with the most development happening? Is there any way to figure this out easily?

Thanks in advance


----------



## visky642 (Feb 7, 2013)

*one x*

One X is a powerful phone, the S3 can quite easily out perform it,


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



silkander said:


> Hi all,
> I am looking to buy a tablet with many ROM options. I am wondering what are the top 10 tablets with the most development happening? Is there any way to figure this out easily?
> 
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Nexus 7/10. If you're getting them, don't think twice.

The Awesome Rooted, Customized And Supercharged HTC Wildfire™ S powered by _CyanogenMod 10.0_


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



silkander said:


> Hi all,
> I am looking to buy a tablet with many ROM options. I am wondering what are the top 10 tablets with the most development happening? Is there any way to figure this out easily?
> 
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



For roms I would say nexus
What size screen do you want ?
If 7" then nexus 7 if 10" then nexus 10






sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*




---------- Post added at 12:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 AM ----------




dibblebill said:


> I have an Acer Iconia a500 and its still going strong (ANDROID 4.2 REPRESENT and all that). However, its getting on in age, and there's bugs w/ 4.2 on the Tegra 2 chipset.
> 
> Here's why I bought taht Iconia. 10" tablet with 720p screen...  The full USB port at the time was a must, no longer is a must-have. Build quality was and still is good. Also, open platform. Alas, official support has ended and I'm tooling with mostly stable (good enough for daily use  ) 4.2.1 ROM's.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Surely nexus 10:thumbup:




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## tacotino (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Hey guys, I so I have a question as you can see from below I have the note 2, I love this phone fast big screen and sd card slot. Anyway I used an lg optimus g for a few days and loved it... So I'm asking you the great ppl of xda what should I do... Should I keep the note or go with the optimus? 
Just some side facts I'm a beginning photography and the screen on the note 2 sucks compared to the lg. Or should I go with the HTC one x plus? All of them I'll flash a rom. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using xda premium


----------



## dibblebill (Feb 7, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> For roms I would say nexus
> What size screen do you want ?
> If 7" then nexus 7 if 10" then nexus 10
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I came to taht conclusion. Two questions: What's your thoughts on refurbished Note 10.1's (I LOVE that S-Pen...)? And what's your opinion on waiting? Should I wait for the summer to see if a Nexus w/ KLP comes out?


----------



## K3n H1mur4 (Feb 7, 2013)

dibblebill said:


> I have an Acer Iconia a500 and its still going strong (ANDROID 4.2 REPRESENT and all that). However, its getting on in age, and there's bugs w/ 4.2 on the Tegra 2 chipset.
> 
> Here's why I bought taht Iconia. 10" tablet with 720p screen...  The full USB port at the time was a must, no longer is a must-have. Build quality was and still is good. Also, open platform. Alas, official support has ended and I'm tooling with mostly stable (good enough for daily use  ) 4.2.1 ROM's.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 10 is the device you're looking for. Extremely (2560x1600) hi-res screen, no mobile data, heavy community support (it's a Nexus device, dude!), pure Android (for the same reason of the latter), around $400 on Play Store. Does not have MicroSD, and, from what I reasearched, USB OTG works read-only on non-rooted devices (but I don't think it'll be an issue for you).



dibblebill said:


> I came to taht conclusion. Two questions: What's your thoughts on refurbished Note 10.1's (I LOVE that S-Pen...)? And what's your opinion on waiting? Should I wait for the summer to see if a Nexus w/ KLP comes out?

Click to collapse



Though not the same quality as Note 10.1's ones (which are made by Wacom, one of the best companies in this matter), there are capacitive-compatible stylus pens which will wok on any device (just google capacitive stylus and you're set). About KLP, all Nexus devices from previous generations (obviously, considering hardware limitations, like on official Jelly Bean for Nexus One and S) receive the update shortly after a new Android version is released. Now, all Nexus devices since Galaxy Nexus have 4.2 available: GN itself, N7 (which came with 4.1), and N4/N10 (which already came with 4.2). So, by getting a Nexus 10, you'll surely get KLP in a few days after the first device with it hits the market (maybe on the same day)



silkander said:


> Hi all,
> I am looking to buy a tablet with many ROM options. I am wondering what are the top 10 tablets with the most development happening? Is there any way to figure this out easily?
> 
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Here you get XDA-Developers'boards filtered by top devices. I think it's listed by per-board activity (though I'm not sure), so you can just look for the topmost tablets (it includes all current devices forums, smartphones, tablets, and other Android devices - Ouya is the topmost of all devices right now, i.e.) on this list. Anyway, the most recommended ones are Nexus 7 and 10, since, like all Nexus devices, they're developer oriented, so there are a lot of custom firmwares for both of them. Also, they pack state-of-the-art hardware (not _that_ true for Nexus 7, but totally for N10) and have unbeatable price tags if you live in a place where Play Store sells devices (I know of USA, UK, France, Australia and Spain, but the list might be longer).



tacotino said:


> Hey guys, I so I have a question as you can see from below I have the note 2, I love this phone fast big screen and sd card slot. Anyway I used an lg optimus g for a few days and loved it... So I'm asking you the great ppl of xda what should I do... Should I keep the note or go with the optimus?
> Just some side facts I'm a beginning photography and the screen on the note 2 sucks compared to the lg. Or should I go with the HTC one x plus? All of them I'll flash a rom.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using xda premium

Click to collapse



About Custom ROM status: from what I researched, all three devices have incomplete CM10.1 support, but One X+ is the closest to get full support (only audio quality seems to be an issue, and they're waiting for official 4.2.1 from HTC to come out to solve it). On Optimus G, the list is here. Here for Note 2 (I know it says i9300, but, in the Wiki, TeamHackSung says they issues are the same for GS3 and GN2), and here for One X+. You should note that on Note 2 and Optimus G, though, the releases aren't for the worldwide versions of the devices, so you should take a look if they're flashable on other device versions, if those are not for yours. Now the other questions:
About changing your phone, it's mostly up to you. All 3 devices have great hardware and, I think, will be able to get, at least, 2 more official Android releases after 4.2 (and even more community-based CFWs). Performance-wise, the Optimus G has the best specs: latest gen CPU and GPU (quad-core Cortex-A15, versus quad-core Cortex-A9 for GN2 and OX+ - for clarification, an dual-core A15 easily beats an quad-core A9, you can  see this easily in comparisons about the original One X versus its AT&T version), along with 2GB of RAM (also available on the Note 2). The screen on the Note 2 has a better technology for contrast, but its composed of a PenTile matrix (it has 2 subpixels per pixel, opposed to 3 for usual LCD screens like the ones on OG and OX+), and, at the screen dpi of the N2, it's clearly noticeable. It's known that LG has put some software-wise improvements  in its phone, one can see it by comparing, side by side, an OG and a Nexus 4 (which carry, concercing hardware, the very same screen), which, together with the better DPI and technology of the screen, results in better overall appearance.

So here's your answer: if you're looking for a more future-proof hardware, go for the Optimus G. HTC's only quad-core A15 phones released are those 1080p monsters (for clarification, any pixel density over 300 dpi [that means: any 720p screen of 4.89" or below] isn't noticeable by human eyes, so there's no actual need for 1080p screens [though I'm pretty sure we'll see 4k phone screens in about 2 or 3 years]), and Samsung has no quad-core A15 devices yet (on Android, only about 3 or 4 dual-core A15, but no flagship, which means almost no dev community, and even less custom firmwares available). For the imaging concerns, Optimus G also has the best screen, and some E973 versions has 13 MP shooters, which are better than both GN2 and OX+.


----------



## dibblebill (Feb 7, 2013)

K3n H1mur4 said:


> Nexus 10 is the device you're looking for. Extremely (2560x1600) hi-res screen, no mobile data, heavy community support (it's a Nexus device, dude!), pure Android (for the same reason of the latter), around $400 on Play Store. Does not have MicroSD, and, from what I reasearched, USB OTG works read-only on non-rooted devices (but I don't think it'll be an issue for you).
> 
> 
> 
> Though not the same quality as Note 10.1's ones (which are made by Wacom, one of the best companies in this matter), there are capacitive-compatible stylus pens which will wok on any device (just google capacitive stylus and you're set). About KLP, all Nexus devices from previous generations (obviously, considering hardware limitations, like on official Jelly Bean for Nexus One and S) receive the update shortly after a new Android version is released. Now, all Nexus devices since Galaxy Nexus have 4.2 available: GN itself, N7 (which came with 4.1), and N4/N10 (which already came with 4.2). So, by getting a Nexus 10, you'll surely get KLP in a few days after the first device with it hits the market (maybe on the same day)

Click to collapse



I love my Bamboo Pen and Touch for the PC. Since I have a 1920x1200 desktop display and MyPaint, I think I"ll skip the Note 10.1 (if it were 1920x1200 or more, I'd give it more consideration). I like the pressure sensitivity on it.

I'll also be putting CM right away on the Nexus, so KLP will have to be via that, for me, I think... lol

At any rate, thanks for confirming my suspicions. I think I'll consider the 32GB model (My Iconia's got a paltry 1.6GB of free space on its main memory... :-/)


----------



## Sparx639 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



shazzy1 said:


> Cheapest phone with 1gb of RAM ?
> 
> What ever brand may it be .... Please suggest
> 
> sent by Thor

Click to collapse



You might be able to find a gnex for 2 something somewhere

Sparx639


----------



## silkander (Feb 7, 2013)

Does anybody know what is the cheapest tablet with lots of development going on that can do basic stuff like web browsing, email, stocks, etc? I was thinking the original kindle fire, but I don't think you can get those anymore... maybe used? How about Chinese tablets, anybody have any experience? Do any of them have any development happening? 

Thanks in advance 

---------- Post added at 02:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 PM ----------




K3n H1mur4 said:


> Nexus 10 is the device you're looking for. Extremely (2560x1600) hi-res screen, no mobile data, heavy community support (it's a Nexus device, dude!), pure Android (for the same reason of the latter), around $400 on Play Store. Does not have MicroSD, and, from what I reasearched, USB OTG works read-only on non-rooted devices (but I don't think it'll be an issue for you).
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you sir! This helps a ton!


----------



## tacotino (Feb 7, 2013)

K3n H1mur4 said:


> About Custom ROM status: from what I researched, all three devices have incomplete CM10.1 support, but One X+ is the closest to get full support (only audio quality seems to be an issue, and they're waiting for official 4.2.1 from HTC to come out to solve it). On Optimus G, the list is here. Here for Note 2 (I know it says i9300, but, in the Wiki, TeamHackSung says they issues are the same for GS3 and GN2), and here for One X+. You should note that on Note 2 and Optimus G, though, the releases aren't for the worldwide versions of the devices, so you should take a look if they're flashable on other device versions, if those are not for yours. Now the other questions:
> About changing your phone, it's mostly up to you. All 3 devices have great hardware and, I think, will be able to get, at least, 2 more official Android releases after 4.2 (and even more community-based CFWs). Performance-wise, the Optimus G has the best specs: latest gen CPU and GPU (quad-core Cortex-A15, versus quad-core Cortex-A9 for GN2 and OX+ - for clarification, an dual-core A15 easily beats an quad-core A9, you can  see this easily in comparisons about the original One X versus its AT&T version), along with 2GB of RAM (also available on the Note 2). The screen on the Note 2 has a better technology for contrast, but its composed of a PenTile matrix (it has 2 subpixels per pixel, opposed to 3 for usual LCD screens like the ones on OG and OX+), and, at the screen dpi of the N2, it's clearly noticeable. It's known that LG has put some software-wise improvements  in its phone, one can see it by comparing, side by side, an OG and a Nexus 4 (which carry, concercing hardware, the very same screen), which, together with the better DPI and technology of the screen, results in better overall appearance.
> 
> So here's your answer: if you're looking for a more future-proof hardware, go for the Optimus G. HTC's only quad-core A15 phones released are those 1080p monsters (for clarification, any pixel density over 300 dpi [that means: any 720p screen of 4.89" or below] isn't noticeable by human eyes, so there's no actual need for 1080p screens [though I'm pretty sure we'll see 4k phone screens in about 2 or 3 years]), and Samsung has no quad-core A15 devices yet (on Android, only about 3 or 4 dual-core A15, but no flagship, which means almost no dev community, and even less custom firmwares available). For the imaging concerns, Optimus G also has the best screen, and some E973 versions has 13 MP shooters, which are better than both GN2 and OX+.

Click to collapse



Dude you're THE ****ING BEST!!!!!!!! this is what i needed! thank you so much! now that i know i will go with the LGOG, switched today and i've never been happier! I hope that LG doesn't give up on us tho.. like they did on the x2


----------



## dibblebill (Feb 8, 2013)

Update: Went to Best Buy and played with the Note 10.1. LOVE the S Pen... Not enough to justify +$100 (that and Window and Photoshop not enough at ALL) extra, when I can get a Nexus 10 32GB for the same price. Nexus 10 it is.


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

S4 pro is worse than A15 the only real A15 is nexus 10 (dual core)

So LGOG performs worse than a A15 but better than A9

Also A15 quad cores are coming,first one would be sgs4 in march

You are also wrong about n2s pentile screen it has an RGB sub pixel layout(3subpixels)



sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## cooley67 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Xperia s hd bravia screen which incredible for pics, games which it runs all of them at max settings at native hd rez and 326dpi it's just brilliant phone by mine yesterday btw sg2 owners the Xperia s scores lower than he because it's pushing 60% more pixels dumbass  
If. When nenamark 2 gets an update to change rez ill c this phone wipe the floor with nenamark 2 .I highly recommend this phone battery not brilliant but it's worth it for the screen!  Specs 1.5 Ghz dual core s3 1gb ram  adreno 220 ,32gb storage ps if it into movies this to get just as the Xperia t cost less n cheaper than sg3
Sent from my LT26i using xda app-developers app


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

I would say getting nexus 4 would better than sgs2 and xperia s but battery would be a big point to look out for.




         sent fromXperia sT21i


----------



## NHS2008 (Feb 8, 2013)

I am thinking about getting this phone...
http://www.pandawill.com/huawei-hon...-retina-screen-80mp-camera-3g-gps-p70341.html
Good buy?? I am worried about the Hiscilon SOC on it. The CPU and GPU, There is very little info on them...


----------



## Zandeer (Feb 8, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> I would say getting nexus 4 would better than sgs2 and xperia s but battery would be a big point to look out for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You could always buy an external battery back. Though I will admit this is what has kept me away for the Nexus 4. Hopefully the Nexus X will have a replaceable battery.


----------



## dachurchpcguy (Feb 8, 2013)

*Google Nexus 4 or Huawei Honor 2?*

I just noticed that the Nexus 4 prices have come WAY down, it's now cheaper than the Huawei Honor 2.

Both have 2GB RAM but the Nexus can't be expanded, it maxes out at 16GB.  That's probably okay for me, I'm only using 8GB on my Sensation.

The Antutu numbers for the Nexus are much lower but I don't know if that translates into anything meaningful.

Which one would be the better choice???

tnx


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



dachurchpcguy said:


> I just noticed that the Nexus 4 prices have come WAY down, it's now cheaper than the Huawei Honor 2.
> 
> Both have 2GB RAM but the Nexus can't be expanded, it maxes out at 16GB.  That's probably okay for me, I'm only using 8GB on my Sensation.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Antutu ? Nah , nexus 4 no question about that

*http://www.antutu.com/view.shtml?id=3909
*
Anyway if you look at top scores there would be a nexus 4 with 24000 




         sent fromXperia sT21i


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



dachurchpcguy said:


> I just noticed that the Nexus 4 prices have come WAY down, it's now cheaper than the Huawei Honor 2.
> 
> Both have 2GB RAM but the Nexus can't be expanded, it maxes out at 16GB.  That's probably okay for me, I'm only using 8GB on my Sensation.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 4. Don't go by benchmarks, they do you no good most of the time.

The Awesome Rooted, Customized And Supercharged HTC Wildfire™ S powered by _CyanogenMod 10.0_


----------



## dachurchpcguy (Feb 8, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> Nexus 4. Don't go by benchmarks, they do you no good most of the time.
> 
> The Awesome Rooted, Customized And Supercharged HTC Wildfire™ S powered by _CyanogenMod 10.0_

Click to collapse



I'm also considering a used Optimus G970/971 since it's basically the same as the Nexus 4 but it takes an SD card.


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



dachurchpcguy said:


> I'm also considering a used Optimus G970/971 since it's basically the same as the Nexus 4 but it takes an SD card.

Click to collapse



Either way, both are good and you won't regret not having bought the other. You're lucky you have a good budget, its harder for me to choose in my limited one.

The Awesome Rooted, Customized And Supercharged HTC Wildfire™ S powered by _CyanogenMod 10.0_


----------



## dibblebill (Feb 9, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> Either way, both are good and you won't regret not having bought the other. You're lucky you have a good budget, its harder for me to choose in my limited one.
> 
> The Awesome Rooted, Customized And Supercharged HTC Wildfire™ S powered by _CyanogenMod 10.0_

Click to collapse



Heh. I reserve my good budget for the tablets. Budget phones for me, though.


----------



## dachurchpcguy (Feb 9, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> Either way, both are good and you won't regret not having bought the other. You're lucky you have a good budget, its harder for me to choose in my limited one.
> 
> The Awesome Rooted, Customized And Supercharged HTC Wildfire™ S powered by _CyanogenMod 10.0_

Click to collapse



My original budget was $250 but then I kept adding to my "requirements".  I started at quad core, now I'm at quad core, 720p display, 2GB RAM, unlocked.  One issue is that I'm on T-Mobile which means that some of the GSM phones don't support all the frequencies I need.  An LG Optimus G E971 is about $50 cheaper than the E970 I need.

The Nexus 4 at $350 is looking better by the minute.  It's unlocked, and it supports all the frequencies I need.  If it wasn't locked at 16GB I'd have purchased one yesterday.  That's why I may just plunk down the extra cash for the Optimus G E970, I like removable storage....


----------



## K3n H1mur4 (Feb 9, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> S4 pro is worse than A15 the only real A15 is nexus 10 (dual core)
> 
> So LGOG performs worse than a A15 but better than A9
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We're both half-right, actually. One can say Snapdragon S4s "are" Cortex-A15 because they are pretty much similar A15s, with a few technical differences. The results are, on the performance side, more favorable to original Cortex-A15 designs, sure, but the difference is not as notable as it was between Cortex-A9s and Krait designs. It won't be right (and it's my fault I said so, I actually knew they had differences, but totally forgot it), but it's, let's say, almost true.
For the Note 2's screen, you're kind of right, again. It's not a PenTile RGBG matrix, but it's a different scheme than usual RGB: while subpixels on an usual RGB screen are ordered this way inside a pixel (consider this as a 2 pixels line):
RGB||RGB
And subpixels on a PenTile are ordered this way:
*R*G||*B*G
(the bold on Rs and Bs mean they're bigger than the green subpixel)
On Galaxy Note 2's screen, they're ordered this way:
BR||BR
BG||BG
That means: on Note 2's screen, although there are 3 subpixels per pixel, they're not 3-in-line subpixels like usual RGB nor 2-in-line subpixels like on an PenTile. They're: a big blue subpixel (one can consider 2 units of height by one of width) on the left with a smaller red subpixel (1x1 unit) on top right and a smaller green subpixel on bottom right. Samsung claim they did this because the blue subpixel degenerates more quickly on AMOLED, and a bigger one would partially solve this issue, but it leads to color mismatching almost like PenTile (though less perceptible), since the blue subpixel is bigger and more noticeable than the green and red ones.




dachurchpcguy said:


> I just noticed that the Nexus 4 prices have come WAY down, it's now cheaper than the Huawei Honor 2.
> 
> Both have 2GB RAM but the Nexus can't be expanded, it maxes out at 16GB.  That's probably okay for me, I'm only using 8GB on my Sensation.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





i9100g user said:


> Antutu ? Nah , nexus 4 no question about that
> 
> *http://www.antutu.com/view.shtml?id=3909
> *
> ...

Click to collapse



2 things: first, benchmarks do not reflect on real-world usage, but they kinda do help to know your phone's limits when stressed. Then, Nexus 4 (at least in the first weeks after its release) and Android 4.2 weren't that good at benchmarks because the apps weren't updated for it yet. For the time being, most benchmark apps already solved this particular issue, so updated results are available on these apps' database (most are viewable on their pages). Nexus 4 is a power beast, nothing but it.


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



dachurchpcguy said:


> My original budget was $250 but then I kept adding to my "requirements".  I started at quad core, now I'm at quad core, 720p display, 2GB RAM, unlocked.  One issue is that I'm on T-Mobile which means that some of the GSM phones don't support all the frequencies I need.  An LG Optimus G E971 is about $50 cheaper than the E970 I need.
> 
> The Nexus 4 at $350 is looking better by the minute.  It's unlocked, and it supports all the frequencies I need.  If it wasn't locked at 16GB I'd have purchased one yesterday.  That's why I may just plunk down the extra cash for the Optimus G E970, I like removable storage....

Click to collapse



That's the only down side of the phone anyway. If you love your SD card, I would say go for Optimus G. 

Same thing keeping me from deciding between Xperia S and Xperia Ion. 32GB with no SD or 16GB with SD card.

The Nexus 4 isn't available in my country, so I'm going for the Xperias. Most of the phones are overpriced here anyway. 

The Awesome Rooted, Customized And Supercharged HTC Wildfire™ S powered by _CyanogenMod 10.0_


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



			
				Lt. Win; said:
			
		

> Most of the phones are overpriced here anyway.
> 
> The Awesome Rooted, Customized And Supercharged HTC Wildfire™ S powered by _CyanogenMod 10.0_

Click to collapse



Especially that fruit named company



         sent fromXperia sT21i  
Everything stock


----------



## nexxer (Feb 9, 2013)

*S2 broken, what's similar with SD card?*

Hi,

My Galaxy S2 just broke and service is asking me 240 euros to repair it. I am contemplating getting a new one for 330 off amazon.de, but figured I'll look around first to see if there's anything similar around at most 450 euros.

I stopped following the market ever since I researched for and got the S2 2 years ago, so any pointers will be much appreciated.


Requirements:

- 400-450 euros max
- micro SD card capability
- similar or better performance than S2
- 4.0-4.3 inch max, or max body size only very slightly bigger than S2
- buy from EU, preferably amazon. This means no US or JP only versions
- currently available or within the next 1-2 months


I don't think I want to go to the S3 which is a little bigger in size in all dimensions. I am very happy at the S2' size. 

I have a 7 inch Google Nexus tablet so I don't need a big phone. I would even be happy at 4 inch for a phone, as long as performance isn't worse than the S2 and it has an SD card.

I looked at the HTC One S but it has no SD card so it's out. The HTC Butterfly (Droid DNA US) looks good but no SD card either, plus is massive. Similarly the Google Nexus.

I do have a loaner phone so if we're expecting something interesting at MWC that will be available in the next 2 months, I could wait. Still, I wouldn't go for the rumored 5 inch S4 for example. I would still want to stay at 4.3 inches or thereabout.

Cheers


----------



## badshah.mb (Feb 9, 2013)

I have Canvas 2, and recently device got JB update which solves lot of things as far as performance is considered.
however device cant's play high quality 720p videos and none of the 1080p videos,

I had spend 11000/- for this device and now Canvas HD is coming out for approx 14,000/- to 15,000/-

my question is should i sell my device for canvas HD ? in that case i will have to shell out another 10,000/- after selling canvas2 for approx 5-6 K .... if i go for this, I wud have spend 21000/- for a mobile within span of 4 months  ... shud i use canvas2 for another year and wait for something stupendous after a year .... will it be worth? or is it worth to spend money now and get canvas HD and i wont have to spend for probably next 2 years ???

pls guide ..........


----------



## dhf9*&Dh884jdk (Feb 9, 2013)

Do you guys know any high end recent or upcoming smartphones with a small screen (around 4"). I like the Galaxy S3, HTC One X, and the upcoming Galaxy S4, but the screens on them are too big to use comfortably. My contract ends March 18th.

Requirements:
- Must work on AT&T
- Good quality screen around 4" (4.5" or higher is too big)
- Fast (Preferable a quad or octa core if possible)
- High quality camera
- Android

Thanks guys!


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



badshah.mb said:


> I have Canvas 2, and recently device got JB update which solves lot of things as far as performance is considered.
> however device cant's play high quality 720p videos and none of the 1080p videos,
> 
> I had spend 11000/- for this device and now Canvas HD is coming out for approx 14,000/- to 15,000/-
> ...

Click to collapse




I would say stick with the Canvas 2 for now. It isn't wise IMO to spend so much just for some HD video viewing. Instead, you can wait a year and buy a phone with a bigger budget and it'll be worth the wait. 







Ecstacy42 said:


> Do you guys know any high end recent or upcoming smartphones with a small screen (around 4"). I like the Galaxy S3, HTC One X, and the upcoming Galaxy S4, but the screens on them are too big to use comfortably. My contract ends March 18th.
> 
> Requirements:
> - Must work on AT&T
> ...

Click to collapse



The high end phones are with that kind of a screen only, unfortunately. There is the Xperia Ion LTE for AT&T, bit its 4.6" and its almost a year old. If you were going for mid-high rangers, there would be more options available and I would be able to help out more.

The Awesome Rooted, Customized And Supercharged HTC Wildfire™ S powered by _CyanogenMod 10.0_

_"Human Stupidity Has No Bounds." - 063_XOBX_

---------- Post added at 06:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:12 PM ----------




nexxer said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Galaxy S2 just broke and service is asking me 240 euros to repair it. I am contemplating getting a new one for 330 off amazon.de, but figured I'll look around first to see if there's anything similar around at most 450 euros.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have the option of getting the S3 Mini 16GB version. Camera and processor is lower, but its a 4" and its quite good. I was going to say Xperia S, but no microSD support for that either. Either this or you could buy another S2. 

The Awesome Rooted, Customized And Supercharged HTC Wildfire™ S powered by _CyanogenMod 10.0_

_"Human Stupidity Has No Bounds." - 063_XOBX_


----------



## nexxer (Feb 9, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> You have the option of getting the S3 Mini 16GB version. Camera and processor is lower, but its a 4" and its quite good. I was going to say Xperia S, but no microSD support for that either. Either this or you could buy another S2.
> 
> The Awesome Rooted, Customized And Supercharged HTC Wildfire™ S powered by _CyanogenMod 10.0_
> 
> _"Human Stupidity Has No Bounds." - 063_XOBX_

Click to collapse



Yup I was just looking at the S3 mini. I don't care about the camera at all, but CPU I do. I'll probably wait till MWC first to see what's coming down the pipeline, as I would like to have a relatively current phone, for updates and community developer interest. Good thing with the flagship Galaxy phones (thinking about the S2, expect S3 will be the same) is that even years after release the community seems strong and interested in writing apps and mods for them.

If the S2 repair they're offering me for 240 euros means a brand new phone with warranty, I may just do that. If not, a new S2 is 330 euros, probably better value for money than the S3 mini.


----------



## Mateusz2451 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi i just looking for galaxy s3 and note2. Now i have htc desire hd.... here is 4,3" and i become accustomed for large display but in this 2 propsal are bigger... so any1 can tell me whats be better ?


----------



## dachurchpcguy (Feb 9, 2013)

*fruit company*



i9100g user said:


> Especially that fruit named company
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The CEO of that company said that Americans don't have the skills to make their products, I no longer have the skills to buy them.  I'm done with them and I was a customer from back in 1980!


----------



## rrand (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

I am so frustrated with tablets. Regardless, I don't want to give them up. I just want to know what to buy.

I started with an Acer A100. It was so frustrating waiting for ICS to roll out. All the issues we put up with were horrible. But the worst part was, a few days ago it died for no reason I know. Right in the middle of a backup. It degraded very quickly. After crashing about 3 times it was no more and wouldn't even turn on. It was only 3 months post warranty. Acer refused to fix it, even for money. I lost all my photos.

Before mine broke, my family knew how much I enjoyed it, so they chipped in and bought one for my niece. I don't know the model, but after only a few months, it went the same way as my Acer. Everyone was so sad.

I just bought a Nexus 10 to replace my Acer.  It crashes about 4 times a day. Once while i was writing a post and once while watching a movie. Once when I was doing nothing at all, and dozens more times. These are known issues with Nexus 10, including many more issues. People have waited months for a fix. As far as I heard, Google won't even acknowledge the issue. This is feeling just like my Acer. But I don't know where to turn now. I want to return my Nexus but I don't know what to get. Can anyone help? I like the nexus if only it didn't have do many problems.

Thanks. I know my message doesn't cover all it should to get help from anyone, but I'm afraid of a reboot and ill lose my post. 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dachurchpcguy (Feb 9, 2013)

*Nexus 4!*

I found a new Nexus 4 on craisgslist for $380, never used so I can register the warranty.  That's the same as buying it from Google but I don't have to wait 3 weeks.  I really wanted at least 4.1 and I think they ship with 4.2, I want to see how good "butter" is.

I couldn't find a new Optimus G E970  for under $450.  I can live with 16GB storage, "only" 7,000 songs :crying:

I plan on writing some Android apps so the quad will be a nice test bed.

Thanks for all the input, now I need to find a use for the Huawei Honor 2 case I bought!


----------



## RoSinner (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi,
I would like to buy a new smartphone and  I have about 250euro to spare for that. It has to run on android and preferably Samsung. Good xda support is a plus as I will probably root it and install roms. So far, S3 mini looks like the best choice. 

Also I am interested in buying a tablet, mostly for writing articles since I am a journalist. The price doesn't matter and I prefer android. Nexus 10 has recently caught my eyes.


----------



## cs098 (Feb 11, 2013)

nexxer said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Galaxy S2 just broke and service is asking me 240 euros to repair it. I am contemplating getting a new one for 330 off amazon.de, but figured I'll look around first to see if there's anything similar around at most 450 euros.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



xperia v just 440 euro plus its water proof 

---------- Post added at 04:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:18 PM ----------




RoSinner said:


> Hi,
> I would like to buy a new smartphone and  I have about 250euro to spare for that. It has to run on android and preferably Samsung. Good xda support is a plus as I will probably root it and install roms. So far, S3 mini looks like the best choice.
> 
> Also I am interested in buying a tablet, mostly for writing articles since I am a journalist. The price doesn't matter and I prefer android. Nexus 10 has recently caught my eyes.

Click to collapse



get the nexus 10, its great unless you want more storage since it is only 32 gigs with no sd card.
The note 10.1 is pretty good has a stylus.

For the phone the s3 mini is a good choice, if you will be able to get a phone from a different manufacturer, the xperia s is only 270 euros, and had asop support from google.


----------



## dibblebill (Feb 11, 2013)

RoSinner said:


> Hi,
> I would like to buy a new smartphone and  I have about 250euro to spare for that. It has to run on android and preferably Samsung. Good xda support is a plus as I will probably root it and install roms. So far, S3 mini looks like the best choice.
> 
> Also I am interested in buying a tablet, mostly for writing articles since I am a journalist. The price doesn't matter and I prefer android. Nexus 10 has recently caught my eyes.

Click to collapse



Will you be typing or hand-writing? I hear the Note 10.1 is the way to go for hte latter.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## georgelui7 (Feb 11, 2013)

*QWERTY phones?*

Hi all, I am currently using a galaxy note 2 N7100, but I hate the on screen keyboard of any kind (even swiftkey, swype, etc).

I am looking for a good phone with a slide out keyboard *(available worldwide)*  -  not the droid 4, or the photon q

I need: 
Whatsapp
Google Maps (GPS)
Basic internet access
Messaging/Calls
Good battery life

My options:

Non Android
Blackberry torch

Dell Venue Pro

HP Veer / Pre 3

Android
Sony Xperia Mini Pro
Sony Xperia Pro

Motorola Droid 4
Motorola Photon Q SIM Modded
Motorola Spice

HTC Desire Z
HTC ChaCha/Status

*Kyocera Rise??*

etc.


What do the brilliant people at XDA recommend? I am leaning towards the BB torch because of blackberry's legacy in qwerty keyboards and good battery life.


----------



## Lovingrhyme (Feb 11, 2013)

*Hi*



georgelui7 said:


> Hi all, I am currently using a galaxy note 2 N7100, but I hate the on screen keyboard of any kind (even swiftkey, swype, etc).
> 
> I am looking for a good phone with a slide out keyboard *(available worldwide)*  -  not the droid 4, or the photon q
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go For Sony Xperia Pro


----------



## RoSinner (Feb 11, 2013)

dibblebill said:


> Will you be typing or hand-writing? I hear the Note 10.1 is the way to go for hte latter.

Click to collapse



typing


----------



## georgelui7 (Feb 11, 2013)

Lovingrhyme said:


> Go For Sony Xperia Pro

Click to collapse



Hey, would you say:

Xperia Mini Pro
Xperia Pro
Droid 4

Just wondering  thanks for the reply, but why the xperia pro?


----------



## cs098 (Feb 11, 2013)

RoSinner said:


> typing

Click to collapse



an asus transformer prime then?
That has a nice keyboard, and if you put linux on it = insta win


----------



## nexxer (Feb 11, 2013)

cs098 said:


> xperia v just 440 euro plus its water proof

Click to collapse



Funny thing is, Samsung service just told me the board is fried due to .. humidity on the connector! I'm positive I have never dropped it in any liquid, or any liquid on it, nor do I live in a well or cave 

I'm looking at the Xperia now, though I am leaning towards the S3 Mini. Frankly I'd like to stay away from Samsung and its apparent humidity-loving construction, so it's a real shame the HTC Ones don't have an SD card. I bet that unibody is water-resistant too.


----------



## dibblebill (Feb 11, 2013)

I went ahead and ordered a Nexus 10 for me.


My fiancee got a TF300 on Woot a fw weeks back. She's looking to sell it.

WHat she needs: A reliable tablet that has good handwriting features. Is the TF300 good for that, or is the lack of reviews re:Handwriting indicative of a lack of handwriting support?


If its no good, is the Note 10.1 really the only good pen tablet?


----------



## Phenziox (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



dibblebill said:


> I went ahead and ordered a Nexus 10 for me.
> 
> 
> My fiancee got a TF300 on Woot a fw weeks back. She's looking to sell it.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd say you can use any tablet with a capacative stylus?

sent from my HTC Desire C - the fastest budget phone in the world


----------



## georgelui7 (Feb 11, 2013)

RoSinner said:


> Hi,
> I would like to buy a new smartphone and  I have about 250euro to spare for that. It has to run on android and preferably Samsung. Good xda support is a plus as I will probably root it and install roms. So far, S3 mini looks like the best choice.
> 
> Also I am interested in buying a tablet, mostly for writing articles since I am a journalist. The price doesn't matter and I prefer android. Nexus 10 has recently caught my eyes.

Click to collapse



S3 Mini is a good choice, but the HTC One X can be had for very cheap these days too. Probably cheaper than the S3 Mini. One X also has tons of roms here at XDA. The One S is also a good choice, as well as the Sony Xperia SL / TL. Any of the Xperias. 

As for a tablet, the nexus 10 looks very good, but for writing, the Note 10.1 is better than you'd expect with the reviews out there. The Samsung Tab 7.0 2 with the keyboard is good too.


----------



## Cnc Lss (Feb 11, 2013)

I'd like a platform like Bada OS, just a smt to change lockscreen... a fantastic music player and camera... rbm modify, modding... but a better hardware gestion... something like that?


----------



## georgelui7 (Feb 11, 2013)

Cnc Lss said:


> I'd like a platform like Bada OS, just a smt to change lockscreen... a fantastic music player and camera... rbm modify, modding... but a better hardware gestion... something like that?

Click to collapse



Sounds like you need MIUI! Good music player, changeable lockscreen (thousands available) and available on many devices!

Get an S3 and slap on a MIUI rom.


----------



## dibblebill (Feb 11, 2013)

Phenziox said:


> I'd say you can use any tablet with a capacative stylus?
> 
> sent from my HTC Desire C - the fastest budget phone in the world

Click to collapse



The Acer a500's screen is terribad for handwriting. EVen with a stylus.


----------



## Cnc Lss (Feb 11, 2013)

georgelui7 said:


> Sounds like you need MIUI! Good music player, changeable lockscreen (thousands available) and available on many devices!
> 
> Get an S3 and slap on a MIUI rom.

Click to collapse



I won't buy a 600€'s phone. I like Bada also to the price. So I have a Wave M bought with 139€... I won't spent much. But I will buy a new phone in 2 years...


----------



## georgelui7 (Feb 11, 2013)

Cnc Lss said:


> I won't buy a 600€'s phone. I like Bada also to the price. So I have a Wave M bought with 139€... I won't spent much. But I will buy a new phone in 2 years...

Click to collapse



Alright 

Though, If you want my opinion, I think android is the way to go, A Nexus S is around 100 Euros, maybe even cheaper, and can run MIUI as well. The apps are unbeatable!


----------



## Cnc Lss (Feb 11, 2013)

georgelui7 said:


> Alright
> 
> Though, If you want my opinion, I think android is the way to go, A Nexus S is around 100 Euros, maybe even cheaper, and can run MIUI as well. The apps are unbeatable!

Click to collapse



I like very much Bada... but Samsung decide to kill our os. What about Ubuntu on Phone?


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Cnc Lss said:


> I like very much Bada... but Samsung decide to kill our os. What about Ubuntu on Phone?

Click to collapse



ubuntu phones are in the pipeline this year.
though i cannot imagine any reason to like an OS like bada that doesnt even support whatsapp :/

Sent, just sent!!!


----------



## dqrules11 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Looking for a High End Used Device for Under $250*

Hello, 
I am looking for a used android phone for under $250, but I'm not sure what to get.   I want something that has a dual core processor but it doesn't have to be a big one, as long as I can overclock it its not a problem .  Oh, and it definitely has to be GSM. I have been looking at the Atrix 4G but my uncle went through 3 of them because they had loads of problems that had nothing to do with the user. 
Thanks and please reply!


----------



## danyal241 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



dqrules11 said:


> Hello,
> I am looking for a used android phone for under $250, but I'm not sure what to get.   I want something that has a dual core processor but it doesn't have to be a big one, as long as I can overclock it its not a problem .  Oh, and it definitely has to be GSM. I have been looking at the Atrix 4G but my uncle went through 3 of them because they had loads of problems that had nothing to do with the user.
> Thanks and please reply!

Click to collapse



Look for xperia u, go or p all dual core all new and all under that price....

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## georgelui7 (Feb 12, 2013)

dqrules11 said:


> Hello,
> I am looking for a used android phone for under $250, but I'm not sure what to get.   I want something that has a dual core processor but it doesn't have to be a big one, as long as I can overclock it its not a problem .  Oh, and it definitely has to be GSM. I have been looking at the Atrix 4G but my uncle went through 3 of them because they had loads of problems that had nothing to do with the user.
> Thanks and please reply!

Click to collapse



Get the Sony Xperia S. Best deal at around $200 used, has a dual core Snapdragon. 

Alternatively, you can get the Motorola Razr series. They are well built and fast. They also have great battery life as a bonus.


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

I need a phone between 4"-4.3". Budget is 20K INR / ~$370.

I've narrowed down to S III Mini and Xperia S. Any competitors in the price range? 

Xperia has good gaming performance but bad battery life. The case with the Mini is completely opposite. Any phone in this range which has both balanced? No nexus phones, only Nexus S was released here. 

Also the Mini, If I buy it, would be imported as its not released here yet. Do you think I'll get warranty for an imported one? 

Thanks in advance.

The Awesome Rooted, Customized And Supercharged HTC Wildfire™ S powered by _CyanogenMod 10.0_

_"Human Stupidity Has No Bounds." - 063_XOBX_


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Pushkar Kurhekar said:


> I need a phone between 4"-4.3". Budget is 20K INR / ~$370.
> 
> I've narrowed down to S III Mini and Xperia S. Any competitors in the price range?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lowest prices in inr & dollar
Xperia s 21000 rs(403$ )
Galaxy s2 23892 rs(459 $)
S3 mini 18000rs (346 $)
Nexus 4 24000rs(8gb) (461 $)
Prices may differ regionally and these are lowest price , nexus 4 can reach upto 34000rs at some places



Edit :nexus 4 is not 4-4 3"



sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 12, 2013)

Pushkar Kurhekar said:


> I need a phone between 4"-4.3". Budget is 20K INR / ~$370.
> 
> I've narrowed down to S III Mini and Xperia S. Any competitors in the price range?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well if you drop the screen requirement, Galaxy Grand is a great option!
Else a balance of performance & battery is SGS2!


----------



## karankulwal (Feb 12, 2013)

*hottest tech*

latest tech by superb google 
THE GOOGLE GLASSES 
Anyone got those???


----------



## MaartenXDA (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Hey guys,

I need to have a good phone.
It has to be great for development, have good specs, screen around 4.2-5". I don't care that much about resolution, but the screen must be decent. Price doesn't matter.




        Sent from my awesome fridge


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



MaartenXDA said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I need to have a good phone.
> It has to be great for development, have good specs, screen around 4.2-5". I don't care that much about resolution, but the screen must be decent. Price doesn't matter.
> ...

Click to collapse



Which company do u prefer ? And can u do w/o sd card and 16gb of space?

In terms of development, software and specs nexus 4 is quite good but it only has maximum of 16gb storage and no sd slot 


And if u want better than this then wait for Galaxy S4, xperia z or htc one /m7 but beware prices would be quite high too



sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## karankulwal (Feb 12, 2013)

*nexus in india*



Pushkar Kurhekar said:


> I need a phone between 4"-4.3". Budget is 20K INR / ~$370.
> 
> I've narrowed down to S III Mini and Xperia S. Any competitors in the price range?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you can get all nexus in India but without a bill So no Warranty

---------- Post added at 06:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:14 PM ----------




MaartenXDA said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I need to have a good phone.
> It has to be great for development, have good specs, screen around 4.2-5". I don't care that much about resolution, but the screen must be decent. Price doesn't matter.

Click to collapse



Which OS??
Lumia 920 got a great display but it is windows 8
DISPLAY
Type----------IPS LCD capacitive touchscreen, 16M colors
Size-----------768 x 1280 pixels, 4.5 inches (~332 ppi pixel density)
Multitouch---Yes
Protection---Corning Gorilla Glass 2
 	       ---PureMotion HD+ ClearBlack display


----------



## MaartenXDA (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



i9100g user said:


> Which company do u prefer ? And can u do w/o sd card and 16gb of space?
> 
> In terms of development, software and specs nexus 4 is quite good but it only has maximum of 16gb storage and no sd slot
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I love HTC, but google gives great support. I think I'll go for the M7







karankulwal said:


> you can get all nexus in India but without a bill So no Warranty
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:14 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Definitely Android. Nothing else. I already have lots of experience with Android and don't want to change it.





        Sent from my awesome fridge


----------



## BlockBuilding (Feb 12, 2013)

*chose a deceive with windowphone8，thanks*

I have no enough money.that's serious.OK,I feel worried between huawei W1 and Nokia 620.Genrally speaking,620 has better performance than W1,but W1 just need $205.Compared with 620,it maybe more cheaper about $60.ALthough W1 performance better than 620,but i feel doubt.  
Unluckily,XDA didn't have discussion about W1.    
W1 use MSM8230 and has a cool looks.It's so cheap that i can afford it because i already have $210.I can't earn $60 in three months and i was allowedn't to use a mobile phone which  is more than $250. But i can have my own phone with no limit after 3 months.How to choose?

Thanks!

By the way ,the mage Verification is seem  killing me!Maybe i‘m a new member


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



vj_dustin said:


> Well if you drop the screen requirement, Galaxy Grand is a great option!
> Else a balance of performance & battery is SGS2!

Click to collapse



The galaxy grand's screen is a let down. For such a big phone, its just 800X480 or whatever. Also its just 182ppi. Even the mini has a better quality, with the same resolution. I feel the phone is overpriced at 21k. Xperia S, being smaller has 720X1280 with 342ppi. Clearly, much better.

The main deciding factors for me are battery life, gaming performance, custom Roms and price. In that order.

S2, well, I'm yet to find one at 20k. 

The Awesome Rooted, Customized And Supercharged HTC Wildfire™ S powered by _CyanogenMod 10.0_

_"Human Stupidity Has No Bounds." - 063_XOBX_


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Pushkar Kurhekar said:


> The galaxy grand's screen is a let down. For such a big phone, its just 800X480 or whatever. Also its just 182ppi. Even the mini has a better quality, with the same resolution. I feel the phone is overpriced at 21k. Xperia S, being smaller has 720X1280 with 342ppi. Clearly, much better.
> 
> The main deciding factors for me are battery life, gaming performance, custom Roms and price. In that order.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



well on paper yes thats a ****ty resolution but i saw one at reliance digital recently and it looked great!
the xperia s gets marks for the screen but it looses marks for it as well coz that's the key reason for battery drain 

as for the s2, yeah, i was lucky i got it for 24k :/

Sent, just sent!!!


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



vj_dustin said:


> well on paper yes thats a ****ty resolution but i saw one at reliance digital recently and it looked great!
> the xperia s gets marks for the screen but it looses marks for it as well coz that's the key reason for battery drain
> 
> as for the s2, yeah, i was lucky i got it for 24k :/
> ...

Click to collapse



That's why I'm leaaaning on both sides. While the Mini has good value for money and good battery life, the Xperia has good performance and looks.

The Awesome Rooted, Customized And Supercharged HTC Wildfire™ S powered by _CyanogenMod 10.0_

_"Human Stupidity Has No Bounds." - 063_XOBX_


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

S4 mini coming out with 1.9 ghz quad core 1080p screen and snapdragon s600 processor




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## georgelui7 (Feb 12, 2013)

Pushkar Kurhekar said:


> That's why I'm leaaaning on both sides. While the Mini has good value for money and good battery life, the Xperia has good performance and looks.
> 
> The Awesome Rooted, Customized And Supercharged HTC Wildfire™ S powered by _CyanogenMod 10.0_
> 
> _"Human Stupidity Has No Bounds." - 063_XOBX_

Click to collapse



Of the Mini or Xperia, definitely get the Xperia S. Sony phones are a much better value for money than samsung's cheap plasticky builds. Currently using a Galaxy Note 2 here, I would know.

---------- Post added at 12:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 AM ----------




BlockBuilding said:


> I have no enough money.that's serious.OK,I feel worried between huawei W1 and Nokia 620.Genrally speaking,620 has better performance than W1,but W1 just need $205.Compared with 620,it maybe more cheaper about $60.ALthough W1 performance better than 620,but i feel doubt.
> Unluckily,XDA didn't have discussion about W1.
> W1 use MSM8230 and has a cool looks.It's so cheap that i can afford it because i already have $210.I can't earn $60 in three months and i was allowedn't to use a mobile phone which  is more than $250. But i can have my own phone with no limit after 3 months.How to choose?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Both are great phones, I'd go for the Huawei personally, IMO it looks better. I don't think the performance is that much of a difference, although the Nokia 620 does come in more colours. If i recall correctly, the Huawei has a larger battery and a larger screen than the Nokia, and has a slightly faster processor.


Image verification goes away after a few posts


----------



## pirate6759 (Feb 12, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> I hope it does aswell. These forums definitely have too many of those threads being created
> 
> I think I'd choose the S3 aswell to be honest. Even though the One X is a powerful phone, the S3 can quite easily out perform it, as it can with most phones.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I too would suggest the S3 I love mine I rooted it and installed cleanrom on it and it is probably the best phone I have ever had


----------



## mhoss48 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Is the sony xperia s a good phone to buy ? Are there better at same price.btw i want them gsm 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 12, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> Is the sony xperia s a good phone to buy ? Are there better at same price.btw i want them gsm
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Yes it's a good buy.
In similar range (depends on location, you'll have to check), falls
Nexus 4, HTC One S, SGS2, S3 Mini, Xperia Acro S


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



georgelui7 said:


> Of the Mini or Xperia, definitely get the Xperia S. Sony phones are a much better value for money than samsung's cheap plasticky builds. Currently using a Galaxy Note 2 here, I would know.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah. I used an S3 at a store a few days back, since the Mini has practically the sane material. Found it a bit too plasticky. On he other hand I tested the Xperia S on the same day and even though it was heavier, it didn't feel cheap. It felt like I had some sort of badass machine in my hand. 

I'll stick with the Xperia, for now. I'll see if MWC gets anything of my interest. I'll have to sacrifice battery life for this one.






mhoss48 said:


> Is the sony xperia s a good phone to buy ? Are there better at same price.btw i want them gsm
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Xperia S as mentioned by me a few posts above, is quite good, battery life is a bit bad. Competitors, atleast in India are S2 and the S3 Mini. Even the Ion costs a little bit more than the S, so you can consider that a competitor as well. If you're looking for custom Roms, look only at the S2 and the Xperia S. They have good Roms, and XS had AOSP support from Google, which was then taken over by Sony. So it'll last for quite a long time. 4.1 is out on the S2, and the XS is getting it in April, if not delayed.

Anyways, you have CM10(.1) to sort out discontinued support from either, but I don't think the XS is going anywhere soon.

XS = Xperia S.

The Awesome Rooted, Customized And Supercharged HTC Wildfire™ S powered by _CyanogenMod 10.0_

_"Human Stupidity Has No Bounds." - 063_XOBX_


----------



## Bhg73 (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

I personally suggest to buy micromax A110 
Best in all class 

Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda premium


----------



## NHS2008 (Feb 13, 2013)

Bhg73 said:


> I personally suggest to buy micromax A110
> Best in all class
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No. In two days A116 will be out! 
BTW, whom were you suggesting to?? :laugh:


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



i9100g user said:


> S4 mini coming out with 1.9 ghz quad core 1080p screen and snapdragon s600 processor
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 Bet it would cost a LOT.

The Awesome Rooted, Customized And Supercharged HTC Wildfire™ S powered by _CyanogenMod 10.0_

_"Human Stupidity Has No Bounds." - 063_XOBX_


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Hyflex (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm looking to get a new tablet and a new phone... and my budget is £750

I currently have the following:
Phone: HTC Desire Z
Tablet: Surface RT

But... the Phone isn't powerful enough it needs more ram and a faster processor + a bigger screen and as for the Surface RT it's useless it's just a massive paperweight :/

Any ideas / suggestions?


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Hyflex said:


> I'm looking to get a new tablet and a new phone... and my budget is £750
> 
> I currently have the following:
> Phone: HTC Desire Z
> ...

Click to collapse



S3 + Nexus 7 perhaps? Or Nexus 4, if available. Two nexus devices make a good combo. If you want an HTC, One X+ is a good option. Or the previous One X.

The Awesome Rooted, Customized And Supercharged HTC Wildfire™ S powered by _CyanogenMod 10.0_

_"Human Stupidity Has No Bounds." - 063_XOBX_


----------



## Hyflex (Feb 13, 2013)

Pushkar Kurhekar said:


> S3 + Nexus 7 perhaps? Or Nexus 4, if available. Two nexus devices make a good combo. If you want an HTC, One X+ is a good option. Or the previous One X.

Click to collapse



Are there any good devices out there with keyboards as you can see all my devices have had keyboards... because I don't really get on with the on-screen keyboards :S

I've had a look at them all and to me... personally it looks like a fight between the S3 and N4 for the phone option and for tablet option it looks like a N10 spec wise...


----------



## georgelui7 (Feb 13, 2013)

Hyflex said:


> Are there any good devices out there with keyboards as you can see all my devices have had keyboards... because I don't really get on with the on-screen keyboards :S
> 
> I've had a look at them all and to me... personally it looks like a fight between the S3 and N4 for the phone option and for tablet option it looks like a N10 spec wise...

Click to collapse



I have the exact same problem- I really like hardware keyboards. The best choice these days is the motorola droid 4. All the other phones seem underpowered. I have done tons of research into this. Another option is to switch to blackberry. 

If you want a phone and tablet, consider getting the padfone 2. It is a very capable phone with a stupid name, but it's extremely fast, and can convert into a tablet!


----------



## danyal241 (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Hyflex said:


> Are there any good devices out there with keyboards as you can see all my devices have had keyboards... because I don't really get on with the on-screen keyboards :S
> 
> I've had a look at them all and to me... personally it looks like a fight between the S3 and N4 for the phone option and for tablet option it looks like a N10 spec wise...

Click to collapse



I am using tf201 and 300t both are pretty good with keyboards. I love them.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## BlockBuilding (Feb 13, 2013)

georgelui7 said:


> of the mini or xperia, definitely get the xperia s. Sony phones are a much better value for money than samsung's cheap plasticky builds. Currently using a galaxy note 2 here, i would know.
> 
> ---------- post added at 12:34 am ---------- previous post was at 12:29 am ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks sir.


----------



## wildwind75 (Feb 13, 2013)

*new device*

Hi
I have HTC Sensation Elegancia ROM v 3.5.0,i looking for new phone,but i want stay in HTC.
What is better?HTC One X+ or wait for new Butterfly a few months?

Thx


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



wildwind75 said:


> Hi
> I have HTC Sensation Elegancia ROM v 3.5.0,i looking for new phone,but i want stay in HTC.
> What is better?HTC One X+ or wait for new Butterfly a few months?
> 
> Thx

Click to collapse



If you're eager to buy one now, one X+ is good. If you use custom Roms, don't go for butterfly, atleast for now. Mostly they're the same, but if you want to wait, go for the butterfly. 

Although I don't recommend staying on HTC now, looking at tyr latest news of their anti developer stance. Check out some news on the portal, you'll find out why I say this. 

The Awesome Rooted, Customized And Supercharged HTC Wildfire™ S powered by _CyanogenMod 10.0_

_"Human Stupidity Has No Bounds." - 063_XOBX_


----------



## georgelui7 (Feb 13, 2013)

wildwind75 said:


> Hi
> I have HTC Sensation Elegancia ROM v 3.5.0,i looking for new phone,but i want stay in HTC.
> What is better?HTC One X+ or wait for new Butterfly a few months?
> 
> Thx

Click to collapse



I would say One X+. The Butterfly has a horrible battery life, if that's of any concern, I wouldn't get it. The One X+ on the other hand, has a day long battery life, and the screen is brighter than the Butterfly.

720p vs 1080p is not much of a difference, but i'm not picky with my screens. As a direct comparison, the One X+ has a brighter and more vivid screen, while the Butterfly has an amazing resolution screen that looks real. Even at 1" from my eyes I can't see the pixels.


----------



## edumobile (Feb 13, 2013)

*Android Phone for application testing*

Hi 

I am looking for purchasing few Android Phones to test some of my apps. Can some one suggest a list based on popularity in US? I have been reading few reports about market share but is not very sure.


----------



## Sparx639 (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



edumobile said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking for purchasing few Android Phones to test some of my apps. Can some one suggest a list based on popularity in US? I have been reading few reports about market share but is not very sure.

Click to collapse



The Motorola electrify on us cellular and the galaxy S3 seem to be pretty popular

Sparx639


----------



## Scythe22 (Feb 13, 2013)

*Sony Xperia*

Hello can some one tell me the performance of the new Sony xperia tabs? compare to samsung tab.


----------



## georgelui7 (Feb 13, 2013)

Scythe22 said:


> Hello can some one tell me the performance of the new Sony xperia tabs? compare to samsung tab.

Click to collapse



Tablet Z? I tried it in japan, at least the Docomo Xi version is extremely quick and the screen is amazing. It is also freakishly thin, I'm pretty sure i can snap it in my hands.

Performance is definitely miles above the samsung tablets. Maybe not the nexus 10 though.


----------



## dazza_84 (Feb 14, 2013)

***DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Hi, Im hopefully getting my upgrade next week, I'm really stuck as to which phone to get, I came on here a few weeks ago and said I was interested in either the lumia 920, iphone 5 or galaxy note 2, but now I definitely want an android phone, so it's either out of the galaxy note 2, nexus 4 or summink else, I want a big screen to watch movies on and stuff, and the only other major thing is, I get bored with phones really easy, and I'm spending hundreds of pounds just swapping my phones every 3-4 months on selling and buying different ones on eBay, so I want a phone that can keep me happy, so what do you guys suggest??? I'm in the u.k if that helps, I'm leaning towards the note 2 for the huge screen but I'm wondering what the nexus 4 is like , any suggestions would help a great deal
Thanks alot


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



dazza_84 said:


> Hi, Im hopefully getting my upgrade next week, I'm really stuck as to which phone to get, I came on here a few weeks ago and said I was interested in either the lumia 920, iphone 5 or galaxy note 2, but now I definitely want an android phone, so it's either out of the galaxy note 2, nexus 4 or summink else, I want a big screen to watch movies on and stuff, and the only other major thing is, I get bored with phones really easy, and I'm spending hundreds of pounds just swapping my phones every 3-4 months on selling and buying different ones on eBay, so I want a phone that can keep me happy, so what do you guys suggest??? I'm in the u.k if that helps, I'm leaning towards the note 2 for the huge screen but I'm wondering what the nexus 4 is like , any suggestions would help a great deal
> Thanks alot

Click to collapse



If you're a heavy multimedia person, I would recommend note 2. It's battery lasts for like, 2 days it something. Even with heavy usage. It's good to play games on a nice big screen too. 

If you want pure AOSP and direct Google support, nexus 4 is your thing. It's a good showdown, but I would go for a Note 2, in your place. Simply because its huge and does everything. 

Sent from My Wildfire S powered by Sense 2.1 running on Android 2.3.5 :/


----------



## dazza_84 (Feb 14, 2013)

***DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Pushkar Kurhekar said:


> If you're a heavy multimedia person, I would recommend note 2. It's battery lasts for like, 2 days it something. Even with heavy usage. It's good to play games on a nice big screen too.
> 
> If you want pure AOSP and direct Google support, nexus 4 is your thing. It's a good showdown, but I would go for a Note 2, in your place. Simply because its huge and does everything.
> 
> Sent from My Wildfire S powered by Sense 2.1 running on Android 2.3.5 :/

Click to collapse



Hi yeah I'm a heavy user, I'm pretty much always on it, either browsing the net or messaging or listening to music.
That's one of the reasons why I was thinking a nexus 4 because of the support , but I would rather a phone I enjoy at the moment rather than future updates although updates are always welcomed, I've heard a few things about the nexus 4 that did turn me off a bit which is the camera and the low music volume and the battery, I dunno I'm just really confused cos I definitely have a phone addiction lol, I will buy one and if I'm not happy with it ill sell it like 8 weeks later but that's gone on and on for nearly 2 years, I'm spending alot of money , I wanted to get away from the whole swapping phones cos I'm bored sort of thing, one thing is though, i had a note 1 and although I did like the size sometimes  the size pissed me off, just certain times when I wanted to use it one handed and had a bit of trouble, thanks for your reply mate, much appreciated.


----------



## Agent-47 (Feb 14, 2013)

Which should i choose Nexus 7 (WiFi) or  Galaxy Tab 2 P3110 (wifi)? (without considering money and memory difference.)


----------



## Phenziox (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Agent-47 said:


> Which should i choose Nexus 7 (WiFi) or  Galaxy Tab 2 P3110 (wifi)? (without considering money and memory difference.)

Click to collapse



Nexus 7, It's newer and and has tegra 3

sent from my HTC Desire C - the fastest budget phone in the world


----------



## cs098 (Feb 14, 2013)

dazza_84 said:


> Hi yeah I'm a heavy user, I'm pretty much always on it, either browsing the net or messaging or listening to music.
> That's one of the reasons why I was thinking a nexus 4 because of the support , but I would rather a phone I enjoy at the moment rather than future updates although updates are always welcomed, I've heard a few things about the nexus 4 that did turn me off a bit which is the camera and the low music volume and the battery, I dunno I'm just really confused cos I definitely have a phone addiction lol, I will buy one and if I'm not happy with it ill sell it like 8 weeks later but that's gone on and on for nearly 2 years, I'm spending alot of money , I wanted to get away from the whole swapping phones cos I'm bored sort of thing, one thing is though, i had a note 1 and although I did like the size sometimes  the size pissed me off, just certain times when I wanted to use it one handed and had a bit of trouble, thanks for your reply mate, much appreciated.

Click to collapse



In my honest option, for entertainment purposes, a xperia android is the best, best audio quality, and with bravia, vibrant colors but not over saturated like most amoled. They also have play stations integration for nice ps1 games with touch controls. Music and video unlimited for all you can eat music and video with a monthly fee, the music subscription is cheaper then Pandora. But the battery life is definitely not as good as the note 2 tho.


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

I like xperia but had some issues with xs
So I am done with them for now


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## cs098 (Feb 14, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/multim...vices_Will_Not_Provide_Decent_Experience.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



meh, I would rather have an option to play PlayStation games than none.


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



cs098 said:


> meh, I would rather have an option to play PlayStation games than none.

Click to collapse



Oh wrong post sorry,was posting some where else

Yeah right it doesn't matter with those PlayStation games or not



         sent fromXperia sT21i  
Everything stock


[COLOR="Silver"


----------



## Bronto9 (Feb 14, 2013)

hi guys

I'm looking for a phone, with these features
- 4,5 inch screen(i'm not looking for a specific type of screen, amoled or lcd it's the same to me)
- 1 gb ram
- priced at about 300$
- best performance available for that price

thanks in advance for your suggestions!


----------



## cs098 (Feb 14, 2013)

Bronto9 said:


> hi guys
> 
> I'm looking for a phone, with these features
> - 4,5 inch screen(i'm not looking for a specific type of screen, amoled or lcd it's the same to me)
> ...

Click to collapse



This is in euros right?

if you can get it from the play store, nexus 4 is the best except the screen is a little bigger then you request.

The xperia s is also a great preformer at that price


----------



## VicVirth (Feb 14, 2013)

*mobile*

I should buy a HTC hd2 it is a older model but- if you got bored by wp7-  you can put android or something other roms on it that you couldnt put on a diffrent phone like a Nokia lumia or Samsung omnia 7.
Succes with the deccision.

Sorry for my bad English im from the Netherlands


----------



## cs098 (Feb 14, 2013)

VicVirth said:


> I should buy a HTC hd2 it is a older model but- if you got bored by wp7-  you can put android or something other roms on it that you couldnt put on a diffrent phone like a Nokia lumia or Samsung omnia 7.
> Succes with the deccision.
> 
> Sorry for my bad English im from the Netherlands

Click to collapse




but are you proficiency enough to swap roms, plus will you be able to handle the older hardware, there will be lags and stutters especially with Android installed. If yes, go for it not the very expensive anyway.


----------



## dqrules11 (Feb 15, 2013)

danyal241 said:


> Look for xperia u, go or p all dual core all new and all under that price....
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thanks! Ill look into them!


----------



## tleonhar (Feb 15, 2013)

My tablet, Motorola Xoom, WiFi only, is showing its age badly, slow, USB no longer works, battery life getting poor, etc. I am thinking of a bit different line for a replacement. Thinking of a Note 2 to be a common phone and tablet. Has anyone else tried this route and what are your experiences?


----------



## georgelui7 (Feb 15, 2013)

tleonhar said:


> My tablet, Motorola Xoom, WiFi only, is showing its age badly, slow, USB no longer works, battery life getting poor, etc. I am thinking of a bit different line for a replacement. Thinking of a Note 2 to be a common phone and tablet. Has anyone else tried this route and what are your experiences?

Click to collapse



It depends what you use your tablet for. I would say *definitely* get the Asus Padfone 2. Both a tablet and a phone, albeit with a stupid name. I would not recommend anything from Samsung.


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Galaxy watch 




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## billyts14 (Feb 15, 2013)

you could have the new xperia Z for overall best:fingers-crossed:

Press thanks if i helped you!

http://www.sonymobile.com


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



i9100g user said:


> Galaxy watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is that rumoured or actually announced?

Sent from My Wildfire S powered by Sense 2.1 running on Android 2.3.5 :/


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 15, 2013)

Nothing official, but definitely nothing made up as well!
In the pipeline!


----------



## <CyberAnarchy> (Feb 16, 2013)

should i buy a samsung galaxy note 2 or htc butterfly?


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



codexblack said:


> should i buy a samsung galaxy note 2 or htc butterfly?

Click to collapse



Way Better battery : note 2 
better screen:htc butterfly




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## barberyan (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

The best phone is samsing gt s6102

Sent from my GT-S6102 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Meowing Byakuei (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello,
I will probably sell my Desire HD at 170€, and i was thinking about xperia miro/tipo but they are small (3'5) and low res... so i was thinking about getting a tablet and an crap-phone. Anyway, talking about tablets, these are models i can afford:

MEDIACOM   Smart Pad 875 S2
MEDIACOM   Smart Pad 750C 3G
MEDIACOM - Smart Pad 750 3G

Also i wanna hear you opinions about Mediacom (build quality, updates, compatibility, etc.)
AND WHAT IS MOST IMPORTANT - ARE THEY BETTER IN TERMS OF PERFORMANCE THAN DESIRE HD?


----------



## motorcyclemikie (Feb 16, 2013)

*I am soooo happy with my Nexus 10*

After wrestling with my MK808 mini, I like to get on my Nexus 10 tablet and enoy a smooth and fully operating android OS.


----------



## kaitus (Feb 16, 2013)

What's better nexus 10 or note 10.1


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

^^^

Nexus 10: better cpu,better gpu, better dev support, faster android updates, higher res screen.

Note 10.1:s pen stylus, some touchwiz features,supports sim card,sd slot. 

Nexus 10 is a power house with a better screen, note 10.1 better for travelling/business purpose




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## dachurchpcguy (Feb 16, 2013)

*Nexus 4 Rocks!*

After input on this thread I picked up a Nexus 4 from craigslist.  Somebody bought it for a friend who didn't have cash, I did, it's mine.  It was unopened, I tested it right there and it worked.

I got it home ordered a case from ebay since Otterbox doesn't make one.  While waiting for the case to arrive I unlocked the boot loader, rooted it, and installed my apps along with my data from my "old" HTC Sensation.  I did manage to fill the 16GB in two hours but that was because I was installing apps from my backups.  Still, I'm down to 4.5GB, I sure wish they had built a 32GB phone.  I have about 6GB of just music on it, stuff from the 50s to today.

This thing is FAST!  Installing a program from SD takes seconds, removing it takes less than 2 seconds.  I love the Android 4.2 multitasking, with 2GB RAM there's no more worrying about running out of memory.  I typically run 3 or 4 apps at the same time.

For $380 delivered this is a GREAT phone!


----------



## Meowing Byakuei (Feb 16, 2013)

*Odp: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Meowing Byakuei said:


> Hello,
> I will probably sell my Desire HD at 170€, and i was thinking about xperia miro/tipo but they are small (3'5) and low res... so i was thinking about getting a tablet and an crap-phone. Anyway, talking about tablets, these are models i can afford:
> 
> MEDIACOM   Smart Pad 875 S2
> ...

Click to collapse



Refresh


----------



## xxBrun0xx (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Best deals in the used market today:
$200: HTC one X
$300: Optimus G

For those on a cdma network, 
$150: galaxy nexus 
$200: RAZR maxx

ViperXL baby!


----------



## kutinh135 (Feb 17, 2013)

Cheap


----------



## theraaafff (Feb 17, 2013)

my I9300 is perfect for now


----------



## Mickwa76 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Hi, I just need to know if I should get a Sony xperia Z or the Galaxy Note 2. Which is easier to root. I don't want to flash, just clean up bloatware, ads and use root specific aps. Any tips will be appreciated. Thanks. 
Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Mickwa76 said:


> Hi, I just need to know if I should get a Sony xperia Z or the Galaxy Note 2. Which is easier to root. I don't want to flash, just clean up bloatware, ads and use root specific aps. Any tips will be appreciated. Thanks.
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I am waiting for m7 and s4 to release instead


----------



## whoot (Feb 18, 2013)

Should I get the Galaxy Note 2 now, or should I wait for the Galaxy S4 to come out? I live in the US, and if the rumors are anything to go by, I won't be able to get my hands on the S4 until May or June. I currently have an iPhone 4S, which has been torture for the past year so I'm eager to get back to Android goodness. I don't wanna upgrade too early and have "outdated" hardware in a couple of months, but I also don't wanna have to wait a couple of months to get a new phone (especially since my iPhone has taken a beating and is on it's last leg) Thanks in advance to whoever replies.


----------



## rapak (Feb 18, 2013)

im a fireman and you know that we often go to operations where we get wet a lot... so what device would best suit me?


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



rapak said:


> im a fireman and you know that we often go to operations where we get wet a lot... so what device would best suit me?

Click to collapse



Getting a sturdy device no more means a low end one.
You can look through various models and choose as per your budget.
These are - Xperia go, Xperia Acro S, Xperia Z, Galaxy Xcover 2

SGS2, send this must you!


----------



## Jarhead0317 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Seriously??*

First Question First, as an x-jarhead and all, why in the world would you actually ask what kind of tech to get wet with?

Answer: Water Approved Tech!

As far as cell phones go, the answer to which one is best to have around water?  NONE!

All the ads, all the hype, the people giving you answers have never REALLY gone OFF-TRAIL!!!!

Get the most Rugged FLIP PHONE you can buy, and leave your CANDY BAR at the house for when you get back!!

Hope this helps, yes, you will end up with two devices, yes it is worth having two devices.

Semper Fi


----------



## Mickwa76 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

You would get one of the Caterpillar. Rugged phones for your line of work. The Sony xperia Z is however certified as waterproof, but I'm not sure if it's sturdy enough. You should find out. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## deeksterjay (Feb 18, 2013)

*Nexus 4 or Galaxy S3?*

Hi guys! :laugh:

I'm planning to get a new device and I'm quite torn between getting the Nexus 4 or Galaxy S3.

Here are some pros and cons for both the devices which I think is important.

Nexus 4:

   Pros:
         - Newer (Obviously.)
         - First to get OS updates
         - 2GB of RAM (Not sure if this matters. Let me know. Future-proofing maybe?)
         - Processor (Not sure if it's better. Let me know. I'm planning to get the international variant btw which is quad-core, too.)
         - Price

   Cons:
         - Max storage of 16GB
         - Not so good battery life (At least that's what I've read/viewed/heard on reviews)
         - Image quality of camera could be better (At least that's what I've read/viewed/heard on reviews)
         - Vanilla Android is good but a few extra features won't hurt (Nature UX of Samsung)
         - Glass back (I like the build quality but it seems that I need to be more careful in not dropping it compared to the Galaxy S3.)
         - This may be very minor. Screen does not take advantage of the real estate since nav bar consumes space on the 4.7" screen.
           + This matters to me since I'm into theming and customizing my homescreen.

Galaxy S3:

    Pros:
         - Great image quality and video recording (At least that's what I've read/viewed/heard on reviews. Some say the best, even. Let me know.)
         - Samsungs' Nature UX skin has some nice features which I think is useful.
         - Makes full use of the entire 4.8" screen
         - Expandable memory

    Cons:
         - Older
         - 1GB RAM (Again, not sure if this matters. Please educate me.)
         - Price (But I can stretch the budget if this is a worthy device. I'm sure it is.)
         - May or may not get updates (But I'm willing to root and stuff. Thanks to xda! :victory

So, there! I would really appreciate if you guys could weigh in on this. I know there will a mixed response but I value every opinion.

Thanks!


----------



## adityak74 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Which device is best?*

Which device is the best zync cloud z5 or karbonn a21 performance-wise and according to the price


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 18, 2013)

dixtor said:


> Hi guys! :laugh:
> 
> I'm planning to get a new device and I'm quite torn between getting the Nexus 4 or Galaxy S3.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well apart from what you listed, Nexus 4 has problems while you pinch to zoom in out. It takes a bit more work. Also it's quite fragile.
While in the SGS3 1GB RAM is enough, unless you absolutely must do something like play Modern Combat 3 and NOVA 3 simultaneously 
Also it's the Samsung flagship device so future updates is a confident YES!
Though some feel that for that price the device is plasticky!

So I'd say performance wise AOSP definitely would feel smoother than the Nature UI, but in everyday tasks ranging from high end gaming to messaging, both will be buttery smooth.
Yes from battery point of view SGS3 is better than Nexus 4 but with a premium looks N4 beats the S3.
Also there is the huge price difference but also there is the huge availibility difference. 
Choice is yours!


----------



## cs098 (Feb 18, 2013)

Jarhead0317 said:


> First Question First, as an x-jarhead and all, why in the world would you actually ask what kind of tech to get wet with?
> 
> Answer: Water Approved Tech!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I heard that noitavonne is making a rugged smartphone that is basically a sonim in a smartphone form factor, but sony's and nokias are pretty tough like the lumina 920 or the xperia active and go.


----------



## deeksterjay (Feb 18, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Well apart from what you listed, Nexus 4 has problems while you pinch to zoom in out. It takes a bit more work. Also it's quite fragile.
> While in the SGS3 1GB RAM is enough, unless you absolutely must do something like play Modern Combat 3 and NOVA 3 simultaneously
> Also it's the Samsung flagship device so future updates is a confident YES!
> Though some feel that for that price the device is plasticky!
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your response! Very much appreciated. 

Right now I'm already kinda leaning towards the S3 over the N4 because of the better camera (what I've heard), expandable memory, better battery life and some extra Touchwiz features. I love the build of the N4 and the fact that it's still somewhat of a dev phone even though it's starting to shape like a consumer phone (which is a great thing). I hope you're right about the possibility of an update beyond 4.1.2 for the S3! :victory:

Which one would you prefer by the way and why?


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



dixtor said:


> Thanks for your response! Very much appreciated.
> 
> Right now I'm already kinda leaning towards the S3 over the N4 because of the better camera (what I've heard), expandable memory, better battery life and some extra Touchwiz features. I love the build of the N4 and the fact that it's still somewhat of a dev phone even though it's starting to shape like a consumer phone (which is a great thing). I hope you're right about the possibility of an update beyond 4.1.2 for the S3! :victory:
> 
> Which one would you prefer by the way and why?

Click to collapse



I was waiting for the Nexus 4 since Nov'12. Never got hands on.
so i went ahead and bought myself the best non-nexus developer candy - Galaxy S2.
The next day i dropped my phone from almost 4-5ft without having a heart attack!
so yeah, i'd go with the S3.
That aside, i think S3 is the wiser choice.
and if you are into sense UI, HTC One X+ is quite a competition to the S3. but i personally hate Sense & HTC locked bootloaders crap!

SGS2, send this must you!


----------



## Bertl502 (Feb 18, 2013)

*LG Optimus G JB ROM*

Hi everyone...sorta new to this so I don't know if this is the right forum to ask this question but it is one of the few that will let me post...Does anyone know of a stable or almost stable Jelly Bean ROM for the AT&T LG Optimus G (E970)? Any help will be greatly appreciated. I found a couple but they're still kinda buggy and sometimes it's not really worth sacrificing some tools in exchange for having JB...the wait for JB on this phone has been pretty long...something has to come up sooner or later right? :fingers-crossed:


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Bertl502 said:


> Hi everyone...sorta new to this so I don't know if this is the right forum to ask this question but it is one of the few that will let me post...Does anyone know of a stable or almost stable Jelly Bean ROM for the AT&T LG Optimus G (E970)? Any help will be greatly appreciated. I found a couple but they're still kinda buggy and sometimes it's not really worth sacrificing some tools in exchange for having JB...the wait for JB on this phone has been pretty long...something has to come up sooner or later right? :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



wasnt optimus G launched with JB :/
anyhow click on xda/go to main page.
search for at&t optimus G, and ask this question in the general thread there. actual G owners would know best! 

SGS2, send this you must!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## shashank281295 (Feb 19, 2013)

and suggestions which is better among micromax a110 and sony tipo


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 19, 2013)

shashank281295 said:


> and suggestions which is better among micromax a110 and sony tipo

Click to collapse



Purely performance wise - Canvas 2(Would be better if you can get a Canvas HD)
But considering the after sale service, tipo stands out!


----------



## nishand (Feb 19, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Well apart from what you listed, Nexus 4 has problems while you pinch to zoom in out. It takes a bit more work. Also it's quite fragile.
> While in the SGS3 1GB RAM is enough, unless you absolutely must do something like play Modern Combat 3 and NOVA 3 simultaneously
> Also it's the Samsung flagship device so future updates is a confident YES!
> Though some feel that for that price the device is plasticky!
> ...

Click to collapse



And Nexus 4 seems to be out of stock (at least in Spain).
I would wait a couple of months until new phones are released (they usually release them in April). That way yo will have newer phones and older at a better price. What do you think?


----------



## xxBrun0xx (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

For those wanting a note 2, don't do it. The used market it extremely over priced for them at the moment. They are still going for over $500, which is how much the next gen will cost brand new. Wait for the X phone if you want performance and battery life and aren't on cdma. Can't wait! 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ion-fan (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello,
im looking for a phone for work. It must be available on the german market or ebay. The price can be up to 300€.
An important thing for me is that it has good Cyanogenmod support. Is there a list which shows number of cyanogenmod installations per Device? I would prefer a popular phone where the manufacturer has released the source code of their device drivers to the public. 
I had a look on the Galaxy S3 Mini but it has no support for Cyanogenmod and Samsung dont have an open driver strategy.
Also I thought of the old Galaxy S1 I9000, because it has good support and a big community, but it has not the newest Hardware.
What do you think?


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 19, 2013)

nishand said:


> And Nexus 4 seems to be out of stock (at least in Spain).
> I would wait a couple of months until new phones are released (they usually release them in April). That way yo will have newer phones and older at a better price. What do you think?

Click to collapse



Well you are right.
Mobile World Congress is due this 23rd Feb and is bound to show some new stuff!
So anyone interested in buying anything should take a short break and see what's in store.. 



ion-fan said:


> Hello,
> im looking for a phone for work. It must be available on the german market or ebay. The price can be up to 300€.
> An important thing for me is that it has good Cyanogenmod support. Is there a list which shows number of cyanogenmod installations per Device? I would prefer a popular phone where the manufacturer has released the source code of their device drivers to the public.
> I had a look on the Galaxy S3 Mini but it has no support for Cyanogenmod and Samsung dont have an open driver strategy.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I'm not sure how they're priced in Germany, but according to the market here, in that range and with CM 10 ready, you have options like - Nexus 4, Xperia S, SGS2 and maybe Samsung Galaxy Grand (not sure about it's CM support though).


----------



## Aman_Arora (Feb 19, 2013)

OTAw said:


> My mistake, didn't realize until now I meant the galaxy NOTE 10.1, lol. That seems like a sexy little beast! But the tab 2 doesn't seem too bad for a first time tablet device either.. for the price at least
> 
> ---> Brought to you in part by my T999 / T-Mobile Galaxy SIII

Click to collapse




You may buy Sony Xperia Tab S.
Has 8MP primary Camera with auto focus and 1MP Sec. Camer
OS:          	Android OS, v4.0.3 (Ice Cream Sandwich)
Chipset: 	Nvidia Tegra 3
CPU:  	Quad-core 1.3 GHz Cortex-A9

---------- Post added at 10:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 PM ----------




xxBrun0xx said:


> For those wanting a note 2, don't do it. The used market it extremely over priced for them at the moment. They are still going for over $500, which is how much the next gen will cost brand new. Wait for the X phone if you want performance and battery life and aren't on cdma. Can't wait!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You may try Google Nexus 4 
Google Nexus 4 has a 1.5GHz quad-core Snapdragon S4 Pro with Krait CPUs (meaning this thing should be crazy fast), a 4.7-inch WXGA True HD IPS Plus (1280 x 768 pixels) display with Zerogap Touch technology and Corning Gorilla Glass 2, 2GB of RAM, an 8MP rear camera, a 1.3MP front camera, and a 2100 mAh battery rated for upwards of 15.3 hours of talk time. The device has NFC as expected, and will support wireless charging. It will run Android 4.2 Jelly Bean.
It is for about  £240 for the 8GB version

---------- Post added at 11:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 PM ----------




ion-fan said:


> Hello,
> im looking for a phone for work. It must be available on the german market or ebay. The price can be up to 300€.
> An important thing for me is that it has good Cyanogenmod support. Is there a list which shows number of cyanogenmod installations per Device? I would prefer a popular phone where the manufacturer has released the source code of their device drivers to the public.
> I had a look on the Galaxy S3 Mini but it has no support for Cyanogenmod and Samsung dont have an open driver strategy.
> ...

Click to collapse



You shall buy Google Nexus 4
It packs in a ferocious quad-core processor, a whopping 2GB of RAM, a glorious 4.7-inch display and the latest Android 4.2 Jelly Bean software, which boasts some really cool new features. With a starting price of only £239, it's just half the price of its technical rivals.


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Xperia z display is not good
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2108274



sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## knightrazor (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



i9100g user said:


> Xperia z display is not good
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2108274
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you one of those users that look at their screen at 178.4627 degree?


----------



## <CyberAnarchy> (Feb 20, 2013)

So im confudes, which is better,galaxy grand or desire SV.Which one should i go for?


----------



## Dhiraj (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



codexblack said:


> So im confudes, which is better,galaxy grand or desire SV.Which one should i go for?

Click to collapse



Don't go for grand.


----------



## TechVenom (Feb 20, 2013)

Can somebody recommend me some android phone for 200$,as best as it can be for that money?


----------



## cs098 (Feb 20, 2013)

alex150892 said:


> Can somebody recommend me some android phone for 200$,as best as it can be for that money?

Click to collapse



200 bucks huh:
since my specialty is xpeira devices so  the xperia arc or ray are great, as long as you unlock the boot loader and flash a good ROM (which is easy to do). But then again any android under 200 would need a ROM to work as well as at least a current mid range deivce.


----------



## sandrosdj (Feb 20, 2013)

Cheap, thin, powerful android device for about $250? (eg. optimus l7)


----------



## rachelm920 (Feb 20, 2013)

Should I get my 6-year-old a chromebook or android tablet? Which do you think would be better for her?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Neither 

He/she is toooooo young 


Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## cs098 (Feb 20, 2013)

rachelm920 said:


> Should I get my 6-year-old a chromebook or android tablet? Which do you think would be better for her?

Click to collapse



get her a kid's android tablet like the nabi or if you want something built for sharing, the nexus 7 or 10 with muti profiles are great choices.


----------



## keenofhiphop (Feb 20, 2013)

*AW: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



rachelm920 said:


> Should I get my 6-year-old a chromebook or android tablet? Which do you think would be better for her?

Click to collapse









-DarkKnight- said:


> Neither
> 
> He/she is toooooo young

Click to collapse



exactly my opinion but as its the pedagogic decision of the parents.... i dont know what a chromebook is but android for a child? it would need hours to set it up and in the end he would anyways find a way to watch p0rn...
And what should he do? my cousin is 9. they got a tablet as family snd hes only playing flickshoot and subway surfers while on his psp he got fifa so he can come over hours...
And its better price. As your child is 6 i would recomnend an old nintendo ds. they are nice and work and have many childfriendly games.
Hope I helped it 
Greets


Sent from my X10i using xda app-developers app


----------



## dhaval1 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Atrix HD*

Been using this phone for a couple of months and its great! Cheap fast, great specs! It's a real good phone!


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



dhaval1 said:


> Been using this phone for a couple of months and its great! Cheap fast, great specs! It's a real good phone!

Click to collapse



Ans what phone is that?

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## cs098 (Feb 21, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Ans what phone is that?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD

Click to collapse



derp it says atrix hd lol


----------



## dachurchpcguy (Feb 21, 2013)

*htc sensation*



alex150892 said:


> Can somebody recommend me some android phone for 200$,as best as it can be for that money?

Click to collapse



Until last week I used an HTC Sensation, I paid $138 for it on ebay if I recall.  Great dual core performance, my daughter loves it.


----------



## astral_cyborg (Feb 21, 2013)

*Sony or Samsung [specific models]*

Hello, there is a local discount on some phones. From the total selection, I choose the following 3 ones:

Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc S
Samsung Galaxy S II i9100 16GB
Samsung I9105 Galaxy S II Plus


Which one of the above would you recommend?

Thank you for any answers.


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 21, 2013)

astral_cyborg said:


> Hello, there is a local discount on some phones. From the total selection, I choose the following 3 ones:
> 
> Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc S
> Samsung Galaxy S II i9100 16GB
> ...

Click to collapse



With 512MB RAM Arc S is a definitely no-no.
As for the S2 and S2+, S2+ performs like 5-10% better than the S2, but S2 has 500% more development than S2+ will ever have.. XD


----------



## danyal241 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



vj_dustin said:


> With 512MB RAM Arc S is a definitely no-no.
> As for the S2 and S2+, S2+ performs like 5-10% better than the S2, but S2 has 500% more development than S2+ will ever have.. XD

Click to collapse



I have used the arc s great phone but s2 has dual core and is better preformance wise. The camera on arc s beats the s2 hands down. But would still go with s2 or s2 plus....

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## knightrazor (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



astral_cyborg said:


> Hello, there is a local discount on some phones. From the total selection, I choose the following 3 ones:
> 
> Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc S
> Samsung Galaxy S II i9100 16GB
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll take the S2 and flash a good rom in it


----------



## huperetes (Feb 21, 2013)

*[Q] Device suggestions for demonstration of JTAG benefits*

Good afternoon,

I am planning a presentation to demonstrate the benefits of JTAG for data recovery on embedded systems.  The audience has approx. 12th grade education, but higher than average computer understanding.

I have most of the equipment already, including a uLINK2, Bus Blaster, and Raspberry Pi for the UART-to-USB, and OpenOCD for the software.

What I am missing is the simplest cell phone (or other inexpensive embedded device) to make the demonstration.

I would like to connect to the device and list the devices on the JTAG chain, and recover the data from them.

What cell phone brand and model would work well for this presentation?

I would need to know the JTAG points, have access to the data sheets of the onboard chips, and since it is out of my own pocket, I hope to get the phones on eBay for a low price.

Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## andremporto (Feb 21, 2013)

*Xperia Z on my target.*

I bought a Sony Xperia S :victory:, and I'm very pleased with it. But either way I'm in love with the new Xperia Z and hope to buy it soon. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## infamous111 (Feb 21, 2013)

I think it is not too far to be as small as a watch, and when you click on the button will only appear as in the fantasy movies


----------



## toxicstone (Feb 21, 2013)

*Wich of this 3?*

U30GT vs Visture V5 vs Ployer Momo12

Was first sold on U30GT because it seem to be as good or better as Galaxy Note 10.1 (i believe it was) but someone told me Ployer Momo12 should have better screen and WIFI.
I found another one to, Visture V5 that seem to be really good but i do not know wich one has better hardware and wich one is best in real life, Visture V5 seem to have better battery lifetime 10 000 vs 7200 on U30GT, 2GB ram vs 1GB ram on U30GT and double resolution (if that aint fake, 2048X1536)

Wrote here because as i know this is the best place to get answers


----------



## liontiger199 (Feb 22, 2013)

What's the best Sony Phone to buy that's getting the Jelly Bean update? I want the phone to be under 4.75 inches in height. Also want a dual core processor and at least a 5 meg camera. The phone must have a decent screen resolution too.


----------



## cs098 (Feb 22, 2013)

liontiger199 said:


> What's the best Sony Phone to buy that's getting the Jelly Bean update? I want the phone to be under 4.75 inches in height. Also want a dual core processor and at least a 5 meg camera. The phone must have a decent screen resolution too.

Click to collapse



no doubt xperia v or tx


----------



## liontiger199 (Feb 22, 2013)

V is 5.08 inches in height and can't find a phone called tx.


----------



## Felimenta97 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



liontiger199 said:


> V is 5.08 inches in height and can't find a phone called tx.

Click to collapse



Xperia V is 4.3 inches screen and you aren't searching at all to not find TX...

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk HD


----------



## liontiger199 (Feb 22, 2013)

By size, I mean height. Found TX and that is 5.16 in height.


----------



## Felimenta97 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



liontiger199 said:


> By size, I mean height. Found TX and that is 5.16 in height.

Click to collapse



Oh, you want the size I'm height,, not screen size lol. Anyway... Xperia P?

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk HD


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



liontiger199 said:


> What's the best Sony Phone to buy that's getting the Jelly Bean update? I want the phone to be under 4.75 inches in height. Also want a dual core processor and at least a 5 meg camera. The phone must have a decent screen resolution too.

Click to collapse



Xperia P 

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## liontiger199 (Feb 22, 2013)

Felimenta97 said:


> Oh, you want the size I'm height,, not screen size lol. Anyway... Xperia P?
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse





-DarkKnight- said:


> Xperia P
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD

Click to collapse




Yeh, Xperia P is one of the phones I'm considering. It's 4.80, but 0.05 doesn't matter.

Any other phones?


----------



## danyal241 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



andremporto said:


> I bought a Sony Xperia S :victory:, and I'm very pleased with it. But either way I'm in love with the new Xperia Z and hope to buy it soon. :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Why not get sl? That is like 40bucks more...

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 07:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 AM ----------




liontiger199 said:


> By size, I mean height. Found TX and that is 5.16 in height.

Click to collapse



Look for xperia sl

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## ob7125 (Feb 22, 2013)

Can anyone suggest the cheapest available android phone with at least a dual core cpu, atleast 4 inch screen and at least 1 gigs of RAM.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Phenziox (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

My phone has real crappy development support, and I'm looking to buy something that I can infinitely play around with. My budget is around 350€ and my eye has fallen on the following: 
- Samsung galaxy s2
- Sony xperia t
- the Sony xperia  sp that's probably going to be announced at MWC
- Samsung galaxy tab 3 when it comes
- Asus memo tab 10 when it comes

As you can see its north phones and tablets, and I don't really mind which it becomes but my favour is growing towards the Sony devices.

Nexus devices aren't available widely in my country (Netherlands)


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 22, 2013)

Phenziox said:


> My phone has real crappy development support, and I'm looking to buy something that I can infinitely play around with. My budget is around 350€ and my eye has fallen on the following:
> - Samsung galaxy s2
> - Sony xperia t
> - the Sony xperia  sp that's probably going to be announced at MWC
> ...

Click to collapse



Since your main requirement is infinite stuff to play with, the S2 is the way to go!
Though specification wise T is a way better option. It has CM10 and also has a very early alpha build for an Ubuntu test. So i think it'll do well in a few months too.
Not too sure about the bottom 2, never heard of Xperia SP.


----------



## dizzyb0y (Feb 22, 2013)

xperia z or HTC butterfly?


----------



## Phenziox (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



dizzyb0y said:


> xperia z or HTC butterfly?

Click to collapse



Xperia z all the way

Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



dizzyb0y said:


> xperia z or HTC butterfly?

Click to collapse



How about Htc one

Well butterfly has a better screen



sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Phenziox (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



vj_dustin said:


> Since your main requirement is infinite stuff to play with, the S2 is the way to go!
> Though specification wise T is a way better option. It has CM10 and also has a very early alpha build for an Ubuntu test. So i think it'll do well in a few months too.
> Not too sure about the bottom 2, never heard of Xperia SP.

Click to collapse



Thanks, I hope it'll do I'm a few months because I think I only have enough money by then 
I'll just keep an eye on everything, you never know what might come along! 

Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app


----------



## sqidsey (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

I've been holding off getting a new replacement for my trusty old desire which is running jb 4.1.2 ...but I've gone and got myself a nexus 4 cause "there's no tomorrow" it was a hard choice but I wasn't going to spend 7-8 hundred dollars for the competition when the nexus costs 450 in oz just couldn't ....

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## toxicstone (Feb 22, 2013)

U30GT vs Visture V5 vs Ployer Momo12

Was first sold on U30GT because it seem to be as good or better as Galaxy Note 10.1 (i believe it was) but someone told me Ployer Momo12 should have better screen and WIFI.
I found another one to, Visture V5 that seem to be really good but i do not know wich one has better hardware and wich one is best in real life, Visture V5 seem to have better battery lifetime 10 000 vs 7200 on U30GT, 2GB ram vs 1GB ram on U30GT and double resolution.

Wrote here because as i know this is the best place to get answers


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 22, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> I want to buy a me phone, because my old nexus s is really starting to annoy me. My budget is very low and I can barely afford a xperia s. I wanted to ask if it's a good choice, because, well, it hasn't yet gotten a jellybean update or cm10, and I don't know if I can go back to using an inferior version of Android.
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10 stable

Click to collapse



When was the last time you checked the XS forum?
CM 10 & 4.1.2 aside, CM 10.1 and 4.2.2 are bubbling up in that forum


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

@Xperia S users - Do the capacitive buttons annoy you on ICS or are they better? 

P.S. Canvas HD is an awesome choice for anyone not interested in ROMs and on a low budget.

Sent from the 32Bit Batman Potayto!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

I figure I may aswell use my own thread to ask for advise on this 

I'm starting work at a bank soon so money really won't be an issue when I buy a phone, which always make these choices easier.

It's gotta be Android because I really couldn't deal with a Windows phone 
I'm thinking I'd prefer a more recent phone, just because it's gonna be more future-proof.
Big screen but not too big. (Can't really be more specific on this because I'm not sure what kinda size I'd be happy with)
3 phones I don't want are the Nexus 4, the SGS4 when that comes out or the SGS3.

I'm leaning more towards HTC because I've never had one of their phones before and it would be a good experience for me to try something new. The One X is too outdated, so the 2 I've been thinking about are either the One X+ or the One. I am open to other suggestions though.

I could be tempted to go with the Xperia Z but I didn't really enjoy my Xperia S and that kinda ruined Sony, in my opinion.

Ideas?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Pushkar Kurhekar said:


> @Xperia S users - Do the capacitive buttons annoy you on ICS or are they better?
> 
> P.S. Canvas HD is an awesome choice for anyone not interested in ROMs and on a low budget.
> 
> Sent from the 32Bit Batman Potayto!

Click to collapse



There wasn't a problem with them when I had it. Other people had problems with them then but I never did.


----------



## cs098 (Feb 23, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> I figure I may aswell use my own thread to ask for advise on this
> 
> I'm starting work at a bank soon so money really won't be an issue when I buy a phone, which always make these choices easier.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



well htc is notorious for bad battery life, think abut this, the xperia z has 2400 mah battery and people say the battery is a bit blow average. Now the htc one has 2300 mah. Da fuq htc? 
I think you should give the xperia z a go or wait for the Motorola x phone if the Sgs4 and n4 are not options.
But the htc DOES have the new snapdragon 600, that blows everything on the market right now, maybe its more battery efficient IDK.
Its definitely future proof tho.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



cs098 said:


> well htc is notorious for bad battery life, think abut this, the xperia z has 2400 mah battery and people say the battery is a bit blow average. Now the htc one has 2300 mah. Da fuq htc?
> I think you should give the xperia z a go or wait for the Motorola x phone if the Sgs4 and n4 are not options.
> But the htc DOES have the new snapdragon 600, that blows everything on the market right now, maybe its more battery efficient IDK.
> Its definitely future proof tho.

Click to collapse



Bad battery life isn't really a problem either to be honest. I'm quite a heavy user of my devices so they run out fairly quick anyway.
Due to that, my S2 used to be on pretty much constant charge


----------



## shazzy1 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Is Xperia p better compared to Xperia Ray?

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## cs098 (Feb 23, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Bad battery life isn't really a problem either to be honest. I'm quite a heavy user of my devices so they run out fairly quick anyway.
> Due to that, my S2 used to be on pretty much constant charge

Click to collapse



I need a bit more since both the xperia z and htc one will work well for you if that's your only criteria, do you like customs romming, a good camera etc.

---------- Post added at 06:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 PM ----------




shazzy1 said:


> Is Xperia p better compared to Xperia Ray?
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



er yeah it is, better specs camera,everything, the only thing the ray has is better is sd card removable battery and a smaller form factor.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



cs098 said:


> I need a bit more since both the xperia z and htc one will work well for you if that's your only criteria, do you like customs romming, a good camera etc.

Click to collapse



I know they'd both fit my criteria well but I just can't make my mind up yet 

A better camera would be preferred as my N7 camera is too crap. Yeah I'll be running custom ROMs but they'll both have good development anyway, the One will probably have more.

Really it will just be for general use so a bit of gaming, customizing, and music. I know that both of those phones will easily be capable of doing what I want with them though.


----------



## Felimenta97 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



m1l4droid said:


> Indeed... but are they stable enough?
> 
> Sent from my Acer A500 running CM10 powered by Thor kernel

Click to collapse



Yes. Except for HDMI, everything works. Some bugs with 4.2 but stable for daily use.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shazzy1 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Cheapest dual core with 1gb of Ram?

I SAW A GHOST OMG!!!!!


----------



## Droidlover123 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



shazzy1 said:


> Cheapest dual core with 1gb of Ram?
> 
> I SAW A GHOST OMG!!!!!

Click to collapse



Galaxy tab 2,nexus 7

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 23, 2013)

Droidlover123 said:


> Galaxy tab 2,nexus 7
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nexus 7 is quad core


----------



## androidfoshizzle (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Dual core actually

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Dark Spark (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

What's the best tablet for $150 ?


----------



## shazzy1 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Am actually looking for a Phone pls!!!?!

I SAW A GHOST OMG!!!!!


----------



## knightrazor (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

What is the best tablet for doing presentations?


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 23, 2013)

shazzy1 said:


> Am actually looking for a Phone pls!!!?!
> 
> I SAW A GHOST OMG!!!!!

Click to collapse



Getting a 1GB RAM is a tight requirement amongst low end phones.
Still the lowest priced phones with it are Micromax Canvas HD, Motorola Atrix 2, Karbonn S1 Titanium. 
Rest all will be around the INR 20000 mark.



Dark Spark said:


> What's the best tablet for $150 ?

Click to collapse



A $149 Nexus 7 + $1 coffee 



knightrazor said:


> What is the best tablet for doing presentations?

Click to collapse



Most probably a 10' tablet, if you intend to directly showcase it on your Tablet.
So Nexus 10 should be a good fit.


----------



## js2892 (Feb 23, 2013)

shazzy1 said:


> Am actually looking for a Phone pls!!!?!
> 
> I SAW A GHOST OMG!!!!!

Click to collapse



canvas 2: 1ghz dual core but 512mb ram (u can get for INR 10,500)
canvas hd: 1.2ghz quad core and 1 gb ram (INR 14,000)

can also try intel xolo
1.6 ghz single core with hyper-threading(which means a single physical core has two virtual cores inside it...more performance than single core but less than dual-cores), 1 gb ram and 8mp camera..
my friend has the phone..it's very smooth and service support is good too!!:good:
Price: 15,000


----------



## Dark Spark (Feb 23, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> A $149 Nexus 7 + $1 coffee

Click to collapse



But the nexus 7 is $200
except if you're talking about the rumors of a $150 one.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 23, 2013)

androidfoshizzle said:


> Dual core actually
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



This vvv


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 23, 2013)

Dark Spark said:


> But the nexus 7 is $200
> except if you're talking about the rumors of a $150 one.

Click to collapse



Oh, that was 150 euros.. :/
Sorry about that.
Well for $150, you have the Acer Iconia B1.
Dual Core + JB. The only slight con is the 512MB RAM.
But IMO it's the best bang for buck in this segment!


----------



## gtuck1002 (Feb 23, 2013)

*which tablet is easier to root*

looking to buy either tablet like to know which is easier to root Samsung tab 2 7  or nexus 7 ........thanks


----------



## Felimenta97 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



gtuck1002 said:


> looking to buy either tablet like to know which is easier to root Samsung tab 2 7  or nexus 7 ........thanks

Click to collapse



Nexus 7. Every Nexus ate the easiest to root.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dachurchpcguy (Feb 23, 2013)

shazzy1 said:


> Am actually looking for a Phone pls!!!?!
> 
> I SAW A GHOST OMG!!!!!

Click to collapse



I paid around $138 for my HTC Amaze on ebay.  Dual core 1.5Ghz. 1GB RAM, nice phone, my daughter's now that I have a Nexus 4.

My son's phone is just shy of your requirements, he has an HTC 4G slide.  Dual core 1.2Ghz, 768MB RAM.  He needed the keyboard for games.  He busted the screen on his original so we got a replacement on ebay for $114.05.  The description said "lower condition", it had one minor scratch on the screen.

I shop on ebay for buy it now sorted by lowest price, four of my last five phones were purchased that way.  I found the Nexus 4 on CL.


----------



## MissBizz (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

I have never owned a tablet yet but am looking into getting one. I am just starting to get into rooting and custom ROMs and will probably bring that over to my tablet. I own a gnex for a phone that I plan on keeping for awhile. 

I'm looking for a tablet to use on the go, but still want a 10". Something to play games, browse the internet when on roadtrips, movies, a bit of everything. Also something to use for internet at home when I'm too lazy to turn the laptop on. I'm leaning towards the nexus 10 just due to what I'm guessing will be great dev support. But is there a tablet out (or coming) that blows the nexus away and is worth straying from the nexus family?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## dachurchpcguy (Feb 23, 2013)

*Nexus 4!*



sqidsey said:


> I've been holding off getting a new replacement for my trusty old desire which is running jb 4.2.2 ...but I've gone and got myself a nexus 4 cause "there's no tomorrow" it was a hard choice but I wasn't going to spend 7-8 hundred dollars for the competition when the nexus costs 450 in oz just couldn't ....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium

Click to collapse



I've had mine for about a week and I love it.  The only issue is the 16GB storage. You need to be careful with which apps you choose.  I run Navigon instead of TomTom because TomTom loads the complete USA map while Navigon allows you to pick and choose your maps.

It's incredibly fast and with two gigs of RAM I never run out even with 4-5 apps running simultaneously.


----------



## Dakkus (Feb 23, 2013)

So, I've got something of an unorthodox way of looking into this.

Primarily I'd need a phone that has the possibility to install a good calendar that can show the next important appointments on the home screen. Meego got murdered, Windows phone is something I want to stay away from and Symbian's quite out of question as well. And, I'd prefer Google being blind to my life.
Seems an Android device with Cyanogen Mod and some calendar with SyncML support is the best available option (or the least bad, if you want to put it that way :þ ). Now, having never had a smartphone, I might indeed be a bit of a newb. Got enough generic computer skills on various platforms for finding out how to precisely root the device and getting through the job alive. Also, I can leave my Ubuntu desktop running 24/7, if constant server access is required. But, which device to buy?

So this is what I'd need:*
* Screen around the "normal size" – that is, something around the size of an iPhone. Maybe a tad bit larger or smaller, but Galaxy note is definitely too large and Galaxy Mini definitely too small.
* Enough processor power for the UI to work without any sluggishness
* Easily rootable
* A CM rom available that crashes less often than about once a month (every two weeks is a tad bit too much, but every three weeks might be acceptable)
* Low price. Seems that something in the ballpark of 150€ (about 200$) is where the phones get decent.*

Phones that I could find out to exist on the market with a quick search (ordered by how interesting they seem according to size of screen, resolution and price. No idea of real usability, so I might have this list in a stupid order):
Huawei Vision U8850, 3,7" 480x800, 114€
ZTE Blade III (3), 4" 800x480, 139€
Huawei Ideos X5 Pro U8800, 3,8" 480x800, 165€
LG Optimus L5 (E610), 4", 480x320, 162€
Samsung Galaxy Xcover S5690, 3,65" 320x480, 155€
ZTE Kis II V788, 3,5" 480x320, 139€
Samsung GT-S5830 Galaxy Ace, 3,5" 480x320, 149€
Samsung Galaxy Ace Duos (S6802), 3,5" 480x320, 176€

So, which one would you recommend? 

Other models will do as well, as long as there's a way I can get my hands on them. When I know what to google for, I can probably find out about its availability. If my price requirement is too restrictive.
Also, if you have a phone laying around that meets my requirements and are happy to send it to Finland, name your price


----------



## trevordale (Feb 24, 2013)

Dakkus said:


> So, I've got something of an unorthodox way of looking into this.
> 
> Primarily I'd need a phone that has the possibility to install a good calendar that can show the next important appointments on the home screen. Meego got murdered, Windows phone is something I want to stay away from and Symbian's quite out of question as well. And, I'd prefer Google being blind to my life.
> Seems an Android device with Cyanogen Mod and some calendar with SyncML support is the best available option (or the least bad, if you want to put it that way :þ ). Now, having never had a smartphone, I might indeed be a bit of a newb. Got enough generic computer skills on various platforms for finding out how to precisely root the device and getting through the job alive. Also, I can leave my Ubuntu desktop running 24/7, if constant server access is required. But, which device to buy?
> ...

Click to collapse



I bought the samsung captivate glide i 927 


its number 3 in the best phones of 2012 

Carrier
Type	AT&T
Form Factor
Form Factor	Touchscreen
Color
Color	Black
Network
Frequencies and Data Type	UMTS 850/1900/2100; GSM 850/900/1800/1900
Data Speed	4G HSPA+ 21 Mbps (Category 14)
SAR value - Head (W/kg)	SAR Value: Head 0.20 W/kg
SAR value - Body Worn (W/kg)	SAR Value: Body 0.54 W/kg
Platform
Platform	Android 2.3, Gingerbread
CPU / Processor
Processor Speed, Type	1GHz Dual-core Tegra™ 2 Processor
Display
Main Display Resolution	480x800 Pixels
Main Display Size	4.0”
Main Display Technology	Super AMOLED™
Features
GPS Navigation	Yes
Camera
Camera Resolution	8.0 MP
Front-facing Camera Resolution	1.3 MP
Video
Features	HD 720P video camera
Business & Office
Features	Enhanced Exchange ActiveSync® (EAS) to sync email, contacts, calendar and tasks, Device and SD card encryption, Virtual private network support
Memory
Internal Memory	1GB RAM/1GB ROM/8GB
External Memory/microSD™ Capacity	microSD™ card


 i got mine on e bay for $100.00 usa and a new screen for it was only 100 more


----------



## Felimenta97 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

One question: since when Glide is one of the top 3 of 2012? You can easily put Galaxy S3, HTC One X, Xperia T, Note 2, One X+, Xperia V and so on...

Enviado de meu LT26i usando o Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Dakkus said:


> So, I've got something of an unorthodox way of looking into this.
> 
> Primarily I'd need a phone that has the possibility to install a good calendar that can show the next important appointments on the home screen. Meego got murdered, Windows phone is something I want to stay away from and Symbian's quite out of question as well. And, I'd prefer Google being blind to my life.
> Seems an Android device with Cyanogen Mod and some calendar with SyncML support is the best available option (or the least bad, if you want to put it that way :þ ). Now, having never had a smartphone, I might indeed be a bit of a newb. Got enough generic computer skills on various platforms for finding out how to precisely root the device and getting through the job alive. Also, I can leave my Ubuntu desktop running 24/7, if constant server access is required. But, which device to buy?
> ...

Click to collapse



S3 Mini? Good option, Android 4.1 out of the box, dual core 1ghz, NovaThor processor, although the only thing is that CM is in alpha stage. Although I feel the touchwiz calendar is quite good, atleast better than those I have tried. 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sqidsey (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Coming from my s-on desire with only 140 or so mb for me to play with a nexus 4 16 gb it'll seem like 1hell of a lot thou ...my SD card which is 16 gb is only a third  full nd that's mainly different ROM backups nd music ...can't wait to have a go at dead trigger ....with multi touch....:thumbup:

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Dakkus (Feb 24, 2013)

trevordale said:


> I bought the samsung captivate glide i 927

Click to collapse



Seems reasonably priced and all, but how do I get it shipped to the better side of the pond?

With 275 € the S3 Mini is almost twice as expensive as I'm ready to pay.

Thanks for those pieces of advice anyway. Still gotta wait for others to reply


----------



## Phenziox (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Dakkus said:


> Seems reasonably priced and all, but how do I get it shipped to the better side of the pond?
> 
> With 275 € the S3 Mini is almost twice as expensive as I'm ready to pay.
> 
> Thanks for those pieces of advice anyway. Still gotta wait for others to reply

Click to collapse



Htc explorer maybe? In Holland it costs around 120€  I haven't had it so I don't know about the calendar 

Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app


----------



## boofman (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



huperetes said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> I am planning a presentation to demonstrate the benefits of JTAG for data recovery on embedded systems.  The audience has approx. 12th grade education, but higher than average computer understanding.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Samsung Galaxy Spica..it's pretty old but it has a dedicated community for it..

Sent from my Blade using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mardon (Feb 24, 2013)

*AW: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



boofman said:


> Samsung Galaxy Spica..it's pretty old but it has a dedicated community for it..
> 
> Sent from my Blade using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Spica already exist! Look in legacy and low activity section

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5830 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## bean1975 (Feb 24, 2013)

I did a quick search and apparently my choices are Huawei Honor 2, Xiaomi MI-2, Meizu MX2 (I searched on <4.5", 2GB RAM). Which of these have the best alternative ROM support?


----------



## K3n H1mur4 (Feb 24, 2013)

Dakkus said:


> Seems reasonably priced and all, but how do I get it shipped to the better side of the pond?
> 
> With 275 € the S3 Mini is almost twice as expensive as I'm ready to pay.
> 
> Thanks for those pieces of advice anyway. Still gotta wait for others to reply

Click to collapse



I'd go for a Galaxy Nexus, you might get it second-hand for below 200 euros, I think. Maybe you can even get it brand new on a local store for that price, since Nexus 4 is out and they need to free space for it.
About Galaxy Nexus: it's a Nexus device, so it has better dev support than any other you can get. Plus, it has quite a nice performance (specially considering it's your first smartphone) and, if CyanogenMod doesn't fit your needs, you can put Ubuntu Phone on it, AFAIK it's already out for download.


----------



## ashish2193 (Feb 25, 2013)

*right now best phone*

I think right now best phone is OPPO FIND5. it is uses apq8064 which has very good performance and one of best.and price is also low for such device


----------



## enjoymoosic (Feb 25, 2013)

*Phone for smaller pockets*

Hi, y'all. I'm looking for a new phone that will fit my pocket a lot nicer.
I wear fairly slim jeans, so my pockets are usually rather small, and my Galaxy S3 
refuses to fit into my pockets, especially when I'm sitting down. (lol) I'm loving it, but 
my hands were a tad too small for it anyway.

Anyway, I've used a Galaxy Nexus, Galaxy S3, Iphone 4s, and Xperia Go,
and none of them seem quite the right size. I'm really looking for something (in terms of dimensions)
between the size of the Iphone 4 and the Galaxy Nexus.

So I suppose my question is, what's the best phone between the size of an iPhone 4 and a Galaxy Nexus?

Thanks.


----------



## bonpascher (Feb 25, 2013)

*Star N9589 MTK 6589*

Plus nous avançons dans le temps et plus nous rattrapons, en terme de finition, performance, qualité les modèles de grande marque comme les Galaxy SIII ou les Galaxy Note II.

Ici ce modèle Star N9589, premier téléphone de notre catalogue, avec le nouveau processeur quatre-cœur MT6589, 1GO de mémoire RAM, 8GO de Mémoire ROM, un capteur photo arrière de 8MP et 3MP pour l’avant, un écran de 5,7 pouces avec une résolution de 1280X720 et 2 cartes SIM supportés, le tout exploité par la dernière version d’Android Jelly Bean….

Beaucoup moins cher que certains téléphones de marques à performance équivalente, ce téléphone et incontestablement le meilleur produit de notre nôtre catalogue pour les téléphones double SIM.
Carte 8GO offerte et livraison comprise
Regardez notre description détaillé :  www.bonpascher.com 
Portable Pas Cher


----------



## dazza_84 (Feb 25, 2013)

***DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Hi, I currently have a iphone 4, I was gonna upgrade early but i'd have to pay quite a bit so decided to wait until it was free but in the meantime I really miss android so was wondering what was a good phone just to see me through like the next 5 months? I only have about £150 cos money is a bit tight at the minute. I'm in the u.k

Many thanks


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 25, 2013)

enjoymoosic said:


> Hi, y'all. I'm looking for a new phone that will fit my pocket a lot nicer.
> I wear fairly slim jeans, so my pockets are usually rather small, and my Galaxy S3
> refuses to fit into my pockets, especially when I'm sitting down. (lol) I'm loving it, but
> my hands were a tad too small for it anyway.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well for some reason every company seems to think that big is good for everyone, so not a lot of new stuff for decent screen size lovers.
IMO 4.3 should be fine for you (kind of between 4 & 4.7)
So you are looking at Galaxy S2, Xperia S, Xperia ion seems midway too.



neflerine said:


> 7 inches is too large to me, 110 grams is the most in the pocket I can support. I just buy an Xperia E, its pretty good, perf are not very good as well, but its enough for me

Click to collapse



Ok, i guess.. 



bonpascher said:


> Plus nous avançons dans le temps et plus nous rattrapons, en terme de finition, performance, qualité les modèles de grande marque comme les Galaxy SIII ou les Galaxy Note II.
> 
> Ici ce modèle Star N9589, premier téléphone de notre catalogue, avec le nouveau processeur quatre-cœur MT6589, 1GO de mémoire RAM, 8GO de Mémoire ROM, un capteur photo arrière de 8MP et 3MP pour l’avant, un écran de 5,7 pouces avec une résolution de 1280X720 et 2 cartes SIM supportés, le tout exploité par la dernière version d’Android Jelly Bean….
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



English only please!



dazza_84 said:


> Hi, I currently have a iphone 4, I was gonna upgrade early but i'd have to pay quite a bit so decided to wait until it was free but in the meantime I really miss android so was wondering what was a good phone just to see me through like the next 5 months? I only have about £150 cos money is a bit tight at the minute. I'm in the u.k
> 
> Many thanks

Click to collapse



With that budget you are looking at Xperia tipo, miro, Desire C, Galaxy S Duos.
But IMO Xperia U is the best buy in that range!
Or look around on eBay you might find an Xperia go in that budget too!


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Can't decide between Xperia S, Ion, Galaxy Grand and SGS2.

It's a war between Development, Size, Price and Battery Life...

Any suggestions? I'll be doing Custom ROMs.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 25, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> Can't decide between Xperia S, Ion, Galaxy Grand and SGS2.
> 
> It's a war between Development, Size, Price and Battery Life...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Keep Xperia ion out, even the XS beats it in performance 
As for the rest of the 3, you have had enough discussions over it XD

XS - HD screen, Bad battery, weird buttons (might differ), great build, growing XDA support

S2 - Super AMOLED (personally viewing in bright sunlight is a tough job), great battery, huge XDA support, plasticky build (personally found fine)

Grand - Initial tests suggest it beats S2 & XS in performance, but it just might be the JB talking. But still, it is great value for money if 5' is fine with you!
But it might lack XDA support due to an unknown though most probably Broadcomm chipset.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Lt. Win said:


> Can't decide between Xperia S, Ion, Galaxy Grand and SGS2.
> 
> It's a war between Development, Size, Price and Battery Life...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gotta say the SGS2 because of it's amazing developer support and purely because even though it's been out for ages now, it still out-performs most new phones that are out.


----------



## huperetes (Feb 25, 2013)

boofman said:


> Samsung Galaxy Spica..it's pretty old but it has a dedicated community for it..
> 
> Sent from my Blade using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thank you for the idea.  The cost of the Spica/i5700 is prohibitive at  $100+.  I was hoping to buy at least a handful of the chosen model, and  tear down one or two to photograph and document the process.

Anything in the lower price range, preferably below $30/device?


----------



## shazzy1 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



js2892 said:


> canvas 2: 1ghz dual core but 512mb ram (u can get for INR 10,500)
> canvas hd: 1.2ghz quad core and 1 gb ram (INR 14,000)
> 
> can also try intel xolo
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks bro !!!! Do u think using swap RAM is effective?

Sent from my Xperia Ray using xda premium


----------



## cheesecarrot (Feb 26, 2013)

My current smartphone broke, and unfortunately, the only options available for me on AT&T are the Atrix HD and HTC One X. I check periodically for a refurbished Galaxy Note (the first one) to come around, but I'm not holding my breath and I kind of need a phone by May at the latest.

I like both of them, but the HTC One X has a few advantages I like but makes me worry by not having a microSD port. What do you guys think? Or do you guys think it's likely for the Galaxy Note (refurb) to come around?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



cheesecarrot said:


> My current smartphone broke, and unfortunately, the only options available for me on AT&T are the Atrix HD and HTC One X. I check periodically for a refurbished Galaxy Note (the first one) to come around, but I'm not holding my breath and I kind of need a phone by May at the latest.
> 
> I like both of them, but the HTC One X has a few advantages I like but makes me worry by not having a microSD port. What do you guys think? Or do you guys think it's likely for the Galaxy Note (refurb) to come around?

Click to collapse



Definitely One X 

Atrix HD sucks. Friend has it 

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## cheesecarrot (Feb 26, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Definitely One X
> 
> Atrix HD sucks. Friend has it
> 
> You just got trolled by Darkknight

Click to collapse



You think I'll be okay with the stock memory, no external?


----------



## paolorav (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm happy with S.G.III


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## ti0 (Feb 26, 2013)

*What single core phone to buy*

Im looking for a phone just under or £100
Has lots of costom roms and supported by xda developers
single core
What would be the fastest single core that i would be able to find?
Easy to find in uk?

Thanks allot for your time


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



ti0 said:


> Im looking for a phone just under or £100
> Has lots of costom roms and supported by xda developers
> single core
> What would be the fastest single core that i would be able to find?
> ...

Click to collapse



LG Optimus One 

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## nexxer (Feb 26, 2013)

nexxer said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Galaxy S2 just broke and service is asking me 240 euros to repair it. I am contemplating getting a new one for 330 off amazon.de, but figured I'll look around first to see if there's anything similar around at most 450 euros.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To follow up on this with what I learned after looking at the market the last few weeks, I ended up ordering a new S2 for 330 euros off Amazon 2 weeks ago. I couldn't find a similarly priced phone with similar or better performance without any compromises on SD card and removable battery, plus I already have some accessories for it, especially extra batteries and a case.

I was very tempted by the Motorla Razr i (the one with the Intel Atom 2 ghz cpu since the Razr M isn't sold in Europe) due to its very compact size, but decided against it because I feared potential issues due with apps due to the Atom CPU, and also the non-removable battery.

I was also tempted by the Sony Xperia Acro S at +50 euros, but again non-removable battery. It seems that the only manufacturer that seems to have removable batteries, sd cards, and a hardware home button (more useful than you can imagine) is Samsung.

The new HTC One looks great albeit with a non-removable battery, and I may revisit it for an upgrade in a few months. Until then, I am very happy to be using a fast S2 again after using the much slower Galaxy Duos for a few weeks.


----------



## ti0 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

What about the desire hd instead 
Of the LG as it seems as it has better specs 

I'm looking for the best phone within my budget  which is a used phone at 110 pound or less 

Any help is appreciated 

I will be buying this phone to root and tweak so a phone supported by xda is a plus


----------



## xweb10 (Feb 27, 2013)

cheesecarrot said:


> My current smartphone broke, and unfortunately, the only options available for me on AT&T are the Atrix HD and HTC One X. I check periodically for a refurbished Galaxy Note (the first one) to come around, but I'm not holding my breath and I kind of need a phone by May at the latest.
> 
> I like both of them, but the HTC One X has a few advantages I like but makes me worry by not having a microSD port. What do you guys think? Or do you guys think it's likely for the Galaxy Note (refurb) to come around?

Click to collapse



The One X is a nice looking phone, too.


----------



## leaffan99 (Feb 27, 2013)

paolorav said:


> I'm happy with S.G.III

Click to collapse



My brother has it too, I want that or the Nexus 4!


----------



## Bartor495 (Feb 27, 2013)

If anyone is looking for a cheap tablet and doesn't need wifi tether or bluetooth, I would suggest Irulu 7 tablet. Its a pretty stable build, and some versions of it come bundled with a keyboard for $80. I even looked at reviews for all brands and theres no reviews about an "instabrick" after installing an app.


----------



## nishar2 (Feb 28, 2013)

*XDA*

Good Website neat and genuine...


----------



## MureFit (Feb 28, 2013)

*I don't know..*

Hello guys! I am a pretty old member, but i haven't commented much yet, so don't accuse me. I want to buy a phone, with a ARMv7 Processor(if possible >1GHz) and the price should range from 100 to maximum 250 €. If there is someone who might help me, please reply to this message. If you're a romanian, even better. Thanks!


----------



## eSALTS (Mar 1, 2013)

I own the Acer Iconia A500 and I'm pretty pleased with it.  The camera sucks, but for every day, normal use it works well for me.


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

S IV supposedly has an octa core processor at 1.8GHz! Dafuq?!

http://www.ciol.com/ciol/news/174841/samsung-galaxy-s-iv-launch-march-14-reports

Sent from my HTC Wildfire™ S powered by Jelly King®

[HELP THREAD] Official Wildfire S Help Thread!


----------



## gagdude (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Lt. Win said:


> S IV supposedly has an octa core processor at 1.8GHz! Dafuq?!
> 
> http://www.ciol.com/ciol/news/174841/samsung-galaxy-s-iv-launch-march-14-reports
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



More like Snapdragon 600 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Confirmed from antutu Galaxy s4
will use Exynos 5410 Octa @1.8ghz  , 13mp camera , lte



sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## matknny (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

I have a question. I have Samsung galaxy s3 atm, and with the s4 about to come out I'm going to sell my phone as the price will fall. I can get £260 from trading in. What phone should I get at around that price? I don't have a problem of adding £100 tops. Any platform accepted but very happy with android. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



i9100g user said:


> Confirmed from antutu Galaxy s4
> will use Exynos 5410 Octa @1.8ghz  , 13mp camera , lte
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why octa? Whats the use? Wanna make it fly? 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire™ S powered by Jelly King®

[HELP THREAD] Official Wildfire S Help Thread!


----------



## js2892 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



matknny said:


> I have a question. I have Samsung galaxy s3 atm, and with the s4 about to come out I'm going to sell my phone as the price will fall. I can get £260 from trading in. What phone should I get at around that price? I don't have a problem of adding £100 tops. Any platform accepted but very happy with android.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nexus 4 is a good option in this range.. 

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Lt. Win said:


> Why octa? Whats the use? Wanna make it fly?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire™ S powered by Jelly King®
> 
> [HELP THREAD] Official Wildfire S Help Thread!

Click to collapse



4 cores for battery and 4 for performance




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## js2892 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Lt. Win said:


> Why octa? Whats the use? Wanna make it fly?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire™ S powered by Jelly King®
> 
> [HELP THREAD] Official Wildfire S Help Thread!

Click to collapse



In ces they said.. Processing power will be provided by 4 cores and other 4 will facilitate battery saving.. Battery saving up to 70%
Much like tegra quad core which has one extra core for battery saving! 

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



js2892 said:


> In ces they said.. Processing power will be provided by 4 cores and other 4 will facilitate battery saving.. Battery saving up to 70%
> Much like tegra quad core which has one extra core for battery saving!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I still don't get the idea, but its their choice.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire™ S powered by Jelly King®

[HELP THREAD] Official Wildfire S Help Thread!


----------



## matknny (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



js2892 said:


> Nexus 4 is a good option in this range..
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Its what I keep thinking but what are my other options. I only know of halo devices really lol.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## yagnesh97 (Mar 1, 2013)

*confused????*

guys my budget is 7000/- I'm badly confused which android phone should I buy? I have some options:-  sgy, sg pocket, karbonn a15, and karbonn a9+......please reply your opinion...


----------



## Shadow_2k13 (Mar 1, 2013)

*1*

11


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Lt. Win said:


> I still don't get the idea, but its their choice.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire™ S powered by Jelly King®
> 
> [HELP THREAD] Official Wildfire S Help Thread!

Click to collapse



Because those 4 A15 cores would consume too much power even on idle so there are 4 A7 cores for battery savings




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Shadow_2k13 said:


> 11

Click to collapse



Care to explain this wonderfully insightful first post? Or is it just the start of a useless ten posts to enable you to post spam in the development threads? 

_   “Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and it may be necessary from time to time to give a stupid or misinformed beholder a black eye.” 
― Jim Henson     _


----------



## js2892 (Mar 1, 2013)

matknny said:


> Its what I keep thinking but what are my other options. I only know of halo devices really lol.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



u can check about local companies...
u have experienced galaxy s3, so most of the phones will not look so good in front of it... all i can think of is nexus 4 which came s3 and has excellent specs and decent price...or u could wait for next nexus device..google i/o is on 15th may so it might get released then..but by that time s4 might also come out!!


----------



## matknny (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



js2892 said:


> u can check about local companies...
> u have experienced galaxy s3, so most of the phones will not look so good in front of it... all i can think of is nexus 4 which came s3 and has excellent specs and decent price...or u could wait for next nexus device..Google i/o is on 15th may so it might get released then..but by that time s4 might also come out!!

Click to collapse



Brilliant thoughts. I am thinking Nexus 4 or keep my galaxy longer. I love the idea of getting another nexus. I don't think Google i/o will have a new phone unless it's a Motorola nexus x or whatever. What about the used phone market. What and where could I get a used phone is a issue too as it seems there haven't been many other phones last year that are comparable.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## p.rahulganesh (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

I am planning to buy micromax a110 plz suggest is it better?


Sent from my GT-I9103 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 1, 2013)

p.rahulganesh said:


> I am planning to buy micromax a110 plz suggest is it better?
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9103 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Instead of the A110, you should get the Canvas HD i.e. A116
The only worry is that the after sale service of Micromax sucks and you cannot expect an XDA forum for it!


----------



## amarjit_rsingh (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



vj_dustin said:


> Instead of the A110, you should get the Canvas HD i.e. A116
> The only worry is that the after sale service of Micromax sucks and you cannot expect an XDA forum for it!

Click to collapse



That is true

Sent from my Micromax A68 using xda premium


----------



## yagnesh97 (Mar 2, 2013)

*Android*

guys my budget is 7000/- I'm badly confused which android phone should Ibuy?


----------



## amarjit_rsingh (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



yagnesh97 said:


> guys my budget is 7000/- I'm badly confused which android phone should Ibuy?

Click to collapse



micromax smarty comes in that price range

Sent from my Micromax A68 using xda premium


----------



## js2892 (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



yagnesh97 said:


> guys my budget is 7000/- I'm badly confused which android phone should Ibuy?

Click to collapse



U can get micromax, karbonn phone in this range with ICS 
if u can wait.. Galaxy young is coming with jelly bean.. Price still not known but it will be around 7-8k..i guess! 

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app


----------



## yagnesh97 (Mar 2, 2013)

*android phone*

is micromax or karbonn's android development in xda...or should i go with galaxy frame

---------- Post added at 10:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 AM ----------

The Galaxy Young has a 3.27-inch, 480
x 320 resolution LCD, 1GHz processor,
768MB of RAM, 4GB internal memory
with microSD card slot, 3 megapixel
fixed focus camera, VGA video
recording at 24fps, Bluetooth 3.0, Wi-Fi,
A-GPS, digital compass, Android 4.1
Jelly Bean and a 1,300mAh battery.
The Galaxy Fame has similar specs but
a slightly bigger 3.5-inch display of the
same resolution, 5 megapixel rear
camera with auto-focus, VGA front
facing camera, 512MB of RAM (yes, it's
less for some reason) and optional NFC.
Both devices will offer an option of a
dual-SIM model depending upon the
region.
No word yet on the pricing and
availability of both the handsets.


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



yagnesh97 said:


> is micromax or karbonn's android development in xda...or should i go with galaxy frame
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope, only Canvas 2 A110 has some development, but nothing else does.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire™ S powered by Jelly King®

[HELP THREAD] Official Wildfire S Help Thread!


----------



## yagnesh97 (Mar 2, 2013)

yagnesh97 said:


> is micromax or karbonn's android development in xda...or should i go with galaxy frame
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i like the galaxy frame


----------



## bmstrong (Mar 2, 2013)

Background: I have never owned a computer. I currently do not own a HDTV. In the last six months I've used, in no particular order: Nexus 7, Galaxy Note, Galaxy Note 2, Lumia 900, Lumia 920, Nokia 808 and my current daily driver a Nexus 4. I need a bigger screen to watch my movie's and TV shows on. It would be awesome to finally have a USB port and not have to go to the local libraries for my heavy lifting. Thoughts?

(I confess a irrational urge for a Chromebook Pixel. It's too bad I cannot sell the terabyte of storage to recoup some of the cost.) (Surface Pro. I like it just not at that price.) (Nexus 10, I love the screen. Not at that price.)


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



bmstrong said:


> Background: I have never owned a computer. I currently do not own a HDTV. In the last six months I've used, in no particular order: Nexus 7, Galaxy Note, Galaxy Note 2, Lumia 900, Lumia 920, Nokia 808 and my current daily driver a Nexus 4. I need a bigger screen to watch my movie's and TV shows on. It would be awesome to finally have a USB port and not have to go to the local libraries for my heavy lifting. Thoughts?
> 
> (I confess a irrational urge for a Chromebook Pixel. It's too bad I cannot sell the terabyte of storage to recoup some of the cost.) (Surface Pro. I like it just not at that price.) (Nexus 10, I love the screen. Not at that price.)

Click to collapse



Are you seriously even considering the chromebook?
Its priced at $1400 i think and offers nothing.
Instead get yourself an ultrabook or a normal laptop.
I got my ASUS K53SM-SX010D for about $800 with 750gb hdd, 2gb GPU, 4gb RAM.
So instead of the chromebook yoi can even get an alienware xD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Thoughts on the Galaxy Grand for battery life and performance? Screen is "alright". I expected 720x1280...

Sent from my HTC Wildfire™ S powered by Jelly King®

[HELP THREAD] Official Wildfire S Help Thread!


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 2, 2013)

WWWWWWTTTTTTTTFFFFFFF!!


----------



## js2892 (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



vj_dustin said:


> WWWWWWTTTTTTTTFFFFFFF!!

Click to collapse



Mother of god! 
Who needs a grand now! 

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



vj_dustin said:


> WWWWWWTTTTTTTTFFFFFFF!!

Click to collapse



HEEEEEEELLLLLLLL YEAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH

but I'm buying in April....

Edit: DOES THAT MEAN THEY'RE LAUNCHING IT HERE!? I want warranty....

Edit 2: Seems still no word on official launch. Not buying it till I have warranty. :|

Sent from my HTC Wildfire™ S powered by Jelly King®

[HELP THREAD] Official Wildfire S Help Thread!


----------



## js2892 (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Lt. Win said:


> HEEEEEEELLLLLLLL YEAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH
> 
> but I'm buying in April....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This one is imported.. 
The official release will be of 30k+ bcoz lg doesn't want the original price to be kept as their optimus g  phone will become obsolete.. 
Google wants lower price.. There is a high probability that it may not be released in India! 

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm starting to wonder that, that site is fake!
With prices hiked by 5%, 16GB model at the US MRP is just impossibru!!

EDIT: Google "Shopyourworld"
The first page says it all, epic fraud website!
Sorry for the false excitement, lets get back to discussing XS vs Grand vs S2..


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



vj_dustin said:


> I'm starting to wonder that, that site is fake!
> With prices hiked by 5%, 16GB model at the US MRP is just impossibru!!
> 
> EDIT: Google "Shopyourworld"
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes... *sighs* now thoughts about Grand? I'm not buying S2 if I don't get it for 20k. Not worth it, not even for development.

 P.S. Galaxy Fame And young And S2+ released today / yesterday can't remember... That should mean S3 Mini is coming soon... (Yes vj I still have hopes for it )

Sent from my HTC Wildfire™ S powered by Jelly King®

[HELP THREAD] Official Wildfire S Help Thread!


----------



## js2892 (Mar 2, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> I'm starting to wonder that, that site is fake!
> With prices hiked by 5%, 16GB model at the US MRP is just impossibru!!
> 
> EDIT: Google "Shopyourworld"
> ...

Click to collapse



u can still get it for 28k(16gb) on ebay... i guess that would be a genuine one!


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



js2892 said:


> u can still get it for 28k(16gb) on ebay... i guess that would be a genuine one!

Click to collapse



On junglee there's one for 24k if anyone wants.. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire™ S powered by Jelly King®

[HELP THREAD] Official Wildfire S Help Thread!


----------



## Felimenta97 (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



zeegod said:


> minimum ten posts to talk about roms...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm just not sending a report to mods right now because I'm on my phone...

It is against the rules to post like that.
Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shivamsharmaoo7 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi everyone.....
I want to know which phone is better Galxy ace duos s6802 Or experia Tipo


----------



## Dhiraj (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



shivamsharmaoo7 said:


> Hi everyone.....
> I want to know which phone is better Galxy ace duos s6802 Or experia Tipo

Click to collapse



Go for galaxy s duos,  don't go for ace or tipo.


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



shivamsharmaoo7 said:


> Hi everyone.....
> I want to know which phone is better Galxy ace duos s6802 Or experia Tipo

Click to collapse



On paper S duos would look better inspite of gingerbread.

But in reality, its crap. The "5MP" camera is worse than the tipos 3.2 one. The display has too much contrast, and screen quality is equally bad. Tipo display is really good, plus it fits in your hand and it has ICS. if you are into modding you can even get 4.1 running on it.

Trust me, buy the Tipo.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire™ S powered by Jelly King®

[HELP THREAD] Official Wildfire S Help Thread!


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Two of my friends have a S Duos and a Tipo, and personally I found S duos better.
Better cam, more RAM, JB update, bigger screen.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gnexus47 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Need help for budget low- to mid-end smartphone*

I have a Nexus One. It still looks and works perfectly....but I want an upgrade. Slight upgrade, though. My budget isn't fixed, but if I get more money, I'm gonna buy the Galaxy Nexus (nothing more expensive than that!). Still, I don't want a dual-core because I'm not a gamer. Probably the only games that are ever gonna be on my phone are Temple Run, Fruit Ninja, Inotia3, etc. - low-demanding games, to be specific. The reason I want to upgrade from N1 is its small bugs: multi-touch is only 2-fingers and even that is having issues. The screen is 3.7". Small...I'd like a 4" at least.

Therefore, my main target is the Nexus S (old, but the multi-touch is 5-point, the capacitive navigation buttons are no longer bugged, S-AMOLED/S-LCD screen, 16GB memory, JB 4.1 <4.2 with custom ROM>, so it basically offers what I want). However, there are some other phones which seem to be equal (or even better) than the NS: the Samsung Wave III has a better CPU and media handling, but the Bada OS is kinda limited..I don't want high demanding apps...but I DO want lots of apps. I don't know what kind of apps the Samsung Apps store has, but if they are Java - goodbye Wave 3! The other kind of phone I've seen are the Windows Phone 7's ... LG Optimus 7, Samsung Omnia 7, etc. Windows Phone could be an interesting experience (free USB internet - yay!), but I don't know if it's worth it to ditch Android (especially a Nexus device) for it.

Please let me know if you have other suggestions or prefer one of the phones above...and DON'T go "Save for Galaxy Nexus" on me, I said I'll buy it if I have a raised budget. For now, please answer for my current budget. 

Thanks


----------



## banasonic (Mar 3, 2013)

*little help*

i wanna ask how about xperia z and zl can i get any one of them they have problem or not and they better than lg optimus G pro ??


----------



## Felimenta97 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



banasonic said:


> i wanna ask how about xperia z and zl can i get any one of them they have problem or not and they better than lg optimus G pro ??

Click to collapse



Both have about the same specs, but Z wins in almost every term. What Sony does is amazing to improve performance.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 01:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 PM ----------




gnexus47 said:


> I have a Nexus One. It still looks and works perfectly....but I want an upgrade. Slight upgrade, though. My budget isn't fixed, but if I get more money, I'm gonna buy the Galaxy Nexus (nothing more expensive than that!). Still, I don't want a dual-core because I'm not a gamer. Probably the only games that are ever gonna be on my phone are Temple Run, Fruit Ninja, Inotia3, etc. - low-demanding games, to be specific. The reason I want to upgrade from N1 is its small bugs: multi-touch is only 2-fingers and even that is having issues. The screen is 3.7". Small...I'd like a 4" at least.
> 
> Therefore, my main target is the Nexus S (old, but the multi-touch is 5-point, the capacitive navigation buttons are no longer bugged, S-AMOLED/S-LCD screen, 16GB memory, JB 4.1 <4.2 with custom ROM>, so it basically offers what I want). However, there are some other phones which seem to be equal (or even better) than the NS: the Samsung Wave III has a better CPU and media handling, but the Bada OS is kinda limited..I don't want high demanding apps...but I DO want lots of apps. I don't know what kind of apps the Samsung Apps store has, but if they are Java - goodbye Wave 3! The other kind of phone I've seen are the Windows Phone 7's ... LG Optimus 7, Samsung Omnia 7, etc. Windows Phone could be an interesting experience (free USB internet - yay!), but I don't know if it's worth it to ditch Android (especially a Nexus device) for it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Trust me. A dual core and 1 Gb RAM is minimum nowadays.  what about Xperia P? It is more expensive than Nexus, AFAIK, but it is a good device.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gnexus47 (Mar 3, 2013)

Felimenta97 said:


> Trust me. A dual core and 1 Gb RAM is minimum nowadays.  what about Xperia P? It is more expensive than Nexus, AFAIK, but it is a good device.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



I know it's a minimum for today's games. But I said I don't want demanding games. And no, I won't buy anything more expensive than the Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## Felimenta97 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



gnexus47 said:


> I know it's a minimum for today's games. But I said I don't want demanding games. And no, I won't buy anything more expensive than the Galaxy Nexus.

Click to collapse



I know you won't play demanding games, but others apps will need that sometimes.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



vj_dustin said:


> Two of my friends have a S Duos and a Tipo, and personally I found S duos better.
> Better cam, more RAM, JB update, bigger screen.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



S Duos has a JB update? Wtf? 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 3, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> S Duos has a JB update? Wtf?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeps! :silly:


----------



## Mokolilo (Mar 3, 2013)

I have an HTC ace/desire hd. It's quite heavy and big, it's a pain when you work in a restaurant,
Looking for a rugged phone, one that can take a lot of beating, splash resistant/water resistent, one that still rings after it got stepped on by a car and dropped from a building  
A good example is the Nokia 3720. (not looking just for nokias)
If you find a list this type of phone give it )

Thx in advance.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Mokolilo said:


> I have an HTC ace/desire hd. It's quite heavy and big, it's a pain when you work in a restaurant,
> Looking for a rugged phone, one that can take a lot of beating, splash resistant/water resistent, one that still rings after it got stepped on by a car and dropped from a building
> A good example is the Nokia 3720. (not looking just for nokias)
> If you find a list this type of phone give it )
> ...

Click to collapse



Nokia 3310

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Mokolilo said:


> I have an HTC ace/desire hd. It's quite heavy and big, it's a pain when you work in a restaurant,
> Looking for a rugged phone, one that can take a lot of beating, splash resistant/water resistent, one that still rings after it got stepped on by a car and dropped from a building
> A good example is the Nokia 3720. (not looking just for nokias)
> If you find a list this type of phone give it )
> ...

Click to collapse



If it should be a smartphone, go for Acro S or Xperia Go. Else, Nokia 3310 is good. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



vj_dustin said:


> Yeps! :silly:

Click to collapse



The guy who requested was talking about ACE DUOS. I meant Ace while I wrote S, and now we both are confused. The ACE duos sucks big time, do not buy.




Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## K3n H1mur4 (Mar 4, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> If it should be a smartphone, go for Acro S or Xperia Go. Else, Nokia 3310 is good.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



A 3310 is absolutely no good. It'll break your car if you run over it. It's a good defense against assaults, though.


----------



## shazzy1 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Felimenta97 said:


> I'm just not sending a report to mods right now because I'm on my phone...
> 
> It is against the rules to post like that.
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Dude give them a break !!!

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Lt. Win said:


> The guy who requested was talking about ACE DUOS. I meant Ace while I wrote S, and now we both are confused. The ACE duos sucks big time, do not buy.
> 
> View attachment 1777436
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol i started reading from your post that mentioned s duos 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dhiraj (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Why not Xperia U? Almost same budget as s Duos. I am using it with full satisfaction.


----------



## yagnesh97 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Nexus*

hey guys which is cheapest phone of Samsung Nexus series????????? If you have a link of it's price,  Please reply me...


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



yagnesh97 said:


> hey guys which is cheapest phone of Samsung Nexus series????????? If you have a link of it's price,  Please reply me...

Click to collapse



What exactly is "Samsung Nexus" series.. 0.o

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tsoomo (Mar 4, 2013)

*Korean phones*

Most of South Korean phones which sold their home country market are cheap. Are they ok for rooting and flashing?


----------



## zennonace (Mar 5, 2013)

*nexus 4*

thinking of the negus 4......but not sure it compares toi the note 2...any suggestions?

---------- Post added at 10:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 AM ----------




Mokolilo said:


> I have an HTC ace/desire hd. It's quite heavy and big, it's a pain when you work in a restaurant,
> Looking for a rugged phone, one that can take a lot of beating, splash resistant/water resistent, one that still rings after it got stepped on by a car and dropped from a building
> A good example is the Nokia 3720. (not looking just for nokias)
> If you find a list this type of phone give it )
> ...

Click to collapse



why not try the motorola defy plus.....loads of features and built like a tank


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



zennonace said:


> thinking of the negus 4......but not sure it compares toi the note 2...any suggestions?

Click to collapse



I assume you are talking about nexus 4 and note 2:
Note 2 has s-pen
Faster soc (cpu/gpu) on nexus 4
Faster android updates on nexus 4 and vannila android
Touchwiz gimmicks/features on note 2
Better camera on note 2
Nexus 4 priced less 
BUT A huge difference in battery , note 2 would give you way better battery. 
Nexus 4 has a slightly smoother ui




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## jkingaround (Mar 5, 2013)

hey guys i need help choosing a phone.

1) i dont game so i dont particularly care about that
2) mostly use it for texting and internet browsing
3) needs a good battery life
4) should be on latest android version

I'm on Verizon in the US and its basically down to:
- droid dna
- droid rzr maxx hd
- samsung galaxy s3

but i'm open to other suggestions as well. would prefer something that's future proof in terms of rooting, etc.

thanks!


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 5, 2013)

jkingaround said:


> hey guys i need help choosing a phone.
> 
> 1) i dont game so i dont particularly care about that
> 2) mostly use it for texting and internet browsing
> ...

Click to collapse



If screen size isn't an issue and since you can afford the DNA as well, you should go for the Note 2.
Current flagship, so pretty well future proofed, and has an enormous battery powering it up!
Also browsing on the big screen should feel better.


----------



## yagnesh97 (Mar 5, 2013)

phones having Mali gpu under 10000


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Okay, to anyone who knows my history in this thread, forget it for a while. 

Any phones with slide out keyboards or something? Not too pricey, ICS at least and dual core? Or is that too much? And are there any phones like Xperia Play?

Any good 4 inchers, max to max 4.3" (excluding Xperia S and S2)? Not too pricey and no Duos please, I have absolutely no use for those Sammy Duals.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Felimenta97 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Lt. Win said:


> Okay, to anyone who knows my history in this thread, forget it for a while.
> 
> Any phones with slide out keyboards or something? Not too pricey, ICS at least and dual core? Or is that too much? And are there any phones like Xperia Play?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think the newest with Slide out keyboards are Droid 3 and 4 only. Don't recall any other...

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jkingaround (Mar 5, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> If screen size isn't an issue and since you can afford the DNA as well, you should go for the Note 2.
> Current flagship, so pretty well future proofed, and has an enormous battery powering it up!
> Also browsing on the big screen should feel better.

Click to collapse



That thing seems pretty gigantic. Doesn't it have a 5.5" screen? I doubt it'd even fit in my pocket. =/


----------



## wikke (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm searching for the perfect phone:

I now have the samsung s2 and I'm disappointed by exynos. 
Cyanogenmod development has stalled and I don't know if we'll see new versions of android.
I will never buy another Samsung product again if I have the choice.

Ofcourse I first checked out nexus 4.
Overall I'm very disappointed.
None of the bad sides are individual dealbreakers.. but combined they are.
allthough I value the AOSP greatly , so I guess it's still in the running.

-always up to date & opensource ( = major good point) 
-excellent screen (important)
-average battery 
-no sd slot
-poor camera 
-no LTE (future...?)
-beautiful but very fragile (= dealbreaker - because it WILL fall at some point (like in my car)) 

My usage consists mainly of:
-surfing
-streaming music and playing music from sd card (mainly cached streams or saved songs)
-mail, agenda, and so on

I want to use this device for the coming years while still having the latest android versions. 
Here the S2 has disappointed me!
I'm aiming for 400 eur max but as I don't have an overview of current phones I can't say whether this is realistic or not.

What device(s) would you advice me?


----------



## Jose_dias (Mar 5, 2013)

hey guys
in u oppinion what u prefer
buy a chine phone with low price but "good power" like this one http://android-sale.com/umi-x2-phone.html

or prefer give more money to a nexus 4 or a S galaxy s3?

btw what u oppinon about that chine stuff and trustable websites

gtz


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Felimenta97 said:


> I think the newest with Slide out keyboards are Droid 3 and 4 only. Don't recall any other...
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Darn. Motorola has left India, so no phones here. :/

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## ToadKilla (Mar 6, 2013)

TeeJay3800 said:


> I have doubts that this will cut down on the many "which device should I buy" threads in this forum, but here's hoping!  Ideally, this thread will be used for all such questions.  If so, I may sticky it so anyone coming to Q&A looking for advice on which new device to buy will see it.

Click to collapse



Optimus L9.. trying to get it rooted !!


----------



## UnholyDecade (Mar 6, 2013)

I been with the Inspire for 2 years now and have always enjoyed it...Ive dealt with numerous mobile operating systems and i like android the best and HTC is great, so I'm thinking the HTC One X+ sounds good to me with its display and quad core processor!


----------



## ToadKilla (Mar 6, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> I hope it does aswell. These forums definitely have too many of those threads being created
> 
> I think I'd choose the S3 aswell to be honest. Even though the One X is a powerful phone, the S3 can quite easily out perform it, as it can with most phones.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How do you compare LG OPTIMUS L9 to S3?

---------- Post added at 07:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:09 AM ----------




UnholyDecade said:


> I been with the Inspire for 2 years now and have always enjoyed it...Ive dealt with numerous mobile operating systems and i like android the best and HTC is great, so I'm thinking the HTC One X+ sounds good to me with its display and quad core processor!

Click to collapse



They are coming up with new version. It's huge and supposedly has best camera ever.


----------



## thombo1893 (Mar 6, 2013)

I would wait for the new Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## shomy_btc (Mar 6, 2013)

I don;t know what to buy, Sasmung S3 or iPhone 4s, what u think? thanks


----------



## NHS2008 (Mar 6, 2013)

shomy_btc said:


> I don;t know what to buy, Sasmung S3 or iPhone 4s, what u think? thanks

Click to collapse



I have used both. Have S3 myself actually. I would get S3 anyday. I got bored of the monotony of iOS. In android, you can do ANYTHING and EVERYTHING! But if you're not much of a nerd or you have seriously low IQ(Which I assume is not the case since you're on XDA!) Go for 4s...


*DAMN!! YOU'RE ON XDA!! WHY WOULD YOU EVEN ASK FOR IPHONE!!??​*


----------



## shomy_btc (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for the fast answer, but I will wait a little more, because I'm considering now used iPhone 5, too.


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 6, 2013)

shomy_btc said:


> Thanks for the fast answer, but I will wait a little more, because I'm considering now used iPhone 5, too.

Click to collapse



Well iPhone feels a luxury to use, specially the latest i5.
It won't lag or give you any hassles.
You will get timely updates always!
But that's quite it. You cannot tinker a lot with it.
So if iOS suits you, it's pretty great!
Also it will burn a hole in the pocket!


----------



## noahthedominator (Mar 6, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> The galaxy tab 2 10.1 is a pretty good tablet but it just seems a bit bland to me. Mainly because there wasn't much difference from the original galaxy tab 10.1.
> The Nexus 7 is a little beast of a tablet though, so that could always be an option for you.
> But if you wanna stay with Galaxy, then it's probably best to wait for the Note 2 like you said.
> 
> Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair

Click to collapse



Personally there are some amazing things about the gtab 2. It's really easy to flash roms to. And there are a ton of roms that are compatible. So if your into changing roms/ kernels and mods then the Gtab 2 wouldnt be a bad choice.


----------



## vernes (Mar 7, 2013)

*wanted: hdmi +2xUSB +usbmaster-hackable*

I am looking for an device that has hdmi output and an usb port that can work at the same time.
The device should posses the capability to behave as an usb master, whether or not this requires a hack/custom os.

I wish to be able to connect two usb devices at the same time while utilizing the hdmi video output.

So in short:
Device with confirmed usb-host capabilities
Device with hdmi AND usb, not hdmi OR usb.

I wish to buy a device that has at least the hardware capabilities to have an oculus rift connect to it.


----------



## NHS2008 (Mar 7, 2013)

vernes said:


> I am looking for an device that has hdmi output and an usb port that can work at the same time.
> The device should posses the capability to behave as an usb master, whether or not this requires a hack/custom os.
> 
> I wish to be able to connect two usb devices at the same time while utilizing the hdmi video output.
> ...

Click to collapse



Motorola Atrix 2. Though needs Ext. power to USB devices to work.


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



vernes said:


> I am looking for an device that has hdmi output and an usb port that can work at the same time.
> The device should posses the capability to behave as an usb master, whether or not this requires a hack/custom os.
> 
> I wish to be able to connect two usb devices at the same time while utilizing the hdmi video output.
> ...

Click to collapse



What's your budget.
From the top of my head Xperia P and S have that

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NiceIceDice96 (Mar 7, 2013)

really the best device Nexus 4 i wish one really

---------- Post added at 08:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 PM ----------

replys just to post comments sorry


----------



## jojoshua1 (Mar 8, 2013)

S3 is best


----------



## NiceIceDice96 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Nexus4 the best device ever i wish that i have one

Sent from my GT-S6500D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## js2892 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



NiceIceDice96 said:


> Nexus4 the best device ever i wish that i have one
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6500D using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why are u repeating ur posts.. If u want to complete ur "10 posts" , participate in other threads! 

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app


----------



## NHS2008 (Mar 8, 2013)

NiceIceDice96 said:


> Nexus4 the best device ever i wish that i have one
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6500D using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



http://www.gsmarena.com/google_nexus_4_vs_samsung_galaxy_s_iii-review-864p10.php


----------



## xSheetGames (Mar 8, 2013)

for unknown reasons, i dont really like the nexus 4. maybe, because in austria it is around 100€ more expensive than everyone else. Therefore, I would definitly go for the s3. It is a solid device.


----------



## dazza_84 (Mar 8, 2013)

***DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Hey, I've posted a couple of times on here in the last few months but its really coming close to my upgrade and I'm so confused with what phone to get?
I've been changing my mind every week as to what phone to get, but I've narrowed it down definitely to one of three, either a iPhone 4S , galaxy note 2 or nexus 4,
The only reason I'd like a iPhone 4S is for music reasons to combine it with my beats solo hd's, but that's it really , otherwise the iphone is so small.
I'm loving the big screen of the note 2 but note sure what else I'd use it for?
And my other choice is the nexus 4 for the latest android updates!! But I've read so many issues with the nexus 4 so I'm really confused 
Like I said one of the main reasons is for the music quality through my beats by dre headphones but of course I'd rather get the best phone out of the three I listed.
So please help , cos I'm so undecided

Thanks alot


----------



## NHS2008 (Mar 8, 2013)

dazza_84 said:


> Hey, I've posted a couple of times on here in the last few months but its really coming close to my upgrade and I'm so confused with what phone to get?
> I've been changing my mind every week as to what phone to get, but I've narrowed it down definitely to one of three, either a iPhone 4S , galaxy note 2 or nexus 4,
> The only reason I'd like a iPhone 4S is for music reasons to combine it with my beats solo hd's, but that's it really , otherwise the iphone is so small.
> I'm loving the big screen of the note 2 but note sure what else I'd use it for?
> ...

Click to collapse



  I Don't see why are you considering iPhone 4s for music reasons..?
  Also why are you not considering Galaxy SIII? Note II is great but it's not exactly a phone..


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## dazza_84 (Mar 8, 2013)

***DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



NHS2008 said:


> I Don't see why are you considering iPhone 4s for music reasons..?
> Also why are you not considering Galaxy SIII? Note II is great but it's not exactly a phone..

Click to collapse



Well the music quality of the iphone to my ears through headphones sounds better for some reason as compared to say my old galaxy s2, that's why I'm a bit nervous to maybe move away from iphone.
The music people buy off iTunes comes in m4a which is apple lossless I believe that's pretty much the same as flac files but I could be wrong.
And on iTunes I have my pick of songs to choose from in a clear music format, I have no idea where to get flac music files from.
I don't actually know why I haven't considered the gs3? Maybe cos I had a note 1 and really liked it, I prob would still have it if it didn't have black clipping issue, but I've held a note 2 in my hand and it feels better in the hand than the note 1, maybe due to the slightly narrower width wise.


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



dazza_84 said:


> Well the music quality of the iphone to my ears through headphones sounds better for some reason as compared to say my old galaxy s2, that's why I'm a bit nervous to maybe move away from iphone.
> The music people buy off iTunes comes in m4a which is apple lossless I believe that's pretty much the same as flac files but I could be wrong.
> And on iTunes I have my pick of songs to choose from in a clear music format, I have no idea where to get flac music files from.
> I don't actually know why I haven't considered the gs3? Maybe cos I had a note 1 and really liked it, I prob would still have it if it didn't have black clipping issue, but I've held a note 2 in my hand and it feels better in the hand than the note 1, maybe due to the slightly narrower width wise.

Click to collapse



iPhones have great audio outputs. connect any androids and iPhone via an aux and you'll see.
But its not like androids sound bad. it's like a 10-20% difference.
so IMO go for the Note 2 since you are alredy comfortable with the big screen, theres no reason to not buy it.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XenRockSoftware (Mar 9, 2013)

We totally need a boat load of nexus 10's, and then we need to flash them all at the same time using DroidTools


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



vj_dustin said:


> iPhones have great audio outputs. connect any androids and iPhone via an aux and you'll see.
> But its not like androids sound bad. it's like a 10-20% difference.
> so IMO go for the Note 2 since you are alredy comfortable with the big screen, theres no reason to not buy it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Since Note 2 has WolfsonDAC ,I can guarantee it will sound better with a custom kernel having audio mods.
Atleast s3(which also has WolfsonDAC) sounds better with audio mods ,when compared to 4s with same headphones.




         sent fromXperia sT21i  
Everything stock


----------



## derberserker (Mar 9, 2013)

*Due for my "upgrade"*

I am a noobie, I have never posted anything on XDA, so please give me a break if I do something wrong. Thanks. Now, I am due for an upgrade and need advice on what to get. I'm with AT&T (US) and currently have a Motorola HD that has been upgraded to JB OTA. From what I understand, no one has un-locked the boot loader on this phone. I want to root and mod my new phone for the same reason everyone else does theirs I suppose. All the friggin bloatware, cannot tether without paying them even more etc... What new AT&T device should I be looking at that I can do these mods on? That the bootloader can be unlocked, not to mention un-locking the phone. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

I think I'm getting a Nexus 4 Soon.... 


http://daily.bhaskar.com/article/GA...e-nexus-4-and-7-pages-4202751-PHO.html?HF-19=

And India is actually there on the list. I just hope the prices will be as good as the US ones. 

*Sense*d *2.1* years before it happened from my *HTC Wildfire™ S*


----------



## raver099 (Mar 9, 2013)

Unfortunately the nexus 4 can't be bought officially in the netherlands. That being said, my s3 is still a real winner. Must admit I'm addicted to flashing custom roms on it. But my wife is running a stock s3 and haven't been happier with another phone so far.


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 9, 2013)

derberserker said:


> I am a noobie, I have never posted anything on XDA, so please give me a break if I do something wrong. Thanks. Now, I am due for an upgrade and need advice on what to get. I'm with AT&T (US) and currently have a Motorola HD that has been upgraded to JB OTA. From what I understand, no one has un-locked the boot loader on this phone. I want to root and mod my new phone for the same reason everyone else does theirs I suppose. All the friggin bloatware, cannot tether without paying them even more etc... What new AT&T device should I be looking at that I can do these mods on? That the bootloader can be unlocked, not to mention un-locking the phone. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Any non Moto & HTC phone should do!
From the top bunch you have, Xperia Z, SGS3, Note 2, Nexus 4



Lt. Win said:


> I think I'm getting a Nexus 4 Soon....
> 
> 
> http://daily.bhaskar.com/article/GA...e-nexus-4-and-7-pages-4202751-PHO.html?HF-19=
> ...

Click to collapse



More dreams.. :l


----------



## mkitchin (Mar 9, 2013)

*My favorites*

I like the Galaxy Nexus and Nexus 10. I run AOKP on both.


----------



## DarkKrypt (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi im looking for a tablet around the 8 to 8.9 inch size give or take.
it will be used for multimedia purposes mainly videos

i used to have the Acer Iconia Tab A500






followed by a chinese DXtreme D101b 10.1" Android Tablet PC

then the Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3110





and just had the Asus Transformer Pad TF300T





So you know what ive had in the passed

I would like it to :
Support 64gb sandisk microsd xc class 10
Internal to be minimum 16gb, preferred 32gb, 8gb at worse case.

Has a hdmi micro or mini port or via an adapter

Has a car charger available for it.
Also if it has an oem car dock/ holder - if not i already have a universal one .

Weighs less then the the Asus Transformer Pad TF300T 635 g (1.40 lb)
Maybe like the 495 g (1.09 lb) Sony Xperia Tablet Z Wi-Fi
or around the weight of the Samsung Galaxy Tab 8.9 7310 447.9 g (15.77 oz)

The lesser the weight the better like the Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3110 344 g (12.13 oz)

Must be able to play full hd 1080 videos hitting 6000kbps +.
If not via default player at least by 3rd party apps.

Minimal ~149+ ppi pixel density
Pixels at least 800 x 1280.

At least Android OS, v4.0.0X (Ice Cream Sandwich), upgradable to v4.1 (Jelly Bean) etc

Also
Minimum hardware like the below
Like my sony xperia s 
Chipset 	Qualcomm MSM8260 Snapdragon
CPU 	Dual-core 1.5 GHz
GPU 	Adreno 220

or
Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3110
Chipset 	TI OMAP 4430
CPU 	Dual-core 1 GHz
GPU 	PowerVR SGX540

or
Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 P5110
Chipset 	TI OMAP 4430
CPU 	Dual-core 1 GHz Cortex-A9
GPU 	PowerVR SGX540

or
Asus Transformer Pad TF300T
Chipset 	Nvidia Tegra 3 T30L
CPU 	Quad-core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A9
GPU 	ULP GeForce

As i know these devices above run 1080 hd videos.
The brand does not matter as long as it runs android it can be chinese made etc.
price at most $250 au
thanks everyone hope this is enough info.


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



vj_dustin said:


> Any non Moto & HTC phone should do!
> From the top bunch you have, Xperia Z, SGS3, Note 2, Nexus 4
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah... Seems its going to be N7 and not N4. The X phone probably won't cone here anyway, cause its Motorola... :/

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Lt. Win said:


> Yeah... Seems its going to be N7 and not N4. The X phone probably won't cone here anyway, cause its Motorola... :/
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Where'd you get this?
I mean only N7 and not N4?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



vj_dustin said:


> Where'd you get this?
> I mean only N7 and not N4?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's a Conclusion, really. When you click India it redirects you to the US Nexus 7 page. Plus, Asus was showing interest in releasing it(?).

__________________________________
HTC Wildfire S
Android 2.3.5 
Powered By HTC Sense 3.5

LG Optimus One (With Dad)


----------



## Maddoxk6709 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey guys, so the verizon contract I have is expiring in April and I'm going to switch to T-Mobile's prepaid plan.

I'm looking, to until winter when I can get a flagship type phone, a budget smartphone.

I'm looking for something the equivalent or better of my current Droid Incredible.

Budget: 150 max.
Size: Bigger than my incredible would be nice but not required.
OS: Preferably something I can root and install Cyanogenmod onto.

My needs are pretty modest. I mostly text, Web browse, and use Reddit with my phone.

I was looking at the Samsung Galaxy S 4G and it looked pretty nice for the price used.

What else might you recommend in that price range used or otherwise?


----------



## bill212 (Mar 11, 2013)

DNA or S3?

I LOVE my HTC's, only brand I ever had. However I heard the S3 is pretty sweet....non brand oriented opinions please?


----------



## NonApplicable (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm looking for a phone that can replace my MP3 player(Zune HD). Sound quality is PARAMOUNT! I was looking at the HTC 8S and 8X but I haven't heard good things about their audio quality.

I preferably want something running Windows 8, but I love Android as well! I also don't want a player with a screen bigger than 4'3 inches.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dachurchpcguy (Mar 11, 2013)

*Dual Core for AT&T*

My brother-in-law needs a new phone for AT&T for himself and his daughter, they're getting off of Verizon.  He's not a geek so I figure a dual core should be good enough.

If they were on T-Mobile I'd say the HTC Sensation since I loved mine before getting an N4.  I want to make sure it supports the 4G on AT&T just in case he gets a data plan for his daughter.

It needs to be at least 1.2Ghz dual core, with 1Gb RAM.  Removable storage would be nice but it's not required.  Oh, we're looking to buy it on ebay so he doesn't get stuck with a two-year agreement.

tnx


----------



## erdal67 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



dachurchpcguy said:


> My brother-in-law needs a new phone for AT&T for himself and his daughter, they're getting off of Verizon.  He's not a geek so I figure a dual core should be good enough.
> 
> If they were on T-Mobile I'd say the HTC Sensation since I loved mine before getting an N4.  I want to make sure it supports the 4G on AT&T just in case he gets a data plan for his daughter.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HTC Sensation XL?

Sent from my beautifull HTC ONE M7 uuuh no just jokin' sent from my HTC Wildfire :-/


----------



## xxBrun0xx (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Honestly, I'm not sure what all the hubbub is around the s3 and nexus 4. The att one X gets significantly better battery life in a slim package with a better camera, better screen, better built quality, and lower price tag. I've had ore devices than I'd like to admit over the past year and a half, but I just can't think of a single device better than the one X. A good used one can be had for $200. A comparable s3 will run you close to 400, and the used market for nexus 4s is still really screwy, but it'll run you about 325 after taxes and shipping from Google. I have been tempted by a note 2, but for the extra $300 a used one costs and the inability to operate the device with one hand makes it just not worth it. Maybe if they release a gsm version of the RAZR hd maxx, this thing will have some competition, but that won't be cheap. So for anyone who has $200 and wants 4 hours of screen on time in a typical day of use age without any power saving apps/tweaks, this is the phone for you. I couldn't be happier  

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rickoslyder (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Coming from an S3 and living in Europe, any suggestions as to what handset I could switch to which is the same standard as/(preferrably) better?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## dachurchpcguy (Mar 12, 2013)

*Why N4?*



xxBrun0xx said:


> Honestly, I'm not sure what all the hubbub is around the s3 and nexus 4. The att one X gets significantly better battery life in a slim package with a better camera, better screen, better built quality, and lower price tag. I've had ore devices than I'd like to admit over the past year and a half, but I just can't think of a single device better than the one X. A good used one can be had for $200. A comparable s3 will run you close to 400, and the used market for nexus 4s is still really screwy, but it'll run you about 325 after taxes and shipping from Google. I have been tempted by a note 2, but for the extra $300 a used one costs and the inability to operate the device with one hand makes it just not worth it. Maybe if they release a gsm version of the RAZR hd maxx, this thing will have some competition, but that won't be cheap. So for anyone who has $200 and wants 4 hours of screen on time in a typical day of use age without any power saving apps/tweaks, this is the phone for you. I couldn't be happier
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Once you have 2Gb RAM you'll never go back.  My old phone had 1Gb and I ran up against the ceiling many times.  I haven't run out of RAM yet on the N4, I just keep programs running and switch tasks.  I haven't had an issue with battery life unless I ran navigation for a couple hours while making phone calls.  Now I keep a car adapter handy for navigation.


----------



## Last Vampire (Mar 12, 2013)

LG optimus G or Sony Experia Z


----------



## fragioud (Mar 12, 2013)

I am gonna buy a new device and i am between galaxy S2 and galaxy S3 mini... Any suggestion and opinion?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



dachurchpcguy said:


> My brother-in-law needs a new phone for AT&T for himself and his daughter, they're getting off of Verizon.  He's not a geek so I figure a dual core should be good enough.
> 
> If they were on T-Mobile I'd say the HTC Sensation since I loved mine before getting an N4.  I want to make sure it supports the 4G on AT&T just in case he gets a data plan for his daughter.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sensation only has 768 mb of ram 

Better get the Amaze or the Vivid 

You just got trolled by Darkknight

---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 PM ----------




fragioud said:


> I am gonna buy a new device and i am between galaxy S2 and galaxy S3 mini... Any suggestion and opinion?

Click to collapse



Definitely get the Galaxy S2 

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## Felimenta97 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



NonApplicable said:


> I'm looking for a phone that can replace my MP3 player(Zune HD). Sound quality is PARAMOUNT! I was looking at the HTC 8S and 8X but I haven't heard good things about their audio quality.
> 
> I preferably want something running Windows 8, but I love Android as well! I also don't want a player with a screen bigger than 4'3 inches.
> 
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



Well, Sony, just like HTC, have amazing sound quality. If you don't rather nothing bigger than 4.3, then Xperia S or V is perfect for you.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk HD


----------



## NonApplicable (Mar 12, 2013)

Felimenta97 said:


> Well, Sony, just like HTC, have amazing sound quality. If you don't rather nothing bigger than 4.3, then Xperia S or V is perfect for you.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Thanks for replying! I'll be sure to check out the Xperia phones. I'm surprised to hear that HTC actually does have good sound quality.


----------



## Felimenta97 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



NonApplicable said:


> Thanks for replying! I'll be sure to check out the Xperia phones. I'm surprised to hear that HTC actually does have good sound quality.

Click to collapse



Not all, but some people say so.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

It is. My Wildfire S has great audio quality on headphones. It's a budget phone, but hearing on this is just a pleasure. Obviously the newer models have better quality, but its absolutely not bad on mine.

"You either die a hero or you live long enough to see yourself become the villain." 
__________________________________
HTC Wildfire S
Android 2.3.5 
Powered By HTC Sense

LG Optimus One (With Dad - Soon to be mine)


----------



## ahgyi (Mar 12, 2013)

Well, I would like to buy new device. I'm currently using Tmobile s3 now. But I'm confusing a bit to choose next generation galaxy note 3 and Iphone 6. Any advises, please?


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



ahgyi said:


> Well, I would like to buy new device. I'm currently using Tmobile s3 now. But I'm confusing a bit to choose next generation galaxy note 3 and Iphone 6. Any advises, please?

Click to collapse



You can well assume that the Note 3 is going to be as big as the Note 2 or even bigger. Now, if you've tried a note 2, doing anything except unlocking with one hand is impossible. If you're okay with that, its a great phablet. It's going to run on the latest android at the time and going to have lots of dev support as well.

Now, the iPhone 5S or 6 or whatever, is going to be around the size of the iPhone 5. It will not have any customizations, only movable icons.  It's good in the hand, the iPhone 5. Good app support, which can be a plus point, considering many of the apps and games release there first, then Android, but its not a long wait, and not such a big deal.

These are the Major Points you need to see. Obviously, iPhone 6 is gonna be costly, so will the Note 3.

Finally, its uptown you to decide and I recommend the Note 3 of you don't mind the Size. I would also look at the upcoming S4 if I were you. 

"You either die a hero or you live long enough to see yourself become the villain." 
__________________________________
HTC Wildfire S
Android 2.3.5 
Powered By HTC Sense

LG Optimus One (With Dad - Soon to be mine)


----------



## griffin_1 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi,
Im looking for a new phone and coming from an iphone 4, im looking into android devices because they are cheaper than the iphone 5 (although i can still consider it).
Which one would pick out of these three:

- Samsung Galaxy S3 LTE - 293$
- HTC One X (international version with quad-core but no lte) - 333$
- Samsung Galaxy S3 (regular 3g version) - 352$

The S3 LTE would seem like a good choice being the cheaper and having good hardware, but the battery drain issues im reading about don't sound good and i want a phone that will last me without much of an issue for the whole day (charing overnight)
Thanks


----------



## ramprabhu19 (Mar 12, 2013)

is there anyone still using desire z?? can u suggest the best mobile which should have some what like deire z


----------



## chowyungfatso (Mar 12, 2013)

*[Q] Does which phone (hardware) I buy have an effect on LTE/4G speed?*

Or, to put it less obtusely, are there any differences if I buy one company's phone or another if they both have LTE?  I'm on AT&T, and I'm due for a new phone.  I've realized other than wanting to stick with Android, I don't really care what phone it is as long as I can tether it.  Thus, the logical question came to me as which phone has the fastest LTE, or maybe better radio implementation?

This may be a completely stupid question, but I figured people may have had experiences.


----------



## t3chi3 (Mar 12, 2013)

*S3 or DNA*

I am up for an upgrade, should I get the Galaxy S3 or the Droid DNA?


----------



## dachurchpcguy (Mar 12, 2013)

*Da List*



-DarkKnight- said:


> Sensation only has 768 mb of ram
> 
> Better get the Amaze or the Vivid
> 
> You just got trolled by Darkknight

Click to collapse



Yeah, I realized that after I posted it, it wasn't on my list to him.  I told him to look at the LG Nitro, LG Escape, or the HTC Vivid.  I found him some on ebay, the Nitro was the best deal on ebay for $155 shipped.  I was trying to keep the price under $200 for a decent used phone.

---------- Post added at 03:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 PM ----------




ahgyi said:


> Well, I would like to buy new device. I'm currently using Tmobile s3 now. But I'm confusing a bit to choose next generation galaxy note 3 and Iphone 6. Any advises, please?

Click to collapse



iPhones always seem to be one generation behind on features but priced above the rest of the current phones.  Heck, they don't even have NFC yet.

Besides that, the Apple CEO said that Americans lack the skills required to make Apple products.  When I heard that I lost the skill required to buy them.

The Galaxy Note 3 sounds like a big honkin' phablet, 5.9" display 8-core CPU.  I imagine the iPhone 6 will "only" have a quad core and maybe they'll create a new non-standard power port for it as well.


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Mar 12, 2013)

griffin_1 said:


> Hi,
> Im looking for a new phone and coming from an iphone 4, im looking into android devices because they are cheaper than the iphone 5 (although i can still consider it).
> Which one would pick out of these three:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The 1GB RAM international S3 has great battery life after the software update.


----------



## griffin_1 (Mar 12, 2013)

Allanitomwesh said:


> The 1GB RAM international S3 has great battery life after the software update.

Click to collapse



I have read good things about the battery on that also and im leaning towards the S3 now, not just because of battery but due to the ergonomics ( button placement, mostly because i don't find pratical the unlock button being on top like on the one x, maybe if the volume keys would wake up the screen and then i could unlock would be easier), but its the more expensive of them all. The s3 lte is the cheaper but with worst battery life.
Forgot to mention that the oneX includes urbeats headphones, i don't know if i should consider that also.


----------



## Strike_Riku (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Wanting to buy an Xperia. Got a £120-180 budget. Should I get a used Xperia S or wait for the SP?

Sent from my To-Be Bricked U

Have you got a old Xperia sitting around? Bring them to us!


----------



## thatdude02 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Hey all. Currently running a Samsung Galaxy S2X aka Hercules and was looking at getting something new. In my local classifieds I found a Samsung Galaxy Note SGH - i1717. After research, found this phone has the same guts as my current one, but with a bigger screen and the S- pen. There is a Note 2 for sale as well, but I can't afford it. The Note 1, I can. So, do you think it is worth it? Or should I wait and try and save for the Note 2? 

Honestly, I think I would be fine cruising with the Note 1, but I want other input here haha. Any thoughts are appreciated!  Thanks 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## The Third God (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey guys;
I wanna buy a phone from Sony. Mm ... I have a question!
What's the difference between Xperia SL & S? Are these phones ok?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## NHS2008 (Mar 13, 2013)

The Third God said:


> Hey guys;
> I wanna buy a phone from Sony. Mm ... I have a question!
> What's the difference between Xperia SL & S? Are these phones ok?
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



See this:
http://geekaphone.com/compare/Sony-Xperia-SL-vs-Sony-Xperia-S
   Both are good mid-range devices.


----------



## geoman87 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hallo to everyone...I am an owner of an HTC EVO 3D and I am quiet pleased from this device..
In the past few days I heard from a friend that he bought a chinese cell phone quad-core whith 1GB ram 8 mp camera etc. and he told me that it is value for money...

Because I am using two devices now (I have two numbers) I thougth that might be a good Idea to buy a new chinese mobile...

The budget I can afford is about 220 euros (286 usd).

Could someone suggest me some devices that are tested that working perfect in Europe and do what they say to do...and also a trusted chinese e-shop from where I can buy it???

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## NHS2008 (Mar 13, 2013)

geoman87 said:


> Hallo to everyone...I am an owner of an HTC EVO 3D and I am quiet pleased from this device..
> In the past few days I heard from a friend that he bought a chinese cell phone quad-core whith 1GB ram 8 mp camera etc. and he told me that it is value for money...
> 
> Because I am using two devices now (I have two numbers) I thougth that might be a good Idea to buy a new chinese mobile...
> ...

Click to collapse



I would suggest Newman N2 and Any Zopo mobile. To be honest, there are TONS of Chinese phones.
I can recommend Merimobiles.com, But you might also want to look up Aliexpress.com (Ebay of China).
Also If oyu can wait, I suggest you do so, cause some really powerful phones will be coming from Chinese market soon
You can read more about them at Gizchina.com.


----------



## geoman87 (Mar 13, 2013)

Is Newman N2 dual sim???I think that it is not...

Thank you


----------



## NHS2008 (Mar 13, 2013)

geoman87 said:


> Is Newman N2 dual sim???I think that it is not...
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse



No it's not. But if you can wait, Go for Umi X2!


----------



## geoman87 (Mar 13, 2013)

What about UMI X1s???Whats your opinion??


Thank you.

---------- Post added at 12:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 PM ----------

umi X2 Its a bit expensive for me...

I would also like the screen to be around 4.3''-4.7''.

Not too big neither too small...


----------



## NHS2008 (Mar 13, 2013)

geoman87 said:


> What about UMI X1s???Whats your opinion??
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> ...

Click to collapse



Then you're right on money there! Umi X1S is pretty awesome too!


----------



## geoman87 (Mar 13, 2013)

What about the battery...Does ti long at least a day???


----------



## NHS2008 (Mar 13, 2013)

geoman87 said:


> What about the battery...Does ti long at list a day???

Click to collapse



I can't comment on that since I do not own that phone but it should last a day. It hasn't released yet I believe.


----------



## Aman_Arora (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

A problem with nexux 4is that u can't remove battery so if any issue comes u must wait for phone to discharge especially during u are in recovery:screwy::banghead:

Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda premium


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Mar 13, 2013)

griffin_1 said:


> I have read good things about the battery on that also and im leaning towards the S3 now, not just because of battery but due to the ergonomics ( button placement, mostly because i don't find pratical the unlock button being on top like on the one x, maybe if the volume keys would wake up the screen and then i could unlock would be easier), but its the more expensive of them all. The s3 lte is the cheaper but with worst battery life.
> Forgot to mention that the oneX includes urbeats headphones, i don't know if i should consider that also.

Click to collapse



Personally not a fan of beats,but they are better than most earphones you'd get with most phones in the box. The battery life on the One X is a consideration,but if you are a light user you can pull it off. It is the best looking of the 3,another consideration. I'd get the International S3 myself,but if price is a serious consideration,perhaps other phones? The LG Optimus 4X is also pretty good...or the Nexus 4 at $300 new also good...


----------



## AndiMischka (Mar 13, 2013)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Personally not a fan of beats,but they are better than most earphones you'd get with most phones in the box. The battery life on the One X is a consideration,but if you are a light user you can pull it off. It is the best looking of the 3,another consideration. I'd get the International S3 myself,but if price is a serious consideration,perhaps other phones? The LG Optimus 4X is also pretty good...or the Nexus 4 at $300 new also good...

Click to collapse



Just get a Nexus 4.


----------



## Berties123 (Mar 14, 2013)

Looking for a replacement phone. Can anyone recommend a few good brands and models?

I have a 3.5" phone and would like something bigger, but no bigger than 5"
Micro SD slot


I've seen the Jiayu G3. Phones like that. Is this site reputable?

http://ipadalternative.com/


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Berties123 said:


> Looking for a replacement phone. Can anyone recommend a few good brands and models?
> 
> I have a 3.5" phone and would like something bigger, but no bigger than 5"
> Micro SD slot
> ...

Click to collapse



Get a Nexus One 

Got trolled?


----------



## rickoslyder (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Is there any devices that are supposed to be coming out by the end of May? Aside from the GS4, HTC One/HTC M7 and the Xperia Z.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



rickoslyder said:


> Is there any devices that are supposed to be coming out by the end of May? Aside from the GS4, HTC One/HTC M7 and the Xperia Z.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



LG optimua G pro 

Got trolled?


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



rickoslyder said:


> Is there any devices that are supposed to be coming out by the end of May? Aside from the GS4, HTC One/HTC M7 and the Xperia Z.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Xperia Z isn't released there yet? It released two days ago here.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S


----------



## rickoslyder (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Lt.Win said:


> Xperia Z isn't released there yet? It released two days ago here.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S

Click to collapse



It is released, but I'm not sure yet if I'm gonna buy it or not.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ninjafan (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

I own a nexus 4 and 7, but the HTC one has some crazy bench marks.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## someone_using_android (Mar 14, 2013)

*Tegra 4 android phones with good design?*

I'm thinking about switching from my old Arc S, now I'm looking for good Tegra 4 phones...

Are there any in the market?

I would proudly get one :cyclops:

---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:59 PM ----------

Yeah, I forgot something...

If can, Tegra 4 with many mods and custom roms...
I can't stay without developments...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## someone_using_android (Mar 14, 2013)

Xperia Z is good though.

You can see the specs at sonymobile.com

BTW, it's quad core.
But seems Samsung is working on the S4, and it's octa-core!:silly:


----------



## Berties123 (Mar 14, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Get a Nexus One
> 
> Got trolled?

Click to collapse



Little bit too ancient. I already have a single core gingerbread phone. Looking for something a bit bigger with more oomph.  Good sound quality, as it could be use with headphones as mp3 player.


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Berties123 said:


> Little bit too ancient. I already have a single core gingerbread phone. Looking for something a bit bigger with more oomph.  Good sound quality, as it could be use with headphones as mp3 player.

Click to collapse



Galaxy Nexus? Or maybe Nexus S.

If you are looking at some oldies, you're getting Desire HD quite cheap now. Or maybe an S3 Mini, if its not too overpriced. Its 4".

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Berties123 said:


> Little bit too ancient. I already have a single core gingerbread phone. Looking for something a bit bigger with more oomph.  Good sound quality, as it could be use with headphones as mp3 player.

Click to collapse



It Runs JB perfectly and has a decent snapdragon 

Got trolled?


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



m1l4droid said:


> No, it doesn't. My nexus s is crippled on jb, I can't imagine a nexus one runs it perfectly.
> 
> Sent from my Acer A500 running CM10 powered by Thor kernel

Click to collapse



What's the spec of the nexus s? 

_ “We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars.” 
― Oscar Wilde _


----------



## Berties123 (Mar 14, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S III Mini is too expensive, £270.

What less well known chinese brands are good for the money? They seem to have good spec, compared to HTC, Samsung, LG, etc. Phones like Star N8000+, that G3 phone There's the Nexus 4, but that's too expensive. Plus it doesn't have micro SD slot.

ipadalterntive account has been suspended. What does that mean? Where can I buy these phones? There are plenty online, but probably so many scams.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



m1l4droid said:


> No, it doesn't. My nexus s is crippled on jb, I can't imagine a nexus one runs it perfectly.
> 
> Sent from my Acer A500 running CM10 powered by Thor kernel

Click to collapse



I'm running it right now as a daily driver... I know what I'm running 

Everything except games are lag free 

Got trolled?


----------



## Berties123 (Mar 14, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> I'm running it right now as a daily driver... I know what I'm running
> 
> Everything except games are lag free
> 
> Got trolled?

Click to collapse



Why would I want a phone that has a similar spec to mine? Also it's an old model, so I would have to buy it second hand.


----------



## MarkFromLondon (Mar 14, 2013)

*Nexus 7 now or wait?*

I've been thinking about buying a Nexus 7 for some time but I've left it so long I'm thinking there may be a new tablet out soon that will replace it.

I'm using ARHD 19.2 on my HTC One X and on all benchmarks it kicks the hell out of the Nexus 7 so I don't want to spend my hard-earned on what will effectively be a device with a poorer performance.

So, two questions really:

1. Would you wait?

2. Does anyone have any experience of anything newer and similar that would do a similar job for the same money?

Sorry if this sounds like a dumb question but I've been checking the tech sites for months and considering the type of people that come here I figured that some may have more idea than a lot of the bods that report on the web.

Cheers.


----------



## griffin_1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Personally not a fan of beats,but they are better than most earphones you'd get with most phones in the box. The battery life on the One X is a consideration,but if you are a light user you can pull it off. It is the best looking of the 3,another consideration. I'd get the International S3 myself,but if price is a serious consideration,perhaps other phones? The LG Optimus 4X is also pretty good...or the Nexus 4 at $300 new also good...

Click to collapse



My carrier doesnt have that LG and the nexus 4 seems to be a great phone but it ends up being more expensive than the ones im considering. Im leaning towards the s3 inter. 3g version but i want to see what samsung will release today.
But now pretty much im trying to decide between the one x(again, the quad-core 3g version) and the s3 3g version.


----------



## Scythe22 (Mar 14, 2013)

*Suggestion Sony Xperia T, TX, V*

Hi, I need suggestion on which phone I will buy, which one you recommend and why? Sony Xperia T, TX or V. Thanks.


----------



## Strike_Riku (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Strike_Riku said:


> Wanting to buy an Xperia. Got a £120-180 budget. Should I get a used Xperia S or wait for the SP?
> 
> Sent from my To-Be Bricked U
> 
> Have you got a old Xperia sitting around? Bring them to us!

Click to collapse



Hello?

Sent from my To-Be Bricked U

Have you got a old Xperia sitting around? Bring them to us!


----------



## gintokichimaru (Mar 14, 2013)

I have a sony LT22i and I'm looking to get a <$400 10" tablet this summer. Kinda would like to have the Xperia Tablet Z, but I'm not stuck on any brands. Just want the tablet to have some aesthetic appeal, run android ofc, and have high enough specs so that I'm not trying to replace it in 3months (let's be realistic, that temptation is always there but solid devices last and I'm looking for something solid that will stand up for at least 6 quarters of development)


----------



## Felimenta97 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



gintokichimaru said:


> I have a sony LT22i and I'm looking to get a <$400 10" tablet this summer. Kinda would like to have the Xperia Tablet Z, but I'm not stuck on any brands. Just want the tablet to have some aesthetic appeal, run android ofc, and have high enough specs so that I'm not trying to replace it in 3months (let's be realistic, that temptation is always there but solid devices last and I'm looking for something solid that will stand up for at least 6 quarters of development)

Click to collapse



I think the Tablet Z is the best. There weren't any news of high ends tablets lately. The other brand I'd look for would be Asus, bit nothing from them this year, in high end section.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Droidlover123 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Which one should I buy and its advantage over other...
1.xperia u
2.galaxy s duos
3.htc desire x

OR PLS TELL IF ANY OTHER ALTERNATIVE in that range...
Thanx a lot....

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Droidlover123 said:


> Which one should I buy
> 1.xperia u
> 2.galaxy s duos
> 3.htc desire x
> ...

Click to collapse



Desire X

Got trolled?


----------



## Droidlover123 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



-DarkKnight- said:


> Desire X
> 
> Got trolled?

Click to collapse



Thanx...why you suggested me that over other two???
and getring trolled by what????

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Droidlover123 said:


> Which one should I buy and its advantage over other...
> 1.xperia u
> 2.galaxy s duos
> 3.htc desire x
> ...

Click to collapse



Check out Xperia go.
IMO better than all 3.
Or else even Canavs HD is a good buy.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droidlover123 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



vj_dustin said:


> Check out Xperia go.
> IMO better than all 3.
> Or else even Canavs HD is a good buy.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanx...but I cant play my money on micromax brand...u might know its after sale customer service sucks...

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Droidlover123 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



IAmNice said:


> Why not xperia P. Faster and better screen and camera.
> 
> Sent from my LT22i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Its out of my budget....suggest me phone priced approx 300 $ or 15000 indian rupees

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## jimd144 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

How about flashed evo4g

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## himorasi (Mar 15, 2013)

Galaxy s4 or HTC one or should i wait next nexus phone?


----------



## galaxys3lover (Mar 15, 2013)

hey... i bought a s3 3 months back ... and since then i ve been fascinated by android and all its features... but i would love to learn more but i dont want to mess up the s3 so i would like to get another decent phone to learn more... which phone would you guys sugggest??... 
1.motorola defy
2.motorola defy+
3.nexus 7 (tablet)
4.htc evo 4g(cdma version)
5.xperia play
6.htc desire hd
7.galaxy tab 2


----------



## Jaken326 (Mar 15, 2013)

If you don't want to mess up your S3 by rooting and flashing etc. then I would go for the Nexus 7. Its powerful, fairly modern, has a decent screen, the latest updates from Google and it has huge development support, although I would get the 32GB version at least with no card slot.


----------



## voltron2k11 (Mar 16, 2013)

himorasi said:


> Galaxy s4 or HTC one or should i wait next nexus phone?

Click to collapse



Get the One .. it is a now brainer 
Solid build quality, better UI, amazing sound quality, camera is good as well! (mostly better than the s4)
and it is cheaper too! 

and all these s-health things the samsung offer are just rebranded apps you can find in the market, all devices that work with the s4 will work with the one (they just pair via bluetooth)


----------



## galaxys3lover (Mar 16, 2013)

IAmNice said:


> What do you want to do? You have a s3 so that's the perfect device to flash ROMs kernels and developement. Why not just use your s3.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





i know.. my s3 is rooted and running custom roms!! ..   but i dont to mess it up too much .. so i need another secondary device.. ??


----------



## rickoslyder (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



galaxys3lover said:


> i know.. my s3 is rooted and running custom roms!! ..   but i dont to mess it up too much .. so i need another secondary device.. ??

Click to collapse



Or you could just make a nandroid backup every time you wanna make a major modification.

Brutally murdering someone I met on XDA with a sharpened iPhone and some semtex butt plugs just because they asked me to using Tapatalk 2


----------



## galaxys3lover (Mar 16, 2013)

rickoslyder said:


> Or you could just make a nandroid backup every time you wanna make a major modification.
> 
> Brutally murdering someone I met on XDA with a sharpened iPhone and some semtex butt plugs just because they asked me to using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



how about the samsung captivate????


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



galaxys3lover said:


> how about the samsung captivate????

Click to collapse



Its OK 

But you will notice a major speed difference moving from the Captivate to the S3

Got trolled?


----------



## xxBrun0xx (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



himorasi said:


> Galaxy s4 or HTC one or should i wait next nexus phone?

Click to collapse



Rumors say the next nexus is going to be a Motorola. If that's even a possibility, it's absolutely worth waiting for. Motorola has the best hardware by miles, and I'm an HTC guy. Love how good battery life is with sense 5, but it's got nothing on either maxx.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NHS2008 (Mar 16, 2013)

voltron2k11 said:


> Get the One .. it is a now brainer
> Solid build quality, better UI, amazing sound quality, camera is good as well! (mostly better than the s4)
> and it is cheaper too!
> 
> and all these s-health things the samsung offer are just rebranded apps you can find in the market, all devices that work with the s4 will work with the one (they just pair via bluetooth)

Click to collapse



Is this a joke??
   Why did you say it is a no brainer? Or may be you didn't use yours when you reached that conclusion.
   Build quality is a plus but how can you say it has better UI? It is completely subjective. I find Sense to be annoying. 
   Amazing sound quality, again we don't have S4 out yet, And still this is subjective. 
   Same can be said about the camera, except that looking back at past models, Samsung has had clear upper hand in that field.
   S4 Actually records 1080p videos at 60 FPS. 
   There is NO APP that can give you multi view. 
   S4 is smaller and lighter yet has far larger screen. 
   Plus expandable memory. 
   It has bigger and replaceable battery. 
  (Imagine having hTC One freeze or boot loop on you and then you have to wait or eternity till it's battery runs out to fix the problem! :laugh
   S4 scored 25k+ in Antutu yesterday, One manages hardly 20.5 something..
   I can just go on and on and on.....


----------



## Paramedic91 (Mar 16, 2013)

himorasi said:


> Galaxy s4 or HTC one or should i wait next nexus phone?

Click to collapse



Wait for the next nexus!! :good:


----------



## MassStash (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



NHS2008 said:


> Is this a joke??
> Why did you say it is a no brainer? Or may be you didn't use yours when you reached that conclusion.
> Build quality is a plus but how can you say it has better UI? It is completely subjective. I find Sense to be annoying.
> Amazing sound quality, again we don't have S4 out yet, And still this is subjective.
> ...

Click to collapse



Totally agree here. They really pulled a 3vo and just threw sh*t at the wall with the "One". Yea ultrapixl, boo 4mpxl. Sure numbers don't necessary matter, but I dont understand how they could not have done 8 still. Lumia didn't have to drop mpxls or anything, I'm sure there could have been a workaround. If not a better or not debate, its clearly another terrible marketing idea. If they're aiming towards an average consumer making the really silly blinkfeed, and 2D'ing the whole UI for "more simplicity", they should have just went with bigger numbers as opposed to software technical mumbo jumbo. Really confused by that move. Lets stop supporting n marketing to the devs that have loved and supported our company for years, and attach the market iPhone and Samsung already own, while doing this Samsung can swoop up more of the dev community from us.... But, we're going to get technical about camera quality. I think any average user in the store, like they already are doing, is going to ask what the difference is between One and S4, employee responds with technical jargon, consumer says "yeeeaaaa ill get the bigger numberd one". Continuing, all the mickey mouse features could be useless, but that's what sells. If you dont like em, you can always disable or flash aosp also. Least they're trying in a good direction as opposed to ZOE.... I won't waste anymore time on that...

All in all, all subjective to a degree, but HTC is flopping bad again on this one. Should have just upgraded the OneX/ltevo line = done. 

~S-Off LTEvo; Viper4G_3.x.x; ArcReactor
cpu0/1: 1.7ghz ¦ 192mhz ¦ sleep: 486mhz max
Intellidemand
fiops
mpdecision: off


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Galaxy s4(Without tax)579 $ in US 
http://www.gsmarena.com/newscomm-5714.php




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Ramazor (Mar 16, 2013)

HTC One or Xperia Z? Please write:

Pros:

- 
-
-

Cons:

-
-
-

for each one of them. The only thing that makes me unsure about buying HTC One is possibility of unlockable bootloader. I don't really give a damn about S4 processor and benchmark results, so that's why I'm not even considering it.


----------



## MassStash (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Neither. Pretty sure Sony did something like HTC n pulled back some dev support. S4 still looking like where its at....

~S-Off LTEvo; Viper4G_3.x.x; ArcReactor
cpu0/1: 1.7ghz ¦ 192mhz ¦ sleep: 486mhz max
Intellidemand
fiops
mpdecision: off


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Delete


----------



## dimqs153 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

I need a tablet with otg to hdd ready, great support ( lot costom rom   ), 10inch display, wifi only is ok but prefer 3g ready
Can any one give me an advise?

Sent from HTC 4G LTE powered by Smart & AHA


----------



## arunkumar7617 (Mar 17, 2013)

Please Help
I want to buy a phone around 15000 INR but i am confused which one to buy.....
i want to buy an android phone


----------



## NHS2008 (Mar 17, 2013)

arunkumar7617 said:


> Please Help
> I want to buy a phone around 15000 INR but i am confused which one to buy.....
> i want to buy an android phone

Click to collapse



Samsung Galaxy S3 mini
Sony Xperia P
Motorola Atrix 2 (Best Buy) 16.5k
Lg Optimus L9


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## username1234321 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



arunkumar7617 said:


> Please Help
> I want to buy a phone around 15000 INR but i am confused which one to buy.....
> i want to buy an android phone

Click to collapse



Micromax canvas HD It has a quad core CPU!!

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NHS2008 (Mar 17, 2013)

username1234321 said:


> Micromax canvas HD It has a quad core CPU!!
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Agreed! How tha hell did I Forget that! :good:


----------



## schillingnd (Mar 17, 2013)

*Best phone out there currently*



mf2112 said:


> Excellent, I hope this will attract some discussion on new devices so new threads won't be opened.
> 
> I am not looking for a new phone right now, well maybe not depending on the outcome of HTC repairing my Sensation I guess. I sure hope to find out tomorrow. I think if I was going to get a replacement now I would probably get the SGS3 over the OneX. I really don't like the non-removable battery and maybe worse, no SD slot. I know why they did it for economic reasons but I am just not going to go that direction. Batteries do not last forever and their maximum charge level goes down over time. I want to be able to plug the SD into my computer and do a local backup. I also want to be able to get a bigger or faster SD if one comes out.
> I am used to Sense but I am sure I could get used to Touchwiz as well, and I just read in the portal that ROM Cleaner works with the SGS3 now, as long as I can rid of the bloat I am content. I am sure that when my contract is done in a year there will be something newer and better out anyways.

Click to collapse



The best phone out there right now, depending on what you are really looking for, is the Samsung Galaxy Note 2.  This phone seems to meet all of your requirements with SD storage, Removable battery, etc.  Touchwiz is easy to get used to even after sense.  It's better than sense and you can make it better by installing a launcher such as Nova.  Love the Note 2, upgraded from an evo 4g.

---------- Post added at 02:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:31 AM ----------




schillingnd said:


> The best phone out there right now, depending on what you are really looking for, is the Samsung Galaxy Note 2.  This phone seems to meet all of your requirements with SD storage, Removable battery, etc.  Touchwiz is easy to get used to even after sense.  It's better than sense and you can make it better by installing a launcher such as Nova.  Love the Note 2, upgraded from an evo 4g.

Click to collapse



Another phone to look at would be the galaxy s4 with the slightly smaller screen then then the note 2.  It will have tons of features and power to 1up the s4 to include a 1.9ghz quad core and dual video recording, front and back camera at the same time.  From my understanding the new LG optimus G will also have some of these features and will be a better build quality, less plastic.


----------



## arunkumar7617 (Mar 17, 2013)

username1234321 said:


> Micromax canvas HD It has a quad core CPU!!
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



But sir it has very less battery backup......nd its very huge for me......


----------



## username1234321 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



arunkumar7617 said:


> But sir it has very less battery backup......nd its very huge for me......

Click to collapse



What about Xolo Q800 ? It has a smaller screen, more battery and lesser price. You can also carry an extra battery. And please don't call me Sir!! 

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



arunkumar7617 said:


> But sir it has very less battery backup......nd its very huge for me......

Click to collapse



Xperia U, Go fit in that range. You could also look at S duos. I recommend not buying micromax, because their after sale service is very bad. You could also look at HTC One V, or Desire C.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## galaxys3lover (Mar 17, 2013)

hey... i bought a s3 3 months back ... and since then i ve been fascinated by android and all its features... but i would love to learn more but i dont want to mess up the s3 so i would like to get another decent phone to learn more... which phone would you guys sugggest??... 
{or if u know sellers on amazon ,  any other phone between 100$ to 200$ .. (even if its used)..}


samsung captivate


motorola defy+


htc evo 4g(cdma version)


htc desire hd


----------



## theevilworm (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, I want my next android device to be top-notch. I mostly care about hardware (Quadcore, fast CPU, RAM) and not too much about software since I am using Custom ROMs anyway. This means that the device should have good support at xda though.
I am considering the following:

*Xperia Z *- very attractive design and hardware, waterproof. But it's said to have a bad screen.
*HTC One* - also nice hardware, alu unibody. But the camera is said to be only average and I need an unlockable bootloader
*Nexus 4* - top-notch hardware for a low price and excellent xda support. But it's said to have bad build quality and some flaws.
*Ascend P2* - high end hardware, nice design, big battery. But it's not released yet so I don't know much about flaws and xda support.


----------



## thatdude02 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



theevilworm said:


> Hi, I want my next android device to be top-notch. I mostly care about hardware (Quadcore, fast CPU, RAM) and not too much about software since I am using Custom ROMs anyway. This means that the device should have good support at xda though.
> I am considering the following:
> 
> *Xperia Z *- very attractive design and hardware, waterproof. But it's said to have a bad screen.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 4. Quite simply, it's a nexus. Either that or a Note 2. I wish they sold the One here so I could take a look at it haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



theevilworm said:


> Hi, I want my next android device to be top-notch. I mostly care about hardware (Quadcore, fast CPU, RAM) and not too much about software since I am using Custom ROMs anyway. This means that the device should have good support at xda though.
> I am considering the following:
> 
> *Xperia Z *- very attractive design and hardware, waterproof. But it's said to have a bad screen.
> ...

Click to collapse



Definitely get the HTC One 

Got trolled?


----------



## Alonsolp (Mar 18, 2013)

Right now I'm using the SONY XPERIA PRO, but I'm getting the XPERIA ZL as soon as it comes out (over here). 
I know it's not waterproof and that stuff (as XPERIA Z), but I never take a shower while texting or in phone call. 
On the ZL, there are no "waterproof covers" on the plugs, which I find the very annoying (f.e: if you are hearing music, there will be a plug hanging on your phone while the earphones conected).
The other main thing: the ZL has a BUTTON SHUTTER.


----------



## dexterous86 (Mar 18, 2013)

*can someone help me?*

i want buy new android phone,... can someone give me suggestion what model should i buy?


----------



## Droidlover123 (Mar 18, 2013)

pls tell i am goping to buy a phone today.....
one of following:
nokia lumia 620 
galaxy s advance
xperia u
xperia sola
xperia go
xperia j
xperia miro
galaxy s duos

and feel free to suggest for other model within ~15000INR(~325$)
also you can tell me to wait if a new worthy phone is coming......................


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Droidlover123 said:


> pls tell i am goping to buy a phone today.....
> one of following:
> nokia lumia 620
> galaxy s advance
> ...

Click to collapse



Micromax Canvas HD! Quad core at 14000! Only that their after sale service is bad, so if you don't mind that, go for it! 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ashish2193 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Micromax canvas hd...i dont trust those brands.. Cheap hardware used and its a quad-core device but gives perfomance of dual core like samsung grand...Lack of xda support..xda support is less.. 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Droidlover123 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Lt.Win said:


> Micromax Canvas HD! Quad core at 14000! Only that their after sale service is bad, so if you don't mind that, go for it!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sorry please no micromax.
Something branded







ashish2193 said:


> Micromax canvas hd...i dont trust those brands.. Cheap hardware used and its a quad-core device but gives perfomance of dual core like samsung grand...Lack of xda support..xda support is less..
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse




From above list???
Or something branded upcoming???


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 18, 2013)

Droidlover123 said:


> pls tell i am goping to buy a phone today.....
> one of following:
> nokia lumia 620
> galaxy s advance
> ...

Click to collapse



go > sola > S Advance > U
Also you can consider Optimus L9.


----------



## amarjit_rsingh (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Droidlover123 said:


> pls tell i am goping to buy a phone today.....
> one of following:
> nokia lumia 620
> galaxy s advance
> ...

Click to collapse



S Advance 

Sent from my Micromax A68 using xda premium


----------



## banasonic (Mar 18, 2013)

if i have money i will buy galaxy s4 its awsome


----------



## ashish2193 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Xperia u is best among these as long as u dont care about memory..It will be limited upto 4 gB only..
Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Alright, Xperia S has been discontinued, says a shop nearby. Sony's site prices it for 30k mad: ) and eBay has it for 20k. Not willing to spend extra money for SL.

Any good options around 20k INR (~$365)?

4-4.3" screen, 4.1 out of the box / upgradeable. Good internal memory for apps, at least 2GB.

Yes, I've seen S2, but I'm getting it for 24k. 

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phenziox (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Xperia sp? U will have to wait for a few weeks though 

Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Phenziox said:


> Xperia sp? U will have to wait for a few weeks though
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yeah, looks good! Only worried about the inbuilt memory for apps, though. And the weight! Damn its heavy! 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 18, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> Alright, Xperia S has been discontinued, says a shop nearby. Sony's site prices it for 30k mad: ) and eBay has it for 20k. Not willing to spend extra money for SL.
> Any good options around 20k INR (~$365)?
> 4-4.3" screen, 4.1 out of the box / upgradeable. Good internal memory for apps, at least 2GB.
> Yes, I've seen S2, but I'm getting it for 24k.
> ...

Click to collapse



Definitely not 30k lol --> Yoohoo
or http://shopping.rediff.com/product/sony-xperia-s-hd-smartphone/11098668

Also in this range for now you have, Galaxy Grand (upgardable to 4.2.2 at max though similar to S2)
Though any device you get around 20k is not future proof. You will get at max upto 4.2.2, no KLP!
So maybe aim for the S3. It's available for around 28 though :/

PS: As always a push towards SGS2, loving it!.. XD
Also Xperia SP seems to be priced around 28-30k


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



vj_dustin said:


> Definitely not 30k lol --> Yoohoo
> or http://shopping.rediff.com/product/sony-xperia-s-hd-smartphone/11098668
> 
> Also in this range for now you have, Galaxy Grand (upgardable to 4.2.2 at max though similar to S2)
> ...

Click to collapse



Sony's site lists it as 30k, dunno why. Bummer about the SP price. :|

As always, looking at the S2. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 19, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> Sony's site lists it as 30k, dunno why. Bummer about the SP price. :|
> 
> As always, looking at the S2.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Instead of SP, you should check out Xperia L.
It's equipped with dual core S4. And might be priced around 20k.
If as always India doesn't get the fcked up variants, it's a damn good deal!


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

I guess I'm done. I'm tired of looking for a device now. 

I'll wait till something that fits my needs cones out. Till then, my dad's Optimus One will suffice. CM9/10 and kernel 3.x is all I need.

Thank you for all your help.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MassStash (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Lt.Win said:


> I guess I'm done. I'm tired of looking for a device now.
> 
> I'll wait till something that fits my needs cones out. Till then, my dad's Optimus One will suffice. CM9/10 and kernel 3.x is all I need.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good choice. Nowadays it's more about moving onto a new device when it's something that really tickles the O' fancy n outs clearly worth the time/money/effort to you

~S-Off LTEvo; Viper4G_3.x.x; ArcReactor
cpu0/1: 1.7ghz ¦ 192mhz ¦ sleep: 486mhz max
Intellidemand
fiops
mpdecision: off


----------



## dachurchpcguy (Mar 19, 2013)

theevilworm said:


> Hi, I want my next android device to be top-notch. I mostly care about hardware (Quadcore, fast CPU, RAM) and not too much about software since I am using Custom ROMs anyway. This means that the device should have good support at xda though.
> I am considering the following:
> 
> *Xperia Z *- very attractive design and hardware, waterproof. But it's said to have a bad screen.
> ...

Click to collapse



I called Google support and was pleased with their response and I'm not the original owner.  They knew it but still offered a replacement phone if their suggestion didn't work. It did, but it was nice to know I had the option.

I found it refreshing since most companies wouldn't be so quick to offer that.


----------



## PaRaNoidNeM (Mar 20, 2013)

*Buying phone within the next couple months*

So I'm looking to get a new phone within the next couple of months roughly and I'm having a hard time making a decision. I'm looking at three possible phones, the Samsung Galaxy S4, LG Optimus G Pro, and HTC one. They all have very similar specs, and I'm still waiting for all of the phones to be out on sale for me to play with them on person. 

Any suggestions or opinions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



nemanja1990 said:


> So I'm looking to get a new phone within the next couple of months roughly and I'm having a hard time making a decision. I'm looking at three possible phones, the Samsung Galaxy S4, LG Optimus G Pro, and HTC one. They all have very similar specs, and I'm still waiting for all of the phones to be out on sale for me to play with them on person.
> 
> Any suggestions or opinions would be greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



HTC One 

Got Trolled?


----------



## cs098 (Mar 20, 2013)

nemanja1990 said:


> So I'm looking to get a new phone within the next couple of months roughly and I'm having a hard time making a decision. I'm looking at three possible phones, the Samsung Galaxy S4, LG Optimus G Pro, and HTC one. They all have very similar specs, and I'm still waiting for all of the phones to be out on sale for me to play with them on person.
> 
> Any suggestions or opinions would be greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



if you need the sd card and the removable battery, then go for the s4
else the htc one is as good or better. Battery life is actually quite good for the htc, but I think the s4 will have better battery life with a higher battery capacity and the octa core big little architecture.

I wouldn't consider the optimus G pro while has most of everything the other 2 has but does not have any unique features and is no better than the other 2 in terms of essential smartphone features.


Htc one: better speakers, better audio, better design build quality

S4: removable battery, sd card, touchwiz features, floating touch.

Hard to say which one is better but I'd go for the htc one.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



cs098 said:


> if you need the sd card and the removable battery, then go for the s4
> else the htc one is as good or better. Battery life is actually quite good for the htc, but I think the s4 will have better battery life with a higher battery capacity and the octa core big little architecture.
> 
> I wouldn't consider the optimus G pro while has most of everything the other 2 has but does not have any unique features and is no better than the other 2 in terms of essential smartphone features.
> ...

Click to collapse



Personally, I find these touchwiz "features" more like gimmicks 

If you can somehow run out of storage on your HTC one, then I commend you 

Got Trolled?


----------



## cs098 (Mar 20, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Personally, I find these touchwiz "features" more like gimmicks
> 
> If you can somehow run out of storage on your HTC one, then I commend you
> 
> Got Trolled?

Click to collapse



While I agree most of the features are gimmicks (the multi view is definitely not gimmicky) I really like the sd card plus the removable battery.
If I buy the s4 I can just pop in my sd card from my mini pro and I'd get all my movie and music instantly, not transfers required,
I also like to swap my sd card when I want to watch certain movies and switch it again for my documents and other things.

The biggest thing is probably price because I'm sure the 16 gig s4 will be cheaper than the 64 gig htc one and I can throw in the sd card for free.
And I also love extended batteries, my mini pro can last for days.
Anyway that's just my opinion lol


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

But CM might not support S4.
sooo....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NewWorldOrphan9 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

I personally wouldn't get any of those... Just me though. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pokryshkin (Mar 20, 2013)

*search engine*

I'm an author of howtochooseandroid.com - it's a search engine: lot of android smartphones and tablet. Fully parametrical search: cpu, ram, rom etc.
I need your suggestions, tips, feedback! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2177111


----------



## virusshah1997 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Néed help buying a new phone.*

Hey guys.
Suggest me a nice cell under 20,000rs or maximum 23k that can run all games in HD.

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## akiroJo (Mar 20, 2013)

Galaxy y rocks!


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



virusshah1997 said:


> Hey guys.
> Suggest me a nice cell under 20,000rs or maximum 23k that can run all games in HD.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



If you're willing to buy online, Xperia SL(~23k in shops), galaxy grand(21.5k in shops), S2(24k in shops) are great choices. If not, Xperia U, P are good, but I'm not sure of their gaming capabilities. If you want a big screen to play on, the above choices are good. But the battery on the grand is said to have a really good battery life.

If you don't mind an Indian brand, Canvas HD is good value for money.

Sent from my Single Core Wildfire S. :|


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## virusshah1997 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

All will be able to play HD games without lags?

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



virusshah1997 said:


> All will be able to play HD games without lags?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



About the Xperia SL and S2, definitely. I know that the Grand plays Nova 3, so i guess that's enough for HD gaming. Canvas HD is Quad Core, not as good as the flagships, but there's good gaming on it.

Sent from my Single Core Wildfire S. :|


----------



## dax702 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm currently with Verizon Wireless in the USA, been with them since July 2010 and have a Droid X that's on its last leg.  I'm looking into t-mobile's value plans (I need 3 lines) and their bring your own phone deal where they provide you with a SIM for your unlocked GSM phone.

Questions: 

On T-Mobile's site, they list 3 types of sim, regular SIM, micro SIM and nano SIM.  Which type of SIM do the chinese made smartphones use?

I need to get 3 phones for myself and two family members (which is why I'm considering China as they're cheaper) But I don't want 3 of the same phones (so we don't confuse them). Mine should be better than the other two, but I don't want the other two to suck either. They should be decent for web browsing and email.  None of us do any gaming or anything complex.

Thanks in advance for your suggestions!


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 20, 2013)

virusshah1997 said:


> All will be able to play HD games without lags?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse





Lt.Win said:


> About the Xperia SL and S2, definitely. I know that the Grand plays Nova 3, so i guess that's enough for HD gaming. Canvas HD is Quad Core, not as good as the flagships, but there's good gaming on it.
> 
> Sent from my Single Core Wildfire S. :|

Click to collapse



Yep as he says S2 & SL will have no trouble.
Also check out the Xperia L (if you can wait)
And just a PS: A friend of mine bought a Canvas HD, It's fast but while gaming I experienced some lags in Temple Run 2, so I don't know if I'd keep my bets on it!

---------- Post added at 11:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 PM ----------




dax702 said:


> I'm currently with Verizon Wireless in the USA, been with them since July 2010 and have a Droid X that's on its last leg.  I'm looking into t-mobile's value plans (I need 3 lines) and their bring your own phone deal where they provide you with a SIM for your unlocked GSM phone.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A round about budget would help recommending.
Also chinese phones aren't quite recommended!


----------



## kyan31 (Mar 20, 2013)

The Jiayu G4 looks good, and it's only $160. 1.2 GHZ Quad Core, 1/2GB RAM variants, 312ppi 4.7 inch display, OGS, gorrilla glass, everything you would expect from a flagship phone!


----------



## dax702 (Mar 21, 2013)

> A round about budget would help recommending.
> Also chinese phones aren't quite recommended!

Click to collapse



I don't really have a budget, but I don't want to spend more than necessary either.  Like I said, no games or complex needs beyond web browsing, an app here and there, and email. Chinese phones aren't recommended? I thought they made pretty good phones over there? Lot of discussion on here about them.  If not Chinese, then where is a good place to buy unlocked phones in the USA?


----------



## cs098 (Mar 21, 2013)

dax702 said:


> I don't really have a budget, but I don't want to spend more than necessary either.  Like I said, no games or complex needs beyond web browsing, an app here and there, and email. Chinese phones aren't recommended? I thought they made pretty good phones over there? Lot of discussion on here about them.  If not Chinese, then where is a good place to buy unlocked phones in the USA?

Click to collapse



the nexus 4 is a great buy, or an old iphone like the 4 is serviceable as well.
A 2011 xperia like the ray or a mini pro are also very cheap and good provided you flash a good rom and kernel.


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



virusshah1997 said:


> Hey guys.
> Suggest me a nice cell under 20,000rs or maximum 23k that can run all games in HD.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Oh, and you could also look at Xperia S, which is 1.5ghz compared to SL which is 1.7ghz. Both dual core. You'll get S about 1-2k cheaper online, and you'll probably not find it in shops now (at least not here).

Sent from my Single Core Wildfire S. :|


----------



## gonzas144 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Looking to change my Atrix*

hi.

I'm searching for a new phone to replace my nearly dead Atrix. I was looking at the new Samsung Galaxy S3 Mini, but after reading some reviews I've concluded that its a real ****.

What I am looking?

A 4 - 4.3 inch phone that fits in my pocket and doesn't look like I have a 32 inch TV on my ear.

Exterior : 

Discrete, good design, a good looking and durable phone. (I like to use them, I don't treat them quite well)

Performance :

A fast and powerful phone, one that can play mkv 720p videos without issues and run Android JB smoothly
Battery life its important too

Camera:

5 to 8 inch would be fine. 720p video recording or better

Price

not a problem.


Please , what do you recommend and why?

Thanks!


----------



## virusshah1997 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



vj_dustin said:


> Yep as he says S2 & SL will have no trouble.
> Also check out the Xperia L (if you can wait)
> And just a PS: A friend of mine bought a Canvas HD, It's fast but while gaming I experienced some lags in Temple Run 2, so I don't know if I'd keep my bets on it!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are u talking of Xperia Neo L?

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## jessenj (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

I have a fully modded Verizon SGS3 and I did a stupid thing and took my screen protector off my phone, and today I put my phone in my pocket and my keys shattered my glass. Should I get an insurance replacement or wait it out since the phone is still fully functional, get the s4 or something else? I wish Verizon would do a waterproof phone. Is there anything better than the s4 coming?


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



virusshah1997 said:


> Are u talking of Xperia Neo L?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No, no Xperia L. Its going to be released soon.

Sent from my Single Core Wildfire S. :|


----------



## virusshah1997 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Lt.Win said:


> No, no Xperia L. Its going to be released soon.
> 
> Sent from my Single Core Wildfire S. :|

Click to collapse



Specs?

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



virusshah1997 said:


> Specs?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



1GHz dual, 4.3", 8mp camera, VGA front, jb 4.1. Expected price is ~20k. If you can wait, its a good phone, leave aside the VGA front and maybe the 1Dual.

Sent from my Single Core Wildfire S. :|


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



m1l4droid said:


> I'm acquiring some money in a few weeks, and I was thinking of buying a new device. With that money I can afford a Galaxy S III, and was considering purchasing one. Do you chaps have any alternative options that is worth considering? Let me just note that what matters for me in a phone are,
> 1. Powerful CPU, 2. Good official support, 3. Good unofficial support, 3. At least 1 GB of RAM, 4. At least 32 GB of internal storage or any internal storage with micro SD card support. all of which are deal breakers. Screen size should be bigger than 4", but resolution, screen type, camera, etc. Doesn't matter.
> 
> Sent from my Acer A500 running CM10.1 powered by Thor kernel

Click to collapse



I'd say the S3 abd Nexus 4 are good choices. Samsung is going to update S3 to 4.2 soon, but we know that Nexus 4 (newly manufactured) already comes with 4.2. So, if you want good support on both sides, good screen, decent camera, a 1.5GHz Krait quad core processor and 2 gigs of ram, go for it.

And, it won't cost as much as the S3.

Sent from my Single Core Wildfire S. :|


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



m1l4droid said:


> Nexus 4 would've been perfect if it had more storage. 16 GB isn't enough. Also, it costs more than S3 here.
> 
> Sent from my Acer A500 running CM10.1 powered by Thor kernel

Click to collapse



Then the S3 is good. It has plenty ROMs, but we don't know whether it will get the KLP update. Most likely it will.

Sent from my Single Core Wildfire S. :|


----------



## MrSalue (Mar 22, 2013)

There will be on offer soon and both will have the same price tag  in 2 days

which one should  I get 

the Samsung Galaxy Nexus 

the Sony Ericsson Xperia Mini Pro

Both phones that is above got warrantys 

below doesnt 

or way off alternative is to order online from amazon samsung captivate glide and get it shipped here to Kuwait


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



m1l4droid said:


> Samsung officially said they will update S3 to whatever comes after 4.2 at least, so I guess Key Lime Pie is a go.
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10.1 powered by Marmite Kernel

Click to collapse



Great, then I guess you're clear for it. Good luck and enjoy!

"Lieutenant Win, not at your service. I'm taking a coffee break, man."


----------



## Techgod (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Optimus L9 P765 / Xperia S / Samsung Grand / suggest something else in mid-end phones.....need big screen.

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Techgod said:


> Optimus L9 P765 / Xperia S / Samsung Grand / suggest something else in mid-end phones.....need big screen.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



If you're willing to buy on eBay, Xperia ion is available for 22k. 4.6" screen, same resolution as Xperia S.

"Lieutenant Win, not at your service. I'm taking a coffee break, man."


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Jass5991 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello. I plan to buy an Android phone soon. My price range is maxed out at 1000 Malaysian Ringgit (Dollars), which is about 320 USD or 250 Euros. Android OS only, please. I'd like the camera to be above 8MP, as I avidly take photos with my phone. I plan to play games, ranging from normal to high-end, so performance is a must. I will not be multitasking on it much though. I stopped checking review websites because phone prices change over time and they tend not to change the price on the website. I thank you in advance, you epic XDA members.

EDIT: Please PM me directly. I don't want to have to check this thread and find answers to my question. Much more convenient. Thank you in advance (again)


----------



## Droidlover123 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



MrSalue said:


> There will be on offer soon and both will have the same price tag  in 2 days
> 
> which one should  I get
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In for galaxy nexus blindly.
You will love it.

And if you bought mini pro you will be like:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## mehediatcom (Mar 22, 2013)

*quad core vs dual core*

what about quad core non-branded meditek phone and a branded dual core qualcomm phone within the same price range?
which one should i buy?


----------



## jayc137 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



mehediatcom said:


> what about quad core non-branded meditek phone and a branded dual core qualcomm phone within the same price range?
> which one should i buy?

Click to collapse



From the reviews I read of mediatek Quad Core phones 
Buy a Qualcomm Branded dual core. Phone
But if you have limited. Budget then you can buy mediatek Quad Core Phone 


Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## nitramus (Mar 23, 2013)

me I'm waiting for the rumored Google X phone to come out. If it does not live up to the hype the I will see...


----------



## NHS2008 (Mar 23, 2013)

akiratoriyama said:


> From the reviews I read of mediatek Quad Core phones
> Buy a Qualcomm Branded dual core. Phone
> But if you have limited. Budget then you can buy mediatek Quad Core Phone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am using a mediatek quad core phone and would recommend it over ANY dual core. Its better than all phones I have had thus far in performance/battery life ratio.  No slowdowns! I am using Xolo Q800.


----------



## jayc137 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



NHS2008 said:


> I am using a mediatek quad core phone and would recommend it over ANY dual core. Its better than all phones I have had thus far in performance/battery life ratio.  No slowdowns! I am using Xolo Q800.

Click to collapse



I have never said that MediaTek processors are bad
I just said that Qualcomm are my first preference 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## lacoursiere18 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Hey guys need your help.. I need help deciding wether to buy a n7 3g used for $210 or a brand new n4.. I know one is a tablet the other is a phone, but hear me out. I currently have an iPhone 4 and it took a poop! I am now using an old HTC thunderbolt on a custom Rom and runs very smooth, except for the bad battery drain!! I really like the google products and what they have to offer. I have a contract with Verizon and it is up in June and I was really was all about trying to us the n7 as a full fledged phone. The problem being, my wife thinks it is a ridiculous idea and that its not reliable(sip client). I am not a big phone user, I probably wouldn't go over 200 mins a month. Anyways what can I say about the n4, everything I read about it is that it is an amazing phone! I'm just confused in which direction I should go....

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## ahhoe (Mar 23, 2013)

I am looking for a branded China phone. Basically a trusted manufacturer that the battery don't explode or dead off on me in half an hour after a full charge.

5" screen and above
Dual sim standby (good to have but not a must)
2gb ram.
16gb storage and expendable by card
8mb camera. (Good pic quality)
Android os 

My usage: 

- my daily driver
- for taking pic of my kids, food, outing
- checking emails
- reading of forum via forum runner
- occassional games but I am not a hardcore gamer.
- good battery life. (Last min 15 hours on normal usage)
- smooth interface. Not lacky. 

Some might suggest a samsung note 2. Yes I got it now and I just want to find something that can replace him which cost lower and still offers similar  functionality and stablity.

Any recommendations or comments welcome.

Was looking at umi x2 but not sure it fairs and still under pre-order... I think so



Sent from GT-NOTE-II


----------



## gesange (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Te new HTC looks just awesome and I really like it but no SD card and non-removable battery are the deal breakers.....
I got my EVO 3D but I will upgrade in a while and would ask if anyone could suggest me a good phone? 
But please no Samsung because i dont like it at all and the S3 S4 and note 2 just look bad in my opinion

Sent from my shooteru using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamertroid (Mar 23, 2013)

I would get a Nexus 4. Cheap, Smooth and extremely open source! Has awesome specs and is really cheap. Only problem is everyone wants one!


----------



## Karim Kahale (Mar 24, 2013)

hii, i am actually planning to buy a new smartphone.
I am a little bit confused :  Htc One M7 or Samsung Galaxy S4 ?
The htc one has really impressed me : its design, even in some benchmarks, i saw it beating galaxy s4.
I know the samsung galaxy s4 is very powerful but i need some help to pick up the best smartphone.
I am looking for a fast and beautiful phone with a good camera and loud speaker to be specific.

THANKS EVERYONE.


----------



## choovanski (Mar 24, 2013)

I've done a heck of a lot of research and am still unsure of what to buy. Phones such as the At&T Optimus G, HTC Butterfly, and the Xperia Z/ZL have come up. However they all suffer in terms of developer support or have a prominent hardware flaw(awful viewing angels, glass back etc). I would ideally like the One X but with an SD slot, however that does not exist. I do not live in America, so 4G and contract pricing are of no relevance to me. My current device is an Xperia Arc S running CM10, and I would be loathe to buy a phone which is worse than it in any area.

My requirements are as follows:

SD slot(64gb support)
720p or better screen
modern processor(ideally quad core) 
good camera, better than the Xperia Arc
good support on XDA

Any help whatsoever would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NHS2008 (Mar 24, 2013)

choovanski said:


> I've done a heck of a lot of research and am still unsure of what to buy. Phones such as the At&T Optimus G, HTC Butterfly, and the Xperia Z/ZL have come up. However they all suffer in terms of developer support or have a prominent hardware flaw(awful viewing angels, glass back etc). I would ideally like the One X but with an SD slot, however that does not exist. I do not live in America, so 4G and contract pricing are of no relevance to me. My current device is an Xperia Arc S running CM10, and I would be loathe to buy a phone which is worse than it in any area.
> 
> My requirements are as follows:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Galaxy S4? 
Although, Not sure 'bout Dev support there..


----------



## choovanski (Mar 24, 2013)

Samsung is known for being bad with drivers, furthermore the price difference between it and the s3 is bigger than the difference in features. The s3 has come up in my research, and despite it's stellar performance I am not fond of it. Personally I feel that the phone's design, while being amazing ergonomically is unattractive and both looks and feels 'cheap'. The 'burn' issue with AMOLED screens also makes me somewhat uncomfortable.

Thank you very much for taking the time out of your day to reply. I hope you have a pleasant week.


----------



## ICO187 (Mar 24, 2013)

i'm after a reliable smart phone for my fience in the philippines.
she likes white 
around the $300Aud
i was thinking HTC - android OS 


HTC DESIRE C A320b ?
HTC WILDFIRE S  A510B ?
HTC ONE X  (used) ?




suggestions please


----------



## Felimenta97 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



choovanski said:


> I've done a heck of a lot of research and am still unsure of what to buy. Phones such as the At&T Optimus G, HTC Butterfly, and the Xperia Z/ZL have come up. However they all suffer in terms of developer support or have a prominent hardware flaw(awful viewing angels, glass back etc). I would ideally like the One X but with an SD slot, however that does not exist. I do not live in America, so 4G and contract pricing are of no relevance to me. My current device is an Xperia Arc S running CM10, and I would be loathe to buy a phone which is worse than it in any area.
> 
> My requirements are as follows:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Xperia Z. 64 Gb SD Card works on it, Sony is famous for dev support, same for their processor. All the rest,also fills in.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk HD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



karimkahale said:


> hii, i am actually planning to buy a new smartphone.
> I am a little bit confused :  Htc One M7 or Samsung Galaxy S4 ?
> The htc one has really impressed me : its design, even in some benchmarks, i saw it beating galaxy s4.
> I know the samsung galaxy s4 is very powerful but i need some help to pick up the best smartphone.
> ...

Click to collapse



Benchmarks honestly prove nothing in the slightest so I'll never use them to base a decision that I make.

The following may be a bit biased as I have the One, but I'll provide what help I can.

While we all know that the S4 will sell more units, due to Samsung's advertising, that doesn't necessarily make it a better phone.
It will, however, be a powerful phone and will be the phone of choice for a lot of people. I just don't see it as too much of an upgrade from the S3 to make it worth getting the S4.

The One is definitely a great choice and I don't regret buying it in the slightest. It's a good size, really quick and smooth, a lot of power built into it and super loud with great sound quality. It also has a great camera aswell. All in all, the One is a great choice.

If you're in no rush to buy the phone then I suggest waiting until you can use a demo unit of the S4 so you'll be able to test both devices properly before committing yourself to buying one.

The way I see it, the only things which the S4 will have over the One is removable battery and SD card slot but those things don't matter enough to me to mean I'll switch device.
At least we know both will have great development anyway 


Sent via my HTC One using XDA Premium


----------



## xzabre (Mar 24, 2013)

Just probing.. What would you suggest?

Sony Xperia Tablet Z - 16GB LTE €430
Samsung Nexus 10 - 32GB €530
Samsung Nexus 7 - 32GB €150
Samsung Note 10.1 - 16GB LTE €450

For entertainment (highres movies), photo editing (I know, it sounds stupid but I want it) and occasionally 3d games..

Edit: O yeah, planning to use this device while hitchhiking for more than a year around the world. Maybe something to take into consideration..


----------



## Karim Kahale (Mar 24, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Benchmarks honestly prove nothing in the slightest so I'll never use them to base a decision that I make.
> 
> The following may be a bit biased as I have the One, but I'll provide what help I can.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's what i'm gonna do actually : wait a while to see real testing and comparisons.
I still do think that the htc one is better and a more luxury smartphone.
Thanks a lot!
I'll be posting back when we get real results about the 2 phones.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Mathfs (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Xperia Z or Galaxy S4? 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## spotting (Mar 24, 2013)

*What Phone can you suggest?*

Hi community,

i am searching for a new phone. 
ATM i am using a 

HTC Desire S 

But cause of the Hitachi Display it is hard to use with new Roms. Thats the reason, why i am searching for a new phone. 

What would be important for me?


Display. 3.7 - 4 "  
Very Long Battery life
Good, hard case ... The phone should survive a fall from bed
Fast and Smooth
Very good support with CM or AOKP or MIUI
Very Good Speech Qality
SD Card Slot
Option to change the Battery


What is absolutely not important?
Camera. 

at the moment, i am testing Samsung Galaxy XCover 2 GT S 7710 ... But it looks like this phone is too big and lags on XDA support. 


There are no restictions to the money. But it would be nice to find a price - performance winner.

best regards


----------



## Tomsawhun (Mar 24, 2013)

*Huawei Premia 4G*

Hi Everybody!


This smartphone could someone say something? (Opinion, experience...)

http://pdadb.net/index.php?m=specs&id=4369&c=huawei_premia_4g_m931

Thanks


----------



## manter (Mar 24, 2013)

Tomsawhun said:


> Hi Everybody!
> 
> 
> This smartphone could someone say something? (Opinion, experience...)
> ...

Click to collapse



how much is it for ?


----------



## Felimenta97 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



xzabre said:


> Just probing.. What would you suggest?
> 
> Sony Xperia Tablet Z - 16GB LTE €430
> Samsung Nexus 10 - 32GB €530
> ...

Click to collapse



I think XTZ is the way for you. Almost FullHD screen (80pixels on portrait to go), S4 Pro processor and Water and Dust resistance.





Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Droidlover123 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Expected price of xperia l in india????
Pls someone...thanks...

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 25, 2013)

Droidlover123 said:


> Expected price of xperia l in india????
> Pls someone...thanks...
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I had read somewhere that it'll be around the 20k mark.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Hello everyone. 
My birthday is coming up next month about the time the S4 starts shipping.
So I'm confused between the HTC One or the Galaxy S4.

SAMSUNG GALAXY S4

Things I like:
- Expandable memory
- Air view, dual camera mode and all those nice software tweaks

Things I don't like:
- Very plastiky and doesn't look as premium as the price


HTC ONE

Things I like:
-Amazing build quality and looks
- Front facing, clear and loud stereo speakers 

Things I don't like:
- Non-expandable storage
- I'm not sold about the 4 "Ultrapixel" camera which is really only suitable for low light images


So, what are your thoughts/suggestions?
Anything would be appreciated.



Sent from my pet - Megatron™

---------- Post added at 05:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:07 PM ----------




ahhoe said:


> I am looking for a branded China phone. Basically a trusted manufacturer that the battery don't explode or dead off on me in half an hour after a full charge.
> 
> 5" screen and above
> Dual sim standby (good to have but not a must)
> ...

Click to collapse



Lg Optimus G pro

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## leonisk (Mar 25, 2013)

*Help me decide which phone...*

I sold my htc One V because it was very slow and the screen wasn't satisfying for my job (i want to surf a lot, whilst having skype and viber running, enter 3g when i am in the train and keeping notes).

I search a lot and i think a screen  of 4,7" might be good for me with 1280*720 resolution.
I find LG Optimus 4X HD very attractive for the money 320 Euros and there is Samsung Galaxy SIII for 400 Euros (which is more than i would like to spend for a handset).
There's also SGS2 which costs 300 Euros but it has lower screen resolution and smaller screen.

Well which phone will be more profitable and suitable for me (knowning that for 4X HD is coming the jelly-bean and it  has fixed the problems with the camera) or have you any suggestions?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 25, 2013)

leonisk said:


> I sold my htc One V because it was very slow and the screen wasn't satisfying for my job (i want to surf a lot, whilst having skype and viber running, enter 3g when i am in the train and keeping notes).
> 
> I search a lot and i think a screen  of 4,7" might be good for me with 1280*720 resolution.
> I find LG Optimus 4X HD very attractive for the money 320 Euros and there is Samsung Galaxy SIII for 400 Euros (which is more than i would like to spend for a handset).
> ...

Click to collapse



Why not a Nexus 4?


----------



## leonisk (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for your suggestions!
I want to keep cost around 300 Euros... 
I find it a good idea for a second hand Galaxy Note (i find some of them in 300E), but i'll have to look it closely because i want to see the convinience of this kind of size.
Is there any negative with the Optimus 4X? Because i believe in real life it will be as good as Nexus 4 or SGS3 and costs 80E less..


----------



## r1lurk (Mar 26, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Why not a Nexus 4?

Click to collapse



Sigh.. The elusive Nexus 4 is still too hard to find and purchase in parts of Australia at the moment.


----------



## QuiteFrankly_ (Mar 26, 2013)

*Help me find the right phone.*

I'm trying to get a brand new phone under $400 att. I was thinking htc one x?


----------



## tacotino (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Thoughts on Nokia Lumia 920

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## mexigga (Mar 26, 2013)

Thoughts on Samsung Galaxy S3 on MetroPCS?

Is $380 too much for this on this network?


----------



## daglasg (Mar 26, 2013)

I simply don't get it with all those Huge phones that continue getting bigger and bigger.

For me anything beyond 65mm wide and 130mm tall and 8,5mm thick is cumbersome. 

There are phones with 4.3 inches in this category (i.e. One S, Huawei P1) and with slimmer bezels we will hopefully see a trend of 4.5 inches 720p with quad core CPUs within those dimension constraints.


----------



## top1xx (Mar 27, 2013)

Is it the end of tablet era? Should we still considering buying a tablet in this days, while at the other side phone screen size is getting much bigger and bigger so does the processors.. thus, they are capable doing whatever a tablet can do...


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



top1xx said:


> Is it the end of tablet era? Should we still considering buying a tablet in this days, while at the other side phone screen size is getting much bigger and bigger so does the processors.. thus, they are capable doing whatever a tablet can do...

Click to collapse



for people comfortable with huge phones tablets are useless.
but for people like me for whom any phone more than 4.3' is made for bigfoot, tablets are still how big screens should actually be implemented.
So yeah, tabs wont die 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## david19au (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Hi.
What do i buy when i get on gymnasium my father said that he will buy for me any mobile phone and an xbox. But i dont know what phone (
My question is : what to buy
Iphone 5 or Samsung galaxy S4
Thanks fo answer.

Odesláno z mého GT-S5570 pomocí Tapatalk 2


----------



## username1234321 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



david19au said:


> Hi.
> What do i buy when i get on gymnasium my father said that he will buy for me any mobile phone and an xbox. But i dont know what phone (
> My question is : what to buy
> Iphone 5 or Samsung galaxy S4
> ...

Click to collapse




S4 definitely.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## neo668 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Ppl r still buying the iPhone? That is sooooo 2009.

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gagdude (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



david19au said:


> Hi.
> What do i buy when i get on gymnasium my father said that he will buy for me any mobile phone and an xbox. But i dont know what phone (
> My question is : what to buy
> Iphone 5 or Samsung galaxy S4
> ...

Click to collapse



Well simply because the iPhone 5 is yesteryear's device and the S4 is a hot just announced not yet released device means you should get the S4.
The fact that the S4 runs Android and will probably get tons of development is yet another reason

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## zaras27 (Mar 27, 2013)

I propose Samsung S4 but... they say about the chip that have problems and decided to change from Exynos . Wait for the announcement if any...


----------



## neo668 (Mar 27, 2013)

zaras27 said:


> I propose Samsung S4 but... they say about the chip that have problems and decided to change from Exynos .

Click to collapse



I'm thinking of the S4 or the Xperia Z myself.


----------



## zaras27 (Mar 27, 2013)

neo668 said:


> I'm thinking of the S4 or the Xperia Z myself.

Click to collapse



The Xperia has the advantage of waterproof


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



ICO187 said:


> i'm after a reliable smart phone for my fience in the philippines.
> she likes white
> around the $300Aud
> i was thinking HTC - android OS
> ...

Click to collapse



Wilefire S or One X

Got Trolled?


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

If the one x is in good condition, go for it. If you buy the Wildfire S, it will torture you till the end. Please don't buy it...!

"Life isn't always smooth, straight or ideal. It simply asks you to join it." - Reebok RealFlex Ad
________________________________
LG Optimus One P500
CyanogenMod 9 GenetICS Plus v9.2.1


----------



## neo668 (Mar 27, 2013)

zaras27 said:


> The Xperia has the advantage of waterproof

Click to collapse



I read that the S4 will have some nifty new technology. Whereas I like Sony phones and their development potential. Will wait for the S4 to debut before deciding.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



I r o n M a n said:


> Hello everyone.
> My birthday is coming up next month about the time the S4 starts shipping.
> So I'm confused between the HTC One or the Galaxy S4.

Click to collapse



I can't say a lot for the S4 but I've just posted a review for the One here.


top1xx said:


> Is it the end of tablet era? Should we still considering buying a tablet in this days, while at the other side phone screen size is getting much bigger and bigger so does the processors.. thus, they are capable doing whatever a tablet can do...

Click to collapse



I think a lot of people will think that tablets are seeming more pointless as technology advances but I don't agree to be honest.
I've got a Nexus 7 and honestly wouldn't want a tablet bigger than that because it's a perfect size for watching movies and gaming, which is all I use my tablet for.
I've also got a HTC One and even though the screen isn't huge, it isn't small either but I could never see it replacing my tablet.
Of course others will have their own opinions on the matter though.


Sent via my HTC One using XDA Premium


----------



## thearcher4 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello, I'm thinking of getting a new phone. I'm looking for an Android one, which can preferably run at least ICS (either stock or when updated) and which is dual core and new. It would also be nice if the battery life was good and has nice screen as well as sd card slot. 

Any suggestion for a budget of <$210, new?

p.s I know it's asking too much for $210, but still?


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



thearcher4 said:


> Hello, I'm thinking of getting a new phone. I'm looking for an Android one, which can preferably run at least ICS (either stock or when updated) and which is dual core and new. It would also be nice if the battery life was good and has nice screen as well as sd card slot.
> 
> Any suggestion for a budget of <$210, new?
> 
> p.s I know it's asking too much for $210, but still?

Click to collapse



All i can fit in all those requirements is Xperia go.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leonisk (Mar 27, 2013)

IAmNice said:


> Maybe a second hand HTC one x or galaxy note?
> 
> Sent from my LT22i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I finaly bought an HTC One X 32gb used only for 4 months in excellent condition for about 320 Euros. Thanks for your advice!


----------



## thearcher4 (Mar 27, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> All i can fit in all those requirements is Xperia go.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Thank you for the suggestion! How do you think the xperia go compares to the Samsung Galaxy Ace 2?


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 27, 2013)

thearcher4 said:


> Thank you for the suggestion! How do you think the xperia go compares to the Samsung Galaxy Ace 2?

Click to collapse



If and only if, a Secondary camera is of use to you, go for the Ace 2, else go for go..


----------



## HiCZoK (Mar 28, 2013)

Guys help me pick !! I would like new phone, possibly fast, well built and with good camera. I have desire z now btw.
I would like new one. here are my findings of what I can get 

-s3 (used only) - I dont really like the plastic
-htc one x (used only) - it looks great but heard bad stuffa about battery
-nexus 4 (rather used - it is not available in my country and would not have warranty) - it is fantastic but I am worried about glass back and overheating.
-Sony Xperia T (Used only? not sure yet) - good camera, a bit ugly design
-Sony Xperia S (NEW) - looks great, camera, UI, etc. nice phone... i dint know, I think its my fav so far. it seems to have best camera and price is good
-LG optimus 4x HD (new- good price) - looks like the best deal. It is cheap and offers the same stuff as s3... tho its camera is bad ? How is it now ? maybe it was upgrades
-HTC One S(new) - how is it? or v ?)
-galaxy note1 (just maybe)
-edit - there is also old galaxy nexus. Not sure tho. It is old and arm cpu


So that's it. not sure if I should look out for anything else. Did I missed anything ? So, best price of all is Sony Xperia S and LG and those I could find defienietly new. how about this ? And xperia T? Are those two only flagships before Z on sony side or am I missing something? their letter naming is weird and confusing  isnt S their best phone before z ? 

This will be off contract phone which will server me for good 1,5 year or 2 years, so it have to be solid. I like good camera and build quality most. Dont care all that much about 3d games. I dont expect much out of the battery but I would like it not to be borderline terrible 

Thanks for the help guys !


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 28, 2013)

in case you get over the projector thing, the upcoming Xperia SP looks promising!


----------



## HiCZoK (Mar 28, 2013)

I mean... holy hell !
Why in the ghell would I want anything other than projector phone now ?!?!?! Why isnt it popular?
Any opinions on beam ?

edit, but back to my question. Besides awesome galaxy beam (I really want it ) I think lg 4x is the best specs wise and price. Am i right ?


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 28, 2013)

HiCZoK said:


> I mean... holy hell !
> Why in the ghell would I want anything other than projector phone now ?!?!?! Why isnt it popular?
> Any opinions on beam ?
> 
> edit, but back to my question. Besides awesome galaxy beam (I really want it ) I think lg 4x is the best specs wise and price. Am i right ?

Click to collapse



Actually since now it is claimed to get the 4.1 update, I don't see why not!
But mind it that it has "0" XDA" support.
Also except for the Projector it's just a Samsung S Advance, just INR10000 or around $200 more expensive! 

And yes LG 4x is a beast, but if you can get your hands on S3 or HTC One X, it's better to get either of them.
Since even 4x HD lacks even a CM port, also not to forget LG's "timely" updates to their users! :/


----------



## jhafner (Mar 28, 2013)

*Ace 2 or S2*

Hello;

I am very puzzled whether to buy Samsung galaxy Ace 2 or S2, I have tested both devices for some time, and that made me even more confused. I want to know, are there any features on the S2 that Ace 2 doesn't have?

Regards.


----------



## gagdude (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



jhafner said:


> Hello;
> 
> I am very puzzled whether to buy Samsung galaxy Ace 2 or S2, I have tested both devices for some time, and that made me even more confused. I want to know, are there any features on the S2 that Ace 2 doesn't have?
> 
> Regards.

Click to collapse



The S2 has a larger screen and I'm guessing much more development. As it is a previous flagship instead of a previous mid range, I give it the edge.it also has an 8 mp camera compared to the Ace 2's 5 mp

Edit: the S2 also has a much more powerful CPU, and 33% more RAM
Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## thatdude02 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



jhafner said:


> Hello;
> 
> I am very puzzled whether to buy Samsung galaxy Ace 2 or S2, I have tested both devices for some time, and that made me even more confused. I want to know, are there any features on the S2 that Ace 2 doesn't have?
> 
> Regards.

Click to collapse



S2 all the way. 

I can personally recommend the S2X if you can get that one. (SGH-T989D) loved that phone before I got my Note. Still do 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app


----------



## HiCZoK (Mar 29, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Actually since now it is claimed to get the 4.1 update, I don't see why not!
> But mind it that it has "0" XDA" support.
> Also except for the Projector it's just a Samsung S Advance, just INR10000 or around $200 more expensive!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




yeah.. it's jsut a gimmick and no xda support is a bummer. LG 4x will get open soon, so that's it + it's cheapest. So are we throwint away xperia s ?


----------



## Sanjay (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Guys even i need to buy a mobile worth below 15000 thousand rupees(270 $).
What about these options
1) sgs advance
2) sgs duos
3) sony xperia arc S
4) others? (please Specify)

Give reason  with about 5-10 points......
Any body,yes ofcourse anybody replying will be hitten thanxxx.



Sent using xda premium.


----------



## NHS2008 (Mar 29, 2013)

sanjaykumar.sanjay69 said:


> Guys even i need to buy a mobile worth below 15000 thousand rupees(270 $).
> What about these options
> 1) sgs advance
> 2) sgs duos
> ...

Click to collapse



Out of those listed SGS Advance. Others...Xolo Q800. Just buy it!! Trust me you won't regret it! :good:


----------



## HiCZoK (Mar 29, 2013)

HiCZoK said:


> Guys help me pick !! I would like new phone, possibly fast, well built and with good camera. I have desire z now btw.
> I would like new one. here are my findings of what I can get
> 
> -s3 (used only) - I dont really like the plastic
> ...

Click to collapse



anyone more care to share his opinion ?


----------



## crford (Mar 29, 2013)

HiCZoK said:


> anyone more care to share his opinion ?

Click to collapse



HTC One X.  Picked it up for $.99 from AT&T.  Has great battery life, unlockable bootloader, root and tons of ROMs for it.


----------



## Seraz007 (Mar 29, 2013)

HiCZoK said:


> anyone more care to share his opinion ?

Click to collapse



for camera: Go For HTC One S
For Build Quality : GO for HTC ONE V

i myself have a one v
even though its not the fastest out there but still packs a punch especially if u root it
stock rom is awful to say the least but there are other cool roms too
Build Quality is just awesome! Aluminium body protects it well from falls
my one v fell almost 5 times but there are only minor scratches
battery lifes is one of the best you'll get out there

but if you want more multitasking and browsing.....i suggest the One S
Anyways its your choice! dont make a wrong decision and regret over it
i wud have buyed a One S myself if i had the money


----------



## HiCZoK (Mar 29, 2013)

One x is too expensive. I am getting phone off contract and new.

One S and One V ? Both phones look great on first look. I really like htc and their sense ui.
I will look deeper into it and investigate.
edit: One V goes out the window. Too small. 4.3 is bare minimum. (and 5 is max)
edit2: One S is ok but it is more expensive than lg below and I dont like exposed camera lens. it will scratch like crazy
How is lg 4x hd ? price is quite fantastic for what it is offeriing (same price as xperia s which also seems nice )

well I could maybe even get the samsung galaxy nexus but it is kinda old and still a bit expenisve here

edit3: Actually lg l9 is also kinda neat in build quality and screens sizre and most importantly. price


----------



## erdal67 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



sanjaykumar.sanjay69 said:


> Guys even i need to buy a mobile worth below 15000 thousand rupees(270 $).
> What about these options
> 1) sgs advance
> 2) sgs duos
> ...

Click to collapse



Get the htc sensation
-dual core 1.2ghz 
-768 Mb ram
-8 mp camera
 vga front
-good development
-2nd hand ~130€
Equal to galaxy s2 except ram and speed but same clock speed 


Verstuurd van mijn HTC Wildfire met Tapatalk


----------



## HiCZoK (Mar 30, 2013)

Continuing my search.

Found interesting stuff.

Been looking at gameplay of gta vice city/gtaIII, batman, Nfs most wanted and Max Payne.
Most of those games are working terrible on hox or lg 4x (my "was" fav)
I've checked few footages recorded on different channels.

Then the same games on Xperia S/T works flawlesly from footage I've found... even those devices have lower cpu specs + those xperia smartphones have best camera (and I want good camera) right ?

Then. Xperia S is right in my price tag for a new device. it looks fantastic too. T is a bit too expensive. any pros and cons on S vs T ?

I am looking for other propositions too. (minimum 4.3" well build device which would be good for browsing and some games + it would be nice if battery wasnt awful (using gsm only here) and if camera lens was recessed and not bulky like in hox)

edit:... ugh... not sure about xperia S but xperia T have a glued screen protector out of the box. After removing it and cleaning the screen, the glass is a fingerproof magnet and it dont feel smooth according to some....


----------



## Felimenta97 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



HiCZoK said:


> Continuing my search.
> 
> Found interesting stuff.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



T has better processor, bigger screen,  a different design, a bit better camera and few other things., compared to S.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Droidlover123 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Is lumia 520 a good phone???
Do it supports full hd playback ????

And any alternative in same price range including android os.


----------



## ace05gerald (Mar 30, 2013)

Which do you prefer Xperia Sola or Xperia Go?


----------



## Felimenta97 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



ace05gerald said:


> Which do you prefer Xperia Sola or Xperia Go?

Click to collapse



I'd say Go.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ace05gerald (Mar 30, 2013)

Felimenta97 said:


> I'd say Go.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Thanks but why you chose Xperia Go?


----------



## Felimenta97 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



ace05gerald said:


> Thanks but why you chose Xperia Go?

Click to collapse



Water resistance, more protected screen, will have JB.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ace05gerald (Mar 30, 2013)

Felimenta97 said:


> Water resistance, more protected screen, will have JB.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Is it true it will have JB update? thanks for the information


----------



## Droidlover123 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Is lumia 520 a good phone???
Do it supports full hd playback ????

And any alternative in same price range including android os.
Xperia e or lumia 520


----------



## SoupySauce (Mar 30, 2013)

This mainly goes out to AT&T people but I'm sure anyone can answer. I'm on AT&T, currently using an Atrix 4g. Recently the digitizer broke so I have that little useless strip in the middle of my phone that doesn't work as a touch screen anymore. I'm due for an upgrade and was checking out some phones. I can't really afford much lol so I'm looking at the budget under $100 phones. So far I've narrowed it to the Pantech Discover($50), Samsung Galaxy Express($50), LG Optimus G ($99), HTC One X ($99), and the Samsung Galaxy Rugby Pro ($99). My thoughts so far are that the Discover and Express obviously won't perform as well as the other ones due to its pricepoints, but as far as performance per dollar they seem like they are very much worth it. The Optimus G and One X are pretty fast phones I'm aware, but I don't know much about the Rugby Pro. I'm looking for a phone that doesn't necessarily NEED to be rooted or have a custom rom, but it'd be nice to have. Jelly Bean would also be a plus but I know all of these are at least on ICS. Any thoughts or other suggestions? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ArcWielder (Mar 30, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm trying to buy a new phone, and Galaxy S III is my choice, but as it seems, I may not be able to afford it. What do you recommend in exchange for it? I care about CPU, RAM, official and unofficial support, and storage, min 32 GB or SD card support.
> 
> Sent from my Acer A500 running CM10.1 powered by Thor kernel

Click to collapse



Sony Arc S (LT18i) is substantially cheaper and almost the equal of the S3 (some may say even better) read the reviews for both devices for when they came out.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## mhoss48 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Htc one s vs sony xperia acro s ? Plz help 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Felimenta97 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



ArcWielder said:


> Sony Arc S (LT18i) is substantially cheaper and almost the equal of the S3 (some may say even better) read the reviews for both devices for when they came out.

Click to collapse



Arc S is 2011, Single Core, S3 is 2012, Quad Core... The Arc.is a great device but not close to being better. I guess you meant XPERIA S.







ace05gerald said:


> Is it true it will have JB update? thanks for the information

Click to collapse



Yes. It will.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk HD


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



mhoss48 said:


> Htc one s vs sony xperia acro s ? Plz help
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Htc one s 

My Name is Bond, James Bond


----------



## Jackering (Mar 30, 2013)

Looking for a new tablet, happy with a 7" screen, Ideally less then £150,

Was highly considering the Nexus 7, but obviously thats a little over budget, any other suggestions?


----------



## lovesg (Mar 30, 2013)

Jackering said:


> Looking for a new tablet, happy with a 7" screen, Ideally less then £150,
> 
> Was highly considering the Nexus 7, but obviously thats a little over budget, any other suggestions?

Click to collapse



Yes. If it is a WiFi model, you can consider Ainol.
http://www.ainol-novo.com/buy-products.html

They are really good. I bought the Ainol Legend.


----------



## scuba264 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Excite/GT2/TF300?? Can'te decide!!!*

So I've "made up my mind" 3 times on each of these but couldn't pull the trigger.  HELP ME!!  I've found each in the ~$300 mark so cost doesn't matter.

Basically points I see are:

*Toshiba Excite 10*
+ Quad Core Tegra 3
+ Full size SD
+ Very clean, near stock Jelly Bean
+ Stereo speakers
- Possible light bleed
- Locked down.  No root or roms

*Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 *
+ Root and Roms
+ Nice front stereo speakers
- Touchwiz UI
- Dual Core processor
- 3MP camera

*Asus TF300 Transformer*
+ Quad Core Tegra
+ Root and roms
- Single rear speaker

If the Excite were unlocked, I'd probably just buy it immediately.  I love the power, and was really happy with my Thrive and am on my second Satellite laptop. 

I've had many Samsung products and also love the company.  Really only thing holding me back is the processor.  I'm sure its no dog, but if I'm buying a new tab for the same price, why not get a quad core?  Camera stinks, but I've only used it a handful of times and for chat occasionally.

What do you guys think??? I just can't decide, I keep having dealbreakers, mainly Toshiba being locked, Samsung only dual core, and asus crappy speaker.  If the Asus had nicer stereo speakers it may have made it easier.


----------



## boogivens (Mar 30, 2013)

keep the SIII, move to SIV or go big with the note 2?


----------



## thatdude02 (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



boogivens said:


> keep the SIII, move to SIV or go big with the note 2?

Click to collapse



S3 has amazing support but the S4 is about the same with different software. Probably will end up on the S3 ROMs eventually. Note 2 would be an upgrade, with a bit more power and a bigger screen, so that might not be a bad idea. 

I don't think you need to upgrade unless the screen and S-Pen are really pulling you in. Go for it if you find a good deal, other than that, I think the S3 should do you well for a while. 

My two cents. Up to you though 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app


----------



## inyunkgem (Mar 31, 2013)

*ask*

what about xperia TX vs nexus 4?


----------



## aakashing (Mar 31, 2013)

lava iris 454.


----------



## vahidafshari (Mar 31, 2013)

I want to buy tablet with 3g (call sms mms and gprs) that the price under 200 euro. Which one do you suggest me?


----------



## Sanjay (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

U are very craxy with lava iris??

---------- Post added at 06:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 PM ----------

Check out iball andi....:thumbup:


----------



## HiCZoK (Mar 31, 2013)

Guys. Change of plans. I am going all the way down! Not getting mid range as planned few pages back ,but high end stuff.

Xperia s is out because of medicore screen and camera
Htc one is out because of camera and not being avaible in Poland

The tie is between
Note2 - my fav. Everything is great abiut it. How is it in daily use?
S3 - great camera as in note2 ,but I think n2 offers more
Nexus4 maybe.


So overall, is note2 the best android device on the market right now? Ps. I do not want to wait for s four or note three.

I never had high end before!
Thanks (excited)


----------



## Felimenta97 (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



HiCZoK said:


> Guys. Change of plans. I am going all the way down! Not getting mid range as planned few pages back ,but high end stuff.
> 
> Xperia s is out because of medicore screen and camera
> Htc one is out because of camera and not being avaible in Poland
> ...

Click to collapse



The true high ends of this year are Xperia Z, S4 and One lol. If One is it for, then Z and S4 should be up to you. Some will say S4 is better due better processor and more gimmicks... I'd say Z because of screen, water proof and design.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk HD


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



HiCZoK said:


> Guys. Change of plans. I am going all the way down! Not getting mid range as planned few pages back ,but high end stuff.
> 
> Xperia s is out because of medicore screen and camera
> Htc one is out because of camera and not being avaible in Poland
> ...

Click to collapse



Xperia Z , HTC one and Galaxy s4 are the top flagships out there , I would recommend choosing between these
But I think screen and cpu/gpu is a department where xperia z falls behind compared to other 2 so htc one or s4 would be better option .

And yeah you won't regret getting note 2 too 



sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Anyone hear about the HDC One ? Anyone know if it is good?

My Name is Bond, James Bond


----------



## KidCarter93 (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



i9100g user said:


> Xperia Z , HTC one and Galaxy s4 are the top flagships out there , I would recommend choosing between these
> But I think screen and cpu/gpu is a department where xperia z falls behind compared to other 2 so htc one or s4 would be better option .
> 
> And yeah you won't regret getting note 2 too
> ...

Click to collapse



The screen on the XZ is actually pretty good, just not quite as good as the One. I dunno how XZ feels in terms of usability though.


Sent via my HTC One using XDA Premium


----------



## HiCZoK (Apr 1, 2013)

I have to say no to xperia z. It have medicore reviews (for the not medicore price) and the screen protector thingy sony does is terrible.
One X is not available yet in my country (yet)
Same goes with lg optimus g/ g pro
s4 also not available yet (and when it will be the price will be awesome :silly

S3 and N2 are affordable/in my limit. That is 2100pln for note2 (about 650$) with s3 being cheaper by 100$.

Any more opinions on those two? Maybe some other options I am missing. Just no xperia z pls. I've made my mind about it. I dont want any weird cons about device this expensive


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



HiCZoK said:


> I have to say no to xperia z. It have medicore reviews (for the not medicore price) and the screen protector thingy sony does is terrible.
> One X is not available yet in my country (yet)
> Same goes with lg optimus g/ g pro
> s4 also not available yet (and when it will be the price will be awesome :silly
> ...

Click to collapse



Which reviews are you reading about Z? And what about the screen protector? About removing the Sony logo? Man, that were on pre production models... 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## HiCZoK (Apr 1, 2013)

verge review and some other, i dont remember.

I dont care about logo. But the screen protector preapplied on the phone seems to be very scratchy. And after removing it, the screen dont feel all that silky and gets fingerprints like crazy (adrien youtube video or something)

btw. are s3 or note2 any durable or a bit waterproof?
edit: also. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2120094&page=3


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



HiCZoK said:


> verge review and some other, i dont remember.
> 
> I dont care about logo. But the screen protector preapplied on the phone seems to be very scratchy. And after removing it, the screen dont feel all that silky and gets fingerprints like crazy (adrien youtube video or something)
> 
> btw. are s3 or note2 any durable or a bit waterproof?

Click to collapse



For falls, they might survive, but nothing for water...

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



HiCZoK said:


> verge review and some other, i dont remember.
> 
> I dont care about logo. But the screen protector preapplied on the phone seems to be very scratchy. And after removing it, the screen dont feel all that silky and gets fingerprints like crazy (adrien youtube video or something)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check if One X+ is available in your country.
If not my vote for the best android 'available' goes to GS3.
Because IMO any phone above 5' is for bigfoot! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## i9100g user (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



KidCarter93 said:


> The screen on the XZ is actually pretty good, just not quite as good as the One. I dunno how XZ feels in terms of usability though.
> 
> 
> Sent via my HTC One using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



It is good when compared to 720p screen but for a 1080p screen it is still sub-standard. 

There is a white shade throughout the screen, personally I like one x screen more , for colour accuracy. 



sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## lofas33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi guys,
I wanna buy a tablet...i decided for nexus 7, but then I found asus memopad me301 and its awesome with tegra 3, two cameras, sd card slot and 10 inches display..
So i though memopad is much better for me...but now i can see that for memopad there is no forum here on xda...so what about android development and root access?? Is Memopad so bad or why is no forum for it?? Or is nexus better choice?? 

Really thanks for your help and sorry for my english...


----------



## HiCZoK (Apr 1, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> It is good when compared to 720p screen but for a 1080p screen it is still sub-standard.
> 
> There is a white shade throughout the screen, personally I like one x screen more , for colour accuracy.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Still, Z is out and so is one x/x+ are out for mentioned earlier reasons.
I maybe would get One or S4 but neither is available yet here, so Note2 it is.
I am ordering tomorrow. Any last "dont do it" ? pp (I am still thinking about s3 little)


----------



## Lt.Win (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

I bought an LG Optimus L9 for 14k (old exchanged for 3k)!  I love it and I have to thank everyone who helped me in choosing, especially vj_dustin. 

Went from Xperia S to this.  Well, I love it and thank you to everyone again. 

Sent from my LG-P765 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Lt.Win said:


> I bought an LG Optimus L9 for 14k (old exchanged for 3k)!  I love it and I have to thank everyone who helped me in choosing, especially vj_dustin.
> 
> Went from Xperia S to this.  Well, I love it and thank you to everyone again.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P765 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How's the camera quality

My Name is Bond, James Bond


----------



## Lt.Win (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



-DarkKnight- said:


> How's the camera quality
> 
> My Name is Bond, James Bond

Click to collapse



It's nice. Better than my 5MP HTC camera. 

Sent from my LG-P765 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NYX-JM (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi there,

I'm looking for reasonable priced smartphones which support LTE throughout Europe and feature high accuracy GPS-positioning.
They should be running on Android 2.2+. Battery, cam and display don't matter.

Thank you for your suggestions


----------



## coreysnipes (Apr 2, 2013)

*Good Starter NFC (Android) Smartphone?*

I'd like to get an Android phone (without service, just wifi) so I can dabble with NFC.  What's a decent NFC-capable starter smartphone
I could pick up used for US$100 or so?


----------



## gagdude (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



coreysnipes said:


> I'd like to get an Android phone (without service, just wifi) so I can dabble with NFC.  What's a decent NFC-capable starter smartphone
> I could pick up used for US$100 or so?

Click to collapse



The lowest end Android device I know with NFC is the Nexus S. 

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## dennis96411 (Apr 2, 2013)

So my Galaxy S2 Hercules got stolen a few weeks back, and now I'm looking to get another phone. My budget is around $350, and I want only new no-contract phones that will work on T-Mobile. I have looked at the Nexus 4, but I need expandable storage. Are there any other good phones? If there's nothing good at that price range comparable to the Hercules then I guess I'll get another Hercules.


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



HiCZoK said:


> Still, Z is out and so is one x/x+ are out for mentioned earlier reasons.
> I maybe would get One or S4 but neither is available yet here, so Note2 it is.
> I am ordering tomorrow. Any last "dont do it" ? pp (I am still thinking about s3 little)

Click to collapse



Just hold it before you buy it. Coz the only con it has (from my point of view) is the massive size.
For some that's a key pro point too 
Other than that all's good!! 







Lt.Win said:


> I bought an LG Optimus L9 for 14k (old exchanged for 3k)!  I love it and I have to thank everyone who helped me in choosing, especially vj_dustin.
> 
> Went from Xperia S to this.  Well, I love it and thank you to everyone again.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P765 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



hahah glad i could help 
And 14k is really a steal 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shivam5609 (Apr 2, 2013)

*nexus*



mf2112 said:


> Excellent, I hope this will attract some discussion on new devices so new threads won't be opened.
> 
> I am not looking for a new phone right now, well maybe not depending on the outcome of HTC repairing my Sensation I guess. I sure hope to find out tomorrow. I think if I was going to get a replacement now I would probably get the SGS3 over the OneX. I really don't like the non-removable battery and maybe worse, no SD slot. I know why they did it for economic reasons but I am just not going to go that direction. Batteries do not last forever and their maximum charge level goes down over time. I want to be able to plug the SD into my computer and do a local backup. I also want to be able to get a bigger or faster SD if one comes out.
> I am used to Sense but I am sure I could get used to Touchwiz as well, and I just read in the portal that ROM Cleaner works with the SGS3 now, as long as I can rid of the bloat I am content. I am sure that when my contract is done in a year there will be something newer and better out anyways.

Click to collapse



im gonna suggest u to buy S2
as its most popular device till now and u gonna en joy its developmnent..


----------



## noobmom (Apr 2, 2013)

*So confused..To buy unlocked, or figure it out? so out of place..*

Sprints best cell?


----------



## remusator (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello, 
can you advise me some good device for my dad ?

He likes very much size of my Desire S, which is 3,7". 5 inch paddles is ABSOLUTELY NO NO for him. He refuses so big phone.
Originally he wanted took my Desire S from me and buy me something newer, however i can't find anything suitable.
new iPhone was also the option, but the reason why not is : "The whole world settled at 5V 1A microUSB port. Why the heck are they using their 'lightning' connector"
So i'm looking for phone for him.

So, display should be about 3,7 inches.
Battery life should be good (he is used to his nokia n95m, which he charges once in 5 days ).
No need for ultra-high-spec camera, he takes images very ocassionaly.
No specification for UI (sense, touchwiz,timescape motorola etc..)

And my requirement is software updates.
I like my DS, but one of the reasons why i hate it is because they canceled support at android 2.3.5 (yeah, they also gave us laggy and buggy ICS via RUU)


----------



## Lt.Win (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



remusator said:


> Hello,
> can you advise me some good device for my dad ?
> 
> He likes very much size of my Desire S, which is 3,7". 5 inch paddles is ABSOLUTELY NO NO for him. He refuses so big phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



You could look at the S3 Mini. 4 inches, 5MP camera, comes with Android 4.1. It is supposed to be updated to 4.2, but you can't guarantee anything these days... 

Also look at S advance, Xperia P, Go. 

Sent from my LG-P765 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 01:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 PM ----------




vj_dustin said:


> hahah glad i could help
> And 14k is really a steal
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah it is. My crappy HTC wildfire S went for 3k, so down it went from 17 to 14 

It's a great phone and anyone with a budget should buy this. 

Sent from my LG-P765 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mranggapo (Apr 2, 2013)

*asus padfone 2 or nexus 7*

hey guys or sir i want to ask which better between asus padfone 2 or nexus 7 tablet ? i was going for gaming and office. which one is the best ? or you may have another suggestion ? thanx sir


----------



## thatdude02 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



dennis96411 said:


> So my Galaxy S2 Hercules got stolen a few weeks back, and now I'm looking to get another phone. My budget is around $350, and I want only new no-contract phones that will work on T-Mobile. I have looked at the Nexus 4, but I need expandable storage. Are there any other good phones? If there's nothing good at that price range comparable to the Hercules then I guess I'll get another Hercules.

Click to collapse



Loved that phone! I would say go for that one again because it is near to the same power as the S3. I would suggest an S3 or One X, but I think that is a little too expensive unless you find a deal on Craigslist or something. But honestly I think that the Hercules is the best bang for your buck. Just my 2 cents 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app


----------



## n0ve (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

If you can hold off... The next nexus is going to be your best bet. Absolutely revolutionary

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## ocsrubik (Apr 2, 2013)

Thinkpad Helix is worth looking at - though it may be more "ultrabook" than "device" to many.


----------



## HiCZoK (Apr 2, 2013)

ok, Got the Note2 as suggested. It is AMAZONG !!!

I will need some tips but first
-how is a camera lens/glass prone to damaging/ scratching?
I don't want any pouch etc, I just want to keep the phone in my pocket as it is.


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 2, 2013)

HiCZoK said:


> ok, Got the Note2 as suggested. It is AMAZONG !!!
> 
> I will need some tips but first
> -how is a camera lens/glass prone to damaging/ scratching?
> I don't want any pouch etc, I just want to keep the phone in my pocket as it is.

Click to collapse



Congrats! :beer:
& In that case get a flip cover, it's damn sleek, doesnt add weight or much thickness & protects well & good.
Screens mostly scratch due to sand collected in places you keep the phone which is quite unavoidable, so better get a nice screen guard at least if not the cover!


----------



## HiCZoK (Apr 2, 2013)

I am not worried about screen. I never get my screens Scratehed. Flip cover would only protext the screen whixh i am not afraid about.

How is wear and tear on back camera lense? And overall on the whole phone and especially silver borders?

I never had a devixe this expensive and my last desire z was indestuctible 

Btw. The s pen is amazing. How does it work that it knows where i am targeting before I touch the screen???!
Also. Cant put it down. 2hours and 82 battery left


edit: Another fast quesiton: how do i copy files from pc to note 2 ? If connected via usb win7 detects the device but files dont copy


----------



## pfdeadpool (Apr 2, 2013)

*Looking for a hard working smartphone with a strong userbase*

Figured I'd follow the Tomshardware computer building post format since it's so easy:

*Approximate Purchase Date*: 1 week-3 months

*Budget Range*: <$300 (if it's exceptional maybe a bit more, prefer to keep it on the low side of $1-200 though, something that can be lost/stolen/broken without tears)

*System Usage from Most to Least Important*:
1) Mobile Internet browsing, Radio streaming in car, GPS, price checking, email etc.
2) Computer styled usage (some document editing, media player, etc.)
3) Phone/text (not very important, but necessary to have)

*What carrier/plan you plan to use*: T Mobile, $30/month for 100 minutes, "Unlimited" data/text

*Preferred Website(s) for Parts*: no real preference. Prefer to buy used/cheap when possible. eBay, craigslist, etc.

*Location*: Los Angeles, CA

*Parts Preferences*: no preference really. Don't like Nokia for some reason, don't like Apple, that's about all of my discrimination. Have familiarized myself a little with semi-current offerings- Galaxy SII/Note II, Nexus 4, Xperia Z, HTC One etc.

*Customization*: yes. I'd like something with a strong user base that I can follow. I'm interested in software modifications/customization etc. I can follow directions well, but am by no means gifted with technology.

*Additional Comments*:
-*I want something which is as close to a mobile PC/netbook as I can get (reasonably)*. 
-I *really *want a large screen (4.5"+) for internet browsing & GPS in the car etc.
-*I don't really care about the "phone" qualities (I don't frequently talk/text etc.)*
-*I don't care about "bling" quality* or having something trendy. It's fine if it's a few years old etc.
-I'd prefer a long lasting battery if it's possible.
-I'd prefer to keep weight and thickness down, but if a great phone is heavy that's fine.
-A quality camera would be convenient (if it is better than a simple point & shoot)

*And Most Importantly, Why Are You Upgrading*: Haven't had a cellphone in 5+ years, finally decided the convenience was worth it. I haven't been paying attention to phone offerings so need a quick orientation of which community to look for more answers in.

*TL;DR*: I'm a student looking for a utilitarian smart phone. I'll be using it mostly as if it was a netbook, not as a phone/text messager. I don't want something to use to constantly check my facebook/have a pissing contest with my peers. I'd like a big screen, long battery, low cost, and strong user base. It's not the end of the world if it's big and heavy, I'll mostly be storing it in a backpack/car etc. I'm thinking something Android-based at the moment. If you can point me in a direction where I can find more useful information, or similar-minded users I'd appreciate it (have been checking some of the Android forums but don't know which are good). The cherry on top would be if it was waterproof/indestructible or had some other unique properties; I'll happily settle with having a ~$200 phone that may get lost/stolen/broken

*Thanks*; XDA has been helping me keep my iPAQ hx2755 up-to-date for the last few years. Look forward to a similar experience finding/improvising a phone. Basically I'm looking for a phone version of the iPAQ: something extremely utilitarian, and more oriented towards business users than social networking. I'd love to pick up something that was top of the line & cutting edge a couple years ago and can now be had for cheap. All the phones I've been looking at seem to be very similar, I'm looking for one that stands out, but don't know where to begin.


----------



## jr866gooner (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Is it wrong that for my upgrade later this year im leaning towards the BBZ10?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



jr866gooner said:


> Is it wrong that for my upgrade later this year im leaning towards the BBZ10?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



visit a psychiatrist ASAP!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## saket_oo (Apr 3, 2013)

what do u think about the lenovo k900????? (mid range, hell of specs, bencmarks near s4, but no dev support and no timely updates from copany)

on other hand s3 vs nexus4 ??


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



dennis96411 said:


> So my Galaxy S2 Hercules got stolen a few weeks back, and now I'm looking to get another phone. My budget is around $350, and I want only new no-contract phones that will work on T-Mobile. I have looked at the Nexus 4, but I need expandable storage. Are there any other good phones? If there's nothing good at that price range comparable to the Hercules then I guess I'll get another Hercules.

Click to collapse



LG L9

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



-DarkKnight- said:


> LG L9
> 
> Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



+1. Best phone in that price range. No disappointment. I love it. 

Sent from my LG-P765 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Lt.Win said:


> +1. Best phone in that price range. No disappointment. I love it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P765 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I like my desire z better 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SneekyPete011 (Apr 4, 2013)

I've had a droid 3 from Verizon a little over two years now, Had their unlimited data since its inception probably 6 years ago or so. As most know they are doing everything they can to push those unlimited contracts out to pasture. My phone has finally takin a dump on me, I've already attempted to repair it and failed at that as well. I do have insurance and not against just getting another one for the deductable but I wanted to feel the waters and see what everyone is recommending before moving forward. Me and my wife have a family minute share 400 minutes, unlimited texts and unlimited data with insurance on both phones our bill averages about 210 a month. I do feel this is relatively high but always attributed it to having the "unlimited" data. After talking with Verizon tonight they want me to pay 30 bucks to upgrade my account and i get screwed out of my unlimited if i upgrade to a 4g phone. My wifes contract is up in three months, my contract is clear...Its 700 cash for a note2 and 550 for droid 4, if paid in full I can continue to keep my unlimited and upgrade to a better phone, in my opinion the only way the unlimited is worth keeping is if I have a phone/tablet capable of utilizing the highest speeds possible. 

Im not against a windows phone/tablet if one excist, but I do prefer android jellybean...Im tring to get a tablet capable of being a phone as well if anyhing along those lines is available.  Im in Chicago and have access to most carriers...Anybody have any crazy idea's. recommendations, news about something coming out worth waiting for? Id like a big screen, keyboard would be nice but its what ever, hdmi. possible quad core, whats out there these days...I am currently with out a phone and can wait maybe a day or two to get something...What would you do?:fingers-crossed:

Also...Im pretty tech savvy so anything as far as rooting or modding is not out of the question.


----------



## neo668 (Apr 4, 2013)

SneekyPete011 said:


> I've had a droid 3 from Verizon a little over two years now, Had their unlimited data since its inception probably 6 years ago or so. As most know they are doing everything they can to push those unlimited contracts out to pasture. My phone has finally takin a dump on me, I've already attempted to repair it and failed at that as well. I do have insurance and not against just getting another one for the deductable but I wanted to feel the waters and see what everyone is recommending before moving forward. Me and my wife have a family minute share 400 minutes, unlimited texts and unlimited data with insurance on both phones our bill averages about 210 a month. I do feel this is relatively high but always attributed it to having the "unlimited" data. After talking with Verizon tonight they want me to pay 30 bucks to upgrade my account and i get screwed out of my unlimited if i upgrade to a 4g phone. My wifes contract is up in three months, my contract is clear...Its 700 cash for a note2 and 550 for droid 4, if paid in full I can continue to keep my unlimited and upgrade to a better phone, in my opinion the only way the unlimited is worth keeping is if I have a phone/tablet capable of utilizing the highest speeds possible.
> 
> Im not against a windows phone/tablet if one excist, but I do prefer android jellybean...Im tring to get a tablet capable of being a phone as well if anyhing along those lines is available.  Im in Chicago and have access to most carriers...Anybody have any crazy idea's. recommendations, news about something coming out worth waiting for? Id like a big screen, keyboard would be nice but its what ever, hdmi. possible quad core, whats out there these days...I am currently with out a phone and can wait maybe a day or two to get something...What would you do?:fingers-crossed:
> 
> Also...Im pretty tech savvy so anything as far as rooting or modding is not out of the question.

Click to collapse



I'm also thinking of getting a tablet which can act as a phone. I have my sights set on the Xperia Tablet Z. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0SsDlXcO-o

But you'll need to download and install an app from the Play Store to be able to use it as a phone. Something like this.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.apdroid.tabtalk&feature=search_result

The Tablet Z is not out yet but should be available in a week or two. Still deciding.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



SneekyPete011 said:


> I've had a droid 3 from Verizon a little over two years now, Had their unlimited data since its inception probably 6 years ago or so. As most know they are doing everything they can to push those unlimited contracts out to pasture. My phone has finally takin a dump on me, I've already attempted to repair it and failed at that as well. I do have insurance and not against just getting another one for the deductable but I wanted to feel the waters and see what everyone is recommending before moving forward. Me and my wife have a family minute share 400 minutes, unlimited texts and unlimited data with insurance on both phones our bill averages about 210 a month. I do feel this is relatively high but always attributed it to having the "unlimited" data. After talking with Verizon tonight they want me to pay 30 bucks to upgrade my account and i get screwed out of my unlimited if i upgrade to a 4g phone. My wifes contract is up in three months, my contract is clear...Its 700 cash for a note2 and 550 for droid 4, if paid in full I can continue to keep my unlimited and upgrade to a better phone, in my opinion the only way the unlimited is worth keeping is if I have a phone/tablet capable of utilizing the highest speeds possible.
> 
> Im not against a windows phone/tablet if one excist, but I do prefer android jellybean...Im tring to get a tablet capable of being a phone as well if anyhing along those lines is available.  Im in Chicago and have access to most carriers...Anybody have any crazy idea's. recommendations, news about something coming out worth waiting for? Id like a big screen, keyboard would be nice but its what ever, hdmi. possible quad core, whats out there these days...I am currently with out a phone and can wait maybe a day or two to get something...What would you do?:fingers-crossed:
> 
> Also...Im pretty tech savvy so anything as far as rooting or modding is not out of the question.

Click to collapse




You should get a Droid DNA 
Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SneekyPete011 (Apr 4, 2013)

The Dna isn't a bad option, Anything worth dropping my pants to verizon for another 2 years for?  Id like to explore others but its like third on my list. That sony looks a little rich for me, and that app doesn't look like it supports talking...I need a phone that I can use as my primary tablet as well, something in the 6-8 inch maybe? I appreciate the feedback so far tho.


----------



## neo668 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



SneekyPete011 said:


> That sony looks a little rich for me, and that app doesn't look like it supports talking...

Click to collapse



FWIW. The Tablet Z (new technology) will be less expensive than the iPad (old technology) or the Xperia Z phone. And the app does support talking. But you'll need another phone for that. Anyway it was just a suggestion. Hope you find what you're looking for.

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## i9100g user (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



neo668 said:


> FWIW. The Tablet Z (new technology) will be less expensive than the iPad (old technology) or the Xperia Z phone. And the app does support talking. But you'll need another phone for that. Anyway it was just a suggestion. Hope you find what you're looking for.
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That old technology of yours is more powerful than new technology 




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## neo668 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



i9100g user said:


> That old technology of yours is more powerful than new technology

Click to collapse



I don't agree. But I've never used an Apple product before and so, I admit, I may be biased.

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## i9100g user (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



neo668 said:


> I don't agree. But I've never used an Apple product before and so, I admit, I may be biased.
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I mean ipad is better for gaming because of more powerful Gpu
I am not a apple fan either, just for gaming I use ipad.




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## SneekyPete011 (Apr 4, 2013)

I remember a few years back, the dell streak had a 3g card slot and at the time i beleive sierra wireless had a 3g card with phone access, With proper android support or a win8 app of equal value you could technically use the streak or something like it as a phone. I was wondering if any of those projects have become a more viable way of getting everything one wants out of a device. I'm a risk taker and dont make shooting the dice if the idea holds water, and the pay off is great...Any ideas?

edit: perhaps not the streak, but the dell that converted to a tablet with a keyboard, cant think of th ename now, looking at the streak, it looks alright, but not as modable as the other one im thinking about.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## SneekyPete011 (Apr 4, 2013)

neo668 said:


> Hope you find what you're looking for.

Click to collapse



I didn't swallow the depth of your post as much as I followed the links and formed an opinion on what i saw instead of looking into it, on further inspection it look pretty decent.... that's definitely a contender with the note for me. I have a Sony Google TV, I wonder if there will be any benefit to that. Meh....

either way, thanks for the heads up...Wonder what verizon is gonna want for them, if its 600ish I may go for it.


----------



## neo668 (Apr 4, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> I mean ipad is better for gaming because of more powerful Gpu

Click to collapse



I'm not a gamer so I can't argue with you on that. One of the main reasons why I'm leaning towards the Tablet Z is because it will allow me to watch porn in the shower.


----------



## i9100g user (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



neo668 said:


> I'm not a gamer so I can't argue with you on that. One of the main reasons why I'm leaning towards the Tablet Z is because it will allow me to watch porn in the shower.

Click to collapse



Oh yeah that is great then




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* The other side of XDA *


----------



## PrithviChibber (Apr 5, 2013)

I confused between nexus 4 and xperia z. If there's a better device in same range please advice.


----------



## Seraz007 (Apr 5, 2013)

Treble Max said:


> I confused between nexus 4 and xperia z. If there's a better device in same range please advice.

Click to collapse



nexus 4 coz they have the best dev community here on xda!


----------



## Streetryders_2000 (Apr 5, 2013)

mf2112 said:


> Excellent, I hope this will attract some discussion on new devices so new threads won't be opened.
> 
> I am not looking for a new phone right now, well maybe not depending on the outcome of HTC repairing my Sensation I guess. I sure hope to find out tomorrow. I think if I was going to get a replacement now I would probably get the SGS3 over the OneX. I really don't like the non-removable battery and maybe worse, no SD slot. I know why they did it for economic reasons but I am just not going to go that direction. Batteries do not last forever and their maximum charge level goes down over time. I want to be able to plug the SD into my computer and do a local backup. I also want to be able to get a bigger or faster SD if one comes out.
> I am used to Sense but I am sure I could get used to Touchwiz as well, and I just read in the portal that ROM Cleaner works with the SGS3 now, as long as I can rid of the bloat I am content. I am sure that when my contract is done in a year there will be something newer and better out anyways.

Click to collapse



wow


----------



## xmaster's (Apr 6, 2013)

*HTC One X or Samsung Galaxy S 3*



Streetryders_2000 said:


> wow

Click to collapse



hi guys,sorry if the question like that was here but which one you suggest to buy? So i don't like phone for gaming thats doesn't matter,which is faster better camera screen and other


----------



## cs098 (Apr 6, 2013)

xmaster's said:


> hi guys,sorry if the question like that was here but which one you suggest to buy? So i don't like phone for gaming thats doesn't matter,which is faster better camera screen and other

Click to collapse



well you seemed to have answered you question for you the gs3 is better.

But there are other alternatives, the only other smartphones I can think off with a similar price point and a removable battery/ sd card, is the xperia v and tx both for about $400 US

---------- Post added at 07:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 AM ----------




Treble Max said:


> I confused between nexus 4 and xperia z. If there's a better device in same range please advice.

Click to collapse



xperia z if you can afford it, because it has better specs and a sd card slot and everything else, and dev support is pretty good for sony devices and unlocking the bootloader is as easy as a nexus. In fact there is a dedicated dev team call fxp that ports the latest cm version to sony devices. And sony itself are always very dev friendly allowing you to go back to stock with one click among other things.


----------



## xmaster's (Apr 6, 2013)

*HTC One X or Samsung Galaxy S 3*



cs098 said:


> well you seemed to have answered you question for you the gs3 is better.
> 
> But there are other alternatives, the only other smartphones I can think off with a similar price point and a removable battery/ sd card, is the xperia v and tx both for about $400 US
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 AM ----------

Click to collapse



for this moment a i have sony xperia s,it's good but i can't use it it's not for me  but i like htc one x more than sg3.i will decide it in one week  thanks for suggestion


----------



## ShaheenXE (Apr 6, 2013)

*HTC One or One X+ or Samsung Galaxy s4*

I'm looking to upgrade my well loved and trusty sensation to either HTC One, One X+, Samsung Galaxy s4.

Htc One what I like: 
-Looks AMAZING better looking than any phone.
-Great sound 
-Awesome camera(s)
-Really smooth&fast
-Accurate Screen

Htc one what i dislike:
-A bit too pricy at the moment (UK £33-£41 Monthly for 2yrs)

Htc one x+ what I like:
-Amazing tegra processor
-Great camera on par with the ONE (not in low light)
-Nice sound in ear
-Cheap (£25 monthly for 2yrs)
-Nice looks
-Arguably the best screen of 2012
-64gb mem only 

Htc one X+ what I dislike:
-In a way its gonna feel outdated to me (just a spruce from one x)
-Really tinny speakers
-Gets quite hot 

Samsung galaxy s4 what I like:
-Camera represents natural colours 
-Huge amount of features Smart scroll, Smart pause, Smart this, Smart that etc.
-SD slot and removable battery (Dont really care about this unless its there)
-A-ok speakers 

Samsung galaxy s4 what I dislike:
-To me Its UGLY and looks Cheap (but its really expensive)
-Crap in ear sound
-Touchwiz seems the same and looks childish (even though im 13)
-Super AmoLED just doesn't please me, and it's PenTile 
-Really expensive (£41 monthly for 2 years)
If you can help me thanks guys :good:


----------



## ancestralelf (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello guys, I'm looking for a new android smartphone under 300€, what's the best for that price? 
Thanks


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 7, 2013)

ancestralelf said:


> Hello guys, I'm looking for a new android smartphone under 300€, what's the best for that price?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Nexus 4 > Samsung Galaxy S2 > Xperia Acro S > Xperia S > Samsung Galaxy Grand.
Check availability & pricing in your area..


----------



## ancestralelf (Apr 7, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Nexus 4 > Samsung Galaxy S2 > Xperia Acro S > Xperia S > Samsung Galaxy Grand.
> Check availability & pricing in your area..

Click to collapse



Unfortunately here in Italy those phones are sold at higher prices (almost 400) or aren't available at all.. The HTC ONE S at 299 is a valid alternative? (overrall performance, dev support etc)


----------



## masterfaster (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello.

I from poland and i have the question, what phone buy to 250 dollars. I think about nokia lumia 620, htc 8s or HTC with android but i don't know which.
Lumia 620 costs at Poland 231.90 USD but HTC 8S costs 154.60 USD or 200.98 USD. Please help which phone buy 

Sorry for my bad English.

Thanks for help


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 7, 2013)

ancestralelf said:


> Unfortunately here in Italy those phones are sold at higher prices (almost 400) or aren't available at all.. The HTC ONE S at 299 is a valid alternative? (overrall performance, dev support etc)

Click to collapse



Well HTC One s is a great device but I have no knowledge about it's xda support. So I'd recommend you open the One S forum and check how's the CM development going on for starters.  Also search for the keyword "bug" to get an idea on any major bug (AFAIK there's this helicopter bug in it)






masterfaster said:


> Hello.
> 
> I from poland and i have the question, what phone buy to 250 dollars. I think about nokia lumia 620, htc 8s or HTC with android but i don't know which.
> Lumia 620 costs at Poland 231.90 USD but HTC 8S costs 154.60 USD or 200.98 USD. Please help which phone buy
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you sure you want a windows device only or HTC only android?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ancestralelf (Apr 7, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Well HTC One s is a great device but I have no knowledge about it's xda support. So I'd recommend you open the One S forum and check how's the CM development going on for starters.  Also search for the keyword "bug" to get an idea on any major bug (AFAIK there's this helicopter bug in it)

Click to collapse



I just did a quick research about it and it seems to be an annoying totally unfixed issue. I feel like I'm not going to be buying a known bugged phone.. Thanks for that, it would have been a bit frustrating. Speaking of lower range phones, what should I look at? I mean, the devices you proposed me are all great choices but I couldn't find them below 300 anywhere in my (damn) country, Would you please indicate me some decent lower priced alternatives?
ps: sorry for the mistakes in my english writing, I try to avoid them but I find it impossible sometimes


----------



## masterfaster (Apr 7, 2013)

When i have live with walkman I had problems with speed, but when i bought a smartfon with windows phone I have a dilemma which OS choose at this time.. Windows Phone or Android hmm. Android is very open OS and have more apps,  games and of course launchers. Whereas Windows Phone is very fast and there are no bugs or something, but it is not possible to install apps on micro SD. When i sold live with walkman i spectical now for android..  It is possible live with walkman  that worked ?


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 8, 2013)

ancestralelf said:


> I just did a quick research about it and it seems to be an annoying totally unfixed issue. I feel like I'm not going to be buying a known bugged phone.. Thanks for that, it would have been a bit frustrating. Speaking of lower range phones, what should I look at? I mean, the devices you proposed me are all great choices but I couldn't find them below 300 anywhere in my (damn) country, Would you please indicate me some decent lower priced alternatives?
> ps: sorry for the mistakes in my english writing, I try to avoid them but I find it impossible sometimes

Click to collapse



Well below that range you have your Samsung s advance
with official JB promised. 
And other than that people seem to love xperia p (I personally don't,  neither does my friend who got it a while ago, it Gets laggy when almost filled up with stuff, battery is a pain and no expandable storage).
Lol I seem to have ruined xperia p for you but that's the truth 

I'll look some more and quote back.
For now S advance.
And check if Micromax A116 is available in your country.

EDIT: Lol I forgot the best ones xD
Forget s advance, go for LG Optimus L9 or if you can wait look out for Xperia L.. :thumbup:





masterfaster said:


> When i have live with walkman I had problems with speed, but when i bought a smartfon with windows phone I have a dilemma which OS choose at this time.. Windows Phone or Android hmm. Android is very open OS and have more apps,  games and of course launchers. Whereas Windows Phone is very fast and there are no bugs or something, but it is not possible to install apps on micro SD. When i sold live with walkman i spectical now for android..  It is possible live with walkman  that worked ?

Click to collapse



Oh man, Walkman was several generations before 
Androids aren't laggy anymore.
In your budget you can check videos for Xperia go, Galaxy Ace 2, Xperia U or if available in your country Micromax A116.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bandit97 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Please make up my mind *

I'm in the market for a new prepaid phone. I've been the guy always saying if I want a phone Ill get a phone, not a computer. But now that I see what you can do with them I'm so excited to get one. So here's what I'm gonna use it for.

Fishing/Hiking/Boating Offline GPS and Apps
Camera
MP3 Player
Gaming
Social networking

My price range is a bit low. Phones that I've been looking at are:

LG Eclypse
HTC Windows 8s
Samsung Galaxy Discover
Samsung Galaxy Ace II x

I also seen some pre owned ones on Koodo tha looked good

HTC One V
LG Optimus Black

All these are in the $100-$149 range. Any here that stand out as the best? The Windows 8s has pretty much the best base specs. But the app store looks lacking, and I'm not a huge fan of Windows Phone 8 os. I really like android, but as I said these all have lower specs. So come on, which one would you pick, and what os do you thing is better for an offline gps? The GPS is a main selling point for me. And the Windows 8s has an internal GPS antenna which I believe would make it easier for me to run it without have a data or hopefully even cell service. Thanks for reading


----------



## neo668 (Apr 8, 2013)

@bandit:

If you can get a Windows 8 phone in your price range I would definitely go for it. Apps Store may be lacking. But then how many apps do you need? If the phone can do all you want that is what matters.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## bandit97 (Apr 8, 2013)

neo668 said:


> @bandit:
> 
> If you can get a Windows 8 phone in your price range I would definitely go for it. Apps Store may be lacking. But then how many apps do you need? If the phone can do all you want that is what matters.

Click to collapse



Any knowledge about the Windows 8s? It has an internal GPS antenna.......Does that mean I can use GPS offline, without DATA and maybe even Cell service? Cause really I don't need a "PHONE" just looking for a new fishing tool. A gps (not for driving) to plot my walking/boating routes and mark where I caught fish, a camera to take pics, and some music to listen too. It sounds like it would be possible to do it with that phone without DATA or Cell on it. It will have a SIM and I have WIFI and internet at home. Just a noob to this. Like I said I was always the guy making fun of people who had computers for phones. Now I see I was wrong. xD.


----------



## masterfaster (Apr 8, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Oh man, Walkman was several generations before
> Androids aren't laggy anymore.
> In your budget you can check videos for Xperia go, Galaxy Ace 2, Xperia U or if available in your country Micromax A116.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My brother have Galaxy Ace 2 and bought it for 157.85 USD - 176.79 USD but i want HTC with android/ WP8 or Nokia with windows phone. But I do not know what HTC choose to  252.64 USD ( can be Android or Windows Phone.) Nokia Lumia 820, 620 is too expensive at the moment in my country. I have too up 252.64 USD to buy smartphone. HTC 8S costs 189.42 USD in Poland but have 4 GB memory and no function to install apps on micro SD.
________________________________
What did you think about Galaxy S II ?

Sorry for English again...


----------



## sahil942 (Apr 8, 2013)

masterfaster said:


> My brother have Galaxy Ace 2 and bought it for 157.85 USD - 176.79 USD but i want HTC with android/ WP8 or Nokia with windows phone. But I do not know what HTC choose to  252.64 USD ( can be Android or Windows Phone.) Nokia Lumia 820, 620 is too expensive at the moment in my country. I have too up 252.64 USD to buy smartphone. HTC 8S costs 189.42 USD in Poland but have 4 GB memory and no function to install apps on micro SD.
> ________________________________
> What did you think about Galaxy S II ?
> 
> Sorry for English again...

Click to collapse






I bought an S2 for my gf and she liked it(the cdma version)


----------



## shubitubi (Apr 8, 2013)

*htc*

wat about a fone in 12k range ?


----------



## neo668 (Apr 8, 2013)

bandit97 said:


> Any knowledge about the Windows 8s? It has an internal GPS antenna.......Does that mean I can use GPS offline, without DATA and maybe even Cell service? Cause really I don't need a "PHONE" just looking for a new fishing tool. A gps (not for driving) to plot my walking/boating routes and mark where I caught fish, a camera to take pics, and some music to listen too. It sounds like it would be possible to do it with that phone without DATA or Cell on it. It will have a SIM and I have WIFI and internet at home. Just a noob to this. Like I said I was always the guy making fun of people who had computers for phones. Now I see I was wrong. xD.

Click to collapse



It seems you will need a Maps app to plot your walking/boating routes. I have another Android phone lying around without a SIM card and I thought I'd see if I can open up Google Maps. It would not work saying it needed a data connection. The GPS app worked fine however. Where GPS and Maps are concerned, I think an Android phone and a Windows 8 phone should work in a similar fashion.


----------



## bandit97 (Apr 8, 2013)

neo668 said:


> It seems you will need a Maps app to plot your walking/boating routes. I have another Android phone lying around without a SIM card and I thought I'd see if I can open up Google Maps. It would not work saying it needed a data connection. The GPS app worked fine however. Where GPS and Maps are concerned, I think an Android phone and a Windows 8 phone should work in a similar fashion.

Click to collapse



Well you can use an app that has OFFLINE maps and just download the maps on WIFI therefore you wont need the data. Virgin Mobile said you cant do it with this phone because it dosent have the app. Hhahahah! So Im like but I can download the app and offline maps and then it would? "Well I cant speak to that" lol sure they just don't want me to get GPS without paying them. So I called HTC and they said yes its built into that phone. So as long as you have an app that has offline mode and maps no prob. The phone can do it but windows cant by default.

I know for sure you can do it on a lot of androids, I've done it on my buddys. On google maps you have click menu, then  "Make Maps Available Offline" Pick the area you want and viola.Then it will work for the area you download. Try it out, let me know. Maybe if the phone is A-GPS only it wouldn't as that uses cell towers. But the 8s has a built in GPS and a-GPS. So its available with here + and a few other apparently. According to the people that make the phone I can use the GPS without DATA or a Cell plan. So apparently I'm a Windows 8 Phone user. xD. The biggest thing to me is marking points where the fish are and structure and what not. Not really turn by turn or whatever. Just POI's.


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 8, 2013)

masterfaster said:


> My brother have Galaxy Ace 2 and bought it for 157.85 USD - 176.79 USD but i want HTC with android/ WP8 or Nokia with windows phone. But I do not know what HTC choose to  252.64 USD ( can be Android or Windows Phone.) Nokia Lumia 820, 620 is too expensive at the moment in my country. I have too up 252.64 USD to buy smartphone. HTC 8S costs 189.42 USD in Poland but have 4 GB memory and no function to install apps on micro SD.
> ________________________________
> What did you think about Galaxy S II ?
> 
> Sorry for English again...

Click to collapse



Well bought one for myself 2 months back so you know what I think of it 
But I got it for 24000INR that's like $480, I thought your budget was $250 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masterfaster (Apr 8, 2013)

I know it's funny but i don't have work yet  Ok now seriously i have lumia 710 where in Poland costs 126.16 USD - 145.08 USD...


----------



## jonnytk (Apr 9, 2013)

i think lg optimusL9 would be a good choice.


----------



## neo668 (Apr 9, 2013)

bandit97 said:


> Well you can use an app that has OFFLINE maps and just download the maps on WIFI therefore you wont need the data. Virgin Mobile said you cant do it with this phone because it dosent have the app. Hhahahah! So Im like but I can download the app and offline maps and then it would? "Well I cant speak to that" lol sure they just don't want me to get GPS without paying them. So I called HTC and they said yes its built into that phone. So as long as you have an app that has offline mode and maps no prob. The phone can do it but windows cant by default.
> 
> I know for sure you can do it on a lot of androids, I've done it on my buddys. On google maps you have click menu, then  "Make Maps Available Offline" Pick the area you want and viola.Then it will work for the area you download. Try it out, let me know. Maybe if the phone is A-GPS only it wouldn't as that uses cell towers. But the 8s has a built in GPS and a-GPS. So its available with here + and a few other apparently. According to the people that make the phone I can use the GPS without DATA or a Cell plan. So apparently I'm a Windows 8 Phone user. xD. The biggest thing to me is marking points where the fish are and structure and what not. Not really turn by turn or whatever. Just POI's.

Click to collapse



I've checked my Android phone and Google Maps. There is a "Make available offline" function in Google Maps. What it basically does is take a snapshot of the area you choose and saves it. But you will need Data/Wifi connection to get the map in the first place. I don't know how to use this. But I'm sure you do. All I can say is that the GPS works without a SIM card. In fact, all the apps in my phone work without a SIM card, except the phone app.


----------



## LukasSolf (Apr 9, 2013)

The new HTC One is awesome! :angel:


----------



## masterfaster (Apr 9, 2013)

ok I think I'll stay with nokia lumia 710 and i thinking about what to buy.

Sorry for English..  Thanks for help


----------



## WindroidApps (Apr 10, 2013)

*Where to trade iPhone 5 for gs3*

I want to know where I could find a place to trade my iPhone 5 for a gs3. Thanks!


----------



## i9100g user (Apr 10, 2013)

WindroidApps said:


> I want to know where I could find a place to trade my iPhone 5 for a gs3. Thanks!

Click to collapse



Why gs3 when you can get gs4 for that 




         sent fromXperia sT21i  
Everything stock


----------



## joooch (Apr 11, 2013)

Im caught in a dilemma...
Im between buying a nexus 4 or a ZL. For the nexus 4 I have to pay like 550 dlls here in mexico, as for the ZL like 650 dlls and I was wondering If that difference is really worth it (for the ZL), or should I stay with the nexus 4?
I spent most of my time listening to music, taking photos or browsing.

Which one would you suggest?


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 11, 2013)

joooch said:


> Im caught in a dilemma...
> Im between buying a nexus 4 or a ZL. For the nexus 4 I have to pay like 550 dlls here in mexico, as for the ZL like 650 dlls and I was wondering If that difference is really worth it (for the ZL), or should I stay with the nexus 4?
> I spent most of my time listening to music, taking photos or browsing.
> 
> Which one would you suggest?

Click to collapse



I think that ZL is the one for you, then. Superior screen, camera, sound quality... Higher screen res, bigger screen size... What you lose is timely updates, though. Sony is known for awesome, but late Android updates. Some things says that is turning around, though

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Niral.DMello (Apr 11, 2013)

joooch said:


> Im caught in a dilemma...
> Im between buying a nexus 4 or a ZL. For the nexus 4 I have to pay like 550 dlls here in mexico, as for the ZL like 650 dlls and I was wondering If that difference is really worth it (for the ZL), or should I stay with the nexus 4?
> I spent most of my time listening to music, taking photos or browsing.
> 
> Which one would you suggest?

Click to collapse



Nexus 4 Is the way to go, keeping the uses you mention in mind. I'd say even the Nexus 4 is over-kill. 



---------- Post added at 06:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:56 AM ----------




Felimenta97 said:


> I think that ZL is the one for you, then. Superior screen, camera, sound quality... Higher screen res, bigger screen size... What you lose is timely updates, though. Sony is known for awesome, but late Android updates. Some things says that is turning around, though
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Yea if those "things" have their say, No more Updates Ever once their phones are purchased


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 11, 2013)

Niral.DMello said:


> Nexus 4 Is the way to go, keeping the uses you mention in mind. I'd say even the Nexus 4 is over-kill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So, even if he clearly says that he listens to songs all the time, and take lots of pics, he's ditching a phone only because the other has quicker updates? Doesn't make sense to me... And Sony does the update. For now, sadly, the question isn't "if", but "when...

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gagdude (Apr 11, 2013)

Felimenta97 said:


> So, even if he clearly says that he listens to songs all the time, and take lots of pics, he's ditching a phone only because the other has quicker updates? Doesn't make sense to me... And Sony does the update. For now, sadly, the question isn't "if", but "when...
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Well the ZL is more expensive, and comparing the two the ZL has a larger and higher res screen.... Not much to offer.
And I doubt it'll see anything beyond 5.0

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 11, 2013)

gagdude said:


> Well the ZL is more expensive, and comparing the two the ZL has a larger and higher res screen.... Not much to offer.
> And I doubt it'll see anything beyond 5.0
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Better camera, better audio quality, more features (besides stock Android, Sony ones)...

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk HD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## neo668 (Apr 11, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Why gs3 when you can get gs4 for that
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Who would want to trade a GS4 for an iPhone5? The iPhone may be more expensive. But that's about it.


----------



## saamsony (Apr 11, 2013)

hi friends,
I thought of getting a mobile within 20000rs(400$), got messed with many so can u ppl suggest me the best one.

Thank you


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 11, 2013)

saamsony said:


> hi friends,
> I thought of getting a mobile within 20000rs(400$), got messed with many so can u ppl suggest me the best one.
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Pick between LG Optimus L9 or Galaxy Grand.
If you can spare 4000 more then S2 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## saamsony (Apr 11, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Pick between LG Optimus L9 or Galaxy Grand.
> If you can spare 4000 more then S2
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



thanku, 
but many of my friends are telling that grand dont meet the expectations. can u pls clear me out of this


----------



## username1234321 (Apr 11, 2013)

saamsony said:


> hi friends,
> I thought of getting a mobile within 20000rs(400$), got messed with many so can u ppl suggest me the best one.
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse



If you can spend 5000 more then HTC One X it's price has dropped to 25k in India


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 11, 2013)

saamsony said:


> thanku,
> but many of my friends are telling that grand dont meet the expectations. can u pls clear me out of this

Click to collapse



Galaxy grand has a chipset that rarely any developer would support (broadcomm imo). And also samsung might stop it at 4.2.2 but considering the level of marketing they are putting in it I think it will taste KLP.
It definitely isn't the best device out their but it is not the weakest either.
In the range you have it is a very good device. 
Also if you do not consider warranties better get an Xperia S off ebay. It has dev support as well as a great config.
I'd prefer galaxy s2 personally though but I dont think it'll be available anywhere below 23000.

Also you can see grand on gsmarena. It performs great on raw benchmarks (not that I believe any but you can show it people who doubt its performance)
And just a heads up. Multi window works only on grand. For other their might be mods (there is one for s2, but you'll need root for that)

Hope that helps 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Apr 11, 2013)

One S any good? Its really cheap in my country so i was thinking of buying it


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 11, 2013)

Sabbit said:


> One S any good? Its really cheap in my country so i was thinking of buying it

Click to collapse



Except for the helicopter bug, it's a great device!
Just cross your fingers and get it


----------



## baidik (Apr 11, 2013)

*tablet*

Whats the best Tablet under US $199.... (excluding nexus 7)


----------



## Seraz007 (Apr 11, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Except for the helicopter bug, it's a great device!
> Just cross your fingers and get it

Click to collapse



WTF is a helicopter bug ???


----------



## saamsony (Apr 11, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Galaxy grand has a chipset that rarely any developer would support (broadcomm imo). And also samsung might stop it at 4.2.2 but considering the level of marketing they are putting in it I think it will taste KLP.
> It definitely isn't the best device out their but it is not the weakest either.
> In the range you have it is a very good device.
> Also if you do not consider warranties better get an Xperia S off ebay. It has dev support as well as a great config.
> ...

Click to collapse



one of my friend is using grand n according to him its touch is not enough efficient as well as  camera clarity is not up to the mark. considering all these reasons i step back to grand.
an extra amount doesnt matter but pls suggest me the best one, i can bare upto 23k at max of 25k


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 11, 2013)

saamsony said:


> one of my friend is using grand n according to him its touch is not enough efficient as well as  camera clarity is not up to the mark. considering all these reasons i step back to grand.
> an extra amount doesnt matter but pls suggest me the best one, i can bare upto 23k at max of 25k

Click to collapse



Well if you can go upto 25 then try getting hands on a nexus 4 or maybe even an s3 via ebay.
Else in the local market you have your Galaxy S2.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 PM ----------




Sabbit said:


> WTF is a helicopter bug ???

Click to collapse


----------



## cs098 (Apr 11, 2013)

saamsony said:


> one of my friend is using grand n according to him its touch is not enough efficient as well as  camera clarity is not up to the mark. considering all these reasons i step back to grand.
> an extra amount doesnt matter but pls suggest me the best one, i can bare upto 23k at max of 25k

Click to collapse



other brands you can consider, is the xperia v or tx from sony, about the price of a nexus 4 in the US (slightly higher tho)


----------



## cmatej000 (Apr 11, 2013)

Anyone waiting for the Snapdragon 800 phone? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## yagnesh97 (Apr 12, 2013)

*New Phone*

Which Phone will be best Under 6k???


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 12, 2013)

yagnesh97 said:


> Which Phone will be best Under 6k???

Click to collapse



6k what? USD?

sent from my :tank:


----------



## yagnesh97 (Apr 12, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> 6k what? USD?
> 
> sent from my :tank:

Click to collapse



Rs. 6000/-


----------



## Seraz007 (Apr 12, 2013)

got the One S and i gotta say im loving it!


----------



## Droidlover123 (Apr 12, 2013)

Suggest me an phone below 15000 INR
Preferably dual core!!!
Urgent.reply asap.gonna buy tomorrow


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 12, 2013)

Sabbit said:


> got the One S and i gotta say im loving it!

Click to collapse



Congrats :thumbup:






Droidlover123 said:


> Suggest me an phone below 15000 INR
> Preferably dual core!!!
> Urgent.reply asap.gonna buy tomorrow

Click to collapse



Well you have your Micromax Canvas HD. But if you don't wanna buy local brands then dual core under 15k are Xperia go, Galaxy ace 2 and xperia U.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Droidlover123 (Apr 12, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Congrats :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How is s advance???

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 12, 2013)

Droidlover123 said:


> How is s advance???
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



How much are you getting it for?
If below 15k then definitely go for it but if above 15 then nope.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tejkkarani (Apr 12, 2013)

I WANT TO BUY A TABLET CONFUSED BETWEEN GALAXY TAB 2 & NEXUS 7


----------



## gagdude (Apr 12, 2013)

tejkkarani said:


> I WANT TO BUY A TABLET CONFUSED BETWEEN GALAXY TAB 2 & NEXUS 7

Click to collapse



Lol Nexus 7 destroys thanks to both a way better CPU and GPU, and updates from Google, stock Android, etc.

Might want to wait a month for Google I/O because theyre probably going to release the N7's successor

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## droidsmith (Apr 12, 2013)

*K900 my first thoughts*



saket_oo said:


> what do u think about the lenovo k900????? (mid range, hell of specs, bencmarks near s4, but no dev support and no timely updates from copany)
> 
> on other hand s3 vs nexus4 ??

Click to collapse



The lenovo K900 has quite the nice specs!  But I wouldn't expect much development on such a niche device.  

Also note, I believe that the K800, is still on the version of Gingerbread it launched with (Android OS, v2.3.7) so I would bet you're on your own to update. 

I can only guess that it will have a nonuser serviceable battery, and I am not familiar with lenovo's custom skin "le phone skin" but apparently that's not mandatory as it can be turned off.  

From what I understand, this device will not have LTE, so take that into consideration.  

Also, I would speculate that this device will have heat issues, do to the bleeding edge hardware architecture. 

Who knows, if you can get at the SPL, you could probably run other x86 operating systems like Windows.

Sure would be fun to hack around with


----------



## agentfazexx (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm on Sprint. Trying to decide between the HTC One or the Galaxy S IV. I'd love to continue my tradition of using CM10.1 whether it be official or unofficial. That's kind of my only selling point. The phones seem to be pretty comparable with the exception of the HTC One's crappy camera.

What would you guys pick?


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 12, 2013)

agentfazexx said:


> I'm on Sprint. Trying to decide between the HTC One or the Galaxy S IV. I'd love to continue my tradition of using CM10.1 whether it be official or unofficial. That's kind of my only selling point. The phones seem to be pretty comparable with the exception of the HTC One's crappy camera.
> 
> What would you guys pick?

Click to collapse



Well if looks doesn't matter then you better head the s4 way. It's bound to be a very popular device and hence cm ports are also bound to come no matter what!


----------



## mhoss48 (Apr 12, 2013)

WoW... Judging from what i read that the galaxy s2 is expensive ?  in my country lebanon it costs 260 $

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 12, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> How much are you getting it for?
> If below 15k then definitely go for it but if above 15 then nope.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Its prices at 13.8k -  definitely a good buy especially because official jb update has started rolling out!


----------



## agentfazexx (Apr 12, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Well if looks doesn't matter then you better head the s4 way. It's bound to be a very popular device and hence cm ports are also bound to come no matter what!

Click to collapse



What advantages/disadvantages do each device have on each other?


----------



## erdal67 (Apr 12, 2013)

I just got a HTC Sensation for 130€ i recommend to everyone who wants a dual core phone near Samsung Galaxy S2 the development is also very good

Sent from my PIMPED & SWAGGED HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 12, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Its prices at 13.8k -  definitely a good buy especially because official jb update has started rolling out!

Click to collapse



At that price it's the best buy 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 12, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> At that price it's the best buy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yup


----------



## maxiii (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello friends I m looking for upgrade my Android to some premium phone. My picks are only two s3 or note 2 . 
Price difference is not much like 6-7k. I have tried both on shop. S3 is great but note 2 feels awesome. But I think s3 has got more development like more roms then note 2. 
Size of note 2 is not a problem for a 6'2" guy like me. 
I like note 2 extra real estate + more RAM. Other wise s3 is a great gadget. I just was lil futuristic gadget. Please suggest me guys . Thanks in advance guys.
Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## i9100g user (Apr 12, 2013)

mani16985 said:


> Hello friends I m looking for upgrade my Android to some premium phone. My picks are only two s3 or note 2 .
> Price difference is not much like 6-7k. I have tried both on shop. S3 is great but note 2 feels awesome. But I think s3 has got more development like more roms then note 2.
> Size of note 2 is not a problem for a 6'2" guy like me.
> I like note 2 extra real estate + more RAM. Other wise s3 is a great gadget. I just was lil futuristic gadget. Please suggest me guys . Thanks in advance guys.
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How about s4 it is likely to be priced below 40k.And it is more futuristic lol

S4 is easily better than n2 and s3.
But if you want between s3 and n2 then n2.



sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* The other side of XDA *


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 12, 2013)

mani16985 said:


> Hello friends I m looking for upgrade my Android to some premium phone. My picks are only two s3 or note 2 .
> Price difference is not much like 6-7k. I have tried both on shop. S3 is great but note 2 feels awesome. But I think s3 has got more development like more roms then note 2.
> Size of note 2 is not a problem for a 6'2" guy like me.
> I like note 2 extra real estate + more RAM. Other wise s3 is a great gadget. I just was lil futuristic gadget. Please suggest me guys . Thanks in advance guys.
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Go for note 2 development shouldn't be a problem combined with spen its one of a kind gadget


----------



## agentfazexx (Apr 13, 2013)

agentfazexx said:


> I'm on Sprint. Trying to decide between the HTC One or the Galaxy S IV. I'd love to continue my tradition of using CM10.1 whether it be official or unofficial. That's kind of my only selling point. The phones seem to be pretty comparable with the exception of the HTC One's crappy camera.
> 
> What would you guys pick?

Click to collapse



So what should I get?


----------



## Droidlover123 (Apr 13, 2013)

Anymore suggestion for a phone below 15000 INR
Preferably dual core!!!
Urgent.reply asap.gonna buy today.

If something better is coming i can wait!!!


----------



## maxiii (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks I9100g & nikufellow . I think s4 gona be over 40k bro. In this case waiting is somewhat most difficult thing for me. Today is baisakhi I think I will get the note 2 today. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neo668 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Happy Songkran!*

Happy Songkran to our brothers and sisters in Burma, Cambodia, Laos and Thailand!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 13, 2013)

Droidlover123 said:


> Anymore suggestion for a phone below 15000 INR
> Preferably dual core!!!
> Urgent.reply asap.gonna buy today.
> 
> If something better is coming i can wait!!!

Click to collapse



Better increase your budget and get LG l9 or if you don't like LG wait a bit and get xperia l.
If your budget is strictly limited to 15k then go for s advance!

---------- Post added at 09:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 AM ----------




agentfazexx said:


> So what should I get?

Click to collapse



+1 for s4 :thumbup:


----------



## Droidlover123 (Apr 13, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Better increase your budget and get LG l9 or if you don't like LG wait a bit and get xperia l.
> If your budget is strictly limited to 15k then go for s advance!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Expected price for xperia l????


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 13, 2013)

Droidlover123 said:


> Expected price for xperia l????

Click to collapse



20 something. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droidlover123 (Apr 13, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> 20 something.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Out of mine budget
So i have to choose one of following:
1.lumia 520
2.galaxy s advance
3.xperia e


----------



## tleonhar (Apr 13, 2013)

mani16985 said:


> Hello friends I m looking for upgrade my Android to some premium phone. My picks are only two s3 or note 2 .
> Price difference is not much like 6-7k. I have tried both on shop. S3 is great but note 2 feels awesome. But I think s3 has got more development like more roms then note 2.
> Size of note 2 is not a problem for a 6'2" guy like me.
> I like note 2 extra real estate + more RAM. Other wise s3 is a great gadget. I just was lil futuristic gadget. Please suggest me guys . Thanks in advance guys.
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The S3 is a great phone, but the Note 2 is even better. I recently got a Note 2 and love it, the bigger screen is great and the S pen plus the ability to multitask really puts it over the top. I now regularly use the pen for SMS and email, once it learns your handwriting style you can zip right along.


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 13, 2013)

Droidlover123 said:


> Out of mine budget
> So i have to choose one of following:
> 1.lumia 520
> 2.galaxy s advance
> 3.xperia e

Click to collapse



S advance. No brainer. :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## saamsony (Apr 13, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Well if you can go upto 25 then try getting hands on a nexus 4 or maybe even an s3 via ebay.
> Else in the local market you have your Galaxy S2.

Click to collapse



is there any set in htc between 20,000 to 25000 rs


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 13, 2013)

saamsony said:


> is there any set in htc between 20,000 to 25000 rs

Click to collapse



The only one worth buying is HTC One S.
But in india it is sold with a S3 Snapdragon overclocked instead of the s4 snapdragon. 
So unless you are getting it from outside or ebay, no, there is no worthy set from HTC to buy in india.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## username1234321 (Apr 13, 2013)

saamsony said:


> is there any set in htc between 20,000 to 25000 rs

Click to collapse



HTC One X (25k) ??


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 13, 2013)

username1234321 said:


> HTC One X (25k) ??

Click to collapse



Yup good buy btw One could get s3 for 3k more @28k


----------



## masterfaster (Apr 13, 2013)

Girl my brother has HTC 8s and why has 1,32 gb ?  I used it about two hours to see how it works and I think buying it... But why has 1,32 gb ?

Thanks for help :]


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 13, 2013)

^Couldnt really understand you btw if you like wp8 then you should probably go with your instincts and buy it !


----------



## agentfazexx (Apr 13, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Better increase your budget and get LG l9 or if you don't like LG wait a bit and get xperia l.
> If your budget is strictly limited to 15k then go for s advance!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Why that over the HTC One?


----------



## masterfaster (Apr 13, 2013)

Ok thanks for help! I will buy HTC 8S 

I greet :good::good:


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 13, 2013)

agentfazexx said:


> Why that over the HTC One?

Click to collapse



It all boils down to personal preferance ill pick s4 anyday for its slimmer profile , micro sd slot , removable battery , better camera plus some software tricks most of which are gimmicks though some might really come handy but i do have to admit that it looks strikingly similar to s3 and feels plasticky in hand if the reviews are to be believed not to mention the fact that aesthetically s4 aint that appealing .


----------



## agentfazexx (Apr 13, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> It all boils down to personal preferance ill pick s4 anyday for its slimmer profile , micro sd slot , removable battery , better camera plus some software tricks most of which are gimmicks though some might really come handy but i do have to admit that it looks strikingly similar to s3 and feels plasticky in hand if the reviews are to be believed not to mention the fact that aesthetically s4 aint that appealing .

Click to collapse



Ohh yeah microSD slot. I'm sold. But the HTC One is quite sexy.

Sprint is going to have both, correct?


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 13, 2013)

agentfazexx said:


> Ohh yeah microSD slot. I'm sold. But the HTC One is quite sexy.
> 
> Sprint is going to have both, correct?

Click to collapse



Sorry cant answer that i live in another corner of the world


----------



## cavistio (Apr 13, 2013)

I need a replacement for my HTC Radar, something wiht Android on it. I was thinking a Nexus 4, as it's got stock Android on it, and recieves updates first.
Any suggestions?


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 13, 2013)

cavistio said:


> I need a replacement for my HTC Radar, something wiht Android on it. I was thinking a Nexus 4, as it's got stock Android on it, and recieves updates first.
> Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



If you can get hands on one, you need not look any further.
Nexus 4 lacks nothing except expandable storage. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## agentfazexx (Apr 13, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Sorry cant answer that i live in another corner of the world

Click to collapse



Ah...

Can anyone answer that? I see that Sprint has the preorder up for the HTC One..What about the SIV?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Rhinogutt (Apr 14, 2013)

Is the Ainol 7 Crystal a good tablet? I searched the net for it and looks good, but I want to hear something from owners. And also if it's not any good can you suggest any other tablet for max 80-90£?


----------



## masterfaster (Apr 14, 2013)

I have 2 questions ... 

1.What did you think about Desire HD or Sensation XE ? 
2.What is the difference between Beats Audio and Dolby Mobile ? Which is better ?

Sorry for English again :angel::angel:


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 14, 2013)

masterfaster said:


> I have 2 questions ...
> 
> 1.What did you think about Desire HD or Sensation XE ?
> 2.What is the difference between Beats Audio and Dolby Mobile ? Which is better ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Desire HD, hell no, HTC left support for it at Gingerbread. 
Sensation XE is a nice phone but in that range you have plenty other better options like galaxy s2, xperia s, nexus 4 (if available) xperia L.

As for beats and dolby surround, they are just audio boosters, nothing that some equalizer tweaks in power amp wouldn't deliver. 
So do not base your buying decision on these gimmicks. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masterfaster (Apr 14, 2013)

My brother told me about the HTC Desire X or Advance. As for me, HTC Desire X is good because have beats audio and beautiful desktop appearance and looks pretty cool. What did you thnik about this phone ? In my country is pretty cheap


----------



## damiensmyth (Apr 14, 2013)

*Most supported device*

Hi all ,  Which device is the best supported ie: most custom roms,and post s and replys on XDA cheers


----------



## masterfaster (Apr 14, 2013)

At HTC HD2 can you install windows phone android (4.1 etc i guess ) ubuntu etc. Ok I'm waiting for opinions about the HTC Desire X Cheers


----------



## gj23 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Pantech Discover*

I dont see much on here about the Pantech Discover. I own one and I am extremely impressed with this phone. It is remarkably fast, scored 5444 on bencmark, top on the list.  I just wish there were more developers working on this phone as I am unable to get any version of CWM Recovery to work on this phone.


----------



## Rockin_Rollmops (Apr 15, 2013)

I need advice on which of these two Android phones has the better battery life: Motorola Razr HD or Motorola Razr i.
I'd prefer the size and design of the Razr i, but if the Razr HD has better battery life, I'd prefer that. Can someone help me?


----------



## agentfazexx (Apr 15, 2013)

When is Sprint supposed to have the SGS4 for sale? I just broke both of my phones and am now without a phone until my upgrade in June...


----------



## Niral.DMello (Apr 15, 2013)

Felimenta97 said:


> So, even if he clearly says that he listens to songs all the time, and take lots of pics, he's ditching a phone only because the other has quicker updates? Doesn't make sense to me... And Sony does the update. For now, sadly, the question isn't "if", but "when...
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



"Yes!", Example Photoshpere (he clicks pics) even the SGS3 Leaked verison 4.2.1 hasn't got it. We need to wait for 4.2.2 official. Oh wait a second im talkiing samsung. They only next to Google with updates and innovation, so the Galaxy S/Note series and Nexus are in a league of their own. As for Sony would never recommened them. 

Hence Nexus4, 18 months+ Gauranteed updates. better price to preformance.:good:


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 15, 2013)

Niral.DMello said:


> "Yes!", Example Photoshpere (he clicks pics) even the SGS3 Leaked verison 4.2.1 hasn't got it. We need to wait for 4.2.2 official. Oh wait a second im talkiing samsung. They only next to Google with updates and innovation, so the Galaxy S/Note series and Nexus are in a league of their own. As for Sony would never recommened them.
> 
> Hence Nexus4, 18 months+ Gauranteed updates. better price to preformance.:good:

Click to collapse



So you throw away Sony camera features and quality to get a single camera feature that you can get with any other app? The compression algorithm by Sony sucks, yea, but the camera is still better than N4...

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk HD


----------



## George Brellas (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey I'm going to get a new phone soon.
Upgrading from Xperia X8.
Now,I'm stuck between some phones.
Samsung Galaxy 3 mini or Xperia U,Sola,J,P ? (Those Xperias are the only ones close to the SGS3mini)
Please reply fast (I would preffer in PM :/) because I'm gonna get the phone this week (probably in 1-2 days)
Thanks in advance!


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 15, 2013)

George Brellas said:


> Hey I'm going to get a new phone soon.
> Upgrading from Xperia X8.
> Now,I'm stuck between some phones.
> Samsung Galaxy 3 mini or Xperia U,Sola,J,P ? (Those Xperias are the only ones close to the SGS3mini)
> ...

Click to collapse



S3 mini is a great device, best among the lot. But you can also consider LG Optimus L9, Galaxy s2 and nexus 4 (pricing is close by in India, might differ for your region so you need to check on that)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phylum (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi All
My GSM Galaxy Nexus broke and I'm in need of a budget phone until I can find a true suitable replacemen.  I'm hoping for something with a dual core processor and capable of running ICS for no more than $150.  I've eyeballed a handful of phones in this range like the Sony Xperia U ST25i/a, but I'm particularly curious about & interested in those non-name brand devices, like the Goophone, HDC etc.  I prefer new but used phones are also ok, especially when we're talking name brand (Sony, Samsung, HTC etc).

Anyway, really interested in feedback & suggestions.


----------



## Noobwithdumbquestions (Apr 15, 2013)

Phylum said:


> Hi All
> My GSM Galaxy Nexus broke and I'm in need of a budget phone until I can find a true suitable replacemen.  I'm hoping for something with a dual core processor and capable of running ICS for no more than $150.  I've eyeballed a handful of phones in this range like the Sony Xperia U ST25i/a, but I'm particularly curious about & interested in those non-name brand devices, like the Goophone, HDC etc.  I prefer new but used phones are also ok, especially when we're talking name brand (Sony, Samsung, HTC etc).
> 
> Anyway, really interested in feedback & suggestions.

Click to collapse



Pretty happy with my galaxy GIO for simple tasks (it's around 120 euros). You'd need to root it though to get ICS+ (but there are some good roms out there)


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 15, 2013)

Phylum said:


> Hi All
> My GSM Galaxy Nexus broke and I'm in need of a budget phone until I can find a true suitable replacemen.  I'm hoping for something with a dual core processor and capable of running ICS for no more than $150.  I've eyeballed a handful of phones in this range like the Sony Xperia U ST25i/a, but I'm particularly curious about & interested in those non-name brand devices, like the Goophone, HDC etc.  I prefer new but used phones are also ok, especially when we're talking name brand (Sony, Samsung, HTC etc).
> 
> Anyway, really interested in feedback & suggestions.

Click to collapse



Instead of Xperia U, try Xperia go, it lacks a front camera though but it definitely is in line to get even Jelly Bean.
Also this video always cheers me up (though I do not understand the language) 
Also it is priced equally with Xperia U.
Not really sure about non-name brand ones.


----------



## Kokakiki (Apr 15, 2013)

Samsung S3 vs LG Nexus 4?

Please + and - for both. Thanks.


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 15, 2013)

Kokakiki said:


> Samsung S3 vs LG Nexus 4?
> 
> Please + and - for both. Thanks.

Click to collapse



S3 & Nexus 4 - Great H/W, almost equivalent.

S3 (-) - Plasticky, Samsung updates are a bit slow, Relatively pricey.
S3 (+) - Removable Battery, Micro SD Slot

N4 (+) - Great design, 2GB RAM (more multi-tasking), Always the first to get updates, Relatively cheaper.
N4 (-) - Limited storage, Non-removable battery, fragile build.

Anyhow, personally I prefer Nexus 4.


----------



## leonlightning (Apr 16, 2013)

Kokakiki said:


> Samsung S3 vs LG Nexus 4?
> 
> Please + and - for both. Thanks.

Click to collapse



LG Nexus 4: IPS screen for better color accuracy, more to the multimedia

S3
Plus: Thin, lots of feature (USB audio support, powerful OTG, etc)
Minus : bad sound quality for head/earphones (not well controlled bass, narrow soundstage)


----------



## Facuu (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi, i'm going to buy a phone today, i'm between Samsung Galaxy S2 , or if i put some more money, Samsung Galaxy SIII or Moto Razr HD
Which one should i choose? Hope you can help!. thanks!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## SunnyChrono6 (Apr 16, 2013)

Should I buy the One X+? I don't have much of a budget(only 23-24k), and right now it costs 28k rs. After the release of the S4 and the One, it's price will probably drop by a lot....and no, I don't want a S3, or some Xperia thing.(Nexus 4 is nice but it's seriously overpriced, plus a LOT of my friends have it) Any other suggestions? And which would you choose IRL(as a phone without too much modifications), One X or Lumia 820?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 16, 2013)

SunnyChrono6 said:


> Should I buy the One X+? I don't have much of a budget(only 23-24k), and right now it costs 28k rs. After the release of the S4 and the One, it's price will probably drop by a lot....and no, I don't want a S3, or some Xperia thing.(Nexus 4 is nice but it's seriously overpriced, plus a LOT of my friends have it) Any other suggestions? And which would you choose IRL(as a phone without too much modifications), One X or Lumia 820?

Click to collapse



HTC One is the boss 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cippa lippa (Apr 16, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> HTC One is the boss
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




I see yesterdayhtc one...i have to quote you, great device... for the price i think the best one. Ultra fast and great materials


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 16, 2013)

Facuu said:


> Hi, i'm going to buy a phone today, i'm between Samsung Galaxy S2 , or if i put some more money, Samsung Galaxy SIII or Moto Razr HD
> Which one should i choose? Hope you can help!. thanks!

Click to collapse



If you can pull upto the s3, no doubt it'll be the best choice. Else considering Motorola's reputation,  I'd suggest the S2 over it.



SunnyChrono6 said:


> Should I buy the One X+? I don't have much of a budget(only 23-24k), and right now it costs 28k rs. After the release of the S4 and the One, it's price will probably drop by a lot....and no, I don't want a S3, or some Xperia thing.(Nexus 4 is nice but it's seriously overpriced, plus a LOT of my friends have it) Any other suggestions? And which would you choose IRL(as a phone without too much modifications), One X or Lumia 820?

Click to collapse



Nexus 4 isn't overpriced lol.
It's just that sellers are taking advantage of it being delayed for infinity here.
Well one x+ is a great device but where are you getting it for 23-24k 
In that price range you have the S2 and the xperia ion.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Acetonish (Apr 16, 2013)

hey guys , i am a noob here and i am buying my first smartphone.
anyway , i was considering the HTC One S and the S3.
The S3 is a really nice device, quad core and a 300+ ppi screen.
however , the HOS costs around 290$ while the S3 costs around 450$ here (both are unlocked) although , i have enough money to get either of them , so the price isn't a big factor for me.
not to mention , that i hate large screens (dunno if the S3 is gonna be good for one hand operations?)
i am going to be using it for music , videos , and casual gaming (i hate heavy gaming on phones anyway.)
So , what do you guys think ? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## cs098 (Apr 16, 2013)

Acetonish said:


> hey guys , i am a noob here and i am buying my first smartphone.
> anyway , i was considering the HTC One S and the S3.
> The S3 is a really nice device, quad core and a 300+ ppi screen.
> however , the HOS costs around 290$ while the S3 costs around 450$ here (both are unlocked) although , i have enough money to get either of them , so the price isn't a big factor for me.
> ...

Click to collapse



Either are good, and judging by your uses, even an iPhone or wp8 device is good enough for you use, but I'd choose the htc one s however.

---------- Post added at 10:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 AM ----------

Lol idk which phone to buy, on one hand the nexus 4  from the google play store but on the the other hand the xperia tx for 350 - 400 bucks (price fluctuates almost every day lol but it maxs out at 400, about the most I'll pay for a phone) from mobicity from australia http://www.mobicity.com.au/sony-xperia-tx-lt29i.html. 

I really prefer the tx over the nexus in design, camera, removable sd  and battery  and camera button. But I also love the nexus's dev community and performance and the slightly cheaper price and lte cause I'm Canadian. And updates don't really matter for me cause I like to flash roms anyway. Which should I choose?

Also has anyone used mobicity before is it safe and secure?


----------



## Phylum (Apr 16, 2013)

vj_dustin - thanks for the reply!  That video is so comical - would be nice  The Xperia phones may be the way to go since the Go, U, Neo all support 4.0.
Any thoughts/experience with Pantech Burst, or BLU products like the Vivo 4.3 D910a or Dash 4.0 D270a?


----------



## Ash515 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Which Tablet*

Hello.
So i used to own a Samsung Galaxy S WIFI 5.0 until it broke and i got refunded, I miss it very much and I cannot find the same model so I want to replace it.
I can only afford these 2 tablets:
Msi Windpad Enjoy 7 Plus:
http://www.takealot.com/computers/laptops-pcs-and-tablets/msi-enjoy-7-plus-with-android-4,27127077

Proline AK888-15
http://www.takealot.com/computers/l...-ak888-15-dual-core-android-7-tablet,29516949

Both dual core both Jelly bean...
BUT
I would like to know could it run games? As that is all I used my old tablet for:
Shadow Gun, Real Racing 2, Dead Trigger, Modern Combat 3, Ps1 so on
Do you think the Proline tablet would run it if it has the right hardware?
Any help would be amazing! :fingers-crossed:


----------



## cs098 (Apr 16, 2013)

Ash515 said:


> Hello.
> So i used to own a Samsung Galaxy S WIFI 5.0 until it broke and i got refunded, I miss it very much and I cannot find the same model so I want to replace it.
> I can only afford these 2 tablets:
> Msi Windpad Enjoy 7 Plus:
> ...

Click to collapse



If you can wait get the new nexus its rumored to be 100 dollars us 

edit:
looking at the specs I'd go for the proline

edit edit:
It looks like the galaxy nexus has the same processor as the proline, and if my crappy snapdragon s2 single core can do modern combat (albeit with overheating), then the pro line should be fine .


----------



## nafeasonto (Apr 16, 2013)

Guys my Vibrant just died completely. EMMC died after like 7 years.

Wondering what phone I should buy??  I am doing an EBAY buy so upgradin is not an option for me, don't ahve a normal cell carrier.

Wondering what is a good phone?

Looking to root, fast processor nice screen.  FFC, Flash...


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 17, 2013)

nafeasonto said:


> Guys my Vibrant just died completely. EMMC died after like 7 years.
> 
> Wondering what phone I should buy??  I am doing an EBAY buy so upgradin is not an option for me, don't ahve a normal cell carrier.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That sucks  

Try getting a desire z , they are still decent phones with 2ghz stable Over clocking abilities 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lejolasho (Apr 17, 2013)

*Best GPS android*

Hi guys.
I want to buy a phone on ebay under 181$ price tag. I can't afford more due to customs regulation in my country.
I want to use the phone for GPS, so my main criteria is GPS accuracy. I don't want Galaxy, because they are known for GPS issues.
Can you suggest me some?


----------



## bigmee444 (Apr 17, 2013)

*SGS HTC*

Hi!

I wanted to know what device is better :

Samsung Galaxy S Plus or HTC desire X ?

Because I'm buying a new phone this week.You can suggest me other phone if you like.


----------



## santaclaus21 (Apr 17, 2013)

*LG*

LG..


----------



## Ash515 (Apr 17, 2013)

I cannot afford that one here it works a bit differently so those tablets wont run any games?


----------



## Lejolasho (Apr 17, 2013)

Lejolasho said:


> Hi guys.
> I want to buy a phone on ebay under 181$ price tag. I can't afford more due to customs regulation in my country.
> I want to use the phone for GPS, so my main criteria is GPS accuracy. I don't want Galaxy, because they are known for GPS issues.
> Can you suggest me some?

Click to collapse



I have made a research and someone said, that Motorola Photon and Motorola Atrix do very well in this question. Are there better alternatives?


----------



## SunnyChrono6 (Apr 17, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> If you can pull upto the s3, no doubt it'll be the best choice. Else considering Motorola's reputation,  I'd suggest the S2 over it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL, right now I can get it for around 28-29. That's because it's to date HTC's second best phone, and the Butterfly isn't that much better. When the One releases the One X+'s price will drop to around that range. Should I just get the 822?This one is pretty decent specs-wise,I can get it for as low as 16k, plus Windows Phone is a lot harder to mess up than Android


----------



## ismaelghr (Apr 17, 2013)

*lol*

galaxy s4


----------



## apple4life (Apr 17, 2013)

Nexus 4 or Galaxy S4


----------



## wrangla (Apr 17, 2013)

*ipad vs windows vs android tablet*

Hi everyone,

I hardly post here, usually find what I need via search, but this time im stuck.

My 1st tablet was a tf101 loved it, moved on to nexus 7. 2 weeks ago my not so better half stood on it and smashed the screen. I need to replace it. Not too keen to buy another nexus 7, its getting on and I'd like a change.

Here's the dilemma, no questions straight away I knew I wanted a nexus 10, BUT its unavailable in my country and although I'm in Australia right now google play cancelled the order I made due to paying with a New Zealand credit card. What do I get?

Ipad 4? Never used iOS but scared I wont like the walled garden (love to flash and tinker)

Surface or other windows rt tab? Same prob as ipad but with added prob of lacking apps.

Other android tab? Really like the nexus devices, note 10.1 has too low res and tf700 I/O problems. 

Really don't know what to do here, worst case I'll buy another n7 since they're cheap and wait till I can get something I'm happy with.

Thoughts please

Thanks


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## aniamaclain (Apr 18, 2013)

***DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Re: iphone 5  is the best one i have same u must try this phone 


Ania Maclain
Pacific App design LA


----------



## AMACreative (Apr 18, 2013)

I feel it... weird whenever Nexus is given priority about Android update. Any device that can run 4.2.2 with Photosphere option?


----------



## Seraz007 (Apr 18, 2013)

alex1453 said:


> NOKIA LUMIA 920 is the best

Click to collapse



yea good in only the camera department

other than that, android beats it everyday


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 18, 2013)

wrangla said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I hardly post here, usually find what I need via search, but this time im stuck.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait for tab 3 10.1 Samsung


----------



## asif.zaheer8 (Apr 18, 2013)

*help me*

i m confused among s3,htc1 and lumia 920..any suggestion?


----------



## cs098 (Apr 18, 2013)

asif.zaheer8 said:


> i m confused among s3,htc1 and lumia 920..any suggestion?

Click to collapse



Is it the htc one or the one x, if it is the one, then get it 

if not, the gs3 is your best your best choice.


----------



## alex1453 (Apr 18, 2013)

*LUMIA*

Definetly LUMIA 920. It has the best camera, characteristics and OS


----------



## gagdude (Apr 18, 2013)

alex1453 said:


> Definetly LUMIA 920. It has the best camera, characteristics and OS

Click to collapse



It has the best camera but the worst OS. Even iOS is better than WP

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## alex1453 (Apr 18, 2013)

*OS*

Android is a bad copy of iOS
WP is unique


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 19, 2013)

alex1453 said:


> Android is a bad copy of iOS
> WP is unique

Click to collapse




Ohhh so we have a nokia troll...
my :tank: has blown your house up


----------



## Seraz007 (Apr 19, 2013)

alex1453 said:


> Android is a bad copy of iOS
> WP is unique

Click to collapse



lol WP may be unique but it has no apps
 i mean WTF are u gonna do without apps
sooner or later its going to get boring
WP is the most stupid OS i have ever seen and experienced
yea i like it its really smooth but 
No apps=No popularity

---------- Post added at 01:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 AM ----------




alex1453 said:


> Definetly LUMIA 920. It has the best camera, characteristics and OS

Click to collapse



really best OS? do u even know what is the meaning of OS?

i may have sounded rude but i cant stand it


----------



## gagdude (Apr 19, 2013)

alex1453 said:


> Android is a bad copy of iOS
> WP is unique

Click to collapse



Lawl. You sound like the late Steve Jobs
And that dude who goes around doing WP challenges

Anyhow, unique is not synonymous with good. The definition is in short, different. WP is different and that is what cripples it. Metro UI is pathetic, the list of apps is poorly implemented, and once again, same problems in iOS v Android battle: can't set default apps, can't change keyboard, heck can't even change wallpaper much less a live wallpaper, no sideloading of apps (no I'm not referring to piracy), and little customization (less than iOS). To add to this, the status bar is absolutely horrendous, as it only shows the time on less you tap on it, in which it will show battery and cellular network for a brief time. It doesn't pull down either, which has been in Android since the beginning and ingenious (hence why Apple copied, but not as well as Android). What about updates? Worse than Android. All WP7 wouldn't get WP8, and the ROMs are limited to the latest official firmware (so no WP8 ROMs for WP7 phones). There are hardly any apps, and the good ones are at inflated prices ($3 for Ruzzle? At least there's a free version on iOS and Android, and the paid version is cheaper).

End rant here, but TL;DR?
WP sucks

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 19, 2013)

alex1453 said:


> Android is a bad copy of iOS
> WP is unique

Click to collapse



Unique?


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 19, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Unique?

Click to collapse



You are right, but he said WP8, not W8 lol

It may not be unique, but it is different.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk HD


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 19, 2013)

Felimenta97 said:


> You are right, but he said WP8, not W8 lol
> 
> It may not be unique, but it is different.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Oh right, I got a bit carried away there 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tuxonhtc (Apr 20, 2013)

asif.zaheer8 said:


> i m confused among s3,htc1 and lumia 920..any suggestion?

Click to collapse



Between the three? HTC One. If it's too expensive, go for S3. Wouldn't recommend Lumia AT ALL, personally.


----------



## TekGadgt (Apr 20, 2013)

Hey y'all,

I was wondering if anyone knew of a decent, yet cheap, android phone that might be good to practice development on?  I am currently low on funds but would like to continue learning without the fear of ruining my GS3.  

Thanks


----------



## Lt.Win (Apr 20, 2013)

TekGadgt said:


> Hey y'all,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew of a decent, yet cheap, android phone that might be good to practice development on?  I am currently low on funds but would like to continue learning without the fear of ruining my GS3.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Tell us your minimum hardware requirements, we'll be able to suggest better. And also mention price range.

Sent from my LG-P765 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TekGadgt (Apr 20, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> Tell us your minimum hardware requirements, we'll be able to suggest better. And also mention price range.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P765 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well price range varies.  I've considered trying to get my hands on a non-carrier Galaxy Nexus.  I've also looked at the Nexus S.  Hardware isn't a huge deal to me right now, as I am only using this device to gain experience in custom ROM development and such.  I have a GS3, but I do not want to ruin it through attempted development and failure.  I am basically looking for a semi-disposable (If I mess up bad) device that would still be fairly easy to learn on.


----------



## Cavalry88 (Apr 20, 2013)

Should I get a Sony Xperia Z or HTC One? 
Main importance is of battery life.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## TekGadgt (Apr 20, 2013)

Cavalry88 said:


> Should I get a Sony Xperia Z or HTC One?
> Main importance is of battery life.

Click to collapse



From what I have read, the Xperia Z has better battery life.


----------



## JknRich (Apr 20, 2013)

Hello guys. I have a nexus 4. Not sure where to go next. What phone should I go to.  

Should I stick with my N4. The N4 is a great device and I think its amazing for the price. I paid £300 or around that figure when it was out. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 20, 2013)

Cavalry88 said:


> Should I get a Sony Xperia Z or HTC One?
> Main importance is of battery life.

Click to collapse



Get z check gsmarena shootout for more info


----------



## Niral.DMello (Apr 20, 2013)

TekGadgt said:


> Hey y'all,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew of a decent, yet cheap, android phone that might be good to practice development on?  I am currently low on funds but would like to continue learning without the fear of ruining my GS3.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Hmm.. as soon as you mentioned Cheap+Development Allwionner 13 Tablet struck me, I dont know why? Maybe coz I got one for myself for the same purpose? lol

Ok Get an A13 based  Tablet around the $80 and below mark. Its literally "unbrickable" (unless you threw it as someone.. ), it can run linux directly from uboot on the extsd. 

Go for it! I got the Prestigio PMP 3270b for around $30 (100AED) on a heavy duty sale from my friends store.


----------



## Phenziox (Apr 20, 2013)

So, guys... the Nexus 4 has finally released in the Netherlands! Though the price is a bit steep, at 469 euros... Bumper Case included. Now a bit of basic arithmetic teaches us that the bumpercase costs 19.99 dollars = +- 15 euros, and i wanted to buy the case with it anyway, which leaves the phone at 454 euros.

I really can´t choose between the n4 and sgs3, which costs 435 euros unlocked.
I think i like the s3 better because of the bigger screen and because it has physical buttons, expandable storage. The onscreen buttons of n4 really take in too much space in my opinion. 
Is there any reason i should choose the n4 over the s3? Software updates aren't an issue because I will flash custom ROMs anyway.Neither is 4G, that's not even available on my carrier in NL (Vodafone). And I am not rich enough to just be indifferent about that 35 euros of price difference...  Is the SnapDragon S4 Pro really that much better than the exynos 4412? I'm also a bit worried about the glass back of the n4.

Please give me some advice!
I really appreciate it!!


----------



## impactor (Apr 20, 2013)

*Cheap android phone for a car GPS?*

I need to get GPS for my car but I think an Android phone with something like CoPilot would be better than a dedicated GPS like TomTom or Garmin, because of free and frequent updates, multitude of functions etc.

So I need something with big screen (at least 4"). It will be almost always hooked up to car charger so battery does not matter that much (unless I decide to use it as a regular phone).


I was thinking of HTC Deside HD due to the large screen and relatively low price, but I am curious of alternatives.


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 20, 2013)

Phenziox said:


> So, guys... the Nexus 4 has finally released in the Netherlands! Though the price is a bit steep, at 469 euros... Bumper Case included. Now a bit of basic arithmetic teaches us that the bumpercase costs 19.99 dollars = +- 15 euros, and i wanted to buy the case with it anyway, which leaves the phone at 454 euros.
> 
> I really can´t choose between the n4 and sgs3, which costs 435 euros unlocked.
> I think i like the s3 better because of the bigger screen and because it has physical buttons, expandable storage. The onscreen buttons of n4 really take in too much space in my opinion.
> ...

Click to collapse



S4 pro is better but i would suggest you to go with s3 because of advantages you've yourself stated (+better camera )though there are benchmark suggesting otherwise believe me there is games/apps s3 cant handle smoothly nor is it any noticeably slower than n4. IMO expandable miro sd slot seals the deal .


----------



## I r o n M a n (Apr 20, 2013)

Hey.

I'm looking to buy 2 things:
-A gaming laptop (Budget $1100 or 60,000 INR)
-Phone (No budget constraint )

So, for the laptop I have narrowed it down to the Samsung Series 7 (http://m.samsung.com/us/computer/laptops/NP780Z5E-S01UB) and the Lenovo IdeaPad Y500. Which one should I go for? Other suggestions are welcome too. 

For the Phone, I'm confused between the S4 and the One. The main advantage of the S4 is the expandable storage and the Octa core processor. The One wins in the build quality and speakers.

I'm confused. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## cfmusicman (Apr 20, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Hey.
> 
> I'm looking to buy 2 things:
> -A gaming laptop (Budget $1100 or 60,000 INR)
> ...

Click to collapse



Well do you have some sort of carrier upgrade or are you buying it out of pocket?


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 21, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Hey.
> 
> I'm looking to buy 2 things:
> -A gaming laptop (Budget $1100 or 60,000 INR)
> ...

Click to collapse



Between the two lappies i would suggest lenovo y500 for i have a lenivoo z500 and can confirm that there after sales service here in India is awesome! 
And with s4 vs one debacle - is s4 even launched here? Anyhow i would pick one for its premium feel and looks but its inferior to s4 in camera, battery life, storage expandability. But s4 being octa core doesn't matter see for yourself the benchmarks between two its almost a tie no real performance gains!  Octa core doesn't mean all eight cores simultaneously its just 4 at a time!


----------



## Cavalry88 (Apr 21, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Get z check gsmarena shootout for more info

Click to collapse



Doesn't the HTC One have better battery efficiency when in use?


----------



## Ryan_abedi (Apr 21, 2013)

*A general reply.*

As an ex-enthusiast of gadgets (which this post referes to), I've found that simply having an android far exceeds the needs of many. Its many due to the fact that the software is so easily changeable. Therefore you can have two devices (say a phone and tablet) running the same OS. They could be a 100% similar (except the screen size) or be 100% different and unrecognizable. Therefore the fact that its an android purchase is in my opinion (of having many, many gadgets and tweaking/breaking them) a good final decision. 

Regarding hardware, I have very rarely stumbled upon a case where simply the hardware of a *recent* device couldnt keep up with my software's demand. Albiet my Nexus 7 is laggy now but thats me running beta and unstable operating systems on it. Therefore its silly to be caught up in the race for benchmarks and fancy hardware names. They are outdated the moment they are released. Simply put, you'll never catch up with the latest hardware, they are at IBM's and Google's headquarters, not in your hands 

However I have come to believe, at the risk of sounding very old fashioned, that the shape of the device plays a very important role which seems to be ignored by most new companies. With much excitement i bought my S3 just to find out that the phone is just too wide for my hand. I cannot use it with one hand as I would use say an iPhone, I simply couldn't hit that damn most left button if my other hand was busy. Another simple yet overlooked feature is the position of the power button, I've come to believe that any where but on the top of the phone is simply a design flaw, it gets touched too easily thus your phone stays on longer (or those of us whom don't set auto screen off).

In conclusion (to my too long to read reply), go to the shop and touch the phone, the software is easily simulated on any windows computer (google it) and the hardware is never an issue to be sad about (for not having TEGRA or what not). Its really a device that you use, convenience is something we have all forgotten about. Carrying 6" phones that doesn't fit in our pockets, with hardware that heats up so much we can barely hold them (and allow us to boil some eggs on the back of Nexus 7 while I keep GTA Vice City game on) just for sake of having the "Latest".

Remember that any technology we use is the outdated version of what the military uses, so lets focus on being comfortable with our device rather than trying to be on the edge of a wave that is to be repeated over an over for sake of a company's profit.

Nexus 7 style of warm regards (its really warm!),

-Ryan


----------



## i9100g user (Apr 21, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> But s4 being octa core doesn't matter see for yourself the benchmarks between two its almost a tie no real performance gains!  Octa core doesn't mean all eight cores simultaneously its just 4 at a time!

Click to collapse



No matter what A15s are faster and benchmarks would increase as time passes (it already scores 29k in antutu)

And all 8 cores would work at once in future.

As for one vs s4 , it comes down to personal preference, if you want looks and better very low light camera with ois and sense features , dual speakers(better speaker sound 0 go for one and if you want camera with better clarity in day light and "octa" with touchwiz features(there are tons of em) and a bigger/removable battery and SD card with ddr3 ram (one has ddr2),with better DAC (results in better head phone sound quality) go for s4.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Apr 21, 2013)

cfmusicman said:


> Well do you have some sort of carrier upgrade or are you buying it out of pocket?

Click to collapse



Nope. I always buy unlocked.







nikufellow said:


> Between the two lappies i would suggest lenovo y500 for i have a lenivoo z500 and can confirm that there after sales service here in India is awesome!
> And with s4 vs one debacle - is s4 even launched here? Anyhow i would pick one for its premium feel and looks but its inferior to s4 in camera, battery life, storage expandability. But s4 being octa core doesn't matter see for yourself the benchmarks between two its almost a tie no real performance gains!  Octa core doesn't mean all eight cores simultaneously its just 4 at a time!

Click to collapse



Thanks. I'm probably gonna go with your advice. S4 hasn't been launched yet. But I'm willing to wait. 

Sent from my pet - Megatron™

---------- Post added at 11:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 AM ----------




i9100g user said:


> No matter what A15s are faster and benchmarks would increase as time passes (it already scores 29k in antutu)
> 
> And all 8 cores would work at once in future.
> 
> As for one vs s4 , it comes down to personal preference, if you want looks and better very low light camera with ois and sense features , dual speakers(better speaker sound 0 go for one and if you want camera with better clarity in day light and "octa" with touchwiz features(there are tons of em) and a bigger/removable battery and SD card with ddr3 ram (one has ddr2),with better DAC (results in better head phone sound quality) go for s4.

Click to collapse



All 8 cores would work at once?
From what I understand, S4 isn't actually an Octa-core. It is basically a dual-quad core. What this means is, 4 cores handle everyday tasks like messaging, browsing etc while the other 4 handle heavy tasks like gaming, watching HD videos etc.
So, I don't think they'll be running at once.

Do correct me if I'm wrong 

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## i9100g user (Apr 21, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> All 8 cores would work at once?
> From what I understand, S4 isn't actually an Octa-core. It is basically a dual-quad core. What this means is, 4 cores handle everyday tasks like messaging, browsing etc while the other 4 handle heavy tasks like gaming, watching HD videos etc.
> So, I don't think they'll be running at once.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just some information here, should answer most of your questions about this (read OP)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2191850


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 21, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> And all 8 cores would work at once in future.
> 
> .

Click to collapse



Can you elaborate that is switching taken care of by kernel? But 8 cores at a time be a battery hog 

---------- Post added at 01:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 PM ----------




Cavalry88 said:


> Doesn't the HTC One have better battery efficiency when in use?

Click to collapse



Yes if the shoutout is to be believed but the htcs power save mode is no match for z's stamina mode moreover one consumes appreciably more power than z in idle mode but the overall endurance is a tie!


----------



## i9100g user (Apr 21, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Can you elaborate that is switching taken care of by kernel? But 8 cores at a time be a battery hog

Click to collapse



Read my post above , there are two implementations of big.LITTLE and the implementation that we are applying would depend on kernel.

And A15s are already power hog using A7s on top of them have wouldn't make much of a difference in power consumption.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Apr 21, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Read my post above , there are two implementations of big.LITTLE and the implementation that we are applying would depend on kernel.
> 
> And A15s are already power hog using A7s on top of them have wouldn't make much of a difference in power consumption.

Click to collapse



So, S4 has a higher mAh battery but more power consumption while the One has lesser mAh but less power consumption as well.
So this kinda balances out. Right?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## i9100g user (Apr 21, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> So, S4 has a higher mAh battery but more power consumption while the One has lesser mAh but less power consumption as well.
> So this kinda balances out. Right?
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™

Click to collapse



Power consumption would depend a lot on your workload, if you are doing light tasks;then A7 cores would be active for most of the time giving better battery,  whereas if you are doing some heavy tasks then A15s would be used more leading to worse battery. 

Well you should be able to disable A15 cores completely once HMP is implemented, as A7 cores can run most of the tasks providing better battery.


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 21, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Power consumption would depend a lot on your workload, if you are doing light tasks;then A7 cores would be active for most of the time giving better battery,  whereas if you are doing some heavy tasks then A15s would be used more leading to worse battery.
> 
> Well you should be able to disable A15 cores completely once HMP is implemented, as A7 cores can run most of the tasks providing better battery.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the link that clarifies most of the doubts 
Whats left to see is how quick hms adoption will be!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## mhoss48 (Apr 21, 2013)

Am looking to buy a nexus 4, since i had the GNex before the HOX and loved it. Now I have the HOX but i miss the flashing and  the stock android feel. It costs in lebanon 400$ & the Hox is 470$. So what do u think ? 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## xxBrun0xx (Apr 21, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> Am looking to buy a nexus 4, since i had the GNex before the HOX and loved it. Now I have the HOX but i miss the flashing and  the stock android feel. It costs in lebanon 400$ & the Hox is 470$. So what do u think ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



I've got a hox (dual core, mind you) and my girlfriend has a nexus 4. I get much better battery life (sense has a lot of optimizations). Don't think it's much of an upgrade. I've never found any lag on my hox, battery is excellent, viper rom gives a ridiculous amount of customization, and the hox feels a lot more solid in the hand than the nexus. I'd skip this nexus if I were you and wait and see what Motorola brings to the table in a few weeks. If the RAZR maxx hd is anything to go by, it's going to be THE smartphone for a very long time. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2LoT (Apr 21, 2013)

*LG L9 / Ascend P1 / HTC One S*

Hi,

I am going to sign up for a cheap plan with WIND Mobile in Canada. This plan comes with some phones that I am not familiar with.
Can you please advise what would be a better choice? Overall quality, good support in XDA, easy to root and install custom ROM.

1- LG L9 P769 (4.5" screen)
2- Huawei Ascend P1
 The is a comparison between these two phones here: Huawei Ascend P1 vs LG Optimus L9

If I add $100 more, I could have:
3- HTC One S
4- Motorola RAZR V

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 21, 2013)

2LoT said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am going to sign up for a cheap plan with WIND Mobile in Canada. This plan comes with some phones that I am not familiar with.
> Can you please advise what would be a better choice? Overall quality, good support in XDA, easy to root and install custom ROM.
> ...

Click to collapse



I would say either get the One S or the Optimus L9

I'M BATMAN


----------



## 2LoT (Apr 21, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> I would say either get the One S or the Optimus L9

Click to collapse



Do you think the One S is worth the extra $100?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 21, 2013)

2LoT said:


> Do you think the One S is worth the extra $100?

Click to collapse



Yes

sent from my :tank:


----------



## 2LoT (Apr 21, 2013)

Just learn about the users review at GSMArena: HTC One S - user opinions and reviews
which leads me to this thread, Touch (Home) Button Issue HTC One S (Helicoptering)
Here is a video showing the home screen issue HTC One S Home Screen Glitch 

Are you aware of this issue?


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 22, 2013)

2LoT said:


> Just learn about the users review at GSMArena: HTC One S - user opinions and reviews
> which leads me to this thread, Touch (Home) Button Issue HTC One S (Helicoptering)
> Here is a video showing the home screen issue HTC One S Home Screen Glitch
> 
> Are you aware of this issue?

Click to collapse



This is a luck bug.
You get this only if you are unlucky 
And even still, you can go and get your phone replaced from the HTC service center.
L9 is also a great device and personally except if you are a camera enthusiast I'd recommend not spending the extra 100.
What will be your basic usage though?


----------



## 2LoT (Apr 22, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> This is a luck bug.
> You get this only if you are unlucky
> And even still, you can go and get your phone replaced from the HTC service center.
> L9 is also a great device and personally except if you are a camera enthusiast I'd recommend not spending the extra 100.
> What will be your basic usage though?

Click to collapse



Hi,

Thanks for your input. We all have Nexus models at home (Galexy Nexus and Nexus4). This will be the 2nd phone which I will probably resell or donate to my acquaintance. Before that I just want to play around with a non-Nexus model, possibly flashing stock or custom ROM.

I think I'll go with the LG L9 then. I hope it will be easy to root and install custom ROM.

BTW, I didn't mention, but among the possibe choice there is also HTC Winphone 8S. I was tempted to try Winphone8 but as I know only Android, I am afraid I would need to spend too much time learning a new system. Do you know Winphone, is it worth a try? Do Winphone 8 devices have good resell value?


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 22, 2013)

2LoT said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your input. We all have Nexus models at home (Galexy Nexus and Nexus4). This will be the 2nd phone which I will probably resell or donate to my acquaintance. Before that I just want to play around with a non-Nexus model, possibly flashing stock or custom ROM.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I wouldn't really recommend windows over android but lol learning it is a piece of cake. I found navigating through win 8 ui simpler than even my first encounter with iOS which is supposed to be super simple 
Anyhow since you already own a nex and this is going to be your secondary device giving another ecosystem like wp a try would'nt hurt.


----------



## omidz (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey guys,

Would you please help me choose my next phone to buy!

I want to choose between LG Optimus 4x HD and Nexus 4. I loved the feel and look of Nexus 4 in hand but i think it is kind of overpriced here(about 485 USD for 16GB version). My other option is Optimus 4x, i think it has faster chipset plus it comes cheaper (about 370 USD).

So i want to know should these two handsets have this much of price difference (25%) ? which one would you buy if you where me?

PS: 4G network is not an option here.


----------



## Miniricho (Apr 22, 2013)

Hello,
I am wanting a new android device, cheap, yet fast and easy customisable (rootable, roms etc.)
I have had multiple android devices and I am quite experienced with most things on them, and to do with them.
Any suggestions? Nothing higher than $300


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 22, 2013)

Miniricho said:


> Hello,
> I am wanting a new android device, cheap, yet fast and easy customisable (rootable, roms etc.)
> I have had multiple android devices and I am quite experienced with most things on them, and to do with them.
> Any suggestions? Nothing higher than $300

Click to collapse



LG l9 or gs2

I'M BATMAN


----------



## whitefeather123 (Apr 22, 2013)

*which one is better*

here are 2 phones that i like but i am confused which one would be better ? 
Number of cores: Quad-core
CPU: 1.2 GHz Cortex A7
GPU: PowerVR SGX 544 
or 
Number of cores: Quad-core
CPU: Qualcomm Snapdragon S4 1.2 GHz
GPU: Qualcomm Adreno 203
 which one should i buy ? anybody suggest.


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 22, 2013)

whitefeather123 said:


> here are 2 phones that i like but i am confused which one would be better ?
> Number of cores: Quad-core
> CPU: 1.2 GHz Cortex A7
> GPU: PowerVR SGX 544
> ...

Click to collapse



Id go for the snapdragon personally 

_       "I went to a gentleman's cybercafe — and they offered me a 'laptop dance'."   _


----------



## whitefeather123 (Apr 22, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Id go for the snapdragon personally
> 
> _       "I went to a gentleman's cybercafe — and they offered me a 'laptop dance'."   _

Click to collapse



 isn't PowerVR SGX 544  better than Adreno 203 ?


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 22, 2013)

whitefeather123 said:


> isn't PowerVR SGX 544  better than Adreno 203 ?

Click to collapse



Yes it is, even adreno 205 fails to provide appreciable frame rates in demanding games so 203 is bound to struggle unless i am missing something here btw can you mention the devices?


----------



## xxBrun0xx (Apr 22, 2013)

Miniricho said:


> Hello,
> I am wanting a new android device, cheap, yet fast and easy customisable (rootable, roms etc.)
> I have had multiple android devices and I am quite experienced with most things on them, and to do with them.
> Any suggestions? Nothing higher than $300

Click to collapse



AT&T HTC One X. Used market is well under $300. You can't beat the performance and battery life at that price, although the nexus 4 does come close.

Sent from my One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Apr 22, 2013)

omidz said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Would you please help me choose my next phone to buy!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 4 is more expensive than an Optimus 4x?! That's rare.
Anyways, You should buy the nexus 4, nonetheless. It's simply amazing. 
Try looking for the Optimus G, though.

Sent from my pet - Megatron™

---------- Post added at 11:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 PM ----------




mhoss48 said:


> Am looking to buy a nexus 4, since i had the GNex before the HOX and loved it. Now I have the HOX but i miss the flashing and  the stock android feel. It costs in lebanon 400$ & the Hox is 470$. So what do u think ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nexus 4 for sure

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## Mardon (Apr 22, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Nexus 4 is more expensive than an Optimus 4x?! That's rare.
> Anyways, You should buy the nexus 4, nonetheless. It's simply amazing.
> Try looking for the Optimus G, though.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus4 camera is crap even on new n4 hw rev.


Gesendet von meinem GT-S5830 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## lordbater (Apr 22, 2013)

*Hey guys, please don't hate, I need a quick answer.*

I'm using a friends computer for a brief period of time.
I use sprint, I'm eligible for an upgrade.  I've had the Evo 4g forever.  The charge plug on the phone is hosed, it hit the floorboard.  I don't want to do the insurance thing again.  I want to pickup a phone on my way home.  I was told that there was a "new" Evo coming out end of this month from one of the Sprint stores.  I haven't been able to find anything about it, given I haven't had much time to look.  Can someone confirm this, and then point me to the best phone from Sprint that is available now?  I would like to upgrade to a slideout keyboard, but it's not mandatory...

Thanks for any advice on such short notice.

Andrew


----------



## Miniricho (Apr 22, 2013)

I was thinking about saving up and getting the Nexus 4, is it worth it? Because I already have a functioning and in perfect condition phone..

Sent from my ZTE BLADE III using xda app-developers app


----------



## cs098 (Apr 22, 2013)

Mardon said:


> Nexus4 camera is crap even on new n4 hw rev.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-S5830 mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



the nexus 4 camera is good for its price.


----------



## Mardon (Apr 22, 2013)

cs098 said:


> the nexus 4 camera is good for its price.

Click to collapse



Not really.
Even the camera in old xperia arc s is better than the n4 camera.

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5830 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phylum (Apr 23, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Instead of Xperia U, try Xperia go, it lacks a front camera though but it definitely is in line to get even Jelly Bean.
> Also this video always cheers me up (though I do not understand the language)
> Also it is priced equally with Xperia U.
> Not really sure about non-name brand ones.

Click to collapse



The more I think about it, the more reviews I read (quite difficult for the non-name brand ones) the less interested I become.
If I went up to say $200-$225, aside from springing for an LG N4, what would your recommendation be?  Someone's offered me their SGSII in what I consider to be darn good condition (no paint chipping, no cracks, flawless in appearance), but I fear I'm better off getting something else for in the range of $150-225.

Again, may thanks!


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 23, 2013)

Phylum said:


> The more I think about it, the more reviews I read (quite difficult for the non-name brand ones) the less interested I become.
> If I went up to say $200-$225, aside from springing for an LG N4, what would your recommendation be?  Someone's offered me their SGSII in pretty what I consider to be darn good condition, but I fear they're asking for too much.
> 
> Again, may thanks!

Click to collapse



Well I got an s2 myself for about $430. So if you are getting it for $200-225 in great condition, it's pretty much a steal.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## weinfo (Apr 23, 2013)

*you can buy big screen mobile other than small screen pad*

If I choose I would like to  buy big screen mobile other than small screen pad. Pad shuold be like 8 inches.


mf2112 said:


> 7 inch tablets seem like an odd size to me. Not really big enough for the things I would use it for to replace a laptop, but too big to replace my phone.

Click to collapse


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 23, 2013)

Miniricho said:


> I was thinking about saving up and getting the Nexus 4, is it worth it? Because I already have a functioning and in perfect condition phone..
> 
> Sent from my ZTE BLADE III using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Worth every penny I'd say


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 23, 2013)

I just bought an S2 for $50

I'M BATMAN


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 23, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> I just bought an S2 for $50
> 
> I'M BATMAN

Click to collapse



Good buy :thumbup:

_      “It's not true that I had nothing on. I had the radio on.”*―*Marilyn Monroe   _


----------



## Trans-amers (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm confused with a simple problem.
In Google I/o, there may be key line pie Android 5.0, xphone, nexus 5 or nexus 4(with lte). What I'm confused is what to have for my next phone. I'm gong to have the new phone at July, but I really don't know what to change with. I like vanilla experience of android (holo style), curved display and softkey, so I would like to HV a nexus (or xphone).I also like the iPhone design which nexus 4 had some of it (like the glass at the back). But since I HV to change in July (or may be June), buying a nexus 4 will be a bit late(since it released at the beginning of 2013). Also, I don't know will key lime pie release or not (4.3/5.0), if klp is a big update like 2.3gb-->4.0ics , nexus 5 may be a better choice for me(but the design might not be as good as nexus4 for me, and of i bought nexus 4 after nexus 5 was released, that will be really late). My SGS2 is a good example:I bought it for half a year than the galaxy nexus was released!! Big update to me in 2.3->4.0 is like the softkey, this case holds me for this decision!!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 23, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> I just bought an S2 for $50
> 
> I'M BATMAN

Click to collapse



What the whaaaaat?!?!?! :what:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 23, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> What the whaaaaat?!?!?! :what:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It just needs Jtag service 

I'M BATMAN


----------



## domperfater (Apr 23, 2013)

xzabre said:


> Sony Xperia Tablet Z - 16GB LTE €430
> Samsung Nexus 10 - 32GB €530
> Samsung Nexus 7 - 32GB €150
> Samsung Note 10.1 - 16GB LTE €450

Click to collapse



Sony Xperia Tablet Z


----------



## nikwen (Apr 23, 2013)

xzabre said:


> Just probing.. What would you suggest?
> 
> Sony Xperia Tablet Z - 16GB LTE €430
> Samsung Nexus 10 - 32GB €530
> ...

Click to collapse



I would prefer a Samsung Device (or the Nexus 7 = 200 €) because there are many devs for Samsung devices.

EDIT: Sorry, I see that this is very old.


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 23, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> It just needs Jtag service
> 
> I'M BATMAN

Click to collapse



Lawl 
and how much would that cost to have it jtagged??


----------



## mhoss48 (Apr 23, 2013)

In lebanon S2 costs 250$ brand new...

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Phenziox (Apr 23, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> In lebanon S2 costs 250$ brand new...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lol, in NL an s1 costs around 300 euros new

Sent from my HTC Desire C


----------



## L0rkh (Apr 24, 2013)

*Phone around 500 Euros.*

Hello I would like to buy a phone around 500 Euros and I am thinking to buy Nokia Lumia 920. Do you have better options and if you do why? Specifications of Nokia Lumia 920 aren't the best but you get what you pay.


----------



## 2LoT (Apr 24, 2013)

omidz said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Would you please help me choose my next phone to buy!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Buy Nexus4 from Google if possible. Don't buy LG 4x HD. I have just signed up for a plan. The LG 4x HD was among the possible choices. The sales people told me that the LG 4x HD is terrible, laggy and consume more power. It took them 4 months to get rid of the 6 units thay had. I also have a Nexus4, it is very good. Unlocked, easy to root, plenty of custom ROMs, plenty of nice cheap TPU case on eBay.

---------- Post added at 02:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 AM ----------




L0rkh said:


> Hello I would like to buy a phone around 500 Euros and I am thinking to buy Nokia Lumia 920. Do you have better options and if you do why? Specifications of Nokia Lumia 920 aren't the best but you get what you pay.

Click to collapse



Sometimes you lose double, paying more and getting less. Look at the people buying iPhone5. They are screwed on the price, on the quality of software and the phone itself. For the same price I get a Nexus4 and a nexus 7 tablet. May be its debatable but I find the Nexus4 better than the iPhone5.

So unless you are particularly attracted to Winphone OS. If you don't mind using Android then a Nexus4 ordered from Google is the best bargain for now.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 24, 2013)

L0rkh said:


> Hello I would like to buy a phone around 500 Euros and I am thinking to buy Nokia Lumia 920. Do you have better options and if you do why? Specifications of Nokia Lumia 920 aren't the best but you get what you pay.

Click to collapse



If wp is your choice of ecosystem then yes 920 is undoubtedly the go-to device.


----------



## omidz (Apr 24, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Nexus 4 is more expensive than an Optimus 4x?! That's rare.
> Anyways, You should buy the nexus 4, nonetheless. It's simply amazing.
> Try looking for the Optimus G, though.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Optimus G is coming very soon, i should try that thanks

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk HD


----------



## UnknownAX (Apr 24, 2013)

*Phone*

I'd like to get a new phone soon, to replace my nearly 2yr. old Huawei Ideos x5.I have some pretty special needs and a tight budject.:angel:

-Android
-TV-out (either MHL or hdmi)
-usb OTG (for keyboard, mouse and especially for a usb DAC (=usb digital to analog audio converter)
-cheap
-because of ^, all I can say about display, cpu, etc. is: The bigger the better! 

The phone doesn't have to be a samsung, htc,....I'm fine with something less popular.


----------



## cs098 (Apr 24, 2013)

UnknownAX said:


> I'd like to get a new phone soon, to replace my nearly 2yr. old Huawei Ideos x5.I have some pretty special needs and a tight budject.:angel:
> 
> -Android
> -TV-out (either MHL or hdmi)
> ...

Click to collapse



if you can do usb hdmi out, then the xperia t or tx are great choices at around the price of a good play store nexus 4. About $350.


----------



## Niki966 (Apr 24, 2013)

I will take a SII plus I9105 in 5 days. I know that it is equal to the SII, but in my country it is cheaper. I'm going to make also a Rom :good:


----------



## EpicLPer (Apr 24, 2013)

Hey ho guys!

I just want to search a cheap but powerful tablet which can not only run Android but also maybe can run Windows/Linux. I just need it for entertainment, not for working or something. My TF201 tablet died (Speaker not working, etc...).

And why I need Windows/Linux? I like to test out things, that's why 

Hope you guys can help me! Price should not be more than 300-400€!


----------



## Veight (Apr 24, 2013)

I am looking for a new ATT android. Currently running a Captivate and was looking for something more powerful. I was thinking HTC one or galaxy s4. I want a new phone that is also going to have a good development community. The captivate is at least 3 years old and still has a strong community. Any other recommendations?

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app


----------



## UnknownAX (Apr 24, 2013)

cs098 said:


> if you can do usb hdmi out, then the xperia t or tx are great choices at around the price of a good play store nexus 4. About $350.

Click to collapse



Sure, a great phone, but it's like 300€ here. I'm looking for something ~half the price of that...
I've seen some great budject phones made by Alcatel. (e.g. 997d -dualcore or 995d -real hdmi out)
I'll  take a closer look at those


----------



## Oriann (Apr 24, 2013)

Hello guys...hope you will help to choose my next smartphone.
I have now Sony Xperia Sola MT27i but as you can see it has very small RAM and that Novathor CPU is also kinda less powerful with that base clock.  I am looking for something that is good to Gaming/Daily use ... but I like experimenting with other Custom ROMs and this stuff so maybe it should be a little compatible. :good: I have been thinking long time about that new Xperia Z cuz its kinda cheap in our country :silly: and the phone has good hardware specification but if you will help me with choosing the right phone or accept my selection I will be thankfull to you


----------



## RoSinner (Apr 24, 2013)

Not sure how cheap xperia z is in your country but if you can afford to pay that much i'd personally go for HTC One or wait to see what google releases in May.

Sent from my Nexus 4 running AOSPA 3+


----------



## Phylum (Apr 25, 2013)

<<-Can't wait to see what Google has in store.


----------



## Miniricho (Apr 25, 2013)

Is it true that the Nexus 4 is the most root able and easily customised?


----------



## cs098 (Apr 25, 2013)

Miniricho said:


> Is it true that the Nexus 4 is the most root able and easily customised?

Click to collapse



yes, definitely


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 25, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Lawl
> and how much would that cost to have it jtagged??

Click to collapse



Like 25 USD...

I'M BATMAN


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 25, 2013)

Oriann said:


> Hello guys...hope you will help to choose my next smartphone.
> I have now Sony Xperia Sola MT27i but as you can see it has very small RAM and that Novathor CPU is also kinda less powerful with that base clock.  I am looking for something that is good to Gaming/Daily use ... but I like experimenting with other Custom ROMs and this stuff so maybe it should be a little compatible. :good: I have been thinking long time about that new Xperia Z cuz its kinda cheap in our country :silly: and the phone has good hardware specification but if you will help me with choosing the right phone or accept my selection I will be thankfull to you

Click to collapse



Xperia z is one hell of a device but is it really cheap.
It terms in the most expensive devices here in India lol.
Well you can see HTC One for price comparison else Z is a great choice







Miniricho said:


> Is it true that the Nexus 4 is the most root able and easily customised?

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 25, 2013)

Oriann said:


> Hello guys...hope you will help to choose my next smartphone.
> I have now Sony Xperia Sola MT27i but as you can see it has very small RAM and that Novathor CPU is also kinda less powerful with that base clock.  I am looking for something that is good to Gaming/Daily use ... but I like experimenting with other Custom ROMs and this stuff so maybe it should be a little compatible. :good: I have been thinking long time about that new Xperia Z cuz its kinda cheap in our country :silly: and the phone has good hardware specification but if you will help me with choosing the right phone or accept my selection I will be thankfull to you

Click to collapse



Z is a good buy or you can save a.few bucks buying zl .


----------



## yes.comment (Apr 25, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Xperia z is one hell of a device but is it really cheap.
> It terms in the most expensive devices here in India lol.
> Well you can see HTC One for price comparison else Z is a great choice
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Same here!
I have an HTC OneX+ and dont where to upgrade from it! HTC One, Xperia Z, maybe Galaxy S3/S4...
I am quite satisfied with my new and old (i had 2 of them before the HOX+) HTCs, especially the build quality!!! That s why i already exclude the Galaxys, that kind of plastic for that realy high price (here in Hungary), thank you but that s not a deal for me!

So should i stick with my kinda favorite brand, HTC or should go for the Sony Xperia Z?
Or if you have any other suggestion, let me know!

Yes Comment

PS: HTC One isn't yet released here in Hungary, but i beleive it will be prised like the Xperia Z


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 25, 2013)

^^^^ Go for one if you don't care about ip57 certification of Z moreover snapdragon 600 being more powerful makes htc one a bit more future proof . Most importantly coming from htc's stable , you'll feel right at home with the ONE !


----------



## aleph_0 (Apr 25, 2013)

*How about assembly environments?*

Are there any phones where their SoCs assembly environment is particularly obfuscated or out of the norm?

Typed on a salvaged 15 year-old keyboard.


----------



## yes.comment (Apr 25, 2013)

aleph_0 said:


> Are there any phones where their SoCs assembly environment is particularly obfuscated or out of the norm?
> 
> Typed on a salvaged 15 year-old keyboard.

Click to collapse



My friend has a ZTE Grand X In (Intel CPU)---> he had 3 of them in 4 months...  some displey issue!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Oriann (Apr 25, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Xperia z is one hell of a device but is it really cheap.
> It terms in the most expensive devices here in India lol.
> Well you can see HTC One for price comparison else Z is a great choice

Click to collapse




Well thanks for advise, but somebody here also tells me to save a few bucks for a Xperia ZL so last question is of course what do you think about this smartphone ?  I dont see much differences within these two phones and another thing is that in my country(Czech Republic) will be no release of this phone so I must get it on some black market or something like that :laugh: 
And about that HTC One ..what specific type do you recommend to me ?  
Sorry for that many questions but I it will be my second phone and I dont want to buy a piece of crap :laugh: My first was Xperia sola and everybody said that I had very nice choice of my first smartphone.  Because I am buying ALWAYS ! the best phones :good: I dont spend too much time seeing how much it costs.. just the phone must be quick and compatible with some custom ROMs and must have some nice sound music effect and quality cuz I am idiot who is listening music everyday and everytime :laugh:


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 25, 2013)

Oriann said:


> Well thanks for advise, but somebody here also tells me to save a few bucks for a Xperia ZL so last question is of course what do you think about this smartphone ?  I dont see much differences within these two phones and another thing is that in my country(Czech Republic) will be no release of this phone so I must get it on some black market or something like that :laugh:
> And about that HTC One ..what specific type do you recommend to me ?
> Sorry for that many questions but I it will be my second phone and I dont want to buy a piece of crap :laugh: My first was Xperia sola and everybody said that I had very nice choice of my first smartphone.  Because I am buying ALWAYS ! the best phones :good: I dont spend too much time seeing how much it costs.. just the phone must be quick and compatible with some custom ROMs and must have some nice sound music effect and quality cuz I am idiot who is listening music everyday and everytime :laugh:

Click to collapse



Well the fact is you can't be wrong going for either of the two smartphones - z or one. But if one is affordable I'd really go with it for it is seemingly more future proof compared to Z due to snapdragon 600 under its hood plus awesome looks (z ain't bad either)  and better low light performance.


----------



## Oriann (Apr 25, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Well the fact is you can't be wrong going for either of the two smartphones - z or one. But if one is affordable I'd really go with it for it is seemingly more future proof compared to Z due to snapdragon 600 under its hood plus awesome looks (z ain't bad either)  and better low light performance.

Click to collapse



*Many thanks man*....I'll choose xperia Z then... It was my first opinion so again I wasn't been wrong..

*Thanks again*...next time when I will be buying my third smartphone I will try to find you guys :good:

Have nice day


----------



## KidCarter93 (Apr 25, 2013)

Oriann said:


> Well thanks for advise, but somebody here also tells me to save a few bucks for a Xperia ZL so last question is of course what do you think about this smartphone ?  I dont see much differences within these two phones and another thing is that in my country(Czech Republic) will be no release of this phone so I must get it on some black market or something like that :laugh:
> And about that HTC One ..what specific type do you recommend to me ?
> Sorry for that many questions but I it will be my second phone and I dont want to buy a piece of crap :laugh: My first was Xperia sola and everybody said that I had very nice choice of my first smartphone.  Because I am buying ALWAYS ! the best phones :good: I dont spend too much time seeing how much it costs.. just the phone must be quick and compatible with some custom ROMs and must have some nice sound music effect and quality cuz I am idiot who is listening music everyday and everytime :laugh:

Click to collapse


Here's what I think of the One,  for what it's worth 

Sent from my HTC One via XDA Premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 25, 2013)

Oriann said:


> Well thanks for advise, but somebody here also tells me to save a few bucks for a Xperia ZL so last question is of course what do you think about this smartphone ?  I dont see much differences within these two phones and another thing is that in my country(Czech Republic) will be no release of this phone so I must get it on some black market or something like that :laugh:
> And about that HTC One ..what specific type do you recommend to me ?
> Sorry for that many questions but I it will be my second phone and I dont want to buy a piece of crap :laugh: My first was Xperia sola and everybody said that I had very nice choice of my first smartphone.  Because I am buying ALWAYS ! the best phones :good: I dont spend too much time seeing how much it costs.. just the phone must be quick and compatible with some custom ROMs and must have some nice sound music effect and quality cuz I am idiot who is listening music everyday and everytime :laugh:

Click to collapse



Comparing Z and ZL, I actually think Z > ZL (no IP57 certification in ZL, 2MP secondary cam in ZL compared to 2.2 in Z, just 40mAh more)
So IMO Z seems a better buy than ZL.
HTC One seems a better buy than both because



nikufellow said:


> more future proof compared to Z due to snapdragon 600 under its hood

Click to collapse



But before you go for it, have a look at the camera quality too.
HERE
Though you might find it good enough for general shooting like HERE 



yes.comment said:


> Same here!
> I have an HTC OneX+ and dont where to upgrade from it! HTC One, Xperia Z, maybe Galaxy S3/S4...
> I am quite satisfied with my new and old (i had 2 of them before the HOX+) HTCs, especially the build quality!!! That s why i already exclude the Galaxys, that kind of plastic for that realy high price (here in Hungary), thank you but that s not a deal for me!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd say the same for you. If the image quality suffices your needs, wait for the One, else Z is the next best option since you are not a fan of plastic 
Though do you really need to switch from a One X+, I mean what does it lack? 

Also you both can give a glance at LG Optimus G Pro too.
It packs a punch as well!


----------



## Oriann (Apr 25, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Here's what I think of the One,  for what it's worth
> 
> Sent from my HTC One via XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Yeah I see you are a bit difficult to phone specifications as I am  but thanks for your advise ...but my friend has the same phone as you and every bad thing as you described in your thread has he the same...for my its very nice that HTC have very big display but I hear from somebody that it is very bad with compatibility on google play/store with their apps ... some dont work and some are not build for a such a phone as this so I am still holding my first word I said... I will rather buy that xperia z ...btw if HTC will raise up compatibility with more apps I will be thinking again


----------



## yes.comment (Apr 25, 2013)

> Though do you really need to switch from a One X+, I mean what does it lack?

Click to collapse



yeah... that was my last and cheapest option! :cyclops:


----------



## asanderford (Apr 26, 2013)

Stuck between galaxy s3 and lg optimus g

Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## daniel98 (Apr 26, 2013)

was thinking of buying a mtk device from everbuying.com, but im not sure which one. im stuck between: 
- isa a19q - mtk6589 quad core, powervr sgx544, 1gb ram, 4gb rom, $206

- z5+ - mtk6577 dual core, 1gb ram, 4gb rom, $172

- flying f600 - mtk6589 quad core, powervr sgx544, 1gb ram, 4gb rom, $173

edit : oh! and the tronsmart ts4 - mtk6589 quad core, powervr sgx544. 1gb ram, 4gb rom, $159

which one is the most performant of all? reviews show nothing, but just basic functionalities like camera and calling, so i need help choosing one


----------



## ajinthevalley (Apr 26, 2013)

*Star N9500*

Hello I want to get a phone to develop on as well as use as my daily driver. I currently have a Samsung I9000 but it is not holding its own anymore.  I have been looking at the Star N9500 which looks like a nice phone and has the horse power that I am looking for for development as well as using as my daily phone.  My question is has any one used this phone?  What is the quality like, Camera, Battery life, ect.  I know that you get what you pay for but are these Chinese phones any good?  Also what would be the radiation coming of these phones as compared to the Samsung's or LG's of the mainstream world.  Thank you.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 26, 2013)

ajinthevalley said:


> Hello I want to get a phone to develop on as well as use as my daily driver. I currently have a Samsung I9000 but it is not holding its own anymore.  I have been looking at the Star N9500 which looks like a nice phone and has the horse power that I am looking for for development as well as using as my daily phone.  My question is has any one used this phone?  What is the quality like, Camera, Battery life, ect.  I know that you get what you pay for but are these Chinese phones any good?  Also what would be the radiation coming of these phones as compared to the Samsung's or LG's of the mainstream world.  Thank you.

Click to collapse



Don't get Chinese phones unless it is Xiaomi, Huawei, ZTE, HTC, Asus, Acer, or Oppo 

I'M BATMAN


----------



## molcos (Apr 27, 2013)

*Suggestions for 2x10 inch tegra 3 tablets.*

Hello.

Glad i found the thread for this question, i would probably be flamed from here to eternity for asking it in a separate thread.

So i am looking for a tab that my 2 kids will use as a backseat entertainment system in the car as well as a good quality tablet for games and movies outside the car.

First i was almost 100% certain that i would get 2 Nexus 7 for this job as the community around those are huge and the improvements done on the roms are massive. But when i started to look at other 10" tablets i noticed that for a bit more money i could get a Tegra 3 tablet with the larger screen.

Here starts my frustration!
I am willing to shell out additional money for a larger tablet but i really want to select the best one in that segment.

I will list the ones i have looked at and also the actual best price i have found here in Norway.
Whats important is that they can play games and do movie playback well, it's also important that i can connect a gamepad to the device such as a PS3 controller or something for emulated games. I really want to have a all-in-1 device 
*The listing price for the Nexus 7 is 307$ right now*

They are all Tegra 3 as i think that will be the best CPU for gaming.

*1. Acer Iconia A210* 1280x800 & 16GB *340$*
*2. ASUS MeMo Pad ME301T* 1280x800 & 16GB *408$*
*3. Acer Iconia A700* 1920x1200 & 32GB *477$*
*4. Toshiba AT300SE* 1280x800 & 16GB *460$*
*5. Asus Transformer Pad TF300T* 1280x800 & 32GB _*460$*_

Those are the ones i have looked at these last few days, performance looks kinda similar.
Developer support is not great for all of them and that could be a important thing to consider.

All suggestions are welcomed, also please let me know if i have missed a tablet that should be considered.
And i am aware that they cost a good deal more here in Norway than for example US, but shipping and tax kills the savings...

Thanks for the help


----------



## Zandeer (Apr 27, 2013)

molcos said:


> Hello.
> 
> Glad i found the thread for this question, i would probably be flamed from here to eternity for asking it in a separate thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know how old your kids are, but if it is truly for them I would think of sticking with a 7 or 8 inch tablet.

Kids drop things all the time.
Kids are small and a smaller device is easier for them to handle
if they do drop/break it a 7 inch will be cheaper to replace
But hey, that is just one mans opinion.


----------



## molcos (Apr 27, 2013)

Zandeer said:


> I don't know how old your kids are, but if it is truly for them I would think of sticking with a 7 or 8 inch tablet.
> 
> Kids drop things all the time.
> Kids are small and a smaller device is easier for them to handle
> ...

Click to collapse



Oldest is 8.5, the other soon to be 7.

Yea the smartest choice would probably be a nexus 7.
I had a Kindle fire 7 before that was pretty neat, a bit underpowered and some games did not work though.

But apart from the "smart" and adult choices...any suggestions to the 10" tegras?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 27, 2013)

molcos said:


> Oldest is 8.5, the other soon to be 7.
> 
> Yea the smartest choice would probably be a nexus 7.
> I had a Kindle fire 7 before that was pretty neat, a bit underpowered and some games did not work though.
> ...

Click to collapse



Transformer infinity?

I would really suggest the nexus 10, but it doesn't have a tegra, it has a much more powerful exynos 

I'M BATMAN


----------



## molcos (Apr 27, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Transformer infinity?
> 
> I would really suggest the nexus 10, but it doesn't have a tegra, it has a much more powerful exynos
> 
> I'M BATMAN

Click to collapse



Totally agree on the Nexus 10, but it's stupidly expensive here in Norway.

The TF700T looks to be an awesome choice though, a bit more than what i planned on using but its an awesome tablet.
It's really good that there is support for the tablet here as well with lots of roms.

Still not decided though and might go with a lower tier tablet.


----------



## PHAROSngm (Apr 28, 2013)

I am planning a trip across the americas and need a phone which has a good battery life. I already have a smart phone and am just looking for a bare-bone phone which can run for weeks at a time (wishful thinking ;p). Any hope is appreciated.


----------



## cs098 (Apr 28, 2013)

PHAROSngm said:


> I am planning a trip across the americas and need a phone which has a good battery life. I already have a smart phone and am just looking for a bare-bone phone which can run for weeks at a time (wishful thinking ;p). Any hope is appreciated.

Click to collapse



Actually most dumb flip phone lasts for atleast a week. 

It really depends on how smart you want the secondary phone to be.

My old Sony erricson flip phone can last for 2 weeks of standby.


----------



## neo668 (Apr 28, 2013)

molcos said:


> Whats important is that they can play games and do movie playback well, it's also important that i can connect a gamepad to the device such as a PS3 controller or something for emulated games.

Click to collapse



Have you considered the Xperia Tablet Z?


----------



## Powermaxs (Apr 28, 2013)

*Samsung*



mf2112 said:


> Excellent, I hope this will attract some discussion on new devices so new threads won't be opened.
> 
> I am not looking for a new phone right now, well maybe not depending on the outcome of HTC repairing my Sensation I guess. I sure hope to find out tomorrow. I think if I was going to get a replacement now I would probably get the SGS3 over the OneX. I really don't like the non-removable battery and maybe worse, no SD slot. I know why they did it for economic reasons but I am just not going to go that direction. Batteries do not last forever and their maximum charge level goes down over time. I want to be able to plug the SD into my computer and do a local backup. I also want to be able to get a bigger or faster SD if one comes out.
> I am used to Sense but I am sure I could get used to Touchwiz as well, and I just read in the portal that ROM Cleaner works with the SGS3 now, as long as I can rid of the bloat I am content. I am sure that when my contract is done in a year there will be something newer and better out anyways.

Click to collapse



Samsung is the best smartphone for developers...
Suggest to buy s3 or s2 cuz they were more popular


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## PHAROSngm (Apr 28, 2013)

cs098 said:


> Actually most dumb flip phone lasts for atleast a week.
> 
> It really depends on how smart you want the secondary phone to be.
> 
> My old Sony erricson flip phone can last for 2 weeks of standby.

Click to collapse



My dads old blackberry curve 8310(?) has lots of features and the battery lasts forever but its not very tough. I would like something which can take a few drops, maybe even waterproof. In your opinion what would be the most reliable and best emergency phone?


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 28, 2013)

PHAROSngm said:


> My dads old blackberry curve 8310(?) has lots of features and the battery lasts forever but its not very tough. I would like something which can take a few drops, maybe even waterproof. In your opinion what would be the most reliable and best emergency phone?

Click to collapse



Imo an Xperia go + a car charger should be good.
Else a good old nokia can withstand anything and can run pretty much for a week.
The nokia music express was a launch years back, since then I lost track.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PHAROSngm (Apr 28, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Imo an Xperia go + a car charger should be good.
> Else a good old nokia can withstand anything and can run pretty much for a week.
> The nokia music express was a launch years back, since then I lost track.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



doesn't the Xperia have a touch screen? That could break. I already have a smart phone (htc ruby) with car charger, what I want is something more rugged with a long battery so if I went camping/hiking I wouldn't have to keep running back to the car to recharge. I was thinking the xp3300 but thats really expensive especially after shipping. I only have a budget of about $250 =/


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 28, 2013)

PHAROSngm said:


> doesn't the Xperia have a touch screen? That could break. I already have a smart phone (htc ruby) with car charger, what I want is something more rugged with a long battery so if I went camping/hiking I wouldn't have to keep running back to the car to recharge. I was thinking the xp3300 but thats really expensive especially after shipping. I only have a budget of about $250 =/

Click to collapse



As far as your concerns regarding breaking are concerned, you can be assured.
Watch this - TEST

But yes, it does have a small battery.
So I think this should be the best alternative - Defy+


----------



## sethxavier (Apr 28, 2013)

Im thinking of either getting a vega r3, htc onex+ or an sgs3, but am not sure which im gonna go for, usually use phone for movies and games, not much into rooting and installing roms as i haven't tried installing cmw or twrp before, i can understand how it works and can learn how to do it, just not seeing the need for it as of now. any suggestions would be great!


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 28, 2013)

^^seeing your needs which are basic - you can go with any of those and it should suffice - most if not all games will work just fine and almost all video formats can be played without hiccups 

---------------------------------------------
_  Still confused between Samsung Galaxy S4 & 10 acres of land in London _


----------



## sethxavier (Apr 28, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> ^^seeing your needs which are basic - you can go with any of those and it should suffice - most if not all games will work just fine and almost all video formats can be played without hiccups
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> _  Still confused between Samsung Galaxy S4 & 10 acres of land in London _

Click to collapse




but if I was to start learning on how to install custom roms and recoveries, and use one of these phones as dummies, which do i go for that's gonna be "easier"?

---------- Post added at 06:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 PM ----------

^ oh and go for the s4, the land would always be there, s4 just might not


----------



## azzzam_kaz (Apr 28, 2013)

*need suggestion*

XPERIA MIRO,SOLA,GO,and P between all of this which is the best choice....suggest for me and tell me why it's the best  :crying:


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 28, 2013)

azzzam_kaz said:


> XPERIA MIRO,SOLA,GO,and P between all of this which is the best choice....suggest for me and tell me why it's the best  :crying:

Click to collapse



P. Best screen, processor, JB, camera, aluminium body. Need more?


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 29, 2013)

sethxavier said:


> but if I was to start learning on how to install custom roms and recoveries, and use one of these phones as dummies, which do i go for that's gonna be "easier"?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 PM ----------
> 
> ^ oh and go for the s4, the land would always be there, s4 just might not

Click to collapse



Well in that case the s3 has more than decent developer support and things will be relatively easy for a beginner as there are no locked bootloaders or s-off/s-on stuff. Chances of screwing up are minimum 

---------------------------------------------
_  Still confused between Samsung Galaxy S4 & 10 acres of land in London _ 

---------- Post added at 05:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:15 AM ----------




azzzam_kaz said:


> XPERIA MIRO,SOLA,GO,and P between all of this which is the best choice....suggest for me and tell me why it's the best  :crying:

Click to collapse



Well P is the best out of your picks but its battery life is somewhat below average you could also consider Xperia l or stretch your budget a bit more for xperia SP 

---------------------------------------------
_  Still confused between Samsung Galaxy S4 & 10 acres of land in London _


----------



## Namape (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello, pls help me choose telephone. I can buy SGS4 with proccesor Quad 1,9GHz and 16GB or Xperia Z. I had in my hands neither of them. Can U help my?


----------



## Phenziox (Apr 29, 2013)

Namape said:


> Hello, pls help me choose telephone. I can buy SGS4 with proccesor Quad 1,9GHz and 16GB or Xperia Z. I had in my hands neither of them. Can U help my?

Click to collapse



Wel, the s4's processor is more futureproof, but that's about where the s4's advantages end... The xz has its own open source project, water proof, 

Sent from my HTC Desire C


----------



## satyamsit (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi all .. Wanna buy a phone (andro) ~16-17K (INR)
Considering Lenovo P770, LG L9. But confused overall. Please suggest/advice the best options I can go for. Regards,


----------



## jayc137 (Apr 29, 2013)

Best phone under 15k rupees or 300 $

Main Requirement - Custom ROMs 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## Lt.Win (Apr 29, 2013)

satyamsit said:


> Hi all .. Wanna buy a phone (andro) ~16-17K (INR)
> Considering Lenovo P770, LG L9. But confused overall. Please suggest/advice the best options I can go for. Regards,

Click to collapse



I myself use an L9 and I'm very happy with it. If you're into rooting and flashing ROMs, this has official Cm10.1. Although for the Indian version you will need to flash the European Stock to make it P760 and then flash CM. I don't take many pictures so the 5MP with flash is good enough for me. The phone is very light weight and is good to hold on the hand. 

Processor is decent and it plays GTA 3 well, Asphalt 7 does lag. But you can't expect too much from a 1GHz Dual core now can you? 

Hope this helps. 

Sent from my LG-P765 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 29, 2013)

L9 or GS2 t989

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cs098 (Apr 29, 2013)

PHAROSngm said:


> My dads old blackberry curve 8310(?) has lots of features and the battery lasts forever but its not very tough. I would like something which can take a few drops, maybe even waterproof. In your opinion what would be the most reliable and best emergency phone?

Click to collapse



yep yep nokia for dualbility.

the good old 3110 is indestructible

if you want water proofing and durability, a Sonim  like the Sonim XP3300 Force is great but that bit more expensive.

---------- Post added at 03:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 AM ----------




-DarkKnight- said:


> L9 or GS2 t989
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Samsung, between lg and Samsung Samsung is usually better IMO


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 29, 2013)

akiratoriyama said:


> Best phone under 15k rupees or 300 $
> 
> Main Requirement - Custom ROMs
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



The best devices in your budget are 
Galaxy s advance 
Lg l9 
Btw if main requirement is plenty roms i don't think any of this will suffice

---------- Post added at 05:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:30 PM ----------




Namape said:


> Hello, pls help me choose telephone. I can buy SGS4 with proccesor Quad 1,9GHz and 16GB or Xperia Z. I had in my hands neither of them. Can U help my?

Click to collapse



If s4 looks doesn't bother you and you don't need ip57 certification go for s4 hands down


----------



## tsgeek (Apr 30, 2013)

The display on my Verizon Galaxy S3 stopped working the other day (I went through lots of t-shooting in the VZW GS3 forum), and the screen already had a crack in it, so VZW won't do a warranty swap. I'm in need of a replacement Verizon phone that I can buy off contract, so I can keep my unlimited data.

Here's what I need:
* I don't want to spend more than $200
* I do a lot of web surfing
* Frequently download podcasts, usually daily
* Solid camera, but doesn't need to be state-of-the-art
* I use OfficeSuite app a lot
* ez PDF a lot
* Swiftkey for KB
* I'm a flashoholic, so ongoing development is HUGE


Thoughts?


----------



## cs098 (Apr 30, 2013)

tsgeek said:


> The display on my Verizon Galaxy S3 stopped working the other day (I went through lots of t-shooting in the VZW GS3 forum), and the screen already had a crack in it, so VZW won't do a warranty swap. I'm in need of a replacement Verizon phone that I can buy off contract, so I can keep my unlimited data.
> 
> Here's what I need:
> * I don't want to spend more than $200
> ...

Click to collapse



one thing that comes to mind is xperia 2011 devices, the orginial software is okay but if you like flashing, there are more than enough nice and stable 4.1 and 4.2 roms for them. I myself have an xperia mini pro with andriod 4.2.2, which only bluetooth is not working. Development is very good and it should fulfill you other requirements.

The xperia arc is good


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 30, 2013)

cs098 said:


> one thing that comes to mind is xperia 2011 devices, the orginial software is okay but if you like flashing, there are more than enough nice and stable 4.1 and 4.2 roms for them. I myself have an xperia mini pro with andriod 4.2.2, which only bluetooth is not working. Development is very good and it should fulfill you other requirements.
> 
> The xperia arc is good

Click to collapse



There is no cdma xperia arc though 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cs098 (Apr 30, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> There is no cdma xperia arc though
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



yeah, I'm not american so I get a bit confused lol.


----------



## tsgeek (Apr 30, 2013)

cs098 said:


> one thing that comes to mind is xperia 2011 devices, the orginial software is okay but if you like flashing, there are more than enough nice and stable 4.1 and 4.2 roms for them. I myself have an xperia mini pro with andriod 4.2.2, which only bluetooth is not working. Development is very good and it should fulfill you other requirements.
> 
> The xperia arc is good

Click to collapse



I forgot to specify, but are any of the Verizon Xperia models LTE?

Sent from my ADR6330VW using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 PM ----------

Any thoughts are Droid Bionic, Razr M, or Rezound? GNex?


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 30, 2013)

tsgeek said:


> I forgot to specify, but are any of the Verizon Xperia models LTE?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6330VW using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LTE devices, you can possibly have Ion, T(X)(L) and Z, AFAIK.

Sent From my LT26i using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dibblebill (Apr 30, 2013)

Looking to buy a new phone. Current phone: The problematic, uberlocked Kyocera Rise.

Previous phones:
PCD Chaser (not bad for being a no-name)
HTC Wildfire S (not bad in retrospect)
LG Optimus V (loved it)

I want a pay-as-you go Android device, sub-$200. I'm on Virgin Mobile right now. I've heard the Samsung Reverb is decent, but I'm loathe to give them my money after my Nexus 10 experience. WHat do you guys suggest (including Samsung)?


----------



## BigJoey010 (Apr 30, 2013)

Guys should I get a HTC one or sgs 4 ...really confused .....but I tried both I felt sgs4 is kinda boring and nothing new ....but probably it'll be better ,gimme your opinions guys 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Apr 30, 2013)

BigJoey010 said:


> Guys should I get a HTC one or sgs 4 ...really confused .....but I tried both I felt sgs4 is kinda boring and nothing new ....but probably it'll be better ,gimme your opinions guys
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



HTC One looks better, is built from better materials, average camera. SGS4 has the 2 processor thingy (don't know if useful or not), sd-card slot, but it's made out of plastic.

I would say that it's a matter of Sense vs Touchwiz. I personally prefer Sense.


----------



## i9100g user (Apr 30, 2013)

BigJoey010 said:


> Guys should I get a HTC one or sgs 4 ...really confused .....but I tried both I felt sgs4 is kinda boring and nothing new ....but probably it'll be better ,gimme your opinions guys
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Htc one pro$ over S4:
1.Dual speakers, better sound.
2.Better low light camera, OIS.
3.Unibody with aluminium .
4.More accurate colours compared to default colours in S4.

S4 pro$ over Htc one
+1.Better DAC means better sound through headphones (applies to Exynos version only)
1.Better daylight camera, pictures have enormous detail
2.thinner and lighter. 
3.Micro sd card, removable battery, more sensors.
4.More accurate screen colours in movie mode,best blacks displayed on screen.
5.DDR3 ram.

Strangely brightness on both phones is almost equal.


----------



## BigJoey010 (Apr 30, 2013)

OK now I'm confused as **** 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 30, 2013)

BigJoey010 said:


> OK now I'm confused as ****
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You should know both are the zenith in android as of now. 
And you've used both of them and found s4 boring.
So I'd suggest you go for the One.
Because no matter what you are not making a wrong choice 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigJoey010 (Apr 30, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Because no matter what you are not making a wrong choice

Click to collapse



Lol wutt


Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Lt.Win (Apr 30, 2013)

BigJoey010 said:


> Lol wutt
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



They both b so good dat evan if you buy dem wrong u b right

Sent from my LG-P765 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AzureV (Apr 30, 2013)

Hello guys, need help in purchasing either a new tablet or keeping my phone.

 I'm currently using SGN2 and I find one problem with the device... the screen size!

First of all, I like the screen size just enough that it's not too small to browse webpages and play certain games. The S pen does help with the accuracy in clicking links, but I hate pulling it out and slipping it in back to its slot. S note is not as helpful to me as a generic memo or Google Keep suffice my needs.
*Note that my earlier devices have all been tablet, starting from Samsung GT-P1000, Tab 8.9, and Nexus 7, then switched to LG Optimus 4X HD, which I loved and hated (short battery life), and then this.

Over some time, I started to watch more videos from youtube and I can't say I have been satisfied with the display.

Right now I feel like selling this SGN2 and use an old but reliable nokia phone (small, boring but reliable for phone calls and texting), and get back another Android tablet, but considering my experience with tegra3 devices, I am hoping I can find something with at least the same performance but better battery life to enjoy browsing, gaming, and watching videos. I'm not yet an avid reader, but when I finally have the time, e-reading will certainly be better on a tablet.

So, anyone can suggest a decent tablet to meet the criteria?
- Good portability
- Great battery life
- Smooth screen transition including smooth frame rate for gaming
- Can play Full HD matroska videos
- Has mobile data connection (must)
- At least 32 GB joined capacity (internal with/without expansion)
- NFC and/or WiFi Direct for transfering files

Thanks in advance 


Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Uggers (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi Guys

I'm looking to upgrade from my Desire S, I want something similar size, the HTC One phones generally look a lot bigger. 

My budget is only around £200, I am looking at the moment at the Desire X but I worry that it might be outdated already and not really an upgrade?


----------



## Zandeer (Apr 30, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Htc one pro$ over S4:
> 1.Dual speakers, better sound.
> 2.Better low light camera, OIS.
> 3.Unibody with aluminium .
> ...

Click to collapse



I would also add the S4 has Qi and the One doesn't.

With that said, I personally prefer the One to the S4. But I just in general like HTC better than Samsung devices.

Personally I am waiting to see what happens at the Google I/O even in May. See if the next Nexus device / X-Phone is unveiled.


----------



## Ramazor (Apr 30, 2013)

Well, I need to decide between One and S4. I don't really care abotu benchmarks, but it has to be smooth. Also, I really do love relaistic cameras with high details.

(I do give a slight advantage to One)


----------



## i9100g user (Apr 30, 2013)

Ramazor said:


> Well, I need to decide between One and S4. I don't really care abotu benchmarks, but it has to be smooth. Also, I really do love relaistic cameras with high details.
> 
> (I do give a slight advantage to One)

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257806
As for camera like I said before one takes great shots at night with OIS and S4 takes stunningly detailed shots at day time.




         sent fromXperia sT21i  
Everything stock


----------



## aCs_ND (May 1, 2013)

Hello Guys

Looking for a device to replace my Moto Defy + which I have given to my kid.

*The Primary requirement:*

Should have a MIUI rom based mod available with *flawlessly functioning*  call recording.

Secondary requirements

Screen size - between 4-4.5 in

Camera & Music playback quality: Should be reasonably good

GPS functionality: Should be excellent or as near excellent as is possible.

Budget: I would not like to exceed INR 20K ideally, however if it can not be helped would extend to INR 25K.

Thanks for any suggestions you may have.

Regards

ps: Call it bias, but ideally I would like to stick to the known brands i.e. LG, Samsung, Sony, HTC and avoid the Indian brands such as Micromax etc etc


----------



## vj_dustin (May 1, 2013)

aCs_ND said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> Looking for a device to replace my Moto Defy + which I have given to my kid.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well considering the MIUI compulsion, Xperias are pretty much out.
You can consider the Galaxy S2 I9100 or maybe even the Galaxy Note.
They both have decent hardware, unquestioned GPS working and MIUI support.


----------



## aCs_ND (May 1, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Well considering the MIUI compulsion, Xperias are pretty much out.
> You can consider the Galaxy S2 I9100 or maybe even the Galaxy Note.
> They both have decent hardware, unquestioned GPS working and MIUI support.

Click to collapse



Thanks very much for your response. I have tried to get some info on this. There is some activity WRT Xperias & MIUI roms. Is it not well developed?

Are there any candidates In the HTC line-up?

Given that Sony has an official initiative supporting the developer community and rooting/modding does not lead to a voiding of the warranty , isn't the Xperia range a better alternate than the competition?

Please bear in mind I am from the "little knowledge" category and hence feel free to correct me wherever necessary.

Thanks again.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## azzzam_kaz (May 1, 2013)

Felimenta97 said:


> P. Best screen, processor, JB, camera, aluminium body. Need more?

Click to collapse



are you using xperia P ??


----------



## anneau (May 1, 2013)

Uggers said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade from my Desire S, I want something similar size, the HTC One phones generally look a lot bigger.
> 
> My budget is only around £200, I am looking at the moment at the Desire X but I worry that it might be outdated already and not really an upgrade?

Click to collapse



LG P936 Optimus True HD LTE ?
ACER - Liquid E2 Duo ?


----------



## stormeye25 (May 1, 2013)

Hey guys. I own a Lumia 710, but I want to upgrade to Windows 8. I don't know what I should choose, I want something with the same size as Lumia 710.


----------



## anneau (May 1, 2013)

stormeye25 said:


> Hey guys. I own a Lumia 710, but I want to upgrade to Windows 8. I don't know what I should choose, I want something with the same size as Lumia 710.

Click to collapse



limited budget?


----------



## Uggers (May 1, 2013)

anneau said:


> LG P936 Optimus True HD LTE ?
> ACER - Liquid E2 Duo ?

Click to collapse



Not really sure these are in my budget, the former being over £300 simfree and the later is fairly new so would probably command a high simfree cost?

I can stretch my budget a bit but not sure over £300


----------



## alcapwned (May 1, 2013)

im looking for a phone thats good for emulation including N64 and PS1 even if it is a older phone. i looked into evo shift since it has that dpad thing on the keyboard.. my current phone is lg ALY which sort of has one too.. although  the specs seem like they might not be enough to run these games. does are there any slightly higher spec phones that have a dpad on there keyboards? a physical keyboard is a must for me. thanks


----------



## Felimenta97 (May 1, 2013)

azzzam_kaz said:


> are you using xperia P ??

Click to collapse



Nope, S. But I've used a P before.

Sent From my LT26i using Tapatalk HD


----------



## GalaxyVolvoZ (May 1, 2013)

I cant decide between :

Samsung Galaxy S2
Samsung Galaxy S2G
Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus
All have the same Price. But which is the best? 
sent from my GT-S5830i using :

--- RAZODROID V.2.5 by Rajrocks
--- RAFAEL BAUGIS KERNEL
--- XDA DEVELOPERS APP


----------



## cs098 (May 2, 2013)

GalaxyVolvoZ said:


> I cant decide between :
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S2
> Samsung Galaxy S2G
> ...

Click to collapse



s2 plus has the best hardware BUT the normal s2 has the most dev support


----------



## -DarkKnight- (May 2, 2013)

GalaxyVolvoZ said:


> I cant decide between :
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S2
> Samsung Galaxy S2G
> ...

Click to collapse



Get the s2G

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (May 2, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Get the s2G
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why would you say that.. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snake96 (May 2, 2013)

*which phone*

My first smartphone was tmo mt4g, and contract expires Dec 14 (alternatively upgrade Sept 30). I currently want a gs3 when they reach $0 at Costco in California, but you knowledgeable folk will help me know what I need.

I mostly read stuff in pdf, jot down notes and browse on my phone (typing this out right now on phone). Then a little gaming, camera use, rarely as a movie,music device and YouTube video watching. Not much else, what should I be doing?

Our current plan is 4 phones: 2smart, with 1000min =$80 unlimited text=$20 and two 200mb data plans=$20. Which comes out to $140 after taxes.

So, which carrier and phone would you recommend. Should I upgrade in Sept or go with carrier xyz, to save money in the long run?


----------



## Night5talker (May 2, 2013)

what to buy, how far go with prices, pros, cons, best hardware/price ratio
devices and prices ( ill use euros for easier comparison)

HTC One X   - 290€
HTC Butterfly / droid DNA (not sure what model i can get from china means no warranty on it  )    520€
HTC One X+  ( i like dna better) 490€
SGS3 (but i dont like its plastic look)   370€
NEXUS LGE960   - 320€
HTC One (china no warranty) unknown price

so what is the best model does butterfly/dna worth that kind of money? do i get that better performances?how much should i go with HTC One price 
would consider SGS but that plastics it makes me wanna cry

i currently use HTC desire and any of these will be large improvement for me, i need something that will last long but again 

any other suggestion?


----------



## feyodo (May 3, 2013)

OTAw said:


> My mistake, didn't realize until now I meant the galaxy NOTE 10.1, lol. That seems like a sexy little beast! But the tab 2 doesn't seem too bad for a first time tablet device either.. for the price at least
> 
> ---> Brought to you in part by my T999 / T-Mobile Galaxy SIII

Click to collapse



you alos can buy xiaomi m2 phone , it is nice phone now as the Quad-core phone


----------



## Thin_Bezel (May 3, 2013)

alcapwned said:


> im looking for a phone thats good for emulation including N64 and PS1 even if it is a older phone. i looked into evo shift since it has that dpad thing on the keyboard.. my current phone is lg ALY which sort of has one too.. although  the specs seem like they might not be enough to run these games. does are there any slightly higher spec phones that have a dpad on there keyboards? a physical keyboard is a must for me. thanks

Click to collapse



Xperia Play I guess? It doesn't have a very good processor though

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## azzzam_kaz (May 4, 2013)

Felimenta97 said:


> Nope, S. But I've used a P before.
> 
> Sent From my LT26i using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



btw...xperia P don't have external storage rite....it's that ok ? no stuck apps or any lag on that phone. ?


----------



## StatusQuo209 (May 4, 2013)

*Atrix HD vs Nexus 4 - Price/Performace*

Hey guys. I got a dilemma. I currently have a i9100 and I freaking love this phone. But i've been thinking about upgrading. Heck, I might even stick with this i9100 for a while. The two phones I have been deciding on are:

Nexus 4 - $350

Atrix HD - $200 

I KNOW the Nexus 4 is a better device, but is the 60% extra cash worth it over the Atrix HD? I'm kinda strapped for cash but I can get the Nexus 4. I'm mainly looking at the 720p screen. From my understanding, both are fast as hell.

I mod all my phones with custom roms by the way. My trusty modded i9100 never skips a beat and is fast enough.

So my question is, should I upgrade to one of the phones above OR should I hold off and wait for some new tech or current phones to go down in price? From my research, Used Samsung S3 are not worth the money (They are getting popular like iPhones, so they hold value)

Or you you guys have any other recommendations?

Thanks and Rep will be given


----------



## Felimenta97 (May 4, 2013)

azzzam_kaz said:


> btw...xperia P don't have external storage rite....it's that ok ? no stuck apps or any lag on that phone. ?

Click to collapse



None that I know.

Sent From my LT26i using Tapatalk HD


----------



## nikufellow (May 4, 2013)

StatusQuo209 said:


> Hey guys. I got a dilemma. I currently have a i9100 and I freaking love this phone. But i've been thinking about upgrading. Heck, I might even stick with this i9100 for a while. The two phones I have been deciding on are:
> 
> Nexus 4 - $350
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Better wait till Google i/o g nexus prices are bound to go down and about the 60 percent extra cash thingy I'd say the nex is worth it moreover since you'd like to tinker with tweaks and custom roms it should be the obvious choice even though you are spending extra money you wouldn't regret it

---------- Post added at 06:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:02 PM ----------




azzzam_kaz said:


> btw...xperia P don't have external storage rite....it's that ok ? no stuck apps or any lag on that phone. ?

Click to collapse



Doesn't have expandable storage and there are no visible/noticeable lags or force closes but one thing worth mentioning is that the battery life is pathetic

---------- Post added at 06:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:03 PM ----------




Night5talker said:


> what to buy, how far go with prices, pros, cons, best hardware/price ratio
> devices and prices ( ill use euros for easier comparison)
> 
> HTC One X   - 290€
> ...

Click to collapse



Take a look at xperia Z also. IMO the ONE is absolutely worth it and will last longer than you could imagine but i wouldn't encourage buying warranty less

---------- Post added at 06:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 PM ----------




GalaxyVolvoZ said:


> I cant decide between :
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S2
> Samsung Galaxy S2G
> ...

Click to collapse



I think galaxy s2 had reached the end of its official support cycle (in terms of software updates)  so if you don't plan on using custom roms /kernels,  you'll be better off picking a more recently launched device like s2 plus. The benchmarks of broadcom soc aren't that promising and make no mistake though the name has 'plus' to it still s2 crushes s2+ in some gpu benchmarks but then again for its price the it provides fair value


----------



## nick191 (May 4, 2013)

*S4 or HTC ONE*

Right now m using Note I and M willing to but new phone but Getting Confused so please help me guys Vote in POLL and please reply for any other suggestion.  
So the Question is S4 or HTC ONE ? which one will you choose or suggest me ?  
This one will be my 5th Android Device...    :laugh:
Will buy around 15th JUNE !


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## nikufellow (May 4, 2013)

nick191 said:


> Right now m using Note I and M willing to but new phone but Getting Confused so please help me guys Vote in POLL and please reply for any other suggestion.
> So the Question is S4 or HTC ONE ? which one will you choose or suggest me ?
> This one will be my 5th Android Device...    :laugh:
> Will buy around 15th JUNE !

Click to collapse



This questing has been asked many a times in this thread itself and me myself along with a few others have answered it repeatedly from time to time id suggest you to either back read a few pages or search the forum itself as there are many threads pertaining to one vs sgs4 debacle. Also the gsmarena shootout is a worthy read and finally it all boils down to your preference and not anybody's suggestion so get a hands on with both the devices and decide for yourself 

---------------------------------
_ Still confused between Samsung Galaxy S4 and 10 acres of land in London  _


----------



## Svid (May 4, 2013)

What you think it's worth to upgrade my SGS3 to SGS4?
Have the GS3 Since june 2012, still happy,
But i saw what hardware the S 4 have.


----------



## nikufellow (May 4, 2013)

yurasts said:


> What you think it's worth to upgrade my SGS3 to SGS4?
> Have the GS3 Since june 2012, still happy,
> But i saw what hardware the S 4 have.

Click to collapse



If you want bragging rights of owning the latest tech -  newer gen soc/full hd screen etc go ahead but IMO the touchwiz gimmicks Sammy have put together for s4 will eventually make its way to s3 also i don't think any apps/games that s3 can't handle as of now so if you are satisfied with it I'll say stay with it at least until note 3

---------------------------------
_ Still confused between Samsung Galaxy S4 and 10 acres of land in London  _


----------



## Svid (May 4, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> If you want bragging rights of owning the latest tech -  newer gen soc/full hd screen etc go ahead but IMO the touchwiz gimmicks Sammy have put together for s4 will eventually make its way to s3 also i don't think any apps/games that s3 can't handle as of now so if you are satisfied with it I'll say stay with it at least until note 3
> 
> ---------------------------------
> _ Still confused between Samsung Galaxy S4 and 10 acres of land in London  _

Click to collapse



Well my S3 can hendle anything with no issues so i guess you right. Thanks


----------



## StatusQuo209 (May 4, 2013)

*GS4 screen flaw*



yurasts said:


> What you think it's worth to upgrade my SGS3 to SGS4?
> Have the GS3 Since june 2012, still happy,
> But i saw what hardware the S 4 have.

Click to collapse



Hey bud. I have the GS4 in my hand right now. I'm modding my Mom's phone and installing Cerberus on it.
I can safely say, its NOT worth it. Why?

The GS4 SCREEN IS FLAWED

If you go to the settings, scroll up and down, there is a horrible purple ghosting on the screen. it is highly noticeable on black screens.
Check it out for yourself. I never knew this until I held one in person. And searching will give you some insight on it.

The GS3 is plenty fast. The screen, in my opinion, is more polished.

There is a possibility is can be fixed in the future with some mods. Kinda like how the banding issues were fixed on the S2 with CM10.
But i wouldn't put my money on it, so to speak.


----------



## azzzam_kaz (May 4, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Better wait till Google i/o g nexus prices are bound to go down and about the 60 percent extra cash thingy I'd say the nex is worth it moreover since you'd like to tinker with tweaks and custom roms it should be the obvious choice even though you are spending extra money you wouldn't regret it
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:02 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Then is it ok if I buy xperia P ?


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (May 4, 2013)

azzzam_kaz said:


> Then is it ok if I buy xperia P ?

Click to collapse



S2 100 times better than xperia p ....trust me I hv both

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## nikufellow (May 4, 2013)

azzzam_kaz said:


> Then is it ok if I buy xperia P ?

Click to collapse



Have a look at xperia L also should be in your budget 

---------------------------------
_ Still confused between Samsung Galaxy S4 and 10 acres of land in London  _


----------



## azzzam_kaz (May 4, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Have a look at xperia L also should be in your budget
> 
> ---------------------------------
> _ Still confused between Samsung Galaxy S4 and 10 acres of land in London  _

Click to collapse




wahahah xperia L >___<" lol out of my budget :crying:


----------



## nikufellow (May 4, 2013)

azzzam_kaz said:


> wahahah xperia L >___<" lol out of my budget :crying:

Click to collapse



What is your budget sorry i didn't back read a few pages so if you've already posted it bare with me 

---------------------------------
_ Still confused between Samsung Galaxy S4 and 10 acres of land in London  _


----------



## vj_dustin (May 4, 2013)

azzzam_kaz said:


> wahahah xperia L >___<" lol out of my budget :crying:

Click to collapse



Xperia L is actually equal to if not cheaper than Xperia P.
(At least in India)
What exactly is your budget? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Night5talker (May 4, 2013)

nick191 said:


> Right now m using Note I and M willing to but new phone but Getting Confused so please help me guys Vote in POLL and please reply for any other suggestion.
> So the Question is S4 or HTC ONE ? which one will you choose or suggest me ?
> This one will be my 5th Android Device...    :laugh:
> Will buy around 15th JUNE !

Click to collapse



i just read an article where it say sgs4 16GB u get only 8.5Gb to use


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (May 4, 2013)

Night5talker said:


> i just read an article where it say sgs4 16GB u get only 8.5Gb to use

Click to collapse



Yeah.. Samsung firmwares are huge.


----------



## nikufellow (May 5, 2013)

Night5talker said:


> i just read an article where it say sgs4 16GB u get only 8.5Gb to use

Click to collapse



True and that rest of storage is consumed by what we call - BLOATWARE

---------------------------------
_ Still confused between Samsung Galaxy S4 and 10 acres of land in London  _


----------



## Tigergirl_NL (May 5, 2013)

*New phone: Acer?*

Hi guys,

After my HTC desire Z died (rooted and flashed to Android ICS, thanks to this forum), I'm now searching for a new phone. After comparing some Samsungs, HTC's and an Acer, I choose the Acer Liquid E1. This one had the best specs for the price-range I was looking for (around the €200). 

I now have him for a week (can sent it back before Wednesday) and I'm very pleased with this choice, although I did download some extra apps (including Apex Launcher) for extra features, because the stock ROM was very basic. 
The only problem I got with it, is that it drains the battery fully within 8 hours of normal use. Also loading takes a long time.

What do you think about this Acer or/and have you got other candidate phone for me in my price-range (Netherlands)?


Thanks in advance.

Greetings, Iris


----------



## superRiyaz (May 5, 2013)

*Nexus*



mf2112 said:


> 7 inch tablets seem like an odd size to me. Not really big enough for the things I would use it for to replace a laptop, but too big to replace my phone.

Click to collapse




Nexus 7 will be a better choice:good:....
coz first of all as it is pure google ..ull get latest update...
then it has a nvidia tegra 3 whis is one of the best..
n price is also cheap so go for it...:cyclops:


----------



## Phenziox (May 5, 2013)

Tigergirl_NL said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> After my HTC desire Z died (rooted and flashed to Android ICS, thanks to this forum), I'm now searching for a new phone. After comparing some Samsungs, HTC's and an Acer, I choose the Acer Liquid E1. This one had the best specs for the price-range I was looking for (around the €200).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey iris

I recommend the Sony Xperia J. 
It's 210 euros, I believe. I live in NL tooand I recommend buying via alternate.nl because it's a trusted shop with low prices. The Xperia j has some good specs for the price, and it's Sony so good quality of hard and software


----------



## ajay.katke (May 5, 2013)

Buy Lg optimus 500

---------- Post added at 07:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 AM ----------

Lg optimus one has 3 megapixel and 3.2" phone


----------



## AzureV (May 5, 2013)

AzureV said:


> Hello guys, need help in purchasing either a new tablet or keeping my phone.
> 
> I'm currently using SGN2 and I find one problem with the device... the screen size!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Help pls? Thx

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## nikufellow (May 5, 2013)

AzureV said:


> Help pls? Thx
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



How about nexus 7 

---------------------------------
_ Still confused between Samsung Galaxy S4 and 10 acres of land in London  _


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## AzureV (May 5, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> How about nexus 7
> 
> ---------------------------------
> _ Still confused between Samsung Galaxy S4 and 10 acres of land in London  _

Click to collapse



I tried using Nexus 7. Liked the pure google experience and everything except for the tegra 3 draining battery life problem. I don't know for sure if the game I played was responsible for it (Great Big War Game by Rubicon).

Has anyone compared the battery life between Exynos vs Snapdragon 600 (S4) Krait? Also, lately I have read about numerous new budget quad-core tablets running MediaTek, but I personally have never tried them.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## keller112 (May 5, 2013)

What's xda's attitude towards chinese phones? The mtk6589 processor seems enough for most tasks. Been thinking about buying the iocean x7, although i am aware that i might get background lightbleed and so forth.

But a lot of these devices look pretty sweet. 
The umi s1, the n9589 ( with the 3600mah battery ) and so on, they seem like great devices, is there any catch other than not getting proper support?


----------



## molcos (May 5, 2013)

neo668 said:


> Have you considered the Xperia Tablet Z?

Click to collapse



Hello.

Late reply for my original question but yes i have considered the Xperia Z tablet, looks to be an awesome tablet when it gets released here in Norway. A bit pricy though so i think i will stick to an older model.

I have actually bought my first tablet and i did go for a Asus TF700T with the keyboard.
I got a good price for a slightly used model so it was a no brainer.

I am really happy with the tablet and the performance, there are good development for the tablet so i have installed the latest Chromix 4.4 along with the Overclock rom 3.05 from Hound...something.

I was about to ask in his thread (Not enough posts) on how to get better battery life as it's sucking the battery dry in a short amount of time now when i play games or just browse the web. I have not changed any settings from the Kernel after i installed it, just changing between the balanced and performance mode.

I have looked a bit at the UV but i am really unsure how to go about that, the spreadsheet with the recommended values is just not helping as i don't really know how to interpret it.

Any help in how to increase the battery-life would be good...the tablet just rocks and is super fast besides the heavy drain on the battery.

Regards


----------



## Ganapatya (May 5, 2013)

mf2112 said:


> 7 inch tablets seem like an odd size to me. Not really big enough for the things I would use it for to replace a laptop, but too big to replace my phone.

Click to collapse



which is better  or samsung s3 nexus 4? for when nexus 7? :good:


----------



## nikufellow (May 5, 2013)

^^^nexus 4 if canera and lack of expandable storage doesn't bother you 

---------------------------------------------------------
_" Maximus Decimus Meridius, commander of the Armies of the North, General of the Felix Legions and loyal servant to the TRUE emperor"_


----------



## Triple Em (May 5, 2013)

Hey Guys, how are you doing?

I am new to XDA and wanted to ask a quick question. I really don't know much about android devices, so, here's my question, Should I get the LG Optimus G F-180k (Korean Version) or the LG Nexus 4. The only reason I'm hesitating is that because the Optimus G is the Korean version. And I don't know if there are any differences between the F-180K and E971, E973, E975 etc. That's why I need some help.

Thanks


----------



## cs098 (May 5, 2013)

Triple Em said:


> Hey Guys, how are you doing?
> 
> I am new to XDA and wanted to ask a quick question. I really don't know much about android devices, so, here's my question, Should I get the LG Optimus G F-180k (Korean Version) or the LG Nexus 4. The only reason I'm hesitating is that because the Optimus G is the Korean version. And I don't know if there are any differences between the F-180K and E971, E973, E975 etc. That's why I need some help.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



go for the nexus 4, you won't be disappointing, its the closest thing to an iphone on Android, with timely updates and no lags.


----------



## nikufellow (May 5, 2013)

Triple Em said:


> Hey Guys, how are you doing?
> 
> I am new to XDA and wanted to ask a quick question. I really don't know much about android devices, so, here's my question, Should I get the LG Optimus G F-180k (Korean Version) or the LG Nexus 4. The only reason I'm hesitating is that because the Optimus G is the Korean version. And I don't know if there are any differences between the F-180K and E971, E973, E975 etc. That's why I need some help.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



+1 for nexus 4 don't know the differences between various versions of optimus G btw you'll be better off if you put up the same query in dedicated forum space for OG

---------------------------------------------------------
_" Maximus Decimus Meridius, commander of the Armies of the North, General of the Felix Legions and loyal servant to the TRUE emperor"_


----------



## azzzam_kaz (May 5, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> What is your budget sorry i didn't back read a few pages so if you've already posted it bare with me
> 
> ---------------------------------
> _ Still confused between Samsung Galaxy S4 and 10 acres of land in London  _

Click to collapse





my budget only on this XPERIA MIRO,SOLA,GO,and P....

---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 PM ----------




vj_dustin said:


> Xperia L is actually equal to if not cheaper than Xperia P.
> (At least in India)
> What exactly is your budget?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



my budget only on this XPERIA MIRO,SOLA,GO,and P....


----------



## -DarkKnight- (May 5, 2013)

azzzam_kaz said:


> my budget only on this XPERIA MIRO,SOLA,GO,and P....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Get the Xperia P

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nikufellow (May 5, 2013)

azzzam_kaz said:


> my budget only on this XPERIA MIRO,SOLA,GO,and P....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Then pick P no more thinking 

---------------------------------------------------------
_" Maximus Decimus Meridius, commander of the Armies of the North, General of the Felix Legions and loyal servant to the TRUE emperor"_


----------



## Tigergirl_NL (May 5, 2013)

Phenziox said:


> Hey iris
> 
> I recommend the Sony Xperia J.
> It's 210 euros, I believe. I live in NL tooand I recommend buying via alternate.nl because it's a trusted shop with low prices. The Xperia j has some good specs for the price, and it's Sony so good quality of hard and software

Click to collapse



Thanks, but I don't know about Sony, there's just something about it. 

At the moment I'm looking at the HTC Desire X. Anyone any comments at that one?
Or the Samsung Galaxy S2 plus, though it is a bit more expensive.


----------



## keller112 (May 5, 2013)

keller112 said:


> What's xda's attitude towards chinese phones? The mtk6589 processor seems enough for most tasks. Been thinking about buying the iocean x7, although i am aware that i might get background lightbleed and so forth.
> 
> But a lot of these devices look pretty sweet.
> The umi s1, the n9589 ( with the 3600mah battery ) and so on, they seem like great devices, is there any catch other than not getting proper support?

Click to collapse



erm, bump.


----------



## nikufellow (May 5, 2013)

ahmedbna1998 said:


> excelent tpoicccccccccccccccc

Click to collapse



excellent ideaaaaaa - planning to cross the first 10 post barrier like this huh ????


----------



## zelendel (May 5, 2013)

keller112 said:


> What's xda's attitude towards chinese phones? The mtk6589 processor seems enough for most tasks. Been thinking about buying the iocean x7, although i am aware that i might get background lightbleed and so forth.
> 
> But a lot of these devices look pretty sweet.
> The umi s1, the n9589 ( with the 3600mah battery ) and so on, they seem like great devices, is there any catch other than not getting proper support?

Click to collapse




Most of these devices break GPL laws so in such will not be given a forum here. If kernel sources are posted and there is active development then it may but until the GPL rules are followed I would not count on it.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (May 5, 2013)

zelendel said:


> Most of these devices break GPL laws so in such will not be given a forum here. If kernel sources are posted and there is active development then it may but until the GPL rules are followed I would not count on it.

Click to collapse



Some mainstream manufacturers like HTC or LG don't follow GPL rules either for some of their devices 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## keller112 (May 5, 2013)

zelendel said:


> Most of these devices break GPL laws so in such will not be given a forum here. If kernel sources are posted and there is active development then it may but until the GPL rules are followed I would not count on it.

Click to collapse



From what i managed to gather, so do the majority of htc phones and even some of samsung's flagships. ( i.e. No source or drivers)
Since most of them come rooted(readre-loaded superuser) you'd imagine they give you the source aswell.


----------



## Phenziox (May 5, 2013)

Tigergirl_NL said:


> Thanks, but I don't know about Sony, there's just something about it.
> 
> At the moment I'm looking at the HTC Desire X. Anyone any comments at that one?
> Or the Samsung Galaxy S2 plus, though it is a bit more expensive.

Click to collapse



I wouldn't buy HTC if I were you, their customer support is just plain bad and they tend to keep source codes away from public. The s2 plus should be a good choice, but development on that might be lacking in comparison with the regular s2. S2 plus is better specced though.

Sent from my HTC Desire C


----------



## zelendel (May 5, 2013)

keller112 said:


> From what i managed to gather, so do the majority of htc phones and even some of samsung's flagships. ( i.e. No source or drivers)
> Since most of them come rooted(readre-loaded superuser) you'd imagine they give you the source aswell.

Click to collapse



They follow the gpl which requires the kernel source being posted. Which they do. They may push the time limit but in the end they release it. Most China based OEM don't ever post the source.

Wayne Tech Nexus


----------



## keller112 (May 5, 2013)

zelendel said:


> They follow the gpl which requires the kernel source being posted. Which they do. They may push the time limit but in the end they release it. Most China based OEM don't ever post the source.
> 
> Wayne Tech Nexus

Click to collapse



Alright. I'll try to fetch you that source and ask again


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## zelendel (May 5, 2013)

keller112 said:


> Alright. I'll try to fetch you that source and ask again

Click to collapse




Once that is done we need to see active development as well. Custom roms, kernels, recoveries and things like that.


----------



## KS Lin (May 5, 2013)

The prices of Xperia Z and Galaxy S4 are almost the same in my country. (Xperia Z a bit cheaper by about 50$.) 

So, which one should I choose with this price tag? I'm a Sony fan and a bargain hunter, but is this price difference worth it to buy GS4?

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my LT18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## i9100g user (May 5, 2013)

KS Lin said:


> The prices of Xperia Z and Galaxy S4 are almost the same in my country. (Xperia Z a bit cheaper by about 50$.)
> 
> So, which one should I choose with this price tag? I'm a Sony fan and a bargain hunter, but is this price difference worth it to buy GS4?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would like to say some things about xperia Z

1. Display sucks , colours are completely washed out,and brightness is almost same as S4.(display of hox and S3>XZ)
2.Phone overheats too much. 
3.Sony supports CM in every way possible. 
4.Feels good in hand, and great to show off. 


If you ask me HTC one and S4 are miles ahead of XZ, because of first two points, especially first one, also it has older soc, which may fall short for FHD display. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nikufellow (May 6, 2013)

^^^^id like to chip in a noteworthy info about xperia Z too - the display did suck especially poor viewing angles mainly due to scarcity of sharp panels and as a result all demo units (and hence bad reviews)  and some retail units did have sub par display. But now all units manufactured have sharp panels and provides one of the best contrast ratio in industry 

---------------------------------------------------------
_" Maximus Decimus Meridius, commander of the Armies of the North, General of the Felix Legions and loyal servant to the TRUE emperor"_


----------



## Felimenta97 (May 6, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> ^^^^id like to chip in a noteworthy info about xperia Z too - the display did suck especially poor viewing angles mainly due to scarcity of sharp panels and as a result all demo units (and hence bad reviews)  and some retail units did have sub par display. But now all units manufactured have sharp panels and provides one of the best contrast ratio in industry
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> _" Maximus Decimus Meridius, commander of the Armies of the North, General of the Felix Legions and loyal servant to the TRUE emperor"_

Click to collapse



Indeed. But still not one of the best in viewing angles, but it beats S4 straight viewing.

About the other guy regarding the overheat, it is because it is water proof, which means every single place that it could be open, isn't.

Enviado de meu LT26i usando o Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (May 6, 2013)

Hi guys.
My sister wants a phone now.
She uses it mainly for just messaging apps and the camera.
Not a gamer or a multi tasker.
She has already ruled out the xperia range and any LG product (bad history )
So it's mainly between HTC One X, S3 and S2.
One X lacks expandable memory so most probably it'll be out too.

so among the s2 and 3, shouldn't I get her a 2?
Same cameras, same amount of RAM?
Any inputs?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nikufellow (May 6, 2013)

Yup s2 will suit her requirements but if you can get get s3 why bother buying an old device at least s3 will be good for show off and official support won't die out soon 

---------------------------------------------------------
_" Maximus Decimus Meridius, commander of the Armies of the North, General of the Felix Legions and loyal servant to the TRUE emperor"_ 

---------- Post added at 09:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 AM ----------

By the way i have a similar dilemma my cousin needs a droid primarily for texting, calls and light gaming and we're getting an xperia SP but since you've ruled out Sony range 

---------------------------------------------------------
_" Maximus Decimus Meridius, commander of the Armies of the North, General of the Felix Legions and loyal servant to the TRUE emperor"_


----------



## i9100g user (May 6, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> ^^^^id like to chip in a noteworthy info about xperia Z too - the display did suck especially poor viewing angles mainly due to scarcity of sharp panels and as a result all demo units (and hence bad reviews)  and some retail units did have sub par display. But now all units manufactured have sharp panels and provides one of the best contrast ratio in industry
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> _" Maximus Decimus Meridius, commander of the Armies of the North, General of the Felix Legions and loyal servant to the TRUE emperor"_

Click to collapse



I don't know mate take a look at  this thread 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2108274(read op) 
, one of my friends and one of relative brought xperia Z and both of them have cheap E-ips display, colours are awful, not only viewing angles except for sharpness of display, it is very bad. 

Imo I won't consider XZ unless I get one with the good display, but I am yet to see one. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nikufellow (May 6, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> I don't know mate take a look at  this thread
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2108274
> , one of my friends and one of relative brought xperia Z and both of them have cheap E-ips display, colours are awful, not only viewing angles except for sharpness of display, it is very bad.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tell them to get it replaced they'll do it for free, ive heard of numerous instances from other forums where people were able to switch poor displays with newer ones 

---------------------------------------------------------
_" Maximus Decimus Meridius, commander of the Armies of the North, General of the Felix Legions and loyal servant to the TRUE emperor"_


----------



## i9100g user (May 6, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Tell them to get it replaced they'll do it for free, ive heard of numerous instances from other forums where people were able to switch poor displays with newer ones
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> _" Maximus Decimus Meridius, commander of the Armies of the North, General of the Felix Legions and loyal servant to the TRUE emperor"_

Click to collapse



Ok, I will try that and report back. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shadowmaniac (May 6, 2013)

Can someone help me ?

Alcatel 997 vs Sgs2 vs Lg L9


----------



## Lt.Win (May 6, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Hi guys.
> My sister wants a phone now.
> She uses it mainly for just messaging apps and the camera.
> Not a gamer or a multi tasker.
> ...

Click to collapse



Person suggesting a suggesting person. Now this is fun. 

IMO get her a 2 if not having an S3 doesn't matter. (STATUS Symbol) I think the Quad Core of the S3 will be a complete waste if she doesn't play games. 

Bro Tip: Get her white, whichever she chooses. 

Sent from my LG-P760 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (May 6, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Yup s2 will suit her requirements but if you can get get s3 why bother buying an old device at least s3 will be good for show off and official support won't die out soon
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> _" Maximus Decimus Meridius, commander of the Armies of the North, General of the Felix Legions and loyal servant to the TRUE emperor"_
> ...

Click to collapse





Lt.Win said:


> Person suggesting a suggesting person. Now this is fun.
> 
> IMO get her a 2 if not having an S3 doesn't matter. (STATUS Symbol) I think the Quad Core of the S3 will be a complete waste if she doesn't play games.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



She does play, but just games like 4 pictures 1 word, or other simple brain teasers.. 
She's getting a new one just because the old Optimus One I gave her is lagging a lot & the internal 200mb is a frustration.
So I highly doubt she bothers about the phone being a status symbol.
And she ABSOLUTELY WON'T LET ME EVEN TOUCH IT!! :laugh:

She saw what I did with the O1, flashing this and that every now and then, and she just tells me to quit it 
So I guess since she won't go the custom way, S3 will guarantee at least 1-2 future updates.

I guess it'll boil down to the pricing.
So is S2 & 3 the only viable options?
(The only reason she s considering S3 is because of the Samsung 0% interest EMI's, so she wouldn't have to shell out a lot at a time, if S2 was in that scheme this confusion would never have happened) :/


----------



## nikufellow (May 6, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> She does play, but just games like 4 pictures 1 word, or other simple brain teasers..
> She's getting a new one just because the old Optimus One I gave her is lagging a lot & the internal 200mb is a frustration.
> So I highly doubt she bothers about the phone being a status symbol.
> And she ABSOLUTELY WON'T LET ME EVEN TOUCH IT!! :laugh:
> ...

Click to collapse



Lg optimus G, One x+, xperias were all viable options but since she doesn't like any of em better go with s3


----------



## Miniricho (May 6, 2013)

*new phone*

Hi there, I was thinking about getting the Mototola Razr V. (XT885) And i was wondering if there's anything better than it around that price? ($230 Australian) I've been hearing  some bad reviews and so forth. Any input is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Strike_Riku (May 6, 2013)

Hey bro's 

I have an Xperia U, and as much as I like the design, I find the screen feels constantly small. So I want to get another Xperia, preferably in the NXT line, under £150. Any ideas on models, or places, it is much appreciated ;D

Faithfully
-Riku


----------



## prime_225 (May 6, 2013)

Strike_Riku said:


> Hey bro's
> 
> I have an Xperia U, and as much as I like the design, I find the screen feels constantly small. So I want to get another Xperia, preferably in the NXT line, under £150. Any ideas on models, or places, it is much appreciated ;D
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Xperia J or sola could be good??


----------



## Strike_Riku (May 6, 2013)

prime_225 said:


> Xperia J or sola could be good??

Click to collapse



Thanks bro  out of the two I would go for J as it has Jelly Bean, but I a lot of people say it lags and has a cr*ppy camera...

Faithfully,
-Riku
Snapsynos Dev Team.


----------



## azzzam_kaz (May 6, 2013)

KS Lin said:


> The prices of Xperia Z and Galaxy S4 are almost the same in my country. (Xperia Z a bit cheaper by about 50$.)
> 
> So, which one should I choose with this price tag? I'm a Sony fan and a bargain hunter, but is this price difference worth it to buy GS4?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Xperia Z ! !


----------



## nikufellow (May 6, 2013)

Strike_Riku said:


> Hey bro's
> 
> I have an Xperia U, and as much as I like the design, I find the screen feels constantly small. So I want to get another Xperia, preferably in the NXT line, under £150. Any ideas on models, or places, it is much appreciated ;D
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for sola J does have jelly bean btw the specs aren't that cool moreover with sola you'd get some floating touch goodness


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Strike_Riku (May 6, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Go for sola J does have jelly bean btw the specs aren't that cool moreover with sola you'd get some floating touch goodness

Click to collapse



Thanks bro, but I probably won't use Floating Touch. Is it water proof then?

Faithfully,
-Riku
Snapsynos Dev Team.


----------



## nikufellow (May 6, 2013)

^^^nope it ain't waterproof afaik if you want a rugged droid have a look at xperia Go :thumbup:


----------



## Strike_Riku (May 6, 2013)

Thanks guys  Going to go for J.  Where should I buy from?

Faithfully,
-Riku
Snapsynos Dev Team.


----------



## nikufellow (May 6, 2013)

^^where do you live?


----------



## vj_dustin (May 6, 2013)

Strike_Riku said:


> Thanks guys  Going to go for J.  Where should I buy from?
> 
> Faithfully,
> -Riku
> Snapsynos Dev Team.

Click to collapse



Xperia U to J is really not an upgrade, a downgrade to say the least :/
How much is Xperia L available for in your area?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## robertkjr3d (May 6, 2013)

*dumb-ish phone for wife*

no one paid attention to this post... this needed to be separate topic


----------



## Strike_Riku (May 6, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> ^^where do you live?

Click to collapse



UK 







vj_dustin said:


> Xperia U to J is really not an upgrade, a downgrade to say the least :/
> How much is Xperia L available for in your area?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



£250 :L

Faithfully,
-Riku
Snapsynos Dev Team.


----------



## vj_dustin (May 7, 2013)

Strike_Riku said:


> £250 :L
> 
> Faithfully,
> -Riku
> Snapsynos Dev Team.

Click to collapse



Well that converts to 21000 INR.
So Xperia L is available for 19000 INR.
Check if that is available in your area.
It has a bigger screen, damn Better chipset and 1gig of RAM. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Strike_Riku (May 7, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Well that converts to 21000 INR.
> So Xperia L is available for 19000 INR.
> Check if that is available in your area.
> It has a bigger screen, damn Better chipset and 1gig of RAM.
> ...

Click to collapse



If I had my choice I would go for the SP. Rs.19000 is still £225. I can only get £150.

Faithfully,
-Riku
Snapsynos Dev Team.


----------



## nicb1 (May 7, 2013)

Hey guys. Over the last few weeks i've been debating over whether i should buy myself a Samsung S4 or HTC One. 
They're both awesome phones, which is making it all the harder for me to decide which one to get.
I will mainly use the phone for heavy internet browsing and listening to music.
Also I will most likely put a custom rom on the phone so I don't really care about what software features it has.
Over here in Australia the HTC One costs $750 whereas the octa core galaxy S4 costs $699.
If you suggest a phone make sure to let me know why it's better than the other one. 
(If there are any overheating issues with any of these phones please let me know as the screen on the phone i have now tends to heat up a lot while browsing and I don't want another phone that'll do that as well)


----------



## bob13bob (May 7, 2013)

Can u get n4 from us eBay seller for what it's supposed to cost, $300ish? If not, get s4 or HTC one, newer phone and it costs less no brainer


----------



## nicb1 (May 7, 2013)

eBay is not an option for me, since its so hard to claim warranty if something goes wrong. I considered the nexus 4 but the glass back really puts me off.


----------



## daniel98 (May 7, 2013)

Hello. I have a tight budget of $200 and i'd like to buy an Android smartphone. Can anyone suggest a good smartphone from the mid-range class with this price ( except MTK devices ) ?

Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## nikufellow (May 7, 2013)

^^^pantech burst 
Xperia E
Galaxy s advance


----------



## kreatonn (May 7, 2013)

I would prefer arc s


----------



## vj_dustin (May 7, 2013)

Strike_Riku said:


> If I had my choice I would go for the SP. Rs.19000 is still £225. I can only get £150.
> 
> Faithfully,
> -Riku
> Snapsynos Dev Team.

Click to collapse



Oh, my bad. I assumed the 250 to be the budget instead of Xperia L's Price. Sorry.
Well for 150 pounds, you can go for the Galaxy S Advance.
It has a dual core, 768MB RAM, Jelly Bean updated firmware.
A bit higher than Xperia U, definitely higher than Xperia J.

But if you wish to stick to Sony, then for a larger screen at this price, you are left with Xperia J only.
(Sola won't even get a JB update, so not really an upgrade over U).
At least in Xperia J, you'll taste the project butter 



nicb1 said:


> Hey guys. Over the last few weeks i've been debating over whether i should buy myself a Samsung S4 or HTC One.
> They're both awesome phones, which is making it all the harder for me to decide which one to get.
> I will mainly use the phone for heavy internet browsing and listening to music.
> Also I will most likely put a custom rom on the phone so I don't really care about what software features it has.
> ...

Click to collapse



You should consider the Note 2.
Since your main requirement is internet browsing & music, the large battery tank would be of great use to you.
As for the specs it's quad core and is more than enough to handle anything.
But if you wish to go for only the latest, go with the One S.
Beats support, better build quality. You'd be holding a device that shows it's worth.. :good:



daniel98 said:


> Hello. I have a tight budget of $200 and i'd like to buy an Android smartphone. Can anyone suggest a good smartphone from the mid-range class with this price ( except MTK devices ) ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Galaxy S Advance tops the chart in that area.
You can consider Xperia go as well.


----------



## Strike_Riku (May 7, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Oh, my bad. I assumed the 250 to be the budget instead of Xperia L's Price. Sorry.
> Well for 150 pounds, you can go for the Galaxy S Advance.
> It has a dual core, 768MB RAM, Jelly Bean updated firmware.
> A bit higher than Xperia U, definitely higher than Xperia J.
> ...

Click to collapse



I would like to stick to Sony, but I would change of it was a good price. What I want in the phone is:
Dev Support for at least another year. 
A 3.5+ inch screen (preferably bigger)
Stable Jelly Bean
Under £150 new or used from a trusted place.

Faithfully,
-Riku
Snapsynos Dev Team.


----------



## Dsteppa (May 7, 2013)

Dsteppa said:


> Ok I've got a Sony Xperia Z, so the phone I'm about to buy isn't for me.
> 
> I'm looking for an Android phone that costs about $100. The only thing I'm(Well not me) going to with the phone is call/text/whatsapp.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



BumP^


----------



## daniel98 (May 7, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> ^^^pantech burst
> Xperia E
> Galaxy s advance

Click to collapse



Thx for that ^_^ . The pantech burst looks amazing and i found an offer of just $176 on ebay and the shipping includes my country too 

Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Strike_Riku (May 7, 2013)

@vj_dustin any other ideas 

Faithfully,
-Riku
Snapsynos Dev Team.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## AzureV (May 8, 2013)

Quick question:

LG Optimus G E975 or Sony Xperia Z?

The Xperia Z costs $100 and it's already my budget limit. I want good battery life most of all. Not sure if gsmarena.com shows correct information or not, but I believe Optimus G has a memory expansion slot, right?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## OverkillSD (May 8, 2013)

*Goodbi-onic*

My Bionic is starting to go; microphone is dying, Bluetooth radio isn't nearly as strong as it was, it's always running out of RAM, and other little annoyances.

I like the removable battery on my phone, and I *HATE* the Razr Maxx HD for not having one; otherwise I wouldn't even be asking =/  So here's my list of what's important to me   Oh, and if you haven't caught on by now, I'm with Verizon.


I have unlimited data, and have been told that to cheat the system the workaround is to upgrade another line w/o it (IE my brother's line), put their old phone back on the line, then swap the new phone for my Bionic...confirmation on this would be nice.
Removable battery w/ a good extended option; the Bionic had great manufacturer support
Root please; I like my SQL hack for free hotspot, although I hear there are new alternatives...but I also use some root only apps like TB Pro, Widgetsoid, Root Explorer...
MicroSDXC support
I'm starting to think Samsung, on account of my Smart TV ^_^

Thanks in advance <3


----------



## vj_dustin (May 8, 2013)

Strike_Riku said:


> @vj_dustin any other ideas
> 
> Faithfully,
> -Riku
> Snapsynos Dev Team.

Click to collapse



Well, s Advance is all that comes to mind. It has a 4' screen. And even a separate XDA forum  (it wasn't there before)
And since it just got JB, there'll be support for at least a year.

It had some network issues but after JB it all seems to have wiped out.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nikufellow (May 8, 2013)

AzureV said:


> Quick question:
> 
> LG Optimus G E975 or Sony Xperia Z?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go with optimus G its a VFM and AFAIK it has no sd card slot you could also look into xperia ZL if its available


----------



## prime_225 (May 8, 2013)

Strike_Riku said:


> Thanks bro  out of the two I would go for J as it has Jelly Bean, but I a lot of people say it lags and has a cr*ppy camera...
> 
> Faithfully,
> -Riku
> Snapsynos Dev Team.

Click to collapse



J with jelly bean has NO LAGS. Trust me. My friend has one. Xperia J's performance with JB is almost similar to the P's JB performance. But, yeah, the camera is crappy.Still it's a great phone.


----------



## AzureV (May 8, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Go with optimus G its a VFM and AFAIK it has no sd card slot you could also look into xperia ZL if its available

Click to collapse



I don't think it's available in my area yet. And I also wonder, is there any crucial difference between Optimus G E975 and E973 variants? The latter is more expensive here, and it is really weird.

Also, I am currently using SGN2. Would it be a downgrade to go for either Optimus G or Xperia Z? They are cheaper here, and that confuses me. I have heard that Snapdragon CPUs are awesome.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## nikufellow (May 8, 2013)

AzureV said:


> I don't think it's available in my area yet. And I also wonder, is there any crucial difference between Optimus G E975 and E973 variants? The latter is more expensive here, and it is really weird.
> 
> Also, I am currently using SGN2. Would it be a downgrade to go for either Optimus G or Xperia Z? They are cheaper here, and that confuses me. I have heard that Snapdragon CPUs are awesome.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I don't know how both OG versions differ btw xz or og won't be a downgrade over n2 in terms of specs as they house newer gen socs however lack of s pen and screen size, if that matters,  can be thought of as a downgrade!


----------



## Razvan03Andrei (May 8, 2013)

Looking for a tablet to have good graphics and great performances in games.

Asus Transformer Prime TF700T
Samsung Note 10.1
Samsung Note 8
Nexus 10

In terms of performance (in games, graphics) that you choose it?

I was thinking to get my Nexus 10. Why? Resolution, high performance (hopefully) affordable price.
Samsung Note 10.1 or 8 have a lower resolution, but I think the performance is about the same.
Asus Transformer is very good. Tegra 3 does its job very well, especially the graphics are very good.

Thank you!


----------



## Strike_Riku (May 8, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Well, s Advance is all that comes to mind. It has a 4' screen. And even a separate XDA forum  (it wasn't there before)
> And since it just got JB, there'll be support for at least a year.
> 
> It had some network issues but after JB it all seems to have wiped out.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I have talked myself out of a new phone. With my U having a nearly stable JB I want to get a N7. Do you know where I can pick up the 16gb one for under £150?

Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nikufellow (May 8, 2013)

Razvan03Andrei said:


> Looking for a tablet to have good graphics and great performances in games.
> 
> Asus Transformer Prime TF700T
> Samsung Note 10.1
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for nex 10 it'll suffice alll your needs plus brilliant screen - a great VFM IMO however you can't go wrong even if you choose the transformer


----------



## xXmahriXx (May 8, 2013)

***DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

hello people
Im curently the owner of a galaxy gio running the enhanced236 room (which I found very freaking awesome & fast)

I wanna upgrade to something with like 1.2+ ghz dual/quad core & at least 1 gb ram
if it doesnt have a sd card slot then it should have 16 gb (even 32 if the price wont go up too much)

I was thinking at the xiomi mi2 but thats kinda difficult to find at a price between 200 to 250 euro

waiting for suggestions & thank you


----------



## masterfaster (May 8, 2013)

Hi !

I have two simple question, what did you think guys about HTC ONE SV ? Jelly Bean  4.1.2 version have all features like a one x ? I mean, for example, the beautiful animated weather on the lock screen like as ONE X ? In Poland cost 253.09 USD - 284.73 USD . 

Thanks you for your answer and sorry for English :angel:


----------



## agottschling (May 8, 2013)

*Looking for a cheap HTC phone*

I'm looking for a cheap HTC phone and I don't want a carrier contract. Basically I want a phone that isn't activated but i can use as a development phone eg. nexus 4 but with a lower price.
Thanks
AGottschling


----------



## nikufellow (May 9, 2013)

^^^desire c/x


----------



## snake96 (May 9, 2013)

My contract expires Dec or I can upgrade OCT with tmo.

I mostly read stuff: pages on dolphin browser and textbooks in pdf. email, calling and texting.  typing things to-do and small notes and scheduling my day.  I also use it as my main camera.  I sometimes play games, movies rarely.

What should I get? I want something new-ish like S3.  Should i upgrade or wait?


----------



## sheikh boy (May 9, 2013)

*gaming laptop under 35k*

anyone pls suggest me a gaming laptop under 35000 plss...


----------



## OverkillSD (May 9, 2013)

sheikh boy said:


> anyone pls suggest me a gaming laptop under 35000 plss...

Click to collapse



Any of them?  No but seriously, even under $3500, just about anything.  This is not the place to ask this, but PM me and I'll help you out.

Also, shameless "bump":


OverkillSD said:


> My Bionic is starting to go; microphone is dying, Bluetooth radio isn't nearly as strong as it was, it's always running out of RAM, and other little annoyances.
> 
> I like the removable battery on my phone, and I *HATE* the Razr Maxx HD for not having one; otherwise I wouldn't even be asking =/  So here's my list of what's important to me   Oh, and if you haven't caught on by now, I'm with Verizon.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## nikufellow (May 9, 2013)

sheikh boy said:


> anyone pls suggest me a gaming laptop under 35000 plss...

Click to collapse



Look for AMD trinity ones (the ones with a10 and that support assymmetric cross firing.


----------



## masterfaster (May 9, 2013)

Someone knows something about HTC ONE SV and jelly bean 4.1.2 ? Please reply

I greet...


----------



## AzureV (May 9, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> I don't know how both OG versions differ btw xz or og won't be a downgrade over n2 in terms of specs as they house newer gen socs however lack of s pen and screen size, if that matters,  can be thought of as a downgrade!

Click to collapse



I haven't used the S Pen much and its screen size is slightly too slim for me. I saw my friend's Nexus 4 having a wider feel of screen despite its shorter diagonal. The first version of SGN seems to have wider screen too, and I kinda like that.

However, the battery life is a great concern to me. I dearly enjoy the 3100 mAh battery of SGN2. But if the OG or XZ's Snapdragon is more energy efficient, I will likely move to either one.

One more point though, which between the 3 has the best camera?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## nikufellow (May 9, 2013)

AzureV said:


> I haven't used the S Pen much and its screen size is slightly too slim for me. I saw my friend's Nexus 4 having a wider feel of screen despite its shorter diagonal. The first version of SGN seems to have wider screen too, and I kinda like that.
> 
> However, the battery life is a great concern to me. I dearly enjoy the 3100 mAh battery of SGN2. But if the OG or XZ's Snapdragon is more energy efficient, I will likely move to either one.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Between OG and XZ -  XZ anyday btw dont know how XZ fares up against note 2


----------



## griffsterb (May 9, 2013)

My first and only smartphone has been an iPhone 4. I wanted to try Android so I pre-ordered the galaxy s4 from Verizon. However I am not sure that is what I want. I have been doing a lot of research and have concerns about the bloatware on this device... I do plan to flash a custom ROM given that this option becomes available with the locked bootloader... 

The google nexus and HTC One also appeal to me but neither are available from Verizon. I have heard that verizon 'sh*t on' the nexus 4 and it is unlikely they will carry any newer versions. And there is only speculation about the HTC one coming to verizon. I also don't know how I feel about no microSD or removable battery on the One, although that has not been an issue for me with my iphone before. 

I am not on contract and can afford full price on the s4/one/any other phone. The problem is I currently have unlimited data on Verizon and only pay about $55/month. I've considered switching to t-mobile because they carry more phones and don't seem to be as douchey as verizon but I would be looking at $80/mo for unlimited with slightly worse coverage in my area and no LTE. 

So basically, I am completely lost. It would be nice to stick it to verizon and at the same time get access to more phones on t-mobile. However the easiest option is to stick with my pre-order and pray that I can get CM on my gs4 within a reasonable amount of time. The stock android and unlocked bootloader on the nexus appeal to me as well, but that's on another carrier. The One seems to be more sleek with a better UI than the gs4, but that is not on verizon either and will be locked as well. 

Help?


----------



## Phenziox (May 9, 2013)

agottschling said:


> I'm looking for a cheap HTC phone and I don't want a carrier contract. Basically I want a phone that isn't activated but i can use as a development phone eg. nexus 4 but with a lower price.
> Thanks
> AGottschling

Click to collapse



HTC desire c, it's about to have a fully functional cm10

And there's some really nice people In the forums of the c 

Sent from my HTC Desire C


----------



## Jeckel (May 9, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Between OG and XZ -  XZ anyday btw dont know how XZ fares up against note 2

Click to collapse



The N2 is a great choice as it is but if you don't like the bloatware there are alot of custom ROMs available to choose from right here on XDA.


----------



## AzureV (May 10, 2013)

Jeckel said:


> The N2 is a great choice as it is but if you don't like the bloatware there are alot of custom ROMs available to choose from right here on XDA.

Click to collapse



Well, I have no problem with the bloatware as I can easily freeze them via Titanium Backup. My wife has been saying she doesn't like the colors of the pictures taken from N2, but loves those taken from my O4X (which she now uses), and I'm also in a tight budget situation, which has made me consider "downgrading" to cheaper Android phone but preferably similarly well spec-ed one. OG and XZ came to my mind as I found a good promotion for both of them. Just not sure about their battery life and camera.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ronny927 (May 10, 2013)

*Phone to buy*

The Galaxy S2.
Has many ROMS to choose from, more durable compared to the S IV and S III, and Note series, and also dual core 1.2 GHz.


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2013)

Phenziox said:


> I wouldn't buy HTC if I were you, their customer support is just plain bad and they tend to keep source codes away from public. The s2 plus should be a good choice, but development on that might be lacking in comparison with the regular s2. S2 plus is better specced though.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire C

Click to collapse



Hi mate.
I agree on you for the behaviour of htc regarding source code release but can you tell me how galaxy s2 plus is better specced?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (May 10, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Hi mate.
> I agree on you for the behaviour of htc regarding source code release but can you tell me how galaxy s2 plus is better specced?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Benchmarks say so. That's it!
No other reason. Which is why one should get the s2 over s2+

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Benchmarks say so. That's it!
> No other reason. Which is why one should get the s2 over s2+
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I know that S2 is more powerful than the S2+ but the other member pointed at the S2+ being better specced than the S2.
U can read the post above

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## hadiss4418 (May 10, 2013)

I wanna optimus g pro at&t

Sent from my LG-KU5400 using xda app-developers app


----------



## nikufellow (May 10, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I know that S2 is more powerful than the S2+ but the other member pointed at the S2+ being better specced than the S2.
> U can read the post above
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



One cannot say s2 is better spec'd than s2+ or vice versa even o if you see benchmarks the only significant difference is when it comes to gpu intensive tests because vediocore gpu can't match Mali400mp otherwise its more or less a tie so you can't be wrong if s2+ is your choice. If you don't plan on using custom roms you'll be better off with s2+ as official support for s2 has almost died out but if you do plan on switching roms and trying out aosp nightly builds as they come s2 should be the obvious choice IMO


----------



## i9100g user (May 10, 2013)

This seems to be a good 380$ phone 

http://www.sonymobile.com/global-en/products/phones/xperia-l/specifications/

With adreno 305 and snapdragon 400 dual clocked at 1ghz(better than S2)


----------



## vance09 (May 10, 2013)

So, I ordered a HTC One developer edition, which arrived with dust underneath the screen. I sent it back, and now two weeks later I am informed by HTC that my order has been delayed and that my new exchanged phone won't ship until May 31. Understandably, I canceled the exchange, and am now faced with the dilemma. The only carrier I will use is T-Mobile, and they only offer the One in 32gb and the S4 in 16gb. Now, all things set aside I prefer the One but I have a lot of media on my phone and 32gb, while probably enough, would leave me with little breathing room. On the other hand, with the S4, I would be able to us a SD, but the small internal memory (only 9gb available to users) means that I will have little room for games and other large apps. Which one do you think I should go with?


----------



## vj_dustin (May 10, 2013)

vance09 said:


> So, I ordered a HTC One developer edition, which arrived with dust underneath the screen. I sent it back, and now two weeks later I am informed by HTC that my order has been delayed and that my new exchanged phone won't ship until May 31. Understandably, I canceled the exchange, and am now faced with the dilemma. The only carrier I will use is T-Mobile, and they only offer the One in 32gb and the S4 in 16gb. Now, all things set aside I prefer the One but I have a lot of media on my phone and 32gb, while probably enough, would leave me with little breathing room. On the other hand, with the S4, I would be able to us a SD, but the small internal memory (only 9gb available to users) means that I will have little room for games and other large apps. Which one do you think I should go with?

Click to collapse



9gigs is wayyy huge!
Because no matter how heavy apps or games you'd put on, the data can go on the sdcard so the internal memory used would be negligible. 
This is only if 32gb feels low to you.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vance09 (May 10, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> 9gigs is wayyy huge!
> Because no matter how heavy apps or games you'd put on, the data can go on the sdcard so the internal memory used would be negligible.
> This is only if 32gb feels low to you.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



But apps cannot be stored on SD cards anymore. Which means after 2 or 3 big HD games, I will have pretty much used up the internal memory.


----------



## masterfaster (May 10, 2013)

Ok guys i found reply for my question about HTC ONE SV and android features  I greet


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (May 11, 2013)

> > Originally Posted by [email protected]
> > I know that S2 is more powerful than the S2+ but the other member pointed at the S2+ being better specced than the S2.
> > U can read the post above
> >
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



If your into changin roms and want a good performance at damn low  price dan s2 is ur safe bet...!!!because at dat price u wont have many or any choice 


Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## nikufellow (May 11, 2013)

vance09 said:


> So, I ordered a HTC One developer edition, which arrived with dust underneath the screen. I sent it back, and now two weeks later I am informed by HTC that my order has been delayed and that my new exchanged phone won't ship until May 31. Understandably, I canceled the exchange, and am now faced with the dilemma. The only carrier I will use is T-Mobile, and they only offer the One in 32gb and the S4 in 16gb. Now, all things set aside I prefer the One but I have a lot of media on my phone and 32gb, while probably enough, would leave me with little breathing room. On the other hand, with the S4, I would be able to us a SD, but the small internal memory (only 9gb available to users) means that I will have little room for games and other large apps. Which one do you think I should go with?

Click to collapse



If you do feel 25gigs on one ain't gonna suffice your needs then better get s4


----------



## Yeabsira (May 11, 2013)

*xperia T, TX or V*

I'm not an expert but all have S4 chipsets their differences is only the V supports LTE network am I right .which is better I am confused whether to buy
The Sony xperia T, TX or V need help


----------



## Varad297 (May 12, 2013)

*go with the htc One*

i use a samsung galaxy note and yes your concern about the lesser internal memory is very true. so htc One is the definite winner for you. hit thanks if it helped.



vance09 said:


> So, I ordered a HTC One developer edition, which arrived with dust underneath the screen. I sent it back, and now two weeks later I am informed by HTC that my order has been delayed and that my new exchanged phone won't ship until May 31. Understandably, I canceled the exchange, and am now faced with the dilemma. The only carrier I will use is T-Mobile, and they only offer the One in 32gb and the S4 in 16gb. Now, all things set aside I prefer the One but I have a lot of media on my phone and 32gb, while probably enough, would leave me with little breathing room. On the other hand, with the S4, I would be able to us a SD, but the small internal memory (only 9gb available to users) means that I will have little room for games and other large apps. Which one do you think I should go with?

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 09:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 AM ----------

the development for the s2 is amazing and it is anyway a very good buy. and the current price is ridiculously low. so s2 is the one for you. hit thanks if it helped.



Shahan_mik3 said:


> If your into changin roms and want a good performance at damn low  price dan s2 is ur safe bet...!!!because at dat price u wont have many or any choice
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## IcyDevil_ (May 12, 2013)

I am looking for a (relatively) low cost phone with good specs. Any suggestions? Reference would be Xperia V. It has decent specs and can be found at around USD $360.
P.S. Small screen size preferred


----------



## saket_oo (May 12, 2013)

xperia sp (s4 pro, adreno 320, 720p, nfc, bluetooth 4.0, expandable memory) released a few days ago.. is there somethin similar but with ips or slcd  and aroun 480$ price?????


----------



## nikufellow (May 12, 2013)

saket_oo said:


> xperia sp (s4 pro, adreno 320, 720p, nfc, bluetooth 4.0, expandable memory) released a few days ago.. is there somethin similar but with ips or slcd  and aroun 480$ price?????

Click to collapse



Lg l9/xperia L


----------



## pmate (May 12, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have a really hard time choosing a smartphone. What would you recommend?

*Xperia T/ LG 4X HD/ something else*

I want mostly:
- good custom rom(s)
- nice HD screen
- fast processor (responsive)

EDIT:
I don't want SGS


----------



## mhoss48 (May 12, 2013)

pmate said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a really hard time choosing a smartphone. What would you recommend?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why dont you check up the htc one x ? Decent android dev.
Gorgeous screen 
Tegra 3 is well know for special features in games and runs big games smoothly 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium. Hit like if i helped u.


----------



## ult shreds (May 12, 2013)

*Google io*

Are there any comfirmed devices to come out of google io 2013


----------



## pmate (May 12, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> Why dont you check up the htc one x ? Decent android dev.
> Gorgeous screen
> Tegra 3 is well know for special features in games and runs big games smoothly
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium. Hit like if i helped u.

Click to collapse



HTC One X is a nice option, but it's about 100-150USD more expensive than Xperia T in my country. I don't really know what am I paying here for (slightly better materials and design? or the HTC mark?).


----------



## nikufellow (May 13, 2013)

pmate said:


> HTC One X is a nice option, but it's about 100-150USD more expensive than Xperia T in my country. I don't really know what am I paying here for (slightly better materials and design? or the HTC mark?).

Click to collapse



How about xperia tx/v/sp

---------- Post added at 08:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 AM ----------




ult shreds said:


> Are there any comfirmed devices to come out of google io 2013

Click to collapse



Nothing yet


----------



## yaser250 (May 13, 2013)

What is the best full keyboard android device?


----------



## saket_oo (May 13, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Lg l9/xperia L

Click to collapse



let me rephrase my question : s4 pro (dual/quad core), ips/slcd,>4' screen, price <480$
is there something that fits ????


----------



## nikufellow (May 13, 2013)

saket_oo said:


> let me rephrase my question : s4 pro (dual/quad core), ips/slcd,>4' screen, price <480$
> is there something that fits ????

Click to collapse



Lg Optimus G don't know if it is priced under 480usd btw here its priced just a tad above SP and be advised that SP's camera is sub par if that matters to you


----------



## saket_oo (May 13, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Lg Optimus G don't know if it is priced under 480usd btw here its priced just a tad above SP and be advised that SP's camera is sub par if that matters to you

Click to collapse



optimus g is 602$.....
how bad is camera????

and what about the lenovo k900 (expet it has bull**** ui and it wwill never get dev support it is a great phone)

just saw some online reviews of sp....... noticeable lag.


----------



## nikufellow (May 13, 2013)

saket_oo said:


> optimus g is 602$.....
> how bad is camera????
> 
> and what about the lenovo k900 (expet it has bull**** ui and it wwill never get dev support it is a great phone)
> ...

Click to collapse



See gsmarena review amd you'll know why camera sucks btw dont know if its a software issue, if so, it'll be mostly fixed by Sony in next update. The lenovo is good in specs but i wouldn't suggest it due to little or no dev support at all. Also is oppo find 5 available


----------



## saket_oo (May 13, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> See gsmarena review amd you'll know why camera sucks btw dont know if its a software issue, if so, it'll be mostly fixed by Sony in next update. The lenovo is good in specs but i wouldn't suggest it due to little or no dev support at all. Also is oppo find 5 available

Click to collapse



oppo is going to be available 430$ 16gb/ 600$ 32$gb


----------



## victorreis777 (May 13, 2013)

*Galaxy Grand Duos*

I would greatly appreciate  if someone that have this phone comment about the screen quality and upload screenshots of apps like Facebook, Twitter and Flipboard, preferably those who did change the dpi ... Thank you!


----------



## Hrishikesh Somchatwar (May 13, 2013)

*Which phone should I choose?*

hello there,
I am thinking to get a new phone these days.
I don't like android and also know that it has no competition in front of Windows Phone 8.
So After all my search I found these phones......All of them are from the Nokia Lumia Family.....
The 620,520 or 522.
So which should I choose.....after all its my first phone!! And my budget is about 14 to 15k


----------



## Felimenta97 (May 14, 2013)

Hrishikesh Somchatwar said:


> hello there,
> I am thinking to get a new phone these days.
> I don't like android and also know that it has no competition in front of Windows Phone 8.
> So After all my search I found these phones......All of them are from the Nokia Lumia Family.....
> ...

Click to collapse



Afaik, the higher the number, the best it is. So,of you can get a 620, good. If not, 522 and if not 520.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk HD


----------



## vj_dustin (May 14, 2013)

Hrishikesh Somchatwar said:


> hello there,
> I am thinking to get a new phone these days.
> I don't like android and also know that it has no competition in front of Windows Phone 8.
> So After all my search I found these phones......All of them are from the Nokia Lumia Family.....
> ...

Click to collapse







Felimenta97 said:


> Afaik, the higher the number, the best it is. So,of you can get a 620, good. If not, 522 and if not 520.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Actually one of my friends recently asked me to look up windows devices for him and till that point even I thought the number represents the upper hand. 
But actually the 520 is a great one and the 620 has barely anything over it.
So I'd say the 520

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nikufellow (May 14, 2013)

Hrishikesh Somchatwar said:


> hello there,
> I am thinking to get a new phone these days.
> I don't like android and also know that it has no competition in front of Windows Phone 8.
> So After all my search I found these phones......All of them are from the Nokia Lumia Family.....
> ...

Click to collapse



Extend your budget a bit more and get 720 -  you won't regret else get 620 better screen IMO


----------



## spangeman (May 14, 2013)

*Android phone, budget - $150*

Can someone suggest an android phone for under $150. Brand doesn't matter.
Camera quality is also unimportant to me.
Happy to get a used phone.

I'd like to know what would give the best spec right now for that kind of money.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## nikufellow (May 14, 2013)

spangeman said:


> Can someone suggest an android phone for under $150. Brand doesn't matter.
> Camera quality is also unimportant to me.
> Happy to get a used phone.
> 
> I'd like to know what would give the best spec right now for that kind of money.

Click to collapse



How about pantech burst/discover /flex


----------



## yaser250 (May 14, 2013)

*Tablet*

Can someone suggest an android tablet around $400 with a good camera and screen


----------



## Hrishikesh Somchatwar (May 14, 2013)

ka-la said:


> To buy Nexus 7 or wait for Microsoft Surface?
> 
> The question is really if the Surface will be cheaper than I bet it'll be (under 500)
> Nexus 7 seems like awesome tablet, but I think it might be too small for me , but im not really sure, since I never owned a tablet, and where I live I cant go and see any 7 inch tablets in store.
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you must wait....... as you know technology updates everyday..!! and i guess if its not urgent for you; then why not wait?? 
The more you wait the better you get..!!  :highfive:


----------



## Notlaw1976 (May 14, 2013)

Hi all, 

What's a good handset to play with and learn the ropes about rooting and flashing ROMs to? 

I want something inexpensive to buy, I've looked at Ascend G300 and Motorola Atrix 4G as I could buy them used for around £50-70. 

I want to learn what I'm doing and experiment a bit with different ROMs, launchers, etc. I'm a total noob so want to learn on something cheap before I try it on my SGS3LTE. 

Thanks guys. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nikufellow (May 14, 2013)

Notlaw1976 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> What's a good handset to play with and learn the ropes about rooting and flashing ROMs to?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The guides for rooting, flashing are more or less self explanatory and moreover you could always use the forums to solve any doubts.The chances of screwing up your device is pretty low these days provided you have patience to read and understand stuff so I wouldn't really recommend buying a new device, which is actually a downgrade over your  s3 ,for the sake of learning rooting and all


----------



## dazza_84 (May 15, 2013)

Hi, I recently got my upgrade which was a galaxy note 2, but within 2 weeks I had to send it back due to being faulty, it was also quite on the huge side and quite uncomfortable to hold so I decided to get them to send me an iphone 5 loooool... Now I'm so bored with it and intend to sell it, I have to pick out of 2 phones which I'm really quite interested in, either the xperia T (007 phone... Say no more lol) or the nexus 4??? Really confused and need help???
Thanks alot


----------



## gagdude (May 15, 2013)

Hrishikesh Somchatwar said:


> I think you must wait....... as you know technology updates everyday..!! and i guess if its not urgent for you; then why not wait??
> The more you wait the better you get..!!  :highfive:

Click to collapse



If you think that way, you'll be stuck waiting on the next big thing EVERY TIME.
Should I get x or wait for y?
Y comes out, now should I wait for z?
Z comes out, now should I wait for K?
K comes out, now should I wait for X v2?

Your logic is terrible. Get the Nexus 7. Surface is the terrible mix between tablet and PC. Has a PC interface but can't run x86 apps. At least Android has a suite of applications. If you want PC capabilities, get a full on PC, not mixture

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## nikufellow (May 15, 2013)

dazza_84 said:


> Hi, I recently got my upgrade which was a galaxy note 2, but within 2 weeks I had to send it back due to being faulty, it was also quite on the huge side and quite uncomfortable to hold so I decided to get them to send me an iphone 5 loooool... Now I'm so bored with it and intend to sell it, I have to pick out of 2 phones which I'm really quite interested in, either the xperia T (007 phone... Say no more lol) or the nexus 4??? Really confused and need help???
> Thanks alot

Click to collapse



Get nexus 4hands down its a complete VFM


----------



## skalagix (May 15, 2013)

No! Get an Asus Fonepad!  It's a great 7" phablet with a fantastic pricetag and an intel processor.


----------



## Hrishikesh Somchatwar (May 15, 2013)

*please man!*



gagdude said:


> If you think that way, you'll be stuck waiting on the next big thing EVERY TIME.
> Should I get x or wait for y?
> Y comes out, now should I wait for z?
> Z comes out, now should I wait for K?
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay first tell me then why did you asked about should you wait if you don't want too??


----------



## kiko10o (May 15, 2013)

dazza_84 said:


> Hi, I recently got my upgrade which was a galaxy note 2, but within 2 weeks I had to send it back due to being faulty, it was also quite on the huge side and quite uncomfortable to hold so I decided to get them to send me an iphone 5 loooool... Now I'm so bored with it and intend to sell it, I have to pick out of 2 phones which I'm really quite interested in, either the xperia T (007 phone... Say no more lol) or the nexus 4??? Really confused and need help???
> Thanks alot

Click to collapse



note 2 battery is much better than any other samsung galaxy.
nexus 4 is chip fast and with 2g ram, but without option to external SD.


I would go for nexus 4 because it's the cheapest and fastest - value for the money


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (May 15, 2013)

People who want to buy nexus 4 hold ur horses because 

*applaude* galaxy s4 google edition is hea *whistle*

What is google edition u ask???
It is like samsung galaxy s4 and nexus 4 had a baby
Stock vanilla experience and updates by google same as nexus device !!!!! With unlocked bootloader its lyk nexus 5 from samsung  :beer::beer:

Rom : MIUI V5 
Kernel :  HIROX V5 INTENSIVE 
Modem :  NELP2

*click THANKS if you think my post was HELPFUL *


----------



## kiko10o (May 15, 2013)

Shahan_mik3 said:


> People who want to buy nexus 4 hold ur horses because
> 
> *applaude* galaxy s4 google edition is hea *whistle*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yes, but nexus 4 is much cheaper than SG4


----------



## Alaris (May 15, 2013)

Ok so what should I do? On contract 32gb s4, nexus 4 or pay the money for google s4?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (May 16, 2013)

S4 google edition is your safe bet and it costs 650 $ via play store with unlocked bootloader
Its better version than s4 or nexus 4
:beer::beer:

Rom : MIUI V5 
Kernel :  HIROX V5 INTENSIVE 
Modem :  NELP2

*click THANKS if you think my post was HELPFUL *

---------- Post added at 08:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 AM ----------

And the storage issue faced by s4 where we get 9 gb out of 16gb ...wont be on google s4 as it is stock and no bloatwares 

Rom : MIUI V5 
Kernel :  HIROX V5 INTENSIVE 
Modem :  NELP2

*click THANKS if you think my post was HELPFUL *

---------- Post added at 08:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 AM ----------




kiko10o said:


> yes, but nexus 4 is much cheaper than SG4

Click to collapse



But what can you do with 16gb(13+gb) storage??? If you want top notch hardware and extra storage space and good ol samsung service than u have to pay few extra bucks :thumbup:

Rom : MIUI V5 
Kernel :  HIROX V5 INTENSIVE 
Modem :  NELP2

*click THANKS if you think my post was HELPFUL *


----------



## KidCarter93 (May 16, 2013)

Alaris said:


> Ok so what should I do? On contract 32gb s4, nexus 4 or pay the money for google s4?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You basically narrow this down to 2 options. Nexus 4 or S4. The Google S4 is pointless to XDA members because if you have a S4 and want the stock android experience, wait for ROMs or use a launcher. OS updates won't be a problem either because we don't need to wait for updates as we have XDA devs who will push the update to the standard S4 right away anyway.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (May 16, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> You basically narrow this down to 2 options. Nexus 4 or S4. The Google S4 is pointless to XDA members because if you have a S4 and want the stock android experience, wait for ROMs or use a launcher. OS updates won't be a problem either because we don't need to wait for updates as we have XDA devs who will push the update to the standard S4 right away anyway.

Click to collapse



Then there are these people on XDA who only want to type fast boot OEM unlock then  waaaaalaaaaa 

And I suspect that Samsung will lock the real s4 down even further and just tell us to buy the Google edition 

Send in the Clowns


----------



## nikufellow (May 16, 2013)

If the hardware of google is same as the other version then as soon us the bootloader gets unlocked the firmware can be ported with little or no changes.


----------



## makriggs (May 16, 2013)

Hello,

 I am actually a bit confused. Should I go with Samsung galaxy tab 2 p3110 which is for 8999/- or Should I go for nexus 7 which is almost double the price 15999/- . Thank you


----------



## nikufellow (May 16, 2013)

makriggs said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am actually a bit confused. Should I go with Samsung galaxy tab 2 p3110 which is for 8999/- or Should I go for nexus 7 which is almost double the price 1599/- . Thank you

Click to collapse



Nexus 7 of course, if you can afford it then no better alternative also tab 2 is dated


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (May 16, 2013)

makriggs said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am actually a bit confused. Should I go with Samsung galaxy tab 2 p3110 which is for 8999/- or Should I go for nexus 7 which is almost double the price 15999/- . Thank you

Click to collapse



Nexus 7

Rom : MIUI V5 
Kernel :  HIROX V5 INTENSIVE 
Modem :  NELP2

*click THANKS if you think my post was HELPFUL *


----------



## magnus the bullmastiff (May 16, 2013)

Guys i need your opinion.
Between nexus 10 and note 10.1 what device do you recommend and why?
I will use the tablet for gaming, browsing and youtube, but main request gaming. I love the nexxy for its screen and for the processor, but not sure how it would run games at THAT resolution. And the note 10.1 has low resolution, but there is a quad core, which pushes less pixels than the nexus. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Cheers!
Sent from my GT-P7310 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## -DarkKnight- (May 16, 2013)

magnus the bullmastiff said:


> Guys i need your opinion.
> Between nexus 10 and note 10.1 what device do you recommend and why?
> I will use the tablet for gaming, browsing and youtube, but main request gaming. I love the nexxy for its screen and for the processor, but not sure how it would run games at THAT resolution. And the note 10.1 has low resolution, but there is a quad core, which pushes less pixels than the nexus.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 10

Send in the Clowns


----------



## dibblebill (May 16, 2013)

magnus the bullmastiff said:


> Guys i need your opinion.
> Between nexus 10 and note 10.1 what device do you recommend and why?
> I will use the tablet for gaming, browsing and youtube, but main request gaming. I love the nexxy for its screen and for the processor, but not sure how it would run games at THAT resolution. And the note 10.1 has low resolution, but there is a quad core, which pushes less pixels than the nexus.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> ...

Click to collapse



Games run fine. Just beware of manufacturer defects and get them fixed as soon as possible. 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## lluis.lsm (May 16, 2013)

Hi,

If I plan to put cm10.1 as soon as it gets stable, what device do you recommend me, the htc one or i9505?? I am affraid of camera issues (now have i9300)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (May 16, 2013)

lluis.lsm said:


> Hi,
> 
> If I plan to put cm10.1 as soon as it gets stable, what device do you recommend me, the htc one or i9505?? I am affraid of camera issues (now have i9300)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



See few posts above......
If u want pure vanilla with latest updates go for galaxy s4 google edition 

Rom : MIUI V5 
Kernel :  HIROX V5 INTENSIVE 
Modem :  NELP2

*click THANKS if you think my post was HELPFUL *


----------



## lluis.lsm (May 16, 2013)

Shahan_mik3 said:


> See few posts above......
> If u want pure vanilla with latest updates go for galaxy s4 google edition
> 
> Rom : MIUI V5
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your response, but I already knew about that . I wish I could buy it, but I am planning to buy it subsidized at vodafone spain for 260€ and it cannot be the google edition.. Im being suspicious about google edition being different in some parts like camera firmware and not being able to install it on i9505... 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (May 16, 2013)

lluis.lsm said:


> Thanks for your response, but I already knew about that . I wish I could buy it, but I am planning to buy it subsidized at vodafone spain for 260€ and it cannot be the google edition..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didnt get u....not being able to install what???



Rom : MIUI V5 
Kernel :  HIROX V5 INTENSIVE 
Modem :  NELP2

*click THANKS if you think my post was HELPFUL *


----------



## lluis.lsm (May 16, 2013)

Shahan_mik3 said:


> I didnt get u....not being able to install what???
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cm10.1 on my i9300 has never been close to stable. There always be bugs specially on the camera due to exynos lack of sources and I promised myself not to buy another samsung phone :banghead:

But with the s4, in spain we will have the snapdragon version and I am trying to figure out how this support will be. 

If the gs4 google edition is identical in hw to the snapdragon version then the support is guaranteed but, if not? With the actual sources is it possible to have completely bug free camera? Is more likely to happen the htc one? Or none of them? 

Thanks again



Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (May 16, 2013)

lluis.lsm said:


> Cm10.1 on my i9300 has never been close to stable. There always be bugs specially on the camera due to exynos lack of sources and I promised myself not to buy another samsung phone :banghead:
> 
> But with the s4, in spain we will have the snapdragon version and I am trying to figure out how this support will be.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There is still no proper source statin whether the google edition will be of exynos or snapdragon u might have to wait till august or until it is revealed....
AGREE samsung is acting like apple :l 
I love htc on design its unique.....but heard few bad  reviews abt its camera
They major advantage buying samsung flagship device is its online support for many years :thumbup::beer:

Rom : MIUI V5 
Kernel :  HIROX V5 INTENSIVE 
Modem :  NELP2

*click THANKS if you think my post was HELPFUL *


----------



## lluis.lsm (May 16, 2013)

Shahan_mik3 said:


> There is still no proper source statin whether the google edition will be of exynos or snapdragon u might have to wait till august or until it is revealed....
> AGREE samsung is acting like apple :l
> I love htc on design its unique.....but heard few bad  reviews abt its camera
> They major advantage buying samsung flagship device is its online support for many years :thumbup::beer:
> ...

Click to collapse



Bad camera and build quality issues. I was almost decided on the one until google IO and S4GE 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (May 16, 2013)

lluis.lsm said:


> Bad camera and build quality issues. I was almost decided on the one until google IO and S4GE
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I hate samsung for there dumb design coz almost all samsung mid-high end device look alike.
In ur case Listening to yourself is the best option ....
 and M Sure s4ge will be treated as nexus 5 by developers

Rom : MIUI V5 
Kernel :  HIROX V5 INTENSIVE 
Modem :  NELP2

*click THANKS if you think my post was HELPFUL *


----------



## shikhar.smc (May 17, 2013)

*New Device*

Hi all,
I alredy have a lot of devices yet I am planning to buy a new one. Following are my current devices:


Galaxy S4
BB Z10
Galaxy Ace Duos
Galaxy S Duos
iPhone 4S
Nokia Asha 200
Nokia 6120c

Since I am very much interested in collecting Gadgets so I want to make a collection of almost all OS available and I have eye upon two new OS. Please Suggest anyone of them as I can buy only one phone right now. My options are:

1. Samsung Wave III (BADA)
2. Nokia Lumia 920 (WP 8)


----------



## zelendel (May 17, 2013)

shikhar.smc said:


> Hi all,
> I alredy have a lot of devices yet I am planning to buy a new one. Following are my current devices:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would go with the Lumia and wait for Samsung to start releasing their Tizen OS which will replace Bada.


----------



## nikufellow (May 17, 2013)

shikhar.smc said:


> Hi all,
> I alredy have a lot of devices yet I am planning to buy a new one. Following are my current devices:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lumia 920 :thumbup: wait for jolla,tizen, ubuntu and Firefox os phones


----------



## Night5talker (May 17, 2013)

one x vs nexus 4?
pros, cons?
which one will be longer supported phone (custom roms, ubuntu touch...)
i like both phones, afraid only to break them and nexus can be broken from both sides since its glossy from both sides....
so what to buy? anyone tried both devices?


----------



## vj_dustin (May 17, 2013)

Night5talker said:


> one x vs nexus 4?
> pros, cons?
> which one will be longer supported phone (custom roms, ubuntu touch...)
> i like both phones, afraid only to break them and nexus can be broken from both sides since its glossy from both sides....
> so what to buy? anyone tried both devices?

Click to collapse



It's a pretty no brainer question.
Get the nexus 4.
A nexus will obviously get the latest and most updates and custom stuff. 
In my country their prices are also almost equal.
Spec wise there is no question that nexus 4 wipes the floor with the one x.
Yes it is more prone to get broken, so just get a nice casing 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phenziox (May 17, 2013)

Friend of mine wants to buy a phone of maximum 200 euros, any suggestions? Android is a must

_ insert funny tapatalk signature here_


----------



## nikufellow (May 17, 2013)

Phenziox said:


> Friend of mine wants to buy a phone of maximum 200 euros, any suggestions? Android is a must
> 
> _ insert funny tapatalk signature here_

Click to collapse



Galaxy s advance/lg l9/xperia L


----------



## Night5talker (May 17, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> It's a pretty no brainer question.
> Get the nexus 4.
> A nexus will obviously get the latest and most updates and custom stuff.
> In my country their prices are also almost equal.
> ...

Click to collapse



thought so but i see ATM one x has more developer posts then nexus, but nexus 4 has official updates so its required only to root it i guess no need for custom ROMs for now...
same here almost equal price


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Mr. Premise (May 17, 2013)

*Quad-core "no-brand" phone - any recommendations?*

There are so many 'chinaphones' out there, it's not doable to check them all out - I'd like to hear recommendations for a rootable quad-core phone, preferably with custom ROMs available (this will be my first Android device, so as an Android noob I'll not make an attempt at making a ROM myself anytime soon). Oh, and size matters, 5 inch or less is preferred.

These are some of the phones I've looked at - I'm interested in your experiences with these and/or suggestions of alternatives.


Jiayu G3S - Jiayu seems to be helpful regarding rooting. There are custom ROMs for G3 so I expect there will be for G3S, too (if the G3 ones doesn't work with G3S already).
    Jiayu G4 - Interesting if the version with 3000 mAh battery becomes available soonish. I'm sure there will be ROMs shortly.
    ThL W8+ - Interesting if the 1.5 GHz version becomes available in June as promised. Custom ROMs are available.
    Umi X1s


----------



## shikhar.smc (May 18, 2013)

*thnx*



nikufellow said:


> Lumia 920 :thumbup: wait for jolla,tizen, ubuntu and Firefox os phones

Click to collapse



Thanx buddy but thing is that i am getting poor reveiws from my frnds for Lumia. Yet i will see to it. thnx


----------



## techpick (May 18, 2013)

*Canvas HD*

I have been using Micromax Canvas HD for over a month. Trust me its just superb. I have been using a few good smartphones, but have to say this has been the best till now. With a Quadcore chip and a GB RAM, its just smooth and easy to use!


----------



## joelquerty (May 18, 2013)

i want cheapest dual core samsung android phone...
i need a suggestion?


----------



## jayc137 (May 18, 2013)

@joelquerty buy a Samsung galaxy S duos or Samsung Galaxy S Advance

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## Lalit Patil (May 18, 2013)

Dont buy S Duos..Its not at all worth..It hangs many times..:thumbdown:
S Advance is a good choice..

Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2

Hit Thanx If I helped-XDA Rule


----------



## vj_dustin (May 18, 2013)

joelquerty said:


> i want cheapest dual core samsung android phone...
> i need a suggestion?

Click to collapse



Either S Advance or xperia go.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nikufellow (May 18, 2013)

joelquerty said:


> i want cheapest dual core samsung android phone...
> i need a suggestion?

Click to collapse



S advance :thumbup:


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (May 18, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> S advance :thumbup:

Click to collapse



S advance sux

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (May 18, 2013)

Shahan_mik3 said:


> S advance sux
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Care to explain? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nikufellow (May 18, 2013)

Shahan_mik3 said:


> S advance sux
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



How come  in fact in the sub 15k range there is no direct competitor for s advance from the likes of sont, lg or htc and it has officiall jb too, the only viable alternative being lg l9 which costs 3k more


----------



## jayc137 (May 18, 2013)

S advance rocks :thumbup:

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## Vivek_Neel (May 18, 2013)

akiratoriyama said:


> S advance rocks :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



+1

And also Battery life is awesome.


Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Codrea (May 19, 2013)

Hey guys I am on s2 and I think I want to upgrade. But confused with option in here. 

I want to ask if htc one aosp development rom is good like i9100g or sony device or not since both using qualcom processor. Or is it suck like exynos samsung? 

And what about battery life of htc one is it better than galaxy s4 or xperia z? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigJoey010 (May 19, 2013)

Codrea said:


> Hey guys I am on s2 and I think I want to upgrade. But confused with option in here.
> 
> I want to ask if htc one aosp development rom is good like i9100g or sony device or not since both using qualcom processor. Or is it suck like exynos samsung?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know if this is only happening to me,but the battery life is horrible. ....in going to replace the phone to check if it's like that,or the issue is from the phone,also get a HTC one since it looks way sexier,higher build quality ...sense 5 looks awesome,better than touchwiz and the camera is amazing .... Also the 2 front  speakers give it an awesome sound ...but it's your choice  

Sent from my HTC One using xda premium


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (May 19, 2013)

Reason my friend is using a advance and he is having freezes and hang issue with latest jb stock on a advances

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vivek_Neel (May 19, 2013)

Shahan_mik3 said:


> Reason my friend is using a advance and he is having freezes and hang issue with latest jb stock on a advances
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Not really here mate..
My brother is using it.. no freezes

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vishalgmumbai (May 19, 2013)

*No Radio in CM10 (B 4.1.2) Final Jan 13 lgp500*

Hi,

Please help there is no radio after installing the JB 4.1.2 on Lgp500.

Regards,
Vishal


----------



## Phenziox (May 19, 2013)

vishalgmumbai said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help there is no radio after installing the JB 4.1.2 on Lgp500.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wrong thread buddy

_ insert funny tapatalk signature here_


----------



## saamsony (May 19, 2013)

can u ppl suggest me a LCD or LED tv below 15000rs


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## nikufellow (May 19, 2013)

saamsony said:


> can u ppl suggest me a LCD or LED tv below 15000rs

Click to collapse



Mate this is not the place to ask


----------



## vj_dustin (May 19, 2013)

saamsony said:


> can u ppl suggest me a LCD or LED tv below 15000rs

Click to collapse



Also in that range you'd get like a 17-19 inch only

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anzm (May 19, 2013)

I'm currently having a HTC Desire and I think the time has come to buy a new smartphone. Problem: Which?

So like thousands of others I try to decide: HTC One or Samsung Galaxy S4 (or wait for Nexus 5 [if there's gonna be a N5...])?

Need your help to make a decision, so I got a few question:

Do you recommend a case for a smartphone like those two? (If a case is really helpful the look and feel of the HTC One isn't a crucial argument, since the S4 looks ugly for me, but has some nice cases)

Which phone has or will have the greater support from the "developer community"?
When the Galaxy S4 Google Edition arrives: Will it be possible to flash a ROM to make every S4 like a "S4 Google Edition"?

When do u think will the next Nexus come out? So: Wait or not wait?


----------



## nikufellow (May 19, 2013)

anzm said:


> I'm currently having a HTC Desire and I think the time has come to buy a new smartphone. Problem: Which?
> 
> So like thousands of others I try to decide: HTC One or Samsung Galaxy S4 (or wait for Nexus 5 [if there's gonna be a N5...])?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Most of your queries are subjective 

*will you put a cover over one or s4
I personally favour one and if i had one i would never hide the beauty beneath any sort of covering 

*which one will have more developer support 
Nobody can tell that with a reliable degree of accuracy at this point of time but both are sure have excellent support from community so you can't go wrong choosing either one 

*can roms be flashed interchangeably
Yes, theoretically its possible especially if there are no hardware differences between both variants of s4 but until it becomes widely available and people start testing nothing can be said for sure


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (May 19, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Most of your queries are subjective
> 
> *will you put a cover over one or s4
> I personally favour one and if i had one i would never hide the beauty beneath any sort of covering
> ...

Click to collapse



I think u must have read 3rd question wrong... 
He asked if it is possible to make normal s4 as Google s4 not flash ROM interchangeably :what::what:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 10:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 PM ----------




anzm said:


> I'm currently having a HTC Desire and I think the time has come to buy a new smartphone. Problem: Which?
> 
> So like thousands of others I try to decide: HTC One or Samsung Galaxy S4 (or wait for Nexus 5 [if there's gonna be a N5...])?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*I highly doubt Nexus 5 anytime soon as s4 GE will be sold on plays tore from Aug possibly with 4.3 

*One is a beauty u don't need a case anyways if it falls down.... Dents are formed which is too irritating... S4 is ugly but strong


*both have great support.... Even though I think s4 support will be more in future as it is released recently and it is samsung flagship so no worries about the support!(but due to exynos source code not being available it might be hard for developer if snapdragon version then no issues) ....... U can make a s4 look like s4GE but u won't get updates from Google which is the main point of s4GE


Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## nikufellow (May 19, 2013)

^i didn't read it wrong i was just framing the question myself to make it shorter and easier to type that might not have been the correct choice of words but still i believe i made sense. What he actually asked and i answered to is whether its possible to flash the vanilla android rom from Google s4 to the normal ones to get a stock android experience similar to that on google one when it launches


----------



## Thug_4_Life (May 19, 2013)

Coming from a One XL user.

I'm in a dilemma of purchasing One or waiting for a new flagship. I'm in love with the One's design and front dual speakers, but not so much with the 2 capacitive buttons and the bazel. I believe that the capacitive buttons can be a huge pain for me. 

Should I just go for the One or wait for a "possibly" improved one? 

Pls help respectable xda members!

Sent from my HTC One XL


----------



## nikufellow (May 19, 2013)

Thug_4_Life said:


> Coming from a One XL user.
> 
> I'm in a dilemma of purchasing One or waiting for a new flagship. I'm in love with the One's design and front dual speakers, but not so much with the 2 capacitive buttons and the bazel. I believe that the capacitive buttons can be a huge pain for me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I wouldn't really suggest waiting because always something new keeps coming up and there is no guarantee that the future flagship you are waiting for will fill in all your ambitions. Atleast knowing the stubborn HTC design paradigm i don't think they'll get rid of those capacitive buttons anytime in near future. IMO get One and be happy.


----------



## Thug_4_Life (May 19, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> I wouldn't really suggest waiting because always something new keeps coming up and there is no guarantee that the future flagship you are waiting for will fill in all your ambitions. Atleast knowing the stubborn HTC design paradigm i don't think they'll get rid of those capacitive buttons anytime in near future. IMO get One and be happy.

Click to collapse



Just wish they made 3 capacitive buttons instead of 2... I guess I'll go with the...haha still deciding. Thx anyways 

Sent from my HTC One XL


----------



## saamsony (May 20, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Also in that range you'd get like a 17-19 inch only
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



can u suggest me an optimal price range for 24-32 incd TV


----------



## Notlaw1976 (May 20, 2013)

>xda-developers 
>asking about tellys 

Wat? 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NuclearTicTac (May 20, 2013)

*Unlocked SIM phone*

Suggestions for a good Unlocked Android phone to use on T-Mobile 3G/4G BYOD?

Max budget: $350 (willing to buy used/refurbished)

I'm currently on a HTC One S with Viper 2.x ROM and it's great!  I'm curious though what else is out there that would be comparable or superior to that right now under a $350 budget.

Thanks!


----------



## Alaris (May 20, 2013)

Probably the nexus 4 if you can save another 50 for shipping and taxes. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bambam1978 (May 20, 2013)

*next phone*

Hey everyone looking to buy a new phone (aren't we all) at the moment i have the sgs i9000 which has been a great phone for me over the last 2 and half years.  I listen to a lot of music, play moderate games like jetpack joyride and i am always flashing custom roms.  I am looking for a phone to do all the same stuff but need a battery that can a last a day without charge on moderate to heavy use mostly on wifi.  If I can cut out the need to flash custom roms by just having a great stock phone than fine but lets be honest i'll probably flash the hell out of it as i think i am a flashoholic. lol I should also mention that i live in canada and will be purchasing and using the phone on the bell network here.  I encourage all responses from everyone bad or good on phone choices.  Thanks everyone!!

edit- Let's say monetary carries no weight here!


----------



## nikufellow (May 20, 2013)

bambam1978 said:


> Hey everyone looking to buy a new phone (aren't we all) at the moment i have the sgs i9000 which has been a great phone for me over the last 2 and half years.  I listen to a lot of music, play moderate games like jetpack joyride and i am always flashing custom roms.  I am looking for a phone to do all the same stuff but need a battery that can a last a day without charge on moderate to heavy use mostly on wifi.  If I can cut out the need to flash custom roms by just having a great stock phone than fine but lets be honest i'll probably flash the hell out of it as i think i am a flashoholic. lol I should also mention that i live in canada and will be purchasing and using the phone on the bell network here.  I encourage all responses from everyone bad or good on phone choices.  Thanks everyone!!

Click to collapse



Please specify a budget so that we may suggest accordingly


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (May 21, 2013)

bambam1978 said:


> Hey everyone looking to buy a new phone (aren't we all) at the moment i have the sgs i9000 which has been a great phone for me over the last 2 and half years.  I listen to a lot of music, play moderate games like jetpack joyride and i am always flashing custom roms.  I am looking for a phone to do all the same stuff but need a battery that can a last a day without charge on moderate to heavy use mostly on wifi.  If I can cut out the need to flash custom roms by just having a great stock phone than fine but lets be honest i'll probably flash the hell out of it as i think i am a flashoholic. lol I should also mention that i live in canada and will be purchasing and using the phone on the bell network here.  I encourage all responses from everyone bad or good on phone choices.  Thanks everyone!!
> 
> edit- Let's say monetary carries no weight here!

Click to collapse



Nexus 4,s3
As u told above these can play any 3d games without a hiccup 
And best device for flashoholic. 
If u are looking for budget device

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bambam1978 (May 21, 2013)

So the nexus 4 is obviously better than the S3 seeing as its newer and has more RAM and a better CPU but I've heard the battery isn't that good and although perfect for flashing and 3d gaming what about sound as I listen to a lot music.  I should also mention that I use WiFi more and do a lot of web surfing YouTube watching so screen on time (great battery) is also very important.  Thanks for your thoughts though I will research more on the nexus 4 any more ideas anyone.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jr866gooner (May 21, 2013)

Got my s2 two years ago and still love it. Ive been doing research on and off over the last month or so as I would do every upgrade and I am certainly not knocking the iphone and it is on my shortlist. I slated it before but have learnt that I cant knock the device til I try it out. Not cinvinced of the BB Z10 anymore, I tried to convince myself it was good but swinging in the direction of apple between the 2. I naturally sway towards the s3 given that ive liked my s2 so that is on the list as a maybe.

Loving my s2 at the moment and will continue to use this rom until upgrade time 

What does also make me lean to iphone is that tapatalk & football manager are available.  Hoping a screen dimming app is also available. I need Tapatalk in my life! I get to help you lovely people and still have a connection to the Android community. Thats important! 

If I do remain with android im not sure if I should go over to htc one x plus or stick with samsung and go with an s3. I love it when upgrade time comes around but it doesnt come round often enough!

Serious research needed over next two months 


Sent from my GS2 running LSS NeatRom Lite


----------



## -DarkKnight- (May 21, 2013)

vishalgmumbai said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help there is no radio after installing the JB 4.1.2 on Lgp500.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have wrong baseband 

Sent from my :tank:

---------- Post added at 06:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 AM ----------




bambam1978 said:


> Hey everyone looking to buy a new phone (aren't we all) at the moment i have the sgs i9000 which has been a great phone for me over the last 2 and half years.  I listen to a lot of music, play moderate games like jetpack joyride and i am always flashing custom roms.  I am looking for a phone to do all the same stuff but need a battery that can a last a day without charge on moderate to heavy use mostly on wifi.  If I can cut out the need to flash custom roms by just having a great stock phone than fine but lets be honest i'll probably flash the hell out of it as i think i am a flashoholic. lol I should also mention that i live in canada and will be purchasing and using the phone on the bell network here.  I encourage all responses from everyone bad or good on phone choices.  Thanks everyone!!
> 
> edit- Let's say monetary carries no weight here!

Click to collapse



The best would be a Galaxy S2. It still is a decent device, plays 3d games, and is pretty cheap 

Sent from my :tank:


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (May 21, 2013)

jr866gooner said:


> Got my s2 two years ago and still love it. Ive been doing research on and off over the last month or so as I would do every upgrade and I am certainly not knocking the iphone and it is on my shortlist. I slated it before but have learnt that I cant knock the device til I try it out. Not cinvinced of the BB Z10 anymore, I tried to convince myself it was good but swinging in the direction of apple between the 2. I naturally sway towards the s3 given that ive liked my s2 so that is on the list as a maybe.
> 
> Loving my s2 at the moment and will continue to use this rom until upgrade time
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is a normal confusion with many people ...... Even though apple has no customisation or flexibility option there is a small part of us which wants to use iPhone we won't be satisfied.
As u love s2 the best option is upgrade to s3 as it has more support than s2.. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## tonyd371 (May 22, 2013)

*better battery*



monkteo said:


> Moto Droid RAZR MAXX have the most powerful battery

Click to collapse



can't get no better until the note 3 comes out or moto razr maxx 2

---------- Post added at 10:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 PM ----------




bambam1978 said:


> So the nexus 4 is obviously better than the S3 seeing as its newer and has more RAM and a better CPU but I've heard the battery isn't that good and although perfect for flashing and 3d gaming what about sound as I listen to a lot music.  I should also mention that I use WiFi more and do a lot of web surfing YouTube watching so screen on time (great battery) is also very important.  Thanks for your thoughts though I will research more on the nexus 4 any more ideas anyone.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



but the razr maxx has the best battery i have seen. i have the note 2 battery is ok i can get about a day and a couple hours but i like to surf and listen to music and watch videos


----------



## -DarkKnight- (May 22, 2013)

tonyd371 said:


> can't get no better until the note 3 comes out or moto razr maxx 2
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There are a few Chinese phones with 4000 mha batteries 

Sent from my :tank:


----------



## tonyd371 (May 22, 2013)

*wait 6 months for the next new phone*



anzm said:


> I'm currently having a HTC Desire and I think the time has come to buy a new smartphone. Problem: Which?
> 
> So like thousands of others I try to decide: HTC One or Samsung Galaxy S4 (or wait for Nexus 5 [if there's gonna be a N5...])?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



their will be a new line up in a minute so when all this rushing for the s4 filters off here come something to get the earth shaking some more

---------- Post added at 10:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 PM ----------




Thug_4_Life said:


> Coming from a One XL user.
> 
> I'm in a dilemma of purchasing One or waiting for a new flagship. I'm in love with the One's design and front dual speakers, but not so much with the 2 capacitive buttons and the bazel. I believe that the capacitive buttons can be a huge pain for me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



they will have the next one in a couple months. just letting you try everything to get the bugs out for the next version so chill you will be seeing an upgrade


----------



## shivaco13 (May 22, 2013)

what is the best and trusted wholesaler site please help me from quality shipping and price of phone i want to buy cheap phone but i dont know where ...

here i found in site 

chinavasion *
fastcardtech *
chinabuye *
everbuying *


----------



## monkteo (May 22, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> There are a few Chinese phones with 4000 mha batteries
> 
> Sent from my :tank:

Click to collapse




OK and there is a huge battery 7000mha for SGS3 (but the look of the phone ?)
I have a 3000mha , and look OK (sgs3)
and 3300mha on moto maxx


----------



## AzureV (May 22, 2013)

tonyd371 said:


> can't get no better until the note 3 comes out or moto razr maxx 2
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you set it right, SGN2 can survive longer than that, and thats only on stock rom with root. I wonder how longer the battery life is when you use custom roms.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## matteo92 (May 22, 2013)

What about this device?

*Huawei Y300*
(I can't post any outside links)

It seems to be very cheap... dual core, display 4", andorid 4.1 :laugh: I'm italian (sorry form my bad english) and I can find it at 129€ (Amazon.it)


----------



## CaptPhil (May 23, 2013)

I'm looking for a cheap, unlocked/unlockable Android phone for two purposes:

-my wife (low end user) needs a new phone (Canadian Bell)
-to play with a rooted phone

I'm looking for a CHEAP android to do this. I've bought some jerseys in the past from DHGate, happy with that, and went there to look.

They have a STAR B930 that pretty much looks like it fits the bill.

http://www.dhgate.com/i9300-android-...64.html#s1-1-1

I'm aware of the scam potential here, and am willing to donate the $75 if need be.

Is there another option for a $100 cheap but updated Android option that will work with my carrier? I've unlocked an SIII before, but my hack knowledge if quite limited.

Any and all suggestions/comments are welcome.

Has anyone had any experience with this phone?   Is there an alternative that would suit my needs and work with Bell?


----------



## mukesh07 (May 23, 2013)

*New mobile purchase*

i am looking for buy new mobile my budget approx 18000
 i see many phone xolo q1000  gionee g 2    xperia L  and samsung but i am confused which one is good in performance 
 and also in battery can any one plz tell me which brand or model i go for buy
sorry for bad English 
 thanks in advanced


----------



## vj_dustin (May 23, 2013)

mukesh07 said:


> i am looking for buy new mobile my budget approx 18000
> i see many phone xolo q1000  gionee g 2    xperia L  and samsung but i am confused which one is good in performance
> and also in battery can any one plz tell me which brand or model i go for buy
> sorry for bad English
> thanks in advanced

Click to collapse



As of now xperia L is the most viable option IMO.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jayc137 (May 23, 2013)

mukesh07 said:


> i am looking for buy new mobile my budget approx 18000
> i see many phone xolo q1000  gionee g 2    xperia L  and samsung but i am confused which one is good in performance
> and also in battery can any one plz tell me which brand or model i go for buy
> sorry for bad English
> thanks in advanced

Click to collapse



Samsung galaxy grand is also good in ur price range 
Its available on snap deal @17.5K 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## username1234321 (May 23, 2013)

mukesh07 said:


> i am looking for buy new mobile my budget approx 18000
> i see many phone xolo q1000  gionee g 2    xperia L  and samsung but i am confused which one is good in performance
> and also in battery can any one plz tell me which brand or model i go for buy
> sorry for bad English
> thanks in advanced

Click to collapse



Samsung galaxy grand quatrro


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (May 23, 2013)

Performance wise go for xolo q1000
S2, s2 plus

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AzureV (May 23, 2013)

What do you guys think about Motorola RAZR i XT890 vs Samsung Galaxy S2 i9100?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## magnus the bullmastiff (May 23, 2013)

Razr i all the way! Better screen, much better processor, higher build quality (kevlar), bigger battery.

Sent from my GT-P7310 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## mukesh07 (May 23, 2013)

akiratoriyama said:


> Samsung galaxy grand is also good in ur price range
> Its available on snap deal @17.5K
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium

Click to collapse





username1234321 said:


> Samsung galaxy grand quatrro

Click to collapse





vj_dustin said:


> As of now xperia L is the most viable option IMO.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Shahan_mik3 said:


> Performance wise go for xolo q1000
> S2, s2 plus
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I  listen galaxy gran have many problem my one friend buy he say its lag many time I think xperia l is good is any one know sony launch any new mobile in next few day 
if I choose xperia l vs xolo q 1000 or gionee g2 which one I buy 
and thanks for everyone


----------



## jayc137 (May 23, 2013)

My galaxy grand is smooth and lag-free

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## Ha\/0c (May 23, 2013)

*Help Me*

Hi guys I m unsure about two devices :
S3 VS XPERIA SP... 

CAn u please help me figure out which is better buy//
I m getting XP 3k(Around 60 US dollars)

Which one should i buy


----------



## nikufellow (May 23, 2013)

Ha\/0c said:


> Hi guys I m unsure about two devices :
> S3 VS XPERIA SP...
> 
> CAn u please help me figure out which is better buy//
> ...

Click to collapse



S3 all the way performance wise there's nothing much to differentiate between the two even though core may make you believe otherwise btw sp's cam is sub par. IMO s3 is a better bang for the buck having said the SP looks a hell lot better than sammy's rounded corners


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (May 23, 2013)

mukesh07 said:


> I  listen galaxy gran have many problem my one friend buy he say its lag many time I think xperia l is good is any one know sony launch any new mobile in next few day
> if I choose xperia l vs xolo q 1000 or gionee g2 which one I buy
> and thanks for everyone

Click to collapse



Xolo cz none of the above devices will get future android updates.....
Xolo specs is seriously good with latest jb flavour worth every penny but I don't have any idea about after service....

Press thanks rather than in post:beer:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 10:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 PM ----------




Ha\/0c said:


> Hi guys I m unsure about two devices :
> S3 VS XPERIA SP...
> 
> CAn u please help me figure out which is better buy//
> ...

Click to collapse



S3

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## jconeoone (May 23, 2013)

Hey guys, maybe somebody here will be able to help me.  I'm looking for a high-end chinese or similar smartphone like the Neo N003, Jiayu g4, and I really like the IOcean X7!  But I need them to fully work with T-mobile's service, but since they don't have 1700 band I'll only get EDGE, and I don't want just EDGE speeds!  (BTW i'm pretty sure im correct on this statement,but if i'm wrong please somebody correct me :laugh: )

So, my question is are there any other phones like these that are just as cheap that people are using with T-mobile??
Thanks


----------



## zelendel (May 23, 2013)

jconeoone said:


> Hey guys, maybe somebody here will be able to help me.  I'm looking for a high-end chinese or similar smartphone like the Neo N003, Jiayu g4, and I really like the IOcean X7!  But I need them to fully work with T-mobile's service, but since they don't have 1700 band I'll only get EDGE, and I don't want just EDGE speeds!  (BTW i'm pretty sure im correct on this statement,but if i'm wrong please somebody correct me :laugh: )
> 
> So, my question is are there any other phones like these that are just as cheap that people are using with T-mobile??
> Thanks

Click to collapse




Your issue is gonna be that they use different bands then the US. You will need to find a quad band device. Just remember when it comes to electronics you get what you pay for.


----------



## username1234321 (May 23, 2013)

mukesh07 said:


> I  listen galaxy gran have many problem my one friend buy he say its lag many time I think xperia l is good is any one know sony launch any new mobile in next few day
> if I choose xperia l vs xolo q 1000 or gionee g2 which one I buy
> and thanks for everyone

Click to collapse



I am talking about grand QUATRRO it was recently launched for approx rs 16500 it has quad core processer


----------



## jconeoone (May 24, 2013)

zelendel said:


> Your issue is gonna be that they use different bands then the US. You will need to find a quad band device. Just remember when it comes to electronics you get what you pay for.

Click to collapse



Yea I was hoping some others might be able to point me in the right direction for a "high end" generic phone that works with T-mobile so I can compare correctly.  I'm wanting to compare them (phones like IOcean X7) with high end brand name phones.  I have a galaxy S3, and just bought gf HTC One (awesome btw!) and am getting an Oppo Find 5 in couple days.


----------



## leonardoroza (May 24, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> As of now xperia L is the most viable option IMO.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (May 24, 2013)

username1234321 said:


> I am talking about grand QUATRRO it was recently launched for approx rs 16500 it has quad core processer

Click to collapse



A5 quad core :l

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## nikufellow (May 24, 2013)

mukesh07 said:


> I  listen galaxy gran have many problem my one friend buy he say its lag many time I think xperia l is good is any one know sony launch any new mobile in next few day
> if I choose xperia l vs xolo q 1000 or gionee g2 which one I buy
> and thanks for everyone

Click to collapse



Xperia l is the best option and since its sony you don't have to worry about after sales services. Xolo's ASS sux. Also another option worth considering is lg l9 its slightly inferior to l in specs but has more than decent dev support along with official cm builds. And no don't go for anything from sammy because both l9 and xperia l are way better in both specs and screen quality than grand


----------



## Ha\/0c (May 24, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> S3 all the way performance wise there's nothing much to differentiate between the two even though core may make you believe otherwise btw sp's cam is sub par. IMO s3 is a better bang for the buck having said the SP looks a hell lot better than sammy's rounded corners

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply :good:
I dont need camera as a priority and i have seen SP's snaps they will do for my use..
The fact is that It has Better build/ Hardaware/looks/That illumination bar :good:
and its available 22.7k whereas s3 is 26k 

I know s3's got a hell lot of features with that 4.2.2 upgrade..
But i think its exceding my budget...

Is it wise to buy SP then?? Or any other device <23k 
PLease Suggest


----------



## nikufellow (May 24, 2013)

Ha\/0c said:


> Thanks for the reply :good:
> I dont need camera as a priority and i have seen SP's snaps they will do for my use..
> The fact is that It has Better build/ Hardaware/looks/That illumination bar :good:
> and its available 22.7k whereas s3 is 26k
> ...

Click to collapse



The best option IMO is nexus 4 @25k its now official here and so you get warranty also


----------



## bob13bob (May 24, 2013)

I don't think they make a good $150 phone yet.  Considering u pay thousands over for your cell service, I think its poor value to try to save $150 but get much inferior mobile experiences

I've been using the nexus 4, and the HTC one.  I actually prefer the n4, for $300 its a no brainer.   However the 8gb model only offers about 5gb storage space.  It works on tmobiles 1700 though.   Get the 16gb model if you like loading up your device with music or movies


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (May 24, 2013)

Ha\/0c said:


> Thanks for the reply :good:
> I dont need camera as a priority and i have seen SP's snaps they will do for my use..
> The fact is that It has Better build/ Hardaware/looks/That illumination bar :good:
> and its available 22.7k whereas s3 is 26k
> ...

Click to collapse



Spending few extra bucks is gonna help u in long run....because u r on the safer side in case of software support and hardware used.....and not to mention the vast developer support...
Sp looks pretty.... 


Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ha\/0c (May 24, 2013)

Shahan_mik3 said:


> Spending few extra bucks is gonna help u in long run....because u r on the safer side in case of software support and hardware used.....and not to mention the vast developer support...
> Sp looks pretty....
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I guess Sony also uses nice hardware and is probably gonna provide s/w support as well (after splitting from ericsson)

Well i know about the Dev support for S3 ...
Very difficultly i have convinced my father to give me 20k (On my 10th result ) :laugh:
and they above 2-3 k i have of my own...
But S3 is really costly 26-28k
Budget is already Maxx..
Ur suggestions under this budget ?? 

PS~ Nexus 4(25.9k as if its not 26k lol ) is also out of my budget + has Limited storage (8gb with no card slot what do i do of that)
And a few sites who sell it for a lower price (Saw it for 24.5k 16gb model) give "Seller warranty of 6 months" and not "Manufacturer Warranty "

and That illumination bar of SP is way too tempting for me (to show off to my friends u know )

Thanks Though

---------- Post added at 12:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 PM ----------




Shahan_mik3 said:


> Spending few extra bucks is gonna help u in long run....because u r on the safer side in case of software support and hardware used.....and not to mention the vast developer support...
> Sp looks pretty....
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





nikufellow said:


> The best option IMO is nexus 4 @25k its now official here and so you get warranty also

Click to collapse



Nexus 4 is also out of my budget + has Limited storage (8gb with no card slot what do i do of that)

What do i do of that sort of a beast hardware with no storage to place some stuff??


----------



## matteo92 (May 24, 2013)

What about Samsung Galaxy Ace 2? I'm looking for a Samsung device, as cheap as possibile, with the following hardware:
Dual-core
Display larger than 3.5" (4" is good)
Android 4.0.x, jellybean would be great.
Good cyanogenmod support (official or unofficial is the same)

Thanks!


----------



## nikufellow (May 24, 2013)

Ha\/0c said:


> I guess Sony also uses nice hardware and is probably gonna provide s/w support as well (after splitting from ericsson)
> 
> Well i know about the Dev support for S3 ...
> Very difficultly i have convinced my father to give me 20k (On my 10th result ) :laugh:
> ...

Click to collapse




Mate trust me nexus 4 is the best bet its worth the extra 2k or maybe 3k - you have 23k right ? save up another 2k its not that hard for what its worth ! And 8gb version is not launched here officially - the one selling @ 25k is 16gb version so bang for the buck - after all its a nexus you can buy it eyes closed 

---------- Post added at 12:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 PM ----------




nikufellow said:


> Mate trust me nexus 4 is the best bet its worth the extra 2k or maybe 3k - you have 23k right ? save up another 2k its not that hard for what its worth ! And 8gb version is not launched here officially - the one selling @ 25k is 16gb version so bang for the buck - after all its a nexus you can buy it eyes closed

Click to collapse



Edit : lol i understood now forget about seller warranty and all you don't have to buy it online and ship it , its now officially launched here - the 16 gb version for 25,9k with one year manufacturer (LG) warranty you can also buy from all authorized LG dealers :good:


----------



## mhoss48 (May 24, 2013)

matteo92 said:


> What about Samsung Galaxy Ace 2? I'm looking for a Samsung device, as cheap as possibile, with the following hardware:
> Dual-core
> Display larger than 3.5" (4" is good)
> Android 4.0.x, jellybean would be great.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes the galaxy ace is an excellent choice, it darn snappy and now has jb(not sure if official) but it has a 3.8" screen )

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Ha\/0c (May 24, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Mate trust me nexus 4 is the best bet its worth the extra 2k or maybe 3k - you have 23k right ? save up another 2k its not that hard for what its worth ! And 8gb version is not launched here officially - the one selling @ 25k is 16gb version so bang for the buck - after all its a nexus you can buy it eyes closed
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok will try to find if i get it a bit cheaper the 16gb model.. Thanks for comment...
BTW how much free space will i get ??
Lets see if a get those 2k more..


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (May 24, 2013)

Ha\/0c said:


> I guess Sony also uses nice hardware and is probably gonna provide s/w support as well (after splitting from ericsson)
> 
> Well i know about the Dev support for S3 ...
> Very difficultly i have convinced my father to give me 20k (On my 10th result ) :laugh:
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 16gb is 25.5 nea my place with manufacturer warranty ...
I don't think xperia sp will be getting support on s/w updates 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ha\/0c (May 24, 2013)

Shahan_mik3 said:


> Nexus 16gb is 25.5 nea my place with manufacturer warranty ...
> I don't think xperia sp will be getting support on s/w updates
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Had i got that 25.5 k budget wouldn't i have got the S3...
Though not a snappier hardware as Nexus 4 But a better Camera , S/W , Storage 

Please Recommend a Phone UNDER 23k (23 - 23.5 will do)
Any help and advise would be appreciated..


----------



## nikufellow (May 24, 2013)

Ha\/0c said:


> Had i got that 25.5 k budget wouldn't i have got the S3...
> Though not a snappier hardware as Nexus 4 But a better Camera , S/W , Storage
> 
> Please Recommend a Phone UNDER 23k (23 - 23.5 will do)
> Any help and advise would be appreciated..

Click to collapse



Well then its no brainer xperia SP all the way except in camera department SP shines in all other aspects. Specs are decent too for the price, so go for it. But SP vs nex 4 = nex 4 the obvious, final decision is yours if you can spent some extra bucks its worth it otherwise going for SP wouldn't hurt either


----------



## matteo92 (May 24, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> Yes the galaxy ace is an excellent choice, it darn snappy and now has jb(not sure if official) but it has a 3.8" screen )
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



thanks! this will be my choice! pheraps I've found this device at the price of 170€, very cheap! (it's the italian price, and often in other parts of europe prices are lower...)


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Jet12 (May 24, 2013)

*This is*



KidCarter93 said:


> The galaxy tab 2 10.1 is a pretty good tablet but it just seems a bit bland to me. Mainly because there wasn't much difference from the original galaxy tab 10.1.
> The Nexus 7 is a little beast of a tablet though, so that could always be an option for you.
> But if you wanna stay with Galaxy, then it's probably best to wait for the Note 2 like you said.
> 
> Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair

Click to collapse



I agrre with you


----------



## masterdark116 (May 25, 2013)

*cheap android device which be able to customized camera*

I have a project about streaming a external camera (or webcam) to android devices (smartphone or tablet).
So I am looking for an android device that:
- Able to take the primary camera and front camera outside by extending cable connecting between primary/front camera and the mainboard
- Or able to connect with 2 external camera (webcam) via usb port.
- As cheap as possible

Hope you can help me to find the suitable one .


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (May 25, 2013)

Ha\/0c said:


> Had i got that 25.5 k budget wouldn't i have got the S3...
> Though not a snappier hardware as Nexus 4 But a better Camera , S/W , Storage
> 
> Please Recommend a Phone UNDER 23k (23 - 23.5 will do)
> Any help and advise would be appreciated..

Click to collapse



Sp coz u won't have many options at UA budget ....btw I'm buying s3 for 25k this or next week maybe 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sai69 (May 25, 2013)

is nexus 4 still a recommended mid range device nowadays?


----------



## nikufellow (May 25, 2013)

sai69 said:


> is nexus 4 still a recommended mid range device nowadays?

Click to collapse



Why Yes, of course it is - still a good VFM


----------



## sai69 (May 25, 2013)

Uhm. Whays vfm? Sorry im still new. Bad thing is i just got l9 and they price dropped the nexus for almost the same price.

Sent from my LG-P768 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## nikufellow (May 25, 2013)

sai69 said:


> Uhm. Whays vfm? Sorry im still new. Bad thing is i just got l9 and they price dropped the nexus for almost the same price.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P768 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Vfm = value for money and well l9 ain't bad either but no competition to the nex


----------



## sai69 (May 25, 2013)

Thanks , yeah nexus is still powerful.

Sent from my LG-P768 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## AzureV (May 25, 2013)

magnus the bullmastiff said:


> Razr i all the way! Better screen, much better processor, higher build quality (kevlar), bigger battery.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7310 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



How about RAZR i vs Xperia SP? Just found out that SP has a very good specs for a midranger. Too bad there is no forum for SP yet so I can't ask anything more specifics like its benchmark or others..

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ha\/0c (May 25, 2013)

Shahan_mik3 said:


> Sp coz u won't have many options at UA budget ....btw I'm buying s3 for 25k this or next week maybe
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



With HTC ONE X+ (64gb )
Coming for 27k
I dont think S3 is the best Choice


----------



## mukesh07 (May 25, 2013)

i decided two model can u please tell me which one i choose
1. XOLO Q 1000
2. Xperia L
i am big confuse in both of them coz xperia has a brand name but xolo configuration is looks better against xperia L
i also see in xda forum here is no thread of xolo then one more question here is xolo have custom rom or not i thik if xolo not in xda forum then no custom rom i think ???

can u please suggest which one i buy 

thanks everyone in advance


----------



## vj_dustin (May 25, 2013)

mukesh07 said:


> i decided two model can u please tell me which one i choose
> 1. XOLO Q 1000
> 2. Xperia L
> i am big confuse in both of them coz xperia has a brand name but xolo configuration is looks better against xperia L
> ...

Click to collapse



I really think you should go with the xperia l.
It's pretty awesomely specced. As you said brands name but moreover it will have better service to keep that name. You can't be sure Lava giving you proper services. 
Also it'll most probably get xda support due to the great chipset. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jayc137 (May 25, 2013)

Xolo devices are great, saying this from personal experience but if you want xda support then Xperia L is a no brainer

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (May 25, 2013)

Ha\/0c said:


> With HTC ONE X+ (64gb )
> Coming for 27k
> I dont think S3 is the best Choice

Click to collapse



Not a fan of tegra 3 processors coz performance is not so good....I like swappable SD slot and user removable battery its very helpful for  freezes caused while ROM flashing...s3 has very very huge 
Developer support 
Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AndresSanzH (May 25, 2013)

*S4 or HTC One?*

i cant notice a difference between them, if i want to root and hack, what device should i buy?


----------



## RodHQ (May 25, 2013)

My carrier is offering me a Galaxy S III mini for free with my new plan? Should I go for it, or pay a little more for a different phone?

Which would you recommend in a similar price range?


----------



## harrydey1 (May 26, 2013)

*Better then grand*

which device will b better den grand in terms of battery backup


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (May 26, 2013)

RodHQ said:


> My carrier is offering me a Galaxy S III mini for free with my new plan? Should I go for it, or pay a little more for a different phone?
> 
> Which would you recommend in a similar price range?

Click to collapse



Go for different phone...s3 mini has poor performance for its price range

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 11:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 AM ----------




harrydey1 said:


> which device will b better den grand in terms of battery backup

Click to collapse



Budget??

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mukesh07 (May 26, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> I really think you should go with the xperia l.
> It's pretty awesomely specced. As you said brands name but moreover it will have better service to keep that name. You can't be sure Lava giving you proper services.
> Also it'll most probably get xda support due to the great chipset.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



thanks for suggestion  i am going to buy xperia neo L u said true best service from sony compare to any one :good:


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (May 26, 2013)

IAmNice said:


> Not so good? Its not as fast as snapdragon processors but it sure isn't bad.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Its average...what's da point of tegra 3 devices when snapdragon devices are available at same range or even less 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## RodHQ (May 26, 2013)

What would you recommend instead? 

I'm not really familiar with all the phones being offered, but I know the L5 is free, and the L9, L7, and RAZR i, are like 50-80 bucks extra

But I assume there are more phones in the same category that are also offered

Sent from my LG-P970h using xda app-developers app


----------



## Strike_Riku (May 26, 2013)

Okay for my next phone I really want a specs upgrade. A lot of older phones have similar specs as I have now, so I don't want to buy that.
I do not mind if they are from the Ice Age, as long as the specs are better. So I need...
4+ inch screen
480x854+ resolution (has to be bigger)
1+GB RAM
5+ mega pixel camera
VGA+ Front facing camera
Jelly Bean with some more official updates.
Dev Support
Forum on XDA

Budget of £200, $300, Rs.17000 or €235 (translated so everyone can help )

Thanks!

Not the: Galaxy S2 Plus, Galaxy S2, Xperia L


----------



## vj_dustin (May 26, 2013)

mukesh07 said:


> thanks for suggestion  i am going to buy xperia neo L u said true best service from sony compare to any one :good:

Click to collapse



Wait what?
Neo L?
Weren't you enquiring Xperia L 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phenziox (May 26, 2013)

Strike_Riku said:


> Okay for my next phone I really want a specs upgrade. A lot of older phones have similar specs as I have now, so I don't want to buy that.
> I do not mind if they are from the Ice Age, as long as the specs are better. So I need...
> 4+ inch screen
> 480x854+ resolution (has to be bigger)
> ...

Click to collapse



Galaxy s2 plus?

_ 0118 999 881 999 119 7253_


----------



## Strike_Riku (May 26, 2013)

Phenziox said:


> Galaxy s2 plus?
> 
> _ 0118 999 881 999 119 7253_

Click to collapse



Nope, pixel density is lower than my 3.5 inch phone.

I will add that to my post.


----------



## mukesh07 (May 26, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> I really think you should go with the xperia l.
> It's pretty awesomely specced. As you said brands name but moreover it will have better service to keep that name. You can't be sure Lava giving you proper services.
> Also it'll most probably get xda support due to the great chipset.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





vj_dustin said:


> Wait what?
> Neo L?
> Weren't you enquiring Xperia L
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



sorry misstype  its XPERIA L :good:


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (May 26, 2013)

mukesh07 said:


> sorry misstype  its XPERIA L :good:

Click to collapse



Specs wise xperia l is great for gaming ..but only downgrade is 8gig memory

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 03:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:48 PM ----------




Strike_Riku said:


> Okay for my next phone I really want a specs upgrade. A lot of older phones have similar specs as I have now, so I don't want to buy that.
> I do not mind if they are from the Ice Age, as long as the specs are better. So I need...
> 4+ inch screen
> 480x854+ resolution (has to be bigger)
> ...

Click to collapse



Xperia l and galaxy s2 fits ur profile 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Strike_Riku (May 26, 2013)

Shahan_mik3 said:


> Xperia l and galaxy s2 fits ur profile
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



They are good devices but the resolution is my only concern. I will say a definite no to the s2, maybe to the L.

Sent from my ST25i running 4.1.2


----------



## vj_dustin (May 26, 2013)

Strike_Riku said:


> They are good devices but the resolution is my only concern. I will say a definite no to the s2, maybe to the L.
> 
> Sent from my ST25i running 4.1.2

Click to collapse



If resolution is so important take a look at xperia S.
Stands good for your other requirements too.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (May 26, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> If resolution is so important take a look at xperia S.
> Stands good for your other requirements too.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No xperia s battery life is worse than s2....BTW is it still in production???xperia SL is available around 19-20k don't have any idea about it 

press *THANKS* if u think i was helpful rather than in post  CHEERS


----------



## Strike_Riku (May 26, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> If resolution is so important take a look at xperia S.
> Stands good for your other requirements too.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah I will do 







Shahan_mik3 said:


> No xperia s battery life is worse than s2....BTW is it still in production???xperia SL is available around 19-20k don't have any idea about it
> 
> press *THANKS* if u think i was helpful rather than in post  CHEERS

Click to collapse



They are almost identical in specs.

Do either if you know where I can pick up A Xperia S in or under my budget?

Sent from my ST25i running 4.1.2


----------



## vj_dustin (May 26, 2013)

I can only think of ebay.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (May 26, 2013)

Strike_Riku said:


> Yeah I will do
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Costs 19k on eBay.in not sure about other country

press *THANKS* if u think i was helpful rather than in post  CHEERS


----------



## Strike_Riku (May 26, 2013)

Link? I don't mind used or refurbished.

Sent from my ST25i running 4.1.2


----------



## davide20 (May 26, 2013)

Could anyone help me with some "on the street" review of Huawei Ascend G510 ?


----------



## RodHQ (May 27, 2013)

RodHQ said:


> What would you recommend instead?
> 
> I'm not really familiar with all the phones being offered, but I know the L5 is free, and the L9, L7, and RAZR i, are like 50-80 bucks extra
> 
> But I assume there are more phones in the same category that are also offered

Click to collapse



Any one? My post was the last one in the page


----------



## timonoj (May 27, 2013)

Hi all,

I need a bit of help in deciding for a phone...I had it a bit undecided, but my Galaxy S2 just died on me, and I'm forced to buy something immediately 
I'd need a phone that has the following:
-Removable SD card, mandatory. I use a 32GB and I'd like to expand to anything I like anytime I want.
-Removable battery, pretty important. With current battery time/life, I"d like to be able to swap a battery in a Jiffy.
-High specs preferable, 2GB RAM, powerful higher end processor.
-I'd very much like it to have proper AOSP support. Which kind of screws the two main candidates for the previous options, Note 2 and Galaxy S4 (crappy Exynos support)

What do you think? DO I have any proper alternative, or will I have to swallow some of my options?
THanks a lot!


----------



## mhoss48 (May 27, 2013)

timonoj said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need a bit of help in deciding for a phone...I had it a bit undecided, but my Galaxy S2 just died on me, and I'm forced to buy something immediately
> I'd need a phone that has the following:
> ...

Click to collapse



Why dont u buy the 9505 s4 it has the snapdragon 600 and i think will get AOSP

Sent from my soon to be HTC One  using xda premium


----------



## SS4Luck (May 27, 2013)

If you were on Verizon and looking between the S4 or the Note 2 which would you end up with and why?


----------



## timonoj (May 27, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> Why dont u buy the 9505 s4 it has the snapdragon 600 and i think will get AOSP
> 
> Sent from my soon to be HTC One  using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hm...That could be an option, provided it had enough of a community. I believe it's only going to be released in the US, while the rest of the world will get the 9500, ergo Exynos version.

---------- Post added at 01:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:42 PM ----------




SS4Luck said:


> If you were on Verizon and looking between the S4 or the Note 2 which would you end up with and why?

Click to collapse



I´m not sure this question is going for me. I'm not on Verizon, nor I know how the service/coverage goes for each provider in the US. Just hardware alone, the S4 is supposed to be faster/more powerful, while people claim the battery on the Note 2 lasts longer. Then, Note 2 has bigger screen size while keeping at 720p, and the S4 has 1080p. So there's that.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Phenziox (May 27, 2013)

timonoj said:


> Hm...That could be an option, provided it had enough of a community. I believe it's only going to be released in the US, while the rest of the world will get the 9500, ergo Exynos

Click to collapse



In the Netherlands we have the I9505 too, most of Europe does

_ 0118 999 881 999 119 7253_


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (May 27, 2013)

SS4Luck said:


> If you were on Verizon and looking between the S4 or the Note 2 which would you end up with and why?

Click to collapse



Note 2 is huge its not comfortable to carry it ....my bro has a note 2 but he is replacing it for a 5inch screen performance wise xperia sp can kick note 2 ass.. 
Its better to invest on this year device rather than old device.....snapdragon version s4 is good it will be getting support for sure

press *THANKS* if u think i was helpful rather than in post  CHEERS


----------



## timonoj (May 27, 2013)

Phenziox said:


> In the Netherlands we have the I9505 too, most of Europe does
> 
> _ 0118 999 881 999 119 7253_

Click to collapse



Hm, interesting. So you have both the I9505 for LTE, and the I9500 for 3G/HSDPA?

---------- Post added at 03:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 PM ----------




Shahan_mik3 said:


> Note 2 is huge its not comfortable to carry it ....my bro has a note 2 but he is replacing it for a 5inch screen performance wise xperia sp can kick note 2 ass..
> Its better to invest on this year device rather than old device.....snapdragon version s4 is good it will be getting support for sure
> 
> press *THANKS* if u think i was helpful rather than in post  CHEERS

Click to collapse



So you're claiming than a dual core with 1GB of RAM beats note 2's quad-core and 2GB of RAM? I'd like a bit more reliable comments, really.


----------



## mhoss48 (May 27, 2013)

timonoj said:


> Hm, interesting. So you have both the I9505 for LTE, and the I9500 for 3G/HSDPA?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes it rlly does the SoC in the SP is frickin fast. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## i9100g user (May 27, 2013)

timonoj said:


> So you're claiming than a dual core with 1GB of RAM beats note 2's quad-core and 2GB of RAM? I'd like a bit more reliable comments, really.

Click to collapse



Note 2 might be better for multitasking(quad core + 2gb ram) but all in all gpu and Krait cores are
better on SP.

So unless you crave for a bigger screen or an extra GB of ram or a monster battery ,Xperia SP would be better option (also note 2 has better DAC ).


----------



## Phenziox (May 27, 2013)

timonoj said:


> Hm, interesting. So you have both the I9505 for LTE, and the I9500 for 3G/HSDPA?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As far as my knowledge goes there's just the i9505 here, no i9500. I guess we can get 3g on i9505...


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (May 27, 2013)

timonoj said:


> Hm, interesting. So you have both the I9505 for LTE, and the I9500 for 3G/HSDPA?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why not Google it out if u have any doubt 
1. exynos performance is not as good as krait core wise
2.quad core can be good for multi tasking but actual speed is compared on single core basis
3.Mali 400mp is old and can't be beat new adreno 320
4.1gig ram is actually enough 


Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bob13bob (May 28, 2013)

Ha\/0c said:


> I guess Sony also uses nice hardware and is probably gonna provide s/w support as well (after splitting from ericsson)
> 
> Well i know about the Dev support for S3 ...
> Very difficultly i have convinced my father to give me 20k (On my 10th result ) :laugh:
> ...

Click to collapse



Of course  , price has a big influence here.  In the US , the n4 is significantly cheaper than the s4 and it's a newer phone


----------



## Celtic67 (May 28, 2013)

Hi all, I'm looking at replacing my Xperia Neo V and have a few options. Any advice would be gratefully received. I'm in the UK, don't mind what network, don't need 4G, happy to use cashback deals to bring cost down. I'm looking at around £20 to £25 and I'm not a heavy user of minutes, texts or data.

The phones I've seen in my price range that I'm comparing are:

Xperia SP
Nexus 4
Galaxy S3
HTC One

The deal on the One has less minutes, etc, but I think I could cope.

I'd like to be able to root it, which has put me off the SP a little, though I expect that'll happen soon. I currently use a 16GB card to hold all of my MP3s and could probably cope with a 16GB Nexus 4, though a card slot would be better.

Other than that, better battery life would be good, I expect all of them perform well, but are any standouts as being better than the others? I do tend the use the camera quite often, though not for printing images, so a decent camera would be a bonus, not essential.


----------



## mhoss48 (May 28, 2013)

Celtic67 said:


> Hi all, I'm looking at replacing my Xperia Neo V and have a few options. Any advice would be gratefully received. I'm in the UK, don't mind what network, don't need 4G, happy to use cashback deals to bring cost down. I'm looking at around £20 to £25 and I'm not a heavy user of minutes, texts or data.
> 
> The phones I've seen in my price range that I'm comparing are:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Htc one is ur  best choice 32/64 gb, great cam best screen

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (May 28, 2013)

Celtic67 said:


> Hi all, I'm looking at replacing my Xperia Neo V and have a few options. Any advice would be gratefully received. I'm in the UK, don't mind what network, don't need 4G, happy to use cashback deals to bring cost down. I'm looking at around £20 to £25 and I'm not a heavy user of minutes, texts or data.
> 
> The phones I've seen in my price range that I'm comparing are:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol what's there to choose
HTC one it is 
U mentioned above that u want a decent camera and HTC offers u a bonus with the ultra pixel 
Performance is good hence u can use it for few years inversely helping u on saving cash by buying new device
Snapdragon is battery efficient

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sai69 (May 28, 2013)

What's a better deal/swap. L9 for xperia ion or l9 for htc one x?

Sent from my LG-P768 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## vj_dustin (May 28, 2013)

sai69 said:


> What's a better deal/swap. L9 for xperia ion or l9 for htc one x?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P768 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



It's a tough call. 
But the nvidia Tegra is a step above the s3 snapdragon.
So my vote goes to the one x.
But if memory is of importance to you go for the ion coz the performance won't be worth sacrificing the storage. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## mhoss48 (May 28, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> It's a tough call.
> But the nvidia Tegra is a step above the s3 snapdragon.
> So my vote goes to the one x.
> But if memory is of importance to you go for the ion coz the performance won't be worth sacrificing the storage.
> ...

Click to collapse



Why isnt 32gb good ? It is more the good to me 8 pages of apps + 300 pics and vid +400 songs still have 6 gb empty storage

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (May 28, 2013)

It's just a matter of usage. That's why I made that point. For me, I can't even fill up my 11.5 gb on my s2 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Strike_Riku (May 29, 2013)

My friend doesn't want to ask so I will ask for him.
He wants a phone with:
HD 4+ inch screen (720x????)
1GB RAM
Jelly Bean
(I would like it to have a Forum on here so I can convince him to join.)
He has £250; $376; €292; Rs. 21000. But that is only if it is brand new. He doesn't mind used because he wants to pay less than his budget (£150, $225; €175; Rs.12600) if it's used.
Also, it's not necessary, but he likes on screen buttons. But he doesn't mind if it doesn't have it.

Thanks for helping me help him out


----------



## timgreen123 (May 29, 2013)

powerful hardware, long life battery.
and can make video call .i mean not video chat in applicaiton.

android os should be better


----------



## vj_dustin (May 29, 2013)

Strike_Riku said:


> My friend doesn't want to ask so I will ask for him.
> He wants a phone with:
> HD 4+ inch screen (720x????)
> 1GB RAM
> ...

Click to collapse



Xperia S?







timgreen123 said:


> powerful hardware, long life battery.
> and can make video call .i mean not video chat in applicaiton.
> 
> android os should be better

Click to collapse



You really need to give a budget. S3, Note 2, S4. Anything. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## android07 (May 29, 2013)

*Please help me choose a phone.*

After a lot of research and reading several reviews I have shortlisted Sony Xperia L and Galaxy Grand. I am more interested in the Xperia L because of its unique looks, better ppi and TimeScape, new processor with better architechture. But the fact that it cannot playback Full HD videos (please tell me it can) is kinda bothering me.
I wanted to know whether it would be a good idea to choose Xperia L over Galaxy Grand knowing that its confirmed that Galaxy Grand can playback Full HD videos. Would you suggest to buy the Galaxy Grand because it fits in my budget even if it has a older processor and a not GPU that isn't very popular.
Also, is there any possibility that the Xperia L might play Full HD videos with upcoming software updates or any third party apps?

Lastly, I read that it has a Locked Boot Loader. Does this mean that I won't be able to install ROMS onto this device?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## vj_dustin (May 29, 2013)

android07 said:


> After a lot of research and reading several reviews I have shortlisted Sony Xperia L and Galaxy Grand. I am more interested in the Xperia L because of its unique looks, better ppi and TimeScape, new processor with better architechture. But the fact that it cannot playback Full HD videos (please tell me it can) is kinda bothering me.
> I wanted to know whether it would be a good idea to choose Xperia L over Galaxy Grand knowing that its confirmed that Galaxy Grand can playback Full HD videos. Would you suggest to buy the Galaxy Grand because it fits in my budget even if it has a older processor and a not GPU that isn't very popular.
> Also, is there any possibility that the Xperia L might play Full HD videos with upcoming software updates or any third party apps?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sony comes locked bootloader usually.
But you can definitely expect MUCH MORE support for it than the Grand due to Grand's Broadcomm chipset.
And i find it hard to believe that an S4 wouldn't run HD videos. If not the default player, MX should easily do that without having to root.
Can you post a link where you read so?

Also everything aside, IMO, definitely go for the Xperia L.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Strike_Riku (May 29, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Xperia S?

Click to collapse



Thanks, anything else? He Likes options 

Sent from my ST25i running 4.1.2


----------



## android07 (May 29, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Sony comes locked bootloader usually.
> But you can definitely expect MUCH MORE support for it than the Grand due to Grand's Broadcomm chipset.
> And i find it hard to believe that an S4 wouldn't run HD videos. If not the default player, MX should easily do that without having to root.
> Can you post a link where you read so?
> ...

Click to collapse



Two reviewers (one on youtube and other on a online shopping site) said that it can capture and play HD but cannot playback Full HD. Its not officially mentioned that the device cannot play Full HD videos but neither is it said that it can... not even on the official site ( sonymobile.com/global-en/products/phones/xperia-l/specifications/#tabs )

Please lemme know if you have confirmed whether it can play Full HD vids.

Thanks a lot for helping me out.

P.S. Could not post external links since I don't have 10 or more posts.


----------



## Mbariah (May 29, 2013)

*help.....mtk6589*

SO I SAW THIS MTK6589 quad core and powervr544 android 5 inch and was wondering whether to get the 1080p or 720p version. Will the 720p outperform the 1080p in gaming? also will the 720p watch 1080p videos smoothly? and what of the gpu(powervr 544) ,how does it compare to the others e.g adreno 225,adreno 320, tegra 3 and mali 400 mp4(galaxy s3)...

help am coming from a galaxy mini so this is a big upgrade>>focus on gaming...the ram for both phones is 1gb ram...


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (May 29, 2013)

Aeonia said:


> SO I SAW THIS MTK6589 quad core and powervr544 android 5 inch and was wondering whether to get the 1080p or 720p version. Will the 720p outperform the 1080p in gaming? also will the 720p watch 1080p videos smoothly? and what of the gpu(powervr 544) ,how does it compare to the others e.g adreno 225,adreno 320, tegra 3 and mali 400 mp4(galaxy s3)...
> 
> help am coming from a galaxy mini so this is a big upgrade>>focus on gaming...the ram for both phones is 1gb ram...

Click to collapse



1.1080p will be an overkill...I will suggest 720p it will consume less battery also and yes u can watch 1080p videos smoothly
2.what do you mean by can 720 outperform 1080 in gaming???:what::what:
3.the processor your talking about is same as in micromax canvas HD and many low mid end quadcores
Hence graphic performance is OK ...
Benchmarks
36-40fps nenamark 2(my stock kernel s2 provides 52fps and custom kernel 59.8  Mali 400mp)
11-12k antutu
I hope it helped u :beer:


Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mbariah (May 29, 2013)

thanks...i meant that the 1080p screen will require more of the gpu unlike the 720p...like in PC gaming where the lower the resolution the better the fps...and another thing...whats the difference btwn this powervr 544 and the one in the galaxy s4?


----------



## urobasa (May 29, 2013)

What are the known issues/current bugs for it with CM10? I didn't find any listing of them on the CM10 thread for this device here on xda huawei g301


----------



## koman90 (May 29, 2013)

There is not that much of a noticeable difference be 720p and 1080p HD

720p was the first generation resolution to be dubbed "high definition" and thus is lower resolution and therefore most devices will render it faster than 1080p.

Not sure how it relates to 3D gaming but I can speculate that overall 720p is less GPU intensive than 1080p and will therefore render at a quicker "frame rate".

Also in relation to GPUs they would likely put a more powerful GPU in a phone with a 1080p screen than one with a 720p screen. 

Hope this helps

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 07:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:58 AM ----------




urobasa said:


> What are the known issues/current bugs for it with CM10? I didn't find any listing of them on the CM10 thread for this device here on xda huawei g301

Click to collapse




I would think there are not that may in general as CM 10.1 is approaching completion.


Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zelendel (May 29, 2013)

koman90 said:


> I would think there are not that may in general as CM 10.1 is approaching completion.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That really depends on the device as some have bugs that will never be fixed, like the bugs with most exynos based devices.


----------



## iSevenDays (May 29, 2013)

*HTC Rezound vs HTC One S vs HTC Amaze 4g*

Hello everyone. I can't make a choise between HTC Rezound/Amaze 4g/ One S.
I want:
1. I'm selling my HTC WP7 Surround(never buy wp7), and I want the same sound quality, I prefer lossless music.
2. A battery for a half a day( 4 pairs at university + road)
3. If possible, a good camera( slow motion is a cool feauture on One S, maybe I can do it on Rezound/ Amaze?)

I don't disturbed about price, it's the same for this phones (in my country).


----------



## Phenziox (May 29, 2013)

I'd go with the one s as its newer 

_ 0118 999 881 999 119 7253_


----------



## rdalisky (May 30, 2013)

*Want to leave the dark side!*

Hello everyone,

I have been using an iPhone since the 3Gs, and am approaching the end of my contract.  I have jailbroken every phone that I have had.  I am over the iPhone, and have come to realize that the community behind Android devices is far superior.  So with that, its time to get an Android device, and learn to root, etc.  The phones i am looking at are the HTC One and Samsung Galaxy S4.  Ill list out a few of the things i really use my phone for, and any suggestions would be appreciated!

-Epocrates - the faster this runs the better
-Viper SmartStart
-Texting - I text all day every day, and a lot of the texts have pictures or videos. 
-Bluetooth audio (pandora) to my car stereo
-XBMC

So with those uses in mind, coupled with using a ton of battery each day, would the GS4 or HTC One be better?

Thanks!


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (May 30, 2013)

rdalisky said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have been using an iPhone since the 3Gs, and am approaching the end of my contract.  I have jailbroken every phone that I have had.  I am over the iPhone, and have come to realize that the community behind Android devices is far superior.  So with that, its time to get an Android device, and learn to root, etc.  The phones i am looking at are the HTC One and Samsung Galaxy S4.  Ill list out a few of the things i really use my phone for, and any suggestions would be appreciated!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As u are new to android world and u want to root which means u might want good developers support
I would recommended HTC ONE
galaxy s4 is kinda mess.... With no proper exynos source code in case of 9500....9505 is good but I will suggest HTC one 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## pr0xZen (May 31, 2013)

Anyone got any hands on experience with the PiPO M8Pro ?


----------



## Ha\/0c (May 31, 2013)

Shahan_mik3 said:


> Sp coz u won't have many options at UA budget ....btw I'm buying s3 for 25k this or next week maybe
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ok So somehow i have got my budget upto 30k
Now Can u please recommend me a nice phone
My priorities :
1)Should be new (2012 end or 2013 release)
2)Preferred 2gb ram with quad core (good multitasking and gaming)
3)Camera should be Good (Mostly for indoor shots in average light i.e good low light photography)
4)atlease 32gb rom if there is no card slot

S3 vs Optimus g vs Note II vs any other u may specify (I m getting Xperia Z also in this price please mention on that as well )

Which one do u suggest with reasons?? Please give your advise
 Thanks in advance


----------



## resxda (May 31, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 or iPad 2?


----------



## Felimenta97 (May 31, 2013)

Ha\/0c said:


> Ok So somehow i have got my budget upto 30k
> Now Can u please recommend me a nice phone
> My priorities :
> 1)Should be new (2012 end or 2013 release)
> ...

Click to collapse



Between those 4 options, Xperia Z is the best option.

Sent From my LT26i using Tapatalk 4


----------



## himanshunegi1987 (May 31, 2013)

*Gionee Dream D1 Vs Xolo Q800 Lenovo P77 | Help Decide*

Hey Guys,

I used Motorola Defy for almost 2 years. Switched to Lumia 520 one month back but now want to switch back to Android because of basic missing features in windows phone 8.

My budget is very low. So i chose these phone Xolo Q800 Vs Gionee Dream D1 VS Lenovo p770
Dream D1 is = Xolo Q800 with a little build quality and Super Amoled screen.
Lenovo i perfer because atleast it has service center in India. After sales service would be a pain for Xolo and Ginoee and a little for Lenovo too.

Gionee Dream D1 = 16k INR
Lenovo P770 = 12.5k INR
Xolo Q800 = 11k INR

Spec Wise : Dream D1 > Q800 > P770

Lenovo has GPS connection problem. Dream D1 has inbuilt battery plus i have heard it crashes a lot from one source over the net.

I do a little but of gaming, Web surfing , a lot of texting and love to root.
Any suggestion guys ? Or some other phone that you find is good.


----------



## Phenziox (May 31, 2013)

Ha\/0c said:


> Ok So somehow i have got my budget upto 30k
> Now Can u please recommend me a nice phone
> My priorities :
> 1)Should be new (2012 end or 2013 release)
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe an oppo find 5?

_ 0118 999 881 999 119 7253_


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (May 31, 2013)

himanshunegi1987 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I used Motorola Defy for almost 2 years. Switched to Lumia 520 one month back but now want to switch back to Android because of basic missing features in windows phone 8.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Xolo q1000 has amazing spec +4.2.2 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 12:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 PM ----------




Ha\/0c said:


> Ok So somehow i have got my budget upto 30k
> Now Can u please recommend me a nice phone
> My priorities :
> 1)Should be new (2012 end or 2013 release)
> ...

Click to collapse



SONY XPERIA Z
1.it was released in Jan 13
2.2gb ram quad core
Snapdragon coz Mali 400mp is not as good as 320 which boosts ur gaming performance and performance of each core is better than exynos hence multitaskin is good
3.I'm not so sure about camera...13mp shooter is better than 8mp I think
4.microsd available 
2 advantages waterproof and snapdragon has very good developer support rather than exynos

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ha\/0c (May 31, 2013)

Shahan_mik3 said:


> Xolo q1000 has amazing spec +4.2.2
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wohoooo
Got a new galaxy S4 
Yipeee :laugh::laugh::laugh:
Thank you for advising but luckily I m a proud future owner of a S4 
From Xperia SP to S4  
Hoping for quick home delivery


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (May 31, 2013)

Ha\/0c said:


> Wohoooo
> Got a new galaxy S4
> Yipeee :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> Thank you for advising but luckily I m a proud future owner of a S4
> ...

Click to collapse



9505??

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rahul.kapoor (May 31, 2013)

*Tab 2*



resxda said:


> Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 or iPad 2?

Click to collapse



iPad 2 is too old Now to buy go for tab 2 is far better then iPad 2



Som Key Features Of tab 2

    Expandable Storage Capacity of 32 GB
    1 GHz Dual Core Processor
    Android v4.1 (Jelly Bean) OS
    0.3 MP Secondary Camera
    HD Recording
    3 MP Primary Camera
    Wi-Fi Enabled
    7-inch TFT Capacitive Touchscreen


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (May 31, 2013)

resxda said:


> Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 or iPad 2?

Click to collapse



Tab2 laggy and screen sux....personal experience 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Strike_Riku (May 31, 2013)

Galaxy Nexus or Xperia S?

And reasons why?


----------



## Felimenta97 (May 31, 2013)

Strike_Riku said:


> Galaxy Nexus or Xperia S?
> 
> And reasons why?

Click to collapse



Pros of:
Nexus
Faster Vanilla Updates
Bit bigger screen
More devs working on it

Xperia S
Better camera (rear and front)
Better screen (relative, though)
Slightly better processor
Better media features (screen, sound, camera)
Dedicated HDMI jack (no MHL, if you find better)

Sent From my LT26i using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Strike_Riku (May 31, 2013)

Felimenta97 said:


> Pros of:
> Nexus
> Faster Vanilla Updates
> Bit bigger screen
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks. 

5MP is enough,
I don't have a HDMI TV

Can you compare them again? 

Sent from my ST25i running 4.1.2


----------



## Felimenta97 (May 31, 2013)

Strike_Riku said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 5MP is enough,
> I don't have a HDMI TV
> ...

Click to collapse



Compare them again how? About camera, believe me when I say that when you have a awesome camera, you won't be able to use anything below it, and will use it more than ever

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Strike_Riku (May 31, 2013)

Felimenta97 said:


> Compare them again how? About camera, believe me when I say that when you have a awesome camera, you won't be able to use anything below it, and will use it more than ever
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



I have a digital SLR  I don't need it for my main camera. 

What I meant is Camera, Screen and HDMI aside, which one is best?

Sent from my ST25i running 4.1.2


----------



## Felimenta97 (May 31, 2013)

Strike_Riku said:


> I have a digital SLR  I don't need it for my main camera.
> 
> What I meant is Camera, Screen and HDMI aside, which one is best?
> 
> Sent from my ST25i running 4.1.2

Click to collapse



Oh, OK. Sorry.

Well, Xperia S is EOL already by Sony, but we have some good devs still around. However, we have a faster processor and GPU.. The Galaxy Nexus has more dev in quantity (doesn't necessarily means quality), but the processor is slower.l, same for GPU. Also, you said no screen, but remember that if you gonna put it on a dock or so and screen will stay on, it will cause image burn after a while...

I have never used a Galaxy Nexus to say this, but the call quality on S is really good. Crystal clear.

Anything else?

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Strike_Riku (May 31, 2013)

Felimenta97 said:


> Oh, OK. Sorry.
> 
> Well, Xperia S is EOL already by Sony, but we have some good devs still around. However, we have a faster processor and GPU.. The Galaxy Nexus has more dev in quantity (doesn't necessarily means quality), but the processor is slower.l, same for GPU. Also, you said no screen, but remember that if you gonna put it on a dock or so and screen will stay on, it will cause image burn after a while...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The lack of updates and dev support is a drawback for the S for me. I plan on OC so I don't mind  I won't use the dock, I carved my own out of wood and it is really nice  

My only things is Design, Updates and Buttons. The GNex wins those,

Also price. I can get a GNex for £140 but the XS is £180

Sent from my ST25i running 4.1.2


----------



## Felimenta97 (May 31, 2013)

Strike_Riku said:


> The lack of updates and dev support is a drawback for the S for me. I plan on OC so I don't mind  I won't use the dock, I carved my own out of wood and it is really nice
> 
> My only things is Design, Updates and Buttons. The GNex wins those,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I havent said XS doesn't have dev support, just that it is mmuch smaller than Nexus. It has a big because it is a Nexus. We just got a almost fully working JB (a small lag on FullHD recording only), and DooMLoRD is going to make us a new kernel as soon.as we get the sources. Won't take much.

The buttons on S can be a bad thing at first. They aren't so sensitive compared to other capacitive buttons from other phones. IMO, good thing that sometimes avoid unwanted touches. You just need to learn when and how. Won't take more than 2 weeks, max.

Design, IMO, the S is better. But I'm quite a fan of Sony designs, so...

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk HD


----------



## FSErdil (May 31, 2013)

*Htc one or htc one dev edition*

I cant decide between Htc one 32 gb and htc one 64 gb dev edition. What is the differences between these two devices. Help please


----------



## KidCarter93 (May 31, 2013)

FSErdil said:


> I cant decide between Htc one 32 gb and htc one 64 gb dev edition. What is the differences between these two devices. Help please

Click to collapse



Other than the storage space on the device, the developer edition comes SIM unlocked and bootloader unlocked. On the non-dev edition, the bootloader is easy enough to unlock anyway and SIM unlocked didn't affect me as my One was SIM free anyway.
Therefore this decision mainly comes down to how much storage you want.

Either way, it's a great device and you won't regret buying it


----------



## Strike_Riku (May 31, 2013)

Felimenta97 said:


> I havent said XS doesn't have dev support, just that it is mmuch smaller than Nexus. It has a big because it is a Nexus. We just got a almost fully working JB (a small lag on FullHD recording only), and DooMLoRD is going to make us a new kernel as soon.as we get the sources. Won't take much.
> 
> The buttons on S can be a bad thing at first. They aren't so sensitive compared to other capacitive buttons from other phones. IMO, good thing that sometimes avoid unwanted touches. You just need to learn when and how. Won't take more than 2 weeks, max.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know it has support, but my SXU only just got JB unofficially. I like Sony designs more than any other OEM, but it costs more. I also don't need the massive Camera.

Sent from my ST25i running 4.1.2


----------



## Felimenta97 (May 31, 2013)

Strike_Riku said:


> I know it has support, but my SXU only just got JB unofficially. I like Sony designs more than any other OEM, but it costs more. I also don't need the massive Camera.
> 
> Sent from my ST25i running 4.1.2

Click to collapse



Well, ok. That's all I can get of arguments to you. Now, up to you. Anyway, good luck and hope you enjoy your New phone.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk HD


----------



## FSErdil (May 31, 2013)

Felimenta97 said:


> Well, ok. That's all I can get of arguments to you. Now, up to you. Anyway, good luck and hope you enjoy your New phone.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse





KidCarter93 said:


> Other than the storage space on the device, the developer edition comes SIM unlocked and bootloader unlocked. On the non-dev edition, the bootloader is easy enough to unlock anyway and SIM unlocked didn't affect me as my One was SIM free anyway.
> Therefore this decision mainly comes down to how much storage you want.
> 
> Either way, it's a great device and you won't regret buying it

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## vj_dustin (May 31, 2013)

Strike_Riku said:


> I know it has support, but my SXU only just got JB unofficially. I like Sony designs more than any other OEM, but it costs more. I also don't need the massive Camera.
> 
> Sent from my ST25i running 4.1.2

Click to collapse



Xperia L is well equipped than both GNex and XS.
Also at least here, it's cheaper than both. So why not XL?

Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)


----------



## Strike_Riku (May 31, 2013)

Felimenta97 said:


> Well, ok. That's all I can get of arguments to you. Now, up to you. Anyway, good luck and hope you enjoy your New phone.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Sorry If I came across harshly. You have helped me make my mind up. For this, I thank you.







vj_dustin said:


> Xperia L is well equipped than both GNex and XS.
> Also at least here, it's cheaper than both. So why not XL?
> 
> Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
> But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)

Click to collapse



The resolution. And the curved design.

Sent from my ST25i running 4.1.2


----------



## vj_dustin (May 31, 2013)

Oh right. The resolution! 

Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)


----------



## Strike_Riku (May 31, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Oh right. The resolution!
> 
> Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
> But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)

Click to collapse



Any idea where I can pick a Galaxy Nexus up for under Rs.13700?

Sent from my ST25i running 4.1.2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jun 1, 2013)

Strike_Riku said:


> Any idea where I can pick a Galaxy Nexus up for under Rs.13700?
> 
> Sent from my ST25i running 4.1.2

Click to collapse



If Indian chkout quickr or olx 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ha\/0c (Jun 1, 2013)

Shahan_mik3 said:


> 9505??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



9500 and i m a bit confused if this has the temperature sensor... ??


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jun 1, 2013)

Ha\/0c said:


> 9500 and i m a bit confused if this has the temperature sensor... ??

Click to collapse



It must be der if it is available in its counterpart 9505 only difference between dem is cpu

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Exbruce (Jun 1, 2013)

*Htc One V or Samsung Galaxy Reverb*

I'm very undecided on which one to go with


----------



## adrig (Jun 1, 2013)

*Rooting a Proline AK888-13*

I recently got a Proline AK888-13 ["http : // www . proline . co . za/our-products/tablet/AK888-13/overview/#product"] (South Africa) as a gift.  Does anybody know if it would be possible to root it?
Thanks!


----------



## michnovka (Jun 1, 2013)

*Same thing*



adrig said:


> I recently got a Proline AK888-13 ["http : // www . proline . co . za/our-products/tablet/AK888-13/overview/#product"] (South Africa) as a gift.  Does anybody know if it would be possible to root it?
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



I also have this one and so far I didnt find any custom ROM to put on it...


----------



## FSErdil (Jun 1, 2013)

Exbruce said:


> I'm very undecided on which one to go with

Click to collapse



I recommend you Reverb becouse of higher ram, better battery, better CPU and bigger screen(4.0-3.7 inch). But One v records 720p video Reverb 480p and One v has beats if you like. So i think Reverb will be better. You need a good SD card for both.


----------



## nicktechnomamu (Jun 2, 2013)

*best smartphone in a mid range*

Hi guys,

if we are looking for a smartphone in a mid range, then i will recommend go for S3. I am not a huge fan of Samsung personally but their service and connectivity in the last 3 years improved a lot against HTC. HTC is undoubtedly is the maker some great looking handset so if someone wants to try some sizzling design then he must go for HTC


----------



## Ryder59 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Which Nolia Lumia ?*

Hi all,

I would like to try Windows Phone 8 but I hesitate between the Nokia Lumia 520, 920 or 925. It is essentially for playing games, looking videos and a good recognition network (not like the Samsung wave II, hardly ever network). Whick choose ?

Thank you in advance. 

PS: sorry for my English but I'm French.


----------



## FSErdil (Jun 2, 2013)

Ryder59 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would like to try Windows Phone 8 but I hesitate between the Nokia Lumia 520, 920 or 925. It is essentially for playing games, looking videos and a good recognition network (not like the Samsung wave II, hardly ever network). Whick choose ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lumia 520 has better GPU(adreno 305 vs adreno 225). Lumia 920 and 925 have better CPU's they have the same Qualcomm MSM8960 Snapdragon Dual-core 1.5 GHz Krait CPU and 1GB of RAM(vs 512 MB). The camera is better on 920 and 925 (8 mp). Between 920 and 925 I think 920 will be better because of memory(16 gb vs 32 gb no SD card slots). The only advantage of 925 is to be a little bit smaller and light. 920 and 925 are almost the same devices. But it is up to you. You make the desicion


----------



## thatdude02 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hey all. I'm torn here, do I keep my current Galaxy Note 1, or should I upgrade to a Nexus 4? All I want to know is if you think it would be worth the upgrade or should I wait for something newer? I'm not really looking at anything else and just wanted an opinion on it. 
Thanks in advance 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jun 2, 2013)

thatdude02 said:


> Hey all. I'm torn here, do I keep my current Galaxy Note 1, or should I upgrade to a Nexus 4? All I want to know is if you think it would be worth the upgrade or should I wait for something newer? I'm not really looking at anything else and just wanted an opinion on it.
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Note1 spec can handle games for at least 6mnths to an year....better go for a newer model rather than buying last year model 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ryder59 (Jun 2, 2013)

FSErdil said:


> Lumia 520 has better GPU(adreno 305 vs adreno 225). Lumia 920 and 925 have better CPU's they have the same Qualcomm MSM8960 Snapdragon Dual-core 1.5 GHz Krait CPU and 1GB of RAM(vs 512 MB). The camera is better on 920 and 925 (8 mp). Between 920 and 925 I think 920 will be better because of memory(16 gb vs 32 gb no SD card slots). The only advantage of 925 is to be a little bit smaller and light. 920 and 925 are almost the same devices. But it is up to you. You make the desicion

Click to collapse



Thank you, I think I will choose the 920


----------



## matyrock (Jun 2, 2013)

*Is recommended?*

Hi guys! 
I have a X8 phone, but, i need change phone by other more newest....
I'm going to buy a Xperia Sola... You recommend this phone to me?
You know about if this phone have good ROMs?

Greetings 

(Sorry my bad english)


----------



## pancakesFORjesus (Jun 2, 2013)

I have a Samsung Exhibit II and getting ready to upgrade.  I bought it for $200 from Wally World b/c I didn't want a contract.  What's the latest and greatest?  Contract or no contract.  I'm sticking with Tmo.


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jun 3, 2013)

pancakesFORjesus said:


> I have a Samsung Exhibit II and getting ready to upgrade.  I bought it for $200 from Wally World b/c I didn't want a contract.  What's the latest and greatest?  Contract or no contract.  I'm sticking with Tmo.

Click to collapse



Top devices right now are HTC one and galaxy s4
And popular device is nexus 4

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shem12 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Galaxy S 4 and the Note Difference*

Can you tell me what is the main difference between the Galaxy S4 and the Samsung Note as far as which is the better buy?


----------



## bglomax (Jun 3, 2013)

*SG4 vs NOTE2 and other*



shem12 said:


> Can you tell me what is the main difference between the Galaxy S4 and the Samsung Note as far as which is the better buy?

Click to collapse





Well this is a question that can easly be answerd when going to the store and take a visual review of the whole family 

SG 2 SG3 SG4 and NOTE 2


main difference are visible:

SG4 = Full high def OLED display
NOTE2 = High def OLDED display

Note 2 has 5.5 screen size S4 has 5 inc scren size
SG4 is more expensive thatn NOTE2
RAM are equal 2 gb each.
CPU power is more on the SG4


Main advantages for me would be the scren phisical size , rather than the full HD ... because the inceased density of smaller screens produce significant eyes problems. The benefits of higher CPU clock and cores is an advtange , 

if i have to buy Samsung (which i find verry expensive) i would buy NOTE2


Hoping that will help you in the decision.


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jun 3, 2013)

shem12 said:


> Can you tell me what is the main difference between the Galaxy S4 and the Samsung Note as far as which is the better buy?

Click to collapse



U mean note 2 vs galaxy s4
*note 2
° galaxys4
 Screen size and resolution : 
*5.5inch 720p
°5 inch 1080p(pro)
Cpu:
*exynos 4 series quad core 1.6gighz
°9505:snapdragon 1.9gig quad core(pro)
°9500: exynos 5 1.8gig octa core
GPU:
*Mali 400mp (lame)
°adreno 320(pro)

Ram:
Both 2gig
Battery:
*3100mah(pro)
°2600mah


Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 04:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:04 PM ----------




Shahan_mik3 said:


> U mean note 2 vs galaxy s4
> *note 2
> ° galaxys4
> Screen size and resolution :
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 3, 2013)

Guys I'm planning to buy a new phone...
My shortlist :
 Xperia miro,htc one v,ace 2,galaxy s
advance,motorola defy xt,optimus l7 

So which one do you prefer from them?
Or any other in same price range..
Thanks

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## elparkiro (Jun 3, 2013)

Shahan_mik3 said:


> Top devices right now are HTC one and galaxy s4
> And popular device is nexus 4
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



agree!
still don't know which one of those i want... i want them all! >_<


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 3, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Guys I'm planning to buy a new phone...
> My shortlist :
> Xperia miro,htc one v,ace 2,galaxy s
> advance,motorola defy xt,optimus l7
> ...

Click to collapse



S advance tops them all.
Though some people recommend Lg L5 II also.

Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)


----------



## Lt.Win (Jun 3, 2013)

L5 II sucks. I tried it, Single core and Dual core makes a difference.

Sent from my LG-P760 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 3, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> L5 II sucks. I tried it, Single core and Dual core makes a difference.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P760 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



So which one of them u recommend? 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ncvikingx97 (Jun 3, 2013)

Not necessarily trying to sway you,  but if you want great battery life,  maybe you should try a note 2? Incredible battery on mine,  if you don't mind the size

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jun 3, 2013)

elparkiro said:


> agree!
> still don't know which one of those i want... i want them all! >_<

Click to collapse



Lol almost all want these 3 devices but everyone can't afford it  .....life is a ***** :beer::beer::thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 3, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> L5 II sucks. I tried it, Single core and Dual core makes a difference.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P760 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Damn my bad.
I meant L7 II







Gogeta said:


> So which one of them u recommend?
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Check for the budget.
I'd recommend
Xperia L > S advance > Grand quattro. 

Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)


----------



## nadeemkola (Jun 3, 2013)

*New vs Refurb*

Hi Guys

I need some help badly!

I have a kindle fire, rooted with Jelly bean. But I have that a 7inch isn't big enough to make full of it. I want a 10inch device.

I am looking to spend under $250. From what I have seen I can get either Acer A210 or Asus TF300 for around $200. However these devices refurbished. Either from Walmart of Aver on ebay. 

If I get a brand new device I am looking more towards the $300 mark. I would like to know if its worth while to go for a refurbished device or is it worth the extra $100 for a new device.


----------



## Phenziox (Jun 4, 2013)

nadeemkola said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I need some help badly!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I dont think it makes much of a difference because retailers make sure their refurbished products are in near perfect state. I'd save the fifty bucks

_ 0118 999 881 999 119 7253_


----------



## Notlaw1976 (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone got an opinion on what the best quad core handset is for rooting and modding? When I say best, I mean which one is easiest to modify and has a healthy choice of custom ROMs to choose from? This would be an additional device to play with four now. It's the LG Optimus 4X HD any good? They are available quite reasonably now. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 4, 2013)

Notlaw1976 said:


> Anyone got an opinion on what the best quad core handset is for rooting and modding? When I say best, I mean which one is easiest to modify and has a healthy choice of custom ROMs to choose from? This would be an additional device to play with four now. It's the LG Optimus 4X HD any good? They are available quite reasonably now.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Let me see.
Quad core? 
Healthy custom options. 
Nexus 4.. xD

Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)


----------



## mhoss48 (Jun 4, 2013)

Notlaw1976 said:


> Anyone got an opinion on what the best quad core handset is for rooting and modding? When I say best, I mean which one is easiest to modify and has a healthy choice of custom ROMs to choose from? This would be an additional device to play with four now. It's the LG Optimus 4X HD any good? They are available quite reasonably now.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Try the Htc one X (tegra 3) same as lg 4X HD, gd dev support sense 5 port is now stable (bluetooth not working) 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## bglomax (Jun 4, 2013)

*Quad Core processors*



mhoss48 said:


> Try the Htc one X (tegra 3) same as lg 4X HD, gd dev support sense 5 port is now stable (bluetooth not working)
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse





I would suggest to evaluate other models with MTK 6589 processors (Yes the china phones)

HTC , LG and Samsung   have quite overrated devices. (To much money for something that costs so less)


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jun 4, 2013)

bglomax said:


> I would suggest to evaluate other models with MTK 6589 processors (Yes the china phones)
> 
> HTC , LG and Samsung   have quite overrated devices. (To much money for something that costs so less)

Click to collapse



f.y.I it is used in OEM devices also....  But dev support is very less

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## nadeemkola (Jun 4, 2013)

*Tablet*

Hi

Which is the best tablet currently available for a budget around $250?


----------



## Phenziox (Jun 4, 2013)

nadeemkola said:


> Hi
> 
> Which is the best tablet currently available for a budget around $250?

Click to collapse



A 32 gig n7, maybe a refurbished asud infinity? Not sure bout the ladt one

_ 0118 999 881 999 119 7253_


----------



## nadeemkola (Jun 4, 2013)

Phenziox said:


> A 32 gig n7, maybe a refurbished asud infinity? Not sure bout the ladt one
> 
> _ 0118 999 881 999 119 7253_

Click to collapse



I have a kindle fire. Will the nexus 7 not give the same experience? Was looking at a 10inch


----------



## xeNTr!c (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi!

I currently have an LG Optimus Black P970 and i'm looking to replace it with a new cellphone.
I really don't have a shortlist but there's a couple of characteristics i was looking at as a requirement:

CPU: 1.2GHz+
RAM: 1GB+
Screen: ~4.3-4.5"+
Cam: 8MP+
Video: 720/1080p
OS: Android

Planning on using it for emails, web browsing, social networks, cam/video etc.
If it has radio is a bonus, but not necessary, nor i'd be using it as a music player.
My budget is between 200-300€, but i'm looking for the best 'bang for buck' possible. Definitely looking for more performance, less of a "playing around" phone.
I live in Portugal so it must be available in Europe or atleast unlocked and that it would work here.

Appreciate any help you guys can give me.


----------



## nadeemkola (Jun 4, 2013)

Phenziox said:


> A 32 gig n7, maybe a refurbished asud infinity? Not sure bout the ladt one
> 
> _ 0118 999 881 999 119 7253_

Click to collapse





xeNTr!c said:


> Hi!
> 
> I currently have an LG Optimus Black P970 and i'm looking to replace it with a new cellphone.
> I really don't have a shortlist but there's a couple of characteristics i was looking at as a requirement:
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 4


----------



## Mansevolver (Jun 5, 2013)

Alright, so which device for me? HTC One, or Galaxy S4. My decision will be the one that has the longest operational limit on a single charge.

Let me get this straight. HTC One has better display, sound and build quality, and is more snappy in performance? And S4 has better battery life, better camera, and software?

Whichever if, either has a clear advantage in battery life, that will be my deciding factor.

I have a Galaxy Nexus that lasts 6 hours on time..... so either would be better.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mansevolver said:


> Alright, so which device for me? HTC One, or Galaxy S4. My decision will be the one that has the longest operational limit on a single charge.
> 
> Let me get this straight. HTC One has better display, sound and build quality, and is more snappy in performance? And S4 has better battery life, better camera, and software?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Samsung has better software lol xD....sense 5 is good
300mah diff won't be a huge diff u may get an hour more on s4.....HTC one camera is also good
HTC one is my choice

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Notlaw1976 (Jun 5, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> Try the Htc one X (tegra 3) same as lg 4X HD, gd dev support sense 5 port is now stable (bluetooth not working)
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thanks, I like HTCs, I always had them until I got this Samsung. I thought HTC were harder to root and modify? Would you still use something like Odin to put a different ROM on? 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xgws (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi all

I am struggling a bit to find a budget large screen phone. This will be a replacement for my girlfriend's current ZTE Blade.

Requirements:
Screen size > 5 inch
Jelly Bean
Not complete crap. Only slightly crap.
Price: ~£100-£150
Location: UK

I am obviously not expecting a high spec device. Large screen and low cost will probably limit me to a Chinese import phone (Goophone i9, Star N9770 etc). I would prefer to buy from a local (UK) seller, but am willing to import from a reputable company.

I would also prefer to stick with the stock ROM. I fiddle enough with my own gadgets and want to try not to add any more work for myself as the in-house IT support.

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## Uhufuhu (Jun 5, 2013)

*Secure smartphone*

Hello,
I'm serching for a smartphone with security in mind. No lock screen bypass bugs, good resistance against physical access attacks, regular updates would be nice, and such security related stuff. My previous phone had an Android, it would be very nice that the next would also, but it's not a necessity. 
What would you suggest?


----------



## jr866gooner (Jun 5, 2013)

I love my s2 but even I would get htc one over the s4.

My upgrade is due 20th july and will sadly be leaving android

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thin_Bezel (Jun 6, 2013)

jr866gooner said:


> I love my s2 but even I would get htc one over the s4.
> 
> My upgrade is due 20th july and will sadly be leaving android
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jr866gooner (Jun 6, 2013)

NaldoTech said:


> Why?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ive had android for 4 years and feel like a change with something new. Im going to give IOS a go. I support peole with windows pc's but at the university where I work more and more people are getting iphones and I feel it will benefit me to then help!

I am excited to get something new and different and who knows when my next contract is up I will have a nexus 6 or GS6 to choose from!

Im not a massive fan of htc and Samsung would have been my natural choice to upgrade but I guess I've secretly wanted an iphone for a few years 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kwanbis (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi guys.

What is the best Android phone that can be bought for 100~150 new unlocked with 3G that can run whatsapp and facebook?

And used but in mint condition? (i know it depends a lot on what you can get on ebay).

Thanks a lot!


----------



## mhoss48 (Jun 7, 2013)

Notlaw1976 said:


> Thanks, I like HTCs, I always had them until I got this Samsung. I thought HTC were harder to root and modify? Would you still use something like Odin to put a different ROM on?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nop u cant, its true harder to root and flash custom roms. You have to unlock the bootloader via htc-dev, and since there is no S-OFF you should flash the boot.img each time.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Atrvscet (Jun 7, 2013)

*spice mi 535*

Using Spice MI 535.
Good value for money.


----------



## BenderBendingRodríguez (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi guys. Does anyone around here has the SONY XPERIA L. if yes how is the battery life. And is it worth buying it for €240,-
Thx.
- Bender


----------



## taz44410 (Jun 7, 2013)

thatdude02 said:


> Hey all. I'm torn here, do I keep my current Galaxy Note 1, or should I upgrade to a Nexus 4? All I want to know is if you think it would be worth the upgrade or should I wait for something newer? I'm not really looking at anything else and just wanted an opinion on it.
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I upgraded to the note2 from the og note and I honestly miss it thats why I bought another

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## Joekite (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi!

I'm looking for a new phone, currently I'm still going with a Sony Xperia X10, so I guess it's time for a change.

Any phone suggestions within a budget from $400 to $700 dollars?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## mhoss48 (Jun 7, 2013)

Joekite said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm looking for a new phone, currently I'm still going with a Sony Xperia X10, so I guess it's time for a change.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Easy:
Galaxy s4
Htc One
Galaxy Note II
Sony xperia Z 
I recomend the htc since it has equal performance to the s4 and the gimicks found on the s4 are barely used. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Joekite (Jun 7, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> Easy:
> Galaxy s4
> Htc One
> Galaxy Note II
> ...

Click to collapse




Those are great, But I'd like to ask, what do you think of the LG Nexus 4?


----------



## mhoss48 (Jun 7, 2013)

It is a great phone but those are the phones of this year, but the nexus is not a handicap since it has the same Soc as the Xperia z, but the sony is superior in screen quality (1080 vs 720)

Edit: have a look at the nexus edition htc one and s4 assuming that u like the nexus experience 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jun 7, 2013)

Joekite said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm looking for a new phone, currently I'm still going with a Sony Xperia X10, so I guess it's time for a change.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Since u have no cash issue .....go for HTC one normal edition
Cause HTC sense is a beautiful interface if u get bored u can always goto pure android experience using cyanogen
That is if u like options

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AmeiseMike (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm currently on an AT&T Atrix 4G, and looking to switch to T-Mobile (AT&T is too expensive, and the service isn't great).

So, I'm currently considering the two following devices: HTC One and Samsung Galaxy S4.

The pros and cons as I see them (with contextual commentary thereafter):

HTC One Pros:

Fits well in my hand.
Solidly built.
HTC One Cons:

Fixed memory. (Though 32 GiB should be sufficient for me)
Non-removable battery. (On my Atrix, I only ever removed it to force the device to restart)
I hate the color T-Mobile carries it in. (Though a case can mask that)
Given that it's HTC, I don't expect long-term support. (Though Cyanogen Mod might make that irrelevant)

Galaxy S4 Pros:

Huge screen.
Removable Battery. (Though this isn't necessarily a huge benefit for me)
MicroSD Slot. (Useful, but perhaps not so much for me)
Galaxy S4 Cons:

Build quality is suspect.
Apparently there are issues with the OLED screen cracking. (And Samsung doesn't cover it!)
Slightly too large to be comfortable. (And I have big hands!)

I was looking for other people's thoughts and suggestions on which I should get.


----------



## gagdude (Jun 8, 2013)

AmeiseMike said:


> I'm currently on an AT&T Atrix 4G, and looking to switch to T-Mobile (AT&T is too expensive, and the service isn't great).
> 
> So, I'm currently considering the two following devices: HTC One and Samsung Galaxy S4.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The Galaxy S4 is smaller than the HTC One in height and thinness. It's wider by a millimeter.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## AmeiseMike (Jun 8, 2013)

gagdude said:


> The Galaxy S4 is smaller than the HTC One in height and thinness. It's wider by a millimeter.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



It seemed significantly wider in person. Strange.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## shazzy1 (Jun 9, 2013)

I have a Xperia Ray and s2 

I want a lag free phone please suggest

Sent from my ST18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jun 9, 2013)

AmeiseMike said:


> I'm currently on an AT&T Atrix 4G, and looking to switch to T-Mobile (AT&T is too expensive, and the service isn't great).
> 
> So, I'm currently considering the two following devices: HTC One and Samsung Galaxy S4.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1.build quality sucks for visuals but it is strong ...in case of HTC if it falls u get irreparable dents 
2.oled screen cracking????but Samsung using it in almost all phone and I have not seen any such cases 
3. 0.3 inch diff u won't even notice it

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jun 9, 2013)

shazzy1 said:


> I have a Xperia Ray and s2
> 
> I want a lag free phone please suggest
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Is the GS2 not already lag free?

sent from my :tank:


----------



## AmeiseMike (Jun 9, 2013)

Shahan_mik3 said:


> 1.build quality sucks for visuals but it is strong ...in case of HTC if it falls u get irreparable dents
> 2.oled screen cracking????but Samsung using it in almost all phone and I have not seen any such cases
> 3. 0.3 inch diff u won't even notice it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Regarding the OLED cracking, there's some threads in the T-Mobile, worldwide, and AT&T forums about people's OLED panels cracking without reason, and Samsung not covering it. Seems to be rare enough, but the fact that Samsung won't fix it is concerning to me - even if it's a bad batch, that shouldn't be the user's responsibility.


----------



## josheadj (Jun 9, 2013)

*Celkon A107 root*

i use a sg note..rooted it and played heavily flashing it once a week. thats no problem at all for me 
but i recently bought a celkon a107 for my dad as it was a note replica . it looks and works great except for the fact that it has very low internal memory.

i want to root it and do a bit of partitioning and stuff.
as its a reecently launched phone i couldnt find any help regarding its rooting ..can someone guide me?

thanks 

crap; wrong thread. sorry. if this still is here that means i couldnt delete it yet


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jun 9, 2013)

AmeiseMike said:


> Regarding the OLED cracking, there's some threads in the T-Mobile, worldwide, and AT&T forums about people's OLED panels cracking without reason, and Samsung not covering it. Seems to be rare enough, but the fact that Samsung won't fix it is concerning to me - even if it's a bad batch, that shouldn't be the user's responsibility.

Click to collapse



Rare cases ryt....y u worried 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AmeiseMike (Jun 9, 2013)

Shahan_mik3 said:


> Rare cases ryt....y u worried
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Because I'd rather not be out a few hundred dollars due to a manufacturer defect.


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jun 9, 2013)

AmeiseMike said:


> Because I'd rather not be out a few hundred dollars due to a manufacturer defect.

Click to collapse



If everyone thinks this way than s4 would have never sold over 10m devices

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AmeiseMike (Jun 9, 2013)

Shahan_mik3 said:


> If everyone thinks this way than s4 would have never sold over 10m devices
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Which matters how?


----------



## CaptnKernel (Jun 9, 2013)

i got the 9505, really nice device!


----------



## harold5249 (Jun 9, 2013)

Is this thread only for suggesting Android device? I want to ask about windows 8 tablet. 

Sent from my GT-N7000


----------



## lars1216 (Jun 9, 2013)

You can ask for any OS. Except for iOS obviously. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## harold5249 (Jun 9, 2013)

Haha. Anyone can suggest me a best windows 8 tablet in terms of performance and hardware? My budget is no budget. XD

Sent from my GT-N7000


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jun 9, 2013)

AmeiseMike said:


> Which matters how?

Click to collapse



All devices have issues which can be very rare fearing that might just be a mistake ....howeva its ur wish can't argue with dat 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Uhufuhu (Jun 9, 2013)

Uhufuhu said:


> I'm serching for a smartphone with security in mind.

Click to collapse




> What would you suggest?

Click to collapse



No idea?


----------



## Gozya (Jun 9, 2013)

Has anyone seen Chinese smart phone with a loud speaker, preferably stereo?


----------



## RickCan1 (Jun 10, 2013)

*Processor Speed*

Hi all I just stumbled across this thread and thought perfect! I am obviously a noob to Android developing although I am not a noob to electronics and software. I am however an Aspie (person with Aspergers) and am quite curious and adept at learning what it takes to manipulate electronics. So here I am.. My question for this thread is what on the available market right now is the best processor for overclocking and is there anything coming out soon that I should be watching for?


----------



## RickCan1 (Jun 10, 2013)

Rachel635 said:


> 7 inch tablets seem like an odd size to me. Not really big enough for the things I would use it for to replace a laptop, but too big to replace my phone.

Click to collapse



My friend just bought a 7" tablet and he thinks it's the perfect size. The only thing is there's not many types of keyboard & covers made for 7". They're all 8" or 10". He's frustrated.. I'm thinking of buying a tab myself just to carry with me. What is everyone leaning toward on tablets today?


----------



## AmeiseMike (Jun 10, 2013)

Shahan_mik3 said:


> All devices have issues which can be very rare fearing that might just be a mistake ....howeva its ur wish can't argue with dat
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



The fact that it has potential issues isn't the concern; it's the fact that Samsung isn't _covering_ the issues, meaning that if you get a bad device, _you_ have to pay for it.

Also, is there a reason you're writing like that? It's really hard to read.


----------



## mukesh07 (Jun 10, 2013)

*new mobile*

i sm looking for a mobile i purchased recently xperia l suggestion from xda fourm:good: and it best mobile :fingers-crossed:
now my friend want to buy mobile his budget is 15000 and he is confused between gionee , micromax and xolo 
please suggest which one must buy
i see micromax canvas hd xolo q 1000
and Gionee Elife E3 and GIONEE DREAM D1 
i am big confused please suggest 

thanks in advance


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## phenom720 (Jun 10, 2013)

thinking to buy cheaper future proof smartphone, do you think xperia sp would be fine?


----------



## J. Clarkson (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm thinking of getting either the *HTC Desire X* or *HTC One S* and I can't pick between the two. The main thing I want is reliability and for the phone to last me at least 2-3 years without changing anything battery/parts ect..

My main concern after reading up a bit is with the HTC One S, people are reportedly having problems with battery drainage after Jelly Bean update? How do both handsets batteries perform against each other? Is there a chance I'd need to change the battery in the HTC One S?

Everyone's views welcome, hopefully you can help answer my questions. Cheers.


----------



## cs098 (Jun 10, 2013)

phenom720 said:


> thinking to buy cheaper future proof smartphone, do you think xperia sp would be fine?

Click to collapse



yep definitely although I think the xperia tx or v is a bit better due to the removable battery. But the sp is not bad either.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jun 10, 2013)

J. Clarkson said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm thinking of getting either the *HTC Desire X* or *HTC One S* and I can't pick between the two. The main thing I want is reliability and for the phone to last me at least 2-3 years without changing anything battery/parts ect..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Definity One S 
One S has more RAM and 10x better processor 

S4 play just simply sucks 

Check this out! Prepare to be rickrolled 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Phenziox (Jun 10, 2013)

J. Clarkson said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm thinking of getting either the *HTC Desire X* or *HTC One S* and I can't pick between the two. The main thing I want is reliability and for the phone to last me at least 2-3 years without changing anything battery/parts ect..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



One s indeed, the desire x literally has no devs

sent from CM10'd Desire C


----------



## shadowcore (Jun 10, 2013)

Gozya said:


> Has anyone seen Chinese smart phone with a loud speaker, preferably stereo?

Click to collapse




Huawei G615. If you happen to live in germany, its very cheap.




AmeiseMike said:


> Which matters how?

Click to collapse



I would say wait. None of the current "Flagships" is worth the money they are sold. AMOLED screens are unreliable because they may crack, have screen burns and wear on the blue color faster.

HTC ,Sony,LG and so on have a fetish for producing phones with unibodies which seems like another attempt at shrinking options for "Aesthetics".
If you want a phone that you can use for more than 2 years, do not buy a phone with unibody design. Currently, except the S4, all other flagship devices are unibodies.

Having the choice of changing the battery IMHO should be standard, not a unique thing.

My suggestion, do not upgrade at all. FULL HD screens are the only good thing about newest flagship devices. CPU+GPU performance do not matter for everyday use, texting, browsing as much. Paying full price for the newest handsets for FULL HD screens is too much IMHO.

But since all of this depends on preferences, the choice is yours. This is not an attempt to change your preference.


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jun 10, 2013)

mukesh07 said:


> i sm looking for a mobile i purchased recently xperia l suggestion from xda fourm:good: and it best mobile :fingers-crossed:
> now my friend want to buy mobile his budget is 15000 and he is confused between gionee , micromax and xolo
> please suggest which one must buy
> i see micromax canvas hd xolo q 1000
> ...

Click to collapse



Xolo q1000 or canvas hd

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Tristyy. (Jun 10, 2013)

Xperia Z or iPhone 5 or Samsung Galaxy S4
Those are the most bought phones these days


----------



## phenom720 (Jun 11, 2013)

cs098 said:


> yep definitely although I think the xperia tx or v is a bit better due to the removable battery. But the sp is not bad either.

Click to collapse



the adreno 320 is what i like more in xperia sp, i think it can run hd games in decent fps for the next three years. Can a non removable battery be replace in a service center?


----------



## hedpe (Jun 11, 2013)

are there ANY good phones with a hard qwerty keyboard left? (Verizon compatible)  I'm looking to buy my girlfriend a phone soon, and she insists on having a qwerty keyboard.  She has the Droid 2 and it's super slow.  The Droid 4 does not look much better... people complain about the screen quality and the overall performance of the phone.  Is there anything good left out there with a qwerty keyboard?


----------



## CSP III (Jun 11, 2013)

Who's in on that Samsung note 2 tab? any thoughts?


----------



## cs098 (Jun 11, 2013)

phenom720 said:


> the adreno 320 is what i like more in xperia sp, i think it can run hd games in decent fps for the next three years. Can a non removable battery be replace in a service center?

Click to collapse



yup, even with warranty gone, you can still replace it for a fair price. 

But still imo, removable is better than non removable.

But then again the sp does has a huge battery (if that 2300 mah battery can power a 1080p htc one for a day , it will definitely last long on the sp)

If you're willing to pay a bit more the zr is a great choice, quad core (s4 pro) same gpu and has the xperia z's camera and water resistance. And it has the removable battery with the same capacity as the sp.


----------



## dixson10 (Jun 11, 2013)

PlayBook is feasible? with the upgrade to bb10 .. I say for its price and benefits ($ 150)


----------



## Strike_Riku (Jun 11, 2013)

hedpe said:


> are there ANY good phones with a hard qwerty keyboard left? (Verizon compatible)  I'm looking to buy my girlfriend a phone soon, and she insists on having a qwerty keyboard.  She has the Droid 2 and it's super slow.  The Droid 4 does not look much better... people complain about the screen quality and the overall performance of the phone.  Is there anything good left out there with a qwerty keyboard?

Click to collapse



Photon Q?

Sent from my ST25i running 4.1.2


----------



## hedpe (Jun 11, 2013)

Strike_Riku said:


> Photon Q?
> 
> Sent from my ST25i running 4.1.2

Click to collapse



I don't think that's for verizon, is it?


----------



## bglomax (Jun 11, 2013)

*Screen size and "SubPixels"*

Guys,


sorry to ask such an awkward questions, but a phew days ago i met a firend of a firend who had verry interesting information related to screen.

He had some theory in which a "subpixel" image drawing operation is peformed in order obscure visual interpolation of the image drawn by the Super AMOLED displays.

He scaled SG2 and NOTE2 ( having 3 subpixels) as the best screens on the market  and SG3 and SG4 as the same screens (having only 1 subpixel).

Also what he explained was that some series of SG2 (budget once) are also with 1 subpixel and is very noticable in representing white coloured sharp objects in  dynamic coloured background.

Can somebody share some light what is this guy talking about ?


----------



## hedpe (Jun 11, 2013)

bglomax said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> sorry to ask such an awkward questions, but a phew days ago i met a firend of a firend who had verry interesting information related to screen.
> ...

Click to collapse



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subpixel_rendering


----------



## Strike_Riku (Jun 11, 2013)

hedpe said:


> I don't think that's for verizon, is it?

Click to collapse



I think so  

Sent from my ST25i running 4.1.2


----------



## hedpe (Jun 11, 2013)

Strike_Riku said:


> I think so
> 
> Sent from my ST25i running 4.1.2

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure it's Sprint only


----------



## andrepimenta (Jun 12, 2013)

What would be the best choice for a dual sim phone ?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## scarletspider1982 (Jun 12, 2013)

Keep my note 2 or get the htc one? 
Only thing I'm 100 percent sure I'll miss is the removable battery 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jun 12, 2013)

scarletspider1982 said:


> Keep my note 2 or get the htc one?
> Only thing I'm 100 percent sure I'll miss is the removable battery
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda premium

Click to collapse



HTC One 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## scarletspider1982 (Jun 12, 2013)

Ok but why? I'd like some real world users input. I've read great things about the one. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jun 12, 2013)

scarletspider1982 said:


> Ok but why? I'd like some real world users input. I've read great things about the one.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well HTC One has a metal design that is simply awesome. Its 1080p display displays realistic colors, not over saturated crap. Its snapdragon 600 is so much better than the exynos. HTC One can have full AOSP with everything working because of open source drivers

Etc 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## scarletspider1982 (Jun 12, 2013)

Ok thanks. I've read in the forums about people experiencing slow charge issues. Is that a wide spread issue? Since I would need to get an external battery to have spare juice. That may be an issue 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda premium


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jun 12, 2013)

scarletspider1982 said:


> Keep my note 2 or get the htc one?
> Only thing I'm 100 percent sure I'll miss is the removable battery
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda premium

Click to collapse



If your looking for a design update than surely HTC one is the best bet.
If for a performance upgrade than note 2 is more than enough for a year more.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hari23 (Jun 12, 2013)

Sony Xperia SL or Sony Xperia SP ? and why ?


----------



## i9100g user (Jun 12, 2013)

scarletspider1982 said:


> Keep my note 2 or get the htc one?
> Only thing I'm 100 percent sure I'll miss is the removable battery
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Note 3 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 PM ----------




Hari23 said:


> Sony Xperia SL or Sony Xperia SP ? and why ?

Click to collapse



SP is faster. 


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cveteca (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi everybody.
I am about to sign a new contract with my carrier and I'm getting a new phone. So this tread is perfect for me, because I am help choosing. First of all, my priorities for a phone are: very good camera and at least 4.5 inches display (but not more than 5). 
I've read lots of reviews on the net, but still can't find my device (and I think many reviewers are pretty much biased). So I'm relying on you.
I want the phone to produce as good photos as possible. I mainly take pictures outside and inside but on daylight (don’t need a good night shooter). My preference is Android phone, but I might reconsider for iPhone 5 if you think it has the best camera. Aside from this, I don't like Symbian, so no 808 proposals please. Also no proposal, about taking a DLSR separately.


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jun 12, 2013)

cveteca said:


> Hi everybody.
> I am about to sign a new contract with my carrier and I'm getting a new phone. So this tread is perfect for me, because I am help choosing. First of all, my priorities for a phone are: very good camera and at least 4.5 inches display (but not more than 5).
> I've read lots of reviews on the net, but still can't find my device (and I think many reviewers are pretty much biased). So I'm relying on you.
> I want the phone to produce as good photos as possible. I mainly take pictures outside and inside but on daylight (don’t need a good night shooter). My preference is Android phone, but I might reconsider for iPhone 5 if you think it has the best camera. Aside from this, I don't like Symbian, so no 808 proposals please. Also no proposal, about taking a DLSR separately.

Click to collapse



Galaxy s4 zoom 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cveteca (Jun 12, 2013)

*ivtreal the*



Shahan_mik3 said:


> Galaxy s4 zoom
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nope. Zoom has 4.3 I thnik. Too small for me.



cveteca said:


> ....First of all, my priorities for a phone are: very good camera and at least 4.5 inches display (but not more than 5)....

Click to collapse


----------



## scarletspider1982 (Jun 12, 2013)

Ok this is a very particular question about the htc one. When using a Mhl adapter does it cut off the 3g connection? I know it is off topic but I  figured someone in this thread may know. My evo lte didn't do this but the note 2 does 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda premium


----------



## TonBone952 (Jun 13, 2013)

*What device is better?*

Hi, I am new to XDA-Developers, but I just wanted to ask what devices are better, the Samsung Galaxy Mini 2 or the Sony Xperia Miro?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 13, 2013)

TonBone952 said:


> Hi, I am new to XDA-Developers, but I just wanted to ask what devices are better, the Samsung Galaxy Mini 2 or the Sony Xperia Miro?

Click to collapse



Can you chip in a few more?
Xperia L is a great buy and isn't expensive either. 

Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jun 13, 2013)

cveteca said:


> Nope. Zoom has 4.3 I thnik. Too small for me.

Click to collapse



Lol u must be kidding sacrificing 0.2 inch is barely noticeable..... U get 16mp can with 10x optical zoom if camera is imp this is a best option 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Nikhil_android (Jun 13, 2013)

I am confuse between Asus nexus tablet and Samsung galaxy tab 2 ..which one I should buy also is there any other low price alternative 

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jun 13, 2013)

Nikhil_android said:


> I am confuse between Asus nexus tablet and Samsung galaxy tab 2 ..which one I should buy also is there any other low price alternative
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



If u don't want 3g option nexus 7 is very good....my tab 2 lags lyk **** and display is pixelated :beer:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jr866gooner (Jun 13, 2013)

cveteca said:


> Hi everybody.
> I am about to sign a new contract with my carrier and I'm getting a new phone. So this tread is perfect for me, because I am help choosing. First of all, my priorities for a phone are: very good camera and at least 4.5 inches display (but not more than 5).
> I've read lots of reviews on the net, but still can't find my device (and I think many reviewers are pretty much biased). So I'm relying on you.
> I want the phone to produce as good photos as possible. I mainly take pictures outside and inside but on daylight (don’t need a good night shooter). My preference is Android phone, but I might reconsider for iPhone 5 if you think it has the best camera. Aside from this, I don't like Symbian, so no 808 proposals please. Also no proposal, about taking a DLSR separately.

Click to collapse



To be perfectly honest I have been researching for my upgrade next month and keep coming back to the IP5. Good camera and launches quick. Shutter speed also fast! 

Plenty of time for me to think about it though. 

Sent from my GS2 running LSW NeatRom


----------



## mhoss48 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hello im think of buying a phone for.my sister which is better galaxy s2+ or htc one s  ?

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jun 13, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> Hello im think of buying a phone for.my sister which is better galaxy s2+ or htc one s  ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Definitely One S is better 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## mhoss48 (Jun 13, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Definitely One S is better
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Why ? 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## TonBone952 (Jun 14, 2013)

*What device is better? 2*

I am looking for a device with android ice cream sandwich and above, 5mp or higher camera with auto focus, less than 4 in, and is less than $250. Thanks!

---------- Post added at 07:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 PM ----------

Also can be rooted and able to install cm 9,10, or 10.1.


----------



## acam333 (Jun 14, 2013)

I have around $250. What is the overall best device I can get for $250 or under? Not a phone or 7 inch tablet either as I have both though. Thanks

Sent from a long time ago, in a galaxy far far away........


----------



## Sherl (Jun 14, 2013)

*Nexus 7 or Xperia Tablet S*

I am looking to buy a tablet
*Sony Xperia Tablet S or Asus Nexus 7
*
Both have their up and down!
Which one is best out of the two?
Price is not an issue among the both but i need a better one in terms of performance, support etc,


----------



## mhoss48 (Jun 14, 2013)

jhbalaji said:


> I am looking to buy a tablet
> *Sony Xperia Tablet S or Asus Nexus 7
> *
> Both have their up and down!
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait a bit the new nexus 7 is not far... 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Sherl (Jun 14, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> Wait a bit the new nexus 7 is not far...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



As of now one which one is should choose?
I need it soon! I will buy later and buy another one after then!


----------



## T_I (Jun 14, 2013)

*Acer liquid E2 DUO or...*

Hello,

The last few years I've used my trusted Nokia 6310i, e65 and e51 as a daily phone, but they are finally dying on me. (the 6310i itself, the others have bad batteries) As I now have a Samsung Galaxy S2 as company phone, I was wondering, is the Acer liquid E2 DUO a usefull option to combine 2 sims with 1 android phone? (employer is paying for the data)

I'm at the moment undecided about using a dual sim android 4.2 phone (and this one looks to have the best specs for max 250 euro) or just keep on having 2 phones and bagging myself a Nokia 100.

Main use private phone: sms and somethines calling
Main use company phone: games (officially to be reachable, but the coverage is crap at the current assignment)

It would be nice to replace both phones and the Palm TX with 1 device. Is the Acer the best option with the required specs or is there a better phone available in europe/the netherlands(Quad core, android 4.2 with this not the latest level and max 250 euro)


----------



## Phenziox (Jun 14, 2013)

TonBone952 said:


> I am looking for a device with android ice cream sandwich and above, 5mp or higher camera with auto focus, less than 4 in, and is less than $250. Thanks!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 PM ----------
> 
> Also can be rooted and able to install cm 9,10, or 10.1.

Click to collapse



HTC desire c 

sent from CM10'd Desire C


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jun 14, 2013)

jhbalaji said:


> As of now one which one is should choose?
> I need it soon! I will buy later and buy another one after then!

Click to collapse



Nexus 7..

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RangoX (Jun 14, 2013)

*Galaxy Ace 2 or Xperia Sola*

Hello guys, 

I'm looking for a not very expensive device with screen size under 4" (I don't like big phones), microSD slot would be nice, too. Galaxy Ace 2 and Xperia sola seem to fit this description.

At first I though Galaxy Ace 2 was better because of the bigger RAM (768 vs 512), but I've read that the camera is way too slow, and besides, it looks like Sony has a lot more people working on custom ROMs than Samsung. Besides, apparently you can't install apps in Ace 2's microSD card? 

Anyway, what do you think is the best choice? 

Thanks!


----------



## dmxsoulja3 (Jun 14, 2013)

*Best Rugged android phone?*

Hey guys,

Looking for rugged phone, IP67 is a must, $350 or less.  I know there are alot of options, this will be a second phone for me to use when I'm camping and such so it doesn't have to be ridiculously fast but I don't want it crashing all the time either.  I don't mind loading a custom ROM on it.  So far I have looked at the Defy+, Xcover2, Rugby Pro, as being towards the tops of my list.  Any other suggestions and/or reasons?

Thanks


----------



## mhoss48 (Jun 14, 2013)

dmxsoulja3 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Looking for rugged phone, IP67 is a must, $350 or less.  I know there are alot of options, this will be a second phone for me to use when I'm camping and such so it doesn't have to be ridiculously fast but I don't want it crashing all the time either.  I don't mind loading a custom ROM on it.  So far I have looked at the Defy+, Xcover2, Rugby Pro, as being towards the tops of my list.  Any other suggestions and/or reasons?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Dont know exactly what its pricel, but the sony xperia acro S is a very good phone and has official jb.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## dmxsoulja3 (Jun 14, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> Dont know exactly what its pricel, but the sony xperia acro S is a very good phone and has official jb.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



I have been looking at that one, and a few other Sony's but I have never owned a Sony phone, and while they are IP67, they look fragile, like sure I can get it wet, but one drop and its done it looks like unless I can find a good rugged case.


----------



## acdcking12345 (Jun 14, 2013)

I have been using an Ipad 4 for 7 months now. But looking at maybe going back to android. 

I really want a device that has a comparable screen, actually has hardware and software that combines to make evrything fluid and fast. 

And has easier ways to root and install the awesome ROMS on these forums. 

What do you guys feel is a good route to go?


----------



## TheStrokerace (Jun 14, 2013)

acdcking12345 said:


> I have been using an Ipad 4 for 7 months now. But looking at maybe going back to android.
> 
> I really want a device that has a comparable screen, actually has hardware and software that combines to make evrything fluid and fast.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




The I would suggest going to a HP tablet. It out preforms all of them, has an intel chip better battery life. No rooting needed  and you can run all the Iphone and Android apps on it along with any other game console out there. You can also run windows and Linux on it at the same time. All for what, $6-700. Lets see if a whimpy Ipad or Android tablet do that. I guess you can run Backtracks and other distro of linux on Android, but its real buggy and can't hack with it.


----------



## acdcking12345 (Jun 15, 2013)

TheStrokerace said:


> The I would suggest going to a HP tablet. It out preforms all of them, has an intel chip better battery life. No rooting needed  and you can run all the Iphone and Android apps on it along with any other game console out there. You can also run windows and Linux on it at the same time. All for what, $6-700. Lets see if a whimpy Ipad or Android tablet do that. I guess you can run Backtracks and other distro of linux on Android, but its real buggy and can't hack with it.

Click to collapse




Is there one in particular you suggest?  When I look at the 10.1" tablets from HP, I only show windows 8 tablets. Not android ones. Maybe I missed something?


----------



## TheStrokerace (Jun 15, 2013)

acdcking12345 said:


> Is there one in particular you suggest?  When I look at the 10.1" tablets from HP, I only show windows 8 tablets. Not android ones. Maybe I missed something?

Click to collapse



Exactly. Get a windows based Tablet. Out preforms any Android tablet or Ipad. You don't need to keep windows 8 on it, you can put XP on it and runs 4 times faster then. In other words, if you are going to waste money on a tablet, buy one that is useful like a Windows based tablet. You can make phone calls, send and recieve text messages with it just like the other cheap Android and Ipad tablets. Its also has USB ports to add better wireless cards to it. And you can secure it better then an Ipad or Android tablet. There is no rooting needed and you can run 5 times more apps and software then Ipad and an Android tablet. For about the same money and its more useful


----------



## feng7521267 (Jun 15, 2013)

*M7*

want to buy M7. any suggestions?


----------



## mhoss48 (Jun 15, 2013)

dmxsoulja3 said:


> I have been looking at that one, and a few other Sony's but I have never owned a Sony phone, and while they are IP67, they look fragile, like sure I can get it wet, but one drop and its done it looks like unless I can find a good rugged case.

Click to collapse



My sister had this phone, she is a bit clumsy and the phone survived quite well with on minor scratches. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

---------- Post added at 10:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 AM ----------




feng7521267 said:


> want to buy M7. any suggestions?

Click to collapse



Go for it !!! 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## kichnaz (Jun 15, 2013)

*Advice Needed*

I am going to purchase chinese android phone JIAYU G3 (MT6589 Android 4.2 Quad Core 1.2GHz 3G Smartphone with 1GB RAM/4GB ROM/GPS/8.0MP). What are main disadvantages of this phone?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Crytech (Jun 15, 2013)

Planning to buy a new phone with my budget near 20k Indian rupees....While Sony Xperia L is at 16k rupees...Is it a good buy??...I hate grand wich is almost in this range only...Xperia L's specs look amazing...any suggestions?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 15, 2013)

Crytech007 said:


> Planning to buy a new phone with my budget near 20k Indian rupees....While Sony Xperia L is at 16k rupees...Is it a good buy??...I hate grand wich is almost in this range only...Xperia L's specs look amazing...any suggestions?

Click to collapse



It definitely is the best choice under 20k. My +1 to it. :thumbup:

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jun 15, 2013)

Crytech007 said:


> Planning to buy a new phone with my budget near 20k Indian rupees....While Sony Xperia L is at 16k rupees...Is it a good buy??...I hate grand wich is almost in this range only...Xperia L's specs look amazing...any suggestions?

Click to collapse



U have xperia l which I would suggest or xperia s and SL 
Galaxy s2 and s2+ and grand quattro
Also galaxy nexus

Edit: if u check in eBay u get better devices like HTC one x,one s, Sony acro , tx ,note 
For 21-22k
Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## acam333 (Jun 15, 2013)

I have around $250. What is the overall best device I can get for $250 or under? Not a phone or 7 inch tablet either as I have both though. Thanks.

Sent from a long time ago, in a galaxy far far away........


----------



## Alapatra (Jun 16, 2013)

*android or window*

Hello everyone,

I used to be an ios user, but i drowned my phone. SO, I want to get one mid-range smartphone. Between Android and window 8 I am confused about which to buy?? before, I basically hang out with my phone more but not playing games. I try new software ,try to customize my phone and make them different then others. And with my new set also i will be continuing the same .I am bascially looking for a phone around $300.
So, pls help me


----------



## The-Fuzzy-1 (Jun 16, 2013)

*Next Phone (budget)*

My current phone (vodafone smart 2) is not really holding up to my daily abuse (I have lost my screen wake button and camera, headphone jack is not working very well. As I do not have much money for a replacement I am planning on avoiding buying a new phone as long as i can..I have to be able to buy it from a actual store. So I was thinking either:

Vodafone smart mini
Galaxy ace 2 
Galaxy mini 2
or lastly Vodafone smart chat 865

I am open to suggestions Ideally I would like a cheap android phone with usable specs and active android community for that phone but i feel it is a bit unrealistic :/


----------



## android07 (Jun 16, 2013)

Whats the cheapest Android tablet that can play Full HD videos with ease and give a great web browsing experience.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 16, 2013)

Alapatra said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I used to be an ios user, but i drowned my phone. SO, I want to get one mid-range smartphone. Between Android and window 8 I am confused about which to buy?? before, I basically hang out with my phone more but not playing games. I try new software ,try to customize my phone and make them different then others. And with my new set also i will be continuing the same .I am bascially looking for a phone around $300.
> So, pls help me

Click to collapse



You can barely customize anything on a Windows phone. So definitely Android.
Around $300 you can get
Nexus 4 > Xperia L > Xperia S







The-Fuzzy-1 said:


> My current phone (vodafone smart 2) is not really holding up to my daily abuse (I have lost my screen wake button and camera, headphone jack is not working very well. As I do not have much money for a replacement I am planning on avoiding buying a new phone as long as i can..I have to be able to buy it from a actual store. So I was thinking either:
> 
> Vodafone smart mini
> Galaxy ace 2
> ...

Click to collapse



An Ace 2 is around 10000INR here roughly $200.
So in that range you caj easily get a nice specced device.
Look at S advance > Xperia go > Galaxy Ace 2




android07 said:


> Whats the cheapest Android tablet that can play Full HD videos with ease and give a great web browsing experience.

Click to collapse



Nexus 7 IMO.

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## The-Fuzzy-1 (Jun 16, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> You can barely customize anything on a Windows phone. So definitely Android.
> Around $300 you can get
> Nexus 4 > Xperia L > Xperia S
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



After doing some googleing about the ace 2 the ace 3 is meant to be coming soon....hopefully it pushes the price down of the ace 2 as it would be a bit of a squeeze to get it


----------



## Crytech (Jun 16, 2013)

Shahan_mik3 said:


> U have xperia l which I would suggest or xperia s and SL
> Galaxy s2 and s2+ and grand quattro
> Also galaxy nexus
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I already said bro that I hate grand/grand quattro....
And S2 and Galaxy nexus are out of stock here...Ebay has tremendous problems regarding delivery here...So not that too...


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jun 16, 2013)

Crytech007 said:


> I already said bro that I hate grand/grand quattro....
> And S2 and Galaxy nexus are out of stock here...Ebay has tremendous problems regarding delivery here...So not that too...

Click to collapse



Here???...eBay won't get u stuff it depends on courier company 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Crytech (Jun 16, 2013)

Shahan_mik3 said:


> Here???...eBay won't get u stuff it depends on courier company
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yes...Ebay's couriers have bad experiences here in Pune, Maharashtra, India...:cyclops:


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jun 16, 2013)

Crytech007 said:


> Yes...Ebay's couriers have bad experiences here in Pune, Maharashtra, India...:cyclops:

Click to collapse



I have ordered many stuff from eBay through blue dart courier to Bangalore I get stuff in 3-4days top

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## android07 (Jun 16, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Nexus 7 IMO.

Click to collapse



Its pricey...! Can Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 P3110 cut the cake?


----------



## mhoss48 (Jun 16, 2013)

android07 said:


> Its pricey...! Can Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 P3110 cut the cake?

Click to collapse



What ???!!! The nexus 7 is pricey ?!  The tab 2 is good but cant be compared to the nexus since the nexus is a quadcore and the tab is a dual core (?)

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jun 16, 2013)

android07 said:


> Its pricey...! Can Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 P3110 cut the cake?

Click to collapse



I noe Samsung tab 2 price has dropped....but investing few more bucks can get u a pretty darn device.....I had tab 2 it is laggy and screen is pixelated so buy nexus 7:beer:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## metmettem (Jun 16, 2013)

*Cheap phone*

Hi, i am looking for the best ANDROID phone i can get for about £140-£170.
I've been looking at the samsung galaxy s2 (about £135 on ebay). Is there a better option?
I will be using it for general light-medium use. very little gaming.
I want at least dual core. I don't mind what version of android comes stock as long as i can root and upgrade to (minimum) ICS.

Any suggestions?


----------



## quallenbomber (Jun 16, 2013)

metmettem said:


> Hi, i am looking for the best ANDROID phone i can get for about £140-£170.
> I've been looking at the samsung galaxy s2 (about £135 on ebay). Is there a better option?
> I will be using it for general light-medium use. very little gaming.
> I want at least dual core. I don't mind what version of android comes stock as long as i can root and upgrade to (minimum) ICS.
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think that you'll find a better phone. 
I have my Galaxy S2 since 2011 an it is really awesome. This is the first mobilephone i would buy again!
For the S2 you can find a lot of accesoires and if you look here in the development section from the S2 with the 
Custom Roms etc, you can make your own picture about it. 
I bought me yesterday a micro sd card to save more pictures and videos on my phone.
I would reccomend you the S2.

Hope i helped you.


----------



## J. Clarkson (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm tired of the small 4.0in screen now, I don't mind adapting to something new, I just want a phone I'd be satisfied with for the next 18 months or so. I will be *browsing* a lot, listening to *music*, need *good keyboard* for typing will be *emailing* quite a bit. 

I've read about the HTC One X it was my initial choice, but someone has pointed out the Sony Xperia T to me and it's got similar specs to the One X. I don't know what to go for, very mixed reviews.

They are both on Jelly Bean now, I've no clue which handset has better improvements with that update or anything.

*Sony Xperia T*: http://www.gsmarena.com/sony_xperia_t-4899.php
*HTC One X*: http://www.gsmarena.com/htc_one_x-4320.php

Just to add, I've seen many YouTube videos not knowing if they were on Jelly Bean or not at the time but in comparison to other handsets the browsing looked bad. It took a lot of time to render the page and some glitches, this has put me off a bit.

I've referred to this site below for Browser Benchmarks, the HTC One X scored 1428 and the Sony Xperia T scored 1558.

http://browser.primatelabs.com/android-benchmarks

According to those numbers, Sony Xperia T looks a very good phone and I can get it cheaper than the HTC One X.

UPDATE: In terms of the screen quality and stuff I've found this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1jVJ70dVmU&hd=1 a lot of the comments there seem to like the Xperia T's screen the most. All going in favour of the Xperia T at the moment.

I don't care for custom ROMs ect.. when I have received the phone, I will just be updating it to Jelly Bean and begin to use.


----------



## malackite (Jun 18, 2013)

*i9500 or i9505*

HI everyone

Im deciding between the I9500 and i9505 versions of the Galaxy S4, the octa core's claims of better battery light are the main reason id want to go for the i9500, however i have seen way more roms so far in the quadcore (i9505) threads. so here is my question, will there be more roms for the quad core snapdragon than the octa core exynos version ( for some reason i dont know about )? because i would ultimately go with the version which has the greatest selection of roms. 

p.s. i live in Europe so Verision/Sprint and all those other carrier versions arent an issue for me

Cheers


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jun 18, 2013)

malackite said:


> HI everyone
> 
> Im deciding between the I9500 and i9505 versions of the Galaxy S4, the octa core's claims of better battery light are the main reason id want to go for the i9500, however i have seen way more roms so far in the quadcore (i9505) threads. so here is my question, will there be more roms for the quad core snapdragon than the octa core exynos version ( for some reason i dont know about )? because i would ultimately go with the version which has the greatest selection of roms.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As per my knowledge 9505  has more ROMs because it is snapdragon based and source codes are made available for developers but Samsung retards don't actually provide exynos source code but lie they support developers......actually 9505 has good battery life 
For more info on battery test between them check gsmarena.com

Press thanks if helpful 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zelendel (Jun 18, 2013)

malackite said:


> HI everyone
> 
> Im deciding between the I9500 and i9505 versions of the Galaxy S4, the octa core's claims of better battery light are the main reason id want to go for the i9500, however i have seen way more roms so far in the quadcore (i9505) threads. so here is my question, will there be more roms for the quad core snapdragon than the octa core exynos version ( for some reason i dont know about )? because i would ultimately go with the version which has the greatest selection of roms.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Yes the Quad core will normally have more roms and less issues over all due to the qualcom chip and Samsung not releaseing the proper documentation on the Exynos chip and most developers wont touch that chip.


----------



## malackite (Jun 18, 2013)

zelendel said:


> Yes the Quad core will normally have more roms and less issues over all due to the qualcom chip and Samsung not releaseing the proper documentation on the Exynos chip and most developers wont touch that chip.

Click to collapse



so over the next two years i ll probably see way more roms for the Snapdragon?


----------



## zelendel (Jun 18, 2013)

malackite said:


> so over the next two years i ll probably see way more roms for the Snapdragon?

Click to collapse




Yup


----------



## malackite (Jun 18, 2013)

Shahan_mik3 said:


> As per my knowledge 9505  has more ROMs because it is snapdragon based and source codes are made available for developers but Samsung retards don't actually provide exynos source code but lie they support developers......actually 9505 has good battery life
> For more info on battery test between them check gsmarena.com
> 
> Press thanks if helpful
> ...

Click to collapse




so over the next two years i ll probably see way more roms for the Snapdragon?


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jun 18, 2013)

malackite said:


> so over the next two years i ll probably see way more roms for the Snapdragon?

Click to collapse



Yes ur right

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Strike_Riku (Jun 18, 2013)

Can anyone suggest a good 7in Tablet with a 1080p screen and at least 1GB of RAM? I was thinking of waiting for the New Nexus 7 but I don't think there will be one.

Sent from my ST25i running 4.1.2


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jun 18, 2013)

Strike_Riku said:


> Can anyone suggest a good 7in Tablet with a 1080p screen and at least 1GB of RAM? I was thinking of waiting for the New Nexus 7 but I don't think there will be one.
> 
> Sent from my ST25i running 4.1.2

Click to collapse



2nd generation nexus 7 will b available ...I don't think there actually is a full HD 7" tab ryt now

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 18, 2013)

slagana said:


> jk;klj;kl;'kl;'km';k''k;'

Click to collapse



Either you just collapsed on your keyboard or your just posting rubbish to get to 10 posts 

Either way, please don't spam this or any other thread just so you can get to 10 posts.

Sent from my HTC One using xda premium


----------



## blsrbl (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey Guys, I'm really getting puzzled. I love Nexus phones more than any other phones for their fast updates, fast ROM support, stock Android, and even their designs that is much way better than Samsung ones. I like my phone to be on top of any other phone. I though buying the upcoming Google edition of the Galaxy S4 or waiting for Note III or the Motorola X Phone... What are your thoughts guys ? 

And sorry for my -maybe?- bad English


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jun 18, 2013)

blsrbl said:


> Hey Guys, I'm really getting puzzled. I love Nexus phones more than any other phones for their fast updates, fast ROM support, stock Android, and even their designs that is much way better than Samsung ones. I like my phone to be on top of any other phone. I though buying the upcoming Google edition of the Galaxy S4 or waiting for Note III or the Motorola X Phone... What are your thoughts guys ?
> 
> And sorry for my -maybe?- bad English

Click to collapse



HTC one nexus edition......note 3 myt be 6+ inch screen way too huge and abnormal and according to spec leaks of moto x it has mid range hardware specs 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## blsrbl (Jun 18, 2013)

Shahan_mik3 said:


> HTC one nexus edition......note 3 myt be 6+ inch screen way too huge and abnormal and according to spec leaks of moto x it has mid range hardware specs
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yup.. u r right.. htc one nexus will be amazing but.. 4.7 inch display would be small to me i think. I don't know.


----------



## king101x (Jun 19, 2013)

I have a question... should I get a Note 2 or should I wait for note 3 coming ???


----------



## MotionlessWhiteRose (Jun 19, 2013)

I need suggestions on S4 vs HTC one :/ 
I'm having a hard time choosing between one of these. I'm a gamer and a heavy textet. And yes like everybody else, I listen to music all day long too. (one important note, I hardly my phone constantly all day long. I think the only time I do not use it is when I eat )
I want suggestions between the S4 and the one. I've only used one Android device which is my galaxy tab 2 so hopefully I would hope I get the best device for my needs. Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using CyanogenMod 10.1 with Agni Kernel by Adi


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jun 19, 2013)

blsrbl said:


> Yup.. u r right.. htc one nexus will be amazing but.. 4.7 inch display would be small to me i think. I don't know.

Click to collapse



4.7 small no it average or else u have to buy s4 GE

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 07:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 AM ----------




king101x said:


> I have a question... should I get a Note 2 or should I wait for note 3 coming ???

Click to collapse



If u want a very huge phone ...which might be uncomfortable to carry everywhere in UA pocket than sure go for note 3......note 2 GPU is not that powerful on stock ROM asphalt 7 lags in few places....better by a s4 snapdragon version or HTC one

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## apache04 (Jun 19, 2013)

*Hey*



TonBone952 said:


> I am looking for a device with android ice cream sandwich and above, 5mp or higher camera with auto focus, less than 4 in, and is less than $250. Thanks!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 PM ----------
> 
> Also can be rooted and able to install cm 9,10, or 10.1.

Click to collapse



You could go for Samsung Galaxy S Advance or Sony Xperia Tipo.. Both are very good phones.. If u could accept a 5 in screen.. then Micromax Canvas 2 or Canvas HD are best


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jun 19, 2013)

MotionlessWhiteRose said:


> I need suggestions on S4 vs HTC one :/
> I'm having a hard time choosing between one of these. I'm a gamer and a heavy textet. And yes like everybody else, I listen to music all day long too. (one important note, I hardly my phone constantly all day long. I think the only time I do not use it is when I eat )
> I want suggestions between the S4 and the one. I've only used one Android device which is my galaxy tab 2 so hopefully I would hope I get the best device for my needs. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using CyanogenMod 10.1 with Agni Kernel by Adi

Click to collapse



S4 and one both have very powerful CPU and GPU which can play any game without lag
Build quality HTC one is good
Beats audio on HTC is a pro for music with 2 very good speakers
For gaming if u don't mind ur screen being 0.3 inch small (i personally like big screens while gaming like note 2)than go for
HTC one


Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## T_I (Jun 19, 2013)

*Looking for dual sim phone 4.2+*

Hello,

I'm looking to purchase a dial sim Android 4.2 (or newer) phone in Q3/Q4 f this year. I like the specs of the fairphone (http://buy-a-phone-start-a-movement.fairphone.com/en/specs/), but it's for me mainly the idea behind the phone I like.

Does anybody know other products from the manufacturer (Kwame Corp). Also, what are the alternatives that are on the market/about to be released. for 400 euro or less?

Current phones are Nokia e51 (private) and Samsung S2 (company), which I want to combine in 1 android phone. (and ditch the Palm, but that's already out of use)


----------



## MotionlessWhiteRose (Jun 19, 2013)

*Build issues with the HTC One in India?*

I recently read about the build issues found in the HTC One, I was wondering if there are such issues in the Indian versions too? 
One is a beast of a phone, if the build issues are not there, it'll be in my pocket soon


----------



## garytsat (Jun 19, 2013)

shound i buy a nexus7 now or wait for the new one


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## rekatluos (Jun 19, 2013)

Hello there ! I hope some of you experienced guys can help me choose a new phone.


I now have a Samsung I9000 and its getting too old so im getting rid of it. 

I searched around some international shops and found some phones that caught my eyes (price and specifications) ,but their names being not so known im confused on which one to pick. 

The first one is a Bedove HY5001 (i hope i can post links,if not,sry) -> http://dx.com/p/bedove-hy5001-andro...-capacitive-screen-wi-fi-and-gps-white-204048   .

This phone looks pretty cool in white,though the writing on the back case states the lack of english skills ,however from its specifications and price,it seems pretty cool.

The second one is a ZOPO ZP950+ which is an almost exact replica of Samsung Galaxy Note II (even the little lines on the back case are present,Note II has them on the left,ZOPO has them on the right,lmao ). -> http://dx.com/p/zopo-zp950-quad-cor...-7-hd-screen-1gb-ram-4gb-rom-and-wi-fi-219866 

Thats kinda my budget,even though i got a bit over with the ZOPO.

I hope someone knows if these phones are any good and if yes ,which is better to buy ? (im aware that ZOPO is a GIANT compared to my tiny I9000,however im more interested in the specs between the 2 of them)  

Or if you've got some other suggestion (preferrably with the same specs and price range). 


Thanks for reading my reply. 

Cheers,Dante.


----------



## Gregrin (Jun 20, 2013)

By buying used phone for example sgs3 is a way to chec how old is this phone or how long it was used ?


----------



## juliandsp (Jun 20, 2013)

I think Galaxy S4 brings a lot of new things! Looks fine!


----------



## sralli (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey guys my previous tab broke now in a confusion on what to buy help m- my budget is 10k (INR) andwant some features like- dual core processor, more than 7" screen (this much only) and yeah should have a calling facility!!

the budget if you like in this- is roughly $170


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2013)

hi
excuseme for my english...

Which one to buy?

1) LG Optimus 4X HD
2) Sony Xperia SP

The screen is so important to me.

please help me

thanks alot


----------



## mhoss48 (Jun 20, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> hi
> excuseme for my english...
> 
> Which one to buy?
> ...

Click to collapse



Both phones have same resolution but the SP have on screen buttons which take from the screen
Both have same performance, but in benchmarks the sony beats the LG 


Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Lander00 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi. I have ~190 Euros for used phone. Which model will You recommend? Before I had Xperia X8, now I have Wildfire S.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## thatdude02 (Jun 21, 2013)

Ok so I'm going to upgrade my tablet from my Acer Iconia A500 because it's just too heavy for my liking so I want a 7 inch tab. 


So my predicament... 

Buy a Nexus 7 for $199 for a 16gb

Or go for the 4g model for $299


Or do I go really cheap and get the Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0" for $169.99 (my cuz I'm cheap and it's on sale option) 



I find the 4g Nexus 7 the most appealing, but I was wondering if it would be best to go for the wifi model and just tether off my phone? 

Any input gladly appreciated! Thanks y'all 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jun 21, 2013)

thatdude02 said:


> Ok so I'm going to upgrade my tablet from my Acer Iconia A500 because it's just too heavy for my liking so I want a 7 inch tab.
> 
> 
> So my predicament...
> ...

Click to collapse



Anytime nexus 7 rather than laggy and pixelated tab2
WiFi version is better as u save 100$ and u can use the unused data on ur phone which again is going to save cash

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MotionlessWhiteRose (Jun 21, 2013)

sralli said:


> Hey guys my previous tab broke now in a confusion on what to buy help m- my budget is 10k (INR) andwant some features like- dual core processor, more than 7" screen (this much only) and yeah should have a calling facility!!
> 
> the budget if you like in this- is roughly $170

Click to collapse




You wanna get a phone or a tab? #BeSpecific

EDIT - sorry my quotings are getting mixed up. 

Anyways an average performing seven inch tab with calling facility is real hard to get under a 10k budget. 
Have you tried the reliance tab? It's decent though on an older Android version but it gets the daily work done. (whatsapp, opera and calling). Although you'll be locked on reliance network until you root it.


----------



## fahadsul3man (Jun 21, 2013)

hi i have finally saved enough money to buy unlocked either xperia z or galaxy s4 , i have researched on gsm arena, cnet etc websites and all of them say the galaxy s4 has some good hardware and features and xperia z has awesome design but less features , i currently want the phone with the most developer support for custom roms and stuff , the problem is the galaxy s4's variant with quadcore is available here , can any person who has used both phones recommend which one is better ? no fanboyism please thanks


----------



## Strike_Riku (Jun 21, 2013)

fahadsul3man said:


> hi i have finally saved enough money to buy unlocked either xperia z or galaxy s4 , i have researched on gsm arena, cnet etc websites and all of them say the galaxy s4 has some good hardware and features and xperia z has awesome design but less features , i currently want the phone with the most developer support for custom roms and stuff , the problem is the galaxy s4's variant with quadcore is available here , can any person who has used both phones recommend which one is better ? no fanboyism please thanks

Click to collapse



I would recommend the SXZ because of its ease of hacking. To root all you Need is USB Debugging and a PC. It is water proof and dust proof, with a sleek, Nexus-Like design when off. And with Sony releasing AOSP for it officially, you can have a Bigger, sleeker Nexus.

Sent from my i9250 running 4.2.2


----------



## sralli (Jun 21, 2013)

MotionlessWhiteRose said:


> You wanna get a phone or a tab? #BeSpecific
> 
> EDIT - sorry my quotings are getting mixed up.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hi i want a tab but it must have calling facility and under 10000 rs


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jun 21, 2013)

fahadsul3man said:


> hi i have finally saved enough money to buy unlocked either xperia z or galaxy s4 , i have researched on gsm arena, cnet etc websites and all of them say the galaxy s4 has some good hardware and features and xperia z has awesome design but less features , i currently want the phone with the most developer support for custom roms and stuff , the problem is the galaxy s4's variant with quadcore is available here , can any person who has used both phones recommend which one is better ? no fanboyism please thanks

Click to collapse



K I own Samsung galaxy s2 and love it....and I don't like Samsung from few months(after screwing all device)
Anyways I would recommend u 
SAMSUNG GALAXY S4
Pros:galaxy s4 over xperia z
Cpu: s4 is way faster than Z coz snapdragon 600 and 1.9 GHz
GPU:same adreno 320
Screen: galaxy s4 has better colour reproduction that Z and Z has worst viewing angle and with bravia engine on the colour reproduction gets worst..... Google it
Os update:xperia z came out with 4
1.2 hence 5.0 might be the final support but s4 u will surely get few more major update
Custom Os: s4 exynos version sux because of no exynos source code being released that's not the case for snapdragon version .....developer support is very good for both Z and s4
Battery : s4 wins again 

Cons:
Design:Sony is good but s4 has ****ty same design for all models
People near my place ask is it GRAND for s3,note2,s4 and DT hurts 
Why not opt for HTC one??


Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## fahadsul3man (Jun 21, 2013)

Shahan_mik3 said:


> K I own Samsung galaxy s2 and love it....and I don't like Samsung from few months(after screwing all device)
> Anyways I would recommend u
> SAMSUNG GALAXY S4
> Pros:galaxy s4 over xperia z
> ...

Click to collapse



its way out of my budget bro  i can only get either s4 or xperia z well i think i will go with xperia z because i really want to see how much a sony flagship can deliver


----------



## i9100g user (Jun 22, 2013)

fahadsul3man said:


> its way out of my budget bro  i can only get either s4 or xperia z well i think i will go with xperia z because i really want to see how much a sony flagship can deliver

Click to collapse



Just use both of them in a store and make your decision, best way of deciding.

My advice htc one or sgs4 or if you want Sony then wait for their new flagship to come out.


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jun 22, 2013)

fahadsul3man said:


> its way out of my budget bro  i can only get either s4 or xperia z well i think i will go with xperia z because i really want to see how much a sony flagship can deliver

Click to collapse



Hmmm ur wish....chk the screen before buying 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 11:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 AM ----------




i9100g user said:


> Just use both of them in a store and make your decision, best way of deciding.
> 
> My advice htc one or sgs4 or if you want Sony then wait for their new flagship to come out.

Click to collapse



Agree

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## algates (Jun 22, 2013)

i want to buy micromax a116. is that fine? or any mobile at that range? can u suggest me pls?


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jun 22, 2013)

algates said:


> i want to buy micromax a116. is that fine? or any mobile at that range? can u suggest me pls?

Click to collapse



That's fyn.....but also consider lava q1000 latest model with 4.2.2
Or wait for canvas 4 this June 26 or somewhere near dat date 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 22, 2013)

algates said:


> i want to buy micromax a116. is that fine? or any mobile at that range? can u suggest me pls?

Click to collapse



If canvas a116 is canvas hd then I think it's about 14-15k.
So imo get an Xperia L instead. 
Micromax has a real bad service reputation. 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## rekatluos (Jun 22, 2013)

rekatluos said:


> Hello there ! I hope some of you experienced guys can help me choose a new phone.
> 
> 
> I now have a Samsung I9000 and its getting too old so im getting rid of it.
> ...

Click to collapse




Nobody can help me?


----------



## MotionlessWhiteRose (Jun 22, 2013)

sralli said:


> hi i want a tab but it must have calling facility and under 10000 rs

Click to collapse



Go for Reliance Tab. it's under 10k and there's calling facility too. but you'll be locked to reliance gsm network, mind it.  

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 11:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 PM ----------




rekatluos said:


> Nobody can help me?

Click to collapse



The specs aren't everything when you buy a device. After sales services, easy availability of components and etc etc are also things under consideration. 
The zopo looks cool but make sure that after you're done buying it, if anything goes wrong, there is least chance for you to get any help. Also, many people won't buy it afterwards if in case you felt like selling your device. I've never heard of zopo before so I'm guessing this phone would be weak on the development side too. I mean not many developers would work on a device like this. :/

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## rekatluos (Jun 22, 2013)

Well,i never had any component problem with my SGS because i took good care of it and in matters of development,all i TOTALLY NEED is root ,except that i can customize it a bit if needed.

Thanks for your answer ,i'll wait for a while and see if anyone else has any idea about zopo .


----------



## zelendel (Jun 22, 2013)

rekatluos said:


> Well,i never had any component problem with my SGS because i took good care of it and in matters of development,all i TOTALLY NEED is root ,except that i can customize it a bit if needed.
> 
> Thanks for your answer ,i'll wait for a while and see if anyone else has any idea about zopo .

Click to collapse




You wont find much about those devices here really as they are not really supported here due to many reasons. Lack of world wide availability is a big one. I would check on the companies and make sure they follow the GPL by releasing the kernel code and search some of the forums in the local where the device is sold to see if root is available and what options are out for it.


----------



## arsenalfreak (Jun 22, 2013)

What is the best alternative to the galaxy note 10.1?


----------



## sethnism (Jun 23, 2013)

*[HELP] Xperia Sola*

Now my Sony Xperia Sola using this rom, >
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2034888
How to flash back into sony stock rom GB/ICS?
please help with full instructions. tq


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jun 23, 2013)

rekatluos said:


> Nobody can help me?

Click to collapse



That's coz we don't have any idea about the device u have mentioned....guessing would be misleading you


Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## neo668 (Jun 23, 2013)

sethnism said:


> Now my Sony Xperia Sola using this rom, >
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2034888
> How to flash back into sony stock rom GB/ICS?
> please help with full instructions. tq

Click to collapse



I have a Neo V which should work the same way as your Sola.

Use Flashtool and flash a stock Sony FW. If you don't know how to use Flashtool you can use the Search button on XDA.


----------



## Muvoksi (Jun 23, 2013)

*Getting a different phone.*

So, I sold my PC and am about to sell my hox as well. I'm thinking of getting a tablet(preferably xperia tab z/s or Asus tf300/700). And since the tablets I'm thinking of don't have 3g or are more expensive with the feature, therefore I'm looking for a cheaper android phone as well.  I'm trying to find a android phone with a good 3g and wifi sharing so I can easily access Internet with my tablet as well. I'd also like it to have as much battery life as possible. 

To put it short I'm looking for a cheap android phone with good 3g connectivity, 3g sharing and battery life. 

Any suggestions? Preferably HTC or Samsung. Maybe even Sony but all suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Griffrez (Jun 23, 2013)

I got a Sony Ericsson X8, really outdated to today's standards. Anyway, I think of getting the Oppo Find 5, currently, but, at the same time, since I want a phone which has all the bleeding-edge development, especially third-party, like CyanogenMod, Paranoid Android, and the such, I've also being thinking about the next Nexus (Unknown if it will ever exist, even).

The Oppo Find 5 also has a strong presence in the third-party community, it's getting mature really fast, I see that. But honestly, I feel that a Nexus device is a more worthwhile device.

A problem is that the next Nexus device might not even come out! This concern comes primarily due to the fact that Google decided to take the S4, and HTC One to their care as well, as "Nexus" devices. And I've heard that the Sony Z is also possibly going to get that (But, in the time I read that it was labeled as a Rumor, and probably still is such.).

I also have the problem that many people have, that, it never feels like the right time to buy a smartphone. Like now "Ah. There's the Oppo Find 5 for me... but, I could wait for the next Nexus, they normally come out in October - November. That kind of spot."

I think that you guys understand what this is, so, I dunno, I'd like your input for this, and, thank you.


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jun 23, 2013)

Griffrez said:


> I got a Sony Ericsson X8, really outdated to today's standards. Anyway, I think of getting the Oppo Find 5, currently, but, at the same time, since I want a phone which has all the bleeding-edge development, especially third-party, like CyanogenMod, Paranoid Android, and the such, I've also being thinking about the next Nexus (Unknown if it will ever exist, even).
> 
> The Oppo Find 5 also has a strong presence in the third-party community, it's getting mature really fast, I see that. But honestly, I feel that a Nexus device is a more worthwhile device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



K I noe u myt think that next nexus is gonna be kickass and **** and I think next HTC two or galaxy s5 will be blazing fast....but its not foolproof wat if it is not up to expectation (lyk s4).
Oppo find 5 is good as far as developer support and the reviews go buy it u won't regret it
U can use it for 6-8 months and if nexus releases than u can buy that 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Griffrez (Jun 23, 2013)

Shahan_mik3 said:


> K I noe u myt think that next nexus is gonna be kickass and **** and I think next HTC two or galaxy s5 will be blazing fast....but its not foolproof wat if it is not up to expectation (lyk s4).
> Oppo find 5 is good as far as developer support and the reviews go buy it u won't regret it
> U can use it for 6-8 months and if nexus releases than u can buy that
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Well, my money ain't infinite. I could obviously try and resell the then Oppo Find 5 to a friend or online, and get most of the money back, and get the Nexus "5" if and when it comes out, if it interests me, that, you're right. Well, plus, I don't want to spend my vacations with an outdated phone, I guess.


----------



## coolduckey (Jun 24, 2013)

*buy the...*

Get the note 2! Best phone i've ever got.


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jun 24, 2013)

Griffrez said:


> Well, my money ain't infinite. I could obviously try and resell the then Oppo Find 5 to a friend or online, and get most of the money back, and get the Nexus "5" if and when it comes out, if it interests me, that, you're right. Well, plus, I don't want to spend my vacations with an outdated phone, I guess.

Click to collapse



That's what I meant sell ur find 5....howeva nexus phone maybe $399(wild guess)...by that time u would have enjoyed with cool new device  enjoy ur vacations :beer::thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## PMFX (Jun 24, 2013)

*Refurbished iPad 4 for $349, good choice?*

I just ordered a refurbished iPad 4 for $349 at Walmart. Not got it yet. Is it a good choice for the price? Have never bought any refurbished digital, not sure what the condition will be like. Have heard someone says that they would not know his/her is a refurbished one if he/she did not ordered it by him/erself. Also, heard someone say that the home button are loosed and there're noticeable starches on the front. 
Just want to get some advice if I should return it.
Thanks


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jun 24, 2013)

PMFX said:


> I just ordered a refurbished iPad 4 for $349 at Walmart. Not got it yet. Is it a good choice for the price? Have never bought any refurbished digital, not sure what the condition will be like. Have heard someone says that they would not know his/her is a refurbished one if he/she did not ordered it by him/erself. Also, heard someone say that the home button are loosed and there're noticeable starches on the front.
> Just want to get some advice if I should return it.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



I also would consider a refurbished device. If you are lucky u get a very good device or else end up with issues that makes u regret buying it.
So why take risk spend few bucks and buy a mini or iPad 4 cheapest version

Press  *THANKS* IF I was helpful :beer: :cheers:


----------



## mattk9609 (Jun 24, 2013)

*budget phones.*

so my five month old Samsung SII crapped out on me and went completely black...and I need a new phone.

However, I'm sixteen and on minimum-wage with more important things to save up for, so I'm on a pretty tight budget.

$50, and it has to be Straight-Talk compatible.

The two I thought looked most attractive were the LG Optimus Q (lg (dot) com/us/cell-phones/lg-LGL55C-optimus-q/technical-specifications], and the Samsung Precedent [samsung (dot) com/us/mobile/cell-phones/SCH-M828CAATFN-specs).

I want the absolute best phone for $50 or less (my options include everything here: shopstraighttalk (dot) com/bpdirect/straighttalk/PhoneList.do?action=view) that has calling, texting, and mobile web.  Spec-wise, functionality, whatever.  Doesn't even have to be Android OS, I suppose.

Does anyone have any experience with or advice on these two phones, or with any of the budget phones from this list?  

Thanks.


----------



## harold5249 (Jun 24, 2013)

HELP! In terms of performance, nexus 7 or Samsung note 8?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jerrymanderine (Jun 24, 2013)

*Where to go after SGSII*

I feel like i'm in the same boat as quite a few people out there. I've been a relatively happy SGSII owner for 2 years now and my contract (Vodafone UK) is up next month. I'm planning on moving to EE due to coverage and 4G - but what phone to go for? The new-breed of 5inchers are a bit too big for my liking, the S4 and HTC One are huge devices and I already carry my Nexus7 around with me.
S4 Mini anyone? rooted and booted, that has to be a good upgrade right?


----------



## purerebelm1ko (Jun 24, 2013)

*Question*

Hi everyone,i am in the market for a new phone.

I have been following general reviews of Htc one and Samsung galaxy s4, but in the end i always liked the htc one for its build quality, expecially considering that i owned the Google htc nexus one, that recently broke down.
The problem with the Htc one is the cost. I personally think spending more than 400 euros on a phone is foolish,and both the Htc one and Samsung s4 cost 699 euro, just way too much.I would fear carrying it around, and dropping it, or even scratching in anyway.

and thus i am looking at the Oppo find 5 and its general build quality, great screen,quite powerful, rom support and everything.
And in the other hand, i am also looking at the Huawei Ascend P6 (pictured), which has:
Quadcore 1,5 Ghz
2 gb ram
720 x 1280 pixels (321 ppi)
8 mpx back camera which records 1920x1080 (1080p HD) + 5 mpx frontal
removeable microsd card, and supports microhdsc
Fast mobile data support (4G)
4.7 inches display, (120 g)
2000 mAh battery
for 399 euros.

Considering this, i would like some suggestions or advice on why is the Oppo find 5 better or worse than the other contenders, and what did you like the most about your Find 5, how do you use it.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jun 24, 2013)

fahadsul3man said:


> hi i have finally saved enough money to buy unlocked either xperia z or galaxy s4 , i have researched on gsm arena, cnet etc websites and all of them say the galaxy s4 has some good hardware and features and xperia z has awesome design but less features , i currently want the phone with the most developer support for custom roms and stuff , the problem is the galaxy s4's variant with quadcore is available here , can any person who has used both phones recommend which one is better ? no fanboyism please thanks

Click to collapse



Xperia Z will have better developer support 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## T_I (Jun 24, 2013)

T_I said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking to purchase a dial sim Android 4.2 (with outlook for support of newer versions) phone in Q3/Q4 f this year. I like the specs of the fairphone (http://buy-a-phone-start-a-movement.fairphone.com/en/specs/), but it's for me mainly the idea behind the phone I like.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No experience with dual sim phones running android 4.x ?


----------



## J. Clarkson (Jun 24, 2013)

Currently looking at the *HTC One X* and the *LG Nexus 4* and I can't decide between them, can anyone help and shed some light on both phones, or even plainly suggest which handset is better and why?

---------- Post added at 11:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 PM ----------

Forget my last comment, it seems that the HTC One X only records 1080p at 24fps and the battery life is much more lower than the Nexus 4. I'm going to go with the Nexus 4 I think.


----------



## pyn36 (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm looking for a new Android device.  My current phone is an HTC Sensation 4G.  This phone has quite possibly been the worst phone I've ever owned.  My experiences with this phone have been so bad that I don't think I could purchase another HTC device.  Aside from that, I'm looking for a phone with a very good camera for day and night photos and is reasonably fast when it comes to the time it takes a photo to be taken once you press the shutter button.  I'd also like it to have decent battery life and good support for third party roms like CyanogenMod if the phone doesn't already have vanilla Android on it like a Nexus device.  I've been looking at the various Samsung Galaxy devices as well as the Nexus 4.  When it comes to the Nexus 4, I've never owned an LG phone so I'm not sure what to expect when it comes to build quality and durability.  I'd appreciate any input your guys might be able to offer me.  Thanks for your time.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jun 25, 2013)

J. Clarkson said:


> Currently looking at the *HTC One X* and the *LG Nexus 4* and I can't decide between them, can anyone help and shed some light on both phones, or even plainly suggest which handset is better and why?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 PM ----------
> 
> Forget my last comment, it seems that the HTC One X only records 1080p at 24fps and the battery life is much more lower than the Nexus 4. I'm going to go with the Nexus 4 I think.

Click to collapse



Nexus 4, it has a better quad core processor and fast updates 

sent from my :tank:

---------- Post added at 11:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 PM ----------




pyn36 said:


> I'm looking for a new Android device.  My current phone is an HTC Sensation 4G.  This phone has quite possibly been the worst phone I've ever owned.  My experiences with this phone have been so bad that I don't think I could purchase another HTC device.  Aside from that, I'm looking for a phone with a very good camera for day and night photos and is reasonably fast when it comes to the time it takes a photo to be taken once you press the shutter button.  I'd also like it to have decent battery life and good support for third party roms like CyanogenMod if the phone doesn't already have vanilla Android on it like a Nexus device.  I've been looking at the various Samsung Galaxy devices as well as the Nexus 4.  When it comes to the Nexus 4, I've never owned an LG phone so I'm not sure what to expect when it comes to build quality and durability.  I'd appreciate any input your guys might be able to offer me.  Thanks for your time.

Click to collapse



Get the Nexus 4

sent from my :tank:


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jun 25, 2013)

pyn36 said:


> I'm looking for a new Android device.  My current phone is an HTC Sensation 4G.  This phone has quite possibly been the worst phone I've ever owned.  My experiences with this phone have been so bad that I don't think I could purchase another HTC device.  Aside from that, I'm looking for a phone with a very good camera for day and night photos and is reasonably fast when it comes to the time it takes a photo to be taken once you press the shutter button.  I'd also like it to have decent battery life and good support for third party roms like CyanogenMod if the phone doesn't already have vanilla Android on it like a Nexus device.  I've been looking at the various Samsung Galaxy devices as well as the Nexus 4.  When it comes to the Nexus 4, I've never owned an LG phone so I'm not sure what to expect when it comes to build quality and durability.  I'd appreciate any input your guys might be able to offer me.  Thanks for your time.

Click to collapse



HTC one,galaxy s4(9505),nexus 4,oppo find 5
Lg did a fine job on nexus 4 build design is very good but backside is made of glass that's not too durable

Press  *THANKS* IF I was helpful :beer: :cheers:


----------



## grigore46 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello Everyone.

Well after 4months of useing a regular phone witch has a batterylife of 8 - 9 days ive decided to go back to a smartphone witch will run out of battery in around 12 - 24h. I`ve owned an HTC HD2 and after that and Galaxy s2 witch got bricked. And now i need a new phone but i can`t convince myself witch one to get.

HTC one or S4... but pls post your pros or cons for both and if you have another suggestion i`m happy to read about it.

Thanks alot to the xda community.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 25, 2013)

Good phone under 7500 rupees? 

Sent from my E16i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Strike_Riku (Jun 25, 2013)

Need a tablet with 1080p display and at LEAST 1GB RAM and 16GB Storage.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yousef8824 (Jun 25, 2013)

grigore46 said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> Well after 4months of useing a regular phone witch has a batterylife of 8 - 9 days ive decided to go back to a smartphone witch will run out of battery in around 12 - 24h. I`ve owned an HTC HD2 and after that and Galaxy s2 witch got bricked. And now i need a new phone but i can`t convince myself witch one to get.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Get huawei d2

sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app


----------



## Sonium (Jun 26, 2013)

*What to buy?*

Hello guys, im in need of some help of what device to choose. The price aint a problem.
Im a happy user of a Galaxy Nexus, but recently ive cracked the glass, and paying 150€ for a replacement aint an option to me, since its an old device...
So what am i looking.. Android obviously.
First problem, im tired of plastic, so samsung is out of question..
Second problem, i came from a nexus, so updates are something im looking for.. (guess htc is something im not looking for?)
I dont want something big. 5" top
Third, im from Portugal, so i cant get some devices here.. (Motorolas are hard to find)
Anyway, ive heard theres a new Nexus coming, maybe in October.. Does it worth waiting?
I dont really need sd, if i have like 16gb internal.. need a cam with flash. i dont really play many games, but i browse alot, i need something that opens fast..
Ive tried S4, i liked it. But plastic.. (I like everything else in the device, except the menu button and fu touchwiz)
Yes, i love Nexus because no buttons.. But its not a requirement.
Tried HTC One. Looks great. The phone was launched for a long time now, and no 4.2?! And dafuq is wrong with the sound? I was expecting so much more from it.. (But i do remember One X sucks at sound and updates)
Im in love with Xperia Z Ultra.. But too big.. And wtf, no flash?! (I do know theres the normal Z, but im worried about updates)

TL;DR I need something fast like a S4, good looking like a HTC One. Guess i have to wait for something else, or do you guys know something else?
Oh and should i buy a Nexus 4 till something good is out? I still can use my gnexus..

Hope you guys can help me, i might reward!
Cheers


----------



## yousef8824 (Jun 26, 2013)

Sonium said:


> Hello guys, im in need of some help of what device to choose. The price aint a problem.
> Im a happy user of a Galaxy Nexus, but recently ive cracked the glass, and paying 150€ for a replacement aint an option to me, since its an old device...
> So what am i looking.. Android obviously.
> First problem, im tired of plastic, so samsung is out of question..
> ...

Click to collapse



Huawei p6 or d2

sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app


----------



## fahadsul3man (Jun 26, 2013)

would it be possible to install the pure android firmware on the current factory unlocked versions of xperia z and galaxy s4  or will it be separate variants when they will be released ?


----------



## Sonium (Jun 26, 2013)

yousef8824 said:


> Huawei p6 or d2
> 
> sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app

Click to collapse



Well, P6 looks great. But Huawei....


----------



## yousef8824 (Jun 26, 2013)

Sonium said:


> Well, P6 looks great. But Huawei....

Click to collapse



It's better than nokia as most people say

sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app


----------



## Strike_Riku (Jun 26, 2013)

Anybody? 

Need a tablet with a 1080p (or bigger) display with at least 1GB RAM and 16GB Storage. Preferably under £275

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mythenmetz (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey, a friend of mine is searching for a smartphone. She doesn't want to pay more then ~200 Euro. It shouldn't be too big (<4,5") and have at least Android 4.0. Camera isn't that importnt, but good battery life would be great. Can anyone suggest any phones for that price?


----------



## mcrocodile (Jun 26, 2013)

mythenmetz said:


> Hey, a friend of mine is searching for a smartphone. She doesn't want to pay more then ~200 Euro. It shouldn't be too big (<4,5") and have at least Android 4.0. Camera isn't that importnt, but good battery life would be great. Can anyone suggest any phones for that price?

Click to collapse



look for jiayu g3s it has gorila glass ips quad core android 4.2 it's 4.5" 2750mAh and the camera is 8MP flashlight auto focus, (iocean x7 umi x2 and neo n003 are also under 200 euros but have a 5.0" display)


----------



## sipart (Jun 26, 2013)

Strike_Riku said:


> Anybody?
> 
> Need a tablet with a 1080p (or bigger) display with at least 1GB RAM and 16GB Storage. Preferably under £275
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nook HD+ 32gb. cex sell A graded ones for £140. Microsd as well. No cameras. Play store access now. See modaco and pcpro.co.uk reviews. Cm 10.1 ROMs on xda

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Strike_Riku (Jun 26, 2013)

sipart said:


> Nook HD+ 32gb. cex sell A graded ones for £140. Microsd as well. No cameras. Play store access now. See modaco and pcpro.co.uk reviews. Cm 10.1 ROMs on xda
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Thanks, but I need a proper Android device, and at least one camera is a must. Any other ideas?

Nexus'd


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## sipart (Jun 26, 2013)

Strike_Riku said:


> Thanks, but I need a proper Android device, and at least one camera is a must. Any other ideas?
> 
> Nexus'd

Click to collapse



Nook HD+ is proper android (not vanilla launcher and some slight restrictions which are easily modified). But no camera so no good. 

How's about this? Pipo m6 Max? You will probably have to order from China or off a UK importer.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_eIjVGl6l0&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Strike_Riku (Jun 26, 2013)

sipart said:


> Nook HD+ is proper android (not vanilla launcher and some slight restrictions which are easily modified). But no camera so no good.
> 
> How's about this? Pipo m6 Max? You will probably have to order from China or off a UK importer.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Chinese no-name devices always seem a bit dodgy. The specs may not always be true, it may not live up to them. Any others? You are helping me a lot.

Nexus'd


----------



## sipart (Jun 26, 2013)

Strike_Riku said:


> Chinese no-name devices always seem a bit dodgy. The specs may not always be true, it may not live up to them. Any others? You are helping me a lot.
> 
> Nexus'd

Click to collapse



I'm afraid that's about it if nook and no name brand are out, due to 1080p screen request. EBay second hand/refurb nexus 10 is your only next option.

Or perhaps the archos titanium 9.7 or 10.1 - think both are HD + screens.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00B0C8UOU/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=computers

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Strike_Riku (Jun 26, 2013)

sipart said:


> I'm afraid that's about it if nook and no name brand are out, due to 1080p screen request. EBay second hand/refurb nexus 10 is your only next option.
> 
> Or perhaps the archos titanium 9.7 or 10.1 - think both are HD + screens.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for your help. After looking around, I will wait for the Nexus 7 2.

Nexus'd


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jun 27, 2013)

fahadsul3man said:


> would it be possible to install the pure android firmware on the current factory unlocked versions of xperia z and galaxy s4  or will it be separate variants when they will be released ?

Click to collapse



Your only answer: CYANOGEN MOD

Press  *THANKS* IF I was helpful :beer: :cheers:


----------



## icebxboy (Jun 27, 2013)

Can someone suggest me a nice 10 inch gap tablet.. 

I am a heavy gamer

Facebook user which i need faster connectivity.. 

i need good stamina

And definitely an android..

Got 2grand for my budget courtesy of my brother..

Im a sony fan but maybe in tablet i will consider other company..


Quote me.. Thanks

Sent from my LT29i using xda premium


----------



## mhoss48 (Jun 27, 2013)

Sony tablet Z and the nexus 10. both have awsome screens, and good performance. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Rapier- (Jun 27, 2013)

Hello, guys.
I'm using Xperia Active and about to change to the new one. I'm aiming for Xperia ZR, which will be sell in Thailand for about next month. I want some comment and suggest about my decision, so, feel free to comment.

BTW, I don't see Xperia ZR's forum here. Will it be available after some time?


Thanks for your help, guys. :laugh:


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jun 27, 2013)

Rapier- said:


> Hello, guys.
> I'm using Xperia Active and about to change to the new one. I'm aiming for Xperia ZR, which will be sell in Thailand for about next month. I want some comment and suggest about my decision, so, feel free to comment.
> 
> BTW, I don't see Xperia ZR's forum here. Will it be available after some time?
> ...

Click to collapse



Let me make it easy
It is xperia z with less internal memory(u will get 5.x-6.x GB)
Hence u can only flash 1-2 huge game
If if move SD option is available than no issue or else u might have to root it
Performance wise it is good
But xperia z has screen issue like low viewing angle and washed out display I don't noe if ZR has this 

Press  *THANKS* IF I was helpful :beer: :cheers:


----------



## Rapier- (Jun 27, 2013)

Shahan_mik3 said:


> Let me make it easy
> It is xperia z with less internal memory(u will get 5.x-6.x GB)
> Hence u can only flash 1-2 huge game
> If if move SD option is available than no issue or else u might have to root it
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah, thanks for fast reply, @Shahan_mik3. Buf I just see that Honami = =". I wonder if I would wait a bit after ZR available. If Honami is out I might collect more budget for it, if not I may wait for the price to lower a bit. Any idea?


----------



## pyn36 (Jun 27, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Nexus 4, it has a better quad core processor and fast updates
> 
> sent from my :tank:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is there any advantage to buying the phone from my carrier (T-Mobile) over Google?


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jun 27, 2013)

Rapier- said:


> Ah, thanks for fast reply, @Shahan_mik3. Buf I just see that Honami = =". I wonder if I would wait a bit after ZR available. If Honami is out I might collect more budget for it, if not I may wait for the price to lower a bit. Any idea?

Click to collapse



If u have patience than waiting is a better option as honami is going to release later it might have triluminous display and xreality engine like ZU ...it will be better than washed out present screen.
Instead of thanking in a post u can just click thanks

Press  *THANKS* IF I was helpful :beer: :cheers:


----------



## Millenium Apps (Jun 27, 2013)

The galaxy S series are the best by far, especially for us developers, the galaxy S,SII,SIII,SIV react exactly as expected by android apps, which is not always the case with other devices.

Galaxy tab, tab2, tab3 are also highly recommended


----------



## pc boy (Jun 27, 2013)

Totally agreed:good:
Galaxy series are the best devices yet!
As a user I've had no problem, and I mean no problem with none of them


----------



## scooby092477 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Galaxy Series*

that is true, there are advantages to having a removable battery! lol. ive had some scares on my HTC One, although I prefer its build quality over my S3, Ive found that the S3 flashed ROMS easier.


----------



## sspencer10 (Jun 28, 2013)

Anybody like the galaxy tab 8?

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thatdude02 (Jun 28, 2013)

Played with one for about ten minutes and thought it was really nice. It is built with the same plastic material as the S3, but it you can get past that you will probably love it! S-Pen works amazingly well (the best one yet I think). Multi window is the best feature for this device in my honest opinion, but it comes down to if you like Touchwiz. 

It is a little bit of a pricy device, but I think it is Well worth it if you are looking at getting one. I sure would like to get one, but I'm kind of curious on his the NVidia shield will be. But I think you should play around with one and get it if you truly like it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vittoriop77 (Jun 28, 2013)

Millenium Apps said:


> The galaxy S series are the best by far, especially for us developers, the galaxy S,SII,SIII,SIV react exactly as expected by android apps, which is not always the case with other devices.

Click to collapse



What about "mini" version ?  Are they good products ?


----------



## Hamza141 (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm thinking of buying a new mobile but I'm stuck between the S4 and the HTC One. The feature I'm most looking out for is USB OTG and I'm not sure whether or not the One supports it better than the S4.


----------



## Strike_Riku (Jun 28, 2013)

Hamza141 said:


> I'm thinking of buying a new mobile but I'm stuck between the S4 and the HTC One. The feature I'm most looking out for is USB OTG and I'm not sure whether or not the One supports it better than the S4.

Click to collapse



Get the Xperia Z. Sony have some awesome ways of supporting OTG.

Nexus'd


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jun 28, 2013)

^^^^^^^ *cough* *cough* Sony fanboy *cough* *cough*

Press  *THANKS* IF I was helpful :beer: :cheers:


----------



## Strike_Riku (Jun 28, 2013)

Shahan_mik3 said:


> ^^^^^^^ *cough* *cough* Sony fanboy *cough* *cough*
> 
> Press  *THANKS* IF I was helpful :beer: :cheers:

Click to collapse



Well I'm not a fanboy, but if I was I have good reason. The design on the Xperia Z is better than the S4's, its water and dust proof, latest android version, minimal bloat and theming.

Nexus'd


----------



## got_killed (Jun 28, 2013)

Any suggestions for someone interested in a Note 3? I know there are no concrete details, leaks, or any other evidence of its existence. But I know it's likely to be announced this year. Is this something I should wait for? I have large hands but the S4 looks appealing to me as well. I am also on Sprint w/ a Gnex and it's showing its age.


----------



## Hamza141 (Jun 28, 2013)

But hardware wise it's older and not as strong as the S4 or the One hence I don't intend to buy it. Btw I'm kind off a Sony fanboy but I'm realistic as well


----------



## thatdude02 (Jun 29, 2013)

got_killed said:


> Any suggestions for someone interested in a Note 3? I know there are no concrete details, leaks, or any other evidence of its existence. But I know it's likely to be announced this year. Is this something I should wait for? I have large hands but the S4 looks appealing to me as well. I am also on Sprint w/ a Gnex and it's showing its age.

Click to collapse



Google Sony Xperia Z Ultra 

I really am considering that over the note 3... But of course I will wait for the reviews and comparisons. Waterproof is one tech appealing feature though. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jun 29, 2013)

Actually m not a fanboy of Sony/Samsung/HTC
I just like device which is up to the MARK.....Sony xperia z has many flaws compared to HTC one or s4.
People use 90% screen when using devices may 95% if dey hear less music
What if the screen the key component is washed out or less viewing Angle its not worth the shot
U pay 100's of bucks to stare a design ??? XD
On the other hand I'm looking forward for Sony honami to release....hoping it has new display tech like ZU

Press  *THANKS* IF I was helpful :beer: :cheers:

---------- Post added at 09:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 AM ----------




thatdude02 said:


> Google Sony Xperia Z Ultra
> 
> I really am considering that over the note 3... But of course I will wait for the reviews and comparisons. Waterproof is one tech appealing feature though.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Actually Sony did well this tym. With size thickness design and mainly Screen.performance wise a beast.
Note 3 will have same specs with 6' screen and stupid design anyways it won't hurt to wait

Press  *THANKS* IF I was helpful :beer: :cheers:

---------- Post added at 09:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 AM ----------




Hamza141 said:


> But hardware wise it's older and not as strong as the S4 or the One hence I don't intend to buy it. Btw I'm kind off a Sony fanboy but I'm realistic as well

Click to collapse



Agree

Press  *THANKS* IF I was helpful :beer: :cheers:


----------



## Millenium Apps (Jun 29, 2013)

vittoriop77 said:


> What about "mini" version ?  Are they good products ?

Click to collapse



Yes, they are but with less performance than the normal version


----------



## acam333 (Jun 29, 2013)

Strike_Riku said:


> Anybody?
> 
> Need a tablet with a 1080p (or bigger) display with at least 1GB RAM and 16GB Storage. Preferably under £275
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The only tablet I can think of other than a nook HD+ is maybe the upcoming lenovo s6000. 1gb of ram, 16gb of storage, android 4.2, quad core processor, 10.1 inch screen, incredibly thin, the only problem is it doesn't have a 1080p screen.....

Sent from a long time ago, in a galaxy far far away........


----------



## ukemochi (Jun 29, 2013)

*ispatema increase*



got_killed said:


> Any suggestions for someone interested in a Note 3? I know there are no concrete details, leaks, or any other evidence of its existence. But I know it's likely to be announced this year. Is this something I should wait for? I have large hands but the S4 looks appealing to me as well. I am also on Sprint w/ a Gnex and it's showing its age.

Click to collapse



I personally own the GN4, its a solid phone, not awkward to hold like the S3 (fat sides), The Note 2 is a solid device, toyed around with it a lot, the battery life is great, so nice to not have to charge twice a day. I think one thing to really consider is this, if you want a phone, then get the GS4. But if you want a tablet, and barely a phone then wait for the Note 3. Its going to be very large and I thought the Note 2 is large enough. But on the other hand with Samsung releasing a lot of different versions of the s4 to other things, maybe waiting is a good thing.


----------



## vittoriop77 (Jun 29, 2013)

Millenium Apps said:


> Yes, they are but with less performance than the normal version

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## mhoss48 (Jun 30, 2013)

ukemochi said:


> I personally own the GN4, its a solid phone, not awkward to hold like the S3 (fat sides), The Note 2 is a solid device, toyed around with it a lot, the battery life is great, so nice to not have to charge twice a day. I think one thing to really consider is this, if you want a phone, then get the GS4. But if you want a tablet, and barely a phone then wait for the Note 3. Its going to be very large and I thought the Note 2 is large enough. But on the other hand with Samsung releasing a lot of different versions of the s4 to other things, maybe waiting is a good thing.

Click to collapse



Why not the xperia ZU instead of the the Note 3, it has the best SoC now, huge 1080p (6.44") and an 8mp snapper on the back.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jun 30, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> Why not the xperia ZU instead of the the Note 3, it has the best SoC now, huge 1080p (6.44") and an 8mp snapper on the back.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lol u don't think Samsung is going to implement a higher clocked one???...and at least 5'99 myt luk smaller 

Press  *THANKS* IF I was helpful :beer: :cheers:


----------



## webwhacker (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello everyone. I am in the market to buy a couple of new Android phones, a windows phone and an Android tablet, 4 devices in total. Ideally, I want to get Android devices that will be fully working (from a basic h/w standpoint) with CM10.1 or any other AOSP ROM basically. As far as the WP device is concerned, I am not too worried as it will be left unmolested for the most part. The network I am planning to run the phones on is AT&T and the Tablet will be a Wi-Fi only model. Any suggestions welcome and TIA.


----------



## yousef8824 (Jul 1, 2013)

webwhacker said:


> Hello everyone. I am in the market to buy a couple of new Android phones, a windows phone and an Android tablet, 4 devices in total. Ideally, I want to get Android devices that will be fully working (from a basic h/w standpoint) with CM10.1 or any other AOSP ROM basically. As far as the WP device is concerned, I am not too worried as it will be left unmolested for the most part. The network I am planning to run the phones on is AT&T and the Tablet will be a Wi-Fi only model. Any suggestions welcome and TIA.

Click to collapse



Tablet : hisense sero 7pro
Wp : nokia 820
Android phones:nexus4
Sony xperia t

sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app


----------



## mhoss48 (Jul 1, 2013)

yousef8824 said:


> Tablet : hisense sero 7pro
> Wp : nokia 820
> Android phones:nexus4
> Sony xperia t
> ...

Click to collapse



Forget the xperia T get the SP others are good, only u can get a nexus 7 instead of the hisense 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## webwhacker (Jul 1, 2013)

Do the sony android phones suggested work on all of AT&T's frequency bands? 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## R.A.D DROID (Jul 1, 2013)

*Hi guys,*

OK, I think its about time for me to get a new phone because ive had my samsung galaxy ace (s5830*i*) for 3 and a half years and its starting to get really old and bashed up. believe it or not I have been saving up for this and (at the moment) have £110 but I will get some more money later. Ive taken a look at the nokia lumia 620 but I heard Its got a lame 1300mah battery and the battery life is short so I passed on that one. I was thinking about getting the sony xperia tipo but my friend has that phone and I don't want to copy him. Ive also been looking at the htc desire phones but there too similar to my samsung galaxy ace. can someone give me any ideas? 

P.S. Im not too worried about ROM's and all that because I probably just want to have the phone just rooted (unless its a blackberry or a windows 8/7 phone)


----------



## evildread (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey, all.

I'm going to be getting my first smartphone within the next week/week and a half..

I was looking at smart phones and was leaning towards the Droid DNA being it's a pretty good price for me; I'm on a very tight budget.

Anyone have this and would recommend it?
If not what other devices would be a good fit?

I'm a novice programmer for android, but I want a device that will allow me to fully customize it without any problems, something fast, able to multi-task efficiently, etc..

is the Droid DNA a good route or should I be looking at other devices?


----------



## AlfyKL (Jul 2, 2013)

*Android tablet*

I'm looking to buy an android tablet and looking around i have found some cheap options based on Allwinner A31 they all come with (just the most important attributes):

9.7" retina screen
2Gb RAM
HDMI port

the brands are Onda, Ainol and Chuwi.

Has anyone bought one or better yet had a chance to compare any two of these? Not sure which one to choose in regards to build quality
Any help much appreciated.


----------



## Changk1024 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Pantech Flex or HTC First?*

Hey guys,

So I had my Samsung Exhilarate stolen about 3 hours ago. I have suspended the account and doing anything possible to try and locate my phone, however, I feel like my chances are slim especially when I didn't download any security app prior to this event.

Anyways, I am not looking for the latest technology or best phone just something that gets the job done.

Between the Pantech Flex and HTC First, which do you prefer?

The Flex is older but can now upgrade to Jelly Bean apparently. The First can remove the Facebook Home launcher but appears to be discontinuing. Both I believe are priced at like $0.99 with a 2 year contract, which I will be doing. 

Thanks!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 2, 2013)

Changk1024 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I had my Samsung Exhilarate stolen about 3 hours ago. I have suspended the account and doing anything possible to try and locate my phone, however, I feel like my chances are slim especially when I didn't download any security app prior to this event.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



About the lost phone. Try an application called plan B.
You might run into some luck. 
Sorry about that. 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## Changk1024 (Jul 2, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> About the lost phone. Try an application called plan B.
> You might run into some luck.
> Sorry about that.
> 
> Sent.... Just sent!

Click to collapse



I tried to download it but it only works with Android 2.0 or something like that?


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 2, 2013)

Guys how is xolo q700?

Sent from my E16i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zhljp (Jul 3, 2013)

*ok, I  see*

I dont know:silly:


----------



## Lucasal96 (Jul 3, 2013)

Razr I seems cool and its quite cheap :good:


----------



## neo668 (Jul 3, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> About the lost phone. Try an application called plan B.
> You might run into some luck.
> Sorry about that.
> 
> Sent.... Just sent!

Click to collapse



Was quite interested in Plan B so looked it up on the Play Store. Here is an excerpt of its description:

"This is the first and only 'find my phone' app that you download AFTER you've already lost your phone."

And then:

"Follow these easy steps to use Plan B:
1. Install Plan B to the phone that you are trying to find from the Android Market website:  . . ."

How do you install to the phone that you've already lost? 

PS  Okay. I see. The app assumes that who stole the phone would have it on and connected to the internet.

PSS I've just learnt one thing from this. If you find a phone and want to keep it, the first thing you do on the phone is to turn off Mobile Data, Wifi and GPS. Then install a new ROM after you've extracted all the info you want from the phone. Too bad I'm not a crook.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 3, 2013)

Lol.
Well if someone loses a phone in hundreds of dollars, it's worth giving a shot. 
The only reason I'm on my stock jelly bean S2 is Samsung dive. 
Also because it's already pretty fast for my needs 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## neo668 (Jul 3, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Well if someone loses a phone in hundreds of dollars, it's worth giving a shot.

Click to collapse



Agree completely. 

Plan B would only be effective if the phone was really lost instead of stolen. Or, you forgetfully left the phone in the car and the car got stolen.

But as VJ said, it's worth a shot.


----------



## ahhoe (Jul 3, 2013)

I am looking at buying one of the china branded dual sim phones like umi x2 turbo.

Currently I owns a note 2 with a 4g data and voice connection. This is my personal line where my friends and family calls.

I have another secondary company line running on a bb9900 just for clients to idd  call and access work email. Funny that it can access work email but I cant browse the web with it but anywhere that doesnt bother cos I surf the web on my note 2.

Question..

1) can I have whatsapp, line, wechat...running concurrently on both numbers? Or I gotten choose between this number or that?

2) I am aware I can select which line's data and voice line to use when making outgoing call or to access the web. Since I am on 4G data connection, is there any china phone out there that supports 4G?

3) will I be able to continue receiving work mails on the phone ? Not sure if my 9900 is currently on bb pushmail service. I am too alien to bb.

I just finds it a bother to carry 2 phones and seems china is currently up to speed and offering better specs than branded ones.. I thought of making that switch.

Any switchers like me here? What r your experience  and thoughts on tis ?

Sent from my GT-N7105


----------



## brakke97 (Jul 3, 2013)

ahhoe said:


> I am looking at buying one of the china branded dual sim phones like umi x2 turbo.
> 
> Currently I owns a note 2 with a 4g data and voice connection. This is my personal line where my friends and family calls.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Buy the Oppo Find 5, he's brilliant and not too expensive.


----------



## mhoss48 (Jul 3, 2013)

brakke97 said:


> Buy the Oppo Find 5, he's brilliant and not too expensive.

Click to collapse



Also the new Oppo Find 5 has the snapdragon 600 SoC  it is a win.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## brakke97 (Jul 3, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> Also the new Oppo Find 5 has the snapdragon 600 SoC  it is a win.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Is this a rumor or is it a fact?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## yousef8824 (Jul 3, 2013)

brakke97 said:


> Is this a rumor or is it a fact?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



In china a fact 

sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app


----------



## brakke97 (Jul 3, 2013)

yousef8824 said:


> In china a fact
> 
> sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app

Click to collapse



Do you have the link to that site or when will it be available in Europe?
Thanks in advance!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DaRk-L0rD (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello everyone! Which device you think is better? Sony xperia T or sony xperi SP? T has an older processor S4 plus and SP has S4 pro. Has anyone used any of these 2 devices? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jul 3, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> Also the new Oppo Find 5 has the snapdragon 600 SoC  it is a win.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Its for the chinese at the moment not sure about other countries

Press  *THANKS* IF I was helpful :beer: :cheers:

---------- Post added at 01:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 AM ----------




DaRk-L0rD said:


> Hello everyone! Which device you think is better? Sony xperia T or sony xperi SP? T has an older processor S4 plus and SP has S4 pro. Has anyone used any of these 2 devices? Thank you in advance!

Click to collapse



As per my knowledge
Xperia SP is a better option.
Performance wise it is a mid level beast. Only flaw camera

Press  *THANKS* IF I was helpful :beer: :cheers:


----------



## mhoss48 (Jul 3, 2013)

Shahan_mik3 said:


> Its for the chinese at the moment not sure about other countries
> 
> Press  *THANKS* IF I was helpful :beer: :cheers:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for the SP , my friend has it and it flues thru everything. In fact better than the One X and the S3 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## DaRk-L0rD (Jul 3, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> Go for the SP , my friend has it and it flues thru everything. In fact better than the One X and the S3
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thanks bro. The only thing I worry about is camera noise and internal storage since many games cannot be installed on sdcard.


----------



## K3n H1mur4 (Jul 4, 2013)

brakke97 said:


> Do you have the link to that site or when will it be available in Europe?
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



If you can manage to get one, there is a Chinese version of HTC One with dual SIM capability. I'm not sure which LTE frequencies it uses or how hard is to buy it from China, though. But totally worth a look, based on your needs.

Sent using XDA for Android

---------- Post added at 09:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 PM ----------




DaRk-L0rD said:


> Thanks bro. The only thing I worry about is camera noise and internal storage since many games cannot be installed on sdcard.

Click to collapse



From what I read, the SP has another major flaw: battery life while on LTE. I think it's kinda weird, since the RAZR HD has almost the same battery and does great on staying away from the charger, and because last generation's flagships from Sony (XPeria V and the LTE-enabled T, don't remember the model name now) had considerably smaller batteries and do just fine in this matter, even with previous generation CPUs. It could be due to not-so-good calibration for this matter in the firmware, I can't tell for sure. Anyway, there's always Stamina Mode to help.

Sent using XDA for Android


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jul 4, 2013)

DaRk-L0rD said:


> Thanks bro. The only thing I worry about is camera noise and internal storage since many games cannot be installed on sdcard.

Click to collapse



For me internal storage is imp coz m a heavy gamer and every game is around 2 GB nowadays.......u have to root your sp to move to SD card or go for other device

Press  *THANKS* IF I was helpful :beer: :cheers:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## spangeman (Jul 4, 2013)

*Cheapest 4G Phone*

Here in the sunny UK we are going to see 4G rolled out to more and more networks, what is the cheapest 4G phone to buy with no contracts?
I'll actually be travelling to the US in a few weeks so I'd be willing to buy a phone from there if it is cheaper.

I was going to buy the google nexus 4 but I understand this doesn't support 4G.

Thanks


----------



## K3n H1mur4 (Jul 4, 2013)

> Here in the sunny UK we are going to see 4G rolled out to more and more networks, what is the cheapest 4G phone to buy with no contracts?<br />
> I'll actually be travelling to the US in a few weeks so I'd be willing to buy a phone from there if it is cheaper.<br />
> <br />
> I was going to buy the google nexus 4 but I understand this doesn't support 4G.<br />
> ...

Click to collapse



If you don't mind having an outdated device, there is an LTE-capable Galaxy Nexus. Also, some Samsung devices from 2 generations ago support 4G. Plus, some of the new Lumias (I think the 720 is the cheapest with this capability) do support LTE, if you don't mind a non-Android device. I don't know which frequencies these devices support, though.

Sent using XDA for Android


----------



## as530 (Jul 4, 2013)

*HTC One - a few pre-purchase worries*

*HTC One - a few pre-purchase worries*

Dear all

I've had HTC HD2 since Dec 2009 and want to upgrade - possibly to HTC One. Although 32GB is plenty for me, and I've never had a spare battery for my phones, I do still have 2 quite specific concerns about the lack of removable SD & battery:


Sometimes my HD2 (running Android) gets stuck in a boot-loop and the ONLY way to get it out is to take tha back off & remove the battery, then re-insert & power on - what if this ever happens with HTC One?

One of the potential advantages of storing eg. documents, photos etc on the SD card is that if the phone goes wrong / becomes bricked, you can just take out the SD and you've got your data. Is this a real concern? If the HTC One becomes bricked for any reason (eg if I screw up while trying to root / upgrade in the future, or if it just spontaneously can't boot for example), could data stored on the phone somehow be recoverable?

Many thanks for any thoughts you may have!


----------



## K3n H1mur4 (Jul 4, 2013)

as530 said:


> *HTC One - a few pre-purchase worries*
> 
> Dear all
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For the first one: all phones with non-removable batteries have their way to soft-reset. My XPeria S, i.e., does this by holding power+volume up for a few seconds. A Nokia N8 I tested for a few days a couple years ago did it by holding power for a few secs. Every phone will have their own way of doing this. A quick Google search or a few minutes reading the manual will solve this for you, if you purchase this phone.

For the storage issue: I think the best solution is to backup data regularly, either on your computer or with a cloud service like dropbox or something like that (if I remember well, Titanium Backup has this integration with dropbox for your apps). Plus, if you screw up with /system or /data, and is concerned about your files, the first thing to do is try an ADB pull the files from the internal storage partition (usually /media or /sdcard), if possible (usually possible if you're able to access recovery). Maybe fastboot has an option to do this as well (and it's even harder to screw up than everything else), but I don't know this.

Last, but not least: keep your HD2 around after you buy your new phone, it's a nice device to have, given its near-infinite hacking capabilities.

Sent using XDA for Android


----------



## jdubya42 (Jul 6, 2013)

*Guy With No Posts Asks a Question*

Should I get the S4 or wait for the Note 3?
The S4 just seems bland and normal, like everything other phone in its class. That's why I want to wait for the Note.

Currently I have the Droid Razr MAXX HD, and I love it. The battery life is great, and on the stock rom I got up to 3 full days of usage. I am worried about switching to a different phone with a smaller battery, but I did just see that there is a 5000MaH battery out for the S4.

Just suggestions from people is nice.


----------



## apache04 (Jul 6, 2013)

jdubya42 said:


> Should I get the S4 or wait for the Note 3?
> The S4 just seems bland and normal, like everything other phone in its class. That's why I want to wait for the Note.
> 
> Currently I have the Droid Razr MAXX HD, and I love it. The battery life is great, and on the stock rom I got up to 3 full days of usage. I am worried about switching to a different phone with a smaller battery, but I did just see that there is a 5000MaH battery out for the S4.
> ...

Click to collapse



u can definitely get the s4.. it gives wonderful battery when u TURN OFF the not required bunch of sensors.. the phone is also very handy and comfortable..

Sent from my Canvas 2 using xda premium


----------



## jdubya42 (Jul 6, 2013)

naman4797 said:


> u can definitely get the s4.. it gives wonderful battery when u TURN OFF the not required bunch of sensors.. the phone is also very handy and comfortable..
> 
> Sent from my Canvas 2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I definitely felt like the whole eye tracking thing, and hand tracking whatnot ate the battery up. Do you have the S4? What kind of battery life do you get?


----------



## apache04 (Jul 6, 2013)

jdubya42 said:


> I definitely felt like the whole eye tracking thing, and hand tracking whatnot ate the battery up. Do you have the S4? What kind of battery life do you get?

Click to collapse



i have tested the s4 for a week..
it gives 2-3 days battery if all sensors are OFF.. the sensors are just useless ram and battery eaters... u have to work with the phone.. sensors make it a toy.. 

Sent from my Canvas 2 using xda premium


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jul 6, 2013)

naman4797 said:


> i have tested the s4 for a week..
> it gives 2-3 days battery if all sensors are OFF.. the sensors are just useless ram and battery eaters... u have to work with the phone.. sensors make it a toy..
> 
> Sent from my Canvas 2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lol r u kidding me???u must be a troll or a Samsung fanboy
U won't get 3 days battery backup on s4. And der r only 2 extra sensors than s2 or s3 and they won't drain the battery much and are used only when required :\.
U might get screen on time of 5-6hrs approximately ..note 2 only gives screen on time of 4-5 hrs (stock ROM)

Press  *THANKS* IF I was helpful :beer: :cheers:

---------- Post added at 12:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 PM ----------




jdubya42 said:


> Should I get the S4 or wait for the Note 3?
> The S4 just seems bland and normal, like everything other phone in its class. That's why I want to wait for the Note.
> 
> Currently I have the Droid Razr MAXX HD, and I love it. The battery life is great, and on the stock rom I got up to 3 full days of usage. I am worried about switching to a different phone with a smaller battery, but I did just see that there is a 5000MaH battery out for the S4.
> ...

Click to collapse



Its Samsung and trust me u wont have much design difference they stuck to same design.
Performance wise note 3 is a major improvement.
5.7' 1080p screen
3gig ram
Snapdragon 800 2.x GHz
Adreno 330
And obviously note series has huge battery
If u like huge screen and can wait til October-Nov than note 3 is a safe bet.
If u want to buy s4 please buy snapdragon quad core version. It will have stable cyanogenmod. Which is good


Press  *THANKS* IF I was helpful :beer: :cheers:


----------



## apache04 (Jul 6, 2013)

Shahan_mik3 said:


> Lol r u kidding me???u must be a troll or a Samsung fanboy
> U won't get 3 days battery backup on s4. And der r only 2 extra sensors than s2 or s3 and they won't drain the battery much and are used only when required :\.
> U might get screen on time of 5-6hrs approximately ..note 2 only gives screen on time of 4-5 hrs (stock ROM)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



2 days is minimum if u dont torcher the phone.. and one thing more.. the NEW AIR GESTURE SENSOR is different from others.. IT HAS TO REMAIN ALWAYS ON! and that eats battery dude! 

Sent from my Canvas 2 using xda premium


----------



## chiku1188 (Jul 6, 2013)

brakke97 said:


> Do you have the link to that site or when will it be available in Europe?
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



hey hope this helps since i cant post links yet
erurope link is : oppostyle dot com


----------



## brakke97 (Jul 6, 2013)

chiku1188 said:


> hey hope this helps since i cant post links yet
> erurope link is : oppostyle dot com

Click to collapse



Yeah, that's the old one with the Snapdragon S4 Pro, but I ask after the one with the Snapdragon 600.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## chiku1188 (Jul 6, 2013)

brakke97 said:


> Yeah, that's the old one with the Snapdragon S4 Pro, but I ask after the one with the Snapdragon 600.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



I just did quick search, it appears the THEY have released the snapdragon 600 version but the problem lies in understanding
that it is released inside their home area in this case country, they don't seem to have an official delivery of the product to other countries.

the first "*here*" link is the one you want i.e. the chinese website that has the spdrgn-600 clocked at 1.7ghz

phandroid (dot) com/2013/07/02/oppo-find-5-upgraded-with-snapdragon-600-processor/


----------



## blacjack00 (Jul 6, 2013)

*Best Xperia Phone to buy???*

Hi Guys,

I am using a Xperia P now and trying to bye a New Sony Phone....Im looking for better battery (most important), Performance and Good Camera quality. Whats is the best phone to buy?

Xperia S
Xperia SL
Xperia SP
Xperia V
Xperia T / TX
Acro S

Jus to know Xperia SP is a good phone, but has only 8 mp cam like Xperia P, is it a better quality camera than Xperia P.


----------



## panjgoori (Jul 7, 2013)

hello everyone. i was about to create a thread but found this one. which phone should i buy ? I'm considering Xperia L, Galaxy S2 and Galaxy Note. which one is best for gaming ? seeing community support for Galaxy S2 i'm considering buying it but heat problem of S2 is stopping me. Any suggestions ?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 7, 2013)

panjgoori said:


> hello everyone. i was about to create a thread but found this one. which phone should i buy ? I'm considering Xperia P, Galaxy S2 and Galaxy Note. which one is best for gaming ? seeing community support for Galaxy S2 i'm considering buying it but heat problem of S2 is stopping me. Any suggestions ?

Click to collapse



Obviously s2 from the mentioned devices. Bought myself one this year mainly coz of the huge choice of roms!
Been using the S2 for 3 months now. No heating problems here. 
Though why not consider Nexus 4 or Xperia SP?

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jul 7, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Obviously s2 from the mentioned devices. Bought myself one this year mainly coz of the huge choice of roms!
> Been using the S2 for 3 months now. No heating problems here.
> Though why not consider Nexus 4 or Xperia SP?
> 
> Sent.... Just sent!

Click to collapse



S2 heating issue is der...but I love it.....anyways consider nexus 4 as he tells

Press  *THANKS* IF I was helpful :beer: :cheers:


----------



## K3n H1mur4 (Jul 7, 2013)

blacjack00 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am using a Xperia P now and trying to bye a New Sony Phone....Im looking for better battery (most important), Performance and Good Camera quality. Whats is the best phone to buy?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



SP's camera is better than P's, because it uses a sensor from a newer generation (Exmor RS vs Exmor R), and probably has better
lens, too, although both have the same resolution. I'd recommend a newer device (like XPerias V, ZR or SP) in opposed to S or SL, because the support (both official and on XDA) for these newer devices will last longer. The XPeria S is a nice device, though: I got it a few days ago to replace my 2.5-year old Defy, and haven't regret. The community is having some difficulties to implement 4.2.2, but they're being solved as we speak. I'd go for a newer XPeria device if I could afford it, though.






panjgoori said:


> hello everyone. i was about to create a thread but found this one. which phone should i buy ? I'm considering Xperia P, Galaxy S2 and Galaxy Note. which one is best for gaming ? seeing community support for Galaxy S2 i'm considering buying it but heat problem of S2 is stopping me. Any suggestions ?

Click to collapse



GS2 and GN are better than P for gaming: they have better CPUs and GPUs. Plus, on GS2 you have only a WVGA screen, which gives you better performance over P's qHD. Just avoid uncommon versions of the S2 (like the one they released a few months ago), they have little or no community support and worse performance.

Sent using XDA for Android


----------



## panjgoori (Jul 7, 2013)

K3n H1mur4 said:


> GS2 and GN are better than P for gaming: they have better CPUs and GPUs. Plus, on GS2 you have only a WVGA screen, which gives you better performance over P's qHD. Just avoid uncommon versions of the S2 (like the one they released a few months ago), they have little or no community support and worse performance.
> 
> Sent using XDA for Android

Click to collapse



thanks for the reply. I replaced L with P sorry for that . I was considering Xperia L not P. will correct my post.



vj_dustin said:


> Obviously s2 from the mentioned devices. Bought myself one this year mainly coz of the huge choice of roms!
> Been using the S2 for 3 months now. No heating problems here.
> Though why not consider Nexus 4 or Xperia SP?
> 
> Sent.... Just sent!

Click to collapse



well Xperia SP and Nexus 4 are not cheap here in my Country. Priced very high and as i'm a Student right now my father doesn't allow me to buy Highly priced devices.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 7, 2013)

panjgoori said:


> thanks for the reply. I replaced L with P sorry for that . I was considering Xperia L not P. will correct my post.
> 
> 
> 
> well Xperia SP and Nexus 4 are not cheap here in my Country. Priced very high and as i'm a Student right now my father doesn't allow me to buy Highly priced devices.

Click to collapse



Well then go ahead with the s2 but only the GT-I9100 version. 
By personal experience, my unrooted untouched JB 4.1.2 running S2 works 20-30% better than my sister's unrooted untouched JB 4.1.2 running s3 
So I really trust this device.

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## saurabhchhabra (Jul 7, 2013)

*galaxy grand duos vs htc one s*

Hi,

I am planning to buy a new phone and am confused between grand duos and one s. I know that HTC has said that One S will not be receiving any more OS update, but I have heard a lot of good things about this phone and hence confused on which one to buy. 

My phone usage is mostly mails, calls, a bit of fb and watsapp with a little bit of gaming. I am moving from Lumia 800, which I loved, but don't really want to go for another Lumia after the troubles that my last phone caused. 

I am looking for a smooth functioning phone without any lags. 

Can someone help me out with their views on both these phones?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 7, 2013)

saurabhchhabra said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to buy a new phone and am confused between grand duos and one s. I know that HTC has said that One S will not be receiving any more OS update, but I have heard a lot of good things about this phone and hence confused on which one to buy.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you tell your budget please since neither of them is good enough.
Grand literally sucks while One S is a bugged one!


----------



## panjgoori (Jul 7, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Well then go ahead with the s2 but only the GT-I9100 version.
> By personal experience, my unrooted untouched JB 4.1.2 running S2 works 20-30% better than my sister's unrooted untouched JB 4.1.2 running s3
> So I really trust this device.
> 
> Sent.... Just sent!

Click to collapse



thanks for your help. one more question. what you think about Xperia T ? is its better than S2 ?


----------



## saurabhchhabra (Jul 7, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Can you tell your budget please since neither of them is good enough.
> Grand literally sucks while One S is a bugged one!

Click to collapse



Rs 17000 max.. not more than that.


----------



## airjyp (Jul 7, 2013)

Hello anyone please suggest me..  what's the better?  Xperia L dual qore with mtk or xperia C quad qore with snapdragon?  Thanks

Sent from my WT19i using xda premium


----------



## apache04 (Jul 7, 2013)

saurabhchhabra said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to buy a new phone and am confused between grand duos and one s. I know that HTC has said that One S will not be receiving any more OS update, but I have heard a lot of good things about this phone and hence confused on which one to buy.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i suggest grand coz its highly and easily customisable.. but for build quality htc wins the race..

---
Hit Thanks if I am helpful 
Sent from my Samsung GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jul 7, 2013)

panjgoori said:


> thanks for your help. one more question. what you think about Xperia T ? is its better than S2 ?

Click to collapse



Performance wise YES XPERIA T IS BETTER.
Community support wise s2 is better
Your choice

Press  *THANKS* IF I was helpful :beer: :cheers:


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 7, 2013)

panjgoori said:


> thanks for your help. one more question. what you think about Xperia T ? is its better than S2 ?

Click to collapse



Xperia T wins up on a head to head spec sheet.
But it has a famous random reboot problem. (Not sure if the latest JB update fixed it)
So on a personal basis, since I hate the timescape UI I'd still be on the S2's side.







saurabhchhabra said:


> Rs 17000 max.. not more than that.

Click to collapse



At that budget where are you getting a One S 
It was around 23-25000.
Well if you are getting one then go for it (check the config first, Indian models are equipped with S3 snapdragon that has almost nil XDA support and obviously underperform in front of the dual krait, the original has).

Else in that budget xperia L is definitely the wise choice!
But you should know it has a con.
It can't record and play full HD videos. Recording and smooth playback limits at 720p.




airjyp said:


> Hello anyone please suggest me..  what's the better?  Xperia L dual qore with mtk or xperia C quad qore with snapdragon?  Thanks
> 
> Sent from my WT19i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Actually L comes with the snapdragon and C comes with the MTK chipset.
And I'd say snapdragon because you even though MTK might outperform by a small margin since it's a quad core but it definitely isn't getting Xda support. 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## superfly2hi2die (Jul 7, 2013)

*which device should i buy*

s4 or note 2


----------



## apache04 (Jul 7, 2013)

superfly2hi2die said:


> s4 or note 2

Click to collapse



for what purpose r u looking for a phone?? official or social/gaming??

---
Hit Thanks if I am helpful 
Sent from my Samsung GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## superfly2hi2die (Jul 7, 2013)

Well im a gamer and i mod just about anything i get my hands on but i cant decide between the two. I bought an ouya but im having an adb denied issue when using ouya toolbox but thats a story for another day lol. (Unless u can help solve it) im a fan of cm but i heard it wouldnt be ported to the s4. But the note has a bigger screen to play on lol.


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jul 7, 2013)

superfly2hi2die said:


> Well im a gamer and i mod just about anything i get my hands on but i cant decide between the two. I bought an ouya but im having an adb denied issue when using ouya toolbox but thats a story for another day lol. (Unless u can help solve it) im a fan of cm but i heard it wouldnt be ported to the s4. But the note has a bigger screen to play on lol.

Click to collapse



S4.....coz the graphic on note 2 is too old and can't handle heavy games in few months
Cm can be easily ported to s4 and obviously official cm must be released by now.
Buy s4 snapdragon version because it will get very good community support than exynos version as source code for it is not released 

Press  *THANKS* IF I was helpful :beer: :cheers:


----------



## apache04 (Jul 7, 2013)

superfly2hi2die said:


> Well im a gamer and i mod just about anything i get my hands on but i cant decide between the two. I bought an ouya but im having an adb denied issue when using ouya toolbox but thats a story for another day lol. (Unless u can help solve it) im a fan of cm but i heard it wouldnt be ported to the s4. But the note has a bigger screen to play on lol.

Click to collapse



well then note 2 is ur charm... s4 is more to flaunt off.. and there must be already many customizations available for tge note 2 but maybe not for s4

---
Hit Thanks if I am helpful 
Sent from my Samsung GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## superfly2hi2die (Jul 7, 2013)

So 1 says s4 and 1 says note lol it doesnt even have to be between these 2 phones im open to suggestions if u know a better phone. Basically im looking for a phone that is heavily moddable with lots of support . Just figurdd those wete2 of the most popular models. But if theres adiamond in the rough i'd like to check it out too

---------- Post added at 06:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 AM ----------

Anyone know if theyre going to support minecraft on ouya?


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 7, 2013)

superfly2hi2die said:


> So 1 says s4 and 1 says note lol it doesnt even have to be between these 2 phones im open to suggestions if u know a better phone. Basically im looking for a phone that is heavily moddable with lots of support . Just figurdd those wete2 of the most popular models. But if theres adiamond in the rough i'd like to check it out too
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 AM ----------
> 
> Anyone know if theyre going to support minecraft on ouya?

Click to collapse



Xperia Z ultra?

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## superfly2hi2die (Jul 7, 2013)

Sony makes game consoles so it should be great for that. Hows the support for roms and other baked goodies


----------



## apache04 (Jul 7, 2013)

superfly2hi2die said:


> Sony makes game consoles so it should be great for that. Hows the support for roms and other baked goodies

Click to collapse



thats not actually a good argument...

---
Hit Thanks if I am helpful 
Sent from my Samsung GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## superfly2hi2die (Jul 7, 2013)

Lmao im an xbox fan anyway. But i dont want a locked down windows phone. I just assumed they were good enough to run android games
Considering theyre a vetetan console maker


----------



## apache04 (Jul 7, 2013)

superfly2hi2die said:


> Lmao im an xbox fan anyway. But i dont want a locked down windows phone. I just assumed they were good enough to run android games
> Considering theyre a vetetan console maker

Click to collapse



s4 is not the gaming one.. its just a bunch of sensors... 

---
Hit Thanks if I am helpful 
Sent from my Samsung GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## memo951 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Hello

Please add Acer Liquid E2 (Quad-core) Android phone on the forum sections, it's a great phone with a few problems! 

Thanks in advance*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Waziri (Jul 7, 2013)

hey everybody ! 

I want to buy a tablet in august for taking notes at school, checking my mails and using the internet. 

But i don't know what to buy between these three tablets : Nexus 10, Acer A210 and TF300. 

A keyboard is compulsory so the tf300 is interesting to me with its dock but i read that it has a IO issue so... 
The nexus 10 is also interesting but some tablets are buggy i read so.... 
At last, the A210 but it is less powerful than the two others. 

Can you tell me your opinions please guys ? 

I was interested by a w8 tablet but they are too expensive for me because my price is around 400 dollars/euros.  

Thank you


----------



## mhoss48 (Jul 7, 2013)

Waziri said:


> hey everybody !
> 
> I want to buy a tablet in august for taking notes at school, checking my mails and using the internet.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If u can offord the Sony Xperia Tablet Z that would be great. 1080p, quad core, water proof though it  is not a usefull feature

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 7, 2013)

Waziri said:


> hey everybody !
> 
> I want to buy a tablet in august for taking notes at school, checking my mails and using the internet.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Get the cheapest among the 3.
Your usage is very minimal. 
You'd hardly leech the power of Any of the mentioned tabs.

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## jayc137 (Jul 7, 2013)

memo357 said:


> *Hello
> 
> Please add Acer Liquid E2 (Quad-core) Android phone on the forum sections, it's a great phone with a few problems!
> 
> Thanks in advance*

Click to collapse



Wrong section

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## blacjack00 (Jul 7, 2013)

*theological perfewh*



K3n H1mur4 said:


> SP's camera is better than P's, because it uses a sensor from a newer generation (Exmor RS vs Exmor R), and probably has better
> lens, too, although both have the same resolution. I'd recommend a newer device (like XPerias V, ZR or SP) in opposed to S or SL, because the support (both official and on XDA) for these newer devices will last longer. The XPeria S is a nice device, though: I got it a few days ago to replace my 2.5-year old Defy, and haven't regret. The community is having some difficulties to implement 4.2.2, but they're being solved as we speak. I'd go for a newer XPeria device if I could afford it, though.
> 
> 
> Sent using XDA for Android

Click to collapse



Thanks bro....i think i will buy the Z....ZR is not available here....

Wht u knw abt the Z...is it gud...


----------



## Rapier- (Jul 7, 2013)

Not sure if this topic is already discussed. I'm about to decide whether to buy Xperia ZR or wait a little bit and buy Xperia Honami. But when I found this news (http://asia.gamespot.com/forums/top...benchmarked...-snapdragon-800-left-far-behind). To be honest after I look at the benchmark I began to hesitate should I wait a bit more for Bay Trail?

So, what do you guys think?


----------



## RawnyRom (Jul 7, 2013)

Which one should i buy... the galaxy s2 or htc one vs? I am not really a camera guy, so camera quality is not such an issue. In terms of design i like the htc one vs. What i want mainly is performance, especially in gaming. So which one? I need good reasons too!

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Waziri (Jul 7, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> If u can offord the Sony Xperia Tablet Z that would be great. 1080p, quad core, water proof though it  is not a usefull feature
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



it is too expensive for me unfortunately

---------- Post added at 06:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 PM ----------




vj_dustin said:


> Get the cheapest among the 3.
> Your usage is very minimal.
> You'd hardly leech the power of Any of the mentioned tabs.
> 
> Sent.... Just sent!

Click to collapse



Ok so it is the A210 that you should buy if you were in my case?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 7, 2013)

RawnyRom said:


> Which one should i buy... the galaxy s2 or htc one vs? I am not really a camera guy, so camera quality is not such an issue. In terms of design i like the htc one vs. What i want mainly is performance, especially in gaming. So which one? I need good reasons too!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What is HTC One VS? 
There ain't no phone with that name.







Waziri said:


> it is too expensive for me unfortunately
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I personally would get the Nexus. 
It would obviously be more than enough for the mentioned tasks but I'd also be in line for the latest & fastest updates. 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## Waziri (Jul 7, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> I personally would get the Nexus.
> It would obviously be more than enough for the mentioned tasks but I'd also be in line for the latest & fastest updates.
> 
> Sent.... Just sent!

Click to collapse




Yeah , i want the latest and furture android versions too.


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jul 7, 2013)

blacjack00 said:


> Thanks bro....i think i will buy the Z....ZR is not available here....
> 
> Wht u knw abt the Z...is it gud...

Click to collapse



Z noooooooo display issue and the processor is not top notch for the price u are paying. ZR is OK
But no Z

Press  *THANKS* IF I was helpful :beer: :cheers:

---------- Post added at 11:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------




Rapier- said:


> Not sure if this topic is already discussed. I'm about to decide whether to buy Xperia ZR or wait a little bit and buy Xperia Honami. But when I found this news (http://asia.gamespot.com/forums/top...benchmarked...-snapdragon-800-left-far-behind). To be honest after I look at the benchmark I began to hesitate should I wait a bit more for Bay Trail?
> 
> So, what do you guys think?

Click to collapse



Snapdragon 800 only is way too much power there is no app or game which can harness its full power. If u think this way u might never buy a device.
There will be new and powerful CPU/GPU every few months its wise to enjoy wat u can  
F.Y.I is 2.xGhz quad core cpu not enough???

Press  *THANKS* IF I was helpful :beer: :cheers:


----------



## Strike_Riku (Jul 7, 2013)

Shahan_mik3 said:


> Z noooooooo display issue

Click to collapse



Care to explain what you mean? Quickly Googled it and I can't find anything.

Nexus'd


----------



## Amritttt (Jul 7, 2013)

Its Q3 of2013 at this point s4 and h1 is bit old so it should be snapdragon 800 and phone which might come up with snapdragon is LG I guess optimum 2 dint remember the name or note 3, HTC butterfly S maybe moto X and ofcourse this is a variant of s4. 

So now I also really confused which one to buy. 

Sent From My Galaxy S3


----------



## Sean001 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Android tablet with socket/s for quad external antenna?*

I'm interested in finding an Android tablet that has a jack or jacks for external antenna for all of GPS, GSM, 3G/4G and any other wireless protocol you can commonly think of. It also has to have, in particular, GPS, GSM and 3G/4G capability to go with this of course.

The unit has to be of good quality, doesn't have to be a recognisable name brand or look particularly flash.

Sources like alibaba in bulk quantities would also be OK. (When I search alibaba with relevant keywords, thousands of irrelevant products come up, which is why I'm asking the experts.)

The antenna is meant to be car-mounted so would probably be external. Any antenna product and technology pointers here would also be most welcome, including location of antennae, whether outside is always better than inside, etc. The following is a sample quad-function outside vehicle antenna, all I need is a tablet to go with it!

www kolumbus24.com/Zubehoer_/_Sonstiges/Antennen/GPS_-_Antennen/Calearo_157727075_-_SHARK_2_QUAD_Mehrfunktions-Antenne_AM/FM_/_GSM/UMTS_/_GPS_/_WIFI_i440_2685_0.htm

(Noob no URL rule is tripping me up, you will have to convert this!)

Hardware hacks of existing models are not so desirable -- I would rather work with a manufacturer to modify a unit with built-in jacks in the long run if necessary. A larger 10" screen model is more desirable.

e.g. there are car DVD players running Android out there with options for external AM/FM antenna and possibly others, however I need a flat screen, not looking for chunky in-dash car stereo formats.

Thank you!


----------



## N10AP (Jul 8, 2013)

OK probably been asked before... Upgrading in August. Galaxy s4 or xperia z ultra? Xperia certainly appeals to me more is looks specs etc... But s4 would probably be tougher cos its plastic... But then again a cheaper contract and keep my nexus 4 for another year... What would you pick?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JackDCalloway (Jul 8, 2013)

You see what I'm using. Looking for a new device, can't choose one of the following : galaxy s3, galaxy s4, xperia z (don't think I need a pseudo hdr cam) or HTC DROID dna (how bad is the non removable battery?) .


I like my Android fast and customisable,  the hardware itself should be tough,  I want to use it till its exhausted. 
Could use a little help, pro's and contras. Some serious issues (hardware? Like the SD card killing s3?) with one of these devices? 

Sent from my HD2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jul 8, 2013)

Strike_Riku said:


> Care to explain what you mean? Quickly Googled it and I can't find anything.
> 
> Nexus'd

Click to collapse



Washed out display and poor viewing angle.... :\
Why should someone pay so much money and have such problem people pay for a device with flaws....and display is the key component which interacts with u.

Press  *THANKS* IF I was helpful :beer: :cheers:

---------- Post added at 09:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 AM ----------




Amritttt said:


> Its Q3 of2013 at this point s4 and h1 is bit old so it should be snapdragon 800 and phone which might come up with snapdragon is LG I guess optimum 2 dint remember the name or note 3, HTC butterfly S maybe moto X and ofcourse this is a variant of s4.
> 
> So now I also really confused which one to buy.
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy S3

Click to collapse



K let me help u out.
Lg optimus G2 myt be very slim and volume keys r below camera behind and I am waiting for this device.
Yes it features 800 maybe round aug-sep launch
NOTE 3 -snap 800,3gig ram,5.7' display r key features. Sep launch
HTC BUTTERFLY S is already launched with snap 600

MOTO X: it is a MID range device so I highly doubt it with snapdragon 800
Finally
Galaxy s4 with snapdragon 800 and Lte-A will be released in Korea with model no SHV or something it won't be released worldwide

Press  *THANKS* IF I was helpful :beer: :cheers:

---------- Post added at 09:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 AM ----------




N10AP said:


> OK probably been asked before... Upgrading in August. Galaxy s4 or xperia z ultra? Xperia certainly appeals to me more is looks specs etc... But s4 would probably be tougher cos its plastic... But then again a cheaper contract and keep my nexus 4 for another year... What would you pick?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



S4 is a phone and xperia zu is huge phablet. Zu is faster complained to s4....but if I wer u I would keep the nexus 4 and wait for few months for other device or if u r rich and don't care for money and have a huge pocket go for xperia ZU.

Press  *THANKS* IF I was helpful :beer: :cheers:


----------



## bullsfan33 (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm thinking about going to the htc one or just waiting for the note 3

Sent from my Amaze 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jul 8, 2013)

bullsfan33 said:


> I'm thinking about going to the htc one or just waiting for the note 3
> 
> Sent from my Amaze 4G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



First makeup ur mind.
Do you want a phone or phablet

Press  *THANKS* IF I was helpful :beer: :cheers:


----------



## bullsfan33 (Jul 8, 2013)

Shahan_mik3 said:


> First makeup ur mind.
> Do you want a phone or phablet
> 
> Press  *THANKS* IF I was helpful :beer: :cheers:

Click to collapse



Thats the thing i can't decide lol.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jul 8, 2013)

bullsfan33 said:


> Thats the thing i can't decide lol.

Click to collapse



Note 3 is a headache to carry around for a guy but gaming and multimedia operations are a delight.
HTC one premium finish and feels good hold,light as paper and portable but screen is compact and gaming won't be as good as note 3 but it will be OK as we don't game whole day

Press  *THANKS* IF I was helpful :beer: :cheers:


----------



## apache04 (Jul 8, 2013)

N10AP said:


> OK probably been asked before... Upgrading in August. Galaxy s4 or xperia z ultra? Xperia certainly appeals to me more is looks specs etc... But s4 would probably be tougher cos its plastic... But then again a cheaper contract and keep my nexus 4 for another year... What would you pick?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



of looking to save money.. then ur choice.. otherwise.. s4.. its good to me...

---
If u think I was helpful.. don't bother posting a new reply for saying thanks.. Just press the <B>THANKS</B> button!
Sent from my Samsung GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## bbyf16 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm currently in India and will be for the next 6 months or so. I currently have the pantech burst running slimbean r6. It's a great phone, does what I need it to with no lag or anything but the battery life is killing me! I get roughly 3 hours or so of screen time which is isn't enough (on wifi, forget about leaving it on 3g, I might as well walk around with a charger). 

I was looking to get a new phone but the absolutely most important thing for me is battery life. Here is what i'm currently considering and I'm only listing locally available products that come with warranty (samsung india won't touch anything that isn't sold here).

LG Nexus 4 - $386
Samsung S3 (I9300, 1gb ram, 3g only) - $404
Samsung S4 (I9500, sammy octa, 3g only) - $576

These are the only ones I'm considering, the note 2 is just too big. That being said, I've been reading reviews and comparisons and have come away completely confused. Some say the n4 has horrible battery life, some say its excellent. S3 apparently doesn't have enough ram. S4 with the sammy core has overheating issues. I'm completely stumped as to what to do. The S4 can be had for roughly $490 since samsung is doing a buyback offer if I trade in my blackberry (they'll also throw in one free display replacement and an S-view cover) but I'm having a hard time considering since I lose my blackberry (faithful backup phone) and also don't get 4g or a snapdragon. Can someone please shed some real world light into this matter?

My usage: the pantech serves me beautifully with barely no lag or issues. Its just the battery and no, there isn't an extended battery available for it. At least none I could find. 

Thanks for the assistance guys!


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 8, 2013)

bbyf16 said:


> Hi guys, I'm currently in India and will be for the next 6 months or so. I currently have the pantech burst running slimbean r6. It's a great phone, does what I need it to with no lag or anything but the battery life is killing me! I get roughly 3 hours or so of screen time which is isn't enough (on wifi, forget about leaving it on 3g, I might as well walk around with a charger).
> 
> I was looking to get a new phone but the absolutely most important thing for me is battery life. Here is what i'm currently considering and I'm only listing locally available products that come with warranty (samsung india won't touch anything that isn't sold here).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For battery life check out xolo q700 (2400 mAh)
Or xolo b700 (3400 mAh )
Both are good, one is dual core & other is quad core, I really like the design 

*work hard, play hard*


----------



## bbyf16 (Jul 8, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> For battery life check out xolo q700 (2400 mAh)
> Or xolo b700 (3400 mAh )
> Both are good, one is dual core & other is quad core, I really like the design
> 
> *work hard, play hard*

Click to collapse



I'd prefer to stick with known brands. I've heard horror stories about people who have bought the domestic brands and the complete lack of customer service following purchase. I'm really just debating between the s3,s4, and n4. I would have said the sony z but I find the phone to have no actual shape. Its as if someone cut a rectangle and made it into a phone, I like a bit of curves


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jul 8, 2013)

bbyf16 said:


> I'd prefer to stick with known brands. I've heard horror stories about people who have bought the domestic brands and the complete lack of customer service following purchase. I'm really just debating between the s3,s4, and n4. I would have said the sony z but I find the phone to have no actual shape. Its as if someone cut a rectangle and made it into a phone, I like a bit of curves

Click to collapse



I would suggest u not to buy any domestic brands for now.
Out of 3 phones I would suggest u galaxy s3
Main reason is the key feature u have mentioned BATTERY BACKUP.
Just pop in a 2850 mah or 3400 mah battery costing 10-15$ which could keep ur device alive for atleast a day.I would have suggested s4 but don't noe if batteries are available 

Press  *THANKS* IF I was helpful :beer: :cheers:


----------



## africabot (Jul 9, 2013)

On a $150 or less budget
Need something to replace my broken iphone 3gs temp. till maybe christmas

Suggestions?
Seems I can get the htc evo v 4g on vm for around $130 ish. is that good? or is their something else you guys would suggest.

Have no probelm it being used. Just want a upgrade from the 3gs

ty


----------



## yousef8824 (Jul 9, 2013)

africabot said:


> On a $150 or less budget
> Need something to replace my broken iphone 3gs temp. till maybe christmas
> 
> Suggestions?
> ...

Click to collapse



Blu studio 5
Dual core a9
512mb ram 
5mpx cam
720p video
2000mah battery

sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app


----------



## bullsfan33 (Jul 9, 2013)

i didnt really think about having to carry the note around all day... doesn't sound fun.
looks like htc one it is.


----------



## TheOnlyRealChosenOne (Jul 10, 2013)

Does anyone know something about Huawei? Their phones are quite cheap.


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jul 10, 2013)

TheOnlyRealChosenOne said:


> Does anyone know something about Huawei? Their phones are quite cheap.

Click to collapse



All I know is they produce cheap and good phones and the company is striving hard to gain popularity. But the only issue it is not available worldwide 

Press  *THANKS* IF I was helpful :beer: :cheers:


----------



## thewild (Jul 10, 2013)

I just purchased a Sony Xperia SP (350€ unsubsidized), and I am really happy with it so far.
Very good features/price ration !


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 10, 2013)

Ok looking for any suggestions here. Wife is currently on Nexus S which she adores. She doesnt want to upgrade but realizes she will have to eventually. The problem for her is two fold. One, she wants to stay on T-mobile, two, she doesnt want a bigger phone. When she holds my S4 its way too big for her. I had hoped the S4 Mini would come to T-mo but its starting to look like it wont, and that none of the versions would fully support the T-mo bands needed. Are there any phones out there in this size range that are decent performers?


----------



## TheOnlyRealChosenOne (Jul 10, 2013)

Shahan_mik3 said:


> All I know is they produce cheap and good phones and the company is striving hard to gain popularity. But the only issue it is not available worldwide

Click to collapse



But are they easy to root? I cannot find a whole lot about them.


----------



## panjgoori (Jul 10, 2013)

hello. how good is Xperia SP ? and what you people think about its Community ? will there be any supprt like samsung devices for it ? and in reviews i read that its sunlight visibility is not that Good. and what if phone got hanged or went into reboot loop, you cant remove battery. 

onky these 2 things are stopping me. Previously i was looking for Galaxy S2 but now i will have enough money at the end of this month to buy a Xperia SP.


----------



## mhoss48 (Jul 10, 2013)

panjgoori said:


> hello. how good is Xperia SP ? and what you people think about its Community ? will there be any supprt like samsung devices for it ? and in reviews i read that its sunlight visibility is not that Good. and what if phone got hanged or went into reboot loop, you cant remove battery.
> 
> onky these 2 things are stopping me. Previously i was looking for Galaxy S2 but now i will have enough money at the end of this month to buy a Xperia SP.

Click to collapse



The SP is deffinetly better than the S2, faster and better display and bigger, but about the comunity i think, i think that the S2 is better 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## panjgoori (Jul 10, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> The SP is deffinetly better than the S2, faster and better display and bigger, but about the comunity i think, i think that the S2 is better
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



thanks for the reply. i know its better than S2 in hardware. but what i'm more interested is Community Support. I would like to buy a device which should at least serve me well for a year or two. How good is support for Sony devices here in XDA forum.


----------



## holechihieu (Jul 10, 2013)

I think HTC One is the most worthy smartphone, it's beautiful


----------



## Sean Dillon (Jul 10, 2013)

Can anybody tell me anything about the soon to be launched Micromax Canvas 4?


----------



## rekatluos (Jul 10, 2013)

I need a phone that has -> Quad Core ,1GB RAM,a camera bigger than 8 MP (if possible ,but must have auto focus either way) and a screen of around 5 inches (preferrably not smaller than 5 ). 

My budget is...lets say...maximum 240$....I found lots of good phones in this budget,but they are chinese stuff from dealextreme such as Zoppo,Bedove,TH8 , M Pai etc. 


Thanks in advance


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## shaker2k (Jul 10, 2013)

Just wondering if I should upgrade now (I presently have a rooted s3 rocking tasks aokp) or wait for the next Google phone? 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ridanxvi (Jul 10, 2013)

I also want to ask this question


----------



## Angryhad (Jul 10, 2013)

HTC One X+ or Galaxy S III (I9300) ?


----------



## riyasopr (Jul 11, 2013)

Intex aqua i5 
vs 
Micromax Canvas HD A116 
vs
Samsung galaxy S Duos


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jul 11, 2013)

riyasopr said:


> Intex aqua i5
> vs
> Micromax Canvas HD A116
> vs
> Samsung galaxy S Duos

Click to collapse



I would choose canvas but let me warn you as far as I know the after service of micromax is worst.

Press  *THANKS* IF I was helpful :beer: :cheers:

---------- Post added at 07:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 AM ----------




shaker2k said:


> Just wondering if I should upgrade now (I presently have a rooted s3 rocking tasks aokp) or wait for the next Google phone?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wait....all top devices r now costly and sport snapdragon 600.
Or else lg g2 is best option releasing next month

Press  *THANKS* IF I was helpful :beer: :cheers:


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 11, 2013)

riyasopr said:


> Intex aqua i5
> vs
> Micromax Canvas HD A116
> vs
> Samsung galaxy S Duos

Click to collapse



Xperia L.

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## amarjit_rsingh (Jul 11, 2013)

riyasopr said:


> Intex aqua i5
> vs
> Micromax Canvas HD A116
> vs
> Samsung galaxy S Duos

Click to collapse



increase your budget and go for Samsung Galaxy Quattro

Sent from my GT-S5282 using xda premium


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jul 11, 2013)

amarjit_rsingh said:


> increase your budget and go for Samsung Galaxy Quattro
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5282 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I would rather suggest him xperia l.

Press  *THANKS* IF I was helpful :beer: :cheers:


----------



## riyasopr (Jul 11, 2013)

Intex Aqua i5 have 12MP camera, qHD display,21Mbps 3G, price around Rs 12000

Micromax have 8MP camera, ,HD display,21Mbps 3G, price around Rs 14000.

Xperia L have 8MP camera, price around Rs 17000.


----------



## zelendel (Jul 11, 2013)

One thing to keep in mind if your worried about community support is GPL compliment companies. Micromax is not and many devices out of China are not as well.  So while they may be great devices you will see almost no XDA support for them. 

Wayne Tech Nexus


----------



## in10ct (Jul 11, 2013)

I am definitely leaning towards the HTC One.  I know it does not have a removable battery or SD slot but I think I can live with that in exchange for what is inarguably the most capable phone on the market.

The lack of battery access is my biggest concern.  I have a much loved HTC Sensation XE which I have two spare batteries for.  This is a godsend on long train journeys and weekend camping trips.  I will simply need to find another way to recharge.


----------



## NSDCars5 (Jul 11, 2013)

So, I'm buying my first (own) Droid, and I have a pretty tiny budget. I will be doing this:

Overclocking (if the device is < 1 Ghz)
Custom ROMs (hopefully something AOSP) with ICS or JB
Light gaming (Subway Surfers, Amazing Alex, the like)

So, which of the following three should I buy?

Samsung Galaxy Star S5282
Samsung Galaxy Y S5360
Sony Xperia Tipo
Samsung Galaxy Young S6312 (budget is stretched to max for the this one)

Also, if there is any other phone in this price bracket (I know none), feel free to inform me.


----------



## mickeyzkun (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi im planning to buy new xperia phone and i compare P and L 
http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=4436&idPhone2=5363

but i don't know which chipset,cpu,and gpu is better because i don't have any idea about it and please expain to me.


----------



## NSDCars5 (Jul 11, 2013)

mickeyzkun said:


> Hi im planning to buy new xperia phone and i compare P and L
> {link removed, I'm not allowed to post them.}
> 
> but i don't know which chipset,cpu,and gpu is better because i don't have any idea about it and please expain to me.

Click to collapse



It's general understanding (no idea how true) that the Adreno is better. I recommend the L, cause the CPU seems to be practically the same, the chipset in the L seems better, it has a bigger (and removable) battery, and the GPU, as I said, has a rumor of being better.


----------



## Strike_Riku (Jul 11, 2013)

I know its not a phone or a tablet but can anyone suggest a Bluetooth Gamepad? I need it to have 2 joysticks. Thanks!

Nexus'd


----------



## mickeyzkun (Jul 12, 2013)

NSDCars5 said:


> It's general understanding (no idea how true) that the Adreno is better. I recommend the L, cause the CPU seems to be practically the same, the chipset in the L seems better, it has a bigger (and removable) battery, and the GPU, as I said, has a rumor of being better.

Click to collapse



I see so xperia L is better than P. are both P and L high end or mid range? and btw can you give me a link or a list of cpu, chipset, and gpu from oldest to latest so that i will know which is better.


----------



## cyberfrnd (Jul 12, 2013)

hello everyone,

I am looking for decent android phone within budget of around Rs.17000 to Rs.22000.
I've shortlisted couple of phone which are Xperia P, Xperia SP, Galaxy Grand, Galaxy S3/S3 Mini/S4 Mini(If fits within the budget).
can some one help me to choose the best device for me.
Actually I am looking for a phone which can play decent games like Ashpalt 7 without much lag.
I did consider Nexus 4 which also comes in same budget but I am little hesitant towards it as it does not have expandable memory.
So if anybody using Nexus4 please reply whether you face any memory problem or heating problem..
Also is Galaxy S3 still in the game? I mean it is now old hardware so will it be able to play the more recent upcoming game smoothly?

looking for reply.

Thank You


----------



## Sean Dillon (Jul 12, 2013)

NSDCars5 said:


> So, I'm buying my first (own) Droid, and I have a pretty tiny budget. I will be doing this:
> 
> Overclocking (if the device is < 1 Ghz)
> Custom ROMs (hopefully something AOSP) with ICS or JB
> ...

Click to collapse



I recommend HTC Explorer...way better than the devices u mentioned.

---------- Post added at 11:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 AM ----------




Angryhad said:


> HTC One X+ or Galaxy S III (I9300) ?

Click to collapse



Of course Samsung Galaxy S3.....don't think about any other devices in its price bracket......just go for it.

---------- Post added at 11:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 AM ----------




riyasopr said:


> Intex aqua i5
> vs
> Micromax Canvas HD A116
> vs
> Samsung galaxy S Duos

Click to collapse



Don't go for these devices......Micromax will soon bring a Canvas with 1080p display then go and buy and contrary to whatever you have heard Micromax has very decent after service support for its high-end devices. But, if you want to buy a device now I recommend buying the Micromax Canvas 4 and not the Canvas HD.


----------



## zelendel (Jul 12, 2013)

Sean Dillon said:


> I recommend HTC Explorer...way better than the devices u mentioned.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




As most people here look for 3rd party roms I would not advise Micromax. They do not adhear to the GPL so they never release the kernel source code which means no custom kernels or roms.


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jul 12, 2013)

Sean Dillon said:


> I recommend HTC Explorer...way better than the devices u mentioned.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wtz the point of paying 4k more???
Upgraded camera and useless copy of features by Samsung??

Press  *THANKS* IF I was helpful :beer: :cheers:

---------- Post added at 01:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 PM ----------




cyberfrnd said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> I am looking for decent android phone within budget of around Rs.17000 to Rs.22000.
> I've shortlisted couple of phone which are Xperia P, Xperia SP, Galaxy Grand, Galaxy S3/S3 Mini/S4 Mini(If fits within the budget).
> ...

Click to collapse



S3 for its vast community support and ya it can play asphalt without lag FYI my s2 with custom ROM/kernel can play it without lag or nexus 4 for performance(for me 16 gig Mem is not enough)
If u buy xperia sp u must root or else u can just put a single game like asphalt or gangster Vegas this is a bottleneck for sp

Don't buy grand or s3 mini both have the worst hardware from ur shortlist

S4 mini is 27-28k

Press  *THANKS* IF I was helpful :beer: :cheers:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 12, 2013)

HTC explorer or xperia Tipo?

Thanks for your answers 

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jul 12, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> HTC explorer or xperia Tipo?
> 
> Thanks for your answers
> 
> Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )

Click to collapse



I don't know community support but hardware wise tipo....and it is at least recently released device rather than old explorer.

Press  *THANKS* IF I was helpful :beer: :cheers:


----------



## InfraBlueAndroid (Jul 12, 2013)

*Nexus 4 or Optimus G?*

Hey, guys.
So I recently bought a Nexus 4 and after rooting it, it fell off a table and, despite a case, it was obliterated. So I am going to America on business and have decided to buy either an Optimus G or a new Nexus 4. LG because it has a good service sector in my area. There is no LTE in Pakistan so no loss on the Nexus 4, and I use a lot of space so the 32 GB on the Optimus G and its SD is a good choice. I am an avid gamer but the processor and RAM are the same.
So, what should I do? I don't want another drop and break, but is the Optimus G prone to overheating and is it durable? I have never tested it the way I would and have NO experience with it.


----------



## NSDCars5 (Jul 12, 2013)

Sean Dillon said:


> I recommend HTC Explorer...way better than the devices u mentioned.

Click to collapse



Thanks, but too late. My dad got me a Nokia N900. (Seriously? Maemo?)


----------



## mhoss48 (Jul 12, 2013)

InfraBlueAndroid said:


> Hey, guys.
> So I recently bought a Nexus 4 and after rooting it, it fell off a table and, despite a case, it was obliterated. So I am going to America on business and have decided to buy either an Optimus G or a new Nexus 4. LG because it has a good service sector in my area. There is no LTE in Pakistan so no loss on the Nexus 4, and I use a lot of space so the 32 GB on the Optimus G and its SD is a good choice. I am an avid gamer but the processor and RAM are the same.
> So, what should I do? I don't want another drop and break, but is the Optimus G prone to overheating and is it durable? I have never tested it the way I would and have NO experience with it.

Click to collapse



they are the same, despite the storage. But FYI the optimus G is very slippary, if put on smooth surface and got a phone call, tha vibrator would move it till it drops.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## InfraBlueAndroid (Jul 12, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> they are the same, despite the storage. But FYI the optimus G is very slippary, if put on smooth surface and got a phone call, tha vibrator would move it till it drops.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



 Yeah, but can the G withstand the damage? And if I put it in the case, would the same thing happen? I know Google cured the N4 of this disease with the "nipples".


----------



## jayc137 (Jul 12, 2013)

NSDCars5 said:


> Thanks, but too late. My dad got me a Nokia N900. (Seriously? Maemo?)

Click to collapse



Install android on it 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## NSDCars5 (Jul 12, 2013)

akiratoriyama said:


> Install android on it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium

Click to collapse



That, is something I will do. Sadly, nothing stable above Gingerbread for it


----------



## CJ0206 (Jul 12, 2013)

I currently own a HTC Bravo/Desire which has been my first ever smartphone, I am now looking at upgrading and I need a few cheaper options than the ones I want. I want as many features as possible and have the following list so can you make comments on them and possibly suggest some cheaper alternatives:


Moto X
HTC One
Samsung Galaxy Nexus
Samsung Galaxy S4
Optimus G Pro
Samsung Galaxy Note II
Google Nexus 4
Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini
Samsung Galaxy S3
HTC Butterfly


----------



## mhoss48 (Jul 12, 2013)

CJ0206 said:


> I currently own a HTC Bravo/Desire which has been my first ever smartphone, I am now looking at upgrading and I need a few cheaper options than the ones I want. I want as many features as possible and have the following list so can you make comments on them and possibly suggest some cheaper alternatives:
> 
> 
> Moto X
> ...

Click to collapse



Let me narrow  your list, Moto X
Htc one
GS4 
Optimus Pro
Nexus 4 
4get the the butterfly, see the butterfly S 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## CJ0206 (Jul 12, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> Let me narrow  your list, Moto X
> Htc one
> GS4
> Optimus Pro
> ...

Click to collapse



I hadn't seen that one, thank you


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jul 13, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> Let me narrow  your list, Moto X
> Htc one
> GS4
> Optimus Pro
> ...

Click to collapse



Agree but replace optimus pro with lg G2

Press  *THANKS* IF I was helpful :beer: :cheers:


----------



## shravansp24 (Jul 13, 2013)

*xperia SP or ZR or ZL*

gonna purchase any 1 of these...
hows the gaming on zl?? does it lag while playing high end games and is the adreno 320 in s4 pro has enough juice for a smooth gaming on a 1080p screen?
if its overkill suggest me a good hardcore gaming device between ZR and SP??
if that 1gb ram in SP is enough and if the phone is capable for getting future upgrades, SP all the way!!


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jul 13, 2013)

shravansp24 said:


> gonna purchase any 1 of these...
> hows the gaming on zl?? does it lag while playing high end games and is the adreno 320 in s4 pro has enough juice for a smooth gaming on a 1080p screen?
> if its overkill suggest me a good hardcore gaming device between ZR and SP??
> if that 1gb ram in SP is enough and if the phone is capable for getting future upgrades, SP all the way!!

Click to collapse



If I was in ur place I would blindly buy xperia ZR....it has very good CPU and 2gig ram and better camera 

Press  *THANKS* IF I was helpful :beer: :cheers:


----------



## faviouz (Jul 14, 2013)

I am looking to buy a cheap China smartphone. What cheap China smartphones do you recommend?

Right now I am interested in the UMI X2. Are there better smartphones out there?


----------



## T3h (Jul 14, 2013)

*Which Phone ?*

Shall i buy Intex Aqua i5 as it is only 10k INR, saw their reviews in NDTV gadgets seems like a best for price.

Now Canvas 4 is launched but it's too costly 17k INR for only better screen resolution, rear camera and front camera advancement compared to 
Aqua i5. So any review ?


----------



## android07 (Jul 14, 2013)

I am confused between Galaxy Star and Galaxy Y

Here is the comparision of specs: http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=5314&idPhone2=4117

The main drawbacks of Galaxy Star for me would be lack of GPS and lack of Proximity Sensor maybe. But on the other hand Galaxy Y has lower clock speed, lesser RAM and lower internal memory (which I think is a big disadvantage).

I would really appriciate some help...!

Thanks!


----------



## shashank g (Jul 14, 2013)

HTC desire x or Samsung galaxy s advance??
Which device to Buy?


----------



## jayc137 (Jul 14, 2013)

shashank g said:


> HTC desire x or Samsung galaxy s advance??
> Which device to Buy?

Click to collapse



S advance 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## android07 (Jul 14, 2013)

shashank g said:


> HTC desire x or Samsung galaxy s advance??
> Which device to Buy?

Click to collapse



My current mobile is Samsung Galaxy S Advance. Amazing Super Amoled Screen, curved glass display, upgradable to JellyBean, lots of developers support, great battery life, nice primary and secondary camera, 16 Gb internal memory. Its an amazing phone!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## AMIT (Jul 14, 2013)

Guys, can some one suggest me which one is better in all aspects between CANVAS HD N CANVAS 4, as m already using CANVAS 2 & going to get one more... so need your all support

Sent from my MICROMAX A110 using xda premium


----------



## haytham.kenway (Jul 14, 2013)

Is Xperia L better than  Galaxy S Advance? ??? coz im confused 

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app


----------



## yousef8824 (Jul 14, 2013)

haytham.kenway said:


> Is Xperia L better than  Galaxy S Advance? ??? coz im confused
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yes

sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jul 14, 2013)

AMITSKAPOOR said:


> Guys, can some one suggest me which one is better in all aspects between CANVAS HD N CANVAS 4, as m already using CANVAS 2 & going to get one more... so need your all support
> 
> Sent from my MICROMAX A110 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Canvas 4.....coz u get 16gb internal memory

Press  *THANKS* IF I was helpful :beer: :cheers:


----------



## android07 (Jul 14, 2013)

haytham.kenway said:


> Is Xperia L better than  Galaxy S Advance? ??? coz im confused
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



If you want a better display, more internal storage, better battery life then go for Samsung Galaxy S Advance. Keep in mind that some people say Stock GB on Samsung Galaxy Advance is known to give better peformance than Stock JB... while some have seen a performance increase after upgrading to JB.

Sony said that the cam on Xperia L was the best in the class but its not as good as they claim it is. Here is a comparision of camera quality of Samsung Galaxy S Advance, Xperia L and Samsung Galaxy Note > http://www.gsmarena.com/piccmp.php3?idType=3&idPhone1=4469&idPhone2=5363&idPhone3=4135
If all you want is a better performance, a lil larger display and upgradability to further released android versions then go for Xperia L.

I love my Samsung Galaxy S Advance <3

Cheers!


----------



## nikufellow (Jul 14, 2013)

haytham.kenway said:


> Is Xperia L better than  Galaxy S Advance? ??? coz im confused
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It'll be hard to find s advance these days as production has stopped, even though it has superior display and slightly better battery life on offer xperia L is more future with respect to specs so my vote goes for L


----------



## mikemyersgnex (Jul 14, 2013)

I just found this thread - wish I had seen it earlier, and maybe I'd never have entered the new thread I did, asking about which HTC One to buy.  Maybe I can get that deleted.

Anyway, I spend six months per year in Miami Florida (using T-Mobile, although I can spend more for AT&T), and the other six months in south India (using mostly Vodafone).  I am leaving in less than two months for India.

I now have a Samsung Galaxy Nexus.  I would like to buy something newer/faster/better/more up to date.  Choices are:


Google Nexus 4 (good choice, but no LTE, which T-Mobile has just introduced for Miami, Florida).

HTC One T-Mobile (would be a good phone with LTE, but I would be stuck with blinkfeed and lots of other stuff I don't want, and I'd lose the Google user interface which I currently enjoy).

HTC One Google Experience (which includes the better user interface, but doesn't include one of the radios for 3G high speed connection to T-Mobile).  On the other hand, it's unlocked, and intended for international use, so maybe it will work better for me in India.

I have purchased the HTC One GE, and have about ten days left to decide to keep or return it.  Part of me says to wait for the Moto-X, but by the time it is available, I'll already be overseas.  I can always get that next year.  So, what I need most right now, is some suggestions on which HTC One to buy.   .....another option is to consider switching back to AT&T, in which case the "missing radio" would no longer matter.


Eventually, I might learn enough here to know how to change the user interface on my phone.  Right now I know nothing about it, nor do I have any friends who understand it.  I don't even know where I could pay someone to do it for me, or show me how.  So, bottom line - any advantages that would make one of the HTC One phones better than the other?  Are there other concerns that I'm not even aware of yet?


----------



## MaousBJ (Jul 15, 2013)

is xperia go realy water resistant ?


----------



## sai69 (Jul 15, 2013)

Does lg l9 p768 really have gorilla glass? I need confirmation.

Sent from my LG-P768 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 15, 2013)

MaousBJ said:


> is xperia go realy water resistant ?

Click to collapse



Yes, very!

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## TeaM DaRkDrOiD (Jul 15, 2013)

Canvas 2 plus or canvas 4??


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 15, 2013)

sukarang9 said:


> Canvas 2 plus or canvas 4??

Click to collapse



Xperia L > Canvas 4 > Canvas HD > Canvas 2.
Though I'd avoid any Canvas personally because

No XDA Support
One of the Worst After sale services
Comparitively weaker chipsets


----------



## TeaM DaRkDrOiD (Jul 15, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Xperia L > Canvas 4 > Canvas HD > Canvas 2.
> Though I'd avoid any Canvas personally because
> 
> No XDA Support
> ...

Click to collapse



But i have this budget only..... Moreover in the range of 10-20k these phones r the best i saw their benchmarks


----------



## android07 (Jul 15, 2013)

sukarang9 said:


> Canvas 2 plus or canvas 4??

Click to collapse



Canvas 4 is better. Check the comparision of specs here: http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=5482&idPhone2=5590
But don't expect to get a lot of support from Micromax post purchase. Also as vj_dustin says there is next to zero developer support on XDA for Canvas.Screen, internal memory is better and the screen is supposedly made of corning gorilla glass. Do some research before you buy. Also, XOLO Play is gonna be released soon. XOLO Play runs on NVidia Tegra 3 Chipset, has 4 cores clocked at 1.5 Ghz. It also has the ULP GeForce GPU. However I would not buy it considering I dont't know how the customer support from XOLO is.

Although if you want a performance phone from a trustworthy manufacturer then you might want to have a look at Sony Xperia L. There are some other good phone coming up in the same price bracket... so do some research and feel free to ask questions here.


----------



## TeaM DaRkDrOiD (Jul 15, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Xperia L > Canvas 4 > Canvas HD > Canvas 2.
> Though I'd avoid any Canvas personally because
> 
> No XDA Support
> ...

Click to collapse





android07 said:


> Canvas 4 is better. Check the comparision of specs here: http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=5482&idPhone2=5590
> But don't expect to get a lot of support from Micromax post purchase. Also as vj_dustin says there is next to zero developer support on XDA for Canvas.Screen, internal memory is better and the screen is supposedly made of corning gorilla glass. Do some research before you buy. Also, XOLO Play is gonna be released soon. XOLO Play runs on NVidia Tegra 3 Chipset, has 4 cores clocked at 1.5 Ghz. It also has the ULP GeForce GPU.
> 
> I don't know how the customer support from XOLO is so I would think twice before buying it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanx bro
Actually i dont like XOLO i have used it before


----------



## apache04 (Jul 15, 2013)

shaker2k said:


> Just wondering if I should upgrade now (I presently have a rooted s3 rocking tasks aokp) or wait for the next Google phone?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



upgrade to what?

---
If u think I was helpful.. don't bother posting a new reply for saying thanks.. Just press the THANKS button! 
Sent from my Samsung GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jul 15, 2013)

sukarang9 said:


> Canvas 2 plus or canvas 4??

Click to collapse



Dumb question newest is almost always good investment. Why would u want to buy an year old device that too from micromax?? They release every 3mnths :\

Press  *THANKS* IF I was helpful :beer: :cheers:


----------



## JoJoDaClown (Jul 15, 2013)

Canvas 4 is my rec.


----------



## redhonker (Jul 16, 2013)

What would be a good budget Android phone under $100?  Probably will run a few board/puzzle game for kid but nothing intense.  Basic function such as map and email. Actually prefer small screen vs. the big one.

Thanks


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jul 16, 2013)

redhonker said:


> What would be a good budget Android phone under $100?  Probably will run a few board/puzzle game for kid but nothing intense.  Basic function such as map and email. Actually prefer small screen vs. the big one.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Nexus one?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## redhonker (Jul 16, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Nexus one?

Click to collapse



$125 on Amazon.  Slightly over budget.  Any other choice?

Can't tell if it's a single core or dual core.


----------



## Rapier- (Jul 16, 2013)

What about a power bank, bro?

Sent from my ST17i using xda app-developers app


----------



## mikemyersgnex (Jul 16, 2013)

I never did hear back from anyone on the advantages of buying either the HTC One Google Edition or the standard HTC One from T-Mobile, with the phone to be used on both T-Mobile (in USA) and Vodafone (in India).  The standard version includes one of the radios that T-Mobile uses, which the Google Edition (and the Developer Edition) does not have.

I don't understand all the details, but as T-Mobile starts to provide LTE, the missing radio apparently will not be a problem.



I have one other question to ask.  If I would like to start learning how to install ROMs, etc., which phones might be better for me than others?  If I were to purchase a used one from Amazon, I'd have less money tied up in it (in case it doesn't work properly because of my learning process), but it would also be older.  

Final question - are there any "clubs" or anything similar in Miami Florida, where I can meet people face-to-face, and maybe learn how to do this?  If not, are there any step-by-step procedures written up here on XDA, that I might be able to follow for a particular phone, with the write-up done in a way that a first time upgrade is more likely to succeed?


----------



## mhoss48 (Jul 16, 2013)

mikemyersgnex said:


> I never did hear back from anyone on the advantages of buying either the HTC One Google Edition or the standard HTC One from T-Mobile, with the phone to be used on both T-Mobile (in USA) and Vodafone (in India).  The standard version includes one of the radios that T-Mobile uses, which the Google Edition (and the Developer Edition) does not have.
> 
> I don't understand all the details, but as T-Mobile starts to provide LTE, the missing radio apparently will not be a problem.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If u will keep it stock the GE will get Updates faster, but the normal one has better UI.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## mikemyersgnex (Jul 16, 2013)

"If u will keep it stock the GE will get Updates faster, but the normal one has better UI."

Difficult to answer this - I expect I will keep it "stock", but that's mostly because I don't (yet) know how to start to modify, something I will learn a lot more about if I stay involved with xda-developers.com.

To me, the "better" UI is the vanilla Android.  I've made five or six trips to various shops, playing around with the "sense" version, and I far prefer the Google version.  I want/need the five home screens (would prefer more!!!) and have no interest in wasting one of them with some blinky thing I'll never use.  I guess I'm spoiled by how logical the "pure android" version works.


What does bother me, is the connectivity.  I know the GE version lacks one of the radios that makes the phone nicer for T-Mobile users, but then I read that T-Mobile is in the middle of changing around their own settings, and that this may not be an issue in a few months.  I wish I had a better answer, but nobody seems to have one.

On the other hand, the GE version is designed as an international version, so it may have features that will allow it to work better overseas (in India, for me).  I can't find any facts to confirm or deny this. 

As I see it, I really have only four choices, and the first one below seems "better" than the others...


Keep my HTC One Google Edition, and hope that by next year, T-Mobile has improved their network, providing LTE in more locations, and making the other changes so 3G is likely to work better as well.

Switch to the HTC One T-Mobile Edition, get it unlocked, and suffer with Blinkfeed and other things I don't want, while enjoying a better camera app and a few other things HTC has done very nicely - or learn how to change the ROM so it runs stock Android.

Switch to the Google Nexus 4, despite all the glass, and an inability to work with LTE

Switch to Samsung Galaxy S4, which is a nice phone, but (to me) not as much so as the HTC One.


Sorry I'm writing so much here.  I'm mostly "thinking out loud".  Maybe a year from now, I'll have learned more about the things you guys talk about on this website, and I'll be able to configure my own phone just the way I want it!


----------



## mhoss48 (Jul 16, 2013)

mikemyersgnex said:


> "If u will keep it stock the GE will get Updates faster, but the normal one has better UI."
> 
> Difficult to answer this - I expect I will keep it "stock", but that's mostly because I don't (yet) know how to start to modify, something I will learn a lot more about if I stay involved with xda-developers.com.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



my opinion ? Go for the Sense 5 edition, try sense, if u dont like it , unlock, S-Off, flash Cm10.1/AKOP 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## mikemyersgnex (Jul 16, 2013)

I've got a lot of learning to do before I try that......     

I also found this:
http://gigaom.com/2013/07/12/video-...ion-lets-you-run-sense-and-google-experience/ 

Maybe I'll return my Google Edition HTC One, buy the T-Mobile version, then wait for this to become reality.


----------



## mhoss48 (Jul 16, 2013)

mikemyersgnex said:


> I've got a lot of learning to do before I try that......
> 
> I also found this:
> http://gigaom.com/2013/07/12/video-...ion-lets-you-run-sense-and-google-experience/
> ...

Click to collapse



Another reason to buy anyone.  

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## 0killer (Jul 17, 2013)

Here's my suggestion:

on the mobile phone side I like the Samsung Galaxy Note 2. If you ever used the pen you will know why. As I'm getting older, as are my eyes, I like the big screen.

then for a Tablet I suggest at least a 8.9 inch tablet. Because size difference of a 7 inch tablet to the Note 2 is not big enough.
I went with the Kindle Fire 8.9 HD running CM 10.1.


----------



## jayc137 (Jul 17, 2013)

Good phone under Rs 5k 
Android is not necessary 
Buying for mother 
Guys please suggest fast

I am inclining towards galaxy star
Any other suggestions please ?


Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## mhoss48 (Jul 17, 2013)

See the ZTE blade 3.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 17, 2013)

akiratoriyama said:


> Good phone under Rs 5k
> Android is not necessary
> Buying for mother
> Guys please suggest fast
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought Rex but after a bit look around, Star is definitely the best under 5k.

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## jayc137 (Jul 17, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> I thought Rex but after a bit look around, Star is definitely the best under 5k.
> 
> Sent.... Just sent!

Click to collapse



Bought star anyway 
Thanks for help though

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## mikemyersgnex (Jul 18, 2013)

*HTC One Developer Edition*

Quick question, something you guys can easily advise on.

I'm new to the world of modifying phones, and the more I read, the more questions I have.

Simple question - if I return my HTC One Google Edition, and instead buy the HTC One Developer Edition, which is now in stock, how difficult is it going to be for me to modify it with the stock Android software?

From what I've read so far, a lot of the work people here do is just to unlock a phone, and allow them to do the software changes.  Buying the unlocked developer phone seems like a good start to get involved in the things I'm reading about here.


Unfortunately, it still doesn't have the missing T-Mobile radio, but apparently it has 64 gb of memory......   

Advice needed.....       is buying this phone a mistake, or ??


----------



## rohitshakti (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi

I am looking to buy a android mobile or calling tablet. Please suggest me one which can be upgraded by avlb. ROMs online and which has good hardware & software capabilities. Any make will do like Karbon....etc.....

Want:

Dual SIM (Preferably)
Good music
Great battery


Currently I am using Pantech Burst so I don't want another pantech and as this phone will be paid by my company upto 5K, I want a bill and for pantech I will not be getting any bills so pantech is out of my list....

Friends are suggesting me to go for a mobile instead of a tab as these tabs have no good processors, they are slow and hangs and I will not be able to play high end games.....

They suggested me Huwai Y300 as I wanted something whose ROMs are avlb. eazily on net....


----------



## jayc137 (Jul 18, 2013)

rohitshakti said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking to buy a android mobile or calling tablet. Please suggest me one which can be upgraded by avlb. ROMs online and which has good hardware & software capabilities. Any make will do like Karbon....etc.....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you state your budget?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## rohitshakti (Jul 18, 2013)

akiratoriyama said:


> Can you state your budget?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium

Click to collapse



My budget is 6k


----------



## jayc137 (Jul 18, 2013)

rohitshakti said:


> My budget is 6k

Click to collapse



6+5k company budget or is that your total budget ?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## rohitshakti (Jul 18, 2013)

akiratoriyama said:


> 6+5k company budget or is that your total budget ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium

Click to collapse



My total budget is 7000 including my co. Payment


----------



## jayc137 (Jul 18, 2013)

rohitshakti said:


> My total budget is 7000 including my co. Payment

Click to collapse



I don't see many ROMs for that huwaei Y300
How about galaxy young duos S6312 or maybe galaxy fame duos

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## saurabh88 (Jul 18, 2013)

i have so much things to read and its not possible that i can read whole day on my pc.i have to go to my clinic.but there i get some free times and i want to utilize that.
as i have so many pdf files for my further readin which tablet should i prefer to buy?must be 10.1


sent from the heaven of earth


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jul 18, 2013)

akiratoriyama said:


> I don't see many ROMs for that huwaei Y300
> How about galaxy young duos S6312 or maybe galaxy fame duos
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Actually as per my experience with friends galaxy y ROMS r buggy and almost all ROMs I have tried have some issue.
So I don't thing low budget device would have the best support

Press  *THANKS* IF I was helpful :beer: :cheers:


----------



## approximatevolume (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm sure it's been suggested up to this point, but I couldn't be happier with my ASUS Transformer Pad (TF700T). I don't use the dock/keyboard, but it could pass as a laptop replacement with that config. Stable, great performance, easy to root, close to pure Google JB too


----------



## endeavor2908 (Jul 18, 2013)

*Lg no more*

I have this kind of complicated hate - love relationship with LG but they just take your money and walks away, loved my p720 but I needed to update the Gingerbread OS and I bricked the phone, sheesh, now I have a very expensive paper weight


----------



## jivin_hipcat (Jul 19, 2013)

I throw a vote in for the Note 2; lots of roms, and lots of awesome. 

Sent by a typing monkey


----------



## K3n H1mur4 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm thinking of creating an specific thread for this, but I'll also post it here because I think I'll get some help.

I'm about to start an academic research project about custom ROMs, I intend to compare various aspects (like battery life, performance on benchmarks and daily use, user-friendliness and many other stuff) on some devices, each device running the latest stock FW against a same one running the latest usable (with all important stuff like BT, WiFi, mobile data, camera and etc working) CM version. My intention is to get 9 pairs of devices: 2 pairs of smartphones and a pair of tablets, in low-end, mid-end and high-end tiers. The help I need is to choose which devices to get. I don't need the most recent ones, and also I'd like to have no Nexus devices in the project, because I want to study the impact of the custom UIs stuffed by manufacturers and operators in the stock devices. I though about dividing the tiers this way:
Smartphones:
Low end: up to 854x480 screen, 1GHz single-core and 768MB RAM
Mid-end: specs higher than low-end, up to 1280x720 screen, 1.5 GHz dual-core and 1GB of RAM.
High-end: any specs higher than mid-end, but preferably 1280x768 or 1920x1080 screen, 1.4 GHz quad-core and 2GB of RAM.
Tablets:
Low-end: up to 1024x600 screen, 1 GHz single-core and 768MB RAM
Mid-end: specs higher than low-end, up to 1280x800 screen, 1.5 GHz dual-core, 1GB RAM
High-end: specs higher than mid-end, something about (or higher than) 1920x1200 screen, 1.4 GHz quad-core and 2GB RAM
I need devices which, as stated above, are not Nexus and have very good developer support. No need for good after-sales nor anything like that, since the devices will be strictly for research purposes.
A few example devices:
I've had a Motorola Defy for over 2 years now, got a XPeria S a few weeks ago, but I'm using both. Defy was left by Motorola on 2.2/2.3 (considering the Defy+, which was announced with 2.3 and never saw an update), but our wonderful devs made it get to 4.2.2 and counting, even with locked bootloader and other crappy stuff Motorola did. I think it'd be a nice low-end device (was mid-end when introduced, but now its specs are heavily dated)
Sony XPeria V seems to be a good mid-ranger. Released in late 2012, it has a 720p 4.3", 1.5 GHz dual-core Krait processor and a gig of RAM. Was briefly Sony's "hidden" flagship, beating even the official one, the XPeria T, which lacked V's waterproofness and LTE capabilities. It also has some good dev support, I was looking for one but money only let me have the XPeria S, but I saw some nice activity in its forum here at XDA.
No good ideas for other devices, specially top tiers, so I hope you guys can help me out. Thanks in advance, and sorry for the long text!

Sent using XDA for Android


----------



## mikemyersgnex (Jul 19, 2013)

To reply to this:

"I'm about to start an academic research project about custom ROMs, I intend to compare various aspects (like battery life, performance on benchmarks and daily use, user-friendliness and many other stuff) on some devices, each device running the latest stock FW against a same one running the latest usable (with all important stuff like BT, WiFi, mobile data, camera and etc working) CM version.​"

Why not start by writing a few pages explaining how the things you mention interact, and then explain how you would like to make the comparisons between devices.  Ideally, do this in a way that anyone, anywhere, can replicate the comparisons, so this can be expanded to many more devices in the future.

Start out generic, and don't get into the specific details.  As you noted, it would be good to get comparisons for these devices in "stock" format, and then again with whatever software modifications you plan to make and monitor.

I don't know how you can compare "user friendliness", but just about everything else seems perfect for what you want to do.  

Setting up the tests is maybe even more important, and probably a lot more difficult, than the testing.  You might have to actually do some testing, just to make sure you've set up the test criteria properly, before you start testing for real.


----------



## jayc137 (Jul 19, 2013)

Shahan_mik3 said:


> Actually as per my experience with friends galaxy y ROMS r buggy and almost all ROMs I have tried have some issue.
> So I don't thing low budget device would have the best support
> 
> Press  *THANKS* IF I was helpful :beer: :cheers:

Click to collapse



For 7k rupees galaxy young s6312 (not galaxy y) is the best bet I thought
Anyways you are right 
We can't expect much support for the newer lower end devices 



Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## bravept (Jul 19, 2013)

Hello everyone.

I would like some help if possible.

I have the opportunity to upgrade my cellphone, and the most important thing for me its the battery. The 2 cellphones my operator have on promotion its this ones:

Samsung Galaxy Express 4G
Sony Xperia SP

I know the sony have better specs, but the better cpu and gpu, i dont know if its going to drain the battery faster than the Samsung express. And the non removable battery it is that bad? Its the sony more reliable phone?

I use my phone mostly for web browsing and some photos, and i dont usually use custom roms. 

If some can help me i really appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## JetSurly (Jul 19, 2013)

*Help Needed!*

Any suggestions on what 7 inch tablet for around 200 is the best out there right now? I require microSD slot and a good graphics processor, at least dual core as well.

Quick thoughts? 

PM's welcome!:good:


----------



## mikemyersgnex (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm not in the market for a tablet, but if I were, it would be the Nexus 7 - the new one that is about ready to be introduced.  If my memory is correct, it was right around your price range.   I've had an ipad (to use) twice, and never really liked it.  I'm not sure I'd like the Nexus 7 that much more, but I'm thinking about it.....

http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57...-photo-may-reveal-more-details-on-new-tablet/


----------



## K3n H1mur4 (Jul 19, 2013)

mikemyersgnex said:


> To reply to this:
> 
> "I'm about to start an academic research project about custom ROMs, I intend to compare various aspects (like battery life, performance on benchmarks and daily use, user-friendliness and many other stuff) on some devices, each device running the latest stock FW against a same one running the latest usable (with all important stuff like BT, WiFi, mobile data, camera and etc working) CM version.​"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's already in the works. Actually, it's almost the totality of what's done so far. I've already explained the social implicances of custom ROMs (like extending a device's life, meaning less money spent on new gadgets, less electronic garbage and stuff like that), and a few other things that matter for the project. Plus, obviously, the modus operandi is heavily explained in each section (i.e., one of the things I'm evaluating is time to GPS-lock, and I explain why this is important for users, how the measurement will take place, and so on). The only software to be installed on the devices by the time they get tested are the benchmark tools and the things that come natively (in CM or in the user interface adopted by the manufacturer), and I also explain why this happens.
About testing user-friendliness, I already talked with my HCI teacher and she'll help me with this after she sees what has been already done, she'll see what usability tests are best for what I intend to study and help me get a physical space to do such testing. Actually, I've talked with 5 professors from different areas - one knows better how to get funding for researches, other teaches ethics applied to digital interactions, one is responsible for a subject about mobile technology and android development in my course, there is this one who deals with HCI and there is one who teaches digital imaging, but is fond of mobile hacking and has CM installed on his phone 

Thanks for the help


----------



## mikemyersgnex (Jul 20, 2013)

You mentioned digital imaging....

You might want to consider looking into how a custom ROM can enhance or degrade the ability of the phone to do different functions.

For example, consider the camera of a phone, in this case, the HTC One.

Most of the reports I've read say that the HTC phone software allows one to get spectacular images from the phone.   They also say that the Google Edition (without that software) doesn't do as good a job at capturing images.  Someone else may sort out the camera codes, and develop a ROM with even better camera controls and settings.  

It's not the same thing as just a camera app; any camera app can only do as well as the firmware on the phone allows it to do.  


That's just one example; I'm sure there are many.


----------



## huetvatm (Jul 20, 2013)

mikemyersgnex said:


> You mentioned digital imaging....
> 
> You might want to consider looking into how a custom ROM can enhance or degrade the ability of the phone to do different functions.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



camera : sony xpeia z

Sent from my IM-A840S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikemyersgnex (Jul 20, 2013)

Er, what about the Sony?


----------



## K3n H1mur4 (Jul 20, 2013)

mikemyersgnex said:


> You mentioned digital imaging....
> 
> You might want to consider looking into how a custom ROM can enhance or degrade the ability of the phone to do different functions.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's a nice idea. I do have a criteria for this kind of thing, something like "non-stock Android features", but I was thinking initially about things like Samsung's eye tracking versus CM's theming capacities, but I surely can expand the idea to that stuff (post-processing camera enhancements, beats audio, BRAVIA engine, and so on). Thanks!

I intend to not repeat a brand more than twice, exactly to have more brand-specific enhancements to compare with CM. But I'm still lost on the devices to get, I honestly don't know if there are enough devices to fit my needs. Remember that, since I'm looking for funding for the research, budget is not a worry. I simply need devices that have good community support and carry, as stock, deep modifications system-wise.

Sent using XDA for Android


----------



## timonoj (Jul 20, 2013)

Guys, what do you think of the S4 Active (i9295)? I'm very tempted (underwarer capabilities, external SD card and removable battery and....underwater capabilities), but a bit appalled about the lack of scene/community around it yet...


----------



## K3n H1mur4 (Jul 20, 2013)

timonoj said:


> Guys, what do you think of the S4 Active (i9295)? I'm very tempted (underwarer capabilities, external SD card and removable battery and....underwater capabilities), but a bit appalled about the lack of scene/community around it yet...

Click to collapse



If waterproofness is a must-have for you, consider getting a XPeria with this capability. The V is kinda outdated by now, but has a good community. Don't know about community support for XPerias Z and ZR, but they also are good devices and waterproof. Check their forums here at XDA to have a better look. 

Sent using XDA for Android


----------



## vachanala (Jul 20, 2013)

*I got the solution fr roting celkon a107 *



josheadj said:


> i use a sg note..rooted it and played heavily flashing it once a week. thats no problem at all for me
> but i recently bought a celkon a107 for my dad as it was a note replica . it looks and works great except for the fact that it has very low internal memory.
> 
> i want to root it and do a bit of partitioning and stuff.
> ...

Click to collapse



I even bought  a celkon a107 abt 2 weeks ago.. i searched whole XDA and even other forums for rooting my phone , but this phone doesnt have tht fame soo ppl dun care 
so i started trying root apks in 4 shared but still didnt get the solution
ATLAST!! I FOUND IT!! 
Proceed with FRAMAROOT and its done 
heres the clear explanation by XDA
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2130276
hope u enjoy! 
i keen some support from XDA to upgrade my phone (Internal mem,ram .....)
Thanks


----------



## jepyi (Jul 20, 2013)

think I'd choose the S3 aswell to be honest. Even though the One X is a powerful phone, the S3 can quite easily out perform it, as it can with most phones.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## VenomVendor (Jul 20, 2013)

*Buy Nexus 4*

Buy Nexus 4


----------



## huetvatm (Jul 20, 2013)

Buy Sky A870

Sent from my IM-A840S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jr866gooner (Jul 20, 2013)

mikemyersgnex said:


> I'm not in the market for a tablet, but if I were, it would be the Nexus 7 - the new one that is about ready to be introduced.  If my memory is correct, it was right around your price range.   I've had an ipad (to use) twice, and never really liked it.  I'm not sure I'd like the Nexus 7 that much more, but I'm thinking about it.....
> 
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57...-photo-may-reveal-more-details-on-new-tablet/

Click to collapse



Just got nexus 7 and its the bangers! Really impressed with it so far! 

Sent from my GS2 running LSW NeatRom


----------



## kngdmond (Jul 21, 2013)

*Hisense Sero 7 Pro*

Bought 2 Sero 7 Pro tablets and they work great.  No issues so far.  Root it, put in a 64 gig SD card and have fun!


----------



## sameen.asil (Jul 21, 2013)

Guys..please help me, i would like to know about canvas 4? how is it?? hows the fone..need some proper reviews.


Thanks :laugh:


----------



## mrkdrwn (Jul 21, 2013)

*What's the best tablet on the market today? 07-2013*

Hi I would like some help in finding the right tablet. My mom asked me for help in buying one and we got a chance to look at the Galaxy Tab 3 10.1. I don't think that we can get our money's worth with that device, I think the Nexus 7 is the best right now for its price range but maybe some of you could help me out by giving me other options. Thanks.


----------



## Brightlite (Jul 21, 2013)

Nexus 10 or Sony Xperia Z Tablet

Sent from my Nexus 10 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TAHASMOBILE (Jul 21, 2013)

Hello every one 
i want your experience : 
i want to buy new phone and i confused between this devices so i need your advice : 

1- sony xperia l 






2- samsung galaxy s 3 mini 





3- samsung galaxy core 






which one has no problem and it is the best with your experience ..and please why you choose it .. i know spec of every phone but i need your opinions 

thanks forward


----------



## Strike_Riku (Jul 21, 2013)

Can anyone suggest a Windows 8 tablet that can run Android or Vice Versa? Will the new Nexus 7 be capable of dual booting or even VM-ing it?
Thanks!

Nexus'd


----------



## mhoss48 (Jul 23, 2013)

So, i will be updating to a new phone plz help me choose the right one:

Sony Xperia Z
S4
Nexus 4
The htc one was my choice but it is for 900$

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Uggers (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey Guys

I'm currently using a HTC Desire S and I'm looking to get another similar size phone, and I had been waiting on the HTC One Mini. While I am pretty sure it'd blow my current Desire out the water regarding specs. I'm not sure if the One Mini is worth the £370 odd as the spec seems to have diminished from the original rumors.

I DO like and prefer HTC and I'd feel uncomfortable moving to something else, but then if there's much better value/cheaper at a similar size or smaller I'd probably be foolish not to consider.

Cheers


----------



## andim12 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Huawei Ascend P1*

Huawei Ascend P1 with Cyanogenmod 10.1 (Android 4.2.2) is really a good choice. A cheap yet great devices.


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jul 23, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> So, i will be updating to a new phone plz help me choose the right one:
> 
> Sony Xperia Z
> S4
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd choose S4 for performance and nexus 4 for price

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2013)

*Lenovo k900 or Samsung galaxy note 2*

Guys,
plz help me im totally confused plz suggest me whether to go for galaxy note 2 or lenovo k900?
I luvd the k900 it has great looks not sure abt the 13mp cam whether it is as good as the note 2 cam ..I even got to know that the phone gets heated up on running games like asphalt 7 etc...no doubt the galaxy note 2 is a great phone but the full HD display and 401 ppi  of the k900 are making me feel that the phone is going to be a gr8 device..at the same time i'm even tensed coz lenovo is a new brand in mobile phones and i'm not sure about support here in india.
guys you can even suggest me any other  phone with the same price tag of note 2.


----------



## InfraBlueAndroid (Jul 23, 2013)

OK, I decided to buy a new Nexus 4 in December, but the Moto X is coming in August! I want a phone that's rootable, and has good gaming performance. Any help?


----------



## sks93 (Jul 23, 2013)

Between s4 mini and s3 which one should i buy?
 The thing im confused with is that a 1.5gb of ram in s4 mini will make the phone perform faster than a galaxy s3 but s3 hv quad core processor.. Pls gv me some suggestion .. Thanks 

sent from my GT-i8150 cm10.1


----------



## Strike_Riku (Jul 23, 2013)

ATIV Tab 3 or the Note 10.1 and why? Anyone?

Nexus'd


----------



## mhoss48 (Jul 23, 2013)

Strike_Riku said:


> ATIV Tab 3 or the Note 10.1 and why? Anyone?
> 
> Nexus'd

Click to collapse



They got different OS(windows and android) if u want an android tablet, i sugest u either the Nexus 10 or Xperia Tablet Z (if u got funds). If u want both see the Ativ Q (quite alot expensive  ) 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

---------- Post added at 10:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 PM ----------

@Sks96 both advantage points, the S3 has a Quad core but the S4 Mini has a newer CPU which has better PCP (per core peformance) and a better GPU. The S3 wins in the battery and Display (720p) 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Strike_Riku (Jul 23, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> They got different OS(windows and android) if u want an android tablet, i sugest u either the Nexus 10 or Xperia Tablet Z (if u got funds). If u want both see the Ativ Q (quite alot expensive  )
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



I meant solely down to hardware. The SXTZ and the N10 are a bit high. I need a tablet that can either run Windows or Ubuntu (full not Touch) under £250. (Not the Nexus 7, maybe the new one.)

Nexus'd


----------



## TAHASMOBILE (Jul 23, 2013)

please guys help me .. i say that twice !
which one : sony xperia l    or    s3 mini      or     galaxy core 

and is there any problem with any one of these phone 
please say something soon because i want buy phone


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## TinkerBrick (Jul 24, 2013)

*Cheap tablet for rooting and CWmod?*

Currently assessing docs here on the Ainol NOVO8 Discovery Quad Core.

Looking for a cheap tablet, must have wireless and bluetooth, 3G optional, for business travel- would love one with a good track record which can be rooted and have CWmod installed. Would love recommendations

cheers

Edit: Ended up going with a PiPO M7 Quad Core RK3188, from reviews on this site. Now all I have to do is root it


----------



## InfraBlueAndroid (Jul 24, 2013)

Guys my old devices sucks really bad. It hangs, randomly reboots and/or remains unresponsive for half an hour!! I unplugged the battery, hoping for a new boot, but guess what? It started from the same point where it was! I really need your help! Which should I buy? N4 or Moto X?


----------



## mhoss48 (Jul 24, 2013)

InfraBlueAndroid said:


> Guys my old devices sucks really bad. It hangs, randomly reboots and/or remains unresponsive for half an hour!! I unplugged the battery, hoping for a new boot, but guess what? It started from the same point where it was! I really need your help! Which should I buy? N4 or Moto X?

Click to collapse



I sugest u to wait the motorola SoC "X8" looks very impressive and take a look at its battery. If it isnt a big deal get the nexus 4

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## nebulah (Jul 24, 2013)

TAHASMOBILE said:


> please guys help me .. i say that twice !
> which one : sony xperia l    or    s3 mini      or     galaxy core
> 
> and is there any problem with any one of these phone
> please say something soon because i want buy phone

Click to collapse



Go for the Galaxy Core bro! 
Screen size matters. Also it has the bigger battery which you'll be grateful for.

All the best.

---------- Post added at 08:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------




sks93 said:


> Between s4 mini and s3 which one should i buy?
> The thing im confused with is that a 1.5gb of ram in s4 mini will make the phone perform faster than a galaxy s3 but s3 hv quad core processor.. Pls gv me some suggestion .. Thanks
> 
> sent from my GT-i8150 cm10.1

Click to collapse



Buy the S3.No question. 

It's still really fast, the S4 mini's extra 0.5 GB wont matter at all, moreover you'll regret later on for not picking up a bigger screen. Boldly go forth with the S3! 

Fortune favours the brave!

All the best.


----------



## darthlogan (Jul 24, 2013)

I would like to buy a new mobile. For me, the camera is the most important. What mobile has the better camera?

Iocean X7 Turbo
 UMI X2
 ZOPO C2 Platinum 
 ThL W200
 ThL W8 Beyond 
 JIAYU G4
 Xiaomi Mi2A

I think the Xiaomi Mi2A, but this mobile have problems with autofocus in some pictures and the problem is not fix yet.


----------



## demonslayer5545 (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm looking for a tablet. I don't know much about tablets and it seems like Google has a circle jerk with the ipad. I'm a trucker, I have a big bulky alienware m18x laptop and its not ideal for just quick uses. Everything has to be put away and strapped down when I start driving so its a hastle to set up everything every day for 30-45 minutes of use a day. That said, I was looking for a simple tablet, preferably 10", for watching anime and tv shows on. I tried to look some stuff up and I keep hearing of problems with the android tablets with codecs with mkv files, I hear people saying to just convert to mp4s. I have a TON of anime/shows though so I don't want to be bothered with converting it all... Battery life is important but not a huge deal, I obviously don't want something with a 2 hour battery life *looks at Razer Edge*. I have a 64 gb micro sd so a sd slot would be good, doesn't have to have a ton of storage space on actual device then, but still, the more the merrier. I was looking at the Asus vivotab smart. My understanding is it runs full windows 8, not the mobile crap, so I could just go download VLC and CCCP and be happy... I'm not to sure if the vivotab smart can play 1080p in full def though, I don't think the resolution is good enough. There are so many other tablets. Also, I prefer something out now because I only go home once every few months and its really hard to get my truck into a tech store to buy stuff like this. My next home time is mid August, sooooo. Thanks for your help guys!

Also, that noob video when you sign up is freaking amazing! I lol'ed in real life pretty good


----------



## supernaturally (Jul 25, 2013)

darthlogan said:


> I would like to buy a new mobile. For me, the camera is the most important. What mobile has the better camera?
> 
> Iocean X7 Turbo
> UMI X2
> ...

Click to collapse



If you're really trying to save some dough, just buy a new OG HTC EVO 4G (fantastic 8mp camera w/ flash).  They run around $65 new.  You can also change the radios to work on Verizon, PP, Boost, Spring, Cricket, & Virgin.  The development knowledge base is also one of the largest.  I used the phone to shoot a video for a startup pitch (along w/ a professional mic), and it looks very professional.


----------



## darthlogan (Jul 25, 2013)

supernaturally said:


> If you're really trying to save some dough, just buy a new OG HTC EVO 4G (fantastic 8mp camera w/ flash).  They run around $65 new.  You can also change the radios to work on Verizon, PP, Boost, Spring, Cricket, & Virgin.  The development knowledge base is also one of the largest.  I used the phone to shoot a video for a startup pitch (along w/ a professional mic), and it looks very professional.

Click to collapse



I don't know nothing about this cell.....where did you buy?
I from spain and the cell is not for sale yet.


----------



## KAKKOI (Jul 25, 2013)

*Looking for a new device*

*Hi,Everyone
I just gave up my Samsung ( Galaxy note 2 GT-N7100 )
So, I am looking for a similar device. I actually wanted to wait for Galaxy note 3 But I want to check if there is some other good devices
I have Iphone 4S ,So I am looking for a big screen like 5" to 6" . also a good battery and camera .
I read somewhere that Galaxy note 3 will have a 5.9" screen and 8 core processor ( exynoa octa 5 ) .and 13 MP camera and some other good stuff 
THE BOTTOM LINE is Do you think I should wait for the Galaxy note 3 or is there a good device ???
Thank you and sorry for my bad english !!*


----------



## aircleaner (Jul 25, 2013)

*Optimus LTE vs Optimus LTE II*

I've finally decided to get an Android smartphone after my last one was snatched. Here are my choices:

LG Optimus LTE (SU-640) ~$130
LG Optimus LTE II (F-160) ~$175

The money difference is not a serious one for me as its really negligible when you consider the specs difference. The LTE II has a Krait dual-core processor (LTE I has dual-core S3), 2 gigs of RAM (LTE I has 1 gig), a bigger battery(2150mAH vs 1830 for LTE I) and screen(4.7" vs 4.5" for LTE I), and 16 gigs internal memory (the LTE I only has 4 gigabytes).

The LTE II seems like a straightforward decision BUT, the dev support here on XDA doesn't seem very good, in fact i've only been able to find root instructions for this device. Nothing else. And with LG's track record i doubt they'll support it farther than JellyBean, despite the device having great hardware. Whereas the older, cheap, but less powerful LTE I SU-640 enjoys great dev support and is likely to get unofficial versions of future Android updates.

So what's it going to be? Vastly better specs or better dev support? I should also mention here that the LTE I has subpar battery life whereas the LTE II with its energy efficient S4 cores and bigger battery is a good performer. 

Please help me make this decision! Thanks

This is proving to be a very difficult choice to make. So i'm coming to you guys for help.

PS There are no comparable devices in the used market. These offer the best bang for buck of any available. So kindly consider these two only. Thanks again


----------



## maddbomber83 (Jul 25, 2013)

A Nexus 7 with no data plan, but a voice plan instead for someone who rarely uses a phone at all but is often under wifi when I do.

Does such a device exist that would receive updates like the nexus line does?

Sent from my SGH-I927 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jayc137 (Jul 25, 2013)

KAKKOI said:


> *Hi,Everyone
> I just gave up my Samsung ( Galaxy note 2 GT-N7100 )
> So, I am looking for a similar device. I actually wanted to wait for Galaxy note 3 But I want to check if there is some other good devices
> I have Iphone 4S ,So I am looking for a big screen like 5" to 6" . also a good battery and camera .
> ...

Click to collapse



Xperia Z ultra or wait for GNote 3

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 09:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 PM ----------




aircleaner said:


> I've finally decided to get an Android smartphone after my last one was snatched. Here are my choices:
> 
> LG Optimus LTE (SU-640) ~$130
> LG Optimus LTE II (F-160) ~$175
> ...

Click to collapse



Can't find LTE 1 forum 
Is it the Nitro HD forum ?
As for your query it boils down on you if you want more dev support or better specs
Acc. To me you should go for LTE II

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## aircleaner (Jul 25, 2013)

akiratoriyama said:


> Xperia Z ultra or wait for GNote 3
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yup it's the Nitro HD. Even AOKP support the SU-640. And they only have 4 LG devices mentioned on the support page, so the SU-640 seems to have good dev support across the board. The LTE II has dev support but it's all in Chinese/Korean. They have everything for it like MIUI, CM10.1, but there's nothing in English. 

I can't seem to get my priorities right because the price difference is just so negligible.


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jul 25, 2013)

Note 2 vs s4?

Which one would u guys recommend? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domino2115 (Jul 25, 2013)

*a*

hey, what do you think about alcatel ot 993 should i buy it? thanks


----------



## darthlogan (Jul 25, 2013)

darthlogan said:


> I would like to buy a new mobile. For me, the camera is the most important. What mobile has the better camera?
> 
> Iocean X7 Turbo
> UMI X2
> ...

Click to collapse



Help Me!


----------



## zelendel (Jul 25, 2013)

darthlogan said:


> Help Me!

Click to collapse



The main prob is most of those device are not well known here. So not alot of people have used them. 

Wayne Tech Nexus


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jul 25, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Note 2 vs s4?
> 
> Which one would u guys recommend?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Do you want to buy a civic or Lamborghini??

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jul 25, 2013)

Shahan_mik3 said:


> Do you want to buy a civic or Lamborghini??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



He he...civic

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## mhoss48 (Jul 25, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> He he...civic
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



so get the S4  :silly:

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## jayc137 (Jul 26, 2013)

aircleaner said:


> yup it's the Nitro HD. Even AOKP support the SU-640. And they only have 4 LG devices mentioned on the support page, so the SU-640 seems to have good dev support across the board. The LTE II has dev support but it's all in Chinese/Korean. They have everything for it like MIUI, CM10.1, but there's nothing in English.
> 
> I can't seem to get my priorities right because the price difference is just so negligible.

Click to collapse



Are you a flashaholic ?
If yes , BUY the NitroHD
And if you ever want some better specs get the LTE II
And BTW are the ROMs in Chinese or are the ROM threads ?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## aircleaner (Jul 26, 2013)

akiratoriyama said:


> Are you a flashaholic ?
> If yes , BUY the NitroHD
> And if you ever want some better specs get the LTE II
> And BTW are the ROMs in Chinese or are the ROM threads ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Not a flashaholic but i would like the device to get new Android updates! Like keylime pie.


----------



## KAKKOI (Jul 26, 2013)

akiratoriyama said:


> Xperia Z ultra or wait for GNote 3
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium

Click to collapse




Thank You very much .. 
I guess I will be waiting until Samsung confirms the rumors about note 3. Then i will decide.


----------



## jayc137 (Jul 26, 2013)

aircleaner said:


> Not a flashaholic but i would like the device to get new Android updates! Like keylime pie.

Click to collapse



Well I *don't* think that Optimus LTE II will ever get KLP update (even I old an old Optimus One which got updated to GB from froyo)

Buy the nitro HD
BTW can't u use Google translate for ROM threads ?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jul 26, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> He he...civic
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



U will be a successful man xD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jul 26, 2013)

Shahan_mik3 said:


> U will be a successful man xD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thank u very much buddy:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## oniric85 (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm looking for a good substitution for my i9000. I would like an high quality display (AMOLED and such), good support from CM and a price lower than
300$. No special specifications needed, only very good CPU performances.


----------



## i9100g user (Jul 27, 2013)

KAKKOI said:


> *Hi,Everyone
> I just gave up my Samsung ( Galaxy note 2 GT-N7100 )
> So, I am looking for a similar device. I actually wanted to wait for Galaxy note 3 But I want to check if there is some other good devices
> I have Iphone 4S ,So I am looking for a big screen like 5" to 6" . also a good battery and camera .
> ...

Click to collapse



I would have had waited for note 3,mainly because new Exynos octa will be giving tough competition to snapdragon 800


----------



## noah977 (Jul 27, 2013)

I've had the Droid Razr M for about 9 months.  Awesome little phone.  No complaints.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jul 27, 2013)

oniric85 said:


> I'm looking for a good substitution for my i9000. I would like an high quality display (AMOLED and such), good support from CM and a price lower than
> 300$. No special specifications needed, only very good CPU performances.

Click to collapse



Nexus 4

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## R.A.D DROID (Jul 27, 2013)

Do you guys think its still worth getting the sIII mini or the sII nowadays? 

Can't tell if I sent this from my Nexus 7 or my Ace-i...


----------



## oniric85 (Jul 27, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Nexus 4
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



What about HTC ONE X?


----------



## mhoss48 (Jul 27, 2013)

oniric85 said:


> What about HTC ONE X?

Click to collapse



No the Nexus is better, it has a newer.Soc and 2gb, nd the HOX life will end at 4.2.2

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## murraynt (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm looking for cheap android phone for my mum. It must me sim free and under 170 Euro. 

Any ideas?


----------



## yousef8824 (Jul 28, 2013)

murraynt said:


> I'm looking for cheap android phone for my mum. It must me sim free and under 170 Euro.
> 
> Any ideas?

Click to collapse



Add 30 more euros and get archos 50platinium

sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app

---------- Post added at 03:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:53 PM ----------




oniric85 said:


> I'm looking for a good substitution for my i9000. I would like an high quality display (AMOLED and such), good support from CM and a price lower than
> 300$. No special specifications needed, only very good CPU performances.

Click to collapse



Galaxy nexus

sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app


----------



## Gshadow (Jul 28, 2013)

The best phone for a developer is LG nexus 4 or other phone?

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Titanicology (Jul 28, 2013)

Best phone to choose with big screen and good specs and a device that will support android updates in the future.
Please not the Note 2. I've had that before and not Z Ultra. Thanks! I want a phone as big as the note 2 or bigger.


----------



## yousef8824 (Jul 28, 2013)

Gshadow said:


> The best phone for a developer is LG nexus 4 or other phone?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yes

sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app

---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------




Titanicology said:


> Best phone to choose with big screen and good specs and a device that will support android updates in the future.
> Please not the Note 2. I've had that before and not Z Ultra. Thanks! I want a phone as big as the note 2 or bigger.

Click to collapse



Galaxy mega or blu quattro5.7

sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app


----------



## hesami (Jul 29, 2013)

Titanicology said:


> Best phone to choose with big screen and good specs and a device that will support android updates in the future.
> Please not the Note 2. I've had that before and not Z Ultra. Thanks! I want a phone as big as the note 2 or bigger.

Click to collapse



Huawei Ascend Mate, with very good spec.s and 4050 battery(best ever in this size 6.1")


----------



## CJ0206 (Jul 29, 2013)

My next phone will either be the Note II or S4 depending on the deal I can get


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Sanjay (Jul 29, 2013)

Is galaxy grand , OK,?


----------



## ViperCDX (Jul 29, 2013)

in terms of performance which one will be better ?
htc one mini or xperia zr?


----------



## yousef8824 (Jul 29, 2013)

ViperCDX said:


> in terms of performance which one will be better ?
> htc one mini or xperia zr?

Click to collapse



Xperia zr

sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app


----------



## CJ0206 (Jul 29, 2013)

ViperCDX said:


> in terms of performance which one will be better ?
> htc one mini or xperia zr?

Click to collapse





yousef8824 said:


> Xperia zr
> 
> sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app

Click to collapse



I agree, the Xperia ZR is better


----------



## usegnu (Jul 30, 2013)

I still think my Hisense Sero 7 Pro is the best tablet for the price. 
Also my VS920 LG Spectrum (free w/contract) with extended battery and case from Amazon last me almost 2 days of normal use on a charge, when I'm running custom ICS ROM. There are JB ROM's that work on it, I just like ICS. 
The newest phones are nice, but I don't want to pay that much just to see the same phone 1/2 price in 6 months. 

Sent from my M470BSA using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Galaxy_S_ (Jul 30, 2013)

*Need advice on which phone to pick!*

My husband and I recently moved to AK due to his military career and we are switching from Sprint to AT&T since our service sucks here and AT&T is the only one that actually has a store up here. I am on the fence between a couple devices. I am really leaning towards the Galaxy S4 Active, as I like the appeal of the some what waterproof feature. Being in Alaska and all with the snow in the winter it'd be nice to be able to use my phone to do anything I want during a blizzard or while making a snow angel. Haha =] I have been reading a lot of reviews and the only difference I have found between the S4 and S4 active is obviously the camera, and the fact that the front and the rear facing camera can't be used at the same time, and screen quality. The S4 is Super Amoled which is more vibrant, and the S4 Active is an LED sceen, which also drains battery way faster. The camera quality is really not a big deal to me since I have a Canon digital camera that I take with me whenever I want to get actual print quality pictures. I mostly just use my phone camera for quick shots that I want to text to someone or be able to upload to facebook on the spot. So as long as the camera takes good pictures (which I have seen in reviews it does, just not in low light) then I am fine with that. Why exactly would I need the front and rear facing camera to work at the same time? lol. I have never had a phone that does that and I don't really see the point of it or why it would be important or a reason to choose the S4 over the S4 active. But maybe I'm just missing something. So if so, feel free to enlighten me. I'm all ears =] The screen quality not being as good kind of sucks, but it was also said that the Active screen is easier to see in direct sunlight than the S4, though I won't be seeing much sun in the winter so that point is null. lol. The only thing that might possibly be a deal breaker for me with this phone is the battery life. I am ALWAYS on my phone so battery life is a big thing to me so I don't know if having a juice sucking LED screen would be the best fit. HOW bad is it?

Another thing with the Galaxy S line. Or Samsung, specifically. I had one of the phones in their very first line of Galaxy S (hence the username). I had the Vibrant on T-mobile. I know it was a long time ago and they were still really experimental as it was one of the first ones, but the first line of them basically became the phones that Samsung forgot about. It NEVER got an update. And Samsung was terrible about making promises about the phones future that they never kept. I know the Galaxy S's are one of the top phones out there right now, so I assume they get updated frequently? Do they now have good manufacturer/carrier support? I want to make the right decision as I will have this phone for a while. And I don't want to get something that is going to be forgotten about when the next new big thing comes out. Does the future of the S4/S4 Active look good? Will it still receive updates even when something else comes out and takes it's place as the new big thing? 

Been also thinking about the HTC One. I know it's a processor and a software version below the S4's but I've seen that HTC is pretty good with keeping their phones UTD on the newest Android, for the most part. And how much of a difference would the processor actually make? Figured I'd ask about this one, too. As it is also one of the top phones on AT&T right now. 

Please, shed some light, share your opinions. Thank you!


----------



## yousef8824 (Jul 30, 2013)

Galaxy_S_ said:


> My husband and I recently moved to AK due to his military career and we are switching from Sprint to AT&T since our service sucks here and AT&T is the only one that actually has a store up here. I am on the fence between a couple devices. I am really leaning towards the Galaxy S4 Active, as I like the appeal of the some what waterproof feature. Being in Alaska and all with the snow in the winter it'd be nice to be able to use my phone to do anything I want during a blizzard or while making a snow angel. Haha =] I have been reading a lot of reviews and the only difference I have found between the S4 and S4 active is obviously the camera, and the fact that the front and the rear facing camera can't be used at the same time, and screen quality. The S4 is Super Amoled which is more vibrant, and the S4 Active is an LED sceen, which also drains battery way faster. The camera quality is really not a big deal to me since I have a Canon digital camera that I take with me whenever I want to get actual print quality pictures. I mostly just use my phone camera for quick shots that I want to text to someone or be able to upload to facebook on the spot. So as long as the camera takes good pictures (which I have seen in reviews it does, just not in low light) then I am fine with that. Why exactly would I need the front and rear facing camera to work at the same time? lol. I have never had a phone that does that and I don't really see the point of it or why it would be important or a reason to choose the S4 over the S4 active. But maybe I'm just missing something. So if so, feel free to enlighten me. I'm all ears =] The screen quality not being as good kind of sucks, but it was also said that the Active screen is easier to see in direct sunlight than the S4, though I won't be seeing much sun in the winter so that point is null. lol. The only thing that might possibly be a deal breaker for me with this phone is the battery life. I am ALWAYS on my phone so battery life is a big thing to me so I don't know if having a juice sucking LED screen would be the best fit. HOW bad is it?
> 
> Another thing with the Galaxy S line. Or Samsung, specifically. I had one of the phones in their very first line of Galaxy S (hence the username). I had the Vibrant on T-mobile. I know it was a long time ago and they were still really experimental as it was one of the first ones, but the first line of them basically became the phones that Samsung forgot about. It NEVER got an update. And Samsung was terrible about making promises about the phones future that they never kept. I know the Galaxy S's are one of the top phones out there right now, so I assume they get updated frequently? Do they now have good manufacturer/carrier support? I want to make the right decision as I will have this phone for a while. And I don't want to get something that is going to be forgotten about when the next new big thing comes out. Does the future of the S4/S4 Active look good? Will it still receive updates even when something else comes out and takes it's place as the new big thing?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait for moto x

sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app


----------



## Galaxy_S_ (Jul 30, 2013)

---------- Post added at 07:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 PM ----------

[/COLOR]





yousef8824 said:


> Wait for moto x
> 
> sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app

Click to collapse



How long? We don't have long to wait. My screen on my Motorola Photon is shattered and chips off glass into my fingers basically every time I touch it. lol. We also have already started the process with Sprint of cancelling our contract under the Service members Relief Act and have borrowed the money from my dad to get new phones, which is the money he was going to use to come visit us in Sept. so we have to pay him back before Sept. so he can still make it up here. So we don't really have the time to wait... =[


----------



## jayc137 (Jul 30, 2013)

sanjaykumar.sanjay69 said:


> Is galaxy grand , OK,?

Click to collapse



Yes

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## Galaxy_S_ (Jul 30, 2013)

yousef8824 said:


> Wait for moto x
> 
> sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app

Click to collapse



Wait, I just googled it. Why exactly would I want that phone? The specs are lower than any of the ones I mentioned. It also is only 16gb internal, with no microSD slot. I have a 32gb microSD I intend on using, and also need. 16gb of storage would not cut it for me. 



> the Moto X doesn't look to be breaking any barriers with high-end specs.

Click to collapse



source: http://www.androidcentral.com/moto-x-att-pictures-benchmarks-and-specs-revealed


----------



## yousef8824 (Jul 30, 2013)

Galaxy_S_ said:


> Wait, I just googled it. Why exactly would I want that phone? The specs are lower than any of the ones I mentioned. It also is only 16gb internal, with no microSD slot. I have a 32gb microSD I intend on using, and also need. 16gb of storage would not cut it for me.
> 
> 
> source: http://www.androidcentral.com/moto-x-att-pictures-benchmarks-and-specs-revealed

Click to collapse



Just wait another 48 hours

sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app


----------



## minato008 (Jul 30, 2013)

ViperCDX said:


> in terms of performance which one will be better ?
> htc one mini or xperia zr?

Click to collapse



Xperia ZR is a little better
But both great.


----------



## Gamma Ray (Jul 30, 2013)

*Budget phone for the wife*

I'm looking for a budget phone for the wife, ideally under £100 and unlocked or easily/cheaply unlockable.
I'm considering the Huawei y300 is there anything better out there for the price?


----------



## yousef8824 (Jul 30, 2013)

Gamma Ray said:


> I'm looking for a budget phone for the wife, ideally under £100 and unlocked or easily/cheaply unlockable.
> I'm considering the Huawei y300 is there anything better out there for the price?

Click to collapse



Get the huawei y300

sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app


----------



## Gamma Ray (Jul 30, 2013)

yousef8824 said:


> Get the huawei 300
> 
> sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app

Click to collapse



isnt the y300 better than the g300?


----------



## prime3045 (Jul 30, 2013)

Gamma Ray said:


> isnt the y300 better than the g300?

Click to collapse



no buddy y300 is far far far better than g300
go for it..........:angel::angel:


pls hit thanks


----------



## yousef8824 (Jul 30, 2013)

Gamma Ray said:


> isnt the y300 better than the g300?

Click to collapse



I meant y300 that was a typo

sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app


----------



## Gamma Ray (Jul 30, 2013)

prime3045 said:


> no buddy y300 is far far far better than g300
> go for it..........:angel::angel:
> 
> 
> pls hit thanks

Click to collapse




Ace! is the y300 easily unlockable to any network?


----------



## Lisali (Jul 30, 2013)

Hello,

I need a new Android phone, and would really appreciate some suggestions from other XDA members!

My requirements:

- Quad-core
- Capacitive buttons
- Screen around 4-4.5''
- Good choice of custom ROMs

Any ideas?

Thanks! :good:


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 30, 2013)

Lisali said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need a new Android phone, and would really appreciate some suggestions from other XDA members!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 4.
Unless you follow the concept of newer is always better.
In that case HTC One or wait for the Moto X.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Lisali (Jul 30, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Nexus 4.
> Unless you follow the concept of newer is always better.
> In that case HTC One or wait for the Moto X.

Click to collapse



Ah yes! Forgot to add:

- removable battery
- expandable memory

I've been looking at Nexus 4, and it looks great. But non-removable battery and non-expandable memory kill it for me 

Anything else?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 30, 2013)

Lisali said:


> Ah yes! Forgot to add:
> 
> - removable battery
> - expandable memory
> ...

Click to collapse



Battery isn't an issue, but yes, even I fail to understand the Google logic of no SD Slots.
Well in that case, You can wait for the Moto X (slightly bigger at 4.7' i think)
or you can look at Xperia ZR.
HTC One at 4.7' also is pretty damn good, though on a personal level I hate Sense UI.
S4 is quite big on size.


----------



## Lisali (Jul 30, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Battery isn't an issue, but yes, even I fail to understand the Google logic of no SD Slots.
> Well in that case, You can wait for the Moto X (slightly bigger at 4.7' i think)
> or you can look at Xperia ZR.
> HTC One at 4.7' also is pretty damn good, though on a personal level I hate Sense UI.
> S4 is quite big on size.

Click to collapse



Moto X: Apprently, non-removable battery. Same goes for HTC One. Xperia ZR - I will have a look at that one, thanks (even though it's Sony :silly. S4 does look great, but it is indeed a bit too big.

Thank you!


----------



## nikufellow (Jul 30, 2013)

Lisali said:


> Moto X: Apprently, non-removable battery. Same goes for HTC One. Xperia ZR - I will have a look at that one, thanks (even though it's Sony :silly. S4 does look great, but it is indeed a bit too big.
> 
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



Trust me s4 might look big btw handling is way better than even htc one, if you've ever had hands on with both you'd know


----------



## TiagoSouEu (Jul 31, 2013)

*HTC One or Lumia 925?*

Hi,

 I have had both a Samsung Galaxy S2 and a Nokia Lumia 520 and currently I am looking to buy a new phone.

 I really like both OS and don't know which phone should I get.

 HTC One or Lumia 925?

 Thank you.


----------



## Galaxy_S_ (Jul 31, 2013)

Galaxy_S_ said:


> My husband and I recently moved to AK due to his military career and we are switching from Sprint to AT&T since our service sucks here and AT&T is the only one that actually has a store up here. I am on the fence between a couple devices. I am really leaning towards the Galaxy S4 Active, as I like the appeal of the some what waterproof feature. Being in Alaska and all with the snow in the winter it'd be nice to be able to use my phone to do anything I want during a blizzard or while making a snow angel. Haha =] I have been reading a lot of reviews and the only difference I have found between the S4 and S4 active is obviously the camera, and the fact that the front and the rear facing camera can't be used at the same time, and screen quality. The S4 is Super Amoled which is more vibrant, and the S4 Active is an LED sceen, which also drains battery way faster. The camera quality is really not a big deal to me since I have a Canon digital camera that I take with me whenever I want to get actual print quality pictures. I mostly just use my phone camera for quick shots that I want to text to someone or be able to upload to facebook on the spot. So as long as the camera takes good pictures (which I have seen in reviews it does, just not in low light) then I am fine with that. Why exactly would I need the front and rear facing camera to work at the same time? lol. I have never had a phone that does that and I don't really see the point of it or why it would be important or a reason to choose the S4 over the S4 active. But maybe I'm just missing something. So if so, feel free to enlighten me. I'm all ears =] The screen quality not being as good kind of sucks, but it was also said that the Active screen is easier to see in direct sunlight than the S4, though I won't be seeing much sun in the winter so that point is null. lol. The only thing that might possibly be a deal breaker for me with this phone is the battery life. I am ALWAYS on my phone so battery life is a big thing to me so I don't know if having a juice sucking LED screen would be the best fit. HOW bad is it?
> 
> Another thing with the Galaxy S line. Or Samsung, specifically. I had one of the phones in their very first line of Galaxy S (hence the username). I had the Vibrant on T-mobile. I know it was a long time ago and they were still really experimental as it was one of the first ones, but the first line of them basically became the phones that Samsung forgot about. It NEVER got an update. And Samsung was terrible about making promises about the phones future that they never kept. I know the Galaxy S's are one of the top phones out there right now, so I assume they get updated frequently? Do they now have good manufacturer/carrier support? I want to make the right decision as I will have this phone for a while. And I don't want to get something that is going to be forgotten about when the next new big thing comes out. Does the future of the S4/S4 Active look good? Will it still receive updates even when something else comes out and takes it's place as the new big thing?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Anyone else? Any suggestions? I will be getting the phone tomorrow. Still leaning towards the S4 Active at this point. Am I making the right decision? Opinions?


----------



## TAHASMOBILE (Jul 31, 2013)

what about samsung galaxy core ..please ?is it good and have no problem ?


----------



## nikufellow (Jul 31, 2013)

TiagoSouEu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have had both a Samsung Galaxy S2 and a Nokia Lumia 520 and currently I am looking to buy a new phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1 for HTC One, wp has a long way to go moreover the specs of 925 which are almost similar to 920(released an year ago)  doesn't look impressive or future proof to me


----------



## AndroidReborn (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey guys.
 I want to buy a new android tablet for myself. I plan to use it as an eBook reader,amid other tasks like browsing the net, or checking email,so I need something with a good display. Seven inches is too small for me so looking at a ten inch device. And want to keep budget as low as possible.
Any suggestions?
P.S. should not be "too" underpowered

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## vanessaem (Jul 31, 2013)

Galaxy_S_ said:


> Anyone else? Any suggestions? I will be getting the phone tomorrow. Still leaning towards the S4 Active at this point. Am I making the right decision? Opinions?

Click to collapse




Have you tried looking on YouTube, the review sites or customer reviews? Honestly, no one can really suggest or determine what device is best for you. If you know what you're looking for in a device, find one that suits your needs. Someone can suggest something and you have and hate it. I would suggest finding a few phones you're interested in and checking customer reviews on the internet. Many times that's how I determine what to get. I find that subjective, personal and actual user reviews and experience with a device is more informative that the professional ones.


----------



## felipehso (Jul 31, 2013)

AndroidReborn said:


> Hey guys.
> I want to buy a new android tablet for myself. I plan to primarily use it as an eBook reader,amid other tasks,so I need something with a good display. Seven inches is too small for me so looking at a ten inch device. And want to keep budget as low as possible.
> Any suggestions?
> P.S. should not be "too" underpowered
> ...

Click to collapse



There`s Nook HD+. Haven`t seen one of these personally, just saw images over the internet.
The price is quite low, and I`ve read somewhere that the system isn`t that good, but for it seems to be a good tablet since you primary use is for reading.


----------



## AndroidReborn (Jul 31, 2013)

felipehso said:


> There`s Nook HD+. Haven`t seen one of these personally, just saw images over the internet.
> The price is quite low, and I`ve read somewhere that the system isn`t that good, but for it seems to be a good tablet since you primary use is for reading.

Click to collapse



I checked it out. It seems great but all reviews report random lag while doing anything on it.
What do you think about Chinese tabs?

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## felipehso (Jul 31, 2013)

AndroidReborn said:


> I checked it out. It seems great but all reviews report random lag while doing anything on it.
> What do you think about Chinese tabs?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Uhm, understand. I've read of some people reporting lags but didnt know it was that much.
About the chinese tabs, there's a lot of them here, and I've seem quite a few and they lag a lot. Don't know if they are all the same, but I would  check it's system and reviews


----------



## AndroidReborn (Jul 31, 2013)

felipehso said:


> Uhm, understand. I've read of some people reporting lags but didnt know it was that much.
> About the chinese tabs, there's a lot of them here, and I've seem quite a few and they lag a lot. Don't know if they are all the same, but I would  check it's system and reviews

Click to collapse



Thanks.I'll take that into note.right now the HD+ seems the best choice.
Any other suggestions?
Can you suggest any

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Rimas432 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello. What should I buy? Lumia 920 or Xperia SP? I'm addicted to music so audio quality through headset is most important thing. You can add more phones, but I hate Apple and Samsung.


----------



## mhoss48 (Jul 31, 2013)

Rimas432 said:


> Hello. What should I buy? Lumia 920 or Xperia SP? I'm addicted to music so audio quality through headset is most important thing. You can add more phones, but I hate Apple and Samsung.

Click to collapse



If u like music see htc product specially those with the boomsound, thought the speaker on the One X is a keeper. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Galaxy_S_ (Aug 1, 2013)

vanessaem said:


> Have you tried looking on YouTube, the review sites or customer reviews? Honestly, no one can really suggest or determine what device is best for you. If you know what you're looking for in a device, find one that suits your needs. Someone can suggest something and you have and hate it. I would suggest finding a few phones you're interested in and checking customer reviews on the internet. Many times that's how I determine what to get. I find that subjective, personal and actual user reviews and experience with a device is more informative that the professional ones.

Click to collapse



Well I have done a lot of research. The answer that is most important to me now is how Samsung's device support is. I haven't had one since they came out with the first S series about 3 years ago.  And back then their device support was crap. I've heard mixed reviews on this subject. I've seen some people say they are more concerned with building flashy new devices to compete with Apple instead of worrying about their customers with older phones. And then I've heard people say that they are the most involved when it comes to device support and that they regularly push updates out. That's something that's really important to me as I will have this phone for probably 2 years and I don't want it to become outdated in less than a year.


----------



## vanessaem (Aug 1, 2013)

Galaxy_S_ said:


> Well I have done a lot of research. The answer that is most important to me now is how Samsung's device support is. I haven't had one since they came out with the first S series about 3 years ago.  And back then their device support was crap. I've heard mixed reviews on this subject. I've seen some people say they are more concerned with building flashy new devices to compete with Apple instead of worrying about their customers with older phones. And then I've heard people say that they are the most involved when it comes to device support and that they regularly push updates out. That's something that's really important to me as I will have this phone for probably 2 years and I don't want it to become outdated in less than a year.

Click to collapse




You can probably make the same arguments for other device manufacturers as well. Most notably, HTC. They're slow to push out updates and once they have a flashy, new device in their line of products, the older devices, even the ones a year old, are all but ignored. If you're on a two year contract, you're screwed by having an outdated device with no updates forthcoming. It's all about money with these companies and no way in h*ll am I shelling out close to $600 to get the latest and greatest device every year.

So back to what I'm saying about finding what works best for you. One thing I do consider when buying devices is the support they have on websites(mainly this one ) as far as rooting, the amount of roms and mods available and other support before I purchase. I look to see if there's a community built for the device first. That's why I don't get devices that just come on the market. I wait two to three months and see what's up then decide.


----------



## Strike_Riku (Aug 1, 2013)

Are there any other Tablets with a Pressure Sensitive Stylus other then Note devices? I like them but I can't buy it with a 720p resolution. Also, smaller then 11". Thanks.

Nexus'd


----------



## emnozbrk (Aug 1, 2013)

which one of them should i buy xperia z or s
why?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 1, 2013)

emnozbrk said:


> which one of them should i buy xperia z or s
> why?

Click to collapse



Z.
Because you wouldn't buy a Chevrolet if you can also buy a Porsche.

Yoda sent this!


----------



## ykota89 (Aug 1, 2013)

Lisali said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need a new Android phone, and would really appreciate some suggestions from other XDA members!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lg optimus g has all of your requirements.

Sent from my Optimus G using xda premium

Edit: except for non removable battery although you should check out Houstonn's vanilla rootbox for the optimus g


----------



## Rimas432 (Aug 1, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> If u like music see htc product specially those with the boomsound, thought the speaker on the One X is a keeper.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



nah, hate HTC too. And i want good quality through headset, not speakers


----------



## htconesv0 (Aug 1, 2013)

R.A.D DROID said:


> Do you guys think its still worth getting the sIII mini or the sII nowadays?
> 
> Can't tell if I sent this from my Nexus 7 or my Ace-i...

Click to collapse



No, best if you get some phone near mid-August when backvto school prices go down even more and bye a s4 or note2 which im sure will be $99 and $199

Sent from my HTC One SV using xda app-developers app


----------



## Rimas432 (Aug 1, 2013)

What android(or WP) phone for music should i buy? I dont care about price, music quality is my priority.


----------



## yousef8824 (Aug 1, 2013)

Rimas432 said:


> What android(or WP) phone for music should i buy? I dont care about price, music quality is my priority.

Click to collapse



Htc one

sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app


----------



## Rimas432 (Aug 1, 2013)

yousef8824 said:


> Htc one
> 
> sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app

Click to collapse



I dont like HTC
Nokia, Sony or LG ?


----------



## yousef8824 (Aug 1, 2013)

Rimas432 said:


> I dont like HTC
> Nokia, Sony or LG ?

Click to collapse



Lg g2

sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app


----------



## ykota89 (Aug 1, 2013)

Rimas432 said:


> I dont like HTC
> Nokia, Sony or LG ?

Click to collapse



Samsung

Sent from my Optimus G using xda premium


----------



## mhoss48 (Aug 1, 2013)

ykota89 said:


> Samsung
> 
> Sent from my Optimus G using xda premium

Click to collapse



For music ? Dont think so.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## ykota89 (Aug 1, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> For music ? Dont think so.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lol it was just a joke. I was just suggesting it because it wasn't listed.

Sent from my Optimus G using xda premium


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Aug 2, 2013)

ykota89 said:


> Lol it was just a joke. I was just suggesting it because it wasn't listed.
> 
> Sent from my Optimus G using xda premium

Click to collapse



There's nothing wrong with Samsung for music...its all about settings..acid mods..beats etc....my Samsung sounds much better than most of the phones I have used and with acid audio mod..beats and awesome beats its like a damn concert in my pocket....

sent from my SGH-I577/LiquidSmooth/1.5oc LZ kernel


----------



## mirchichamu (Aug 2, 2013)

Please suggest me the best 7 inch Chinese tablet? 
I want to buy a 7 inch tablet. Please suggest me the best out of the known brands like Huawei, Lenovo etc having good screen resolution, good battery and GPS. 3g could be an added benefit. Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my ZP950H using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## yousef8824 (Aug 2, 2013)

mirchichamu said:


> Please suggest me the best 7 inch Chinese tablet?
> I want to buy a 7 inch tablet. Please suggest me the best out of the known brands like Huawei, Lenovo etc having good screen resolution, good battery and GPS. 3g could be an added benefit. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my ZP950H using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Asus memo pad 7hd

sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app


----------



## mirchichamu (Aug 2, 2013)

yousef8824 said:


> Asus memo pad 7hd
> 
> sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app

Click to collapse



Thanks yousef a lot. I will definitely consider Asus hd. Ramadan karim. 

Sent from my ZP950H using Tapatalk 2


----------



## controguerra (Aug 4, 2013)

*ghteice you*

In your opinion what is the best 7-inch? New Nexus 7?
Thank you.


----------



## extrem0 (Aug 4, 2013)

controguerra said:


> In your opinion what is the best 7-inch? New Nexus 7?
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



Imo,  yes!
But I don't have another option in my mind...


----------



## Mr. Playboy (Aug 4, 2013)

Currently I am having a *HTC Desire (bravo)* and slowly need to get a new one which can cope with today's challenges.
As the official os support by most smartphone providers is quite a 'short-term' one, I am seeking for a phone with a proper Custom Rom community (preferable Cyanogenmod).

So I first thought about a *Samsung Galaxy S3*, but that seems to have problems with the internal chipset for most Custom Roms :crying:.
The *Nexus 4* would be great, but has no removable battery and no place to integrate an SD card :crying:. On the other hand, full Google support.... :good:

*So, what do you guys suggest in terms of a proper phone, a relatively fair battery life and a good Custom Rom support...*
Would be great to get some insider information from people who really are well informed!

Thanks in advance,
Cheers


----------



## controguerra (Aug 4, 2013)

extrem0 said:


> Imo,  yes!
> But I don't have another option in my mind...

Click to collapse



Thank you. As soon as you lower the price a bit I take it here in Italy.
I have ipad2 and Kindle Fire 8gb


----------



## JT5 (Aug 4, 2013)

How about the Ubuntu Edge? 
Dual boot Ubuntu mobile OS and Android
Fully integrated Ubuntu desktop PC when docked
Fastest multi-core CPU, 4GB RAM, 128GB storage
4.5in 1,280 x 720 HD sapphire crystal display

\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Serotheo (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm up for a new phone, I'd say upgrade but T-Mobile isn't doing contracts.. my old one is just up.

I'm stuck between the S4, One, and 925..
Some worthy mentions include the Moto X and Note 3.

I want to know how your personal experience on rooting the S4 and One was as well as the battery-life and camera performance if you have the two or have compared - in person.

Here are my arguments for each for why I'd want each device.. (including worthy mentions, though I can't be sure if I'll be able to get the Note before I return to school, same for the X).

*HTC One*
*Hardware is awesome in terms of feel:*
- Aluminum build, unibody, Boomsound.
*But also lacking in other departments..*
- I know megapixels aren't everything but the camera is disappointing blown up on a larger display.
- Long-term wear, easy to scuff and scratch, dent, so forth.
*Questions*
- How's the integrated battery?
- How's yours holding up after long-run use?

*S4*
*The most options*
- The camera is still great but those improvements don't mean much more to me (compared to my S3).
- Small size, big display, all the vibrancy.
- Option to put an extended battery.
- Option to expand via microSD to hold music, videos, so on..
*So stale.*
- Lets be honest,  I feel like generally S3 users don't feel the need to change to an S4.
- Its the safest option, I get the new specs, a great community, keep my expandability - but I want a new device.

*Lumia 925*
_Refreshing_
- I'll be frank, Android isn't stale but I've always loved Metro UI (No I will not call it Modern UI, that's dumb), I own a ZHD; basically, I love the UI, don't try to convince me it's boring.
- Optimization, fully optimized for smooth performance - its not something that bothers me on Android but I can see this sticking around as a PMP after I'm done with it.
- Camera, the low-light performance will be a nice addition as most day pictures when comparing other flagships are on par already.
_Big Issues_
- Not 32GB like the One, No expandability like the S3, smaller battery.
- Specs are old, new WP are coming but I really can't hold out for any longer and no flagships will be landing on T-Mo so soon, or at least I speculate.
---- I know specs don't matter as much on WP but considering the fact that if it were possible to turn my S3 to WP it'd be the same, but better.

*Minor Mentions*
_Moto X:_
- Camera might be decent, I'll be okay with the performance, loving the design, and hoping for great battery-life.
_Note III:_
- I want the S pen and big display, battery will be great no matter what + S4 details.

---------- Post added at 03:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:45 PM ----------




Mr. Playboy said:


> Currently I am having a *HTC Desire (bravo)* and slowly need to get a new one which can cope with today's challenges.
> As the official os support by most smartphone providers is quite a 'short-term' one, I am seeking for a phone with a proper Custom Rom community (preferable Cyanogenmod).
> 
> So I first thought about a *Samsung Galaxy S3*, but that seems to have problems with the internal chipset for most Custom Roms :crying:.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd go with the Nexus 4 unless you're really set on the S3's battery and SD, if you really want an S3 I'd suggest to go with the US model to avoid that chipset issue.

- I own both, love using my N4 - currently using S3 as daily driver cause the battery life with 7,000 mAh battery.
-- Stock wise I think the N4 offers fair battery-life, great custom ROM support and its performance is phenomenal still; whereas my S3 is showing its age in some games and the occasional lag.


----------



## abdel12345 (Aug 5, 2013)

I had an xperia play and it was a great phone with.the game pad and very unique but also very outdated. Anyways it broke and now id like to think about getting a new one. (Ill probably fix it as a backup). Im in the U.S and id like an unlocked phone. I cant afford anything as expensive as an s4 but im not sure of my set amount yet that i can use. Please leave suggestions. At leeast 4.3 inch screen, has jellybean, at least 8 mega pixel camera, and good design. Thanks 

Sent from my LG-P970g my moms phone


----------



## yousef8824 (Aug 5, 2013)

abdel12345 said:


> I had an xperia play and it was a great phone with.the game pad and very unique but also very outdated. Anyways it broke and now id like to think about getting a new one. (Ill probably fix it as a backup). Im in the U.S and id like an unlocked phone. I cant afford anything as expensive as an s4 but im not sure of my set amount yet that i can use. Please leave suggestions. At leeast 4.3 inch screen, has jellybean, at least 8 mega pixel camera, and good design. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my LG-P970g my moms phone

Click to collapse



Blu quattro 4.5hd

sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app


----------



## mhoss48 (Aug 5, 2013)

abdel12345 said:


> I had an xperia play and it was a great phone with.the game pad and very unique but also very outdated. Anyways it broke and now id like to think about getting a new one. (Ill probably fix it as a backup). Im in the U.S and id like an unlocked phone. I cant afford anything as expensive as an s4 but im not sure of my set amount yet that i can use. Please leave suggestions. At leeast 4.3 inch screen, has jellybean, at least 8 mega pixel camera, and good design. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my LG-P970g my moms phone

Click to collapse



Nexus 4, the One X/X+ and the S3 still got a punch 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## 1Krima (Aug 5, 2013)

Just bought a HTC One as my first Android phone and I love it. The screen and the sound are amazing. Very happy with it.


----------



## abdel12345 (Aug 5, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> Nexus 4, the One X/X+ and the S3 still got a punch
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I thiught about nexus 4 but it seems nexus 5 will come soon and id like to wait and see how much it will cost. Since nexus 4 was only 300 for unlocked im hoping the newer one will be similar since i.can afford that. The s4 is way too expensive (700-800$ unlocked). Also moto x looks like it might be a good choice. Anyways thanks for suggestions i might check out the htc series. Theres just too many choices 

Sent from my LG-P970g


----------



## abdel12345 (Aug 5, 2013)

SO can anyone here recommend a reliable website to get a phone for a good price. I know Amazon and ebay. I dont like ebay because of the bidding thing so im gonna go with amazon but id like to know if there are other good sights with better prices


----------



## BartxGamer (Aug 5, 2013)

Now my turn. I have LG OG. I want to buy HTC One or Oppo Find 7 or Oppo Find 5. But Oppo 5 hasnt UMTS 900. So?

Sent from my LG-E975 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hhangsing (Aug 5, 2013)

Any suggestion for full hd phone under rs 20000 in india


----------



## daniel98 (Aug 5, 2013)

Can get a Nexus 4 between October - November. Is it really true that it has been discontinued? Googling it didn't help me find out...

Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mhoss48 (Aug 5, 2013)

daniel98 said:


> Can get a Nexus 4 between October - November. Is it really true that it has been discontinued? Googling it didn't help me find out...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



In what way ? As i know its still googles' best Nexus. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 08:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 PM ----------




BartxGamer said:


> Now my turn. I have LG OG. I want to buy HTC One or Oppo Find 7 or Oppo Find 5. But Oppo 5 hasnt UMTS 900. So?
> 
> Sent from my LG-E975 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Is the oppo find 7 released ? Anw Oppo find 5 doesnt have UMTS 900 so go for the Htc one 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## BartxGamer (Aug 5, 2013)

> Is the oppo find 7 released ? Anw Oppo find 5 doesnt have UMTS 900 so go for the Htc one
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Did you read about Oppo 7 ? Its going to be amazing phone, but it will be more expensive. And big battery 4000. Snapdragon 600 or 800 i dont remember. I dont know what about prices. Which one is less. Oppo Find 7 will be 700$ around as i read.

Sent from my LG-E975 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mhoss48 (Aug 6, 2013)

BartxGamer said:


> Did you read about Oppo 7 ? Its going to be amazing phone, but it will be more expensive. And big battery 4000. Snapdragon 600 or 800 i dont remember. I dont know what about prices. Which one is less. Oppo Find 7 will be 700$ around as i read.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E975 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No i read about, just i didnt know when the launching is. Probably an 800 cuz the Oppo find 5 has been upgraded to 600. Also it will have an 8MP on the front.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## daniel98 (Aug 6, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> In what way ? As i know its still googles' best Nexus.

Click to collapse



I mean, is it still being produced? I see that many careers and websites dropped Nexus 4 from sale

Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## processor01 (Aug 6, 2013)

Should i buy a gionee phone?


----------



## Strike_Riku (Aug 6, 2013)

Note 8.0 or Kindle Fire HD 8.9? And why?

Nexus'd


----------



## stache12 (Aug 6, 2013)

*Choices on Sprint?*

So I have an upgrade coming in October (which is taking its sweet time in getting here lol) and I'm not really looking for a phone for the features other than it being a phone and chatting device. I've been looking at the S4 and the HTC One, but I don't know if I should wait longer and see if any new phones come out for Sprint or if I should get an S3 or one of the 2 I'm looking at now.

As it stands right now I'm using the S1 (running Gingerbread) and I just want to get away from that, so pretty much anything is an upgrade for me. What are people's thoughts on the S3, S4, and HTC One or any other phones I may have overlooked on Sprint?


----------



## yousef8824 (Aug 6, 2013)

stache12 said:


> So I have an upgrade coming in October (which is taking its sweet time in getting here lol) and I'm not really looking for a phone for the features other than it being a phone and chatting device. I've been looking at the S4 and the HTC One, but I don't know if I should wait longer and see if any new phones come out for Sprint or if I should get an S3 or one of the 2 I'm looking at now.
> 
> As it stands right now I'm using the S1 (running Gingerbread) and I just want to get away from that, so pretty much anything is an upgrade for me. What are people's thoughts on the S3, S4, and HTC One or any other phones I may have overlooked on Sprint?

Click to collapse



The note3

sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app


----------



## stache12 (Aug 6, 2013)

yousef8824 said:


> The note3
> 
> sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app

Click to collapse



I forgot about the notes, but at the same time I feel like those screens are enormous for just general purpose use. I don't plan on watching videos on my phone if I can avoid it, I have a tablet for that. My phone now is only a 4" screen, and the Note 2 is already a 5.5" screen with the Note 3 looking to be bigger. I already feel my phone is bulky, but that's mainly the sliding keyboard. If I get a new phone I'm hoping to not go more than a 5" screen, and even that to me is a bit large.

I also know that 4G LTE is the "better" 4G network, but according to Sprint's site the S4 has it while the HTC One and S3 do not. Should I worry about this at all?


----------



## yousef8824 (Aug 6, 2013)

stache12 said:


> I forgot about the notes, but at the same time I feel like those screens are enormous for just general purpose use. I don't plan on watching videos on my phone if I can avoid it, I have a tablet for that. My phone now is only a 4" screen, and the Note 2 is already a 5.5" screen with the Note 3 looking to be bigger. I already feel my phone is bulky, but that's mainly the sliding keyboard. If I get a new phone I'm hoping to not go more than a 5" screen, and even that to me is a bit large.
> 
> I also know that 4G LTE is the "better" 4G network, but according to Sprint's site the S4 has it while the HTC One and S3 do not. Should I worry about this at all?

Click to collapse



Moto x

sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## mhoss48 (Aug 6, 2013)

stache12 said:


> I forgot about the notes, but at the same time I feel like those screens are enormous for just general purpose use. I don't plan on watching videos on my phone if I can avoid it, I have a tablet for that. My phone now is only a 4" screen, and the Note 2 is already a 5.5" screen with the Note 3 looking to be bigger. I already feel my phone is bulky, but that's mainly the sliding keyboard. If I get a new phone I'm hoping to not go more than a 5" screen, and even that to me is a bit large.
> 
> I also know that 4G LTE is the "better" 4G network, but according to Sprint's site the S4 has it while the HTC One and S3 do not. Should I worry about this at all?

Click to collapse



Htc One/ Sony Xperia Z/ Zl  

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## t2mkn (Aug 6, 2013)

*Which tab is their for sensor based app development*

Hi,

I am interested in learning and making some android apps, specially for tablets. Looking for tabs with all sensors fully active. I have not used a tab before, nether have any good idea in choosing a tab for development.

Sensors the device should have are:

 Accelerometer (must)
 Light sensor (must)
 Orientation sensor (must)
 Proximity sensor (must, fully active)
 Gyroscope (good)
 Sound sensor (must)
 Magnetic sensor (good)

Please guide, if any tab has all this in one.

Thanks,
MK


----------



## c3rpant (Aug 6, 2013)

My next device will run on the x86 architecture.  no ifs, no ands and defiantly no butts.  I want and need a full desktop OS on my mobile device.


----------



## mhoss48 (Aug 6, 2013)

t2mkn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am interested in learning and making some android apps, specially for tablets. Looking for tabs with all sensors fully active. I have not used a tab before, nether have any good idea in choosing a tab for development.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I dont know about the sensors but the two best tabs here are the Xperia Z and the Nexus 10. But wait to see new tabs with the tegra 4 or snapdragon 800

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 PM ----------




c3rpant said:


> My next device will run on the x86 architecture.  no ifs, no ands and defiantly no butts.  I want and need a full desktop OS on my mobile device.

Click to collapse



See samsung Ativ Q

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## t2mkn (Aug 6, 2013)

*Comparison - Xperia Z vs Nexus 10*



mhoss48 said:


> I dont know about the sensors but the two best tabs here are the Xperia Z and the Nexus 10. But wait to see new tabs with the tegra 4 or snapdragon 800

Click to collapse



Nexus 10 has higher resolution, but Xperia Z tablet can give better output because of BRAVIA technology by Sony. Camera power is also better in Xperia compared to Nexus.

I didn't find available sensor specifications inside Xperia Z. Also price factor is like 1:2 !!!

Now I am confused


----------



## niko.orsini (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi everyone!
I'm new to the forum and to the Android world. Actually, I'm an iPhone 4S user that lives in Europe (Italy) and wants to switch.

I waited for the announcement of the Moto X because I was very interested in it, but I got burned since it isn't released here.
Now, I'm tired of waiting or what's next, I just want to buy a new phone.

Battery life, camera and software are the most important things to me. I mean, my new phone has to go through a day of average use, has to have a decent camera (I love taking pictures with my phone during my travels and, later, watch them on my Mac) and.. well, I love stock Android.

The three phones I'm looking at are:
1. Samsung Galaxy S4: I like it's camera and battery life, but I hate TouchWiz;
2. HTC One: it's sexy and the Sense is ok, but I've heard that it's camera is meh;
3. Nexus 4: I think that its price/quality is amazing, the camera is decent and it has the latest and greatest version of stock Android, but what about the battery life?

So these are my choices.
Oh, I can't buy Google Play Editions either, again US-only.

Thanks!


----------



## nixfu (Aug 7, 2013)

I was looking forward to the Moto X coming out, but now I am not so sure.  It does not seem to be living up to the hype?  Does anyone have one yet?


----------



## abdel12345 (Aug 7, 2013)

niko.orsini said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm new to the forum and to the Android world. Actually, I'm an iPhone 4S user that lives in Europe (Italy) and wants to switch.
> 
> I waited for the announcement of the Moto X because I was very interested in it, but I got burned since it isn't released here.
> ...

Click to collapse



What about zperia z or one of its family like xperia zu. All seem hreat and have high quality cameras and have great builds. I personally love the software design for xperias. Anyways its worth a look. I would get one but theyre to.expensive so im waiting for the next nexus phone as theyre affordable at 300$ unlocled and have great specs. Yhere should be one by november

Sent from my LG-P970g


----------



## Deleted member 3343760 (Aug 8, 2013)

niko.orsini said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm new to the forum and to the Android world. Actually, I'm an iPhone 4S user that lives in Europe (Italy) and wants to switch.
> 
> I waited for the announcement of the Moto X because I was very interested in it, but I got burned since it isn't released here.
> ...

Click to collapse



if you can get the s4 without the me7 update you can get rid of tw...eclipse gives you tw features but looks like aosp...s4 camera is great..the best ive had


----------



## usram3 (Aug 8, 2013)

*looking at chiniese androids phones*

whats looking at getting new phone 

Device Must work with Rogers in canada



> 1. Your device must be compatible with the Rogers network, which uses GSM, UMTS, HSPA and HSPA+ at 850 MHz and 1900 MHz, or LTE technology at 2100/2600 MHz AWS. If you are unsure how to check the frequencies your device supports, try the manufacturer's official website and search for the specifications for your particular phone/smartphone model. If your device is not compatible, check out the latest selection of Rogers mobile phones and

Click to collapse



only one i found so far that would work is 

is oppo find 5 -- also considering getting a new moto x

looking for something a bit less
4.3-4.5 preferably but less then 5 or 5 inch
250-300 preferably willing to spend 500
must have wireless n
1gb minimum ram prefer 2

nfc not important


----------



## dejain (Aug 8, 2013)

*which to buy android os, apple os, or windows phone?*

which to buy android os, apple os, or windows phone?
i am bit confused ?


----------



## abdel12345 (Aug 8, 2013)

dejain said:


> which to buy android os, apple os, or windows phone?
> i am bit confused ?

Click to collapse



Well my kast choice would be windows. Apple is ok but android os is best because of all the options and customizations 

Sent from my LG-P970g


----------



## dronepod (Aug 8, 2013)

abdel12345 said:


> Well my kast choice would be windows. Apple is ok but android os is best because of all the options and customizations
> 
> Sent from my LG-P970g

Click to collapse



http://www.xda-developers.com/android/new-nexus-7-factory-images-not-available-jbq-leaves-aosp/
Above link shows something about the customization and so called open source..except the next nexus made by foxconn and uses MT chip :silly::silly:


----------



## Iloveeporkchop (Aug 8, 2013)

extrem0 said:


> Imo,  yes!
> But I don't have another option in my mind...

Click to collapse



+1 I think the 7"market for tablet is still pretty rare 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 PM ----------




dejain said:


> which to buy android os, apple os, or windows phone?
> i am bit confused ?

Click to collapse



Personally I like Apple best because they have better platform and integration. 
Everything is just works, not 100% though. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zolo111 (Aug 8, 2013)

Best 7-8", 2GB, good speakers, mSD tablet?

I have a nexus 7 32GB that I love except for the lack of mSD slot (just got a 64GB Samsung msd card) & the low volume speaker.

I'm in the market for a replacement tablet that has the same screen size (7-8") , highest internal memory+ mSD slot, would prefer single/dual front speakers, 2GB memory is a must. A high res. screen would be nice to have although I can live with 1024X768 as the minimum, Bluetooth, big battery.

Dont care about Camera, GPS; nice to have em on board though!

I'm kinda lost with all the different Chinese tablets and worried about future software upgrades, build quality..etc?

Should I go with the Pipo U8 , Ainol Novo 8 Discover, note 8...etc? They're all nice and all but too wide to fit in my back jeans pocket I guess.
The nexus 7 width is very compact!



Budget: Up to $500.

What would you recommend? 

Thanks!


----------



## Iloveeporkchop (Aug 8, 2013)

Mr. Playboy said:


> Currently I am having a *HTC Desire (bravo)* and slowly need to get a new one which can cope with today's challenges.
> As the official os support by most smartphone providers is quite a 'short-term' one, I am seeking for a phone with a proper Custom Rom community (preferable Cyanogenmod).
> 
> So I first thought about a *Samsung Galaxy S3*, but that seems to have problems with the internal chipset for most Custom Roms :crying:.
> ...

Click to collapse



Imo there are 2 android based phones at the moment worth having, 

1. HTC one ( +1 for the look) 
2. Galaxy s4 ( +1 for the features) 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sralli (Aug 8, 2013)

hey, what do you think about a tab with these features?? specs are given below- the company is in my country only- so don't bother about that



*Simmtronics XPAD XQ1 Specifications
Operating System Android v4.1 (Jelly Bean) OS
Processor (CPU) 1.0Ghz Cortex A7 Quad-Core
GPU PowerVR SGX544 MP2
RAM 2GB DDR3
SIM No
Network Network via Wi-Fi and 3G dongles
Primary Camera (Rear) 2 MP
Secondary Camera (Front) VGA
Camera Features Video calling, Digital zoom
Storage 16GB
Secondary Storage Expandable up to 32GB via microSD card
Display Size 10.1 Inches, 1280×800 Pixels resolutions, 10 point Multi-touch
Display Technology Capacitive touch screen
Audio Supported audio file formats: MP3, OGG, WMA, M4A, MP2, AAC, AMR, AAC, M4R, AC3, WAV, FLAC, APE
Video Supported video file formats: 3GP, AVI, FLV, MOV, MPG, MKV, WMV, MP4, RMVB, MPEG2-TS
FM Radio No
3.5mm audio jack Yes
Wi-Fi Wi-Fi 802.11 b/g/n
Bluetooth Bluetooth v3.0
Navigation No
Sensors G-Sensor
USB microUSB v2.0
HDMI Port Mini HDMI
Dimensions 9.6 x 177 x 251 mm
Weight 540 grams
Battery 6000mAh Li-Po battery
Standby time: Up to 100 hours
Battery back: Up to 5 hours
Software’s Preloaded apps and games, Document viewer, HTML5 Browser *


----------



## CJ0206 (Aug 8, 2013)

Upgraded yesterday from the HTC Desire / Bravo to the Note II

Sent from my GT-N7105 using xda premium


----------



## gabo_e30 (Aug 8, 2013)

nixfu said:


> I was looking forward to the Moto X coming out, but now I am not so sure.  It does not seem to be living up to the hype?  Does anyone have one yet?

Click to collapse



From The reviews I've read its not that great from a spec by spec comparison perspective but the innovation on that phone is the Moto Assist... An app that always listens to your voice only and that you can use to control it.
Also the fact that you can customize it just like NIKE-ID shoes can be customized at no extra cost.
The third great feature is that is contextually and situationally aware. That means that if u get in your car it knows ur driving (calculating speed and location) and then you can control it just by voice. 
Last feature is the new notification.

All that plus a great build quality, decent screen, great speakers, excellent call quality a good camera make for the "smartest" phone for the everyday normal person since it works as it should with no lag.

Google/ Moto didn't go for a spec battle on this one, but tried to use what they had and combine it in a very well rounded package. Its not perfect but no phone is tbh... The only thing is that its $199 on contract... We'll have to see what the off contract price is to make a decision I guess.

This is from all the reviews I've read. I do not have one... I'll probably get it (WHITE front BLUE back and RED accents- 'MERICA!!!) And keep my white Nexus 4...

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Markosfit. (Aug 8, 2013)

What about Arnova 9 G3 ????
It's a Tablet by Archos and the price is very good for me...100 euro.
Anyone know anything about them?
There is some thread about it here on xda?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 8, 2013)

Markosfit. said:


> What about Arnova 9 G3 ????
> It's a Tablet by Archos and the price is very good for me...100 euro.
> Anyone know anything about them?
> There is some thread about it here on xda?

Click to collapse



Ive had one archos tablet. It was the 101it, i don't know if things have changed but the os seemed to be a half arsed compile. Rooting and running anything on it was a pita. Archos is excellent at personal media players whatever they run on. 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## mhoss48 (Aug 8, 2013)

sralli said:


> hey, what do you think about a tab with these features?? specs are given below- the company is in my country only- so don't bother about that
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



looks gud. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## thegadgetnerd (Aug 8, 2013)

*Galaxy S4*

Galaxy S4 bro ..!! Highly repariable


----------



## yousef8824 (Aug 8, 2013)

zolo111 said:


> Best 7-8", 2GB, good speakers, mSD tablet?
> 
> I have a nexus 7 32GB that I love except for the lack of mSD slot (just got a 64GB Samsung msd card) & the low volume speaker.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Galaxy tab 3 8inch
Archos 80platinium

sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app


----------



## dronepod (Aug 9, 2013)

zolo111 said:


> Best 7-8", 2GB, good speakers, mSD tablet?
> 
> I have a nexus 7 32GB that I love except for the lack of mSD slot (just got a 64GB Samsung msd card) & the low volume speaker.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



price oriented: note 8
compact/performance/build oriented: xPeria z ultra (kinda pricey though, should buy from a carrier)


----------



## daniel98 (Aug 9, 2013)

Is the Nexus 4 still in production line? Or did they really stopped making Nexus 4 ?

Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## yousef8824 (Aug 9, 2013)

daniel98 said:


> Is the Nexus 4 still in production line? Or did they really stopped making Nexus 4 ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



They are still making it

sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app


----------



## dhoomktoo (Aug 9, 2013)

Now a days everyone is coming up with 5+ inch devices.  Want a good solid 4 inch android. Whats my best bet? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yousef8824 (Aug 9, 2013)

dhoomktoo said:


> Now a days everyone is coming up with 5+ inch devices.  Want a good solid 4 inch android. Whats my best bet?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Galaxy s2 plus

sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app


----------



## redhonker (Aug 9, 2013)

Looking for a budget phone from AT&T.  Some browser and chatting, no video usage.

What would be a good choice?

Thanks


----------



## daniel98 (Aug 9, 2013)

yousef8824 said:


> They are still making it
> 
> sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app

Click to collapse



Phew....thanks for the good info


----------



## daizoninc (Aug 9, 2013)

JT5 said:


> How about the Ubuntu Edge?
> Dual boot Ubuntu mobile OS and Android
> Fully integrated Ubuntu desktop PC when docked
> Fastest multi-core CPU, 4GB RAM, 128GB storage
> ...

Click to collapse



Did your jaw drop like mine did when they gave their desired specs?

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mhoss48 (Aug 9, 2013)

daizoninc said:


> Did your jaw drop like mine did when they gave their desired specs?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Mine dropped at 4GB Ram 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## JT5 (Aug 10, 2013)

daizoninc said:


> Did your jaw drop like mine did when they gave their desired specs?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It did! :laugh: Dual booting Ubuntu mobile OS and Android is pretty awesome as well!  I'm curious about which chip they are gonna use though, ARM or Intel? Maybe with this news about Qualcomm licensing and the Nexus 7 they will go for an Intel chip or something to keep the device more open? 
Also, reduced price announced yesterday, $695 'thanks to major industry backing'


----------



## sauprankul (Aug 10, 2013)

BartxGamer said:


> Now my turn. I have LG OG. I want to buy HTC One or Oppo Find 7 or Oppo Find 5. But Oppo 5 hasnt UMTS 900. So?
> 
> Sent from my LG-E975 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Oppo 7 if you can afford it. That thing is going to have mad specs in every regard - including price (800 USD)


----------



## DaRk-L0rD (Aug 10, 2013)

Hello everyone! To buy the nexus 7 first or second generation? The first one has a great price now and don't know for sure what to do.
Thanks in advance


----------



## mhoss48 (Aug 10, 2013)

DaRk-L0rD said:


> Hello everyone! To buy the nexus 7 first or second generation? The first one has a great price now and don't know for sure what to do.
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



I guess the second, i dont know the in ur country but assuming the diff is small, the Second 7 has more to offer 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## pravin11691 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Karbonn Titanium s5*

Is it worth to buy Karbonn Titanium s5? Considering the features, is it worth to trust the brand?

---------- Post added at 10:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 PM ----------

Is it worth to buy KArbonn Titanium s5, considering the specs?


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Aug 10, 2013)

DaRk-L0rD said:


> Hello everyone! To buy the nexus 7 first or second generation? The first one has a great price now and don't know for sure what to do.
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



I would buy nexus 7 2 u ask y???
1.Screen resolution is way better and more than retina display
2.downclocked snapdragon 600 chipset 
3.adreno 320
4.android 4.3 out of box with few bugs

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zolo111 (Aug 11, 2013)

yousef8824 said:


> Galaxy tab 3 8inch
> Archos 80platinium
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The tab 3 has 1.5GB of ram which I think is low these days.. I'll have a lot of tabs open in chrome; with touchwiz and all I'm looking for something with at least 2GB.. The Archos doesn't look that great; I hate this company since the days they used to charge for video codecs; I think it was $30 back then? Low 8GB storage, It doesn't have BT which I might need.. Thanks Yousef.



dronepod said:


> price oriented: note 8
> compact/performance/build oriented: xPeria z ultra (kinda pricey though, should buy from a carrier)

Click to collapse



I'm not going to need/use the stylus, which I guess what's making the price higher; but I think it's the best one for my needs specs-wise so far; what do you guys think?

The Xperia Z Ultra is small.

Cant believe that Chinese off brand has better specs for my needs (front facing speaker) & price. But, I've been reading that people are having wifi, build quality..etc issues with them; so can't find one that doesn't have issues!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Night5talker (Aug 11, 2013)

300-400$(converted from my currency)  price range what phone to buy?
thinking about nexus 4
any other suggestions? pros,cons? personal xp?
how soon will 2GB be big deal in smartphone world


----------



## Mubs (Aug 11, 2013)

*Smart Phone £150 budget*

Hey guys

could somebody please recommend a phone for me? I want to spent up to £150 for a 5" phone. FHD is not important to me, but I want as much performance as I can get out of it and obviously good support in terms of custom roms etc.

I've been looking at the clone Chinese phones, in particular the MTK6589T ones. Are these the best that my money can buy?
and whats the crack with the MTK6589T chipset? is it just the MTK6589 but overclocked slightly?

The Star S5 seems to be the cheapest MTK6589T handset but I couldn't find any custom roms for it unfortunately. I believe it doesn't have LED notifications either. Is this the case with all of these phones?

Thanks in advance,

Mubs


----------



## slegna24 (Aug 11, 2013)

*HTC Vivid vs. LG Optimus L9 vs. any other <$220 unlocked gsm phone*

I've been looking for a new smart phone, but I have a pretty small budget. I was going to go with the Optimus L9, but it is not 4G LTE capable, which I'd like. Found the Vivid on Amazon for $200. For the most part it seems like the better deal for $20 more, but what do you guys think? Thank you for the help.


----------



## yousef8824 (Aug 11, 2013)

Archos 50 platinium

sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app

---------- Post added at 11:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 PM ----------




Mubs said:


> Hey guys
> 
> could somebody please recommend a phone for me? I want to spent up to £150 for a 5" phone. FHD is not important to me, but I want as much performance as I can get out of it and obviously good support in terms of custom roms etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Archos 50 platinium 

sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app


----------



## dappwl (Aug 11, 2013)

*Would you consider the Galaxy S4 good?*

The title says it all...

Would you guys say that the Galaxy S4 is a good all-around smartphone according to today's general standards? I know that the reviews have been very positive, but I'm just curious if you guys have a different opinion on it.

Thanks!


----------



## saintsatinstain (Aug 12, 2013)

My next phone must project a touch wavefront image size of desk top monitor, stereo earring speakers, and solar powered.


Nexus 4
XDA Premium HD


----------



## bboy16633 (Aug 12, 2013)

*suggest me for samsung tab 2.0 model 3110(without sim)*

hi
just me that i want to buy samsung tab2.0 model 3110 (without sim )tell me is this good or also tells about same feature tab for me


----------



## mhoss48 (Aug 12, 2013)

bboy16633 said:


> hi
> just me that i want to buy samsung tab2.0 model 3110 (without sim )tell me is this good or also tells about same feature tab for me

Click to collapse



Do you want touchwiz or you can live with stock android ? If u can see the Nexus 7 and even the Nexus 7 FHD 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## yousef8824 (Aug 12, 2013)

bboy16633 said:


> hi
> just me that i want to buy samsung tab2.0 model 3110 (without sim )tell me is this good or also tells about same feature tab for me

Click to collapse



Get asus memopad 7hd

sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app


----------



## zedmk2 (Aug 12, 2013)

Looking for an inbetween phone.

Dropped my razr maxx in the pool this weekend. (I'm very, very sad ). But now I need a new phone... I don't have enough money to rebuy the maxx or a newest gen phone right now. I'm on verizon with unlimited data, so I need to get a phone outright to not lose the unlimited data.

Anyone have a suggestion for an inbetweener phone until I can save enough to get something brand new? 4G LTE would be nice, but I know it might not be possible. I'm looking only to spend ~100$ until I can save up the ~500$ for a new phone.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Aug 13, 2013)

The sgh-i577 galaxy exhilarate is a great phone for cheap...I got mine for .99¢ from att. They sell on eBay network unlocked for $100. Dual core 1.2 with 1.8 oc kernel on here and a bunch of ROMs up to 4.2.2 working but not quite stable...4.1.2 is perfect....screen larger than Iphone 5..  4g lte. ..use up to 32 GB SD with vold swap for internal/external swap with large games...well worth what I paid and bought one on eBay for my son...

sent from my SGH-I577/LiquidSmooth/1.5oc LZ kernel


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 13, 2013)

dronepod said:


> http://www.xda-developers.com/android/new-nexus-7-factory-images-not-available-jbq-leaves-aosp/
> Above link shows something about the customization and so called open source..except the next nexus made by foxconn and uses MT chip :silly::silly:

Click to collapse



welp....Found the troll....


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## zedmk2 (Aug 13, 2013)

InkSlinger420 said:


> The sgh-i577 galaxy exhilarate is a great phone for cheap...I got mine for .99¢ from att. They sell on eBay network unlocked for $100. Dual core 1.2 with 1.8 oc kernel on here and a bunch of ROMs up to 4.2.2 working but not quite stable...4.1.2 is perfect....screen larger than Iphone 5..  4g lte. ..use up to 32 GB SD with vold swap for internal/external swap with large games...well worth what I paid and bought one on eBay for my son...
> 
> sent from my SGH-I577/LiquidSmooth/1.5oc LZ kernel

Click to collapse



Wow, this might be perfect for what I'm looking for. Thanks!

edit: just put 2+2 together and realized it's gsm. I still have to finish out my verizon contract since I busted my up old phone only a year after upgrading. Any other options from folk?


----------



## bboy16633 (Aug 13, 2013)

yousef8824 said:


> Get asus memopad 7hd
> 
> sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app

Click to collapse



i really impress by this model of ASUS memopad HD7..but bro where i purchase this product ,am from punjab,jalandhar. u can suggest me online shopping site cash on delivery.


----------



## freeborn86 (Aug 13, 2013)

*1GB RAM, Good camera, JB, Cyanogenmod support, durable battery*

Hi everyone!

I'm lookig for the best device which has the following features:

1GB RAM
Good Quality Camera
Cyanogenmod support
JellyBean 4.2+ (4.2 not that important)
Durable battery
200-250$ price range


Currenct candidate: ZTE V987
Waiting for alternatives!
Thanks!


----------



## yousef8824 (Aug 13, 2013)

freeborn86 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm lookig for the best device which has the following features:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Galaxy nexus from amazon for 250$

sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app


----------



## bifter (Aug 13, 2013)

I've seen a few articles about lately bemoaning the lack of any high-end smartphones with screens less than 4.7" in size. As far as I can see it's true! I'm coming to the end of a two year contract with a Desire S and, although it's a little small for Web browsing and reading, I don't want anything much bigger to be honest. It's not like I have small hands but big screens are useless for using one-handed and they are too big in a trouser pocket.

Ideally I'd like to go up to a 4" screen, 4.3" max (even my wife's old Galaxy S2 was too big for my liking). What, in your opinions, are the best phones with these form factors? Non-removable batteries and lack of SD card expansion are deal breakers for me too so that may rule a few out but I might consider them if they were qualitatively better on other counts or had good capacities to begin with.

Don't say a Nokia! :silly:


----------



## mhoss48 (Aug 13, 2013)

See the S4 mini, very decent specs. I would have sugested the One Mini but u need removable batt/Sd. Anw both are great and are 4.3"

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## K-alz (Aug 13, 2013)

nothing but the note series for this guy


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Aug 13, 2013)

bifter said:


> I've seen a few articles about lately bemoaning the lack of any high-end smartphones with screens less than 4.7" in size. As far as I can see it's true! I'm coming to the end of a two year contract with a Desire S and, although it's a little small for Web browsing and reading, I don't want anything much bigger to be honest. It's not like I have small hands but big screens are useless for using one-handed and they are too big in a trouser pocket.
> 
> Ideally I'd like to go up to a 4" screen, 4.3" max (even my wife's old Galaxy S2 was too big for my liking). What, in your opinions, are the best phones with these form factors? Non-removable batteries and lack of SD card expansion are deal breakers for me too so that may rule a few out but I might consider them if they were qualitatively better on other counts or had good capacities to begin with.
> 
> Don't say a Nokia! :silly:

Click to collapse



Sgh-i577

sent from my SGH-I577/LiquidSmooth/1.5oc LZ kernel


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## SurrealDelight (Aug 13, 2013)

*8 Inch Tablet*

I want a nice, long lasting tablet under 8 inches. I will be using this tablet for:

Notetaking
Media (Movie Playback, music quality, etc.)
Reading (Sharp text)
Light Gaming

Stuff like that. If there is a tablet coming out soon that is better than the ones out now that would better fit my needs, don't hesitate to post it aswell


----------



## kpro1996 (Aug 13, 2013)

hello 
My phone (HTC pico) broke a couple days ago by water damage (salt water:crying
so now I'm looking for a new one, but I do not know where I should start looking.

I want a slightly bigger screen size around 4'' (and if possible hardened glass which does not scratch) like @bifter
I would like a good camera and a durable battery like @freeborn86

I got 200 - 250 euros to spend and I would like to quote this:


> Non-removable batteries and lack of SD card expansion are deal breakers for me too so that may rule a few out but I might consider them if they were qualitatively better on other counts or had good capacities to begin with.

Click to collapse



hope you guys can help me finding a new phone


----------



## sauprankul (Aug 14, 2013)

dappwl said:


> The title says it all...
> 
> Would you guys say that the Galaxy S4 is a good all-around smartphone according to today's general standards? I know that the reviews have been very positive, but I'm just curious if you guys have a different opinion on it.
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



On paper. Maybe.
But that thing is flimsy as hell, and will bend around, causing cracks in the LCD.
Wait for the Moto x or something.
Don't get the HTC One either. Its is plagued by ubiquitous defects, like blue tint and noise, yellow screens, cracking lenses, bricking phones, etc.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Aug 14, 2013)

sauprankul said:


> On paper. Maybe.
> But that thing is flimsy as hell, and will bend around, causing cracks in the LCD.
> Wait for the Moto x or something.
> Don't get the HTC One either. Its is plagued by ubiquitous defects, like blue tint and noise, yellow screens, cracking lenses, bricking phones, etc.

Click to collapse



Agreed...

sent from my SGH-I577/LiquidSmooth/1.5oc LZ kernel


----------



## someguyatx (Aug 14, 2013)

zedmk2 said:


> Wow, this might be perfect for what I'm looking for. Thanks!
> 
> edit: just put 2+2 together and realized it's gsm. I still have to finish out my verizon contract since I busted my up old phone only a year after upgrading. Any other options from folk?

Click to collapse



Somewhat similar situation except on Sprint.  I grabbed an old Nexus S 4G on ebay for $65 shipped in very good condition.  You should be able to find a similar deal on the Verizon version.  I only have a few months till upgrade though the phone will hold me over it is a 2 year old phone.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Aug 14, 2013)

Just curious..no harm...but why would anyone get on a plan without sim? At least with sim you can network unlock and take it elsewhere..just curious...

sent from my SGH-I577/LiquidSmooth/1.5oc LZ kernel


----------



## bifter (Aug 14, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> See the S4 mini, very decent specs. I would have sugested the One Mini but u need removable batt/Sd. Anw both are great and are 4.3"
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'm not saying never to non-removeable batteries, probably shouldn't have described it as a deal breaker. Having looked around a little more the Motorola Razr i looks interesting, the form factor is small due to the edge to edge screen and it may be more in my price bracket - a lot will depend on whether Orange let me roll over my loyalty bonus.


----------



## bifter (Aug 14, 2013)

bifter said:


> I'm not saying never to non-removeable batteries, probably shouldn't have described it as a deal breaker. Having looked around a little more the Motorola Razr i looks interesting, the form factor is small due to the edge to edge screen and it may be more in my price bracket - a lot will depend on whether Orange let me roll over my loyalty bonus.

Click to collapse



The Razr i comes with a 2000mAh battery which should be sufficient and the spec is still semi-decent. The lack of LTE compatibility doesn't worry me too much as I think 4G will come at a premium for some time to come. This handset may well be my fallback if I can't get a S4 Mini however not many retailers carry them, good deals are available on 3 with decent cashback (not redemption) via Quidco.


----------



## pituca292 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi guys! May anyone help me?
I want to buy a mobile phone, but I'm in doubt between Jiayu G3ST (G3S Turbo) and Iocean X7 Turbo (Chinese phones) and I think the main difference (besides the screen size) is the screen resolution, which at first is 1280x720 and the second at 1920x1080. Do you think that in daily use, there is big difference?
If you know the models, is there any other difference between them to help me choose between them?
Sorry for bad English, I'm Brazilian.


----------



## fayez107 (Aug 14, 2013)

I need help choosing Ainol Novo 9 Spark or Ainol Novo 10 Eternal (also known as captain).

I like the Novo 9 Spark but I read it has wifi problems and low speaker volume and it's retina display eats a lot of battery.

Where as Eternal (Captain) has no WiFi problems,  a better battery life as its 1200x800 display and decent volume. But it has a cheap poor performance CPU and GPU ..


Sent from my GT-I9105


----------



## yousef8824 (Aug 14, 2013)

fayez107 said:


> I need help choosing Ainol Novo 9 Spark or Ainol Novo 10 Eternal (also known as captain).
> 
> I like the Novo 9 Spark but I read it has wifi problems and low speaker volume and it's retina display eats a lot of battery.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Get novo 10"

sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app


----------



## Arch9 (Aug 15, 2013)

SurrealDelight said:


> I want a nice, long lasting tablet under 8 inches. I will be using this tablet for:
> 
> Notetaking
> Media (Movie Playback, music quality, etc.)
> ...

Click to collapse



get new nexus 7 or Galaxy note 8


----------



## dronepod (Aug 15, 2013)

zedmk2 said:


> Looking for an inbetween phone.
> 
> Dropped my razr maxx in the pool this weekend. (I'm very, very sad ). But now I need a new phone... I don't have enough money to rebuy the maxx or a newest gen phone right now. I'm on verizon with unlimited data, so I need to get a phone outright to not lose the unlimited data.
> 
> Anyone have a suggestion for an inbetweener phone until I can save enough to get something brand new? 4G LTE would be nice, but I know it might not be possible. I'm looking only to spend ~100$ until I can save up the ~500$ for a new phone.

Click to collapse



Where do you live? I've read about blu phone in US.. It seem pretty good to fill your inbetween phone.. If you live anywhere else.. Consider getting a mid end phone from china.. They cost low but perform high..  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kformeck (Aug 16, 2013)

So what does everyone think about the LG G2?  That thing seems like a total powerhouse, I just hope LG's software does slow it down or cause any lag


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 16, 2013)

kformeck said:


> So what does everyone think about the LG G2?  That thing seems like a total powerhouse, I just hope LG's software does slow it down or cause any lag

Click to collapse



I just hope that the Nexus 5 will be based on it....

I've saved about 400 dollars and resisted buying a new phone just to see if the Nexus 5 is any good....

A snapdragon 800 is beast...

Now back to the G2. I like the raw specs and all but the LG UI just sucks.... Its worse than touch wiz(how is that possible?)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Aug 16, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> I just hope that the Nexus 5 will be based on it....
> 
> I've saved about 400 dollars and resisted buying a new phone just to see if the Nexus 5 is any good....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There's worse than tw?? Haha

sent from my SGH-I577/LiquidSmooth/1.5oc LZ kernel


----------



## kformeck (Aug 16, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> I just hope that the Nexus 5 will be based on it....
> 
> I've saved about 400 dollars and resisted buying a new phone just to see if the Nexus 5 is any good....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



rumor has it that the Nexus "5" will be based on the G2.  I heard it will look similar to the Nexus 4, but with the G2 specs minus the Snapdragon 800, which will be swapped out for a Snapdragon 600 to keep the costs low.  I haven't heard anything about the power button on the back though.

---------- Post added at 11:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 PM ----------




InkSlinger420 said:


> There's worse than tw?? Haha
> 
> sent from my SGH-I577/LiquidSmooth/1.5oc LZ kernel

Click to collapse



seriously, the S4 has great specs, but I went to my local best buy to try it out, I blown away by all the bloatware on it.  The only nice thing about it is the multi-window feature, which I think is the best multi-tasking feature android has seen to date.  these days I'm all about AOSP.  I would love to get my hands a Nexus, but since Verizon is the only decent carrier around me, I don't see that happening any time soon


----------



## AbdulJalil94 (Aug 16, 2013)

I have been using Samsung Galaxy Gio which I bought from my friend. Now I want to buy my own device. I am confused between two devices. Shall I buy Sony Xperia U or HTC Desire C? Please give detailed answer. Thanks.


----------



## nowell29 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey crowd. I am looking for a verizon upgrade that will get good dev attention.  I know the nexus series is granted that but the samsungs, and a couple htc's or lg's are tempting too.  I used to pull nightlies each night when i was younger and stupid, but now  want stable with all accesories working and not missing functionality like bluetooth or wifi bouncing or camera grief.  So i dont want to pick shiny over reliable.  Thoughts?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kuzeykutupdayisi (Aug 16, 2013)

nowell29 said:


> Hey crowd. I am looking for a verizon upgrade that will get good dev attention.  I know the nexus series is granted that but the samsungs, and a couple htc's or lg's are tempting too.  I used to pull nightlies each night when i was younger and stupid, but now  want stable with all accesories working and not missing functionality like bluetooth or wifi bouncing or camera grief.  So i dont want to pick shiny over reliable.  Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse




I think you should buy LG G2. It's the best phone out there for android right now. Or you could wait for Nexus 5. I think these two are best phones available. I personnaly dont like samsung, and dont recommend it because of obvious reasons. I like HTC One but it kinda get older since Snapdragon 800 devices coming out. So i recommend you these two :good:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## mhoss48 (Aug 16, 2013)

kuzeykutupdayisi said:


> I think you should buy LG G2. It's the best phone out there for android right now. Or you could wait for Nexus 5. I think these two are best phones available. I personnaly dont like samsung, and dont recommend it because of obvious reasons. I like HTC One but it kinda get older since Snapdragon 800 devices coming out. So i recommend you these two :good:

Click to collapse



Its the best spec'd not the best. The S4 has also awesome specs but lags, so we shld wait and see, the htc one has the lowest specs (between the 3) but out.preforms the S4 in normal stuff. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Darlantin (Aug 17, 2013)

*Samsung GS3 vs "Tablet"?*

Hey everyone,

Some advice would be greatly appreciated. I currently have the Samsung Galaxy S3, while I use it for normal phone functions and other miscellaneous things, ive notived most of my at home/down time is spent gaming on it. Nothing super graphically intensive but some games do cause occasionaly lag or even crashes on my S3.

  So what im looking for primarily is an affordable 7-9" tablet for home use that will out-perform the S3(for games) without killing my bank account.

Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## mhoss48 (Aug 17, 2013)

Darlantin said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Some advice would be greatly appreciated. I currently have the Samsung Galaxy S3, while I use it for normal phone functions and other miscellaneous things, ive notived most of my at home/down time is spent gaming on it. Nothing super graphically intensive but some games do cause occasionaly lag or even crashes on my S3.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 7 FHD, best choice.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## kformeck (Aug 17, 2013)

kuzeykutupdayisi said:


> I think you should buy LG G2. It's the best phone out there for android right now. Or you could wait for Nexus 5. I think these two are best phones available. I personnaly dont like samsung, and dont recommend it because of obvious reasons. I like HTC One but it kinda get older since Snapdragon 800 devices coming out. So i recommend you these two :good:

Click to collapse



He said he was on Verizon though, so it seems like the new Nexus will most likely be out of the question.  But I'm with you on the LG G2 recommendation, that phone is a beast.  I can't wait to try one out.


----------



## Felimenta97 (Aug 17, 2013)

Guys, my mom is looking for a new phone, that she will get in the US next week, when she's going to there, but she have some demands:

- If possible, be dual SIM. She has both a personal phone and one that she uses for her company. Each one at a different carrier. So, a Dual SIM would be good so she can carry only 1 phone. If not, she's going to let one at home and use only the company one, as everyone in my place is switching to the carrier the company uses. Tl;Dr: Dual SIM if possible.

- Must have NFC: Brazil is slowly starting to get NFC as a payment method in restaurants. It is being slowly implemented by her bank, and she wants to get rid of having to carry her credit card everywhere.

- Small-ish screen. Below 4 inches, not much more. She wants a small phone.

- A phone that should last: The phone should last 1.5 years at MINIMUM. Updates aren't important to her, neither a quad core processor, as the biggest usage will be calls/messages, and random internet browsing, but in terms of specs, it shouldn't start to get slow fast. The build quality needs to be as good so it works even after 2 years.

- Needs to be available in US NOW. She's going next week and can't wait for a phone to be released. Her best option would be Xperia M Dual, but sadly, the phone will take a while to show on US stores.

Thanks for help


----------



## K3n H1mur4 (Aug 17, 2013)

Felimenta97 said:


> Guys, my mom is looking for a new phone, that she will get in the US next week, when she's going to there, but she have some demands:
> 
> - If possible, be dual SIM. She has both a personal phone and one that she uses for her company. Each one at a different carrier. So, a Dual SIM would be good so she can carry only 1 phone. If not, she's going to let one at home and use only the company one, as everyone in my place is switching to the carrier the company uses. Tl;Dr: Dual SIM if possible.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If available there, Galaxy Ace 3. If not, she can get a Razr D3 here in Brazil.
I though of a dual-core, 1GB RAM phone, that should do for a while. The D3 was assured by Motorola to have at least one Android update beyond 4.2, so it might be usable for a couple years.


----------



## Felimenta97 (Aug 17, 2013)

***DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



K3n H1mur4 said:


> If available there, Galaxy Ace 3. If not, she can get a Razr D3 here in Brazil.
> I though of a dual-core, 1GB RAM phone, that should do for a while. The D3 was assured by Motorola to have at least one Android update beyond 4.2, so it might be usable for a couple years.

Click to collapse



As I said, she's going to the US next week, so we're currently looking for phones in the US. I'm going to take a look at Galaxy Ace 3... The Razr D3 is her best option if she can't find anything in the US...

Edit: Looks like Ace 3 isn't available in Best Buy neither Amazon...


----------



## K3n H1mur4 (Aug 17, 2013)

Felimenta97 said:


> As I said, she's going to the US next week, so we're currently looking for phones in the US. I'm going to take a look at Galaxy Ace 3... The Razr D3 is her best option if she can't find anything in the US...
> 
> Edit: Looks like Ace 3 isn't available in Best Buy neither Amazon...

Click to collapse



That's the sad point. According to GSMArena, those 3 (XPeria M, Ace 3 and Razr D3) are the only ones which fill your mom's needs: http://migre.me/fMwvs


----------



## Felimenta97 (Aug 18, 2013)

K3n H1mur4 said:


> That's the sad point. According to GSMArena, those 3 (XPeria M, Ace 3 and Razr D3) are the only ones which fill your mom's needs: http://migre.me/fMwvs

Click to collapse



Exactly, and only the Razr D3 is available... Looks like she will need to wait a little more... As a Sony fan, I'd tell her to get the Xperia M, but...But thanks for help bro


----------



## Mubs (Aug 18, 2013)

Is it true that the MTK6589T is just the overclocked version of the mtk6589?

I'm looking for a decent phone around £150 and was previously recommended the Archos 50 but thats over my price range and I dont feel as though I'm getting enough phone for my money :S

Do you think 2gb ram will significantly improve performance?

Cheers

Mubs


----------



## toroloco73 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi
I'm looking for a device about 4-4.3" with good hw (dual-core and 1GB ram) and with a good signal reception and a good making calls quality.
Now i have a Motorola Defy+ which has excellent and good quality making calls but it has a low hw.
In the other hand i have a Samsung Galaxy S2 that has a good hw but not a good signal reception, even i change a lor of modem settings

I think about new Motorola devices, like Droid Mini... small, good hw, and Motorola modem

Inviato dal mio GT-I9100 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## i9100g user (Aug 18, 2013)

Darlantin said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Some advice would be greatly appreciated. I currently have the Samsung Galaxy S3, while I use it for normal phone functions and other miscellaneous things, ive notived most of my at home/down time is spent gaming on it. Nothing super graphically intensive but some games do cause occasionaly lag or even crashes on my S3.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



All games run smooth on my S3(like Riptide GP2,Real racing 3,Nova 3 etc)
Try new Mali drivers,they improve gaming performance a LOT.(41 to 58 fps in epic citadel with new Mali drivers in 4.2.2)

Other wise new N7 is the best choice out there.




        Device: GT-I9300
Kernel:Googy max,dual boot
Rom:1st ROM Slim bean (4.2.2) with latest Mali drivers
2nd ROM CM 10.2(4.3)
CPU 900mhz;UV 
GPU 440mhz;UV


----------



## Darlantin (Aug 18, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> All games run smooth on my S3(like Riptide GP2,Real racing 3,Nova 3 etc)
> Try new Mali drivers,they improve gaming performance a LOT.(41 to 58 fps in epic citadel with new Mali drivers in 4.2.2)
> 
> Other wise new N7 is the best choice out there.
> ...

Click to collapse





If you could point me in the right direction to update the drivers for my phone? I'm semi tech savvy, but as far as mobile devices are concerned I guess I may as well be clueless(why else would I be here?) Thanks again!


----------



## yousef8824 (Aug 18, 2013)

toroloco73 said:


> Hi
> I'm looking for a device about 4-4.3" with good hw (dual-core and 1GB ram) and with a good signal reception and a good making calls quality.
> Now i have a Motorola Defy+ which has excellent and good quality making calls but it has a low hw.
> In the other hand i have a Samsung Galaxy S2 that has a good hw but not a good signal reception, even i change a lor of modem settings
> ...

Click to collapse



Lg l7 2
Galaxy s2 plus

sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app


----------



## toroloco73 (Aug 18, 2013)

I don't like LG devices, the L7 2 has only 768MB ram; and the S2 plus is worst than S2

Inviato dal mio GT-I9100 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## SsBloodY (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey, I am looking to buy a new smartphone. Over my usage of smartphones, especially android I've made a few conclusions.

1) On newer phones battery life is extremely poor.
2) Most are more powerful than my PC but I use them to check my email or send a watsapp msg and I don't need 4 quad core for this.
3) They are too large. I want a phone that is light, thick and I can wear it in my pocket comfortably. I don't want mini tablet.
4) They have bugs. At least the phones I have tried. Mostly HTCs the worst was my Sensation. I don't know if this is because of Android or HTC or Sense but there was so many minor bugs which were really annoying even after I changed a dozens of ROMS. Like
-Random shutdowns.
-When it gets a little cold the touch and phone became unresponsive (iphone has no problems)
-Power button not working properly
-Bad signal
-Wifi death grip
-Random software problems.

And they are many more which I cant recall right now.

I want to avoid those things if possible. The phone I am looking for:

1) Stability - proven phone that has no or minor bugs. This is very important for me. I want the phone to work not to make me work to fix it.
2) Battery life - I want a phone with a battery life that can last me at least a day with heavy usage without concerning. 3-4 days of battery life with light usage sounds great. 
3) Size - I want a normal sized phone but not too small. Something like the Iphone 4 (3,5 inch display) or a little bit more little is perfect. But a little bit larger won't hurt too.
4) XDA Support - I believe the phones with the most support here are the best. Or if they are not you can make them with all the ROMS and mods. So I am looking for a phone with lots of XDA developers working on it. 
5) Durability - I will prefer the phone to be durable and feel durable. I don't want fragile phones.
6) Specs - I don't care about specs if the things listed above are present in any phone. Of Course I want good specs good camera and display but I can I will sacrifice some of them for battery life or stability.

So let generalize: I want a stable phone for everyday usage. Stability and good battery life are the two most important criterias I also want good XDA support. From the specs I care most about the display but the specs overall can be less good as I said stability and battery life are the most important stuff. I like nexus phones. The pure android looks really nice and I think it will give less problems then custom UIs.

So Please recommend the phone I am looking for if it is a nexus that will be a bonus.

PP: I thought about getting Iphone 4/4s but I cant android is android!


----------



## laziafbaito (Aug 18, 2013)

*NOTE 2 and MOTO X*

For anyone out there looking for a execellent daily driver, I would suggest Note 2 and Moto X.

Note 2 = Big screen, great battery life and powerful CPU. (My current daily driver btw, so yeah, I strongly recommend this phone.) And if you can wait for the NOTE 3, wait for it. So far, the note series never disappointed me.

and if you're looking for a smaller phone, go for MOTO X, it's cheaper than s4 and HTC one and it has better battery life than them. Plus, why not try their new Touchless smartphone.

Here's a review of the MOTO X if you're looking for more info about the phone: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJTlB_S7ct0

NOTE 2 review: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdsMwGWvhO4

---------- Post added at 03:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:23 PM ----------




SsBloodY said:


> Hey, I am looking to buy a new smartphone. Over my usage of smartphones, especially android I've made a few conclusions.
> 
> 1) On newer phones battery life is extremely poor.
> 2) Most are more powerful than my PC but I use them to check my email or send a watsapp msg and I don't need 4 quad core for this.
> ...

Click to collapse



I recommend you MOTO X, here's a review. It is designed for someone like you(?) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJTlB_S7ct0 
It has longer battery life than HTC ONE AND S4 and it's cheaper from what I can remember.


----------



## AiZ_04 (Aug 18, 2013)

*Need Expert Adivce!*

Okay so, I have been surfing different Smartphones and I have narrowed the list down to two.


HTC Evo 4G+
LG Optimus LTE LU6200

Both are for the Korean market I know, but I don't really need LTE or 4G or data even.

So I had my heart on HTC, just because HTC and SENSE. But for the love of God, I cannot find any ENGLISH custom rom for HTC Evo 4G+ and that scares me. Don't know what to do, which one to buy.

P.S. Also please tell me which one has a better battery life, I like my juices I mean long battery life... :angel:


----------



## tocirah1 (Aug 19, 2013)

Looking for a 4.3" or smaller phone for the girlfriend.  Needs to have a decent camera, be under $400, and work on T-Mobile (US).

I'm currently looking at either the S4 Mini, Sony Xperia S, Motorola Droid RAZR M, HTC First.

Also, any chance of the new Moto Droid Mini being carrier-unlockable?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 19, 2013)

tocirah1 said:


> Looking for a 4.3" or smaller phone for the girlfriend.  Needs to have a decent camera, be under $400, and work on T-Mobile (US).
> 
> I'm currently looking at either the S4 Mini, Sony Xperia S, Motorola Droid RAZR M, HTC First.
> 
> Also, any chance of the new Moto Droid Mini being carrier-unlockable?

Click to collapse



I wouldn't reccomend by the Xperia S because it won't get anymore updates .

What about the HTC One Mini? What about the HTC One S? What about the Xperia L?

The Droid RAZR M won't work on T-Mobile. The Droid Mini is CDMa so it wouldn't work on any GSM network 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## i9100g user (Aug 19, 2013)

Darlantin said:


> If you could point me in the right direction to update the drivers for my phone? I'm semi tech savvy, but as far as mobile devices are concerned I guess I may as well be clueless(why else would I be here?) Thanks again!

Click to collapse



For new Mali drivers ,you will need to flash a 4.2.2 leaked ROM from Samsung or any other ROM with those drivers (official cm 10.1&10.2 have those).




        Device: GT-I9300
Kernel:Googy max,dual boot
Rom:1st ROM Slim bean (4.2.2) with latest Mali drivers
2nd ROM CM 10.2(4.3)
CPU 900mhz;UV 
GPU 440mhz;UV


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Aug 19, 2013)

Darlantin said:


> If you could point me in the right direction to update the drivers for my phone? I'm semi tech savvy, but as far as mobile devices are concerned I guess I may as well be clueless(why else would I be here?) Thanks again!

Click to collapse



Flash a custom 4.2.2
I would suggest root box 

Press thanks if I was helpful


----------



## honeeey2821 (Aug 19, 2013)

hello i like your thread  in future i want to help someone i suggest you thank you


----------



## phazer11 (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello everyone. I've been having problems with my Samsung Infuse (which I've had since release day) and I think it's on it's last legs. I posted in the Infuse forum to get some help with the issues I am having since reflashing it (so I can at least have something to use while I decide what to get next),

I like the screen size of my Infuse love it even. It's alright speed wise (especially if you consider it's faster than computers from the 80's and 90's lmao).
I've been a bit out of touch with phones so I don't really have much to go on. I'd like a good camera, I hear Nokia's new Lumia's camera is awesome (this coming from photographer's so it's not just the megapixel rating) however it's a Windows phone and meh I don't know. 

I like Android it's familiar and based on Linux. 
I'd also like to mention the carrier restriction I refuse to use anything other than AT&T. 
So ideas?


----------



## yousef8824 (Aug 19, 2013)

phazer11 said:


> Hello everyone. I've been having problems with my Samsung Infuse (which I've had since release day) and I think it's on it's last legs. I posted in the Infuse forum to get some help with the issues I am having since reflashing it (so I can at least have something to use while I decide what to get next),
> 
> I like the screen size of my Infuse love it even. It's alright speed wise (especially if you consider it's faster than computers from the 80's and 90's lmao).
> I've been a bit out of touch with phones so I don't really have much to go on. I'd like a good camera, I hear Nokia's new Lumia's camera is awesome (this coming from photographer's so it's not just the megapixel rating) however it's a Windows phone and meh I don't know.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 4

sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app


----------



## dodsont (Aug 19, 2013)

*S4*

I recommend getting the new Galaxy S4.  I have been using it for about 1 month now and I absolutely love it.  I am running CM nightlies and it is flawless.  Battery life is between 18-30hours with normal daily usage.


----------



## darthlogan (Aug 19, 2013)

Xiaomi M2A vs Jiayu G4 Advance.....who had better cam?

Enviado desde mi LT15i usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## phazer11 (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm still looking though next to the Nokia (camera wise) I'm thinking the Galaxy 4 as recommended above. The Nexus has the same in terms of camera that I have and the battery life doesn't sound so great.


----------



## mars83 (Aug 19, 2013)

*Looking for a tablet*

Hello guys,
If not you, no one can help me. For starters I can say that more equipment I see the more I confused I get.
I'm looking for a tablet. A must for me is couple of things: must be up to 10" big (preferably 7"-9"), must have 3G/LTE modem, stylus would be also perfect addon to that (Wacom digitizer?), if possible hi-res screen and decent performance. I can buy either Android or Windows tablet which can cost around 500€. A! And must be still supported by manufacturer and XDA! 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## zolo111 (Aug 20, 2013)

I need help picking the right phone for my needs:

Budget: up to $600
-Quad core CPU
-4.7"+ display
-2GB memory
-highest internal storage 
-mSD slot
-Front speakers like the HTC one, or  really good speakers at the back. I'll be using the loud speaker for calls + watch youtube videos (not looking for something spectacular, BUT has to be strong enough to be able to hear clearly with background noises and stuff; I consider the Galaxy S4's speaker low when I tested it with a call to my cell phone providers toll free #)
-Can charge through microUSB slot
-Good camera
-Big battery ( I can live with a battery that'll be good enough for a day's worth of mixed usage, playing games, watching videos, chat, browsing the internet..etc) or carrying 2-3 batteries.
-BT, GPS..etc
-As close to stock Android as possible.

Sadly I can't seem to find a good brand phone that has all the requirements, except the Chinese HTC One 802W.

I've been searching for the best Chinese phone but can't seem to find what I'm looking for. I've never bought chinese knockoff phones before; but I'm open for suggestions if that's what it takes to find the phone with all the req.s.

Previews phones: Google Nexus One, Samsung Galaxy S2, terrible loud speaker. HTC One, international version, I'll be selling it to my friend, I need more storage in my phone), Sony xperia Z, broken screen; sold it.

TIA


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 20, 2013)

zolo111 said:


> I need help picking the right phone for my needs:
> 
> Budget: up to $600
> -Quad core CPU
> ...

Click to collapse



One X+ ?

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ckshowtime (Aug 20, 2013)

*Pantech Discover*

I inherited this device when my Mom passed away earlier this year.  I can't decide if I like this device or if I would be better off with one of the samsung galaxy devices.  Thoughts?


----------



## zolo111 (Aug 20, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> One X+ ?
> 
> Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



The HTC one X+ is old stuff with 1gb memory..etc

Do you mean the HDC ONE X+? I can't seem to find one with more than 512mb/1GB memory!!

Edit:
What do you guys think about this phone? Is this seller legit? 
The seller is saying that it has dual front speakers, microSD & stuff!!
http://www.chinaecarts.com/htc-one-...hd-screen-2gb-ram-16gb-rom-p-1152.html?page=2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 20, 2013)

zolo111 said:


> The HTC one X+ is old stuff with 1gb memory..etc
> 
> Do you mean the HDC ONE X+? I can't seem to find one with more than 512mb/1GB memory!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I doubt it....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## mirchichamu (Aug 20, 2013)

zolo111 said:


> I need help picking the right phone for my needs:
> 
> Budget: up to $600
> -Quad core CPU
> ...

Click to collapse



I think zopo 980 or 990 may suite you. I'm planning to buy Zp990. 
Zopomobileshop.com 

Sent from my ZP950H using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ishwick (Aug 20, 2013)

ckshowtime said:


> I inherited this device when my Mom passed away earlier this year.  I can't decide if I like this device or if I would be better off with one of the samsung galaxy devices.  Thoughts?

Click to collapse



I suggest moving to a Galaxy device which has much user support anywhere.

---------- Post added at 01:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 PM ----------




zolo111 said:


> The HTC one X+ is old stuff with 1gb memory..etc
> 
> Do you mean the HDC ONE X+? I can't seem to find one with more than 512mb/1GB memory!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not HDC, he meant HTC. HTC One X+ is a good device. HDC is kind of a replica of HTC.

PS - chinaecarts is a sure place. but acc. to my knowledge they only sell replicas

---------- Post added at 01:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 PM ----------




mars83 said:


> Hello guys,
> If not you, no one can help me. For starters I can say that more equipment I see the more I confused I get.
> I'm looking for a tablet. A must for me is couple of things: must be up to 10" big (preferably 7"-9"), must have 3G/LTE modem, stylus would be also perfect addon to that (Wacom digitizer?), if possible hi-res screen and decent performance. I can buy either Android or Windows tablet which can cost around 500€. A! And must be still supported by manufacturer and XDA!
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



what about galaxy tab 3?


----------



## mars83 (Aug 20, 2013)

ishwick said:


> what about galaxy tab 3?

Click to collapse



Big no no to Galaxy Tab series. Had Tab2 and would never buy it (CM10.1 saved some experience). I was thinking about Note 10.1 but res is quite low.


----------



## yousef8824 (Aug 20, 2013)

mars83 said:


> Big no no to Galaxy Tab series. Had Tab2 and would never buy it (CM10.1 saved some experience). I was thinking about Note 10.1 but res is quite low.

Click to collapse



Archos 80 xenon

sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app


----------



## i9100g user (Aug 20, 2013)

zolo111 said:


> The HTC one X+ is old stuff with 1gb memory..etc
> 
> Do you mean the HDC ONE X+? I can't seem to find one with more than 512mb/1GB memory!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HTC one GE 




        Device: GT-I9300
Kernel:Googy max,dual boot
Rom:1st ROM Slim bean (4.2.2) with latest Mali drivers
2nd ROM CM 10.2(4.3)
CPU :Exynos 4412 Prime (ASV4) 900mhz;UV 
GPU: [email protected] 440mhz;UV


----------



## Nanaya Caasi (Aug 20, 2013)

*Dual bootable*

I would like a tablet that can dual boot android android and windows , (so an Intel Processor?)
I would like to know which is the cheapest tablet that adheres to these guide lines
-7" tablet or bigger
-microSD(optional)
-USB port
-Good camera
-Long battery life
-Physical Controls? (Or at least connectable controller)


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## dilster97 (Aug 20, 2013)

zolo111 said:


> The HTC one X+ is old stuff with 1gb memory..etc
> 
> Do you mean the HDC ONE X+? I can't seem to find one with more than 512mb/1GB memory!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The Chinese HTC One has a removable battery, card slot and dual sim capability. 
So it looks pretty legit to me. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## mirchichamu (Aug 20, 2013)

Nanaya Caasi said:


> I would like a tablet that can dual boot android android and windows , (so an Intel Processor?)
> I would like to know which is the cheapest tablet that adheres to these guide lines
> -7" tablet or bigger
> -microSD(optional)
> ...

Click to collapse



Samsung has launched one but it should be very costly. No standard chinese versions available yet... You can search Google for dual boot tablet. 

Sent from my ZP950H using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AgniD (Aug 20, 2013)

I need an emergency phone and have been looking at the Xperia M, L or T.
What would you guy recommend?

The M is the cheapest but it's still a week until it comes out at least
The L is the most expensive and I really don't like going over my already increased budget. But if it's worth the money, I'll bite.
The T is the oldest but still has good specs. It's even more expensive than the L but I get €100 cahsback from Sony.

Any advice is greatly appreciated!
Thanks.


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 20, 2013)

AgniD said:


> I need an emergency phone and have been looking at the Xperia M, L or T.
> What would you guy recommend?
> 
> The M is the cheapest but it's still a week until it comes out at least
> ...

Click to collapse



Considering the cash back definitely Xperia T.
Else get L, in Xperia M you have a 4' screen, of which 0.5 would be used by the capacitive button strip, so it'll get pretty congested. 

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## AgniD (Aug 20, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Considering the cash back definitely Xperia T.
> Else get L, in Xperia M you have a 4' screen, of which 0.5 would be used by the capacitive button strip, so it'll get pretty congested.
> 
> Narrated by Morgan Freeman

Click to collapse



Thanks for your quick input.

I don't really mind a smaller screen when it comes to the M.
Also, the difference between GPU and CPU in the L and T: I don't really understand that much about specs but I guess the L has got a better GPU while the T has got a better CPU. Am I right, what's the difference in those anyway?


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 20, 2013)

AgniD said:


> Thanks for your quick input.
> 
> I don't really mind a smaller screen when it comes to the M.
> Also, the difference between GPU and CPU in the L and T: I don't really understand that much about specs but I guess the L has got a better GPU while the T has got a better CPU. Am I right, what's the difference in those anyway?

Click to collapse



Well if the screen size doesn't bug you M is a viable choice.
As for L vs T, L has a newer Cpu and Gpu than T, but for some weird reason it is unable to play 1080p videos, also recording is limited to 720p whereas the camera on T is pretty awesome and the Cpu Gpu though a generation behind, pack a punch.
What is your basic requirement, , that'd help recommend better.

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## ckshowtime (Aug 20, 2013)

ishwick said:


> I suggest moving to a Galaxy device which has much user support anywhere.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 PM ----------

Click to collapse



Thanks.  I kinda like the Samsung Galaxy Rugby Pro, smart phone but not huge like a lot of them


----------



## zolo111 (Aug 20, 2013)

mirchichamu said:


> I think zopo 980 or 990 may suite you. I'm planning to buy Zp990.
> Zopomobileshop.com
> 
> Sent from my ZP950H using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



 Thanks for the suggestions, but checking their forum it seems like their phones suffer from low speaker volume.

Is there ANY smart phone that meets my req.'s, with front speaker? The only one I can find is the HTC One made for Chinese market!




        Originally Posted by zolo111  View Post
I need help picking the right phone for my needs:

Budget: up to $600
-Quad core CPU
-4.7"+ display
-2GB memory
-highest internal storage 
-mSD slot
-Front speakers like the HTC one, or really good speakers at the back. I'll be using the loud speaker for calls + watch youtube videos (not looking for something spectacular, BUT has to be strong enough to be able to hear clearly with background noises and stuff; I consider the Galaxy S4's speaker low when I tested it with a call to my cell phone providers toll free #)
-Can charge through microUSB slot
-Good camera
-Big battery ( I can live with a battery that'll be good enough for a day's worth of mixed usage, playing games, watching videos, chat, browsing the internet..etc) or carrying 2-3 batteries.
-BT, GPS..etc
-As close to stock Android as possible.

Sadly I can't seem to find a good brand phone that has all the requirements, except the Chinese HTC One 802W.

I've been searching for the best Chinese phone but can't seem to find what I'm looking for. I've never bought chinese knockoff phones before; but I'm open for suggestions if that's what it takes to find the phone with all the req.s.

Previews phones: Google Nexus One, Samsung Galaxy S2, terrible loud speaker. HTC One, international version, I'll be selling it to my friend, I need more storage in my phone), Sony xperia Z, broken screen; sold it.

TIA


----------



## AgniD (Aug 21, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Well if the screen size doesn't bug you M is a viable choice.
> As for L vs T, L has a newer Cpu and Gpu than T, but for some weird reason it is unable to play 1080p videos, also recording is limited to 720p whereas the camera on T is pretty awesome and the Cpu Gpu though a generation behind, pack a punch.
> What is your basic requirement, , that'd help recommend better.
> 
> Narrated by Morgan Freeman

Click to collapse



Well, I went with the T. I figured you can't go wrong with €250 for that phone.
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Droidlover123 (Aug 21, 2013)

How is Xperia M??
If anyone here owns it please tell me how is its display and performance???
And please upload its screen shots at some file hosting site(full resolution) as uploading at xda degrades quality!!

Sent from my C1505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## impactor (Aug 21, 2013)

I had HTC Desire for nearly 3 years, and it is a great phone, but I think it is time to upgrade, because:

- it is annoyingly slow with my regular set of programs installed, even on fastest available roms
- it doesn't have kernel 3.0, and because of that JB roms have shortcomings 
- a little bit too small screen for GPS navigation
- really crappy camera
- somewhat short battery life


Some time ago I had a chance to look at Galaxy S2 in person and it looked like a perfect phone (at least for 2 minutes I had it in my hands).
Somewhat bigger screen, more internal storage, kernel 3.0.

I use custom roms, so big development community is important for me. I have been spoiled by Desire as it (still) has a large one.

Galaxy S2 would cost me around 170-200 euro to get it. 

Should I take that, or look for something else in this price range?

My requirements:
- larger screen (not necessarily much larger)
- android (duh)
- solid build quality
- large development community
- noticeably faster CPU than Desire (Dual+ core would come in handy)
- microUSB
- good/very good camera
- good battery life
- price up to 200 euro (used)
- would be nice if it had FM transmitter (not receiver) but it is not necessary
- it must by BLACK or therebout


----------



## jayc137 (Aug 21, 2013)

Droidlover123 said:


> How is Xperia M??
> If anyone here owns it please tell me how is its display and performance???
> And please upload its screen shots at some file hosting site(full resolution) as uploading at xda degrades quality!!
> 
> Sent from my C1505 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



My friends owns one (bought yesterday). 
If you want some pics PM me

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## phazer11 (Aug 21, 2013)

phazer11 said:


> Hello everyone. I've been having problems with my Samsung Infuse (which I've had since release day) and I think it's on it's last legs. I posted in the Infuse forum to get some help with the issues I am having since reflashing it (so I can at least have something to use while I decide what to get next),
> 
> I like the screen size of my Infuse love it even. It's alright speed wise (especially if you consider it's faster than computers from the 80's and 90's lmao).
> I've been a bit out of touch with phones so I don't really have much to go on. I'd like a good camera, I hear Nokia's new Lumia's camera is awesome (this coming from photographer's so it's not just the megapixel rating) however it's a Windows phone and meh I don't know.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm leaning towards the Samsung Galaxy 4 anyone else have any suggestions? There are just so many phones to look through it is kind of daunting.


----------



## mhoss48 (Aug 21, 2013)

I am thinking of getting the LG G2, but it will be my first LG device, the thing am most scared of and always was, is the UI, i think it is a rubbish copy of samsung UI (which IMO is ugly,no offence) which LG has made it worse. I hate the color scheme. So shld i make the shoot and try it? BTW does it has similar UI like the G Pro ? 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Droidlover123 (Aug 21, 2013)

akiratoriyama said:


> My friends owns one (bought yesterday).
> If you want some pics PM me
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Check your pm

Sent from my C1505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 21, 2013)

AgniD said:


> Well, I went with the T. I figured you can't go wrong with €250 for that phone.
> Thanks again for your help.

Click to collapse



Congrats!





impactor said:


> I had HTC Desire for nearly 3 years, and it is a great phone, but I think it is time to upgrade, because:
> 
> - it is annoyingly slow with my regular set of programs installed, even on fastest available roms
> - it doesn't have kernel 3.0, and because of that JB roms have shortcomings
> ...

Click to collapse





phazer11 said:


> I'm leaning towards the Samsung Galaxy 4 anyone else have any suggestions? There are just so many phones to look through it is kind of daunting.

Click to collapse



It sure is.
S2 is a great phone (100%, since I bought one few months back)
But S4 is a league apart.
But it won't fall under your specified budget most probably. 



mhoss48 said:


> I am thinking of getting the LG G2, but it will be my first LG device, the thing am most scared of and always was, is the UI, i think it is a rubbish copy of samsung UI (which IMO is ugly,no offence) which LG has made it worse. I hate the color scheme. So shld i make the shoot and try it? BTW does it has similar UI like the G Pro ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



If you hate the colors, there isn't much to do without root.
But for the UI, just install a launcher from the market. It shouldn't bother your buying decision. 
As for the UI close up, watch a youtube video for the phone.
You'll get the details. Also if possible just visit a store and fiddle a bit. 

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## CeesitarJet (Aug 21, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> I am thinking of getting the LG G2, but it will be my first LG device, the thing am most scared of and always was, is the UI, i think it is a rubbish copy of samsung UI (which IMO is ugly,no offence) which LG has made it worse. I hate the color scheme. So shld i make the shoot and try it? BTW does it has similar UI like the G Pro ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yes 

Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## mov2day (Aug 22, 2013)

*which one to choose*

Hi all,,, im palnning to buy a new mobile ... My budget is 14K.. please help me in selecting a good one... 
Till now i have decided Samsun Galaxy S Advance ... Is there any other device with better Specs in this price reange ???? 


Thanks in Advance


----------



## mirchichamu (Aug 22, 2013)

mov2day said:


> Hi all,,, im palnning to buy a new mobile ... My budget is 14K.. please help me in selecting a good one...
> Till now i have decided Samsun Galaxy S Advance ... Is there any other device with better Specs in this price reange ????
> 
> 
> Thanks in Advance

Click to collapse



What is 14k? Is it Rs 14k? If you are an Indian then better you go to facebook.com/android where many Indians will guide you promptly. 

Sent from my ZP950H using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jayc137 (Aug 22, 2013)

mov2day said:


> Hi all,,, im palnning to buy a new mobile ... My budget is 14K.. please help me in selecting a good one...
> Till now i have decided Samsun Galaxy S Advance ... Is there any other device with better Specs in this price reange ????
> 
> 
> Thanks in Advance

Click to collapse



Save some money and then maybe Xperia M

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 22, 2013)

mov2day said:


> Hi all,,, im palnning to buy a new mobile ... My budget is 14K.. please help me in selecting a good one...
> Till now i have decided Samsun Galaxy S Advance ... Is there any other device with better Specs in this price reange ????
> 
> 
> Thanks in Advance

Click to collapse







akiratoriyama said:


> Save some money and then maybe Xperia M
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Xperia M is definitely the best bet.
And it will be around 14-15k.

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## jayc137 (Aug 22, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Xperia M is definitely the best bet.
> And it will be around 14-15k.
> 
> Narrated by Morgan Freeman

Click to collapse



Friend bought it for 15.5k

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## qwerty warrior (Aug 22, 2013)

hi guys i own a One S and i want to upgrade to another 4.3 inch device with a Three button layout 

and its seems i cant find any company the makes phones with those specs

HTC has gone with the awkward two button lay out  :/


im currently looking at the HTC first
basically an AOSP build with LTE  and a great sturdy build
but lack of future updates and an almost dead dev section it doesn't look that good 


what im looking for basically is a 4.3 inch phone, three button layout and an active dev community 
if non exists 
are there any news about upcoming 4.3 phones ?


----------



## mov2day (Aug 22, 2013)

*which one is best*

pls help me in selecting a better one.which phone  is good for gaming 
1. Samsung galaxy S Advance
2. Sony Xperia M

help me totally confused


----------



## yousef8824 (Aug 22, 2013)

mov2day said:


> pls help me in selecting a better one.which phone  is good for gaming
> 1. Samsung galaxy S Advance
> 2. Sony Xperia M
> 
> help me totally confused

Click to collapse



Xperia m

sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app


----------



## mhoss48 (Aug 22, 2013)

qwerty warrior said:


> hi guys i own a One S and i want to upgrade to another 4.3 inch device with a Three button layout
> 
> and its seems i cant find any company the makes phones with those specs
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



S4 mini. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## phazer11 (Aug 22, 2013)

Well price isn't the real issue here it's that I want to keep my carrier AT&T. I need to renew my contract anyways so I can get a Samsung Galaxy S4 for $199.99 or a Nokia Lumia 1020 for $299.99. As I said before I'm leaning towards the S4 because it's Android which I'm familiar with an know I'll be able to trick it out once I get it rooted. Lumia on the other hand is Windows 8 Mobile so idk. 

Pretty much anything on AT&T's site is an option (except the atrocity that is the iPhone series) I could also get an unlocked phone I suppose but it'd have to be less than $600-700 or so.

Of course I'd like a good camera and decent sized screen. I'm a photo and video nut so nothing under 10MP will do. Of course, MP rating isn't everything the lens is important as well and just a high MP rating doesn't mean anything. Thought the Lumia's 41MP camera is supposed to be pretty darn good from what I've heard from a couple friends.


----------



## K3n H1mur4 (Aug 23, 2013)

qwerty warrior said:


> hi guys i own a One S and i want to upgrade to another 4.3 inch device with a Three button layout
> 
> and its seems i cant find any company the makes phones with those specs
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nothing amazing on the 4.3" range, maybe HTC One Mini suites your needs. Another option is Xiaomi Mi2, though those are a bit hard to get and IDK about its community support (it comes stock with MIUI, which is based on CM, so maube there's hope). I think it's the best 4.3" device available.







phazer11 said:


> Well price isn't the real issue here it's that I want to keep my carrier AT&T. I need to renew my contract anyways so I can get a Samsung Galaxy S4 for $199.99 or a Nokia Lumia 1020 for $299.99. As I said before I'm leaning towards the S4 because it's Android which I'm familiar with an know I'll be able to trick it out once I get it rooted. Lumia on the other hand is Windows 8 Mobile so idk.
> 
> Pretty much anything on AT&T's site is an option (except the atrocity that is the iPhone series) I could also get an unlocked phone I suppose but it'd have to be less than $600-700 or so.
> 
> Of course I'd like a good camera and decent sized screen. I'm a photo and video nut so nothing under 10MP will do. Of course, MP rating isn't everything the lens is important as well and just a high MP rating doesn't mean anything. Thought the Lumia's 41MP camera is supposed to be pretty darn good from what I've heard from a couple friends.

Click to collapse



S3 had this fame of amazing camera, S4 should be up to it, too. If you can wait some time, XPeria Z1 (Honami) will be out in a few days/weeks, with a top-notch camera, probably the best one ever put in an Android phone, but obviously it'll take some time to get a nice dev community, like any new phone.

Sent using XDA for Android


----------



## cocokasper (Aug 23, 2013)

*seatingidameca*

GS4 is a sweet handset

---------- Post added at 11:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 PM ----------

I'm posting around to get 10 posts. so I can, give my advice on infamous's Alpha S4 rom and bioshock kernal I'm running right now

I'd recommend the GS4 with this ROM and Kernal if you are on AT&T. The 3minit framework is AMAZING. it's like a theme kitchen in a settings menu app. Chance all your themes, colors fonts ect. check out the changelog. 

I'd perfer a Rom based off T-mobile, or porting the wifi calls feature. But I doubt it will happen on any ATT based rom. (im a tmobile customer)

this rom has the kernals and installs for both ATT and Tmobile versions. 

save some money and don't get the NEXUS. Don't need it. the GS4 has it all.  Just get the 13mpx camera one. unless you want an 8mpx camera an water resistant phone.. 

I'm sure lots of other people will agree get the GS4.


----------



## atha959 (Aug 23, 2013)

hi
i am plannig to buy a v860 alcatel phone....
does anybody advice me smt? thanks


----------



## phazer11 (Aug 24, 2013)

K3n H1mur4 said:


> S3 had this fame of amazing camera, S4 should be up to it, too. If you can wait some time, XPeria Z1 (Honami) will be out in a few days/weeks, with a top-notch camera, probably the best one ever put in an Android phone, but obviously it'll take some time to get a nice dev community, like any new phone.
> 
> Sent using XDA for Android

Click to collapse



I'm not opposed to waiting I just hope it's soon whatever I get. My Infuse is just acting sick and I think I've worn the screen's touchpad out because it doesn't let me type half the time in the text messenger anymore. This is all with a factory reset, a root and a fresh kernel so yeah...


----------



## eddie864 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Desire 500??*

My HTC Desire S is coming up for an upgrade after two years.  It's been a great phone, very much the decent but middle range phone for most of the time i've owned it.  The missus now has an HTC One X which is great if a little big.

I'm totally lost with all the new phones.  I'm not over keen on the Samsung Galaxy's although I'm not totally sure why.  I'm not keen on the HTC One metal body either - doesn't feel too nice.  The mini is no better and has only 16GB of unexpandable memory (daft idea).  In fact there are few phones with decent memory or a card slot to expand it.

I really wanted to try an HTC One X+ but they just aren't being offered on contracts anymore, odd since they are a flagship phone from only 6 months ago!  I'm a bit lost.  Anyway, I've seen a bit on a new HTC called the Desire 500.  It seems a good middle range phone, sense 5 and it has a card slot.  Would the One X or One X+ be a better phone?

Any suggestions?  I've never used an android phone without sense so I've no idea what I'd be missing or gaining.


----------



## terakunomiya (Aug 24, 2013)

eddie864 said:


> My HTC Desire S is coming up for an upgrade after two years.  It's been a great phone, very much the decent but middle range phone for most of the time i've owned it.  The missus now has an HTC One X which is great if a little big.
> 
> I'm totally lost with all the new phones.  I'm not over keen on the Samsung Galaxy's although I'm not totally sure why.  I'm not keen on the HTC One metal body either - doesn't feel too nice.  The mini is no better and has only 16GB of unexpandable memory (daft idea).  In fact there are few phones with decent memory or a card slot to expand it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



vote for htc one or butterfly s


----------



## FernBch (Aug 24, 2013)

I am nearing the end of my contract with Sprint and because they don't have local service I am going to Verizon, so I have a couple questions.

First. I have always liked Motorola devices. They seem to have the best reception and physical build. Do any of the current Moto phones still have an  unlockable bootloader? As with my previous device (Photon 4G), it will only be a matter of days before I will unlock, root, install a custom recovery, and flash a custom ROM. Are there any recommendations or things to look out for?

Second is battery life and features. What is good as far as Moto is concerned?

And finally. I have been eyeing the Samsung Galaxy S4. Is it a good device? The main thing for me is reception and I have heard that Samsung's radios are not always the best. A phone that has a great camera and is very customizable by different ROMs doesn't mean a whole lot when reception is poor when you are in an area where coverage is excellent.

Also, is the bootloader on the GS3 or GS4 unlockable? Whatever I wind up with I really would like to run Cyanogenmod on it and not being able to do so could really be a deal breaker for any device.

So lets have it. What does everyone suggest?


----------



## Mukesh7 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi i m going to buy micromax mobile by next week ...but m cnfused with canvas 2 ,canvas 2 plus and canvas hd ....pls suggest me any one among this three models 


Sent from my GT-S5302 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jayc137 (Aug 24, 2013)

Mukesh7 said:


> Hi i m going to buy micromax mobile by next week ...but m cnfused with canvas 2 ,canvas 2 plus and canvas hd ....pls suggest me any one among this three models
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5302 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Canvas HD is the best of those 3 I suppose
Canvas 2 plus is also good if you can buy it considerably cheaper
Canvas 2 is crap (Have tested it once)


Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 24, 2013)

Mukesh7 said:


> Hi i m going to buy micromax mobile by next week ...but m cnfused with canvas 2 ,canvas 2 plus and canvas hd ....pls suggest me any one among this three models
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5302 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Why not get a phone with reliable after sale service. 
In that range Xperia L > Xperia M > Galaxy S Advance

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## Salahuddin91 (Aug 24, 2013)

Note 2 or S3

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 24, 2013)

Hey guys,
I got my Galaxy Y as a first phone, then made a BAD decision of getting myself a Lumia 510. Now I want to move on to a better phone but I have a loooooong history of loosing phones so I would like to keep it cheap.
I have came down to Xolo Q 700 and Micromax Canvas 2. If you know better options let me know.
Thanks.


Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## Droidlover123 (Aug 24, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hey guys,
> I got my Galaxy Y as a first phone, then made a BAD decision of getting myself a Lumia 510. Now I want to move on to a better phone but I have a loooooong history of loosing phones so I would like to keep it cheap.
> I have came down to Xolo Q 700 and Micromax Canvas 2. If you know better options let me know.
> Thanks.
> ...

Click to collapse



Try xperia m

Sent from my C1505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## DVL2711 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Xolo q1000*

Hi guys, I'm going to buy *xolo q1000*, please give me ur experience about any problems related to dis device.


----------



## yousef8824 (Aug 24, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hey guys,
> I got my Galaxy Y as a first phone, then made a BAD decision of getting myself a Lumia 510. Now I want to move on to a better phone but I have a loooooong history of loosing phones so I would like to keep it cheap.
> I have came down to Xolo Q 700 and Micromax Canvas 2. If you know better options let me know.
> Thanks.
> ...

Click to collapse



Lenovo 706

sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app


----------



## rafaelcantarela (Aug 24, 2013)

Does anybody knows if Samsung is going to launch a new model? S5 maybe? 
I'm going to USA next month and I like to buy the best Android phone, with a good price, cause here in Brazil electronics are very expensive! 

Wich is the best Android phone today? 

I like S3 very much, I'm running CM10.1 unofficial temasek and is really fast, but I'd like a better battery faster as this or better! 

Can anyone help me? 

Enviado de meu GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 24, 2013)

Droidlover123 said:


> Try xperia m
> 
> Sent from my C1505 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Will look into it

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## jayc137 (Aug 24, 2013)

rafaelcantarela said:


> Does anybody knows if Samsung is going to launch a new model? S5 maybe?
> I'm going to USA next month and I like to buy the best Android phone, with a good price, cause here in Brazil electronics are very expensive!
> 
> Wich is the best Android phone today?
> ...

Click to collapse



Note 3 will be launched after some time I suppose
S5 has no chances to release before 2014 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## kensalvo (Aug 24, 2013)

rafaelcantarela said:


> Does anybody knows if Samsung is going to launch a new model? S5 maybe?
> I'm going to USA next month and I like to buy the best Android phone, with a good price, cause here in Brazil electronics are very expensive!
> 
> Wich is the best Android phone today?
> ...

Click to collapse



perhaps the 'imminent model is the note 3


----------



## Droidlover123 (Aug 24, 2013)

Note 3 probably coming on September 4

Sent from my C1505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## eddie864 (Aug 24, 2013)

terakunomiya said:


> vote for htc one or butterfly s

Click to collapse



Never heard of the Butterfly before, I guess it's a model we aren't getting in the UK, but if they only made this phone with a smaller 4.3" screen it would be a winner I suspect.

Yeah the HTC One is a consideration but I don't really like the Aluminium body.  The poly plastic of the One X series is gorgeous and nice to hold.  I may just hold out and see what the Desire 500 is like, it's due to be out in the UK anytime.


----------



## patt2k (Aug 24, 2013)

would anyone say it's worth to use my contract upgrade date on Verizon on 9/25 and get HTC one or S4?
I am currently with iphone 5 will be giving it to my mother and I am afraid both S4 and One will be oudated quickly by newer device.

Any suggestions?


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 24, 2013)

patt2k said:


> would anyone say it's worth to use my contract upgrade date on Verizon on 9/25 and get HTC one or S4?
> I am currently with iphone 5 will be giving it to my mother and I am afraid both S4 and One will be oudated quickly by newer device.
> 
> Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



Outdating the previous model is the essence of technology. 
So obviously they'll be outdated by the end of the year maybe. 
But both S4 or HTC One are great models with at least 2 year guaranteed support. So it'll be wise to get anyone. 
Or as mentioned you can wait for the Note 3 if you want a phone with the "Latest" tag.

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## patt2k (Aug 24, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Outdating the previous model is the essence of technology.
> So obviously they'll be outdated by the end of the year maybe.
> But both S4 or HTC One are great models with at least 2 year guaranteed support. So it'll be wise to get anyone.
> Or as mentioned you can wait for the Note 3 if you want a phone with the "Latest" tag.
> ...

Click to collapse



Note 3 is just too big I would never consider it. I am thinking of GS4. We shall see. Thanks


----------



## sshuter (Aug 25, 2013)

S4


----------



## Droidlover123 (Aug 25, 2013)

Just going to buy xperia m
any final suggestions??
Should I finally get it and you know any problem associated with it???

Sent from my C1505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Tsukumogami (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi,

I'm currently deciding between two phones, either the Galaxy S4 or the Fujitsu Arrows NX F-06E.
It is important to note that I will buy either of these unlocked in Japan.
I would prefer the Arrows but I heard that after unlocking not everything works outside of Japan, most importantly the LTE. How much truth is to this?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## raffytheforc (Aug 25, 2013)

*Sony xperia p!*

sony xperia p is the best!


----------



## ImaxAndroid (Aug 25, 2013)

What about Galaxy Note 3?


----------



## bitpie (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi. Which phone is better? I read many bed review about s4 while i own s3 and cant complain. Does s4 is really trouble maker ?
I want to buy s4 for my g-f and decide i9505 bcs is unlocked which work on 4G but dont want to make bed choice.

Actually from http://goo.gl/YEIdFh


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks you guys for your help,  got a S 3 after all that brainstorming. :thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## mas5acre (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm hellbent on a snapdragon 800, a microsd card slot and a replaceable battery.

The two I'm most interested in are

The Note 3 and Korean LG G2.

Would love a smaller device with my 3 musts as long as its android.  I've read something about the Honami mini, but I doubt the battery will be removable.  I'm on straighttalk here in the US.

The Note 3 scares me because of its size, I know its not out but its dimentions are said to be similar to the Note 2.  Note 2 owners: Is it too big?

The Lg G2 scares me cause of compatibility issues with 3g bands.  Also I've read a couple of problems already as well as my current phone is an lg g2x, which reeked of problems.  

Anything I'm forgetting or phones I'm overlooking?


----------



## Dark Wraith (Aug 27, 2013)

mas5acre said:


> I'm hellbent on a snapdragon 800, a microsd card slot and a replaceable battery.
> 
> The two I'm most interested in are
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well personally what i feel is that a 6 inch screen is not hugely different from a 5 inch screen. Many people feel note 2 is huge but i can easily fit it in my pocket and i face no issues with the size.one more thing you are overlooking is the price. You have to shell out more for note 3. I am not a huge fan of LG phones and i'd go with note 3 if money is not an issue. But the ultimate choice is yours.If you are worried about size then i can tell you from personal experience that note 2 is pretty comfortable to use . Talking on the phone is slightly problematic but overall i'd vote for note 3


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## mas5acre (Aug 27, 2013)

Dark Wraith said:


> Well personally what i feel is that a 6 inch screen is not hugely different from a 5 inch screen. Many people feel note 2 is huge but i can easily fit it in my pocket and i face no issues with the size.one more thing you are overlooking is the price. You have to shell out more for note 3. I am not a huge fan of LG phones and i'd go with note 3 if money is not an issue. But the ultimate choice is yours.If you are worried about size then i can tell you from personal experience that note 2 is pretty comfortable to use . Talking on the phone is slightly problematic but overall i'd vote for note 3

Click to collapse



My first phone was a n900 mameo phone with a stylus.  The lg g2 I was looking at was like 945 USD for the Korean model on eBay. I don't think note 3 would be much more than a 1000.  I do miss a stylus.  But thanks for the input.

The one thing that I don't like about the note 3 is no optical image stabilization per rumors...as well as I like the HiFi inside the lg g2.  I think I'm leaning more towards the note 3 unless something crazy comes out like an xperia play 2.


----------



## lapius (Aug 27, 2013)

Hello. Im here to ask you what phone for me is the best. I want to start making apps for android with unity3D Android game engine. I need kind a fast and big screen. Probably 5" or bigger. I dont know much on phones so I need your help to decide. I dont know where to buy or search info. Please help be to find the best phone for me. I also want GPS, cuz Im traveling a lot.


----------



## i9100g user (Aug 27, 2013)

lapius said:


> Hello. Im here to ask you what phone for me is the best. I want to start making apps for android with unity3D Android game engine. I need kind a fast and big screen. Probably 5" or bigger. I dont know much on phones so I need your help to decide. I dont know where to buy or search info. Please help be to find the best phone for me. I also want GPS, cuz Im traveling a lot.

Click to collapse



Then go for a phone with a fast soc (Preferably Snapdragon 800 because of a  beastly GPU and  most devices in future will be using this Qualcomm soc making it easier to develop )
LG optimus G2,Xperia Z ultra or any other device with snapdragon 800 soc.

Or you can wait for note 3(w 3 GB ram ) ,honami,nexus 5 or HTC max.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## lapius (Aug 27, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Then go for a phone with a fast soc (Preferably Snapdragon 800 because of a  beastly GPU and  most devices in future will be using this Qualcomm soc making it easier to develop )
> LG optimus G2,Xperia Z ultra or any other device with snapdragon 800 soc.
> 
> Or you can wait for note 3(w 3 GB ram ) ,honami,nexus 5 or HTC max.
> ...

Click to collapse



But they are expensive, i have about 150$... so... I need not that fast, but cheap and good phone.


----------



## Dark Wraith (Aug 27, 2013)

lapius said:


> But they are expensive, i have about 150$... so... I need not that fast, but cheap and good phone.

Click to collapse



See i dont see how size matters with app development..screen size of 4.3 or 4.5 should be enuff.. Unless you wanna go for those chinese sets where you get big screen size but a bad processor

Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## WalkerBR (Aug 27, 2013)

That will depend on which country you're in.


----------



## Dark Wraith (Aug 27, 2013)

WalkerBR said:


> That will depend on which country you're in.

Click to collapse



Yeah good point...forgot to add that

Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lapius (Aug 27, 2013)

Dark Wraith said:


> See i dont see how size matters with app development..screen size of 4.3 or 4.5 should be enuff.. Unless you wanna go for those chinese sets where you get big screen size but a bad processor
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Well OK, dont bother with screen size for now, I just need the best phone for about 150USD I can get. Or maybe I should buy Tablet?


----------



## yousef8824 (Aug 27, 2013)

lapius said:


> Well OK, dont bother with screen size for now, I just need the best phone for about 150USD I can get. Or maybe I should buy Tablet?

Click to collapse



Blu dash 4.5

sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 28, 2013)

Whether you are considering a phone(or nor considering a phone) you should check put the Nexus 4! 

Its now 199 USD!!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## lapius (Aug 28, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Whether you are considering a phone(or nor considering a phone) you should check put the Nexus 4!
> 
> Its now 199 USD!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



where i can buy it?

Too bad...  





> We've lowered the price of #Nexus4. Get it for 25% off or more in Australia, Canada, Germany, Spain, Korea, US, UK:

Click to collapse



 I live in Lithuania....


----------



## sanspark (Aug 28, 2013)

*samsung s duos vs ascend p1*

attracted towards ascend p1 display and hardware feature, 

help me out in purchasing mobile at this price range (10,000 INR to 14,000 INR)

do you have any suggestions ?


----------



## jayc137 (Aug 28, 2013)

sanspark said:


> attracted towards ascend p1 display and hardware feature,
> 
> help me out in purchasing mobile at this price range (10,000 INR to 14,000 INR)
> 
> do you have any suggestions ?

Click to collapse



Xperia L/M ?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## Crytech (Aug 28, 2013)

akiratoriyama said:


> Xperia L/M ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Xperia L anytime...XM is In low-end and wil not get premium sony features...Plus updates wil not come...and Believe me Im XL user its fantastic...Evry hard core task is done like butter...



* ÇrYtËçH *


----------



## sanspark (Aug 28, 2013)

akiratoriyama said:


> Xperia L/M ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium

Click to collapse



thanks, but i came across some rumors about xperia's most of devices heat-up in-call !! even "Xperia Z"

is it so??


----------



## Droidlover123 (Aug 28, 2013)

Crytech said:


> Xperia L anytime...XM is In low-end and wil not get premium sony features...Plus updates wil not come...and Believe me Im XL user its fantastic...Evry hard core task is done like butter...
> 
> 
> 
> * ÇrYtËçH *

Click to collapse



Xperia m low end??!!!
Did you even know it's specs??its hardware leaving screen size and camera are same as xperia l.
It has otg support and more ppi in addition

Sent from my C1505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Crytech (Aug 28, 2013)

Droidlover123 said:


> Xperia m low end??!!!
> Did you even know it's specs??its hardware leaving screen size and camera are same as xperia l.
> It has otg support and more ppi in addition
> 
> Sent from my C1505 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




Lets see mate...U wont get updates...any...
And plz domt talk like noobs...increase in screen size decreases ppi


* ÇrYtËçH *


----------



## Droidlover123 (Aug 28, 2013)

Crytech said:


> Lets see mate...U wont get updates...any...
> And plz domt talk like noobs...increase in screen size decreases ppi
> 
> 
> * ÇrYtËçH *

Click to collapse



Obviousley decrease in screen = increase PPI...
And I talk like noob??? How come?
or its like If one don't agree with you then he is a noob...

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Crytech (Aug 28, 2013)

Droidlover123 said:


> Obviousley decrease in screen = increase PPI...
> And I talk like noob??? How come?
> or its like If one don't agree with you then he is a noob...
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




U were boasting about that ppi thingy so i said dont talk like noob...And u knw it too...I dont want someone to agree me coz m to the point and truth doesnt need proof...Carry on ur flaming on me due to ur hurted ego but this is not place...Let others utilise the thread for the purpose...



* ÇrYtËçH *


----------



## jayc137 (Aug 28, 2013)

Xperia M has NFC which is rarely found in phones in that price range  @Droidlover123 is right Xperia M is a good phone for its price

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Droidlover123 (Aug 28, 2013)

Crytech said:


> U were boasting about that ppi thingy so i said dont talk like noob...And u knw it too...I dont want someone to agree me coz m to the point and truth doesnt need proof...Carry on ur flaming on me due to ur hurted ego but this is not place...Let others utilise the thread for the purpose...
> 
> 
> 
> * ÇrYtËçH *

Click to collapse



I mentioned "PPI thingy" just bcoz its an advantage of xperia m over xperia l....what's nooby about that?????
And its seems ur ego to be hurted too as I didn't agreed with u at ur "update thingy" point!!!

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mov2day (Aug 28, 2013)

*Which is best*

Which one is best ????????????

Dual-core 1 GHz Cortex-A9   Vs   Dual-core 1 GHz Krait


----------



## Limpangpong (Aug 28, 2013)

which better Sony xperia M or xperia L ?


----------



## jayc137 (Aug 28, 2013)

Limpangpong said:


> which better Sony xperia M or xperia L ?

Click to collapse



Xperia L

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## NEXUSBOY (Aug 28, 2013)

Xperia l

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 02:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:46 PM ----------

Krait 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sanspark (Aug 28, 2013)

*heating issue??*

does anyone currently using xperia L here? do you find any heating issue on regular use?..


----------



## emtee_skull (Aug 28, 2013)

mas5acre said:


> truncated.....
> 
> The Note 3 scares me because of its size, I know its not out but its dimentions are said to be similar to the Note 2.  Note 2 owners: Is it too big?

Click to collapse



For me I love the 5.5 in screen in the note 2. I'll never go back to regular phones. Phablets all the way.  Now my wife loves to use my phone but doesn't like its size as a phone. She has a droid charge. Which brings me to my question. It's time for her upgrade. My 2 choices are S3 and S4 for her. Things that are important to her is turn on and go and battery life. 
I can get the S3 for 29.99 and the S4 for 149.99. I suspect that coming from the droid charge the S3 will be a very nice performance upgrade. I also like the S3 because it can be loaded with custom roms. Not so for the S4 YET{if I get one with the latest firmware}.

So is the S4 worth the extra 130 dollars?


----------



## jayc137 (Aug 28, 2013)

emtee_skull said:


> For me I love the 5.5 in screen in the note 2. I'll never go back to regular phones. Phablets all the way.  Now my wife loves to use my phone but doesn't like its size as a phone. She has a droid charge. Which brings me to my question. It's time for her upgrade. My 2 choices are S3 and S4 for her. Things that are important to her is turn on and go and battery life.
> I can get the S3 for 29.99 and the S4 for 149.99. I suspect that coming from the droid charge the S3 will be a very nice performance upgrade. I also like the S3 because it can be loaded with custom roms. Not so for the S4 YET{if I get one with the latest firmware}.
> 
> So is the S4 worth the extra 130 dollars?

Click to collapse



S3 is smaller than S4  isn't it ?
I think that the S3 will be better 


Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## sayedrman (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm planning to buy the s4 (vzw)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## i9100g user (Aug 28, 2013)

akiratoriyama said:


> S3 is smaller than S4  isn't it ?
> I think that the S3 will be better
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Actually it is quite contrary to the normal belief (5" is more than 4.8" so  something with bigger display is bigger)
Dimensions of S3 136.6 x 70.6 x 8.6 mm ; weighs 133 grams
Dimensions of S4 136.6 x 69.8 x 7.9 mm; 130 grams

S4 is smaller and lighter than S3 with better specifications and bigger screen.
Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jayc137 (Aug 28, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Actually it is quite contrary to the normal belief (5" is more than 4.8" so  something with bigger display is bigger)
> Dimensions of S3 136.6 x 70.6 x 8.6 mm ; weighs 133 grams
> Dimensions of S4 136.6 x 69.8 x 7.9 mm; 130 grams
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If he gets the US version of s4 it's OK but the international version .... 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## stickmage (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm waiting for lg g2. Is there anything else coming out at the end of the year? Or is there anything better I should be getting? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Felimenta97 (Aug 29, 2013)

stickmage said:


> I'm waiting for lg g2. Is there anything else coming out at the end of the year? Or is there anything better I should be getting?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Xperia Honami (Z1) and Note 3... I'd go for Xperia, though... 

Sent From my LT26i using Tapatalk 4


----------



## mhoss48 (Aug 29, 2013)

Felimenta97 said:


> Xperia Honami (Z1) and Note 3... I'd go for Xperia, though...
> 
> Sent From my LT26i using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



The htc one Maxx has the same specs also, plus there might be a fingerprint scanner 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## yajur1995 (Aug 29, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> The htc one Maxx has the same specs also, plus there might be a fingerprint scanner
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



But i guess it will b having the same camera as thw htc one..which was quite a disappointment

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mhoss48 (Aug 29, 2013)

yajur1995 said:


> But i guess it will b having the same camera as thw htc one..which was quite a disappointment
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Actually its not a dissappointment, it is just not the S4 cam, which os awesome 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## yajur1995 (Aug 29, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> Actually its not a dissappointment, it is just not the S4 cam, which os awesome
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I agree with you..but the camera was a huge set back for many people because most average consumers wont know about the bigger pixels and low light..all they will focus on is the "4mp" tag..

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jb14813 (Aug 29, 2013)

What is the best phone that i can get from Verizon that i would be able to bootloader unlock and flash recovery?

I know i can go get the dev. editions but im looking for one that i can get from the verizon website.

Thanks in advance to anyone who helps me out.


----------



## wrath0r (Aug 29, 2013)

I want to switch from iPhone to android, but I am having a hard time finding a competitive device that meets my needs. I value smaller, lighter phones over the flagship devices I've been able to find so far, but I also use a lot of storage for multimedia. I love the look and feel of the HTC One Mini and would happily buy it, but 16GB of storage is not sufficient for me (I need 64GB) and there's no card slot for expansion. The Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini would fit my needs, but the display isn't even as nice as the iPhone 4S's, let alone the newest revs. 

Can anyone point me at a device I've overlooked? Am I just going to have to get with the times and accept that new phones are getting bigger?

Thanks!


----------



## yajur1995 (Aug 29, 2013)

wrath0r said:


> I want to switch from iPhone to android, but I am having a hard time finding a competitive device that meets my needs. I value smaller, lighter phones over the flagship devices I've been able to find so far, but I also use a lot of storage for multimedia. I love the look and feel of the HTC One Mini and would happily buy it, but 16GB of storage is not sufficient for me (I need 64GB) and there's no card slot for expansion. The Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini would fit my needs, but the display isn't even as nice as the iPhone 4S's, let alone the newest revs.
> 
> Can anyone point me at a device I've overlooked? Am I just going to have to get with the times and accept that new phones are getting bigger?
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



The standard size of all the phones is now being raised to around 5 inches..so i guess you could say that the phablets would now be called phones(S4) and tablets would now be called phablets(xperia z ultra).. i would suggest you go in for the galaxy s4 because it has an amazing camera, great display and supports upto 64gigs..the choice is yours

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## norman.cricket23 (Aug 30, 2013)

*HTC One or Samsung Galaxy 4*



KidCarter93 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This thread is a continuation of this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hi sir, 
i'm planning to buy a new phone, i really want to buy Htc One, bease my previous phone is also htc, ive seen in youtube reviews that samsung galaxy s3 are better than htc one, what do you think, im more of a gaming style guy, which is better in games. tnx.


----------



## norman.cricket23 (Aug 30, 2013)

*id go for*



stickmage said:


> I'm waiting for lg g2. Is there anything else coming out at the end of the year? Or is there anything better I should be getting?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



id go for xperia


----------



## beggarpoko (Aug 30, 2013)

*Best phone for 15k*

Can anyone suggest a phone with good specs at around 15k?

---------- Post added at 11:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 AM ----------




beggarpoko said:


> Can anyone suggest a phone with good specs at around 15k?

Click to collapse



a phone that can play cool games and with a good quality of camera..

thank's


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 30, 2013)

beggarpoko said:


> Can anyone suggest a phone with good specs at around 15k?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Xperia L. No close competition within known brands.

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## Rudeyllah (Aug 30, 2013)

Tsukumogami said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm currently deciding between two phones, either the Galaxy S4 or the Fujitsu Arrows NX F-06E.
> It is important to note that I will buy either of these unlocked in Japan.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have touch both phones and I really prefer the feel of the Arrows NX F-06E and do not see much difference between the 2 devices. Arrows is so well thought out that I do not see the need to root.... Unless you greedily want to overclock the device. My reasons for preferring Arrows.... It feels more robust, waterproof, camera 16.3MP, I do not like the curved edge design after holding this phone. It also has quite a few features especially the illumination and the NX eco plus the blue light cut off to save battery. And a massive plus for me is the slide in function and fingerprint security.... My only downside is Fujitsu is slow on updates and very hard to find a way to root, hence very little support on custom ROMS or Kernel.But as I said it is very good as it is....


----------



## Tsukumogami (Aug 30, 2013)

Rudeyllah said:


> I have touch both phones and I really prefer the feel of the Arrows NX F-06E and do not see much difference between the 2 devices. Arrows is so well thought out that I do not see the need to root.... Unless you greedily want to overclock the device. My reasons for preferring Arrows.... It feels more robust, waterproof, camera 16.3MP, I do not like the curved edge design after holding this phone. It also has quite a few features especially the illumination and the NX eco plus the blue light cut off to save battery. And a massive plus for me is the slide in function and fingerprint security.... My only downside is Fujitsu is slow on updates and very hard to find a way to root, hence very little support on custom ROMS or Kernel.But as I said it is very good as it is....

Click to collapse



I have also found out a bit more in the meantime and it seems I will not be able to use the Japanese version of either phone. They both only offer a limited range of frequencies for LTE and there are other frequencies used in Europe. I need a phone that will work fully in Europe as well as Japan. As there is no international version of the Arrows (which irks me quite a bit) I will have to get an international version of the Galaxy S4. I also would have prefered the Arrows a lot but I just can't do without something important as LTE when I'm outside of Japan.


----------



## sanspark (Aug 30, 2013)

*how about Lenovo P770?*

any suggestion for this?


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 30, 2013)

sanspark said:


> any suggestion for this?

Click to collapse



For what? 

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## allantuning (Aug 30, 2013)

the nexus 7 for my is the better tablet
good price too


----------



## guedeshot (Aug 30, 2013)

*galaxy s4 zoom*

Hello, guys!
Do you think galaxy S 4 zoom is a bad choice? I `was reading about and seems the especifications is not as good as the original SG4 and dispite of the "good"camera pictures are not as goos as it could be.
Sorry gor my poor english! Thanks in advance!


----------



## mhoss48 (Aug 31, 2013)

guedeshot said:


> Hello, guys!
> Do you think galaxy S 4 zoom is a bad choice? I `was reading about and seems the especifications is not as good as the original SG4 and dispite of the "good"camera pictures are not as goos as it could be.
> Sorry gor my poor english! Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



U want a phone or a cam ? The normal S4 takes great pics.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## crb806 (Aug 31, 2013)

I plan to buy a S4, straight talk at&t sim, and use on straight talk. I liked the Google edition but it only comes in white and I want a black S4. What are my best options? Buy unlocked from newegg store, buy from at&t store, etc? 

 I also see you buy 8 core and 4 core S4 variants? which would be a better option?

 Thank You!


----------



## mhoss48 (Aug 31, 2013)

crb806 said:


> I plan to buy a S4, straight talk at&t sim, and use on straight talk. I liked the Google edition but it only comes in white and I want a black S4. What are my best options? Buy unlocked from newegg store, buy from at&t store, etc?
> 
> I also see you buy 8 core and 4 core S4 variants? which would be a better option?
> 
> Thank You!

Click to collapse



I think in at&t they sell on the 9505 (quad core variant) 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jasi2169 (Aug 31, 2013)

hie im luking for new phone ,plz help me which shud i buy samsung,htc and which model no. ?? (shud be good in performance)


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

Jaspreet_Singh said:


> hie im luking for new phone ,plz help me which shud i buy samsung,htc and which model no. ?? (shud be good in performance)

Click to collapse



Suggestions without any budget????

Sent from my paradise city :thumbup:


----------



## Jasi2169 (Aug 31, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Suggestions without any budget????
> 
> Sent from my paradise city :thumbup:

Click to collapse




RS (India) 25000

In $$ :- 385


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 31, 2013)

Jaspreet_Singh said:


> RS (India) 25000
> 
> In $$ :- 385

Click to collapse



You can get the nexus 4 or galaxy s3 in that budget. 
Great specs and xda support :thumbup:

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## dilster97 (Aug 31, 2013)

Lookedng for a phone to be a good successor to my HTC One X. 

Has to have a great camera. Good screen with minimal glare. 

Budget is about 600 quid. 

Screen size : 4.7 - 5.2 inches. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## i9100g user (Sep 1, 2013)

dilster97 said:


> Lookedng for a phone to be a good successor to my HTC One X.
> 
> Has to have a great camera. Good screen with minimal glare.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Optimus G2 , Xperia honami

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mov2day (Sep 1, 2013)

*Which one would be good*

Samsung Galaxy Core Vs Sony Xperia M 

Please suggest a better... MY Budget is Around Rs. 13K.......
If anyother phone is available in this range pls suggest


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## jayc137 (Sep 1, 2013)

mov2day said:


> Samsung Galaxy Core Vs Sony Xperia M
> 
> Please suggest a better... MY Budget is Around Rs. 13K.......
> If anyother phone is available in this range pls suggest

Click to collapse



Xperia M beats the competition 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## yajur1995 (Sep 1, 2013)

Jaspreet_Singh said:


> RS (India) 25000
> 
> In $$ :- 385

Click to collapse



Nexus 4 would be the best one for that price

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## chicco30 (Sep 1, 2013)

Hello everyone I was lucky because I managed to July 1 buy in a supermarket Italian Samsung S4 to € 599 but that always ... If you find a new S3 at half the price we'd think, given that performance as we are close and there are only infrared, conpensata but the FM radio in S4 that there is no


----------



## i9100g user (Sep 1, 2013)

Jaspreet_Singh said:


> RS (India) 25000
> 
> In $$ :- 385

Click to collapse



S3 may have better battery and camera but nexus 4 has the  better soc and software.
Choice is yours.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jasi2169 (Sep 1, 2013)

Thnks Everybody


----------



## Lucasal96 (Sep 1, 2013)

I am about to buy a new phone (or a Xbox one) and I saw a lot of comparisons between a moto X and other devices I am impressed of its usability but the question is: it worth buy extra features instead of a pure performance high end device, like a s4, since they will be almost at the same price on my country

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 1, 2013)

Lucasal96 said:


> I am about to buy a new phone (or a Xbox one) and I saw a lot of comparisons between a moto X and other devices I am impressed of its usability but the question is: it worth buy extra features instead of a pure performance high end device, like a s4, since they will be almost at the same price on my country
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



If the moto x is priced beside the s4, there's no point getting the x instead of the s4.

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## Lucasal96 (Sep 1, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> If the moto x is priced beside the s4, there's no point getting the x instead of the s4.
> 
> Narrated by Morgan Freeman

Click to collapse



Idk, I really liked the touch less control, the notifications popping up when u pass near the phone and the battery time even with voice control on all the time. It has a nice GPU and a dual core processor is not that bad besides it has dedicated single cores for some functions. Idk I really liked these functionalities

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 1, 2013)

Lucasal96 said:


> Idk, I really liked the touch less control, the notifications popping up when u pass near the phone and the battery time even with voice control on all the time. It has a nice GPU and a dual core processor is not that bad besides it has dedicated single cores for some functions. Idk I really liked these functionalities
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Don't get me wrong, moto x is in no way an inferior device.
And even I'd love to buy it. 

But the pricing is way high.
It's priced in the quad core range while it actually is a great dual core phone with software gimmicks. 
Eventually you'll feel that you spent for a quad core performance but got just dual.

Also the no sd slot might be good for you but generally it's a letdown.

Overall if you really really like the software effects, go for it.

I've seen people end up buying something else than they like because of a head on spec sheet comparison and then not really enjoying. 

Tl; dr
If you like the X, buy the X :thumbup:

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## chicco30 (Sep 1, 2013)

It is not true that a powerful hardware is synonymous with responsiveness. Motorola seems to be putting out a device disguised as a top of the range with small tricks software. I now expect motorola is falling apart before its rebirth expect to invest money if you already own a few


----------



## rwanek (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi, I need to choose 8 inch tablet, 4:3, mainly for Internet surfing, emails, some simple doc and XLS editing, ebooks, of course movies YT, some music with headphones, maybe some games, but I mainly use ps3 for that. 

I think this topic will be useful for more and more people looking to buy "perfect" 8-incher.

Now I have nexus 7 and this will stay here but want sth bigger with more ram, so my requirements are:
- about 8 - 9inch,  ips screen (should I be looking for high resolution?) 
- 2gb ram
- rk3188
- good WiFi reception
- good battery life, minimum 5000mah
- working in Europe 3g would be great, but not necessary 
- 4.2.2 with possibility to root
- community support, so some custom roms are available
- availability of smart cover would be a plus
- no need for bluetooth, GPS 

I've been reading and looking for a "perfect" tablet (ipad mini clone) for a few weeks and still didn't find, some tablets are meeting only some of my requirements but didn't find the the one who has it all, or maybe even the majority of requirements... Budget: about $250
- chuwi v88 - this was my first "wow" choice, custom rom, good specs, but WiFi fail
- chuwi v88 titanium ice green - nice to have the better version, thinner, but WiFi issue is still present? 
- then I thought about pipo u8
- pipo m6
- pipo m7 pro - dont know if 3g will work on European bands
- vido mini
- Onda mini
- Aishon a97
- ifive x2

What would be your recommendation, maybe some other tablets that I didn't mention/ haven't found yet? 

Let me hear what you, more experienced users, have to say about it. 
Thanks a lot! 

Wysłane z mojego Nexus 7 za pomocą Tapatalk 4


----------



## mhoss48 (Sep 1, 2013)

rwanek said:


> Hi, I need to choose 8 inch tablet, 4:3, mainly for Internet surfing, emails, some simple doc and XLS editing, ebooks, of course movies YT, some music with headphones, maybe some games, but I mainly use ps3 for that.
> 
> I think this topic will be useful for more and more people looking to buy "perfect" 8-incher.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lg confirmed the G tab, has some great specs, and a high res screen, it is due to Q4 i think it is worth the wait. If not the new N7 or wait for the Tegra 4 one

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## pointystar (Sep 1, 2013)

*buy used s3 or nexus 4*

Okay to start out, I'm 15 year old who worked my ass off to get life's luxuries, ex my computer, designer clothes shoes etc etc. the job I've been working has closed down, and Im down to only $200. There is an ad on craigslist for a used, flawless, unlocked s3 for AT&T (planning to use for tmobile).

OR I can get a 8Gb new nexus 4. If I can beg another $50 from my dad, maybe the 16GB (50% chance). I would get the nexus 4 but it has no expandable storage and the battery life is kinda disappointing. Your thoughts?


----------



## abdel12345 (Sep 2, 2013)

pointystar said:


> Okay to start out, I'm 15 year old who worked my ass off to get life's luxuries, ex my computer, designer clothes shoes etc etc. the job I've been working has closed down, and Im down to only $200. There is an ad on craigslist for a used, flawless, unlocked s3 for AT&T (planning to use for tmobile).
> 
> OR I can get a 8Gb new nexus 4. If I can beg another $50 from my dad, maybe the 16GB (50% chance). I would get the nexus 4 but it has no expandable storage and the battery life is kinda disappointing. Your thoughts?

Click to collapse



Well the galaxy s3 is better battery and sd card support but..nexus 4 gets latest stock android update and smoother better gaming by what ive seen. Main question is do you need the extra storage (more than nexus 4 has) if not then nexus 4 is better. I dont think the battery diiference is too bad

Sent from my LG-P970g


----------



## rwanek (Sep 2, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> Lg confirmed the G tab, has some great specs, and a high res screen, it is due to Q4 i think it is worth the wait. If not the new N7 or wait for the Tegra 4 one
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



thanks for reply. I don't mind waiting as i have my 1gen nexus 7, and its performing just fine, but i want sth a little bigger, and 4:3.
however I'm not sure if this LG tablet is going to be within my budget, up to $250?


----------



## darkmystel (Sep 2, 2013)

*Nexus 4 n Xperia ZR*

So I wanted to get a new phone n originally the decision was to get an Xperia Z, i don't think its worth it to spend that much on a phone n have now come down to these 2 phones which are separated only by 2k or so. 


So what would you suggest?  the Xperia ZR or Nexus 4? or any better suggestions? 

I chose Z over ZR cause of the looks n USB OTG , but its still expensive.

n b/w ZR n Nexus 4 : waterproof, a better camera n a bit smaller  I don't think I want a 5" phone 

n Nexus 4 well : cause its a Nexus n since my other phone is an LG I've had any issues with it except the s/w updates which a Nexus wont have

so any advice guys?


----------



## mhoss48 (Sep 2, 2013)

rwanek said:


> thanks for reply. I don't mind waiting as i have my 1gen nexus 7, and its performing just fine, but i want sth a little bigger, and 4:3.
> however I'm not sure if this LG tablet is going to be within my budget, up to $250?

Click to collapse



Nothing about the pricing yet

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## sanspark (Sep 2, 2013)

what will be power pack performance device on mid range mobiles? 
i also have little confusions with the display which is clear under sunlight ips-lcd/amoled??

am searching for mobile regardless to brand..

what will be your suggestion? with better camera, music and display.


----------



## Klimpa (Sep 2, 2013)

Hai.

I want to get new phone, and from it i want-Smooth general usage (browsing images, music library etc, surfing web), good audio quality, and good camera.I dont care about games, and the only game i probably would play is subway surf..
For those needs, which phone is best-xperia t, xperia s, nexus 4, or  maybe xperia acro s (its 40 usd more than t)?


----------



## sanspark (Sep 2, 2013)

some devices like huawei ascend p1, LG Optimus L9 P765 , Lenovo IdeaPhone P770, and Xperia M

but worried about heating issue, on most of releases... do anyone own these phone? have any sggestions?.. help me

thanks


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 3, 2013)

darkmystel said:


> So I wanted to get a new phone n originally the decision was to get an Xperia Z, i don't think its worth it to spend that much on a phone n have now come down to these 2 phones which are separated only by 2k or so.
> 
> So what would you suggest?  the Xperia ZR or Nexus 4? or any better suggestions?
> I chose Z over ZR cause of the looks n USB OTG , but its still expensive.
> ...

Click to collapse



What is your basic requirement?
Since the only major difference between the two is
Nexus 4 comes with obvious latest updates, but the Sony will get them a few months late.
While, the Sony comes with proof tech & expandable memory.
Personally I'd prefer the N4 since I'm not a fan of Timescape UI and also the I barely use above 10gb of space.



sanspark said:


> what will be power pack performance device on mid range mobiles?
> i also have little confusions with the display which is clear under sunlight ips-lcd/amoled??
> am searching for mobile regardless to brand..
> what will be your suggestion? with better camera, music and display.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a SGS2 with Super AMOLED, and under the harshest sun at full brightness, I can just about read stuff.
It is a great battery saver screen but outdoor visibility is just ok.
No experience with other displays though!


----------



## darkmystel (Sep 3, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> What is your basic requirement?
> Since the only major difference between the two is
> Nexus 4 comes with obvious latest updates, but the Sony will get them a few months late.
> While, the Sony comes with proof tech & expandable memory.
> ...

Click to collapse





I don't want a huge phone, preferably light too , i love messing around with roms n having a good cam also having waterproof is a big plus for me, cause right now i carry a bag just for the sake of my phone. 

n ZR is only in cause I don't mind timescape but mainly because of a good cam n waterproof tech. and nexus cause its a Nexus. n my usual space usage i can limit to under 16gb.

---------- Post added at 04:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:35 PM ----------




sanspark said:


> what will be power pack performance device on mid range mobiles?
> i also have little confusions with the display which is clear under sunlight ips-lcd/amoled??
> 
> am searching for mobile regardless to brand..
> ...

Click to collapse





sanspark said:


> some devices like huawei ascend p1, LG Optimus L9 P765 , Lenovo IdeaPhone P770, and Xperia M
> 
> but worried about heating issue, on most of releases... do anyone own these phone? have any sggestions?.. help me
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



Sunlight? AMOLED  i've seen on N8 , n my phone has IPS LCD n its just ok  but best readability on AMOLEDs 

mid range Samsung phones are over priced n as for heating- every phone now gets heated up .


----------



## LoreTome (Sep 3, 2013)

*Upgrade from Galaxy Nexus*

What is the recommended upgrade from the Galaxy Nexus on Sprint?  Is the Nexus 4 the next logical step in that line, should I continue to wait, or are there other suggestions?


----------



## sanspark (Sep 4, 2013)

:good: thanks... heard that amoled are not good under sunlight!



darkmystel said:


> I don't want a huge phone, preferably light too , i love messing around with roms n having a good cam also having waterproof is a big plus for me, cause right now i carry a bag just for the sake of my phone.
> 
> n ZR is only in cause I don't mind timescape but mainly because of a good cam n waterproof tech. and nexus cause its a Nexus. n my usual space usage i can limit to under 16gb.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 08:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:16 AM ----------

compared to amoled, IPS-LCD are good under sunlight.. 







vj_dustin said:


> What is your basic requirement?
> Since the only major difference between the two is
> Nexus 4 comes with obvious latest updates, but the Sony will get them a few months late.
> While, the Sony comes with proof tech & expandable memory.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## darkmystel (Sep 4, 2013)

LoreTome said:


> What is the recommended upgrade from the Galaxy Nexus on Sprint?  Is the Nexus 4 the next logical step in that line, should I continue to wait, or are there other suggestions?

Click to collapse




A nexus user well I guess Nexus 4 should be the best choice for you. 



sanspark said:


> :good: thanks... heard that amoled are not good under sunlight!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Guess thats true  n only Nokia have made sunlight visible AMOLEDs  so hands down -- > IPS -LCD


----------



## Cast2501 (Sep 4, 2013)

*E-ink device + ext. keyboard?*

Hello
I am looking for a e-ink device wich I can attach a keyboard via usb or bluetooth or a third way. Ability to browse the internet is wanted too.
Does it exist?
Thankyou
Carsten


----------



## mast3rvo (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi guys,

My brother wants a new phone and I plan to sell him my Galaxy Nexus for really cheap and get another used phone in the ~200 max range

Some phones I'm looking at:

Optimus G - 250
Optimus G Pro - 250
Nexus 4 16 GB - still looking

I'm a big fan of the Galaxy Nexus for its XDA developer support and the ability to play with the new android versions so I really wanted a Nexus 4 then it was kind of hard to find some for a low price for some reason (prefer 16 gb)..

There's an Optimus G for 250 on Craigslist which I may be able to barter a bit and I hear it's the same as the Nexus 4 hardware and the development.. while not as strong as the Gnex or Nexus 4 is still there. 

Then there's the Optimus G Pro also which I just came across. Powerful phone and stuff but the development seems to be very scarce which worries me. I like the idea of being able to have the newest version of android.

So I'd like some advice.. which phone should I lean more towards? 
I like: 
latest OS (does not have to be official from Google)
speed (usability, not benchmarks)
quality (decent camera would be nice)

I'm willing to wait for the Nexus 4 prices to drop a bit, but if anyone can persuade me otherwise I'll nab the Optimus G/Pro asap before someone else does. Thanks in advance.


----------



## yousef8824 (Sep 6, 2013)

mast3rvo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My brother wants a new phone and I plan to sell him my Galaxy Nexus for really cheap and get another used phone in the ~200 max range
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait another month or 2 for the nexus 5

sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app


----------



## mast3rvo (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks for the reply

Yeah I think I should at least wait for the Nexus 5 to come out to make a choice.. no rush


----------



## jayc137 (Sep 6, 2013)

Har69old4 said:


> To buy Nexus 7 or wait for Microsoft Surface?

Click to collapse



If you aren't a MS fan and also don't wanna wait for much time buy Nexus 7

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## ziogrey (Sep 7, 2013)

nexus 4 8 GB for 200$ budget is the best!


----------



## altainta (Sep 7, 2013)

*New mobile under 7k (indian)*

Hello i am looking for 7k mobile with custom rom option please suggest a good mobile under 7k android
feature request
I am form india
complete info
*Android phone (os above jelly bean or higher)
*dual sim
*Rootable
*Custom roms (using cwm or twrp method) (i know cynage mode is not possible so settled for this) (i love VIVO interface rom)
*battery backup atleast 1400 mah 
*black color
*camera atleast 5MP
*ram 512 (is there any with 1GB in my budget)

Thx

Currently have Intex Aqua wonder custom rom used is Vivo it is best interface.. I purchased it in second hand 4000...
I need this new mobile for my sis.

please suggest a good one


----------



## dommcl (Sep 7, 2013)

Unfortunately I have smashed my Galaxy Note 2. I'm after LTE (in Australia) and one that has plenty of ability to root and customise. I don't want another Samsung - too flimsy.

I am thinking of buying the HTC One LTE (32Gb) The other option would be LG G2 D802 4G LTE (16GB).

Any thoughts? Thanks in advance!


----------



## mhoss48 (Sep 7, 2013)

dommcl said:


> Unfortunately I have smashed my Galaxy Note 2. I'm after LTE (in Australia) and one that has plenty of ability to root and customise. I don't want another Samsung - too flimsy.
> 
> I am thinking of buying the HTC One LTE (32Gb) The other option would be LG G2 D802 4G LTE (16GB).
> 
> Any thoughts? Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



Well the G2 is better in specs S800 vs S600 plus the 13mp on the G2 is wonderfull it sometimes overtakes the S4, but, the One is one hell of a phone, though it is s600 but there is no lag, Frame drops, due to sense being optimized well, the build is wonderfull, and screen is just the best IMO.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## dommcl (Sep 7, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> but, the One is one hell of a phone, though it is s600 but there is no lag, Frame drops, due to sense being optimized well, the build is wonderfull, and screen is just the best IMO

Click to collapse



Thanks very much - the One seems to have (overall) the best reviews, so good to hear it holds up in reality.


----------



## Zeuscluts (Sep 7, 2013)

*Which device to buy*

Budget of 20-25k 
Can any one help me.
Which device to Go For

--------------------Signature--------------------
*Have Courtesy To Hit Thanks,
If I helped You!!!!*
Check My Signature For More Works. 
http://www.hmpshah.com/p/xda-signatures.html


----------



## saiki4116 (Sep 8, 2013)

*Go for a Nexus Device*



Zeuscluts said:


> Budget of 20-25k
> Can any one help me.
> Which device to Go For
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for an Nexus Device. You wont regret it. Check out Homeshop18 offers of the day, you can get S3 in that price bracket u have mentioned.There is no good phone from HTC in that range. If you value Camera more Sammy Devices are quite good with their camera. In terms of Pure Hardware Nexus 4 > GS3,and you get timely updates and need not root and install CWM and many custom ROM's to get rid of cartoonish TW. Only con for Nexus 4 is in camera compared to GS3.

---------- Post added at 06:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:35 AM ----------




Zeuscluts said:


> Budget of 20-25k
> Can any one help me.
> Which device to Go For
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Xperia SP is another good option, I would never go for LG devices, because they always mess up the software. Of course Nexus 4 is made by LG, But Google is responsible for it's software 

---------- Post added at 07:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 AM ----------




darkmystel said:


> I don't want a huge phone, preferably light too , i love messing around with roms n having a good cam also having waterproof is a big plus for me, cause right now i carry a bag just for the sake of my phone.
> 
> n ZR is only in cause I don't mind timescape but mainly because of a good cam n waterproof tech. and nexus cause its a Nexus. n my usual space usage i can limit to under 16gb.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




AMOLED's dont perform well under Sunlight. N8 is Good because Nokia uses a clear black filter. GS2 screen is just usable in sunlight, with Galaxy Nexus you can forget about it Sunlight legiblity. 
Simply Put 
*AMOLED's *
Pro's

Saturated colours
Wide Color Gamut
True Blacks.Mind blowing contrast
Awesome when indoor or Dark
Very less color shifting
Con's

Can't Display white properly(White looks yellowish at low brightness)
less Brighter and tough for outdoor use
You battery will be raped when you are browsing, because most of the web predominantly uses White.

LCD/IPS LCD..

Pro's

True White
Accurate colors
High brightness

Con's


Images look dull compared to AMOLED
Color Shift, but IPS-LCD wont be having that

LCD screens are more usable in direct Sun, but you will be doomed if the screen is very reflective.


----------



## MeythamHY (Sep 8, 2013)

S3 or Optimus G????? 

Sent from c6803 using tapatalk 4 zeta, haha


----------



## jayc137 (Sep 8, 2013)

MeythamHY said:


> S3 or Optimus G?????
> 
> Sent from c6803 using tapatalk 4 zeta, haha

Click to collapse



Optimus G

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## MeythamHY (Sep 8, 2013)

akiratoriyama said:


> Optimus G
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium

Click to collapse




Can you give some convincer reasons?! I know G is better in many ways, but  i don't know why I'm looking for the S3!! 

Sent from c6803 using tapatalk 4 zeta, haha


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## jayc137 (Sep 8, 2013)

MeythamHY said:


> Can you give some convincer reasons?! I know G is better in many ways, but  i don't know why I'm looking for the S3!!
> 
> Sent from c6803 using tapatalk 4 zeta, haha

Click to collapse



This would explain you better than I may
http://m.gsmarena.com/lg_optimus_g_vs_samsung_galaxy_s_iii-review-838.php

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## issak42 (Sep 9, 2013)

akiratoriyama said:


> This would explain you better than I may
> http://m.gsmarena.com/lg_optimus_g_vs_samsung_galaxy_s_iii-review-838.php
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium

Click to collapse



To me, G camera looks way worse then S3, or am I mistaken? I know GSMarena camera comparisons aren't 140% accurate, but still, S3 won there fair and square, with way more detail on 8MP then G on 13. Or is it just me?


Oh, I'm looking for a phone, up to 350€ with shipping included (to Slovenia), on any european Amazon or similar store.
I'm after the best camera I can get in the phone. So far I'm eyeing Galaxy S3, Optimus G and Lumia 920
I want a camera that's significantly better then one on Arc S that I have now. A slight upgrade is not worth 300€.

Also I want lots of internal space (so I don't always have to delete apps when google talk gets updated to hangouts) 8GB + SD slot is enough, or 32GB with no slot (I'd prefer the slot, I have a 32GB card at home already)
Jelly bean would be nice 

I don't really like TouchWiz or LG's interface (I'm used to stock and Xperia (quite close to stock actually)), but I'll get used to them if neccesarry.

Also no, I don't want a point-and-shoot camera, because it'll be another device that will sit at home when I need it most, the phone is always with me.
I'm in no hurry, I can wait until end of this year, if there are any expected price drops on current high-ends.

thanks


----------



## ajparejas (Sep 9, 2013)

*Samsung Galaxy Grand Duos*

if you have 2 sims and your looking for phone Samsung Galaxy Grand Duos is better than any other dualsim phones i have tried. like galaxy y duos and s duos


----------



## jayc137 (Sep 9, 2013)

ajparejas said:


> if you have 2 sims and your looking for phone Samsung Galaxy Grand Duos is better than any other dualsim phones i have tried. like galaxy y duos and s duos

Click to collapse



Proud owner of grand 


Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## mhoss48 (Sep 9, 2013)

ajparejas said:


> if you have 2 sims and your looking for phone Samsung Galaxy Grand Duos is better than any other dualsim phones i have tried. like galaxy y duos and s duos

Click to collapse



How about both Mega 5.3 and Mega 6.3 Duos ? 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## johnmuddy (Sep 10, 2013)

LoreTome said:


> What is the recommended upgrade from the Galaxy Nexus on Sprint?  Is the Nexus 4 the next logical step in that line, should I continue to wait, or are there other suggestions?

Click to collapse



with 4 nexus you make a deal    with 199$ you cant found anything better


----------



## MeythamHY (Sep 10, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> How about both Mega 5.3 and Mega 6.3 Duos ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



If the huge dimensions of 6.3 isn't a problem for you, it's totaly better in any way, battery, display,camera, performance and so on... 

Sent from c6803 using tapatalk 4, haha

---------- Post added at 10:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 AM ----------




issak42 said:


> To me, G camera looks way worse then S3, or am I mistaken? I know GSMarena camera comparisons aren't 140% accurate, but still, S3 won there fair and square, with way more detail on 8MP then G on 13. Or is it just me?
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm looking for a phone, up to 350€ with shipping included (to Slovenia), on any european Amazon or similar store.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah it's worse than s3 but not way far, if you don't want your phone for its camera, totally forget about it 
But --- if you are a gamer or performance is very important G is better than s3, Adreno 320 is triple times better than S3's mali-400 MP4, The krait cores are less power efficienc and less temperature, also G's RAM is very much faster 
Not to forget that S3 is made of HyperGlazed Glossy Plastic and OptimusG from the glass, you know how much is it better! 
Overall i say when you should buy these 
Galaxy S3 ---> If You like TouchWiz and Samsung's software features ( all of 'em aren't useful!) and good support "AND" If Outdated Exynos4 SoC and  Not so much good quality material isn't a bad thing for you, oohh... 
Optimus G ---> If you want a well-built device with good performance and good display and overall decent specs, also if 32GB is enough for you and ( how much and!) you don't have problem with not so much durable glass ( against big drops or things like this - not pressure cuz it's really great under heavy pressure) 
Lumia 920 ---> if the amount of WP's apps against android isn't bad for you and if you want great camera, great display and great durability 

Sent from c6803 using tapatalk 4, haha


----------



## Axis-DB (Sep 10, 2013)

Trashed my WFS so lookng for a new cheap phone. 
Google is out of reach for my country so Nexus 4's is unavailable.

I was thinking about some Chinese brands.
This one looks interesting... costs about 160 USD on ebay. 
Has anyone had any experience with it or perhaps can recommend a better one for the same price range.

ZTE V967S

Android 4.2.1
SIM Type Ordinary SIM
SIM Slot 2
Quad-Core, MTK6589 1.2GHz
GPU PowerVR SGX 544MP
RAM 1GB
ROM 4GB
Micro SD/TF card up to 32GB
5.0“ IPS Touch Screen Capacitive
Resolution 960x540 pixels
Colors 16M
Network: 2G: GSM 900/1800, 3G: WCDMA 900/2100 MHz
Wi-Fi 802.11a/b/g/n
Bluetooth v2.0
Dual Camera, Front camera is 0.3MP, Rear camera is 5.0MP (Auto and Touch Focus, Flash)
I/O: Micro USB, 1x3.5mm, 2 x SIM Card port, 1 x Built-in speaker, 1 x Built-in microphone 
Sensor: Gravity, Proximity, Light sensor
FM: Yes
Battery Type: Lithium Battery
Capacity 2500 mAh
Talk Time 180 Minutes
Standby Time 160 Hours

or perhaps this one ThL W100 or Haipai S3 I9389 2Gb RAM DDR3 .....


----------



## issak42 (Sep 10, 2013)

MeythamHY said:


> If the huge dimensions of 6.3 isn't a problem for you, it's totaly better in any way, battery, display,camera, performance and so on...
> 
> Sent from c6803 using tapatalk 4, haha
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Camera quality is the most important feature for me (still images, dont carw much for video).
Are there any other devices in this price range with even better camera?

Thanks for all the info.
I mostly play games on PC, on the phone I mostly play bad piggies and such, I'm sure s3 wouldn't have any problems running those, also I have nexus 7 that I use for most videos/games.

Sent from my LT18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## jayc137 (Sep 10, 2013)

@issak42
S3 is my personal recommendation due to the fact the camera is better and also a MicroSD slot should be good 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## bodom_hc (Sep 10, 2013)

HEY EVERYONE!
Currently on the nexus 4 and i ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT!

But battery and screen size is sort of bothering now, always liked the note 2, G pro

- LG G2 is what i want, after seeing the note 3, z1, all the other phones. I honestly WANT this one
- 1 and only thing keeping me from ACTUALLY buying it, is the DEVELOPMENT, checking up on the lg optimus g/ g pro, doesnt look like much development is going on, there amazing phones, but i wont get a phone i cant root/flash/ etc. 

So my main concern is, does anyone have ANY clue or idea ho the development is going to be? 
I know its a dumb question to ask and no one probably knows except for the devs themselves, lol 

anyways thanks for any information you can provide!!!!


----------



## MeythamHY (Sep 11, 2013)

issak42 said:


> Camera quality is the most important feature for me (still images, dont carw much for video).
> Are there any other devices in this price range with even better camera?
> 
> Thanks for all the info.
> ...

Click to collapse




The only one that can compete and somhow destroy s3 is the 920! Overall i say choose between the s3 and Lumia 920 
The PureView camera of 920 somehow destroys the galaxy s3! In terma of details sometimes s3 wins the match, but in controlling the white balance, warm colors and good shots in low light conditions 920 is the clear winner 
But maybe the count of WP's apps bother you, maybe! If you wanna make sure take a look at here and search those ones you want
http://www.windowsphone.com/en-gb/store
After that the most big problem of 920 is it's body, at 185grams and 10.7mm it's a little bulky and heavy, but it has 3 reasons 
1- Optical Image Stabilizer for the camera
2- Wireless charging
3- It's somehow antiknock! 
If the WP and body of the 920 isn't a bad thing for you it's preferred to the s3 but if it is, S3 is the right choice for you
And at last if you're going for s3 be aware that it's build quality may break your heart! But if you use covers or such things there's no other problems 
Have A good chOise 

Sent from c6803 using tapatalk 4, haha

---------- Post added at 03:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 AM ----------




akiratoriyama said:


> This would explain you better than I may
> http://m.gsmarena.com/lg_optimus_g_vs_samsung_galaxy_s_iii-review-838.php
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm so sorry to say this but i just asked to see what do you do! In my own opinion, G is far way beter than s3! S3 has better camera, better support and... A little the battery 
But what about the OptimusG? ( i like its name )
It has really better hardware, in overall if i wanna just a little ( Alittle!) overstatement ( sorry my english isn't good  ) OptimusG is better triple what the s3 is! And also it doesn't overheat! Also it has really solid build quality, Glass VS HyperGlazed glossy plastic! Nothing to say 
We don't have LTE in our country but i heard G has LTE With same price and it's loudspeaker is better too! 
If i wanna say in overall G is better by price and is more valuable 
But S3 can be good too for some "certain" people 
Anyway thanks for your help and attention 
And sorry for asking the question i know! 








MeythamHY said:


> Can you give some convincer reasons?! I know G is better in many ways, but  i don't know why I'm looking for the S3!!
> 
> Sent from c6803 using tapatalk 4 zeta, haha

Click to collapse











akiratoriyama said:


> Optimus G
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium

Click to collapse











MeythamHY said:


> S3 or Optimus G?????
> 
> Sent from c6803 using tapatalk 4 zeta, haha

Click to collapse





Sent from c6803 using tapatalk 4, haha


----------



## darrin lancaster (Sep 11, 2013)

My daughter just got the galaxy S 4 I like it 13 mp Camera but I'll stick with thu Note 2

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app


----------



## i9100g user (Sep 11, 2013)

issak42 said:


> Camera quality is the most important feature for me (still images, dont carw much for video).
> Are there any other devices in this price range with even better camera?
> 
> Thanks for all the info.
> ...

Click to collapse



S3 owner here ,I am yet to see a game lag .

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## chucknorris101 (Sep 11, 2013)

Looking to upgrade soon from my old Bionic.

Going High End.

HTC One / Galaxy S4 / LG G2 ?

Im stuck on Verizon or id stick around for the Nexus 5....

Is there any other phones upcoming I should wait for?


----------



## issak42 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies!
1) My wife has the lumia 720, I know all about the OS and apps, I could get used to it, especially because of nexus 7, if I need android, I have it.
2) Samsung build quality: I know, I had the Galaxy Spica, cheap plastic, I'll stick it into TPU cover.
3) LTE doesn't interest me all that much, the major two carriers do support it, but coverage is very poor, and after promotional period (1. january 14), it's going to cost additional 5€ a month, which is not worth it.
4) What about S4 mini? Strictly camera wise? I know it's not even close to S4, but the price is right, and the size appeals to me.
5) I don't care about the loudspeaker (I use earphones except sometimes when I'm playing angry birds on the toilet)
6) Any other device in this price range? Some sony?

Thanks for all the help!

---------- Post added at 08:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:00 PM ----------




chucknorris101 said:


> Looking to upgrade soon from my old Bionic.
> 
> Going High End.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd go with G2 if the lack of SD card isn't an issue for you.


----------



## mhoss48 (Sep 11, 2013)

chucknorris101 said:


> Looking to upgrade soon from my old Bionic.
> 
> Going High End.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go to a store and fiddle with each one, they all are blazing fast. And all are perfect. Then  decide

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## ravisghosh (Sep 11, 2013)

*Basic phone for elderly (available in India)*

Hey people,

I was looking for a basic phone for my parents. The only use of this phone would be to make calls and nothing else.

The following is the requirement:
1. Good signal reception.
2. Good call quality with loud volume.
3. Good battery backup.
4. Easy to use, without multiple features.

I checked out few phones like Nokia X1-01, Samsung Guru 1200, etc., but it seems like all those have issues of signal drop and low volume/poor call quality.

It would be great if someone can suggest some phone for elderly people or some other thread/webline where such review is available.


----------



## MeythamHY (Sep 12, 2013)

issak42 said:


> Thanks for all the replies!
> 1) My wife has the lumia 720, I know all about the OS and apps, I could get used to it, especially because of nexus 7, if I need android, I have it.
> 2) Samsung build quality: I know, I had the Galaxy Spica, cheap plastic, I'll stick it into TPU cover.
> 3) LTE doesn't interest me all that much, the major two carriers do support it, but coverage is very poor, and after promotional period (1. january 14), it's going to cost additional 5€ a month, which is not worth it.
> ...

Click to collapse



S4 mini... The camera is as good as the s3, but it has weaker display, instead it has better performance ( not important for you, cuz s3 is good enough) and better battery, also it's more compact, but if the size of phone isn't very important i say S3
From Sony... We have xperia sp, but just average camera, forget it
We have xperia V and TX 
They are a little outdated but their camera is perfect, but juat s.th about s3 not better, and when they have the same camera with weaker battery... Not a good deal 
I also heard ZR has just a little more expensive than SP, However the global price is same as Z/ZL
Anyway is say 
1- S3
2- S4 mini
3- Lumias have great cameras, even the 720 ,820 too, it can beat the s3 in some ways, if you don't have problem with 820 it will be the first one! 

Sent from MT15i using tapatalk 4

---------- Post added at 04:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:44 AM ----------




ravisghosh said:


> Hey people,
> 
> I was looking for a basic phone for my parents. The only use of this phone would be to make calls and nothing else.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I really like the new Nokia 515 
But it's new and i don't know it has any problems or not, but the price.... 
Nokia 206 can be good too 
( maybe my offers are a bit weird but in our country is like this! Also the Huawei G5510/20 IS goOd too) 
Buy an 1100  

Sent from MT15i using tapatalk 4


----------



## innocencio (Sep 12, 2013)

bodom_hc said:


> ...So my main concern is, does anyone have ANY clue or idea ho the development is going to be?
> I know its a dumb question to ask and no one probably knows except for the devs themselves...!

Click to collapse



STRONGLY agree with this.  i'll upgrade to a potato if thats where the dev action is gonna be.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## argentocruz (Sep 12, 2013)

*Samsung Ativ S Section Please?*

I'm back from the dark side but noticed there's no Samsung Ativ S section here, which I find very very odd...

Can we have one made please?


----------



## Gian #15 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hello everyone, 
I bought a tablet but do not know the model and I can not find the usb drivers to connect it to PC.
The device is this:
http://dx.com/p/x5-7-capacitive-scr...im-slot-tf-wi-fi-camera-g-sensor-white-171844

Thanks to all


----------



## zimhack (Sep 12, 2013)

*phone for dev noob high school student?*

I just broke my Defy by putting it in sea water while playing with my friends 

I am looking for a phone that is not very expensive (my budget is about ~ 300 dollars)

I want to make some roms for the device and write the experiences about making roms in a letter of self-introduction for entering college.

Which means, I want a phone which is easily to dev.

Also, I dun want my new phone to be really slow. My defy was really slow although I overclocked it in CM10.2 .

Conclusion :
I want a phone (it doesn't need to be a new device, I will buy used-device as possible.) that is....

1. easily to dev
2. not to slow...maybe at least dual core?:silly:


----------



## mhoss48 (Sep 12, 2013)

Zim Hack said:


> I just broke my Defy by putting it in sea water while playing with my friends
> 
> I am looking for a phone that is not very expensive (my budget is about ~ 300 dollars)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U got Nexus 4 written on your discription, u can get for 200$ on play store, quad core, 2gb ram, CM10.2 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## zimhack (Sep 12, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> U got Nexus 4 written on your discription, u can get for 200$ on play store, quad core, 2gb ram, CM10.2
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



SHV - E110S (S2 Skyrocket Kor ver.) - Gave it to my young bro.

Maguro - Lost in Taxi

Razr - Gave it to my friend long time ago..

Defy - RIP....in....sea water...


...and forgot to change signature..


----------



## zimhack (Sep 12, 2013)

Is there any other recommendations not only nexus 4?
My budget will be until $250. Easily to do dev for students. (Like making custom roms)


----------



## ravisghosh (Sep 13, 2013)

MeythamHY said:


> I really like the new Nokia 515
> But it's new and i don't know it has any problems or not, but the price....
> Nokia 206 can be good too
> ( maybe my offers are a bit weird but in our country is like this! Also the Huawei G5510/20 IS goOd too)
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a ton for the reply. Nokia was the first thing that came to my mind but on going through the user reviews, whichever phone I pick, it seems to have some problem with network dropping or call quality. For elderly, the call quality is the most important thing.

So far, only Samsung Guru 1200 seems to have no call quality complaints.


----------



## Hawke84 (Sep 13, 2013)

got the Samsung Galaxy S4 and really glad i made the plunge! its a fantastic phone, a lot of things on it are gimics but some are really good features. amazing screen and camera, well worth it!


----------



## Jewveeski (Sep 13, 2013)

So I'm heading off to best buy to purchase a phone I have unlimited data but I'm getting around that with a basic phone swap and upgrade OK so HTC One or S4? I'm not eager to buy today ,but i am, haha I'm freaking confused BC I want a new phone!! Should I wait or just get one of those phones. I know all info on both but would like some hands on recommendations.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gnexus47 (Sep 13, 2013)

*Bada or WP8*

Hello! I want a second phone, which I will use for entertainment & calls (I use my other one <Android> for programming and development) and I want a different OS because I like new things . My desired features are media codecs and support (image sharing, movie watching, music, etc.) and social networks support (Facebook, Skype, etc.). I don't care about games & these sorts of apps, because I never filled 3 pages of apps on my Android...I use my PC for gaming.

Therefore, between the Samsung Wave series and the Nokia Lumia series, which one is more suited for a curious person like me? 

P.S: I know Bada was abandoned for Tizen, but I don't mind.


----------



## kimera_v4 (Sep 13, 2013)

i need orientation...actually i have a sgs2, but i want a new phone, my option are Moto X, sgs4 mini or sg zoom, who its better in battery perfomance, smoothness, cam quality, networking....

please help me....


:silly: sorry for bad english


----------



## mhoss48 (Sep 13, 2013)

kimera_v4 said:


> i need orientation...actually i have a sgs2, but i want a new phone, my option are Moto X, sgs4 mini or sg zoom, who its better in battery perfomance, smoothness, cam quality, networking....
> 
> please help me....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Moto X, Motorola are the king when it comes to networking and call quality, plus stock android runs very smooth on the Moto, the screen on the Moto also is better 720P.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Droidlover123 (Sep 14, 2013)

needspractice said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew of the latest or best phone that has the greatest ROM rooting following at the moment greater than the Galaxy Nexus?
> 
> I have a Galaxy Nexus right now and its great but I am just bored with it. I would like to upgrade. The only problem is that I use [GNEX TOOLKIT V11.1.0] Drivers, Backup, Unlock, Root, Recovery, Flash + MORE [SPRINT] which is the best tool around.
> 
> I was wondering if there are tools like this or better for other newer phones that I may upgrade to or should I just stay with my Nexus for while?

Click to collapse



You should wait for a while!
Though
If you are in a hurry go for nexus 4 (great development at the moment) or xperia honami (awesome flagship hope it will to get huge developer support)
Or xperia z,galaxy s4,HTC one 

And if you can wait most probably Google gonna release nexus 5 in November or at some point in this year.that must be a great device to go with!



Sent from my C1505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sanspark (Sep 14, 2013)

is there any suggestion for cheap and best android mobile with sufficient memory and cpu


----------



## abdel12345 (Sep 15, 2013)

sanspark said:


> is there any suggestion for cheap and best android mobile with sufficient memory and cpu

Click to collapse



Nexus 4

Sent from my LG-P970g


----------



## R.A.D DROID (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm just asking how much do you think a new unboxed sII is in England because I'm seeing a lot of price range in shops and ebay. Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Samea (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm looking for a new phone since my Nexus S is getting incredibly slow and unusable (even after I downgraded to ICS).

I'm looking a phone in price bracket of 300-400€. I'd like to have fast smooth phone, which could be used for development and it would stay usable few years. I'd prefer smaller form factor than S4, S3 etc. Nexus 4 is out of option for me since here in Finland they cost like >450€ and ordering abroad is out of option atm.

I don't care about camera, nor I play games a lot. Rather I want responsive UI, use of apps, browsing etc.

Atm I'm considering S4 Mini, which is correct size and looks good (and has support some custom roms). However, S3 is cheaper here (~50€ less). It's bigger than Mini but does it have any definite advantages over Mini? Any other good options?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Sep 15, 2013)

Samea said:


> I'm looking for a new phone since my Nexus S is getting incredibly slow and unusable (even after I downgraded to ICS).
> 
> I'm looking a phone in price bracket of 300-400€. I'd like to have fast smooth phone, which could be used for development and it would stay usable few years. I'd prefer smaller form factor than S4, S3 etc. Nexus 4 is out of option for me since here in Finland they cost like >450€ and ordering abroad is out of option atm.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait for the Nexus 5. It comes out October 14th 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Samea (Sep 15, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Wait for the Nexus 5. It comes out October 14th
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



As much as I'd like to have Nexus 5, according to leaked photos it looks far too big for my hands and pockets. Besides, knowing how they have priced older Nexus devices in Europe and in Finland I can't afford it.


----------



## Dhiraj (Sep 15, 2013)

I am from india .Here in india , I think nexus 5 will be available in next year . I would like to buy a new one in next 2-3 months . Suggest pl.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Droidlover123 (Sep 15, 2013)

idhbar said:


> I am from india .Here in india , I think nexus 5 will be available in next year . I would like to buy a new one in next 2-3 months . Suggest pl.

Click to collapse



Nexus 4 or Xperia sp

Sent from my C1904 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 16, 2013)

idhbar said:


> I am from india .Here in india , I think nexus 5 will be available in next year . I would like to buy a new one in next 2-3 months . Suggest pl.

Click to collapse



Moto X should be available by the year end.

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## mvaidy (Sep 16, 2013)

*Planning to buy Nexus 4*

Hell All,

I am planning to Buy Nexus 4 as the price of it has been slashed. Is it a good idea to buy Nexus 4 or wait for Nexus 5. What would be the cost of Nexus 5 when compared to the old cost of Nexus 4. Someone please suggest.

Thanks
Vaidy


----------



## kimera_v4 (Sep 16, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> Moto X, Motorola are the king when it comes to networking and call quality, plus stock android runs very smooth on the Moto, the screen on the Moto also is better 720P.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



thanks a lot....another question....exist any metod to unlock the bootloader and unlock root to this phone???




sorry for bad english


----------



## pargop (Sep 16, 2013)

Everyone is suggesting to buy for a new phone something fancy, but I have htc wildfire s (of course rooted) and is brilliant, because it is really small to carry in pocket etc and at the same time with good ROM is quick, battery lasts long. And it is cheap. So - I recommend!


----------



## Explorer23 (Sep 16, 2013)

mvaidy said:


> Hell All,
> 
> I am planning to Buy Nexus 4 as the price of it has been slashed. Is it a good idea to buy Nexus 4 or wait for Nexus 5. What would be the cost of Nexus 5 when compared to the old cost of Nexus 4. Someone please suggest.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd say Nexus 4 is still good enough, so I recommend it. Google's N4 prices are currently 200$ for 8GB in 250$ for 16GB version. N5 will probably cost around 350$. Carrier prices are obviously much higher.


----------



## issak42 (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm thinking about Lumia 925 now, if it wasn't for limited storage (16GB) it would be no brainer, but it is, so I'm asking:
does anyone have it, and are there issues with storage? My wifes 720 has 5,2GB used out of 7,2 available with NO DATA on the phone, so the system and a couple of apps are using this much space, everything is on the SD card (photos, music)
So I'm after a phone with great camera, and is 925s camera worth the lack of storage? Someone tell me wheter it's amazing or crap please.
I don't care for 'no instagram' and other things, I only care about the camera, I'm familiar with WP8 itself.
Thanks.


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 17, 2013)

issak42 said:


> I'm thinking about Lumia 925 now, if it wasn't for limited storage (16GB) it would be no brainer, but it is, so I'm asking:
> does anyone have it, and are there issues with storage? My wifes 720 has 5,2GB used out of 7,2 available with NO DATA on the phone, so the system and a couple of apps are using this much space, everything is on the SD card (photos, music)
> So I'm after a phone with great camera, and is 925s camera worth the lack of storage? Someone tell me wheter it's amazing or crap please.
> I don't care for 'no instagram' and other things, I only care about the camera, I'm familiar with WP8 itself.
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Seeing your primary need, an actual camera + basic lumia/android would be a better choice.

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## sanspark (Sep 17, 2013)

nexus 4, Yellowish display? 

i think its a major issue!

any nexus 4 users?


----------



## issak42 (Sep 17, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Seeing your primary need, an actual camera + basic lumia/android would be a better choice.
> 
> Narrated by Morgan Freeman

Click to collapse



I don't want an actual camera, I'll never have it with me when I'll need it, but i always have my phone. I've considered this already, but i dont want it. Besides I don't save so much money in the end. And i still want a phone capable of playing some games and lag free which my 2011 xperia isnt. Thanks for the suggestion though.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Zeuscluts (Sep 17, 2013)

*Device Purchasing Help.*

Have a Budget of 15 to 25k.
Can anyone suggest me the best smart Phone. 
Powered by Android

--------------------Signature--------------------
*Have Courtesy To Hit Thanks,
If I helped You!!!!*
Check My Signature For More Works. 
http://hmpshah.com/xda-signature/


----------



## issak42 (Sep 17, 2013)

Zeuscluts said:


> Have a Budget of 15 to 25k.
> Can anyone suggest me the best smart Phone.
> Powered by Android
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well for 15000 € you can get any phone there is, get the newest one.
Its an international forum, provide some more info (currency and where you want to buy it)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Dark_Eyes_ (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm stiil stuck with a Nexus S, which I loved by the way, but it's starting to show its age and I can't wait to upgrade. I'm definitely sold to the Nexus brand so I'm wondering if I should wait for the new Nexus 5 or if I should go ahead and buy a Nexus 4... They are so cheap and tempting...


----------



## issak42 (Sep 19, 2013)

Dark_Eyes_ said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm stiil stuck with a Nexus S, which I loved by the way, but it's starting to show its age and I can't wait to upgrade. I'm definitely sold to the Nexus brand so I'm wondering if I should wait for the new Nexus 5 or if I should go ahead and buy a Nexus 4... They are so cheap and tempting...

Click to collapse



N4 has a crappy camera and no usb-otg support, other then that its a fantastic phone for the price. From recent leaks, it seems like the nexus 5 will be based on lg g2, which is even more fantastic, but still with not the best camera in its class, the choice is yours, prices for n4 really are very low, but they may go down even more after n5 is released. But then again, you can always wait for 'the next one released in couple of months' so ill say go for it  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## giannakospower (Sep 19, 2013)

issak42 said:


> N4 has a crappy camera and no usb-otg support, other then that its a fantastic phone for the price. From recent leaks, it seems like the nexus 5 will be based on lg g2, which is even more fantastic, but still with not the best camera in its class, the choice is yours, prices for n4 really are very low, but they may go down even more after n5 is released. But then again, you can always wait for 'the next one released in couple of months' so ill say go for it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse




he is right


----------



## Dhiraj (Sep 19, 2013)

What could be the choice htc desire 601 or galaxy s4 mini or htc one mini ?


----------



## samith.shetty3 (Sep 19, 2013)

*Karbonn Titanium S5 or Micromax Canvas Hd*

hello guyz.... m planning to buy a device... which one should it be titanium s5 or canvas hd (i mean which has more more dev and good for daily use)


----------



## secguy (Sep 19, 2013)

Does anyone know when Nexus 5 will be out?


----------



## jayc137 (Sep 19, 2013)

secguy said:


> Does anyone know when Nexus 5 will be out?

Click to collapse



According to some leaks 
Oct 18

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## robertusIT (Sep 19, 2013)

18 oct in usa ? of for all countries?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## PangOS (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi guys. I just want a bit of quick advice on choice of device. 

I always liked t he HTC myTouch_4G_Slide. 

I got a Samsung s3 mini recently but I may need to get rid of one. 

Which one should I go with. The Samsung has some obvious pros, larger screen, more onboard memory. But I still like the HTC. 

Can I get other persons opinions?

Thanks

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using xda app- developers app


----------



## LinearEquation (Sep 20, 2013)

*Kindle Fire KD 2*

Amazon always releases their Kindles in September. The new Kindle Fire HD "2" 7 inch looks like a great tablet and I will probably get one rather quickly, if the price is right. I was just wondering if this is something that is likely to get rooted/cracked bootloader sooner or further down the road? 

I know the process takes a while but with so many devices to work on, I'm just wondering if this will be a take a number and get in line or towards the top of the list project. Thanks.


----------



## phazer11 (Sep 20, 2013)

Anyone here gotten an Xperia Z1 yet or know when they might be releasing in the US (I haven't found any info on it). If anyone has an Xperia Z1 how does it compare to say Galaxy S4 (if you know) i.e. is it worth buying? 

What are the current best phones so far I'm looking at the Galaxy S4 and the Xperia Z1 so I'd like for some more suggestions.


----------



## issak42 (Sep 20, 2013)

phazer11 said:


> Anyone here gotten an Xperia Z1 yet or know when they might be releasing in the US (I haven't found any info on it). If anyone has an Xperia Z1 how does it compare to say Galaxy S4 (if you know) i.e. is it worth buying?
> 
> What are the current best phones so far I'm looking at the Galaxy S4 and the Xperia Z1 so I'd like for some more suggestions.

Click to collapse



Lg g2
Lumia 1020
Iphone 5s
Rumored nexus 5 (probably based on lg g2)

Take a peek on gsmarena, everything on first page is hot stuff  
Xperia build quality is better than any galaxy, some complain about bezels on xperia, i find it a no brainer, lg g2 is slightly bigger then 5", but lacks sd slot, there are reviews among those three all over the web, they are all great devices. Check out some photography web sites for camera comparisons, guys at gsmarena make all phones look like they have ****ty cameras (they almost claim 1020 camera is bad)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## gibbylinks (Sep 20, 2013)

*Tablet update ?*

Got chance to pick up Acer A510 for £180.00 as an upgrade from my Samsung Tab 10.1 is it worth doing ? Bearing in mind that could put Tab on E-Bay reckon I'd get £100 for it 

Cheers


----------



## XaserI (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi guys 

I just registered to ask a very technical question, which you will be able to find in the Questions & Answers Forum very soon, but I thought use the chance and get some recommendations for a new phone here first 

Well I have been skimming the market for a couple of months now for a small smartphone (well looking at the current developments a phone below 4.5 inches should be small enough) that also has enough power to run some high performance apps (I plan to use it with external, custom made hardware) and also be able to store quite a bit of music.

As I'm not a fan on watching movies or other videos on my phone anyways, screen resolution doesn't matter that much, 720p is fine and of course, the bigger the battery the better...

Well, recent candidates like the HTC One mini or the Galaxy 4 mini all had a kill-factor (e.g. HTC One mini has fixed 16GB memory) until my if-I-was-to-buy-now choice was "released": The Sony Z1 mini. (not quite released yet but rumors about sony products tend to be reliable).

It has the same processing power as its bigger brother, SD-Slot and also looks very nice. If it only had 2 SIM slots 

However, I'm a bit worried as Sony apparently has huge problems with their displays through which you can see the capacitive layer (?), which might be a big downside of the Z1.

So if you have any other recommendations, please let me know! ... as long its not an iPhone again, its just not worth the price...

Regards,
Xaser


----------



## issak42 (Sep 20, 2013)

XaserI said:


> ...
> 
> However, I'm a bit worried as Sony apparently has huge problems with their displays through which you can see the capacitive layer (?), which might be a big downside of the Z1.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a Sony Ericsson xperia and I think i know what you're talking about, there is some kind of a grid visible if you look under very bright light under specific angles (angles not usually used for normally looking at the device), and even that when screen is off. It is not even close to being a deal breaker, it has never bothered me, only entertained me because it looks pretty neat.
EVERY phone has something perfectionists will complain about. Go to a shop, check it out for yourself.

Android phones around 4.5" are usually under powered, they only seem to put high end hardware in massive phones. What about windows phone? Lumias are awesome, no lag, fast and responsive and prices start very low, screen sizes are not too big, my wifes 720 is perfect size (it does lack some ram though, but its only an issue for some games)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## XaserI (Sep 20, 2013)

issak42 said:


> I have a Sony Ericsson xperia and I think i know what you're talking about, there is some kind of a grid visible if you look under very bright light under specific angles (angles not usually used for normally looking at the device), and even that when screen is off. It is not even close to being a deal breaker, it has never bothered me, only entertained me because it looks pretty neat.
> EVERY phone has something perfectionists will complain about. Go to a shop, check it out for yourself.
> 
> Android phones around 4.5" are usually under powered, they only seem to put high end hardware in massive phones. What about windows phone? Lumias are awesome, no lag, fast and responsive and prices start very low, screen sizes are not too big, my wifes 720 is perfect size (it does lack some ram though, but its only an issue for some games)

Click to collapse




Hi,

I will check it out when i see the Z1 in a shop somewhere 

Windows Phones have temped me quite a bit as I'm an experienced win programmer and it would be quite easy to start developing windows phones apps for me, however Nokia phones lack the power that i'll probably need for my applications and the 1020 just looks hidious with that giant camera on the back.


----------



## issak42 (Sep 20, 2013)

XaserI said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will check it out when i see the Z1 in a shop somewhere
> 
> Windows Phones have temped me quite a bit as I'm an experienced win programmer and it would be quite easy to start developing windows phones apps for me, however Nokia phones lack the power that i'll probably need for my applications and the 1020 just looks hidious with that giant camera on the back.

Click to collapse



I understand, however, One mini = 1,4GHz dual core, S4 mini = 1,7GHz dual core, lumia 9xx, 10xx = 1,5GHz dual core, so not so much different.
Z1 is rumored quad core, so that might be the best option.


----------



## pelelademadera (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi, opinions about k-touch v8?

Thanks

Enviado desde algun lado, con el tapatalk


----------



## sanspark (Sep 21, 2013)

looking for small yet power full android device, with gud display, noise -85dB or less, with good camera.
probably like iphone !

does anyone have suggestions?


----------



## issak42 (Sep 21, 2013)

sanspark said:


> looking for small yet power full android device, with gud display, noise -85dB or less, with good camera.
> probably like iphone !
> 
> does anyone have suggestions?

Click to collapse



Just get an iphone then.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sanspark (Sep 21, 2013)

issak42 said:


> Just get an iphone then.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



i specified "android device" but anyway thanks


----------



## abdel12345 (Sep 21, 2013)

sanspark said:


> i specified "android device" but anyway thanks

Click to collapse



I know you said small but would 4.3 inch screen be fine? If so get one of the new generation minis or an older phone like moto bionic

Sent from my LG-P970g


----------



## jainuttam5130 (Sep 21, 2013)

Sony xperia zr is best

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 02:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 PM ----------

Xperia zr is water proof mobile plus you can catch videos and photo on water also for 30 mint 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sanspark (Sep 21, 2013)

abdel12345 said:


> I know you said small but would 4.3 inch screen be fine? If so get one of the new generation minis or an older phone like moto bionic
> 
> Sent from my LG-P970g

Click to collapse



thanks but moto service is not that much good in india. i hope!

thanks and :good: waiting for....HTC one mini


----------



## Yarman2000 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi

I'm looking for a new smartphone.
Previously I had Sony Ericsson Live with Walkman,and now I have Xperia Arc,I got it for about 2 weeks.
I can still use it,because it's OK,but I'm planning to switch to some new phone in 1 month or later.

My budget will be 250-300€(I have about 200€ now,that's why I have to wait).

Phone specs should be:
Min. 1 GB RAM.
Min. Dual core processor.
Min. 4,3 inch screen(4,5' would be great.

I'm thinking about Xperia SP.
I don't want Nexus 4 cause of it's glass back.

I would prefer something released not that long ago.
Is it fine?
Or is there any better phone in this price?

Lastly,I like Xperia NXT UI very much,so I prefer Sony phones.

I'm using phone for:
Internet browsing(the most).
Some calls and texting not so often.
Sometimes taking photos,but I don't require phone's camera to be super hiper amazing...

Thanks.

Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk 4.


----------



## masoudd (Sep 21, 2013)

Yarman2000 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm looking for a new smartphone.
> Previously I had Sony Ericsson Live with Walkman,and now I have Xperia Arc,I got it for about 2 weeks.
> ...

Click to collapse



My brother has recently got a Xperia SP. I managed to root it, but there's not much custom rom for it right now, probably because it's still new and it's user base is small. It's running 4.1.2 now but I think sony has planned a 4.3 update sometime soon. Its back cover is exactly the opposite of nexus 4 imho, it's a rough texture of plastic which feels really good, well as long as you don't put it in a cover .
Although it's power button is kind of weird without a cover, it's sticking way to much out, as if they intended it to be in a cover.
I honestly don't believe it needs any cover because it's body is a one piece aluminum and feels kinda strong.
In short he's very happy with it. The only complaint he had was about it's sound being too low in call, i.e. he says he can't hear the other person even on the maximum volume.


----------



## Yarman2000 (Sep 21, 2013)

On every phone I don't use any case.
I'm using only pouch,it protects only from scratches.
Low call volume...I'm not calling so often,so it wouldn't be a problem for me I think.

Thanks for the answer 

Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk 4.


----------



## Kristophus (Sep 22, 2013)

Yarman2000 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm looking for a new smartphone.
> Previously I had Sony Ericsson Live with Walkman,and now I have Xperia Arc,I got it for about 2 weeks.
> ...

Click to collapse



If your holding off on the Nexus 4 for the glass back, Google has a bumper case available on the google play store


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## abdel12345 (Sep 22, 2013)

Kristophus said:


> If your holding off on the Nexus 4 for the glass back, Google has a bumper case available on the google play store

Click to collapse



Too late now though. Unless you wanna pay extra for one off ebay. Google sold out and wont manufacture anymore and on ebay and amazon theyre still at 300 dollars not the reduced 200$ 

Sent from my LG-P970g


----------



## Yarman2000 (Sep 22, 2013)

Ok,now I just don't know what to do...
Nexus is overall better,2GB RAM,quad core processor and it costs more(about 45€ more,but I think it's worth to pay more for it).
One thing I don't like in Nexus is stock android,I like fast updates and the rest,but the look of system... I just love the UI of Xperias.
On Xperia I can get Nexus look,but on Nexus I can't get the real Xperia UI.
What do you guys think? I can live with the Nexus glass back and UI uf it's really worth of it.
How's the camera of Nexus? Is it better than in SP?

Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk 4.


----------



## tOrNadO™ (Sep 22, 2013)

Yarman2000 said:


> Ok,now I just don't know what to do...
> Nexus is overall better,2GB RAM,quad core processor and it costs more(about 45€ more,but I think it's worth to pay more for it).
> One thing I don't like in Nexus is stock android,I like fast updates and the rest,but the look of system... I just love the UI of Xperias.
> On Xperia I can get Nexus look,but on Nexus I can't get the real Xperia UI.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 4 camera is real good.. U can test it in any showrooms.. I don't know how the camera quality is for SP.. You can check in SP's General thread, there might be thread related to pictures posting taken in SP.. So u can try and see the clarity.. BTW Nexus 4, if rooted u can always get any sorts of UI u want.. All u gotta do is read and do it correctly..


----------



## Yarman2000 (Sep 22, 2013)

Really? I thought Xperia NXT UI is closed source and we can't get it to work on Nexus.
But one more question,is Nexus good to hold in one hand?
I have very tiny hands so it's important for me 

Thanks

Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk 4.


----------



## masoudd (Sep 22, 2013)

Yarman2000 said:


> Really? I thought Xperia NXT UI is closed source and we can't get it to work on Nexus.
> But one more question,is Nexus good to hold in one hand?
> I have very tiny hands so it's important for me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have held Xperia SP in my hand a lot both with cover and without. I can say it's not really for tiny hands  Also I don't know about the nexus but the SP do not have any place for a strap. I love straps. I have a strap for my galaxy s plus and I can't say how many times this strap has saved my phone! When my brother bought this SP I looked for the place to attach a strap to it but apparently there is none.


----------



## issak42 (Sep 22, 2013)

Yarman2000 said:


> Ok,now I just don't know what to do...
> Nexus is overall better,2GB RAM,quad core processor and it costs more(about 45€ more,but I think it's worth to pay more for it).
> One thing I don't like in Nexus is stock android,I like fast updates and the rest,but the look of system... I just love the UI of Xperias.
> On Xperia I can get Nexus look,but on Nexus I can't get the real Xperia UI.
> ...

Click to collapse



Google for nexus 4 camera examples, from what ive seen, its really bad. There are phones with way better camera then n4.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## forthe (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi, I have been using xperia P for a while and now thinking about an upgrade. Used a galaxy note for 6 months before it and found out that it isn't meant for my use. So need a phone which is comparable to xperia P (4" screen). I had compared the screen of xperia p with many phones, and none seem to be better than it overall. Side by side the xperia zr screen looks washed out. iPhone 4S looks faded in front of it. The only screen which looked better than it (indoors only) was htc one. Outdoor visibility can't be matched by any phones. Is there any phone to match the whitemagic screen of xperia p with a small size. Thought of buying a htc one mini (when launched) but heard that they are going to price it exorbitantly .

Any worthy successor to xperia p in terms of built quality and screen?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Hari23 (Sep 22, 2013)

Xperia M or Galaxy Core or Galaxy Ace 3 or Galaxy S Duos ? Any other choice?


----------



## hell911 (Sep 22, 2013)

is it still "practical" to buy galaxy s2 nowadays? will it keep up with new applications? 

i know hd applications wont run. just talking about regular apps.


----------



## GuestD2797 (Sep 22, 2013)

I am looking to buy a 10' chinese tablet with max 200-210$. I prefer a 4:3 display, but this is not obligatory. Do you know any tablet to suggest?


----------



## LinearEquation (Sep 22, 2013)

dantekavala said:


> I am looking to buy a 10' chinese tablet with max 200-210$. I prefer a 4:3 display, but this is not obligatory. Do you know any tablet to suggest?

Click to collapse



I like the Polaroid PTBA8000  8 inch. They are a great kitchen table tablet and even better since a root script became available.  A lot of them sell for cheap because most never figured out how to root it and the stock app stores were terrible. Not a 10 inch but wort a look at. 

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## Kristophus (Sep 22, 2013)

hell911 said:


> is it still "practical" to buy galaxy s2 nowadays? will it keep up with new applications?
> 
> i know hd applications wont run. just talking about regular apps.

Click to collapse



Many of todays apps can be run without crashing, but many of the apps wont run smoothly. Nowadays, you can only get the variants of the s2, but not the international version. Each carrier has their own variant, like how att has the Skyrocket. You can upgrade to Jelly Bean if your not into rooting the s2.

---------- Post added at 06:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 PM ----------




abdel12345 said:


> Too late now though. Unless you wanna pay extra for one off ebay. Google sold out and wont manufacture anymore and on ebay and amazon theyre still at 300 dollars not the reduced 200$
> 
> Sent from my LG-P970g

Click to collapse



I hope that with the new Nexus 4/5 that they keep the price somewhat close to the Nexus 4 since their not manufacturing any more Nexus's (Nexi?)


----------



## issak42 (Sep 22, 2013)

forthe said:


> Hi, I have been using xperia P for a while and now thinking about an upgrade. Used a galaxy note for 6 months before it and found out that it isn't meant for my use. So need a phone which is comparable to xperia P (4" screen). I had compared the screen of xperia p with many phones, and none seem to be better than it overall. Side by side the xperia zr screen looks washed out. iPhone 4S looks faded in front of it. The only screen which looked better than it (indoors only) was htc one. Outdoor visibility can't be matched by any phones. Is there any phone to match the whitemagic screen of xperia p with a small size. Thought of buying a htc one mini (when launched) but heard that they are going to price it exorbitantly .
> 
> Any worthy successor to xperia p in terms of built quality and screen?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lumia 520, 620, 720 (a bit bigger)
Screen is amazing on 720 and so is built quality, 620 is also great, and not too expensive, i have less experience with 620, you should check it out yourself in a store or something
All small phones are second quality, because all brands make massive flagships and then they throw last years hardware in a smaller chassis and call it 'mini'

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Yarman2000 (Sep 22, 2013)

masoudd said:


> I have held Xperia SP in my hand a lot both with cover and without. I can say it's not really for tiny hands  Also I don't know about the nexus but the SP do not have any place for a strap. I love straps. I have a strap for my galaxy s plus and I can't say how many times this strap has saved my phone! When my brother bought this SP I looked for the place to attach a strap to it but apparently there is none.

Click to collapse



Weird...
I saw an SP in some electronic shop in my city,i used it for a while and it was ok,I held it,and it was really not so bad.
Maybe my hands are not as small as I think about them  
I'm just 13(nearly 14) years old,so I think my hands are tiny.
I just want the phone to be in a great size,because I don't like using bricks 

Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk 4.


----------



## daddymemoru (Sep 22, 2013)

*i got the lg l9*

what phone should i upgrade to?


----------



## hell911 (Sep 23, 2013)

Kristophus said:


> Many of todays apps can be run without crashing, but many of the apps wont run smoothly. Nowadays, you can only get the variants of the s2, but not the international version. Each carrier has their own variant, like how att has the Skyrocket. You can upgrade to Jelly Bean if your not into rooting the s2.
> )

Click to collapse



but for everyday needs (excluding HD games), this phone will do the job, right? lets say for 2 years?


----------



## knewbee10 (Sep 23, 2013)

I currently have a Samsung Galaxy Note 2 running ParanoidAndroid(4.3 rom). I thought I had my mind set on the Samsung Galaxy Note 3 but I have been also thinking about the LG G2 and the rumored Nexus 5(October 1?th release) which will almost have similar specs to the LG G2. Has anyone switched from a Samsung Galaxy Note 2 to an LG G2 and if so:
-Is the camera better? 
-Is the screen really that much more visible outside during daylight? 
-Is the speaker volume lower or higher? 
-How are you coping without having an SD card or removable battery?


----------



## Kristophus (Sep 23, 2013)

hell911 said:


> but for everyday needs (excluding HD games), this phone will do the job, right? lets say for 2 years?

Click to collapse



For everyday needs today, yes. I cant say the same about the future though, since the s2 will more than likely be unsupported eventually and with more apps needed new versions of the OS, it probably wont work optimally for the 2 years.

---------- Post added at 12:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 AM ----------




daddymemoru said:


> what phone should i upgrade to?

Click to collapse



What phone do you have now?


----------



## InsaneHien (Sep 23, 2013)

I currently have a Samsung Epic 4G. My sister is looking to upgrade my line on Sprint within the next few weeks or month since I'm eligible now. She will only upgrade if the phone is under $100 for 2-year agreement, so these are my choices (these were chosen based on the price I've seen on Sprint and Best Buy)...

HTC One
LG Optimus G
Samsung Galaxy S III

*My Likes*
+ Samsung products
+ GS III has removable battery
+ microSD slot in the GS III
+ Quad-core processor (Optimus G and HTC One)
+ HTC One's specs (Snapdragon 600, Ultrapixel camera, 1080p resolution)
+ Optimus G's 13MP camera
+ HTC's Sense UI
+ HTC One is more recent

*My Dislikes*
- Non-removable battery (HTC One and Optimus G)
- No microSD slot on HTC One and Optimus G
- Heating issue with the Optimus G?

Which one is a better buy overall?


----------



## abdel12345 (Sep 23, 2013)

InsaneHien said:


> I currently have a Samsung Epic 4G. My sister is looking to upgrade my line on Sprint within the next few weeks or month since I'm eligible now. She will only upgrade if the phone is under $100 for 2-year agreement, so these are my choices (these were chosen based on the price I've seen on Sprint and Best Buy)...
> 
> HTC One
> LG Optimus G
> ...

Click to collapse



I think htc one is the best choice. Besides nonremovable battery and no sd support almost everything is best with it

Sent from my LG-P970g


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## daddymemoru (Sep 23, 2013)

I have an lg l9

Sent from my LG-P769 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Maciz (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm doubting between the HTC One S, HTC One X and Samsung Galaxy S3 (maybe the S3 mini, but I know that One S beats the S3 mini). Truthfully, the only reason the One X and the S3 are in the mix, is because of the quad core spec. I really don't like the big look of those phones, but the thing is, I'm just looking for a phone that will last me a few years. I don't need the best of the best. I'm just not sure if the extra cost for either the One X or the S3 will make the phone last that much longer. 

What do you guys think? Save the €50,- and go for the One S, or spend a bit more to make sure the phone lasts longer and thus getting the One X or S3? And in case of the second, which one, the S3 or One X?


----------



## forthe (Sep 23, 2013)

issak42 said:


> Lumia 520, 620, 720 (a bit bigger)
> Screen is amazing on 720 and so is built quality, 620 is also great, and not too expensive, i have less experience with 620, you should check it out yourself in a store or something
> All small phones are second quality, because all brands make massive flagships and then they throw last years hardware in a smaller chassis and call it 'mini'
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Thanks for the suggestion. But I can't use windows phone because of lack of availability of critical apps for me. Wished Nokia made these phones with android os. Had ordered the lumia 620 twice but couldn't use it .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## 341464 (Sep 23, 2013)

*Buynig a new tablet*

Hello,
I've been stuck with this stupid Chinese ZTE V71A tablet, it's super inconvenient; power button malfunctions sometimes, touchscreen isn't that nice, not much ROM actually works well with it.
So I decided to save up for a new tablet.
I've been wondering if I should choose the Nexus 7 1st gen or the 2nd gen, cause there's a huge price difference between them, by the way, I'm looking for the LTE/3G version.
The 1st gen has been holding me back for its performance and CPU, since I heard some apps are not compatible with Tegra 3 CPU.

The use of the tablet will mostly be browsing, Facebook AND the most importantly, make music, as a musician I'd like to use FL Studio Mobile on the go, so I can work on my music even I'm not home.
I'm not sure if the 1st gen will run it fine.

Any suggestions? Any other tablet is fine, just keep the price low.
Also I'm a huge fan of tweaking devices, devices that are officially supported by CyanogenMod would be nice too.


----------



## reffp (Sep 23, 2013)

Tengda F5189 / Star F5189 / HDC Galaxy Tab 7.0 / Fengpai F5189 looking for ROM/ROOT
I get a good deal and really like the phone but i worried about suport! 

i just find this one 
in need roon .com 

its my firts tablet!
look at the forum but dont find nothing more!

quad core/3g built in / 1/2gb RAM / 8-16-32 / 7-8inch/ ok desing / 100-250 dollars
(if someone have another recomendation , thanks! 
cheers!


----------



## mhoss48 (Sep 23, 2013)

reffp said:


> Tengda F5189 / Star F5189 / HDC Galaxy Tab 7.0 / Fengpai F5189 looking for ROM/ROOT
> I get a good deal and really like the phone but i worried about suport!
> 
> i just find this one
> ...

Click to collapse



New nexus 7 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## saamsony (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi guys,
I am trying to buy a new mobile and i can afford upto 25000rs, but i ended up with confusion.
can you ppl pls help me out and suggest me the best model that I can afford with. No barriers in company. I am ready for samsung, sony, htc, nokia,,,,,,,,,,,,,

please suggest me the right one, thank you in advance


----------



## jayc137 (Sep 24, 2013)

saamsony said:


> Hi guys,
> I am trying to buy a new mobile and i can afford upto 25000rs, but i ended up with confusion.
> can you ppl pls help me out and suggest me the best model that I can afford with. No barriers in company. I am ready for samsung, sony, htc, nokia,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> please suggest me the right one, thank you in advance

Click to collapse



Xperia SP / Galaxy S3 (Available for 25,099 online) and maybe Nexus 4

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Dhiraj (Sep 24, 2013)

saamsony said:


> Hi guys,
> I am trying to buy a new mobile and i can afford upto 25000rs, but i ended up with confusion.
> can you ppl pls help me out and suggest me the best model that I can afford with. No barriers in company. I am ready for samsung, sony, htc, nokia,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> please suggest me the right one, thank you in advance

Click to collapse



With 1k extra you can get s4 mini.


----------



## saamsony (Sep 24, 2013)

@akiratoriyama @idhbar

thank you both of you.
Its not a problem for an extra amount. At max i can pay 27,000. but i need the best quality mobile within my range.

shall i go for nexus 4 or s4 mini.


----------



## jayc137 (Sep 24, 2013)

saamsony said:


> @akiratoriyama
> @idhbar
> 
> thank you both of you.
> ...

Click to collapse



S3 or nexus 4 
Do you want micro SD card or removable battery ?
Don't like the s4 mini 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## saamsony (Sep 24, 2013)

mrturcot said:


> If you can wait for the Nexus 5!! If not HTC One is my advice!!
> 
> Cheers

Click to collapse



thank you

---------- Post added at 09:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 AM ----------




akiratoriyama said:


> S3 or nexus 4
> Do you want micro SD card or removable battery ?
> Don't like the s4 mini
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



micro sd is not required, it would be better if i have removal battery one.


----------



## Dhiraj (Sep 24, 2013)

S3 has old chip set compare to s4 mini.


----------



## jayc137 (Sep 24, 2013)

idhbar said:


> S3 has old chip set compare to s4 mini.

Click to collapse



S3 has better development than S4 mini 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## omega015 (Sep 24, 2013)

*Help on replacing HD2*

I am currently a HTC HD2 owner and unfortunately its starting to die  USB port is dead. fortunately I will be keeping it going with a powermat charger and already have the means to install new roms via sd  but I think its time to start looking at its replacement.

I am after something as customizable and plenty of droid roms to play about with. which phone would people recommend? at the moment I only have a budget of around £150 (company paying) was looking at something like the HTC One SV or should I just get a HD2 again?

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks, Michael.


----------



## kngdmond (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm currently with Sprint and looking to upgrade my phone.  Please keep in mind this is coming from a person who has NEVER owned a smartphone and still uses a dumb-phone from 3 years ago. 

My phone choices are:

IPhone 5c or 5s 
Samsung G S3
Samsung G S4
Samsung Note II
LG Optimous G
HTC One

I've read a half a dozen reviews to see which phone is most practical but most reviews offer mediocre or biased opinions.  I would like to see what other people with similar interests think.

My wife just got an IPhone 5c and I really dislike it and is out of the question.  I love Android.

I don't make many phone calls, rarely text, and I'm not addicted to social media, games or YouTube.  I would describe myself as as a tinkerer. I'm also a person who doesn't care about trends or having the coolest new phone.  I know the new LG and Note III are coming out soon but my experience with new cutting edge technology is a headache, and I don't use a phone enough to justify spending $300+.

These are the things I'm looking for:

Root without Sprint blocking or bricking the phone.
Painless tether method without getting blocked or penalized.
Good support, updates from the manufacturer and lots of ROM/MODs.
I like taking pictures so a phone that can take quality pictures & vids.
The ability to play newer games if I decided to play one.
The ability to stream video from Plex media server or other service.
A phone that doesn't fall apart after a week of use.
Ability to safely use credit card charging device and app.

I looked at:

Samsung G S4 (seriously thinking about this one)

Like - big screen, SD card support, 13mp camera, and removable battery.

Dislike - it is big and a little awkward to hold, tight fit into a pocket, Stock OS bloatware.


HTC One 

Like - it is smaller & can fit in a pocket, thin OS like my tablet, rich deep colors.

Dislike - heard that the manufacturer rarely updates, no SD slot, 4mp camera, and non-removable battery (nothing a soldering iron can't solve)

LG Optimus G

Like - its $99, 13mp camera, SD slot

Dislike - Sprint sales person said it was a cheap POS, and said it had little support.

Samsung Note II - I only looked at this because it supports pressure sensitive stylus. 

I just don't want to buy and get stuck with a POS.
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

---------- Post added at 12:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 PM ----------




341464 said:


> Hello,
> I've been stuck with this stupid Chinese ZTE V71A tablet, it's super inconvenient; power button malfunctions sometimes, touchscreen isn't that nice, not much ROM actually works well with it.
> So I decided to save up for a new tablet.
> I've been wondering if I should choose the Nexus 7 1st gen or the 2nd gen, cause there's a huge price difference between them, by the way, I'm looking for the LTE/3G version.
> ...

Click to collapse



The Hisense Sero 7 Pro is a decent tablet for $129.  Comparable to the Nexus 7 gen 1.  It is rooted and runs CWM recovery.  Unfortunately there are not many custom ROMs due to the lack of sources from the manufacturer.  They say they're going to release sources.  Jelly Bean 4.3 is supposed to released this fall.  They have made 3 updates since May of 2013.  There is a build.prop tweak that tricks the tablet to think its a Nexus 7 and had no issues getting games to run such as Asphalt 8.  Supports Google store.  After rooting I'm able to use a 64 gb sd card.  I play guitar and plug my tablet into my POD XTLive and it works great. Good all around multipurpose tablet...I don't regret buying it.  But if you want mass support and lots of ROMs, then I would stick with big name brands.



Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 341464 (Sep 24, 2013)

kngdmond said:


> ---------- Post added at 12:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 PM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just looked up the Hisense tab, I can tell it's worth the value, however, it's not available in my country, which is sad.
Any other suggestions? Or just go with a 1st gen Nexus 7?
I'm still not sure if I should save up more for the 2nd gen version.


----------



## abdel12345 (Sep 25, 2013)

341464 said:


> I just looked up the Hisense tab, I can tell it's worth the value, however, it's not available in my country, which is sad.
> Any other suggestions? Or just go with a 1st gen Nexus 7?
> I'm still not sure if I should save up more for the 2nd gen version.

Click to collapse



Maybe kindle hd? If you like amazon and buy stufg from there a lot like books. Its decently priced at 159 and yiu can find used ones for even way less. Overall its good for its price even if you dont use amazon that much.

Sent from my LG-P970g

---------- Post added at 09:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 PM ----------




kngdmond said:


> I'm currently with Sprint and looking to upgrade my phone.  Please keep in mind this is coming from a person who has NEVER owned a smartphone and still uses a dumb-phone from 3 years ago.
> 
> My phone choices are:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait a little longer (mid to end of october) the nexus 5 by lg and. Google will be out. Youll get the new android updates as soon as theyre out and it has good specs. Its also low cost compared to other phones. 

Sent from my LG-P970g


----------



## samirspatil (Sep 25, 2013)

*New handset*



kngdmond said:


> I'm currently with Sprint and looking to upgrade my phone.  Please keep in mind this is coming from a person who has NEVER owned a smartphone and still uses a dumb-phone from 3 years ago.
> 
> My phone choices are:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would suggest you wait for the Nexux 5. You could also check HTC one google edition( it wont have update problems)


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi

A little help here? I need you guys opinion in comparing the HTC HTL22 (HTC One Japan's version, which has sd card slot) and Sony ZR (or Sony SO-04E in japan)

I need a phone:

1. Battery is decent, since I use 3g quite a lot.

2. Good cam. Just like, not actually use cam much

3. Good design and/or resistance.

Best regard.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## i9100g user (Sep 25, 2013)

kngdmond said:


> I'm currently with Sprint and looking to upgrade my phone.  Please keep in mind this is coming from a person who has NEVER owned a smartphone and still uses a dumb-phone from 3 years ago.
> 
> My phone choices are:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Note 3(Already shipped with 4.3)
LG G2(LG are bad with updates)
Or Nexus 5

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kngdmond (Sep 25, 2013)

samirspatil said:


> I would suggest you wait for the Nexux 5. You could also check HTC one google edition( it wont have update problems)

Click to collapse






abdel12345 said:


> Wait a little longer (mid to end of october) the nexus 5 by lg and. Google will be out. Youll get the new android updates as soon as theyre out and it has good specs. Its also low cost compared to other phones.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P970g

Click to collapse



I guess I'll wait to see what the holidays bring.  Thank you for the feedback.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## thgm21 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hello, after big disappointment with my 5830i i decided its time for new phone.

I prefer android as I'm already used to it. The budget is around 250$, I'm gonna use it for basic stuff - gaming, browsing and so on. My choices so far are: Xperia L/M or second-hand SGS Galaxy II.


----------



## ToiletDucky (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm looking for ideas on a Verizon phone for my girlfriend. Wanting to stay $200 or less. Any ideas?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kaylin.martin (Sep 25, 2013)

*help don't know what phone to get*

I am looking to get a new phone to replace my htc buzz.
My choices of phone are:
sgs3 mini
motorola razr i
nexu 4


----------



## obsidian-studios (Sep 25, 2013)

*Cheap tablet w/ IPS high resolution screen 4:3 ratio quad core cpu/gpu & audio input*

Title pretty much says it all, but in more detail, looking for a cheap tablet with IPS high resolution screen with 4:3 aspect ratio like 2048*1536, 10 point capacitive touch, quad core both cpu and gpu, gpu can be more than 4 cores. With the most important factor audio input through the 3.5mm headset jack. Ability to use an external microphone or card reader for mobile payments. Seems many of the Chinese tablets lack this ability. I know Onda and Ramos tablets do not have audio input support. I am not sure about Pipo and others, trying to confirm, also why I am asking here.


----------



## Kristophus (Sep 25, 2013)

kngdmond said:


> I'm currently with Sprint and looking to upgrade my phone.  Please keep in mind this is coming from a person who has NEVER owned a smartphone and still uses a dumb-phone from 3 years ago.
> 
> My phone choices are:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## kngdmond (Sep 26, 2013)

Kristophus said:


> kngdmond said:
> 
> 
> > I'm currently with Sprint and looking to upgrade my phone.  Please keep in mind this is coming from a person who has NEVER owned a smartphone and still uses a dumb-phone from 3 years ago.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## blinkash (Sep 26, 2013)

kngdmond said:


> Kristophus said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the feedback.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## NSDCars5 (Sep 27, 2013)

So my Micromax A27 went berserk, and now I'd like a new Droid. I live in India, have a budget of upto Rs. 6000 (7k would be absolutely max, if the phone is good, along with my exam results) and want a phone with at least:

Enough processing power for casual gaming (Subway Surfers, Reckless Racing, Compulsive)
ICS or JB
Reputed brand (HTC, Samsung, Sony, LG, you know)
NOT IMPORTANT BUT DEFINITELY APPRECIATED: Support for MIUI and AOKP/AOSPA. CyanogenMod just doesn't cut it...

I don't care if the thing doesn't have removable batteries or a microSD slot. I just want it to work (unlike my old phone).


----------



## Zandeer (Sep 27, 2013)

kngdmond said:


> Kristophus said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the feedback.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## cuda14 (Sep 27, 2013)

htc is good?
to buy ?
gold edition or blue red?
wht you say?
what about roms?


----------



## kngdmond (Sep 27, 2013)

Zandeer said:


> kngdmond said:
> 
> 
> > You say you don't want the latest top spec phone, but then talk about waiting for the S5. The S4 just came out a few months back, the S4 is a long way away.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Thelgow (Sep 27, 2013)

Can someone help suggest a 7" tablet?
I currently have a Kindle fire, the original from release day, with some custom jellybean rom on it.
I typically use it for the occasional web site check, netflix, mostly comic books.
My only real concern with it is that it is a bit older, only had 6gb usable, and that the memory is low some many websites just crash.
How is the Kindle HD as I see a new hdx is coming so the 16gb HD isn't that expensive.
Or perhaps something altogether different like nexus or galaxy tab. I don't know anything about those.
To an extent if the price is about the same or not much more, I may even look into a 10" as I wont have to go landscape and scroll with comics as often.


----------



## f0x7 (Sep 27, 2013)

I was thinking about buying Galaxy S III, but I experienced a touch delay in some games.
This touch delay has happened to any of you guys?


----------



## kngdmond (Sep 27, 2013)

Thelgow said:


> Can someone help suggest a 7" tablet?
> I currently have a Kindle fire, the original from release day, with some custom jellybean rom on it.
> I typically use it for the occasional web site check, netflix, mostly comic books.
> My only real concern with it is that it is a bit older, only had 6gb usable, and that the memory is low some many websites just crash.
> ...

Click to collapse



Might check out the Sero 7 Pro.  Its only a 7" tablet.  Great for web browsing, playing movies, etc.  Compares to Nexus 7.  I use it to play games, music and movies. I stream Netflix, hbo2go, and plex. Can also make wifi phone calls.  If you root it, it will recognize and use a 64 gb sdcard.  Its $129.  The downside is there isn't much custom rom development.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ajparejas (Sep 28, 2013)

*reply*



mhoss48 said:


> How about both Mega 5.3 and Mega 6.3 Duos ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




both are powerful than samsung grand duos what im talking about is the price. best dual sim when it comes to price. it cheaper that Mega5.3 and 6.3


----------



## gunnish (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm looking for an android device that has at least android 4.1. I want to have at least 1 GB RAM, maximum phone length 120mm and preferably released in 2013.   I'm thinking about Jiayu 3gs but it is a bit larger than i prefer.


----------



## qepaxhiu (Sep 28, 2013)

currently i have nokia e51 but i am thinking to get a new phone like lumia 620
i really like lumia for they build quality, camera etc
what should i do?


----------



## cyberz (Sep 28, 2013)

I wait Nexus 5 too. I probably will purchase Nexus 5 or G2. Because Samsung has failed to repair the constant disconnections in wifi of my Galaxy S4, after two interventions and 3 long months of waiting!
Unlikely to buy again Samsung products. 
Regards! 

Inviato dal mio GT-I9500 con Tapatalk 4


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Rokanx5 (Sep 28, 2013)

*Nexus 7 FHD VS ROOTED Kindle Fire HDX?*

Hey, I am looking for a 7 inch tablet. I just need some help deciding which to get between these two.

With regards to the Nexus 7 FHD, I just wanted to know how it compares to the S4 and the Padfone 2 (since I own these two devices) in terms of daily tasks and gaming (especially gaming). As benchmarks are lower, I am worried that performance will be lower than both. Whether it equals in gaming performance or is better, I would like to know.

Concerning the Kindle Fire HDX, I would like to know if there are any compatibility issues when its rooted and running the Android OS. I know, for one, that Google Voice can't be used anymore. I also have my doubts in rooting, especially on a Kindle.

And of course, your own opinion and stand between the two tablets and which you would buy and why. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Banana Phone (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi
I had a Galaxy S3 and it died 2 weeks after the warranty ended so I'm not going near Samsung any more. I'm torn between the HTC One and waiting for the Nexus 5 although I'm planning on buying the Nexus 7 which in that case the Nexus 5 might be an overkill.. Problems are, the HTC One has a score of 1/10 on ifiix.com.. The Nexus 5 is harder for me to purchase in Egypt, compared to the HTC One.. And I don't know whether the HTC is repairable here after the warranty is over or not.. So yea, help me pick 

EDIT: Also, does Google allow payments from non American credit cards even if I'd ship a Nexus to an American address (I'd use TunnelBear for changing my IP).


----------



## bartexsz (Sep 28, 2013)

*Galaxy tab 2 7.0 vs Pentagram quadra 9.7*

I'm thinking about those 2 tablets,

Galaxy tab 2  7.0 :
-great support on(custom roms etc.)
-great battery
-probably longer lifetime

Pentagram Quadra 9.7:
-bigger screen 
- 2k x1.5k resolution
- quadcore AllWinner A31
- as for manufactor : gpu:  PowerVR SGX 543 MP4
- IPS screen


Tablet will be used in school to note lectures , I will buy leather case with usb keyboard for it.

I please for advice


----------



## shazzy1 (Sep 29, 2013)

*Lumia r droid*

Hey guys i Have a Samsung galaxy s2 (Which I love dearly:cowboy￼and am planning to go for some other phone(upgrade)! :cyclops: my friends suggested me to go for a LUMIA and i got convinced(Almost)...'Man Why Leave Android?'was the question That Pop-ed Up! in My head!!!.....


Should i Go for a Lumia Guys???Is It Worth The Money?


PLZZ sUggesT


ALL i want my Smart-Phone to do is :

Check Mail(Tons of 'em)￼
Stay connected to 3g/Wi-Fi Throughout The day
Hear Hours of Music!￼
And The Battery Should Last Me atleast 12 Hours of Heavy Usage!￼

So what do u Suggest!!!￼￼￼


----------



## eadmaster (Sep 29, 2013)

hi, is there any tablet with a Reflective TFT Color LCD?

I think the GBASP is still great for playing games and reading books, but i'd like a device with a bigger screen and resolution...


----------



## ace88 (Sep 29, 2013)

*Device ROM count*

Is there a running count of ROMS made for devices ? 

From the most popular device to have ROMS designed for it, to the least popular device to have ROMS designed for it.


----------



## cyberdynesystem101 (Sep 29, 2013)

guys what do u think about Motoactv and Smartwatch 2 what's the pros and cons between these two 

Sent from my LT26w using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TiTAN-O-One (Sep 29, 2013)

zolo111 said:


> I need help picking the right phone for my needs:
> 
> Budget: up to $600
> -Quad core CPU
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey! Maybe i can help you. 

Earlier today i came across a phone called Pantech Vega A880S LTE-A (if im not wrong). It spots a 5.7" super amoled 1080p display, has QualConm Snapdragon 800 CPU, Adreno 330, MicroSD Slot, 2500mah battery (CMIW), 16/32GB internal storage, 2GB DDR3 RAM, 13MP rear & 5MP front cameras, fingerprint sensor, LTE-A

Normal specs? Sorry, in the box u get 
2 batteries
Charging dock
MicroUSB cable
Wall adapter
smth else cnt rmb

Cool huh? The price is quite hefty though at arnd ur budget. Pantech is from Korea, competing against Samsung. Google this phone and see u could find a bargain 

CyanogenMod®


----------



## cowboyaryk (Sep 29, 2013)

*DROID MAXX or Note 3*

I'm buying a new phone on Verizon in the next few weeks and am torn as to if I should go with the DROID MAXX or the Note 3. I want a big screen but battery life is important. The MAXX is said to have one of the best batteries out there at the moment, but it doesnt have expandable microsd. I like the larger screen of the Note 3 but i doubt the battery will last as long as the MAXX and i love the IR blaster. As far as specs and features go, what do you think would be better? Keep in mind that I want to root whichever i do get, and put a custom ROM on it, preferably AKOP. Keeping all this in mind and that i could get an extra battery or whatever, do you think the note 3 will be worth it for the larger screen (even if ill probably never use the sPen. I cant think of anything else that would be relevant to me, software wise i can make the phones practically the same. Any questions that will help you suggest the right device for me, please ask and i appreciate any help/advice as to helping me chose a phone. Thank you!

Oh and through rooting and a custom ROM, will i be able to get the droid maxx features on the note 3 such as the ability to say "hello google" or something like that and it will just let me say a command or question?


----------



## thgm21 (Sep 30, 2013)

thgm21 said:


> Hello, after big disappointment with my 5830i i decided its time for new phone.
> 
> I prefer android as I'm already used to it. The budget is around 250$, I'm gonna use it for basic stuff - gaming, browsing and so on. My choices so far are: Xperia L/M or second-hand SGS Galaxy II.

Click to collapse



Anyone?


----------



## jayc137 (Sep 30, 2013)

thgm21 said:


> Anyone?

Click to collapse



Get the Xperia L 
You can also look @ Grand Quattro

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## itsmebhupendra (Sep 30, 2013)

*Smartphone around INR 25000*

Hi All,

I want to buy a new android smartphone by Oct 2013 end or in Mid Nov 2013. My budget is around INR 25k, Can you guys suggest me good phone with bigger display.

Currently I am using a HTC Desire and a great fan of Sense UI. I have done a little bit of survey. What you guys think about Lenovo smartphones?


----------



## sunnyvijay (Sep 30, 2013)

itsmebhupendra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want to buy a new android smartphone by Oct 2013 end or in Mid Nov 2013. My budget is around INR 25k, Can you guys suggest me good phone with bigger display.
> 
> Currently I am using a HTC Desire and a great fan of Sense UI. I have done a little bit of survey. What you guys think about Lenovo smartphones?

Click to collapse



Try buying HTC One S. Right now the price is very low in India and with XDA help you can get your phone to flash MIUI V5, Android 4.2.2 or even Android 4.3. I have it and really love that phone for that price. Try flipkart.com.


----------



## shawnhalu (Sep 30, 2013)

hi my contract is due. currently a note 2 user. I need some opinion in choosing between sony xperia z1 & galaxy note 3. it hard to choose between them lol..


----------



## noahthedominator (Sep 30, 2013)

shawnhalu said:


> hi my contract is due. currently a note 2 user. I need some opinion in choosing between sony xperia z1 & galaxy note 3. it hard to choose between them lol..

Click to collapse



I would say go with the note 3 if u liked your note 2. Otherwise wait for the new nexus phone to come out. But the sony isnt a bad choice either.

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ghatothkach (Sep 30, 2013)

*Best XDA supported dual sim*

hi

looking for a new (late 2012 or 2013 release phone)
with
1. Dual Sim or multi-sim
*2. Best XDA support for rooting, installing custom kernels, roms etc*
3. Thin and Light weight
4. small display <4.00"

LG E455 (L5II Dual) seems to fit the bill but dont see much support on XDA... 
Any better recommendations... 

G


----------



## TiTAN-O-One (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi guys, i don't know which phone to pick. The Jiayu G5 Advanced? Or the G4 Advanced? It has same specs and yea, great benchmark perfomance but which is better? :sly:

CyanogenMod®


----------



## raichur0xx0rz (Sep 30, 2013)

Parents are going to China soon - any recommendations on cheap-ish Chinese phones to pick up? I was thinking about a Xiaomi device. According to GSMArena, the MI-3 is coming in October, just don't know pricing details on that... especially for the 64GB model.

Any other suggestions? I'll be using it on T-Mobile, so HSPA+ support would be preferable, and I am in a re-farmed area.


----------



## shawnhalu (Sep 30, 2013)

noahthedominator said:


> I would say go with the note 3 if u liked your note 2. Otherwise wait for the new nexus phone to come out. But the sony isnt a bad choice either.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I love my note 2 but after I drop it I hate it. lol. I want to try sony. but I am afraid I will regret...


----------



## noahthedominator (Sep 30, 2013)

shawnhalu said:


> I love my note 2 but after I drop it I hate it. lol. I want to try sony. but I am afraid I will regret...

Click to collapse



Well samsung phones r probably going to recieve updates more frequently....I say go with the note3 or wait for the new nexus phone.

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## kngdmond (Sep 30, 2013)

Just as a heads up for anyone on Sprint and up for an upgrade,  I learned that a few corporate stores have free Samsung Note IIs and Galaxy S3s left.  The sales people won't tell you about them because they want to sell new phones.  I got my GS3 for feee.  Gives me time to see the new phones come out and see how the development goes prior to spending.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## shazzy1 (Oct 1, 2013)

Should I go for a lumia 720

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TiTAN-O-One (Oct 1, 2013)

TiTAN-O-One said:


> Hi guys, i don't know which phone to pick. The Jiayu G5 Advanced? Or the G4 Advanced? It has same specs and yea, great benchmark perfomance but which is better? :sly:
> 
> CyanogenMod®

Click to collapse



??? 

CyanogenMod®


----------



## KarmaCoin (Oct 1, 2013)

I just bought the new LG G2 and I'm loving it.

Also I need to post 10 times so I can post on a ROM thread for it.


----------



## mmamedov (Oct 1, 2013)

I like my Xperia Z, but Moto X with its unique features sounds very interesting to me. I would like to change my phone to Moto X)


----------



## .-083 (Oct 1, 2013)

Bought a white Xperia Mini Pro a few months ago. I love it!


----------



## Zeuscluts (Oct 1, 2013)

Purchased Note 2 Going Great

--------------------Signature--------------------
*Have Courtesy To Hit Thanks,
If I helped You!!!!*
Check My Signature For More Works. 
http://hmpshah.com/signature/


----------



## coolpranil (Oct 1, 2013)

*all the lumia devices are working smooth...*



shazzy1 said:


> Should I go for a lumia 720
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



but if u want to play high end games den dont go for it,also windows phones has less apps in its store as compared to android.so go for android. u cant play games like temple run in lumia 720 because low ram (512mb).

---------- Post added at 01:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 PM ----------




itsmebhupendra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want to buy a new android smartphone by Oct 2013 end or in Mid Nov 2013. My budget is around INR 25k, Can you guys suggest me good phone with bigger display.
> 
> Currently I am using a HTC Desire and a great fan of Sense UI. I have done a little bit of survey. What you guys think about Lenovo smartphones?

Click to collapse



go for nexus 4 its stay up to date with androids lates version. and also it has good specs like 4.7 inch screen(gorila glass 2) ,2gb ram, 8mp cam and so on. so i suggest u to go for it.


----------



## battouter (Oct 2, 2013)

coolpranil said:


> but if u want to play high end games den dont go for it,also windows phones has less apps in its store as compared to android.so go for android. u cant play games like temple run in lumia 720 because low ram (512mb).
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



im thinking of getting the nexus 4 too. its a great device for its price.


----------



## deftone_86 (Oct 3, 2013)

coolpranil said:


> but if u want to play high end games den dont go for it,also windows phones has less apps in its store as compared to android.so go for android. u cant play games like temple run in lumia 720 because low ram (512mb).
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1:good:


----------



## blackrebel (Oct 3, 2013)

battouter said:


> im thinking of getting the nexus 4 too. its a great device for its price.

Click to collapse



nexus 4 right chice for price/performance


----------



## Siotma (Oct 4, 2013)

*Xperia SP*

What about Xperia SP? 
It has great features and Sony always has given me a lot of confidence.

Do you think there are better phones a the same price?


----------



## ryukiri (Oct 4, 2013)

Do any of you guys have the Galaxy S4 on either CyanogenMod or PAC-Rom? If so, hows the performance and everything? I'm thinking about the S4 but I'm not sure how the Snapdragon 600 is...


----------



## BurttPlugg (Oct 4, 2013)

*Looking for a Replacement for my Droid xt912*

Basically my phone has got to be so slow it's unusable for the most part.  Unlocking the screen and bringing up touchdown takes 30-45 seconds.

I want to get something similar to it, but with more ram (as much as i can get).

I need to run:
k9mail (4 imap accounts)
touchdown (work)
contacts/calander synced to active sync (k9 does my email since the android built in email client does not work well)
Firefox web browser
pandora
camera application
wifi-teather with out extra charges
ringcentral app for side business
SNTP app to sync the clock (need root) 

Must have's
Verizon wireless support for LTE
GSM/UMTS support along with CDMA/EvDO
unlocked (not just for every other non MCC 310 (US) carrier), I want to be able to install my work phone sim in it (it's an AT&T wireless sim) when I travel internationally since work has an unlimited international data plan.  I don't need LTE support for this, but want 3g (WCDMA).
I have an Iphone for work on ATT, but use my personal phone so I don't have to carry 2 phones.  I can't get the work to pay for it unless it's a supported device, so when I go international I swap my call forwarding from one to the other. 
I also work internationally (in telecom believe it or not), and want to be able to put a prepaid or "golden" sim in it.

I'd like to have an SD card slot
Good battery is a must, the Droid lasts about 8-10 hours, which is usable (not great).  The first android based phone I had, google nexus, would last about 1.5-2 hours, just sitting idle.  This has me shying away from the samsung phones as I can't afford to take another risk on this.  

Most importantly I don't need 50 unremovable apps, or a phone I can't have root access on.  If I'm paying 700 to 800 dollars for a phone I want access to do what I want with it.

I want to be able to take a picture in 1-2 seconds if possible, no 60-90 second wait for the OS to respond.  

Any ideas what I should be looking for?  

I'll be buying it retail, not subsided since I have unlimited data on VZW.

Thanks!


----------



## battouter (Oct 4, 2013)

sony xperia v is also a good buy.


----------



## 19pl92 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi I currently am a owner of a htc evo 3d and in December I would like to change it to htc one or htc one google edition .. Which one do you recommend??Thanks


----------



## mhoss48 (Oct 4, 2013)

19pl92 said:


> Hi I currently am a owner of a htc evo 3d and in December I would like to change it to htc one or htc one google edition .. Which one do you recommend??Thanks

Click to collapse



Go for the normal one, just because vanilla androids doesn't fit the looks of the One. Sense look better on it.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## 19pl92 (Oct 4, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> Go for the normal one, just because vanilla androids doesn't fit the looks of the One. Sense look better on it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



but if I buy a htc one later I can turn it into a google edition when htc will not release more updates??


----------



## mhoss48 (Oct 4, 2013)

19pl92 said:


> but if I buy a htc one later I can turn it into a google edition when htc will not release more updates??

Click to collapse



Yes offcourse 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## ryukiri (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi, so basically, I want a phone that's semi-future proof (hoping it'll last more than 2 years with a custom rom or something)..and I'm not sure what to pick. Removable battery and microSD cards are a must for me so now its either down to the Note 3 or the S4. I could also wait for the S5 but do you guys think that Android will turn 64 bit anytime soon? I'm scared that when Android turns 64 bit and all the devs make 64 bit apps, the S4 or Note 3 won't be able to download any apps. Also, I want something fast and fluid for daily use and I don't really know if you can feel a big difference between the Snapdragon 600 and 800. Price is also a factor, but all the other stuff comes first. So tell me what you guys think  Thanks~


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## fredpel (Oct 5, 2013)

Hello,
I'm considering an upgrade over my Nexus S, that's quite sluggish and take pictures like ****. 
Bugdet is 250€ - 300€ (preferably the former)

Must have:
- good camera
- screen at least 4.3
- one-hand usage (I think 4.7" screen is on the edge)
- thinness is welcome

I don't need exceptional gaming perfomance, nor LTE

I'm liking the Oppo R819, can I find something better for the same price?


----------



## mhoss48 (Oct 5, 2013)

Nexus 4 ^^^

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## fredpel (Oct 5, 2013)

I often read it has a quite poor camera 

Inviato dal mio Nexus S con Tapatalk 4


----------



## Tablets (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm looking for an android tablet 7-10 inch. I want to develop android apps and test them, not really into the rooting and rom thing but it could be a plus. Low price is good, looking to spend around 250€. Latest android version and updates appreciated.

I was thinking new nexus 7 but don't like reboot, multitouch issues. Also thinking asus memo pad hd 7 but not sure.

Any suggestions?


----------



## LinearEquation (Oct 6, 2013)

Tablets said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm looking for an android tablet 7-10 inch. I want to develop android apps and test them, not really into the rooting and rom thing but it could be a plus. Low price is good, looking to spend around 250€. Latest android version and updates appreciated.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't know if a quality tablet can be found for that price. Maybe a nice kitchen table tablet. You may want to look at Swappa on here. Might find something worth owning for a decent price. As for new top shelf quality, not much there in your price range.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD running CM 10.2 using xda app-developers


----------



## Sangeet007 (Oct 6, 2013)

Tablets said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm looking for an android tablet 7-10 inch. I want to develop android apps and test them, not really into the rooting and rom thing but it could be a plus. Low price is good, looking to spend around 250€. Latest android version and updates appreciated.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it would be better if u go for samsung galaxy tab 2 or tab 3.


----------



## Tablets (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions. Tomorrow I'll check them :good:


----------



## mc704 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey Folks,

I am looking to ditch my current service provider for Straight Talk (which uses AT&T network I believe).

I have the option from picking a T-Mobile HTC One or Verizon Galaxy S4.
They both are priced exactly the same (buying from relatives)

From my understanding, the T-Mobile HTC One has bands for LTE network on Straight Talk but the Verizon Galaxy S4 (Only has HSPA+ for AT&T network)

Which one would you guys recommend me getting?  I mainly call,text, with the occasional game &  media streaming. Battery life is important to me and so is build quality and SPEED.


----------



## Jens Hoffmann (Oct 7, 2013)

*Usage*



ka-la said:


> To buy Nexus 7 or wait for Microsoft Surface?
> 
> The question is really if the Surface will be cheaper than I bet it'll be (under 500)
> Nexus 7 seems like awesome tablet, but I think it might be too small for me , but im not really sure, since I never owned a tablet, and where I live I cant go and see any 7 inch tablets in store.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Ka-La!

I think the main question here is: what would you use your Tabet for?

The Nexus 7 is a Beast for Multi-Media like Movies or Games and it just kills all Benchmarks.

The Microsoft Surface is awesome if you use it to Study or work with the great Office functions.

I love both of them because I own them both. 
Now it's your Decision... Or have you already bought one?

Greetz - Jens Hoffmann


----------



## lhuge (Oct 7, 2013)

*HTC One best choice for 1st Android phone?*

I'm ditching my iPhone after three years of hacking, jailbreaking, etc.  I wouldn't want to deal with a non-jailbroken iPhone, and things look dicey on the JB front going forward into iOS 7+.  Plus I'm old enough to start having problems with the iPhone's smaller screen.

I think I'm getting the HTC One, because of reviews I've read ... I like the look&feel of it, the good speakers are appealing to me, and the downsides I'm aware of (no SD card or removable battery) don't seem that bad to me.  

I've heard that the Nexus 5 is probably coming out in a week, so I'm interested in that, but nothing has made me think that it would blow the HTC One out of the water.

I'm writing this to (1) ask if there's anything else I should be thinking of in choosing my first Android phone, and (2) ask for help with choosing between (US) carriers.  

I'm with AT&T now but have had a pretty bad time with them. I have heard that Sprint generally performs very badly in terms of 4G connection.  That leaves Verizon & T-Mobile.  Any advice there?  

I'd like to be able to root & unlock my phone, which it seems is easier on T-Mobile, but it sounds like that will probably get worked out eventually as the Verizon bootloader issue gets worked out.  I really like the blue phone, which is only available on Verizon, but that seems like a shallow reason to choose a carrier.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## deltaforce936 (Oct 7, 2013)

I would like LG optimus G2


----------



## spb11 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm looking for an android tablet and GPS. What about  Prestigio GV7777 ?

---------- Post added at 07:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:35 PM ----------




lhuge said:


> I'm ditching my iPhone after three years of hacking, jailbreaking, etc.  I wouldn't want to deal with a non-jailbroken iPhone, and things look dicey on the JB front going forward into iOS 7+.  Plus I'm old enough to start having problems with the iPhone's smaller screen.
> 
> I think I'm getting the HTC One, because of reviews I've read ... I like the look&feel of it, the good speakers are appealing to me, and the downsides I'm aware of (no SD card or removable battery) don't seem that bad to me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is the best choice. Reality!


----------



## thedesmodes (Oct 8, 2013)

I am looking to get a powerful tablet with a good screen and a large amount of storage, I was looking at the nexus 7 but I am not sure.


----------



## Rimas432 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hello guys! Xperia SP or Ascend P6? What should i get?


----------



## i9100g user (Oct 8, 2013)

thedesmodes said:


> I am looking to get a powerful tablet with a good screen and a large amount of storage, I was looking at the nexus 7 but I am not sure.

Click to collapse



New nexus 7 is the way to go ,I am considering it .
Or you can wait for new nexus 10 announcing on 14th october

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zvezdica (Oct 8, 2013)

*Advice about phones*

Hey all 


Here is the list of some phones and there prices at my mobile provider:

Samsung Galaxy Express 216€
Htc Desire 601 240€
LG Optimus 4X HD 240€
Nokia Lumia 920 240€ (not sure if still availble)


Huawei Ascend P6 288€
LG Optimus G 288€
Sony Experia SP 288€

What is the best choose for the money.

Thanks for help in advance


----------



## stxfreak (Oct 8, 2013)

*Galaxy S4 or Lg G2*

Hey there,

I'm new to the forums so i hope i put this in the right thread. 
I'm about to get an upgrade from my provider (tmobile germany) and im unsure what to get. I'm a previous iPhone user (4s currently) and im tired of it. Android seemed more and more appealing to me and so it will be one of the new devices. Currently I'm not sure if I should get a s4 or a lg g2. The g2 is just available with 16gb storage (provider) but i always had 16gb iphones and never a problem with the storage. My main demands on the device are the best possible screen, fairly easy repairs when it comes to broken screens (yeah, sadly that happened to me often), a somewhat sturdy phone (i use it as a daily music-device, at work and sports) and something i can play around with alot when in terms of custom roms which i never did in the past but planning to do as it seems very interesting to me. The main usage as i said will be as a music-device (spotify), for watching videos and as a regular phone, not so much as a gaming device. 

#edit: The phone should do its best for the next 2 years, as thats the period my upgrades are coming in.

I hope you can help me out here,
thanks in advance


----------



## chusebizen (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi,
I actually have a Galaxy S2.
It's a nice phone, but I think its time is getting over. Samsung will never update it.
I'm thinking to get a new one.
Which one you will recommend? Stick on samsung?, LG? Nexus?

Thanks in advance


----------



## yousef8824 (Oct 8, 2013)

chusebizen said:


> Hi,
> I actually have a Galaxy S2.
> It's a nice phone, but I think its time is getting over. Samsung will never update it.
> I'm thinking to get a new one.
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait for nexus 5

sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app

---------- Post added at 03:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:19 PM ----------




Zvezdica said:


> Hey all
> 
> 
> Here is the list of some phones and there prices at my mobile provider:
> ...

Click to collapse



Optimus g is the best in the list

sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app


----------



## thedesmodes (Oct 8, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> New nexus 7 is the way to go ,I am considering it .
> Or you can wait for new nexus 10 announcing on 14th october
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



thank you!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Zvezdica (Oct 8, 2013)

yousef8824 said:


> Wait for nexus 5
> 
> sent from my UNLOCKED gt-s5360 using the XDA app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## jcsy (Oct 9, 2013)

hi guys,

recently my HD2's touch screen failed on me and im looking to get a new Windows Phone device, for cheap

I was using Windows phone 7.8 really decently (I have an Android primarily)

I was scouring the web for a cheap Windows Phone 8 perhaps, and I was looking at Lumia 620 and 520, but both didnt seem like they were "unlockable" on XDA 

i really prefer having root manager + XAP installers 

any suggestions for a cheap hackable device?


----------



## shawnhalu (Oct 9, 2013)

noahthedominator said:


> Well samsung phones r probably going to recieve updates more frequently....I say go with the note3 or wait for the new nexus phone.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



ok thank mate, but i got the Z1 already


----------



## Kendosis (Oct 9, 2013)

I'd like to know which of these are better specs, I'm completely clueless about phone hardware xD.

Phone 1 has a Qualcomm Snapdragon S4 8225Q quad-core processor clocked at 1.2GHz

Phone 2 has a Qualcomm Snapdragon 400 MSM8930 dual-core processor clocked at 1.4 GHz Krait

PS. I'll be using the phone for normal usage no games or anything like that, I just want to make sure there won't be any lag when scrolling through the home screen and menus.


----------



## Felimenta97 (Oct 10, 2013)

Kendosis said:


> I'd like to know which of these are better specs, I'm completely clueless about phone hardware xD.
> 
> Phone 1 has a Qualcomm Snapdragon S4 8225Q quad-core processor clocked at 1.2GHz
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Both appears to have the same architecture from Qualcomm... Phone 2 has a newer processor, but a lower end compared to phone 1. But, Erm, could you tell us which phone are them? Processor isn't the only thing. I mean, a phone with a clean and  optimized software and the slower processor can be better than a one with bad, full of trash, not optimized software and the faster processor... 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Kendosis (Oct 10, 2013)

Felimenta97 said:


> Both appears to have the same architecture from Qualcomm... Phone 2 has a newer processor, but a lower end compared to phone 1. But, Erm, could you tell us which phone are them? Processor isn't the only thing. I mean, a phone with a clean and  optimized software and the slower processor can be better than a one with bad, full of trash, not optimized software and the faster processor...
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Phone 1 is the Faea F1 and Phone 2 is the HTC First.


----------



## gromky (Oct 10, 2013)

*Xiaomi*

I'm about to buy a secondhand Xiaomi M2, I think. My Desire Z just turned itself off this afternoon and won't come back on and the charge light won't go on when I plug it in. So, I'm getting a newer phone, and Xiaomi seems like just the thing. But I searched and there's no forum for it here, where can I talk about this phone?


----------



## Kendosis (Oct 10, 2013)

gromky said:


> I'm about to buy a secondhand Xiaomi M2, I think. My Desire Z just turned itself off this afternoon and won't come back on and the charge light won't go on when I plug it in. So, I'm getting a newer phone, and Xiaomi seems like just the thing. But I searched and there's no forum for it here, where can I talk about this phone?

Click to collapse



Xiaomi has an English forum that's pretty active, just google it. You'll find tons of recovery/roms/mods there for various Xiaomi phones.


----------



## conanecu (Oct 10, 2013)

*New Custom Rom*

Hello, this is my very first post on this forum 

I have in plan to buy in 2014 spring a new phone, THL W300 or ZOPO ZP990.
There is a posibility that xda team to make custom rom's for this phones ? Because this is the online reason that will make me buy it.

Untill my new phone, many thanks for your tutorials and helps for my actually motorola defy.

Have a nice day to you all.


----------



## shanky76 (Oct 10, 2013)

*Please Suggest which one I Should choose out of these Dual SIM*

Hi All, 

Could you please suggest me the best phone among these shortlisted please.

ONN Tiger V8 
UMI X2
Zopo Z990
THL 200 

My Budget is only $200 to $250 ..Any other brand (Dual SIM)which has a good development on XDA  ..Please suggest


----------



## conanecu (Oct 10, 2013)

shanky76 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could you please suggest me the best phone among these shortlisted please.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Zopo ZP990  but is beyond your budget


----------



## Kendosis (Oct 10, 2013)

conanecu said:


> Hello, this is my very first post on this forum
> 
> I have in plan to buy in 2014 spring a new phone, THL W300 or ZOPO ZP990.
> There is a posibility that xda team to make custom rom's for this phones ? Because this is the online reason that will make me buy it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Both Zopo and Thl have a decent amount of custom roms, MIUI is ported on both already so you should just go with which one you think looks better lol.



shanky76 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could you please suggest me the best phone among these shortlisted please.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You should check out the Faea F2S it cost $250, it has an official English site with lots of recoverys/roms/mods for it already and you can buy it from the company's main website which means you don't have to worry about gettings fakes and such.

Another one you should check out is the iOcean x7, it's my main device at the moment. It doesn't have too much development going on for it but MIUI and CM are already ported to it which is good enough for me lol, it cost $219 for the 1gb/4rom version and $299 for the 2gb/32rom version.


----------



## jirald (Oct 10, 2013)

is the difference between HTC One X and X+ noticeable?


----------



## mhoss48 (Oct 10, 2013)

jirald said:


> is the difference between HTC One X and X+ noticeable?[/QUOTE
> 
> Only in battery department, the cpu will only be greater in gaming . Go for the X+
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse


----------



## jcsy (Oct 10, 2013)

jcsy said:


> hi guys,
> 
> recently my HD2's touch screen failed on me and im looking to get a new Windows Phone device, for cheap
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Anyone?

BTW I might fix the screen at a local shop, for like 70 USD 

-----------------------------------------------------
Tapatalked from my HTC EVO 3D GSM
CM10.2 | 5Oct2013
Mirage kernel | CFQ
-----------------------------------------------------


----------



## issak42 (Oct 11, 2013)

conanecu said:


> Hello, this is my very first post on this forum
> 
> I have in plan to buy in 2014 spring a new phone, THL W300 or ZOPO ZP990.
> There is a posibility that xda team to make custom rom's for this phones ? Because this is the online reason that will make me buy it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Half a year is light years in phone world. Wait until spring and decide again, new phone right now is almost obsolete in 6 months.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## TiTAN-O-One (Oct 11, 2013)

Kendosis said:


> Both Zopo and Thl have a decent amount of custom roms, MIUI is ported on both already so you should just go with which one you think looks better lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im getting the Elite version (2gb/32rom). Where did you buy yours? I heard many scams abt FCT ( 

Sent from my GT-S6500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Kendosis (Oct 11, 2013)

TiTAN-O-One said:


> Im getting the Elite version (2gb/32rom). Where did you buy yours? I heard many scams abt FCT (
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I got mines from dhgate, the exact link is:

http://www.dhgate.com/product/original-iocean-x7-turbo-plus-5-0-inch-fhd/169169459.html

I usually try to avoid buying chinese phones tho since most of them are scams lol.


----------



## TiTAN-O-One (Oct 11, 2013)

Kendosis said:


> I got mines from dhgate, the exact link is:
> 
> http://www.dhgate.com/product/original-iocean-x7-turbo-plus-5-0-inch-fhd/169169459.html
> 
> I usually try to avoid buying chinese phones tho since most of them are scams lol.

Click to collapse



What does it come with? Sorry many qns 

CyanogenMod®


----------



## Kendosis (Oct 12, 2013)

TiTAN-O-One said:


> What does it come with? Sorry many qns
> 
> CyanogenMod®

Click to collapse



The basic stuff, charger, usb cable, car charger, battery, headphones, screen protectors, black clear case and some other stuff, it also comes rooted already


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Bifur1 (Oct 12, 2013)

*Need help deciding on upgrade*

Hey everyone,

I've been looking and researching all sorts of different phones to upgrade my HTC Vision. I got this phone back in 2009 or 2010 and it has been awesome over the years. However its dated specs just cannot keep up with jelly bean, etc. I love the feel and size of it still and I'm afraid a S4 or other "massive" phone will disappoint me. I'm also looking for something that has a removeable battery as I keep my phones for a couple years and try to put a new battery in every year or so. Im sure any phone this year is a major boost vs my Vision but researching so much i always find negatives and decide against it. I also use tmobile as my phone provider.

I have  even considered *gasp* the iPhone 5s but I prefer custom ROMs for better stability and flexibility.

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## abdel12345 (Oct 12, 2013)

Bifur1 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I've been looking and researching all sorts of different phones to upgrade my HTC Vision. I got this phone back in 2009 or 2010 and it has been awesome over the years. However its dated specs just cannot keep up with jelly bean, etc. I love the feel and size of it still and I'm afraid a S4 or other "massive" phone will disappoint me. I'm also looking for something that has a removeable battery as I keep my phones for a couple years and try to put a new battery in every year or so. Im sure any phone this year is a major boost vs my Vision but researching so much i always find negatives and decide against it. I also use tmobile as my phone provider.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The xperia z maybe? Or one of the newer ones like xperia zl or sp. They all seem great and each has its own strengths but id go with any of those. (Personally im waiting for the nexus 5, but it doesnt gave removable battery like you wanted). Ive been about 2 1/2 months witjout a phone waiting for nexus 5 so unless a better phone comes out this month for the sane price im going with that.

Sent from my LG-P970g


----------



## backudog (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi! Im due an upgrade on my O2 contract but cant decide which phone to go for, i have an HTC One X at the moment and am considering either a HTC One, a Samsung Galaxy S4, a LG G2 or Iphone 5s. I dont really use my phone AS A PHONE more as a camera, media player, internet/facebook browser etc, so each of the other phones have thier pros and cons when compared to my ONE X, 

HTC ONE 
Pros: *Cons:* 
faster, *camera not as good (4 ultrapixels or whatever they call it) *
more memory,
better screen, 
better speakers. 
slo-mo video recording.

Samsung Galaxy S4
faster
more memory *screen not as good as HTC ONE from reviews ive read*
better screen *speakers not as good as HTC ONE*
better camera *plasticky build?*
microSD card support 
slo-mo video recording

LG G2
Speedy cpu (faster than S4 and ONE) *bit of an unknown to me?* 
*(Are LG phones any good normally?)*
more memory *plasticky build*
better camera *volume and lock buttons are on the back?! (might be a tad fiddly?)*
*not sure if it does slo-mo?*

Iphone 5s
nice build *screen not as hd or as big as others*
faster (64bit cpu) *camera not as good as others* 
more memory *unless jailbroken limited customization options*
Bigger selection of apps (some exclusive to ios?)

lol, basically i want a phone that has the speed of the LG G2 (or possibly the 64bit cpu of the iphone 5s), with the speakers and screen of the HTC ONE, and the memory of the Galaxy s4 or HTC ONE, with the build quality of the Iphone 5s! which would you guys n gals recommend?  
ta in advance!


----------



## issak42 (Oct 12, 2013)

HTC one: crappy camera. It lacks detail, and it's low light performance doesn't justify that. HTC one camera is bad.
Do you really need speakers on the phone? It's meant for ringtone and some sounds when playing angry birds, for everything else you have headphones. Unless you're one of those annoying people on the bus/train blasting crappy music on their phone. slo-mo video recording is nifty, but not very usefu..

S4 is faking benchmarking tests. Google it, don't trust benchmarking tests. Yes, it's plastic, but you are probably going to stick it into a 2$ plastic case from ebay anyway.

LG G2 has the crappiest software of them all, the hardware is very powerful, but software makes it look and feel like a toy. Buttons on the back I like though, imagine it on your phone, see what's easier. You can turn the display on with tapping on the screen I think. Plastic, case, ebay  Also the camera is not really all that good, 8MP lumia makes better photos than 13MP G2.

iPhone: oh well... 64 bit is a marketing trick. It doesn't make processor 'faster', it's just capable of addressing more memory (over 3GB), which it doesn't have anyway. Don't fall for it. However, iPhones have always been fast and smooth because of good software/hardware integration. You have to live with the stupid fingerprint scanner and whole iWorld. Screen has lower resolution, but you can't really tell the difference between 720 and 1080 anyway, I'm running a 23" LCD monitor with 1080p resolution. If nothing else, more pixels on the screen = more battery consumption.
Bigger selection of apps: yes, but how many good ones? Who cares if there is 20000000 apps in the store when only top 250 are actually being used and top 30 are the ones used by most people. And those 30 apps are also available on android, and if there is no 'official' app, there is a 3rd party app which does the same and sometimes even better.

I assume you are not interested in windows phone? If you don't mind it, the lumia 1020 has the best camera on the phone ever, and the 925 is aluminium built, feels very premuim, with amazing screen and camera, and one of the best touchscreens out there. but there is no official instagram of course, so the whole platform is cr4p /sarcasm


----------



## conanecu (Oct 12, 2013)

TiTAN-O-One said:


> Where did you buy yours? I heard many scams abt FCT (

Click to collapse



I don't know why, but I am into just 2 brands of phones. Zopo and THL. you are wright about scams about fastcardtech, and i found this trustfully sites (i hope) 
zopomobileshop .com and thlmobileshop .com
 I do not know if these are official websites, but they appear ok. 
When i will decide what phone to buy, i will buy it from one of those websites


----------



## Pow35 (Oct 12, 2013)

Great site... Thanks for all the posting... saved me  hours of research


----------



## i9100g user (Oct 12, 2013)

issak42 said:


> HTC one: crappy camera. It lacks detail, and it's low light performance doesn't justify that. HTC one camera is bad.
> Do you really need speakers on the phone? It's meant for ringtone and some sounds when playing angry birds, for everything else you have headphones. Unless you're one of those annoying people on the bus/train blasting crappy music on their phone. slo-mo video recording is nifty, but not very usefu..
> 
> S4 is faking benchmarking tests. Google it, don't trust benchmarking tests. Yes, it's plastic, but you are probably going to stick it into a 2$ plastic case from ebay anyway.
> ...

Click to collapse



G2,Htc one are also "cheating" in  benchmarks, a much more insightfull piece of text  from anandtech 
http://www.anandtech.com/show/7384/state-of-cheating-in-android-benchmarks


If I had to take one of them ,then it would be the G2 because of s800 and battery life.(or note 3)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## issak42 (Oct 12, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> G2,Htc one are also "cheating" in  benchmarks, a much more insightfull piece of text  from anandtech
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/7384/state-of-cheating-in-android-benchmarks

Click to collapse





Yes, yes, they all are, that's what I meant by 'don't trust benchmarks', I meant don't trust any, for any device, but I was a bit in a hurry so it came out wrong.


----------



## jcsy (Oct 13, 2013)

Google top 20 phones 2013 and a site named tech radar will come up

Read them to get a decent feel of all the phones 

Lg g2 is actually 2nd place, if I'm not mistaken 

-----------------------------------------------------
Tapatalked from my HTC EVO 3D GSM
CM10.2 | 5Oct2013
Mirage kernel | CFQ
-----------------------------------------------------


----------



## zomgitsanoob (Oct 13, 2013)

Last 2 phones have been cricket hts Desire c and one sv. Both piss me off with s-on and bloat. what phones /carriers are good for getting s-off and cyanogenmod (or other custom roms with full root)? I hate bloatware, I hate boot animations, i hate startup sounds, i like experimenting with roms and options and settings. 

Sent from my HTC One SV using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Cygforom (Oct 13, 2013)

*Nexus 4, Xperia Z or HTC Butterfly*

Im trying to decide between the 3 phones. 


Nexus 4
Xperia z
HTC Butterfly

Which is better for music. 

If i could get really good music quality on the nexus 4, as compared to sony's walkman or HTC's beats, nexus would prolly go home with me. but thats the tough part, since I have no idea at all. 

Thanks


----------



## sukkukikku (Oct 13, 2013)

Z

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zomgitsanoob (Oct 13, 2013)

If you associate beats with quality, you know nothing about beats ot sound. Beats is crap, ****ty equalize settings that intentionally make your music sound worse when in 'off' mode and distort the sound t
And drown out vox with out of balance bass when in 'on' mode. B
Quality is giid signal to noise ratio and faithful reproduction og the source signal. 

It's  called high fidelity,  or HiFi...

Beats is why I will necer buy another htc device- because they all seem ti have it now

Sent from my HTC One SV using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Alteria (Oct 13, 2013)

Hmmmm, a friend of mine can't decide whether to get the Sony Xperia M or Samsung Galaxy Core. Which one is better and why?


----------



## Cygforom (Oct 13, 2013)

Cygforom said:


> Im trying to decide between the 3 phones.
> 
> 
> Nexus 4
> ...

Click to collapse



Any more opinions, looks like HTC is out of the picture. Anyone know which would be better; nexus 4 or XZ? 

keep it simple. dont wanna get technical about sound :angel:


----------



## jayc137 (Oct 13, 2013)

Cygforom said:


> Any more opinions, looks like HTC is out of the picture. Anyone know which would be better; nexus 4 or XZ?
> 
> keep it simple. dont wanna get technical about sound :angel:

Click to collapse



Nexus 4 for me 
If you want SD card then go for XZ

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## dilster97 (Oct 13, 2013)

Looking for a phone with a killer camera.  
Detail would be my preference cos low light doesn't interest me enough to get a HTC One.  

So what phones have the best cameras out their? 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## jayc137 (Oct 14, 2013)

dilster97 said:


> Looking for a phone with a killer camera.
> Detail would be my preference cos low light doesn't interest me enough to get a HTC One.
> 
> So what phones have the best cameras out their?
> ...

Click to collapse



Lumia 1020

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## mhoss48 (Oct 14, 2013)

dilster97 said:


> Looking for a phone with a killer camera.
> Detail would be my preference cos low light doesn't interest me enough to get a HTC One.
> 
> So what phones have the best cameras out their?
> ...

Click to collapse



Galaxy S4, Note 3, Lg G2, i5, i5S , xperia Z1

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## bigjoexxl (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm due for an upgrade and I currently have the LG Optimus G (Sprint). I'm tempted to upgrade to the LG G2 but I'm really not sure. Are there any other high-end sprint phones coming out within 6 months that are worth waiting for??


Sent from my LG-LS970 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## eternity_seven (Oct 14, 2013)

*Samsung Mobile*

I want to buy a Samsung mobile. Cheap but powerful? any suggestions?


----------



## beacmenah (Oct 14, 2013)

*Advice about phone (clone)*

Hi!

I have been checking some videos on internet of unboxing of clones of iPhone and Samsung phones since I was interested in buying some replica of a phone (either a samsung or apple)

I find this videos helpful but since I'm a beginner I can't be sure what to choose, there are several that looks the same but they have so different prices.

I wanted to ask you if you could kindly advice me, given your experience with these phones.

Do you think you could help me? Which one would you advice me to buy (price/quality)

thank you very much!
best regards


----------



## mloc33 (Oct 15, 2013)

My dad is looking for a phone that has very loud speakers, at them moment he`s using a HTC Sensation, I`ve tried audio booster apps, but he does`nt notice any increase in volume, I do on the other hand, he`s hard of hearing.

So I`d like to know what people think has a very loud output, cheers.


----------



## daljitbanga (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi all

 I'm in a little bit of pickle and I don't no what to buy really.

 Currently I have a nexus 4 as my main and regular phone, no problems its probs the best phone I've ever had.

 I've just sold my Samsung s3 mini which I used during the day at work, it was nice and easy to handle in a rush.

 I only have a fixed budget of £150 nothing over and has to have a 4 - 4.2inch screen nothing bigger, due coz when I am at work, I need to be able to handle it easily in one hand which nexus 4 is not really practical in doing.

 I'm after a decent phone in spec wise and hopefully great community support, i love my nexus 4 coz of the customs roms available for it.

 any suggestions or ideas will be much appreciated

 Thank You


----------



## i9100g user (Oct 15, 2013)

mloc33 said:


> My dad is looking for a phone that has very loud speakers, at them moment he`s using a HTC Sensation, I`ve tried audio booster apps, but he does`nt notice any increase in volume, I do on the other hand, he`s hard of hearing.
> 
> So I`d like to know what people think has a very loud output, cheers.

Click to collapse



HTC one


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## holechihieu (Oct 15, 2013)

eternity_seven said:


> I want to buy a Samsung mobile. Cheap but powerful? any suggestions?

Click to collapse



Samsung Galaxy S2, or Ace 2.


----------



## mhoss48 (Oct 15, 2013)

holechihieu said:


> Samsung Galaxy S2, or Ace 2.

Click to collapse



Ace 3

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prince Singh (Oct 15, 2013)

*want to buy new phone*

I want to buy a new phone b/w* samsung galaxy core* or *xperia m*.
which one of them is better for *gaming*??


----------



## mloc33 (Oct 15, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> HTC one
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



I did a bit of research and the HTC One was at the top of the list when it came to loudness, cheers man!


----------



## venexiano (Oct 15, 2013)

*Cheap pentaband phone, only 3G no LTE, no extra stuff.*

Hi Guys, I own the Sony Xperia ZL, great phone but I just crashed the screen and I will send it today to repair, it will be back in 15 days maybe more... I wanted to buy a cheaper phone to use as a spare phone in case of need. What would you suggest? I d like to buy a PENTABAND phone that gets 3G in USA with Tmobile (on the 1700 Mhz freq) and 3G 900Mhz in Italy (the same reason why I bought Xperia ZL). I am Italian now in USA for a 2 year job. Please  dont mention phones that work on refarmed 1900/2100, I bought one but it was horrible, it only got the signal every now and then. I need only 3G no LTE. I do basic browsing and google maps searches, basically I d like to be able to go be online at a 3G speed. That s it. The cheaper the better. I dont care if it looks bad.
thanks a lot for your help
A.


----------



## Wotzit (Oct 16, 2013)

*Dual SIM*

Is there much selection when it comes to dual SIM 3G phones (with a reasonable battery life)


----------



## magnus the bullmastiff (Oct 16, 2013)

Galaxy s4 or htc one? For reading, browsing, some gaming and for phone calls.


----------



## AndroidReborn (Oct 16, 2013)

Guys help needed.I need a new phone as a secondary phone which I WILL NOT USE AS A PHONE.
I need it only for music. I need one with an extremely good battery support.
Needs to be pretty cheap as well.Major brands not necessary...Chinese suggestions also welcome...


Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## amir.ghm (Oct 16, 2013)

I think the huawei brand one of the new and best brand that have good design and performance and cheap

i suggest you buy huawei if you want to have a new phone


----------



## ironman38102 (Oct 16, 2013)

Guys Galaxy tab 3 is good or bad? I dont mind about no sim slot due to no networks or non removable battery. 

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Droidlover123 (Oct 16, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> Guys Galaxy tab 3 is good or bad? I dont mind about no sim slot due to no networks or non removable battery.
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Bro why not go for nexus 7 2012 or 2013......
They both are awesome...

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ironman38102 (Oct 16, 2013)

Droidlover123 said:


> Bro why not go for nexus 7 2012 or 2013......
> They both are awesome...
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I may get the tab for free as my dad is changing the internet package and with that their giving the tab and he is asking me if I want it?


----------



## Droidlover123 (Oct 16, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> I may get the tab for free as my dad is changing the internet package and with that their giving the tab and he is asking me if I want it?

Click to collapse



If you are getting it for free then why not!!

Sent from my C1504 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AndroidReborn (Oct 16, 2013)

AndroidReborn said:


> Guys help needed.I need a new phone as a secondary phone which I WILL NOT USE AS A PHONE.
> I need it only for music. I need one with an extremely good battery support.
> Needs to be pretty cheap as well.Major brands not necessary...Chinese suggestions also welcome...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Anyone? I already have a nexus 4..... just need one phone for music and reading books. Should have extremely good battery life... That's all..... Open to Chinese.

PS. should be cheap.... M saving for another phone

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## jayc137 (Oct 16, 2013)

AndroidReborn said:


> Anyone? I already have a nexus 4..... just need one phone for music and reading books. Should have extremely good battery life... That's all..... Open to Chinese.
> 
> PS. should be cheap.... M saving for another phone
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Be a bit specific about your budget 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## AndroidReborn (Oct 16, 2013)

akiratoriyama said:


> Be a bit specific about your budget
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium

Click to collapse



...kept as low as possible.....$200?

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Droidlover123 (Oct 16, 2013)

AndroidReborn said:


> ...kept as low as possible.....$200?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



For reading books go for nexus 7

Sent from my C2005 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Blkops187 (Oct 16, 2013)

Looking in to getting a HTC one any problems with it heard the battery isn't that good


----------



## sanspark (Oct 17, 2013)

any suggestion for mid-range mobile?

solid stable, without restarting and heating issue


----------



## czezz (Oct 17, 2013)

*Sliding keyboard phone ?*

I have SE Xperia MK16i and I am very happy with this phone. It's greatest advantage is sliding keyboard.

Im going to change it for new phone. Does anyone know is there successor of MK16i ?
If not, what would you recommend for new android phone with sliding keyboard ?


----------



## K3n H1mur4 (Oct 17, 2013)

czezz said:


> I have SE Xperia MK16i and I am very happy with this phone. It's greatest advantage is sliding keyboard.
> 
> Im going to change it for new phone. Does anyone know is there successor of MK16i ?
> If not, what would you recommend for new android phone with sliding keyboard ?

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, sliding QWERTY lovers have very few options these days. No fancy 720p or 1080p screens, no quad-cores or 2GB of RAM or anything like that. The only options that deserve mention are Motorola's Photon Q and Droid 4, and the LG Enact. The latter is the latest one, released last august, it combines a dual-core Snapdragon 400 and a Gig of RAM with a FWVGA display of 4". It's CDMA-only, so, if you're not on Verizon or other CDMA networks (or willing to change to one), stay away from it. The Droid 4 is a considerably old device (released in early 2012), with a not-so-good-nowadays dual-core OMAP4 CPU, a Gig of RAM and a pretty decent qHD 4" screen. Though it is, as any device in the Droid line, exclusive for Verizon, GSMArena lists it as also compatible with GSM networks, so it may be worth a look. Last, but not least, Photon Q has a dual-core Snapdragon S4, a Gig of RAM and a 4.3" qHD screen. Listed as "made for sprint" but compatible with GSM networks, according to GSMArena.

So, unless you're willing to get even older devices, you'll have these as options. There's also Pantech Marauder, but I don't think this manufacturer is trustworthy enough to recommend such device.


----------



## venexiano (Oct 17, 2013)

*Cheap pentaband phone, only 3G no LTE, no extra stuff.*

Sorry to bother again but nobody replied: 

Hi Guys, I own the Sony Xperia ZL, great phone but I just crashed the screen and I will send it today to repair, it will be back in 15 days maybe more... I wanted to buy a cheaper phone to use as a spare phone in case of need. What would you suggest? I d like to buy a PENTABAND phone that gets 3G in USA with Tmobile (on the 1700 Mhz freq) and 3G 900Mhz in Italy (the same reason why I bought Xperia ZL). I am Italian now in USA for a 2 year job. Please dont mention phones that work on refarmed 1900/2100, I bought one but it was horrible, it only got the signal every now and then. I need only 3G no LTE. I do basic browsing and google maps searches, basically I d like to be able to go be online at a 3G speed. That s it. The cheaper the better. I dont care if it looks bad.
thanks a lot for your help
A.


----------



## K3n H1mur4 (Oct 17, 2013)

venexiano said:


> Sorry to bother again but nobody replied:
> 
> Hi Guys, I own the Sony Xperia ZL, great phone but I just crashed the screen and I will send it today to repair, it will be back in 15 days maybe more... I wanted to buy a cheaper phone to use as a spare phone in case of need. What would you suggest? I d like to buy a PENTABAND phone that gets 3G in USA with Tmobile (on the 1700 Mhz freq) and 3G 900Mhz in Italy (the same reason why I bought Xperia ZL). I am Italian now in USA for a 2 year job. Please dont mention phones that work on refarmed 1900/2100, I bought one but it was horrible, it only got the signal every now and then. I need only 3G no LTE. I do basic browsing and google maps searches, basically I d like to be able to go be online at a 3G speed. That s it. The cheaper the better. I dont care if it looks bad.
> thanks a lot for your help
> A.

Click to collapse



Take a look in Motorola Defy's frequencies. It's hardware is severely outdated nowadays, but it has very decent community support and, depending on where the phone was made, the frequencies may be what you need. It can be found new for ~150 bucks on eBay.


----------



## venexiano (Oct 17, 2013)

K3n H1mur4 said:


> Take a look in Motorola Defy's frequencies. It's hardware is severely outdated nowadays, but it has very decent community support and, depending on where the phone was made, the frequencies may be what you need. It can be found new for ~150 bucks on eBay.

Click to collapse




Thanks that could have been a good deal but it does not have all the frequencies I need...


----------



## K3n H1mur4 (Oct 17, 2013)

venexiano said:


> Thanks that could have been a good deal but it does not have all the frequencies I need...

Click to collapse



Then I recommend a quick search on GSMArena: it lets you list lots of features based on your needs, and shows the phones that have all of those you listed. Many fields can be left empty, if anything on that specific matter is ok to you. Take a look: http://www.gsmarena.com/search.php3


----------



## siloo200 (Oct 17, 2013)

*new phone*

hello guys, yesterday i sell my Xperia Arc S.
I'am thinking to buy this phone zopo 980 with mtk6589t 32gb flash and 2gb ram.
(i can't put an external link)

what is your opinion for this phone??
dou you want to suggest me something else but until 250 euro.

thanks!!


----------



## sanspark (Oct 18, 2013)

any device better than s3 at same price range?


----------



## sayadrameez (Oct 18, 2013)

*Huawei Ascend Y300 or XOLO A500S ?*

Hi Guys,

I am planning to buy an Android Phone preferably JB. The budget I'm looking is below 10000 INR (approx 170 US $). 
I narrowed down to 2 options Huawei Ascend Y 300 and XOLO A500S. Not so keen on Samsung Galaxy S Duos.
Primary specs required were camera quality and battery backup.
Which one of these is better or any other phones better in the above budget ?


----------



## jayc137 (Oct 18, 2013)

sayadrameez said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am planning to buy an Android Phone preferably JB. The budget I'm looking is below 10000 INR (approx 170 US $).
> I narrowed down to 2 options Huawei Ascend Y 300 and XOLO A500S. Not so keen on Samsung Galaxy S Duos.
> ...

Click to collapse



Xperia M

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 18, 2013)

sanspark said:


> any device better than s3 at same price range?

Click to collapse



Nexus 4. Maybe try Xperia ZR too.







sayadrameez said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am planning to buy an Android Phone preferably JB. The budget I'm looking is below 10000 INR (approx 170 US $).
> I narrowed down to 2 options Huawei Ascend Y 300 and XOLO A500S. Not so keen on Samsung Galaxy S Duos.
> ...

Click to collapse



As said, definitely Xperia M over both if them.

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## rekull (Oct 18, 2013)

Hey guys, long time *S1* user, been almost 3 years.
I'm looking into buying the *HTC One*, i find it superior to the *S4* in terms of overall feel and quality + no difference performance wise. However i'm struggling with 2 things:

Is it worth buying now or should i wait for something like *Nexus 5* or *LG G2*? Not really a fan of either but the 3000mAh battery does stand out
If i do decide on the *HTC One* should i go for either black or silver? - I absolutely love the black one but due to the wear and tear that i keep hearing of i am leaning towards the silver one


----------



## Bileterri (Oct 18, 2013)

*Terminals MTK 6589*

I would like to buy a phone thl but I'm undecided between the W8S and 300 w.
Between these two models which you advise me to purchase?
I have read that all of these terminals have problems with gps and applications of sport type. There is also a Chinese product of another brand that does not have these problems?


----------



## mhoss48 (Oct 18, 2013)

rekull said:


> Hey guys, long time *S1* user, been almost 3 years.
> I'm looking into buying the *HTC One*, i find it superior to the *S4* in terms of overall feel and quality + no difference performance wise. However i'm struggling with 2 things:
> 
> Is it worth buying now or should i wait for something like *Nexus 5* or *LG G2*? Not really a fan of either but the 3000mAh battery does stand out
> If i do decide on the *HTC One* should i go for either black or silver? - I absolutely love the black one but due to the wear and tear that i keep hearing of i am leaning towards the silver one

Click to collapse



If u want take a look at the HTC butterfly S, S600 @1.9, boom sound, 5.0", 3100MaH battery, sd card slot 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## # Lin (Oct 19, 2013)

rekull said:


> Hey guys, long time *S1* user, been almost 3 years.
> I'm looking into buying the *HTC One*, i find it superior to the *S4* in terms of overall feel and quality + no difference performance wise. However i'm struggling with 2 things:
> 
> Is it worth buying now or should i wait for something like *Nexus 5* or *LG G2*? Not really a fan of either but the 3000mAh battery does stand out
> If i do decide on the *HTC One* should i go for either black or silver? - I absolutely love the black one but due to the wear and tear that i keep hearing of i am leaning towards the silver one

Click to collapse



If I were you,I'll wait Nexus 5..
You can feel the new android 4.4 Kit Kat...and it looks sexy


----------



## chiquito3 (Oct 19, 2013)

I want to buy a decent budget phone to use with Net10 though the AT&T Network. 
I've seen nice Chinise options but they all lack 4G LTE.
How would one of this chinese phnes would behave in At&t network? How would day perform in terms of data speed?
Which would be my best pich for the money?
btw I want to keep it on the $150 - $200 budget

Thanks


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## sanspark (Oct 19, 2013)

am hardly searching for buying a stable android mobile at mid-range

and also i found some device, they have lag in something as follows

xperia m -- heating, restarting, bluish camera and display not good
nexus 4 -- yellowish screen
s3 -- heating issue

over all,
htc -- overpriced
lg -- less service center

finally i thought of buying lumina 720 a windows phone instead of android,
but in windows mobile there are only less app compared with android,
even though i heard positive feedback, am one step away from windows!


does anyone have suggestions ?
average size and less heating mobile, stable android mobile in mid-range..


----------



## G3Sidhu (Oct 19, 2013)

*looking for a phone below 330 aud*

Xperia SP and Optimus G are available from Kogan at 309$ and 329$ respectively.
As 330 is my max budget , i dont think that i will be able to get Nexus 5. Also N5 will cost around 400 in Aus for 16gb version.


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 19, 2013)

sanspark said:


> am hardly searching for buying a stable android mobile at mid-range
> 
> and also i found some device, they have lag in something as follows
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for the N4.
The yellow tint was an initial problem. Also if unfortunately you do get that, you can get it fixed at a service center. 

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## Dhiraj (Oct 19, 2013)

Why not people try for Gionee ? Only for less popular brand name?


----------



## abdel12345 (Oct 19, 2013)

OK I was waiting for nexus 5 but now it appears to be coming out 50$ above my price range. I thought it was going to be 300$ but the leak showed it at 349$. So unless I can save 50$ in next 2 weeks I'm gonna need to find a cheaper phone to buy. (I'm a student in highschool with no job) any ideas? Is there anything similar to nexus 5 specs for a little less. Probably not but if there is tell me. I'll most likely just continue saving and buy it a little late :thumbdown:

Sent from my Nexus 10 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sanspark (Oct 20, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Go for the N4.
> The yellow tint was an initial problem. Also if unfortunately you do get that, you can get it fixed at a service center.
> 
> Narrated by Morgan Freeman

Click to collapse



thanks, but do u have any idea about the camera clarity and audio(earphone) quality? in n4, compared with Huawei Ascend P6, s3 and s4 mini. on the same price range


----------



## sanspark (Oct 20, 2013)

anyone owned " Lenovo S820 " ?


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 20, 2013)

sanspark said:


> thanks, but do u have any idea about the camera clarity and audio(earphone) quality? in n4, compared with Huawei Ascend P6, s3 and s4 mini. on the same price range

Click to collapse



I've used the N4 and the S3 only.
Frankly S3 is a crap mess. It still runs 4.1.2 and lags like hell. So unless it gets 4.3 or 4.4 or whatever it is a phone inferior to even my S2.
To give you an example when you receive a call the phone displays the number for 2 seconds and then the contact name and details show up.

As for the N4. Ny friend has one and I tried its camera and a few games. Hassle free lagfree. Great quality. Not sure about earpiece quality. But he has never complained. 
If the N4 seems wary, try the Xperia ZR. Same pricing same specs + water/dustproof and expandable memory. 

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## Majestickk (Oct 20, 2013)

*HDC Note 3 is a good quality smartphone ?*

hi, i`m searching also for a smartphone within 200-250$ but i don`t know what to choose
i find this smartphone: 
HDC galaxy note 3 with air gestures,eye scroll,air view,smart stay and more.
i find this smartphone in 2 versions:
1) 1GB RAM , quad-core , 1280x720 HD  ( i can`t post the links, you can find it on aliexpress.com )
2) 4GB RAM, octa-core , 1920x1280 FULL HD ( i can`t post the links, you can find it on aliexpress.com )

And i don`t know what version is the best quality between the first one and the second one .
Is this HDC a good brand ? I saw a lots of videos and reviews on youtube about this phone and it`s almos perfect.I always wanted an samsung galaxy note, but i don`t have enought money to buy it.
And if this ...... is not good enough, i hope to be ... because seems to work so nicely, what choise i have with another brand ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## mhoss48 (Oct 20, 2013)

Majestickk said:


> hi, i`m searching also for a smartphone within 200-250$ but i don`t know what to choose
> i find this smartphone:
> HDC galaxy note 3 with air gestures,eye scroll,air view,smart stay and more.
> i find this smartphone in 2 versions:
> ...

Click to collapse



4Gb Ram ?!?!  the normal one has 3Gb, do u mean 4Gb Rom ? 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Majestickk (Oct 20, 2013)

*HDC Note 3 is a good quality smartphone ?*



mhoss48 said:


> 4Gb Ram ?!?!  the normal one has 3Gb, do u mean 4Gb Rom ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I can`t explain everything ....i`m searching this smartphone from months and has 2 versions like i said 
the first one has 1GB ram and quad-core processor
and the second one has 4GB RAM ( 2GB ram real ) with octa-core processor.

The first verision of HDC Galaxy Note 3, can be found on aliexpress.com ( the version with 1GB RAM , NOT ROM )
And the second version of HDC Galaxy Note 3 can be found on fastcardtech.com ( the version with 4GB RAM, NOT ROM ) - 2gb ram real

And i don`t know if this HDC is a good brand, and if the HDC Galaxy note 3 has gesture control and others.


----------



## holechihieu (Oct 20, 2013)

sanspark said:


> am hardly searching for buying a stable android mobile at mid-range
> 
> and also i found some device, they have lag in something as follows
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





idhbar said:


> Why not people try for Gionee ? Only for less popular brand name?

Click to collapse



I think OPPO is pretty good. Haven't try Gionee, but my friends say it's like Nokia 3310


----------



## im the doctor (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi, I need help since i'm gonna buy my first tablet

this is what i need: 
- 10'
- a decent camera (double camera would be nice) 
- 3g
- i'll use it for internet, youtube, pdf, etc.. (i wont mod it, i have my Gnex for that ) 
- price < 350€ 
- white version would be perfect

no random chinese tablet with 512 ram pls


----------



## -highwind- (Oct 21, 2013)

im the doctor said:


> Hi, I need help since i'm gonna buy my first tablet
> 
> this is what i need:
> - 10'
> ...

Click to collapse



You could take a look at the Pipo M6 Pro 3G
I think for the price point it is quite perfect for reading/surfing/etc because of the high resolution and durable battery.
It is not the best for "high end gaming", though, because mail-400 is a little weak in handling 3D games at such a high resoultion.
built quaility is decent and it is available in white as well as black.
no need for modding or flashing as the stock rom does what it is supposed to and comes with only few bloatapps (which can be uninstalled).

there is a little review at gadgetvictims dot com (cant provide link)


----------



## zenesis (Oct 21, 2013)

Can we port a rom from mtk6589T phones to mtk6589 phones?


----------



## conanecu (Oct 21, 2013)

*Help about OTA*

Hello, i installed on my motorola defy this rom. MK43.1-jordanplus-201310190137-NIGHTLY.zip (193 Mb)
Every single day there is an update of this Mokee OS, but i do not have time to reinstall it daily.
and i found this file: OTA-MK43.1-jordanplus-201310190137-201310200140-NIGHTLY.zip (17 Mb)

Mt question: how do i update (install) this file ? Just simple like a normal install ? (Install zip from sdcard) without wipe cache and other stuff, or there is another method ?

thank you.


----------



## SphunaR (Oct 21, 2013)

What is better Samsung GT-S7560, Xperia L or Xperia M? And why? What's different?


----------



## chas_rasper (Oct 21, 2013)

*Smartphone questions.*

Greetings, new to the forum here;

  I'm nearing the end of my 2 year Verizon contract. I've been using a HTC Rezound which I was able to root and unlock and eventually go S-off. I really like being able to use debloated roms, etc.
I'm looking for advice on a newer phone and my questions;

What is recommended for good hardware etc?
I like the Samsung S4 but I hear it can no longer be unlocked with Verizon.
Is the S3 easier to unlock?
Are S4's from other providers (T-Mobile, etc) easier to unlock?
If no, what is a good phone with decent specs and removable battery that is more hackable?

Thanks for any suggestions,

Chas.


----------



## 1031982 (Oct 22, 2013)

I want to get a new device that will be used to play some games. Nothing too demanding, mostly simple puzzle games, possible a side scroller and/or RPG.
The one game that is a MUST to run fluently is Tapped Out.
I am using an old deactivated Nexus S 4G with AOKP and Tapped out get's jerky and crashes at times. I have already tried running stock, AOSP, and CM with the same results.

As of now, the only things I have on the phone are Tapped Out, Jones on Fire, Plague Inc, Angry Birds Friends, Candy Crush Saga, Bubble Witch Saga, and Pet Rescue Saga.

As you can see, I am not planning on running a lot and don't need a lot of space. A good 2GB of storage would be fine for me, and as long as I get the same battery life that I am getting now I will be fine.

I want an in-expensive Android tablet or deactivated phone to play with, as cheap as possible. Used and refurbished are fine with me. Don't really care if I have to root and flash a custom ROM, though it would be nice to be able to just run stock.


If you need any more info let me know.


----------



## holechihieu (Oct 22, 2013)

SphunaR said:


> What is better Samsung GT-S7560, Xperia L or Xperia M? And why? What's different?

Click to collapse



I recommend Xperia L. More speed, more style, better than GT-S7560, Xperia M is not good...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## gamer.11 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey guys! Im confused between Samsung's S III and HTC One X so could anyone please help me out in choosing the better one?

What I had
1.Xperia mini pro
2.Bad battery life barely lasting a day with minimal use.
3.Company.... hell sony Ericsson does not exist anymore!
4.Stuck at 2.3
5.Bulky

What i want!
1.A Long battery life!(Need to stay for a day or two with basic phone usage ie call,text only)
2.Occasional heavy gamer!(I know battery dies with these but I dont care coz im playing!)
3.An awesome display(need help here the dpi differs only by around 12-15 with HTC on top but then real world usage experience may change)
4.Must not phase out(The compay should look after the beauty for atleast a year or two from now)
5.The thinner lighter phone!


So based on these could anyone give me an answer?
Cheers!


----------



## JackRIPx (Oct 24, 2013)

*Suggest Me*

LG G2 or  Xperia Z Ultra or Note 3,which should i buy?


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 24, 2013)

gamer.11 said:


> Hey guys! Im confused between Samsung's S III and HTC One X so could anyone please help me out in choosing the better one?
> 
> What I had
> 1.Xperia mini pro
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol with these requirements why are you even considering all this instead of N4

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## yajur1995 (Oct 24, 2013)

Is the nexus 5 out??
If yes then what is its price

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## matgras (Oct 24, 2013)

yajur1995 said:


> Is the nexus 5 out??
> If yes then what is its price
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Its not yet out.

Sent from my ST18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crimson12 (Oct 24, 2013)

Alright so this is sorta open ended but I was wondering if the community had some info I missed. Looking for a phone for a friend, ideally around 150-200$. Doesn't matter if it's used, though he'd prefer a mint device. So far I've found an HTC first one swappa for 150 and a samsung exhilarate on Amazon for 160$. Any ideas? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gamer.11 (Oct 25, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Lol with these requirements why are you even considering all this instead of N4
> 
> Narrated by Morgan Freeman

Click to collapse



I wonder about the internal memory issue! Which is also a reason I lean away from HTC One X! I use 32gigs in my mini pro currently Yup the whole 32 gigs!

The only 16gigs variants of the N4 and One X are available.

Question: How much of the N4's 16Gb is user available?.


----------



## Felimenta97 (Oct 25, 2013)

gamer.11 said:


> I wonder about the internal memory issue! Which is also a reason I lean away from HTC One X! I use 32gigs in my mini pro currently Yup the whole 32 gigs!
> 
> The only 16gigs variants of the N4 and One X are available.
> 
> Question: How much of the N4's 16Gb is user available?.

Click to collapse



About 11 to 12 Gb. Question: What uses so much data?

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


----------



## gamer.11 (Oct 25, 2013)

Felimenta97 said:


> About 11 to 12 Gb. Question: What uses so much data?
> 
> Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Games around 5gigs(real racing, fifa etc)...Music and Movies(can compromise on this though) around 20gigs...Docs and Apks backups around 2gigs(on my 32)


----------



## Felimenta97 (Oct 25, 2013)

gamer.11 said:


> Games around 5gigs(real racing, fifa etc)...Music and Movies(can compromise on this though) around 20gigs...Docs and Apks backups around 2gigs(on my 32)

Click to collapse



Makes sense, except for Movies. Do you always watch them? Can't you keep them in your desktop or notebook?

Just an alternative solution for some of the space used.

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


----------



## gamer.11 (Oct 25, 2013)

Felimenta97 said:


> Makes sense, except for Movies. Do you always watch them? Can't you keep them in your desktop or notebook?
> 
> Just an alternative solution for some of the space used.
> 
> Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I been watching movies in my 3' device...naturally a ~5' device screen is kinda tempting!

Hmm ok storage apart how does the nexus 4 vs s3 vs ONE X pan out? hands down? which is the outright a beast!?in sections of performance and battery and features?


----------



## Felimenta97 (Oct 25, 2013)

gamer.11 said:


> I been watching movies in my 3' device...naturally a ~5' device screen is kinda tempting!
> 
> Hmm ok storage apart how does the nexus 4 vs s3 vs ONE X pan out? hands down? which is the outright a beast!?in sections of performance and battery and features?

Click to collapse



I know it is, but after a while it starts to feel small also. I used to watch on a 2.55', then jumped to 4.3'... But, up to you.

Nexus 4 it is. One X is almost nothing next to it. The One, though, is another story...

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 25, 2013)

And don't even consider S3.
It is hands down the worst I've seen. Slower and laggier than my S2. My sister cries!

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Oct 26, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> And don't even consider S3.
> It is hands down the worst I've seen. Slower and laggier than my S2. My sister cries!
> 
> Narrated by Morgan Freeman

Click to collapse



Than why don't you flash an aosp/aokp for god sake????
Now please don't tell its still laggy :banghead:

I have modified 3 galaxy s3 and its pretty fast antutu 19000 

Sent from my GT-i9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 26, 2013)

Shahan_mik3 said:


> Than why don't you flash an aosp/aokp for god sake????
> Now please don't tell its still laggy :banghead:
> 
> I have modified 3 galaxy s3 and its pretty fast antutu 19000
> ...

Click to collapse



As I mentioned it's my sister's cell, she'd rather wait for a LOOOOONG delayed 4.3 or maybe 4.4 update now and blame me for getting her this,  instead of rooting and tinkering. 

Though quite frankly, I'm using my S2, unrooted and stock JB 4.1.2
And she's using her S3, ditto version. 
So technically her phone should outperform mine. But it is the contrary. 
Which is why I'm seriously disappointed! 

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## CompDuLac (Oct 27, 2013)

*Mass Storage Device*

I have a galaxy S3, but apparently it can't be used in mass storage device mode.  I have not been lucky in trying to root it, so does anyone know if the S4 can use that mode w/out root?

S.


----------



## i9100g user (Oct 27, 2013)

My s3 works fine with 4.2 AOSP ROM(Nexus 4 like smoothness) , btw I agree  4.1 stock is pretty messed up and lags often /not worth it.
But again 4.2 is a completely different experience.
Antutu bench:











OC 1.7Ghz



Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Cruz180 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hello guys !

I would like to buy HTC One or Galaxy S4 from chinaecarts:

S4: chinaecarts. com/samsung-galaxy-s4-quad-core-5inch-mt6589t-android-42-32gb-phone11version-p-3925.html

One: chinaecarts. com/htc-one-47-inch-screen-quadcore-mt6589t-13mp-camera-2gb-ram-16gb-android-phone-p-3922.html

What you think about that site guys ? Is that real components that appear on Antutu ? (there is a video with presentation) or it's just a software that change value on antutu. Someone bought any phone from them ?

thx in advance !


----------



## TiTAN-O-One (Oct 27, 2013)

GUYS. Any good phones to buy around 350-400 bucks? I need the ans asap cos tmr is the day i have to buy a phone . A phone with expandable memory and removable battery is helpful 

#FeMBlaC


----------



## jayc137 (Oct 27, 2013)

TiTAN-O-One said:


> GUYS. Any good phones to buy around 350-400 bucks? I need the ans asap cos tmr is the day i have to buy a phone . A phone with expandable memory and removable battery is helpful
> 
> #FeMBlaC

Click to collapse



S3 comes to my mind

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## brain009 (Oct 27, 2013)

*UK 4G Slider Phones*

Hi, is there any UK slider phones with 4G using upgradeable android, and if not is it possible to convert a 4G US slider phone to a UK plan?


----------



## TiTAN-O-One (Oct 27, 2013)

Cruz180 said:


> Hello guys !
> 
> I would like to buy HTC One or Galaxy S4 from chinaecarts:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Urm... those are knock off phones, i mean both of them has a MT6589T processor which is decent if you want a clone S4 or HTC One

#FeMBlaC


----------



## LinearEquation (Oct 28, 2013)

Cruz180 said:


> Hello guys !
> 
> I would like to buy HTC One or Galaxy S4 from chinaecarts:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I got as far as the web address and had my answer. Buying China direct can be trouble unless you really know your supplier/seller. To many knock offs and defective items. They may work but they more than likely won't be OEM.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD running Paranoid Android using xda app-developers


----------



## BlackGTNinja (Oct 28, 2013)

*Suggesting ZTE AVID 4G*

Hey i wanna suggest my phone I'm typing with , My ZTE Avid 4G...

Google "ZTE AVID 4G Specs" - 1st Link

I have to admit, When i got this phone from MetroPCS. I didn't know what i equipped right 
out my box... This device is solid... I rooted it the first day I got... (long time ago).. broke the screen..
And recently got another.. at 100$ (There's a sale going on for awhile @ MetroPCS) 
Even though i rooted it, I wanna use CWM or TWRP. for it so i can start scripting with a backup recovery 
but anyways I strongly recommend this Android 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich 

Check Out The Specs ... By the way the GPU... Lets just say I can play some PSP games
XD

Im new to the forum by the way, Hi Everyone... This is my first post (and not my last)


----------



## Wolfgar69 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey all  Im new here and I would like to hear your opinion on what smartphone I should get. I want something cheap. I dont care if its a well known brand or no. I just want a good and cheap phone with android. Thanks in advance


----------



## skaarax (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi! I need a device that supports 64gb sd card and voice commands, the purpose of this is to play songs i want to listen just by say the name while im driving, which device can you suggest? The cheapest option
Cheers


----------



## john tikis (Oct 28, 2013)

Hello everyone, i am new to this whole "tablet" thing.

I was looking to buy a tablet from the "chinese" market.
I am interested in buying the cube u9gt5. I want the 4core @1.6 Ghz version one with the 2gb ram. I am saying this because cube has two different models releashed with the same name.

The specs are shown in the image below.
It is priced at 215-220usd ( or 155-160euros for the european members  )

Do you think it will be a money well spent deal?
Comparing it with other tablets with the same or similar specs it is one of the cheapest.


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 28, 2013)

john tikis said:


> Hello everyone, i am new to this whole "tablet" thing.
> 
> I was looking to buy a tablet from the "chinese" market.
> I am interested in buying the cube u9gt5. I want the 4core @1.6 Ghz version one with the 2gb ram. I am saying this because cube has two different models releashed with the same name.
> ...

Click to collapse



At 220 usd, I'd strongly recommend the nexus 7 or 10.
Since a tablet with 10000mah seems quite fake. It would equal out to maybe 1500mah. Also TF slot cards are unreliable in my personal experience, bought a chinese cell long back. Couldn't find one at first and when I did, it corrupted within 2 months.


Also nexus specs are close or almost equal to this one with a guarantee of the latest android updates.
Maybe someone else would chip in here as well.

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## AndroidReborn (Oct 29, 2013)

Guys I urgently need to buy an extremely cheap android phone with extremely long battery life to listen to music on journeys,.... Suggest some

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## SherlockHolmes2013 (Oct 29, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> I hope it does aswell. These forums definitely have too many of those threads being created
> 
> I think I'd choose the S3 aswell to be honest. Even though the One X is a powerful phone, the S3 can quite easily out perform it, as it can with most phones.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




What in your opinion is better?  Samsung or HTC?


----------



## crimson12 (Oct 29, 2013)

TiTAN-O-One said:


> GUYS. Any good phones to buy around 350-400 bucks? I need the ans asap cos tmr is the day i have to buy a phone . A phone with expandable memory and removable battery is helpful
> 
> #FeMBlaC

Click to collapse



Check out tech.woot.com. They've got some unlocked android phones on sale till November. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Super1bat (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi guys

which one should I get ?

LG Optimus G E975 471$ or LG Nexus 4 E960 449$ ?

I want to get LG Optimus G E975 because the Built-in storage is 32 GB
and from gsmarena benchmarks it's faster than LG Nexus 4

I want to get LG Nexus 4 because I'll get latest stock android and because I think it looks better
I didn't saw both phones in real life only on the internet

LG Optimus G E975
+ Built-in storage is 32 GB
+ Faster
- It Will not get latest stock android (currently on JB 4.1.2 & I think it will not get any more update)
- It doesn't look very good for me

LG Nexus 4
+ It will get latest stock android
+ It looks better for me
- Built-in storage is 16 GB
- Slower

btw what do you think of LG ? is it good brand ?

thanks


----------



## crimson12 (Oct 29, 2013)

Don't get either, wait a week or two and get the nexus 5

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Super1bat (Oct 29, 2013)

thanks but it will cost much more so I'll not get it.


----------



## soveenathesquid (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'd like to buy a new tablet since mine broke days ago and I'm in pressing need to have another asap (study needs).
I'm on the market for 2 or 3 tablets since I intend to buy one also for my mother and my aunt but
I'm stuck in the endless cycle of troublesome (buying chinese product sometimes is!) decision-making and really can't make up my mind, so i'd like you to share your opinions and experiences with some models that i consider noteworthy.

If you're willing to aid, let my clarify my main needs:

1. I need (!)a tablet for studying, that means high quality display,fast internet browsing, and smooth handling of big pdf files,djvu, and so on, pdf editing, taking lecture notes.

2. I want (!) a tablet to play with, good (not astonishing) graphics and smooth performances, both in 2d and 3d games.
3. I want(!) a tablet to watch movies,anime,youtube,but expecially HD stuff. (this calls for BIG SCREEN SIZE!) 

4.I don't need built-in/external 3g, but I won't despise it.
5. I have 250 euro budget(me) and 200 max (mom), forget the aunt for now.

6. also need 2gb ram

AFAC my mom instead :

1. She needs to write e-mails, surf the internet, play (a lot) of maybe gpu-demanding games, read books, chat with family(also video chat),don't need 3g, BIG SCREEN SIZE!

2.She's imptient of getting her first tablet so i'd like to buy her the perfect one given my budget restrictions.


Given all that i came up with these thougths:


-Hyundai t10 looks like a good deal, it's 220 euro (aliexpress-eternal) but it runs exynos 4412 that i crave to have on my tab, has good screen resolution, good battery life,good graphic performances (mali 400).
It's the kind of device I imagine being in my handbag in university and next to me on the couch while relaxing.
Not brilliant 3d graphic or "awww" retina screen but a good and reliable life companion.

-I'd like to get mom an A31 tablet, but thanks to google and to my chuwi v99 quad experience, i know graphic awesomeness has a price in terms of reliability in everyday tasks, so i'm considering some rk3188 like Pipo M6 (wifi pro)(retina screen) and Pipo M9 (wifi pro) with mali 400 instead(or also the Cube U30GT2 or U9GTV)but know that mali 400 is not able to properly manage retina resolution, and it lacks smoothness in some areas too.

Furthermore, I have excluded Visture V97,Ainol Spark 9, Chuwi V99 quad,ALL Onda, and ALL tablets under 9.7 inch.F

So the question is, do you mind helping me getting the good ones *__* ?

Am I forgetting some top-notch competitor? 

Thanks in advance guys!


Inviato dal mio Samsung Galaxy S4 GT-I9505 tramite Tapatalk 4


----------



## rescued (Oct 30, 2013)

I have a note 2 now and am considering an lg g2 from Tmo. Thoughts?


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 30, 2013)

Super1bat said:


> Hi guys
> 
> which one should I get ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Who said Optimus G is faster than N4? 
Nexus 4 and Optimus G are identical devices.
Just decide whether you want More storage (G) or assured fastest updates (N4).
Also G should definitely get 4.4 at least.

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## sajuu07 (Oct 30, 2013)

Guys need advice. 
LG NEXUS 4 OR HTC ONE X PLUS. 
I need good performance in my mobile. Also I'm a game addict.

Sent from my MT11i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jayc137 (Oct 30, 2013)

sajuu07 said:


> Guys need advice.
> LG NEXUS 4 OR HTC ONE X PLUS.
> I need good performance in my mobile. Also I'm a game addict.
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Nexus 4

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## DaRk-L0rD (Oct 30, 2013)

Hello guys. I need an advice me too.
I am currently using the xperia T and was thinking to switch to another xperia device. I was thinking between Z and Z1.
Z has a really great price now. The performance between Z and Z1 really changes? I don't care much about the camera but only about the performance.
Thanks in advance


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## __-_-_-__ (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm looking for a new phone with these characteristics:

-android (any version, rootable)
-waterproof
-irda
-fm radio

the rest of the specs are not important but those are a must have.

thank you


----------



## AndroidReborn (Oct 30, 2013)

Guys need a cheap(obscenely) cheap android phone with an extremely good battery to listen to music..
Chinese is better.....

Dual core with 1 GB ram preferred, but micro SD is a must have....

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Piccolo305 (Oct 30, 2013)

*Help*

Hello,

I'm trying to buy a new mobile and I have compared some of them but I need some help. In the same range of prices (euros), I find the following:
LG Optimus G, Huawei Ascend P6, Sony Xperia SP, Samsung S4 mini, Samsung S3.

I think that the both samsungs are worst than the others in terms CPU, it is correct?

Thanks in advance


----------



## jayc137 (Oct 30, 2013)

Piccolo305 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm trying to buy a new mobile and I have compared some of them but I need some help. In the same range of prices (euros), I find the following:
> LG Optimus G, Huawei Ascend P6, Sony Xperia SP, Samsung S4 mini, Samsung S3.
> ...

Click to collapse



I prefer Optimus G

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## ghling (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi there

I'm thinking of finally replacing my good old Nexus S, but I'm quite unsure of what to buy.
I'd take a Nexus 5 without hesitation, but I assume it will also have a fixed battery you can't remove easily (read: remove the cover and take out the battery), which is a no-go for me.
My next thought (obviously) was a Samsung device, but I don't want to support their current business conduct with restricting the use of foreign sim cards here in europe.
So I have no real idea, which phone is worth purchasing at the moment. I want to use it with CM or another Custom Rom, so the easier you can root the phone and install roms, the better.

Battery life would be great (of course) and I'd prefer a smaller screen over a bigger one, but that's not the main factor for me.
Any suggestions?

Edit: As I'm living in Switzerland, a phone I can purchase in europe would be great


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 30, 2013)

__-_-_-__ said:


> I'm looking for a new phone with these characteristics:
> 
> -android (any version, rootable)
> -waterproof
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know and couldn't find what IRDA is, but considering the rest features, you should go with the Xperia series as per your budget. 
Xperia Z1 > Z > ZR





AndroidReborn said:


> Guys need a cheap(obscenely) cheap android phone with an extremely good battery to listen to music..
> Chinese is better.....
> 
> Dual core with 1 GB ram preferred, but micro SD is a must have....
> ...

Click to collapse



Imo better buy a portable charger for your current Nexus 4. It'd be a better investment. Coz Chinese phones usually come with TF slots not microSD slots.
Also a charger would provide quite a large backup than a new phone since manufacturers haven't really started using bigger battery backups.




Piccolo305 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm trying to buy a new mobile and I have compared some of them but I need some help. In the same range of prices (euros), I find the following:
> LG Optimus G, Huawei Ascend P6, Sony Xperia SP, Samsung S4 mini, Samsung S3.
> ...

Click to collapse



Definitely the G. And if storage isn't an issue for you, Nexus 4.




ghling said:


> Hi there
> 
> I'm thinking of finally replacing my good old Nexus S, but I'm quite unsure of what to buy.
> I'd take a Nexus 5 without hesitation, but I assume it will also have a fixed battery you can't remove easily (read: remove the cover and take out the battery), which is a no-go for me.
> ...

Click to collapse



Since you have no specific requirements or budget, you cam buy the latest with expandable memory unlike the Nexus.

Check out Xperia Z1 and Optimus G2.

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## kwanbis (Oct 30, 2013)

*I'm interested on a contract free smartphone for $299. I prefer that it runs Android, but anything that can run Skype, Viber, Line, Whatsapp & Facebook should do.

What would you recommend? Thanks!*


----------



## Super1bat (Oct 30, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Who said Optimus G is faster than N4?
> Nexus 4 and Optimus G are identical devices.
> Just decide whether you want More storage (G) or assured fastest updates (N4).
> Also G should definitely get 4.4 at least.
> ...

Click to collapse



Optimus G is faster in this Synthetic benchmarks and performance

http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_note_3-review-996p6.php

I'm not sure if I'll need big storage but I like bigger storage and I also like stock and latest updates xD

so the reason I want to get G because it's faster than N4 and because it has bigger storage.

and the reason I want to get N4 because I will always get latest updates and because I think it looks better.


thanks


----------



## TiTAN-O-One (Oct 31, 2013)

DaRk-L0rD said:


> Hello guys. I need an advice me too.
> I am currently using the xperia T and was thinking to switch to another xperia device. I was thinking between Z and Z1.
> Z has a really great price now. The performance between Z and Z1 really changes? I don't care much about the camera but only about the performance.
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Z1. I heard its the most fastest phone in the smartphone world rite now. Antutu Benchmarks says all. About ROMs and hackin' stuff, not really sure but i think there are tons of Devs workin' on ROMs since Xperias are a Dev Friendly

#FeMBlaC

---------- Post added at 05:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:14 PM ----------

Guise.
Xperia L
Xperia V
Galaxy SII 
Which one? 

#FeMBlaC


----------



## i9100g user (Oct 31, 2013)

TiTAN-O-One said:


> Z1. I heard its the most fastest phone in the smartphone world right now.

Click to collapse



It uses the standard msm8974 snapdragon 800 
opposed to msm8974ab used in Xiaomi mi3 [see spoiler]












Z1 is the fastest phone made by Sony.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## andTab (Oct 31, 2013)

What are current recommendations for a NORMAL SIZED android phone with an open bootloader that is compatible with AT&T?

(Had been hoping for the Nexus 5 before it turned out to be a fing gigantic brick of a phone with a way-too-small battery)

Here's what I am looking for:
- top end specs
- smaller than a Galaxy S 2 (I think 4.3 - 4.5 inch screens are perfect size)
- good/great battery life - I couldn't care less about thin; make it thick and beefy but give me 12+ hours of talk
- open bootloader / cyanogenmod support
- SD card (not 100% necessary if it hits all of the above)


----------



## __-_-_-__ (Nov 1, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> I don't know and couldn't find what IRDA is, but considering the rest features, you should go with the Xperia series as per your budget.
> Xperia Z1 > Z > ZR

Click to collapse



IRDA INFRARED
it's a mandatory requirement. I wouldn't post if I could find one.



vj_dustin said:


> Imo better buy a portable charger for your current Nexus 4. It'd be a better investment. Coz Chinese phones usually come with TF slots not microSD slots.

Click to collapse



TF refers to the MicroSD form factor. it's the same thing.


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 1, 2013)

Damn, my bad.
I just read about it and turns out TF = Micro SD

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## i9100g user (Nov 1, 2013)

andTab said:


> What are current recommendations for a NORMAL SIZED android phone with an open bootloader that is compatible with AT&T?
> 
> (Had been hoping for the Nexus 5 before it turned out to be a fing gigantic brick of a phone with a way-too-small battery)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Xperia Z1S 
http://m.gsmarena.com/sony_xperia_z1s-5753.php

,Snapdragon 800 is power efficient and the smaller screen should help save some more battery(S2 with 4.3" has 1600mah battery and this one has 2300mah with a way more power efficient soc) ,720P with Adreno 330 would let you play any game for a year or two at least.
Also there is the 20.1MP shooter on the front .
This phone is  rumored for now.


----------



## TiTAN-O-One (Nov 1, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Xperia Z1S
> http://m.gsmarena.com/sony_xperia_z1s-5753.php
> 
> ,Snapdragon 800 is power efficient and the smaller screen should help save some more battery(S2 with 4.3" has 1600mah battery and this one has 2300mah with a way more power efficient soc) ,720P with Adreno 330 would let you play any game for a year or two at least.
> ...

Click to collapse



There will be a Sony event this coming November. I think its gonna be on the 12 or 20th. So maybe those rumors turned out to be true XD

#FeMBlaC


----------



## ghling (Nov 1, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Since you have no specific requirements or budget, you cam buy the latest with expandable memory unlike the Nexus.
> 
> Check out Xperia Z1 and Optimus G2.
> 
> Narrated by Morgan Freeman

Click to collapse



Thank you for your answer. Actually, my budget is about 200 -  300€ (maybe 350). Turns out they continue with the non-removable battery on the Nexus 5, so that is a no-go for me (sadly). 
I took a look at the lenovo p780 and quite like it, but am not sure about custom rom support... 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Abhi1227 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hey guys !!
i am confused in buying htc desire 601 , htc desire 600, Samsung galaxy s4 mini and sony xperia sp..

Which one should i buy.. Please suggest me..


----------



## T_I (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi,

After playing around a bit with the company S2, I've decided to buy an android phone myself. I found compiling CM 10.2 fun for this device, and I would like to have a dual sim phone.

Are there any custom roms that support a dual sim phone? (and which rom is supporting which device)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## redhonker (Nov 1, 2013)

For a non-gamer, how does Kindle HD 8.9 compare to Lenovo S6000?

Thanks


----------



## fobifaif (Nov 2, 2013)

*Looking for a cheap upgrade for my Galaxy S*

_Hi everyone,
i hope you can help me with the following situation:

I'm currently a Samsung Galaxy S i9000 with Android 4.2.2, probably gonna update to 4.3 sometime soon.
Overall i'm rather happy with that phone but the more i use it, the more i realize that in terms of today it's rather slow and probably lacks ram as well.
Currently i don't have much money to spare but as this device is rather old already, i was thinking that maybe i can get a decent upgrade for little money...

So, i'm looking for a cheap (below 200€, around 100€ would be better) new Android smartphone that would be a decent improvement over my current Galaxy S i9000.
As for the specs i'd need, i don't think anything below a dualcore with 1GB ram would make sense.
Also i would want a decent quality, so probably an outdated high price device might be better than a budget phone (i might be wrong here).
And last but not least, i definitely need a phone that is popular enough that i will be able to get custom roms with the latest Android versions for a while. (Wouldn't want my new phone to fall behind my old one in that regard.  )_

*In short, looking for:
Android smartphone, below 200€ (preferably around 100€).
needs to be a decent upgrade to Samsung Galaxy S i9000 -> at least 1GB ram and dualcore
good quality preferred (want to use that phone for at least 1-2 years)
the usual custom roms should be available in their newest versions for the next years*

Thanks a lot in advance for your help!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## PwnFx (Nov 2, 2013)

*Hello everyone!
I've been looking around in the phone market for a new device, and I don't know what to go with.
I've had the original Droid RAZR since release week, and lately, after using newer phones, I'm really noticing the speed difference.
My phone has gotten sluggish, nonresponsive, and has some hardware issues.
I have never kept a phone stock, and I enjoy having a lot of options as far as ROMs, themes, and overall customization.
I've been leaning toward a GNote II, but I've read some negative reviews on it. I like the overall massive screen size, but I don't know if it's worth it.
I currently run the latest LiquidSmooth ROM for my RAZR, and it seems to work alright, but lacks some features that other ROMs have to offer.
It seems there has been a ton of development for the GNote II, and it still continues to have a lot of it, which peaked my interest even more with the device.
I am on the Verizon Network.
I would just like some options and reviews from real people that can actually provide some clear insight on the best device out there today.
Reason I say the GNote II over the III, is the price difference.

Help is appreciated, thanks in advance.*


----------



## MacPryden (Nov 2, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> I don't know and couldn't find what IRDA is, but considering the rest features, you should go with the Xperia series as per your budget.
> Xperia Z1 > Z > ZR
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## simbin (Nov 2, 2013)

*Suggestions - affordable tablet with SD*

Love my Nexus 7 but it just can't keep up with the storage demands of modern games. OTG option is bulky, doesn't allow for simultaneous charging and game compatibility is hit or miss.

I'm looking for something that plays nice with the latest stable CyanogenMod, has built-in SD card slot for extra storage and has similar performance to my Nexus 7. HDMI out would also be a bonus.

Does anyone know of anything - hopefully it won't break the bank?


----------



## Felimenta97 (Nov 2, 2013)

MacPryden said:


> vj_dustin said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know and couldn't find what IRDA is, but considering the rest features, you should go with the Xperia series as per your budget.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## obs3rv (Nov 2, 2013)

Priorities:

1. Budget: USD 320 or less (which I think rules out all superphones and recent Nexus devices)
2. WCDMA/HSPA+ (LTE doesn't matter as much, though if it is available that's a bonus), in the bands commonly used across Europe.
3. Excellent battery life (with active use, need to charge less frequently than once a day). If possible, removable battery.
4. A variety of third-party ROMs available and actively developed by competent developers (plain AOSP similar to SuperNexus and/or up-to-date CyanogenMod preferred. I don't want to be left behind with crappy manufacturer ROMs that are never upgraded!)
5. At least 1 GB RAM (i.e. not 512 MB or less RAM which would make ICS or JB less usable).
6. Preferably dual core (i.e. favour battery life over processor speed).
7. Preferably at least WVGA (800x480) resolution.
8. Not a phablet (3.5-4.7" is probably OK) -- not that I can get a decent phablet within the budget anyway.
9. Preferably has removable microSD (mostly rules out Nexus devices).


I'm in my mid thirties, coming from a Samsung Galaxy S i9000. I don't game, and I don't care for UI bling or great performance specs. I need it to be a phone, to be usable for messaging, email, browsing competently, and to be useful for location/map stuff and note-taking. I favour standard ROMs like SuperNexus that are close to stock AOSP with little cruft (I even tend to rip out the CM-specific apps when I install CM) -- stability and battery life over all else.

What should I buy?


----------



## Felimenta97 (Nov 2, 2013)

obs3rv said:


> Priorities:
> 
> 1. Budget: USD 320 or less (which I think rules out all superphones and recent Nexus devices)
> 2. A variety of third-party ROMs available and actively developed by competent developers (plain AOSP similar to SuperNexus and/or up-to-date CyanogenMod preferred. I don't want to be left behind with crappy manufacturer ROMs that are never upgraded!)
> ...

Click to collapse



From Sony, I think you can get a Xperia SP for that price (Found for 310 USD on Amazon)... The Galaxy S4 Mini seems also good, but it goes a bit over the budget.

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Icon23a (Nov 2, 2013)

In my opinion the S3 is probably the best bang for your buck. Still has top shelf hardware and running it with a good rom keeps it very fast. (currently running cleanrom and just added 4.4 apk's and it is flawless)      .


----------



## MacPryden (Nov 3, 2013)

Felimenta97 said:


> MacPryden said:
> 
> 
> > Xperia Z1 is the best Xperia out there, then there is Z, ZL, ZR, S and Acro S, in order.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Felimenta97 (Nov 3, 2013)

MacPryden said:


> Felimenta97 said:
> 
> 
> > MacPryden said:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## crimson12 (Nov 3, 2013)

Looking for an android phone with at least a 4in screen, for around 150, new, used, refurbished, it doesn't really matter. Just need something to replace a shattered iPhone 3gs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## PakRatt (Nov 3, 2013)

I can get a Galaxy Note I717 fot
543.00 on payments, to replace my Inspire 4G. 
 Should I just not bother? 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## liamfairley (Nov 3, 2013)

*Looking for a chinese android phone recommendation*

Hi I am looking for a recommendation on a CHINESE android phone.

I have been looking at the NEO N003 Premium but I have read on here it has loads of problems and it only lets you use 2gb to install apps.

I am looking for a 32gb (to install apps on) quad core phone with 2gb of ram and long battery life. Also a 1080p 5 inch screen. I want it to support MHL HD out and OTG. I want this phone to play games and watch movies and listen to music (good quality speaker and headphone jack) Any one point me towards the best phone I should buy that is a good build, strong glass screen and good camera with a flash. I dont want a one with ghost touching problems. I just want to root this phone to play free games and emulators. and download torrents. Also I am on the 3 network so one that supports 3G in the uk. Im looking to spend £200 to £300 on this CHINESE phone so could someone please recommend a good phone which wont break down after a month . I bought the feiteng H9500+ last time from CHINAand it broke down and stopped charging and cant get it fixed in the UK 

Tell me the best phone you think I should buy pleasseeeee


----------



## obs3rv (Nov 4, 2013)

Felimenta97 said:


> From Sony, I think you can get a Xperia SP for that price (Found for 310 USD on Amazon)... The Galaxy S4 Mini seems also good, but it goes a bit over the budget.

Click to collapse



Looks like a pretty good deal, especially if I buy secondhand from the likes of eBay, thanks for the suggestion.

However, the Xperia SP has a non-removable battery. Is there's anything around the same price point and similar capability that has a removable battery?

My priorities for a new-to-me phone


----------



## manchasolar (Nov 5, 2013)

obs3rv said:


> Looks like a pretty good deal, especially if I buy secondhand from the likes of eBay, thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> However, the Xperia SP has a non-removable battery. Is there's anything around the same price point and similar capability that has a removable battery?
> 
> My priorities for a new-to-me phone

Click to collapse



Is the removable battery most important than performance?


----------



## chiku1188 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hmm..
I would suggest research in this way,

1. Always Good to buy a phone 2nd hand { iff very high quality i.e. Note -2,3, and etc, etc... }​
Why : 
 
a. Branded Product's Customer Service
b. Brand Value
c. LOTS & lots of accessories :good: ​Places To Search :

a. Swappa { Region Dependent }
b. E-Bay
c. Any other site that has people close by you to trade { Note : remember some people still prefer a BB, good to lower the margin of price if you have one lying around. }
​2.  China-Phone !!  { my fav's } 

Places To Search :
a. Almost every site.
b. Oppostyle.com { if good budget }
c. Huwaei Products { lots of talk of ascend, and many other clones with high antutu and ( especially the part i like) 440 dpi }
d. Zopo if you wana buy alotta good phones with a very tight budget.
​
Why : { wondering why latter this time  } 
 
a. No Customer Service, If screwed then screwed.
b. So-So brand value, as people like to have " If ain't broken, why fix it" stereotype. { or mono-type, who knows ? but the thing chinese brands are very popular with developer as they get to explore, edit, 'yapp', 'yapp',.... ( you get the idea) }
c. LOTS & lots of accessories :good: { much more, and alot more variety }
d. Always crazy performance { that keeps up for couple or more years. } 
​


----------



## yannahzinha (Nov 5, 2013)

Hello guys, how are you? I

So...I decided to buy a phablet and after a lot of searches I find this one http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/1317052506/Star_cell_phone_6_5_FHD.html that I liked sooo much.


But I can't find much foruns (even here) with people who bought this model and shared experiences. I don't even sure about the brand (some say Star, other say HDC...I'm pretty rookie on this and really don't know). Price I think It's ok ($242) although I saw the same phone with price around $250 ~ 350 on online stores (I plan to buy it at alibaba.com and de store seems ok).

I also saw other models but I found none that supports the S4 mega case (yeah laugh at me ).

So...anyone knows anything about this phablet or can suggest one more reliable than N9200? I saw a good review about Elephone P6 too but specs seems inferior than N9200..I don't know...don't believe soooo much in either kkkkk.

Sorry about my bad english and everything D:


----------



## obs3rv (Nov 5, 2013)

manchasolar said:


> Is the removable battery most important than performance?

Click to collapse



No, a removable battery is merely preference (I like having the option to swap it out for a second battery or an extended battery), but battery life generally outweighs CPU speed in my eyes.  A phone with a dead battery but fast processor is useless to me. I can deal with slow processor speed though.

Reading reviews, the Xperia SP has a non-removable battery and its battery life is only so-so (needing the tweaks in the stock ROM ascribed to "STAMINA" mode which are not likely to be present in a custom ROM) so I'm wondering if there's anything with a removable battery.

A lot of custom ROMs tend to be trash, too, locking up the phone. On a phone with a removable battery, just pulling the battery is generally sufficient. I'm not sure what remedy I would have with a phone without a removable battery that has locked up. Wait until the non-removable battery has drained to zero? A magic key combination (and the hope that the phone has retained enough function to pay attention to it)?

My priorities for a new-to-me phone


----------



## Felimenta97 (Nov 6, 2013)

obs3rv said:


> No, a removable battery is merely preference (I like having the option to swap it out for a second battery or an extended battery), but battery life generally outweighs CPU speed in my eyes.  A phone with a dead battery but fast processor is useless to me. I can deal with slow processor speed though.
> 
> Reading reviews, the Xperia SP has a non-removable battery and its battery life is only so-so (needing the tweaks in the stock ROM ascribed to "STAMINA" mode which are not likely to be present in a custom ROM) so I'm wondering if there's anything with a removable battery.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know it has a small button to be pressed near the SIM entrance to reset it. It will probably reset/turn off also if you hold Power Button + Volume up for a few seconds. That works on most Xperia devices, should work on SP too...

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


----------



## researchmonday (Nov 8, 2013)

liamfairley said:


> Hi I am looking for a recommendation on a CHINESE android phone.
> 
> I have been looking at the NEO N003 Premium but I have read on here it has loads of problems and it only lets you use 2gb to install apps.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



are chinese phones significantly cheaper?


----------



## refinition (Nov 9, 2013)

*cross womepd*



researchmonday said:


> are chinese phones significantly cheaper?

Click to collapse



THL has some pretty decent phones which are cheap. W7 is pretty good for the price i'd say.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## glurak888 (Nov 9, 2013)

Ok, now my N4 is totally Damaged at a cost of 330€, i get 330€ back.

I really like aosp and Updates, which smartphone should i get? 

Gaming and so on is important also a " good" camera ( at least N4)

Oh and it should be relatively comon, so i can get it today... 

Thank you


----------



## abdel12345 (Nov 9, 2013)

glurak888 said:


> Ok, now my N4 is totally Damaged at a cost of 330€, i get 330€ back.
> 
> I really like aosp and Updates, which smartphone should i get?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 5 though u probably can't get it today unless you buy from craigslist or something like that. (If they even have a craigslist in Europe)

Sent from my Nexus 10 using xda app-developers app


----------



## glurak888 (Nov 9, 2013)

Nope -.- i would really like to buy an N5 but cant wait 20 days

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## btsimonh (Nov 10, 2013)

*Cheap customisable phone*

Hi, 
I'm after a really cheap 2nd user phone which was fully adaptable - e.g. that IS supported by latest CM, which has got device tree (kernel 3+), and has OTG USB + compass + GPS + motion sensors.  It does not need to have vast quantities of RAM or storage, just be cheap & available & supported.
I bought a Huawei U8850, but am finding it difficult to develop for because there's so few people who have worked on it, and QCom are even suggesting removing the chipset from the android kernel sources 'because nobody uses it' (I was told the phone was only 3 months old!!!).  So no devicetree for this one then....

any advice appreciated.
simon


----------



## Tr-man (Nov 10, 2013)

obs3rv said:


> Priorities:
> 
> 1. Budget: USD 320 or less (which I think rules out all superphones and recent Nexus devices)
> 2. WCDMA/HSPA+ (LTE doesn't matter as much, though if it is available that's a bonus), in the bands commonly used across Europe.
> ...

Click to collapse



What about Sony Xperia T? I also like Galaxy SII Plus. I'm in your age and I also needed just a stable phone for messaging with long battery life, I'm completely satisfied with Galaxy SII Plus. You can also buy a bigger 3rd party battery for it (it comes with a back cover, because the battery is bigger than the stock one).

Some other phones you may consider that fit your criteria: http://geekgadgetry.com/?q= <320usd...alcore >=480x800 >=3.5" <=4.7" with card slot


----------



## Millenium Apps (Nov 11, 2013)

Tr-man said:


> What about Sony Xperia T? I also like Galaxy SII Plus. I'm in your age and I also needed just a stable phone for messaging with long battery life, I'm completely satisfied with Galaxy SII Plus. You can also buy a bigger 3rd party battery for it (it comes with a back cover, because the battery is bigger than the stock one).
> 
> Some other phones you may consider that fit your criteria: http://geekgadgetry.com/?q= <320usd...alcore >=480x800 >=3.5" <=4.7" with card slot

Click to collapse



Hi,
Sony Xperia T is not bad at all, if you want an Xperia, I recommend you the Xperia Z But Galxy S4 or S3 will be the best choice that i can recommend


----------



## mhoss48 (Nov 11, 2013)

Millenium Apps said:


> Hi,
> Sony Xperia T is not bad at all, if you want an Xperia, I recommend you the Xperia Z But Galxy S4 or S3 will be the best choice that i can recommend

Click to collapse



The S3 and S4 are out of his budget. The Xperia T is good, but get the Xperia V which will get updated to 4.3 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Tr-man (Nov 11, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> The S3 and S4 are out of his budget. The Xperia T is good, but get the Xperia V which will get updated to 4.3
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Agreed, Xperia V is a good choice too.


----------



## SeviStein (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi there xda ppl

Long time ago since I wrote here.

About me: I'm a stud and would like to take a look at a tablet. I'd like to try out Audio producing or developping mobile apps.

I was thinking about getting the next nexus tablet if it'll be released soon, since I'd love to try out the ubuntu for phones

Yesterday I was with a friend and watched him playing on his iPad with garageband and launchpad, and I was really impressed. I need this too!

I had the xperia x8, switched to sgs2 which was stolen, now I'm on a HTC one v. Performance isn't the best.

So now I don't know if I should get an 2nd hand iPad, or a nexus if there are comparable apps for android(I'll google later). 

Or any other price worth devices?

Which iPad shall I get if it is going to be one? I'd prefer a mini, but I don't have a huge budget. Would like to give apple a try once.


Sent from my HTC One V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ParanormalBat (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi guys.

I'm not really sure whether to buy the Sony Smartwatch 2 or the Pebble smartwatch for my HTC One. 

I'd like some advice and some details like what does the smartwatch 2 have that pebble doesn't (or vice versa).

Thanks


----------



## johhnyhotrocks (Nov 14, 2013)

*Cheap Gaming phone*

Hi,
I am looking for a cheap reliable Android that is good for gaming, My son is constantly playing on my Lg Optimus 4xhd and Is now asking for a phone of his own. I only have a small budget of less than £100 and was wondering if any of the chinese phones are worth a try?


----------



## abdel12345 (Nov 14, 2013)

johhnyhotrocks said:


> Hi,
> I am looking for a cheap reliable Android that is good for gaming, My son is constantly playing on my Lg Optimus 4xhd and Is now asking for a phone of his own. I only have a small budget of less than £100 and was wondering if any of the chinese phones are worth a try?

Click to collapse



The moto g when it comes out in a couple days. Its the best phone for the cheap prices. But it might cost around 120 euros. The phone has a 4.5 inch screen, a 5 mega pixel camera, 1.2 ghz processor, 1 GB of ram. Really high specs for a phone that cheap. I know it costs 180 dollars so the bros was just an estimate. Also don't go with any Chinese phones unlessmtheyre an actual brand like huwai or xiaomi. The fake knockoff ones suck and usually have terrible signal and will break pretty fast and easily. You'll just end up wasting your momey

Sent from my Nexus 10 using xda app-developers app


----------



## manly107 (Nov 14, 2013)

johhnyhotrocks said:


> Hi,
> I am looking for a cheap reliable Android that is good for gaming, My son is constantly playing on my Lg Optimus 4xhd and Is now asking for a phone of his own. I only have a small budget of less than £100 and was wondering if any of the chinese phones are worth a try?

Click to collapse



I think you should buy a secondhand phone, it's better than buying a chinese phone.


----------



## ucevik (Nov 14, 2013)

manly107 said:


> I think you should buy a secondhand phone, it's better than buying a chinese phone.

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## xfim (Nov 14, 2013)

johhnyhotrocks said:


> Hi,
> I am looking for a cheap reliable Android that is good for gaming, My son is constantly playing on my Lg Optimus 4xhd and Is now asking for a phone of his own. I only have a small budget of less than £100 and was wondering if any of the chinese phones are worth a try?

Click to collapse



Take a look at Gigabyte Gsmart Maya M1 v2 (not Chinese- great quality, faster than 4x)

Sent from my GSmart Sierra S1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## johhnyhotrocks (Nov 14, 2013)

Are there Roms for it?

---------- Post added at 06:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:16 PM ----------




ucevik said:


> +1

Click to collapse





manly107 said:


> I think you should buy a secondhand phone, it's better than buying a chinese phone.

Click to collapse



Second hand phones seem to be to expensive, I just want something for him to call his own and dont want to spend to much. If you can recommend any that seem to go cheaply I`d be grateful because the big brands seem to hold their price


----------



## daddu97 (Nov 14, 2013)

I saw two beautiful s4 clones...better feiteng h9500 or android n9500?

Inviato dal mio GT-I9070 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 14, 2013)

johhnyhotrocks said:


> Are there Roms for it?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:16 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



See if you can find an xperia L.
It is not just some cheap device but actually a very great bang for buck device. 

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## D.S.S (Nov 15, 2013)

any one test Moto G phone ?


----------



## deskSX (Nov 15, 2013)

D.S.S said:


> any one test Moto G phone ?

Click to collapse



just seen with a friend, looks unhandy.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## D.S.S (Nov 15, 2013)

deskSX said:


> just seen with a friend, looks unhandy.

Click to collapse




rly ? i see Mid specifications with low price and awesome software support!


----------



## manly107 (Nov 15, 2013)

johhnyhotrocks said:


> Are there Roms for it?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:16 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A fake galaxy S3 or S4 maybe , or an android fake IP4


----------



## Thelgow (Nov 15, 2013)

Im looking to replace my first edition Kindle Fire 8gb.
Whats the optimal machine now especially for custom roms on xda, in the $150-200 category, preferably 16gb, sd card slot a big plus.
I think im leaning towards either another Kindle Fire HD, A galaxy tab (I think there's a 7") and a Nexus.


----------



## Millenium Apps (Nov 15, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> The S3 and S4 are out of his budget. The Xperia T is good, but get the Xperia V which will get updated to 4.3
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I see for 330€ it's hard to get high quality device  Xperia V has a very good price\quality ratio I recommend it too


----------



## l.e.g.e.n.d.a (Nov 16, 2013)

Hello, I'm looking for affordable dual sim phone.
Just found Sony Xperia M C2005. But there is mentioned rooting of this device only using Chinese vRoot, which is treated as not safe..

Have you better solutions? Thank you!


----------



## Felimenta97 (Nov 16, 2013)

l.e.g.e.n.d.a said:


> Hello, I'm looking for affordable dual sim phone.
> Just found Sony Xperia M C2005. But there is mentioned rooting of this device only using Chinese vRoot, which is treated as not safe..
> 
> Have you better solutions? Thank you!

Click to collapse



I have used this method on my Xperia Tablet Z and it works perfectly, no harms. Buy the Xperia M, it is a great dual SIM device, and that method won't do any harm.

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


----------



## scottdouglasdick (Nov 16, 2013)

Thelgow said:


> Im looking to replace my first edition Kindle Fire 8gb.
> Whats the optimal machine now especially for custom roms on xda, in the $150-200 category, preferably 16gb, sd card slot a big plus.
> I think im leaning towards either another Kindle Fire HD, A galaxy tab (I think there's a 7") and a Nexus.

Click to collapse



Absolutely go with a 2013 Nexus 7. No android tablet even comes close to that, and given its impressive pricepoint and great specs, you will not go wrong with buying one.


----------



## g433 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hey XDA,

My father wants a smartphone for Christmas as he's never had one before I don't think.

He sent me this one ebay(DOT)co(DOT)uk/ itm/Black-Emoto-5-0-Dual-Core-Android-4-1-Mobile-Phone-Smartphone-Unlocked-Touch-/330947673090?pt=UK_Mobile_Phones&hash=item4d0e04bc02

I think he likes the Screen Size, Speed, Android 4.1 and Dual Sim feature (Personal Phone Number + Work number). However I am not sure if this Brand is trusted and the resolution seems low for 5 inches? Also is 512MB Ram enough? 

I think that Max Price he can go is £100. The phone has to be unlocked.

Thanks!


----------



## abdel12345 (Nov 16, 2013)

g433 said:


> Hey XDA,
> 
> My father wants a smartphone for Christmas as he's never had one before I don't think.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



512 mb is really low. If recommend to make his first experience a good one. I don't know how good you can go for 100 euros but if you want a good phone for cheap the moto g is availabilities for preorder for 159 euros and has 4.5 inch screen and 1gb ram plus it'll have newest android version 4.4.  Much better than the link you put up though a little more in cost

Sent from my Nexus 10 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Thelgow (Nov 17, 2013)

scottdouglasdick said:


> Absolutely go with a 2013 Nexus 7. No android tablet even comes close to that, and given its impressive pricepoint and great specs, you will not go wrong with buying one.

Click to collapse



Good play ole chap.
Just picked one up as there's a $50 off coupon with Staples. Win/Win


----------



## kaibsora (Nov 18, 2013)

*what should i go with?*

should i go with samsung galaxy or note?


----------



## Hamza141 (Nov 18, 2013)

Note 3 or Xperia Z1? I like the features offered with the Note like the S Pen but I'm not a fan of KNOX or the region locks. I'm also going to be using OTG to watch movies from my external hard disk but don't know if the Z1 can run it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Nov 18, 2013)

Hey, guys. I have decided to buy a mid sized tablet, and one question is driving me nuts; the iPad mini with retina display 16 GB or the nexus 7 (2013) 32 GB.
I've done my homework and have probably found out most of what there is to know about these 2 devices. 

iPad mini -
The iPad is more expensive, barely customisable and will have less storage. Plus the whole transferring music to iTunes stuff and converting all the video into the compatible format.  However, it has great battery life, a huge array of optimised apps/games for tablets, a premium build quality and a slightly bigger display. Also, I'd be able to experience the best of both worlds (android and iOS) since I already have a Galaxy S4.

Nexus 7 -
The nexus 7 has a screen smaller in size, has lesser battery and lesser games/apps optimised for tablets. On the other hand, it has a plethora of customisable options (theming, ROMs etc), is significantly cheaper, I get double the storage and I can directly download all the music and video I want. Not to mention, I can get paid apps for free (Shhhh).

As you can see, factoring all these points, I still can't make a decision.

Any help would be appreciated. 

Cheers and thanks.

Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4




        Wanna discover some awesome new apps? Check out my thread - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2322687


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 18, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Hey, guys. I have decided to buy a mid sized tablet, and one question is driving me nuts; the iPad mini with retina display 16 GB or the nexus 7 (2013) 32 GB.
> I've done my homework and have probably found out most of what there is to know about these 2 devices.
> 
> iPad mini -
> ...

Click to collapse



What do you want your tablet for? Primary usage? 

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## I r o n M a n (Nov 18, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> What do you want your tablet for? Primary usage?
> 
> Narrated by Morgan Freeman

Click to collapse



Yes. My phone is nearly full. So I'll shift all my entertainment needs to the tablet. Gaming, watching movies, music. I also read a lot of ebooks, which is one of the biggest reasons I want a tablet. A phone screen is simply too small. 

Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4




        Wanna discover some awesome new apps? Check out my thread - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2322687


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 18, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Yes. My phone is nearly full. So I'll shift all my entertainment needs to the tablet. Gaming, watching movies, music. I also read a lot of ebooks, which is one of the biggest reasons I want a tablet. A phone screen is simply too small.
> 
> Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Imo, your usage demands more battery and less customization. 
So if you can read free ebooks or pdf on ipad, I'd say ipad. Gaming shouldn't be an issue in terms of performance but might be in terms of paying up.
But you can always jailbreak and run paid apps for free. (I saw my friend do so on his iphone, not sure about ipad)
So I'd say check the apple store and get an idea about available apps.

But yeah iTunes thing sucks. It's a deal breaker for me, see if you can deal with it.

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## red de0392 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello Friends...
I stay in Mumbai,India
I'm looking to buy a new device at the start of the new year...
I was thinkin to buy Nexus 4 just cause it is value for money... I need 2gb ram and goid battery backup...
But with nexus 5 out...m confused... Whether to buy 4 or 5 as i dont see any major difference between two devices.. 
I would like to hear ur suggestions
My Budget is around 25k Indian Rs...any other phones are also welcomed..accept for sony...
Thank you 


Sent from my HTC One V using xda app-developers app


----------



## i9100g user (Nov 18, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Yes. My phone is nearly full. So I'll shift all my entertainment needs to the tablet. Gaming, watching movies, music. I also read a lot of ebooks, which is one of the biggest reasons I want a tablet. A phone screen is simply too small.
> 
> Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tough choice.
CPU - GPU are of top notch on iPad mini which means gaming would be great (if you want to play games) but the adreno 320 is also a powerfull GPU though it may fall weak next year with that resolution.
As for storage nexus 7 has  more storage ,iPad is made of aluminum, N7 with plastic and is a bit lighter.

I would have gone with iPad if I was bored with android (Which I am not right now) Your decision in the end of course.

Also both have stunning displays.

Another important thing would be that for how long you will keep the device for ,iPads/iPhone have pretty good resale value ,more expensive to buy and where as nexus 7 would have less value after 2-3 years and costs less.
Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 10:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 PM ----------




red de0392 said:


> Hello Friends...
> I stay in Mumbai,India
> I'm looking to buy a new device at the start of the new year...
> I was thinkin to buy Nexus 4 just cause it is value for money... I need 2gb ram and goid battery backup...
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanked you by mistake 
Battery backup? With nexus? without any tweaks battery would be pretty poor on nexus 4 ,go for note 2(out of your,, budget though)if you  really want good battery backup or any mid-upper range sony device.
Actually nexus 5 has a better battery life than nexus 4 (thanks to snapdragon 800) 
http://blog.gsmarena.com/nexus-5-grinds-through-our-battery-test-routine/
Definitely worth it.
Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sanspark (Nov 18, 2013)

how about "gionee elife e6" ?


----------



## I r o n M a n (Nov 18, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Tough choice.
> CPU - GPU are of top notch on iPad mini which means gaming would be great (if you want to play games) but the adreno 320 is also a powerfull GPU though it may fall weak next year with that resolution.
> As for storage nexus 7 has  more storage ,iPad is made of aluminum, N7 with plastic and is a bit lighter.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, the gpu of the iPad will work very nicely indeed 

Great point about the resale value. I hadn't considered that before.  But I don't think I'll keep it for more than a year. I usually sell off my devices within a year, unless I grow a bit attached to it.
And I am a bit bored of android at the moment. 
iPad seems good. 
Thanks




vj_dustin said:


> Imo, your usage demands more battery and less customization.
> So if you can read free ebooks or pdf on ipad, I'd say ipad. Gaming shouldn't be an issue in terms of performance but might be in terms of paying up.
> But you can always jailbreak and run paid apps for free. (I saw my friend do so on his iphone, not sure about ipad)
> So I'd say check the apple store and get an idea about available apps.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'll have to check up about jail breaking, and I'm not even sure if it's possible to jailbreak iOS 7 yet. If it's possible, I'll probably go with the iPad. 
Thanks

Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4




        Wanna discover some awesome new apps? Check out my thread - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2322687


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## soulesidibe (Nov 18, 2013)

*Nexus*

As a nexus user I can just tell you to buy a nexus 7(2013).
We all know it's the better tablet


----------



## SeviStein (Nov 19, 2013)

l1nkiboy said:


> Hi there xda ppl
> 
> Long time ago since I wrote here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC One V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jayc137 (Nov 19, 2013)

l1nkiboy said:


> Sent from my HTC One V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Nexus
Period.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanspark (Nov 19, 2013)

how about the stability of "Gionee Elite E6" ? does anyone owned this mobile here?


----------



## live_online (Nov 19, 2013)

Gionee E3 is fantastic... have been using it since launched in India...  flawless.... value buying...

so hope the same from its superior E6... with big processor and more RAM...


----------



## Cluesade (Nov 19, 2013)

Im thinking strongly about buying the Nexus 5. Ive heard some bad and annoying things such as: terrible battery, buttons breaking easily, a bad camera (Which is extremely huge issue because I'm way into pictures and i wanted to get a good phone for its camera) But on the other hand, I heard its super fast, and it is a great overall phone. Are these issues really that big and is it worth buying?


----------



## B3!CrAZy (Nov 19, 2013)

Definitely buy Xiaomi Mi2SC. Great price ($350) and huge power.

Odesláno z mého MI 2SC


----------



## danyal241 (Nov 19, 2013)

xfim said:


> Take a look at Gigabyte Gsmart Maya M1 v2 (not Chinese- great quality, faster than 4x)
> 
> Sent from my GSmart Sierra S1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I just bought myself huawei ascend y300 its very good expandable memory 4inch screen. The default ui is slow so flashed cm10.2 and works wonders. Its 1ghz dual core dual camera 150$ or if u want same stuff better CPU the go for g510 its got dual 1.2ghz with NFC I believe for about $190.

Sent from my Ascend Y300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## matgras (Nov 19, 2013)

Connormdy said:


> Im thinking strongly about buying the Nexus 5. Ive heard some bad and annoying things such as: terrible battery, buttons breaking easily, a bad camera (Which is extremely huge issue because I'm way into pictures and i wanted to get a good phone for its camera) But on the other hand, I heard its super fast, and it is a great overall phone. Are these issues really that big and is it worth buying?

Click to collapse



The camera is a software related problem and can be solved easily, as for the battery life a custom kernel can double it (as far as I heard)

Sent from my ST18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cluesade (Nov 19, 2013)

matgras said:


> The camera is a software related problem and can be solved easily, as for the battery life a custom kernel can double it (as far as I heard)
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Tanks for replying, so does that mean they will be coming out with an update. I mean how long has it been since the release?


----------



## ryskiJ (Nov 19, 2013)

Connormdy said:


> Tanks for replying, so does that mean they will be coming out with an update. I mean how long has it been since the release?

Click to collapse



I believe the phone was released NOV 8, 2013 in US, being a nexus phone, it will recieve updates before any phone, on any carrier. Also, maybe this isn't the phone for you if the main reason you want it is the camera. However shoot over to the google play store and check it out in more detail, and go to the store and get in it your hand before you jump on it.


----------



## Whyzor (Nov 20, 2013)

Connormdy said:


> Im thinking strongly about buying the Nexus 5. Ive heard some bad and annoying things such as: terrible battery, buttons breaking easily, a bad camera (Which is extremely huge issue because I'm way into pictures and i wanted to get a good phone for its camera) But on the other hand, I heard its super fast, and it is a great overall phone. Are these issues really that big and is it worth buying?

Click to collapse



I sold my Nexus 4 & got a Nexus 5, but returning it before my 15 days are up. Main complaints are battery, the camera, and the weak speakers. Also having a bit of buyers remorse, the price of the device comes out to close to $400 after shipping & taxes. (Nexus 4 at $200 was a good deal). I don't have a need for the large 5" 1080p screen and such power and latest Android is nice and all, but I'm getting a sense Google's Nexus devices are too disconnected from the hardware it's running on, the design as a whole isn't very tightly integrated. The fact the bezel on the bottom is wasted space instead of capacitive/physical buttons, instead it wastes valuable screen pixels for the navbar. Auto-brightness on Android has been broken for ages. Google refusing to support MicroSD and removable batteries...etc, they all add up. Android has matured to a point where there's less need to be on the bleeding edge. Speaking of KitKat, it broke a few app compatibilities and the developers are slow to fix them.

I've ordered LG Optimus F3 after some researching. Target online is selling it for $150 no-contract. It's not in the same class as Nexus, but I like the portability, JB 4.1.2 smoothness, and excellent battery on this little thing, plus it feels more comfortable in the hand to use and I don't have to worry about damaging it. The $200+ I'll be saving will go towards my m4/3 camera gear.


----------



## Mmthalabi (Nov 20, 2013)

*not sure*

the note 3 n9000 is currrently around 100$ cheaper than the n9005 in my country (no 4G yet here). Is it worth the extra 100$ to buy the snapdragon variant ?


----------



## Kabeesh (Nov 20, 2013)

*Buying Xperia Z1*

Is it ok to buy Xperia Z1? Will there be an update for Xperia Z1 to Android 4.4 Kitkat..?


----------



## Felimenta97 (Nov 20, 2013)

Kabeesh said:


> Is it ok to buy Xperia Z1? Will there be an update for Xperia Z1 to Android 4.4 Kitkat..?

Click to collapse



Yes and yes...

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 4


----------



## esjuanres (Nov 20, 2013)

*Moto G*

Does anyone here own the new Moto G?
How does it compare to your previous device if you had any?
I'm from Colombia, really eager for the release of this phone.


----------



## yes.comment (Nov 20, 2013)

hello there
i want to change my device (HOX+) around christmas, and insist it to be a snapdragon 800!
As far as i know there is only 5 android device with this chip:
Sony Xperia Z1 142.000 (16GB)
Sony Xperia Z Ultra 141.000 (16GB)
Samsung Galaxy Note 3 157.000 (32GB)
Lg G2 134.000 (32GB)
Lg Nexus 5 127.000 (16GB)
Prices are in Hungarian Forints
(I only stated those memory variants because only these are available right now in Hungary, and each phone has expandable memory but the Nexus 5 therefor the memory is not so relevent for me expect if I came to choose the nexus 5...  )

My selection criteria would be besides the lowest price: 
battery life
"normal" screen size (HOX+ has 4.7" wich is pretty comfortable for me, anyway i will go look around in a store to try the feeling of those bigger screens)
"android softwear support": i mean will the chosen phone be presumably updated to newer androids in the future? (HTC [email protected] at this!  )

if I would have to choose right now I'd choose the HTC One (128.000/32GB)!  because HTC phones are really really well built, and have almost the same price compared to the competitors (Galaxy S4: 123.000/16GB)

anyway, if any of you out there can understand my point, please help me! 
Cheers

Yes Comment


----------



## them2h (Nov 21, 2013)

*Used Nexus 4 or new Nexus 5?*

Used Nexus 4 or new Nexus 5
Hi, My AT&T contract is finally getting over and I can switch to prepaid. Now to buy a phone. I know Nexus 5 is considered great value for money, but in CA with shipping and tax I need to at least part with 380-390$ to get one. I am very inclined to buy a Nexus 4. I don't need LTE as I use my phone mostly for email and IM. I do like using my camera once in a while when I'm out but don't really need DSLR quality pics and with my current phone at 207ppi, I will get an upgraded display whether I go with 4 or 5. All in all I am convincing myself to get a used Nexus 4 instead of a new phone as I am finding great deals on it. The price of the phone has really tanked since the launch of Nexus 5 and I am pretty sure I will pay 200$ or under to get it. What do you guys think. Should I pick the Nexus 4.


----------



## koman90 (Nov 21, 2013)

It sounds like you allredy have your mind made up.

So I'll only give you the nexus 4 CONS

-the glass back, not gorilla glass, plain tempered glass. So the same "broken back" complaints as the iphone 4. Luckily a medium to heavy duty case will prevent a broken back
-the 4.4 update, not the same experience as the nexus 5, does not include the "Google experience launcher" or "launcher 3", luckily you can side load it from an apk
-almost twice the processor speed and other specs, yes it does make a difference, take a look at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHOmKY09EK4&feature=youtube_gdata_player

The nexus 4 is still a great phone, I'm glad I upgraded from the galaxy nexus!


Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## sweet6s (Nov 21, 2013)

*MUST make the right choice!*

I MUST make the right choice here.  I'm sure I came to the right place.  Thanks...

Here is what I have:

Verizon - w/unlimited data
HTC Rezound - unlocked, rooted, ROM'd, NO S-off

The Portable Wi-Fi hotspot function of my phone is working flawlessly right now.  That is very important.  I would appreciate any suggestions for a new phone.  It doesn't have to be something currently out.  It could be something coming down the road.  

There are three requirements:

I must be able to enable the Portable Wi-Fi hotspot, and (able to enable, funny)
Acquiring this phone must not affect my unlimited data plan at Verizon, and
It must an Android phone

If anyone has recommendations concerning upgrading your phone at Verizon without jeopardizing an unlimited plan please add that as well.

Thank you in advance for reading my request.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Brooklynsour (Nov 21, 2013)

Best phones on market galaxy 4 nexus 5 lg g2, not sure of the Sony phone but I plan on getting either the s4 or nexus 5 but the nexus battery isnt So good I hear, worse camera and no memory card which is a big one, somebody said its speaker isnt too loud either... 
The note is good too just big..
I have a s3 and need to updarade, my phone has a cracked screen top right not really big deal but my phone vibrated into the toilet while I showered and played music (rice for a few days) no sound just vibration tired of missed calls lol....

What to do please suggestions much appreciate any advice.


----------



## Kabeesh (Nov 21, 2013)

*There's an Option..*



Brooklynsour said:


> Best phones on market galaxy 4 nexus 5 lg g2, not sure of the Sony phone but I plan on getting either the s4 or nexus 5 but the nexus battery isnt So good I hear, worse camera and no memory card which is a big one, somebody said its speaker isnt too loud either...
> The note is good too just big..
> I have a s3 and need to updarade, my phone has a cracked screen top right not really big deal but my phone vibrated into the toilet while I showered and played music (rice for a few days) no sound just vibration tired of missed calls lol....
> 
> What to do please suggestions much appreciate any advice.

Click to collapse



You can try LG G2... It's much better and has an antutu score in between 40k to 30k, and also it's camera is way too awesome,, see for some comparisons in youtube or just google it.. good battery backup...... it's much better... try out LG G2....


----------



## them2h (Nov 21, 2013)

*Thanks*



koman90 said:


> It sounds like you allredy have your mind made up.
> 
> So I'll only give you the nexus 4 CONS
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply. The glass back is an issue but most second hand listings online are throwing in their bumper/case and screen protectors with phone. The processor point is fair, it does make a difference. Finally I don't care much about the google experience launcher or stock. I will just flash the phone to PA or CM as soon as the ROMs are out. Gotta customize those quick toggle buttons 

Must be great going to nexus 4 from galaxy nexus. Imagine my joy when I finally let go of my single core 512MB RAM Samsung Infuse.


----------



## Kabeesh (Nov 21, 2013)

*Thanks alot.*



Felimenta97 said:


> Yes and yes...
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Thank you so much... gonna buy Xperia Z1....


----------



## sanspark (Nov 21, 2013)

B3!CrAZy said:


> Definitely buy Xiaomi Mi2SC. Great price ($350) and huge power.
> 
> Odesláno z mého MI 2SC

Click to collapse



thanks buddy.. where to buy in india? any idea?


----------



## B3!CrAZy (Nov 21, 2013)

sanspark said:


> thanks buddy.. where to buy in india? any idea?

Click to collapse



Use beexz.com. I already bought 3phones from there.


----------



## monuvg (Nov 21, 2013)

Ig g2 or nexus5 or z1 better?


----------



## Brooklynsour (Nov 21, 2013)

I completely overlooked the z1 the phone has better processor than s4 and 100x better camera than nexus 5.... You guys recommend Sony over samsung?

---------- Post added at 12:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 PM ----------

More searching the Z1 isn't available for att now they plan to release it for T-Mobile does anybody know it will get to att?


----------



## koman90 (Nov 22, 2013)

You might want to re consider the "I need to keep my unlimited data" mentality. Several reasons All of Verizon's phones are now 4G, your unlimited plan is 3G only, I know I was in that plan. Not only are you missing out on newer phones but the faster connection that goes with them. 

If you truly need unlimited 4G data Verizon does not offer that, but T-Mobile has a $70/month truly unlimited plan, however "tethering" such as the mobile hotspot mix limited to 2 GB, but I have not Ben able to confirm this limit.

Anyway your overdue for an upgrade dude, its like your on DSL, and the rest of the world is on cable or fiber

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Parth2187 (Nov 22, 2013)

Which is the best phone under $340 in India? My opinion : 5 inch with IPS display, Powerful CPU and GPU and 8 mp camera..

Please suggest me any best phone under $340.. 

Thanks in advance..  

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## needhelp19 (Nov 22, 2013)

*N3 Clone*

hello im thinking about buying an note 3 clone and need help to find a good n3 clone and a website that is safe to buy from i have 250 dollar to spend and i live in sweden so about custom cost anyone know what the cost may be? thx in advance

EDIT: found 2 phone, is it good ? is it safe to buy from orientphone?  what will be the total cost?

http://www.orientdeal.com/orientpho...gesture-function|eye-control12gb-version.html

http://www.orientdeal.com/orientpho...hz-13mp-camera-with-air-gesture-function.html


----------



## Frawoh (Nov 22, 2013)

I was wondering after using Samsung galaxy s duos rooted, lots of things become smart. But now it is old though I love. I want to get a new phone but I don't know how iPhone and windows operating system are. Can it be rooted like android? And is there an open software like custom Rom for iPhone or apple? Which one to choose among these three?

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdel12345 (Nov 22, 2013)

Frawoh said:


> I was wondering after using Samsung galaxy s duos rooted, lots of things become smart. But now it is old though I love. I want to get a new phone but I don't know how iPhone and windows operating system are. Can it be rooted like android? And is there an open software like custom Rom for iPhone or apple? Which one to choose among these three?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



No iphones can't be rooted but they can be jail broken. Windows is pretty simple. Android is my favorite out of the three. It has the most customization and lots of choices of phones.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## skyg4zer (Nov 23, 2013)

Parth2187 said:


> Which is the best phone under $340 in India? My opinion : 5 inch with IPS display, Powerful CPU and GPU and 8 mp camera..
> 
> Please suggest me any best phone under $340..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 4? Nexus 5 is out but the Nexus 4 is still a powerfull device.


----------



## Parth2187 (Nov 23, 2013)

skyg4zer said:


> Nexus 4? Nexus 5 is out but the Nexus 4 is still a powerfull device.

Click to collapse



I have heard that Nexus 4 has a many drawbacks (overheating issue and not good battery life)...  
I have decided to buy a Sony Xperia SP.
Thanks anyways.. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 23, 2013)

Parth2187 said:


> I have heard that Nexus 4 has a many drawbacks (overheating issue and not good battery life)...
> I have decided to buy a Sony Xperia SP.
> Thanks anyways..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Before choosing SP over N4 do check online on maybe sony forums if it is planned to be upgraded to 4.4 atleast. 
Coz it will feel very bad if you buy a new phone and don't get even a single update. 


Also my friend recently bought a N4 and as per him, it's pretty kickass with no drawbacks.
I guess those heating and battery issues user to user.

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## matgras (Nov 23, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Before choosing SP over N4 do check online on maybe sony forums if it is planned to be upgraded to 4.4 atleast.
> Coz it will feel very bad if you buy a new phone and don't get even a single update.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sony has announced that they're going to upgrade the so to 4.4

Sent from my ST18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## needhelp19 (Nov 23, 2013)

needhelp19 said:


> hello im thinking about buying an note 3 clone and need help to find a good n3 clone and a website that is safe to buy from i have 250 dollar to spend and i live in sweden so about custom cost anyone know what the cost may be? thx in advance
> 
> EDIT: found 2 phone, is it good ? is it safe to buy from orientphone?  what will be the total cost?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No one?  how is the NO.1 n3  / NO.1 n3 advance?  

plz i dont have much money thats is why im gonna buy a china clone


----------



## yes.comment (Nov 23, 2013)

hello there
Sony Xperia Z1
Sony Xperia Z Ultra
Samsung Galaxy Note 3 
Lg G2 
Lg Nexus 5
(HTC One)
(HTC One Max???)

if I would have to choose right now I'd choose the HTC One  because HTC phones are really really well built, and have almost the same price compared to the competitors (Galaxy S4)

anyway, if any of you out there can understand my point, please help me! 
Cheers

Yes Comment


----------



## jdogg84able (Nov 23, 2013)

*LG G2*



KidCarter93 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This thread is a continuation of this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




LG G2 is really nice:good:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## MikeAlfa (Nov 24, 2013)

*Phablet as e-reader*

I need help choosing between Samsung Galaxy *Note II*, Samsung Galaxy *Mega 6.3*, and Sony *Xperia Ultra*.

Which one is the best as an e-reader? 

Which one has better display under sunlight? 

Which one is better for typing, making and editing lots of documents? would it be better to choose an LCD, instead of AMOLED, to avoid burn-in?

I prefer Xperia Ultra, but I am afraid the unibody and the fixed battery could be annoying. I am not sure how long these batteries would last...


----------



## yes.comment (Nov 24, 2013)

or should i get a Xiaomi MI3??? 

tegra or snapdragon one???


----------



## Biptoss (Nov 25, 2013)

*i would recommend note 2*



MikeAlfa said:


> I need help choosing between Samsung Galaxy *Note II*, Samsung Galaxy *Mega 6.3*, and Sony *Xperia Ultra*.
> 
> Which one is the best as an e-reader?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i don't know much about the others but i would recommend note 2. There are some problems however
1. Unable to disable wifi
2.note is not charging
3.fast battery drain
there are some more but there fixable don't worry


----------



## tim-ranger (Nov 25, 2013)

*Android QWERTY!*

Hello! I want buy an new phone (or used too) but I want a phone with hardware QWERTY keyboard.

I am between these:

 Droid 3
 + 8MP camera, 1080p video, excellent keyboard
 - 512 MB ram, no ICS

 Droid 4
 + 8MP camera, 1080p video, excellent keyboard, excellent front camera, 1 GB ram, ICS
 - Non-removable battery 

 4G Slide
 + 8MP camera, 1080p video, stock FM Radio, excellent main camera
 - No arrow keys, no ICS

 Samsung i927
 + 8MP camera, 1 GB ram, ICS
 - 720p video, no FM radio?

 Samsung S Relay
 + 1 GB ram, ICS
 - 720p video, 5 MP camera, no FM radio?

 Which is the best solution in your opinion?

 I am close to droid 3! I haven't some problem with it, only FM radio but I could fix it with application.
 In 4G slide, I dislike the keyboard! if it had arrow keys maybe It would be my first choice.
 In Droid 4, I dislike the battery I imagine that it will create me problems in future
 In Samsungs, if there isn't solution via application it is big problem because I think FM radio is really important.


----------



## Mmthalabi (Nov 25, 2013)

*Inquiry*

Hey guys, the note 3 n9000 is currrently around 100$ cheaper than the n9005 in my country (no 4G yet here). Is it worth the extra 100$ to buy the snapdragon variant?

---------- Post added at 02:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 PM ----------




MikeAlfa said:


> I need help choosing between Samsung Galaxy *Note II*, Samsung Galaxy *Mega 6.3*, and Sony *Xperia Ultra*.
> 
> Which one is the best as an e-reader?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Apparently bigger size won't be of a matter to you, if so, as an e-reader the z ultra would be the better mobile for its bigger screen size and resolution (than the similarly sized Mega)
Under sunlight, the note 3 is the better one, since it has a way better AMOLED display than the one in the Mega, and definitely better than the LCD in sony's.
As for making and editing documents, the Spen of the note 3 offers unparalleled functionality and can really help you be more creative.


----------



## Snappy0 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hello xdadevelopers, 
I'm currently deciding between the *Moto G *or an *used Nexus 4*. It would be my first proper smartphone and I'd use it mostly for messaging, listening to music, and using simple apps (calendars, simple games for between lectures etc.). I also don't plan on buying a new phone in the next 2-3 years and I'd also like to develop a simple app by myself.

I'm deciding betwen the Moto G or the Nexus 4 because I wanted a cheap device with current specs and a screen which is smaller than 5'', since I have small hands. I got to chance to test both devices and couldn't find major differences in performance or handiness, but the Nexus 4 somehow had a more premium feel to me. Both devices would cost about the same for me .
(16 GB Moto G = 200€; 16 GB used Nexus 4 ~ 215-230€)

Right now it's hard to choose between these two devices, because:

On the one hand, the Moto G definitly has a better *battery life* than the Nexus 4. People get around 5 hours+ of screen time out of their Moto G, while many people complain about the bad battery life of the Nexus 4 (Varying between 1,5h with bad connection up to 4h of screen time). I'd be really unhappy with a my phone if I had to pay attention to my battery life to get through the day.
On the other hand, the Nexus 4 has *superior specs* with an extra gig of RAM and a better CPU, making it more futureproof than the Moto G hardware wise.  One review also stated that the sound quality of the Nexus 4 is better, which would be another reason to go for the Nexus 4.

Here's my plan so far:
I'd buy an used Nexus 4 and test it for some weeks to see if the battery is good enough for my daily needs. If I'm okay with the battery life, I'll keep it, if not I'll sell it and buy a new Moto G.

My questions:
Does my plan make sense? Does anyone have experience with the Nexus 4 and the Moto G and can tell me if the better battery life of the Moto G was much better than the Nexus 4's? Or was anyone so unhappy with the battery life of the Nexus 4 that you'd recommend me to skip the test of the Nexus 4 and go straight for the Moto G?


----------



## cunningStunts (Nov 25, 2013)

With BlackFriday coming, I will be buying my first tablet. 

I was set on the Nexus 7, but I saw a friends last night and it's rather small (maybe a little too small) for my liking. So now I'm having second thoughts, of course!

So, what 10" tablet would be the best switch? I need

WiFi
Ability to play flash games, so a good cpu would be needed as well as integrated (or downloadable) flash capability
$200-350ish (probably 400 max)
Will be rooting the device, so something with a good variety of customizability

I would rather stick to Google or Samsung, and do NOT want an Apple device. What do yall think?


----------



## jayc137 (Nov 25, 2013)

tim-ranger said:


> Hello! I want buy an new phone (or used too) but I want a phone with hardware QWERTY keyboard.
> 
> I am between these:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tbh I am more inclined towards Droid 4 
1GB RAM will certainly be more future proof 
I'd rather deal with a Non removable battery phone than a 512 one

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk




Snappy0 said:


> Hello xdadevelopers,
> I'm currently deciding between the *Moto G *or an *used Nexus 4*. It would be my first proper smartphone and I'd use it mostly for messaging, listening to music, and using simple apps (calendars, simple games for between lectures etc.). I also don't plan on buying a new phone in the next 2-3 years and I'd also like to develop a simple app by myself.
> 
> I'm deciding betwen the Moto G or the Nexus 4 because I wanted a cheap device with current specs and a screen which is smaller than 5'', since I have small hands. I got to chance to test both devices and couldn't find major differences in performance or handiness, but the Nexus 4 somehow had a more premium feel to me. Both devices would cost about the same for me .
> ...

Click to collapse



Your plan sounds pretty good to me 


Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## conanecu (Nov 25, 2013)

Does anyone have zopo zp999?
How it is in the hand of the user?

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## birdgofly (Nov 25, 2013)

*Older but nice Verizon android??*

Hello all!

I'm looking for a Verizon android for my boyfriend! He lost his iPhone 4 this past summer and has been using a crappy non-smart phone ever since, and his upgrade isn't until the end of July. I'm a poor college student so I can't spend a lot, but I'm looking for a Verizon android with comparable (or better) specs to the iPhone 4 that I can get on eBay or Swappa for around $100 or less that will hold him over til his upgrade. I've been doing a lot of research but there's just SO MUCH. If anyone has any recommendations it would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## Venable (Nov 26, 2013)

*Simple "spare" phone for international travel*

Hi,

I was hoping to get some advice on a spare phone for international travel. In particular, I'd like to get an android smartphone for which it's relatively easy to swap out SIM cards and use in multiple countries. I travel to a lot of different places so versatility is key. Doesn't have to be high-end at all, and refurb / used would be fine. I'm a US verizon customer with an SG4 but my understanding is that this isn't suitable for most other countries.

Any recommendations?

Thanks.


----------



## Burrrg (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi fellow members and xda,

I am a student that has been using the xperia S for almost 2 years, but now I'm looking for something new. I have been looking at phones for days, found a few good models but still cant decide which one will suit me.

The 3 models I can't choose between are the LG G2 (32GB), The Nexus 5 and the Xperia Z1

The only thing that holds me back from the Nexus is that the 32gb version won't come to the Netherlands. Also the battery life ￼

The G2 however has outstanding battery life and a huge screen and the phone is yet quite slim.

The Z1 has an SD option which I like, but has been criticized a lot.( screen etc)

I don't have problems with the prices of the phones so I don't take that into my opinion.

So my question is, can you guys help me out? Do you have any experience with these phones? I have to decide in 2 weeks ￼ 

Sent from my LT26i using xda app-developers app


Sent from my LT26i


----------



## abdel12345 (Nov 27, 2013)

Burrrg said:


> Hi fellow members and xda,
> 
> I am a student that has been using the xperia S for almost 2 years, but now I'm looking for something new. I have been looking at phones for days, found a few good models but still cant decide which one will suit me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well b it seems to me you can cancel out the nexus 5 since you can't get the 32 gig and you want memory. If I could choose between lg g2 and z1 I'd go with the z1. They're both great but lg's ui is too much like Samsung. Heavy and laggy. Sony has a smooth cool experience.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## fastfalco382 (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello,

So I bought a 9.5/10 AT&T HTC One x this January and I am getting tired of the battery life. I'm looking to sell it somewhere around 175-200 (Has Skinomi on it and Candyshell so I wish I could charge more) and hopefully spending about that much and maybe a bit more for a new phone.

I am hoping maybe you guys could help me pick based on this criteria... in order of importance:

1. Must work with AT&T (I'm on contract for another year...)
2. Battery (In terms of hours. Removable battery helps I guess)
3. Camera (HOX - level or better)
4. Works Internationally (Pentaband? or something) as I travel during breaks once in a while

So my thoughts so far: I impulse purchased the Moto G last night and also see that the Moto X is being sold for $350 for Cyber Monday. I can choose either of the two or could re-sell/return for warranty. My big fear with the Moto G is the camera being much worse and the Moto X being the AMOLED screen burning in after a while. Nexus 4/5 or G4 are options too I guess... Or should I stick with HOX?

Thanks greatly!!


----------



## ciprian3 (Nov 28, 2013)

*Asus MeMo Pad me172v or Pipo Smart S1 ?*

Hi.I want to buy over a month Asus Memo pad me172v or pipo smart s1.What do you guys think?Which is more better at games/music/volume/movies/lcd/battery time//design ?

Now i want to buy Asus Memo pad because have an aweseome design with 7hours with wifi on,aweseome display and 1gb ram/16gb space and updates from asus with fixes.But asus memopad have 1ghz single core and pipo smart s1 have 1,6dual with hdmi,but hdmi is not a problem at asus memopad.

Can anyone post antutu score and what games you play smooth like shadowgun,dead trigger etc...I watched a video that asus memopad plays nfs mw,gta vc,shadowgun deadzone,subway surfers,fruit ninja ,fifa12 and temple run.
I have a tablet maded by VONINO that have 1ghz single core,512ram, mali400 single core,android 4.0.4 and runs:shadowgun,shadowgun deadzone,nfs mw,real racing 3,asphalt 8 at high,9mm,gangstar rio,hawx,dungeon hunter 4,wild blood,frontline commando,dragon slayer,dead trigger 1,2,blood and glory legend and because this device with 512mb ram,1gh single core,mali400 single core can play this games, normally that asus memopad me172v with 1ghz single core,1gb ram,mali-400 single core,android4,1 can play this games.

Vonino tablet get 4500 points in antutu benchmark ultimate version downloaded yesterday.

Give me a review of tablet and your opinions.

Note:I dont need really hdmi!


----------



## fahadsul3man (Nov 28, 2013)

I am currently using nexus 4, but would like to buy phone / phablet , like s4 , g2 or n5 , I want loads of battery time as well as good camera and also customizations thus I am tilting towards i9505g but not sure about its battery life _ if someone has one they can tell me the battery life they get from daily real usage c: 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Burrrg (Nov 28, 2013)

fahadsul3man said:


> I am currently using nexus 4, but would like to buy phone / phablet , like s4 , g2 or n5 , I want loads of battery time as well as good camera and also customizations thus I am tilting towards i9505g but not sure about its battery life _ if someone has one they can tell me the battery life they get from daily real usage c:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I heard that the G2 has superbb batterylife, and its as big as any other 5inch and yet it is 5.2"

Sent from my LT26i


----------



## fahadsul3man (Nov 28, 2013)

Burrrg said:


> I heard that the G2 has superbb batterylife, and its as big as any other 5inch and yet it is 5.2"
> 
> Sent from my LT26i

Click to collapse



i was reading about oppo n1if someone has it here they can share their personal review about it c:


----------



## Tr-man (Nov 28, 2013)

birdgofly said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I'm looking for a Verizon android for my boyfriend! He lost his iPhone 4 this past summer and has been using a crappy non-smart phone ever since, and his upgrade isn't until the end of July. I'm a poor college student so I can't spend a lot, but I'm looking for a Verizon android with comparable (or better) specs to the iPhone 4 that I can get on eBay or Swappa for around $100 or less that will hold him over til his upgrade. I've been doing a lot of research but there's just SO MUCH. If anyone has any recommendations it would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



I can only give you a list of Android Smartphones compatible with Verizon, it's probably incomplete: http://geekgadgetry.com/?q=verizon+android


----------



## mudsam (Nov 28, 2013)

What is the best off-contract buy right now? I need something for my daughter who's coming off an iPhone 4s

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Obleon99 (Nov 28, 2013)

Nexus 5 best phone ever 

Sent from my LG-P990 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mudsam (Nov 28, 2013)

How's battery life compared to Moto X?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## jayc137 (Nov 28, 2013)

mudsam said:


> How's battery life compared to Moto X?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Moto X has better battery life 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## mudsam (Nov 28, 2013)

K thanks. I'll go for the Moto X. Motorola has a $150 discount  off contract starting Monday.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## jayc137 (Nov 28, 2013)

mudsam said:


> K thanks. I'll go for the Moto X. Motorola has a $150 discount  off contract starting Monday.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Do use the thanks button 
Moto X receives updates almost in the same time duration as a nexus 
Good luck 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## ciprian3 (Nov 28, 2013)

*Asus MeMo Pad me172v or Pipo Smart S1 ?*

Asus MeMo Pad me172v or Pipo Smart S1 ?What do you guys think who is much better?


----------



## adeliamosi (Nov 29, 2013)

and this is two.. and dont blame me for this useless post, i need to get 10 ;/


----------



## #Fear (Nov 29, 2013)

adeliamosi said:


> and this is two.. and dont blame me for this useless post, i need to get 10 ;/

Click to collapse



Why not you post your question here instead of asking it in dev section. Those thread are for feedback and bug report or alternate fix, those that would actually help with the development. Not minor questions.


----------



## Rvezz28 (Nov 29, 2013)

*What device?*

I'm due for a new phone this coming January,  some really great phones are out there.

my question is, that if I already know I'm going to root my phone and use some version of AOSP, do I just pick the phone with the best internal specs?

or do I pick a common phone because i know there will be a lot of development for it?

really just wondering if it's just the internal specs that matter or does the version of android skin also matter?

any help on the matter is appreciated.


----------



## jayc137 (Nov 29, 2013)

Rvezz28 said:


> I'm due for a new phone this coming January,  some really great phones are out there.
> 
> my question is, that if I already know I'm going to root my phone and use some version of AOSP, do I just pick the phone with the best internal specs?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Buying a 'common' phone which has more development than another high specced phone ? 

Buy a mix of 2, I recommend
i.e Atleast 2 GB RAM, Dual Core and which is launched in Q1 2013 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## shashank g (Nov 29, 2013)

I Want to buy an android phone that has min 512 mb ram and 3.5 - 4.0" screen.
->Its for basic use for calls,videos,music, little bit browsing.
->Dont need it for high end apps.
->Battery sholud last for min 1 day.
->price range is 6000(~100$).
Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## akaSM (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm looking forward to get either an S4 (i337 or i9505) or S4 Active (i337) but, I'd like to know more about them in terms of how easy will it be for me to mess around with them., so:

What's the current status of both phones in terms of the stuff people come to XDA for? e.g. rooting, custom ROMs, kernels, etc.

Looking into the future, what are the expectations for both phones? Will they have a trhiving community because everyone has the phone and loves it? Will it die because of a dwindling interest and other obstacles? (like Knox)

EDIT: Also, are the i337 and i9505 the same phone?.

Which things (besides the obvious things that are included in the specs) would I lose/gain with either phone?


----------



## noahthedominator (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm looking to get a tablet. I would like to keep it under $400 us dollars. Also I'm open to any size between 7 and 10 inches. Any ideas???

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfalco382 (Nov 29, 2013)

fastfalco382 said:


> Hello,
> 
> So I bought a 9.5/10 AT&T HTC One x this January and I am getting tired of the battery life. I'm looking to sell it somewhere around 175-200 (Has Skinomi on it and Candyshell so I wish I could charge more) and hopefully spending about that much and maybe a bit more for a new phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi all, some help on this would be appreciated! Someone in another thread said S4 and I'd like to see what other people think.


----------



## speedman2202 (Nov 30, 2013)

hello 

i am think about bought this mobile "Alcatel one touch Pixi" with Dual Sim ,... it;s ( 1 GHZ  , 256 MB Ram , ROM 512 and 100 MB for user)

is that good enought for using (whatsapp , fb , browsers)??!!

i just need mobile to stay online with fb or browsing and using chatting programs with whatsapp

i need ur suggestions about this mobile and it can be upgraded with KITKAT due to that kitkat light and may make my mobile faster due to lack ram???

thx


----------



## thmls (Nov 30, 2013)

How much are this phone?


----------



## syedzeshan (Nov 30, 2013)

speedman2202 said:


> hello
> 
> i am think about bought this mobile "Alcatel one touch Pixi" with Dual Sim ,... it;s ( 1 GHZ  , 256 MB Ram , ROM 512 and 100 MB for user)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you should go with a minimum of 512 mb ram and 800 mhz processor for your needs! (source- personal experience)


----------



## speedman2202 (Nov 30, 2013)

thmls said:


> How much are this phone?

Click to collapse



about 500 LE or 75$




syedzeshan said:


> I think you should go with a minimum of 512 mb ram and 800 mhz processor for your needs! (source- personal experience)

Click to collapse




ummmm .....it's already 1 GHZ .... but Ram Only 256 :| :|


----------



## syedzeshan (Nov 30, 2013)

speedman2202 said:


> ummmm .....it's already 1 GHZ .... but Ram Only 256 :| :|

Click to collapse



ya that's what I was speaking! and I have mentioned 'MINIMUM' 800 mhz processor and 512 mb ram!

---------- Post added at 07:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 PM ----------




noahthedominator said:


> I'm looking to get a tablet. I would like to keep it under $400 us dollars. Also I'm open to any size between 7 and 10 inches. Any ideas???
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Google nexus 7 2nd gen
Google nexus 7 1st gen
Samsung tab 3
Samsung tab 2
Samsung tab
sony tablet s
Dell streak7

---------- Post added at 08:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 PM ----------




shashank g said:


> I Want to buy an android phone that has min 512 mb ram and 3.5 - 4.0" screen.
> ->Its for basic use for calls,videos,music, little bit browsing.
> ->Dont need it for high end apps.
> ->Battery sholud last for min 1 day.
> ...

Click to collapse



karbonn branded phones - a9+,a16,a8,a99 
my bet go for a8!


----------



## Ovetense (Nov 30, 2013)

noahthedominator said:


> I'm looking to get a tablet. I would like to keep it under $400 us dollars. Also I'm open to any size between 7 and 10 inches. Any ideas???

Click to collapse



Nexus 7 FTW


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Gothik (Nov 30, 2013)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2549423

Continuing from there. Didn't knew there were three threads dedicated for this.


----------



## ssongs (Nov 30, 2013)

Ovetense said:


> Nexus 7 FTW

Click to collapse



If budget is 400 i think its better wait a little for nexus 2nd generation


----------



## cuda14 (Nov 30, 2013)

*..*

i have 500 euros which android phone to buy?


----------



## borimol (Dec 1, 2013)

cuda14 said:


> i have 500 euros which android phone to buy?

Click to collapse



Do you like big screens? If so, I will try with a Samsung Galaxy Note 3. If not, an LG G2, a little smaller, but same power.


----------



## cuda14 (Dec 1, 2013)

i think lg g2 is good


----------



## Gothik (Dec 1, 2013)

Gothik said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2549423
> 
> Continuing from there. Didn't knew there were three threads dedicated for this.
> Hello all!. Back after a long time!.
> ...

Click to collapse



Bump.


----------



## stormeye25 (Dec 1, 2013)

What Windows 8 phone could I buy with 130 bucks?


Sent from my LUMIA SABRE using Tapatalk


----------



## UrosB (Dec 2, 2013)

Moto G or Xperia V?


----------



## aarif_ziaee (Dec 2, 2013)

hi there

i am planning to buy a android tv box following are my requirements 
please suggest 

** want to watch xbmc over it 
** should have camera so that i can do video chat on skype
** occasional gaming so should have hardware accelaration
** must have good dev support for roms and future upgrades

form factor is not an issue


----------



## nash211 (Dec 2, 2013)

I agree the Moto G looks good for a cheaper price


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 2, 2013)

Gothik said:


> Bump.

Click to collapse



Wouldn't a Nexus 4 or Moto G be a better option? 





v3nom1 said:


> Moto G or Xperia V?

Click to collapse



Definitely G.

Written by my Silver Axe


----------



## ruckstande (Dec 2, 2013)

Saw Sprint has a black Friday deal on the S4 mini,  G2, and Moto X.  Which would be the way to go?  Is that one root friendly?


----------



## KryPtoNeX (Dec 2, 2013)

*I wouldn't go with S4 mini*



ruckstande said:


> Saw Sprint has a black Friday deal on the S4 mini,  G2, and Moto X.  Which would be the way to go?  Is that one root friendly?

Click to collapse



S4 mini is way to overpriced for the specifications they offer.


----------



## ruckstande (Dec 2, 2013)

KryPtoNeX said:


> S4 mini is way to overpriced for the specifications they offer.

Click to collapse



If I found someone offering a deal on an S4 standard would that beat all of these?


----------



## KryPtoNeX (Dec 2, 2013)

*G2*

LG G2 is a pretty nice deal!!

---------- Post added at 08:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:16 PM ----------




ruckstande said:


> If I found someone offering a deal on an S4 standard would that beat all of these?

Click to collapse



If you are getting a dual sim version 4 lets say 87-92% of the original price it's worth a take.. you see the only difference in G2 and S4 mini is the screen size, the camera and the 0.5 gb less ram.. compared to the prices it's worth a compromise!:good:


----------



## ruckstande (Dec 2, 2013)

But the regular Galaxy S4 is still the superior phone correct? I'm only asking all of this because I had no intention of getting my wife a new phone until today and know nothing about what available from Sprint.


----------



## abdel12345 (Dec 2, 2013)

ruckstande said:


> But the regular Galaxy S4 is still the superior phone correct? I'm only asking all of this because I had no intention of getting my wife a new phone until today and know nothing about what available from Sprint.

Click to collapse



Actually I think the g2 is superior. The moto x is probably easiest to root but they should all be pretty easy. The g2 will have KitKat soon while the s4 still has a while to wait (I think until January). Also touchwiz slows the phone down a lot. The moto probably has the best software and the g2 would be my choice though if I had to choose one of those three

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ruckstande (Dec 2, 2013)

abdel12345 said:


> Actually I think the g2 is superior. The moto x is probably easiest to root but they should all be pretty easy. The g2 will have KitKat soon while the s4 still has a while to wait (I think until January). Also touchwiz slows the phone down a lot. The moto probably has the best software and the g2 would be my choice though if I had to choose one of those three
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thank you kindly.


----------



## KryPtoNeX (Dec 2, 2013)

abdel12345 said:


> Actually I think the g2 is superior. The moto x is probably easiest to root but they should all be pretty easy. The g2 will have KitKat soon while the s4 still has a while to wait (I think until January). Also touchwiz slows the phone down a lot. The moto probably has the best software and the g2 would be my choice though if I had to choose one of those three
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



 also touchwiz drains the battery a lot.. instal CynogenMod and the phone is like... WOW!!! :laugh:


----------



## Gothik (Dec 2, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Wouldn't a Nexus 4 or Moto G be a better option?
> 
> Written by my Silver Axe

Click to collapse



Nexus 4 is crap.

Don't know about Moto G. Read the specs. Ditto and a bigger crap like Nexus 4.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 3, 2013)

Gothik said:


> Nexus 4 is crap.
> 
> Don't know about Moto G. Read the specs. Ditto and a bigger crap like Nexus 4.

Click to collapse



Please explain how, compared to Xperia TX, a Dual core & 2012 release phone which possibly will only see 4.3 officially at max, N4 & Moto G, which are directly affiliated to Google and will definitely receive 2-3 major updates and are Quad cored with performances equaling Galaxy S4, at a price lower & much lower (in case of Moto G), crap?


----------



## Gothik (Dec 3, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Please explain how, compared to Xperia TX, a Dual core & 2012 release phone which possibly will only see 4.3 officially at max, N4 & Moto G, which are directly affiliated to Google and will definitely receive 2-3 major updates and are Quad cored with performances equaling Galaxy S4, at a price lower & much lower (in case of Moto G), crap?

Click to collapse



HAH!. Here we go. 

Same old preteen way of summing up your needs. Oh man!, octa core!. Nice!. I have a bigger peen now.

Oh man, 2012?. That is so old. Better get a 2013 (crappy) release than a (good) 2012 release.

Don't really need to answer any of your question after what you wrote and the way you make your choice(s).

Already getting the TX and just for the record, If I actually had to buy these no mem card slot, 'closed minded' cellphones, I would buy HTC One in a heart beat regardless of my utter hate for HTC and the OS that resides in it.


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 3, 2013)

Gothik said:


> HAH!. Here we go.
> 
> Same old preteen way of summing up your needs. Oh man!, octa core!. Nice!. I have a bigger peen now.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You got me wrong, I'm not a benchmark fan of any sorts nor do I judge devices on release date basis.
(I myself bought a 2 year old device, the Galaxy S2, this March, since no other device was giving equal value for money at that time, Nexus 4 had been kept from launch for almost 4 months, so I just skipped it at that time)
I always look for the best value for money.

And a device with promising future updates and better performance would definitely be my first preference over an older device that is costlier than it and is seeing it's last official update.
Custom world aside, no one would deny that Official stocks are the best!
About the limited memory, personally 16GB is enough for me, you can even get the 32GB variant though, but since you never mentioned it as a requirement, I didn't take it into consideration while recommending!

Anyways, congrats on your TX!


----------



## Gothik (Dec 3, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> You got me wrong, I'm not a benchmark fan of any sorts nor do I judge devices on release date basis.
> (I myself bought a 2 year old device, the Galaxy S2, this March, since no other device was giving equal value for money at that time, Nexus 4 had been kept from launch for almost 4 months, so I just skipped it at that time)
> I always look for the best value for money.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sony is one company that is throwing or IMO spamming the market with all kinds of Android cellphones so I dont expect them to give support for any for a long time.

Now the thing is, I dont care. What is this community for?. Last but not least, cyanogen comes up in my mind.

Plus, jelly bean killed flash. (Adobe) Flash works in ICS. You have any answer for that?. I already wrote that I dont care about Kit Kat and the last JB is supported by this.

The whole package of TX is much nicer closely (+100$ more) followed by GS3. Everything else in that range is laughable. Why would I buy something that restricts me?. All these Nexus phones are a huge FAD!.

Nex 5= 492$.
Nex 4= 326$
GS3= 423$.
XTX= 313$.
XSP= 303$.


----------



## jayc137 (Dec 3, 2013)

Gothik said:


> Sony is one company that is throwing or IMO spamming the market with all kinds of Android cellphones so I dont expect them to give support for any for a long time..

Click to collapse



That's so Samsung 
On the other hand Sony has better dev support than sammy


Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## deanwinchester370 (Dec 3, 2013)

i have samsung galaxy ace plus. and it lags like constipated **** at times.. i cant play high end games cuz of the rom size (398mb).
but i have noticed that most of the samsung phones lag.
none of the apple phones lag(as far as i have noticed)
so i was thinking of buying new phone.. i cant buy iphone cuz honestly i cant afford it. so suggest ne a phone that i can afford and that doesnt lag .


Thanks in advance.


----------



## OneSBug (Dec 3, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S4, no dude!


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 3, 2013)

Gothik said:


> Nex 4= 326$
> GS3= 423$.
> XTX= 313$.

Click to collapse



Go for the TX in that case.. 
I said N4 over TX coz here N4 is available for about $320 and XTX is available for $410.


----------



## Gothik (Dec 3, 2013)

akiratoriyama said:


> That's so Samsung
> On the other hand Sony has better dev support than sammy
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



hmm

I see Sony in that light, not Samsung.

Xperia E dual, Tipo dual, Go, Sola, Neo L, L, J, P, M, L, S, T, C, Ion, V, SP etc

You see?. 

Samsung is extreme too and so is Nokia these days, but not the way Sony is.


----------



## jayc137 (Dec 3, 2013)

Gothik said:


> hmm
> 
> I see Sony in that light, not Samsung.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was wrong maybe  
Samsung has more galaxies than the universe 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## mhoss48 (Dec 3, 2013)

Gothik said:


> hmm
> 
> I see Sony in that light, not Samsung.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sony does have a lot of phones. But Sammy. Man it has over the 20 phones of the same category. And same specs.
The ace series (4 phones)
The grand series (2 phones )
The S series ( 8 phones )
The Note series (4 of including the so called note 3 lite that is a rumor) 
Fame, pocket, young, y,gio, trend,express, win,star ...... 


Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## i9100g user (Dec 4, 2013)

deanwinchester370 said:


> i have samsung galaxy ace plus. and it lags like constipated **** at times.. i cant play high end games cuz of the rom size (398mb).
> but i have noticed that most of the samsung phones lag.
> none of the apple phones lag(as far as i have noticed)
> so i was thinking of buying new phone.. i cant buy iphone cuz honestly i cant afford it. so suggest ne a phone that i can afford and that doesnt lag .
> ...

Click to collapse



I would correct that ...most Samsung phones with touchwiz lag.





Device: Galaxy S3 3G ,GT-I9300
CPU:Exynos 4412 Prime (Binned ASV4 a.k.a Prime) ,200-1000Mhz,UV,ZZMOVE battery governor 
GPU:Mali 400MP4,54-350Mhz,UV
1st ROM:Temasek CM11  4.4,Art runtime,R3p2 Mali drivers *Zero Lag*
2nd ROM : Samsung 4.3 stock leaked build.
Kernel: Devil kernel 2 dual boot


----------



## Kmailknopf (Dec 4, 2013)

My Wifi dont work so good. At Home is okay...hotspot and at work not good. Whatsapp und co dont work. Im on echoe rom v9 slim. I9505

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 4, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> I would correct that ...most Samsung phones with touchwiz lag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Surprisingly my Galaxy S2 doesn't. Unrooted so obviously not overclocked.
Stock JB 4.1.2 with TW.
S2 is a gem in Samsung's portfolio!! :good:


----------



## red de0392 (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm getting nexus 4 at around 22k Indian Rs. 
Should I buy it ?
Is battery with 4.4 better on nexus 4 ?

Sent from my One V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Gamer R (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi,
I will be buying a new device this week. Could someone suggest me a good device under €100 - €200 / $140-$240 / 15000INR ?

The device should be good scope in development section , have sufficient RAM and a good GPU.

Need a quick answer.

---------- Post added at 10:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 PM ----------




red de0392 said:


> I'm getting nexus 4 at around 22k Indian Rs.
> Should I buy it ?
> Is battery with 4.4 better on nexus 4 ?
> 
> Sent from my One V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Pricewise Nexus 4 is really good. Downside is that there is no expandable memory. Only 12GB is available for the users. Also, the Glass panel at the back may start to crack due to overheating. I would suggest you to get Sony Xperia ZR.


----------



## lokogan (Dec 4, 2013)

Gothik said:


> Nexus 4 is crap.
> 
> Don't know about Moto G. Read the specs. Ditto and a bigger crap like Nexus 4.

Click to collapse



Thanks. You just saved me from buying the Nexus 4.


----------



## psycoe (Dec 4, 2013)

The LG G Flex looks pretty enticing to me. From the reviews I've seen the self healing in action and it looks pretty incredible. Check it out here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-W66HINFLg&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 11:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 PM ----------

LG is making some of the best devices on the market right now IMO. The G2 is a really solid device with outstanding battery life, no expandable storage though  But the price is awesome. $99 with a 2yr and I've seen them on sale for free around the net. 

Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## stevenxxHxx (Dec 5, 2013)

hello guys, i wanna buy the xperia tipo, i would like to know if someone who already own it can tell me if any issue with ram or battery has been suffered... i came from a xt316, thanks.


----------



## CubeCloudOS (Dec 5, 2013)

Hey which one holds the most value?
I am traveling overseas to Europe and need a GSM phone. Found a HTC Wildfire S for under my budget cap of $80 at $69.99
But I also found this HTC Aria for $64.99
Looking at specs and reviews I say it's too close for me to decide so which one should I pick?
Oh and both are unlocked


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Crag Hack (Dec 5, 2013)

*Android phone for my old man*

Greetings all..

Can someone recommend a good 300$ max ,Android phone for my father, which means a phone that will be used for communications only (Skype ,Viber...etc) entertainment is not a priority . and to have a very good battery life and to be loud , specially the earpiece. and to be durable..

Thanks...


----------



## mukesh07 (Dec 6, 2013)

*new phone*

i am going to buy a new phone this week  budget 22000 INR  approx 
i am confused i need duel sim mobile i also played games on mobile 
please suggest me some good mobile price can be up or down from given approx price 

thanks in advance


----------



## turd_ferguson (Dec 6, 2013)

Crag Hack said:


> Greetings all..
> 
> Can someone recommend a good 300$ max ,Android phone for my father, which means a phone that will be used for communications only (Skype ,Viber...etc) entertainment is not a priority . and to have a very good battery life and to be loud , specially the earpiece. and to be durable..
> 
> Thanks...

Click to collapse



The Moto G might be a good choice. It's only $179. I can't comment on the loudness of the earpiece.


----------



## Jekyll076 (Dec 6, 2013)

*Have not read the entire thread*

Hi Guys,

I have not read the entire thread, but was looking for a phone to play around with one roms that would be realitivly cheap to pick up?


Thanks!


----------



## 42freelancer (Dec 6, 2013)

Jekyll076 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have not read the entire thread, but was looking for a phone to play around with one roms that would be realitivly cheap to pick up?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I got myself the HTC One S for free with with my Jump plan on Tmobile. There are quite a few ROMs and I've gone through quite a few of them. I'm currently on a stacked stock ROM with a few extras to improve battery life and speed. It's a great phone and has a great camera. In my own opinion, of course.

---------- Post added at 06:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:10 PM ----------

I'm thinking about swapping out my HTC One S for the Samsung Galaxy S4. But I really , REALLLY, just want a power house for a phone. Great RAM (1+ is fine for a phone, now-a--days), great internal storage (16-32gb) with extenal micro SD storage (up to 64gb) (one of my favorite features that my current phone lacks  ), awesome camera, great features that come stock or can be added via root and a new ROM. What's out there? Tmobile, please.


----------



## pezza10 (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi, I'm looking to buy a phone soon and only really have two choices, The Nexus 5 or the Xperia Z1. They are both on contract for the same price with my carrier (Telstra) here in Australia, $69 a month for 24 months, and I don't have the choice to buy anything outright. I am leaning towards the Xperia Z1 because of the waterproofing , SD card and camera and I'm worried about the Nexus losing one of its only advantages of quick updates with the carrier. I'm stuck between the two still though. Also, is there any reason to upgrade at all now seeing as the phones with the Snapdragon 805 will come out some time soon, and are there enough advantages with it to warrant waiting a few more months seeing as I'm really frustrated with my current phone being so slow. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Duck86 (Dec 7, 2013)

HI everyone,

Looking for a phone for my wife and the choice is between a Sony Xperia J or an Alcatel Idol Mini. I have an Xperia J already and she likes it, but I'm drawn to the faster processor on the Idol. Does the dual core really make a difference in day-to-day use? She will only be using it for calls, texts and social media. Nothing heavy. I'll be rooting to remove bloatware and possibly overclocking, but will be sticking with the stock rom. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## suljo94 (Dec 7, 2013)

*htc two or s5*

hello guys, next year I will be i the market for a new phone but I am not sure what to buy the htc two(unofficial naming) or the s5 (metal edition) I like the removable battery on the s5 and the expandable memory option but realy hate touchwiz and on the htc I love sense but I really want a replacable battery


----------



## amit309 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hey everyone...... I want to buy a simple basic phone for my mother. She already uses Samsung Guru 1200 but it has very bad signal quality and voice clarity is very poor so it needs to be changed. This phone will be used mainly for calling. Please suggest a good phone with very good signal and voice quality. Thank you.


----------



## red de0392 (Dec 8, 2013)

LG Optimus G Pro or Nexus 5 ?
I'm confused.... Please help !

Sent from my One V using xda app-developers app


----------



## lokogan (Dec 8, 2013)

HI Everyone, I have a chance to pickup either the LG E971 or Google Nexus 4 for the same price. Anyone here with experience on both units that can provide some advise? Thanks


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 8, 2013)

amit309 said:


> Hey everyone...... I want to buy a simple basic phone for my mother. She already uses Samsung Guru 1200 but it has very bad signal quality and voice clarity is very poor so it needs to be changed. This phone will be used mainly for calling. Please suggest a good phone with very good signal and voice quality. Thank you.

Click to collapse



What's your budget? Also would she prefer touchscreen or simple numeric dialpad sort of device? 





red de0392 said:


> LG Optimus G Pro or Nexus 5 ?
> I'm confused.... Please help !
> 
> Sent from my One V using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Definitely N5.
Though if you can get the LG G2, then G2 over N5 anyday. 

Written by my Silver Axe


----------



## DanielJwasHere (Dec 8, 2013)

*Choosing between 3 phones*

Hey y'all. I'm currently looking at these three phones: HTC Desire (601), Nexus 4, and Xperia SP. From what I seem to understand, the Desire has been released fairly recently as a mid-range phone, and the Nexus 4 is a great phone but is beginning to get slightly outdated. The Xperia seems to be the best choice in terms of specs, but I'm not very familiar with their lineup and Sony androids in general and I'm wondering if it's really the best one to get.

Thanks!


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 9, 2013)

*Newest/Largest screen phones for PagePlus that does NOT require flashing*

Hey Forum,

I recently started my wife on PagePlus service and had set her up with my old Droid2 Global Verizon phone that they unlocked for me after my contract was fulfilled (yes, they will do it once every 14 months if you ask). She likes the service but finds the screen too small.

I have read tons of posts of how 'this' and 'that' phone can be flashed (e.g. S3) but no one wants to put out a detailed step-by-step how-to-do-it procedure - seems like a number of them want to make money doing it themselves ("PM me" with a reply of "I can do it for $XX"). I guess that is OK but I come to forums to get help and learn how to do things, then pay it back by helping others...

Never-the-less, I decided to just find the best 3G phone and not worry about the flashing mess at this time. What I was hoping for in this post was to get a list of phones that folks have moved over for use on PagePlus without any effort other than to call them, give them the ESN and have them activate it. I was hoping that others who are bummed with the flash garbage may benefit from this list and allow me to find her a better phone to use. 

So, I know that Verizon Droid 2 Global works great and does not need a SIM card inserted - 3G, Text, etc. Any one else want to add to the list?

Thanks

Frank
Michigan


----------



## bhaveshmaloo (Dec 9, 2013)

*Xperia is good.. but not the best !!*



DanielJwasHere said:


> Hey y'all. I'm currently looking at these three phones: HTC Desire (601), Nexus 4, and Xperia SP. From what I seem to understand, the Desire has been released fairly recently as a mid-range phone, and the Nexus 4 is a great phone but is beginning to get slightly outdated. The Xperia seems to be the best choice in terms of specs, but I'm not very familiar with their lineup and Sony androids in general and I'm wondering if it's really the best one to get.
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



for the three phones u comparing xperia is a good phone .. and sony android is good too... though not as good as samsung phones... the launcher and system ui of sony is really nice... the battery backup is fairly decent .. though the processor of nexus is better ... nehow all in all xperia seems to be a viable buy compared to nexus and desire.

cheers !!


----------



## sanspark (Dec 9, 2013)

*best phone around 23,000 INR ?*

am confused between s3 vs s4 vs Nexus 4,

does anyone have clear idea suggestion at this price range?


----------



## cl4ptp (Dec 9, 2013)

To the person who's getting a phone for their mom (the app keeps crashing when I try to reply to you) I highly recommend the HTC evo 3d. Is getting up their in age but mine is still performing flawlessly. The only thing is, if you beat it up the frame will come lose and eventually start coming off. I finally put a case on it to help hold the frame on and it's all good.

Sent from my M470BSA using xda app-developers app


----------



## amit309 (Dec 9, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> What's your budget? Also would she prefer touchscreen or simple numeric dialpad sort of device?

Click to collapse



Budget is anything from Rs. 1000 to 5000. And she would prefer a simple numeric dialpad phone as they are much more sturdy.


----------



## danyznd123 (Dec 9, 2013)

*I know*



KidCarter93 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This thread is a continuation of this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I recommend the sony xperia z1 because there are water resistance and fast (CPU~2GHz)


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 9, 2013)

amit309 said:


> Budget is anything from Rs. 1000 to 5000. And she would prefer a simple numeric dialpad phone as they are much more sturdy.

Click to collapse



I'd suggest Nokia 301.
It supports 3G, in some areas even Dual Sim. You can read it's specs HERE
Though it does reach the end of your budget almost!
If it's too much features that wouldn't be used and you want to cut on cost, you can consider Nokia 206.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## thmls (Dec 10, 2013)

red de0392 said:


> LG Optimus G Pro or Nexus 5 ?
> I'm confused.... Please help !
> 
> Sent from my One V using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



LG Optimus G Pro my friend
nexus 5 no radio no memory cart


----------



## mhoss48 (Dec 11, 2013)

The nexus 5 all the way, the G Pro is still on 4.1.2, and LG IS bad in updates so it will be a while to get updated, plus the SoC on the N5 is better s800 (s600 for The G pro). But, but if content creation is important go for the G Pro, or if u have enough money the Note 3


----------



## LinearEquation (Dec 11, 2013)

That's tough but I think I would go with the S5 but neither will disappoint. 

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD running CM 11 KitKat 4.4 using xda app-developers


----------



## whiterider7 (Dec 11, 2013)

*how is spicemi280*

how is spicemi280


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 11, 2013)

whiterider7 said:


> how is spicemi280

Click to collapse



Only if you are on an absolute stringent budget, because frankly it sucks.
Better stiff in a bit more to get at least the Karbonn A12+ to at least get a real Android experience.


----------



## capt_f0r3st (Dec 11, 2013)

XPERIA Z1
NEXUS 5 

Which of these two? I want smooth ui. I've heard that sony's ui is the closest to the stock android with not so many bloatware and from what I could see for myself in the store, it is definitely more lightweight and better looking than for example LG G2.

But I also like built quality of Z1, its camera and waterproof, sd card support.....can't decide


----------



## luischo (Dec 11, 2013)

capt_f0r3st said:


> XPERIA Z1
> NEXUS 5
> 
> Which of these two? I want smooth ui. I've heard that sony's ui is the closest to the stock android with not so many bloatware and from what I could see for myself in the store, it is definitely more lightweight and better looking than for example LG G2.
> ...

Click to collapse



I preffer the nexus 5, updates are the best, but the camera is not as good as sony... you can not have everything in life


----------



## matgras (Dec 11, 2013)

capt_f0r3st said:


> XPERIA Z1
> NEXUS 5
> 
> Which of these two? I want smooth ui. I've heard that sony's ui is the closest to the stock android with not so many bloatware and from what I could see for myself in the store, it is definitely more lightweight and better looking than for example LG G2.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd go for the Sony, they have an awesome camera, ui and soon a 4.4 update

Sent from my Xperia Ray using Tapatalk


----------



## ZainAhmedKhan22 (Dec 11, 2013)

*Help required to buy a device.*

Here are my certain requirements for a phone 

1.Really good display 
2.Above average camera 
3.Nothing above of 5 inch screen 
4.Good secondary camera. 
5.Looks 

I kept Nexus 5 in consideration but i am having second thoughts due to its poor camera and battery life. 
My budget is nothing more than 28000 INR. 
If possible i don't want Samsung but still do help me with this and this device i will be using for at least of 1.5 years from now so future proof really matters. 

Thank You


----------



## KryPtoNeX (Dec 11, 2013)

sanspark said:


> am confused between s3 vs s4 vs Nexus 4,
> 
> does anyone have clear idea suggestion at this price range?

Click to collapse



if you're talking about the s4 mini then nexus 4 over s4 and if not then s4 over nexus 4 and s3 of course.. buy a s3 if you can. go with nexus only if you're crazy for software updates.


----------



## bikilado (Dec 11, 2013)

Samsung

Sent from my Micromax A110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## xicopowa (Dec 11, 2013)

*S4 mini v moto g v galaxy s3*

I'm really want one of this three devices: Galaxy s4 mini, Moto G, Galaxy s3, NOT CONSIDERING PRICE:

With the device i buy i would like to use the *dynamicnotifications app* , and the *google experience launcher* , i am a moderate user and i use the device mostly to browse the web and play games, ease of acess to the internet, smoothness in the UI and mediocre-high quality camera..

S4 MINI pros and cons (my opinion)
PROS:
Feels great in the hand
Super amoled display for dynamicnotifications
Android 4.1+ for google launcher experience
4g
NFC

CONS
Low res screen
Screen may be too small?


Moto g 
PROS
Great price off contract (not that big of a deal)
Screen size
HD display
Switchable backs
Stock android
4.4 guaranteed

CONS
Bad camera
1GB of ram may be too litle
LCD Screen (horrible for dynamicnotifications)
No 4g
No nfc

S3
PROS
Great specs
Good camera
Screen size is really good
4g (in my country version)

CONS
Might not fit google launcher experience since its android is not 4.1 i think
Feels too bulky unlike the s4 mini witch has thin bezzels
Old software
Probably not going to be updated to 4.4

HELP!


----------



## Feras.Rehman (Dec 12, 2013)

xicopowa said:


> I'm really want one of this three devices: Galaxy s4 mini, Moto G, Galaxy s3, NOT CONSIDERING PRICE:
> 
> With the device i buy i would like to use the *dynamicnotifications app* , and the *google experience launcher* , i am a moderate user and i use the device mostly to browse the web and play games, ease of acess to the internet, smoothness in the UI and mediocre-high quality camera..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd go with Moto G out of the devices you selected.

Sent from my MT25i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## divirokr (Dec 12, 2013)

*Which phone to buy*

Hello everyone. I am looking to upgrade to a new device. I currently own an Sony Xperia TX.
I am really confused regarding which device to buy. 
Nexus 5 is on my mind but I doubt if I would like the plain looks and the vanilla android experience but it is a great value for money. Apart from that I am also an HTC fan but I have heard their phones are facing a lot of issues specially HTC One. I checked out HTC Butterfly which fits well under my budget now since its price has reduced.Is it worth to go for HTC Butterfly given the fact it is now an year old. I can spend about  Rupees 30-35k which is roughly about 500-600$. Sony has not introduced significant changes in their UI so I am kind of bored of Sony phones too. 
Samsung and LG phones dont really appeal as far as looks are concerned so I won't be going for them.
Would love to get your views on Nexus 5 and HTC Butterfly. I am also getting an imported HTC One at a cheaper price but I am afraid since it has no manufacturer's warranty since it has issues.


----------



## Feras.Rehman (Dec 12, 2013)

divirokr said:


> Hello everyone. I am looking to upgrade to a new device. I currently own an Sony Xperia TX.
> I am really confused regarding which device to buy.
> Nexus 5 is on my mind but I doubt if I would like the plain looks and the vanilla android experience but it is a great value for money. Apart from that I am also an HTC fan but I have heard their phones are facing a lot of issues specially HTC One. I checked out HTC Butterfly which fits well under my budget now since its price has reduced.Is it worth to go for HTC Butterfly given the fact it is now an year old. I can spend about  Rupees 30-35k which is roughly about 500-600$. Sony has not introduced significant changes in their UI so I am kind of bored of Sony phones too.
> Samsung and LG phones dont really appeal as far as looks are concerned so I won't be going for them.
> Would love to get your views on Nexus 5 and HTC Butterfly. I am also getting an imported HTC One at a cheaper price but I am afraid since it has no manufacturer's warranty since it has issues.

Click to collapse



HTC Butterfly is sexy. Worth for it's price. 


Nexus 5 is sexier. A vanilla experience with a pretty powerful processor.


I'd go with nexus 5.


----------



## LinearEquation (Dec 12, 2013)

HTC is sexy but the S5 will be getting a 2.5 Ghz. Snapdragon 800 chip , now that's sexy.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD running CM 11 KitKat 4.4 using xda app-developers


----------



## niko22225 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hello. Is there any 150 € max tablet that has a 4k decoding? I own one now  which cost only 100 and i will probably return it (( its surftab xiron 7 hd its awsome smooth gaming performance etc. But wi-fi (2,40 GHz ) is very poor and I don't know why . This is also request to everyone for some tips how can I make the wi-fi work as on other phones/tabs. Its very good as I said already on antutu I got above nexus 10 .

Sent from my LG-P925 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## divirokr (Dec 13, 2013)

Is HTC One still having issues with its hardware? I have heard a lot about speaker and camera issues. I am looking for imported HTC One which I am getting cheaper than market rate but with no hardware warranty. Will it be safe to go for it ?


----------



## d4ndr0id (Dec 13, 2013)

*International version*

Make sure you get a international version so you ca  install custom rooms.  That's the best way to get rid of bloatware.  Even if you rooted and edited a stock Rom,  stock kernels leak memory like crazy.


----------



## Minerael (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi guys, 
I'm having a tough choice between xperia z1,lg g2 and HTC one. 
The most important features :
Battery life obviously, 
Screen, 
Smoothness, 
Stock which isn't full of some useless features, isn't 'ugly' and slow. 
Built quality. 

Camera isn't important at all because I basically don't take any photos. 

It has to be a phone which can easily last 2 years or heavy use with everyday charging probably. 

Thanks in advance guys. If you have any questions, to be able to give me more specific recommendation, I'm also looking forward to them. 

Wysłane z mojego GT-N7100 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## failed1234 (Dec 13, 2013)

Hello,
I need a cheap phablet (5.5"+) at max of around $300. Is that even realistic? I was thinking about the new Blu Studio 5.5. Any suggestions?

Sent from my One X using Tapatalk


----------



## dilster97 (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm leaning towards the note 3 to be my next device but I want to know what the cons of it are? (apart from possible size) 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## vite0150 (Dec 14, 2013)

I have $150 for a used android phone (gsm, 850mhz 3g band preferred)... What you guys recommend? I have in mind something like atrix hd, galaxy nexus, or anything similar...
Thanks for the help

---------- Post added at 01:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 AM ----------




failed1234 said:


> Hello,
> I need a cheap phablet (5.5"+) at max of around $300. Is that even realistic? I was thinking about the new Blu Studio 5.5. Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my One X using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



For that money yes, blu is the only decent option


----------



## fredpel (Dec 14, 2013)

What would you get for a phone thats:
- thin
- good camera
- display 4.3-5"
- quite cheap
?
Does it even exist?

For a few days it's possible to grab the Oppo R819 at 199€ but I don't like MTK soc and poor community support :\


----------



## v1rk (Dec 14, 2013)

divirokr said:


> Is HTC One still having issues with its hardware? I have heard a lot about speaker and camera issues. I am looking for imported HTC One which I am getting cheaper than market rate but with no hardware warranty. Will it be safe to go for it ?

Click to collapse



I have no problems with both my htc one which are unlocked and one is rooted with s-off and the other is stock. I've owned the phone since release day and all is working well.

---------- Post added at 04:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:46 PM ----------




fredpel said:


> What would you get for a phone thats:
> - thin
> - good camera
> - display 4.3-5"
> ...

Click to collapse



Not much of a choice really unless its used or you could get something like a samsung galaxy s3 mini


----------



## fredpel (Dec 14, 2013)

v1rk said:


> I have no problems with both my htc one which are unlocked and one is rooted with s-off and the other is stock. I've owned the phone since release day and all is working well.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:46 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was considering S4 mini as well, I like it having 1.5 gb ram and taking decent pics, but 270-300€ for a 4.3" screen is a little too much for my budget.

(anyway, I don't know if in my previous post it was clear that I can handle a screen size in the range from 4.3 to 5 inches, and not from 4.3 to 4.5)


----------



## abdel12345 (Dec 14, 2013)

fredpel said:


> I was considering S4 mini as well, I like it having 1.5 gb ram and taking decent pics, but 270-300€ for a 4.3" screen is a little too much for my budget.
> 
> (anyway, I don't know if in my previous post it was clear that I can handle a screen size in the range from 4.3 to 5 inches, and not from 4.3 to 4.5)

Click to collapse



Moto g maybe?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## fredpel (Dec 14, 2013)

abdel12345 said:


> Moto g maybe?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



My brother took it, and I quite like it (apart from the huge space below the softkeys), but it doesn't really have a good camera

(well,, almost everything would be an improvement over my Nexus S' camera, so I will definitely consider it, as for every other aspect it's a great phone)


----------



## v1rk (Dec 14, 2013)

fredpel said:


> I was considering S4 mini as well, I like it having 1.5 gb ram and taking decent pics, but 270-300€ for a 4.3" screen is a little too much for my budget.
> 
> (anyway, I don't know if in my previous post it was clear that I can handle a screen size in the range from 4.3 to 5 inches, and not from 4.3 to 4.5)

Click to collapse



Yeah i was trying to think about what kinda phone there is because the samsung galaxy s3 or s4 mini isn't expensive here in the uk, erm what about sony xperia m its a 4 inch phone cost £150.


----------



## ehrosking (Dec 15, 2013)

lg g2 korean... is it okey??


----------



## elbraga (Dec 15, 2013)

Great

Enviado desde mi HTC One usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolfgar69 (Dec 15, 2013)

Can anyone help me? I have in mind some cheap phones like Moto G or Xperia SP. But I found a very good china phone called Feiteng H9500+ and it has really good features. What phone should I get? And if anyone has anything else in mind please suggest it


----------



## Casper1982 (Dec 15, 2013)

Wolfgar69 said:


> Can anyone help me? I have in mind some cheap phones like Moto G or Xperia SP. But I found a very good china phone called Feiteng H9500+ and it has really good features. What phone should I get? And if anyone has anything else in mind please suggest it

Click to collapse



Moto g, I think it is better


----------



## abdel12345 (Dec 15, 2013)

Wolfgar69 said:


> Can anyone help me? I have in mind some cheap phones like Moto G or Xperia SP. But I found a very good china phone called Feiteng H9500+ and it has really good features. What phone should I get? And if anyone has anything else in mind please suggest it

Click to collapse



Moto g. Don't get the Chinese phone for sure unless it's an actual brand like xiaomi, Chinese phones suck

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Kreuger (Dec 16, 2013)

Hey guys. I'm looking to get a tablet to replace my TF101. Prefer 9-10" and it has to be root friendly. I've been considering all of the knock off brands from Walmart and the like but I don't know if I should trust them. I really can't afford much more than $200 CAD which is the biggest issue. Any thoughts?


----------



## innomi (Dec 16, 2013)

fredpel said:


> My brother took it, and I quite like it (apart from the huge space below the softkeys), but it doesn't really have a good camera
> 
> (well,, almost everything would be an improvement over my Nexus S' camera, so I will definitely consider it, as for every other aspect it's a great phone)

Click to collapse



My mother has the moto g. 
It makes very good pictures if you use settings in the camera ap to adjust Light a little  

Sent from my 1080P-Neo N003


----------



## Divinedark (Dec 16, 2013)

Morning all,

I, like many of you here, am a massive phone junkie. I like to have an option for almost every day of the week and mood I might happen to be in. This has led me to amass a collection of different phones/os's/brands over the last couple years. 

Currently I am running a 64GB iPhone 5s, which integrates perfectly into my Apple TV environment in my house, as well as the Sync system in my F150. I like the apple experience when I want something mindless. There are times that I just don't want to screw with my phone. It's also easily pocketable and great for one handed use.

I also have an HTC One. By far the best out of the box Android phone I've ever used (with the exception of the purple hazed camera). The phone runs well and looks great. Can't really say anymore than that. I hate the white/silver finish, but I learned to live with it, as my carrier of choice doesn't offer the black version. This phone is also the longest I've ever used a device without swapping handsets.

Here's my issue. I've recently ran upon the opportunity to get a 16GB Nexus 5 or a Lumia 925 for free... I can get one or the other. No contract non-sense or anything like that. I love stock android, but outside of Cyanogen mod roms, have never had the opportunity to own one. I love the simplistic design and no-nonsense feel of the device. However, it seems like it would be awful close to the HTC One in my collection. The Lumia is the wild card here. I've always been a fan of the design of WP8. No screwing around, just smooth, at a glance phone usage. I had a 920 that I had to give up when I switched carriers, and have missed it since. The lumia doesn't pack the hardware punch that the Nexus or the One does, but with the WP8 OS, it doesn't really need it. It's a butter smooth phone with great build quality.

Anyways, what would you do? Would you go for a phone similar to one you're already packing in your pocket, or one that fills an OS gap?


----------



## innomi (Dec 16, 2013)

abdel12345 said:


> Moto g. Don't get the Chinese phone for sure unless it's an actual brand like xiaomi, Chinese phones suck
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Excuse me? Thats a mather of opinion. 
I am using an neo n003 and I am more happy with this fone over an s4 for example... 

Sent from my 1080P-Neo N003


----------



## Wolfgar69 (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks for helping me. Maybe ill buy an Nexus 4 from a friend or try to find a very good china phone and at very good price if he doesnt sell it afterall. If you want suggest me an about 200$ china one


----------



## AnrgKrshn (Dec 16, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm in a dilemma too. I've been looking for a good 10 inch slate, and am leaning towards the N10 cause of the price and the nexus badge. However, I am a bit concerned cause I've been reading that Google is pulling the N10 out of the play store and retailers are pushing stock to usher in the new nexus 10 variant. 

I'm looking for something with decent storage, and around $400 price. Below 400 would be ideal. 

I'm also not averse to the nexus 7, but my primary concern is that its a lot smaller and I really want a 10 inch slate. 

So what do you guys recommended? Go with the Nexus 10? What are your experiences with it? Are there alternatives? I can't really wait for the new Nexus 10 cause I need to buy it by Christmas time. 

If not the Nexus 10, should I go for the nexus 7 2013? 

I'm concerned about the Nexus 10 because of the soc. Its pretty dated right? Will Samsung continue support?

Please do put in your opinions, cause I need as much help as I can get.  

Cheers!

Sent from my Xperia S using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:52 PM ----------




matgras said:


> I'd go for the Sony, they have an awesome camera, ui and soon a 4.4 update
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Ray using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Boot loader unlock on the Z1 breaks camera. So, I'd go for nexus if I were him. 

Sent from my Xperia S using Tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Felimenta97 (Dec 16, 2013)

AnrgKrshn said:


> Hey guys, I'm in a dilemma too. I've been looking for a good 10 inch slate, and am leaning towards the N10 cause of the price and the nexus badge. However, I am a bit concerned cause I've been reading that Google is pulling the N10 out of the play store and retailers are pushing stock to usher in the new nexus 10 variant.
> 
> I'm looking for something with decent storage, and around $400 price. Below 400 would be ideal.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The N7 2013 might be a good for you, though you gonna feel the difference from the screen size difference... I wouldn't go with the N10 as off now as it is quite old... The Xperia Tablet Z is a good option, albeit it is 100 dollars more expensive...

About your reply to the other guy, the just released 4.3 fixes the camera not working when bootloader is unlocked...

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamza141 (Dec 16, 2013)

Should I get the Z1 or the Note 3? Or just wait for the S5?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## innomi (Dec 16, 2013)

Hamza141 said:


> Should I get the Z1 or the Note 3? Or just wait for the S5?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Those are 3 totaly different fones. 
It depends on your demands on a fone. 

Sent from my 1080P-Neo N003


----------



## Ninjakura (Dec 16, 2013)

I am quite interested in china tablet. So far which one is the best. I do prefer fhd/retina with 2gb ram + 3g supported. Screen size more than 9".

Googled and i found pipo ( m6/8/9pro)  and ramos. 

Which one do all of u think is the best? 

Sent from my ZP990 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnrgKrshn (Dec 16, 2013)

Felimenta97 said:


> The N7 2013 might be a good for you, though you gonna feel the difference from the screen size difference... I wouldn't go with the N10 as off now as it is quite old... The Xperia Tablet Z is a good option, albeit it is 100 dollars more expensive...
> 
> About your reply to the other guy, the just released 4.3 fixes the camera not working when bootloader is unlocked...
> 
> Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh, I'm sorry, wasn't aware of that  

About the Tablet Z, its way out of my price range, but if I can find a good deal for it in a Christmas sale, I might get it, but I'm not counting on it. 

I've read in a couple of places that the nexus 10 2 might not even happen, cause the 10 wasn't really a success when compared to the iPad. So I was wondering if anyone has any insight on this issue... I know its THE debate in terms of nexus devices right now, but I'm really fancying the Nexus 10, but don't want to regret it later. Any insight on performance? After several months of use? And I suppose the Nexus 10 has trim implemented, right?

Sent from my amazing Xperia S running RaymanFX's 4.4


----------



## abdel12345 (Dec 16, 2013)

innomi said:


> Excuse me? Thats a mather of opinion.
> I am using an neo n003 and I am more happy with this fone over an s4 for example...
> 
> Sent from my 1080P-Neo N003

Click to collapse



Sorry I just say that because my freind had one and it never had signal and fell apart real quick.


----------



## mouzzza (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi!

Actually I'm searching for a tablet (7"-8,9") offering USB-OTG-Support.
Next year I'll stay in Italy for one month to learn the language.
While the trip to Itally the tablet should be used to watch movies (mkv) from an external HDD (500GB, 2,5", USB-powered), back at home I'll use it as XBMC-Remoteonly . So it doesn't have to be very powerfull.

I know that there are some devices which are able to handle USB-sticks, Mice and keyboards, but is there one supporting HDDs?
My favourite is "ASUS MeMO Pad HD 7", but I haven't heard positve things about OTG-Support.

So I hope you can help me to find the right one!
Greetings mouzzza


----------



## tyetya (Dec 17, 2013)

*HTC One*

hello guys,

i'm thinking about switching from HTC Desire HD to ONE, but the "bulit in" battery and memory scares me a bit. Has anybody any experience? What can i do if the phone freezes? How can you restart it without to take the battery out?

---------- Post added at 03:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:06 PM ----------




omega015 said:


> I am currently a HTC HD2 owner and unfortunately its starting to die  USB port is dead. fortunately I will be keeping it going with a powermat charger and already have the means to install new roms via sd  but I think its time to start looking at its replacement.
> 
> I am after something as customizable and plenty of droid roms to play about with. which phone would people recommend? at the moment I only have a budget of around £150 (company paying) was looking at something like the HTC One SV or should I just get a HD2 again?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hi!

I've had an HD2 (it was stolen, now i have a Desire HD), do not replace it, it's the best phone, i think! I have a friend, that said me, that these usb connectors can be repaired easily and cheap. I think if you like your HD2, and the usb connector is the only reason to replace it, then you should find a good "service" and replace the connector.

i hope i helped you.


----------



## Kreuger (Dec 17, 2013)

Any ideas for me guys? (See post here)


----------



## innomi (Dec 17, 2013)

abdel12345 said:


> Sorry I just say that because my freind had one and it never had signal and fell apart real quick.

Click to collapse



No probs. 
Is it an old fone? 
This fone I have Atm is Chinese. 
And it's by far better than my s2
Steonger signal stronger wifi signal. Faster Gps fix etc. So not all China fones are Crap  as long as you do research if the fone can use your country signal. 

Sent from my 1080P-Neo N003


----------



## failed1234 (Dec 18, 2013)

Does anyone have the Lenovo A850 in the US? Does it work with AT&T?

Sent from my One X using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamza141 (Dec 18, 2013)

Actually what I meant was is it worth it getting a Note 3 even though there are flaws in it like the KNOX, region locks, etc while the Z1 has none of them but doesn't have as much features as the Note 3.

I'm probably going to root the Note 3/Z1 on the first day I get it so I don't want to face any difficulties doing it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Traine (Dec 18, 2013)

*Should i buy the galaxy mega*

Hey guys im just wondering if i should get the galaxy mega 6.3 or the nexus 5,both devices are great but i cant decide which one to get


----------



## failed1234 (Dec 18, 2013)

Traine said:


> Hey guys im just wondering if i should get the galaxy mega 6.3 or the nexus 5,both devices are great but i cant decide which one to get

Click to collapse



Well... That's quite a difference in screen size. I'd say Mega 6.3, but just cause I love big screens.

Sent from my One X using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelVash7886 (Dec 19, 2013)

*Looking for a tablet*

I've been considering the HDX 8.9 since it was announced. But up until this past week, it would have been a bit pointless to get a tablet.

Now though I'd actually have opportunities to use it. I have prime but don't use the video on demand stuff much.

I was ready to jump on it with the $50 off when you use your amazon card, but I find out the boot loader is locked. I'm not huge into roms, but would like the ability to use one if I think of something I'd need.

I'm looking for bigger tablets (10.1 inch or the like) as I want something with a bit more screen space.

I know a big answer will be the Nexus and I'm open to that, the only thing I'm not sure about on that is the specs as I believe it was released a while back.

Some that I've seen are the Sony Xperia Tab Z and Asus transformer infinity. 4G is a plus, but not really a requirement, I doubt I'd even use it currently.

I"m looking for something that has some power and will last me a while. A keyboard dock is a plus as it'd be nice to be able to use that, though a foldable bluetooth keyboard would work just as well. It's really something that would be a last resort or something to make any typing easier when I had it set up on a table or something. Battery life is a big plus.

Any suggestions or links to good comparison articles? I've done a bit of research, but finding good comparisons is tough.


----------



## pibcs81 (Dec 19, 2013)

failed1234 said:


> Well... That's quite a difference in screen size. I'd say Mega 6.3, but just cause I love big screens.
> 
> Sent from my One X using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'd say nexus 5 because you have the updates by google and pure android more fast, a big comunity for try roms ...


----------



## failed1234 (Dec 19, 2013)

pibcs81 said:


> I'd say nexus 5 because you have the updates by google and pure android more fast, a big comunity for try roms ...

Click to collapse



Samsung devices have lots of ROMs too.

Sent from my One X using Tapatalk


----------



## nitsuj77a (Dec 19, 2013)

+1 for hisense sero 7 pro. source code just dropped!


----------



## sanspark (Dec 19, 2013)

KryPtoNeX said:


> if you're talking about the s4 mini then nexus 4 over s4 and if not then s4 over nexus 4 and s3 of course.. buy a s3 if you can. go with nexus only if you're crazy for software updates.

Click to collapse



bought nexus 4 after researches :good:


----------



## MichaelVash7886 (Dec 19, 2013)

MichaelVash7886 said:


> I've been considering the HDX 8.9 since it was announced. But up until this past week, it would have been a bit pointless to get a tablet.
> 
> Now though I'd actually have opportunities to use it. I have prime but don't use the video on demand stuff much.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just so I don't get lost in the shuffle. See above.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## shaik_u (Dec 19, 2013)

MichaelVash7886 said:


> Just so I don't get lost in the shuffle. See above.

Click to collapse



 hi bro
may be you would like lg g2..its got big screen and nice battery tooo...:good:


----------



## larsjuh1987 (Dec 19, 2013)

Nexus devices are really nice!


----------



## MichaelVash7886 (Dec 20, 2013)

shaik_u said:


> hi bro
> may be you would like lg g2..its got big screen and nice battery tooo...:good:

Click to collapse




Not talking about a phone, looking for a tablet.


----------



## shaik_u (Dec 20, 2013)

MichaelVash7886 said:


> Not talking about a phone, looking for a tablet.

Click to collapse



If that's the case the u should try Asus transformer pad or nexus 10...I use nexus 10 its sweet


----------



## mhoss48 (Dec 20, 2013)

Hey, I currently own an HTC One X, I am due to an update. I have In mind the HTC One and the LG G2, being an HTC owner, the build quality is a must. The battery, u all know how the battery is ****ty on the One X, so the next must have 4+ hours of on screen time, also daily usage must be smooth, I don't mind hiccups. Cam is BIG PLUS for me having triplet cousins I take a lot of pics of them. Speaker must be above average.
So what do u think ?


----------



## shekhargupta1121 (Dec 21, 2013)

HELLO ALL
whats phones  best for accessibility
like screen reader
plz tell me

---------- Post added at 09:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 AM ----------

you can buy sansung galaxy  note 10.1
witch is the best  battery life  and grate  performance


----------



## KillingspreeRift (Dec 22, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> Hey, I currently own an HTC One X, I am due to an update. I have In mind the HTC One and the LG G2, being an HTC owner, the build quality is a must. The battery, u all know how the battery is ****ty on the One X, so the next must have 4+ hours of on screen time, also daily usage must be smooth, I don't mind hiccups. Cam is BIG PLUS for me having triplet cousins I take a lot of pics of them. Speaker must be above average.
> So what do u think ?

Click to collapse



Build quality - HTC One
Battery - LG G2 (although power bank can solve the issue in HTC One)
Screen - HTC One
Both HTC and LG G2 are smooth (although at HTC One OC preferred but not necessary). On stock LG G2 will be smoother if you talk about high demanded games.
Cam - LG G2, but you wont be disappointed from HTC One cam also.
Speakers - HTC One for sure.

I suggest buying HTC One.


----------



## yes.comment (Dec 22, 2013)

KillingspreeRift said:


> Build quality - HTC One
> Battery - LG G2 (although power bank can solve the issue in HTC One)
> Screen - HTC One
> Both HTC and LG G2 are smooth (although at HTC One OC preferred but not necessary). On stock LG G2 will be smoother if you talk about high demanded games.
> ...

Click to collapse



i am in kind of the same situation... i also have a HOX and i am planing to buy a HTC One, an Xperia Z1 or a Nexus 5...
camera i not a big deal for me, nor the expandable memory.
i only care about build and screen quality and battery life! which should be the best???

cheers!
Merry Christmas!


----------



## KillingspreeRift (Dec 22, 2013)

yes.comment said:


> i am in kind of the same situation... i also have a HOX and i am planing to buy a HTC One, an Xperia Z1 or a Nexus 5...
> camera i not a big deal for me, nor the expandable memory.
> i only care about build and screen quality and battery life! which should be the best???
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you like to customize your phone (custom ROM, kernel, mods, etc.) in other words, to make modification of your phone - your choice should be
HTC One. If you would like to stay on stock, so you can try Z1 or G2, I would prefer Z1.
I remind you that HTC One has the best screen and speakers (also sound quality in headphones) in the market right now. Although the battery is only 2300mAh compared to 3000 of Z1 and G2, but as I told before, you can buy a power bank from ebay and it wont be an issue anymore.

cheers!


----------



## xdaMani (Dec 22, 2013)

yes.comment said:


> i am in kind of the same situation... i also have a HOX and i am planing to buy a HTC One, an Xperia Z1 or a Nexus 5...
> camera i not a big deal for me, nor the expandable memory.
> i only care about build and screen quality and battery life! which should be the best???
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i really recommend the nexus 5, it's an amazing phone, android 4.4 is gorgeous, but battery isn't that good :/ 

my hox's battery life was amazing instead of the nexus' 5 ones


----------



## Vikram_Kyle (Dec 23, 2013)

*Pick a android device*

Hello'

I have a problem, I want bought a android devices but i can't understand pick a mobile devices or tablet.

Please help me......


----------



## Lt_Columbo_87 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi 

I want to buy a Thl W100 and i need your opinion about this phone. otherwise I was looking for more info about it and i found this http://www.imgspirit.com/thl-w100-review/
so please tell me is there a better phone for this price range or i can simply buy it ?

Thank you


----------



## ghatothkach (Dec 23, 2013)

ghatothkach said:


> hi
> 
> looking for a new (late 2012 or 2013 release phone)
> with
> ...

Click to collapse



Still on the hunt...
Low to Mid range, Andorid Dual Sim
unlocked bootloader and rootable..


----------



## Aaaaanuj1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ghatothkach said:


> Still on the hunt...
> Low to Mid range, Andorid Dual Sim
> unlocked bootloader and rootable..

Click to collapse



Try Videocon A55HD ...Awesome phone..
Android 4.2.1, easily rootable


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 23, 2013)

ghatothkach said:


> Still on the hunt...
> Low to Mid range, Andorid Dual Sim
> unlocked bootloader and rootable..

Click to collapse



Xperia M?
Though I'd suggest maybe wait a month for the launch of Moto G. It might come in a dual sim variant as well. If it does, there's nothing better!
Will cost between Xperia M & L.

---------- Post added at 10:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 PM ----------




Vikram_Kyle said:


> Hello'
> 
> I have a problem, I want bought a android devices but i can't understand pick a mobile devices or tablet.
> Please help me......

Click to collapse



If you're trolling it's really not the way to get 10 posts.
If not, do provide at least some criteria like budget any must have specs.



chief_wolfinjo said:


> Hi
> 
> I want to buy a Thl W100 and i need your opinion about this phone. otherwise I was looking for more info about it and i found this http://www.imgspirit.com/thl-w100-review/
> so please tell me is there a better phone for this price range or i can simply buy it ?
> ...

Click to collapse



I just saw that phone. One thing is for sure, you cannot get those specs for that price in any known brands.
But personally I'm unsure of Chinese products and hence avoid any that cost more than $5-10.. 
But if that manufacturer is providing a warranty as well for an year, it might be not a bad deal!


----------



## Lt_Columbo_87 (Dec 23, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Xperia M?
> Though I'd suggest maybe wait a month for the launch of Moto G. It might come in a dual sim variant as well. If it does, there's nothing better!
> Will cost between Xperia M & L.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




thank you :victory:


----------



## jonathanhatch88 (Dec 23, 2013)

Good advice here!


----------



## GhostMaster9 (Dec 25, 2013)

chief_wolfinjo said:


> Hi
> 
> I want to buy a Thl W100 and i need your opinion about this phone. otherwise I was looking for more info about it and i found this http://www.imgspirit.com/thl-w100-review/
> so please tell me is there a better phone for this price range or i can simply buy it ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Its a good Phone, but THL has the new w100s out there. W100 is the old version...


----------



## Tysovwik (Dec 25, 2013)

Hello. I have an opportunity to take a 32gb model N5 or G2 for the same price. I need to know, which one will be better for the day use for my cases:

1) much phone calls (GSM + SIP calls)
2) music
3) e-reading
4) foto
5) web serfing. 

Thank you. 

P.S. I hope, people who will recommend me one or another phone, had the opportunity to test both devices.


----------



## Infinite7154 (Dec 25, 2013)

Tysovwik said:


> Hello. I have an opportunity to take a 32gb model N5 or G2 for the same price. I need to know, which one will be better for the day use for my cases:
> 
> 1) much phone calls (GSM + SIP calls)
> 2) music
> ...

Click to collapse



I have had both phones and both have great things going for them. If you want the latest Android software, go for the N5. If you want cool features, the LG G2 is the better option. They both have pretty much the same processors, but the G2 has better battery and a better camera IMO. Plus, I think double tap and the IR remote are awesome. Pure Android is great but the way LG did it this time makes it hard to pick the N5 over the G2.

Sent from my XT1053 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## mantra99 (Dec 25, 2013)

*which one should i buy*

i want to buy a new tablet in the range of rs10000, i viewed nexus 7 is there any better one pls suggest me i use to play a lot and browse a lot on net so suggest me as per my requirement
 thnks in advance:good:


----------



## koizumi7 (Dec 25, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> hey guys, I'm planning to buy a 7" tablet, for Internet, ebooks and movies on the go. I already have a 10" one (it's really old but anyway). I've 2 options. Asus Fonepad ME372 CG 8 GB, and Google Asus Nexus 7 2012 32 GB WiFi (I can't afford the 3G variant), there are other tabs that match my price range, but these two stand out the most. I'm not sure which, these are a few cons and pros of each over the other:
> 
> Nexus 7
> pros:
> ...

Click to collapse



The comparison you made is pretty accurate. However, even if Fonepad has more recent SoC, the Nexus 7 will still work better since it runs unmodificated Android. You can also count on better support and updates (from both Google and XDA). NFC in N7 makes the choice even easier. Pros of Fonepad are not convincing: making phonecalls with a tablet is really uncomfortable, same story with back camera.
If you need the tablet to read e-books, listen to music, watch movies - pick Nexus 7. BUT if your highest priority is browsing the web - pick Fonepad with 3G support.


----------



## idle0095 (Dec 26, 2013)

Need a device with a BIG screen over 5.5" with a battery life of 26 hours with screen on 75% of the time.  Also needs to be able to go swimming with out a case on it.  I need a smart watch with it that's 100% waterproof and can take phone calls on the watch.  Needs to have a lot of accessories options as well.  I need it to be thin and strong.  Made out of all Metal.  Does this phone exist???  Also need AOSP and made 100% in the USA and cost with out contract for $299 for VZW.


----------



## coreinzide (Dec 26, 2013)

xperia z1 or samsung s4 ?


----------



## failed1234 (Dec 26, 2013)

idle0095 said:


> Need a device with a BIG screen over 5.5" with a battery life of 26 hours with screen on 75% of the time.  Also needs to be able to go swimming with out a case on it.  I need a smart watch with it that's 100% waterproof and can take phone calls on the watch.  Needs to have a lot of accessories options as well.  I need it to be thin and strong.  Made out of all Metal.  Does this phone exist???  Also need AOSP and made 100% in the USA and cost with out contract for $299 for VZW.

Click to collapse



Yeah that phone doesn't exist. I would think the Note 3 or Xperia phablet to get closest to your wants. Expensive though.

Sent from my KFAPWI using Tapatalk


----------



## abdel12345 (Dec 26, 2013)

@failed1234 in pretty sure he was being sarcastic

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## failed1234 (Dec 26, 2013)

abdel12345 said:


> @failed1234 in pretty sure he was being sarcastic
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Kind of hard to tell on the internet.

Sent from my KFHDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jasminel (Dec 27, 2013)

idle0095 said:


> Need a device with a BIG screen over 5.5" with a battery life of 26 hours with screen on 75% of the time.  Also needs to be able to go swimming with out a case on it.  I need a smart watch with it that's 100% waterproof and can take phone calls on the watch.  Needs to have a lot of accessories options as well.  I need it to be thin and strong.  Made out of all Metal.  Does this phone exist???  Also need AOSP and made 100% in the USA and cost with out contract for $299 for VZW.

Click to collapse



Well I guess an Note 3 or Z ultra with an extending battery may meet your requirement


----------



## ntalbert000 (Dec 27, 2013)

*i wish*



failed1234 said:


> Yeah that phone doesn't exist. I would think the Note 3 or Xperia phablet to get closest to your wants. Expensive though.
> 
> Sent from my KFAPWI using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You and everyone else here.

---------- Post added at 05:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:50 AM ----------

oops. clicked the wrong reply button. was meant for the guy wanting the waterproof, 26hour phone


----------



## obaidunderscore (Dec 27, 2013)

*Suggestions plz?*

i did alot of research online as well as in the local store to see which device can i buy , most of the phones were not available but from the ones available i stopped on 2 devices

Qmobile Noir Quatro Z3 and Samsung Galaxy Core I8260 spec are as follows
1GB Ram                           : *|*                            1GB Ram
Quad Core 1.5GHz   Cortex A7        : *|*                      Dual-core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A5
Os 4.2 (andriod)                    *|*  :      OS, v4.1.2(andriod)
GPU: PowerVR Series5XT *|*  Adreno 203
Qmobile^       *|*       Galaxy^

camera and network(sim) dosnt matter

screen size and pixel density dosnt matter much i just want something that runs the currently latest games smoothly ,

NOTE: Qmobile is not an orignal brand so its hardware might not perform as the company promised

any other suggestiong would also be good but not all phones are available in my country (PAKISTAN) , and buget is upto 280$ or Rs30000


----------



## s7562 (Dec 27, 2013)

i had s duos.i want to buy another android phone with following specs :

1.5gb RAM

1.5ghz quad core

2500mah battery

5inches screen

16gb internal sd card 

64gb ext sd card support

jellybean(kitkat upgradable)

apps can easily installed onto ext sd card


----------



## rmccullough (Dec 27, 2013)

I am looking for a tablet recommendation.

I currently have a 3rd Gen iPad (with Retina), and my wife has an iPad Air. I would like to get an android tablet. I was holding out for the Nexus 10 refresh, however since that doesn't seem to be happening what are my options for a larger 10" tablet?

There is a good deal running right now at Costco on the Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 10.1 for $100 off, bringing it down to $280. The only thing I don't like about the Galaxy Tab 3 is the resolution is a bit low at 1280x800 and the processor is only dual-core.

I am not sure I would be happy with a 7" tablet, but if I were to drop to that size I am inclined to go with the Nexus 7. The specs seem strong and I like that it comes pre-rooted, and will get Android updates.


----------



## abdel12345 (Dec 27, 2013)

rmccullough said:


> I am looking for a tablet recommendation.
> 
> I currently have a 3rd Gen iPad (with Retina), and my wife has an iPad Air. I would like to get an android tablet. I was holding out for the Nexus 10 refresh, however since that doesn't seem to be happening what are my options for a larger 10" tablet?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 7 Durant come pre rooted but it's real easy to do it yourself. You should check out the lg gpad. It's 8.3 inches and it's specs are real good. It's a bit expensive compared to the nexus 7 though as it costs I think 370. There's a Google play edition on Google play website that will get in stand updates as well and it'll be stock android. A good 10 inch could be the galaxy note 10.1 2013 edition. It's big and fast but it's also pretty expensive not sure exactly how much

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## failed1234 (Dec 27, 2013)

abdel12345 said:


> Nexus 7 Durant come pre rooted but it's real easy to do it yourself. You should check out the lg gpad. It's 8.3 inches and it's specs are real good. It's a bit expensive compared to the nexus 7 though as it costs I think 370. There's a Google play edition on Google play website that will get in stand updates as well and it'll be stock android. A good 10 inch could be the galaxy note 10.1 2013 edition. It's big and fast but it's also pretty expensive not sure exactly how much
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



$500 I think.

Sent from my KFHDX using Tapatalk


----------



## vovuska (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi everyone! 

I am due to a phone upgrade here in UK, so cost is not the issue, I want to pick the best Android phone out there. 

I was looking forward to note 3 however I tend to think that it is a little bit big  and then I found out about Knox so not sure again. 

I looked into Nexus 5, LG G2, S4, HTC One,  Xperia Z1. They all have their pros and cons.

My latest thoughts picked LGG2 for its battery and keys at the back and every owner looks happy with the phone, perhaps the only downside is no external storage. 


I am looking for an all rounded performer to use as phone and GPS with decent battery life.

I currently have Galaxy S2 and I love it,  it is still a supported device here on xda. 


I will probably go with LG or HTC One and root it on the first day. 

Is there any things I am missing or perhaps a better phone for me? 

Any suggestions welcome

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mhoss48 (Dec 28, 2013)

^I went thru the same prob, but i went for the g2 cuz 9f the bigger screen, battery and better cam and cpu. 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## vovuska (Dec 28, 2013)

Just found out there is a Korean version of G2 with card slot and removable battery, which is 2600mah and not 3000 like in original. 

This is going to be my number 1 now,  I hope it will be popular on xda and it means I will need to get it off eBay which is ok. 



Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmanu009 (Dec 29, 2013)

*no need to root*

y do u need to root when u already buying an all rounder? one does rooting when he'd enough n wants more.. 

---------- Post added at 02:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:52 PM ----------

y void ur warranty on the first day  
don't go for HTC one .. HTC has many issues with the one series.. lg g2 :thumbup:


----------



## yes.comment (Dec 29, 2013)

i need a quick help choosing between the Z1 and HTC One
Z1 pros: bigger battery, slightly new CPU, design

HTC One pros: design, Sense UI (i had 3 HTCs previously, so i am used to sense...)
HTC one cons: battery, new HTC comming early nest year with the same CPU as the Z1...

third option is to wait for the new htc one...


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 29, 2013)

dmanu009 said:


> y do u need to root when u already buying an all rounder? one does rooting when he'd enough n wants more..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:52 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Adfree, Bloatware freeze and removal and Greenify.
Also apps like screen recording etc.. 

Written by my Silver Axe


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## mmax2 (Dec 29, 2013)

I also want to buy a new phone on 2014 and I'm thinking of buying LG G2 or Z1, but I'm still unsure because I don't know if samsung will release something early this year.


----------



## ndowens (Dec 30, 2013)

I am looking for a smartphone for at&t towers, will be using h2o. I am wanting one that would give me good signal in a rural area. I hear that Motorola would be best at reception, so I am thinking the Atrix 2.. I love Samsung phones, but want one with better reception. I would even concider a Nokia Lumina phone if it would offer better reception.


----------



## sigetwibisono (Dec 30, 2013)

*nexus 5*



mhoss48 said:


> ^I went thru the same prob, but i went for the g2 cuz 9f the bigger screen, battery and better cam and cpu.
> 
> Sent from my LG G2

Click to collapse



why not nexus 5? isnt it cheaper and good spec?


----------



## mhoss48 (Dec 30, 2013)

In my country the nexus 5 is the same price of the G2, the G2 is ahead of the N5 in few things. The Camera the screen (both size and color reproduction) and battery.

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## niziou (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm a user of quite old phone now (sgs+ 9001) and in January I'll be off the contract with my carrier. I would like to pick something new, preferably Note 3 or G2 but I don't know if my wallet can take it :/ also new Nexus 5 will be nice but i don't know if it's available in my country (Poland) atm. Any suggestions?

And need to add that I become power user and I'm not interested in mid range phones, note 2 still viable?


----------



## jayc137 (Dec 31, 2013)

niziou said:


> I'm a user of quite old phone now (sgs+ 9001) and in January I'll be off the contract with my carrier. I would like to pick something new, preferably Note 3 or G2 but I don't know if my wallet can take it :/ also new Nexus 5 will be nice but i don't know if it's available in my country (Poland) atm. Any suggestions?
> 
> And need to add that I become power user and I'm not interested in mid range phones, note 2 still viable?

Click to collapse



Note 2 still rocks 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## domantas.kancleris (Dec 31, 2013)

what opinions about THL brand?


----------



## Girl527 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Opinions on the Microsoft Surface Pro 2*



KidCarter93 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This thread is a continuation of this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Mac_Green (Jan 1, 2014)

*New Tablet?*

I tried posting here a while ago (the forum in general), but it appears I was too much of a noob to realize that this thread was the correct one to be looking for answers from!  To any mods that I annoyed by posting in two other locations, I truly apologize.  I didn't mean to clutter other parts of the forum with my posts.

Long story short, I'm looking for something to replace my 2012 Nexus 7.  While I don't really have a huge issue with storage on it (I have the 32GB version), I would love to find something with a larger screen (around the 8" mark, preferably) and a microSD card slot.  The main thing I'm looking for is, other than battery life, a tablet that is otherwise notably better than the version of the Nexus 7 I own.  I've been doing some research online for various tablets that might fit the bill, but it hasn't easy for me to make a decision yet.  And with CES coming up fairly soon, I may be asking a bit too early for suggestions on something to get.  I've read a few of the rumors regarding a supposed 'Nexus 8', and I have to admit that if it's real, that'll be of interest.  That said, it'd be a Google device and not have a MicroSD card slot like the other Nexus devices.

Any help with this would be greatly appreciated, especially if you have hands-on experience with the tablet(s) you might recommend.


----------



## OpTic NaTs (Jan 1, 2014)

I am thinking about the SG5 or nexus when it comes out. I chose the HTC one for my current phone bcuz it is a good music phone but it has little support for newer roms and updates


----------



## v1tesse (Jan 1, 2014)

*SG5?*

For a while now, the Samsung S phones were always hyped up to be the best ones around.

I'm thinking of buying one, but I'm unsure whether to wait for the S5. Or any better alternatives I'm unaware of that you could suggest?

Rumors say that it's anticipated around March. Is it worth the wait?

Thanks.


----------



## mhoss48 (Jan 1, 2014)

Mac_Green said:


> I tried posting here a while ago (the forum in general), but it appears I was too much of a noob to realize that this thread was the correct one to be looking for answers from!  To any mods that I annoyed by posting in two other locations, I truly apologize.  I didn't mean to clutter other parts of the forum with my posts.
> 
> Long story short, I'm looking for something to replace my 2012 Nexus 7.  While I don't really have a huge issue with storage on it (I have the 32GB version), I would love to find something with a larger screen (around the 8" mark, preferably) and a microSD card slot.  The main thing I'm looking for is, other than battery life, a tablet that is otherwise notably better than the version of the Nexus 7 I own.  I've been doing some research online for various tablets that might fit the bill, but it hasn't easy for me to make a decision yet.  And with CES coming up fairly soon, I may be asking a bit too early for suggestions on something to get.  I've read a few of the rumors regarding a supposed 'Nexus 8', and I have to admit that if it's real, that'll be of interest.  That said, it'd be a Google device and not have a MicroSD card slot like the other Nexus devices.
> 
> Any help with this would be greatly appreciated, especially if you have hands-on experience with the tablet(s) you might recommend.

Click to collapse



The LG G Pad is a good option for u. See it and there is a google play eddition of it making it a nexus 8

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## 2014 (Jan 1, 2014)

*New Tablet*

Hello, 

I am looking for a new tablet to replace my aging Motorola Xoom. Main reason I am looking for replacement is that I am looking for something much faster while browsing with Chrome (and having many tabs open) and faster general operation. Other than that I am generally satisfied with the Xoom, although I wouldn't mind a bit higher resolution and a newer version of Android.

I am mostly looking for 10" tablets since I am happy with this size, although I am willing to consider 8" tablets also (7" will definitely be too small for me)

I am considering both Android (I like the OS better) and iPad (I like the apps better). 

This is a tablet that will be used almost exclusively at home, so being light is a bonus, but not a requirement. I use the tablet mostly for web browsing, Skype (I need both cameras to be good for Skype video), apps like Flipboard, web video (youtube etc, not whole movies) and reading ebooks (pdf mostly). Some light games occasionally, but I don't really care about gaming performance. 

I don't have a ton of media and I don't use a lot of apps, so 16GB should be enough. 

I also need decent battery life (or fast charging - the Xoom can charge from 0 to 100 in just over 2 hours)

I should also mention that I can't buy devices from Google Play in my country. Nexus devices are usually available but at a higher price. 

Any suggestions? Also please let me know of any upcoming tablets (next 2-3 months) if they would fit my needs much better.


----------



## Mac_Green (Jan 1, 2014)

mhoss48 said:


> The LG G Pad is a good option for u. See it and there is a google play eddition of it making it a nexus 8
> 
> Sent from my LG G2

Click to collapse




Hm, it is a nice tablet, though I'm curious as to how the brightness compares to the 2012 Nexus 7.  I rather like how bright my Nexus can get, and from what I've read, it doesn't get as bright as the Nexus can be.  And if I'm reading the various reviews right, it gets far worse battery life even with a lower maximum brightness.  I do like the screen size and resolution though, and the reviews I've been reading have been kinda mixed as far as speaker volume goes (which I honestly don't care about.  I have these things called headphones, and I prefer to wear them when listening to music anyway).  The extra speed will definitely be noticeable to me, I think, with that superior clock speed, GPU, and double the RAM.

And then there's the whole v500 vs v510 (standard G Pad vs. Google Play edition) thing I'm unsure of.  I like the idea of the Google Play version, but I've heard the standard G Pad is cheaper once in a while.  I suppose it's a good thing I'm only looking up new tablets for now, since I can't afford to pick one up quite yet...

I saw that you can delete the various bloatware in the LG G Pad's standard version.  Does doing so make any difference in performance for it that anyone knows of?


----------



## failed1234 (Jan 1, 2014)

Okay, so now I want a Windows Phone. Which has better battery life: the HTC 8x or Lumia 920?

Sent from my One X using Tapatalk


----------



## MDfive21 (Jan 2, 2014)

*cheap*

hello, i'm planning to buy an android device to use as a wifi-only audio streamer.  i already have a phone, so i don't plan to use the new device for calls, only for wifi.

i just bought dlna speakers and want a very cheap device to: 
1.  stream from shoutcast or other internet radio to the speaker
2.  stream from network shares to speaker
3.  stream podcast from device to speaker
i'm currently using Air Audio on my other device to do this.  

two questions..
1.  is the kyocera event a decent handset?  i would like android 4.0 or higher and it's only $40 new.  i don't need the latest OS, just something recent.

2.  i would also consider buying an even cheaper phone for say $25.  one that comes with an earlier version, but can be rooted and flashed with 4.0 or higher.  what are the best options for such a cheap budget, especially considering this will be a wifi-only device with no phone service?

thanks xda!


----------



## imarkov (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi,

I can buy new Nexus 4 for less than 250 euros (not from Google Play ) but friend can order Motorola Moto G for 200 euros from Amazon. Which is a better choice? I don't play games on mobile and I think giving more than 230-250e for phone is ridiculous.


----------



## abdel12345 (Jan 2, 2014)

imarkov said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can buy new Nexus 4 for less than 250 euros (not from Google Play ) but friend can order Motorola Moto G for 200 euros from Amazon. Which is a better choice? I don't play games on mobile and I think giving more than 230-250e for phone is ridiculous.

Click to collapse



If you're getting the moto g 200 euros seems too expensive. In dollars it's only 180 or 200. So see if someone can send you one from the U.S or something. Anyways nexus 4 is nice too but if you don't really need the hardware for games there isn't really a point in paying more

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jayc137 (Jan 2, 2014)

imarkov said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can buy new Nexus 4 for less than 250 euros (not from Google Play ) but friend can order Motorola Moto G for 200 euros from Amazon. Which is a better choice? I don't play games on mobile and I think giving more than 230-250e for phone is ridiculous.

Click to collapse



Nexus 4 (Moto G only if you don't care much about a gig of less RAM)

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## imarkov (Jan 2, 2014)

akiratoriyama said:


> Nexus 4 (Moto G only if you don't care much about a gig of less RAM)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



OK, I took a look first at some comparison on Internet and usually "important" differences is CPU (SoC?) and camera. I currently have Sony Xperia Neo V with 512MB (or even 384MB, not sure) and have to play with Link2SD all the time but didn't notice I'm missing RAM. I do understand for CPU but can you give me example where second gig of RAM is making a difference (like I said - I'm not playing games)?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## abdel12345 (Jan 2, 2014)

imarkov said:


> OK, I took a look first at some comparison on Internet and usually "important" differences is CPU (SoC?) and camera. I currently have Sony Xperia Neo V with 512MB (or even 384MB, not sure) and have to play with Link2SD all the time but didn't notice I'm missing RAM. I do understand for CPU but can you give me example where second gig of RAM is making a difference (like I said - I'm not playing games)?

Click to collapse



The ram is for multi tasking. If you have little ram it slows the phone down like when using lots of apps at once or intensive games but you just said you don't play games so I guess it doesn't matter

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jayc137 (Jan 2, 2014)

imarkov said:


> OK, I took a look first at some comparison on Internet and usually "important" differences is CPU (SoC?) and camera. I currently have Sony Xperia Neo V with 512MB (or even 384MB, not sure) and have to play with Link2SD all the time but didn't notice I'm missing RAM. I do understand for CPU but can you give me example where second gig of RAM is making a difference (like I said - I'm not playing games)?

Click to collapse



2gigs of RAM should be more future proof 


Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## thesm (Jan 2, 2014)

Which 7-inch tablet is better, nexus 7,  Galaxy Tab 2 or Galaxy Tab 3?


----------



## Parth2187 (Jan 2, 2014)

thesm said:


> Which 7-inch tablet is better, nexus 7,  Galaxy Tab 2 or Galaxy Tab 3?

Click to collapse



Nexus 7 is better.. Because it has more powerful CPU than Samsung Tab 2 and 3 (7-inch).. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdel12345 (Jan 2, 2014)

thesm said:


> Which 7-inch tablet is better, nexus 7,  Galaxy Tab 2 or Galaxy Tab 3?

Click to collapse



Well galaxy tab 3 is probably better than 2 lol. But the nexus 7 is the best IMO. The galaxy note 8 is pretty nice and lg g pad if you think about trying 8 inch tablet

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## stalker1984hh (Jan 3, 2014)

abdel12345 said:


> Well galaxy tab 3 is probably better than 2 lol. But the nexus 7 is the best IMO. The galaxy note 8 is pretty nice and lg g pad if you think about trying 8 inch tablet
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





Galaxy Tab 3 is a Mainstream Tablet also named Family Tablet. 

Nexus 7 is too small 

Samsung Galaxy Note 8.0 Best Inch Size. Amazing Peformance


----------



## saamsony (Jan 4, 2014)

hello all,
I thought of buying NEXUS 5. I need some suggestions from u ppl. 
does nexus 5 is the best choice compared to its price(30k in india). I got to know that nexus is having some problem in their camera, is that true.
most of the ppl tell that LG G2 worth for each penny. 

Which mobile shall i choose, I can spend 30-32k. 
Please suggenst me the best one.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## mhoss48 (Jan 4, 2014)

Yes the G2 is worth each cent i paid. There is not a single thing bad about it. And kitkat is out for many G2s is just got better 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## saamsony (Jan 4, 2014)

mhoss48 said:


> Yes the G2 is worth each cent i paid. There is not a single thing bad about it. And kitkat is out for many G2s is just got better
> 
> Sent from my LG G2

Click to collapse



thank you for replying,
how about Nexus 5, can I go for it.


----------



## gopars (Jan 4, 2014)

Can any give suggest for me,lets say i have budget $400-$500 , i just wanna buy device thats in display bright are good and clean soft display, camera goodest lets say 13mpx ,screen size between 4.5-5inch ,quadcore,2Gb ram,slot eksternal,any branded.tx

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gunthervermeir (Jan 4, 2014)

hello,

maybe somone can help me out.
I'l looking for a phone that:

* is available in europe preferably
* has dual sim
* has 3G or better
* can tether that 3G trough BT or wifi
* has (when not using data)  _at least_ 4 or 5 day's working time ( = just call / sms - of course not all the time but let's say max 1 hour of call's/day and the rest standby) 

it does not need to be a smartphone, any os is okay, only thing i want to do on the phone itself is sms/call

All "smartphones" i find fall out of the scope due the very limited battery life they have and frankly i would prefer a small form factor like a basic cheap mobile.

Is there any mobile like that exist?


----------



## failed1234 (Jan 5, 2014)

gunthervermeir said:


> hello,
> 
> maybe somone can help me out.
> I'l looking for a phone that:
> ...

Click to collapse



I think Nokia's Asha line would satisfy your needs.

Sent from my KFHDX using Tapatalk


----------



## gunthervermeir (Jan 5, 2014)

failed1234 said:


> I think Nokia's Asha line would satisfy your needs.
> 
> Sent from my KFHDX using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i had a look and the Nokia 301 Dual Sim seams to be the only close (has 3G and dual sim) but it does not provide BT tethering (PAN) functionality , the Asha Dual SIM variants only offer the Dial-up Networking profile (DUN)...

but thankx anyway.

Anyone any other suggestions?


----------



## failed1234 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lenovo P780? Biggest battery for a smartphone.

Sent from my KFHDX using Tapatalk


----------



## captain119 (Jan 5, 2014)

gopars said:


> Can any give suggest for me,lets say i have budget $400-$500 , i just wanna buy device thats in display bright are good and clean soft display, camera goodest lets say 13mpx ,screen size between 4.5-5inch ,quadcore,2Gb ram,slot eksternal,any branded.tx
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Sounds like the LG G2 i do beleive the price is around 500 not sure on exact tho but it has all the specs you are looking for Gopars


----------



## II_DiE_4 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hello all

I want some opinions for my next phone.
Im between Lg G2, Note 3, S4, HTC 1, Z1.

Unfortunately Nexus 5 is not available where i am so out of the question.

What im looking for is:

Future-proof. That means both from the company and from developers here in the forum.
Good battery life, 
Build quality and 
Performance (not benchmarks and all, i mean lag-free and stable roms)

Other than these are not important for me.

Thanks alot


----------



## tymfreezer (Jan 5, 2014)

*Help?*

Hey there.. Im about to buy a new phone.. My options are Lenovo P780, Xperia M dual, Xperia L, Xolo Q1000s, Lumia 720.. Im a frequent traveller, Battery life is important, but I don't mind carrying an extra battery.. I like my device personalized, so I'd root it and remove all the bloatware 1st.. I play lots of games, I browse a lot, always plugged into music, and watch movies a lot on my mobile.. I love to try CyanogenMod too.. Suggest me a good phone, also I'd like to have the KitKat soon, in case of windows, the amber update.. My budget is around 15,000 to 17,000 INR..


----------



## jayc137 (Jan 5, 2014)

II_DiE_4 said:


> Hello all
> 
> I want some opinions for my next phone.
> Im between Lg G2, Note 3, S4, HTC 1, Z1.
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for the G2 
Alternatively you might want to wait for S5 
Also, you won't get crap dev support buying any of these 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## KillingspreeRift (Jan 5, 2014)

II_DiE_4 said:


> Hello all
> 
> I want some opinions for my next phone.
> Im between Lg G2, Note 3, S4, HTC 1, Z1.
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for HTC One, convert it to Google Play Edition (since its too expensive to buy GPE from shop) and enjoy.
Or wait 2 months until HTC One 2 arrives and get the best phone ever.
Cheers!


----------



## mhoss48 (Jan 5, 2014)

The G2 and the Note 3 are the best future proof due to the S800

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## samkent6 (Jan 6, 2014)

The xperia z1 is a powerhouse and a massive battery and a camera that good it's hard to ignore as one of the best phones

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gopars (Jan 6, 2014)

captain119 said:


> Sounds like the LG G2 i do beleive the price is around 500 not sure on exact tho but it has all the specs you are looking for Gopars

Click to collapse



tx for the reply , but LG G2 has no expandble memory , i have 32Gb external memory and i wanna it used


----------



## gian.g (Jan 6, 2014)

gopars said:


> tx for the reply , but LG G2 has no expandble memory , i have 32Gb external memory and i wanna it used

Click to collapse



Buy galaxy note 3 n9005...!!


----------



## mukesh07 (Jan 6, 2014)

tymfreezer said:


> Hey there.. Im about to buy a new phone.. My options are *Lenovo P780*, *Xperia M dual*, Xperia L, *Xolo Q1000s*, Lumia 720.. Im a frequent traveller, Battery life is important, but I don't mind carrying an extra battery.. I like my device personalized, so I'd root it and remove all the bloatware 1st.. I play lots of games, I browse a lot, always plugged into music, and watch movies a lot on my mobile.. I love to try CyanogenMod too.. Suggest me a good phone, also I'd like to have the KitKat soon, in case of windows, the amber update.. My budget is around 15,000 to 17,000 INR..

Click to collapse



some one please advice i added 
*Sony Xperia C   
HTC Desire 500  Lenovo S820 *
i want root my mobile also want xda support so please help me to choose me a mobile i am asking here coz xda is Heaven of mobile troubleshooting custome rom etc

waiting for reply


----------



## slekkas (Jan 6, 2014)

*Budget Smartphone*

Hi guys and happy new year,

We are 3 friends here in Greece that want to make a gift to our best friend for his birthday and since he is currently unemployed  and his old galaxy s2 screen broke we are trying to find a smartphone around 150-180€. 

i don't care about the brand as long as it gets good reviews and has decent specs. The Moto G for instance has ok specs but here in Greece the cheapest we can find it is 230€. Also lenovo and oppo seem interesting. I don't mind ordering online as long as it's a trusted online store that members of this forum have used before so feel free to suggest.

I also don't care if the phone is Chinese or Taiwanese or whatever as long as it's considered good and solid and it's supported here in XDA.

Thanks


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 6, 2014)

slekkas said:


> Hi guys and happy new year,
> 
> We are 3 friends here in Greece that want to make a gift to our best friend for his birthday and since he is currently unemployed  and his old galaxy s2 screen broke we are trying to find a smartphone around 150-180€.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How about this?
http://swappa.com/listing/DIT623/view


----------



## slekkas (Jan 6, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> How about this?
> http://swappa.com/listing/DIT623/view

Click to collapse



Thanks, interesting


----------



## mukesh07 (Jan 7, 2014)

tymfreezer said:


> Hey there.. Im about to buy a new phone.. My options are Lenovo P780, Xperia M dual, Xperia L, Xolo Q1000s, Lumia 720.. Im a frequent traveller, Battery life is important, but I don't mind carrying an extra battery.. I like my device personalized, so I'd root it and remove all the bloatware 1st.. I play lots of games, I browse a lot, always plugged into music, and watch movies a lot on my mobile.. I love to try CyanogenMod too.. Suggest me a good phone, also I'd like to have the KitKat soon, in case of windows, the amber update.. My budget is around 15,000 to 17,000 INR..

Click to collapse





mukesh07 said:


> some one please advice i added
> *Sony Xperia C
> HTC Desire 500  Lenovo S820 *
> i want root my mobile also want xda support so please help me to choose me a mobile i am asking here coz xda is Heaven of mobile troubleshooting custome rom etc
> ...

Click to collapse



waiting for reply i am going to buy mobile on this Friday please help


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 7, 2014)

mukesh07 said:


> waiting for reply i am going to buy mobile on this Friday please help

Click to collapse



Moto G almost falls in that price range. But if storage is an issue Xperia L is a great one.
My friend's been using one since its launch and he's pretty happy.
It's at 4.2 might get 4.4
Has xda support.

SGS2. Still Going Strong!


----------



## SnowyNight (Jan 7, 2014)

*Samsung..Sony..or something else?*

Hello Dear Friends

first of all sorry for my bad english 

I got a problem... i dont know what to buy at all x.x i had a note II and it was fine but kinda had a lot of issues with it 

so i would like to avoid samsung..i like the note III but i dont want that cheap thingy again  had tos end it in atleast 2 times because it broke (not my fault..it was on the construction side) and also some of my friends had troubles with their s4

so the mobile phones i'm currently watching are

Sony XZ1
Sony XZU
HTC One
...
and thats it.. but actually  the problem is i would like a new device but i use it most often for stuff like browsing...mltimedia...watching youtube/twitch in the evening ...chatting with friends and such stuff

i was pretty sure the ZXU is the way to go because its like both in one for me, and i can carry it in my handbag 

but i heard that the foil they use is a fingerprint magnet and gets easy scratches..and that if i put another foil over it..that it wont work as great as before and the display will be less nice 

thats why i also had the idea to maybe buy a 5" device like the z1..that i can use on the go and buy an additional nexus 7 just for home..watching videos on it / browsing..chatting and such stuff  how would that be ? it would atleast make it so i could use the z1 with one hand and take better pictures... but the zu would be the better all in one package and obv. way cheaper.. but these issues with it really bother me


----------



## 90Ninety (Jan 7, 2014)

*Android TV Box*

Hi Guys 

 I really like the look of some of the Android TV boxes ,  as an all-in-one solution I would like to Add a DVB-T dongle . Is it possible to intergrate a generic USB DVB-T dongle to an Android device or not? 

If so is it a strait foreward, download tuner app , plug and play ? 
I spotted a generic USB Tuner Dongle , which apparently is supported by a cyclone android device , cheap too 
If one uses an external USB Tuner , will it be supported with Keyboard and mouse , or remote supplied with device ?

 I would prefer a box with a rockchip , 4.2 JB and support for DVb-T Devices, however this is not essential but I would imagine there would be greater support due to the power of the device  

 I intiall thought of buying a box with DVB-T built in from Chinese suppliers but these use older ARM based processors with no Jellybean support , only ICS 


 Smart Android TV boxes with DVB-T built in seemingly are lacking in power with older ARM chipsets . I quickly found that there are many more powerful devices in the same price range without DVB-T , supporting 4.2 + O/S

However if it prooves too difficult adding a USB Tuner , I will settle for an ARM based device (AML8726-M3  ) with DVB-T built in from China - Just to save time

Just wanted to see your thoughts guys 

Much appreciated


----------



## AnOoOs syr (Jan 8, 2014)

Which is the best (iPad 3_or_note 10.1" n8000) or any 10.1" tablet in that price (350--450) 
I will buy it secondhand
Sorry about my language
Thx

xperia u.... xda-app

---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------

Note : I want it realy hard use for multitasking and big games
My language is bad ,,sorry
xperia u.... xda-app


----------



## tennisCHRIS (Jan 9, 2014)

AnOoOs syr said:


> Which is the best (iPad 3_or_note 10.1" n8000) or any 10.1" tablet in that price (350--450)
> I will buy it secondhand
> Sorry about my language
> Thx
> ...

Click to collapse



For multitasking I would for sure go with the Note 10.1...but if it is strictly for media consumption (i.e high-end games, YouTube, movies, web surfing, etc.) then check out the Nexus 10. It has a great display for those with a 2560 by 1600 screen. Plus you cannot beat the newest version of Android being pushed out almost as soon as it is available.


----------



## AnOoOs syr (Jan 9, 2014)

I mean galaxy note 10.1 wich released in 2012
Did mean it?
It got 1280*728 pixels
Thank u for answer

xperia u.... xda-app


----------



## snx413 (Jan 9, 2014)

tennisCHRIS said:


> For multitasking I would for sure go with the Note 10.1...but if it is strictly for media consumption (i.e high-end games, YouTube, movies, web surfing, etc.) then check out the Nexus 10. It has a great display for those with a 2560 by 1600 screen. Plus you cannot beat the newest version of Android being pushed out almost as soon as it is available.

Click to collapse



yeah the nexus 10 look nice too i think


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2014)

which one to buy

BB Z10 vs S4 mini .
camera , battery life are imp


----------



## samkent6 (Jan 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> which one to buy
> 
> BB Z10 vs S4 mini .
> camera , battery life are imp

Click to collapse



S4 mini is easily the best choice rather than the z10. My cousins girlfriend owns one and its surprisingly quick for what it is and the battery is not to shabby either. Plus blackberry's operating system is horrid 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## nomadewolf (Jan 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> which one to buy
> 
> BB Z10 vs S4 mini .
> camera , battery life are imp

Click to collapse



I agree with samkent6.
If you don't know what to buy you should go with Android.
Phone cameras will never differ too much and even if they do, chances are you won't use them many times.
You can always squeeze a bit more battery life out of your android if you are willing to make somes sacrifices. Greenify is a good app that helps achieving that at no cost.


----------



## All Day On XDA (Jan 10, 2014)

I have a budget of around £1000.

I need an ultraportable with decent battery life. 8hrs+

My needs are mainly browser based, flash necessary, occasional office work, occasional gaming (should be able to run Civ5 well). I like to mess about with Roms on my Android phone so I'm leaning towards a windows based system. I don't mind Mac as it can be dual booted.

 The 256gb Surface Pro 2 is compelling. But the Macbook pro retina is more powerful. 

I like the idea of replacing my first generation ipad which I found far too limited. So the surface gives me my tablet fix too. 

Do you smart folk think I've left out any other good options and which would you choose? I felt the macbook air was too weak for games and the other windows 8 hybrids were decent but flawed in one way or another. 

I've tried them both out in the stores. Build quality is excellent on both, though I find the mac a bit boring.

I know it seems I'm leaning towards the Surface but it also has some quirks, eg pen placement and lap stability. 

I'm gonna decide in 12 hours. What's the best choice today? 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Strike_Riku (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey guys, not been on here in a while. Looking for an upgrade from my Gnex, as good as it has been to me. I need:
720p display
4.3 capable +
4.5/+ inch screen
Quad Core
1/+ GB of RAM
16GB or onboard storage (expandable isn't necessary)

I don't care about the camera, but I want to root it and for it to have some dev support. I was considering the N4 but I don't know if there is maybe a better option. 

Also, my budget is Max, and I mean Max, £200/$300. It can be used/ refurbished

Thanks 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## crimson12 (Jan 10, 2014)

Strike_Riku said:


> Hey guys, not been on here in a while. Looking for an upgrade from my Gnex, as good as it has been to me. I need:
> 720p display
> 4.3 capable +
> 4.5/+ inch screen
> ...

Click to collapse



Motorola G. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 10, 2014)

Strike_Riku said:


> Hey guys, not been on here in a while. Looking for an upgrade from my Gnex, as good as it has been to me. I need:
> 720p display
> 4.3 capable +
> 4.5/+ inch screen
> ...

Click to collapse





crimson12 said:


> Motorola G.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Since you are ready to buy a refurbished device as well. I'd say N4 is the best bang for buck!
You can get a good read here - Moto G vs N4
Also try Swappa for a used device. Being an XDA part, it is more trustworthy IMO.


----------



## Thumper_ (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey. 
Thinking of selling my note 10.1 lte and buying a new tablet. 
At the moment, I like the Sony tablet Z but another would be maybe good too. 

Need: GPS, H+/or lte, 10",android 4+ support/aosp/cm/PA support (at least one), a really good screen (HD++) and a SD slot. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jdphnfan (Jan 11, 2014)

After recently breaking my screen on my galaxy s2(mhl still works - mostly). The cost of replacing the screen vs. a new device.

a new device is in order.

I am going to be using StraightTalk as my carrier(AT&T, its what works best in my area(s)).
I think i have it narrowed down to 2 choices, but i am not in a rush, and have a open mind on what device i should choose.

Sony Xperia Z
or
Galaxy Note II

I narrowed it down by this criteria:

sdcard is a MUST
Battery has to be decent(8-12+ hours of constant use)
has to be Durable(drops on concrete shouldnt break my device)*[within reason, i know]
Rootable(of course)
MHL
Service lights** Not a requirement but i would really like to have them.

** A Slide out keyboard would be major Bonus

Budget is max of $350

Or should i buy another s2, and wait for some of the current high end phones drop in price?

or do you have another phone suggestion?

thanks!


----------



## skyzo97 (Jan 12, 2014)

I think Xperia SP is good mid-range phone


----------



## papercute (Jan 12, 2014)

Is the korean s3 with LTE and 2gb ram really much better then the standard s3?


----------



## red.mage (Jan 12, 2014)

*New releases*

hi all

Which one should be the right one (hopefully in a few weeks :fingers-crossed:
HTC ONE 2 (M8) or Samsung Galaxy S5

Camera and battery are important to me


----------



## papercute (Jan 12, 2014)

red.mage said:


> hi all
> 
> Which one should be the right one (hopefully in a few weeks :fingers-crossed:
> HTC ONE 2 (M8) or Samsung Galaxy S5
> ...

Click to collapse



i'd go with the HTC


----------



## red.mage (Jan 12, 2014)

HTC says on the M7 something about Ultrapixel Camera .. but not the real resolution - why this?


----------



## wenglishboy (Jan 12, 2014)

*HTC ONE 2*



red.mage said:


> hi all
> 
> Which one should be the right one (hopefully in a few weeks :fingers-crossed:
> HTC ONE 2 (M8) or Samsung Galaxy S5
> ...

Click to collapse



htc pal without a shadow of a doubt... if only for the looks and feel.


----------



## lloyd_chm (Jan 12, 2014)

skyzo97 said:


> I think Xperia SP is good mid-range phone

Click to collapse




Agree


----------



## v1rk (Jan 12, 2014)

SnowyNight said:


> Hello Dear Friends
> 
> first of all sorry for my bad english
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi own both 3 HTC ones and 2 nexus  7 and with them devices you can't go wrong. As for choosing the phone I found the HTC one just best for my everyday use with web browsing, messaging etc, I switched over from iPhone 5 since HTC one got released because iPhone was boring and nothing new compared to my iPhone  4.  If you try out htc one and the z1 to see what you prefer because it will give you good idea how it looks and what's it like to use. For me I'd say HTC one just a fun phone and the picture quality is amazing along with really good battery life 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## peter sage (Jan 12, 2014)

Currently, I play around with Samsung tab 2 7 "GT P3100. Pretty happy with it, but I would appreciate your recommendation for an upgrade, but I prefer to stick with Samsung. 
Even thought about getting to root it. However, I still am afraid of doing it & the tab is under a warranty 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## CoderGuy (Jan 12, 2014)

*Phone for app testing?*

I was wondering what (android) phone to get for testing application (anywhere from small text based things, to some heavier 3D/ OpenGL games) Any replies are appreciated!


----------



## tw3akurb0x (Jan 13, 2014)

*learning tool*

I want to learn about android and embedded systems .  I am already skilled with linux and command line.   What would be an easy phone to start with?


----------



## canezila (Jan 13, 2014)

Verizon USA LTE phone.  Currently use 2 year old droid razr maxx. 

Looking at Moto X,  LG G2,  S4 and new x8 razr maxx. 

Think I really dig voice control so Motorola slight edge.  

Seems to have DEV edition for most.  Is it worth getting DEV edition since all have already been rooted?   Not sure if pricing is different and if Verizon offers deal with DEV phone. Or do they have you buy phone wo 2 year plan? 

How is audio on x8 snapdragon vs 4 core 800?  Probably both rocking,  just I remember the utter sadness my X2 brought me.... Guess it's worth asking. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## kenny_cfc (Jan 13, 2014)

*New mobile.. Mid range*

Hey guys.. M from India. Suggest a mobile around INR 20K.
my priority are:
1. great battery life
2. good memory, ram and processor.
rest everything has to be comparatively decent.
 M thinking of Lenovo p780 whose price is 18K INR. 
Please give opinions and suggest other models.


----------



## m00nl33n (Jan 13, 2014)

*xperia z or galaxy s4*

I'm going to buy a new phone which I will use for penetration testing with reaver, aircrack, backtrack etc.. I have two choises and they are "Xperia Z C6603" and "Samsung Galaxy S 4". According to what I read on this forum the wifi chipset of Xperia Z is not suitable for such things, is that real? And can I use wifi adapters with OTG cable with both phones? The price is almost the same so its not a big deal. Thanks


----------



## cooladityarai (Jan 14, 2014)

*XPERIA ZL v/s NEXUS4*

Hey guys, I am from India and i want to buy to buy either nexus4 or xperia zl because both are in same price in India around 24000 ₹. So which one should i buy, plz suggest me.


----------



## alvster (Jan 14, 2014)

GUYS WHAT IS THE CURRENT PRICE FOR GALAXY S3 I9300 32GB????.. 

i searched on the net and most of the prices are not updated..

Sent from my Xperia Live with Walkman using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 14, 2014)

cooladityarai said:


> Hey guys, I am from India and i want to buy to buy either nexus4 or xperia zl because both are in same price in India around 24000 ₹. So which one should i buy, plz suggest me.

Click to collapse



I'd say the N4.
If you go for the ZL, be prepared to expect that 4.4 might be the last update it gets.
If you don't mind the limited storage, go for the N4.
So it's basically updates vs storage. Choose as per your priority. The N4 does lack some megapixels but I really don't think the difference is huge.




alvster said:


> GUYS WHAT IS THE CURRENT PRICE FOR GALAXY S3 I9300 32GB????..
> 
> i searched on the net and most of the prices are not updated..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Live with Walkman using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Which country?

SGS2. Still Going Strong!


----------



## alvster (Jan 14, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> I'd say the N4.
> If you go for the ZL, be prepared to expect that 4.4 might be the last update it gets.
> If you don't mind the limited storage, go for the N4.
> So it's basically updates vs storage. Choose as per your priority. The N4 does lack some megapixels but I really don't think the difference is huge.
> ...

Click to collapse




What about in malaysia? 

Sent from my Xperia Live with Walkman using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Tarts5 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi, i need suggestions when buying a new phone. My budget is up to 180EUR (250USD). Im looking for maximum performance for the money and preferably a phone with dimensions up to 130x66x...(thickness doesnt matter), basicly a screen up to 4,5". For this small budget, I am currently looking at huawei honor 2 or the Moto G but dont know what to get. Happy to look into anything else, all recommendations are helpful


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 14, 2014)

alvster said:


> What about in malaysia?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Live with Walkman using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Did a bit Google search, seems it's around 1150-1250 Malaysian ringgits.
And since it is available for about INR 23000 here in India, it matches up to the current price.


----------



## therock247uk (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi all!!

Im looking for a new phone must be android and must be able to be rooted, decent size screen to play games on like gta, wifi and 3g, google app store, etc for under £50 any suggestions?


----------



## wojt51 (Jan 14, 2014)

Kazam is in this price, but it's a weak phone. There's also Goclever quantum 4 in Poland for about 60£ (licensed Chinese phone, maybe someone know what's the name in other countries). It has got 480x800 4 inch screen, dual core 1.2 GHz processor, adreno 203 and 512 mb ram. Every game will work, but I can't say every game would work smooth. Price isn't from space - there's only 2 mp rear camera and 0.3 mp front.

Sent from my LG-E610 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 08:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 PM ----------

Goclever quantum 4 has got Mali400MP2

Sent from my LG-E610 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Konno_Yuuki (Jan 14, 2014)

So I currently have a Motorola RAZR M and I really like it, but there's just one problem. About a week after getting the phone, I saw that the LED was blinking green and the screen wouldn't turn on. I did a hard reset and it booted back up. Since, this problem has reoccurred much more frequent, almost every night. I've never had it lock up while in use (during the day), but when I get up and take it off the charger, there's a chance I'll find it in the locked up state. I've long voided the warranty and thought a custom recovery and ROM may eliminate this problem, but it hasn't :/ 

Thus I've decided it's the phone and I need a replacement. I've done a lot of independent research and narrowed it down to to either the Moto X or the Nexus 5. I really like the Moto X for the Active display notifications, touch less control, MotoMaker customization (I'm thinking bamboo back), and the Motorola Skip. The Nexus 5 though has a higher resolution screen, "pure" Android KitKat, and is much cheaper. This is where I'm having my dilemma. I'd like to have a phone without a contract and the ability to use Verizon CDMA and GSM (mainly AT&T) but if GMS is the only option, so be it. The reason I'd like Verszon is it's a bit better than AT&T in my area, but both have a good amount of coverage where I go. Any input would be greatly appreciated and thanks in advance.


----------



## thegodhimself-sukumar (Jan 15, 2014)

Is samamsung galaxy tab 3 8.0 better or is nexus 7 better?.


----------



## jayc137 (Jan 15, 2014)

thegodhimself-sukumar said:


> Is samamsung galaxy tab 3 8.0 better or is nexus 7 better?.

Click to collapse



Nexus 7

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajesh1136 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi All,

Planning to buy an android phone to gift someone.

Considering, 

1. GPE Moto G 16G 222$ ( tax + Shipping included)
2. Manufactured Refurb Galaxy S3 ATT unlocked (i747)  232$

Please suggest which one to buy


----------



## jayc137 (Jan 15, 2014)

rajesh1136 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Planning to buy an android phone to gift someone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



S3 has better specs but moto G has better updates assurance/dev support

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## alvster (Jan 15, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> Did a bit Google search, seems it's around 1150-1250 Malaysian ringgits.
> And since it is available for about INR 23000 here in India, it matches up to the current price.

Click to collapse



I assume u r talking bout the  32gb one rite? If so thanks alot man, s3 would probably be my next phone. 

Sent from my Xperia Live with Walkman using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## $HaGraTH (Jan 15, 2014)

I want to buy sth which price is about 300$. I think about HTC One S and One X. Do you have any other suggestions?


Sent from my X10 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mellowz27 (Jan 15, 2014)

*Software Update for Xperia S*

do you have any android kitkat rom for sony xperia s? thanks


----------



## ToraDora (Jan 15, 2014)

*Double Flip Phone*

I've got an Xperia S right now, but I've bought the Google Tablet Nexus 7 II, so everything I need got moved to the tablet, and my Smartphone is almost useless, now I've decided to swap it out against a new Phone and I'm searching for a double flip phone like this one:


it shouldn't be too thick, and it should have that double flip, anything else doesn't rly matter (except you should be able to use it in switzerland)

does anyone have a recommendation based on that?


----------



## alvster (Jan 15, 2014)

$HaGraTH said:


> I want to buy sth which price is about 300$. I think about HTC One S and One X. Do you have any other suggestions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my X10 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



One X really that cheap already?

Sent from my Xperia Live with Walkman using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JackAss Android (Jan 15, 2014)

*Which one ?*

Hey im recontract my line by this year 

Im not sure if i should go for htc one max , xperia z1 , note 3 or should i wait for newer phones to be released

Any suggestions?


----------



## $HaGraTH (Jan 15, 2014)

In Poland yes, 850 zlotych  

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## rajesh1136 (Jan 16, 2014)

akiratoriyama said:


> S3 has better specs but moto G has better updates assurance/dev support
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank you. Got a 16g .


----------



## Log A3 (Jan 16, 2014)

*Is there any table able to handle NBlu Ray M2TS streams through third party software.*

Hi guys,

My first post here.  Just hope this will not be redundant with any other (I had a look using search engine but I may have missed...).
This is a question I have for a long time now. And I have not been able to find any compliant device so far.  
With the tech to evolve and the coming or already existing in tabs does anybody knows if there is a tab that is able to handle Blu Ray iso (means native .M2TS blu ray streams)?
This question is because : I'm now a bit tired of spending (a lot of) time converting my BD to smaller files because it is both really, really, really time consuming (already said that...)  and I need free space to store the converted files.  Actually, I use to use a NAS to play my BD isos on a WD Live, a PCH400 or an Oppo 93 streamer (that's why I rip all my Blu Rays to iso).

Thinking a "cheap" player like Roku, WD Live or, even, Google Cast can play such files without any lag or so, I still wonder why I does not seems to be able to find a Tab that can manage to do the same thing,..., even the most expensive ones.
The only tab I found to be nearly able to do that so far is my TF700T when its on a good mood.  But as you know TF700T suffers from some bad components/programming leading to frequent freeze or lags till... you fully reinstall the Stock ROM (Yes I'm on the stock ROM due to warranty limitations - 2 years in Europe).  BTW I'm down to 4.1 because 4.2 was misery to my TF700T.

Thanks to all and have I nice day...

Log


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## alvster (Jan 16, 2014)

Any Similar average price phone that has almost same specs as s3???

Sent from my Xperia Live with Walkman using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Andronote3 (Jan 16, 2014)

alvster said:


> Any Similar average price phone that has almost same specs as s3???
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Live with Walkman using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



With the information you provided these two come into mind: Nexus 4 and Moto G. 

Sent from GNote 3 rooted with kingo.


----------



## Andronote3 (Jan 16, 2014)

Hikikomori-Otaku said:


> So I currently have a Motorola RAZR M and I really like it, but there's just one problem. About a week after getting the phone, I saw that the LED was blinking green and the screen wouldn't turn on. I did a hard reset and it booted back up. Since, this problem has reoccurred much more frequent, almost every night. I've never had it lock up while in use (during the day), but when I get up and take it off the charger, there's a chance I'll find it in the locked up state. I've long voided the warranty and thought a custom recovery and ROM may eliminate this problem, but it hasn't :/
> 
> Thus I've decided it's the phone and I need a replacement. I've done a lot of independent research and narrowed it down to to either the Moto X or the Nexus 5. I really like the Moto X for the Active display notifications, touch less control, MotoMaker customization (I'm thinking bamboo back), and the Motorola Skip. The Nexus 5 though has a higher resolution screen, "pure" Android KitKat, and is much cheaper. This is where I'm having my dilemma. I'd like to have a phone without a contract and the ability to use Verizon CDMA and GSM (mainly AT&T) but if GMS is the only option, so be it. The reason I'd like Verszon is it's a bit better than AT&T in my area, but both have a good amount of coverage where I go. Any input would be greatly appreciated and thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



I'm not gonna tell you which one to get but hopefully I'll help you make a better decision. 
Nexus 5
Pros: 
Better looking (the black and white looks awesome)
Better screen resolution
Snapdragon 800
HDMI/MHL
Faster updates 
No bloatware (besides Google's)
Pure Android (if you care)
No contract and still cheaper
Better for rooting/flashing etc
Less crappy camera
Awesome value for the money 
Cons: 
No outstanding battery (it's getting better with updates)
No Verizon

Moto x
Pros: 
Touchless control
Active notifications
Moto maker
Better battery overall 
Amoled screen (i personally like it better)
Almost pure Android
Verizon option
Cons:
No HDMI/MHL
Horrible camera
Bloatware
Not as good for rooting/flashing (unless you get developer edition)
More expensive without contract (only $50 more)










Sent from GNote 3 rooted with Kingo.


----------



## alvster (Jan 16, 2014)

Is it very late to get galaxy s3? I feel like getting it cuz it has decent specs and its kinda cheap since s4 came out.

Sent from my Xperia Live with Walkman using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jayc137 (Jan 16, 2014)

alvster said:


> Is it very late to get galaxy s3? I feel like getting it cuz it has decent specs and its kinda cheap since s4 came out.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Live with Walkman using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Still a solid phone tbh 
Are you getting the 2gig ram version ?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## alvster (Jan 16, 2014)

Bobbywatts said:


> Custom dial pads don't work good on DI17, I've noticed all (the couple) the themes don't come with custom dial pads. Is there away to get custom dial pads?

Click to collapse



No, just the original s3 i9300 32gb version probably.

Sent from my Xperia Live with Walkman using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bredless (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello friends. Currently I have HTC One M7 (good phone, but i want a bigger screen). What device can i choose now? S4 is good at screen size, but i don't like it' screen. Amoled. Looks worse than IPS on my HTC.


----------



## mhoss48 (Jan 17, 2014)

bredless said:


> Hello friends. Currently I have HTC One M7 (good phone, but i want a bigger screen). What device can i choose now? S4 is good at screen size, but i don't like it' screen. Amoled. Looks worse than IPS on my HTC.

Click to collapse



LG G2 is a better phone all around. 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## alvster (Jan 17, 2014)

What is best for gaming beside tegra? Adreno 330 or mali400 or adreno 220 or others...

Sent from my Xperia Live with Walkman using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## frontline3k (Jan 17, 2014)

*Lenovo S750 / ZOPO ZP998 C2 II*

Hello.

I always was interested in dual sim Android phones.

For now, I'm using a Lenovo S750 Dual Sim, Waterproof (IP67, kind of Military Grade protection).
Since December, andrea_d86 has released a MultiLanguage ROM version for this (see http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2538724).
Note: with WiFi and 3G data off (only if needed), I have an uptime of 4-5 DAYS on a single battery charge.

Now, I'm thinking about new ZOPO ZP998 C2 II, with 8 Core processor, IPS-LCD 5.5" screen and FullHD resolution (1080×1920).
I'm still waiting for a ROM release for it 

You can Google about both phones.

Just my 2 cents,
/frontline3k


----------



## jayc137 (Jan 17, 2014)

alvster said:


> What is best for gaming beside tegra? Adreno 330 or mali400 or adreno 220 or others...
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Live with Walkman using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Adreno 330

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## alvster (Jan 17, 2014)

akiratoriyama said:


> Adreno 330
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Is it the most powerful among the others like powervr and mali?

Sent from my Xperia Live with Walkman using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jayc137 (Jan 17, 2014)

alvster said:


> Is it the most powerful among the others like powervr and mali?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Live with Walkman using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes 
The only thing which comes close is Tegra I guess

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacker_newton (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello everyone. 

I have an old HTC Desire Z/Vision/G2 phone and its getting more and more laggy. I'm not the type of person to sink lots of money into a new phone and get a very bad return on investment when I try to sell it a few years from now. I was thinking about buying the Motorolla Moto G, but it has only one SIM card and where I live, having several helps with costs. 

What do you guys think of the Lenovo p780? It goes for ~250USD on Ebay.


----------



## JoeDreamer (Jan 18, 2014)

*Chinese Phones*

Hello!

I'm looking to delve in to the Chinese phone market and would like some help about things.

First off would be a reliable site to buy from? I've been looking on a website called BangGood and it seems reliable but you can never be too sure about these things.

Second would be what brands would be to avoid as in poor quality and likely to break.

Lastly would be your opinions on phones around the £100-£125 range. I've been looking at a Ascend P6 knock off called the Haipai P6S and the Timmy E82 but I would love to know if there are any more feature packed, better looking and more powerful handsets around.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Konno_Yuuki (Jan 18, 2014)

Andronote3 said:


> I'm not gonna tell you which one to get but hopefully I'll help you make a better decision.
> Nexus 5
> Pros:
> Better looking (the black and white looks awesome)
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the response. I think I'm going to save up for the Moto X and see if I can't grab a developer version. I wonder where I should look? Oh and I may have found what the problem for my RAZR M was (thanks to a forum search) and I may have bought me some time to save up without getting frustrated at my phone.


----------



## Andronote3 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hikikomori-Otaku said:


> Thanks for the response. I think I'm going to save up for the Moto X and see if I can't grab a developer version. I wonder where I should look? Oh and I may have found what the problem for my RAZR M was (thanks to a forum search) and I may have bought me some time to save up without getting frustrated at my phone.

Click to collapse



The developer edition is GSM only. I know you can buy it at the Motorola website, you can probably find a good deal at swappa, eBay etc.


----------



## jy91 (Jan 18, 2014)

I am coming to the end of my contract here in a week and I have done a ton of research and narrowed it down to the Moto Droid Maxx and the Note 3. I'm torn as to which to get. These are the pros and cons I've come up with.

Note 3
PRO: Screen, raw power, removable battery/expandable storage
CON: Overwhelming features and size

Droid Maxx
PRO: Massive battery, slimmer skin presence, faster updates, active display
CON: Closed body design, worried about it not lasting the lifetime of my contract

I like to use my device for music. Currently using an iPhone 4S and before that a Droid Eris. My 4S is a 32gb and using up about 22gb of the usable storage and I know Android phones have less usable storage. Input appreciated


----------



## innomi (Jan 19, 2014)

jy91 said:


> I am coming to the end of my contract here in a week and I have done a ton of research and narrowed it down to the Moto Droid Maxx and the Note 3. I'm torn as to which to get. These are the pros and cons I've come up with.
> 
> Note 3
> PRO: Screen, raw power, removable battery/expandable storage
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait a few months/weeks for Samsung s5. It has specs like note 3 but slimmer in size. That way you have combined both the fones you want in 1 fone 

Sent from my full HD Neo N003 Premium version.


----------



## abdel12345 (Jan 19, 2014)

jy91 said:


> I am coming to the end of my contract here in a week and I have done a ton of research and narrowed it down to the Moto Droid Maxx and the Note 3. I'm torn as to which to get. These are the pros and cons I've come up with.
> 
> Note 3
> PRO: Screen, raw power, removable battery/expandable storage
> ...

Click to collapse



Most android phones (both the ones you posted )take SD cards that way you can get up to 64 GB and sometines even 128 GB for much cheaper. Just buy a 20 dollar SD card unlock iPhone where the memory is 100 dollars extra. 

Sent from my white LG Nexus 5


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## alvster (Jan 19, 2014)

Damn, is TFT screen really doesnt give the HD like super amoled screen? 

There are mid range phones that has good specs, but TFT capacitive screen really bugs me from choosing it.

Sent from my Xperia Live with Walkman using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Konno_Yuuki (Jan 19, 2014)

jy91 said:


> I am coming to the end of my contract here in a week and I have done a ton of research and narrowed it down to the Moto Droid Maxx and the Note 3. I'm torn as to which to get. These are the pros and cons I've come up with.
> 
> Note 3
> PRO: Screen, raw power, removable battery/expandable storage
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't want to say which is best as that's a bit opinionated, but I can list a few things about each phone that may help.

Note 3:
S-pen is very nice, but may not be important to you.
Screen is 5.7' with 1080p resolution (386 ppi)
13MP camera
Has Samsung's TouchWiz "skin" + bloatware, so updates will be slower
Expandable memory with SD card slot
Back of the phone is made to look like leather with stitching near the edge (I personally don't like that)
3GB RAM

Droid Maxx:
Touchless controls & Active display
Screen is 5.0' with 720 resolution (294 ppi)
10MP camera
Has some Droid theming, but as Motorola is a Google company, so updates are fairly fast via OTA
Kevlar backing and I've read the build quality is the best between the other 'new' Droid lineup.
2GB RAM

These are just a few thing. Hope this helps (^^)


----------



## aarish1 (Jan 19, 2014)

CoderGuy said:


> I was wondering what (android) phone to get for testing application (anywhere from small text based things, to some heavier 3D/ OpenGL games) Any replies are appreciated!

Click to collapse





Go for nexus 5


Sent from my Micromax A110Q using Tapatalk


----------



## mhoss48 (Jan 19, 2014)

jy91 said:


> I am coming to the end of my contract here in a week and I have done a ton of research and narrowed it down to the Moto Droid Maxx and the Note 3. I'm torn as to which to get. These are the pros and cons I've come up with.
> 
> Note 3
> PRO: Screen, raw power, removable battery/expandable storage
> ...

Click to collapse



Consider the G2 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## Xeijin (Jan 19, 2014)

Looking for a small device, maybe about the size and weight of the current iPod Nano, that runs full android (preferably ICS or higher). Want to use at the gym for tracking exercise statistics.

Bonuses would be:

GPS
Bluetooth (for connecting to sensors)
Clip on the back (similar to the old iPod Nano -- not an essential as I'm sure I could find a suitable alternative).

The closest I've been able to find is the MotoACTV smart watch. It can be taken out of the 'watch' enclosure and put in to a small belt clip which makes it perfect for when working out.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 20, 2014)

Dread 7us said:


> Confirm apps2sd does work. I flashed over .8 without wipes without problem. Noticed jit not enabled by default easy change there. Everything so far working great! Good work aosp!
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



There is one with GPS and was recently featured on xda portal. 
I can get you the link by evening but it will take some time to launch. Currently it's for kickstart backers only

SGS2. Still Going Strong!


----------



## electrofryed (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm looking to upgrade my note i717. I'm wanting to stay with GSM, but looking for something extremely customizable, and a large screen. Budget is a non issue. Any suggestions? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdel12345 (Jan 20, 2014)

electrofryed said:


> I'm looking to upgrade my note i717. I'm wanting to stay with GSM, but looking for something extremely customizable, and a large screen. Budget is a non issue. Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Note 3? Would make sense if you want the large screen and like Samsung.

Lg g2 and xperia z1 are nice choices too. Depending on how large of a screen you want there's the xperia z ultra at 6.4 inches but that's too big imo

Sent from my white LG Nexus 5


----------



## electrofryed (Jan 20, 2014)

abdel12345 said:


> Note 3? Would make sense if you want the large screen and like Samsung.
> 
> Lg g2 and xperia z1 are nice choices too. Depending on how large of a screen you want there's the xperia z ultra at 6.4 inches but that's too big imo
> 
> Sent from my white LG Nexus 5

Click to collapse



I'm leaning to the note3. I guess I just needed confirmation. Thank you so much for your quick reply


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdel12345 (Jan 20, 2014)

electrofryed said:


> I'm leaning to the note3. I guess I just needed confirmation. Thank you so much for your quick reply
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



If you want easy way to install custom ROMs though I'd stay away from note 3 because of Knox voiding warranty but If  you just want to stick with stock then it's a great choice

Sent from my white LG Nexus 5


----------



## hayden55 (Jan 20, 2014)

Anybody happen to know of any good 5.5" android phones like the lg optimus g pro? I would go straight for the g pro, but because of lg just letting the device ride out the rest of its life with android 4.1 i just cant see buying it. Main thing is: Phone length must be less than 6" tall. I just need some help finding option. Post links also? Thanks!


----------



## abdel12345 (Jan 20, 2014)

hayden55 said:


> Anybody happen to know of any good 5.5" android phones like the lg optimus g pro? I would go straight for the g pro, but because of lg just letting the device ride out the rest of its life with android 4.1 i just cant see buying it. Main thing is: Phone length must be less than 6" tall. I just need some help finding option. Post links also? Thanks!

Click to collapse



Lg g2 is 5.2 inches. 

Sent from my white LG Nexus 5


----------



## hayden55 (Jan 20, 2014)

abdel12345 said:


> Lg g2 is 5.2 inches.
> 
> Sent from my white LG Nexus 5

Click to collapse



im currently on a gs4 and more or less wanting a smaller phablet. Also with the onscreen keys, the size of the actual used screen is 4.9". Im just saying that a 6.5" phablet is just too large, which is apparently the average these days.


----------



## abdel12345 (Jan 20, 2014)

hayden55 said:


> im currently on a gs4 and more or less wanting a smaller phablet. Also with the onscreen keys, the size of the actual used screen is 4.9". Im just saying that a 6.5" phablet is just too large, which is apparently the average these days.

Click to collapse



What about note 3. It's 5.7 inches

Sent from my white LG Nexus 5


----------



## hayden55 (Jan 20, 2014)

abdel12345 said:


> What about note 3. It's 5.7 inches
> 
> Sent from my white LG Nexus 5

Click to collapse



biggest problem= knox.
In general all of the samsung phones now come with completely locked bootloaders unless you can afford a developer edition for 600+. Also why im not a fan of my gs4.


----------



## abdel12345 (Jan 20, 2014)

hayden55 said:


> biggest problem= knox.
> In general all of the samsung phones now come with completely locked bootloaders unless you can afford a developer edition for 600+. Also why im not a fan of my gs4.

Click to collapse



Xperia z1? Lol I can't think of many more options if you want a big brand. If you like custom ROMs nexus 5 is great though it's only 4.95 inches and has the nav bar making it more like 4.7. But you could disable it and use pie or use immersive mode on a custom ROM. But it's still smaller than what you're looking for

Sent from my white LG Nexus 5


----------



## oralover2006 (Jan 20, 2014)

dear all gurus,

currently I have htc Wildfire S with CM 10.1. I want to upgrade device and have a limited budget. please help me to choose one best from *Samsung Galaxy Star Pro* and *Huawei Ascend Y300*.
Also please inform about which one can easily ROOT and Unlock and is best for Custom ROMS like CM10 / CM11 etc.
regards.


----------



## prafull07 (Jan 20, 2014)

oralover2006 said:


> dear all gurus,
> 
> currently I have htc Wildfire S with CM 10.1. I want to upgrade device and have a limited budget. please help me to choose one best from *Samsung Galaxy Star Pro* and *Huawei Ascend Y300*.
> Also please inform about which one can easily ROOT and Unlock and is best for Custom ROMS like CM10 / CM11 etc.
> regards.

Click to collapse



my friend has Samsung galaxy star pro and it's really  laggy and keeps hanging most of the time. Huawei  ascend y300 is much better than star pro. 
but I don't know about it's custom roms.


----------



## oralover2006 (Jan 20, 2014)

thanks very much for your reply. I searched here and found that Y300 is a best choice but some problems can be faced like Unlocking/Rooting and Custom ROMS.
at least it can be ROOT to have some privileges for more customizations etc.

regards.


----------



## noyfound (Jan 20, 2014)

oralover2006 said:


> thanks very much for your reply. I searched here and found that Y300 is a best choice but some problems can be faced like Unlocking/Rooting and Custom ROMS.
> at least it can be ROOT to have some privileges for more customizations etc.
> 
> regards.

Click to collapse



Sony Xperia U is in the same price range i think and it is better than both of them.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Abadroza (Jan 20, 2014)

I have a dilemma between LG G2 and Nexus 5, and possibly Moto X. I know that the G2 and N5 are same brand, but think about the support. G2 has excellent specifications, N5 has better support, I suppose, and Moto X is my cheapest option. 

What do you think?


----------



## jayc137 (Jan 20, 2014)

Abadroza said:


> I have a dilemma between LG G2 and Nexus 5, and possibly Moto X. I know that the G2 and N5 are same brand, but think about the support. G2 has excellent specifications, N5 has better support, I suppose, and Moto X is my cheapest option.
> 
> What do you think?

Click to collapse



Go for the G2

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdel12345 (Jan 20, 2014)

Abadroza said:


> I have a dilemma between LG G2 and Nexus 5, and possibly Moto X. I know that the G2 and N5 are same brand, but think about the support. G2 has excellent specifications, N5 has better support, I suppose, and Moto X is my cheapest option.
> 
> What do you think?

Click to collapse



Nexus 5 is cheaper than moto x unlocked

Sent from my white LG Nexus 5


----------



## Abadroza (Jan 20, 2014)

abdel12345 said:


> Nexus 5 is cheaper than moto x unlocked
> 
> Sent from my white LG Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Really? Thanks for reply. In my country (Bosnia), the price of N5 is overall 400 euros.


----------



## abdel12345 (Jan 20, 2014)

Abadroza said:


> Really? Thanks for reply. In my country (Bosnia), the price of N5 is overall 400 euros.

Click to collapse



Oh I'm in the US. The moto x cost 400 dollars while 16gb nexus 5 costs 350. The 32 GB nexus 5 is the same price though.

Sent from my white LG Nexus 5


----------



## Abadroza (Jan 20, 2014)

abdel12345 said:


> Oh I'm in the US. The moto x cost 400 dollars while 16gb nexus 5 costs 350. The 32 GB nexus 5 is the same price though.
> 
> Sent from my white LG Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Yeah, that's easy for you  Anyway, thank you very much for answer


----------



## alvster (Jan 20, 2014)

I were to buy S3, sonce it has decent specs at mid range price..

What would u prefer me to buy besides s3?  Im not interested in high priced phone like s4 and others. 

Sent from my Xperia Live with Walkman using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## thatdude02 (Jan 20, 2014)

alvster said:


> I were to buy S3, sonce it has decent specs at mid range price..
> 
> What would u prefer me to buy besides s3?  Im not interested in high priced phone like s4 and others.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Live with Walkman using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



There are a few options I can think of for you. First would be the Nexus 4. It's plenty fast but battery life is a little lackluster and it doesn't have LTE so data speeds aren't the fastest. Not a bad device for the price however. 

I'm not too sure how expensive the Moto X is for you, but it's a great option if you are looking at something like the Nexus 4 with a few other features like Active Display and Touchless Control. I went from the Nexus 4 to Moto X and don't see myself going back. 

S3 is still an amazing device too, so it just depends what catches your eye in your price range. Best of luck for you! 

Sent from my XT1058 using xda app-developers app


----------



## JoeBear1975 (Jan 20, 2014)

*ASUS Nexus 7*

I was wondering if anyone else has come across the ASUS Nexus 7? Not the Google Nexus 7, but the ASUS. I have 2 of them now & I must say that they are amazing tablets, but I have yet to find anything about rooting them. Can anyone help out with this? Thanks.


----------



## lucasd28 (Jan 20, 2014)

i am going on a trip to USA in march,and i am looking for a new phone to replace my iphone 4s 16gb,i am looking for a phone to:

-be future proof,this means it will be updated at least 2 times and don't get outdated too fast
-at least 32gb storage (sd card is optional)
-good battery life
-big screen (5'' is the ideal)
-developer support(roms,kernels,xposed modules,...)

i am between xperia z1 and nexus 5,but the z1 bezels are too big and nexus 5 battery life sucks,there is the lg g2 too,but lg's ui is awful(same goes with samsung) and the buttons placed on the back kinda of creepy me

there is the option to wait for galaxy s5 or htc one 2,but i don't think they will be released until March 6


----------



## abdel12345 (Jan 20, 2014)

lucasd28 said:


> i am going on a trip to USA in march,and i am looking for a new phone to replace my iphone 4s 16gb,i am looking for a phone to:
> 
> -be future proof,this means it will be updated at least 2 times and don't get outdated too fast
> -at least 32gb storage (sd card is optional)
> ...

Click to collapse



Lg g2 would be great with a custom ROM. It's real easy to change the ui. Nexus 5 seems like the best choice except you think the battery isn't good enough. But with average use and a good kernel it'll last you all day. You can also get a case with an extended battery. Xperia z1s is coming soon and maybe xperia z2 (or are they the save thing?) Those are good choices if they release by then

Sent from my white LG Nexus 5


----------



## lucasd28 (Jan 20, 2014)

abdel12345 said:


> Lg g2 would be great with a custom ROM. It's real easy to change the ui. Nexus 5 seems like the best choice except you think the battery isn't good enough. But with average use and a good kernel it'll last you all day. You can also get a case with an extended battery. Xperia z1s is coming soon and maybe xperia z2 (or are they the save thing?) Those are good choices if they release by then
> 
> Sent from my white LG Nexus 5

Click to collapse



LG G2 is a great phone,but i really don't like the design,and xperia z1s is just for t-mobile(i live in brazil), the nexus 5 battery would certainly be not enough for me,as i am a hard user(i have to charge my iphone 4s 2 times every day)


----------



## Traine (Jan 21, 2014)

For some reason the Lg G Pro is the one that I want to buy...but its kinda lacking in android development and its not really well known

Sent from my GT-I9205 using Tapatalk


----------



## vardman (Jan 21, 2014)

*What dual sim value phone to buy?*

Hi guys, I'm originally from Ireland but have recently moved to the US.

I don't want to carry around 2 phones with me everywhere, so I'm looking to get rid of my old phone (HTC One X) and replace with a dual sim option. *I have bought a Tmobile 'pay as you go' sim, so my choice will obviously need to work with that*

I've been trying to navigate the minefield of Chinese android phones out there. I've heard some of them are great; the fact that they're comparatively cheap is an added bonus.

I was looking at Quad core options @ 1.5GHZ plus, but I notice that some manufacturers are beginning to release octo core phones.

Would anyone have any suggestions on any makes/models? I've read about the newly released *Zopo ZP998* (8 core) 





> "The Zopo ZP998 features a 1.7Ghz octacore Mediatek MT6592 processor, 2GB RAM, 16-32GB memory, 5.5-inch 1920 x 1080 display, 2400mAh battery, NFC, OTG and 14 mega-pixel main camera"

Click to collapse



I've also heard good things about the quad core *NEO N003* - there are so many other options though, it's hard to know where to begin.

If any of you have any suggestions/advice I'd be so grateful!

Cheers


----------



## c200amgpacket (Jan 21, 2014)

what is the best android mobile

---------- Post added at 07:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 AM ----------

I am thinking of the LG g2


----------



## jayc137 (Jan 21, 2014)

c200amgpacket said:


> what is the best android mobile
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 AM ----------
> 
> I am thinking of the LG g2

Click to collapse



Go for it

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## alvster (Jan 21, 2014)

How much is HTC One X 32gb now? No contract.

Sent from my Xperia Live with Walkman using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jsherwill (Jan 21, 2014)

I'd go for the nexus over the LG. Better update schedules to get the latest builds and high spec for dollar ratio. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## alvster (Jan 21, 2014)

Wow does htc one x really have connection problems??

Sent from my Xperia Live with Walkman using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Tarts5 (Jan 21, 2014)

What is there besides the Moto G for like maximum 200 EUR (270 USD)?? Will also consider those chinese "noname" brands. And it has to be smaller than a 5" screen. Thanks!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## WhyIsThisKeepHappening (Jan 21, 2014)

Tarts5 said:


> What is there besides the Moto G for like maximum 200 EUR (270 USD)?? Will also consider those chinese "noname" brands. And it has to be smaller than a 5" screen. Thanks!!

Click to collapse



Just avoid THL brand, i have THL w8 beyond myself, GPS not working, no support from this brand, and they posted tutorials how to make it work from XDA on their website. Don't be fooled with 2 batteries and 2 battery covers in the package.


----------



## aarond1004 (Jan 21, 2014)

Samsung messed up with locking down the boot loader. Made me get rid of what had been a great versatile phone, the s4.

sent from my nokia lumia 1020 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## Tarts5 (Jan 21, 2014)

WhyIsThisKeepHappening said:


> Just avoid THL brand, i have THL w8 beyond myself, GPS not working, no support from this brand, and they posted tutorials how to make it work from XDA on their website. Don't be fooled with 2 batteries and 2 battery covers in the package.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the heads up! 
Does anyone have any experience with the "JIAYU G4T (or JIAYU G4 Advance)" ?


----------



## RootOfAmirul (Jan 22, 2014)

im suggest asus fonepad 7. :good:


----------



## netscraper (Jan 22, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy Xcover 2 :good:


----------



## ganeshsa (Jan 22, 2014)

*Need advice*

Hello guys,
Need suggestions from you on which mobile phone should I buy. Have decided to go with Samsung. Budget is 15000Rs.Thanks.


----------



## RocketScientist97 (Jan 22, 2014)

*Preferences in Selecting a New Phone*

Thought I would throw out an interactive topic for the analytical types who like to shop by specs and details rather than price when selecting a new phone.


Rank the following in terms of your preference in selecting a new phone: 

*Performance, Battery, Screen size, Memory, Dev Support and Security (i.e. new Samsung products)....*


List you top 3 or so phones based on these preferences.  Add any detail or rationale if you like.

For me its: Performance, Dev Support, External Memory / Size (tie) and Security
Right now, I would say: Nexus 5, LG G2, Sony Z1.

The Note 3 and SGS4 would at the top of the list if it weren't for Knox and low Dev Support (most likely due to Knox).


----------



## abdel12345 (Jan 22, 2014)

RocketScientist97 said:


> Thought I would throw out an interactive topic for the analytical types who like to shop by specs and details rather than price when selecting a new phone.
> 
> 
> Rank the following in terms of your preference in selecting a new phone:
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd add battery to that. The main reason I want to switch to an lg g2 is because of battery and most other stuff is similar to nexus 5

Sent from my white LG Nexus 5


----------



## pärkkälä (Jan 23, 2014)

jy91 said:


> I am coming to the end of my contract here in a week and I have done a ton of research and narrowed it down to the Moto Droid Maxx and the Note 3. I'm torn as to which to get. These are the pros and cons I've come up with.
> 
> Note 3
> PRO: Screen, raw power, removable battery/expandable storage
> ...

Click to collapse



But iPhones doesn't usually have sdcard slots. I have a 64 gb card, so Android phones have More storage(16+64 GB)

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gull_s_777 (Jan 23, 2014)

abdel12345 said:


> I'd add battery to that. The main reason I want to switch to an lg g2 is because of battery and most other stuff is similar to nexus 5
> 
> Sent from my white LG Nexus 5

Click to collapse



I wanna switch to One Max as i am not into rooting, so don't care for dev support. Just want a stable phone with big screen and great battery.
I guess it's a good option for stock user?


----------



## Traine (Jan 23, 2014)

Im wondering if the Lg G pro is good or not

Sent from my GT-I9205 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdel12345 (Jan 24, 2014)

gull_s_777 said:


> I wanna switch to One Max as i am not into rooting, so don't care for dev support. Just want a stable phone with big screen and great battery.
> I guess it's a good option for stock user?

Click to collapse



Yeah if you don't mind getting stuck on a certain android version. After a little they probably won't update it anymore

Sent from my white LG Nexus 5


----------



## alvster (Jan 24, 2014)

I dont think battery is an excuse. Every smartphones uses lots of battery. The higher the specs, the heavier the drain. 

If you love flashing roms and stuffs, just go for any phone you want, dont think about battery.

Sent from my Xperia Live with Walkman using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mhoss48 (Jan 24, 2014)

^ nop, not really. The higher the.specs the higher the battery drain is.wrong. the new SoC are getting so small that they are consuming less power. Take the S800 it is the "strongest" one used but uses less power than the S600/S4 Exynox of last year. 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## gull_s_777 (Jan 24, 2014)

mhoss48 said:


> Take the S800 it is the "strongest" one used but uses less power than the S600/S4 Exynox of last year.

Click to collapse



Is it wise to get a S600 phone now as i am considering One Max. But if i look at the chipset/camera i find myself leaning to G2.


----------



## mhoss48 (Jan 24, 2014)

gull_s_777 said:


> Is it wise to get a S600 phone now as i am considering One Max. But if i look at the chipset/camera i find myself leaning to G2.

Click to collapse



I've never used the One Max,  but it is a huge Htc One. The One was supper snappy. I assume the Max is the same. The battery on the Max is huge and will last long. 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## donk165 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi there. 

I'm looking for a new phone to get in the next few months. I'm only really after a mid range device around the same specs as my Optimus L9. The L9 is good but its missing an auto brightness sensor, and 4g LTE, would like my next phone to have these features, a notification light would be good also. I'm leaning towards the Sony Xperia SP but I've never had a Sony so I don't know what they are like for OS updates and support? 

Any other phones that meet those specs? I'm looking to spend around £200 (buying in the UK)

Thanks

Sent from my LG-P768 using xda app-developers app


----------



## abdel12345 (Jan 24, 2014)

donk165 said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I'm looking for a new phone to get in the next few months. I'm only really after a mid range device around the same specs as my Optimus L9. The L9 is good but its missing an auto brightness sensor, and 4g LTE, would like my next phone to have these features, a notification light would be good also. I'm leaning towards the Sony Xperia SP but I've never had a Sony so I don't know what they are like for OS updates and support?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Moto g?

Sent from my white LG Nexus 5


----------



## [email protected]#u77 (Jan 24, 2014)

donk165 said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I'm looking for a new phone to get in the next few months. I'm only really after a mid range device around the same specs as my Optimus L9. The L9 is good but its missing an auto brightness sensor, and 4g LTE, would like my next phone to have these features, a notification light would be good also. I'm leaning towards the Sony Xperia SP but I've never had a Sony so I don't know what they are like for OS updates and support?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi you can by a Sony. They are unbreakable. I had 2 and, the support and updates are very good. If you will choose to root it same lot of information about them and easy in using.:good::good::good:    Moto G it same good, but i do not know about the support and updates. I read in internet about them.


----------



## Felimenta97 (Jan 24, 2014)

donk165 said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I'm looking for a new phone to get in the next few months. I'm only really after a mid range device around the same specs as my Optimus L9. The L9 is good but its missing an auto brightness sensor, and 4g LTE, would like my next phone to have these features, a notification light would be good also. I'm leaning towards the Sony Xperia SP but I've never had a Sony so I don't know what they are like for OS updates and support?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The Moto G is a good cheap phone, but it doesn't have LTE. The Xperia SP should get the 4.4 but probably not much else...

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## supersobbie (Jan 24, 2014)

*Verizon phones coming Or jump ship*

My contract is up in a few months and my HTC Rezound just crashed.  I was wondering if there are any new verizon phones that are worth waiting for.  The only phone from Verizon that I am really looking at is the HTC One but that is already 1 year old.  I have read about the HTC One 2 (M8) but have not read anything on release date.  I don't really want the note 3 as I am not into the big screens.

It just seems like Verizon is falling off on good phones (Obviously the HTC One and S5 are good but already getting old).  I am tempted to leave them for T-Moble or Sprint (They buy out contracts around here) and get the google nexus 5 if they have nothing coming out...  Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated?

Thanks,
SuperSobbie


----------



## tayjohns46994 (Jan 24, 2014)

*New Device Tonight (Sprint)*

I am looking to pick up a New device tonight on the Sprint Network I am hoping to get the most future proof phone I can. My wishlist includes a solid camera (as I will be a new father in about a month) and don't want to lug around two devices. Also I would like it to have a solid battery life. Current phone is a Note 2 however i would like it to be a smaller device if possible. Thanks Any input is welcome. IOS Android. I'm no fan boy just want a solid device.


----------



## pbzevo (Jan 24, 2014)

Ive got 300 on hand and I want a tab w quad core hdmi out and 2gb ram. Been looking at a refurbished sg note 10.1 but I've also seen several competitors on ebay w non branded tabs. Mainly pipo,  ainol, and I looked at the Asus Vivotab. Any suggestions?


----------



## DaemonBreed (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey guys.

I'm trying to determine which phone is better from a gaming point of view the Ace 3 (GT-S7270) or the SIII Mini (I8190), I have looked at the comparison on GSMArena and am not entirely sure which to choose. 

Which hardware combination would be better for gaming the Broadcom VideoCore IV and Broadcom BCM21664 of the Ace 3, or the Mali-400 and NovaThor U8420 of the S3 Mini

The following is a summary of my research:


----------



## milestegfreeze (Jan 25, 2014)

DaemonBreed said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I'm trying to determine which phone is better from a gaming point of view the Ace 3 (GT-S7270) or the SIII Mini (I8190), I have looked at the comparison on GSMArena and am not entirely sure which to choose.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ace 3 is a lot better than s3mini. I've never had an ace 3 in hands but i've seen the s3mini and it's definitely not the phone for gaming.

Look at the Sony xperia sp. Cheap and powerful.

Envoyé depuis mon Nexus 4 avec Tapatalk 4


----------



## ionut.laurentiu.state (Jan 25, 2014)

*Xperia Z1 or Nexus 5 or LG G2*

Hello Everyone,

I am currently the proud owner of the GS2 Int, with PAC rom and other goodies, all found here on XDA.
I am looking too upgrade to a newer phone, as my GS2 seems a bit sluggish, and I'm pretty sure it doesn't compare with the SnapDragon 800 or 2GB RAM or Adreno 330.

What I look for in my new phone:

1 Specs:
Yes, I want to see how it feels to use the SnpDrg 800 + Adreno 330 + 2GB RAM + A slightly bigger screen than GS2. So a flagship, prepared to pay the money for high end. I know there are some phones out there with these specs, I'm just not decided on which one is worth it.

2 Durability:
I do not expect the new phone to withstand a ridiculous amount of torture, but if I drop it (as I sometimes do), I don't want my screen to shatter right off, I'll get the "almost cover" as I call them, and the screen protection plastic thingy.

3 Size:
Now, here's the problem with the new phones from my POV. I don't want my phone to cover 99% of my face. I believe GS2 has a decent screen, although a little bit larger wouldn't hurt. I guess I'm looking for something 5 - 5.2 Inches, anything larger just isn't for me.

4 Camera:
Although I'm not taking pictures a lot, I've only owned 8MP cameras on my phones, so I would like your opinion if the 13 or 20.7 MP is a radical change. Yes, I'm talking about the xperia, but from what I've seen, the function for the 20MP is limited, since it works only in some circumstances, most of the time switching to 8MP.

5 Design: 
I'm a fan of square-ish phones, like the GS2, Xperia, etc. I'm a Samsung fan, but with the GS3-4 they lost me solely because of the design. I just don't like almost rounded bottoms and tops like the above mentioned. The Nexus 5 is a compromise between the 2, since I kinda like it and I kinda don't.

6 Popularity:
And here I mean, which are the most popular phones. In my opinion, the most popular one, will have the largest community here on XDA. Since I'm a lurker here for 2 years now, and recently joined the herd, I believe that the most popular phone will have the strongest support and thus the fastest development when it comes to XDA Community Improvements.


I'm on the fence, but I like these phones: 

Xperia Z1: 
+ Design - Specs - Size - Camera 
- Crash test (Android Authority) - Popularity (???) - I would like to know if I should wait for Z1S

LG G2:
+ Specs - Size - Camera (OIS) - Don't know it's popularity.
- Design (corners) - Durability (tests I've seen put me on the 50 - 50 - good, but not that good)
NOTE: I'd like to ask here the display + and - as I'm confused about the advantages each one has :
TFT Capacitive Screen VS Triluminous VS True HD IPS 
Nexus 5:
+ Specs ( save the fact that no SD card can be mounted) - Screen - Design SO/SO
- Battery is only 2300 - Durability (as seen on Android Authority) - Camera ( only 8 MP)

Of course I know as many people, that many preferences, so this is NOT a "Best Phone" post, but rather asking you what was your experience with the above phones. Please keep in mind that English is not my first language, so there's a 99% chance I've made mistakes.
Also if you have another recommendation, another phone I haven't though about, it will be more than welcomed.
Apologies for the LONG post, I just wanted to be as thorough as possible.
Gratitude in advance for your time taken to read this and your help..


----------



## milestegfreeze (Jan 25, 2014)

@ionut.laurentiu.state

You've got pretty much everything covered in your post.

Z1 if you like squares phone that's the one. It feel very strongly build.

Nexus 5 very complete for a relatively low price and first to get new android features.

LG G2 is the most beautiful phone I've ever seen. The only problem is the relatively bad perspectives for lg future in smartphones industry.


----------



## gull_s_777 (Jan 25, 2014)

mhoss48 said:


> I've never used the One Max,  but it is a huge Htc One. The One was supper snappy. I assume the Max is the same. The battery on the Max is huge and will last long.

Click to collapse



Yes it is huge One with OIS removed and microsd slot added.

Battery is the best on One Max, even better than G2. 
It is super snapy as per reviews and don't struggle even on most demanding games.
Huge Super LCD3 is one of the best out there. 
Then there are killer speakers.
And not to mention its looks. 
A very tempting package for me if i can overlook the fact that i am not getting best chipset available. I"ll be upgrading from One X.










ionut.laurentiu.state said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am currently the proud owner of the GS2 Int, with PAC rom and other goodies, all found here on XDA.
> I am looking too upgrade to a newer phone, as my GS2 seems a bit sluggish, and I'm pretty sure it doesn't compare with the SnapDragon 800 or 2GB RAM or Adreno 330.
> ...

Click to collapse



Xperia has too huge bezels for me making it much bigger than it should be. Not very premium look.
Nexus's plain Android interface would bore me to death in a week i am afraid. (HTC user since 3 years)
Lg G2 seems pretty cool in all aspects. 

I would also like to know that how does IPS LCD in G2 compare to Super LCD3 used by HTC. I know that Note 3's pentile matrix don't come close to these in terms of crispness/clarity.


----------



## rokuwinds (Jan 25, 2014)

*Choice between Nokia Lumia720, iPhone 4, HTC OneS*

Hello everybody!

I want to buy a phone (used one) but I cannot decide which one is the best choice - Nokia Lumia 720, HTC OneS or iPhone 4.
Let me make clear for what I use my phone:* Facebook+Chat( the most important), calls, TXTs, a lot of Music(local, Spotify, DI.fm, Soundcloud),camera (very important), browsing on the internet, checking mails, WhatsApp, Viber and that is as a whole.
*
And here is what I like/dislike about every one of these phones:
*Nokia Lumia 720:*
+Great build quality and design
+Expandable memory
+Good camera
+ Nokia Apps and Navigation
-Average Display (low resolution)
? Windows Phone - I do not know how well is developed the platform compared to the other two, is it stable.What is the quality of the most used apps which I mentioned above. And I do not know how long the device will be supported by Microsoft.

*iPhone 4:*
+Great build quality and design
+Great 5MPx shooter
+Rich app ecosystem
+ Very Good display
-iOS 7 seems to be little bit laggy and the device will not receive any further software support

*HTC OneS*:
+Great build quality
+Very good 8MPx shooter
+ Rich app ecosystem, but it's quality is not as good as the Apple's one
+Good display
+Possibility to install the newest android after rooting
- Android is full of bugs and ugly

I have to point out that i really love Windows Phone, but I am not sure is it the best choice in this case.
I would be very grateful, If you help me with the choice.

Thank You!
_
p.s.: I am sorry for my bad English, I am not native speaker. _


----------



## omarvel0us (Jan 26, 2014)

Galaxy phones are really good! Galaxy s3,s4,note 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gull_s_777 (Jan 26, 2014)

rokuwinds said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> I want to buy a phone (used one) but I cannot decide which one is the best choice - Nokia Lumia 720, HTC OneS or iPhone 4.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know about other phones but Android is not buggy and ugly at least when it comes to HTC. 
Sense is currently the most polished and beautiful skin out there.


----------



## mhoss48 (Jan 26, 2014)

rokuwinds said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> I want to buy a phone (used one) but I cannot decide which one is the best choice - Nokia Lumia 720, HTC OneS or iPhone 4.
> Let me make clear for what I use my phone:* Facebook+Chat( the most important), calls, TXTs, a lot of Music(local, Spotify, DI.fm, Soundcloud),camera (very important), browsing on the internet, checking mails, WhatsApp, Viber and that is as a whole.
> ...

Click to collapse



If u can get the One S with the Snapdragon S4 instead the S3, and if u can get the One X, has official 4.2.2

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## insomaniacdev (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey frndz help me  which device i should buy my budget is 7000 it can be of any manufacturer. Plx tell the name of device in which der r custom roms also availablr

Sent from my GT-S5282 using Tapatalk


----------



## rokuwinds (Jan 26, 2014)

mhoss48 said:


> If u can get the One S with the Snapdragon S4 instead the S3, and if u can get the One X, has official 4.2.2
> 
> Sent from my LG G2

Click to collapse



I can pick between only these tree devices.




gull_s_777 said:


> I don't know about other phones but Android is not buggy and ugly at least when it comes to HTC.
> Sense is currently the most polished and beautiful skin out there.

Click to collapse



 Well, I do not like HTC Sense, If I have to get HTC OneS I will not leave it with the original rom. I prefer stock Android look but version 4.4.  




omarvel0us said:


> Galaxy phones are really good! Galaxy s3,s4,note
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



 I do not like Samsung phones they are extremely ugly for my taste 


But What is your opinion about Windows Phone 8 + Nokia Black Update?


----------



## cubbieswin (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi guys, It's time for my upgrade on Sprint.  I'm looking at Android phones.  I can't decide from the usual suspects.  Nexus 5, LG G2, HTC One, HTC One Max, Galaxy S4, Moto X.

Question for you guys.  An annoying issue for my current phone is that the notification volume and ringtone volume are linked.  This is a pain for me when I want to sleep.  I want phone calls to wake me up but I want everything else silent.  Last I heard, this was a problem due to HTC's design.  Are the volumes seperated on the phones?


----------



## hjkimbrian (Jan 26, 2014)

cubbieswin said:


> Hi guys, It's time for my upgrade on Sprint.  I'm looking at Android phones.  I can't decide from the usual suspects.  Nexus 5, LG G2, HTC One, HTC One Max, Galaxy S4, Moto X.
> 
> Question for you guys.  An annoying issue for my current phone is that the notification volume and ringtone volume are linked.  This is a pain for me when I want to sleep.  I want phone calls to wake me up but I want everything else silent.  Last I heard, this was a problem due to HTC's design.  Are the volumes seperated on the phones?

Click to collapse



For Galaxy S4, on Samsung's Touchwiz, where should be an option for turning off certain types of notifications based on the time of the day. 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## mhoss48 (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey, i am due to sell my LG G2 due for extremly bad resale value. (Bought it for 640 29days ago, now its 550) i want a good phone, must be fast. Am leaning for the 5s for great value. Also the Note 3. What are ur thoughts ? S4 and xperia z-z1 are out of options 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## abdel12345 (Jan 26, 2014)

cubbieswin said:


> Hi guys, It's time for my upgrade on Sprint.  I'm looking at Android phones.  I can't decide from the usual suspects.  Nexus 5, LG G2, HTC One, HTC One Max, Galaxy S4, Moto X.
> 
> Question for you guys.  An annoying issue for my current phone is that the notification volume and ringtone volume are linked.  This is a pain for me when I want to sleep.  I want phone calls to wake me up but I want everything else silent.  Last I heard, this was a problem due to HTC's design.  Are the volumes seperated on the phones?

Click to collapse



You could set the default notification sound to none but then it would be off the whole time.

Sent from my white LG Nexus 5


----------



## RocketScientist97 (Jan 26, 2014)

I know there has been progress in taming Samsung's knox security in the past 3 months or so.  I've searched around xda & other forums, but I can't seem to find a clear answer to a few questions... 
1. Has a way to unlock the bootloader been developed/discovered? 
2. If not, what does this prevent you from being able to do. compared to fully rooted/unlocked devices? 
3. Is the phone so great that it's worth putting up with the various limitations & workarounds?


----------



## zopper (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi, I currently own HTC Desire HD. I have tried some ROMs with android 4.x to keep it longer from becoming obsolote, but its performance is definitely becoming the weight. So I'm looking for a newer device. I'm not looking for current hi-end, but rather for previous generation.

I found it hard to find something in the flood of smartphones over the last two years, so I'm asking you for a suggestion. _Just list of devices you think could be interesting for me is ok._

What devices I'm looking for:
First of all, I would like devices with support for Cyanogen mod.
I definitely don't want anything with bigger diagonal than 4.3" (the Desire HD's size), but also not much smaller. 4 inches would be great.
Also, I would prefer some kind of OLED display instead of LCD, but this is not mandatory.
GPS, decent camera with (diode) flashlight, 3.5 jack and so should not be a problem, I think most of devices has them.
Some decent battery life would be definitely good. I know this depends on usage, but I do not want is as a gaming machine nor ebook reader.
My top price is around 200 Euro, but you can include also more expensive - if it would be really good thing, I can go up a little. And I'm ok with buying it on ebay, so it doesn't need to be still in distribution.


In short, the main reason why I want upgrade from the HTC Desire HD is the performance. Were it better*, I would keep it another year or two.

Thank you for any suggestion.

_*With fresh ROM, it is good, but on the edge - anything more installed is getting it visibly slower, and I do not want to make hard reset every two months._


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## jayc137 (Jan 26, 2014)

mhoss48 said:


> Hey, i am due to sell my LG G2 due for extremly bad resale value. (Bought it for 640 29days ago, now its 550) i want a good phone, must be fast. Am leaning for the 5s for great value. Also the Note 3. What are ur thoughts ? S4 and xperia z-z1 are out of options
> 
> Sent from my LG G2

Click to collapse



5S is great 
Note 3 is also great barring KNOX 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## VaccaThreeSixteen (Jan 26, 2014)

cubbieswin said:


> Hi guys, It's time for my upgrade on Sprint.  I'm looking at Android phones.  I can't decide from the usual suspects.  Nexus 5, LG G2, HTC One, HTC One Max, Galaxy S4, Moto X.
> 
> Question for you guys.  An annoying issue for my current phone is that the notification volume and ringtone volume are linked.  This is a pain for me when I want to sleep.  I want phone calls to wake me up but I want everything else silent.  Last I heard, this was a problem due to HTC's design.  Are the volumes seperated on the phones?

Click to collapse



Id say go for the nexus 5... No too big, not too small, extremely powerful with the snapdragon 800, beautiful, amazing, clear, sharp (ect.) 5" display, exclusive kit kat update, only phone that can use ART runtime, could go on for days...

Although the camera ain't the greatest and not the best battery life (although underclocking, undervolting ect. I've managed to get 6 and a half hours screen on time so not too shabby), it's still one beast of a phone for £350 (sorry, not American!).

Hope this helped, you should defo look into it 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:15 PM ----------




mhoss48 said:


> Hey, i am due to sell my LG G2 due for extremly bad resale value. (Bought it for 640 29days ago, now its 550) i want a good phone, must be fast. Am leaning for the 5s for great value. Also the Note 3. What are ur thoughts ? S4 and xperia z-z1 are out of options
> 
> Sent from my LG G2

Click to collapse



5s is simple, and not as customizable as note 3, although note 3 is massive, and 5s is not so massive at all... 5s is powerful, but not as powerful as note 3... So of you really want a mix of power, customizability (as well as simplicity), and size, I'd say go for the nexus 5, I couldn't recommend it enough! It comes with kit kat which in my opinion is extremely user friendly (coming from an iPhone 4S user), 5" screen, and is one hell of a powerhouse!! All of this for £350 is definitely value... Like I said in my other post:


"Id say go for the nexus 5... No too big, not too small, extremely powerful with the snapdragon 800, beautiful, amazing, clear, sharp (ect.) 5" display, exclusive kit kat update, only phone that can use ART runtime, could go on for days...

Although the camera ain't the greatest and not the best battery life (although underclocking, undervolting ect. I've managed to get 6 and a half hours screen on time so not too shabby), it's still one beast of a phone for £350 (sorry, not American!)."


Hope this helped you


----------



## mhoss48 (Jan 26, 2014)

Nexus 5 in lebanon is 550$. And its still an LG 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## DroidAddict101 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hello all.

Almost time for an upgrade on verizon. Here is what is most important to me....

1. Pretty solid build quality overall
2. Good Screen (the bigger the better )
3, A decent amount of development (Unlockable bootloader preferred but custom roms a must)
4. Solid headphone jack and good audio quality (I say this because every phone i've had the headphone jack starts losing the connection)

Thanks in advance for any suggestions


----------



## gull_s_777 (Jan 27, 2014)

DroidAddict101 said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Almost time for an upgrade on verizon. Here is what is most important to me....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



One Max matches your requirements. Though development is questionable.


----------



## DroidAddict101 (Jan 27, 2014)

Yeah that's kind of a big deal to me. Do you happen to know if there is at least root or any roms available?


----------



## gull_s_777 (Jan 27, 2014)

DroidAddict101 said:


> Yeah that's kind of a big deal to me. Do you happen to know if there is at least root or any roms available?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2550559

http://forum.xda-developers.com/htc-one-max/development


----------



## DroidAddict101 (Jan 27, 2014)

Cool thanks man. Hopefully some of the aosp roms will make their way over soon as I understand this is a newer device. Or maybe its time I finally learn how to port....


----------



## dakillahmasta (Jan 27, 2014)

hi forum i need help with my decission...note 3 vs note 10.1 2014 lte

i gues the 2014 is bigger value but the screen is not so nice as on the note 3...it also heard it may lag and and looks cheap...

which one yould you suggest?which is a better future investment...higher value...an so on...

i am really torn

thanks


----------



## mikejax (Jan 28, 2014)

If u r in India and ur budget is 11k, then go for S Duos 2!

Sent from my GT-S7582


----------



## Leferis (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi everyone,
So i am thinking about buying a tablet from china about 300$ .And most important things would be:

1. Pretty solid build quality overall

2. Full hd screen.

3. Speed of Cpu and gpu

Thanks for help


----------



## abdel12345 (Jan 28, 2014)

Leferis said:


> Hi everyone,
> So i am thinking about buying a tablet from china about 300$ .And most important things would be:
> 
> 1. Pretty solid build quality overall
> ...

Click to collapse



Buy a nexus 7 for 200 something or a nexus 10 from amazon at 300 for 16 GB. It'll be better than a Chinese tablet.

Sent from my white LG Nexus 5


----------



## gull_s_777 (Jan 28, 2014)

DroidAddict101 said:


> Cool thanks man. Hopefully some of the aosp roms will make their way over soon as I understand this is a newer device. Or maybe its time I finally learn how to port....

Click to collapse



Best of luck  
I am myself craving for a phablet with huge screen and i have pretty much my mind set on One Max.


----------



## cubbieswin (Jan 28, 2014)

I just wanted to follow-up since I asked for suggestions.  I decided to go with the LG G2 after weighing cost and features for upgrading on Sprint.  I can't get the 32GB Nexus 5 through a Sprint upgrade option (though Sprint, Best Buy, Amazon, etc).  So comparing a 16 GB Nexus 5 with less battery life against the LG G2 made it a pretty easy choice.

If I do anything to the LG G2, it will be to root it to remove some bloatware.  I don't think I want to mess with custom ROMs this round.  Developer support has always been hit or miss and when they abandon a phone, it really sucks.

I'm not a fan of the buttons on the back of the LG G2 but I'll deal with it.  I wish they had stuck with a regular volume rocker on the side and power button on top.  When I blindly feel for the button on the back, my fingers can initially end up on the camera, the power button, etc.  I don't like groping at a general area.


----------



## Quikster (Jan 28, 2014)

*Moto X or Nexus 5?*

I was leaning toward the Nexus 5 to replace my aging HTC One S, but with this current sale (I registered just in case I decide to get one) the Moto X is actually $50.00 cheaper than a Nexus 5. From what I've been able to tell the Moto X gets better battery life and people really like the touchless controls they've added. With the prices as close as they are now which would you pick today and why?
Thanks,
Phillip


----------



## jayc137 (Jan 29, 2014)

Quikster said:


> I was leaning toward the Nexus 5 to replace my aging HTC One S, but with this current sale (I registered just in case I decide to get one) the Moto X is actually $50.00 cheaper than a Nexus 5. From what I've been able to tell the Moto X gets better battery life and people really like the touchless controls they've added. With the prices as close as they are now which would you pick today and why?
> Thanks,
> Phillip

Click to collapse



Both are good ones 
Go for the MotoX if you like all that stuff 
If you like pure AOSP and dev support go for Nexus 5

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatdude02 (Jan 29, 2014)

Quikster said:


> I was leaning toward the Nexus 5 to replace my aging HTC One S, but with this current sale (I registered just in case I decide to get one) the Moto X is actually $50.00 cheaper than a Nexus 5. From what I've been able to tell the Moto X gets better battery life and people really like the touchless controls they've added. With the prices as close as they are now which would you pick today and why?
> Thanks,
> Phillip

Click to collapse



I've come from the Nexus 4 (not quite the same) and I picked up the Moto X the other day and I will not be going back! Specs tell half the story on this phone. The screen is amazing with the OLED and the battery life is phenomenal! Touch less controls are neat but the major feature I love is active notifications! I think Motorola got this phone right and that it is easily worth the money. It's pretty much as close to a Nexus device that you can get, but just a little better.

That's just my two cents! Best of luck to you.

Sent from my XT1058 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Matt-24 (Jan 29, 2014)

Stock android is noto for everyone.. If you're not a modder just go for the moto x

You'll find a good comparison between the two in MKBHD YouTube channel

Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Quikster (Jan 29, 2014)

Matt-24 said:


> Stock android is noto for everyone.. If you're not a modder just go for the moto x
> 
> You'll find a good comparison between the two in MKBHD YouTube channel
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I usually do, but then after a while I just want my phone to work and stop messing with it all the time. On my current HTC one s, I kept it up to date until CM 10.1, at which point I just wanted a working phone and stopped keeping up with the updates as they required me to reflash it again. So maybe the Moto X would be better.


----------



## Meecht (Jan 29, 2014)

I use a Samsung Captivate (SGH-I897) which is really starting to show its age.  It has a small "dead zone" where the touchscreen doesn't register and it's just overall sluggish.  I've decided to use my tax return to upgrade it, but I'm not up-to-date on the latest Android phones, so I could use some advice on what to buy.

My provider is Straight Talk, and I would estimate my budget to be $500.  Of course, I would prefer to not go that high.  I don't need the latest and greatest because I mainly use my phone for texting and internet, but I would still like to have a nice phone.  I'm not against getting a used/refurb phone as they can usually be wiped back to factory, and I'll probably put the latest CyanogenMod on it, anyway.

Any suggestions?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## abdel12345 (Jan 29, 2014)

Meecht said:


> I use a Samsung Captivate (SGH-I897) which is really starting to show its age.  It has a small "dead zone" where the touchscreen doesn't register and it's just overall sluggish.  I've decided to use my tax return to upgrade it, but I'm not up-to-date on the latest Android phones, so I could use some advice on what to buy.
> 
> My provider is Straight Talk, and I would estimate my budget to be $500.  Of course, I would prefer to not go that high.  I don't need the latest and greatest because I mainly use my phone for texting and internet, but I would still like to have a nice phone.  I'm not against getting a used/refurb phone as they can usually be wiped back to factory, and I'll probably put the latest CyanogenMod on it, anyway.
> 
> Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



Well if you don't need the latest and greatest as you said you can probably get a moto x with nice features and it will still probably be updated and it has a great build for an overall good price. Right now it's on sale. Used to be 400 now it's on sale for 325

Sent from my white LG Nexus 5


----------



## phi7ip (Jan 30, 2014)

A secondhand s3 can now be found 250-300$ range great specs acceptable camera nice size screen :good:


----------



## Niiik (Jan 30, 2014)

I currently have this Samsung GT-s6102. I installed custom ROM but I am looking forward to buy a good phone in exchange of this old one. Does this S6102 have any value if I wanna sell it second hand? Its still under warranty, the phone was so annoying that I thought to hell with warranty, m gonna root it. Warranty gonna end next month.

Secondly, for the new phone I am confused between so many brands. Can spend upto Indian rupees 10k. Should atleast have decent RAM with decent storage, ICS or jellybean is preferred. Should have camera with auto-focus feature.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 30, 2014)

Niiik said:


> I currently have this Samsung GT-s6102. I installed custom ROM but I am looking forward to buy a good phone in exchange of this old one. Does this S6102 have any value if I wanna sell it second hand? Its still under warranty, the phone was so annoying that I thought to hell with warranty, m gonna root it. Warranty gonna end next month.
> 
> Secondly, for the new phone I am confused between so many brands. Can spend upto Indian rupees 10k. Should atleast have decent RAM with decent storage, ICS or jellybean is preferred. Should have camera with auto-focus feature.

Click to collapse



Galaxy Y has next to nil resale value.
Better keep it in airplane mode with everything uninstalled and wiped,, and use it as an mp3 player on long trips.. :good:
And about the new device, in your budget with around 500 or so more, you can simply not find a better phone than the Xperia M.
A Snapdragon S4 processor, 1gig RAM, 4.2.2 updated, great 1750 battery, front & back cam with flash.
Nope, doesn't get better.


----------



## jdelano (Jan 30, 2014)

*What line of phones for root and custom roms - going forward*

Hey there

I've been on the Samsung bandwagon since well the Instinct, Moment (started rooting here on AMS website), Epic and now my S3.
I'm so disappointed in their choice to lock the boot loader on their devices recently (KNOX). I got my S3 on 6/21/2012 and skipped 4.3 Once that update came out I jumped to AOSP KitKat ROMs.

I'm just thinking ahead to what line of devices to consider next, I know Nexus is the next most likely candidate as it is all about AOSP and has a good development base. Their problem is they don't always pack the latest hardware because of their position in the market.

I happened upon this on the Sony's mobile site. Which surprised me and instantly added their line of devices on my radar. Checking the Xperia Z forum it looks like there is a fair amount of development.

Motorola (which was just sold to Lenovo) has SafeStrap 
LG G2 looks to be pretty well supported as well.

Any current Samsung Galaxy users considering same?  Anyone on those device lines currently have issues/likes with them?

I appreciate your assistance and suggestions.


----------



## abdel12345 (Jan 30, 2014)

jdelano said:


> Hey there
> 
> I've been on the Samsung bandwagon since well the Instinct, Moment (started rooting here on AMS website), Epic and now my S3.
> I'm so disappointed in their choice to lock the boot loader on their devices recently (KNOX). I got my S3 on 6/21/2012 and skipped 4.3 Once that update came out I jumped to AOSP KitKat ROMs.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well Sony might not be so supportive anymore but I think it's just T-Mobiles fault but the xperia z1s is locked and can't unlock but again I think that's because of tmobile. I'd say Motorola is a good choice and the g2. Also the nexus 5 has great hardware. Not sure where you got your info from but it's almost the same as g2. Difference is the g2 has slightly bigger screen (.2 inches more), bigger battery (this is a major difference. 3000 vs 2300 in nexus 5), and camera which is 13 mp vs 8 mp. The nexus 5 still takes great photos but it sucks at video recording (real dark but it's apparently soft ware issue because different camera mods fix it)

Sent from my white LG Nexus 5


----------



## patel_s (Jan 31, 2014)

*help*

is it good to have a low end mediatake tab for daily use ?


----------



## mhoss48 (Jan 31, 2014)

My friend wants to buy a phone, he is.down to Z1 and Htc one.pls share ur opinions and list the pros and cons of each 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## ykota89 (Jan 31, 2014)

jdelano said:


> Hey there
> 
> I've been on the Samsung bandwagon since well the Instinct, Moment (started rooting here on AMS website), Epic and now my S3.
> I'm so disappointed in their choice to lock the boot loader on their devices recently (KNOX). I got my S3 on 6/21/2012 and skipped 4.3 Once that update came out I jumped to AOSP KitKat ROMs.
> ...

Click to collapse



I would suggest going with LG because the phones are getting ridiculously amazing. I have an an optimus g and it has been the tits ever since I got it about a year ago. With @houstonn's PA 4.4.2 this phone has been amazing. And @houstonn develops for the HTC One, Optimus G, and the G2.


----------



## ptc62 (Jan 31, 2014)

Need some assistance in making a decision.  I'm torn for 3 different devices for a few different reasons, I'll list them below.  Any guidance is very much appreciated:

Nokia 1020
 - Been a long time Android user, tried the iPhone 3g way back when.  I've been thinking about going full circle and giving Windows phone a try.
 - A little worried that a newer windows phone is right around with corner with MWC right around the corner
 - Really worried about having to migrate my google services to microsoft's offerings.

Nexus 5
 - Swore up and down my next droid would be a nexus
 - A little worried that a new nexus is around the corner, wasn't the 5 released mid year last year?
 - Might be last opportunity to get a nexus if rumors are true about google going the GPE route over nexus
 - $399 is cheap for what it is, but it's still $399 and I'm paying for subsidy through AT&T anyway

Moto X
 - $99 dollars if I renew my contract
 - Get to stay with droid ecosystem
 - Worried about software upgrades, but currently have GS3 so I'm already trained on not getting prompt updates anyway I guess.

Thanks again for your thoughts and opinions!


----------



## thatdude02 (Jan 31, 2014)

ptc62 said:


> Need some assistance in making a decision.  I'm torn for 3 different devices for a few different reasons, I'll list them below.  Any guidance is very much appreciated:
> 
> Nokia 1020
> - Been a long time Android user, tried the iPhone 3g way back when.  I've been thinking about going full circle and giving Windows phone a try.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I would recommend 2 out of 3 of those choices. I can't really say much about the windows phone, but anyway here goes. 

Nexus 5 

If you are a 100% flashaholic looking for something with tons of ROMs and hacking ability go for this phone. Snapdragon 800 on board and 2gb of RAM; this baby will fly. Keep in mind no expandable storage though. Also since it is a Nexus it will be getting updates first. I had a Nexus 4 and loved it. I think you will really like this phone if you get it. 

Moto X

Well I used to have the Nexus 4 and came to this phone; won't be going back any time soon. Yes, specs aren't amazing when it comes to this phone, however there is something to be said about a device being built around a specialty processor! Yes it is dual core for day to day use, but it is no slouch. The best part is the battery life you will get with this phone. My Nexus, I had to run to the charger after half a day, but the Moto X I could use twice as much and not have to worry about it all day. The AMOLED screen is beautiful! Not to mention the features built over a near vanilla android! Touch less controls and active display are two amazing features hard to replicate on other devices because the phone's processor was built for it! I also much prefer the form factor of this device in hand with the curved back and dimple in the back of it. Oh and just got the 4.4.2 update (Rogers phones were the last to get the update). 

Can you tell I'm a fan of the Moto X? Haha

Either way I think you will enjoy your new device I just think that the subtle features of the Moto X will win you over because I really don't see the need to root this device. The Nexus 5 I would recommend only if you absolutely need those custom ROMs on your phone. 

Best of luck! 

Sent from my XT1058 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Shinzaemon (Jan 31, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy Note 3 or Google Nexus 5 ?


----------



## DroidFantasy121 (Feb 1, 2014)

A bit confused between Samsung Galaxy Note 3 or LG G2. Screen size doesnt matter alot to me. Just asking review about these 
two phones so I can choose.


----------



## mhoss48 (Feb 1, 2014)

Both phones are great and plenty fast, its just if u want lg ui or touchwiz. And pricing

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## gull_s_777 (Feb 1, 2014)

DroidFantasy121 said:


> A bit confused between Samsung Galaxy Note 3 or LG G2. Screen size doesnt matter alot to me. Just asking review about these
> two phones so I can choose.

Click to collapse



I would go with G2 if bigger screen is not the requirement. Also LG's UI is lesser evil of the two. 
OIS camera and 400+ppi IPS LCD+Better looks+Better battery life
All points to G2.


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 1, 2014)

G2's screen is better but smaller and all those things above for g2 but 3gb ram and S pen for n3 

I would say try them both before  buying them ,both are awesome in their own ways


----------



## jorgeabe99 (Feb 2, 2014)

ptc62 said:


> Need some assistance in making a decision.  I'm torn for 3 different devices for a few different reasons, I'll list them below.  Any guidance is very much appreciated:
> 
> Nokia 1020
> - Been a long time Android user, tried the iPhone 3g way back when.  I've been thinking about going full circle and giving Windows phone a try.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 5 and Moto X are the best option. Both are perfectly hardware-balanced devices which results in great prices.
Moto X has proven not to have software upgrades problems at all.

---------- Post added at 09:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 PM ----------




Quikster said:


> I was leaning toward the Nexus 5 to replace my aging HTC One S, but with this current sale (I registered just in case I decide to get one) the Moto X is actually $50.00 cheaper than a Nexus 5. From what I've been able to tell the Moto X gets better battery life and people really like the touchless controls they've added. With the prices as close as they are now which would you pick today and why?
> Thanks,
> Phillip

Click to collapse



Both are perfectly hardware-balanced devices, but for $50 difference, I would choose the slight newest Nexus 5, which has a 1080p display and a bit more robust hardware (thinking to the future).
The Nexus 5 has the original Android version, which means you get an perfectly polished UI and experience using this phone. Moto X also has a similar experience.


----------



## Jesusv (Feb 2, 2014)

What is a good android phone for someone who is poor and wants a screen size of at least 4 inches or bigger and kitkat?  I came to this forum in hopes someone would port kitkat to the LG C800. Can someone make it happen?


----------



## mhoss48 (Feb 2, 2014)

Moto G is the best for u, 4.5' 720p display, quad core and official 4.4 kitkat

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## robgee789 (Feb 2, 2014)

hey guys im looking to upgrade my htc sensation xe as its getting old now lol, but im after a big screen (5 inch) and good battery and decent storage with a sd card slot. i hoping to get all this for under £250 any suggestions


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Jesusv (Feb 2, 2014)

mhoss48 said:


> Moto G is the best for u, 4.5' 720p display, quad core and official 4.4 kitkat
> 
> Sent from my LG G2

Click to collapse



Do you know if it can get 4G speeds?


----------



## robgee789 (Feb 2, 2014)

Jesusv said:


> Do you know if it can get 4G speeds?

Click to collapse



I don't think so mate

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## codebam (Feb 2, 2014)

I'd say you should get the Nexus 5. Either that or the Moto X. Matters what you prefer. If you really like updates the Nexus 5 will get more because it's official google. But if you don't care about updates just get the Moto X. Both are good. Whichever you choose I'm sure you'd be happy with it.


----------



## alesa1988 (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello 

So, I've been travelling quite a bit lately and I really need a good desktop replacement device for when on the go (try taking a water cooled i7 with two monitors on you on a aeroplane...) Mainly for light productivity, keeping up to date with social networks and some minor 3d gaming and watching videos from flash-based websites.

My SGS4 is doing a good job so far, but having a tendancy to write large amounts of text can be tedious on a touchscreen... The fact it's only 5 inches and its tendency to keep dimming after a few minutes use makes it a strain on my eyes..


At first I thought a high end netbook would be perfect, however they are no longer sold in my country seeing the tablet boom a couple years ago, most retailers are simply not selling them anymore.. 


What would you suggest?

Musts: PHYSICAL KEYBOARD, compatibility with Adobe Flash plugins,  half decent processing power... I dont want youtube to stutter when multi tasking.  

Appreciate but not essential:  x86 based if Win8 device, solid build and not too expensive.

PS:  Would a Galaxy Tab give me advantages by being able to sync / share features with my other galaxy devices? SGS4 & SGS III Mini.


Thanks in advance.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Martinrmxda (Feb 2, 2014)

Looking for a phone that works on TMobile 1700/1900/2100 bands, thats in the sub $250 prices range preferablly around $180. 

I was considering the Moto G but like that and many other phones you cannot get the full range of bands offered by tmobile which will not work for me. Though i mostly have the 1900 mhz band in my area i do often travel through rural areas where only the 1700mhz band is offered so i really need both to have good 3G coverage. 

If anyone got sugguestions of phones within the price range and will be compatible with TMobiles service please let me know. Spec wise im lookin for something mid tier comperable with the moto g, and i dont mind going with lesser known brands (blu,zte, ect.) if they support the bands. 

Thanks guys, i trust your opinions as you'all are android enthusiasts.


----------



## Alepvn (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi guys, I just want to ask, I'm looking for the best phone in the market right now, I'm not interested in the Nexus nor the galaxy 4, I'd rather whether the LG g2 or the Samsung galaxy note 3, which one would be better (both running cyanogenmod) and where can I try them out? Thanks a million


----------



## abdel12345 (Feb 2, 2014)

Alepvn said:


> Hi guys, I just want to ask, I'm looking for the best phone in the market right now, I'm not interested in the Nexus nor the galaxy 4, I'd rather whether the LG g2 or the Samsung galaxy note 3, which one would be better (both running cyanogenmod) and where can I try them out? Thanks a million

Click to collapse



I'd say that depends on the size you want. G2 is a perfect size for me but note 3 is too big in my opinion. They both have good batteries and good processors though the note 3 has an extra GB of ram which isn't really necessary unless you run the heavy bloated touchwiz on it. The biggest difference is obviously the size and button placement, I personally just bought a g2 and will be getting it this week so I'll leave some extra feed back then.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 2, 2014)

alesa1988 said:


> Hello
> 
> So, I've been travelling quite a bit lately and I really need a good desktop replacement device for when on the go (try taking a water cooled i7 with two monitors on you on a aeroplane...) Mainly for light productivity, keeping up to date with social networks and some minor 3d gaming and watching videos from flash-based websites.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1) You can always change the screen timeout in display options to avoid screen dimming.
2) As you mentioned "Galaxy Tab give me advantages by being able to sync / share features with my other galaxy devices? SGS4 & SGS III Mini.", basically, any android tab would allow you to do so. But not a Windows tab.
And a physical keyboard being a must, you have to go for the Windows tablet.
Though personally, I'd recommend getting a Nexus 7 2013 and buying a *Minisuit* for Nexus 7.
But if budget is not an issue you can get the Xperia Tablet Z and get a suit for it.



Martinrmxda said:


> Looking for a phone that works on TMobile 1700/1900/2100 bands, thats in the sub $250 prices range preferablly around $180.
> 
> I was considering the Moto G but like that and many other phones you cannot get the full range of bands offered by tmobile which will not work for me. Though i mostly have the 1900 mhz band in my area i do often travel through rural areas where only the 1700mhz band is offered so i really need both to have good 3G coverage.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't have an idea about TMobile's catalogue being from India, I can though give you options in that price range and you can then check if it's available.
Nexus 4 is still THE best option in that price range, hard to get though since production has stopped.
You also have an option for the Xperia L.
I'm not sure about the working of other brands and also not really a fan of Mediatek processors, but you may consider this - ZTE Grand X Quad Lite.



Alepvn said:


> Hi guys, I just want to ask, I'm looking for the best phone in the market right now, I'm not interested in the Nexus nor the galaxy 4, I'd rather whether the LG g2 or the Samsung galaxy note 3, which one would be better (both running cyanogenmod) and where can I try them out? Thanks a million

Click to collapse



You should read this, it doesn't get any more comprehensive.
LG G2 vs Note 3 vs Z1


----------



## alesa1988 (Feb 3, 2014)

@vj_dustin

Thank you  as for the screen dimming, it's an issue with the Snapdragon chipset related to avoiding overheating, I wish it where as simple a fix as that 

Anyway, I checked the Nexus 7 and the keyboard you suggested and like what I see... I'll start saving up immediately! Thanks again.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## manos437 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Nexus 5 or LG G2*

Hello guys !

After almost 4 years with my iphone 4, its time tο turn on android. 

I cant decide which device to buy: Nexus 5 or LG G2 !

I mostly use the device for Browsing, GPS and a little on games.

Thanks a lot !


----------



## AFarenci (Feb 3, 2014)

*Replacement WiFi Only Tablet*

My ViewSonic gTablet finally died and I'm looking for a new 10" Tablet. The gTablet certainly had it's issues, but I liked it well enough once I found the right ROM, but of course there was a lot I couldn't use it for due to its limitations. I'd like to know what the community would recommend for me.

Let me start by saying I'm a bargain shopper, but I'd rather spend $500 on something good than $250 on junk. Back when I got the gTablet, I didn't know what I would use it for, but I was willing to spend the $200 just to play with it. Now I expect something more functional, but money is tighter. I really would like to keep this in the $250 range and at the moment I can't go over $350. (The 32GB ASUS Transformer can currently be found for the low $200s)

These are some of the things I'm looking for:

 WiFi only. No data plan.
I need a front and rear camera, and they should work with Skype. (I can live with just the front working w/skype)
HDMI out is very important, but not a deal breaker.
Powerful video processor
GPS would be nice, not essential
Strong ROM support from XDA

I saw another member explicitly asked for a SIM card. Are there 10" tablets that wouldn't take one?

Thanks for any and all input,
Andy


----------



## jorgeabe99 (Feb 3, 2014)

manos437 said:


> Hello guys !
> 
> After almost 4 years with my iphone 4, its time tο turn on android.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I recommend you Nexus 5 without any doubt. Both phones have great hardware, but that is one half part of a device. Software is the another one, and Nexus 5 is powered by the original Android designed by Google, which will give you an overall consistent and beautiful experience, both in aesthetic and performance. LG G2 and another no-Nexus phones always lack of this level of polishing.


----------



## Shafty6 (Feb 4, 2014)

*What should i get*

im not looking to spend much i want something cheap but a good platform to put roms on that is fairly easy.  I already have a nexus 5 and i would rather not mess with that to much i just like how it is, but i would like to have a good back up phone that i can mess around with and use from time to time, so mainly im looking for something that is around 350 if not under that has a micro-sim. 

So far ive looked at Galaxy S3, Nexus4, S4 mini.  any other good options?

---------- Post added at 10:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 PM ----------




manos437 said:


> Hello guys !
> 
> After almost 4 years with my iphone 4, its time tο turn on android.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



NEXUS 5, it is to android, what the iphone is to iOS.  Best experience you will have with android.  All other andriod phones ive had are loaded with crap apps that i will never use and 16gb turns into 11.


----------



## jorgeabe99 (Feb 4, 2014)

Shafty6 said:


> im not looking to spend much i want something cheap but a good platform to put roms on that is fairly easy.  I already have a nexus 5 and i would rather not mess with that to much i just like how it is, but i would like to have a good back up phone that i can mess around with and use from time to time, so mainly im looking for something that is around 350 if not under that has a micro-sim.
> 
> So far ive looked at Galaxy S3, Nexus4, S4 mini.  any other good options?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Moto X.


----------



## robgee789 (Feb 4, 2014)

robgee789 said:


> hey guys im looking to upgrade my htc sensation xe as its getting old now lol, but im after a big screen (5 inch) and good battery and decent storage with a sd card slot. i hoping to get all this for under £250 any suggestions

Click to collapse



any ideas guys


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 4, 2014)

robgee789 said:


> any ideas guys

Click to collapse



A bit compromise on the screen department and you can choose between the Xperia SP or the Galaxy S3.
Nexus wouldn't suit you since you need a card slot.
If you can compromise a bit on performance, IMO a bit, you can see the Galaxy Grand 2.
And I'm not sure if these devices fall under your budget in your country, but do check the Xperia ZR & ZL.
ZL > ZR so try to get the ZL.
Overall ZL > ZR > SP > Grand 2 > S3


----------



## robgee789 (Feb 4, 2014)

Cheers mate I'll check those out  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## mischo12331 (Feb 4, 2014)

i got xperia L but i would sugges if you are a gamer buy SP  or Z ultra


----------



## red de0392 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello guys, 
I was plannibg to buy nexus 5, but all ovee the Internet  i read that Moto g has been really  awesome... It is low on specs but... Many people claim  that its the best phone.. One of my friend sold his S4 n got moto g... 
Is it really  that good?  And what makes it sooo awesome despite  having only 1gb ram... 

And is 1gb ram enough for a smart phone?  Some people suggest that having 2 gb ram is kinda waste until  and unless u use ua phone for high end gaming... 

Please suggest! 
Thanks  in advance  

Sent from my HTC One V using xda app-developers app


----------



## jayc137 (Feb 4, 2014)

red de0392 said:


> Hello guys,
> I was plannibg to buy nexus 5, but all ovee the Internet  i read that Moto g has been really  awesome... It is low on specs but... Many people claim  that its the best phone.. One of my friend sold his S4 n got moto g...
> Is it really  that good?  And what makes it sooo awesome despite  having only 1gb ram...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



2 gig RAM is more future proof IMHO 
Get the nexus 5 instead

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Shafty6 (Feb 4, 2014)

So I just figured out that the moto x has a nano Sim in it which definitely rules it out for me. Also I found out that LTE does work in my area which rules out the nexus 4. I'm still on the hunt for an unlocked gsm phone that takes a micro Sim and is somewhat user friendly to mess around on with Roms and such. 

I already have a nexus 5 but I don't want to mess with it because it is my everyday phone. 

Ultimately I would like to try Ubuntu touch. I've used the desktop version for years. 

I'd like to stay around 400 for a device. 

*EDIT* Have you seen the new Red Nexus 5 - I think i found what i want!!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## dorianmayers (Feb 4, 2014)

DroidFantasy121 said:


> A bit confused between Samsung Galaxy Note 3 or LG G2. Screen size doesnt matter alot to me. Just asking review about these
> two phones so I can choose.

Click to collapse



Not to hijack your post but I came here to ask this very question. Not from a plain buying standpoint but from a moding standpoint. 

I like to root and flash different roms and I've had the octa core s4 so not much moding there but I do miss being able to flash a aosp/aokp ROM as s4 development for that sucked. 

If I get the s800 n3 or the g2 that won't be a problem with the aosp. However in the flipside I cannot see myself using the LG stock ROM but I can use the n3 one. So it's down to this:

Always aosp g2 with good battery life and manageable size. Or n3 with more ROM options and support overall. 

Also to someone who has used the g2. Does the back buttons get comfortable? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## oldphool (Feb 5, 2014)

*low budget*

Hello

I'm well out of touch, I'm looking for some suggestions for a low cost android phone, new or used, the main purpose besides a general phone is to tether a 3G connection to my new wi-fi only nexus 7[2013 model].

I can fiddle about with ROMs and hacks if necessary, suggestions appreciated, the cheaper the better! 

cheers


----------



## noname115 (Feb 5, 2014)

*xperia l or moto g*

Hey guys i need your help in picking from one of these devices.
In malaysia, xperia costs around USD 212 while moto g (16gb) costs around USD 240..
Im asking this for my sis actually..
she's a regular user (so no rooting or anything that voids the warranty)..
The phone will be used to take pictures of lecture slides (1 of the main usages), voice and video calls and listening to music..
These are the main criterias.. it doesn't really matter how fast the processor is 'cause she's not tech savvy. as long as it's smooth enough for light to regular usage it would be enough..
So will it be worth it to pay an extra USD 20+ for Moto g?
If there are other better phones, do let me know too. 
Thanks and sry for the long post!


----------



## AFarenci (Feb 5, 2014)

My original question ended up on the bottom of a page, and has been followed by two pages of answers to the previous questions. I'm going to assume that it just got missed rather than no one here has a opinion on a 10" Tablet and bump it to here.


AFarenci said:


> My ViewSonic gTablet finally died and I'm looking for a new 10" Tablet. The gTablet certainly had it's issues, but I liked it well enough once I found the right ROM, but of course there was a lot I couldn't use it for due to its limitations. I'd like to know what the community would recommend for me.
> 
> Let me start by saying I'm a bargain shopper, but I'd rather spend $500 on something good than $250 on junk. Back when I got the gTablet, I didn't know what I would use it for, but I was willing to spend the $200 just to play with it. Now I expect something more functional, but money is tighter. I really would like to keep this in the $250 range and at the moment I can't go over $350. (The 32GB ASUS Transformer can currently be found for the low $200s)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## salik khatri (Feb 5, 2014)

*Lenovo K900*

Noob here! I'll try to keep my query short and sweet :angel:

Looking into buying the Lenovo 900. Understandably, this phone has had a lot of criticism from users regarding no software update. I think i can live without a software update, as long as the phone has its intel atom processor beating inside 

Question. Is there any software through which i can easily root this phone?


----------



## slabongrade (Feb 5, 2014)

*need an advice!*

hey guys,
I need a smartphone advice. Im sick of my slow phone. it must be really fast. it must connect to gps fast.(navigation is not working properly in my current phone) besides, it must be as small as possible. I mean not so bigger then iphone5. better if I can change battery
thx in advance


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 5, 2014)

red de0392 said:


> Hello guys,
> I was plannibg to buy nexus 5, but all ovee the Internet  i read that Moto g has been really  awesome... It is low on specs but... Many people claim  that its the best phone.. One of my friend sold his S4 n got moto g...
> Is it really  that good?  And what makes it sooo awesome despite  having only 1gb ram...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your friend who sold the S4 for a Moto G, overdid it by a mile.
Moto G is the budget saviour. Instead of cheap local brands it comes as a go to device. when on a tight budget.
Also 2GB RAM does seem more secure because Android OS always hogs up half of what you have in case of RAM 512MB - 1GB.
So on a 1gb device you basically have to make do with 4-500 free memory.
That said 1GB is enough for gaming hardcore, but very rarely you'll see a bit of lag on multi-tasking so 2gb is advisable.
All in all, Nexus 5 >>> Moto G.



oldphool said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm well out of touch, I'm looking for some suggestions for a low cost android phone, new or used, the main purpose besides a general phone is to tether a 3G connection to my new wi-fi only nexus 7[2013 model].
> I can fiddle about with ROMs and hacks if necessary, suggestions appreciated, the cheaper the better!
> cheers

Click to collapse



A ballpark budget?
You can consider Xperia M though. Costs very low, can get a new one instead of a used one, and it definitely can tether.



noname115 said:


> Hey guys i need your help in picking from one of these devices.
> In malaysia, xperia costs around USD 212 while moto g (16gb) costs around USD 240..
> Im asking this for my sis actually..
> she's a regular user (so no rooting or anything that voids the warranty)..
> ...

Click to collapse



Please specify which Xperia are you talking about?
Also since the main use is with the camera, go with an xperia or better yet a Lumia.
Moto G is a performance vs budget focussed device, the 5MP camera is average.



salik khatri said:


> Noob here! I'll try to keep my query short and sweet :angel:
> 
> Looking into buying the Lenovo 900. Understandably, this phone has had a lot of criticism from users regarding no software update. I think i can live without a software update, as long as the phone has its intel atom processor beating inside
> 
> Question. Is there any software through which i can easily root this phone?

Click to collapse



Lenovo 900 was launched an year back and at that time even though it has an ATOM which might seem interesting, is a bad battery keeper.
So along with no software updates and next to none XDA support, you will be lacking battery backup too.
You might want to reconsider.
It should be performance wise good considering the 2gig ram and decent chipset, but how much are you getting it for?
Maybe we can name a better device in that price segment.



AFarenci said:


> My original question ended up on the bottom of a page, and has been followed by two pages of answers to the previous questions. I'm going to assume that it just got missed rather than no one here has a opinion on a 10" Tablet and bump it to here.

Click to collapse



Sorry about that, this topic was quite lively a while back with answers pouring faster than questions 
Guess real life is taking a toll on some!
Anyhow, considering your requirements I don't see why Nexus 10 is the obvious choice.

These are some of the things I'm looking for:
WiFi only. No data plan. - *Yep*
I need a front and rear camera, and they should work with Skype. (I can live with just the front working w/skype) - *Yep*
HDMI out is very important, but not a deal breaker. - *There*
Powerful video processor - *Yep*
GPS would be nice, not essential - *Yep*
Strong ROM support from XDA - *Lol*

And I saw it's available on Amazon for $377 for the 32GB model.
You can ask around at your shops and most probably will find it within $350, or maybe go for the 16GB version to keep it low!


----------



## oldphool (Feb 5, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> A ballpark budget?
> You can consider Xperia M though. Costs very low, can get a new one instead of a used one, and it definitely can tether.

Click to collapse




Thanks for the suggestion, I'll certainly consider that, my ballpark is as cheap as possible whilst doing the job well, the job is general texting/phone/browsing and to tether 3G via wifi or usb to the Nexus 7. Would the cheaper Xperia E also be up to that task?

cheers


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 5, 2014)

oldphool said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, I'll certainly consider that, my ballpark is as cheap as possible whilst doing the job well, the job is general texting/phone/browsing and to tether 3G via wifi or usb to the Nexus 7. Would the cheaper Xperia E also be up to that task?
> 
> cheers

Click to collapse



Definitely.


----------



## AFarenci (Feb 5, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> Anyhow, considering your requirements I don't see why Nexus 10 is the obvious choice.
> 
> These are some of the things I'm looking for:
> WiFi only. No data plan. - *Yep*
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the recommendation. Anyone else want to confirm that the Nexus 10 is worth the extra $100 - $150 (that would otherwise be going to gas and groceries) over the ASUS Transformer?

(BTW, From the context I believe vj meant to say "I don't see why Nexus 10 _isn't_ the obvious choice.")


----------



## noname115 (Feb 5, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> Please specify which Xperia are you talking about?
> Also since the main use is with the camera, go with an xperia or better yet a Lumia.
> Moto G is a performance vs budget focussed device, the 5MP camera is average.

Click to collapse



Ah.. sry about that! I meant xperia L. Missed that out earlier! I went to check the xperia out in a Sony centre and somehow the 8mp cam din really do a good job while moto g's 5mp did better than xperia L's 8mp lol. Yea we are looking for phones in that price range. Hmm.. lumia huh.. which model would u suggest?
Thanks for the reply my friend! Have a good day 

Sent from my GT-I5500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## salik khatri (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello world!

Im looking into buying the lenovo k900 (mostly because of its premium looks and its processing power).

There arent many videos out there that properly explain step by step as to how to get root access. Wondering as a noob, how difficult can it be to root a phone when there are specific written steps here at xda forums. I saw this rooting method that requires windows xp, which ofcourse i dont have 

Suggestions are welcome 

p.s. have to decide by the end of the day :silly:


----------



## mhoss48 (Feb 6, 2014)

Is powered the by the ATOM ? its powerfull but power hungry,if u want good looks and good power check out the Htc One. Or the Song Xperia Z1 if u dont mind its screen bezel and bad veiwing angels 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## slabongrade (Feb 6, 2014)

LG G2 vs NEXUS 5

pls help. I need an advice. which one is better for gps using and more battery life? I also need a fast mobile


----------



## AliRavian (Feb 6, 2014)

I think Nexus 5 is better.


----------



## mhoss48 (Feb 6, 2014)

LG G2 has a better battery, and the same chipset as the nexus but stock android is faster, but the G2 is no slouch either 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## mahmood223 (Feb 6, 2014)

?

Device: Samsung SM-N9005 (Galaxy Note 3)
ROM: CM11 by Temasek (4.4.2) V42
Kernel: Yank555.lu-n9005-AOSP-v0.9


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 6, 2014)

AFarenci said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. Anyone else want to confirm that the Nexus 10 is worth the extra $100 - $150 (that would otherwise be going to gas and groceries) over the ASUS Transformer?
> 
> (BTW, From the context I believe vj meant to say "I don't see why Nexus 10 _isn't_ the obvious choice.")

Click to collapse



Yes I did mean that... 
Which ASUS Transformer tab are you talking about btw? TF300T or TF101?



noname115 said:


> Ah.. sry about that! I meant xperia L. Missed that out earlier! I went to check the xperia out in a Sony centre and somehow the 8mp cam din really do a good job while moto g's 5mp did better than xperia L's 8mp lol. Yea we are looking for phones in that price range. Hmm.. lumia huh.. which model would u suggest?
> Thanks for the reply my friend! Have a good day
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Xperia L has a strange camera. My friend has one and even though it has the same resolution & MPixels as my S2, it takes grainy photos which don't have that amount of detail as my S2. So I'd suggest keeping off the XL, might be something with it's sensor or software, I can't be sure.
And if Moto G's performance suits her, then go with it.
As for Lumia, in that range I'd say Lumia 720. It is loaded with features in the camera department (Lumias basically sell for Camera. Try it before you buy it though in the store.)
If it turns out to be around the Moto G's quality (zoom in as much as you can), then ignore the Lumia and get the G.



salik khatri said:


> Hello world!
> 
> Im looking into buying the lenovo k900 (mostly because of its premium looks and its processing power).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have an answer on the same page just few posts above! 



slabongrade said:


> LG G2 vs NEXUS 5
> 
> pls help. I need an advice. which one is better for gps using and more battery life? I also need a fast mobile

Click to collapse



This should help - G2 vs N5
Personally I'd go with the Nexus 5.


----------



## AFarenci (Feb 6, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> Yes I did mean that...
> Which ASUS Transformer tab are you talking about btw? TF300T or TF101?

Click to collapse



I was looking at the TF300T 32GB. $234 on Amazon right now, can be found for even cheaper.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## robgee789 (Feb 6, 2014)

I've got the TF300T mate and it's OK until you flash cromi-x then it's a really good tablet for the money

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFarenci (Feb 7, 2014)

robgee789 said:


> I've got the TF300T mate and it's OK until you flash cromi-x then it's a really good tablet for the money
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Did you have any issues at all? My Viewsonic gTablet camera didn't work with any of the ROMs, and several apps just wouldn't run on it. Can you video skype and switch between cameras?


----------



## noname115 (Feb 7, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> Xperia L has a strange camera. My friend has one and even though it has the same resolution & MPixels as my S2, it takes grainy photos which don't have that amount of detail as my S2. So I'd suggest keeping off the XL, might be something with it's sensor or software, I can't be sure.
> And if Moto G's performance suits her, then go with it.
> As for Lumia, in that range I'd say Lumia 720. It is loaded with features in the camera department (Lumias basically sell for Camera. Try it before you buy it though in the store.)
> If it turns out to be around the Moto G's quality (zoom in as much as you can), then ignore the Lumia and get the moto g.

Click to collapse



I was surprised when I tested it out. But its performance is pretty good. Oh well. Not gonna get xperia L.. she will most probably go for moto g since she's used to android.. checked out lumia 720 and somehow its screen resolution doesn't match the quality of pic its camera takes..  anyways, thanks a lot for ur advice and suggestion! Have a nice day 

Sent from my GT-I5500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndroidInsanity (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi guys. Am stuck! I currently have a Nexus 4. And don't know whether to keep it and get a nexus 7 along with it or sell it and just have a nexus 5. I enjoy having a decent battery life. Big screen and power. Just can not decide :/ is the extra power of the nexus 5 worth it? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hariram1992 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Nexus*

Now nexus 5 and moto G are popular.

---------- Post added at 07:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:29 AM ----------




technostein said:


> Hi guys. Am stuck! I currently have a Nexus 4. And don't know whether to keep it and get a nexus 7 along with it or sell it and just have a nexus 5. I enjoy having a decent battery life. Big screen and power. Just can not decide :/ is the extra power of the nexus 5 worth it?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



u can use nexus 4 itself. coz there is no big difference between nexus 4 & 5. only processor is high..


----------



## Halwer (Feb 7, 2014)

*Samsung or Sony devices?*

Hi!

I'm in a big thinking now what device to buy. There are some devices what I want to buy:

Samsung galaxy S4
Samsung galaxy S4 Active
Sony Xperia Z
Sony Xperia Z1 

What do You think? What is the worth buying? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## mhoss48 (Feb 7, 2014)

Halwer said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm in a big thinking now what device to buy. There are some devices what I like:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My opinion, forget the Xperia Z and S4 active, between the Z1 and the S4 i'd take that Z1 for having the S800, and the S4 having a bit of lag. 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## Halwer (Feb 7, 2014)

*Thanks*



mhoss48 said:


> My opinion, forget the Xperia Z and S4 active, between the Z1 and the S4 i'd take that Z1 for having the S800, and the S4 having a bit of lag.
> 
> Sent from my LG G2

Click to collapse



Oh, thank You for the fast reply!  I thought to buy the Samsung Galaxy S4/Active because I really like the TouchWiz design! I will thinking about it more! 

~ Greetings ~


----------



## AndroidInsanity (Feb 7, 2014)

Halwer said:


> Oh, thank You for the fast reply!  I thought to buy the Samsung Galaxy S4/Active because I really like the TouchWiz design! I will thinking about it more!
> 
> ~ Greetings ~

Click to collapse



The S4 active isn't known to be a great device. It claims to be waterproof when a lot of the time...... it isn't. 

http://www.stuff.tv/galaxy-s4-active/sorry-samsung-we-killed-your-waterproof-phone-water/feature


As the other guy said. S4 or Z1, but I wouldn't get the Z1 just for the camera as the big selling point, as it's not even that fantastic. Detail is brilliant,
but noise levels are high.

As for S4, its plastic, but ROM support can cut out lag if that's your thing.

There is no perfect phone unfortunately :/


----------



## robgee789 (Feb 7, 2014)

AFarenci said:


> Did you have any issues at all? My Viewsonic gTablet camera didn't work with any of the ROMs, and several apps just wouldn't run on it. Can you video skype and switch between cameras?

Click to collapse



ive never used skype mate but there is a massive thread here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2425390 and ive never heard of people saying that it doesnt work, but everything ive threw at it its handled perfect


----------



## Halwer (Feb 7, 2014)

*Strange! *



technostein said:


> The S4 active isn't known to be a great device. It claims to be waterproof when a lot of the time...... it isn't.
> 
> http://www.stuff.tv/galaxy-s4-active/sorry-samsung-we-killed-your-waterproof-phone-water/feature
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank You for the useful informations!  I will read that article! 

~ Greetings ~


----------



## imanoobie (Feb 8, 2014)

*Device suggestion...*

Hi all. I've been coming to this site for a while, (which is awesome btw!) but I believe this is my first post.  

I'm so flipping frustrated with trying to find internet service! So, here is my short version: I need a decent phone that I can activate with Page Plus and then tether so I can have unlimited data. (I'm aware a provider could possibly say something about using too much data but that they typically don't). I was looking at the Samsung Fascinate, or if I could possibly even use my current phone that would be even better. Whatever gives me the best option to tether with Page Plus.

Ok Here is the longer version which I wrote first but it seemed a little lengthy and I didn't want to get yelled out, lol!

 I currently have a Motorola Droid Razr Maxx. 4.1.2  xt912 with Verizon. I am on a grandfathered (?) plan that ends in July, and I am kicking Verizon to the curb permanently. I am considering paying $150 bucks after the end of Feb to go ahead and get out of my contract early. I want to move over to Page Plus and either use my current phone, or purchase one from Amazon that isn't too pricey. I don't need anything fancy, but I need something I can tether because I work from home and I am an online student. We are also going to switch to Roku, because we are really trying to lower all of our monthly bills yada yada yada. So, needless to say I use a lot of data. I have used the forums here in the past to root then tether my phone, but something happened recently (my two year old son hitting install on an update I believe) and my phone bricked or whatever it's called. I somehow got it working again, but had to resort back to PDAnet, which has not been working so great. 

I live in a rural area so we don't get broadband internet or cable service. HughesNet is our only option for internet and at over $120 a month it still isn't unlimited. 

Thanks so much!
Haley


----------



## abdel12345 (Feb 8, 2014)

imanoobie said:


> Hi all. I've been coming to this site for a while, (which is awesome btw!) but I believe this is my first post.
> 
> I'm so flipping frustrated with trying to find internet service! So, here is my short version: I need a decent phone that I can activate with Page Plus and then tether so I can have unlimited data. (I'm aware a provider could possibly say something about using too much data but that they typically don't). I was looking at the Samsung Fascinate, or if I could possibly even use my current phone that would be even better. Whatever gives me the best option to tether with Page Plus.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Page plus doesn't have unlimited and your current phone is battery than the dancing fascinate. So you should keep it but if you want unlimited data tmobile would be the best choice just get a tmobile phone. They have unlimited everything including 4g for 70. Or a family plan of unlimited everything for 4 people at 100 dollars. It's a great deal and unlimited

Sent from my VS980 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## imanoobie (Feb 8, 2014)

abdel12345 said:


> Page plus doesn't have unlimited and your current phone is battery than the dancing fascinate. So you should keep it but if you want unlimited data tmobile would be the best choice just get a tmobile phone. They have unlimited everything including 4g for 70. Or a family plan of unlimited everything for 4 people at 100 dollars. It's a great deal and unlimited
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Unfortunately the Verizon network is the only network to offer the coverage I need where I live. T-Mobile isn't even offered in our area. I am switching to Page Plus to reduce my monthly bill and because page plus uses Verizon's network. I don't text or talk much on the phone, I just use a lot of data. So what I am asking is if there is a phone I can root, tether, or do whatever it is so that I can buy a plan with page plus, which ever plan it needs to be, and then root/tether the phone for internet service?


----------



## abdel12345 (Feb 8, 2014)

imanoobie said:


> Unfortunately the Verizon network is the only network to offer the coverage I need where I live. T-Mobile isn't even offered in our area. I am switching to Page Plus to reduce my monthly bill and because page plus uses Verizon's network. I don't text or talk much on the phone, I just use a lot of data. So what I am asking is if there is a phone I can root, tether, or do whatever it is so that I can buy a plan with page plus, which ever plan it needs to be, and then root/tether the phone for internet service?

Click to collapse



Any unlocked 3g phone will work on page plus. 4g devices will work if flashed sometimes but 4g won't work. Page plus is only allowed to use 3g. But yes you can root and tether for free but be warned this uses your data fir this and the most data page plus offers is 70 donates fir 5 gb. It would be better to stay on verizon and get 8 th which is the highest I think they offer. If you tether you're phone it'll waist data and they don't have unlimited so page plus isn't good for what you need unless 5gb is enough fir a month 

Sent from my VS980 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## imanoobie (Feb 8, 2014)

abdel12345 said:


> Any unlocked 3g phone will work on page plus. 4g devices will work if flashed sometimes but 4g won't work. Page plus is only allowed to use 3g. But yes you can root and tether for free but be warned this uses your data fir this and the most data page plus offers is 70 donates fir 5 gb. It would be better to stay on verizon and get 8 th which is the highest I think they offer. If you tether you're phone it'll waist data and they don't have unlimited so page plus isn't good for what you need unless 5gb is enough fir a month
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thanks Abdel! So basically there is no way "hide" data usage from Page Plus? Or to sign up for a text and talk plan only and then root the phone and access Verizon's network for data?


----------



## SnowyNight (Feb 8, 2014)

*not sure what kind of combination i should get*

First of all, sorry for my bad english skills 

Well my old note II broke and now i dont really know where to go next..i use the device mostly for some usual stuff, social media..and also watching movies/youtube/twitch in the evening 
and some smalls imple games.. but i want a smooth device without any laggs whatsoever and it would be nice to have also such floating apps for some work stuff like with the spen just to take a note during the call or stuff like that

first of all i'm not sure if i should maybe get a phablet or a normal phone 4,5"-5" and a tablet 7"-10"

or just something like that

xperia z ultra + smartwatch
note 3 + smartwatch
nexus 5 + nexus 7
inew v3 + onda v975m (for those that dont know these devices http://www.inewphone.com/EN/ProductDetails_v3.aspx and http://www.onda-tablet.com/onda-v975...gb-tablet.html ) chinese stuff..way cheaper and obv. not on the level of the other examples..but maybe enough for me?


the htc one max is not listed because it is just a shame...sorry but i would never pay 100€ more than the note 3 for a device that isnt on the level of the note 3 o.o i really dont get the point in selling it for that much


or do you have other examples or devices i should look at? the smartwatch is obv needed for me for the z ultra as i will ccarry it in my handbag and dont want to take it out everytime i get an email or such stuff 

thanks for reading

sincerely,

nathalie

p.s. i really need help  as i need my new device soon


----------



## mhoss48 (Feb 8, 2014)

The Nexus 5/Nexus 7 is the best combination , and lag cant be said when saying "Nexus" both having amazing screens, and the latest of android if u care. And development is the best 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## SnowyNight (Feb 8, 2014)

mhoss48 said:


> The Nexus 5/Nexus 7 is the best combination , and lag cant be said when saying "Nexus" both having amazing screens, and the latest of android if u care. And development is the best
> 
> Sent from my LG G2

Click to collapse



well the problem is...here in germany the nexus 5 costs like 10€ less than the lg g2..s4 z1 and so on  i like stock android but i'm not sure if it wouldnt make more sense to invest those 10€ more to get a way better camera maybe more storage and better battery life

i think the inew is maybe the best for me as it is enough for everything..but i'm not sure...the z ultra also looks kinda nice x.x


----------



## mhoss48 (Feb 8, 2014)

But if u get the Z ultra it non sense to get the nexus 7. Get the G2, or the Z1 with the N7, both are great and rare lag. With the G2 u get awesome battery life and a very good cam, with the Z1 u get an awesome cam if u know how to use manual mode and very good battery life 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## AFarenci (Feb 8, 2014)

*Transformer vs Nexus 10 vs Galaxy Note 10.1 (2014)*

I'm gong to buy something in the next few days, so one last call for comments.

The question is not which of the 3 is best, the question is which will I be happy with considering cost is an overwhelming factor. I'm spending money I can't afford right now, so it's important I don't waste it. I'd rather spend more and be happy rather than save and be disappointed.

I came to the table with the 32GB ASUS Transformer 300T because it had all the features I wanted and could be found for the low $200's. The feedback I got here so far is that it "rocks with the right ROM". That should have been the end of it, but reviewing the links that were posted about it suggested it had performance issues.

I was suggested the Nexus 10 here (thank you vj_dustin), a solid choice but it cost in the mid to upper $300's. I found it odd that when I asked if it was worth spending the extra money I got no responses pro or con.

Now I just found the "Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 2014" factory refurbished for $300. From what I've seen so far it appears to be more powerful than the Nexus. The stylus is an issue, but as I understand it, it will work just fine with your finger, the stylus is just needed to access additional features. It's only 16GB, but that's balanced by it being 3GB RAM (I've got SD cards).

I expected more passion from this board defending your hardware choices. So what do you say?


----------



## faizangmc (Feb 9, 2014)

Is xperia SP good?


----------



## mhoss48 (Feb 9, 2014)

> I'm gong to buy something in the next few days, so one last call for comments.<br />
> <br />
> The question is not which of the 3 is best, the question is which will I be happy with considering cost is an overwhelming factor. I'm spending money I can't afford right now, so it's important I don't waste it. I'd rather spend more and be happy rather than save and be disappointed.<br />
> <br />
> ...

Click to collapse



I must say, get the Note for it has the besg specs, throw in CM if u hate touchwiz, and bam, a the most powerfull Android tablet

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## ~Black (Feb 9, 2014)

faizangmc said:


> Is xperia SP good?

Click to collapse



It depends on price... it's a dual core 1.7 GHz with 1GB ram, not the top, but with kitkat it should run smoothly


----------



## rone112 (Feb 9, 2014)

the xperia Z looks to be my next buy , or maybe the HTC one X

---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 PM ----------

on the other hand price wise im thinking the google nexus 5 looks good , but that water proof feature on the xperia is a seller man !


----------



## mhoss48 (Feb 9, 2014)

rone112 said:


> the xperia Z looks to be my next buy , or maybe the HTC one X
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 PM ----------
> 
> on the other hand price wise im thinking the google nexus 5 looks good , but that water proof feature on the xperia is a seller man !

Click to collapse



Between the N5, One X and the Xperia Z, id take that nexus 5 for having superior CPU and everything  except build. Between the Z and One X id take the Z. Just for being newer im everything

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## Flandria4 (Feb 9, 2014)

A friend of mine is looking for a new phone. He found the Nexus 5 and the Huawei Ascend Mate to met his criteria.
I tried to convince him on the Nexus 5 but he isn't sure about the quality (brand: LG). He asks me now what other options are available.

His budget is €400 ($545.12). The phone has to have gorilla glass and a fast camera (?).
He would also like to be as close as possible to vanilla android, since he didn't really like htc sense on one of his other phones.

I'm really wondering if there are any other options as the Nexus 5? He also really cares about battery life, that's why he places the Huawei above the Nexus. 4050mAh > 2300mAh.


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2014)

Battery life important to you?  And great radio signal?   And an all around top notch phone?   Moto x.







Sent from my Moto X cellular telephone...


----------



## AFarenci (Feb 9, 2014)

AFarenci said:


> I'm gong to buy something in the next few days, so one last call for comments.
> 
> The question is not which of the 3 is best, the question is which will I be happy with considering cost is an overwhelming factor. I'm spending money I can't afford right now, so it's important I don't waste it. I'd rather spend more and be happy rather than save and be disappointed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


*Too good to be true.* I was sure it said "2014 Edition" in the listing. I decided for $300 I couldn't pass up a Note 10.1, but when I went back I could only find a listing for the N8013. Probably still a good deal (only one left), but not good enough for an impulse buy.


----------



## skabi (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello everybody!
I want to buy Android smartphone, wich have this functions:
Connecting to external monitor(HDMI, VGA and etc.)
Connecting to external keyboard
Fine camera (in our days)
Hardware keyboard (optionally)
Powerfull battery
And other features like in Nokia N900.
In one word, the smartphone must have many "hacking" functions.
Maximum of price = 250$


----------



## jardan (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello, My girlfriend is interested to buy a 10" android tablet to use during her trips, for light business (text editing and reading) and entertainment purposes. She was really excited with the Samsung note 2013 (due to stylus and multi window ability) but due to the price she started considering the nexus 10 32gb and eventually she started considering Chinese tablets. Since I will be going to US next month and the prices there are cheaper than in Europe, what would you suggest me to buy, the Samsung, the nexus or any Chinese tablet? If you believe a chinese tablet is a viable option (when it comes to battery life and specs) can you suggest any?

Thanks


----------



## turboscrew (Feb 9, 2014)

*A good phone for me?*

I'd like to hear about opinions about which phone I should get.
Some criteria:
- Main focus on use as programming target (also under-the-hood)
- I'm a Finn, so phone should be available at least in Europe.
- Less than 300 eur 
- Well documented (documents of HW found at least somewhere)
- Very "typical" (No "creative" HW solutions)
- Variety of integrated peripherals (connectors, sensors, ...)
- "OK" in actual daily use as smart phone (mostly calls, but also some web browsing, e-mail, text messages, ...)

Good(ish) battery life in both senses: Long operation with one charge, and battery not known to die every now and then.

For daily use, it would be a phone with ability to take pictures, not camera with ability to make calls. 

For the daily use there are plenty of comparisons, but for use as programming target, not so much.

Since I'm a Finn, and not so many people are aware of the options and prices:
Moto G (and X) are not available here, and Nexus 4 is too expensive.
(My employer buys it, so I can choose, but I can't change the price limit)

How would you rank these?
Samsung Galaxy Express I8730
Sony Xperia L
Samsung Galaxy S3 I9305 4G


----------



## faizangmc (Feb 10, 2014)

~Black said:


> It depends on price... it's a dual core 1.7 GHz with 1GB ram, not the top, but with kitkat it should run smoothly

Click to collapse



ok thank you  I am plannig to buy it. Was confused between SP and Samsung S3


----------



## DeathProoF (Feb 10, 2014)

Has anyone here tried O+ Phones? it says its made in USA?


----------



## CyberKriminal69 (Feb 10, 2014)

*Lg G2*



KidCarter93 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This thread is a continuation of this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Since The Lg G2 Has A Bad Ass Processor 2ghz+ and 2gb Ram That Would Be The Device Because Irrespective Of The OS One Should Consider The Hardware Aspects Of any elec device Because Os can Be Modded Replaced Hacked Use What Ever term you want :good:


----------



## turboscrew (Feb 10, 2014)

CyberKriminal69 said:


> Since The Lg G2 Has A Bad Ass Processor 2ghz+ and 2gb Ram That Would Be The Device Because Irrespective Of The OS One Should Consider The Hardware Aspects Of any elec device Because Os can Be Modded Replaced Hacked Use What Ever term you want :good:

Click to collapse



That lead me to turn towards Galaxy S3 of my options:
More sensors, OTG USB, ...


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 10, 2014)

1 year old Galaxy S2 I9100 for a brand new 16GB Moto G?
Smart?


----------



## mhoss48 (Feb 10, 2014)

Offcourse the Moto G is badass 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## jbmkawaii (Feb 10, 2014)

up for the O+ phones. Can you guys recommend it? 

I see it now on GSM arena... I previously thought they originated from China.


----------



## Ideas4ya (Feb 11, 2014)

They look like older model phones. I didn't see anything high end on the site.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## DeathProoF (Feb 11, 2014)

jbmkawaii said:


> up for the O+ phones. Can you guys recommend it?
> 
> I see it now on GSM arena... I previously thought they originated from China.

Click to collapse



yeah me too i thought it was another chinaphone, but this one is from USA.


----------



## Diwakar1990 (Feb 11, 2014)

*device*

best device is k00e


----------



## nbafan (Feb 11, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> 1 year old Galaxy S2 I9100 for a brand new 16GB Moto G?
> Smart?

Click to collapse



If you mean direct trade with someone for that phone then yes but if anything else better no. S2 while it does have lower resolution it should have longer lasting battery and has full hd recording. Better if you go for something with better specs or just keep your phone for now.


----------



## Darth (Feb 11, 2014)

nbafan said:


> If you mean direct trade with someone for that phone then yes but if anything else better no. S2 while it does have lower resolution it should have longer lasting battery and has full hd recording. Better if you go for something with better specs or just keep your phone for now.

Click to collapse



S2 has bettery battery life than a Moto g?   I must of misunderstood you.   Its not even close.  LOL

You'd have to go thru 2 fully charged S2 batteries and still probably not last as long as the Moto g.  

Sent from my Moto X cellular telephone...


----------



## mhoss48 (Feb 11, 2014)

S2 has a better battery? Ha Ha Ha

http://www.phonearena.com/news/Motorola-Moto-G-battery-life-test-the-long-distance-runner_id52497

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 11, 2014)

nbafan said:


> If you mean direct trade with someone for that phone then yes but if anything else better no. S2 while it does have lower resolution it should have longer lasting battery and has full hd recording. Better if you go for something with better specs or just keep your phone for now.

Click to collapse



No, I don't have anyone to trade, it's just that S2 has stopped at 4.1.2, and I really love stock no bugs experience instead of going custom.
I had to do so on my previous P500, but S2 works just fine on stock.
It's just that Moto G would be a stock Kitkat device and is in no way inferior to S2, except camera.
*As for the battery it lasts around 3-4 hours on screen.*



mhoss48 said:


> S2 has a better battery? Ha Ha Ha
> 
> http://www.phonearena.com/news/Motorola-Moto-G-battery-life-test-the-long-distance-runner_id52497
> 
> Sent from my LG G2

Click to collapse



Moto G sure has a better backup, but more than the Note 3?


----------



## mhoss48 (Feb 11, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> No, I don't have anyone to trade, it's just that S2 has stopped at 4.1.2, and I really love stock no bugs experience instead of going custom.
> I had to do so on my previous P500, but S2 works just fine on stock.
> It's just that Moto G would be a stock Kitkat device and is in no way inferior to S2, except camera.
> *As for the battery it lasts around 3-4 hours on screen.*
> ...

Click to collapse



Well it has a 4.5 " s400 cpu, 2020 battery, nothing in the software to drain the battery. And its a Moto. This was expected 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## Darth (Feb 11, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> No, I don't have anyone to trade, it's just that S2 has stopped at 4.1.2, and I really love stock no bugs experience instead of going custom.
> I had to do so on my previous P500, but S2 works just fine on stock.
> It's just that Moto G would be a stock Kitkat device and is in no way inferior to S2, except camera.
> *As for the battery it lasts around 3-4 hours on screen.*
> ...

Click to collapse



The Moto g from what I've seen in their forum is easily capable of over 48 hours total battery time and 5 to 6 screen time.



Sent from my Moto X cellular telephone...


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 11, 2014)

SOMEONE BUY MY S2 now!! XD


----------



## Rezzha (Feb 11, 2014)

*Samsung Galaxy Nexus*

i have samsung Galaxy Nexus,has using the ParanoidAndroid stuff,Kernel they suggested, it drain my battery alot, what should i do?, change the Galaxy S2 as optional or looking for best Rom that stable on mine?


----------



## Ahmed Xperia p (Feb 11, 2014)

*Optimus G or F 180?*

hy
i am planning to buy LG optimus G 
just want to ask few questions
should i go for korean version or american version?
major difference is korean version has 32 GB storage(no sd support) and 13 MP cam whereas USA version has 16 GB and 8 Mp(with sd support).
I am getting both at almost same price .
thanks


----------



## nbafan (Feb 11, 2014)

mhoss48 said:


> S2 has a better battery? Ha Ha Ha
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG G2

Click to collapse



Sorry I thought it did,must be all that Samsung bloatware making it drain quickly. But even still for him I don't think that it's good enough choice for him to upgrade to,he should aim higher or wait till better option gets cheaper.


----------



## baloushot (Feb 12, 2014)

*Developer Friendly Phone (Except Nexus Phones)*

I need a good phone to play with. want it to go with my wifi hotspost Alcatel Phone. 

Any suggestions please? 

On my mind are three phones

1.) Huawei Ideos X5/X6 (Either phones are O-kay)
2.) Galaxy S2 (Old but Powerful enough)
3.) Maybe a MediaTek Phone (they come cheap, but I heard they are a pain in the ass when developing roms)

I'm a Noob and want to start making roms for my phone. but sadly, my phone has no ROM yet and doesnt even come with a stock firmware.

Please Help me in Making a decision!

P.S. My budget should be around 100-200$ (I'm in the philippines, so local phones are well accepted  )


----------



## sergiomc22 (Feb 12, 2014)

I still recommend Samsung Galaxy S3. Good smartphone.


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 12, 2014)

nbafan said:


> Sorry I thought it did,must be all that Samsung bloatware making it drain quickly. But even still for him I don't think that it's good enough choice for him to upgrade to,he should aim higher or wait till better option gets cheaper.

Click to collapse



Yep actually I agree, S2 to Moto G isn't r really an upgrade, and I bought it just an year ago. Thanks, I'll just go custom with official CM11.







baloushot said:


> I need a good phone to play with. want it to go with my wifi hotspost Alcatel Phone.
> 
> Any suggestions please?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now you can and should buy the Moto G instead of the mentioned ones.
It is also very easy to root and has a custom dev pool.

SGS2. Still Going Strong!


----------



## tyler0707 (Feb 12, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> Yep actually I agree, S2 to Moto G isn't r really an upgrade, and I bought it just an year ago. Thanks, I'll just go custom with official CM11.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




HI 
If you are looking to buy a new phone then you may think about google nexus. It offer a powerful hardware and also google provides updates on time.


----------



## jdulmer (Feb 12, 2014)

Samsung, hands down. 

-Samsung GSIII (CM10.2.1) 

-LG Lucid (CM10) 

LG Revolution (BrokenOutRevo 2.0.1)

Samsung Fascinate (CM7)


----------



## mtabzr (Feb 13, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> A bit compromise on the screen department and you can choose between the Xperia SP or the Galaxy S3.
> Nexus wouldn't suit you since you need a card slot.
> If you can compromise a bit on performance, IMO a bit, you can see the Galaxy Grand 2.
> And I'm not sure if these devices fall under your budget in your country, but do check the Xperia ZR & ZL.
> ...

Click to collapse



how is ZL better than ZR?


----------



## mhoss48 (Feb 13, 2014)

mtabzr said:


> how is ZL better than ZR?

Click to collapse



It has a 1080P screen, but but, the ZR is better, the 720P screen has less pixels to push so better performance.

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 13, 2014)

A bit OT but for those of you who love nexus phones(and are thinking of buying one ) here is a sad news http://www.tomshardware.com/news/nexus-line-finished,25868.html
Nexus 6 will be the last nexus phone ?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 13, 2014)

i9100g user said:


> A bit OT but for those of you who love nexus phones(and are thinking of buying one ) here is a sad news http://www.tomshardware.com/news/nexus-line-finished,25868.html
> Nexus 6 will be the last nexus phone ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol they'll still sell Nexus phones, just by some other name.
Because after Nexus 6, Nexus 7 would clash with the tablet. You can't have 2 devices with the same name.
That's what I think.
Also why would you take the word of a 'mobile reviewing site author', as final.


----------



## tclaw (Feb 13, 2014)

Got 200 spend on tablet wanted 8 inch or so one watch movies and play games mostly on fpse mupen64. I looking at Toshiba excite 7.7 asus memo pad 8 and dell venue 8 leaning towards Toshiba for battery life and amelod display any thoughts on these 3

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mtabzr (Feb 13, 2014)

mhoss48 said:


> It has a 1080P screen, but but, the ZR is better, the 720P screen has less pixels to push so better performance.
> 
> Sent from my LG G2

Click to collapse



true that! also better battery life and water resistance.


----------



## tclaw (Feb 14, 2014)

Moto g good cheap phone 200 on amazon for 16gb international unlocked version get real cheap phone ROMs hard to make no support for them

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## sasan_blue (Feb 14, 2014)

I need the most high end 4" cellphone for multitasking and daily tasks 
And no gaming of course
Battery would be an advantage
Should I go with Nokia Lumia series or there is an android option?


----------



## jayc137 (Feb 14, 2014)

sasan_blue said:


> I need the most high end 4" cellphone for multitasking and daily tasks
> And no gaming of course
> Battery would be an advantage
> Should I go with Nokia Lumia series or there is an android option?

Click to collapse



Xperia Z1 ? 
But it's 4.3 inch AFAIK

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## tclaw (Feb 14, 2014)

http://www.androidvipclub.com/what-...ne-with-4-inches-screen-we-compare-11-phones/ 

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 PM ----------

Article about best smaller android phones

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 15, 2014)

Hello.
This is a question coming from someone with little knowledge of computers (Me).

So I've decided to buy a laptop within a budget of about $900 and I've arrived at the Sony VAIO Fit 15 Series mostly because it has a touchscreen as well as a 1080p panel.
I will mostly use my laptop for gaming, a little video editing, watching movies, browsing etc.
However, I am a bit confused about which configuration to chose. 
One variant has an Nvidia GT 740m GPU with a 1TB HDD and the other variant has an Nvidia GT 735m GPU with a 750GB HDD + 8GB SSD.
So the first variant will have slightly better graphics performance but the second one will boot up much faster and will be overall quicker. (Do correct me if I'm wrong). Also, the second variant is a bit more expensive.
I don't really need a big hard disk since I already have a portable 1TB HDD.

So which one should I go for?

Thanks.

Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4




        Wanna discover some awesome new apps? Check out my thread - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2322687


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 15, 2014)

I r o n M a n said:


> Hello.
> This is a question coming from someone with little knowledge of computers (Me).
> 
> So I've decided to buy a laptop within a budget of about $900 and I've arrived at the Sony VAIO Fit 15 Series mostly because it has a touchscreen as well as a 1080p panel.
> ...

Click to collapse



I really can't tell you what to buy exactly right now.
But I will tell you don't get a vaio.

1. Sony has sold it's VAIO department recently to some Japanese financial firm. So I don't know what happens next to services. Probably will be there but not sure about spare part manufacture.
2. VAIO's are over priced, this is a universal truth.


----------



## tclaw (Feb 15, 2014)

I r o n M a n said:


> Hello.
> This is a question coming from someone with little knowledge of computers (Me).
> 
> So I've decided to buy a laptop within a budget of about $900 and I've arrived at the Sony VAIO Fit 15 Series mostly because it has a touchscreen as well as a 1080p panel.
> ...

Click to collapse



How much ram and that solid state drive is small. Why do you have to have a laptop, you'll  get more bang for your buck with desktop.

---------- Post added at 03:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 PM ----------

That kind of money you could by one from website that builds gamming pc. http://www.ibuypower.com/,http://www.cyberpowerpc.com/


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 15, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> I really can't tell you what to buy exactly right now.
> But I will tell you don't get a vaio.
> 
> 1. Sony has sold it's VAIO department recently to some Japanese financial firm. So I don't know what happens next to services. Probably will be there but not sure about spare part manufacture.
> 2. VAIO's are over priced, this is a universal truth.

Click to collapse



Yes, Vaio's are usually overpriced but I can't find another laptop with a 1080p panel with a touchscreen in my budget.







tclaw said:


> How much ram and that solid state drive is small. Why do you have to have a laptop, you'll  get more bang for your buck with desktop.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 PM ----------
> 
> That kind of money you could by one from website that builds gamming pc. http://www.ibuypower.com/,http://www.cyberpowerpc.com/

Click to collapse



I agree that the SSD is small.
Ram is 4 GB which I'll be getting increased to 8 GB. 
I'm buying a laptop because I need portability. If portability wasn't an issue, I could've built a killer rig in $900.

Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4




        Wanna discover some awesome new apps? Check out my thread - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2322687


----------



## tclaw (Feb 15, 2014)

Well i would say you researched it only thing i would add probably get better deal at lower resolution or non touch screen but if those our things you want go for it. If its for gaming why need touch screen wont using mouse or game pad ?


----------



## tclaw (Feb 15, 2014)

I decided on yoga tablet 8 becuase it does most of what i wanted and has 10 plus hrs battery life.


----------



## pevzz (Feb 16, 2014)

*Planning*

I bought Android Galaxy Tablet with Wi-Fi free.... I'm not satisfied with the product and I want to change it... Can Anyone suggest what Tablet do I have to buy and which is more affordable... Thank you.


----------



## Darth (Feb 16, 2014)

Nexus.  

Sent from my Moto X cellular telephone...


----------



## khan2020 (Feb 16, 2014)

*I want to buy a mobile*

Which one should I buy Note3 or Xperia Z or Htc


----------



## Achaemenian (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi which one to buy? 
Lg optimus G
htc Butterfly
Sony xperia z

i'm looking for a good looking mobile phone that fit well in hand and i dont wanna change it for a long time so it should be tough :good:


----------



## abdel12345 (Feb 16, 2014)

Achaemenian said:


> Hi which one to buy?
> Lg optimus G
> htc Butterfly
> Sony xperia z
> ...

Click to collapse



If you want tough and nice looking very the xperia z

Sent from my VS980 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## Achaemenian (Feb 16, 2014)

abdel12345 said:


> If you want tough and nice looking very the xperia z
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



well i also care for quality of screen
that xperia z is not as good as other ones!!
thats what make me cunfused !!


----------



## gull_s_777 (Feb 16, 2014)

Achaemenian said:


> well i also care for quality of screen
> that xperia z is not as good as other ones!!
> thats what make me cunfused !!

Click to collapse



Well you can't have everything in one mobile. 
LG True HD IPS display should be pretty great.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Achaemenian (Feb 16, 2014)

gull_s_777 said:


> Well you can't have everything in one mobile.
> LG True HD IPS display should be pretty great.

Click to collapse



yeah u r right i cant! 

which of these two are tougher:
Optimus G or htc Butterfly ?


----------



## gull_s_777 (Feb 16, 2014)

Achaemenian said:


> yeah u r right i cant!
> 
> which of these two are tougher:
> Optimus G or htc Butterfly ?

Click to collapse



Dang, didn't notice Butterfly. :sly:
Super LCD3 1080p should be the display of choice here. And it compares to True HD IPS display of LG G2. 
Optimus G's 768p isn't in the same league. 
No idea about toughness of these two but my last two HTC phones (Desire HD&One X) were very well built.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 16, 2014)

tclaw said:


> Well i would say you researched it only thing i would add probably get better deal at lower resolution or non touch screen but if those our things you want go for it. If its for gaming why need touch screen wont using mouse or game pad ?

Click to collapse



The full HD isn't really necessary, but touchscreen is definitely a must have for me. 
 Touchscreen is the future and I'm sure in an year or two all laptops will come with touchscreens. Even Windows 8 works better with a  touchscreen.

Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4




        Wanna discover some awesome new apps? Check out my thread - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2322687


----------



## tclaw (Feb 16, 2014)

I r o n M a n said:


> The full HD isn't really necessary, but touchscreen is definitely a must have for me.
> Touchscreen is the future and I'm sure in an year or two all laptops will come with touchscreens. Even Windows 8 works better with a  touchscreen.
> 
> Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4
> ...

Click to collapse



Well get the one your looking at sounds good 2 me i bought my wife a sony 2 years ago good laptops lil overpriced and she only wanted it because it was purple lol but it held up well untill my son stepped on the screen lol good luck


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 17, 2014)

tclaw said:


> Well get the one your looking at sounds good 2 me i bought my wife a sony 2 years ago good laptops lil overpriced and she only wanted it because it was purple lol but it held up well untill my son stepped on the screen lol good luck

Click to collapse



Haha. Sorry to hear that. 
And thanks. 

Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4




        Wanna discover some awesome new apps? Check out my thread - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2322687


----------



## Achaemenian (Feb 17, 2014)

which of these two are tougher:
Optimus G or htc Butterfly ?


----------



## dgauze (Feb 17, 2014)

What's a good, modern budget phone I can buy unlocked if I want to  run CM11 in the near future?


----------



## Steffe89 (Feb 17, 2014)

dgauze said:


> What's a good, modern budget phone I can buy unlocked if I want to  run CM11 in the near future?

Click to collapse



SG4 mini / HTC one mini / LG 2 mini


----------



## Jimi518 (Feb 18, 2014)

Achaemenian said:


> which of these two are tougher:
> Optimus G or htc Butterfly ?

Click to collapse



Probably the HTC!

---------- Post added at 02:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:07 AM ----------




Achaemenian said:


> Hi which one to buy?
> Lg optimus G
> htc Butterfly
> Sony xperia z
> ...

Click to collapse



I would go the HTC, comfortable to hold, well built (no glass back - even when tough still breakable) and good software which is always nippy.


----------



## Neverfap (Feb 18, 2014)

*Which phone to buy?*

I'm now into LG G2(factory unlocked)
Which cost about $520 - $560
My preferences is camera quality and features, display and smoothness
Any suggestion for a better choice?


----------



## tclaw (Feb 18, 2014)

dgauze said:


> What's a good, modern budget phone I can buy unlocked if I want to  run CM11 in the near future?

Click to collapse



I just bought a moto g and I'm running cm11 unlocked 16 gb 200 it has no sd card only drawback but faster then the three you mentioned.


----------



## judson75 (Feb 18, 2014)

My wife is looking to switch from iphone to Android. I think she will be very happy, even unrooted, to be able to modify her phone's environment to suit her needs. One of her concerns is with battery life (some verizon rep told her that ALL android phone get worse battery life than ALL iphones). I was already thinking of the droid Maxx before she said this. I like that the phone is rugged cause she is a bit of a butterfingers. It is reported to have good call quality and good photo quality. These are her primary uses of the phone.

My three concerns are 1) I have heard it does not have a removable battery. Is this true? If yes, that is annoying, but is it really a problem for a decidedly non-power user?

2) why is there no xda forum for this device? I have looked but not found one. Perhaps I am blind but I also looked on another site. I would likely not be rooting her phone right away but later on it would be nice to know if there was a community out there for that.

3) I recently unwittingly ended my custom ROM fun by taking the 4.3 OTA on my GS3. That knox security foiled all my fun. Anyways is there any kind of lurking menace like that on this phone? Thanks!


----------



## Speedtrix (Feb 18, 2014)

*Whitch one?*

hey everyone today i wanna ask everyone what android smartphone i should get. 
here are some of the feautres i want:

Android Kitkat os 
minimal 16GB internal storage (i tend to do allot of heavy work and projects )
large screen 5-6in 
strong matireal (prefrably NOT plastic)
and has to look amazing 

Please dont suggest lg or htc or motorola.
thanks to anyone who can help 
,-Speedtrix.


----------



## abdel12345 (Feb 18, 2014)

Speedtrix said:


> hey everyone today i wanna ask everyone what android smartphone i should get.
> here are some of the feautres i want:
> 
> Android Kitkat os
> ...

Click to collapse



Xperia z1 will fit that description

Sent from my VS980 4G using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 07:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 AM ----------

Except it didn't have kitkat yet but it's getting

Sent from my VS980 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## Speedtrix (Feb 18, 2014)

abdel12345 said:


> Xperia z1 will fit that description

Click to collapse



could there be a samsung alternative?


----------



## mhoss48 (Feb 18, 2014)

Speedtrix said:


> could there be a samsung alternative?

Click to collapse



The Note 3 SM-N905 has 4.4 its great for u. But if u dont mind getting htc the One Max has a better build, bigger screen

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## tclaw (Feb 18, 2014)

judson75 said:


> My wife is looking to switch from iphone to Android. I think she will be very happy, even unrooted, to be able to modify her phone's environment to suit her needs. One of her concerns is with battery life (some verizon rep told her that ALL android phone get worse battery life than ALL iphones). I was already thinking of the droid Maxx before she said this. I like that the phone is rugged cause she is a bit of a butterfingers. It is reported to have good call quality and good photo quality. These are her primary uses of the phone.
> 
> My three concerns are 1) I have heard it does not have a removable battery. Is this true? If yes, that is annoying, but is it really a problem for a decidedly non-power user?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The razor maxx has longest battery life on any phone period. Store always push the apple brand most over all appeal. I'm note sure battery removable. My best freind has razor maxx he can go 3 days of medium usage without a charge. Here's a review about longest battery life on a phone http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-6452_7-20127942/smartphones-with-long-battery-life-roundup/


----------



## Speedtrix (Feb 18, 2014)

mhoss48 said:


> The Note 3 SM-N905 has 4.4 its great for u. But if u dont mind getting htc the One Max has a better build, bigger screen

Click to collapse



Note 3 thank you bro! the note three looks awesome just what i was looking for time to research it more and order!:laugh:

---UPDATE---
haha looks like the note four is coming!


----------



## mhoss48 (Feb 18, 2014)

If u keep waiting for the next, u wont get any. Technology is moving in a great pace. The Note 3 is a great device period

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## abdel12345 (Feb 18, 2014)

Speedtrix said:


> Note 3 thank you bro! the note three looks awesome just what i was looking for time to research it more and order!:laugh:
> 
> ---UPDATE---
> haha looks like the note four is coming!

Click to collapse



There's also lg g pro 2 which is bigger at 5.9 inches though you said you don't want lg. It looks awesome and has some pretty nice specs. I'd take it over the note 3.

Also the note 3 is still really new. I can't see c what a note 4 would improve since the note 3 is capable of a lot already. There's no point in waiting and you could always just sell the note 3 and buy the 4 If you really wanted it that bad. Honestly unless there's some new mind blowing technology I don't see much that can be  improved for now and there's nothing that really needs much improvement. It can handle anything that you'd want to use if for.

Sent from my VS980 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## kdp162 (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey all, I'm looking to buy a tablet for work in the very near future... 10 inch screen,  quad core,  2-3 gigs of ram.. Wifi only... Must have unlocked bootloaders and good Dev support... Any suggestions would be helpful. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdel12345 (Feb 18, 2014)

kdp162 said:


> Hey all, I'm looking to buy a tablet for work in the very near future... 10 inch screen,  quad core,  2-3 gigs of ram.. Wifi only... Must have unlocked bootloaders and good Dev support... Any suggestions would be helpful.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Xperia z2 tablet once it comes out. Looks like it'll be a beast except only 16 gb internal storage but it will take sd cards. Lg g pad 8.3 is good too if need one now and only a little smaller than 10.

Note 2014 might be best for work though because of the stylus and it is a nice tablet but I don't l know if there's much development and flashing a custom Rom makess the stylus useless which is the main reason to get it

Sent from my VS980 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## dgauze (Feb 18, 2014)

tclaw said:


> I just bought a moto g and I'm running cm11 unlocked 16 gb 200 it has no sd card only drawback but faster then the three you mentioned.

Click to collapse



Wow, this phone looks cool. Thanks. And it looks like it will become an officially supported CM11 device very soon according to the dev thread.


----------



## akjha96 (Feb 19, 2014)

*Nexus 5 or galaxy s4*

I desperately need your help. 2 years back i asked you a question about buying galaxy y , and i listened to you and still happy for that. 


Now i need your help again --
i am a bit confused which one i should choose--
1. Google nexus 5 D821
reasons
1 has got latest snapdragon 800. 
2 more further support as launched in October
3 LTE
but has less flexibility.


2. Samsung galaxy s4 19500 
reasons
1 has got more features like IR blaster, thermometer, pedometer
2 has better camera and its modes like dual and drama short.
3 Samsung's UI 
but only thing this lack is LTE and latest chip set.


so which one i should opt for????????????? I will be using them in india


----------



## Mont (Feb 19, 2014)

akjha96 said:


> I desperately need your help. 2 years back i asked you a question about buying galaxy y , and i listened to you and still happy for that.
> 
> 
> Now i need your help again --
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you thought about a Moto x dev edition? also for less money.


----------



## AkOsIrAnUtO9980 (Feb 19, 2014)

akjha96 said:


> I desperately need your help. 2 years back i asked you a question about buying galaxy y , and i listened to you and still happy for that.
> 
> 
> Now i need your help again --
> ...

Click to collapse



If you want a Samsung UI with the features that you will use most of the time and a phone that is somewhat like a "trending or fashion" phone and can still run games like Asphalt 8, Real Racing 3 etc... choose the S4.

If you want a plain, simple, and pure android experience with less features that can be used and just install apps that can implement the features of the S4 and be the first person to have the latest version of android and to have the latest processor, choose the Nexus 5.

If I am you, I will choose the Nexus 5. I can't even use most of the features of the S4 that not all people will use.


----------



## akjha96 (Feb 19, 2014)

*Thanks*



AkOsIrAnUtO9980 said:


> If you want a Samsung UI with the features that you will use most of the time and a phone that is somewhat like a "trending or fashion" phone and can still run games like Asphalt 8, Real Racing 3 etc... choose the S4.
> 
> If you want a plain, simple, and pure android experience with less features that can be used and just install apps that can implement the features of the S4 and be the first person to have the latest version of android and to have the latest processor, choose the Nexus 5.
> 
> If I am you, I will choose the Nexus 5. I can't even use most of the features of the S4 that not all people will use.

Click to collapse



GOING FOR NEXUS 5. ANd i want to ask do visit this and and answer my question. (There have be views but no answer)
!:crying:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2653660


---------- Post added at 03:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:52 AM ----------

:angel:





santana3 said:


> Have you thought about a Moto x dev edition? also for less money.

Click to collapse



No, iit seems I do not to like it specs wise on paper. I could have got it if It's screen was 1080p res....


----------



## tclaw (Feb 20, 2014)

New phones be out in few months why not just wait

Sent from my XT1032 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:20 AM ----------

Snapdragon 805 be out probably be end of march or April

Sent from my XT1032 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## assiddiq87 (Feb 20, 2014)

akjha96 said:


> I desperately need your help. 2 years back i asked you a question about buying galaxy y , and i listened to you and still happy for that.
> 
> 
> Now i need your help again --
> ...

Click to collapse



why not consider LG G2?


----------



## abdel12345 (Feb 20, 2014)

assiddiq87 said:


> why not consider LG G2?

Click to collapse



Yes lg g2 is better. You get more features and latest chip set. G2 has ir blaster abs it came out in September so it's still Pretty new. Also best battery out of the three. I had nexus 5 and like my g2 better

Sent from my VS980 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## dixliu (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm looking to buy a tablet, the decision are Xperia Z tablet or LG Gpad 8.3.

my question is if anyone has both sizes of tablet.... whats it like living with either. is it true once you use a 10inch you wont want to go back down to a 8 or 7. and hows portability? unlikely to carry a 10 out, but with the 7 or 8 its still feasible?

thx in advance.


----------



## tclaw (Feb 20, 2014)

dixliu said:


> I'm looking to buy a tablet, the decision are Xperia Z tablet or LG Gpad 8.3.
> 
> my question is if anyone has both sizes of tablet.... whats it like living with either. is it true once you use a 10inch you wont want to go back down to a 8 or 7. and hows portability? unlikely to carry a 10 out, but with the 7 or 8 its still feasible?
> 
> thx in advance.

Click to collapse



I have had both 10 and a seven. I like bigger screen but you can tote either around no problem. I have had a addiction to gadgets so my wife cut m e off lol. I am about to buy cheaper 8 inch tablet never tried that size. I recently bought the cheapest new phone i've ever had. I've realized less is sometimes more or enough. You just need to think about what your using it for. I only use a tablet to watch netflix play a few game. I don't need the most powerful tablet for that. All about for needs. I heard alot of people on here say like sony tablet think its the best of the year. Also tegra 5 be out end of this year or early next year and it will change the game. If your need is not urgent you might want to wait probably a slew of new tablets coming next fall.


----------



## goes2best (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi..
how about MTK based devices... most devices used that chip have cheaper price with a premium feature like... any suggestion ?


----------



## tclaw (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm buying yoga tablet 8 cause 10-14 hr battery life built in kickstand has that cpu

Sent from my XT1032 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## dixliu (Feb 20, 2014)

tclaw said:


> I have had both 10 and a seven. I like bigger screen but you can tote either around no problem. I have had a addiction to gadgets so my wife cut m e off lol. I am about to buy cheaper 8 inch tablet never tried that size. I recently bought the cheapest new phone i've ever had. I've realized less is sometimes more or enough. You just need to think about what your using it for. I only use a tablet to watch netflix play a few game. I don't need the most powerful tablet for that. All about for needs. I heard alot of people on here say like sony tablet think its the best of the year. Also tegra 5 be out end of this year or early next year and it will change the game. If your need is not urgent you might want to wait probably a slew of new tablets coming next fall.

Click to collapse



Thx.. I'll check out the up and coming models as suggested. But not really looking any real powerful tab. Just a browsing and video tablet. Prices for g pad have dropped significantly of late making me sway towards it n I've been pretty happy with lg build quality ala my N4.


----------



## MEHRDAD595 (Feb 20, 2014)

goes2best said:


> Hi..
> how about MTK based devices... most devices used that chip have cheaper price with a premium feature like... any suggestion ?

Click to collapse



i dont suggest MTK based devices if u want to changing roms or others...! coz there is not so much roms as other devices!


----------



## armp30 (Feb 20, 2014)

*Suggestion*



akjha96 said:


> I desperately need your help. 2 years back i asked you a question about buying galaxy y , and i listened to you and still happy for that.
> 
> 
> Now i need your help again --
> ...

Click to collapse



I Think nexus 5 is better because it gets updates earlier than others


----------



## tclaw (Feb 20, 2014)

akjha96 said:


> I desperately need your help. 2 years back i asked you a question about buying galaxy y , and i listened to you and still happy for that.
> 
> 
> Now i need your help again --
> ...

Click to collapse



Mobile world congress is next week they unveil galaxy s5 might want to wait see all the new phones coming out this summer.


----------



## Darth (Feb 20, 2014)

tclaw said:


> Mobile world congress is next week they unveil galaxy s5 might want to wait see all the new phones coming out this summer.

Click to collapse



But the S5 will be Samsung.  LOL.  Never again.  

Sent from my Moto X cellular telephone...


----------



## tclaw (Feb 20, 2014)

kj2112 said:


> But the S5 will be Samsung.  LOL.  Never again.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X cellular telephone...

Click to collapse



also other new phones sony has 1 new lg coming new 1 and just shopping phone right now, not looking for the cheap ones in one week alot new phones will be annoucned


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Shellion (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi, I'm currently owning Motorola Defy and I thinking about switching to something new, can you guys tell me what's most popular budget phone with strong support (custom rom repo) from the modders like defy here?

any experience with lenovo phones?


----------



## failed1234 (Feb 21, 2014)

judson75 said:


> My wife is looking to switch from iphone to Android. I think she will be very happy, even unrooted, to be able to modify her phone's environment to suit her needs. One of her concerns is with battery life (some verizon rep told her that ALL android phone get worse battery life than ALL iphones). I was already thinking of the droid Maxx before she said this. I like that the phone is rugged cause she is a bit of a butterfingers. It is reported to have good call quality and good photo quality. These are her primary uses of the phone.
> 
> My three concerns are 1) I have heard it does not have a removable battery. Is this true? If yes, that is annoying, but is it really a problem for a decidedly non-power user?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think anything battery related will be a problem for the Droid devices.

Sent from my One X using Tapatalk


----------



## Mobilink MSR (Feb 21, 2014)

*Help me finding BEST GPS Mobile*

Please quote to answer me

Hi i live in Pakistan i recently joined a job in a telecommunication company to sale their connection at THEIR given location
not anywhere else thus i require to buy a android GPS phone and i have to mark attendance on given android app every hour
to ensure i'm on duty, i liked Galaxy S4 clone with MTK 6589 chip it's best it also run all the best games but i'm not sure
it could support GPS as htc phones (which are recommended by company and also expensive compare to Chinese phones)
please help me advice me what should i do i have budget 150USD or max 200USD 
<<<<<< Remember i can't turn on A-GPS or Data Connection or WIFI during marking attendance>>>>>>


----------



## tclaw (Feb 21, 2014)

Mobilink MSR said:


> Please quote to answer me
> 
> Hi i live in Pakistan i recently joined a job in a telecommunication company to sale their connection at THEIR given location
> not anywhere else thus i require to buy a android GPS phone and i have to mark attendance on given android app every hour
> ...

Click to collapse



New phone Xiaomi Redmi in price range but read story online sold out in 8min 160USD 6985T chip link to there website http://www.xiaomi.com/sg/redmi/


----------



## Mobilink MSR (Feb 21, 2014)

tclaw said:


> New phone Xiaomi Redmi in price range but read story online sold out in 8min 160USD 6985T chip link to there website

Click to collapse


This phone is not available in Pakistan plz seggest phones like HTC, or Samsung or if anyone uses S4 Clone for GPS use tell me


----------



## robgee789 (Feb 21, 2014)

Hey guys I'm looking to buy the LG optimum g pro and was wondering if anyone had any hands on experience with it and also is there any good places to buy it from or get it delivered to the UK? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## tclaw (Feb 21, 2014)

Mobilink MSR said:


> This phone is not available in Pakistan plz seggest phones like HTC, or Samsung or if anyone uses S4 Clone for GPS use tell me

Click to collapse



" i liked Galaxy S4 clone" " (which are recommended by company and also expensive compare to Chinese phones)" Would lead me to beleive you looking for a chinese phone google it yourself get off your lazy [email protected]@" instead of posting bold responese.


----------



## petraru1 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello guys, i am in a big dilema, i want to upgrade my samsung galaxy express, and i am thinking to buy one of this 3 phones: Motorola moto G, Sony Xperia SP or LG L9 II. I want the best experience out of this phones, i think all of them can run games pretty smooth, but i am more interested of smooth scrool trough menu, apps etc. Bottom line, i want the best android experience. My personal choice would be the Xperia SP but i have read in this forum that it has some problems, are they that bad? or true? i saw 2 SP versions, 3G and 4G (this is not a must for me) C5303 or C5302 have problems? They have a similar price in my country, that is why its so hard to pick a phone 
I am researching this phones for about a week, and my top would be this:
1. Xperia SP
2. Moto G
3. LG L9 II
But i`m not sure, so that is why i am asking you guys


----------



## N4RPS (Feb 23, 2014)

*BLU Advance 4.0*

Hello!

How about a BLU Advance 4.0? I bought TWO for $200 from an outfit in Florida. For the money, I couldn't find anything else this good.

It has a removable battery, dual SIM capability, multiple bands for worldwide use (several; forget the specifics), 2G/3G/4G, Wi-Fi 802.11b/g/n, tethering/hotspot support (for ME, on Linux only - more about THAT in a minute), SDHC slot (max. 32 GB), 1.2 GHz dual-core processor, and Android 4.2.2. It also comes fully unlocked, on AT&T or T-Mobile. Google it for the full specs...

Our two came with a NET10 SIM pre-installed, headset, latex cover, and screen protector. Everyone can find SOMETHING wrong with ANY phone, but so far, I haven't found anything about it that I don't like or can't live with. We pay $50 per line per month for unlimited talk, text, and data (2.5 GB/month at 4G speeds). When we try to hotspot or tether on a Windows PC, it shuts down after a few seconds (NET10 prohibits tethering of any kind, so I believe it's a carrier issue), but seems to do so just fine on Linux machines.

And now, a little bit more about tethering:

I moved to NET10 from Verizon, where I tethered for years without them saying a word. I think I have figured out WHY VZ never said anything to me - I was tethering using Windows PCs on a Windows Mobile phone. 

It turns out that Windows and Windows Mobile IP packets both have the same TTL (128ms), as do Android and Linux (TTL=64ms). I speculate that as long as the IP packet TTLs are the same, they can't REALLY tell whether or not you're tethering. As long as you don't go nuts on data usage, why should it be an issue ANYWAY? I guess I'll find out, if I get a nastygram from NET10 about it...

I hope to see more on here in the near future about the Advance 4.0, and how I can root (and otherwise play with) the ROM on this phone. For the money, it REALLY is a GREAT phone!!!  

73 DE N4RPS
Rob


----------



## abdel12345 (Feb 23, 2014)

N4RPS said:


> Hello!
> 
> How about a BLU Advance 4.0? I bought TWO for $200 from an outfit in Florida. For the money, I couldn't find anything else this good.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The new blu studio 5.5 is sold at my store (not my store, but I work there)  for only 250 and is a major upgrade over the 4.0 advance. You should check it out If you like blu when you need a new phone. You can probably find it At a local cell phone store since blu is becoming well known now

Sent from my VS980 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## N4RPS (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello!

Thanks for the tip!

Not too many people know about BLU here yet. I'm sure the 5.5 is an AWESOME 'phablet', and can PROBABLY be had HERE for around $150 or so. 

Should anything happen to our Advances, we'll keep that in mind. THIS time, we needed phones, not phablets...

73 DE N4RPS

Rob


----------



## judson75 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hey All, I am a bit confused on the various ways to back up my phone. Here is my current thinking. I make a nandriod before flashing a new ROM or what not in case I need to retreat to a known state. I use Titanium Backup to batch load my apps if the ROM seems to be working and I am going to stay awhile. I have been advised not to restore system data via TBU because it can create problems. This brings me to my question. I notice when I factory reset and am setting up my phone again that I usually see an option to back up my data (and apps?) with google. Is this essentially a cloud version of TBU? I tend to jump back and forth between devices as much as I switch ROMs. Should I use this google back up instead of TBU?

Thanks!


----------



## nam555 (Feb 23, 2014)

If you want to buy a tablet, I recommend a window 8 tablet. If you want to buy a phone i recommend wait for Samsung Galaxy S5 or Note 4

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk Pre


----------



## mhoss48 (Feb 23, 2014)

nam555 said:


> If you want to buy a tablet, I recommend a window 8 tablet. If you want to buy a phone i recommend wait for Samsung Galaxy S5 or Note 4
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk Pre

Click to collapse



Can i know Y ?

Sent from my LG-D802 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Dedzdedz (Feb 23, 2014)

Hey guys, i have a question... right now i'm rocking an LG-G2, but i really like the note 2 4g, the thing is... i want to swap it, but i'm not sure i will do the right thing.
The reason for this... LG-G2 -no sd card slot,
- no stylus
-non removable battery

Can you guys help me?

Enviado do meu LG-D802 através de Tapatalk


----------



## abdel12345 (Feb 23, 2014)

N4RPS said:


> Hello!
> 
> Thanks for the tip!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There's a 5.0 one as well. I like big p phones 

Sent from my VS980 4G using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 04:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:28 PM ----------




Dedzdedz said:


> Hey guys, i have a question... right now i'm rocking an LG-G2, but i really like the note 2 4g, the thing is... i want to swap it, but i'm not sure i will do the right thing.
> The reason for this... LG-G2 -no sd card slot,
> - no stylus
> -non removable battery
> ...

Click to collapse



Note 2 is older,worth less, older and less powerful processor, screens not as good, worse camera. Don't swap. That would be a rip off. G2 is way better. Note 2s only advantage is the sd card slot and removable battery like you said but I have the 32 gb g2 and its way more space than I even need.  

Sent from my VS980 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## Dedzdedz (Feb 23, 2014)

abdel12345 said:


> There's a 5.0 one as well. I like big p phones
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the 16 GB one :/. I love the G2 but the way i use my phone the note 2 would be better on the productivity side if you understand where i'm going. Plus i could use the extra space and the s-pen it's very usefull. The only game i play is clash of clans, apart from that i listen to music, facebook, tapatalk, and twitter. By the way the note 2 is almost new it is 2 months old ant it has warranty. Do you still think it would be a bad deal?


----------



## tusharTD50 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Nexus 6 & 7. Google Glass*

Hey Everyone.

Is the nexus 8 & 9 is really coming this Year end and and next mid year respectively ? Which will be also a connector of Google glass ?  

I would wait then to invest in a new phone.

Thank you. :good:


----------



## omnibob (Feb 24, 2014)

*Sony Xperia Tablet Z2*

Hello everyone,

I just preordered the Xperia Tablet Z2. Will this be supported for Omnirom once it's out?
I was thinking as there is support for the Z1, the Z2 might follow?

Thanks and greetings,
omnibob


----------



## JoyFull117 (Feb 25, 2014)

tusharTD50 said:


> Hey Everyone.
> 
> Is the nexus 8 & 9 is really coming this Year end and and next mid year respectively ? Which will be also a connector of Google glass ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah it seems as a Nexus 8 is coming this year, maybe instead of a Nexus 7.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## dave2001 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Which "new" phone?*

I'm on Verizon, I'm grandfathered in on the "unlimited data" plan... so there's no way I'm switching carriers or upgrading my phone through Verizon. So I'm buying a phone second hand.

I'm just looking for suggestions on which phone to buy. Here is what I'm looking for:
-Used phone,in good condition. Budget $200 MAYBE more if there's a huge benefit for the extra $ (I've been looking @ '12 models)
-Hassle free support for all Verizon networks and speed bands
-Unlockable/Rootable -I'm a fan of GNU-Linux, and open-source projects of all types. I want the ability to change anything everything!
-Removeable storage in addition to the fixed internal storage

Those were the "must have" features. Other wise here's how I'd rank the importance of features (1being most improtant)
1. Camera: High picture and vedeo quality
2. Processor/Ram and real-world speed of internet browsing and applicaitons
3. Battery time (for in-use, not as concerned about standby time)
4. Size of internal storage not very important as long as it can take 32gb or larger card
5. Durability, not a big deal, I have repaired several phones in the past.

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## henrycafu (Feb 26, 2014)

*Which phone should i get*

I was thinking of buying a smartphone but don't know the exact one to buy. My options are
Samsung gio and
Nokia n8
i like the gio just because it's an android phone but compared to the n8, it has a rather smaller screen and internal memory.

Please help.

Which should i get


----------



## jayc137 (Feb 26, 2014)

henrycafu said:


> I was thinking of buying a smartphone but don't know the exact one to buy. My options are
> Samsung gio and
> Nokia n8
> i like the gio just because it's an android phone but compared to the n8, it has a rather smaller screen and internal memory.
> ...

Click to collapse



These are ancient ones.
Why exactly are these the only ones you want to buy ?



Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisdaun (Feb 26, 2014)

*Nexus 7 Gen1 or Gen2?*

I have a Hisense Sero 7 Pro tablet but was thinking about trading it in for a Nexus 7 so I can tinker with AOSP.
I see good deals on the refurbished units but is it really worth the extra $50-$70 for a gen2?


----------



## SC-06D User (Feb 27, 2014)

*hi*

I've been wondering which one is better, should I buy iphone 5s instead of samsung galaxy s5, which one is better?


----------



## jayc137 (Feb 27, 2014)

SC-06D User said:


> I've been wondering which one is better, should I buy iphone 5s instead of samsung galaxy s5, which one is better?

Click to collapse



S5 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedzdedz (Feb 27, 2014)

SC-06D User said:


> I've been wondering which one is better, should I buy iphone 5s instead of samsung galaxy s5, which one is better?

Click to collapse



Buy the S5, but it depends what you want, basically the thing is... you will get more from an android smartphone (S5)... the 5S it's a very good phone but is has a small screen, not much features. Still the 5S is a quality phone but i would go for the Galaxy S5 or the Note 3!

Enviado do meu LG-D802 através de Tapatalk


----------



## mehdil100 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Best Android Phones To buy*

Hello people. I am looking for a good Android Phone. Well, i would like also for them to have Over than 5 mega pixels . I will be glad if I get Battery Standby: over 5 days Am a newbie and I need your opinions ? Thank you.


----------



## Dedzdedz (Feb 27, 2014)

mehdil100 said:


> Hello people. I am looking for a good Android Phone. Well, i would like also for them to have Over than 5 mega pixels . I will be glad if I get Battery Standby: over 5 days Am a newbie and I need your opinions ? Thank you.

Click to collapse



Get a Note 3 or a Note 2 or a G2 or a Gpro2 or... there are so many good devices, but 5 days on standy... are you not gonna use your phone?

Enviado do meu LG-D802 através de Tapatalk


----------



## __-_-_-__ (Feb 28, 2014)

I've been using galaxy S line since the beginning but now want to upgrade my phone.
I want something with:
-irda
-nfc
-fm radio
-waterproof

What I would want would be a galaxy s iv active with fm radio. or a waterproof galaxy s mini. but there isn't such a thing.
since to my knowledge there isn't such a device I'm willing to let go waterproof. 

so,
-irda
-nfc
-fm radio

apparently the S iv mini (i9195) would be a good option but it's already too outdated for it's price. for that price I think I can get quad core and 2gb ram.

I've searched around and checked a few ones and noticed that some didn't had a micro sd slot... dafuk... also some didn't had a removable battery...

so I've narrowed down to these ones:

Sony Xperia ZL
LG Optimus G Pro E985
HTC Butterfly S

which one is the best? pros and cons?
thanks.


----------



## mhoss48 (Feb 28, 2014)

__-_-_-__ said:


> I've been using galaxy S line since the beginning but now want to upgrade my phone.
> I want something with:
> -irda
> -nfc
> ...

Click to collapse



The G Pro and the butterfly S both have S600 CPU and 2gb ram while the ZL has S4 pro and 2gb ram, so forget the ZL. The G Pro is still at 4.1.2. While the Butterfly S is at 4.3. And htc now is very good with S/W updates. Plus Boomsound is a very big Advantage

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## __-_-_-__ (Feb 28, 2014)

thank you. I'll chose the LG Optimus G Pro because I can get it for half price the HTC one and I really don't care much about boomsound and I want a camera with higher mp.


----------



## gordon1986 (Mar 1, 2014)

My friend has a Google Play edition of HTC One and he complains that it constantly crashes even Google-developed apps, it randomly reboots, etc. Is this a common problem or is his hardware bad? Thanks.


----------



## jidcman (Mar 1, 2014)

dave2001 said:


> I'm on Verizon, I'm grandfathered in on the "unlimited data" plan... so there's no way I'm switching carriers or upgrading my phone through Verizon. So I'm buying a phone second hand.
> 
> I'm just looking for suggestions on which phone to buy. Here is what I'm looking for:
> -Used phone,in good condition. Budget $200 MAYBE more if there's a huge benefit for the extra $ (I've been looking @ '12 models)
> ...

Click to collapse



Bump, I think his question got buried by following posts... :what:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedzdedz (Mar 1, 2014)

gordon1986 said:


> My friend has a Google Play edition of HTC One and he complains that it constantly crashes even Google-developed apps, it randomly reboots, etc. Is this a common problem or is his hardware bad? Thanks.

Click to collapse



Has he tried a factory reset? Still you should go to the htc one thread for this type of questions mate.

Enviado do meu LG-D802 através de Tapatalk


----------



## chinti (Mar 2, 2014)

hi everyone, im an iphone user for since iphone 3G generation and now thinking of switching to android. currently using iphone 4s, was looking at sharp SH-06E but i cant find much review about it. anyone here using it and can let me know whether isit good or bad compare to my current iphone 4s? i hav seen mixed review, some say the screen doesnt look nice.


----------



## tclaw (Mar 2, 2014)

dave2001 said:


> I'm on Verizon, I'm grandfathered in on the "unlimited data" plan... so there's no way I'm switching carriers or upgrading my phone through Verizon. So I'm buying a phone second hand.
> 
> I'm just looking for suggestions on which phone to buy. Here is what I'm looking for:
> -Used phone,in good condition. Budget $200 MAYBE more if there's a huge benefit for the extra $ (I've been looking @ '12 models)
> ...

Click to collapse



get moto g price range or get nexus 5 want best out there nexus 5 350$


----------



## Ashambaiy (Mar 2, 2014)

*Help me decide on a good phone plz*

Hey guys! I currently have a budget of $304 for a smartphone! I want one with atleast 1gb Ram, quad core, 720p HD 5inch screen and 2500mAh battery! (Those r the minimum requirements!) And of course I wud like one with a lot of dev support so that I wud have custom kernels and custom recoveries to choose from! Thank u!


----------



## Kiwto1 (Mar 2, 2014)

I can't stress it enough and I'm sure everyone has heard this 1, 000 time but the galaxy note 3 is the best phone to get period My opinion!


----------



## tclaw (Mar 2, 2014)

Ashambaiy said:


> Hey guys! I currently have a budget of $304 for a smartphone! I want one with atleast 1gb Ram, quad core, 720p HD 5inch screen and 2500mAh battery! (Those r the minimum requirements!) And of course I wud like one with a lot of dev support so that I wud have custom kernels and custom recoveries to choose from! Thank u!

Click to collapse



The only way to get this is to buy on contract you aren't look for an unlocked for our you


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Stettin (Mar 2, 2014)

*Kindle Fire 1st gen dead*

I have a Kindle Fire 1st gen that is as good as dead. No matter what I do, I cannot get it to charge. It rapidly deteriorated over the last week, requiring several minutes of fiddling to get the right position to charge. I see some repair shops that charge about $30 to fix. I can't bear to pay that when I can get a 2nd gen for $79 and Nexus 7 1st gen refurbs are popping up around $100. Right now I'm mainly using the device to connect to a wireless IP camera, and will also be using it to run SwagBucks videos.

I'm looking for the cheapest possible device that I can root, preferably ICS 4.0.4 or greater, or even better that is CyanogenMod compatible. My budget is $50 max including tax. Any ideas?


----------



## J. Clarkson (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi there,

I'm planning to sell my Nexus 4 and get the HTC One, I've always wanted the HTC One.

The only considerable difference I can see in specs is the Camera, HTC One at 4MP and Nexus 4 at 8MP, but strangely the Camera on the Nexus 4 isn't that impressive anyway.

Can someone shed some light on differences between these phones and will it be better to stay with Nexus 4 or go with HTC One?

To me, the visible differences are that Nexus 4 has 4.4 KitKat and 8MP Camera. Is the Camera on the HTC One better? 

How about Benchmarks, does the HTC One beat Nexus 4 in all Benchmarks where can I check this?

Please advise, cheers!


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 3, 2014)

J. Clarkson said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm planning to sell my Nexus 4 and get the HTC One, I've always wanted the HTC One.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Both N4 and One are brilliant devices. And they don't need any benchmark tests to prove themselves. Still if you want a sheet comparison, start looking at GSMarena.

Also the N4 is 8mp and the One is 4 Ultra pixel. 
You can compare that quality on that site too.
Though as a personal opinion, but what you like. 
You say you have always wanted the One, then get it. It's no downer.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crimsonnight (Mar 3, 2014)

I currently have an HTC One X but desperately need to upgrade to a phone with a decent battery - what's my best option at the moment? I'd also prefer a smaller device than the One X but this comes secondary to the battery.

I'm very interested in the Droid Maxx but I don't think I could handle the shoddy camera...


----------



## elbarto7 (Mar 4, 2014)

Been using nexus 5 for 5 days now but I think I will exchange it for Z1s (32gb internal + up to 64 gb sd card) before 14 days is over. Is the Z1s worth the $200 difference? TIA

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gull_s_777 (Mar 4, 2014)

crimsonnight said:


> I currently have an HTC One X but desperately need to upgrade to a phone with a decent battery - what's my best option at the moment? I'd also prefer a smaller device than the One X but this comes secondary to the battery.
> 
> I'm very interested in the Droid Maxx but I don't think I could handle the shoddy camera...

Click to collapse



I upgraded from One X to G2 and battery is amazing on G2.


----------



## abdel12345 (Mar 4, 2014)

elbarto7 said:


> Been using nexus 5 for 5 days now but I think I will exchange it for Z1s (32gb internal + up to 64 gb sd card) before 14 days is over. Is the Z1s worth the $200 difference? TIA
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yes. It's a premium phone. Looks premium and feels premium. Only thing is I heard display looking Angles are bad but that Doesn't bother me as I usually look straight at my phone. Depends on the person. It's also the waterproof and bigger battery. I was going to trade my nexus 5plus 40 dollars fir a z1s but it was locked on tmobile. So I went with a g2 for an even trade but if the z1s was unlocked I'd rather have done that though the g2 it's amazing too and I don't think I can ever leave the knock on feature now that I'm used to it

Sent from my VS980 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## TPS_Reports (Mar 4, 2014)

abdel12345 said:


> Yes. It's a premium phone. Looks premium and feels premium. Only thing is I heard display looking Angles are bad but that Doesn't bother me as I usually look straight at my phone. Depends on the person. It's also the waterproof and bigger battery. I was going to trade my nexus 5plus 40 dollars fir a z1s but it was locked on tmobile. So I went with a g2 for an even trade but if the z1s was unlocked I'd rather have done that though the g2 it's amazing too and I don't think I can ever leave the knock on feature now that I'm used to it
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I started with GalaxyNexus(toro) but quickly moved to a LG G2(vs980).  G2 has a very good battery and I have gotten used to the power button and the volume rockers on the back of the phone.  LOVE knock knock!!


----------



## meet_death (Mar 4, 2014)

*Xperia Z1 Compact or Galaxy S4*

Hi,

I am thinking of buying a new phone. My main requirements are:

1) Should have excellent music output through headphones (I use in-ears)
2) Should have 3G
3) Decent camera
4) USB OTG
5) Memory card slot
6) Decent battery life
7) Within $550 (INR 35000)

I'm not a very heavy user (about a couple of hours of music playback on my daily commute, some internet browsing, whatsapp and 20 mins of calls on an average day).

I have zeroed in on the Galaxy S4 i9500 and the Xperia Z1 Compact. I love Samsung's screen, but absolutely hate Touchwiz, and the overall design of the phone. Also, I'm finding very confusing reviews of the S4 i9500's audio output quality. I love the Z1 Compact's design, and really like the fact that it is waterproof, but I had the Z before and the screen was really bad. I'm hoping that being a Sony, the music quality would be good on the Z1c. Also, the Z1c retails for about $80 more than the Galaxy S4 where I live.

I'm confused. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## DafabHoid (Mar 4, 2014)

meet_death said:


> 1) Should have excellent music output through headphones (I use in-ears)
> [...]
> I'm confused. Can anyone help me out?

Click to collapse



If you are happy with a rooted phone, then you could install Viper4Android, an app with HUGE settings to definitely improve audio quality (I'm very lucky with it on my phone).
If not, then a Sony device is probably the best, I think they all have a "Clear audio" called system onboard (a bit similiar to Viper4Android, but way less powerful).
With a loss of the manufacturer support you can also flash a (pre-rooted) ROM with a different apperance on the Galaxy S4, if Touchwiz is a k.o. criterium.


----------



## AkOsIrAnUtO9980 (Mar 4, 2014)

SC-06D User said:


> I've been wondering which one is better, should I buy iphone 5s instead of samsung galaxy s5, which one is better?

Click to collapse



Choose S5 if you like the Touchwiz UX of S5,  if you want to track your statistics on your health or fitness hobbies/activities (walking, running, jogging, cycling, etc.), want to have the fastest Auto-focusing cam with many features, have a Dust-proof and Water-proof phone, enjoy personalization on your phone (Android), an average screen size(for Android users who had used 4.7 - 5 inch screen phones but big screen size for some users).

Choose the 5S, if you want the experience of iOS. It's very simple UI that you will Jailbreak if you want to have a big customization to your iPhone. Also a phone that comfortably fits in your hand. A good quality camera that shoots photos fast. Fingerprint sensor that is much more easier to use than S5. An alluminum unibody design vs Plastic back on S5.

I hope this will help you make a decision.


----------



## FAIRUZLYNNZAN (Mar 4, 2014)

g2 and gpro2 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Dedzdedz (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi...
Had to share this, today i sold my G2 and i bought a Note 2. I really do not miss the G2. This is awesome. Gonna root the phone tonight and flash ditto note 3 ROM 

Enviado do meu GT-N7105 através de Tapatalk


----------



## mhoss48 (Mar 4, 2014)

So u went backwards in everythig except screen size and S Pen


----------



## Bench80 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi

I'm searching for a cheap phone with Android.
It should have enough memory and a dualcore CPU and about 4" Display.
WLAN and Cam should work good and it should have 4G.
I won't play any games with it, just phone, SMS, Whatsapp and Internet, and maybe here or there a quick picture.
Price about 200€ and buyable in Germany.

Currently I'm using an old Wave2 with badadroid, but it is simply to old and slow and my SIM isn't working good with badadroid.

Thanks for all suggestions.


----------



## Dedzdedz (Mar 4, 2014)

mhoss48 said:


> So u went backwards in everythig except screen size and S Pen

Click to collapse



That's your point of view. I can add an sd card, change battery, work on my files easier... i don't need a blazing fast processor or full hd screen. I don't need the 13 mpix camera. I had the G2 for 2 months and it didn't fullfill my need. This one does 

Enviado do meu GT-N7105 através de Tapatalk


----------



## abdel12345 (Mar 4, 2014)

Dedzdedz said:


> That's your point of view. I can add an sd card, change battery, work on my files easier... i don't need a blazing fast processor or full hd screen. I don't need the 13 mpix camera. I had the G2 for 2 months and it didn't fullfill my need. This one does
> 
> Enviado do meu GT-N7105 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I hope you at least made some money too because note 2 isn't as much as g2

Sent from my VS980 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## Dedzdedz (Mar 4, 2014)

abdel12345 said:


> I hope you at least made some money too because note 2 isn't as much as g2
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I bought the G2 for 599€ and sold it for 450€. Bought the Note 2 for 300€ with 1 year warranty. Made 150€... Not bad 

Enviado do meu GT-N7105 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 PM ----------




abdel12345 said:


> I hope you at least made some money too because note 2 isn't as much as g2
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



By the way the G2 is 549€ right now and the Note 2 is 599€... this is portugal lol, i think the Note 3 is about 699€ or 799€... so you can see how smartphone's prices are hi as hell...

Enviado do meu GT-N7105 através de Tapatalk


----------



## chinti (Mar 4, 2014)

hi, switching from iphone to android. just sold iphone 4s yesterday. have a budget of 400usd, what phone is recommended? camera come first.


----------



## Dedzdedz (Mar 4, 2014)

chinti said:


> hi, switching from iphone to android. just sold iphone 4s yesterday. have a budget of 400usd, what phone is recommended? camera come first.

Click to collapse



Xperia Z1 or LG G2... i don't know how much they cost in the US...

Enviado do meu GT-N7105 através de Tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## chinti (Mar 4, 2014)

Dedzdedz said:


> Xperia Z1 or LG G2... i don't know how much they cost in the US...
> 
> Enviado do meu GT-N7105 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



they both cost more than 450, im now leaning towards nexus 5


----------



## abdel12345 (Mar 4, 2014)

chinti said:


> hi, switching from iphone to android. just sold iphone 4s yesterday. have a budget of 400usd, what phone is recommended? camera come first.

Click to collapse



Z1 is good if you want high megapixel Camera. 20.1 megapixels. Costs around 400 If you don't mind used. A new one is probably around 500. G2 used is around the same price of 350~400. The moto x is pretty nice for less than both and a 4.7 inch screen rather 5~5.2 inches and it had awesome software features

Sent from my VS980 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## Dedzdedz (Mar 4, 2014)

chinti said:


> they both cost more than 450, im now leaning towards nexus 5

Click to collapse



That's a great device, people love it... but what about the camera? Doesn't the 4s have a 8mpix camera?

Enviado do meu GT-N7105 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 PM ----------




abdel12345 said:


> Z1 is good if you want high megapixel Camera. 20.1 megapixels. Costs around 400 If you don't mind used. A new one is probably around 500. G2 used is around the same price of 350~400. The moto x is pretty nice for less than both and a 4.7 inch screen rather 5~5.2 inches and it had awesome software features
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



He's right the moto x is a good choice...







chinti said:


> they both cost more than 450, im now leaning towards nexus 5

Click to collapse





Enviado do meu GT-N7105 através de Tapatalk


----------



## chinti (Mar 4, 2014)

Dedzdedz said:


> That's a great device, people love it... but what about the camera? Doesn't the 4s have a 8mpix camera?
> 
> Enviado do meu GT-N7105 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse




4S camera is 8mgpx?  its pretty bad...so i guess nexus 5 wont b a good upgrade. i really wan xiaomi mi3, but not sure which seller to buy it from


----------



## Dedzdedz (Mar 4, 2014)

chinti said:


> 4S camera is 8mgpx?  its pretty bad...so i guess nexus 5 wont b a good upgrade. i really wan xiaomi mi3, but not sure which seller to buy it from

Click to collapse



Nexus 5 is a good upgrade, it's way better than the 4s. Yeah i think it's 8megapixels...

Enviado do meu GT-N7105 através de Tapatalk


----------



## chinti (Mar 4, 2014)

Dedzdedz said:


> Nexus 5 is a good upgrade, it's way better than the 4s. Yeah i think it's 8megapixels...
> 
> Enviado do meu GT-N7105 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yeah just check, 4S is 8mgpx...hesitating now for nexus 5. LTE doesnt work outside of US but 3G work right?


----------



## Dedzdedz (Mar 4, 2014)

chinti said:


> yeah just check, 4S is 8mgpx...hesitating now for nexus 5. LTE doesnt work outside of US but 3G work right?

Click to collapse



I'm in portugal, 3g works...

Enviado do meu GT-N7105 através de Tapatalk


----------



## abdel12345 (Mar 4, 2014)

chinti said:


> yeah just check, 4S is 8mgpx...hesitating now for nexus 5. LTE doesnt work outside of US but 3G work right?

Click to collapse



The megapixels only matters for cropping photos and zooming. The nexus 5 has better Camera. The megapixels aren't more but it had ois and it takes good pictures. I had one but moved to g2 for better battery.


Sent from my VS980 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## chinti (Mar 4, 2014)

Dedzdedz said:


> I'm in portugal, 3g works...
> 
> Enviado do meu GT-N7105 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse





abdel12345 said:


> The megapixels only matters for cropping photos and zooming. The nexus 5 has better Camera. The megapixels aren't more but it had ois and it takes good pictures. I had one but moved to g2 for better battery.
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



decided i will order nexus 5, but there wont be stock until march 14 though, gonna have to wait 2 weeks


----------



## oralover2006 (Mar 5, 2014)

hi all,

after Huawei Ascend Y300 now I am going to Huawei Ascend G610s because it has 1GB RAM, Quad Core Processor, 5 inch Screen etc. etc. is here any one who experienced it, please let me know about and share some good and bad etc.

please, also inform about safely ROOTING this device ( how to )

regards.


----------



## thatdude02 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey all, I am at another crossroads here. I want a 4g/LTE capable tablet but don't want to spend a fortune (looking at you apple!). I already have a Nexus 7 2013 WiFi, but I really want the built in networking (no WiFi at home so just tethering for now). Do you think the LTE model Nexus 7 is a worthy upgrade or is there something better on a budget? Thanks everyone!

Sent from my XT1058 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mhoss48 (Mar 6, 2014)

angelicaalmoro said:


> What do you think is the best android phone for a teen age girl?

Click to collapse



What do u want in a phone ? But i guess a Galaxy S4 is good

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## maxfact (Mar 6, 2014)

Hallo hi,
i like would buy a motorola x or xiaomi m2s or xperia z1 compact
I try a smartphone with better battery, resistant dust-shock-water, mainly because used for track mountain bike but I would like to install a rom miui  (fantastic I'm in love)

What recommended??


----------



## mhoss48 (Mar 6, 2014)

I guess the moto x is the best for falls. No glass. It has great battery life and good radios. Go for it

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## Dedzdedz (Mar 6, 2014)

maxfact said:


> Hallo hi,
> i like would buy a motorola x or xiaomi m2s or xperia z1 compact
> I try a smartphone with better battery, resistant dust-shock-water, mainly because used for track mountain bike but I would like to install a rom miui  (fantastic I'm in love)
> 
> What recommended??

Click to collapse



I agree with him...







mhoss48 said:


> I guess the moto x is the best for falls. No glass. It has great battery life and good radios. Go for it
> 
> Sent from my LG G2

Click to collapse





N7105 DN3 ROM Agni Kernel


----------



## femiro (Mar 6, 2014)

Hello everyone.
Would anyone consider the choice between Xperia Z1 Compact and LG G2 a tough one? Cause I can't seem to find an easy answer..


----------



## Dedzdedz (Mar 6, 2014)

femiro said:


> Hello everyone.
> Would anyone consider the choice between Xperia Z1 Compact and LG G2 a tough one? Cause I can't seem to find an easy answer..

Click to collapse



I had the LG G2, Great screen, fast, good battery, no sd card slot, 13 mpixel cam, heats up a lot while playing games. Why not go for the original Z1? Z1 compact is too small...

N7105 DN3 ROM Agni Kernel


----------



## maxfact (Mar 6, 2014)

@Dedzdedz @mhoss48

Thanks mate


----------



## femiro (Mar 6, 2014)

Dedzdedz said:


> I had the LG G2, Great screen, fast, good battery, no sd card slot, 13 mpixel cam, heats up a lot while playing games. Why not go for the original Z1? Z1 compact is too small...
> 
> N7105 DN3 ROM Agni Kernel

Click to collapse



Actually Its size is kinda bonus in my opinion. I really don't find it necesary to be that big. Especially the original Z1 which is even bigger than G2. If you put size aside? Would say it lacks anywhere else?


----------



## Dedzdedz (Mar 6, 2014)

femiro said:


> Actually Its size is kinda bonus in my opinion. I really don't find it necesary to be that big. Especially the original Z1 which is even bigger than G2. If you put size aside? Would say it lacks anywhere else?

Click to collapse



I think you should try the phones before you buy them. If you get the G2 get the 32 Gb version. The z1 has better build quality, better camera and better battery saving options but i reckon the G2 is stil a better phone overall. Unfortunatelly no sd card slot and that's annoying. This is only my opinion. Get what you think it's better for you mate, carry on researching before you buy

N7105 DN3 ROM Agni Kernel


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## femiro (Mar 6, 2014)

Dedzdedz said:


> I think you should try the phones before you buy them. If you get the G2 get the 32 Gb version. The z1 has better build quality, better camera and better battery saving options but i reckon the G2 is stil a better phone overall. Unfortunatelly no sd card slot and that's annoying. This is only my opinion. Get what you think it's better for you mate, carry on researching before you buy
> 
> N7105 DN3 ROM Agni Kernel

Click to collapse



Thnks mate. I hope that better build quality means that it can also last longer in time. I'll keep my research though.


----------



## Dedzdedz (Mar 6, 2014)

femiro said:


> Thnks mate. I hope that better build quality means that it can also last longer in time. I'll keep my research though.

Click to collapse



What i mean by that is because the G2 is plastic all around and you can hear the plastic sweak when you hold it a little harder, while the Z1 it has a stronger body

N7105 DN3 ROM Agni Kernel


----------



## heldc (Mar 6, 2014)

*What Android watch, if any, should I buy?*

I'm thinking the Samsung Galaxy gear looks good. I like the color screen, and that it shoots 720 video all on its own. I'm strongly inclined to get a device with a color screen, unless someone can explain what advantages a B&W/e-ink screen offers, other than battery life.


----------



## rjunraj (Mar 7, 2014)

Can anyone tell me where can i buy xiaomi mi 3 snapdragon version ?


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## new_at_this(jatin) (Mar 7, 2014)

*need help in choosing a device..*

Hello guys,
the title of thread is interesting 

okay...
I want to buy a new phone. it should be


fast
good for gaming
do not lag when playing
sound should be good(my current phone has speaker in back so some times i had to direct sound using my hand lol
screen shouldn't be small, but not too big(should get into pocket of my jeans easily)
and last should be low on price

I hope that's not too much to ask
I am currently using htc explorer.....:crying:
that's an old phone and low on memory too but thanks to memory scripts....

thanks in advance
Jatin


----------



## justastudent (Mar 7, 2014)

new_at_this(jatin) said:


> Hello guys,
> the title of thread is interesting
> 
> okay...
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for samsung galaxy s4 or if u want even smaller budget the grand 2

---------- Post added at 06:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:24 AM ----------

Pls check out my thread and give few suggestions for tablets


----------



## mhoss48 (Mar 7, 2014)

new_at_this(jatin) said:


> Hello guys,
> the title of thread is interesting
> 
> okay...
> ...

Click to collapse



The G2 is the best for u, just see some vids for the speaker. Other than that, its better than the S4 in all the factors ur asking for 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## new_at_this(jatin) (Mar 7, 2014)

justastudent said:


> Go for samsung galaxy s4 or if u want even smaller budget the grand 2
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:24 AM ----------
> 
> Pls check out my thread and give few suggestions for tablets

Click to collapse





mhoss48 said:


> The G2 is the best for u, just see some vids for the speaker. Other than that, its better than the S4 in all the factors ur asking for
> 
> Sent from my LG G2

Click to collapse



Thank you guys, great help. May be ishould go for grand 2. but is their any posibilities that i could have even less budget phone because its not for me but for my nephew. I dont think that he is not that old to carry that device. how about micromax canvas magnus? or some equally ranged phone.


----------



## rjunraj (Mar 7, 2014)

Sold my nexus 4 for 250$ 8gb model 
Is this good deal ?
And now what should i buy ?
My budget is 350$ i want a 2gb ram phone with nice battery your valuable response is highly appreciated

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## gull_s_777 (Mar 7, 2014)

rjunraj said:


> Sold my nexus 4 for 250$ 8gb model
> Is this good deal ?
> And now what should i buy ?
> My budget is 350$ i want a 2gb ram phone with nice battery your valuable response is highly appreciated
> ...

Click to collapse



For nice battery , nothing beats G2 currently in 5-5.2 size phones.


----------



## owlieowl (Mar 7, 2014)

*GNex Died!*

So, my Galaxy Nexus just bit the dust.  Well, it fell in the water anyway.

My new upgrade is here in 6 days, I want to buy a full price $200 contract phone from Verizon.  I'm looking at mainly the Galaxy S5, HTC One 2, and Sony Xperia Z2.  Obviously will wait until whatever phone is out, don't know if people can actually help me speaking to unreleased phones, but maybe to the brands and previous iterations!

I am probably going to go with the Galaxy S5 based on the fact that my girlfriend has had an S3 now forever, loves it (even though it's had to be replaced once, and the power button on the new one popped out and is lost, but it's survived a drop in the toilet), and I really like it too, when I use it.  Much more pleasing than my Galaxy Nexus. 

But I've seen people on XDA bash the Galaxy series before, so I wanted to see what that was about and if there were any merits with going with HTC or Sony.

Thanks!


----------



## Dedzdedz (Mar 8, 2014)

owlieowl said:


> So, my Galaxy Nexus just bit the dust.  Well, it fell in the water anyway.
> 
> My new upgrade is here in 6 days, I want to buy a full price $200 contract phone from Verizon.  I'm looking at mainly the Galaxy S5, HTC One 2, and Sony Xperia Z2.  Obviously will wait until whatever phone is out, don't know if people can actually help me speaking to unreleased phones, but maybe to the brands and previous iterations!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Personal opinion... get the Note 3 or the Z2 i know the note 3 is not in your options but i had to say it, for me it's just an awesome device. Don't get me wrong the S5 is a great phone aswell but in the galaxy line for me... only Note.

N7105 DN3 ROM & Agni Kernel


----------



## abdel12345 (Mar 8, 2014)

rjunraj said:


> Sold my nexus 4 for 250$ 8gb model
> Is this good deal ?
> And now what should i buy ?
> My budget is 350$ i want a 2gb ram phone with nice battery your valuable response is highly appreciated
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes that's really good. Brands new on Google play they Were selling for 199 when they were on sale. 

Maybe nexus 5 ids good? It's right at 350 but you'll have to pay tax and shipping so around 380. I bought a nexus 5 And overall price was 380. I then sold it for 340 and bought a g2 off eBay for the same price of 340. So I got lucky with a good deal. If you want brand new though nexus 5 is great deal or maybe moto x which was discounted to around 320

Sent from my VS980 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## owlieowl (Mar 8, 2014)

Dedzdedz said:


> Personal opinion... get the Note 3 or the Z2 i know the note 3 is not in your options but i had to say it, for me it's just an awesome device. Don't get me wrong the S5 is a great phone aswell but in the galaxy line for me... only Note.
> 
> N7105 DN3 ROM & Agni Kernel

Click to collapse



Hmmm.  Is the Note 3 really that good?  I've heard a lot of mixed opinions.  It's on Verizon but a whole $300 w/ contract, which I really have to justify.

I really need a phone that fits in my pocket comfortably, and is easy to hold to your ear for extended periods of time (30-40m).  It's appealing to me but I'm worried it'd be too bulky, seems like a good device for a business though, using a BT headset.  

Z2 is looking promising though.  Guess I need for it and the S5 to be out so I can do a comparison.


----------



## Mansevolver (Mar 8, 2014)

owlieowl said:


> Hmmm.  Is the Note 3 really that good?  I've heard a lot of mixed opinions.  It's on Verizon but a whole $300 w/ contract, which I really have to justify.
> 
> I really need a phone that fits in my pocket comfortably, and is easy to hold to your ear for extended periods of time (30-40m).  It's appealing to me but I'm worried it'd be too bulky, seems like a good device for a business though, using a BT headset.
> 
> Z2 is looking promising though.  Guess I need for it and the S5 to be out so I can do a comparison.

Click to collapse



Note 3 is among the most powerful production handsets on the planet.

It is that good.

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gull_s_777 (Mar 8, 2014)

Note 3 is quite big for day to day one hand usage. I would stick to 5-5.2 size flagships for now.


----------



## Mansevolver (Mar 8, 2014)

gull_s_777 said:


> Note 3 is quite big for day to day one hand usage. I would stick to 5-5.2 size flagships for now.

Click to collapse



Personally I fins 4.3-4.5" perfect.

But the Note 3 is not a big phone... Really. Its quite nice in the hand.

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## justastudent (Mar 8, 2014)

I am thinking of buying a 10 inch tablet
No problem about price
Need fast tablet with good battery
It must be available in india
Mainly gonna use for web browsing , reading , gaming , watching movies
Pls.give a few suggestions


----------



## mhoss48 (Mar 8, 2014)

owlieowl said:


> So, my Galaxy Nexus just bit the dust.  Well, it fell in the water anyway.
> 
> My new upgrade is here in 6 days, I want to buy a full price $200 contract phone from Verizon.  I'm looking at mainly the Galaxy S5, HTC One 2, and Sony Xperia Z2.  Obviously will wait until whatever phone is out, don't know if people can actually help me speaking to unreleased phones, but maybe to the brands and previous iterations!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



IMO the S5 is the only ugly S device samsung built, it sure has great specs, but i still hate touchwiz and the settings app made it worse, anw on the other hand, the Xperia Z2, is a beast, a good looking one also, its UI is simple and fast. I recomend u to wait for the new Htc and then decide 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## gull_s_777 (Mar 8, 2014)

justastudent said:


> I am thinking of buying a 10 inch tablet
> No problem about price
> Need fast tablet with good battery
> It must be available in india
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess ipad air rules in this catagory. 
For android, there is Galaxy Note 10.1 2014 Edition (4G LTE version because it comes with S800 processor).


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## justastudent (Mar 8, 2014)

gull_s_777 said:


> I guess ipad air rules in this catagory.
> For android, there is Galaxy Note 10.1 2014 Edition (4G LTE version because it comes with S800 processor).

Click to collapse



So should i go for ipad air or note 10.1 
I have never used an apple product yet
So i am confused


----------



## gull_s_777 (Mar 8, 2014)

justastudent said:


> So should i go for ipad air or note 10.1
> I have never used an apple product yet
> So i am confused

Click to collapse



I am no expert but few days back i was checking if i were to get a tablet which one it will be..  
And all i could find in 10 size with high end specs and good battery were these two  

I have also never used apple product. And personally i would go with Galaxy Tab just because i feel right at home with Android. 
Let's see what experts have to say..


----------



## mhoss48 (Mar 8, 2014)

The apple ipad air is just a blown up i5s, its no slouch, just id go for the note 10.1 or note/tab pro 10.1 just for being android 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## justastudent (Mar 8, 2014)

mhoss48 said:


> The apple ipad air is just a blown up i5s, its no slouch, just id go for the note 10.1 or note/tab pro 10.1 just for being android
> 
> Sent from my LG G2

Click to collapse



Thanks
So i guess i would leave ipad
But yet i got 2 models too choose
Galaxy note10.1 or sony xperia z
Both have excellent specs
Which one amomg them should i take or is there anything better?


----------



## mhoss48 (Mar 8, 2014)

Forget the Xperia Z tablet, it has the old S4 Pro , while the note 10.1 2014 version has the S800 which is definetly more powerfull, or if u can wait and money isnt a problem wait for Xperia tablet Z2, which is better than the Note 10.1 i think 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## owlieowl (Mar 8, 2014)

On the tablet front - Go with Asus.  TF700.  Or whatever their newest line/Transformer edition is.  They're awesome!



Mansevolver said:


> Note 3 is among the most powerful production handsets on the planet.
> 
> It is that good.

Click to collapse



Looks like it is pretty much the most powerful right now, but the upcoming S5 has a better CPU and an equivalent GPU, from what I can tell anyway.  And it's going to be $100 less.  I'll definitely give it a look though. 



mhoss48 said:


> IMO the S5 is the only ugly S device samsung built, it sure has great specs, but i still hate touchwiz and the settings app made it worse, anw on the other hand, the Xperia Z2, is a beast, a good looking one also, its UI is simple and fast. I recomend u to wait for the new Htc and then decide

Click to collapse



Yeah, it's so ugly (the back anyway, front's fine) but I'll have a case on it, I guess, doesn't detract from an ugly phone tho.  Z2 and S5 and the new HTC are all extremely similar in specs as one would assume, so I guess I'll just have to actually play with them at the store..


----------



## mhoss48 (Mar 8, 2014)

No, the S5 is awfull front and back, unlike the S4, and those bezels are questioned, FYI am not comparing the bezels to the G2 ones. Now that phones are all powerfull, looks IMO are a big deal to me right now.

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## Mansevolver (Mar 8, 2014)

justastudent said:


> So should i go for ipad air or note 10.1
> I have never used an apple product yet
> So i am confused

Click to collapse



Go for a Note 10.1.
Like Japanese automotives, you never quite get your moneys worth out of Apple products. Their high prices don't justify the purchase.

It's like debating between a Prius or a Mustang GT. Similar price.... But.....

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Phoneguy589 (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm looking for a new toy as well. I have the S4 but was looking at buying the Nexus 5. Looking at buying unlocked but wanted accessories like holster, wireless charging until the nexus 6 comes out. I like the lg g flex but it doesn't seem better than the S4 other than CPU. Any thoughts? I'm on At&t but I want unlocked.

Sent from my At&t Galaxy S4


----------



## failed1234 (Mar 8, 2014)

Phoneguy589 said:


> I'm looking for a new toy as well. I have the S4 but was looking at buying the Nexus 5. Looking at buying unlocked but wanted accessories like holster, wireless charging until the nexus 6 comes out. I like the lg g flex but it doesn't seem better than the S4 other than CPU. Any thoughts? I'm on At&t but I want unlocked.
> 
> Sent from my At&t Galaxy S4

Click to collapse



Why not a G2?

Sent from my One X using Tapatalk


----------



## Mansevolver (Mar 8, 2014)

failed1234 said:


> Why not a G2?
> 
> Sent from my One X using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Agreed. While the Nexus 5 has a better display, and is a bit more powerful; the G2 would be a more.... Preferable choice.

But I'm thinking of trading my Note 3 for a Nexus 5. I like it that much.

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Phoneguy589 (Mar 9, 2014)

I like the custom roms and themes for the Nexus 5 but I've like all the custom stuff on any device I've had. The devs here on xda are great so I'll be happy no matter what. I just never had the ability to hold the Nexus and just seeing if I'll regret it or not. Thanks all


----------



## Mansevolver (Mar 9, 2014)

Phoneguy589 said:


> I like the custom roms and themes for the Nexus 5 but I've like all the custom stuff on any device I've had. The devs here on xda are great so I'll be happy no matter what. I just never had the ability to hold the Nexus and just seeing if I'll regret it or not. Thanks all

Click to collapse



It can be argued that the Galaxy S line has as much Dev support as the Nexus series.

A Galaxy S line with a custom ROM is quite formidable.

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Phoneguy589 (Mar 9, 2014)

I wish I hadn't gotten the At&t S4 but at least I don't need to use safestrap. Performance per device is overrated to a point as I'd probably be just as happy with Motorola Atrix as I am now with my S4 as far as functionality. I figure AOSP is going to be the same "look" on the S4 as it would be on the G2 or N5 but I'm just looking for something new to play with. The locked bootloaders have pretty much got me looking at unlocked devices but I also like accessories like wireless charging which with my S4 I can do but can't use an otterbox or seidio holster. Thanks for info guys...always looking for other views. The other device I thought of was the Padfone but haven't really read the forums about it yet.


----------



## Ashambaiy (Mar 9, 2014)

tclaw said:


> The only way to get this is to buy on contract you aren't look for an unlocked for our you

Click to collapse



Um, sorry tclaw I didn't quite understand what u said!


----------



## rjunraj (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks for suggestion friends 
But i really dont want to buy any phone below 3000 mah battery .
Whats the use of quadcore processor when i am forced to underclock it 
Whats the use of hd display when i am forced to set brightness to minimum 
Whats the use of ambient light sensor when i have to turn off auto brightness
I need a phone to use like a smartphone 
Isnt there any phone with good battery below 350$ 
I dont mind any brand . 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jayc137 (Mar 9, 2014)

rjunraj said:


> Thanks for suggestion friends
> But i really dont want to buy any phone below 3000 mah battery .
> Whats the use of quadcore processor when i am forced to underclock it
> Whats the use of hd display when i am forced to set brightness to minimum
> ...

Click to collapse



Lenovo ones ?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoneguy589 (Mar 9, 2014)

I've noticed a big difference even with my S4 using a rom like CM or AOKP versus using the stock bloated UI. The difference of 2 hours on screen time between stock and debloated can make a difference.

Sent from my At&t Galaxy S4


----------



## jbaker22 (Mar 9, 2014)

*octa-core best phone to get for under $200*

The Kingelon 8800 has a 1.7ghz octacore cpu and a 3.3ah battery! I would consider buying it, but will it work with Verizon is the question. $450 can get you a 2ghz octacore phone micromax Kanvas Kinght. Does Japan have all the good phones?


----------



## thatdude02 (Mar 9, 2014)

rjunraj said:


> Thanks for suggestion friends
> But i really dont want to buy any phone below 3000 mah battery .
> Whats the use of quadcore processor when i am forced to underclock it
> Whats the use of hd display when i am forced to set brightness to minimum
> ...

Click to collapse



Moto X! Don't let the specs fool you, this phone is fast and has battery life like none other. 

Sent from my XT1058 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Dedzdedz (Mar 9, 2014)

thatdude02 said:


> Moto X! Don't let the specs fool you, this phone is fast and has battery life like none other.
> 
> Sent from my XT1058 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That's true

N7105 DN3 ROM & Agni Kernel


----------



## Mansevolver (Mar 9, 2014)

thatdude02 said:


> Moto X! Don't let the specs fool you, this phone is fast and has battery life like none other.
> 
> Sent from my XT1058 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Moto-X is underpowered. Display isn't impressive. Camera is a joke. Battery life isn't special. Although battery life is good.



Sent from my Otterbox Defender Max 5 Blaze edition, 6400mAh extended cell SM-N900P


----------



## Phoneguy589 (Mar 10, 2014)

Has anyone switched from the S4 to the Nexus 5 and never looked back? I'm itchin for a device but I could wait a couple months for the LG G3... Then wait for the Nexus 6...then wait for the S6 AAAgggg  It's a viscous cycle lol.


----------



## 32blownhemi (Mar 10, 2014)

*I want a phone so I can tether my computer off of it...*

Hello, I'm spending $150+ a month on running my computer off of a hotspot. I have an unlimited plan with Verizon that is off of contract with an old phone that I need to replace . Long story but I also have an AT&T phone on their Go Phone plan (HTC One, it's unlocked, bought it at atgsm.com). I want to keep the Verizon plan cuz it's unlimited. I can switch the AT&T phone to another plan I just want the number for sentimental reasons. HELP!!! Is there a Verizon phone that I can buy for cash (I don't want a contract) & hook up FoxFi (or any other tether site) that doesn't need to be rooted to do this? Or can I buy an already rooted phone off of this site & have the seller hook up FoxFi for me?  Thank You!!!   Bill


----------



## mhoss48 (Mar 10, 2014)

Mansevolver said:


> Moto-X is underpowered. Display isn't impressive. Camera is a joke. Battery life isn't special. Although battery life is good.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Otterbox Defender Max 5 Blaze edition, 6400mAh extended cell SM-N900P

Click to collapse



Dont let the specs fool u, sure it aint the S800 or Exynos 5, but its fast. Battery life is very good, its camera average. 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## anasmunir (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello everyone.
I want to buy an android tablet with GSM support. My range is about $200 to $220.

I am stuck between these two:
1. DELL Venue 8
2. Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 7.0

Which one should I buy? Or is there anything else you guys can suggest other then these two??

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Mansevolver (Mar 10, 2014)

mhoss48 said:


> Dont let the specs fool u, sure it aint the S800 or Exynos 5, but its fast. Battery life is very good, its camera average.
> 
> Sent from my LG G2

Click to collapse



Its specs don't fool me. 

Sent from my Otterbox Defender Max 5 Blaze edition, 6400mAh extended cell SM-N900P


----------



## thatdude02 (Mar 10, 2014)

anasmunir said:


> Hello everyone.
> I want to buy an android tablet with GSM support. My range is about $200 to $220.
> 
> I am stuck between these two:
> ...

Click to collapse



I've managed to find a Nexus 7 2012 model for $259 the other day, but other than that I would say the Samsung. I'm personally not a fan of Touchwiz (hence the N7 suggestion), but Multi-Window is awesome and I haven't heard much about the Dell. Maybe I should look into that as well.

Another suggestion to save a bit of coin is to see what you can find used in your area on Craigslist or Kijiji. Best of luck!

Sent from my XT1058 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Galt42 (Mar 11, 2014)

*I vote Samsung*



anasmunir said:


> Hello everyone.
> I want to buy an android tablet with GSM support. My range is about $200 to $220.
> 
> I am stuck between these two:
> ...

Click to collapse



I personally love Samsung's TouchWiz, but there really isn't much competition between these tablets. Samsung will have a better put-together tablet, with more hardware features and a better system, while Dell will probably give you a piece of junk that doesn't do half of what Samsung's does. On top of that, Windows 8 sucks, but bluntly. It's not awful on a tablet, but I don't know why you would want Windows 8 over a legit OS like TouchWiz.

I think you will just have a better user experience and be much happier with a Samsung device than Dell, any day.


----------



## Mansevolver (Mar 11, 2014)

Galt42 said:


> I personally love Samsung's TouchWiz, but there really isn't much competition between these tablets. Samsung will have a better put-together tablet, with more hardware features and a better system, while Dell will probably give you a piece of junk that doesn't do half of what Samsung's does. On top of that, Windows 8 sucks, but bluntly. It's not awful on a tablet, but I don't know why you would want Windows 8 over a legit OS like TouchWiz.
> 
> I think you will just have a better user experience and be much happier with a Samsung device than Dell, any day.

Click to collapse



Windows sucks<
TouchWiz is great<

Wat?

Sent from my Otterbox Defender Max 5 Blaze edition, 6400mAh extended cell SM-N900P

---------- Post added at 11:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 PM ----------




Mansevolver said:


> Windows sucks<
> TouchWiz is great<
> 
> Wat? Fail troll.
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my Otterbox Defender Max 5 Blaze edition, 6400mAh extended cell SM-N900P


----------



## anasmunir (Mar 11, 2014)

thatdude02 said:


> I've managed to find a Nexus 7 2012 model for $259 the other day, but other than that I would say the Samsung. I'm personally not a fan of Touchwiz (hence the N7 suggestion), but Multi-Window is awesome and I haven't heard much about the Dell. Maybe I should look into that as well.
> 
> Another suggestion to save a bit of coin is to see what you can find used in your area on Craigslist or Kijiji. Best of luck!
> 
> Sent from my XT1058 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply mate..
I also haven't heard much about Dell, but it's hardware is slightly better then Samsung imo.. (Correct me if I am wrong)
That's why I was asking.

Well, I'll see if I can find anything better in used also.. Thanks again. 

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 03:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:20 PM ----------




Galt42 said:


> I personally love Samsung's TouchWiz, but there really isn't much competition between these tablets. Samsung will have a better put-together tablet, with more hardware features and a better system, while Dell will probably give you a piece of junk that doesn't do half of what Samsung's does. On top of that, Windows 8 sucks, but bluntly. It's not awful on a tablet, but I don't know why you would want Windows 8 over a legit OS like TouchWiz.
> 
> I think you will just have a better user experience and be much happier with a Samsung device than Dell, any day.

Click to collapse



Actually Dell Venue 8 also runs Android Jellybean 4.2.
That's the pro version which is running Windows 8.1.

And I found it's hardware slightly heavier then Samsung.. For example Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 7.0 has 1.2Ghz Dual core processor with 1 GB RAM, while Dell has 2Ghz Intel Atom dual core processor with 2 GB RAM..

Will it make any difference.. I am confused..

Thanks for your reply btw.

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Galt42 (Mar 11, 2014)

I suppose it's not a big difference between the two, but i still think TouchWiz probably is the best firmware that you can find, just because it runs really smooth and has a modern feel to it that I haven't found anywhere else.

But by all means, you should try them both and see what you like, if you can. Because if you like the Dell better than the Samsung for whatever reason or reasons, then you should get it, regardless of what anyone else days. After all, it is your tablet.

--John Galt from my SCH-I535


----------



## mhoss48 (Mar 11, 2014)

Sense 5 on htc one says Hi  ^

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## Galt42 (Mar 11, 2014)

mhoss48 said:


> Sense 5 on htc one says Hi  ^
> 
> Sent from my LG G2

Click to collapse



Was this meant for me?


----------



## akoyundba (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello, can I ask what phone you may suggest under 500$? I prefer a phone with good cameras(front and back) and android. Thanks!


----------



## mhoss48 (Mar 12, 2014)

The S4 has a very good back camera. The htc One has a very good front one 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## abdel12345 (Mar 12, 2014)

akoyundba said:


> Hello, can I ask what phone you may suggest under 500$? I prefer a phone with good cameras(front and back) and android. Thanks!

Click to collapse



Xperia z1 has a nice Camera but it's expensive. You can get a used one under 500 easily though and maybe a new one off eBay

Sent from my VS980 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 12, 2014)

abdel12345 said:


> Xperia z1 has a nice Camera but it's expensive. You can get a used one under 500 easily though and maybe a new one off eBay
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



As far as those bezels are not of concern :flipface:

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackster135 (Mar 12, 2014)

what do you think, should i buy me a huawei ascend p7 mini or a lg l90? or another device in this pricerange?


----------



## andyr0ck (Mar 13, 2014)

*Jiayu G2 or THL T5?*

Agh, I started a new thread then saw this. Can't delete my post, either. :silly: Anyhoo, here's my conundrum:

"So...I'm going to buy a new phone for my mom to drag her into the 21st century and am looking circa the $100 pricepoint (edit: actually, i think the G2 is about 125 at the moment but you get the idea). The likely candidates so far are the Jiayu G2 (512MB RAM) and the Thl T5. Being a very happy owner of a G3T, I have some rather positive brand associations with Jiayu but I've also heard good things about Thl.

I realise one (the G2) is an older model with an older CPU but am wondering if anyone has any experience of the (budget-focussed) T5 so far? And if so, have they also had some hands-on with the G2 to be able to make a comparison? What's the build quality of Thl gear like?

One major concern is that newer phones are all using JB which is more RAM-hungry and in a phone with only 512, I'd rather run an older Android version. This is for my mother, she's not going to be super fussed about new features, keeping application compatibility etc. I also feel she'd probably appreciate a 4inch screen opposed to the 4.7 of the T5 so am currently leaning towards the G2. What do you think..?

cheers in advance for any opinions!"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## mhoss48 (Mar 13, 2014)

andyr0ck said:


> Agh, I started a new thread then saw this. Can't delete my post, either. :silly: Anyhoo, here's my conundrum:
> 
> "So...I'm going to buy a new phone for my mom to drag her into the 21st century and am looking circa the $100 pricepoint (edit: actually, i think the G2 is about 125 at the moment but you get the idea). The likely candidates so far are the Jiayu G2 (512MB RAM) and the Thl T5. Being a very happy owner of a G3T, I have some rather positive brand associations with Jiayu but I've also heard good things about Thl.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which G2 ? 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## andyr0ck (Mar 13, 2014)

mhoss48 said:


> Which G2 ?
> 
> Sent from my LG G2

Click to collapse



Jiayu G2 MTK6577 512MB RAM / 4GB ROM


----------



## petz765 (Mar 13, 2014)

*dilemma*

Xiaomi Hongmi or Jiayu g4 or Huawei Honor C3 or Lenovo P780?
Which is the best choise?
Thank you for your help!


----------



## abdel12345 (Mar 14, 2014)

petz765 said:


> Xiaomi Hongmi or Jiayu g4 or Huawei Honor C3 or Lenovo P780?
> Which is the best choise?
> Thank you for your help!

Click to collapse



Xiaomi has some nice phones for a Chinese company. I'm not a big fan of huwai though. In nit dye wait those specific phones but that's my opinion on the company

Sent from my VS980 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## thatdude02 (Mar 14, 2014)

Any suggestions for a 3g/4g/LTE tablet? I'm looking to spend around $250 and was thinking of the Nexus 7 2012 GSM model. Any help is appreciated! Have a good one!

Sent from my XT1058 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Dedzdedz (Mar 14, 2014)

abdel12345 said:


> Xiaomi has some nice phones for a Chinese company. I'm not a big fan of huwai though. In nit dye wait those specific phones but that's my opinion on the company
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I totally agree with you, Xiaomi is actually a company in growth and theyr phones are  very good.

N7105 DN3


----------



## oldhafez (Mar 14, 2014)

whats the averge battery life os sgs2

Sent from my GT-I9100G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mhoss48 (Mar 14, 2014)

oldhafez said:


> whats the averge battery life os sgs2
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Wrong thread buddy, ask in ur phones threads

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## omdevsinh (Mar 14, 2014)

oldhafez said:


> whats the averge battery life os sgs2
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Try to custem kernel 

DN3 V4.1


----------



## Mansevolver (Mar 14, 2014)

oldhafez said:


> whats the averge battery life os sgs2
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



2-2 1/2 hour screen time with 14-16 hour total on time seems average.

Sent from my Otterbox Defender Max 5 Blaze edition, 6400mAh extended cell SM-N900P


----------



## jfpsb (Mar 14, 2014)

*Xperia C*

You guys think Xperia C is a good purchase?


----------



## Mansevolver (Mar 14, 2014)

jfpsb said:


> You guys think Xperia C is a good purchase?

Click to collapse



I can only tell you its a good device. I cannot tell you if it is a good purchase for you.

Generally speaking, it's worth purchasing. That's about all I can say.

As for value, or how good it is? You must venture on that.

Sent from my Otterbox Defender Max 5 Blaze edition, 6400mAh extended cell SM-N900P


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Mar 15, 2014)

jfpsb said:


> You guys think Xperia C is a good purchase?

Click to collapse



Well it's Mediatek so no updates

Press :highfive: thanks :good: if helped

---------- Post added at 02:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:30 PM ----------

Lg l90 or xolo q1100?

Press :highfive: thanks :good: if helped


----------



## mantra99 (Mar 16, 2014)

*best tablet for reading and entertainment*

hi,
  i want prepare for a exam so i want a tablet for mostly reading purpose in internet and a little entertainment so suggest me a tablet for reading purpose and and entertainment with a camera for video calling in hangouts or something like that at a price range of 17000 rupees it is better if the display is 7 inch or more than 7 inch


 thanking u in advance,:good:


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Mar 16, 2014)

If reading only by wifi and want updates to android quickly then nexus 7 2012 is a good option and if you want something from samsung then get galaxy tab 3 if you want calling function
If you want awesome specs with calling capability then get asus fonepad 7 2013 16gb editon and if want to game too much then xolo note

Press :highfive: thanks :good: if helped

---------- Post added at 01:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:23 PM ----------

Also please tell wether to go for lg l90 or xolo q1100
I want to develop for a device and l90 is seeming option but its price isnt known but aprx will be 18k
But q1100 is 13-15k but no gaurantee of sources
Which one to choose?

Press :highfive: thanks :good: if helped


----------



## mantra99 (Mar 16, 2014)

*thanks for the suggestion*

is xolo note best in case of reading, developing manner i m huge fan of changing roms, and development does this xolo note have more in case of development 
 thanking u in advance:good:


----------



## Kemcy (Mar 17, 2014)

Anyone got the hand on the new Huawei Mediapad X1?

---------- Post added at 05:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:39 AM ----------




mantra99 said:


> hi,
> i want prepare for a exam so i want a tablet for mostly reading purpose in internet and a little entertainment so suggest me a tablet for reading purpose and and entertainment with a camera for video calling in hangouts or something like that at a price range of 17000 rupees it is better if the display is 7 inch or more than 7 inch
> 
> 
> thanking u in advance,:good:

Click to collapse



Maybe the new Huawei Mediapad X1? It's 7 inch and phablet.


----------



## jattxjatt (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey frndz ..i want to buy new phone .. I'm from india .. Thinking about to buy grand2 or moto x ..
1st - which one is good ..
and after one month I'm going to canada.  Should i buy phone from india or canada ..can i get good contract base these phone in canada ? .. 
In india .Grand2 price-$300 
And moto x $300 ..plz reply me

Sent from my A110 using Tapatalk


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Mar 17, 2014)

jattxjatt said:


> Hey frndz ..i want to buy new phone .. I'm from india .. Thinking about to buy grand2 or moto x ..
> 1st - which one is good ..
> and after one month I'm going to canada.  Should i buy phone from india or canada ..can i get good contract base these phone in canada ? ..
> In india .Grand2 price-$300
> ...

Click to collapse



Moto X is the option

Samsung performance decreases as time passes
Also buying from Canada will be a good option as the service providers there(At&t,verizon,etc) provide sim locked(can't change sim) phones for less money

Press :highfive: thanks :good: if helped

---------- Post added at 01:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 PM ----------

Also x had a lot of future features and a great custom x8 chipset with kit Kat

Press :highfive: thanks :good: if helped


----------



## ragratz14344 (Mar 17, 2014)

arnabbiswasalsodeep said:


> Moto X is the option
> 
> Samsung performance decreases as time passes
> Also buying from Canada will be a good option as the service providers there(At&t,verizon,etc) provide sim locked(can't change sim) phones for less money
> ...

Click to collapse



z2 or s5? anyone?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## jattxjatt (Mar 17, 2014)

arnabbiswasalsodeep said:


> Moto X is the option
> 
> Samsung performance decreases as time passes
> Also buying from Canada will be a good option as the service providers there(At&t,verizon,etc) provide sim locked(can't change sim) phones for less money
> ...

Click to collapse



Can u tell me the total cost there ..which i have to pay

Sent from my A110 using Tapatalk


----------



## jajb (Mar 18, 2014)

Hello,

Would anyone be willing to suggest a newer/similar phone in comparison to size and design to the SGH-T679? 

One of the main reasons why I love this phone so much is that there aren't any physical buttons on the front of the phone.


----------



## ganda.bcha24 (Mar 18, 2014)

I am from india, which is the best android phone, my budget is Rs 20000. 

Sent from my Iris504Q using Tapatalk


----------



## pprod (Mar 18, 2014)

Hey,

My HTC One X broke and its repair would cost about 250euros...
So I'm thinking shoud I repair it or buy a brand new android.
What are the best android phones atm?


----------



## Munemasa (Mar 18, 2014)

Hello, guys! I own a Galaxy Player 5.0 and I want to replace it because hardware is a little weak. We don't have too much options here in Brazil, to tell you the truth SGP is the only option here. Since my parents are going to the US in a couple of months, can you recommend me a similar device to replace it? I just want a more powerful hardware and a camera with same quality is enough. Wi-fi only because our Government will block 3G and 4G from non locally tested devices.
Thanks a lot! :good:


----------



## akt255 (Mar 20, 2014)

I want to buy a new android phone. My budget is Rs. 9K INR . I have planned to buy Xolo Q700s . Is there any other better handset available at this price ?


----------



## The Dork Knight Rises (Mar 20, 2014)

*Nexus 5 or Note 3??*

I have been thinking of buying a new device. 
I have my eyes on two devices: the LG Nexus 5 and the Samsung Galaxy Note 3(Exynos variant, as my country doesn't have the Snapdragon variant available)

*Nexus 5:* 
PROs: Fast, efficient device. Updates from Google. HUGE community support.:highfive: 
CONs: Apparently bad battery life. No stylus.

Superb device for root users and devs.

*Note 3:*
PROs: BEAST of a device. S-PEN!!(I have been using the original Note all this while, so can't really imagine life without S-Pen)
CONs: Limited community support and updates. Bloatware.

Superb device for gamers and general users.


_So which do you suggest I should buy?_

(Just so you know, I am a regular root user, amateur app developer and Android gamer)


----------



## Ranger2060 (Mar 20, 2014)

What are the best android phones at the Moment with the longes battery live?


----------



## irimolsjik572 (Mar 20, 2014)

Nexus 10 STILL worth it?

Other than that I'm thinking the Galaxy Note 8, 2013 Nexus 7, LG GPad 8.3, et cetera.

Looking for 8-10" Tablet with many ROMs, great battery 
life, very fast performance, and a superb screen. ?

Sent from my Sero 7 Pro using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 PM ----------




The Dork Knight Rises said:


> I have been thinking of buying a new device.
> I have my eyes on two devices: the LG Nexus 5 and the Samsung Galaxy Note 3(Exynos variant, as my country doesn't have the Snapdragon variant available)
> 
> *Nexus 5:*
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't own any of these two devices, but I would say the Note 3. If you're going to root and ROM anyways, the bloatware shouldn't matter. I know the N3 has a better screen than the N5 and the S-Pen is pretty sweet, if I do say so my self.. ?

Sent from my Sero 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## gull_s_777 (Mar 20, 2014)

Ranger2060 said:


> What are the best android phones at the Moment with the longes battery live?

Click to collapse



One Max, G2, Note 3.


----------



## prabhjan (Mar 21, 2014)

*i9505 vs i9506 vs Nexus 5*

I was looking to upgrade from my Galaxy Nexus, and I like the Nexus 5. But it seems to have a lot of setbacks imo. Anyway, so I was recently considering getting the S4 (i9506) because it's got an SD 800, 13MP shooter, SAMOLED display and expandable storage over the Nexus 5 (except the SD 800 ofc), but yeah it seemed like a great device but it doesn't seem to have any ROM support. And having used the Galaxy Nexus and Nexus 4 all these days, its hard to use anything other than at least Google Stock Android (4.4+), let alone TouchWiz 4.2.2. So my other option would be to get the i9505, and settle with the SD 600 and get access to a fair amount of ROMs, and sit with something like CM11, but SD 600 seems to be getting old, and fast. I won't be buying a new device for quite some time from now, so I don't want any regrets. As for the Nexus 5, the only complaints that I have are: the washed out display, Limited storage, poor battery and mediocre camera. But, as a Nexus device, I can fix the display colors, and rule that out, but the other 3 problems remain, with the advantages being super easy customization and reliability. So my question now, is there hope that development for the i9506 will start in the near future? And I've seen a few antutu comparisons, and for some reason the N5 scored about only 25k vs even the i9505's modest 26k vs the i9506's 31k. It seems illogical, although I haven't looked into it in detail. Anyway, so do I get the i9505, i9506 or the Nexus 5 32GB? I will be buying this in Australia, and the prices for them are : $450 for N5 32GB, $479 for either the i9505 or i9506 16GB. (Aus dollars) 

Thanks for reading through all my rambling, sorry ^^


----------



## jayc137 (Mar 21, 2014)

prabhjan said:


> I was looking to upgrade from my Galaxy Nexus, and I like the Nexus 5. But it seems to have a lot of setbacks imo. Anyway, so I was recently considering getting the S4 (i9506) because it's got an SD 800, 13MP shooter, SAMOLED display and expandable storage over the Nexus 5 (except the SD 800 ofc), but yeah it seemed like a great device but it doesn't seem to have any ROM support. And having used the Galaxy Nexus and Nexus 4 all these days, its hard to use anything other than at least Google Stock Android (4.4+), let alone TouchWiz 4.2.2. So my other option would be to get the i9505, and settle with the SD 600 and get access to a fair amount of ROMs, and sit with something like CM11, but SD 600 seems to be getting old, and fast. I won't be buying a new device for quite some time from now, so I don't want any regrets. As for the Nexus 5, the only complaints that I have are: the washed out display, Limited storage, poor battery and mediocre camera. But, as a Nexus device, I can fix the display colors, and rule that out, but the other 3 problems remain, with the advantages being super easy customization and reliability. So my question now, is there hope that development for the i9506 will start in the near future? And I've seen a few antutu comparisons, and for some reason the N5 scored about only 25k vs even the i9505's modest 26k vs the i9506's 31k. It seems illogical, although I haven't looked into it in detail. Anyway, so do I get the i9505, i9506 or the Nexus 5 32GB? I will be buying this in Australia, and the prices for them are : $450 for N5 32GB, $479 for either the i9505 or i9506 16GB. (Aus dollars)
> 
> Thanks for reading through all my rambling, sorry ^^

Click to collapse



I'd suggest the I9506 over Nexus 5 due to removable storage/battery/better camera. If you hate TouchWiz and have accustomed to AOSP, go for Nexus 5.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dork Knight Rises (Mar 21, 2014)

TrNz4mD116 said:


> Nexus 10 STILL worth it?
> 
> Don't own any of these two devices, but I would say the Note 3. If you're going to root and ROM anyways, the bloatware shouldn't matter. I know the N3 has a better screen than the N5 and the S-Pen is pretty sweet, if I do say so my self.. ?
> 
> Sent from my Sero 7 Pro using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


 @TrNz4mD116 I know right.  
But the Nexus 5 is so much more favourable for a developing environment...AND you can multi-boot it!!
So I'm really confused...


----------



## tyw7 (Mar 21, 2014)

Which do you reckon is better Samsung Galaxy Pro or Z2 tablet?


----------



## mhoss48 (Mar 21, 2014)

tyw7 said:


> Which do you reckon is better Samsung Galaxy Pro or Z2 tablet?

Click to collapse



I guess the Z2 is better, cuz of the 801, but the most part cuz it doesnt have touchwiz and and has a gig of ram more. Plus its better looking 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## shazzy1 (Mar 21, 2014)

Suggest me a monster both in performance and build quality. My personal experience s3 nd s4 r weak!!!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mhoss48 (Mar 21, 2014)

shazzy1 said:


> Suggest me a monster both in performance and build quality. My personal experience s3 nd s4 r weak!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Oppo Find 5/7, Xperia Z1/2, htc One

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## 433Mhz (Mar 21, 2014)

Currently I own a Nexus 4 and I want to update because I am sick of having to wear a case for the glass back and the 8GB storage isn't enough.
Two choices:

1) Note 3 for 1€ with a 15€ x 24 month contract with 60min/60sms/300mb (=360€ for 24 months)

or 

2) S4 for 59€ with 9€ x 24 month contract with 50min/200sms/200mb  (=275€ 24 months)

Both contracts are "unlimited" with 64kbit speed after using up the data package. Contract 1 has better coverage (vodafone>o2).

Is the Note 3 too big for riding your bike? Pants get pretty tight while cycling around.


----------



## Kiwto1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Note 3 is best phone I had so far. I had the iPhone 5 before but it's not near note 3 level in my OPINION!


----------



## ddanyokta (Mar 22, 2014)

*ASK*

hey, i want to buy Galaxy Young S6310 ! is have CyanogenMod ?


Sorry my bad english


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## jayc137 (Mar 22, 2014)

DanyOkta said:


> hey, i want to buy Galaxy Young S6310 ! is have CyanogenMod ?
> 
> 
> Sorry my bad english

Click to collapse



It does have an experimental build of CM10.1/CM11 on some Polish/Russian forum. Why not add some bucks and purchase MotoG ?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## siddharath_kmr (Mar 23, 2014)

Expert plz suggest about galaxy note3 indian .I want to buy it.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## mhoss48 (Mar 23, 2014)

siddharath_kmr said:


> Expert plz suggest about galaxy note3 indian .I want to buy it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Weird how u sent this from the Note3.  pretty good device. Tho i found the S800 version better. Less stutters. But both very good and future proof

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## Riyas22 (Mar 23, 2014)

*Need a suggestion guys*

Can you guys suggest me a good mobile to buy in the range 20-25k INR


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 23, 2014)

mhoss48 said:


> Weird how u sent this from the Note3.  pretty good device. Tho i found the S800 version better. Less stutters. But both very good and future proof
> 
> Sent from my LG G2

Click to collapse



From my experience ,it depends on the firmware you are using.
IMO there is no hardware difference between both versions which cause lag it's the software.


----------



## ledzepploid (Mar 23, 2014)

*Doogee rainbow dg210*

Has anybody heard of Doogee? Specifically the Rainbow DG210.

I am looking for a budget phone around £50-£60 ($80-$100) with a 4.5 - 4.7 display. DG210 is £53, it appears to be well specced. It's build quality I'm curious about however.


----------



## gull_s_777 (Mar 23, 2014)

siddharath_kmr said:


> Expert plz suggest about galaxy note3 indian .I want to buy it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Great device if you are comfortable with the size.  No doubt about it. 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## noidman123 (Mar 23, 2014)

*HTC One or Nexus 5*

Hey guys I'm new here and I'm trying to decide between the HTC One or Nexus 5. Any suggestions?


----------



## abdel12345 (Mar 23, 2014)

noidman123 said:


> Hey guys I'm new here and I'm trying to decide between the HTC One or Nexus 5. Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



Depends what you,like. HTC one awesome speakers and great quality build. Nexus 5 has better processor, stock android, latest updates, etc.

Sent from my VS980 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## noidman123 (Mar 23, 2014)

*Thanks*



abdel12345 said:


> Depends what you,like. HTC one awesome speakers and great quality build. Nexus 5 has better processor, stock android, latest updates, etc.
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thanks, I also heard Nexus devices have great dev support so I'll probably go with that


----------



## gull_s_777 (Mar 23, 2014)

noidman123 said:


> Hey guys I'm new here and I'm trying to decide between the HTC One or Nexus 5. Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



Depends if you like stock android. 
It's too flat for me so i would take sense over stock android anyday.

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## noidman123 (Mar 23, 2014)

gull_s_777 said:


> Depends if you like stock android.
> It's too flat for me so i would take sense over stock android anyday.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah me as well, on my old HTC Sensation I'm using ViperS 5.1.0 Sense 5 and imo it's much more appealing than stock android


----------



## spymonkey (Mar 24, 2014)

Currently thinking of getting either:

- Xiaomei Mi-3 (awesome price vs spec BUT coming from china built quality is HIGHLY questionable)

OR

- Sharp AQUOS phone SH-01F (expensive, energy saving IGZO display BUT this phone is for Japan distribution ONLY, getting it has to come through a middle man)

BOTH are not that popular, so no custom ROMs on these babies in fact it's not even on the list. Cant decide.


----------



## ProjectZed (Mar 24, 2014)

I currently have the Samsung Captivate. I want to get a newer phone and I'm leaning towards the Moto G. Are there other phones similar to the Moto G is price as well as in performance or maybe even better? I would use my phone for music, development, and communications (email, facebook). Also, I'm looking to spend less that $250. Thanks!


----------



## jayc137 (Mar 24, 2014)

ProjectZed said:


> I currently have the Samsung Captivate. I want to get a newer phone and I'm leaning towards the Moto G. Are there other phones similar to the Moto G is price as well as in performance or maybe even better? I would use my phone for music, development, and communications (email, facebook). Also, I'm looking to spend less that $250. Thanks!

Click to collapse



Nexus 4 if available.
Moto G is the best in that price range imho.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Class_of_punk26 (Mar 24, 2014)

would any of the droid phones be worth the price like the droid ultra or droid razr maxx hd read reviews that dual core on those doesn't matter since they are already speedy and the battery life looks promising just wanted someones opinion who has it or know someone who does thanks


----------



## abhiyoyo (Mar 24, 2014)

*gionee m2*

gionee m2 has 1gb ram or 1.5gb  ??


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 24, 2014)

noidman123 said:


> Hey guys I'm new here and I'm trying to decide between the HTC One or Nexus 5. Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



What about m8 (HTC one 2014 edition) it would best of both worlds better processor, sense ui.


----------



## noidman123 (Mar 24, 2014)

i9100g user said:


> What about m8 (HTC one 2014 edition) it would best of both worlds better processor, sense ui.

Click to collapse



I also read that it had two rear cameras so if anything I may wait until it releases :good:


----------



## Yodogs5 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hey guys, I have had an upgrade for Verizon for the past month but I've been waiting to see what is coming out. I'm very interested in the Lg G2 but  the fact that it is 7 months old and the G3 is rumored to be coming soon is deterring me. I also know that the new HTC One and GS5 are right around the corner. The new One looks nice and the micro SD slot is a plus too but blink feed and that bezel seem annoying, and I'm worried about both the camera and battery life. The GS5 also has its positives of a removable battery and an SD slot. Touchwiz, and the fact that I don't find the phone visually appealing are counting against it. I'm going to be using the phone for the next two years so I wanna make the best choice for me. Battery life, speed, and camera are most important to me. Also a micro SD is nice to have.

So my question is what would be the best choice for me? Are there any phones that I didn't list that would be good? Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Class_of_punk26 (Mar 24, 2014)

whats a good Verizon phone that's worth buying for around 300 brand new on ebay?


----------



## henslo (Mar 24, 2014)

Class_of_punk26 said:


> whats a good Verizon phone that's worth buying for around 300 brand new on ebay?

Click to collapse



Get the htc dna, well worth the money!

Sent from my HTC Droid DNA using xda app-developers app


----------



## adam neal (Mar 25, 2014)

does the new galaxy S5 refresh its sounds and ringtones?


----------



## muditpurohit (Mar 25, 2014)

*not disclosed yet*



adam neal said:


> does the new galaxy S5 refresh its sounds and ringtones?

Click to collapse



it is not disclosed yet.. but the details will be available soon..


----------



## mnksngh706 (Mar 25, 2014)

akt255 said:


> I want to buy a new android phone. My budget is Rs. 9K INR . I have planned to buy Xolo Q700s . Is there any other better handset available at this price ?

Click to collapse



Yes many is available 
Increase 500rs more than you can buy micromax canvas series or sony e1 or x 

Sent from my GT-S6312 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ercxar (Mar 25, 2014)

Hello guys,

I've been searching recently to decide which phone will be my next phone in 2 months. The parameters for me to decide are, I keep the phone at least few years like my current SGS2 phone and I need it to stay above average. I know I may see better for next 6 months or so but I want to decide in this period. Money is not a factor.
I prefer removable battery because in my country any official repair center has no meaning and they are all in one that asks money for their services. So in few years period I need atleast one new battery as my previous experiences. And having removable battery is a factor. And having an SD card is but with 32gb version that would not be a huge problem but I prefer having removable battery and SD card slot.
I heard about nexus 5 battery life that as its best it would be average. Having a good battery life could be a factor too.

I've been reading about new Knox for SGS5 and every poll in other websites I've read was saying they are not going to buy or they are not interested and disappointed!

I also read about another Galaxy S 5 named F series or Galaxy Prime! It's the same as Galaxy S 5 but with better specs and metal unibody!

I stuck to choose between these:


Google Nexus 5 (32gb, LTE)
Samsung Galaxy S5 (prefer 32gb but if it's available till then, LTE)
Samsung Galaxy S4 (I9505 LTE)

Sorry for long post, I also created a thread for it here.
Thank you.


EDIT:

I just narrowed it down to 2 options.


 Samsung Galaxy S5
 Sony Xperia Z2


----------



## muditpurohit (Mar 25, 2014)

*sgs duos s7562*

hi,
do we have cyanogenmod for sgs duos s7562.. i am currently using pmp ultra, but not satisfied with it, as its interface is not as expected and also the performance has not been a boost..
is there anything more up-to-date and professional looking???


----------



## Ibkevin (Mar 25, 2014)

Maybe you guys can help me decide. I'm on T-Mobile and currently have an Xperia Z1s which if it wasn't so locked down I would keep cause Sony's phones are the best if unlockable. Unfortunately I don't have $650+ to buy one that's unlocked. Anyway, I have my first jump upgrade I'm going to use and the two phones I'm trying to decide between are the HTC One (1st one ), or the Nexus 5. I want to buy a phone that I know I can root right away and has development for it already. I would probably be turning the HTC one into a Google play edition for a more nexus like experience but wanted the build quality and sound of the HTC. My only concern is the Qualcomm 600 that's in the first One. Is it still a worthy enough processor ? I never owned an HTC One and really like the build of the first generation one, so I'm leaning towards that but I do really love nexus devices and I don't wanna make a bad choice if the 600 is becoming too old of a processor. Thoughts? Opinions?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## mhoss48 (Mar 25, 2014)

ercxar said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I've been searching recently to decide which phone will be my next phone in 2 months. The parameters for me to decide are, I keep the phone at least few years like my current SGS2 phone and I need it to stay above average. I know I may see better for next 6 months or so but I want to decide in this period. Money is not a factor.
> I prefer removable battery because in my country any official repair center has no meaning and they are all in one that asks money for their services. So in few years period I need atleast one new battery as my previous experiences. And having removable battery is a factor. And having an SD card is but with 32gb version that would not be a huge problem but I prefer having removable battery and SD card slot.
> ...

Click to collapse



LG G2, is a good device for u. Best for u. Cheaper than the GS5, S800 best battery life of all, 32gb version. LTE. 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## ercxar (Mar 25, 2014)

mhoss48 said:


> LG G2, is a good device for u. Best for u. Cheaper than the GS5, S800 best battery life of all, 32gb version. LTE.
> 
> Sent from my LG G2

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply. Yeah the specs are really good and having LTE all together with 32gb. But I don't like the look of that phone. I feel it's way too simple!
I prefer to choose between my current choices. If I wanted to add another option I would go for Sony Xperia Z2!
But anyway thanks for your suggestion and I really appreciate it.

EDIT:

I just narrowed it down to 2 options.


 Samsung Galaxy S5
 Sony Xperia Z2

What do you think about these two?


----------



## muditpurohit (Mar 26, 2014)

*moto g - x1033*

do we have a cyanogenmod 11 for moto g - x1033. i purchased the device in india and need to root and install custom rom. any suggestions please?


----------



## DarthDerron (Mar 27, 2014)

Ok so let's say I plan on upgrading later this year (not towards the Q4 but maybe around Q2-Q3)

The two phones that interest me are:
HTC One M8
Sony Xperia Z2


I am a person that texts and plays games, and has maybe 1 email account and some social media acc's syncing throughout the day. 
I surf a lot, social media, internet, youtube etc.
Battery is a concern to a certain extent. I don't play games on it at home but when I'm out not for very long, 45mins at most. 
If I'm going to be locking into a contract I would prefer the phone to have good build quality, which both of these phones have (also why S5 didn't make list)
I'm a little concerned about the size of these phones, I have an S3 which I can hold fine, but these phones are a lot taller and a little bit wider.
The software and hardware features are just whatever, same with the launchers and what not. I can always install Nova and go to the stock android look. I also don't really care that much about pictures. As long as they're legible, it's not like I'm printing them.

If you were in my position, what phone would you choose?


----------



## mikereidis (Mar 27, 2014)

Ibkevin said:


> HTC One (1st one ), or the Nexus 5. I want to buy a phone that I know I can root right away and has development for it already.

Click to collapse



"Root right away" is always easiest on Nexus.

I have a One myself, but your requirements spell "Nexus", IMO.

GPE has proprietary stuff like Broadcom Bluetooth stack, and much more I'm sure.


----------



## mikereidis (Mar 27, 2014)

DarthDerron said:


> Ok so let's say I plan on upgrading later this year (not towards the Q4 but maybe around Q2-Q3)
> 
> The two phones that interest me are:
> HTC One M8
> ...

Click to collapse



If the "little things", like SDCards say, don't matter, IMO there's not a LOT of difference between the current high end offerings.

*I'd go in a store, try them out, and go with whatever looks better (eg screen, but all around too) or feels better when using, or pocketing or whatever.

Check whatever is important to you, like phone call or headset music quality.

I've no idea how much store sales clerks will let you do with a phone you haven't committed to buying though. For online sales, pick one for looks or at random, and see the *.



*Personally, I'd actually pore over specs and reviews endlessly, trying to make the perfect choice, LOL.


----------



## mikereidis (Mar 27, 2014)

ercxar said:


> Thanks for your reply. Yeah the specs are really good and having LTE all together with 32gb. But I don't like the look of that phone. I feel it's way too simple!
> I prefer to choose between my current choices. If I wanted to add another option I would go for Sony Xperia Z2!
> But anyway thanks for your suggestion and I really appreciate it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I'd say:

"Safe-ish" choice, from the clear Android leader, but with another "me too" phone is the GS5.

Z2 seems to be the "Exciting" choice, that a LOT of Android enthusiasts claim they'd prefer instead of the boring GS5.

So, Safe or Exciting...


----------



## lala458 (Mar 27, 2014)

Which is better, Moto G or Moto G Google Play Edition? if we compare from:-

-Dev support

-Custom kernel

-Stock performance

-Fastest way to root the phone


Before I buy, I need to know for both:

1. How much storage available from 16gb version?

2. How much RAM left from 1gb on idle mode.

3. Can we add custom kernel like Boeffla to tweak the charging rate on USB higher than normal.

4. The cost of repair for front screen and replacing the new batteries.

5. Can we add blocking mode like touchwiz on Galaxy Note III with third party software

*

TQ


----------



## jayc137 (Mar 27, 2014)

lala458 said:


> Which is better, Moto G or Moto G Google Play Edition? if we compare from:-
> 
> -Dev support
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd suggest a GPe if you can get one. I (kinda) own a Moto G (Dual sim variant) which is on stock 4.4.2 unrooted.

1) Around 14.8 GB. 

2) Ideally should be 450+.

3) No idea.

4) Same as above.

5) Something like that is present on stock ROM of Moto G international vers.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## ercxar (Mar 27, 2014)

mikereidis said:


> I'd say:
> 
> "Safe-ish" choice, from the clear Android leader, but with another "me too" phone is the GS5.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for your reply.
Recently many of m friends are telling me to instead of these get Nexus 5! Because of awesome development!
I've been comparing S5 with N5 in past hours and in hardware wise they are almost the same except the camera, higher clocked processors and new features like ultra power saving mode, autofocus.

I will root my phone at the first days with custom roms but with S5 and a closed source I don't think there would be a custom rom in next months! Depending on people interests in S5 that it seems it's not so popular it would be even 3 or 4 months! So with this in mind I was thinking to buy N5 32gb version then look for Z2 or S5 release date and the actual feedback from consumers then change my phone or keep my N5!
What do you think about this?


----------



## lala458 (Mar 27, 2014)

akiratoriyama said:


> I'd suggest a GPe if you can get one. I (kinda) own a Moto G (Dual sim variant) which is on stock 4.4.2 unrooted.
> 
> 1) Around 14.8 GB.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank for your info. Actually I need built in FM radio, but when compare to GPE, it lacks that feature. In my country the internet connection really bad. Anyway what version running on GPE? X1031/X1033/X1034?

Just want to know, since you had I9082, how about graphic performance when playing high defination games compare moto G? Much better or worse? Tq


----------



## jayc137 (Mar 27, 2014)

lala458 said:


> Thank for your info. Actually I need built in FM radio, but when compare to GPE, it lacks that feature. In my country the internet connection really bad. Anyway what version running on GPE? X1031/X1033/X1034?
> 
> Just want to know, since you had I9082, how about graphic performance when playing high defination games compare moto G? Much better or worse? Tq

Click to collapse



I *still have* I9082.
Worthy to mention here, my father owns it and not me.
From the games I've played on it it's definitely better due to Adreno 305 and HD screen too.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## DarthDerron (Mar 27, 2014)

mikereidis said:


> If the "little things", like SDCards say, don't matter, IMO there's not a LOT of difference between the current high end offerings.
> 
> *I'd go in a store, try them out, and go with whatever looks better (eg screen, but all around too) or feels better when using, or pocketing or whatever.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, appreciate the input. I think I'll do what you said, and go to a store and actually see what each device looks like in person. Neither phone has released in Canada yet, so I'll be looking at reviews for the time being.


----------



## mikereidis (Mar 27, 2014)

ercxar said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> Recently many of m friends are telling me to instead of these get Nexus 5! Because of awesome development!
> I've been comparing S5 with N5 in past hours and in hardware wise they are almost the same except the camera, higher clocked processors and new features like ultra power saving mode, autofocus.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, if you want custom ROMs and easy unlocking, etc, nothing beats Nexus.

I HATE dealing with all the proprietary stuff on Samsung, HTC, LG, everything but Nexus.

Sometimes I make a simple mistake when flashing, and I end up spending hours trying to fix it. Very few, if any, such problems w/ Nexus.

Even GPE is not good as Nexus. Still proprietary stuff.

Only one thing I hate about Nexus is no FM radio.


----------



## mcmardy (Mar 27, 2014)

*Nexus 7 2012 vs. Memopad 7 HD*

Hey guys,

I got two possibilities getting a tablet (as somebody having owned one before).

1.) Nexus 7 2012 with 32GB, WiFi, 3G and a case - it's a used device in a really good condition: For 140€.
2.) Memopad 7 HD 16GB without 3G but a back cam. It'd be a new device (=>no case included), for 140€ as well.

Which offer would you prefer? And why?

Thanks so much for helping me out!


----------



## FireWire22 (Mar 28, 2014)

*[Q] What phone(s) are best on Straight Talk BYOP?*

 I'm currently looking to buy a used android phone for StraightTalks BYOP service? There are no wrong answers here I'm just looking for everyones opinions. I know it is a MVNO company that is capable of using any carriers service. But what I dont know is which carriers devices work best with them? Thanks in advance.


----------



## thatdude02 (Mar 28, 2014)

mcmardy said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got two possibilities getting a tablet (as somebody having owned one before).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 7! I have the exact model you are looking for and have to admit it is a really good device. Specs are still really high end and is a good gaming device. 4g connectivity isn't as fast as LTE (available on my phone) but is very useful. Not to mention for the same price you get an additional 16gb memory. Nexus is the way to go for updates and a pure Android experience as well (support too for that matter). Either way I think you will be happy so best of luck for you and I hope I helped 

Sent from my XT1058 using xda app-developers app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 28, 2014)

thatdude02 said:


> Nexus 7! I have the exact model you are looking for and have to admit it is a really good device. Specs are still really high end and is a good gaming device. 4g connectivity isn't as fast as LTE (available on my phone) but is very useful. Not to mention for the same price you get an additional 16gb memory. Nexus is the way to go for updates and a pure Android experience as well (support too for that matter). Either way I think you will be happy so best of luck for you and I hope I helped
> 
> Sent from my XT1058 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



The 2013 is better with double the ram and a better CPU..I bump the 32gb n7(2013) and with that and multirom, aint no slowing down..nothing like having 3-4-5 Roms on the same device..unlocked Google all the way..

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## thatdude02 (Mar 28, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> The 2013 is better with double the ram and a better CPU..I bump the 32gb n7(2013) and with that and multirom, aint no slowing down..nothing like having 3-4-5 Roms on the same device..unlocked Google all the way..
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

Click to collapse



Lol I actually have both (I needed something with data because my house can't get high speed). The WiFi model was fantastic because its the 2013 but wasn't used enough. I haven't really played around with ROMs but I think I should. Wish I could afford the 2013 LTE model though. 

Sent from my XT1058 using xda app-developers app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 28, 2014)

thatdude02 said:


> Lol I actually have both (I needed something with data because my house can't get high speed). The WiFi model was fantastic because its the 2013 but wasn't used enough. I haven't really played around with ROMs but I think I should. Wish I could afford the 2013 LTE model though.
> 
> Sent from my XT1058 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Its mighty fine...mighty fine...running oc'd,tweaked,glitch'd,xposed,rooted,stock 4.4.2....ain't nothing touching it as far as fun and portability goes..?

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## thatdude02 (Mar 28, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Its mighty fine...mighty fine...running oc'd,tweaked,glitch'd,xposed,rooted,stock 4.4.2....ain't nothing touching it as far as fun and portability goes..?
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

Click to collapse



I can vouch for xposed (all I need on my Moto X). Nothing like Stock Android, but better! Man with OC I bet that thing flies. But yeah, nothing quite like it. Not too big, not too small, and not a slouch at all!

Sent from my XT1058 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mcmardy (Mar 29, 2014)

Okay, I'll probably do that.

The nexus pros are: NFC, 3g, 32gig, Software support, getting a case, USB otg.
The memopad pros are: unused device, full warrantiy, a back camera.

The only thing missing is probably the warranty because owning a Smartphone, taking pictures with the back camera seems really unnecessary to me.

Did I Miss any pros or cons?

I'm looking forward to get the nexus! 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## jayc137 (Mar 29, 2014)

mcmardy said:


> Okay, I'll probably do that.
> 
> The nexus pros are: NFC, 3g, 32gig, Software support, getting a case, USB otg.
> The memopad pros are: unused device, full warrantiy, a back camera.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus is a no brainer if it's in a good condition.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcmardy (Mar 29, 2014)

Sorry, but what does no brainer?

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## jayc137 (Mar 29, 2014)

mcmardy said:


> Sorry, but what does no brainer?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It means 'an obvious choice'.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcmardy (Mar 29, 2014)

Ah okay, thanks a lot! 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ashambaiy (Mar 30, 2014)

*Suggest me a good Windows 8 x86 tablet please*

Hi Friends!
I have a budget of about $300 please suggest me a good Windows 8 x86 tablet! Oh and I don't mind even if the tablet is Chinese so long as it has a good performance!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Devenda (Mar 30, 2014)

*Looking for an update of my HTC Desire (bravo)*

I'm trying to make a decision on my next phone.

I'm planning to buy an upgrade for my HTC Desire around June/July.

The features I need (like):


Good (and/or user replaceable) battery
4.5inch max screen
NFC is a plus
Not more than 400EUR
Above all: A community as great as the HTC Desire community 

I will use my phone outdoors (geocaching/GPS use) and surf a lot. Gaming is not that important.
The emphasis is on portability and long time use: 3 years with more or less up to date software (custom ROM's,...).

Some of my options are:


HTC One mini 
Sony Xperia ZR
Sony Xperia Z1 Compact (expensive)

But none of these have a community like the community of the Desire.

What should I chose or should I still look for one of the above?


----------



## Rawh (Mar 30, 2014)

I had this old phone the samsung galaxy s2 and am now touring with a xperia z1 compact.

I just love the small screen. Doesn't give me the idea I've got a refrigerator strapped to my ear when calling


----------



## GameX2 (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi,


I'm looking for a cheap Android phone, that will be used mostly to send emails - the buyer will be travelling to the USA soon, so we're interested mostly in sending emails, not much advanced stuff.  I should mention that this will be his first Android phone.
It won't be used for demanding tasks, so we can't pay more than 60-70$.

I've been thinking about the Samsung Galaxy Discover, but change my mind after I've heard about the freezing and low-call quality.
Then I've reconsidered buying my own phone for this person, LG P500h, used for only 50$.  I believe the LG P500, while getting quite old, is still a lot supported by developpers.  On my own phone, I've managed to test multiple custom ROMs (Custom ROMs won't be installed on this new phone).

If it's used to send emails, I'm sure it should be OK... I just wondering about the Android OS, being 2.3; shouldn't it be better in the long-term to buy an Android 4.0 phone, for better compatibility?
I did installed Android 4.0 on my LG P500, but it's an horrible battery killer.


Is there any cheap and stable Android 4.0 phone I could buy (50-60$)?
A phone with a physical keyboard would be a bonus, if these are still "easy" to find.

Thanks!


----------



## jayc137 (Mar 30, 2014)

GameX2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a cheap Android phone, that will be used mostly to send emails - the buyer will be travelling to the USA soon, so we're interested mostly in sending emails, not much advanced stuff.  I should mention that this will be his first Android phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



Buy P500 brother. 
It has loads of development.,  (courtesy to all devs and the latest one being @mukulsoni).

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## GameX2 (Mar 30, 2014)

akiratoriyama said:


> Buy P500 brother.
> It has loads of development.,  (courtesy to all devs and the latest one being @mukulsoni).
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Good, I am lucky to had received the LG P500 as my first Android phone back in 2011, I've receive a phone with active developpement and multiple ROMs support.

I'm buying one for my mother actually, and she's worried about buying a used phone - I wouldn't mind (I have mine since almost 3 years), but it depend on the user.

Is there anything comparable to the P500, but new, cheaper than 100$ ?
Thanks!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## jianhua123 (Mar 31, 2014)

HTC One good for gaming?


----------



## jayc137 (Mar 31, 2014)

jianhua123 said:


> HTC One good for gaming?

Click to collapse



Isn't that an obvious choice? 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lesolhell (Mar 31, 2014)

jianhua123 said:


> HTC One good for gaming?

Click to collapse



Actually yes, it is a great phone for videogames, the only think I dislike is the overheating by the material, remember it's an aluminium body, also depends on the quality of the games :good:


----------



## RumRunR (Apr 3, 2014)

*impossible?*

Seems like every time I start looking for a new phone (which I don't do very frequently), the market just gets worse and worse and worse.

I'm doing my homework this time and hoping I've overlooked something. Here's what I want:

    Android
    >= 2GB memory
    Unlocked boot loader
    Removable battery
    microSD card slot


Obviously the memory size has increased every time I've replaced my phone but the rest are pretty constant and used to be achievable. I'm not finding it now. Am I overlooking one?


----------



## Trozzul (Apr 3, 2014)

Hey guys, i try to hold myself back fro replying to here but i guess i am going to now, currently i have a Samsung galaxy s2 T989 with a 4.5" display (216 PPI) and a 1.5ghz dual core, these are about the only two things i care about with a phone, im now looking for a upgrade since my s2 is getting a little old and games nowadays require more power, i have been looking at lots of phones, at first i thought i should grab another Samsung since their phones are always the best quality to me even their low end phones. im thinking about buying one of the Galaxy megas (would be the 6.3 inch) but i hear the display can be a bit choppy.i thought about htc but im not sure and have yet to look through their Stuff i have a number of htc devices and im pleased and displeased with the lot of them, Im not going to buy another LG device because i have purchased a few of them and they have always been terrible quality. i was only pleased with their low end phone that got to about every carrier, The LG Optimus one (Optimus V for me) i have been thinking about motorola but like htc i have yet to look, if i would it would have to be a big phone . i have checked out a few BLU phones but it seems that lots of people dont seem to like the devices for Battery life and lots of glitches. lastly i have never thought of buying a Xperia Devices and looking at the news that has been hitting the XDA portal quite allot around this time but i check their stores and i was impressed with what i was seeing, i have been thinking about Getting a xperia SP ($260-320) with a little bigger display and Better CPU/GPU, im thinking of getting the old Flagship the Xperia Z if its worth $380 what i found on amazon
Budget Range $200-400 im guessing this is Mid range price, if i need to spend $500+ it better be a Good phone 
Needs to have:
- Samsung,Sony,BLU,HTC Branded, no LG or Chinese phones unless Oppo is THAT good 
- Equal or Greater Display size of 4.5" (bigger PPI than 216)
- Better CPU than 1.5 GHz dual-core Qualcomm Scorpion ( higher than 1.5ghz would be nice  Dual core is just fine, its crazy with quad core and octa core CPUs on phones)
- Better GPU than Qualcomm Adreno 220 (honestly dont know what is around the best for mid range nowadays, im guessing Adreno 300+?)
- Bluetooth
- Front and Back facing camera, Higher than 5 Megapixels
- i would really love for it to have a Mirco SD Slot on it but if it has like 16gigs built in i would still be happy.
- Carrier does not matter 
- Prefer it be on amazon 
- Would love for there to be at least Root acquirable, i dont need it to have a huge developement community but if i dont like the stock image (sonys is lookin nice nowadays ) i would love to escape to Cyanogenmod or such.

i only have one problem with the Xperia SP, the Bevel looks huge, on my S2 its bearable (not bad at all) but on the SP it looks pretty retarded. 

the moto G has nice specs for the price but im worried about the CPU not being as great as my s2, 1.3 quad core vs 1.5 dual core.


----------



## Bench80 (Apr 3, 2014)

pls help, i can't decide...

Moto G, Huawei G700, Huawei P6 or LG Optimus G...
or maybe something completly different? :silly:


----------



## Ben_Z98 (Apr 4, 2014)

*I'd recommend Nexus 5*



Bench80 said:


> pls help, i can't decide...
> 
> Moto G, Huawei G700, Huawei P6 or LG Optimus G...
> or maybe something completly different? :silly:

Click to collapse



From what I've seen, I'd recommend the Google Nexus 5. It's inexpensive and easier to modify; three of my friends own Nexus 5's and they are easily modded and get all the latest updates. I own a LG G2, and I'm having a few problems (still a good phone), and many of these issues are non-existent in the Nexus 5. If you are new to android and plan to do some modding (i.e. flashing ROM's), or just want the latest updates on everything, Nexus 5 is a good choice. Also, if you are an audiophile, the HTC One is also a great device. It's UI looks nice, and the speakers... Wow.


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 4, 2014)

Trozzul said:


> Hey guys, i try to hold myself back fro replying to here but i guess i am going to now, currently i have a Samsung galaxy s2 T989 with a 4.5" display (216 PPI) and a 1.5ghz dual core, these are about the only two things i care about with a phone, im now looking for a upgrade since my s2 is getting a little old and games nowadays require more power, i have been looking at lots of phones, at first i thought i should grab another Samsung since their phones are always the best quality to me even their low end phones. im thinking about buying one of the Galaxy megas (would be the 6.3 inch) but i hear the display can be a bit choppy.i thought about htc but im not sure and have yet to look through their Stuff i have a number of htc devices and im pleased and displeased with the lot of them, Im not going to buy another LG device because i have purchased a few of them and they have always been terrible quality. i was only pleased with their low end phone that got to about every carrier, The LG Optimus one (Optimus V for me) i have been thinking about motorola but like htc i have yet to look, if i would it would have to be a big phone . i have checked out a few BLU phones but it seems that lots of people dont seem to like the devices for Battery life and lots of glitches. lastly i have never thought of buying a Xperia Devices and looking at the news that has been hitting the XDA portal quite allot around this time but i check their stores and i was impressed with what i was seeing, i have been thinking about Getting a xperia SP ($260-320) with a little bigger display and Better CPU/GPU, im thinking of getting the old Flagship the Xperia Z if its worth $380 what i found on amazon
> Budget Range $200-400 im guessing this is Mid range price, if i need to spend $500+ it better be a Good phone
> Needs to have:
> - Samsung,Sony,BLU,HTC Branded, no LG or Chinese phones unless Oppo is THAT good
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a Galaxy S2 I9100
I bought my dad a Moto G a month ago.
I seriously envy him.

That phone is unreal. At an astonishing low price it has the specs to match a nexus.
Since your main requirements are processor and screen, I'd definitely recommend Moto g.
The screen is stunning and you can check it's synthetic benchmarks on GSMarena. In real life usage, not even a hiccup. 

The bad. 
1. Wifi direct works only by superbeam (maybe they'll fix it in future updates). I mean wifi direct works at hardware level but hasn't been incorporated at software level (4.4.2)

2. Too vanilla for me personally. I've been using the s2 and when I tried the MG, I felt it was bareboned (which is how nexus are supposed to be and why they're faster), but it just didn't work for me. I've gotten too used to TW to switch to AOSP.

3. And oh, if you want to record your calls, the only recorder that works is Call recorder by skvalex. And it's worth like $11
And it needs root which means unlocked bootloader which means warranty void, but hey this is xda right.. 

The best

Sceeen
Goddamn 2 day battery life  (so jealous)
Super snappy
Stupidly low price
ASAP official updates
Changeable back covers

Sent from Fox River


----------



## jayc137 (Apr 4, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> I have a Galaxy S2 I9100
> I bought my dad a Moto G a month ago.
> I seriously envy him.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## l0u3_14 (Apr 4, 2014)

I need help, anyone who can suggest where to buy z1 compact online? I live in australia, any suggestions where i can buy locally?

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## g4rvd4 (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm really torn between the Xperia Z2 and the HTC One M8. Please suggest which one I should buy for the fastest, most streamlined smartphone experience.


----------



## Calvados95 (Apr 5, 2014)

i think i like samsung s5 it was cool but another s5 is comming


----------



## sohebq (Apr 5, 2014)

Calvados95 said:


> i think i like samsung s5 it was cool but another s5 is comming

Click to collapse



Still a rumor and it looks fake. 

Sent from Note 3 (The beauty & beast)


----------



## Jollyrancher919 (Apr 5, 2014)

*T-Mobile Samsung galaxy note 3*

after using more then a few Android devices i have found that the performance pure ability and user experience from a galaxy note 3 has many advantages.  screen size first off in my opinion of the note 3 is a great mix of big enough and small enough. small enough to fit in a hand bag for ladys and small enough to fit in larger pockets for men.  the note 3 is generously sized to enjoy media gaming and most of all internet. the resolution gives the user an amazingly enjoyable experience with in most all areas while still being very mobile. the quad core soc/cpu clocked at 2.26ghz powers through anything we do and is one of the most powerful cpu's thats offered for the mobile experience. paired with 3gb of ram there is little to no limit to what you can do. my note has replaced my need for a pc in every way almost even.  to top it off 32gb of internal storage is enough for all but the most extreme users and i find very little need for extra storage yet the note 3 offers an sd slot for the extreme user also.  the stock software offered by samsung on there phones gives you ability you never thought of even along with the s pen it leaves little need or want

myself i use T-Mobile the planes they offer and services suit my need and i think most could find that true also for $75 a month i have unlimited everything i use about 130gb of data a month and have see no throttling ever along with 3gb of tethered data to share as needed 

thank you for your time hope this helps making the right choice for you
joll rancher


----------



## Ben_Z98 (Apr 5, 2014)

It depends on what you're looking for. They're both great phones, the Z2 and HTC One.

The Z2 has a immensely powerful processor and if I remember properly, its fall-proof and waterproof. Don't quote me on this though, I'm not 100% sure.

The HTC One has a good processor, and the audio quality is AMAZING.

They both run smoothly, and are both amazing phones. Personally, I would take the HTC because it has a really nice build, its powerful enough to run most, if not all applications smoothly, and its speakers are just amazing. 

Sent from my LG-D803 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jollyrancher919 (Apr 6, 2014)

Trozzul said:


> Hey guys, i try to hold myself back fro replying to here but i guess i am going to now, currently i have a Samsung galaxy s2 T989 with a 4.5" display (216 PPI) and a 1.5ghz dual core, these are about the only two things i care about with a phone, im now looking for a upgrade since my s2 is getting a little old and games nowadays require more power, i have been looking at lots of phones, at first i thought i should grab another Samsung since their phones are always the best quality to me even their low end phones. im thinking about buying one of the Galaxy megas (would be the 6.3 inch) but i hear the display can be a bit choppy.i thought about htc but im not sure and have yet to look through their Stuff i have a number of htc devices and im pleased and displeased with the lot of them, Im not going to buy another LG device because i have purchased a few of them and they have always been terrible quality. i was only pleased with their low end phone that got to about every carrier, The LG Optimus one (Optimus V for me) i have been thinking about motorola but like htc i have yet to look, if i would it would have to be a big phone . i have checked out a few BLU phones but it seems that lots of people dont seem to like the devices for Battery life and lots of glitches. lastly i have never thought of buying a Xperia Devices and looking at the news that has been hitting the XDA portal quite allot around this time but i check their stores and i was impressed with what i was seeing, i have been thinking about Getting a xperia SP ($260-320) with a little bigger display and Better CPU/GPU, im thinking of getting the old Flagship the Xperia Z if its worth $380 what i found on amazon
> Budget Range $200-400 im guessing this is Mid range price, if i need to spend $500+ it better be a Good phone
> Needs to have:
> - Samsung,Sony,BLU,HTC Branded, no LG or Chinese phones unless Oppo is THAT good
> ...

Click to collapse





If I was in your shoes I know T-Mobile offers the HTC one for $312 online refurbished. Check there Web site if you like they offer the note 2 also for $312 and with the HTC m8 coming out you may see a new in box HTC m7 for your price range. That's one hell of a great phone with great things to like about it and nothing short of flagship quality. Check for yourself but I think it comes with 30 day return and it's a fact you can't beat there service price for what you get. $70 a month unlimited everything and that's no bs att or Verizon saying unlimited and then throttling you like a punk on contract.  

I bought the note 3 new cash and use about 130 gb of data a month no throttle.  Att and Verizon would charge you a few grand for that kind of data and that's no bs.  I'm no rep for tmo just a customer who has been really happy with what I get for what I pay


----------



## mhoss48 (Apr 6, 2014)

Ben_Z98 said:


> It depends on what you're looking for. They're both great phones, the Z2 and HTC One.
> 
> The Z2 has a immensely powerful processor and if I remember properly, its fall-proof and waterproof. Don't quote me on this though, I'm not 100% sure.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Depending on which htc one u need, the M7 is clearly less powerfull, but the M8 has the same CPU power but down on the Ram department. The Z2 is waterproof only, no device is fall proof or shatter proof.  Still id go with the G2 anyway, both devices don't have a big big improvements on it, only the Ram in the Z2, and the S801 is a small improvement over the S800, the G2 is smaller while having the same and even bigger screen size, the battery is amazing, cam is very good. And is way cheaper. 
Hope i helped 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## arhamiq (Apr 7, 2014)

Guys which one do you think is better. I don't care 'bout the battery life. Just caring 'bout gaming/performance. 

Moto G or Samsung Galaxy S3?

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mhoss48 (Apr 7, 2014)

arhamiq said:


> Guys which one do you think is better. I don't care 'bout the battery life. Just caring 'bout gaming/performance.
> 
> Moto G or Samsung Galaxy S3?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Both very good, but i think the extra real estate in the S3 is really nice, dunno how the S400 stacks against the Exynos 4

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## donk165 (Apr 7, 2014)

Trozzul said:


> i only have one problem with the Xperia SP, the Bevel looks huge, on my S2 its bearable (not bad at all) but on the SP it looks pretty retarded.
> 
> the moto G has nice specs for the price but im worried about the CPU not being as great as my s2, 1.3 quad core vs 1.5 dual core.

Click to collapse



I bought the SP a few months back and I'm really enjoying it. The bezel isn't bad, and the bottom part is a see-through piece of glass which diffuses the 3 LED's on the bottom of the phone. It runs well and because it's only 720p on an adreno 320, it plays games really well! 

Sent from my C5303 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## mahinthan5 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Help me select a device..*

I'm a user of HTC wildfire with CM.. It is very slow and annoying.. Have to buy new one 


I wanted a phone with below features


1) 4.5" or larger screen
2) Mustn't weight over 160g
3) Must have GPS
4) 1GB or more Ram
5) This must be usable for at least next 3 years for below tasks
6) Prefer from a known manufacturer for future communal assistance. 



What I will do
1) Surfing typically 3 tabs some time more tabs
2) Using Map feature with GPS for navigation 
3) Reading PDF
4) Skype / Viber (Voice is enough)
5) Whatsapp
6) Small apps like dictionary, Notepad 
7) Low res videos (Not High quality)
8) Nothing more and no gaming 




I'm in Srilanka all models aren't available..  I'm trying to make a choice between Xperia C and Galaxy S3. Here for some reason S3 is 33% higher than Xperia C.  


Xperia C Has 5in screen where S3 is 4.8in Does that make a difference in surfing and PDF viewing? S3 has 2GB where Xperia C is just 1GB. Will 1GB enough for me? I mean for few years? Xperia C is 33% cheaper and also newer. Tell me which one i have to go for? What about the battery life of S3? Xperia C has 68hr endurance rating on gsm arena.. That is a good thing..


----------



## jacobb23 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hey folks, 

Looking for advice. Currently have an S3 and upgrade is available. I'm on sprint and probably not going to switch because I have unlimited data and LTE is actually pretty good here.  I love the Google experience and as much as I want the nexus 5 for the quick updating, I really like phones with SD card support. That and the removable battery I'd love. That said I'm completely OK with and capable of rooting and flashing...

I don't think I'm fond of the g2 and the z2 which I'd buy in a heartbeat isn't available on Sprint.

So, should I go with the gs5 and deal with the crappy design and slow updates but good camera and good batt life? Or should I go with the nexus 5, and deal with the no SD support and reportedly bad camera and battery life for Google experience and quick updates with nicer hardware? 

Or just say screw it and get the note3, or be patient and wait it out for note4 or nexus6

I know somebody is probably saying why not the HTC one, I've just had back experiences with HTC since my of evo

Appreciate any insight


----------



## jayc137 (Apr 8, 2014)

arhamiq said:


> Guys which one do you think is better. I don't care 'bout the battery life. Just caring 'bout gaming/performance.
> 
> Moto G or Samsung Galaxy S3?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Moto G.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## deserthi (Apr 8, 2014)

jacobb23 said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Looking for advice. Currently have an S3 and upgrade is available. I'm on sprint and probably not going to switch because I have unlimited data and LTE is actually pretty good here.  I love the Google experience and as much as I want the nexus 5 for the quick updating, I really like phones with SD card support. That and the removable battery I'd love. That said I'm completely OK with and capable of rooting and flashing...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Go with the Nexus 5 and get the 32gb model. I have always had galaxy's S2, S3, S4 but I am done with samsung because of how locked down the phones are and no update to speak of. Love my Nexus.


----------



## $anidhya (Apr 9, 2014)

*I think HTC devices are good and reliable*

I used HTC wildfire then Wildfire S & Now I am having HTC Explorer since 2 years.
Too many option available nowadays.

Best of luck for your new device


----------



## Banutu (Apr 9, 2014)

Looking for a device with good sound quality and loud speaker, decent performances and battery with Android on top, got any suggestions ?


----------



## mhoss48 (Apr 9, 2014)

Banutu said:


> Looking for a device with good sound quality and loud speaker, decent performances and battery with Android on top, got any suggestions ?

Click to collapse



Htc One M7 or M8 depending on how much u r willing to spend 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## Banutu (Apr 9, 2014)

mhoss48 said:


> Htc One M7 or M8 depending on how much u r willing to spend
> 
> Sent from my LG G2

Click to collapse



oww its too expensive =(, my budget is limited to 300 bucks, i'm thinking of a Galaxy S III cause its getting cheaper and cheaper, but I don't know if its worth upgrading from S II Plus, especially now when I recently flashed Cyanogemod and found out how awesome it is....


----------



## mahond (Apr 9, 2014)

ACE 3 LTE (adreno305) or S3 mini?


----------



## Banutu (Apr 9, 2014)

mahond said:


> ACE 3 LTE (adreno305) or S3 mini?

Click to collapse



I saw S3 mini, my opinion it has terrible performance...the only plus over Ace 3 i'd say is the Amoled display...


----------



## mahond (Apr 9, 2014)

i don't like amoled colors, they are too candy for me. so I prefer ace 3.Thx for reply


----------



## jayc137 (Apr 10, 2014)

Banutu said:


> oww its too expensive =(, my budget is limited to 300 bucks, i'm thinking of a Galaxy S III cause its getting cheaper and cheaper, but I don't know if its worth upgrading from S II Plus, especially now when I recently flashed Cyanogemod and found out how awesome it is....

Click to collapse



Tbh I'd save some bucks.
S2p is a decent phone.
(Use Galaxy Grand which is identical to S2p in SoC and other stuff)

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Franivelius (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi guys. I want to change my old Moto Defy. The Moto X Dev Edition was a great choice but the Motorola US page does not accept international credit cards so I have to buy it on Ebay/Amazon/BestBuy/etc.

What unlocked phone for no more than US$ 350 do you recommend? Moto G looks really nice but that limited capacity is a deal breaker for me. If it has KitKat (official or not) the better.


----------



## Tawsif khaled (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi guys I want buy a new phone I am confused between 1.Motorola moto g 2.Gionee elife e7 3.Nexus 5.
Please help...


----------



## jayc137 (Apr 10, 2014)

Franivelius said:


> Hi guys. I want to change my old Moto Defy. The Moto X Dev Edition was a great choice but the Motorola US page does not accept international credit cards so I have to buy it on Ebay/Amazon/BestBuy/etc.
> 
> What unlocked phone for no more than US$ 350 do you recommend? Moto G looks really nice but that limited capacity is a deal breaker for me. If it has KitKat (official or not) the better.

Click to collapse



It has official KitKat.
Even Moto X has limited storage AFAIK.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Franivelius (Apr 10, 2014)

Yep but there is a 32gb version which is enough for me. 16gb of internal is not.


----------



## arhamiq (Apr 10, 2014)

Tawsif khaled said:


> Hi guys I want buy a new phone I am confused between 1.Motorola moto g 2.Gionee elife e7 3.Nexus 5.
> Please help...

Click to collapse



Moto G is really good for its budget. 
If budget is not the prb, then Nexus 5 is the most ideal choice. 

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iamloco724 (Apr 10, 2014)

*Droid DNA to HTC M8 or Samsung S5?*

I want to upgrade to one of these phones, the things i dislike are with the m8 the menu keys are part of the display to me that seems to suck since you lose some screen space, the s5 im not big on plastic, im not sure how the back will feel is it like the leather on the note just with a grill like design?

cameras it seems the s5 has the advantage there

battery i should be fine either way

im struggling to make a decision

any opinions?


----------



## jayc137 (Apr 11, 2014)

Franivelius said:


> Yep but there is a 32gb version which is enough for me. 16gb of internal is not.

Click to collapse



Go with Moto X then.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## mhoss48 (Apr 11, 2014)

iamloco724 said:


> I want to upgrade to one of these phones, the things i dislike are with the m8 the menu keys are part of the display to me that seems to suck since you lose some screen space, the s5 im not big on plastic, im not sure how the back will feel is it like the leather on the note just with a grill like design?
> 
> cameras it seems the s5 has the advantage there
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Xperia Z2, 5,2"   great cam and great build 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## $anidhya (Apr 11, 2014)

*Gionee would be best*



Tawsif khaled said:


> Hi guys I want buy a new phone I am confused between 1.Motorola moto g 2.Gionee elife e7 3.Nexus 5.
> Please help...

Click to collapse



I have heard Gionee mobiles comes with polymer battery which is better as compared to lithium ion.


----------



## Tawsif khaled (Apr 11, 2014)

Thank you very much....I think I will go with nexus 5

Sent from my W100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mhoss48 (Apr 12, 2014)

lloyd06 said:


> I want sony xperia z2 coz im a fan of sony
> Thats all
> 
> Sent from my C5303 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Am getting one asap, i didn't get the Z1 cuz of the screen and battery, the Z2 is Definetly my next one 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## SaDiCuL (Apr 13, 2014)

Note 3 or S5 from samsung

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jayc137 (Apr 13, 2014)

SaDiCuL said:


> Note 3 or S5 from samsung
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Note 3

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## mhoss48 (Apr 13, 2014)

> Note 3 or S5 from samsung<br />
> <br />
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Note 3,

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## hipertofia (Apr 13, 2014)

deserthi said:


> Go with the Nexus 5 and get the 32gb model. I have always had galaxy's S2, S3, S4 but I am done with samsung because of how locked down the phones are and no update to speak of. Love my Nexus.

Click to collapse



Agree

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SxcKieranGrr (Apr 13, 2014)

I was thinking about the oppo find 7 but now im not sure, I have small hands and I could just about reach to the top of my S3. Im open to any ideas Im not a massive gamer on a phone but I do like decent specs. My budget is whatever I can sell an Iphone 5s for (about £350 I guess). Preferably I would like the phone to be 4G enabled as thats in my contract now so I might aswell use it, however I can look past it if need be. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mhoss48 (Apr 13, 2014)

SxcKieranGrr said:


> I was thinking about the oppo find 7 but now im not sure, I have small hands and I could just about reach to the top of my S3. Im open to any ideas Im not a massive gamer on a phone but I do like decent specs. My budget is whatever I can sell an Iphone 5s for (about £350 I guess). Preferably I would like the phone to be 4G enabled as thats in my contract now so I might aswell use it, however I can look past it if need be.
> 
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



LG G2. 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## Greg01 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi!

I live in Hungary, and almost everything is overpriced here (27% VAT, and others). I have 350$ (80000 HUF) for my next smartphone. I usually use every feature of a smartphone so taking photos, browsing, gaming, everything, and all of this for like 3 years. If someone knows a webshop, or something in Europe where i can order something else to Hungary that would be a huge help too.
I can get here these phones in the price range:

- Lg Optimus G - For 330$
- Moto G - For 285$
- S4 mini - For 350$
- Grand 2 - For 350$
- S3 - For 325$
- G2 mini - For 350$

Which one should i get? I preffer the Lg, but i would like to ask it anyways to be sure before buying.
Thanks for the help !

(sorry if my english is bad)


----------



## SxcKieranGrr (Apr 13, 2014)

mhoss48 said:


> LG G2.
> 
> Sent from my LG G2

Click to collapse



Thanks. Could you give me some positives and negatives as a user yourself. Also any other ideas or options?


----------



## mhoss48 (Apr 13, 2014)

SxcKieranGrr said:


> Thanks. Could you give me some positives and negatives as a user yourself. Also any other ideas or options?

Click to collapse



The main negatives are since u coming from an iphone, the build and speakers arent the best, BUT the screen,battery, camera are all great. For performance the S800 makes sure its fast add over it Kitkat its plenty fast. And the battery will give very good screen on time. Very good device. 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## Shrey Rocker (Apr 14, 2014)

I am from india....i am using micromax a92.......i want new phone.....around rs 20000 can some one suggest....

Sent from my A92 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jayc137 (Apr 14, 2014)

Shrey Rocker said:


> I am from india....i am using micromax a92.......i want new phone.....around rs 20000 can some one suggest....
> 
> Sent from my A92 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Moto G or if you can increase budget a bit then Moto X.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZIDAN16 (Apr 15, 2014)

*need help buying phone*

hi  i need your advice i want to buy a phone which has atleast 768MB ram 1GHz processor and 4GB internal memory @KidCarter93


----------



## mhoss48 (Apr 15, 2014)

ZIDAN16 said:


> hi  i need your advice i want to buy a phone which has atleast 768MB ram 1GHz processor and 4GB internal memory @KidCarter93

Click to collapse



Well nearly every low end phone now is like that (even better) , put ur budget 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## SealQ (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi there XDA,
I am an advanced Android user. I have quite a lot of knowledge and experience in using that certain OS (I've been using my lovely SGS SII since it's release).
But here comes the time I need to find it's successor. I am looking for a smartphone up to 350 Euro. What I need is:
-it has to be powerful modern SoC
-preferably waterproof
-not a Samsung Galaxy series (hate that latest Sh!tWiz)
-community support is a must!
I am open for your suggestions.


----------



## Nateth (Apr 15, 2014)

*HTC One M7 vs M8 (I have both in my hands.)*

So I'm kinda in a weird situation. 

I originally was annoyed that the HTC One m7 didn't support quick charge. I drive in the car a fair amount and i like to use my phone to run Google maps and Spotify via Bluetooth to my stereo. Typically the battery consumption exceeds the charge rate. I have a decent quality Anker power adapter designed to work with Android phones and I've also tried plugging in the OEM charger into a converter. Neither option does the trick all that well. Basically my best bet is to have the phone fully charged before driving so that the charger just has to make up for the loss of battery. As opposed to attempting to make up for the processor and charge the battery. Even then, it's still slow drain to death.

On finding out that the m8 supported it I took advantage of a promo for $10 off Verizon EDGE for 24 months. That equates to $240 off of the phone making the m8 roughly $360 before taxes. Which isn't a bad deal for an early upgrade compared to how EDGE is with no discount. 

Well my gorgeous M8 came in and low and behold the thing doesn't charge all that fast with quick charge 1.0. I realize it's 2.0 enabled and that compatible chargers should be coming down the pipe this year. However, I have two options before me given that the m8 doesn't do what I want it to.

1. Keep my m7 and return the m8. I'll pay a $35 restocking fee and go on with life. 

2. Send the m7 in to Verizon per the agreement for the early EDGE upgrade and go on with life.

Honestly, I like the m8, but I'm on the fence as to weather it's worth $360 over 24 months vs. the M7. I realize it's not that much spread out, but I am trying to be reasonable with costs. Thoughts? And thanks for the advice.


----------



## diagnonsense (Apr 16, 2014)

Hey all,

First off, I am a first time android user. I've never owned an android device so this would be my first.

I'm trying to decide between the two tablets in the title. The NotePro has the productivity apps like Hcell, Hword, and Hshow that I would need for school. Plus it sports a larger screen. As far as I know that's all.

Are there any office suites on Google Play that are equivalent to the Hcell, Hword and Hshow apps?

What are the major differences between the two tablets in question? Online everyone says that there really isn't much of a difference at all. But the 10.1 is significantly cheaper so if it's not much different I would like to buy that. I just don't see the "Pro" being of much use. Specially not for $100 more.


----------



## Tooleap (Apr 16, 2014)

SealQ said:


> Hi there XDA,
> I am an advanced Android user. I have quite a lot of knowledge and experience in using that certain OS (I've been using my lovely SGS SII since it's release).
> But here comes the time I need to find it's successor. I am looking for a smartphone up to 350 Euro. What I need is:
> -it has to be powerful modern SoC
> ...

Click to collapse



I recommend the Google nexus series. The are very cheap for a powerful modern phone + plus you'll always get the OS updates sooner than any other phone. They are not waterproof, but I don't know of any waterproof powerful smartphone on this price range.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## ToXiFi3d (Apr 16, 2014)

I am almost ordering an LG G Pro Lite and I would like your opinion as well as possible alternatives. I come from South Africa where our choice of phones is kinda limited...

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket running CM 7.2


----------



## SealQ (Apr 17, 2014)

Tooleap said:


> I recommend the Google nexus series. The are very cheap for a powerful modern phone + plus you'll always get the OS updates sooner than any other phone. They are not waterproof, but I don't know of any waterproof powerful smartphone on this price range.

Click to collapse



Yeah. I took Nexus 5 into account. As well as Sony Xperia Z1 Compact, LG G2 and (upcoming) Xperia Z2.

I am buying it after summer break so that they will be cheper.
What about Z2?


----------



## SealQ (Apr 17, 2014)

diagnonsense said:


> Hey all,
> 
> First off, I am a first time android user. I've never owned an android device so this would be my first.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What is other tablet?
Galaxy Tab X 10.1?


----------



## diagnonsense (Apr 17, 2014)

SealQ said:


> What is other tablet?
> Galaxy Tab X 10.1?

Click to collapse



Oh sorry

It's between the Galaxy NotePro 12 and the Galaxy Note 10.1 (2014)


----------



## panicws (Apr 17, 2014)

*Verizon Hell-p?*

Hey all!

Our company is moving to Verizon from T-Mobile in the next few weeks.  We have been with T-Mobile for years.   I have a Nexus 4, and was wondering what Verizon model would be the best for my needs.

I need root. S-Off, etc.  Cannot live without it.   I'm a flash junkie. :laugh:

Would the HTC M8 be the best choice?   I have had HTC phones in the past, and have loved them.  It seems that the community is starting to Rom for it?  I really like everything about it.  It just needs and AOSP rom and I am in heaven.

I don't really want a Samsung phone.  They seem cheap-ish?

Is there another phone out there I am missing?


----------



## mhoss48 (Apr 17, 2014)

panicws said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Our company is moving to Verizon from T-Mobile in the next few weeks.  We have been with T-Mobile for years.   I have a Nexus 4, and was wondering what Verizon model would be the best for my needs.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The Xperia Z2 isn't cheap but dunno about Sony and developers. 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## SealQ (Apr 18, 2014)

panicws said:


> I need root. S-Off, etc.  Cannot live without it.   I'm a flash junkie. :laugh:

Click to collapse



Nexus 5. Only Nexus 5. But I warn you - it's won't help with flash addiction..


----------



## henry1344 (Apr 18, 2014)

*Question*

Hello

I would like to know which phone do you guys think is best

1. GOCLEVER FONE 450Q

Ram - 1gb

cpu - Quad-Core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A7

gpu - PowerVR SGX544

screen - 4,5 inches

res - 1280x720



2.GIGABYTE GSMART MAYA M1 V2 

Ram - 1gb

cpu - Quad-Core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A7

gpu - PowerVR SGX544

screen - 4,5 inches

res - 960 x 540



3.JUST5 SPACER

Ram - 1gb

cpu - Quad Core 1.3 GHz Cortex-A7

gpu - ARM Mali-400 MP2

screen - 5 inches

res - 960 x 540


Any advice is helpful


----------



## SiqrCarnbon (Apr 18, 2014)

henry1344 said:


> Hello
> 
> I would like to know which phone do you guys think is best
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The 1st one dude got 720p display

Sent from my GT-P3110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mhoss48 (Apr 18, 2014)

SiqrCarnbon said:


> The 1st one dude got 720p display
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



The second one will run faster cuz of the lower resolution, and the same specs. 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## gaduaxe (Apr 18, 2014)

I wanna buy a best 4.7" device, how can I choose for the one? budget isnt problem for me 
thank you


----------



## mhoss48 (Apr 18, 2014)

gaduaxe said:


> I wanna buy a best 4.7" device, how can I choose for the one? budget isnt problem for me
> thank you

Click to collapse



Moto X 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## mafyas (Apr 18, 2014)

Hey guys,

Need suggestion for 2nd smartphone.. which one is the best, prefer smartphones with good GPS accuracy and screen size between 5" to 6".. Thanks...


----------



## Leon_the_unseen (Apr 18, 2014)

I would consider the HTC ONE.
It has 32 GB internal memory and with extension possiblity i guess.
I have checked the Samsung galaxy S5 it is too big for the hand i think.


----------



## 1337G4 (Apr 18, 2014)

I have the galaxy note 2 and cannot decide which phone to upgrade to. Price is not a concern. The main phones I have been looking at are  Note 3, S5 and the HTC One M8. I'm not really a fan of the Sony models so I'm down to them 3

I don't want to get the M8 just on the speakers alone. And I don't want the S5 or the M8 because I love my note 2 and lastly i don't want to pick the Note 3 in case I'm missing something with the other 2 phones.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## onefourthgeek (Apr 19, 2014)

*VZW  replacement device*

hello xda, thanks for this thread!

i've got a rezound on vzw, and my contract is up so i'm going month to month and just switching to a new device/meid (to keep my unlimited 4g).  i really have liked the rezound on cleanrom, but my wifi chip blew up and now apparently the handset is eating batteries for breakfast. hot breakfast.

looking for a good handset on swappa; considering samsung galaxy s3 or s4, and the htc one m7  (would like to stay below $300).   things i like about rezound:


cleanrom
google wifi tether app
camera performance
sense
screen res
htc

any advice you guys could offer would be greatly appreciated!  oh, and a rock solid wifi chip this time (and battery life would be cool too, if such a thing exists!)

thanks,
paul


----------



## mltan_bdo (Apr 19, 2014)

*i9082L/i9082*

Whats the difference between the two samsung grand....

i9082L upgraded to quadcore?...for a casual user, are there difference between the two?


----------



## mhoss48 (Apr 19, 2014)

mltan_bdo said:


> Whats the difference between the two samsung grand....
> 
> i9082L upgraded to quadcore?...for a casual user, are there difference between the two?

Click to collapse



The grand 1 and grand 2 have their differences the grand 2 is Definetly better, a better 720p screen, quad core s400. It's Definetly better

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## SealQ (Apr 19, 2014)

1337G4 said:


> I have the galaxy note 2 and cannot decide which phone to upgrade to. Price is not a concern. The main phones I have been looking at are  Note 3, S5 and the HTC One M8. I'm not really a fan of the Sony models so I'm down to them 3
> 
> I don't want to get the M8 just on the speakers alone. And I don't want the S5 or the M8 because I love my note 2 and lastly i don't want to pick the Note 3 in case I'm missing something with the other 2 phones.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



In your place I would have chosen between Note 3 an One M8. Galaxy S5 have similar specs compared to Note but doesn't have S Pen. And if you're used to big screens Note will probably be the best option.


----------



## jayc137 (Apr 19, 2014)

mltan_bdo said:


> Whats the difference between the two samsung grand....
> 
> i9082L upgraded to quadcore?...for a casual user, are there difference between the two?

Click to collapse



Grand has way more development than Grand 2.
The hardware differences are 

1) 480P screen - 720P HD screen.

2) Broadcom 1.2 Dual core to Snapdragon Quadcore Processor.

3) 1GB RAM to 1.5GB RAM.

4) A bigger screen.



Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Deepak.chhoriya (Apr 19, 2014)

*Hello, I am buying my first smartphone. So plz help me with it. Thank You*

Hello I am purchasing my first smartphone so please help me with it.
Budget : INR 10k - 15k
Screen Size : 4.5 and greater
OS : Android
Prefered Brand : Any
Ram : 1gb and greater
Processor : Quad Core and greater
Sim : Dual Sim
Internal memory : 4gb and greater
Purpose : Internet, gaming, camera
Specs : Good Battery Backup, All Sensors, USB OTG
Thank you in advance.


----------



## jayc137 (Apr 19, 2014)

Deepak.chhoriya said:


> Hello I am purchasing my first smartphone so please help me with it.
> Budget : INR 10k - 15k
> Screen Size : 4.5 and greater
> OS : Android
> ...

Click to collapse



Moto G. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## swamphox (Apr 20, 2014)

*Hope gone for Note 2*

I can't stand my note 2 after 4.3 was forced upon me. I need a phone to unlockbootloader, flash ROM and stop being a slave to google. I require the ability to change batteries and have a nice big screen. S4, S5.. I have not gone through the 500+ pages please suggest a replacemnt. Thanks


----------



## King_Rat (Apr 21, 2014)

Have 2x choices...

HTC One (M7) 32GB -=or=- Nexus 5 (16Gb)...

Both phs on same long term plan... 

$49 for the N5 & $149 for the HTC One...

If the N5 was 32GB variety - choice would be made...

I like sense gui... and extra storage, but $100 is $100!

Help!?

Sent from my i9100 Warbird


----------



## akjha96 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Which one should i get!! Oppo find 7 32gb / Google nexus 5.???.....*

I am Confused which one to opt for ++ GOOGLE NEXUS 5 OR OPPO FIND 7 (32gb) version

I like Nexus due to google update and I like oppo for every thing else except Chinese phone (you know how is its impact in india)!!!!!!

So Should i trust OPPO but Then what about updates and I know that a phones life is only 18 months update cycle...

So is it worth getting Nexus 5 or Go for chinese company OPPO? 
NO comparing specs can answer these ONLY one thing can ie, EXPERIENCE!

HOPPING FOR BEST REPLY!!!


----------



## ankurpandeyvns (Apr 21, 2014)

*Which is better ?*

Micromax canvas knight a350
sony xperia t2 ultra


----------



## jayc137 (Apr 21, 2014)

King_Rat said:


> Have 2x choices...
> 
> HTC One (M7) 32GB -=or=- Nexus 5 (16Gb)...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 5, if you aren't bothered about 16GB.
(You can use OTG for extra stuff too  )







gamerssiteacl said:


> Micromax canvas knight a350
> sony xperia t2 ultra

Click to collapse



Xperia T2 Ultra.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## SxcKieranGrr (Apr 21, 2014)

SxcKieranGrr said:


> I was thinking about the oppo find 7 but now im not sure, I have small hands and I could just about reach to the top of my S3. Im open to any ideas Im not a massive gamer on a phone but I do like decent specs. My budget is whatever I can sell an Iphone 5s for (about £350 I guess). Preferably I would like the phone to be 4G enabled as thats in my contract now so I might aswell use it, however I can look past it if need be.
> 
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Hi everyone dont want to spam this thread but im struggling for ideas and seeing as i need to shift this iphone reasonably quickly (I hate it) has anyone got any ideas. The phone doesn't have to be top of the range but I like rooting and putting a rom on it so support of the phone would help.


----------



## jayc137 (Apr 21, 2014)

SxcKieranGrr said:


> Hi everyone dont want to spam this thread but im struggling for ideas and seeing as i need to shift this iphone reasonably quickly (I hate it) has anyone got any ideas. The phone doesn't have to be top of the range but I like rooting and putting a rom on it so support of the phone would help.

Click to collapse



Xperia Z1 mini ?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## SealQ (Apr 21, 2014)

akjha96 said:


> I am Confused which one to opt for ++ GOOGLE NEXUS 5 OR OPPO FIND 7 (32gb) version
> 
> I like Nexus due to google update and I like oppo for every thing else except Chinese phone (you know how is its impact in india)!!!!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First of all, stop coloring fonts...
Secondly, I would choose Nexus 5 because it offers decent specs and straight Google support.



akiratoriyama said:


> Xperia Z1 mini ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You meant Xperia Z1 Compact


----------



## akjha96 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Which one should i get!! Oppo find 7 32gb / Google nexus 5.???.....*

I am Confused which one to opt for ++ GOOGLE NEXUS 5 OR OPPO FIND 7 (32gb) version

I like Nexus due to google update and I like oppo for every thing else except Chinese phone (you know how is its impact in india)!!!!!!

So Should i trust OPPO but Then what about updates and I know that a phones life is only 18 months update cycle...

So is it worth getting Nexus 5 or Go for chinese company OPPO? 
NO comparing specs can answer these ONLY one thing can ie, EXPERIENCE!

HOPPING FOR BEST REPLY!!!


----------



## SxcKieranGrr (Apr 21, 2014)

akiratoriyama said:


> Xperia Z1 mini ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks I hadn't looked at that. It looks like a good phone but the screen ppi looks somewhat lacking for me though. I also like to multi task so the phone needs to be able to handle that. I've been looking towards the nexus 5 however I just want to explore all the options first.


----------



## pgchelsea (Apr 21, 2014)

This is a repost from the forum thread. Please do not delete the forum thread. I'll delete it myself after 4-5 days. Sure.

Suggest only for gaming,after sales service and looks of the phone : 

1>* ZTE Nubia Z5S mini*

I like the jet black kind of screen ( like in Oppo Find 5/7 ) and a rubberized non-plastic back and I'm not sure if this phone has that. I searched around and couldn't find any. Plus I would like to get some review about ZTE warranty as I live in India. There is a ZTE service center in my city but it's ZTE India and this phone has not yet reached the Indian market. Are their customer service any good? 

2> *iOcean X7S*

This phone looks gorgeous. I prefer this over the X8 because it is 5 inch ( 5.7 is too big ). But the problem is that it has Mali-450MP4 GPU which is not exactly good for the price. Plus I have no idea about iOcean service centers.

3> *Gionee E7 mini *or maybe some Indian Brand octa core device

Almost the same spec as iOcean X7S but couldn't find it anywhere in Black. But then there are service centers in India. So warranty is not a headache.


----------



## jayc137 (Apr 21, 2014)

SealQ said:


> You meant Xperia Z1 Compact

Click to collapse



Yeah 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## VaccaThreeSixteen (Apr 21, 2014)

King_Rat said:


> Have 2x choices...
> 
> HTC One (M7) 32GB -=or=- Nexus 5 (16Gb)...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Nexus has better specs, it will get updates quicker, and I can't recommend it any more. I bought it the start of this year, and I usually have some regrets with devices I buy, but the Nexus is not one of them. My friend has a One, and I regularly mess about on it, and its great and all, but Nexus has a bigger screen which I prefer, and its $100 cheaper!!! The price speaks for itself. Even if the HTC is better in some people opinions, it's not $100 better. Go for nexus, u won't regret it!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 PM ----------




SxcKieranGrr said:


> Hi everyone dont want to spam this thread but im struggling for ideas and seeing as i need to shift this iphone reasonably quickly (I hate it) has anyone got any ideas. The phone doesn't have to be top of the range but I like rooting and putting a rom on it so support of the phone would help.

Click to collapse



Nexus 5. I am biased toward Nexus coz I own one and love it, but its easily the most customizable phone for ROM/Kernel/Mod ect wise. You can root it in a few taps, its the best of its kind in that way.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Superorb (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi all. We'll be going overseas to several European and SE Asian countries this summer and figured it would be easiest to replace our main phone with a phone that could be used at home as well as overseas. Are these requirements possible?


Must be an Android Phone
LTE band on AT&T
LTE band on T-mobile
3g band overseas in Europe and SE Asia
At least as good as an Evo 3D

Obviously the cheaper the better, but if it does what I want I will pay more for it. We'd likely use the phone on some budget MVNO at home so please keep that in mind. I don't mind paying to unlock the phone either.


----------



## Swagthoo (Apr 22, 2014)

*HTC One m8*

I would reccomend this because it design is amazing the fact that it has an aluminum body, th htc sense system ui, and very good specs in general


----------



## ShaSha87 (Apr 22, 2014)

samsung s5


----------



## Superorb (Apr 22, 2014)

Swagthoo said:


> I would reccomend this because it design is amazing the fact that it has an aluminum body, th htc sense system ui, and very good specs in general

Click to collapse





ShaSha87 said:


> samsung s5

Click to collapse



Neither of those are under $600. How is that affordable?


----------



## SealQ (Apr 22, 2014)

Superorb said:


> Neither of those are under $600. How is that affordable?

Click to collapse



How about Xperia Z1 Compact or LG G2?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Superorb (Apr 22, 2014)

SealQ said:


> How about Xperia Z1 Compact or LG G2?

Click to collapse



I can find the G2 for $450 with no warranty.

I'm trying to keep this as budgety as possible, so even the N5 is going to be too expensive. I can forgo LTE if it means a cheaper phone.


----------



## SealQ (Apr 22, 2014)

Okay, I made a little research since before
Xperia Z1 Compact is great smarphone but it's image quality is wariable. Sometime awsome sometimes crap as hell.
Nexus 5 has powerful specs with bigger screen and instant OTA updates but it's not water-/dustproof.
LG G2 packs a lot of features including big battery but it doesn't have SD Card port which is big flaw for mee.

I'm also thinking about Xperia Z2.
What are your thoughts?

---------- Post added at 05:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:39 PM ----------




Superorb said:


> I can find the G2 for $450 with no warranty.
> 
> I'm trying to keep this as budgety as possible, so even the N5 is going to be too expensive. I can forgo LTE if it means a cheaper phone.

Click to collapse



Okay, so what is your max budget? 450$?
Don't worry we'll find something that suits your needs


----------



## Superorb (Apr 22, 2014)

SealQ said:


> Okay, so what is your max budget? 450$?
> Don't worry we'll find something that suits your needs

Click to collapse



Around $250. A little more if I can use my gift cards at Amazon. Going to be overseas and almost every country has 3G on the 2100mHz band.

Thanks for the help, I appreciate it.


----------



## jayc137 (Apr 22, 2014)

Superorb said:


> Around $250. A little more if I can use my gift cards at Amazon. Going to be overseas and almost every country has 3G on the 2100mHz band.
> 
> Thanks for the help, I appreciate it.

Click to collapse



Nexus 4/S3/Moto G/Xperia L

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## |>/\nte (Apr 22, 2014)

Sony is very developer-friendly, but if he buys the xperia z2, he may have to wait a bit so roms/flash stuff come out on the net.


----------



## Superorb (Apr 22, 2014)

akiratoriyama said:


> Nexus 4/S3/Moto G/Xperia L
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What speeds can I expect with the Moto G 3G with AT&T or T-mobile?


----------



## jayc137 (Apr 22, 2014)

Superorb said:


> What speeds can I expect with the Moto G 3G with AT&T or T-mobile?

Click to collapse



I don't know tbh.
But I guess roughly 600-1000 KB/s

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## bredless (Apr 22, 2014)

Superorb said:


> Around $250. A little more if I can use my gift cards at Amazon. Going to be overseas and almost every country has 3G on the 2100mHz band.
> 
> Thanks for the help, I appreciate it.

Click to collapse



What about chinese phones? There are a variety of devices with perfect price and excellent performance. 
If you want famous brand look at the Xiaomi m2s. It's price now is near 250$


----------



## Superorb (Apr 22, 2014)

akiratoriyama said:


> I don't know tbh.
> But I guess roughly 600-1000 KB/s
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's not too great, I thought it would be faster.



bredless said:


> What about chinese phones? There are a variety of devices with perfect price and excellent performance.
> If you want famous brand look at the Xiaomi m2s. It's price now is near 250$

Click to collapse



I'd like to stick to a US one so I can have full warranty and support.


----------



## jayc137 (Apr 22, 2014)

Superorb said:


> That's not too great, I thought it would be faster.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to stick to a US one so I can have full warranty and support.

Click to collapse



As I said I really have no idea what speed would you get on those US providers. You could ask any Moto G user of either of those providers to provide you with some results

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## SxcKieranGrr (Apr 22, 2014)

ProVickers said:


> Nexus 5. I am biased toward Nexus coz I own one and love it, but its easily the most customizable phone for ROM/Kernel/Mod ect wise. You can root it in a few taps, its the best of its kind in that way.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If you were me would you wait for the next nexus to be released? I know its only rumours but the chances are they'll release a new one this year possibly and I dont want to buy the 5 if the 6 (or whatever itll be called) will be announced soon.


----------



## steamb0x (Apr 22, 2014)

Nexus 8 or surface mini?

Sent from my SM-G900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jamie57 (Apr 22, 2014)

*Ice Mobile G10*

Anyone heard of them? The G10 is a 10" tablet with 2 sim card slots. Sounds perfect for what I'm doing. I travel a lot and use my current TF101 for mapping and voip calls.
Their sales team are not very good though. Been trying for 2 months to buy one but now I find out I must open an "Account" with GSM Sales in Miami.Wierd


----------



## SealQ (Apr 22, 2014)

SxcKieranGrr said:


> If you were me would you wait for the next nexus to be released? I know its only rumours but the chances are they'll release a new one this year possibly and I dont want to buy the 5 if the 6 (or whatever itll be called) will be announced soon.

Click to collapse



It's gonna take ages before they annouce it.
It would have had 64-bit CPU to be really worth taking it.
---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 PM ----------

[/COLOR]





SealQ said:


> Okay, I made a little research since before
> Xperia Z1 Compact is great smarphone but it's image quality is wariable. Sometime awsome sometimes crap as hell.
> Nexus 5 has powerful specs with bigger screen and instant OTA updates but it's not water-/dustproof.
> LG G2 packs a lot of features including big battery but it doesn't have SD Card port which is big flaw for me.
> ...

Click to collapse




So? Anyone?


----------



## Poshture (Apr 23, 2014)

LG G2, LG G Pro 2, or S5?

I like the G2 but not the on screen buttons, I don't mind the onscreen buttons on the LG G Pro 2 because of the big screen, but also, the screen seems a bit TOO big.. and I like the S5, but not touchwiz and I hate the home buttons and I fell in love with that small bezel on the LG G2


----------



## bredless (Apr 23, 2014)

Poshture said:


> LG G2, LG G Pro 2, or S5?
> 
> I like the G2 but not the on screen buttons, I don't mind the onscreen buttons on the LG G Pro 2 because of the big screen, but also, the screen seems a bit TOO big.. and I like the S5, but not touchwiz and I hate the home buttons and I fell in love with that small bezel on the LG G2

Click to collapse



I think Galaxy S5 is the best smartphone at the moment, because of its perfomance and great camera. But i use Galaxy Note 3 and i like its design a lot more than S5.


----------



## arhamiq (Apr 23, 2014)

Now that the prices of S3 and nexus 4 are approximately in the same range. Which is better?

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SealQ (Apr 23, 2014)

arhamiq said:


> Now that the prices of S3 and nexus 4 are approximately in the same range. Which is better?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



If you want pure Android performance take Nexus 4.
S3 is not bad but TouchWiz is crappy.
Personally I would take LG Nexus.


----------



## six37 (Apr 23, 2014)

arhamiq said:


> Now that the prices of S3 and nexus 4 are approximately in the same range. Which is better?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Go with N4. Its my work device and it's solid in every way.  S3 is,  in my opinion crap and wouldn't take it even as a gift 

Sent from my XT925 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## i9100g user (Apr 23, 2014)

arhamiq said:


> Now that the prices of S3 and nexus 4 are approximately in the same range. Which is better?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





Better CpU -GPU on N4 battery and camera are better on s3 ,so if you want stock android then N4 even on the s3 there are many cm roms which are as smooth as n4 on stock.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## bredless (Apr 23, 2014)

arhamiq said:


> Now that the prices of S3 and nexus 4 are approximately in the same range. Which is better?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nexus 4 i think, but camera is better on S3


----------



## bredless (Apr 23, 2014)

rockz3r said:


> I want to buy xolo q700s.. it has some awesome gaming reviews... but i cant find any pages in sda abt that phone.. so i am worried abt support after i buy it.. so shud i buy it?? and if not.. then what shud i buy fr gaming?? around same price withing 10k??

Click to collapse



Where are you from? From India? You can choose some of chinese phones, that have better support. like xiaomi redmi


----------



## jayc137 (Apr 23, 2014)

rockz3r said:


> Yes.. i ma from india..

Click to collapse



Add some bucks and buy Moto G.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## T3onex (Apr 24, 2014)

*One +*

Anyone is wondering about change Nexus 5 for One Plus One?Size is so big but i don't know


----------



## rockz3r (Apr 24, 2014)

akiratoriyama said:


> Add some bucks and buy Moto G.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



no moto g.. i really like it.. but still xolo q700s scores more in antutu benchmark.. than moto g.. plus i dont want moto g becoz no sd card slot..

---------- Post added at 08:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 PM ----------

Good phone under Rs.10k with proper support in XDA,.. i wanted to buy xolo q700s.. but there  r no pages whihc wilkl help me abt it in xda.. so a phone under 10k.. whihc has support here in xda!!


----------



## jayc137 (Apr 24, 2014)

rockz3r said:


> no moto g.. i really like it.. but still xolo q700s scores more in antutu benchmark.. than moto g.. plus i dont want moto g becoz no sd card slot..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 PM ----------
> 
> Good phone under Rs.10k with proper support in XDA,.. i wanted to buy xolo q700s.. but there  r no pages whihc wilkl help me abt it in xda.. so a phone under 10k.. whihc has support here in xda!!

Click to collapse






> However, if you put any trust in Antutu scores you could use them to prove that dancing naked for 5 minutes in your garden affects device performance.*By Chainfire

Click to collapse



Moto G has good dev support. 
It has dual sim working on custom ROMs too.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockz3r (Apr 24, 2014)

akiratoriyama said:


> Moto G has good dev support.
> It has dual sim working on custom ROMs too.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i know.. but first of all it is not under 10k and second it has no sd card slot.. when i buy such a  phoone.. i ma obviosuly gonna take the advantage of watching movies as  well..


----------



## Shreyseviltwin (Apr 24, 2014)

*Problem regarding change in the splash screen.*

I have been facing problems while changing splash screen(the image before boot animation).There ain't any file in system/media and also in bin.I don't know where it is and i want to change my XOLO A500 splash screen.Also when I tried it changing using Android AIO Flasher 1.40 beta by Fonehacker and Auto Splash Flasher By Pavelol but they both where showing remote: partition does not exist.I dont know what is it.Any help and advice would be appreciable.


----------



## Superorb (Apr 24, 2014)

rockz3r said:


> i know.. but first of all it is not under 10k and second it has no sd card slot.. when i buy such a  phoone.. i ma obviosuly gonna take the advantage of watching movies as  well..

Click to collapse



Why would you watch a movie on a 4.5" screen? Such a waste.


----------



## rockz3r (Apr 24, 2014)

Superorb said:


> Why would you watch a movie on a 4.5" screen? Such a waste.

Click to collapse



right.. but still it is gona be a  prob when i need some extra space


----------



## Superorb (Apr 24, 2014)

rockz3r said:


> right.. but still it is gona be a  prob when i need some extra space

Click to collapse



What are you doing on a phone that you need larger than a 4.5" screen? My current phone has a 4.25" screen and I never need a larger screen.


----------



## ghost3656 (Apr 24, 2014)

Superorb said:


> What are you doing on a phone that you need larger than a 4.5" screen? My current phone has a 4.25" screen and I never need a larger screen.

Click to collapse



No offence, its all about what you prefer, I have note II which has a 5.2 screen, an I love it but to watch movies its still smaller.


----------



## mattipa (Apr 25, 2014)

1+1 and Galaxy Note 4 ,which phone is preferable ?


----------



## JJKPL (Apr 25, 2014)

Buying 7 inch tablet doesn' make sense. Better buy a phablet. Microsoft Surface is great, Windows 8/8.1 is really easy to use.


----------



## mhoss48 (Apr 25, 2014)

mattipa said:


> 1+1 and Galaxy Note 4 ,which phone is preferable ?

Click to collapse



Till the note 4 arrives we tell u. 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## Superorb (Apr 25, 2014)

JJKPL said:


> Buying 7 inch tablet doesn' make sense. Better buy a phablet. Microsoft Surface is great, Windows 8/8.1 is really easy to use.

Click to collapse



Different strokes for different folks


----------



## marlupatroc (Apr 26, 2014)

Is the moto g a good phone?

Sent from my Xperia U using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## _dsouza_ (Apr 26, 2014)

I thing the best size for a tablet is about 8". Just moved from a Nexus 10 to a TabPro 8.4, not as small as Nexus 7, not as big as Nexus 10. Perfect  size! :good:


----------



## jayc137 (Apr 26, 2014)

marlupatroc said:


> Is the moto g a good phone?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



HELL YES.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## kenneth kishi (Apr 26, 2014)

Guys, i would like to ask your opinion about 'Lenovo A850+'. Is it a good phone or a phone worth buying?? It has 1.4GHz octa-core processors and 1GB RAM.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## @dARKdROID (Apr 28, 2014)

*Confused*

To buy Moto G or Micromax Canvas Juice??


----------



## jayc137 (Apr 28, 2014)

@dARKdROID said:


> To buy Moto G or Micromax Canvas Juice??

Click to collapse



Moto G.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fryktlaus (Apr 28, 2014)

*Guide for Outdoor waterproof rough phone*

Does anyone have any idea what to buy?
I know there are coming, some phones theese weeks, and I'm not sure what to buy.
It's a gift to a farmer and finacial assistant.


----------



## @dARKdROID (Apr 28, 2014)

akiratoriyama said:


> Moto G.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What makes you tell Moto G Over Canvas Juice??


----------



## Superorb (Apr 28, 2014)

Are there any other phones similar to the Moto G in the pipeline to be released before July?


----------



## mhoss48 (Apr 28, 2014)

Superorb said:


> Are there any other phones similar to the Moto G in the pipeline to be released before July?

Click to collapse



Huawii Ascend P7 mini has been just announced, dunno about the price tho 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## Superorb (Apr 28, 2014)

mhoss48 said:


> Huawii Ascend P7 mini has been just announced, dunno about the price tho
> 
> Sent from my LG G2

Click to collapse



The Huawei Ascend P7 mini is expected to cost between 250-300 euros. Too rich for me, but thanks for the info nonetheless.


----------



## pimi700 (Apr 28, 2014)

I9305 4.3 prb with network not stabil 


Odoslané z iPhone pomocou Tapatalk


----------



## Artiom8 (Apr 29, 2014)

what do you think, between Nexus 5, Oneplus One and Galaxy Note 4 (as soon as it will be announced)? or maybe Galaxy s5?
what I am considering is also modding support, with all the custom firmware and so on, I have the s3 now and I must say that it has the best support for modded firmware than any other phone I've seen. My need is to have a very lightweight, ultra responsive and battery long device. Any suggestions?


----------



## manuas (Apr 29, 2014)

Artiom8 said:


> what do you think, between Nexus 5, Oneplus One and Galaxy Note 4 (as soon as it will be announced)? or maybe Galaxy s5?
> what I am considering is also modding support, with all the custom firmware and so on, I have the s3 now and I must say that it has the best support for modded firmware than any other phone I've seen. My need is to have a very lightweight, ultra responsive and battery long device. Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



I'm considering seriously buy One Plus One. Great relation qulity and price.


----------



## Artiom8 (Apr 29, 2014)

manuas said:


> I'm considering seriously buy One Plus One. Great relation qulity and price.

Click to collapse



what do you think of the fact that it will have an "official" Cyanogmen mod based OS?


----------



## Fryktlaus (Apr 29, 2014)

*Office and compact outdoor field phone*



Bonniecal said:


> please see this  phone  . this phone has many better option for you to use.

Click to collapse



Thanks, but I ended up with a Xperia Z1 Compact, since he didn't like too big phone to hold in, and needed a dust- and waterproof phone for his work in the forrest, combined with his office tasks.


----------



## manuas (Apr 29, 2014)

Artiom8 said:


> what do you think of the fact that it will have an "official" Cyanogmen mod based OS?

Click to collapse



I think that cyanogen has worked hand to hand with one plus for made a great work. Is the same case that google with nexus. Both great devices with great prices.


----------



## Fryktlaus (Apr 29, 2014)

*RE: Artiom8: Selection of phone*



Artiom8 said:


> what do you think of the fact that it will have an "official" Cyanogmen mod based OS?

Click to collapse



But what needs do you have during an averenge day? Activities etc.
Galaxy S5 is water- and dustproof untill IP-class 67. But expencive compare to Sony Xperia.
Nexus 5, a cheap "OK-good" quality and fast phone, with good camera, good sound while talking. But sucks on soundquality from the loudspeaker. HTC OnePlusOne will be better here. 
Today I ordered a Sony Xperia Z1 Compact for my father, a small phone with the same specs as the ordinary Z1, but smaller.
So I would either bought the Nexus 5 or the Xperia Z1 (Compact or not). Or else I would wait for the next Nexus just around the corner. But it's not lightweight/small.


----------



## benchstrong (Apr 29, 2014)

Which is better, LG G2 or Samsung S4?


----------



## mhoss48 (Apr 29, 2014)

benchstrong said:


> Which is better, LG G2 or Samsung S4?

Click to collapse



Battery life, CPU, GPU: G2
Camera S4
Also the G2 has a bigger screen in the same size. 


Sent from my LG G2


----------



## lala458 (Apr 29, 2014)

Note 3 Original vs Note 3 Clone which one you will buy, if the clone set have same spec and the price a bit cheaper than note 3 Original [the clone not from authorized dealer] Actually, I don't really care about warranty because when I get it, I want to root the phone! 

From your experience, if do mutitasking > [transfer big files via wifi, tranfer big files via usb cable, play Real racing 3 online and watching popup movie at same time] , will the movie lag?freeze a bit?or automatically force close? 

How many free RAM on idle mode.TQ


----------



## JakeArmitage (Apr 29, 2014)

I've got a Samsung Galaxy S2 at it is starting to get a bit old, so i am thinking about upgrading. There are three phones i am considering: HTC One (M8), Samsung Galaxy S5, and Sony Xperia Z2.

They are all good. My biggest concern about the S5 is the ****ty build quality - I am very reluctant to pay that amount of money for plastic. My biggest concern with the HTC One (M8) is the low resolution camera. My biggest concern with the Sony Xperia Z2 is that it is not outstanding in any area except the camera, which is not my most important thing. Please help me choose!


----------



## benchstrong (Apr 30, 2014)

mhoss48 said:


> Battery life, CPU, GPU: G2
> Camera S4
> Also the G2 has a bigger screen in the same size.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought G2's camera is better. They say it has OIS technology.


----------



## mhoss48 (Apr 30, 2014)

benchstrong said:


> I thought G2's camera is better. They say it has OIS technology.

Click to collapse



Yes, better still images, but indoor photos in the S4 is better, but outside, both are equal

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## SPAstef (Apr 30, 2014)

lala458 said:


> Note 3 Original vs Note 3 Clone which one you will buy, if the clone set have same spec and the price a bit cheaper than note 3 Original [the clone not from authorized dealer] Actually, I don't really care about warranty because when I get it, I want to root the phone!
> 
> From your experience, if do mutitasking > [transfer big files via wifi, tranfer big files via usb cable, play Real racing 3 online and watching popup movie at same time] , will the movie lag?freeze a bit?or automatically force close?
> 
> How many free RAM on idle mode.TQ

Click to collapse



Original one thousand times. Don't buy clones please

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## knidsrok (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm about to switch from Sprint to Verizon, and I'm looking for a cost-effective way to get a device to tide me over the next 6 months so I'm still eligible for an upgrade when the Nexus 6 comes out in November. 

Is buying a used phone my best bet? Or is there some Verizon Edge plan finagling that would work better? 

As far as the device goes, the must-haves are 4G/LTE, and be able to run KitKat smoothly and stably. CM/AOSP-friendliness is a plus.

Ideas?


----------



## jarvidjs (May 1, 2014)

*What Device*

Hey i was thinking should i go buy S5 or LG G2,?


----------



## Volconz (May 1, 2014)

not everything is made to last, I mean virtually nothing


----------



## jayc137 (May 1, 2014)

Volconz said:


> not everything is made to last, I mean virtually nothing

Click to collapse



I am sure you forgot adding 'except Nokia 1100'

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Superorb (May 1, 2014)

What about an F6 compared to Moto G? F6 has LTE and you can unlock for a few bucks on ebay. Also looks like F6 has the same GSM bands for overseas and domestic Tmobile in refarmed areas and AT&T. Moto G is $180 for 8GB and F6 is $100 for 8GB.


----------



## henry1344 (May 1, 2014)

Hello

I would like to know which phone do you guys think is best

1. GOCLEVER FONE 450Q

Ram - 1gb

cpu - Quad-Core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A7

gpu - PowerVR SGX544

screen - 4,5 inches

res - 1280x720



2.GIGABYTE GSMART MAYA M1 V2 

Ram - 1gb

cpu - Quad-Core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A7

gpu - PowerVR SGX544

screen - 4,5 inches

res - 960 x 540



3.JUST5 SPACER

Ram - 1gb

cpu - Quad Core 1.3 GHz Cortex-A7

gpu - ARM Mali-400 MP2

screen - 5 inches

res - 960 x 540


Any advice is helpful


----------



## josephwhyle (May 1, 2014)

*Phone conundrum*

what is everyones take on the nexus 7 vs the s4 i9505, i9505?


----------



## Volconz (May 1, 2014)

akiratoriyama said:


> I am sure you forgot adding 'except Nokia 1100'
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i agree nokia 1100 looks like a rock, and it is..


----------



## shaik baji (May 1, 2014)

i ll buy an s5


----------



## Tawsif khaled (May 1, 2014)

Hi guys I am really confused between buying iphone 5s and samsung galaxy s5....which one should I get for the ultimate performance and for taking photos???please help

Sent from my W100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jayc137 (May 1, 2014)

Tawsif khaled said:


> Hi guys I am really confused between buying iphone 5s and samsung galaxy s5....which one should I get for the ultimate performance and for taking photos???please help
> 
> Sent from my W100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



S5.
It aced in Camera tests beating many devices including 5S.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeArmitage (May 2, 2014)

I've got a Samsung Galaxy S2 at it is starting to get a bit old, so i am thinking about upgrading. There are three phones i am considering: HTC One (M8), Samsung Galaxy S5, and Sony Xperia Z2.

Please help me make a decision! And please tell me why that specific phone beats the competition.


----------



## ryan925 (May 2, 2014)

Tawsif khaled said:


> Hi guys I am really confused between buying iphone 5s and samsung galaxy s5....which one should I get for the ultimate performance and for taking photos???please help
> 
> Sent from my W100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I always say if you want to customize and modify your phone then Android is the way to go. 

Both phones have good cameras on them. Both stock phones are fast but as I mentioned, you can customize Android so you can over clock the processor and implement battery saving processes and apps. 

Lastly the S5 comes with a larger battery so with proper usage and battery saving, the phone should last for most of the day. On my Note 3 I charge once every 10-12 hrs. With my iPhone 5s I was charging every few hours.   

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tawsif khaled (May 2, 2014)

thank you very much for helping and I think I will go for s5....:thumbup:

Sent from my W100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheDawid (May 2, 2014)

Hello
I wanna buy a top smartphone from 2013. I like clear android and sony launcher. There is a possibility that I will like other launchers. Phones I wanna buy: Xperia Z Ultra, Z1, LG G2; and I'm not sure but s4 and htc one too. Sony and LG are my favorite. All of this phones have dafects which I don't wanna have (compicated). Z Ultra - big. Z1 - not the best screen. G2 trying to be like samsung (which I don't like); Samsung and LG too much apps inside which I would use only once and Screen which is to sweet (4 me). HTC weird camera only 4 Mpix (!) I know its ULTRApix but I don't need this kind of functionality - usually I'm doing photos when it's bright. I am thinking about Z1 but it's larger than G2 and has smaller screen <sick!> but lg has lcd which is trying to be amoled (making it "better" by a soft... it's not new technology) and lg's soft has too much apps which i won't use. Please help me


----------



## jayc137 (May 2, 2014)

TheDawid said:


> Hello
> I wanna buy a top smartphone from 2013. I like clear android and sony launcher. There is a possibility that I will like other launchers. Phones I wanna buy: Xperia Z Ultra, Z1, LG G2; and I'm not sure but s4 and htc one too. Sony and LG are my favorite. All of this phones have dafects which I don't wanna have (compicated). Z Ultra - big. Z1 - not the best screen. G2 trying to be like samsung (which I don't like); Samsung and LG too much apps inside which I would use only once and Screen which is to sweet (4 me). HTC weird camera only 4 Mpix (!) I know its ULTRApix but I don't need this kind of functionality - usually I'm doing photos when it's bright. I am thinking about Z1 but it's larger than G2 and has smaller screen <sick!> but lg has lcd which is trying to be amoled (making it "better" by a soft... it's not new technology) and lg's soft has too much apps which i won't use. Please help me

Click to collapse



Go for G2. You won't be disappointed.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## mhoss48 (May 2, 2014)

TheDawid said:


> Hello
> I wanna buy a top smartphone from 2013. I like clear android and sony launcher. There is a possibility that I will like other launchers. Phones I wanna buy: Xperia Z Ultra, Z1, LG G2; and I'm not sure but s4 and htc one too. Sony and LG are my favorite. All of this phones have dafects which I don't wanna have (compicated). Z Ultra - big. Z1 - not the best screen. G2 trying to be like samsung (which I don't like); Samsung and LG too much apps inside which I would use only once and Screen which is to sweet (4 me). HTC weird camera only 4 Mpix (!) I know its ULTRApix but I don't need this kind of functionality - usually I'm doing photos when it's bright. I am thinking about Z1 but it's larger than G2 and has smaller screen <sick!> but lg has lcd which is trying to be amoled (making it "better" by a soft... it's not new technology) and lg's soft has too much apps which i won't use. Please help me

Click to collapse



Go for the G2, the cam in it is very very good, the battery is the best between all of them(not sure about the Z ultra, the screen is very nice, the bezels are tiny. Go for it, plus i think its cheaper 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## namitneil (May 2, 2014)

Tawsif khaled said:


> Hi guys I am really confused between buying iphone 5s and samsung galaxy s5....which one should I get for the ultimate performance and for taking photos???please help
> 
> Sent from my W100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Their are countless features i can tell you that galaxy s5 is over iphone 5s.. but their aint even a single feature of iphone which makes it over s5.. neither in the screen department.. neither in the performance department.. neither in the open source department.. and moreover nor in the battery and the motion department..

Sent from my GT-N7100

---------- Post added at 04:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 PM ----------

I have used LG G2 And Xperia Z1 as well.. Xperia Z and Z1 Both i liked over G2.. i dont know why even though G2 has amazing specs and snapdragon 800.. i operated it and i wasnt amazed at all.. it looks terrible (UI) While Xperia Smartphones have beautifully integrated ui and icons..

Sent from my GT-N7100


----------



## mhoss48 (May 2, 2014)

namitneil said:


> Their are countless features i can tell you that galaxy s5 is over iphone 5s.. but their aint even a single feature of iphone which makes it over s5.. neither in the screen department.. neither in the performance department.. neither in the open source department.. and moreover nor in the battery and the motion department..
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well u can just change the Theme or the icons or the navigation bar if u like 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## pestibenji (May 2, 2014)

*Z2 or G3*

Hi guys, do you recommend buying Z2 or waiting for G3?


----------



## Misk77 (May 2, 2014)

Huawei Ascend P7 looks really good 

Skickat från min GT-I9505 via Tapatalk


----------



## AshIndigo (May 2, 2014)

I guess i have one ofthese burning questions too. I guess i want to know if there is a device that is easily rooted and unlocked with a good choice of roms and stuff becaise my current phone hates me.

Sent from my LG-P760 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## secondshot (May 3, 2014)

In my opinion, the new HTC One M8 i just bought is the bomb. Even the Verizon version was easy to root and gain s-off.  Have a lot of developer activity right now.  Able to open features on the device like Harmon Kardon music tools...etc.  I have had the the HTC thunderbolt (first 4g phone), Galaxy Nexus (tons of roms and developer support), and the HTC One M8.  By far, my favorite is the m8.  In addition to the performance, the other day i had 27 hours of battery.  i have never been able to be so disconnected from a charger...

---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 PM ----------

Now, what i would like to know from a new Nexus 5 owner is how is it?  Performance, build, battery, etc.


----------



## pgchelsea (May 3, 2014)

*Xiaomi Mi2S vs ZTE Nubia Z5S mini*

Both have almost the same specs but the SD card slot in Nubia is very alluring. Plus it's thinner...but maybe the gaming performance of Mi2S is better...as far as the reviews online....which one would you recommend??


----------



## gvogs (May 3, 2014)

Hallo,

I hope I may post this also here:

I'm going to guy a tablet in the next days. The following two are my favourites till now:
  * Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 (2014)
  * Sony Xperia Z2 Tablet


My main usage will be surfing, watching videos, watching fotos, making notes, making notes in pdf or similar, ...
Especially for the last two usecases I think, that the Galaxy Note is in advantage because of the S-Pen input. As far as I read, the Xperia Z2 also supports input via a pen. Which one does a better job regarding this, the Galaxy Note or the Xperia Z2?
The Galaxy Note has a higher resolution and more ppi but I suppose, that this will drain the battery faster.

I know it from other Samsung devices (I haven't owned one till now), that the UI is very "overloaded". So Samsung does a lot of modifications. Good ones?

The Xperia Z2 has a bigger frame, which is unnecessary in my opinion.

Double Tab to wake-up is, as far as I read, only supported by the Z2. Is there a app, or similar, for the Samsung?
Miracast and similar should be supported by both right?
Are there dockingstations for both devices available?

I would be really glad for informations which helps me to make a fast decision.

Thanks!


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## suyogdake (May 4, 2014)

Frnd i m asking 4 1 more difficulty...when i log in YouTube it says google play services missing...when try 2 install it shows error of s"ame shared user id" or smthng lik tht...if u have any simple solution can please provide me??? Lotn of apps dont work properly without it... 

Sent from my karbonn A11 ics 404 using XDA Free mobile app


Sent from my A11 using XDA Free mobile app


sent from karbonn a11 ics 4.0.4 n just rooting done without ny modification


----------



## technoweary (May 4, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## kotzir (May 4, 2014)

*Such a dillema*



gvogs said:


> Hallo,
> 
> I hope I may post this also here:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Both devices are really good for me... It would be a good idea to compare tech specs between the 2 devices
http://www.phonearena.com/phones/co...ALAXY-Note-10.1-2014-Edition/phones/8419,8139
there is also a video comparing the two devices https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zShMqZFzFkQ
as you mentioned you would like to watch photos, videos, surfing the web and so on...so the higher the resolution, the better i suppose 
xperia z2 comes with 6000mah battery and galaxy note 10.1 (2014) with a 8220 mAh, i think battery is not such a big deal... if i where you i would prefer the galaxy note


----------



## Misk77 (May 4, 2014)

secondshot said:


> In my opinion, the new HTC One M8 i just bought is the bomb. Even the Verizon version was easy to root and gain s-off.  Have a lot of developer activity right now.  Able to open features on the device like Harmon Kardon music tools...etc.  I have had the the HTC thunderbolt (first 4g phone), Galaxy Nexus (tons of roms and developer support), and the HTC One M8.  By far, my favorite is the m8.  In addition to the performance, the other day i had 27 hours of battery.  i have never been able to be so disconnected from a charger...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 PM ----------
> 
> Now, what i would like to know from a new Nexus 5 owner is how is it?  Performance, build, battery, etc.

Click to collapse



27h battery time doesn't say so much.. All my phone I have i get about that time. 
But the interesting are :usage,  screen on,  wake phone time.. And in your case 

Skickat från min GT-I9505 via Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 PM ----------




Misk77 said:


> 27h battery time doesn't say so much.. All my phone I have i get about that time.
> But the interesting are :usage,  screen on,  wake phone time.. And in your case?
> 
> Skickat från min GT-I9505 via Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Skickat från min GT-I9505 via Tapatalk


----------



## n0jah (May 5, 2014)

*cheap phone*

Hi I'm looking for a cheap android phone up to 100$ (probably look for a second hand one).
will be mainly used with google maps as a GPS for my car.
it be great if it also has a good comunity support and updated ROMs.

I so here some suggestions for the LG optimus P500 which looks nice but I couldn't find any used ones close to where I live and I'm not sure
about its GPS signal


----------



## benchstrong (May 5, 2014)

*doninat language*



mhoss48 said:


> Battery life, CPU, GPU: G2
> Camera S4
> Also the G2 has a bigger screen in the same size.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh I see. Thanks!

---------- Post added at 11:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:25 AM ----------




mhoss48 said:


> Yes, better still images, but indoor photos in the S4 is better, but outside, both are equal
> 
> Sent from my LG G2

Click to collapse



Ok. Thank you!


----------



## jayc137 (May 5, 2014)

n0jah said:


> Hi I'm looking for a cheap android phone up to 100$ (probably look for a second hand one).
> will be mainly used with google maps as a GPS for my car.
> it be great if it also has a good comunity support and updated ROMs.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Best community - check
Great ROMs - check
Good GPS - check

It has a KitKat ROM which is pretty stable for a four year old device abandoned officially on 2.3.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## wess786 (May 5, 2014)

Hi,

My Galaxy S3 fell on the ground yesterday and the screen is black only. It's charging but there's nothing to see on the screen. A repair would cost me 165 euros but in 6 months I can get a new phone along with my phone contract. So I thought maybe it'd be a good idea if I buy a used phone for these 6 months. I found several.

- Galaxy Nexus 100 euros
- Sony Xperia S 90 euros
- Moto G 8GB 175 euros
- HTC One X 150 euros

I've always been a fan of the Nexus series but I don't know if I'd be happy with a Galaxy Nexus. I mean if it's capable of the things I do with my phone. I use it everyday for browsing, watching videos, making photos, texting, and playing a couple of games which some of them are 3D.

I hope you guys can help me.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9100 met Tapatalk


----------



## Henry5588 (May 5, 2014)

*+1*

Like


----------



## mhoss48 (May 5, 2014)

wesjeex3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Galaxy S3 fell on the ground yesterday and the screen is black only. It's charging but there's nothing to see on the screen. A repair would cost me 165 euros but in 6 months I can get a new phone along with my phone contract. So I thought maybe it'd be a good idea if I buy a used phone for these 6 months. I found several.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Though the Moto G is the most expensive, its the best in the bunch, best CPU, battery life

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## SxcKieranGrr (May 5, 2014)

I cant choose between the nexus 5, oppo fin 7a, xperia Z2 and LG G3. Can anyone help me.


----------



## CheopsChefren (May 5, 2014)

I am thinking about buying a tablet.

I can choose between Sony Xperia Tablet Z2 16GB and the Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 2014 32GB

If i look at the specs the Sony has some advantages, but, will this be noticeable in real life situations?

What is in opinion of more experienced users here the best choice between those 2 devices?


----------



## nifty_mats (May 5, 2014)

SxcKieranGrr said:


> I cant choose between the nexus 5, oppo fin 7a, xperia Z2 and LG G3. Can anyone help me.

Click to collapse



This one's definitely between Z2 & G3. U decide wht kinda fone u want- sexy luks, mature bloat-free ui of Z2 vs plastic, gud battery life (almost same), customisable ui of G3.

Btw has the G3 been released?? Hv to check now..


Sent from my Sony Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SxcKieranGrr (May 5, 2014)

nifty_mats said:


> This one's definitely between Z2 & G3. U decide wht kinda fone u want- sexy luks, mature bloat-free ui of Z2 vs plastic, gud battery life (almost same), customisable ui of G3.
> 
> Btw has the G3 been released?? Hv to check now..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The chances are I wouldnt keep the stock rom so bloatware would be removed, the G3 isnt out yet. Sony release phones quite often so I'm worried about the life of the Z2. I know no smartphones have a long life before a new version comes out, but isnt Sony's bi annual?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## nifty_mats (May 5, 2014)

SxcKieranGrr said:


> The chances are I wouldnt keep the stock rom so bloatware would be removed, the G3 isnt out yet. Sony release phones quite often so I'm worried about the life of the Z2. I know no smartphones have a long life before a new version comes out, but isnt Sony's bi annual?

Click to collapse



Go for Sony then. Awesome fone, no lag, gr8 battery life, great developer support. Sony is real quick wid its update. In the 3 months since Jan 2014 when I bought it has already released 5 UI updates 4.4.3(3 nos.) & 4.4.2(2 nos.), each time giving us a better UI. Add to dat numerous individual app updates wich come evry 4-5 days. I don't knw why ppl only talk abt Nexus 5 when it comes to updates, but I think Z1's update support is also fantastic !! Ok ok. 

In short, its the best device I've used till date !! Go for Z2, u won't regret it.. Sony has an awesome support policy. Dats wht I wanted to tell u. Its updated almost 2 yrs bak fones with KK (4.4.2). Also, why are u worried abt the bi-annual thing. Isn't the Z2 a beast? Doesn't it hv the best specs in the mkt? U want a better fone, go ahead & buy dat handset wich gives u peace of mind or the flagship tag for 2 months more.[emoji41]

Sent from my Sony Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## manudduke (May 6, 2014)

Guys please suggest me..
i have planned to buy "ONEPLUS ONE"...
waiting for ur replies...[emoji15]

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## piet3r (May 6, 2014)

Hello,
I am ready to buy a new phone. 
My s3 is getting a bit older en the first hardware problems are there.
Before my s3, I had a HD2. I really like to install custom roms every week.
But which phone has(or will get) the best or biggest 'modding'-comunity.
I am currently looking at the s5, one m8 and z2.


----------



## boydscout (May 7, 2014)

manudduke said:


> Guys please suggest me..
> i have planned to buy "ONEPLUS ONE"...
> waiting for ur replies...[emoji15]
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have a Verizon LG g2. I been unimpressed with cyanogenmod's support for this phone. Maybe because they have too many irons in the fire. Not a great reason to avoid a brand, but the development community has far exceeded cyanogenmod in my personal experience.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## galaxys4id (May 7, 2014)

What should i bought..? S5  or  Z2..?


----------



## nifty_mats (May 7, 2014)

galaxys4id said:


> What should i bought..? S5  or  Z2..?

Click to collapse



Samsung S5- if u want plastic, durability (best in its class), amoled screen,
Sony Z2- sleek, sexy glass + aluminium = premium luks, more RAM, gud cam,...

Apart from design, dese devices are almost similar though Z2 has higher specs on paper. Moreover, Sony & HTC hv a track record of better engineered devices than Samsung. Samsung's fones till the S4 used to lag after 6 months of usage. But, Sony & HTC hardly lag. But, I've heard dat One M8 cam is crap. Doesn't capture the background details properly..

Sent from my Sony Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## santamanga (May 7, 2014)

Hi there. My droid 4 was stolen and now I´ve got to buy either another droid 4 or the Samsung S Relay 4G. I didn´t like the D4s encrypted bootloader, that it felt heavy and I found the battery performance mediocre. The rest was fine & the keyboard was great, kitkat was great. Photon Q was too expensive.
Should I try out the Samsung now?


----------



## galaxys4id (May 7, 2014)

Is gs4 good..?
I have just bought it


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2014)

mikef said:


> Excellent, I hope this will attract some discussion on new devices so new threads won't be opened.
> 
> I am not looking for a new phone right now, well maybe not depending on the outcome of HTC repairing my Sensation I guess. I sure hope to find out tomorrow. I think if I was going to get a replacement now I would probably get the SGS3 over the OneX. I really don't like the non-removable battery and maybe worse, no SD slot. I know why they did it for economic reasons but I am just not going to go that direction. Batteries do not last forever and their maximum charge level goes down over time. I want to be able to plug the SD into my computer and do a local backup. I also want to be able to get a bigger or faster SD if one comes out.
> I am used to Sense but I am sure I could get used to Touchwiz as well, and I just read in the portal that ROM Cleaner works with the SGS3 now, as long as I can rid of the bloat I am content. I am sure that when my contract is done in a year there will be something newer and better out anyways.

Click to collapse



Id suggest the note 3 if your still looking...

---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 PM ----------




secondshot said:


> In my opinion, the new HTC One M8 i just bought is the bomb. Even the Verizon version was easy to root and gain s-off.  Have a lot of developer activity right now.  Able to open features on the device like Harmon Kardon music tools...etc.  I have had the the HTC thunderbolt (first 4g phone), Galaxy Nexus (tons of roms and developer support), and the HTC One M8.  By far, my favorite is the m8.  In addition to the performance, the other day i had 27 hours of battery.  i have never been able to be so disconnected from a charger...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 PM ----------
> 
> Now, what i would like to know from a new Nexus 5 owner is how is it?  Performance, build, battery, etc.

Click to collapse



the note 3 for tmobile is very well built. battery is 31hrs plus when rooted with greenify

---------- Post added at 08:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> I hope it does aswell. These forums definitely have too many of those threads being created
> 
> I think I'd choose the S3 aswell to be honest. Even though the One X is a powerful phone, the S3 can quite easily out perform it, as it can with most phones.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



get the note 3

---------- Post added at 09:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 PM ----------




benchstrong said:


> Oh I see. Thanks!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:25 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



note 3 is the best out right now..

---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 PM ----------




sasan_blue said:


> I need the most high end 4" cellphone for multitasking and daily tasks
> And no gaming of course
> Battery would be an advantage
> Should I go with Nokia Lumia series or there is an android option?

Click to collapse



get the note 3. you will very impressed


----------



## oid_droid (May 8, 2014)

nifty_mats said:


> Samsung S5- if u want plastic, durability (best in its class), amoled screen,
> Sony Z2- sleek, sexy glass + aluminium = premium luks, more RAM, gud cam,...
> 
> Apart from design, dese devices are almost similar though Z2 has higher specs on paper. Moreover, Sony & HTC hv a track record of better engineered devices than Samsung. Samsung's fones till the S4 used to lag after 6 months of usage. But, Sony & HTC hardly lag. But, I've heard dat One M8 cam is crap. Doesn't capture the background details properly..
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been considering bet the two phones as well, looks like im getting Sony. thanks dude :good:


----------



## mhoss48 (May 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Id suggest the note 3 if your still looking...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Man, he cant afford it, he debating between the S3 and the One X. 


Sent from my LG G2


----------



## Dooley69 (May 8, 2014)

*Oneplus one*



manudduke said:


> Guys please suggest me..
> i have planned to buy "ONEPLUS ONE"...
> waiting for ur replies...[emoji15]
> 
> Oh and I want the "NEVER SETTLE" phone also!

Click to collapse


----------



## secondshot (May 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Id suggest the note 3 if your still looking...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




What is so great about the Note 3 as compared to the Nexus 5?


----------



## mas_rock (May 9, 2014)

*phone buy*

Where did I buy one plus one Phone Give me some link please thnaks


----------



## lala458 (May 9, 2014)

SPAstef said:


> Original one thousand times. Don't buy clones please
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



 I agree with u, note 3 original much better 1 million times, but from my past who has experience using SGS3 original also got a lot problem. I need to waste my time just to send to service centre for repair over and over again. U know what? note 3 clone/AP much cheaper around 200 bucks if I convert to USD. I like freedom and from my behavior I like to root the phone. Knox features just prevent user to do all that things. Thank you bro. I already make my choice.

---------- Post added at 10:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 AM ----------




secondshot said:


> What is so great about the Note 3 as compared to the Nexus 5?

Click to collapse



From my experience,  note 3 N9005, camera just average, the video can't get focus correctly to object around 10cm or less than that. The picture look more like water color. Low light very poor compare to my SGS3. Easy get hot under micro sd card n the screen but not always. U cant copy paste data as usual from internal sd card to PC or external micro sd on Kitkat version (Some data not transfer completely) Charging times around 2-3 hours. Faster transfer rate, big screen and lot of ram (2.71GB available, 1.48GB on idle). It your choices.


----------



## Iruwen (May 9, 2014)

nifty_mats said:


> Go for Sony then. Awesome fone, no lag, gr8 battery life, great developer support. Sony is real quick wid its update. In the 3 months since Jan 2014 when I bought it has already released 5 UI updates 4.4.3(3 nos.) & 4.4.2(2 nos.), each time giving us a better UI. Add to dat numerous individual app updates wich come evry 4-5 days. I don't knw why ppl only talk abt Nexus 5 when it comes to updates, but I think Z1's update support is also fantastic !! Ok ok.
> 
> In short, its the best device I've used till date !! Go for Z2, u won't regret it.. Sony has an awesome support policy. Dats wht I wanted to tell u. Its updated almost 2 yrs bak fones with KK (4.4.2). Also, why are u worried abt the bi-annual thing. Isn't the Z2 a beast? Doesn't it hv the best specs in the mkt? U want a better fone, go ahead & buy dat handset wich gives u peace of mind or the flagship tag for 2 months more.[emoji41]
> 
> Sent from my Sony Z1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm also very happy with my Z1C. The Sony stock ROM also is very good already, especially when rooted and enhanced with Xposed.


----------



## i9100g user (May 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> snip

Click to collapse



Yeah the whole world should get note 3 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 PM ----------




mikef said:


> Excellent, I hope this will attract some discussion on new devices so new threads won't be opened.
> 
> I am not looking for a new phone right now, well maybe not depending on the outcome of HTC repairing my Sensation I guess. I sure hope to find out tomorrow. I think if I was going to get a replacement now I would probably get the SGS3 over the OneX. I really don't like the non-removable battery and maybe worse, no SD slot. I know why they did it for economic reasons but I am just not going to go that direction. Batteries do not last forever and their maximum charge level goes down over time. I want to be able to plug the SD into my computer and do a local backup. I also want to be able to get a bigger or faster SD if one comes out.
> I am used to Sense but I am sure I could get used to Touchwiz as well, and I just read in the portal that ROM Cleaner works with the SGS3 now, as long as I can rid of the bloat I am content. I am sure that when my contract is done in a year there will be something newer and better out anyways.

Click to collapse



CPU/GPU ,battery and camera is better on s3

Screen - low light camera better on hox.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiGiTY (May 10, 2014)

I want to install a 7" tablet in my car for when driving for Lyft so passengers can choose the music, add destinations, etc. Any recommendations on a very cheap Android tablet that at least has Android 4.2, modern-ish Bluetooth, GPS, headphone jack and charges via USB?

Thanks in advance


P.S. - "very cheap" meaning I won't be out much if someone throws up on it or steals it


----------



## suraj1 (May 11, 2014)

Please suggest a tablet  that has 7-inch screen, 1 gb ram with minimum 8 gb internal memory and has voice calling and 3g functions.:good:


----------



## Vforvanadium (May 11, 2014)

*Need an Android smartphone under 20,000 INR [may, 2014]*

Hello, could anyone please suggest a good android smartphone under 20,000 INR.
Preferably not Samsung.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## jayc137 (May 11, 2014)

Vforvanadium said:


> Hello, could anyone please suggest a good android smartphone under 20,000 INR.
> Preferably not Samsung.

Click to collapse



Flipkart giving cashback of 4000 with exchange of old smartphone on Moto X.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## ring_GT (May 11, 2014)

I am getting a new phone next week, on the fence between z2 and m8. Im leaning onthe z2 bcoz of d camera but those gap issues and overheating reported in the z2 thread is making me doubt what to get

Sent from my C6802 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Vforvanadium (May 11, 2014)

@akiratoriyama, Thanks for the suggestion, but I am currently using xperia sp which I am definitely NOT gonna exchange for just 4k. I am looking to buy a new phone. Not exchange

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## murali.tk (May 11, 2014)

*What version of note 3?*

Guys there are 2 variants available on note 3. Exynos or Snapdragon??


----------



## shawv (May 11, 2014)

*Snapdragon*



murali.tk said:


> Guys there are 2 variants available on note 3. Exynos or Snapdragon??

Click to collapse



Snapdragon is better
see here- techspot.com/review/759-galaxy-note-3/page4.html


----------



## GalaxyWhy (May 11, 2014)

Hey guys,

I've been looking at the Onda v975i and v975m, but they run a heavily modded Onda UI over Android. What else is out there in the 4:3 aspect ratio tablet space?


----------



## Vforvanadium (May 11, 2014)

How is the LG L9 II? Is it worth the price, or is xperia SP better for this Price range?


----------



## silentkillerfaisal (May 11, 2014)

Please suggest me a 350$ smartphone, unlocked. I need atleast 4.7-5 inch. I will play games and normal stuffs like browsing and watch youtube videos. Thx


----------



## zimilaci (May 11, 2014)

HEy There, 


ist there anyone who has owned an m7 and moved to m8 ? I need opinions.... like microphone quality (is it also dual membrane? m7 was unbeatable for me....) the lack of OIS is a bad point....but maybe I can live without it...

I have my old m7 and the new m8 at the moment ( I can always give the m8 to my gf, or the m7...or keep both ... thank god I have time to decide, but I need some info from you guys...


----------



## n0jah (May 12, 2014)

akiratoriyama said:


> Best community - check
> Great ROMs - check
> Good GPS - check
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We'll the thing is I can't find where to buy it at the moment and I don't want to wait much longer for it to pope up second hand in my area.
what about the L3 II ?

I saw I can get it for less than 80$ brand new (almost the price of a second hand p500). 
except for having a half the pixel density on the screen it seems like a better device (on paper)
and its about half the price (if I buy it brand new)


----------



## rasoooli (May 12, 2014)

GalaxyWhy said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been looking at the *Onda v975i* and v975m, but they run a heavily modded Onda UI over Android. What else is out there in the 4:3 aspect ratio tablet space?

Click to collapse



*Best choose Is Onda v975i *( It seems : ability to install Windows 8.1 Too )
CPU: Intel Z3735D, Quad Core, 1.8GHz;
GPU: Intel HD Graphics




        ONDA V975i Android 4.2 Tablet PC Intel Z3735D Quad Core 9.7 Inch Retina Screen 2GB 32GB Silver
Manufacturer Specifications
General

    Model: ONDA V975i Quad Core Tablet PC
    CPU: Intel Z3735D, Quad Core, 1.8GHz;
    GPU: Intel HD Graphics
    Operation System: Android 4.2.2
    RAM: 2GB (DDR 3)
    ROM（Memory）: 32GB Nand Flash
    Shell Material: Metal
    Camera: Dual camera, front is 2.0 megapixels, back is 5.0 megapixels
    Gravity Sensor: Yes
    Multi-Touch: Yes, 5 points touch
    Play Store: Yes, built in
    Bluetooth: Yes
    OTG: Yes
    GPS: Yes   
    Email and Browser: Yes, built in
    WIFI: Yes, 802.11 b/g/n
    3G: Not built in, support external 3G dongle: E1916, ZTE AC2736, HUAWEI E1750, HUAWEI EC122, HUAWEI EM770W
    Earphone Interface: 3.5mm
    Work Time: Up to 8 hours
    Battery: 7500MAh; 3.7V
    Language: Czech, Dansk, German, English, Spanish, Russian, French, Italian, Dutch, Norwegian, Polski, Greek, Portuguese, Svenska, Turkey, Korean, Japanese, Simplified Chinese, Traditional Chinese
    Other Applications: File Manager, OfficeSuite, Google Search, Task Manager, Browser, Gallery, Android Webkit, Clock, Calculator, Calendar, iReader, Gmail…

Display

    Size: 9.7 Inch
    Type: Capacitive Screen, Retina
    Display: LCD
    Resolution: 2048 x 1536px
    Visible Angle: 180°

Memory

    Internal: 32GB
    Micro SD Card Slot Supports up to 32GB

Media Formats

    Video: 1080P, AVI/MOV/MP4/RMVB/FLV/MKV…
    Music: MP3/WMA/WAV/APE/AAC/FLAC/OGG
    Ebook: UMD, TXT, PDF, HTML, RTF, FB2…

Ports

    1 x TF card slot
    1 x Micro USB port
    1 x Micro HDMI port
    1 x 3.5mm Earphone port

Sensors

    Accelerometer Sensor
    Gravity Sensor

Dimensions

    Main product dimensions: 242 x 171 x 8.3mm(9.52" x 6.73" x 0.32")
    Main product weight: 495g
    Weight/dimension is for the main item of this boxed product, to help you compare product sizes before buying: please do not base your shipping calculations on this price - shipping prices depend on your cart contents, shipping destination, and shipping method: please use the checkout to select options and preview shipping price for your total order.

Product Notes

    The Android OS version on this device cannot be upgraded or flashed and any attempts to modify the default OS will void the warranty. As a wholesaler, Httbuy provides no software support, advice, or training regarding the Android operating system and software.

Package Contents

    1 x Charger (5V, 2A, support USB charging)
    1 x USB cable
    1 x User Manual


----------



## Vforvanadium (May 12, 2014)

silentkillerfaisal said:


> Please suggest me a 350$ smartphone, unlocked. I need atleast 4.7-5 inch. I will play games and normal stuffs like browsing and watch youtube videos. Thx

Click to collapse



Xperia sp. I'm using it now. It's pretty decent for 300 to 350 usd range. You may also consider LG L9 II. A friend of mine has it. That's good as well 



Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## suyogdake (May 12, 2014)

suyogdake said:


> Fronds I am having karbonn a11 ics 4.0.4..I have .odex files in system/app so I guess I'm on odexed rom
> I'm posting here for systemui mod..to mod it like samsung status bar especially foe battery percentage brighness control bar..if NY 1 know how to do it please guide me
> 
> Sent from my karbonn A11 just rooted using XDA Free mobile app
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my A11 using XDA Free mobile app


Sent from my A11 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## silentkillerfaisal (May 12, 2014)

Vforvanadium said:


> Xperia sp. I'm using it now. It's pretty decent for 300 to 350 usd range. You may also consider LG L9 II. A friend of mine has it. That's good as well

Click to collapse



Both are dual core, isn't that poor specs for 350$ and also poor for gaming and hd videos.


----------



## Vforvanadium (May 12, 2014)

silentkillerfaisal said:


> Both are dual core, isn't that poor specs for 350$ and also poor for gaming and hd videos.

Click to collapse



Sp is Dual core Krait 1.7ghz clock speed over clock able to 2.1ghz.it has adreno 320gpu and Bravia engine2 which is incredible combo for gaming. The downside is the camera quality. Only 8mp.
I play all sorts of games. NO LAGS.  Asphalt 8, Fifa 14, amazing spiderman 2, MC4 etc. Again, only 8 go of internal memory is also a downside, but I have a 32gb external sd card and I use Foldermount which helps a lot 

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 PM ----------

You might also stretch your budget a bit and go for nexus 5

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## Canvas 2.2 (May 13, 2014)

piet3r said:


> Hello,
> I am ready to buy a new phone.
> My s3 is getting a bit older en the first hardware problems are there.
> Before my s3, I had a HD2. I really like to install custom roms every week.
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually  s5 isn't that preferred over s4...
It actually has lower dpi... 

Only quality I find is 4.4 android... 
Which can even be flashed.... 

Sent from my A114 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## n0jah (May 13, 2014)

LG L3 II OR L4 II ? 
they are almost the same price so I can ssume the L4 is the better option, no ?
any other phones I should check at the same price range ?


----------



## N4R4Y4N (May 13, 2014)

Hi guys,
i have one big dilemma 
I currently own a Sony Xperia SP, recently updated to Android 4.3 JB and a Google Nexus 7 rooted with CleanROM 2.6.
I was interested in switching both of these devices for a hell of a android phablet without spending that much money on top...
I know that the big brands are about to release a lot of interesting devices but as I'm not so much interested in superduper performances (i have always choosed mid-range devices till now)  I could settle for an average-to-good device without any problem.

The wait option:
This option includes waiting for the Redmi Note or the One plus One. These two feel like the most interesting devices for me

The buy now rage option:
In this case I could spend time to find a good bargain on "not-so-new" devices (used as well) such as the HTC One Max or the Xperia Z Ultra (maybe to big..)

All this considering that my priorities for a smartphone would be 
1)Very good battery life
2)Big-ass screen 
3)Average performance (not top notch but not slow as well, plz not slow)
4)Average camera (as above)

Suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Traine (May 13, 2014)

N4R4Y4N said:


> Hi guys,
> i have one big dilemma
> I currently own a Sony Xperia SP, recently updated to Android 4.3 JB and a Google Nexus 7 rooted with CleanROM 2.6.
> I was interested in switching both of these devices for a hell of a android phablet without spending that much money on top...
> ...

Click to collapse



I suggest you try the Samsung galaxy mega 6.3....its pretty good with price and power and battery

Sent from my GT-I9205 using Tapatalk


----------



## firemaker911 (May 14, 2014)

Apropos Moto, In The Month Of June A New And Better "Moto G" Will Be Released.

4G etc.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## piet3r (May 14, 2014)

Which phone has(or is expected to get) the best modding community? s5, one m8 or z2?


----------



## i9100g user (May 14, 2014)

Canvas 2.2 said:


> Actually  s5 isn't that preferred over s4...
> It actually has lower dpi...
> 
> Only quality I find is 4.4 android...
> ...

Click to collapse



But it still has a better screen and its PPI not DPI

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## alesa1988 (May 14, 2014)

Dots Per Inch and Pixels Per Inch can be used interchangeably... Only difference is how long you've been talking about resolution v size... Sometimes one is more in fashion, other times its the other....


Also.... SGS4 has had KitKat for a while...

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mhoss48 (May 14, 2014)

Both are 1080P, the difference is subtle. 
Also the PPI diffrence is small and u wont see it, and the S5 screen is better 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## N4R4Y4N (May 15, 2014)

Traine said:


> I suggest you try the Samsung galaxy mega 6.3....its pretty good with price and power and battery
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9205 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Probably one good device but it's gonna be to big, i know it.
Imho the Note 3 is the upper limit regarding screen dimensions.

Another nice opportunity price-wise would be the Ascend P7 (but it's 5"...i have a 4.6", i don't know how much of a difference it will make...:/) maybe if I am going to wait....or 2 more cool devices that are already out and i could consider are the Ascend Mate or the LG Optimus G Pro but both are going to have a successor soon (Mate 2 and G pro 2)

But my best choice remains from 5.5" to 6"

So maybe let's narrow the list down to those with that screen inches range.

*EDIT:
Speaking about the G Pro 2, this is maybe the phablet that is closest to what i need. Price won't be cheap but it's just amazing:

5,9", full hd, gorilla glass 3, lte, 3gigs ram, 16/32gb + microsd, 13mpx + 2mpx frontal, bt4 wifi up to ac, snappy 800 adreno 330, kitkat, 3200mah interchangeable....Jebus, this must be the one :Q__ droooly*


----------



## i9100g user (May 15, 2014)

alesa1988 said:


> Dots Per Inch and Pixels Per Inch can be used interchangeably... Only difference is how long you've been talking about resolution v size... Sometimes one is more in fashion, other times its the other....
> 
> 
> Also.... SGS4 has had KitKat for a while...
> ...

Click to collapse



They cannot be ,when talking in reference to displays in specific.

Its a common misconception.

Actually S5's display is the best AMOLED display produced till date.


----------



## river-mystique (May 15, 2014)

Lenovo is the best when compared to it's battery life and it's sleek body. I do own a tablet and it's awesome guys!!!


----------



## brooker88 (May 15, 2014)

Any sugestions on a cheap tablet? have a budget of £100, is for mainly just for browsing forums, emails, fb, youtube, ebay. With a little gaming (nothing too intense) Will be a second hand tablet from ebay most likely that i invest in.


----------



## Syina (May 15, 2014)

*More indecisive by the minute...*

I have a verizon Galaxy S3 currently, unlocked, rooted, custom ROM. I am looking to do two things at once: upgrade my phone, and buy my son his first smartphone. Both our contracts are up at VZN, so my cell selection also includes other carriers for the first time in almost 20 years. I absolutely love VZN's customer service & coverage, but I'm a bit peeved at how they & AT&T are making the bootloaders more & more difficult to unlock. I like to be able to ROM/mod my phone as much as I want, so I prefer a phone with a decent development community as well. 

For my son, I want a durable phone that a teenage boy can (hopefully) not break within a week. I also do not want to buy him the most expensive phone on the market. 

Suggestions?


----------



## Trozzul (May 15, 2014)

Bah, second time i have posted here but i'm having thoughts on stuff. i have a few in mind, i would rather not have any HTC mid range phones because they are not getting any development. i have been looking at the last year xperia line, like the SP(260$)/Z(300$)/ZL(300$) people complain about the display angles but im sure i wouldn't mind them. im thinking of a Galaxy s3 (virgin mobile 230$) on amazon because its on sale and i am able to flash sprint roms onto it but the GPU is a little outdated by now. lastly i never liked LG in the past but their newer line looks alright, im thinking of the LG Volt (180$) almost the same specs as the Moto g so pretty much as good as the Galaxy s3. i would get the moto G but it lacks a SD slot until the new 4g model comes out which will be $210 instead of the original one that is around 91$. pretty much i have set my mind to the  new moto g vs lg volt vs Xperia SP. i would only get the Z/ZL or s3 if you guys think its worth the xtra cash but if i get the mid range phones and its not that much of a performance improvement with the old flagships then i would rather get a mid range. if you guys have another phone in mind it has to be better than this old flagship T989 Galaxy s2. pretty much a 4.5" or bigger display. better GPU better CPU i would be fine with 1 gig of ram with a price range of around $200. im thinking i will decide on the LG volt i dont see any development for it but i would love to find a way to root it.


----------



## Trozzul (May 16, 2014)

Syina said:


> I have a verizon Galaxy S3 currently, unlocked, rooted, custom ROM. I am looking to do two things at once: upgrade my phone, and buy my son his first smartphone. Both our contracts are up at VZN, so my cell selection also includes other carriers for the first time in almost 20 years. I absolutely love VZN's customer service & coverage, but I'm a bit peeved at how they & AT&T are making the bootloaders more & more difficult to unlock. I like to be able to ROM/mod my phone as much as I want, so I prefer a phone with a decent development community as well.
> 
> For my son, I want a durable phone that a teenage boy can (hopefully) not break within a week. I also do not want to buy him the most expensive phone on the market.
> 
> Suggestions?

Click to collapse



hey Syina, welcome to xda, personally for yourself first, if your willing to wait i would recommend you try to get a oneplus one, the developing community will be Huge once the invite system is removed  otherwise i think a Moto X or the up coming Moto X+1 would be a great jump. seeing that the galaxy s4 and galaxy s5 have locked bootloaders with no way of getting past Knox kinda sucks and im steering away from Samsung like others. now for your son, the Moto G is a GREAT Phone for its price. if you look at the benchmarks, it comes very close to the galaxy s3 with better PPI and a Better GPU, you can get it for $90+ on amazon (Verizon) and if your in america you should be able to go to best buy or Walmart and ask if they carry the Verizon Variant. if your son needs it they are releasing a new Version of the Moto G that only includes a Mirco SD slot and 4g capability that looks like the price might jump back up around $200. i myself was going to get the newer moto g over my Old Flagship Galaxy s2 but i saw the LG Volt that is on both Boost mobile and Virgin mobile for $179, it has the same CPU and GPU but a little bit bigger screen and PPI, i think the only downsize is that it might have a worse camera. you would have to look but im sure you could use Boost/Virgin phones on Verizon you would have to do some homework. Enjoy your Stay here in new Vegas!


----------



## mtech5 (May 16, 2014)

I'd say a Note 2.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## MufcTK (May 16, 2014)

Im confused between Micromax Canvas 2.2 and Micromax canvas 2 colours. Which one would be better?
The only downside of canvas 2 colours is that thae UI has been skinned by Micromax making the statusbar look not stockish which i dont like. 
Any help would be appriciated 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## trollguy96 (May 16, 2014)

*S4 v/s nexus 5*

Hey @KidCarter93 How would you fare the Nexus 5 against the S4? Very confused between the phones...
would be great if you helped out....


----------



## ne_stew (May 17, 2014)

*Verizon Prepaid & Rooted*

Having headaches over Verizon Prepaid, what Android phone(s) would you recommend for an old linux hack, but new to rooting?  Must be rooted and prefer prepaid, but sorry, stuck with Verizon.  Would like a proven and easy root.

Have looked at Galaxy S III, Galaxy Legend, LG Zone 2 and I'm sure there are better...

TIA


----------



## Trozzul (May 17, 2014)

ne_stew said:


> Having headaches over Verizon Prepaid, what Android phone(s) would you recommend for an old linux hack, but new to rooting?  Must be rooted and prefer prepaid, but sorry, stuck with Verizon.  Would like a proven and easy root.
> 
> Have looked at Galaxy S III, Galaxy Legend, LG Zone 2 and I'm sure there are better...
> 
> TIA

Click to collapse



I would grab a moto g for $90. Or wait for the 4g model with a micro sd slot for around 200$


----------



## mhoss48 (May 17, 2014)

trollguy96 said:


> Hey @KidCarter93 How would you fare the Nexus 5 against the S4? Very confused between the phones...
> would be great if you helped out....

Click to collapse



Nexus 5 is faster smoother and has faster Android updates, better CPU,GPU
The S4 has a better Cam, and i think a better battery life, SD card support, removable battery. 
I'll go for the Nexus, cuz i hate touchwiz and the S800  

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## ne_stew (May 18, 2014)

Trozzul said:


> I would grab a moto g for $90. Or wait for the 4g model with a micro sd slot for around 200$

Click to collapse



Thanks, but the guys over at http://rootandroid.com told me it can't be rooted as of this last week.  Also, see:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2650126

Other choices?!


----------



## lolo60 (May 18, 2014)

I'm in India and buying *Lenovo S860* within a day or two. It's cheap, has a massive battery and does everything I need from a phone - I'm tired of obnoxiously priced smartphones and using them for simple browsing, occasional gaming and the usual chat/calling - only to have them become 'outdated' within a couple of years. I wish I had that kind of money though, but I don't.


----------



## trollguy96 (May 18, 2014)

mhoss48 said:


> Nexus 5 is faster smoother and has faster Android updates, better CPU,GPU
> The S4 has a better Cam, and i think a better battery life, SD card support, removable battery.
> I'll go for the Nexus, cuz i hate touchwiz and the S800
> 
> Sent from my LG G2

Click to collapse



 Thanks man.. Already bought  the nexus....  I pretty much had Nexus as the only option.... But the S4 seemed lucrative with its lower pricetag (in India) and extra features...
 Also, Sense UI > Android UI (the original) >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>All


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## don2012 (May 18, 2014)

Okay before I directly ask ..here's a little bit of intro...
I had a xperia z ultra before sold it before it was losing value and got a Good offer for it...i have galaxy s5 but I need a second phablet a cheap one or a cheap big screen phone ......so yesterday u bought a Dell streak 5 (crappie condition) for 80 bucks and was gonna install a miui rom.. it's charging port(no fast boot) was broken so sold it today for 75...so I am wondering should I get a another  mint condition dell streak 105 bucks or you guys have a another big screen phone or a good phone in this range ...
Thanks 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mhoss48 (May 18, 2014)

don2012 said:


> Okay before I directly ask ..here's a little bit of intro...
> I had a xperia z ultra before sold it before it was losing value and got a Good offer for it...i have galaxy s5 but I need a second phablet a cheap one or a cheap big screen phone ......so yesterday u bought a Dell streak 5 (crappie condition) for 80 bucks and was gonna install a miui rom.. it's charging port(no fast boot) was broken so sold it today for 75...so I am wondering should I get a another  mint condition dell streak 105 bucks or you guys have a another big screen phone or a good phone in this range ...
> Thanks
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Galaxy mega 6,3?

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## don2012 (May 18, 2014)

It's really expensive ...i means it's around 300 or something ...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Soe Linn Naing (May 19, 2014)

*Help me*

I can't choice a buy to phone. What choice a phone, Huawei P6 and Lenovo S 920. Please give me comment.

       Thanks for all..... friends and Sir.


----------



## Traine (May 19, 2014)

mhoss48 said:


> Galaxy mega 6,3?
> 
> Sent from my LG G2

Click to collapse



Galaxy Mega 6.3 is pretty good....its been my daliy driver for almost a year now and we got plenty of roms such as Cm Pa Aokp Aicp LS mahdi Rr and more

Sent from my GT-I9205 using Tapatalk


----------



## willi9070 (May 19, 2014)

Soe Linn Naing said:


> I can't choice a buy to phone. What choice a phone, Huawei P6 and Lenovo S 920. Please give me comment.
> 
> Thanks for all..... friends and Sir.

Click to collapse



Lenovo S 920 has bigger than screen if its at higher priority for you otherwise p6 is better....


----------



## raiu (May 20, 2014)

Okay, I found this thread and can't delete my other posts else ware sorry.... 

Looking for a wifi tablet under 225

Found a nexus 7 32GB for less then 200$ or Galaxy Tab 4 7inch 8GB???


----------



## izzyisawesome (May 20, 2014)

What is a good upgrade from the T-Mobile Galaxy SIII SGH-T999? I want to spend the most $350.00

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jakereeves31 (May 20, 2014)

Hey, guys, what do you think is the best phone right now to buy for the Verizon network? Or maybe even a phone on Verizon that will be released soon? Also, a phone that will have alot of support! Thanks, guys. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Herr Harro (May 21, 2014)

I would personally go for Galaxy S4 mini. Size is perfect and runs very smooth. Custom Roms like Carbon Rom make it even better


----------



## V.K.A (May 21, 2014)

Hey..!! My budget is 25k n i am really confused on which cell to buy..!! can anyone suggest me...!!!


----------



## jayc137 (May 21, 2014)

V.K.A said:


> Hey..!! My budget is 25k n i am really confused on which cell to buy..!! can anyone suggest me...!!!

Click to collapse



Moto X or Nexus 5.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## V.K.A (May 21, 2014)

V.K.A said:


> Hey..!! My budget is 25k n i am really confused on which cell to buy..!! can anyone suggest me...!!!

Click to collapse



i need a gaming mobile....!!! forgot to mention that/....


----------



## gshahrawat (May 21, 2014)

I think galaxy s5 is worth for 40k!?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Herr Harro (May 21, 2014)

I would also say moto x is one oft the best options to choose. Cheap and powerful! And no manufacturer restrictions.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## i9100g user (May 22, 2014)

V.K.A said:


> i need a gaming mobile....!!! forgot to mention that/....

Click to collapse



Nexus 5 has S800 which is better for gaming

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## dazza_84 (May 22, 2014)

hi, just sold my iphone as it was getting really boring, im really unsure which device to get next? i dont have much money but was looking to get a galaxy note 2 or galaxy s4??
i realise the note 2 has been out for around 18 months but was just wondering if its still usable for the next 18-24 months? will it slow down due to the processor and ram in the future?
i wanted it for the big screen to watch movies and stuff on, or would the galaxy s4 be a better choice for me, seeing as though its just over a year old? but the screen is not as big so thats putting me off a bit.
i was hoping to buy something tomorrow, but really unsure.
please help...so confusedddd lol

thanks alot


----------



## yami50000 (May 22, 2014)

oneplus one is better


----------



## V.K.A (May 23, 2014)

i9100g user said:


> Nexus 5 has S800 which is better for gaming
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



thanks for the suggestioon....


----------



## BlueFlame4 (May 23, 2014)

Hey guys, 

I'm coming from a Nexus 4 which will be sold soon. 
My new phone should have 
- a decent battery runtime 
- good Custom ROM support 
- 2 GB of RAM 
- an expandable storage (SD card) 

My wishes are sorted in descending order, so battery life is the most important thing. The main reason why I'm abandoning the N4 is the bad battery life. I can hardly get more than one day without charging. 
I'm currently thinking about switching to the Moto X. Can someone comment on its battery life? What other options do I have? 

Best regards!  

Sent from my Toaster


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## chuciulla93 (May 23, 2014)

Hey guys. I'm trying to find a decent budget tablet for both college and office work. So far the two which have caught my attention are the Lenovo Yoga Tablet 10 HD+ and the Ramos i10. My budget is around $400. I want something that runs smooth and hopefully has a decent developer community.  What do you guys think of my choices and do you have any other suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## takhim (May 23, 2014)

Hey guys I want to upgrade my phone and I'm confused between Nexus 5 or LG G2 or take a Nexus 4 or lumia 520 and save some cash cause I already have Nexus 7

Sent from my C5303 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## BlueFlame4 (May 23, 2014)

takhim said:


> Hey guys I want to upgrade my phone and I'm confused between Nexus 5 or LG G2 or take a Nexus 4 or lumia 520 and save some cash cause I already have Nexus 7
> 
> Sent from my C5303 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I can't tell you much about the Lumia 520 but my advise is to stay away from the N4. I don't know about your usage habits but the N4 battery is really bad. I'm currently owning a N4 and want to get away from it because of its bad battery life. It suffers from some serious hardware design flaws like bad heat absorption which leads to early CPU throttling (usually after 2 minutes of gaming). Oh, and the 3G modem is attached via a USB bus so it's not build directly into the SoC - this is in fact the reason why the battery drains so fast.
I guess I'll sell my N4 and buy a G2 since I heard the N5 battery isn't that great as well. N5 and G2 are virtually the same devices with the exception of the G2's bigger battery.


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 24, 2014)

Nexus 5 anyday!!

Sent from my diabetic Nexus 4


----------



## Virus0044 (May 24, 2014)

gshahrawat said:


> I think galaxy s5 is worth for 40k!?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



HTC one M8 is much better than Galaxy S5

Sent from my A89 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 10:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 AM ----------

Any suggestions for budget tablet for best gaming experience?:sly:

Sent from my A89 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## BlueFlame4 (May 24, 2014)

Edogawa Conan said:


> Nexus 5 anyday!!
> 
> Sent from my diabetic Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Do you have any reasonable arguments for that?


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 24, 2014)

BlueFlame4 said:


> Do you have any reasonable arguments for that?

Click to collapse



Well between nexus 5 g2 nexus 4 and lumia 520 nexus 5 obviously wins. If you wanna compare nexus 5 with HTC one m8 then nexus 5 again wins cuz the sense 6 which one m8 has, has been ported to nexus 5. so the only thing great in one m8 is the speaker...... Well that's my opinion

Sent from my diabetic Nexus 4


----------



## abumy (May 24, 2014)

V.K.A said:


> Hey..!! My budget is 25k n i am really confused on which cell to buy..!! can anyone suggest me...!!!

Click to collapse



What is 25k?

Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## amitoj96 (May 24, 2014)

abumy said:


> What is 25k?
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



25k= 25000 inr or roughly 420USD

sent from my Nexus 7 2013 running stock 4.4.2 on elementalx kernel

---------- Post added at 05:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:43 PM ----------

I am looking for a flagship handset and I have following options 
1.HTC One M8(2.5ghz Asian version with dubious 4UP camera)
2.Samsung Galaxy S5(Exynos version--I don't like plastic and its GPU is weaker)
3.Xperia Z2(Large size and heating issues)
and also last year's flagships like G2,Z1,S4 etc.
I HAVE MENTIONED MY CONCERNS AS PER SURVEYING ONLINE IN BRACKETS
I already have a Nexus 7 2013,so shall I save Rs 10-12k(180-220USD)and get Nexus 5 if it has enough battery to run for a day?
Please note that I will be keeping it for 3 years, so future proofing is also a need.

sent from my Nexus 7 2013 running stock 4.4.2 on elementalx kernel


----------



## abumy (May 24, 2014)

amitoj96 said:


> 25k= 25000 inr or roughly 420USD
> 
> sent from my Nexus 7 2013 running stock 4.4.2 on elementalx kernel
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If one likes having up-to-date os, flashing a rom or going with a nexus device seems like the way. 

The g2 or nexus 5 are awesome. If one doesn't want to flash but wants the latest Android, nexus 5. If one likes flashing or is indifferent about latest os, I would prefer the g2. But depends on price and the deal. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## tchen100 (May 24, 2014)

Then buy s5

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ALBERTOSCLN (May 25, 2014)

Htc one m8 developer edition ....gold...the best

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## firemaker911 (May 25, 2014)

Buy The Better Version Of Samsung Galaxy S3 Mini, (GT-I8200N)

---------- Post added at 06:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:56 AM ----------

Or The " Moto G 4G" 
http://www.trustedreviews.com/motorola-moto-g_Mobile-Phone_review


----------



## mhoss48 (May 25, 2014)

Edogawa Conan said:


> Well between nexus 5 g2 nexus 4 and lumia 520 nexus 5 obviously wins. If you wanna compare nexus 5 with HTC one m8 then nexus 5 again wins cuz the sense 6 which one m8 has, has been ported to nexus 5. so the only thing great in one m8 is the speaker...... Well that's my opinion
> 
> Sent from my diabetic Nexus 4

Click to collapse



I have an opposite opinion, the G2 is the best between the 4, AOSP is there to flash, it has bigger screen, bigger battery, better cam than the N5 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## V.K.A (May 25, 2014)

abumy said:


> What is 25k?
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



25000=25k


----------



## ZaNobey (May 25, 2014)

is there any choice for a good camera(like s4) and nearly 250$.whatever brand it may be..samsung,huawei,thl,lenovo etc?

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## irimolsjik572 (May 26, 2014)

Nexus 10 STILL the best?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bola007 (May 26, 2014)

*Nexus 7 (2013) not found, Need replacement..*

Okay.. I wanted to buy a new tablet, I made researches and found that the *Nexus 7* would be a great choice as its specs are awesome, good for gaming, supports multi-users (as i'm going to share with my family) and its price point is incredible.. But the problem started when I went searching for it in the city I live in and didn't find it.. ((I'm from Egypt and I'm pretty sure I could find it anywhere rather than my city)).
___________________________________________________
And as I found, Samsung tablets are the easiest to be found..
*Anyways, My question:* I need a nice tablet that can handle new games and should be acceptable in multitasking, nice price point and supports multi-users..
And as for the multi-users thing, how can I share a tablet with my family if it doesn't support multi-users?
Better be Samsung tablet as it is pretty easy to find here, and it I should go with other brand what should it be?


----------



## darkmystel (May 26, 2014)

amitoj96 said:


> 25k= 25000 inr or roughly 420USD
> 
> sent from my Nexus 7 2013 running stock 4.4.2 on elementalx kernel
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know about the pricing of the LG G3, but if you can wait a bit, wait for it N take it , for future proof , otherwise nexus 5   if you flash and tinker with it, you'll get 1 day of standby or more , N G2 is still a really good phone, with a really good battery  N pretty much same hardware of nexus 5 N a bit better  
If you have the money G3  

Sent from my D5503 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## botus92 (May 26, 2014)

*Lg g2 or nexus 7*

Hi im wondering har phone to buy.
What would you recommend me?
Im currently using iphone but wondered about a
Nexus 7 or lg g2?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 26, 2014)

botus92 said:


> Hi im wondering har phone to buy.
> What would you recommend me?
> Im currently using iphone but wondered about a
> Nexus 7 or lg g2?

Click to collapse



Nexus 7 is a tab?

Sent from my diabetic Nexus 4


----------



## Kendosis (May 26, 2014)

ZaNobey said:


> is there any choice for a good camera(like s4) and nearly 250$.whatever brand it may be..samsung,huawei,thl,lenovo etc?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Some good cameras in that price range that I've personally tried as some point:

Samsung ATIV S (Same camera as the Note 2 so very good and better front facing camera than the S4 imo.)

Lenovo K860 (Only tested it briefly when a friend had one, very good camera I'd call it a hidden gem)

Motorola Droid Ultra/Mini (Better than average rear camera but the front facing video quality is sharp and clear as hell)

Samsung Galaxy S II (3 Years later and this camera still crushes some of today's flagships *cough*nexus5motoxxperiaz*cough*)

Nokia Lumia 920 (Never used it but highly praised)

Blackberry Z10 (Need to be really steady and in good light but it's capable of good pictures in optimal conditions)

Sony Xperia V (One of the better cameras on an Xperia)


----------



## n00b-xda-disciple (May 27, 2014)

Android 

Sent from my Virgin Mobile SGSIII - Running smooth on Bilgerryan's 4.4.2/ND8 Wicked X Rom v6.5 - Ktoonsez's KT747 Custom Kernal - Philz Touch Recovery(D2LTE)


----------



## darkmystel (May 27, 2014)

botus92 said:


> Should i stick with iPhone or switch to android?

Click to collapse



IPhone is cool, if you don't intend to use lots of apps or try the awesome stuff like flashing and all , I've used iPhone for a few months in between my two Android phones and I prefer android  

N buy g2  

Sent from my D5503 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## eskimoxxx (May 27, 2014)

Hello community!
I want ask your opinion and help me in choosing THE RIGHT one tablet 
I always wanted to get apple device, ios etc. but its a bit expensive. I can choose now between:
Ipad 1 gen 64gb wifi + 3g ( used by someone, not new)
Or
Samsung tab 3 with android. (new device from shop)

Samsung have better hardware, but i always had android, and i wanted to test ios  
What i will use it to? Internet, movies, music, and games. 
Please, share your opinion with me, thanks!


----------



## amitoj96 (May 27, 2014)

Bola007 said:


> Okay.. I wanted to buy a new tablet, I made researches and found that the *Nexus 7* would be a great choice as its specs are awesome, good for gaming, supports multi-users (as i'm going to share with my family) and its price point is incredible.. But the problem started when I went searching for it in the city I live in and didn't find it.. ((I'm from Egypt and I'm pretty sure I could find it anywhere rather than my city)).
> ___________________________________________________
> And as I found, Samsung tablets are the easiest to be found..
> *Anyways, My question:* I need a nice tablet that can handle new games and should be acceptable in multitasking, nice price point and supports multi-users..
> ...

Click to collapse



For a budget 7 incher, Nexus 7 2013 is best... I am using our since 6 months and it's really awesome... Never felt like a $200 tablet... U may buy LG G PAD or Samsung Tab Pro 8.4 if u want larger display.

Anyways you can't go wrong with Nexus 7 2013 due to great display, ability to run ANY game brilliantly (yeah it drops frames in asphalt 8 max settings but high is good enough for me), awesome stereo speakers, great battery life for internet or reading (drops fast in games, still much better than phones for it).

Moreover it has best dev support and latest android updates with ZERO bloat. I can bet it's practically the fastest small tablet especially on ART mode
Go for it!!!

sent from my Nexus 7 2013 running stock 4.4.2 on elementalx kernel


----------



## Carl Jonson (May 27, 2014)

Hey guys i just want to ask that which smartphone to buy under $120 ..
That gets cm roms..



> Press thanx if liked !

Click to collapse


----------



## abumy (May 27, 2014)

presidential1O said:


> Here is my predicament and advice from persons already experienced in such affairs would be appreciated:
> 
> I bought a Samsung Galaxy SIII November of 2012 under a two year contract soon to end in 6 months. It was my very first smart phone and to this day I’m still very impressed with it. My 2 year contract came with a $103.87 monthly bill paid to Verizon so I decided to try to maximize the potential of this device. I rooted and rom’ed, which voided my warranty, but I enjoyed the extra features from PAC rom too much to care. Now, that warranty would prove useful considering last Saturday I dropped my phone into the swimming pool on accident and it received water damage. Currently, I am trying to salvage my phone by leaving it in a Ziploc bag filled with rice until around Thursday. In poor judgement, I merely tried to wipe off the water, then turned the phone on to find it still powered on. However, it would not recognize the SIM card and would bring up the power menu as if I were constantly pressing the power button. I went to Verizon to buy a new SIM card to see if that was the solution; however, a new SIM card changed nothing. Thus, it is in a rice bag after I read forum posts of miraculous recoveries, with the stipulation being to leave the phone be for upwards to a week (or for as long as my willpower will allow).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is just my opinion...

Prepaid is the way to go, use a company like straight talk or page plus. Good plans with them are out there for 30, 40, or 50 a month. Also, there is no burden of a contract as it is pay as you go. If you don't like them, it is very easy to move to another. And they are way cheaper than Verizon and friends. 

Being in the situation of having to pay $520 just to cancel a contract, that is not nice. One could have purchased an awesome handset for that amount. LG G2s can be found on eBay for 300-400.

LTE is awesome technology, but with data caps... Enjoying it is not fully realized. If a person can go through 1/2-1g a day on a phone, 2 or 3 for the whole month on a super expensive and capped plan, not worth it in my opinion. 

T-Mobile is good too, while for me they have coverage issues. It would depend on where one lives with them. I do think that they offer unlimited data plans for a somewhat reasonable rate. But have not used them for a few years. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## zabolots (May 27, 2014)

*Best non-Asus 10.1" tablet with HDMI out*

I've been through 2 Asus tablets because they were the only ones that met my requirements:

10.1" display
MicroSD slot
HDMI out port

Unfortunately, the speed of the internal flash memory on the Asus tablets is horrifically slow which causes many pauses, hiccups and "<app> is not responding" messages. I've managed to make my latest tablet (TF700T) usable by hacking with custom ROMS/kernels/filesystems but I'm looking to get a tablet for my wife and just want it to work out of the box without hacking.

I'm willing to forgo the MicroSD slot as long as I can get a 32GB model. Any ideas what non-Asus tablets might meet my needs?

Thanks...Scott


----------



## mantra99 (May 27, 2014)

*which is the best tablet*

hi,
    i am student i want to buy a tablet for reading and writing purposes, i have seen that samsung note 10.1 2014,12.2 seems to be good but not worth the price please suggest me a good tablet with good performance except ipad. 

                             thanks in advance:good:


----------



## mprubio (May 28, 2014)

dazza_84 said:


> hi, just sold my iphone as it was getting really boring, im really unsure which device to get next? i dont have much money but was looking to get a galaxy note 2 or galaxy s4??
> i realise the note 2 has been out for around 18 months but was just wondering if its still usable for the next 18-24 months? will it slow down due to the processor and ram in the future?
> i wanted it for the big screen to watch movies and stuff on, or would the galaxy s4 be a better choice for me, seeing as though its just over a year old? but the screen is not as big so thats putting me off a bit.
> i was hoping to buy something tomorrow, but really unsure.
> ...

Click to collapse



Galaxy s4 just root it and add a custom recovery and it will go far like new 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jsbworld (May 28, 2014)

How is MOTO E, it seems a good phone with specifications to vouch for in low cost.


----------



## KayKashyap (May 28, 2014)

*Confused with what to buy.*

so i am planning to buy a smartphone[android] around 22K-25K INR .
I loved htc desire 816, but the old SoC & adreno 305 is backing me from buying it. 
Moto X everything seems fine except no external sd card slot.

which is better ? is there any other good smartphone in this range? [i mainly use it for media,surfing and gaming]
please advice me.
Thank you.


----------



## BlueFlame4 (May 28, 2014)

If I had the choice between that two I would definitely go for the Moto X. IMHO it has better software features, less bloat apps and will most probably have better support on XDA. 

Sent from my Toaster


----------



## Userade (May 28, 2014)

I am also contemplating buying a phone within the next two weeks, I have a spending point of around $800 AUD,
I am tossing up between,
Oppo Find 7/7a
Sony Xperia Z2
LG G2,
Galaxy SV
HTC M8
Galaxy Note 3
and iPhone 5s - please dont recommend this...

Anyway I will also take a look at other suggestions, but im just too confused on what to chose...

thanks!


----------



## darkmystel (May 28, 2014)

Userade said:


> I am also contemplating buying a phone within the next two weeks, I have a spending point of around $800 AUD,
> I am tossing up between,
> Oppo Find 7/7a
> Sony Xperia Z2
> ...

Click to collapse



From that list I would recommend the G2 , other suggestion is obviously the G3, you seriously should consider that 

Sent from my Z1 compact

---------- Post added at 02:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:44 PM ----------




KayKashyap said:


> so i am planning to buy a smartphone[android] around 22K-25K INR .
> I loved htc desire 816, but the old SoC & adreno 305 is backing me from buying it.
> Moto X everything seems fine except no external sd card slot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Moto X hands down  
If brand ain't much of bother, take a look at Gionee E7 

Sent from my Z1 compact


----------



## Userade (May 28, 2014)

Are ya sure? I need it next week as its payday and my nokia 1320 isnt cutting it.......


----------



## Carl Jonson (May 28, 2014)

jsbworld said:


> How is MOTO E, it seems a good phone with specifications to vouch for in low cost.

Click to collapse



ya it is really a good handset but i think moto g is far better than that of moto e..



> Press thanx if liked !

Click to collapse


----------



## darkmystel (May 28, 2014)

Userade said:


> Are ya sure? I need it next week as its payday and my nokia 1320 isnt cutting it.......

Click to collapse



If battery is the problem you can go and blindly buy the g2, also with the same internals as the nexus 5 it'll get updates for a while   I would've brought it if I was a fan of big screens  N I wanted water proof as well, so opted for Z1 compact 

Sent from my Z1 compact


----------



## zabolots (May 28, 2014)

zabolots said:


> I've been through 2 Asus tablets because they were the only ones that met my requirements:
> 
> 10.1" display
> MicroSD slot
> ...

Click to collapse



Anybody? Or is the lack of suggestions confirmations that there's pretty much nothing out there that meets my needs?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Carl Jonson (May 28, 2014)

anyone here know about orkia ok-pp555 tablet ?



> Press thanx if liked !

Click to collapse


----------



## jfreakk (May 28, 2014)

KayKashyap said:


> so i am planning to buy a smartphone[android] around 22K-25K INR .
> I loved htc desire 816, but the old SoC & adreno 305 is backing me from buying it.
> Moto X everything seems fine except no external sd card slot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Moto x

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TiTAN-O-One (May 29, 2014)

Hi, id like to buy a Galaxy Note N7000. Is there any alternative?

Sent from my GT-S6500 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## KayKashyap (May 29, 2014)

*Want to buy a phablet.*

Hello Guys,I'm planning to buy a phablet within 30000 INR
Which is the best phablet? 

I'll mainly use it for Gaming,Surfing,Media.

My few choices were

HTC desire 816
LG Optimus G Pro E985
Samsung Note 3 neo(not really)


please suggest me the best phablet for my purpose.
Thank you in advance :victory:


----------



## shahtheass (May 29, 2014)

KayKashyap said:


> Hello Guys,I'm planning to buy a phablet within 30000 INR
> Which is the best phablet?
> 
> I'll mainly use it for Gaming,Surfing,Media.
> ...

Click to collapse



U think your best bet will be the HTC Desire 816. I mean the G Pro is a beast with the 401PPI screen and a Quad Core CPU and GPU l. But that means the battery life is going to drain quickly. The Desire on the other hand has less demanding screen and a slightly less clocked CPU and GPU.. Plus more budget friendly ( At least in my country) and lets not forget that it has 4.4.2 out of the box 

But it is really up to u though

---------- Post added at 07:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 AM ----------




TiTAN-O-One said:


> Hi, id like to buy a Galaxy Note N7000. Is there any alternative?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6500 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Moto G or X?


----------



## KayKashyap (May 29, 2014)

Yes thanks,but what im worried about desire 816 is its storage space,only 4gb user available,do u think its enough for hd games & also the processor and gpu is very old.


----------



## wxgirl (May 29, 2014)

*Phone shopping for my daughter*

My daughter needs a new phone and is on a budget.  The choices from her phone company are the Samsung Galaxy 4, the Nexus 5, and the Moto G. Which would you recommend? Thank-you.


----------



## jayc137 (May 29, 2014)

wxgirl said:


> My daughter needs a new phone and is on a budget.  The choices from her phone company are the Samsung Galaxy 4, the Nexus 5, and the Moto G. Which would you recommend? Thank-you.

Click to collapse



Nexus 5 is the best among the lot. If not, then Moto G.


----------



## Carl Jonson (May 29, 2014)

jfreakk said:


> Moto x
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



dont buy moto x
its such a waste of money...it has a quad-core processor in which dual core is for voice recognition ...
That means it has only dual core for general ues....



> Press thanx if liked !

Click to collapse


----------



## abumy (May 29, 2014)

zabolots said:


> Anybody? Or is the lack of suggestions confirmations that there's pretty much nothing out there that meets my needs?

Click to collapse



Sony's recent offerings look very nice. The Xperia Z2.

Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## darkmystel (May 30, 2014)

KayKashyap said:


> Hello Guys,I'm planning to buy a phablet within 30000 INR
> Which is the best phablet?
> 
> I'll mainly use it for Gaming,Surfing,Media.
> ...

Click to collapse



From that list   go for the G pro  
I ain't into phablets much, but that is a really good one  

Sent from my Z1 compact

---------- Post added at 08:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 AM ----------




wxgirl said:


> My daughter needs a new phone and is on a budget.  The choices from her phone company are the Samsung Galaxy 4, the Nexus 5, and the Moto G. Which would you recommend? Thank-you.

Click to collapse



Moto G , but if you ain't gonna be getting her a new phone ( the next one)  soon, then buy the nexus 5   with all the hardware N being a nexus phone, you're bound to have it more usable on the longer run  , otherwise the Moto G is perfect 

Sent from my Z1 compact


----------



## abumy (May 30, 2014)

KayKashyap said:


> Hello Guys,I'm planning to buy a phablet within 30000 INR
> Which is the best phablet?
> 
> I'll mainly use it for Gaming,Surfing,Media.
> ...

Click to collapse



The Optimus G Pro is an awesome handset, currently the kitkat update is being pushed to it. 

In comparison to the HTC Desire 816, OGP is superior by way of chipset, internal memory size, ram, and screen which are all considerable issues. 

LG has Snapdragon 600, HTC the 400. Gpu in the OGP is also superior. 

Internal memory in HTC 8g, in LG 32g.

Ram in LG 2g, in HTC 1.5g.

Screen on LG 1080p, on HTC 720p. 

LG Optimus G Pro was made to be a flagship device, HTC Desire 816 was made to budget or midrange. 

For me 4-8g of internal storage is a deal breaker. After 6 months one would be getting low storage notifications and other issues related. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Bola007 (May 30, 2014)

*NOTE 8 vs NEXUS 7*

I know the nexus would win the bet for sure.. But the problem is that it is hard to find a Nexus 7 where I live, so, How much does the Note 8 differ from the nexus 7 and is it worth the money? Or should I search harder for the Nexus 7??
___
BTW.. any tips for sharing a tablet with the family?


----------



## KayKashyap (May 30, 2014)

Thanks guys!  LG G PRO it is!  :laugh::highfive:


----------



## hawk68 (Jun 1, 2014)

*Samsung Galaxy Note 3*

In my opinion Samsung Galaxy Note 3 is the best

Especially if you root and install custom rom from DR Ketan


----------



## trollarc (Jun 1, 2014)

Carl Jonson said:


> Hey guys i just want to ask that which smartphone to buy under $120 ..
> That gets cm roms..

Click to collapse



Samsung s2s can be found clean ESN in that range.


----------



## dandmad (Jun 1, 2014)

*Xperia Z1 or G2??*

@KidCarter93

I am looking for a new phone. I have 2 options, Xperia Z1 or LG G2. First I prefer Z1 because its camera. Everyone said it is great. But later lots of people are complaining about various problems on Z1. Are they true? What is worth buying? (Considering the price also)

Thanks in advance...


----------



## boborolken (Jun 1, 2014)

*What can you suggest*

i need a new phone i have a budget of $250 including the shipping fee where can i get these kind of specs and what website can i safely order it online?first time buying online so i need suggestions im currently in new zealand 

3G Network	HSDPA 900 / 2100
4'5inch-5'3inch IPS OGS or just IPS 
corning gorilla glass or asahi would be really nice add 
quad core processor or octacore processor 
GPU depends on the processor if adreno nice if it would be 300+ if mali 400+ mp4 
1GB-3GB RAM 
4GB-32GB internal 
2000maH-5000maH
external 32GB-64GB
12mp rear camera BSI 
2mp-8mp front
OTG capable would be really nice
NFC is good but not really needed 
if it has free accesories why not
please suggest me


----------



## Diesel779 (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi guy's

I recently purchased an LG G Pad which I'll be returning first thing tomorrow morning due to the screen being way too dark when watching movies. Anyway I'm looking to buy another tablet around the same form factor 8" - 8.4" and I can't make my mind up on whether to just buy the samsung galaxy tab pro 8.4, or wait and see if a Nexus 8 is announced soon. I really like the samsung galaxy tab pro 8.4, But do you think I should hold off for a month and wait to see if a Nexus 8 is announced? Or are there any other Android tablets of the same form factor with good specs? If anyone has any suggestions I'm all ears or eyes in this case.


----------



## darkmystel (Jun 1, 2014)

dandmad said:


> @KidCarter93
> 
> I am looking for a new phone. I have 2 options, Xperia Z1 or LG G2. First I prefer Z1 because its camera. Everyone said it is great. But later lots of people are complaining about various problems on Z1. Are they true? What is worth buying? (Considering the price also)
> 
> Thanks in advance...

Click to collapse



Buy the G2,  the camera is great on the Z1   but everything else G2 , it's even got OIS  

Sent from my Z1 compact


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## gurmel33 (Jun 1, 2014)

I want an phone under 10000 rs with otg and bsi sensor


----------



## anuj0sharma (Jun 1, 2014)

gurmel33 said:


> I want an phone under 10000 rs with otg and bsi sensor

Click to collapse



Lookout for moto E series of devices. Else something from micromax or xolo would be great deal in that price range. 

Sent from my Xolo Q800 using Tapatalk


----------



## MufcTK (Jun 1, 2014)

KayKashyap said:


> so i am planning to buy a smartphone[android] around 22K-25K INR .
> I loved htc desire 816, but the old SoC & adreno 305 is backing me from buying it.
> Moto X everything seems fine except no external sd card slot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would say pur in a few more thousamd and go for the nexus 5 16GB version.
Much better than these two 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 10:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 PM ----------




Diesel779 said:


> Hi guy's
> 
> I recently purchased an LG G Pad which I'll be returning first thing tomorrow morning due to the screen being way too dark when watching movies. Anyway I'm looking to buy another tablet around the same form factor 8" - 8.4" and I can't make my mind up on whether to just buy the samsung galaxy tab pro 8.4, or wait and see if a Nexus 8 is announced soon. I really like the samsung galaxy tab pro 8.4, But do you think I should hold off for a month and wait to see if a Nexus 8 is announced? Or are there any other Android tablets of the same form factor with good specs? If anyone has any suggestions I'm all ears or eyes in this case.

Click to collapse



Nexus 7 doesnt suit you? 
If it does then go for it.
Else i would say waut for it but the thing is it may not be announced next month! 
So it could be a risk. 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 10:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 PM ----------




gurmel33 said:


> I want an phone under 10000 rs with otg and bsi sensor

Click to collapse



In my ooinion Micromax Unite 2 is better than Moto E but the quality of both the phones is not comparable at all. 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Diesel779 (Jun 1, 2014)

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app[COLOR="Silver" said:
			
		

> ---------- Post added at 10:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 PM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




The Nexus 7 just seems a little too small. The tablets around the 8 inch mark seem perfect. Thank's for the reply.


----------



## MufcTK (Jun 1, 2014)

Diesel779 said:


> The Nexus 7 just seems a little too small. The tablets around the 8 inch mark seem perfect. Thank's for the reply.

Click to collapse



iPad mini? I would say thats thw best buy.
If not the iPad then i guess Galaxy Tab 3 is the best option. But thats my opinion

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Diesel779 (Jun 1, 2014)

MufcTK said:


> iPad mini? I would say thats thw best buy.
> If not the iPad then i guess Galaxy Tab 3 is the best option. But thats my opinion
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I've recently sold my iPad Air so I'm looking to steer clear of Apple. The iPad's are very nice don't get me wrong, but 2 years down the line when Apple release the latest and greatest iOS the iPad will just crawl. Whereas Android tablets always have a custom ROM to keep that device running smooth. I'm not saying I'd keep a tablet for 2 years but it's nice to have that option. I also prefer Android in general. I was a long time iPhone user and last December I switched from an iPhone 5 to a Nexus 5, best move I made.


----------



## Felimenta97 (Jun 1, 2014)

Diesel779 said:


> I've recently sold my iPad Air so I'm looking to steer clear of Apple. The iPad's are very nice don't get me wrong, but 2 years down the line when Apple release the latest and greatest iOS the iPad will just crawl. Whereas Android tablets always have a custom ROM to keep that device running smooth. I'm not saying I'd keep a tablet for 2 years but it's nice to have that option. I also prefer Android in general. I was a long time iPhone user and last December I switched from an iPhone 5 to a Nexus 5, best move I made.

Click to collapse



At the 7 inch range, the Nexus 7 2013 is a nice device. At 8 inch, LG G Pad 8.3 is also good. At 10 inch, the Xperia Z2 Tablet is probably the best. The only competitor for the last one is the iPad Air itself.

You might want to wait to Google I/O, to see what they have to say about Tablets...

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesel779 (Jun 1, 2014)

Felimenta97 said:


> At the 7 inch range, the Nexus 7 2013 is a nice device. At 8 inch, LG G Pad 8.3 is also good. At 10 inch, the Xperia Z2 Tablet is probably the best. The only competitor for the last one is the iPad Air itself.
> 
> You might want to wait to Google I/O, to see what they have to say about Tablets...
> 
> Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply. I'm returning an LG G Pad 8.3 Tomorrow the screen brightness is unacceptably low and it's also a little laggy. I've been watching a few Youtube reviews on the Nexus 7 2013 and it does look like a great device, I'm thinking of buying one. I'm just a little worried that if I buy one this week that Google will announce the Nexus 8 in a few weeks. I might just hold on and see if we do see a Nexus 8 at the end of the month. Thanks again.


----------



## Mikiloi (Jun 1, 2014)

*Should I buy the galaxy note 10.1 (2012) or Galaxt tab pro 10.1?*

Hello, 
I hope someone can help me here. I am a University student looking to buy a new tablet to replace my previous one that died which i need mostly for reading my ebook textbooks, my class notes, ability to play videos well, and web surfing.

So there's a deal going on on amazon where they have the note 10.1 32 gb for $350 and the pro 10.1 16 gb for $400. I don't know which would be better for me to get,  on one hand the note 10.1 has more storage space and note taking capabilities which is nice but its 2 years old on the other the specs of the pro are similar to the xperia z I owned but from the reviews I've read its  a bit glitchy. Which do you think is better?
(It has to be a samsung device since its the only brand im willing to get that has a service centre in my country)


----------



## MufcTK (Jun 2, 2014)

Diesel779 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'm returning an LG G Pad 8.3 Tomorrow the screen brightness is unacceptably low and it's also a little laggy. I've been watching a few Youtube reviews on the Nexus 7 2013 and it does look like a great device, I'm thinking of buying one. I'm just a little worried that if I buy one this week that Google will announce the Nexus 8 in a few weeks. I might just hold on and see if we do see a Nexus 8 at the end of the month. Thanks again.

Click to collapse



I cant get myself to choose between iOS and Amdroid so i made a deal with myself phones andrioid tablets/mp3 players Apple.
Anyways if Google does come out with Nexus 8 then that would be the best if not then maybe Nexus 7 since you are liking it now. 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## KayKashyap (Jun 2, 2014)

*Guys Suggest me a good PHABLET under 30k*

i am planning to buy a phablet within 30000 INR , and I'm totally confused and have no idea about which to buy,i had chosen LG G PRO E988 , but i fear its not future Proof( Updates) so which is best phablet to buy ?


----------



## jayc137 (Jun 2, 2014)

KayKashyap said:


> i am planning to buy a phablet within 30000 INR , and I'm totally confused and have no idea about which to buy,i had chosen LG G PRO E988 , but i fear its not future Proof( Updates) so which is best phablet to buy ?

Click to collapse



Thought about N5 or Note 2 ?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkmystel (Jun 3, 2014)

KayKashyap said:


> i am planning to buy a phablet within 30000 INR , and I'm totally confused and have no idea about which to buy,i had chosen LG G PRO E988 , but i fear its not future Proof( Updates) so which is best phablet to buy ?

Click to collapse



Within 30k well you could buy the note 2,  N if 5" in fine, buy the nexus 5,  N if you need bigger screen  take at look at the Gionee E7, got some serious specs, in fact the best under 30k 

Sent from my D5503 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## KayKashyap (Jun 3, 2014)

Isnt note 2 old now? 2012 model :S

Nexus 5 is a good choice,just worried about no sd card slot.


----------



## jayc137 (Jun 3, 2014)

KayKashyap said:


> Isnt note 2 old now? 2012 model :S
> 
> Nexus 5 is a good choice,just worried about no sd card slot.

Click to collapse



16GB is decent IMO.
For other stuff you've OTG too.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## KayKashyap (Jun 3, 2014)

yes that's true. Thanks


----------



## ankurpandeyvns (Jun 3, 2014)

*Xperia Z vs HTC Desire 816!!*

Which one will be better??


----------



## KayKashyap (Jun 3, 2014)

gamerssiteacl said:


> Which one will be better??

Click to collapse



Xperia Z was a flagship mobile,

also it has a better PPI,processor,GPU,ram,internal storage & also it is water resistant !


----------



## darkmystel (Jun 3, 2014)

KayKashyap said:


> Isnt note 2 old now? 2012 model :S
> 
> Nexus 5 is a good choice,just worried about no sd card slot.

Click to collapse



Yeah it's old but it's still good  
N as for nexus, it's good enough 
Only one problem though 
Factory reset and even media will get wiped N by default it doesn't support otg, you'll have to root I guess, at least that's what my friend who's using one told  

N you'll get a 32gb gionee with 3gb ram under 30k  

Sent from my D5503 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## KayKashyap (Jun 3, 2014)

darkmystel said:


> Yeah it's old but it's still good
> N as for nexus, it's good enough
> Only one problem though
> Factory reset and even media will get wiped N by default it doesn't support otg, you'll have to root I guess, at least that's what my friend who's using one told
> ...

Click to collapse



oh that's bad. though i found thread regarding "OTG" its still a  deal breaker.
yes i have seen Gionee E7 its a good one,i have it in my mind,just one thing,will it get proper ANDROID updates? (becoz its UI is complicated,i have heard updates might be a doubt)


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## darkmystel (Jun 3, 2014)

KayKashyap said:


> oh that's bad. though i found thread regarding "OTG" its still a  deal breaker.
> yes i have seen Gionee E7 its a good one,i have it in my mind,just one thing,will it get proper ANDROID updates? (becoz its UI is complicated,i have heard updates might be a doubt)

Click to collapse



Yeah   actually it's not complicated or anything, it's MIUI-ish  like no menu, iPhone style  N yeah it should, then there's always custom rom  
My friend has that phone , he actually went back from CM 11 to stock  

Sent from my D5503 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## -unreal- (Jun 3, 2014)

*Cheap Smarthpone may from china cyanogenmod?*

Hey guys,

I'm looking for a new device for my sister.
The budget ist low and we looking to get the most out of this.

So I heared about xiaomi redmi Note or the Lenovo S8.

We are lifing in europe  exactly germany, so we'd like to use googel play store.


Is there a cheap and potent china phone out there which can be used with cyanogenmod or an other frequently updated custom rom?

The Problem would be the Mediathek SoC.

Minimum specs are 720p display, and a quadcore.
Budget max. 150€ - 180$

best regards.


----------



## trollguy96 (Jun 3, 2014)

KayKashyap said:


> i am planning to buy a phablet within 30000 INR , and I'm totally confused and have no idea about which to buy,i had chosen LG G PRO E988 , but i fear its not future Proof( Updates) so which is best phablet to buy ?

Click to collapse



How about note 3 neo? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Jun 3, 2014)

-unreal- said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm looking for a new device for my sister.
> The budget ist low and we looking to get the most out of this.
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't speak for shipping or customs duties, but the Moto G (barely) fits the bill. $180 would limit you to the 8gb model, but if you can swing another $20, the 16gb gives you much more internal space to work with for pictures or apps/games. A used Galaxy Nexus wouldn't be a horrible choice either. Only a dual core, but running stock Android doesn't take as much power as something with a heavy skin.


----------



## KayKashyap (Jun 3, 2014)

trollguy96 said:


> How about note 3 neo?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



too many negative reviews ! i dunno but everybody says its a piece of crap! 




darkmystel said:


> Yeah   actually it's not complicated or anything, it's MIUI-ish  like no menu, iPhone style  N yeah it should, then there's always custom rom
> My friend has that phone , he actually went back from CM 11 to stock
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thats cool,will check it out in local shops.


----------



## SourceGecko (Jun 3, 2014)

hawk68 said:


> In my opinion Samsung Galaxy Note 3 is the best
> 
> Especially if you root and install custom rom from DR Ketan

Click to collapse



It's the best only if you have large hands and deep pockets :laugh:
I personally prefer regular sized phoned.


----------



## darkmystel (Jun 3, 2014)

-unreal- said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm looking for a new device for my sister.
> The budget ist low and we looking to get the most out of this.
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually both are pretty good for the price, but I would pick the Redmi over the S8 
It comes with a custom rom, N since its miui you're bound get updates  N it's got a way bigger battery as well   the rest of the specs are almost similar 

You might wanna consider a Moto G or a Huawei honour 3C as well  

Sent from my D5503 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## -unreal- (Jun 3, 2014)

darkmystel said:


> Actually both are pretty good for the price, but I would pick the Redmi over the S8
> It comes with a custom rom, N since its miui you're bound get updates  N it's got a way bigger battery as well   the rest of the specs are almost similar
> 
> You might wanna consider a Moto G or a Huawei honour 3C as well
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks to both replies

Is it possible to install playstore on the redmi?
There are no roms like cyanogenmod for redmi aren't?


----------



## darkmystel (Jun 3, 2014)

KayKashyap said:


> too many negative reviews ! i dunno but everybody says its a piece of crap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah see for yourself  

Sent from my D5503 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 11:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 PM ----------




-unreal- said:


> thanks to both replies
> 
> Is it possible to install playstore on the redmi?
> There are no roms like cyanogenmod for redmi aren't?

Click to collapse



Bro miui is a custom rom   N I'm sure it comes with play store, if not will be installable  

I dunno if Cyanogenmod is there cause it's like one plus one comes with cm11 s
Redmi comes with miui  

Sent from my D5503 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jizzle0930 (Jun 3, 2014)

*11225*

Do anyone have a 5c prepaid us carrier and jailbroken?


----------



## DevilishFreak (Jun 4, 2014)

*Asus SL101*

I have a tablet Asus SL101 and it's great. I installed KatKiss from @timduru and it goes very smoothly and performant than before. There's still a few bugs, but nothing annoying.

Cheers.


----------



## fire2368 (Jun 5, 2014)

*secondary tablet with 4g*

I'm looking for a secondary small tablet to my samsung s5 and can't decide between a Nexus 7, Samsung TabPro 8.4 or Xperia Z Ultra. I know they're all different sizes, but they're all around the same price. 

Anyone think the Z Ultra's screen is too small as a tablet?

Looking to watch videos, youtube, skype, browse etc. Multimedia heavy tasks so my S5 doesn't die before 7pm.

I'm open to other recommendations as well.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## darkmystel (Jun 5, 2014)

fire2368 said:


> I'm looking for a secondary small tablet to my samsung s5 and can't decide between a Nexus 7, Samsung TabPro 8.4 or Xperia Z Ultra. I know they're all different sizes, but they're all around the same price.
> 
> Anyone think the Z Ultra's screen is too small as a tablet?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 7  and IMO iPad is the best tablet   take a look at the mini  I'm pretty sure it'll take care of your needs 

N of you really need only android, take a look at the Lenovo tablets too  they're really good 

Sent from my Xperia Z1 compact


----------



## beandroid9 (Jun 5, 2014)

*Nexus 5 or moto x or HTC One M8!!?*

@KidCarter93 I am thinking of buying a new phone unlocked from US (i am from India). I cant get to a conclusion. Should I buy Nexus 5 or Moto X (since there is an $100 off) or HTC One M8 (I love HTC). Please suggest me as soon as possible. Even suggestion of other phones are okay with me except Samsung. Thank you


----------



## mattyb8562 (Jun 5, 2014)

I am looking for a android box to replace my Galaxy s4 that I have been using to play games, watch movies and TV shows on my TV connected with a mhl cable.

With so many boxes available I am at a loss for which one will do what I need. 

What I want is a box that:

connects to my TV hdmi 

supports full 1080 HD

XBMC is a must

A couple USB ports to connect my external hard drives with movies and music would be a plus not a deal breaker tho. 

A few must have apps I would want working are xfinity tv go, hbo go, Netflix, plex, and simple tv.

Rooted and is compatible with sixaxis app (ps3 controller for gaming)

Comparable to my s4 in terms of game quality and availability. I want to play top quality games like riptide, SG Deadzone, dead trigger 2 exc. Not to mention NES and SNES emulators Using my duel shock controller. 

Any one have a box that can verify these requirements with? Any advice is appreciated.

 Sent from my SCH-R970X using XDA-FORUM, powered by appyet.com


----------



## ckfalls (Jun 5, 2014)

My how things have changed. After having fun with many iterations of droids (Eris, D2G, Bionic), I had a rude awakening with my recent Razr M purchase. It was already on an OTA which apparently won't allow for the bootloader to be unlocked. I WAS rooted and doing alright with that, but I took the KK update and just like that, no more root. I was mislead into thinking I could root after the OTA, but that was apparently wrong.

I am bound and determined to keep my unlimited data with VZW, but also want a phone that can be rooted and preferably allow for custom ROMs as I have enjoyed in the past. I would like to stay in the mid-2012 and forward range. Does anyone have recommendations on a phone that is conducive to root/bootloader unlock? Apparently VZW has been keeping up with the exploits found by the dev community (thus my razr m frustrations) and fixing them with OTA updates. Does have any recommendations? 

I have done my own research and not found a ton. I've been looking for dev edition phones but they are sparse and/or expensive. I have heard the HTC One is still quite root-friendly, any other suggestions?

Thanks in advance!


Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## darkmystel (Jun 6, 2014)

beandroid9 said:


> @KidCarter93 I am thinking of buying a new phone unlocked from US (i am from India). I cant get to a conclusion. Should I buy Nexus 5 or Moto X (since there is an $100 off) or HTC One M8 (I love HTC). Please suggest me as soon as possible. Even suggestion of other phones are okay with me except Samsung. Thank you

Click to collapse



Both the nexus and Moto X are nice phones N obviously if you're going to root and flash roms it's best to get the nexus 5 n it'll be getting updates for a while for sure  N if you don't wanna spend so much, Moto X is the best alternative 

Sent from my Xperia Z1 compact


----------



## arhamiq (Jun 6, 2014)

Can anybody tell me which phone should i get out of the Galaxy S III (I9300) or the Nexus 4. 
I just need performance and good gaming. Thats it. 

Sent from my GT-I8160 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jayc137 (Jun 6, 2014)

arhamiq said:


> Can anybody tell me which phone should i get out of the Galaxy S III or the Nexus 4.
> I just need performance and good gaming. Thats it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Unless you're talking about the S3s with 2GB RAM, I'd recommend Nexus 4.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## hachersoft (Jun 6, 2014)

*I Have a doubt*

Very interesting site..I have a question,maybe it's not the right thread but..is touchwiz so terrible?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## jayc137 (Jun 6, 2014)

hachersoft said:


> Very interesting site..I have a question,maybe it's not the right thread but..is touchwiz so terrible?

Click to collapse



The main problem other than the general ugliness, is that it gets lagier over time of usage unlike AOSP.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## ila420 (Jun 6, 2014)

Z2 doesn't have 32GB, S5 doesn't have Qi wireless charging out of the box (have to use third party which interferes the IP ratings or original charging back cover which adds bulk), lastly G3 doesn't have IP ratings.

Damn, I am stuck, can't make up my mind, which one will be best for heavy gaming and stays with me for atleast two or more years.

Currently using S2.


----------



## FrydaeXIII (Jun 6, 2014)

*HTC One M8 or Xperia Z2*

Trying to decide between these 2. 

Z2 Pros: 
Better spec-wise (More RAM, Higher battery capacity, larger screen, waterproof and camera.).
Slightly cheaper.
    Cons:
I checked out the XDA Forum for the Z2, there's so little ROMs (like SlimRom which is my No.1 go to ROM). 
Some feedback from friends that Sony phones spoil easily (My sister's Xperia P spoilt in less than a year, could be due to user abuse but I don't know). 
Z3 coming out in about 3 months.

M8 Pros: 
Somehow fared better in tests when compared to Z2 despite lower specs (Battery life, performance, etc.).
Can be converted to Google Play Edition.
More ROM choices in XDA Forum. (Wayyyy more than the Z2)
DAT BOOMSOUND SPEAKERS
Cons: 
Poorer Specs (prefer a more futureproof phone)
No waterproof (No idea why, but I would like that feature in a phone.)
That horrendous camera.

Personally, I want a phone that has high developer support and ROM options once I get bored of stock. Camera is somewhat important and of course futureproof.

Some questions regarding the 2 phones that might help make my decision.

On the One M8, if I convert it to a Google Play Edition, will I be able to get the updates like a regular Google Play Edition can?
I am currently the owner of a S3, and when I first got it, there was a way to change the CSC easily to remove carrier bloatware. Is there a similar method for both these phones?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nifty_mats (Jun 6, 2014)

@FrydayXIII Get the Sony Xperia Z2. Miles better than the One m8. Only thing which One m8 has is better are speakers. Apart from that everything is better in Z2.

Was comparing the 2 fones just yesterday in my friend's phone shop. Hell, I even found the One M8 to lag in between the menus. Dunno if its the particular handset, but it wasn't that smooth. But, the Z2 was smooth & buttery delicious in all aspects. The One m8 feels like a toy in hand, whereas the Z2 feels so good, well-built in hand. I prefer even the Z1 over One m8 seriously. Specs are almost the same. 2gb ram in both. Z1 feels better than One m8 for me. 

Sent from my Sony Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## alvster (Jun 6, 2014)

Ok i cant afford s4, so is it still worth getting s3 this year?

Sent from my Lenovo A516 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## At- (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi there,

I'm going to buy a new phone and i doubt whether i should get.
Prices are all similar: Nexus 5(€320,-), Oneplus One(€270,-) or Xiaomi Mi3(€230,-).
The most important aspect for me is futureproofing, since my upgrade cycle is 2 years.
Which phone is the best to choose for futureproofing?(thinking about latest android version)

thanks for helping,


----------



## KayKashyap (Jun 7, 2014)

At- said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm going to buy a new phone and i doubt whether i should get.
> Prices are all similar: Nexus 5(€320,-), Oneplus One(€270,-) or Xiaomi Mi3(€230,-).
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus  5!! there are ones to get the first updates.


----------



## Adnan Irshad (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

I think the only android smartphone worthy out there is nexus 5 or if you are on a tight budget then moto g.


----------



## KayKashyap (Jun 7, 2014)

alvster said:


> Ok i cant afford s4, so is it still worth getting s3 this year?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A516 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



why not Moto X?


----------



## mhoss48 (Jun 7, 2014)

KayKashyap said:


> why not Moto X?

Click to collapse



Why not nexus 5

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## DivtheDevil (Jun 7, 2014)

*What About Micromax Unite 2 ??*



KidCarter93 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This thread is a continuation of this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I want to Buy Micromax Unite 2 is it gudd ??/


----------



## Bola007 (Jun 8, 2014)

*New Tablet*

I wanted to buy a new tablet, nexus 7 was the one i chose but i didn't find it, so I must choose between the following from samsung..
tab 3 10 inch
tab 3 8 inch
which one is better in gaming and processing.. regardless with the screen size
should i consider another tablet?
*sorry for bad language*


----------



## hopsin4444 (Jun 8, 2014)

Looking forward to the galaxy mega 2 

Sent from my lg optimus e980 mega i527 mega gt-i9205 Nexus 5 Nexus 4


Don't forget to check out my custom keyboards and dialers over at the candyshop thread and all the other cool stuff from all the wonderful devs 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=49380310


----------



## shadowstep (Jun 8, 2014)

KayKashyap said:


> why not Moto X?

Click to collapse



I would ask the same question mate - but if Moto X is in budget, I would say Nexus 5 any day!



mhoss48 said:


> Why not nexus 5

Click to collapse



+1



Adnan Irshad said:


> I think the only android smartphone worthy out there is nexus 5 or if you are on a tight budget then moto g.

Click to collapse



Summed it up perfectly - that's what I would suggest/say as well brother!


----------



## mojobern (Jun 9, 2014)

woah! woahaha 607 pages


----------



## shadow of a soul (Jun 9, 2014)

Hello, folks! 

I'm on the market for a new budget Android device (currently the proud owner of an Xperia Neo, I know, grandpa's phone for these days, that's why I'm looking for a new one  ), and I've brought my choice down to these two :

http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=5876&idPhone2=5419

Both have their pros and cons, and I can't possibly decide which one would be best. I'm kinda digging the bigger display, more RAM and user memory on the Core, but then again the Duos 2 has a newer CPU (although I don't exactly know if it's better) and higher res video recording. Sooo.... any input is much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## adyt5 (Jun 9, 2014)

im a user of sony xperia u and im planning to buy huawei honor 3c so i'd like to ask everyone and especially those who have been using huawei smartphone should i invest rs 14,000 in buying this phone?
how are huawei handsets in quality,durability??
are they reliable?
pls do asnwer
thnx a ton..


----------



## darkmystel (Jun 9, 2014)

arhamiq said:


> Can anybody tell me which phone should i get out of the Galaxy S III (I9300) or the Nexus 4.
> I just need performance and good gaming. Thats it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Nexus 4  

Sent from my Xperia Z1 compact

---------- Post added at 01:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 PM ----------




ila420 said:


> Z2 doesn't have 32GB, S5 doesn't have Qi wireless charging out of the box (have to use third party which interferes the IP ratings or original charging back cover which adds bulk), lastly G3 doesn't have IP ratings.
> 
> Damn, I am stuck, can't make up my mind, which one will be best for heavy gaming and stays with me for atleast two or more years.
> 
> Currently using S2.

Click to collapse



If you ain't gonna go diving in a pool or something get the LG G3  
If you're then get the Z2 

Sent from my Xperia Z1 compact

---------- Post added at 01:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 PM ----------




FrydaeXIII said:


> Trying to decide between these 2.
> 
> Z2 Pros:
> Better spec-wise (More RAM, Higher battery capacity, larger screen, waterproof and camera.).
> ...

Click to collapse



You'd probably want the Z2  N you won't get bored of the stock rom that easily N by then it'll have enough custom roms  

As for the conversion I've no idea, N if it's by rooting N flashing I guess you won't 

N you'd probably have to root to remove the boat as well 

Sent from my Xperia Z1 compact

---------- Post added at 01:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 PM ----------




alvster said:


> Ok i cant afford s4, so is it still worth getting s3 this year?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A516 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



No  try looking at alternatives like a nexus 4 or a Moto X 

Sent from my Xperia Z1 compact

---------- Post added at 01:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 PM ----------




shadow of a soul said:


> Hello, folks!
> 
> I'm on the market for a new budget Android device (currently the proud owner of an Xperia Neo, I know, grandpa's phone for these days, that's why I'm looking for a new one  ), and I've brought my choice down to these two :
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If only those two phones are in your mind, do get the core   Samsung Ui sucks N you'd do better with the extra ram if you're planning to use the phone for a few years  

Sent from my Xperia Z1 compact

---------- Post added at 01:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 PM ----------




adyt5 said:


> im a user of sony xperia u and im planning to buy huawei honor 3c so i'd like to ask everyone and especially those who have been using huawei smartphone should i invest rs 14,000 in buying this phone?
> how are huawei handsets in quality,durability??
> are they reliable?
> pls do asnwer
> thnx a ton..

Click to collapse



Yeah in that price range , with that specs it's a pretty awesome phone  
Huawei are pretty good   N they are getting better as well  


Sent from my Xperia Z1 compact


----------



## adyt5 (Jun 9, 2014)

darkmystel said:
			
		

> ---------- Post added at 01:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 PM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



have you or one of friends used them?
cz im stuck between gionee n huawei which company should i go..one store person said that dnt go for huawei bt for d specs i wanna go for it....n i wanna last it minimum 2yrs so will it??


----------



## shadow of a soul (Jun 9, 2014)

By the way, what's the size of data partitions on Galaxy Core and Galaxy S Duos 2 ?
Thanks.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Mizraab (Jun 9, 2014)

I am looking for a good performance phone. which one should i get

LG G PRO 2
Xperia Z2
HTC ONE (M8)

or should i wait for LG G3?

Thanks


----------



## kingxcold (Jun 9, 2014)

*Help which one is better*

i need help i am going to buy a new phone so i was confused about these two phones Sony Xperia ZR And Htc Desire 816


----------



## KayKashyap (Jun 10, 2014)

kingxcold said:


> i need help i am going to buy a new phone so i was confused about these two phones Sony Xperia ZR And Htc Desire 816

Click to collapse



Xperia ZR has better specifications & also is waterproof. xD


----------



## techie24 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi, I'm from India and I am planning to buy a phone in range of 18-20k Rs, I have Xperia m2 in my mind
If there is any other phone in this range please suggest, I need phone for gaming and multi tasking.. 
Thanks in advance...

Sent from my MT11i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## adyt5 (Jun 10, 2014)

techie24 said:


> Hi, I'm from India and I am planning to buy a phone in range of 18-20k Rs, I have Xperia m2 in my mind
> If there is any other phone in this range please suggest, I need phone for gaming and multi tasking..
> Thanks in advance...
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



huawei honor 3c
gionee e6(less battery)
lenovo vibe x(less battery)

even i wanna buy honor 3c so im exploring reviews regarding honor 3c n huawei company


----------



## techie24 (Jun 10, 2014)

adyt5 said:


> huawei honor 3c
> gionee e6(less battery)
> lenovo vibe x(less battery)
> 
> even i wanna buy honor 3c so im exploring reviews regarding honor 3c n huawei company

Click to collapse



Thanks mate..

Sent from my MT11i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Jun 10, 2014)

What do you guys think of HTC one e8?

Sent from my diabetic Nexus 4


----------



## mhoss48 (Jun 10, 2014)

Edogawa Conan said:


> What do you guys think of HTC one e8?
> 
> Sent from my diabetic Nexus 4

Click to collapse



I think it's a very good deal


Sent from my LG G2


----------



## KayKashyap (Jun 10, 2014)

Edogawa Conan said:


> What do you guys think of HTC one e8?
> 
> Sent from my diabetic Nexus 4

Click to collapse



If the price remains closer to the current china price,it will be an awesome deal!!!!


----------



## kingxcold (Jun 10, 2014)

*which is better*

which is better Sony xperia ZR or Samsung Galaxy s3 or Htc Desire 816


----------



## mhoss48 (Jun 10, 2014)

kingxcold said:


> which is better Sony xperia ZR or Samsung Galaxy s3 or Htc Desire 816

Click to collapse



The best CPU is the S4 Pro in the ZR
But I'll go with the Desire 816 
Boom sound, sense and kitkat are deal breakers for me. 


Sent from my LG G2


----------



## ankurpandeyvns (Jun 10, 2014)

KayKashyap said:


> Xperia Z was a flagship mobile,
> 
> also it has a better PPI,processor,GPU,ram,internal storage & also it is water resistant !

Click to collapse



That's why i bought it!!!


----------



## mhoss48 (Jun 10, 2014)

gamerssiteacl said:


> That's why i bought it!!!

Click to collapse



The ZR has a 720p screen they all do, ppi is higher cuz has a smaller screen. Nevertheless great device and congrats

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## marlborakis (Jun 11, 2014)

hi i am from greece and i have i9505.
i need a second phone, 200-250 euro


----------



## eldon.mcguinness (Jun 11, 2014)

*Learning Tablet for Child*

Just seen this thread and I'm hoping I could get a suggestion on what tablet I could/should get to fill my needs. This will be my first tablet so I do not know a whole lot about them (hardware demand wise). What I am looking for is a tablet that can run apps such as khanacademy, which utilizes youtube videos. A camera is not a must, but the ability to play mkv/x264 videos (720p) would be a big plus. Games are not a factor for me but youtube and video playback have to be decent.

Completely optional is the ability to be rooted, it would be nice so when I get back into tinkering with android I can play with it, but again not needed.

I am very price conscious so I am not looking to spend a whole lot and would love to keep it $99 or less if at all possible.


----------



## n2xt19 (Jun 11, 2014)

eldon.mcguinness said:


> Just seen this thread and I'm hoping I could get a suggestion on what tablet I could/should get to fill my needs. This will be my first tablet so I do not know a whole lot about them (hardware demand wise). What I am looking for is a tablet that can run apps such as khanacademy, which utilizes youtube videos. A camera is not a must, but the ability to play mkv/x264 videos (720p) would be a big plus. Games are not a factor for me but youtube and video playback have to be decent.
> 
> Completely optional is the ability to be rooted, it would be nice so when I get back into tinkering with android I can play with it, but again not needed.
> 
> I am very price conscious so I am not looking to spend a whole lot and would love to keep it $99 or less if at all possible.

Click to collapse



I'm not sure if the title of your post is facetious, but if it is, I have a few suggestions.. However, unfortunately, there are not many good options for a $99 budget. If you are not willing to be flexible, you're better off going to walmart and buying something foreign.


----------



## vinay_rh (Jun 11, 2014)

marlborakis said:


> hi i am from greece and i have i9505.
> i need a second phone, 200-250 euro

Click to collapse



Try Moto G


----------



## marlborakis (Jun 11, 2014)

vinay_rh said:


> Try Moto G

Click to collapse




Think about alcatel idol. what do you think?


----------



## ZIKADIMOV (Jun 11, 2014)

sure why not its so much better than the other crappy phones.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## banjara (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi all, 
I am looking for a new Android phone and my budget is 15000 INR. I have done a lot of research which has left me ever more confused. So thought of utilizing the fraternity's experience. 
So far I have finalized the list as below -
Samsung Galaxy grand quattro i8552
Samsung Galaxy core i8262
Moto g
Panasonic p 51
Lenovo p780
Lenovo s660
Xolo q2500
Huawei Honor 3c

Please provide reviews of these phones if possible and suggest more if I am missing on something really good.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## FelixMG (Jun 11, 2014)

*Razr HD x Moto G*

I'm going to buy a new smartphone, I don't know which one is better, Razr HD or Moto G. Can someone help me choosing which device should I get?

Thanks!


----------



## KayKashyap (Jun 12, 2014)

banjara said:


> Hi all,
> I am looking for a new Android phone and my budget is 15000 INR. I have done a lot of research which has left me ever more confused. So thought of utilizing the fraternity's experience.
> So far I have finalized the list as below -
> Samsung Galaxy grand quattro i8552
> ...

Click to collapse



Why not Huawei Honor 3C ??


----------



## banjara (Jun 12, 2014)

KayKashyap said:


> Why not Huawei Honor 3C ??

Click to collapse



I ignored huawei phones initially as I thought they are still making their bones into the market and they have not proved themselves for very long. I just checked the specs and they are quite impressive for the price range. however, I am seeing mixed reviews for this. People are talking about heating issues and I am a little skeptical of service centers too. 
Do you own one?


----------



## KayKashyap (Jun 12, 2014)

banjara said:


> I ignored huawei phones initially as I thought they are still making their bones into the market and they have not proved themselves for very long. I just checked the specs and they are quite impressive for the price range. however, I am seeing mixed reviews for this. People are talking about heating issues and I am a little skeptical of service centers too.
> Do you own one?

Click to collapse



No.

then moto g might be a good option,few of my colleagues own it,& they are satisfied with it.


----------



## darkmystel (Jun 12, 2014)

adyt5 said:


> have you or one of friends used them?
> cz im stuck between gionee n huawei which company should i go..one store person said that dnt go for huawei bt for d specs i wanna go for it....n i wanna last it minimum 2yrs so will it??

Click to collapse



Nope but it's a good company nevertheless, but then again in the Gionee you can get extended warranty if you want n I'm pretty sure both phones will last minimum 2 years 

Sent from my D5503 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 03:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 PM ----------




Mizraab said:


> I am looking for a good performance phone. which one should i get
> 
> LG G PRO 2
> Xperia Z2
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait for the G3 n the G2 is still an awesome phone with best in class battery life 







kingxcold said:


> i need help i am going to buy a new phone so i was confused about these two phones Sony Xperia ZR And Htc Desire 816

Click to collapse



I would prefer the ZR  

Sent from my D5503 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 03:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 PM ----------




banjara said:


> I ignored huawei phones initially as I thought they are still making their bones into the market and they have not proved themselves for very long. I just checked the specs and they are quite impressive for the price range. however, I am seeing mixed reviews for this. People are talking about heating issues and I am a little skeptical of service centers too.
> Do you own one?

Click to collapse



As far as heating is concerned every single phone or there heats up :/ n it's got more prominent since quad core, n what do you expect of an octa core  
It's only natural  

Sent from my D5503 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jayc137 (Jun 13, 2014)

@kingxcold 

Go for Desire 816.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## KayKashyap (Jun 13, 2014)

akiratoriyama said:


> @kingxcold
> 
> Go for Desire 816.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Dont u feel that Desire 816 is overpriced ? 

IMHO, for the SoC they have put,i think they should reduce their price..


----------



## jayc137 (Jun 13, 2014)

KayKashyap said:


> Dont u feel that Desire 816 is overpriced ?
> 
> IMHO, for the SoC they have put,i think they should reduce their price..

Click to collapse



ZR and 816 are available for the same price online i.e. 25k~.
If I were in your place I'd prefer 816 due to better screen, stereo speakers and Sense UI. ZR will soon approach its end of life and will not recieve official updates unlike 816. With that being said however I like the S4 Pro in ZR and also it's waterproof. Can't go wrong buying either


----------



## KayKashyap (Jun 13, 2014)

akiratoriyama said:


> ZR and 816 are available for the same price online i.e. 25k~.
> If I were in your place I'd prefer 816 due to better screen, stereo speakers and Sense UI. ZR will soon approach its end of life and will not recieve official updates unlike 816. With that being said however I like the S4 Pro in ZR and also it's waterproof. Can't go wrong buying either

Click to collapse



yes that's true,

and Sony is very good at forgetting there older products -_- >.<


----------



## darkmystel (Jun 13, 2014)

akiratoriyama said:


> ZR and 816 are available for the same price online i.e. 25k~.
> If I were in your place I'd prefer 816 due to better screen, stereo speakers and Sense UI. ZR will soon approach its end of life and will not recieve official updates unlike 816. With that being said however I like the S4 Pro in ZR and also it's waterproof. Can't go wrong buying either

Click to collapse



That's true  might wanna take a peek at the phones development section in that case  
Better internals usually have better support 

Sent from my D5503 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## androinoo (Jun 13, 2014)

I need a device for application development. Any suggestions ?


----------



## jayc137 (Jun 13, 2014)

androinoo said:


> I need a device for application development. Any suggestions ?

Click to collapse



Get a Nexus phone.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trozzul (Jun 13, 2014)

i currently own a Galaxy tab 2 10.1 and i was kinda disappointed with the specs it came with, i was gonna get the galaxy tan 10.1 with the tegra 2 chip but the tab 2 came out around when i was gonna buy the first one. im thinking about buying Either a Tab 3, tab 4 or the new Galaxy tab S. would anyone recomend me one of them? i heard the tab 4 has terrible resolution, my father has the Galaxy tab 3 10.1 and its alright but the specs are a little low for last generation tablets. or even should i get a Galaxy note 10.1/8" or notepro? please just recommend me something that's Samsung xD


----------



## mhoss48 (Jun 13, 2014)

Trozzul said:


> i currently own a Galaxy tab 2 10.1 and i was kinda disappointed with the specs it came with, i was gonna get the galaxy tan 10.1 with the tegra 2 chip but the tab 2 came out around when i was gonna buy the first one. im thinking about buying Either a Tab 3, tab 4 or the new Galaxy tab S. would anyone recomend me one of them? i heard the tab 4 has terrible resolution, my father has the Galaxy tab 3 10.1 and its alright but the specs are a little low for last generation tablets. or even should i get a Galaxy note 10.1/8" or notepro? please just recommend me something that's Samsung xD

Click to collapse



Samsung tab S is the one for u


Sent from my LG G2


----------



## Shawn R (Jun 13, 2014)

Nobis NB09 Tablet "Insufficient Storage Space error. Tried everything from reformatting to wiping the cache. It won't let me install anything. How do I fix this?


----------



## Trozzul (Jun 13, 2014)

mhoss48 said:


> Samsung tab S is the one for u
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG G2

Click to collapse



that doesn't  not tell much, care to explain why the Tab S is so great?


----------



## mhoss48 (Jun 13, 2014)

Trozzul said:


> that doesn't  not tell much, care to explain why the Tab S is so great?

Click to collapse



Ok,
The tab s is better than tab pro cuz of the Amoled Screen
It also has the S800/801
3gb of ram 7900mah(10,1)
Fingerprint scanner 
And i think its water resistance
Good enough ? 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## banjara (Jun 14, 2014)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Nobis NB09 Tablet "Insufficient Storage Space error. Tried everything from reformatting to wiping the cache. It won't let me install anything. How do I fix this?

Click to collapse



You can move few of your heavier apps to the external sdcard via settings -> apps.
BTW, this is not the correct thread for this discussion. If you search for this error on xda, you will find a lot of threads.


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Jun 14, 2014)

Have they stopped  manufacturing HTC one m7?

Sent from my diabetic Nexus 4


----------



## darkmystel (Jun 14, 2014)

Edogawa Conan said:


> Have they stopped  manufacturing HTC one m7?
> 
> Sent from my diabetic Nexus 4

Click to collapse



I doubt, but even so it'll still be available and that too at great deals  

Sent from my D5503 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Jun 14, 2014)

darkmystel said:


> I doubt, but even so it'll still be available and that too at great deals
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I can't find a single single sim variant online..... Only dual Sims.....

Sent from my diabetic Nexus 4


----------



## Arieln92 (Jun 14, 2014)

Edogawa Conan said:


> I can't find a single single sim variant online..... Only dual Sims.....
> 
> Sent from my diabetic Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Check on ebay


----------



## KillaCon22 (Jun 14, 2014)

*GS5*

Galaxy S5 is not that much better then the S4 but its worth the money.


----------



## hackmod (Jun 15, 2014)

Note 3.best phone iv ever owned. Even at&t and is locked bootloader have amazing roms . Is your into root and flashing... 

Sent from my SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## i8rice (Jun 15, 2014)

how is the reception on the note 3 on att network


----------



## Ravi Kumawat (Jun 15, 2014)

*Rom and recovery for mi 535*

I just bought spice mi 550 and rooted it via cydia impactor.
I want to flash a custom recovery like cwm or twrp but i couldn't find any.
Also is there a ported miui or lewa os rom for this device?

I searched a lot but could not find.
Can someone help me.


----------



## niziou (Jun 16, 2014)

G3 or note3

I don't know what to choose I kinda love note line but I hate touchwizz and all that Samsung bloatware preinstalled, on the other hand with custom ROM I'll loose some feature like s pen integration am I right?
Is g3 better option? It has multi window feature as well?

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk


----------



## shazzy1 (Jun 16, 2014)

A s5 r note 3helppp ????

send from my HTC one


----------



## Droid2drummer (Jun 16, 2014)

niziou said:


> G3 or note3
> 
> I don't know what to choose I kinda love note line but I hate touchwizz and all that Samsung bloatware preinstalled, on the other hand with custom ROM I'll loose some feature like s pen integration am I right?
> Is g3 better option? It has multi window feature as well?
> ...

Click to collapse



Tell you what. Its choice. But i had both. Wound up selling note 3 as the g2 really had better ppi...it was noticeable. Also the note 3 was a bit large all heft and uneeded size but it was ok. Aside from the pen i never use the note 3 reminded me of a large s3..lol. Better screen but not much. Anyway. Im not dogging it. I loved it. Just came down to innovation..g2 sold it to me ...now im running g3 firmware on g2..just incredible. 

Sent from my LG-D800 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mhoss48 (Jun 16, 2014)

Droid2drummer said:


> Tell you what. Its choice. But i had both. Wound up selling note 3 as the g2 really had better ppi...it was noticeable. Also the note 3 was a bit large all heft and uneeded size but it was ok. Aside from the pen i never use the note 3 reminded me of a large s3..lol. Better screen but not much. Anyway. Im not dogging it. I loved it. Just came down to innovation..g2 sold it to me ...now im running g3 firmware on g2..just incredible.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Which rom u running on? 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## AKZam (Jun 16, 2014)

I need to get a rugged phone for use in the field at work, any pointers on the aspera r5 or the runbos? There seems to be a few bad reviews for runbos but nothing at all for asperas, I like the look of these because I can get one locally in Australia with a local warranty through a large supplier... 

Any other models worth looking at for around the same price 300-500$ 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## mhoss48 (Jun 16, 2014)

AKZam said:


> I need to get a rugged phone for use in the field at work, any pointers on the aspera r5 or the runbos? There seems to be a few bad reviews for runbos but nothing at all for asperas, I like the look of these because I can get one locally in Australia with a local warranty through a large supplier...
> 
> Any other models worth looking at for around the same price 300-500$
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Dunno bout the price but the S5 active is tough 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## Tarts5 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey, what do u think which one is better. LG Nexus 5 or Xiaomi MI3?


----------



## trollguy96 (Jun 16, 2014)

Tarts5 said:


> Hey, what do u think which one is better. LG Nexus 5 or Xiaomi MI3?

Click to collapse



Nexus 5. Considering it's price and the package it offers with it. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## flaep (Jun 16, 2014)

*Multi OS Phone (a HD2 successor )*

Hi iam searching for a new Phone that gets some nice DEV_LOVE.
A phone that can run Win8 and Android would be cool.

I currently use a Motorola Razri that is not realy getting much attention.

I own a HD2 so iam a bit spoiled in regards of hackability.

My Phome history is:

Mototola m3880
siemens s35i
nokia 6310i
nokia 5510
sony erricson k800i
HTC Magician (the phone that broad me to XDA)
HTC HERMES
T-Mobile G1
HTC HD2
Nokia e71
Nokia N900
Palm Pre 3
Razri
(i bet i missed one or two)

My Question now is: 
What phone can run multiple operationsystems.? Win8 / Android preferred?

A QWERTY phone would be nice but that party seems to be over, Blackberry is the last man standing, drunk and refuses to go home. 
Extra features like irda, nfc or USB-OTG etc are welcome too.
Iam not expecting "THE ONE AND ONLY DEVICE" but a push in the right direction would be nice.


----------



## n00b-xda-disciple (Jun 17, 2014)

I suggest either a samsung galaxy s3, s4, or s5 if you can afford it. S3s are cheap now and they are really good phones in the price range. Paid $250 for mine 

http://i1265.photobucket.com/albums...f-1145-4404-8c04-3460628ca1bf_zps4f663980.jpg


----------



## kingxcold (Jun 17, 2014)

*which is better*

which one is better Htc Desire 816 or Samsung Galaxy S3 which one is better at performance and which one is better overall


----------



## jayc137 (Jun 17, 2014)

kingxcold said:


> which one is better Htc Desire 816 or Samsung Galaxy S3 which one is better at performance and which one is better overall

Click to collapse



Desire 816 hands down.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## n00b-xda-disciple (Jun 17, 2014)

kingxcold said:


> which one is better Htc Desire 816 or Samsung Galaxy S3 which one is better at performance and which one is better overall

Click to collapse



The desire 816 has a non removable battery ::bad:: the s3 is okay stock, but running bilgerryans wicked x has made it 1000 times better. S5 ported apps, fluidity package, cnexus toggles, adobe flash 11 ect. Awsome developers . Even if you dont get an s3.. Dont get a desire 816; way over priced, the desire has bigger screen but its only 720 resolution ::bad:: and remember non removable battery.. Phone locks up, you cant take it out. When i flash with odin/recovery/adb i like taking my battery out when i need to. Good phones are lg g3, s3 4 and 5;if you can afford it, note 2 and 3, and the htc one is awsome if you got the green. Good luck picking a phone, youtube is a great place for reviews.

http://i1265.photobucket.com/albums...f-1145-4404-8c04-3460628ca1bf_zps4f663980.jpg


----------



## mhoss48 (Jun 17, 2014)

kingxcold said:


> which one is better Htc Desire 816 or Samsung Galaxy S3 which one is better at performance and which one is better overall

Click to collapse



The desire 816 is better

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## DimitarPavlov (Jun 17, 2014)

*3G ot WiFi*

What to buy - used tablet with 3G - or new tablet w/out 3G - the prize is the same?


----------



## Aashutoshrraj (Jun 17, 2014)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This thread is a continuation of this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. micromax unite 2 is a better
choice any other suggestions for
smartphone around rs 10,000 (indian
rupee) 165.85130 US dollars
2. and please tell how snapdragon
qualcomm cpu is better than mtk
cpu and by how much ghz
btw, which paypal account is better
individual or business category ?

thank you


----------



## soberakoto (Jun 17, 2014)

*Please help me in choosing my first android phone.*

Hi, Elvis here. Hope you are doing great.
Please as a newbie to android I would be very grateful if you could help me in choosing my first android phone. I was thinking of GALAXY ACE 3 LTE or SII I9100. I would be very glad to hear from.
Thank You.
Elvis. @kidcarter


----------



## phazer11 (Jun 17, 2014)

Ok. so back in September I was seriously considering getting the Xperia Z1 because it seemed like AT&T might get a variant of the phone and I kind of needed a new phone. 

Now I desperately need a new phone. I'm currently keeping mine alive with a wipe every two months and taking the battery out whenever it decides to freeze up (once or twice a month). The microphone also seems to be cutting out every now and then and turning on the wifi nukes the batter in less than a day (whereas without it on it'll last at least a week). I currently have a Samsung Infuse.

What I'd like from the phone. Nothing from Apple. 
1. Good camera (8MP or preferably better that produces clear images since there's been improvement since I got the Infuse) 
2. Good screen (clear and preferably 4" or better; the Infuse's screen is 4.5" and that makes typing comfortable with my meaty fingers)
3. The microphone is almost as important to me as the screen but since the screen is used for other things like typing texts, navigating webpages, etc. it has slightly higher priority. I'd like it to have good tonal range pickup as well as good range (since I don't mic well) and I'd like to be able to put it on speaker phone
4. It must be on AT&T

I'd also like to be able to put a custom rom on it as well as root it but that's not as important as the hardware. Also if it has an Otter Box case available that'd be icing on the cake. 
Help please?


----------



## KeepaD (Jun 18, 2014)

*Moto x Vs Xperia ZR, which would be a worthy buy?*

 I have a dilemma in choosing over the Moto X and the Xperia ZR, performance wise which is a better phone to buy?

Moto X is $365 and the Xperia ZR is $398, but the ZR was $435, they reduced the price and I wasn't even aware of it. (Flipkart India).

So is Moto X worth the extra price? I know the phone looks gorgeous and very ergonomic, I love the turquoise and white combination.
But performance wise, is the purchase justified? ,


----------



## KayKashyap (Jun 18, 2014)

soberakoto said:


> Hi, Elvis here. Hope you are doing great.
> Please as a newbie to android I would be very grateful if you could help me in choosing my first android phone. I was thinking of GALAXY ACE 3 LTE or SII I9100. I would be very glad to hear from.
> Thank You.
> Elvis. @kidcarter

Click to collapse



there r better smartphones available than these 2,r u sure u want to buy btw these 2 itself ?



KeepaD said:


> I have a dilemma in choosing over the Moto X and the Xperia ZR, performance wise which is a better phone to buy?
> 
> Moto X is $365 and the Xperia ZR is $398, but the ZR was $435, they reduced the price and I wasn't even aware of it. (Flipkart India).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If 16gb memory is good enough for you,then moto x is worth buying.


----------



## mhoss48 (Jun 18, 2014)

phazer11 said:


> Ok. so back in September I was seriously considering getting the Xperia Z1 because it seemed like AT&T might get a variant of the phone and I kind of needed a new phone.
> 
> Now I desperately need a new phone. I'm currently keeping mine alive with a wipe every two months and taking the battery out whenever it decides to freeze up (once or twice a month). The microphone also seems to be cutting out every now and then and turning on the wifi nukes the batter in less than a day (whereas without it on it'll last at least a week). I currently have a Samsung Infuse.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dunno if the Xperia Z1 compact is on ATT since i dont live in USA but it has everthing u need
4,3" high ppi
S800 cpu
20MP cam 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## techie24 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi, I'm confused between Xperia zr and Xperia m2 which one is better performance wise for gaming multitasking and also rooting...

Sent from my MT11i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## prabandh91 (Jun 18, 2014)

*HTC one M8 or Galaxy S5?*



KidCarter93 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This thread is a continuation of this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HTC one m8 or galaxy s5?


----------



## KayKashyap (Jun 18, 2014)

techie24 said:


> Hi, I'm confused between Xperia zr and Xperia m2 which one is better performance wise for gaming multitasking and also rooting...
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




XPERIA ZR!!! 




techie24 said:


> Hi, I'm confused between Xperia zr and Xperia m2 which one is better performance wise for gaming multitasking and also rooting...
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




HTC one M8!
but it would be better to wait for HTC One E8,LG G3, S5 prime.


----------



## anomalen (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi,

I'm looking for a new android phone and I'm currently very undecided as to what phone would suit my needs.

What I need is:
-Powerful specs
-Average+ battery time
-Size should not be significantly larger than the Samsung Galaxy S2
-Plenty of ROMs available

What I am not needing is:
-Powerful camera
-"Futuristic" functions (ex. Z2 waterproof)

I've been looking at the Nexus 5 but I feel as though the phone is focused a lot on design/appearance and not so much what I'm looking for, I may be wrong though.

Appreciate any help


----------



## soberakoto (Jun 18, 2014)

KayKashyap said:


> there r better smartphones available than these 2,r u sure u want to buy btw these 2 itself ?
> 
> 
> If 16gb memory is good enough for you,then moto x is worth buying.

Click to collapse


@KayKashyap I would be very happy if I could get better smartphones in same price range as the SGA3 LTE and SGS2. Thank you.


----------



## kingxcold (Jun 18, 2014)

*Help*

which one is better to buy Xperia Zr or Htc desire 816 and Which is better in performance and multitasking and browsing and overall


----------



## ArtheLad (Jun 19, 2014)

techie24 said:


> Hi, I'm confused between Xperia zr and Xperia m2 which one is better performance wise for gaming multitasking and also rooting...
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



ZR and M2 is in a different league, include the price.  M2 is a midrange smartphone, but handle quite well in gaming and multitasking. 

Sent from my D2305 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## nahiyaan_asif (Jun 20, 2014)

*[Q] HTC desire 816 dual or Samsung Galaxy Grand 2 ??*

I am a bit confused on which mobile to buy..
*Grand 2 or desire 816 ??*
i heard complains about htc battery backup..is it true??
I need a phone with good battery backup and 3g video calling in both da sim and obviously must be dual sim....which one to choose>> desire 816 or Grand 2? ..Thanks in advance..)


----------



## Azocan (Jun 20, 2014)

*AOSP friendly dual-sim devices*

Hi,

I need to buy an Android phone with the following requirements :
 - Dual sim support
 - Sources or binaries available to integrate with AOSP (I need to run the device on my modified version of Android, which already runs well on Galaxy Nexus) 
 - Lowest cost possible (not mandatory)

It can run any android version from 2.2 to 4.4.

Can you suggest any android device meeting these needs ?


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheBowtie (Jun 20, 2014)

Should I get the Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 7.0?  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mhoss48 (Jun 20, 2014)

ThatGuyWithTheBowtie said:


> Should I get the Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 7.0?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No
get a 2012 nexus 7 (for a similar price)


Sent from my LG G2


----------



## nahiyaan_asif (Jun 20, 2014)

*Which one?*



mhoss48 said:


> No
> get a 2012 nexus 7 (for a similar price)
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG G2

Click to collapse



I am a bit confused on which mobile to buy..
Grand 2 or desire 816 ??
i heard complains about htc battery backup..is it true??
I need a phone with good battery backup and 3g video calling in both da sim and obviously must be dual sim....which one to choose>> desire 816 or Grand 2? ..Thanks in advance..)


----------



## mhoss48 (Jun 20, 2014)

nahiyaan_asif said:


> I am a bit confused on which mobile to buy..
> Grand 2 or desire 816 ??
> i heard complains about htc battery backup..is it true??
> I need a phone with good battery backup and 3g video calling in both da sim and obviously must be dual sim....which one to choose>> desire 816 or Grand 2? ..Thanks in advance..)

Click to collapse



Dunno about the battery 
But they are pretty similar 
Though the Grand 2 has a ,5 gb ram 
Sense is lighter than touchwiz so you'll have similar performance 
I'll take the desire tbh
Boom sound and sense are better than touchwiz 

Sent from my LG G2

---------- Post added at 09:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 PM ----------




mhoss48 said:


> Dunno about the battery
> But they are pretty similar
> Though the Grand 2 has a ,5 gb ram more
> Sense is lighter than touchwiz so you'll have similar performance
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my LG G2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## hackmod (Jun 20, 2014)

Also,  the oneplus one.... Looks amazing. Going to ship with color os. Instead is cm11s.... They said it's not quite ready said someone on a video I was watching


----------



## Hyperdmg (Jun 21, 2014)

*4G tablet recommendation.*

I just got accepted into the medical program I have been aiming for and am looking for a tablet for the program. Almost all of my books are available in eBooks format and are of course cheaper than the paper bound ones, plus lighter. I'm looking for a recommendation on a tablet that supports 4G LTE for Verizon. I have grandfathered in from Verizon's unlimited data plan and want to pull my SIM from my phone to my tablet when I need to connect to sync my documents and eBooks notes while I'm out. I will be traveling to clinical sites and my school is in another town. 

Anyway I was leaning to the Galaxy Note 10.1. Yet I am open to other suggetions. I want to know if I have to have a "Verizon" tablet, or can it be another 4G supported tablet. On Ebay some said they supported 4G but didn't say what carrier so I'm wary before buying. 

I don't wish to go the Windows RT route, I don't like the restrictions. Look forward to hearing what you think and picking out a tablet to buy!


----------



## Soul Annihilator (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi, I've ordered an xperia Z Ultra today and I'm about to get it tomorrow but I'm still torn between this phone and LG G2. I like to play games and watch videos so the former is very good for those purposes and I don't call and text much with a smartphone. But the latter's camera is much better and battery life seems longer too (please correct me if I'm wrong) but the lack of expandable storage can be a deal breaker. Isn't there any difference between the two in terms of performance? Are there any issues with either phones that I should be aware of? Please help me out with this last minute decision before I buy Z Ultra tomorrow.


----------



## water color (Jun 21, 2014)

*CDMA GSM dual mode*

Deleted


----------



## phazer11 (Jun 21, 2014)

phazer11 said:


> Ok. so back in September I was seriously considering getting the Xperia Z1 because it seemed like AT&T might get a variant of the phone and I kind of needed a new phone.
> 
> Now I desperately need a new phone. I'm currently keeping mine alive with a wipe every two months and taking the battery out whenever it decides to freeze up (once or twice a month). The microphone also seems to be cutting out every now and then and turning on the wifi nukes the batter in less than a day (whereas without it on it'll last at least a week). I currently have a Samsung Infuse.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





mhoss48 said:


> Dunno if the Xperia Z1 compact is on ATT since i dont live in USA but it has everthing u need
> 4,3" high ppi
> S800 cpu
> 20MP cam
> ...

Click to collapse



There are no Sony phones available on any carrier in the US but T-Mobile so unless you fork out the $650 for the "special" unlocked version of the Z1 you have to use T-Mobile which I refuse to do.


----------



## mhoss48 (Jun 21, 2014)

phazer11 said:


> There are no Sony phones available on any carrier in the US but T-Mobile so unless you fork out the $650 for the "special" unlocked version of the Z1 you have to use T-Mobile which I refuse to do.

Click to collapse



HTC one mini 2? 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## kingxcold (Jun 22, 2014)

*1*

does any one know the price of the Htc one E8


----------



## Furious Farhan (Jun 22, 2014)

Hello guyz..
I m thinking to buys a new device..my basic requirement if processor graphics and kitkat OS...i searched and found ALCATEL IDOL X+...i think its newly launched...aalthough its jellybean but they promise to give updates...i have not heard too much about this company..
I use cellphones roughly both in hardware as well as software uses..
So please suggest me is it good for me or not  ..

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Jun 22, 2014)

Furious Farhan said:


> Hello guyz..
> I m thinking to buys a new device..my basic requirement if processor graphics and kitkat OS...i searched and found ALCATEL IDOL X+...i think its newly launched...aalthough its jellybean but they promise to give updates...i have not heard too much about this company..
> I use cellphones roughly both in hardware as well as software uses..
> So please suggest me is it good for me or not  ..
> ...

Click to collapse



What's your budget? You could go for s4 or nexus 5...

Sent from my diabetic Nexus 4


----------



## Furious Farhan (Jun 22, 2014)

Edogawa Conan said:


> What's your budget? You could go for s4 or nexus 5...
> 
> Sent from my diabetic Nexus 4

Click to collapse



About budget i can max go upto 25000 indian rupee not more than that....
But i have many times heard about uncompatible apps on nexuss...mainly some screen recorders..and one of my frnd faces heating problem in s4....what u suggest...
Also wanna let u know..i m custom guy...so i m not gonna keep it stock for more than a month...so device should also b famous among devs

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## wtherrell (Jun 23, 2014)

Galaxy Tab S 8.4. Unlocked bootloader? Or can unlock through ADB? flash custom recovery w/ Odin? 
If so I am headed tomorrow to  BB with my Tab + in hopes of getting the $100 trade in. [emoji12]


----------



## koager (Jun 23, 2014)

Hello!
I'm in the market for a new tablet. I used to have a Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 but it was unfortunately stolen.
OS: Android preferably
Size: 10 inch. Maybe a 7 inch or a 13 inch
Price: Under $200; $250 max
Doesn't need data but must have wifi
Storage size doesn't really matter I guess as long as there's a SD card slot or usb port.
It'd be awesome if it had a stylus (preferably Wacom tech) so I can sketch and write notes but not that big of a deal, especially if I want to keep it within my budget.
Mainly I would use the tablet to watch videos and read ebooks or such and the primary purpose would be to show my reel/work when I go to conventions/expos as I get ready to graduate and go out into the animation/vfx industry.
I don't need the tablet asap but preferably before November so if there are any price drops or deals I can hold out and wait for those.

Thank you


----------



## mhoss48 (Jun 23, 2014)

koager said:


> Hello!
> I'm in the market for a new tablet. I used to have a Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 but it was unfortunately stolen.
> OS: Android preferably
> Size: 10 inch. Maybe a 7 inch or a 13 inch
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 7 2013 
I think u can get it for 250$
Has an excellent screen
No sd Card slot (16/32gb)
Very fluid and can handle animations u want to try 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## shravansp24 (Jun 23, 2014)

Furious Farhan said:


> About budget i can max go upto 25000 indian rupee not more than that....
> But i have many times heard about uncompatible apps on nexuss...mainly some screen recorders..and one of my frnd faces heating problem in s4....what u suggest...
> Also wanna let u know..i m custom guy...so i m not gonna keep it stock for more than a month...so device should also b famous among devs
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



For 25k, I'd suggest you to go for Xperia ZR(compact) or if you want big screen, go for desire 816. But desire 816 has an inferior chipset, gpu and ram compared to zr.


----------



## mhoss48 (Jun 23, 2014)

shravansp24 said:


> For 25k, I'd suggest you to go for Xperia ZR(compact) or if you want big screen, go for desire 816. But desire 816 has an inferior chipset, gpu and ram compared to zr.

Click to collapse



U mean the Z1 compact 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## shravansp24 (Jun 23, 2014)

mhoss48 said:


> U mean the Z1 compact
> 
> Sent from my LG G2

Click to collapse



No, i meant Xperia ZR C5502. It's compact compared to desire 816.
Z1 compact is over 30k here in India.


----------



## mhoss48 (Jun 23, 2014)

shravansp24 said:


> No, i meant Xperia ZR C5502. It's compact compared to desire 816.
> Z1 compact is over 30k here in India.

Click to collapse



Oh sorry my bad 
What ur saying is true 
But the desire is newer and htc now is sending alot of updates to their devices and the Zr is becoming a bit old 
Nevertheless the ZR has a better SOC but the Desire is no slouch either 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## sunnysb123 (Jun 24, 2014)

Confused between Nexus 7 2012(166$) and Dell Venue 7 (148$)
Suggestions please.
Main usage will be for reading ebooks and watching movies


----------



## Furious Farhan (Jun 24, 2014)

mhoss48 said:


> Oh sorry my bad
> What ur saying is true
> But the desire is newer and htc now is sending alot of updates to their devices and the Zr is becoming a bit old
> Nevertheless the ZR has a better SOC but the Desire is no slouch either
> ...

Click to collapse



Helo guyzz...
My main req is hd gaming widout lag or heat...
Which would b better than:what:

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## darkmystel (Jun 24, 2014)

anomalen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for a new android phone and I'm currently very undecided as to what phone would suit my needs.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 5 bro  

Sent from my D5503 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:52 PM ----------




Furious Farhan said:


> Helo guyzz...
> My main req is hd gaming widout lag or heat...
> Which would b better than:what:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I think the ZR will do the job for ya  of it gets hot, put it in water  

Sent from my D5503 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## adamdbz (Jun 24, 2014)

*Gigabyte Gsmart T4 Yay? or Nay?*

My brother is ready to get in too the smart phone game, all of his needs will be covered by this Gigabyte Gsmart T4 phone,
Is there Root support and can i flash CM11 on it?

Thank you..


-Adam Ericson


----------



## Gamer R (Jun 24, 2014)

Okay, I need a Tablet under $499 only (No I can't exceed beyond that) :-
- Which could Perform most of the personal computer functions (except gaming)
- Which has good battery life
- Could be used for music production and graphic designing (not intense)
- Could for jotting down study material
- Should support USB OTG
- And of course , should have good development (iPad is an exception)

Yep, that is it. 

Tablets that I have in mind are

Asus Transformer T100
iPad Mini with Retina Display - Wifi Only
Sony Xperia Tablet Z with 16GB
Nexus 7 - 32GB - Wifi and LTE

or maybe an entry level laptop  >.<

Need suggestions guys.....


----------



## wtherrell (Jun 24, 2014)

sunnysb123 said:


> Confused between Nexus 7 2012(166$) and Dell Venue 7 (148$)
> Suggestions please.
> Main usage will be for reading ebooks and watching movies

Click to collapse



I would go with the 32 GB Nexus 7. Better developer support.


----------



## ze410t (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi guys, i have been a massive fan of the sony xperia series. I am currently looking for a new phone and i feel that i should change the brand to experience different android devices. I currently have the Xperia Z. What phone will you guys recommend upgrading to?


----------



## mhoss48 (Jun 24, 2014)

ze410t said:


> Hi guys, i have been a massive fan of the sony xperia series. I am currently looking for a new phone and i feel that i should change the brand to experience different android devices. I currently have the Xperia Z. What phone will you guys recommend upgrading to?

Click to collapse



Z2?

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## hakstarr (Jun 24, 2014)

*nexus 5*



darkmystel said:


> Nexus 5 bro
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I love my nexus 5 except for the battery life and a weird issue with the noise cancellation


----------



## Polso (Jun 25, 2014)

I can't decide between Nexus 5 or Lg G2. I will root/unlock it and also mod. Help me


----------



## dev27 (Jun 25, 2014)

Polso said:


> I can't decide between Nexus 5 or Lg G2. I will root/unlock it and also mod. Help me

Click to collapse



I would recommend Nexus 5, coz you would be getting the best of google and xda, allowing you to enjoy plenty of roms, mods and best of all, support.


----------



## ovisionario (Jun 25, 2014)

*Smart with dual Chip*

Hi Everyone!

I have a S3, but I got a new line and, I am needing a new smartphone with dual SIM slots, similar to s3 in hardware.

I was looking for GT- I9192 s4 mini dual, but I don't know if it is good, because I love install custom ROMS kernels and others.   I don't know if have many thinks for this mobile as s3 has.

I'd like you suggest me anothers devices to buy..

I'm from Brazil, and the most popular here it's  Motorola d3, Samsung grand duos, Galaxy Ace duos, Galaxy s4 duos.

 Thanks!


----------



## phazer11 (Jun 25, 2014)

phazer11 said:


> There are no Sony phones available on any carrier in the US but T-Mobile so unless you fork out the $650 for the "special" unlocked version of the Z1 you have to use T-Mobile which I refuse to do.

Click to collapse





mhoss48 said:


> HTC one mini 2?
> 
> Sent from my LG G2

Click to collapse



I'm not finding it on At&T. The link my original post is in the first quote in case anyone wants more information.
Also here is the list of phones AT&T offers from their cellphone store (I think more are offered elsewhere but only at retail partners). 
http://www.att.com/shop/wireless/devices/cellphones.html


----------



## kingxcold (Jun 26, 2014)

*?*

do i get the htc desire 816 or wait until the htc one e8 release


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Jun 27, 2014)

kingxcold said:


> do i get the htc desire 816 or wait until the htc one e8 release

Click to collapse



I doubt if they'll release e8 anytime soon...... They'll be shooting themselves in the head if they release a competitor for their main flagship.

Sent from my diabetic Nexus 4


----------



## lakecyd (Jun 27, 2014)

*Hello*



ze410t said:


> Hi guys, i have been a massive fan of the sony xperia series. I am currently looking for a new phone and i feel that i should change the brand to experience different android devices. I currently have the Xperia Z. What phone will you guys recommend upgrading to?

Click to collapse



Why not go for the Z2 and it all depends on your budget though. or maybe a z1 compact


----------



## alvster (Jun 27, 2014)

Is nokia x2 a good phone for daily use and little abit of gaming? 

Sent from my Lenovo A516 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## susmitpatil (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm in the biggest dilemma of my life. I'm too confused between the One M8 and Xperia Z2.
The Z2 pulls me towards itself by it's camera, water resistance and battery; but then i read that the camera and battery on M8 is not bad either.
Tne One M8 attracts me by it's software, looks and audio quality (headphones. the speakers dont matter to me); but then i read that the Z2 software is not bad either.
I need to take a decision, please help me do it.

My requirements:
1. Good audio (headphones)
2. A good camera, whose pictures should look nice on social media (profile pictures on facebook and stuff).
3. Good development.
4. Battery life (I use 3g more than Wi-Fi; i should get through atleast 24 hours).

Other things like processor, display are good on both devices as far as i know. Still, inputs are welcome.


----------



## Gamer R (Jun 27, 2014)

Need suggestions for a laptop or tablet under $500 for college use.

Tablets in my mind :-
Sony Xperia Tablet Z - 16gb wifi
iPad Mini with retina display - 32gb wifi
Nexus 7 32gb lte
Asus Transformer T100


----------



## masanamuthu (Jun 27, 2014)

Dell vostro 

Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xozzx (Jun 27, 2014)

susmitpatil said:


> I'm in the biggest dilemma of my life. I'm too confused between the One M8 and Xperia Z2.
> The Z2 pulls me towards itself by it's camera, water resistance and battery; but then i read that the camera and battery on M8 is not bad either.
> Tne One M8 attracts me by it's software, looks and audio quality (headphones. the speakers dont matter to me); but then i read that the Z2 software is not bad either.
> I need to take a decision, please help me do it.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have same dilemma, however I think now I have decided on the LG G3, released in Europe next week and looks to outdo Samsung, Sony and HTCs current offerings.


----------



## kingxcold (Jun 27, 2014)

*0*

which one is better  sony xperia z or lg nexus 5 overall


----------



## phazer11 (Jun 28, 2014)

Still haven't been able to decide see this post for more info.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=53670235&postcount=6177


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Planterz (Jun 28, 2014)

phazer11 said:


> Still haven't been able to decide see this post for more info.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=53670235&postcount=6177

Click to collapse



When you say "on AT&T" do you mean offered by them on-contract, or that it'll work on their network? 

If the latter, you just need to find one that works on bands 17 and 4. Bands 5 and 2 wouldn't hurt either, since AT&T uses them in some areas as well. The Xperia Z2 has all these bands, and while not officially available in the US, you can get them off eBay (from American sellers) for $600 or so. I don't know how much you're willing to spend. You can find an unlocked LG G2 for about $400, a Galaxy S4 for even less. Moto X, Nexus 5, If you're on more of a budget, you can get a used one of those, or go with a Moto G LTE, which has all of AT&T's bands. The Sony Xperia SP has pretty decent hardware and has that cool transparent notification strip at the bottom. Works on all AT&T bands (just make sure you get the C5306 version, not the C5303), can be found new for around $250.

If you're buying on-contract, you really can't go wrong with any of the flagships. S4/5, G2/3, M8, etc. All are extremely capable. It just depends on your preferences when it comes to brand, interface, styling, etc.


----------



## robmiel (Jun 28, 2014)

*Nexus 5 > Lg 2*



Polso said:


> I can't decide between Nexus 5 or Lg G2. I will root/unlock it and also mod. Help me

Click to collapse



I would go with the nexus 5 or another phone over the lg g2. I have used the for two months and i find it pretty buggy. The nexus 5 is far more of a stable phone and easier to install custom roms on. Also my g2 the touch screen stops responding sometimes and i have to reboot the phone to get it to work again. It could be just a faulty device, but I would still recommend the nexus 5 or something else like htc one m8 / sony xperia z2


----------



## mhoss48 (Jun 28, 2014)

kingxcold said:


> which one is better  sony xperia z or lg nexus 5 overall

Click to collapse



Nexus 5 eyes closed

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## phazer11 (Jun 28, 2014)

Planterz said:


> When you say "on AT&T" do you mean offered by them on-contract, or that it'll work on their network?
> 
> If the latter, you just need to find one that works on bands 17 and 4. Bands 5 and 2 wouldn't hurt either, since AT&T uses them in some areas as well. The Xperia Z2 has all these bands, and while not officially available in the US, you can get them off eBay (from American sellers) for $600 or so. I don't know how much you're willing to spend. You can find an unlocked LG G2 for about $400, a Galaxy S4 for even less. Moto X, Nexus 5, If you're on more of a budget, you can get a used one of those, or go with a Moto G LTE, which has all of AT&T's bands. The Sony Xperia SP has pretty decent hardware and has that cool transparent notification strip at the bottom. Works on all AT&T bands (just make sure you get the C5306 version, not the C5303), can be found new for around $250.
> 
> If you're buying on-contract, you really can't go wrong with any of the flagships. S4/5, G2/3, M8, etc. All are extremely capable. It just depends on your preferences when it comes to brand, interface, styling, etc.

Click to collapse



Yeah can't justify $600 for a phone especially with all the other things I've been having to buy. If I did have $600 I'd probably just by the unlocked phone (probably the Xperia Z1 or Z2) from Sony. I'm looking around $199 and under. I can also trade in my current phone for credit if I go to Best Buy where I also have in store credit ($70 IIRC). I'd have to check how much I'd get for it. Last time my mom traded in her iPhone she got her new one free with an otter box. 
If I went with Best Buy I could do the following. As I said I'd like a better camera than what I have (I'm using a Samsung Infuse which takes good 8MP photos and video) If I were willing to go the Windows phone route I'd buy one of the Lumia's. 

I can get the S5 for $129.99 (I assume the S5 Active is just more geared towards runners, hikers etc because of the physical non touchpad buttons?)
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/samsung...&cmp=RMX&ky=1whxm51gbOgORrn6M8JOUlLjDtR0yY7Rx
I can get the S4 for free
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/samsung...&cmp=RMX&ky=1whxm51gbOgORrn6M8JOUlLjDtR0yY7Rx
I can get the HTC - One (M7) for free
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/htc-one...&cmp=RMX&ky=1whxm51gbOgORrn6M8JOUlLjDtR0yY7Rx
I can get the HTC - One (M8) for $129.99y

I can get the Xperia TL for free at Best Buy as well (like Sony products and it would be nice to get away from Samsung for cell phones this is the third one in a row) but don't know anything about it besides that it's a generation older the the Xperia Z1).
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/sony-xperia-tl-4g-cell-phone-black-at-t/6930786.p?id=1218814275031&skuId=6930786&st=categoryid$pcmcat209400050001&cp=2&lp=12&contract_desc=


----------



## Planterz (Jun 28, 2014)

phazer11 said:


> Yeah can't justify $600 for a phone especially with all the other things I've been having to buy. If I did have $600 I'd probably just by the unlocked phone (probably the Xperia Z1 or Z2) from Sony. I'm looking around $199 and under.

Click to collapse



$200 (or less) on contract can buy you any of the new flagships. If you're looking for something off-contract, look at used phones here on Swappa or on eBay, or look at the Moto G LTE for $220. Or refer to my previous advice. I can't really say much other than what I've already said.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Jun 28, 2014)

*Huawei honor 3C*

Hi...can we buy Huawei honor 3C ???  is it worthy to have with that technical specs???


----------



## banjara (Jun 28, 2014)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi...can we buy Huawei honor 3C ???  is it worthy to have with that technical specs???

Click to collapse



It's a good phone for it's price range. But I guess it's not proven in the market that much. If you can locate a service center in your area and you don't care too much about the developer support for your phone then you can go for it.
I had my eyes set on it but wanted to go for something safe so ended up buying a grand 2


----------



## johnthepig (Jun 28, 2014)

Looking for a phone with good developer support, meaning ROMs that are stable and still being updated with the new AOSP releases. I was eyeing the new Motorola Moto G LTE, until I saw there are no custom roms for it.
I currenty own an Samsung Galaxy S4 LTE, where there are very few and rather unstable roms to choose from, so I am hesitant to make the same mistake again.

The price range I'm looking for is about the same as the Moto G or a bit higher.
SD card slot is a must, as I like to store music on my phone. LTE isn't really a big deal for me.


----------



## liviuxxxxx (Jun 28, 2014)

Hello.  I have some pretty simple requirements :
-dual sim
-minimum 5'' and hd
- 900/2100 on 3g
That's all. 
I would have used gsmarena filters but doesn't have cChinese phones  
So what'scheapest phone with my rrequirements
Thanks


----------



## mhoss48 (Jun 28, 2014)

liviuxxxxx said:


> Hello.  I have some pretty simple requirements :
> -dual sim
> -minimum 5'' and hd
> - 900/2100 on 3g
> ...

Click to collapse



Check out Samsung Galaxy grand 1 duos and galaxy grand 2 duos is u can afford it 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## karthikus (Jun 28, 2014)

*Suggest me a tablet for < 300 USD*

I am planning to buy a android tablet for my mom which she will be taking back to her country. Her basic requirements are,
1. Video calling.
2. Movies
3. Web browsing and Mail

Wifi only tablets are fine. But i am looking for some tablet which is reliable that at least wont fail in the next 1 year. I have researched and found the following quite good.

1. asus transformer tf300
2. Lenovo Yoga 10
3. Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 (10.1-Inch, White) 2013 Model

Can anyone suggest me the one which could fit my requirements ? Also i am not sure whether to get a 8 inch or 10 inch tablet. As of now i am looking for 10 inch tablet my mother's major use will be Skype and movies. Any help appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Jun 29, 2014)

Guys........ HTC one m7 or nexus 5?? Please give some suggestions.....

Sent from my diabetic Nexus 4


----------



## alvster (Jun 29, 2014)

Give me an average price phone with good specs. (dual core, flash led. Clear screen. big internal storage. Sd card.) 

Sent from my Lenovo A516 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Rafostar (Jun 30, 2014)

Any device with 720p screen or higher is good!!!
Just make sure it has unlockable bootloader so U can OC it and remove thermal throttling:angel:


----------



## as400jockey (Jun 30, 2014)

*I dusted off my Droid X...*

I had finally caved because my Droid X2 was rebooting fairly often.  All stock, no root, no rom...

So I bought a Galaxy S4.  As the ink was drying I finally thought to ask "so... S4... when's the S5 coming out?".

"Next week" the guy says.

Oh.

THat's fine... it works fine.

THen I saw my pile of Droid X's and X2s.  I started loading up ROMs.  Took a little getting used to, but got the process down OK.

I had a tough time with the X2s running CM10.  Nav was very unhappy - useless.  Fairly frequent reboots.

I found out that CM11 was being tinkered with for my old DROID X.  I'm having a lot more fun with that.  It works very well. My only significant issue is that the BT headset doesn't work on phone calls.  Hoping for a fix there.  And my Vulkano tv watcher gizmo doesn't work.  

Had I known this, I wouldn't ahve bothered with the GS4.


----------



## johnthepig (Jun 30, 2014)

As for the GS4 I agree completely. Even worse it becomes if you live in Europe, where they released the S4 LTE-A with a different chipset so none of the existing ROMs work and the ones that are finally out now are still work-in-progress, because Samsung has not yet released 4.4 for that model. 
That's why I am looking at a replacement phone and no more Samsung phones. 

Sent from my GT-I9506 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## soberakoto (Jul 1, 2014)

*Help please.*

I'm thinking of purchasing my first android device (HTC EVO 3D). Please can anyone give me some advice on purchasing this phone. 
Thank You.


----------



## Outbreak42 (Jul 1, 2014)

*Looking for a last gen device*

Hello peeps, 

I'm looking for:
- Verizon device.
- $250-300 bucks devices off-contract.
- Rootable to freeze Verizon's garbage apps and disable entitlement check.

I've been looking between the Galaxy 4 S, the HTC One (M7) or the Moto X. 

Thank you for any suggestions. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Planterz (Jul 1, 2014)

soberakoto said:


> I'm thinking of purchasing my first android device (HTC EVO 3D).]Please can anyone give me some advice on purchasing this phone.
> Thank You.

Click to collapse



That's an old phone. I guess you can probably pick one up for cheap, but the specs are outdated, the data is slow (HSPA 14.4Mb/s), and it's stuck on 4.0 ICS (as far as I can tell). I don't know much about the 3D features, but I'm guessing they're not all that special, since it's the only phone that had them, and that was 3 years ago, so obviously it never caught on for _some_ reason.

---------- Post added at 03:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 PM ----------




Outbreak42 said:


> Hello peeps,
> 
> I'm looking for:
> - Verizon device.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, you're looking at older or used phones for those prices, as I'm sure you're aware.

The Droid Razr Maxx HD is rootable now, right? Even if the bootloader was never unlocked and it was updated from 4.1? I'm pretty sure I read that Towelroot can do it. Personally, that's the phone I'd go with. In March I had one for a few days as a warranty replacement for my Razr Maxx (not HD) because they ran out. Then I switched to T-Mobile and sold the HD Maxx on eBay for $275. Personally, if I were still with Verizon, I'd want that phone. Very well built, good "just right" size, HUGE battery (why I owned a Razr Maxx), 32GB built-in storage with microSD slot. I guess the processor is outdated though. You can find a used Droid Maxx for under $300, and I think Towelroot works.

I don't think you can root the Moto X from Verizon unless you get a Developers Edition or have it on an older version.

If the Motorola Droid Maxx's aren't your cup of tea, I'd go with the S4, if only for the fact that it has a removable battery and tons of accessories for it.


----------



## soberakoto (Jul 2, 2014)

Planterz said:


> That's an old phone. I guess you can probably pick one up for cheap, but the specs are outdated, the data is slow (HSPA 14.4Mb/s), and it's stuck on 4.0 ICS (as far as I can tell). I don't know much about the 3D features, but I'm guessing they're not all that special, since it's the only phone that had them, and that was 3 years ago, so obviously it never caught on for _some_ reason.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ok. Thank anyway.
But please can you suggest to me a mid-range android phone which has great specs and better battery life with a moderate price? @ planterz


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## 27techlover (Jul 2, 2014)

The z2 like all xperia devices had that overheating problems.. I bought the xperia z1 and same problem for me like xperia z.. My advice to u.. Buy lg g3.. Omg i love this phone !! 

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 AM ----------

Nexus 5 for sure 350$ price tag.. That is a win right there =D

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## BlackBurn98 (Jul 2, 2014)

*Go for the LG G3*



27techlover said:


> The z2 like all xperia devices had that overheating problems.. I bought the xperia z1 and same problem for me like xperia z.. My advice to u.. Buy lg g3.. Omg i love this phone !!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Totally agreed! LG G3 is a must although LG G2 is also a very great phone. I don't know if its just me but the keys at the back starting from the G2 feel very good and is something you wont find on phones these days.


----------



## Planterz (Jul 2, 2014)

soberakoto said:


> ok. Thank anyway.
> But please can you suggest to me a mid-range android phone which has great specs and better battery life with a moderate price? @ planterz

Click to collapse



Do you need LTE? If so, what country/carrier/band(s)? What's your price limit?


----------



## samhell (Jul 2, 2014)

Midrange? Go for a LG G2 (maybe used?). Its better then the most Midrange Phones out there, and you get it for a really good Price, because the Successor G3 is already out.


----------



## mhoss48 (Jul 2, 2014)

samhell said:


> Midrange? Go for a LG G2 (maybe used?). Its better then the most Midrange Phones out there, and you get it for a really good Price, because the Successor G3 is already out.

Click to collapse



I don't want to look like am defending a phone I have or be a fan boy. 
But since when was the G2 a midrange phone ?

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## |>/\nte (Jul 2, 2014)

mhoss48 said:


> I don't want to look like am defending a phone I have or be a fan boy.
> But since when was the G2 a midrange phone ?
> 
> Sent from my LG G2

Click to collapse



In my opinion, it isn't. It came out as lg's flagship, but since its successor came out, it's a high-end smartphone. It's still a great choise. A friend of mine bought the g2 2 weeks ago and he's very pleased with it.


----------



## soberakoto (Jul 2, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Do you need LTE? If so, what country/carrier/band(s)? What's your price limit?

Click to collapse



I think I would like to go without LTE for now because of my price and country. Please my price limit is $250.

---------- Post added at 05:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:53 PM ----------




samhell said:


> Midrange? Go for a LG G2 (maybe used?). Its better then the most Midrange Phones out there, and you get it for a really good Price, because the Successor G3 is already out.

Click to collapse



LG G2 is a great phone with wonderful design, awesome specs, great battery life. In my opinion I don't think it's a midrange phone but a very high-end phone, even looking at it's original price.


----------



## samhell (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm sorry, didn't mean to offend you all in any possible way. 

I just wanted to point out, that, before you buy a crappy midrange Phone, better buy a better Last-Year-Highend Phone for nearly the same amount of money.

I like the G2 pretty much, even that i don't own one.


----------



## mhoss48 (Jul 2, 2014)

samhell said:


> I'm sorry, didn't mean to offend you all in any possible way.
> 
> I just wanted to point out, that, before you buy a crappy midrange Phone, better buy a better Last-Year-Highend Phone for nearly the same amount of money.
> 
> I like the G2 pretty much, even that i don't own one.

Click to collapse



I didn't take any insult, and won't for a silly thing 
But u should have explained better my friend. 


Sent from my LG G2


----------



## Planterz (Jul 2, 2014)

soberakoto said:


> I think I would like to go without LTE for now because of my price and country. Please my price limit is $250

Click to collapse



Check out the Sony Xperia Sp. Dual core 1.7GHz Snapdragon S4 Pro and 1gb RAM, so it's still capable in the processing department, good 8mp camera, groovy notification bar, 720p 4.6" screen, and best of all, it has LTE and you can get it for just under $250. Just make sure you get the right version. The 5306 has North American bands, while the 5303 has European bands. The 5302 is HSPA+ only.

You can also get a new Nexus 4 16gb for about $225 shipped from HK. The Moto G is pretty good, but I'd spend the extra money for the N4 (faster, more RAM, better data speeds). The LTE Moto G I think only comes with US bands.


----------



## Karolus.Magnus (Jul 2, 2014)

*Best LG phone with Dual Sim*

I'm looking for the best LG phone with "dual sim" in the $200.99 range (without any contract). 

If it's needed, I might buy it in "used" condition


----------



## soberakoto (Jul 2, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Check out the Sony Xperia Sp. Dual core 1.7GHz Snapdragon S4 Pro and 1gb RAM, so it's still capable in the processing department, good 8mp camera, groovy notification bar, 720p 4.6" screen, and best of all, it has LTE and you can get it for just under $250. Just make sure you get the right version. The 5306 has North American bands, while the 5303 has European bands. The 5302 is HSPA  only.
> 
> You can also get a new Nexus 4 16gb for about $225 shipped from HK. The Moto G is pretty good, but I'd spend the extra money for the N4 (faster, more RAM, better data speeds). The LTE Moto G I think only comes with US bands.

Click to collapse



I would check out the Sony Xperia Sp. Because I don't like the idea of non-removable batteries. Never knew I could get LTE at this price range.
Anyway I really appreciate your time and the way and manner your responses towards me are. But please which version do you suggest.

---------- Post added at 10:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 PM ----------




samhell said:


> I'm sorry, didn't mean to offend you all in any possible way.
> 
> I just wanted to point out, that, before you buy a crappy midrange Phone, better buy a better Last-Year-Highend Phone for nearly the same amount of money.
> 
> I like the G2 pretty much, even that i don't own one.

Click to collapse



oh never mind, I wasn't offended in anyway. I just wanted to express my views and how I feel about the phone. Sorry if I made you felt that way.


----------



## Planterz (Jul 3, 2014)

soberakoto said:


> I would check out the Sony Xperia Sp. Because I don't like the idea of non-removable batteries. Never knew I could get LTE at this price range.
> Anyway I really appreciate your time and the way and manner your responses towards me are. But please which version do you suggest.

Click to collapse



That depends on where you are, and what band(s) your service provider uses. Another option might be a Samsung Galaxy S3. There's many different versions with different LTE band selections, intended for different markets.


----------



## doc_fx (Jul 3, 2014)

Hello guys.. I am planing to get the M8 in a couple of weeks. But i hv read real bad reviews about the camera. Can anyone who owns the phone share their experience and opinion on the same. I am confused between the m8 and e8. I am not gonna use the camera alot..but with the peice tag the m8 comes with i dont want to regret it later. Please advice.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## soberakoto (Jul 3, 2014)

Planterz said:


> That depends on where you are, and what band(s) your service provider uses. Another option might be a Samsung Galaxy S3. There's many different versions with different LTE band selections, intended for different markets.

Click to collapse



I checked the Sony Xperia sp. It has great specs but unfortunately for me, it uses a non-removable battery.


----------



## swo0sh (Jul 3, 2014)

android phones with a hardware keyboard are my favourites.... with no phone even with speech recognition or swift key you are able to write text as fast as with a hardware keyboard  i would never exchange it against a softkeyboard 

with a hardware keyboard you cant choose a better manufacturer than motorolla... motorolla gives you a clean open bootloader and an amazing developer support


----------



## maip (Jul 3, 2014)

Hey all,

I'm looking for a compact Android. I don't need the latest and most powerful hardware - mid-range would be fine.

*Size* - preferably smaller than Moto G/X - the most important thing.

*Screen* isn't that important, but it shouldn't scratch resistant - no protectors.

*Customization* support. At the very least CM (and root, obviously).

I don't care about camera quality, 4G/LTE or SD Card support.

Build quality should be good and battery life at least decent.

Price - If it's available in Canada, great, but I could probably order from the US. About $200 is preferred, $375 would be fine, and more than that is an option, but only if I really really like it. Most phones are way overpriced. Compare Moto X release and adjusted price - they still have a margin.

I'm not going to get Moto G because of this and Moto X has this. Xperia Z1 Compact is on the high end of price and I haven't checked for any issues yet. It's not that small.

Thanks in advance for any ideas.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 3, 2014)

maip said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm looking for a compact Android. I don't need the latest and most powerful hardware - mid-range would be fine.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What about moto e.
Gorilla glass 3, okayish cam, sd support too.
Quite cheap and perfectly in your budget. Build quality is good IMO.
And since it's Moto we're talking about with latest updates on the brim, support shouldn't be a problem at all.

Also I own a moto G myself and the problem you listed is once in a blue moon.
Actually in my case, it's been quite some months that I bought the phone and till date I've only experienced it once.
So I'd say you should go for it. 
Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## Planterz (Jul 3, 2014)

maip said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm looking for a compact Android.
> 
> <snip>

Click to collapse



Good, small Androids aren't exactly common.

vj_dustin suggested the Moto E. Good choice for your requirements. CM was just ported to it, although I can't comment on how stable it is at the moment. The 4.3" screen is smallish, but to be frank, the phone isn't all that small. Its height/width aren't horrible, but it's pretty thick. And frankly, you should really hold a Moto X in hand before dismissing it because of its size on paper. For its size it has a very large screen, and even though it's .41" thick at its thickest, it's much, much narrower at the edges because of its rounded back. It handles and carries very well for packing a 4.7" screen. And to be fair to the X and the G, the issues you pointed out are rare and covered by the one-year warranty.

You could check out the Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini. The 4.3" qHD AMOLED screen should be plenty for daily use, it's fairly compact, yet powerful enough for daily use. Size is smaller than the Moto G/X, and quite light and thin it's height/width. CM10.2 stable support, CM 11 nightlies, and it even has all the other crap that you don't care about like LTE support on both band 4 and 7 (the only bands Canadian providers use), microSD support, a decent camera, etc. I can't seem to find out how the heck you're supposed to buy one though. Google, Amazon, and eBay turn up diddly.

The Xperia Z1 Compact is the undisputed featherweight champ of the Android world. But yeah, it ain't cheap.


----------



## EmBeez (Jul 3, 2014)

*SG Note 2 OR Nexus 4*

Hi,

 I am going to purchase one of these phones.

I want my phone to be up to date with latest android so I preferred nexus 4, but I also love the S-Pen features of Note.

Really confused between these two phones.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## maip (Jul 4, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> What about moto e.
> Gorilla glass 3, okayish cam, sd support too.
> Quite cheap and perfectly in your budget. Build quality is good IMO.
> And since it's Moto we're talking about with latest updates on the brim, support shouldn't be a problem at all.
> ...

Click to collapse



I got the impression E was kinda low-level. Haven't seen it in person, but I think they may have cut too many corners. If the battery issue is very rare on G, I may reconsider it. My concern is that if it's hardware, it could get worse over time. Motorola released a software fix, but if I'm on CM, that wouldn't work apply, probably. Anyway, thanks for sharing your experiences.



Planterz said:


> Good, small Androids aren't exactly common.
> 
> vj_dustin suggested the Moto E. Good choice for your requirements. CM was just ported to it, although I can't comment on how stable it is at the moment. The 4.3" screen is smallish, but to be frank, the phone isn't all that small. Its height/width aren't horrible, but it's pretty thick. And frankly, you should really hold a Moto X in hand before dismissing it because of its size on paper. For its size it has a very large screen, and even though it's .41" thick at its thickest, it's much, much narrower at the edges because of its rounded back. It handles and carries very well for packing a 4.7" screen. And to be fair to the X and the G, the issues you pointed out are rare and covered by the one-year warranty.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'm basically picking from what's available, and nothing is really small. I did hold an X in hand - it's nice. They actually sell S4 mini here, but for a price I'd just add a bit to and get Z1C. Funny thing - so I'm put off by these little things about G and X, and Z1C has one too! Apparently, there are some tiny gaps of uneven size between the cover and the rest of it, and it's driving people mad. :laugh:


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 4, 2014)

maip said:


> I got the impression E was kinda low-level. Haven't seen it in person, but I think they may have cut too many corners. If the battery issue is very rare on G, I may reconsider it. My concern is that if it's hardware, it could get worse over time. Motorola released a software fix, but if I'm on CM, that wouldn't work apply, probably. Anyway, thanks for sharing your experiences.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm basically picking from what's available, and nothing is really small. I did hold an X in hand - it's nice. They actually sell S4 mini here, but for a price I'd just add a bit to and get Z1C. Funny thing - so I'm put off by these little things about G and X, and Z1C has one too! Apparently, there are some tiny gaps of uneven size between the cover and the rest of it, and it's driving people mad. :laugh:

Click to collapse



Ok, I'll give you an even better insight since I just bought my mom the Moto E yesterday. 

There is one major hardware fault. 
1. The power button is very very badly placed. You have to really push it in. Also I bought a silicon case and now need more push. 
2. Same for volume keys.

Except that the phone is overall great. Though I'd highly recommend going for the G over E.
Because my mom has very limited usage for the phone. Calls, sms, whatsapp, calendar. 
And it didn't stutter once. 
But I got a feeling like the dual core might bend under pressure, I might be wrong.
I'm saying this because I was setting an image as wallpaper in quickpic. And after I set the crop, it took like 2-3 secs to comply. And the image wasn't any high res hot shot, it was just 4-500kb.

So if you use high end games and apps, and cannot stand even mere seconds delay, go for a Quad core I.e. G.
Else E has no other flaw (at least till now).
Ps: Speaker volume on the e is exceptional. 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## Planterz (Jul 4, 2014)

maip said:


> IYeah, I'm basically picking from what's available, and nothing is really small. I did hold an X in hand - it's nice. They actually sell S4 mini here, but for a price I'd just add a bit to and get Z1C. Funny thing - so I'm put off by these little things about G and X, and Z1C has one too! Apparently, there are some tiny gaps of uneven size between the cover and the rest of it, and it's driving people mad. :laugh:

Click to collapse



My current phone is pretty small. It's very much a love/hate relationship. It's a Samsung Galaxy Light. Actually, I would recommend it to you, except for the complete lack of custom ROM support. It's only available through T-Mobile, but if you buy their phone's outright, you should be able to get it unlocked (especially since you're in Canada). You can get one brand-new off eBay for $110USD. The quad-core 1.4GHz with 1GB RAM does alright if you don't run your launcher too heavy, or mod it too much with Xposed modules. Stock, I was getting ~17500 with Antutu, but now I typically get ~15500-16000. It doesn't support band 7, but it does support band 4 for LTE (quad band GSM/UMTS). The screen's nothing spectacular, but it's perfectly adequate and not painful to look at.

The size is where the love/hate thing factors in the most. It's a tad thick, at .41" (10.3mm), but for a phone this cheap, I can't complain, and the battery is replaceable. Plus, at 2.48 x 4.78" (121.5 x 62.9mm), it's small in the pocket. It happens to fit perfectly within the inside coin pocket of my work slacks, so I barely feel it at work, and it's small enough that I have to continually check to make sure it's there when wearing my cargo shorts. But, ironically, its small size is also what I hate. When typing, the keyboard takes up half the screen and leaves very little left of the browser or text message window actually visible, and space in the notification tray and status bar is limited and precious, even with half the unneeded ones disabled through Xposed modules.

I plan on getting a much larger phone (or 2) in the near future - a Nexus 4 from a co-worker, and a OnePlus One, if/when I can get an invite for one. But I'll be keeping this small Galaxy Light as a back-up or for when I don't want to carry something so large. Good, small Androids are an almost completely neglected market. Most small ones are cheapos that are barely worth owning, and more frustrating than they're worth. IMO, only 3 small ones are worth owning for people that want something with higher performance: The Galaxy S4 Mini, the Droid Mini (only available through Verizon), and of course the Sony Z1 Compact. The rest of the "mini"s these days are every bit as large as the flaghships from a year ago.


----------



## Tarts5 (Jul 4, 2014)

maip said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm looking for a compact Android. I don't need the latest and most powerful hardware - mid-range would be fine.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, im looking for pretty much the same thing! Make sure you post the thing you find here too  
The only phone matching these criterias I have found so far is the Xiaomi MI2S, but its not more than a year old so im looking to maybe find something newer.


----------



## aleluq (Jul 4, 2014)

*Which one?*

Hi guys !
I was thinking of buying a new android phone and have limited money- 300-400 US$ And since my Galaxy Y wont get aany better i was thinking of dont look at the prices this is my problem  )
Nexus 5.
Sony Xperia Z.
Sony Xperia ZR.
Samsung Galaxy SIII i9305 2GB RAM MIND YOU!
Moto x.
All are good but i have no idea which one o buy .


----------



## mhoss48 (Jul 4, 2014)

aleluq said:


> Hi guys !
> I was thinking of buying a new android phone and have limited money- 300-400 US$ And since my Galaxy Y wont get aany better i was thinking of dont look at the prices this is my problem  )
> Nexus 5.
> Sony Xperia Z.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 5.

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## texaslegend (Jul 5, 2014)

*Replacing my water logged de moto x*

I took a swim with my DE Moto x last week and need a replacement that is fairly easy to root and one where I can load the xposed framework.  I am almost completely dependent on the tether bypass. I like the size of the moto x and the radio quality. I thought I'd get a nexus 5 until I realized it's not available on vzn.

Should I find new, old stock or ebay another de  moto x or is there another phone that's currently available that will meet the needs I have?

Thanks.


----------



## maip (Jul 5, 2014)

So I remembered there's a thanks button 



vj_dustin said:


> Ok, I'll give you an even better insight since I just bought my mom the Moto E yesterday.

Click to collapse



I need to find it locally. Size is good - like S4 mini, but wider (that's fine).



Planterz said:


> My current phone is pretty small. It's very much a love/hate relationship. It's a Samsung Galaxy Light. Actually, I would recommend it to you, except for the complete lack of custom ROM support.
> 
> -snip-
> 
> Good, small Androids are an almost completely neglected market. Most small ones are cheapos that are barely worth owning, and more frustrating than they're worth.

Click to collapse



That IS compact! I'd take it with a custom ROM. I'm hoping they'll come to their senses and start making more Z1cs, all of them. 



Tarts5 said:


> Hey, im looking for pretty much the same thing! Make sure you post the thing you find here too
> The only phone matching these criterias I have found so far is the Xiaomi MI2S, but its not more than a year old so im looking to maybe find something newer.

Click to collapse



My next phone to look into is the LG G2 mini. Pretty similar to Moto G size-wise and same cpu, etc. Resolution is lower, however, and it has Corning glass 2 and not 3. May not matter.


----------



## tyteen4a03 (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm looking at S5, M8 and Z2 right now. Which one of them will work with both North American and Eurasia LTE networks? The more it supports the merrier.

Am I missing other great choices for android phones that has global LTE coverage?


----------



## phazer11 (Jul 6, 2014)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=53740559&postcount=6190


Planterz said:


> $200 (or less) on contract can buy you any of the new flagships. If you're looking for something off-contract, look at used phones here on Swappa or on eBay, or look at the Moto G LTE for $220. Or refer to my previous advice. I can't really say much other than what I've already said.

Click to collapse



Well I'm looking for the one with the best camera and screen. I also noticed that ASUS has released a phone similar to the ASUS Transformer (which I like) anyone know if it's any good? I noticed the ROM section for it only has a handful of threads but I'm assuming that's due to it being released only recently.
http://www.att.com/shop/wireless/de...0000wbu00E&wtExtndSource=0614_nmob_nat_i_asus


----------



## S3R6PH (Jul 6, 2014)

*Best Android Device!*

Withone is the BEST?

I mean smartest, fastest, best supported, best hardware.........


----------



## mhoss48 (Jul 6, 2014)

S3R6PH said:


> Withone is the BEST?
> 
> I mean smartest, fastest, best supported, best hardware.........

Click to collapse



No such thing as smartest but 
LG g3 
HTC One M8
Samsung Galaxy s5 
Sony xperia z2

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## S3R6PH (Jul 6, 2014)

*Answer*



mhoss48 said:


> No such thing as smartest but
> LG g3
> HTC One M8
> Samsung Galaxy s5
> ...

Click to collapse



THX.

I think i will buy the new HTC.

It is easy to ROOT?


----------



## sam20e (Jul 6, 2014)

hello Friends

So now I wanted to get myself a new android device.. I have 3 device n mind but not really sure which one i should goto

1 ) Samsung Galaxy S5
2 ) LG G3
3 ) Sony Xperia Z2

I'm a sys admin and I need email sync to be done every 10-15min and drop box to be running all the time and also prefer good speed and camera quality. Which one you guys prefer?


----------



## js2892 (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm looking for a dual sim phone under Rs 14000.
Usage is not performance oriented, mainly for songs, camera,web browsing and other light apps.
Considerations are nokia xl and htc desire 516. I haven't used nokia's x series, so don't know much about it's psuedo-android OS and RAM is also 768mb.
HTC desire does not have USB-OTG and quite low internal memory(but it's not deal breaker)
Moto G is out of consideration due to some reasons.
Suggestions required.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 7, 2014)

sam20e said:


> hello Friends
> 
> So now I wanted to get myself a new android device.. I have 3 device n mind but not really sure which one i should goto
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The things you want can easily be found in even a mid range device.
But if you still want to spend this much amount, go for the Xperia z2.






js2892 said:


> I'm looking for a dual sim phone under Rs 14000.
> Usage is not performance oriented, mainly for songs, camera,web browsing and other light apps.
> Considerations are nokia xl and htc desire 516. I haven't used nokia's x series, so don't know much about it's psuedo-android OS and RAM is also 768mb.
> HTC desire does not have USB-OTG and quite low internal memory(but it's not deal breaker)
> ...

Click to collapse



Definitely not those pseudo Android nokia range. 
The HTC Desire 516 is a good device, but I don't know if it's available and it's price. 
Meanwhile why would you put the champ of this price range of of consideration? 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## sam20e (Jul 7, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> The things you want can easily be found in even a mid range device.
> But if you still want to spend this much amount, go for the Xperia z2.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I heard Z2 and G3 got heating problem, is that true?


----------



## Planterz (Jul 7, 2014)

sam20e said:


> I heard Z2 and G3 got heating problem, is that true?

Click to collapse



I've read that the G3 can overheat, which causes the screen to reduce brightness from 100 to 90%, I guess that QHD screen really draws a lot of power. As for the Z2, I've only read about overheating issues when it comes to 4K video recording, but that's true with all the phones with 4K video; either it overheats and the phone stops it, or it's limited for an amount of time so the phone doesn't overheat.


----------



## mhoss48 (Jul 7, 2014)

Planterz said:


> I've read that the G3 can overheat, which causes the screen to reduce brightness from 100 to 90%, I guess that QHD screen really draws a lot of power. As for the Z2, I've only read about overheating issues when it comes to 4K video recording, but that's true with all the phones with 4K video; either it overheats and the phone stops it, or it's limited for an amount of time so the phone doesn't overheat.

Click to collapse



All phones overheat
The G3 when heavy used overheat which makes the screen dim it self to cool security thing I think 
The Z2 overheats large sensor and glass back , S5 when taking a lot of pictures overheat (aunt owns one and I tried)
Even the Htc Overheats cuz of the metal back


Sent from my LG G2


----------



## sam20e (Jul 7, 2014)

mhoss48 said:


> All phones overheat
> The G3 when heavy used overheat which makes the screen dim it self to cool security thing I think
> The Z2 overheats large sensor and glass back , S5 when taking a lot of pictures overheat (aunt owns one and I tried)
> Even the Htc Overheats cuz of the metal back
> ...

Click to collapse



I always use samsung so my 1st pref is samsung s5.. you said you tried that before. hows overall performance?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## js2892 (Jul 7, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> Definitely not those pseudo Android nokia range.
> The HTC Desire 516 is a good device, but I don't know if it's available and it's price.
> Meanwhile why would you put the champ of this price range of of consideration?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



The phone is for a relative and where they live there is no motorola service center within the city. As phone is intended for long use, this is why Moto G is out of consideration. Meanwhile HTC desire 516 is available for 13999 on ebay,amazon and snapdeal. The phone seems to decent but there are no reviews online(because it was released just a week ago). Looks like I'll have to check the phone myself at a HTC showroom.


----------



## mhoss48 (Jul 7, 2014)

sam20e said:


> I always use samsung so my 1st pref is samsung s5.. you said you tried that before. hows overall performance?

Click to collapse



Pretty smooth rlly, a bit of stutter but better than before (stock)
But as I said overheats quickly when using the camera for more than 5mins 
I say go for it 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## Dhiraj (Jul 7, 2014)

stranghero said:


> i will try Nokia X

Click to collapse



Don't go for it.


----------



## Ahmed Xperia p (Jul 7, 2014)

Planterz said:


> I've read that the G3 can overheat, which causes the screen to reduce brightness from 100 to 90%, I guess that QHD screen really draws a lot of power.

Click to collapse



You got it wrong somehow. Actually overheat doesn't cause the lower brightness in fact limiters come in to play and limit the screen brightness in order to prevent device from overheating. All LG high end devices are designed like this.

Sent from my LG-E975 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## boomerbsg (Jul 8, 2014)

normally don't ask this. 
I'm going to Verizon tomorrow to change my contract, and I'm gonna get on their edge program, trade in my note 2 for either a note 3, or a S5..

just want to hear if anyone's done this, or which would you get? the S5's attractive to me for its 16meg camera, but i'm sure the 13 on the note 3 is sufficient..Also partial to custom roms, but they both look about even in that department, safestrap etc..


thanks

*update* went with the S5.. but i have 2 weeks to pay $35 restock fee and fetch me that note 3 if i'm so inclined.. so far, i'm good with it, the lesser size is very noticeable in my hand, but so far so good.. now to read up on roms


----------



## GaspRulez (Jul 8, 2014)

I have a Nexus 4, but i hate the Nexus stock experience (google experience?) so, enne i bought it i rooted the device, and some days later i flashed a custom rom. Now i don't know why, but i Wanda change my phone, what could i buy? Ano the Nexus? I just want to flash a custom rom, nothing more.. But i don't wanna lose the warranty.... I think i have to wait the Nexus 6 :/


----------



## simple_fear85 (Jul 8, 2014)

boomerbsg said:


> normally don't ask this.
> I'm going to Verizon tomorrow to change my contract, and I'm gonna get on their edge program, trade in my note 2 for either a note 3, or a S5..
> 
> just want to hear if anyone's done this, or which would you get? the S5's attractive to me for its 16meg camera, but i'm sure the 13 on the note 3 is sufficient..Also partial to custom roms, but they both look about even in that department, safestrap etc..
> ...

Click to collapse



Note three looks like a nice phone. i think I will be holding off till the note 4 comes out.

---------- Post added at 12:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 PM ----------




GaspRulez said:


> I have a Nexus 4, but i hate the Nexus stock experience (google experience?) so, enne i bought it i rooted the device, and some days later i flashed a custom rom. Now i don't know why, but i Wanda change my phone, what could i buy? Ano the Nexus? I just want to flash a custom rom, nothing more.. But i don't wanna lose the warranty.... I think i have to wait the Nexus 6 :/

Click to collapse



If you want the flashing experience and romming go for the lg g2 or wait till the g3 comes out. those are phones to have


----------



## GaspRulez (Jul 8, 2014)

simple_fear85 said:


> Note three looks like a nice phone. i think I will be holding off till the note 4 comes out.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For the warranty? Have those phones the same of the lg nexus phones?


----------



## simple_fear85 (Jul 8, 2014)

GaspRulez said:


> For the warranty? Have those phones the same of the lg nexus phones?

Click to collapse



They are pretty much the same as the nexus lines, but battery is better on the G2 sides.


----------



## GaspRulez (Jul 8, 2014)

simple_fear85 said:


> They are pretty much the same as the nexus lines, but battery is better on the G2 sides.

Click to collapse



Thank you for your advice


----------



## Jack Malleus (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm trying to decide between an EVGA Tegra Note 7 or a Dell Venue 8. Any recommendations?


----------



## griffin_1 (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm looking at the HTC m8 and Sony z2 but I'm not sure which one to buy. 
The z2 has better camera and also it has the unlock button on the side like I like and I'm used to, and a dedicated camera button which is nice.  But I do like the m8 design better. 

Which one do you guys advice? Also, what about development? The m8 seems like a more popular phone, so maybe it will have more mods to it and even roms


----------



## nifty_mats (Jul 9, 2014)

griffin_1 said:


> I'm looking at the HTC m8 and Sony z2 but I'm not sure which one to buy.
> The z2 has better camera and also it has the unlock button on the side like I like and I'm used to, and a dedicated camera button which is nice.  But I do like the m8 design better.
> 
> Which one do you guys advice? Also, what about development? The m8 seems like a more popular phone, so maybe it will have more mods to it and even roms

Click to collapse



Both are winners IMO. But, if u ask me Z2 is better. I've used both fones side-by-side & I found Z2's performance to be better! One m8 lags just a lil bit while Z2 is buttery smooth.

Sent from my Sony Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JackDCalloway (Jul 9, 2014)

Hey guys,  looking for a table but don't know what to buy.  Doesn't have to be a high end flagship device,  should have solid specs and custom roms ergo xda supported 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hjli (Jul 9, 2014)

*Device 101*

Bigest screen: Samsung note 3 or mega
Easy to use: Android advance user, IOS average user.
Best bang for the buck: Nexus 7
Best bang for the buck wold wide: XiaoMi


----------



## aakash1996 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi! I am looking for a phone with good developer support and great performance. Price no bar. Personally I was considering Xperia z2 or z1. But if any other phone is better please advice me.


----------



## griffin_1 (Jul 9, 2014)

nifty_mats said:


> Both are winners IMO. But, if u ask me Z2 is better. I've used both fones side-by-side & I found Z2's performance to be better! One m8 lags just a lil bit while Z2 is buttery smooth.
> 
> Sent from my Sony Z1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank you for your help!
I can find "problems" in both of them and advantages in both of them. The z2 does seem to have better specs in terms of camera(20mp, great photos, video and 4k) and ram, but its a bit bigger(but that can be good for a bigger screen) and im guessing its kind of a fingerprint magnet on the back for the black version.
I do like the htc m8 design, except for the 2nd camera that doesnt look good there and the power/unlock button on the top. Then there is also the camera that is just 4MP, even though its a different kind of 4MP sensor, its still 4MP and some detail is lost when zooming,etc. However, is less fringerprint prone and from the reviews people say is more comfortable to hold.

So, i can find both good and bad on the devices lol And they are priced the same in my carrier, so i can't even use price as a fact. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## xXsquirr3lsXx (Jul 10, 2014)

Hey guys! Looking to buy myself an Android Tablet soon! Im looking for a tablet that has an unlockable bootloader (Custom ROMs, Recoveries, ETC.) Good performance, max price $400.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## teddyd3vil (Jul 10, 2014)

*Small*

Looking for android phone with 3.5 inch screen but 
4.4 KitKat or above
supports LTE 
300 ppi or HD 720p 
5 megapixel rear camera, existing front camera
at least 8gb internal storage and supports external sd cards OR 16gb internal storage
does not lag --> not sure what i need to ensure it doesn't lag, but happy with current phone with 1GB ram, 1.2 GHz CPU, and Snapdragon Qualcomm 400 processor


----------



## rohitarora27 (Jul 10, 2014)

Jack Malleus said:


> I'm trying to decide between an EVGA Tegra Note 7 or a Dell Venue 8. Any recommendations?

Click to collapse



evga tegra note 7  ... try waiting up for the new nexus tablet 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 AM ----------




JackDCalloway said:


> Hey guys,  looking for a table but don't know what to buy.  Doesn't have to be a high end flagship device,  should have solid specs and custom roms ergo xda supported
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



what better than nexus 7 or nexus 10 depending upon your size like 
they both offer custom roms and uncountable tweaks 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Karolus.Magnus (Jul 10, 2014)

xXsquirr3lsXx said:


> Hey guys! Looking to buy myself an Android Tablet soon! Im looking for a tablet that has an unlockable bootloader (Custom ROMs, Recoveries, ETC.) Good performance, max price $400.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Wait for the Nexus 8 (aka Nexus 9)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Jul 11, 2014)

teddyd3vil said:


> Looking for android phone with 3.5 inch screen but
> 4.4 KitKat or above
> supports LTE
> 300 ppi or HD 720p
> ...

Click to collapse



Check your dreams, because that phone does not exist in the real world.

To my knowledge, there aren't any 3.5" HD/"Retina" Androids. Most, if not all 3.5" Androids are cheapos with low res screens and horrible other specs. Including a lack of LTE. There's a couple 4" LTE capable phones, but the ones I'm aware of are carrier specific, such as the Galaxy Light through T-Mobile, or The LG Optimus F3, with is through Sprint. Both have 480x800 screens (233ppi). The Droid Mini is a very nice phone with a 4.3" 720p screen and LTE, but only through Verizon. The undisputed king of smaller Androids is the Sony Xperia X1 Compact, also with a 4.3" 720p screen. EDIT: The HTC One Mini (M7) and Rezound have the same screens. So do a few Sony's (although the actual screen type differs).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_high-definition_smartphone_displays

Of course, there's the iPhone 4S, which has all the specs you want. But I'd be committing sacrilege to suggest that here.


----------



## VTCruzer (Jul 12, 2014)

*New Phone?*

I'm on Verizon and grabbing a smartphone for the first time. Narrowed it down to LG G2 or Droid Maxx. I know the Maxx has better battery life and the G2 takes better pictures, but how are they compared performance and feel-wise? Thanks in advance for any help!

EDIT: I'm not rooting whatever the new phone is btw. Thanks again!


----------



## Karolus.Magnus (Jul 12, 2014)

Let me refine my inquiry. 

Which LG phones do you recommend according to these requirements? Note: It can be used

Musts:
Dual SIM
5mp (or better) camera
4" minimum screen size 
1.0 ghz (or faster) CPU 
JellyBean 4.1 (or higher version)
3G (LTE optional) 
2.5 GB minimum (available) internal storage
32gb (or bigger) MicroSD supported

Maximum price US$200.00

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## teddyd3vil (Jul 12, 2014)

*obscure brands?*



Planterz said:


> Check your dreams, because that phone does not exist in the real world.
> 
> To my knowledge, there aren't any 3.5" HD/"Retina" Androids. Most, if not all 3.5" Androids are cheapos with low res screens and horrible other specs. Including a lack of LTE. There's a couple 4" LTE capable phones, but the ones I'm aware of are carrier specific, such as the Galaxy Light through T-Mobile, or The LG Optimus F3, with is through Sprint. Both have 480x800 screens (233ppi). The Droid Mini is a very nice phone with a 4.3" 720p screen and LTE, but only through Verizon. The undisputed king of smaller Androids is the Sony Xperia X1 Compact, also with a 4.3" 720p screen. EDIT: The HTC One Mini (M7) and Rezound have the same screens. So do a few Sony's (although the actual screen type differs).
> 
> Of course, there's the iPhone 4S, which has all the specs you want. But I'd be committing sacrilege to suggest that here.

Click to collapse



I actually am looking for a cheapo phone but also with those specs, are my expectations too high?? I'm aware that the major brands don't carry such phones but was hoping someone would know of such a phone from a less well known brand:laugh: Thanks anyway! I currently have the Samsung Galaxy Ace 3 LTE, which has a 4" screen and 480x800 display, 233 ppi like the F3 and Galaxy Light. What does carrier specific mean? I'm not from the US. Also I think you mean the Xperia Z1 compact? That and the S4 Mini, One Mini, Rezound and Droid Mini all sound good (especially droid mini since it's cheap!), but i was hoping for something smaller  Which other Sonys have the same screen? Just curious, only knew about z1 compact.

---------- Post added at 05:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 PM ----------




Karolus.Magnus said:


> Let me refine my inquiry.
> 
> Which LG phones do you recommend according to these requirements? Note: It can be used
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



According to prices from amazon
LG Optimus F7
both JB, LTE, 5MP, support 32 GB microsd
F7 - 1.5 GHz/4.7"/8GB internal storage $199

Current price unknown, but could be cheap now because released in 2013
F5 - 1.5 GHz/4.3"/8GB internal storage $285 at first release (no fm radio)

If you're willing to use int2ext to expand internal memory by using micro sd card, can consider 
F3 - 1.2 GHz/4"/1.24GB available internal storage $79
F6 - 1.2 GHz/4.5"/4 GB internal storage $99

Not sure if those phones are still available because they're rather old so if willing to spend $100 more AND use int2ext,
L70 - KK, same as F6 otherwise, 1.5 GB available internal storage $299


----------



## Karolus.Magnus (Jul 12, 2014)

---------- Post added at 05:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 PM ----------


teddyd3vil said:


> According to prices from amazon
> LG Optimus F7
> both JB, LTE, 5MP, support 32 GB microsd
> F7 - 1.5 GHz/4.7"/8GB internal storage $199
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, but, I think those aren't dual sim, right? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Jul 12, 2014)

teddyd3vil said:


> I actually am looking for a cheapo phone but also with those specs, are my expectations too high??

Click to collapse



Probably. Some sacrifice will have to be made when it comes to your preferences.



> I'm aware that the major brands don't carry such phones but was hoping someone would know of such a phone from a less well known brand:laugh: Thanks anyway!

Click to collapse



If indeed such a phone exists from some obscure brand, I can pretty much guarantee you that it won't have LTE and if by some miracle it does, it'll probably only work on Chinese or other common SE Asia bands. It'll also most likely be a hunkojunk.



> What does carrier specific mean? I'm not from the US.

Click to collapse



I mean the phone is exclusive to a specific carrier. In the US (and Canada - don't know about Mexico or Central America), typically a customer buys a phone "on contract" which means they only pay a fraction for the phone up front (or even get it "free"), and the remaining cost of the phone over the next 2 years as part of the monthly bill. To entice customers to switch or stay with them, carriers will contract manufacturers to produce a phone to their own specs. The Droid line, for example, is exclusive to Verizon.



> Also I think you mean the Xperia Z1 compact?

Click to collapse



That's what I said. 



> That and the S4 Mini, One Mini, Rezound and Droid Mini all sound good (especially droid mini since it's cheap!), but i was hoping for something smaller

Click to collapse



The Droid Mini is quite a nice phone. It's actually smaller than your Ace 3 (same height, but thinner and narrower). The kevlar body is awesome. I especially like the way the red one looks. It has the same speedy internals that the Moto X has, and owners of the Moto X are typically impressed with how quick it is, despite being "only" a dual-core 1.7GHz S4.

But being exclusive to Verizon, it only works for them. Although, theoretically, since all Verizon phones are "World Phones", it _should_ work outside the US on other networks with the right SIM, but the catch is that you'll only get 3G speeds (maybe only 2G). You can get one new off eBay for $250, less for used. From what I understand, you don't need it to be unlocked, since once you've put a SIM in from another country and use that SIM's network, the phone will be "unlocked".

The Rezound was also Verizon specific, so it'll have the same limitations outside the US as the Droid Mini. It's also quite old, but frankly, its specs aren't that shabby compared to many low-to-mid end devices these days. And you can get one for $130 off eBay.

The HTC One Mini (M7) isn't a bad phone, but it's only "mini" compared to the full-sized M7; the front-facing speakers, while cool, make the phone pretty large despite the 4.3" screen. Don't bother with the M8 Mini. The specs are mediocre, and it's basically the same as the full-sized M7, which has far better specs and a larger, superior screen. The M8 Mini does have the microSD slot though.



> Which other Sonys have the same screen? Just curious, only knew about z1 compact.]

Click to collapse



The best/newest of them is the Xperia V, and it's about 2 years old. Nice phone though, if a bit dated. Updatable to 4.3, LTE on bands 1,3,5,7, 42.2Mb/S HSPA+, dual core S4+ 1.5GHz, microSD slot, and 13MP camera. It's a bit chubbier than you're looking for though. $200 on eBay. The Xperia SP is only a bit bigger (but thinner) than the V, and has newer specs and .3" bigger screen.

The Xperia Z1 Compact is the best small Android out there. Its specs make absolutely no compromises. It also works on 8 LTE bands, so no matter where you go in the world, you should be able find prepaid SIM that'll work. But you're definitely paying for it; $420 on eBay. Cheaper than its bigger brothers though. Perhaps when the rumored Z3 Compact comes out (September?) the Z1C will drop in price.

What country are you in, and what provider do you use? If I knew what LTE band(s) you'd need, I might be able to help you further.


----------



## teddyd3vil (Jul 12, 2014)

*Optimus L Series*



Karolus.Magnus said:


> ---------- Post added at 05:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 PM ----------
> 
> 
> Thanks, but, I think those aren't dual sim, right?
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, yes, sorry didn't see the dual sim for some reason. You can try the optimus Lseries instead, particularly L5 II and L7 II, but the internal storage for both is only 4gb, not sure how much is available for user but some website says 2.4GB for the L7 II and shouldn't be that far off for the L5 II. The L70 above also comes with dual sim.

If you would consider a brand other than LG The Xiaomi Redmi series is perfect for your needs

---------- Post added 13th July 2014 at 12:14 AM ---------- Previous post was 12th July 2014 at 11:42 PM ----------




> If indeed such a phone exists from some obscure brand, I can pretty much guarantee you that it won't have LTE and if by some miracle it does, it'll probably only work on Chinese or other common SE Asia bands. It'll also most likely be a hunkojunk.

Click to collapse



Was hoping for a miracle like xiaomi, except with LTE and a small size 



> The Droid Mini is quite a nice phone. It's actually smaller than your Ace 3 (same height, but thinner and narrower). The kevlar body is awesome. I especially like the way the red one looks. It has the same speedy internals that the Moto X has, and owners of the Moto X are typically impressed with how quick it is, despite being "only" a dual-core 1.7GHz S4.

Click to collapse



my ideal size is actually the htc wildfire s, too bad it has a lousy processor and ram and doesn't support LTE. even if htc comes up with another wildfire s successor, i doubt it will be as small, sadly. I checked out the LTE bands and turns out my country only supports 1800 and 2600 LTE, so no droid mini for me. Or will it be unusable here even if i had 2100 because of some limitation from verizon?



> The Rezound was also Verizon specific, so it'll have the same limitations outside the US as the Droid Mini. It's also quite old, but frankly, its specs aren't that shabby compared to many low-to-mid end devices these days. And you can get one for $130 off eBay.
> 
> The HTC One Mini (M7) isn't a bad phone, but it's only "mini" compared to the full-sized M7; the front-facing speakers, while cool, make the phone pretty large despite the 4.3" screen. Don't bother with the M8 Mini. The specs are mediocre, and it's basically the same as the full-sized M7, which has far better specs and a larger, superior screen. The M8 Mini does have the microSD slot though.

Click to collapse



My experience with the wildfire s was actually pretty bad, the touch screen digitizer all but broke down completely after only a year of use, and other people with budget htcs report the same problems. Anyway, don't really trust htc 



> The best/newest of them is the Xperia V, and it's about 2 years old. Nice phone though, if a bit dated. Updatable to 4.3, LTE on bands 1,3,5,7, 42.2Mb/S HSPA+, dual core S4+ 1.5GHz, microSD slot, and 13MP camera. It's a bit chubbier than you're looking for though. $200 on eBay. The Xperia SP is only a bit bigger (but thinner) than the V, and has newer specs and .3" bigger screen.
> 
> The Xperia Z1 Compact is the best small Android out there. Its specs make absolutely no compromises. It also works on 8 LTE bands, so no matter where you go in the world, you should be able find prepaid SIM that'll work. But you're definitely paying for it; $420 on eBay. Cheaper than its bigger brothers though. Perhaps when the rumored Z3 Compact comes out (September?) the Z1C will drop in price.

Click to collapse



Wow, the xperia V sounds good, wonder why I didn't research on it before buying ace 3? i'd have preferred it, even with it's larger size, because of the water resistance. maybe it was too old by then and weren't in any of the physical shops. i considered Xperia SP but didnt like the size still, haha I'm really picky about this. Wow, I look forward to the release of Z3C, both because the Z1C's price will drop and I want to see how much better smaller phones can get. 

Thanks so much for your in depth info and sorry for the excessive quotes!


----------



## Davitos (Jul 12, 2014)

Looking for a cheap chinese phone with good audio quality and camera/video


----------



## [email protected] D€\/¡! (Jul 13, 2014)

can i go for unlocked Samsung galaxy s4 or nexus 4/5.
will i be able to install any custom Rom on it like cyanogenmod?


----------



## sbektic (Jul 13, 2014)

*What is the best phablet at the moment?*

What is the best phablet at the moment?


----------



## Mizraab (Jul 13, 2014)

Since LG G3 is in the market which fone should one buy from the list

1. Note 3
2. HTC One (M8)
3. LG G3
4. Xperia Z3
5. Galaxy S5

 I am not interested in looks i want top notch glitch and lag free fone with no heating up issues. Is LG G3 a good fone? I am into using a lot of apps and games so the battery should be good too.

thanks.


----------



## sbektic (Jul 13, 2014)

Mizraab said:


> Since LG G3 is in the market which fone should one buy from the list
> 
> 1. Note 3
> 2. HTC One (M8)
> ...

Click to collapse



I would wait for Note 4.


----------



## defttt (Jul 14, 2014)

Hey guys! I am looking to replace an old (hard bricked) Nexus 7 (2012) tablet (It's a long story, but basically I dropped it from a high place and the screen broke. I ordered a new screen and digitizer and when I put it back together, the screen won't turn on. The battery is for sure not dead and I have connected it to my computer. My computer recognizes it and I can explore whatever is on the SD card, which was nothing because I had flashed a new ROM on it and cleaned my SD card before I dropped it. I know that it is probably booting into Android, but the screen won't turn on. I have looked into it and as it looks, I am in quite a fix; hence looking to get a new tablet.) I am willing to spend 200-300 USD max. and have been looking around a bit but haven't settled on any single tablet, but generally speaking what I want in a tablet is:

Wifi only, no cell connectivity. I can tether my phone for that.
32 GB of storage
Easily rooted
Able to have a custom ROM and recovery
Fast CPU and GPU for mobile gaming (I really have no preference of Qualcomm over Nvidia but I have seen that those snapdragons are warp speed fast)
I really don't have a preference for screen size, but my budget will limit that anyway. I am eager to hear what you guys have to say!


----------



## PhilipTD (Jul 14, 2014)

Any truth to this? 

http://youtu.be/_ffrngtnfmA


----------



## phillytemptation (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm currently using a galaxy s4 but my screen cracked. Thinking about just giving it to my cousin and picking up either an LG g2 or droid Maxx. Looking for something that has great battery life and both seem comparable. Although I'm curious if the Maxx will go for a lot longer on a custom room. Any thoughts on which I should go for? 

Edit - should also mention that it looks like the g2 is going for cheaper on eBay right now. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Karolus.Magnus (Jul 14, 2014)

defttt said:


> Hey guys! I am looking to replace an old (hard bricked) Nexus 7 (2012) tablet (It's a long story, but basically I dropped it from a high place and the screen broke. I ordered a new screen and digitizer and when I put it back together, the screen won't turn on. The battery is for sure not dead and I have connected it to my computer. My computer recognizes it and I can explore whatever is on the SD card, which was nothing because I had flashed a new ROM on it and cleaned my SD card before I dropped it. I know that it is probably booting into Android, but the screen won't turn on. I have looked into it and as it looks, I am in quite a fix; hence looking to get a new tablet.) I am willing to spend 200-300 USD max. and have been looking around a bit but haven't settled on any single tablet, but generally speaking what I want in a tablet is:
> 
> Wifi only, no cell connectivity. I can tether my phone for that.
> 32 GB of storage
> ...

Click to collapse



If you can spend money in the $300-ish dollar range, wait for the new Nexus tablet. I don't want to sound like a scratched vinyl record, but the truth must be said as many times is needed. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## defttt (Jul 14, 2014)

Karolus.Magnus said:


> If you can spend money in the $300-ish dollar range, wait for the new Nexus tablet. I don't want to sound like a scratched vinyl record, but the truth must be said as many times is needed.

Click to collapse



First off, I'd like to thank you for replying so quickly. Rarely ever do I go on a forum and get a reply within the same day. Anyway, I suppose there has been a bit of a rumor going around that Google is going to make a Nexus 8 Device, but how much better will it be than the 2013 version of the Nexus 7? 


        The Nexus 7 (2013) gets a solid 10562 in 3Dmark's Ice Storm Unlimited and 5847 in quadrant. Although those scores are high, and I like the design of the new Nexus 7, I have been looking at the Samsung Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4. I haven't looked at any in-depth performance comparisons just yet, but I just want to know if it will really be worth the wait. 
    

*Summary:* The 2nd generation Nexus 7 blows the first generation out of the water, is there any reason to believe that this rumored "Nexus 8" will do the same?


----------



## griffin_1 (Jul 14, 2014)

griffin_1 said:


> I'm looking at the HTC m8 and Sony z2 but I'm not sure which one to buy.
> The z2 has better camera and also it has the unlock button on the side like I like and I'm used to, and a dedicated camera button which is nice.  But I do like the m8 design better.
> 
> Which one do you guys advice?

Click to collapse



Any more feedback on which one to pick? Now *im also considering the Oneplus One* ( unsure about the size, maybe its to big for me but i will see) and the *s5* ( its a 50$ more than the m8 and z2 but if its worth it i will invest that extra money?


----------



## satyawan0307 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Htc 816 or Siny Xperia z*

hello friends i want to buy phone between htc 816 and sony xperia z and i dont want to replace it within comming nxt 2 years:silly: ........so plzzz tell me which will be best for me as both the phones are at same price in my country .......and i am fine with rooting the phone after end of companies update to phone :fingers-crossed:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 14, 2014)

phillytemptation said:


> I'm currently using a galaxy s4 but my screen cracked. Thinking about just giving it to my cousin and picking up either an LG g2 or droid Maxx. Looking for something that has great battery life and both seem comparable. Although I'm curious if the Maxx will go for a lot longer on a custom room. Any thoughts on which I should go for?
> 
> Edit - should also mention that it looks like the g2 is going for cheaper on eBay right now.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



LG G2 is a significant update over the Droid Maxx, and the fact that it's available cheaper is shocking!
Definitely go for it. People have appreciated it's battery life quite often.
Also if battery is your sole need, might wanna consider Moto G too.
It's not as powerful as the above two, but I've seen my dad pull it 2-3 days on one charge (3-4hr SOT, 1-2hr voice calls)



griffin_1 said:


> Any more feedback on which one to pick? Now *im also considering the Oneplus One* ( unsure about the size, maybe its to big for me but i will see) and the *s5* ( its a 50$ more than the m8 and z2 but if its worth it i will invest that extra money?

Click to collapse



OnePlus One is quite far from reality, it keeps running into manufacturing snags and other delays.
So waiting for it might pay soon, or might pay an year later. Also it's an invite only thing for now, don't know what's up with that.
Anyhow, between S5, Z2 & M8, it's a tough call because they're all the current flagships of 3 prevalent companies.
None of the 3 will have the slightest performance issues,

But from what I've read around, S5 is the least favored (gimmicky heart sensor stuff, same old crap design, now in band-aid form, plasticky feel)
The Z2 is the camera friendly's favorite.
The HTC is quite favored, due to it's classy body, great speakers and Sense UI.
Al of them have heavy powered chipsets, so will heat a bit when overused or while gaming, some say HTC heats more due to the metal body. It's nothing you should base your decision on though.

So pick your device based on your use.



satyawan0307 said:


> hello friends i want to buy phone between htc 816 and sony xperia z and i dont want to replace it within comming nxt 2 years:silly: ........so plzzz tell me which will be best for me as both the phones are at same price in my country .......and i am fine with rooting the phone after end of companies update to phone :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Among the 2, Xperia Z is better, but it's older, which means Kitkat might be probably it's last update.
So if you don't mind slapping CM's Android L, CM12 I think, get the Z.


----------



## Karolus.Magnus (Jul 14, 2014)

defttt said:


> First off, I'd like to thank you for replying so quickly. Rarely ever do I go on a forum and get a reply within the same day. Anyway, I suppose there has been a bit of a rumor going around that Google is going to make a Nexus 8 Device, but how much better will it be than the 2013 version of the Nexus 7?
> 
> 
> The Nexus 7 (2013) gets a solid 10562 in 3Dmark's Ice Storm Unlimited and 5847 in quadrant. Although those scores are high, and I like the design of the new Nexus 7, I have been looking at the Samsung Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4. I haven't looked at any in-depth performance comparisons just yet, but I just want to know if it will really be worth the wait.
> ...

Click to collapse



For example, among the many upgrades, the new Nexus tablet is supposed to be 64-bit. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## griffin_1 (Jul 14, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> OnePlus One is quite far from reality, it keeps running into manufacturing snags and other delays.
> So waiting for it might pay soon, or might pay an year later. Also it's an invite only thing for now, don't know what's up with that.
> Anyhow, between S5, Z2 & M8, it's a tough call because they're all the current flagships of 3 prevalent companies.
> None of the 3 will have the slightest performance issues,
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for your detailed reply.
The s5 is not my favorite either, the construction, design and ui, its just all the same and i probably wouldn't feel like a new experience since im using a s3 now. Also the flaps for the usb would annoy me so i would probably need to remove those or try to get a qi case(whcih are expensive.) Only considered the s5 because of the camera, it has been showing some good results from what i have seen.

My problem with the z2 is the overheating, it seems to cause to much heat when using even other apps and functions besides the 4k recording - even in regular photos or 1080p video sometimes. I haven't read as much complains on the htc, maybe it doesn't heat up as much as the z2 but like you said, its a noticible heat because of the metal.
Its not easy lol


----------



## satyawan0307 (Jul 14, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> LG G2 is a significant update over the Droid Maxx, and the fact that it's available cheaper is shocking!
> Definitely go for it. People have appreciated it's battery life quite often.
> Also if battery is your sole need, might wanna consider Moto G too.
> It's not as powerful as the above two, but I've seen my dad pull it 2-3 days on one charge (3-4hr SOT, 1-2hr voice calls)
> ...

Click to collapse



in my region only dual sim version of htc 816 is available.......so in future will i see any custom roms for this dual sim version,as i have seen lots of developers dont support usually dual sim phone


----------



## sbektic (Jul 14, 2014)

I think note 3 is the best


----------



## defttt (Jul 14, 2014)

Karolus.Magnus said:


> For example, among the many upgrades, the new Nexus tablet is supposed to be 64-bit.

Click to collapse



What are the implications of having a 64-bit processor other than being able to assign more than 4GB of ram? I know that most desktop processors today are 64 bit, but what kind of performance increases (other than the most obvious RAM allocation issue) does this imply?


----------



## martijnn2 (Jul 15, 2014)

The xiaomi mi pad would be my choice if i have to buy a new tablet

Sent from my HM 1SW using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jaw2floor (Jul 15, 2014)

*snip*


----------



## Karolus.Magnus (Jul 15, 2014)

defttt said:


> What are the implications of having a 64-bit processor other than being able to assign more than 4GB of ram? I know that most desktop processors today are 64 bit, but what kind of performance increases (other than the most obvious RAM allocation issue) does this imply?

Click to collapse



64-bit processes by their own nature, apart from any RAM size, are much considerable faster than 32-bit ones. 

Any higher bit is a must for speed lovers. This is a fact in how computers work,  be it also in mobile computing. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sumankishan (Jul 15, 2014)

*go for android phones*

go for android phone. moto g and moto X are becoming rage with their great looks nand reasonable pricing.





KidCarter93 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This thread is a continuation of this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## cacing32 (Jul 15, 2014)

sumankishan said:


> go for android phone. moto g and moto X are becoming rage with their great looks nand reasonable pricing.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately moto g doesnt have extra slot for storage (memory card)


----------



## TiTAN-O-One (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey guys, is there a good phone that costs $300? Id like a good display and camera for the price. 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ATHATH (Jul 15, 2014)

I am looking for a tablet that functions as a good PDF reader in portrait mode in which I no longer have to zoom each and every page to make the text appear bigger. I am thinking of the tab pro and note pro 12.2 but I am put off by its steep price. Any other alternatives?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## username1234321 (Jul 15, 2014)

Moto G vs Zenfone 5?
Or any other around ₹15k?


----------



## Salamin1 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello, everyone! I'm writing here because I can't decide between a Moto G and a Huawei Ascend P6. They both cost the same right now in my country, unfortunately I can't afford a more expensive phone. I'm planning on not rooting and flashing roms until the guarantee expires. I've read that the P6 has an old processor which is not optimized, and that it lags and overheats. Is that true? 

I don't want to play games and do heavy stuff, I have my N7 for that. 

Any help will be really useful! Thanks!


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 15, 2014)

satyawan0307 said:


> in my region only dual sim version of htc 816 is available.......so in future will i see any custom roms for this dual sim version,as i have seen lots of developers dont support usually dual sim phone

Click to collapse



Dual SIM's do get low dev support, and usually have just 2-3 custom ROM's.
But you can always flash a single SIM rom. You'd lose dual SIM capabilities though.



TiTAN-O-One said:


> Hey guys, is there a good phone that costs $300? Id like a good display and camera for the price.
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Xiaomi Mi3 (MIUI) or Moto G (AOSP)?



username1234321 said:


> Moto G vs Zenfone 5?
> Or any other around ₹15k?

Click to collapse



Xiaomi Mi3?
And between the 2 you mentioned, the Zenfone 5 is a better option, but Moto G is tested and supported.
So if you don't mind risks go for the Zenfone 5, if you want a safe bet, go for the G.



Salamin1 said:


> Hello, everyone! I'm writing here because I can't decide between a Moto G and a Huawei Ascend P6. They both cost the same right now in my country, unfortunately I can't afford a more expensive phone. I'm planning on not rooting and flashing roms until the guarantee expires. I've read that the P6 has an old processor which is not optimized, and that it lags and overheats. Is that true?
> 
> I don't want to play games and do heavy stuff, I have my N7 for that.
> 
> Any help will be really useful! Thanks!

Click to collapse



The P6 is a superior device, but think of it as 2014's high end device.
Moto G is 2014's top mid range.
So P6 is a better choice unless you absolutely want official updates. Because kitkat might be it's last one. You most likely would continue to get XDA support though.


----------



## satyawan0307 (Jul 15, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> Dual SIM's do get low dev support, and usually have just 2-3 custom ROM's.
> But you can always flash a single SIM rom. You'd lose dual SIM capabilities though.

Click to collapse





i heard abt xperia z that its screen gets cracked while kept in pant....is it real.......does it will sustain my normal use & withstand normal pressures ......does this problem is present in all xperia z or limited amount ......or if i buy it how can save it from being cracked on screen......does leather cover decreases it probablity?


----------



## phazer11 (Jul 15, 2014)

Ok. I'm going in the store today. I was thinking of picking up an S5 based on earlier recommendations when I realized how many Samsung phones I'd bought in the last 6-7 years (4). 

I noticed they have the LG G3 for $99 is it any good. I assume it's fairly new release (think I saw May something) since it doesn't have much ROM support. 

They have the ASUS Padfone for $199 is it any good? For reference my favorite tablet is the Transformer Series. I know it doesn't have much in the way of stuff right now but I assume that's just because it's new?

They also have an S5/S5 Active for $199 as well as an HTC M8 for $199

The killer will probably be the camera. I want the phone to have a good one.


----------



## sumankishan (Jul 16, 2014)

*Can also consider Asus Zenfone 5*

Quite true. they do not have extra slot. u can also consider Asus Zenfone 5 which will be available online soon. for better insight, read 
www(dot)price-hunt.com/blog-new/content/moto-g-vs-asus-zenfone-5-close-fight



cacing32 said:


> Unfortunately moto g doesnt have extra slot for storage (memory card)

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 09:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 AM ----------

Huwaei Ascend phone is not available in India. Moto G might be better



Salamin1 said:


> Hello, everyone! I'm writing here because I can't decide between a Moto G and a Huawei Ascend P6. They both cost the same right now in my country, unfortunately I can't afford a more expensive phone. I'm planning on not rooting and flashing roms until the guarantee expires. I've read that the P6 has an old processor which is not optimized, and that it lags and overheats. Is that true?
> 
> I don't want to play games and do heavy stuff, I have my N7 for that.
> 
> Any help will be really useful! Thanks!

Click to collapse


----------



## TiTAN-O-One (Jul 16, 2014)

Actually, im choosing this for my sister, she doesn't root and etc so I'd either recommend her a Xiaomi Mi3, SGS3 or HTC ONE X+. Which is a better choice?

Sent from my GT-I8150 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## tjsimmons (Jul 16, 2014)

Hey guys! I'm currently on an LG G2 and am eligible for a (cheap) AT&T Next upgrade. What phone should I get? Leaning towards the One M8, but I'm open to anything!


----------



## darkmystel (Jul 17, 2014)

TiTAN-O-One said:


> Actually, im choosing this for my sister, she doesn't root and etc so I'd either recommend her a Xiaomi Mi3, SGS3 or HTC ONE X+. Which is a better choice?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



The Mi3  best hardware of the lot n probably the cheapest as well  

If only I had waited 2 months  

Sent from my Xperia Z1 Compact using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:22 PM ----------




tjsimmons said:


> Hey guys! I'm currently on an LG G2 and am eligible for a (cheap) AT&T Next upgrade. What phone should I get? Leaning towards the One M8, but I'm open to anything!

Click to collapse



I seriously love the g2  n I don't think I would change it anytime soon of I hag one, maybe for a g3 it the prices are that good  

Sent from my Xperia Z1 Compact using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Mouratti (Jul 17, 2014)

Hello Guys

Can anyone, recommend one of this phones?

Jiayu S2 2gb Ram
THL t100 S iron man
Or Zopo (last model)


I want a good phone, with a good battery and camera, around the 5 or 5.5 inch, and Dual Sim

Any suggestions?


----------



## doc_fx (Jul 17, 2014)

Hey guys...anyone on here with any experience with oppo find 7??

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## chasehammer (Jul 18, 2014)

My wife needs a new phone. Her Galaxy S Relay is about to kick the bucket.

I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations on a phone with a physical keyboard, we are on T-Mobile. Trying to stay away from the t-mobile brand phones if possible. It HAS to have a slide out keyboard or else she will flip out


----------



## beautybeas (Jul 19, 2014)

Can anyone suggest me about lg vu 2 smartphone...


----------



## GreenCloud (Jul 19, 2014)

*buy*

What you think about LG G3. I plan to buy it, but i have some doubts.


----------



## spanitzer (Jul 19, 2014)

Moto G or LG L9 II?


----------



## omkarroxx (Jul 20, 2014)

Xolo Play Tegra Note (OR) Dell Venue 8 ??

Major differences are:
XOLO -VS- Dell
"1.8 GHz NVIDIA Tegra 4 - 4-PLUS-1 Cortex-A15" -VS- "2 GHz Intel Atom Z2580 Dual Core"
1GB -VS- 2GB RAM
both have 1280 x 800 Res but Xolo is 7 inch while dell has 8inch display

You can see full spec comparison here: http://www.flipkart.com/tablet/compare?ids=TABDR3JN8AKZNT4Y,TABDUWHBJPUJY3MY&storeId=tyy/hry

Please Advise!


----------



## Marvido (Jul 20, 2014)

I am really confused about the chineese tablets, and having a hard time to decide what to go for.

Theres this cool, but expensive Ramos i10 pro with dual boot. But dont know if i would ever use windows 8.1 on a tablet unless there is some special gaming experience i dont know about, in terms of game titles not seen on android.

Cube talk 9x is nice and was almost decided to go for this one.

Chuwi v99i very similar to cube talk 9x but with intel inside.

And the Teclast x98 3g also with intel.

What i need is a family tablet, that would be mainly used for browsing, gaming, movies (mostly streamed), cartoon reading, gps and 3g, and around 10 inch with great screen. Now i am certain all of the above can do this, but im getting that naggy thing that i want the best possible in the price range of the cube talk 9x. But i also find the Ramos i10 pro interesting with its dual boot system.

As i think they all can serve my purposes, maybe i should let it all come down to the screen and reasonably fair sound ?


Hope some one in here got some inputs they would like to share, and help me and others out.

I am not in to rooting, as i only done it once with a pipo s1 a couple of years ago. And i am not even sure if it would benefit my tablet needs at all, but all things can change over time


----------



## jayc137 (Jul 20, 2014)

omkarroxx said:


> Xolo Play Tegra Note (OR) Dell Venue 8 ??
> 
> Major differences are:
> XOLO -VS- Dell
> ...

Click to collapse



Tegra Note

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## asimmerchant786 (Jul 20, 2014)

Guys my budget is around 45k rupees/750$ what smartphone should i buy, my priority is gaming so good battery life is recommended

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## GreenCloud (Jul 20, 2014)

*LG*

Now i deside to buy LG G3. But... i am not sure about vol buttons on rear side.


----------



## v.kr.sharma91 (Jul 20, 2014)

*device buy*

which device i should prefer- MOTO E or HTC desire C...??:cyclops:


----------



## cacing32 (Jul 20, 2014)

chasehammer said:


> My wife needs a new phone. Her Galaxy S Relay is about to kick the bucket.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations on a phone with a physical keyboard, we are on T-Mobile. Trying to stay away from the t-mobile brand phones if possible. It HAS to have a slide out keyboard or else she will flip out

Click to collapse



Samsung Galaxy Stratosphere II I415 or  LG Optimus F3Q maybe?



spanitzer said:


> Moto G or LG L9 II?

Click to collapse



I prefer LG L9 II, LG support card slot (Moto not), camera 8MP (Moto 5MP), and Dual-core 1.4 GHz Krait processor.



GreenCloud said:


> Now i deside to buy LG G3. But... i am not sure about vol buttons on rear side.

Click to collapse



Why are you not sure?



v.kr.sharma91 said:


> which device i should prefer- MOTO E or HTC desire C...??:cyclops:

Click to collapse



*MOTO E (2014)*, HTC Desire C (2012), Moto E has Kitkat, Desire C just ICS, 1GB RAM vs 512MB RAM, Dual core (1.2 GHz) vs Single core (600MHz), and 1980 mAh battery vs 1230 mAh battery.


----------



## mhoss48 (Jul 20, 2014)

GreenCloud said:


> Now i deside to buy LG G3. But... i am not sure about vol buttons on rear side.

Click to collapse



You'll get used to them fast. 
I now think that the side mounted buttons are wrong now 

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## KunalKene1797 (Jul 21, 2014)

*The Best Choice is Here!*

:good:*The Top Phones From Decreasing Price Range Are!*:laugh:

#1. Samsung Galaxy Note 3 (Black/White).
#2. Samsung Galaxy S5.
#3. Google Nexus 5 (Black/White/Red).
#4. Cyanogenmod's OnePlus One (Baby White/ Black).
#5. Xiomi MI-3 (Black/White).


----------



## KayKashyap (Jul 21, 2014)

Kunal.Kene.1797 said:


> :good:*The Top Phones From Decreasing Price Range Are!*:laugh:
> 
> #1. Samsung Galaxy Note 3 (Black/White).
> #2. Samsung Galaxy S5.
> ...

Click to collapse




#1. Samsung Galaxy Note 3 (Black/White). LG-G3 
#2. Samsung Galaxy S5. - HTC ONE E8
#3. Google Nexus 5 (Black/White/Red).
#4. Cyanogenmod's OnePlus One (Baby White/ Black).
#5. Xiomi MI-3 (Black/White)


----------



## HridayHS (Jul 21, 2014)

You Should Buy One Plus One

Sent from my Micromax A110Q using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## willemhouterman (Jul 21, 2014)

Hello everybody,

Next month i can get à new phone with my contract. 
I cant choose between the note 3 and the lg g3. (3gb/32gb) 
Which one schould you recommend? And why

Thanx in advance!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## LoverOfLife (Jul 21, 2014)

Please friends, i need some help, and i'm stuck. I want to buy a mid range (mostly stock) android phone, with KitKat, or upgradable to KitKat, 8mp camera, display 4,5-4,7 inch and scratch resistant, a good decent sound, dual sim, card memory support, and no lag. I have available ~230 euros, do you think it's possible with this money ? Can you give me some examples ? Any advice ?

I have in mind Moto G, but the quality of camera is not so good, and it has 16 gb memory, and no card slot.

Thank you!


----------



## megaancient (Jul 22, 2014)

Guys please help.
I'm confused about what to buy - xiaomi 3, Asus zenfone 5 or moto g.
Please give suggestions.

Sent from my C1505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## HridayHS (Jul 22, 2014)

megaancient said:


> Guys please help.
> I'm confused about what to buy - xiaomi 3, Asus zenfone 5 or moto g.
> Please give suggestions.
> 
> Sent from my C1505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Buy One Plus One Bro It Is Best Phone

Sent from my Micromax A110Q using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## megaancient (Jul 22, 2014)

HridayHS said:


> Buy One Plus One Bro It Is Best Phone
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110Q using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Is it launched in India??

Sent from my C1505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 22, 2014)

asimmerchant786 said:


> Guys my budget is around 45k rupees/750$ what smartphone should i buy, my priority is gaming so good battery life is recommended
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Either the Note 3 or the LG G3. Exceptional batteries, stunning displays, top of the range processors with way too much RAM.



v.kr.sharma91 said:


> which device i should prefer- MOTO E or HTC desire C...??:cyclops:

Click to collapse



How can you even compare these 2. Desire C is at the bottom of the barrel and Moto E is the reigning champ in its price range. Definitely the E.



willemhouterman said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> Next month i can get à new phone with my contract.
> I cant choose between the note 3 and the lg g3. (3gb/32gb)
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd say go for the G3. Tad more powerful. Newer means longer official support. Also the innovative design the LG G series is using really seems better. That said neither one is a downer. 



LoverOfLife said:


> Please friends, i need some help, and i'm stuck. I want to buy a mid range (mostly stock) android phone, with KitKat, or upgradable to KitKat, 8mp camera, display 4,5-4,7 inch and scratch resistant, a good decent sound, dual sim, card memory support, and no lag. I have available ~230 euros, do you think it's possible with this money ? Can you give me some examples ? Any advice ?
> 
> I have in mind Moto G, but the quality of camera is not so good, and it has 16 gb memory, and no card slot.
> 
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



My dad has the Moto g and the camera quality isn't that bad, it's only when you zoom in do you see graininess. Overall the images are colorful and quite great actually, I can post some shots if you want indoors outdoors macro etc.

Because in your budget anything else would be a compromise. 

The only other good one is the Xperia ZR. Water/dust proof, 13mp cam, 2gig ram, sd slot, quad core snapdragon s4. Great on specs.
Only thing being kitkat might be its last official support, probably no Android L (might wanna look into it, because if there is an update, go for it). Also you might check out the xda support for this device. 



megaancient said:


> Guys please help.
> I'm confused about what to buy - xiaomi 3, Asus zenfone 5 or moto g.
> Please give suggestions.
> 
> Sent from my C1505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



If you can manage with MIUI go for the Xiaomi. Zenfone is in the untested area. It's excellent on the spec sheet but I'm unaware of how It'd perform in real life. While the G is definitely a safe choice. 
So maybe do a little research on user reviews for the zenfone and then decide. 



megaancient said:


> Is it launched in India??
> 
> Sent from my C1505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



And no oneplus one is far from mass production. I wouldn't wait on it, specially in India. 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## Furious Farhan (Jul 22, 2014)

*hp ultra book*

hello guys what about the new hp ultra book  i'm thinking to buy i t


----------



## Planterz (Jul 22, 2014)

willemhouterman said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> Next month i can get à new phone with my contract.
> I cant choose between the note 3 and the lg g3. (3gb/32gb)
> ...

Click to collapse



If you're interested in the Note 3, I'd recommend waiting a bit longer and getting the Note 4. It's going to be an absolute beast (not that the Note 3 isn't). As for the Notes vs the G3, you really can't go wrong with either. The Note will be a bit bigger, which may or may not be what you want. Both have their special features. It just depends on what you're looking for. The G3 will be cheaper though, even on-contract.


----------



## willemhouterman (Jul 22, 2014)

Planterz said:


> If you're interested in the Note 3, I'd recommend waiting a bit longer and getting the Note 4. It's going to be an absolute beast (not that the Note 3 isn't). As for the Notes vs the G3, you really can't go wrong with either. The Note will be a bit bigger, which may or may not be what you want. Both have their special features. It just depends on what you're looking for. The G3 will be cheaper though, even on-contract.

Click to collapse




Thnx planterz

I think i can not wait till the note 4 comes out and it's going to be a bit expensive i guess. 
So i like the G3 more because its better for 1 hand use i think. But i hate the lag were im Reading About in the reviews. 
So i have to try them somewhere i think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jiten_00 (Jul 22, 2014)

*moto e*

Hello planing to buy motorola moto e
please share your experience.....
is this phone support hindi marathi [devnagari] font?
sar value is normal???
reply please


----------



## maddboss (Jul 22, 2014)

I want to buy an unlocked Xperia, but I don't know what worth much for the price: Xperia Z2, Z1 or Z1 Compact (or maybe Z Ultra)


----------



## Planterz (Jul 22, 2014)

maddboss said:


> I want to buy an unlocked Xperia, but I don't know what worth much for the price: Xperia Z2, Z1 or Z1 Compact (or maybe Z Ultra)

Click to collapse



The best of these are the Z2 and the Z1 Compact. Best specs, and they also have IPS LCD screens, which look far better than the TFT screens on other Sony phones.


----------



## AA1996 (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm between desire x and desire 300.
Just tell me which one looks more premium quality, better scren and has more mods and custom roms.
Thanks all. 

Sorry for my poor English


----------



## singh_aman (Jul 24, 2014)

AA1996 said:


> I'm between desire x and desire 300.
> Just tell me which one looks more premium quality, better scren and has more mods and custom roms.
> Thanks all.
> 
> Sorry for my poor English

Click to collapse



Go for DESIRE X it is better than desire 300

check the comparison on gsmarena


----------



## cacing32 (Jul 24, 2014)

AA1996 said:


> I'm between desire x and desire 300.
> Just tell me which one looks more premium quality, better scren and has more mods and custom roms.
> Thanks all.
> 
> Sorry for my poor English

Click to collapse



Desire 300 4.3 inches, Desire X 4 inches
D.300 512MB, D.X 768MB
D.300 secondary VGA camera. D.X no secondary camera
D.300 v4.1.2 (Jelly Bean), D.X v4.0 (Ice Cream Sandwich), upgradable to v4.1.1 (Jelly Bean)
Both Dual Core 1GHz and Adreno 203

I think Desire 300 is more better than Desire X from the perfomance


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jul 24, 2014)

spanitzer said:


> Moto G or LG L9 II?

Click to collapse



Xiaomi mi3


----------



## HridayHS (Jul 24, 2014)

The Best Phone Ever -- One Plus One


----------



## innomi (Jul 24, 2014)

HridayHS said:


> The Best Phone Ever -- One Plus One

Click to collapse



From a user's opinion:

Absolutely true! 

Sent from my 1+1 64GB


----------



## Cheetohz (Jul 24, 2014)

So, now that my Verizon bill is up to $150/mo for just one line. I'm going to ditch my nexus with unlimited data and move on. Carrier does not matter at this point.

If only I could get a surface with cellular connectivity. or something with a full desktop Debian build.

I DO NOT want to be locked down, or filled with bloat.

I have not shopped for a phone in a LONG time. What are your suggestions?

Anything in existence that run a full desktop OS AND accept cellular calls? I don't mind an oversized device, i'd likely use bluetooth at that point. as long as I can get sms/mms and voice on the go.


----------



## RottenKitten (Jul 24, 2014)

Does anybody know something about Doogee phones? I think that they are chinese, but there is not so much info about them.


----------



## innomi (Jul 24, 2014)

RottenKitten said:


> Does anybody know something about Doogee phones? I think that they are chinese, but there is not so much info about them.

Click to collapse



Just check out the reviews on the sites at pandawill and merimobiles for example

I know they have 1 or 2 ok phones the rest is crap (that's what users say) 

Sent from my 1+1 64GB


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Paget96 (Jul 25, 2014)

Which device to buy  Samsung Galaxy S DUOS or ZTE Blade G???


----------



## Rbennett8994 (Jul 25, 2014)

megaancient said:


> Is it launched in India??
> 
> Sent from my C1505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## anonymou$ (Jul 25, 2014)

I have a budget of Rs. 20000 -  Rs. 37500. I love listening to songs and taking pictures and more preferably it should be android with dual core or more with mali or better. 
I would appreciate any help to choose a smartphone for me 

Sent from my GT-S7500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HridayHS (Jul 25, 2014)

anonymou$ said:


> I have a budget of Rs. 20000 -  Rs. 37500. I love listening to songs and taking pictures and more preferably it should be android with dual core or more with mali or better.
> I would appreciate any help to choose a smartphone for me
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You Should Buy OnePlus One

Sent from my Micromax A110Q using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## anonymou$ (Jul 25, 2014)

But it has not released in India. 
What is its price? 
And what about nexus 6. 
When is it releasing and what about its price too? 

Sent from my GT-S7500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HridayHS (Jul 25, 2014)

anonymou$ said:


> But it has not released in India.
> What is its price?
> And what about nexus 6.
> When is it releasing and what about its price too?
> ...

Click to collapse



When OnePlus One launch in India than Buy
And its price is 36500 (16 GB )

Sent from my Micromax A110Q using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## anonymou$ (Jul 25, 2014)

What about 64?

Sent from my GT-S7500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HridayHS (Jul 25, 2014)

anonymou$ said:


> What about 64?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



$349 (64 GB )

Sent from my Micromax A110Q using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Joe.K (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi i have problem with choosing right device for my needs.
I wanted good camera and stable OS without resets and need for custom ROM and long support. I do not want to buy new phone every 2 years. 

So i have bought Nexus 5. But it has not very good camera but it is fast and clean OS.
I do want to buy Apple because i need to pay a lot just for mark... But i like that stable OS.

Problem is that you can not just read review, you need to do research and find everything. So i did and? I thought that maybe LG G3 will be super, and stable but: 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/lg-g3/help/lg-g3-d855-shutsdown-t2803292/page51
Wtf? That is for real? They sell phone with this?

So it looks like that only Nexus is stable like iOS and it does not matter if Sony Xperia z2 is super HW beast, because you have to wait long for updates and etc...

So, i have thoung that maybe Nokia Lumina 930.. But there is my question. I do not know if WP 8 is good , stable and fast. And if MS will close support for Nokia because it is new and you just do not know 

*I ask you for help. Can you tell me somethin about WP (i had only Andorid i have google email / i tested apple from my friend) and something about why a lot of super androind phones are have still problem with lags and etc? And what should i be if i want stable OS, good camera, and good service.*

Thank you for help. 
Joe.

- Best for me is Android if it is stable. Because i have all emails and etc. on google. But how the hell i can know if some z2 or lg 3 is stable and if z2 has right display? They have more than one for Xperia and you do not know it


----------



## Bench80 (Jul 26, 2014)

Looking for a devise like the Moto G but with a decent camera.
But pls not much more expensive than the Moto G.


----------



## HridayHS (Jul 26, 2014)

Bench80 said:


> Looking for a devise like the Moto G but with a decent camera.
> But pls not much more expensive than the Moto G.

Click to collapse



You Will Try Canvas 2.2 

Sent from my Micromax A110Q using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## milestegfreeze (Jul 26, 2014)

Dear all,
I hesitate between
- moto X
- Sony xperia z1 ultra
- HTC one mini 2

My wife wants to change her iPhone for an androphone. It has to be small medium screen size, good quality build with decent camera.

Thanks for telling me the pros/cons 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Freakyy6 (Jul 26, 2014)

Oppo 7, one plus one or G3? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Jul 26, 2014)

milestegfreeze said:


> Dear all,
> I hesitate between
> - moto X
> - Sony xperia z1 ultra
> ...

Click to collapse



None of those are small/medium, except perhaps the Moto X. It carries and handles small for having a 4.7" screen.

The HTC One Mini 2 (M8) is crap. You can get a full-sized M7 for less, it has much better processor, more RAM, and a bigger, higher resolution screen, despite having practically the same dimensions. All the M8 Mini has going for it is they ditched the stupid Ultrapixel camera for a 13mp one (but reportedly still sucks), and it has a microSD slot.

The Z1 Ultra doesn't exist, and the T2 and Z Ultras are freaking huge. If you want a small android that kicks ass, get at Z1 Compact.


----------



## on3chd (Jul 26, 2014)

Mouratti said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> Can anyone, recommend one of this phones?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi.
I am quite happy with my OLD Lenovo A 800 bought in Shengdu (All Chinese) , root, CWM installed, custom ROM multilingual installed .After all these HARD changes both SIMS work.One for DATA (sim1-obliged ) and sim 2 for phone and texting.My only concern is the size of the RAM that I am in the process of trying to increase as I have to install many apks.
Hope they will produce something similar 4G. 
BR


----------



## milestegfreeze (Jul 26, 2014)

Planterz said:


> None of those are small/medium, except perhaps the Moto X. It carries and handles small for having a 4.7" screen.
> 
> The HTC One Mini 2 (M8) is crap. You can get a full-sized M7 for less, it has much better processor, more RAM, and a bigger, higher resolution screen, despite having practically the same dimensions. All the M8 Mini has going for it is they ditched the stupid Ultrapixel camera for a 13mp one (but reportedly still sucks), and it has a microSD slot.
> 
> The Z1 Ultra doesn't exist, and the T2 and Z Ultras are freaking huge. If you want a small android that kicks ass, get at Z1 Compact.

Click to collapse



Thanks,

Sorry it's the Sony xperia z1 compact.

If you have other androphones that can match the requirements I am listening

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Negroid (Jul 26, 2014)

*Low Cost Android Tablet Options*

So I am interested in getting a tablet, as I'd like a device that can handle productivity tasks better than my phone but is more portable than my laptop. However, I'm looking to spend as little money as possible for a decent device. So far these seem to be the best options

Nexus 7 2013 (<$200)

LG G Pad 8.3 (<$250)

New Nexus 8/9 (>$400)

I am leaning toward the LG as I would like a slightly larger device. I also want to use a hardware keyboard case/dock with the tablet I eventually purchase. I read in reviews that the N7 is too petite of a device to maximize keyboard use. While the new nexus would be ideal, I don't want to pay the full retail for the 32gb version so I would have to wait for price drops.. I currently would like the tablet now. I plan to root whatever the device I get. Based on all of this, which would yall recommend I purchase?


----------



## jellmoo (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi all,

I have a carrier upgrade available, and whilst I was originally inclined to wait a bit and see what new devices would be hitting the streets in the coming months, a crack on my Moto X means that I'd like to pick up something sooner rather than later.

My main criteria for what I'd like are (in no particular order): 

- Good standby battery time. (Screen on is nice, but I really hate to see my device drain when it isn't being used)
- A quality camera that is simple to use, takes nice shots without too much effort, and is quick to focus and snap.
- A nice sized screen. Colour accuracy is less important to me that clarity and having a decent minimum brightness (for in the dark browsing).
- *Nice to have* - I'd like to have a fair amount of built in storage. 

My carrier is Bell, which has a fair selection of high end devices. Of what the have available, I find myself drawn to the following:

Sony Xperia Z2

*Pros*
Nice body
High MP camera
Very large battery

*Cons*
Large device for the screen size
Haven't been a fan of Sony screens
Low built in storage

Samsung Galaxy S5

*Pros*

Really vibrant display
Camera seems right up my alley
I like physical as opposed to on screen buttons

*Cons*
Not a fan of the build
Low built in storage
Not a fan of Touchwiz

Samsung Galaxy Note 3

*Pros*

Massive display
I like the concept behind the S Pen
Nice amount of built in storage

Cons

Not a fan of Touchwiz
Overall device size may be too much
Older device, likely due for a refresh soon

LG G3 (Not available as of yet, supposedly launching August 1st)

*Pros*

I really like the screen/size ratio
Camera seems right up my alley
Nice amount of built in storage

*Cons*

Concerned that the added pixels will hurt performance
Concerned that the added pixels will hurt battery life
Not sold on the buttons being placed on the back


Those are my thoughts right now. Any input or experience anyone has with the above devices would be greatly appreciated.

(Note that I am purposefully leaving off the HTC One M8. I'm sure that it's a great choice for some people, but it just isn't my cup of tea).

Thanks!


----------



## _Legend0 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello,
I need your help guys. I have 350 dollars to spend on new smartphone.
I was looking between brand new N5 or LG G2 (which i can in 350-360$ range)
I don't need 5+ inch display (and also next Samsung device), so i'll probably stick to N5 but have you other ideas what phones i can get in that price range with similiar specification as these 2 bad boys listed above?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Planterz (Jul 27, 2014)

_Legend0 said:


> Hello,
> I need your help guys. I have 350 dollars to spend on new smartphone.
> I was looking between brand new N5 or LG G2 (which i can in 350-360$ range)
> I don't need 5+ inch display (and also next Samsung device), so i'll probably stick to N5 but have you other ideas what phones i can get in that price range with similiar specification as these 2 bad boys listed above?
> Thanks for your help.

Click to collapse



Moto X is always worth looking at.

The G2 and Moto X will give you more storage than the Nexus for $350; right now the Moto X is on sale, and the 64gb version is $375; perhaps a few bucks more than you want to spend, but IMO the extra storage space is more than worth it. The G2 will have the fastest performance, and the best camera, and wins with battery life. The Moto X will likely be the easiest to carry and use, with its smaller dimensions and hand-fitting curves. It's specs aren't the most impressive on paper, but in practice, they work very well with smoothness and no lag. The screen is "only" 720p, but it's still bright and clear. But the Nexus is obviously the best if you want to play around with custom ROMs, kernels, and the like, although there's plenty of development for the other devices as well.

There's the HTC One M7 as well. Its specs aren't as blistering as the N5 or G2, but they're still pretty good - more than enough to run the phone smoothly. The screen is full HD, but at 4.7", is easier to use with one hand than the G2 or N5. Plus the front facing speakers are awesome, and it's undoubtedly the one with the nicest construction. The main point of contention with the M7 is the 4.0MP "Ultrapixel" camera. If all you need a camera for is to post on Facebook or web forums, then it's perfectly sufficient. But if you want something with better macro detail, or you like taking pics of sweeping vistas or city skylines, then you'll want something with more actual megapixels.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## jellmoo (Jul 27, 2014)

_Legend0 said:


> Hello,
> I need your help guys. I have 350 dollars to spend on new smartphone.
> I was looking between brand new N5 or LG G2 (which i can in 350-360$ range)
> I don't need 5+ inch display (and also next Samsung device), so i'll probably stick to N5 but have you other ideas what phones i can get in that price range with similiar specification as these 2 bad boys listed above?
> Thanks for your help.

Click to collapse



Planterz has some great advice, but I'd also consider the Moto G LTE. It is an amazing deal, and a really great device with phenomenal performance. For your money, you can get the device, a 64GB SD card, a nice case, and still have some cash left over.


----------



## Planterz (Jul 27, 2014)

jellmoo said:


> Planterz has some great advice, but I'd also consider the Moto G LTE. It is an amazing deal, and a really great device with phenomenal performance. For your money, you can get the device, a 64GB SD card, a nice case, and still have some cash left over.

Click to collapse



It was my understanding that only up-to-32GB cards worked, but it looks like 64GB ones can. The caveat is that you have to reformat it for FAT32 (rather than exFAT), which means you won't be able to put (or download) files larger than 4GB on it.

The Moto G LTE is a pretty good phone. However, it's only for the USA. (and maybe Canada/Central America?). Not sure where @_Legend0 is, but he's on T-Mobile and mentioned dollars, so I'm gonna guess he's in the States. The camera isn't terribly great, and even though it has a microSD slot, with it running 4.4KK, you can't move apps to SD without rooting and doing workarounds. Personally, if I were to go with a less expensive phone, I'd go with a Sony Xperia SP 5306 (not 5303 or 5302) off Amazon for $240 or a new Nexus 4 off eBay also for $240 (hacked to enable the LTE modem to run on T-Mobile's band 4).


----------



## jellmoo (Jul 27, 2014)

Planterz said:


> It was my understanding that only up-to-32GB cards worked, but it looks like 64GB ones can. The caveat is that you have to reformat it for FAT32 (rather than exFAT), which means you won't be able to put (or download) files larger than 4GB on it.
> 
> The Moto G LTE is a pretty good phone. However, it's only for the USA. (and maybe Canada/Central America?). Not sure where @_Legend0 is, but he's on T-Mobile and mentioned dollars, so I'm gonna guess he's in the States. The camera isn't terribly great, and even though it has a microSD slot, with it running 4.4KK, you can't move apps to SD without rooting and doing workarounds. Personally, if I were to go with a less expensive phone, I'd go with a Sony Xperia SP 5306 (not 5303 or 5302) off Amazon for $240 or a new Nexus 4 off eBay also for $240 (hacked to enable the LTE modem to run on T-Mobile's band 4).

Click to collapse



No doubt some good choices as well, I just like the Moto G LTE because of the expandable storage (even if you stick with the 32GB that's still a nice amount) and it runs close to stock Android, along with having the LTE benefit (LTE never worked particularly well when I had enabled it on my Nexus 4).

At this point, the pure bang for your buck is probably the G2 (mostly because of the camera), but there are some other nice options available as well. I can personally attest to how nice the Moto X is as a daily driver, and while the Nexus 5 wasn't my cup of tea (I find it lacks the personality of the Nexus 4, if that makes sense), it is still a great device.


----------



## Planterz (Jul 27, 2014)

jellmoo said:


> At this point, the pure bang for your buck is probably the G2 (mostly because of the camera),

Click to collapse



I definitely agree with that. Despite being an "obsolete" device, it's still a beast, and cheaper than other flagships that are a generation old, like the Galaxy S4, HTC M7, or Xperia Z1, and outperforms them in most or all departments. It's honestly a bit surprising that you can get the G2 for so cheap, considering the hardware, camera, and screen. If I were to spend $350 on a phone, this would definitely be towards or at the top of my list. But it won't be until next year's tax season that I can get a new flagship, and that will likely be a Xperia Z3 Compact. In the meantime I'll suffer with my cheapo Galaxy Light until I can get this Nexus 4 working properly (new screen, proximity sensor is screwy).



> but there are some other nice options available as well. I can personally attest to how nice the Moto X is as a daily driver, and while the Nexus 5 wasn't my cup of tea (I find it lacks the personality of the Nexus 4, if that makes sense), it is still a great device.

Click to collapse



I've only briefly fondled a Moto X while at the Verizon store, but it definitely left an impression on me. One reads reviews, and see something like .41" thickness on a flagship and you scratch your head wondering why it's so thick. But then you hold one in person, and realize that the curve to the back, with its razor thin edges, make this phone more comfortable to hold and pocket than ones that are flat, thin slabs. It's a great design, and packs a lot of screen in a remarkably small package.

And yeah, the Nexus 4 is definitely a prettier phone than the Nexus 5. The white or red ones definitely have more character, but the black one is about as boring an utilitarian as you can get.


----------



## orthoman (Jul 27, 2014)

cacing32 said:


> Desire 300 4.3 inches, Desire X 4 inches
> D.300 512MB, D.X 768MB
> D.300 secondary VGA camera. D.X no secondary camera
> D.300 v4.1.2 (Jelly Bean), D.X v4.0 (Ice Cream Sandwich), upgradable to v4.1.1 (Jelly Bean)
> ...

Click to collapse



i agree also cause I got a desire 300


----------



## sriss (Jul 27, 2014)

*Please add this device..*

I recently purchased a Micromax A96- Canvas Power...
I dont seem to find it on the device list so moderator plz add this device....
Many people in india own micromax phones so it would be of great use to us

Thanks !!!!

:good::good::good::good::good::good::good:


----------



## ph37rd (Jul 27, 2014)

Joe.K said:


> Hi i have problem with choosing right device for my needs.
> I wanted good camera and stable OS without resets and need for custom ROM and long support. I do not want to buy new phone every 2 years.
> 
> So i have bought Nexus 5. But it has not very good camera but it is fast and clean OS.
> ...

Click to collapse



If the phone does what you want and is stable, why are you concerned about updates? Unless I'm misunderstanding you, custom ROM means you're going to deal with instability. Long term support is 18 months usually, some shorter, some a bit longer. Think about it this way, the manufacturer wants you to buy a new phone every 12-18 months. Why would they update a phone that's older than that?

Any of the Google Play editions should work for you.


----------



## SunnyGrewal11 (Jul 27, 2014)

need some opinion like i read so many reviews about these fones that m more confused now 
i have s4 now and wanted to upgrade but dont kno which is beter .. like earlier main option was s5 but then i seen on antutu benchmark that there other options as well like htc m8 and xiaomi mi3 or any other you can suggest like i want fone that will go on for atleast 3-4 yrs ... earlier i had nexus s which was awesum for 3 yrs like i never need to get it repaired ... i want something like that
or should i stay with s4 ?? :|


----------



## innomi (Jul 28, 2014)

SunnyGrewal11 said:


> need some opinion like i read so many reviews about these fones that m more confused now
> i have s4 now and wanted to upgrade but dont kno which is beter .. like earlier main option was s5 but then i seen on antutu benchmark that there other options as well like htc m8 and xiaomi mi3 or any other you can suggest like i want fone that will go on for atleast 3-4 yrs ... earlier i had nexus s which was awesum for 3 yrs like i never need to get it repaired ... i want something like that
> or should i stay with s4 ?? :|

Click to collapse



Then get a Oneplus One. No better specs atm and full support of cm

Sent from my 1+1 64GB

---------- Post added at 12:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 AM ----------




sriss said:


> I recently purchased a Micromax A96- Canvas Power...
> I dont seem to find it on the device list so moderator plz add this device....
> Many people in india own micromax phones so it would be of great use to us
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wrong topic! 

Sent from my 1+1 64GB

---------- Post added at 12:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 AM ----------




_Legend0 said:


> Hello,
> I need your help guys. I have 350 dollars to spend on new smartphone.
> I was looking between brand new N5 or LG G2 (which i can in 350-360$ range)
> I don't need 5+ inch display (and also next Samsung device), so i'll probably stick to N5 but have you other ideas what phones i can get in that price range with similiar specification as these 2 bad boys listed above?
> Thanks for your help.

Click to collapse



The oneplus one has fat better specs than those. And costs 299 dollar! 
But I don't know if you are comfortable with the 5.5 inch? Since you say you don't need the 5+ inch.... 

Sent from my 1+1 64GB


----------



## SunnyGrewal11 (Jul 28, 2014)

do they provide support in india ??
like service centeres n all ??


----------



## 10k35h (Jul 28, 2014)

innomi said:


> Then get a Oneplus One. No better specs atm and full support of cm
> 
> Sent from my 1+1 64GB
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



One plus one is available only on invitation basis. You don't have it in the market yet

---------- Post added at 05:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:39 AM ----------




SunnyGrewal11 said:


> do they provide support in india ??
> like service centeres n all ??

Click to collapse



One plus one don't provide support in India. They ask you to ship the phone back to them in case you run into any troubles. However the phone has excellent reviews and not many people have reported that the phone had to be sent back.

Hit thanks if you found this helpful!


----------



## Alezzander_ (Jul 28, 2014)

SunnyGrewal11 said:


> need some opinion like i read so many reviews about these fones that m more confused now
> i have s4 now and wanted to upgrade but dont kno which is beter .. like earlier main option was s5 but then i seen on antutu benchmark that there other options as well like htc m8 and xiaomi mi3 or any other you can suggest like i want fone that will go on for atleast 3-4 yrs ... earlier i had nexus s which was awesum for 3 yrs like i never need to get it repaired ... i want something like that
> or should i stay with s4 ?? :|

Click to collapse



Try LG G3. Very fast.


----------



## cacing32 (Jul 28, 2014)

Negroid said:


> So I am interested in getting a tablet, as I'd like a device that can handle productivity tasks better than my phone but is more portable than my laptop. However, I'm looking to spend as little money as possible for a decent device. So far these seem to be the best options
> 
> Nexus 7 2013 (<$200)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Among three of them, I think the best one is Nexus 9 if you look from the performance. But the price is more expensive compared than the other.
But for the alternative you should choose LG G Pad 8.3, because its better than Nexus 7, while G Pad 8.3 processor is Quad-core 1.7 GHz Krait 300 and Nexus 7 is Quad-core 1.5 GHz Krait. The GPS is also better because there GLONASS in it. And the battery capacity is 4600 mAh battery (Nexus 7:  3950 mAh).
And I think its easy to find keyboard case for 8" tablet. Here i found some:

VSTN®LG G Pad 8.3 Bluetooth Keyboard Portfolio Case - DETACHABLE Bluetooth Keyboard Stand Case / Cover (For LG G Pad 8.3, Keyboard-Black) -> Around $38

IVSO KeyBook Bluetooth Keyboard Case for LG G Pad 8.3 Tablet - will only fit LG G Pad 8.3 Tablet with Removable Keyboard (Black) -> Around $38

Fintie Blade X1 LG G PAD 8.3 Keyboard Case - Ultra Slim SmartShell Stand Cover with Magnetically Detachable Wireless Bluetooth Keyboard for Model V500/V510  -> Around $26

Hopes help


----------



## jon_yarbrough (Jul 28, 2014)

*HTC One M8, Galaxy S5 or LG G3*

Hi all,
I'm looking to get a new phone. For the past few years, I've been a Galaxy nut. I've had and really like the Galaxy series phones. But, I've heard good things about the HTC One M8 and the LG G3. I do root my phones and like custom ROMs, so, my question is, between these three phones, should I stick with Galaxy or should I try one of the others? I'm not a Developer, so I wouldn't be using my phone for that. I like a lot of customization, lots of free space, quick response, a long lasting battery and overall bad assery from my phone. Also, if you think there is a better phone than these 3, I'd like to hear about it. Thanks all.
-Jon


----------



## innomi (Jul 28, 2014)

SunnyGrewal11 said:


> do they provide support in india ??
> like service centeres n all ??

Click to collapse



Not yet. 
They have 4 service centers atm across the globe. 

Sent from my 1+1 64GB


----------



## Snip3rPolska (Jul 28, 2014)

Which phone choose ? I mean max 200 - 250$.

Prices in Poland :

- HTC Desire 310 150 $ +
- HTC Desire 500 200 $
- HTC ONE S 200 $ +
- LG L65 160 % +

I'm really think about HTC ONE S.


----------



## innomi (Jul 28, 2014)

jon_yarbrough said:


> Hi all,
> I'm looking to get a new phone. For the past few years, I've been a Galaxy nut. I've had and really like the Galaxy series phones. But, I've heard good things about the HTC One M8 and the LG G3. I do root my phones and like custom ROMs, so, my question is, between these three phones, should I stick with Galaxy or should I try one of the others? I'm not a Developer, so I wouldn't be using my phone for that. I like a lot of customization, lots of free space, quick response, a long lasting battery and overall bad assery from my phone. Also, if you think there is a better phone than these 3, I'd like to hear about it. Thanks all.
> -Jon

Click to collapse



Same answer as I already gave. 
Oneplus one is the besr phone on the market atm. And longest for battery
It's true invites only yet (for 2 months or so) just join their forum to relieve an invite. 
Plus it's only 299

Sent from my 1+1 64GB


----------



## jon_yarbrough (Jul 28, 2014)

innomi said:


> Same answer as I already gave.
> Oneplus one is the besr phone on the market atm. And longest for battery
> It's true invites only yet (for 2 months or so) just join their forum to relieve an invite.
> Plus it's only 299
> ...

Click to collapse




Yeah, I've checked out the OnePlus One and it a sweet looking phone. The only problem is, through my work, it's not offered as an option for our company phone.


----------



## nodavilp (Jul 29, 2014)

Hey all!

Need to choose new phone based on some criteria:

1. Battery life
2. Battery life
3. 4,5~4,7" display and minimum 1gb ram,
4. custom rom support ( long live XDA developers!  )
5. minimum 16GB memory card if there is no external memory slot

The choices are:
SGS3
xperia z or sp
and
optimus G, ascend p6, moto G, lg g2 mini(really looks good but there is not much xda support for this device since its new i guess)


----------



## azkafikrikarim (Jul 29, 2014)

---------- Post added at 06:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 AM ----------

:silly:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## trapistasajt (Jul 29, 2014)

Which would you choose?


G2 mini
Xperia Sp
Xperia m2


----------



## Zanec (Jul 30, 2014)

MTK8389 vs Intel Atom Z2520 vs Allwinner A31s

Which chipset is better suited for gaming overall?

All tablets that I'm looking at have 1GB RAM and 8GB ROM.

MTK(1.2Ghz, Quad) has PowerVR SGX544 single core(MP) graphics chip @ 300Mhz. Intel(1.2Ghz, Dual) has PowerVR SGX544 dual core(MP2) graphics chip @ 300Mhz. Allwinner(1Ghz, Quad) has a custom PowerVR Series5XT SGX544 dual core(MP2) graphics chip @ 355Mhz.

I would appreciate reviews/opinions based on actual user experience. Purely for gaming, and I'm not talking about Facebook games or social stuff, I mean like - Heroes of Order & Chaos, Real Racing 3(on Medium at least), Asphalt 8: Airborne, etc.
Also, don't care about software, visual appeal, so just performance wise opinions please.


----------



## cacing32 (Jul 31, 2014)

Snip3rPolska said:


> Which phone choose ? I mean max 200 - 250$.
> 
> Prices in Poland :
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think HTC Desire 500 is better than HTC ONE S because Desire 500 has extra slot storage while ONE S not (but internal 16GB), Desire 500 also has better processor (Quad-core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A5 vs Dual-core 1.5 GHz Krait), and better capacity battery.



trapistasajt said:


> Which would you choose?
> 
> 
> G2 mini
> ...

Click to collapse



Xperia SP :good:


----------



## Spades2006 (Aug 1, 2014)

I have a PS3 hooked up to my TV and sound system for Netflix and Pandora thru the web browser which has worked fine for over a year, but I finally bit the bullet and purchased Spotify Premium. Unfortunately, the Spotify web app blows. The device I get needs to have a 3.5mm AUX-out or headphone jack to plug into my stereo, so Chromecast is a no-go for me. The RK3066 seems perfect for my use.

I also want a good way to control it wirelessly from the couch. The PS3 controller is pretty flawless for Netflix and Pandora from 20 feet away. The ability to stream mkvs from my Synology box would be a nice touch as well since the PS3 lacks that ability.

Sidenote: I really like the way Rdio controls itself on other devices. If you’re streaming Rdio for your PC for example, you can fire up the Rdio app on your mobile device and control it (skip tracks, vol up/down etc) that way without moving. However this is basically the only benefit that Rdio has on Spotify, and it falls short in every other way. Is there an app that would allow similar functionality of controlling one Android device with another? If not, what kind of hardware controllers should I be looking at here?


----------



## innomi (Aug 1, 2014)

Zanec said:


> MTK8389 vs Intel Atom Z2520 vs Allwinner A31s
> 
> Which chipset is better suited for gaming overall?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If it's for gaming? 
Don't use mtk and allwinner. 
So that should be easy pick then for you  
I had quicker devices than the ones you say. And games lagged big time on those to. 
But why you want the cheap chipsets? 
Why not get one with a snapdragon? Or Nvidia? Perhaps a little more expensive but no problems. 
Or get a Samsung tab 1 or 2.
Those are cheap and still better than the chipsets you speak of. 

Sent from my 1+1 64GB


----------



## Zanec (Aug 1, 2014)

innomi said:


> If it's for gaming?
> Don't use mtk and allwinner.
> So that should be easy pick then for you
> I had quicker devices than the ones you say. And games lagged big time on those to.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, uh I'm not sure about you, but the price differences where I am from are quite... drastic, for me at least.
The Intel one costs 159€ and that is the most expensive of the 3, now, unless I want a refurbished or a second/third-hand Galaxy Tab, its going to cost me at least double of the Intel's price, same with any multi-core Snapdragon devices, I also don't have any NVIDIA supported devices near me.


----------



## innomi (Aug 1, 2014)

Zanec said:


> Well, uh I'm not sure about you, but the price differences where I am from are quite... drastic, for me at least.
> The Intel one costs 159€ and that is the most expensive of the 3, now, unless I want a refurbished or a second/third-hand Galaxy Tab, its going to cost me at least double of the Intel's price, same with any multi-core Snapdragon devices, I also don't have any NVIDIA supported devices near me.

Click to collapse



Serious? 
A Galaxy Tab 1 costs around 300 over there? It's for clearance sale here around 79 euro.. 
Then order 1 abroad. You will be happier with a good device. Trust me. 
Don't go cheap or you will regret it. 

Sent from my 1+1 64GB


----------



## Gamer4Life (Aug 1, 2014)

*ion versus s2*

Hello guys, i am a new member here, and i know that my question is outdated but this is my budget

which phone is better , samsung galaxy s2 or xperia ion (4g version; but no 4g in my country yet)
most important thing is a phone that i can install a nice vanilla stable kitkat version like the one in nexus phones/motorolla moto x/g
smooth performance and good looking menu
watch a movie maybe once a week
check facebook and other accounts like 8 times a day +-
i don't need any high end phones, my choices are only these two phones , they are used phones, the xperia ion is 25 euros more expensive


----------



## Snip3rPolska (Aug 1, 2014)

cacing32 said:


> I think HTC Desire 500 is better than HTC ONE S because Desire 500 has extra slot storage while ONE S not (but internal 16GB), Desire 500 also has better processor (Quad-core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A5 vs Dual-core 1.5 GHz Krait), and better capacity battery.
> 
> 
> 
> Xperia SP :good:

Click to collapse




But processor is perfect in One S. I mean maybe this is 2 x.1, GHz Krait but is good. Screen as better and have better viewing angles. 16 GB storage is sufficient for me


----------



## innomi (Aug 2, 2014)

Gamer4Life said:


> Hello guys, i am a new member here, and i know that my question is outdated but this is my budget
> 
> which phone is better , samsung galaxy s2 or xperia ion (4g version; but no 4g in my country yet)
> most important thing is a phone that i can install a nice vanilla stable kitkat version like the one in nexus phones/motorolla moto x/g
> ...

Click to collapse



If you need to choose between those 2?
Get the s2 for sure! 
Still a very good phone and a massive active  community on rom development! 


Sent from my 1+1 64GB


----------



## rYzkiE_17 (Aug 2, 2014)

Gamer4Life said:


> Hello guys, i am a new member here, and i know that my question is outdated but this is my budget
> 
> which phone is better , samsung galaxy s2 or xperia ion (4g version; but no 4g in my country yet)
> most important thing is a phone that i can install a nice vanilla stable kitkat version like the one in nexus phones/motorolla moto x/g
> ...

Click to collapse



in my opinion i will choose the s2


----------



## Mad saint uden (Aug 2, 2014)

Gamer4Life said:


> Hello guys, i am a new member here, and i know that my question is outdated but this is my budget
> 
> which phone is better , samsung galaxy s2 or xperia ion (4g version; but no 4g in my country yet)
> most important thing is a phone that i can install a nice vanilla stable kitkat version like the one in nexus phones/motorolla moto x/g
> ...

Click to collapse




I do like a samsung (I had the tab 1 for just over two years) but find there cameras somewhat lacking.  I have no experience of sony.


----------



## sizy89 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hello everbody!I need some help with choose my new android phone.i have samsung galaxy ace now,and i want to buy a new android phone,one of those(lg g3,htc one m8.one plus one,samsung note 3) and i need help from someone who has expirience with this phones..i watch rewievs and comparison a lot ,but its not the same..lg g3 i like a lot,but i see users write a lot that he is turning off a lot by itself,and overheating and its stupid to me to buy something for my money that has that issues..i need some advices about what is best to buy..thanks a lot for the answers and sorry for my writing i dont write english so good


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2014)

*Go for Note 2/3*

I have a Note 2 since its release and I'm in love with it till date. It simply stands out with its spen and the development still going on for this device. But you don't count Note 2 as an option, do you? Note 3 is more powerful but doesn't add too much usefulness to Note 2. I have all the features (almost all) of Note 3 on my Note 2 via custom TW based ROMs (DN3, Phoenix, Dr. Ketan's, Emotroid etc. to name a few).

I'd suggest you to buy an old/new Note 2 and wait for some revolutionary technology before putting in huge money into a phone that's soon going to be outdated.


----------



## iamshimu (Aug 2, 2014)

*Which handset I should buy?*

Hello again!

I need your kind suggestion as I am looking to buy a new phone for me. According to my purchasing ability I can afford following handsets.

1. Samsung Note 3
2. LG G2
3. LG G2 Pro
4. Nexus 5
5. Iphone 5

Currently I am using Xperia Arc. I usually do not use handsets. If I buy any handset, then surely I will use for next 1 and 1.5 years. I need a device which will have better and faster data service, exchange mail service, handset apps, camera, longer battery life and good camera option.

I am confused. Please suggest me which handset I should purchase among them. You can also suggest other handset. Please also mention the reason why should I buy!

Looking forward to your suggestion.

Thanks,
Shimu


----------



## innomi (Aug 2, 2014)

sizy89 said:


> Hello everbody!I need some help with choose my new android phone.i have samsung galaxy ace now,and i want to buy a new android phone,one of those(lg g3,htc one m8.one plus one,samsung note 3) and i need help from someone who has expirience with this phones..i watch rewievs and comparison a lot ,but its not the same..lg g3 i like a lot,but i see users write a lot that he is turning off a lot by itself,and overheating and its stupid to me to buy something for my money that has that issues..i need some advices about what is best to buy..thanks a lot for the answers and sorry for my writing i dont write english so good

Click to collapse



Then get the oneplus one. Better than those fones. Plus no overheating. And cheaper. And longer lasting battery and better specs

Sent from my 1+1 64GB

---------- Post added at 11:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 AM ----------




iamshimu said:


> Hello again!
> 
> I need your kind suggestion as I am looking to buy a new phone for me. According to my purchasing ability I can afford following handsets.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Same answer for you

Sent from my 1+1 64GB


----------



## sizy89 (Aug 2, 2014)

note2maniac said:


> I have a Note 2 since its release and I'm in love with it till date. It simply stands out with its spen and the development still going on for this device. But you don't count Note 2 as an option, do you? Note 3 is more powerful but doesn't add too much usefulness to Note 2. I have all the features (almost all) of Note 3 on my Note 2 via custom TW based ROMs (DN3, Phoenix, Dr. Ketan's, Emotroid etc. to name a few).
> 
> I'd suggest you to buy an old/new Note 2 and wait for some revolutionary technology before putting in huge money into a phone that's soon going to be outdated.

Click to collapse



note 2 no,i believe its good but its old,note 3 i like a lot too,i watched the rewievs and its better even from some newer phones,and i like big screen,but i dont want to hurry with buying,as u say its better wait a litlle bit


----------



## MGA1996 (Aug 2, 2014)

*Which hadset to buy?*

Hey
My budget is 250$ and I'll be getting an unlocked phone, here are the phones i am thinking to get:
1. HTC One X 32gb
2. HTC Sensation XE
3. HTC Desire 500

From these 3 i am most inclined to get the One X as it seems to be the mos powerful, am i right?
Or are there any other handsets that pack better specs and fit in 250$ (preferably HTCs)?

Thnx in advance
Mike

P.S. My current phone is HTC desire (3-4 y.o.)


----------



## mhoss48 (Aug 2, 2014)

MGA1996 said:


> Hey
> My budget is 250$ and I'll be getting an unlocked phone, here are the phones i am thinking to get:
> 1. HTC One X 32gb
> 2. HTC Sensation XE
> ...

Click to collapse



The one X is the most powerful right
But it suffers badly from the batter 
Try getting the One X+ 
Or a second hand Htc One m7

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## innomi (Aug 2, 2014)

MGA1996 said:


> Hey
> My budget is 250$ and I'll be getting an unlocked phone, here are the phones i am thinking to get:
> 1. HTC One X 32gb
> 2. HTC Sensation XE
> ...

Click to collapse



Get the oneplus one. 249 dollar. 
Bet phone on the market atm! 

Sent from my 1+1 64GB


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## StumpedTechy (Aug 3, 2014)

My asus tf700 is getting a tad long in the tooth. Even with a custom rom and rewiped it still is pretty sluggish. I have had it a few years so am looking to upgrade. I can't quite seem to find a good fit from all the different things I have looked at and the "best" lists and am not sure what all I should jump into buying. Whenever I stop by electronic stores I always find something to negate the tablet buy. Here is my lists of things I would really like it to have. 

Over 7 inches in size, I like the 10 inch of my tf700 but would not be sad if it shrunk just a bit.
SD Card slot for my media and saves.
Largeish battery
Recent model (like this last year or so old models need not apply)
Under $500
Prefer 32 megs memory can live with 16 if I have to.
Android OS

Ones that have caught my eye are Nvidia Shield tablet, Samsung Galaxy Tab Pro 12.2, Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 2014. Are there any others out there I should be including in my list? Are there any of the above 3 I should avoid for any reason? I really don't like the best tablet lists that are out there and would like some honest input, hopefully from a purchaser of a newer model tablet.


----------



## B.Frank (Aug 3, 2014)

StumpedTechy said:


> My asus tf700 is getting a tad long in the tooth. Even with a custom rom and rewiped it still is pretty sluggish. I have had it a few years so am looking to upgrade. I can't quite seem to find a good fit from all the different things I have looked at and the "best" lists and am not sure what all I should jump into buying. Whenever I stop by electronic stores I always find something to negate the tablet buy. Here is my lists of things I would really like it to have.
> 
> Over 7 inches in size, I like the 10 inch of my tf700 but would not be sad if it shrunk just a bit.
> SD Card slot for my media and saves.
> ...

Click to collapse



I would only recommend the Nvidia Shield over the two Samsung tablets if your are purchasing it solely for gaming. Since I don't think that's your main reason for buying a tablet I suggest going for the LTE version of the Samsung Galaxy Tab Pro 12.2. This comes with android KitKat OS which is better than the JellyBean on the Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1. It also has a slightly bigger screen. The one advantage of the Note is that is has enhanced sound quality when playing music and such.
I once played around with a Lenovo tablet that's up to par with the samsung but I can't remember the model.


----------



## Dan_96 (Aug 3, 2014)

*S4 or P7?*

Hi All,
a friend of mine is going to change his Lumia 925 because of Windows Phone. 
He is going to pass to Android with a contract so he can only choose between a few phones, The most interesting are the Samsung Galaxy S4 (GT-I9505) and the Huawei Ascend P7. The prices are the same so I suggest him to buy the S4 simply because it has more unofficial development that means lots of roms, guides, etc... Despite this, I'd like to have an advice from the community. Which would you buy?
Thank You, 
Daniele.


----------



## B.Frank (Aug 3, 2014)

Dan_96 said:


> Hi All,
> a friend of mine is going to change his Lumia 925 because of Windows Phone.
> He is going to pass to Android with a contract so he can only choose between a few phones, The most interesting are the Samsung Galaxy S4 (GT-I9505) and the Huawei Ascend P7. The prices are the same so I suggest him to buy the S4 simply because it has more unofficial development that means lots of roms, guides, etc... Despite this, I'd like to have an advice from the community. Which would you buy?
> Thank You,
> Daniele.

Click to collapse



These two phones are quite similar in specs. The main differences are that version of the Ascend has a better quality secondary camera which higher than most phones really. The ascend also promises a longer battery life and comes with Android KitKat OS while the samsung has to be upgraded after purchase.
The samsung galaxy S4 comes with a wider range of pre-installed apps.
Although with the ascend u can always install those same apps if you want to.

Sent from my GT-I9070P using XDA mobile app


----------



## Zanec (Aug 3, 2014)

innomi said:


> Serious?
> A Galaxy Tab 1 costs around 300 over there? It's for clearance sale here around 79 euro..
> Then order 1 abroad. You will be happier with a good device. Trust me.
> Don't go cheap or you will regret it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Could you give me a link as to what kind of a GT1 you mean, Google Search gives so many results...


----------



## iAirplane (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi,
I've had a HTC HD2 for about 6 years now, but saldy today it broke, so I'm looking for a replacement.
I'm hoping to buy a phone that is just as reliable and durable as this one.

I prefer android phones, and it should have 4G.
Plus since I can be clumsy it should be a strong phone, and since it should last a couple of years, the battery needs to be replace-abe.
My HD2 was 4.3 inch, I'd prefer the same size or a bit bigger, but definitely not 5inch or bigger.

So any recommendations? I like the nexus  5 except for the size, or maybe a galaxy mini or another HTC? 

Thanks


----------



## Antonio GT-I8730T (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi iAirplane maybe Samsung Galaxy Express i8730 is for you check out the specs on gsmarena.


----------



## pablorav (Aug 4, 2014)

Like some others said... OnePlus One is the best device ATM and its in your budget 



iamshimu said:


> Hello again!
> 
> I need your kind suggestion as I am looking to buy a new phone for me. According to my purchasing ability I can afford following handsets.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## ravilov (Aug 4, 2014)

Hello,

My first post in this section. Trying to help my wife pick out her new phone. She currently has the S4 Active and it's kinda falling apart (GPS is malfunctioning, USB port got flimsy and is losing connection, just general slowness at times...) so she is looking for a replacement that's roughly equally capable but with less issues. She's also not too happy with the Active's size, she says it often feels uncomfortably large, so she'd prefer something smaller (but still with decent specs). She's on AT&T and she'll get the new phone through the offered upgrade so we are interested in/limited to only the devices AT&T currently has on offer (list available here). We're mostly interested in Android phones. Here's what we're considering so far:

S4 mini
Moto X
HTC M8
S4

Here's what's important to her:

good hardware quality and reliability, no silly issues or factory bugs and errors (overheating, display/touch issues, battery issues etc.)
easy to unlock/flash/customize, with an active community and good custom ROM selection (turns out the S4 Active community is, well... not very active)
easy to return to stock, in case we need to claim the warranty
camera is very important, the pictures must be decent and usable in most common conditions (full daylight as well as a dim room)
external SD card support would be nice
ruggedness and waterproof is not a demand but is definitely a plus

Her general usage pattern is generally Chrome, Facebook, Youtube, Hangouts (text chat, photo sharing, video chat), a few games for the kids, plus the mandatory Candy Crush for her (this is actually quite important, the game must run smoothly). She often multitasks, browses in Chrome then copies a link to a Facebook post then gets back to Chrome etc, so it is important there is as little lagginess in this area as possible. (This is why we're somewhat concerned with only 1.5 GB RAM in S4 mini...)

So what are your recommendations for a good replacement for her?


----------



## Planterz (Aug 5, 2014)

ravilov said:


> Hello,
> 
> My first post in this section. Trying to help my wife pick out her new phone. She currently has the S4 Active and it's kinda falling apart (GPS is malfunctioning, USB port got flimsy and is losing connection, just general slowness at times...) so she is looking for a replacement that's roughly equally capable but with less issues. She's also not too happy with the Active's size, she says it often feels uncomfortably large, so she'd prefer something smaller (but still with decent specs). She's on AT&T and she'll get the new phone through the offered upgrade so we are interested in/limited to only the devices AT&T currently has on offer (list available here). We're mostly interested in Android phones. Here's what we're considering so far:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Of those, I'd say the Moto X might be the best choice. It packs a large screen in a small package, and fits the hand very well. It'll outperform the S4 Mini in typical daily usage and is significantly smaller than the S4 and M8. The Moto X might be smoother than the S4 too, despite its "inferior" hardware. The M8 wins in terms of performance, but it's quite large. And of course, the Moto X can be customized to your wife's preferences from Motorola's website (and still be purchased with new contract). It's not waterproof, but it does have the hydrophobic nanocoating that Motorola puts on all their phones, so it'll survive a splash of liquid, some rain, or probably even a quick dunk in the toilet. I can't speak for development though.


----------



## shadowcore (Aug 5, 2014)

Acer liquid e 700 or Moto G or Huawei Ascend Mate or Huawei G750 or xperia z or z ultra?
170€                      190€         260€                              270€              280€            290€


Cheapest to most expensive.

I have been looking for a phone recently to replace my LG optimus 4x HD.

The main reason why I really like the Acer e 700 is the battery of 3500 mah, thats amaizing and its 2GB or ram,tripple slot sim. CM support? Will it have any?
For the Moto g its the support and custom roms. 1 GB ram, bad. 2000 Mah, bad, no microSD slot.
Huawei Mate is kinda in the middle and has good price vs  performance + 4000 mah batttery, that makes it good. Probably no CM support. ???
Huawei G750 has octa core and is 3000 mah, also very good with very good performance   Same as above,
Xperia Z has good performance and good custom rom support and looks good to me.  TFT screen kinda kills it for me.
and lastly Z ultra has the best price to performance ratio here, with great display and great CPU. Its size concerns me on its practicality and the possibility of it being stolen easily.

Anyone, has anyone had any experience with these and suggest me something?

All of them are very good but each of them has its draw backs.

I am between going for the acer simply because of its unbeatable price vs battery performance and going for xperia z or z ultra for the build quality and custom rom support?

I would really reconsider the Huawei devices if they have CM support because their relatively high price kills their competivity vs the Acer device and moto g.

Im kinda swinging towards the acer. I dont care about gaming, just listening to browsing and emails,music, videos so on.

Anyone?

My experience with the LG 4X HD was good, but its battery life was my main problem. 
Also, really bad LG support. They refused to release more than one update on the phone.



Honorable suggestions: P), LG G2, I kinda dislike its lack of bezels. Yes, I want to hold a phone, not a screen on my hands.
Nexus 5 is too expensive where I work, I hate its weak battery.
All the other flagships and beauties are far too expensive.


----------



## Austie1337 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello. My phone is having some problems with the SIM card slot and it seems I'm not the only one so its a common Samsung galaxy s4 problem and the only way to fix it is if I replace the phone. So I was wondering what you thought I should do. Take a trip to Best buy and get the Nexus 5 or just wait for the Nexus 6 or whatever its going to be called? I definitely want a Nexus. Thanks, your opinions are helpful!


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge (Aug 5, 2014)

*Xiaomi Mi3*

I 'm not sure if this is the right thread for this but here it goes - I'd like to buy a Xiaomi Mi3 or lower because it has good specs and cheaper but I can't find it in local stores. Do they have a specific store located in each country?


----------



## Pator57 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi, i want to buy a new phone but i would like to have some help.
I have an htc buzz wildfire wich is very lagy on ics or higher version of android, so i want to switch.

I search an android phone with :
- a camera with minimum 8 megapixel
- active community of dev on xda
- good spec for gaming
- A lot of rom avaible
- an hdpi phone compatible with all the apk
- gpu and good driver
- a price lower than 300 dollars

Thanks to help me to found my new device


----------



## Planterz (Aug 5, 2014)

Pator57 said:


> Hi, i want to buy a new phone but i would like to have some help.
> I have an htc buzz wildfire wich is very lagy on ics or higher version of android, so i want to switch.
> 
> I search an android phone with :
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 4 16gb off eBay for $240 (new). If you're in North America you can enable the LTE modem to work on band 4, otherwise you're limited to HSDPA+ @42.2Mb/s, which is still pretty fast. It'll handle any game you can throw at it, and the development for this phone is one of, if not the most active and expansive. The only other option would be to find a used Nexus 5 or maybe a used LG G2 or Moto X. I guess there's also the OnePlus One 16gb, which retails at $299, if you can get the invite to buy one.


----------



## fiernaq (Aug 5, 2014)

Time for a new phone.  What should I get?

My current phone is the Sprint Samsung Galaxy Saga II Epic 4G Touch (SPH-D710).

Preferences:
*Battery life* - this is the single most crucial item on my list.  The longer the battery lasts, the better.
*Customizability* - would like another phone with the vast amount of customization offered in the E4GT forum.
*Carrier* - would prefer the phone be compatible with Ting (my current provider) or with another MVNO that offers low cost / low usage plans.  I'm in the <200 minutes, <500 texts, and <100 Mb data category and don't want to pay for an "unlimited" plan that I won't use half of.  Also, go go wifi.  I'd like to see some 802.11ac phones on the list.
*Screen size* - max 5in unless there's a really good reason otherwise.  I'd rather not need a man-purse to carry it or two hands to use it.  Of course, I'm also not interested in tiny phones since I would like to be able to use RDP from my phone without it being completely terribad.
*Global capability* - I do travel occasionally and it's nice to not need a borrowed phone (I'm USA based for now).

Things that don't interest me:
*Screen resolution* above 1920x1080 - it's pointless on such a small device and just lowers battery life.  Bigger numbers aren't always better.
*Bloat* - if the device doesn't have a trimmed down ROM available, I'm not interested.

Again, battery life is by far the most important item on this list.  Don't even bother mentioning a phone if it can't stay alive for 24 hours stock.  I've tried the Motorola Droid Maxx and it's currently pretty close to the top of my list with the only thing holding me back from buying it being the limited customization options (it OTA'd to 4.4.4 with a locked BL which from what I can tell means it would've been stuck un-rootable so I returned it).

Thanks in advance for your suggestions 

_edit_
The E4GT is comfortable in my hand with dimensions of 5.11 x 2.74 x 0.38 inches (130 x 70 x 10 mm)
The Motorola Droid Maxx is mostly comfortable although a bit tall and it has dimensions of 5.41 x 2.80 x 0.33 inches (137.5 x 71.2 x 8.5 mm)

I'm pretty sure the OnePlus One with dimensions of 6.02 x 2.99 x 0.35 inches (152.9 x 75.9 x 8.9 mm) would not be comfortable for me to hold and while that doesn't knock it out of the standings entirely (I've actually had my eye on it for a while because it does look like a great phone) it definitely makes me want to know if there is anything better out there (for me).  Also, from what I hear, the battery doesn't exactly fare too well (against what I'm looking for).

In terms of battery life, let me be a bit more clear about my requirements.  I'll use the Droid Maxx as a comparison since I found it to be adequate.  Yes, that's a tough measuring stick but it is what I'm looking for.  Brand new, out of the box, a Droid Maxx that was immediately plugged in till full charge then unplugged - updates were run and apps installed and the device was used as per my normal which resulted in about 2.5 hours of screen on time with wifi, 3g, and 4g active the whole time (wifi was used for the most part but mobile data was enabled) and the Droid Maxx lasted over 7 days.  Yes, that's abnormal.  After nearly a month of use it was averaging about 3 full days.  I know most phones aren't built to come close to that but the closer you can get the more likely I'll be interested in it.  First three screenshots below show the 7 days figure.  The next four screenshots show a much heavier usage scenario including over an hour of heavy duty gaming while still getting over 3 days out of the device.


----------



## HridayHS (Aug 5, 2014)

I think one plus is best 64 gb in normal price...


----------



## Mefna (Aug 7, 2014)

*Don't know how to choose between tablets 8" 1024x768 or 9" 800x480*

Hi all, I hope this is the right thread for asking, I searched beforehand and didn't find an answer.
Also, forgive my bad English

I have a few points(miles) in my credit card that are about to expire if I don't use them, I don't plan to travel anytime soon, and was thinking on getting a tablet, albeit a low end or cheap one.
It will be my first one, and I don't really need one, but hey!

My main use (I guess) will be to read digital comics first and e-books second, and on very rare occasions watch a few videos, but not full length movies.
And I used to think  that the screen space would be my only concern, I would go for a 10" screen, but don't have enough points.

With my amount of points to expire, the first to catch my eye is a 9" screen with 800x480 resolution, but then I found a 8" screen but with 1024x768 resolution.

I don't have experience in this, so bear with me. The ideal would be to go to a store and take both in my hands, and preferably, to sample the same image in both screens. But I don't get to do that, I have to choose over the internet.
I know that the bigger resolution should mean a sharper image, but the extra inch shouldn't compensate for that? I'm a noob, I really don't know.
I tried to alter the resolution in my laptop, to see witch was going to be the difference, obviously 1024 has the sharper image, but I don't know how to compensate for the screen size difference (the laptop is 15,4", by the way).

Maybe if I ask like this...
A comic book (or a e-book) page in full screen in a 9" device with 800x480 resolution wouldn't be as "readable" or "enjoyable", or even more,  that in a 8" screen device, but with 1024x768 resolution? The extra room in the screen wouldn't mean that the text will be bigger, meaning that being less sharp isn't really noticeable?

Ps.:I know that some (or a lot of) people can. But I can't tell the difference, in my 42" plasma tv, between watching a movie in 720p or in 1080p. Don't know if that info is relevant either, sorry


----------



## KylarStern (Aug 7, 2014)

Ill just copy my post for another place here.

So im picking up a new phone this month, and my budget is around 200-230 euros. I've been browsing the phones the last couple of days, and only a few seem optimal, but I have a trouble picking one of them.


*Lg g2 mini*
*Huawei Ascend p6*
*Sony Xperia ZR*
*HTC Desire 616*

If I missed a great phone for this price, let me know. I was pretty much sold on the g2 mini but then I came across the others and I just can't decide. I love the features on the g2 mini(guest mode, knock code, double tap, video pausing when you look away), but the screen is not 720p. I love that the ascend p6 is so slim, has a great screen and a good processor, but I hate that earphone jack with the little pin, that's just annoying. The Xperia ZR is just all around great and the Desire 616 has an octacore and its 5 inches.
What I'm looking for in a phone is: good performance, I guess I'll be doing some medium gaming on it. It has to look reasonably good and feel good in the hand. Good screen and just general good quality( I dont want it to start misbehaving after a year). The camera is not that important as I rarely take photos.

Really any help would be appreciated, I just need someone to talk to about all the choices, and to hear some arguments for every phone so I can decide.
Thanks


----------



## mmzer0 (Aug 7, 2014)

*a bit confused here*

Hey guys 
this is my first time posting here on xda but i have been a fan for a while and you guys really rock.
so iam about to buy a new smart phone and i have a limited budget , i did some research and ended up having a choice between the sony xperia v and the Alcatel One Touch Idol X and they are both pretty cool phones and are in the same price range and their specs are great and pretty close.
i have been a fan of the sony xperia line for a while now and my heart really sways towards the V but the idol x has almost the same specs and is better in some cases and has a bigger 5.0 inch screen compared to that of the V's 4.3 inch screen , sure water resistance is a cool feature but i dont want to make the wrong choice here especially because the idol x has a quad core processor while the V has a dual core one.
so if you guys can help me choose and also tell me if the quad vs dual thing will affect gaming so much? , and also if the quality of the phones them selves (you know fabrics , cameras , screens , battery and such) will make a difference in future use. that would be great.
thanx in advanced.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## MikeJennni (Aug 7, 2014)

0617NajCram17 said:


> what's better SGS5 or HTC One M8.?? planning to get a new device.. :laugh:

Click to collapse



M8 has the slight edge. If you want a brighter outdoor screen get the s5


----------



## innomi (Aug 8, 2014)

mmzer0 said:


> Hey guys
> this is my first time posting here on xda but i have been a fan for a while and you guys really rock.
> so iam about to buy a new smart phone and i have a limited budget , i did some research and ended up having a choice between the sony xperia v and the Alcatel One Touch Idol X and they are both pretty cool phones and are in the same price range and their specs are great and pretty close.
> i have been a fan of the sony xperia line for a while now and my heart really sways towards the V but the idol x has almost the same specs and is better in some cases and has a bigger 5.0 inch screen compared to that of the V's 4.3 inch screen , sure water resistance is a cool feature but i dont want to make the wrong choice here especially because the idol x has a quad core processor while the V has a dual core one.
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude. 
For the same price you can buy the best phone there is atm!
The OnePlus one! 

Sent from my 1+1 64GB

---------- Post added at 02:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 AM ----------




fiernaq said:


> Time for a new phone.  What should I get?

Click to collapse



Dude. You use your phone 2 hours in those days lol. 
Almost every phone will give you the same result I the phone has a battery of 2000mah + 

If you want the max battery? Get a HTC m8 or the OnePlus one! 


Sent from my 1+1 64GB


----------



## Mr.trololol (Aug 8, 2014)

mmzer0 said:


> Hey guys
> this is my first time posting here on xda but i have been a fan for a while and you guys really rock.
> so iam about to buy a new smart phone and i have a limited budget , i did some research and ended up having a choice between the sony xperia v and the Alcatel One Touch Idol X and they are both pretty cool phones and are in the same price range and their specs are great and pretty close.
> i have been a fan of the sony xperia line for a while now and my heart really sways towards the V but the idol x has almost the same specs and is better in some cases and has a bigger 5.0 inch screen compared to that of the V's 4.3 inch screen , sure water resistance is a cool feature but i dont want to make the wrong choice here especially because the idol x has a quad core processor while the V has a dual core one.
> ...

Click to collapse



buy xiaomi mi3 $250 only
snapdragon 800 quad core processor,
2gb ram
16gb internal    

 bla,bla,bla... 

antutu benchmark 36000

awesome phone dude

iam so poor that i cannot even pay attention in class


----------



## kkkhattak (Aug 8, 2014)

Which phone should i buy LG Optimus G Pro or LG GX F310L ? Please urgent help needed


----------



## 0617NajCram17 (Aug 8, 2014)

MikeJennni said:


> M8 has the slight edge. If you want a brighter outdoor screen get the s5

Click to collapse



Thanks maybe I'll go with S5 I found that They both have the same score in ANTUTU benchmark


----------



## youngchaos (Aug 8, 2014)

What is the best choice into 300$~ ?

I need removable battery and microsd absolutely


----------



## innomi (Aug 8, 2014)

0617NajCram17 said:


> Thanks maybe I'll go with S5 I found that They both have the same score in ANTUTU benchmark

Click to collapse



Nope. M8 is little bit higher since Samsung cheats in those scores. 
The better phone between those 2 is the m8.


Sent from my 1+1 64GB


----------



## cacing32 (Aug 8, 2014)

youngchaos said:


> What is the best choice into 300$~ ?
> 
> I need removable battery and microsd absolutely

Click to collapse



If I have $300 then I should buy Xiaomi Mi 3 or OnePlus One. But unfortunately those doesnt have extraslot memory and removable battery, but have battery capacity about 3000mAh and 16/64GB Storage, and 3GB RAM (OnePlus One).


----------



## youngchaos (Aug 8, 2014)

cacing32 said:


> If I have $300 then I should buy Xiaomi Mi 3 or OnePlus One. But unfortunately those doesnt have extraslot memory and removable battery, but have battery capacity about 3000mAh and 16/64GB Storage, and 3GB RAM (OnePlus One).

Click to collapse



You're not the first one who said me OnePlusOne , but  has this device any bugs/issues? or not? I'm a bit unsecure.. mmm and what about warranty? is there any official support in EU? Thanks!


----------



## 0617NajCram17 (Aug 8, 2014)

innomi said:


> Nope. M8 is little bit higher since Samsung cheats in those scores.
> The better phone between those 2 is the m8.
> 
> 
> Sent from my 1+1 64GB

Click to collapse



 thanks a lot maybe at the end of the month I have M8


----------



## mhoss48 (Aug 8, 2014)

0617NajCram17 said:


> thanks a lot maybe at the end of the month I have M8

Click to collapse



Actually they're the same. The M8 is better because the S5 has touchwiz which we all know that it bugs the phone down 
M8 is better go for it


----------



## mmzer0 (Aug 8, 2014)

*thnx*



innomi said:


> Dude.
> For the same price you can buy the best phone there is atm!
> The OnePlus one!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



one plus one sounds pretty good but they require invites and stuff and i live in egypt and getting that kind of promotions is very hard
you seem to have a 1+1 why not hook a brother up send an invite my way


----------



## innomi (Aug 9, 2014)

youngchaos said:


> You're not the first one who said me OnePlusOne , but  has this device any bugs/issues? or not? I'm a bit unsecure.. mmm and what about warranty? is there any official support in EU? Thanks!

Click to collapse



Yup. 
The warehouse is in England. I'm from the EU as well. (netherlands) 
About bugs.. I have heard some people who had bugs. But from my experience I have 0 bugs.. 
Best of al is CyanogenMod they come with updates frequently. So I, there is a bug it's gone quickly. 

Sent from my 1+1 64GB

---------- Post added at 11:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 PM ----------




mmzer0 said:


> one plus one sounds pretty good but they require invites and stuff and i live in egypt and getting that kind of promotions is very hard
> you seem to have a 1+1 why not hook a brother up send an invite my way

Click to collapse



Sorry m8 have 0 invites. Just join their forum and you get 1 in a month or so. 

Sent from my 1+1 64GB


----------



## HuaweiVogue (Aug 9, 2014)

I am trying to find some chinese tablet that have over 10 inch screen. I found only two devices, voyo a15 and fine11 but both are old.
Is there any newer tablet with 11-12" screen?


----------



## illuzian (Aug 9, 2014)

Looking for a more powerful and bloat free upgrade to my note 3 but haven't found anything to date. Any recommendations?


----------



## banjara (Aug 9, 2014)

Xperia z1 or nexus 5 or LG g2?


----------



## alvster (Aug 9, 2014)

Alternative to asus zenfone 5 ??? im planning to buy it but just to know is there any better phone with the  same price range.. 

Sent from my Lenovo A516 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## banjara (Aug 9, 2014)

alvster said:


> Alternative to asus zenfone 5 ??? im planning to buy it but just to know is there any better phone with the  same price range..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A516 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Moto G!!!!


----------



## skyzo97 (Aug 9, 2014)

Does XiaoMi mi3 is worth phone?


----------



## TiTAN-O-One (Aug 9, 2014)

skyzo97 said:


> Does XiaoMi mi3 is worth phone?

Click to collapse



Its worth it if you are not into curoms and not into downloading big apps. Xiaomi decided to close source the Xiaomi MI3 and it has 13.3GB of storage out of the box.

Sent from the internet

---------- Post added at 01:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:29 AM ----------

Guys, is Pantech Vega N6 and the Docomo Arrow X F-01F good? They have gigantic specs. I need reviews for both of these phones! 

Sent from the internet


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## mhoss48 (Aug 9, 2014)

banjara said:


> Xperia z1 or nexus 5 or LG g2?

Click to collapse



U can't go wrong with anyone
The G2 with the optimus G3 rom is excellent bug free. Smooth
U get a G3 excluding the 4k display
Basically a G2.5 ?

U can't go wrong with anyone

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## B.Frank (Aug 9, 2014)

ka-la said:


> To buy Nexus 7 or wait for Microsoft Surface?
> 
> The question is really if the Surface will be cheaper than I bet it'll be (under 500)
> Nexus 7 seems like awesome tablet, but I think it might be too small for me , but im not really sure, since I never owned a tablet, and where I live I cant go and see any 7 inch tablets in store.
> ...

Click to collapse



You can check out the Lenovo A series of tablets if your're looking cheap with good quality. My option is the Lenovo yoga tablet 8" but the A series such as the A8 is just as good and more affordable. 

Sent from my GT-I9070P using XDA mobile app


----------



## trotos (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi guys. Is lg g2 mini any good? How is development for this phone?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Aug 9, 2014)

trotos said:


> Hi guys. Is lg g2 mini any good? How is development for this phone?

Click to collapse



I can't speak for development, but as for the phone itself, you can do a lot better. Get yourself a Nexus 4 instead. Better specs, and unmatched development.


----------



## innomi (Aug 9, 2014)

illuzian said:


> Looking for a more powerful and bloat free upgrade to my note 3 but haven't found anything to date. Any recommendations?

Click to collapse



Oneplus one. 


Sent from my 1+1 64GB


----------



## illuzian (Aug 10, 2014)

innomi said:


> Oneplus one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my 1+1 64GB

Click to collapse



I've considered it but it needs to be easily obtainable


----------



## innomi (Aug 10, 2014)

illuzian said:


> I've considered it but it needs to be easily obtainable

Click to collapse



Join the forum get an invite... Easy huh?  

Sent from my 1+1 64GB


----------



## illuzian (Aug 10, 2014)

innomi said:


> Join the forum get an invite... Easy huh?
> 
> Sent from my 1+1 64GB

Click to collapse



From what I've gathered I need to contribute a little before getting one. I've joined the forum but really don't have anything to contribute there nor the time to really invest. I'd love to get one but even then it only seems marginally better than the Note 3 specs wise except for the fact it's bloat free and has a 64gb version which I'd be smitten with.

I've considered a few phones but I'm leaning towards waiting as nothing seems to really of made any leaps in the near 1 year period that I've had the Note 3 for.

I really want to get away from Samsung though as a detest a lot of the things they force on me. Knox I can sort of understand but even then, warranties should not be voided for manufacturing defects.


----------



## innomi (Aug 10, 2014)

illuzian said:


> From what I've gathered I need to contribute a little before getting one. I've joined the forum but really don't have anything to contribute there nor the time to really invest. I'd love to get one but even then it only seems marginally better than the Note 3 specs wise except for the fact it's bloat free and has a 64gb version which I'd be smitten with.
> 
> I've considered a few phones but I'm leaning towards waiting as nothing seems to really of made any leaps in the near 1 year period that I've had the Note 3 for.
> 
> I really want to get away from Samsung though as a detest a lot of the things they force on me. Knox I can sort of understand but even then, warranties should not be voided for manufacturing defects.

Click to collapse



I agree with you there. 
But about your first bit. 
Hardware is better. It seems a little bit on paper but the combination with the special made CyanogenMod gets the max out of the phone. Don't know if you like antutu? (some people don't care about benchmarks) but the new antutu (in wich you can't cheat like Samsung does) the one is about 13% higher than the note. And I am not even talking about the battery with gives me 7-8 hours on screen time. I last about 3 days on 1 charge on moderate/heavy use. 

BTW about contributing. Not so important. They give invites according to join date on the forum. Just check your forum number and see where they are with the invites. 

Any other phone without bloatware atm is nexus 5 but that isn't comparible. Hell the nexus 6 isn't even. Since nexus line always had bad battery and has to cut corners to be cheaper. 

Sent from my 1+1 64GB


----------



## illuzian (Aug 10, 2014)

innomi said:


> I agree with you there.
> But about your first bit.
> Hardware is better. It seems a little bit on paper but the combination with the special made CyanogenMod gets the max out of the phone. Don't know if you like antutu? (some people don't care about benchmarks) but the new antutu (in wich you can't cheat like Samsung does) the one is about 13% higher than the note. And I am not even talking about the battery with gives me 7-8 hours on screen time. I last about 3 days on 1 charge on moderate/heavy use.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, that's good info! Considering the price if I get hold of an invite soon enough I might as well get one. I'd love a GED device like the Nexus but the lack of SD expansion and cutting out features makes it a no go. And Google Play Editions lack the LTE bands used in Australia


----------



## tsouktsouk (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi,

I would buy a chinese tablet. I want to have sim card slot, 3G and good camera with flash light.Could you suggest a tablet?

Thanks!!


----------



## Rawb0Ss (Aug 10, 2014)

*8-10" tablet for $150-200 w/16gb, microsd, 4.4 (stock or rom)*

I already posted this message on a forum post asking about getting root for the Asus ME181C. Since I have not purchased it yet, I am still open for ideas or suggestions for other tablets that I may be overlooking. 

I am in the process of receiving a $150 card to walmart/sams club from my sero 7 pro warranty. I been checking out tablets around $150-200 range for the last few days. So far I seem to have narrowed it down to the ME181C ($179) or the older ME180A ($199). I dont care about the Nexus without a SD card slot, no hdmi is not a deal breaker for me but would be nice to have it, and would like to upgrade to the 8" or larger screen. I hear good things on the specs of the Dell Venue's, but I see a lot of bad reviews on multiple sites as well, and honestly I can't stand Dell. Since I am limited to use the gift card at Walmart/Sams, my options are limited.

Since the specs of the 2 Asus Memo pads tablets are similar, I figured I would go with the newer ME181C and save $20 while doing so. I know its a fresh tablet, but I have yet to find a forum where someone had a successful root on this model. Root is a must have when I use a tablet. I am somewhat worried to pull the trigger on this model, or is it just a matter of time before there is a root method available? 

I see the ME180A can be rooted, so that is a plus for that model, but doesnt seem to be updated anymore? and no rom/developer activity that I can find. I am curious why the older model with similar specs cost $20 more. Now skimming through the Walmart/Sams tablets, I see a few other possible options: Acer Iconia A1-830, HP 8 1401US, and then Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 and 4 variants. Any other tablets I am over looking from these stores? I do not want to get one that has a specific chipset that makes it hard or impossible to root or modify, then of course get the best bang for my buck. Please any feedback or info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Malibuz0r (Aug 10, 2014)

I currently own a Tab 3 10.1 and looking for a new tablet. The only reason why I want to switch is because of the PPI on the Tab 3

Currently interested in either a Note Pro 12.2 or a Tab Pro 12.2. Which of these 2 tablets is the superior?

Also, I mainly use the tablet for movies, videos, web browsing, reading. I dont do much gaming.


----------



## mhoss48 (Aug 11, 2014)

Malibuz0r said:


> I currently own a Tab 3 10.1 and looking for a new tablet. The only reason why I want to switch is because of the PPI on the Tab 3
> 
> Currently interested in either a Note Pro 12.2 or a Tab Pro 12.2. Which of these 2 tablets is the superior?
> 
> Also, I mainly use the tablet for movies, videos, web browsing, reading. I dont do much gaming.

Click to collapse



Go with the tab S it's the one with the Amoled display 

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## msergiu80 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Htc One M7 801n*

I own a Htc One M7 801n since 3 months ago, I am extremely happy with it. Rooted easy, a lot of custom ROMS and after I cracked the screen they replaced it for free. I'll never by another brand after all that


----------



## jab5555 (Aug 11, 2014)

if you are used a Samsung or HTC get the one ur use to , I prefer HTC ?

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## koolewong (Aug 11, 2014)

*What phone to get next?*

Hi,

I have had an S3 i9300 for the past 30 months, very happy with it [rooted + SlimKat] but feel its time to update.  What would people suggest. Is there a new nexus coming out, is it worth the wait? Just not sure an S5 is enough of a change to justify the expense.

Thanks


----------



## Zaslam408 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey guys, 

I am about to upgrade my phone from an s3 and am having to choose between the m8, z2 and g3.

I want a phone that will give me a long lasting experience (won't start lagging in a 6 months), good battery life (6-7 hours screen time on one charge, if possible), decent camera, and good audio through headphones. I don't mind putting on a battery case in the future if I need to but would rather avoid it. 

To me the m8 is the most attractive phone out of the bunch but its specs are a little behind, relatively. Also, I am not so sure about its battery life and, due to its shape, a battery case would make it less attractive than a z2 with battery case. The biggest plus for the m8 is the feeling that the phone will continue to perform optimally for a good while after the purchase date. Should I go with my gut feeling? 

The z2 is a powerhouse of specs. However, the user reviews just don't seem to be on par with the m8. I have read issues with lag and heating. On paper, it seems like an easy pick. Is the reality different? 

The g3 is blowing people away but I have read that the screen is a battery drainer. That is still bearable but the occurrence of heating issues is the scary part. I am afraid of getting a phone that is amazing for the first month or two but can't last. Is the praise simply hype that will die out soon or is it a sturdy phone? 

What do you guys suggest? 

Your objective suggestions would be much appreciated. I plan to make the decision by tomorrow. 


Sent from my SGH-T999V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## innomi (Aug 12, 2014)

Zaslam408 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am about to upgrade my phone from an s3 and am having to choose between the m8, z2 and g3.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you really wanna choose between only those 3? Then the m8 is your best bet. 
It gets the highest ranking on ANTUTU 4 of those 3 fones.

But if you want an ever better phone than those 3? Get the OnePlus one! 

Sent from my 1+1 64GB


----------



## cacing32 (Aug 12, 2014)

tsouktsouk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would buy a chinese tablet. I want to have sim card slot, 3G and good camera with flash light.Could you suggest a tablet?
> 
> Thanks!!

Click to collapse



1. Pipo M9


RK3188 True Quad Core Cortex-A9 Up to 1.6GHz
10.1" IPS II 1280x800 Pixels 10 Point Touch Capacitve Screen
2GB RAM 16GB Nand Flash/ Android 4.2 OS
Wifi Bluetooth HDMI OTG 3G

2. Cube Talk 9X

3. Lenovo - IdeaTab A3000 16GB


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## tsouktsouk (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks!!

I will wait new tablet with Allwinner A80 and Rochip 3288.Teclast P98 3G is very good but it don't have flash camera.


----------



## mostafamorsy (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi Guys.
im going to buy new mobile
I'm confused between HTC Desire 816 and Xperia ZR
Help me pls


----------



## ownage96 (Aug 13, 2014)

msergiu80 said:


> I own a Htc One M7 801n since 3 months ago, I am extremely happy with it. Rooted easy, a lot of custom ROMS and after I cracked the screen they replaced it for free. I'll never by another brand after all that

Click to collapse



This is exactly why I bought an M8 after cracking my Nexus 5 screen. I called LG and they were asking for 250$ to fix it so I decided to buy a new phone instead. Now even if I crack the screen I don't need to worry since HTC has got me covered.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Kevin108 (Aug 13, 2014)

I'd like a 7" HD tablet in the $150 range.  Quad core performance would be nice, but dual core is fine.

It  has to be rootable.  It would be great if it was an active Cyanogenmod platform as well, but that's not a requirement.

I currently have an ASUS Memo Pad 7 but when I purchased it, I was unaware of the difference between the processors and how that factored into it being rootable.  I may simply return it and order the previous model without the Intel processor but I thought I'd ask for other suggestions first.


----------



## amrahaniss (Aug 14, 2014)

Kevin108 said:


> I'd like a 7" HD tablet in the $150 range.  Quad core performance would be nice, but dual core is fine.
> 
> It  has to be rootable.  It would be great if it was an active Cyanogenmod platform as well, but that's not a requirement.
> 
> I currently have an ASUS Memo Pad 7 but when I purchased it, I was unaware of the difference between the processors and how that factored into it being rootable.  I may simply return it and order the previous model without the Intel processor but I thought I'd ask for other suggestions first.

Click to collapse



for me the " ASUS MemoPAD 7 HD " is a good option 
here are its specs:
7" HD screen ith a resolution of 1280 x 800 p
and a quadcore 1.2 GHz Cortex-A7 processor with 1 GB of ram and 16GB of rom

otherwise the best solution is still the NEXUS 7 by buying it you're sure of getting updates and the last android on market !
now the rest is up to you


----------



## adobe7 (Aug 14, 2014)

*Xperia ZR or Note 3 Neo ?*

It will be my first android device. Had been using Symbians and iPhones since ages.

When I was looking around, found Xperia line to be disgusting when I heard the reviews from my friends who are facing problems to get their batteries replaced. Sony center is asking for about 15000 rupees (half the phone's MRP).

Anyway, what do you guys suggest between Xperia ZR (available for very cheap 17k and a removable battery) v/s Note 3 Neo (about 27k) ?

My usage are centered on Web Browsing (3G) and Emails for 95% of times,  rest 5% is texting, calls etc. No games, no movies/videos, etc. Have iPads for those.

Or some other device in the similar price range, you would like to recommend? (Not finding it worth to spend 35k+ for an android phone). 

Any suggestion will be a great help !!


----------



## |>/\nte (Aug 14, 2014)

*Xperia zr or original galaxy note 3*



adobe7 said:


> It will be my first android device. Had been using Symbians and iPhones since ages.
> 
> When I was looking around, found Xperia line to be disgusting when I heard the reviews from my friends who are facing problems to get their batteries replaced. Sony center is asking for about 15000 rupees (half the phone's MRP).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First of all, most phones today (except Samsung) don't offer a user-replaceable battery. Anyway, xperia phones are on the top, along with Samsung and HTC, so don't worry about performance and such. As for the device you have in mind, I'd recommend you the xperia zr over the galaxy note 3 neo, because it has a sharper display (323 ppi instead of 267 that the galaxy note 3 neo has, so it'll be easier for you to read stuff such as e-mails). Also, the xperia zr has a 13,1 mp camera, while the note 3 neo has 8, and it has water and dust resistance, in case of an accident. Alternatevely, you can go for the original galaxy note 3, if you can afford it. It's better from both phones that you've in mind. Hope this will clear up your mind...


----------



## drumcodex (Aug 14, 2014)

illuzian said:


> I've considered it but it needs to be easily obtainable

Click to collapse



Xiaomi m4 ?

Sendt fra min LG-E975 med Tapatalk


----------



## Anzee (Aug 14, 2014)

I am looking for something stylish and water resistant at the same time without having to spend the money I'd have to buy a z1 or z2 and must have atleast 2gb ram cuz I currently have 1gb and it sucks. Can't run more than one app at a time.


----------



## baboomerang (Aug 14, 2014)

*Here are a few phones...*



Anzee said:


> I am looking for something stylish and water resistant at the same time without having to spend the money I'd have to buy a z1 or z2 and must have atleast 2gb ram cuz I currently have 1gb and it sucks. Can't run more than one app at a time.

Click to collapse



By money you mean under 500 USD?

If so, you can just get the XperiaZ1S - Z1 - Z
Also a Galaxy S4 Active is in that range. Especially with the S5 Active out already, the S4 one is reduced.
$200-$300-$400 USD 

Though be careful, its not really waterproof but water resistant, so dont go and dip it into anything you want 
I'd really go for the blatant big options because its easier to find customs roms, more documentation, more bang for your buck. I still have a T-mobile concord phone that has no mods at all sitting off in a dark closet. RIP 2013.

Good customizable phones for under that price I would say isnt worth the money.


----------



## rawelioli (Aug 14, 2014)

Hello, I want to buy a mobile which is really powerful like good processor or many RAM and so on. Which one is the best?


----------



## anooj21m (Aug 15, 2014)

*need help in  buying new phone.*

which phone should I buy  for mainly camera purpose....
 my budget is around 12k..??


----------



## royredman (Aug 15, 2014)

*10 in tablet + keyboard for note taking*

I wanted to buy a fairly recent tablet (late 2013-current) that I can use for my school note taking. It needs to be fairly speedy (so I can take my notes without any issues), I need to find a good keyboard also with it that I can type my notes on it. I will also be using my stylus to write out formulas in my notes section . 

I am not choosing a windows touch screen because I hate the OS for note taking. I don't care about getting a perfect stylus (Since I have a great stylus that I use on my tf300t), so I don't really care too much about the galaxy note 10.1 series. I also need a keyboard. I wanted a tf700t, but it isn't in stores and has little development going on, which leads me to my next need.

I want to find a tablet that has some development going on it. I only want this because I will most likely just slap an AOSP rom onto it to make it even speedier. Cost wise is not a huge worry, I would rather that it is no more than $500 though.

I know this is very detailed, but you guys would be awesome if you would be able to help out with this dilemma. Thanks!!


----------



## Planterz (Aug 15, 2014)

anooj21m said:


> which phone should I buy  for mainly camera purpose....
> my budget is around 12k..??

Click to collapse



Where is Thane and how much is 12k whatever worth in USD or GBP or other well known monetary unit?

---------- Post added at 02:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 AM ----------




royredman said:


> I wanted to buy a fairly recent tablet (late 2013-current) that I can use for my school note taking. It needs to be fairly speedy (so I can take my notes without any issues), I need to find a good keyboard also with it that I can type my notes on it. I will also be using my stylus to write out formulas in my notes section .
> 
> I am not choosing a windows touch screen because I hate the OS for note taking. I don't care about getting a perfect stylus (Since I have a great stylus that I use on my tf300t), so I don't really care too much about the galaxy note 10.1 series. I also need a keyboard. I wanted a tf700t, but it isn't in stores and has little development going on, which leads me to my next need.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't speak for development, but the Samsung Note series with the S-Pen does work very well for writing on screen. I only toyed with one briefly that a co-worker bought (2014 10.1"), but it worked far better than writing with a finger or a basic stylus. Plus, it has a "formula" recognition feature that converts what you write into text formulas. He bought it for school, and he's taking classes in calculus, mechanical engineering, chemistry, etc. We discovered the "formula" mode when we were just dicking around on it looking at the features. It's possible that other tablets have similar software, you can find similar software, but I have no idea. All I know is the S-Pen works better than any other writing method, and the formula feature worked very well.

You can get the 2014 10.1" with 16gb off Amazon for $480, or the 32gb for $519. I wouldn't worry too much about needing to flash an AOSP ROM on it - the Note 2014 is a beast of a device, and you'd lose all the fancy S-Pen functions.

Honestly, the only tablet that can really rival the Note 10.1" 2014 is the Sony Xperia Z2. The screen is "only" 1920x1080p, but it's thinner, much lighter, and waterproof. Costs just as much though (right around $500). Probably more dev-friendly than the Samsung. I guess there's the Note 10.1 Pro too, which is pretty powerful and has an amazing screen (and cheaper), but the Exynos processor probably means it's less dev-friendly.

I think you should hit up a Best Buy or some place that has a Note you can play with to see how well the S-Pen works.


----------



## innomi (Aug 15, 2014)

anooj21m said:


> which phone should I buy  for mainly camera purpose....
> my budget is around 12k..??

Click to collapse



The Nokia lumia serie
Or just buy a camera. 
And buy a phone for the usage of a phone! 

Verzonden vanaf mijn oneplus One 64GB


----------



## zAfi2014 (Aug 15, 2014)

Current Galaxy Nexus user (Europe). I'll be getting a mobile work phone someday and I'd like to avoid carrying two devices with me. I know there are some dual-sim solutions, but I don't really like any of those manufacturer-modified android versions. Is there any known dual-sim device with plain Android or a working (stable enough  ) mod for one of the better devices out there?


----------



## jayc137 (Aug 15, 2014)

zAfi2014 said:


> Current Galaxy Nexus user (Europe). I'll be getting a mobile work phone someday and I'd like to avoid carrying two devices with me. I know there are some dual-sim solutions, but I don't really like any of those manufacturer-modified android versions. Is there any known dual-sim device with plain Android or a working (stable enough  ) mod for one of the better devices out there?

Click to collapse



Galaxy Grand I9082 and Moto G have dual sim working on CM11 and its derived ROMs.


----------



## Zanec (Aug 15, 2014)

innomi said:


> Serious?
> A Galaxy Tab 1 costs around 300 over there? It's for clearance sale here around 79 euro..
> Then order 1 abroad. You will be happier with a good device. Trust me.
> Don't go cheap or you will regret it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Uh.. are those the best cheapish(~150€) devices that are available abroad?
Oh, and we don't have 'clearance' sales, the shops here sell everything full priced until they are out of the product(in which case they order new ones), or until its aged for ~3-4 years(in which case they remove them from sale to places unknown). The latter cases are extremely rare I've noticed.
Also, doesn't Samsung put all kinds of social crapps into its products?


----------



## cacing32 (Aug 15, 2014)

whitesh4d0w said:


> Hello, I want to buy a mobile which is really powerful like good processor or many RAM and so on. Which one is the best?

Click to collapse



I would recommend OnePlus One.

OS: Android OS, v4.4.2 (KitKat)
Chipset: Qualcomm MSM8974AC Snapdragon 801
CPU: Quad-core 2.5 GHz Krait 400
GPU: Adreno 330
Internal: 16/64 GB, 3 GB RAM


----------



## innomi (Aug 15, 2014)

cacing32 said:


> I would recommend OnePlus One.
> 
> OS: Android OS, v4.4.2 (KitKat)
> Chipset: Qualcomm MSM8974AC Snapdragon 801
> ...

Click to collapse



OS 4.4.4   it was released last week  

Verzonden vanaf mijn oneplus One 64GB


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## royredman (Aug 15, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Where is Thane and how much is 12k whatever worth in USD or GBP or other well known monetary unit?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I appreciate your opinion on the note series, but I have a nice stylus that manipulates almost exactly as well as the note series s pen (I have tested the model at best buy) , without having to shell extra for it. The stylus that I am using is very thin. It's meant for artists to use to draw on their tablets (so it can be very precise). I said in my post that I don't really care so much about the note 10.1 inch tablets because of their pricing for the stylus/ software. Thanks for your advice though! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikeJennni (Aug 15, 2014)

Using tmobile jump tomorrow....
I currently have lg g2 LOVE IT!

My options:
note 3
HTC one m8 
Sony Xperia z1s
Lg g3

I plan to use jump again for the note 4 when it comes out. Thoughts???


----------



## Haano (Aug 16, 2014)

Im currently with a Nexus 5 and Sim-only contract (£18 for 600mins, unlimited  4Gdata + texts) which has just expired. 

For me, i have to have a minimum of Unlimited-data (pref 4G), at least 250 mins and 1000 texts min.

I've looked around and found the G3 at the price range of £35 which including everything i wanted, though i just realised the Sony showcase in September. 

My options now are: 
- Buy the LG G3
or
- Wait for sony to unveil the Z3?
or 
- Stay on my nexus?

Thoughts?

Re


----------



## doc_shri (Aug 16, 2014)

I want to buy tablet around 20000 rs ($300) 
My preference 
Large screen 
Convenient for reading ebooks in pdf and chm format 
Playing games 
Pls suggest tabs thanks 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## AArga (Aug 17, 2014)

hello..
i want to buy android..
but i hasnt have a reference..
can someone give me suggestions?
Need:
-Not very large phone,also medium size,good for pocket..
-powerfull perfomance:thumbup:
-good specs:thumbup:
-and don very expensive

any suggestions??

Taptalk 2 GT-S5360


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Aug 17, 2014)

AArga said:


> hello..
> i want to buy android..
> but i hasnt have a reference..
> can someone give me suggestions?
> ...

Click to collapse



Moto x

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## trotos (Aug 17, 2014)

doc_shri said:


> I want to buy tablet around 20000 rs ($300)
> My preference
> Large screen
> Convenient for reading ebooks in pdf and chm format
> ...

Click to collapse



Since I own a 7" nexus and I do read a lot of PDFs, I would recommend to look only for 10" or above. Small ones are nice, light and they can almost fit in your pockets, but are not that good for PDFs.
So if you care enough for portability go for 7", if it really doesn't matter the bigger the better.
So I would like to recommend the nexus 10. I think that pricewise is really good.
Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## AArga (Aug 17, 2014)

Edogawa Conan said:


> Moto x
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



another moto x?

Taptalk 2 GT-S5360


----------



## saurabhrck (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi all, 

Help to choose my next device. 
My choices are:

1. Xiaomi Redmi Note (2GB/8GB)
2. Xiaomi Redmi 1s
3. Asus Zenfone 5 (2GB/8GB)

I have chosen asus zf5 because of its better processor and the fact that its kernel source is available. I am from India and can't import any device outside the country. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## arkangel72 (Aug 17, 2014)

koolewong said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have had an S3 i9300 for the past 30 months, very happy with it [rooted + SlimKat] but feel its time to update.  What would people suggest. Is there a new nexus coming out, is it worth the wait? Just not sure an S5 is enough of a change to justify the expense.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Samsung phones are the WORST for development.. Nexus would be the best

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## anuj247 (Aug 17, 2014)

I have a question which if you guys can answer I'd be really grateful for. 

Which is the best phone for me between:
1. Alcatel Idol X+
2. Asus Zenfone 6
3. Xiaomi Mi3

I use my phone to take and view pictures and videos, browse the internet, read a LOT of ebooks, answer and send mails, open word / excel documents and other social media apps like pinterest, google plus, etc. 

Which phone do you think fits my requirements? If y'all have a better phone I'm open to it it's just that these phones are all in the same price range. 

Thank you very much, guys!


----------



## GamerKingFaiz (Aug 18, 2014)

Hello all, I'll be getting a company phone and have any choice as far as phones go. I've narrowed my search down to the HTC One M8, Samsung GS5, and the LG G3.

I'm leaning towards the LG G3 right now because that's what Jon Rettinger suggested in one of his videos.

Do you guys have any more insight in the comparison of these three phones?

P.S. I could also choose an iPhone. 

P.P.S. I doubt I'll be able to get my hands on a OnePlus One because it's going to have to be company bought and whatnot.


----------



## Planterz (Aug 18, 2014)

arkangel72 said:


> Samsung phones are the WORST for development.

Click to collapse



Not always, but often, yeah. When it comes to high-end devices, it's usually the carrier and their own restrictions that get in the way (Verizon, AT&T in particular). When it comes to lower-end devices, the problem is usually that they make so freaking many different ones (there's like 200+ Samsung "Galaxy" models/versions) that the pool becomes too large and focus on particular devices becomes too diluted.

It's not simply a matter of "It's a Samsung, so development will be minimal", but rather a matter of "It's a Samsung from Verizon so development will be minimal because they're douches that way and KNOX" or "it's a Samsung but a budget model specific to one carrier, so development will be minimal".


----------



## mnksngh706 (Aug 18, 2014)

If you are indian Go with micromax it can give octa core processor in under 20k
And full hd 5'' display 
And more
Sent from my Micromax A120 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## saurabhrck (Aug 18, 2014)

anuj247 said:


> I have a question which if you guys can answer I'd be really grateful for.
> 
> Which is the best phone for me between:
> 1. Alcatel Idol X+
> ...

Click to collapse



Mi3 would be the best if you can get it. 2nd option would be Idol X+ as its a flagship device from alcatel. And lastly zf6 as the battery is not that great!


----------



## anuj247 (Aug 18, 2014)

saurabhrck said:


> Mi3 would be the best if you can get it. 2nd option would be Idol X+ as its a flagship device from alcatel. And lastly zf6 as the battery is not that great!

Click to collapse



But Zenfone 6 has a 3300 mAh battery. That's not good enough for a 6 inch screen?


----------



## jayc137 (Aug 18, 2014)

anuj247 said:


> But Zenfone 6 has a 3300 mAh battery. That's not good enough for a 6 inch screen?

Click to collapse



Zenfone(s) have average battery life according to most reviews I've read.


----------



## anuj247 (Aug 18, 2014)

akiratoriyama said:


> Zenfone(s) have average battery life according to most reviews I've read.

Click to collapse



Oh. Well, damn lol! I haven't bought a new phone as yet. Hopefully I will be able to buy the Mi3 on the flash sale but I am skeptical about Alcatel because I have never heard of that company nor do I know anybody who's bought an Alcatel phone nor do I know how their service centers are...if my phone gets spoilled I don't wanna get rolled over.


----------



## mhoss48 (Aug 18, 2014)

cort06 said:


> What to buy after samsung i9001? Samsung i9305 or Nexus 5? I want to have big support community on XDA, good cyanogenmod rom and custom kernel. I don't play heavy games, this what is running on my i9001 is enough for me . I'm listening a lot of music (should have good audio chip)

Click to collapse



Definitely the N5 
The S3 is old now 
The N5 having the same price is defitnetly better performace wise. 
The speaker dont have any clue tbh 

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jayc137 (Aug 18, 2014)

anuj247 said:


> Oh. Well, damn lol! I haven't bought a new phone as yet. Hopefully I will be able to buy the Mi3 on the flash sale but I am skeptical about Alcatel because I have never heard of that company nor do I know anybody who's bought an Alcatel phone nor do I know how their service centers are...if my phone gets spoilled I don't wanna get rolled over.

Click to collapse



Best of luck for your Mi3 attempt 
I'd still suggest Zenfone 5/6 as apart from they're battery life they're perfect.

---------- Post added at 08:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:16 PM ----------




cort06 said:


> What to buy after samsung i9001? Samsung i9305 or Nexus 5? I want to have big support community on XDA, good cyanogenmod rom and custom kernel. I don't play heavy games, this what is running on my i9001 is enough for me . I'm listening a lot of music (should have good audio chip)

Click to collapse



Nexus 5 is a no brainer.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## anuj247 (Aug 18, 2014)

akiratoriyama said:


> Best of luck for your Mi3 attempt
> I'd still suggest Zenfone 5/6 as apart from they're battery life they're perfect

Click to collapse



I think I will end up buying the Zenfone 6 because I've managed to get ousted for 2 flash sales of the Mi3 already. 20,000 phones each flash sale and 200,000+ indians who are registered to buy them...what chance do I have lol..


----------



## jayc137 (Aug 18, 2014)

anuj247 said:


> I think I will end up buying the Zenfone 6 because I've managed to get ousted for 2 flash sales of the Mi3 already. 20,000 phones each flash sale and 200,000+ indians who are registered to buy them...what chance do I have lol..

Click to collapse



Getting Tatkal ticket on irctc using IE on BSNL seeding torrents seems a child play compared to successfully buying Mi3 -_-


----------



## anuj247 (Aug 18, 2014)

akiratoriyama said:


> Getting Tatkal ticket on irctc using IE on BSNL internet explorer seeding torrents seems a child play compared to successfully buying Mi3 -_-

Click to collapse



Exactly! ahha! Plus I really do think the Zenfone 6 would be best for me... I know there are battery complaints but as long as the phone doesn't discharge it's battery strength in 10 hours I will be okay. Sigh!


----------



## jayc137 (Aug 18, 2014)

anuj247 said:


> Exactly! ahha! Plus I really do think the Zenfone 6 would be best for me... I know there are battery complaints but as long as the phone doesn't discharge it's battery strength in 10 hours I will be okay. Sigh!

Click to collapse



I've had many close friends who bought Zenfone 5 and 6 (those with Moto Gs) telling that Z series is more bang for buck. Go forward and purchase Z6


----------



## anuj247 (Aug 18, 2014)

akiratoriyama said:


> I've had many close friends who bought Zenfone 5 and 6 (those with Moto Gs) telling that Z series is more bang for buck. Go forward and purchase Z6

Click to collapse



I have to wait for the 6 to become available too. Flipkart does not have any stock at the moment. This is ridiculous lol.. And to think One Plus One decided to skip this market. Sigh!


----------



## jayc137 (Aug 18, 2014)

anuj247 said:


> I have to wait for the 6 to become available too. Flipkart does not have any stock at the moment. This is ridiculous lol.. And to think One Plus One decided to skip this market. Sigh!

Click to collapse








It has seriously been a scramble in the sub 20k market


----------



## nexttjme (Aug 18, 2014)

*Xperia Z2 and LG G3*

i can't choose between Xperia z2 and Lg g3. Does anyone tell me which device have the better battery and screen display?


----------



## anuj247 (Aug 18, 2014)

akiratoriyama said:


> It has seriously been a scramble in the sub 20k market

Click to collapse



I know. The fact that One Plus overlooked India but focused on markets like Italy (which are miniscule compared to India) is really retarded. It's not like they are not targeting the biggest market of all: China! <20k market is really a scramble.


----------



## kulukenes (Aug 18, 2014)

I went 1 plus too

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## shadowsix (Aug 19, 2014)

guys need advice on a cheaper phone that supports otg  i don`t wanna roam around carrying a usb hub and an external power supply just to powerup any usb devices  thanks...


----------



## innomi (Aug 19, 2014)

shadowsix said:


> guys need advice on a cheaper phone that supports otg  i don`t wanna roam around carrying a usb hub and an external power supply just to powerup any usb devices  thanks...

Click to collapse



The best device there is is 299 dollar. 
The OnePlus one. With otg! 

Verzonden vanaf mijn oneplus One 64GB


----------



## shadowcore (Aug 19, 2014)

Moto g or xperia z or Lg g2?

Ideas?
What I want? Best value for money and longevity.


----------



## shadowsix (Aug 19, 2014)

innomi said:


> The best device there is is 299 dollar.
> The OnePlus one. With otg!
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn oneplus One 64GB

Click to collapse



thanks for the quick reply. i'll consider that on my list :good:


----------



## Planterz (Aug 19, 2014)

shadowcore said:


> Moto g or xperia z or Lg g2?
> 
> Ideas?
> What I want? Best value for money and longevity.

Click to collapse



Value? Hard to say. You're comparing a budget model to a flagship. Both have excellent value for the cost, but it depends on how much you're able/willing to spend.

The LG G2 obviously will be more future-proof.


----------



## mhoss48 (Aug 19, 2014)

shadowcore said:


> Moto g or xperia z or Lg g2?
> 
> Ideas?
> What I want? Best value for money and longevity.

Click to collapse



G2pl


----------



## donrobertito (Aug 19, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Value? Hard to say. You're comparing a budget model to a flagship. Both have excellent value for the cost, but it depends on how much you're able/willing to spend.
> 
> The LG G2 obviously will be more future-proof.

Click to collapse



Yes, I agree with this! The G2 offers more unique feature than the others.


----------



## roborovski007 (Aug 19, 2014)

Asus Zenfone 4 (A450CG) or Xiaomi Redmi 1S ? http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=6428&idPhone2=6373

Asus - $117 Xiaomi - $133 (Price converted from my local currency)

I wonder which is more stable and value ?


----------



## Tabs78 (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi sorry for my English 
Question:
Better  galaxy tab4  7"  quadcore 1.2 o tab 3 8" dualcore 1.5?

Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 con Tapatalk 4


----------



## Planterz (Aug 19, 2014)

Tabs78 said:


> Hi sorry for my English
> Question:
> Better  galaxy tab4  7"  quadcore 1.2 o tab 3 8" dualcore 1.5?
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 con Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Of those 2, my preference would be the Tab 3 8". But I'd choose Nexus 7 (2013) over both of those, or the LG G Pad 8.3 (which I own and love).


----------



## cacing32 (Aug 19, 2014)

roborovski007 said:


> Asus Zenfone 4 (A450CG) or Xiaomi Redmi 1S ? http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=6428&idPhone2=6373
> 
> Asus - $117 Xiaomi - $133 (Price converted from my local currency)
> 
> I wonder which is more stable and value ?

Click to collapse



Asus Zenfone 4 has better performance, but batterry capacity is too low.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## ScDoc8 (Aug 20, 2014)

iPhone 5s or Galaxy S5?


----------



## innomi (Aug 20, 2014)

ScDoc8 said:


> iPhone 5s or Galaxy S5?

Click to collapse



That depends. 
What are you going to do with the phone? 
Do you like to tweak and customize? 
Do you like to play any game? 
Then no iphone! 
Are you only going to make phone calls? 
Then iphone! 

Verzonden vanaf mijn oneplus One 64GB


----------



## BrendanWk (Aug 20, 2014)

Thinking of getting a phone for my bro.  My budget is around 200 to 300 dollars what should I get? 

Sent from my GT-I8552 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mhoss48 (Aug 20, 2014)

BrendanWk said:


> Thinking of getting a phone for my bro.  My budget is around 200 to 300 dollars what should I get?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8552 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Moto X/G

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## trotos (Aug 20, 2014)

innomi said:


> That depends.
> What are you going to do with the phone?
> Do you like to tweak and customize?
> Do you like to play any game?
> ...

Click to collapse



That is soooo harsh.
(and not that objective )
IPhone is ok but no real customization and no 3rd party development.

Sent from my ST26i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TheHelplessGuy (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi I have a samsung gio and I want to make a efs backup but I've got an issue , in the efs professional I can't find my device.
It's there a way to use efs professional if my device isn't listed ? OR  How can i make an efs backup without EFS pro ?


----------



## abhishek thakur (Aug 20, 2014)

TheHelplessGuy said:


> Hi I have a samsung gio and I want to make a efs backup but I've got an issue , in the efs professional I can't find my device.
> It's there a way to use efs professional if my device isn't listed ? OR  How can i make an efs backup without EFS pro ?

Click to collapse





Sent from my Miui by Abhi using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jasonmerc (Aug 20, 2014)

*What device should I get?*

So I'd say my budget would be somewhere around the $150-$200 range, but it is OK if the price goes a LITTLE bit above $200, like maybe $215 or $220.  The phone MUST have a Micro SD slot and removable battery (and the battery life has to be decent, I don't want another Photon to deal with), it has to work with GSM networks (T-Mobile to be more specific) with support for HSPA at minimum, it must have at least 1GB of RAM, and it also has to have some developer support, like a root method, custom recovery, and at LEAST 1 ROM to choose from that is stable enough for everyday use.

Also, if possible (but not absolutely necessary), I'd like the device to either be rugged or  water resistant/proof.  Probably none of these out there that meet the criteria above, but I figured I'd at least mention it just in case.

It is alright if the phone is an older device, like maybe 1-1.5 years old or so (2 years old maximum).  As long as I can get it new, and unlocked if necessary, on Amazon.

EDIT: Figured I'd mention this as well: I'd like the phone to have a decent GPU.  I don't play a lot of games, and definitely not any graphics-intensive ones, but the ones I do play would require a half-decent GPU to run smoothly.


----------



## AZNair (Aug 21, 2014)

jasonmerc said:


> So I'd say my budget would be somewhere around the $150-$200 range, but it is OK if the price goes a LITTLE bit above $200, like maybe $215 or $220.  The phone MUST have a Micro SD slot and removable battery (and the battery life has to be decent, I don't want another Photon to deal with), it has to work with GSM networks (T-Mobile to be more specific) with support for HSPA at minimum, it must have at least 1GB of RAM, and it also has to have some developer support, like a root method, custom recovery, and at LEAST 1 ROM to choose from that is stable enough for everyday use.
> 
> Also, if possible (but not absolutely necessary), I'd like the device to either be rugged or  water resistant/proof.  Probably none of these out there that meet the criteria above, but I figured I'd at least mention it just in case.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Think best choice for your budget is Galaxy S3...still powerful enough to fit those needs, has expandable storage & also swappable batteries (which I recommend you pair with the external battery charger) S4 also an option if you can find a bargain. I'm running the PA4.4 ROM with no problems for daily use. For hspa I believe the model# is i9000. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------




AZNair said:


> Think best choice for your budget is Galaxy S3...still powerful enough to fit those needs, has expandable storage & also swappable batteries (which I recommend you pair with the external battery charger) S4 also an option if you can find a bargain. I'm running the PA4.4 ROM with no problems for daily use. For hspa I believe the model# is i9000.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Also my device still runs games very smoothly, although my experience is limited to just RRacing3 & Stickcricket...just use good power management apps like Darker & Popup widget to reduce idle drain & remember just like our eyes these devices also need to shut their lids for a few moment every so often...just keep it cool n ur cool.. S4 I expect no problems thru the Android L release. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonmerc (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion.  However an unlocked HSPA S3 is running close to $270 on Amazon, so that's just out of my price range.  And since dev support for that phone is basically infinite, I have a funny feeling that price won't be coming down anytime soon...

However, I did just find out about the Galaxy Avant that T-Mobile recently released.  I believe it was $215.  Since it is so new, there isn't really any dev support for it yet, but I will wait and see, because I'm sure there will be soon enough 

Sent from my HTC Rezound using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Furious Farhan (Aug 21, 2014)

Hello guys..
I want to buy android phone upto 15000 INR.
I have gone through many cellphones in market and web and have some good devices in mind..
Can somebody give me their own suggestion on these devices and arrange them in ascending order of importance according to them..

MotoG- asus zenfone 5- xiaomi mi3- xolo play.....
Plz help me...
Thanx in advance....
I hate lagging devices when playing some simple online games(although i dont play high end games)
I want a durable phone which should remain with me for about 1-1.5 year without any defect...
I use devices very roughly..

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jayc137 (Aug 21, 2014)

Furious Farhan said:


> Hello guys..
> I want to buy android phone upto 15000 INR.
> I have gone through many cellphones in market and web and have some good devices in mind..
> Can somebody give me their own suggestion on these devices and arrange them in ascending order of importance according to them..
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for Zenfone 5.


----------



## mnksngh706 (Aug 21, 2014)

saurabhrck said:


> Mi3 would be the best if you can get it. 2nd option would be Idol X+ as its a flagship device from alcatel. And lastly zf6 as the battery is not that great!

Click to collapse



Xiaomi Mi3 

Sent from my Micromax A120 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 21, 2014)

Furious Farhan said:


> Hello guys..
> I want to buy android phone upto 15000 INR.
> I have gone through many cellphones in market and web and have some good devices in mind..
> Can somebody give me their own suggestion on these devices and arrange them in ascending order of importance according to them..
> ...

Click to collapse



Xiaomi Mi 3 because of his beastly specs.
2+ Ghz Quadcore CPU is really good!

Stay tuned for my first CM11 theme soon.


----------



## Planterz (Aug 21, 2014)

jasonmerc said:


> So I'd say my budget would be somewhere around the $150-$200 range, but it is OK if the price goes a LITTLE bit above $200, like maybe $215 or $220.  The phone MUST have a Micro SD slot and removable battery (and the battery life has to be decent, I don't want another Photon to deal with), it has to work with GSM networks (T-Mobile to be more specific) with support for HSPA at minimum, it must have at least 1GB of RAM, and it also has to have some developer support, like a root method, custom recovery, and at LEAST 1 ROM to choose from that is stable enough for everyday use.
> 
> Also, if possible (but not absolutely necessary), I'd like the device to either be rugged or  water resistant/proof.  Probably none of these out there that meet the criteria above, but I figured I'd at least mention it just in case.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





AZNair said:


> Think best choice for your budget is Galaxy S3...still powerful enough to fit those needs, has expandable storage & also swappable batteries (which I recommend you pair with the external battery charger) S4 also an option if you can find a bargain. I'm running the PA4.4 ROM with no problems for daily use. For hspa I believe the model# is i9000.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, the best phone for T-Mobile under $220 is a Nexus 4. Easily the most powerful, and unmatched in development. But no microSD slot, and the battery isn't removable. Battery life isn't fantastic either, but you can play around with custom kernels to underclock/undervolt or run it as a dual core. You can enable the LTE to work on T-Mobile with a hack (after rooting and installing TWRP), or just use HSPA+ 42.2Mb/s.

The Moto G LTE is pretty good, and has a microSD slot, but again, no removable battery. $220.

The Galaxy S2 T989 is a bit dated in specs, but there's a ton of development, and you can replace the battery or even get an extended battery case. No LTE, but $175,

The Galaxy Nexus is probably a better choice than the T989. Battery life kinda sucks, but you can buy spares or find an extended battery case. Tons of development, and the specs, though dated, hang in there pretty well. You're stuck with HSPA+ 21.1Mb/s downloads though, and no microSD slot. Maybe it's not a better choice. Different though.

The LG Optimus F6 can be had for pretty cheap. Specs are a bit underwhelming, but it has LTE, a removable battery of decent size, and a microSD card slot. Can't speak for development though.

Unfortunately, it seems like the only "have your cake and eat it too" phone as far as specs go is the new Galaxy Avant, Apparently the processor is a Snapdragon 400, so that'd mean an Adreno 305 GPU, which should run games nicely, especially since it's not an HD screen (only qHD). A healthy 16gb built-in storage plus microSD slot, removable battery (no word on replacements yet). And that extra .5gb RAM should help with the overly-heavy TouchWiz.

But as you know, it's very new, and has squat for development. The Avant replaces the Galaxy Light, which took a few months even for root to be found, and there's only one custom ROM in development (stock, but deodexed and debloated and tweaked), and that's after nearly a year. Hopefully the Avant will prove to be a more popular phone than the Light (which it should, since it's carrier unlockable and also useable on AT&T's bands) and will receive more development, and faster. Having a Snapdragon processor might help, unlike the Exynos that the Light has (devices with Exynos processors are notoriously less dev-friendly).

Otherwise it looks like you're going to have to make a sacrifice or two in your requirements. Either that, or spend a bit more.


----------



## blackwiz4rd (Aug 21, 2014)

*which phone for less than 300€?*

Hi everyone!
I am trying to find a phone that best fits me but the choices are a lot. I would like the price to be less than 300€. Recently I have being focusing on the LG G2, Nexus 5 and OnePlus One.
The OnePlus One looks really promising even if it's on invite only. What do you think about it? Is it worth? I should keep the phone for about 4 years.
You can also suggest other phones!
Thanks.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 21, 2014)

blackwiz4rd said:


> Hi everyone!
> I am trying to find a phone that best fits me but the choices are a lot. I would like the price to be less than 300€. Recently I have being focusing on the LG G2, Nexus 5 and OnePlus One.
> The OnePlus One looks really promising even if it's on invite only. What do you think about it? Is it worth? I should keep the phone for about 4 years.
> You can also suggest other phones!
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



When it's for 4 years then i strongly recommend the OnePlus one.
In 4 years will hardware and firmware increase & improve really fast.


----------



## blackwiz4rd (Aug 21, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> When it's for 4 years then i strongly recommend the OnePlus one.
> In 4 years will hardware and firmware increase & improve really fast.

Click to collapse



Okay, thanks for the quick answer  So at the moment there aren't any phones as good as that? What do you think about the materials and people saying it's just another phone from China which doesn't last?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 21, 2014)

blackwiz4rd said:


> Okay, thanks for the quick answer  So at the moment there aren't any phones as good as that? What do you think about the materials and people saying it's just another phone from China which doesn't last?

Click to collapse



At the moment is the OnePlus one the best Android device ever made.
I hope that you can achieve a code.
There is nothing wrong with chinese phones .
Almost all known brands are asian so you just have to take a look the specs and nothing more.


Stay tuned for my first CM11 theme soon.


----------



## jasonmerc (Aug 21, 2014)

Furious Farhan said:


> Hello guys..
> I want to buy android phone upto 15000 INR.
> I have gone through many cellphones in market and web and have some good devices in mind..
> Can somebody give me their own suggestion on these devices and arrange them in ascending order of importance according to them..
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd get the G. Purely for the developer support.

Sent from my HTC Rezound using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## teonagode (Aug 21, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> At the moment is the OnePlus one the best Android device ever made.
> I hope that you can achieve a code.
> There is nothing wrong with chinese phones .
> Almost all known brands are asian so you just have to take a look the specs and nothing more.
> ...

Click to collapse



You can buy one off ebay for the same price


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 21, 2014)

teonagode said:


> You can buy one off ebay for the same price

Click to collapse



Hmmm i actually don't trust ebay because i come from The Netherlands where we have our own "Marktplaats" .


Stay tuned for my first CM11 theme soon.


----------



## teonagode (Aug 21, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Hmmm i actually don't trust ebay because i come from The Netherlands where we have our own "Marktplaats" .
> 
> 
> Stay tuned for my first CM11 theme soon.

Click to collapse



I only buy such things on the German Ebay(.de) and never had problems,but i keep away from Hong Kong/China sellers as you never know what cind of scams they have planned.


----------



## jasonmerc (Aug 21, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Unfortunately, it seems like the only "have your cake and eat it too" phone as far as specs go is the new Galaxy Avant, Apparently the processor is a Snapdragon 400, so that'd mean an Adreno 305 GPU, which should run games nicely, especially since it's not an HD screen (only qHD). A healthy 16gb built-in storage plus microSD slot, removable battery (no word on replacements yet). And that extra .5gb RAM should help with the overly-heavy TouchWiz.
> 
> But as you know, it's very new, and has squat for development. The Avant replaces the Galaxy Light, which took a few months even for root to be found, and there's only one custom ROM in development (stock, but deodexed and debloated and tweaked), and that's after nearly a year. Hopefully the Avant will prove to be a more popular phone than the Light (which it should, since it's carrier unlockable and also useable on AT&T's bands) and will receive more development, and faster. Having a Snapdragon processor might help, unlike the Exynos that the Light has (devices with Exynos processors are notoriously less dev-friendly).
> 
> Otherwise it looks like you're going to have to make a sacrifice or two in your requirements. Either that, or spend a bit more.

Click to collapse



I see what you are saying about the Avant.  I am not planning on this to be an IMMEDIATE upgrade, I will be waiting until sometime in October before I will really look to switch.  By that time, the price of the Avant (as well as maybe some other, better phones?) will certainly go down, and if there really isn't any active community/developer support for the Avant by that time except for maybe a root method, then it will not be worth it to me.  If that is the case, I will fork out a bit more and go with an S3.

Sent from my MB855 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mhoss48 (Aug 21, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> At the moment is the OnePlus one the best Android device ever made.
> I hope that you can achieve a code.
> There is nothing wrong with chinese phones .
> Almost all known brands are asian so you just have to take a look the specs and nothing more.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## rbrandser (Aug 21, 2014)

Right now I'm choosing between
One Plus one
Xperia Z ultra
LG G flex
I'm not really a fan of CM..

The opo, I'm a little concerned. The seller says it originally had colorOS but he has flashed it with CM? Never hear anything like that.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 21, 2014)

rbrandser said:


> Right now I'm choosing between
> One Plus one
> Xperia Z ultra
> LG G flex
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for OnePlus one and put a xperia, touchwizz or LG G3 CM11 theme.
Then you deodex your rom and put apk's of LG, Xperia or Touchwizz onto your OnePlus one and then you're happy with a xperia, samsung or LG phone with beastly specs.


Stay tuned for my first CM11 theme soon.


----------



## Planterz (Aug 21, 2014)

jasonmerc said:


> I see what you are saying about the Avant.  I am not planning on this to be an IMMEDIATE upgrade, I will be waiting until sometime in October before I will really look to switch.  By that time, the price of the Avant (as well as maybe some other, better phones?) will certainly go down, and if there really isn't any active community/developer support for the Avant by that time except for maybe a root method, then it will not be worth it to me.  If that is the case, I will fork out a bit more and go with an S3.

Click to collapse



Get the AT&T version (SGH-I747) and unlock it. It seems to cost a bit less (looking at eBay prices) than the T999, plus the T999 doesn't have LTE, just HSPA+ 42.2Mb/s. There is an LTE version of the S3 from T-Mobile, but it's way too expensive ($400). So just get the AT&T version, unlock it, then put Cyanogenmod or other ROM on it to eliminate all the AT&T (and Samsung) bloatware problems you might encounter.


----------



## jasonmerc (Aug 22, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Get the AT&T version (SGH-I747) and unlock it. It seems to cost a bit less (looking at eBay prices) than the T999, plus the T999 doesn't have LTE, just HSPA+ 42.2Mb/s. There is an LTE version of the S3 from T-Mobile, but it's way too expensive ($400). So just get the AT&T version, unlock it, then put Cyanogenmod or other ROM on it to eliminate all the AT&T (and Samsung) bloatware problems you might encounter.

Click to collapse



Will consider.  Thanks for the heads up!

Sent from my MB855 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dgxianxin (Aug 22, 2014)

rbrandser said:


> Right now I'm choosing between
> One Plus one
> Xperia Z ultra
> LG G flex
> ...

Click to collapse



i think xperia z ultra will be a beast


----------



## griffin_1 (Aug 22, 2014)

Quick question : S5 or one m8? 
If you could also say why i should pick one over the other i would apreciate it, if not, i still apreciate any feedback  
I was leaning towards the s5 because of the m8 camera not being as good and the m8, although beautiful, seems to be a bit more prone to dents/marks without a case. But the s5 has that knox nonsense that makes rooting void the warranty, even if i could unroot (from what i searched)


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 22, 2014)

griffin_1 said:


> Quick question : S5 or one m8?
> If you could also say why i should pick one over the other i would apreciate it, if not, i still apreciate any feedback
> I was leaning towards the s5 because of the m8 camera not being as good and the m8, although beautiful, seems to be a bit more prone to dents/marks without a case. But the s5 has that knox nonsense that makes rooting void the warranty, even if i could unroot (from what i searched)

Click to collapse



M8 i don't know much about the device M8 .
Only that Sense is really working better and that the designing is much better than the S5 and on Sense do you haven't got any knox mess.


Stay tuned for my first CM11 theme soon.


----------



## rbrandser (Aug 22, 2014)

griffin_1 said:


> Quick question : S5 or one m8?
> If you could also say why i should pick one over the other i would apreciate it, if not, i still apreciate any feedback
> I was leaning towards the s5 because of the m8 camera not being as good and the m8, although beautiful, seems to be a bit more prone to dents/marks without a case. But the s5 has that knox nonsense that makes rooting void the warranty, even if i could unroot (from what i searched)

Click to collapse



S5 is ugly and has touchwiz, and that's crap.
M8 is beautiful, has awesome BoomSound speakers and the brilliant sense 6.
S5 has a lot of pixels
M8 has better camera UI, and is faster with lots of fun effects.

I would never ever buy the s5.


----------



## griffin_1 (Aug 22, 2014)

Thank you both for the replies.

Honestly i don't hate touchwiz that much (must be one of the few that doesnt totally hate it lol), but im coming from a s3 and so it won't be really something new i guess. What i don't like about it is that it can get a bit laggy sometimes and the cleaner aproach from sense is indeed a bit better.

The boomsound is not really being a huge selling point for me because, a side from a few youtube videos once in a while, i only listen to music with my headphones. The camera UI does seem to have a more clean approach but honestly, i haven't been impressed with the photos from the m8 where the colors seem a bit washed out and there is also the lack of detail sometimes, it seems like it can take some good pictures sometimes but some bad ones sometimes, and the results don't seem to be that balanced.

The knox on the s5 really kills it i think for people that like to mod the phone, i like to try different roms and some mods sometimes and the knox just throws the warranty away even for stuff that doesn't affect the hardware.


----------



## ssss69 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi guys,

I'm searching for a new only wifi tablet in price range of 200-250€

I can obtain currently a Xiaomi MiPad for 200€ , but maybe there are other better alternatives in the price range. Do you think that any other Samsung can compete with the MiPad?

Thank you very much


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 24, 2014)

ssss69 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm searching for a new only wifi tablet in price range of 200-250€
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4 ( €275 ) and it's fantastic.
2,7 Ghz OC processor ( normal is 2,3Ghz ) .
2GB RAM memory makes this tablet a beast.
I can't say anything about the MiPad except that it has beastly specs.
One thing, i think that my LCD screen better is than many chinese phones and tablets.


----------



## jshamlet (Aug 25, 2014)

*Best hope for a phone with an unlockable bootloader on AT&T*

I've searched for a while and can't seem to find a solid answer. For a variety of reasons, mainly an employee discount, I am stuck with AT&T, which has followed Verizon's lead and locked down the bootloaders on every handset they sell.

I am presently running a pair of Galaxy S2 skyrockets, which, despite being old, are both running KitKat 4.4.4 using Sultanxda's ROM. I'm actually not all that thrilled about replacing them, but one of them has already developed a stuck power button and the other has been acting finicky as well. I'm aiming to repair the logic board on the first one, but if that fails, it may be time to upgrade.

So, what devices seem to be a good bet for keeping the ability to run custom ROMs while staying on the AT&T network? I would like to not lose LTE in the process.

Thanks!


----------



## dreamwave (Aug 25, 2014)

What do you think? I currently have a galaxy nexus but really want a oneplus. The only source of income I have right now is xda donations as my parent's don't want me getting a job during the school year, and they want me doing community service during the summer...should I save up for it or do I have enough that it's really an unneeded expense?


----------



## SCFirefighter (Aug 25, 2014)

Thinking of switching our family to Tmobile. Two things:
Will my wife's SGS4 (att) work on full LTE speed, and
What is the most developer friendly (unlocked bl etc) phone with tmo for me?

Eta: I know they have a nexus but isn't that device seriously dated by now?


----------



## boty313 (Aug 26, 2014)

*about $300 budget*

I am looking for a new phone. Im looking for something that can be rooted and has some support.  I don't play any games, but i do use the web, gps negation, and hot spot. I need an ATT or criket phone.  My budget is around 300 dollars what should I get? Where to get it?

Thank you


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## mhoss48 (Aug 27, 2014)

boty313 said:


> I am looking for a new phone. Im looking for something that can be rooted and has some support.  I don't play any games, but i do use the web, gps negation, and hot spot. I need an ATT or criket phone.  My budget is around 300 dollars what should I get? Where to get it?
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Nexus 5 google play i think its 300bucks maybe a bit more but very. 

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Zanec (Aug 27, 2014)

*Looking for a tablet.*

Price range: 0 to 240€
Processor: Better or equivalent to Intel Atom Z3745.
Graphics: Better or equivalent to PowerVR SGX 544.
Screen: 1600x900 or LOWER resolution.
RAM: 1GB+

I dont really care about any other aspects of the tablet, except for software bugs and crashes, etc.
Is there a tablet like this around somewhere?


----------



## mhoss48 (Aug 27, 2014)

Zanec said:


> Price range: 0 to 240€
> Processor: Better or equivalent to Intel Atom Z3745.
> Graphics: Better or equivalent to PowerVR SGX 544.
> Screen: 1600x900 or LOWER resolution.
> ...

Click to collapse



Old Gen nexus 7 

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## krusion (Aug 27, 2014)

*S5 or G3?*

Hey guys, I'm trying to figure out which to get the G3 or the S5?

First I need to note that I'm coming from a blackberry but I have owned a the LG Gpad 8.3 for a while now and I do understand a lot of the developing stuff (rooting etc.). I have used the S4 for a while (mum's phone) and recently the S5 (dad's phone). 
I'd love to get my hands on a G3 to try it out for a bit but it hasn't been released in my country yet ( LGs aren't too popular in Egypt) so I don't really have the option to try it in a store. 

At first I was waiting for the "Galaxy f" but since its always been a hoax I'm just gonna grab another phone that would last like 2 years or something. First, I was leaning towards the S5 because of the better camera, smoothness, water resistance and development. But then I remembered the G3. I've been reading about them and they've been getting mixed reviews people saying this is faster and some others say that is faster so I'm just overwhelmed here. 
I wanted a phone with a good camera since I never had a usable camera before and I've been told that the S5 wins by a small margin here but not a huge difference. I also like the water resistance in the S5 but I don't think I'll go swimming with it anytime soon but you can't really hate on a phone that's resistant to day to day spills ( doesn't occur a lot, but you can't be too safe lol). 

Now about the smoothness, It makes sense that the S5 would have less stutter since both have the same processor and chipset but the G3 features a QHD screen, but touchwiz is extremely intensive so I'm not sure here. Also, a lot of people say that AMOLEDs are good but others are saying that the colours are more or less fake and hence not too good. Brightness level it's a lot better than LCDs though. Is the G3 usable in broad daylight? I'm not saying I'm gonna be watching a movie in the middle of the day but like normal usage such as phone calls and text messages will I be able to see everything properly? I can barely see the time in my LG Gpad but it's a known issue that the screen brightness is below par, how's the G3 though?

On the other hand, some points for the G3. Looks a lot better, the back buttons could prove fun. I'm loving the knock on my Gpad, prolly will too on the G3. The phone isn't with everyone here which makes it a lot more you unique. It has a QHD which honestly I don't think is anywhere near useful but it's a good brag . The 3GB ram should prove useful. I've read with people that it over heats and stuff but it's just opinions. 
I have a couple of questions: 
A. Did LG fix any problems through updates?
B. How's the modding part of the G3, I won't be using ROMs and such but just a couple of small mods here and there? Is the Bootloader unlocked for the international 32GB model? Does it even matter?


So what do you think is the better option here?  I'm guessing the S5 is the safer boring risk free option and LG is the "could easily be great or sh*t" options.


----------



## mhoss48 (Aug 27, 2014)

krusion said:


> Hey guys, I'm trying to figure out which to get the G3 or the S5?
> 
> First I need to note that I'm coming from a blackberry but I have owned a the LG Gpad 8.3 for a while now and I do understand a lot of the developing stuff (rooting etc.). I have used the S4 for a while (mum's phone) and recently the S5 (dad's phone).
> I'd love to get my hands on a G3 to try it out for a bit but it hasn't been released in my country yet ( LGs aren't too popular in Egypt) so I don't really have the option to try it in a store.
> ...

Click to collapse



Both are pretty smooth but both will stutter. The S5 from touchwiz and G3 from the 2k display but nothing imp. Cam is better on the S5 by 5%

Pros of S5. 
Brighter screen 
Better battery life 
Cam 

Cons 
Touchwiz 
Looks 

Pros G3 
Great screen in normal light conditions 
Looks 
Speaker 
Ui (IMO )
Camera super fast with laser auto focus 

Cons
Not-so-bright screen under Sun light
The fact you're in egypt means harder time finder accessories( am suffering from my G2 in Lebanon)
Battery life not good as s5



Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## patriotaki (Aug 27, 2014)

Does anyone know a list of all the next generation high end smartphones that will come up in the next few months?

Im starting university in october and I want to buy a smartphone that will suit my studies (computer science) . I want it to have a high end camera, fast in terms of multitasking (switching between apps fast and get the job done quickly) and maybe with stock Android L .

My current samsung s3 is laggy now..especially all those apps coming from samsung like (gallery,camera,my files etc.) I dont know if they fixed it on the newer versions like the s4 or s5. But I think I want something different this time. Dont tell me about galaxy nexus I dont like it.

So yea I want the stock apps to be fast too..

Any phone recommendations?


----------



## mhoss48 (Aug 27, 2014)

patriotaki said:


> Does anyone know a list of all the next generation high end smartphones that will come up in the next few months?
> 
> Im starting university in october and I want to buy a smartphone that will suit my studies (computer science) . I want it to have a high end camera, fast in terms of multitasking (switching between apps fast and get the job done quickly) and maybe with stock Android L .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Htc one m8

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## boty313 (Aug 27, 2014)

mhoss48 said:


> Nexus 5 google play i think its 300bucks maybe a bit more but very.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Where is a good place to buy it?


----------



## krusion (Aug 27, 2014)

mhoss48 said:


> Both are pretty smooth but both will stutter. The S5 from touchwiz and G3 from the 2k display but nothing imp. Cam is better on the S5 by 5%
> 
> Pros of S5.
> Brighter screen
> ...

Click to collapse



Gonna be getting the accessories from the USA anyway I have a friend that travels nearly monthly so it isn't a HUGE problem. But the screen brightness thing in daylight. Like is it EXTREMELY bad or is calling and texting doable ? And how are the modding sides of each?

Thanks


----------



## andreshbozo (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi guys, my dad its planning to buy my little brother a new smartphone he is into the whole android stuff and he is also very cheap so he searched the whole internet and found this LEAGOO LEAD 3 wich is a 4.5 inch smartphone with a quad core mediatek mtk 6582 that costs like 90 bucks... He asked for my opinion and I said no  im actually not a big fan af these chinese smartphones i tried to find some roms or  mods o anything but there isnt even a thread about this phone here on XDA ive been telling him (and trying to convince him) to buy the moto e... i mean i know it doesnt have a quad core and i know it doesnt have flash but its motorola wich for me means fast updates, developers behind it, roms, mods, etc... ive also been watching a couple videos on youtube and it seems to run just fine (HD video and high graphics games) what do you think?


----------



## Dapalm (Aug 28, 2014)

andreshbozo said:


> Hi guys, my dad its planning to buy my little brother a new smartphone he is into the whole android stuff and he is also very cheap so he searched the whole internet and found this LEAGOO LEAD 3 wich is a 4.5 inch smartphone with a quad core mediatek mtk 6582 that costs like 90 bucks... He asked for my opinion and I said no  im actually not a big fan af these chinese smartphones i tried to find some roms or  mods o anything but there isnt even a thread about this phone here on XDA ive been telling him (and trying to convince him) to buy the moto e... i mean i know it doesnt have a quad core and i know it doesnt have flash but its motorola wich for me means fast updates, developers behind it, roms, mods, etc... ive also been watching a couple videos on youtube and it seems to run just fine (HD video and high graphics games) what do you think?

Click to collapse



You should take a look at Xiaomi Red Rice 1s, ZTE Redbull and Lenovo A806/S850. They are a bit more expensive, but they are all good manufacturers and in my opinion a wiser choice. Hope it helps 

And now my question. Which phone would you buy? Lenovo K910 or ZTE Grand SII? I know that the Grand S is better, but the design is too similar to my current phone (V987) and I would like to change. Here are some questions:

Lenovo:

- I have been reading the forums and it seems there aren't a lot of custom roms. Ain't it true? Also, no MIUI, right?
- Battery? How many screen hours do you get?

ZTE:

- Build quality?
- Battery?
- Earphones? My v987 has an especial jack and most earphones won't sound right. Does the same happen in this phone?

If you have some other suggestions please let me know. 5'5 inches min. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mhoss48 (Aug 28, 2014)

boty313 said:


> Where is a good place to buy it?

Click to collapse



Play store 

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## innomi (Aug 28, 2014)

krusion said:


> Hey guys, I'm trying to figure out which to get the G3 or the S5?
> 
> First I need to note that I'm coming from a blackberry but I have owned a the LG Gpad 8.3 for a while now and I do understand a lot of the developing stuff (rooting etc.). I have used the S4 for a while (mum's phone) and recently the S5 (dad's phone).
> I'd love to get my hands on a G3 to try it out for a bit but it hasn't been released in my country yet ( LGs aren't too popular in Egypt) so I don't really have the option to try it in a store.
> ...

Click to collapse



Why only those 2 as choice? 
Add the OnePlus one into your comparison. And you see that that is the best choice! Better specs. Better rom. (no lags like the s5 or the lg3)
And better price! 299 dollar! 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## mhoss48 (Aug 28, 2014)

innomi said:


> Why only those 2 as choice?
> Add the OnePlus one into your comparison. And you see that that is the best choice! Better specs. Better rom. (no lags like the s5 or the lg3)
> And better price! 299 dollar!
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB

Click to collapse



U cant get the One plus one easily not to mention he lives in eygpt where covers are hard to find. 
And they are similarly spec'd 

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## innomi (Aug 28, 2014)

mhoss48 said:


> U cant get the One plus one easily not to mention he lives in eygpt where covers are hard to find.
> And they are similarly spec'd
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You can et it very easy at this point. Just register their forum. And the invite is there in 3 weeks. They are getting quicker as we speak. 
And the hardware is not similar. 
There is different usage of that! 
Plus the rom difference is very big out of the box! 
Not to mention about the battery wich is bye far better on the OnePlus. 
All benchmarks favor the OnePlus bye 10/20% easy compared to those 2 phones.. And the m8 from HTC. 

And all that for that price! 


Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## spiceweasel_aut (Aug 28, 2014)

Does anyone here have experience with the lenovo yoga 10hd+ and the stockrom?

I do like the look&feel and the kickstand, I hesitate though because all my other devices running CM11.

What could be an alternative?

Thx,
A

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 28, 2014)

Hey guys,

I have again search'd the internet for my next phone.
I found the following that I can afford:

- LG G2
- HTC Desire 816
- HTC One M7

Which would I choose and why?

26 October will my HTC One M7 arrive!

---------- Post added at 10:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 PM ----------




spiceweasel_aut said:


> Does anyone here have experience with the lenovo yoga 10hd+ and the stockrom?
> 
> I do like the look&feel and the kickstand, I hesitate though because all my other devices running CM11.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4

26 October will my HTC One M7 arrive!


----------



## krusion (Aug 28, 2014)

innomi said:


> Why only those 2 as choice?
> Add the OnePlus one into your comparison. And you see that that is the best choice! Better specs. Better rom. (no lags like the s5 or the lg3)
> And better price! 299 dollar!
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB

Click to collapse



Problem with the OnePlus One is it won't have any support for my country anytime soon. Hence if anything goes wrong it's bye bye. I'll be buying the phone from Saudi or Emirates but will be using it in Egypt. S5 was released here like a day or two before USA and the G3 is just a couple of weeks before being officially released here but there are a couple of them on the market already.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 28, 2014)

krusion said:


> Problem with the OnePlus One is it won't have any support for my country anytime soon. Hence if anything goes wrong it's bye bye. I'll be buying the phone from Saudi or Emirates but will be using it in Egypt. S5 was released here like a day or two before USA and the G3 is just a couple of weeks before being officially released here but there are a couple of them on the market already.

Click to collapse



OnePlus has got a major issue/problem with customer service.
It's a no for me since I heard bad experiences from friends on DF 

26 October will my HTC One M7 arrive!


----------



## krusion (Aug 28, 2014)

mhoss48 said:


> U cant get the One plus one easily not to mention he lives in eygpt where covers are hard to find.
> And they are similarly spec'd
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





innomi said:


> You can et it very easy at this point. Just register their forum. And the invite is there in 3 weeks. They are getting quicker as we speak.
> And the hardware is not similar.
> There is different usage of that!
> Plus the rom difference is very big out of the box!
> ...

Click to collapse




what do you mean the invite is there in 3 weeks? I haven't been following or researching anything about them so this might be a stupid question: Do they send the phone to anywhere you live?

---------- Post added at 11:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 PM ----------




Bink Feed said:


> OnePlus has got a major issue/problem with customer service.
> It's a no for me since I heard bad experiences from friends on DF
> 
> 26 October will my HTC One M7 arrive!

Click to collapse



To be honest I'll take a big brand name over something new anytime. Even if it's a lot cheaper. Yes some of them are usually better than the bigger brands and I've recently stumbled on a company like that " iAnker" but it's extremely rare and I wouldn't bet a phone on it.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 28, 2014)

krusion said:


> what do you mean the invite is there in 3 weeks? I haven't been following or researching anything about them so this might be a stupid question: Do they send the phone to anywhere you live?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Brands like Xiaomi, OnePlus and Huawei are not the end for me.
I just go with my trusted brands ( Samsung ) and in 2 months will I switch too HTC 

26 October will my HTC One M7 arrive !


----------



## krusion (Aug 28, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Brands like Xiaomi, OnePlus and Huawei are not the end for me.
> I just go with my trusted brands ( Samsung ) and in 2 months will I switch too HTC
> 
> 26 October will my HTC One M7 arrive !

Click to collapse



I actually enjoyed the Gpad it was the 2nd LG machine I used after the vacuum cleaner  but for its price, it's definitely amazing.. A lot better than the other Samsung tablets on the market. Course the S pros weren't out yet but for the price it's still pretty good.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 28, 2014)

krusion said:


> I actually enjoyed the Gpad it was the 2nd LG machine I used after the vacuum cleaner  but for its price, it's definitely amazing.. A lot better than the other Samsung tablets on the market. Course the S pros weren't out yet but for the price it's still pretty good.

Click to collapse



I agree the 2nd gen of the LG GPad beats; Galaxy Tab 4 ~ all variants.
But Samsung is having two other tablet lines:
Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4", 10.1" and 12.2" & the Tab S 8.4", 10.1" and all other variants.
Those two lines are far way better than the LG Tablet line.


_26 October will my HTC One M7 arrive !_


----------



## BankerMarco (Aug 29, 2014)

*List of Android smartphones with XDA forums*

Hi everyone,

I want to buy a new phone but I don't know yet what device should I buy. I do however want an Android (sorry Windows) device that has its own forum here in XDA. Question is where can I find (or can anyone provide) a list of all Android devices with official XDA forums to be my guide in choosing a device?

Thanks


----------



## Bryon15 (Aug 29, 2014)

*Would this be a nice upgrade to my nexus 7 (2012) tablet?*

http://tinyurl.com/o5xj7wj

I've had my nexus 7 since launch in 2012. At first it was great and I loved it. But now it's giving me problems. It takes way too long to charge up (9 hours). I even bought that easyaac 5V fast charger from amazon thinking it would help. It didn't. Plus it barely lasts for 4 hours before dying. So about that new asus memo pad. It seems to be like the nexus 7 with the addition of a rear camera, SD card slot (thank god), and more powerful processor (Intel). And for $100 less than what I paid for my current tab. Is this a good buy? Can it do everything the nexus 7 can? Like be rooted, able to able to side load apps that aren't on the play store, etc?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 29, 2014)

Bryon15 said:


> http://tinyurl.com/o5xj7wj
> 
> I've had my nexus 7 since launch in 2012. At first it was great and I loved it. But now it's giving me problems. It takes way too long to charge up (9 hours). I even bought that easyaac 5V fast charger from amazon thinking it would help. It didn't. Plus it barely lasts for 4 hours before dying. So about that new asus memo pad. It seems to be like the nexus 7 with the addition of a rear camera, SD card slot (thank god), and more powerful processor (Intel). And for $100 less than what I paid for my current tab. Is this a good buy? Can it do everything the nexus 7 can? Like be rooted, able to able to side load apps that aren't on the play store, etc?

Click to collapse



Nahh don't go for the Asus tablets, go for MiPad 

_26 October will my HTC One M7 arrive !_


----------



## Planterz (Aug 29, 2014)

BankerMarco said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I want to buy a new phone but I don't know yet what device should I buy. I do however want an Android (sorry Windows) device that has its own forum here in XDA. Question is where can I find (or can anyone provide) a list of all Android devices with official XDA forums to be my guide in choosing a device?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Towards the top of the main forum page, there is an "All" tab. Click that, and start scrolling (and scrolling and scrolling...). Keep in mind that a lot of these are older "legacy" devices. It's easier to narrow down some possible choices, then use the device finder search to see if there's an official forum.


----------



## BankerMarco (Aug 29, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Towards the top of the main forum page, there is an "All" tab. Click that, and start scrolling (and scrolling and scrolling...). Keep in mind that a lot of these are older "legacy" devices. It's easier to narrow down some possible choices, then use the device finder search to see if there's an official forum.

Click to collapse



Thanks, u nailed it bro..


----------



## vaironl (Aug 29, 2014)

*New Developer Device Suggestion*

Hello All,

I’ve been developing very basic apps on android for the past 2 years, but now that I’m studying computer science and wanted to make more serious apps to have under my belt I’ve gotten the urge to invest in a device. I only want to purchase one device for development and am looking to have a working GPS function included to play around with location services (like measuring miles per hours). I don’t know what kind of stuff I will be doing as it is mostly development just for fun, but I would love to have enough requirements to do apps in various categories (games, multimedia, etc).

I want to apologize as I haven’t done much research on this. I was suggested to buy a google nexus 7 (2012 model), but the gps doesn’t seems to be good enough for what I want. I was only looking towards spending $200 tops, but I’m now willing to save up and spend around $450. Reading the Holiday Guide 2013 – Best Smartphones of Late 2013 (http://www.xda-developers.com/holiday-guide-2013/holiday-guide-2013-smartphones/) it seems that the Moto G would fit my requirements, but I can’t find much information regarding the GPS. I’ve also heard of devices which gps systems stop working after a while and would love to avoid this.

Thanks a lot for any help that can be provided!


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 29, 2014)

vaironl said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I’ve been developing very basic apps on android for the past 2 years, but now that I’m studying computer science and wanted to make more serious apps to have under my belt I’ve gotten the urge to invest in a device. I only want to purchase one device for development and am looking to have a working GPS function included to play around with location services (like measuring miles per hours). I don’t know what kind of stuff I will be doing as it is mostly development just for fun, but I would love to have enough requirements to do apps in various categories (games, multimedia, etc).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for HTC One M7 ( €350 )

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## vaironl (Aug 29, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Go for HTC One M7 ( €350 )
> 
> _November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_

Click to collapse



Thanks for the suggestion, never tried a HTC before. Would you recommend the purchase be an unlocked one from Amazon?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 29, 2014)

vaironl said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, never tried a HTC before. Would you recommend the purchase be an unlocked one from Amazon?

Click to collapse



Yes unlocked is the best

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## Planterz (Aug 29, 2014)

vaironl said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I’ve been developing very basic apps on android for the past 2 years, but now that I’m studying computer science and wanted to make more serious apps to have under my belt I’ve gotten the urge to invest in a device. I only want to purchase one device for development and am looking to have a working GPS function included to play around with location services (like measuring miles per hours). I don’t know what kind of stuff I will be doing as it is mostly development just for fun, but I would love to have enough requirements to do apps in various categories (games, multimedia, etc).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go with a Nexus device. Nexus 5 for a phone, or a Nexus 7 LTE for a tablet, if you want something larger to work with. If you're willing to wait a bit, the Nexus 6/S/X/Shamu (whatever it ends up being called) will be a great choice, albeit it at the upper end of your $450 limit. 

The Nexus line, although also a popular consumer product, is designed and intended as a platform for developers. With a Nexus device, you're working with pure, untainted, unmodified, unadulterated Android. No Samsung Touchwiz, HTC Sense, LG Optimus, etc to muck things up. You get instant OS updates when Google releases them, and you have the freedom to downgrade if necessary to test compatibility.


----------



## vaironl (Aug 29, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Go with a Nexus device. Nexus 5 for a phone, or a Nexus 7 LTE for a tablet, if you want something larger to work with. If you're willing to wait a bit, the Nexus 6/S/X/Shamu (whatever it ends up being called) will be a great choice, albeit it at the upper end of your $450 limit.
> 
> 
> 
> The Nexus line, although also a popular consumer product, is designed and intended as a platform for developers. With a Nexus device, you're working with pure, untainted, unmodified, unadulterated Android. No Samsung Touchwiz, HTC Sense, LG Optimus, etc to muck things up. You get instant OS updates when Google releases them, and you have the freedom to downgrade if necessary to test compatibility.

Click to collapse




Thanks a lot for the suggestion, it makes quite a lot of sense. I'll do a bit more research on these devices. I currently have an iphone4s, might as well switch back to the android platform and probably get it at a cheaper price. I'm willing to spend a bit more on these devices, but I'm not attempting to spend the highest amount within my budget.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filiori (Aug 29, 2014)

which is the best rugged phone with the best camera and best battery life?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 29, 2014)

filiori said:


> which is the best rugged phone with the best camera and best battery life?

Click to collapse



Hey I'm dutch and I don't understand the term "rugged" .
Anyway you should go for the HTC One M8 if you like a good camera and software for the cams.


Sent through my brain using impulses


----------



## Planterz (Aug 30, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Hey I'm dutch and I don't understand the term "rugged" .
> Anyway you should go for the HTC One M8 if you like a good camera and software for the cams.

Click to collapse



Rugged means tough, durable, resistant to damage. A "rugged" phone typically means it's water resistant and is built to survive drops.

The best "rugged" phones are the Sony Xperia Z line (in a case), or the Samsung Galaxy Active line, or even the regular Galaxy S5.


----------



## dreamwave (Aug 30, 2014)

I have a friend who wants a good unlocked phone for a really good price. I have a galaxy nexus and love it but I was wondering if I should recommend that (about 120 to 150 new on eBay now), the moto e, the moto g, or some cheap thing from ZTE, or even telling him to stretch and get an S3 or something. What is the best phone for less than about 150 bucks?


----------



## ezwanmir (Aug 30, 2014)

filiori said:


> which is the best rugged phone with the best camera and best battery life?

Click to collapse



First u can make comparison between G3 or S5...then choose![emoji1]


----------



## zakkyzombie (Aug 30, 2014)

Best Verizon wireless phone for root/custom roms? I like the M8 and the G3. Also the droid maxxx. But I like on screen buttons. Any suggestions?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 30, 2014)

zakkyzombie said:


> Best Verizon wireless phone for root/custom roms? I like the M8 and the G3. Also the droid maxxx. But I like on screen buttons. Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



Yeah go for M8, it has screen buttons 

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## mhoss48 (Aug 30, 2014)

zakkyzombie said:


> Best Verizon wireless phone for root/custom roms? I like the M8 and the G3. Also the droid maxxx. But I like on screen buttons. Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



Both the G3 and htc are good but the g3 has the extra 2k display which is a plus both have on screen buttons

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 30, 2014)

mhoss48 said:


> Both the G3 and htc are good but the g3 has the extra 2k display which is a plus both have on screen buttons
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yeah but there several issues with like something with text reading.

HTC is made of the most powerfull power   source that makes quality and user experience one.
Everything is high quality, it's worth the price.
Sound system is the best ever made.

Go for M7 or M8


----------



## zakkyzombie (Aug 30, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Yeah but there several issues with like something with text reading.
> 
> HTC is made of the most powerfull power   source that makes quality and user experience one.
> Everything is high quality, it's worth the price.
> ...

Click to collapse





mhoss48 said:


> Both the G3 and htc are good but the g3 has the extra 2k display which is a plus both have on screen buttons
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



After reading specs for both, the specs for the G3 blow the m8 out of the water. I even gave the GS5 a shot but after seeing the 'flash counter' it killed it. The G3's processor is better, camera, screen, ram, expandable memory? All of it. Its better on paper. I've just heard LGs overlay is horrid, and I've had sence before its not bad. And the build quality is beast. The boomsound and the metal body speaks to me.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 30, 2014)

zakkyzombie said:


> After reading specs for both, the specs for the G3 blow the m8 out of the water. I even gave the GS5 a shot but after seeing the 'flash counter' it killed it. The G3's processor is better, camera, screen, ram, expandable memory? All of it. Its better on paper. I've just heard LGs overlay is horrid, and I've had sence before its not bad. And the build quality is beast. The boomsound and the metal body speaks to me.

Click to collapse



It's all about sense ( for me ) .
You have to choose whether you feel more connected too.
Don't buy a phone because of it's specs only you have to feel connected with the phone like i do with HTC.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2014)

zakkyzombie said:


> After reading specs for both, the specs for the G3 blow the m8 out of the water. I even gave the GS5 a shot but after seeing the 'flash counter' it killed it. The G3's processor is better, camera, screen, ram, expandable memory? All of it. Its better on paper. I've just heard LGs overlay is horrid, and I've had sence before its not bad. And the build quality is beast. The boomsound and the metal body speaks to me.

Click to collapse



The G3 is pretty damn nice, at least in terms of performance and power. I only used one for a couple of days while I sorting my mates out but it was pretty nice to be honest.
Even if you don't like the look of the LG UI, you could always change that with either a ROM or launcher anyway.

While I've not used the M8 (I personally don't like the exterior look of the phone and much prefer the M7), Sense 6 looks and feels great on the M7 so I'm sure it's just as good, if not better, on the M8.


Either way, whichever you choose will be a great phone anyway


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 30, 2014)

KidCarter93 said:


> The G3 is pretty damn nice, at least in terms of performance and power. I only used one for a couple of days while I sorting my mates out but it was pretty nice to be honest.
> Even if you don't like the look of the LG UI, you could always change that with either a ROM or launcher anyway.
> 
> While I've not used the M8 (I personally don't like the exterior look of the phone and much prefer the M7), Sense 6 looks and feels great on the M7 so I'm sure it's just as good, if not better, on the M8.
> ...

Click to collapse



I was also looking to buy the M7 but the screen is just a bit to small.
So i'll buy the M8


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I was also looking to buy the M7 but the screen is just a bit to small.
> So i'll buy the M8

Click to collapse



That's why I got the Note 3 as well. I get a bigger screen that way, albeit on a different device


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 30, 2014)

KidCarter93 said:


> That's why I got the Note 3 as well. I get a bigger screen that way, albeit on a different device

Click to collapse



Note 3 is one of the smartest choices that i could make to buy but i only want HTC products at the moment


----------



## zakkyzombie (Aug 30, 2014)

My old lady is getting the m8. I'll get the G3. I can talk her into a swap if I don't like it. Heck, Verizon my even let me swap. I just feel like I'll like it a lot more.


Thanks for all the input guys!


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 30, 2014)

zakkyzombie said:


> My old lady is getting the m8. I'll get the G3. I can talk her into a swap if I don't like it. Heck, Verizon my even let me swap. I just feel like I'll like it a lot more.
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the input guys!

Click to collapse



Congrats mate


----------



## spatchy (Aug 30, 2014)

*Best smartphone for under £350 ($580)*

Hey guys, I am due for an upgrade and well lets just say the options that my carrier are providing me are not great and after some researching, I came to the conclusion that changing networks and getting a sim only contract and buying a phone separately would be the cheapest option. I have found the perfect tariff but even after weeks of research, I am still stumped on which phone to buy, so, I have turned to the XDA community to ask What is the best android smartphone that I can buy for around £350 (I think that's about $580) or under? 

There are a few conditions that I want the phone to meet: it must be 4G LTE capable and have a decent camera and a good battery life.

that's it! Thanks in advance to all who post! =)

Spatchy signing out! - Sent from my K00C using XDA Premium HD app dolphin browser


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 30, 2014)

spatchy said:


> Hey guys, I am due for an upgrade and well lets just say the options that my carrier are providing me are not great and after some researching, I came to the conclusion that changing networks and getting a sim only contract and buying a phone separately would be the cheapest option. I have found the perfect tariff but even after weeks of research, I am still stumped on which phone to buy, so, I have turned to the XDA community to ask What is the best android smartphone that I can buy for around £350 (I think that's about $580) or under?
> 
> There are a few conditions that I want the phone to meet: it must be 4G LTE capable and have a decent camera and a good battery life.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for the HTC One M7 it's here in the netherlands around €360 .
It has a triple 4MP camera that is doing a better job than a single 13MP.
Battery life is fantastic!

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## cchauhanad1 (Aug 30, 2014)

Nexus 5 best choice


----------



## mhoss48 (Aug 30, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Go for the HTC One M7 it's here in the netherlands around €360 .
> It has a triple 4MP camera that is doing a better job than a single 13MP.
> Battery life is fantastic!
> 
> _November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_

Click to collapse



Dafaq did u say ? Triple 4mp camera? 
What is this? 
Its a normal 4mp sensor with larger tha  usual pixels
Average photos in day light 
Better ones in low light 
Nothing special 
Bettery life is good. 
Things to praise body,speakers,sense 

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 30, 2014)

mhoss48 said:


> Dafaq did u say ? Triple 4mp camera?
> What is this?
> Its a normal 4mp sensor with larger tha  usual pixels
> Average photos in day light
> ...

Click to collapse



Read here buddy, http://www.htc.com/us/ultrapixel/


_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## patriotaki (Aug 31, 2014)

zakkyzombie said:


> After reading specs for both, the specs for the G3 blow the m8 out of the water. I even gave the GS5 a shot but after seeing the 'flash counter' it killed it. The G3's processor is better, camera, screen, ram, expandable memory? All of it. Its better on paper. I've just heard LGs overlay is horrid, and I've had sence before its not bad. And the build quality is beast. The boomsound and the metal body speaks to me.

Click to collapse



The G3 has overheating problems while the M8 doesnt.. I dont wanna be in a situation that my phone will pop up a message "phone overheated let it cool down" so yea..I would pick M8

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## spatchy (Aug 31, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Go for the HTC One M7 it's here in the netherlands around €360 .
> It has a triple 4MP camera that is doing a better job than a single 13MP.
> Battery life is fantastic!
> 
> _November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_

Click to collapse



Thanks for your advice... Is the M7 4G LTE compatible? Or is it only 3G? Also, is it durable enough to be dropped a few times with no harm coming to it?
(To anyone giving me advice about devices, UI doesn't really matter as I can root and rom anyway)

Sent from my K00C using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## mhoss48 (Aug 31, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Read here buddy, http://www.htc.com/us/ultrapixel/
> 
> 
> _November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_

Click to collapse



I read them when it came out. 
Just like i said 
Its a normal 4mps with larger than normal pixels.

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 31, 2014)

spatchy said:


> Thanks for your advice... Is the M7 4G LTE compatible? Or is it only 3G? Also, is it durable enough to be dropped a few times with no harm coming to it?
> (To anyone giving me advice about devices, UI doesn't really matter as I can root and rom anyway)
> 
> Sent from my K00C using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



M7 is with LTE here 

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## mhoss48 (Aug 31, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> M7 is with LTE here
> 
> _November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_

Click to collapse



All snapdragon CPU support 4g

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Aug 31, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Read here buddy, http://www.htc.com/us/ultrapixel/

Click to collapse



Triple what? Nothing in that link says triple anything.

300% more light? That's actual quadruple, not triple. 

The Ultrapixel camera does has its virtues, especially with low light. But in the end, it's still only 4mp. A co-worker has an M7, and I've seen his pictures on Facebook, and they look fine, and if all you're using it for is Facebook or other basic internet stuff, then that's fine. But if you're doing nature shots, or close-ups, or need to crop in to show detail, that's where having only 4mp shows its shortcomings. 

If the M8 had a better camera, I'd have that phone. I wouldn't have waited longer for the Xperia Z2 (which I never bought - it took too long) or the OnePlus One (which I never bought - it's still taking too long, and sucks), and wouldn't have flittered away my savings on booze and hookers.


----------



## cchaudhand1 (Aug 31, 2014)

*Iphone 5*

Dear I Recomend you Iphone 5


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 31, 2014)

cchaudhand1 said:


> Dear I Recomend you Iphone 5

Click to collapse



Who are you recommending too?

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## mhoss48 (Aug 31, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Triple what? Nothing in that link says triple anything.
> 
> 300% more light? That's actual quadruple, not triple.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank u for proving my point 

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## arkangel72 (Sep 1, 2014)

Yup you are right.... Actually... But still Samsung is RUINING android by introducing their sad interface aka touch wiz


Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## innomi (Sep 1, 2014)

arkangel72 said:


> Yup you are right.... Actually... But still Samsung is RUINING android by introducing their sad interface aka touch wiz
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I do know people who prefer touchwiz and can't use another fone without touchwiz lol..... 
It's Samsungs look on Android. Just like sense. Etc.. 
Lucky it's 2014. You can just buy a phone for its hardware. Don't have to look at software. Since we can flash everything we want! 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## Kwbmm (Sep 1, 2014)

Hey guys!
I'm looking for a tablet to buy. Right now I'm between Nexus 7 and Galaxy Tab S 8.4.

I like the nexus 7 because it has a lot of rom development and I may want to change to an AOSP based rom ( CarbonROM mainly ), but I'm afraid the nexus 7 is a too old and I don't want to risky buying something that in a couple of months won't see any further development.

I like the tab s 8.4 because it has multitasking feature ( split window ), expandable memory through microSD. But as it is quite new, there's not that much rom development and also I don't like TW ( at least on my phone, but I didn't try it on a tablet ).

Can you guys point me in the right direction? Also, are there other good alternatives?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 1, 2014)

Kwbmm said:


> Hey guys!
> I'm looking for a tablet to buy. Right now I'm between Nexus 7 and Galaxy Tab S 8.4.
> 
> I like the nexus 7 because it has a lot of rom development and I may want to change to an AOSP based rom ( CarbonROM mainly ), but I'm afraid the nexus 7 is a too old and I don't want to risky buying something that in a couple of months won't see any further development.
> ...

Click to collapse



If there is CM11 available for the Tab S than I should go for the Tab S because ot has far better specs than the N7.
Screen is beautiful mate on Tab S series 

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## Planterz (Sep 1, 2014)

Kwbmm said:


> Hey guys!
> I'm looking for a tablet to buy. Right now I'm between Nexus 7 and Galaxy Tab S 8.4.
> 
> I like the nexus 7 because it has a lot of rom development and I may want to change to an AOSP based rom ( CarbonROM mainly ), but I'm afraid the nexus 7 is a too old and I don't want to risky buying something that in a couple of months won't see any further development.
> ...

Click to collapse



Look at the LG G Pad 8.3. You can find it as cheap as the Nexus 7 2013, if not cheaper, has microSD slot, and has some development for custom ROMs.

That said, I wouldn't worry about the Nexus 7 being "too old" and not receiving development. Being a Nexus device, it'll get dev love for a long, long time, and even when it becomes discontinued and "obsolete", that just means it'll become cheaper to acquire and even more people will be interested in development.


----------



## xdduser (Sep 1, 2014)

Guys, peculiar requirement here. I travel 4 hours in a jerky public road transport. I need to utilize the time by watching movies, reading magazines, articles, PDFs, and browsing internet. I need a tablet for this purpose. Questions:

1 Since its a jerky transport, I think retina display (resolution over Full HD) will not be exploited fully. So I will not be able to distinguish between IPad mini with Retina & IPad mini without retina. True?

2 8" screen is required. I am 6 foot person and 7" is too small to read/watch movies. 10" is too big to carry. Also, most 8" tablets are too narrow in width which spoils the reading experience (mags require decent width). For example - Dell venue 8, Nexus, etc are not wide enough to read books, whereas MIPAD, IPad are wide enough.

What choices do I have?


----------



## Shawn R (Sep 1, 2014)

_*ATTENTION!!*_

Is there an Android L ROM for Samsung Galaxy S3 phones?


----------



## mhoss48 (Sep 1, 2014)

Gurren Lagann said:


> _*ATTENTION!!*_
> 
> Is there an Android L ROM for Samsung Galaxy S3 phones?

Click to collapse



No only n5 

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 1, 2014)

mhoss48 said:


> No only n5
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



And many more devices like M8 and N4 and many more ( developer preview ) .

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## Kwbmm (Sep 1, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> If there is CM11 available for the Tab S than I should go for the Tab S because ot has far better specs than the N7.
> Screen is beautiful mate on Tab S series
> 
> _November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_

Click to collapse



There is a port of CM11 but as stated in the main post little is working. :crying:
Also it is for the SM-T700 16gb which I think it's the 8.4 wifi only, am I right?



Planterz said:


> Look at the LG G Pad 8.3. You can find it as cheap as the Nexus 7 2013, if not cheaper, has microSD slot, and has some development for custom ROMs.
> 
> That said, I wouldn't worry about the Nexus 7 being "too old" and not receiving development. Being a Nexus device, it'll get dev love for a long, long time, and even when it becomes discontinued and "obsolete", that just means it'll become cheaper to acquire and even more people will be interested in development.

Click to collapse



I'm gonna take a look at the LG G Pad 8.3, anyway, If you had to choose between these 3 ( LG, Samsung and Google ), which one would you buy?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 1, 2014)

Kwbmm said:


> There is a port of CM11 but as stated in the main post little is working. :crying:
> Also it is for the SM-T700 16gb which I think it's the 8.4 wifi only, am I right?
> 
> 
> I'm gonna take a look at the LG G Pad 8.3, anyway, If you had to choose between these 3 ( LG, Samsung and Google ), which one would you buy?

Click to collapse



LG for phones and Samsung for tablets and Google now only for the new HTC Nexus


----------



## Planterz (Sep 2, 2014)

Kwbmm said:


> I'm gonna take a look at the LG G Pad 8.3, anyway, If you had to choose between these 3 ( LG, Samsung and Google ), which one would you buy?

Click to collapse



I own the LG G Pad 8.3, and I love it. It's only slightly larger in size than the Nexus 7, but with a significantly larger screen, and with better hardware. The only thing that's better with the Nexus 7 is the development. For the price you can find the LG at these days, I'd make the same purchase that I made months ago.

The 8.4" Samsung Tab S and Tab Pro are really nice, but they're also significantly more expensive, and less development friendly.


----------



## kamuflasz (Sep 2, 2014)

Hello guys

It is my first post in here and my last chance to get any help, I was asking in other places and researching google but never found clear answer.

I would like to buy device 2 in 1... Something like Asus Transformer T100 but I have unusual desire to be able to install Linux Mint 17 or Android x86 on it... Did someone tried to do it?? Or maybe there is other device which I should buy and will be compatible with my desire.

Looking forward for any help

Regards

Sent from my XT1021 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 2, 2014)

kamuflasz said:


> Hello guys
> 
> It is my first post in here and my last chance to get any help, I was asking in other places and researching google but never found clear answer.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here you are buddy, https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zpwebsites.linuxonandroid


----------



## Kwbmm (Sep 2, 2014)

Planterz said:


> I own the LG G Pad 8.3, and I love it. It's only slightly larger in size than the Nexus 7, but with a significantly larger screen, and with better hardware. The only thing that's better with the Nexus 7 is the development. For the price you can find the LG at these days, I'd make the same purchase that I made months ago.
> 
> The 8.4" Samsung Tab S and Tab Pro are really nice, but they're also significantly more expensive, and less development friendly.

Click to collapse



The pricing is not that big issue.. My concerns are the rom development and the absence of the microSD. Also I want a screen that is of approx 8", which nexus can't offer.. But, nexus 7 is just 349€ with 32gb and lte, while for the same price I could buy a galaxy tab s 8.4 16gb WiFi only.. 
While, for what I could see, LG g pad  8.3 costs significantly less, it doesn't have 3g/4g module if I got It right.. 

The choice is really hard


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 2, 2014)

Kwbmm said:


> The pricing is not that big issue.. My concerns are the rom development and the absence of the microSD. Also I want a screen that is of approx 8", which nexus can't offer.. But, nexus 7 is just 349€ with 32gb and lte, while for the same price I could buy a galaxy tab s 8.4 16gb WiFi only..
> While, for what I could see, LG g pad  8.3 costs significantly less, it doesn't have 3g/4g module if I got It right..
> 
> The choice is really hard

Click to collapse



Defenitly go for the Tab S


----------



## mahmoud dafer (Sep 2, 2014)

Hello,
I hav a nexus 5 and i want to buy somethin even more powerful....
What do u think i should buy?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 2, 2014)

mahmoud dafer said:


> Hello,
> I hav a nexus 5 and i want to buy somethin even more powerful....
> What do u think i should buy?

Click to collapse



Powerfull? Go for the HTC One M8
Beastly hardware with high quality.


----------



## innomi (Sep 2, 2014)

mahmoud dafer said:


> Hello,
> I hav a nexus 5 and i want to buy somethin even more powerful....
> What do u think i should buy?

Click to collapse



The OnePlus one. 
That's the most powerful fone with the best specs and battery on the market atm! 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 2, 2014)

innomi said:


> The OnePlus one.
> That's the most powerful fone with the best specs and battery on the market atm!
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB

Click to collapse



Hmmm let me correct you, when we're talking about specs then we are not only mentioning the CPU, GPU and RAM memory but also the build quality and the better screen that the HTC One M8 has.
Additional screen information: M8 has 441ppi and the OPO has 401ppi .

And to add something that doesn't belongs to specifications but is really essential, is that the OPO support is really worse, also their official forums are messy.



Sources: http://m.gsmarena.com/oneplus_one-6327.php
And 
http://m.gsmarena.com/htc_one_(m8)-6074.php


----------



## Planterz (Sep 3, 2014)

mahmoud dafer said:


> Hello,
> I hav a nexus 5 and i want to buy somethin even more powerful....
> What do u think i should buy?

Click to collapse



Honestly, unless you're really hankering for a change, your Nexus 5 is powerful enough. What you should do instead, if you haven't already, is familiarize yourself with development for this phone. Root it, install a custom recovery like TWRP, try some custom ROMs like Cyanogenmod, Paranoid Android, and AOKP, and try some custom kernels. Updating the Qualcomm binaries (essentially, new graphics card drivers like on your PC) alone will give you a noticeable boost in performance.

If you want to upgrade to a phone with a better camera, or bigger battery, or nicer construction, then that's perfectly understandable. But you shouldn't feel like your Nexus 5 isn't powerful enough, because with the right tweaks and the knowledge on how to do them, it'll perform as well as, if not better than, the other flagships with newer/faster hardware.


----------



## innomi (Sep 3, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Hmmm let me correct you, when we're talking about specs then we are not only mentioning the CPU, GPU and RAM memory but also the build quality and the better screen that the HTC One M8 has.
> Additional screen information: M8 has 441ppi and the OPO has 401ppi .

Click to collapse



? Of course the ppi is higher on the M8 it's a smaller display. That doesn't make it better. 
In spec wise the OnePlus one is better than the m8.also in battery wise. 
And about built quality. What is built quality? 
If it's manufactured good. And  everything "fits" than its good build quality. 
If you are speaking about plastic against metal? That's not build quality! That's material quality. 
The build quality of the OnePlus one is equal on the m8 and the Samsung s5 for example. 

In my previous post I was talking about raw specs. In the specs and battery and rom department the OnePlus one beats the M8 everytime. 

In the personal preference in "build quality" (read: metal over plastic ) the m8 can be better for some people. 

For me personally I hate the design m8. It's not nice in the hands. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## xdduser (Sep 3, 2014)

xdduser said:


> Guys, peculiar requirement here. I travel 4 hours in a jerky public road transport. I need to utilize the time by watching movies, reading magazines, articles, PDFs, and browsing internet. I need a tablet for this purpose. Questions:
> 
> 1 Since its a jerky transport, I think retina display (resolution over Full HD) will not be exploited fully. So I will not be able to distinguish between IPad mini with Retina & IPad mini without retina. True?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Anyone please?


----------



## Nancy1liu (Sep 3, 2014)

*About device to buy*

This thread will be used for all such questions.


----------



## mahmoud dafer (Sep 3, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Honestly, unless you're really hankering for a change, your Nexus 5 is powerful enough. What you should do instead, if you haven't already, is familiarize yourself with development for this phone. Root it, install a custom recovery like TWRP, try some custom ROMs like Cyanogenmod, Paranoid Android, and AOKP, and try some custom kernels. Updating the Qualcomm binaries (essentially, new graphics card drivers like on your PC) alone will give you a noticeable boost in performance.
> 
> If you want to upgrade to a phone with a better camera, or bigger battery, or nicer construction, then that's perfectly understandable. But you shouldn't feel like your Nexus 5 isn't powerful enough, because with the right tweaks and the knowledge on how to do them, it'll perform as well as, if not better than, the other flagships with newer/faster hardware.

Click to collapse



Thanks alot


----------



## ezwanmir (Sep 3, 2014)

im suggest sony z line... waterproof and beatiful design especially sony z3 compact


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 3, 2014)

xdduser said:


> Anyone please?

Click to collapse



Hey @xdduser, I read something that you would like an 8" tablet.
I'm using now atm a Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4 and it's perfect, this tablet cost €275 with only Wifi but there is also a LTE version available.

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## kamuflasz (Sep 3, 2014)

But the problem is that Transformer T100 run Windows 8... So your app doesn't help in this case but will be useful for my photon q

I decided to buy HP x360 as Intel Atom in Asus T100 scared me... We will see how I will go to install Linux Mint... For now when I will choose booting from USB and Linux Mint livecd my screen gets black until I restart laptop. 

Sent from my XT1021 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Kwbmm (Sep 3, 2014)

Kwbmm said:


> The pricing is not that big issue.. My concerns are the rom development and the absence of the microSD. Also I want a screen that is of approx 8", which nexus can't offer.. But, nexus 7 is just 349€ with 32gb and lte, while for the same price I could buy a galaxy tab s 8.4 16gb WiFi only..
> While, for what I could see, LG g pad  8.3 costs significantly less, it doesn't have 3g/4g module if I got It right..
> 
> The choice is really hard

Click to collapse





Bink Feed said:


> Defenitly go for the Tab S

Click to collapse



Is it true that the nexus 7 can't make phone calls?
I was going for the nexus 7 as it costs significantly less than the Tab S with 3G/LTE module, but as I found out that it can't make phone calls ( not that I need them, but who knows? ) I may not be able to accept it. As I'm going to change the rom anyway, is it possible in any way to make it able to phone call?

Now, considering that I want to use my tablet for writing university course notes down, is a tablet better than others at this?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 3, 2014)

Kwbmm said:


> Is it true that the nexus 7 can't make phone calls?
> I was going for the nexus 7 as it costs significantly less than the Tab S with 3G/LTE module, but as I found out that it can't make phone calls ( not that I need them, but who knows? ) I may not be able to accept it. As I'm going to change the rom anyway, is it possible in any way to make it able to phone call?
> 
> Now, considering that I want to use my tablet for writing university course notes down, is a tablet better than others at this?

Click to collapse



I actually don't know anything about the N7 but I'm using my 8.4 pro for note taking with the awesome ( Narrate App ) .
You should really go for the Tab S or Pro series because you will receive premium feeling & experience.

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## Azrael1793 (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm planning to make a 3 years plan and I have to choose between Note 3 and lg G3 (I suppose the 2gigs version) and I'm really stuck. 
Things I like from note 3: greater battery, 1 extra ram gb, the pen stuff is ok but not fundamental
from g3: ips 2k screen, general specs.

Which feature do you think in 3 years  will be more important? 2gb will be enough? Or shoud I look for that screen?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 4, 2014)

Azrael1793 said:


> I'm planning to make a 3 years plan and I have to choose between Note 3 and lg G3 (I suppose the 2gigs version) and I'm really stuck.
> Things I like from note 3: greater battery, 1 extra ram gb, the pen stuff is ok but not fundamental
> from g3: ips 2k screen, general specs.
> 
> Which feature do you think in 3 years  will be more important? 2gb will be enough? Or shoud I look for that screen?

Click to collapse



Can you also condider the One M8 ?
If not then go for LG G3


----------



## Azrael1793 (Sep 4, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Can you also condider the One M8 ?
> If not then go for LG G3

Click to collapse





No M8. Just Lg g3 2gb of ram and note 3 (also s5 but i don't like it)


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 4, 2014)

Azrael1793 said:


> No M8. Just Lg g3 2gb of ram and note 3 (also s5 but i don't like it)

Click to collapse



LG G3 has beautiful design but the note's design is more ergonomic.
Specs are both fantastic, it's about you maybe you prefer LG Rom over TW Roms.

These phones are one of the best high tier phones available it's up to you which you prefer the most.

I would choose the G3 because of better rom.


----------



## Pierrot94200 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hello, 

I'm looking for a 10 inch tablet around 200$ for watching movies, skype, a little gaming...

I've heard of the Cube Talk 9X, Lenovo Yoga Multimode, Galaxy Tab 4...

Any suggestions ?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 4, 2014)

Pierrot94200 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking for a 10 inch tablet around 200$ for watching movies, skype, a little gaming...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for Galaxy Tab 4 and flash CM onto it and you have a regular tablet.
The best tip I have for you is gathering some more money for the Galaxy Tab Pro 10.1 .


----------



## shadow_hunter104 (Sep 4, 2014)

Galaxy S4 or Note 3 ?


----------



## mahmoud dafer (Sep 4, 2014)

shadow_hunter104 said:


> Galaxy S4 or Note 3 ?

Click to collapse



Note 3 is better


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 4, 2014)

shadow_hunter104 said:


> Galaxy S4 or Note 3 ?

Click to collapse



Note 3 because of better specifications.
The Galaxy S4 is surely not bad at all, if you prefer a smaller screen with good specs than you should just go for the S4.

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## Aniruddha10 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hello everyone.
I'm really interested in upgrading phone from my xperia sola.
I'd like to have a phone with atleast a ram of 1.5gb and quad core processor. 
Screen size from 4 inch to a max of around 5 inch.

For my budget I've thought about buying the Xperia ZR. 
The only problem is I'm worried cause I'm pretty sure this device won't get android L and apparently this is the most important android update till now. And another problem with this device is that it's a low activity device. Not many developers so not many custom roms.
So I'm really confused whether to buy this phone.. ?


----------



## Marilyn10 (Sep 5, 2014)

xiaomi mi3 or moto g ? which is better


----------



## mahmoud dafer (Sep 5, 2014)

Marilyn10 said:


> xiaomi mi3 or moto g ? which is better

Click to collapse



Go for the Mi 3.... Its specs are way better


----------



## alvster (Sep 5, 2014)

Any 2gb ram phones with average price please?

Sent from my Lenovo A516 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 5, 2014)

alvster said:


> Any 2gb ram phones with average price please?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A516 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse


http://www.bestbuy.com/site/searchp...800000##1##2&list=y&usc=All+Categories&nrp=15

Check out the LG G2


----------



## innomi (Sep 5, 2014)

Aniruddha10 said:


> Hello everyone.
> I'm really interested in upgrading phone from my xperia sola.
> I'd like to have a phone with atleast a ram of 1.5gb and quad core processor.
> Screen size from 4 inch to a max of around 5 inch.
> ...

Click to collapse



And what about the nexus 4? Or 5?
Android l is almost guaranteed on those. And lots of rom development. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## Planterz (Sep 6, 2014)

alvster said:


> Any 2gb ram phones with average price please?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A516 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



You can get a new Nexus 4 off eBay for $220USD. The Moto X 16gb can be had for well under $300 too. You probably won't find better. Anything else that cheap with 2GB RAM will likely be some random Chinese brand with Mediatek processors, no 4G/LTE data capability, and crappy build quality.

---------- Post added at 05:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:36 PM ----------




innomi said:


> And what about the nexus 4? Or 5?
> Android l is almost guaranteed on those. And lots of rom development.

Click to collapse



Definitely better choices than the Xperia ZR. Android L will be on both. Definitely on the N5, and even if it's not officially available for the N4 (which it probably will be), it'll get ported just like the L preview has been.


----------



## Aniruddha10 (Sep 6, 2014)

Planterz said:


> You can get a new Nexus 4 off eBay for $220USD. The Moto X 16gb can be had for well under $300 too.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:36 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





innomi said:


> And what about the nexus 4? Or 5?
> Android l is almost guaranteed on those. And lots of rom development.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB

Click to collapse



The problem with the nexus 4 & 5 is that the only ones available are the 16gb models.
As there is no expandable storage it's too limited.
Also in India, they're more costly than the ZR. A bit above my budget.
Thanks for your help though


----------



## tortugaconqueso (Sep 6, 2014)

*Completely lost*

With the interval between the times where my i9300 decides to crap out on me and demand that I dedicate an entire day to getting it back running again, I guess it is time to move on to a new phone.

I have not been following phone developments for the past year, so I am a bit overwhelmed with my options.

A natural choice for me would be to continue with the samsung line (had an S1 before my current S3) and get an S5. However, I have not been happy with Samsung's choices for processors and they dumping defective phones into the market (I use CM11 and there will never be a stable build for my current phone because of the processor used. I already lost all my information once when my phone died of SDS). 
Following that, I believed the Nexus 5 would be another safe choice. However, the lack of microSD support is a dealbreaker for me.

The next phone I get needs the following:
- Popular (This ensures support quality and frequency of updates from the community, ROM & kernel variety etc)
- microSD support
- Fast Quad-core CPU
- RAM size on the higher end (I don't change phones frequently. I'm expecting it to be *usable* (not a dream but usable) for the next 2-3 years)
- Decent battery life

Superb adamantium build quality is not something that I absolutely require. It is, of course, nice to have, but I'm slapping a cover on the thing anyway. My eyes can't tell the difference between 720p and 1080p+ on such a small screen, so a big screen resolution isn't a must either. I have grown fond of the AMOLED screen on my S1&S3 though, so a phone with a similar contrast ratio is preferred. For peace of mind, water resistance is something that I would like. However, I've done fine without it up until now and never drowned a phone.

Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## Planterz (Sep 6, 2014)

tortugaconqueso said:


> With the interval between the times where my i9300 decides to crap out on me and demand that I dedicate an entire day to getting it back running again, I guess it is time to move on to a new phone.
> 
> I have not been following phone developments for the past year, so I am a bit overwhelmed with my options.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Look at Sony, particularly the Z2 or the upcoming Z3. The IPS LCD isn't as saturated as the AMOLED that Samsung uses, but it's more accurate. Or the Z3 Compact if you want something that isn't freaking huge. The HTC M8 and LG G3 also have microSD slots, but lack the waterproofness of the Sonys. All will have sufficient developer support so you can put CM11 on there. The G3 and Z3 will be the most future-proof, having the faster processors ad 3gb RAM vs 2gb.


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 6, 2014)

xobus1970 said:


> hello

Click to collapse



Can we help you with something?

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 6, 2014)

xobus1970 said:


> hi

Click to collapse



You can better stop spamming, I'm not gonna report you because I'm not a patathic guy but the mods will see this and ban you for spamming and getting rid of the 10 post restriction in a illegal way.


My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## shamanixme (Sep 7, 2014)

Is there any other phone which beats Redmi 1s in its price range? Im buying soon


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 7, 2014)

shamanixme said:


> Is there any other phone which beats Redmi 1s in its price range? Im buying soon

Click to collapse



Here you are, http://m.lightinthebox.com/nl/cubot...212266&tduid=e8549b3d907432ac954449b504128522

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## ArchPlayer (Sep 8, 2014)

*Need A New Phone This Week.*

Hey XDA.  I've been on for years and now just got engaged into forum replying.:good::cyclops:

Ok, I am in need of a new phone.  I'm retiring my HTC Glacier/MyTouch 4G that I learned how to do fascinating things with because of the hard work of XDA peeps.  My budget is limited.  I really don't want a brand new phone that costs $$$$.  I'm on a no contract plan.  Don't mind a used phone.  What I would like is:

1.  Waterproof and/or Rugged.  I drop my devices alot and knock on wood no screen cracks or shattered glass.
2.  A device that has custom roms (even though I wouldn't mind windows 8 phone).  Rooting is cool but roms at least let you go to the next OS.
3.  Price range 50-100 new or used.  I'm a ebay shopper.
4.  A device that can be used on a GSM network.  I was looking at the Motorola RAZR and was disheartened to see its VZW only.
5.  A device that at least was made in 2012 OR can hold up to the next gen of Android OS (kitkat)
6.  A device that has a micro SD slot.  I see the Motorola Maxx/Ultra don't have that so can't assume all androids have that now.
7.  A device where internal space is at least 8GB.
8.  A device where the micro SD can be expanded at least to 32GB.
9.  A device with a good ESN/IMEI.  I know i know, but just throwing it out there just in case.

I know I'm asking a lot, but since models keep coming so quick, I think a 2 year old model might be able to do that.  I just dont want to get something old that is stuck on Gingerbread like my current android.  I will be using this phone on the go, and I work in an active field where slungs and bumps from inanimate object and people is commonplace.  I would do all the rooting and unlocking myself, so it doesn't have to have that. 

Please send links to my mailbox if you see something good or reply here thanks.


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 8, 2014)

ArchPlayer said:


> Hey XDA.  I've been on for years and now just got engaged into forum replying.:good::cyclops:
> 
> Ok, I am in need of a new phone.  I'm retiring my HTC Glacier/MyTouch 4G that I learned how to do fascinating things with because of the hard work of XDA peeps.  My budget is limited.  I really don't want a brand new phone that costs $$$$.  I'm on a no contract plan.  Don't mind a used phone.  What I would like is:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


http://www.gsmarena.com/sony_xperia_z3_compact-6538.php check this out.

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## ArchPlayer (Sep 8, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> http://www.gsmarena.com/sony_xperia_z3_compact-6538.php check this out.
> 
> My Tapatalk Signature:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sony Xperia Z1 is 399.00 used. Not in my price budget if Sony is pricing them high.


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 8, 2014)

ArchPlayer said:


> Sony Xperia Z1 is 399.00 used. Not in my price budget.

Click to collapse



Xperia Z1 so expensive? Lol
Anyway, the link is directed to the Z3 Compact


----------



## ArchPlayer (Sep 8, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Xperia Z1 so expensive? Lol
> Anyway, the link is directed to the Z3 Compact

Click to collapse



For the Z1 to be 2 years old it is a high price tag used.  Sorry.  Sony's flagship phone has been getting new additions roughly every six months since they are now only focusing on their EuroAsia market.

I haven't seen anything estimating how much the Compact will be.  I know I still see Xperia Go's for sale anywhere between 133-300, and quite honestly that is high for the phone that is THAT old.


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 8, 2014)

ArchPlayer said:


> For the Z1 to be 2 years old it is a high price tag used.  Sorry.  Sony's flagship phone has been getting new additions roughly every six months since they are now only focusing on their EuroAsia market.
> 
> I haven't seen anything estimating how much the Compact will be.  I know I still see Xperia Go's for sale anywhere between 133-300, and quite honestly that is high for the phone that is THAT old.

Click to collapse



Here is the Z1 not used just completely new for €350, http://topprice24.nl/xperia_z1_zwart

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## ArchPlayer (Sep 9, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Here is the Z1 not used just completely new for €350, http://topprice24.nl/xperia_z1_zwart
> 
> My Tapatalk Signature:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Went full circle and got a Droid Razr Maxx.  First Razr since the V3m days.


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 9, 2014)

ArchPlayer said:


> Went full circle and got a Droid Razr Maxx.  First Razr since the V3m days.

Click to collapse



Congratulations with your new phone  

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## wada_ahmad (Sep 10, 2014)

alvster said:


> Any 2gb ram phones with average price please?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A516 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Many more but for lower price you can search chine's phones 
Sorry my bad english
Sent from my GT-S6102 using xda app-developers app


----------



## awsom50 (Sep 10, 2014)

chinese phones are crap...with few exceptions. dont recommend buying.


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 10, 2014)

awsom50 said:


> chinese phones are crap...with few exceptions. dont recommend buying.

Click to collapse



They are defenitly not crap, look at this, http://www.gsmarena.com/oneplus_one-6327.php
I also prefer known brands like LG and HTC over chinese brands but chinese phones are not crap.
You can say you're opinion is that chinese phones are crap but the fact is not your opinion.
Also my opinion is not a fact 


My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## tino20 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi, what is the best choice around 150€? I really dont care about games or filmes more about gps or camara.
what you think about asus zenfone 5? The 2/16 version.


----------



## Hoezack (Sep 11, 2014)

iPhone 6 and ios8 looks good. Im thinking of getting it, but I've never owned an iPhone and briefly used ios at the apple store. I've been using android since ive picked up a smart phone... First phone was g1, Ive had all the nexus phones and the note 2. Android L looks so sexy but I really want to give apple a chance. What do you guys think?


----------



## Pippinkid (Sep 11, 2014)

awsom50 said:


> chinese phones are crap...with few exceptions. dont recommend buying.

Click to collapse



 Some Chinese phones are packed with a nice price tag, but yea...sometimes there's a catch you have to look out for.


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 11, 2014)

Hoezack said:


> iPhone 6 and ios8 looks good. Im thinking of getting it, but I've never owned an iPhone and briefly used ios at the apple store. I've been using android since ive picked up a smart phone... First phone was g1, Ive had all the nexus phones and the note 2. Android L looks so sexy but I really want to give apple a chance. What do you guys think?

Click to collapse



If you feel you like Apple's iOS than just go for it.
They are not that bad as many people here are mentioning.


My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## MLse7en (Sep 11, 2014)

Pippinkid said:


> Some Chinese phones are packed with a nice price tag, but yea...sometimes there's a catch you have to look out for.

Click to collapse



At this point I have bought my third Chinese smartphone. So far good. I have paid $150 for MTK6582, 2 Gb RAM and 16 Gb ROM, 720p IPS OGS screen. Everything is running smoothly, but there are some cons to that. Like Blink Feed said:



Bink Feed said:


> Thanks mate, i already checked the phone out but it's not available here in europe.
> Only to import it ...
> There are rumors that it will come to europe for just €230
> But it first needs development on AOSP/CM because i hate MIUI.
> ...

Click to collapse



Other problem with my phone that it's GPS is working funny even after reset. I did a little test yesterday: 







As well as the battery is only 2000 mAh. 

For me personally bad GPS is not a deal-breaker, so I am happy with my new device. 

I would suggest that before paying extra for HTC, Motorolla or iPhone you check some quite superb deals on Chinese market.


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 11, 2014)

MLse7en said:


> At this point I have bought my third Chinese smartphone. So far good. I have paid $150 for MTK6582, 2 Gb RAM and 16 Gb ROM, 720p IPS OGS screen. Everything is running smoothly, but there are some cons to that. Like Blink Feed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for giving such valueable information.
What about the screen what is his ppi? 
And do you have some information about CPU.
For me, is it not a go, to go for chinese phones, development needs to be high at least.
I was posting about buying an M8 but it will change to the Nexus 6 probably because I want also a new PC.
Also I do like about customer support and warranty and in that part am I not trusting companies setteld outside the EU.
Brands like Nexus & LG will make my decision later this year.


----------



## MLse7en (Sep 11, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Thanks for giving such valueable information.
> What about the screen what is his ppi?
> And do you have some information about CPU.
> For me, is it not a go, to go for chinese phones, development needs to be high at least.
> ...

Click to collapse



I am sure that customer service with bigger companies could be very attractive, but there are some things that I can't stand about that. I hate that people are being exploit at their desks for 9 hours a day and being paid minimum wage regardless of brand they represent. Probably this isn't the right place (xda) to go into detail on that. I have never had a Nexus but I a big fun of their technological advantage. I hope I will own one of those bad boys one day 

More information on CPU: 






Screen has 320ppi. All images look crisp and bright, I am very pleased with the display. 






As speaking about my Chinese phone, I have written a larger review 


        sponsored
    
 about it that I wanted to post here. But after being engaged in couple of discussions ( 2-3 ) I have decided that I will not post it in it's original condition, but will try to improve it as much as possible, so that I get good feedback from you guys.


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 11, 2014)

MLse7en said:


> I am sure that customer service with bigger companies could be very attractive, but there are some things that I can't stand about that. I hate that people are being exploit at their desks for 9 hours a day and being paid minimum wage regardless of brand they represent. Probably this isn't the right place (xda) to go into detail on that. I have never had a Nexus but I a big fun of their technological advantage. I hope I will own one of those bad boys one day
> 
> More information on CPU:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your phone looks good for your price range but not a go for me because I'm now at a 34000/35000 antutu score and I want only higher.
Your phone is quite amazing, congrats with your good buy


----------



## J1897 (Sep 11, 2014)

tino20 said:


> Hi, what is the best choice around 150€? I really dont care about games or filmes more about gps or camara.
> what you think about asus zenfone 5? The 2/16 version.

Click to collapse



Some "mini" versions, for example Samsung Galaxy S4 mini or if you want to spend even less a Samsung Galaxy S3 mini.
As work phone I god Samsung Galaxy Express 2. It has just 5 MP camera but overall is a decent phone and you can root it, but there is not huge support for it.

These type of phone are what I feel to suggest 

Hope I helped


----------



## danivl (Sep 11, 2014)

Hello, can anyone help me with some clarifications regarding two tablets, I can't decide which one will suit me better.

1. Nexus 7 (2013)
2. Acer Iconia Tab 8 A1-840 FullHD (Android 4.4.2)

I really dig the 8 inch screen on the Acer, but I'm concerned for compatibility issues with games and apps since the Acer is with Intel Atom CPU. I don't have any particular requirements for games, mostly I will be reading/browsing/listening to music and chatting with people on the device, but occasionally I surely will play some games. Will I have compatibility problems with the Acer?

The two devices have absolutely equal price tag where I live, which is also my maximum for such a device, so waiting for the Nexus 8 (or 8.9) is rather pointless as it will be pricier (I guess) than the N7.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 11, 2014)

@danivl
Go for the N7 since it has a huge development amount on XDA.
Good for gaming and easy suiteable to take with you.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Vivek_Vivek (Sep 12, 2014)

Hey there! 
I was planning to buy a new phone, and zeroed down on xperia z2, or LG g3. I checked all the online reviews, but wanted xda user reviews ￼

Also, the battery life of g3 is significantly lesser than that of the z2? Z2 is touted to have the best battery backup. My average usage pattern will consist of lots of WhatsApp, and around 3 hours of music. What would you suggest? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## JHilderbrando (Sep 12, 2014)

Hey Guys,

In the UK here and my contract is up for renewal. I can basically get any flagship phone I want but I'm thinking I should wait. 

I feel like any of the flagships now won't be such a big difference from my CM 11 i9300 which is working great. I know they have more memory, better screens and processors etc. But I went from the Desire (first gen) to the S3 and that leap was significant. 

If I wait until late this year or early next year will there be the next leap of phones by then? I'm talking the octa core big little, 64bit, 4GB ram, Android L, killer GPU phones. Or am I kidding myself and this won't be until mid next year?

Basically I'm happy to wait, just trying to gauge how long I'll be waiting 

Thanks 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 12, 2014)

Vivek_Vivek said:


> Hey there!
> I was planning to buy a new phone, and zeroed down on xperia z2, or LG g3. I checked all the online reviews, but wanted xda user reviews ￼
> 
> Also, the battery life of g3 is significantly lesser than that of the z2? Z2 is touted to have the best battery backup. My average usage pattern will consist of lots of WhatsApp, and around 3 hours of music. What would you suggest?
> ...

Click to collapse



LG G3 because Z2 is outdated.
LG G3 is having an amazing sound system for your music 

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## Vivek_Vivek (Sep 12, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> LG G3 because Z2 is outdated.
> LG G3 is having an amazing sound system for your music
> 
> My Tapatalk Signature:
> ...

Click to collapse



How is the battery life on the LG G3?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## TiTAN-O-One (Sep 12, 2014)

I've seen you guys post that most of you here are using the I9300. Im currently considering a phone to buy. I have the Xiaomi Mi3 in my mind and it lacks an sdcard slot which is kinda a dealbreaker for me.

2nd choice is the S3 which from what i see, it looks good with many ROMS available too. 

Any suggestions for fast phone with cheap price tag?



Via the Internet


----------



## MLse7en (Sep 12, 2014)

TiTAN-O-One said:


> I've seen you guys post that most of you here are using the I9300. Im currently considering a phone to buy. I have the Xiaomi Mi3 in my mind and it lacks an sdcard slot which is kinda a dealbreaker for me.
> 
> 2nd choice is the S3 which from what i see, it looks good with many ROMS available too.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What budget do you have?


----------



## TiTAN-O-One (Sep 12, 2014)

MLse7en said:


> What budget do you have?

Click to collapse



200 EUR or at least prices that are equivalent to what a Xiaomi Mi3 wld cost. I know its kinda silly to ask this qn :s

Via the Internet


----------



## xg4m3- (Sep 12, 2014)

Can't decide between Z1 Compact LG G2 (standard version, not mini). If you wonder why am i having trouble deciding between G2 and Compact version of Z1 is because Z1C fits in my hands perfectly and i'm not a fan of big phones. But G2 isn't thaaaat big, so it found itself in the finale. Whats important to me? Stable, reliable smartphone with a very good camera, good update support and overall good performance. Which one of those two fits my needs more? I've read that Z1C has a bad camera and pictures come out grainy or very dark. Is that still the case? I'm asking because many have said that the problem is in software and not the hardware. Has something been done on that field?


----------



## juniper1982 (Sep 13, 2014)

*used nexus 5*

I bought a used phone off ebay once and it had a bad imei number (don't worry, it was during the 45 day protection period).

I would like to buy a phone but don't want to pay new prices, but don't want to fall victim again.  however, i have been reading and I have a question about the nexus 5.  if someone buys a nexus 5 straight from google and sells it on, can they still get it locked?  perhaps via an insurance scam?

i was just reading some forums and it appears that if a nexus 5 is locked in the US, it is usually because it is on contract.

I am in the UK.


----------



## Tony the noob :D (Sep 13, 2014)

That why we have factory data resets 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TiTAN-O-One (Sep 13, 2014)

Hey guys,

If anybody is planning to buy Xiaomi MI3/MI4, wait till December. That's when Hugo Barra promise to release kernel source. 

As of now, the Xiaomi Mi3 ROM threads here on XDA had gotten a fair warning that the dl links be taken down in a few days time. 

This is just a piece of info regarding the Xiaomi Mi3 insights or whatever.

Sent from my S800 China Phone


----------



## Shawn R (Sep 13, 2014)

TiTAN-O-One said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> If anybody is planning to buy Xiaomi MI3/MI4, wait till December. That's when Hugo Barra promise to release kernel source.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Speaking of MI4, is anybody able to get 4G LTE on their MI4s?


----------



## Mons1990 (Sep 14, 2014)

*Please suggest me a small phone*

Hi guys. I would like to know your opinion.
I'm looking for a small phone (up to about 4,7") that has these requirements:

Mid-high hardware
Well supported by community or (better) manifacturer (consider i keep phones for about 2 years)
Long battery life
It seems there isn't a phone wit these 3 features together  I hoped in Moto G 2014 but it's a big delusion.
I like Sony Z compact series but it cost a lot and I own a Sony now and they are deprecable in updates' policy.
What do you suggest me?


----------



## TiTAN-O-One (Sep 14, 2014)

Mons1990 said:


> Hi guys. I would like to know your opinion.
> I'm looking for a small phone (up to about 4,7") that has these requirements:
> 
> Mid-high hardware
> ...

Click to collapse



Get a Galaxy S3 and Zerolemon's 7000mah battery pack for it. Then flash a 4.3/4.4 based ROM anf a good kernel. OC kernel and GPU to max freq. 

Thats my suggestion tho. And im thinking of doing the same thing 

Sent from my GT-S6500D using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 14, 2014)

Mons1990 said:


> Hi guys. I would like to know your opinion.
> I'm looking for a small phone (up to about 4,7") that has these requirements:
> 
> Mid-high hardware
> ...

Click to collapse



This phone is very awesome for you, http://www.gsmarena.com/htc_one-5313.php

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## Planterz (Sep 15, 2014)

Mons1990 said:


> Hi guys. I would like to know your opinion.
> I'm looking for a small phone (up to about 4,7") that has these requirements:
> 
> Mid-high hardware
> ...

Click to collapse



For screens under 5" but with good hardware, you kinda gotta either go cheap or go old. Nexus 4, Galaxy S3 (Snapdragon version, not Exynos), etc, or the Moto G. The Nexus 4's battery isn't great though. The S3 is a bit underpowered by today's standards, but it hangs in there, although obviously 2 years from now it'll be found wanting. The Moto G is on the low end of "mid", but running nearly stock Android, it's smooth. Has great battery life and gets extremely quick updates too.

Newer phones would be the Moto X, HTC M7, and Xperia Z1 or Z3 Compact. The M7 isn't really a small phone though, just a smaller (compared to most flagships) screen. The Moto X has been getting very quick updates. The Z1 and Z3 compact are without a doubt the best small Androids out there (or nearly out there). Development seems to be pretty good on the Z1C.


----------



## Mons1990 (Sep 15, 2014)

TiTAN-O-One said:


> Get a Galaxy S3 and Zerolemon's 7000mah battery pack for it. Then flash a 4.3/4.4 based ROM anf a good kernel. OC kernel and GPU to max freq.
> 
> Thats my suggestion tho. And im thinking of doing the same thing
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6500D using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





Bink Feed said:


> This phone is very awesome for you, http://www.gsmarena.com/htc_one-5313.php
> 
> My Tapatalk Signature:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Planterz said:


> For screens under 5" but with good hardware, you kinda gotta either go cheap or go old. Nexus 4, Galaxy S3 (Snapdragon version, not Exynos), etc, or the Moto G. The Nexus 4's battery isn't great though. The S3 is a bit underpowered by today's standards, but it hangs in there, although obviously 2 years from now it'll be found wanting. The Moto G is on the low end of "mid", but running nearly stock Android, it's smooth. Has great battery life and gets extremely quick updates too.
> 
> Newer phones would be the Moto X, HTC M7, and Xperia Z1 or Z3 Compact. The M7 isn't really a small phone though, just a smaller (compared to most flagships) screen. The Moto X has been getting very quick updates. The Z1 and Z3 compact are without a doubt the best small Androids out there (or nearly out there). Development seems to be pretty good on the Z1C.

Click to collapse



Thank you all for the answers, i think if at Christmas prices of the Z1C drop i'll make a though, maybe after I'll have seen Android L suggester requirements in other phones.


----------



## Xhemal1325 (Sep 15, 2014)

TiTAN-O-One said:


> Get a Galaxy S3 and Zerolemon's 7000mah battery pack for it. Then flash a 4.3/4.4 based ROM anf a good kernel. OC kernel and GPU to max freq.
> 
> Thats my suggestion tho. And im thinking of doing the same thing
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6500D using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



+1, i have Galaxy S3 LTE (Korean Version ), and it works really great, + battery life is very good too , Galaxy S3 is really a good phone  :fingers-crossed:


----------



## HtPsycho (Sep 15, 2014)

Real Quick Guys, Galaxy S4 Or LG G3


----------



## IvIaniac (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey guys!  I want to see if I can get your opinion.

I'm looking into buying a tablet.  My requirements are as follows:


The main thing I'll be using it for will be for media (movies and TV shows), reading books, comics, and magazines, a little gaming, and general usage.  Mostly video.
I'm trying to look for a device that's preferably 9-10 inches.
As I'll be using this for media, I want to look at something that has a relatively high definition screen.
Battery life should be at least good, if not excellent, as I'll be traveling with this.
Runs Kitkat, is capable of being rooted, and can run Xposed.
As fast a device as I can get for this money.
Not more than $250.  Including shipping.
Also, I'd prefer something that doesn't run an MTK chip.

Now with these in mind, Chinese tablets seem to fit the bill pretty well.  The ones I've looked at are the Teclast X98 3G, the Teclast P98 Air, and the Teclast P90HD.

The X98 3G and P98 Air have good displays, are the newest devices they've released, but the rooting-and-ROM scene with the X98 3G looks like a headache.  Some people lose their touch screen after flashing, some people's displays get reversed.  Especially with the 3rd hardware revision, which is the one I'm likely to get.  The X98 is capable of running Win8.1 - albeit after blood and pain and suffering - and that's a plus, although one I doubt I'll ever use.  The P98 Air is a relatively new device, with an Allwinner processor (anyone have any reviews on this?) and I'm not too sure whether I'll be able to root this one or not.  Plus, it has a smaller battery than the X98, does not have in-built 3G, and is the same price.  And can't run Win8.1.  The problem with these 2 devices is the screen aspect ratio, a 4:3 display, which isn't ideal for watching widescreen-format videos, which is what I'll be spending a lot of time doing.

The P90HD has a slightly smaller but gorgeous, sharper retina display, and because it's built to a 16:10 aspect ratio, it's perfect for videos, even more so than the two I mentioned above.  The device is rooted, and Kitkat 4.4.4 has been ported, with multi-window.  The problems with this are that it has a marginally smaller battery - which doesn't last very long - and a Rockchip processor, which I know nothing about, although I'd be willing to bet the Intel processor in the X98 would perform better, its gaming prowess pretty decent due to the Intel graphics.  At least, that's what I think.  Does anyone have first-hand experience with the Rockchip processor in this?

So what would you guys advise?  Bite the bullet and buy one now?  Or hold out for a couple more months in the hopes something new comes out?  I'll be able to wait only for a couple months, though.  After that, ordering from aliexpress will be difficult.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## HtPsycho (Sep 15, 2014)

IvIaniac said:


> Hey guys!  I want to see if I can get your opinion.
> 
> I'm looking into buying a tablet.  My requirements are as follows:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I Suggest You Lenovo Ideatab S6000. It's Perfect. The Only Problem Is Lack Of Roms And New Updates.
Read Some Reviews About It, It'll Worth It.


----------



## IvIaniac (Sep 15, 2014)

HtPsycho said:


> I Suggest You Lenovo Ideatab S6000. It's Perfect. The Only Problem Is Lack Of Roms And New Updates.
> Read Some Reviews About It, It'll Worth It.

Click to collapse



Compared to the tablets I listed, the Lenovo has a slower processor, a smaller battery, Android 4.2, and a (much) lower resolution.  And it has the MTK processor, which I'd rather avoid.


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 15, 2014)

IvIaniac said:


> Hey guys!  I want to see if I can get your opinion.
> 
> I'm looking into buying a tablet.  My requirements are as follows:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for Tab Pro 8.4 mate, just gather some more money and you will be very happy hehehe

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## IvIaniac (Sep 15, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Go for Tab Pro 8.4 mate, just gather some more money and you will be very happy hehehe
> 
> My Tapatalk Signature:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't want to spend more than $250.  It's about making a point, that you can buy something that can trade shots with an overpriced tablet at a fraction of the price.

Plus, I'm slightly averse to Samsung.  Brand un-loyalty, maybe.


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 15, 2014)

IvIaniac said:


> I don't want to spend more than $250.  It's about making a point, that you can buy something that can trade shots with an overpriced tablet at a fraction of the price.
> 
> Plus, I'm slightly averse to Samsung.  Brand un-loyalty, maybe.

Click to collapse



8.4 is 267 as cheapest so maybe...

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## ila420 (Sep 15, 2014)

*Galaxy S5 or Xperia Z3 Compact*

There won't be much difference in the price of Galaxy S5 and Xperia Z3 compact, the CPU and GPU is also same in both devices, battery, screen size and build material is different.

My main concern is price, as it will be approx equal when Z3 compact will be in market, which one should I get?


----------



## Planterz (Sep 16, 2014)

HtPsycho said:


> Real Quick Guys, Galaxy S4 Or LG G3

Click to collapse



It's more appropriate to compare the LG G3 to the Galaxy S5 or even the Note 4. 




ila420 said:


> There won't be much difference in the price of Galaxy S5 and Xperia Z3 compact, the CPU and GPU is also same in both devices, battery, screen size and build material is different.
> 
> My main concern is price, as it will be approx equal when Z3 compact will be in market, which one should I get?

Click to collapse



Well, do you want a big phone or a small one? The Z3 and GS5 are big phones. The Z3 Compact is much smaller. We can't tell you what you prefer.


----------



## ila420 (Sep 16, 2014)

Planterz said:


> It's more appropriate to compare the LG G3 to the Galaxy S5 or even the Note 4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Size isn't a problem for me, the thing is Z3 will be more expensive but GS5 and Z3 compact almost equal in price.


----------



## jshamlet (Sep 16, 2014)

I went with the HTC One M8. It's my first HTC device after years of Samsung phones, but so far I'm liking it. Blink feed is kind of pointless to me, but the rest of the interface feels crisp and clean, and the phone itself feels solid.

What I'm really liking is that I was S-off and converted to the developer edition within 8 hours. Not a sign of AT&T anywhere outside of the network settings, just like I like it.


----------



## innomi (Sep 16, 2014)

ila420 said:


> Size isn't a problem for me, the thing is Z3 will be more expensive but GS5 and Z3 compact almost equal in price.

Click to collapse



Between those 2 there is almost no difference except design. 
If you really want 1 of those 2 then choose the one you like the most. 
But keep in mind there are better fones like: HTC m8/note4/oneplus one. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## BSAB (Sep 17, 2014)

Looking for a good tablet to read comics, mostly.
Been advised to go for the Nook HD+ (9inch 1920 x 1280, around 80 pounds for 16gb version), but open to other CHEAP options like a bigger screen with a nice resolution from China.

Anyone has any advice?


----------



## Mons1990 (Sep 17, 2014)

ila420 said:


> Size isn't a problem for me

Click to collapse



It would have been nice if you were a woman. LOL


----------



## thegh0st (Sep 18, 2014)

*Couple of Questions*

Hi everyone. It's gotten to the point of a possible device upgrade. I've pretty much decided on the HTC One M8. I have the HTC EVO 4G that I have had for a while. I guess I have three questions actually.

I never actually got my HTC EVO 4G rooted so my first question is, is the HTC One M8 easier to root?

My second question is, is the Harman/Kardon edition actually that much better in sound quality? I've been told my salesmen it is but I do not know anyone that has either one. Sort of a part two to this question, does anyone know the difference in the Best Buy 129.99 dollar Harman/Kardon edition M8 vs. the Sprint store 229.99 dollar version? Best Buy seems to be lacking in device info but I have been told they are the same device. Does someone know if that is true?



My last question, I've been researching but can not find any direct comparisons so I thought why not ask here? I've been debating getting an Android tablet for work or a Microsoft Surface Pro 2 (non-RT of course). If anyone has opinions on one versus the other I would appreciate reading them. I am looking gain online access from my mobile device (the HTC One M8 if I go through with the upgrade) either through rooting and gaining hotspot access or through blue tooth if that makes a difference.


Haven't been here in a good while but this is probably the first place I should have asked now that I think about it.
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 18, 2014)

thegh0st said:


> Hi everyone. It's gotten to the point of a possible device upgrade. I've pretty much decided on the HTC One M8. I have the HTC EVO 4G that I have had for a while. I guess I have three questions actually.
> 
> I never actually got my HTC EVO 4G rooted so my first question is, is the HTC One M8 easier to root?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check this out for rooting, http://htconeroot.com/htc-one-root/how-to-root-htc-one-m8/ it's kinda easy

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## arhamiq (Sep 18, 2014)

Guys I've a choice of either buying Galaxy S3 i9300, LG Optimus G Pro E980 or Moto X 2013. 
Which one to go for?


----------



## its_cherry (Sep 18, 2014)

Do not buy GoClever. Camera does not work on Skype and inhibits Wi fi.


----------



## dazza_84 (Sep 18, 2014)

Hiya, I have a question that hopefully can be answered 

At the moment I have an iPhone 5S, it's really boring me and I'd like to do more with my phone to be honest.

I don't have much funds and I'm stuck between 2 phones that I have my eye on.



It's between the nexus 5 and the htc one (m7)??

I'm gonna need the phone for at least another year and was wondering what was more future proof regarding the processors and such?



I realise the m7 has a snapdragon 600 compared to the snapdragon 800 in the nexus but I'm not too clued up as to how much longer that will last in the future?



I'm a huge fan of stock android and have owned the nexus 4 and loved it and android L looks great.

I'm also a big fan of beats and them stereo speakers on the front look wicked.



I'm just really confused and was hoping someone could point me in the right direction as to what would be the best purchase to last the next year or so?



I'm leaning towards the nexus 5 but having no experience with it, I wouldn't know if it was the right decision?



Thanks a lot and take care


----------



## nchantmnt (Sep 18, 2014)

Going to prolong my contract and get an upgrade.

I'm deciding between Samsung Galaxy S5, LG G3, HTC M8 and Xperia Z3

What I want is best possible dev support, camera performance and build quality.
I don't care about any software features since I only want to use aosp based roms.

What do you think?


----------



## jshamlet (Sep 19, 2014)

nchantmnt said:


> Going to prolong my contract and get an upgrade.
> 
> I'm deciding between Samsung Galaxy S5, LG G3, HTC M8 and Xperia Z3
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This depends on who your with. If the answer is either Verizon or AT&T, then your choices are fairly limited, since both companies have locked and encrypted the bootloaders of every phone they sell, making development somewhat limited.

I'm on AT&T, so I went with the HTC One M8 precisely because there is an S-off/bootloader unlock solution presently. It also feels like a fairly well-built device more reminiscent of an iPhone (in terms of heft and balance) than the S5 or G3. Unfortunately, the camera on the M8 isn't as good as either the S5 or G3, though it is certainly serviceable. I generally just take pictures of stuff in the store to verify with the wife that I'm getting the right thing, and it works great for that.


----------



## nchantmnt (Sep 19, 2014)

i'm a german vodafone customer and haven't had any problems with locked bootloaders yet...always a way to unlock them.
seems like g3 isn't getting much love from the dev community...but that shoul'd be LG's fault for locking the bootloader no matter what provider you're with - at least that's what i've read.

i guess it will come down to m8 or s5 since both are getting quite good development support
so it's buildquality & great speakers vs water/dustresistance & camera... 

good...thanks for your answer


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## dyczone (Sep 19, 2014)

dazza_84 said:


> Hiya, I have a question that hopefully can be answered
> 
> I'm leaning towards the nexus 5 but having no experience with it, I wouldn't know if it was the right decision?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you're comparing Nexus 5 to M7, the Nexus 5 is the better phone hands-down. If you're worried about price, the 5 should be getting a discount from the Play store soon once the Nexus 6/X comes out. Ebay already has a small discount, but the official discount from Google should be much larger.


----------



## SmartPoppy (Sep 20, 2014)

*hi*

is it ok to upgrade my xperia SP to Xperia M2?


----------



## Planterz (Sep 20, 2014)

SmartPoppy said:


> is it ok to upgrade my xperia SP to Xperia M2?

Click to collapse



That's a serious downgrade, not an upgrade.


----------



## SmartPoppy (Sep 20, 2014)

Planterz said:


> That's a serious downgrade, not an upgrade.

Click to collapse



im curious because it has android kitkat while mine was jellybean only :'(
(


----------



## BrownDog99 (Sep 20, 2014)

I buy and sell phones, this month I used m8, one plus, z2, g3, and g flex for android.  Honestly for the age and price, I like the LG G Flex.  It was the only phone that was using an 800 snapdragon, but didn't notice a difference, I actually find it faster than my g3.  The m8 was the fastest, but the camera and the fact I like 5.5 inch + phones made it my least favorite.  Oneplus was good too, except bugs, kept losing signal. You could easily find a second hand g flex for 300$.  Except I am having a hell of a time rooting 4.4.2


----------



## BrownDog99 (Sep 20, 2014)

It is LG 's fault!! I am sad about it, I can't even root my g flex on 4.4.2 and I just got my g3 rooted.  Hey, I thought man LG 's awesome at first.  Customizing and features, but when I saw the trouble with development, all next purchases went out window.  I buy my phones outright, I loose warranty, back off its my phone now lg


----------



## Christian Nothing (Sep 20, 2014)

BrownDog99 said:


> It is LG 's fault!! I am sad about it, I can't even root my g flex on 4.4.2 and I just got my g3 rooted.  Hey, I thought man LG 's awesome at first.  Customizing and features, but when I saw the trouble with development, all next purchases went out window.  I buy my phones outright, I loose warranty, back off its my phone now lg

Click to collapse



Have u tried to root ur gflex with towelroot?
It should work. 

_Sent thru my beastly *LG G²* using *Tapatalk⁴* _


----------



## ZyreHD (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi XDA! 

I'm currently rocking a LG Nexus 4, which will be replaced soon. I've looked around for a new phone, and my eye caught the Galaxy S5, Sony Xperia Z2 and the LG Nexus 5.

I would love to hear some opinions. I like having a good camera, but water-proof seems like a nice addition.
Little note: I like stock Android, yet the Nexus 5 is probably the last on the list because it's kind of the same again. I'm really pushing for something different.

- Robert


----------



## superbass311 (Sep 20, 2014)

Asus transformer book kills any surface pro and way cheaper 

Sent from my MT2L03 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## alienati0n (Sep 21, 2014)

Currently have a galaxy s4. Is it worth it to upgrade to the new Moto X when it is released or would i be better off waiting another year for something better?

---------- Post added at 01:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:18 AM ----------




ZyreHD said:


> Hi XDA!
> 
> I'm currently rocking a LG Nexus 4, which will be replaced soon. I've looked around for a new phone, and my eye caught the Galaxy S5, Sony Xperia Z2 and the LG Nexus 5.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You could always go with the new moto X! Stock with some very useful features unline touchwiz. also, the customization with motomaker can be used to spice things up a bit!


----------



## psycho.666 (Sep 21, 2014)

*dual sim with keyboard*

Hi XDA

Can someone give me direction as to which phone best fits my needs?  
Which are  keyboard, dual sim, good battery life, calls, text, and diary, internet access might be useful but is not essential as I am willing to use a chrome-book or tablet to contact G mail.

I have used HTC (windows), Nokia 620, and Nokia E07-00 since my ideal phone the Nokia 6300.  I have tried but I hate touchscreens.
Essentially I am searching for a dual sim version of the 6300.
so what is the best Nokia 110, 112, 107, 108, 206, 225 ? 

Or should I be searching for another manufacturer?


----------



## newtsevo (Sep 21, 2014)

Hey everyone!

I'm with vzw and currently have a S4 (not the dev edition unfortunately) I want a new phone that I can put CM on. I used to use CM on all my previous phones dating back to the OG Droid. I thought I could deal without it and got an S4. Bad choice. Its a great phone don't get me wrong, just not for me. What phones are available on vzw that I can unlock the bootloader? I heard a few days ago that there's an app that will unlock the HTC M8 and a few of the newer motos. Are there any others and of all those, what would be a good choice? Thanks for all your help!


----------



## namcyeon (Sep 22, 2014)

I like galaxy J and G2.But i don't know which one to buy.Any one can help me.


----------



## henslo (Sep 22, 2014)

namcyeon said:


> I like galaxy J and G2.But i don't know which one to buy.Any one can help me.

Click to collapse



Buy the G2, awesome phone and better development. You won't be disappointed.

Sent from my LG-D959 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## chahalnitesh (Sep 22, 2014)

Hello bro can you tell me some development about Samsung galaxy s ii i9100

Sent from my Karbonn Titanium S5 Plus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## IAMStudio (Sep 22, 2014)

Anyone please tell me the difference between Xperia Z vs. ZL? Which one is better?


----------



## chahalnitesh (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes

Sent from my Karbonn Titanium S5 Plus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mhoss48 (Sep 22, 2014)

namcyeon said:


> I like galaxy J and G2.But i don't know which one to buy.Any one can help me.

Click to collapse



Both are very good but since the J isn't so popular development won't be as good 

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dryice1 (Sep 23, 2014)

*nexus 5 or wait?*

Hi guys,

I'm starting a new job on November 20 for which I will need a new smartphone from day one, and I think I will buy a Google/Nexus phone.

Should I get a Nexus 5 now or wait for the next release in whatever form it may take? or is this a pointless unanswerable question at this stage?

cheers!


----------



## Planterz (Sep 23, 2014)

dryice1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm starting a new job on November 20 for which I will need a new smartphone from day one, and I think I will buy a Google/Nexus phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait. Rumors are there'll be a 5.9" one (codename Shamu) as well as a 5.2" one based on the upcoming Droid Turbo for Verizon. Waiting means you'll either have the latest, or you can same money on the Nexus 5 after they drop the prices (along with lower 2nd hand prices).


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## TheGamerCatHD (Sep 24, 2014)

My budget is 500$ to 700$. Can anyone suggest Me a good 5" to 5.7", Quad core with a minimum clock of 1.3 Ghz and a minimum of 1.5 GB of ram. 
Also I would like to fit an Android Wear Smartwatch into my budget. 
Thanks


----------



## mhoss48 (Sep 24, 2014)

TheGamerCatHD said:


> My budget is 500$ to 700$. Can anyone suggest Me a good 5" to 5.7", Quad core with a minimum clock of 1.3 Ghz and a minimum of 1.5 GB of ram.
> Also I would like to fit an Android Wear Smartwatch into my budget.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Note 3 with it's gear 
Probably very good for u 
Remember to get the snapdragon version 

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LuckyStriker33 (Sep 24, 2014)

I need an android phone with MHL support for less than 300€. It's difficult to find options with these 2 features. Please help me with more than one option, thank you.


----------



## TheGamerCatHD (Sep 24, 2014)

mhoss48 said:


> Note 3 with it's gear
> Probably very good for u
> Remember to get the snapdragon version
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I was thinking about getting a Note 3 and maybe Moto 360
P.S-If the Note 4 was going to have 64 bit CPU, I would get a Note 4.


----------



## empiref (Sep 24, 2014)

*Buying a new phone advice "Zenfone 6" vs. "iOcean G7" vs. "Huawei Honor X1"*

Hello all,

I have been using a Galaxy Tab GT 1000 (rooted) for the past 2 years.

I want to upgrade my phone. I have been reading and researching a couple of sites, mainly Gizchina and this forum.

My choice came down to the following.

Asus Zenfone 6, iOcean G7, and Huawei Honor X1... all big phones, because I am very comfortable with the Galaxy Tab 1000's screen size.

I also looked into some Lenovo phones, but read that their cameras aren't that good.

Can you please advise me on these phones, and what would you advise me to buy, and if anyone has any experience with the cameras.

Thank you all in advance and God bless!


----------



## sprsk (Sep 24, 2014)

empiref said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have been using a Galaxy Tab GT 1000 (rooted) for the past 2 years.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Almost the same Question for me , keep in mind that i need 

- Good battery life 
- Smooth use ( no lag ) 
- Good XDA support, ill appreciate if i can have CM ( worked with an Oneplus One for 2 days and i loved it )

- Any other alternative u decide with those  standards


----------



## codebam (Sep 24, 2014)

what's a good cheap phone for my grandparents. I was thinking moto g?


----------



## kenny_cfc (Sep 25, 2014)

Moto X 2nd gen or Nexus 5? My cousin wants to buy. I myself am inclined to the moto X 2nd gen. Just wana make sure though.


----------



## mhoss48 (Sep 25, 2014)

kenny_cfc said:


> Moto X 2nd gen or Nexus 5? My cousin wants to buy. I myself am inclined to the moto X 2nd gen. Just wana make sure though.

Click to collapse



Moto x 

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Milhauzz18 (Sep 25, 2014)

*235*

Moto is great phone, bur nexus is nexus  clear android


----------



## Lord AJ (Sep 25, 2014)

I am planning to buy one of the one of the phones (most probably the Micromax Canvas A1) from the newly released Android One Range. In India, Online that is, its available for about 6400 bucks. I'd appreciate if someone who currently owns the phone could give me an idea of what performance can I expect from this device. Also if there is a better device available below 7000 please do mention it here.

Here are the specs and details of the phone(s) in the android one series.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## krishman (Sep 25, 2014)

kenny_cfc said:


> Moto X 2nd gen or Nexus 5? My cousin wants to buy. I myself am inclined to the moto X 2nd gen. Just wana make sure though.

Click to collapse



I would suggest the moto X purely down to the fact that it is newer as they are both great phones.


----------



## boty313 (Sep 26, 2014)

*$250 to $350 budget*

I need to get a new phone for work. I work in the construction field, so i need a phone that is durable and good battery life. I'm on the phone making calls or online for 5 to 6 hours a day. I don't play games but i do used the hot spot, computer tethering, camera, gps, and web. i also need for the screen to be readable in sunlight. The phone needs to work with AT&T network, and if possible a little support on this forum will be a plus.
Can you please help me pick a phone?


----------



## Ross Korolov (Sep 26, 2014)

Hmm

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 PM ----------




boty313 said:


> I need to get a new phone for work. I work in the construction field, so i need a phone that is durable and good battery life. I'm on the phone making calls or online for 5 to 6 hours a day. I don't play games but i do used the hot spot, computer tethering, camera, gps, and web. i also need for the screen to be readable in sunlight. The phone needs to work with AT&T network, and if possible a little support on this forum will be a plus.
> Can you please help me pick a phone?

Click to collapse



I think from CAT(catherpillar) should be fine for construcrion job because it has protection IP68


Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## thershope (Sep 26, 2014)

*Android One*

I bought Micromax and Spice for my parents. They are just fine for daily usage and playing few games. I found WiFi bit spotty. Now and then the phones looses WiFi and I have to switch off and on the WiFi again from settings. 

There is Redmi 1s for less than 6K but hard to get. For the price and pure Android these are best in this range of price IMO



Atishay Jain said:


> I am planning to buy one of the one of the phones (most probably the Micromax Canvas A1) from the newly released Android One Range. In India, Online that is, its available for about 6400 bucks. I'd appreciate if someone who currently owns the phone could give me an idea of what performance can I expect from this device. Also if there is a better device available below 7000 please do mention it here.
> 
> Here are the specs and details of the phone(s) in the android one series.
> 
> Thanks a lot.

Click to collapse


----------



## uj91 (Sep 26, 2014)

Should I go for GOOGLE NEXUS 7 or ANDROID ONE ?


----------



## innomi (Sep 26, 2014)

uj91 said:


> Should I go for GOOGLE NEXUS 7 or ANDROID ONE ?

Click to collapse



Nexus 7.
Any device made by micromax should be avoided is my advice! Plus it costs under 100 dollar to make. Don't think you will get anything good for that money! 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## Mons1990 (Sep 27, 2014)

Which device has better value/price ratio between Motorola Moto X 1st gen and Sony Xperia Z3 Compact?


----------



## kher paandiyan (Sep 27, 2014)

which is the best mid range phone in android except Moto E in India


----------



## punmaster (Sep 27, 2014)

*Best New Unlocked Bootloader Android Phone on Verizon*

I'm currently the proud owner of a Galaxy S3 with an unlocked bootloader (pre KitKat OTA) on Verizon. I bought the phone just a few weeks after the bootloader unlock was released and I've been happy with it since. Still, I've had it for a while and I'm beginning to consider an upgrade. If I want a new Android phone with an unlocked or unlockable bootloader (custom kernel, custom recovery, can flash kernel from recovery, no safestrap or kexec required, etc.) what Verizon-compatible options exist? I'm fine sticking with the S3 for a while if necessary, but I was just curious.

Thanks!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Planterz (Sep 28, 2014)

punmaster said:


> I'm currently the proud owner of a Galaxy S3 with an unlocked bootloader (pre KitKat OTA) on Verizon. I bought the phone just a few weeks after the bootloader unlock was released and I've been happy with it since. Still, I've had it for a while and I'm beginning to consider an upgrade. If I want a new Android phone with an unlocked or unlockable bootloader (custom kernel, custom recovery, can flash kernel from recovery, no safestrap or kexec required, etc.) what Verizon-compatible options exist? I'm fine sticking with the S3 for a while if necessary, but I was just curious.
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Any of the Motorola Droid Developer Editions would work. Gotta buy them outright though, you can't get them on contract. Might want to wait for the Droid Turbo to come out and see if there's a Dev edition for that. Closest to a Nexus you'll get with Verizon.


----------



## Jesse72 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi, I'm looking to get a cheap android (preferably under $100) to learn more about development and hacking. I don't mind if its new or second hand. This will not be my primary phone (I already have a Lumia 520 windows phone), but just a phone to play around with, so I don't really care about the camera or anything like that. A popular phone with many developers behind it would be preferable. Any suggestions would be much appreciated. Thanks



Edit: I would prefer a phone but I am open to suggestions for tablets also.


----------



## mhoss48 (Sep 28, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> Hi, I'm looking to get a cheap android (preferably under $100) to learn more about development and hacking. I don't mind if its new or second hand. This will not be my primary phone (I already have a Lumia 520 windows phone), but just a phone to play around with, so I don't really care about the camera or anything like that. A popular phone with many developers behind it would be preferable. Any suggestions would be much appreciated. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I would prefer a phone but I am open to suggestions for tablets also.

Click to collapse



Moto E i guess

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Sep 28, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> Hi, I'm looking to get a cheap android (preferably under $100) to learn more about development and hacking. I don't mind if its new or second hand. This will not be my primary phone (I already have a Lumia 520 windows phone), but just a phone to play around with, so I don't really care about the camera or anything like that. A popular phone with many developers behind it would be preferable. Any suggestions would be much appreciated. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I would prefer a phone but I am open to suggestions for tablets also.

Click to collapse



You can find a Galaxy Nexus for about $100, or a Nexus S for under. The Nexus S is pretty aged, but there's a lot of development for it (I can't speak for current activity though). The Galaxy Nexus is aged too, but still has a dual core and a full gig of RAM, so it can still run stock Android or AOSP ROMs alright. Officially it was only updated to 4.3, but you can get CyanogenMod up through 4.4 up to Milestone 9.

Frankly, the best choice would be to spend just a bit more for a Nexus 4. Its 2GB RAM and quad core 1.5GHz Snapdragon S4 will handle anything you'll want to throw at it. It's on the latest Kit Kat, and _should_ get official Android L (and if not, it'll still get ported). That means you'll be able to stay current for a good while longer, even with a 2 year old device. If you look/haggle hard enough, you can get a great condition 16GB for $150, give or take, less for an 8GB.

Another great choice, although I would still recommend the Nexus 4 over it, would be a Samsung Galaxy S2 (Hercules variant, from T-Mobile).  Tons of development for this phone.

As for tablets, you can find Wi-Fi 16gb Nexus 7s (2013) for a bit over $100, (2012) for under.

Nexus devices are undoubtedly the best choice for development. The stock Android base means you don't have to deal with manufacturer-specific limitations or quirks, and it's easy to flash older versions if necessary (for example, to test an app's backwards compatibility).


----------



## Jesse72 (Sep 28, 2014)

I just found a new Huawei G510 offer for $100. This would save the hassle of dealing with second hand. Would anyone recommend it or are there better options. I would rather not spend over $100 unless it is a significant upgrade.


----------



## teonagode (Sep 28, 2014)

Mons1990 said:


> Which device has better value/price ratio between Motorola Moto X 1st gen and Sony Xperia Z3 Compact?

Click to collapse



Z1 Compact or even Z3 compact.


----------



## Zraus (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm usually recommending the Lenovo S860.

4000 mAh of battery.


----------



## jimbob_sf (Sep 29, 2014)

*7 or 8" tablet, rooted/unlocked, external sd for a car*

I'm fluent in rooting, so my question is seeking the advice of general Android device gurus. I want to put a 7 or 8 inch tablet in my car to run Waze and be tethered to my phone via wifi.   I have unlimited data on my phone but it's just too small.  Im looking for a device I can buy used or even new.

1. Fully cracked, rooted... with decent developer support. I'll put an aosp rom on it.
2. WiFi. I don't need broadband, but it can have it.
3. Supports a 128 mb micro sd card for all the flac music I have.
4. Decent CPU 
5. Bright screen (convertible car)

It will be wired into the car, so battery life or heat doesn't matter.

What devices fit this bill?  Many thanks!


----------



## gautam360 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey guys! I want to buy a new phone and the dilema is between redmi 1s and moto E. Which one should i go for? I am a power user so it is evident that there will be rooting and flashing and all. I am moving on from my xperia tipo. Please reply fast as redmi 1s flash sale goes online tomorrow n if thats the choice then i must grab it tomorrow only !


----------



## Jesse72 (Sep 29, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> I just found a new Huawei G510 offer for $100. This would save the hassle of dealing with second hand. Would anyone recommend it or are there better options. I would rather not spend over $100 unless it is a significant upgrade.

Click to collapse





Any last suggestions, otherwise I will buy this tomorrow.


----------



## sprsk (Sep 29, 2014)

empiref said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have been using a Galaxy Tab GT 1000 (rooted) for the past 2 years.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





sprsk said:


> Almost the same Question for me , keep in mind that i need
> 
> - Good battery life
> - Smooth use ( no lag )
> ...

Click to collapse



Any one ?


----------



## GalaxyWhy (Sep 29, 2014)

gautam360 said:


> Hey guys! I want to buy a new phone and the dilema is between redmi 1s and moto E. Which one should i go for? I am a power user so it is evident that there will be rooting and flashing and all. I am moving on from my xperia tipo. Please reply fast as redmi 1s flash sale goes online tomorrow n if thats the choice then i must grab it tomorrow only !

Click to collapse



I would go with Moto G (2013) if it wasn't too far out of your price range as its supported well on XDA and highly reviewed while still being relatively cheap

Sent from my LG-D802


----------



## Planterz (Sep 29, 2014)

jimbob_sf said:


> I'm fluent in rooting, so my question is seeking the advice of general Android device gurus. I want to put a 7 or 8 inch tablet in my car to run Waze and be tethered to my phone via wifi.   I have unlimited data on my phone but it's just too small.  Im looking for a device I can buy used or even new.
> 
> 1. Fully cracked, rooted... with decent developer support. I'll put an aosp rom on it.
> 2. WiFi. I don't need broadband, but it can have it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 7 2013 with powered USB OTG cable and 128gb thumb drive.


----------



## TheGamerCatHD (Sep 30, 2014)

mhoss48 said:


> Note 3 with it's gear
> Probably very good for u
> Remember to get the snapdragon version
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Even though the Note 3 is great, I'm wondering what you think about the LG G2, Being an owner yourself.
Is there anything it can't handle?
I'm asking because I just saw the G2 on Amazon for around 350$-400$
Thanks


----------



## Jacquestrapp (Oct 1, 2014)

*Which current Verizon phones are rootable and/or bootloader-unlockable?*

OK, so I am still clinging to my bootloader-unlocked Galaxy S3 on Verizon because until recently, I thought you had to give up unlimited data when upgrading your phone and signing up for a new two-year contract. Then I learned of the Best Buy/Amazon loophole, which allows you to upgrade through one of those vendors (others too, I think), and keep your unlimited data plan intact by swapping your existing SIM into the new phone before you turn it on for the first time (if you turn the phone on with the SIM Best Buy ships with the new phone, your unlimited data will go away and be replaced by a tiered plan).

So, I'm pondering doing this because the S3 is getting a little long in the tooth, and also because VZW may close this loophole at any time and I figure I may as well lock in another 2 years of unlimited data while I can (and get a discounted phone). But I don't know which, if any, of the new phones currently available on Verizon are rootable or, even better, bootloader-unlockable. I mean, I know the Galaxy S5 was rootable for a while with Towelroot, but I believe that's been patched and I presume that if you order one from Best Buy you would get one that is not rootable. So that's really my question: if you are ordering a new phone from VZW *today*, which one(s) are rootable out of the box? Obviously bootloader-unlockable would be great too but I believe that's a rarity these days.


----------



## ChosenTorture (Oct 1, 2014)

*Should I buy a Nexus 7 (2013) or a laptop?*

I am a student and I need to do the following:


I *MUST* access the Internet using an Ethernet cable. I know that the Nexus 7 (2013) has some issues with it but they are probably resolved.
Browse the Internet (heavily), manage my Chrome bookmarks, work with websites/apps like Duolingo, Evernote, Pocket, Drive and other Internet Stuff. I need to view some websites in the same manner as they appear on the desktop/laptop because not every website has its app on the Play Store.
Create, edit and view MS Office/Libre Office content like documents and slide show presentations.
I also intend to learn *Latex* and prepare professional documents using Latex. So I'll need to work with a TeX app which is actually good enough to use.
Music and movies are quite obvious.
I'll also need to *host a website* on local server (like we do it using WAMP/XAMPP) and edit the php and other files of the website and see the changes in a browser. I don't really intend to do any serious programming though.

I am also thinking that the *NVIDIA Shield* might be a better option than the Nexus 7 right now but the Shield hasn't been released in my country. I can, however, import it using Amazon. Should I do this if I should buy a tablet?


----------



## TheGamerCatHD (Oct 1, 2014)

I would suggest you go with the Nvidia Shield because with the specs it has you should be able to use it for around two years without upgrading. It's very powerful and has near stock with some of Nvidia's own apps, Which if you enjoy gaming are great. The downside is that if you want the controller it's an extra 40 to 60$ depending on where you buy.
Hope this helps with your decision!

Sent from my Ascend Y300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ChosenTorture (Oct 1, 2014)

TheGamerCatHD said:


> I would suggest you go with the Nvidia Shield because with the specs it has you should be able to use it for around two years without upgrading. It's very powerful and has near stock with some of Nvidia's own apps, Which if you enjoy gaming are great. The downside is that if you want the controller it's an extra 40 to 60$ depending on where you buy.
> Hope this helps with your decision!
> 
> Sent from my Ascend Y300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply!

No, I don't to use the Shield for gaming but for the tasks that I mentioned above. I'm interested in the Shield primarily because it has better specs than the new Nexus.

However, *I'm interested in knowing whether the tasks that I mentioned in my previous post can be performed on an Android tablet such as the Nexus or the Shield.*


----------



## mhoss48 (Oct 1, 2014)

TheGamerCatHD said:


> Even though the Note 3 is great, I'm wondering what you think about the LG G2, Being an owner yourself.
> Is there anything it can't handle?
> I'm asking because I just saw the G2 on Amazon for around 350$-400$
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Its very good and snappy battery life is in par with note 3 and better sometimes
Good ammount of Roms 
But i sugested the Note 3 for having a companion watch unlike the G2 

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TheGamerCatHD (Oct 2, 2014)

ChosenTorture said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> No, I don't to use the Shield for gaming but for the tasks that I mentioned above. I'm interested in the Shield primarily because it has better specs than the new Nexus.
> 
> However, *I'm interested in knowing whether the tasks that I mentioned in my previous post can be performed on an Android tablet such as the Nexus or the Shield.*

Click to collapse



Like I mentioned before with the specs of the shield you should be able to run everything very well.
Hope this helps!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## ila420 (Oct 2, 2014)

Z3/Z3 Compact or S5? Which one is future proof? Keeping in view dev support and durability.


----------



## Trozzul (Oct 3, 2014)

Jacquestrapp said:


> OK, so I am still clinging to my bootloader-unlocked Galaxy S3 on Verizon because until recently, I thought you had to give up unlimited data when upgrading your phone and signing up for a new two-year contract. Then I learned of the Best Buy/Amazon loophole, which allows you to upgrade through one of those vendors (others too, I think), and keep your unlimited data plan intact by swapping your existing SIM into the new phone before you turn it on for the first time (if you turn the phone on with the SIM Best Buy ships with the new phone, your unlimited data will go away and be replaced by a tiered plan).
> 
> So, I'm pondering doing this because the S3 is getting a little long in the tooth, and also because VZW may close this loophole at any time and I figure I may as well lock in another 2 years of unlimited data while I can (and get a discounted phone). But I don't know which, if any, of the new phones currently available on Verizon are rootable or, even better, bootloader-unlockable. I mean, I know the Galaxy S5 was rootable for a while with Towelroot, but I believe that's been patched and I presume that if you order one from Best Buy you would get one that is not rootable. So that's really my question: if you are ordering a new phone from VZW *today*, which one(s) are rootable out of the box? Obviously bootloader-unlockable would be great too but I believe that's a rarity these days.

Click to collapse



the moto x (im talking about 2013 verizon version which i love btw) on 4.4.3 has a new just released unlockable bootloader and you can root it easy enough by looking in their forums once its unlocked, it does cost $25 to unlock it but it took hard blood sweat and tears to get the boot-loader unlock able, a unlock for 4.4.4 should be released very soon and since the NEW  2014 moto x on verizon has 4.4.4 it should be unlocked at the same time! also forgot to note that the software that unlocks the bootloader  can unlock the M8 and a few other motorola phones like a moto g or mini/maxx/ultra: Website to sunshine: http://theroot.ninja/ enjoy your stay in Rapture!

---------- Post added at 11:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 PM ----------




ila420 said:


> Z3/Z3 Compact or S5? Which one is future proof? Keeping in view dev support and durability.

Click to collapse



z3 was just released and is waterproof when the s5 is not and was released a few months ago. Sony leans more towards the developers than samsung does so i would go with the z3 if your for "future proof" and dev support, i wouldnt know about durability i would check youtube videos.


----------



## Planterz (Oct 3, 2014)

Trozzul said:


> z3 was just released and is waterproof when the s5 is not and was released a few months ago. Sony leans more towards the developers than samsung does so i would go with the z3 if your for "future proof" and dev support, i wouldnt know about durability i would check youtube videos.

Click to collapse



The S5 is waterproof, but at a lower rating than the Sonys. @ila420, if you want something smaller, the Z3 Compact is the obvious choice. Between the Z3 and the S5, the Z3 is probably more future proof with 3GB RAM rather than just 2GB.  As for development, when unlocking the Sonys bootloaders, you lose the DRM keys, which include camera  features (low light software), the Bravia engine, Miracast, and other Sony software. Fixes may come over time, but we never know. There'll undoubtedly still be plenty of development for the Sonys, but the problem is you won't be able to truly go back to stock.


----------



## manudduke (Oct 3, 2014)

Xiaomi redmi 1s


----------



## afterlife2 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi Yall! Looking For 10" 4.4 KitKat Tablet For about $200 or less for my bday next week. I need help please suggest one for me. My last tablet was the Coby Kyros 9 inch which is super slow now. I was looking at this one which has good battery life and good reviews and is on sale: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...p=&AID=10446076&PID=404255&SID=388376_desktop
also found this one: http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Touch-A1X-Pre-installed-TabletExpress/dp/B00LM5WU96
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mushfikus (Oct 4, 2014)

*Sony or HTC?*

Please suggest me a smartphone which will produce outstanding audio. I have Sony Xperia Z2 and HTC One Mini 2 in my mind. But In terms of audio quality which will be the better choice? And I have an eye on HTC One M8 too but I heard there's a camera lens scratch problem regarding this handset. Is It that much serious? Any reply will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HridayHS (Oct 4, 2014)

Canvas Gold vs canvas nitro? 
Which is best


----------



## Wansanta (Oct 4, 2014)

Jacquestrapp said:


> So, I'm pondering doing this because the S3 is getting a little long in the tooth, and also because VZW may close this loophole at any time and I figure I may as well lock in another 2 years of unlimited data while I can (and get a discounted phone). But I don't know which, if any, of the new phones currently available on Verizon are rootable or, even better, bootloader-unlockable. I mean, I know the Galaxy S5 was rootable for a while with Towelroot, but I believe that's been patched and I presume that if you order one from Best Buy you would get one that is not rootable. So that's really my question: if you are ordering a new phone from VZW *today*, which one(s) are rootable out of the box? Obviously bootloader-unlockable would be great too but I believe that's a rarity these days.

Click to collapse



Many of us are waiting to see if Verizon gets the Nexus 6 or not.  Seems doubtful since Motorola didn't make a dev ed for the new Verizon Moto X.

If you get an HTC M8 you can pay $25 to get it unlocked using sunshine.


----------



## its_cherry (Oct 5, 2014)

Should you buy this phone and whether it supports mobile communications?
aliexpress.com/item/new-8-inch-MTK8312-Dual-core-GSM-Smar-Phone-Call-Tablet-Android-4-2-WIFI-2/2048888348.html


----------



## afterlife2 (Oct 5, 2014)

afterlife2 said:


> Hi Yall! Looking For 10" 4.4 KitKat Tablet For about $200 or less for my bday next week. I need help please suggest one for me. My last tablet was the Coby Kyros 9 inch which is super slow now. I was looking at this one which has good battery life and good reviews and is on sale: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...p=&AID=10446076&PID=404255&SID=388376_desktop
> also found this one: http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Touch-A1X-Pre-installed-TabletExpress/dp/B00LM5WU96
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



Bump.


----------



## Deepak.chhoriya (Oct 5, 2014)

Go for Lenovo P780. nice phone.

Sent from my Lenovo P780 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## joshm.1219 (Oct 6, 2014)

ChosenTorture said:


> I am a student and I need to do the following:
> 
> 
> I *MUST* access the Internet using an Ethernet cable. I know that the Nexus 7 (2013) has some issues with it but they are probably resolved.
> ...

Click to collapse



 The Nexus 7 and Shield tablet are both capable of all of those tasks.  If you decide to go with a tablet, I would pick the Shield even if you don't use it for gaming.  Significantly better specs, better value, although I don't how much extra it would cost you to import from Amazon.

Personally though, I would probably buy a chromebook for those tasks over a tablet.  There's very nice chromebooks roughly the same price now and they can even use android apps now.  You're not gaming, which is the only thing you would really lose out on comparing a tablet to the chromebook.  While the Nexus 7 and Shield are both very capable, a laptop is more suited to all of those tasks.  You also get significantly more storage for music, videos, etc.


----------



## abumy (Oct 6, 2014)

ChosenTorture said:


> I am a student and I need to do the following:
> 
> 
> I *MUST* access the Internet using an Ethernet cable. I know that the Nexus 7 (2013) has some issues with it but they are probably resolved.
> ...

Click to collapse



Firstly, to all those who have answered that latex can be run on a nexus, which programs run a real good latex editing app? 

Libre office's word processor is ported to Android, while in my experience and opinion it is hard to use via a touch interface. 

Latex is good, I know for me as soon as I used adobe's InDesign I never looked back. It is far superior.

The ms office app for Android is limited, the desktop version is still the best out there. A workhorse. 

If I wanted to do all you do, I would invest in a laptop.


----------



## wezencanis (Oct 7, 2014)

Xiaomi Redmi 1s or Moto G?


----------



## TiTAN-O-One (Oct 7, 2014)

wezencanis said:


> Xiaomi Redmi 1s or Moto G?

Click to collapse



Moto G for quality. Redmi 1S for popularity. 

Personally, I'd choose the Redmi 1S for Sdcard expansion, removable battery and (soon) custom ROMS. Further more its popular in many countries so its easier to get accessories

Via the Internet


----------



## ChosenTorture (Oct 7, 2014)

joshm.1219 said:


> Personally though, *I would probably buy a chromebook* for those tasks over a tablet.  There's very nice chromebooks roughly the same price now and they can even use android apps now.  You're not gaming, which is the only thing you would really lose out on comparing a tablet to the chromebook.

Click to collapse



A chromebook? Hmm ..... I have never used a Chromebook and so I'm skeptical about using it.  Also, I've heard that Chromebooks need to be connected to Internet to be of any use so that's a downside for me.



abumy said:


> Firstly, to all those who have answered that latex can be run on a nexus, which programs run a real good latex editing app?

Click to collapse



What about TeXWriter and VerbTex?



abumy said:


> Libre office's word processor is ported to Android, while in my experience and opinion it is hard to use via a touch interface.

Click to collapse



Any type of word processor is likely to be hard to use via a touch interface. That is why I will hook up a keyboard and a mouse to the Shield (if I buy it). Besides I've heard good reviews for OfficeSuite Pro and WPS Office. I don't need fancy options like the cloud support in a word processing app. I just want to be able to create and edit basic files.



joshm.1219 said:


> While the Nexus 7 and Shield are both very capable, a laptop is more suited to all of those tasks.  You also get significantly more storage for music, videos, etc.

Click to collapse


*AND*


abumy said:


> If I wanted to do all you do, I would invest in a laptop.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I do realize that a laptop would be a better option. However, I do not wish to spend more than $400 on a laptop/tablet. There are some laptops that meet my budget in my country but they have mediocre specs that discourage me from buying them. Also, I am tired of using my Xperia U which feels archaic with its lag, it's 3.5 inch display and a lack of SD card slot. When I'm thinking of buying a tablet, I want it to use it both as a replacement for my dead laptop and an archaic phone. The lack of Voice Calling in tablets is not a concern.


----------



## joshm.1219 (Oct 7, 2014)

ChosenTorture said:


> A chromebook? Hmm ..... I have never used a Chromebook and so I'm skeptical about using it.  Also, I've heard that Chromebooks need to be connected to Internet to be of any use so that's a downside for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Chromebooks do not require internet connection at all times, and now that they can run android apps they have the same functionality a tablet would have offline.


----------



## stuart26 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hey Guys!

I'm currently running a Galaxy s3 running cyanogenmod 11 and am due for an upgrade this week and am currently stuck between a LG G3 and a 2014 moto X.
I'm really used to stock or near stock android with cyanogenmod which makes the moto X a good choice however I hear the battery life of the moto x is not so great. I can never get through a full day of battery life on my current phone so battery life is a pretty big concern for me. I hear the G3's battery life is quite good although the screen hinders it somewhat. I'll be on contract for 2 years so which do you guys think will be best for the next 2 years?

Thanks!


----------



## kunalra (Oct 7, 2014)

Hey guys
I m currently using HTC one e8 and as we know it's a polycarbonate version of m8. So far, I can't find any development for this device.So can u guys pls help me to find dev support for this particular device.I m using HTC one e8 dual SIM in India.
Thanks in Advance.

Sent from my HTC One_E8 dual sim


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 8, 2014)

kunalra said:


> Hey guys
> I m currently using HTC one e8 and as we know it's a polycarbonate version of m8. So far, I can't find any development for this device.So can u guys pls help me to find dev support for this particular device.I m using HTC one e8 dual SIM in India.
> Thanks in Advance.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_E8 dual sim

Click to collapse



Hi there,

You can find a couple of ROMs, a kernel and TWRP in the HTC One E8 development forum.

This thread is only for asking for suggestions on buying a new device though so if you need any more assistance feel free to either PM me or ask in the E8 Q&A section (as long as your question is about the E8)


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## doc_shri (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi guys please suggest me Android phone my budget 7000 rupees, it should have decent camera and dual Sim..... India 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nazo (Oct 8, 2014)

So I need a bit of an unusual sort of suggestion.  I have a SGS3 and I absolutely love it -- for the most part.  To me it's just a bit too big.  I have an upgrade coming up pretty soon now and was kind of wondering if there was any way I could try to get something roughly equal hardware-wise, but a bit smaller.  Unfortunately, smartphones (I started to say Android, but even Apple decided to do it even though that was the one and only thing I thought was good about them before) are getting bigger and bigger.  Most of them now are just plain too big for me altogether in fact.  I personally believe they'll all go smaller again in a few years when people start to realize that bigger phones are more inconvenient to use, easier to drop, and so on, but that could be years before people catch on...

Anyway, I've been trying to figure out if in the meantime there's anything I can consider that might be at least somewhat close in hardware.  I'm even kind of considering a downgrade if it's at least really close since a good clean setup of CyanogenMod makes it unnecessary to have the hardware people think they need now.  That's one caveat though:  CyanogenMod is not an option.  I am never going back to stock.  I also need official CM support.  There are too many problems with unofficial ports like lack of updates (CM does nightlies with semi-stable monthly builds in addition to their stables for instance, so you can get updates at least once a month even if you want to keep it fairly stable, in unofficial ports it's not uncommon for the person working on a build to just get tired of dealing with it and stop after a short while even) and I just don't want to deal with all that.  This narrows the options quite considerably I realize.

And more to narrow it:  I'm on Verizon in the US (and I want to keep 4G LTE functionality btw.  Sometimes I'm forced to use my phone for real Internet access as my own home connection goes down and 3G just plain sucks if you do more than only check e-mail and visit Facebook.)  This, unfortunately, means a bunch of international phones aren't an option though since they don't work with our crappy providers and their ridiculous network limitations.

Anyway, I've held a model of a SGS4 Mini and it just felt absolutely perfect to me, so I'm aiming for somewhere in that sort of range.  Mostly on the width (which is about 61.3mm/2.41in according to the Wiki.  My main concern with it is the screen is of a notably lower resolution (I have 720p, it is 540p.)  I have really good eyesight, so I actually _want_ a high DPI believe it or not.  Still, I'm planning to keep my SGS3 around as a multimedia device and a backup if I do upgrade (it can still do everything else after all) so I'm sort of considering it.  I really don't particularly want to go below 720 if I can help it, but that may not be possible.  One thing I'm not clear about though:  is the SGS4 Mini in the US different from the International model like with the SGS3?  CyanogenMod supports the SGS4 models, but it only actually says "International" on the SGS4 Mini unless I'm just not looking in the right place or it isn't 100% official yet (as I understand, they only just recently managed to unlock the bootloader on the 4 and 5, right?)  Does anyone know about that?  I'm still a bit torn on the screen, but everything else about the SGS4 Mini is great.  Including especially how well supported Samsung phones are by third parties (for instance, there are probably literally thousands of different cases I can choose from for my SGS3 and I found one that was perfect for my rather unusual needs in this respect thanks to that by modifying a belt clip.)  The CPU is even a bit better than my current one, though that's hardly a big deal.

Are there any others I should look at?  I want something semi-even with my SGS4 in capabilities, but it doesn't have to be exact and a little lower is ok.  It's hard to say on the CPU, but at least 1GHz.  On the RAM, probably at least 1.5GiB, though I'm not sure if maybe 1GiB might actually be sufficient -- people are going overboard on this and I know not nearly as much as they think is needed.  (I have the 2GiB model, so I haven't run into any limitations, but I'm not convinced it actually needs that much on a clean system setup like I have and am willing to bet that 1.5GiB would be perfectly fine.)  I also kind of want to stick to Qualcomm SoCs if I can since they actually seem to actually have standards on analog audio output which is truly rare and they can even drive my somewhat audiophile headphones well with good sound when so many embedded devices tend to not be able to handle their higher needs (I guess current since these are low impedance.)  But as long as it's at least decent I guess it's ok since, again, I plan to keep the SGS3 around rather than selling it or something.  EDIT:  Oh yeah, and a MicroSDHC card slot is necessary.


----------



## extrem0 (Oct 8, 2014)

Nazo said:


> So I need a bit of an unusual sort of suggestion.  I have a SGS3 and I absolutely love it -- for the most part.  To me it's just a bit too big....But as long as it's at least decent I guess it's ok since, again, I plan to keep the SGS3 around rather than selling it or something.  EDIT:  Oh yeah, and a MicroSDHC card slot is necessary.

Click to collapse



Take a look at z3 compact. It's screen is almost as big as s3 and its size is almost as small as s4 mini.
You'll get the top of both sides (small and high end device)
http://www.versusos.com/sony-xperia-z3-compact-vs-samsung-galaxy-s4-mini-comparison/


----------



## Aniruddha10 (Oct 8, 2014)

Hello everyone, I've finally sold my Xperia Sola and want to buy another phone.
I've had my eyes set on the Sony Xperia ZR as it fits my budget.
Only thing it was released in 2013 and I don't expect any more official updates coming to this device.
Otherwise this phone seems pretty great.
Can I have some suggestions or perhaps some other alternate phones to the Xperia Zr?
Thank you


----------



## Nazo (Oct 8, 2014)

extrem0 said:


> Take a look at z3 compact. It's screen is almost as big as s3 and its size is almost as small as s4 mini.
> You'll get the top of both sides (small and high end device)

Click to collapse



I saw it already.  I love the idea of it -- it looks simply amazing -- but as nearly as I can determine I can't get it for US Verizon.  I also saw the Z1 Compact.  Unfortunately, I do need official CyanogenMod support and obviously if it can't run on this network I can't do much with it...


----------



## joshm.1219 (Oct 8, 2014)

Nazo said:


> I saw it already.  I love the idea of it -- it looks simply amazing -- but as nearly as I can determine I can't get it for US Verizon.  I also saw the Z1 Compact.  Unfortunately, I do need official CyanogenMod support and obviously if it can't run on this network I can't do much with it...

Click to collapse



Whose your carrier?


----------



## Nazo (Oct 8, 2014)

joshm.1219 said:


> Whose your carrier?

Click to collapse



...  It says it right there in the part you quoted, lol.


Nazo said:


> US Verizon

Click to collapse


----------



## TheGamerCatHD (Oct 9, 2014)

Note 4 or Nexus X(6) 
I know the Nexus 6 hasn't been announced yet but it seems that the Note 4 and Nexus 6 will be similarly speced 
I know I would most likely use the S pen but I like pure stock Android
Any help is appreciated 
Thanks


----------



## ANKIT RAWAT (Oct 9, 2014)

redmi 1s V/S android one

which one to buy?

Thanks!


----------



## NOOK!E (Oct 9, 2014)

SMARTY BOY said:


> redmi 1s V/S android one
> 
> which one to buy?
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Android One for sure. Better all around.


----------



## SkywalkerZ (Oct 9, 2014)

TheGamerCatHD said:


> Note 4 or Nexus X(6)
> I know the Nexus 6 hasn't been announced yet but it seems that the Note 4 and Nexus 6 will be similarly speced
> I know I would most likely use the S pen but I like pure stock Android
> Any help is appreciated
> Thanks

Click to collapse



If you like stock android then  Nexus 6
If you like touchwiz and its specific features it offeres then Note 4

If you have a low budget then Nexus 6 will be a killer, as with most of the nexus devices v have seen till now, have a nice price for what it offers. It may or may not be near that 300-400 price point as it used to be because some rumors like a 5.9 inch QHD display..... u know what i mean

If you like how google supports its devices alot longer then most OEMs and always pushes Android version (software updates) out first to its Nexus devices, the go ahead as Samsung is just horrible when it comes to software updates.

My choice for now will be nexus 6 but who knows..might just change when its announced


----------



## Riza (Oct 10, 2014)

SMARTY BOY said:


> redmi 1s V/S android one
> 
> which one to buy?
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse





thenookieforlife3 said:


> Android One for sure. Better all around.

Click to collapse



+1 for android one


----------



## TheGamerCatHD (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



SkywalkerZ said:


> If you like stock android then  Nexus 6
> If you like touchwiz and its specific features it offeres then Note 4
> 
> If you have a low budget then Nexus 6 will be a killer, as with most of the nexus devices v have seen till now, have a nice price for what it offers. It may or may not be near that 300-400 price point as it used to be because some rumors like a 5.9 inch QHD display..... u know what i mean
> ...

Click to collapse



I think the better option would be the Nexus 6 because I like stock android and big screens. Almost everything I do online is synced with my Google account a side from cloud storage, I don't think I would use the S Pen that much but if the Nexus 6 has something like a 64 bit CPU or front facing speakers then I would for sure go with the Nexus 6
P.S-I also made a post above about another device tell me what you think about that one.

Sent from my Ascend Y300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kartrikpal (Oct 11, 2014)

*Im looking out for $250 device help me out !*

Im much confused with $250 to buy a good phone with 2 gig ram or less with 8 MP of cam and external storage with 4'5 of screen any suggestion ! #India to be bought may be black market or retail !


----------



## ubercool786 (Oct 11, 2014)

*Samsung Or HTC*

Need advice on which phone to buy : Galaxy Note 4 or HTC One M8. I use the phone for gaming and mostly for trying out custom firmwares

---------- Post added at 03:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 PM ----------




kartrikpal said:


> Im much confused with $250 to buy a good phone with 2 gig ram or less with 8 MP of cam and external storage with 4'5 of screen any suggestion ! #India to be bought may be black market or retail !

Click to collapse



Try to buy Xiaomi Mi3 if you can get your hands on it


----------



## wess786 (Oct 11, 2014)

Can anyone suggest me what phone I should buy next? I want to go for a contract and I can pay about €40 per month.

All the things I would like to have:
- A good front facing camera
- Fast and (one of) the latest Android version
- Screen size not bigger than 4.7"

I was also considering an iPhone 5S though.


----------



## TiTAN-O-One (Oct 12, 2014)

Guys Note 2 or S3? I use my phone for flashing perfomance ROMs and then run a couple PSP and DS emulators. Any phone that 2013 or later will suit me since the devices are gonna be sold at low price   

Via the Internet


----------



## jayc137 (Oct 12, 2014)

TiTAN-O-One said:


> Guys Note 2 or S3? I use my phone for flashing perfomance ROMs and then run a couple PSP and DS emulators. Any phone that 2013 or later will suit me since the devices are gonna be sold at low price
> 
> Via the Internet

Click to collapse



Note 2/Nexus 5/Moto X/G


----------



## Nazo (Oct 12, 2014)

So I'm guessing I'm not going to find any further suggestions.  Can anyone at least tell me if the SGS4 Mini is any different between international and US versions?  Specifically I need to know if I can get it through Verizon here and install CyanogenMod on it.  The SGS4 Mini is probably the only real option I have sadly.


----------



## jayc137 (Oct 12, 2014)

Nazo said:


> So I'm guessing I'm not going to find any further suggestions.  Can anyone at least tell me if the SGS4 Mini is any different between international and US versions?  Specifically I need to know if I can get it through Verizon here and install CyanogenMod on it.  The SGS4 Mini is probably the only real option I have sadly.

Click to collapse



Verizon SCH-I435 is the Verizon/US version of the S4 Mini.

http://www.samsung.com/us/mobile/cell-phones/SCH-I435ZKAVZW-specs

It doesn't seem to have much development unlike the international version I9190/I9195 LTE which has official CM11 support.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Nazo (Oct 12, 2014)

Crap.  I need official.  

It would _really_ help if we weren't still using CDMA only...  I guess I can't upgrade even slightly for more years yet then.


----------



## innomi (Oct 13, 2014)

Nazo said:


> Crap.  I need official.
> 
> It would _really_ help if we weren't still using CDMA only...  I guess I can't upgrade even slightly for more years yet then.

Click to collapse



It can be I misread your post. 
But if you mean a phone with official CyanogenMod. Then get the OnePlus one! 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## Nazo (Oct 13, 2014)

You misread.  I need a small phone roughly the size of a SGS4 Mini, give or take, with decent hardware specs with official CyanogenMod support.


----------



## Lt_Columbo_87 (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi 

what do you think about UMI ZERO ?
i just received an e-mail newsletter from 1949deal....
http://www.1949deal.com/umi-zero-mt...gb-rom-5-0-inch-fhd-ogs-ips-screen-black.html
they are also giving a $5 coupon for this phone
coupon is: 1949deal2013

tnx


----------



## extrem0 (Oct 13, 2014)

I wouldn't get an unknown phone without a dedicated XDA forum. 
Oneplus has had a lot of bugs that people could fix it and share how to solve.
Also, replacement parts might be harder to get.


----------



## Nazo (Oct 14, 2014)

My feeling upon looking at that is "probably made by some unknown Chinese company."  Be careful judging too much just from the externals -- you can get a ton of absolutely beautiful looking phones from sites like DealExtreme.  No guarantee it won't tear up in a month though...  Lots of software issues crop up left and right with anything that doesn't have a real company backing it.  Then again, real companies are pretty bad too (speaking from experience as even Samsung abandoned my phone already and still hasn't gotten most of their newer ones even up to 4.4.4 yet after all this time.)  Guess why I insist on official CyanogenMod support only...  By the time THEY drop something, you know it's hopelessly outdated.


----------



## la_malacoda (Oct 14, 2014)

Hey guys, im considering to switch to a new device after many years with my lovely S2
I'm keeping an eye out for Samsung Galaxy S5, Note 4 and everything but not Sony or LG 
I'm very indecisive, since maybe note 4 is too big for my hands and got too many businesses functions which I won't use (?) 
Any suggestions is appreciated, I won't spend more than 600€ for a phone, I'll prefer to wait for the price to drop after some times 

Thanks for any help! [emoji7]


----------



## innomi (Oct 14, 2014)

la_malacoda said:


> Hey guys, im considering to switch to a new device after many years with my lovely S2
> I'm keeping an eye out for Samsung Galaxy S5, Note 4 and everything but not Sony or LG
> I'm very indecisive, since maybe note 4 is too big for my hands and got too many businesses functions which I won't use (?)
> Any suggestions is appreciated, I won't spend more than 600€ for a phone, I'll prefer to wait for the price to drop after some times
> ...

Click to collapse



If note 4 is to big. Get an s5/samsung alpha/nexus 6/oneplus one. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## la_malacoda (Oct 14, 2014)

innomi said:


> If note 4 is to big. Get an s5/samsung alpha/nexus 6/oneplus one.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB

Click to collapse



Do you find S5 to quite at the same level (if not better) than note 4?


----------



## mhoss48 (Oct 14, 2014)

la_malacoda said:


> Do you find S5 to quite at the same level (if not better) than note 4?

Click to collapse



No


Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## uwk007 (Oct 14, 2014)

Dears
I am comparing to buy between 
Note 3
Experia z 2
S4
S5
What is your recommendation and which device supported by neat rom
Apreciated your help

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## innomi (Oct 14, 2014)

la_malacoda said:


> Do you find S5 to quite at the same level (if not better) than note 4?

Click to collapse



Yes and no. 
Depends on how you look at it. 
The note 4 has better specs but it's bigger so it won't get any boost out of cpu and battery compared to s5.
In the end the 2 will be rather compatible. 
But on paper the note 4 is better. 
If you go with the OnePlus one you will get a phone with around the size of the s5 but with the specs of the note 4. 


Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## Nazo (Oct 15, 2014)

la_malacoda said:


> everything but not Sony or LG

Click to collapse



So why not SONY?  I'm kind of curious since I'm probably going to have to seriously consider the Z3 Compact after all (hopefully it can at least be rooted?  I really really want official CyanogenMod support, but I may have to make do with root + Xposed - ART -- darn I wish they supported ART already...)  From what I've been reading it seems like SONY actually makes pretty good phones really and their Z1 Compact and Z3 Compact models are pretty amazing for their size (in fact, it looks like SONY is the only one willing to make a premium model for a small size.)


----------



## innomi (Oct 15, 2014)

Nazo said:


> So why not SONY?  I'm kind of curious since I'm probably going to have to seriously consider the Z3 Compact after all (hopefully it can at least be rooted?  I really really want official CyanogenMod support, but I may have to make do with root + Xposed - ART -- darn I wish they supported ART already...)  From what I've been reading it seems like SONY actually makes pretty good phones really and their Z1 Compact and Z3 Compact models are pretty amazing for their size (in fact, it looks like SONY is the only one willing to make a premium model for a small size.)

Click to collapse



In my personal opinion I would no one recommend Sony. I have dealt with almost every phone there is in the European market (I work in the branch) and I am repairing and rooting etc phones in my private time. Sony isn't just that. It's not premium. They have a lot of returns. A lot of problems hardware related. A lot of people have dead phones (and I mean people with no knowledge so it can't be because they tried to root it. I am talking about normal customers) the same Goes for huawei Btw. 
Samsung and HTC have (in rate) the lowest % of problems. Of the most common brands. 
Sony is one of the brands that have to speak to the people that wants something else. That's why they use design etc as an selling point. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## Nazo (Oct 15, 2014)

The problem is, the Z3 Compact is the only phone of the correct size range that actually has decent hardware.  Everything else is a very slimmed down version with weak hardware at best.  Even among Samsung who normally focuses on powerful phones, they make their mini versions kind of suck hardware-wise.


----------



## kylecummins (Oct 15, 2014)

Right now im rocking a z2, good phone..

Could keep it and probably remain happy for awhile.. I really like the dustproof (work in construction).

However if i were to upgrade in the next month (buying phone outright) which phone would you pick if it was your money.

Sony Z3
Nexus 6
Note 4


----------



## TheGamerCatHD (Oct 15, 2014)

kylecummins said:


> Right now im rocking a z2, good phone..
> 
> Could keep it and probably remain happy for awhile.. I really like the dustproof (work in construction).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's a hard choice between three amazing devices but it all depends. You said you work in construction and the Z3's IP68 rating would be great for things like working in the rain or drops in dusty areas. The Nexus 6(X) while not announced yet will have some great specs and stock Android, So if you don't like OEM skins like(like most people) that would be a good option. But if it's amazing specs you're after go with the Note 4, It has a large quad HD display, 4K video and is blazing fast. Remember though, It has Samsung's TouchWiz skin, Which can bog down performance.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Nazo (Oct 15, 2014)

At this point I wouldn't touch a Samsung device without CyanogenMod support.  The stock ROM is just too full of bloat.  This is actually what Samsung is selling though -- all that bloatware.  That's the biggest reason they need such powerful hardware when even something as old as my SGS3 still runs all the latest software just fine with only the exception of a few _really_ badly coded games on a clean setup.


----------



## kylecummins (Oct 15, 2014)

Ya im not a fan of touchwiz

If otterbox/lifeproof would make nexus cases itd be an easy decision...

Might end up going z3 just for dust protection alone


----------



## MercMode (Oct 15, 2014)

Are there any good phones with dual sim? I know htc has it just wondering if there are others just as good.  I haven't kept up with any brands besides xperia,  xperias are  the only smart phones I've ever used but willing to put my fanboyism beside and make a change for a decent dual sim phone to keep my business and personal number on one phone. I don't really want carry a second phone around.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## mhoss48 (Oct 15, 2014)

MercMode said:


> Are there any good phones with dual sim? I know htc has it just wondering if there are others just as good.  I haven't kept up with any brands besides xperia,  xperias are  the only smart phones I've ever used but willing to put my fanboyism beside and make a change for a decent dual sim phone to keep my business and personal number on one phone. I don't really want carry a second phone around.

Click to collapse



Yes htc has very good quality dual sim phones go for the one u want 

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## shdwphnx (Oct 15, 2014)

*Biggest phablet available?*

Hello,

I am looking to replace my Samsung Galaxy Note 2 with a much larger device, and could use some help finding a device that meets my needs.

My requirements are...
1. Must be able to make and receive voice calls (including calls to 911) on T-Mobile in the U.S.
2. Screen must be full HD (or better).
3. Must have a screen size of at least 7 inches.  Something in the 8 to 9 inch range would be perfect.  10 to 12 inches would be acceptable as long as it supports bluetooth.
  4. Must support LTE data on T-Mobile in the U.S.

While I have been able to find devices matching  several of these requirements in various combinations (such as the Sony Z Ultra which matches items 1, 2, and 4 or the Asus Padfone which matches 1, 2, and 3), I have not been able to find anything that matches all 4.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tim Elliott (Oct 15, 2014)

I have an HTC One X (AT&T) which now has a cracked screen but it still works, fortunately.  I don't use the phone much so I'm on a Gophone plan.  I mainly want a good media device that can do calls.  I have a 64GB SD card (Currently in my tablet) so I would like to be able to use it in the phone for a large music collection.  The phone MUST have a stable Cyanogenmod port.

What is a good inexpensive phone that is easy to find used here or Ebay, etc.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## innomi (Oct 16, 2014)

Tim Elliott said:


> I have an HTC One X (AT&T) which now has a cracked screen but it still works, fortunately.  I don't use the phone much so I'm on a Gophone plan.  I mainly want a good media device that can do calls.  I have a 64GB SD card (Currently in my tablet) so I would like to be able to use it in the phone for a large music collection.  The phone MUST have a stable Cyanogenmod port.
> 
> What is a good inexpensive phone that is easy to find used here or Ebay, etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Inexpensive? Easy to find? Cm? Samsung Galaxy s2.

Thats at least according to your wishes since you didn't said anything about specs. But the s2 is still a damn good phone with lots of development! 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## Tim Elliott (Oct 16, 2014)

innomi said:


> Inexpensive? Easy to find? Cm? Samsung Galaxy s2.
> 
> Thats at least according to your wishes since you didn't said anything about specs. But the s2 is still a damn good phone with lots of development!
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB

Click to collapse



Thanks.  I have heard good things about the Galaxy line.  How old is the s2?  I want something with a fairly snappy interface but I won't be playing demanding games on it.


----------



## innomi (Oct 16, 2014)

Tim Elliott said:


> Thanks.  I have heard good things about the Galaxy line.  How old is the s2?  I want something with a fairly snappy interface but I won't be playing demanding games on it.

Click to collapse



The s2 is from around 3 years ago. 
I have one lying in my drawer for backup phone. 
In my opinion it's the best of the Galaxy line. (I am not talking about specs of course, but about build and innovation, rom dev etc) 
It's not the fastest phone around but it has unofficial support for 4.4 roms. 
I have it with a 4.4 rom combined with apex launcher. And the big battery (sold separately) with normal battery and good rom if you are a demanding user it can still last a day. If you are a less demanding user it can get you 2 days without a charge. 
With 4.4 and apex launcher it's fast. 
Of course not as fast as the newest devices, but I mean it's fast enough to play some games. And the interface doesn't have lags. 
With stock rom you will get lags. So make sure to root it and flash a rom. 
I personally always sticked with Resurrection remix roms. 
They never failed me and where fast and stable! 

The s2 goes in my country for a bad one with scratches for around 75 euro and a good one without scratches or something for around 125 dollar. 

The other thing you can do (but I don't know your budget) is buy a phone like I have now. The OnePlus one. It comes standard out of the box with CyanogenMod. So its official. 1 problem can be the SD card. It doesn't have a slot. But it's 64gb internal. Perhaps that's enough? The price isn't bad since it's 299 dollar and spec wise there is only 1 phone wich tops the specs of the OnePlus one. And that is the nexus6 (presumed that is.) 
They work with invites for 2 weeks more though. So if you want one. The normal (pre) order will start end of Oktober. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## Tim Elliott (Oct 16, 2014)

innomi said:


> The s2 is from around 3 years ago.
> I have one lying in my drawer for backup phone.
> In my opinion it's the best of the Galaxy line. (I am not talking about specs of course, but about build and innovation, rom dev etc)
> It's not the fastest phone around but it has unofficial support for 4.4 roms.
> ...

Click to collapse



According to The Verge, "The Nexus 6 is going to be sold unlocked for $649".  That's insane when the Oneplus one is on'y $300.  I may look at that.  64GB is nice but I wish they allowed expansion (Is that a disappearing feature?)  I may still look for a decent phone from the last couple of years with a microsd slot but the Oneplus One is very tempting.


----------



## innomi (Oct 16, 2014)

Tim Elliott said:


> According to The Verge, "The Nexus 6 is going to be sold unlocked for $649".  That's insane when the Oneplus one is on'y $300.  I may look at that.  64GB is nice but I wish they allowed expansion (Is that a disappearing feature?)  I may still look for a decent phone from the last couple of years with a microsd slot but the Oneplus One is very tempting.

Click to collapse



I'm sure you will find your phone in the end  
Either it is one of the phones I said or another one.  

About the SD. I guess so. 
At least for me it's getting useless since phones now days have enough space on them. 
I'm seeing 128 and 256 gb internal memory in the near future. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## rkin92 (Oct 16, 2014)

*cheap 7 inch tablet?*

Hello all!

I am now in the market for a Android tablet, and since the Nexus 6/9 came out I want your thoughts about what I should get. I am a iPhone/Macbook user but I want something cheap (under 200) , because it will mainly be used for entertainment. I feel the Ipad is a waste of money...

I have the following needs:

- Google Docs capability/speed

- Good Video Playback (Netflix/Youtube)

- Long Battery life

- reliable, long lasting (interms of build quality/software updates)

I am looking at the Nexus 7 2013 ( I had both the 2012/2013, but I had issues with both and returned them), LG GPad 7.0, Galaxy Tab 3 7.0...

I am leaning more towards the 2013 nexus 7, but I worry about a refurb. Are they generally good? Will it last a long time? Should I look else where?


----------



## extrem0 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tim Elliott said:


> According to The Verge, "The Nexus 6 is going to be sold unlocked for $649".  That's insane when the Oneplus one is on'y $300.  I may look at that.  64GB is nice but I wish they allowed expansion (Is that a disappearing feature?)  I may still look for a decent phone from the last couple of years with a microsd slot but the Oneplus One is very tempting.

Click to collapse




innomi said:


> I'm sure you will find your phone in the end
> Either it is one of the phones I said or another one.
> 
> About the SD. I guess so.
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually the one plus one costs 350$ in US. It's more expensive in Europe. It's 299$ for the 16gb version which they aren't selling anymore. 

Besides, galaxy note 4 is also better than Opo, spec wise. 

But I'd get the OPO between them.


----------



## Tim Elliott (Oct 16, 2014)

extrem0 said:


> Actually the one plus one costs 350$ in US. It's more expensive in Europe. It's 299$ for the 16gb version which they aren't selling anymore.
> 
> Besides, galaxy note 4 is also better than Opo, spec wise.
> 
> But I'd get the OPO between them.

Click to collapse



The Opo still seems like a good deal at $350.  I just posted on their forum for an invite.   I want a decent phone and I don't want to pay over $500 off contract.  I don't want a phone that's too old because I want to be able to get the new Lollipop!  I'm still going to look for a good deal on a good phone from the last couple of years.


----------



## extrem0 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tim Elliott said:


> The Opo still seems like a good deal at $350.  I just posted on their forum for an invite.   I want a decent phone and I don't want to pay over $500 off contract.  I don't want a phone that's too old because I want to be able to get the new Lollipop!  I'm still going to look for a good deal on a good phone from the last couple of years.

Click to collapse



You can also ask here. 
I think it's easier to get. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2825090

The OnePlus One Ask for an Invite Roll Up Thread.


----------



## innomi (Oct 16, 2014)

Tim Elliott said:


> The Opo still seems like a good deal at $350.  I just posted on their forum for an invite.   I want a decent phone and I don't want to pay over $500 off contract.  I don't want a phone that's too old because I want to be able to get the new Lollipop!  I'm still going to look for a good deal on a good phone from the last couple of years.

Click to collapse



The invite system is only here for 2 more weeks. 
They have a special Facebook offer atm wich lasts 2 more weeks. After that the normal order system goes online. 
I was one of the early supporters so I was lucky enough to receive my opo in June. 

Btw I've compared my stock opo to a stock note4.besides that some people say the note4 has better specs (where?) the note 4 was laggier. Samsung roms just aren't that. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## extrem0 (Oct 16, 2014)

innomi said:


> Btw I've compared my stock opo to a stock note4.besides that some people say the note4 has better specs (where?) the note 4 was laggier. Samsung roms just aren't that.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB

Click to collapse



Note 4 has the same specs as Nexus 6. They have snapdragon 805 while Opo has 801.
Touchwiz is what kills galaxy device, but it'll probably support CyanogenMod soon. 
Anyway, I'd go for Opo because of its price.


----------



## zlewe (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm looking for a new phone. Nexus 6 is not considered because of it's big size and my relatively small hand. Looking for a decent phone at nexus 5 price range. Suggestions?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## innomi (Oct 16, 2014)

zlewe said:


> I'm looking for a new phone. Nexus 6 is not considered because of it's big size and my relatively small hand. Looking for a decent phone at nexus 5 price range. Suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Look 1 post above. 
Oneplus one

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## zlewe (Oct 16, 2014)

innomi said:


> Look 1 post above.
> Oneplus one
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB

Click to collapse



Yeah no doubt it's the best bang of buck. But getting it into my country (Malaysia) is abit hassle. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## extrem0 (Oct 16, 2014)

zlewe said:


> Yeah no doubt it's the best bang of buck. But getting it into my country (Malaysia) is abit hassle.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Maybe then you are looking to the new moto x.


----------



## innomi (Oct 16, 2014)

zlewe said:


> Yeah no doubt it's the best bang of buck. But getting it into my country (Malaysia) is abit hassle.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Not really. Just use a resend option with one of the postal suppliers in your country. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## Killwish (Oct 18, 2014)

I am thinkin to buy new phone.  My budget is 10-15k (Indian rupees) . 
My priority is large screen and most video format playback support. And HD and full HD playback support too. 
I  have gt s7582 and I m satisfied with it but it has 4" inches display... I want larger one  (4.5" to 5 " inches) 

Sent from my GT-S7582 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Nazo (Oct 18, 2014)

For video playback just use one of many free players on the market and you'll have support for basically everything reasonable (don't expect 10-bit 1080p H.264 to run smoothly on... anything...  But otherwise, within reason you have basically almost every codec with software implementations where hardware fails.)  I use BS Player, but there are a lot of options out there besides it that also work great (I mostly like that it supports stuff like network shares built in.)


Tim Elliott said:


> Thanks.  I have heard good things about the Galaxy line.  How old is the s2?  I want something with a fairly snappy interface but I won't be playing demanding games on it.

Click to collapse



Run CyanogenMod without installing a bunch of bloat (and Greenify helps) and even something like my old SGS3 runs very snappy and buttery smooth.  ART also helps.  Many were afraid to switch because a very rare few apps supposedly have troubles with ART (I've never seen one, but they exist I'm sure) and because it was "beta" (though I think people forget that when Google releases these things for people to test they've already tested extremely thoroughly in-house first, so their beta is what other people call stable, lol.  This is more the way it should be, but at the same time people shouldn't be quite so leery about switching to such things.  And now with Android 5.0, ART has become the only option anyway as Google has declared it stable officially.)


----------



## psixda (Oct 19, 2014)

*Moto Defy alternatives*

Guys I need help: I've been looking for an alternative to my defy since some months, but no luck; I've used my beloved Defy for almost 4 years and in my opinion is one of the best phones when it comes to screen size, overall dimensions and "waterproofness".
So, these are the specs I'm looking for:
water/dust proof
4" display (better if SAMOLED)
body dimensions 120x65x10mm
good processing power (dual core)
fm radio
removable battery
budget 250$ off contract

Anyone has some suggestion?
What I've already seen:
Samsung Galaxy S5 - too big and expensive
S5 mini - still too big and expensive, but almost there
Sony Xperia Z3 compact - no samoled, no removable battery, too expensive
Lenovo S750 - too big


----------



## Planterz (Oct 19, 2014)

psixda said:


> Guys I need help: I've been looking for an alternative to my defy since some months, but no luck; I've used my beloved Defy for almost 4 years and in my opinion is one of the best phones when it comes to screen size, overall dimensions and "waterproofness".
> So, these are the specs I'm looking for:
> water/dust proof
> 4" display (better if SAMOLED)
> ...

Click to collapse



The Defy was from T-Mobile in the USA, so I'm gonna assume you're in the USA and use T-Mobile. I'm also going to assume that, by this point, you've accepted the probability that you won't find a phone that matches all your wants. One that comes fairly close though is the Samsung Galaxy Rugby Pro. It was an AT&T phone, but you can buy them unlocked, then root to remove all the AT&T bloat/crapware. 

Waterproof
4" 480x800 super AMOLED display (hey, look at that!)
128 x 69 x 13 mm
Dual core 1.5GHz Snapdragon S4 Pro
No FM radio
Removable battery
$170 brand new off eBay.

It's a 2 year old device at this point, and stuck on 4.1 Jellybean, but that's miles better than the 2.1 your Defy is stuck on. You might not get LTE with T-Mobile, even though they both use band 4, but you'll at least get 42.2Mb/s HSPA+, which is a hell of a lot faster than the 7.2Mb/s your Defy gets.

T-Mobile currently doesn't have a "rugged" phone, but they're supposedly soon going to get the Kyocera Hydro Life. If you don't want to wait, MetroPCS sells it for $150. It doesn't really fit most of your criteria, but it's a better, and much newer phone than the Galaxy Rugby Pro. Something to consider anyway.


----------



## the12nv (Oct 20, 2014)

I have a recommendation question and I see that it has been somewhat covered already - however - not the things that I am looking for have been asked
It is that time of the year to upgrade to the latest and greatest. I have been rocking the Note 2 (first phone I have had for 2 years - ever). I am excited about the new big screen phones and now comes an advice question. As an avid XDA rooter, I am looking for your advice. Samsung Note 4 or Nexus 6. ( I am leaning towards the 6).
About me:
No phone I have had has kept the stock version
HUGE supporter of the MIUI ROM's (Note 2 had limited versions and support - HUGE thanks to the developers for bringing it to the Note 2)
The bigger the screen the better 
S-Pen is a gimmick I don't use
I take a ton of picture (I have small children)
I am a usage hog - Social Media / Games / Videos / Texting

Any and all advice is welcomed and encouraged - and thanks in advance!!


----------



## extrem0 (Oct 20, 2014)

the12nv said:


> I have a recommendation question and I see that it has been somewhat covered already - however - not the things that I am looking for have been asked
> It is that time of the year to upgrade to the latest and greatest. I have been rocking the Note 2 (first phone I have had for 2 years - ever). I am excited about the new big screen phones and now comes an advice question. As an avid XDA rooter, I am looking for your advice. Samsung Note 4 or Nexus 6. ( I am leaning towards the 6).
> About me:
> No phone I have had has kept the stock version
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you heard of oneplus one? It's cheaper (half  the price) and as good as both phones you mentioned. 5.5". The only downside is that you only can get one through their invite system, which is going to be off starting late this month, starting pre-orders.


----------



## TiTAN-O-One (Oct 20, 2014)

the12nv said:


> I have a recommendation question and I see that it has been somewhat covered already - however - not the things that I am looking for have been asked
> It is that time of the year to upgrade to the latest and greatest. I have been rocking the Note 2 (first phone I have had for 2 years - ever). I am excited about the new big screen phones and now comes an advice question. As an avid XDA rooter, I am looking for your advice. Samsung Note 4 or Nexus 6. ( I am leaning towards the 6).
> About me:
> No phone I have had has kept the stock version
> ...

Click to collapse



Xiaomi mi4 dude. Tho less development

Via the Internet


----------



## kargis (Oct 20, 2014)

Get the Nexus 6 -- it's faster than the OnePlus One (which is a great device, but still less so than the Nexus 6) and you won't have to wait for folks to figure out how to put ROMs on it like you will the Galaxy Note 4.



the12nv said:


> I have a recommendation question and I see that it has been somewhat covered already - however - not the things that I am looking for have been asked
> It is that time of the year to upgrade to the latest and greatest. I have been rocking the Note 2 (first phone I have had for 2 years - ever). I am excited about the new big screen phones and now comes an advice question. As an avid XDA rooter, I am looking for your advice. Samsung Note 4 or Nexus 6. ( I am leaning towards the 6).
> About me:
> No phone I have had has kept the stock version
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## innomi (Oct 21, 2014)

kargis said:


> Get the Nexus 6 -- it's faster than the OnePlus One (which is a great device, but still less so than the Nexus 6) and you won't have to wait for folks to figure out how to put ROMs on it like you will the Galaxy Note 4.

Click to collapse



? 
It isn't faster than the OnePlus one. 
On paper the cpu looks better yes. 
BUT It has to run an bigger screen with more pixels.  Wich also will drain battery more! 

If you really had searched you would see that the nexus 6 (wich is overpriced Btw!) will be 15-20% below the OnePlus one. 

Plus the OnePlus one costs only half of what this overpriced nexus thing costs

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## mhoss48 (Oct 21, 2014)

innomi said:


> ?
> It isn't faster than the OnePlus one.
> On paper the cpu looks better yes.
> BUT It has to run an bigger screen with more pixels.  Wich also will drain battery more!
> ...

Click to collapse



The nexus 6 has the 805 SoC 
Which is made for the 1440p display with same performance and similar battery usage. This is technology u have more battery hungry screen but u get a more powerful less battery using cpu 

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## psixda (Oct 21, 2014)

Planterz said:


> The Defy was from T-Mobile in the USA, so I'm gonna assume you're in the USA and use T-Mobile.
> - Nope, I live in Europe.
> I'm also going to assume that, by this point, you've accepted the probability that you won't find a phone that matches all your wants.
> - Sadly yes.
> ...

Click to collapse




- Replies in the quote.
Anyway thanks Planterz, you gave me a really nice suggestion with the Samsung Galaxy Rugby Pro (what a name ), I'll start scanning ebay for prices.


----------



## Planterz (Oct 21, 2014)

psixda said:


> - Nope, I live in Europe..

Click to collapse



Check out the Casio GzOne Commando 4G then too. It's a Verizon phone (but unlocked globally), and availability seems to be limited on eBay, but it has similar specs and features. 4" screen, but LCD, not AMOLED, and it does have an FM radio.


----------



## android1288 (Oct 22, 2014)

I have budget of 13000 ..indian rupee..plz suggrst good phone for long term use..atleast 1 year..

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jayc137 (Oct 22, 2014)

android1288 said:


> I have budget of 13000 ..indian rupee..plz suggrst good phone for long term use..atleast 1 year..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Moto G (2014) or Zenfone 5/6.


----------



## innomi (Oct 22, 2014)

mhoss48 said:


> The nexus 6 has the 805 SoC
> Which is made for the 1440p display with same performance and similar battery usage. This is technology u have more battery hungry screen but u get a more powerful less battery using cpu
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



? 
Uh no. 
The 805 is just a little upgrade of the 801 wich is also made for better screens. 
Just read it up! The nexus 6 is overpriced and the screen is overkill since you won't notice it and it's only a battery killer! 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## android1288 (Oct 22, 2014)

Thinking to buy moto g...i heard tht drwback of low camera quality n display

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Hassan096 (Oct 22, 2014)

*Nexus 6 or the One m8*

Can somebody pls help me decide between M8 or nexus 6. Im kinda leaning towards the one m8 right now because of the aluminium body and the manageable size. 
Any help appreciated. Thanks


----------



## innomi (Oct 22, 2014)

Hassan096 said:


> Can somebody pls help me decide between M8 or nexus 6. Im kinda leaning towards the one m8 right now because of the aluminium body and the manageable size.
> Any help appreciated. Thanks

Click to collapse



I think you should walk into an store and test them both in your hand. 
Wich ever feels best in your hand would be your pick. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## ToothFairy' (Oct 23, 2014)

Any 4.5-4.7 inch display and 2gb ram recomandations, please? 
I'm not really a fan of over that size phone display but still need some "power" so need some extra ram. 
A good battery will also be much apreciated.
Currently on a S3 mini.
Thanks.


----------



## azirr (Oct 23, 2014)

hi,  im currently looking for a new phone, but im still confused, which one is better, the sony Xperia Z3 or the HTC one M8. Maybe you guys can give your opinions  and help me decide which one is better ? 
thanks


----------



## Wolfsbane2k (Oct 23, 2014)

*4.3/4.5 Inch Cheapish Android Showerproof Phone - S09?*

Hi.

I'm looking for a replacement to my smashed Motorola Razr I (XT890), ( which replaced a Motorola Defy) and have been pointed in the direction of S09 , apparently generic,  phone from China, which has a Mediatek 6859 chipset ( Cortex A7 quad core, 1.2GHz) , comes with 1GB RAM, 960x540 IPS screen,  and runs Android 4.2.
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/ALPS...ual-SIM-Card-4-3-Inch-Gorilla/1313757735.html
From what I can tell, it looks very similar to the Lenovo S750, but significantly more ruggedized.

It looks good for the money, but given the generic nature ( i can't find a manufacturer) I'm not convinced about it.

I think it's a good comparison to the Razr I, but not particulary recent.

Has anyone seen a more up to date version of it anywhere, and anyone got experience with this specific phone?

In the UK with approx. £150 budget, so the Z1 or Z3 compacts are out.

Thanks in advance.

---------- Post added at 10:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 AM ----------




psixda said:


> Guys I need help: I've been looking for an alternative to my defy since some months, but no luck; I've used my beloved Defy for almost 4 years and in my opinion is one of the best phones when it comes to screen size, overall dimensions and "waterproofness".
> So, these are the specs I'm looking for:
> water/dust proof
> 4" display (better if SAMOLED)
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm in a similar boat, upgraded to the Razr I 2 years ago, which I've just smashed. I'd still love a proper uprated Defy, so the best I can see at the moment is the "Generic" S09 phone, but if the S750 is too big it's probably 2 big for you as well.
I've not got the S09 yet, but a friend of mine has ordered 350 of them for his drivers, and has pointed me in their direction.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## ardanai (Oct 23, 2014)

ToothFairy' said:


> Any 4.5-4.7 inch display and 2gb ram recomandations, please?
> I'm not really a fan of over that size phone display but still need some "power" so need some extra ram.
> A good battery will also be much apreciated.
> Currently on a S3 mini.
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



SONY XPERIA Z3 COMPACT

For 4.7 inch display also you can choice HTC ONE M7
I'm fan of HTC, but I suggested you Z3 compact because of its great battery


----------



## Tarts5 (Oct 23, 2014)

Any alternatives to Z3 Compact? Cheaper ones, say max 250-300 EUR? Was looking at Moto X (2013) or should I prefer quad core processors?


----------



## Planterz (Oct 23, 2014)

Tarts5 said:


> Any alternatives to Z3 Compact? Cheaper ones, say max 250-300 EUR? Was looking at Moto X (2013) or should I prefer quad core processors?

Click to collapse



The Moto X has a unique processor that combines a dual core Snapdragon with a natural language processor and a contextual computing processor, the latter of which take a lot of load off the main CPU. The result is a very fast and smooth experience, despite the unimpressive benchmark scores.

The Nexus 4 is still a very competent phone too, and will get Android Lollypop like the Moto X will. Moto X will get better battery and has a better camera, and a 32GB storage option.


----------



## SkywalkerZ (Oct 24, 2014)

ToothFairy' said:


> Any 4.5-4.7 inch display and 2gb ram recomandations, please?
> I'm not really a fan of over that size phone display but still need some "power" so need some extra ram.
> A good battery will also be much apreciated.
> Currently on a S3 mini.
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



i got 2 devices for you




        1.  Z3 compact with 4.6 inch display with 720p display
   2 GB ram
   2600 mAh battery
   snapdragon 801 chipset @2.5 ghz quadcore with adreno 330 GPU(a beast chipset after 805)
   20.7 mp camera

2. Mi4 with 5 inch 1080p display
   3 gb ram
   3080 Ah camera
   apdragon 801 chipset @2.5 ghz quadcore with adreno 330 GPU(a beast chipset after 805)
   13 Mp camera


----------



## ToothFairy' (Oct 24, 2014)

ardanai said:


> SONY XPERIA Z3 COMPACT
> For 4.7 inch display also you can choice HTC ONE M7
> I'm fan of HTC, but I suggested you Z3 compact because of its great battery

Click to collapse





SkywalkerZ said:


> i got 2 devices for you
> 1.  Z3 compact with 4.6 inch display with 720p display
> 2. Mi4 with 5 inch 1080p display
> [/HIDE]

Click to collapse



Thank you guys for suggestion! Seems like Z3 compact is the winner. 
Although that right angle cut body shape that Sony has it's not really my favorite in terms of design.  One M7 looks beter.
Will keep diggin'!
Thanks again.


----------



## TheGamerCatHD (Oct 26, 2014)

Grab your snacks, this is going be a long one.

So I wan't to upgrade my daily driver from a Huawei Ascend Y300 to something much faster.
I mostly use my phone for gaming, social networking, watching Youtube, checking emails and the occasional photo.
The most prominent of those few things is gaming, I generally tend to play games like NFS Most Wanted, Minecraft PE and Sonic CD, Just to name a few. So I am mostly playing intensive 3D games, This is why I would want things like a big battery, large(Over 5")high res screen, lots of ram and a fast CPU and GPU. So I'm thinking the three best options that meet those requirements are the Nexus 6, Note 4 and the Droid Turbo. I like the Droid for it's near stock Android, huge battery, almost 4000 milliamps and the really good 21MP camera. But the (in my opinion) 5.2 inch screen is a little small. The Note 4 seems pretty enticing with it's 5.7 QHD display, metal where the plastic used to be and expandable storage via Micro SD card. Although I don't really like Touchwiz. The Nexus 6 looks really awesome with that huge 6" QHD screen, stock Android updates straight form Google, front facing HTC Boomsound speakers. I am on 4 bar, full strength and 4 bar, full strength 3G from around 7 A.M to 8 A.M. Then from around 8:20 to 3:40, I am on spotty 1-3 bar wifi and 1(2 if I'm lucky) bar 3G. Then for the rest of the day I'm on 4 bar wifi and 3G. I would really like to know what this thread thinks is the best device for me out of the 3 I've picked, or suggest a device if you want to.
Thanks in advance


----------



## psixda (Oct 26, 2014)

Wolfsbane2k said:


> Hi.
> ..........
> I'm in a similar boat, upgraded to the Razr I 2 years ago, which I've just smashed. I'd still love a proper uprated Defy, so the best I can see at the moment is the "Generic" S09 phone, but if the S750 is too big it's probably 2 big for you as well.
> I've not got the S09 yet, but a friend of mine has ordered 350 of them for his drivers, and has pointed me in their direction.

Click to collapse



I borrowed for a month from a friend the S750 so I could test it as a daily driver. All in all it was a good phone, meeting all my needs, but the overall dimensions were the deal breaker. In my opinion the old Defy still has the best screen-body ratio.
As you said a properly upgraded Defy is my dream phone (or the Samsung Galaxy S5 Mini with a 4.3inch display).


----------



## SunnyGrewal11 (Oct 26, 2014)

i have asked earlier as well but wanted to ask again as my options again changed ... so at present the fones m confused with are 
note3 n9002 (dual sim advantage) getting for  $250
s5 for $335
oneplus one for $370 (64gb)
huawei honor 6 for $326
other than honor 6 ..  all other i m getting frm aliexpress ... is that ok n trustable ??? ... bought few small things frm them and a 3000 rupees fone as well and got em all so for me they r trustworthy but need other ppl opinion as well
oneplus one is gud but prob is service centers in india .... wana know about huawei as well if they r gud or not coz if they r then thats the best i can get as its available at indian site so trustworthy ..

and i got s4 at the moment and want to know if its better than honor 6 .. like would it b worth to change


----------



## GiftigDegen (Oct 26, 2014)

My fiancee is looking to replace her iPhone 4s. She'd like something about the same in size mostly. I'm looking to get her the newest Android with the best specs possible in that screen size category or similar. Being an HTC fan, I thought about the One Mini. But I love m8 so I've never read up on it, and I definitely haven't looked into its competitors. I'd love ideas. Thanks! 

PMs are also welcome.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## azirr (Oct 26, 2014)

hi, im currently looking for a new phone, but im still confused, which one is better, the sony Xperia Z3 or the HTC one M8. Maybe you guys can give your opinions and help me decide which one is better ? 
thanks


----------



## Strelox (Oct 26, 2014)

Hello everyone!

I am currently searching for a tablet-pc for the usual stuff like reading Ebooks/PDF's, Internet, YouTube, maybe a movie. Also I though of using it sometimes for a little work on the go, i.e. editing files like source code, latex (but with a bluetooth keyboard of course =) ). So btw, if you also know a good editor for android let me  know, please  . It should be robust because I will travel a lot with it and I like good support for CyanogenMod/Custom Roms. I do not need a good camera,  4k displays, GPS or LTE.

Btw replaceable batteries are not common for tablets, aren't they?

The Sony Xperia Z2 Tablet WiFi-only catched my eyes, so what is your opinion on it? Or do you have other proposals? I am happy for all kinds of help


----------



## 2k10MBC300SPT (Oct 27, 2014)

I currently have the Note 4 (Not rootable as of now) and want to swap it back for the VZW S5 (Already rooted and Roms have been built). I also have the Sprint Note 3 and flashed tons of Roms ..I have till 11/6 to return my VZW note 4 and hopefully root is available for it by then. Should I just get the S5 or keep the Note 4 with the hope that root becomes available..I do like the biggger screen, better camera and many of the features but root is a must for me and I have no patience to wait for root!!!


----------



## Reciprocate (Oct 27, 2014)

*Need Suggestion*

Hi, I'm looking for recommendations for a good, Newer tablet with TONS of space (on the SD side). Making one of my requirements for this Tablet it has to have a Micro SD card Slot.

From what I've heard most tablets only support up to 64 - 128 gb sd cards if possible I'm looking for 128 GB's or more.

My primary use for this thing is going to be E books, Movies, and games. It's going to be my all purpose Mobile Entertainment system.  I'm trying to keep pricing under 700 bucks

It also needs to Have decent battery life at least 6 hours preferably more though, Ideally it needs to last from the time i get to an airport to the time i land on the other side of the country


----------



## Wolfsbane2k (Oct 27, 2014)

*910*



psixda said:


> I borrowed for a month from a friend the S750 so I could test it as a daily driver. All in all it was a good phone, meeting all my needs, but the overall dimensions were the deal breaker. In my opinion the old Defy still has the best screen-body ratio.
> As you said a properly upgraded Defy is my dream phone (or the Samsung Galaxy S5 Mini with a 4.3inch display).

Click to collapse



Ah, thanks for that information - I was looking to order a S750 as a trial fit.
I've just come across the Kyocera Torque XT, (while looking at the Brigadier) which is again a similar size to the S750, but not available in the UK.
I was looking at the S5 mini, but I just don't like the layout enough for some reason!


----------



## Planterz (Oct 27, 2014)

Reciprocate said:


> Hi, I'm looking for recommendations for a good, Newer tablet with TONS of space (on the SD side). Making one of my requirements for this Tablet it has to have a Micro SD card Slot.
> 
> From what I've heard most tablets only support up to 64 - 128 gb sd cards if possible I'm looking for 128 GB's or more.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The newer tablets from Sony and Samsung support 128gb microSD cards. You can also get a USB OTG (on the go) cable and a thumb drive and store more stuff that way. Or just a 2nd SD card.


----------



## Reciprocate (Oct 27, 2014)

Planterz said:


> The newer tablets from Sony and Samsung support 128gb microSD cards. You can also get a USB OTG (on the go) cable and a thumb drive and store more stuff that way. Or just a 2nd SD card.

Click to collapse



For the USB OTG, are there any limitations in terms of size?


----------



## Planterz (Oct 27, 2014)

Reciprocate said:


> For the USB OTG, are there any limitations in terms of size?

Click to collapse



Technology and your bank account.


----------



## schmitz.step (Oct 27, 2014)

Get the Moto G 2014 - Android L update promised,decent specs,SD card slot and very inexpensive


----------



## sunNsnow (Oct 28, 2014)

*Nexus 6 v MotoX 2014 v Sony Z3v v Droid Turbo*

My current phone is the LG G3 (VZ) ... that I mostly love with the exception that people can't hear me on calls (VZ told me it's a software issue and I have to wait for an "update" to fix).  I'm losing too many calls on this phone.

I heavily use the camera and make calls for work, so both things are really important to me.  I also use my SD card a lot.

Are the Nexus 6, Moto X 2014 or Sony Z3v the right phones to consider?

Should I consider the Droid Turbo?  My only concern with the Turbo is root so I can remove bloat.

The call problem is so bad that I'm even considering the iDevice Plus because a family member has it, and has no issues with calls.

I need help!


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Oct 28, 2014)

*Budget Android Smartphone below 15000rs (India)*

My brother want to buy android phone. He was using LG Optimus Net Dual P698
Link = http://www.gsmarena.com/lg_optimus_net_dual-4309.php
Some of the mobile brand give application installation limit (2GB/4GB)- Don't want to buy these brands
I'm nexus 5 user, as nexus 5 has full developers support (xda developers support, solution etc). He wants to buy a good developer friendly mobile (that is support easily available for mobile on xda) like my nexus 5.

Full HD 5" screen
Latest Android (Not concern with Android Updates)
2 GB ram
Good camera (Front and Back)
Almost any brand and value for money with good xda support.

Some of the list I suggested to brother, please suggest some and give advice for buying (Indian users)

Motorola Moto G (2nd Gen) 2014
---cons
camera, ram<2GB, not full hd
any Moto G 2 user can post their opinion on camera, screen, speed, software and hardware

Xiaomi Mi 3
---cons
on hardware specs sheet it fits everywhere but don't know about software
in India Chinese  phones are considered as total rubbish, dull phones.
any Mi3 user can post their opinion on camera, screen, speed, software and hardware

Micromax Canvas Nitro A310
--cons
not full hd, camera reviews are not good.
any MMX nitro user can post their opinion on camera, screen, speed, software and hardware

Asus Zenfone 5
---cons
not full hd, zenUI is not good, battery, intel processor
any zenfone 5 user can post their opinion on camera, screen, speed, software and hardware


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## rht_sg (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi, 
Looking for advice on my following phone options - 

Moto G (2014)
Moto G LTE (2013)
HTC Desire 610
HTC Desire 616
Asus Zenfone 5

I hope to buy something which lasts me at least for 3 yrs.
Currently using the good old Desire S (2011), still going strong with a 4.2 ROM

Prefer a 4.5 inch screen over a 5 inch one. LTE might be preferable, but not a necessity
Moto G LTE and Desire 610 are 4.5 inch (both LTE), while Moto G 2014,Zen 5 and Desire 616 are 5 inch (3G)

Screen resolution of my Desire S is about 250 ppi, which is good enough for me
All except Desire 610(234) are better than this
I do watch videos on the phone regularly, games very few, never the intensive ones.

All have 8 gb ROM, except 616 (4) and all have 1 gb RAM. - all acceptable.

All have 8MP camera, except Moto G LTE (5MP)
Both Moto have 720p video rec, both HTC and Zen5 have 1080p
camera is important for me, as my Desire S also has 5MP, I would prefer to upgrade,

Both Moto and Desire 610 have Qualcomm MSM8226 Snapdragon 400 (Quad-core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A7) CPU with Adreno 305 GPU
Desire 616 has Mediatek MT6592 (Octa-core 1.4 GHz Cortex-A7) and GPU 	Mali-450MP4
Zen5 has Intel Atom Z2560 (Dual-core 1.6 GHz (Z2560)) GPU PowerVR SGX544MP2
I am not sure which will be better among these configurations ? Any ideas ?

Any recommendations ? Any other phones in a similar price range ?
My basic use is camera, watching videos, little bit web surfing. I don't play intensive games.
Thanks


----------



## androiddoglover6969 (Oct 28, 2014)

What are some phones that are most suppported / modded that I can buy? (side project) (if able under at&t with support of all 4G bands)


----------



## Altair47 (Oct 29, 2014)

*LG G3 16GB vs Sony Xperia z1 vs Sony Xperia Z Ultra*

Need help between LG G3 16GB(350€) vs Sony Xperia z1(300€) vs Sony Xperia Z Ultra(250€) (pricess here in greece)

Aside from the price:
Which one has the best performance and is the most futureproof (for updates,support etc.)?
I know the specs of the phones, but which one performs better on everything (fps/gaming,battery,camera..etc.)??
I want a phone that i will get a 64gb or 32gb microSD and fill it with apps,games,movies,music and pretty much use it a lot for everything.I also want to root so i can use some apps that require root like SetCPU so i can overclock/underclock. And yeah maybe a custom ROM too (if it is faster and more battery efficient)
Soooo what are your thoughts?


----------



## extrem0 (Oct 29, 2014)

Altair47 said:


> Need help between LG G3 16GB(350€) vs Sony Xperia z1(300€) vs Sony Xperia Z Ultra(250€) (pricess here in greece)
> 
> Aside from the price:
> Which one has the best performance and is the most futureproof (for updates,support etc.)?
> ...

Click to collapse



Oneplus one


----------



## Altair47 (Oct 29, 2014)

extrem0 said:


> Oneplus one

Click to collapse



I hear bad word about i...
Like: not such great performance,hard to get,not good support...


----------



## extrem0 (Oct 30, 2014)

Altair47 said:


> I hear bad word about i...
> Like: not such great performance,hard to get,not good support...

Click to collapse



Indeed, it's hard to get and has very poor support, but performs better than those you mentioned. But from your list, I'd get the g3, if it's the 32gb version with 3gb ram.
Also, take a look at Huawei Honor 6.


----------



## remmie80 (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm looking for a 7/8 inch tablet to develop apps on. I've currently developed an app for my phone, so it's mostly for testing the design on Tablets. It doesn't use a lot of processing power, but it communicates with a Bluetooth LE device.
It needs Bluetooth 4.0 Low Energy and at least Android 4.4. 
I am planning to root it and running a custom rom so preferably with an active development community.
Nexus 7 seems like a good choice, but I can't find it (new) anywhere in Holland. They all seem to be out of stock.
My maximum is around €200,-.


----------



## kunalra (Oct 30, 2014)

Please make a rom developing thread for HTC one e8....=

Sent from my HTC One_E8 dual sim


----------



## psixda (Oct 30, 2014)

Wolfsbane2k said:


> Ah, thanks for that information - I was looking to order a S750 as a trial fit.
> I've just come across the Kyocera Torque XT, (while looking at the Brigadier) which is again a similar size to the S750, but not available in the UK.
> I was looking at the S5 mini, but I just don't like the layout enough for some reason!

Click to collapse



Well, if you don't mind its body dimensions, the S750 is a good mid range phone. I could trade the big size only for a samoled display, that's why I mentioned the S5 mini.
What exactly you don't like in the S5 mini?


----------



## hfcobra (Oct 30, 2014)

*Nexus 6, Note 4, or Droid Turbo?*

This is a huge indecision for me.  I really have no idea what I am going to get right now due to too many things that I don't know.  I hope to get some answered here.  Upgrading from a Galaxy Nexus.

As far as hardware goes let's skip that.  I know all these phones have the same hardware and any of their cameras will be good enough for me.  I am almost sure all of them have a battery that will last me a whole day.

The differences, though, are where I need someone to help me out.

Nexus 6:
Great phone.  It is HUGE though.  I really don't know how I will like it until I try it out in the store so that is not something that I expect to have answered until release.  However anyone who has an opinion I would be happy to hear it.  Other than the size and stock Android there is not a whole lot that is unique about the phone.  Front speakers sound nice (literally!).

Note 4:
Basically the same phone as the N6 with TouchWhiz.  Even the screens are nearly the same to me.  Since the Note has buttons I expect that to make up the 0.2in of missing screen under the N6.  So I consider their screens the same (maybe the aspect ratio changes a bit from the lack of soft-buttons?). 
The thing that makes the Note 4 unique are all of its extra features and of course, the S-Pen.  These features and the S-Pen are features I know very little about though.  I don't use my phone for work at all, what do you use an S-Pen for and what does it make easier for the user or what does it do that you would really miss if you didn't have one?   Other than that I think I can lose the other features since a lot of them are unnecessary, unless someone thinks one is too useful to pass up?

Droid Turbo:
Smaller N6 with a different shell.  If I don't want a phablet I'll probably get this.  MotoActions are VERY tempting.

I am on Verizon, and I am 6'5" so I don't think the N6 or Note 4 will be too large at all.  I have held an iPhone 6+ and I have to say it DID feel quite large, however I reached the top of the screen and pulled down the menu without any trouble.  The problem I had was that it was very wide and slippery.  While the slipperiness is a phone-only problem, I'm worried about the wideness since the N6 is wider than the iP6+.

So what do you think?  What are some advantages or disadvantages of the phones?


----------



## TheGamerCatHD (Oct 31, 2014)

hfcobra said:


> This is a huge indecision for me.  I really have no idea what I am going to get right now due to too many things that I don't know.  I hope to get some answered here.  Upgrading from a Galaxy Nexus.
> 
> As far as hardware goes let's skip that.  I know all these phones have the same hardware and any of their cameras will be good enough for me.  I am almost sure all of them have a battery that will last me a whole day.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First of all, thank you for posting this, I'm deciding as well between these three devices and for almost the exact same reasons you are
I also have quite large hands.
I would say go for the Nexus 6, because of things like updates straight from Google, You'll also be the first to get them. Device support, the Nexus 4 which is almost 2 years old is getting Lollipop, while on the other hand the Samsung S3 just got KitKat a little while ago. Even though all these devices are speced pretty much the same, in things like opening apps ,going through menus, scrolling across home screens etc anything running stock Android will be faster. Also you said you we're tempted by things like Moto Voice, the N6 has Moto features I'm pretty sure. Regarding the S-Pen a lot of people use to take notes or draw, but it can be used just like you would use your finger to interact with the screen. If you're a road warrior or someone who is away from a wall or battery pack a lot then the Droid with it's 3900mAh battery is a huge plus, also once again, stock android.
Hope this helps!
Once again thanks for posting this!


----------



## innomi (Oct 31, 2014)

TheGamerCatHD said:


> First of all, thank you for posting this, I'm deciding as well between these three devices and for almost the exact same reasons you are
> I also have quite large hands.
> I would say go for the Nexus 6, because of things like updates straight from Google, You'll also be the first to get them. Device support, the Nexus 4 which is almost 2 years old is getting Lollipop, while on the other hand the Samsung S3 just got KitKat a little while ago. Even though all these devices are speced pretty much the same, in things like opening apps ,going through menus, scrolling across home screens etc anything running stock Android will be faster. Also you said you we're tempted by things like Moto Voice, the N6 has Moto features I'm pretty sure. Regarding the S-Pen a lot of people use to take notes or draw, but it can be used just like you would use your finger to interact with the screen. If you're a road warrior or someone who is away from a wall or battery pack a lot then the Droid with it's 3900mAh battery is a huge plus, also once again, stock android.
> Hope this helps!
> Once again thanks for posting this!

Click to collapse



Why don't you 2 just get a Oneplus One? Then you have Alle positive things of every phone you thinking of. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## TheGamerCatHD (Oct 31, 2014)

innomi said:


> Why don't you 2 just get a Oneplus One? Then you have Alle positive things of every phone you thinking of.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB

Click to collapse



. 
The One doesn't have a QHD display though


----------



## hhshabab (Oct 31, 2014)

*note 4*



KidCarter93 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This thread is a continuation of this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i have note 3 n9005..
do i actually need note 4 ...


----------



## Altair47 (Nov 1, 2014)

extrem0 said:


> Indeed, it's hard to get and has very poor support, but performs better than those you mentioned. But from your list, I'd get the g3, if it's the 32gb version with 3gb ram.
> Also, take a look at Huawei Honor 6.

Click to collapse



Hmm i dont trust Huawei that much....
Unfortunately G3 32GB costs 450€ and i dont want to pay that extra 100€
Oh i should add to the list the "Sony Xperia Z2 LTE (16GB)" for 350€ as well.... so now its 
Z1 Honami 16GB , Z ultra 16gb lte ,  Z2 16gb lte , G3 16gb.

I heard good words about z2 tho...
What should i pick tho?


----------



## maverickvarun (Nov 1, 2014)

Altair47 said:


> Hmm i dont trust Huawei that much....
> Unfortunately G3 32GB costs 450€ and i dont want to pay that extra 100€
> Oh i should add to the list the "Sony Xperia Z2 LTE (16GB)" for 350€ as well.... so now its
> Z1 Honami 16GB , Z ultra 16gb lte ,  Z2 16gb lte , G3 16gb.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi I would go with Oneplus One


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm very confused & surprised that there are no comparisons for this online.
What do you say about Motorola X (Gen 1) vs. Motorola G (Gen 2)??


----------



## Wolfsbane2k (Nov 1, 2014)

psixda said:


> Well, if you don't mind its body dimensions, the S750 is a good mid range phone. I could trade the big size only for a samoled display, that's why I mentioned the S5 mini.
> What exactly you don't like in the S5 mini?

Click to collapse



Both the z3 compact and the s5 mini are out of my price range. I'm grandfathered in to a 4 gb a month for £14, compared to approx £32 a month for the same stuff, so sim free is cheaper , and I've only got £150 Max


----------



## Planterz (Nov 2, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> I'm very confused & surprised that there are no comparisons for this online.
> What do you say about Motorola X (Gen 1) vs. Motorola G (Gen 2)??

Click to collapse



There are comparisons. Most reviews of the 2014 version compare to the 2013. I'll break it down for you. 2014 is bigger. 8mp camera instead of 5mp. Dual front facing speakers. MicroSD slot regardless of base storage option. No LTE version (as of yet). Other than that, they're exactly the same.


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 2, 2014)

Planterz said:


> There are comparisons. Most reviews of the 2014 version compare to the 2013. I'll break it down for you. 2014 is bigger. 8mp camera instead of 5mp. Dual front facing speakers. MicroSD slot regardless of base storage option. No LTE version (as of yet). Other than that, they're exactly the same.

Click to collapse



Umm, yes there are several comparisons between Moto G Gen 1 & 2.
Please view again, I asked for a comparison between Moto X Gen 1 & Moto G Gen 2 :laugh:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Deses (Nov 3, 2014)

Hello!

My Galaxy S2 died on me the other day (screen won't turn on) and I'm looking for a new phone, well, I was looking for a new phone for a while but choose to wait, but now I have no choice. 

I'm looking for a 5 ~ 5.3 inches phone, with LTE / 4G and great battery life. I'm from Spain, so I have to stick with International versions only.

I like to flash custom roms and tinker with my devices, which left the LG G3 and the Xperia Z3 out of the question, as the locked bootloaders prevents flashing roms or losing the DRM keys decreases the quality of the camera or the audio. The ability to flash roms with ease would be nice.

Right now I'm considering a Galaxy S5, an Xperia Z3 (if the bootloader can be unlocked without losing anything), or waiting for the Galaxy S5 LTE-A.

Alternatively, what ROM friendly phone would you recommend that it's not a Nexus 5? (I don't like the battery life nor the camera)


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 4, 2014)

ok, have read thru some of this thread. any suggetions/help/opinions would be greatly appreciated...
current phone : att galaxy sghi747 (S3).
needing replacement soon and would like something similar in size , & removable battery-ext.SD- unlocked bootloader ; and if possible better battery life.
anyone ?

err on the side of kindness


----------



## Zanec (Nov 4, 2014)

Google Nexus 7(2012)
VS
ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7(ME176CX - the version with Intel Atom Z3745 not MTK crap)

I don't care about appearances, storage, camera or whatever 'updates' they get/got, I want to know which one is better for (purely) gaming?
(Real Racing 3 on Medium, Heroes O&C, Eldhelm on Maximum, Light in-browser Flash/HTML5 games, etc.)


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 4, 2014)

Zanec said:


> Google Nexus 7(2012)
> VS
> ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7(ME176CX - the version with Intel Atom Z3745 not MTK crap)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Google Nexus 7 defenitly,


----------



## Planterz (Nov 4, 2014)

Zanec said:


> Google Nexus 7(2012)
> VS
> ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7(ME176CX - the version with Intel Atom Z3745 not MTK crap)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The Nexus is definitely the better choice. It's competent, but quite outdated. I don't know what your budget is, but a 2013 Nexus 7, or even better, the LG G Pad 8.3 would make a far better gaming tablet, even on a budget.


----------



## Preethan_Android (Nov 4, 2014)

*A low budget phone*

Anyone plz suggest me a phone with low budget 
Specs are:-
5 MP camera (or more ) 
1GB Ram
1.3 GHz
IPS display 
4.5 inch display (or less)
Android kitkat (4.3 is OK)


----------



## henry0504 (Nov 4, 2014)

Preethan_Android said:


> Anyone plz suggest me a phone with low budget
> Specs are:-
> 5 MP camera (or more )
> 1GB Ram
> ...

Click to collapse



Redmi 1S? Very low budget!!
(Not sure if its kitkat, but probably, if not you can still flash one, avaliable on xda)


----------



## Preethan_Android (Nov 4, 2014)

henry0504 said:


> Redmi 1S? Very low budget!!
> (Not sure if its kitkat, but probably, if not you can still flash one, avaliable on xda)

Click to collapse



Hey Bro your awesome... Even in thought of buying that. Just wanted other suggestions. Thanx anyways. I can't buy it. It says I have to register in order to buy it.


----------



## Zanec (Nov 4, 2014)

Planterz said:


> The Nexus is definitely the better choice. It's competent, but quite outdated. I don't know what your budget is, but a 2013 Nexus 7, or even better, the LG G Pad 8.3 would make a far better gaming tablet, even on a budget.

Click to collapse



Which is then better, Google Nexus 7(2013) or LG G Pad 8.3?
Also, here's a price comparison chart:
Nexus 7 2012 - 167€
MEMO PAD - 145€
LG G Pad - 219€
Nexus 7 2013 - 249€


----------



## Planterz (Nov 4, 2014)

Zanec said:


> Which is then better, Google Nexus 7(2013) or LG G Pad 8.3?
> Also, here's a price comparison chart:
> Nexus 7 2012 - 167€
> MEMO PAD - 145€
> ...

Click to collapse



I own the G Pad 8.3, so obviously I'm biased, but it's the superior device. It's slightly bigger overall, but has a significantly bigger screen, due to having minimal bezels. It also has a faster processor. That being said, if you're the kind of guy that likes to flash custom ROMs, the Nexus 7 will give you more freedom, but there is some development for the LG in that regard.


----------



## Zanec (Nov 4, 2014)

Planterz said:


> I own the G Pad 8.3, so obviously I'm biased, but it's the superior device. It's slightly bigger overall, but has a significantly bigger screen, due to having minimal bezels. It also has a faster processor. That being said, if you're the kind of guy that likes to flash custom ROMs, the Nexus 7 will give you more freedom, but there is some development for the LG in that regard.

Click to collapse



Actually, I don't flash custom ROM's, or change anything really, which would be the best for gaming out-of-the-box I should have asked 
I stopped flashing ROM's after I did some really creative stuff to my Samsung Galaxy Mini(the first release) to get it unbricked.
. . .
Well, I could try the LG I guess... It's at least a bit cheap-ish.


----------



## 73RM1N470R (Nov 4, 2014)

Hey guys I need to decide on a new phone ASAP, My note2 has finally died and I need a new phone, Im thinking G2 or Nexus 5, But some ppl said that the nexus batt forces them to be within the range of a power socket 24/7, and the phone dies after 10 hours of moderate to heavy use, Im leaning towards the Nexus 5 but the battery is the one thing thats stopping me (considering Im used to the amazing 3100mah batt on the Note 2), In terms of camera & battery (the camera which I almost never use) G2 takes it blindfolded.. 
others specs (i.e gpu cpu ;etc etc) are the same.. so I really dont know, (I know that in terms of OS and apps & software the Nexus is perfect, and has a lot more support and is developer friendly.) 

Can you explain to me exactly how much does the Nexus 5 battery differs from the G2 one?


----------



## Planterz (Nov 4, 2014)

73RM1N470R said:


> Can you explain to me exactly how much does the Nexus 5 battery differs from the G2 one?

Click to collapse



It's smaller. 2300mAh vs 3000mAh.


----------



## 73RM1N470R (Nov 4, 2014)

Planterz said:


> It's smaller. 2300mAh vs 3000mAh.

Click to collapse



udontsay.. 
I meant,  in practical daily use, how many hours can I squeeze out before it dies out.. Ive already seen the amazing results of the G2 bcuz my friend owns it.. it can go 36h before reaching 10% easily.. moderate to heavy use... but what about the nexus


----------



## 73RM1N470R (Nov 5, 2014)

73RM1N470R said:


> udontsay..
> I meant,  in practical daily use, how many hours can I squeeze out before it dies out.. Ive already seen the amazing results of the G2 bcuz my friend owns it.. it can go 36h before reaching 10% easily.. moderate to heavy use... but what about the nexus

Click to collapse



plz, super urgent..


----------



## youngchaos (Nov 5, 2014)

It's worth upgrade from Nexus 5 ? Or should i wait ?

I love modding tho , any suggestions? I recently abandoned the OPO idea since i fear the touchscreen and warranty/customer service.


----------



## Planterz (Nov 5, 2014)

youngchaos said:


> It's worth upgrade from Nexus 5 ? Or should i wait ?
> 
> I love modding tho , any suggestions? I recently abandoned the OPO idea since i fear the touchscreen and warranty/customer service.

Click to collapse



The Nexus 5 is a perfectly good device. OK, the camera's not the best, and the battery could definitely be bigger, but only someone who places too much stock in benchmarks could be disappointed with the Nexus 5's performance. If you want to "upgrade", do so because you want a bigger battery, better camera, or bigger screen. 

LG G2 isn't a bad choice. Not as much development as the Nexus 5, but there's some, including several of the more popular ROMs and some kernels. Granted, the internals are the same as the Nexus 5, but you've got a much larger battery and a far superior camera.

You've eliminated the OnePlus One as an option, which while unfortunate, I understand, because I came to the same conclusion. Heck of a phone if you can get a good one though; basically a Nexus 5.5.

Then of course, there's the Nexus 6. Big, expensive, and completely awesome. Maybe you should wait though. Wait for the hype to die down, wait for them to be readily available, and wait for the custom ROMs. Unless you simply need a bigger battery, in which case I say sell your Nexus 5 and buy an LG G2.


----------



## youngchaos (Nov 5, 2014)

Planterz said:


> The Nexus 5 is a perfectly good device. OK, the camera's not the best, and the battery could definitely be bigger, but only someone who places too much stock in benchmarks could be disappointed with the Nexus 5's performance. If you want to "upgrade", do so because you want a bigger battery, better camera, or bigger screen.
> 
> LG G2 isn't a bad choice. Not as much development as the Nexus 5, but there's some, including several of the more popular ROMs and some kernels. Granted, the internals are the same as the Nexus 5, but you've got a much larger battery and a far superior camera.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks , i declined the G2 for reception issue?! I heard a lot of people got this problem and for me reception is one of the most important feature. yeah , the nexus camera/battery are the 2 critical points , since i've got a OnePlus (with bad touch) i really miss the camera and battery tho. I would have given a 2nd chance to OnePlus but the customer service is really BAD. And i don't like it. Nexus 6 i would love it but 5.9 is TOO big. I guess i should probably wait for the new Snapdragon family and see what the market offers to us. Thanks anyway!


----------



## Planterz (Nov 5, 2014)

73RM1N470R said:


> plz, super urgent..

Click to collapse



Dude, battery life depends on 2 things: The size of the battery (udontsay) and you. Do you play games? Do you constantly text/Facebook/Twitter? Do you watch cat videos on Youtube? Are you like me and can't stand a dim screen so you crank that ***** up as bright as it goes? Even the dinkiest battery lasts a long time if you're not constantly using the phone for whatever.

If you're worried about battery life, just get the G2 and sleep easier at night.

As I mentioned in my above post, there's not as much development for the G2 as the N5, but there's some, and you should be able to flash to your satisfaction.

Don't forget to look at the OnePlus One.

I really wish manufacturers would stop with this trend of internal, non-replaceable batteries. Say what you will about Samsung, their bloat, TouchWiz fugliness, and KNOX, at least they still give us replaceable batteries and microSD slots.


----------



## 73RM1N470R (Nov 5, 2014)

*working atomepe*



Planterz said:


> Dude, battery life depends on 2 things: The size of the battery (udontsay) and you. Do you play games? Do you constantly text/Facebook/Twitter? Do you watch cat videos on Youtube? Are you like me and can't stand a dim screen so you crank that ***** up as bright as it goes? Even the dinkiest battery lasts a long time if you're not constantly using the phone for whatever.
> 
> If you're worried about battery life, just get the G2 and sleep easier at night.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As I said, Im upgrading from a Note 2 (3100mAh) and Im a pretty heavy user (yes, a lot of SOT which includes constant texting, software usage and other stuff.. (I dont play games too much.. I can go weeks without launching some game app on the phone sometimes) 
about screen brightness.. I used to always set it to automatic on my Note 2.. I dont mind dimming the screen.. I dont a high as **** brightness..
and the camera, I barely use it anyways.
but I AM worried about the width of development for the G2.
HTC isnt really an option especially the OnePlus One which is clearly out of my price range.

But the real question is, will I be able to squeeze at least 24h out of the N5 ? with moderate use? (Im not talking 36 or more like my friend's G2)


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## MBurns2 (Nov 5, 2014)

hi all!  i know that on google and lg devices i can root without invalidating the warranty.  Are these the only ones?  Thanks
p. s i m from europe

Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ginno95 (Nov 5, 2014)

*What tablet to get?*

I currently have a Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 and use it as part of my DJ setup. I use it as a midi controller, it needs to be able to send lots of midi data back and fort to my MacBook which runs Traktor Pro 2 and Ableton Live 9 Suite. After using it in multiple DJ sessions I find it to be a little slow and unresponsive. Could this just be the app or the tablet? If so could anyone recommend a low budget tablet that would be capable of my needs?

Thanks.


----------



## dposea123 (Nov 5, 2014)

*G3, T-Mobile Note 4, or something else for AT&T*

The G3 looks pretty good, large, fast, and can be rooted and flashed. The T-Mobile Note 4 will work on AT&T, Is the Nexus 6 even available? What other large screen phones are out for AT&T that can be unlocked (or bumped). Price is not a big concern, I'd to be running tomorrow. Oh, I am coming from  a Galaxy S5.


----------



## Zanec (Nov 6, 2014)

Planterz said:


> I own the G Pad 8.3, so obviously I'm biased, but it's the superior device. It's slightly bigger overall, but has a significantly bigger screen, due to having minimal bezels. It also has a faster processor. That being said, if you're the kind of guy that likes to flash custom ROMs, the Nexus 7 will give you more freedom, but there is some development for the LG in that regard.

Click to collapse




Wait, what are your G Pad specs and/or names the motherboard more specifically?
Just want to make sure were talking about the same tablet here


----------



## Planterz (Nov 6, 2014)

Zanec said:


> Wait, what are your G Pad specs, the motherboard more specifically?
> Just want to make sure were talking about the same tablet here

Click to collapse



http://www.phonearena.com/phones/LG-G-Pad-8.3_id8141


----------



## ziomal09bb (Nov 6, 2014)

*hello *

I've got a s4 mini LTE Edition and I'm happy...veru happy


----------



## victorreis777 (Nov 6, 2014)

*Xperia Z Ultra x LG G3*

I'm looking for an android with IPS, cause i hate yellowish amoled and want to stay away from the burn in... So, i have this 2 options   :

Xperia Z ultra is cheaper than G3. 

I would like advices because searching about them i saw some reclamations:

* lags when scrolling  and camera lens crack on G3
* wake issue on z ultra

(other ips devices like z2 and z3 are a lot more expensive, even z3 compact)

Thanks!


----------



## weihuanglin001 (Nov 7, 2014)

*Not sure what devices to buy? Ask here!*

I like the galaxy tab 2 10.1


----------



## min thu kaung (Nov 8, 2014)

*which phones should I get?*

I would like to know which dual sim phones can active 3G on both sim slots? Pls answer me!


----------



## maideth (Nov 9, 2014)

*New Phone after Galaxy S2*

basically i want a phone that will get support for a long time by the community ,better than my old gs2 and with a budget of 500€  , so whatshould i buy?


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Nov 9, 2014)

maideth said:


> basically i want a phone that will get support for a long time by the community ,better than my old gs2 and with a budget of 500€  , so whatshould i buy?

Click to collapse



Nexus 5?

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Steve Mc. Gregory (Nov 9, 2014)

Z3 !


----------



## New Droid (Nov 9, 2014)

*Help for a tablet*

Hi to all.

A little help here. I'm looking for a good relation price/quality tablet.

I saw the    Pipo P4    and the    Xiaomi Mi Pad.

I know that maybe the Xiaomi is better, but the Pipo is a little bit cheaper.

All the help is much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 9, 2014)

New Droid said:


> Hi to all.
> 
> A little help here. I'm looking for a good relation price/quality tablet.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for the Xiaomi, just have patience


----------



## JayIce11 (Nov 9, 2014)

Currently on HTC one m7, looking at either the m8 or the eye, any thoughts on either please?


----------



## alray (Nov 11, 2014)

JayIce11 said:


> Currently on HTC one m7, looking at either the m8 or the eye, any thoughts on either please?

Click to collapse



M8 have a better display than the Eye (better pixel density), more internal memory (32gb vs 16), wifi (ac vs n) and can do 1080p video (@60fps vs 30fps) and a slighty bigger battery (2600mAh vs 2400)

eye have a better front facing camera and is a little less expensive. slightly bigger diplay (+ .2 inch)

If you dont care about taking better duck face selfie or the price difference, go for the M8 imo.


----------



## griffin_1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Okay, so i have been waiting for new phones but not many phones that i found interesting and i need to retire my s3.

So, S5 or lg G3? 
On the g3 i do like the design, but i don't dislike the s5 design either, but lg did manage to put a 5.5 screen in a small size. The 2k display is nice, but 1080p is fine and the g3 screen doesn't seem very bright. Im also afraid of lag on the g3 because of the ui but also the screen that requires more power, but lag is also associated with touchwiz and the g3 does seem a bit more comfortable to hold since its curved.

What do you suggest, s5 or g3? I having a tough time deciding.


----------



## sireniankyle (Nov 11, 2014)

Nexus 6 or iPhone 6 Plus?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## amm8990 (Nov 11, 2014)

I would go for Nexus, but you would hardly get good answer to that question


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 11, 2014)

sireniankyle said:


> Nexus 6 or iPhone 6 Plus?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



iPhone 6 Plus since N6 isn't that good and since Apple is awesome, I really like and use their products


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## p-walker (Nov 11, 2014)

Hey guys,
I'm looking for some advice regarding my new phone.
Specs:
- shouldnt cost more than 300€
- should be officially supported by CyanogenMod team
- I don't want a phablet means prefered screensize < 5" , I like to use my phone with one hand.
- would be nice to have a microSD card slot (so I can reuse my 32Gb one)
Don't really care about actual hardware spec as I won't play demanding 3D games, I do use a lot of different apps though, mainly for checking the news, weather, chatting, notes, calendars etc. guess most phone hardware nowadays will handle those apps smoothly.
- don't care about LTE...

more nice features:
- LED flash ( my old S1 didnt have one, very annoying)
- notifications LEDs (my old S3 mini didn't have em...)

Also I'm done with Samsung, sick of resetting flash counters for warranty etc...
I thought about Nexus 5 (price is dropping below 300€ recently) but I don't like the fact that it doesnt have a SD slot...
Also thought about Motorola Moto G(2014) but like the Nexus it's rather big with 5", but it's cheap and fullfills the rest of the specs.
There seems to be also the Moto G LTE version, which adds a SD slot to the original Moto G.
HTC One mini 2 would be perfect but it's way too expensive right now  the One mini 1 lacks the SD slot again...
The Xperia Z seem to drop below 300 also and seems to be nice.
Xperia M 2 seems to be nice and cheap but not supported by Cyanogen yet :-/

Any more thought/ suggestions?


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Nov 11, 2014)

sireniankyle said:


> Nexus 6 or iPhone 6 Plus?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Nexus 6. You might love iPhone 6+ at the beginning. But then you'll get bored of it because of the same UI. You can't customize much in iPhones. But nexus 6 with android L and android M in the future, yum

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## sireniankyle (Nov 12, 2014)

Gonna go with Nexus 6. Any tips for a guy comin from the note 3?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jayc137 (Nov 12, 2014)

p-walker said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm looking for some advice regarding my new phone.
> Specs:
> - shouldnt cost more than 300€
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for Moto G LTE or Moto G (2014)


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 12, 2014)

sireniankyle said:


> Gonna go with Nexus 6. Any tips for a guy comin from the note 3?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



N6 is also a good choice mate, the lollipop is very cool, finally is also AOSP stylish.
All of the Google Products are re-styled !


----------



## MBurns2 (Nov 12, 2014)

akiratoriyama said:


> Go for Moto G LTE or Moto G (2014)

Click to collapse



if you root a Motorola device,  you lose the warranty. 
For what he was asking i will suggest lg g2.


----------



## p-walker (Nov 12, 2014)

MBurns2 said:


> if you root a Motorola device,  you lose the warranty.
> For what he was asking i will suggest lg g2.

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure you lose warranty for every phone if u do not unroot it before u send it in. 
But as far as I know only Samsung uses flash counter or even irreversible Knox counters in phones so that they can see if someone flashed a custom rom. Haven't read from any other company doing that. 
Means if I can unroot a phone without leaving traces for the warranty service I'm fine with that. 
Of course if my phone completely breaks and I have to send it in without being able to unroot it there's always a chance they will notice my custom roms unfortunately.

Ps: thx for your advice but I don't think the LG G2 is the right phone, it's too big, too expensive and lacks SD slot, I'd prefer probably any of the above mentioned


----------



## MBurns2 (Nov 12, 2014)

p-walker said:


> I'm pretty sure you lose warranty for every phone if u do not unroot it before u send it in.
> But as far as I know only Samsung uses flash counter or even irreversible Knox counters in phones so that they can see if someone flashed a custom rom. Haven't read from any other company doing that.
> Means if I can unroot a phone without leaving traces for the warranty service I'm fine with that.
> Of course if my phone completely breaks and I have to send it in without being able to unroot it there's always a chance they will notice my custom roms unfortunately.
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry i haven't had any motorola but for rooting a Motorola device you need a code from motorola, right?  so the effects is the same of Samsung knox


----------



## griffin_1 (Nov 12, 2014)

griffin_1 said:


> Okay, so i have been waiting for new phones but not many phones that i found interesting and i need to retire my s3.
> 
> ...
> 
> What do you suggest, s5 or g3? I having a tough time deciding.

Click to collapse



Anyone?I really need to make a decision very soon, actually wanted to order it today, and im still not 100% sure on which


----------



## p-walker (Nov 12, 2014)

MBurns2 said:


> sorry i haven't had any motorola but for rooting a Motorola device you need a code from motorola, right?  so the effects is the same of Samsung knox

Click to collapse



thx for the hint, I didnt actually know much about locket bootloaders as my recent phones(S1, S3 min) didnt have locke bootloades. 
But I read now that most phones today do have locked bootloaders.
So it's true that u lose the manufacturer's guarantee after unlocking the bootloader(at least for motorola) but acutally here in Germany/Europe we have a 2 year warranty from the dealer(where u buy the phone) enforced by law. So if some parts of my phone stop working I first contact my dealer anyway and unlocking/rooting a phone apparently doesn't affect that warranty as far as I know now.

Damn didnt know that locke bootloaders are such a big thing nowadays...
Well I guess the dealer warranty should be enough as the manufacurers guarantee will not help me much anyway


----------



## Planterz (Nov 12, 2014)

griffin_1 said:


> Anyone?I really need to make a decision very soon, actually wanted to order it today, and im still not 100% sure on which

Click to collapse



Flip a coin. They're both great, and they both have advantages over the other. G3 has an extra gig of RAM, bigger, higher def screen, dual screen. The S5 has a prettier AMOLED screen, waterproofness, USB 3.0 connectivity and charging, and a better camera. Both have IR blasters, removable batteries, and microSD card slots.

Personally I'd go with the Sony Xperia Z3.


----------



## griffin_1 (Nov 12, 2014)

Thank you.
I think im going to go with the s5. Im afraid i would have some of the problems some users had with their g3 and the screen on the s5 is brighter.
The z3 is also a good phone, but it ends up being more expensive (probably because its a new release)


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 12, 2014)

griffin_1 said:


> Thank you.
> I think im going to go with the s5. Im afraid i would have some of the problems some users had with their g3 and the screen on the s5 is brighter.
> The z3 is also a good phone, but it ends up being more expensive (probably because its a new release)

Click to collapse



You make a good decision:
Samsung Galaxy S5 - Solid choice but not for the spec fanatic because TW hog down the RAM with all the bloatware, but the hardware is so good that you won't really experience lags.
Xperia Z3: Sony thinks they are premium but their phones are for me not worth the price.
LG G3: for me it doesn't feel stable.

I personally would go for HTC One M8 or Droid turbo ( US Only )


----------



## griffin_1 (Nov 12, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> You make a good decision:
> Samsung Galaxy S5 - Solid choice but not for the spec fanatic because TW hog down the RAM with all the bloatware, but the hardware is so good that you won't really experience lags.
> Xperia Z3: Sony thinks they are premium but their phones are for me not worth the price.
> LG G3: for me it doesn't feel stable.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks!
I actually would have picked an m8 if it wasn't for the camera, other than low-light, it not consistent and a lot of sample pics didn't look good. Im not in the US so i can't get the Turbo, but its a great device from what i have seen.
The z3, it was the most expensive of them all and i have read a lot of people complaining of self cracking glass and if it doesn't self-crack, its still glass and more fragile.
The g3 seems good, but then there are some big issues that people mention and the ui is still not as smooth, don't know if its a software problem or if its hardware because of the bigger res screen.

Hopefully i will be happy with the s5 and they improve on the lag or even make a google play edition with lollipop, that would probably make the s5 fly


----------



## Planterz (Nov 12, 2014)

griffin_1 said:


> Thank you.
> I think im going to go with the s5. Im afraid i would have some of the problems some users had with their g3 and the screen on the s5 is brighter.
> The z3 is also a good phone, but it ends up being more expensive (probably because its a new release)

Click to collapse



If price is a concern, check out the Xperia Z2. You can get them for ~$450, and it's still a heck of a phone, even if it is (half) a generation behind. I'm not trying to push Sony products on you, I'm just listing alternative options, since you're waffling between 2 others.


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 12, 2014)

griffin_1 said:


> Thanks!
> I actually would have picked an m8 if it wasn't for the camera, other than low-light, it not consistent and a lot of sample pics didn't look good. Im not in the US so i can't get the Turbo, but its a great device from what i have seen.
> The z3, it was the most expensive of them all and i have read a lot of people complaining of self cracking glass and if it doesn't self-crack, its still glass and more fragile.
> The g3 seems good, but then there are some big issues that people mention and the ui is still not as smooth, don't know if its a software problem or if its hardware because of the bigger res screen.
> ...

Click to collapse



You can enjoy your S5 the best and the simple by flashing a debloated TW rom.
And there is now an lollipop update and it's really beautiful.


----------



## griffin_1 (Nov 12, 2014)

Planterz said:


> If price is a concern, check out the Xperia Z2. You can get them for ~$450, and it's still a heck of a phone, even if it is (half) a generation behind. I'm not trying to push Sony products on you, I'm just listing alternative options, since you're waffling between 2 others.

Click to collapse



My carrier got the z3 and they still have the z2 listed under their phones but no stock. I didn't considered the z2 mostly because of the issues i read and seen in photos, especially self cracking screen/back and overheating. People said that happened more in the first batches of phones, but i never know what i get and would always be fearful that would happen and it seems that Sony wasn't accepting it under warranty.
Other than that, it really was and is a phone with great specs and quality. If it wasn't those issues and also if carrier still had the z2 at a good price, i would definitly consider it.



Stuart Little said:


> You can enjoy your S5 the best and the simple by flashing a debloated TW rom.
> And there is now an lollipop update and it's really beautiful.

Click to collapse



Thanks. I have seen the lollipop video update and it didn't seem bad, tw is still very noticeable but they did adopt more from the new Android and more than lg seems to have from what i saw in videos. 
The problem with changing roms is knox, i hate that and that was one of the downsides for me. But the OS is more complete these days so i might not feel the need to root and change roms soon, but it will definitely happen after i have the phone for a month or two.


----------



## Gurushankar (Nov 12, 2014)

Moto X 2nd gen vs Nexus 5 32gb vs HTC Desire 816 (the phablet)
Or should I just get a Moto G 2nd gen?

From India! Thanks!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jayc137 (Nov 12, 2014)

@griffin_1 what about HTC One M8 Eye ?

---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 PM ----------




Gurushankar said:


> Moto X 2nd gen vs Nexus 5 32gb vs HTC Desire 816 (the phablet)
> Or should I just get a Moto G 2nd gen?
> 
> From India! Thanks!
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for Moto X2.


----------



## Gurushankar (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks a lot! But isn't the Moto X2 coming with a 16gb? Or will that be sufficient for normal moderate use?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## griffin_1 (Nov 12, 2014)

akiratoriyama said:


> @griffin_1 what about HTC One M8 Eye ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The m8 eye would be great. Unfortunately, they only released it in certain markets and mine isn't one of them =/ I don't know why and the camera with its low resolution for today standards and not always great outdoor perfomanceis what people complain about it the most, so they could have done what Sony has been doing and this year would release and upgrade to their early flagship. 
I think it would do well, but they must have had their reasons.


----------



## kunalra (Nov 12, 2014)

So it's a request to m8 developers or anyone who wants to help. I have HTC one e8 and we are enjoying
 Literally no development.So any advice will be appreciated.
Sent from my HTC One_E8 dual sim


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 12, 2014)

Gurushankar said:


> Thanks a lot! But isn't the Moto X2 coming with a 16gb? Or will that be sufficient for normal moderate use?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



16GB is too small bro


----------



## Gurushankar (Nov 12, 2014)

Okay, what do you suggest then? Nexus 5 32GB or otg expansion devices?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 12, 2014)

Gurushankar said:


> Okay, what do you suggest then? Nexus 5 32GB or otg expansion devices?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



N5 32 GB defenitly


----------



## Planterz (Nov 13, 2014)

Gurushankar said:


> Okay, what do you suggest then? Nexus 5 32GB or otg expansion devices?

Click to collapse



I'd recommend the LG G2 over the Nexus 5 unless you absolutely need everything the Nexus offers when it comes to ROMs/kernels. Better camera, bigger screen, bigger battery. Same price.


----------



## Gurushankar (Nov 13, 2014)

Which has better camera, all those things? And do you mean X2?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kamranhaghighi (Nov 13, 2014)

*Help me make a discussion*

I can't decide ! maybe i should wait for 810, or buy nexus 6 or... 
Here's what i want:
1. Good and possibly big screen
2. Being able to run latest games
3. Don't care much about battery but bigger = better 
4. Want to keep it for long ! unless some mind blowing phone comes
5. I want OTG!
6. I don't use much space ! even the 16gb nexus 4 seems enough for me 
7. I don't care about camera even one bit ;P don't care if it doesn't even have camera 
8. I don't care about thickness and size of the phone, i got huge pockets 
9. If it gets damaged there are no places that i can repair it here :| (almost)

so, my current list is this:
1. Nexus 6
2. Z ultra (3 or 2 or new one )
3. Waiting for 64-bit 810

what happens if i get 32-bit now? what kind of things i won't be able to do? 

can you recommend me anything else or tell me to wait or get nexus 6?

also, i have money, but im saving for future so im on a budget  (i mean im willing to spend as long as its absolutely worth it!)

sorry for long post


----------



## slayvus (Nov 13, 2014)

Looking for a new tablet to replace my TF700. I was looking at the Shield Tablet, but I have a couple questions.

1) How is the rotation speed of the screen? I saw a video comparing it to a N7'13 and the Shield was slower by like 2-3 seconds on screen rotating. Has this been fixed?

2) How is the storage and RAM speed of the Shield? My biggest complaint with the TF700 was the slow storage speeds and it slowing to a crawl when updating apps in the Play store.


----------



## doubledragon5 (Nov 14, 2014)

Looking at new phones but not sure which to get. Iphone 6+ or google nexus 6. From what i have been told the iphone can connect to more LTE bands than any other phone. I have Sprint so that is a plus. My Note 3 sucks in this aspect, so how will the Nexus 6 fair in this aspect. I was told by a tech, if you have issues with the Note 3, you will be far worse with the Note 4 which is the phone I was going to buy. A article I read puts the Iphone 6 way a head of the Nexus 6 on every function accept Ui wise.


----------



## cj ryderzz (Nov 14, 2014)

Guys how is the new moto x
Sent from my GT-I8262 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 14, 2014)

doubledragon5 said:


> Looking at new phones but not sure which to get. Iphone 6+ or google nexus 6. From what i have been told the iphone can connect to more LTE bands than any other phone. I have Sprint so that is a plus. My Note 3 sucks in this aspect, so how will the Nexus 6 fair in this aspect. I was told by a tech, if you have issues with the Note 3, you will be far worse with the Note 4 which is the phone I was going to buy. A article I read puts the Iphone 6 way a head of the Nexus 6 on every function accept Ui wise.

Click to collapse



If I was you, than I would go for the iPhone 6+, it's beautiful


----------



## icanttinkofaname (Nov 14, 2014)

Hey everyone. I'm looking to purchase a tablet for myself, but I can't decide which one. I'm not looking to spend too much, so i narrowed it down to theLenovo s8 or the Tesco Hudl 2.. They're both similarly spec'd, so I can't decide. I've heard the hudl gets very hot and the battery is poor, but the s8 doen't have a micro hdmi. which makes me ask, does the lenovo have MHL capabilities through the micro usb port? If yes, is it rootable (xposed/remove bloat).


Thanks for all your help.


----------



## MAD DEVIL (Nov 14, 2014)

cj ryderzz said:


> Guys how is the new moto x
> Sent from my GT-I8262 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Fast, brilliant, beautiful


----------



## Roseysdaddy (Nov 14, 2014)

Christmas shopping for a couple tablets for the kiddos for school.  Wish list would look something like:

1) Bigger than 7' screen
2) Android or Windows, doesnt matter.  If android, preferably something that there is an active community making roms
3) Not really interested in the nexus 9
4) Sub $300 each, if possible.

ANy suggestions are welcome.  I know my way around xda for phones, but im completely lost on the tablet market.


----------



## Planterz (Nov 14, 2014)

Roseysdaddy said:


> Christmas shopping for a couple tablets for the kiddos for school.  Wish list would look something like:
> 
> 1) Bigger than 7' screen
> 2) Android or Windows, doesnt matter.  If android, preferably something that there is an active community making roms
> ...

Click to collapse



LG G Pad 8.3. Not nearly as much as the Nexus 7 in terms of custom ROMs, but there's a few. Good hardware, perfect size, affordable price.


----------



## Synozix (Nov 14, 2014)

Heya,

I have a friend who wants a tablet and has specific needs (they refuse to get a laptop or anything else). They want to be able to run Microsoft Access and Visual Basic on it which although I am good with technology I do not dabble in this field for tablets. I have done various searches on Google but no solid answers for a good product in her price range.

There is a Linx tablet for around £150 which has Windows 8.1 and Office 365 subscription but does not have Microsoft Access I believe. Is there an alternative to combat the programs she would like to run above and within a £100-200 price range if possible.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Umbardacil (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi

In the close future I would change my good old O4XHD to something new. 

Here's what I would like it to have:
- European LTE band 
- good camera
- if only internal storage then 64GB, else SD card slot needed 
- optical image stabilization would be nice
- around 5" screen size
- android onboard,  but not necessary
- non-plastic case would be nice

I would like to spend around 550-600 US dollars. Any suggestions? 
My personal fav  right now are OnePlus One and Xiaomi Mi4. I think I'll give a chance to one of these Chinese toys  any comments,  especially with links would be welcome  

Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## doubledragon5 (Nov 15, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> If I was you, than I would go for the iPhone 6+, it's beautiful

Click to collapse



I'm leaning towards it for sure.. My only issue, I like complete control of my phone, which the Nexus like other androids seem to provide... So far none of the local stores even have it on display yet.. I want to see and feel what it looks like.. Plus anyone here with a previous Nexus phone, (Sprint) can be able to tell my  how you service has been? LTE and Call goes.. The only reason and only reason to look at the Iphone 6 right now, is that it can connect to more LTE towers better than any other phone, as I have been told.. My wife already has it coming, but I'm still not sure.. I was doing a comparing on about 10 different devices, including the HTC line of phones...


----------



## ghua (Nov 15, 2014)

my wife had samsung galaxy s2, s3 and now she is going to get s5


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 15, 2014)

ghua said:


> my wife had samsung galaxy s2, s3 and now she is going to get s5

Click to collapse



Thanks for sharing  [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## xexux (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi, which handset should i get?

I want:

1) Great reception, i live in low reception area so, my biggest concern is its reception, it should be top notch. 
2) KitKat, preferable OS
3) Dual Core, atleast
4) 1GB ram, atleast
5) Amoled/IPS, screen
6) Screen size, 4.5+ inch atleast, less bezels preferable
7) Good battery, Camera
8) Audio Quality, Top Notch, audiophile here. previous handset= Nexus S+ Voodoo
9) Price= 300-400 $, max hard limit.

Bands which work here: 3g=2100, 4g=1800, 2g=900/1800. 4g is not must, i only want 2g, 3g connectivity.

Please help.


----------



## immy28 (Nov 15, 2014)

Which is good in 10-15k ? 
My daily use is hard .. ! Which one is good for moding and rom... 

Sent from my phone.


----------



## cj ryderzz (Nov 15, 2014)

The new Samsung galaxy grand prime is good..HTC 816..moto.x..and the flagship killer One plus one too

Sent from my GT-I8262 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 04:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:28 PM ----------

But I would suggest you go for Samsung Galaxy s4 mini..its a good phone.but the only problem is its running the android 4.2.2 and Samsung has not yet said anything about updates to it.that's the only problem..but in all its a fantastic phone...its so fast and has less ram usage.. You can always update it to kikat by installing CM 11..
Sent from my GT-I8262 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NOOK!E (Nov 15, 2014)

immy28 said:


> Which is good in 10-15k ?
> My daily use is hard .. ! Which one is good for moding and rom...
> 
> Sent from my phone.

Click to collapse



I'd go with either the Moto X or the OnePlus One. They both have fabulous performance and have a very active development community.

:good:


----------



## immy28 (Nov 15, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> I'd go with either the Moto X or the OnePlus One. They both have fabulous performance and have a very active development community.
> 
> :good:

Click to collapse



Moto x is 30+k bro ... i say under 15k

Sent from my Ktouch A15 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xexux (Nov 15, 2014)

Which one should i get considering poor reception of area? My range is 300-400 US $.

By poor i mean, 1-2 signal at maximum poor with no calls and text messaging on Nexus S. Have tried changing handsets, its related to coverage, and i doubt it will  be resolved soon.


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 15, 2014)

immy28 said:


> Which is good in 10-15k ?
> My daily use is hard .. ! Which one is good for moding and rom...
> 
> Sent from my phone.

Click to collapse



Which currency?


----------



## D4rkD4ni (Nov 15, 2014)

[Q] Samsung Gear or Gear fit?

Guys can you help me decide I'm really stuck don't know which to get.


----------



## immy28 (Nov 16, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> Which currency?

Click to collapse



Indian.

Sent from my Ktouch A15 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeanPhoenix (Nov 16, 2014)

Maybe Buy Nexus 6 is you need. 5.9 inch , 2.5K. Easy to Mobility~:victory:


----------



## prateek57 (Nov 16, 2014)

What i want from a phone is: 

1.very good battery backup 
2.great camera during night (as I party too much)
3.Should Run Smoothly on day to day working and only a few games(as I don't play much games)
4.good looks front specially (not so important)

personally I've shortlisted 2 handsets: *Samsung Galaxy S5 & Sony Xperia Z3 compact *

Other options can also be considered 

screen size is not an issue for me...anything above 4.5" would do....(but no phone above 5.5" ....or what we generally call them phablets)

Price: should be below 45000

what phone would you suggest in INDIA?


----------



## eNVy (Nov 16, 2014)

Hai guys,
Looking for a new phone under 15K. Have an iPhone 4s, but not a fan of Apple. I want an android phone with a good camera(primary: >=8MP, secondary: >=1.5MP) under 15K. What are your suggestions ?


----------



## Active09 (Nov 16, 2014)

Sony Xperia Z3? Or wait for the Z4?

Sent from my LT30p using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Nov 16, 2014)

Active09 said:


> Sony Xperia Z3? Or wait for the Z4?
> 
> Sent from my LT30p using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



The Z3 is a beast, but the Z4 is Godzilla. If the rumored specs are true, anyway. 5.5" QHD screen, Snapdragon 810 (64 bit), and 4 freaking gigs of RAM. Assuming Sony sticks with their 6 month release cycle, I think you'd be disappointed if you bought the Z3 and only a few months from now the Z4 came out. Unless you don't want a phone that big.


----------



## prateek57 (Nov 17, 2014)

*Samsung Galaxy S5 & Sony Xperia Z3 compact*

What i want from a phone is: 

1.very good battery backup 
2.great camera during night (as I party too much)
3.Should Run Smoothly on day to day working and only a few games(as I don't play much games)
4.good looks front specially (not so important)

personally I've shortlisted 2 handsets: Samsung Galaxy S5 & Sony Xperia Z3 compact 

Other options can also be considered 

screen size is not an issue for me...anything above 4.5" would do....(but no phone above 5.5" ....or what we generally call them phablets)

Price: should be below 45000

what phone would you suggest in INDIA?


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 17, 2014)

Help me decide to choose my next phone: 
Galaxy S5 or Galaxy Alpha both will be bundled with an Samsung Tablet ( Galaxy Tab 3 7" Lite ) .


----------



## leokook (Nov 17, 2014)

*Z1 Compact or Nexus 5 32 GB?*

I want suggestions on what should i buy Z1 Compact or Nexus 5 32 GB?


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 18, 2014)

leokook said:


> I want suggestions on what should i buy Z1 Compact or Nexus 5 32 GB?

Click to collapse



Nexus 5 32GB ( Android L )


----------



## Planterz (Nov 18, 2014)

leokook said:


> I want suggestions on what should i buy Z1 Compact or Nexus 5 32 GB?

Click to collapse



Unless you need the complete freedom of what the Nexus 5 offers, I'd recommend the LG G2 over it. It should cost the same as the Nexus 5, whether you buy new or used, and the camera is a lot better and the battery is much bigger. There's still plenty of custom ROMs and kernels and such development for the LG G2, just not as much as the Nexus 5 (but what does?).

Nothing wrong with the Z1 Compact, but it's much smaller. Only you can decide if that's a good thing for you or not.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Umbardacil (Nov 18, 2014)

Umbardacil said:


> Hi
> 
> In the close future I would change my good old O4XHD to something new.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nobody has any comments for my request?  C'mon guys - help me a little bit here! 

Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Tarts5 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi,

Is there any difference in different smartphones signal strenght? I am looking for a phone that picks up great 3G signal, any brands or specific models I should prefer or avoid instead?
Pretty much looking for a phone with:
- strong 3G signal
- above average battery
- around 250EUR max. (300 is too much)

Any help is appreciated


----------



## icanttinkofaname (Nov 18, 2014)

Tarts5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there any difference in different smartphones signal strenght? I am looking for a phone that picks up great 3G signal, any brands or specific models I should prefer or avoid instead?
> Pretty much looking for a phone with:
> ...

Click to collapse



Signal is dependent on the network and where you live, not the phone. Most operators have a coverage checker, pick one that has good coverage of the places you're likely to be most often. 

Battery is largely usage/app dependant. I have a HTC One (m7) and I don't get the same life as other owners of the same phone, because I'd consider myself a heavy user. Most phones nowadays can last the day. If it's that important, look at the mAh for the phone's battery. Higher is bigger battery. 

The only major constraint is your budget. Pick one that you like that's affordable.


----------



## magicalan (Nov 19, 2014)

Nexus 6 or HTC One M8 

I just changed from Sprint to Tmobile...AND I CANT DECIDE!  I love the aluminum body on the M8..but I kinda like the screen on the nexus 6 :crying:


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 19, 2014)

magicalan said:


> Nexus 6 or HTC One M8
> 
> I just changed from Sprint to Tmobile...AND I CANT DECIDE!  I love the aluminum body on the M8..but I kinda like the screen on the nexus 6 :crying:

Click to collapse



Really hard choice, if you are interested like me in beautiful screens than go for N6


----------



## pokrajac (Nov 19, 2014)

magicalan said:


> Nexus 6 or HTC One M8
> 
> I just changed from Sprint to Tmobile...AND I CANT DECIDE!  I love the aluminum body on the M8..but I kinda like the screen on the nexus 6 :crying:

Click to collapse



I think that you should get Nexus 6.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 19, 2014)

I assume you guy's already saw the Android powered Nokia tablet? It's amazing! I already have a tablet so i won't buy it... But i recommend everyone this high res speedy tablet 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## jutas593 (Nov 19, 2014)

What phone should I buy for around 200eur. I'm thinking about Moto G 2nd, or What can you offer? Please i need answers with argument, i want play few games Hd, Watch HD films.


----------



## D4rkD4ni (Nov 19, 2014)

Is it worth spending money on an iPad Mini 1 right now?


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 19, 2014)

jutas593 said:


> What phone should I buy for around 200eur. I'm thinking about Moto G 2nd, or What can you offer? Please i need answers with argument, i want play few games Hd, Watch HD films.

Click to collapse




- Blu Life One
- Moto G 2nd generation
- Maybe some 'Wiko' phones.




Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## alejoar (Nov 19, 2014)

My phone company offered me 240 euros ($300) to get any phone I want. What would you get?

I was thinking the Moto G (2014) but I just found out it only comes in 8 GB here, and I wanted at least 16 GB for storage. Also, the Moto G is €60 under the limit, maybe there's something better out there.

Any recommendations?

PS/edit: I have a €30 budget I could put on top of the initial 240


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 19, 2014)

alejoar said:


> My phone company offered me 240 euros ($300) to get any phone I want. What would you get?
> 
> I was thinking the Moto G (2014) but I just found out it only comes in 8 GB here, and I wanted at least 16 GB for storage. Also, the Moto G is €60 under the limit, maybe there's something better out there.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Since you work for the company why do you don't invest some of your month salary? 
Get for €375 euro the HTC One M7 
Otherwise i'll recommend the OPO 269€ wait a couple of months and get the OPO for 269€ 16GB version


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## alejoar (Nov 19, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> Since you work for the company why do you don't invest some of your month salary?
> Get for €375 euro the HTC One M7
> Otherwise i'll recommend the OPO 269€ wait a couple of months and get the OPO for 269€ 16GB version
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't work for the company..

Can you be more specific? model name?


----------



## D4rkD4ni (Nov 19, 2014)

Someone mind answering my question?


----------



## me_is_rushin (Nov 19, 2014)

Need help deciding on a tablet. 

A little backstory I have owned a 10.1" Lenovo around android 4.1 days. And then last year I bought a nexus 7. I sold the lenovo after a few months and the Nexus after less than a month. I don't use the tablets enough to justify the price.

However, I am in the market for a new one. This time with very specific needs. I am going to have it sit in my living room and use it for web browsing and maybe some chromecasting. I don't care about horsepower, build quality, screen res, games, etc. Looking for something around $50. I know there are a crap load of tablets in this range usually about 7". Custom roms are nice, but not important. Root would be great however.


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 19, 2014)

alejoar said:


> I don't work for the company..
> 
> 
> 
> Can you be more specific? model name?

Click to collapse




The manufacturer's site speaks for itself, oneplus.net


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (Nov 19, 2014)

D4rkD4ni said:


> Is it worth spending money on an iPad Mini 1 right now?

Click to collapse





D4rkD4ni said:


> Someone mind answering my question?

Click to collapse



That would depend on the price. If you can get it for really, really cheap, then sure. But if you're buying full retail, my answer would be "hell no!". The iPad Mini 1 has a craptacular screen. 162ppi? Is this 2010? I won't get in to iOS vs Android right now, but if you want an iPad Mini, get the Mini 2 or the Mini 3 (because why not pay $100 more for a fingerprint scanner?).


----------



## ahawlery (Nov 19, 2014)

Hello all, 
I've had a note 3 for a year and few months now. I loved it at first, but touchwizz is just too annoying for me. I traded my first note 3 for a galaxy s5 for some reason, I thought it would be better. It's not, I just hate touchwizz too much to appreciate any samsung phone. I can't root the devices either, so I've had enough of samsung phones. 
Now I'm stuck, because I have no idea which phone I should buy. I'd love the Motorola Droid Turbo(mainly because of the battery!), but it's not available in the Netherlands (and it won't be any time soon). 
And as for the note 4, nexus 6 and other new devices, they're an overkill for me, honestly. I don't need a UHD display, it just drains battery. 
So what I want in my new phone is the following: 
Good (removable preferred, in case the battery dies) battery (my note 3's battery sucked after like 3 months, it was touchwizz' fault. I only got like 3-4 hours SOT). 
smooth performance
decent camera 
regular updates (or rootable, so I can update it myself) 
4g support, as I have a 4g contract 

I've looked at the HTC one m8, motorla moto x (2nd gen), nexus 5, nexus 6, note 4, lg g3 and OPO. I don't like any of them(see reasons above), but maybe one of you can convince me to buy one of these anyway or maybe you've got another suggestion for me. 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## MiyagiSan (Nov 20, 2014)

jutas593 said:


> What phone should I buy for around 200eur. I'm thinking about Moto G 2nd, or What can you offer? Please i need answers with argument, i want play few games Hd, Watch HD films.

Click to collapse



Since you looking at the Moto G already, how about the Moto X for $230 plus shipping?

---------- Post added at 04:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 AM ----------




alejoar said:


> My phone company offered me 240 euros ($300) to get any phone I want. What would you get?
> 
> I was thinking the Moto G (2014) but I just found out it only comes in 8 GB here, and I wanted at least 16 GB for storage. Also, the Moto G is €60 under the limit, maybe there's something better out there.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How about a Moto X for $230 plus shipping?

---------- Post added at 04:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:24 AM ----------




immy28 said:


> Which is good in 10-15k ?
> My daily use is hard .. ! Which one is good for moding and rom...
> 
> Sent from my phone.

Click to collapse





manutdrds said:


> Hai guys,
> Looking for a new phone under 15K. Have an iPhone 4s, but not a fan of Apple. I want an android phone with a good camera(primary: >=8MP, secondary: >=1.5MP) under 15K. What are your suggestions ?

Click to collapse



If you can stretch to 18k, you can have the Moto X 1st gen if you hurry.... 
- Good for modding and rom? :good:
- Android with good camera? :good:


----------



## nagasundaramece (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi... I am new.... I don't know how to install a custom rom. Plz help me to do

Sent from my ST21i2 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 20, 2014)

this may help....
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2774602

"all i can really do is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## nagasundaramece (Nov 20, 2014)

I am having xpeeia tipo... I have rooted my phone. Cwm also installed.. What is the next step

Sent from my ST21i2 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 20, 2014)

i would make a backup of current ROM in cwm. go to your device model's thread , download a ROM and flash it. make sure to read the OP in case of any special instructions.

"all i can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

---------- Post added at 06:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 AM ----------

apologies for off topic mods. please move these post as necessary.
ty.

"all i can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## nagasundaramece (Nov 20, 2014)

My phone memory is just 756 mb and it is almost full.Bse what's app and facebook installed in phone memory.other app moved to internal. This two I can't. It shows "move to internal" in hide condition.plz help me to move and increase my phone memory.

Sent from my ST21i2 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 21, 2014)

allright  about time to replace my trusty S3. sniffle. sniffle.
am leaning hard between the S5 and LGg3.
anyone care to help sway me one way or the other ? any news/opinions/thoughts greatly appreciated. :good:

err on the side of kindness


----------



## Planterz (Nov 21, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> allright  about time to replace my trusty S3. sniffle. sniffle.
> am leaning hard between the S5 and LGg3.

Click to collapse



Of those 2, I'd go with the G3, as long as it's the version with 32GB storage and 3GB RAM. Easily rootable, TWRP, no KNOX BS, pretty future-proof.


----------



## SnowJim (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi,

I have a Samsung S3 LTE today and Im tired of the old software. It would be fine if I could install a custom rom(with new version of android) but there is none stabel for this modell and will probably not be any.

I like Android stock and the fact to get the newest software even if the phone is a couple of yers, so Nexus 5 and Nexus 6 looks to be great choises, I do however have some problems with them : 

*Nexus 5*, "old"-ish and not a top phone in build qulity or camera. Its a okay phone, not much more.

*Nexus 6*, probably way to big for me.

So if none of them is the way to go, what phone to choose? I need to be able to get updated Android even if the phone is a couple of years old so this means that it should be possible to install stable custom roms. Maybe the Moto X 2014? Any suggestions?


----------



## Planterz (Nov 21, 2014)

SnowJim said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Samsung S3 LTE today and Im tired of the old software. It would be fine if I could install a custom rom(with new version of android) but there is none stabel for this modell and will probably not be any.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you're in to flashing custom ROMs, the OnePlus One is fantastic...if you can get one. The LG G2 is basically a Nexus 5 with a bigger battery and better camera, although the amount of development isn't as expansive (but still significant). The Moto X 2014 is a hell of a phone, but it's too new for much in the way of custom development.


----------



## SnowJim (Nov 21, 2014)

Planterz said:


> If you're in to flashing custom ROMs, the OnePlus One is fantastic...if you can get one. The LG G2 is basically a Nexus 5 with a bigger battery and better camera, although the amount of development isn't as expansive (but still significant). The Moto X 2014 is a hell of a phone, but it's too new for much in the way of custom development.

Click to collapse



One of my friends got a OnePlus One, it seems nice but the its not a top of the line phone if I got it right?

How does LG G2 work? Have LG released the software so there is stable alternative roms to use?


----------



## Planterz (Nov 21, 2014)

SnowJim said:


> One of my friends got a OnePlus One, it seems nice but the its not a top of the line phone if I got it right?

Click to collapse



Sure it is.



> How does LG G2 work? Have LG released the software so there is stable alternative roms to use?

Click to collapse



The hardware of the G2 is slightly dated, but it's still extremely competent and capable of anything you'll want it to do, and for a long time. Custom ROMs and kernels are available. If you want to remain with stock, 5.0 is probably in the not-so-distant future from LG.


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 21, 2014)

SnowJim said:


> One of my friends got a OnePlus One, it seems nice but the its not a top of the line phone if I got it right?
> 
> How does LG G2 work? Have LG released the software so there is stable alternative roms to use?

Click to collapse



You can find the phone in the mid range market but it has specs in the high end market.
The pros about the phones are:
- High quality camera
- Good CPU and RAM
- Low price

The cons are:
- bad customer support


----------



## Umbardacil (Nov 21, 2014)

nagasundaramece said:


> I am having xpeeia tipo... I have rooted my phone. Cwm also installed.. What is the next step
> 
> Sent from my ST21i2 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I do not think that this is the right place to ask about it.  This thread is about advising people, who want to buy new phone  (myself for example)  not for asking for help regarding custom ROM flashing.  Google right thread man!  Jeeez - is there any moderator of the thread anyway? 

Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:50 PM ----------




Planterz said:


> Sure it is.
> 
> 
> 
> The hardware of the G2 is slightly dated, but it's still extremely competent and capable of anything you'll want it to do, and for a long time. Custom ROMs and kernels are available. If you want to remain with stock, 5.0 is probably in the not-so-distant future from LG.

Click to collapse



I would be not so sure about it  I've got  O4XHD and I need to say that without unlocked bootloader and root I could kiss any major update bye bye  Including KitKat too. 

Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## SnowJim (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks for your feed back.

Phones usally gets software updates for about 18-24 months but I suspect that there is phones that might get software updates far longer.

From what I heard(Im a noob on this) the "drivers" for the Nexus 5 is released so custom roms could get pretty stable. This should mean that its possible that the phone will get new Android version for a longer period of time even if Google not releses any special update for it. Is this correct?

OnePlus One runns on CM11 S and it is said that this version is vary sable? right? This should mean that CM allready got good "drivers" for the OnePlus One and CM is known to release updated Android versions to older phones. Could this mean that the OnePlus One will have a longer lifespan then other phones like Samsung, HTC and Sony?

I could probably have my Samsung S3 LTE for at least 1 year extra if there was a software update for it, for example KitKat and Android L but this will probably never happen and the Samsung Stock Android 4.3 is nut fun at all  What Im saying is that the hardware of my Samsung S3 could leave for another year at least but its the software that drags it down.


----------



## Planterz (Nov 21, 2014)

SnowJim said:


> Thanks for your feed back.
> 
> Phones usally gets software updates for about 18-24 months but I suspect that there is phones that might get software updates far longer.
> 
> From what I heard(Im a noob on this) the "drivers" for the Nexus 5 is released so custom roms could get pretty stable. This should mean that its possible that the phone will get new Android version for a longer period of time even if Google not releses any special update for it. Is this correct?

Click to collapse



"Drivers" isn't the right word, I think you're thinking of source code. And yes, Google makes their source codes available. The Nexus 4 is 2 years old, and it's getting the 5.0 Lollipop update, so it's safe to assume that the Nexus 5 will be up to date for a good long time.



> OnePlus One runns on CM11 S and it is said that this version is vary sable? right? This should mean that CM allready got good "drivers" for the OnePlus One and CM is known to release updated Android versions to older phones. Could this mean that the OnePlus One will have a longer lifespan then other phones like Samsung, HTC and Sony?

Click to collapse



CM11S has its issues, many have been fixed. The OPO is also basically a Nexus-like device, so custom third party development is very active. This phone will have a long lifespan.



> I could probably have my Samsung S3 LTE for at least 1 year extra if there was a software update for it, for example KitKat and Android L but this will probably never happen and the Samsung Stock Android 4.3 is nut fun at all  What Im saying is that the hardware of my Samsung S3 could leave for another year at least but its the software that drags it down.

Click to collapse



I don't know what specific model you have, but there are 4.4 KK ROMs available for Galaxy S3s. You just have to be willing to take the plunge to install a custom OS on your phone.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Nov 22, 2014)

SnowJim said:


> I could probably have my Samsung S3 LTE for at least 1 year extra if there was a software update for it, for example KitKat and Android L but this will probably never happen and the Samsung Stock Android 4.3 is nut fun at all  What Im saying is that the hardware of my Samsung S3 could leave for another year at least but its the software that drags it down.

Click to collapse



This is why we advocate paying particular attention to the following before you buy a device:
  - unlocked booloaders (or unlock_able_ at least),
  - whether or not a device can be rooted
  - availability of custom roms (or likely availability for new devices - prefer Qualcomm, avoid Exynos/MediaTek/etc is a good maxim _for now_)
  - avoiding carrier devices in general as they are most likely to be locked down (not always the case - for instance T-Mob in US)

If we all did this, manufacturers would increasingly start to offer devices that suit us and work for us. Not for themselves.

---------- Post added at 04:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 AM ----------




Planterz said:


> "Drivers" isn't the right word, I think you're thinking of source code. And yes, Google makes their source codes available. The Nexus 4 is 2 years old, and it's getting the 5.0 Lollipop update, so it's safe to assume that the Nexus 5 will be up to date for a good long time.

Click to collapse



The issue isn't always AOSP source code (although that can be a very useful roadmap) but what was called _"drivers"_. If you have the manufacturer-provided AOSP source to say Jellybean for a device, the source is accompanied by lots of binary blobs loosely referred to as _drivers_ that interface with the hardware or, implement proprietary functionality that is needed by some system or app. So, you're good. You can use the source as a roadmap to port jellybean versions of CyanogenMod, Omni, PA or whatever to that device.

Then along come KitKat and with it perhaps a change in the API used to talk to some of these "drivers". Your device is not getting a KitKat build so, no new set of driver blobs. Without source code to the existing jellybean drivers, you have a problem that the availability of KitKat AOSP source for another device isn't going to help fix (unless that device is very closely related - hence the supremacy of Qualcomm for custom roms, Nexus devices use them).

As for how this "drivers" issue might affect _real_ even Nexus devices, think about the Nexus 4's _still on-going_ LTE or no-LTE debacle....or Samsung's ANT+ or no ANT+ on the S3/S4 episode.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 22, 2014)

ok, leaning hard towards the LGg3 (to replace my S3),
all comments/concerns welcome.:thumbup:

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## MiyagiSan (Nov 22, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> ok, leaning hard towards the LGg3 (to replace my S3),
> all comments/concerns welcome.:thumbup:

Click to collapse



LG G3 rather than Galaxy S5 to replace your Galxy S3 because.....?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 22, 2014)

S model, i hear is going to go to Fmodel (or someting like that) and ready to move on from samsung. 

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## MiyagiSan (Nov 22, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> S model, i hear is going to go to Fmodel (or someting like that) and ready to move on from samsung.
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



Interesting.

I asked because, of the two, the LG G3 seems to offer less functional reasons to choose it over the Galaxy S5. The S5 offers water/dust resistance and the neat battery-saving black/white screen mode. Plus user-removable battery - useful if you like to keep a device for years or just to have extra batteries to hand.

Don't like Samsung's treatment of it's better informed users (secretive/dismissive, no support for developers, knox warranty bull****) but, I am pragmatic and will buy one of their devices if doing so is to my benefit.


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 22, 2014)

SnowJim said:


> Thanks for your feed back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Iphone runs longer


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## MiyagiSan (Nov 22, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> Iphone runs longer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Android phones with good 3rd party development and custom rom support on xda/modaco etc run longest...HTC HD2!


----------



## SnowJim (Nov 22, 2014)

MiyagiSan said:


> This is why we advocate paying particular attention to the following before you buy a device:
> - unlocked booloaders (or unlock_able_ at least),
> - whether or not a device can be rooted
> - availability of custom roms (or likely availability for new devices - prefer Qualcomm, avoid Exynos/MediaTek/etc is a good maxim _for now_)
> - avoiding carrier devices in general as they are most likely to be locked down (not always the case - for instance T-Mob in US)

Click to collapse



So what phones today offers this? Is there I list, It would be much easier to choose if there where.


----------



## D4rkD4ni (Nov 22, 2014)

i have about 245$ in hand and i wanna buy a new device but idk what to get i currently have

Samsung Galaxy S5 & Note 2
Asus Transformer TF101
PS Vita
3DS
PS4
PS3
Xbox 360
NDS Lite
iPhone 2G
HP Pavilion DV6 Laptop

im looking for something new in that price range any suggestions would be great currently got an ipad mini and ipod touch 5 in mind and they are in the price range


----------



## MiyagiSan (Nov 22, 2014)

D4rkD4ni said:


> i have about 245$ in hand and i wanna buy a new device but idk what to get i currently have
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S5 & Note 2
> Asus Transformer TF101
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure you want another device...? 

You can try selling your Note 2 and use the proceeds plus the additional funds to get a Note 4?

Or...you know...keep your money until you have a need.


----------



## D4rkD4ni (Nov 22, 2014)

MiyagiSan said:


> Sure you want another device...?
> 
> You can try selling your Note 2 and use the proceeds plus the additional funds to get a Note 4?
> 
> Or...you know...keep your money until you have a need.

Click to collapse



i actually got this money for my birthday and i so far i didnt get anything for my bday so i feel like should get something yeah know?  also i put the Ditto Note 4 rom on the Note 2 so i got all the Note 4 features on it


----------



## MiyagiSan (Nov 22, 2014)

SnowJim said:


> MiyagiSan said:
> 
> 
> > This is why we advocate paying particular attention to the following before you buy a device:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Sadly, there is no list that I know of. The list above is a good starting point for questions to ask about the phones you have on your shortlist.

Some examples (when bought unlocked and not from a carrier):
  - Google Nexus Devices
  - Any recent Sony Xperia with a Qualcomm SoC (the Acro S and M2 Aqua are cheap waterproof phones)
  - Motorola Moto X, Moto G, Moto E, Moto Maxx (not the Droid Turbo sibling - it is locked)
  - OnePlus One
  - Oppo Find 5
  - Samsung S3/S4/S5 (Qualcomm models - only specific versions of Android can be rooted check, assume Knox will be tripped)
  - LG G2/G3
  - HTC One M8
  - Android One phones (a rare example of MediaTek devices that pass the test)

This list is not complete.

---------- Post added at 05:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 PM ----------




D4rkD4ni said:


> i actually got this money for my birthday and i so far i didnt get anything for my bday so i feel like should get something yeah know?  also i put the Ditto Note 4 rom on the Note 2 so i got all the Note 4 features on it

Click to collapse



U got the money. That's better than a gift you might not like...


----------



## noonegreat (Nov 22, 2014)

*p*

Hello.
Time for me to change the phone. Now I have android and my next smartphone doesn't need to be android too. From device I require fast work and not lags. Cash I can give is around 180-250$ (140-190€). Smartphone should be new. It will be mainly for surfing on the internet so it should have a big, but not too big, screen, I want to have it in my pocket with comfort. It should also have a not bad camera, I mean, images don't need to be in great quality, but I want sharp photos taking by "trembling hands". I want the good battery too. I won't be angry if it will have a durable case.
I look forward to your proposals. Thanks.

PS: sorry for my English if I make fault.


----------



## SnowJim (Nov 23, 2014)

MiyagiSan said:


> Some examples (when bought unlocked and not from a carrier):
> - Google Nexus Devices
> - Any recent Sony Xperia with a Qualcomm SoC (the Acro S and M2 Aqua are cheap waterproof phones)
> - Motorola Moto X, Moto G, Moto E, Moto Maxx (not the Droid Turbo sibling - it is locked)
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks!!

The Sony Z3 compact lookt really nice in the store but after readint it seems to be way to fragile to last a couple of years. The OnePlus One is nice but a bit of the problem with qulity control and support. I like the Samsung S3 I got but I really dont like that its locked in, Samsung have not reased any software for the LTE so stable no custom or port roms exists and I supose its the same for the Samsung S5?

I took a look on the LG G3 and it looks really great!! but is its software really released? Will we see more custom roms for this phone? And could it live more then 2 years in software updates?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Nov 23, 2014)

SnowJim said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> The Sony Z3 compact lookt really nice in the store but after readint it seems to be way to fragile to last a couple of years. The OnePlus One is nice but a bit of the problem with qulity control and support. I like the Samsung S3 I got but I really dont like that its locked in, Samsung have not reased any software for the LTE so stable no custom or port roms exists and I supose its the same for the Samsung S5?
> 
> I took a look on the LG G3 and it looks really great!! but is its software really released? Will we see more custom roms for this phone? And could it live more then 2 years in software updates?

Click to collapse



The list is not complete but has enough on it for a significant number of people to find something to like. If you don't like the Z3, how about the S5? Or the LG G2 or G3? or the HTC M8?

Despite Samsung's hostility to it's more informed customers, the Galaxy S5 with Qualcomm SoC remains (for me) the flagship to measure others by -  water/dust-resistance, microsd slot, user-removable battery. As long as you can unlock bootoader and root the device, the sky really is the limit.

I want to love the Sony Xperia series (Sony is the most developer-friendly manufacturer imho) but, I don't much care for a "premium" glass/metal combination because they can result in brittle devices. "Premium design" isn't of value to me but, _your device can survive occasional drops_ without a $50+ repair bill is of value (spoken from experience of an iPhone 4S vs Galaxy S2). I do have Xperia devices though...

I don't have an LG G3. Have a look at the forums to judge whether it is right to expect that it will still enjoy support in 2 years time. That the HTC Desire and ZTE Blade are still supported is astounding. Frankly, they can be my daily driver in a pinch. That's the value of 3rd party developer support...

EDIT: Just wanted to say that if I owned a Z3 Compact, it will last as long as I want it without glass-breaking issues. I don't mistreat devices that cost me a leg...putting it in a back pocket? Strewth!!


----------



## SnowJim (Nov 23, 2014)

MiyagiSan said:


> Despite Samsung's hostility to it's more informed customers, the Galaxy S5 with Qualcomm SoC remains (for me) the flagship to measure others by -  water/dust-resistance, microsd slot, user-removable battery. As long as you can unlock bootoader and root the device, the sky really is the limit.

Click to collapse



But what does this really mean? If there is know released software for the phone I suspect that there will always be bad bugs in the alternativ roms? Like GPS, Blutooth or maby even LTE not working properly.

I have put the S5 on the list but does this really mean that Samsung have released the software for the phone?



MiyagiSan said:


> I want to love the Sony Xperia series (Sony is the most developer-friendly manufacturer imho) but, I don't much care for a "premium" glass/metal combination because they can result in brittle devices. "Premium design" isn't of value to me but, _your device can survive occasional drops_ without a $50+ repair bill is of value (spoken from experience of an iPhone 4S vs Galaxy S2). I do have Xperia devices though...

Click to collapse



Agree, I like the phones but Im aiming to have the phone for at least 2 years and a phone that can break even of it self is not the way to go  . Its however nice to see that the company is providing the software for the phone but in this case there is parts missing so the question is how good a alternativ rom really could be?



MiyagiSan said:


> I don't have an LG G3. Have a look at the forums to judge whether it is right to expect that it will still enjoy support in 2 years time. That the HTC Desire and ZTE Blade are still supported is astounding. Frankly, they can be my daily driver in a pinch. That's the value of 3rd party developer support....

Click to collapse



But the complete software is relesed from LG right?



MiyagiSan said:


> EDIT: Just wanted to say that if I owned a Z3 Compact, it will last as long as I want it without glass-breaking issues. I don't mistreat devices that cost me a leg...putting it in a back pocket? Strewth!!

Click to collapse



Hehe yes of course but I have read that the glass can break from internal tear and thats not uncomon. But I think its strange that thay run this custruction over serveral modells year after year, eather its not really a big problem or... I dont know?


----------



## Gdtav (Nov 23, 2014)

noonegreat said:


> Hello.
> Time for me to change the phone. Now I have android and my next smartphone doesn't need to be android too. From device I require fast work and not lags. Cash I can give is around 180-250$ (140-190€). Smartphone should be new. It will be mainly for surfing on the internet so it should have a big, but not too big, screen, I want to have it in my pocket with comfort. It should also have a not bad camera, I mean, images don't need to be in great quality, but I want sharp photos taking by "trembling hands". I want the good battery too. I won't be angry if it will have a durable case.
> I look forward to your proposals. Thanks.
> 
> PS: sorry for my English if I make fault.

Click to collapse



Maybe you could try the Moto E? Heard really good things about it


----------



## MiyagiSan (Nov 23, 2014)

SnowJim said:


> But what does this really mean? If there is know released software for the phone I suspect that there will always be bad bugs in the alternativ roms? Like GPS, Blutooth or maby even LTE not working properly.
> 
> I have put the S5 on the list but does this really mean that Samsung have released the software for the phone?

Click to collapse



It means you can have updates regardless of what Samsung decides. Find a stable release of a custom rom that has everything you need working.

It's great that there are people out there working very hard to ensure our devices are getting updates long after manufacturers have abandoned them. You can support them with donations or by contributing yourself - testing releases, providing documentation, helping others out etc

The software that your phone comes with will continue to work so, if you like it, stick with it. Many people do.

---------- Post added at 05:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:48 PM ----------




SnowJim said:


> Agree, I like the phones but Im aiming to have the phone for at least 2 years and a phone that can break even of it self is not the way to go  . Its however nice to see that the company is providing the software for the phone but in this case there is parts missing so the question is how good a alternativ rom really could be?

Click to collapse





SnowJim said:


> Hehe yes of course but I have read that the glass can break from internal tear and thats not uncomon. But I think its strange that thay run this custruction over serveral modells year after year, eather its not really a big problem or... I dont know?

Click to collapse



I am not convinced by claims that the glass simply breaks by itself. The same construction technique is used on the Z/Z1/Z2/Z3 and the tablets too. I have personal experience with the Z1 and the 10 inch tablets and my impression is that the glass might break if you dropped it, sat on it, drove over it or smacked it with a hammer.

---------- Post added at 06:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:59 PM ----------




noonegreat said:


> Hello.
> Time for me to change the phone. Now I have android and my next smartphone doesn't need to be android too. From device I require fast work and not lags. Cash I can give is around 180-250$ (140-190€). Smartphone should be new. It will be mainly for surfing on the internet so it should have a big, but not too big, screen, I want to have it in my pocket with comfort. It should also have a not bad camera, I mean, images don't need to be in great quality, but I want sharp photos taking by "trembling hands". I want the good battery too. I won't be angry if it will have a durable case.
> I look forward to your proposals. Thanks.
> 
> PS: sorry for my English if I make fault.

Click to collapse



That is a healthy budget and you have a lot of choice. Here's a Moto X for $230 plus shipping for instance. If you don't exclude buying used, you can also look at the LG G2, Sony Xperia Z2, Samsung Galaxy S4 (Qualcomm cpu only), OnePlus One, Google Nexus 4, maybe even a Nexus 5...

Lots of choices at that price point.


----------



## MBurns2 (Nov 24, 2014)

is it possible that on android there are only to companies that allows root on their devices? i'm speaking about Google and lg.. it's a shame


----------



## Planterz (Nov 24, 2014)

MBurns2 said:


> is it possible that on android there are only to companies that allows root on their devices? i'm speaking about Google and lg.. it's a shame

Click to collapse



Huh?


----------



## MBurns2 (Nov 24, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Huh?

Click to collapse



with google and lg you can unlock bootloader without invalidating warranty. With other companies if you unlock the bootloader you invalidates your warranty.


----------



## jshamlet (Nov 24, 2014)

MBurns2 said:


> with google and lg you can unlock bootloader without invalidating warranty. With other companies if you unlock the bootloader you invalidates your warranty.

Click to collapse



Unless the carrier forbids it, in which case you are down to Google. The AT&T LG G3 has an unlockable bootloader, just like the Samsung phones. Workarounds exist, but the fact is, the bootloader is locked up tighter than a drum.


----------



## Akki duke (Nov 24, 2014)

*I need suggestion over mobile*

Hi guys i m new here

I need to buy a new phone.
Which phone is better b/w sony xperia sp vs moto g?
I have to choose b/w these mobiles.


----------



## josfr4ncisco (Nov 24, 2014)

Since it's almost Black Friday, I've decided to buy a new smartphone, since my last one "passed out".
I'm thinking about ASUS Zenfone 5 or Motorola Moto G (2nd. generation). Which one should I pick?


----------



## MBurns2 (Nov 24, 2014)

jshamlet said:


> Unless the carrier forbids it, in which case you are down to Google. The AT&T LG G3 has an unlockable bootloader, just like the Samsung phones. Workarounds exist, but the fact is, the bootloader is locked up tighter than a drum.

Click to collapse



true..
so in the future ? if someone wants to change rom without invalidating warranty the only choice will be: nexus series, lg (if you live in europe), oneplus and maybe android one..


----------



## ANDR01DN00B (Nov 25, 2014)

Okay, here's my situation: I found a cheap Lg G3 unlocked 32gb (<$350), and I could buy it NOW. Or, I could wait until mid-May of 2015 (about 5 months) and buy a Nexus 6 (on contract At&t for $250). Which one should I buy? 

Thanks.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Planterz (Nov 25, 2014)

Akki duke said:


> Hi guys i m new here
> 
> I need to buy a new phone.
> Which phone is better b/w sony xperia sp vs moto g?
> I have to choose b/w these mobiles.

Click to collapse



If you're talking about the 2013 Moto G, I'd say the Xperia SP is the superior device. That might depend on where you are though - the Moto G LTE works on North American LTE bands (and other GSM bands elsewhere), and the SP has 2 different models, one for North America, one for elsewhere. If LTE is not a concern, I would still definitely go with the Xperia SP, if you're OK with the extra cost. Your use of the word "mobile" would suggest to me that you're in Europe, where the LTE Moto G wouldn't give you LTE, but it's still better than the regular version because it has the microSD card.

If you're talking about the 2014 Moto G....I'd still go with the Xperia SP, but that's my personal opinion. Unless you just really want the bigger screen. The dual front speakers on the Moto G are nice though.

The SP's dual core 1.7GHz Snapdragon S4 Pro should outperform the 1.2GHz quad core S400 the Moto G's have, and the graphics processor on the SP is definitely better than the Moto G's. And then there's that light bar on the SP for notifications. That thing is seriously cool as hell.

If I might though, let me suggest 2 alternatives in this price range. First is the Nexus 4. You can pick one up for pretty cheap off eBay or Swappa. It out performs both of these phones and has more development available than you can shake a stick at. Better processor, and 2GB of RAM. The other would be the 2013 Motorola Moto X (particularly the Developer Edition).


----------



## Akki duke (Nov 25, 2014)

Planterz said:


> If you're talking about the 2013 Moto G, I'd say the Xperia SP is the superior device. That might depend on where you are though - the Moto G LTE works on North American LTE bands (and other GSM bands elsewhere), and the SP has 2 different models, one for North America, one for elsewhere. If LTE is not a concern, I would still definitely go with the Xperia SP, if you're OK with the extra cost. Your use of the word "mobile" would suggest to me that you're in Europe, where the LTE Moto G wouldn't give you LTE, but it's still better than the regular version because it has the microSD card.
> 
> If you're talking about the 2014 Moto G....I'd still go with the Xperia SP, but that's my personal opinion. Unless you just really want the bigger screen. The dual front speakers on the Moto G are nice though.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah i need to choose b/w Moto G 2014 vs Sony Xperia SP.I am from India.Although As about the Moto G,people says that Moto G has nearly stock os and android L.It doesn't have bloatware.So Moto G will perform better than Xperia SP?Free Ram = More Performance
Both phones are coming nearly equal price at around 226 US Dollar(the value of money differs).
I have one more doubt as SP is stuck on buggy 4.3 isn't it is a bad thing.
The Nexus 4 is out of stock in every store here.
And yeah thanks for the reply.


----------



## Akki duke (Nov 25, 2014)

here Xperia Sp is available with LTE and Moto G not.
I am confused which phone i should buy?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Nov 25, 2014)

Akki duke said:


> Yeah i need to choose b/w Moto G 2014 vs Sony Xperia SP.I am from India.Although As about the Moto G,people says that Moto G has nearly stock os and android L.It doesn't have bloatware.So Moto G will perform better than Xperia SP?Free Ram = More Performance
> Both phones are coming nearly equal price at around 226 US Dollar(the value of money differs).
> I have one more doubt as SP is stuck on buggy 4.3 isn't it is a bad thing.
> The Nexus 4 is out of stock in every store here.
> And yeah thanks for the reply.

Click to collapse



Try the Moto X (2013) then.

Is LTE available to you where you are in India? Is it fast enough to justify worrying about it? Is it affordable enough that it will be something you use a lot?


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 25, 2014)

MBurns2 said:


> is it possible that on android there are only to companies that allows root on their devices? i'm speaking about Google and lg.. it's a shame

Click to collapse




I don't really understand you're question...
Anyway almost all manufacturers are offering rootable phones.
Some are having their own root methods and some can be rooted by universal root methods


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## huedrant (Nov 25, 2014)

*Suggestion for old flashable Devices*

Hi, 

I actually look for a rather old tablet that is able to be flashed with KitKat. I had very good experiences upgrading my aged Samsung Galaxy SL to KitKat with NamelessROM, and now I'd love to find a tablet that has a active Dev community which already brought a stable KitKat ROM to their device. 

No matter what the Manufacturer is, I just would like to find some cheap device on eBay and brush it up with KitKat.

Any Suggestions?


----------



## MBurns2 (Nov 25, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> I don't really understand you're question...
> Anyway almost all manufacturers are offering rootable phones.
> Some are having their own root methods and some can be rooted by universal root methods
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry if i wasn't clear.
The fact is that with google and lg you can unlock bootloader without invalidating warranty. With other companies if you unlock the bootloader you invalidates your warranty.
If i'm not wrong, for motorola/htc/sony you have to send your imei to the company (if you want to unlock bootloader), after that you are without warranty..


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 25, 2014)

huedrant said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4 



MBurns2 said:


> sorry if i wasn't clear.
> 
> The fact is that with google and lg you can unlock bootloader without invalidating warranty. With other companies if you unlock the bootloader you invalidates your warranty.
> 
> If i'm not wrong, for motorola/htc/sony you have to send your imei to the company (if you want to unlock bootloader), after that you are without warranty..

Click to collapse




Ah okayy, i don't know


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## bravoI9100 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi,
I'm searching for a 7 or 8 inch tablet under 200$. It should have a Micro SD Port. No 3g or 4g needed.

Thanks!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 26, 2014)

Q = am leaning hard towards the S5 to replace my dying, sniffle sniffle, S3. any comments/concerns/opinions/links would be appreciated. main +'s for S5, for me, removable battery and ext.SDslot.
thank you all.

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## Akki duke (Nov 26, 2014)

MiyagiSan said:


> Try the Moto X (2013) then[/URL].
> 
> Is LTE available to you where you are in India? Is it fast enough to justify worrying about it? Is it affordable enough that it will be something you use a lot?

Click to collapse



Moto X is out of my budget.LTE is not my priority.


----------



## Planterz (Nov 26, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> Q = am leaning hard towards the S5 to replace my dying, sniffle sniffle, S3. any comments/concerns/opinions/links would be appreciated. main +'s for S5, for me, removable battery and ext.SDslot.
> thank you all.
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



LG G3 also has a removable battery and SD card slot. Tough choice between the two, as they both have advantages over the other. S5 has waterproofness, a more vibrant screen, and will be more familiar to you coming from the S3. The LG G3 has a higher-res screen, doesn't have any of that KNOX crap, and the extra gig of RAM will make it more future proof. Both have excellent cameras, so you can't go wrong either way in that department.

Of these 2, I'd personally go with the LG G3.


----------



## huedrant (Nov 26, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4

Click to collapse



That seems rather new. I explicitly look for an old one that has no official support anymore but can be updated with unofficial KitKat.


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 26, 2014)

huedrant said:


> That seems rather new. I explicitly look for an old one that has no official support anymore but can be updated with unofficial KitKat.

Click to collapse



Is it because of your financial situation that you prefer old tablets with unofficial kitkat upgrade?
Than i would recommend the Nexus 7 ( 2012 or 2013 ) . both are easy capable for kitkat.


----------



## MBurns2 (Nov 26, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> Q = am leaning hard towards the S5 to replace my dying, sniffle sniffle, S3. any comments/concerns/opinions/links would be appreciated. main +'s for S5, for me, removable battery and ext.SDslot.
> thank you all.
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



unfortunately samsung introduced some time ago the knox system. If you want to modding your device don't take Samsung (i had only samsung until this year). 
For your need the g3 can be good.


----------



## huedrant (Nov 26, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> Is it because of your financial situation that you prefer old tablets with unofficial kitkat upgrade?
> Than i would recommend the Nexus 7 ( 2012 or 2013 ) . both are easy capable for kitkat.

Click to collapse



Not exactly. I just like the idea of turning something old into something new by just updating to modern software. 
I think that this is a great approach to reducing  electronic waste and have a more sustainable and sufficient living.

I think that there are so many devices out there that get dumped but still could be useful companions that not only people with more tense financial circumstances could re-use existing stuff [emoji6]


----------



## ommon4u (Nov 26, 2014)

I need a phone..ranging below 10000rs or 190$..
it'l great if it Supports modding or custom roms are available.
Min 1gb ram
and good display
and battery


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 26, 2014)

thank you @Planterz & @MBurns2 for suggestions. have looked at the g3 and was actually runner up to the S5. maybe thats why i keep balking when headed to get the S5. (twice now actually).
:good:

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## Umbardacil (Nov 26, 2014)

bravoI9100 said:


> Hi,
> I'm searching for a 7 or 8 inch tablet under 200$. It should have a Micro SD Port. No 3g or 4g needed.
> 
> Thanks!
> ...

Click to collapse



I propose galaxy tab 3 8.0 wifi only.  But I don't know actual price right now... I've got one myself and I'm very pleased with it 

Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TristanJ99 (Nov 26, 2014)

*Droid Turbo or LG G3*

So I was looking at these two phones, and couldn't decide. The main features I want are for the phone to be very quick, have good battery life, and a good display. I know both are great at all of those things, which is why I am on the fence about both of them.

Features I really don't care about are the camera or weight. Also, I would like to know the disadvantages of both of these phones. Thanks for the help!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## bravoI9100 (Nov 26, 2014)

Umbardacil said:


> I propose galaxy tab 3 8.0 wifi only.  But I don't know actual price right now... I've got one myself and I'm very pleased with it
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks @ Umbardacil

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 26, 2014)

TristanJ99 said:


> So I was looking at these two phones, and couldn't decide. The main features I want are for the phone to be very quick, have good battery life, and a good display. I know both are great at all of those things, which is why I am on the fence about both of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Features I really don't care about are the camera or weight. Also, I would like to know the disadvantages of both of these phones. Thanks for the help!

Click to collapse




Which phones haha?


Android & iOS T.T.P. Desk Support Member.
For main operating system support contact:
Mail: [email protected]
Google+/Hangouts: [email protected]


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 26, 2014)

or press #9 for more options.:thumbup:

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## TristanJ99 (Nov 26, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> Which phones haha?
> 
> 
> Android & iOS T.T.P. Desk Support Member.
> ...

Click to collapse



Title said Droid Turbo or LG G3


----------



## MiyagiSan (Nov 26, 2014)

Akki duke said:


> Moto X is out of my budget.LTE is not my priority.

Click to collapse



Cool - I saw the 1st gen Moto X I posted was selling for 18k and thought it might be within your budget. Of the two you mentioned, the Xperia SP is the more capable phone. Both still enjoy some development support and are likely to continue to do so.

I asked about LTE because you posted this:


> Akki duke said:
> 
> 
> > here Xperia Sp is available with LTE and Moto G not.
> > I am confused which phone i should buy?
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



On another thread the shortlist included Samsung S4 Mini, Xperia SP and 1st gen Moto G. The Moto G won out because it had CM11 available for both single- and dual-sim variants[*] and, it was likely to receive official updates for longer.

What is more important to you? Computational power? On-going stock rom update? Continued support from xda community and developers - custom roms basically?

[*]  No longer the case, there seems to be at least one working CM11 for dualsim Samsung S4 Mini I9192 now.

---------- Post added at 12:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 AM ----------




ommon4u said:


> I need a phone..ranging below 10000rs or 190$..
> it'l great if it Supports modding or custom roms are available.
> Min 1gb ram
> and good display
> and battery

Click to collapse



a) 1st gen Moto G
b) Any of the Android One phones (Spice One, Micromax Canvas A1, Karbonn ??)
c) Moto E (has less than 1GB ram)

All are dualsim and have custom rom support.

EDIT: moved Moto E to third option due to lesser ram


----------



## Planterz (Nov 26, 2014)

TristanJ99 said:


> Title said Droid Turbo or LG G3

Click to collapse



Flip a coin. Both have their advantages/disadvantages compared to the other. The Turbo has a bigger battery, but on the G3 it's removable. Turbo's hardware is newer, and more futureproof. Construction of the Turbo (whichever variant) is definitely nicer. The capacitive keys on the Turbo means more screen space, making it about the same as the G3 despite the larger diagonal of the latter. But those keys might be bass-ackwards compared to your previous phone, and the G3 allows you to customize your nav buttons. Camera on the G3 is better, despite the higher MP count of the Turbo. Size is about the same, but the G3 is slimmer and significantly lighter.

Great phones, no matter which you choose. Ultimately it depends on your own preferences.


----------



## mrbambocha (Nov 27, 2014)

*Small phone*

Hi. Which small smartphone would you recommend? Prefer that its able to install custom roms, and has a new version of android.  Price under 250 dollar, new or second hand. 

Found some alternatives here :

www.androidvipclub.com/what-is-the-...ne-with-4-inches-screen-we-compare-11-phones/

www.androidvipclub.com/android-smartphones-4-3-inches-screen-comparing-12-phones-2/


----------



## MBurns2 (Nov 27, 2014)

mrbambocha said:


> Hi. Which small smartphone would you recommend? Prefer that its able to install custom roms, and has a new version of android.  Price under 250 dollar, new or second hand.
> 
> Found some alternatives here :
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



if you want to install rom without losing warranty, lg is the way. 
Otherwise Sony Is a good choice too..


----------



## mrbambocha (Nov 27, 2014)

OK, I don't care about warranty since I'm probably gonna buy second hand anyway. What models of Sony or Lg  do you suggest?


----------



## GrayJack (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi guys!

Need some help in choosing right tablet. I am choosing something from Samsung (and please let's stop discussing why not Nexus or Xperia). 

So - three models: Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 LTE (2014) SM-P605, Galaxy Note PRO 12.2 LTE SM-P905 и Galaxy Tab S 10.5 LTE SM-T805. There is a lot of contradictive information about them in Internet, so my main questions:

1. Are all of these models equipped with IR port?
2. Does all of these models have GSM+3G+LTE+WiFi (I mean in full - all networks
3. Does all models have autofocus for rear cam?
4. Which type of external cards is supported in each models (or it is the same for all) and what is maximum size?
5. USB - is it 2.0 or 3.0?
6. Are all of these models equipped with NFC chip?
7. What does it mean "digital compass"? I found some information it is absent in P-605 but it looks like nonsense taking into account GPS/Glonass presence. 

I know the difference in CPU/GPU as well as display difference, but I cannot find a clear specs of above mentioned. 

Frankly speaking I like SM-P605 because of easy way of obtaining root without changing KNOX, but as I can understand the way is the same for P905 and actually both devices looks very similar. 

Thanks in advance to all who can help!


----------



## MBurns2 (Nov 27, 2014)

mrbambocha said:


> OK, I don't care about warranty since I'm probably gonna buy second hand anyway. What models of Sony or Lg  do you suggest?

Click to collapse



i'm from Europe, two weeks ago i have bought with only 290 euro an lg g2 (32gb).. it is perfect! 
If you want to buy a second hand device i suggest you to find an lg g2


----------



## mrbambocha (Nov 27, 2014)

OK but the lg is to big. I just want an small ,simpe, light, rootable and fast phone that I can use to listen to music and do some online searching if needed. Everything else I do on my tablet or computer. So a screen of 3"-4.3" like be awesome.


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 27, 2014)

After all this time, is it still worth buying the Xperia Z1? I want to buy a high-end (last year, at least) phone for a mid-range price, which is why I wanted a Nexus 5. But the Nexus is pretty much unavailable in this country now, while the Xperia is. I don't care about the camera, so that's not a problem. Oneplus One is cool too, but it costs 150€ more than both here, so that's out of the question


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 27, 2014)

mrbambocha said:


> OK, I don't care about warranty since I'm probably gonna buy second hand anyway. What models of Sony or Lg  do you suggest?

Click to collapse




LG G2


Android & iOS T.T.P. Desk Support Member.
For main operating system support contact:
Mail: [email protected]
Google+/Hangouts: [email protected]


----------



## MiyagiSan (Nov 28, 2014)

GrayJack said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Need some help in choosing right tablet. I am choosing something from Samsung (and please let's stop discussing why not Nexus or Xperia).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



An informal review of the Galaxy Note PRO 12.2 LTE SM-P905.

Why not Nexus or Xperia?


----------



## biglion80 (Nov 28, 2014)

*non sprint spark phone choice help*

im interested in getting new phone thru sprint but i been  research on that sprint  spark so i was readig it no allow any apps or features text messages during a call and i think thats some bull crap so trying to decide if i should upgrade since their is some really good deals online


----------



## GrayJack (Nov 28, 2014)

MiyagiSan said:


> Why not Nexus or Xperia?

Click to collapse



1. I hate when it's not possible to use external SDCard. Why I should place all backups at some OTG? Stupid.
2. Xperia Z3 is good but no 32 Gb model unfortunately (it is the best as for me) and still no way for rooting  I wonder why they place FM-radio to tablet, but it's not critical of course.


----------



## ATHATH (Nov 28, 2014)

I am about to ditch my iPad 4 and buy a new Tab. I have iPad Air 2 and note pro 12.2 in mind.I have almost always used my iPad in portrait mode for reading PDF and PPT.I am more inclined to buy note pro 12.2 due to its big screen size.But since it is mostly meant for landscape mode, I am doubting if it works well in portrait mode.How will it hold up for reading for long hours?


----------



## Planterz (Nov 28, 2014)

ATHATH said:


> I am about to ditch my iPad 4 and buy a new Tab. I have iPad Air 2 and note pro 12.2 in mind.I have almost always used my iPad in portrait mode for reading PDF and PPT.I am more inclined to buy note pro 12.2 due to its big screen size.But since it is mostly meant for landscape mode, I am doubting if it works well in portrait mode.How will it hold up for reading for long hours?

Click to collapse



It'll work in portrait mode just fine. The buttons are in a different place, that's all. The aspect ratio is different too, but that just means the page will be longer. A better question is how *you* will hold up reading for long hours. I guess the Note Pro 12.2 isn't that much heavier than the iPad 4, but it is a few ounces heavier. And it's significantly heavier than the iPad Air 2. It's a bigass tablet.

But as for portrait vs landscape, it's pretty much a moot point. Apps aren't made for specific devices (with few exceptions). A .pdf reader app won't care what device you have or how it's "meant" to be held. You might, however, need to try a few different apps to find which one works best for you. .pdf's are notoriously problematic for comfortable viewing on mobile devices, but I'm sure you're already well aware of that from experience.


----------



## pkb_always4u (Nov 28, 2014)

Any one bought SoPhone i6? Some where it says 2gb RAM and somewhere its 1gb. Any review would be highly appreciable and link from where to buy. Very much thank you!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Azuregon (Nov 30, 2014)

*Smartphone 300€*

Hey guys,
Im looking for a new phone. I dont want a Samsung-Device anymore, now is the moment to change...

Fast CPU
3GB Ram
MicroSD
LTE (800/1800/2600)
min. FHD
5" inches or more Display
300€ /+40€
No Samsung 

Optional:
Removable Battery


I found the Honor 6 (EU-Version), are there some alternatives? I like the LG G3 or Huawei Ascent Mate 7 too, but  expensive... :/
The Huawei P7 is too slow, but a  beautiful device.....(slower as the S4)

Thanks!


Greetings from Germany!

!! And sorry for the bad english!!


----------



## extrem0 (Nov 30, 2014)

Azuregon said:


> Hey guys,
> Im looking for a new phone. I dont want a Samsung-Device anymore, now is the moment to change...
> 
> Fast CPU
> ...

Click to collapse



Oneplus lacks sdcard, but you can get a 64gb version for around €315 shipped.


----------



## binhafidz (Nov 30, 2014)

*Nice*

Well nowadays theres a lot of smartphone scattered in the markets especially an android flatform.. A lot of choices.. i guess samsung s5 or the galaxy note 4 are having better performance..  thats only my idea..


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 2, 2014)

I am using nexus 5 32 GB model D821 (Rooted/Xposed)

I am student, doing engineering, plays games on nexus 5, and nexus 5 was my 1st android phone, never tried any custom rom but want to try CyanogenMod 12 stable, when it comes. Not tried any modification to system, because of study and all that. 
Mobile for games, music, updates, stock android (I think it is great to use simple UI), and last Camera...

I want to buy new phone. I am stuck on nexus 6 (32 or 64) because I love being on stock and its developers support. Only problem is price. I can spend 64 GB variant price but not more than that. But problem is, I never used 32 GB full storage, and on nexus 5 I used only 18 GB storage. So which variant should I use 32 GB or 64 GB if you suggest me nexus 6. And which color should I buy? I am using nexus 5 black model, and in nexus 5 black model gives better grip than white one...

There are lots of mobiles coming and choosing from one of them is really difficult.
My first ever android phone is nexus 5, so what should be my next phone?
I can wait for 1 month, if any new mobile getting  launched...

Some of them I consider :
Moto E (but its too low on specs)
Moto G 2nd Gen (low on specs)
Moto X 2nd Gen (Good but same price nexus 5)
Oneplus one (Great with low price but dont know whether to buy it or not?)
Nexus 6 (Great but high price)

As per other blogs, there is no replace yet for nexus 5. So suggest some good or should I continue with the same.? (So I can consider giving old nexus 5 to my younger brother.)

thanks in advance. Please read lengthy post. Confused a lot before buying


----------



## wrongway213 (Dec 2, 2014)

Looking to purchase a new device on Verizon.  Due for an upgrade on the 14th of this month, want a Nexus 6 but not sure if Verizon is gonna be supporting them or not, don't have the money to buy one outright from the play store. Have been considering the LG G3 as it appears the bootloader is unlocked. Looking for suggestions on a phone that will be an upgrade from my S5, not necessarily better hardware but as good or better, and one that will work on Verizon with an unlocked bootloader and a lot of custom development support. Curious how the LG G3 is doing in terms of development and AOSP (just started it appears so hard to gauge) or if anyone knows if Verizon is gonna start selling Nexuses on contract, or if there's another device I have missed entirely. Any suggestion or information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cnoevl21 (Dec 3, 2014)

*Removable Battery, under 250*

So basically, I have been using the verizon galaxy nexus for what seems like forever. Its finally started to crap out on me so I need a newer phone. I plan on getting something used from ebay, maybe a year old or so. Dont want to spend a crazy amount of money (250 or less) and dont want to extend my contract. I was planning on going with gs4, but i am having a ***** of a time trying to find one that wasnt updated to kitkat making it impossible to root.  And I must be able to root cuz I hate skins and want stock android. I basically want an upgraded version of my nexus, but all the newer nexus phones do not have removable battery which i refuse to be without.
So to break it down, a phone for verizon that has a removable battery, easily rooted, aosp roms available, and under 250. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance!


----------



## X22MAC (Dec 3, 2014)

I purchased a Moto G so I can get my first foot into LTE. Very cheap and based on ratings, it's pulling in scores as the high end expensive devices. Four times cheaper,  I would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## username1234321 (Dec 3, 2014)

I just got a OnePlus One invite.
Should I go for it or Nexus 5 ?
I'm from India.


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 3, 2014)

username1234321 said:


> I just got a OnePlus One invite.
> Should I go for it or Nexus 5 ?
> I'm from India.

Click to collapse



Definitely the OnePlus One. Better battery, better performance, heck - even a better body!


----------



## username1234321 (Dec 3, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> Definitely the OnePlus One. Better battery, better performance, heck - even a better body!
> 
> Don't forget to click thanks!

Click to collapse



What about their service?


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 3, 2014)

username1234321 said:


> What about their service?

Click to collapse




It's crap, search it on Google and/or youtube and you will see


Android & iOS T.T.P. Desk Support Member.
For main operating system support contact:
Mail: [email protected]
Google+/Hangouts: [email protected]


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 3, 2014)

@username1234321,

Please see these two OnePlus One vs. Nexus 5 comparisons for more information.



EDIT - Also, see @Stuart Little's opinion above ^.


----------



## agentfazexx (Dec 3, 2014)

So I am eligible for an upgrade according to Sprint since my contract renews in 4 months. I'm debating waiting for the Galaxy S6, but I also am thinking of jumping ship from Samsung due to the countless issues I've had with my S4.

Ultimately I'm looking for a phone that is supported by CyanogenMod the best. I was looking at the Nexus 6 but the thought of no expandable storage turns me off a bit. I can be talked into it, but I am also looking for other suggestions of what to get. Larger high def screens are really what I want. Expandable storage is a huge plus.

Or should I wait for new phones to come out in Q1 2015?


----------



## mrs.ericabarnes (Dec 3, 2014)

*Does this phone exist?*



KidCarter93 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This thread is a continuation of this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello,

So I'm wondering if there is a phone similar to the Huawei Mate 7 in that it has 32GB space, 3GB Ram, nice front and rear camera, able to run two apps at once, has a knock on/off, supports SD cards, and supports T-mobiles LTE band (band 4) ....but also has IR blaster and is upgrade-able to the new lollipop 5.0.

Something like the Nexus 6 that also has an SD slot.

Make sense?

Does such a phone exist?


Thanks for all input!


----------



## doc55bds (Dec 4, 2014)

*xiaomi*

these days, this chinese vendor xiaomi is on a flying horse, with all the latest specs samsung's note 3 or 4 has, they're selling their smartphones for almost half the price of samsung. and its response is good as well


----------



## MiyagiSan (Dec 4, 2014)

doc55bds said:


> these days, this chinese vendor xiaomi is on a flying horse, with all the latest specs samsung's note 3 or 4 has, they're selling their smartphones for almost half the price of samsung. and its response is good as well

Click to collapse



Xiaomi sells dead-end phones with no reported success in achieving the holy trinity of _bootloader unlock_, _root_ and _AOSP custom roms_. And they have a track record of devices that "phone home" with user data.

Thanks but, no thanks. Technical specs and price are important but other considerations rule out Xiaomi...


----------



## Redcalibur (Dec 4, 2014)

Hello

My current phone, the Sony Xperia P is nearly 2 years old now and it is having lag issues even with custom roms.

I have 3 phones in mind, they are in the same price range here (Belgium):

*HTC ONE (M7)*
*LG G2*
*Nexus 5*
The last 2 devices (LG G2 & Nexus 5) are more powerful compared to the HTC ONE Specs wise but their build quality is what scares me. I'm a clumsy person which caused my current phone to fall. I've looked at some drop tests and the HTC ONE seemed more durable.

The Xperia P has a 16 gb storage, going for the Nexus wouldn't be much of an upgrade, it could be nice to have more storage but I could live with 16 gb.

Design wise, HTC>Nexus>LG, LG isn't appealing in my eyes, the back looks hideous.

I don't really care about the operating system as long as it performs smoothly.

For these reasons, is it worth going for the HTC ONE which nearly is a 2 year old device or should I go with the LG or Nexus?


----------



## arethosereal (Dec 4, 2014)

*3.5" OTG*

Hello,
I'm looking for an inexpensive device for outputting music files (16bit FLAC) via USB Audio Player Pro app to a DAC (Dragonfly, Stoner, etc) and headphone amp.
Priorities are:
OTG without needing external power.
3.5" screen
SD card capable of 128Gb.
Price

I'm using an LG G2 F320K now, but would like to not have to switch out.


----------



## agentfazexx (Dec 4, 2014)

agentfazexx said:


> So I am eligible for an upgrade according to Sprint since my contract renews in 4 months. I'm debating waiting for the Galaxy S6, but I also am thinking of jumping ship from Samsung due to the countless issues I've had with my S4.
> 
> Ultimately I'm looking for a phone that is supported by CyanogenMod the best. I was looking at the Nexus 6 but the thought of no expandable storage turns me off a bit. I can be talked into it, but I am also looking for other suggestions of what to get. Larger high def screens are really what I want. Expandable storage is a huge plus.
> 
> Or should I wait for new phones to come out in Q1 2015?

Click to collapse



Anyone?


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 4, 2014)

agentfazexx said:


> Anyone?

Click to collapse



Me! xD

I think I'd go for the Nexus 6 - non-expandable storage is not as much of a disadvantage as you think, plus - if you root it and know your way around Android, you can possibly resize the partitions to allow more memory!

So, that's my vote.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## agentfazexx (Dec 5, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> Me! xD
> 
> I think I'd go for the Nexus 6 - non-expandable storage is not as much of a disadvantage as you think, plus - if you root it and know your way around Android, you can possibly resize the partitions to allow more memory!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Been in the Android game for ~5 years. I know my way around. Any idea how much more the 32gb and 64gb models are on Sprint? I think the 16gb model is $250?

Also as far as general functionality, screen quality, overall phone quality...etc, why Nexus 6? I assume it has tons of CyanogenMod support too since it's a Nexus device?


----------



## thenexusmaster (Dec 6, 2014)

I would go with the nexus 6 the battery life is amazing and don't let the size deter you unless you have small hands.  The display on the phone is outstanding best i have ever seen.  If you want an unlocked phone with a great custom recovery and ability to flash many roms then this is the phone for you


----------



## alexisgt (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm thinking about a new android device up to 450€.

I'm currently with the Galaxy S4.

For some reason, i'm between OPO and G3 32GB...


----------



## Ampicillin (Dec 8, 2014)

Hello Guys, 

Can someone please suggest me b/w LG G3 (Japanese version 2GB RAM 32GB Storage) vs Xperia Z2 which one should I buy?

I am planning to purchase either one of them. I am confused which one should I get. I want to keep it for minimum of 3-4 years and major issue that has been making me worry is NON-REMOVABLE Batteries in BOTH phones. How long NON-REMOVABLE battery shelf life is? I mostly use phone all the time calls/apps/ and browsing. I don't play games. None at all. 

I want to have waterproof/dust proof phone so both are water resistant phones. If I buy G3 I am getting ISAI FL 24 (Japanese version) which is waterproof and has a non removable battery. 

According to me Pros of Z2: 3GB RAM compare to Isai FL 24 version 2GB RAM only other than that everything is same. 

Will 3GB RAM make difference keeping in mind in the near future when Google releases diff. Android versions?

Kindly give me some advice guys  Thanks


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Dec 8, 2014)

I will be buying a new phone in about a month... 

What i would like it to be able to do?

Basically be able to play decently any game on Play Store...

Lots of Ram(for all dem eyecandies on the home screen, and for multitasking of course)

A good camera would be appreciated( by good i mean at least equal in real life compared to my galaxy s3)

One last thing: If possible, the phone should not cost more than 350€


----------



## Ampicillin (Dec 9, 2014)

amit.tiger12 said:


> I am using nexus 5 32 GB model D821 (Rooted/Xposed)
> 
> I am student, doing engineering, plays games on nexus 5, and nexus 5 was my 1st android phone, never tried any custom rom but want to try CyanogenMod 12 stable, when it comes. Not tried any modification to system, because of study and all that.
> Mobile for games, music, updates, stock android (I think it is great to use simple UI), and last Camera...
> ...

Click to collapse



I would suggest you to go get the 32GB Nexus 6 version (That is if you don't play heavy games that are in size bigger than 500 MBs and you have external iPod for music and tight budget) 32GB is more than sufficient for most peoples if they keep few games/few songs / and multiple apps but some peoples keep heavy music library in their phones that is more than 10-15 GB and and games and then for them 32GB isn't just enough or they barely made it.

I keep no more than 1 GB songs in my phone cause I mostly listen to them on my iPod so 32GB is more than sufficient for me. 

Get Midnight blue color  ... Black and white colors are out-fashioned. Peoples like diff. colors that are funky. Most peoples wants to stand out from the crowd!

---------- Post added at 12:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 PM ----------




alexisgt said:


> I'm thinking about a new android device up to 450€.
> 
> I'm currently with the Galaxy S4.
> 
> For some reason, i'm between OPO and G3 32GB...

Click to collapse



Both are great Smartphones. Both have almost the same identical specifications. I have heard heating issues with the G3 but G3 has one advantage over 1+1 is REMOVABLE BATTERY. If you want to keep your phone for more than 2 years you could easily replace G3 battery. 

If I were you I would go with the 1+1. I like trying new & different things when it comes to gadgets. If you don't worry about stock updates/warranties go with the 1+1

---------- Post added at 01:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 PM ----------




username1234321 said:


> I just got a OnePlus One invite.
> Should I go for it or Nexus 5 ?
> I'm from India.

Click to collapse



Lucky champ :laugh: Go for 1+1 .. Nexus 5 is out-dated. And, Don't worry about 1+1 updates. We always have XDA for it.

---------- Post added at 01:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 PM ----------




username1234321 said:


> What about their service?

Click to collapse



When it comes to Service of Chinese smartphone vendors it's always crap. Don't worry about that. If you're careful with your phone. Most manufacturer gives only one year warranty and AFAIK nothing is gonna happen to your phone within one year if you don't drop or careful with that.

---------- Post added at 01:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 PM ----------




MiyagiSan said:


> Xiaomi sells dead-end phones with no reported success in achieving the holy trinity of _bootloader unlock_, _root_ and _AOSP custom roms_. And they have a track record of devices that "phone home" with user data.
> 
> Thanks but, no thanks. Technical specs and price are important but other considerations rule out Xiaomi...

Click to collapse



True. But, Xiomi/Meizu and other Chinese companies are good for the peoples who wants to change their phones every one year with very reasonable price. 

---------- Post added at 01:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 PM ----------




Redcalibur said:


> Hello
> 
> My current phone, the Sony Xperia P is nearly 2 years old now and it is having lag issues even with custom roms.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Definitely HTC if you want Quality phones. HTC>LG in terms of Quality like Nokia does. 

Nexus 5 and HTC One both are out-dated but in my opinion HTC one is better than Nexus 5


----------



## la_malacoda (Dec 9, 2014)

Good morning guys, just a question. In terms modding (root, custom roms and so on) is it better to have a exynos or snapdragon processor? 
Thanks!


----------



## MiyagiSan (Dec 9, 2014)

maheshpatel said:


> MiyagiSan said:
> 
> 
> > Xiaomi sells dead-end phones with no reported success in achieving the holy trinity of _bootloader unlock_, _root_ and _AOSP custom roms_. And they have a track record of devices that "phone home" with user data.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



I'd argue that any locked device (particularly one from a manufacturer with a track record of "phoning home" with user data without explicit consent or knowledge) isn't a good choice for anyone.

---------- Post added at 09:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 AM ----------




la_malacoda said:


> Good morning guys, just a question. In terms modding (root, custom roms and so on) is it better to have a exynos or snapdragon processor?
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Currently, Qualcomm processors (including the Snapdragon) are much better supported than Samsung's Exynos or anything else in fact. That is the only regret I have with the i9100 (although enterprising souls are hard at work on Lollipop for the i9100). Fcuk Samsung and it's desire to mimic Apple's walled garden ecosystem...


----------



## tomaszszot123 (Dec 9, 2014)

in my opinion is better snapdragon


----------



## jcsy (Dec 10, 2014)

Hei guys 

Recently a local shop has a promotion for a Sony Xperia Tablet Z LTE

Is this any good for like, 300 USD new?

I'm looking to buy a tablet at this range 

-----------------------------------------------------
Tapatalked from HTC EVO 3D GSM 
CM JB 4.4.4 | 29 July 2014 | NOOP


----------



## MiyagiSan (Dec 10, 2014)

jcsy said:


> Hei guys
> 
> Recently a local shop has a promotion for a Sony Xperia Tablet Z LTE
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How much is the Sony Xperia *Z2* Tablet LTE selling for where you are?

$300 might be a good price (and the Xperia Z Tablet is certainly worth that). However, $230-250 would be a steal!


----------



## jcsy (Dec 10, 2014)

That is without promotion and that's like 550-600 USD 

-----------------------------------------------------
Tapatalked from Sony Xperia Z1 
Stock JB 4.4.4 | Root | Deodex | Cam Mods | Dalvik/Bionic


----------



## Al-Dazzlez (Dec 10, 2014)

Hey guys, Just a few questions.
So currently I am rocking an SGS II that i purchased brand new in January, it is still good, but I feel I still need a proper upgrade from my former SGS 1 (IMO best android of all time).
So question 1) I was thinking over the Note 4, LG G3 4g, Z3 and the Samsung flagship S5. (Basically most of the flagships) 
I love my music - in an Audiophile way, so high SD storage is a must, and a lil' compression should take care of volume (DSP or ViPER or somewhat)
but would be my best option in terms of longevity and Awesomeness? budget is not a problem but cheaper the better as always.
Any ideas on which for  an awesome balance of reliability, longevity and power as well as features?
Question 2) Should I keep my SGS II as a side phone as like a VOIP or whatnot device? (I hate cramming stuff on one device)
Thanks in advance to any advice


----------



## tomaszszot123 (Dec 10, 2014)

maheshpatel said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Can someone please suggest me b/w LG G3 (Japanese version 2GB RAM 32GB Storage) vs Xperia Z2 which one should I buy?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




In my opinion(i use z2) z2 i better quality and have nice camera but g3 have nice auto focus


----------



## Ampicillin (Dec 10, 2014)

tomaszszot123 said:


> In my opinion(i use z2) z2 i better quality and have nice camera but g3 have nice auto focus

Click to collapse



With G3 I have heard a lot about Overheating and Random shutdown issues


----------



## supernova18 (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm looking for a phone with display less than 4'', (cheap), good and hopefully Cyanogenmod compatible. 
What do you recommend me?

*LG40* or *LG35* seems to be canditates.


----------



## zakkyzombie (Dec 11, 2014)

supernova18 said:


> I'm looking for a phone with display less than 4'', (cheap), good and hopefully Cyanogenmod compatible.
> What do you recommend me?
> 
> *LG40* or *LG35* seems to be canditates.

Click to collapse



The one plus one is on sale now to buy Without a invite! It's 299 for 16 gig and 349 for 32 gig

Sent from my LG G3.


----------



## pezza10 (Dec 11, 2014)

zakkyzombie said:


> The one plus one is on sale now to buy Without a invite! It's 299 for 16 gig and 349 for 32 gig
> 
> Sent from my LG G3.

Click to collapse



Sadly doesn't ship to my country 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Akki duke (Dec 11, 2014)

Hello Guys,

which phone is  better b/w Sony Xperia SP and Samsung Grand Prime.
Both are available at same price here.


----------



## codo27 (Dec 11, 2014)

After almost a year and a half with WP its time to go back to Android. I'm searching around for used S5s at around $400-450 but the OPO is very intriguing as well. However, I really want the removable battery back, something I didn't like giving up in my Galaxy when I moved to the 1020. The OPO I think is too big as well, but like every review says the price makes it irresistible. I'm not a fan of LG devices, and the nexus line especially, I just really don't like the look of them. I really like the M8 but again no removable battery, and I know I can root and go vanilla but I tend to steer away from heavily manufacturer customized ROMs. So, suggestions?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## MiyagiSan (Dec 11, 2014)

jcsy said:


> That is without promotion and that's like 550-600 USD
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------
> Tapatalked from Sony Xperia Z1
> Stock JB 4.4.4 | Root | Deodex | Cam Mods | Dalvik/Bionic

Click to collapse



That is what I expected. In that case, go for the Xperia *Z* if you are happy with the specs. It is a very capable tablet, fast, very light and water/dust resistant.

---------- Post added at 08:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 PM ----------




Al-Dazzlez said:


> Hey guys, Just a few questions.
> So currently I am rocking an SGS II that i purchased brand new in January, it is still good, but I feel I still need a proper upgrade from my former SGS 1 (IMO best android of all time).
> So question 1) I was thinking over the Note 4, LG G3 4g, Z3 and the Samsung flagship S5. (Basically most of the flagships)
> I love my music - in an Audiophile way, so high SD storage is a must, and a lil' compression should take care of volume (DSP or ViPER or somewhat)
> ...

Click to collapse



Any of the devices you listed is fine though I can't comment on relative audio quality as most of these devices sound roughly the same to me. The water/dust-resistance of the Galaxy S5 and the Xperia Z3 would weigh strongly with me but...your needs are likely different.

Only other question is if the device can deliver unlocked bootloader, rooting, custom AOSP roms (like CM11, PA or Omni). The Xperia Z3 and LG G3 definitely can...others you have to check.

BTW, self-identifying as an audiophile isn't generally a good idea IMHO.


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 11, 2014)

Akki duke said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> which phone is  better b/w Sony Xperia SP and Samsung Grand Prime.
> Both are available at same price here.

Click to collapse



Grand Prime for sure. Go for that one.


----------



## Al-Dazzlez (Dec 11, 2014)

MiyagiSan said:


> That is what I expected. In that case, go for the Xperia *Z* if you are happy with the specs. It is a very capable tablet, fast, very light and water/dust resistant.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I agrree to your last point, but I rather just wanted to get a point across 
In terms of AOSP and things, yes I do want access to what you wanted, but my pastm experiences have all been with the SGS Family and one or two HTC's, and if the Z3 or G3 are like the HTC and have two recovery interfaces (Bootloader andrecovery) and you have to go through the hassle of unlocking the bootloader (like the HTC One X XL) then I might stick to the Note 4 or S5
But what is this option called? 
Thanks for the advice


----------



## supernova18 (Dec 11, 2014)

zakkyzombie said:


> The one plus one is on sale now to buy Without a invite! It's 299 for 16 gig and 349 for 32 gig
> 
> Sent from my LG G3.

Click to collapse



That's not what I'm looking for... I need the display to be less than 4''. Something like the *LG L40, LG L35*


----------



## MiyagiSan (Dec 11, 2014)

Al-Dazzlez said:


> I agrree to your last point, but I rather just wanted to get a point across
> In terms of AOSP and things, yes I do want access to what you wanted, but my pastm experiences have all been with the SGS Family and one or two HTC's, and if the Z3 or G3 are like the HTC and have two recovery interfaces (Bootloader andrecovery) and you have to go through the hassle of unlocking the bootloader (like the HTC One X XL) then I might stick to the Note 4 or S5
> But what is this option called?
> Thanks for the advice

Click to collapse



I don't understand what you mean by _two recovery interfaces (Bootloader andrecovery)_. Generally, you have to have either an unlocked bootloader or, an unlock-able bootloader (i.e. be able to unlock your bootloader) before you can flash custom recoveries and custom roms.

HTC, Sony & Motorola are examples of manufacturers that offer web based unlocking services for many devices bought independent of any carrier. Exploits are usually required to get past Samsung's KNOX (best to check current status for your device before buying).

EDIT: Just wanted to say, I particularly like this article by Mark because if you know John Vlissides from his work and books, a previous life as an audiophile would be unthinkable. Yet...


----------



## Al-Dazzlez (Dec 11, 2014)

MiyagiSan said:


> I don't understand what you mean by _two recovery interfaces (Bootloader andrecovery)_. Generally, you have to have either an unlocked bootloader or, an unlock-able bootloader (i.e. be able to unlock your bootloader) before you can flash custom recoveries and custom roms.
> 
> HTC, Sony & Motorola are examples of manufacturers that offer web based unlocking services for many devices bought independent of any carrier. Exploits are usually required to get past Samsung's KNOX (best to check current status for your device before buying).

Click to collapse



Thats the thing, I am unsure what it is called, but what I mean is; for example the HTC one x had one interface before recovery (the one when you can select bootloader to USB or reboot or recovery), I wanted to know which of the phones does not have it and rather jumps straight into recovery such as the SGS family after pushing the vol up/down and home combo.
Sorry for any misunderstanding


----------



## MiyagiSan (Dec 11, 2014)

Al-Dazzlez said:


> Thats the thing, I am unsure what it is called, but what I mean is; for example the HTC one x had one interface before recovery (the one when you can select bootloader to USB or reboot or recovery), I wanted to know which of the phones does not have it and rather jumps straight into recovery such as the SGS family after pushing the vol up/down and home combo.
> Sorry for any misunderstanding

Click to collapse



Now I understand, some devices support keypress combinations (combos) that will jump straight to recovery or fastboot etc. Well, the Xperia Z3 definitely has a recovery keypress combo (VOL-UP + POWER if I remember correctly) as does the LG G3. Samsung Galaxy S and Note devices typically do as well as you already know.


----------



## huddabang (Dec 11, 2014)

*which one i should buy ?*

redmi note or redmi note 4g.

please guide me.

I am so confused.


----------



## scurrilous (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm looking to get someone a tablet for around $150-175 Canadian. I would like to avoid ebay, refurbished, and used. Unfortunately I missed all of the Nexus 7 (2013 model) deals. Is there anything you guys can suggest?
I think they will be using the tablet mainly for hearthstone, puzzles and dragons, and playing other games. It'd also be nice if it was going to be receiving android 5.0 but I guess that's probably a stretch at this price. The size doesn't matter anything 7 inches and higher is fine.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Luis2L (Dec 12, 2014)

*Nexus 9 or Galaxy Tab S 8.4*

Hey guys!
So I am planning to get a new tablet for christmas and my final options are the Nexus 9 and the S Tab 8.4. I like both of them but I have one con on each one:
Nexus 9
-Light Bleed and Terrible Buttons

S Tab 8.4
-Touchwiz

Ive heard that the light bleed has been fixed but just for SOME users. Touchwiz, that you cannot fix.
Please help me decide!!
Thanks


----------



## TiTAN-O-One (Dec 12, 2014)

GUYS

Any phone you guys van recommend at 220USD? Im looking for phones of my price with expandable storage and big battery ALSO cusROMs of many kind.

At first Note 2 was my answer but then my country sells the N7105 variant which has little dev supporting ROMs  

I have like 3 days to choose so help is appreciated

Sent from my GT-S6500 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MasterImran1 (Dec 12, 2014)

scurrilous said:


> I'm looking to get someone a tablet for around $150-175 Canadian. I would like to avoid ebay, refurbished, and used. Unfortunately I missed all of the Nexus 7 (2013 model) deals. Is there anything you guys can suggest?
> I think they will be using the tablet mainly for hearthstone, puzzles and dragons, and playing other games. It'd also be nice if it was going to be receiving android 5.0 but I guess that's probably a stretch at this price. The size doesn't matter anything 7 inches and higher is fine.
> 
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



I suggest you get the NVidia Shield. Great specs with android 5.0 update

---------- Post added at 03:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:35 PM ----------




Luis2L said:


> Hey guys!
> So I am planning to get a new tablet for christmas and my final options are the Nexus 9 and the S Tab 8.4. I like both of them but I have one con on each one:
> Nexus 9
> -Light Bleed and Terrible Buttons
> ...

Click to collapse



Get the Nexus 9 as they've fixed the button issue.. But I'm not sure about the screen tho..

---------- Post added at 03:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 PM ----------




Mokiwipeout said:


> I will be buying a new phone in about a month...
> 
> What i would like it to be able to do?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Get either the Nexus 5 or OnePlus One


----------



## MiyagiSan (Dec 12, 2014)

scurrilous said:


> I'm looking to get someone a tablet for around $150-175 Canadian. I would like to avoid ebay, refurbished, and used. Unfortunately I missed all of the Nexus 7 (2013 model) deals. Is there anything you guys can suggest?
> I think they will be using the tablet mainly for hearthstone, puzzles and dragons, and playing other games. It'd also be nice if it was going to be receiving android 5.0 but I guess that's probably a stretch at this price. The size doesn't matter anything 7 inches and higher is fine.
> 
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



If you can wait, Nokia has an interesting tablet due for release early next year.



Luis2L said:


> Hey guys!
> So I am planning to get a new tablet for christmas and my final options are the Nexus 9 and the S Tab 8.4. I like both of them but I have one con on each one:
> Nexus 9
> -Light Bleed and Terrible Buttons
> ...

Click to collapse



Nokia's tablet due early next year is an interesting alternative...


----------



## Luis2L (Dec 12, 2014)

MiyagiSan said:


> If you can wait, Nokia has an interesting tablet due for release early next year.
> 
> 
> 
> Nokia's tablet due early next year is an interesting alternative...

Click to collapse



It lloks like a copycat of the ipad, I dont like it that much. I am waiting until CES to see what is unveiled. That new Snapdragon looks beefy, maybe a dievice with that would be nice.
Thanks for the replies guys! If you can please help me... more :silly:


----------



## Peluche321 (Dec 12, 2014)

The Oneplus One is the best phone


----------



## MiyagiSan (Dec 13, 2014)

Luis2L said:


> It lloks like a copycat of the ipad, I dont like it that much. I am waiting until CES to see what is unveiled. That new Snapdragon looks beefy, maybe a dievice with that would be nice.
> Thanks for the replies guys! If you can please help me... more :silly:

Click to collapse



It does look a little like the iPad. That isn't suprising, there are only so many ways to shape a rectangle with in/out thermal holes.

Nokia promises it will be unlocked. Add kernel and AOSP source and, it's a winner...


----------



## alex91s (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi, I currently have a LG G3 and I want to get a new device, I'm having a hard time deciding between Nexus 6, Iphone 6 Plus and Galaxy Note 4.

1) I'm from Brazil, so I will have to buy a off contract device.

2) I'd for sure, 100%, buy the Nexus 6, If its screen wasn't Amoled. Why? Because I plan on keeping this device at least for 2 years, and I'm almost sure that in 2 years, a Amoled device will get a burn in. I don't want to stress out about the screen. I had a Moto X and I was always dimming the brightness so it'd help to reduce the burn in risk. Also, I like apps like Lux (that changes the screen temperature at night), but the dev. told me that with a Amoled screen, the night mode would increase the risk of getting burn in, so I didn't use it. In other words, Amoled screen is a stress for me, and I want to avoid it at all costs. You can tell me you have Amoled device for X years and never get a burn in, but it wouldn't help, since I've read a lot of people getting burn in, Nexus 6, Moto X or Note 2/3, it doesn't matter, there's always someone that said they had this problem. I know you can get a warranty, but I'd be stressful for me to get the device replaced in Brazil.

So, in your opinion, what should I do? 


Thanks in advance.


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 14, 2014)

alex91s said:


> Hi, I currently have a LG G3 and I want to get a new device, I'm having a hard time deciding between Nexus 6, Iphone 6 Plus and Galaxy Note 4.
> 
> 1) I'm from Brazil, so I will have to buy a off contract device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For you, here's my advice - if Android is not a 100% necessity for you, get the iPhone 6+ - it has a good feel and great performance. However, if you NEED Android, seeing your opinion on the Nexus' Amoled screen, get the Note 4, as it's nearly as good, and won't cause you unwanted stress.

:good:


----------



## alex91s (Dec 14, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> For you, here's my advice - if Android is not a 100% necessity for you, get the iPhone 6+ - it has a good feel and great performance. However, if you NEED Android, seeing your opinion on the Nexus' Amoled screen, get the Note 4, as it's nearly as good, and won't cause you unwanted stress.
> 
> :good:

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for helping, but isn't Note 4's screen Amoled also?


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 14, 2014)

alex91s said:


> Thanks a lot for helping, but isn't Note 4's screen Amoled also?

Click to collapse



Oops, sorry.  Let me amend my advice to read:

If you don't find the Android OS a necessity, get the iPhone.

If you DO need Android, get the Nexus, as it is already your first pick and both it and the Note 4 have Amoled displays.

:good:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## agietha (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi, I currently have a Samsung Galaxy S2 and I want to get a new device coz my s2 is soo laggy now, I'm having a hard time deciding between samsung galaxy grand 2, asus zenfone 6, xiaomi redmi note, and xiaomi MI3

I need a new device that is not lagging.
Is 1,5 gb RAM enough? coz i use a lot of apps, or i prefer 2gb RAM actually.
I also need large screen device, like 5 inch or more.
For the camera at least same or better than my samsung S2 (front 2mp, back 8mp)

thx in advance


----------



## mahmoud fayed (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm a Note (N7000) user, and my choices for getting a new device are : Note 4 or Nexus 6.

I don't like TW at all, but may be I could live with it for the s-pen only (because i use s-pen nearly every day), Oppositely I like pure android interface, feel and the ability of getting updates as soon as released(Nexus 6).

What should I buy?

__________
Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## blackstahli (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey all,

I'm trying to look for the ideal tablet to fit my needs and price range, so here we go:
- I'll most likely be installing a custom rom on it, so I care more about internal specs than stock rom
- screen is a big factor, since I'll be using the tablet mostly for movies, occasional/light gaming, and reading
- good battery life
- screen size between 8 to 10 inches, leaning towards 10
- don't really care about front facing speakers (i always use headphones)
- priced below $500

I've narrowed my choices down to the Galaxy Tab S 8.4 and NVidia Shield Tablet, but here's what's keeping me from making a final decision:
- Tab S has a gorgeous screen, but I don't like physical home buttons
- Not sure if CM11 or any soon-to-be-stable roms for the Tab S allow for fingerprint scanning, in which case the above is null
- Shield tablet's screen isn't as good (IPS vs super AMOLED, hd vs quadhd)
- Shield's internal specs are top-notch, but I don't game very often nor heavily, so in terms of regular day-to-day use, performance for Shield vs Tab S on CM11 probably won't have many differences (not sure about this though, can someone comment on this?)
- Tab S is more expensive ($50-70 more expensive on amazon)

Also, I took a look at a few other alternatives, such as the Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4/10.1, which are one step down from the Tab S but according to a few videos on Youtube seem to be running buttery smooth on CM11 and are priced MUCH lower (around $230 on amazon).


----------



## MiyagiSan (Dec 14, 2014)

agietha said:


> Hi, I currently have a Samsung Galaxy S2 and I want to get a new device coz my s2 is soo laggy now, I'm having a hard time deciding between samsung galaxy grand 2, asus zenfone 6, xiaomi redmi note, and xiaomi MI3
> 
> I need a new device that is not lagging.
> Is 1,5 gb RAM enough? coz i use a lot of apps, or i prefer 2gb RAM actually.
> ...

Click to collapse



Used flagships like Galaxy S4, Xperia Z1 or Z2, Nexus 5, LG G2 or G3. Better support on xda...

---------- Post added at 11:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 PM ----------




blackstahli said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm trying to look for the ideal tablet to fit my needs and price range, so here we go:
> - I'll most likely be installing a custom rom on it, so I care more about internal specs than stock rom
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait to see the Nokia tablet next year? Should be significantly less than your $500 budget and will be unlocked..


----------



## blackstahli (Dec 14, 2014)

MiyagiSan said:


> Wait to see the Nokia tablet next year? Should be significantly less than your $500 budget and will be unlocked..

Click to collapse



Actually I'm leaning towards 10 inch tablets 
So tab pro 10.1 or tab s 10.5 seem like good options for me, and the nexus 9 as well


----------



## Cikociko (Dec 20, 2014)

*is honor 6 worth it ?*

Ive been finding devices that could replace my gs2 plus. Is honor 6 worth it or do i have to wait for honor 6 plus or far superior devices. Im on tight budget so i dont want to spend a lot of money. Can you explain the difference of its honor 6 processor and the qualcomm snapdragon 805?  Thanks.


----------



## vania tan (Dec 20, 2014)

hi guys..
i want to ask its better i choose LG G Pro 2 or LG G3?
Because the information about LG G Pro 2 is very lack.
thanks


----------



## gunBi (Dec 20, 2014)

Vania go for g3


----------



## rudreshrocks (Dec 22, 2014)

I am planning to buy dell venue 8 pro (3g,64gb) , at the same time acer iconia w4-821 (3g 64gb) looks great ,which one is good any suggestion


----------



## cnoevl21 (Dec 22, 2014)

*Need a "new" device*

So im still on verizon's galaxy nexus. while its done me good for a few years now, its really starting to crap out on me and i think its just the age of it. So im looking to upgrade, but not lose my unlimited data, so basically im looking to pick something up on ebay in the $200 range. At first, I was only looking at the gs4 cuz i REALLY like having removable battery, but the truth is, trying to find an s4 still on mdk build so the damn bootloader isnt locked is just too much of a pain. So ive expanded my search to the non-removable battery phones. But now I have too many options. So I come to XDA to look for some advice. Between Moto X (developer edition), lg g2, nexus 5, and htc one m7.  which does everyone prefer? I want to be able to root and have an unlocked bootloader, so really I'm looking for which device is the easiest to do this on, as well as which has the best battery life since i cant rely on having 2 spare ones in my pocket anymore. Also, if there is another device that I'm missing in the $200 price range, please list it. Thanks! 
I should also say that I like stock android, and although I'd test out the lg and htc ui, if I don't like them, or they bog the phone down, I'd be wanting to flash a custom vanilla android rom. like an eclipse rom, cm,  or paranoid android.


----------



## Planterz (Dec 23, 2014)

cnoevl21 said:


> Between Moto X (developer edition), lg g2, nexus 5, and htc one m7.

Click to collapse



Nexus 5 won't work on on Verizon.

Between the other 3, they're all fine devices with their strengths and weaknesses. I'm actually looking at picking up one of these same 3 phones, but for T-Mobile.

LG G2 is probably the best. Biggest screen, by far the biggest battery, and definitely the better camera. It might be bigger than you want though. Phonearena has a great size comparison tool so you can see how all these phones size up to your Galaxy Nexus. Actually, it's only 3mm wider/taller than the Galaxy Nexus, despite having a .5" bigger screen.

HTC M7 is definitely the best built, but that also means it's the least repairable, should you need to replace the screen or put a new battery in. The camera is definitely its weakest point. 4mp means cropped macro pics will lack detail, as will sweeping vistas or anything in the distance. But for general, casual picture taking to post on Facebook, it works just fine. The boomsound speakers are cool, but they mean the phone doesn't have a very good screen-to-size ratio.

The 2013 Moto X is an interesting device. Same size screen as your Galaxy Nexus, but in a rather smaller overall package. Inferior 720p resolution compared to those other phones' 1080p, but it has some nifty tricks with active notifications. Camera is OK, nothing to horrible or outstanding about it. Weakest battery out of the 3, although if you turn off the "always listening" function, that might improve.

Personally, I'm leaning mainly towards the G2. My current phone is a Nexus 4, so even though I love the size and ergonomics of the Moto X, it'd be kinda redundant. I want something bigger too, and I briefly owned a Note 3, which I found just a bit too big to comfortably use and carry when in a case (just a tad wide for my hand, way too big in the pocket), so I'm thinking the G2 might hit the sweet spot. Plus it has the best hardware, biggest battery, and best camera. The M7 I'd only really consider because of the front-facing speakers.


----------



## Error503 (Dec 24, 2014)

What's the best phone I can get right now for $350? These are my requirements:

64 GB storage (most important)
Must have CyanogenMod or other similar ROM support (also very important)
1080p screen or better, preferrably not bigger than 5.5 inches
Quad Core 2 GHz CPU or better
Decent camera and battery life

Also, I really dislike the design of the OnePlus One, so I don't really consider this one.


----------



## Umbardacil (Dec 24, 2014)

Error503 said:


> What's the best phone I can get right now for $350? These are my requirements:
> 
> 64 GB storage (most important)
> Must have CyanogenMod or other similar ROM support (also very important)
> ...

Click to collapse



I would suggest Xiaomi Mi4 but I don't know how is developer support for this phone 

Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## r25txe (Dec 24, 2014)

Hey all, I'm kinda loathe to ask for advice like this but I can't seem to figure out the route to go ...

I just lost my Moto G [2nd Gen dual SIM] to water attack and my second phone, a Galaxy SIII, lost a battle with the ground so it has a smashed screen - still works fine though. (I'd never broken a device before these two in the space of 3 weeks!). PS - watch out for the Moto on Swappa Boneyard, maybe even the SIII. :good:

Basically between work and personal I have two devices, so I need to buy at least one. Also, I am considering ditching Samsung because even with custom ROMs etc it never felt as smooth as the lower powered Moto G.

I need developer friendly devices, as in they are easily rooted and bootloader is accessible.

So far I have come down to buying a Nexus 5 (32Gb) and a replacement dual SIM Moto G. (~€375)

My other option is the Moto and get the screen replaced on the SIII. (~€225)

These devices are mainly used for email, simple document composition/editing, navigation, taking pictures & vid, messaging, forum & net browsing, watching an odd video. I don't play games much really, prefer to use my Nexus 7 for that, so they really don't have to be cutting edge.

If anyone can give me a compelling reason to upgrade my thoughts, say to an LG G2/3 or point me in the direction of a good alternative to both phones I am thinking about at roughly the same price point I am very welcoming of suggestions.

I should also state that I have strongly considered a OnePlus One (64Gb) instead of the Nexus 5, but my country the 4G operates on 800/900/1800MHz bands and the OnePlus only supports 800MHz from those three. (I am aware that the Moto G does not support 4G at all, but I would only use 4G on one device at most, if at all). If somebody who is of an understanding of this could tell me that the OnePlus will be perfectly fine even though only one band will be useable that would give me great reassurance and would put the OnePlus back in the running, probably even in the lead.

Overall some of the features I look for in phones, or not, are:
Decent point and shoot camera, I use my dedicated for real shots.
Not bothered too much about battery being removeable or not
Not bothered either whether the phone has an SD card slot, but would go for 32Gb min on non SD card phones.
4.5" screen is minimum, about 5.5" max
I much prefer phones with physical home, back and recent apps buttons, but not a deal breaker. (hence my liking the OnePlus)


Sorry for so much detail, but I hope this helps you to help me.


----------



## Error503 (Dec 24, 2014)

Umbardacil said:


> I would suggest Xiaomi Mi4 but I don't know how is developer support for this phone
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



There is CM support, but the 64GB version is a bit out of my price range.


----------



## Umbardacil (Dec 24, 2014)

Error503 said:


> There is CM support, but the 64GB version is a bit out of my price range.

Click to collapse



How about Meizu MX4 / MX4 Pro?  Is it to expensive for you too? 

Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Error503 (Dec 24, 2014)

Umbardacil said:


> How about Meizu MX4 / MX4 Pro?  Is it to expensive for you too?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



That one doesn't have CM or any other ROM for that matter. I know I'm being a bit picky for the low budget I have but I really want a phone with CM. I'm tempted to just go with the OnePlus One, but I'd like to see all other options beforehand. I'd pick one with lesser specs in exchange for better design and build quality.


----------



## Umbardacil (Dec 25, 2014)

Well,  if you're already convinced to buy 1+1 what's the use for checking other possibilities?   I assume that you must convince yourself harder  

When your required storage doesn't need to be built in perhaps you can buy something with SD card slot?  SGS 4 maybe? 

Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## maurinho217 (Dec 25, 2014)

Hey guys, before everything, merry Christmas to everyone! 

All right, I've been a iOS hardcore user(if that even existis), and Last year decided to enter the Android universe. So I bought a nexus 5, since I was looking for a cheaper device, cause I had no idea if I would adapt to it. 

One year after, I'm into rooting, custom rooms, recoverys and kernels, and looking for a better device. 

I'm between a Moto maxx (named droid turbo in USA) and a LG g3.

My gf got a g3, I love the camera, the screen and the size, but had some lag and overheating problems. Battery is better than my Nexus, but I think it is not enough for me. 

I like everything on the maxx, besides the capacitive buttons, and the ballistic nylon (only version available in Brazil). 

The storage in the maxx is a plus for me, but the g3 got micro SD slot. Is it possible to storage apps and install them from the SD, or it is only available to media? 

Thanks for your patience, and sorry for the long post! 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## volktru (Dec 25, 2014)

Hey, would like some opinions on 10.1 "10in" tablets.  New to tabs


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## dixie04 (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi.  I am trying to decide whether to buy a new moto g or a new nexus 4 (unused old stock) . Both same price. I want an all round phone, but do little gaming. Thanks in advance for your comments. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## msanketh (Dec 27, 2014)

*Micromax Yu Yureka or Moto G (2nd Gen)*

I am really confused between these 2 phones. Please tell me which one to buy, i am big time game lover, so please help me. My budget is quite low, so narrowed down the options to these two phone. 

Help Me!!!! :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Planterz (Dec 27, 2014)

dixie04 said:


> Hi.  I am trying to decide whether to buy a new moto g or a new nexus 4 (unused old stock) . Both same price. I want an all round phone, but do little gaming. Thanks in advance for your comments.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Nexus 4, without a doubt. Bigger screen, better processor, better GPU, double the RAM, and nearly unparalleled development, if you're into that.


----------



## gcretro (Dec 29, 2014)

Is it worth buying a Samsung Galaxy S4 now?  For use on AT&T. It's available for $379 at B&H.

How bad is the screen cracking issue / design flaw?


----------



## innomi (Dec 30, 2014)

gcretro said:


> Is it worth buying a Samsung Galaxy S4 now?  For use on AT&T. It's available for $379 at B&H.
> 
> How bad is the screen cracking issue / design flaw?

Click to collapse



The s4 is still a good phone with a relatively good screen in terms of cracking. 
You can get a tempered glass screen protector if you want to be safe. 

At least it's not as bad an an iphone 6 lol

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## hammy434 (Dec 30, 2014)

*looking for a new phone*

hi, i'm looking for a new phone. my current phone is a sony xperia sp and my phone before that was a samsung galaxy ace. i'm looking for a phone that's quite high end and fast, so i can run apps and games well, and have less freezes/crashes than on my last 2 phones. also i don't really like how phones are getting bigger so please don't suggest big phones e.g. samsung galaxy note 4.

the phones i've found so far are:

*sony xperia z3 compact:* i really like this phone, it has great specs and it's a compact phone, it's waterproof, it's fast and good for gaming, the cameras good. things i don't like is the positions of the buttons & ports. also i heard the screen cracks easily. only phone i've dropped without a case was my old samsung galaxy ace, that was on concrete from waist height and it survived and that's not a high end phone so i'd want my new phone to be able to survive that too. anyway i really like the sony xperia z3 compact and from looking on youtube at comments it seems a lot of other people do too. another phone i was thinking of which was similar was samsung galaxy alpha but the fact that it's got no micro sd card slot and the battery is a bit small ruined it a bit for me. i'd like to know what you guys think though .

*samsung galaxy s5:* i like this phone too, it's quite popular and has a lot of features. i wouldn't want a phone much bigger than this to be honest. anyway i think as an all round phone this pretty much does everything. i just need to think whether it's worth getting this or waiting for the s6.

some phones which aren't out yet that i'm considering:

*samsung galaxy s6:* it's not out yet but it sounds like it will hopefully be good as they're starting from scratch apparently. i just hope if the rumors are true and if it does have a 5.5 inch screen the bezels are really thin. imo though 5.5 inch screen makes it too similar to note 4, but it still wouldn't surprise me if it does have the 5.5 inch screen cause well, apple has a 5.5 inch screen on their phone and i think i'm right in saying samsung were the ones to start putting really big screens on phones, so they won't want apple having a bigger screen than them on their flagship phone. anyway this will probably be a really good phone i just hope it isn't huge.

*htc one m9:* it's not out yet but it will probably be good. i would have considered the htc one m8 but i think i'm right in saying the camera on it is only 4mp, which for me is too low. but they should hopefully make it better on the htc one m9. looking on the leaked benchmark result it looks like it will have a 20.7mp camera, which is very good . the leaked benchmark result also says it's only got a 5 inch screen, which is good for me . so hopefully they're accurate leaks.

so those are the devices i'm thinking of getting. if there's any other ones you think i'd like please recommend them to me. otherwise if you gave me your opinion on each one and told me which one you think i should get i'd really appreciate it. thanks so much everyone!!!


----------



## TiTAN-O-One (Dec 30, 2014)

The new HTC One flagship (Hima if im not mistaken) is gonna be at CES on Jan 5th. I'll say go for that. 13mp front camera and 20.7mp back camera. Pretty high spec-ed too. S805 on a 1080p screen. Tho all this maybe a rumor. 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## I Am Awesome (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi friends,
One of my friends wants to buy a High-End phone,But he don't know to choose Note4 or Iphone 6,
so what do you suggest?


----------



## shabydog (Dec 30, 2014)

*I need 2-3 recommandations on a 75-100 USD device*

Hi,
How are you?

I lookig 4 a spare phone at least 4.5"

Comftable for 3-4G , whtsapp, eMails.
Can run at the same time atleast 10 tabs on Chrom.

Not less than 1GB ram + 8GB rom.
Not too chubby.
Presumptive screen quality under the sun.

Thank you!


----------



## creme_egg (Dec 30, 2014)

S5 mini (£245) or Z1 Compact (£270) or something else?

Considering that I want a new sim free mini phone for £270 or less which:

1. Has a good camera and a good screen

2. Doesn't randomly lag / hang when browsing facebook, chrome, instagram, reddit, whatsapp, youtube

3. Won't break / slow up / feel out dated in a few months

I don't care about touchwhiz, gimmicks (ie fingerprint scanner, heart rate, IR etc.), rooting, not fussed about gaming either.

Cheers


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 30, 2014)

@hammy434, I'd go for the HTC One M9 (once it comes out) if I were you.
@I Am Awesome, the Note 4 is definitely the better of those two options.
@creme_egg, for you, I'd say the Z1 Compact. Good phone, nice size, plenty of development. 

Hope this helps all of you! :laugh:


----------



## bkayy (Jan 1, 2015)

OnePlus one if you can if not nexus4

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## teawonn (Jan 5, 2015)

Im not sure what's a good tablet over 9 inch. Because I have a nexus 7 and its not for me. But I don't like IPad or Nexus 9? I want to stay with android or windows 8 is fine too. But under 500 dollars. Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 5, 2015)

teawonn said:


> Im not sure what's a good tablet over 9 inch. Because I have a nexus 7 and its not for me. But I don't like IPad or Nexus 9? I want to stay with android or windows 8 is fine too. But under 500 dollars. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



For you, I'd recommend either the Asus Transformer Book T100TA ($399) or the Samsung Galaxy Tab S 10.5 ($499).


----------



## parth6512 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi,

I'm looking for a T-mobile device that is has good build quality(similar to iPhone 6), lots of development, and not bigger then 5.5" since I have fairly small hands. 

I have considered the Chinese phones (Mi4 and H6) but I don't think they support Tmobile LTE.
Also looked at HTC M8 but I don't like the look of that phone. 
Considered the Galaxy Alpha but no development going on there.



Currently own the LG G3 but after using the S5 prior, it's hard getting used to the on screen buttons and the non AMOLED display. So I am looking for something that has similar screen to the S5.

Not sure if anything that fits the bill.

Thanks for suggestions.


----------



## Hannah Stern (Jan 6, 2015)

Peluche321 said:


> The Oneplus One is the best phone

Click to collapse



...for it's price.  It's also the cheapest phone with 4k-Recording  



But it's got no MicroSD-Slot.

In total:
Best Phone: Note 4
Best Waterproof Phone: Z3 and Z3 Compact

But it depends on you, which phone you prefer.




If somebody wants a Phone in this thread, don't forget to call some specs (4k-Recording/Processing Power) if you're a more advanced user...


----------



## brainbone (Jan 6, 2015)

parth6512 said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking for a T-mobile device that is has good build quality(similar to iPhone 6), lots of development, and not bigger then 5.5" since I have fairly small hands.
> .

Click to collapse



If it's for t-mobile, you're probably going to want a device that supports LTE Band 12 (700mhz A).  This limits your choices dramatically.

The Galaxy S5, Note 4 and Nexus 6 all support band 12, but are a bit large.

I chose to temporarily go with a cheap Galaxy Avant (crap screen, pitiful 1.5GB ram, very little development support so far -- but was on sale at Best Buy for $99 last week) until the next round of devices come out.


----------



## Nazo (Jan 6, 2015)

Guess I'll ask again, but I really really need a more modern phone that's at least equal in performance to my Samsung Galaxy S3 (preferably a little better as I'm starting to have troubles in some games) with a slightly smaller size that works with US Verizon and has official CyanogenMod builds (not unofficial.)  My current phone has a width of 71mm and I think I really need something around 67mm or less.

I really really really want the Z3 Compact, but it doesn't seem like it's ever going to get proper official CyanogenMod support that I can see and as far as I can understand it it can never work on Verizon since it doesn't look like it supports CDMA (and with the full sized Z3 they actually made a Verizon specific variant with more limitations.)  I might be desperate enough to consider giving up CM support if it's open enough, properly rooted, and has a writable system partition with a reliable recovery, but obviously I can't give up it actually working on my network.

Am I just utterly screwed until the day I can finally be rid of this crappy Verizon service and their stupid limitations and outdated technology?  Unfortunately, for now I'm just stuck with them.


----------



## Planterz (Jan 7, 2015)

Nazo said:


> Guess I'll ask again, but I really really need a more modern phone that's at least equal in performance to my Samsung Galaxy S3 (preferably a little better as I'm starting to have troubles in some games) with a slightly smaller size that works with US Verizon and has official CyanogenMod builds (not unofficial.)  My current phone has a width of 71mm and I think I really need something around 67mm or less.
> 
> I really really really want the Z3 Compact, but it doesn't seem like it's ever going to get proper official CyanogenMod support that I can see and as far as I can understand it it can never work on Verizon since it doesn't look like it supports CDMA (and with the full sized Z3 they actually made a Verizon specific variant with more limitations.)  I might be desperate enough to consider giving up CM support if it's open enough, properly rooted, and has a writable system partition with a reliable recovery, but obviously I can't give up it actually working on my network.
> 
> Am I just utterly screwed until the day I can finally be rid of this crappy Verizon service and their stupid limitations and outdated technology?  Unfortunately, for now I'm just stuck with them.

Click to collapse



Moto X 2013 or HTC One M7. They're not up to spec to today's flagships, but they're better than your GS3, and they have official CM builds.


----------



## leadn (Jan 7, 2015)

this is a 2012 topic, so loads of decisions have changed I presume. Currently, I'd go for the ASUS Zenfone 2. Maybe because it's a beast with a 4GB RAM, or maybe it's relatively cheap. (not sure it's up to 300usd)


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## briankfree (Jan 7, 2015)

Moto X 2014 or LG G3 or Galaxy S5?


----------



## Nazo (Jan 7, 2015)

leadn said:


> this is a 2012 topic, so loads of decisions have changed I presume. Currently, I'd go for the ASUS Zenfone 2. Maybe because it's a beast with a 4GB RAM, or maybe it's relatively cheap. (not sure it's up to 300usd)

Click to collapse



When the topic started doesn't matter.  What matters is how it's being used.  There's a reason this one is stickied too.  It's being used today and has been for a long time.  This it's a 2015 topic.

As for RAM in a smartphone, if you're doing CAD design while tabbing over and editing a high resolution scan image and tabbing over and encoding a video, you're doing it wrong.  This is a smartphone.  Simply put, 4GiB is a nice thing to put on paper, but the reality is Android software won't really utilize that at all and it's just wasted.  If you're worried about futureproofing, you'll be bottlenecked at the CPU or GPU _long_ before the RAM probably.



Planterz said:


> Moto X 2013 or HTC One M7. They're not up to spec to today's flagships, but they're better than your GS3, and they have official CM builds.

Click to collapse



Darn.  It looks like the Moto X 2013 isn't getting real CM support -- it just has a handful of builds and that's it.  The irony is, the previous generation hardware (the 2012 with the same basic codename, the Droid Razr HD/M) has plenty of builds including enabled CM12 nightlies.  I don't think it was really truly supported and a dev just picked it up for a little while by the look of it.  It's kind of too bad since it's a great size for what I want at the least.

The HTC One M7 seems pretty neat.  1080p in a screen that size would be really nice for me (I have good eyesight, so I like a really high DPI) though I wonder if that might have the effect of making it harder for the SoC to actually handle games and such.  It is awfully wide too -- pretty much just a bit over 1mm over the arbitrary criteria I made up.  Still, I'm trying to dig around (man these CPUs are proprietary as heck!) and I _think_ it's basically the almost same CPU as my Nexus 7 (2013) with a higher frequency.  It's definitely the same GPU (though it's hard to believe 2D games are being limited by GPU) which is better than the SGS3's GPU.  Assuming the two are indeed similar CPUs, my tablet is handling those trouble games fine, I just hate playing them on a tablet, so that would solve at least the problem of them, though perhaps not as much futureproofing as I'd prefer.  Still, CyanogenMod helps a _lot_ since I slim down the system and get rid of the bloatware crap.  I think I'm going to have to hold one in person to really know what I'm working with, but it _is_ at least smaller than the SGS3 (and I just really really like that high DPI 1080p I'll admit.)

BTW, I'm looking around and it seems the newer M8 is also fully supported by CyanogenMod and basically the same size and shape, so I'm looking at it now instead.  Unless I'm just completely misunderstanding, it basically blows my current phone away and at least is slightly smaller anyway.  At this point I may just have to accept slightly smaller because everyone is determined to go bigger and bigger......  EDIT:  Woops...  Wikipedia says it's larger than the M7 -- I thought it was suspicious that CM's device page said the exact same dimensions as the M7...  At this point I'm almost considering giving up trying to get something smaller though.    It sure does seem amazingly well supported and has a processor that blows my SGS3 out of the water.  Size-wise I have to consider it to be the same (it's about 1mm less, wow) but I'm probably going to have to seriously consider this one for all that support and the fact I can actually FIND it somewhere...

The lack of a SD card reader in both is depressing, but then it seems everyone is eliminating those these days.  I would really hope they at least have USB host...

Anyway, thanks.  At the very minimum I have one that is some real food for thought.


----------



## Planterz (Jan 8, 2015)

Nazo said:


> Darn.  It looks like the Moto X 2013 isn't getting real CM support -- it just has a handful of builds and that's it.  The irony is, the previous generation hardware (the 2012 with the same basic codename, the Droid Razr HD/M) has plenty of builds including enabled CM12 nightlies.  I don't think it was really truly supported and a dev just picked it up for a little while by the look of it.  It's kind of too bad since it's a great size for what I want at the least.

Click to collapse



I didn't notice that CM support for that phone was minimal. I do know that many Moto X 2013 owners keep their phones stock and simply root and mod with Xposed. The firmware is very close to stock AOSP, the main additions being the active notifications and the "always listening" Google Now stuff. You seem hell-bent on CyanogenMod, but honestly, I think you need to consider _why_ you think CM is necessary, and also look at what you can do with root and Xposed, because nearly any feature of CM can be ported or mimicked with Xposed modules. Also, you should look at other ROMs that might be available, like LiquidSmooth, SlimRom, Omni, Carbon, Dirty Unicorns, Mahdi, OpenKang, etc. CyanogenMod is the most popular custom ROM and the most well know, but it's not the only game in town. Carbon and Mahdi, for example, are based on CM, but with additions/mods/improvements. I don't know specifically what's available for this phone, but it's something I think you should look into.



> The HTC One M7 seems pretty neat.  1080p in a screen that size would be really nice for me (I have good eyesight, so I like a really high DPI) though I wonder if that might have the effect of making it harder for the SoC to actually handle games and such.  It is awfully wide too -- pretty much just a bit over 1mm over the arbitrary criteria I made up.  Still, I'm trying to dig around (man these CPUs are proprietary as heck!) and I _think_ it's basically the almost same CPU as my Nexus 7 (2013) with a higher frequency.  It's definitely the same GPU (though it's hard to believe 2D games are being limited by GPU) which is better than the SGS3's GPU.  Assuming the two are indeed similar CPUs, my tablet is handling those trouble games fine, I just hate playing them on a tablet, so that would solve at least the problem of them, though perhaps not as much futureproofing as I'd prefer.  Still, CyanogenMod helps a _lot_ since I slim down the system and get rid of the bloatware crap.  I think I'm going to have to hold one in person to really know what I'm working with, but it _is_ at least smaller than the SGS3 (and I just really really like that high DPI 1080p I'll admit.)

Click to collapse



The Nexus 7 has a Snapdragon S4 Pro, the M7 has a SD600. Technically, they're part of the same "family", and both have the Adreno 320 GPU, so you're pretty much right in that regard. The 600 came later, so it appears they got better at that processor in terms of QC/binning, and perhaps just decided to market it differently (change the name) accordingly. But yeah, same thing, faster clock speed.



> BTW, I'm looking around and it seems the newer M8 is also fully supported by CyanogenMod and basically the same size and shape, so I'm looking at it now instead.  Unless I'm just completely misunderstanding, it basically blows my current phone away and at least is slightly smaller anyway.  At this point I may just have to accept slightly smaller because everyone is determined to go bigger and bigger......  EDIT:  Woops...  Wikipedia says it's larger than the M7 -- I thought it was suspicious that CM's device page said the exact same dimensions as the M7...  At this point I'm almost considering giving up trying to get something smaller though.    It sure does seem amazingly well supported and has a processor that blows my SGS3 out of the water.  Size-wise I have to consider it to be the same (it's about 1mm less, wow) but I'm probably going to have to seriously consider this one for all that support and the fact I can actually FIND it somewhere...

Click to collapse



The M8 is a beast internally. Its not terribly wide, but it is rather tall because of the speakers. It seems that you're more concerned how it fits in your hand rather than in your pocket, so the length of the phone might not be an issue for you.



> The lack of a SD card reader in both is depressing, but then it seems everyone is eliminating those these days.  I would really hope they at least have USB host...

Click to collapse



The M8 has a mcroSD card slot.


----------



## Nazo (Jan 8, 2015)

I went to my local RadioShack and held each.  In the end, the M7 has a "good enough" processor and feels comfortable in my hand, whereas the M8 is just still bigger than I really want (though it feels more comfortable than my SGS3 at least.)  So I guess I'll just get a M7 if I can find one.

You wouldn't happen to know if the micro-USB port supports USB host?  I've been under the impression that basically all modern Android devices do, but it would be just my luck if my best possible upgrade option is the one exception...

EDIT:


Planterz said:


> You seem hell-bent on CyanogenMod, but honestly, I think you need to consider _why_ you think CM is necessary, and also look at what you can do with root and Xposed, because nearly any feature of CM can be ported or mimicked with Xposed modules.

Click to collapse



I'll try to simplify.  First, I need the option of a minimal OS with good features built in (CyanogenMod is pretty minimal, but not so much so that they actually remove features and they have some nice stuff built in.  I just freeze a few system apps and enjoy the benefits of the extras I actually like and I'm pretty well set with excellent battery life and a beautifully smoothly running device.)  Second, it's the closest thing you can really get to "official."  With third party ROM builds you might get lucky and still get updates for a long time, but chances are third parties will just forget about it (whereas CM is in some ways almost automatic.  You have a maintainer responsible for fixing system-specific issues and if they stop you can get kind of stuck, but I think you still get updates from the current version of CM even if you might not get the next version.) One thing I do know:  it has nightlies enabled already for CM12 (aka Android 5.0) so it's definitely not abandoned by a long shot and being better maintained than my SGS3 (which has no CM12 builds under any variant at all, nevermind my d2vzw -- yes, I'm remembering to check d2vzw since they apparently deunified the SGS3 with CM12 for some odd reason mere months after they went to all the trouble to unify towards the end of the CM11 life...)  There's also the fact that as long as CM supports something, it's far easier and far more likely that third party builds will actually show up and continue being updated.  It's just plain more developed (so bugs are more likely to get squashed) and generally means better overall support and quality will go into the builds.  Stock ROMs typically have very limited options (even if they're closer to AOSP without bloatware crap like with Samsung) and are harder to customize to suit one's needs.  Stock ROMs also get the least updated...  It takes them longer to update and they drop a device sooner (for instance, my SGS3 variant went only up to 4.2...  No 5.0 will ever be official for it.)  CM may eventually drop a device, but they go much further and unlock much more potential from a device than the manufacturers will do.

PS.  Xposed Framework is effectively dead for now.    It doesn't work on ART and not only is ART better in numerous ways than Dalvik (so I've already been using it on my SGS3 despite having to give up Xposed to do it) but it is required on Android 5.x (Dalvik is removed entirely.)  It's also a real pain to do some things using it.  For instance, I need a volume fix.  It's a real hassle, but I can modify the framework jar to fix the volume to reasonable numbers of steps.  There was a module for it, but A.  the author went MIA without a word and hasn't updated in positively ages (so if it hasn't stopped working yet, you can bet it will soon) and B.  it was exceptionally limited (I want 100 steps and control over each type of volume, not just the main sound and they could only do 30 or 45 on the main control with no ability to separately or even at all control things like BlueTooth and the call volume...)  Hopefully Xposed will manage to get ART working (they're on it anyway) but for now you can't count on it.  Even if they do (and there are a couple of nice things it can do that I'd love to have back) unless I can learn to program my own modules (doubtful) I still need the extras I can do without it.


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 8, 2015)

@Nazo,



> You wouldn't happen to know if the micro-USB port supports USB
> host? I've been under the impression that basically all modern
> Android devices do, but it would be just my luck if my best
> possible upgrade option is the one exception...

Click to collapse



Oh, it certainly supports USB host mode - however, I wouldn't get it into host mode if I bought it if I were you because of the countless people who haven't been able to get their M7s _out_ of host mode to charge.


----------



## Nazo (Jan 8, 2015)

What do you mean?  There isn't a "USB host mode."  This sounds like just a software issue with the stock ROM or something.  It should be just as simple as you plug in something via a standard adapter (which I have a ton of) and if the OS doesn't have USB mounting built in, mount it using a third party tool (or manually in a terminal if you're really patient.)  You don't switch some sort of "mode" or anything.

Probably a software issue I'd bet is non-existent on CyanogenMod.


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 8, 2015)

Nazo said:


> What do you mean?  There isn't a "USB host mode."  This sounds like just a software issue with the stock ROM or something.  It should be just as simple as you plug in something via a standard adapter (which I have a ton of) and if the OS doesn't have USB mounting built in, mount it using a third party tool (or manually in a terminal if you're really patient.)  You don't switch some sort of "mode" or anything.
> 
> Probably a software issue I'd bet is non-existent on CyanogenMod.

Click to collapse



Forgive me for correcting you, but there most certainly is a mode which you switch the device into (or it happens automatically). In fact, there are three modes in which the microUSB port can be:


 Peripheral, which is the regular mode used for charging and PC mounting;
 Host, which is used for hosting and mounting other devices onto the device which is in host mode; and
 OTG, which is used for the small amount of On-The-Go specific devices which cannot be hosted in the aforementioned host mode.

Sorry for the confusion. Please feel free to research this topic more if needed.


----------



## Nazo (Jan 8, 2015)

What I mean is physically there isn't a "mode."  It sounds like it's software incorrectly determining that a device is plugged in when it is not turning off charging for safety's sake.  The difference is, a software issue can be corrected if one can track it down and, more importantly, I'm talking about using CyanogenMod which wouldn't even be the same software as the stock (for instance, I don't see a "USB host mode" notification or whatever when I plug in a device on my SGS3 with CM.  If it's a proper USB drive or not loose or whatever it just goes ahead and mounts it and says that there is specifically a USB drive plugged in -- not just a generic "host" that could mean a DAC or anything -- and when I'm done I can just tap on that which takes me to the storage menu where I can unmount it before removing to avoid filesystem corruption.)  In other words, I'm questioning whether this issue even applies under the circumstances.


----------



## freelancenoob (Jan 8, 2015)

*Best wifi only phone advice*

I need suggestions for what phone to get for use as a wifi only phone. Few limitations though. 

Carrier doesn't matter (even bad esn would be fine.)
Bigger screen the better
Removable battery
kitkat or kitkat rom preferred
Good wifi reception
cheap cheap cheap (ebay)

I currently have a droid x that I used to use years ago but im having issues with the sbf. So I want to move to something a little newer. Something that has great community rom support. Being unemployeed I can't afford a phone like the s4, s5, note2, etc. So the cheaper I can pick one up the better.


----------



## pezza10 (Jan 8, 2015)

So here is my predicament. So I am looking at a new phone. December last year I bought a Samsung Galaxy S2 LTE (i9210) which I was planning to use until new devices get released, specifically with the Snapdragon 810. However, it seems that the device I bought has a few issues. The battery life is appalling, it needs to be charged 2-3 times a day, I have a feeling it is water damaged as it keeps restarting and cannot hold 4G connection after using WiFi and it also has basically no development at all and i really don't like Touchwhiz but I can live with it. Now that over and done with, I really don't know if I can wait until these new devices come out as it won't probably be until April when they will be available in Australia. Now if I can't wait my choices are the LG G3, HTC One M8 and either the Z3 or Z3 Compact. I do love the size of the Z3 Compact but I also love the design and Sense on the M8. The G3 is the best bang for your buck. Now, I could get one of these and when the new devices come out, sell it. But that is my predicament, buy now or wait.


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 8, 2015)

pezza10 said:


> So here is my predicament. So I am looking at a new phone. December last year I bought a Samsung Galaxy S2 LTE (i9210) which I was planning to use until new devices get released, specifically with the Snapdragon 810. However, it seems that the device I bought has a few issues. The battery life is appalling, it needs to be charged 2-3 times a day, I have a feeling it is water damaged as it keeps restarting and cannot hold 4G connection after using WiFi and it also has basically no development at all and i really don't like Touchwhiz but I can live with it. Now that over and done with, I really don't know if I can wait until these new devices come out as it won't probably be until April when they will be available in Australia. Now if I can't wait my choices are the LG G3, HTC One M8 and either the Z3 or Z3 Compact. I do love the size of the Z3 Compact but I also love the design and Sense on the M8. The G3 is the best bang for your buck. Now, I could get one of these and when the new devices come out, sell it. But that is my predicament, buy now or wait.

Click to collapse



That's a tough decision, but if I were you, I'd try to live with my screwed-up S2 until the new devices are released, and then buy the HTC One M9, for example.

The reason why I'd do this is because if I bought, say, the LG G3 and planned to sell it when whatever the next one in line is released (LG G4?), I probably wouldn't be able to sell it for very much because everybody will be going for the new devices, making my early buying choice an unwise decision.

Hope this helps.


----------



## trotos (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi,
I am looking for a new phone, I want it to be more than 4" and less than 5", lots of ram and bellow 300euros. I need it to be fast even when I got facebook, instagram and other heavy and crapy applications. all,
Maybe future proof device like 4 cores?
Also, I live in Greece but I can get my stuff from germany (friend works there).
I was looking for something like these:
LG Google Nexus 4
Samsung Galaxy S3 Neo
Amazon Fire
Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini
Samsung Galaxy S4 Zoom
Samsung Galaxy S3 LTE
Huawei Ascend P6
HTC One mini

anything else???

Mo*to*ro*la Moto X (I can nto find any specific forum for that one!!!)
Samsung Galaxy S5 mini (that is a little bit more expensive but if it worth it)

P.S. I've also posted this here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1620179&page=1210
Ihave no idea why there are two seperate threats with the same topic


----------



## gogs74 (Jan 8, 2015)

*[Q] Moto G 2014 or xperia c3*

I will be buying a new phone next week.My galaxy s3is on its last legs. I am tossing up between moto g 2014 or a xperia c3.
I am leaning towards the c3 as sony tend to make a nice phone and hopefully they will do a code drop for devs to do some work on it.
I am also thinking a moto g 2014 as devs are starting to work on it. 
I dont want to waste money on a sony if it wont see any love or the moto g if this is as good as it gets.
All advice is appreciated


----------



## FridForce (Jan 8, 2015)

You should buy a Xiaomi mi3 instead of some Samsung crap. 

Sent from my thl 5000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Kekso (Jan 8, 2015)

*Alcatel One Touch Idol 2 S*

Greetings all! I'm a little noob when it comes to smartphones so i have to ask.I'm planning to buy Alcatel One Touch Idol 2 S next month and i'm wondering is this phone any good? I'm not looking for a high end phone,but i want it to run smoothly without major and constant stucking.And since Alcatel aren't that famous when it comes to smartphones i couldn't find a lot of reviews.One guy said that the speaker is a catastrophe and that music sound like crap.Is that true? Btw i don't have much money,this phone is currently availible in my country,do you think it's worth it? Thanks a lot,any help is appreciated!


----------



## r25txe (Jan 8, 2015)

Nazo said:


> I went to my local RadioShack and held each.  In the end, the M7 has a "good enough" processor and feels comfortable in my hand, whereas the M8 is just still bigger than I really want (though it feels more comfortable than my SGS3 at least.)  So I guess I'll just get a M7 if I can find one.
> 
> You wouldn't happen to know if the micro-USB port supports USB host?  I've been under the impression that basically all modern Android devices do, but it would be just my luck if my best possible upgrade option is the one exception...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm into customising and having control over most facets of my phones, but this level of detailing is, frankly, ridiculous.

Enjoy your phone, endless tinkering like this would just wear me down.

With regards your requirement of having a CM official build for your phone, I have happily switched between many custom ROMs on different phones-Omni, Resurrection, Dirty Unicorns, Spirit, Illusion, and more-without any issues.

It is as simple as having Titanium Pro to make zip backups that you flash in recovery and you are back up in 15 mins.

CM doesn't offer even half the customisation of most of those ROMs so you're getting the benefit of any tweaks you wish to activate, baked into the ROM, as opposed to hacky things like Xposed which will be much more stable than running a dozen Xposed modules and probably several other apps and services to reach the level of detailing you seem to aim for.


----------



## Nazo (Jan 9, 2015)

r25txe said:


> I'm into customising and having control over most facets of my phones, but this level of detailing is, frankly, ridiculous.

Click to collapse



What are you talking about?  It's not endless tinkering or heavy levels of detail or etc.  It's mostly just install, freeze a handful of apps, restore my backups, change a few settings, and enjoy.  Like I'm saying, most of what I need is already built in.



> CM doesn't offer even half the customisation of most of those ROMs so you're getting the benefit of any tweaks you wish to activate, baked into the ROM, as opposed to hacky things like Xposed which will be much more stable than running a dozen Xposed modules and probably several other apps and services to reach the level of detailing you seem to aim for.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I have no clue what you're talking about.  CM offers tons of customizations.  If you mean stuff like voltage control not being built in, ok, but all one has to do is install quite possibly any third party kernel at all and you have voltage control (though I have to say I don't like to overclock a phone/tablet and I'm disappointed at how little undervolting has really helped battery life -- especially since on my SGS3 I was able to decrease each range by about 125mV which is quite a large jump, so one would expect a similar result from battery life, but in fact it didn't change anything.)  Other than that, every single thing I ever wanted to customize is customizable in CyanogenMod.  (And just to be clear, it starts out stock just fine like pretty much a standard Android distro with just a few nice bonuses like the Privacy Guard -- you don't _have_ to customize.)

I think we'll have to "agree to disagree" here because I can't even understand you frankly.


----------



## r25txe (Jan 9, 2015)

Nazo said:


> What are you talking about?  It's not endless tinkering or heavy levels of detail or etc.  It's mostly just install, freeze a handful of apps, restore my backups, change a few settings, and enjoy.  Like I'm saying, most of what I need is already built in.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have no clue what you're talking about.  CM offers tons of customizations.  If you mean stuff like voltage control not being built in, ok, but all one has to do is install quite possibly any third party kernel at all and you have voltage control (though I have to say I don't like to overclock a phone/tablet and I'm disappointed at how little undervolting has really helped battery life -- especially since on my SGS3 I was able to decrease each range by about 125mV which is quite a large jump, so one would expect a similar result from battery life, but in fact it didn't change anything.)  Other than that, every single thing I ever wanted to customize is customizable in CyanogenMod.  (And just to be clear, it starts out stock just fine like pretty much a standard Android distro with just a few nice bonuses like the Privacy Guard -- you don't _have_ to customize.)
> ...

Click to collapse



You don't think that looking for 100 step level for volumes is extreme detailing?

And you're right, you've no clue what I'm talking about. Added to that you've no clue what you're talking about yourself.

I'm glad you figured out for yourself that uV is just voodoo though.


----------



## Nazo (Jan 9, 2015)

No, it's not the specific number of steps that makes it more or less than any other form of customization.  It's just a lack of options in the existing implementations (which currently only exist in Xposed via that really outdated module sadly.)  In fact, if they'd just implement it properly, we'd basically have four or five fields or so with a slide bar that you'd just slide over and that's it, you're done.  Just they won't bother to implement it since that would require a small amount of effort one time on their part (though the implementation would likely never be changed again if done right.)

Really it doesn't matter whether it's 100 steps, 30, 45, or just whatever.  It's the same one customization.  The only thing further is, as I said, it's really handy to change the number of steps for each type separately because they just aren't the same (you need more control when listening to music with headphones than you need in a phone call for instance.)  Even that's just basically one extra little bit of customization.  The only reason why it's such a pain in the rear for me to do it requiring such a messy method is just because Google is ignoring a lot of users telling them to fix it.  (What I envision personally is super simple.  Just have a single really simple configuration file or whatever and then anyone can make a free app that changes this configuration.  Said free app would just be a handful of sliders followed by a reboot to apply and that's it.)


And undervolting shouldn't be "voodoo."  Something is wrong.  It's just how electricity works that if current remains constant and voltage is lowered, then less power is being used.  I guess though the real problem is the display, GPU, and memory all use too much power no matter what you do with the CPU (my biggest annoyance is trying to get games to not eat through huge amounts of battery life and make everything run really hot and nothing I do can seem to actually achieve this.)  Either way, this is clearly something that needs a lot of work to get these devices back to the efficiency levels they should be.


----------



## r25txe (Jan 9, 2015)

Nazo said:


> And undervolting shouldn't be "voodoo."  Something is wrong.  It's just how electricity works that if current remains constant and voltage is lowered, then less power is being used.  I guess though the real problem is the display, GPU, and memory all use too much power no matter what you do with the CPU (my biggest annoyance is trying to get games to not eat through huge amounts of battery life and make everything run really hot and nothing I do can seem to actually achieve this.)  Either way, this is clearly something that needs a lot of work to get these devices back to the efficiency levels they should be.

Click to collapse



You're missing the elephant in the room.

Two actually.

Larger screens on phones requiring much more battery, regardless of your uV level. Your screen is always your #1 battery kicker.

Much more significant again is the fallacy of uV which will invariably lead to underclocking as the APU can't draw enough to run at full tilt.

This leads to the inevitable cycle that a task that could run at full tilt, be over sooner, and use less juice, doesn't and you end up with worse battery life.

Which then leads back to the first point where you may need your screen on for longer for that task to run.

Wash, rinse, and repeat. 

And get worse battery.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 9, 2015)

r25txe said:


> You're missing the elephant in the room.
> 
> Two actually.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You pretty near ninja'd me there - but I couldn't have one a better job explaining those points than you did. Nice job! :good:


----------



## whitedragon551 (Jan 9, 2015)

*[Q] Purchasing New Device on Contract*

Currently I have a Galaxy S4 32Gb Mist Black with a 16Gb SD card. 

I am eligible for my 2 year upgrade on Verizon and get a discounted new device. 

I have been considering the Note 4, Galaxy S5, Note Edge, LG G3, and the Moto X. 

I like the S4 size or larger. Ive been really leaning towards the Note 4 as I find the stylus useful, but not sure I can warrant a phablet. 

I dont think the GS5 will be that large of an upgrade over the GS4. 

I would prefer something I can root and custom ROM. I loved MIUI when I had my HTC Incredible, but havent been able to mod much due to the firmware that came on my GS4. Battery life I would like something that can go 1+ days which I dont think any of these phones will have an issue doing. Also would prefer something that was wireless AC capable as I use AC at home and work. 

Whats the best phone in terms of dev support, rooting, etc. and what phone would you pick and why?


----------



## whitedragon551 (Jan 9, 2015)

Bump. Looking to buy a new phone tomorrow. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Nazo (Jan 9, 2015)

Then you both missed the bigger "elephant" that I already pointed out those factors.  Though don't assume the screen is always on for every task.  My biggest focus on maximum battery life has been while the phone was relatively idle and the screen was off where it should be more affected by things such as the CPU.  It's worth noting though that a task taking longer to complete at a lower clock rate and voltage does not guarantee the screen will be on any different length of time though.  For instance, while browsing and using really bad sites like Facebook, even if it takes longer to process, I'm not going to stop using my phone while it loads or processes things.  (Though that said, I think you might be surprised how little CPU power is needed to do most simple tasks when you don't have bloatware vying for processor time.)  If the screen stays on the same length of time, we must remove it as a variable.  Now, you've mentioned it taking longer -- this is true, but, the CPU is at the lower speed.  Since it's the same amount of processing to be done either way, the result should be essentially taking exactly to scale longer.  Namely, it should even out.  Another variable removed.  That said, yes, the screen is the biggest battery life stealer.

I've given up all hope of ever getting better battery life from games in Android.  In that respect I was just hoping to reduce the amount of heat they were generating more than anything else.  But after looking at the inside of a SGS3 and ripping off the screen (say what you want about broken screens, but MAN that glass is tough!  I almost couldn't break it enough to get it off -- this was on a used model with a completely busted screen I was trying to salvage for every single modular part possible) I'm wondering if it might actually be the RAM of all things.  (The SoC was almost completely out of contact with the casing, but Samsung's SDRAM chip was placed to actually contact with the metal part of the casing and as I recall had a thermal pad or something even.)  Anyway, that said, the real problem ultimately is just how Android software works I suspect.  That Java-like structure to things can't be good...  I never did understand why they went that particular route since Android was already basically Linux based and there are tons of _free_ (some even for commercial use!) SDKs and APIs that could have easily been adapted resulting in far more efficient designs.


----------



## Planterz (Jan 9, 2015)

If undervolting doesn't give you better battery life, then stop messing with it. Processors aren't all made equal. Have you never heard of binning? It is very possible that your phone got a mediocre chip, while the one next to it got a better one and has longer battery life. Undervolting and underclocking is largely a bunch of crap anyway. Maybe you can tweak it a bit and squeeze a few extra minutes, but that's likely all you'll get. Expecting great battery life from a phone with a 4.8" 720p screen and a 2300mAh battery is like expecting fewer fill-ups driving an SUV with a V8 and a 15 gallon tank.

BTW, are you still on the same old battery? Li-ion batteries deteriorate over time, and by ~500 charge/discharge cycles will have lost upwards of 20% of its original capacity, and if it's the original battery, you're well beyond that.


----------



## Nazo (Jan 9, 2015)

Planterz said:


> If undervolting doesn't give you better battery life, then stop messing with it. Processors aren't all made equal. Have you never heard of binning? It is very possible that your phone got a mediocre chip, while the one next to it got a better one and has longer battery life.

Click to collapse



Not the SoC anyway.  Few can undervolt as much as I can and it remain stable.  However, there are points to undervolting that are less obvious.  Namely, increased lifetime of the hardware.  More voltage = more stress.  Now, I'm not saying it's a huge difference by a long shot, but, while I am wanting to upgrade to something newer, I fully plan to keep my SGS 3 around (for one, I've scratched up the edges a bit and for another I've added Sugru to the sides to give it a much better, more comfortable grip that makes it very hard to accidentally drop, so it wouldn't really have any trade in value anyway, for another, for all that it has troubles for me in a grand total of about three games, it's still an amazing device with a lot of future life left to it and a potential backup device if nothing else.)  So I do kind of want it to last a long time.  Unlike most people, I don't feel a need to throw out all my hardware after two years or so (yes yes, I know, 



> Expecting great battery life from a phone with a 4.8" 720p screen

Click to collapse



Again:  I was talking about while the screen was off.  Oh, and just to be clear, I don't have any of those "tap to wake" mods going (if there is such a thing for the SGS3?  I know they've made them for the Nexus 7.  Supposedly it's not _too_ bad for battery life, but it's really not that hard to press a button...)

That said, I never said "great battery life" (though I'd point out here that it's not as bad as perhaps you're thinking here.  I still get hours out of it in games or movies or whatever.)  I said "better battery life."  To use your metaphor, it's like taking that V8 SUV with the 15 gallon fuel tank and trying to modify the engine to burn less fuel more cleanly to maybe squeeze just a tiny bit more out of that tank between fillups.  (If anything, it's almost more like filtering the air coming in a little better so it gets a bit cleaner combustion.  Nothing major -- +1MPG is the usual result -- but, if combined with other things -- in this case the best example being the disabling of bloatware applications in the background -- it can actually have an overall nice net result.)  Even if it's not much more, would you blame the person for doing it?  Even just one more mile to the gallon is that much better (and that much more likely they won't run out at a critical time unable to get to a gas station to get more -- a metaphor which really carries over beautifully to a cellphone...)



> BTW, are you still on the same old battery? Li-ion batteries deteriorate over time, and by ~500 charge/discharge cycles will have lost upwards of 20% of its original capacity, and if it's the original battery, you're well beyond that.

Click to collapse



No.  I'm using a very good quality third party battery.  4400mAh versus 2100mAh (not 2300.)  And don't get me wrong, my battery life is basically excellent.  Only games can drain it quickly and usually after an 8 1/2 hour work shift it's only down to 98% or so (sometimes 99, sometimes 97.  I think depending on how much it has to fight with signals and such.)  More than anything else, I'm just trying to make it more efficient all around when it comes to stuff like undervolting.

BTW, just so we're clear, undervolting isn't going to physically damage the hardware or something.  The worst it can do is make things unstable such that it might spontaneously reboot or something (which maybe has the potential to cause incomplete writes, perhaps even messing things up, but not permanent damage.  However, I have utilized the stability test program to test each frequency separately and to test frequency shifting all under load and am not using an undervolt that is not 100% stable.  In fact, I was having troubles which I assumed was due to it -- it turned out it was something else entirely -- so I raised things across the board a bit and really kind of need to retest and go back down...)


Anyway, I never expected much from that.  Mostly I just wanted games to produce less heat because the phone gets ridiculously hot (which is bad for pretty much every part -- battery included.)  Unfortunately, I don't think anything can actually be done for that.  I just meant I was eliminating the SoC from the list of prime culprits in this.


----------



## alvster (Jan 10, 2015)

So my note 2 motherboard has damaged.. No sim detected.. It would cost me alot to fix it.. Anyway i feel like getting a new phone.. What phone that is better than note 2 or equal and has an average price.. I love modding, roms and stuffs so probably suggest a popular phones instead of phones like asus that dont have many custom roms.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 10, 2015)

alvster said:


> So my note 2 motherboard has damaged.. No sim detected.. It would cost me alot to fix it.. Anyway i feel like getting a new phone.. What phone that is better than note 2 or equal and has an average price.. I love modding, roms and stuffs so probably suggest a popular phones instead of phones like asus that dont have many custom roms.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I'd recommend the Nexus 6. Do some research and see if it's a good fit for you.


----------



## alvster (Jan 10, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> I'd recommend the Nexus 6. Do some research and see if it's a good fit for you.

Click to collapse



Dayumm the price exceeds my budget alott. Its a really good phone though anyway i feel like getting a nexus 5 but its seems outdated.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## r25txe (Jan 10, 2015)

Nazo said:


> Then you both missed the bigger "elephant" that I already pointed out those factors.  Though don't assume the screen is always on for every task.  My biggest focus on maximum battery life has been while the phone was relatively idle and the screen was off where it should be more affected by things such as the CPU.  It's worth noting though that a task taking longer to complete at a lower clock rate and voltage does not guarantee the screen will be on any different length of time though.  For instance, while browsing and using really bad sites like Facebook, even if it takes longer to process, I'm not going to stop using my phone while it loads or processes things.  (Though that said, I think you might be surprised how little CPU power is needed to do most simple tasks when you don't have bloatware vying for processor time.)  If the screen stays on the same length of time, we must remove it as a variable.  Now, you've mentioned it taking longer -- this is true, but, the CPU is at the lower speed.  Since it's the same amount of processing to be done either way, the result should be essentially taking exactly to scale longer.  Namely, it should even out.  Another variable removed.  That said, yes, the screen is the biggest battery life stealer.
> 
> I've given up all hope of ever getting better battery life from games in Android.  In that respect I was just hoping to reduce the amount of heat they were generating more than anything else.  But after looking at the inside of a SGS3 and ripping off the screen (say what you want about broken screens, but MAN that glass is tough!  I almost couldn't break it enough to get it off -- this was on a used model with a completely busted screen I was trying to salvage for every single modular part possible) I'm wondering if it might actually be the RAM of all things.  (The SoC was almost completely out of contact with the casing, but Samsung's SDRAM chip was placed to actually contact with the metal part of the casing and as I recall had a thermal pad or something even.)  Anyway, that said, the real problem ultimately is just how Android software works I suspect.  That Java-like structure to things can't be good...  I never did understand why they went that particular route since Android was already basically Linux based and there are tons of _free_ (some even for commercial use!) SDKs and APIs that could have easily been adapted resulting in far more efficient designs.

Click to collapse



I think I'll just have to leave you to your misconceptions.

---------- Post added at 21:51 ---------- Previous post was at 21:43 ----------




whitedragon551 said:


> Currently I have a Galaxy S4 32Gb Mist Black with a 16Gb SD card.
> 
> I am eligible for my 2 year upgrade on Verizon and get a discounted new device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Out of those, considering your modding requirements, the LG or the Motorola.

Verizon have a nasty habit of locking their bootloaders (SIII was locked and I guess up from that has been, too) so maybe Motorola can be unlocked direct with them as with the E & G.

I'm not sure about the LG, but Samsung have been rolling over and allowing locked bootloaders, so maybe they don't.

You need to visit the Verizon section for each of your preferred devices, even the Samsung ones, to check the bootloader status. You might be lucky.

If you want to buy unlocked phones with unlocked, or unlockable, bootloaders you are increasingly having to steer clear of AT&T & Verizon and buy SIM free/outright.


----------



## fast toggles (Jan 13, 2015)

Google Nexus 6!


----------



## dsunglao (Jan 15, 2015)

Nexus 6


----------



## Ampicillin (Jan 15, 2015)

Andrew1998 said:


> Hi! I'm italian . I want buy a new smartphone but i am confused :S Can anyone help me ?
> Looking on internet i have seen that the best smartphones ( that i can buy ) are :
> Motorola Razr Xt910
> Samsung Galaxy Nexus
> ...

Click to collapse



If you don't use much space then go for Motorola Moto G, Moto X 1st Gen. , Honor 6 is also good (but you will find little development on XDA) , LG G2 

Mm-hmm, all are outdated smartphones but then I would go for Huawei Honor if I had to choose.

Edit: This is quite an old post which I didn't see. LOL


----------



## Hoosteen (Jan 15, 2015)

Currently have an iPhone 4S  Up for upgrade on AT&T.  Not real sure what to get as i'm fairly new to the various android phones.  I've had 1 android phone in the past and it was a Samsung Captivate.  Looking for decent camera, sd card, and screen size around 5"...may go higher depending on thinness of phone as i like to keep it in my front pocket of my pants.  Any suggestions appreciated!  I have looked at both the HTC One M8 and the LG G3 but am willing to wait a bit if need be.  Budget, i'll be doing a 2yr contract again so anything under $199 is tolerable.  Thanks!!


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 16, 2015)

Hoosteen said:


> Currently have an iPhone 4S  Up for upgrade on AT&T.  Not real sure what to get as i'm fairly new to the various android phones.  I've had 1 android phone in the past and it was a Samsung Captivate.  Looking for decent camera, sd card, and screen size around 5"...may go higher depending on thinness of phone as i like to keep it in my front pocket of my pants.  Any suggestions appreciated!  I have looked at both the HTC One M8 and the LG G3 but am willing to wait a bit if need be.  Budget, i'll be doing a 2yr contract again so anything under $199 is tolerable.  Thanks!!

Click to collapse



Actually, I'd highly recommend both of the phones you've already looked into - the LG G3 and the HTC One M8. Both of these have very good performance and fulfill your requirements.


----------



## Nazo (Jan 16, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Moto X 2013 or HTC One M7. They're not up to spec to today's flagships, but they're better than your GS3, and they have official CM builds.

Click to collapse



Ok, coming back now after I got my M7 in the mail and started working on it.  I gave up trying to fight with the old way of unlocking the bootloader (frigging Verizon.  Everyone else can do it for free just by using the official developer program from HTC themselves -- it's officially allowed at the expense of warranty is all.)  In the end I had to use the Sunshine software ($25 to unlock ONE device!  This is otherwise known as "highway robbery.")  *Sigh*  But, anyway, it's S-Off and I got CyanogenMod installed without a hitch.  Other than a disappointment that apparently software buttons aren't available on all hardware like I assumed (it's on the SGS3 which also has capacitive buttons on the bottom, so why not here too?  There are third party solutions, but none I've seen so far were as nice as the built in one on CM for my SGS3) everything works just great.  This M7 feels super comfortable in my hand and everything.

Oh, and for the record, I've been making frequent use of the whole USB OTG connector because I've had a _lot_ of data to transfer from my old phone to the new and doing it through the computer or WiFi would take way too long.  (Well, it's still a bit slow -- roughly 8MB/s or so -- but at least it's faster via USB.)  Other than the USB drive I'm having to use chewing up the battery (seriously, it uses so much power the USB drive's casing even gets hot) everything worked through numerous connections and safe removals and charging still works fine.  As I already suspected, it's basically a software issue with the stock software (or perhaps I should say "firmware" since it's higher up than just a simple database setting I think.)


Anyway, I just wanted to thank you for the suggestion.  I don't know how I missed the M7 -- maybe I skipped it when I initially looked because of the lack of a SD card reader being built in, but then I need a device that suits me more than I need it to have tons of storage -- but it seems to work perfectly for what I've been needing all this time.  I'm especially loving stuff like the screen (really high DPI since it's 1080p yet so small -- I have good eyesight, so a high DPI is really nice to me -- and the "SuperLCD3" seems to be quite a lot nicer to my eyes than OLED as well.)  Thanks to your suggestion I do believe I have the phone I can keep using happily for hopefully years to come.  The M7 doesn't have as much of a focus on all the little things like the SGS3 did (well, it does have an IR blaster, so I'm already installing a TV remote control app, lol,) but overall it's a pretty surprisingly good device and I really like it.  Also, as a little surprise, the speakers are amazingly accurate.  I expected absolute crap from anything with the "Beats" branding, but I assume that's just a crappy equalizer or something built in to add the Beats distortion and damage to the sound later on in the process (which obviously is something CM won't have built in -- though I guess you could change the equalizer settings to damage the sound yourself manually.)  They're not super loud, but shockingly clear and accurate for phone speakers...  Not something I expected at all.


----------



## Hoosteen (Jan 16, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Actually, I'd highly recommend both of the phones you've already looked into - the LG G3 and the HTC One M8. Both of these have very good performance and fulfill your requirements.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the response!  Is there a preference among the community that one is better over the other?  I know i'll be stuck with whichever one i pick for 2yrs so want to make sure i have a phone that's gonna still be able to keep up after that amount of time.


----------



## jshamlet (Jan 16, 2015)

Hoosteen said:


> Thanks for the response!  Is there a preference among the community that one is better over the other?  I know i'll be stuck with whichever one i pick for 2yrs so want to make sure i have a phone that's gonna still be able to keep up after that amount of time.

Click to collapse



This depends on what you plan to do with it. If you just want to use it, and possibly root it, either device is fine. I found the build quality to be comparable between the two. The LG has a slightly brighter display, while the HTC One has far better speakers. I didn't end up buying the LG, but I understand call quality is fairly similar - these are both flagship devices.

However, if you want to run alternate ROMs or switch carriers easily, the HTC One M8 is a LOT easier to work with. It has both official and unofficial bootloader unlocks, and if your device is supported by Sunshine, you can completely S-off the phone. Once you S-off a HTC One, it is almost as easy to work with as a Nexus device.


----------



## zach_95 (Jan 17, 2015)

Can anyone suggests a phone that is not a flagship phone like htc,lg,sony and samsung that has 4.5" screen (physical button), has a decent camera (that's close to htc one camera) and good developer support? If possible a good battery life too. I don't need that big of storage because I hardly use even 1gb of my phone's memory. Thanks


----------



## Planterz (Jan 17, 2015)

Nazo said:


> Anyway, I just wanted to thank you for the suggestion.

Click to collapse



I'm glad you found something that works well for you.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Misk77 (Jan 17, 2015)

zach_95 said:


> Can anyone suggests a phone that is not a flagship phone like htc,lg,sony and samsung that has 4.5" screen (physical button), has a decent camera (that's close to htc one camera) and good developer support? If possible a good battery life too. I don't need that big of storage because I hardly use even 1gb of my phone's memory. Thanks

Click to collapse



New model?  

Sent from my SM-N910F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## zach_95 (Jan 17, 2015)

Misk77 said:


> New model?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Well not really, since that always cost 300+
I'm talking more like ZTE Nubia Z5s mini or something like that. Any suggestions?


----------



## Planterz (Jan 17, 2015)

zach_95 said:


> Well not really, since that always cost 300+
> I'm talking more like ZTE Nubia Z5s mini or something like that. Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



Nexus 4, Moto X 2013, Sony Xperia SP, Galaxy S3.


----------



## Misk77 (Jan 17, 2015)

Galaxy s2 and s3(had booth,  like the s2 most) .  I feel like those are great phones.  And a lot stuff if you gonna root /flash. 
And not so expensive these days.  You get a whole lot of phone for the price. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## 20phileagles (Jan 17, 2015)

*help picking a tablet*

I see waaaay to many choices so Id like some feedback from you guys. Im looking for a tablet 10"  touch screen, no less than 16GB of storage, keyboard. I work on tower cranes and a tablet would be much more convenient as opposed to carrying all my schematics and tools. I dont need all the bells and whistles but definitely need to be able to read pdf files and be able to edit them and save the changes. also need to be able to transfer the data to a PC preferably thru usb . USB charge would be nice and also a decent battery. I found this on amazon but im not familiar with any of these brands.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_p...tablet&ie=UTF8&qid=1421501471&rnid=1254615011


----------



## jshamlet (Jan 17, 2015)

Misk77 said:


> Galaxy s2 and s3(had booth,  like the s2 most) .  I feel like those are great phones.  And a lot stuff if you gonna root /flash.
> And not so expensive these days.  You get a whole lot of phone for the price.

Click to collapse



I would add this:

Assuming you want a GSM phone, the i727 Skyrocket is still an absolutely fantastic phone, and it supports LTE. It is very easily SIM unlocked, and once you get CWM or TWRP installed, trivially easy to work with. It's also surprisingly fast for a phone of its era, with a processor virtually equal to the Nexus 7 tablet.


----------



## zach_95 (Jan 18, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Nexus 4, Moto X 2013, Sony Xperia SP, Galaxy S3.

Click to collapse



Which has the best camera or at the fastest shutter speed?


----------



## Planterz (Jan 18, 2015)

zach_95 said:


> Which has the best camera or at the fastest shutter speed?

Click to collapse



I would rank the cameras Moto X, GS3, Xperia SP, and Nexus 4 going from best to worst in terms of quality. I can't speak for camera speed other than to say that the Sony does have the advantage of a dedicated camera button which supposedly launches it very quickly.


----------



## jayc137 (Jan 18, 2015)

Planterz said:


> I would rank the cameras Moto X, GS3, Xperia SP, and Nexus 4 going from best to worst in terms of quality. I can't speak for camera speed other than to say that the Sony does have the advantage of a dedicated camera button which supposedly launches it very quickly.

Click to collapse



GS3's cam is worse than Moto X's?


----------



## Villy100 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi. I have a question. I own a tablet nexus 7 2013 and a galaxy s3. I want a better smartphone but I can't afford only to sell the s3 and buy another smartphone.  If you would be in my place, you would sell the s3 and the nexus 7 for a 2014 smartphone? With the money from those two and a little more extra, in my country I can buy almost any smartphone (not new but almost new), except Iphone 6( anyway I am not a fan of Iphone), Nexus 6 . And If yes, what smartphone will be better than nexus 7 ( at performance and display)? I want to mention that I am not worried about the size. I can change the 7' for 5'. Thank you and sorry for my bad english...


----------



## android1288 (Jan 19, 2015)

Plz suggest me mobile under 15k(indian rupee)

Sent from my XT1068 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lynon Smith (Jan 19, 2015)

*Galaxy tab 4 7.0 or nexus 7?*

Ive needed a tablet since my rooted nook tab gave out. i really like nexus 7 and galaxy tab 7.0. the nexus has a bit better specs but no expandable storage. just want to know what you think about the 2.


----------



## Planterz (Jan 19, 2015)

Lynon Smith said:


> Ive needed a tablet since my rooted nook tab gave out. i really like nexus 7 and galaxy tab 7.0. the nexus has a bit better specs but no expandable storage. just want to know what you think about the 2.

Click to collapse



I'd rather have the LG G Pad 7.0 than the Samsung. The Nexus 7 2013 is definitely a better tablet than both, with a better processor, 2GB RAM, and 1080p screen. It doesn't have microSD slot, but you can always plug in a microUSB OTG (on the go) cable with a thumb drive. If you can swing the cash, the LG G Pad 8.3 trumps them all, and isn't much bigger in size/weight.


----------



## Lynon Smith (Jan 20, 2015)

*Thanks*



Planterz said:


> I'd rather have the LG G Pad 7.0 than the Samsung. The Nexus 7 2013 is definitely a better tablet than both, with a better processor, 2GB RAM, and 1080p screen. It doesn't have microSD slot, but you can always plug in a microUSB OTG (on the go) cable with a thumb drive. If you can swing the cash, the LG G Pad 8.3 trumps them all, and isn't much bigger in size/weight.

Click to collapse



Thanks! I'll check it out.


----------



## kach97 (Jan 20, 2015)

*The new generation Saygus V2*

If people are interested in buying the high end smartphones 
I suggest the newly annouced saygus v2 might be the phone to wait for 
It has all the compatible high end devices with just one drawback that is the dual sim unavailibility  
The watch out is on as the unrecognised company is going to launch the phone at a very compatible price of less than 200$ -300$


----------



## Villy100 (Jan 20, 2015)

Villy100 said:


> Hi. I have a question. I own a tablet nexus 7 2013 and a galaxy s3. I want a better smartphone but I can't afford only to sell the s3 and buy another smartphone.  If you would be in my place, you would sell the s3 and the nexus 7 for a 2014 smartphone? With the money from those two and a little more extra, in my country I can buy almost any smartphone (not new but almost new), except Iphone 6( anyway I am not a fan of Iphone), Nexus 6 . And If yes, what smartphone will be better than nexus 7 ( at performance and display)? I want to mention that I am not worried about the size. I can change the 7' for 5'. Thank you and sorry for my bad english...

Click to collapse



There is no one that can give me an advice?


----------



## kach97 (Jan 20, 2015)

*re*



Villy100 said:


> There is no one that can give me an advice?

Click to collapse



I think u should go for the one + 1
even the saygus v2 is a good choice if u could wait for sometime
The low price option u have is the Asus Zenfone 2015 the first ever phone with 4gb ram


----------



## jayc137 (Jan 20, 2015)

Villy100 said:


> There is no one that can give me an advice?

Click to collapse



I won't recommend selling both of them (could sell the S3 though). Try buying a 1+1 or a Moto X.


----------



## mikeberding (Jan 20, 2015)

*New upgrade Feb 1*

Sirs and Hers,

I am eligible for upgrade through Sprint on  Feb 1. Currently I am on the Galaxy S4 Triband and am looking for at moving away from Sammy. I am between, right now, Nexus 6 and LG G3. 

Just some heads up, I am a rooter and flashaholic. I like things like V4A and xposed, but could live without them if necessary....

Thanks!


----------



## jshamlet (Jan 20, 2015)

mikeberding said:


> Sirs and Hers,
> 
> I am eligible for upgrade through Sprint on  Feb 1. Currently I am on the Galaxy S4 Triband and am looking for at moving away from Sammy. I am between, right now, Nexus 6 and LG G3.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you are wanting to root/flash easily, the Nexus 6 is an obvious choice - it's a developer phone, and it has solid specs. However, consider the HTC One M8 as well. It is a solid device, and there is an official bootloader unlock available (for everyone except Verizon) to allow for flashing alternate ROMs (and, of course, rooting via a custom recovery). If you are intrepid, you can even S-off the device. 

LG has promised a similar bootloader unlock for the G2, but hasn't delivered yet, and there is no word on the G3, so you have to depend on Bump! which may or may not continue to work in the future.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## HubbeKing (Jan 21, 2015)

Having finally gotten really sick of my Nexus 4, as it's been having really weird battery issues lately and the camera on it has ALWAYS been rather sub-par, I've started thinking about upgrading.

In the mid-high price range, what phones are availible? I'd like something with a decent-sized screen and a camera one could actually use in anything other than studio lighting.

I've been looking at the OnePlus One, but reviews on it tend to rank its camera a bit low, and finding an invite might not be the easiest thing...

Easy access to rooting/custom roms and the like is a plus, and I would prefer it, but it's by no means required for me. Mostly I'd just like something stable with a good camera.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 21, 2015)

HubbeKing said:


> Having finally gotten really sick of my Nexus 4, as it's been having really weird battery issues lately and the camera on it has ALWAYS been rather sub-par, I've started thinking about upgrading.
> 
> In the mid-high price range, what phones are availible? I'd like something with a decent-sized screen and a camera one could actually use in anything other than studio lighting.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Given your primary complaint is about _weird battery issues_ surely a device with a user-replaceable battery should rate higher than one without. And a good camera of course...

One lines of devices that qualifies are the Qualcomm based Samsung Galaxy series: S4 and later...


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 21, 2015)

@HubbeKing @MiyagiSan

I'd recommend the LG G2 and the HTC One M8.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 21, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> @HubbeKing @MiyagiSan
> 
> I'd recommend the LG G2 and the HTC One M8.

Click to collapse



HTC One M8 battery is a bugger to replace (going by the teardowns I've seen - lots of gooey adhesive to deal with)

LG G2 is only a little better.


----------



## gian20 (Jan 21, 2015)

*Sugggest Rugged Android Smartphone and Tablet*

Anybody uses Rugged Android Smartphones and Tablets here? Can you suggest me some Rugged Android Smartphone and Tablet the one with MIL-STD-810GB and IP67-IP68-IP55-IP57
I found a Rugged Tablet it is a Panasonic Toughpad FZ-B2, however it's too pricey... any affordable ones there, you can also give some China Made hardware. Thank You


----------



## jshamlet (Jan 21, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> HTC One M8 battery is a bugger to replace (going by the teardowns I've seen - lots of gooey adhesive to deal with)
> 
> LG G2 is only a little better.

Click to collapse



A legitimate complaint - if the battery goes bad. I've been using cell phones for 15 years, and I've only had one phone that required battery replacement - an LG Vu. All of my Android devices are still running on their original batteries.

The exception to that rule are folks who travel and want to carry a spare battery in case they can't get to a charger, in which case the Samsung Galaxy S4 or S5 would be better. Op didn't mention their carrier, but Samsung has started locking down their devices to the point where even root is in question lately. AT&T, Verizon, and several British carriers have encrypted bootloaders that have still not been unlocked. (and probably never will)

I'd rather risk a battery going bad than hope that some day a dev can unlock my bootloader, but that's just me. My recommendation would be the LG G2 or G3. It has a better camera than the One M8 and it _presently_ has an option for booting custom ROMs. (not a full unlock, but close enough) As long as op doesn't update the firmware, the Bump! method will likely continue to work.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 21, 2015)

jshamlet said:


> A legitimate complaint - if the battery goes bad. I've been using cell phones for 15 years, and I've only had one phone that required battery replacement - an LG Vu. All of my Android devices are still running on their original batteries.

Click to collapse


 @HubbeKing - the originator of this sub-thread - complained about battery issues on his Nexus 4. If all your devices are still running on their original batteries then, those batteries are most certainly degraded compared to their _as new_ state. It is good that they are still running well enough for your use. Many others won't have that same experience.



jshamlet said:


> The exception to that rule are folks who travel and want to carry a spare battery in case they can't get to a charger, in which case the Samsung Galaxy S4 or S5 would be better. Op didn't mention their carrier, but Samsung has started locking down their devices to the point where even root is in question lately. AT&T, Verizon, and several British carriers have encrypted bootloaders that have still not been unlocked. (and probably never will)
> 
> I'd rather risk a battery going bad than hope that some day a dev can unlock my bootloader, but that's just me. My recommendation would be the LG G2 or G3. It has a better camera than the One M8 and it _presently_ has an option for booting custom ROMs. (not a full unlock, but close enough) As long as op doesn't update the firmware, the Bump! method will likely continue to work.

Click to collapse



Yeah, Samsung is increasingly becoming Apple. Sony has a chance to usurp Samsung in some sectors if they can produce a model with user-replaceable battery and no silly camera degradation when bootloader is unlocked. Until then, a Qualcomm-based Galaxy S4 or later device already known to be rootable and unlockeable is a credible choice that should make it onto @HubbeKing's shortlist.


----------



## HubbeKing (Jan 21, 2015)

I've never really been a fan of the UI Samsung puts on their devices, and I'm a bit reluctant to root and switch to a custom ROM straight out of the box. (Having had bad luck with devices in the past I tend to be more careful with warranties)

And from what I hear, the LG G2 has a similarly overbearing UI on it.

The LG G3 is apparently better in that respect, but it's also almost twice as expensive.

It's looking more and more like the OnePlus One is my best option, does anyone have any idea how the camera is on it?


----------



## banekondic1996 (Jan 21, 2015)

HubbeKing said:


> I've never really been a fan of the UI Samsung puts on their devices, and I'm a bit reluctant to root and switch to a custom ROM straight out of the box. (Having had bad luck with devices in the past I tend to be more careful with warranties)
> 
> And from what I hear, the LG G2 has a similarly overbearing UI on it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The camera is pretty good on OnePlus One but there are some touch screen issues and ghosting touches that may appear on some devices .Also battery is good

---------- Post added at 07:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 PM ----------

I had G2(new) bought in march 2014 and flappy bird lagged badly for example and system also a bit,the battery wasnt great ,while today i tried the G2 in one shop and it dosent lag and i replaced the G2 with Alcatel Idol X6040 (used) and i was proud with it dont know why but even with that mediatec superslow processor i was happy until my screen broke in my hands because i was angry.After that i sold it and bought lumia 925 white and it looked so good ,but battery was awful even with hard reset and system change it was also overheating, i didnt like windows either no screen rotation lock in nofication pull til windows 8.1,also no option to set snooze duration to 3min ,explorer was crashing.Then i sell it and buy Galaxy S4 camera very good but batery there and there aceptable but system laged i tried alot of roms it started to lag more then stock even i tryed CM12 CM11 CM10 some stock based roms and tryed Google play rom but when i tryed my friends Glaaxy s4 same model it didnt lag at all.Then i sell phone and buy HTC ONE m7 (used) and i like all on it and software very much but the man that sold me that HTC ONE M7 (used) sold me with the purple camera problem and vibration was not working .Also camera is 4mpix and i really love good camera didnt know that it will be that bad.Now i dont know what to do i thoght about G2 ,but now i watch over internet camera is rear camera is bad as the front is i thoght it was just problem to my hardware then.Well then im now thinking to buy Motorla Droid Turbo(Maxx) that still dosent exist in my country and all loooks good on it im now searching internet does it have any issues Well now because it dont know should i wait i wanted to buy Z1 Compact white its really good looking and its compactbut camera isnt same as on Z1 even if it is same sensor battery is very good on that phone but im scared of self creaking screen that appears on Z,Z1,Z2,Z3while my dad has Z1 and Z and screen never cracked,if that wasnt right i would take it even if it has very poor flash and speaker and very non screech proof screen with that foil and back that is also not screch proof.Then i think about Lumia 1020 that has best camera but front is okand 2000mah battery that last not very long ,and awful windows even it dosent have normal lockscreen as android device and dosent have option to set alarm snooze time to 3min for example that i use on androidiThen i thought about Nexus 5 that has now ok camera not front its super fast and battery is awful but it looks very nice i like ruber like thing on back.And now i dont know what to do i wanted also M8 because i like HTC but that camera is super awful maybe im wrong about M8 i saw some samples that are good............On HTC M9 it will be 20mpix but the screen will be larger.Also i like more the design of m7 the m8 also i like silver more the gun metal.So whats your opinion?   Thanks


----------



## TheGOAT232412 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hey guys, I could really use the brilliant mind of XDA to help me in making my next device purchase. I currently have a Verizon Incredible 4G LTE (Fireball) that I have been using for the past 3 years. As much as love the phone, and being a huge fan of htc, it is now time to invest into a new device. The HTC INC didn't have a very deep developer following as the device quit putting out updates and not releasing the source code for it....GRRRRRR! As of right now I am in between two phone that I am very interested in, the service that I will be using is T-Mobile. The two devices are the Google Nexus 6 64GB or the HTC ONE (M8). I have never had a google phone and have had plenty of HTC devices, i love the builds, but I do want a phone that isn't going to die in development within a couple month of purchasing the phone. I have reviewed and compared the specs on both phones and they both have great features. I would like to have some people chime in, if possible, on which device they would get and why. I am basically using the phone for the basic needs but I really want it to have a great development following also, which is why a lot of us want the top of the line phones to ROOT FLASH AND BECOME ADDICTED TO THE FLASH! Any advice is well received and much appreciated.

Thanks in advance for the responses


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 21, 2015)

@TheGOAT232412, yes, the HTC devices are fantastic. If you're really leaning toward the HTC brand, you can either grab the One M8 now or wait a little while and get the One M9. Either way, you're getting a good device with a great amount of development. The main pro to waiting and getting the M9 is that new devices *should* have a longer period of active development than their older counterparts; the main pro to getting the M8 is that you already know it has a great dev community.


----------



## TheGOAT232412 (Jan 21, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> @TheGOAT232412, yes, the HTC devices are fantastic. If you're really leaning toward the HTC brand, you can either grab the One M8 now or wait a little while and get the One M9. Either way, you're getting a good device with a great amount of development. The main pro to waiting and getting the M9 is that new devices *should* have a longer period of active development than their older counterparts; the main pro to getting the M8 is that you already know it has a great dev community.

Click to collapse



Thank you for the quick response, I wish I could just have both phones at my disposal so I could just test run the both of them....AHHHH!!!!


----------



## Planterz (Jan 21, 2015)

TheGOAT232412 said:


> Hey guys, I could really use the brilliant mind of XDA to help me in making my next device purchase. I currently have a Verizon Incredible 4G LTE (Fireball) that I have been using for the past 3 years. As much as love the phone, and being a huge fan of htc, it is now time to invest into a new device. The HTC INC didn't have a very deep developer following as the device quit putting out updates and not releasing the source code for it....GRRRRRR! As of right now I am in between two phone that I am very interested in, the service that I will be using is T-Mobile. The two devices are the Google Nexus 6 64GB or the HTC ONE (M8). I have never had a google phone and have had plenty of HTC devices, i love the builds, but I do want a phone that isn't going to die in development within a couple month of purchasing the phone. I have reviewed and compared the specs on both phones and they both have great features. I would like to have some people chime in, if possible, on which device they would get and why. I am basically using the phone for the basic needs but I really want it to have a great development following also, which is why a lot of us want the top of the line phones to ROOT FLASH AND BECOME ADDICTED TO THE FLASH! Any advice is well received and much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the responses

Click to collapse



Best Buy has the M7 (electric blue) on sale for a mere $200 off-contract.


----------



## zach_95 (Jan 21, 2015)

Any good device with 4.5" screen that costs less than 150$? Even the ones that are released on 2012 is fine. Any brand would do. If possible with a good dev support too


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 21, 2015)

zach_95 said:


> Any good device with 4.5" screen that costs less than 150$? Even the ones that are released on 2012 is fine. Any brand would do. If possible with a good dev support too

Click to collapse



A little larger at 4.7", the 1st gen 2013 Moto G is good if you can find one.


----------



## zach_95 (Jan 21, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> A little larger at 4.7", the 1st gen 2013 Moto G is good if you can find one.

Click to collapse



I've been considering that phone for quite a while now. Any other options? 4.7" is good for me, but I don't want it to be wide like nexus 4/5


----------



## Planterz (Jan 21, 2015)

zach_95 said:


> Any good device with 4.5" screen that costs less than 150$? Even the ones that are released on 2012 is fine. Any brand would do. If possible with a good dev support too

Click to collapse





MiyagiSan said:


> A little larger at 4.7", the 1st gen 2013 Moto G is good if you can find one.

Click to collapse



Moto 2013 G is 4.5" screen.


----------



## zach_95 (Jan 21, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Moto 2013 G is 4.5" screen.

Click to collapse



oh... mistook it with nexus. Sorry dear sir, thanks! Can you come up with any options for 4.5" with physical buttons?


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 21, 2015)

TheGOAT232412 said:


> Thank you for the quick response, I wish I could just have both phones at my disposal so I could just test run the both of them....AHHHH!!!!

Click to collapse



I think you can give each of 'em a "test drive" at some random cell carrier store - they often have devices on display for the use of their [potential] customers.
@zach_96, the ZTE V956 is a good 4.5" one.


----------



## akmalhisyam (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi All,
What is the best dual sim dual active android phone currently?
I really need that dual active feature. Carrying 2 phone everywhere suck.
And no, dual sim standby wont work for me

Thanks


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 22, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Moto 2013 G is 4.5" screen.

Click to collapse



Arghh! Must have had a brainf*rt...


----------



## poseidun (Jan 22, 2015)

*tablets under 200*

Hi, im going to buy a tablet and im not sure which since theres sooo many options. I dont want to spend over 200. Im open to buying a preowned device and i want it to have expandable memory. Can anyone suggest the best device (based on reviews and ratings) to get? Obviously id prefer the best screen and most powerful hardware you can get for that price range. Thanks


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 22, 2015)

poseidun said:


> Hi, im going to buy a tablet and im not sure which since theres sooo many options. I dont want to spend over 200. Im open to buying a preowned device and i want it to have expandable memory. Can anyone suggest the best device (based on reviews and ratings) to get? Obviously id prefer the best screen and most powerful hardware you can get for that price range. Thanks

Click to collapse



Nexus 7 all the way. Best $199 tab on the market, in my opinion.


----------



## poseidun (Jan 22, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Nexus 7 all the way. Best $199 tab on the market, in my opinion.

Click to collapse



Yeah but theres no sd card slot?


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Jan 22, 2015)

Hello there,

I am taking a sounding, as I plan to have a few more years with my current device (LG Optimus F3Q).

Originally I was thinking of getting a Moto G or Moto X, but I think the lack of replaceable battery is just plain miserable (my last phone came used with three batteries in the kind of condition that I had to buy a couple Anker).  Besides, the increased screen size for the new Moto X isn't doing it for me.

So these are what I am looking for:

LTE (1700mHz band) and HSPA+
User replaceable battery
MicroSD slot
Screen size less than, or equal to 5"
Minimal UI modifcations (Optimus UI okay, TouchWiz not)
Decent dev support (I would plan to eventually run a ROM on it, but - further to above - I would also want to enjoy stock for as long as I deemed needed)

Extra points for taking MicroSIM (saves having to deal with adapters, or dealing with my carrier), and availability in North America (Canada in particular).  Seems like I am looking for high end (or the high side of mid-range) and relatively new (last 18 months), just not necessarily flagship.

Thanks for any suggestions.

---

By the looks of Phone Arena comparison (bigger result map), the phone that wins is the Sony Xperia Z1 C6906:

http://www.phonearena.com/phones/Sony-Xperia-Z1_id8000

...or maybe not.  GSMArena says the battery is not user replaceable.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 22, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Nexus 7 all the way. Best $199 tab on the market, in my opinion.

Click to collapse



Might also be worth looking out for the Nokia N1 tablet...expected to be $249....at that price, it smokes the Nexus 7 (and the Nexus 9 unless you need the bigger screen or extra GPU grunt).


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 22, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> Might also be worth looking out for the Nokia N1 tablet...expected to be $249....at that price, it smokes the Nexus 7 (and the Nexus 9 unless you need the bigger screen or extra GPU grunt).

Click to collapse



Yeah, I totally agree, but if you look at his OP you'll see he needs options under $200. $250 doesn't quite fit the bill, now, does it? 

---------- Post added at 01:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 PM ----------

@poseidun, yes, but that's not really a problem, is it?


----------



## archbox (Jan 23, 2015)

*Verizon CFW phone*

I have an HTC m8 with CM12 and I like it a lot except the battery isn't what it used to be and it slows down if I'm doing a lot at once (might be due to the 5.0 memory leaks). 

I want the nexus 6 but I need to order direct from verizon because I get a corporate discount. I suppose I am primarily looking at the moto turbo.


----------



## navaniharsh31 (Jan 23, 2015)

yureka!!


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 23, 2015)

navaniharsh31 said:


> yureka!!

Click to collapse



YU Yureka is an interesting device with a few good points
  - decent cpu, 
  - dual sim
  - potentially faster and cheaper than the Moto G, 
  - kernel & device tree source code, 
  - CM11 rom out-of-the-box 

but, it suffers from a few issues too:
- stupid flash sale model
- too large a display for one-handed use (4.5"-4.8" would have been better)
- lacking full complement of sensors

Decent low-to-mid-range device. If you can find one to buy....


----------



## deanventure (Jan 24, 2015)

*looking for a good battery good resolution tablet that can use a 128 sdxc card*

hey guys long time no talk, i have been using and ipad mini 128 gb for the last year because it has had the most memory but i just sold it and now i am looking fo a android tablet that can use a 128 gb card with more than 1280x800 resolution and a decent battery (about 10 hours) it needs to be 7-8.5 inch screen aiming for 8 inch area. ive had my eye on the nvidia shield and the samsung tab s 8.4 my limit is $300-$400, can be used as long as it fits the price


----------



## bmstrong (Jan 25, 2015)

Looking for AMOLED,  lots of ROM support, since I flash like a cheap whore, with unlocked multiband GSM/LTE hardware. I bounce between T-mobile and ATT. 

My first choice is a Nexus 6 but it's just too big for my skinny little girl hands.

Thoughts?


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 25, 2015)

bmstrong said:


> Looking for AMOLED,  lots of ROM support, since I flash like a cheap whore, with unlocked multiband GSM/LTE hardware. I bounce between T-mobile and ATT.
> 
> My first choice is a Nexus 6 but it's just too big for my skinny little girl hands.
> 
> Thoughts?

Click to collapse



Might want to look into the Samsung Galaxy A7.


----------



## bmstrong (Jan 25, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Might want to look into the Samsung Galaxy A7.

Click to collapse



Anything else?


----------



## lyall30 (Jan 25, 2015)

LG G3 is a really good device to own.. I highly suggest it..


----------



## mastodonOoO (Jan 25, 2015)

I would recommend the Nexus 5, I just upgraded from a s4 and its so much better, IDC that its considered a old phone, from the s4 its a upgrade to me. It feels so fast and seamless, I navigate from app to app without hiccuping. The s4, even though looked better on paper for specs would always stutter between apps and feel so laggy other times.

But sure the batter life is a little down there and the camera is not so good, but unless you want to blow up and frame your picture its not a issue. But so far I am extremely happy with this phone and would suggest it over  most phones out there, except for the nexus 6, but just remember the nexus six is absolutely huge, you have to see it to believe it. That phone will not fit in one hand, and if it does you a freak.


----------



## zach_95 (Jan 26, 2015)

htc one X or htc butterfly?


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 26, 2015)

zach_95 said:


> htc one X or htc butterfly?

Click to collapse



HTC One X.


----------



## emerald123 (Jan 26, 2015)

*Confused between iPhone 6 / iPhone 6 plus , note 4 and g3!*

I wanted top buy the best smartphone .
Apple always disappoints me with UI, non removable battery , limited storage.
Need great cameras since I love photography.
Also I need great battery and cool design.
I am a heavy user and dod a lot of  multitasking on my phone.
I love travelling and almost love geeky stuff.


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 26, 2015)

emerald123 said:


> I wanted top buy the best smartphone .
> Apple always disappoints me with UI, non removable battery , limited storage.
> Need great cameras since I love photography.
> Also I need great battery and cool design.
> ...

Click to collapse



The LG G3's exactly what you need. :good:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 26, 2015)

zach_95 said:


> htc one X or htc butterfly?

Click to collapse



Do you care about water/dust protection? 

If yes, then the HTC Butterfly is a better choice else the HTC One X looks the part


----------



## zach_95 (Jan 26, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> HTC One X.

Click to collapse





MiyagiSan said:


> Do you care about water/dust protection?
> 
> If yes, then the HTC Butterfly is a better choice else the HTC One X looks the part

Click to collapse



Okay can you give me the comparisons in these three fields; 1. Battery life 2. Dev support 3. Camera
No, I had a waterproof phone and i only dipped it in water once in two years...


----------



## chantaman1 (Jan 26, 2015)

emerald123 said:


> I wanted top buy the best smartphone .
> Apple always disappoints me with UI, non removable battery , limited storage.
> Need great cameras since I love photography.
> Also I need great battery and cool design.
> ...

Click to collapse



Like the other user said, LG G3 May be your choise... 

Personally,  I preffer Sony devices, because i love their design and camera quality... But the problem is:
- Non removable battery. 
Anyway, all lastest models, like Z3, Z2 have Microsd slot, NFC, wireless charger, and the UI for me is "la crem de la crem".

Remember, you can change the UI, if you don't like it.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 26, 2015)

zach_95 said:


> Okay can you give me the comparisons in these three fields; 1. Battery life 2. Dev support 3. Camera
> No, I had a waterproof phone and i only dipped it in water once in two years...

Click to collapse



HTC Butterfly vs HTC One X

Given the SoC/cpu I'd guess the Butterfly has more dev support. Camera specs suggest a tie and, the Butterfly has the bigger battery...


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 26, 2015)

zach_95 said:


> Okay can you give me the comparisons in these three fields; 1. Battery life 2. Dev support 3. Camera
> No, I had a waterproof phone and i only dipped it in water once in two years...

Click to collapse





MiyagiSan said:


> [...]

Click to collapse




PhoneArena comparison
NDTV Gadgets comparison
Versus.com comparison

Enjoy!


----------



## SirMerciless (Jan 27, 2015)

HubbeKing said:


> Having finally gotten really sick of my Nexus 4, as it's been having really weird battery issues lately and the camera on it has ALWAYS been rather sub-par, I've started thinking about upgrading.
> 
> In the mid-high price range, what phones are availible? I'd like something with a decent-sized screen and a camera one could actually use in anything other than studio lighting.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've had a Nexus 4 for a bit as well and also have battery life issues, was looking at the one + one for my upgrade because of battery life and camera upgrade, but you say you've seen bad reviews on that camera, could you supply a link? either way I'd say a 1+1 is a good choice!

---------- Post added at 04:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:48 AM ----------




HubbeKing said:


> I've never really been a fan of the UI Samsung puts on their devices, and I'm a bit reluctant to root and switch to a custom ROM straight out of the box. (Having had bad luck with devices in the past I tend to be more careful with warranties)
> 
> And from what I hear, the LG G2 has a similarly overbearing UI on it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was looking at a couple reviews and in comparison to the price range, the 1+1 has a decent camera, not as nice as say the S5, but not too far off.   from what I read, it takes better outdoor pics then indoor.


----------



## mrstop (Jan 27, 2015)

*Replacement for HTC Sensation*

I'm looking to replace an HTC Sensation, while in mint condition, has been very laggy / freezing even after root & custom ROM.  While I don't do anything intensive, I think it is struggling to keep up with different apps in the background.  I'm on T-Mobile US and would like something with good battery life (24+ hours with modest screen use), great phone / LTE reception(able to work in fringe areas), and the ability to run multiple apps without freezing, solid build.   Budget is $200-$375 USD outright.  So far, I'm looking at:

1)  Moto X 32GB (2013 - 1st gen)
2)  OnePlus One 64GB (maybe a tad too large)
3)  Nexus 5 32GB (concerned about battery life though)
4)  Galaxy S4 or S5 (Compatible with Wifi calling)
5)  Moto G LTE (wait for new version?)

Any opinions?  Anything I'm missing?


----------



## Planterz (Jan 27, 2015)

mrstop said:


> I'm looking to replace an HTC Sensation, while in mint condition, has been very laggy / freezing even after root & custom ROM.  While I don't do anything intensive, I think it is struggling to keep up with different apps in the background.  I'm on T-Mobile US and would like something with good battery life (24+ hours with modest screen use), great phone / LTE reception(able to work in fringe areas), and the ability to run multiple apps without freezing, solid build.   Budget is $200-$375 USD outright.  So far, I'm looking at:
> 
> 1)  Moto X 32GB (2013 - 1st gen)
> 2)  OnePlus One 64GB (maybe a tad too large)
> ...

Click to collapse



LG G2 can be had off ebay right now (US seller) for $210. AT&T model, but it's unlocked. Far better than the Nexus 5.


----------



## mrstop (Jan 28, 2015)

Planterz said:


> LG G2 can be had off ebay right now (US seller) for $210. AT&T model, but it's unlocked. Far better than the Nexus 5.

Click to collapse



The LG G2 looks interesting.  It seems to have some great battery life and looks well rounded.  I have read comments about durability (e.g. screen breaking, not working).  How much of an issue is this?  Anything else I should look for if purchasing used?  The AT&T model operates on different bands than T-Mobile, correct?


----------



## Planterz (Jan 28, 2015)

mrstop said:


> The LG G2 looks interesting.  It seems to have some great battery life and looks well rounded.  I have read comments about durability (e.g. screen breaking, not working).  How much of an issue is this?  Anything else I should look for if purchasing used?  The AT&T model operates on different bands than T-Mobile, correct?

Click to collapse



I can't really speak to the durability, but as for the bands, AT&T uses several, including band 4. T-Mobile's main band is band 4. Now, I have heard of instances where AT&T phones won't get LTE on T-Mobie's network despite having the compatible band; something to do with the radio firmware. At the very least you'll still get HSPA+ 42.2Mb/s. This warrants some research.


----------



## SpiKeTheOne (Jan 29, 2015)

Intel vs nvidia dreamtab?

Looking at the dreamtab and at my local bestbuy they are going for a good price. What I need to know is:

They seem to have both the Intel version and the nvidia version. What is the most desirable one to get? I have looked online and it seems there's more support for the nvidia chip but it sounds like the intell chip might be slightly faster with better battery life. 

Does any one have some advise on which dreamtab I should pick up if given the option on the two?


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 29, 2015)

SpiKeTheOne said:


> Intel vs nvidia dreamtab?
> 
> Looking at the dreamtab and at my local bestbuy they are going for a good price. What I need to know is:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They really are almost exactly identical. In your case, I'd just go dor the cheapest option, down to the dollar.


----------



## SpiKeTheOne (Jan 29, 2015)

OK
They are the same price. Just wanted to know which will have better battery life and/or better support for root and such.
Any further advice?


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 29, 2015)

SpiKeTheOne said:


> OK
> They are the same price. Just wanted to know which will have better battery life and/or better support for root and such.
> Any further advice?

Click to collapse



Well, for root support, the Nvidia one is the better choice - it has a TWRP custom recovery made for it that the Intel tab doesn't support.


----------



## sibsoner77 (Jan 29, 2015)

*boost prepaid*

if I get a phone from boost prepaid does it matter which phone I get?
I want to be able to use it with other providers. 

can all there phones be used with other providers?

Thanks.


----------



## gorilla p (Jan 29, 2015)

No, Boost Mobile is part of Sprint, which I believe uses a CDMA network. You would be stuck using it with Sprint or Verizon.
If available I'd recommend T-Mobile, Cricket, or MetroPCS.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sibsoner77 (Jan 29, 2015)

*boost prepaid*

if I get a phone from boost prepaid does it matter which phone I get?
I want to be able to use it with other providers. 

can all there phones be used with other providers?

Thanks.

---------- Post added at 08:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 AM ----------

even if you unlock it?


----------



## Planterz (Jan 29, 2015)

sibsoner77 said:


> if I get a phone from boost prepaid does it matter which phone I get?
> I want to be able to use it with other providers.
> 
> can all there phones be used with other providers?
> ...

Click to collapse





gorilla p said:


> No, Boost Mobile is part of Sprint, which I believe uses a CDMA network. You would be stuck using it with Sprint or Verizon.
> If available I'd recommend T-Mobile, Cricket, or MetroPCS.

Click to collapse



From what I've gathered, Boost phones typically aren't useable with Sprint, despite being the same company on the same network. Non-Verizon phones typically don't work on Verizon's network either.

If you want to go with a pre-paid service, it's best to get an unlocked GSM phone, or go with MetroPCS. Once unlocked, a MetroPCS phone should be useable with T-Mobile and AT&T and their MVNOs.


----------



## sibsoner77 (Jan 29, 2015)

gorilla p said:


> No, Boost Mobile is part of Sprint, which I believe uses a CDMA network. You would be stuck using it with Sprint or Verizon.
> If available I'd recommend T-Mobile, Cricket, or MetroPCS.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





Planterz said:


> From what I've gathered, Boost phones typically aren't useable with Sprint, despite being the same company on the same network. Non-Verizon phones typically don't work on Verizon's network either.
> 
> If you want to go with a pre-paid service, it's best to get an unlocked GSM phone, or go with MetroPCS. Once unlocked, a MetroPCS phone should be useable with T-Mobile and AT&T and their MVNOs.

Click to collapse



ok thanks for the quick response I wanted to get the free phone there offering
and use it on cricket or metro. boost does not have an unlimited plan.


----------



## gorilla p (Jan 29, 2015)

sibsoner77 said:


> ok thanks for the quick response I wanted to get the free phone there offering
> and use it on cricket or metro. boost does not have an unlimited plan.

Click to collapse



Your best bet is to sign up with Cricket and get their Moto G. They have had huge discounts on their Moto G for some time now. Right now they have it on sale for $99 with activation, then $75 MIR.
https://www.cricketwireless.com/cell-phones/smartphones/motorola-moto-g

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## relt (Jan 29, 2015)

*Verizon Galaxy S4 Ugrade*

I bought the S4 one year ago with a two year contract from Verizon. A few weeks ago I bought a Galaxy Tab S 8.4 and threw CyanogenMod on it. I love the tablet and I love the ROM; I hate that I can't have it on my S4. Safestrap is a solid workaround, but I'm done dealing with a locked bootloader. I settled on the S4 based on numerous critic reviews, but that won't work this time around because the specs are only one part of the story, at least in my book. 

Price is not an issue. What are the best phones I can get right now with an unlocked (or unlockable) bootloader that I can use on Verizon? Is there something big on the horizon I should hold out for?  I'm not sure I can make the jump to anything much bigger than the S4 (5"/130mm). Is the phone swapping process more complicated than pulling the SIM card out of the S4 and sticking it in the new phone?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 29, 2015)

relt said:


> I bought the S4 one year ago with a two year contract from Verizon. A few weeks ago I bought a Galaxy Tab S 8.4 and threw CyanogenMod on it. I love the tablet and I love the ROM; I hate that I can't have it on my S4. Safestrap is a solid workaround, but I'm done dealing with a locked bootloader. I settled on the S4 based on numerous critic reviews, but that won't work this time around because the specs are only one part of the story, at least in my book.
> 
> Price is not an issue. What are the best phones I can get right now with an unlocked (or unlockable) bootloader that I can use on Verizon? Is there something big on the horizon I should hold out for?  I'm not sure I can make the jump to anything much bigger than the S4 (5"/130mm). Is the phone swapping process more complicated than pulling the SIM card out of the S4 and sticking it in the new phone?
> 
> Thanks for your help!

Click to collapse



A bit pricey but, there is a Galaxy S5 Developer Edition on Verizon...

Sure there are other developer-friendly phones. Remember carrier devices aren't subsidised, they are amortized...


----------



## Planterz (Jan 29, 2015)

relt said:


> Price is not an issue. What are the best phones I can get right now with an unlocked (or unlockable) bootloader that I can use on Verizon? Is there something big on the horizon I should hold out for?  I'm not sure I can make the jump to anything much bigger than the S4 (5"/130mm). Is the phone swapping process more complicated than pulling the SIM card out of the S4 and sticking it in the new phone?!

Click to collapse



As mentioned, there is the Galaxy S5 Developer Edition. I can't speak for actual development available for it though. I do know the HTC One M8 can be unlocked/S-Off (although I have no idea how to do it), and that there's a number of custom ROMs available for it. To set up the new phone, all you do is swap the SIM. However, the S4 uses a micro SIM, whereas the One M8 uses a nano SIM, so you would have to get it cut down, or go on ebay or wherever and pick up a cutter (with adapters, so you can switch back) for a few bucks.


----------



## 73RM1N470R (Jan 30, 2015)

I need to choose between the two versions of the Galaxy S5 , The H or the F.
but first a couple of facts :
my country DOESNT have LTE.
the whole octa-core deal seems like a big deal to me.
Ive read on some Sep/Oct 14' threads that the F has more support due to being Snap, and not Exynos.. (like ROMs and kernels and stuff) and for me the modification of the phone is quite important so thats a thing to consider... I mean.. hasnt it changed ? its been like 4 months...
and also, ppl have mentioned that the battery on the H version is worse, and the phone all-in-all seems to be a bit laggy, is that correct? can someone verify this info?

What do u say fellas? and I need it ASAP, cant wait any longer, getting the phone next week..


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 30, 2015)

73RM1N470R said:


> I need to choose between the two versions of the Galaxy S5 , The H or the F.
> but first a couple of facts :
> my country DOESNT have LTE.
> the whole octa-core deal seems like a big deal to me.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd say get the Galaxy S5 F. Better battery, more development, less laggy.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 30, 2015)

73RM1N470R said:


> I need to choose between the two versions of the Galaxy S5 , The H or the F.
> but first a couple of facts :
> my country DOESNT have LTE.
> the whole octa-core deal seems like a big deal to me.
> ...

Click to collapse



Avoid Exynos-based devices. Samsung is NOT a developer-friendly company in the mobile device space. Snapdragon-based devices give you a chance to find developers happy to hack on a device, not so with Exynos.

Touchwiz can make phones laggy. If you have a device that has custom roms available like CM11 or OmniRom then, dumping TouchWiz removes the lagginess and your phone gets a new lease of life.

Check that root, bootloader unlock and custom roms exist for your device. Samsung becomes a little more Apple-like (locking down your device) with every passing day...


----------



## nachiket_xda (Jan 30, 2015)

Dell venue 7 VS Huawei honor t1 

Which one is better in terms of Display quality and smoothness over the time?


----------



## 73RM1N470R (Jan 30, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> Avoid Exynos-based devices. Samsung is NOT a developer-friendly company in the mobile device space. Snapdragon-based devices give you a chance to find developers happy to hack on a device, not so with Exynos.
> 
> Touchwiz can make phones laggy. If you have a device that has custom roms available like CM11 or OmniRom then, dumping TouchWiz removes the lagginess and your phone gets a new lease of life.
> 
> Check that root, bootloader unlock and custom roms exist for your device. Samsung becomes a little more Apple-like (locking down your device) with every passing day...

Click to collapse



ok and what would you say if I told u Im considering the G3 (32GB with the 3GB ram) ? besides its size I heard only good things about the phone, u know, nowadays in 2015, compared to the G900F .. how is it ?


----------



## Hannah Stern (Jan 30, 2015)

nachiket_xda said:


> Dell venue 7 VS Huawei honor t1
> 
> Which one is better in terms of Display quality and smoothness over the time?

Click to collapse



Perfect. You've already got that link that i wanted to give you.
http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=5751&idPhone2=6705
Also see the Reviews and so on...

Some other Comparrison Pages:


ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> PhoneArena comparison
> NDTV Gadgets comparison
> Versus.com comparison
> 
> Enjoy!

Click to collapse



There are many Comparrison sites.


Dell: Smaller but More Compact and less Pixelated Display
Huawei: Newer Android Version (4.3)
Both: Non-removable Battery 
Huawei: Larger Battery
Huwaei: Higher Camera Resolution and more Camera Features
Dell: Brighter Display for Reading in Sun
 Dell has Compass

Have Fun.


----------



## Hoosteen (Jan 30, 2015)

Sill haven't pulled the trigger on my new phone yet.  Do you guys think getting the HTC One M8 or the LG G3 are wise purchases at this point?  I'm generally a series behind in phones...i'm still running an iPhone 4S so either will be a vast upgrade.  I just don't want to get one and in a year, it not be worth a crap.  Basically what i'm trying to ask is, will i be able to still get a lot out of these phones for the next 2yrs?  I'm leaning more towards the One M8 as it has more ROMs available...only negative to me is the camera...but that's nothing new!


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 30, 2015)

Hoosteen said:


> Sill haven't pulled the trigger on my new phone yet.  Do you guys think getting the HTC One M8 or the LG G3 are wise purchases at this point?  I'm generally a series behind in phones...i'm still running an iPhone 4S so either will be a vast upgrade.  I just don't want to get one and in a year, it not be worth a crap.  Basically what i'm trying to ask is, will i be able to still get a lot out of these phones for the next 2yrs?  I'm leaning more towards the One M8 as it has more ROMs available...only negative to me is the camera...but that's nothing new!

Click to collapse



Yeah, actually, both the One M8 and the G3 are fabulous phones and I'd highly recommend both of them. As you said, if you want more development opportunities and ROMs, get the One M8; if you want a better camera, get the G3.


----------



## ixayman (Jan 31, 2015)

*nexus 5 or lg g3?*

So I've been thinking about upgrading my phone (i have i9100 for 4 years now, it started to make problems) 
my price range is about the price of nexus 5, my question is, should i wait for a month or two and get an Lg g3?
also someone told me that the 16gb version of g3 is not recommended since it comes with 2gb ram, ist true? 
thanks in advance


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 31, 2015)

PresidentCarter said:


> So I've been thinking about upgrading my phone (i have i9100 for 4 years now, it started to make problems)
> my price range is about the price of nexus 5, my question is, should i wait for a month or two and get an Lg g3?
> also someone told me that the 16gb version of g3 is not recommended since it comes with 2gb ram, ist true?
> thanks in advance

Click to collapse



If I were you, yes, I'd wait and get the G3 - the LG phones seem to get better reviews and better quality than the Nexus phones.


----------



## kenil89 (Jan 31, 2015)

Now only YU Yureka no one beat this.. :good:


----------



## Night5talker (Jan 31, 2015)

HTC one sv OR HTC Desire 300? and why? need for parents "new" device


----------



## xxsashixx (Feb 1, 2015)

I was going to create a thread but good thing I looked at the sticky!

So I'm about to sell my iPad mini LTE as I really dislike the ecosystem and the closed system

Right now my eyes are on the following

Nvidia Shield Tablet
Samsung Galaxy TabPro 8.4/10.1
Samsung Galaxy Tab S 8.4/10.5


I currently have an AMD 7970 but I may switch out for a Nvidia card down the line so I can stream to the nvidia shield tablet but my WiFi isn't the best so I may skip that

As for the Galaxys.. I dunno its pretty affordable right now and the price is comparable to the Shield Tab


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Feb 1, 2015)

xxsashixx said:


> I was going to create a thread but good thing I looked at the sticky!
> 
> So I'm about to sell my iPad mini LTE as I really dislike the ecosystem and the closed system
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey there

I'm running stock on the Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4 and it's lovely, really lovely.
There is for me no need to upgrade to Tab S yet because the improvement would be impressive but not essential.
And we all know here, all the Tab Pro users are almost all 100% positive !


----------



## OldTacoman (Feb 2, 2015)

*Suggest a phone for a person with moderate hearing loss.*

Hi

My 90 yo mother needs a new phone. The 8 year old Samsung flip is giving up. She needs one that is really LOUD. She refuses to wear a hearing aid or headset. I also it needs be on Verizon. She is on my plan and I get an very good rate on a corporate unlimited plan. The Jitterbug would be perfect except it is locked into "Great Calls" and apparently can't be unlocked to be activated on Verizon.
 It needs to be simple. A smart phone would be an over kill but is a possiblity if it is simple.  Cost is not an issue.  

Any recommendations?

Thanks in advance 
John.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Feb 2, 2015)

73RM1N470R said:


> ok and what would you say if I told u Im considering the G3 (32GB with the 3GB ram) ? besides its size I heard only good things about the phone, u know, nowadays in 2015, compared to the G900F .. how is it ?

Click to collapse



If the IPxx dust/water-resistance is important to you, go with the Qualcomm-based Galaxy S5 over the LG G3. If you are happy without the IPxx rating, the LG G3 is a very decent phone and currently enjoys good support from AOSP developers.

Either phone is unlikely to disappoint as long as the bootloader can be unlocked, root is attainable and custom roms exist. The LG G3 can be found cheaper though.... :good:


----------



## trawel (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi!
I would like to know which one of these (LG G2 Mini and Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini) do you suggest? Most important thing from phone is to last long (currently use Xperia J which is tragic - random reboots all the time, some lags happens also). I want from my phone to last for like 2 years, not to start lagging after half a year or because of the quality of materials the phone just breaks. Second thing is battery (I've read that G2 has much better battery). Which phone gives better performance (G2 has slightly better CPU but S4 mini has more RAM), how is picture quality, how is sound quality and quality of device itself?
One more thing about G2 mini - how easily does the power button get pressed? What are chances that when you tap your phone on the screen while it's laying flat, the power button gets pressed? How about putting your phone on the desk or carrying in your trousers - may the power button be pressed accidentally?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Feb 3, 2015)

trawel said:


> Hi!
> I would like to know which one of these (LG G2 Mini and Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini) do you suggest? Most important thing from phone is to last long (currently use Xperia J which is tragic - random reboots all the time, some lags happens also). I want from my phone to last for like 2 years, not to start lagging after half a year or because of the quality of materials the phone just breaks. Second thing is battery (I've read that G2 has much better battery). Which phone gives better performance (G2 has slightly better CPU but S4 mini has more RAM), how is picture quality, how is sound quality and quality of device itself?
> One more thing about G2 mini - how easily does the power button get pressed? What are chances that when you tap your phone on the screen while it's laying flat, the power button gets pressed? How about putting your phone on the desk or carrying in your trousers - may the power button be pressed accidentally?
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



I looked on the web for a good comparison of those two phones and it stands out that the S4 mini has more pros than the LG G2 mini has got.
The LG G2 mini is slightly cheaper than the S4 mini.
The battery and the CPU are the most important parts beside the RAM and the screen, the battery and the CPU are way better on the LG G2 mini than on the S4 mini.
Also the screen is way better on the LG G2 because it's having 3 subpixels for every pixel on the screen.

So the S4 mini has more plus points in overall but the general and most important parts of the device are the best on the LG G2 mini.
Take you time to choose a phone, in most situations is it a big deal.
Source: http://versus.com/en/lg-g2-mini-vs-samsung-galaxy-s4-mini


----------



## MiyagiSan (Feb 3, 2015)

trawel said:


> Hi!
> I would like to know which one of these (LG G2 Mini and Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini) do you suggest? Most important thing from phone is to last long (currently use Xperia J which is tragic - random reboots all the time, some lags happens also). I want from my phone to last for like 2 years, not to start lagging after half a year or because of the quality of materials the phone just breaks. Second thing is battery (I've read that G2 has much better battery). Which phone gives better performance (G2 has slightly better CPU but S4 mini has more RAM), how is picture quality, how is sound quality and quality of device itself?
> One more thing about G2 mini - how easily does the power button get pressed? What are chances that when you tap your phone on the screen while it's laying flat, the power button gets pressed? How about putting your phone on the desk or carrying in your trousers - may the power button be pressed accidentally?
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



There isn't too much to choose between these two devices based on the specifications but, the Galaxy S4 Mini is just that little bit faster in real-life usage with a 1.7GHz dual-core vs the G2 Mini's 1.2GHz quad-core (both have Snapdragon 400 cpus). The G2 Mini has a slightly bigger screen and a bigger battery. The S4 Mini counters with 1.5GB ram vs the 1GB of the G2 Mini. Both have CM11/CM12 builds for the single-sim variant.

Also don't forget that the Xperia SP and the Moto G (especially the 2013 model) are worthy alternative options to these devices.

On balance, I'd go for the S4 Mini simply because I know it has CM11 (and stable CM12 beta) for both the single and dual-sim models (not sure about CM11/CM12 on the G2 Mini dual-sim). Either would be a fine device...


----------



## trawel (Feb 3, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> Also don't forget that the Xperia SP and the Moto G (especially the 2013 model) are worthy alternative options to these devices.

Click to collapse



Problem with these two devices is that there are not available in my network and the choice is between the two that I've posted.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Feb 3, 2015)

trawel said:


> Problem with these two devices is that there are not available in my network and the choice is between the two that I've posted.

Click to collapse



I'm guessing these are carrier devices linked to a contract....that would normally rule out dualsim devices. If that is the case, this can be viewed as a simple bigger battery & bigger screen (G2 Mini) vs 0.5GB more RAM & removable battery & faster cpu (S4 Mini). I don't think FM radio is a dealbreaker... 

Which one of those is more important to you?


----------



## trawel (Feb 3, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> I'm guessing these are carrier devices linked to a contract....that would normally rule out dualsim devices. If that is the case, this can be viewed as a simple bigger battery & bigger screen (G2 Mini) vs 0.5GB more RAM & removable battery & faster cpu (S4 Mini). I don't think FM radio is a dealbreaker...
> 
> Which one of those is more important to you?

Click to collapse



AFAIK, G2 mini also has removable battery. Not sure but I think I've read somewhere that G2 mini has also better CPU (the difference is very small though). If G2 had that extra 0,5GB of RAM, then my choice would be obvious, but I guess that I will go for that one anyway.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Feb 3, 2015)

trawel said:


> AFAIK, G2 mini also has removable battery. Not sure but I think I've read somewhere that G2 mini has also better CPU (the difference is very small though). If G2 had that extra 0,5GB of RAM, then my choice would be obvious, but I guess that I will go for that one anyway.

Click to collapse



1.7GHz dual-core typically wins out over 1.2GHz quad-core cpu in real life usage by a good margin. The Galaxy S4 Mini has the faster cpu, same gpu but has lower Antutu'/Quadrant scores for some reason - perhaps the benchmarks favour more cores.

I was mis-remembering the G2's non-removable battery rather than the G2 Mini's removable battery.


----------



## bproulx (Feb 4, 2015)

Okay folks my wife and I are on the verge of getting new phones.  Budget is about $250 (CAD) each.  Right now we both have the HTC Raider originally from Rogers but thanks to xda they're both s-off, sim unlocked, super-cid'd, and running custom recovery and ROMs.  The phones are about 4 years old now, but they run at 1.7ghz dualcore with a gig of ram.  So far they've been real beasts and until very very recently we haven't felt the need to upgrade.  Now, the hardware is getting tired.  Things glitch, overheat, etc.  Time for something new.  We both use chatr wireless, data is of no real concern as our plans don't really include much, what we want is another phone which will last us a few years with the good probability of heavy development on xda for custom ROMs, themes, mods etc.  We would prefer a good camera if possible, a decent screen size and the ability to game on the device.  External SD storage is an absolute must have.  Removable battery is also preferred but not strictly a requirement.

Anyone got any suggestions?  Been reading a lot on the lg g2/g3 series.. And the one m8 looks good but is pricey.. Hey the raiders at the time we got them retailed for over $600 lol..now they're $50 on eBay lol.

Sent from my HTC Vivid 4G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Feb 4, 2015)

bproulx said:


> Okay folks my wife and I are on the verge of getting new phones.  Budget is about $250 (CAD) each.  Right now we both have the HTC Raider originally from Rogers but thanks to xda they're both s-off, sim unlocked, super-cid'd, and running custom recovery and ROMs.  The phones are about 4 years old now, but they run at 1.7ghz dualcore with a gig of ram.  So far they've been real beasts and until very very recently we haven't felt the need to upgrade.  Now, the hardware is getting tired.  Things glitch, overheat, etc.  Time for something new.  We both use chatr wireless, data is of no real concern as our plans don't really include much, what we want is another phone which will last us a few years with the good probability of heavy development on xda for custom ROMs, themes, mods etc.  We would prefer a good camera if possible, a decent screen size and the ability to game on the device.  External SD storage is an absolute must have.  Removable battery is also preferred but not strictly a requirement.
> 
> Anyone got any suggestions?  Been reading a lot on the lg g2/g3 series.. And the one m8 looks good but is pricey.. Hey the raiders at the time we got them retailed for over $600 lol..now they're $50 on eBay lol.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vivid 4G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You pretty much got what I look for in a phone these days, and I am relatively stumped in that department (not that I am *really* in the market for a new phone right now ).

$250 each won't give you much of a step up from the HTC Raider.  But there is the Moto G 2014 (avoid the 2013 - unless it's the 4G model - as it doesn't have the MicroSD slot):
http://www.staples.ca/en/Motorola-X...one-8GB-Unlocked/product_1360028_2-CA_1_20001

Downside for you is that there is half the ROM size as you are used to (this model come with 8GB), and the RAM is exactly the same, but it has a quad-core CPU, and the latest Android firmware, for a tiny bit less than your budget, before sale tax - hopefully you live in Alberta!  

Me, I'd prefer the 4G 2013 model, but it's $100 more:
http://www.amazon.ca/Motorola-XT1039-Unlocked-Quad-Core-Android/dp/B00NZ3QV5M/ref=sr_1_1


----------



## bproulx (Feb 4, 2015)

joel.maxuel said:


> You pretty much got what I look for in a phone these days, and I am relatively stumped in that department (not that I am *really* in the market for a new phone right now ).
> 
> $250 each won't give you much of a step up from the HTC Raider.  But there is the Moto G 2014 (avoid the 2013 - unless it's the 4G model - as it doesn't have the MicroSD slot):
> http://www.staples.ca/en/Motorola-X...one-8GB-Unlocked/product_1360028_2-CA_1_20001
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm. I've seen the moto g its not a bad phone but not really much of an upgrade.  I can go to like 300 but keep in mind I need two of whatever I get lol.. I'm even willing to buy secondhand-seen some pretty solid deals for the lg g3 on eBay (around 300 and up) but I'm worried I may be buying a blacklisted device, or possibly someone else's busted but functional looking piece of hardware.  Is it safe to buy an eBay phone?? I usually buy new but in this case used seems to be more cost effective for a powerful phone.  I'm still trying to decide what route to go.

Sent from my HTC Vivid 4G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Feb 4, 2015)

bproulx said:


> Hmm. I've seen the moto g its not a bad phone but not really much of an upgrade.  I can go to like 300 but keep in mind I need two of whatever I get lol.. I'm even willing to buy secondhand-seen some pretty solid deals for the lg g3 on eBay (around 300 and up) but I'm worried I may be buying a blacklisted device, or possibly someone else's busted but functional looking piece of hardware.  Is it safe to buy an eBay phone?? I usually buy new but in this case used seems to be more cost effective for a powerful phone.  I'm still trying to decide what route to go.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vivid 4G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I had hit and miss with eBay.  Bought three HTC Doubleshots, two I had to send back (one of which I was left in the lurch for the shipping fees) due to hardware issues.

LG G3 looks like a great phone, although I am too intimidated by the screen size.   I would suggest the S4 Mini (if you care for Samsung), but depending on the model it has the 8B ROM problem too (I think my girlfriend has a 16GB version).  And Sony XPeria Z1 has the specs, but too pricey.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Feb 5, 2015)

bproulx said:


> Hmm. I've seen the moto g its not a bad phone but not really much of an upgrade.  I can go to like 300 but keep in mind I need two of whatever I get lol.. I'm even willing to buy secondhand-seen some pretty solid deals for the lg g3 on eBay (around 300 and up) but I'm worried I may be buying a blacklisted device, or possibly someone else's busted but functional looking piece of hardware.  Is it safe to buy an eBay phone?? I usually buy new but in this case used seems to be more cost effective for a powerful phone.  I'm still trying to decide what route to go.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vivid 4G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Buying used involves taking a risk. Ebay's refund scheme lessens the risk somewhat but doesn't eliminate it. _Be informed, be careful, be lucky_ is the best anyone can offer.

Having said that, if you are open to used devices you have a much wider selection than the LG G3.....Xperia Z2/Z3-Compact, Galaxy S5 (Qualcomm Soc), HTC One M8/Butterfly2, Moto X....


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 5, 2015)

bproulx said:


> Hmm. I've seen the moto g its not a bad phone but not really much of an upgrade.  I can go to like 300 but keep in mind I need two of whatever I get lol.. I'm even willing to buy secondhand-seen some pretty solid deals for the lg g3 on eBay (around 300 and up) but I'm worried I may be buying a blacklisted device, or possibly someone else's busted but functional looking piece of hardware.  Is it safe to buy an eBay phone?? I usually buy new but in this case used seems to be more cost effective for a powerful phone.  I'm still trying to decide what route to go.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vivid 4G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try swappa, it being xda's sister website is much more reliable. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shafin Uddin (Feb 5, 2015)

*Need Help for byind a new phone*

Hello there people 
I m currently thinking of buying a new cell phone
here are my choices 

Asus Zenfone 5 (New - $177.96)
LG Nexus 4 (Used - $177.96)
LG Optimus G Pro (Used - $203.38)
All are within my budget (aroung  $200 calculated from my countries currency)

Thanx in advance


----------



## android1288 (Feb 5, 2015)

Display of moto g is better than zenphone 5....

I think u should put moto g instead of
Zen 5 in ur option.

Sent from my XT1068 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MiyagiSan (Feb 5, 2015)

Shafin Uddin said:


> Hello there people
> I m currently thinking of buying a new cell phone
> here are my choices
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What price is the LG G2? 
The LG G2 Mini?


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 5, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> What price is the LG G2?
> The LG G2 Mini?

Click to collapse



The LG G2 actually varies in price quite a bit. The cheapest I've seen is ~$190, while the most expensive I've seen is up in the $550 range.

The LG G2 Mini varies from $250 to $350.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Feb 5, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> The LG G2 actually varies in price quite a bit. The cheapest I've seen is ~$190, while the most expensive I've seen is up in the $550 range.
> 
> The LG G2 Mini varies from $250 to $350.

Click to collapse



I wanted to find out if @Shafin Uddin can find and buy the LG G2 (or LG G2 Mini) within his ~$200 budget locally. That would make it _possibly_ a better choice than all the devices he had shortlisted.


----------



## bproulx (Feb 5, 2015)

vj_dustin said:


> Try swappa, it being xda's sister website is much more reliable.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How after so many years here at xda did I not know about swappa?? Thanks I will def. check that out.

Sent from my HTC Vivid 4G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tclaw (Feb 6, 2015)

Not sure if can wait on phone but zenfone 2 suppose have 200 option be available few countries march I believe much better phone then the ones you listed


----------



## thienbaotan (Feb 8, 2015)

*I need a new phone :3*

Right now, i have my eyes on:
1.  LG G Flex 2: Awesome specification (CPU, RAM,....) but dunno if the snap 810 is okay, and it might be very expensive because of its curve design
2.  Note 4:  Awesome with the S-pen, its design, but it has too many model (N910H, N910C, N910A,.... @@) Not sure which one people use the most and has long support.
3. The future S6 or HTC M9: they sound nice ) 
4. You suggest me ))

Can anyone suggest one? I would like a smartphone with good specification, have long support like my S2 I9100 (it has been 4 years since it was release but there is still someone develop the lollipop for it) and it will be even better if it's has >5.5inch screen.
Thank you so much  Btw, i'm in VN so it's hard to find a good phone with long support )


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Shawn R (Feb 8, 2015)

Real quick! Please name a custom ROM that looks identical to the stock HTC One M7 ROM. I'm not asking where to get it--just the name. Thx!


----------



## Cosis_94 (Feb 8, 2015)

Been thinking about upgrading my Samsung S3 for a more current device.  I'm afraid that the CM LP development for d2lte is stalling out.

Here's what I'm looking for:
Verizon
Unlockable bootloader / S-Off
      Or at least some way to load custom ROMs and and use Wifi tether w/o paying
Strong Battery Life
Stable CM12

Thought that I'd need to stay around the 5 inch display, but just carried a Note3 loaner around Europe for two weeks and have decided that I guess I could handle these larger screens.

From what I've been able to find, it looks like the HTC One M8 and the Nexus6 are the top options.  What do you all think between those two?  Any other recommendations?

Appreciate any input you can give.  Hadn't been really following other devices much and didn't realize that unlocking bootloaders had become so difficult on Verizon.

Many thanks in advance...........


----------



## Shawn R (Feb 8, 2015)

Sprint HTC One M7 
TWRP Installed
Android Revolution HD 90.1 - Rooted
--------------------------------------
---Unlocked---
M7_WLS PVT SHIP *S-ON RH*
*HBOOT-1.57.0000*
RADIO-1.01.20.0904 2
OpenDSP-v32.120.274.0909
OS-5.05.651.2
eMMC-boot 2048MB
_______________________

Why does the Android Revolution ROMs keep bootlooping my phone into TWRP Recovery? I have tried both Android Revolution HD 90.1 (Lollipop (Android 5.0.2 + HTC Sense 6.0) and the stock HTC system dump (Stock ROM's (Android 5.0.2 + HTC Sense 6.0 | Latest: 7.15.401.1) and they both make my phone bootloop! Whyyyyy?


----------



## 10-K (Feb 8, 2015)

Tmobile note 4


----------



## coffee85 (Feb 9, 2015)

Currently on an unlimited Verizon data plan with an aging Moto Bionic. 

I'd like to stick with Verizon for the time being and buy off contract .  I'm okay with not having the latest technology and buying last years flagship if I can find one mint. I just want something that will last a couple of years. I got over 3 years out of my Bionic which has served me pretty well. 

So Far I'm liking these three the most
1. HTC M8 
2. Moto Turbo
3. LG G3

I know the M9 is supposed to come out next month, so I'll probably wait and see if the M8 price drops a little more.  Are there any other Verizon flagships coming out soon that I should keep an eye out for?


----------



## Magnum_Enforcer (Feb 9, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Sprint HTC One M7
> TWRP Installed
> Android Revolution HD 90.1 - Rooted
> --------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Please do not make duplicate posts. If you are having issues with your M7, perhaps try posting your question in the forum linked below. 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/sprint-htc-one/help

Thank you.


----------



## Planterz (Feb 9, 2015)

coffee85 said:


> Currently on an unlimited Verizon data plan with an aging Moto Bionic.
> 
> I'd like to stick with Verizon for the time being and buy off contract .  I'm okay with not having the latest technology and buying last years flagship if I can find one mint. I just want something that will last a couple of years. I got over 3 years out of my Bionic which has served me pretty well.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 6, LG G4, Samsung Galaxy S6. Nexus 6 is coming "soon", and the S6, G4, and M9 should be announced soon, perhaps at the Mobile World Congress in the last week of this month. It might behoove you to wait, if you're interested in a flagship, or for a price drop in current flagships.

If you want to wait to replace your Bionic, but don't want to spend a lot just yet, you can get the HTC M7 ("electric blue" exclusive) from Best Buy for a mere $150 (new, no contract), or find a Moto X Developer Edition on eBay for $230.


----------



## SSVT (Feb 9, 2015)

*Barebones phone suggestion*

Hello,
U.S. user here...I currently have a Samsung Galaxy S4 (stuck with ATT) that I absolutely don't like. I'd like a basic android phone that has

bluetooth
a removable battery
will allow me to root it and flash a custom rom
run the barebones needed
I _don't _run apps - other than mail and sms. I despise Samsung's crapware and their desire to listen in on anything going through the phone so something with no apps installed would be great. Screen size isn't important. 
Thanks!


----------



## Spiritax (Feb 9, 2015)

*What should i chose*

Hi, i'm currently using a old Samsung Galaxy S+ and would like to buy a phone who will have a great support in the community.
my old S+ has kitkat working great, and the they is some people working on lollipop.

To replace my phone, i want one who will have a great support later.
My current choice are :
- LG G3
- OnePlus One
- Nexus 5
- Other (Suggest, not too expansive and not bigger than 5.5 inch)

What do you think.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Feb 9, 2015)

SSVT said:


> Hello,
> U.S. user here...I currently have a Samsung Galaxy S4 (stuck with ATT) that I absolutely don't like. I'd like a basic android phone that has
> 
> bluetooth
> ...

Click to collapse



Unlock your S4's bootloader, root it, flash a custom rom?


----------



## SSVT (Feb 9, 2015)

Yeah, I've played with that and it is a royal pain with the S4. Cyanogenmod doesn't want to work.
Any suggestions for a rom and install process that will work? I've searched and don't really find anything that doesn't involve jumping through a bunch of hoops. Thanks!



MiyagiSan said:


> Unlock your S4's bootloader, root it, flash a custom rom?

Click to collapse


----------



## MiyagiSan (Feb 9, 2015)

SSVT said:


> Yeah, I've played with that and it is a royal pain with the S4. Cyanogenmod doesn't want to work.
> Any suggestions for a rom and install process that will work? I've searched and don't really find anything that doesn't involve jumping through a bunch of hoops. Thanks!

Click to collapse



What is your exact S4 model? SGH-I337?

The process is well documented (as long as your bootloader is supported) but....yes....quite involved. The benefits of doing it are worth the few hours needed to read through a few times to understand the nuances then, unlocking, rooting and flashing a leaner custom rom.

About your issues with getting CM11 to work, have you asked for help in the forums?


----------



## SSVT (Feb 9, 2015)

Yes, it is the SGH-I337. Ugh - I guess I have to just take the time to go through it! (I was spoiled with how easy it was to put CM on my Nexus 7.)
I'll bite the bitter bullet and do it, thanks!



MiyagiSan said:


> What is your exact S4 model? SGH-I337?
> 
> The process is well documented (as long as your bootloader is supported) but....yes....quite involved. The benefits of doing it are worth the few hours needed to read through a few times to understand the nuances then, unlocking, rooting and flashing a leaner custom rom.
> 
> About your issues with getting CM11 to work, have you asked for help in the forums?

Click to collapse


----------



## lennonjohn (Feb 12, 2015)

*samsung galaxy alpha SM-G850A*

i just got a samsung alpha g850a and have 14 days to exchange it if i dont like it with att.....  im looking for a phone that i can customize for security, i know nothing is 100 percent secure but i want the best security i can get using a phone thats compatible with all the information i get off of these forums..... so far i only found a custom rom called eudemony alpha,  and it only was tried on the sm-g850f not sm-g850a...... what i like about the alpha is the size and the removable battery, i dont like that theres no sd card slot and i hate all the bullsh** att google apps on there.... i was looking for a custom rom to install  only few open source end to end encryption apps and k-9 apg mail .....  if i install the eudemony custom rom ( if it works on my model)  will it delete all manufacture and and cell service provider spyware malware backdoors on the phone? what is the best android os phone that is easily customized but not too old and slow ? any answers to my questions or clarifications if im misunderstanding a security issue will be much appreciated.. thanks.... im still a noob too all this but very interested in progressing.


----------



## moro686 (Feb 12, 2015)

Boa134 said:


> Right now, i have my eyes on:
> 1.  LG G Flex 2: Awesome specification (CPU, RAM,....) but dunno if the snap 810 is okay, and it might be very expensive because of its curve design
> 2.  Note 4:  Awesome with the S-pen, its design, but it has too many model (N910H, N910C, N910A,.... @@) Not sure which one people use the most and has long support.
> 3. The future S6 or HTC M9: they sound nice )
> ...

Click to collapse



I think 1+1 is the best deal, infinite customization and top performance


----------



## ForgeOfCreation (Feb 12, 2015)

*Good phone under 10,000 Rs.(160$)*

Can anyone suggest a good phone under 160$ which has Android Lollipop and/or custom roms ? I first considered Asus ZenFone 5 but it looks like there are no roms for it because of the Intel CPU


----------



## extrem0 (Feb 12, 2015)

ForgeOfCreation said:


> Can anyone suggest a good phone under 160$ which has Android Lollipop and/or custom roms ? I first considered Asus ZenFone 5 but it looks like there are no roms for it because of the Intel CPU

Click to collapse



Moto G


----------



## Liviubelu (Feb 13, 2015)

Does anyone have any experience with the Z3? Ideally after using an Htc device? 
I'm interested in upgrading from M7 to Z3. Any advice?


----------



## Hannah Stern (Feb 13, 2015)

Boa134 said:


> Right now, i have my eyes on:
> 1.  LG G Flex 2: Awesome specification (CPU, RAM,....) but dunno if the snap 810 is okay, and it might be very expensive because of its curve design
> 2.  Note 4:  Awesome with the S-pen, its design, but it has too many model (N910H, N910C, N910A,.... @@) Not sure which one people use the most and has long support.
> 3. The future S6 or HTC M9: they sound nice )
> ...

Click to collapse



Only the Samsung-Devices have a Removable Battery
HTC One M9:  6MP UltraPixel Selfie Camera, 20.7 Rear and 5MP  Second Duo Camera
LG G Flex 2 - (a little bit) self-healing backside - but not Removable Battery. But very Ergonomical Design 
Galaxy S6: Very Compact in Comparrison to Other Flagship Devices.
If you want the Maximum Power in a Minimum-Sized Smartphone, See *this [Click here]*.

@Liviubelu
The Z3 isn't a bad choice:

4k Video Recording and [email protected]FPS
Much better 4k Quality than Z2 - almost as good as Galaxy Note 4.
Good 1080p in/at LowLight
Slow Motion 120FPS@720P HD
High Processing Performance and 3 GB Ram for good Multitasking
IP68 Waterproof
Good Camera in Daylight
3x *LOSSLESS* Digital Zoom in Superior Auto (x3.2 from 28mm to 84mm) (Z2: 27mm-81mm)
Better LowLight Performance than Z2/Older Models
Very Robust
Physical Shutter Button
Sharp and VERY BRIGHT Display - Perfectly Readable in any Sunlight
Display has Sony Bravia's Cinema Technology for good Cinema Experience and Powerful Colours
Very Good-Lasting Battery (Z2 was a little bit better...)

[*]But you can't replace the Battery.
[*]Camera has no Optical iS (Image Stabilization)
[*]Water Damage will void your Guarantee - Instantly - Even if just a Drop of Water is inside of the Device (if your Phone has Water damage, ask me anytime for Help. / One drop of water can't damage the Hardware - only kill the warrenty)
[*]LED Flash isn't very bright
[*]Z2 had better Speakers / nice light below the Speakers / more Comfortable Shutter Button
[*]Burst Shot / HDR / ... only at 8 MP Max
[*]Camera will overheat after 6 Minutes of 4K Recording and Stop recording. If you restart the Camera, you can only record one or even just a half (of a) mintue
[*][email protected] will make the Camera Overheat in 13 Minutes and Stop Recording
[*]Only FullHD 2.1MP still images, if you record Video in Super Auto
[*]You can't pause 4k Videos

It's Sonys Flagship Phone - so it's a relieable choice.
It's a Good Choice.

Hope you can decide. 



moro686 said:


> I think *1+1* is the best deal, infinite customization and top performance

Click to collapse











This phone is the first math task of the whole School.
If you combine a Galaxy Note N7000 with this Phone, you'll get a N7105.
Samsung Galaxy Note + (1+1) = Samsung Galaxy Note *Two* :laugh:

The Next Flagship of 1+ added to the (N7000+(1+'s Old Flagship)) makes Samsung's new Flagship Note 4.

If you want Xperia Z2, simply combine the Xperia Z with this Phone.
And GT-i9000+﴾3*(OneP lus One)﴿= Woohooo‼ Next Samsung Flagship S6 :laugh:
Let's put another OnePlus One. Now we have Galaxy S8.

@moro686 - i also frequently call it 1+1 instead of OnePlus one or Oneplus 1.
Sometimes i name it 1+ 1 (with Space between 1+ and 1)


----------



## babadook (Feb 14, 2015)

*Want to buy a tablet*

Whats a good tablet that can run (1) Lollipop smoothly, (2) somewhat future proof and (3) easy to root?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Liviubelu (Feb 14, 2015)

@Hannah Stern

I appreciate your answer. I see that a major selling point is the camera. As I rarely use the camera, and almost never for video, for me at least, the jump from m7 doesn't seem too big. 
The waterproof certification is a nice thing to have, but I'm usually extremely careful with a toy so expensive anyway. 
I'm more interested in how good it performs under stress, does it experience occasional lag in Chrome? Does it heat up on YouTube or other memory hogging apps? Random freezes?


----------



## keliori (Feb 14, 2015)

Hello everyone, 

I want to buy a budget android phone with greatest battery life, and after spent a couple of hours searching here is my candidates:

1. Evercross A7Z
Price: 1,215,000 IDR (tokopedia.com)
Battery: 3250 mAh
Screen: IPS 5 inch, 480x845 pixels
Chipset: Mediatek MT6582
CPU: Quad-core 1.3 Ghz Cortex-A7
GPU: Mali-400MP2
RAM: 1 GB
ROM: 8 GB
SIM: Dual SIM 3G

2. Xiaomi Redmi Note 4G
Price: 2,035,000 (bukalapak.com)
Battery: 3100 mAh
Screen: IPS 5.5 inch, 720x1280 pixels
Chipset: Qualcomm MSM8928 Snapdragon 400
CPU: Quad-core 1.6 GHz Cortex-A7
GPU: Adreno 305
RAM: 2 GB
ROM: 8 GB
SIM: Single SIM 4G

3. Lenovo P780
Price: 2,099,000 (lazada.co.id)
Battery: 4000 mAh
Screen: IPS 5 inch, 720x1280 pixels
Chipset: Mediatek MT6589
CPU: Quad-core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A7
GPU: PowerVR SGX544
RAM: 1 GB
ROM: 8 GB
SIM: Dual SIM 3G

4. Acer Liquid E700
Price: 2,375,000 (bukalapak.com)
Battery: 3500 mAh
Screen: IPS 5 inch, 720x1280 pixels
Chipset: Mediatek MT6582
CPU: Quad-core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A7
GPU: Mali-400MP2
RAM: 2 GB
ROM: 16 GB
SIM: Triple SIM 3G

I have included some specs such as battery capacity, screen size and resolution, core number, etc that I believe might effect on battery life.

So, which one of those 4 do you think would give me the longest SCREEN ON duration? And yes, my main concern is screen on duration, not standby duration. 

I'm gonna use it mainly for online activities such as browsing, instant messaging, and gaming online.

I don't really care about camera, sound quality, build quality, etc. But I do care about having more RAM and ROM alongside with great battery if possible.

Please let me know your opinion. Thanks in advance


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Feb 14, 2015)

keliori said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I want to buy a budget android phone with greatest battery life, and after spent a couple of hours searching here is my candidates:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would pony up for the Acer.  It doesn't have the biggest battery, but it has the best specs compared to the rest.  

Xiaomi is out right off the bat for having a huge screen that the battery doesn't really catch up with.

Although for a price more down-to-earth, the Lenovo looks to be a good buy. (Largest battery of the bunch, although mediocre RAM and ROM - but that can be a good thing -  less demand on the battery)


----------



## Hannah Stern (Feb 14, 2015)

Liviubelu said:


> @Hannah Stern
> 
> I appreciate your answer. I see that a major selling point is the camera. As I rarely use the camera, and almost never for video, for me at least, the jump from m7 doesn't seem too big.
> The waterproof certification is a nice thing to have, but I'm usually extremely careful with a toy so expensive anyway.
> I'm more interested in how good it performs under stress, does it experience occasional lag in Chrome? Does it heat up on YouTube or other memory hogging apps? Random freezes?

Click to collapse




Oops, i concentrated too much on the Camera.
Sorry 

---------- Post added at 18:36 ---------- Previous post was at 18:24 ----------




keliori said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*You just have to think*
What do you prefere more*?*

Higher Processing power needs slightly more Battery.
Bigger Displays also need more Battery...

But those phones you mentioned, have got a big battery however, so just think, how much you want to pay.

Look on http://www.gsmarena.com and Compare.
There are also other Comparrison Websites.

FOR EVERYONE WHO WANTS A POSSIBLY CHEAP, SMALL Compact but Good and Powerful Phone:
*Avoid the S3 Mini.* Very low robustity.
Go S4 Mini. Very Good in Multitasking and Camera is as good as S*3*. 

The S4 Mini has also got my Darling Camera User Interface Design from Note 3 :laugh:


----------



## keliori (Feb 15, 2015)

@joel.maxuel @Hannah Stern thanks alot for sharing your thought. I appreciate it much, Thanks!


----------



## meakshay_mishra (Feb 15, 2015)

mikef said:


> 7 inch tablets seem like an odd size to me. Not really big enough for the things I would use it for to replace a laptop, but too big to replace my phone.

Click to collapse



So, What Tablet were you using Previously. You got in a death zone buying 7' tab neither get back to phone nor go ahead to laptop. Lol. Irony is the case.


----------



## moro686 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> @moro686 - i also frequently call it 1+1 instead of OnePlus one or Oneplus 1.
> Sometimes i name it 1+ 1 (with Space between 1+ and 1) [/HIDE]

Click to collapse



:good::good::good::good:


babadook said:


> Whats a good tablet that can run (1) Lollipop smoothly, (2) somewhat future proof and (3) easy to root?

Click to collapse



Maybe the one that have an unlockable bootloader that does not hurt the warranty, and the one that possibly have Android stock rom

check the nexus 9


----------



## dukenukems (Feb 16, 2015)

Currently using a rooted and romed nexus 4 on t-mobile.I am looking to buy a samsung galaxy s5,lg-g3 or note 4.I have an unlimited 4g plan and will be using the phone mainly for mostly web browsing,some facebook use and slight gaming and definitely watchin twitch,drama fever and viki subs on the phone.


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 16, 2015)

dukenukems said:


> Currently using a rooted and romed nexus 4 on t-mobile.I am looking to buy a samsung galaxy s5,lg-g3 or note 4.I have an unlimited 4g plan and will be using the phone mainly for mostly web browsing,some facebook use and slight gaming and definitely watchin twitch,drama fever and viki subs on the phone.

Click to collapse



The LG G3 is the best of those options, for sure.


----------



## dukenukems (Feb 16, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> The LG G3 is the best of those options, for sure.

Click to collapse



 I have heard about overheating problems on the g3,have you used that phone?


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 16, 2015)

dukenukems said:


> I have heard about overheating problems on the g3,have you used that phone?

Click to collapse



Indeed I have - I used to own one (before it got stolen ). Never had any issues, period.


----------



## Hannah Stern (Feb 16, 2015)

dukenukems said:


> I have heard about overheating problems on the g3,have you used that phone?

Click to collapse



The G3 has no Overheating Problems at all.

Even, if you record 4K-Video, the LG G3's heat will be temperate because of the low 30 Mbit/S Bitrate.

What overheating problems do you mean?


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 17, 2015)

@scottiejohnson, here at XDA we develop Android and Windows, not Apple. Please ask your Apple-related questions over at XDA's iPhone development site, iphone-developers.com.

Thanks!


----------



## zach_95 (Feb 17, 2015)

Any phones that are squarish not too round edged like samsung galaxy s2,3,4 and not wide like nexus phones that has a display size of 4.8 to 5.2 and cost less than 200$?


----------



## poodoogames (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello. I'm looking to get a new phone. However I want it to have the most powerful hardware available at this time. I had a look at the Xiaomi Mi5 and the specs look amazing. Are there any other phones out there with very powerful hardware?


----------



## gorilla p (Feb 17, 2015)

poodoogames said:


> Hello. I'm looking to get a new phone. However I want it to have the most powerful hardware available at this time. I had a look at the Xiaomi Mi5 and the specs look amazing. Are there any other phones out there with very powerful hardware?

Click to collapse



you will want to start off with where you live and what carrier you use.
For example the Xiaomi Mi4 is great (there is no Mi5)...if you don't live in the USA where it doesn't work with any of the major carriers.

Sent from my Nexus 4

---------- Post added at 03:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:15 AM ----------




zach_95 said:


> Any phones that are squarish not too round edged like samsung galaxy s2,3,4 and not wide like nexus phones that has a display size of 4.8 to 5.2 and cost less than 200$?

Click to collapse



You're gonna ha e a tough time finding anything like that, that has decent performance.
Your best bet is going the be the MotoG or Zenfone 2.
If you live in China, you have a lot more options.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## poodoogames (Feb 17, 2015)

gorilla p said:


> you will want to start off with where you live and what carrier you use.
> For example the Xiaomi Mi4 is great (there is no Mi5)...if you don't live in the USA where it doesn't work with any of the major carriers.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



I know there is no Mi5 at the moment but I'm going to wait until June to get a new phone when it will be released. The carrier doesn't matter since I usually buy stock unlocked phones through the internet. I'm looking for upcoming phones with the most powerful hardware.


----------



## gorilla p (Feb 17, 2015)

poodoogames said:


> I know there is no Mi5 at the moment but I'm going to wait until June to get a new phone when it will be released. The carrier doesn't matter since I usually buy stock unlocked phones through the internet. I'm looking for upcoming phones with the most powerful hardware.

Click to collapse



It does matter, Different phones work in different countries due to network frequencies, regardless of whether or not its unlocked. This is why your country was requested.
Also, not all phones have a CDMA and GSM version, if you're in the USA where CDMA is used.
So rather than flippantly stating that it doesn't matter, it would've been faster to list your country and carrier.


Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## poodoogames (Feb 17, 2015)

gorilla p said:


> It does matter, Different phones work in different countries due to network frequencies, regardless of whether or not its unlocked. This is why your country was requested.
> Also, not all phones have a CDMA and GSM version, if you're in the USA where CDMA is used.
> So rather than flippantly stating that it doesn't matter, it would've been faster to list your country and carrier.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well so far the two android devices I have owned, I purchased them in the UK and worked perfectly when I brought them back to where I'm currently staying (Cyprus).


----------



## gorilla p (Feb 17, 2015)

poodoogames said:


> Well so far the two android devices I have owned, I purchased them in the UK and worked perfectly when I brought them back to where I'm currently staying (Cyprus).

Click to collapse



Yeah both countries use the 2100MHz 3G bands, so you need to ensure that it has 2100MHz support. 
With that, you should be able to use some of the good Chinese phones
Take a look at the Ecoo E04 Aurora. It looks like possibly the best value available.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 17, 2015)

scottiejohnson said:


> oh im SO sorry for that.
> did you want me to delete my reply?

Click to collapse



It's no problem, really - thank you for being apologetic.

You don't need to remove your reply, mainly because you cannot remove your reply (only a moderator or administrator can do that), but thanks for asking.


----------



## NBGlandeur (Feb 19, 2015)

*any advice for a rugged phone for a carpenter*

Hello,

I'm looking for a rugged phone to replace my very aging motorola defy +. I live in Belgium, and I work as a carpenter so i'm more interested by damages resistance and dust proofness than water poofness. I would also like to have as much ram as possible (because it was clearly lacking in my defy), good battery (I listen to a lot of podcast, and use Waze a lot), and SD card slot. IF the camera is decent, that would be nice too because I always forgot to take a real camera to take picture of my works.

My price range would be between 300 and 400€. And i'd love to find something that could last long (I have had my defy for more than 2,5 years now because Throwing away a smartphone after 1 year is against my religious beliefs 

And if you just know a trusted site to find info's on rugged phone, this is good too. I had a first look around there, and find some, but they mentionned a lot of brand I've never heard about, so...

voilà!

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Feb 19, 2015)

NBGlandeur said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking for a rugged phone to replace my very aging motorola defy +. I live in Belgium, and I work as a carpenter so i'm more interested by damages resistance and dust proofness than water poofness. I would also like to have as much ram as possible (because it was clearly lacking in my defy), good battery (I listen to a lot of podcast, and use Waze a lot), and SD card slot. IF the camera is decent, that would be nice too because I always forgot to take a real camera to take picture of my works.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The Samsung Rugby series is the only shock/dust resistant phone I am aware of:
http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_rugby_pro_i547-5019.php

Then there is PhoneArena's recommendations:
http://www.phonearena.com/phones/best/Rugged


----------



## Planterz (Feb 20, 2015)

NBGlandeur said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking for a rugged phone to replace my very aging motorola defy +. I live in Belgium, and I work as a carpenter so i'm more interested by damages resistance and dust proofness than water poofness. I would also like to have as much ram as possible (because it was clearly lacking in my defy), good battery (I listen to a lot of podcast, and use Waze a lot), and SD card slot. IF the camera is decent, that would be nice too because I always forgot to take a real camera to take picture of my works.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Galaxy S5 Active. Probably have to import it from the US, as it's an AT&T exclusive, but if you're with a carrier that uses band 3 (BASE, Proximus) you should be able to get LTE with the S5 Active, in Belgium and in many other countries in Europe, There's also the S4 Active, of course, but this one doesn't appear to have band 3 LTE support.

Kyocera makes a number of "rugged" phones, but none are particularly high-end.


----------



## gorilla p (Feb 20, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Galaxy S5 Active. Probably have to import it from the US, as it's an AT&T exclusive, but if you're with a carrier that uses band 3 (BASE, Proximus) you should be able to get LTE with the S5 Active, in Belgium and in many other countries in Europe, There's also the S4 Active, of course, but this one doesn't appear to have band 3 LTE support.
> 
> Kyocera makes a number of "rugged" phones, but none are particularly high-end.

Click to collapse



The galaxys5 active is going to be about $600

Since Belgium phone carriers use 2100mhz network, you can use some of the high end Chinese phones (the unfortunately don't work in the USA)

I might even recommend getting a different phone for work. You can use a different set of apps on it as well.
The No1 Xmen X1 looks to be a really rugged phone and is advertised as water, dust, shock proof. Its only $150.
Then you can use a different phone for personal use that doesn't have the same super rugged requirements.
Perhaps an Ecoo E04 Aurora or Meizu M1 Note. Both have 64-bit 8-core CPUs (M1 model varies 4-8 cores).
If you really need a phone that is high end AND rugged in that price range, then I would recommend the XiaoMi Mi4.


Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Planterz (Feb 20, 2015)

gorilla p said:


> The galaxys5 active is going to be about $600.

Click to collapse



I saw them all over eBay for ~$400, but on closer inspection, the ones at that price seem to all be "new", meaning open box or display units or the like. Still, not a bad deal. There is a Hong Kong seller that has them new for $420.


----------



## NBGlandeur (Feb 20, 2015)

Ho and I forgot to ask: after m'y first researchs I saw that there were some good phones with IP certification. That does'nt say much about there chock-proofness,  but what about buying one of them and putting it in one of those "xtrem" case ? I do not mind the extra tichkness (at least for work). 
I had this idea seing the price of the s5active compared to the s5mini. That's just one exemple.  Idéal some intersting stuff by Sony too.
Meanwhile I'll have a look at those you advised. Thanks too all of you.


----------



## lowao (Feb 20, 2015)

Hey all, I too am looking for suggestions but with a bit of a twist. About to pull the trigger.

*Must Have:*
-Large Screen [5.5+ or 6+ is most preferred]
-$300 price tag [I can wiggle this around though]
-GSM preferred [I am looking at BYO Wireless but currently, I am on AT&T] thus no contacts
-Great Custom Rom Support [I am on year three with my SGH-i727 because of the great developers and awesome community here]

*Just Wants:*
-Removable Battery
-SDcard
-Higher Specs [I don't need to much]

*Currently looking at,*
-*Hauwei Ascend Mate 2*. I was about to purchase this phone, but we don't have much of a community for it and I am worried about the longevity of this phone. Which is sad, because it's crazy awesome phone. HAM2 http://forum.xda-developers.com/ascend-mate2
*Flex*, Screen and specs and price seems good. But I am not finding much on this phone at the price range I am looking at.

*Other than that,* I don't have a clue what else is out there. All help will be greatly appreciated. 

Current Phone: SGH-i727 http://forum.xda-developers.com/s2-skyrocket


----------



## gorilla p (Feb 20, 2015)

For people who are asking for recommendations, please include your country and provider.
Devices don't work in all countries/frequencies/carriers

Sent from my Nexus 4

---------- Post added at 04:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:05 PM ----------




lowao said:


> Hey all, I too am looking for suggestions but with a bit of a twist. About to pull the trigger.
> 
> *Must Have:*
> -Large Screen [5.5+ or 6+ is most preferred]
> ...

Click to collapse



If you live in the USA (which you might based on language) and use a GSM carrier like ATT, TMobile, Cricket, Straight Talk, MetroPCS.
I would recommend looking at the OnePlus One. It is by far the best device available for $300. You can find an invite code or purchase on a Tuesday (open purchase day).

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## lowao (Feb 20, 2015)

gorilla p said:


> For people who are asking for recommendations, please include your country and provider.
> Devices don't work in all countries/frequencies/carriers
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4
> ...

Click to collapse



Good point, I am in the states. I was looking at the 1+1, but I can only find them for around $400 at Amazon. I was looking at Huawei Ascend Mate 2 and the larger screen and cheaper price seems quite appealing. What do you think regarding these two devices or do you recommend anything else?


----------



## gujax05 (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi everybody,

Please your advise.

I'm looking for a new rugged phone with a big battery capacity just like my old Lenovo P780.

My playground is on the field (offshore & mining). Currently i'm looking at:
- RUNBO Q5S
- MANN ZUG 5S
- SNOPOW M9
- LAND ROVER A9

Which is the best for price & performance?

I'm in Indonesia by the way.

Apologize for bad grammar & thank you in advance.

Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## eegii9999 (Feb 21, 2015)

G3 price?

Sent from my S3 of Eegii using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 21, 2015)

eegii9999 said:


> G3 price?
> 
> Sent from my S3 of Eegii using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



~$450 to ~$500.


----------



## gorilla p (Feb 21, 2015)

lowao said:


> Good point, I am in the states. I was looking at the 1+1, but I can only find them for around $400 at Amazon. I was looking at Huawei Ascend Mate 2 and the larger screen and cheaper price seems quite appealing. What do you think regarding these two devices or do you recommend anything else?

Click to collapse



Like I mentioned you can get a purchase invite or get it in Tuesday. Those days you can get it directly from OnePlus and not have to pay a markup. Just go there and click the buy button.
https://oneplus.net/one
https://oneplus.net/how-to-buy

Sent from my Nexus 4

Another good option is the LG G2. You can find really good deals on them right now and the specs on them are really impressive.
Search "LG G2" on Amazon.

There have also been a couple ridiculous deals on the HTC One M7. Best Buy had them unlocked for $150 - $199.

Overall your best bet is definitely the OPO or LG G2


----------



## zyn06 (Feb 21, 2015)

Midrange Devices anyone?

1. Xiaomi Redmi 1s
2. Asus Zenfone 5
3. Any suggestions?

I cant choose but in my preferences, i tink i would go for redmi.
Redmi has many developers and a dedicated forum here at XDA not like zenfone. 

Any suggestions guys? 

Loc: Philippines
Globe Telecom

Thanks a lot.


----------



## gorilla p (Feb 21, 2015)

zyn06 said:


> Midrange Devices anyone?
> 
> 1. Xiaomi Redmi 1s
> 2. Asus Zenfone 5
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes if you provide your location and provider

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## zyn06 (Feb 21, 2015)

gorilla p said:


> Yes if you provide your location and provider
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



editted.
Suggestions? thanks


----------



## gorilla p (Feb 21, 2015)

zyn06 said:


> editted.
> Suggestions? thanks

Click to collapse



Yeah it looks like you can use some of the high end Chinese phones, I would recommend 
Meizu M1 Meilan Note
ECOO E04 Aurora

Both of which have the latest 64-bit architecture in the Mediatek MT6752 CPU
2GB RAM, 5.5" screen, 13MP camera, 1080p 3000+Mah battery.

Both are great phones at great prices. I wish they worked here in the USA

You can find them on 1949deal.com

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## eriol1 (Feb 22, 2015)

Looking for a cheap phone for someone.
There is a high likelihood the phone will be damaged/lost (because he's enlisting) so that's why it needs to be cheap. 
I don't want him to have a slow and annoying android experience so it has to be relatively fast so things work smoothly. 

I was thinking of the THL T6S.

Any pros/cons? 


Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 22, 2015)

eriol1 said:


> Looking for a cheap phone for someone.
> There is a high likelihood the phone will be damaged/lost (because he's enlisting) so that's why it needs to be cheap.
> I don't want him to have a slow and annoying android experience so it has to be relatively fast so things work smoothly.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*Pros:*


1 gigabyte of RAM
An 8 gigabyte ROM
KitKat support
Cheap and easily replacable (~$100)
Reportedly smoothly-running system

*Cons:*


Not as much dev support as, for example, the HTC One M8 or the LG G2/G3


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## eriol1 (Feb 22, 2015)

I remember someone telling me something about multi-touch problems with the t6s. 
I don't think he knew what he was talking about but still, any idea if it's true or not? 

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 22, 2015)

eriol1 said:


> I remember someone telling me something about multi-touch problems with the t6s.
> I don't think he knew what he was talking about but still, any idea if it's true or not?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300

Click to collapse



I do know that the T6S has only 2-point multitouch, compared to the Nexus 9's 10 points (I believe), but I've never had any issues or heard of any issues with the multitouch before.


----------



## eriol1 (Feb 22, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> I do know that the T6S has only 2-point multitouch, compared to the Nexus 9's 10 points (I believe), but I've never had any issues or heard of any issues with the multitouch before.

Click to collapse



Didn't know it was only 2... Good to know, thanks! 
Shouldn't be an issue though for most uses right? Can't really think of anything to do with more than 2 points. But i don't play many games so that might be why...


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 22, 2015)

eriol1 said:


> Didn't know it was only 2... Good to know, thanks!
> Shouldn't be an issue though for most uses right? Can't really think of anything to do with more than 2 points. But i don't play many games so that might be why...

Click to collapse



Nah, it probably won't make much of a difference for you. My current device also only has 2-point multitouch, and I've never needed more than that.


----------



## azki22 (Feb 23, 2015)

Hey all!

I recently had my Note 2 n7100 stolen! - Couldnt get and claim back on it through insurance, Was so gutted!.
Being a recent graduate looking for work - Money is an issue!.

Luckily an aunt has lent me $600 NZD to purchase myself a new one.

Now the problem im having is - It is feeling impossible to find a phone i want. I have 5 conditions I simply cannot go without. 
And i think this is probably why im struggling to find a phone that suits!.

Ive used several websites that let you filter all Smartphones by Specs, And they've been no use at all. As after filtering It always says 1 result or none....
Surely that cant be right!

Hoping you brilliant minds can help!.

Im looking for ->

- Larger than *5.5"* display 
- Android [Obviously ]
- 4G [Although i can settle for 3G if the rest of the phone is awesome! ]
- Absolutely *must* have an Ext. SD card slot.
-*3GB* or more RAM

Thats about it, Oh and be under 600NZD

Ive found a few, But they havnt had SD card slots and although friends have gone on saying get a nexus.etc 16/32gb just isnt enough, My Note 2 [16gb + 64gb card] was at 5% free space Total. As i have alot of stuff i like keeping on my phone at all times for convenience! [ Music movies games, Backups .etc ]

The only phone ive found that meets everything is the LG G Pro 2 for $504 NZD
My only gripe is that it has had mixed reviews. And the weird buttons under the camera thing? Not sure how easy that is to get used to. 

If you guys can suggest a phone that meets those requirements id be very happy!


----------



## gorilla p (Feb 23, 2015)

azki22 said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I recently had my Note 2 n7100 stolen! - Couldnt get and claim back on it through insurance, Was so gutted!.
> Being a recent graduate looking for work - Money is an issue!.
> ...

Click to collapse



You may want to look at the Xiaomi Mi4 or Meizu M1 Meilan Note, maybe the Ecoo E04 Aurora
Check 1949deal.com

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Vlasp (Feb 23, 2015)

Hello Everybody!
The SIM Card slot on my Droid RAZR XT912 on Verizon broke, and I am looking for a new phone that works on the Verizon network. It has to be under $300 USD, have a SD card slot, A good developer community, either 4g or 3g, less than 5.5 inch screen, and more than 2 gb of RAM. Thanks!


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Feb 23, 2015)

Vlasp said:


> Hello Everybody!
> The SIM Card slot on my Droid RAZR XT912 on Verizon broke, and I am looking for a new phone that works on the Verizon network. It has to be under $300 USD, have a SD card slot, A good developer community, either 4g or 3g, less than 5.5 inch screen, and more than 2 gb of RAM. Thanks!

Click to collapse



Someone else may be able to speak to Verizon. From what I remember, they use CDMA to the extent of when their phones have SIM cards, they are soldered in.  This means, unless you are really good at unlocking CDMA carriers (not that I know anything on how it's done), your selection will be limited to what Verizon offers, past and present.

Since you are looking at a phone that is >2GB RAM, you will probably be limited to current Verizon phones.  And even then, you would be hard pressed to find any in the $300 (total) price range.  Sorry.


----------



## roshkins (Feb 23, 2015)

*What is the cheapest rootable, flashable kitkat phone I can buy?*

What is the cheapest rootable, flashable kitkat phone I can buy? I'm thinking disposable phone, capable of wifi, gsm, kitkat, and a modified kernel. I know there are some really cheap phones out there (some that are even 10 dollars! geez!)


----------



## Planterz (Feb 23, 2015)

joel.maxuel said:


> Someone else may be able to speak to Verizon. From what I remember, they use CDMA to the extent of when their phones have SIM cards, they are soldered in.  This means, unless you are really good at unlocking CDMA carriers (not that I know anything on how it's done), your selection will be limited to what Verizon offers, past and present.
> 
> Since you are looking at a phone that is >2GB RAM, you will probably be limited to current Verizon phones.  And even then, you would be hard pressed to find any in the $300 (total) price range.  Sorry.

Click to collapse



Verizon phones can sometimes work on other networks. The reverse, however, is not true. 



Vlasp said:


> Hello Everybody!
> The SIM Card slot on my Droid RAZR XT912 on Verizon broke, and I am looking for a new phone that works on the Verizon network. It has to be under $300 USD, have a SD card slot, A good developer community, either 4g or 3g, less than 5.5 inch screen, and more than 2 gb of RAM. Thanks!

Click to collapse



Unless I'm forgetting a phone, I think you're SOL meeting all your requirements. Such phones exist but won't work with Verizon. If you have to stick with Verizon, you're going to have to make some sacrifices somewhere.


----------



## gorilla p (Feb 23, 2015)

roshkins said:


> What is the cheapest rootable, flashable kitkat phone I can buy? I'm thinking disposable phone, capable of wifi, gsm, kitkat, and a modified kernel. I know there are some really cheap phones out there (some that are even 10 dollars! geez!)

Click to collapse



You may want to look at the MotoE

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Vlasp (Feb 23, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Verizon phones can sometimes work on other networks. The reverse, however, is not true.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless I'm forgetting a phone, I think you're SOL meeting all your requirements. Such phones exist but won't work with Verizon. If you have to stick with Verizon, you're going to have to make some sacrifices somewhere.

Click to collapse



I'm talking about the price of the phone on EBay, not on Verizon's website. One that works for me is the HTC One M7


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Feb 23, 2015)

Vlasp said:


> I'm talking about the price of the phone on EBay, not on Verizon's website. One that works for me is the HTC One M7

Click to collapse



...but it's got to be Verizon's CDMA.  If it's GSM, or say, locked to Sprint you will have no luck in getting it to connect.

Your best bet is to search eBay for "Verizon Android" if you wish to price check/shop with dollar amounts other than (sometimes inflated) carrier websites[1].  Then cross check models with GSM arena.  Then (optional), cross check model again to see what kind of community there is on XDA.

[1] $300 MSRP phones on Verizon are 8GB ROM, 1GB RAM phones.  Not too shabby, but offsite (and new) they probably wouldn't be much less than the official counterpart.  Something I came across when I looked up the Moto G.  Carrier's buy-out price was actually $10 cheaper than store unlocked (Staples) or even online (Amazon).  Then again, could have been a freak example.


----------



## Vlasp (Feb 23, 2015)

joel.maxuel said:


> ...but it's got to be Verizon's CDMA.  If it's GSM, or say, locked to Sprint you will have no luck in getting it to connect.
> 
> Your best bet is to search eBay for "Verizon Android" if you wish to price check/shop with dollar amounts other than (sometimes inflated) carrier websites.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I found a verizon unlocked htc one m7 for $150, I guess I will go for that.


----------



## Tone Deco (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi,

I'm looking for a device for a friend of me. He's coming from an iphone 4 and wants to try the android experience.  He doesn't want a "big" screen phone tho. I'd say smaller than 5"? Budgetwise it should stay below € 400, but he'd still like to have something quite powerful with a decent camera. Is it possible? Any suggestions? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gorilla p (Feb 23, 2015)

Tone Deco said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for a device for a friend of me. He's coming from an iphone 4 and wants to try the android experience.  He doesn't want a "big" screen phone tho. I'd say smaller than 5"? Budgetwise it should stay below € 400, but he'd still like to have something quite powerful with a decent camera. Is it possible? Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



Again, location and provider?

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Tone Deco (Feb 23, 2015)

gorilla p said:


> Again, location and provider?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



I'm sorry! Belgium, Proximus.


----------



## gorilla p (Feb 23, 2015)

Tone Deco said:


> I'm sorry! Belgium, Proximus.

Click to collapse



I would recommend the ECOO E04 Aurora or Lenovo Golden Warrior Note 8. 
5.5" - 6" screens
Latest architecture w/ 64-bit 8-core Mediatek MTK 6752 1.7GHz CPH
2GB RAM
Both are 3G and LTE compatible with your network
13MP camera
Both are under $200 as well.
I wish these phones were compatible with USA networks.

http://www.1949deal.com/ecoo-e04-mt...rom-5-5-inch-fhd-ips-screen-4g-lte-white.html

http://www.1949deal.com/lenovo-gold...-6-0-inch-hd-ips-screen-4g-fdd-lte-black.html

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Planterz (Feb 23, 2015)

Vlasp said:


> Yeah, I found a verizon unlocked htc one m7 for $150, I guess I will go for that.

Click to collapse



Good phone, great price. No SD slot though.


----------



## ramprasaathks (Feb 24, 2015)

*buy new mobile*

Hi,
    Now I am using rooted mobile
    Planning to buy new mobile below 20,000.
    I am planning to do root and flash custom ROM.
    Pl suggest me some good mobiles having good custom Roms.

Thanks in Advance 
Ramprasaathks


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## extrem0 (Feb 24, 2015)

ramprasaathks said:


> Hi,
> Now I am using rooted mobile
> Planning to buy new mobile below 20,000.
> I am planning to do root and flash custom ROM.
> ...

Click to collapse



OnePlus One is 22000.


----------



## 0penfred (Feb 24, 2015)

*Which device for CyanogenMod ? Seriously !*

I had a Samsung S3 (GT-i9300) before and Cyanogenmod was a nightmare with the camera.
I read that it was because Samsung wasn't keen enough to provide information (kernel sources, proprietary blobs) in order to get a fully functional rom. Which is weird, as 9300 is the most used devices for cyanogen...

I recently switched to a S4 (GT-i9505), but unfortunately, since CM11 M10 (M9 was the last good release for this device) camera is having lock issues (need to reboot), signal is sometimes lost (needs to swith off/on GPS and/or wifi and/or reboot).

It seems that since developers decided to provide a unified build for all S4 variants (9500 and 9505 with a totally different hardware, and all the north America variants) this is a nightmare to maintain. I need to confess, it is a nightmare to use as well 

I didn't try CM12 yet, as battery drain, camera issues seems to be still a problem...

Then the tricky question: which device is really working with Cyanogenmod ???
I am looking at Moto X 2014, but it lacks SD card feature, or Moto G 2015 4G. But this 2 devices are not yet supported.

For me working is simple:
- able to phone: no need to reboot  after I drove 100km...
- BT always available in the car, no need to reboot the phone and/or re-link the phone with the car
- camera always working, no matter if I move the phone, or switch more than 2 times between the camera and the video camera
- no conflict with the phone, the wifi and the GPS, so that I can use (really) the phone ?

Is there really a phone which is working well with Cyanogenmod (which is really nice to use... for 1 hour at least), without moving to a more "traditionnal" Rom (aka with Samsung binaries and Touchwiz, such as Omega Rom) ???
Fred


----------



## extrem0 (Feb 24, 2015)

0penfred said:


> I had a Samsung S3 (GT-i9300) before and Cyanogenmod was a nightmare with the camera.
> I read that it was because Samsung wasn't keen enough to provide information (kernel sources, proprietary blobs) in order to get a fully functional rom. Which is weird, as 9300 is the most used devices for cyanogen...
> 
> I recently switched to a S4 (GT-i9505), but unfortunately, since CM11 M10 (M9 was the last good release for this device) camera is having lock issues (need to reboot), signal is sometimes lost (needs to swith off/on GPS and/or wifi and/or reboot).
> ...

Click to collapse



OnePlus One. Stock rom is CM11S. CM12S coming mid-late March.


----------



## Tone Deco (Feb 24, 2015)

gorilla p said:


> I would recommend the ECOO E04 Aurora or Lenovo Golden Warrior Note 8.
> 5.5" - 6" screens
> Latest architecture w/ 64-bit 8-core Mediatek MTK 6752 1.7GHz CPH
> 2GB RAM
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info! Unfortunately he doesn't want such large screens... Never heard of the ecoo tho, this one looks awesome, maybe my next phone.  Any smaller ones to suggest?


----------



## b4rgh3st (Feb 24, 2015)

*Best device for CM?*

Hey,

I guess it's time to retire my good old Defy (CM10, 2nd battery).

As you can see, I try to use my smartphone for a long time. So for my next device I want something that is "future-proof". One aspect of this is that there'll be a long support for custom roms, CM in particular.

In your point of view, what models are future-proof...

1. when you only look at CM support
2. when you also take more aspects like removable battery and SD-card slot into consideration
3. if size matters: "small": 4.0-4.7"; "big":  > 4.7"

I don't necessarily need the latest and freshest device so feel free to mention older yet still available ones.

TIA


----------



## gorilla p (Feb 24, 2015)

Tone Deco said:


> Thanks for the info! Unfortunately he doesn't want such large screens... Never heard of the ecoo tho, this one looks awesome, maybe my next phone.  Any smaller ones to suggest?

Click to collapse



Then you will want to look at the IUNI U2.
Its the only one with a 4.7" screen or smaller that still has good specs at a good price.
Most people want 5" or bigger, so the high end phones usually have 5-6".

http://www.1949deal.com/iuni-u2-sna...-ram-32gb-rom-4-7-inch-fhd-screen-silver.html



Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Tone Deco (Feb 24, 2015)

gorilla p said:


> Then you will want to look at the IUNI U2.
> Its the only one with a 4.7" screen or smaller that still has good specs at a good price.
> Most people want 5" or bigger, so the high end phones usually have 5-6".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks man! 

What's with all the strange phone brands I never heard of btw?  And that website, it looks a bit weird... Sorry about the questions, it just looks not that trustworthy. 
The specs for those prices are amazing tho!


----------



## gorilla p (Feb 25, 2015)

Tone Deco said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> What's with all the strange phone brands I never heard of btw?  And that website, it looks a bit weird... Sorry about the questions, it just looks not that trustworthy.
> The specs for those prices are amazing tho!

Click to collapse



Its a reputable site. Any site that accepts PayPal is most likely legit as the buyers can simply make a claim of they get scammed.
Check out
Pandawill.com
Oppomart.com
Chinavision.com

There's been a number of Chinese manufacturers that have entered the high-end phone market as of late, and the prices on a lot of them are amazing.
Xiaomi and Huawei are I believe #2 and #3 largest phone manufacturers in the world.
Meizu is another popular Chinese brand. IUNI is somewhat popular for a new company.
XiaoMi and Meizu started getting worldwide recognition with the release of the Mi4 and MX4 devices respectively. They are top quality, flagship level devices at a reasonable cost.
I was blown away by the specs on that ECOO E04 device.

As far as the look of the site, that's how a lot of Chinese retail sites look.


Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## eriol1 (Feb 25, 2015)

0penfred said:


> I had a Samsung S3 (GT-i9300) before and Cyanogenmod was a nightmare with the camera.
> I read that it was because Samsung wasn't keen enough to provide information (kernel sources, proprietary blobs) in order to get a fully functional rom. Which is weird, as 9300 is the most used devices for cyanogen...
> 
> I recently switched to a S4 (GT-i9505), but unfortunately, since CM11 M10 (M9 was the last good release for this device) camera is having lock issues (need to reboot), signal is sometimes lost (needs to swith off/on GPS and/or wifi and/or reboot).
> ...

Click to collapse



Before you go out and buy a new phone:

I had the same camera problem on my I9300 with cm11.
Tried this:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3/themes-apps/17-fixed-camera-app-lib-cm-aosp-roms-t2505973

Haven't had the problem since.


----------



## saurabhrck (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi everyone,  
So I have been using redmi 1s and asus zenfone 2. Now the problem is while asus zenfone 2 is a great device but there is not much after market development is going on. And redmi 1s is also ok. So I am thing of getting rid of redmi 1s and buy something else. 
I am a power user, so my main requirement is good specs for my money and also the re should be good development on that handset for atleast upcoming 2 years or so. 

I have looked so far:
Android One [Low budget]
Yu yureka [Mid budget]
One plus one / mi 4 [High budget]

So which one do you think I should get and if none of those then anything else?? I know about oneplus one's specs, performance, after market development but getting an Invite in India is just upto luck. So any suggestion would be great. Thank you.


----------



## prw94 (Feb 25, 2015)

OK, tossing out a line here ... I currently have a Sprint HTC Evo 4G LTE, rooted and running Yankee's ROM that I got here, that has been flashed to work on Page Plus, the Verizon MVNO. 

Page Plus doesn't permit any new flashed phones on its network, but my device is grandfathered in. I don't have to do anything right now, but if something should ever glitch and I get tossed off the network, I can't get back on.

I love the Evo 4G LTE, it's not the newest and most modern, but it absolutely is perfect for my needs. And again, I don't have to do anything immediately, but I'm at least looking around for another phone.

I'm not sure if I'm going to stay with Page Plus or move to Cricket, the AT&T MVNO. So I'm looking both at CDMA and GSM.

My prerequisites:

1. Having a rooted phone has spoiled me, so I want something that is rootable easily, with which I can maintain root easily (lock things down against rogue OTA updates) and which there are a goodly number of custom ROMs available for. I've lurked/hung out here for a bit trying to learn so I'm reasonably fluent in what's going on. I flashed the ROM I'm using plus I think I have a handle on TWRP, have never messed with SafeStrap, etc.

2. I do not care about newest and slickest. Two- or three-year-old unit is fine with me, although I'd absolutely look at something newer. I'd keep the EVO until it disintegrated if not for the concerns about potentially being knocked off the network (not interested in Sprint or Sprint MVNO).

3. At least 16 gigs of internal memory and, for a plethora of reasons that I won't bore you with, expandable memory card storage is an absolute, non-negotiable prerequisite.

4. I'm not so much interested in megapixels, but I'd like a unit with a decent camera, especially in low-light situations (where the EVO sucks).

I've looked at the usual suspects ... Galaxy S3 and S4 (I understand I need S4 with MDK bootloader), Razr Maxx HD, HTC One X Plus should I go to AT&T ... are those pretty much my best bets, are there any I'm missing, and from you who've had these, can you give me some real world reviews of them?

ON EDIT: I don't want anything larger than the EVO, so not interested in a Note.


----------



## becks0r (Feb 25, 2015)

Are there any new,good and recommended small <130mm (aka <5") phones beside the sony xperia z3c? 
like with LTE and root/custom roms

switzerland/Sunrise


----------



## gorilla p (Feb 25, 2015)

becks0r said:


> Are there any new,good and recommended small <130mm (aka <5") phones beside the sony xperia z3c?
> like with LTE and root/custom roms
> 
> switzerland/Sunrise

Click to collapse



The network you're on is weird. The 3G frequency is on the 900/1800 frequency. You will have trouble finding a high end phone with 4.7" and then finding one with 900/1800mhz freq.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Planterz (Feb 25, 2015)

gorilla p said:


> The network you're on is weird. The 3G frequency is on the 900/1800 frequency. You will have trouble finding a high end phone with 4.7" and then finding one with 900/1800mhz freq.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Well, there is the Nexus 4....

OK, it's not "high end", but it's competent. Another phone that might work is the Sony Xperia Z3 Compact. (EDIT: Duh, the Z3C was already mentioned).


----------



## becks0r (Feb 25, 2015)

gorilla p said:


> The network you're on is weird. The 3G frequency is on the 900/1800 frequency. You will have trouble finding a high end phone with 4.7" and then finding one with 900/1800mhz freq.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Hmm I think you missread something. 900/1800 are GSM.
3G is in switzerland like in most countries on 2100
And LTE is 800/1800/2600


----------



## gorilla p (Feb 26, 2015)

becks0r said:


> Hmm I think you missread something. 900/1800 are GSM.
> 3G is in switzerland like in most countries on 2100
> And LTE is 800/1800/2600

Click to collapse



http://prepaid-data-sim-card.wikia.com/wiki/Switzerland

http://www.cellular-news.com/story/37658.php

Those articles that showed up on top indicated the use of 900/1800 for 3G
But you're right, some others indicate 2100MHz

The IUNI U2 looks perfect, however it doesn't have LTE support. However if you have high quality 3G, it will result in improved battery life, with only a little slower speed.

http://www.1949deal.com/iuni-u2-sna...-ram-32gb-rom-4-7-inch-fhd-screen-silver.html

If you really want LTE, the XiaoMi Hongmi (Redmi) 2 is an awesome deal. They're having trouble keeping them in stock.
They based of the Cortex A53 64-bit quad-core Snapdragon 410. The specs arent quite as nice as the IUNI U2, but it has LTE support.

http://www.1949deal.com/xiaomi-hong...-inch-hd-ips-ogs-screen-4g-lte-dark-gray.html

Sent from my Nexus 4

---------- Post added at 11:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 PM ----------




Planterz said:


> Well, there is the Nexus 4....
> 
> OK, it's not "high end", but it's competent. Another phone that might work is the Sony Xperia Z3 Compact.

Click to collapse



I thought about recommending the N4 as well. I like my N⁴ but its aging a bit and the LTE support is extremely limited (Band4 only). Not to mention the battery life isn't very good. I had to disable 1 core and limit all cores to 1134MHz (and a bunch of other tweaks) on a custom kernel to get 5.5Hrs Screen time.

Since his network is compatible with those Chinese phones, its hard not to recommend those. The values are amazing. I just with they were compatible with US networks.


Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## v7 (Feb 27, 2015)

becks0r said:


> Are there any new,good and recommended small <130mm (aka <5") phones beside the sony xperia z3c?
> like with LTE and root/custom roms
> 
> switzerland/Sunrise

Click to collapse



Xperia ZR aka dogo 

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## Sushant Rohan (Feb 27, 2015)

You can buy Moto G 2nd Edition. It has a 1.2 ghz Snapdragon with 1 gb RAM. It also supports 4G LTE. It is one of the best phone in the category. You'll get timely updates. And it has been said that Its performance is bettet than the Nexus 4. Its only for $179.99

---------- Post added at 11:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 AM ----------

Buy Moto G 2nd Gen with 4G LTE. I don't know whether it is available on your country. It's for $179.99 only and it is one if the best phone you can have in this price range. You will get timely update also.


----------



## gorilla p (Feb 27, 2015)

Sushant Rohan said:


> You can buy Moto G 2nd Edition. It has a 1.2 ghz Snapdragon with 1 gb RAM. It also supports 4G LTE. It is one of the best phone in the category. You'll get timely updates. And it has been said that Its performance is bettet than the Nexus 4. Its only for $179.99
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 AM ----------
> 
> Buy Moto G 2nd Gen with 4G LTE. I don't know whether it is available on your country. It's for $179.99 only and it is one if the best phone you can have in this price range. You will get timely update also.

Click to collapse



Performance isn't as good as N4.
1.2GHz on Snapdragon 400
N4 has 1.5GHz(OC to 1.7 easy) on a Snapdragon S4 Pro

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## jcagara08 (Feb 28, 2015)

Which phone from 2014 is still worth considering? Can you give me more suggestions guys?
Currently I am having a Galaxy S5 will be giving it to the wifey and I am looking at the Nexus 5 as a replacement..
I need a 5" and below LTE capable phone, long battery life, 1080p screen, maybe 1 generation older?
Like that of the S4, G2, Nexus 5, MOTO G, MOTO X, HTC M7?
Which one has a Stable Lollipop 5.0.1 CUSTOM ROM?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 28, 2015)

jcagara08 said:


> Which phone from 2014 is still worth considering? Can you give me more suggestions guys?
> Currently I am having a Galaxy S5 will be giving it to the wifey and I am looking at the Nexus 5 as a replacement..
> I need a 5" and below LTE capable phone, long battery life, 1080p screen, maybe 1 generation older?
> Like that of the S4, G2, Nexus 5, MOTO G, MOTO X, HTC M7?
> Which one has a Stable Lollipop 5.0.1 CUSTOM ROM?

Click to collapse



The HTC One M7 or the LG G2 are IMO your best choices for "old" phones. Both of them have Lollipop custom ROMs and the One M7'll be getting a Lollipop OTA update.


----------



## jcagara08 (Feb 28, 2015)

*thanks for the heads up!*



ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> The HTC One M7 or the LG G2 are IMO your best choices for "old" phones. Both of them have Lollipop custom ROMs and the One M7'll be getting a Lollipop OTA update.

Click to collapse



Hey thanks! I think I am seeing the G2 as a having a stable CM12 ROM, does the M7 have a CM12 or a stable lollipop ROM too?


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 28, 2015)

@jcagara08, yes, the One M7 also has CM12, as seen here: ttp://forum.xda-developers.com/htc-one/development/5-0-lollipop-unofficial-cm12-android-5-0-t2943826.


----------



## wrongway213 (Feb 28, 2015)

Happy Nexus 6 owner here, rooted and as far from stock as it gets. AT&T plan. Also a new father - daughter is a week old today. My girlfriend needs a new phone and she uses stock - I know nothing about what to look for in a phone for her but specs which are not usually what they seem in my experience. She is looking for a phone that is relatively inexpensive on AT&T with an excellent camera. So far we are leaning toward the LG G3. She is also looking at the HTC Desire Eye, but I know nothing about that device. Any suggestions in terms of something that would take great pictures and work well for someone who is not a power user like I am? Battery life is  the next most important consideration after camera - the rest.. just hoping for a nice phone, nothing insane necessary performance wise, but not looking for a budget phone by any means either - just sort of using the G3 as a benchmark as the price is good on AT&T and it's considered a top of the line device. Any help would be appreciated - she's ready to get off of Verizon (and her hardly functional S3 she doesn't want me to root, lol)


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 28, 2015)

wrongway213 said:


> Happy Nexus 6 owner here, rooted and as far from stock as it gets. AT&T plan. Also a new father - daughter is a week old today. My girlfriend needs a new phone and she uses stock - I know nothing about what to look for in a phone for her but specs which are not usually what they seem in my experience. She is looking for a phone that is relatively inexpensive on AT&T with an excellent camera. So far we are leaning toward the LG G3. She is also looking at the HTC Desire Eye, but I know nothing about that device. Any suggestions in terms of something that would take great pictures and work well for someone who is not a power user like I am? Battery life is  the next most important consideration after camera - the rest.. just hoping for a nice phone, nothing insane necessary performance wise, but not looking for a budget phone by any means either - just sort of using the G3 as a benchmark as the price is good on AT&T and it's considered a top of the line device. Any help would be appreciated - she's ready to get off of Verizon (and her hardly functional S3 she doesn't want me to root, lol)

Click to collapse



Congrats on your new daughter! 

Unless someone else comes up with something you like better, I'd would 100% recommend going ahead and getting the LG G3. It's always been a favorite of mine - that and the HTC One line - and I'd highly recommend it. Great camera, good battery life, great performance - pretty much all you or anyone else needs in an Androud phone.

Enjoying your sig?


----------



## wrongway213 (Feb 28, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Congrats on your new daughter!
> 
> Unless someone else comes up with something you like better, I'd would 100% recommend going ahead and getting the LG G3. It's always been a favorite of mine - that and the HTC One line - and I'd highly recommend it. Great camera, good battery life, great performance - pretty much all you or anyone else needs in an Androud phone.
> 
> Enjoying your sig?

Click to collapse



Thanks man - appreciate the congratulations as well as the recommendation. I thought as much about the G3, but all I know about it is about Bump! and such - nothing about how it runs stock.. glad to know it's as good as I have heard. And loving the sig, of course


----------



## Wolf0x (Feb 28, 2015)

Hey guys, was looking to get a replacement for my Nexus 5 as the battery life has been causing me bother lately, requiring to be charged in the afternoon to last the day. Don't have a huge amount of money just now but I was hoping to get a 5"-5.5" phone with a good battery life and performance, so I was eyeing up the Oneplus one or the LG G3. I'm leaning to the G3 currently as while the 1+1 has better battery life (not a huge difference) the G3 battery is removable so I could quite easily swap it out if necessary, plus it allows me to easily replace the battery when it starts getting worse with age. 

So essentially I need a device that can last me an entire day: I typically get up around 6.45 probably spend ~30 minutes on youtube while commuting and probably another 30 mins on the way back, during the day I guess I'm on my phone (web, messaging, checking the time etc.) for anywhere between an hour to two depending on the day. I normally get home sometime between 6 and 9. So a phone that can last the entire day of that is what I'm looking for. Any help in deciding between those two devices, or other suggestions, would be great


----------



## gorilla p (Feb 28, 2015)

Wolf0x said:


> Hey guys, was looking to get a replacement for my Nexus 5 as the battery life has been causing me bother lately, requiring to be charged in the afternoon to last the day. Don't have a huge amount of money just now but I was hoping to get a 5"-5.5" phone with a good battery life and performance, so I was eyeing up the Oneplus one or the LG G3. I'm leaning to the G3 currently as while the 1+1 has better battery life (not a huge difference) the G3 battery is removable so I could quite easily swap it out if necessary, plus it allows me to easily replace the battery when it starts getting worse with age.
> 
> So essentially I need a device that can last me an entire day: I typically get up around 6.45 probably spend ~30 minutes on youtube while commuting and probably another 30 mins on the way back, during the day I guess I'm on my phone (web, messaging, checking the time etc.) for anywhere between an hour to two depending on the day. I normally get home sometime between 6 and 9. So a phone that can last the entire day of that is what I'm looking for. Any help in deciding between those two devices, or other suggestions, would be great

Click to collapse



I would recommend the OnePlus One or LG G2.
Both are great phones. I know the OPO has a great mod/development community as a lot of Nexus 4/5 users went there.
I'm sure you could sell your N5 to someone on Swappa to put towards it as well.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Wolf0x (Mar 1, 2015)

gorilla p said:


> I would recommend the OnePlus One or LG G2.
> Both are great phones. I know the OPO has a great mod/development community as a lot of Nexus 4/5 users went there.
> I'm sure you could sell your N5 to someone on Swappa to put towards it as well.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Any particular reason for recommending the G2 over the G3? I was hoping to do that with my N5, no point holding onto it. I should also mention that the G3 and the 1+1 are essentially the *same price* in the UK just now so please disregard price when comparing them.


----------



## N3xusS (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi i will buy a new android device but i can't choose what it's the best at the moment.
I haven't any budget limits so i'm looking for a flagship smartphone.
I love the Nexus brand, i owned Nexus s Nexus 4 and Nexus 5 so i think i must buy the new Nexus 6 but is it really the best?
So i looked the Note 4 LG G3 HTC One (M8) and One Plus One.
What should i buy? Which is the best in the market?
Please help me


----------



## gorilla p (Mar 1, 2015)

N3xusS said:


> Hi i will buy a new android device but i can't choose what it's the best at the moment.
> I haven't any budget limits so i'm looking for a flagship smartphone.
> I love the Nexus brand, i owned Nexus s Nexus 4 and Nexus 5 so i think i must buy the new Nexus 6 but is it really the best?
> So i looked the Note 4 LG G3 HTC One (M8) and One Plus One.
> ...

Click to collapse



I think the OnePlus One is by far the best value.
The Nexus6 or LG G3 might be a little better but cost 2x more.
The OPO is more phone than anyone really needs.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Keith Patrick (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm debating as to whether to buy the Galaxy S6 or the S6 Edge. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## jcagara08 (Mar 2, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> The HTC One M7 or the LG G2 are IMO your best choices for "old" phones. Both of them have Lollipop custom ROMs and the One M7'll be getting a Lollipop OTA update.

Click to collapse





ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> @jcagara08, yes, the One M7 also has CM12, as seen here: ttp://forum.xda-developers.com/htc-one/development/5-0-lollipop-unofficial-cm12-android-5-0-t2943826.

Click to collapse





ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Congrats on your new daughter!
> 
> Unless someone else comes up with something you like better, I'd would 100% recommend going ahead and getting the LG G3. It's always been a favorite of mine - that and the HTC One line - and I'd highly recommend it. Great camera, good battery life, great performance - pretty much all you or anyone else needs in an Androud phone.
> 
> Enjoying your sig?

Click to collapse


 @ИΘΘK¡€;59136100
it's quite hard to score a used or new HTC M7 in UAE nowadays, it's there but still sells at retail, anyways I scored a good deal on a brand new LG G2 @ $240 bucks! was contemplating LG G2 vs Nexus 5 but I figured the battery and camera is better on the earlier hence the choice


----------



## gorilla p (Mar 2, 2015)

Wolf0x said:


> Any particular reason for recommending the G2 over the G3? I was hoping to do that with my N5, no point holding onto it. I should also mention that the G3 and the 1+1 are essentially the *same price* in the UK just now so please disregard price when comparing them.

Click to collapse



The 32GB LG G3 is selling for about $475
The OPO 64GB is selling for $349
The LG G2 is selling for $220

So the prices are not the same for the G3 and OPO. The G3 costs about 50% more and definitely doesn't provide 50% better performance.
Same in regard to the G2. The G2 isn't the best phone of the three, but perhaps the best value.
That's why it was recommended.
But its not like anyone ever hits the thanks button in this thread anyways...

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Wolf0x (Mar 2, 2015)

That might be the case in the US but it's not in the UK. 

1+1 64GB is £279
LG G3 64GB is £280-290 
LG G2 16GB is £220

So the 1+1 and G3 are essentially the same price and the G2 is not hugely cheaper. That was why I was hoping to get some folks personal opinions on the phones as the 1+1 and G3 are very similar but personal experience will set them apart.


----------



## gorilla p (Mar 2, 2015)

Wolf0x said:


> That might be the case in the US but it's not in the UK.
> 
> 1+1 64GB is £279
> LG G3 64GB is £280-290
> ...

Click to collapse



That's a good price on the LG G3 there

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## beer3030 (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm looking for something I can use to tether to my laptop.  Requirements are works with pdanet usb tether and is open to adb keyevent commands.  I have a samsung strat 2 that does those things but I'm looking for something that will work on US att and/or tmobile and preferably cheaper or at least with more development support.  Would rather not have to fuss with rooting but if it's a simple rooting process I will consider it. 

4G LTE is NOT a requirement, my area has spotty coverage for it anyways.

Incase you're wondering the adb keyevents are for changing between wifi and data when needed.

Btw I'm in the US.


----------



## Planterz (Mar 3, 2015)

beer3030 said:


> I'm looking for something I can use to tether to my laptop.  Requirements are works with pdanet usb tether and is open to adb keyevent commands.  I have a samsung strat 2 that does those things but I'm looking for something that will work on US att and/or tmobile and preferably cheaper or at least with more development support.  Would rather not have to fuss with rooting but if it's a simple rooting process I will consider it.
> 
> 4G LTE is NOT a requirement, my area has spotty coverage for it anyways.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I use a Samsung Galaxy Light for this purpose. Easily rooted too, so you can use Fabio Grasso's WiFi Tether Router too if you want. It's certainly not the greatest phone, but it has LTE, Its small size makes it nice and portable. Don't pay more than $100, even brand new. The Galaxy Avant is a better phone, but it's bigger (if that matters, or maybe you'd prefer a bigger screen) and will cost a bit more. Also pretty easily rooted. Both have replaceable batteries, which is good if you're pumping a lot of data through the phone. Since you're charging while discharging, the battery takes a lot of abuse and you don't want a phone with an internal battery for this purpose.

The Light and Avant are both T-Mobile (and MetroPCS) phones, but you can get them unlocked (or unlock one) and use them on AT&T's network. As for AT&T specific phones in this regard, I'm not sure what to recommend. A used Galaxy S3 maybe? Or even an S2 or Galaxy Nexus (no LTE on those, but you say it's not a requirement). 

I can't speak for adb keyevents though. I honestly don't know what those are or what's required for them to work or why exactly you'd need them.


----------



## Sushant Rohan (Mar 3, 2015)

gorilla p said:


> Performance isn't as good as N4.
> 1.2GHz on Snapdragon 400
> N4 has 1.5GHz(OC to 1.7 easy) on a Snapdragon S4 Pro
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Today performance does not matter at all. Real time performance may be different than the on paper specs. That's why people consider stock android over forked android because excessive bloat ware on the forked android hampers the performance a lot. In relevant to your reply it has been tested that the Moto G has better benchmark result than the Nexus 4, if it has scored less, it is better than N4 because of the price difference. I am not saying that N4 is a poor phone but Moto G outruns it in Price and performance in relevant to its price


----------



## Sushant Rohan (Mar 3, 2015)

In the first line I want to say 'Today Specs does not matter at all' pardon for that mistake


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## fedecape (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi guys,

I will be giving my OnePlus to my brother. Please help me choose my new smartphone.

All I want is:


Specs
Battery life
Decent price

My problem with the new GS6 and M9 is that both phones are running a heavy customized version of Android. I really appreciate the stock experience, and I would like to stick with it. Both phones also carry an OK battery, nothing huge. And lastly, their no-contract prices are not that decent (AT&T GoPhone user, so I'm buying full price!)

The Nexus 6 is an option, but I'm not a huge fan of the design/size. Only a good deal would convince me.

What do you guys think? Recommendations? 

Thanks


----------



## NOOK!E (Mar 3, 2015)

fedecape said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I will be giving my OnePlus to my brother. Please help me choose my new smartphone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You'll definitely want to look into both the LG G2 and the LG G3. Great specs, a good battery life, and a good price (~$400 to ~$475) for the product quality.


----------



## fedecape (Mar 3, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> You'll definitely want to look into both the LG G2 and the LG G3. Great specs, a good battery life, and a good price (~$400 to ~$475) for the product quality.

Click to collapse



I thought about the G3, but isn't it inferior to the OnePlus One?

Thanks!


----------



## NOOK!E (Mar 3, 2015)

fedecape said:


> I thought about the G3, but isn't it inferior to the OnePlus One?
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



In some ways, yes, but it really depends on what you're looking for.


----------



## Planterz (Mar 3, 2015)

Sushant Rohan said:


> Today performance does not matter at all. Real time performance may be different than the on paper specs. That's why people consider stock android over forked android because excessive bloat ware on the forked android hampers the performance a lot. In relevant to your reply it has been tested that the Moto G has better benchmark result than the Nexus 4, if it has scored less, it is better than N4 because of the price difference. I am not saying that N4 is a poor phone but Moto G outruns it in Price and performance in relevant to its price

Click to collapse



The Nexus 4 will smoke the Moto G in benchmarks. You can't compare benchmarks from a year ago to benchmarks from 2+ years ago made when the Nexus 4 was originally reviewed/tested. When released, the Nexus 4 scored around 10-11000 on Antutu, but now it should score around 25-27000 (stock). Changes in the OS and kernel and Adreno drivers, and changes in the benchmarking apps themselves.

The only area where the Moto G outperforms the Nexus 4 is battery life.


----------



## Sushant Rohan (Mar 4, 2015)

fedecape said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I will be giving my OnePlus to my brother. Please help me choose my new smartphone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Buy a One Plus One. It has the Cyanogen OS, Cyanogen is far better than the stock ROM but buy a Nexus device if you are a developer and you love the stock android. If you are not a developer and love to theme your phone and love to customize your phone, then you should buy the One Plus One. Nexus 6 is little bit expensive than the One Plus One. But hardware and performance little or less may be the same:thumbup:


----------



## v7 (Mar 4, 2015)

Sushant Rohan said:


> Buy a One Plus One. It has the Cyanogen OS, Cyanogen is far better than the stock ROM but buy a Nexus device if you are a developer and you love the stock android. If you are not a developer and love to theme your phone and love to customize your phone, then you should buy the One Plus One. Nexus 6 is little bit expensive than the One Plus One. But hardware and performance little or less may be the same:thumbup:

Click to collapse



The One plus team will release their custom rom OXYGEN OS soon..
So a better taste of lollipop 
Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## Nitefire77 (Mar 4, 2015)

*Need Help deciding on new phone purchase in the morning!*

OK XDA, my tac refund was deposited tonight, and I'm looking to buy myself a new phone. Ive been using an Alcatel onetouch fierce 2 for the past couple months due to job loss and selling my galaxy s5 for some extra money. I have a new job now.

I'm currently with MetroPCS as my carrier, and I have the unlimited LTE plan.
The phones I'm deciding between....

1. Nexus 6: I've wanted this phone since it was announced. I love customizing my phones, rooting and trying new custom ROMs. I can't think of a better device to do that. I love how the nexus 6 has no cut corners on specs, I don't mind big screens and knowing I'll have the latest and greatest android version for years is a big deal for me! I have a few different dual USB drives for OTG storage, and the turbo charger makes for an appealing package. My only holdup is the price. I have the money I just don't really wanna cough up 700+ after tax....

#2. Lg G3: Ive liked the G3 since its release, I love how it looks, it has a quad HD screen which looks amazing and finally LG brought back a microsd card slot and replaceable battery. The Camera takes amazing pics, the 3gb of ram available and custom ROMs available for it makes it a option I keep thinking of a lot, and I'm picking up a nexus 9 tomorrow for $280. I know the snapdragon 801 is plenty powerful and future proof, and I can get the G3 for half the price of the nexus 6. My only aftetthoughts though are how long will development continue after the G4 comes out, and new android versions as decs move to newer devices. The nexus I don't have to worry with the factory images and device drivers available from google.

#3. Galaxy Note 3 or 4: ive seen some note 4's on craigslist and offer up for between $400-500, and its the same specs as the nexis 6 almost, the better camera and SD card slot, and the Samsung amoled panel being a bit sharper its only advantages. The Galaxy note 3 would be great, $300 bucks for one, microsd, battery replaceable and 1080p on a panel that is still gorgeous, the snapdragon 800 is still a beast processor. Back to the developer support though. I know there will still be ROM ports for a long while, just not as fast and there won't be as many down the road... And I'm a flashaholic and always wanting to try the latest lol.

#4. One plus One: Cyanogen built in, good specs! The 64gb built in, the price brand new, and the dev support it has makes it very very appealing, but will the support continue past CM12s and will one plus support it after the one plus 2 comes out? And devs upgrade ?

I would love the opinion of you guys, your pros and con's of it.
If I had a nexus 9 I guess I wouldn't need the phone for the same customizing... I mainly use tablets for bedtime web browsing and movie watching, but the Nexus 9 is being sold to me at an amazing price... And my phone I could settile for a Flagship phone that has even just a snapdragon 800 and 2GB ram w/ LTE.  But at the same time I have always had my tablets be the device that wasn't bleeding edge for what I used it for, and my phone was always the beast with all the tweaks and stuff I lime on the go available any time. Ive even thought having both nexus would just = win. I have a 64gb sandisk dual USB otg drive I would switch between the device being used. Movies and music plus pics stored on it.

Edit:

#5. Nexus 5: Great specs, official support for another year +, lots of dev support. Only downsides is subpar camera and battery life problems. How much has lollipop fixed that?

If there's a phone you'd recommend I didnt list please post it!


----------



## Sushant Rohan (Mar 4, 2015)

Nitefire77 said:


> OK XDA, my tac refund was deposited tonight, and I'm looking to buy myself a new phone. Ive been using an Alcatel onetouch fierce 2 for the past couple months due to job loss and selling my galaxy s5 for some extra money. I have a new job now.
> 
> I'm currently with MetroPCS as my carrier, and I have the unlimited LTE plan.
> The phones I'm deciding between....
> ...

Click to collapse



For 
Nexus 6 - All the Nexus phone are made exclusively for developers. Buy it if you want your phone to be updated earliest and show 'em u. As for the camera, the camera is not good as compared with its counterparts.

LG G3 - It is a very good phone. It has a superb camera. Buy it if you watch movies a lot and play games, then you should buy this phone since it has QHD Display. It also has a decent battery life.

One Plus One - As I have already mentioned, this phone is one the best  in its price range. It has nothing bad things(according to me). The hardware is suberb. Plus you will get update. It is not costly.

Nexus 5 - It is also a trendsetter. But I will not suggest you because it is an year old. Buy it only if your budget is less

If this help, hit thanks


----------



## Planterz (Mar 4, 2015)

Nitefire77 said:


> OK XDA, my tac refund was deposited tonight, and I'm looking to buy myself a new phone. Ive been using an Alcatel onetouch fierce 2 for the past couple months due to job loss and selling my galaxy s5 for some extra money. I have a new job now.

Click to collapse



What a coinkydink, I just got my federal return deposited 2 hours ago. Also had a Note 3 for a brief time before I switched jobs and had to sell.

I'm getting a OnePlus One. It's priced right (more than), and it's basically a Nexus 5.5, with support both from the company and the dev community. Whether official or not, it'll be a long time before this phone gets put out to pasture.

If you want to stay on a tighter budget, look at an LG G2 over the Nexus 5 or anything similar. Same processor/RAM, but far better camera and much bigger battery. Less development, sure, but there's still plenty. 

As for the G3, it's nice that it has the removable battery and SD card slot, and it also has a fantastic screen-to-size ratio. But IMO QHD screens are a pointless gimmick at that size. I do like that LG makes it possible to switch around the software nav buttons though. You wouldn't go too wrong going with a G3.

Nothing wrong with a Note 3, except for the KNOX BS. Beautiful display. Finding a used one with a pristine screen isn't a bad buy. Otherwise, age doesn't really matter because you can always buy a new battery.

As for the Nexus 6 or Note 4, they're expensive. If you're willing to spend this much, it's worth waiting just a bit to see what's coming from other companies.  The HTC M9 and Galaxy S6 have been officially announced, but that leaves the Note 5, the Sony Z4, the possibility of a M9 Plus and/or Max, LG G4,. mot to mention the OnePlus Two. And don't forget the Saygus V2.


----------



## Nitefire77 (Mar 4, 2015)

I had a G2 before. I loved it! The G3 I know will be a great phone but ive wanted to learn coding and software. I want the nexus for its specs and all the ROMs for it. I don't want to wait till next Tuesday to order a one plus.  Its really a tossup between nexus 6 and G3 now, the note 3 I'm still actually considering too, it had a great camera and I loved it.

Ive eyed the xperia z3, and its a beautiful phone but the locked boot loader and no ROMs saddens me. Same with the Verizon droid turbo. Love the phone and it can be unlocked, just a shame carriers go out of the way to ruin a good device. I love the looks of the HTC phones but that ultrapixel camera just ruins it for me.

Its a shame there isn't more high end options available with bigger screens


----------



## Shawn R (Mar 5, 2015)

Does anyone know how to make the SD Card the main storage on Android?


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Mar 5, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Does anyone know how to make the SD Card the main storage on Android?

Click to collapse



Wrong thread mate. 

With that aside, a quick search ("swap internal sd") produces:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2346389
http://androidforums.com/threads/guide-swap-external-sd-card-with-internal.712486/

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sushant Rohan (Mar 5, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Does anyone know how to make the SD Card the main storage on Android?

Click to collapse



Check out this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3044173 and give me a thank if it helps you


----------



## Jcei (Mar 5, 2015)

*What to Buy*

Hello eveyrone,
I'm currently looking for a tablet to replace my aging TF700. It's slow, it's frustrating, and I'm pretty sure better exists now.
We got a Lollipop build some time ago, and I feel it won't save this tablet from its sloppiness. Thanks to XDA I was already able to make it last that long which is a miracle when I think about the slow IO problems.

I don't really have a budget limitation, but would still like to stay in reasonable prices (no 800+$ devices ) And I live in Belgium 

My main use is reading and browing (I pretty much never watch film on it), and sometimes small games.
A few things are important in my eyes : a good screen, a very good browsing performance, and a community if possible (I would like to start building kernel/roms, and plan to re-use my old hardware to learn)
If possible I would like to stay under 10'. 8' seems to be a good compromise. BTW I never travel with it, it's only for the practical side (and weight).

The only brand I would like to avoid is Sony. I also have a Xperia SP and the lack of Kit Kat upgrade (which was promised) will certainly make me avoid any of their products for the coming years.

I've checked current references, and I am a bit lost: 

- Asus Me582C : intel chipset, I presume no custom roms will be made available. Hardware and price seems fine
- Nexus 9: Are the lightbleed problems solved ? 4:3 seems nice but build quality doesn't seems in line with price.
- Nokia N1: Seemed a good fit at the beginning, and will probably never reach Europe due to possible copyright issues with Apple

Perhaps I missed something, or any upcoming tablet can fullfill my needs. Please help me


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 5, 2015)

Jcei said:


> Hello eveyrone,
> I'm currently looking for a tablet to replace my aging TF700. It's slow, it's frustrating, ...

Click to collapse



If you care about AOSP roms and such:

Nexus 9
Sony Xperia Z/Z2/Z4 Tablet
Samsung Qualcomm-based Tablets (too many - search the Galaxy Tab forums)


----------



## JeepinxJosh (Mar 5, 2015)

*what to do*

ok guys So I had a S3 t999L that I was running on ATT and it broke... I was running Cyanide L and just getting into custom roms and kernels and stuff. So I upgraded to a S4 SGH-I337 ATT phone... and what do you know.. Locked bootloader.... I can't have that... I want to run custom recovery and custom roms (without safestrap limitations and crap like that) So my question is.... I want a phone that will let me run custom roms freely... Want it to be able to do at least the stuff my S3 and S4 did/does... Size battery life all that isn't really a deral breaker... battery life more so than size... 

SO should I look for a S4 with the original MDK firmware on it (which is the only unlockable bootlader right?) or should I switch to a different phone? I want SD card or extra storage that's a must... the rest is optional...  I've read all about the LG G3 nexus 4/5 Motox, HTC.... so far what it seems I want is my darn Samsung from ATT but Unlocked.... help please?????


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 5, 2015)

JeepinxJosh said:


> ok guys So I had a S3 t999L that I was running on ATT and it broke...

Click to collapse



T-Mob bootloaders are unlocked aren't they?. Might be an option if the phone works on ATT.


----------



## JeepinxJosh (Mar 6, 2015)

Is it seriously just att?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gh0STSHADOW (Mar 6, 2015)

*[INR 4500 - 6000] Device suggestion better than Canvas A1*

I am planning to buy my own android on 19th march (the day my board exams cease). My budget is strictly UPTO INR 6000.
So far I got these devices:
1. Asus Zenfone 4
Powered by an intel dual-core ; Zen-UI ; very bad battery
2. Asus Zenfone C 
Same as above ; 2100 mah battery ; Saw a youtube video , showed (quite) visible frame lag and washed out colors.
3. Lenovo A526
Greater benchmark scores than the above 2 but has very less support and custom ROMS,TUTS. etc.
4. Micromax Canvas A1 (Android ONE) 
Has low benchmark scores but performed REALLY well in the gaming reviews I saw. No frame lag (almost-only one was in 6 Guns-some).

Can someone suggest me a phone better than Canvas A1 ?                                                  (Redimi 1S is out of question.)


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 6, 2015)

gh0STSHADOW said:


> I am planning to buy my own android on 19th march (the day my board exams cease). My budget is strictly UPTO INR 6000.
> So far I got these devices:
> 1. Asus Zenfone 4
> Powered by an intel dual-core ; Zen-UI ; very bad battery
> ...

Click to collapse



YU Yureka?


----------



## Sushant Rohan (Mar 6, 2015)

gh0STSHADOW said:


> I am planning to buy my own android on 19th march (the day my board exams cease). My budget is strictly UPTO INR 6000.
> So far I got these devices:
> 1. Asus Zenfone 4
> Powered by an intel dual-core ; Zen-UI ; very bad battery
> ...

Click to collapse



Canvas A1 is a very good. I have also a one. The battery backup is just average but not so poor. Performance isn't a problem with this phone. And the Lollipop will arrive soon in this phone. But the only drawback is the lack of Screen Protection. As for the gaming performance, I played Asphalt 8 and it runs phenomenally regarding the price. Also I played NFSMW and Six Guns, both run good. Sanandreas runs better than any other phone in this price range.As for camera, it is just average


----------



## mrzodiac (Mar 6, 2015)

Hello xda, 

currently I use a nexus 5 and I'm very happy with it, but I want something new. My sister will get my nexus 5. 

I'm thinking about 3 devices

Note 4
Pro's:
Good camera
Big and removable battery 
Good display 

Con's:
Touchwiz 
What about updates after 5.0.1?

Nexus 6
Pro's:
Pure Android 
Many custom roms and kernels 

Con's:
Camera not so good as note 4
What about screen burning? 

Htc one m8
Pro's:
Nice design 
Good speakers

Con's:
Camera 
What about updates? 

Can someone help me by my decision? Or are there any other good devices I have forgotten?

Thanks a lot


----------



## NOOK!E (Mar 6, 2015)

mrzodiac said:


> Hello xda,
> 
> currently I use a nexus 5 and I'm very happy with it, but I want something new. My sister will get my nexus 5.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Out of those devices, I'd go with the One M8. But don't forget about the LG G3!


----------



## brute-coder (Mar 6, 2015)

Sushant Rohan said:


> Canvas A1 is a very good. I have also a one. The battery backup is just average but not so poor. Performance isn't a problem with this phone. And the Lollipop will arrive soon in this phone. But the only drawback is the lack of Screen Protection. As for the gaming performance, I played Asphalt 8 and it runs phenomenally regarding the price. Also I played NFSMW and Six Guns, both run good. Sanandreas runs better than any other phone in this price range.As for camera, it is just average

Click to collapse


Go for Micromax enjoy Lollipop Update !


----------



## Fallingwater (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi all. I have a 5-inch midrange-six-months-ago phone that's doing everything I need it to do, except I find myself wanting a bigger screen. Now, being that this one is already fairly large, I don't want to go to all the trouble of getting a new device and switching over for a mere half inch of increased diagonal, so I've decided it must be six inches, no compromises. Hell, I'd go straight for a 7-inch tablet with 3G features weren't it for my absolute hatred of bags and man-purses (my usual pockets can fit a 5" just fine and a 6" with some effort, but a 7" is beyond the realm of possibility unless it had no bezel at all, and I've yet to find one that's made that way).

I'd like to stay as close to €200 as possible. I can stretch the budget somewhat, but not too much. Note that I'm in Italy, which means the market is very different from the US - we usually get unlocked contract-free phones by default, so no subsidizing from the networks.

Oh, and it has to be an Android - I've used WinPhone in the past and it isn't really an experience I'm looking forward to repeat.

THL T200, €240: impressive specs, but I'm not sure how trustworthy the THL brand is, or how well-used octacore processors are.

Asus Zenfone 6, the 2GB/2GHz model, €230: decent specs, good battery and a superior camera for its class, but I have no experience with Atom-running phones so I don't know what performance to expect from its CPU. I assume it being x86 means the dualcore/hyperthreaded architecture is about as fast as a standard Arm quadcore? (I checked a few benchmarks but I don't trust Antutu all that much, it seems to just crunch numbers with little regard to actual real-life applications).

Lenovo S939, €170: another octacore CPU mated, unfortunately, to just one gig of RAM. The price would make this one an instant winner in the price-performance department, but the small amount of RAM has me worried about the future - how long is a single gig going to be enough?

What do you suggest? Are there other models in this price range I should be considering?


----------



## chillman88 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey all,

I'm considering buying a new phone. I have a "Sonim A8" chinese phone right now. I generally like it, but It's slow (512 ram and 1.2ghz Cortex processor) and likes to connect calls with NO AUDIO EITHER WAY! I can leave it off the charger for 3 days, so that's nice (3000mAh battery)

I want to be able to run something similar to Cyanogenmod. I don't want to be stuck with the OEM ROM. Ideally I'd be able to run the latest version of Android, but I at least want KitKat.

From reading the specs I like the Droid Razr Maxx, but I need to be able to use Straight Talk with an AT&T SIM card. I want at LEAST 3g capability. 4g would be nice, but not a deal breaker.

I don't want to spend more than 200USD. I can get a Razr Maxx for about 180USD but Can't figure out if it can be used with AT&T and get 3g data speeds?

*My Required specs:*
At least 1 day battery life with average use (12-14 hours, more if buying extended battery)
At least 1GB RAM
At least 1GHZ CPU
3G capability on AT&T network. (Straight Talk)
Ability to ROOT
3rd party ROM availability.
Around or cheaper than $200 USD
KitKat or Newer.

*Things I'd like but can live without:*
2GB+ RAM
3000mAh or higher Battery (aftermarket extended battery is okay)
4G AT&T capability (Straight Talk)
Latest Android Version.

I know I'm picky but I'm tired of getting phones and putting up with crap that doesn't work or is horrendously slow.

If getting what I want means breaking my budget I'll go from there, I'm Just sick of phones that don't work right.

Thanks for your time! :fingers-crossed:


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Mar 8, 2015)

chillman88 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm considering buying a new phone. I have a "Sonim A8" chinese phone right now. I generally like it, but It's slow (512 ram and 1.2ghz Cortex processor) and likes to connect calls with NO AUDIO EITHER WAY! I can leave it off the charger for 3 days, so that's nice (3000mAh battery)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Not sure about Straight Talk (first I heard of it), but there is the Moto G.  If its more than 200 dollars, its not much more.  Canada (where everything is more expensive) has it at $230.



Sent from my Asus MeMO Pad 8"


----------



## chillman88 (Mar 8, 2015)

joel.maxuel said:


> Not sure about Straight Talk (first I heard of it), but there is the Moto G.  If its more than 200 dollars, its not much more.  Canada (where everything is more expensive) has it at $230.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Asus MeMO Pad 8"

Click to collapse



Straight Talk is basically a services reseller. They charge $45 for unlimited talk text and data and provide a sim card or preloaded phone. They use either T-mobil or AT&T networks. I believe they are owned by T-mobil but I'm not certain.

Thanks for the reccomendation, I'll look into it!


----------



## gujax05 (Mar 8, 2015)

gujax05 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Please your advise.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Any advice please?

Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## chillman88 (Mar 9, 2015)

gujax05 said:


> Any advice please?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Well I don't know about the other phones, but I have a Sonim A8 (land rover A8) And it looks like the 9 is just a tiny bit more powerful. I LOVE the battery life (3 days with light usage, bluetooth and wifi turned off), and it seems pretty durable. The only complaints I have is that once in a while it connects calls with no audio, and the headphone jack doesn't always want to work (have to wiggle the plug). The other issue is that it's slow, but the A9 has twice the RAM and a faster processor so I think that should be fine. The audio problem might be just a glitch with mine though I don't know.


----------



## rgraville (Mar 9, 2015)

I am beginning to plan a hiking trip next summer (2016) and one aspect I am thinking about is tracking my progress with a smartphone.  I want to be able to run a GPS mapping app, and the app Runkeeper.  The device will need a GPS radio for location, a WiFi radio for periodic syncing, a very low battery consumption rate, and a large or expandable battery.  It would need to run GPS tracking up to 16 hrs a day.  Almost no screen on time.  The age of the device doesn't matter as long as it runs a compatible version of Android with current apps.   Screen size doesn't matter as most of the time screen will be off anyway.  It does not need any cellular or phone communication/data capability, so tablets are in the running.
For charging I will figure out some solar or kinetic options.  Not at that point in the planning yet.  

Ideas?

I do have an old HTC Incredible and a Samsung Galaxy S3 available as options, but not sure they have the best options for battery conservation.


----------



## Planterz (Mar 9, 2015)

rgraville said:


> I am beginning to plan a hiking trip next summer (2016) and one aspect I am thinking about is tracking my progress with a smartphone.  I want to be able to run a GPS mapping app, and the app Runkeeper.  The device will need a GPS radio for location, a WiFi radio for periodic syncing, a very low battery consumption rate, and a large or expandable battery.  It would need to run GPS tracking up to 16 hrs a day.  Almost no screen on time.  The age of the device doesn't matter as long as it runs a compatible version of Android with current apps.   Screen size doesn't matter as most of the time screen will be off anyway.  It does not need any cellular or phone communication/data capability, so tablets are in the running.
> For charging I will figure out some solar or kinetic options.  Not at that point in the planning yet.
> 
> Ideas?
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you'd be better off with an actual GPS device, like for hunting/hiking/camping. Running GPS on your phone is a serious drain on the battery. I don't know if even a Zerolemon battery/case would last the full 16 hours. Maybe. Another option is to hook it up with an external power bank. Heat could be a problem though. Running the GPS non-stop generates a good amount of heat..which won't be safely dissipated if you keep it in your pack or whatever. Combined with the sun and summer heat, you're looking at the phone turning off to protect itself (and its battery).

Another problem might be maps. GPS doesn't require a data signal, but downloading the maps does. Does Runkeeper allow off-line maps and/or recording without maps? Maybe try My Tracks (a google app). Because it works with Maps, it works with downloaded off-line maps (I think), plus you can sync it and export it to Drive.


----------



## kromastorm (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi,
I am looking for a phone to gift it to my wife.  basic use includes lots of facebook, whatsapp messaging, listening songs and taking selfies. I have narrowed down to HTC 816 and HTC 820, reasons are bigger display, good front camera, build quality and dual sim options.  I have spent three days now to narrow it down to one option. but I am unable to figure out what criteria to take.  

please help me out with which one is better. 820 looks like best hardware spec, but does it improve from 816 to that extent ?

Thanks


----------



## gorilla p (Mar 9, 2015)

kromastorm said:


> Hi,
> I am looking for a phone to gift it to my wife.  basic use includes lots of facebook, whatsapp messaging, listening songs and taking selfies. I have narrowed down to HTC 816 and HTC 820, reasons are bigger display, good front camera, build quality and dual sim options.  I have spent three days now to narrow it down to one option. but I am unable to figure out what criteria to take.
> 
> please help me out with which one is better. 820 looks like best hardware spec, but does it improve from 816 to that extent ?
> ...

Click to collapse



That 820 looks like a good phone. In that price range, I would personally be looking at the LG G3 and OnePlus One.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## extrem0 (Mar 9, 2015)

rgraville said:


> I am beginning to plan a hiking trip next summer (2016) and one aspect I am thinking about is tracking my progress with a smartphone.  I want to be able to run a GPS mapping app, and the app Runkeeper.  The device will need a GPS radio for location, a WiFi radio for periodic syncing, a very low battery consumption rate, and a large or expandable battery.  It would need to run GPS tracking up to 16 hrs a day.  Almost no screen on time.  The age of the device doesn't matter as long as it runs a compatible version of Android with current apps.   Screen size doesn't matter as most of the time screen will be off anyway.  It does not need any cellular or phone communication/data capability, so tablets are in the running.
> For charging I will figure out some solar or kinetic options.  Not at that point in the planning yet.
> 
> Ideas?
> ...

Click to collapse



If you're using a backpack, you'll probably want an external battery. There are many 10A external batteries for $20 which can charge most phones more than 3 times.


----------



## kromastorm (Mar 10, 2015)

gorilla p said:


> That 820 looks like a good phone. In that price range, I would personally be looking at the LG G3 and OnePlus One.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Okay, will look at LG G3 also. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## mahmoud dafer (Mar 10, 2015)

Hello guys.... I have a nexus 5.... But i want to buy a new one.... I have about 450$ but i dont know what to buy...... So what do you suggest me?


----------



## gorilla p (Mar 10, 2015)

mahmoud dafer said:


> Hello guys.... I have a nexus 5.... But i want to buy a new one.... I have about 450$ but i dont know what to buy...... So what do you suggest me?

Click to collapse



Country/carrier please

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## mahmoud dafer (Mar 11, 2015)

Lebanon


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## gorilla p (Mar 11, 2015)

mahmoud dafer said:


> Lebanon

Click to collapse



Ecoo E04 Aurora
Meizu M1 Meilan Note
Xiaomi Mi4
LG G2
LG G3
OnePlus One

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## mahmoud dafer (Mar 11, 2015)

gorilla p said:


> Ecoo E04 Aurora
> Meizu M1 Meilan Note
> Xiaomi Mi4
> LG G2
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanx alot


----------



## gorilla p (Mar 11, 2015)

mahmoud dafer said:


> Thanx alot

Click to collapse



You're welcome.
It looks like 3G frequency is 2100MHz in Lebanon, which is supported by most phones. No 4G/LTE freqs were listed. If your carrier has 4G/LTE, let us know the carrier so we can look up the frequency

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Boier (Mar 11, 2015)

*New phone*

Hey guys - lovely thread!

I'm looking for a new phone, and it appears to be quite the process!

I'm currently using a Huawei P6, which I (apart from the design) have grown very tired of. It has no support, next to no development going on, and it's pretty sluggish performance-wise.
I heard a lot good about the Moto X, but it ended up being quite pricy in 64gb versions, which had LTE-support in Denmark.

I would probably prefer (not require) the following in a new phone:

*Price:* Below 500 USD
*Memory:* 64gb preferably for a lot of music (SD card-support is OK aswell)
*Screen:* Around 5 inches. The OnePlus One is a tad too big for me (and my skinny jeans)
*Performance:* Definitely better than the Huawei P6.. But i'd think most is.

Apart from that, I'd like if there was a bit of a community/development for the phone. It's not required however, if the phone's just working briliantly out of the box.


*Country/network: *Denmark/3

And i'm going to USA for a week (on holiday) soon, and i think some phones are a bit cheaper over there, if that makes any difference. To import that is.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## gorilla p (Mar 11, 2015)

Boier said:


> Hey guys - lovely thread!
> 
> I'm looking for a new phone, and it appears to be quite the process!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Need to know what US carrier you're gonna use. I recommend T-Mobile.
But fibding a better phone than the OPO, with a <5" screen is gonna be tough.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Boier (Mar 11, 2015)

gorilla p said:


> Need to know what US carrier you're gonna use. I recommend T-Mobile.
> But fibding a better phone than the OPO, with a <5" screen is gonna be tough.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Oh, i'm living in Denmark. I'm just vacationing in the US for a few weeks!

And the screen doesn't necessarily have to be less than 5", just around. 4,7" or 5" inches is probably preferred actually.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 11, 2015)

Boier said:


> Oh, i'm living in Denmark. I'm just vacationing in the US for a few weeks!
> 
> And the screen doesn't necessarily have to be less than 5", just around. 4,7" or 5" inches is probably preferred actually.

Click to collapse



Qualcomm Samsung S5
Xperia Z3 Compact
HTC One M8
Qualcomm Samsung S5 Mini
Sony Xperia M4 Aqua (midranger)

The OnePlus One is a strong contender if size is not an issue...


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Mar 14, 2015)

Canada/Eastlink here (so AWS 1700 LTE/HSPA+)...

Figure I have plenty of time to plan a new phone, but here goes:

Currently have the Moto G 2013 LTE and the LG G3s (Vigor) on my radar.  I figure what I want in a phone is MicroSD card, 5 inch screen (or less), removable battery, a phone that is not heavily skinned, and potential for custom ROMs.

For the Moto G 3013 LTE...
Pros:
MicroSD
4.7" screen
MotoBlur closer to stock than most OEMs
ROMs available

Cons:
Non-removable battery

For the LG G3s (AT&T version)...
Pros:
MicroSD
Removable battery
5" screen
Familiar and well-liked Optimus UI (I own an F3Q)

Cons:
Too soon for development. 

Any preferences and why?  And, any other device I should keep a watch on?  

Many thanks.

Sent from my Asus MeMO Pad 8"


----------



## gorilla p (Mar 14, 2015)

joel.maxuel said:


> Canada/Eastlink here (so AWS 1700 LTE/HSPA+)...
> 
> Figure I have plenty of time to plan a new phone, but here goes:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you're on the right track with the LG G3. You can find them for under $300 now. The OnePlus One is good as well.
However with the rollout of the Cortex A53/57 64-bit ARMv8 devices being rolled out, I am waiting.


Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## suterusudake (Mar 14, 2015)

*Flip smartphones*

I've been working with a Samsung S3 for a while now and just recently had gotten rid of it. Over time I had tried three different Operating Systems on it including Hellfire Jellyfish (one of my favorites) and a generic Root Access one along with another that slips my mind. I've grown fond of having root access and a custom ROM on my phone. I am looking for a new smartphone, and really wanting something with a keyboard or pad, preferably a flip phone. Does anyone know of one that is rootable, and possibly what services are available for it? The only one I have seen so far is Lenovo A588t. I saw a Samsung Galaxy but it was over $700 no-contract. I am looking for something in the $200 range, but I am willing to go up if the product is good enough. I want something that can be used on a prepaid plan via Verizon, Tmobile, Net10, ATT, Straight Talk but want to stay away from Boost Mobile and the like as they offer horrible service in the Texas Panhandle area. Any related advice or a point in the right direction would be helpful.


----------



## gorilla p (Mar 14, 2015)

suterusudake said:


> I've been working with a Samsung S3 for a while now and just recently had gotten rid of it. Over time I had tried three different Operating Systems on it including Hellfire Jellyfish (one of my favorites) and a generic Root Access one along with another that slips my mind. I've grown fond of having root access and a custom ROM on my phone. I am looking for a new smartphone, and really wanting something with a keyboard or pad, preferably a flip phone. Does anyone know of one that is rootable, and possibly what services are available for it? The only one I have seen so far is Lenovo A588t. I saw a Samsung Galaxy but it was over $700 no-contract. I am looking for something in the $200 range, but I am willing to go up if the product is good enough. I want something that can be used on a prepaid plan via Verizon, Tmobile, Net10, ATT, Straight Talk but want to stay away from Boost Mobile and the like as they offer horrible service in the Texas Panhandle area. Any related advice or a point in the right direction would be helpful.

Click to collapse



Flip phones and keypads are a thing of the past.
For under $200, you best bet is going to be the 2nd Gen Moto E or Moto G.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Mar 14, 2015)

gorilla p said:


> I think you're on the right track with the LG G3. You can find them for under $300 now. The OnePlus One is good as well.
> However with the rollout of the Cortex A53/57 64-bit ARMv8 devices being rolled out, I am waiting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



I looked at the G3 in the Bell store.  Nice device.  The 5.5" screen didn't look to be too much of a bother, but then again, I (particularly my pocket) have been used to phones with a screen size of 4" or less.   I was a bit ecstatic when I found out that they made a (slightly) miniaturized version of the G3.

I have idolized the 1+1 in the past, but it has too many cons in my criteria.  Maybe when the 1+2 comes out (with possibly a mini version) that will be corrected.  

And I have no problem with waiting.  I had my LG F3Q for less than a year now.  Nothing particularly wrong with it, just the small internal memory (will never go back to a 4GB ROM).  But a man can dream can't he?  

Sent from my LG-D520 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## suterusudake (Mar 14, 2015)

gorilla p said:


> Flip phones and keypads are a thing of the past.
> For under $200, you best bet is going to be the 2nd Gen Moto E or Moto G.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



They can't be a thing of the past. I've ran into this problem on the S3. I'm not sure what caused it, but if the phone died from loss of power and was turned back on by having it plugged into a charger, then the screen becomes unresponsive and the battery has to be pulled and then replaced and turned back on with the power button before plugging back into the charger before it would be responsive again. Keypads and keyboards are nice to have in case something bad happens and your screen doesn't want to respond to touch anymore. And also, on a strictly professional side, I didn't ask for an opinion on how dated they are. And neither of those phones you suggested are anything close to what I am looking for. I know much better phones in that category of screen only, oh I don't know, like the Samsung S3, S4, S5, HTC one, jeez... Don't degrade my post with useless replying please. Might be my first time posting on here, but I expect better from someone taking their time to reply.  I came here for information, not someone's personal opinion on how dated technology is or a suggestion that doesn't even fit the topic that I mentioned. You wasted your time and mine by typing that. Thank you.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 14, 2015)

suterusudake said:


> They can't be a thing of the past.
> ....
> ....
> Keypads and keyboards are nice to have in case something bad happens and your screen doesn't want to respond to touch anymore.
> ...

Click to collapse



Samsung i9230 Galaxy Golden perhaps?

Qualcomm internals so, you might be lucky with 3rd party development...

UPDATE: Can't see any development activity for the i9230 anywhere.


----------



## gorilla p (Mar 14, 2015)

suterusudake said:


> They can't be a thing of the past. I've ran into this problem on the S3. I'm not sure what caused it, but if the phone died from loss of power and was turned back on by having it plugged into a charger, then the screen becomes unresponsive and the battery has to be pulled and then replaced and turned back on with the power button before plugging back into the charger before it would be responsive again. Keypads and keyboards are nice to have in case something bad happens and your screen doesn't want to respond to touch anymore. And also, on a strictly professional side, I didn't ask for an opinion on how dated they are. And neither of those phones you suggested are anything close to what I am looking for. I know much better phones in that category of screen only, oh I don't know, like the Samsung S3, S4, S5, HTC one, jeez... Don't degrade my post with useless replying please. Might be my first time posting on here, but I expect better from someone taking their time to reply.  I came here for information, not someone's personal opinion on how dated technology is or a suggestion that doesn't even fit the topic that I mentioned. You wasted your time and mine by typing that. Thank you.

Click to collapse



Good luck.


Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## suterusudake (Mar 14, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> perhaps?
> 
> Qualcomm internals so, you might be lucky with 3rd party development...
> 
> UPDATE: Can't see any development activity for the i9230 anywhere.

Click to collapse



Thank you Miyagisan. (had to remove the link in the quote since i am a new user)

---------- Post added at 07:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 PM ----------




gorilla p said:


> Good luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Lol too bad I saw the original part of what you had to say. For one, it WAS and IS my post that you replied to, the actual thread is not mine of course. You instantly expect someone to buy into your opinion and then get mad when they tell you they didn't want and don't want your opinion. They aren't a thing of the past. Pretty sure there are still plenty of phones coming out that have keyboards/pads on them. Just because you are picturing a crappy little barely out of the analog age nokia phone in that little mind of yours doesn't mean I am. Don't go insulting me and think that I am not going to give you a piece back. I could care less what you think about my "crap" response as you put it. If you read my post fully before instantly assuming that I wanted to hear about your idea of what is or isn't outdated (which wasn't a part of my question what so ever so you are the one that had the idiotic response, my not-so-good sir) then you would have noticed that I said I am willing to go up in my spending range if the device is worth it (which is the only part that really requested an actual opinion, anything else requested in my original post was a request for facts, being what flip smartphones are out there.) Now then, I just went to the ATT store yesterday and saw plenty of phones that had keyboards, shall I go back and take pictures of them and post them so you can be proven oh so wrong? In all honesty, I don't care for these forums anyway. I haven't seen a site so slow and unresponsive at first click as this one in a long while, but I do appreciate the fact that it is a plethora of information. And don't you dare tell me to leave you little rat. You're the one who is taking opinions of an unrelated subject into a post replying to something that didn't ask for it at all, let alone getting upset over something as trivial as someone not liking what you have to say. Get bent.


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Mar 14, 2015)

suterusudake said:


> I've been working with a Samsung S3 for a while now and just recently had gotten rid of it. Over time I had tried three different Operating Systems on it including Hellfire Jellyfish (one of my favorites) and a generic Root Access one along with another that slips my mind. I've grown fond of having root access and a custom ROM on my phone. I am looking for a new smartphone, and really wanting something with a keyboard or pad, preferably a flip phone. Does anyone know of one that is rootable, and possibly what services are available for it? The only one I have seen so far is Lenovo A588t. I saw a Samsung Galaxy but it was over $700 no-contract. I am looking for something in the $200 range, but I am willing to go up if the product is good enough. I want something that can be used on a prepaid plan via Verizon, Tmobile, Net10, ATT, Straight Talk but want to stay away from Boost Mobile and the like as they offer horrible service in the Texas Panhandle area. Any related advice or a point in the right direction would be helpful.

Click to collapse



Going against my better judgement...

I'm sorry, but a $200 price point but "willing to go up if the product is good enough" is a tough ask.

Last summer, I have imported a new LG Optimus F3Q (slide sliding keyboard Android), and it cost me over $400.  Are the specs worth it?  Not with a 4GB ROM, and a model no one really cares about to have a development community for.  They are finally down to $120 on eBay (apparently new as well), but T-Mo hasn't marked them down on a long-term basis yet.  Finally a price point that's worth it, but you are not really doing any better then the older Samsung Relay, Motorlola Photon Q, or HTC Doubleshot (in some cases, the specs are worse).

Granted, I did not know there was such a thing as Android flip phones.  The industry has been trying to squash everything but bar style ever since Samsung released the Galaxy S, and Apple sued them for making a device that looks too much like their iPhone.  

The market has been so guided by iPhone clones the we are even losing removable batteries, and MicroSD slots, and the ones that do stand out in this regard (including physical keyboards) have internals two, maybe even three years behind, and yet, don't come cheap.  They are also had to come by these days.  The AT&T store you mentioned has only *one* Android keyboard phone.  If you were talking about proprietary OS'es (which is an assumption that didn't come into play for the Android/Windows site that this is), then yes, there is probably plenty.  But then, rooting and custom ROMs aren't really an option for feature phones.

Just my nickels worth on the plight a lot of us are facing (I will probably succumb to the pressure, like a lot of us already have, next cycle in favour of more recent technology).


----------



## Planterz (Mar 14, 2015)

Settle down, not everything written on the internet is a personal insult towards you.

The *reality* is the industry *has* given up on "Q" style sliding keyboard smartphones. Featurephones don't count. If you want a Q Android, you're stuck with tech that's at least 3 years old by now (even if the phone is "newer" than that). It's unfortunate, but that's the situation. I know there's a good number of people who still like them (I personally know one who's on his third Droid 4), but I guess the industry has decided it's not a big enough market to be worth still catering to.

AT&T does have the NEC Terrain on their website (web only), which is sorta a BlackBerry styled Android. From what I could tell from some searching here on XDA, root hasn't been found yet.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 14, 2015)

Planterz said:


> The *reality* is the industry *has* given up on "Q" style sliding keyboard smartphones. Featurephones don't count. If you want a Q Android, you're stuck with tech that's at least 3 years old by now (even if the phone is "newer" than that). It's unfortunate, but that's the situation.

Click to collapse



Profit margins. These highly useful form factors (sliding QWERTY, flip keyboard etc) are more expensive to manufacture but don't sell for appreciably more.

Android manufacturers are always engaged in a race to the bottom (price-wise) by no-name chinese vendors so, protect those margins...


----------



## Planterz (Mar 14, 2015)

EDIT: Wrong thread.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## suterusudake (Mar 14, 2015)

joel.maxuel said:


> Going against my better judgement...
> 
> I'm sorry, but a $200 price point but "willing to go up if the product is good enough" is a tough ask.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much, Joel. This is the kind of help I was looking for even if I didn't necessarily word it that way. I didn't take a close look at all the phones, as it was like throwing a kid in a candy store, and my time was very limited. I haven't been able to find a lot of flip style phones that were "smart", and the ones I did find were substandard on the specifications. (Though I did find some really nice flip phones that were water proof, HD screens, wifi, 3G (sadly no 4g) and all sorts of things, but they were also low on the specs and only Japanese. I guess I have almost no choice but to go with the touch screen only. I was wanting with a keypad of some sort, but I want something fully customizable that the OS can be changed on, but wasn't sure if there was anything besides what I have already messed with. I guess my next purchase is going to be an S5 perhaps. My question has been fully answered as far as I am concerned now. Thank you again, Joel and Miyagi. I'll be sure to throw a thanks both your ways.

---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 PM ----------




Planterz said:


> Settle down, not everything written on the internet is a personal insult towards you.
> 
> The *reality* is the industry *has* given up on "Q" style sliding keyboard smartphones. Featurephones don't count. If you want a Q Android, you're stuck with tech that's at least 3 years old by now (even if the phone is "newer" than that). It's unfortunate, but that's the situation. I know there's a good number of people who still like them (I personally know one who's on his third Droid 4), but I guess the industry has decided it's not a big enough market to be worth still catering to.
> 
> AT&T does have the NEC Terrain on their website (web only), which is sorta a BlackBerry styled Android. From what I could tell from some searching here on XDA, root hasn't been found yet.

Click to collapse



Wasn't sure if you meant this towards my post, but kind of feel like it is since I kind of went off the handle with that previous post to Gorilla.. Heh. Bad day and all, shouldn't have taken it out on someone even if they did rub me the wrong way. I ended up doing just what I pointed out that he did by getting unnerved by something someone else said, because I didn't like it. Thank you for your insight as well. It really bites to see keyboards/pads going away, but I guess there are safety precautions in place so that screens are okay. Honestly though, what is someone to do if their screen is ever damaged, and they are in an emergency? Probably a question for a different topic, and if so then would an admin please move it to the appropriate spot or delete this.


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Mar 15, 2015)

suterusudake said:


> Thank you very much, Joel. This is the kind of help I was looking for even if I didn't necessarily word it that way...

Click to collapse



You're welcome .  I almost got the Samsung Relay 4G (and there are a few others I forgot to mention), and even though it doesn't have LTE, it's probably the most capable of the bunch (unless you're into modifying a phone for a SIM card slot).



suterusudake said:


> Honestly though, what is someone to do if their screen is ever damaged, and they are in an emergency? Probably a question for a different topic, and if so then would an admin please move it to the appropriate spot or delete this.

Click to collapse



Always have ADB on.  If using Android 4.2 or better, pair with a trusted computer as well so you can always access your phone remotely if needed.  Hope this helps.


----------



## dafie (Mar 15, 2015)

My contract is up and I'm looking for a new smartphone. My location is Germany.

The most important requirement: Moderate size and weight. So, screen no larger than 4,5" or 4,7" (ideally, with a decent screen-to-body ratio). Weight no higher than 130 g (that's 4.59 oz).

Further requirements: microSD card slot; at least 720p screen resolution; decent chance of good community support (XDA, Cyanogenmod, etc.).
Nice-to-have but not of critical importance: 802.11 AC Wifi; good battery life; good audio quality (of the headphone jack, not the speaker); aptX Bluetooth support.

What about the Z3 Compact? Any others I should look into (perhaps any new or upcoming "Mini" models I'm not aware of)?


----------



## Planterz (Mar 16, 2015)

dafie said:


> What about the Z3 Compact? Any others I should look into (perhaps any new or upcoming "Mini" models I'm not aware of)?

Click to collapse



The Z3 Compact is undoubtedly the king of small Androids. No "mini" can compare. The only thing that comes remotely close is the Z1 Compact. The Moto X (2013) is a nice, smaller Android too, but no SD card slot.


----------



## orlyjc (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello guys. This are the specs I'm looking for in my next phone.

5 inch screen
Dual or quad core processor
Up to 64gb micro SD support
8mp camera with flash
2mp to 5mp front facing camera
4g lte
AT&T or unlocked phone
2gb ram
8gb or 16gb rom
Android 
Thin &/or lightweight phone
Able to be rooted and rom'd


Can anyone with any suggestions please let me know what they have in mind? Thanks guys.


----------



## forster (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello all,
Im Still on HTC one X. The device served me well for two and a half years, with skydragon rom of course .  The time has come to change a device.
Im not interested in camera, but would like it to be a good one.  It has no priority for me.  What im interested in is good build quality, and good if not the best music reproduction. Battery life at least a full day. 
As htc user for nearly 6 years, i dont mind switching to another brand, but im used to sense.
Hopefully i'd like to that new device follow me for another 2 years or so.
The trouble is that new M9 would cost about 750€, and i can buy new M8 for 350€ without carrier. LG G fex 2 crossed my mind with LG G3 also.  What im looking for is device with good sound reproduction, i dont care for camera much, and good build quality.

Looking forward to your suggestions...


----------



## dafie (Mar 16, 2015)

Planterz said:


> The Z3 Compact is undoubtedly the king of small Androids. No "mini" can compare. The only thing that comes remotely close is the Z1 Compact. The Moto X (2013) is a nice, smaller Android too, but no SD card slot.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the confirmation on the Z3 Compact. As for the Moto X 2013: Actually, I think the Samsung Galaxy Alpha would come closer to my requirements than the Moto X 2013. But it doesn't have a microSD card slot, either.

So I guess it's either the Z3 Compact now or getting a new contract for cash back now and using the cash in 3-4 months to purchase a next-gen device. In the latter case, I would be hoping that by June a S6 Mini or a Z4 Compact becomes available which suits my requirements.


----------



## orlyjc (Mar 16, 2015)

orlyjc said:


> Hello guys. This are the specs I'm looking for in my next phone.
> 
> 5 inch screen
> Dual or quad core processor
> ...

Click to collapse



Also...what phone would be worth to own and the cost be around $50 that I would be able to load cyanogenmod or any other custom rom just to practice with? Thanks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I527 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Mar 16, 2015)

orlyjc said:


> Also...what phone would be worth to own and the cost be around $50 that I would be able to load cyanogenmod or any other custom rom just to practice with? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I527 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



So for around $50, you would be looking for a last-cycle phone, likely used.  GSM would be a must, as you'd probably want it as a backup as well.  I would recommend ... an older version (same brand) of the main phone you were looking at.  So for example, if you ended up ponying up for the HTC M9 (or got a deal on the M8 - both of which seems to meet the earlier criteria), I would recommend the HTC MyTouch 4G Slide (look at me, I'm biased ).

Why same brand?  Because if it is practice to load a custom ROM, the process to get you there can vary significantly depending on the model.  Make plays a big part in that (Google and HTC use fastboot mode, Samsung and LG use download mode), so two phones of different brands would be like comparing apples to oranges when it comes to not necessarily loading the custom ROM, but rather all the steps before that (unlocking bootloader - if needed, rooting, installing a custom recovery).

Hope this helps.


----------



## grandesballo (Mar 16, 2015)

*Moto E 2015 (2 GEN) vs Zenfone 4*

Hello,
I would like some suggestions about what smartphone is the best choice, with the best price/quality ratio.
LTE is not very important for me. Camera quality is not important either.
What I care about is battery life and reactivity.

*ASUS ZENFONE 4
sold at 98€*

vs

*MOTOROLA MOTO E 2015 (2 GEN)
sold at 129€
*

Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Mar 16, 2015)

grandesballo said:


> Hello,
> I would like some suggestions about what smartphone is the best choice, with the best price/quality ratio.
> LTE is not very important for me. Camera quality is not important either.
> What I care about is battery life and reactivity.
> ...

Click to collapse



Without knowing if either of these phones will work on your network (albeit, the Moto E 2015 hosts a lot of frequencies) , I would have to lean toward the Moto E 2015.  

For a 4.5 inch screen, they sport a 2390mAh battery (Lithium Ion), while the Zenfone 4 (4" screen), has a 1200 or (depending on the model) 1600mAh battery (Lithium Polymer).  

There is a model split with the Zenfone 4 I would be very concerned about.  One has a 4GB ROM, the other has 8GB.  Know which one you are getting, and unless you recognize that you don't use a smartphone for the apps (doubtful that will happen), avoid a 4GB ROM at all costs.  I am serious.  My last two phones have 4GB ROM's and although I never had a problem with the oldest of the two (until very recently), even a modest set of apps you will require dirty tricks (like Link2SD or FolderMount) to move lesser used (and in some cases, frequently used :crying apps to the MicroSD card so you can continue to get app updates.

Moto E 2015 has the 8GB ROM, so all is happy there


----------



## gh0STSHADOW (Mar 17, 2015)

*Help Please ?!*

Hello xda members. I am writing this as i am in a kind of fix . Tommorow my board exams will cease and I JUST CANNOT WAIT ANYMORE TO GET A NEW PHONE.
But the budget is only UPTO INR 7000. [THANKS TO CLASS XI]
LTE is not important, performance is, camera should be OKAY ; AND it should have SOME support on XDA
 So far i've got:

Canvas A1
Very good performance; Stock android; guaranteed updates; bad camera; Micromax-you know the service 
Infocus M2
Cheapest among these - INR 4999; 8MP FRONT AND REAR; 356 PPI ; 4.2 INCH ; bad performance.
Redmi 2
You know, but chinese; not so good service availiable in INDIA, FLASH SALES
Micromax Unite 2
Other ?
Tell me. Any one better than these? 

Also, will the redmi 2 support normal playstore apps? Will it get custom ROMS ?


----------



## Liviubelu (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey folks, would anyone recommend the z3 over the m8? All I need is rock solid performance, I'm not very interested in the other small differences between them. Oh, and of course, I'm a little worried about that glass on the back of the z3, is it really that sensitive to heat? 
Thank you.


----------



## abdel12345 (Mar 17, 2015)

Liviubelu said:


> Hey folks, would anyone recommend the z3 over the m8? All I need is rock solid performance, I'm not very interested in the other small differences between them. Oh, and of course, I'm a little worried about that glass on the back of the z3, is it really that sensitive to heat?
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



I would buy the z3 over the m8 any day. It's a great phone with simple and about software with just the right things added in. The waterproof is a plus and it's also very well built. My brother dropped his a lot without a case and barely even a scratch. Performance wise is great as well. The only issue he has with it is that he says the front camera comes out a bit grainy sometimes but the back one is awesome. So unless you really love talking selfies in low light (in normal light its good) then the z3 is the way to go.

Sent from my VS980 4G


----------



## Liviubelu (Mar 17, 2015)

abdel12345 said:


> I would buy the z3 over the m8 any day. It's a great phone with simple and about software with just the right things added in. The waterproof is a plus and it's also very well built. My brother dropped his a lot without a case and barely even a scratch. Performance wise is great as well. The only issue he has with it is that he says the front camera comes out a bit grainy sometimes but the back one is awesome. So unless you really love talking selfies in low light (in normal light its good) then the z3 is the way to go.
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G

Click to collapse



Nah bro, I don't really care about cameras on phones, the m7 is doing a great jobs for my needs. I'm more focused on performance as I browse and use youtube a lot. 
Thanks a lot for the reply. [emoji57]


----------



## grandesballo (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks for your helpful reply.
After considering a couple of other phones (namely the Huawuei G620s and the Zenfone 5 with 2 GB of RAM) I purchased the Zenphone 5.
The intel processor is very interesting, 2GB of RAM are, in my opinion, much welcome for android, and it has 8GB of storage.
I found it on amazon for 158€.


----------



## Planterz (Mar 18, 2015)

Liviubelu said:


> Nah bro, I don't really care about cameras on phones, the m7 is doing a great jobs for my needs. I'm more focused on performance as I browse and use youtube a lot.
> Thanks a lot for the reply. [emoji57]

Click to collapse



I'd say the extra screen space of the Z3 would be welcome over the M8 then.


----------



## Joekite (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey guys, I was wondering which phone should I buy for no more than 399 dollars? I want to give away the phone but I'm not sure which model would be convenient fot that price range. 
I was thinking perhaps the Moto G but I can't say for sure.

Thanks!


----------



## tkdh (Mar 18, 2015)

In my opinion, you should htc one. It's a phone with perfect design. Do you like listening to music? If "yes" it's absolutely best choice. 

Sent from my LG-F310L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## extrem0 (Mar 18, 2015)

Joekite said:


> Hey guys, I was wondering which phone should I buy for no more than 399 dollars? I want to give away the phone but I'm not sure which model would be convenient fot that price range.
> I was thinking perhaps the Moto G but I can't say for sure.
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Oneplus One. You won't regret. It's about $365 shipped for the 64gb version in the US.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Joekite (Mar 18, 2015)

The oneplus one seems to be a really good choice 

This is going to be quite the gift, but worth it, thanks a lot for the help!


----------



## 99942 (Mar 18, 2015)

My phone broke, so need a new one. Previously had Galaxy S4, but didn't have the battery life I wanted and had higher specs than I need. I mainly want to use the phone as a music player, so this is what I am looking for in order from most important to least important.

MicroSD card slot
Very Good Battery Life
Inexpensive
Good audio quality from headphone port
Small size
AMOLED screen preferred, but not necessary

Don't care about camera, sensors, processing power, screen resolution, or any other features that would waste storage or battery life and drive up the price. Have no clue what custom ROM is most in line with what I am looking for either. Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## extrem0 (Mar 18, 2015)

99942 said:


> My phone broke, so need a new one. Previously had Galaxy S4, but didn't have the battery life I wanted and had higher specs than I need. I mainly want to use the phone as a music player, so this is what I am looking for in order from most important to least important.
> 
> MicroSD card slot
> Very Good Battery Life
> ...

Click to collapse



Moto G, maybe?
Or Asus Zenfone 5

Cant tell about battery life on them. May be similar to s4.


----------



## JustlikeTony (Mar 19, 2015)

99942 said:


> My phone broke, so need a new one. Previously had Galaxy S4, but didn't have the battery life I wanted and had higher specs than I need. I mainly want to use the phone as a music player, so this is what I am looking for in order from most important to least important.
> 
> MicroSD card slot
> Very Good Battery Life
> ...

Click to collapse



You can have all that with the Motorola Moto G, it's inexpensive, small and great battery life! You could also look for the oneplus one since you'll get 64 GB for a fairly cheap price but no SD card.


----------



## alkilimited (Mar 22, 2015)

*samsung s6*

The s6 edge or the normal s6?

The edge looks cool but im not sure if the phone is durable, it looks fragile.


----------



## NOOK!E (Mar 22, 2015)

alkilimited said:


> The s6 edge or the normal s6?
> 
> The edge looks cool but im not sure if the phone is durable, it looks fragile.

Click to collapse



Regular is a better choice, IMO. Not as likely for the screen to crack when dropped.


----------



## Planterz (Mar 23, 2015)

alkilimited said:


> The s6 edge or the normal s6?
> 
> The edge looks cool but im not sure if the phone is durable, it looks fragile.

Click to collapse



The "Edge" devices seem to me to be an unnecessary gimmick. Limited usefulness combined with fragility and compatibility with protective cases. Plus, they cost a whole hell of a lot more. I'll grant that it's a cool technology, but with questionable practicality.


----------



## alkilimited (Mar 23, 2015)

Planterz said:


> The "Edge" devices seem to me to be an unnecessary gimmick. Limited usefulness combined with fragility and compatibility with protective cases. Plus, they cost a whole hell of a lot more. I'll grant that it's a cool technology, but with questionable practicality.

Click to collapse





ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Regular is a better choice, IMO. Not as likely for the screen to crack when dropped.

Click to collapse



Thanks. I probably get the S5, it is priced at $500 on Kogan. 
How about the oppo r5 it kinda reminds me of the s2.


----------



## immy28 (Mar 23, 2015)

how's moto e2 ?? 

Sent from my 7236 2G using Tapatalk


----------



## NOOK!E (Mar 23, 2015)

@immy28, the Moto E2 can be good smartphone for first time smartphone users and those who wish to have a budget Android Lollipop smartphone. The device is suitable for people whose operations are limited to checking emails, social media, a bit of Internet browsing, light gaming and music. If you click a lot of pictures and is into a lot of gaming, videos and selfies then avoid the new Moto E2. Motorola could have really changed the budget smartphone market with the second generation if it took some inspiration from the Lenovo A6000. Also, launching another 4G version with same specs (different processor) at a higher price makes little sense. To me this is a lost opportunity for Motorola.

_Source: indianexpress.com_


----------



## Planterz (Mar 23, 2015)

immy28 said:


> how's moto e2 ??

Click to collapse



It has received favorable reviews. Understand that there's 2 versions though. The 3G one only has a Snapdragon 200, whereas the LTE one has a 64 bit SD410. It's worth getting the LTE version, even if you don't have LTE service.


----------



## MrTooPhone (Mar 23, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> @immy28, the Moto E2 can be good smartphone for first time smartphone users and those who wish to have a budget Android Lollipop smartphone. The device is suitable for people whose operations are limited to checking emails, social media, a bit of Internet browsing, light gaming and music. If you click a lot of pictures and is into a lot of gaming, videos and selfies then avoid the new Moto E2. Motorola could have really changed the budget smartphone market with the second generation if it took some inspiration from the Lenovo A6000. Also, launching another 4G version with same specs (different processor) at a higher price makes little sense. To me this is a lost opportunity for Motorola.
> 
> _Source: indianexpress.com_

Click to collapse



Is the Lenovo A6000 LTE compatible in the US with AT&T?


----------



## immy28 (Mar 23, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> @immy28, the Moto E2 can be good smartphone for first time smartphone users and those who wish to have a budget Android Lollipop smartphone. The device is suitable for people whose operations are limited to checking emails, social media, a bit of Internet browsing, light gaming and music. If you click a lot of pictures and is into a lot of gaming, videos and selfies then avoid the new Moto E2. Motorola could have really changed the budget smartphone market with the second generation if it took some inspiration from the Lenovo A6000. Also, launching another 4G version with same specs (different processor) at a higher price makes little sense. To me this is a lost opportunity for Motorola.
> 
> _Source: indianexpress.com_

Click to collapse



okey .. but i don't use cam .. like more like other . i need good hardware with good looks . so i think this is good .. in budget. so i thinking to buy 3g version.. or you say to Lenovo a600 good but in market value in some months 0. 

Sent from my 7236 2G using Tapatalk


----------



## NOOK!E (Mar 23, 2015)

@MrTooPhone, I think it is, but don't quote me on that.
@immy28, well, if you don't use the camera and get the 3G version, you should have a decent device.


----------



## ixayman (Mar 24, 2015)

*one plus one VS lg g3*

hi, what would you recommend,
one plus one or lg g3 (3gb ram)? 
both are on the same price range. 

note: i usually root my phone the second day i receive it, are any of these two devices have issues with root? (I'm asking since I'm not a
 pro,I usually follow  noob guides). 

 thanks


----------



## Planterz (Mar 24, 2015)

PresidentCarter said:


> hi, what would you recommend,
> one plus one or lg g3 (3gb ram)?
> both are on the same price range.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Both the OnePlus One and the G3 (any variant) are easily rootable. As for further customization, the OPO will exceed the G3, and in fact nearly any phone - the OPO is essentially a Nexus 5.5. That isn't to say that there's not plenty of development for the G3 though; it's a popular device and a lot of developers have done fine work with it.

Comparing the devices themselves, both have the same processor, 3GB RAM (if you get the right G3 version), 5.5" screen, etc. The G3 is a bit more compact, but the OPO gives you the option of hardware keys, which you may or may not prefer (and if you don't, you can disable the hardware keys and use software keys). The G3 will have the better camera since it features optical image stabilization and the laser assisted autofocus. If you keep the stock ROM, the G3 also has the IR blaster so you can use it as a TV remote. The G3's screen is higher resolution, but you'd be hard pressed to notice the difference. Some complain about the G3's screen being bland and "faded" and it has a high color temperature (cool/blue tinge). The lower resolution on the OPO means you'll get quicker framerates and better battery life, although at least with the G3 you can simply swap a drained battery for a fresh one. The G3 also has a microSD card slot, so if the 64GB storage on the OPO isn't enough for you, go with the G3 and a 64 or 128 gig card. Both have rather loud speakers.

Both are fantastic devices. One could argue that the G3 is better overall, but it's also more expensive. Although that might not be true depending on where you are in the world. As for me, I just got a OnePlus One. I could have gotten the G3, but I felt the OPO was the better choice for me.


----------



## ixayman (Mar 24, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Both the OnePlus One and the G3 (any variant) are easily rootable. As for further customization, the OPO will exceed the G3, and in fact nearly any phone - the OPO is essentially a Nexus 5.5. That isn't to say that there's not plenty of development for the G3 though; it's a popular device and a lot of developers have done fine work with it.
> 
> Comparing the devices themselves, both have the same processor, 3GB RAM (if you get the right G3 version), 5.5" screen, etc. The G3 is a bit more compact, but the OPO gives you the option of hardware keys, which you may or may not prefer (and if you don't, you can disable the hardware keys and use software keys). The G3 will have the better camera since it features optical image stabilization and the laser assisted autofocus. If you keep the stock ROM, the G3 also has the IR blaster so you can use it as a TV remote. The G3's screen is higher resolution, but you'd be hard pressed to notice the difference. Some complain about the G3's screen being bland and "faded" and it has a high color temperature (cool/blue tinge). The lower resolution on the OPO means you'll get quicker framerates and better battery life, although at least with the G3 you can simply swap a drained battery for a fresh one. The G3 also has a microSD card slot, so if the 64GB storage on the OPO isn't enough for you, go with the G3 and a 64 or 128 gig card. Both have rather loud speakers.
> 
> Both are fantastic devices. One could argue that the G3 is better overall, but it's also more expensive. Although that might not be true depending on where you are in the world. As for me, I just got a OnePlus One. I could have gotten the G3, but I felt the OPO was the better choice for me.

Click to collapse



Thank you very much, it really helps.
well, for the camera I hardly take a picture all week, and I don't own a tv . 
and since the device is going to stay with me atleast 4 years (fingers crossed ),
i think i'm going to go for a oneplus one, since it gets more development as you say.
the only thing that's going to waste is my 32gb microSD but a guess i could sell it or something .
thank you again, have a nice day.


----------



## Planterz (Mar 24, 2015)

PresidentCarter said:


> Thank you very much, it really helps.
> well, for the camera I hardly take a picture all week, and I don't own a tv .
> and since the device is going to stay with me atleast 4 years (fingers crossed ),
> i think i'm going to go for a oneplus one, since it gets more development as you say.
> ...

Click to collapse



4 years is quite a long time to stick with one device, but with the OPO I don't think it'll be impossible. I have a Nexus 4, which had top-of-the-line hardware when released, and it's still way better than a lot of new devices on the market. As long as you're not expecting to play Asphalt 12 or Dead Trigger 5 four years down the road, it should hold up fine for regular stuff. The only issue I can see would be the battery. Lithium based batteries can lose upwards of 20% of their original battery capacity after ~500 charge cycles. That's one or two years, depending on how much you use the phone every day. The OPO can easily go 2 days with light usage, which means you'd be closer to the 2 year mark to hit 500 cycles, but if you play a lot of games or use it as your primary internet device, you could easily hit that mark in a year or so.

Thankfully, although not simply replaced by popping it out and putting a fresh one in, the battery in the OPO isn't terribly difficult to replace. It just requires the right tools, some patience, and a modicum of testicular fortitude. A year or 2 down the road when battery life seems to start sucking, or you experience weird things like it dropping 30% in 10 minutes, just order a replacement off eBay, follow a disassembly guide on youtube or ifixit.com, and it'll be like having a brand new phone.

As for your microSD card, buy a USB OTG (on-the-go) cable and a card reader (if you don't have one) off eBay or whatever, and you can read the card from your OnePlus One. Useful to store ROMs and Nandroid back-ups if you like to experiment and switch things around. You can buy a 32gb class 10 Sandisk microSD card for $16 (US), so it's not like you're going to recoup a lot if you sell yours - might as well do something practical and useful with it.


----------



## ixayman (Mar 24, 2015)

Planterz said:


> 4 years is quite a long time to stick with one device, but with the OPO I don't think it'll be impossible. I have a Nexus 4, which had top-of-the-line hardware when released, and it's still way better than a lot of new devices on the market. As long as you're not expecting to play Asphalt 12 or Dead Trigger 5 four years down the road, it should hold up fine for regular stuff. The only issue I can see would be the battery. Lithium based batteries can lose upwards of 20% of their original battery capacity after ~500 charge cycles. That's one or two years, depending on how much you use the phone every day. The OPO can easily go 2 days with light usage, which means you'd be closer to the 2 year mark to hit 500 cycles, but if you play a lot of games or use it as your primary internet device, you could easily hit that mark in a year or so.
> 
> Thankfully, although not simply replaced by popping it out and putting a fresh one in, the battery in the OPO isn't terribly difficult to replace. It just requires the right tools, some patience, and a modicum of testicular fortitude. A year or 2 down the road when battery life seems to start sucking, or you experience weird things like it dropping 30% in 10 minutes, just order a replacement off eBay, follow a disassembly guide on youtube or ifixit.com, and it'll be like having a brand new phone.
> 
> As for your microSD card, buy a USB OTG (on-the-go) cable and a card reader (if you don't have one) off eBay or whatever, and you can read the card from your OnePlus One. Useful to store ROMs and Nandroid back-ups if you like to experiment and switch things around. You can buy a 32gb class 10 Sandisk microSD card for $16 (US), so it's not like you're going to recoup a lot if you sell yours - might as well do something practical and useful with it.

Click to collapse



my s2 is 4 years old, and apart from the fact that it's held with duct tape, still runs faster than me . but yeah a don't go a day without charging my phone (I spend a lot of time on the internet) and those battery issues are present, but it's not really a problem since we have plugs everywhere in the uni, where i spend most of my time.

thank you again , i'll consider this before I order.


----------



## TPelangi (Mar 25, 2015)

hii 

i have small budget to buy a new device  

*Galaxy Grand Prime* , *Galaxy Grand 2* , or* LG G2 Mini*  (* it's worth it in 2015 ?* )

i want  modification in my phone
1. *custom rom* like a cyanogenmod
2. themes of course 
4. gaming , clash of clan & modern combat 5 :laugh:

i choose LG G2 Mini but I still doubt 
Can you give advice to me 

sorry for my english , i use translate


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## NOOK!E (Mar 25, 2015)

TPelangi said:


> hii :)
> 
> i have small budget to buy a new device  :)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey there, sig customer! Enjoying your signature? 

I'd always recommend LG over Samsung, and this case is no different. Get the LG G2 Mini.


----------



## mcasey6747 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm looking for a tablet.  Nothing fancy, it will mainly be used for web browsing, and honestly a smaller screen size will likely be fine.

I'd like to be able to root it without a huge run around and being able to unlock the bootloader would be nice, but not necessary.  

$200 or less would be preferred.  I'm also not against a used one, I'm just not really sure what to get.  

I have the S4 active rooted and it's great, just looking for another (cheap) toy.

Thanks


----------



## Planterz (Mar 25, 2015)

mcasey6747 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm looking for a tablet.  Nothing fancy, it will mainly be used for web browsing, and honestly a smaller screen size will likely be fine.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll give a plug for my own tablet, the LG G Pad 8.3. It's only marginally larger in overall dimensions than the Nexus 7, but the extra 1.3" of screen size makes a big difference. It struggles a bit with intense games like Asphalt 8 when set to high details, but with lower details it runs just fine, and simpler games and stuff like browsing obviously are handled with ease. It's easily rooted. I can't remember if the bootloader came locked or not, but if it is, it's easily unlocked and TWRP can be installed.

An alternative might be an actual phone, like a Galaxy Mega 6.3 or Sony Xperia Z Ultra (6.4" screen), if you can find one cheap enough. Big enough to substitute as a tablet for browsing and reading eBooks, yet you can still fit it in your pocket (unless you wear skinny jeans or something), plus the obvious advantage of it being a phone.


----------



## mcasey6747 (Mar 26, 2015)

Planterz said:


> I'll give a plug for my own tablet, the LG G Pad 8.3. It's only marginally larger in overall dimensions than the Nexus 7, but the extra 1.3" of screen size makes a big difference. It struggles a bit with intense games like Asphalt 8 when set to high details, but with lower details it runs just fine, and simpler games and stuff like browsing obviously are handled with ease. It's easily rooted. I can't remember if the bootloader came locked or not, but if it is, it's easily unlocked and TWRP can be installed.
> 
> An alternative might be an actual phone, like a Galaxy Mega 6.3 or Sony Xperia Z Ultra (6.4" screen), if you can find one cheap enough. Big enough to substitute as a tablet for browsing and reading eBooks, yet you can still fit it in your pocket (unless you wear skinny jeans or something), plus the obvious advantage of it being a phone.

Click to collapse



Thanks bud.  I see them for $150ish used.  I don't need a phone, I have one, and they seem to be quite a bit more money.  The reviews seem to be good.  I think I'm gonna get it.  

Thanks again!


----------



## galaxys (Mar 26, 2015)

mcasey6747 said:


> Thanks bud.  I see them for $150ish used.  I don't need a phone, I have one, and they seem to be quite a bit more money.  The reviews seem to be good.  I think I'm gonna get it.
> 
> Thanks again!

Click to collapse



I agree and the lg g pad8.3 is my fav!


----------



## mcasey6747 (Mar 26, 2015)

galaxys said:


> I agree and the lg g pad8.3 is my fav!

Click to collapse



Just bought it.  Lets hope it pans out!


----------



## pankajkohar (Mar 28, 2015)

Lenovo A6000 is a better choice 
Awesome music, screen and performance, but to install custom room process is hectic for the first time. And buy anything but don't buy Micromax.
If you extend you budget for 1 or 2 k, you will get Lenovo A7000 but it is launching on April 7.

Sent from my Xperia Z using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Alyph (Mar 28, 2015)

My Question is on the next post..

---------- Post added at 01:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This thread is a continuation of this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 I want to buy new phone but yet still can't choose between galaxy a3, xperia c3 or xperia m2 aqua. I'm hoping to find a phone with nice camera quality and have awesome custom rom with little modification. Please give me suggestion @KidCarter93


----------



## Soapy! (Mar 28, 2015)

*Copied from my previous post.*

I'm currently searching for a new mid-range device but I am having trouble finding a great device with dev support. I was hoping that the fine people of this forum will assist me in this search. 

My preferences:

- 5.0 - 5.5in screen (5.5 is generally preferred)

- At least a quad-core Snap Dragon 400 processor or equivalent (even higher if available) 

- At least a 720P screen with over 240 DPI

- Custom Lolipop Roms (not a lot, just a stable one.)

- Can be found new on Amazon for $200 - $300

- Nice UI 

- Great Battery Life

I know I am asking a lot here, but any help will be appreciated!


----------



## Sushant Rohan (Mar 29, 2015)

Soapy! said:


> I'm currently searching for a new mid-range device but I am having trouble finding a great device with dev support. I was hoping that the fine people of this forum will assist me in this search.
> 
> My preferences:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you can prefer to spend just a little bit on your budget, prefer a One Plus One. It has 4G LTE, Great Cyanogen plus development for this phone is good
It also has the best chipset in this price range. It is a future proof phone in one word
But if your budget is fixed buy the Moto G 2nd Gen


----------



## kanyazsombor (Mar 29, 2015)

Hey guys, 
What about Xperia e4 and e4g?
Does somebody have any experience with that? According to the description it should be good low-end phone.


----------



## Planterz (Mar 29, 2015)

Soapy! said:


> I'm currently searching for a new mid-range device but I am having trouble finding a great device with dev support. I was hoping that the fine people of this forum will assist me in this search.
> 
> My preferences:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LG G2. Not sure about Amazon, but eBay works.



kanyazsombor said:


> Hey guys,
> What about Xperia e4 and e4g?
> Does somebody have any experience with that? According to the description it should be good low-end phone.

Click to collapse



Meh. The one review I've seen said the screen was crap, and low-end Mediatek processors aren't exactly known for being good performers. I guess for the cost one can't expect much, but I'd rather go with a 2013 Moto G LTE or 2015 Moto E LTE, or something used/NOS from a year or 2 ago like a Nexus 4 or Galaxy S3/4. Older flagships perform better than newer low-end ones.


----------



## Soapy! (Mar 29, 2015)

Despite my requirement for dev support, what do you guys think of the 5.5in variants of the Zenfone2?


----------



## Planterz (Mar 29, 2015)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey guys, I'm probably planning to buy a new phone, as my Samsung Galaxy S3 i9300 is well.. 2 years old and the model itself is approaching 3 years.
> 
> My budget is about 350 Euros, and please only suggest international devices.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LG G2, OnePlus One, Sony Xperia Z2.


----------



## Drashnar (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm in the market for a new tablet. I've had a Nook Color for several years that I enjoyed, up until I got my surfaceRT.

Well, my nook is extremely old (and I can't find it right now anyway), and my surface bit the dust when my daughter dropped it.

So I'm looking for a new 7-ish inch tablet.  This will be used mostly for reading ebooks, though maybe also for other basic content consumption.

Kindle is not an option due to personal preference, I don't want one, please don't suggest a kindle.  Anything else is fair game.  No more than $300. 

I've been out of the tablet market for so long I don't know where to start.  Can I get some help?

Sent from my SM-N910V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## purplepizza (Mar 31, 2015)

﻿I currently have a Galaxy Advanced (I-9070P) that I am looking to replace.   My requirements are as follows:


Network:  US AT&T.  My understanding of AT&T network is 4G HSPA and HSPA+ use 850Mhz(Band 5) and 1900Mhz(Band 2) bands but it all depends on area if they own a license. LTE uses Band 17(700Mhz), Band 5(850Mhz), Band 2(1900Mhz), Band 4(1700/2100Mhz) currently.
Wi-Fi and Bluetooth.
Size:  4.7-5.1 inches,  (12-13cm).
Android (4 or 5) with unlocked boot loader that is easy to root.
XDA fourum support.
Minimum sensors include GPS, accelerometer and compass.
Any camera.
Replaceable battery would be nice but not mandatory.
Cost less than $325.


----------



## cheeze.keyk (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi guys.

im planning to buy a 2nd hand device.

which should i get Xperia Z or LG G2?

which one is the best? specially when it comes to performance and camera.

Thanks. :good:


----------



## NOOK!E (Mar 31, 2015)

cheeze.keyk said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> im planning to buy a 2nd hand device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LG G2, for sure. Better than the Z in both camera and performance, as well as battery life.


----------



## cheeze.keyk (Mar 31, 2015)

m1l4droid said:


> Those are a bit expensive in my country, and One+ One is nowhere to be found. I can't order from the internet.
> 
> What do you think of HTC Desire 820?

Click to collapse



how about Huawei Honor 6?



ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> LG G2, for sure. Better than the Z in both camera and performance, as well as battery life.

Click to collapse



Thanks man. im having hard time choosing which should i get. :good:


----------



## pleomaxell (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi,
I am looking for 2 smartphones. One is for USD $250 or less and other other one is for $350 or less.
I do have the options to order phones through online sites like amazon, aliexpress, etc.

I am looking for 5.5" or smaller size phone which came out in the last 6-7 months and didn't have a lot of problem. I know about http://www.kimovil.com/en/ but there is no way to know which phones are actually good from that site.

I can wait till May 1st to make the purchase if there are no good option available right now. Thanks


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## extrem0 (Mar 31, 2015)

pleomaxell said:


> Hi,
> I am looking for 2 smartphones. One is for USD $250 or less and other other one is for $350 or less.
> I do have the options to order phones through online sites like amazon, aliexpress, etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oneplus One. Zenfone 2. Maybe Zenfone 2 and Zenfone 2.


----------



## pleomaxell (Apr 1, 2015)

extrem0 said:


> Oneplus One. Zenfone 2. Maybe Zenfone 2 and Zenfone 2.

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for replying. 
Is there any chance that these phones would have good development in this forum? It is because when my phone gets 1 year old, I tend to use Custom ROM instead of buying another phone because phones cost a lot here. So, it will be helpful if you can tell if the OnePlus One or Zenfone 2 have good ROM developments.


----------



## extrem0 (Apr 2, 2015)

pleomaxell said:


> Thanks a lot for replying.
> Is there any chance that these phones would have good development in this forum? It is because when my phone gets 1 year old, I tend to use Custom ROM instead of buying another phone because phones cost a lot here. So, it will be helpful if you can tell if the OnePlus One or Zenfone 2 have good ROM developments.

Click to collapse



I can't tell about zenfone 2. It was released a couple days ago. Oneplus One was released a year ago. Maybe the second version is going to be released soon. There's a lot of custom roms for it.


----------



## Deathwish238 (Apr 2, 2015)

I had my eye on the ZenFone 2, but because it has an Intel chip, developer support will be limited. Great specs otherwise.

I want a very solid feeling phone. Some Roms are nice, but I don't need a huge amount. A good camera is a plus, an accurate screen is a big plus. I think power wise any Snapdragon is generally fine. Better battery is a nice plus.

How does the Sony Z2 compare to the LG G3? What about the Z2 compared to the Galaxy S4?

Some mention LG over Samsung, Why go for LG over Samsung?


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Apr 2, 2015)

Deathwish238 said:


> Some mention LG over Samsung, Why go for LG over Samsung?

Click to collapse



Because of crippling Samsung TouchWiz?  
I personally don't like the heavily skinned devices - many of the XPosed modules won't work with TouchWiz, but I find LG's skin (Optimus UI) not too heavy.


----------



## Deathwish238 (Apr 2, 2015)

Well I surely don't like Touchwiz, but that's nothing an AOSP ROM can't take care of. Anything aside from ROM based issues?


----------



## Planterz (Apr 2, 2015)

Deathwish238 said:


> I had my eye on the ZenFone 2, but because it has an Intel chip, developer support will be limited. Great specs otherwise.
> 
> I want a very solid feeling phone. Some Roms are nice, but I don't need a huge amount. A good camera is a plus, an accurate screen is a big plus. I think power wise any Snapdragon is generally fine. Better battery is a nice plus.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Deathwish238 said:


> Well I surely don't like Touchwiz, but that's nothing an AOSP ROM can't take care of. Anything aside from ROM based issues?

Click to collapse



If you're on AT&T, the GS4 will have a locked bootloader. You'd be better off getting an unlocked T-Mobile one, although there seems to be very little development for that version too. LGs will have unlocked bootloaders and a number of custom ROMs.

Since you're looking at older devices, it's obvious you're looking to save some money. Just get a damn OnePlus One and be done with it. Lots of ROMs/kernels, magnesium frame, great camera, big battery, fast CPU, 3gb RAM, 64gb storage, bright and color-accurate screen with high PPI, etc.


----------



## Deathwish238 (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm surprised to hear there isn't much development for the GS4.

lol I have spent a lot of time looking at the OnePlus One. For $300-600 is there anything that really beats the OnePlus One? I just played with a Galaxy S6 and while it's nice, I don't feel compelled enough to want one. Its biggest draw is the screen and how deep its blacks are, as well as accurate its colors are. Otherwise it now feels like a standard higher end phone with a unibody metal frame.

I liked the LG G3 more than I expected I would when playing with one a few minutes ago. It seems safer to go with it over the OnePlus, but I'm not sure what I would be giving up by getting a G3 over a OnePlus.


----------



## MrTooPhone (Apr 2, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Just get a damn OnePlus One and be done with it. Lots of ROMs/kernels, magnesium frame, great camera, big battery, fast CPU, 3gb RAM, 64gb storage, bright and color-accurate screen with high PPI, etc.

Click to collapse



Everything is great except the size.  Too bad there is not a OPO mini.


----------



## Planterz (Apr 2, 2015)

Deathwish238 said:


> I'm surprised to hear there isn't much development for the GS4.
> 
> lol I have spent a lot of time looking at the OnePlus One. For $300-600 is there anything that really beats the OnePlus One? I just played with a Galaxy S6 and while it's nice, I don't feel compelled enough to want one. Its biggest draw is the screen and how deep its blacks are, as well as accurate its colors are. Otherwise it now feels like a standard higher end phone with a unibody metal frame.
> 
> I liked the LG G3 more than I expected I would when playing with one a few minutes ago. It seems safer to go with it over the OnePlus, but I'm not sure what I would be giving up by getting a G3 over a OnePlus.

Click to collapse



The G3's main advantages, IMO, are the removable battery and microSD card slot. Comparing the G3 next to a OPO, I think you'd be hard pressed to see any real difference in detail, while the OPO will have the advantage of less battery drain and higher framerates. Beyond that, the G3 will suffer a bit from having a heavily customized ROM. Certainly, some of these features are great. Dual window, IR blaster, and Knock Code being the main ones. With the OPO though you have the benefit of having a OS that's very close to AOSP, whether you stick with CM11/12S, or go with a custom ROM. Of course, some of those same ROMs will be available for the G3 as well.

Really, you can't go wrong with either. You just have to weight your options.



MrTooPhone said:


> Everything is great except the size.  Too bad there is not a OPO mini.

Click to collapse



I'm fine with the size. It's not too wide for me to hold (in DIztronic case), and although it's a bit tall compared to other 5.5" screen phones like the G3, height doesn't matter to me. I bought the OPO because I wanted a bigger phone. But I don't disagree that a ~4.7" OnePlus phone would be pretty awesome. I like my big OPO, but I like my smaller Nexus 4 too, for when I don't want a huge heavy slab in my pocket.


----------



## Deathwish238 (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks that does help a lot actually, I think if I get something over $300 it will be the G3. Can you compare how you feel about the Nexus 4 vs the G3? What would you get for $220 or less? I need some custom roms, but I'm not going down the flashaholic path again lol, a few good fast stock/AOSP ROMs is plenty.

Why would the G3 suffer from having a heavy customized ROM? Or do you mean simply, the LG customizations on it make the ROM slower than it would be otherwise.


----------



## Planterz (Apr 2, 2015)

Deathwish238 said:


> Thanks that does help a lot actually, I think if I get something over $300 it will be the G3. Can you compare how you feel about the Nexus 4 vs the G3? What would you get for $220 or less? I need some custom roms, but I'm not going down the flashaholic path again lol, a few good fast stock/AOSP ROMs is plenty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## TechMinerUK (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi everybody

I have a Nexus 4 and love it however the lack of 4G is making me want to upgrade.

So does anyone have any ideas on a dev friendly phone that has 4G at a low price ?

Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Deathwish238 (Apr 2, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Deathwish238 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks that does help a lot actually, I think if I get something over $300 it will be the G3. Can you compare how you feel about the Nexus 4 vs the G3? What would you get for $220 or less? I need some custom roms, but I'm not going down the flashaholic path again lol, a few good fast stock/AOSP ROMs is plenty.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## TechMinerUK (Apr 2, 2015)

Deathwish238 said:


> Planterz said:
> 
> 
> > Ha I actually was just looking at the G2...its specs are great, and I imagine without the uberHD screen, it should have a better battery life too? Is the G3's battery life much worse than the G2's battery life?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Deathwish238 (Apr 2, 2015)

How fast do you typically get on 3 or 3.5G? I don't find myself often needing more than 10Mbps down, or even more than 5Mbps down for that matter lol.


----------



## TechMinerUK (Apr 3, 2015)

Deathwish238 said:


> How fast do you typically get on 3 or 3.5G? I don't find myself often needing more than 10Mbps down, or even more than 5Mbps down for that matter lol.

Click to collapse



I usually get about 3Mbps down and although it's fine I may as well go for 4G since a 4G tariff isn't much more for me so I'd like to take advantage of it.


----------



## nix4ewa (Apr 5, 2015)

I am thinking about buying a new phone. My nexus 4 is a few years old now. The main reason is the battery life. I read the last pages and most of the suggestions were about the G3 or OPO. Both are great devices but I'm not sure about 5,5" screens. My hands are quite small. I don't like the S6 or M9. The G4 or one plus two wouldn't be much smaller I guess. The Z3c is also on the list with the first tow, but I don't like the design of sony. 

Any ideas of other devices or the fear of getting a bigger phone? 

Sent from Germany from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Apr 6, 2015)

nix4ewa said:


> I am thinking about buying a new phone. My nexus 4 is a few years old now. The main reason is the battery life. I read the last pages and most of the suggestions were about the G3 or OPO. Both are great devices but I'm not sure about 5,5" screens. My hands are quite small. I don't like the S6 or M9. The G4 or one plus two wouldn't be much smaller I guess. The Z3c is also on the list with the first tow, but I don't like the design of sony.
> 
> Any ideas of other devices or the fear of getting a bigger phone?

Click to collapse



Well, the Z3 Compact is definitely the king of small Androids. Flagship specs and unmatched battery life. I don't know what you don't like about the design (a bit fragile, perhaps), but waterproofness, front facing speakers, and microSD card slot are a boon.

Second to the Z3 compact is the Samsung Galaxy Alpha. Despite the small battery, it reportedly has great battery life. Especially if you keep your theming dark, the AMOLED screen means you can save some juice that way. No microSD slot, but at least you've got a removable battery.

Anything else, and you'll have to go back a year or two. The LG G2 isn't a small phone, but it's remarkably compact for having a 5.2" screen. It might be a good middle ground phone for you. Very good battery life, and very cheap these days. Then there's the Moto X 2013. Specs aren't the the most impressive, nor is the battery life (it'll last longer than the Nexus 4 though), but I've never heard anything about lag, stutter, or slowdowns with this phone, and it's compact and wonderfully comfortable to hold.

As for going to a bigger phone like the LG G3/G4 or OnePlus One/Two, that decision is really one that only you can make. Perhaps you're able to easily use the Nexus 4 with one hand, and if this is an important factor, then you should maybe stick with something that size or smaller. Anything bigger, and you'll definitely need to use 2 hands, in which case, I say go as big as your pocket will allow. Use a phone with a nice, big screen for a few days, then go back, and you'll wonder how you got by with such a tiny screen. I have 3 phones: A Galaxy Light (4" screen), a Nexus 4, and a OnePlus One, which I only just got a couple weeks ago. For months, my Nexus 4 was my "big phone", since it was so much bigger than my 4" phone, but now my Nexus 4 feels small. Again though, the Nexus 4 is a one-hand phone, whereas the OnePlus One is without a doubt a two-hand phone.


----------



## UltraRoboto (Apr 7, 2015)

Hey guys! As I am the "Last Of The Mohicans" (catch that one?)UltraROM(my rom) Developer for the LG Optimus L9(all variants), I would like to reach farther in my developing career, however, my current phone (Lg L9) isn't near the power that phones have nowadays...what phone should I turn to?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## rgnr (Apr 7, 2015)

*Teclast x98 Air vs Chuwi v89 vs Onda v989 A80T*

The purpose is gaming/multimedia. Windows or Android doesn't matter. What matters is screen, sound, speed, stability, product support, battery life.  Also it would be nice, if I can use it for studies.  Thanks in advance


----------



## rellim113 (Apr 8, 2015)

Currently running an S4 that I bought the week of release, rooted as soon as I got home, and never upgraded since.  It's getting old and the wifi is getting flaky (sometimes it disconnects for no reason and immediately reconnects).  I've also gotten a bit jealous of a feature or two that came with the iphone6 I was issued for work   I'm looking for a replacement that meets a few criteria:

Must be rootable without tremendous difficulty (I have rooted every android phone I've had, I've managed to use Odin, but I need step-by-step guidance--I only do this once per phone so I forget in between.  I'm a set-it-and-forget-it guy)
Must have fingerprint unlock
Must work with Verizon (they're the only one that has decent coverage at home and at work)
Must have dedicated back and home buttons like my S4 (the iphone lacks this and I hate it)
Must have a decent GPS after rooting

External SD card and IR signaler are pluses but not dealbreakers as long as internal storage is large.

Any recommendations?  thanks!


----------



## natenkiki2004 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey all, long time lurker here. Yesterday my trusty daily beater Fusion 2  gave me some frustration and wouldn't turn on no matter what I tried. I bought it 2.5 years ago for $30 so I can't complain much. It was my first leap into Android and since getting it, I've gotten a tablet (Hisense Sero 7 Pro) for more functionality. However, with the issues yesterday, I'm trusting the phone less and less, it's just time to upgrade. I'm thinking of getting a phone that will replace my 7" tablet as well, obviously I'll take a hit on screen size but that's ok. I don't game much but general performance should be as good or better than the Tegra 3 in the tablet.

Not long ago I recommended a friend get a Moto G 2014 since they're a reputable manufacturer and the specs seemed good for the price. Plus there's a mind-numbingly large amount of 3rd party support for it. Having had the chance to play with the phone a few times, I'm thinking it would be a good fit for me and I'm ok with the price. It doesn't have 4G but I live in a rural area that barely has 3G in so me spots, often times I'll be on EDGE when out driving. My provider is Airvoice, an AT&T MVNO and I'm on the unlimited monthly plan with 500MB of data. I don't use much, it's just nice to have some on the go sometimes but I'll probably upgrade the plan. I use more WiFi at home than anything else and being that it will replace my tablet, I'll want to use YouTube & Netflix on it.

So I guess, compared to the Moto G 2014, are there other phones that I should be considering with similar or better specs for the price?

Things that are important to me;
Larger screen, 720p HD resolution, SD card slot, decent speakers and a good camera would be nice.

Thank you in advance


----------



## UltraRoboto (Apr 9, 2015)

natenkiki2004 said:


> Hey all, long time lurker here. Yesterday my trusty daily beater Fusion 2  gave me some frustration and wouldn't turn on no matter what I tried. I bought it 2.5 years ago for $30 so I can't complain much. It was my first leap into Android and since getting it, I've gotten a tablet (Hisense Sero 7 Pro) for more functionality. However, with the issues yesterday, I'm trusting the phone less and less, it's just time to upgrade. I'm thinking of getting a phone that will replace my 7" tablet as well, obviously I'll take a hit on screen size but that's ok. I don't game much but general performance should be as good or better than the Tegra 3 in the tablet.
> 
> Not long ago I recommended a friend get a Moto G 2014 since they're a reputable manufacturer and the specs seemed good for the price. Plus there's a mind-numbingly large amount of 3rd party support for it. Having had the chance to play with the phone a few times, I'm thinking it would be a good fit for me and I'm ok with the price. It doesn't have 4G but I live in a rural area that barely has 3G in so me spots, often times I'll be on EDGE when out driving. My provider is Airvoice, an AT&T MVNO and I'm on the unlimited monthly plan with 500MB of data. I don't use much, it's just nice to have some on the go sometimes but I'll probably upgrade the plan. I use more WiFi at home than anything else and being that it will replace my tablet, I'll want to use YouTube & Netflix on it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think if you want a Pretty decent screen, I would go with the One Plus One. Either that, or even the Moto G. Lg phones are also on point.

Sent from my P769 running UltraRom 4.2


----------



## Nekeniehl (Apr 9, 2015)

*Nexus 6 vs Galaxy S6*

Hi guys, as the title already says, which one you would buy, and..why?

I'm always worry about the future, I mean, the nexus would have much support on android than the Galaxy (yeah, I know I can root it, but I prefer the latest stock rom than a custom rom, in some points of course, and here the nexus clearly win). And this point is important because the improvements and bugs would be fixed in days or weeks and not in months

So I want your opinion about it, I don't care about the camera (s6 wins), the chip for the s6 is an octa core, but I read about it and says that will not use 8 core at the same time, so the battery life would be better also for the nexus (because is bigger and use a quadcore).

Both desing are great, but S6 wins again in terms of protection (IP68), wirless charging make another point for the S6 but it can be done also with accesories in the nexus.

Any opinion would be great, thanks in advance!


----------



## aktentasche (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi guys,

since two weeks I am working in one country but live in another country right next to it, therefore I need to replace my LG P880 / 4X HD with a dual sim cellphone. Currently I am running Omnirom with a custom Kernel. My preferences would be:


Rootable (!)
Decent custom ROM support but I'd go for stock too if fast enough. Are there even custom ROMs for dual sim cells?
<5" display, technology doesn't really matter
1.5+GByte RAM
LTE not important
Cheap China stuff would be ok too

I already checked the Moto G and I do not like it and the S5 mini duos but there seems to be little activity in the subforum.

Any suggestions?


----------



## UltraRoboto (Apr 10, 2015)

Nekeniehl said:


> Hi guys, as the title already says, which one you would buy, and..why?
> 
> I'm always worry about the future, I mean, the nexus would have much support on android than the Galaxy (yeah, I know I can root it, but I prefer the latest stock rom than a custom rom, in some points of course, and here the nexus clearly win). And this point is important because the improvements and bugs would be fixed in days or weeks and not in months
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would definitely go with the Nexus. Its line-up has been great so far, and the Nexus 6 is no exception. on the other hand, Samsungs phones aren't that amazing, especially this S6. its like an Iphone so to speak. Nothing new is really done, and the battery is quite small. 2600 mAh (really!?!). Nexus 6 will continue to get upadates far into the future, so thats not a problem. Samsung, on the other hand, drops phones quite quickly. This my opinion, but Im not a fan of TouchWiz Interface, Nexsus stock is way better.


----------



## Artasdmc (Apr 10, 2015)

Is S4 (I9506, model with snapdragon 800) the fastest smartphone with snapdragon 800/801?
In futuremark it beats even the normal S5 and any other phone. Is this for real? I'm looking for a phone for gaming, game streaming, emulation and more so I want the best performing phone I can get in a budget.

http://www.futuremark.com/hardware/mobile


----------



## peanutsy (Apr 10, 2015)

*New phone for the mrs*

I am looking for a new phone for the mrs. She has had a Samsung Galaxy 3 Mini for 3-4 years, that she is reasonably pleased about. 

I am looking for an android device with:
- Better camera
- Comparable battery life
- The closer to stock android the better
- Size less than 5 inches
- 16GB storage is fine
- Price is irrelevant

If I had been able to buy her a Nexus 5, I think I would have done that, although the size is at the absolute max for her tiny hands. However, they are no longer in stock locally. 

Advice?


----------



## Andi17 (Apr 11, 2015)

peanutsy said:


> I am looking for a new phone for the mrs. She has had a Samsung Galaxy 3 Mini for 3-4 years, that she is reasonably pleased about.
> 
> I am looking for an android device with:
> - Better camera
> ...

Click to collapse



Ciao peanutsy,

i can recommed you the Samsung Galaxy alpha. This is a very good phone for a women.  My girlfriend bought this phone before 3 weeks and is very happy with it.


----------



## Hannah Stern (Apr 11, 2015)

*Recommendations*



peanutsy said:


> I am looking for a new phone for the mrs. She has had a Samsung Galaxy 3 Mini for 3-4 years, that she is reasonably pleased about.
> 
> I am looking for an android device with:
> - Better camera
> ...

Click to collapse



If you want 

Waterproofity (IP68) + Robust Design
4K-Camcorder
Processing Power like a Premium(Flagship)-Smartphone
Bright Display
4.6 Inches
UKW-Radio
Physical Shutter Button + Camera Quick Launcher
And you're ready to pay for it,

The best Possible recommendation is Xperia Z3 Compact.
Well, there's also Z1 Compact. Look at the *GSMArena-Specifications.*

The Downside is, that the Battery is not changable and Sonys User Interface isn't the Darling TouchWizUI from the S3 Mini.




If you want

Full-HD Video Recording + Video Stabilisation
8 Megapixel Intelligent Zero-Shutter-Lag Camera
Ergonomical Design + Changable Battery
HD-AMOLED-Display with 306 ppi Pixel-Density and Superior Colour Quality
Lower Price
Many Software-Features
4.7 Inch Screen
Still Good Processing Power for Smooth Usage
Lovely TouchWiz-UI

, then my best recommendation is a Galaxy S3 GT-i9300.
There's also the S3 LTÉ i9305 with 2GB instead of 1 GB Ram for better Multitasking, but it has no UKW-Radio.

Features of both Phones:

MicroSD-Card
Good Scratch-Resistant Glass
Nice HD-720p Displays




If those recommendations aren't OK, you can Ask me anytime - feel FREE.
If you want 1080p-Display, you can also feel free to ask me.


*Another *Nice Phone:
Galaxy Alpha.
Has no MicroSD-Card and not such a good Battery Runtime, but:

Changable Battery
Good 12-Megapixel Camera with 4K, [email protected] and Slow Motion [email protected] Recordage.
Bright Colorful 720p-Display
Fast Boot Time
VERY ROBUST Gorilla Glass 4 Display 

If you like the Design of the Phone, you have to decide yourself.

Hope this helped. 

---------- Post added at 20:05 ---------- Previous post was at 20:02 ----------




Andi17 said:


> Ciao peanutsy,
> 
> i can recommed you the Samsung Galaxy alpha. This is a very good phone for a women.  My girlfriend bought this phone before 3 weeks and is very happy with it.

Click to collapse



Aaaah, you already Mentioned Alpha.


----------



## Deleted member 5476521 (Apr 12, 2015)

*Tablet*

I'm in need of a new tablet since I lost my recent tablet which was the Nexus 7 so I'm looking for something similar or better. These are what I'd like to prioritize from greatest to least. 

- Great battery life (mainly for video playback) for 720p 8bit anime, (Blu-Ray rips) movies, and shows.
- Portability hence why I emphasize the battery life I will be using it a lot outside of home so I need the battery life to be quite good. 
-  Expandable storage (microSDslot)
- 2-3 GB RAM
- Stronger chipset than the Nexus 7 if possible.
-  Device has decent  has at least one good rom for it. I don't want to stock firmware.
- Has decent performance mainly good enough to run most videos. I will not be using it for any games whatsoever.
- IPS or Amoled screen 

I was going to purchase the Nexus 9 but sadly there is no microSD slot, such a pain and I don't really want to resort to using an OTG cable just to store extra stuff.


----------



## Planterz (Apr 12, 2015)

SCBebop said:


> I'm in need of a new tablet since I lost my recent tablet which was the Nexus 7 so I'm looking for something similar or better. These are what I'd like to prioritize from greatest to least.
> 
> - Great battery life (mainly for video playback) for 720p 8bit anime, (Blu-Ray rips) movies, and shows.
> -  Expandable storage (microSDslot)
> ...

Click to collapse



LG G Pad 8.3. Barely bigger in size than your Nexus 7, but with a bigger screen.


----------



## Deleted member 5476521 (Apr 12, 2015)

Planterz said:


> LG G Pad 8.3. Barely bigger in size than your Nexus 7, but with a bigger screen.

Click to collapse



I appreciate the suggestion but the battery life for that is quite mediocre from the stuff I've just read online now. Portability is another thing I'm emphasizing since I will be using it outside of home as well and I hate charging devices when I'm using it.


----------



## extrem0 (Apr 12, 2015)

SCBebop said:


> I appreciate the suggestion but the battery life for that is quite mediocre from the stuff I've just read online now. Portability is another thing I'm emphasizing since I will be using it outside of home as well and I hate charging devices when I'm using it.

Click to collapse



What about galaxy tab S 8.4?


----------



## v7 (Apr 12, 2015)

Can someone suggest me a mid range gaming laptop under 1000$.
THANKS

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## Hannah Stern (Apr 12, 2015)

SCBebop said:


> I'm in need of a new tablet since I lost my recent tablet which was the Nexus 7 so I'm looking for something similar or better. These are what I'd like to prioritize from greatest to least.
> 
> - Great battery life (mainly for video playback) for 720p 8bit anime, (Blu-Ray rips) movies, and shows.
> - Portability hence why I emphasize the battery life I will be using it a lot outside of home so I need the battery life to be quite good.
> ...

Click to collapse



The Galaxy Note 8.0 is from 2013, but it's still OK in my opionion.
Do you want a Better Tablet than Nexus 7 *2012 *or *2013*?


HD 8.1-Inch 720p Screen (Like Nexus 7 2012) with 10-Finger-Multitouch
5 Megapixel back Camera with 720p Video Recording (Nexus 7 2013 has 1080p Videos but less Camera Features)
MicroSD up to 64 GB
16 or 32GB Internal Storage (i recommend 32 GB.)
(Optional) 2G, 3G and 4G-LTÉ Conectivity. (Yes, also 4GLTÉ  )
2 GB of Ram

*GSMARENA*-Links:
http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_note_8_0-5252.php
http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_note_8_0_wi_fi-5253.php

If you're still unsure, ask me for help anytime.

---------- Post added at 11:41 ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 ----------




vaisakh7 said:


> Can someone suggest me a mid range gaming laptop under 1000$.
> THANKS
> 
> Tapped from my furious ZR

Click to collapse



Lénôvô Y510P

---------- Post added at 11:47 ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 ----------

The Lenovo Y510P has

8 GB of RAM
Full HD 15.6-Inch Screen (if you want 17.3 inches, feel free asking me.)
1 TB Storage Memory (869 GB)
High Processing Power
Keyboard Backlight
 for around €800.

If you can pay over 1000, the Samsung 700G7A or 700G7C with it's nice  Blue Keyboard Backlit and *16*GB Ram

...or Médion Erazer x7819 (the ´on the e looks so funny :laugh: → é) is also quite good with it's 128GB internal SSD and 1 TB (951,9 GB) Internal Storage.


----------



## v7 (Apr 12, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> The Galaxy Note 8.0 is from 2013, but it's still OK in my opionion.
> Do you want a Better Tablet than Nexus 7 *2012 *or *2013*?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



510p has a poor battery life.
Suggest a few more 



Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## extrem0 (Apr 12, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> 510p has a poor battery life.
> Suggest a few more
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Asus gl551jw


----------



## Hannah Stern (Apr 12, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> 510p has a poor battery life.
> Suggest a few more
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



On some Internet Reviews, i read, that the Y510P has a good time.
On some ones, i read the opposite.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Stephenparrigin (Apr 13, 2015)

Hello everyone!

I currently have a Galaxy S5 on AT&T, rooted and a custom rom. I really enjoy all the stuff you're able to do with root and would like to keep doing it with my next phone. So my next question is what phone on AT&T would be the best if I wanted to root and flash custom roms? Or would I not be able to because of stupid AT&T locked boot loader? Was looking at the S6 edge but not entirely sure yet. Thanks in advance!

Sent from my SM-G900A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## k1ll3r4bb1t (Apr 13, 2015)

*Tab Comparison*

Hey guys, i am new around here so pls dont go to hard on me 
my question is, fire hd 7 vs g pad 8.0.
fire hd beeing 80 €, gpad beeing 100 €.
i will use it for media consumption, like browsing through the web, and youtube etc.
i have no problem flashing them (thanks to this beatifull forum hehe[just installed cyanogen on my note] ).

What would you guys pick?

sincerely, k1ll3r4bb1t


----------



## stech99 (Apr 13, 2015)

I wanted to buy a cheap phone 
So i have 2 choices Moto E 2nd Generation And Micromax Canvas A1 (Android One)
I wanted suggestion from all of you which would be better 
Help please


----------



## extrem0 (Apr 13, 2015)

stech99 said:


> I wanted to buy a cheap phone
> So i have 2 choices Moto E 2nd Generation And Micromax Canvas A1 (Android One)
> I wanted suggestion from all of you which would be better
> Help please

Click to collapse



Moto E 2nd generation definitely.

---------- Post added at 09:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 AM ----------




k1ll3r4bb1t said:


> Hey guys, i am new around here so pls dont go to hard on me
> my question is, fire hd 7 vs g pad 8.0.
> fire hd beeing 80 €, gpad beeing 100 €.
> i will use it for media consumption, like browsing through the web, and youtube etc.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd get the LG g pad 8.0. Better screen size (same resolution resulting in lower ppi, though). Also comes with micro SD slot.


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Apr 13, 2015)

stech99 said:


> I wanted to buy a cheap phone
> So i have 2 choices Moto E 2nd Generation And Micromax Canvas A1 (Android One)
> I wanted suggestion from all of you which would be better
> Help please

Click to collapse



Do you plan on using the camera much?  Moto E 2nd Gen doesn't have a camera flash, where the A1 does.
Do you use many apps?  Micromax Canvas A1 has a 4GB ROM (which is too small in my books), and the Moto E has 8GB (which these days should be the bare minimum).
Multiple carriers? A1 wins (Dual SIM support)
LTE Bands? Moto E 2015 (LTE version) Wins (bands 2, 4, 5, 12, 17)
Front camera? A1 Wins (2MP vs 0.3MP)
Longer battery life? Moto E (probably) wins (2390mAh, vs 1700mAh)

Can compare at:
http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=6686&idPhone2=6986

Difficult choice if I had to choose one, but I would probably suck up not having a flash/torch (nor a half-decent front camera) and get the Moto E 2015 LTE.
And if it was all about the camera, I would get....an actual camera.


----------



## batteriesNI (Apr 14, 2015)

so any suggestions on what phone i should get!

im liking the look of either the new htc, samsung s6 or the note 4. but im open to all
what i look for in phones is power, really really pretty screen, good camera and should be amazing to hold "not plasticy"
the problem mainly is i know amoled screens burn easily and i hate having ghost images what do you lot suggest ?


----------



## SSVT (Apr 14, 2015)

*Replacement for use on ATT*

Hello, due to work requirements I'm stuck with AT&T but absolutely hate the Samsung S4 I've had to use because it will not work with Cyanogenmod.

So, I'm looking for another phone (not necessarily from AT&T - unlocked is preferred) with falrly simple requirements and would appreciate suggestions.

Must work with CM obviously! I don't use Google apps - at all. (I use fdroid and a few other apps I sideload.) Must be bluetooth capable. (The S4 has BT but everything on the S4 tries to phone home to Samsung. Not interested in supporting that at all.)

Texting, email and very light web browsing. Cheap is good. No, cheap is great! I don't need the latest/greatest (especially since the AT&T service here in Vermont is so lousy.)
Help & thanks!


----------



## jshamlet (Apr 14, 2015)

SSVT said:


> Hello, due to work requirements I'm stuck with AT&T but absolutely hate the Samsung S4 I've had to use because it will not work with Cyanogenmod.
> 
> So, I'm looking for another phone (not necessarily from AT&T - unlocked is preferred) with falrly simple requirements and would appreciate suggestions.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you like Samsung hardware, but hate their software, consider that the T-mobile versions are typically unlockable and _can_ operate on AT&T networks if they are sim unlocked. Depending on which bands are used in your area, it will either work flawlessly or require some tweaks to the radio.

I almost went with an S5 that route, but opted for the HTC One M8 instead.


----------



## batteriesNI (Apr 14, 2015)

batteriesNI said:


> so any suggestions on what phone i should get!
> 
> im liking the look of either the new htc, samsung s6 or the note 4. but im open to all
> what i look for in phones is power, really really pretty screen, good camera and should be amazing to hold "not plasticy"
> the problem mainly is i know amoled screens burn easily and i hate having ghost images what do you lot suggest ?

Click to collapse



^ anyone?


----------



## stech99 (Apr 14, 2015)

joel.maxuel said:


> Do you plan on using the camera much?  Moto E 2nd Gen doesn't have a camera flash, where the A1 does.
> Do you use many apps?  Micromax Canvas A1 has a 4GB ROM (which is too small in my books), and the Moto E has 8GB (which these days should be the bare minimum).
> Multiple carriers? A1 wins (Dual SIM support)
> LTE Bands? Moto E 2015 (LTE version) Wins (bands 2, 4, 5, 12, 17)
> ...

Click to collapse



I am really confused.
The only disadvantage of buying Moto E is its front camera.
Really Confused


----------



## muruga2710 (Apr 14, 2015)

stech99 said:


> I am really confused.
> The only disadvantage of buying Moto E is its front camera.
> Really Confused

Click to collapse



Any idea about Redmi 1S?

---------- Post added at 03:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:46 PM ----------




stech99 said:


> I am really confused.
> The only disadvantage of buying Moto E is its front camera.
> Really Confused

Click to collapse



There are many other options availlable from lenovo, xiomi, ....


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Apr 14, 2015)

batteriesNI said:


> ^ anyone?

Click to collapse



Of that bunch i would suggest the HTC M9.  It doesn't use an AMOLED screen from what I see, rather a Super LCD3 capacitive touchscreen.

Battery looks good (Li-Po 2840mAh), too bad it's non-removable.  

Also, HTC products come with fastboot, which makes things easier (in my experience) than some other OEM's if you intend to go beyond rooting the device.

---------- Post added at 10:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 AM ----------




stech99 said:


> I am really confused.
> The only disadvantage of buying Moto E is its front camera.
> Really Confused

Click to collapse



Well, front camera, and lack of rear camera flash.  You are destined to not take a good picture with this device (except maybe in perfect light conditions).
But if you are not using it for the camera (usually have to go mid-high to high end for a good smartphone camera - hence my comment if you want a phone for it's camera, might as well get a camera) then it's a very capable device for the price range.


----------



## batteriesNI (Apr 14, 2015)

joel.maxuel said:


> Of that bunch i would suggest the HTC M9.  It doesn't use an AMOLED screen from what I see, rather a Super LCD3 capacitive touchscreen.
> 
> Battery looks good (Li-Po 2840mAh), too bad it's non-removable.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks for the reply!
its out of any phone really. i heard the htc screen is nothing to be desired in comparison to the s6 / note which is a shame..

s6 i have basically ruled out since its non removable battery and no sd card "what?" 

iv never had a nexus phone how are those?


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Apr 14, 2015)

batteriesNI said:


> thanks for the reply!
> its out of any phone really. i heard the htc screen is nothing to be desired in comparison to the s6 / note which is a shame..
> 
> s6 i have basically ruled out since its non removable battery and no sd card "what?"
> ...

Click to collapse



If removable battery and SD card are a priority, I would stay away from the Nexus as well.  The LG G4 (to be announced by the end of the month) sounds like a good option in that regard (and sill a flagship device), although they are putting more bezel on it than the G3 (which seems to be the only complaint about it so far).

If interested in an LG and you can't wait too long, wait until the announcement at least to pick up a G3 on sale.


----------



## batteriesNI (Apr 14, 2015)

joel.maxuel said:


> If removable battery and SD card are a priority, I would stay away from the Nexus as well.  The LG G4 (to be announced by the end of the month) sounds like a good option in that regard (and sill a flagship device), although they are putting more bezel on it than the G3 (which seems to be the only complaint about it so far).
> 
> If interested in an LG and you can't wait too long, wait until the announcement at least to pick up a G3 on sale.

Click to collapse



im quite interested in the note 4, its just that burn in issue with the screen... and it seems the note 4 is last to get updates "still no lollipop update in uk"


----------



## Stephenparrigin (Apr 14, 2015)

Could somebody suggest a good device on AT&T for somebody who likes to root and flash roms?

Sent from my SM-G900A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Apr 14, 2015)

batteriesNI said:


> im quite interested in the note 4, its just that burn in issue with the screen... and it seems the note 4 is last to get updates "still no lollipop update in uk"

Click to collapse



I like Samsung hardware (and their hardware design, except for what they are doing recently with the S6), just not their software.  But Note 4 is classic Samsung, which is a good thing.  I have this aversion to very large screens (currently sport a 4" fella), but that is just me.  

Just me also, if I was to buy a Note 4 (or at least was given one), I would custom ROM that sucker, which would be a waste, because I don't really believe in custom ROM's out-of-the-box (unless the device - or maybe even it's firmware - is already two plus years out of date).  That, and I don't think they ever figured out the S-Pen compatibility for CyanogenMod or other customs.

With the shift to Lollipop 5.1, hope that the Note 4 upgrade takes a little longer so you get 5.1 and not 5.0.x (the version where the memory leak issue was never really fixed).  I don't think many 5.0.x devices will see 5.1 anytime soon (big exception being Nexus), but the ones still on KitKat will (more often than not) reap the benefit.

---------- Post added at 12:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 PM ----------




Stephenparrigin said:


> Could somebody suggest a good device on AT&T for somebody who likes to root and flash roms?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900A using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



As mentioned on the last page, AT&T devices have locked bootloaders, which make the process harder.  But T-Mo devices, when SIM unlocked, work fine on AT&T.  T-Mo devices having unlocked or unlockable bootloaders.

What else are you looking for in the phone?  Price range?

Alternatively, you could get a Nexus 6 off Google Play, already SIM unlocked.


----------



## Stephenparrigin (Apr 14, 2015)

joel.maxuel said:


> As mentioned on the last page, AT&T devices have locked bootloaders, which make the process harder.  But T-Mo devices, when SIM unlocked, work fine on AT&T.  T-Mo devices having unlocked or unlockable bootloaders.
> 
> What else are you looking for in the phone?  Price range?
> 
> Alternatively, you could get a Nexus 6 off Google Play, already SIM unlocked.

Click to collapse



Well my contract with AT&T is almost up and I was gonna upgrade to something newer just because (currently on galaxy s5). 

Sent from my SM-G900A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## batteriesNI (Apr 14, 2015)

joel.maxuel said:


> I like Samsung hardware (and their hardware design, except for what they are doing recently with the S6), just not their software.  But Note 4 is classic Samsung, which is a good thing.  I have this aversion to very large screens (currently sport a 4" fella), but that is just me.
> 
> Just me also, if I was to buy a Note 4 (or at least was given one), I would custom ROM that sucker, which would be a waste, because I don't really believe in custom ROM's out-of-the-box (unless the device - or maybe even it's firmware - is already two plus years out of date).  That, and I don't think they ever figured out the S-Pen compatibility for CyanogenMod or other customs.
> 
> With the shift to Lollipop 5.1, hope that the Note 4 upgrade takes a little longer so you get 5.1 and not 5.0.x (the version where the memory leak issue was never really fixed).  I don't think many 5.0.x devices will see 5.1 anytime soon (big exception being Nexus), but the ones still on KitKat will (more often than not) reap the benefit.

Click to collapse



hmmmmm, is the new LG metal framed? when you say i wouldn't like the nexus does it have no sd card slot? and just a non removable battery, or both a no.

most likely im gonna go with the note, i like having the monster screen heh, any tips on avoiding the burn in?


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Apr 14, 2015)

batteriesNI said:


> hmmmmm, is the new LG metal framed? when you say i wouldn't like the nexus does it have no sd card slot? and just a non removable battery, or both a no.
> 
> most likely im gonna go with the note, i like having the monster screen heh, any tips on avoiding the burn in?

Click to collapse



The LG G4, not sure if it's metal framed, probably not.  It's leather backed for sure, unless you want to get a plastic back for it. 

The Nexus has neither MicroSD nor removable battery.

Hardware (and exterior design) wise, the Note 4 is probably your best bet.  For burn in, these recommendations may help.

---------- Post added at 01:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 PM ----------




Stephenparrigin said:


> Well my contract with AT&T is almost up and I was gonna upgrade to something newer just because (currently on galaxy s5).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900A using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Nexus 6, Moto X, or HTC M9 I suppose.

All flagships, The M9 is probably the most versatile hardware wise, and the Nexus 6 would probably be the easiest of the bunch to do deep modifications (although, not owning any of these devices, they should all be relatively pretty straightforward).


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## jshamlet (Apr 14, 2015)

joel.maxuel said:


> All flagships, The M9 is probably the most versatile hardware wise, and the Nexus 6 would probably be the easiest of the bunch to do deep modifications (although, not owning any of these devices, they should all be relatively pretty straightforward).

Click to collapse



In all seriousness, consider the M8 as well. Right now, the M9 appears to have an issue with the Snapdragon 810 processor, and HTC has throttled it to the point where it isn't significantly faster than the M8. There are a lot of reviewers who feel like the M8 may still be the better device right now.

The M8 has an S-off solution now, and it appears that the M9 will have one soon, which allows you to make the same kinds of mods as a Nexus device.


----------



## Stephenparrigin (Apr 14, 2015)

jshamlet said:


> In all seriousness, consider the M8 as well. Right now, the M9 appears to have an issue with the Snapdragon 810 processor, and HTC has throttled it to the point where it isn't significantly faster than the M8. There are a lot of reviewers who feel like the M8 may still be the better device right now.
> 
> The M8 has an S-off solution now, and it appears that the M9 will have one soon, which allows you to make the same kinds of mods as a Nexus device.

Click to collapse







joel.maxuel said:


> The LG G4, not sure if it's metal framed, probably not.  It's leather backed for sure, unless you want to get a plastic back for it.
> 
> The Nexus has neither MicroSD nor removable battery.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the input guys I'll be sure to do some more research before upgrading!


Sent from my SM-G900A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MaggiesStreak (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm thinking of buying a device to use only for online financial transactions, such as banking and investment. 
The device should be able to attach to a non-bluetooth printer and stay clean of unwanted data collecting apps. Of course, security is the main priority. But, I have to use Wi-Fi. There's often no LAN connections available. 

Which cheap, used device do you suggest for these dedicated activities? 

Sent from my XT1053 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jshamlet (Apr 14, 2015)

MaggiesStreak said:


> I'm thinking of buying a device to use only for online financial transactions, such as banking and investment.
> The device should be able to attach to a non-bluetooth printer and stay clean of unwanted data collecting apps. Of course, security is the main priority. But, I have to use Wi-Fi. There's often no LAN connections available.
> 
> Which cheap, used device do you suggest for these dedicated activities?
> ...

Click to collapse



If you have a modern printer with built-in WiFi, almost any tablet would do. Newer versions of Android have printer support built in, you just need an enabler from the printer manufacturer. I have an Epson Workforce printer that I can print to directly from my Nexus 7.

Just pick any reasonably priced tablet running KitKat or later and you should be good to go.


----------



## nemo081 (Apr 14, 2015)

*New Device for gift*

Hello everyone.
21 my wife's birthday and I would like to change the Device (moto xt910).
These two phones are currently on offer. Even considering the support and development software (both the company and that of XDA) which advise me to take?

LG G2 mini D620R € 160
Huawei Honor 3C € 140
Sony Xperia E4g € 130
Other phone max € 165

The presence of the second card is not necessarily required. Thanks to anyone who responds.


----------



## MaggiesStreak (Apr 15, 2015)

My printer is a Walmart special, ie, no Bluetooth or Wi-Fi. USB only. 

Sent from my XT1053 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MrTooPhone (Apr 15, 2015)

nemo081 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 21 my wife's birthday and I would like to change the Device (moto xt910).
> These two phones are currently on offer. Even considering the support and development software (both the company and that of XDA) which advise me to take?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was intrigued by the Sony Xperia E4g.  Screen resolution seemed low and only 1GB ram.  Everything else was good for my purposes.  Are there any rooting methods available for the Sony Xperia E4g?


----------



## anseric (Apr 15, 2015)

*New phone*

Hello

I would love to know your opinion about the new smartphones and those to come.
I have a budget of around € 300.
I thought the OnePlus, but this is already a year old. Also, I had already found the Honor 6 but this is Huawei and I have heard many bad things about it. So I'm looking mainly for lesser known brands with reasonable prices for high-end specs.
Tips for other smartphones welcome. Smartphones where I still have to wait a month may rest assured also in!
I'm from Europe, Belgium

With kind regards
Anseric


----------



## stech99 (Apr 15, 2015)

joel.maxuel said:


> Do you plan on using the camera much?  Moto E 2nd Gen doesn't have a camera flash, where the A1 does.
> Do you use many apps?  Micromax Canvas A1 has a 4GB ROM (which is too small in my books), and the Moto E has 8GB (which these days should be the bare minimum).
> Multiple carriers? A1 wins (Dual SIM support)
> LTE Bands? Moto E 2015 (LTE version) Wins (bands 2, 4, 5, 12, 17)
> ...

Click to collapse





joel.maxuel said:


> Of that bunch i would suggest the HTC M9.  It doesn't use an AMOLED screen from what I see, rather a Super LCD3 capacitive touchscreen.
> 
> Battery looks good (Li-Po 2840mAh), too bad it's non-removable.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks For your Advice 

---------- Post added at 05:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:09 AM ----------




muruga2710 said:


> Any idea about Redmi 1S?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:46 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually I wanted a phone which gets Android Upgrades faster..
And we all know Motorola Is doing very good now days.


----------



## thebestappgames (Apr 16, 2015)

ka-la said:


> To buy Nexus 7 or wait for Microsoft Surface?
> 
> The question is really if the Surface will be cheaper than I bet it'll be (under 500)
> Nexus 7 seems like awesome tablet, but I think it might be too small for me , but im not really sure, since I never owned a tablet, and where I live I cant go and see any 7 inch tablets in store.
> ...

Click to collapse



/according to me you should buy Nexus 7 because you will get latest updates and also device doesnt stick.


----------



## PravinPandey (Apr 16, 2015)

MI3 From Xiaomi.


----------



## Hannah Stern (Apr 16, 2015)

Stephenparrigin said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I currently have a Galaxy S5 on AT&T, rooted and a custom rom. I really enjoy all the stuff you're able to do with root and would like to keep doing it with my next phone. So my next question is what phone on AT&T would be the best if I wanted to root and flash custom roms? Or would I not be able to because of stupid AT&T locked boot loader? Was looking at the S6 edge but not entirely sure yet. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900A using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



S5 was your old Phone?

The S6-Models aren't actually bad, if you agree with:

No Waterproofity.
No MicroSD-Card Extensoin
Only USB 2.0
Battery not Replacable
No Radio or Physical Shutter Button
http://forum.xda-developers.com/search.php?searchid=360427359

But it's got very good Slow Motion, fast Flash Storage and a nice Screen.


----------



## Stephenparrigin (Apr 16, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> S5 was your old Phone?
> 
> The S6-Models aren't actually bad, if you agree with:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haven't upgraded yet so I'm still using my S5. Based on what you listed it seems to me like Samsung went backwards a couple steps with the S6. Hmm...I wonder why?

Sent from my SM-G900A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Hannah Stern (Apr 17, 2015)

Stephenparrigin said:


> Haven't upgraded yet so I'm still using my S5. Based on what you listed it seems to me like Samsung went backwards a couple steps with the S6. Hmm...I wonder why?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900A using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Well,,, big disappointment.
There are also some advantages, that i mentioned in my posts in the S6 Thread
One of them is this:
*Real *Slow Motion Video Recording: http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/slow-motion-phones-device-how-to-imo-t2998500


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Apr 20, 2015)

Unfortunately my Moto G LTE got slammed in a car door and probably not worth the cost to repair as it needs a new LCD and I fear other components were damaged as well so I am looking for a sub $200 new or used GSM replacement(for use on Straight Talk). I want a device with a decent selection of Lollipop ROMs. It must have at least a 5.5 Inch 720p display with at least 8GB storage and 32GB SD card support. The Amazon Fire phone looks good spec wise but I can't find any reference to CM being ported to the device on Google. Did I miss something? The Moto G LTE has everything I require spec wise but doesn't have the greatest modding support. I admit to being a bit of a Moto fanboy but am open to other OEMs. Any suggestions?


----------



## extrem0 (Apr 20, 2015)

Xplorer4x4 said:


> Unfortunately my Moto G LTE got slammed in a car door and probably not worth the cost to repair as it needs a new LCD and I fear other components were damaged as well so I am looking for a sub $200 new or used GSM replacement(for use on Straight Talk). I want a device with a decent selection of Lollipop ROMs. It must have at least a 5.5 Inch 720p display with at least 8GB storage and 32GB SD card support. The Amazon Fire phone looks good spec wise but I can't find any reference to CM being ported to the device on Google. Did I miss something? The Moto G LTE has everything I require spec wise but doesn't have the greatest modding support. I admit to being a bit of a Moto fanboy but am open to other OEMs. Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



Amazon fire phone doesn't have any custom roms. You can sideload Google Apps. What about yureka?


----------



## cemslam (Apr 20, 2015)

*It's a scam!*

I was/am planning to buy a phone from China, but my friends warned me about that. "It should be a scam, an octacore can't be so cheap", they said. What do you think? Is it a scam or a 'must have'? I'm talking about the following phones:

Cubot X9  $150,-

Laime 4.7" $107,-

What do you think? Is it a scam or is it worth to buy? If yes, which one do you prefer? 

Another (stupid) short question: how do I need to calculate an octa core? 
8 x 2,0ghz=16ghz (?)


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Apr 21, 2015)

extrem0 said:


> Amazon fire phone doesn't have any custom roms. You can sideload Google Apps. What about yureka?

Click to collapse



YU Yureka? All I can find is this on amazon.in as if it wont be released till the 23rd but yet there are accessories for it already and tech news sites point to it receiving CM12.1 already even though it seems it hasn't launched. I'm a bit confused.


----------



## zelendel (Apr 21, 2015)

Xplorer4x4 said:


> YU Yureka? All I can find is this on amazon.in as if it wont be released till the 23rd but yet there are accessories for it already and tech news sites point to it receiving CM12.1 already even though it seems it hasn't launched. I'm a bit confused.

Click to collapse



It has launched but in India only and with limited supply.  To be honest it is not worth the money spent on it.  Just check out our forums about the device.  It is just a rebranded Chinese device.


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Apr 21, 2015)

zelendel said:


> It has launched but in India only and with limited supply.  To be honest it is not worth the money spent on it.  Just check out our forums about the device.  It is just a rebranded Chinese device.

Click to collapse



It has better specs then the Moto G 4G and far more development. What device would you recommend?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## zelendel (Apr 21, 2015)

Xplorer4x4 said:


> It has better specs then the Moto G 4G and far more development. What device would you recommend?

Click to collapse



Specs at this time to be honest are pointless.  We have come to the point that alot of the stuff they put into a phones can't even be fully utilized by the os.  

My choice would always be a nexus.  The 5 is a great device.  I will order my top r. 

1. Nexus 5
2. Oppo n3
3. HTC m9
4. Sony z4

Like I said before I will most likely go for the oppo as it has all the specs that are about basic needs for me.  Plus the rotating camera is still one of the best innovative parts I have seen in a long time. 


Don't let hype sway you.  4k screens are as pointless as benchmark scores.  Just make sure what ever device you get that the OEM has a good track record for following the GPL and releasing the full kernel source.  This does leave alot of Chinese OEM out which removes alot of devices that only import devices like India.


----------



## theplasmastorm (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey.

I'm looking to finally get a new phone to replace my i9100. Yep. That's how long I hold on. I only have a few requests:

** Will last for years (as witnessed above)
** Removable and replaceable battery
** GSM (T-Mobo US, but I perfer intl if possible)
** Has a mSD slot
** No bigger than a 5" screen, please?
** Has an (over)active development community here on xda
* Not OLED, if possible?
* Don't care about water resistance
* Doesn't have to be a shiny new just released phone
* I have a budget of $500 or so bucks, but I can go a little higher

What are your suggestions?


----------



## Planterz (Apr 21, 2015)

Xplorer4x4 said:


> Unfortunately my Moto G LTE got slammed in a car door and probably not worth the cost to repair as it needs a new LCD and I fear other components were damaged as well so I am looking for a sub $200 new or used GSM replacement(for use on Straight Talk). I want a device with a decent selection of Lollipop ROMs. It must have at least a 5.5 Inch 720p display with at least 8GB storage and 32GB SD card support. The Amazon Fire phone looks good spec wise but I can't find any reference to CM being ported to the device on Google. Did I miss something? The Moto G LTE has everything I require spec wise but doesn't have the greatest modding support. I admit to being a bit of a Moto fanboy but am open to other OEMs. Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



Cheap 5.5" phones aren't terribly common. The BLU Studio 6.0 LTE is close, but doesn't have 5.0 and might not ever get it. The ZTE ZMAX doesn't have root available. I don't know about the Grand Max+ with root, but it's on 4.4 too.

Perhaps you mistyped the screen size and meant 4.5"? You mention the Fire Phone, and that the Moto G fits your specs requirements, but they have a 4.7" and 4.5" screen, respectively.

If that's the case, a used Galaxy S3 or even a Note 2 would do the trick. The Moto X 2013 can be found new for $200 from time to time, but lacks the SD card slot. Ditto the HTC M7, LG G2, Nexus 5 (or 4 for that matter). All have excellent Lollipop develompent support.



theplasmastorm said:


> Hey.
> 
> I'm looking to finally get a new phone to replace my i9100. Yep. That's how long I hold on. I only have a few requests:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm racking my brain, but I can't think of any that fit every one of your requirements. There's plenty that come close, but you have to sacrifice at least one requirement. Either removable battery (HTC M8/9, Sony Xperia Z2/Z3), screen size (LG G3), or non-OLED display (Galaxy S4/S5).

Unless there's some obscure Chinese phone that has all these requirements that I'm unaware of, but it likely won't have LTE support in the States.

There is, however the Saygus V2. It has pretty much every desirable feature you can stick on a smartphone. It'll have (nearly) top specs, removable battery, practically LTE band in existence, TWO microSD card slots, 5" screen, it'll dual boot and will be Nexus-like hackable, IPS LCD screen, waterproofness, and $550. Plus dual front-facing speakers, front/rear IOS cameras, and a whole bunch of other stuff. The only problem is the phone isn't available yet.


----------



## vesoisthebest (Apr 21, 2015)

*Buy*

I'm wondering about buying Moto X 1st gen and Moto X 2nd gen.Tell me difference about this 2 devices.Thank you and sorry for my bad english.


----------



## Hannah Stern (Apr 21, 2015)

vesoisthebest said:


> I'm wondering about buying Moto X 1st generation and Moto X 2nd generation.
> Please tell me the difference about this 2 devices.
> Thank you and sorry for my bad english.

Click to collapse



 Your english isn't actually bad. 
Please see this: http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=5601&idPhone2=6649

---------- Post added at 20:31 ---------- Previous post was at 20:29 ----------




cemslam said:


> I was/am planning to buy a phone from China, but my friends warned me about that. "It should be a scam, an octacore can't be so cheap", they said. What do you think? Is it a scam or a 'must have'? I'm talking about the following phones:
> 
> Cubot X9  $150,-
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My Favourite China Phone is the Oppo Find 7.
It's the one and only 2.5 GHz and 128 GB MicroSD and 1440p Screen, which still has the wonderful Android 4.3 ♥. (4.4.2 is very bogus in my opinion)

---------- Post added at 20:39 ---------- Previous post was at 20:31 ----------

*Does anybody know a Phone with those Specifications?*
(I know one myself, but i want to see, if one of you knows one, this is just a small test for the phone suggestion thread. I want to test, if it's really working properly.)


*Changable Battery* and* Micro SD*
Camera can Record *4K, [email protected] and [email protected]* Videos.
Android Version: *4.3 Jelly Bean* (optional Upgrade to KitKat, which i won't download...  )
Robust Display Glass
Temperature Sensor
*2 GB* RAM or more
*Snapdragon S600* or higher.
Many Software and Hardware features.
USB 3.0 (compatible to 2.0)
*Camera:* 10 MP or higher. + Many Camera Features.
Battery: 3000 mAh or higher
Can you guess, which phone i mean? :laugh:


----------



## Yashdaga (Apr 22, 2015)

I am confused between the Zenfone 2 and Mi Note Pro. Should I go ahead with zenfone or wait for the other device? I've read thaf devs don't show interest in zenfones and about the lack of availability of custom roms. I live in India, am a student, and just turned 18. I'm a heavy smartphone user. I would like to root my device and get custom roms and Kernels after a year. Thanks.

 Sent from my HTC One X+ using GeekBytes


----------



## fedex-bermu (Apr 22, 2015)

Hello to all,  I currently have a GT-I9300 and looking for the very expected upgrade. What should I do? I live in Argentina so HTC is a no go as it's not available here. Options are Samsung's s6, LG,  Sony, Motorola or Huawei. 
Most important things are the development community, and medium-long phone life. 
Thinking of the "revolutionary" s6 or wait for qualcomm 820 phones since 810 doesn't look very good as of right now.


----------



## Taching (Apr 22, 2015)

fedex-bermu said:


> Hello to all,  I currently have a GT-I9300 and looking for the very expected upgrade. What should I do? I live in Argentina so HTC is a no go as it's not available here. Options are Samsung's s6, LG,  Sony, Motorola or Huawei.
> Most important things are the development community, and medium-long phone life.
> Thinking of the "revolutionary" s6 or wait for qualcomm 820 phones since 810 doesn't look very good as of right now.

Click to collapse



If you can still find a Nexus 5 over there in Argentina. Grab it while you can. It is on stock Android and already on stopped production by google. It's gonna be a rare phone.


----------



## fedex-bermu (Apr 22, 2015)

Nope, no way,  no Nexus phones here, I already said the brands that are sold here.


----------



## Hannah Stern (Apr 22, 2015)

fedex-bermu said:


> Hello to all,  I currently have a GT-I9300 and looking for the very expected upgrade. What should i do? I
> 
> 
> live in Argentina so HTC is a no go as it's not available here. Options are Samsung's s6, LG,  Sony, Motorola or Huawei.
> ...

Click to collapse




Welll.....
*What *do you wish?


Screen Size
Price
Battery Life
Camera(s)
Ram + Processing Specifications
Waterproof?
Changable Battery?
Micro SD? 
USB 3.0?
Specifications *(*Only mention Specifications, that you know of, what they actually mean  *)*

Please Quote my post or type @Hannah Stern in your Post, if you want to reply to my post. Otherways, there's a low chance, that i randomly read the post


----------



## fedex-bermu (Apr 22, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> Welll.....
> *What *do you wish?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Screen size: don't want a phablet. Aprox 5 inches, more or less. 

Price: doesn't matter, they are all expensive here in Argentina [emoji14] 

Battery life: should last until night. Some facebook, Twitter, YouTube, calls, sms, whatsapp, etc. 

Cameras: mmm dunno, normal I think. Not a huge fan of photography, so, as long as they look good it's fine. 

Waterproof: couldn't care more. Not looking to talk under the water 

Changeable Battery: I'm in doubt. Tendency is to not have it replaceable, but it would be a plus. 

Micro SD: preferred, but if it has sufficient internal storage it's not necessary. 

USB 3.0: don't care. (should I?) 

Specs, ram and processing: I suppose that if I want it to last it should have 3GB ram.  Processing don't know if you refer to the chipset or the cpu. If chipset I think that I should look for snapdragon 810 or wait for 820, else going to the evil  exynos 7420 and it's delicious technology. 
It should support casual gaming. 

Hope this is enough, if you want more information please ask me.

Edit: also community support is of utmost importance, as the only reason why I was able to have this phone for so long (i9300) was the community, as I already mentioned in my previous post.


----------



## customcarvin (Apr 22, 2015)

Hello everyone, I'm looking for a good successor to my GSM AT&T Optimus G

Here's a breakdown of key features I'm looking for:


Screen Size
(4-6")
Price
(200-300 USD)
Camera(s)
(8mp or + )
Ram
(2GB or +)
Micro SD? 
(YES, a must!)
Specifications *(*Only mention Specifications, that you know of, what they actually mean  *)*
(a mid-range quad core with a mid-range gpu (best bang for the buck))

Thanks for any help in advance!

EDIT: Forgot to add:
SUPPORT! A device that will be supported (community of course) for a while to come!


----------



## v7 (Apr 22, 2015)

customcarvin said:


> Hello everyone, I'm looking for a good successor to my GSM AT&T Optimus G
> 
> Here's a breakdown of key features I'm looking for:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*Huawei Honor 6 
*MI 4

If you could afford a little more..definitely One Plus 

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## zelendel (Apr 22, 2015)

customcarvin said:


> Hello everyone, I'm looking for a good successor to my GSM AT&T Optimus G
> 
> Here's a breakdown of key features I'm looking for:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You will be hard pressed to find anything in that price range to be honest. I would say a nexus 5 but that has no SD card. 



vaisakh7 said:


> *Huawei Honor 6
> *MI 4
> 
> If you could afford a little more..definitely One Plus
> ...

Click to collapse



Those dont fit the need to be supported by the community. Xiaomi and Huawei are not really supported much here at all.


----------



## customcarvin (Apr 22, 2015)

zelendel said:


> You will be hard pressed to find anything in that price range to be honest. I would say a nexus 5 but that has no SD card.
> 
> 
> 
> Those dont fit the need to be supported by the community. Xiaomi and Huawei are not really supported much here at all.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the replies. I guess I'll keep using my geeb until I can't stand it anymore; it's actually a decent little device, I'm just bummed at the lack of support for it. It also needs a new battery, lasts about 6 hours with normal usage on a full charge 

I hope they start implementing SD cards back into devices, really annoying to pay an additional $100+ for a 32GB, or best case 64GB phone, when you can have 16GB for system/apps, and buy a 64GB card for ~$30 which is perfectly suited for music, movies, etc.


----------



## zelendel (Apr 22, 2015)

customcarvin said:


> Thanks for the replies. I guess I'll keep using my geeb until I can't stand it anymore; it's actually a decent little device, I'm just bummed at the lack of support for it. It also needs a new battery, lasts about 6 hours with normal usage on a full charge
> 
> I hope they start implementing SD cards back into devices, really annoying to pay an additional $100+ for a 32GB, or best case 64GB phone, when you can have 16GB for system/apps, and buy a 64GB card for ~$30 which is perfectly suited for music, movies, etc.

Click to collapse



Don't feel bad that is about what I get on my m7 and n4.  Now I just keep a small power bank with me.


----------



## customcarvin (Apr 22, 2015)

zelendel said:


> Don't feel bad that is about what I get on my m7 and n4.  Now I just keep a small power bank with me.

Click to collapse



I have actually been looking for a  power bank... any suggestions? 

I was about to bite on this (replace " $ " with " . " as I can't link yet...):
amazon$com/gp/product/B00EF1OGOG


----------



## zelendel (Apr 22, 2015)

customcarvin said:


> I have actually been looking for a  power bank... any suggestions?
> 
> I was about to bite on this (replace " $ " with " . " as I can't link yet...):
> amazon$com/gp/product/B00EF1OGOG

Click to collapse




Never used that one myself. I have had some bad deals with some no name china based ones that fried my usb port on my device. 

Here is the one I prefer. Self charging for the times when I am weeks away from anything electric.

http://www.amazon.com/30000mah-Port...F8&qid=1429729922&sr=1-22&keywords=power+bank


----------



## customcarvin (Apr 22, 2015)

hmm... might be a nice thing to keep in the car, or for the backyard/beach this summer... Thanks for the heads up


----------



## zelendel (Apr 22, 2015)

customcarvin said:


> hmm... might be a nice thing to keep in the car, or for the backyard/beach this summer... Thanks for the heads up

Click to collapse




No prob. It comes in real handy here where you could go weeks and even months with no electricity of any kind.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Dragonblood (Apr 22, 2015)

*Help me to buy a new phone*

I am planing to buy a new smart phone within a week or two . my budget is 22,000 INR = 350$ . The current issue is i am really confused in two ways . 


The first one is choosing between two phones i initially thought about buying Asus ZenFone 2 ZE551ML but then going through all the review stuff and comparisons i had another phone in my mind " OnePlus One 64GB" .
Then i decided to go for OnePlus One 64GB variant. so then the second glitch appeared , 


When i come to know about the upcoming cool smartphones in June . i was really confused i another way weather its going to be worth buying this phone now or wait for another two months and see those upcoming phone are worth waiting (Lenovo Vibe Shot , Oneplus two etc)  . So please help me to decide weather to buy a smartphone now or wait for another two months


----------



## extrem0 (Apr 22, 2015)

Dragonblood said:


> I am planing to buy a new smart phone within a week or two . my budget is 22,000 INR = 350$ . The current issue is i am really confused in two ways .
> 
> 
> The first one is choosing between two phones i initially thought about buying Asus ZenFone 2 ZE551ML but then going through all the review stuff and comparisons i had another phone in my mind " OnePlus One 64GB" .
> ...

Click to collapse



What's your current smartphone? Maybe you should wait. Oneplus will probably get prices cut in a couple months when op2 gets released.


----------



## UltraRoboto (Apr 23, 2015)

I am an Android Developer..I am going to probably get a phone for my birthday, however, there are many phones out. I am trying to get into the LG G4 beta, the oppo n3 beta, and am lookiing at the ZenFone 2 from Asus or OnePlus...which way do I turn?!?


P.s. -Plz recommend something that is rootable easily

Sent from my P769 running UltraRom 4.2


----------



## Planterz (Apr 23, 2015)

customcarvin said:


> Hello everyone, I'm looking for a good successor to my GSM AT&T Optimus G
> 
> Here's a breakdown of key features I'm looking for:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was scrolling up backwards through new posts, and when I read your specs, the first device that came to my mind was the Optimus G. Then I read that this was the device you are hoping to replace.

There's the original Sony Xperia Z. Better device than the Optimus G, but it has the same processor, so performance won't be any better (might be worse actually, since it's 1080p instead of 720p). The Xperia Z1 can be had for around $300 or slightly more. Frankly, I think this is the best you can do unless you want to buy used.


----------



## customcarvin (Apr 23, 2015)

Planterz said:


> I was scrolling up backwards through new posts, and when I read your specs, the first device that came to my mind was the Optimus G. Then I read that this was the device you are hoping to replace.
> 
> There's the original Sony Xperia Z. Better device than the Optimus G, but it has the same processor, so performance won't be any better (might be worse actually, since it's 1080p instead of 720p). The Xperia Z1 can be had for around $300 or slightly more. Frankly, I think this is the best you can do unless you want to buy used.

Click to collapse



Thanks for they repy Planterz! Your right, when price is considered, there isn't too much better out there atm; I really like my Optimus G, its been a good phone overall, I'm just bummed with the small community support it receives. I mean, for a phone that's essentially a Nexus 4 under the hood, you would think that the community would be bigger than what it is. I might wait a year or so, and just pay the extra cost for a _____ flagship phone with SD Card support, and something that gets really good community support -both of which are important to me; if Google reintroduced an SD card slot back into their phones and very gladly purchase that, but as of now, that's not the case.


----------



## Garu8 (Apr 23, 2015)

*Android with more 3000mAh capacity and 16gb+ space and expandable to 64gb or more*

I am looking for android with battery capacity =>3000mAh (more than equal =>); with internal memory more than or equal to 16gb which can be further expanded to 64gb or more. I can afford only upto $236.65 (Rs. 14999 only ), so please  suggest any such smartphone which costs less than Rs.15000. 

Note: I am want to buy smartphone which can work for days on a single charge and has huge internal memory(16~32gb) and bigger external capacity via microSd, if possible it could be rooted with CM12 as custom rom.


----------



## pnbalaji (Apr 23, 2015)

*Looking for a World Phone*

Hi,

I am looking for a phone with the following features.

1. Dual Camera (At least 8MP front and 8MP back), 13 MP front is preferable.
2. Better Battery Life 
3. Worldwide 3G Support. I will be using the phone primarily in India, but will be traveling to USA often.
4. Worldwide 4G Support (Preferable, not mandatory)
5. RAM - At least 2 GB
6. ROM - At least 16 GB
7. Expandable SD Card Slot - Mandatory
8. Gorilla Glass - Preferable
9. Budget - Around 10000 INR (160 to 175 USD)

I did some research and short listed the following phones though I am not sure whether these phones support 3G or 4G in USA.
Xiaomo Redmi Note 4G
Lenovo A7000
Asus Zenfone 5
Huawei Honor 4X

Can some one suggest which one to buy? I am okay with some other phone if my requirements are fulfilled.

Thanks,
Balaji.


----------



## gorilla p (Apr 23, 2015)

pnbalaji said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for a phone with the following features.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



USA support will depend on your carrier and location. For the best GSM support on commonly used bands, you may want to go with AT&T. While, I don't prefer them myself, they may be best for your needs.


Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 04:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 PM ----------

I've been thinking about getting a new phone for a little while (using Nexus⁴ now) and I like some of the options. The LG G2/G3, 1+1, Nexus5 are good phones and good values. 
There are a number of Chinese phones that are excellent (I.e. Meizu MX4, Xiaomi Mi4 and Ecoo E04 Aurora) and already have the ARMv8 architecture, but compatibility is an issue for me.
The problem is that, there are some huge improvements that have been made and are about to be released, I.e. Snapdragon 415, 425, 615, 625, etc. With Cortex a72 design and 64-bit ARMv8 architecture. These chips are going to be less expensive as well, so mid-range phones will be significantly faster and cheaper than many current mid-high level and year-old flagship devices. So I'm tempted to hold off until the end of this year. Just my 2¢

See article below for some info on new chips.

http://www.phonearena.com/news/Qual...ts-mid-rangers-with-top-tier-features_id66149

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DeathStroke (Apr 25, 2015)

Hello
I'm thinking to buy Micromax YU Yureka.
How's this phone? should i buy it not?
I need expert review. Some people saying its good, some bad. I'm really confuse.
Thanks.


----------



## Hannah Stern (Apr 25, 2015)

pnbalaji said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for a phone with the following features.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



8MP Selfie Camera for just 160 or 170 USD?
Oh, that's hard to find.
I'll try to find one.

---------- Post added at 13:00 ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 ----------




DeathStroke said:


> Hello
> I'm thinking to buy Micromax YU Yureka.
> How's this phone? should i buy it not?
> I need expert review. Some people saying its good, some bad. I'm really confuse.
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



It's got a good Price-Performance.
http://www.gsmarena.com/yu_yureka-6987.php

Good:
5 Megapixel Selfie Camera 
Robust Gorilla Glass 3 
Replacable Battery 
UKW-Radio

Not-so-Good:

Internal Memory: Only 16 GB and MicroSD only up to 32 GB.
Average Battery (2500 mAh) (Note 2 with same Screen Size has got 3100mAh)
Camera: Good Photos but Shutterlag and Delay higher than Average
Camera: Only [email protected] (enough for everyday use )
Camera: Not such a good Low-Light Perormance


Which points are more Important for you?
Do you like the Design?
Take a look at the Specifications and Pictures.
GSMArena also offers a 360º View for many phones, but this phone is one of the Excluded ones, too bad.


----------



## Saurabh K (Apr 26, 2015)

Lenovo a7000 is a really great device for gaming and browsing. Also it is 4g capable. Check out reviews on YouTube.

Sent from my Sparkle V


----------



## bernardwu (Apr 26, 2015)

Are Nexus devices' camera's good? I think Nexus phone are not bad but I heard from my friend that Nexus camera is crap. Is that true?

Sent from my SM-A300F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Ace42 (Apr 26, 2015)

bernardwu said:


> Are Nexus devices' camera's good? I think Nexus phone are not bad but I heard from my friend that Nexus camera is crap. Is that true?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A300F using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



The issue is really that Google cannot create a good camera app. Google/AOSP camera cannot compete with the LG or Samsung camera apps. Although, the new "camera 2" API in Lolipop improves image quality when supported.

Powered By "Yeeart!"


----------



## DeathStroke (Apr 26, 2015)

Which phone to buy under 12000INR ?


----------



## NBGlandeur (Apr 26, 2015)

*Kyocera*

Any advice about the kyocera torque kc-s701 ? It begins to be available in France, and on paper it looks like the best rugged phone available (around 400€). But there are not so much in depth tests available on line.


----------



## droid3o (Apr 26, 2015)

bernardwu said:


> Are Nexus devices' camera's good? I think Nexus phone are not bad but I heard from my friend that Nexus camera is crap. Is that true?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A300F using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It's a good camera.


----------



## FantasyLondon (Apr 27, 2015)

*New Device*

I want to buy the latest iPhone model but am a little bit wary as I was told that currently there is no way to jailbreak it.
Is this true?
Hope to hear from you guys
Thanks


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Apr 27, 2015)

FantasyLondon said:


> I want to buy the latest iPhone model but am a little bit wary as I was told that currently there is no way to jailbreak it.
> Is this true?
> Hope to hear from you guys
> Thanks

Click to collapse



I thought it was the latest iOS version that is causing jailbreak problems (what else is new), not necessarily the latest iDevice.  Can find out on the sister site, as XDA focuses on Android and Windows (mobile) devices.

IMO, if you want to maintain the latest version of the OS and still be rooted/jailbroken, best to stick with an Android.  But then again, I am biased.


----------



## FantasyLondon (Apr 27, 2015)

*reply*

I must have heard incorrectly then 

Hmn..maybe I should try using an android phone..do you have any good suggestion there mate?

Thanks


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Apr 27, 2015)

FantasyLondon said:


> I must have heard incorrectly then
> 
> Hmn..maybe I should try using an android phone..do you have any good suggestion there mate?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



If one of the reasons going iPhone was high end but not ridiculously huge, I would recommend the HTC One M8.   Last years phone, mind you, but because of CPU issues, the new M9 isn't significantly better.

If size isn't an issue, but still want high end (and won't miss out on microSD card), then Nexus 6 is probably the way to go.  If you will miss the microSD slot (something that iPhones don't have anyway), then there is the LG G3 which also has a removable battery (but the G4 is coming out soon, so be on the watch for that).

Hope this helps.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## FantasyLondon (Apr 28, 2015)

Nice info. Just checked out the specs of the phones you mentioned and they were great both have pros and cons..but I guess you are right, maybe I should hang onto my money a little longer and wait for that G4


----------



## ShamedShadow (Apr 28, 2015)

I've had my eye on an Xperia Z3 for a while, but with the Japanese Z4 just recently being announced I'm fairly sure a worldwide Z4 announcement is coming soon. Is it worth it to go ahead and pick up a Z3 or should I wait for the Z4? I like the idea of the new Z4 possibly having a QHD screen and such, but as it stands the Z3 is still a solid choice.


----------



## becks0r (Apr 28, 2015)

ShamedShadow said:


> I've had my eye on an Xperia Z3 for a while, but with the Japanese Z4 just recently being announced I'm fairly sure a worldwide Z4 announcement is coming soon. Is it worth it to go ahead and pick up a Z3 or should I wait for the Z4? I like the idea of the new Z4 possibly having a QHD screen and such, but as it stands the Z3 is still a solid choice.

Click to collapse



the z4 not have that many improvements, if you want a phone now I think the z3 is a safe bet.
addtionally if u look for dev support, as there is already root/multirom etc available.


----------



## Hannah Stern (Apr 28, 2015)

*Sidenote.*

*Many ones only want the BEST Smartphone from a manufacturer.*
Remember, when the Galaxy S3 GT-i9300 was the best one and everyone wanted it? Remember the first iPhone in 2007?

Well, the Galaxy S3 GT-i9305 is still good for today.
Also the Note 2 and Xperia Z are still at the border of today.

There are also people, who are satisfied with a Galaxy S2. Or with an Omnia 2 GT-i8000.

Now, some People even have Nokia 6220 Classic and E71 and E72.

Most people just want to have the newest Smartphone, only because it's newer, but see the Galaxy S6, a big flop from Samsung. 

Just take a minute and think, would i be satisfied with an Xperia V, S or Galaxy Note 2? 


It's good to have a newer phone, but somebodies instantly think, that they aren't up-to-date, if a newer phone comes.

When the Xperia Z2 came, one of my classmates bought it, it was a very good phone at it's release date. Is it worse now? No, but better phones like Z3 came.
But when the Z4 comes, the Z3 and even the Z2 are still good. They don't get worse at all. 

Many people just buy the newer phones, to have a better phone than other people. I personally love Oppo Find 7 and Galaxy Note 3. 
There's very high-advanced hi-tech today.
The S4 Mini is still at the Sub-Border for phones which are OK for today, the S2 is also still not bad. Manufacturers race to have better phones and struggle for paying costumers.

*Not-so-good *phones are:


Galaxy S3 Mini
Xperia™ Miro
Galaxý™ A3
S3 i9300 (not bad, but it's worthed to take S3 LTÉ i9305. Compare on GSMArena)
Samsung Star (2 is better than 3) (not to mix up with *GALAXY *Star.)
iPhone 4/lower (Better take 4s)
Galaxy S2 Plus
64 instead of 32 GB MicroSD but...
Only 8 GB instead of 16 Internal (horrible. Instant(ly) full memory.)
Has Android 4.2 instead of 4.1 (Slower, battery killer) (If you upgrade)

Galaxy S6 (WTHell RU doing, Samsung?)


----------



## becks0r (Apr 30, 2015)

well said Hannah Stern.
I also still use my XZ as daily driver, but will switch soon as I got some dead pixels recently.
But I would recommend to go at least for Z1+, as there are more accessoires for the magnetic charging port and the deticated camera button


----------



## Neoblazzer (Apr 30, 2015)

--


----------



## extrem0 (Apr 30, 2015)

Neoblazzer said:


> Hi,
> I'd like to buy a new phone, but I have a problem to find one which would fulfill all my requirements:
> - 5,2" screen max.
> - IPS LCD screen
> ...

Click to collapse



Lg G3 32gb. Although it's 5.5", it's very small to its size. (or G4)


----------



## gorilla p (Apr 30, 2015)

Be sure to check out the new Alcatel OneTouch Idol 3. The specs on it are awesome and its only $250 unlocked. New Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 64-bit ARMv8 Cortex A53 chipset and 5.5" FHD screen

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Planterz (Apr 30, 2015)

Neoblazzer said:


> Hi,
> I'd like to buy a new phone, but I have a problem to find one which would fulfill all my requirements:
> - 5,2" screen max.
> - IPS LCD screen
> ...

Click to collapse





extrem0 said:


> Lg G3 32gb. Although it's 5.5", it's very small to its size. (or G4)

Click to collapse



LG G3 was my thought too. The Galaxy S5 only has 2GB RAM (and not much dev support), the HTC M9 and Sony Xperia Z3 don't have removable batteries. The G3 however, has dev support, an IPS LCD screen, LTE, 3GB RAM, LTE, etc. The screen is 5.5", but its dimensions aren't much bigger (very minimally) than the Z3 with 5.2" screen. Plus lots of development.

There's the upcoming Saygus V2, but it's not out yet, and there's no proof  that it's a phone worth buying (not without any reviews).


----------



## Neoblazzer (Apr 30, 2015)

--


----------



## MrTooPhone (Apr 30, 2015)

gorilla p said:


> Be sure to check out the new Alcatel OneTouch Idol 3. The specs on it are awesome and its only $250 unlocked. New Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 64-bit ARMv8 Cortex A53 chipset and 5.5" FHD screen

Click to collapse



I like it If it wasn't so big.  It seems phones are becoming more like mini tablets.  Reminds me of the days when music lovers carried boom boxes on their shoulders.


----------



## Hannah Stern (May 1, 2015)

becks0r said:


> well said Hannah Stern.
> I also still use my XZ as daily driver, but will switch soon as I got some dead pixels recently.
> But I would recommend to go at least for Z1+, as there are more accessoires for the magnetic charging port and the deticated camera button

Click to collapse



Thank you, but please Quote my posts or Type @Hannah Stern into your post. 

---------- Post added at 10:27 ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 ----------




Neoblazzer said:


> Hi,
> I'd like to buy a new phone, but I have a problem to find one which would fulfill all my requirements:
> 
> 5,2" screen max.
> ...

Click to collapse



LG G3
The First phone which came to my mind is the LG G3 with 32 GB

Record 4K Videos (Warning: Low 30 mBit/s Bitrate)
Good 13MP Camera with OIS and Laser-AF
Removable and Good Battery
IPS-LCD Screen with High Resolution (1440p) and High Pixel Density (538 ppi)
3 GB Ram (only 32 GB Version)
2 GB Ram (16 GB Version) - be aware of it.
Good Processing Performance
MicroSD/SDHD/SDXC up to 2 TB
Supports all Internet Connections
Knock-Code

GT-I9506
Another phone that you possibly like is the Galaxy S4 GT-i9506 (be aware of i9505 and i9515 and i9500 and i9507, as they aren't as good as i9506.) 

It's got good Processing Power, Camera but no 4k-Recording and it's got AMOLED Screen (you mentioned you wanted IPS-LCD)
The Battery is replaceable. But there's only 2 GB Ram.


Galaxy Note 3

3 GB Ram
All Connections
Covers all S4-Features and Hardware
Replaceable Battery + MicroSD
BUT: 5.7-Inch AMOLED-Screen

Xperia Z3 and Z3 Compact
Have everything you'd like - except replacable battery.


The S6 would be a good choice, but Samsung truly ruined it.

No MicroSD and Replacable battery
Not Waterproof, only USB-2.0
No Radio or Physical 2-Level Shutter Button

The S5 is also good for you, except:

AMOLED (you want IPS-LCD)
Only 2 GB Ram



I strongly advice you to see those both phones:
http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=6891&idPhone2=6977


----------



## Neoblazzer (May 1, 2015)

--


----------



## Hannah Stern (May 1, 2015)

Neoblazzer said:


> @Hannah Stern
> 
> Thanks for suggestions. I already checked most of them before (except S4 and Note 3).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, the G906S has 3 GB of RAM., but it's only for Corea. It's got AMOLED.

HTC One's M9 has got everything you want, except Battery Removability Possibility lol. 


What's the Maximum Price that you want to pay?
Which point is more important for you? 

But today, the technology is so advanced, that AMOLEDs can hardly get Burn-Ins or degradation.

Note 3 has AMOLED and is too large for you.
S4 has AMOLED and only 2 GB Ram (all variants)


----------



## easy8 (May 1, 2015)

I find myself in a difficult position. My trusty Xperia mini pro died completely after 4 years and I really need a new phone but it's tough for me.

It needs to be small (no larger than 3-3.7 inch screen) .
It needs to be at least as fast as my current phone (1ghz single core / 512mb ram (didn't mind being slow even with android 4.0).
Max price at 130$ (I'm looking to buy through ebay).

I can live with anything else as long as those 3 requirements fit.

My current options are the xperia mini pro (106$)  , the xperia live with walkman (125$) and the xperia active (115$).


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (May 1, 2015)

easy8 said:


> I find myself in a difficult position. My trusty Xperia mini pro died completely after 4 years and I really need a new phone but it's tough for me.
> 
> It needs to be small (no larger than 3-3.7 inch screen) .
> It needs to be at least as fast as my current phone (1ghz single core / 512mb ram (didn't mind being slow even with android 4.0).
> ...

Click to collapse



If looking for new as well - and still fits your criteria - there is the Acer Liquid Z3.


----------



## zaxrider (May 1, 2015)

*Mid-range Android device*

Looking for a mid-range Android phone, priced around 150€. Currently, I've got my eyes on LG Spirit and ASUS Zenfone 5 Z2560 version. My first question is, obviously, which one of these should I go for? Second, are there any other alternatives?


----------



## TheCityAndTheStars (May 1, 2015)

You should check out Lenovo K3 Note. 
Great specs for a reasonable price. Cca 175$ if ordered from China.


----------



## Hannah Stern (May 2, 2015)

*Quote/Mention*



TheCityAndTheStars said:


> You should check out Lenovo K3 Note.
> Great specs for a reasonable price. Cca 175$ if ordered from China.

Click to collapse






800th Post!!!!!!!!!



You forgot to type @zaxrider in your post or to quote his post, so there's a low chance, that the post will be read.
Well, now i did it for you, @TheCityAndTheStars


----------



## TheCityAndTheStars (May 3, 2015)

I reckon he will return to read the thread as he asked for advice. 

Congrats on your 800th post, @Hannah Stern !  [emoji2]


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Hannah Stern (May 3, 2015)

TheCityAndTheStars said:


> I reckon he will return to read the thread as he asked for advice.
> 
> Congrats on your 800th post, @Hannah Stern !  [emoji2]

Click to collapse



Well, i see, but don't forget it anymore, otherways the User will not get any notification about your post/reply...


----------



## warfareonly (May 3, 2015)

Hey guys, I want to pick your brains about these choices:

1. HTC One M8
2. LG G3
3. Nexus 6

Usage (rather, flashage):
I used to install lots of custom ROMs back when I had the Galaxy Note 1 (GT-N7000), installed a few on my Z1 and ZU (currently on official 5.0). I've mostly lost interest in flashing ROMs, but will do so to get latest software sometimes. Big ones only though, like from KK to LP, or similar. Mostly I don't bother as long as the phone is working fine and there's no feature that I absolutely must see for myself. So kind of a normal user who gets the urge to flash occasionally.
I like big screens, as you may have noticed. The Z1 felt tiny, so much so that my eyes started hurting for the 3 days I tried it.

Here's what I feel about each:

1. HTC One M8
Awesome body, speakers, okayish screen.
Seems to have some build quality issues (the vibration thingy and camera pink tint due to overheating).
S-Off is paid  (I'm a student so I can't pay for anything)
This phone is good, but the screen is a bit small, and I'm worried about the S-Off thing. But as long as I can flash GPE, and Sense ROMs both, I don't mind losing out on the ability to 'convert' the phone to DEV/GPE/any variant.
Price- 26K

2. LG G3
Awesome screen, good speakers, okayish design, great battery life. 
Dev support is good.
This one has no issues per se.
Price- 26K

3. Nexus 6 64GB
Where's my expandable memory, Google ? (My 64GB card gets filled up, if you can believe it )
AMOLED is bad, chipset is good; speakers, basic water protection good.
A bit pricey.
Price- 37K

Thoughts, guys?


----------



## extrem0 (May 3, 2015)

warfareonly said:


> Hey guys, I want to pick your brains about these choices:
> 
> 1. HTC One M8
> 2. LG G3
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually I read people reporting bad battery and performance on g3 because of its screen.  It's a good phone except for that. Have you considered OnePlus One?


----------



## warfareonly (May 3, 2015)

extrem0 said:


> Actually I read people reporting bad battery and performance on g3 because of its screen.  It's a good phone except for that. Have you considered OnePlus One?

Click to collapse



Really? I must check the forums again then. Yes, I have, but dad doesn't like it. The phone is actually for dad, but he usually gets bored with any phone after 3-4 weeks and I get it


----------



## quiel90 (May 4, 2015)

Hi, I'm needing a new phone. I'm using a near dead Xperia S.
My budget and availability isn't great, so I was between a Oneplus One (64gb), a Moto G 2014, Moto X 2013 and a Xperia Z1. Given the specs the One is my main choice.

I would like to know how reliable and/or customizable the Oneplus One is... I just need to know that and I'm pretty much sold.

Thank you


----------



## Dr Grato (May 4, 2015)

As far as im reading, LG G3 sounds so great. ❤ planning to buy it.


----------



## NOOK!E (May 4, 2015)

@quiel90, if you can afford it, the OnePlus One is an absolutely fantastic phone. It runs out of the box on CM11 (CM12?), and there are numerous stable custom ROMs being actively developed for it. Regular usage speed has been reported to be phenominal - my bud @Purerawenergy owns one, so perhaps he can share his opinions. Anyways, definitely a great choice.
@Dr Grato, yes, the LG G3 is also a very good choice. Go for it!


----------



## Dr Grato (May 4, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> @quiel90, if you can afford it, the OnePlus One is an absolutely fantastic phone. It runs out of the box on CM11 (CM12?), and there are numerous stable custom ROMs being actively developed for it. Regular usage speed has been reported to be phenominal - my bud @Purerawenergy owns one, so perhaps he can share his opinions. Anyways, definitely a great choice.
> 
> @Dr Grato, yes, the LG G3 is also a very good choice. Go for it!

Click to collapse



I searched for lg g3. But it seems too many type of it. Lg g3 beat, stylus, dual sim, and many more. Im sure they are not the same. So which Lg g3 is highly recomended?


----------



## NOOK!E (May 4, 2015)

Dr Grato said:


> I searched for lg g3. But it seems too many type of it. Lg g3 beat, stylus, dual sim, and many more. Im sure they are not the same. So which Lg g3 is highly recomended?

Click to collapse



Dual sim.


----------



## Planterz (May 4, 2015)

quiel90 said:


> Hi, I'm needing a new phone. I'm using a near dead Xperia S.
> My budget and availability isn't great, so I was between a Oneplus One (64gb), a Moto G 2014, Moto X 2013 and a Xperia Z1. Given the specs the One is my main choice.

Click to collapse



In terms of performance, the OPO is definitely the best, followed by the Z1, Moto X, and Moto G, in that order. The Z1 has some features that might make it more desirable than the OPO, such as waterproofness, dedicated camera button, and microSD card slot. The Moto X 2013 is a very comfortable phone and is very compact - a stark contrast to the OPO and Z1, which are both quite a bit larger. It depends on if you want a bigger phone or not. I wouldn't bother with the Moto G unless you're really on a tight budget, but if you're considering the OPO, I'm guessing you're not. Especially since a Z1 or Moto X 2013 isn't much more expensive than the 2014 Moto G.



> I would like to know how reliable and/or customizable the Oneplus One is... I just need to know that and I'm pretty much sold.

Click to collapse



The OnePlus One is extremely customizable. It's essentially a Nexus 5.5 in that regard. Reliability depends on the ROM you choose. CM11S is very stable, as are many 4.4.4 ROMs. I use LiquidSmooth myself. I haven't tinkered yet with any Lollipop ROMs yet (official or otherwise), so I can't really speak for them.

Get the OnePlus One. I did, and I love mine.


----------



## extrem0 (May 4, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Get the OnePlus One. I did, and I love mine.

Click to collapse



I 2nd that! I'm using euphoria Os 1.1. It's very stable but battery life on lollipop isn't as good as it was on kitkat. I was having +6 hours SOT on CM11S and on lollipop I get around 5 hours.


----------



## buggs1a (May 5, 2015)

Hi. I currently have the Verizon Galaxy S5 on Kit Kat 4.4.4. I'm looking to go to tmo for WiFi calling and other stuff. I'm looking at the One M9, S6, G3. I can't decide. Each has their pros and cons. And making decisions is one of the hardest things for me in my life. I know of the G4.

One thing I'm looking for is to have a darker ui. I don't like Lolipop being so white. I know each phone has themes but not sure if I like much of them. 
Thanks.


----------



## gandel75 (May 6, 2015)

*M9 vs S6*

Same as Buggs1a before me. I'm currently on the fence about weather to get an S6 or the One M9. From previous iterations of the phones the HTC seems to be the better choice (apparently mobile doesn't slow down as much over time). But I'm told that the S6 seems to be the better one out of the 2 this time around. Also considering the fact that the first update the M9 received since the launch reduced the clock speed of the CPU to stop the overheating issue. Since I'm a noob in these matters, i thought I'd ask.

I'm not exactly sure of the update cycles for Samsung whereas HTC has a 2 year update program for their flagships.

Any suggestions would be a great help!
Thanks!


----------



## buggs1a (May 6, 2015)

I just got the T-Mobile m9. Just thought I'd give it a try. It seems nice. Not used it much yet. Has not gotten warm and just did the software update also. 

 But play store keeps telling me to log in before it will work. Don't know how when it's always automatic.
and chrome lags when flicking my finger up or down on web pages to scroll.


----------



## Miles Prower (May 6, 2015)

I'm looking for a new phone. Something similar to a Huawei P7 (cheap enough, 5"), but with wireless charging (Qi). Any ideas?


----------



## sireniankyle (May 8, 2015)

Going to the AT&T store today, because my international Note 4 (Exynos) is getting poor signal at my house. I want something that I can mod, has a good screen, timely updates, and plenty of memory. So far the 6 Plus seems to be the only one stepping up. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## gandel75 (May 10, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> Most people just want to have the newest Smartphone, only because it's newer, but see the Galaxy S6, a big flop from Samsung.
> 
> [*]Galaxy S6 (WTHell RU doing, Samsung?)[/LIST]

Click to collapse



What is so wrong with the S6? I see that the body is now glass, which to me  is stupid. But it seems the mobile is one of the better ones from samsung recently... would you recommend the M9 over the S6?

i prefer the m9 over the m8 due to the improved camera. 

Or would you suggest i wait for the M9+?


----------



## Planterz (May 10, 2015)

gandel75 said:


> What is so wrong with the S6? I see that the body is now glass, which to me  is stupid. But it seems the mobile is one of the better ones from samsung recently.

Click to collapse



The S6 certainly has its qualities, no arguing that. But until the S6/S6 Edge (and some of the A series before them), Samsung was giving their customers 2 key features that many other manufacturers have been moving away from: microSD card slots and removable batteries. LG didn't have either with their G2, but listened to their customers' demands and the G3 and G4 both have SD card slots and removable batteries. HTC added the slot for the M8 that they didn't have in the M7. Sony has a card slot on all their devices. Motorola at least has slots on their cheaper phones with minimal storage like the Moto G and E. Meanwhile, Samsung offered both.

The S6/Edge however, has neither. This is alienating a lot of their formerly loyal customers. Want a lot of storage? $100-200 more, please (ala Apple). Battery toast? Gotta send it in for repair (with a hefty bill) or buy a new phone. No more 16/32gb with a $30 64gb microSD cards, no more $12 replacement batteries. Sure, the S6 is slim and sexy, but many would prefer the boring plastic if it meant they could have their card slots and hot-swappable batteries.




> .. would you recommend the M9 over the S6?

Click to collapse



Tough choice. I'd probably prefer the S6 between these 2. Sony Z4 or Saygus V2 over both.



> i prefer the m9 over the m8 due to the improved camera.
> 
> Or would you suggest i wait for the M9+?

Click to collapse



It's entirely possible that the proposed M9+ might not make it out of Taiwan or the Asian market.


----------



## gandel75 (May 10, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> Tough choice. I'd probably prefer the S6 between these 2. Sony Z4 or Saygus V2 over both.

Click to collapse



The Z4 isnt out in Australia yet. As far as it goes, it might have launch problems like the M9. 

I've had the Xperia V for 2 years now. Its laggy and usable at times to me. (Partially cuz of the ROM i guess, battery lasts 6 hours max on 3G)

with Samsung i don't really know how much time impacts system performance. (I "heard" it deteriorates rapidly). HTC seems to be way better in that aspect.


----------



## Mayex (May 10, 2015)

*OPO vs G3*

Hello friends. I have been using my OPO for 7 months. Few weeks ago touch issues appeared.
Now I'm going through RMA process and I'm wondering of selling received OPO to buy something else is good idea.
OPO is great, but after that touch problems I lost trust to it.
I thought about LG G3.
It has great camera (which is important to me), good battery, IR, removable battery, expandable storage and is little bit smaller. It has also CM official nightlies, so maybe there won't be problem with custom roms (I really like CM, and custom roms).
What do you think? Is there someone who switched from OPO to G3 or vice versa?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## NOOK!E (May 10, 2015)

Mayex said:


> Hello friends. I have been using my OPO for 7 months. Few weeks ago touch issues appeared.
> Now I'm going through RMA process and I'm wondering of selling received OPO to buy something else is good idea.
> OPO is great, but after that touch problems I lost trust to it.
> I thought about LG G3.
> ...

Click to collapse



I haven't done the switch you mentioned before, but whenever I recommend phones to people in this thread, the LG G3 is one of my top recommendations, next to the HTC One M8 and M9. It has all of the things you mentioned and more, with very few hardware/software bugs and lots of neat and usable features. Definitely one of your best choices!


----------



## Mayex (May 10, 2015)

How about performance? Doesn't QHD slow down snapdragon 801? 801 in OPO's FHD does petty well, but QHD is twice more pixels to push.


----------



## NOOK!E (May 10, 2015)

Mayex said:


> How about performance? Doesn't QHD slow down snapdragon 801? 801 in OPO's FHD does petty well, but QHD is twice more pixels to push.

Click to collapse



In all my experience and reviews from other users, the LG G3's overall performance is very good.


----------



## android1288 (May 10, 2015)

Suggest me a phone under 15000[Indian rupees]

Sent from my XT1068 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## nifty_mats (May 10, 2015)

Hi guys wanna buy a 4.5-5 inch android fone under Rs.13,000/- for my dad. Suggest the best one.

Right now I'm thinking about:
1. Sony E4g 4.7 inch,
2. Moto E 2nd gen,
3. Lenovo A5000,
4. Huawei Honor 4c, &
5. Redmi 2

Any other suggestions? Which will be the best out of these or any other fone u suggest me to buy??

Sent from my Sony Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hannah Stern (May 10, 2015)

gandel75 said:


> What is so wrong with the S6? I see that the body is now glass, which to me  is stupid. But it seems the mobile is one of the better ones from samsung recently... would you recommend the M9 over the S6?
> 
> i prefer the m9 over the m8 due to the improved camera.
> 
> Or would you suggest i wait for the M9+?

Click to collapse



To provide you the best Answer, i need following Information from you:

How much do you want to pay?
Which Specifications are more Important for you? (Camera/Design/etc...)?
Has it to be Waterproof?

The S6's Camera has got 16 MP, but it's better than the M9's Camera, because it can stay at lower ISO-Light-Sensivities with longer Exposure time, because of the OIS.

The M9 has got the Best Loudspeakers, but the Main Camera's low-light-performance is quite bad, the M9's Selfie-Camera has got a good Low-Light Performance, because it's got this Ultrapixel, but it's only got 4 MP, it has the same Sensor, as the M8's Main Camera.
In addition, the M9+ offers the DuoCam.

The S5 was waterproof.... The S6 not.
Because of the Short-Circuit-Proof Hardware, it can resist water very long, but water can go in, and damage the device.

What is more Important for you?

MicroSD
Removable Battery
Camea
Design (Materials)
Water Protection
Screen Size



> Also take a look at the LG G4. 

I hope this helped. Have a nice day... 

---------- Post added at 21:57 ---------- Previous post was at 21:52 ----------




Mayex said:


> Hello friends. I have been using my OPO for 7 months. Few weeks ago touch issues appeared.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please take a look at this.

Take a moment to think, what is more important for you in a phone.
Take a look at the Specifications.
Also, read my last post.




Also take a look at the LG G4 with it's beautiful Camera!

I hope this helped.


----------



## ShadowGX (May 11, 2015)

Maybe you guys can help me, though I think I'm settling on the S6. I made a thread here with my concerns, but in short my concerns are the following:
1. Which version will allow me to switch freely between AT&T and Verizon if need be?
- Am on Straight Talk using AT&T now since it is cheaper, but I may need to switch back to Verizon quickly since it's better in my area if I get switched to a client where AT&T service is bad.
2. Which version, if any, has a working mobile hotspot out-of-the-box or with very little tweaking?
- I read that the Verizon one will work with FoxFi and haven't found anything on the AT&T version. After reading more though, I'm unsure if that just pertains to the regular S6, the Edge or both.

After reading around some more I'm even more confused. There's apparently a difference in compatibility with certain things on the regular S6 and the Edge, not just which carrier has their brand on the phone. I'm not set on getting the Edge if it can't do what I need it to. I don't care about rooting, I just want the hotspot to work without a bunch of fuss.


----------



## gandel75 (May 11, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> To provide you the best Answer, i need following Information from you:
> 
> How much do you want to pay?
> Which Specifications are more Important for you? (Camera/Design/etc...)?
> Has it to be Waterproof?

Click to collapse



S6 and M9 outright is around 980 AUD (USD 775). I ideally want to get it on a plan with my provider but i will buy outright if i need to.
I'd like a decent camera. but design is important (I'll be spending long hours staring at it after all  )
Being waterproof isn't required. I tend to not take my mobile near sources of water anyways. As long as it can survive being used in slight drizzles. 



Hannah Stern said:


> What is more Important for you?
> 
> MicroSD
> Removable Battery
> ...

Click to collapse



If the mobile comes with 64GB space at-least, then ill survive without a Micro SD. 
I only remove the batteries when the mobile is frozen. So I guess that would depend on the processor? The only other time I'd need to remove the battery is probably when messing about with 3rd party ROMs.
As for the camera, I'm not terribly fussy for cameras. But if you say the S6 is better, then i believe it.
I liked the M9 over the S6 because of the aluminum body (I feel that's less likely to shatter when i drop it eventually  )
As, stated before, if it can survive a bit if rain, then ill be alright. I never tested the waterproof rating of my Xperia V and I'm not going to start now 
4.5" + please




Hannah Stern said:


> > Also take a look at the LG G4.

Click to collapse



G4 isn't out in Australia yet and when it eventually does, I have no idea if the carriers are gonna get it. 

And thank you very much for helping out. I really appreciate it


----------



## Tarts5 (May 12, 2015)

nifty_mats said:


> Hi guys wanna buy a 4.5-5 inch android fone under Rs.13,000/- for my dad. Suggest the best one.
> 
> Right now I'm thinking about:
> 1. Sony E4g 4.7 inch,
> ...

Click to collapse



I would add LG G2 mini to that list.  But I myself would be very intrested in finding which of these does the community recommend


----------



## ianovic (May 12, 2015)

*Practical or extravagant?*

Hi all 

I'm about to upgrade on Vodafone UK from a very enjoyable Note 2. 
I'm lucky to be able to choose between :
Galaxy s5 
Galaxy Note 4
Nexus 6 

I'm torn between being boring (S5) or sensibly practical (Note 4) or extravagantly silly (N6).
Your input is desperately required before my head explodes! 
Thank you


----------



## nifty_mats (May 12, 2015)

Tarts5 said:


> I would add LG G2 mini to that list.  But I myself would be very intrested in finding which of these does the community recommend

Click to collapse



Saw the Sony E4g at Sony Store. Awesome compact fone with fast processor. My dad will love it.

Pictured below are the E4 (5 in.) & E4g (4.7 in.). E4g actually has the better processor (MT6752) vs E4's (MT6582).






@ianovic I'd suggest Note 4. Gud fone.[emoji106] [emoji106] 

Sent from my Sony Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hannah Stern (May 12, 2015)

gandel75 said:


> S6 and M9 outright is around 980 AUD (USD 775). I ideally want to get it on a plan with my provider but i will buy outright if i need to.
> I'd like a decent camera. but design is important (I'll be spending long hours staring at it after all  )
> Being waterproof isn't required. I tend to not take my mobile near sources of water anyways. As long as it can survive being used in slight drizzles.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Camera:

Megapixels aren't the only thing, that makes a Camera Better.

The M9 has a 4K-Recording Limit of 6 Minutes, while the S6 has a 5-Minute-Limit.

The S6 has got *Optical image Stabilisation*, and it's low-light-performance is better anyway.

The Camera of the S6 also has a higher speed.
The M9's Back-Camera-Low-Light Performance is quite bad.The Selfiecam's Low-Light-Performance is better, because it uses the Same UltraPixel sensor as known from the M8's Primary (Main) Camera.

The M9+ has got DuoCam as known from the One M8.

For the first time as a phone not made by Apple, the S6 (the M9 does not) does record slow-motion-video like this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/slow-motion-phones-device-how-to-imo-t2998500


But both have Slow-Motion, the S6 records it in Real-Time with Sound. The M9 does not.

Waterproofity:
In TechRax's (or was it TechSmartt?) S6 and M9 Water Test, S6 and M9 survived about 22~23 Minutes  without a sign of System Weakness or Failure.
But while the Water Test, the S6's Battery lost energy Quickly, 1 percent in 30 Seconds...

The M9 was unuseable after the Screen went of in 23 Minutes

The S6 had many Hardware and Charging Problems, but struggled to get on, and still worked OK or so...

Display:

HTC one M9: Like S4: FUllHD 1920 x 1080 @ 441 ppi
S6: 1440p (higher than FullHD 1080p) 1440 x 2560 @ 577 ppi.

Both Displays have got a good Colour-Quality.

If you'd like to have a more detailed Comparrison, simply ask me. 

I hope, that this helped


----------



## ianovic (May 12, 2015)

Thanks @nifty_mats, yes the Note 4 is excellent. The trouble is they are all good phones...


----------



## gandel75 (May 13, 2015)

Well after reading your analysis of it. I think i might go with the S6 after all... I was really skeptical of any Samsung mobile. but i might just give it a go. Thank you very much for helping me out.  
Now its just a matter of not dropping it. Cuz i hate using any sort of covers. 

Thanks again!!


----------



## dartuil (May 13, 2015)

*tablet huh..*

Good morning IM acing dilemma.
Looking for a new tablet the models I see are :

http://www.amazon.com/NVIDIA-940-81...&qid=1431549260&sr=8-1&keywords=shield+tablet   NVIDIA SHIELD Tablet
http://www.amazon.com/XPERIA-TABLET...1549314&sr=1-3&keywords=SONY+XPERIA+Z3+TABLET  SONY XPERIA Z3 TABLET COMPACT 
http://www.asus.com/Tablets/ASUS_MeMO_Pad_8_ME581CL/specifications/    ASUS MeMO Pad 8 (ME581CL)

I need power and something with a good autonomy. I need skilfulness something able to play games the more smoothly ,looking film etc... when im in deplacement for work. My max is 450$ or euros.
You can of course show me offers models.


----------



## geeta93 (May 14, 2015)

*suggestions plzz..*

i want to buy phone under 20000Rs. internet speed(2g/3g) is the main criteria. 1080p resolution. should be stylish. for 2 years usage. thanks in advance.


----------



## Hannah Stern (May 14, 2015)

*Phone Specifications*



geeta93 said:


> i want to buy phone under 20000Rs. internet speed(2g/3g) is the main criteria. 1080p resolution. should be stylish. for 2 years usage. thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



A few Questions:

1080p Screen or Video Recording?
Should it be Waterproof?
Replacable Battery?
MicroSD?
Other Preferred Specifications?
4G-LTE?
Radio?
Good Battery Runtime?
What is more Important for you?

After you answer this, i'll be enabled to find a more accruate phone, which fits to you. 

If you want me to read your Post, *type @Hannah Stern* in your post or *Reply to /QuotE*one of my Posts.


----------



## dartuil (May 14, 2015)

And me?


----------



## geeta93 (May 14, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> A few Questions:
> 
> 1080p Screen or Video Recording?
> Should it be Waterproof?
> ...

Click to collapse



@Hannah Stern thanx for ur response 

1080p Screen
Waterproof: maybe
Replacable Battery: maybe
MicroSD: yes
Other Preferred Specifications: fast processor without heating issues
4G-LTE: no
Radio: no
Good Battery Runtime: yes
What is more Important for you?: browsing


----------



## cswl (May 14, 2015)

Hey.. guys.. whats the best midrange phone available right now..
something with...  

dual-sim
5" or more..
1080p... not necessarily ..
micro sd support  
nice camera..  not high mp.. but good pictures

other things dont matter much.. i dont game much..   
budget.. $300-$350...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Hannah Stern (May 14, 2015)

geeta93 said:


> @Hannah Stern thanx for ur response
> 
> 1080p Screen
> Waterproof: maybe
> ...

Click to collapse



I suggest:
Galaxy S5:

16 MP Camera - 4K Video Recording
5.1 Inch Screen with 1080p
MicroSD
Waterproof
Replaceable Battery
4G LTE
Battery run time: better than Average.
USB 3.0
But: No Radio

HTC One M8

Camera: Only 4 Megapixels but DuoCam and Superior Low-Light Performance
MicroSD
Radio
5-Inch 1080p-Display
No Replacable Battery
Not Waterproof

If you want a Screen Higher than 1080p, don't take the S6, because it's got no microSD.
Take a Look at:

Note 3
Note 4 (1440p Screen)
LG G3 and G4
Oppo Find 7
Xperia Z1, Z2, Z3 (all Waterproof) (Z4: Coming Soon)

4G LTE is now Standard on Most Phones.

I listed *many *phones. To be *more accurate:*

Please tell me a few more details, you want:

Screen Size
Camera
Design
Tell me, as much as Possible, about what you'd like to have in your phone.





cswl said:


> Hey.. guys.. whats the best midrange phone available right now..
> something with...
> 
> dual-sim
> ...

Click to collapse



The older Flagship Smartphones are getting Cheaper.

Is Dual-Sim Really Neccesary? (It's hard to find a device, which has Dual-Sim.)
2 Suggestions:

*Note 3 Neo Duo*s - Not to Change with the original (better but more expensive) Note 3 - 720p 5.7''- Screen, Dual-Sim and Camera is OK. + S-Pen
 Samsung Galaxy Note 2 N7100 or N7105 with LTE. 5.5"-HD-Inch-Screen and S-Pen
 LG G3 S (LG G3 without S is LG's old Flagship, but it's too expensive.)
 *Xperia Z or Z1* (Z hasn't got such a good Battery Runtime and the Battery isn't replacable but the Phone is Waterproof.)
 *Galaxy S3 and S4* - No Dual-Sim but good Cameras and old Flagships, now they're cheap. Screen is around 5 Inches.

 


If there are too much phones in my suggestion list (sorry ), please list more accurate details.


----------



## mikbe (May 15, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## JohnnyAnon (May 15, 2015)

*Which are the best devices to buy for stable ROM upgrades?*

I cannot find anywhere on this site which gives like a top ten tablets and smartphones which are easiest or most receptive of custom roms. Also which are the worst?

Can anybody point me in the right direction or state your own opinions which smartphone models and tablet models are :

1 ) The easiest to root and install roms
2) Have the least unexpected problems during the update process
3) Operate in a stable fashion when a stable release ROM is loaded. (I am not talking about nightlies, but fully tested ROMS.)


----------



## android1288 (May 15, 2015)

Lenovo p70 or htc 626g?????

Sent from my XT1068 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mariustma (May 16, 2015)

Budget 350 euro

1. dimensions 140.0 x 72.0 x 9.0 mm 
2. screen 5 inch +/- , 1080p
3. good batery
4. ram 2gb
5. good camera with optical/digital image stabilization

Find something better than lg g2 ?


----------



## Saideep Naik (May 16, 2015)

*New phone buying issues!!*

Hey guys i am planning to buy a new phone. My budget is 20k, I have shortlisted some phone..
1) Oneplus One
2) Xioami Mi4
3) Asus Zenfone
if u got any gud suggestion plz tell me
I am a student and i love gaming and watching videos, and hearing songs!!!

Hope i get a good suggestion!!!


----------



## Droid2drummer (May 16, 2015)

Saideep Naik said:


> Hey guys i am planning to buy a new phone. My budget is 20k, I have shortlisted some phone..
> 1) Oneplus One
> 2) Xioami Mi4
> 3) Asus Zenfone
> ...

Click to collapse



Idol 3. Alcatel

Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Hannah Stern (May 16, 2015)

*XDA Suggestion Thread*



mikbe said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/teclast-x98-air-3g-tablet-9-7-2048x1536-t2913035
> 
> Over 8000 post of problems, ROMS and experiences and still no dedicated forum? The first real dual OS tablet deserves it's own!

Click to collapse



You can Post this request here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1987254
Hope this helped 

---------- Post added at 21:44 ---------- Previous post was at 21:24 ----------




mariustma said:


> Budget 350 euro
> 
> 
> Dimensions: 140.0 x 72.0 x 9.0 mm
> ...

Click to collapse



Digital Image Stabilization is now Standard on every phone, but i think, OIS is really neccesary.

Please give *more accurate* information:

Has it to be Waterproof?
Must the battery be Removable?
Is 5.5 Inch Still OK for you?
Is MicroSD, Radio, DualSIM and Physical Shutter Button nessecary for you?
Are 1440p-Screens also OK?

My Current Suggestions *are*:

LG G3

5.5-Inch 1440p-Screen (FullHD is 1080p) with high Pixel Density and IPS-LCD Technology
Micro SD + Replacable Battery
Superior-Camera with 2-Axis OIS (LG G4 has 3 Axis.)
Laser-AF-Camera for faster AutoFocus.
Good Processing Power
RAM:
For 16 GB Version: *2 GB Ram*
For 32 GB Version: *3 GB Ram.*





Samsung Galaxy S5

2 GB RAM
1080p 5.1"-Super-AMOLED-Screen 
Water-Resistant
Camera is OK, has Digital but no Optical Image Stabilisation. + 4K-Recording
MicroSD is also on Board
Battery is OK and Replacable. 2800 mAh.
Very Robust

Sony Xperia Z1 or Z2:

High Processing Performance
Camera has good Digital Image Stabilisation but no Optical IS.
Z2: 4K Video Recording (but Quality of 4K isn't very good.)
aprx. 5 Inch FullHD-Screen with Bravia Engine 3.
Waterproof
But Battery isn't replacable
Z1: 2GB Ram and Z2: 3 GB RAM
MicroSD


Also Take a Look at:

LG G3 *S*
Galaxy *S5 Mini* (4.6 Inch)
Galaxy *S4* (got very Cheap and has 5 Inch Screen but no OIS-Camra, battery runtime is superior on Android Jelly Bean 4.3.)
HTC *One M7 *(OIS Camera but no MicroSD. Battery Runtime is Avarage.)
Sony Xperia Z - lower than average Battery Runtime but quite cheap and OK.


 If you still have Questions left or want other phone suggetions, ask me anytime you want. Feel free, i am not dangerous  .

Please Note:
This thread isn't *ONLY* for Smartphones, but also for every type of electronical device... ​


----------



## supermilleno (May 16, 2015)

*Nubia Z9 Max vs Le 1 Pro*

*don't need 150 / 50 speeds; im doing fine with HSPA+* on my Nexus 5 but my parents want a smartphone too so I thought I would give them my Nexus 5 and get one of these bad boiz. The problem is I don't know if these things make a difference:

-3GB RAM vs 4GB RAM
-GPU clock speeds are a tiny bit higher on the le 1 pro
-Le 1 has no gorilla glass? instant crack on impact?
-1080p vs 1440p (I have a 1440p QNIX monitor and I love it but idk if it makes a difference on a phone)
*-Found a stock android rom for the z9 but I can't find one for the le 1 pro.*
-sound cards on these things?

aparently im new so I can't make url links to vopmart ;-;
Thx 4 da helpz

budget is around 500 usd; idc about cameras but I would love a good sound card and a nice screen as well as a snapdragon processor cuz of dat op gpu


----------



## mariustma (May 16, 2015)

Has it to be Waterproof? It doesn't matter
Must the battery be Removable? It doesn't matter
Is 5.5 Inch Still OK for you? No too big, i'm looking something with 4,9-5,2 inch
Is MicroSD, Radio, DualSIM and Physical Shutter Button nessecary for you? It doesn't matter
Are 1440p-Screens also OK? yes it is ok

LG G3 - too big
Sony Xperia Z1 or Z2 - too big
Samsung Galaxy S5 - it is a solution but is 400 euro in Romania
LG G3 S - I do not find better than lg lg2, maybe i am wrong
Galaxy S5 Mini - small display, I'm looking something with 5 inch
Galaxy S4 - it is a solution but I do not find better than lg lg2, maybe i am wrong
HTC One - interesting but I'm looking something with 5 inch display, now a have s2
Sony Xperia Z - interesting but OS stayed to 4.4.4 ?

Dimensions are important for me, 142.0 x 72.0 x 9.0 mm maximum

Thanks for recommendations, I'll go to see them in store


----------



## Duck86 (May 17, 2015)

nifty_mats said:


> Hi guys wanna buy a 4.5-5 inch android fone under Rs.13,000/- for my dad. Suggest the best one.
> 
> Right now I'm thinking about:
> 1. Sony E4g 4.7 inch,
> ...

Click to collapse





Tarts5 said:


> I would add LG G2 mini to that list.  But I myself would be very intrested in finding which of these does the community recommend

Click to collapse



Personally, I'd be going for the moto e. No question.

Sent from my Moto G XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## purplepizza (May 17, 2015)

Duck86 said:


> Personally, I'd be going for the moto e. No question.

Click to collapse



The price is right.  All specs look good with exception of RAM.  Is there much lag or performance issues with only 1GB of RAM?


----------



## Duck86 (May 17, 2015)

purplepizza said:


> The price is right.  All specs look good with exception of RAM.  Is there much lag or performance issues with only 1GB of RAM?

Click to collapse



I haven't used the new moto e myself, but i own a moto g 2014. That has 1gb ram too and I have had no lag issues at all. I like Motorola phones at the moment, I like their philosophy, build quality and reliability. Why not head over to the xda moto e section and see what people there are saying about the device?

Sent from my Moto G XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## ca12bon (May 17, 2015)

*Looking for the perfect tablet that won't break the bank*

Hi XDA, I'm looking for an Android tablet (used) that has the following requirements:

- 8.3" screen or larger
- preferably high PPI (<270), such as Galaxy Tab 8.4 or Gpad 8.3
- external micro SD slot
- "decent" battery, something above 4500mah should do
- MOST IMPORTANT requirement: Needs to be smooth as silk. I recently bought a Dell Venue 7 Android tablet and the lag on Chrome Browser was horrible. The machine felt very slow, for whatever I wanted to do. As an FYI, when I owned a Sony Xperia Z2 cellphone, there was no lag whatsoever.


I am looking at the following:
1. LG G-pad, which I can pick up used for around $120-$170 (I live in Korea so they're a bit cheaper than other countries)
2. Samsung Galaxy Tab 8.4, around $240 used
3. Sony Xperia Z2 tablet, around $240 used
4. Other recommendations?


I have an iphone 6, and a Macbook at work, PC at home so my tablet needs to be an Android  I really need something that allows external memory, a nice screen, and has to be smooth like an Ipad.

Thank you,
J


----------



## DJ SNap (May 17, 2015)

Hi! 
I'm looking for exchange for my S2. I also have S5 (I have two phones - dual sim is not an option).
I done some research and I found couple of interesting models that will be good for me. 

And here comes the list:
- HTC One M8
- HTC One M8s
- LG G3
- Xperia Z2
- Xperia Z3  (only if I find bargain price)

Want I want is - a lot of mods (as possible). 2GB RAM minimum, LTE, microSD Slot or minimum 32GB of internal memory. Rest I think does not matter that much at this. Maybe battery life - 1-2 days will be ok.

Which from the list will u recommend and why? 
Maybe u can recommend one outside the list?


----------



## Hannah Stern (May 17, 2015)

supermilleno said:


> *don't need 150 / 50 speeds; im doing fine with HSPA+* on my Nexus 5 but my parents want a smartphone too so I thought I would give them my Nexus 5 and get one of these bad boiz. The problem is I don't know if these things make a difference:
> 
> -3GB RAM vs 4GB RAM
> -GPU clock speeds are a tiny bit higher on the le 1 pro
> ...

Click to collapse



4 GB Ram? This is very rare today, but in one year, it is standard.




mariustma said:


> *Has it to be Waterproof?* It doesn't matter
> *Must the battery be Removable?* It doesn't matter
> *Is 5.5 Inch Still OK for you?* No too big, i'm looking something with 4,9-5,2 inch
> *Is MicroSD, Radio, DualSIM and Physical Shutter Button nessecary for you? It *doesn't matter
> ...

Click to collapse




Please QUOTE my posts or MENTION me by typing "@Hannah Stern" in your posts, if you want to reply to me, otherways i might accidently don't see your post.

S4 Over G2:

Replacable Battery
Battery Runtime
More UI Features
Air Gestures
Better Graphical Processing Power

G2 over S4

[email protected] Recording 
OIS Camera
Slightly Better Processing Power

But More Listed advantages don't actually proof, that the phone is better, just what you like more about the Phone.

Also Compare Phones on PhoneArena and GSMArena.


About Xperia Z: Also not as good as S4 in Many Areas, but Android KitKat 4.4.2 is very Bogus.



*Galaxy S3:* Very Cheap, 4.7 Inch, was Samsungs 2012 Flagship before Note 2 came. (CAUTION: AVOID/BE AWARE OF S3 NEO) but not as good as G2 and S4.

The Best i can Recommend you is S4, S4 (5 Inch) and Xperia Z2.
Wait until they get cheaper.

But also look in the Tech-Store, how you like the User-Interfaces of the Phone.
TouchWiz is very good, but Sonys Xperia UI requires you a small amount of time to get used to it.

I hope this helped 
All the best + Have a nice day


----------



## Greydesk (May 18, 2015)

*Manufacturer Recommendation?*

Hi all,
Wow, 700+ pages, too much to read and most of it now out of date so I'm asking a general question instead.
I'm in the market for a new Tablet and I'm looking at the different Chinese manufacturers. I've looked at Cube, Pipo, Onda and Teclast, among others. I currently have THL W200S phone that I'm happy with but I'm not liking the lack of updates, of any sort, from THL, so here's my question:
Based on your experiences, which Chinese manufacturer continues to support their devices the longest? I'm looking at things like ROM updates (to fix problems) and Android version increases (Kitkat to Lollipop).

Thanks!


----------



## Hannah Stern (May 18, 2015)

*Some random Information.....*

Another good Recommendation @mariustma is the Galaxy S4 GT-i950*6*.

Advantages over normal i9505:


Faster LTE-Speed (LTE-A aka LTE+)
2,3 GHz Quad-Core Snapdragon 800 (as known from the Galaxy Note 3)  instead of 1.9 GHz Snapdragon S600



Theoretically it can Record 4K: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2711239

But don't Upgrade to Android 4.4.2 or 5.0 becuase of:

Some disadvantages mentioned right *here*
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=56548111&postcount=8
 http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/help/how-to-fix-kitkat-disadvantages-t2888315
 Uglier User-interface


The i9506 is also a little bit faster.
If you buy a Phone, i recommend a 32-GB (or Higher) Version, because of this:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/help/downloading-installing-apps-directly-to-t2994729
If you still have Questions left, feel free asking me anytime.you want.


----------



## mariustma (May 18, 2015)

@Hannah Stern thanks for recommendations, will choose between lg g2 galaxy s4 and galaxy s5, probably choose s5 if wait one,two month


----------



## geeta93 (May 18, 2015)

Meizu M1 Note or lenovo a7000
which 1 to buy?
is meizu trustworthy brand?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## supermilleno (May 19, 2015)

geeta93 said:


> Meizu M1 Note or lenovo a7000
> which 1 to buy?
> is meizu trustworthy brand?

Click to collapse



If you HAD to pick between these two, the meizu has a 1080p screen (vs 720p) and a slightly faster processor.


----------



## Miayam (May 19, 2015)

Now I'd like to change my phone. Because the samsung device I using is so slow and crashed many times. But I'm not sure which to choose, iPhone 6 or iPhone 6s? Or others?


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 19, 2015)

Miayam said:


> Now I'd like to change my phone. Because the samsung device I using is so slow and crashed many times. But I'm not sure which to choose, iPhone 6 or iPhone 6s? Or others?

Click to collapse



Don't go to the dark side, mate. Wait and see how the new nexus 5 will be 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (May 19, 2015)

Miayam said:


> Now I'd like to change my phone. Because the samsung device I using is so slow and crashed many times. But I'm not sure which to choose, iPhone 6 or iPhone 6s? Or others?

Click to collapse



Wrong forum to ask this question. But if you're set on iCrap, wait for the 6s. Should be around September, or October when the lines outside shorten. Rumor is the 6s/6s+ will have 2GB RAM instead of 1, but who knows if this will even matter since iOS doesn't support proper multi-tasking anyway. Maybe they'll even bump the MP of the cameras to something that isn't 5 years old. Or whatever incremental improvements they'll institute over the current model because iSheep will happily re-spend their money on minor improvements that Apple could easily have made in older devices but held back on because they know iDiots will gobble up the offal they're fed.


----------



## daringraj (May 19, 2015)

Canvas nitro or canvas nitro 2

 Sent from my Micromax A104 using XDA Forums PRO


----------



## robertblekman (May 19, 2015)

Ofcoirse the one plus one. Outstanding features for the price range a beautiful phone woth a 5+" screen. I dont know the exact inches of the screen but it is far big enough.
I would say buy the one plus one
:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA mobile app


----------



## spiceweasel_aut (May 19, 2015)

What's the loudest phone (headphone jack) on the market atm?


----------



## NOOK!E (May 20, 2015)

spiceweasel_aut said:


> What's the loudest phone (headphone jack) on the market atm?

Click to collapse



The HTC One M8 is one of the loudest, for sure.


----------



## Tarts5 (May 21, 2015)

Hey guys, what would you get in these price categories:

Phone for MAX 300EUR (Thats means LG G2  for example in Estonia)
Phone for MAX 180EUR (Thats means Xiaomi Redmi 2  for example in Estonia)

Specs:
-max size about 140x72x10mm
-decent battery
-bang for buck, pure performance over "neat" features


----------



## surfmadpig (May 22, 2015)

I currently have a Samsung galaxy s4 mini, but it's about to die. I'm looking for recommendations for a new phone.

Specs I'm after in order of importance:

Battery life
Fast (at least 1,8 GHz processor)
Small height and design (5 inch screen max, ideally less)
LED notification light
Ideally, reliable custom ROMs.
Ideally, replaceable battery.

Other specs are not important.

Please help me out - the web hasn't been helpful, as most reviews and comparisons set other priorities than my own.


----------



## NOOK!E (May 22, 2015)

surfmadpig said:


> I currently have a Samsung galaxy s4 mini, but it's about to die. I'm looking for recommendations for a new phone.
> 
> Specs I'm after in order of importance:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The OnePlus One is everything you're looking for, except the screen is a half inch too long (5.5"). I don't know how much half an inch matters to you, though...


----------



## fBx (May 22, 2015)

*Cheap phone as a backup*

Hi there,
so recently my One M8 had to be repaired and I was stuck for days with an unbelievably slow xperia active from a friend. I thought, well if any day I could need a replacement phone, as backup say for parties of just when I don't want to take the M8, what would I get? I would like it to be around iphone-4-size and easy to unlock and flash with cyanogenmod resp. still updated with new cyanogenmod versions. It should just run somewhat fluently and have a bit internal storage for the most important apps. What would you recommend?
First thing that came to my mind was a used galaxy s2. still a bit too expensive for my needs.


----------



## Planterz (May 22, 2015)

surfmadpig said:


> I currently have a Samsung galaxy s4 mini, but it's about to die. I'm looking for recommendations for a new phone.
> 
> Specs I'm after in order of importance:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Full size S4 fits the bill. It's a bit aged, but still capable, and much better than the S4 Mini. Lots of both custom AOSP and customized TouchWiz ROMs available. If you can live without NFC, pop in a Zerolemon 3000mAh battery for 15% more juice than the stock 2600mAh battery.


----------



## surfmadpig (May 23, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> The OnePlus One is everything you're looking for, except the screen is a half inch too long (5.5"). I don't know how much half an inch matters to you, though...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the suggestion. 

Half an inch matters a lot, I'm afraid. 
I guess my post wasn't clear enough: 5 inches is already a compromise. I'd ideally want no more than 4.5". I just know there aren't many good small phones out there to choose from.


----------



## extrem0 (May 23, 2015)

surfmadpig said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> Half an inch matters a lot, I'm afraid.
> I guess my post wasn't clear enough: 5 inches is already a compromise. I'd ideally want no more than 4.5". I just know there aren't many good small phones out there to choose from.

Click to collapse



Maybe Z3 compact? Or LG G2.


----------



## Hannah Stern (May 23, 2015)

Miayam said:


> Now I'd like to change my phone. Because the samsung device I using is so slow and crashed many times. But I'm not sure which to choose, iPhone 6 or iPhone 6s? Or others?

Click to collapse



Which do YOU like more? iPhone or Android? Test the devices at the Tech-Shops.

But if you're ready to pay for 6s wit Force-Touch, why not?

Which Device do you have? Maybe Upgrading to a newer Samsung is OK?




robertblekman said:


> Ofcoirse the one plus one. Outstanding features for the price range a beautiful phone woth a 5+" screen. I dont know the exact inches of the screen but it is far big enough.
> I would say buy the one plus one
> :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA mobile app

Click to collapse



Who are you talking to? Please *quote* or type @username, if you want somebody to read your Post.



surfmadpig said:


> I currently have a Samsung galaxy S4 mini, but it's about to die. I'm looking for recommendations for a new phone.
> 
> Specs I'm after in order of importance:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow, you mentioned many specifications. Higher sucess rate in this thread for you.

Maybe your S4 Mini just died because of the bogus Android KitKat?


The best thing that comes to my mind, is the normal Galaxy S4.
* 1.9 GHz Quad Core (2,3 GHz in GT-i9506)
* 16/32 GB Internal Storage (i recommend 32 GB.)
* Replacable Battery
* TouchWiz UI as known from S4 Mini
* LED-Notification Light in RGB-Colours (Colours can be Mixed up.)
* Do not Upgrade to KitKat (bogus) or Lollypop (Ugly UI)

How much do you want to pay?


----------



## Dexcellium (May 24, 2015)

Hello guys , well as the topic says I would like to buy a phone.
So the specs are a bit complicated : 
3-4 GB of ram
At least 32gb ROM 
A good Qualcomm which doesn't have heating problem or a very good mediatek
And a very good battery life .
Also only Chinese brands ( except meizu, miui , elephone jyayu )
Budget : 500 dollars max 
Smart phones that I'm interested : 
Huawei honor 6+ ( battery life is good though ? ) , or the IUNI U3 

If somebody finds something good ( because yes since 2 weeks I browse every Chinese brand ) I would be eternally grateful.


----------



## Hannah Stern (May 24, 2015)

Dexcellium said:


> Hello guys , well as the topic says I would like to buy a phone.
> So the specs are a bit complicated :
> 3-4 GB of ram
> At least 32gb ROM
> ...

Click to collapse





> So the specs are a bit complicated :

Click to collapse



It's actually better to post more Complicated Specifications here...⁖ 


Oppo is also Chinese.
The Oppo Find 7 is good for you, i think.

3 GB RAM
High Processing Power
Pretty Camera
Chinese
Multilingual Support
5.5 Inch 1440p-Screen


----------



## Dexcellium (May 24, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> It's actually better to post more Complicated Specifications here...⁖
> 
> 
> Oppo is also Chinese.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your suggestion, but the Oppo I saw like tons of tests where the battery life was a big negative point, like on my Meizu MX3  ( which can last 5 hours on video playback for ex) 

And the complicated part here, it's just to find a powerful smartphone with a very good battery life, that's the problem


----------



## Hannah Stern (May 24, 2015)

Dexcellium said:


> Thanks for your suggestion, but the Oppo I saw like tons of tests where the battery life was a big negative point, like on my Meizu MX3  ( which can last 5 hours on video playback for ex)
> 
> And the complicated part here, it's just to find a powerful smartphone with a very good battery life, that's the problem

Click to collapse



Well, my knowledge tells me, that the Battery Runtime is actually very good.
Look at your preferred Phones on GSMArena If you want, also read some reviews.

Oppo's Battery also charges extremely fast...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## JimmyRay (May 25, 2015)

*Upgrade from Xperia Ray: Xperia Z3 Compact, or something else?*

Hello folks,

I am considering upgrading from my 2011 Xperia Ray to a more modern (i.e. powerful) phone, while retaining a small form factory.
I am currently using mikeioannina's LegaxyXperia (alternating between CM11 and CM12.1) and am amazed that this old device is able to run the latest OS.

I love the small, compact size of the Ray, but the 2011-era single core CPU is showing its age.
If Sony released an Xperia Ray 2 with updated specs and a slightly larger display, I would probably buy it tomorrow.
However, this seems unlikely to happen, so I believe the closest I can get to a modern phone within a relatively small size is the Z3 Compact.

However, perhaps there is something else out there (a little smaller?), still with reasonably good specs?
A few Chinese phones have caught my eye, however they typically run stock Android 4.4.  Having used CM11/CM12.1, I feel I would many of the features of AOSP, so would also like an active rom development community - this is one of the positives of the Sony phones.

Thank you in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## ssar23 (May 25, 2015)

Hi,

Some interesting and helpful info in this and other XDA Android phone threads, thanks to all the contributors!

My own old faithful rooted SGS GT-I9000 has been struggling for years now, but still going ok!
(Rom Kitchen [email protected] kernel, LauncherPro, custom ROM installed Feb 2012)

One of the best features we've enjoyed is the Navigon GPS driving navigation it uses.
Haven't really used google maps directions navigation much, I guess it's ok?
I'm hoping whatever navigation app may come with a new non-Samsung device will perform reasonably well.

Am looking at 2 new unlocked Android phones, 1 for myself & 1 for my +1, each unit:
- ~AUD$250-$300
- Outright
- 16GB Storage
- 2GB RAM
- Reasonable CPU
- Reasonable screen size & quality, good resolution
- 4g (to use on the Optus network here in Aust., post-paid SIM)
- Reasonable GPS
- OK Camera, stabilization features & such a bonus but not overly concerned
- Will be using as phone/sms, internet access via ¾g & wifi, GPS navigation, photos & vids


Personally, would love a brand new Galaxy S6 Edge or Note, but they are waaay out of our price range.

Thoughts?

---

Edit: Expanded specs. Those Zenphones seem tempting..

---

- Asus Zenfone 2 ZE550ML
Storage: 16GB
RAM: 2GB
Screen: 5.5" IPS GorillaGlass3 1280x720
Dimensions: 152.5 x 77.2 x 10.9 mm
Wt: 170 g
OS: Android 5.0
Dual SIM 4G
CPU: Intel® Atom™ Quad Core Z3560 (1.8GHz)
GPU: PowerVR G6430
Radio: FM
Cameras: Rear 13MP, Front 5MP, Geo-tagging, touch focus, face detection, panorama, HDR
Connectivity: MicroUSB 2.0
Battery: Non-removable
- White eBay $279

- Asus Zenfone 2 ZE551ML
Storage: 32GB
RAM: 2GB,
Screen: 5.5" IPS GorillaGlass3 1920x1080
Dimensions: 152.5 x 77.2 x 10.9 mm
Wt: 170 g
OS: Android 5.0
Dual SIM 4G
CPU: Intel® Atom™ Quad Core Z3560 (1.8GHz)
GPU: PowerVR G6430
Radio: FM
Cameras: Rear 13MP, Front 5MP, Geo-tagging, touch focus, face detection, panorama, HDR
Connectivity: MicroUSB 2.0
Battery: Non-removable
- Gray eBay $339

- ZTE Blade S6
Storage: 16GB
RAM: 2GB
Screen: 5" IPS 1280x720
Dimensions: 144 x 70.7 x 7.7 mm
Wt: 134 g
OS: Android 5.0
Dual SIM 4G * May not work with our Optus 4G? "Band LTE: B1/B3/B7/B8/B20, UMTS: 900/2100MHz, GSM: 850/900/1800/1900"
CPU: Qualcomm MSM8939 Snapdragon 615, Quad-core 1.7 GHz Cortex-A53 & Quad-core 1.0 GHz Cortex-A53
GPU: Adreno 405
Radio: FM
Cameras: Rear 13MP, Front 5MP, Geo-tagging, touch focus, face detection
Connectivity: MicroUSB 2.0
Battery: Non-removable
- White JBHiFi $297

- Lenovo K3 Note
Storage: 16GB
RAM:2GB
Screen: 5.5" IPS 1920x1080
Dimensions: 76.2 x 152.6 x 7.99 mm
Wt: 150 g
OS: Android 5.0
Dual SIM 4G
CPU: Mediatek MT6752 ARM Cortex-A53 Octa-core 1.7 GHz
GPU: ARM Mali-T760 MP2 Dual-core 700 MHz
Radio: FM
Cameras: Rear 13MP, Front 5MP, Geo-tagging, touch focus, face detection, HDR, panorama
Connectivity: MicroUSB 2.0
- White eBay $255

- Kogan Agora 4G+
Storage: 16GB
RAM: 2GB
Screen: 5" IPS Tempered Glass 1280x720
Dimensions 143 x 73 x 9 mm
OS: Android 4.4
CPU: ARM Cortex A7 Quad-core 1.2GHz
GPU: Adreno 305
Cameras: Rear 13MP, Front 2MP
- Black kogan.com $279

---


----------



## walker5538 (May 25, 2015)

*Phone Camera Similar to Zoom Xenon Flash*

I currently have the Samsung Galaxy S4 Zoom. I LOVE the xenon flash, as it takes amazing pictures. I have 2 toddlers on the move and it's important that I can "freeze frame" the moment because they won't stay still to take a picture most of the time. My question is... are there any LED flash phones out there that can achieve this same result? My Zoom seems to be eating up batteries for some reason, so I'm looking for my next phone. Should I go with the K Zoom, or something else? One problem I have run into is when I have issues with my Zoom, it's hard to find answers because almost nobody has the phone. It would be nice to have a more "mainstream" phone. One other phone I've been looking at is the Z3 compact, but I don't know if it can compare to the camera I have now.  

Do you think the Z3 compact can "freeze frame" like my xenon flash now? 

Any other phone suggestions would be greatly appreciated! 
Thanks!!


----------



## Hannah Stern (May 25, 2015)

*JimmyRay: Phone*



JimmyRay said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hello, Jimmy 


Is the Z3 Compact OK for you?

Advantages

Extremely High Processing Power with Quad-Core (2.5 GHz Snapdragon 801)
4K-Video Recording
[email protected] Video Recording
[email protected] Slow-Motion-?
Bright Screen
Very Robust
Water-Resistant
Physical Shutter Button with Quick Launch
Camera is OK.
Good Loudspeaker+Sound Quality
Good Graphics-Card
Fast Boot/Startup
MicroSD-Cards

Other
* Glass+Metal-Body
* HD-720p-Screen

Disadvantages

Non-Removable Battery
Not the Best User Interface

Alternatives

Galaxy Alpha (Removable Battery but no MicroSD)
Galaxy S5 Mini (Much Lower Specifications but also OK.) (No 4k)
Galaxy S4 Mini (Maximum Power in Minimum Size)
HTC One Mini 2
LG G3 S

Avoid
* S3 Mini
* HTC One Mini 1
* Galaxy A3 and A5
* Galaxy S6


If those phones i mentioned aren't OK, please answer me:

What's your preferred Screen Size
Is MicroSD and Waterproofity Neccesary?
Must the Battery be Replacable?
Is a Physical Shutter Button Important?
How Important is the Screen?
How Important is Battery Runtime?
How Important is the Camera?
Must the Camera-Flashlight be bright?
Must the Speakers be good?
What is the Maximum Price, that you'd like to pay?


---------- Post added at 17:13 ---------- Previous post was at 17:11 ----------

Also See:
Ƶ3 vs Alpha

---------- Post added at 17:23 ---------- Previous post was at 17:13 ----------




walker5538 said:


> I currently have the Samsung Galaxy S4 Zoom. I LOVE the xenon flash, as it takes amazing pictures. I have 2 toddlers on the move and it's important that I can "freeze frame" the moment because they won't stay still to take a picture most of the time. My question is... are there any LED flash phones out there that can achieve this same result? My Zoom seems to be eating up batteries for some reason, so I'm looking for my next phone. Should I go with the K Zoom, or something else? One problem I have run into is when I have issues with my Zoom, it's hard to find answers because almost nobody has the phone. It would be nice to have a more "mainstream" phone. One other phone I've been looking at is the Z3 compact, but I don't know if it can compare to the camera I have now.
> 
> Do you think the Z3 compact can "freeze frame" like my xenon flash now?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



S4 Zoom over Z3c

Optical Image Stabilisation
Camera Grip
Stative-Support (no Longer in K Zoom)
Manual Camera Settings
10x Optical Zoom
More Camera Features (but Z3c also has very much.)
Zoom Ring (not in K Zoom)
xEnon-Flash

Z3c over S4z

Waterproofity
Better Picture Quality at the Edges
ISO 12800
4K Video Rec + [email protected]
Faster Camera Speed
Fast Burstshot
More Robust
HDR-Video

Both

Good Camera UI
1/2.3"-Sensor
Picture-Quality above Average
Many Camera Features
Average Low-Light Performance
Video Stabilisation (Z3 has Digital Stabilisation for Photos and Videos) (Sony calls it SteadyShot)
LED-Flash used as AutoFocus-support-light
Same Screeen Resolution with Average Pixel Density
*Physical Shutter Button*


----------



## AxelBlade (May 25, 2015)

*2 tablets*

Hi everyone!

I want to buy a tablet because i will be traveling a lot this year. 

I'm between the *Nvidia Shield Tablet* and the "slightly" old *Google Nexus 7* (2013). 

Both are beasts but cannot decide between one of them. I'd use it for business and to play videogames. I know the nvidia shield it's meant to be used to gaming but still...

I found the *Google nexus 7 at 150€* (125€ with a 25€ discount coupon at second hand) and that makes it really a tempting choice vs the *Nvidia shield tablet at 299€*.

I need advice! 

Thx in advance guys!


----------



## JimmyRay (May 26, 2015)

Hello Hannah,

Thank you for your highly detailed response - you raise a number of great points...there are lots of things to consider!
I will check the phones you suggest a little later.  For the time being, to answer your follow-up questions:



Hannah Stern said:


> What's your preferred Screen Size

Click to collapse



4.0", but a little more is okay, provided the bezel is small.



Hannah Stern said:


> Is MicroSD and Waterproofity Neccesary?

Click to collapse



MicroSD is important, I believe.  Water proofing is a low priority for me.



Hannah Stern said:


> Must the Battery be Replacable?

Click to collapse



Not necessarily.



Hannah Stern said:


> Is a Physical Shutter Button Important?

Click to collapse



No.



Hannah Stern said:


> How Important is the Screen?

Click to collapse



A crisp, clear screen is important.  As I mentioned earlier, the size should be approximately 4.0".



Hannah Stern said:


> How Important is Battery Runtime?

Click to collapse



I currently get around 2~3 days of standby time on my Xperia Ray, depending on usage.
I assume a more modern device should exceed this easily.



Hannah Stern said:


> How Important is the Camera?
> Must the Camera-Flashlight be bright?

Click to collapse



The camera should be on par with an iPhone.
The flash is useful also for use as a flashlight.



Hannah Stern said:


> Must the Speakers be good?

Click to collapse



Not important - as long as I can hear the other person and audio in videos.
For music, I will use earphones.



Hannah Stern said:


> What is the Maximum Price, that you'd like to pay?

Click to collapse



$250~$300

Just to clarify my main priorities:
- Size and weight.  I love the compact form of my Xperia.  To be honest, perhaps the Z3 Compact may be a little too big.
Ideally, I would love to have an iPhone 5-sized/weighted device capable of running Android.  The other priority is strong support among CM developers, again I have been spoiled by the excellent LegacyXperia development team.

Many thanks again!
Jimmy


----------



## Hannah Stern (May 26, 2015)

@JimmyRay:
The best, i can recommend you, is the S4 Mini:

Good 4.3-Inch Screen
Good Multitasking and Battery RUntime
Robust
Good Camera (Quality is as good as iPhone, Speed is just average.)
FullHD-Video Recording with 6-Megapixel Still Images, but no Video Stabilisation.
Camera Flash + Torch + Video-Torch
Replacable Battery
But not Water-Resistant
No Physical Shutter Button
Cheaper than $250

There's also the S5 Mini:

Price is around $270
Robust and Waterproof
Replacable Battery
HD-Amoled-Screen
Processing Power as good as Galaxy S3

The Z3 Compact is better but,

Not Replacable Battery
Too expensive.

Also take a look at the LG G3 S.
S5 Mini is as big as Z3 Compact, so why not take S4 Mini or Alpha?
> Alpha has no MicroSD, but the Battery is replacable, and the Processing Power is extremely Strong. It's also super robust‼

*I hope this helped.*


----------



## SidCounter (May 26, 2015)

*UMI emax*

Hi, nooby here preparing to buy first android phone.
I pre-orderd a UMI emax as its got a brilliant price tag, and its comes rooted with rootjoy. Now I spent several hours reading into custom ROMs and how you can build an AOSP rom from source if you got the right device tree and such but its overwhelming me atm.
My main concern if its going to run popular ROMs or not? UMI says they going to roll lollipop on it but they said that to the hammer (their previous phone) and they still working on it. I would be completely fine with lollipop.
I learn IT and can program to a fair enough level so if not too hard workarounds are available then I am up for that. (I am not looking for work around in this thread just advice on it, if its even possible)
I can still cancel my order so I am looking for general advice on these kinda devices.  General UMI experiences or any other graymarket chines phone experiences.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## revan17 (May 26, 2015)

Hey all, my GF just broke her phone which, naturally  , means I'm passing on my cherished and looked after LG G2 to her and I am buying a new phone.

My options are:

LG G Flex 2
LG G3
HTC One M8
Xperia Z3 Compact

I'm really undecided. I love everything about my G2 except the UI. I really like the Sense UI but I'm concerned about the camera and having owned the G2 for 18 months, I'm accustomed to great battery life. G3 is an option but I'm sceptic about the QHD screen and the 3000mah battery... I've read the G Flex 2 is lagging a lot so I don't think I'm gonna go that route. Z3 is an interesting option, however, I'm concerned over the screen reduction...I don't know will I get used to it. 

Thoughts? All in all which phone do you consider the best path?


----------



## Hannah Stern (May 26, 2015)

*Phone Suggestion.*



revan17 said:


> Hey all, my GF just broke her phone which, naturally  , means I'm passing on my cherished and looked after LG G2 to her and I am buying a new phone.
> 
> My options are:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HD-720p isn't actually bad for a 4.6-Inch Screen. Remember the "BEST SMARTPHONE" (Galaxy S3)? Everybody wanted to have it in 2012, but then the Note Two Came.

You gave her your phone? Oh, well that's pretty sweet of you. 

You don't have to be sceptic about the QHD-Screen. What's so bad about it?
(Don't confuse *Q*HD with *q*HD.) 

QHD=1440p=2560x1440 
qHD=540x960=540p.

And 3000 mAh is pretty much OK. The darling Galaxy S3, which everybody wanted to have in 2012(remember?), has (only) 2100 mAh, and is still OK.

I don't really think, the G Flex 2 laggs. It's got the Snapdragon 810!

What is important for you?

Which Screen Size do you prefer?
Is MicroSD duty?
and Physical Shutter Button
...and Replacable Battery
And Waterproofity
What is more Important for you? (Camera, Battery, Screen, ...)
Are there any other specifications, that the phone MUST have?
What do you want it for?
How much do you like to pay for your phone?
Which manufacturer do you prefer?


---------- Post added at 21:03 ---------- Previous post was at 21:01 ----------

* Which phone did your Girlfriend have?


----------



## HelicanV (May 26, 2015)

*Verizon Note 2; Looking for Something Similar with Caveats*

I like the size of the Note 2 and 3, but own the Verizon SCH-i605 in 4.4.2 and it won't root, period. I have tried tutorials here, Kingo, others, no luck.

I am looking for something similar in size, newer in technology and simple to root. 

Manufacturer and model are all open for consideration though I have looked into the Nexus 6 and was left twitterpated! though it was too expensive.

What do ya'll think?

- H


----------



## kidanime3d (May 26, 2015)

*LG G 8.3 or Lenovo Yoga Tablet 2 8*

I have had my LG G pad 8.3 for about a year now however the issue of battery life is bothering me, it can only muster around 5.5 hours screen on time.  

The Lenovo Yoga Tablet 2 8 has been tested by phonearena and gsmarena to get 10 hours+.  Do you think this will be an okay upgrade?  I do not game on my tablet, it is primarily for movie watching and browsing the internet during long commutes.


----------



## Absoluttalent (May 27, 2015)

Hello everyone. 

I was informed by my carrier (VM) that they will be discontinuing their 4g Wimax soon, and since my current phone uses that, I will be affected. 

I am currently on a rooted Galaxy 2/epic 4g touch with Virgin Mobile. I loved this phone for what I used it for. Not a power user, but I liked being able to play a game here or there and access internet/emails on the go. 
Since it has been somewhat flakey lately, with some random freezing and reboots. I am faced with a tough decision. Should I do a factory reset, maybe jump up to CM11 from this stock ICS 4.0.4 to get a few more months life out of it, or should I go with a LG Volt 4g LTE?
Spec wise they seem similar. But for being a 4 year old phone, I figured the Galaxy would be farther away from the Volt in terms of performance. Or am I looking at the wrong info?

Truthfully, I was hoping to hold out for VM to get a Galaxy 6, and when the 5 drops in price, i would get a 5. But i dont see that happening anytime soon. 

So out of VMs offerings, is the LG volt the best upgrade for me?
Or am I better off sticking with a cleaned up S2?
Or.... 3rd option: Should I spend a little more and buy a Galaxy 3 from amazon?


----------



## hamza.gamerx (May 27, 2015)

Hello guys... I want some suggestions for buying a new phone... 
It must be nearly $200
Screen not bigger than 5.0 in
Octacore is preferred... 
Companies in my countries are limited so i m gonna tell u
Sony, samsung,huawei,lenovo,Qmobile(local brand),oppo

Sent from my QMobile LT250 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (May 27, 2015)

kidanime3d said:


> I have had my LG G pad 8.3 for about a year now however the issue of battery life is bothering me, it can only muster around 5.5 hours screen on time.
> 
> The Lenovo Yoga Tablet 2 8 has been tested by phonearena and gsmarena to get 10 hours+.  Do you think this will be an okay upgrade?  I do not game on my tablet, it is primarily for movie watching and browsing the internet during long commutes.

Click to collapse



If battery life is the most important thing for you, the Yoga Tablet isn't a bad choice. The processor leaves some to be desired, but should help keep consumption frugal. Assuming it can keep up with 1080p video, which it should.

If you like watching movies on your tablet though, check out the Samsung Galaxy Tab S 8.4. They were on sale briefly for a considerable amount off, so it's likely they'll be put on sale again (they're making a couple S2 tablets, so they need to sell off inventory). Or you can pick up a factory refurbished one for a mere $210. It's thin, light, and has possibly the best screen on a tablet ever made. Crazy-high resolution, and the AMOLED screen means movies (and everything else) will look amazing with vibrant colors and infinite contrast. Battery life is pretty good (not as good as the Yoga, but better than the G Pad 8.3), and you can use those saved ounces to carry along a power bank.


----------



## kidanime3d (May 27, 2015)

Planterz said:


> If battery life is the most important thing for you, the Yoga Tablet isn't a bad choice. The processor leaves some to be desired, but should help keep consumption frugal. Assuming it can keep up with 1080p video, which it should.
> 
> If you like watching movies on your tablet though, check out the Samsung Galaxy Tab S 8.4. They were on sale briefly for a considerable amount off, so it's likely they'll be put on sale again (they're making a couple S2 tablets, so they need to sell off inventory). Or you can pick up a factory refurbished one for a mere $210. It's thin, light, and has possibly the best screen on a tablet ever made. Crazy-high resolution, and the AMOLED screen means movies (and everything else) will look amazing with vibrant colors and infinite contrast. Battery life is pretty good (not as good as the Yoga, but better than the G Pad 8.3), and you can use those saved ounces to carry along a power bank.

Click to collapse



Thank you for the response, seems the Yoga Tablet 2 8 inch is a good choice.  

Samsung S tab 8.4 is not even on the radar, in the UK it is £100 more than both the other tablet and not too mention the SOT is only an ~hour greater than the 8.3(Still 4 hours less than the Yoga 2). Plus Amoled and QHD is personally preference,  I find the colors to be a bit too saturated and I don't believe QHD makes a big enough difference to warrant the cost.


----------



## Hannah Stern (May 27, 2015)

HelicanV said:


> I like the size of the Note 2 and 3, but own the Verizon SCH-i605 in 4.4.2 and it won't root, period. I have tried tutorials here, Kingo, others, no luck.
> 
> I am looking for something similar in size, newer in technology and simple to root.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's a Software Bug of AnDroid 4.4.2
See my post here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-note-3/help/fake-note-3-t2930662




kidanime3d said:


> I have had my LG G pad 8.3 for about a year now however the issue of battery life is bothering me, it can only muster around 5.5 hours screen on time.
> 
> The Lenovo Yoga Tablet 2 8 has been tested by phonearena and gsmarena to get 10 hours+.  Do you think this will be an okay upgrade?  I do not game on my tablet, it is primarily for movie watching and browsing the internet during long commutes.

Click to collapse



Also a 4.4.2 Software Bug.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-note-3/help/fake-note-3-t2930662


hamza.gamerx said:


> Hello guys... I want some suggestions for buying a new phone...
> It must be nearly $200
> Screen not bigger than 5.0 in
> Octacore is preferred...
> ...

Click to collapse



Octa-Core? If LTE is not important, you can take the S4 GT-i9500.
It's screen is exactly  5.0".

I'll give you more suggestions later, but now i've got no time. Excuse me


----------



## Thundery Steak (May 27, 2015)

Next week, I'm buying a new phone on a contract and my selection was narrowed down to these phones that I can afford. I'm currently an Xperia L user

Xperia M2
LG F60
LG G3 S
LG Spirit 4G (So far best choice tbh)
HTC Desire 510 (Thought that I've heard it's a bad phone from the Desire 510 forums)

Which one I should get?


----------



## tavatien86 (May 28, 2015)

how about galaxy s5


----------



## HelicanV (May 28, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> It's a Software Bug of AnDroid 4.4.2
> See my post here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-note-3/help/fake-note-3-t2930662
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



While I appreciate the input on horrid v4.4.2, I am not interested in retaining the Note 2 nor the OS it is attached to. I am looking for suggestions on devices that have similar or larger displays, better hardware and cost less than a Nexus 6. Something like this https://oneplus.net/one but more reliable in terms of hardware quality and of course easily rootable.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Tyaginator (May 28, 2015)

Dexcellium said:


> Hello guys , well as the topic says I would like to buy a phone.
> So the specs are a bit complicated :
> 3-4 GB of ram
> At least 32gb ROM
> ...

Click to collapse



How about zenfone 2


----------



## davidjumani (May 28, 2015)

Hey guys. Just want to know which phone has a wider and better range of aosp roms, the oneplus one or the z2? Gonna get a new one next month so need to decide soon. Thanks


----------



## Hannah Stern (May 29, 2015)

tavatien86 said:


> How about Galaxy S5

Click to collapse



Who are you talking to? 
Please Quote or Mention.


----------



## James9000 (May 29, 2015)

Plz plz help me... just tell me that this battery life is great or not good...

Sent from my LG-LU6200 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## flavien317 (May 29, 2015)

Hi,
I have an Alcatel phone and i want to change because of laggy and no ROM update. I want a phone with 5-5.2 inch 2-3go RAM and an octacore. Which one is good with a community of developpers ?
Thanks

PS: 300€ max it's my budget


----------



## Hannah Stern (May 29, 2015)

James9000 said:


> Plz plz help me... just tell me that this battery life is great or not good...
> 
> Sent from my LG-LU6200 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Seems to be Brilliant 




flavien317 said:


> Hi,
> I have an Alcatel phone and i want to change because of all those lags and no ROM update. I want a phone with 5-5.2 inch 2-3go RAM and an octacore. Which one is good with a community of developpers ?
> Thanks
> 
> PS: 300€ max it's my budget

Click to collapse



Usually, Alcatel is very good. I like the 5020D.

Take a look at the GT-i9500.

Screen: 5"
No Radio/LTE
FullHD-Screen
Camera is Pretty Good.
Good Processing Power

Do you really need Octa-Core? For this price, it's hardly possible.


----------



## James9000 (May 29, 2015)

I will suggest u not to buy any octacore mobile...

Sent from my LG-LU6200 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## flavien317 (May 29, 2015)

James9000 said:


> I will suggest u not to buy any octacore mobile...
> 
> Sent from my LG-LU6200 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse











Hannah Stern said:


> Seems to be Brilliant
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why not an octacore ? I dont want samsung or htc.
Thanks anyway


----------



## Hannah Stern (May 29, 2015)

*Quote/Mention @XDA*



James9000 said:


> I will suggest you, not to buy any octacore mobile...
> 
> Sent from my LG-LU6200 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Who is „you" (u) ?
Again, please:

*QUOTE* a Post of the XDA-Member, that you're talking to/about or reply.

Or type @[Username of Recipient] in your posts.

if you don't do this, the User will not be notificated about your Message.

I hope this helped.


----------



## dadicated (May 30, 2015)

Why wouldn't you want Samsung?


----------



## flavien317 (May 30, 2015)

First i don't like there design (maybe s6 edge but 900usd for a god damn phone LOOOOL) and second is very expensive for the performance


----------



## Hannah Stern (May 30, 2015)

*Please QUOTE or METNION, if you want somebody to read your Post.*



dadicated said:


> Why wouldn't you want Samsung?

Click to collapse



Who the hell is "you"?

Type "@flavien317" to *Mention *somebody. 
Or QUOTE (Reply) to his post, or he'll get no Notification.



flavien317 said:


> First i don't like there design (maybe s6 edge but 900usd for a god damn phone LOOOOL) and second is very expensive for the performance

Click to collapse



Please also QUOTE (Reply) or MENTION somebody. Otherways he'll/she'll maybe not read your post.


----------



## dadicated (May 30, 2015)

Ok... just curious. I happen to love my Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## Tyaginator (May 30, 2015)

flavien317 said:


> Hi,
> I have an Alcatel phone and i want to change because of laggy and no ROM update. I want a phone with 5-5.2 inch 2-3go RAM and an octacore. Which one is good with a community of developpers ?
> Thanks
> 
> PS: 300€ max it's my budget

Click to collapse



Oneplus One have good developer's support. But some features doesn't match ur want.


----------



## Phoenix854 (May 31, 2015)

Thundery Steak said:


> Next week, I'm buying a new phone on a contract and my selection was narrowed down to these phones that I can afford. I'm currently an Xperia L user
> 
> Xperia M2
> LG F60
> ...

Click to collapse



There is no point in getting the M2. If i were you then i would have thought of Nexus 5.


----------



## cribcaged (Jun 1, 2015)

Serious question, why I can't find a better phone than Sony xperia z3 compact?
I had a nexus 5 for years then moved to the Sony compact for the battery (truly one day and half with heavy use!) I then tried nexus 6 and s6 edge but battery is embarrassing on both, couldn't do more than one day! I just want to have a better/high end phone with a full one day battery..is it possible to find one nowdays?

Sent from my D5803 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Jun 2, 2015)

cribcaged said:


> Serious question, why I can't find a better phone than Sony xperia z3 compact?
> I had a nexus 5 for years then moved to the Sony compact for the battery (truly one day and half with heavy use!) I then tried nexus 6 and s6 edge but battery is embarrassing on both, couldn't do more than one day! I just want to have a better/high end phone with a full one day battery..is it possible to find one nowdays?
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Note 4?

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## gvfd65 (Jun 2, 2015)

Edogawa Conan said:


> Note 4?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



+1 For Samsung Note Series


----------



## split47 (Jun 2, 2015)

Got an LG G2 for Verizon, buy most of my stuff from China and other countries since its a fraction of the price. Now ive always seen the phone they got for under $200 that look like a samsung galaxy s6. So ive been doing a good amount of research trying to get an unlocked phone for verizon. BUT! Most of these phones on those sites state they are 4g LTE and work with my band frequency but i called verizon tech support and got transferred 3 times till someone finally knew what I was trying to accomplish. They said if the device ID isnt on their system it will not work, so i need to get the imei or meid number or chance a phone and bring it to try to get it activated. 
My question is now, i dont want to spend $600 on a Galaxy S6 when i can get the same thing spec wise like the Umi Emax or another phone for $170.  Does anyone know of some other phones that are compatible with verizon that are less known brands so im not paying for the brand. I have a one plus one that i got my girlfriend for AT&T and i was blown away! Any help would be awesome! Havent been on this forum since windows mobile days in 07 it said in my profile. Things changed...


----------



## Planterz (Jun 2, 2015)

split47 said:


> Got an LG G2 for Verizon, buy most of my stuff from China and other countries since its a fraction of the price. Now ive always seen the phone they got for under $200 that look like a samsung galaxy s6. So ive been doing a good amount of research trying to get an unlocked phone for verizon. BUT! Most of these phones on those sites state they are 4g LTE and work with my band frequency but i called verizon tech support and got transferred 3 times till someone finally knew what I was trying to accomplish. They said if the device ID isnt on their system it will not work, so i need to get the imei or meid number or chance a phone and bring it to try to get it activated.
> My question is now, i dont want to spend $600 on a Galaxy S6 when i can get the same thing spec wise like the Umi Emax or another phone for $170.  Does anyone know of some other phones that are compatible with verizon that are less known brands so im not paying for the brand. I have a one plus one that i got my girlfriend for AT&T and i was blown away! Any help would be awesome! Havent been on this forum since windows mobile days in 07 it said in my profile. Things changed...

Click to collapse



Verizon doesn't allow non-Verizon devices on their network. Even something like the Nexus 6, which is available from all the major providers and are physically identical (except for some logos), will only work on Verizon's network if purchased from Verizon (and thus has the IMEI in ther database).


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## geeta93 (Jun 2, 2015)

lenovo p70 or asus zenfone 2 ZE550ML which one to buy? @Hannah Stern


----------



## split47 (Jun 2, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Verizon doesn't allow non-Verizon devices on their network. Even something like the Nexus 6, which is available from all the major providers and are physically identical (except for some logos), will only work on Verizon's network if purchased from Verizon (and thus has the IMEI in ther database).

Click to collapse



Thanks for the help! Boy is verizon strict. Guess ill have to keep my phone for awhile


----------



## jk6090 (Jun 2, 2015)

*Assistance on a device that accepts 3G Mini Modem*

Hello There,

I need advice on which smartphone or Tablet I could buy that can be connected to a 3G Mini Modem via the micro USB port, as I live on a poor signal area, so the external antenna is essential. I already have a Huawei E173 modem, but I could purchase another model, if needed.  Also, would Plug and Play be possible, without rooting ?

Thanks for any advice.

PS: Am I posting this on the right place ? I could not locate a New thread option.


----------



## note2scale (Jun 2, 2015)

*IUNI U2 or Gionee Elife e7: which has better camera?*

hi guys, can you help me choose which one of these budget smartphone is best for taking photos. 
i heard that gionee elife e7 and iuni u2 share some the same specs, but i wonder if their cameras might have something special different from the other.
if someone here are using one of these phones, can you please share  your thoughts, or you might upload photos to compare to =)

thank you, sorry for my english =)


----------



## Ourwei (Jun 2, 2015)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This thread is a continuation of this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Huawei gives you big bang for little buck. *Recommend Mate 7 or P8.*


----------



## Indiiea (Jun 3, 2015)

Hello.

I'm planning on finding a new Tablet. My main use will be watching movies and reading, so I think the screen has to be good. It will preferably run Android so I can use all the apps I've bought. I'm willing to buy a tablet I'll have to root and install a ROM for to run Android if I have to. It would also be good if it could run the games I got, including emulator games and TWEWY. I'm planning on a screen that is about 8''.

The highest price  is preferably $240, but is there a perfect tablet I might be willing to pay a little more. So, any good suggestions? The tablet doesn't have to be a brand new model, just a good one.


----------



## Cocliosttro (Jun 3, 2015)

Hello, 

Can you please recomend for me a smart phone.
I had before Samsung Note 3

For me it is important to have phone that has big screen (same size or bigger then note 3)
Has to be android as i am gona use with that phone samsung gear s 
Device should be faast (especialy when opening apps etc)
I use also alot camera filming videos in dark and in light + training videos also wold like to have slow motion.
Customization (change many diferent options) i also use alot bluetooth headset (Jaybirdx)
Flash light as time to time i have to use flashlight.
wireles charging wold be nice but not must have

I did look at Samsung Note 4 and OnePlusOne
Feels that OnePlusOne camera is not so good and feels that Note 4 camera is better.
What you think? WHat phone would you recomend and why?


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 3, 2015)

Indiiea said:


> Hello.
> 
> I'm planning on finding a new Tablet. My main use will be watching movies and reading, so I think the screen has to be good. It will preferably run Android so I can use all the apps I've bought. I'm willing to buy a tablet I'll have to root and install a ROM for to run Android if I have to. It would also be good if it could run the games I got, including emulator games and TWEWY. I'm planning on a screen that is about 8''.
> 
> The highest price  is preferably $240, but is there a perfect tablet I might be willing to pay a little more. So, any good suggestions? The tablet doesn't have to be a brand new model, just a good one.

Click to collapse



The nexus 7 gen 2 would work fine for that I think. They are like 150 used. Not sure if google is still selling them new...

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 04:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:24 PM ----------




AxelBlade said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I want to buy a tablet because i will be traveling a lot this year.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Get the n7.

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Hannah Stern (Jun 3, 2015)

Cocliosttro said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please recomend for me a smart phone.
> I had before Samsung Note 3
> ...

Click to collapse




The Note 3 is still satisfying, as long, as you stay at Android 4.3 

About slow motion: Please read this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/slow-motion-phones-device-how-to-imo-t2998500

The Note 4 has a very good Low-Light Performance due to it's 3-Axis-OIS.

Note 4 vs 1+1:

Only Note 4 has Removable Battery and OIS-Camera
But 1+1 has RAW-Shooting
Note 4 has Robust Gorilla Glass 4
Note 4 has BlueTooth 4.1

The Screen Sizes of the Note 3 and the Note 4 are 5.7", while the 1+1 reaches 5.5".

Note 3 is also very fast. Do you really want something better than the Note 3?
I personally think, that the Note 3 is pretty much satisfying.
Even the Note 2 is still not bad at all… 


The Note 3 and the 1+1 have very good cameras, but their Low-Light-Performance isn't so good. The Note 4 has pretty much the best camera.

But the LG G4's camera is even better. It does also record slow-motion the "right" way. But no [email protected] 

The LG G4's Low-Light-Performance is unique for a Smartphone.
Also take a look at the Oppo Find 7.


If my post didn'nt help you or you want more suggestions or whatever, please let me know.

---------- Post added at 19:14 ---------- Previous post was at 19:11 ----------




geeta93 said:


> Lenovo P70 or Asus Zenfone 2 ZE550ML which one to buy? @Hannah Stern

Click to collapse



Which one do you prefer? Please take a look at the specifications at GSMArena.


What is the maximum, you want to pay?
Which screen size do you prefer?
Which other specifications are important? (Screenres, Camera, Processing)
Is removable battery / physical shutter button / MicroSD important for you?

After you answer this questions, i'll be able to give you suggestions or tell you, whether the P70 or the ZE550ML is better for you. 

Let me know, if you need additional help.


----------



## Cocliosttro (Jun 3, 2015)

I need something that will get kitkat 4.4 or newer as i also have a Samsung Gear S and i use it for example when i go to gym or to party (alcohol involved) so i wont forget my precious phone anymore to pub to club toilet or something.
As i use alot of GPS with my phone for me it is important to have big screen with responsible touch screen.
Currently i am using phone that company where i work provided me. It is total crapp (Samsung Galaxy Trend 2)
Soo slow. opening phone (pattern drawing) some times screen does not respond often open ap and wait 5 minuest for it to load. Opening settings takes ages etc and that ugly back cover and design.
I have to check what does the new version blue tooth gives me. (better signal range?)
Currently i am going thro dhose smart names like: gyro, proximity, accelerometer etc as i dont know what those mean. Often people look at speks and see oh this has this and that has that but never taking a deeper look what those things acctualy are and are they gona use it.

I for example like to use my phone time to time as TV remote i need time to time copy text from picture and often use 2 apps same time. For example copyng some text from mail to facebook or to dpf file.
I wold like to start using mobile payment u know where you show your phone screen on shop and they scann with that device your phone screen and ur payment in grocery store is done. Etc
This is why i did look at note 4. I  will compare those other phones and try to find what is best


----------



## Jalplo (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm wanting for note 5 .


----------



## Hannah Stern (Jun 3, 2015)

Jalplo said:


> I'm wanting for note 5 .

Click to collapse



I just hope it will fix all UI, UX and Software Disadvantages from the Note 4 over the Note 3


----------



## Jalplo (Jun 3, 2015)

I hope that .something new and fresh . love my note 3 .


----------



## podian (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi,
does anybody know if there are any (GSM) KitKat/Lollipop phones with less than 4" (preferably 3.5") screen?
I want to switch from my Wildfire S to something that runs all modern apps, but I really want to retain the tiny size...


----------



## Jkay7 (Jun 4, 2015)

*LTE + Dual Sim*

Hy guys,
I'm searching for a device with:
- LTE (including 800mhz if possible)
- Dual-Sim Active
- >2400mah battery
- Max. 5" display
- Shipping to Europe
- Example, which is missing the 800mhz baseband: https://www.amazon.com/4G-Unlocked-...e-Smartphone/dp/B00M3UYVY6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8


----------



## Hannah Stern (Jun 4, 2015)

podian said:


> Hi,
> Does anybody know if there are any (GSM) KitKat/Lollipop phones with less than 4" (preferably 3.5") screen?
> I want to switch from my Wildfire S to something that runs all modern apps, but I really want to retain the tiny size...

Click to collapse



Jelly Bean is still good. 
KitKat is Bogus and LolliPop's User Interface is ugly.

Please be satisfied with Jelly Bean.

How much do you want to pay for it?
Which specs?




Jkay7 said:


> Hy guys,
> I'm searching for a device with:
> - LTE (including 800mhz if possible)
> - Dual-Sim Active
> ...

Click to collapse



It's hard to find LTE/Duos at the Same Time. Acsend Mate 7 is too big and hasn't got removable battery. S3 LTE or S4 is ok for you. 

Isn't there an S4 Mini Duos?

I'll post more suggestions later.


----------



## podian (Jun 4, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> How much do you want to pay for it?

Click to collapse



Hard to say - I guess I wouldn't want to break the $150 line, but I'm willing to buy second-hand...



Hannah Stern said:


> Which specs?

Click to collapse



HSPA+, 480x800 resolution, and as much processing power/RAM as reasonably possible


----------



## ElApostrophe (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi all! I'm an S4 user and have few qualms with the phone, but feel very constricted by its locked bootloader (even with Safestrap options.) It's also beginning to show its age in terms of battery life and general wear, not to mention the usual bloat. At my local second-hand store, a near-mint HTC One M8 came in and I'd be able to nab it for around 160 bucks. From the research I've done, it looks like S-Off is very simple with the M8 and would prove more than satisfactory in terms of customization. Solely based on these factors (physical features aren't a big deal for me) and assuming the M8 is pre-4.4.4, would you recommend switching over or staying the course? Thanks.


----------



## NOOK!E (Jun 4, 2015)

ElApostrophe said:


> Hi all! I'm an S4 user and have few qualms with the phone, but feel very constricted by its locked bootloader (even with Safestrap options.) It's also beginning to show its age in terms of battery life and general wear, not to mention the usual bloat. At my local second-hand store, a near-mint HTC One M8 came in and I'd be able to nab it for around 160 bucks. From the research I've done, it looks like S-Off is very simple with the M8 and would prove more than satisfactory in terms of customization. Solely based on these factors (physical features aren't a big deal for me) and assuming the M8 is pre-4.4.4, would you recommend switching over or staying the course? Thanks.

Click to collapse



I *always* recommend the HTC One M8, and your case is no different. Get the One M8 - you won't regret it! :good:


----------



## extrem0 (Jun 4, 2015)

podian said:


> Hi,
> does anybody know if there are any (GSM) KitKat/Lollipop phones with less than 4" (preferably 3.5") screen?
> I want to switch from my Wildfire S to something that runs all modern apps, but I really want to retain the tiny size...

Click to collapse



Maybe s4 mini. It's 4.3".


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Hannah Stern (Jun 4, 2015)

podian said:


> Hard to say - I guess I wouldn't want to break the $150 line, but I'm willing to buy second-hand...
> 
> 
> HSPA+, 480x800 resolution or higher, and as much processing power/RAM as reasonably possible

Click to collapse



Avoid S3 Mini.
I think, the S4 Mini is good. The processing power isn't bad.

The RAM is 1.5 GB. That's very good for this price.
In first-hand, it's around 170 €. So you may be able to get one for €140!




ElApostrophe said:


> Hi all! I'm an S4 user and have few qualms with the phone, but feel very constricted by its locked bootloader (even with Safestrap options.) It's also beginning to show its age in terms of battery life and general wear, not to mention the usual bloat. At my local second-hand store, a near-mint HTC One M8 came in and I'd be able to nab it for around 160 bucks. From the research I've done, it looks like S-Off is very simple with the M8 and would prove more than satisfactory in terms of customization. Solely based on these factors (physical features aren't a big deal for me) and assuming the M8 is pre-4.4.4, would you recommend switching over or staying the course? Thanks.

Click to collapse




ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> I *always* recommend the HTC One M8, and your case is no different. Get the One M8 - you won't regret it! :good:

Click to collapse



Yes, it's quite good.

Robust
Good Processing Power
Nice DuoCam-Effects
Good Low-Light-Performance due to great Pixel Size
Very high Processing performance and graphics.
Screen is good.
Good Battery Runtime

But the battery isn't changable. And those 4 Megapixels are only an advantage in Low-Light.



extrem0 said:


> Maybe S4 mini. It's 4.3".

Click to collapse



Ah, you already mentioned S4 Mini! 4.3" is still good and fits perfectly fine in your hand.
It's very ergonomical. 

BUT the Internal Storage is horribly low (8 GB, 5GB Free)
Even 16 GB is (good for a 2010-Phone but) quite low...


----------



## podian (Jun 4, 2015)

extrem0 said:


> Maybe s4 mini. It's 4.3".

Click to collapse





Hannah Stern said:


> Ah, you already mentioned S4 Mini! 4.3" is still good and fits perfectly fine in your hand.
> It's very ergonomical.

Click to collapse




If I _have_ to settle on 4.3" I will (though in this case I'll probably either go cheap and buy a Moto E, or find additional money and buy Droid Mini), but I'd really prefer smaller, if possible. 
I used a Lumia 530 for a couple of months, and my biggest issue with it (aside from Windows Phone being horrible, of course  ) was size - and this one has only a 4" screen (but is also morbidly obese, so that might be the case  )


----------



## Planterz (Jun 5, 2015)

podian said:


> Hi,
> does anybody know if there are any (GSM) KitKat/Lollipop phones with less than 4" (preferably 3.5") screen?
> I want to switch from my Wildfire S to something that runs all modern apps, but I really want to retain the tiny size...

Click to collapse



The Droid Mini is perhaps the smallest phone that doesn't completely suck. The processor is competent enough to run modern apps and games, 2gb RAM means you can have plenty of apps running in the background without slowdowns and having to reload apps every time you want to use them, and the minimal skin means there's little bloat to muck things up. The S4 Mini is probably the 2nd best. 1.5gb RAM, but running TouchWiz, it'll perform more like a 1gb RAM phone that isn't so bloated with Samsung nonsense. Then there's the Moto E (original one) you mentioned.

Apart from that, there's various low-end Samsungs and ZTE phones, as well as older phones from other companies that might fit the bill. Some are from T-Mobile or AT&T or their MVNO's (MetroPCS, Cricket) and would have to be unlocked. Most will have minimal internal storage, so finding one that can be rooted and with a microSD slot would be a good idea so you can use Link2SD to move apps to the card.

The Galaxy Light is my "small" phone, having a 4" screen, but it's stock on JellyBean (the MetroPCS one has KK). There's the ZTE Zinger and Compel. Sony Xperia M, Xperia E, and others.

Go to http://www.phonearena.com/phones and plug in your preferences (starting with screen size being >5"), and work your way backwards in time. You can probably settle for 4.2/4.3 JellyBean if you need to, since there's few apps that actually require 4.4 or higher.

Or you could turn to the dark side and get an iPhone 4s. Easily the best 3.5" screen out there, tons of apps, good camera, etc. Data speeds are slow with 14.4Mb/s HSPA, but it's faster than your Wildfire's 7.2Mb/s. Find one that hasn't been updated to 8.x and jailbreak it. It still won't be as free and open as Android (plus there's that stupid USB connector they use), but if you want a very small phone that performs well and runs newer apps, this isn't a bad option.


----------



## proudtobepinoy (Jun 5, 2015)

Hello,

Would like to ask  suggestions for dual sim 4.7 inch phone with good camera (comparable to the Zenfone 5 or G2 mini), good battery life, and can handle basic tasks, multitasking, and light gaming without stutters and issues...

I was thinking of the Zenfone 5 but it's too big at 5 inch and probably wont fit in my pocket. I currently have the G2 mini but its GPS is bad and there's no fix (even a software update) as it always point my location inaccurately on Google Maps. The Iphone 6 is already too expensive for me, I can only afford up to $300, plus it would be hard to jump from Android to iOS.


----------



## Hannah Stern (Jun 5, 2015)

podian said:


> If I _have_ to settle on 4.3" I will (though in this case I'll probably either go cheap and buy a Moto E, or find additional money and buy Droid Mini), but I'd really prefer smaller, if possible.
> I used a Lumia 530 for a couple of months, and my biggest issue with it (aside from Windows Phone being horrible, of course  ) was size - and this one has only a 4" screen (but is also morbidly obese, so that might be the case  )

Click to collapse



Take a look at the Omnia 2. It's got Windows Phone 6.5 - it can open EXE-Files.
Also take a look at the Galaxy Star (Not to Confuse with the Non-Galaxy Star )

It's very hard to find one, which is smaller than 4.0 inches.

Thank you for using QUOTE.
@Planterz - You say „Stock on Jelly Bean"?. Welll... JB is still very good. It doesn't get worse, if a newer Version comes out. KitKat has all those Software-Bugs and Lollipop has got an ugly User-Interface. From KitKat, i recommend 4.4.1 or 4.4.4. 
Jelly bean is still very satisfying. 

Example:
Look at that ugly new Skype! (Skype 7.0)
Skype 6.0 wasn't bad but 5.0 was still wonderful.

And Windows Vista wasn't really better than XP due to it's crashes and slowness. (But we had a Vista-Computer, that was very fast and actually only crashed twice in 6 Years. We still have it.)


Planterz said:


> Go to http://www.phonearena.com/phones and plug in your preferences (starting with screen size being >5"), and work your way backwards in time. You can probably settle for 4.2/4.3 JellyBean if you need to, since there's few apps that actually require 4.4 or higher.

Click to collapse



Yes, that's horrible. One of those apps is the Google Camera. But i tested to install the APK on a Note 3 with Jelly Bean and... *IT WORKED!*



*@ Everybody:* Take a look at my thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/about-xda/please-make-quote-mention-feature-t3125572[/SIZE]
Many XDA-Users do the same mistake here.


If you request help/advice from this thread, you can simply post.
But if you're replying to somebody, my thread shows you how to.


----------



## GuestX0081 (Jun 5, 2015)

Folks I need your suggestions about my new android tablet ! 
I want ;
- 8 to 10 inch ( max 11 )  with slim case
- good battery life ( changeable battery is most wanted with good daily life) [ I gonna use in lab and class both ]
- Specially I need lots of storage [ ı got meenova reader but its not portable u think:/]
-I planned to use that tablet more than 3 years [ I used my old hp hw6915 almost 7 years u know what ı mean ]
- and most importantly ı need software support so that chinese tablets seems untrustable for me even with xda's users customisation  

I will order that tablet in USA and I have only 2 week. 
Could anyone suggest me anything ? 
Thanks for help...


----------



## yzak58 (Jun 5, 2015)

proudtobepinoy said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would like to ask  suggestions for dual sim 4.7 inch phone with good camera (comparable to the Zenfone 5 or G2 mini), good battery life, and can handle basic tasks, multitasking, and light gaming without stutters and issues...
> 
> I was thinking of the Zenfone 5 but it's too big at 5 inch and probably wont fit in my pocket. I currently have the G2 mini but its GPS is bad and there's no fix (even a software update) as it always point my location inaccurately on Google Maps. The Iphone 6 is already too expensive for me, I can only afford up to $300, plus it would be hard to jump from Android to iOS.

Click to collapse



>Samsung Galaxy A3 Duos
>Xiaomi Redmi 2
>Samsung Galaxy S5 Mini Duos

---------- Post added at 04:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:52 PM ----------




podian said:


> Hi,
> does anybody know if there are any (GSM) KitKat/Lollipop phones with less than 4" (preferably 3.5") screen?
> I want to switch from my Wildfire S to something that runs all modern apps, but I really want to retain the tiny size...

Click to collapse



I have 2 4" phones for you

>Oppo Joy Plus
This phone was released last month, it comes pre-installed with Kitkat (+ Oppo's Color OS features and tweaks). I am pretty sure that Oppo will update this phone to 5.0/5.1 in the near future.

>Asus Zenfone 4
Even though this phones is slightly outdated and comes with Jellybean 4.3, Asus has releases 5.0 Lollipop update for this phone.
The phone is quite good, I've used it. The only con about this phone is that its camera lacks an LED Flash.

There's another thing to keep in mind, these two phones do not support LTE. 
So if you are planning to use LTE, you can checkout these two slightly outdated models Samsung Galaxy Ace 4 LTE G313 and Alcatel Pop. Both these phones are on Kitkat
S3

---------- Post added at 04:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 PM ----------




Hannah Stern said:


> Jelly Bean is still good.
> KitKat is Bogus and LolliPop's User Interface is ugly.
> 
> Please be satisfied with Jelly Bean.
> ...

Click to collapse



Jellybean might be good, but Kitkat is way better than JB. In fact I think KK is the best iteration of Android ever, even better than Lollipop 5.1.1.
Trust me, I have 7 Android phones and 2 Android Tabs in my home running on everything from Gingerbread to Lollipop 5.1

---------- Post added at 04:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 PM ----------




JohnnyAnon said:


> I cannot find anywhere on this site which gives like a top ten tablets and smartphones which are easiest or most receptive of custom roms. Also which are the worst?
> 
> Can anybody point me in the right direction or state your own opinions which smartphone models and tablet models are :
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Samsung devices


----------



## Hannah Stern (Jun 5, 2015)

yzak58 said:


> Jellybean might be good, but Kitkat is way better than JB. In fact I think KK is the best iteration of Android ever, even better than Lollipop 5.1.1.
> Trust me, I have 7 Android phones and 2 Android Tabs in my home running on everything from Gingerbread to Lollipop 5.1
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Please look at that: 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=56548111&postcount=8
http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/help/how-to-fix-kitkat-disadvantages-t2888315


A3 isn't so good. It's UI is pretty ugly and it's got no MicroSD or replacable battery. Take S4m/S5m instead.


----------



## fivemarcus (Jun 6, 2015)

*suggestion new smartphone*

Hello, I am looking for:
- Compact smartphone about 5 inches.
- Excellent software, updated frequently and with good community support with, rom stable (no porting)
- At least 2GB of RAM
- 16 GB of expandable memory, or 32gb not expandable
- Low index sar
- Irda nfc glonass, lte, compass, barometer, etc.
- Excellent battery life

Which would you recommend?

Thank You


----------



## Vohukain (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi! I'm looking for small, powerfull and not-so-expensive Android phone with long lasting battery. By small I mean something like max. 130x65x10mm. Smaller is better for me. Also I need 2100/900Mhz 3G and 2600/1800/800Mhz 4G would be great. Which of these you guys would recommend me to buy.

 Motorola Droid Mini 4.3'', 121.3 x 61.3 x 8.9 mm, 200€
 Sony Xperia ZR 4.6'', 131.3 x 67.3 x 10.5 mm, 155€
 Jiayu G5s 4.5'', 130 x 63.5 x 7.9 mm, 200€
 Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini 4.3'', 124.6 x 61.3 x 8.9 mm, 150€

I would buy Droid Mini straight away (even 4G is not working here) but I'm little bit worried about it's battery life. Battery is very important to me. Then I think that Jiayu G5s would be second best shot but MediaTek chip means lack of Lollipop and custom roms. No thanks. Then there is  Xperia ZR and S4 Mini. I think that Xperia ZR is faster and more powerfull even so it is running only SD S4 Pro at 1.5Ghz. I believe there is change to overclok Xperia ZR to 1.7Ghz (Droid Mini and Moto X running 1.7Ghz by stock with same chip)? Xperia ZR is also getting official Android 5.1. Go Sony! S4 Mini has CM12.

Only thing I'm little worried is Xperia ZR's size. I would love Droid Mini and S4 mini size. Is S4 Mini lot's of weaker than Xperia ZR or Droid Mini? Which one should I take? If I'm not going to choose Droid Mini, then I'm going to buy little extented batteries for other (Jiayu G5s 3000mAh [+50%, thickness: 9,95mm], Xperia ZR Mugen 2500mAh [+9%, same thickness], S4 Mini Mugen 2000mAh [+5%, same thickness]). That makes the difference between Droid Mini battery life even bigger to others.


----------



## podian (Jun 6, 2015)

Planterz said:


> The Droid Mini is perhaps the smallest phone that doesn't completely suck. The processor is competent enough to run modern apps and games, 2gb RAM means you can have plenty of apps running in the background without slowdowns and having to reload apps every time you want to use them, and the minimal skin means there's little bloat to muck things up.

Click to collapse



By the way, a question: Will Droid Mini, or Droid 4, work with European providers?


----------



## Planterz (Jun 6, 2015)

Vohukain said:


> Hi! I'm looking for small, powerfull and not-so-expensive Android phone with long lasting battery. By small I mean something like max. 130x65x10mm. Smaller is better for me. Also I need 2100/900Mhz 3G and 2600/1800/800Mhz 4G would be great. Which of these you guys would recommend me to buy.
> 
> Motorola Droid Mini 4.3'', 121.3 x 61.3 x 8.9 mm, 200€
> Sony Xperia ZR 4.6'', 131.3 x 67.3 x 10.5 mm, 155€
> ...

Click to collapse



How much is a Sony Xperia Z1 Compact where you live? It's a better phone than all of those in pretty much every category. Of course, the Z3 Compact is the king of small Androids, but it seems like you're not going to spend that much.



> I would buy Droid Mini straight away (even 4G is not working here) but I'm little bit worried about it's battery life. Battery is very important to me. Then I think that Jiayu G5s would be second best shot but MediaTek chip means lack of Lollipop and custom roms. No thanks. Then there is  Xperia ZR and S4 Mini. I think that Xperia ZR is faster and more powerfull even so it is running only SD S4 Pro at 1.5Ghz. I believe there is change to overclok Xperia ZR to 1.7Ghz (Droid Mini and Moto X running 1.7Ghz by stock with same chip)? Xperia ZR is also getting official Android 5.1. Go Sony! S4 Mini has CM12.

Click to collapse



The 1.7GHz S4 Pros are dual core, while the 1.5GHz ones are quad core. Performance is pretty similar. The Droid Mini might perform smoother since it has a lighter interface than Sony's, plus the X8 improvements Motorola made. Keep in mind that S4 Mini does not have the S4 Pro, but rather the 400, which is inferior and has an inferior GPU.



> Only thing I'm little worried is Xperia ZR's size. I would love Droid Mini and S4 mini size. Is S4 Mini lot's of weaker than Xperia ZR or Droid Mini? Which one should I take? If I'm not going to choose Droid Mini, then I'm going to buy little extented batteries for other (Jiayu G5s 3000mAh [+50%, thickness: 9,95mm], Xperia ZR Mugen 2500mAh [+9%, same thickness], S4 Mini Mugen 2000mAh [+5%, same thickness]). That makes the difference between Droid Mini battery life even bigger to others.

Click to collapse



Just my opinion, adding an extended battery battery on a device you chose for its small size seems contradictory.

---------- Post added at 03:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:07 AM ----------




podian said:


> By the way, a question: Will Droid Mini, or Droid 4, work with European providers?

Click to collapse



Yeah. Older Verizon "world phones" are unlocked when used outside the USA, newer ones are unlocked even inside the USA. Typically they only have band 13 sometimes band 4 or 2 (for support with extended coverage partners), which are US/North America bands, so you won't get LTE in Europe, but they do have quad-band UMTS and GSM, so you'll still get decent data speeds.


----------



## Vohukain (Jun 6, 2015)

Planterz said:


> How much is a Sony Xperia Z1 Compact where you live? It's a better phone than all of those in pretty much every category. Of course, the Z3 Compact is the king of small Androids, but it seems like you're not going to spend that much.

Click to collapse



Yeah I know that Z3 Compact is the best. But it is too expensive (over 400€) like Z1 Compact (almost 300€). I was also looking for Sharp Aquos Xx Mini because it is even smaller than Z3C and Z1C but it has SD800. However it would cost for me over 300€.



> The 1.7GHz S4 Pros are dual core, while the 1.5GHz ones are quad core. Performance is pretty similar. The Droid Mini might perform smoother since it has a lighter interface than Sony's, plus the X8 improvements Motorola made. Keep in mind that S4 Mini does not have the S4 Pro, but rather the 400, which is inferior and has an inferior GPU.

Click to collapse



So Xperia ZR and Droid Mini are "in the same league" but S4 Mini is way behind? I was supposing so. I believe that SD S4 Pro is enought power for me. I guess that Xperia ZR is my choice then. Droid Mini's battery life is too weak.



> Just my opinion, adding an extended battery battery on a device you chose for its small size seems contradictory.

Click to collapse



But I'm not going to buy "a monster extented battery" like Zerolemon. I'm only looking for little extra boost. Mugen 2500mAh battery fits under Xperia ZR original backcover so dimensions doesn't change. It is still 9% more battery. I think that Jiayu G5s would have good battery life with 3000mAh battery. And thickness is still only 9,85mm with new backcover. But I think that I can't buy MediaTek.

Thanks for yot help!


----------



## Planterz (Jun 6, 2015)

Vohukain said:


> Yeah I know that Z3 Compact is the best. But it is too expensive (over 400€) like Z1 Compact (almost 300€). I was also looking for Sharp Aquos Xx Mini because it is even smaller than Z3C and Z1C but it has SD800. However it would cost for me over 300€.

Click to collapse



Checking ebay.co.uk I see some sellers in Hong Kong with the Z1 Compact for ~£160, which is about 220€. More "local", there's a German seller that has them for £190, about 260€. 260€ might be more than you're willing to spend (especially if you have to pay VAT - no idea if you do or not), but 220€ (about $245) is a very good price for this phone if you're willing to get it shipped from HK. IMO it's well worth the extra money considering it's significantly more future proof than these other phones. The ZR is basically the same internally as my Nexus 4, and it's still a competent, even potent device despite being 2.5 years old. However, the Z1C is a couple generations newer, and a SD800 with a 720p screen means it'll basically never run into an app or game it can't handle, plus being the newer device, and a flagship, it'll receive updates from Sony longer. A few extra bucks (or the Finnish colloquial equivalent) will go a long way here. 155€ converts to about $172, and personally, I think that's a bit much for something this dated. It's not a _bad_ value, really, but when you can get SD600 and SD800 powered devices like the Z1, Z1C, LG G2, HTC M7, or Galaxy S4 for not that much more, I would seriously recommend spending/saving up just a bit more for something that'll be potent for so much longer.



> But I'm not going to buy "a monster extented battery" like Zerolemon. I'm only looking for little extra boost. Mugen 2500mAh battery fits under Xperia ZR original backcover so dimensions doesn't change. It is still 9% more battery. I think that Jiayu G5s would have good battery life with 3000mAh battery. And thickness is still only 9,85mm with new backcover.

Click to collapse



I misunderstood, sorry. I bought a couple extended batteries for my Galaxy S4. One's merely a standard battery (Zerolemon), but by sacrificing NFC (which I don't use), I get a 15% increase from 2600mAh to 3000mAh. The other is a 7800mAh Anker, and yeah, it's freaking huge and feels like a brick in my pocket.


----------



## Vohukain (Jun 6, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Checking ebay.co.uk I see some sellers in Hong Kong with the Z1 Compact for ~£160, which is about 220€. More "local", there's a German seller that has them for £190, about 260€. 260€ might be more than you're willing to spend (especially if you have to pay VAT - no idea if you do or not), but 220€ (about $245) is a very good price for this phone if you're willing to get it shipped from HK. IMO it's well worth the extra money considering it's significantly more future proof than these other phones. The ZR is basically the same internally as my Nexus 4, and it's still a competent, even potent device despite being 2.5 years old. However, the Z1C is a couple generations newer, and a SD800 with a 720p screen means it'll basically never run into an app or game it can't handle, plus being the newer device, and a flagship, it'll receive updates from Sony longer. A few extra bucks (or the Finnish colloquial equivalent) will go a long way here. 155€ converts to about $172, and personally, I think that's a bit much for something this dated. It's not a _bad_ value, really, but when you can get SD600 and SD800 powered devices like the Z1, Z1C, LG G2, HTC M7, or Galaxy S4 for not that much more, I would seriously recommend spending/saving up just a bit more for something that'll be potent for so much longer.

Click to collapse



Thanks, I believe that I need to check Z1 Compact prices once again. SD800 is good choice for future.



> I misunderstood, sorry. I bought a couple extended batteries for my Galaxy S4. One's merely a standard battery (Zerolemon), but by sacrificing NFC (which I don't use), I get a 15% increase from 2600mAh to 3000mAh. The other is a 7800mAh Anker, and yeah, it's freaking huge and feels like a brick in my pocket.

Click to collapse



Yeah I don't want to brick or bricked phone . But I want as good battery life as possible in compact size. That is why I would buy little bit extented batteries. Z3 Compact has very good battery life but it too expensive. I will check Z1 Compact.


----------



## nunungpangadjo (Jun 6, 2015)

Somebody help me im lose my setting ui apk of my samsung galaxy grand prime 

 Dikirim dari GT-I9500 menggunakan XDA Forums PRO


----------



## Tyaginator (Jun 6, 2015)

nunungpangadjo said:


> Somebody help me im lose my setting ui apk of my samsung galaxy grand prime
> 
> Dikirim dari GT-I9500 menggunakan XDA Forums PRO

Click to collapse



Download firmware for ur device from here 
http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/database/SM-G530H/
You will find all ur system apps in it.


----------



## samsulQpathan (Jun 6, 2015)

*suggest me a good gaming android phone*

Hello everyone, 
I m here ask all you to suggest me a good gaming android phone, my budget is 10k to 15k
I m currently use sony M Dual, n it has limited gaming experience, so plz suggest something good in gaming, n i didn't wanna go for Chinese company because i love to have a good after sales service...


----------



## yzak58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> Please look at that:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=56548111&postcount=8
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/help/how-to-fix-kitkat-disadvantages-t2888315
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow! that's a huge list.
Actually I haven't used 4.4.2 that much because my phone got update to 4.4.4 on the same day as I bought my phone. I'm pretty sure that most of those bugs were fixed in the 4.4.3 and 4.4.4 versions of KitKat. My mom's Moto E is still running fine on 4.4.4KK and it outperforms my brother's Xiaomi Redmi 1s (which runs on 4.3 JB based MIUI) during most of the tasks.
[I know that the lag on my brother's Redmi 1s s probably caused by the MIUI tweaks implemented by Xiaomi, but you have to consider the fact that the Redmi 1s has a Snapdragon 400, whereas the Moto E is powered by the low end Snapdragon 200].

Google themselves once said that Jellybean needs at least 1GB of RAM to work properly and Kitkat would only need 512mb to do the same. 
 In my opinion, that alone makes KK(4.4.4) a better OS than JB.  Also I hate Jellybean's Blue/Black Holo theme.

According to GSMArena, A3 does have a Micro SD Slot and supports up to 64GB MMC and most phones come with non-removable batteries nowadays. I have seen some new Galaxy devices and the New Touchwiz is sort of different in a good way.


----------



## Planterz (Jun 6, 2015)

samsulQpathan said:


> Hello everyone,
> I m here ask all you to suggest me a good gaming android phone, my budget is 10k to 15k
> I m currently use sony M Dual, n it has limited gaming experience, so plz suggest something good in gaming, n i didn't wanna go for Chinese company because i love to have a good after sales service...

Click to collapse



10k to 15k what? Euros? Yen? Yuan? Albanian Leks? Altarian Dollars? Triganic Pu? Bottlecaps?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## samsulQpathan (Jun 6, 2015)

INR (india)

---------- Post added at 04:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:05 PM ----------

INR (india)

Sent from my C2004 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 04:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:14 PM ----------




Planterz said:


> 10k to 15k what? Euros? Yen? Yuan? Albanian Leks? Altarian Dollars? Triganic Pu? Bottlecaps?

Click to collapse



INR (india) sry i m new here.. 

Sent from my C2004 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## yzak58 (Jun 6, 2015)

fivemarcus said:


> Hello, I am looking for:
> - Compact smartphone about 5 inches.
> - Excellent software, updated frequently and with good community support with, rom stable (no porting)
> - At least 2GB of RAM
> ...

Click to collapse



Samsung Galaxy S6 (or The S6 Edge)

>Even though, it has a 5.1" screen, the phone it self is smaller than most of the 5" phones.
>Still on Lollipop 5.0.2, but it will be one of the first Non Nexus devices to get 5.1.1 update. The latest Touchwiz comes with very less bloat and the new features are pretty sweet. And yes, the Dev support for this device is excellent.
>3 GB RAM.
>32/64/128 GB variants are available.
>SAR is fairly low.
>It has all those sensors and features are there.
>Battery life is comparatively good.


----------



## samsulQpathan (Jun 6, 2015)

yzak58 said:


> Samsung Galaxy S6 (or The S6 Edge)
> 
> >Even though, it has a 5.1" screen, the phone it self is smaller than most of the 5" phones.
> >Still on Lollipop 5.0.2, but it will be one of the first Non Nexus devices to get 5.1.1 update. The latest Touchwiz comes with very less bloat and the new features are pretty sweet. And yes, the Dev support for this device is excellent.
> ...

Click to collapse



Mention ur Price range bro?? 

Sent from my C2004 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## yzak58 (Jun 6, 2015)

samsulQpathan said:


> Hello everyone,
> I m here ask all you to suggest me a good gaming android phone, my budget is 10k to 15k
> I m currently use sony M Dual, n it has limited gaming experience, so plz suggest something good in gaming, n i didn't wanna go for Chinese company because i love to have a good after sales service...

Click to collapse



Asus Zenfone 2

---------- Post added at 10:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 PM ----------




Planterz said:


> 10k to 15k what? Euros? Yen? Yuan? Albanian Leks? Altarian Dollars? Triganic Pu? Bottlecaps?

Click to collapse



LOL Triganic Pu and Bottlecaps


----------



## gorilla p (Jun 6, 2015)

If the OP or anyone who cancommunicate with the OP sees this, it would help to add the following.

When asking for suggestions, provide the following.
Country device will be used in
Mobile Network Provider
Price-Range
Any preferences (size, dual-sim, chipset/mfr, etc.

On another note...
Also, anybody can say, "Get the Galaxy S6!", but knowing which phones work in different regions, as well as what (sometimes lesser-known) high-value devices work in certain areas is a valuable knowledge that often takes a good amount of time researching.

So when people provide reasonable suggestions that try to match what you're looking for and are being legitimately helpful, for the love of god...Hit the [Thanks] Button.


Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NOOK!E (Jun 6, 2015)

gorilla p said:


> [...]for the love of god...Hit the [Thanks] Button.

Click to collapse



Are you seriously still hung up on Thanks? Nobody gives a flying flip about them anymore.

:laugh:


----------



## fivemarcus (Jun 6, 2015)

yzak58 said:


> Samsung Galaxy S6 (or The S6 Edge)
> 
> >Even though, it has a 5.1" screen, the phone it self is smaller than most of the 5" phones.
> >Still on Lollipop 5.0.2, but it will be one of the first Non Nexus devices to get 5.1.1 update. The latest Touchwiz comes with very less bloat and the new features are pretty sweet. And yes, the Dev support for this device is excellent.
> ...

Click to collapse



I also considered the HTC M8.
What do you think? At the software level it is? And support of the community with stable rom? 
Differences with the S6?

Other good alternatives?
As the price I would not stray too far from 400 €

thanks a lot


----------



## samsulQpathan (Jun 6, 2015)

yzak58 said:


> Asus Zenfone 2
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



After sales service sucks...!!! :'(

Sent from my C2004 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gorilla p (Jun 6, 2015)

fivemarcus said:


> I also considered the HTC M8.
> What do you think? At the software level it is? And support of the community with stable rom?
> Differences with the S6?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would tell anyone looking at new phones to look at the Asus Zenfone2 and Alcatel OneTouch Idol3. The specs on the idol3 are very similar to the OnePlus One, but it has a newer chipset with the 8-core ARMv8 Cortex A53 64-bit Qualcomm 615. The specs are excellent, the sound is excellent, it has some cool features and its only $249. I think Alcatel is selling this device at a very slim margin to gain brand recognition in the high-end market.

http://m.gsmarena.com/alcatel_idol_3_(5_5)-7081.php

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Darth (Jun 6, 2015)

nunungpangadjo said:


> Somebody help me im lose my setting ui apk of my samsung galaxy grand prime
> 
> Dikirim dari GT-I9500 menggunakan XDA Forums PRO

Click to collapse



Your device section is here.   

http://forum.xda-developers.com/grand-prime

You can read up on your device in the general section and ask questions in the Q&A section. 

:good:


----------



## Planterz (Jun 6, 2015)

gorilla p said:


> I would tell anyone looking at new phones to look at the Asus Zenfone2 and Alcatel OneTouch Idol3. The specs on the idol3 are very similar to the OnePlus One, but it has a newer chipset with the 8-core ARMv8 Cortex A53 64-bit Qualcomm 615. The specs are excellent, the sound is excellent, it has some cool features and its only $249. I think Alcatel is selling this device at a very slim margin to gain brand recognition in the high-end market.
> 
> http://m.gsmarena.com/alcatel_idol_3_(5_5)-7081.php

Click to collapse



The 615 is a mid-range SOC. It seems to be hampered by the GPU (Adreno 405), as every review I've seen of a phone with this chip says it handles typical tasks and such fine, but suffers when it comes to stuff like more graphically intense games. It's a hell of a phone for $250, to be sure. Slim, yet boasting great battery life. Heck, it even has band 12 for us T-Mobile users in the US. I do hope the phone is successful, as Alcatel doesn't have a very good reputation for quality. 

However, the Zenfone 2 is a much better choice. That additional $50 gets you so much. 64GB internal storage, 4GB RAM(!), etc. Even the $200 version seems a better option than the Idol 3, as it has a better processor, GPU, and retains all the other features and specs that the $300 version does. No band 12 though...

But now that the 64gb OnePlus One is available for $300, I still think it's the best budget flagship option out there. The screen is of better quality (color reproduction, brightness, contrast, etc), more premium construction, better processor/GPU, etc. And then there's the custom support. It's basically a Nexus 5.5, so if ROMs, kernels, and quick updates is your priority, I'd hold more faith in the OPO than the Idol 3 or the Zenfone 2. IMO the only real advantage the Zenfone 2 has over the OnePlus One is the microSD slot. I doubt anybody would complain with having "only" 64gb storage, but the 64+64gb the Zenfone offers certainly has its appeal for extra media and whatnot. 

I'm just happy that we've come to a point where companies are competing to give us the most phone possible for the least amount of money. Budget phones used to be crap. But after the OnePlus One and the Moto G and E, it's clear that good hardware doesn't and shouldn't cost a fortune. Phones like the G4, S6, Note 4, and even the iPhone 6/6+ are incredible devices, to be sure, but now we have a plethora of choices of competent, potent phones that cost 1/3 or less yet don't have to suffer with slow performance, lag, stutter, crummy pictures, and shoddy build quality.


----------



## gorilla p (Jun 7, 2015)

Yeah, I'm holding out to see what Google does with the next Nexus device. Rumors point to a Nexus5 (2015) device from LG, which is who made the N4/N5 that provided a value (cost/quality) that was highly successful. I'm really looking forward to it.
With a custom ROM and kernel, my N4 still has plenty of performance to spare. I'm only using 1/2 of my CPU power ([email protected]) and underclocked GPU for daily driver use to improve battery life and get no lag with conservative governor

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PowurPlayr (Jun 7, 2015)

Still with 2011 GNEX toro, running FML 5.0... Looking to upgrade! Any suggestions for my next device? I'm looking for easy root access and not necessarily want to stay with "big red" thanks for your help! 

my N7 sent this


----------



## jasonmerc (Jun 7, 2015)

PowurPlayr said:


> Still with 2011 GNEX toro, running FML 5.0... Looking to upgrade! Any suggestions for my next device? I'm looking for easy root access and not necessarily want to stay with "big red" thanks for your help!
> 
> my N7 sent this

Click to collapse



I like the LG L90.  It's a great midrange phone for the price.  If you get the D410 variant, the ROMs work perfectly.  The D415 (almost perfect) variant is at T-Mobile for about $99.

Sent from my LG-D415 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## samsulQpathan (Jun 7, 2015)

Planterz said:


> The 615 is a mid-range SOC. It seems to be hampered by the GPU (Adreno 405), as every review I've seen of a phone with this chip says it handles typical tasks and such fine, but suffers when it comes to stuff like more graphically intense games. It's a hell of a phone for $250, to be sure. Slim, yet boasting great battery life. Heck, it even has band 12 for us T-Mobile users in the US. I do hope the phone is successful, as Alcatel doesn't have a very good reputation for quality.
> 
> However, the Zenfone 2 is a much better choice. That additional $50 gets you so much. 64GB internal storage, 4GB RAM(!), etc. Even the $200 version seems a better option than the Idol 3, as it has a better processor, GPU, and retains all the other features and specs that the $300 version does. No band 12 though...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But what about the after sales service of those new brand companies..??  i heard they are asking for 1 month time for solving minor problems like usb slot changing, jack, software issues, etc... What do u say about that..??

Sent from my C2004 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## GuestX0081 (Jun 7, 2015)

Folks I need your suggestions about my new android tablet ! 
I want ;
- 8 to 10 inch ( max 11 ) with slim case
- good battery life ( changeable battery is most wanted with good daily life) [ I gonna use in lab and class both ]
- Specially I need lots of storage [ ı got meenova reader but its not portable u think:/]
-I planned to use that tablet more than 3 years [ I used my old hp hw6915 almost 7 years u know what ı mean ]
- and most importantly ı need software support so that chinese tablets seems untrustable for me even with xda's users customisation 

I will order that tablet in USA and I have only 2 week. 
Could anyone suggest me anything ? 
Thanks for help...


----------



## gorilla p (Jun 7, 2015)

samsulQpathan said:


> But what about the after sales service of those new brand companies..??  i heard they are asking for 1 month time for solving minor problems like usb slot changing, jack, software issues, etc... What do u say about that..??
> 
> Sent from my C2004 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Asus isn't new by any means. Phones are somewhat new for them. My guess is that they have a massive amount of devices to keep up with. Also to have devices mailed, accounted for/sorted/scheduled then fixed, packaged and shipped back isn't going to be a quick thing.
They may need to improve their process or increase their number of techs.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## samsulQpathan (Jun 8, 2015)

gorilla p said:


> Asus isn't new by any means. Phones are somewhat new for them. My guess is that they have a massive amount of devices to keep up with. Also to have devices mailed, accounted for/sorted/scheduled then fixed, packaged and shipped back isn't going to be a quick thing.
> They may need to improve their process or increase their number of techs.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yeah ur right at some of the points, but here in India we have to take our device to service centres for all kind of help, there is nothing like that they "have to come on address n take it with them",we have to go to there service centre n still they ask for that much time n then also they didn't guarantee about that full service, (i faced that problem with micromax service) for 1 month they keep my phone which was under warranty period, n not even a single thing they have solved in my device in that time... 

Sent from my C2004 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Jun 8, 2015)

gorilla p said:


> Yeah, I'm holding out to see what Google does with the next Nexus device. Rumors point to a Nexus5 (2015) device from LG, which is who made the N4/N5 that provided a value (cost/quality) that was highly successful. I'm really looking forward to it.
> With a custom ROM and kernel, my N4 still has plenty of performance to spare. I'm only using 1/2 of my CPU power ([email protected]) and underclocked GPU for daily driver use to improve battery life and get no lag with conservative governor

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'm definitely optimistic about this new LG made Nexus 5. The 5.2" screen makes me think they're going with the 1080p they used in the G2, and it'll apparently have a battery that bucks the trend of mediocre Nexus batteries. The Snapdragon 808 is slightly disappointing, but shouldn't be a real issue except for perhaps intense 3D games (hopefully they stick with a 1080p screen, in which case graphics probably won't suffer). The biggest question marks for me are the camera and the button placement. I honestly don't care where the buttons are, but it's still a big unanswered question. I just really hope they don't nerf the camera though., The Nexus line might be "reference" and development devices for Google, but lots of people still buy them as daily drivers, and a mediocre camera on a flagship device these days is inexcusable. Give it the 13 or 16MP laser assisted autofocus camera seen in other (and older) devices. Heck, they even put one in the Stylo, and that's a budget/mid-range device.


----------



## gorilla p (Jun 8, 2015)

samsulQpathan said:


> Yeah ur right at some of the points, but here in India we have to take our device to service centres for all kind of help, there is nothing like that they "have to come on address n take it with them",we have to go to there service centre n still they ask for that much time n then also they didn't guarantee about that full service, (i faced that problem with micromax service) for 1 month they keep my phone which was under warranty period, n not even a single thing they have solved in my device in that time...
> 
> Sent from my C2004 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



That sucks. In the U.S., in most cases when a device/part is under warranty (with a reputable manufacturer), we ship the item back and once received, they immediately ship a replacement (usually refurbished, sometimes new). We don't have company I operated service center a here however.
Our population here is also quite widely dispersed and we have a very reliable mail service.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 PM ----------




Planterz said:


> Yeah, I'm definitely optimistic about this new LG made Nexus 5. The 5.2" screen makes me think they're going with the 1080p they used in the G2, and it'll apparently have a battery that bucks the trend of mediocre Nexus batteries. The Snapdragon 808 is slightly disappointing, but shouldn't be a real issue except for perhaps intense 3D games (hopefully they stick with a 1080p screen, in which case graphics probably won't suffer). The biggest question marks for me are the camera and the button placement. I honestly don't care where the buttons are, but it's still a big unanswered question. I just really hope they don't nerf the camera though., The Nexus line might be "reference" and development devices for Google, but lots of people still buy them as daily drivers, and a mediocre camera on a flagship device these days is inexcusable. Give it the 13 or 16MP laser assisted autofocus camera seen in other (and older) devices. Heck, they even put one in the Stylo, and that's a budget/mid-range device.

Click to collapse



Yeah a mid-range 13MP camera should not be a problem for them, so hopefully they provide at least a decent camera.
I looked at the 808 specs and they look good. The chip setup looks like it is more sensible and battery friendly than the 8-core setup.
A decent-sized battery shouldn't be hard either. I would love to see a removable battery and SD-card.
I'm hoping for a 5.2-5.5" 1080p screen. I don't want/need a quad-hd screen that's going to drain my battery without providing a noticeable improvement/difference for anyone but videophiles watching 4K movies.
I'm curious if they will go with 2GB or 3GB RAM.
I'm sure we will find out everything soon enough. They will likely release the new device alongside Android-M



Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## zelendel (Jun 8, 2015)

It's not really the camera hardware that is an issue.  It's the software.  Google gives the basic software. Until someone makes a good camera app that takes advantage of the hardware then it will seem mediocre no matter how good the camera is.  Even Samsung's and HTC camera are mostly software.


----------



## crimson12 (Jun 8, 2015)

podian said:


> Hi,
> does anybody know if there are any (GSM) KitKat/Lollipop phones with less than 4" (preferably 3.5") screen?
> I want to switch from my Wildfire S to something that runs all modern apps, but I really want to retain the tiny size...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately the screen size you want usually has relatively low specs. Here's the best I could find (some of these are windows phones, not sure if you mind) 

Blu Dash Jr
Blu Dash Music
Blu Win Jr
Samsung Galaxy Ace 4 Lite
Lumia 520

If you don't mind a *little* bigger than a 4in screen, the z1 compact is the way to go. Flagship specs, has lollipop, and is only a 4.3in screen.


----------



## Jkay7 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hey everyone 
As I was too slow to react last time, I'm renewing my search:

I'm searching for a device with:

*Dual-Sim Active*
>2400mAh battery
Max. 5.1" display
Shipping to and warranty in Europe
Under 600€
Xda action would be greatly appreciated!
If possible in any way: Lte
One example: https://www.amazon.com/4G-Unlocked-Huawei-Android-Octa-core-Smartphone
Sadly the warranty has to be done over China, I'm a bit skeptic there, as well as Huawei not releasing all of the infos needed for ROM developing (would love to see Android M when I get a new phone now).
Another example: http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Unlocked-Quad-Core-Dual-SIM-Smartphone/dp/B00MJ8RI8I/
The S5 mini only has a 2100mAh battery though.. 
Any help is greatly appreciated!



Hannah Stern said:


> It's hard to find LTE/Duos at the Same Time. Acsend Mate 7 is too big and hasn't got removable battery. S3 LTE or S4 is ok for you.
> 
> Isn't there an S4 Mini Duos?

Click to collapse



The S4 Mini Duos won't last long with it's battery, S3 LTE and S4 don't have dual SIM as far as I'm concerned :/

Last but not least: http://www.archos.com/de/store/index.html?pn=502927 The Archos 50 Diamond (should it come available soon)
Downside: I don't see any development regarding this phone..


----------



## gorilla p (Jun 9, 2015)

Jkay7 said:


> Hey everyone
> As I was too slow to react last time, I'm renewing my search:
> 
> I'm searching for a device with:
> ...

Click to collapse



With that budget, there's 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app

The Nexus5 would be perfect for you. You can get it from a few 3rd party sites.

Have you looked at the LG G2? That would be good as well. The screen is 5.2" however.


----------



## Jkay7 (Jun 9, 2015)

gorilla p said:


> With that budget, there's
> The Nexus5 would be perfect for you. You can get it from a few 3rd party sites.
> Have you looked at the LG G2? That would be good as well. The screen is 5.2" however.

Click to collapse



The most important part about my search is the Dual-Sim active, so neither of these are options :/


----------



## gorilla p (Jun 9, 2015)

Jkay7 said:


> The most important part about my search is the Dual-Sim active, so neither of these are options :/

Click to collapse



OK, the only issue with this, is that you were hesitant to go with a Chinese device due to the warranty, but you will have a hard time finding other devices that are dual-SIM.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jkay7 (Jun 9, 2015)

gorilla p said:


> OK, the only issue with this, is that you were hesitant to go with a Chinese device due to the warranty, but you will have a hard time finding other devices that are dual-SIM.

Click to collapse



I think S5 Mini Duos and Archos 50 Diamond are just some examples of phones sold outside Asia that meet my requirements. At least I hope so..


----------



## Jkay7 (Jun 9, 2015)

Update:
What do you guys think about the rare Htc One M8 Dual Sim?
And on a sidenote, when do you think the M9 dual gets released?


----------



## RoRo1990 (Jun 10, 2015)

I currently own a Galaxy s2 and think it's about time I upgraded it. I'm currently deciding between the note 4/Galaxy s6/LG g4. I stayed with the s2 for so long because of being able to root and the size was perfect for me. All the newer phones are massive compared to my Galaxy s2 which I can use effortlessly with one hand. I'm leaving more toward the note 4 and g4 because the battery and sd card can be replaced with them. The biggest deal for me is call quality I don't care about all the fancy stuff if the phone can't have call quality. Second would be battery life and the rest are just bonuses.


----------



## gorilla p (Jun 10, 2015)

RoRo1990 said:


> I currently own a Galaxy s2 and think it's about time I upgraded it. I'm currently deciding between the note 4/Galaxy s6/LG g4. I stayed with the s2 for so long because of being able to root and the size was perfect for me. All the newer phones are massive compared to my Galaxy s2 which I can use effortlessly with one hand. I'm leaving more toward the note 4 and g4 because the battery and sd card can be replaced with them. The biggest deal for me is call quality I don't care about all the fancy stuff if the phone can't have call quality. Second would be battery life and the rest are just bonuses.

Click to collapse



You're looking at the Note 4 and G4, so you can obviously afford it, you should look at the Nexus6. The price was lowered from 650 to $499.

The OPO also dropped $50, and is only $249/16GB, $299/64GB

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Purevulcan0 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Moto X (2014) vs LG G4*

I will upgrading my phone soon and Im debating between the Moto X and the G4. Im on the ATT Network.

Moto X 
        Pros:
Vanilla Android
Motorola Software
Design and Customization 
Size

       Cons:
Camera 
Last Gen Processor

LG G4
         Pros:
Faster Processor
Camera

        Cons:
Skinned 
Leather Backs are ehh

I like both phones but Id prefer the Moto X but Idk if its still worth buying, and I cant wait for the 2015 version unfortunately. So is the Moto X still worth getting or is the G4 enough of a better to get?


----------



## Planterz (Jun 10, 2015)

Purevulcan0 said:


> I will upgrading my phone soon and Im debating between the Moto X and the G4. Im on the ATT Network.
> 
> Moto X
> Pros:
> ...

Click to collapse



IMO, the only thing the Moto X 2014 has over the G4 (or nearly any phone) is the nearly stock skinning and promise of quicker updates. The battery is dinky and non-removable, no microSD slot, the screen is dim-ish, and the camera is mediocre. Get the G4 or if you want something smaller, a Galaxy S6. I have my reservations about the S6 (and especially TouchWiz), but I'd still rather have an S6 over the Moto X 2014.


----------



## gorilla p (Jun 10, 2015)

Planterz said:


> IMO, the only thing the Moto X 2014 has over the G4 (or nearly any phone) is the nearly stock skinning and promise of quicker updates. The battery is dinky and non-removable, no microSD slot, the screen is dim-ish, and the camera is mediocre. Get the G4 or if you want something smaller, a Galaxy S6. I have my reservations about the S6 (and especially TouchWiz), but I'd still rather have an S6 over the Moto X 2014.

Click to collapse



Aside from the budget phones (Moto E/Moto G), Motorola has been a pretty big disappointment. They managed to release a great phone in the Droid Turbo, but then gave exclusivity to Verizon?

The Moto X is overpriced. The Nexus6 (Motorola) was overpriced at release as well @$649

LG on the other hand has always been able to provide good values, at every price-level.
Their budget LG L90 is an excellent budget device, their Nexus4/5 were great mid-high level values as well as the Optimus G.
The LG G2 was great (and some would argue that it is better than the G3/G4)
The best thing LG has done, is not play themselves by by overpricing/overvaluing their devices.

 from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Jun 11, 2015)

gorilla p said:


> Aside from the budget phones (Moto E/Moto G), Motorola has been a pretty big disappointment. They managed to release a great phone in the Droid Turbo, but then gave exclusivity to Verizon?

Click to collapse



You can use the Droid Turbo on AT&T and T-Mobile. But apparently you'll have to get it 2nd hand because Verizon won't sell you one unless you're a Verizon customer. It also seems to be missing 1700MHz WDCMA (T-Mobile 3g), so that's kinda a bummer.

Then there's the Moto Maxx. Same exact phone, minus the locked bootloader and Verizon's ugly branding and bloat.I briefly considered getting one before going with the OnePlus One, but the missing 1700MHz WDCMA and the backwards-to-me hardware keys turned me away.


----------



## samiapple (Jun 11, 2015)

*till Samsung Note 4. For the latter Gear VR expeerience.*

Still Samsung Note 4. For the latter Gear VR expeerience.


----------



## Master619 (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm currently using the Galaxy S5 and is pretty satisfied with it, except one thing: low light photos (both from rear and front cameras). I don't know if it's the lack of OIS, or the 1/2.2 aperture, or maybe my shaky hands (not parkinson level, but I sure don't have the most stable hands), but both cameras produce very disappointing photos in low light situations. So I'm looking for something that has definitely better camera (especially in low light), and also doesn't lose to the S5 in too many aspects. I'm looking at the Note 4, S6, and G4 currently and not sure if which one would produce the best low light photos with both front and rear cameras.  Theoretically the G4's camera should win with both OIS and 1/1.8 aperture, but the results are not that convincing from the reviews I've read. So if anyone has experience with these phones (comparison with the s5 would be most ideal), can you give me some recommendations/advices? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Planterz (Jun 12, 2015)

Master619 said:


> I'm currently using the Galaxy S5 and is pretty satisfied with it, except one thing: low light photos (both from rear and front cameras). I don't know if it's the lack of OIS, or the 1/2.2 aperture, or maybe my shaky hands (not parkinson level, but I sure don't have the most stable hands), but both cameras produce very disappointing photos in low light situations. So I'm looking for something that has definitely better camera (especially in low light), and also doesn't lose to the S5 in too many aspects. I'm looking at the Note 4, S6, and G4 currently and not sure if which one would produce the best low light photos with both front and rear cameras.  Theoretically the G4's camera should win with both OIS and 1/1.8 aperture, but the results are not that convincing from the reviews I've read. So if anyone has experience with these phones (comparison with the s5 would be most ideal), can you give me some recommendations/advices? Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



No camera does well in low light without a flash, and cell phones typically have only an LED flash, which is limited in its brightness and range. Remember that "photo" in "photography" means "light". OIS helps, but it's not a cure-all for low light picture taking.


----------



## hogwilson (Jun 12, 2015)

I currently have the note 4 it is almost a perfect phone.


----------



## gorilla p (Jun 12, 2015)

I agree, the note4 is a great phone, so is the Galaxy S6. However, most people won't notice hardly any difference between those and a $250-300 device.

I for example don't do any heavy gaming, I don't need 4K playback, or do professional photography.

So a Nexus5, G2, Idol3, OPO are perfect for me. I wish the new Chinese Mediatek ARMv8 phones were TMobile compatible.
The Meizu M1 Meilan, Meizu MX4, XiaoMi Mi4 and Ecoo E04 Aurora look great.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Retrial (Jun 12, 2015)

delete


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Jkay7 (Jun 12, 2015)

Hey guys!
As I'm still searching for a Dual Sim phone (see spoiler): what do you think about the HTC One M8 Dual Sim?





Jkay7 said:


> Hey everyone
> As I was too slow to react last time, I'm renewing my search:
> 
> I'm searching for a device with:
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## NOOK!E (Jun 12, 2015)

Jkay7 said:


> Hey guys!
> As I'm still searching for a Dual Sim phone (see spoiler): what do you think about the HTC One M8 Dual Sim?

Click to collapse



Go for it. It's one of the best Android-running phones on the market today, and I always recommend it.


----------



## Hannah Stern (Jun 12, 2015)

Master619 said:


> I'm currently using the Galaxy S5 and is pretty satisfied with it, except one thing: low light photos (both from rear and front cameras). I don't know if it's the lack of OIS, or the 1/2.2 aperture, or maybe my shaky hands (not parkinson level, but I sure don't have the most stable hands), but both cameras produce very disappointing photos in low light situations. So I'm looking for something that has definitely better camera (especially in low light), and also doesn't lose to the S5 in too many aspects. I'm looking at the Note 4, S6, and G4 currently and not sure if which one would produce the best low light photos with both front and rear cameras.  Theoretically the G4's camera should win with both OIS and 1/1.8 aperture, but the results are not that convincing from the reviews I've read. So if anyone has experience with these phones (comparison with the s5 would be most ideal), can you give me some recommendations/advices? Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



It depends on what you want.

User Interface (e.g. TouchWizUI)
Size (S6 is smaller than Note4 and G4)
Replacable Battery + MicroSD + Waterproof (S6 Lacks)
But G4/N4 is also not Waterproof
S6: F1.9
Note 4: F2.2 Like Note 3
All have 3-Axis OIS (G3 has 2-Axis)
All have 1440p Screens
Note 4 has the Largest Battery
G4 has LaserAF


The G4 has the best Camera because of:

F1.8
3-Axis-OIS
Large Sensor
Manual + Professional Camera Application
High Speed
QuickStart Mode
RealTime Slow Motion (See: http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/slow-motion-phones-device-how-to-imo-t2998500 )
DCi-Cinema4K with 4096 times 2160 Pixels
But it currently lacks of [email protected] 

I hope this helped.

---------- Post added at 22:12 ---------- Previous post was at 22:12 ----------




giwrgosmant said:


> Take Samsung Galaxy A5. Its perfect

Click to collapse



Again: Please Quote/Mention‼

Read this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/about-xda/please-make-quote-mention-feature-t3125572

Thank you very much


----------



## yzak58 (Jun 13, 2015)

fivemarcus said:


> I also considered the HTC M8.
> What do you think? At the software level it is? And support of the community with stable rom?
> Differences with the S6?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



M8 is a pretty nice phone, its only flaw is its average quality UltraPixel camera.  It does have a good developer community and there are a lot of stable ROMs out there for it since Google has released a Google Play Edition.

Galaxy S6 is newer and better than the One M8 in every way, except for these 3 facts
>M8 has front facing stereo speakers
>M8 has a Micro SD slot
>M8 has FM Radio (do people still use it?)

OnePlus One is always a good alternative.
In my opinion, you should simply wait for the OnePlus Two; it should be in your budget and will have good Dev support.

---------- Post added at 10:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 PM ----------




samsulQpathan said:


> After sales service sucks...!!! :'(
> 
> Sent from my C2004 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Lenovo P70
Samsung Galaxy E5

---------- Post added at 10:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 PM ----------




gorilla p said:


> I would tell anyone looking at new phones to look at the Asus Zenfone2 and Alcatel OneTouch Idol3. The specs on the idol3 are very similar to the OnePlus One, but it has a newer chipset with the 8-core ARMv8 Cortex A53 64-bit Qualcomm 615. The specs are excellent, the sound is excellent, it has some cool features and its only $249. I think Alcatel is selling this device at a very slim margin to gain brand recognition in the high-end market.
> 
> http://m.gsmarena.com/alcatel_idol_3_(5_5)-7081.php
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes, you are absolutely right, Alcatel OneTouch Idol 3 is an awesome phone, and it does come with a good amount of features for that price. Zenfone 2 is pretty awesome too, in fact it is better than the Idol 3 IMO.
But the OP needs good Developer support too, I doubt whether these phones have that. I'm sure that he will be able to root these phones, but I don't know about custom ROMs.

---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 PM ----------




gorilla p said:


> Yeah, I'm holding out to see what Google does with the next Nexus device. Rumors point to a Nexus5 (2015) device from LG, which is who made the N4/N5 that provided a value (cost/quality) that was highly successful. I'm really looking forward to it.
> With a custom ROM and kernel, my N4 still has plenty of performance to spare. I'm only using 1/2 of my CPU power ([email protected]) and underclocked GPU for daily driver use to improve battery life and get no lag with conservative governor
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I have read somewhere that there would be 2 Nexus devices this time, one manufactured by LG and the other by Huawei. Rumors say that the Huawei made Nexus would be even cheaper than the LG Nexus.
Yeah I am really happy with my Nexus device too (Nexus 5). Right now on Carbon ROM . 

---------- Post added at 10:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 PM ----------




PowurPlayr said:


> Still with 2011 GNEX toro, running FML 5.0... Looking to upgrade! Any suggestions for my next device? I'm looking for easy root access and not necessarily want to stay with "big red" thanks for your help!
> 
> my N7 sent this

Click to collapse



Since you are a nexus user, wait a few more months and buy the Google Nexus 5 2015.
BTW, FML is a good name for a ROM :laugh::laugh: and that GNex with its Texas Industries OMAP SOC kind of sucks isn't it? :/ Just hold on to it for a few more months and buy the Next Nexus or the OnePlus Two.

---------- Post added at 10:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 PM ----------




Planterz said:


> Yeah, I'm definitely optimistic about this new LG made Nexus 5. The 5.2" screen makes me think they're going with the 1080p they used in the G2, and it'll apparently have a battery that bucks the trend of mediocre Nexus batteries. The Snapdragon 808 is slightly disappointing, but shouldn't be a real issue except for perhaps intense 3D games (hopefully they stick with a 1080p screen, in which case graphics probably won't suffer). The biggest question marks for me are the camera and the button placement. I honestly don't care where the buttons are, but it's still a big unanswered question. I just really hope they don't nerf the camera though., The Nexus line might be "reference" and development devices for Google, but lots of people still buy them as daily drivers, and a mediocre camera on a flagship device these days is inexcusable. Give it the 13 or 16MP laser assisted autofocus camera seen in other (and older) devices. Heck, they even put one in the Stylo, and that's a budget/mid-range device.

Click to collapse



>5.2" is a good screen size and they'd probably go with 2K resolution.
>Google doesn't care that much about a bigger battery or a better camera. I think we'll probably see a 2600mAh battery and a 13MP Cam(with 4K VIdeo Rec). But with the Android M's battery tweaks, we'd probably get around 5 hours of SOT.
>Won't be the 808, it will become an outdated Soc by Oct/Nov. Google will probably use the Snapdragon 818 or 820 on the Nexus 5 2015.
>Camera Button? It will be the OnScreen Camera button only.
LG G2 (with the rear buttons came alongside th Nexus 5, so...)
But the phone might have a fingerprint scanner on its, probably on its back.

---------- Post added at 10:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 PM ----------




zelendel said:


> It's not really the camera hardware that is an issue.  It's the software.  Google gives the basic software. Until someone makes a good camera app that takes advantage of the hardware then it will seem mediocre no matter how good the camera is.  Even Samsung's and HTC camera are mostly software.

Click to collapse



Sensor and the optics kind of play a crucial role too..
But yeah, with a better software, we can get slightly better pics :good:

---------- Post added at 11:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 PM ----------




RoRo1990 said:


> I currently own a Galaxy s2 and think it's about time I upgraded it. I'm currently deciding between the note 4/Galaxy s6/LG g4. I stayed with the s2 for so long because of being able to root and the size was perfect for me. All the newer phones are massive compared to my Galaxy s2 which I can use effortlessly with one hand. I'm leaving more toward the note 4 and g4 because the battery and sd card can be replaced with them. The biggest deal for me is call quality I don't care about all the fancy stuff if the phone can't have call quality. Second would be battery life and the rest are just bonuses.

Click to collapse



The best among these is the S6.
But since you want removable battery and SD Slot, but the Note 4. G4 is good, but Note 4 is better in every manner.

---------- Post added at 11:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 PM ----------




hogwilson said:


> I currently have the note 4 it is almost a perfect phone.

Click to collapse



Send me your Note 4 when you buy the Note 5


----------



## T_I (Jun 13, 2015)

Jkay7 said:


> The most important part about my search is the Dual-Sim active, so neither of these are options :/

Click to collapse



Why the limitation of Dual-Sim active? I was looking for this last year as well and dropped the active for stand-by as I couldn't find one which could have a custom rom.

The Moto G 2014 I'm using is only 3G, but it's replaced with an 4G version. I'm now compiling my own cm version for the phone and when I check the specs of both Dual-Sim G's I expect cm to have a version very soon, when not already available. So it should be fiddled with as much as you could want.


----------



## Jkay7 (Jun 13, 2015)

yzak58 said:


> M8 is a pretty nice phone, its only flaw is its average quality UltraPixel camera.  It does have a good developer community and there are a lot of stable ROMs out there for it since Google has released a Google Play Edition.
> 
> Galaxy S6 is newer and better than the One M8 in every way, except for these 3 facts
> >M8 has front facing stereo speakers
> ...

Click to collapse



As much as I would want a device like this, I'm stuck to dual SIM support (see below). There is a dual SIM variant for M8, unfortunately only very few were produced, which is why there is no development.



T_I said:


> Why the limitation of Dual-Sim active? I was looking for this last year as well and dropped the active for stand-by as I couldn't find one which could have a custom rom.
> 
> The Moto G 2014 I'm using is only 3G, but it's replaced with an 4G version. I'm now compiling my own cm version for the phone and when I check the specs of both Dual-Sim G's I expect cm to have a version very soon, when not already available. So it should be fiddled with as much as you could want.

Click to collapse



 Moto G 2014 only uses 1gb of RAM and doesn't have LTE, both are things I think can be improved.
I want dual sim active for my situation:

I will study abroad, still close to my hometown (Europe..) and want mobile data in both countries
 As I'd like to save my current number (only having either German/Dutch number is weird if I want to be called by Dutch/German people)
 Dual Sim standby isn't working with dual WA/telegram accounts (afaik)
Edit: Misunderstood the terms dual sim active/standby, dual sim standby is fine as far as I know now.


----------



## fJardim (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm looking for the best budgets windows tablet... Any recomendations?

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## bitpie (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi guys.
I have to buy new phone. I wounder one plus one or xiaomi mi 4.

Which and why ?


----------



## extrem0 (Jun 14, 2015)

bitpie said:


> Hi guys.
> I have to buy new phone. I wounder one plus one or xiaomi mi 4.
> 
> Which and why ?

Click to collapse



They should perform similarly. Oneplus one has 5.5" display while mi4 has 5". I think Oneplus community is larger than mi4 so you'll have more roms options. I have the OnePlus and I'd buy it again specially after the $50 price cut. Be aware that oneplus 2 and new nexus devices are coming soon.


----------



## jpwebb85 (Jun 14, 2015)

How important is the replaceable battery to you?

If you don't want a massive screen but you do want a big battery you could wait a little and see what the reviews on the s6 active are like. It has a 3500mAh battery and a 5.1" screen. It's battery CANNOT be replaced though and you are limited to 32gb internal HDD. It depends on your personal needs. With cloud storage these days and a battery that size, the drawbacks might not be as big as once thought...

Sent from my One using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## yzak58 (Jun 14, 2015)

fJardim said:


> I'm looking for the best budgets windows tablet... Any recomendations?
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



HP Stream 7

---------- Post added at 09:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 PM ----------




bitpie said:


> Hi guys.
> I have to buy new phone. I wounder one plus one or xiaomi mi 4.
> 
> Which and why ?

Click to collapse



The internal specs of of the phones are pretty similar. So everything comes down to what you are looking for in a phone.

>Reasons to buy OPO over Mi4
-Bigger Screen
-Faster updates
-Comes pre-loaded with Cyanogen OS / Color OS / Oxygen OS /Hydrogen OS (OS depends on your region)
-Has a very good developer community and it has a pretty lengthy list of Custom ROMs . Also any of the aforementioned stock ROMs can be flashed onto it.
-Gorilla Glass Protection
-NFC
-I don't know whether this an advantage or not. OPO gives you a stock Android like experience (unless you are on Color OS). I am not a fan of the MIUI style looks. This is just a matter of personal preference.
-It is cheaper than the Mi4 in some regions.

>Reasons to buy Mi4 over OPO
-Lighter and more compact than OPO
-IR Blaster
-FM Radio
-Quick Charge 2.0 for fast charging.

In my opinion, OPO is the best among the two phones.


----------



## bitpie (Jun 15, 2015)

The main reason why i would love to buy mi is i love miui I have miui on my g3 d855 but from 4.5.16 on every update, every weekend i have to do factory reset idk why ( phone is booting )
I hope problem doesn't exist on mi4 phone.


----------



## T_I (Jun 15, 2015)

Jkay7 said:


> As much as I would want a device like this, I'm stuck to dual SIM support (see below). There is a dual SIM variant for M8, unfortunately only very few were produced, which is why there is no development.
> 
> Moto G 2014 only uses 1gb of RAM and doesn't have LTE, both are things I think can be improved.
> I want dual sim active for my situation:
> ...

Click to collapse



That's why I suggested to check up on the Moto G Dual Sim 4G (2015?) When I check the specs of both Dual SIm phones (3G and 4G)  at gsmarena the only difference I can find is LTE support and 6 gram extra weight. I wouldn't be to surprised if the titan CM 12.1 build would be compatible with this device. (or would just need minor changes to have it work)
I found the thea device mentioned here. Looks like we have CM support for the 2015 Moto G.

The Moto G is a cheap phone with good specs and was very fast embraced by the developers.

I'm sticking with the 3G version for now as I noticed my reception is worse on 4G then 3G (with 2G even better, but poor data speeds, so no-go there), so I can't test it for you. At least, not as long as this phone lives, when it dies (or I kill it with my tinkering) it'll replaced by the latest Moto G Dual Sim.


----------



## Dako Lauffer (Jun 15, 2015)

*xda.developers-Resquest*

Hi Smillies, use the next code from wirel in the apk 01000001 00000001 for about question Valid file extensions: 7z apk bmp bz2 c cab cab2 diff doc docx face gif gz h img irs jar jpe jpeg jpg jps log mtz patch pdf png psd rar tar torrent txt watch wma xap xls xlsx zip
Thank´s
:fingers-crossed:


----------



## Jkay7 (Jun 15, 2015)

T_I said:


> That's why I suggested to check up on the Moto G Dual Sim 4G (2015?) When I check the specs of both Dual SIm phones (3G and 4G)  at gsmarena the only difference I can find is LTE support and 6 gram extra weight. I wouldn't be to surprised if the titan CM 12.1 build would be compatible with this device. (or would just need minor changes to have it work)
> I found the [url=http://forum.xda-developers.com/moto-g-2015/orig-development/rom-cyanogenmod-12-1-t3088841]thea device mentioned here. Looks like we have CM support for the 2015 Moto G.
> 
> The Moto G is a cheap phone with good specs and was very fast embraced by the developers.
> ...

Click to collapse



The Moto G 2015 Dual Sim Lte still has only 1 gb RAM and 2070mah battery, which is pretty small.
My preference would be at least 2gb of RAM and a battery >2300 mah tbh..


----------



## adamkimber (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi. I hope this is the right place to post. I am looking for some expert advice on a new android phone!   I am looking for a good phone to replace my M7 HTC One that has a dying battery.  I am looking for a similar size or slightly smaller phone than the HTC One. Preferably with a 4.7 inch screen or around that size. I have looked at several phones and found that most decent phones are massive these days. After some research I have come up with the Z3 Compact and the Galaxy S5 as options. 
- Plus points for both, decent cameras (much better than M7)
- Plus points for both, water resistant and dust resistant (as an eczema sufferer this is a bonus as the M7 now also has dust in the speaker wells) 

- Negative for Samsung - I've never used one but touchwiz is supposed to be awful! 
- Negative for Sony - glass construction allegedly cracks spontaneously, smaller screen than what I am using now.

Any suggestions on which to go for?


----------



## Falster (Jun 15, 2015)

Jkay7 said:


> The Moto G 2015 Dual Sim Lte still has only 1 gb RAM and 2070mah battery, which is pretty small.
> My preference would be at least 2gb of RAM and a battery >2300 mah tbh..

Click to collapse



 How about Galaxy S5 Duos?

---------- Post added at 04:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:27 PM ----------




nlao said:


> After some research I have come up with the Z3 Compact and the Galaxy S5 as options...

Click to collapse



 Personally I think Touchwiz is not that bad, but you have to like it. I would rater go with a S5 than risking a cracked back cover on the Z3c.

---------- Post added at 04:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:32 PM ----------




bitpie said:


> The main ready why i would love to buy mi is i love miui

Click to collapse



 There are some MIUI roms for the 1+1 too if that´s your concern. I didn´t test them so I can´t say how good they are. If you want stable MIUI with updates, the Mi4 should be the better option I think.


----------



## avishy (Jun 15, 2015)

*Xiaomi Mi - 4i v/s Meizu M1 Note*

Hardware-wise both the devices are equivalent are good. OS-wise also both the device are equivalent and suck.
I want to replace the their OS with CM. But, neither official nor unofficial ports exist. So, I'll have to port it myself.
So, in terms of easiness in porting CM for the respective device, which device should I choose.
Is porting CM for Mi-4i easy or is porting for Meizu M1 Note easy. Considering few unofficial CM ports already exist for Mi, so I can fork their repo.

Note: I'm absolute beginner.


----------



## zelendel (Jun 15, 2015)

avishy said:


> Hardware-wise both the devices are equivalent are good. OS-wise also both the device are equivalent and suck.
> I want to replace the their OS with CM. But, neither official nor unofficial ports exist. So, I'll have to port it myself.
> So, in terms of easiness in porting CM for the respective device, which device should I choose.
> Is porting CM for Mi-4i easy or is porting for Meizu M1 Note easy. Considering few unofficial CM ports already exist for Mi, so I can fork their repo.
> ...

Click to collapse



To be honest I would stay away from both of them if you can.  Neither one is great on releasing kernel source and when they do its broken and needs the devs to fix it. Also most custom roms for those devices always have things broken that can't be fixed.


----------



## avishy (Jun 15, 2015)

*Xiaomi Mi - 4i v/s Meizu M1 Note*



zelendel said:


> To be honest I would stay away from both of them if you can.

Click to collapse



I was hoping that CM could be ported to Mi - 4i as CM port exists for Mi2, Mi3, Redmi Note

Which other smartphone in given price range has same amount of battery capacity?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## zelendel (Jun 15, 2015)

avishy said:


> I was hoping that CM could be ported to Mi - 4i as CM port exists for Mi2, Mi3, Redmi Note
> 
> Which other smartphone in given price range has same amount of battery capacity?

Click to collapse




Oh it can be ported, but with the issues that CM roms already face it makes ports for these devices even more unstable then normal.  

To be honest I am not sure. Battery is not that big of a deal for me. I get around 2 days with my HTC m7, but then again im not like alot of kids I see with their face always buried in their phone.  I use it for what I need and then put it down. It is not odd for me to go 8 hours without picking up my phone except to make a 30 sec phone call.


----------



## Planterz (Jun 15, 2015)

nlao said:


> Hi. I hope this is the right place to post. I am looking for some expert advice on a new android phone!   I am looking for a good phone to replace my M7 HTC One that has a dying battery.  I am looking for a similar size or slightly smaller phone than the HTC One. Preferably with a 4.7 inch screen or around that size. I have looked at several phones and found that most decent phones are massive these days. After some research I have come up with the Z3 Compact and the Galaxy S5 as options.
> - Plus points for both, decent cameras (much better than M7)
> - Plus points for both, water resistant and dust resistant (as an eczema sufferer this is a bonus as the M7 now also has dust in the speaker wells)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The 5.1" screen on the S5 is obviously significantly bigger than the 4.7" on your M7, but the phone itself is only marginally bigger (thinner, actually), and a mere 2 grams heavier. If you want something more in with the screen on the M7, check out the Galaxy Alpha. Still 4.7" screen, but the phone is significantly more svelte. The downside is there's very little in the way of development. Don't forget about the S4 either. It's very near in dimensions to your M7 and still a competent device (a bit faster than your M7).

The other obvious advantage to the Samsungs is the removable battery. You're about to spend hundreds of quid on a new phone because of the dying battery, but this is a cheap fix for the Samsungs - just buy a new battery off eBay or Amazon. The HTC One M series might have some fancy construction, but this makes it damn near impossible for the average Joe to fix. Your phone is likely out of warranty by now, but you might still be able to send it in to a service center for a battery replacement. No idea what it would cost though.

As for TouchWiz being awful...that's a matter of opinion of course, but it's one I share. Frankly, the S5 is particularly awful. The settings menus are where it's the worst. Deep menu trees, too many tabs, and it's completely unintuitive. For example, to turn off S-Voice (Samsung's needless redundant version of Google Now) from activating from double tapping the Home button, there's no settings in the Settings. You have to load the app, tap your way through the User Agreement and tutorial, and then finding the settings within the app to disable it from there. (The reason to disable this function is because when you hit Home it's waiting to see if you double tap it or not, causing a bit of lag/delay).

That isn't to say that TouchWiz is impossible, or even bad, really, but it's far from the simple AOSP base, or the more streamlined HTC or Sony UIs. The real problem is that there's just _so many_ settings, and so many redundancies and/or features that you'll never use. So when you first get the phone, you've got to find them all and turn them off so you don't have 700 processes running and slowing the phone down, and it's an arduous trial for a first-time user. Nothing that an intelligent person such as yourself couldn't figure out, but to a casual user it can be off-putting, and even for techies like us it can be tedious and obnoxious.

I have 2 Samsungs, one a Galaxy Light (a cheap phone for the NA market) and an S4. The Light, being a budget device, has far fewer features, but it still confuses me sometimes, despite having owned it for over a year. My familiarity though helped me learn my way around the S4, which has a similar (just more feature-filled) interface. This familiarity doesn't help me much with the S5 though. The few times I've tinkered with an S5, my reaction was "Gah, WTF?" You expect similarity, yet it's so different.

I'm not telling you this to dissuade you from Samsung, I'm just trying to give you perspective on why it's considered by many to be awful. Those that do usually do so in comparison to other UIs. It strays greatly from the simplicity of AOSP, so it'll never be looked favorably upon by those of us who prefer stock Android or custom ROMs like CyanogenMod. Of course, HTC Sense strays greatly from AOSP too, but in different directions than TouchWiz. Which means you'll probably find TouchWiz a lot like crossing the pond and driving on the other side of the street (or like when the Grizzwalds went to London and couldn't figure out the roundabout).

Despite my dislike for the TouchWiz settings system, I like my S4. It doesn't stutter or lag or struggle with intense 3D games. Although there are plenty of AOSP custom ROMs for it (like LiquidSmooth, my favorite), I keep it on TouchWiz because I actually do like some of Samsung's features (plus I have LS on my OnePlus One and Nexus 4, so depending on my needs/mood, I just swap the SIM).

I guess what I'm getting at in my long-winded post is that you shouldn't let the negative opinions of TouchWiz stop you from looking at Samsung products. Once you figure out how to turn off all the stuff you don't need and that slows your device down, they're perfectly useable and you'll probably find some features you do like.

As for other alternatives, it might be worth it to actually go back a step or two. The Moto X 2013 and Nexus 4 are still perfectly competent devices, both with 4.7" screens. The batteries aren't hot-swappable on these, but replacing them isn't impossible like it is on the HTC's. There's also the LG G2. The 5.2" screen is significantly bigger than the 4.7" screen on your M7, but the phone itself is only marginally bigger, and it's actually smaller than the Galaxy S5. I guess it depends on whether it's actually the screen's size you're concerned about, or the phone overall. The One M series has the worst screen-to-body ratio this side of an iPhone. The M7 has significant side bezels, lots of unused black space between the screen and speakers, which themselves add to the height of the phone. Compare the M7 to the Moto X 2013 and it's hard to believe the screens are identical sizes. The reason I mention these phones is that, as well as still being good devices, they're dirt cheap now. Heck, you could just about buy all three for what a new S5 costs. Moto X for when you want a smaller phone, G2 for when you want a bigger one, and use the Nexus 4 to learn about and play with custom ROMs and kernels.

I can't comment on the durability of the Z3 Compact. Put a tempered glass protector on the back, and use a decent case, and I'd be surprised if your phone cracked for no apparent reason. The battery isn't replaceable (no idea on repairability), but I will say that it has phenomenal battery life, which means the battery will last longer. Not just in the obvious sense, but charging/discharging is what degrades lithium batteries over time, so longer daily life means less charging, which means a longer lifespan over the years.


----------



## Hannah Stern (Jun 15, 2015)

Dako Lauffer said:


> Hi Smillies, use the next code from wirel in the apk 01000001 00000001 for about question Valid file extensions: 7z apk bmp bz2 c cab cab2 diff doc docx face gif gz h img irs jar jpe jpeg jpg jps log mtz patch pdf png psd rar tar torrent txt watch wma xap xls xlsx zip
> Thank´s
> :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Here, you can suggest for XDA: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1987254


----------



## avishy (Jun 15, 2015)

zelendel said:


> Oh it can be ported, but with the issues that CM roms already face it makes ports for these devices even more unstable then normal.

Click to collapse



So there's a chance. OK. Both may suck for pouring CM. But relatively which one would be better for CM.  



> I get around 2 days with my HTC m7, but then again im not like alot of kids I see with their face always buried in their phone.  I use it for what I need and then put it down. It is not odd for me to go 8 hours without picking up my phone except to make a 30 sec phone call.

Click to collapse



Even though my Motorola G2 is only 2.5 months old it gives 2 days backup only when I use it rarely (5-6 times a day for 5-10min each time).

From past few weeks I've increased my smartphone use and decreased my laptop use. Most of the work that I did on laptop can now be done on smartphone.

No, I don't need to bury my head in phone all the time. Just 3-3.5 hours of using internet by 3G would decrease the battery from 90% to 10%.


Sent from my XT1068 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## yzak58 (Jun 15, 2015)

bitpie said:


> The main ready why i would love to buy mi is i love miui I have miui on my g3 d855 but from 4.5.16 on every update, every weekend i have to do factory reset idk why ( phone is booting )
> I hope problem doesn't exist on mi4 phone.

Click to collapse



That's probably some issue with that version of the ROM, try flashing an older version of MIUI on it, or there might be some newer beta version of MIUI out there, try that.
And yeah that problem doesn't exist on the Mi4 :good:

---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 PM ----------




nlao said:


> Hi. I hope this is the right place to post. I am looking for some expert advice on a new android phone!   I am looking for a good phone to replace my M7 HTC One that has a dying battery.  I am looking for a similar size or slightly smaller phone than the HTC One. Preferably with a 4.7 inch screen or around that size. I have looked at several phones and found that most decent phones are massive these days. After some research I have come up with the Z3 Compact and the Galaxy S5 as options.
> - Plus points for both, decent cameras (much better than M7)
> - Plus points for both, water resistant and dust resistant (as an eczema sufferer this is a bonus as the M7 now also has dust in the speaker wells)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Either buy the Z3 Compact or get a new battery for your M7.
M7 is still a pretty decent phone BTW, no need to replace it just because of its poor battery.

---------- Post added at 11:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------




avishy said:


> Hardware-wise both the devices are equivalent are good. OS-wise also both the device are equivalent and suck.
> I want to replace the their OS with CM. But, neither official nor unofficial ports exist. So, I'll have to port it myself.
> So, in terms of easiness in porting CM for the respective device, which device should I choose.
> Is porting CM for Mi-4i easy or is porting for Meizu M1 Note easy. Considering few unofficial CM ports already exist for Mi, so I can fork their repo.
> ...

Click to collapse



There is a small chance that XIaomi would release the kernel sources of the Mi4i in the future. I think they've released the sources of their older devices like the Mi2/2A/2S.
But Meizu has not done anything like that.
So I think you should probably get the Mi4i.


----------



## Jkay7 (Jun 15, 2015)

Falster said:


> How about Galaxy S5 Duos?

Click to collapse



I have an SIII mini atm and I hated the fact it didn't get an update to KK, when it was released with JB (running on custom LP isn't all too stable).. Moreover Touchwiz is kind of ugly, even though you get rid of the most with Apex.


----------



## Falster (Jun 15, 2015)

> I want to replace the their OS with CM. But, neither official nor unofficial ports exist. So, I'll have to port it myself...Note: I'm absolute beginner.

Click to collapse



 Why don´t you just buy a device that is already supported by CM? I would not relay on the hope, that maybe the sources will be release somewhen. I think about the Mi3 and Mi4, there was long time no stable rom available (due to missing sources some important features were not working). Even the best developer can´t do anything in that case, and you just are a beginner (sorry). My advice (from my personal experince): Buy a phone that already has CM support or you will regret it.

---------- Post added at 10:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 PM ----------




Jkay7 said:


> I have an SIII mini atm and I hated the fact it didn't get an update to KK, when it was released with JB (running on custom LP isn't all too stable).. Moreover Touchwiz is kind of ugly, even though you get rid of the most with Apex.

Click to collapse



 It´s absolutely normal, that entry level phones like the S3 Mini don´t get a lot of updates. The S5 is a flagship, this is a complete different story. You can expect 2 years of support from the release on.


----------



## Jkay7 (Jun 15, 2015)

Falster said:


> It´s absolutely normal, that entry level phones like the S3 Mini don´t get a lot of updates. The S5 is a flagship, this is a complete different story. You can expect 2 years of support from the release on.

Click to collapse



So you think there is a chance for the S5 Duos to see Android M?
And having a look at the comparison between HTC One M8 Dual Sim and the S5 Duos the S5 Duos looks preferable. Nevertheless I'm favouring the HTC, but I'm afraid I will not be able to get LP 5.1/Android M (since Dual Sim phones rarely get custom ROM support).


----------



## Falster (Jun 15, 2015)

I am highly speculating, but I think there is a chance. But nobody will know for sure...


----------



## Jkay7 (Jun 15, 2015)

Falster said:


> I am highly speculating, but I think there is a chance. But nobody will know for sure...

Click to collapse



Do you think there may be a chance for M8 to see Android M? I guess HTC is a bit worse about releasing updates, but either M8 and S5 aren't the newest flagships on the market, so I'm insecure about all that..


----------



## zelendel (Jun 15, 2015)

Jkay7 said:


> Do you think there may be a chance for M8 to see Android M? I guess HTC is a bit worse about releasing updates, but either M8 and S5 aren't the newest flagships on the market, so I'm insecure about all that..

Click to collapse



It mist likely will.  Hell the m7 saw 5.1.1 officially so I am sure the m8 will get M


----------



## Jkay7 (Jun 15, 2015)

zelendel said:


> It mist likely will.  Hell the m7 saw 5.1.1 officially so I am sure the m8 will get M

Click to collapse



So then it's only a decision from 440-480€ with fingerprint sensor to 535€ without fingerprint and .2 ghz less, but with Sense UI vs. (imo) cheap Touchwiz... Tough one..


----------



## Falster (Jun 16, 2015)

zelendel said:


> Hell the m7 saw 5.1.1 officially so I am sure the m8 will get M

Click to collapse



Only the GooglePlayEdition got 5.1.1, not the normal M7: http://www.androidpolice.com/2015/0...major-software-updates-including-android-5-1/


----------



## zelendel (Jun 16, 2015)

Falster said:


> Only the GooglePlayEdition got 5.1.1, not the normal M7: http://www.androidpolice.com/2015/0...major-software-updates-including-android-5-1/

Click to collapse



Yes I know it got it.  But even the normal got 5.0 most ditch sense anyway and go with gpe.


----------



## Falster (Jun 16, 2015)

Jkay7 said:


> Do you think there may be a chance for M8 to see Android M? I guess HTC is a bit worse about releasing updates, but either M8 and S5 aren't the newest flagships on the market, so I'm insecure about all that..

Click to collapse



 Nobody knows for sure, at least it´s  hope but that means nothing. If it comes to DualSim devices, I think you have the best chance for M with a flagship device from a big brand. Sony Z3 Dual could be another alternative.


----------



## avishy (Jun 16, 2015)

Falster said:


> I would not relay on the hope, that maybe the sources will be release somewhen. I think about the Mi3 and Mi4, there was long time no stable rom available (due to missing sources some important features were not working).

Click to collapse



Kernel sources for MI 3W, MI 3C, MI 4 series, MI NOTE exist now. But don't know whether it will support Mi 4i or not.
Check github/MiCode/Xiaomi_Kernel_OpenSource



yzak58 said:


> There is a small chance that XIaomi would release the kernel sources of the Mi4i in the future. I think they've released the sources of their older devices like the Mi2/2A/2S.
> But Meizu has not done anything like that.
> So I think you should probably get the Mi4i.

Click to collapse



OK so. Mi4i it is.
BTW MEIZU has published kernel sources of few devices but still it lags behind. Check github/meizuosc
Also for Mi4i MIUI ROM 5.6.11 has been released. And MIUI 6 Global Beta Build 5.6.11 for Mi 4i has been released.

Don't know whether it will help in porting or not.

Sent from my XT1068 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## yzak58 (Jun 16, 2015)

Falster said:


> Why don´t you just buy a device that is already supported by CM? I would not relay on the hope, that maybe the sources will be release somewhen. I think about the Mi3 and Mi4, there was long time no stable rom available (due to missing sources some important features were not working). Even the best developer can´t do anything in that case, and you just are a beginner (sorry). My advice (from my personal experince): Buy a phone that already has CM support or you will regret it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 PM ----------
> 
> It´s absolutely normal, that entry level phones like the S3 Mini don´t get a lot of updates. The S5 is a flagship, this is a complete different story. You can expect 2 years of support from the release on.

Click to collapse



Yeah that's a pretty good advice.
Buy the Yuphoria if you live in India, that's a pretty nice phone for that price range, and it comes with CM12.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## avishy (Jun 16, 2015)

And how good is Asus Zenfone 2 (ze550ml-1a076ww with 1.8ghz Intel atom 2gb RAM).
In comparison to Mi4i and M1 note zenfone 2 is only quad core and reviewers at gsmarena say that 3000mAh is not enough for 5.5 inch phone.
The main point of asking here is how easy would it be to port CM for Zenfone2. I think so kernel source zenfone 2 is available.

Sent from my XT1068 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 11:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 AM ----------




yzak58 said:


> Buy the Yuphoria if you live in India, that's a pretty nice phone for that price range, and it comes with CM12.

Click to collapse



2230 mAh battery in yuphoria is very less for me.

Sent from my XT1068 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Falster (Jun 16, 2015)

> The main point of asking here is how easy would it be to port CM for Zenfone2.

Click to collapse



 There is not even a bootloader unlock available. And porting CM to an intel chipset - I wish you all the best 

Again my advice: buy a device which already has CM support.

Edit: Read here the section "Rootability, Future Proofing and Other Thoughts"
http://www.xda-developers.com/zenfone-2-review-cheap-fast-big-flawed/


----------



## yzak58 (Jun 16, 2015)

avishy said:


> And how good is Asus Zenfone 2 (ze550ml-1a076ww with 1.8ghz Intel atom 2gb RAM).
> In comparison to Mi4i and M1 note zenfone 2 is only quad core and reviewers at gsmarena say that 3000mAh is not enough for 5.5 inch phone.
> The main point of asking here is how easy would it be to port CM for Zenfone2. I think so kernel source zenfone 2 is available.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know much about porting ROMs to a particular phone and I don't know of any phones with Intel Chipset having a good dev community. 
 BTW, someone has just released TWRP,CWM and a Vanilla Android for the MiNote.
And...yeah, a friend just told me that he gets only around 4hrs of Screen On Time on his Yuphoria.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Reciprocate (Jun 16, 2015)

*Should I Wait?*

I'm currently with Verizon i have the S3 and the poor thing has been abused. it loses it's signal constantly freezes up once a week and i really don't like using roms after bricking a phone or two (due entirely to my own stupidity) 

I want to buy a replacement and here's what I'm looking for fairly high end specs, external memory, removable/large battery, and running on Lollipop. 

I've currently got my eyes on 4 phones:
s6, s6e, note4, nexus 5

my problem is only one of these phones fits all of my specifications the note 4

the s6/s6e apparently have low battery life and no expandable memory, and no removable battery but have the latest specs

the note 4 to my understanding has everything im looking for in terms of features battery, memory, semi-high end, and Due to get lollipop soon if not already not sure on this.

and the nexus, yay google updates but nothing else and also poor battery life.

---

So based on all of this the note 4 should be the clear winner? but this phone was made back in September going back almost 10 months ago.

considering how much technology evolves over the course of only a few months should i consider waiting for the note 5? or is there another phone that meets all my expectations? 

i really hate my s3 at this point but with the current lackluster new phones my only option seems fairly outdated.... thoughts?

edit: if it isnt obvious i tend to hold onto my phone until it starts feeling sluggish which is generally around the 2- 3 year mark so that's why I'm trying to get something with high specs now


----------



## Hannah Stern (Jun 17, 2015)

*The newest*



Reciprocate said:


> I'm currently with Verizon i have the S3 and the poor thing has been abused. it loses it's signal constantly freezes up once a week and i really don't like using roms after bricking a phone or two (due entirely to my own stupidity)
> 
> I want to buy a replacement and here's what I'm looking for fairly high end specs, external memory, removable/large battery, and running on Lollipop.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The only reason not to buy the note 4 is because it's from September 2014? In my opinion, even the Note 2 is pretty much satisfying. 

Simply buy the Note 4. I think it is the best for you.
The S3 is not bad at all


----------



## avishy (Jun 17, 2015)

Falster said:


> There is not even a bootloader unlock available. And porting CM to an intel chipset - I wish you all the best

Click to collapse



 absence of bootloader unlock makes the process difficult. And considering that I'm noob in mod world, it makes even tougher for me. Luckily Xiaomi doesn't has such problems. I would practice building CM for older Samsung devices of mine.



> Again my advice: buy a device which already has CM support.

Click to collapse



 I wish I could. But devices which have CM support and have 3000mAh plus battery are way above my wallet limit.



> Edit: Read here the section "Rootability, Future Proofing and Other Thoughts"
> http://www.xda-developers.com/zenfone-2-review-cheap-fast-big-flawed/

Click to collapse



Thank you for sharing. My main purpose of choosing these phones is battery. If it's having inconsistent battery performance then I'm definitely not buying it.
So, I'm left with no option other than Xiaomi Mi4i.
Can anyone suggest a mobile having equivalent hardware in same price range and has CM port or CM can be ported to it?


Sent from my XT1068 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Falster (Jun 17, 2015)

> So based on all of this the note 4 should be the clear winner? but this phone was made back in September going back almost 10 months ago.

Click to collapse



 It is 10 month old, right. So please look at newer devices, they are not really better than the N4. The specs are still highend with 3GB Ram, QHD, large&removal battery, snappy CPU. Take the N4, it´s still a very good choise and the price dropped too.


> I wish I could. But devices which have CM support and have 3000mAh plus battery are way above my wallet limit.

Click to collapse



 You could buy a used device. For example a Galaxy S4, and then put in an high capacity replacement battery. Or maybe a Note 2. 


> Can anyone suggest a mobile having equivalent hardware in same price range and has CM port or CM can be ported to it?

Click to collapse



 Xiaomi Mi3
http://forum.xda-developers.com/xia...elopment-cancro-cyanogenmod-11-alpha-t2844343


----------



## barflybzzz (Jun 17, 2015)

*Total Noob question*

Ok, so I've never been a tablet kind of guy -- in fact, the only tablet I've ever owned was an HP TouchPad rooted to cyanogenmod. Right now, I've got the Surface Pro 3 and the Galaxy Note 4 as my daily drivers and between them, I try to make it work. When it comes to Android games, however, I notice that I'm squinting an awful lot at the Note .... sucks to grow old, I guess. So now I've decided that I'd like something bigger to play Game of War and other time-wasting pursuits on. I don't really need it for anything else, as the Surface Pro 3 does a good job in other areas as a tablet. And before anyone suggests them, I tried to play around with bluestacks and andyroid, but they seem too glitchy still. 
So I've been cruising CL and other sites looking for a cheap used tablet. Right now, I'm considering a B&N Nook HD+ as well as a Nexus 10, but I need to be tipped in the right direction. 
The Nook HD+ has the 8.9" screen and I hear is easily rooted to CM11. But do I even need to do that for the simple games I play? Is it worth it? The price is $60 for the Nook, which has 32gb storage. 
The Nexus 10 is running Android 5.1.1 and also has 32gb storage and I believe I can get the guy down to $170-175. 
I understand the Nexus is a true tablet as opposed to the Nook, but how is the performance of the Nook when rooted? Is the Nexus that much of a better deal and should I blow an extra $100 on a tablet that I won't be doing too much with besides playing Android-based games,  since my Surface serves as my reader and media tablet My wallet is whispering "Nook," but part of me is yearning for the Nexus 10 and it's faster processor and sharper display.
What do you think?


----------



## yzak58 (Jun 18, 2015)

---------- Post added at 08:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 PM ----------

[/COLOR]





Reciprocate said:


> I'm currently with Verizon i have the S3 and the poor thing has been abused. it loses it's signal constantly freezes up once a week and i really don't like using roms after bricking a phone or two (due entirely to my own stupidity)
> 
> I want to buy a replacement and here's what I'm looking for fairly high end specs, external memory, removable/large battery, and running on Lollipop.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait for the Note 5.


----------



## avishy (Jun 18, 2015)

Falster said:


> You could buy a used device.

Click to collapse



When purchasing used device, how can I verify genuineness of phone?


> put in an high capacity replacement battery

Click to collapse



Really, I can do that. Will the phone support different battery?



Sent from my XT1068 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Falster (Jun 18, 2015)

> When purchasing used device, how can I verify genuineness of phone?

Click to collapse



 I would look into Settings - "About device" if it´s the right model number. For the S4 it should look like this: http://analogindex.com/image/402604/1024x1024/i9505xxugng8-galaxy-s5-lte.jpeg


> Really, I can do that. Will the phone support different battery?

Click to collapse



 Yes. Just search for it. Here an example:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1VQ03ET0BZ368A8KKSKG


----------



## Tyaginator (Jun 18, 2015)

avishy said:


> When purchasing used device, how can I verify genuineness of phone?
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You can verify IMEI at imei.info. It should show device brand and model


----------



## bitpie (Jun 19, 2015)

ok. Now 2nd and last Q.
galaxy s5 or mi4?


----------



## NOOK!E (Jun 19, 2015)

bitpie said:


> ok. Now 2nd and last Q.
> galaxy s5 or mi4?

Click to collapse



Samsung Galaxy S5, for sure.


----------



## A.l.i.e.n. (Jun 19, 2015)

*Not sure...*

I need a phone with a big battery life ( At least able to last me 12 hours, with 8 hours of screen time) and decent ram (Around 2.5-3 would be nice). I refuse to get an iphone and I have a small budget I also need quite a bit of memory (At least 6GB, minimum) I spend a lot of time on my phone. I also need root available. I use my phone for a lot.  Any suggestions would be received gratefully. :victory: :good:


----------



## v7 (Jun 19, 2015)

A.l.i.e.n. said:


> I need a phone with a big battery life ( At least able to last me 12 hours, with 8 hours of screen time) and decent ram (Around 2.5-3 would be nice). I refuse to get an iphone and I have a small budget I also need quite a bit of memory (At least 6GB, minimum) I spend a lot of time on my phone. I also need root available. I use my phone for a lot.  Any suggestions would be received gratefully. :victory: :good:

Click to collapse


@A.l.i.e.n. Sony Xperia Z3 Compact would suit you.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## Planterz (Jun 19, 2015)

A.l.i.e.n. said:


> I need a phone with a big battery life ( At least able to last me 12 hours, with 8 hours of screen time) and decent ram (Around 2.5-3 would be nice). I refuse to get an iphone and I have a small budget I also need quite a bit of memory (At least 6GB, minimum) I spend a lot of time on my phone. I also need root available. I use my phone for a lot.  Any suggestions would be received gratefully. :victory: :good:

Click to collapse



What's your max budget and how big a phone do you want?


----------



## A.l.i.e.n. (Jun 20, 2015)

Planterz said:


> What's your max budget and how big a phone do you want?

Click to collapse



About 300$.


----------



## Kiranveer Singh (Jun 20, 2015)

*Lava iris x8*



KidCarter93 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This thread is a continuation of this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This also nice phone but i m searching for custom rom

---------- Post added at 07:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:47 AM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This thread is a continuation of this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





bitpie said:


> ok. Now 2nd and last Q.
> galaxy s5 or mi4?

Click to collapse



Mi4 is better than s5


----------



## zelendel (Jun 20, 2015)

Kiranveer Singh said:


> This also nice phone but i m searching for custom rom
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:47 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That is debatable.  At least with Samsung they follow the GPL and more devs work on the devices.


----------



## Kiranveer Singh (Jun 20, 2015)

*mi4*



zelendel said:


> That is debatable.  At least with Samsung they follow the GPL and more devs work on the devices.

Click to collapse



Hmm its drawback of mi


----------



## gorilla p (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm going to be getting a new phone in November/December and I've been keeping an eye on the XDA threads for a few devices. My budget will be <$400

Development for the Alcatel Onetouch Idol3 appears to be coming along slowly. Same with the Asus Zenfone 2.
The OnePlus 2 will likely be out by then, as will the new Nexus 5 (2015).

I have the Nexus4 now (which runs great thanks to custom rom/Kernel development and AOSP 5.1.1), I passed on the N5 due to lack of overall upgrade and closeness in time to N4 purchase, the N6 was overpriced at launch butba much better value @$499, but I think this N5 (2015) will suit me nicely and if Google is smart, they will price it around $349.

I think that will be my best bet, to way until the Android M release and announcement of new Nexus line.


Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Babakkardan (Jun 20, 2015)

*Which phones & tablets support PPP2 widget functionalty?*

Which phones & tablets support PPP2 widget functionalty?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Planterz (Jun 20, 2015)

gorilla p said:


> I'm going to be getting a new phone in November/December and I've been keeping an eye on the XDA threads for a few devices. My budget will be <$400
> 
> Development for the Alcatel Onetouch Idol3 appears to be coming along slowly. Same with the Asus Zenfone 2.
> The OnePlus 2 will likely be out by then, as will the new Nexus 5 (2015).
> ...

Click to collapse



Unlock for the Zenphone 2's bootloader was just found. Recovery and ROMs won't be too far behind. Still, I think the OnePlus One is the better choice, especially with the recent price drop to $300 for the 64gb Sandstone model.

I have high hopes for the new Nexus 5, as long as the price isn't silly like the Nexus 6. I'm less interested in the Huawei Nexus, since their flagship models are quite expensive, plus all the hesitations that come with the Snapdragon 810. LG produced a top-end flagship with a great price in both the Nexus 4 and Nexus 5, so I expect the same with the new Nexus 5. I'd say it's worth waiting to find out, but I'd also say it's worth grabbing a OnePlus One too if you don't want to wait.


----------



## Hannah Stern (Jun 20, 2015)

Kiranveer Singh said:


> Mi4 is better than s5

Click to collapse



This truly depends on User Preferences.

@ИΘΘK¡€ says:


ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Samsung Galaxy S5, for sure.

Click to collapse




Example: Mi4 has 3080mAh (S5: 2800 mAh) but the S5's battery is *REPLACABLE*.

Mi4 has an FM-Radio, while S5 has many other advantages.

Which is more important for you?

Check it out at GSMArena: http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone2=6518&idPhone1=6748 - Comparison of Mi 4 versus Galaxy S5(+)

I recommend the G901F, if you buy an S5. If possible, G906S is even better.


----------



## RLOA (Jun 21, 2015)

*Nexus 6 vs Xperia Z2*

Please help me choose between these two devices.

Xperia Z2 (*~315 Euros*):
- FM Radio
- (Free?) Digital Noise Cancelling earphones

Nexus 6 32GB (*~415 Euros*)
- 6 months newer
- Possibility of getting Android updates for longer time period


----------



## Hannah Stern (Jun 21, 2015)

RLOA said:


> Please help me choose between these two devices.
> 
> Xperia Z2 (~315 Euros):
> - FM Radio
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello. Welcome at XDA. You joined in May 2013 and this is your first post? Respect. 

The Release Date of a Smartphone gives no clue about how good it is. (Example: A Galaxy S2 (2011) is slightly better than the Galaxy A3 (2015) )

And those Android software updates are not so important than Hardware Features like Radio.

Both are Waterproof, but only the Z2 has MicroSD.
The Nexus6 has a Bigger Screen.

Are there any other preferences?


----------



## RLOA (Jun 21, 2015)

Hello @Hannah Stern,

Thank you! I'm hoping to be able to contribute more...

My preferences:
- Price range - 300 to 400 Euros, but value for money is more important
- Screen size - Coming from Nexus 4, but won't mind a big phone
- Typical use - Mostly listening to music and talking/messaging. Occasionally taking photos and web browsing

Important things for me:
- Value for money
- Phone that will be good to use for longer time period
- Preferably the latest Android (not a hard requirement)
- Good customer/online support
- Well known brand


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Jun 21, 2015)

Is Viewsonic V500 any good phone?


----------



## Hannah Stern (Jun 21, 2015)

RLOA said:


> Hello @Hannah Stern,
> 
> Thank you! I'm hoping to be able to contribute more...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My Suggestions are:


*Galaxy S3*

Original Price: €600
Now: €189
Avoid S3 Neo
8 MP Camera with 1080p Video Recording and Zero Shutter Lag and Video Stabilisation
The Dispaly is OK. (720p SuperAMOLED)
MicroSD+Changable Battery
RAM: 2 GB on i9305
RAM: 1 GB on i9300, so i9305 is worthed it. The Multitasking is noticably much better.
But not waterproof / dustproof
UKW-Radio (only GT-i9300)
Nice TouchWIZ NatureUX (see: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idb4Wx4e3co )

*Xperia Z2*

Water-Resistance
Trillominus FullHD-TFT-5.1"-Display
Battery not changable
Good processing power
MicroSD
Many Camera Features (But the manual mode isn't really manual... but useful )
4K Recording (but Quality is 1440p + Overheating Device after six Minutes)
[email protected] and Superior [email protected] (applies to Slow-Motion-Standards)
Well-Done 3 GB RAM
Stereo-FrontFacing Speakers with high sound quality
*PHYSICAL* Shutter Button for Better Camera Feeling, Quick Launch and Underwater usage
Huge 3200mAh Battery
And some other advantages, that i don't know.

*Galaxy S4*

If you decide buy S4, get GT-i9506 instead of i9505, to be safe in front of i9505-showoff
i9506 - Note 3 Processing Power and Graphics
2 GB RAM
FullHD-SuperAMOLED-Screen (5")
MicroSD Card
Changable 2600mAh Battery
Well-done 13MP Camera with many features and good Camera UI
Record 9,6 Megapixel (4128 times 2322 Pixels) still images while Video Recording
Good Pixel Density Screen
High Processing Power
High Graphics Performance
Tons of Software-Features, that were removed on Note 4
AirGestures, SmartScreen, Quick Check etc.
No Waterproofity
Cute User Interface
Radio

Price-Border: *Galaxy S5*

Water-resistance
USB 3.0 for faster data-transfer
Battery Percentage is displayed, if the phone is switched off, but charging. (New TwUI UX3.0 Feature)
TV-MHL-MicroHDMI (on any Galaxy/Xperia/HTC Phone; S- Note- Z- One- M- except S6/S6 Edge)
Very Robust
MicroSD up to 128 GB
Shot and More + Selective Focus  Feature
Replacable Battery
5.1"-FullHD-Display with high colour accuracy and pixel density
High Camera Speed
Good HDR
4K-Video-Recording
[email protected] Recording
2 GB RAM
High Sensivity Touchscreen
Recommended: G901F or G906S



---------- Post added at 22:02 ---------- Previous post was at 21:59 ----------

Also check out:
Galaxy Alpha:

High Processing Power
Good 12MP Camera with 4K Video Recording and [email protected]
EXTREMELY Robust Gorilla Glass 4
No MicroSD, No USB 3.0 and not Waterproof
High colour Quality 720p-Display
Huge 32 GB Internal Memory
4.6 Inch Display

Other Phones, that may interest you:

Z3 Compact
S5 Mini
HTC One Mini 2

Take a look in the GSMArena-Specs at http://www.GSMArena.com/ through the search bar.


I hope, this helped. Have Fun :laugh:


----------



## sycohyco (Jun 21, 2015)

*Budget Phone with 45000 Antutu, Android 5, 64bit Octa Core, Full HD 5,5"*

Hi all,

if your requirements match these specs you should have a look at the Lenovo K3 Note.

Decent hardware build, got mine for 140 Euros + Shipping + Tax

Cheers


----------



## Hannah Stern (Jun 21, 2015)

*Oh no, not again‼*



sycohyco said:


> Hi all,
> 
> if your requirements match these specs you should have a look at the Lenovo K3 Note.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello, and welcome to the XDA-Forums.
Maybe, you already know about "your notifications: ###", the notification menu.

Mentioning users like @sycohyco or Quoting their posts, like i did in this post, will notify them about that, so that they read the post.

But, if you say "if *your* requirements...", you don't know, whether he/she will read the post. There's the possibility, that it will be missed. To be sure, always make use of the quote/mention feature on XDA-Developers.


Read more about this here: http://Forums.XDA-Developers.com/general/about-xda/please-make-quote-mention-feature-t3125572


----------



## NOOK!E (Jun 21, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> Hello, and welcome to the XDA-Forums.
> Maybe, you already know about "your notifications: ###", the notification menu.
> 
> Mentioning users like @sycohyco or Quoting their posts, like i did in this post, will notify them about that, so that they read the post.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hannah Stern,

In this specific case, @sycohyco was not attempting to get ahold of any individual user - if you read through his whole post a few times, you will see that he's really making a general recommendation to anyone who reads his post, mainly because he enjoys his phone so much.

Thanks for your assistance!

Nookie
XDA Senior Member


----------



## RLOA (Jun 21, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> My Suggestions are:
> 
> 
> *Galaxy S3*
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the detailed response! I have been through the GSMArena webiste and boiled it down to the two options: Xperia Z2 and Nexus 6. I do not really like Samsung Galaxy series though. What makes it difficult for me to decide is a resale value after a couple of years.


----------



## sycohyco (Jun 21, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> Hello, and welcome to the XDA-Forums.
> Maybe, you already know about "your notifications: ###", the notification menu.
> 
> Mentioning users like @sycohyco or Quoting their posts, like i did in this post, will notify them about that, so that they read the post.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey @Hannah Stern,

thanks for clarifying this, hope this will not happen again 

Cheers


----------



## Hannah Stern (Jun 22, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Hannah Stern,
> 
> In this specific case, @sycohyco was not attempting to get ahold of any individual user - if you read through his whole post a few times, you will see that he's really making a general recommendation to anyone who reads his post, mainly because he enjoys his phone so much.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Oh, sorry for that.

I was very tired that moment, and i did not read the title of your post.  @sycohyco  - Please forgive me for my stupid mistake.


----------



## Babakkardan (Jun 22, 2015)

*list of devices on which ppp2 widget is functional*

I want to purchase a phone by which I can use the PPP2 widget to connect to a usb modem.
Would you know of a list of phones (and CM versions?) where this functions?
Thanking you.


----------



## theboywonder (Jun 22, 2015)

hi all, please advise me on some phone options. 

my gf is switching from VZW Note 2 to T-Mobile. looking to spend $400 tops on a new/very mint unlocked device.

i have been looking into the following, with my concerns in "( )":
Xperia Z2 (no real issues to speak of?)
ZenFone 2 (bloat, battery, camera)
OPO (sold out, customer service)
LG G2 (old)
LG G3 (battery, expensive)
Moto X 2014 (is this even fully compatible w/ T-Mo network?)

please feel free to recommend anything not on my list. thank you!


----------



## Vaith (Jun 22, 2015)

I have a chance to finally buy a Android phone. I have two options: M4 Aqua(new phone) or Z1 Compact(old flagship). Same price for both: 135 USD - 2 year contract in T-Mobile(Poland). I had Z1 as you can see but I sold it fortunately - it was too old and it wasn't good as 2 years ago(lagging etc). Help me choice the best option! Thanks!


----------



## gorilla p (Jun 22, 2015)

Vaith said:


> I have a chance to finally buy a Android phone. I have two options: M4 Aqua(new phone) or Z1 Compact(old flagship). Same price for both: 135 USD - 2 year contract in T-Mobile(Poland). I had Z1 as you can see but I sold it fortunately - it was too old and it wasn't good as 2 years ago(lagging etc). Help me choice the best option! Thanks!

Click to collapse



The M4 Aqua looks pretty nice. The new Gen ARMv8, 64-bit Cortex A53, 8-core CPU @1.5GHZ, also 2GB RAM, 16GB ROM, 13MP camera and 5.0" 720p screen. The 1080p is a little nicer, but the 720p will use a bit less battery. Good phone.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Jun 22, 2015)

theboywonder said:


> hi all, please advise me on some phone options.
> 
> my gf is switching from VZW Note 2 to T-Mobile. looking to spend $400 tops on a new/very mint unlocked device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Xperia Z2 is a great phone.
Zenfone 2 will probably be a disappointment when it comes to the screen, compared to the vibrant AMOLED screen of the Note 2. Otherwise, it's a great device for the price.
I just read about the OPO being sold out, but that doesn't mean you can't get one easily elsewhere. Swappa, for example. I love my OnePlus One.
LG G2 might be old, but it's still a great phone, and will be for a good long while - it won't be "obsolete", at least in terms of playing the latest 3D games. The lack of microSD storage and replaceable battery are bigger concerns than the other hardware. The other advantage of this phone is that it's dirt cheap now.
LG G3 might be the best choice. Battery isn't the best, but it's not horrible. Plus you can swap it out if you need to.
The Moto X 2014 has a middling battery, so negative points there. Camera is mediocre as well. Otherwise, it's a great performer. As for your concern with T-Mobile compatibility, it absolutely is. You won't get band 12 though, but then none of the other phones you're looking at do either.



Vaith said:


> I have a chance to finally buy a Android phone. I have two options: M4 Aqua(new phone) or Z1 Compact(old flagship). Same price for both: 135 USD - 2 year contract in T-Mobile(Poland). I had Z1 as you can see but I sold it fortunately - it was too old and it wasn't good as 2 years ago(lagging etc). Help me choice the best option! Thanks!

Click to collapse



M4 Aqua isn't bad, as long as you get the 16gb version. The 8gb version gives you barely more than 1gb of usable space.


----------



## theboywonder (Jun 23, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Xperia Z2 is a great phone.
> Zenfone 2 will probably be a disappointment when it comes to the screen, compared to the vibrant AMOLED screen of the Note 2. Otherwise, it's a great device for the price.
> I just read about the OPO being sold out, but that doesn't mean you can't get one easily elsewhere. Swappa, for example. I love my OnePlus One.
> LG G2 might be old, but it's still a great phone, and will be for a good long while - it won't be "obsolete", at least in terms of playing the latest 3D games. The lack of microSD storage and replaceable battery are bigger concerns than the other hardware. The other advantage of this phone is that it's dirt cheap now.
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you! i am between the Z2 and the G3. the Z2 is slightly cheaper and i think my gf prefers the looks of it and the fact that it's "waterproof".


----------



## Abhishek B (Jun 23, 2015)

I want to buy smartphone under 8000 suggest mi the best phone please.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## v7 (Jun 23, 2015)

Abhishek B said:


> I want to buy smartphone under 8000 suggest mi the best phone please.

Click to collapse



How about getting the YU Yuphoria? 
Great phone with Great Dev Support.
Any Specific requirements? 

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## Abhishek B (Jun 23, 2015)

lenovo a6000 or yu yuphoria which is  best


----------



## v7 (Jun 23, 2015)

Abhishek B said:


> lenovo a6000 or yu yuphoria which is  best

Click to collapse



Definitely Yuphoria.You have a bunch of custom ROMs and great dev support for the device.


Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## Abhishek B (Jun 23, 2015)

I read some comments about  yuphoria they saying it heats when charging and calling is that reali heat???


----------



## v7 (Jun 23, 2015)

Abhishek B said:


> I read some comments about  yuphoria they saying it heats when charging and calling is that reali heat???

Click to collapse



A bug fix by Cyanogen team was released last day.It hopefully Fixes the heating issue.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## yzak58 (Jun 23, 2015)

bitpie said:


> ok. Now 2nd and last Q.
> galaxy s5 or mi4?

Click to collapse



S5

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:43 PM ----------




RLOA said:


> Please help me choose between these two devices.
> 
> Xperia Z2 (*~315 Euros*):
> - FM Radio
> ...

Click to collapse



Buy Nexus 6 if you dont mind its huge size, lack of FM radio and the limited internal storage.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:49 PM ----------




LoneWolfSK said:


> Is Viewsonic V500 any good phone?

Click to collapse



The phone looks OK to me but its performance might be a bit lower than most of the other devices powered by a Snapdragon 400 as most of those devices have a 720p screen, whereas this phone has a Full HD Screen.
Another thing to note is the 2500mAh battery coupled with that 5.5" screen. You'll probably end up with 4-5 hours of usable time with a single charge.

The phone will be a nice choice if your usage is limited to browsing, watching videos, light gaming etc.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:59 PM ----------




RLOA said:


> Thanks for the detailed response! I have been through the GSMArena webiste and boiled it down to the two options: Xperia Z2 and Nexus 6. I do not really like Samsung Galaxy series though. What makes it difficult for me to decide is a resale value after a couple of years.

Click to collapse



Dont sell your old phones. i have a couple of them lying around at my home. I use my old phones as music players or sometimes I use it to download torrents(n seed).

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:03 PM ----------




theboywonder said:


> hi all, please advise me on some phone options.
> 
> my gf is switching from VZW Note 2 to T-Mobile. looking to spend $400 tops on a new/very mint unlocked device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Zenfone 2 is pretty nice.

The bloats can be disabled, camera is good and battery is decent.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------




Vaith said:


> I have a chance to finally buy a Android phone. I have two options: M4 Aqua(new phone) or Z1 Compact(old flagship). Same price for both: 135 USD - 2 year contract in T-Mobile(Poland). I had Z1 as you can see but I sold it fortunately - it was too old and it wasn't good as 2 years ago(lagging etc). Help me choice the best option! Thanks!

Click to collapse



Hm....get the newer phone, the M4 Aqua. And dont forget to buy the 16GB variant.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## theboywonder (Jun 23, 2015)

well i think i narrowed it down to:

G3
Xperia Z2
ZenFone 2

decisions decisions

thanks all


----------



## flash- (Jun 23, 2015)

theboywonder said:


> well i think i narrowed it down to:
> 
> G3
> Xperia Z2
> ...

Click to collapse



G3


----------



## theboywonder (Jun 23, 2015)

flash- said:


> G3

Click to collapse



i went z2


----------



## flash- (Jun 23, 2015)

theboywonder said:


> i went z2

Click to collapse



actually if you bought the z2 now you will get the new line of the hardware and i hear that the water resistance is not very good in it d the phone get's hot ...but G3 have a great specs with a great camera too


----------



## Abhishek B (Jun 24, 2015)

Yu yuphoria is not in market now why?? when it  coming in market????


----------



## Tyaginator (Jun 25, 2015)

Abhishek B said:


> Yu yuphoria is not in market now why?? when it  coming in market????

Click to collapse



Every thursday 2 PM amazon.in


----------



## Vaith (Jun 25, 2015)

gorilla p said:


> The M4 Aqua looks pretty nice. The new Gen ARMv8, 64-bit Cortex A53, 8-core CPU @1.5GHZ, also 2GB RAM, 16GB ROM, 13MP camera and 5.0" 720p screen. The 1080p is a little nicer, but the 720p will use a bit less battery. Good phone.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I have only 8GB, not 16GB. Z1 Compact looks better in terms of performance. M4 Aqua won't get latest updates as Z1 Compact. Also this phone doesn't have root.



Planterz said:


> M4 Aqua isn't bad, as long as you get the 16gb version. The 8gb version gives you barely more than 1gb of usable space.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I know it. That's why I want to root it ASAP to debloat it.



yzak58 said:


> Hm....get the newer phone, the M4 Aqua. And dont forget to buy the 16GB variant.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



In Poland there's only 8GB variant, no chance to get 16GB. But Z1 Compact looks better, why should I go for newe phone(might not get new Android updated like Android M etc - also this phone won't be rooted and won't get any modifications).


----------



## someone0 (Jun 26, 2015)

I currently am using ATT Note 3 (N900A) and previously own Sprint Note  2(L900).  I moved from Sprint to ATT because Sprint network speed is  pretty much unusable when not on WiMax or LTE.  I did have a deep  discount on Sprint and I was willing to gave that up as soon as I got a  good deal on ATT discount.  So, I'm on ATT now and probably not going to  move unless I can get better discount on Verizon or T-Mo.  Right now I'm just wondering around and look for potential phone as an upgrade and keep my option open.  Moving from Note 2 to Note 3 I realized that Samsung phone w/ ATT logo pretty much just have boot-loader locked.  And I doubt this will get better.  Even w/ SafeStrap, the option is very limited and that is a main reason why I am keeping my eyes open.  And here are my requirements.
1. Bootloader unlock.  As an owner of the hardware I want to be able to do what I please w/ it and that include ability to support it myself even after manufacturer decided there is no support after sale.  Why can't I have my old phone have up-to-date version of android and use it as a media player?  All we have are just bunch of greedy carriers and hardware manufacturers that decided their ability to keep squeezing money out of you is more important than keeping older gears out of landfill.  Maybe there should be a law that manufacturer need to open source their products once the product reach end-of-life and consumers no longer able to get support.  (OK, rants are over now, I promise)
2. LTE, GSM and freq band that support ATT bands and most nations (basically world phone w/ ATT bands).
3. stylus.  Must have integrated stylus.  Not a dingy cheapo stylus that you can buy from eBay for $1 or good OEM styles made specifically for the device but nowhere to attach to the device and end up as one more thing to get lost from one day to another.
4. size matter, nothing smaller than the Note 2.
5. decent processor, nothing slower than the Note 3, as fast or slightly slower is ok as I don't use it for anything demanding.
6. I don't mind 7 or maybe even 8 inches tablet, something like nVidia Shield Tablet,  as long as it support Voice, SMS and MMS.  And I mean Voice not VoIP, meaning I stick a phone sim in it and I can make a call using dialer and not VoIP app.  This is important also since I won't be using most wifi other than in my house at night so I'll have to rely heavily on ATT cell, so If I can stay on GSM for voice and not sucking up LTE data for VoIP it is more ideal.  I did look into Shield Tablet and apparently there is no workable hack to get full voice and MMS support.

I figure I would ask the wisdom of the crowd rather than waiting for the Note 5 and see how it goes.  I do think the SM-N910F and SM-N910C is a viable option as well.  But I'm asking here just in case.  Since I'm not in a hurry, I may as well wait until Note5 is announce/release and get one of those Note 4 if Note 5 turn out to be a dud.

Thank you in advance for your constructive opinion.


----------



## Abhishek B (Jun 26, 2015)

When the yu yuphpria coming in stors not on amazon in stors????


----------



## Kwoon (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi guys, I have ~450€ budget for a new smartphone that should last at least for 1.5-2 years.
Which is the best for my budged? I only use my smartphone to reply email, gaming a bit (about 1h a day), using social and whatsapp. I almost use the front camera. I do care a lot about design and interface.
I need to buy it tomorrow because I'm using an old hauwei ... 
Any suggestion?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Vaith (Jun 27, 2015)

Z2 or Z3 Compact? I have to choose between this 2 phone. For me better choice is Z2 - 3GB RAM looks great, CPU is the same, screen also the same(quality etc), stereo sound. What do you think?


----------



## sheedy1900 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi guys,

I am looking for an 4.3" Smartphone*, on which is cyanogenmod running and on which the battery is changeable.
* similiar the HTC one Mini: 132 x 63 x 9,25 mm ; 127 g , 4.3"

Thanks!


----------



## flash- (Jun 28, 2015)

Vaith said:


> Z2 or Z3 Compact? I have to choose between this 2 phone. For me better choice is Z2 - 3GB RAM looks great, CPU is the same, screen also the same(quality etc), stereo sound. What do you think?

Click to collapse



i think you should go for xperia z3 compact ....new line of z2 have some problems in it


----------



## rbrenart (Jun 29, 2015)

I have an iphone 5 user who is jealous of my nexus 5 software experience and wants to convert. But, the nexus is way too big for her.  Most of the small android phones seem to be underpowered though, right now the only thing I can imagine is a Samsung Galaxy Alpha, but I'm a little nervous that it seems like Samsung has already abandoned it so I thought I'd come ask the experts. 

I don't want to end up with a heavily skinned phone full of bloatware, so it either needs to be near stock from the get go or one that has a decent development community around it. I see some similar questions in this thread so I'll do some more reading, but let me know what you all think.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Planterz (Jun 29, 2015)

Vaith said:


> Z2 or Z3 Compact? I have to choose between this 2 phone. For me better choice is Z2 - 3GB RAM looks great, CPU is the same, screen also the same(quality etc), stereo sound. What do you think?

Click to collapse



I think comparing a 4.6" screen to a 5.2" screen is silly. Both are plenty powerful and will do whatever you want it to for at least a couple years to come. But do you want something small and pocketable, or do you want something with a big screen for watching videos, playing games, and web browsing? We can't answer that question; only you can.



rbrenart said:


> I have an iphone 5 user who is jealous of my nexus 5 software experience and wants to convert. But, the nexus is way too big for her.  Most of the small android phones seem to be underpowered though, right now the only thing I can imagine is a Samsung Galaxy Alpha, but I'm a little nervous that it seems like Samsung has already abandoned it so I thought I'd come ask the experts.
> 
> I don't want to end up with a heavily skinned phone full of bloatware, so it either needs to be near stock from the get go or one that has a decent development community around it. I see some similar questions in this thread so I'll do some more reading, but let me know what you all think.

Click to collapse



The Z3 Compact is without a doubt the best small Android phone available. Development, however, is a bit limited (better than the Galaxy Alpha though). 

Apart from that, there's the Moto X 2013 and Nexus 4. Yeah, you'd be taking a couple steps backwards, but they're still good devices. The Nexus 4 is almost unmatched when it comes to custom development, the screen resolution holds up, and the CPU/GPU are powerful enough to play any game you can throw at it. The downsides are battery life and storage space. And the camera kinda sucks. As for the Moto X, it's an extremely compact and comfortable phone for its screen size, and I've never read a single complaint about its performance. Interface is practically stock Android, and the few changes they made enhance the experience rather than detracts from it.

I don't own the Moto X 2013, but I desperately want one (I just can't justify the frivolous expenditure). I do own a Nexus 4, and I still love it, despite its age and pitiful storage. I have been cheating on it with my Galaxy S4 though.

Come to think of it, a Galaxy S4 wouldn't be a bad choice either. It's quite compact for its screen size, has a great camera, decent battery (even better if you get a Zerolemon 3000mAh and can live without NFC), and as long as your bootloader is unlocked, there's plenty of ROMs and kernels available.

If small size is the biggest priority though, the Z3 Compact and Moto X 2013 are really the best choices . And don't forget about custom launchers.


----------



## Jkay7 (Jun 29, 2015)

rbrenart said:


> I have an iphone 5 user who is jealous of my nexus 5 software experience and wants to convert. But, the nexus is way too big for her.  Most of the small android phones seem to be underpowered though, right now the only thing I can imagine is a Samsung Galaxy Alpha, but I'm a little nervous that it seems like Samsung has already abandoned it so I thought I'd come ask the experts.
> 
> I don't want to end up with a heavily skinned phone full of bloatware, so it either needs to be near stock from the get go or one that has a decent development community around it. I see some similar questions in this thread so I'll do some more reading, but let me know what you all think.

Click to collapse



As Planterz said Sony compact series of Moto, but I'd also suggest to look at the Moto G series. They're rather cheap and have good value as well as custom ROM support (friend of mine had the 2013 and received CM12 nightlies so damn fast..


----------



## diethar (Jun 29, 2015)

I finally want to replace my iPhone 4 with an Andoid device, however I am a little overwhelmed by all the different choices out there.

I'm using my phone mostly to check Reddit, Twitter, Youtube, Twitch, my mail and WhatsApp.
I listen to music and podcasts regularily, however only via headphones so good speakers are not important to me. 
I like to play some games, mostly nothing graphics intensive though(Tap Titans/Puzzle and Dragons for example).
Occasionally I will take some photos or a video, however I never take selfies so the front camera does not need to be a great resolution.

I would like to spend around 200-300€, however I would be able to go up to 450€ if really necessary.
I do not intend to buy a new phone after this one anytime soon, so it would be nice to have it be decent/usable for the next couple of years without being to weak to run any new apps.


----------



## Jkay7 (Jun 29, 2015)

diethar said:


> I finally want to replace my iPhone 4 with an Andoid device, however I am a little overwhelmed by all the different choices out there.
> 
> I'm using my phone mostly to check Reddit, Twitter, Youtube, Twitch, my mail and WhatsApp.
> I listen to music and podcasts regularily, however only via headphones so good speakers are not important to me.
> ...

Click to collapse



Would you describe yourself as a heavy or standard user? How much time do you spend on it per day?
Did you jailbreak your iPhone and you looking for customizability on Android or rather a user for out of the box?
Any favourite OEM (Samsung, Motorola, Sony, ..)?
How big would you the screen to be (less than 5“?)?


----------



## diethar (Jun 29, 2015)

Jkay7 said:


> Would you describe yourself as a heavy or standard user? How much time do you spend on it per day?
> Did you jailbreak your iPhone and you looking for customizability on Android or rather a user for out of the box?
> Any favourite OEM (Samsung, Motorola, Sony, ..)?
> How big would you the screen to be (less than 5“?)?

Click to collapse



I'd say im a more casual user, spending about 1-2 hrs maximum a day on my phone, mostly just during busrides or while waiting for something.
I did jailbreak my iPhone when it had ios4 I think, however after upgrading to ios7 the phone already felt slow so I didn't jailbreak it again.
I don't really care about the OEM, whatever fits best is what I'll take.
To be honest I haven't personally spent much time with big screen phones, however I'd be open to check out any recommendations no matter the size. I'll probably just go into a store with a list of recommendations and then see how they feel in my hand.


----------



## Falster (Jun 29, 2015)

Sony Z1 or Z3 compact should suit you. 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zycron (Jun 29, 2015)

How is the LG G Stylo?


----------



## Jkay7 (Jun 29, 2015)

diethar said:


> I'd say im a more casual user, spending about 1-2 hrs maximum a day on my phone, mostly just during busrides or while waiting for something.
> I did jailbreak my iPhone when it had ios4 I think, however after upgrading to ios7 the phone already felt slow so I didn't jailbreak it again.
> I don't really care about the OEM, whatever fits best is what I'll take.
> To be honest I haven't personally spent much time with big screen phones, however I'd be open to check out any recommendations no matter the size. I'll probably just go into a store with a list of recommendations and then see how they feel in my hand.

Click to collapse



Sony Xperia Z compact series is pretty neat, I also like the Moto G series, they have nice developments and it's close to vanilla Android (not bloated with many apps that take up resources and space). You may want to have a look at the Moto X too 
Should you search for nifty features like fingerprint scanner I'd recommend having a look at Samsung, but as for all flagship they won't fit in the 200-300€ range.
What I bought 2 1/2 years ago is the S3 mini, but I wouldn't recommend it, because they didn't give updates to it. Since you're looking for a longer lasting phone I'd stick to flagship or Motorola/Sony as they update fairly well. Outstanding in update frequency is the Google Nexus serious though, as Google itself is making Android and thus they are the first to be updated.


----------



## Decker (Jun 30, 2015)

Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime or LG 3GS?

Enviado desde mi SM-G530FZ mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Purescape (Jun 30, 2015)

how galaxy s6 or xiaomi 4 ?


----------



## Jkay7 (Jun 30, 2015)

Purescape said:


> how galaxy s6 or xiaomi 4 ?

Click to collapse



Really depends what you're searching for..


----------



## yzak58 (Jun 30, 2015)

Vaith said:


> I have only 8GB, not 16GB. Z1 Compact looks better in terms of performance. M4 Aqua won't get latest updates as Z1 Compact. Also this phone doesn't have root.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Then just go for Z1 Compact. It's still a good phone.

---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 PM ----------




sheedy1900 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am looking for an 4.3" Smartphone*, on which is cyanogenmod running and on which the battery is changeable.
> * similiar the HTC one Mini: 132 x 63 x 9,25 mm ; 127 g , 4.3"
> ...

Click to collapse



Just get one of those Android One phones (like the Micromax Canvas A1). Almost all those phones have the same motherboard and they all share the same development section.
It does have official CyanogenMod 12.1 and is a small phone. Screen Size is 4.5", not 4.3 :/.

---------- Post added at 12:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 PM ----------




rbrenart said:


> I have an iphone 5 user who is jealous of my nexus 5 software experience and wants to convert. But, the nexus is way too big for her.  Most of the small android phones seem to be underpowered though, right now the only thing I can imagine is a Samsung Galaxy Alpha, but I'm a little nervous that it seems like Samsung has already abandoned it so I thought I'd come ask the experts.
> 
> I don't want to end up with a heavily skinned phone full of bloatware, so it either needs to be near stock from the get go or one that has a decent development community around it. I see some similar questions in this thread so I'll do some more reading, but let me know what you all think.

Click to collapse



Best option for her would be the Sony Xperia Z3 Compact. The phone is bigger than the iPhone 5, but it is probably the best small Android phone out there. The Z3 Compact is a flagship phone and the Sony's TImescape UI skinning is minimal and is not as bloated as many other phones. It has a not bad development section and many popular Custom ROMs supports the phone officially. Spec wise, it is slightly better than your Nexus 5 and has a great camera. On top of that, it is water/dust resistant :good:.
There is a cheaper alternative, the Xperia Z1 Compact. This phone is 1 year old and the specs are slightly inferior to the Z3C. It has a smaller screen too, (4.3" vs 4.6"), but the device's size is same as the Z3 Compact.

Other not bad phones - 
>Android One phones (4'5" screen,real cheap, vanilla android,specs are not bad)
>Moto E 2nd Gen (4.5" screen, vanilla Android, cheap,Camera is crap, doesn't have flash.,here's also is 4G LTE variant)
>ZTE has announced 2 small phones, ZTE Sonata 2 (4" screen) and ZTE Maven (4.5"). But I think these phones have some kind of skinned UI.

---------- Post added at 12:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 PM ----------




diethar said:


> I finally want to replace my iPhone 4 with an Andoid device, however I am a little overwhelmed by all the different choices out there.
> 
> I'm using my phone mostly to check Reddit, Twitter, Youtube, Twitch, my mail and WhatsApp.
> I listen to music and podcasts regularily, however only via headphones so good speakers are not important to me.
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait for OnePlus Two

---------- Post added at 12:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 PM ----------




Zycron said:


> How is the LG G Stylo?

Click to collapse



looks OK-ish to me. 
Don't expect it to have a good developer support and I wish it had 2GB of RAM. Other than that it looks OK to me.

---------- Post added at 12:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 PM ----------




Decker said:


> Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime or LG 3GS?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G530FZ mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Both phones have similar specifications.
So....
if you want a newer faster phone, buy the Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime.
if you want a sharper screen, buy the LG G3 S.

---------- Post added at 12:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 PM ----------




Purescape said:


> how galaxy s6 or xiaomi 4 ?

Click to collapse



S6 - One of the best phones out there
Xiaomi Mi4 -  Value for money


----------



## Dreamangel (Jun 30, 2015)

Hello guys since my samsung A5 was stolen ,i want to buy a new phone. Its for common daily use but i want a good camera  and i want your help .i like these phone and i would like  your opinion. 
Lenovo k3 note
Meizu m1 note or meizu mx4 
Xiaomi mi4 . 
Letv le1 and
Huawei mate 7 or p8
I know its not the same but as you can see im very confused [emoji15] [emoji15] 
Thank you


----------



## diethar (Jun 30, 2015)

Jkay7 said:


> Sony Xperia Z compact series is pretty neat, I also like the Moto G series, they have nice developments and it's close to vanilla Android (not bloated with many apps that take up resources and space). You may want to have a look at the Moto X too
> Should you search for nifty features like fingerprint scanner I'd recommend having a look at Samsung, but as for all flagship they won't fit in the 200-300€ range.
> What I bought 2 1/2 years ago is the S3 mini, but I wouldn't recommend it, because they didn't give updates to it. Since you're looking for a longer lasting phone I'd stick to flagship or Motorola/Sony as they update fairly well. Outstanding in update frequency is the Google Nexus serious though, as Google itself is making Android and thus they are the first to be updated.

Click to collapse



I took a look at the Moto G 2nd generation since it's only 180€, however it only comes with 16GB and no SD slot, which pretty much eliminates the phone since I ran out of space on my iPhone already.
I've seen reviews for the OnePlus One as one of the best Budgetphones, would you recommend that one to buy right now?


----------



## Jkay7 (Jun 30, 2015)

diethar said:


> I took a look at the Moto G 2nd generation since it's only 180€, however it only comes with 16GB and no SD slot, which pretty much eliminates the phone since I ran out of space on my iPhone already.
> I've seen reviews for the OnePlus One as one of the best Budgetphones, would you recommend that one to buy right now?

Click to collapse



The Oneplus one seems to be a great phone, but as the Oneplus Two will be released soon it may be that the price drops a bit (though it already dropped 1-2 weeks ago). So if you're not in a hurry I recommend to wait, can't promise things though :/


----------



## Prodeje79 (Jun 30, 2015)

I am not having luck with my NExus 5.  It is out of warranty and need to ship to LG.  If curious: http://forum.xda-developers.com/google-nexus-5/help/wifi-bluetooth-sim-card-issues-ota-t3140987

I am in need of a phone around $50, ultimately it will be a backup phone.  I need Straight Talk AT&T 4G LTE Towers capable, which I think means 850Mhz(Band 5) and 1900Mhz(Band 2) bands here in Ohio, USA.

It seems my city often has great deals on Craiglist, but obviously some risk there.....
I just missed a LG G3 ATT for $100, but it was out of my budget for now.

Is there a "canned" list of phones I should look for in my $50 range?
or if you don't mind taking a look at my CL: 
https://columbus.craigslist.org/search/mob?min_price=30&max_price=60

Seeing:
LG leon
Moto E
Moto G


----------



## Planterz (Jun 30, 2015)

Prodeje79 said:


> I am not having luck with my NExus 5.  It is out of warranty and need to ship to LG.  If curious: http://forum.xda-developers.com/google-nexus-5/help/wifi-bluetooth-sim-card-issues-ota-t3140987
> 
> I am in need of a phone around $50, ultimately it will be a backup phone.  I need Straight Talk AT&T 4G LTE Towers capable, which I think means 850Mhz(Band 5) and 1900Mhz(Band 2) bands here in Ohio, USA.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're really pushing it for $50-60. The Leon might be too new to find for so cheap. You might be able to find a used Cricket Moto G LTE for that little, or maybe a 2015 Moto E LTE. You can get a T-Mobile (unlocked, of course) Galaxy Light, but it only has bands 4 and 17. Band 17 is, as is my understanding, AT&T's main LTE band, with 2 and 4 being used where needed since they're available for all companies to use. Otherwise you might have to go back 2-4 generations or something really budget and settle with HSPA rather than LTE. Like a Lumia 520/521 (dirt cheap these days) or Atrix 4G (not really 4G). The Galaxy S2 Skyrocket is actually relatively up-to-date for how old it is. I think your best bet would be a Cricket Moto G LTE. Just make sure it's unlocked with a good IMEI.


----------



## Prodeje79 (Jun 30, 2015)

I appreciate it, I thanked your post accordingly.

I indeed see the LG Leon pop up a lot in my price range!  Hop on that first if so???

I see another ATT LG G3 for $100.  I may have to splurge and get it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Planterz said:


> You're really pushing it for $50-60. The Leon might be too new to find for so cheap. You might be able to find a used Cricket Moto G LTE for that little, or maybe a 2015 Moto E LTE. You can get a T-Mobile (unlocked, of course) Galaxy Light, but it only has bands 4 and 17. Band 17 is, as is my understanding, AT&T's main LTE band, with 2 and 4 being used where needed since they're available for all companies to use. Otherwise you might have to go back 2-4 generations or something really budget and settle with HSPA rather than LTE. Like a Lumia 520/521 (dirt cheap these days) or Atrix 4G (not really 4G). The Galaxy S2 Skyrocket is actually relatively up-to-date for how old it is. I think your best bet would be a Cricket Moto G LTE. Just make sure it's unlocked with a good IMEI.

Click to collapse


----------



## fivemarcus (Jun 30, 2015)

*Memory management Android Lollipop.*

16gb or 32gb?
Often the 32GB version is not available ....
How does Android lollipo management the expandable memory ?
Can I also put applications on external memory?
Can I set to save photos and videos of whatsapp,  directly on external memory?
Can I repartition the memory to give more space to the app?
Having the ability to expand the memory with a SD, what are the differences between having 16GB or 32GB of internal memory?

So with 16GB I would not find me with the usual problem of space exhausted, and the inability to install new apps

thank you


----------



## Planterz (Jun 30, 2015)

Prodeje79 said:


> I appreciate it, I thanked your post accordingly.
> 
> I indeed see the LG Leon pop up a lot in my price range!  Hop on that first if so???
> 
> I see another ATT LG G3 for $100.  I may have to splurge and get it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



I got the Leon mixed up with the Stylo. T-Mobile is selling the Leon brand new for $80 right now, so I guess $50-60 used isn't out of the question. Although an LTE phone, it does not have AT&T's band 17 or 5. T-Mobile confuses me sometimes. Many of their phones support AT&T LTE bands, which is curious, yet others don't. I'm guessing this is because they have a deal with AT&T as a "roaming partner" for where they don't have coverage or don't lease bands 4 or 2 for whatever reason.

If I were you though, I'd get the G3 for $100 over the Leon. A little bit more cash, a lot better of a phone. Just check the IMEI to make sure it's not blocked because of a unfulfilled contract.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Decker (Jul 1, 2015)

Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime or LG Leon? 

Enviado desde mi SM-G530FZ mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fivemarcus (Jul 1, 2015)

Htc M8 v.s. Galaxy S5:
which of the two smartphones is most widely supported by the community?
I like to always have the latest version of Android, stable, no porting.

Thank You


----------



## Tyaginator (Jul 1, 2015)

fivemarcus said:


> Htc M8 v.s. Galaxy S5:
> which of the two smartphones is most widely supported by the community?
> I like to always have the latest version of Android, stable, no porting.
> 
> Thank You

Click to collapse



My choice would be M8


----------



## WebDoc5050 (Jul 2, 2015)

*Galaxy S3*

I have been looking at some Galaxy S3s, I know they are old, but the S3 still seems to be a big seller. My question how are they for custom roms? My current device is a Droid 3 running minimoto v1.7 as its daily. I did not know at the time that there were not alot of custom roms that did well on the D3. So what do you think a $55.00 S3 is it worth the effort?


----------



## Planterz (Jul 2, 2015)

WebDoc5050 said:


> I have been looking at some Galaxy S3s, I know they are old, but the S3 still seems to be a big seller. My question how are they for custom roms? My current device is a Droid 3 running minimoto v1.7 as its daily. I did not know at the time that there were not alot of custom roms that did well on the D3. So what do you think a $55.00 S3 is it worth the effort?

Click to collapse



I'm going to assume you're with Verizon if you're using a Droid 3.

It looks like there's plenty of custom ROMs for the Verizon S3. However, if the phone has been updated to 4.3 or 4.4, you won't be able to use any. Only if you're on 4.1 will you be able to install custom recovery like TWRP allowing you to flash custom ROMs. It's unlikely you'll find one that hasn't been updated past 4.1 on the public market, so your best bet might be to get one off of Swappa that already has the bootloader unlocked and TWRP installed. Probably won't be $55 though.


----------



## fivemarcus (Jul 2, 2015)

*Htc M8 v.s. Galaxy S6*

Htc M8 v.s. Galaxy S6:
Ignoring the hardware, what software is best?
Who will receive more in future updates? The community who will support better?
I read that Samsung has recently released the kernel source s6.

Thank You


----------



## Dreamangel (Jul 2, 2015)

Dreamangel said:


> Hello guys since my samsung A5 was stolen ,i want to buy a new phone. Its for common daily use but i want a good camera  and i want your help .i like these phone and i would like  your opinion.
> Lenovo k3 note
> Meizu m1 note or meizu mx4
> Xiaomi mi4 .
> ...

Click to collapse



Any opinion for me?


----------



## LTCirabisi (Jul 2, 2015)

Well I'm looking at the HTC 510 only because its $50 at cricket, i need a new daily driver as my verizon contract is up and i am joining the world of prepay gsm phones. I am thinking about the HTC 510, but my goal is a phone around $100 ( new or used ) that i can run cyanogen on, I just enjoy customizing, and I do light work on my phones, mostly small games like boom dots and similar, i'd like it to have good mod support, i intend to root as soon as i get a phone in my hands..  I am craigslist shopping for a nice unlocked older flagship for $120 or less. what are your thoughts? screen size is not too much of an issue. 4.5" or bigger.. which is almost all smart phones nowa days. :silly:


----------



## Metaldroidiano (Jul 2, 2015)

hi guys! 
I need a suggestion: 
My friend want to sell an LG GPAD 8.3 at 150€.  I tryed it and it runs very well and smoothly (even better, imho, with root and some mod\exposed module). 

Do you think is it a good choice? 
I don't have any tablet and i don't really need it, i will use it just for light gaming, sofa, wc, browser navigation, movie, train and voyage!
Thank you!


----------



## WebDoc5050 (Jul 3, 2015)

Planterz said:


> I'm going to assume you're with Verizon if you're using a Droid 3.
> 
> It looks like there's plenty of custom ROMs for the Verizon S3. However, if the phone has been updated to 4.3 or 4.4, you won't be able to use any. Only if you're on 4.1 will you be able to install custom recovery like TWRP allowing you to flash custom ROMs. It's unlikely you'll find one that hasn't been updated past 4.1 on the public market, so your best bet might be to get one off of Swappa that already has the bootloader unlocked and TWRP installed. Probably won't be $55 though.

Click to collapse



yes the D3 is a Verizon baby, but the S3 that is an eBay gem, it is a toss up between the S3 and a 32Gb Iphone 4 that is going to lose it's carrier when sprint switches to gsim. but still the i4 is less then $60 even if it will just be basically an itouch. I do not know the choices are endless. When I was young i was a system hacker/cracker, never got a chance to play with phones til recently. but thank you for your help and comments. any help or ideas are welcome.


----------



## Planterz (Jul 3, 2015)

Metaldroidiano said:


> hi guys!
> I need a suggestion:
> My friend want to sell an LG GPAD 8.3 at 150€.  I tryed it and it runs very well and smoothly (even better, imho, with root and some mod\exposed module).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Seems like an alright price, as long as the screen is in good condition and the battery isn't too worn out or the charger port messed up. The processor/GPU is a bit dated for running intense 3D games like Asphalt 8 or Goat Simulator; use low or medium settings and they'll play alright. Less intense games are no problem. Web browsing, streaming videos, or watching movies stored on the device are easily handled. I've enjoyed mine. It's the perfect size; noticeably bigger screen than the 7" standard, but still small enough to comfortably use one-handed, unlike most 10" tablets.


----------



## Metaldroidiano (Jul 3, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Seems like an alright price, as long as the screen is in good condition and the battery isn't too worn out or the charger port messed up. The processor/GPU is a bit dated for running intense 3D games like Asphalt 8 or Goat Simulator; use low or medium settings and they'll play alright. Less intense games are no problem. Web browsing, streaming videos, or watching movies stored on the device are easily handled. I've enjoyed mine. It's the perfect size; noticeably bigger screen than the 7" standard, but still small enough to comfortably use one-handed, unlike most 10" tablets.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the answer man! 
the tablet is really new he never used, and the battery seems very good. 
About games, i never played high graphics games on smartphone so i don't know on tablet if i will. 
Do you think that maybe with a little bit of cpu\gpu overclock the situation get better?


----------



## Planterz (Jul 3, 2015)

Metaldroidiano said:


> Thanks for the answer man!
> the tablet is really new he never used, and the battery seems very good.
> About games, i never played high graphics games on smartphone so i don't know on tablet if i will.
> Do you think that maybe with a little bit of cpu\gpu overclock the situation get better?

Click to collapse



Nah, the only custom kernel I've seen with OC only boosted a tad, as the design of the tablet isn't the greatest to dissipate heat, and as is you'll notice some thermal throttling (causing lag/dropped framerate) running intense games after a while. YMMV though; not all CPU's are created equally, and you might luck out and have a higher binned CPU that runs cooler and/or allows more OC'ing. Mine is binned rather low.


----------



## Falster (Jul 3, 2015)

fivemarcus said:


> Htc M8 v.s. Galaxy S6:
> Ignoring the hardware, what software is best?
> Who will receive more in future updates? The community who will support better?
> I read that Samsung has recently released the kernel source s6.
> ...

Click to collapse



Software: S6 for me. Updates: definitely S6, since its newer. 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 PM ----------




Metaldroidiano said:


> hi guys!
> I need a suggestion:
> My friend want to sell an LG GPAD 8.3 at 150€.  I tryed it and it runs very well and smoothly (even better, imho, with root and some mod\exposed module).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have it, its a nice device with CM support. But since I have my OPO, I dont use it that often. I should sell it too. 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Prodeje79 (Jul 3, 2015)

I missed the $100 ATT LG G3 and also a $50 one!   I am still looking.....
I am about to give up on finding a "deal" and just get something....

I am seeing some used Moto's of varying letters locally, but not a Cricket Moto G LTE yet....
I am not sure if a Verizon prepaid moto g 2nd gen will work with my ATT Straight Talk? or verizon moto e?
Basically is the carrier going to matter on these?  I am thinking the key point you were making was for them to be the second gen with LTE.....
I am seeing Boost and Verizon on these models.

Getting 14 hits locally
http://columbus.craigslist.org/search/mob?sort=date&srchType=T&max_price=75&query=moto



Planterz said:


> You're really pushing it for $50-60. The Leon might be too new to find for so cheap. You might be able to find a used Cricket Moto G LTE for that little, or maybe a 2015 Moto E LTE. You can get a T-Mobile (unlocked, of course) Galaxy Light, but it only has bands 4 and 17. Band 17 is, as is my understanding, AT&T's main LTE band, with 2 and 4 being used where needed since they're available for all companies to use. Otherwise you might have to go back 2-4 generations or something really budget and settle with HSPA rather than LTE. Like a Lumia 520/521 (dirt cheap these days) or Atrix 4G (not really 4G). The Galaxy S2 Skyrocket is actually relatively up-to-date for how old it is. I think your best bet would be a Cricket Moto G LTE. Just make sure it's unlocked with a good IMEI.

Click to collapse


----------



## gorilla p (Jul 3, 2015)

LTCirabisi said:


> Well I'm looking at the HTC 510 only because its $50 at cricket, i need a new daily driver as my verizon contract is up and i am joining the world of prepay gsm phones. I am thinking about the HTC 510, but my goal is a phone around $100 ( new or used ) that i can run cyanogen on, I just enjoy customizing, and I do light work on my phones, mostly small games like boom dots and similar, i'd like it to have good mod support, i intend to root as soon as i get a phone in my hands..  I am craigslist shopping for a nice unlocked older flagship for $120 or less. what are your thoughts? screen size is not too much of an issue. 4.5" or bigger.. which is almost all smart phones nowa days. :silly:

Click to collapse



The 510 is a good device for that price. The 410 will have decent performance also with the new ARMv8 64-bit chip. GPU is a bit underpowered on those, but efficient and good on battery. Overall a good value phone.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Jul 3, 2015)

Prodeje79 said:


> I missed the $100 ATT LG G3 and also a $50 one!   I am still looking.....
> I am about to give up on finding a "deal" and just get something....
> 
> I am seeing some used Moto's of varying letters locally, but not a Cricket Moto G LTE yet....
> ...

Click to collapse



It's my understanding that prepaid Verizon devices won't work on other networks, and I know Boost/Virgin/Sprint devices don't either.

eBay has good prices on the Cricket Moto G.


----------



## ne_stew (Jul 4, 2015)

*Samsung Galaxy JT(J1) vs. Motorola E*

Old linux hack, but a noob to android rooting and stuck on Verizon.  All functionality aside except for the root, would you recommend the JT or E for ease of rooting?  

I simply want to "step" into it with my first root and all, which is easier?  Answer this question first, then comments about device differences are welcome


----------



## Frankenscript (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi folks,

I'm having a heck of a time figuring out what tablet to buy. Requirements are:

~8" class (so, 8.0-8.4 screens are fine)
Must have LTE working on AT&T
Must have a microSD card slot.
Must be rootable with whatever today's latest Android version it will come with.

Would prefer full HD screen.
Prefer unlocked bootloader / custom rom support but for this device I'm flexible on this one. 
Prefer 32GB model but as long as I've got SD card capability I'm flexible

I looked at lots of tabs... 
Samsung Galaxy Tab S 8.4: I don't think it's rootable yet with lollipop. And locked bootloader.
LG G Pad F 8.0 : Again, I think it's not rootable currently. Screen not full HD.
NVidia Shield 32GB (with LTE): Serious build quality issues; lots of people complain about this one. Also end of life by a fringe player in tabs. Worried about support.
Sony Xperia compact tabs: no support in the US

Folks, what else is out there ? I can't be alone in wanting a rootable tab on ATT.... 

Marc


----------



## Prodeje79 (Jul 4, 2015)

Any thoughts in first gen at&t moto x ? Seeing one for $50 with decent case.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Planterz (Jul 4, 2015)

Prodeje79 said:


> Any thoughts in first gen at&t moto x ? Seeing one for $50 with decent case.

Click to collapse



Buy it. As long as the screen isn't messed up.

16gb is minimal, but it's enough as long as you're not hoping to load it up with games or music. If it happens to be a 32gb one, then that's fantastic.


----------



## only-one (Jul 4, 2015)

Am looking into a new tablet.  Aiming for 8-10" size, decent battery life, expandable storage, etc.


----------



## fivemarcus (Jul 5, 2015)

*CROM Service - Galaxy S6 Pro Modding?*

Hello,
there is really the app "CROM Service" downloadable from the app store Samsung that unlock the bootloader?
If yes, the S6 is now pro modding?

Thank You


----------



## Vexxum (Jul 6, 2015)

Is there any serious problem in lenovo k3 note?


----------



## only-one (Jul 6, 2015)

Between the Tab A, Pro, and S. Which is the better tablet.  I realize they are different styles but which gives the best bang for your buck within a reasonable budget?


----------



## Planterz (Jul 6, 2015)

only-one said:


> Between the Tab A, Pro, and S. Which is the better tablet.  I realize they are different styles but which gives the best bang for your buck within a reasonable budget?

Click to collapse



The Tab A is underspec'd, the screen sucks, and right now is the same price as the Tab Pro on Amazon, so forget the Tab A.

Right now the Tab Pro is $230, the Tab S is $300. They benchmark very similarly, so you have to look at where the extra cost of the S goes. Most obvious is the screen. Both have the same size and resolution, ans while the Tab Pro has a great screen you'd be unlikely to be disappointed in, you just can't beat an AMOLED when it comes to watching movies or playing games. Is it worth the extra $70 for you? Maybe, maybe not. There's a few other details that might make the difference though. The Tab S is a hair thinner and a good amount lighter. The Tab S supports 128gb SD cards, whereas the Pro only supports 64gb. The speakers on the Tab Pro are on the bottom when held in portrait, so if you're using it in landscape, the sound will come out one side or the other, instead of being stereo or neutral, whereas on the Tab S the speakers are on either side when held in landscape, so the sound will be neutral or stereo (and neutral in portrait). The speaker placement is a big deal to me. My LG G Pad 8.3's speakers sound neutral when playing games or watching movies, but on my OnePlus One, they only fire to one side in landscape, and I hate that.

EDIT:

I'm talking about the 8-8.4" tablets. The price difference between the ~10" ones are the same though, and everything I said above applies the same, except the Tab Pro 10.1 has stereo side-firing speakers (in landscape).

Personally, I'd go with the Tab S. It's what I'm saving up for.


----------



## drumcodex (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi all
So i dropped my optimus g and the screen is broken. its the 3rd optimus g I have owned so I think its time to try something new. problem is, i cant find anything thats better than my optimus g. 
so, specs can not be less than the optimus G
Quadcore 1,5 ghz
2gb ram
32gb storage
MAX!! 4.7 inch screen
MUST HAVE- capasitive buttons, not onscreen buttons
ive been searching like hell, and find nothing beside the ZTE Nubia 5s mini, but then I just can go with a optimus g again. 

Plase people share your wisdom and ideas


----------



## OfficeLinebacker (Jul 7, 2015)

So I have a Galaxy S6 but I don't like it. It's for work and my personal Galaxy S4 blows it away. I'll tell you why. Both are Verizon and I live in the DC area.

    Reception is better on the S4. Regularly have 4G on the S4 when S6 reports 3G. Pandora is routinely silent or choppy during my commute with the S6, while the S4 keeps chugging along with no interruptions
    I routinely drop calls on the S6. Apparently this is because it only has one antenna and losing data connection results in dropped calls
    Thumbprint scanner doesn't work well


I want to downgrade, but what phone should I get? Ideally I'd like a phone with the additional CDMA antenna so I don't have to "enable" that "advanced calling" B.S. But I think those phones are pretty much obsolete. I'd also like one that has decent root support (my main use case being enabling the wireless tether hack on my unlimited account).

I like being able to disable mobile data separately, and I don't care much about camera quality, form factor, colors, etc.

Any advice?


----------



## fivemarcus (Jul 7, 2015)

*Fitness Tracker with clock and water resistant*

Hello,
I am seeking a* fitness tracker* with the following characteristics:
- clock
- The body of soft materials, such as silicone
- Waterproof at least 30 meters
- Sleep, steps etc.

Ideally, the Xiaomi Mi Ban, but also indicating the time.

what do you recommend?

thanks a lot


----------



## itylermartin (Jul 8, 2015)

*I Recommend a Nexus 6*

Absolutely great phone. Some may not like the size of the huge screen but I personally love it. Display is great, battery life is pretty good (not the best, but not terrible) and the performance is quick and snappy. The only problem I have with it is that the phone comes with encryption enabled but unfortunately does not use hardware to do it. So, while the phone does perform well it doesn't perform to its maximum capability due to the extra strain on the processor from the encryption. Otherwise though, a great device that I would definitely recommend to those who aren't scared off by a bigger screen.


----------



## Hannah Stern (Jul 8, 2015)

Jkay7 said:


> Purescape said:
> 
> 
> > how galaxy s6 or xiaomi 4 ?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Right. 
@Purescape - What are you searching for?



OfficeLinebacker said:


> So I have a Galaxy S6 but I don't like it. It's for work and my personal Galaxy S4 blows it away. I'll tell you why. Both are Verizon and I live in the DC area.
> 
> Reception is better on the S4. Regularly have 4G on the S4 when S6 reports 3G. Pandora is routinely silent or choppy during my commute with the S6, while the S4 keeps chugging along with no interruptions
> I routinely drop calls on the S6. Apparently this is because it only has one antenna and losing data connection results in dropped calls
> ...

Click to collapse



There's a Galaxy S4 with CDMA.
Look: http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_s4_cdma-5388.php

But the S4 also has EFuse, so rooting isn't quite easy, without triggering the EFuse.
Read more about here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/efuse-dont-t3140740#post61754368 - EFuse - this is why i @Hannah Stern don't like it.

I personally also don't like the S6. South-Koreas next flopmodel. 
*Why don't you like it?* Maybe i can help you better, if you tell me that. 



cc4xda said:


> What phone to buy NOW....I really want to see what the One plus two has to offer...so far its hard to find a device that has all that the amaze has to offer...
> 1. MHL OUTPUT
> 2. DLNA SUPPORT
> 3. FLASH PLAYER (STILL EFFECTIVE)
> ...

Click to collapse



So the S6 isn't good for you.

How about a...

Xperia's Device: Physical Shutter Button but no replacable battery
Samsung (until Note 4 and S5) and LG (G3, G4) - removable battery, but no Physical Shutter.

The only phone i know, that supports everything you want, is the Omnia 2.
Flash Player is only supported up to Android 4.3 (Nexus 7 2013 LTE 32 GB has 4.3.1)

From 4.4.0 on, Flash Player goes dead due to security reasons.


----------



## cc4xda (Jul 8, 2015)

*tough decision*

Thanks for your suggestions, I'm starting to lean to the Xperia Z3. It has most of what I'm looking for..plus nice extras like waterproof and front stereo speakers...but while I'm deciding on a new device...I bought a replacement screen for current phone (HTC Amaze 4G) to give me more time to decide...a removable battery on The LG G4 is really tempting though...especially if you tend to keep devices as.long as I do....ha


----------



## Hannah Stern (Jul 8, 2015)

cc4xda said:


> Thanks for your suggestions, I'm starting to lean to the Xperia Z3. It has most of what I'm looking for..plus nice extras like waterproof and front stereo speakers...but while I'm deciding on a new device...I bought a replacement screen for current phone (HTC Amaze 4G) to give me more time to decide...a removable battery on The LG G4 is really tempting though...especially if you tend to keep devices as.long as I do....ha

Click to collapse


*
You're welcome.
*If you need more help, ask me anytime, feel free.

But please take a little bit time to read this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/about-xda/please-make-quote-mention-feature-t3125572

You did not mention me like @Hannah Stern or Quote my Post. Please take a look at my thread.


----------



## Planterz (Jul 8, 2015)

drumcodex said:


> Hi all
> So i dropped my optimus g and the screen is broken. its the 3rd optimus g I have owned so I think its time to try something new. problem is, i cant find anything thats better than my optimus g.
> so, specs can not be less than the optimus G
> Quadcore 1,5 ghz
> ...

Click to collapse



Sony Xperia Z3 Compact. Much faster and more powerful processor, faster RAM, and exceptional battery life. Plus it's waterproof. Screen is a hair smaller at 4.6", and the phone itself is noticeably smaller. Front facing speakers too. Only 16gb built-in storage, but you can stick a 128gb microSD card in there.

Alternatively (and cheaper), there's the Z1 Compact, but the 4.3" screen might be smaller than you want. Or there's the 2013 Moto X. Very comfortable phone both in hand and the pocket, 4.7" screen (AMOLED!). A 32gb version shouldn't be too hard to acquire, although storage is not expandable (64gb versions exist, but are rare). The CPU is a dual core 1.7GHz, but complimented with Motorola's X8 stuff, and should be at least equal to the quad core 1.5GHz of the Optimus G.

That said, there really is nothing wrong with the Optimus G. Its specs blow away "budget" devices like the Moto G even though it's 2 years older. I have a Nexus 4 I still use regularly (when I don't want the slab of my OnePlus One in my pocket), and internally it's the same phone as the Optimus G. So don't feel too bad if you just get a 4th one. Just do me a favor and put a tempered glass screen protector on it and a case - even a minimal TPU case on it (same goes for any other phone you might get).

PS, a replacement screen assembly (including the bezel) is about $51 USD on eBay. Cheaper if all you want is the screen+digitizer, but that's a hassle. A lot cheaper than a new phone, and not all that difficult to do.


----------



## Hannah Stern (Jul 8, 2015)

drumcodex said:


> Hi all
> So i dropped my optimus g and the screen is broken. its the 3rd optimus g I have owned so I think its time to try something new. problem is, i cant find anything thats better than my optimus g.
> so, specs can not be less than the optimus G
> Quadcore 1,5 ghz
> ...

Click to collapse


 @Planterz - Z3 has On-Screen-Buttons.

My best recommendation for you, if you want to save money, is the GT-i9305 from Samsung.

2 GB RAM (but no Radio)
Internal Storage in GB: 16 or 32
4.71 Inch Screen
Capacitive Buttons + Physical Home Key in the Middle
But much lower Hardware Specs than Z3, due to it's age (2012)
Quadcore 1.4 GHz (just 0.1 GHz lower than you want.)

All newer Samsungs are bigger than 4.7 Inches BUT:


Galaxy Alpha (32 GB IntMem, Replacable Battery, but no MicroSD)
Galaxy S5 Mini (Robust and IP67, many S5 Features but lower Hardware Specs) 4.6 "
Like @Planterz Mentioned : Z3 Compact - Has Everything you want - except the sucking on-screen-keys and removable battery.
But Z3c has a Physical Shutter Button and is Waterproof (IP68), even more than S5 Mini


---------- Post added at 12:37 ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 ----------




fivemarcus said:


> Hello,
> I am seeking a* fitness tracker* with the following characteristics:
> - clock
> - The body of soft materials, such as silicone
> ...

Click to collapse



Thirty meters?????


----------



## fivemarcus (Jul 8, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> @Planterz - Z3 has On-Screen-Buttons.
> Thirty meters?????

Click to collapse



Fitness tracker may be enough only 10 meters of water resistance.
But it must also withstand falls from diving and water sports

thank you


----------



## Planterz (Jul 8, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> @Planterz - Z3 has On-Screen-Buttons.

Click to collapse



Whoops, read his post wrong.

I know a lot of Chinese phones stick with capacitive buttons. I'm not very knowledgeable about them though. Galaxy Alpha is probably the best performer for a 4.7" phone with physical buttons.

From what I've seen and remember about those Chinese phones, they stick with the back button on the right and menu/recents button on the left (as does Samsung), which might be of great annoyance to someone used to the opposite arrangement of the Optimus G.


----------



## Hannah Stern (Jul 8, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Whoops, read his post wrong.
> 
> I know a lot of Chinese phones stick with capacitive buttons. I'm not very knowledgeable about them though. Galaxy Alpha is probably the best performer for a 4.7" phone with physical buttons.
> 
> From what I've seen and remember about those Chinese phones, they stick with the back button on the right and menu/recents button on the left (as does Samsung), which might be of great annoyance to someone used to the opposite arrangement of the Optimus G.

Click to collapse



But your recommendations are good.
That time (2009, 2010), every smartphone just had physical keys + a touchscreen. (see *Omnia 2 GT-i8000)*
@drumcodex - be careful with your new phone.
In Alpha, only the MicroSD is missing, otherways it would be perfect.

In the water-resistant Z3c with physical camera button, only replacable battery and capacitive keys are missing.

I recommend the Oppo Find 7 Mini, drumcodex. Oh, it doesn't exist!

Which specification is more important for you?

The Alpha has everything you, drumcodex, want, but lacks of three things:

MicroSD (but the battery is replacable)
Physical Shutter Button (as known from the Xperias newer than Xperia Z)
Waterproofity

If this isn't important for you, you can take the Alpha. It is very robust and can record 4K-Videos, like Z3c does.


I hope this helped.


----------



## SlanDev (Jul 8, 2015)

What do you think about the Xiaomi Mi3?

 Sent from my Wiko DARKMOON
CyanogenMod 12.1
I'm from Germany!


----------



## Falster (Jul 8, 2015)

drumcodex said:


> Hi all
> So i dropped my optimus g and the screen is broken. its the 3rd optimus g I have owned so I think its time to try something new. problem is, i cant find anything thats better than my optimus g.
> so, specs can not be less than the optimus G
> Quadcore 1,5 ghz
> ...

Click to collapse



Galaxy Alpha?

---------- Post added at 05:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:45 PM ----------




SlanDev said:


> What do you think about the Xiaomi Mi3?
> 
> Sent from my Wiko DARKMOON
> CyanogenMod 12.1
> I'm from Germany!

Click to collapse



No LTE support in DE, no microSD and non-removal battery. If you can live with that, no bad choise.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## drumcodex (Jul 8, 2015)

---------- Post added at 08:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 PM ----------

[/COLOR]





Planterz said:


> Sony Xperia Z3 Compact. Much faster and more powerful processor, faster RAM, and exceptional battery life. Plus it's waterproof. Screen is a hair smaller at 4.6", and the phone itself is noticeably smaller. Front facing speakers too. Only 16gb built-in storage, but you can stick a 128gb microSD card in there.
> 
> Alternatively (and cheaper), there's the Z1 Compact, but the 4.3" screen might be smaller than you want. Or there's the 2013 Moto X. Very comfortable phone both in hand and the pocket, 4.7" screen (AMOLED!). A 32gb version shouldn't be too hard to acquire, although storage is not expandable (64gb versions exist, but are rare). The CPU is a dual core 1.7GHz, but complimented with Motorola's X8 stuff, and should be at least equal to the quad core 1.5GHz of the Optimus G.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Hannah Stern said:


> @Planterz - Z3 has On-Screen-Buttons.
> 
> My best recommendation for you, if you want to save money, is the GT-i9305 from Samsung.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Hannah Stern said:


> But your recommendations are good.
> That time (2009, 2010), every smartphone just had physical keys + a touchscreen. (see *Omnia 2 GT-i8000)*
> 
> @drumcodex - be careful with your new phone.
> ...

Click to collapse





Falster said:


> Galaxy Alpha?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:45 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you all for your ideas.. forgot all about the Alpha, so i just read a bit about. im a bit afraid of that small 1860mAh battery and development her on xda is very small. seems also that rooting that phone is a pain. but i looks good, and have all the specs. Sony´s phones are out of question since acro s, they all now have on screen buttons. a shame.. Ill might stick to another optimus g then, development here on xda is much better than aplha. the moto x can not be bought here in my country ;(


----------



## Falster (Jul 8, 2015)

> im a bit afraid of that small 1860mAh battery

Click to collapse



 There is a replacement battery from samsung with ~2500mAh, this should help.


----------



## Hannah Stern (Jul 8, 2015)

drumcodex said:


> ---------- Post added at 08:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 PM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*Alright *

Please be careful, not to break your next Optimus G.:laugh: Have fun 

I wish you fun and good luck

---------- Post added at 20:32 ---------- Previous post was at 20:29 ----------




Falster said:


> There is a replacement battery from samsung with ~2500mAh, this should help.

Click to collapse



Falster posted this to you, @drumcodex.
I wanted to tell you that, because falster did not quote the post properly.
@Falster: See this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/about-xda/please-make-quote-mention-feature-t3125572


----------



## WorldGamer (Jul 10, 2015)

*Tablet*

Which one should i get?
I want to use it for reading mainly.

important for me:
- 4:3 screen ratio
- 7 or 8 inch , as small frame size as possible (no border around screen)
- light weight 
- high battery capacity
- wifi
- no luxury features needed
- low price would be nice

any ideas?


----------



## Dreamangel (Jul 10, 2015)

At last im thinking one of these phones, huawei p8 lite, lg g3 16g, samsung A5 and huawei 4x. Whats your opinion

Στάλθηκε από το Nexus 7 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## yzak58 (Jul 11, 2015)

Vaith said:


> I have only 8GB, not 16GB. Z1 Compact looks better in terms of performance. M4 Aqua won't get latest updates as Z1 Compact. Also this phone doesn't have root.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK, buy Z1 Compact then

---------- Post added at 10:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 AM ----------




sheedy1900 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am looking for an 4.3" Smartphone*, on which is cyanogenmod running and on which the battery is changeable.
> * similiar the HTC one Mini: 132 x 63 x 9,25 mm ; 127 g , 4.3"
> ...

Click to collapse



Just get one of those Android One phones, but those phones have 4.5" screens :/


----------



## Planterz (Jul 11, 2015)

WorldGamer said:


> Which one should i get?
> I want to use it for reading mainly.
> 
> important for me:
> ...

Click to collapse



There aren't many 4:3 ratio Android tablets, and fewer still worth owning. You're in luck though, Asus just released the ZenPad S 8.0. 4:3 ratio 8" 1536x2048 (320ppi) screen, 2.3GHz quad core Intel processor, 4 freaking gigs of RAM, microSD slot, .26" thick and only 10.5 ounces (298g). Front facing speakers too. Best of all, it's damn cheap. Best Buy has the 32gb storage version for $200. I'm heavily considering getting one myself. The Zenfone 2 was quickly rooted, and this tablet has the same guts, so this tablet shouldn't be hard to root.


----------



## samsulQpathan (Jul 12, 2015)

does asus zenfone 2 ZE550ML have Internet access on sim 2..???

Sent from my C2004 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## AdieZZ (Jul 12, 2015)

*Looking for budget, easily rootable phone. need advice please.*

Hi All

Will try to keep this short. Owned Lenovo A820 s150 for past 2 years, very happy with the phone hardware, never had any issues, problem is whilst playing with ROMs and scatter files via sp flash I have TEMPORALLY bricked it (had to Happen one day). Of course i will spend sometime now to learn how to unbrick, but time might be right to buy a new phone.

So I am really happy with Lenovo and would like to stick with them if possible and looking for a budget of $250 USD

Phone has to be able to be rooted, easily is preferred but if its a little more complicated that using mtk droid or SP Flash then i should be able to handle it.
Dual sim would be nice.
SD card slot.
5 inch screen or bigger.
MT chip set preferred
Battery must be removable 
Cameras specs etc not hugely important.

I have looked around the net but not found a huge amount of information for the phone specs I need especially for rooting etc.
These are my basic requirements, and the phone doesn't have to be lenovo if another good quality budget phone out there fits with what I am looking for.

I have been looking at the Lenovo A7000, but I have yet to find a confirmed rooting method + CWM that really does work.

If anyone has any suggestions for a suitable phone I would be hugely appreciative. Currently in Asia so picking up phones only sold in asia is no problem.

Thank you for taking the time to read this and thanks in advance for any help you can give.


----------



## yzak58 (Jul 13, 2015)

samsulQpathan said:


> does asus zenfone 2 ZE550ML have Internet access on sim 2..???
> 
> Sent from my C2004 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes,2G should be available on both the SIMs, but I dont know whether both the SIMs can handle 3G/4G.

---------- Post added at 06:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:57 AM ----------




WorldGamer said:


> Which one should i get?
> I want to use it for reading mainly.
> 
> important for me:
> ...

Click to collapse



Nokia N1 Tablet?


----------



## samsulQpathan (Jul 13, 2015)

yzak58 said:


> Yes,2G should be available on both the SIMs, but I dont know whether both the SIMs can handle 3G/4G.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:57 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are u confirm about it..? I m talking about zenfone ZE550ML not ZE551ML..! 

Sent from my C2004 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Purerawenergy (Jul 13, 2015)

So I'd like to get a new lightweight tablet for gaming, mostly FIFA soccer, buy don't want to spend a whole lot of money. Obviously processing power and graphics a must. I have around $100-150 to play with. Any suggestions. Also in the market for some decent headphones for my OPO and new tablet. Any suggestions for either? Thanks in advance.

Sent from the slippery slope.

---------- Post added at 12:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 PM ----------

Have between $50-100 to spend on headphones. And I prefer the over the ears type.

Sent from the slippery slope.


----------



## yzak58 (Jul 14, 2015)

AdieZZ said:


> Hi All
> 
> Will try to keep this short. Owned Lenovo A820 s150 for past 2 years, very happy with the phone hardware, never had any issues, problem is whilst playing with ROMs and scatter files via sp flash I have TEMPORALLY bricked it (had to Happen one day). Of course i will spend sometime now to learn how to unbrick, but time might be right to buy a new phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



K3 Note?

---------- Post added at 08:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 AM ----------




samsulQpathan said:


> Are u confirm about it..? I m talking about zenfone ZE550ML not ZE551ML..!
> 
> Sent from my C2004 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Sorry, I was wrong. You cannot access the Internet through the second SIM.
" SIM Card Slot 1 can be Used to Access 3G/4G/LTE Data. SIM Card Slot 2 can Only be Used for 2G Services which Include Voice and Basic Text Messaging (Not Multimedia Messaging Services MMS or Internet Browsing) " Source - Flipkart


----------



## PwnFx (Jul 14, 2015)

Hello all! Been a while since I last used XDA forums..
Lately I've been trying to find the most viable solution to bringing a large music library with me in the car..
I've tried using a non touchscreen netbook, and found that it's too hard to navigate while driving (lol)
I've been using an Acer A200 with an external hard drive, but the tablet is just too slow at reading 160+GB of music from the external drive, it freezes up between every song, and goes non-responsive when scrolling through the list of artists/songs/albums, this distracting me from the road ahead.
I've tried just about every media player app on the market, and they all yield the same result.

I see a lot of people use the Nexus 7 in their cars, and was wondering if this is a good option, or if I should look for something different?
I have been reading up a bit about the OTG cables required to do such a thing, being that there are few tablets with a full size USB port.
How reliable are these? Is there one that can charge while it also reads the USB device?

Should I use a 128+GB usb 3.0 flash drive rather than my current 500GB usb 2.0 external hard drive?

I hope this is easy enough to understand, I'm trying to cover as many bases as possible in one post.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## joaquimcosta (Jul 16, 2015)

Wich  one should i buy samsung galaxy s5 or sony xperia z3 compact??
Regards


----------



## Teraclips (Jul 18, 2015)

thinking about finally upgrading from my Xperia Z1 and ive been thinking on getting back into samsung with a Note 5 (when it releases). think is a good idea? are exynos still as bad as before?


----------



## yzak58 (Jul 18, 2015)

joaquimcosta said:


> Wich  one should i buy samsung galaxy s5 or sony xperia z3 compact??
> Regards

Click to collapse



S5

---------- Post added at 12:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 AM ----------




Teraclips said:


> thinking about finally upgrading from my Xperia Z1 and ive been thinking on getting back into samsung with a Note 5 (when it releases). think is a good idea? are exynos still as bad as before?

Click to collapse



The Note 5 is a good choice.
The Exynos Chipsets had been considered as a crappy choice for developers and tweaker because Samsung refused to release the source codes of their Exynos Chipsets until 2015. Thus developers had a hard time making and perfecting the ROMs and other stuff for the Exynos phones.

Fortunately Samsung had some revelation and chose to release the kernel source codes of both the S6 and S6 Edge, thus enabling the developers to play with the codes and make Custom ROMs, tweaks, patches and mods. Another good thing to note is that Samsung did not make variants of these devices with a different chipset this time. Almost all previous Samsung flagship phones had different variants powered by a different chipset, which in turn divided up the developer community for each of those deices.

IF Samsung follows this trend with the Note 5 by publishing its source codes, then you won't regret buying it.


----------



## Teraclips (Jul 19, 2015)

yzak58 said:


> S5
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nice, ive been out of touch in this matter and is cool knowing they are changing in a positive way. thanks mate

im looking forward to the note 5 then


----------



## zelendel (Jul 19, 2015)

Teraclips said:


> nice, ive been out of touch in this matter and is cool knowing they are changing in a positive way. thanks mate
> 
> im looking forward to the note 5 then

Click to collapse



It's not the source they ha e issues with.  It is the documentation on the chip they use which they still refuse to work on.  This is why most developers have moved away.  That and the rest left after they were lied to by Samsung about it.


----------



## oldwolf613 (Jul 20, 2015)

*Have GalaxyS4, seeking upgrd rootable hearing aid compatible*

I like my Galaxy S4, & I am seeking advice for a potential upgrade.

I am on VZW & need a rootable device that has a slot for MicroSD card (all my apps are backed up via Titanium Backup & don't want to lose data from my 3d party apps, so MicroSD is needed.

Also, I'd like to have something w/a good rating for hearing aid compatibility…

All suggestions appreciated.

TIA, oldwolf


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## AngelInHell96 (Jul 20, 2015)

*Lenovo K3 Note or Jiayu S3 Advanced?*

I am not sure which phone to buy (Lenovo K3 Note or Jiayu S3 Advanced).
I am also open to suggestions about other phones with similar prices.


----------



## yzak58 (Jul 20, 2015)

zelendel said:


> It's not the source they ha e issues with.  It is the documentation on the chip they use which they still refuse to work on.  This is why most developers have moved away.  That and the rest left after they were lied to by Samsung about it.

Click to collapse



Oh! is that so? Could you elaborate?


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Jul 20, 2015)

AngelInHell96 said:


> I am not sure which phone to buy (Lenovo K3 Note or Jiayu S3 Advanced).
> 
> I am also open to suggestions about other phones with similar prices.

Click to collapse




I'm buying K3 Note soon, it's better and more known brand than Jiayu which means more roms, larger community and better support


----------



## prateekrulz (Jul 20, 2015)

LoneWolfSK said:


> I'm buying K3 Note soon, it's better and more known brand than Jiayu which means more roms, larger community and better support

Click to collapse




Buddy i am also going to buy Lenovo K3 Note on 22nd but the problem is It is an MTK device and doesn't shares it's source codes or anything to support development 

 Sent from my A210 using XDA Forums PRO

---------- Post added at 04:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:25 PM ----------

Guys I am bit confused between Lenovo K3 Note & Samsung Galaxy J5 problem is one is MTK device another is Exynos Device No source code for both thus less ddevelopment

 Sent from my A210 using XDA Forums PRO


----------



## AngelInHell96 (Jul 20, 2015)

LoneWolfSK said:


> I'm buying K3 Note soon, it's better and more known brand than Jiayu which means more roms, larger community and better support

Click to collapse



But still... I get 1 Gb of ram more and NFC... And I like the materials better, but that's less important.
And the jiayu S3 community seems even bigger than the K3 one, even here on XDA.
Edit:
And did I also say that the K3 supports microsd up to 32gb while the S3 to 64? It has Beidou too, I would make use of another navigation system, Beidou is rapidly expanding.
Edit2:
Looking at needrom.com at the moment it looks like the development for the S3 is *way* faster than the one for the K3 Note (30 roms for the Jiayu and just 12 for the Lenovo).


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jul 20, 2015)

oldwolf613 said:


> I like my Galaxy S4, & I am seeking advice for a potential upgrade.
> 
> I am on VZW & need a rootable device that has a slot for MicroSD card (all my apps are backed up via Titanium Backup & don't want to lose data from my 3d party apps, so MicroSD is needed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would recommend my Xperia z2.

A really decent phone which is somewhat cheap nowadays( compared to other flagships in my country at least) and does everything without nuch problem. 

The only downside is the lack of a removable battery. 

Regarding the hearing aid thing, I have no Idea whatsoever, since I dont use one.


----------



## androidhippie (Jul 21, 2015)

*K3 Note?*

Hi all, I've just finished a (terrible!) 2yr contract and can finally get rid of my Lumia 900! 
I've been looking around and the best i can find for my budget _(£150ish)_ is a Lenovo K3 Note unless anyone else has a suggestion?
The problem is I've read that you can't get GPS + Playstore on some chinese phones so i'm confused and wondering if that would be the case? 

Also I'll want to root it to get rid of bloatware etc that Chinese phones seem to come with, though I haven't ever flashed/rooted a phone, do i need to flash with CWM to root it?
The Lenovo K3 Note seems the best specs for my price range and i'll be using it for gaming a lot, is it a good choice? 
Thanks for reading and any replies :good:


----------



## marrkopolo (Jul 21, 2015)

*Should I buy LG G4 or wait for iphone 6s/7?*

My sony xperia z3 is now dead and I need a new phone and I'm choosing between LG G4 which is now available in the market, or wait for iPhone 6s/7.
LG G4 because I think it is one of the best phones out there available that I can use for years, cool features and camera.
iPhone 6s/7 because I wanted to try something different, I wanted to try ios and since apple is gonna release the new iphone anytime soon, i think its better to wait if I choose apple rather than buy the currently available iPhone 6.

I want a phone that will last for years, a phone that I can bring while traveling without any hassle, good camera, good for games, good for everyday usage, an overall phone for short.


----------



## doubledragon5 (Jul 21, 2015)

marrkopolo said:


> My sony xperia z3 is now dead and I need a new phone and I'm choosing between LG G4 which is now available in the market, or wait for iPhone 6s/7.
> LG G4 because I think it is one of the best phones out there available that I can use for years, cool features and camera.
> iPhone 6s/7 because I wanted to try something different, I wanted to try ios and since apple is gonna release the new iphone anytime soon, i think its better to wait if I choose apple rather than buy the currently available iPhone 6.
> 
> I want a phone that will last for years, a phone that I can bring while traveling without any hassle, good camera, good for games, good for everyday usage, an overall phone for short.

Click to collapse



You will hate Iphone. I had one and ditched it in 8 days. The IPhone is pretty bad imop. If you love control over your phone stick with android. Most new phones today (Samsung ) are moving away from removable battery and micro SD slots.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (Jul 21, 2015)

marrkopolo said:


> My sony xperia z3 is now dead and I need a new phone and I'm choosing between LG G4 which is now available in the market, or wait for iPhone 6s/7.
> LG G4 because I think it is one of the best phones out there available that I can use for years, cool features and camera.
> iPhone 6s/7 because I wanted to try something different, I wanted to try ios and since apple is gonna release the new iphone anytime soon, i think its better to wait if I choose apple rather than buy the currently available iPhone 6.
> 
> I want a phone that will last for years, a phone that I can bring while traveling without any hassle, good camera, good for games, good for everyday usage, an overall phone for short.

Click to collapse



Opinions about Android vs iOS aside, iPhones don't age as well as Androids do. The fact of the matter is that Apple sits on technology rather than releasing the latest and greatest. For example, it took until the 3rd iteration of the iPad Mini to get the "retina" display, despite the tech being available for the first one. They sat on the fingerprint scanner and 64 bit processor for the 5s, and the 6/6+ have only 8mp cameras, where the 6s/6s+ will reportedly have 12mp. And finally 2gb RAM. The 4s was still stuck on 14.4mb/s HSPA while Androids had LTE 2-3 years previous. Etc, etc, etc. They sit on technology because they can. They know their phones will sell no matter what, so they hold back on new technology so they can incrementally release it and get their customers money again and again. Android manufacturers have to compete, so the flagships (almost) always have the newest in tech.

Then there's the planned obsolescence of iOS itself. They released iOS 7 for the 4, and iOS 8 for the 4s and iPad 2, knowing full well how badly it would run and bog down the aged hardware, to force those that still own(ed) them to buy a new device. And you can be damn sure the 5/5c will run like crap with iOS 9.

I don't care for iOS because of its limitations and restrictions, but the above reason is why I actually _hate_ Apple. That and the exorbitant costs for bumps in storage. 

Anyway, the point is that if you buy the latest iPhone, you're basically buying a device that's already (at least) a year old in terms of tech. So in 2 years you'll have a phone that's basically 3 years old compared to other former flagships from Android manufacturers. Then there's the issue of a non-replaceable battery. If you want something that lasts a long time, both in terms of hardware capability, software compatibility, and physical durability, something like the LG G4 is a better choice, in my opinion. Or a Note 4, if you don't mind the size. Or maybe wait for the Snapdragon 820 devices to come to market. The G4 has one advantage over the Note 4 in that it has a 64bit processor, which makes it more future-proof for software and OS advances, but performances is nerfed a bit being only a 2+4 hexacore. I can't in good conscience recommend the 810 powered devices because of the overheating issues.

If you feel you must dabble in iOS, I'd recommend waiting until the new iPhones come out, which'll drop the prices of the current ones, and pick up one of those instead. Just don't accept any OS updates until you hear from other owners on how it performs.


----------



## vanattab (Jul 21, 2015)

*Looking for Quad HD tablet with hdmi INPUT.*

Are there any Quad HD tablets with HDMI input?


----------



## Purerawenergy (Jul 21, 2015)

Any suggestions for used tablets in the $100 range for gaming? Thanks in advance.

Sent from the slippery slope.


----------



## yashgumaste (Jul 21, 2015)

*Latest phone suggestions*

Hi Mods and Devs,
I want Latest phone suggestions with:
1. cyanogenmod/paranoid support
2. better camera
3. below 200$
4.preferably available offline in India﻿
Thanking you in anticipation


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Jul 21, 2015)

androidhippie said:


> Hi all, I've just finished a (terrible!) 2yr contract and can finally get rid of my Lumia 900!
> 
> I've been looking around and the best i can find for my budget _(£150ish)_ is a Lenovo K3 Note unless anyone else has a suggestion?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




GPS and playstore work with the roms over at needrom, but you should keep the following in mind:

- the k3 gpu is not quite suitable for gaming, as well as the cpu and 5.5" hd screen in a plastic case which leads to overheating, especially during summer

- 2D games should work fine but gaming decreases battery performance

- when you kill Chinese bloatware you will get a good phone for 2D and surf, but anything 3D or gaming-related will burst your bubble


----------



## AngelInHell96 (Jul 22, 2015)

androidhippie said:


> Hi all, I've just finished a (terrible!) 2yr contract and can finally get rid of my Lumia 900!
> I've been looking around and the best i can find for my budget _(£150ish)_ is a Lenovo K3 Note unless anyone else has a suggestion?
> The problem is I've read that you can't get GPS + Playstore on some chinese phones so i'm confused and wondering if that would be the case?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would definitely suggest the Jiayu S3 Advanced.
Better materials, 1GB of ram more, NFC.


----------



## sonnhy (Jul 23, 2015)

Could you suggest me a good phone for 150 (200 max just in case) €?
It's not for me, but for my mother (~50yo). What I'm asking for is: a not over 5inch screen, good readability, good reception, stability (not a phone with minor problem here and there) and over everything else a good battery life. Thanks for you help in advance!


----------



## Hannah Stern (Jul 23, 2015)

sonnhy said:


> Could you suggest me a good phone for 150 (200 max just in case) €?
> It's not for me, but for my mother (~50yo). What I'm asking for is: a not over 5inch screen, good readability, good reception, stability (not a phone with minor problem here and there) and over everything else a good battery life. Thanks for you help in advance!

Click to collapse



If that is the only requirement, a Galaxy S3 (GT-i9305) (not other models: i9300 9301) would be good.
Please let me know, if you want something else.

*Advantages:*

1080p Video Recording + Video Stabilisation
8 Megapixel Camera
Very Fast and Zero Shutter Lag Camera
Wonderful old TouchWiz NatureUX 1.0 (5.0 from S6 is ugly.)
Ergonomical Desing
Replacable Battery
MicroSD up to 64 GB
Good Screen (306 ppi is a little bit low, but still not bad. The colours are good.)
Wonderful 2012 old times
Still useable
S-Voice
Camera Quick Start
Slow Motion over external apps (But not with sound)
Green Battery Icon (due to Android 4.3)
Design „Inspired by Nature"
MHL-HDMI (MicroHDMI)
USB OTG (On The Go)

Disadvantages

Not Water-Resistant
No Slow-Motion in the Native Camera app. (Note 2 has SlMo.)
Camera-App: Switch between Photo and Video mode instead of both present at one time (see S4 and Note 3.)
GT-i9300: Only 1 GB RAM

*Other Specifications*

2100 mAh Battery (S4: 2600; S5: 2800; S6:2550; S6e=2600 N2=3100 N3=3200 N4=3220)
Camera Sensor Resolution= 3264 x 2448
Take Still 6MP (3264 x 1836) Images while recording videos without image stabilisation
4.7" Screen (1280 x 720 = 720p) and 306 ppi (Note 3= 386; N2= 267 N1=286 N4=522 S4=441 S5=432 S6=577 S5-G906s=576)
*Sensors*= Barometer,Compass,Gyro,Proximity, Accellerometer (Like M9 but with Barometer)
Early 2012: World's best Smartphone (before Note 2 took over) That time, Samsungs reputation was much higher (better) than today. Project Zero smashed Samsung.


----------



## Falster (Jul 23, 2015)

sonnhy said:


> Could you suggest me a good phone for 150 (200 max just in case) €?
> It's not for me, but for my mother (~50yo). What I'm asking for is: a not over 5inch screen, good readability, good reception, stability (not a phone with minor problem here and there) and over everything else a good battery life. Thanks for you help in advance!

Click to collapse



 I would suggest a Huawei Honor 4c (G Play Mini). It has 2GB Ram, snappy OctaCore, 2550mAh battery, Android 5, 13MP Kamera and microSD. Here in germany you can get it for ~160€. From hardware side a lot better than the galaxy s3.

---------- Post added at 04:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:50 PM ----------




yashgumaste said:


> Hi Mods and Devs,
> I want Latest phone suggestions with:
> 1. cyanogenmod/paranoid support
> 2. better camera
> ...

Click to collapse



 I don´t know the prices in india, but I think the Moto G (2014) should fit to your search. Xiaomi Redmi 1s could be plan B.

---------- Post added at 05:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 PM ----------




vanattab said:


> Are there any Quad HD tablets with HDMI input?

Click to collapse



 Toshiba eXcite Pro or Asus Transformer Pad TF701T


----------



## androidhippie (Jul 24, 2015)

@LoneWolfSK @angelinhell Thanks for the help guys :good: 

I thought for the price the specs on the K3 looked great, but it'll only be good for 2D +  Browsing? That's a shame. I didn't know there were any overheating issues with the K3 Note so i guess i'll stay clear!

Just looking at the Jiayu S3 Advanced now, looks really nice, so would this be better for gaming etc than the Lenovo k3 Note? Also am i looking around the same price of £150ish? i can see a third party selling for that on Amazon. I need to be able to root it if it doesn't come pre-rooted, i'm guessing it tends to come with a load of bloat too? So hopefully it has some decent support.

A little nervous about buying a phone / rooting it as i usually just get one through contract and keep it stock, so i want to make sure this one will be right for me! Cheers for the help guys


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Jul 24, 2015)

androidhippie said:


> @LoneWolfSK @angelinhell Thanks for the help guys :good:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Jiayu is also not that good for gaming, most youtubers reviewed it playing Asphalt 8 with medium details and lots of framedrops. As long as you keep playing games for 30 or more minutes, you are bound to experience lag and framedrops in spite of 2/3 GB RAM. That makes phones like this superb for multitasking and 2D, but laggy for 3D. OneplusOne has a great gaming performance, but a Snapdragon is a Snapdragon. Mediatek is not for gaming.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## silentr0ck (Jul 25, 2015)

Hey!

So I came here looking for the best possible input in the quickest possible time since I'm about to change phones in approximately 24hrs. 

Basically I've had an iPhone 5 for 2 years and I'm certainly tired of it, it just doesn't satisfy my rapidly growing needs in terms of mobile phones.
I've been given the chance to chose between these:
-*Samsung Galaxy S5*
-*LG G3*

For quite some time the S5 has been the top contender for me but after carefully analyzing CPU, screen, camera and other aspects, I've started to seriously consider the G3 and also because it's somewhat cheaper.

These are somethings to consider for the decision.
1. I am a student that is constantly on the move and I have the phone in my hand almost all the time, that's why I need something resistant, which the S5 can offer w/ gorilla glass, howeve, I do need to rely on mobility and concealment since it's possible that I'll be exposed to burglars/thieves.
2.Gaming is also a bit of an important aspect.
3. I constantly have to edit documents, presentations and worksheets.
4. The phone to chose must be 100% reliable whenever I need it, in terms of battery and stability, meaning that I would hate a phone that would start to constantly crash after a couple months of usage.


Sooo what you guys say ?


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Jul 25, 2015)

S5


----------



## BrownDog99 (Jul 25, 2015)

You can get the g flex 2 for 350$, I think that's amazing


----------



## afzalbhimani (Jul 25, 2015)

Looking to ditch my s5 duos for a bew one primary use if for games , surfing social networking.

Need a dual sim 4G standby as i travel a lot
3GB ram , 16 or 32GB rom with expandable
Screen upto 5 preferred 
Should not heat up much ....
Custom roms support

Need to decide in couple of days

I was thinking of HTC one ME / e9 / LG G4

Sent from my SM-G900FD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Jul 25, 2015)

Hello,
I just made a guide, on what to look for in a device.  Link:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3165094

Anything I should add?


----------



## Jkay7 (Jul 26, 2015)

joel.maxuel said:


> Hello,
> I just made a guide, on what to look for in a device.  Link:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3165094
> 
> Anything I should add?

Click to collapse



Suggestion: dual sim under network


----------



## MrTooPhone (Jul 26, 2015)

joel.maxuel said:


> Hello,
> I just made a guide, on what to look for in a device.  Link:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3165094
> 
> Anything I should add?

Click to collapse



Screen size.  Phones seems to be getting bigger and bigger.  There is still an audience for phone under 5".  Not many choices for a high preformer under 5".


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Jul 26, 2015)

Jkay7 said:


> Suggestion: dual sim under network

Click to collapse



I will think of how to include there.  But as said in the guide, manufacturer's rarely care about stepping outside the standard.  That said, some come standard, like the ZenFone 2 (which is by no means, a low-to-mid-range made with dual-sim).


MrTooPhone said:


> Screen size.  Phones seems to be getting bigger and bigger.  There is still an audience for phone under 5".  Not many choices for a high preformer under 5".

Click to collapse



Already part of refusals.  It would be nice if my current phone fell into that category, but I didn't feel too strongly about it.  

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD


----------



## ivan-1982 (Jul 26, 2015)

afzalbhimani said:


> Looking to ditch my s5 duos for a bew one primary use if for games , surfing social networking.

Click to collapse



How about Sony Xperia Z3 dual?
- 5.2" IPS 1920x1080 
- 2SIM 4G LTE
- RAM 3 Gb
- ROM 16 Gb
- 4-Core 2500 Ghz Adreno 330
- Camera 20.70 Mpx 8x zoom


----------



## adityaverma0016 (Jul 26, 2015)

*mobile*

Anyone using asus zenfone2?how is the phone backup and performance?


----------



## Jkay7 (Jul 26, 2015)

joel.maxuel said:


> I will think of how to include there.  But as said in the guide, manufacturer's rarely care about stepping outside the standard.  That said, some come standard, like the ZenFone 2 (which is by no means, a low-to-mid-range made with dual-sim).

Click to collapse



There actually are numerous flagships available as dual version (HTC one m8, m7 and I think m9 too, Z3 Dual, S5 (mini) duos, huawei honor 6 dual,...)




ivan-1982 said:


> How about Sony Xperia Z3 dual?
> - 5.2" IPS 1920x1080
> - 2SIM 4G LTE
> - RAM 3 Gb
> ...

Click to collapse



Though a recommendation in this thread I now own the Z3 dual and can say it's an awesome phone! Currently on 5.0.2, single SIM variant just got patched to 5.1.1 so we can expect to see this too 
If it fits in your hand it's worth!


----------



## silentr0ck (Jul 26, 2015)

Yes, ended uo buying the s5


----------



## Syryniss (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi guys! I am an owner of a very old device - Galaxy S+ (i9001). I'm looking for a new device which can stay with me for as long as S+ did, which means it has to have a big support from developers. I want it to have good camera and at least 32GB of memory or a sd card slot. I don't want to spend too much for it, I will probably buy a second-handed phone. I have been searching for few days and LG G2 seems to be a nice choice for a good price. I will be able to buy it for around $180. Is there any better choice in that price range?

Sent from my GT-I9001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Shufflin (Jul 26, 2015)

I am sorry, I have made a thread,, didn't see this one.. I've been searching for a while, but couldn't find an awnser to my question... So I want to ask you and hopefuly solve my problem. So about the question.. I am new to this zooper widget and i have downloaded a couple of skin packs and my problem is that when I try to put an mp3 player widget it doesn't work at all... Neither the buttons work neither the song starts on the widget. So if you can please tell me what to do on the zooper widget and how to activate the mp3 widget. I will be very thankful. Sorry if there is such a thread, didn't find one. Thank you.


----------



## Vince556 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I have been using an iPhone for work for the past few years so I am way out of the loop as far as the advancements in android and newer phones. I still have my rooted S3 but I am looking to upgrade it soon. I'll be starting a new job so its back to android for me. Here is what I am looking for:

Android phone for Verizon 
Rootable
Ability to tether 
Good stock roms 
Newer than a S3
Less than $250?

If anyone can point me in the right direction I would appreciate it very much. Thanks all!!!


----------



## aerithanne (Jul 27, 2015)

*choosing between SGS4 I9505 and SGS5 G900I(secondhand) because of my budget*

so far, I've been using a note N7000 and pocket S5300 but I'm planning to buy a new phone, budget is 17,500 PHP.
which is better? an SGS4 i9505 or SGS5 G900I ?


----------



## Falster (Jul 27, 2015)

aerithanne said:


> so far, I've been using a note N7000 and pocket S5300 but I'm planning to buy a new phone, budget is 17,500 PHP.
> which is better? an SGS4 i9505 or SGS5 G900I ?

Click to collapse



 S5 of course, better specs, better camera, water-resistant, fingerprint reader, ...

---------- Post added at 05:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:20 PM ----------




Vince556 said:


> If anyone can point me in the right direction I would appreciate it very much. Thanks all!!!

Click to collapse



 Take a look at:
Xiaomi Mi3
Meizu M2 Note
Umi Zero
THL 5000


----------



## aerithanne (Jul 27, 2015)

Hmm, sounds good enough for me  anyway, I can only buy a secondhand due to low budget. 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Hannah Stern (Jul 27, 2015)

joaquimcosta said:


> Wich  one should i buy samsung galaxy s5 or sony xperia z3 compact??
> Regards

Click to collapse



Depends on what you want.

Replacable Battery?
USB 3.0?
Physical Shutter Button?
Screen Size?
Screen Resolution?
Higher Water-Resistance?
Which User Interface?
Fingerprint Scanner?
Sony THROW?
Pulse Sensor?

Both have:

2 GB RAM
4K Video Recorder
[email protected]
HDR-Video
Same Processing Performance



Falster said:


> @aerithanne   S5 of course, better specs, better camera, water-resistant, fingerprint reader, USB 3.0, 4K Video Recording...

Click to collapse



Yes, but S4 costs less, has a temperature sensor, hygrometer, more camera features and those nice tech-gimmicks. Many of them are still there on the S5, but the Note 4 removed them all.

If you want a S4 with max processing power, take the GT-i9506. Aka Better S4.

But an upgrade from S5 to S6 can possibly cause problems. WHERE ARE ALL THOSE FEATURES???? And Removable Battery, MicroSD, etc...?

If you are OK with the S5 and it's price, sure, it can be worthed it.
The S4 got very cheap.


----------



## aerithanne (Jul 27, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> Depends on what you want.
> 
> Replacable Battery?
> USB 3.0?
> ...

Click to collapse



So far, I only have a tight budget of 17,500 PHP, Enough for a secondhand SGS5 and has a quite a lot of excess for a secondhand SGS4 I9505. I guess I'll try the SGS5

Sent from my GT-S5300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## zapinho (Jul 27, 2015)

*What is the best handset with slide-out physical keyboard of today?*

My last phone with physical keyboard was the good old Milestone 3 who retired long ago. Since then already had several devices of different brands, but all touch. I adapted well to virtual keyboards, but I confess that the physical qwert was much better. I currently have a Moto X 1 ja middle exceeded, in order to exchange and would like a current option to compare the best, but with slide-out physical keyboard like the old Milestone. Be any options?


----------



## soap_and_dish (Jul 28, 2015)

Another thread got me thinking about control pads, and how it might be nice to have a bluetooth one which I could use for both my phone and my laptop. It got me looking around and... there are so many. There are controllers with keyboards and touch pads, both of which seem like they could come in handy. There are controllers which enclose the phone and ones which mount it up above like a top-heavy trophy. And knock-offs for all of what I've mentioned.

Ideally, I'd like one with the standard set of buttons (four face and four triggers), which I can use as a typical xinput controller on my laptop (with rumble, if possible), and it also needs to mount my phone somehow. And then, in addition to that, as many-whiz bang extras (keyboard, touchpad, extra battery, pneumatic mind reader) as I can get without compromising the quality. I realize you can get a lot of stuff on a cheapo controller, with a squishy d-pad and stiff buttons. What I want is a good controller... with a lot of stuff. If possible.

I'd hoped the market on these would have settled by now, but there seem to be more options than ever. Anyone have a recommendation?


----------



## oTToToTenTanz (Jul 28, 2015)

zapinho said:


> My last phone with physical keyboard was the good old Milestone 3 who retired long ago. Since then already had several devices of different brands, but all touch. I adapted well to virtual keyboards, but I confess that the physical qwert was much better. I currently have a Moto X 1 ja middle exceeded, in order to exchange and would like a current option to compare the best, but with slide-out physical keyboard like the old Milestone. Be any options?

Click to collapse



Same situation like me. I love physical keyboards but there are no recent ones on the market (afaik 2014 and even in 2013 there was no new one...).
The closest you can get to a nice keyboard experience would be the Motorola Photon Q in my opinion. However, depending on where you live and what carrier you have, you need to sim mod it (it doesnt come with a sim slot unfortunately) but also modded phones can be bought. The jolla smartphone experiments with keyboards and there are attachable keyboards for large scale phones like iPhone and Samsung Galaxy S4, S5...I havent used one of these but I also dont expect much of them 


Sent from my D5803 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Jul 28, 2015)

I need a good fully customizable phone 5" and under, with the price tag up to $ 150-160. Any suggestions? Preferably dual sim.


----------



## extrem0 (Jul 28, 2015)

LoneWolfSK said:


> I need a good fully customizable phone 5" and under, with the price tag up to $ 150-160. Any suggestions? Preferably dual sim.

Click to collapse



Moto G


----------



## hscrugby (Jul 29, 2015)

Looking for a moderate phone,  thinking nexus 5, (can get for 150) willing to go up to 250.   It will be used on cricket (att in the USA)  so I'd like lte 2, 4,5..etc. 
Thinking of the little zenfone 2?   But nervous that Intel would be odd?   I have a sprint s5 and like the size,  so I'm not sure if I could go much bigger.    But I need something GSM and unlocked...   Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## prateekrulz (Jul 29, 2015)

LoneWolfSK said:


> I need a good fully customizable phone 5" and under, with the price tag up to $ 150-160. Any suggestions? Preferably dual sim.

Click to collapse




Lenovo K3 Note

 Sent from my Mmx A210 using XDA Forums PRO

---------- Post added at 10:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 AM ----------




hscrugby said:


> Looking for a moderate phone,  thinking nexus 5, (can get for 150) willing to go up to 250.   It will be used on cricket (att in the USA)  so I'd like lte 2, 4,5..etc.
> Thinking of the little zenfone 2?   But nervous that Intel would be odd?   I have a sprint s5 and like the size,  so I'm not sure if I could go much bigger.    But I need something GSM and unlocked...   Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Go 4 Lenovo K3 Note

 Sent from my Mmx A210 using XDA Forums PRO


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Jul 29, 2015)

***DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

Lenovo K3 Note is not fully customizable phone: NO custom roms, NO Cyanogenmod, NO custom kernels and NO unlocked bootloader. Moto G, what year?


----------



## Aka9413 (Jul 29, 2015)

Get Any 801 device if u r so much into gaming


----------



## androidhippie (Jul 29, 2015)

*Still looking...!*

So I'm still undecided over my new phone, so far it seems to be between the Lenovo K3 Note and the Jiayu S3 _(3gb)_ for the best phone around my budget of £150.
A OnePlusOne has been suggested to me also but that's an extra £50+ on top of my budget so can't really do that, £150 is my max. The Jiayu S3 seems to have the better spec of the two, though the camera seems to have a few problems but perhaps that'll be fixed with an update? A real bonus for me is that it seems to come with a root toggle in the stock settings on the Youtube reviews I've seen which should circumvent my concerns of losing warranty through rooting a phone though I've been told on here it's not too great for gaming which is one of my main requirements, as you can tell I'm stuck with all these considerations lol.

So the question is Lenovo K3 Note _*vs.*_ Jiayu S3 _(3gb)_  or is there anything better for £150?

My main requirements are easily rooted or pre-rooted with good support if i wish to mod it more later and the best i can get within my budget for gaming, good battery life, sd card slot,  13mp Camera if possible, 4G would be nice too but not essential, upgradeable to lollipop.


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Jul 29, 2015)

K3 note can be rooted but no CM or custom roms or unlocked bootloader yet. Jiayu is a bit better but not perfect. No winner in the match of these two.


----------



## hscrugby (Jul 29, 2015)

I just wish either would have AT&T lte bands.    How much would I regret not having lte on these phones? I'm cheap.     

Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Jul 29, 2015)

Not much


----------



## Planterz (Jul 29, 2015)

hscrugby said:


> Looking for a moderate phone,  thinking nexus 5, (can get for 150) willing to go up to 250.   It will be used on cricket (att in the USA)  so I'd like lte 2, 4,5..etc.
> Thinking of the little zenfone 2?   But nervous that Intel would be odd?   I have a sprint s5 and like the size,  so I'm not sure if I could go much bigger.    But I need something GSM and unlocked...   Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





hscrugby said:


> I just wish either would have AT&T lte bands.    How much would I regret not having lte on these phones? I'm cheap.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'd go with the LG G2 over the Nexus 5. The Nexus 5 of course has more custom support, but there's still plenty with the G2, and is otherwise a much better phone. Basically the same dimensions as the Nexus 5, but with a slightly bigger screen and much bigger battery. Plus the camera is far better. An AT&T one will obviously work the best on Cricket, but a T-Mobile one should work well too, since it supports band 17 as well as 2 and 4.


----------



## androidhippie (Jul 29, 2015)

LoneWolfSK said:


> K3 note can be rooted but no CM or custom roms or unlocked bootloader yet. Jiayu is a bit better but not perfect. No winner in the match of these two.

Click to collapse



So the Jiayu is the best phone in the £150_-ish_ bracket by the seems of it? Isn't the Jiayu more supported than the Lenovo as well as better specs?

If anyone can make any suggestions for the £150 / _($230)_ price range that is better than the Jiayu S3 3gb I'd love to hear why, I've got to make a decision on my new phone soon as i need to start a new phone contract.


----------



## d3athwarrior (Jul 30, 2015)

*Asus Zenfone 2 ZE551ML VS OnePlus 2*

Hi everyone!
I already own a mid ranged Android device. Now I'm looking to upgrade to a better device.
The two obvious choices as per my budget and liking are Zenfone 2 and OnePlus 2. Both devices are good. Development has started for the Zenfone 2 and it's available right away. On the other hand the OnePlus 2 will be available at a later date and that too I'll only be able to buy it if I get hold of an invite.

So is the OnePlus 2 worth the wait or I should straight away go for Zenfone 2 ZE551ML 4GB ram variant?


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Jul 30, 2015)

androidhippie said:


> So the Jiayu is the best phone in the £150_-ish_ bracket by the seems of it? Isn't the Jiayu more supported than the Lenovo as well as better specs?
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone can make any suggestions for the £150 / _($230)_ price range that is better than the Jiayu S3 3gb I'd love to hear why, I've got to make a decision on my new phone soon as i need to start a new phone contract.

Click to collapse




Maybe go for Xiaomi with Snapdragon 801 and Adreno 360, 2 gb ram instead of 3 but not a large difference. There is also Oneplus One to consider.


----------



## androidhippie (Jul 30, 2015)

LoneWolfSK said:


> Maybe go for Xiaomi with Snapdragon 801 and Adreno 360, 2 gb ram instead of 3 but not a large difference. There is also Oneplus One to consider.

Click to collapse



Xiaomi mi3/4 doesn't have a microsd slot which i definitely need! OnePlusOne is out of my price range  I don't seem to be having much luck!


----------



## Aka9413 (Jul 30, 2015)

LoneWolfSK said:


> Maybe go for Xiaomi with Snapdragon 801 and Adreno 360, 2 gb ram instead of 3 but not a large difference. There is also Oneplus One to consider.

Click to collapse



When did Adreno 360 released ?

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Jul 30, 2015)

It may have been a typo, sorry


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Aka9413 (Jul 30, 2015)

If wanna buy 801 phone buy One plus one Mi4 metal bumper absorbs much heat n temperature rises to 90 degree for me finally thermal throttling therefore lags .. One plus one device doesn't get heat up

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## LuthfiKun (Jul 30, 2015)

Old flagship or new entry level android
I have a plan to buy HTC One M7 wich is about $250 here. Is that a good idea? Or it's better to just buy newer entry level device?
I'm looking for device wich has a solid community, so many Custom ROMS


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Jul 30, 2015)

What is the price for Oneplus one? Is it under $200?


----------



## TonyStark (Jul 31, 2015)

LuthfiKun said:


> Old flagship or new entry level android
> I have a plan to buy HTC One M7 wich is about $250 here. Is that a good idea? Or it's better to just buy newer entry level device?
> I'm looking for device wich has a solid community, so many Custom ROMS

Click to collapse



The M7 is still a good buy. The issue is development is slowing down. As Old device is old.

I'm not sure about pricing in your area, but for a little more $ the M8 has a better growth and development core. It also features expandable memory. 

Another great buy is the LG G2, still a very popular device. This also has mid level development going on.

There are these 2, the OnePlus One or the OPPO Find 7. Both have decent development and are much higher in specs then the M7

Finally, you can never go wrong with development when it come to the Nexus 5. Be sure to find one with 32gb:good:


----------



## androidhippie (Aug 1, 2015)

LoneWolfSK said:


> What is the price for Oneplus one? Is it under $200?

Click to collapse



A quick look is showing it at $335 / £201, definitely out of my price range and no SD card slot  
I'm guessing it'll drop in price with OnePlus 2 coming 11th of August, just a shame there's no sd slot which is a real killer for me.

I'm not sure what to do really, the only phones that seem worth it _(£150-ish)_ are the Jiayu S3 _3gb_, Lenovo k3 note _2gb_ and Xiaomi Mi 4 _(no sd slot)_, all chinese phones + all the shipping hassle / waiting times from HK _(30-ish days)_  then the fuss of rooting to remove bloat / malware  really no idea what i'm going to do, considering waiting for the new flagships to drop the others prices but this contract is burning a hole in my wallet and my old Lumia 900's are driving me up the wall!!


----------



## BrownDog99 (Aug 1, 2015)

Moto x 2014 will be around 200$.  Snapdragon 801, 13mp camera, stock Android, fast as hell, it will be updated to Android M.


----------



## LuthfiKun (Aug 1, 2015)

TonyStark said:


> The M7 is still a good buy. The issue is development is slowing down. As Old device is old.
> 
> I'm not sure about pricing in your area, but for a little more $ the M8 has a better growth and development core. It also features expandable memory.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



M8 is till expensive here, it's about $400, I can't afford it
OPO and Nexus 5 I think it's good to go, I'll keep that in mind
About OPPO Find 7 I'm not really sure, Is that a good phone?
and LG G2 I think it's no better than M7 and my Moto X (2013), so maybe no

Speaking of which, I forgot to mention I need Dual Sim devices. And front speaker is a point plus  

Darn, I really have complicated desire 

Maybe I need to sum it up. I need Dual Sim device with decent development, no more than $350 (because it's equal to $400 here)


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi, I search a 5 - 5.2 inch smartphone with a 200usd budget with decent spec (2g RAM minimum, good cpu) and I only find the Zopo speed 7, or the Ecoo E05. This brands are goods ?

Envoyé de mon 6050Y en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## renaltosonylevi (Aug 2, 2015)

flavien317 said:


> Hi, I search a 5 - 5.2 inch smartphone with a 200usd budget with decent spec (2g RAM minimum, good cpu) and I only find the Zopo speed 7, or the Ecoo E05. This brands are goods ?
> 
> Envoyé de mon 6050Y en utilisant Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Depending on the type of user you are the lg g2 can be one of the best or one the most disappointing phones you can have.

On the plus side.

Good 5.2 inch display.
3000 amphour battery.
Snapdragon 800 CPU.
OK 12 mp camera.
Good sounding headphone socket.
Great form factor good compromise between screen size and bulk and feels good in the hand (once you put it in a reasonable tpu case).
NFC + ir  blaster.

And the bad.

Slightly prone to heating and throttling. Bad if in warm/hot climate.
Locked bootloader
Because of the workarounds to install twrp and custom ROMs the ROM scene is very depressing.
This was not such a problem in the days of KitKat but to this day VoIP calls will not work on any lollipop  custom ROM and just reading the ROM thread's will drive you in to a deep depression.:banghead:

My advice for g2 owners is run the stock lollipop.
Root it, debloat it set the DPI to 365 ( the limit before the lg apps break like the dialler) and use your favourite launcher and forget about other ROMs.
After damaging my old g2 which I could of fixed reasonably cheaply, I replaced it with a one plus one.
But on day to day use I miss that phone.


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 2, 2015)

renaltosonylevi said:


> Depending on the type of user you are the lg g2 can be one of the best or one the most disappointing phones you can have.
> 
> On the plus side.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK. Thanks, if there no custom ROM or dev it's à bad things. But thanks for this good review

Envoyé de mon 6050Y en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Issal (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm looking for a tablet for gaming that is not the shield tablet. I can't spend much over 300€.


----------



## Planterz (Aug 2, 2015)

Issal said:


> I'm looking for a tablet for gaming that is not the shield tablet. I can't spend much over 300€.

Click to collapse



Afraid of fire?

Check out any of the Galaxy Tab S tablets. High performance specs, amazing AMOLED displays, etc. The earlier generation (8.4, 10.5) should be in your price range if you look around, and the 16:10 aspect ratio is probably better than the 4:3 that the newer ones have which are probably too expensive anyway. Tab Pro models are good too. Nexus 9 would fit the bill as well, but you're limited to on-board storage (no microSD). The Sony Xperia Z3 Compact might stretch your budget, but is a great device, plus if you have a Playstation, you can play its games on the tablet.

Those are my suggestions, without spending time doing exchange rate conversions.


----------



## Hannah Stern (Aug 2, 2015)

*Please use Quote and Mention *



LoneWolfSK said:


> It may have been a typo, sorry

Click to collapse



Who are you posting to?
Please use Quote and Mention. 

See:  http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/about-xda/please-make-quote-mention-feature-t3125572


----------



## Bitim (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi,
I want to buy second hand (probably) smartphone, with good custom ROM support.
I prefer non-American manufacturers and non-Chines, and not Nexus phones. It can be high end old generations smartphone (like the Galaxy S4).
I want 5"-5.1" size smartphone and it should support LTE.
Any recommendations?
Thanks.


----------



## TonyStark (Aug 2, 2015)

Bitim said:


> Hi,
> I want to buy second hand (probably) smartphone, with good custom ROM support.
> I prefer non-American manufacturers and non-Chines, and not Nexus phones. It can be high end old generations smartphone (like the Galaxy S4).
> I want 5"-5.1" size smartphone and it should support LTE.
> ...

Click to collapse



Take a look through the BLU line of phones here.


----------



## Bitim (Aug 2, 2015)

TonyStark said:


> Take a look through the BLU line of phones here.

Click to collapse



This manufacturer and it's devices not really apply my terms, but thanks anyway.
Any other ideas? 
Thanks.


----------



## Issal (Aug 2, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Afraid of fire?
> 
> Check out any of the Galaxy Tab S tablets. High performance specs, amazing AMOLED displays, etc. The earlier generation (8.4, 10.5) should be in your price range if you look around, and the 16:10 aspect ratio is probably better than the 4:3 that the newer ones have which are probably too expensive anyway. Tab Pro models are good too. Nexus 9 would fit the bill as well, but you're limited to on-board storage (no microSD). The Sony Xperia Z3 Compact might stretch your budget, but is a great device, plus if you have a Playstation, you can play its games on the tablet.
> 
> Those are my suggestions, without spending time doing exchange rate conversions.

Click to collapse



Thanks! I'll go by parts:
Fire looks great, even though it's quite expensive fire hdx 8.9 would be pretty good, my only problem is the lack of access to the google play store. Also, I read it's not wise to root it  unless you know what you're doing (which I don't).
Galaxy tabs all looks pretty good, I wish they packed a bit more punch though.
I would certainly get the Nexus 9 if not for the light bleed problem, at amazon they have the 32Gb version for 350€, but given the recent reviews it seems to be an old revision.
Xperia z3 compact seems also quite nice, though I'd rather have a bigger screen that's not a dealbreaker. Also, I barely use my ps3, but I guess that would be cool ( assuming custom firmware allows it).
I guess I'm mostly down to what plays games better. I'll be using it a lot for reading and videos, but I think all of those would suit that quite well. The reason I don't consider a shield tablet is because I bought one, it got stuck on an infinte loop the second time I turned it on, I got a replacement, the replacement froze constantly, got stuck, had weird screen issues, locks, etc... so I already asked amazon for a refund and don't want to try a third one.


----------



## Planterz (Aug 3, 2015)

Issal said:


> Thanks! I'll go by parts:
> Fire looks great, even though it's quite expensive fire hdx 8.9 would be pretty good, my only problem is the lack of access to the google play store. Also, I read it's not wise to root it  unless you know what you're doing (which I don't).
> 
> The reason I don't consider a shield tablet is because I bought one, it got stuck on an infinte loop the second time I turned it on, I got a replacement, the replacement froze constantly, got stuck, had weird screen issues, locks, etc... so I already asked amazon for a refund and don't want to try a third one.

Click to collapse



I didn't mean the Kindle Fire, I was referring to the fact that some Shield Tablets have been recalled due to potentially catching on fire.

http://www.androidauthority.com/nvidia-shield-tablet-recall-630408/

---------- Post added at 05:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 PM ----------




Bitim said:


> Hi,
> I want to buy second hand (probably) smartphone, with good custom ROM support.
> I prefer non-American manufacturers and non-Chines, and not Nexus phones. It can be high end old generations smartphone (like the Galaxy S4).
> I want 5"-5.1" size smartphone and it should support LTE.
> ...

Click to collapse



Xperia Z2 and Z1, LG G2, Moto X 2014 should probably be getting pretty cheap now that the replacement(s) have been announced. Yeah, they're all 5.2", but you're almost literally splitting hairs here. HTC M8 fits, but matches or exceeds the sizes of those others because of the speakers. How good and how old depends on how much you can spend. LG G2 and M8 will have the best custom development. I guess the Moto is technically Chinese now, but I don't see why that should matter, since they're assembled in the USA.


----------



## Dr Grato (Aug 3, 2015)

Im planning to buy lg g2 here. But when i search, i found that g2 got so many difference type. As if optimus g2, g2 d8**, and so on. So which LG G2 is recomended?


----------



## only-one (Aug 3, 2015)

Dr Grato said:


> Im planning to buy lg g2 here. But when i search, i found that g2 got so many difference type. As if optimus g2, g2 d8**, and so on. So which LG G2 is recomended?

Click to collapse



Optimus g2 is another name for the lg g2. With the g2 be sure to look for your carrier (i.e. at&t) or an unlocked. The phones are different. Say you get the Verizon it is made differently due to the wireless charging. 



With  at&t,  what phone would u recommend for an 18 yr old girl? Also cell signal in the area is a challenge so something that will work well with that is big plus.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Dr Grato (Aug 3, 2015)

only-one said:


> Optimus g2 is another name for the lg g2. With the g2 be sure to look for your carrier (i.e. at&t) or an unlocked. The phones are different. Say you get the Verizon it is made differently due to the wireless charging.
> 
> 
> 
> With  at&t,  what phone would u recommend for an 18 yr old girl? Also cell signal in the area is a challenge so something that will work well with that is big plus.

Click to collapse



Im from Malaysia. So basically the one that sell in my country ( i think its a bit stupid to ask >.< ) is absolutely useable in my country right? and whats with the unlocked things? U mean bootloader or what? Thanx btw for the info.


----------



## only-one (Aug 3, 2015)

Dr Grato said:


> Im planning to buy lg g2 here. But when i search, i found that g2 got so many difference type. As if optimus g2, g2 d8**, and so on. So which LG G2 is recomended?

Click to collapse





Dr Grato said:


> Im from Malaysia. So basically the one that sell in my country ( i think its a bit stupid to ask >.< ) is absolutely useable in my country right? and whats with the unlocked things? U mean bootloader or what? Thanx btw for the info.

Click to collapse



I will let someone else chime in for phones from another country, not familiar with the setup, would hate to give bad advice


----------



## renaltosonylevi (Aug 4, 2015)

Dr Grato said:


> Im from Malaysia. So basically the one that sell in my country ( i think its a bit stupid to ask >.< ) is absolutely useable in my country right? and whats with the unlocked things? U mean bootloader or what? Thanx btw for the info.

Click to collapse



If possible get the d802. It is the international(WORKS EVERYWHERE ON ALL NETWORKS) version and has the most ROM support.


----------



## juicymixx (Aug 4, 2015)

*looking for a **cheap** tablet*

I'm looking for a cheap wifi only tablet.   

I have owned several tablets, nook, ipad, and now a sero7; also I have tried out several different cheap-o devices through my non-US friends.   The nook and sero7 both were rooted and had cyanogenmod on them.   The sero7 is getting older, and I'm ready to move on.   
I like the idea of a very cheap tablet that I can use as an ebook reader, browse the internet, youtube, some netflix (rarely), some skype.   I would like lollipop on it, and plan on rooting it immediately after purchase.   I tried out the Ares 8 ($78 at walmart), but performance-wise it was underwhelming compared to my 2 year old sero7 pro (even after rooting the Ares 8 and turning off encryption).   I loved the fact that there was a thriving community of developers and modders for the sero7 pro when I got it.   I don't mind if the tablet isn't from a brand name company (or even from a no-name company), as long as it has decent build.

So what I'm looking for is:
CHEAP (sub $130 US max) 7-8 inch tablet
great screen viewing experience, decent viewing angles (I often read in dim light, or when lying down)
rootable, cyanogenmod and other roms available
good existing developer/modder/hacker community (here on xda is a plus), or an up-and-coming community that will probably last
used mainly for browsing (reddit, etc.), ebooks, youtube, rarely netflix, rarely skype
decent speed and performance, can handle multiple browser tabs, and can switch between programs smoothly/quickly
wifi only

What I won't be doing:
I won't be playing games on it often; maybe a casual game once in a while, but very rarely
I won't be watching a 2 hour movie on it
I won't be writing a dissertation on it
I won't use it for phone calls
I won't be using this in an office or for business
I don't plan on taking photos with the tablet (a front-facing camera for skype is useful, any back-facing camera won't be used)

Any good suggestions?   The reason I picked up the Ares 8 was because it was available at walmart, and I could return it within 15 days.   It took me one day to decide that it wasn't the tablet for me (again, due to performance).   So, if the tablet is from a place that I can return it to easily (no hassle return), then I'm more likely to try it...

Thanks for any suggestions you have!


----------



## masm64 (Aug 4, 2015)

*dual sim*

Hey!
I'm looking to buy a dual sim Android device, and I'd like to hear your suggestions. I mostly like LG, Motorola, maybe Samsung but I'm always afraid to buy one because of TouchWiz, maybe HTC. It would be good if it had at least Android 5.0 on it. I'm looking for at least a mid range device.
Thanks!

PS: I've found the Samsung A5 A500F dual sim phone, I am afraid to buy it though xd.


----------



## Jargonaut (Aug 5, 2015)

A friend of mine is looking to get a cheap phone for around £100-£120. Should she get a brand new budget range phone or would she get more features/power from something like a second hand Samsung Galaxy s4 for around the same price?


----------



## Jkay7 (Aug 5, 2015)

masm64 said:


> Hey!
> I'm looking to buy a dual sim Android device, and I'd like to hear your suggestions. I mostly like LG, Motorola, maybe Samsung but I'm always afraid to buy one because of TouchWiz, maybe HTC. It would be good if it had at least Android 5.0 on it. I'm looking for at least a mid range device.
> Thanks!
> 
> PS: I've found the Samsung A5 A500F dual sim phone, I am afraid to buy it though xd.

Click to collapse



How much do you wanna spend? Sony has got Z3 dual and in September (couldn't they have announced it earlier) the Xperia M5 dual will be released. Other than that HTC ONE M8 dual, Motorola is available for less money and I don't really know about LG..


----------



## Giuann (Aug 5, 2015)

*Which mid/big screen Android device to buy?*

I am an Apple user and as such my main phone is an iPhone 5 (will someday maybe get an iPhone 6) which is very good because of the sync between all of my Apple devices (laptops, iPad, iPhone) but recently I got a Galaxy Note 2 as a backup phone (during my busy working season I can't make it with just the iPhone battery nor an external would make it up, a second phone with another sim card gets very useful many a times), I like Android even though not on Lollipop which I read being very stable and advanced.

I gave the Note 2 to a dear friend and am looking forward to buy a newer device with more or less same screen size, a good amount of memory and, most of all, long battery life to supply where the iPhone fails; thought of an HTC (I like the metal casing and the look of it) or maybe another Note, don't want to go too high with $$$ for a backup phone, I'd really like a Galaxy 6 Edge but if I had that money I would get the iPhone 6 straight away...

I am looking on Amazon US and I see listing for "unlocked" phones, so I would like to ask you guys if I buy a "normal/not unlocked" phone, can I then use it with an Italian sim card or can I root it and use without any problem?

Second question, to get a screen bigger than my iPhone 5 and similar to the Note 2 for size, what would you look for without to go over 300$?

Any suggestion on device and where to buy other than Amazon (even though I buy often off of them and find it very reliable)?

Thank you for any suggestion you might give me, I have a few days to buy cos a friend from NY is coming and I can buy and ship it to him and have it brought to me (yes, the dollar/euro ratio makes it still more convenient to buy in the US, here in EU and especially Italy taxes and distributors add a lot to the price).


Giovanni


----------



## Greydesk (Aug 5, 2015)

My last phone was a THL W200S that I enjoyed but I wasn't thrilled with the support from THL. The screen has cracked now so I am shopping for a new phone, but I'm not in a rush. I'm finding the search filters on Ali Express and DX.com don't pickup everything so I'm missing possible phones that match what I'm looking for so I'm wondering if you guys (and gals) can help me out.

I'm looking for:
Lollipop supported
720P IPS minimum screen
Octacore
2Gig RAM minimum
16 gig (prefer 32gig) storage
SD supported
NFC
GPS
Notification LED
Metal Frame preferred
Good, removable, Battery
Company with a history of supporting its phones with at least one OTA update.

Bluetooth, Compass, Gravity sensor, GPU, etc. are secondary considerations.

I've had a Doogee DG550 that lost wifi within a month so I'm not thrilled with that. THL has done no OTA updates so I'm not thrilled with them either.
Thanks!


----------



## renaltosonylevi (Aug 6, 2015)

Giuann said:


> I am an Apple user and as such my main phone is an iPhone 5 (will someday maybe get an iPhone 6) which is very good because of the sync between all of my Apple devices (laptops, iPad, iPhone) but recently I got a Galaxy Note 2 as a backup phone (during my busy working season I can't make it with just the iPhone battery nor an external would make it up, a second phone with another sim card gets very useful many a times), I like Android even though not on Lollipop which I read being very stable and advanced.
> 
> I gave the Note 2 to a dear friend and am looking forward to buy a newer device with more or less same screen size, a good amount of memory and, most of all, long battery life to supply where the iPhone fails; thought of an HTC (I like the metal casing and the look of it) or maybe another Note, don't want to go too high with $$$ for a backup phone, I'd really like a Galaxy 6 Edge but if I had that money I would get the iPhone 6 straight away...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Brand new or second hand it is hard to beat the onepluss one. Also thanks to Sultanxda there is some first rate ROMs available.


----------



## Praveen125 (Aug 7, 2015)

I have a tight budget 20000 rs I can't decsied on what one to buy?? Thanks in advance.

Pressing thanks is easier than writing it....


----------



## T_I (Aug 7, 2015)

Ok, I had it with the locked tablet I now have (Asus ME176CX). I'm looking for a new tablet.

Main requirement: rootable + cyanogenmod supported. I want to be able to update the firmware when I want to and I want to be able to restore to the old version, so bootloader needs to be open. (and as you need all I want to be able to install cm, cm support is core requirement.

Size: 7" is fine, current one is a nice size. 8-10 is an option, when the increased size gives me a better bang for the cash I have to pour into it. 
resolution: same as now for 7", higher for 8-10"
Memory: enough (8-16G) + microSd expandable
Wifi: yes
sim: no

Any rumours of something new coming? Will have to wait until October, so I can wait for new gadgets.


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Aug 7, 2015)

Greydesk said:


> My last phone was a THL W200S that I enjoyed but I wasn't thrilled with the support from THL. The screen has cracked now so I am shopping for a new phone, but I'm not in a rush. I'm finding the search filters on Ali Express and DX.com don't pickup everything so I'm missing possible phones that match what I'm looking for so I'm wondering if you guys (and gals) can help me out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Umi Hammer S?


----------



## paysen (Aug 8, 2015)

I had an LG G2 and sold it for the Xperia Z3. The LG G2 was a great phone. I just sold it because I was able to get the Z3 really really cheap and I loved the water resistance. 
I dropped my LG G2 and my Z3 several times. More than 10 times. Phones were / are still in a great condition. No cracked screen, no cracks in the body. 

Now I want a new phone, but the phone has to be as durable as those two phones. I would love to have a device with 5.2 -5.5 inches display. The display should be very bright, as the Z3 was still nice to read in the sun.
The z3 had a great battery, was able to get me trough one and sometimes two days. 

A better camera would be great. That's all I guess. Is there a phone that would fit my needs?


----------



## MrTooPhone (Aug 8, 2015)

paysen said:


> I had an LG G2 and sold it for the Xperia Z3.
> Now I want a new phone, but the phone has to be as durable as those two phones. I would love to have a device with 5.2 -5.5 inches display. The display should be very bright, as the Z3 was still nice to read in the sun.
> The z3 had a great battery, was able to get me trough one and sometimes two days.

Click to collapse



So why do you want to replace the Z3?  I am still considering buying a Z3, but their price tag is above my budget?  I also have a concern in the difficulty to root a Z3.


----------



## Jkay7 (Aug 8, 2015)

MrTooPhone said:


> So why do you want to replace the Z3?  I am still considering buying a Z3, but their price tag is above my budget?  I also have a concern in the difficulty to root a Z3.

Click to collapse



Rooting a Z3 isn't really difficult at all, pm me if you need help


----------



## T_I (Aug 8, 2015)

T_I said:


> Ok, I had it with the locked tablet I now have (Asus ME176CX). I'm looking for a new tablet.
> 
> Main requirement: rootable + cyanogenmod supported. I want to be able to update the firmware when I want to and I want to be able to restore to the old version, so bootloader needs to be open. (and as you need all I want to be able to install cm, cm support is core requirement.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, I've done some extra research and as far as I can determine, the Samsung Tab S 8.4" seems to be the tablet with the best specs supported by cm you can buy at the moment. The 10.5" version isn't supported (yet) and has the same specs, but is larger and heavier.

Did I mis a better option?


----------



## only-one (Aug 9, 2015)

Best tablet with 9-10" screen that has  reasonable price point? Play some games but more for a general use is what it is used for.


----------



## i9100g user (Aug 9, 2015)

only-one said:


> Best tablet with 9-10" screen that has  reasonable price point? Play some games but more for a general use is what it is used for.

Click to collapse



Nexus 9.
Except for SD slot it is pretty much the fastest android tablet available also battery is awesome on android M and its cheap too.


----------



## 35tomycity (Aug 9, 2015)

only-one said:


> Optimus g2 is another name for the lg g2. With the g2 be sure to look for your carrier (i.e. at&t) or an unlocked. The phones are different. Say you get the Verizon it is made differently due to the wireless charging.
> 
> 
> 
> With  at&t,  what phone would u recommend for an 18 yr old girl? Also cell signal in the area is a challenge so something that will work well with that is big plus.

Click to collapse



That all depends on your usage of it. If signal is a problem and you don't want to switch carriers, research what phones you'd like to see how many bands of frequency they can receive (the more compatible bands, the better). 

If you want a phone that's a great value with decent specs, I recommend the LG G2. If you want something bigger than that and have room for an upgrade, consider waiting until the end of the month for a note 5 (or a note 4 if you don't want to wait). Those are just a few suggestions; if you respond with more specifics as to what parameters you're looking under, I can try my best to help 

------------------------------

Hey guys, I'm looking for a phone with at least 4GB of RAM and a fairly large battery of at least 3,000mAh. Other than the Note 5 and the nexus devices, what should I be looking at in terms of phones under development currently?

Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Aug 9, 2015)

^ Asus Zenfone?


----------



## yashgumaste (Aug 9, 2015)

Falster said:


> [/COLOR] I don´t know the prices in india, but I think the Moto G (2014) should fit to your search. Xiaomi Redmi 1s could be plan B.

Click to collapse




I purchased moto g2 online for Rs 9,999/-
Its really an awesome phone with almost all rom support.
Thank you


----------



## Hannah Stern (Aug 9, 2015)

Jargonaut said:


> A friend of mine is looking to get a cheap phone for around £100-£120. Should she get a brand new budget range phone or would she get more features/power from something like a second hand Samsung Galaxy s4 for around the same price?

Click to collapse



The S4 GT-i9515 is quite cheap. Also the S3 GT-i9305 is not bad, but please avoid the S3 *Neo.* The Neo has almost no hardware features.

---------- Post added at 16:15 ---------- Previous post was at 16:14 ----------




Greydesk said:


> My last phone was a THL W200S that I enjoyed but I wasn't thrilled with the support from THL. The screen has cracked now so I am shopping for a new phone, but I'm not in a rush. I'm finding the search filters on Ali Express and DX.com don't pickup everything so I'm missing possible phones that match what I'm looking for so I'm wondering if you guys (and gals) can help me out.
> 
> I'm looking for:
> Lollipop supported
> ...

Click to collapse



How about S4 GT-i9506 or Note 3? (All Sensors)
If you don't need a replacable battery, the Xperia Compact Models are maybe good for you.

Which Screen size do you prefer?


----------



## Greydesk (Aug 9, 2015)

LoneWolfSK said:


> Umi Hammer S?

Click to collapse



Well, the Hammer hasn't been released yet but its looking good.

I saw the Elephone P5000 and P8000 but I'm unsure of Elephone's record of support. I was encouraged to find they have a BBS/forum but the results don't seem great.

Still looking.

Greydesk


----------



## DavidXanatos (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi,

I'm using since only 2,5 years a LG Optimus 4X HD rooted but with the stock Rom,
I did not find any custom ROM that would be half way up to date and would run well on it.

Now there is kind of a security SNAFU the Stagefright exploit (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stagefright_(bug)) that king of makes continuing the use of the phone a No Go that is unless some one points me to a reliably working ROM that would have that bug fixed....

Anyways What new phone should I get to ensure I will not find my self in a similar situation for at least 5+ years using that phone. That means a long therm community support must be to be expected.

Yes I know thats a long time, but for me any non x86 device is just a toy that does not have to do much:
1. Navigation (Navigon)
2. VPN
3. RDP, VNC, ssh client
4. taking pictures
5. playing mp3
6. surfing the web
so it should work once bought for as long as possible and any features new models may have will most likely be obsolete for my use case anyways.

What I would else require would be a micro-SD card slot, cloud is a ****, I want have all the music I need offline available.

And a replaceable battery, you know when you may find yourself runnign from some three letter agency it is so much more reasonable just to pull the battery instead of having th through away the entire phone 

I would like a normal mini sim card, but I'm afraid that may limit the available phones to much so its a nice to have but not necessary.

And I think this new trend to not flat displays is stupid i want a good old flat screen on my phone.



Now what sounds really well is the http://shop.fairphone.com/fairphone2.html but lets be honest for 530€ I can buy 3 to 4 reasonably cheep smartphoens each time with an up to date android on it. So the price is simply to high.

I would say that a reasonable price for me would be around 300€

Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated

David


----------



## Hannah Stern (Aug 9, 2015)

DavidXanatos said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm using since only 2,5 years a LG Optimus 4X HD rooted but with the stock Rom,
> I did not find any custom ROM that would be half way up to date and would run well on it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Why play MP3? FLAC is much Better


----------



## DavidXanatos (Aug 9, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> Why play MP3? FLAC is much Better

Click to collapse



I want cram more time into less storage space


----------



## 35tomycity (Aug 9, 2015)

DavidXanatos said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm using since only 2,5 years a LG Optimus 4X HD rooted but with the stock Rom,
> I did not find any custom ROM that would be half way up to date and would run well on it.
> ...

Click to collapse



For the amount of money and the basic use of the device, I recommend a used Samsung Galaxy S5. It's near the top of your price range, but offers great features such as a micro SD card for offline music, a finger print scanner for added civilian security, a big battery for the average user, and a great screen size small enough to not feel bulky but also big enough to feel in depth. Running lollipop, touchwiz isn't a problem. 

In regards to stage fright, turn off auto downloading MMS. Only download from someone you know and if they confirm what they've sent.

Hopefully this recommendation helped you and I wish you luck in finding a phone that suits you. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Hannah Stern (Aug 9, 2015)

DavidXanatos said:


> I want cram more time into less storage space

Click to collapse



AAC uses less space than Mp3 - at a better quality
See: http://www.winxdvd.com/resource/aac-vs-mp3.htm

MP3 has 2 Alternatives. It just got so famous, because "MP3" sounds cool and it was sold very often due to it's low-needed processing power while encoding and decoding it.

---------- Post added at 17:41 ---------- Previous post was at 17:38 ----------

@DavidXanatos - Please avoid the Galaxy S6. I also don't like it personally.
The Galaxy S5, as @35tomycity  Mentioned, is the best choice at 5.1" Screen Size.
If you prefer bigger screens, take a look at the LG G3 and LG G4 and Note 3 and Note 4.
If you want something cheaper, take a look at the S4 GT-i9506 and i9505. (i9506 is better, because the CPU and GPU are from the Note 3, but not the RAM.)

The Note 3 has whopping 3 GB Ram. It's good for Multitasking.
The Note 4 is also very good for Multitasking.


----------



## Greydesk (Aug 9, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> The S4 GT-i9515 is quite cheap. Also the S3 GT-i9305 is not bad, but please avoid the S3 *Neo.* The Neo has almost no hardware features.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 16:15 ---------- Previous post was at 16:14 ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The S4 is still ~$600 from any place I've found it new. I'm looking for something under $300 CAD all in.

---------- Post added at 12:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 PM ----------




Hannah Stern said:


> The S4 GT-i9515 is quite cheap. Also the S3 GT-i9305 is not bad, but please avoid the S3 *Neo.* The Neo has almost no hardware features.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 16:15 ---------- Previous post was at 16:14 ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Forgot to mention that I don't really care about screen size. I can do with anything between 4.5" to 5.5" bigger than that and I'll get a 10" tablet.


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 9, 2015)

Removed by me. Made a mistake.


----------



## Hannah Stern (Aug 9, 2015)

Here are some Note 4  + S6 Disadvantages: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=61982181&postcount=529

Also see my other posts from this treads for N4 and S6 Disadvantages:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s6/help/disappointed-s6-list-reasons-t3044369
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2866382


They aren't bad, if you can deal with the disadvantages.

---------- Post added at 17:45 ---------- Previous post was at 17:44 ----------




gezafisch said:


> Get a second hand flagship. More support.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



You forgot to Quote/Mention: http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/about-xda/please-make-quote-mention-feature-t3125572 

There is a great chance, that your post will be overseen.


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 9, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> Here are some Note 4  + S6 Disadvantages: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=61982181&postcount=529
> 
> Also see my other posts from this treads for N4 and S6 Disadvantages:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s6/help/disappointed-s6-list-reasons-t3044369
> ...

Click to collapse



Ik. That's why I removed it 

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## 35tomycity (Aug 9, 2015)

Greydesk said:


> The S4 is still ~$600 from any place I've found it new. I'm looking for something under $300 CAD all in.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can easily find an S4 that's brand new off of Boost Mobile for what I believe to be $340, used it should be $300 or less if you're referring to USD. Once you go internationally it becomes more challenging and since the exchange rate is different, I'll need to know the market you're trying to find the phone in.



Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 9, 2015)

Jargonaut said:


> A friend of mine is looking to get a cheap phone for around £100-£120. Should she get a brand new budget range phone or would she get more features/power from something like a second hand Samsung Galaxy s4 for around the same price?

Click to collapse



Get a second hand flagship. More support.

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## Hannah Stern (Aug 9, 2015)

Greydesk said:


> My last phone was a THL W200S that I enjoyed but I wasn't thrilled with the support from THL. The screen has cracked now so I am shopping for a new phone, but I'm not in a rush. I'm finding the search filters on Ali Express and DX.com don't pickup everything so I'm missing possible phones that match what I'm looking for so I'm wondering if you guys (and gals) can help me out.
> 
> I'm looking for:
> Lollipop supported
> ...

Click to collapse



My Suggestions:

Galaxy Note 4:

1440p Screen
Removable, Long-Lasting 3220 mAh-Battery
Good OIS-Camera with 16 Megapixels and 4K-Videos
Good Camera Performance in Low-Light
S-Pen-Stylus with many Features
High Touchscreen Sensivity
 3 GB Ram and 32 GB IntMem
Gorilla Glass 4

But less features than Note 3, Ugly User Interface and no Radio.
No USB 3.0 like Note 3 and S5.

Xperia Z3 Compact:

Phyiscal Camera Shutter + Quick Camera Launch
4K Video Recording
Waterproofness (or Waterproofity)
High Processing Power
2 GB RAM
Very Robust
But no Removable Battery 


Galaxy Note 3

First Phone to Record 4K Video
USB 3.0
Temperature Sensor + Hygrometer + all other Sensors
3 GB RAM
Good Camera UI and Features from the S4
Snapdragon 800
[email protected] and [email protected] (This is also included in the Note 4.)
All S4 gimmicks + software features

The Galaxy S6 would be good for you, but it has this disadvantages:

Non-Removable + Small Battery
No MicroSD
No USB 3.0
Not Waterproof
No MHL-MicroHDMI→ http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/mhl-microhdmi-cable-stopped-note-3-t3164726
Also take a look at

LG G4
Galaxy Alpha (Good, Robust but non-removable batrery)
Galaxy S5
LG G3
Galaxy Note 2 and Note 3 Neo
HTC One M8 and M9 and Xperia Z3+ (they are quite good, but their battery is not replacable)

If the suggestions are insufficient, feel free asking me anytime for new suggestions 
→ What max price do you want to pay for the phone?

There is no "perfect phone" yet. Every phone as at least 10 disadvantages. 
The only "perfect phones" for the time of their release dates were the S2 and the Note 3.

---------- Post added at 17:57 ---------- Previous post was at 17:54 ----------




gezafisch said:


> Removed by me. Made a mistake.

Click to collapse



No problem...


----------



## patriotaki (Aug 9, 2015)

Got a note 4 at the moment ... I really want the Note 5, but the lack of non removable battery make me not to want it, because i test and review aftermarket  batteries.

Also im tired of the Play Store...there is nothing there compared to Appstore but i cant imagine my self with an iOS device..

I really want a Device like the Note 4 with the fingerprint sensor without swipe though..

Sent from my SM-N910F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Hannah Stern (Aug 9, 2015)

*Project.... Zero.*



patriotaki said:


> Got a note 4 at the moment ... I really want the Note 5, but the lack of non removable battery make me not to want it, because i test and review aftermarket  batteries.
> 
> Also im tired of the Play Store...there is nothing there compared to Appstore but i cant imagine my self with an iOS device..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*What the hell do you say? Samsung continues Project Zero on the Note 5?*

What were the last two words on AirFrance 447? we're dead. (wasn't it "ten degrees pinch"?)

I can say the same about the Note 5, @bbbobbbo @hella356
But in the XDA-Forums, swearing is culpable. So i don't write the (any) dirty words here 

COME ON,. SAMSUNG! WE NEED:

MicroHDMI (MHL)
MicroSD
Removable Battery
USB 3.0
Waterproofness
Good UI with many features

We don't need project zero! Project Zero is really a Zero.

SEE: http://Forums.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=61982181&postcount=5368


----------



## Greydesk (Aug 10, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> My Suggestions:
> 
> Galaxy Note 4:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My MAX price is $300 CAD Delivered.


----------



## Giuann (Aug 10, 2015)

What would you  buy with 300-350$ which is unlocked? I had a Note 2 which gave to a dear friend, I use iPhone5 as primary device but need a second one and liked the Note2 ability to remove and change the battery, the big screen, the SD card and least but no last, coming off of Ois the ability to root and install software is not bad at all not to mention that I worked out synching iCloud phonebook, calendar and mail on the Note which is my primary need.

I see the N9005 should be the perfect device but it seems still quite at a steep price, looked at the HTC One M8 but no removable battery makes me think about it, no big deal for smaller screen and no pen, I like the metal case but the battery is a big issue and I want the home button to be a physical one and not a touch one, what would you suggest?

Thank you


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Hannah Stern (Aug 10, 2015)

Greydesk said:


> My MAX price is $300 CAD Delivered.

Click to collapse



Take a look at:

S4 GT-i9506
S5 G901F
Note 2 (N7100 = With Radio but no LTE; N7105 = No Radio But LTE)
S3 GT-i9305 with 2 GB RAM (it#s worthed it, because i9300 has only 1 GB.)
Xperia Z1 or Z2 (but they have no removable battery.)
Smaller Phones: Galaxy Alpha (Removable Battery, but no MicroSD); Z1 Compact and Z3 Compact
Avoid Galaxy A-Models
Cheapest XXL Phone = Galaxy Note 1 - N7000 (but it's very old)
Avoid S3 Mini (better = S4 Mini and S5 Mini)
Avoid S3 Neo (much lower amount of software features and hardware features and less power - like a Fake S3.)

I really hope, this helped. If you need any help, post here anytime you want 

---------- Post added at 20:36 ---------- Previous post was at 20:35 ----------




Giuann said:


> What would you  buy with 300-350$ which is unlocked? I had a Note 2 which gave to a dear friend, I use iPhone5 as primary device but need a second one and liked the Note2 ability to remove and change the battery, the big screen, the SD card and least but no last, coming off of Ois the ability to root and install software is not bad at all not to mention that I worked out synching iCloud phonebook, calendar and mail on the Note which is my primary need.
> 
> I see the N9005 should be the perfect device but it seems still quite at a steep price, looked at the HTC One M8 but no removable battery makes me think about it, no big deal for smaller screen and no pen, I like the metal case but the battery is a big issue and I want the home button to be a physical one and not a touch one, what would you suggest?
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse




Newer Samsung phones have EFuse.
See: http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/efuse-dont-t3140740

How about a Galaxy S4 GT-i9506?

---------- Post added at 20:37 ---------- Previous post was at 20:36 ----------

If you find a very cheap S5, you're lucky.


----------



## Giuann (Aug 10, 2015)

I like the size of the Note2 wouldn't want to go too much smaller, my son has an S4 and too small in comparison


----------



## Hannah Stern (Aug 10, 2015)

Giuann said:


> I like the size of the Note2 wouldn't want to go too much smaller, my son has an S4 and too small in comparison

Click to collapse



I would really reccomend a Note 3.

Which one is better in your opinion? Note 2 - or - Note 3 Neo?


----------



## arkantos5 (Aug 10, 2015)

*tablet suggestion please*

Dear Folks, please may I have some advice regarding choosing a good tablet.

What I want from the tablet?

        Fast and consistent
        16 gigs of internal memory or more
        8-9 inches of screen
        No hanging, No restarting problems
        Easy to remove Stock bloatware and other nonsense (I am open to rooting the tablet and install cyanogenmod if thats possible)
        Decent battery life
        Occasional video calling

What I would do with this tablet?

        Read PDF files and copy text from multiple PDF files to put it on a word processor (open office or text pad) -- for research
        Read News, weather, etc...
        Watch youtube
        Occasional Video Calling
        SSH to Linux server
        Would be nice to have a keyboard attachment but not required per se

How much I want to invest?

    $150 -- $250 

The models I looked at:

    ASUS Memopad 8, Zenpad 8, Nexus 7

Really appreciate your help guys. thank you in advance


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 10, 2015)

arkantos5 said:


> Dear Folks, please may I have some advice regarding choosing a good tablet.
> 
> What I want from the tablet?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 7 ftw

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## Hannah Stern (Aug 10, 2015)

arkantos5 said:


> Dear Folks, please may I have some advice regarding choosing a good tablet.
> 
> What I want from the tablet?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The Nexus 7 seems to be quite good. The only disadvantages:

No MicroSD
No Removable Battery
No Front Camera
No MHL-Output
Good Tablet. Alternative = Note 8.0


----------



## arkantos5 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> The Nexus 7 seems to be quite good. The only disadvantages:
> 
> No MicroSD
> No Removable Battery
> ...

Click to collapse



No MicroSD will certainly be a limitation although I fail to mention in my requirements, sorry about that -- every other limitation is okay with me.
What about LG G-pad product line? do they sell a tablet without a mobile carrier at all? thoughts on recently released Asus memo pad, zen pad?

thank you for your posts


----------



## Hannah Stern (Aug 11, 2015)

*A Perfect Phone*

Hello, everybody. Does anybody know a phone, which has all the Mentioned Advantages?


3 GB RAM
4K Video Recording
[email protected][email protected]
All Software + Hardware Features
Temperature Sensor
Humidity Sensor
Gesture Sensor
Air-Touch (aka TSP-Hovering)
MicroSD-Cards
Removable Battery with good Runtime
USB 3.0-Output
Good User Interface

*I do already know a phone with all those advantages. Do you?*


----------



## Hannah Stern (Aug 11, 2015)

*Samsung made a Self-Suicide.*



m1l4droid said:


> so, I dopped my 2.5 year old Galaxy S3 i9300 on asphalt yesterday and the screen shattered. Still works fine, touch screen and the AMOLED display isn't damaged either, but I think I'm due an upgrade. With a budget of max 400 USD what do you recommend? My requirements are:
> 
> 1. At least 5" display.
> 2. Good dev support, preferably CyanogenMod
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, Face-of-drops are the flaw of the S3, because the „2.5D GALAXY GLASS“ is not protected by the Metal Frame, because it is a few millemeters ahead. The Note 3 and the S5 have a protective Metal Frame, which is ahead the Glass.

I would recommend the Galaxy S6, but the  Galaxy S6 does not exist. Instead, they made a project-zero-obsessed and messed-up „Galaxy“ S6. 

There is an S6 with 128 GB but none with MicroSD. (Nobody expected Samsung to do a market-suicide.)

Thank you for mentioning so much specifications that you request. It's easier to find a good phone for you.


The 1+1 lacks of MicroSD. But there is one with 64 GB. The 1+1 has the best dev-support, i think.


The Galaxy S6 has a smaller battery than the S5.

Take a look at the Note 3 and the Note 4's specfifcation.



*Good:*










*Bad:*









See:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/off-topic/s-s-t3169906
http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/off-topic/galaxy-galaxy-t3169910


----------



## petrmenzel (Aug 11, 2015)

*Phone to the work*

Hi, I am looking for any phone to the work of welder.

My specification. I am desperate because I cannot find any phone.

RAM: *2 GB* (and more)
Battery: *3000 mAh* (and more)
Rugged: *IP 68*
Location: The Czech republic (*Europe*)
Internal memory: *8 GB* (and more)
Any *custom ROM* available. I prefer Cyanogenmod.
Price: *to 600 Dollars*.
*WiFi* available.
I have found these phones. But non of them is the one I want.

Land Rover A9
EVOLVEO StrongPhone D2
Sonim XP7- I probably buy this. But it is not in the store now.
Thx you very much for you responses  and have a nice day! 

P.


----------



## Planterz (Aug 11, 2015)

m1l4droid said:


> Thanks for the reply. S6 is too expensive here. S5 would be good but it looks like crap. Note 3 is too old. Note 4 is too expensive. 1+1 is nowhere to be found in my country. My best option is LG G3, Huawei P8, Z2, M8, S5, maybe some other midrangers.

Click to collapse



LG G3 might be your best choice, or even the G2, since it's still a great phone and very cheaply bought. In my opinion the Note 3 is not too old, although I have no idea what it would cost for you or if that cost would be worth it. The OnePlus One is a great phone (I love mine), but as you say, it's nowhere to be found in your country, and finding someone willing to ship to Iran is probably an exercise in futility. Check out the Asus Zenfone 2 (the 64gb/4gb RAM version). Again, I can't speak for availability, but it's a hell of a phone for not much money.


----------



## electrofryed (Aug 11, 2015)

If you can find an SM-n9005 new (with the original 4.3 firmware), that would be the best phone money can buy. (Free from all the crazy restrictions from kk and L) IMO

A message to Google, Samsung, AT&T, and Verizon: If you restrict your customers, eventually, they will go somewhere else. (locked bootloaders, locked ext SD cards, locked SIM cards, locked WiFi calling, DATA restrictions, ect)


----------



## darkbob101 (Aug 12, 2015)

*Asus Zenfone 2 or Motorola Moto G (2015)?*

Hi guys, I'm new here so I don't know if I posted this in the right place. I recently broke my Moto G 1st Gen, and I'm looking for a replacement. I really like the Zenfone 2 and the Moto G 3rd Gen, but can't decide between the two. My phone receives heavy usage daily with me listening to music 4-6 hours a day and playing games, along with tons of social media and texting. I rarely watch videos on my phone, so resolution isn't too much of a problem, but I do appreciate the Zenfone's 403 ppi. However, while the Zenfone seems to be the better choice for me, I know that some people reported that the Zenfone wasn't great. I know about the Zenfone's bloatware, I plan to uninstall/disable all of it unless i find it useful. I also know about the 3G/4G to 2G call drop issue, I have very strong 4G reception where I live. As for the Moto G, my 1st gen crashes ALOT. Does anyone know if this happens on the newer models? If anyone has a Zenfone and would like to inform me of the problems with it (also, problems with the Moto G are appreciated) and if anyone could point me in the right direction for which phone to buy that would be wonderful.

Thanks a ton!


----------



## Radziuu (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi, I'm thinking about changing my phone, which is LG Optimus G(E975). I found some devices interesting me but I'm not sure which should I choose. 
I don't play games, value high quality of performance and display, stability of ROM(want avoid getting stuck), good camera will be acceptable 

-SGS S5
-SGS A7
-LG G3
-Huawei P8


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 12, 2015)

Radziuu said:


> Hi, I'm thinking about changing my phone, which is LG Optimus G(E975). I found some devices interesting me but I'm not sure which should I choose.
> I don't play games, value high quality of performance and display, stability of ROM(want avoid getting stuck), good camera will be acceptable
> 
> -SGS S5
> ...

Click to collapse



Get the gs5 or the g3

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## Greydesk (Aug 12, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> Take a look at:
> 
> S4 GT-i9506
> S5 G901F
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm looking at purchasing new, not used and I haven't found any of those phones below $300CAD delivered. My current short-list, in no particular order, is:
Jiayu S3
Elephone P2000
Elephone P5000
Kingzone K1 Turbo
Kingzone Z1
TCL M2M
TCL M2U
Huawei C199S

I'm looking into the reviews now.
Does anyone know if one of those companies has better support than the others?


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 12, 2015)

Greydesk said:


> I'm looking at purchasing new, not used and I haven't found any of those phones below $300CAD delivered. My current short-list, in no particular order, is:
> Jiayu S3
> Elephone P2000
> Elephone P5000
> ...

Click to collapse



There also the zopo speed 7 and xiaomi brand

Envoyé de mon 6050Y en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Greydesk (Aug 12, 2015)

flavien317 said:


> There also the zopo speed 7 and xiaomi brand
> 
> Envoyé de mon 6050Y en utilisant Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The zopo is missing NFC (something I'm trying to include if you saw my earlier list) and I couldn't find a xiaomi in my spec range AND my price range.  I found the search facility on devicespecifications.com so I was searching for:
SIMs: 2 and up
CPU Cores: 8
RAM: 2gig and up
Internal Storage: 16gig and up
Display 4.5 - 5.5 inches
Resolution 720x1280 and up
Camera: 12MP and up
Battery: 2500mAh and up
NFC and Memory Card Slot

That gave me 22 results and then I searched Aliexpress for a reseller with 10+ orders, good feedback and a delivered price below $300 CAD. That gave me the shortlist.


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 12, 2015)

Greydesk said:


> The zopo is missing NFC (something I'm trying to include if you saw my earlier list) and I couldn't find a xiaomi in my spec range AND my price range.  I found the search facility on devicespecifications.com so I was searching for:
> SIMs: 2 and up
> CPU Cores: 8
> RAM: 2gig and up
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh ok i doesnt know about NFC. Good luck for you search. For me it will the zopo speed 7 [emoji3] 

Envoyé de mon 6050Y en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MrTooPhone (Aug 12, 2015)

flavien317 said:


> There also the zopo speed 7

Click to collapse



Zopo speed 7 seems impressive.  Is there a reason why these low cost high performance (assumed because of CPU&RAM specs) phones are not compatible with the US 4G network?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Greydesk (Aug 12, 2015)

MrTooPhone said:


> Zopo speed 7 seems impressive.  Is there a reason why these low cost high performance (assumed because of CPU&RAM specs) phones are not compatible with the US 4G network?

Click to collapse



They are mostly based on the mediatek (MTK) series of SOCs that don't generally have the same frequencies as the US frequencies. Its a moot point for me as I don't use DATA at all.


----------



## Hannah Stern (Aug 12, 2015)

m1l4droid said:


> Thanks for the reply. S6 is too expensive here. S5 would be good but it looks like crap. Note 3 is too old. Note 4 is too expensive. 1+1 is nowhere to be found in my country. My best option is LG G3, Huawei P8, Z2, M8, S5, maybe some other midrangers.

Click to collapse



OK. Take a look at the tech shop.
But *what?* You say, the Note 3 is too old?
In my personal opinion, it is even a little bit better than the S5 G900F, as good as the G901F and almost as good as the G906S. But the G906S is only for the country, where Samsung lives. South the country of Kim.

But the Note 3 still performs very good!
For it's time, it was a holy phone. It was still a superphone in 2014 and it is still much better than average in 2015.

It will be "old" in late 2016.
The S4 is starting to get "old". But the S3 still isn't bat.

The Note 3's age is old. But not the hardware specificaitons.


----------



## GrimEire (Aug 12, 2015)

hey guys im looking for a chinese phone.

i currently have the neo 1080p-n003 which i have had over 2 years and im very happy with it but the camera and wifi stopped working recently so need a new one asap

im looking for a recommendation on any 4g chinese phone with a 5inch screen.
also i would like it to have 
SIMs: 1 and up
CPU Cores: 4 cores and up
RAM: 2gig and up
Internal Storage: 16gig and up
Display 5 - 5.5 inches
Resolution 1080p and up
Camera: 12MP and up
Battery: 2500mAh and up
Memory Card Slot
Decent range of covers available for the phone.  

im finding it difficult to find any recent reviews on phones. all reviews seem to be from early 2015 and i just dont wanna end up buying some phone that is crap or obsolete. like i did with my crappy onda v975m tablet.

thanks for any help 
Grim


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Aug 13, 2015)

GrimEire said:


> hey guys im looking for a chinese phone.
> 
> i currently have the neo 1080p-n003 which i have had over 2 years and im very happy with it but the camera and wifi stopped working recently so need a new one asap
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Lenovo Vibe X2 (no card slot but great specs) or Lenovo K3 Note (cardslot, octacore, 13mpx, 1080p screen)


----------



## Dimmizer (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm currently a Verizon Customer an have a Samsung Galaxy S III an as I'm sure most people here on this forum know it has a locked bootloader so I can't flash custom roms n such or do much cool stuff.

I'm lookin for another phone but would like to know if there is a list of phones that do have unlocked bootloaders 'n such so I can have fun with it .

Edit: ofc these phones have to be Verizon phones an also newer phones = better if possible...


----------



## Falster (Aug 13, 2015)

m1l4droid said:


> My requirements are:
> 1. At least 5" display.
> 2. Good dev support, preferably CyanogenMod
> 3. Android 5.1 on launch or via upgrade, with okay upgradabilty.
> ...

Click to collapse



 How about a OnePlus One?


----------



## Falster (Aug 13, 2015)

GrimEire said:


> im looking for a recommendation on any 4g chinese phone with a 5inch screen.
> also i would like it to have
> SIMs: 1 and up
> CPU Cores: 4 cores and up
> ...

Click to collapse



Here you go, a lot of options for you:
http://www.comebuy.com/handy-c-486/...-5,4_zoll/4g/2gb-3gb-4gb/?dir=asc&order=price
I think Elephone P8000 would be a good choise. Or a Zopo Speed 7 (Plus).

---------- Post added at 02:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 PM ----------




m1l4droid said:


> can't find one here

Click to collapse



 This would be a good starting point for your search:
http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Devices#type="phone","phablet";cmversions="12","12.1";
I don´t know which devices are available in you country. I think you are good to go with LG G2 / G3, Sony Z1 / Z2, Nexus 6 and OPPO.


----------



## GrimEire (Aug 13, 2015)

LoneWolfSK said:


> Lenovo Vibe X2 (no card slot but great specs) or Lenovo K3 Note (cardslot, octacore, 13mpx, 1080p screen)

Click to collapse



thanks for the reply 
the Lenovo K3 Note looks like a great phone but have u actually used it?
i got a tab before with great specs and reviews and it has to be the most expensive door stop i have ever used as it is just so laggy. 



Falster said:


> Here you go, a lot of options for you:
> http://www.comebuy.com/handy-c-486/...-5,4_zoll/4g/2gb-3gb-4gb/?dir=asc&order=price
> I think Elephone P8000 would be a good choise. Or a Zopo Speed 7 (Plus).

Click to collapse




thanks for the reply
the phones u recommend. i really like the zopo but both are not available for at least another 2 weeks excluding shipping time.
I kinda need one asap and from searching ali****ess i cant really find a decent cover such as a hard silicone cover that protects all corners for either.
leather covers are useless in my job as i work in construction.
just 3 weeks one of the lads got a new sammy s5 and it only lasted a week before screen smashed even with a leather case on it. 200 euro to replace screen hes not a happy man about it.

have anyone used ASUS Zenfone 2. 
it looks like a great phone and seems to have everything i want.

would ye recommend any other phone

also where would ye recommend me to buy from i usually but from ali****ess but i see u posted a link to another site im unfamiliar with.

after reading up about a few phones i have added a few new requirements
*In bold*

im looking for a recommendation on any 4g chinese phone with a 5inch screen.
also i would like it to have
*must have Quick charge. *(current phone doesnt fully charge over night only goes to 85-90% its usually dead by 8pm and i barely use it)
SIMs: 1 and up
CPU Cores: 4 cores and up
RAM: 2gig and up
Internal Storage: 16gig and up
Display 5 - 5.5 inches
Resolution 1080p and up
Camera: 12MP and up
Battery: 2500mAh and up
Memory Card Slot
Decent range of covers available for the phone. 
*also otg would be handy.*


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Aug 13, 2015)

@GrimEire get yourself a K3 Note, I had it and rooted + Nova launcher and there was no lags whatsoever


----------



## GrimEire (Aug 13, 2015)

LoneWolfSK said:


> @GrimEire get yourself a K3 Note, I had it and rooted + Nova launcher and there was no lags whatsoever

Click to collapse



just about to buy it. but does it have quick charge?. i cant find it mentioned on the aliexpress listing?

btw why did u get rid of it?

thanks


----------



## the.taz911 (Aug 13, 2015)

*I need help buying 2 phones*

Hello,

I would like to buy 2 phones.
1. This phone will be used by my mother.It will be a business phone(photos,email,calls).She will talk *alot* on it. It must have a decent camera and a decent battery life .
2.This will be my phone. My last phone was Samsung galaxy trend plus.After 6 mounths  facebook app takes 2 min to start  I need a phone that is good optimized and the hardware won;t wear down in few mounths.I will use it for *music* websurf photos and some light games maybe. I would like a good(decent) display 
I must choose these phones between all phones from here

http://www.rcs-rds.ro/telefoane-mobile

I don;t have a fixed budget... but I don't want to buy something more than I need.

Thank you in advance

Marius


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Aug 13, 2015)

GrimEire said:


> just about to buy it. but does it have quick charge?. i cant find it mentioned on the aliexpress listing?
> 
> btw why did u get rid of it?
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse




Standard 1 amp charger, not too quick when charging but it's ok over night. I sold it and now I'm looking for a $250 Oneplus one


----------



## Falster (Aug 14, 2015)

the.taz911 said:


> 1. This phone will be used by my mother.It will be a business phone(photos,email,calls).She will talk *alot* on it. It must have a decent camera and a decent battery life .
> 2.This will be my phone. My last phone was Samsung galaxy trend plus.After 6 mounths  facebook app takes 2 min to start  I need a phone that is good optimized and the hardware won;t wear down in few mounths.I will use it for *music* websurf photos and some light games maybe. I would like a good(decent) display
> I must choose these phones between all phones from here

Click to collapse



 I would suggest this phones in the given order:
1. http://www.rcs-rds.ro/telefoane-mobile/telefon?model=Huawei+P8&pachet=digi_mobil_optim_nelimitat
Good battery, 3GB Ram, not too big, good camera with OIS, only a few month old
2. http://www.rcs-rds.ro/telefoane-mob...M8+Dual+SIM&pachet=digi_mobil_optim_nelimitat
Last year hardware but sill good to go. Camera ony 4MP wich is not the best you can get. Nice build quality and good speakers.
3. http://www.rcs-rds.ro/telefoane-mob...X2+Soul+Pro&pachet=digi_mobil_optim_nelimitat
I don´t know nuch about it, but from the specs it seems ok
4. http://www.rcs-rds.ro/telefoane-mobile/telefon?model=Lenovo+P70&pachet=digi_mobil_optim_nelimitat
Big battery (4000mAh) in combination with HD resolution should give a very good battery life.

Just some general points:
- battery should be ~3000mAh
- 5" display should have FHD resolution
- 2GB Ram minimum
- 16GB storage is enough for the OS, memory card recommanded


----------



## Radziuu (Aug 14, 2015)

Radziuu said:


> Hi, I'm thinking about changing my phone, which is LG Optimus G(E975). I found some devices interesting me but I'm not sure which should I choose.
> I don't play games, value high quality of performance and display, stability of ROM(want avoid getting stuck), good camera and memory card will be acceptable
> 
> -SGS S5
> ...

Click to collapse



What about this ?


----------



## abbsshikari (Aug 15, 2015)

*my limitations without gyroscpe in motion gaming*

Hello guys..
I need your help.I am about to buy a smartphone and m stuck between 2 choices.one has a gyroscope and the other doesn't. I Already know ii am pretty limited in the vr field but I want to know about motion gaming.like can I play racing games that use phone tilt for steering .or kordern combat . Or asphalt 8 or other games that use phone tilt  for control.will they do alrightt with just the accelerometer or do most of tthem requirequire a gyroscpe.I want to know because the other one with the gyroscope has kitkat and I want lolipop..thank you.the phones are lenovo a7000 and Infocus m530 just so u know


----------



## GrimEire (Aug 16, 2015)

GrimEire said:


> just about to buy it. but does it have quick charge?. i cant find it mentioned on the aliexpress listing?
> 
> btw why did u get rid of it?
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



it looks like a great phone but not having quick charge is really putting me off.

do u know of any other phone with similar spec and Rom stability that has quick charge.

thanks


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Aug 16, 2015)

There is a quickchargeable Lenovo p780 but it's stuck at 4.4 Kitkat


----------



## GrimEire (Aug 16, 2015)

LoneWolfSK said:


> There is a quickchargeable Lenovo p780 but it's stuck at 4.4 Kitkat

Click to collapse



seems very low spec and old. im going to just buy the lenovo K3 Note.

any suggestions where to buy or is aliexpress the best?

btw thanks for all the help


----------



## Dr Grato (Aug 16, 2015)

Nexus 5 second hand with damaged screen + screen cant turn on. What price it should be?

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 16, 2015)

Dr Grato said:


> Nexus 5 second hand with damaged screen + screen cant turn on. What price it should be?
> 
> Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



75 usd

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Dr Grato (Aug 16, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> 75 usd
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



Seriously? I would be more than great if it is. ???? 

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## meciu99 (Aug 16, 2015)

Hello 
So my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 died and I'm looking for other smartphone..

What next phone should have:
* 3GB ram & more
* 64GB storage or 32 GB storage + sd card slot
* min 5" screen
* dual sim
* average battery
* stock Android LP

I have ~300EUR to spend, maybe *ASUS ZenFone2 ZE551ML* will be good for me?


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Aug 16, 2015)

GrimEire said:


> seems very low spec and old. im going to just buy the lenovo K3 Note.
> 
> any suggestions where to buy or is aliexpress the best?
> 
> btw thanks for all the help

Click to collapse




Go for Aliexpress, write a small review when it arrives, and as for "thank you" there is a thank you button


----------



## Greydesk (Aug 16, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> My Suggestions:
> 
> Galaxy Note 4:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had been looking on Ebay but I just took a look on my local Kijiji, kinda like Craig's list, and there are several note 3's in my price-range. I might end up with one of those. Thanks again for the suggestions!

Rod


----------



## iocomxda (Aug 17, 2015)

*I'd like to move to..*

Hello guys!!
I have a Samsung Galaxy A3, actually.
I'd like to move to a HTC ONE M9+, how about it?
Someone who owns it could tell me how it is?
Thanks =)


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Aug 17, 2015)

Sell me the A3 and buy yourself a Note 3 or 4  forget about HTC, it can never match Samsung.


----------



## NOOK!E (Aug 17, 2015)

LoneWolfSK said:


> forget about HTC, it can never match Samsung.

Click to collapse



Can't say I agree with you there. Samsung has progessively made their devices more and more locked down and harder to gain root, and while their hardware and performance may be good, HTC's is often just as good (or sometimes better), not to mention HTC is _very_ open-sourced.


----------



## shdwphnx (Aug 17, 2015)

*Please help me find a really big phablet.*

Hello,

I am looking to replace my Sony Z Ultra with a larger device, and need some help finding a phablet that meets my needs.

My requirements are...
1. Must be able to make and receive voice calls on T-Mobile in the U.S.  (including calls to 911, which means VoIP/SIP will not work).
2. Must support LTE data on T-Mobile in the U.S.
3. Must have a screen size between 7.0 and 8.5 inches.
  4. Screen must be 1920x1080 or better resolution.
5. Must support MicroSD.
6. Processor must be equal to or better than a SnapDragon 800.

I know such devices exist outside the U.S., but I have thus far been unable to find any that work with the T-Mobile LTE bands here.

Any assistance locating such a device would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 17, 2015)

NOOK!E said:


> Can't say I agree with you there. Samsung has progessively made their devices more and more locked down and harder to gain root, and while their hardware and performance may be good, HTC's is often just as good (or sometimes better), not to mention HTC is _very_ open-sourced.

Click to collapse



I heard that HTC locks and encrypts their bootloader? And Samsung's have always been easy to root and unlock. Besides Samsung's hardware beats HTC any day.

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## zelendel (Aug 18, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> I heard that HTC locks and encrypts their bootloader? And Samsung's have always been easy to root and unlock. Besides Samsung's hardware beats HTC any day.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



Two words for you.  Knox and efuze


----------



## NOOK!E (Aug 18, 2015)

zelendel said:


> Two words for you.  Knox and efuze

Click to collapse



^^ This ^^


----------



## VoodooMonkeys (Aug 18, 2015)

--


----------



## Planterz (Aug 18, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> I heard that HTC locks and encrypts their bootloader? And Samsung's have always been easy to root and unlock.

Click to collapse



Sometimes, not always. A lot of the time it depends on the carriers. A Samsung from AT&T or Verizon will be very different than one from T-Mobile or an unlocked international version.


----------



## MK_infinitive (Aug 18, 2015)

I recently purchased a coolpad 8750 and it stopped working do I thought I should upgrade to a better phone and got an S5 and it is a clone so I was hoping you guys could suggest a mid ranged phone for me


----------



## kenth_kristoffer (Aug 18, 2015)

I have a choice of a Refurbished Note 3 N9005, or Note 3 N900S and the Asus Zenfone 2 4GB/64GB 551ml. All of them are about the same price range.

Which should I get?


----------



## jshamlet (Aug 18, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Sometimes, not always. A lot of the time it depends on the carriers. A Samsung from AT&T or Verizon will be very different than one from T-Mobile or an unlocked international version.

Click to collapse



Yes, but given that Verizon and AT&T represent the vast majority of smart phone customers in the US, and that several of the larger carriers in Europe are pulling the same shenanigans, that puts a massive crimp in the developer pool. Then, consider that even the unlocked versions still have Knox and eFuze, and you start to see that Samsung is trying their hardest to tell the developer community to sod off. 

I used to be a huge Samsung fan - I even still have my last Samsung feature phone (Flight 2), which I learned how to hack and add Java apps to (I turned it into a proto-smartphone) as well as my old Galaxy S2. Now I'm just hoping HTC doesn't fold, and if they do, that the Nexus line sticks around.


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Aug 18, 2015)

kenth_kristoffer said:


> I have a choice of a Refurbished Note 3 N9005, or Note 3 N900S and the Asus Zenfone 2 4GB/64GB 551ml. All of them are about the same price range.
> 
> 
> 
> Which should I get?

Click to collapse




Go for the first Note 3


----------



## kenth_kristoffer (Aug 19, 2015)

LoneWolfSK said:


> Go for the first Note 3

Click to collapse



Can I have your reasoning?


----------



## TheCezus (Aug 19, 2015)

Hey Guys , i need your help, i'm going to buy a new smartphone as my samsung s3 become so lagy , i really hesistate between note 4  and S6 
i use the phone mainly for browsing internet , watching youtube videos , reading books and play hearthstone and other small games. I like the new design of S6 but battery life is worrying me , also i heard that note 4 has some lags and problems with latest update, I need a device that can last me 3 years at least cause i rarely change phones, thanks in advance.


----------



## Dr Grato (Aug 19, 2015)

guys, between nexus 5, and meizu mx4, which one is better in overall? i dont care about the cost. juz between two this. @KidCarter93


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Planterz (Aug 19, 2015)

TheCezus said:


> Hey Guys , i need your help, i'm going to buy a new smartphone as my samsung s3 become so lagy , i really hesistate between note 4  and S6
> i use the phone mainly for browsing internet , watching youtube videos , reading books and play hearthstone and other small games. I like the new design of S6 but battery life is worrying me , also i heard that note 4 has some lags and problems with latest update, I need a device that can last me 3 years at least cause i rarely change phones, thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Battery life should worry you - not day-to-day use though, but lifetime longevity. If you expect a phone to last 3 years, you'll want something with a replaceable battery, be it instantly swappable or at least only require a few screws and some prying. Touchwiz lag can be tamed by turning off unused features. 

Maybe look at the LG G4. 64bit processor, removable battery, etc. Daily battery life might be average, but you can always get a spare.


----------



## Falster (Aug 19, 2015)

cort06 said:


> Hi, I was looking for the new phone. Now I have got Samsung galaxy s+, but it's time to change it. I was thinking about LG g2, but in Poland i can't get a new one from official distribution, it's too old. I don't know what to choose. My requirements are simple - something like LG g2, but maybe with microsd slot. What I should to buy?

Click to collapse



 Galaxy S4/S5, Xperia Z1/Z2, Honor 6, Huawei P7 or LG G3.

---------- Post added at 04:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:46 PM ----------




Dr Grato said:


> guys, between nexus 5, and meizu mx4, which one is better in overall? i dont care about the cost. juz between two this. @KidCarter93

Click to collapse



 Overall I would say MX4, because it has a way better camera (8MP vs 21MP) and a bigger battery (2300 vs 3100mAh). Performance should be quite the same. But Nexus 5 has a great community & many custom roms.


----------



## Dr Grato (Aug 19, 2015)

Falster said:


> Galaxy S4/S5, Xperia Z1/Z2, Honor 6, Huawei P7 or LG G3.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:46 PM ----------
> 
> Overall I would say MX4, because it has a way better camera (8MP vs 21MP) and a bigger battery (2300 vs 3100mAh). Performance should be quite the same. But Nexus 5 has a great community & many custom roms.

Click to collapse



thanx for the guide. i actuall got 200$ to spend. i love gaming, taking picture. i love to play around with my phone (flash rom,try tweak..). i dont like the size too big. 5-6 inch is good but im not that serious about the size though. so, maybe i posted here many time. but i think, this is the most detail post. haha. so, can u guys help me to figure it out? (prefer unlocked phone too  )


----------



## Planterz (Aug 21, 2015)

Dr Grato said:


> thanx for the guide. i actuall got 200$ to spend. i love gaming, taking picture. i love to play around with my phone (flash rom,try tweak..). i dont like the size too big. 5-6 inch is good but im not that serious about the size though. so, maybe i posted here many time. but i think, this is the most detail post. haha. so, can u guys help me to figure it out? (prefer unlocked phone too  )

Click to collapse



LG G2 is a better phone in nearly every respect than the Nexus 5 (the exception being the amount of development, although there's still a lot for the G2), and can be found in the US for $200. If you can find one there, I'd go with the G2. The processor/GPU will handle any game you can play on a phone, and the camera is excellent. Great battery life too.


----------



## class_of_punk25 (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm kinda stuck on choosing either the note 4 or the s6 I'll be going with T-Mobile so I don't have to pay the full price here's my needs I'm the type who has to have the latest and greatest which would be the s6 from what I heard I wished it was that simple but my drawbacks are the lack of removable storage and removable battery and the poor battery life I saw on different sites now I have only owned one galaxy note which was the first model i liked it but the battery was awful I had a galaxy s4 I loved it it was actually my favorite phone ive ever owned I'm also a heavy gamer and I use Skype a lot so camera quality should be decent too also the note is 32-bit cpu where as the s6 is 64-bit please any help would be appreciated


----------



## Planterz (Aug 21, 2015)

class_of_punk25 said:


> I'm kinda stuck on choosing either the note 4 or the s6 I'll be going with T-Mobile so I don't have to pay the full price here's my needs I'm the type who has to have the latest and greatest which would be the s6 from what I heard I wished it was that simple but my drawbacks are the lack of removable storage and removable battery and the poor battery life I saw on different sites now I have only owned one galaxy note which was the first model i liked it but the battery was awful I had a galaxy s4 I loved it it was actually my favorite phone ive ever owned I'm also a heavy gamer and I use Skype a lot so camera quality should be decent too also the note is 32-bit cpu where as the s6 is 64-bit please any help would be appreciated

Click to collapse



I'd go with the Note 4. I'm sorta considering one myself. I wanted (well, I still do) a Nexus 6, but didn't want to pay the full $700 through T-Mobile (even spread over 24 months) when Google is selling it for $150 less, but while waiting/hoping for T-Mobile to match the price, they've discontinued selling it (just the refurb'd 32gb one). Big, beautiful screen, loaded with features.

With the 64 bit processor, the S6 sounds like it's more "future proof", but it depends on how you look at it. The 2 biggest gripes of the S6 (and Note 5) are the lack of microSD and removable battery. Let's assume you're OK with no microSD card slot, and talk about the battery. A lithium battery degrades over time; after about 500 charge/discharge cycles, you'll have lost upwards of 20% of the battery's original capacity. It won't last you as long through the day, and the last 20-30% or so of your charge will "dump" a lot quicker than you expect it to. 500 charge cycles is a bit more than a year and a half, if you drain and charge it daily. Less if you're conservative, but Skyping and heavy gaming isn't conservative. A year or so down the road, and you'll notice some battery performance degradation. A new battery is $15-20.

The S6 (and Note 5 and their variants) are amazing devices, but IMO they're too much like iPhones, in the way that they're designed and marketed. Think of it like this: The Note 4 could be compared to a Chevy Tahoe. Big, utilitarian, will handle whatever you need it to, and if you take care of it, will last you a long time. Wereas the new Samsungs, with their sexy looks and unrepairability, are more like a Mercedes M Class. Something you lease for a short time before swapping it for something new long before it wears out. Kinda like the Jump program, I guess.

So if you want something that'll last a long time, both in terms of hardware/software capability and physical durability, the Note 4 is probably the best device on the market right now. It's a lot cheaper now, too, even through T-Mobile. And the big screen makes a huge difference when playing games. While I want something bigger than my OnePlus One, it feels positively huge when playing a game compared to my S4.

EDIT: I'll also add that "latest" doesn't always mean "greatest". Look at the Snapdragon 810, for example. Even the Exynos 7420 gets a bit overly toasty sometimes. The SD 805 has the power to do whatever you want it to, and for a long time.


----------



## class_of_punk25 (Aug 21, 2015)

Those were the exact reasons why I was skeptical about getting an s6 I love the ability to have that extra storage option even if I didn't need it it's better to have it and not need it then need it and not have it lol thanks so much this just made me even more sure of what Ima get cuz I was leaning more towards the note 4 so thanks a lot


----------



## kamikazeedriver (Aug 21, 2015)

I personally am trying to decide between a VZ s5 or a VZ s6 to put on straighttalk. 
Initially,  I was hands down on the s5 due to:
-Reportedly good battery life 
-micro SD card slot 
-replaceable battery 
-price 

After more research into it,  the s6 gained some points:
-Really gorgeous screen,  can't remember the res and pixel count but it was significant. 
-placement of the speaker on the bottom instead of the back
-Camera.   Though they are both 16 megapixel,  the s6 takes a much sharper picture 
-8 core processor? 

Still torn. 

Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Aug 21, 2015)

kamikazeedriver said:


> I personally am trying to decide between a VZ s5 or a VZ s6 to put on straighttalk.
> Initially,  I was hands down on the s5 due to:
> -Reportedly good battery life
> -micro SD card slot
> ...

Click to collapse



Tough choice. You're coming from an S3, which means you like to hang on to devices for a long time. Strike one major minus for the S6, with a non-removable battery, and one that's practically impossible to replace yourself even with the right tools. If you can't live with 32gb native storage, an S6 with 64gb or 128gb will cost you a significant amount more on an already expensive device. But the S6's camera is definitely better than the S5's (which is still pretty good), and the screen is unmatched. But there's nothing wrong with the S5's screen, plus the phone is waterproof, you get the removable battery, and microSD slot. The Snapdragon 801 is very competent, but will it be able to keep up 3 years yater? I think it will be on my OnePlus One, but its interface isn't remotely as heavy as Touchwiz, plus the S5 has only 2gb RAM. So I don't know if the S5 will still be hanging in there 3 years down the road, especially on a locked-bootloader device like the Verizon S5 where you can't load an AOSP based ROM to give it new life.

Like I said, tough choice. I'm guessing you're going with a Verizon device because of coverage/service. If you want freedom (root/ROMs), go with a T-Mobile one. The hardware of the S6 is definitely more future-proof, but there's the issue of the removable battery (see my post re: S6 vs Note 4 above) and physical longevity.

It's obvious you're a Samsung fan, but I would recommend seriously giving the LG G3 and G4 a look. Both have amazing cameras, great screens, microSD slots, and removable batteries. The G3 is a superior device than the S5 (apart form waterproofness), and the G4 has the 64bit processor. 2 years down the road, I think the G3 will still hold up, the G4 even better, while you'd be frustrated with lag with the S5, and pissed off at the degraded battery life of the S6 that you can't fix. 3 years down the road the G3 will likely have you looking at newer devices, but you won't have paid (relatively) much for it, the G4 might frustrate you if you're doing graphically intense games, the S5 will have you cursing and screaming, and the S6 will have a shattered glass back and horrible battery life, and the cost to repair it won't be justified over getting a new phone. I think the G3 will give you the most phone for your money over time.


----------



## kamikazeedriver (Aug 21, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Tough choice. You're coming from an S3, which means you like to hang on to devices for a long time. Strike one major minus for the S6, with a non-removable battery, and one that's practically impossible to replace yourself even with the right tools. If you can't live with 32gb native storage, an S6 with 64gb or 128gb will cost you a significant amount more on an already expensive device. But the S6's camera is definitely better than the S5's (which is still pretty good), and the screen is unmatched. But there's nothing wrong with the S5's screen, plus the phone is waterproof, you get the removable battery, and microSD slot. The Snapdragon 801 is very competent, but will it be able to keep up 3 years yater? I think it will be on my OnePlus One, but its interface isn't remotely as heavy as Touchwiz, plus the S5 has only 2gb RAM. So I don't know if the S5 will still be hanging in there 3 years down the road, especially on a locked-bootloader device like the Verizon S5 where you can't load an AOSP based ROM to give it new life.
> 
> Like I said, tough choice. I'm guessing you're going with a Verizon device because of coverage/service. If you want freedom (root/ROMs), go with a T-Mobile one. The hardware of the S6 is definitely more future-proof, but there's the issue of the removable battery (see my post re: S6 vs Note 4 above) and physical longevity.
> 
> It's obvious you're a Samsung fan, but I would recommend seriously giving the LG G3 and G4 a look. Both have amazing cameras, great screens, microSD slots, and removable batteries. The G3 is a superior device than the S5 (apart form waterproofness), and the G4 has the 64bit processor. 2 years down the road, I think the G3 will still hold up, the G4 even better, while you'd be frustrated with lag with the S5, and pissed off at the degraded battery life of the S6 that you can't fix. 3 years down the road the G3 will likely have you looking at newer devices, but you won't have paid (relatively) much for it, the G4 might frustrate you if you're doing graphically intense games, the S5 will have you cursing and screaming, and the S6 will have a shattered glass back and horrible battery life, and the cost to repair it won't be justified over getting a new phone. I think the G3 will give you the most phone for your money over time.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the informative response.  Yeah, a non removable battery could potentially be very bad should anything happen to the battery.  I'm still using the same battery that came with this S3, but I like the fact that i can always replace it if need be.  I like options.  That's why I'm on android to begin with.   It's also what I have most against the S6.  It has left a formula that has been proven good, and went that path of an iphone by removing microSD and battery etc.  
As far as the camera and screen, I try to tell myself an S5 will still be an upgrade for me, coming from an S3 so I shouldn't stay too focused on the screen or camera being inferior to the S6, but I'm also the type that likes to hold on to something for as long as I can, so when I do decide to get one, I usually pick one from the top shelf if I can. 
I'm a little fixed on Verizon's because of coverage.  My S3 is StraightTalk branded, but runs off Sprint towers.  The service is acceptable, but there are many places I go where I have a weak signal, or none at all and after awhile, you get tired of it.  My home is one place where I have a weak signal (even with AT&T).  Verizon is the only provider that actually covers my home well, as well as all the other places I end up.
The Straighttalk branded S5 also runs on Verizon towers, but one thing I have against Straighttalk is they don't release any updates.  So what you buy, is what you're stuck with.  Plus, their branded version of the s5 only released a few months ago, and is $530.  I can get a Verizon S5 for about $250-$300, and use the BYOD kit.  I don't know if I'd get the OTA updates using a Verizon phone on StraightTalk, but I know I could find and download them and update it via my PC.  
Didn't know the Verizon S5 had a locked bootloader.  I haven't gotten around into loading custom roms, though I have looked into it, just have not followed through.  Still, I like knowing that I can though. 
As far as LG, I did have an Optimus G (E920?), AT&T branded running on StraightTalk for about 2 weeks.  I love LG displays, so I figured I'd give their phones a chance.  The downside to that phone was it was made of glass on both sides, much like this new S6.  That made it very slippery, and well, after 2 weeks and having already shattered the rear glass, I dropped it and shattered the front glass.  The screen works fine, just does not accept any touch input, which pretty much makes it useless.  I actually still have that phone and am about to order a replacement glass to fix it, but not to fix it for my use, but rather fix it and give it a neice or nephew to play with.   In a pinch, I caught a good deal on an S3.  Desite having inferior specs to the Optimus G, I loved how the S3 did everything.  Everything made sense to me, how it interacted etc.  That was when I became a Samsung Phone fan.  

Thanks again for your valuable input.


----------



## jshamlet (Aug 21, 2015)

If you are aiming for longevity, and you want to stay up to date, choose a phone based on whether or not there is a bootloader unlock available (or equivalent), and that there is an active dev community. It's as simple as that, and why I chose the phones I have.

I used to use a Samsung Galaxy S2, and that turned out to be a great move, because it is now running a _newer_ version of Lollipop than my current daily driver, the HTC One M8. In turn, I chose the One M8 because it had an S-off/BL unlock solution, which practically turns it into a Nexus device (in terms of being able to update things), and loaded the unbranded Developer Edition stock ROM. The only thing that makes me nervous is the non-replaceable battery.  Otherwise, I fully expect it to have unofficial support long after HTC abandons it.

You do sometimes have to give up a few things if you are looking to keep your phone past the usual 18-24 month replacement cycles, and you have to study a bit longer, but it's doable.


----------



## only-one (Aug 22, 2015)

Ok I'm back on the hunt for a new tablet.  I would like something  that has good battery life, good resolution, expandable memory. It will be used for playing games and going on the internet.  I won't say heavy usage (btw heavy and avg for the most part)


----------



## class_of_punk25 (Aug 22, 2015)

My buddy ended up selling me his note 4 so I got it sooner then I thought I got it for $400 so knowing that it's 2 weeks old since he got it exchanged for another I couldn't have got a better deal lol thanks for your advices and I'm very happy 
Edit: is lollipop coming to the tmobile note 4? Thanks 
Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## anarm (Aug 23, 2015)

im searching device with good battery life, good resolution, expandable memory, big ram, nice camera


----------



## djstammo (Aug 23, 2015)

*Best camera phone*

Hi all

Atm I’m using HTC M8 and I learned to do very nice photos with this not so good 4MPx camera. It really do amazing photos at night or day when you know how to configure. Also I like the sound of recorded video, as I work in nightclub for me it’s very important to record sound without distortion.

So question would be: what is best cameraphone for today (near future)?
Main points are:
– best photo capture quality day and night time (OIS must be)
– good recording quality
– good sound recording and cancellation 
– over 3GB RAM
– at least 32GB ROM or 16GB+microSD support
– 5-5,5″ screen ~300ppi or more (not amoled, need true colors for photo viewing)
– metal or carbon frame (because in parties sometimes phone can be dropped)
– Fingerprint scanner can be but not must. Android OS or Windows. Must be screen protection (gorilla glass, dragon trail, sapphire or ect.), dual led flash or xenon.
– ~3000mAh battery or more

For today LG G4 and Samsung S6 have best cameras, but they are too expensive. What’s your thoughts about alternatives, One+2, Meizu M2 Note, Xiaomi Redmi 2, Bluboo Xtouch, Meizu MX4 and ect.? Maybe I don’t know some brands and phones that you can suggest me?

Thank you


----------



## Hannah Stern (Aug 23, 2015)

kenth_kristoffer said:


> I have a choice of a Refurbished Note 3 N9005, or Note 3 N900S and the Asus Zenfone 2 4GB/64GB 551ml. All of them are about the same price range.
> 
> Which should I get?

Click to collapse



The N9005 is the best choice.
4K Videos
Most Features
[email protected]
All Gimmicks
S-Pen
I've also got one. 

---------- Post added at 10:31 ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 ----------




anarm said:


> im searching device with good battery life, good resolution, expandable memory, big ram, nice camera

Click to collapse



If it's not too Expensive, take a look at the LG G4. It's got everything that you mentioned.


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 23, 2015)

djstammo said:


> Hi all
> 
> Atm I’m using HTC M8 and I learned to do very nice photos with this not so good 4MPx camera. It really do amazing photos at night or day when you know how to configure. Also I like the sound of recorded video, as I work in nightclub for me it’s very important to record sound without distortion.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The s6 has an amoled fyi

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## DarkLink42809 (Aug 23, 2015)

*My next phone*

Hey everyone long time follower of this page first time poster. I am writing this to ask you about what I should get for my next phone.  I have been a long time Android and Samsung Galaxy fan since the original. They have always been great phones imo and was excited to hear about the s6 (on the s4 right now and I'm way over due for a upgrade).  Some of the main things I love about the Galaxy series (removeable battery and micro SD card storage) have been taken out and that's a huge bummer to me.  I am debating if I should look pass it or if I should look into another phone because not having thoes two things is as bad as I am woried about.  If I won't miss either one of thoes things then what do you recommend the s6 the s6 edge +  or have been looking into the notes and the note five looks good as well.  I am looking for a good phone with a solid battery life, fast, and of couse some nice extras. I have long work days so if I can't have two batteries would like a phone that can stay with me.  Any and all suggestions appreciated. thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## pauliusval99 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hello,
I'm looking to buy a new phone, but I have some non-standard requirements for it.
First of all, I absolutely hate how giant the flagman phones have become lately... I'm looking for something that can be used with single hand easily, so probably a sub-4.5" screen is needed.
However, low-end devices do not satisfy my need, as I want my phone to be completely lag-free. That means at least 1GB RAM and a quad-core processor for most phones - taking into account how much bloatware they put in nowadays. I have used a HTC Sensation with Kitkat and newest Sense at the time (with Blinkfeed, so I think it was v5) and it had absolutely zero lag with 700-ish MB RAM. I would gladly use this device today if it weren't broken... On the other hand, my Samsung Galaxy S4 constantly lags with 2GB RAM and at least 4 times better processor. So don't suggest Samsungs, I don't want their Crapware®.
Another thing I want is at least one hardware button. I mean real hardware button, not a capacitive one. I live in North Europe and winters are VERY cold here (-30°C at times). So I wear very fat gloves during the cold season, and I want to have the ability to answer and reject calls without taking them off. With SGS4 I could do that by pressing the home button to answer or power button to reject a call. I'd prefer to have this ability without root, as I feel like keeping my warranty for at least a couple of months.
And last but not least, please don't offer chinese crap like Prestigio or GoClever. Yes, they're cheap, but they lag all the time no matter what hardware they have, and the build quality is non-existant. My phone needs to be durable and the battery sufficient for a couple of days.
Oh, and I forgot to tell that the phone needs to be carrier-free. Here where I live, the US UK, etc. carriers don't exist, so if a phone is locked to one of them, it just won't work.


----------



## Hannah Stern (Aug 24, 2015)

pauliusval99 said:


> Hello,
> I'm looking to buy a new phone, but I have some non-standard requirements for it.
> First of all, I absolutely hate how giant the flagman phones have become lately... I'm looking for something that can be used with single hand easily, so probably a sub-4.5" screen is needed.
> However, low-end devices do not satisfy my need, as I want my phone to be completely lag-free. That means at least 1GB RAM and a quad-core processor for most phones - taking into account how much bloatware they put in nowadays. I have used a HTC Sensation with Kitkat and newest Sense at the time (with Blinkfeed, so I think it was v5) and it had absolutely zero lag with 700-ish MB RAM. I would gladly use this device today if it weren't broken... On the other hand, my Samsung Galaxy S4 constantly lags with 2GB RAM and at least 4 times better processor. So don't suggest Samsungs, I don't want their Crapware®.
> ...

Click to collapse



I will give you more suggestions later, but here are the first two ones, which came to my mind.

Sony Xperia Z3 Compact.
Advantages:

Robust
High Water Resistance
Physical Shutter Button: Focus, Shoot and Quick-Launch Camera
Very Bright Screen
4K Video Recording + [email protected] + [email protected] with Sound (See: http://forum.xda-developers.com/gen...hones-device-how-to-imo-t2998500#post58887440 )
Fast Processing Power + Graphics
Fits in one Hand
MicroSD
MHL-MicroHDMI
Disadvantages:

Non-Removable Battery
Only 720p-Screen (which is still OK.)
Bad Panorama Feature
Camera Auto: Only  8MP (Also HDR: 8 MP Max.)
No OIS


Here is the comparisson to Alpha, the second phone: http://forum.xda-developers.com/z3-...lpha-versus-sony-xperia-t2937852#post62483907


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## mr0roboto (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm currently using a Samsung Note 3, I like the removable battery, and SD card slot. Looking to upgrade, and I'm considering the Note 5, but I'm not too thrilled with the non-removable battery, and no SD card slot. Couple that with the 64GB max memory size at a premium price, and the S5 is looking like a disappointment. I looked at the Moto X pure as an alternative, still no removable battery (I think this is a dead feature nowadays), but at least there is an SD slot, and the cost is more acceptable. 

What are your thoughts on the Moto X Pure vs Note 5?

Thanks


----------



## GrimEire (Aug 24, 2015)

hey guys

Not sure if this question is OK as I'm not sure is it only android we can talk about here.

Basicly I'm looking for a windows tablet for programming in college with keyboard, stable os, Good battery. Expandable memory(SD card) and at least 10 inches in size.

Sorry if this is a no no question.

Thanks for any help


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 24, 2015)

GrimEire said:


> hey guys
> 
> Not sure if this question is OK as I'm not sure is it only android we can talk about here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not sure if you'd be interested but the surface 3 pros are pretty good

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## Onestay (Aug 24, 2015)

*Cant decide*

Hello guys. 
First of all I want to say sorry for my bad english.
I currently don´t have a phone (My old S4 mini died 3 weeks ago) and I can´t decide. I already had the S6 Edge but didn´t liked it and send it back. Now I need a new one. I wan´t something High-End so my decision is between the LG G4, the Motorola X Style and the Nexus 6. But since I love stock Android I preferably want a Nexus. I´ve been also looking forward to get the new Nexus 5 which is coming out later this year. So my idea was to buy the old Nexus 5 and then when the new one is coming out to sell the old one on Ebay or something. 
So these are my two options:
1: Get High-End Smarthphone (LG G4, Moto X Style, Nexus 6(which I think is a little bit too big))
2:Get old Nexus 5 and sell it later for the new one

I hope you can help me decide.


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Aug 25, 2015)

Go for the high-end now, because Nexus 5 price will drop when you try to sell it and no (good) phones are being released until the end of the year.


----------



## Onestay (Aug 25, 2015)

LoneWolfSK said:


> Go for the high-end now, because Nexus 5 price will drop when you try to sell it and no (good) phones are being released until the end of the year.

Click to collapse



Okay. Thank you for your advice. My choice is the LG G4.


----------



## GrimEire (Aug 25, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Not sure if you'd be interested but the surface 3 pros are pretty good
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



the cheapest pro with a keyboard is nearly 1000. i dont wanna spend that much was looking for at the cheap Chinese tabs. but not sure if they are any good,


----------



## jim16127 (Aug 26, 2015)

stephb89 said:


> My next phone is going to be the S3!! I wish Samsung would stop making the phone bigger though...when I first got the S2 I got made fun of because how big it is although it's very thin...I don't see what's the point of going bigger...

Click to collapse



It's marketing...the happy medium will be found. There's already rumors that the next iPhone will be available in a 4 inch size again!


----------



## renaltosonylevi (Aug 26, 2015)

jim16127 said:


> It's marketing...the happy medium will be found. There's already rumors that the next iPhone will be available in a 4 inch size again!

Click to collapse



It is not just marketing, it is much simpler to engineer a powerful big phone than a small one. There is more room for batteries and surface area for heat dissipation.


----------



## abhi4328 (Aug 26, 2015)

*Moto X pure or Oneplus two*

Having a hard time deciding between Moto X pure and the Oneplus two. I own a Oneplus One but i am not interested in waiting for an invite to buy the OP2. Help me people! :crying:


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Aug 26, 2015)

Go for Moto X Pure then


----------



## djstammo (Aug 26, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> I will give you more suggestions later, but here are the first two ones, which came to my mind.
> 
> Sony Xperia Z3 Compact.
> Advantages:
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you Hannah Stern for your advice. Would be realy nice to hear another picks because these I'll skip for now.

Z3 compact is really VERY nice phone, in the past I was thinking about it. But now my needs are different from the past. Now I need bigger screen 5-5,5" and OIS would help me a lot.
Disadvantages you've mentioned, not all are disatvantages for me: I can live with non-removable battery (have a power bank), 720p-screen is the lowest for if it has more than 300ppi, I don't do panoramas, but the rest - yes, they are disatvantages.

Samsung Alpha have Amoled screen, I'm too tired with them. Amoled have too much saturated colors so I need true colors in photo preview. And my eyes are getting tiered of Amoled glowing, so just IPS.


----------



## jithinjj (Aug 27, 2015)

I am planning to buy a tablet for gaming, below 10,000 rs.
I saw xolo tegra note, its old device is it worth buying?? 

Sent from my WT19i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## muftiazan (Aug 27, 2015)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This thread is a continuation of this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am looking to buy a HTC M8. I have been using the Z3 Compact and the size goes well with my hands and I had a little problem using HTC One M7 before that. The M8's specs are perfect for me. I just want to know if the size is manage-able since the edges have been rounded and everything has been made curvy. Is it easier to handle than the M7?


----------



## derelektrischemoench (Aug 28, 2015)

Hey guys,

I am currently looking for a replacement for my LG G2. Although it has served me well the last two years I think it might be time for a new one, mainly because I miss the convenience of an unlocked bootloader and also kernel development for Android L on the G2 seems to be a little scarce.

So I need a new phone, which is available in Germany, doesn't cost more than 450 €, has an unlockable bootloader, has a good selection of custom roms and kernels, decent battery life and isn't as huge as the Nexus 6 (I've pondered buying this for quite a while now but the 6 inch screen is a total overkill imho). I think the only one that comes close to meeting these requirements are perhaps the Moto X 2nd gen and maybe the oneplus two which will probably never be available in Germany for a decent price, just like its predecessor.

So my point is: Are there any other devices that I missed out on and what are the pros and cons of the ones I mentioned above?
Help would be much appreciated.

Greetings from Germany
Derelektrischemoench


----------



## Nitin maan (Aug 28, 2015)

I want to suggest you don't go as brand boy these days people have to compromised with brands I guess you find a phone that's have andrino GPU and have quad core snap dragon process and that's phone why not be a issues in future never buy Mali GPU with octa core or you will be regret about it if u looking for phone that's have no lag issue and gaming performance is beast in it  and not too costly try to look for Samsung E5 

Thanks

???? Nitin Maan


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Aug 28, 2015)

Please tell me which one is the best of these phones:

Xiaomi Redmi 2
Gionee E7 mini
THL 4000

Thank you


----------



## Hannah Stern (Aug 28, 2015)

LoneWolfSK said:


> Please tell me which one is the best of these phones:
> 
> Xiaomi Redmi 2
> Gionee E7 mini
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, which features are more important for you?
What should be there on the phone?

It's hard to compare an S6 with a Z3 or a M9.
Or S4-Z1-M7 is also hard to compare.
You can't compare a Note with an S so easily. You can, but it's not that easy.


They've got their own advantages and disdavantages. Xperia? Physical Shutter


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Aug 29, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> Well, which features are more important for you?
> 
> What should be there on the phone?

Click to collapse




Lollipop, camera, battery


----------



## only-one (Aug 29, 2015)

What tablet do you recommend?  We had a the Tab A, it was alright, would like better resolution, decent camera, good for games.  It will be used primarily for Internet, videos (Netflix mainly), and games like boom beach.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Dassem_ultor (Aug 29, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> Well, which features are more important for you?
> What should be there on the phone?
> 
> It's hard to compare an S6 with a Z3 or a M9.
> ...

Click to collapse



I am pretty sure that Gionee is best amongst those three.


----------



## Gliwusss (Aug 30, 2015)

I have a Question - which phone from this list should I choose?
For me important is good performancce, battery life, possible customization (root, custom rom, kertel with oc and uc etc), so development for that model.

List of Phones:
-*Sony Xperia E3*
-*Sony Xperia E4g*
-Allview Viper i4G
-LG Leon
-HTC Desire 320
-LG F60
-LG Leon 4G LTE
-LG L Fino
-myPhone Cube
-Huawei Ascend G620s
-LG Spirit 4G LTE
-Alcatel One Touch Pop C9

Thanks for Your help...


----------



## nifty_mats (Aug 30, 2015)

Gliwusss said:


> I have a Question - which phone from this list should I choose?
> For me important is good performancce, battery life, possible customization (root, custom rom, kertel with oc and uc etc), so development for that model.
> 
> List of Phones:
> ...

Click to collapse





LoneWolfSK said:


> Please tell me which one is the best of these phones:
> 
> Xiaomi Redmi 2
> Gionee E7 mini
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude I just bought Coolpad Dazen 1 from Snapdeal for my father after thorough research. Amazing phone with 2gb ram, 4g lte, SD 410 64-bit, super smooth performance and awesome battery backup at just Rs.5,999/-. I think it's the best phone under Rs.8k right now.

Earlier, I also looked at all these similar choices- Redmi 2, Sony E4g, but they all have 1gb ram and smaller screen sizes. You can't go wrong with the Coolpad Dazen 1.

Sent from my Sony Z1 using Tapatalk

Sent from my Sony Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gliwusss (Aug 30, 2015)

I can't buy it with delivery to my country... I'm from Poland.
So I renew my question, which of phones from list in quote in upper post will be the best?
EDIT:// Or could you recommend me another phone which I will be able to "tune up" in similar price?


----------



## nemacx (Aug 30, 2015)

*LG G4 or Galaxy S6 (maybe OnePlus Two (disappointing "upgrade"))*

Hello everyone.

I have a dilemma between these two phones, the Galaxy S6 and the LG G4. I'm (must say!) a proud owner of the OnePlus One, but also in the market of trying something new.
Now, I have been thinking about buying the OnePlus Two, but, since the G4, S6 and the 1+2 are priced the same in my country, I quickly took it out of the equation. 
Being a "power user", if I must say, I do a lot of multitasking, but I expect from my phone to take a nice picture here and there. I've been reading a lot about these two phones, watching speed, camera, reliability comparisons, and these are my conclusions thus far: 
- LG G4 has the removable backing, SD card expansion, and a better camera (just a smudge better, but still). The overall performance of the 808 surprised me and, all in all, is faster in multitasking and day to day use, or is it?
- Samsung S6 is a sharper looking smartphone, more features and horsepower under the bonnet, incredible wireless charging, but there's TouchWiz.. I have been reading of throttling of the Exynos and incredibly poor RAM management, and they all seem to be legit, or are they?

With Exynos, Samsung closed the way for us making a good AOSP ROM for the S6 (if I understand correctly), but I'm not someone who sticks to one ROM forever, and the RAM management, I tend to keep all of my apps opened and multitask a lot between social media, YouTube etc. (it's been a breeze on OPO), and I'm really not impressed by the performance of the S6, but I don't really know if I should rely on Samsung's software update to fix this (it's been around for ages) or just cut corners and get the G4, which is proving to be a faster in day-to-day use. 

Overall, I'm confused, so I ask for your advice. If anyone owns these two, any advice or recommendation would be nice, or if anyone recommends something else, I'm open for suggestions. I'm planning on getting one of these phones in the following month.


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 31, 2015)

nemacx said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I have a dilemma between these two phones, the Galaxy S6 and the LG G4. I'm (must say!) a proud owner of the OnePlus One, but also in the market of trying something new.
> Now, I have been thinking about buying the OnePlus Two, but, since the G4, S6 and the 1+2 are priced the same in my country, I quickly took it out of the equation.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd get the s6. One, I think it has a better camera. Two, it has slightly better performance. Three, I personally like touchwiz better than optimus. It has more features. It has a bad reputation because earlier versions weren't all that good. It have vastly improved since JB. Fourth, Samsung has a bigger community.

The g4 is good but I still would get the s6.

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## Facuu (Aug 31, 2015)

I wouldnt buy a samsung anymore. Tw is horrible, and they never release drivers for the devs to make the magic. There are better phones. G4 is a better phone

Enviado desde mi GT-I9100 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## djstammo (Aug 31, 2015)

What do you think about Motorola Moto X Play vs Huawei Honor 7 ?


----------



## TheArabianKnightMC (Aug 31, 2015)

Moto X Pure or LG G4?


----------



## BerryAl (Aug 31, 2015)

Hey guys.

Im looking for something with:
 - A large AMOLED/OLED display. (5.5-5.7")
- A good camera.
- Good performance.

I was thinking of getting a Note 4, since the SD Card, removable battery, etc appeal to me and the Note 5 looks to be crazy expensive and im buying off contract in the UK. Is this the best phone to buy for me? Or is there some other phone im missing? Also how easy would it be to root/remove touchwiz and get a note 4 up and running just as well as it should. I would likely be rooting anyway. Thanks.


----------



## djstammo (Aug 31, 2015)

TheArabianKnightMC said:


> Moto X Pure or LG G4?

Click to collapse



I would go for LG G4 just because of OIS, Moto doesn't have it.


----------



## pauliusval99 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> I will give you more suggestions later, but here are the first two ones, which came to my mind.
> 
> Sony Xperia Z3 Compact.
> Advantages:
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you  I was actually considering the Xperia Z1 or Z3 (don't see much difference here, honestly). And I don't want a Samsung again, because of my poor experience with the S4. I could never have thought a flagship device could ever lag like this and drain the battery in my eyes....


----------



## D-Wreck (Aug 31, 2015)

Note 4 is a great choice! A lot of people don't like TouchWiz but the expansion for storage and removable battery is a massive +

Sent from my SM-G928V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Hannah Stern (Aug 31, 2015)

djstammo said:


> I would go for LG G4 just because of OIS, Moto doesn't have it.

Click to collapse



 Yes, @TheArabianKnightMC , OIS-Cameras are Important for Phones!



pauliusval99 said:


> Thank you  I was actually considering the Xperia Z1 or Z3 (don't see much difference here, honestly). And I don't want a Samsung again, because of my poor experience with the S4. I could never have thought a flagship device could ever lag like this and drain the battery in my eyes....

Click to collapse



 I think, your poor experience is caused from Android 4.2.2 (Too buggy for the gimmicks) or 4.4.2 (Google-Caused Software Gaps and Lags), because the S4 has many features, is very fast and has a good battery runtime.

However, thank you very much for your answer.


----------



## pauliusval99 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> Yes, @TheArabianKnightMC , OIS-Cameras are Important for Phones!
> 
> I think, your poor experience is caused from Android 4.2.2 (Too buggy for the gimmicks) or 4.4.2 (Google-Caused Software Gaps and Lags), because the S4 has many features, is very fast and has a good battery runtime.
> 
> However, thank you very much for your answer.

Click to collapse



Can you then explain why installing a Crapwiz-free 4.4 ROM fixed all the lag and tripled the battery life? Not to mention I had all the "smart" features disabled in stock ROM, for the sake of comparison.
I don't want to be forced to break my warranty after a week, not again. I'd rather get something with decent stock firmware.


----------



## iKoolkid (Aug 31, 2015)

Should I get the s6 edge plus or wait for the s7? My current phone, the m8, has problems with the sim card tray and camera flex cable not being connected, so there's a chance it might be unusable for phone and messaging needs by the time the s7 comes out. 

Sent from my unknown using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## nemacx (Aug 31, 2015)

So, does the G4 overheat? What about day to day performance comparing it to, for example 1+2?


----------



## zelendel (Sep 1, 2015)

nemacx said:


> So, does the G4 overheat? What about day to day performance comparing it to, for example 1+2?

Click to collapse



To be honest the 1+2 isn't even on the same level as the g4. They compromised too much.


----------



## TheArabianKnightMC (Sep 1, 2015)

zelendel said:


> To be honest the 1+2 isn't even on the same level as the g4. They compromised too much.

Click to collapse



Who is "they"?


----------



## v7 (Sep 1, 2015)

TheArabianKnightMC said:


> Who is "they"?

Click to collapse



1+

Tapped from my ①+②=❸


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## gezafisch (Sep 1, 2015)

iKoolkid said:


> Should I get the s6 edge plus or wait for the s7? My current phone, the m8, has problems with the sim card tray and camera flex cable not being connected, so there's a chance it might be unusable for phone and messaging needs by the time the s7 comes out.
> 
> Sent from my unknown using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I would get the s6 after your phone has become unusable in your eyes, because the price will likely go down after a while.

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## €D. (Sep 1, 2015)

Is anyone interested in Project Ara?


----------



## Hannah Stern (Sep 1, 2015)

€D. said:


> Is anyone interested in Project Ara?

Click to collapse



Well, sure! I'd like to see it in the Tech Shop. That's quite interesting!


----------



## solquest3 (Sep 2, 2015)

*which smartphone not for games of photos*

Hello.

I need advices on which smartphone to buy for 200 euros (225 $) max.

I'm looking for something that is going to last (I have to change my HTC Sensation with ViperS Rom only beacuse I got its screen broken), I'm not interest in playing games on it and I won't use it a lot for taking photos.
I'd avoid Samsung devices (don't like them too much), and it's not that important if it gets android updates (I can change Rom for that).

I'd choose Asus Zenfone 2 ZE500CL with 16GB, but its 148 mm are too many for me (I'd stay within the 136 mm of the Samsung SIII Neo).
For what I've seen I find very interesting the Motorola Moto G 4G, the Alcatel One Touch Idol 3 4.7" (the dual sim, with 16GB) and the Xiaomi Redmi 2 Pro.

Any advices -on these or on other devices?

Thanks.

Luigi.


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Sep 2, 2015)

solquest3 said:


> Hello.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Lenovo K3 Note, LG G2, Huawei P8, Elephone P4000 with 4600 mAh battery or Mlais MX Base


----------



## Ahmad Tawfik (Sep 2, 2015)

Lenovo a6000 vs infinix zero 2 ?
In everything in detail


----------



## solquest3 (Sep 3, 2015)

LoneWolfSK said:


> Lenovo K3 Note, LG G2, Huawei P8, Elephone P4000 with 4600 mAh battery or Mlais MX Base

Click to collapse



Thanks, but:
- Lenovo K3 Note is too big: 152 mm
- LG G2 seems to be too expensive
- Huawei P8 is too big: 145 mm
- Elephone P4000 with 4600 mAh battery is too big: 143 mm
- Mlais MX Base is too big: 146 mm

I also found the 'old' LG optimus G that can be good for me...


----------



## Diuuk (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi guys, my budget is €350, im not sure if i should buy asus zenfone 2 551 ml or wait nexus 5 2015 release, what do you guys think?


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Sep 3, 2015)

solquest3 said:


> Thanks, but:
> 
> - Lenovo K3 Note is too big: 152 mm
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Go for Galaxy s4 or Xperia z2 then


----------



## androidhippie (Sep 3, 2015)

*Still looking...*

Hi all, I posted here a few weeks ago trying to find a new phone but I'm still stuck trying to find one. If any of you could think of a phone(s) that fall under my needed specs _(for a budget gaming phone)_ it would really help!
Things i'm looking for in my new phone:


Display: _Around_ 400+ _ppi_* 5"* Screen, Gorilla Glass_ or equiv'_
CPU / GPU: *Snapdragon 801* / Adreno 330
Memory: 2gb*+* RAM, 16gb / *+ SD card slot* 
Camera: 13MP _if possible_
Battery: 3000*+* mah

Budget: £150

Similar phones to this build I've looked at are the Xiaomi Mi 4, Lenovo k3 Note, Jiayu s3. Are these my only options? I'm a little hesitant to buy from Asian warehouses such as GearBest or AliExpress in case i get charged customs on top of my price and £150 really is the top end of my budget, the most promising I've found is the Xiaomi mi4 from AliExpress shipping with DHL comes to £307 for two phones, again from a Hong Kong seller. 

Any suggestions or advice more than welcome, really fed up of using my failing old Lumia! 
Thank you.


----------



## Hannah Stern (Sep 3, 2015)

androidhippie said:


> Hi all, I posted here a few weeks ago trying to find a new phone but I'm still stuck trying to find one. If any of you could think of a phone(s) that fall under my needed specs _(for a budget gaming phone)_ it would really help!
> Things i'm looking for in my new phone:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe 150 Punds are Insufficient, but the S5 is a rather good choice for you.
It#s just got 2800 mAh but everything else, that you want.

The Note 3 is too large and the S4 seems to be insufficient for you, but the S4 GT-i9506 is also very good!




S5:
432 ppi
16 MP Camera + 4K-Video
Waterproof
USB 3.0
2800 mAh (S4 = 2600 mAh)
2 GB RAM (Note 3 has 3 GB)
Please take a look at the GSMArena-Specifications for the S5, S5+ and S4 GT-i9506.


----------



## lovesetcpu (Sep 3, 2015)

I am looking for a tablet with official or unofficial Cyanogenmod 12.1 support where I can change the Logo inside the boot.img. I do not mean the bootanimation.zip. The goal is to be able to change all bootup Logos.
Resolution must be 1920x1080 or higher.

Thank you.


----------



## androidhippie (Sep 3, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> Maybe 150 Punds are Insufficient, but the S5 is a rather good choice for you.
> It#s just got 2800 mAh but everything else, that you want.
> 
> The Note 3 is too large and the S4 seems to be insufficient for you, but the S4 GT-i9506 is also very good!
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Hannah, unfortunately the Galaxy's are way out of budget for me _(another £100+)_ but thanks for the info anyway, i don't really have much wiggle room with the budget being £150 per phone, the specs i've listed are ideal and the closest phone to that i can see is the Xiaomi Mi4. The main turn-off for me with that phone is the potential customs tax on import from an Asian warehouse, if there's anything similar to that for the price it would be great, or an EU/UK seller but i doubt i'll be that lucky!


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Sep 3, 2015)

androidhippie said:


> Hi all, I posted here a few weeks ago trying to find a new phone but I'm still stuck trying to find one. If any of you could think of a phone(s) that fall under my needed specs _(for a budget gaming phone)_ it would really help!
> 
> Things i'm looking for in my new phone:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Xperia Z2, LG G2, or Z3 Compact if you manage to buy it for the price. Chinese phones: Redmi Note 2.


----------



## Falster (Sep 4, 2015)

androidhippie said:


> Hi all, I posted here a few weeks ago trying to find a new phone but I'm still stuck trying to find one. If any of you could think of a phone(s) that fall under my needed specs _(for a budget gaming phone)_ it would really help!
> Things i'm looking for in my new phone:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 Take a look at THL 5000. It fits with a lot of your wishes: 5" FHD Display, 2GB Ram, 13MP camera, 5000mAh battery, microSD, 8x2GHz CPU and the price should fit too (206€).

---------- Post added at 03:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:48 PM ----------




lovesetcpu said:


> I am looking for a tablet with official or unofficial Cyanogenmod 12.1 support where I can change the Logo inside the boot.img. I do not mean the bootanimation.zip. The goal is to be able to change all bootup Logos.
> Resolution must be 1920x1080 or higher. Thank you.

Click to collapse



 Maybe the LG G Pad 8.3 is an option for you. I have one and it´s running CM12.1 without problems, resolution is FHD.

---------- Post added at 04:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 PM ----------




solquest3 said:


> For what I've seen I find very interesting the Motorola Moto G 4G, the Alcatel One Touch Idol 3 4.7" (the dual sim, with 16GB) and the Xiaomi Redmi 2 Pro. Any advices -on these or on other devices?

Click to collapse



 Be careful. Most of that smaller devices do not have a proper custom rom support. I think Moto G 4G would be a good choise, since it has pure android and CM support. The hardware is not so good, but for common usage it should be ok. 

Best option would be a Sony Z1 compact, here in germany you can have it for 240€. Maybe a good used one?


----------



## androidhippie (Sep 4, 2015)

LoneWolfSK said:


> Xperia Z2, LG G2, or Z3 Compact if you manage to buy it for the price. Chinese phones: Redmi Note 2.

Click to collapse



Thanks @LoneWolfSK but these are all out of my price range as far as i can see!



Falster said:


> Take a look at THL 5000. It fits with a lot of your wishes: 5" FHD Display, 2GB Ram, 13MP camera, 5000mAh battery, microSD, 8x2GHz CPU and the price should fit too (206€).

Click to collapse



@Falster cheers for the suggestion mate, i had a look but not really feeling it for a few reasons, insane battery though! 

I think a big problem i seem to be having is I'm looking at £200-250 phones _(50-100 over budget!)_ so unless i find a really good deal it's not going to happen  Phone gaming on my budget doesn't look too promising!
One thing i am wondering about as it's guiding a lot of my decisions / picks are the differences between Snapdragon vs MediaTek, I've been told plenty of times to just go for Snapdragon, preferably 801+ for much better performance and less heating issues.

Does anyone know of a good hierarchy chart for CPU/GPU performance between Snapdragon and MediaTek so i can compare and see what rivals the 801 SOC for example? 
Any help / suggestions are appreciated, thanks again Lone & Falster, hopefully I'll find one or at least a good deal on the Xiaomi Mi4 from an EU seller!!


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Sep 4, 2015)

Mi4 is a lot more expensive than the Redmi Note 2 and Lenovo Note k3


----------



## solquest3 (Sep 4, 2015)

Falster said:


> Be careful. Most of that smaller devices do not have a proper custom rom support. I think Moto G 4G would be a good choise, since it has pure android and CM support. The hardware is not so good, but for common usage it should be ok.
> 
> Best option would be a Sony Z1 compact, here in germany you can have it for 240€. Maybe a good used one?

Click to collapse



I know, but I've seen there's already a kernel for alcatel and seems also Cyanogenmod team is working on a custom rom for it..
So I'll keep checking these updates for a little while, thinking that I was completely fine with my Htc Sensation with ViperS Rom (android 4.1.2) before I broke again the screen, so I don't need to change Rom so often if it works fine..
And maybe just xposed framework can be enough.

Thanks!


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Sep 5, 2015)

I need to buy a new/used phone with good specs and price tag of 50-100$. Main reqs are:
- CM support, lollipop upgradeable
- good battery
- 1 or more gb ram

Any help?


----------



## Falster (Sep 5, 2015)

---------- Post added at 04:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:32 PM ----------




LoneWolfSK said:


> I need to buy a new/used phone with good specs and price tag of 50-100$. Main reqs are:
> - CM support, lollipop upgradeable
> - good battery
> - 1 or more gb ram
> ...

Click to collapse



Moto E or G

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 PM ----------

@androidhippie: Best option for you is to look for used flagship phones from the last 2 years. LG G2, Sony Z1/Z2, Galaxy S4+, Moto X, Oneplus One, and so on. Snapdragon 800 is still a fast cpu and not far away from 801. Honor 6 is an option too, it has a strong cpu,  almost as good as 801. Look for a xiaomi Mi3 too. 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Sep 5, 2015)

Where did you find them with the prices up to 100$?


----------



## BSAB (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi all

Looking for a new tablet to replace my Nook HD+ (9 inch), mostly to read comics, as the 1GB of ram is not cutting it anymore, getting slower all the time even with latest CM.
Screen needs to be good quality and I would like it to be as large as possible.
Other people have said that the Samsung 12.2 tab is ideal sizewise, but that is waaaaaaay out of my price range, max I can spend is 200 euro.

Been looking at the Cube i7 Remix, 11.6 inch screen and within budget at around 170 euro from Gearbest.
Would love to know if anyone else has any other suggestions?

So, the tl:dr version:
 - Looking for Tablet
 - 10 inch or more
 - 2GB of RAM minimum
 - Ability to use Custom ROMS a plus
 - Price under 200 euro,

Thanks for any help!


----------



## CJ74753 (Sep 5, 2015)

*Just sold my S6, any suggestions on what to buy?*

Just sold my Verizon S6 due to too many things to list. I'm looking for a phone with a great battery, hopefully root-able, and a good camera. I've had the Note 4 and the S6 and after months of waiting for root I'm looking around. Do any of the phones on Verizon offer the ability to talk and browse the internet without the VOLTE?


----------



## Falster (Sep 5, 2015)

BSAB said:


> Hi all
> 
> Looking for a new tablet to replace my Nook HD+ (9 inch), mostly to read comics, as the 1GB of ram is not cutting it anymore, getting slower all the time even with latest CM.
> Screen needs to be good quality and I would like it to be as large as possible.
> ...

Click to collapse



I found that for you:
http://m.pricespy.ie/product/3243522

I would go for a used one. 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BSAB (Sep 6, 2015)

Falster said:


> I found that for you:
> http://m.pricespy.ie/product/3243522
> 
> I would go for a used one.
> ...

Click to collapse



Did not know that one!
Thanks!


----------



## djstammo (Sep 6, 2015)

CJ74753 said:


> Just sold my Verizon S6 due to too many things to list. I'm looking for a phone with a great battery, hopefully root-able, and a good camera. I've had the Note 4 and the S6 and after months of waiting for root I'm looking around. Do any of the phones on Verizon offer the ability to talk and browse the internet without the VOLTE?

Click to collapse



Why you sold Note4 and S6? They have very good cameras. And if you need good battery you should think about S6 Active from AT&T. The same camera and power as it's in S6 just with juicy battery (unfortunately no fingerprint scanner).


----------



## CJ74753 (Sep 6, 2015)

djstammo said:


> Why you sold Note4 and S6? They have very good cameras. And if you need good battery you should think about S6 Active from AT&T. The same camera and power as it's in S6 just with juicy battery (unfortunately no fingerprint scanner).

Click to collapse



Neither the Note 4 or the S6 I owned had the ability for permanent root. My Note 4 had temporary root and my S6 came with OF1 firmware so root was not possible. I'm looking at possibly getting a Nexus 6.


----------



## gezafisch (Sep 6, 2015)

BSAB said:


> Did not know that one!
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Also, I've heard some unsavory things about gearbest so I would try to avoid buying from them.

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## Falster (Sep 6, 2015)

CJ74753 said:


> Neither the Note 4 or the S6 I owned had the ability for permanent root. My Note 4 had temporary root and my S6 came with OF1 firmware so root was not possible. I'm looking at possibly getting a Nexus 6.

Click to collapse



How about LG G4? Best camera right now, nice hardware and root should be possible too. 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## @di (Sep 7, 2015)

Falster said:


> How about LG G4? Best camera right now, nice hardware and root should be possible too.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



See many device can have best camera, but it is the software that makes use of the good camera and makes it best. LG camera is good but if you see the OVERALL SOFTWARE its laggy and doesnt look very classy....

I believe in any device software and camera goes hand in hand.... good camera is less usefull without a good and intelligent software.


----------



## Kolemjdouci158 (Sep 7, 2015)

*Budget phone*

Hello XDA,

Iam little confused of choice my new phone. I have* 120 eur *for it.

My ideal choice is Redmi 2, but I am little afraid to buy in china or in untrusted reseller. I am from EU. Czech Republic.  (but if it best way i buy somewhere)

I like compact size like 4.5 inches, IPS with Led notification and good simple design.
(dual sim is little little plus) and Android.

I dont care about speed, LTE, camera. I use for comunication and gps (sport).


*Thanks for your advice *


----------



## madjock62 (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm looking for some recommendations on a new phone, my last (Blu Tank 4.5) turned out to be not as waterproof as the marketing suggested and the one prior to that (random Chinese non-brand) did not like falling off my rugged (not) bike mount.

After many days of contradictory and misleading descriptions on various sites around the web I am doubtful of finding what I want and you guys are my last hope... 

So my must haves are:
1. IP68
2. Gorilla Glass
3. Dual SIM
4. Unlocked (preferably rooted or root-able)
5. Quad band (or whatever the requirements are for world wide operation nowadays)
6. Micro-SD slot (only because it seems some don't have this)
7.  >= 4 inch screen
8.  GPS

Desirable:
9.  >= 1GB RAM, 8GB ROM (only based on seeming insufficiency in last phone)
10. Good battery life, replaceable (again only because it seems some aren't)
11.  Well supported on XDA


----------



## Hannah Stern (Sep 7, 2015)

madjock62 said:


> I'm looking for some recommendations on a new phone, my last (Blu Tank 4.5) turned out to be not as waterproof as the marketing suggested and the one prior to that (random Chinese non-brand) did not like falling off my rugged (not) bike mount.
> 
> After many days of contradictory and misleading descriptions on various sites around the web I am doubtful of finding what I want and you guys are my last hope...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for mentioning so many points.
If you're OK with the IP68-Phone Z3 or Z3 Compact, which has MicroSD but a non-removable battery, then it's the best thing i can recommend you.

The Galaxy S5, S5 Mini and S5+ should be also OK for you. Removable Battery but IP67


----------



## Ahmad Tawfik (Sep 7, 2015)

Lenovo a6000 vs infinix zero 2


----------



## madjock62 (Sep 7, 2015)

@ Hannah,  thanks for the suggestions, they all look nice but  seem to be missing the Gorilla Glass which is a must have for me...

---------- Post added at 10:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 PM ----------

@Ahmad Tawfik, again, these are nice phone but both seem to be missing either the Gorilla glass or IP68 which are my main two must haves...


----------



## ZanderD (Sep 8, 2015)

Are there any tablets out there other than the Nexus 7 that run on 5.0 GHz & are on the cheaper end of the scale? Prefer something 7inch but could be persuaded. Budget is around $300.00 US.


----------



## js91872 (Sep 8, 2015)

*Asus Pegasus 2 Plus Price and Launch Date in India*

Does anybody knows the official launch date of Asus Pegasus 2 Plus in India and what will be the price.

Thanks a lot for your response.


----------



## djstammo (Sep 8, 2015)

madjock62 said:


> @ Hannah,  thanks for the suggestions, they all look nice but  seem to be missing the Gorilla Glass which is a must have for me...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 PM ----------
> 
> @Ahmad Tawfik, again, these are nice phone but both seem to be missing either the Gorilla glass or IP68 which are my main two must haves...

Click to collapse



They have different protection, it's called Dragontrail, so no worry, screen is protected.


----------



## tenaciousj (Sep 8, 2015)

Looking for suggestion for new Sprint phone. Currently have a Note 4 and pretty fed up with the terrible reception. I like almost everything about it expect that.

What I'm wanting is...

5.2-5.7" screen
Decent camera
prefer removable battery
expandable storage
QC 2.0
Good reception of course.

Considering a LG G4 and Nexus 6. I know both new stuff in the works. Just wondering if I should wait it out for a month and see what happens? G4 seems to be decent priced for a new phone.


----------



## madjock62 (Sep 9, 2015)

@djstammo - thanks for the great tip, can't understand why manufacturers don't make the effort to say clearly how tough their glass is, I thought Gorilla Glass was the only option out there, I will be taking another look at these phones and maybe some others but a quick check back on Sony site for the Z3 and I can't find  any mention of it and there are some questions on XDA that suggests Sony use both? types on the Z3.....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## shiboby (Sep 9, 2015)

I need to decide between the LG G4 and the Oneplus 2 today. The shipping is so much in my country for the OP2, that the G4 is the same price. I really like the expandable memory and battery life of the G4, but the Oneplus has a great processor and lots of development. So I'm interested to know what you like and don't like about the G4. What should I know about the phone in considering it? There isn't much ROM or Kernel development from what I see here, how do you like what is available? How easy is it to root compared to Samsung, HTC, and Oneplus? How customizable is it? Can you simply OV/UC?  What esle should I know?


----------



## aatifaqua (Sep 9, 2015)

I'd go with One Plus 2.
Want to buy it for my dad but stuck in queue for invitation :3


----------



## shiboby (Sep 9, 2015)

aatifaqua said:


> I'd go with One Plus 2.
> Want to buy it for my dad but stuck in queue for invitation :3

Click to collapse



Any reason why? I really like the battery capacity and expandability (micro sd) of the G4

Sent from my D2303 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Sep 9, 2015)

Kolemjdouci158 said:


> Hello XDA,
> 
> Iam little confused of choice my new phone. I have* 120 eur *for it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Blackview Breeze


----------



## renaltosonylevi (Sep 9, 2015)

shiboby said:


> Any reason why? I really like the battery capacity and expandability (micro sd) of the G4
> 
> Sent from my D2303 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If it anything like my old LG g2 d802.
The factory software will drive you in to a deep depression and the development scene is a form of torture.
Locked bootloaders bodge solutions and endless things broken was just a way of life.
Then I got a one plus one and it was like night and day.
Taking the liberty of assuming that if you are participating on XDA,  bad ROMs and development will slowly kill you.
For me 64gb of storage and 3000+ ah battery is plenty.


----------



## djstammo (Sep 9, 2015)

madjock62 said:


> @djstammo - thanks for the great tip, can't understand why manufacturers don't make the effort to say clearly how tough their glass is, I thought Gorilla Glass was the only option out there, I will be taking another look at these phones and maybe some others but a quick check back on Sony site for the Z3 and I can't find  any mention of it and there are some questions on XDA that suggests Sony use both? types on the Z3.....

Click to collapse



Here is the link to Wiki about Dragontrail and on what phones it is used.

Some users say that Dragontrail is a bit soft than Gorilla Glass, that's why they suggest to use additional screen guard. I don't like protective cases and additional screen guards, but even with my HTC M8 Gorilla Glass is taking small scratches after long period of time and I truly use it safe not to get scratches. So now I recommend to use screen protective even with Gorilla Glass.


----------



## shiboby (Sep 9, 2015)

So I decided to go with the LG G4. It I found out where you could get the G4 or the Nexus 6 for 399euros (including shipping) in Germany, which is 20 euros cheaper than what the Oneplus Two costs (including shipping). If anyone else doesn't want to wait for a OP2 invite or just wants one of those phones for 399 euros, PM me and I'll send you the referral link.


----------



## deadshot42 (Sep 9, 2015)

Wondering if any of the new batch of Verizon phones (besides the obvious Nexus) is rootable, or if they've all been looked down.  Miss root from my old Droid Razr, wish I'd checked before I bought my MotoX.  I couldn't find any data on rootable Verizon phones past about March of this year when I did a Google search.


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Sep 10, 2015)

Verizon locks them down


----------



## androidhippie (Sep 10, 2015)

androidhippie said:


> Display: _Around_ 400+ _ppi_* 5"* Screen, Gorilla Glass_ or equiv'_
> CPU / GPU: *Snapdragon 801* / Adreno 330
> Memory: 2gb*+* RAM, 16gb / *+ SD card slot*
> Camera: 13MP _if possible_
> ...

Click to collapse



After looking for the following specs and going for an older a generation than i was originally looking at the best i can seem to find is the Xiaomi Mi3 Snapdragon 800 Quad-core 2.3GHz 2GB RAM 64GB ROM from ibuygou's EU Direct store for £149.82 _($229.99)_ would this be any good for gaming? Xioami as far as i can see support root under their warranty by offering a Developer Version of their original ROM which is great for me rooting, shame about no micro sd but 64gb isn't too bad! Does this seem like a good deal / best in budget for gaming + features i'm looking for? Thankfully offering it in their EU store means no hidden taxes for me (UK) :good:
Anyone had any experiences with that company too? good or bad!? Cheers


----------



## Stoukas7gr (Sep 10, 2015)

*Dillemma for a Tablet!*

Well now that i am in the right thread let me ask  I want to buy a Tablet pretty soon and i am amongst 2 of Samsung's Tab 4 T533 or Tab A T550. I need a Tablet which can be rooted for sure cause i'll need to install X Mod to this Tablet. So i think i saw that Tab A is already rootable (not sure though). From the other hand i think that Tab 4 is certainly better.. So you know anything about when Tab 4 will be rootable? Or should i just go for Tab A which is already rootable (i think).. Thanks for your time again guys and really hope to get an answer from you soon.


----------



## only-one (Sep 10, 2015)

Stoukas7gr said:


> Well now that i am in the right thread let me ask  I want to buy a Tablet pretty soon and i am amongst 2 of Samsung's Tab 4 T533 or Tab A T550. I need a Tablet which can be rooted for sure cause i'll need to install X Mod to this Tablet. So i think i saw that Tab A is already rootable (not sure though). From the other hand i think that Tab 4 is certainly better.. So you know anything about when Tab 4 will be rootable? Or should i just go for Tab A which is already rootable (i think).. Thanks for your time again guys and really hope to get an answer from you soon.

Click to collapse



The tab a has low resolution which may not be an issue for you but wanted to bring that up.


----------



## killatoyota4569 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hey guys whats up. So I need a new phone, My LCD cracked on my S5 so Need phone while I fix this one.

So I am pretty much stuck with ATT since I am the holder of account to the entire fam. And I know my parents dont wanna move and all.

And as I know now, the new ATT and verizon phones will be coming with Anti-Root built into the Know that disables your phones.

I was looking to get the Note 5.  Seems to be the best phone out VIA Specs. Compared to a few phones I compared it to.
But then I saw you cannot Root the Phone.

So with that said. What Phones do you guys recommend? 

Want:

-- 64gb HDD, 
-- 3gb or better Ram
-- 1.5gz Processor or better
-- removable storage if possible
-- Rootable


----------



## jayc137 (Sep 10, 2015)

androidhippie said:


> After looking for the following specs and going for an older a generation than i was originally looking at the best i can seem to find is the Xiaomi Mi3 Snapdragon 800 Quad-core 2.3GHz 2GB RAM 64GB ROM from ibuygou's EU Direct store for £149.82 _($229.99)_ would this be any good for gaming? Xioami as far as i can see support root under their warranty by offering a Developer Version of their original ROM which is great for me rooting, shame about no micro sd but 64gb isn't too bad! Does this seem like a good deal / best in budget for gaming + features i'm looking for? Thankfully offering it in their EU store means no hidden taxes for me (UK) :good:
> Anyone had any experiences with that company too? good or bad!? Cheers

Click to collapse



Mi3 is an excellent phone.


----------



## deadshot42 (Sep 10, 2015)

LoneWolfSK said:


> Verizon locks them down

Click to collapse



All of them? Boo.

I guess my next question then is what Verizon phones does FoxFi / PDANet still work on?  They're latest update gives a list of devices that work, but their list hasn't been updated since April. Wondering if it still works on devices running Android 5.x


----------



## pandron (Sep 10, 2015)

Does anyone know how well the new Samsung Gear 2 smartwatch interfaces with non Samsung phones?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jshamlet (Sep 11, 2015)

MehreenZafar said:


> I recently bough Samsung S3 I wonder whether this old phone still supports all applications or not.?

Click to collapse



There are third party Lollipop ROMs in the developer section, so yes, it fully supports current applications. It is, however, an older phone so graphically intensive games may not work so well. You don't state which variant you have, but you can use the device search to find the forum for your specific model.


----------



## jaswinprakash (Sep 12, 2015)

Developers plz help... I want to buy galaxy j7 I checked out all specs but now in a confusion... I found that the devices is running in both exynos and snapdragon processor . And recently found that exynos is in indian device j7 only. . Which device is best for all over performance full graphics texture support and high speed gaming performance include battery life and developments.. now I have s2 i9100 it has exynos 4210 processor which is in living development phone after 5 years.. i need a good suggestion which device can I buy  exynos or snapdragon? ? Plz must reply. .

Sent From My GT-i9100 Using tapatalk


----------



## zelendel (Sep 12, 2015)

The snap dragon will be more developed but that is even if you can unlock the bootloader.  Samsung has been locking their devices down hard core soon I will leave this statement. 


If you want a Samsung device then get used to stock TouchWiz or be willing to lose your warranty and lose gimmicks I mean features.


----------



## renaltosonylevi (Sep 12, 2015)

jshamlet said:


> There are third party Lollipop ROMs in the developer section, so yes, it fully supports current applications. It is, however, an older phone so graphically intensive games may not work so well. You don't state which variant you have, but you can use the device search to find the forum for your specific model.

Click to collapse



Just because there are lollipop ROMs in the development section doesn't guarantee a good result. Take the lg g2 for example. Yes there are lollipop cm based ROMs available (5.0.2 & 5.1.1) but you had better get used to disappointment. VoIP calling is broken (Skype,Viber,etc) and on 5.1.1 people are still trying to get double tap to wake to work and that is for the most popular international model.
It is best to have a good read of the threads to try and get a good idea of what is going on.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Mandeep148 (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm interested to buy note 5, but as a long time iPhone user, I only like to use smooth interface, I just hate lag, 
Is Android is still laggy? Is Android phone like note 5 software runs on stable 60 fps?
Please guide me, 
Also I apologize if I posted in wrong section.. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## zelendel (Sep 12, 2015)

Mandeep148 said:


> I'm interested to buy note 5, but as a long time iPhone user, I only like to use smooth interface, I just hate lag,
> Is Android is still laggy? Is Android phone like note 5 software runs on stable 60 fps?
> Please guide me,
> Also I apologize if I posted in wrong section..
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Stay with your iPhone.  Samsung software is still lags  and always will


----------



## Hannah Stern (Sep 13, 2015)

Mandeep148 said:


> I'm interested to buy note 5, but as a long time iPhone user, I only like to use smooth interface, I just hate lag,
> Is Android is still laggy? Is Android phone like note 5 software runs on stable 60 fps?
> Please guide me,
> Also I apologize if I posted in wrong section..
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Actually, the Note 5 does not lag. I tried it in a tech store, where you can try out the devices and the Note 5 was their newer devices.
Technically, the device is good, but it's not perfect,
See: http://forum.xda-developers.com/note5/help/disappointed-samsung-galaxy-note-5-t3183666


----------



## Egozy (Sep 14, 2015)

Hey all, I'm looking for a recommendation.
So far I had the samsung S3, and I was (somewhat) happy with it - the community was amazing and it was still being very actively developed, I loved toying around with it and it actually worked quite well. Until the screen decided it's about time to replace...
I'm looking for an android - it doesn't have to be top notch in quality or the latest, but I REALLY want an active community around it. I was mainly looking at the LG G3, HTC M8 and OnePlus One, but I'm really open to any suggestions (Except Samsung. Had it enough with them). I was merely browsing through their forums and only the OPO seems to be active, and even then - less than the s3 was.
My ideal phone, besides having good development and an active community, would not be huge in size (nexux6 was removed for that reason).

Thanks for suggestions!!


----------



## ipernexus (Sep 14, 2015)

Hello to all, lollipop on my note 3 was a disaster! I refer to GPS and WIFI, WIFI forget networks and the GPS does not find hardly ever the right position. So at this point I decided to change smartphone because I don't have free time and I have no intention of doing "modding". It must clearly be a smartphone than this, if I have to take something worse prefer to keep mine. The minimum requirements are: minimum display 5.2 ", expandable memory, minimum 3/4gb ram and a battery of at least 3000mah. The improvements compared to my current phone will be either: a better camera, a better GPS and a good display that you see very well in the sun.

PS: no iphone and no Smartphone that costing more than €400.


----------



## Planterz (Sep 14, 2015)

Egozy said:


> Hey all, I'm looking for a recommendation.
> So far I had the samsung S3, and I was (somewhat) happy with it - the community was amazing and it was still being very actively developed, I loved toying around with it and it actually worked quite well. Until the screen decided it's about time to replace...
> I'm looking for an android - it doesn't have to be top notch in quality or the latest, but I REALLY want an active community around it. I was mainly looking at the LG G3, HTC M8 and OnePlus One, but I'm really open to any suggestions (Except Samsung. Had it enough with them). I was merely browsing through their forums and only the OPO seems to be active, and even then - less than the s3 was.
> My ideal phone, besides having good development and an active community, would not be huge in size (nexux6 was removed for that reason).
> ...

Click to collapse



OnePlus One would be an excellent choice. I love mine. Great battery life, the 1080p screen is more than enough sharp with great color reproduction, very loud speaker, decent camera. In every way, it's basically a Nexus 5.5, just not commissioned by Google.  Rooting/flashing is as easy as can be, and you have the benefit of choosing from 4.4KK and 5.1LP ROMs (i've stuck with LiquidSmooth KK).

You may wish to wait for the new Nexuses to come out though. The Nexus 5X (made by LG) is looking very nice indeed (as is the Huawei, but that might be too big for you).


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Sep 14, 2015)

Egozy said:


> Hey all, I'm looking for a recommendation.
> So far I had the samsung S3, and I was (somewhat) happy with it - the community was amazing and it was still being very actively developed, I loved toying around with it and it actually worked quite well. Until the screen decided it's about time to replace...
> I'm looking for an android - it doesn't have to be top notch in quality or the latest, but I REALLY want an active community around it. I was mainly looking at the LG G3, HTC M8 and OnePlus One, but I'm really open to any suggestions (Except Samsung. Had it enough with them). I was merely browsing through their forums and only the OPO seems to be active, and even then - less than the s3 was.
> My ideal phone, besides having good development and an active community, would not be huge in size (nexux6 was removed for that reason).
> ...

Click to collapse



The Xperia Z2 is also a pretty good idea I guess (it is pretty much the same as the one plus one), although it may be a little more expensive in your country.


----------



## water color (Sep 15, 2015)

*Any suggestion ?*

Greetings, Pls suggest me some phones which have at least 2gb ram, minimum 8gb rom with an independent card slot(card slot not a must if rom is 16gb or more), dual sim with 3g on both sims, support gsm as well as cdma (800mhz, Ev-DO) on 1st sim slot, well built quality with descent gpu and camera. My HTC desire vc is dying and I need a phone urgently.


----------



## Biggben76 (Sep 15, 2015)

I was a long time galaxy note fan since note 2, 3 and 4 seemed like the best phone available until note 5 came out and messed ut all up. I am looking for a new phone, I am a power user, and like to root and customize my phones, i have a note 4 and am looking to replace my s4 with another phone,  I am looking for the highest end phone possible, and was looking at the xperia z5 premium or the xiaomi mi5, both seem top of the line phones is there any better phones or are these it? Maybe nexus 6, phones has to be minimum 5.2" quad hd or better 3000mah battery, fast charging. Opinions appreciated


----------



## Falster (Sep 15, 2015)

ipernexus said:


> Hello to all, lollipop on my note 3 was a disaster! I refer to GPS and WIFI, WIFI forget networks and the GPS does not find hardly ever the right position. So at this point I decided to change smartphone because I don't have free time and I have no intention of doing "modding". It must clearly be a smartphone than this, if I have to take something worse prefer to keep mine. The minimum requirements are: minimum display 5.2 ", expandable memory, minimum 3/4gb ram and a battery of at least 3000mah. The improvements compared to my current phone will be either: a better camera, a better GPS and a good display that you see very well in the sun.
> 
> PS: no iphone and no Smartphone that costing more than €400.

Click to collapse



Honor 6, Honor 7, Zenphone 2, Xperia Z2, Huawei G8, LG G3, LG G4 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## solareptus (Sep 16, 2015)

*need recommendation of a new Android phone, rootable, At&t.*

Hello everyone,

I come here to read posts about rooting phones and sometimes about different apps on the market and I finally decided to create an account to ask questions. 

I'm pretty sure this has been asked before, but I just don't have the time to read every thread, and I do apologize ahead of time. If you can provide a link to a specific thread or shoot me a private message to answer my question then that would be greatly appreciated.

As the title states, I'm in need of a new Android phone as my current phone (galaxy s3) is giving me too many problems due to the charging port unable to charge my phone.  I'm currently with At&t and given I've upgraded to the Galaxy Note 4 just recently, and had to return the phone because it was faulty (thank goodness for that since I just learned about knox and rooting conflicts). 

Because I'm with At&t, and the fact that Samsung had broken my heart with their latest devices given no removable battery, SD card slot and whatnot, I'm wondering if any of you know of an Android (not a fan of Apple at all) phone that is 100% rootable on the AT&T market today? Reason I requested for a rootable phone is because I still use apps (like Titanium backup) that require root. At this point, branding doesn't matter to me, but I do prefer to have a big phone. I plan to use the phone mostly for gaming / calling, with some casual emails and social media. I learned my lesson about not doing my research before deciding on a phone, yet my brain is pretty much too tired / lazy to learn of tech terms out there. If my S3 wasn't giving me so many problems, I would mind sticking to it, but because it's coming to a point where it's time to move on, I'll keep looking for that potential phone.

Thanks to anyone who is willing to help.


----------



## Planterz (Sep 16, 2015)

solareptus said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I come here to read posts about rooting phones and sometimes about different apps on the market and I finally decided to create an account to ask questions.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you're buying outright (not on a contract), get a device from T-Mobile or something unlocked. Most (all?) of the higher end T-Mobile devices not only support their own LTE bands, but AT&T's as well. As do devices like the Nexus 6 and Moto X's (and G's). The T-Mobile Note 4 is rootable and supports all of AT&T's bands.


----------



## solareptus (Sep 16, 2015)

Planterz said:


> If you're buying outright (not on a contract), get a device from T-Mobile or something unlocked. Most (all?) of the higher end T-Mobile devices not only support their own LTE bands, but AT&T's as well. As do devices like the Nexus 6 and Moto X's (and G's). The T-Mobile Note 4 is rootable and supports all of AT&T's bands.

Click to collapse



I ended up getting the iphone 6 plus on the next plan because buying outright was not an option for me at this time due to tight financial situation. Maybe I'll find an Android phone in the coming months to see if I can do a trade in value and work from there.  thanks for replying to me although my time was restricted.


----------



## SlanDev (Sep 16, 2015)

What do you think of the Innos D6000? 

- 6000mAh battery
- Snapdragon 615 (4x1.5 GHz + 4x1.0 GHz)
- 32GB + SD-Slot
- 3GB RAM
- 5.2"

Only ≈250$ / 220€

 Sent from my Wiko DARKMOON
CyanogenMod 12.1
I'm from Germany!


----------



## Hannah Stern (Sep 16, 2015)

Biggben76 said:


> I was a long time galaxy note fan since note 2, 3 and 4 seemed like the best phone available until note 5 came out and messed ut all up. I am looking for a new phone, I am a power user, and like to root and customize my phones, i have a note 4 and am looking to replace my s4 with another phone,  I am looking for the highest end phone possible, and was looking at the xperia z5 premium or the xiaomi mi5, both seem top of the line phones is there any better phones or are these it? Maybe nexus 6, phones has to be minimum 5.2" quad hd or better 3000mah battery, fast charging. Opinions appreciated

Click to collapse



I am a power user too and i am also highly disappointed about the changes of Samsung in 2015.
>>> http://forum.xda-developers.com/note5/help/disappointed-samsung-galaxy-note-5-t3183666/post62834101


----------



## Dr Roz Welle (Sep 16, 2015)

I have a verizon 290/pantech and it works with my voice/data sim with the software on computer. I got a dlink 510L that says will work with a 290, when i plug the 290/pantech in i check the router it says no internet. Is the problem the 290/needs software to run it. I have the 510L setup wrong, or do i need a tethering plan to do that? The dlink manual says i need a hotspot plan im not sure what that means does that mean tether? It works find plugged into computer. Alot of people talk about cradlepoint is their a reason i cant get dlink to work?


----------



## iowabucks (Sep 17, 2015)

I have a question that might be fairly simple. I am just a newb to the phone modding thing but it interests me. I had an older phone that I flashed Cyanagenmod to, and I loved it. But that's about as far as my experience goes.

Fastforward to now and I have a US Cellular Samsung S4 (SCH-R970) Lollipop 5.0.1, that has just passed the 2 year contract point. I wanted to put CM 11 or 12 on this phone but after 3 or 4 days worth of research I'm having a problem even finding a way to root this particular model and version. So I just did a factory reset to it as I was having slow email problems and blackscreens  after the last update. I wish I could just mod this phone but to get away from bloatware and just to be an easier root, I may just get a different phone.

So now I'm trying to figure out where to go from here. For the time being, this phone will suffice. But I want to go somewhere else to find a cheaper plan. I need to research all about unlocked phones, rooting, custom ROM's and kernals. My S4 was getting slow and using too much memory all the time. I want to get away from that.

I'm looking for an Android phone with at least a 5" screen, but I'm not sure I would want the bulkiness of a 6"+ sized screen. Gotta be able to fit in my pocket. I want no bloatware. an easily rooted phone. I probably wont be playing games but will be using the camera occationally. Speed, performance, good battery life, and an easily modded device is what i'm looking for. Social media and app friendly phone. The free WiFi hotspot after rooting sounds good. A good looking screen with 4K recording would be nice. Right now I am used to 16GB internal memory, 32GB removable. Don't want to go any smaller then that. Just looking for something to experiment with.

Can anybody give me at least a place to start looking? I haven't been checking any new phones out lately so I don't know what would be my best bet. The main things I am looking for is performace and ease in ability to root/flash custom Roms.

Thx. Jerry.


----------



## renaltosonylevi (Sep 17, 2015)

iowabucks said:


> I have a question that might be fairly simple. I am just a newb to the phone modding thing but it interests me. I had an older phone that I flashed Cyanagenmod to, and I loved it. But that's about as far as my experience goes.
> 
> Fastforward to now and I have a US Cellular Samsung S4 (SCH-R970) Lollipop 5.0.1, that has just passed the 2 year contract point. I wanted to put CM 11 or 12 on this phone but after 3 or 4 days worth of research I'm having a problem even finding a way to root this particular model and version. So I just did a factory reset to it as I was having slow email problems and blackscreens  after the last update. I wish I could just mod this phone but to get away from bloatware and just to be an easier root, I may just get a different phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are buying the phone or going on contract?
If you are purchasing a good starting point in your search is still the one plus one. But it may pay to wait and see what the new nexus 5 looks like.


----------



## Falster (Sep 17, 2015)

iowabucks said:


> I have a question that might be fairly simple. I am just a newb to the phone modding thing but it interests me. I had an older phone that I flashed Cyanagenmod to, and I loved it. But that's about as far as my experience goes.
> 
> Fastforward to now and I have a US Cellular Samsung S4 (SCH-R970) Lollipop 5.0.1, that has just passed the 2 year contract point. I wanted to put CM 11 or 12 on this phone but after 3 or 4 days worth of research I'm having a problem even finding a way to root this particular model and version. So I just did a factory reset to it as I was having slow email problems and blackscreens  after the last update. I wish I could just mod this phone but to get away from bloatware and just to be an easier root, I may just get a different phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Take a OnePlus One. Modding is simple, just like Nexus. It has a lot of roms and still a very good hardware. 64GB internal storage should be enough too. 4k recording is available. 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## iowabucks (Sep 17, 2015)

Definitely buying. 

Oneplus One or Nexus is what I also was see after I spent all night looking.

Can either of these do 60fps in video? or is it just the Iphones that can do that?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## sha91 (Sep 18, 2015)

What's your take on:
ASUS Zenfone 2 ZE551ML 4gb /32gb?

Sent from my HUAWEI G750-T20 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Dr Grato (Sep 18, 2015)

iowabucks said:


> I have a question that might be fairly simple. I am just a newb to the phone modding thing but it interests me. I had an older phone that I flashed Cyanagenmod to, and I loved it. But that's about as far as my experience goes.
> 
> Fastforward to now and I have a US Cellular Samsung S4 (SCH-R970) Lollipop 5.0.1, that has just passed the 2 year contract point. I wanted to put CM 11 or 12 on this phone but after 3 or 4 days worth of research I'm having a problem even finding a way to root this particular model and version. So I just did a factory reset to it as I was having slow email problems and blackscreens  after the last update. I wish I could just mod this phone but to get away from bloatware and just to be an easier root, I may just get a different phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, try to look LG G3

Sent from my Xperia L using Tapatalk


----------



## Fongj (Sep 18, 2015)

*Help what should i upgrade from note 3!!! >.<*

With so many phones on the market, im currently looking at the MOTO X PURE but i stay in Malaysia so gotta ask my friend to get it if i really wan it.. and also the Note 4 or 5 
Currently in a dilemma of what phone to get.

It doesnt necessarily be these 2 phones and im open to OPTIONS. 

Thanks for all your lovely feedbacks and opinions.


----------



## Agent_Sm1th (Sep 18, 2015)

Egozy said:


> Hey all, I'm looking for a recommendation.
> So far I had the samsung S3, and I was (somewhat) happy with it - the community was amazing and it was still being very actively developed, I loved toying around with it and it actually worked quite well. Until the screen decided it's about time to replace...
> I'm looking for an android - it doesn't have to be top notch in quality or the latest, but I REALLY want an active community around it. I was mainly looking at the LG G3, HTC M8 and OnePlus One, but I'm really open to any suggestions (Except Samsung. Had it enough with them). I was merely browsing through their forums and only the OPO seems to be active, and even then - less than the s3 was.
> My ideal phone, besides having good development and an active community, would not be huge in size (nexux6 was removed for that reason).
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi. I've just purchased for my girlfriend, a used Nexus 5 32gb, and I have to say its very quick and not full of bloatware. I used it for a week to make sure it was OK. I'm very tempted to get rid of my S4 flashed with gpe and purchase another Nexus 5.
Good luck with phone hunting.


----------



## Mandeep148 (Sep 18, 2015)

hi bros.
i sold my iphone 6, i have less patience xd , waiting for new device which have good resale value and smooth UI, note 5 is bit big and expensive because buying samsung expensive phone means wasting money, 20 percent price always down after month,  should i buy galaxy s6(s6 launched in india for 50k INR now price is below 38k lol, if we sell it after money it will sell in 25k xd)
i sold my 8 months old iphone 6 for 36k, bought for 50k,
anyways, please suggest me like bro, i need honest suggestions (


----------



## laivare (Sep 18, 2015)

Hello, I'm looking for an ideal device for me.

I want 4.5 - 5.5 screen, fast CPU, good quality camera and at least 2GB RAM. Moreover, I'm looking for good community support. Nexus 6 could be best choice, however it is too big for me. LG G4 looks great but there is no alternative ROMs...

//edit
Battery life is important too


----------



## Dr Roz Welle (Sep 18, 2015)

Do cradlepoints work with any usb modem/ smartphone with usb tehtering? I have a dlink that says itll do a pantech 290 but i cant get it working and tethering my phone to it with usb doesnt work either.


----------



## iowabucks (Sep 18, 2015)

iowabucks said:


> I have a question that might be fairly simple. I am just a newb to the phone modding thing but it interests me. I had an older phone that I flashed Cyanagenmod to, and I loved it. But that's about as far as my experience goes.
> 
> Fastforward to now and I have a US Cellular Samsung S4 (SCH-R970) Lollipop 5.0.1, that has just passed the 2 year contract point. I wanted to put CM 11 or 12 on this phone but after 3 or 4 days worth of research I'm having a problem even finding a way to root this particular model and version. So I just did a factory reset to it as I was having slow email problems and blackscreens  after the last update. I wish I could just mod this phone but to get away from bloatware and just to be an easier root, I may just get a different phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm liking the OnePlus One. 

Are there certain models to look for as far as US versions?

Do all OnePlus One's come with Cyanagenmod? And they are easy to mod?

So if I was to order one, I would just have to buy a SIM card from the carrier I would like to use?

Thanks. Jerry


----------



## renaltosonylevi (Sep 18, 2015)

iowabucks said:


> I'm liking the OnePlus One.
> 
> Are there certain models to look for as far as US versions?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As far I as I know there is only one model of one plus one. The one plus one is compatible with most networks but would search/Google to make sure. Because I know it won't work with one of the major us networks (can not remember who) but I know it works with at&t.
To make the phone work you need a sim.
Out of the box the phone will upgrade it self to a locked down version of cm12.1.
To start having fun you need to unlock the bootloader(won't void the warranty) and install twrp.
There a many tutorials on this and won't take more than ten minutes of newb fumbling. Required tools are computer+ USB+adb.
Once you get into custom ROM scene you will find that Most of the ROMs are all very good with very little that is broken and generally run smoother than the factory rom(more than I can say for other phones).


----------



## iowabucks (Sep 18, 2015)

iowabucks said:


> I have a question that might be fairly simple. I am just a newb to the phone modding thing but it interests me. I had an older phone that I flashed Cyanagenmod to, and I loved it. But that's about as far as my experience goes.
> 
> Fastforward to now and I have a US Cellular Samsung S4 (SCH-R970) Lollipop 5.0.1, that has just passed the 2 year contract point. I wanted to put CM 11 or 12 on this phone but after 3 or 4 days worth of research I'm having a problem even finding a way to root this particular model and version. So I just did a factory reset to it as I was having slow email problems and blackscreens  after the last update. I wish I could just mod this phone but to get away from bloatware and just to be an easier root, I may just get a different phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





renaltosonylevi said:


> As far I as I know there is only one model of one plus one. The one plus one is compatible with most networks but would search/Google to make sure. Because I know it won't work with one of the major us networks (can not remember who) but I know it works with at&t.
> To make the phone work you need a sim.
> Out of the box the phone will upgrade it self to a locked down version of cm12.1.
> To start having fun you need to unlock the bootloader(won't void the warranty) and install twrp.
> ...

Click to collapse



Looking on the Straight Talk website, it looks like you can BYOD and pay $45 for unlimited everything with some throttling after 5GB. That's plenty for me. But I also saw it say that your device "cannot operate as a hotspot". If the phone is rooted, you should be able to use it for a hot spot...right?


----------



## killatoyota4569 (Sep 19, 2015)

sha91 said:


> What's your take on:
> ASUS Zenfone 2 ZE551ML 4gb /32gb?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI G750-T20 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I looked it uip. And it looks like a really nice phone and out stacks the comp from the main retail suppliers. I see they make a dual sim model also for global travelers


----------



## sha91 (Sep 19, 2015)

killatoyota4569 said:


> I looked it uip. And it looks like a really nice phone and out stacks the comp from the main retail suppliers. I see they make a dual sim model also for global travelers

Click to collapse



Originally what I wanted was a Elephone P8000 with 4165mAh but while waiting for merchandise to arrive was going through the  reviews on YT and 2 devices seemed interesting. 

1)Innos D6000 - with 2 batteries, 3GB / 32GB expandable with sdcard to128GB. 

2)The ASUS Zenfone 2 ZE551ML 4GB / 32GB also expandable to 128GB

And when Everbuying (where I ordered the Elephone P8000 from) reported back that they were unable to send my order after nearly a month I requested for the refund. 

Which I received after a couple of days ago and since then my mind has not been at ease thinkin about which device to get. 

Not that I don't have one, which I do, 2 actually.

A Huawei Honor 3x Pro G750-T20 and a Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc LT15i. 

But still the thought off having a 4GB RAM  mobile device and with such good reviews given on YT and better yet still at dirt cheap price unlike flagship devices like Samsung or iPhone is really fantastic. 


Sent from my HUAWEI G750-T20 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## [NUMINIT] (Sep 19, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm looking for advice on choosing a smartwatch.

What I'm looking for, in no particular order:
- Affordability. The cheaper the better, obviously.
- Active development community.
- Looks. I don't care for the plastic sports watch look many have. I'm looking for black and gray, metal and leather, etc. For reference, I really like the way the Sony Smartwatch 2 looks.
- Always-on screen.

Any and all help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Hucklebury (Sep 20, 2015)

nexus 6 in my opinion rocks


----------



## renaltosonylevi (Sep 20, 2015)

Hucklebury said:


> nexus 6 in my opinion rocks

Click to collapse



I would have through that would be a little large for the wrist but if you want a smart watch to buy  look no further . It has great screen on time and won't be superseded soon.


----------



## tahercool1 (Sep 20, 2015)

[NUMINIT] said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking for advice on choosing a smartwatch.
> 
> What I'm looking for, in no particular order:
> - Affordability. The cheaper the better, obviously.
> ...

Click to collapse



The new moto 360 is looking good, it's certainly ain't cheap tho.

---------- Post added at 12:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 PM ----------




Fongj said:


> With so many phones on the market, im currently looking at the MOTO X PURE but i stay in Malaysia so gotta ask my friend to get it if i really wan it.. and also the Note 4 or 5
> Currently in a dilemma of what phone to get.
> 
> It doesnt necessarily be these 2 phones and im open to OPTIONS.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you value removable battery and expandable storage, i'd say note 4 will be a perfect upgrade, And it will be available at a much less price also as note 5 is released.


----------



## [NUMINIT] (Sep 20, 2015)

tahercool1 said:


> The new moto 360 is looking good, it's certainly ain't cheap tho.

Click to collapse



Yeah, that's way beyond the price range I'm looking at, should have been more specific about that. I don't need a cutting edge device, since I'd mostly be using it as a regular watch with the possibility of accidentally bricking it a bonus. I'm looking at watches such as the Sony SmartWatch 2 or the LG G Watch, stuff you can get for under a hundred euros on Ebay.


----------



## tahercool1 (Sep 20, 2015)

I'd go for LG watch than sony's


----------



## Falster (Sep 21, 2015)

iowabucks said:


> Can either of these do 60fps in video? or is it just the Iphones that can do that?

Click to collapse



 OPO can do that, yes. Stock COS 12.1

---------- Post added at 08:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:29 AM ----------




laivare said:


> Hello, I'm looking for an ideal device for me. I want 4.5 - 5.5 screen, fast CPU, good quality camera and at least 2GB RAM. Moreover, I'm looking for good community support. Nexus 6 could be best choice, however it is too big for me. LG G4 looks great but there is no alternative ROMs...
> //edit
> Battery life is important too

Click to collapse



How about a OnePlus One? Sould have all you need for a really good price. End of the month there will be new Nexus devices, maybe the 5X would fit too.


----------



## killatoyota4569 (Sep 21, 2015)

So far I am liking the Asus ZenFone 2, It has alot of bells and whistles.  http://www.gsmarena.com/asus_zenfone_2_ze551ml-6917.php

Are there any phones with 4Gb Ram and does 60FPS in Video? ALso has a 2.0 GZH processor?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Falster (Sep 21, 2015)

killatoyota4569 said:


> Are there any phones with 4Gb Ram and does 60FPS in Video? ALso has a 2.0 GZH processor?

Click to collapse



Xiaomi Mi Note Pro 64GB, OnePlus Two 64GB and Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge+. Not sure about 60FPS.


----------



## killatoyota4569 (Sep 22, 2015)

Falster said:


> Xiaomi Mi Note Pro 64GB, OnePlus Two 64GB and Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge+. Not sure about 60FPS.

Click to collapse



Well the 3 that you posted, are good yes. But if you look at hte specs of the Asus Zenfone 2 64GB it pretty much is ON TOP of the Class.

4GB Ram

64GB HDD

Micro SD slot UPTO 128GB

Dual Sim Card Phone

Intel Atom 2.3GZH Processor   with Awesome GPU



To me what is this Phone??? The Only thing I can think of is a removable Battery.. 

If anyone thinks they have found a better fone lemme know please thanks


----------



## Hannah Stern (Sep 22, 2015)

killatoyota4569 said:


> Hey guys whats up. So I need a new phone, My LCD cracked on my S5 so Need phone while I fix this one.
> 
> So I am pretty much stuck with ATT since I am the holder of account to the entire fam. And I know my parents dont wanna move and all.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no HDD! It's no hard disk but an internal flash storage lol :laugh:


----------



## killatoyota4569 (Sep 22, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> no HDD! It's no hard disk but an internal flash storage lol :laugh:

Click to collapse



You laugh but internal storage, what is it storing it on?  a plate?  :good:


----------



## another_pdx_geek (Sep 23, 2015)

*Cool project requires a cheap tablet with a supported USB driver - suggestions?*

I'm looking for a cheap Android tablet.  Doesn't need to be fast or have a particularly good screen, as the only thing it will be doing is running a custom app showing plain white text on a black screen.  1024x600 is fine.  CPU/RAM/storage/camera/etc doesn't matter.

However, it does need to have a real USB driver (so I can debug my app on it) and the real Google Play store (so I can publish the app and update it over the air).  I tried ordering a cheapo no-name from Newegg and the screen was fine, but I couldn't get a usb driver to work on it and the support site was literally a 404.  So, I'd like to go cheap, but not "Lithuanian app store is just as good!  You try!" cheap. 

Nice-to-have: Thinner is better, and the ability to remove the screen and case without a crowbar would be a huge plus!  

Newegg shows many, many no-name 10" tablets in the $60-$80 range.  Can anyone recommend one, or something similar?  Thanks!


----------



## Praveen125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hey, 
I am very much confused on which one to buy??? Should I go for Moto X Play or for Galaxy J7. Plzzzz suggest.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaxy2.2 (Sep 23, 2015)

I would like to buy a new phone with BIG screen
I'm thinking about the nexus 6, because it wdely available, moddable etc. but... Is does not have a SD slot. Any other suggestions (should be at least be able to root the device)
I also like the new samsung A8 but i'm not sure it will be available in europe and whether there will be cyanogen or any other firmware available


----------



## immy28 (Sep 23, 2015)

Best phone under 7.5k ? 

Normal daily use .. Any suggestions ?


Sent from my Moto E using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## devrruti (Sep 23, 2015)

Can you suggest me which device to buy for my father?
For less than $200 I doubt between these:

Samsung Galaxy J5
Samsung Galaxy S4 i9500 refurbished
Samsung Galaxy S4 i9505 refurbished
Samsung Galaxy S4 i9506 refurbished
Xiaomi Mi4
Xiaomi Mi4c

I'd like it with good camera quality, and at least a day of battery (he won't use it much through the day, only a few calls and messages)


----------



## Agent_Sm1th (Sep 23, 2015)

devrruti said:


> Can you suggest me which device to buy for my father?
> For less than $200 I doubt between these:
> 
> Samsung Galaxy J5
> ...

Click to collapse



I use an i9505G but I installed gpe5.1 on it. 
I can recommend the Nexus 5 also as I've just got one for my girlfriend and it flies and the battery lasts ages.


----------



## Praveen125 (Sep 23, 2015)

immy28 said:


> Best phone under 7.5k ?
> 
> Normal daily use .. Any suggestions ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yu Yuphoria will be a good choice under 7.5k with lots of customization and a good hardware...


immy28 said:


> Best phone under 7.5k ?
> 
> Normal daily use .. Any suggestions ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk


----------



## devrruti (Sep 23, 2015)

Agent_Sm1th said:


> I use an i9505G but I installed gpe5.1 on it.
> I can recommend the Nexus 5 also as I've just got one for my girlfriend and it flies and the battery lasts ages.

Click to collapse



Thanks, maybe I'll get the i9505, it has snapdragon 600, I hope it's enough to move the 1080 screen and that it doesn't suffer heat problems and lasts

Nexus 5 is great, but in comparison, it may have worse camera, also no SD or removable battery


----------



## Falster (Sep 24, 2015)

Switching from OnePlus One 64GB to Galaxy S6 32GB? Good idea? Any thoughts? 

I like to have a smaller device with good screen, camera and perfomance. I can get a new S6 for ~400€ right now (100€ Cashaback). My concerns are: small battery, KNOX and the glas back.

Thanks.


----------



## jayyysss (Sep 25, 2015)

Oneplus 2 or lg g4? Which one should I buy? I like performance better.


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Sep 25, 2015)

Oneplus 2


----------



## Justas_Sam (Sep 25, 2015)

*Is it worth it?*

I'm looking for a smartphone, and I came up a deal for Nexus 6 - it's cost was 338 eur.
Is it worth the money since Nexus is kinda old smartphone by now?
What better alternatives there are in 300-450 eur range?


----------



## Praveen125 (Sep 26, 2015)

Justas_Sam said:


> I'm looking for a smartphone, and I came up a deal for Nexus 6 - it's cost was 338 eur.
> Is it worth the money since Nexus is kinda old smartphone by now?
> What better alternatives there are in 300-450 eur range?

Click to collapse



Galaxy A8 I think..

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xjchou (Sep 26, 2015)

The best phone within 300USD (1320MYR)
+4.5"~5.5" Screen
+At least 2GB RAM
+Easy after-warranty root access & stable custom roms available
+compatible to keep up to most up-to-date android system updates for at least 2 years

Is it possible to have a smartphone as such?


----------



## Hannah Stern (Sep 26, 2015)

Justas_Sam said:


> I'm looking for a smartphone, and I came up a deal for Nexus 6 - it's cost was 338 eur.
> Is it worth the money since Nexus is kinda old smartphone by now?
> What better alternatives there are in 300-450 eur range?

Click to collapse



How about the Galaxy S5?
Take a look at it at a smartphone store and GSMArena.

---------- Post added at 09:12 ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 ----------




xjchou said:


> The best phone within 300USD (1320MYR)
> +4.5"~5.5" Screen
> +At least 2GB RAM
> +Easy after-warranty root access & stable custom roms available
> ...

Click to collapse



Take a look at the LG G3 and Galaxy S4 GT-i9506 and the Galaxy S5.

---------- Post added at 09:13 ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 ----------

Does anybody know a phone with temperature sensor and 4K-Video-Recording?


----------



## Planterz (Sep 26, 2015)

Justas_Sam said:


> I'm looking for a smartphone, and I came up a deal for Nexus 6 - it's cost was 338 eur.
> Is it worth the money since Nexus is kinda old smartphone by now?
> What better alternatives there are in 300-450 eur range?

Click to collapse



I'd say it's worth it, as long as you're talking about the 64gb version. It's still a competent and potent device, and if you're looking for something huge, then it's a good choice. I want one badly myself, but "want" doesn't equate to "need". A good, new alternative is the Moto X Pure Edition/Style.  It's priced nicely, has the customization aspect, and has many of the aspects of the Nexus 6 that make it desirable, like the ergonomic design and front-facing speakers. Plus the considerable benefit of the microSD slot.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Hannah Stern (Sep 26, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Justas_Sam said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking for a smartphone, and I came up a deal for Nexus 6 - it's cost was 338 eur.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Yes, for devices without MicroSD, *choose at least 64 GB.*

One of my classmates bought an iPhone 6s with 16 GB. At the beginning the classmate was proud: „Look, i've got the newest Apple“, but now, there's trouble with the space storage. „Space Storage Torture“

[email protected]? [email protected]/s?* AT LEAST 64 GB!*


----------



## JRM_3 (Sep 26, 2015)

LG G2, or save more and buy a HTC One M8?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kngdmond (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm at a major crossroad when it comes to a cell phone choice.  I'm not sure which one to choose.  I'm currently using a GS3 running Wicked X.  Figured it's time to upgrade do to the recent releases of "appleroid" phones.

Sprint is my carrier

Things I like to do:

Root
Run Viper audio
Illustrate/draw (I own a good drawing stylus)
Take photos 
Play some retro games
Watch Plex/Kodi
Ample developer support
Install a low bloat ROM
Like removeable battery
External SD card.

I'm not a person who changes roms daily.  Just a good stable rom.

My choices are:

GS5 for $1
Note 4 - $1
LG G3 - $1
LG G4 - $49

I've read many reviews but but without actually using them I'm clueless.  People talk about the LG G4 but it seems to barely bw rooted at best.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xperience Z (Sep 27, 2015)

If you can choose without samsung gs6:
HTC One (M9), LG G4, Samsung Note4, Xperia Z5, One+ Two???

If you can choode with s6 (edge)?
HTC One (M9), LG G4, Samsung Note4, Xperia Z5, One+ Two, S6???

i want to mod it. cwm and cm12.1 .....
so many developers and frameworks would be good


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm looking for a tablet tot buy my budget is 500EUROS.
I prefer much RAM and a Nice screen.
No small tablets.
I'm wondering what Nice and big tablet will be my next one...

Any suggestions?


----------



## yzak58 (Sep 28, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> I'm looking for a tablet tot buy my budget is 500EUROS.
> I prefer much RAM and a Nice screen.
> No small tablets.
> I'm wondering what Nice and big tablet will be my next one...
> ...

Click to collapse



 Sony Xperia Z4 Tablet

---------- Post added at 06:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 PM ----------




kngdmond said:


> I'm at a major crossroad when it comes to a cell phone choice.  I'm not sure which one to choose.  I'm currently using a GS3 running Wicked X.  Figured it's time to upgrade do to the recent releases of "appleroid" phones.
> 
> Sprint is my carrier
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



NOTE4

---------- Post added at 06:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 PM ----------




JRM_3 said:


> LG G2, or save more and buy a HTC One M8?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Get the M8, it has good dev support.
Buy G2 is you want a better camera.


----------



## sjesudasan (Sep 28, 2015)

Try if you can get Xperia Z ultra. It has a lot of ROM options, Big screen, expandable SD CARD SLOT,  great build quality.

Sent from my C6833 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## yzak58 (Sep 28, 2015)

xjchou said:


> The best phone within 300USD (1320MYR)
> +4.5"~5.5" Screen
> +At least 2GB RAM
> +Easy after-warranty root access & stable custom roms available
> ...

Click to collapse



OnePlus One.
I don't know about you guys, but OPO is still available for 300USD in my country.

---------- Post added at 06:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:27 PM ----------




sjesudasan said:


> Try if you can get Xperia Z ultra. It has a lot of ROM options, Big screen, expandable SD CARD SLOT,  great build quality.
> 
> Sent from my C6833 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



screen isn't gorilla glass and the camera quality sucks (also no flash either).


----------



## kngdmond (Sep 28, 2015)

For what its worth, I decided to get the Note 4 for $9.60.  I don't regret my decision at all.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## deadshot42 (Sep 29, 2015)

Samsung Galaxy S5 Developer Edition or Moto X Pure?

I'm on Verizon and want to be able to root my phone.  S5 Dev is currently on back order till who knows when, and I like the fact that the battery is replaceable.  But Motorola makes a damn good phone in my experience, and I can get one immediately.


----------



## theplasmastorm (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi. I am looking for a new phone:

* $500 or less unlocked off contract (please? ;_; )
* 0-2 yrs old phone
* Active XDA community (e.g. CM12+ flashable)
* TMobile USA compatible sim
* ~5" or smaller screen
* Removable battery
* Micro SD card slot
* LCD screen preferred 

Thanks for suggestions


----------



## v7 (Sep 29, 2015)

theplasmastorm said:


> Hi. I am looking for a new phone:
> 
> * $500 or less unlocked off contract (please? ;_; )
> * 0-2 yrs old phone
> ...

Click to collapse



Xperia Z3 Compact might meet your requirement except the fact that it has a non removable battery.

Tapped from my ❶+❷


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Sep 29, 2015)

Hey @vaisakh7 is the Xperia Z4 Tablet a better choice than waiting on the iPad Air 3? I don't know if you are a fanboy but i'm really connected with Apple iPads and Macbooks, i always use Android for my phones and Windows for my Game PC but Apple is just really lovely for using their iPads.

The screen of the iPad Air 2 is really sweat and the design is really sweat too.
The iPad Air 3 ( iPad 7 ) is even better + the Xperia Z4 tablet is expensiver...
I'm wondering... Can you help me deciding?


----------



## v7 (Sep 29, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> Hey @vaisakh7 is the Xperia Z4 Tablet a better choice than waiting on the iPad Air 3? I don't know if you are a fanboy but i'm really connected with Apple iPads and Macbooks, i always use Android for my phones and Windows for my Game PC but Apple is just really lovely for using their iPads.
> 
> The screen of the iPad Air 2 is really sweat and the design is really sweat too.
> The iPad Air 3 ( iPad 7 ) is even better + the Xperia Z4 tablet is expensiver...
> I'm wondering... Can you help me deciding?

Click to collapse



I'd ask you to go for Z4 Tablet.I haven't tried Apple products till now,but I'm sure Z4 won't disappoint you.It has the all fancy features for a Gaming/Multimedia tab.I always prefer customisation over Stock experience.If you love that,then go for the Xperia.

Tapped from my ❶+❷


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Sep 29, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> I'd ask you to go for Z4 Tablet.I haven't tried Apple products till now,but I'm sure Z4 won't disappoint you.It has the all fancy features for a Gaming/Multimedia tab.I always prefer customisation over Stock experience.If you love that,then go for the Xperia.
> 
> Tapped from my ❶+❷

Click to collapse



Thanks thanks! I can't drop a thanks tap on your post(s) because i already reached my 8 thanks-taps-a-day limit ... 
I'll wait on the iPad Air 3 and will look if it's worth upgrading and maybe if not than the Z4 Tablet has been price dropped if i'm lucky..


----------



## Planterz (Sep 29, 2015)

theplasmastorm said:


> Hi. I am looking for a new phone:
> 
> * $500 or less unlocked off contract (please? ;_; )
> * 0-2 yrs old phone
> ...

Click to collapse



Honestly, I'm not sure you're going to find a phone that has all those requirements.

The LG G2 (and Nexus 4) don't have microSD card slots or a removable battery. Same with the Moto X 2013 and 2014. The LG G3 (and G4) bring back the card slot and removable battery, but are more sizable, at 5.5". The HTC M8 and M9 and all the Sonys have microSD slots, but no removable battery. The Samsung S4 or S5 might be your best bet. 5" and 5.1" screens, microSD card slot, and removable batteries, but the screen is AMOLED, not LCD. I have an S4, and no complaints about the screen. It's much dimmer than the S5 can get, but cranked up all the way it's more than sufficiently bright unless you're outdoors. Obviously the S5 is the better phone in other regards too.


----------



## Trel (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm in the market for a new phone shortly, is there anything at all that meets what I'm looking for?



*No Sony* (On permanant boycott since the rootkit)
SDCard Support (micro or full sized, doesn't matter)
Unlockable bootloader with TWRP support
Custom rom support (or at the very least, a vanilla Android ROM so I can use Xposed+gravitybox to customiz0e
*LED Notification Light*
USA LTE Bands (I'm on Straighttalk w/ ATT's network)

I don't mind if it's not out yet and I have to wait a while.


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Sep 30, 2015)

Trel said:


> I'm in the market for a new phone shortly, is there anything at all that meets what I'm looking for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just wondering, you said full sized SD cards, is there a phone which supports full size SD cards?


----------



## Planterz (Sep 30, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> Just wondering, you said full sized SD cards, is there a phone which supports full size SD cards?

Click to collapse



I've never seen one. I've never even seen a miniSD card from a phone outside of "Taken", and I'm not even certain that that's factual (I'd have to re-watch the film and ID the phone). MicroSD has been the only option for many years now. My 2nd cell phone, the LG VX8300, had a microSD card slot, and that was 2006, 9 years ago.


----------



## Trel (Sep 30, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> Just wondering, you said full sized SD cards, is there a phone which supports full size SD cards?

Click to collapse



I was saying I don't mind if it was the case as I have adapters for full sized, not that I wanted it.
I don't know of any phone with them in the past decade, but if it was there, I didn't want to rule it out because of it.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## yzak58 (Sep 30, 2015)

deadshot42 said:


> Samsung Galaxy S5 Developer Edition or Moto X Pure?
> 
> I'm on Verizon and want to be able to root my phone.  S5 Dev is currently on back order till who knows when, and I like the fact that the battery is replaceable.  But Motorola makes a damn good phone in my experience, and I can get one immediately.

Click to collapse



S5 IMO, at least it will have removable battery and an SD Slot


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Sep 30, 2015)

Trel said:


> I was saying I don't mind if it was the case as I have adapters for full sized, not that I wanted it.
> I don't know of any phone with them in the past decade, but if it was there, I didn't want to rule it out because of it.

Click to collapse



I didn't meant to offend you because you used the term but i was actually wondering if there were such phones nowadays.


----------



## yzak58 (Sep 30, 2015)

theplasmastorm said:


> Hi. I am looking for a new phone:
> 
> * $500 or less unlocked off contract (please? ;_; )
> * 0-2 yrs old phone
> ...

Click to collapse



 Again S5?
(it has an AMOLED screen though, and it is 5.1")


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Sep 30, 2015)

yzak58 said:


> Again S5?
> (it has an AMOLED screen though, and it is 5.1")

Click to collapse



How about Knox and all other Samsung bloat ? 
I just recommended a Note 5 over an N6 ( not 6P ) because the Note 5 is way more powerful xD but if i would recommend phones basically than i won't recommend Samsung because of it's crappy system.

All other choices as HTC One M8 or OPO should be mentioned too.
I know they have bigger screens tho.

Don't get me wrong, i like high-end samsung devices to use like a Note 4 i loved that device it's just; not everyone likes Samsung.

I don't wanna offend you btw.
I believe you are a good person 

In the end: ( message to the OP of the requirments ) 
I would recommend the LG devices.
I'm not sure if the LG G2 or LG G3 can fit your desires but they are worth checking out.
You will feel loved by your device, it will probably be hard for you too leave the amazing stock too.
I'm using AOSP right now but it took me months before i decided to go for AOSP roms.
Everytime i bought an Samsung i rooted it and flashed an AOSP rom in 2 days not because the system was so bad but it was just so-commercial feeling for me.
LG is really a decent company with a good system and service.
I hope i helped you


----------



## yzak58 (Sep 30, 2015)

Trel said:


> I'm in the market for a new phone shortly, is there anything at all that meets what I'm looking for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe the LG G4. This one should be rootable for some time and popular ROMs like CM will be there for a while.
You can also consider the Moto X Style, but I dont think it has a notification LED, instead it used that active display thingy.

---------- Post added at 09:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:52 PM ----------




Elya_Dragon said:


> How about Knox and all other Samsung bloat ?
> I just recommended a Note 5 over an N6 ( not 6P ) because the Note 5 is way more powerful xD but if i would recommend phones basically than i won't recommend Samsung because of it's crappy system.
> 
> All other choices as HTC One M8 or OPO should be mentioned too.
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL, he is on XDA, he will figure out a way to get rid of all the bloatware and even the TouchWiz, after all S5 has good dev support.


----------



## Trel (Sep 30, 2015)

yzak58 said:


> Maybe the LG G4. This one should be rootable for some time and popular ROMs like CM will be there for a while.
> You can also consider the Moto X Style, but I dont think it has a notification LED, instead it used that active display thingy.

Click to collapse



I was considering the G4 as one of my options, though from what I read, I'd need the International version to be able to unlock the bootloader.  I'm not sure how that would go with US LTE bands.  Is that an issue or does it have all the bands needed?

The Moto X was what I was looking at, but the Active Display is why I specifically ruled it out.  I like being able to see if I need to bother picking up my phone before I do.  The whole feature seems like a choice between superfluous (already holding the phone), a security risk (you can see notifications without unlocking the phone), useless (can't see while locked, and still already holding the phone).

That's why I specifically require an LED notification. (It shows me there's a notification without giving away the contents, and I don't have to be touching the phone to know this).


Any other options too?


----------



## djstammo (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi

Thinking to try Chinese smartphone for up to 150 eur.
Us my priority is camera, IPS screen and good power I chose these two phones.

What do you think about?
Ulefone paris VS Doogee F3 Pro 

Ulefone Paris have 13MP back camera with aperture f/1.8, Doogee F3 Pro lower aperture f/2.2
Ulefone Paris 2GB RAM - Doogee F3 Pro 3GB RAM
Ulefone Paris back is plastic and battery is replaceable - Doogee F3 Pro back is glass and non removable battery.


----------



## Falster (Oct 1, 2015)

djstammo said:


> What do you think about?
> Ulefone paris VS Doogee F3 Pro

Click to collapse



 From hardware side the Doogee is better. Full-HD display and 3GB Ram. But on both phones the battery is quite small, 2200mAh is not that much. I would recommend at least >2500mAh for a 5" device.


----------



## djstammo (Oct 1, 2015)

Falster said:


> From hardware side the Doogee is better. Full-HD display and 3GB Ram. But on both phones the battery is quite small, 2200mAh is not that much. I would recommend at least >2500mAh for a 5" device.

Click to collapse



Thank you for advise.
Paris has HD display so it won't drain so much battery as F3 Pro FHD. I think 2200mAh battery will last one day usage anyway and I have a power bank (8000 mAh) so it's not so big minus in my situation.


----------



## Yousvel (Oct 1, 2015)

*Blu Studio C*

What do  you guys think of this phone?  I need a very cheap phone of about $100 to $150.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## AlPoo (Oct 2, 2015)

Found this topic. My third Verizon m8 went out. They sent me a new one in box, so I'm considering this an opportunity to jump ship. I really like the htc, but after I started having problems it went downhill, and I don't like having to re-root my device every month. ($unshine) 

This being said I'm on Verizon with an unlimited data plan, use it for my main connection. Last month I used over 200gb, so if I can't hack the hotspot tether then its not a viable option (why I'm no Longer considering m9 or ios) 
The nexus 6p looks nice but I won't be able to be phone less that long. Any other suggestions?


----------



## yzak58 (Oct 2, 2015)

Trel said:


> I was considering the G4 as one of my options, though from what I read, I'd need the International version to be able to unlock the bootloader.  I'm not sure how that would go with US LTE bands.  Is that an issue or does it have all the bands needed?
> 
> The Moto X was what I was looking at, but the Active Display is why I specifically ruled it out.  I like being able to see if I need to bother picking up my phone before I do.  The whole feature seems like a choice between superfluous (already holding the phone), a security risk (you can see notifications without unlocking the phone), useless (can't see while locked, and still already holding the phone).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, you might face some incompatibility issue with the American LTE bands if you buy the international variant.

And...I cant think of any other good/new phone which has a notification LED,Micro SD slot and good dev support


----------



## djstammo (Oct 2, 2015)

yzak58 said:


> Yeah, you might face some incompatibility issue with the American LTE bands if you buy the international variant.
> 
> And...I cant think of any other good/new phone which has a notification LED,Micro SD slot and good dev support

Click to collapse



Motorola X Pure?


----------



## _Lexxington (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm looking forward to buy my first android tablet but I do not know what kind of model.
I need the following specs because I would like to play games like Vainglory, Clash of Clans and some racing games:

- 7" or 8" display
- 2GB RAM
- 1920x1200 or 1920x1080
- WiFi only
- rootable device with at least an active community for custom ROM
- pricing shouldn't be over 250$

I hope u can help me find a device to buy.
I thought of a Asus ZenPad 7 Z170 or an Asus ZenPad 8 Z380 or an Asus ME572C-1A018A.
I'm not ASUS-related.

Thnx in advance.


----------



## Planterz (Oct 2, 2015)

AlPoo said:


> Found this topic. My third Verizon m8 went out. They sent me a new one in box, so I'm considering this an opportunity to jump ship. I really like the htc, but after I started having problems it went downhill, and I don't like having to re-root my device every month. ($unshine)
> 
> This being said I'm on Verizon with an unlimited data plan, use it for my main connection. Last month I used over 200gb, so if I can't hack the hotspot tether then its not a viable option (why I'm no Longer considering m9 or ios)
> The nexus 6p looks nice but I won't be able to be phone less that long. Any other suggestions?

Click to collapse



I have 4 suggestions:
1. If you're using the phone to wifi tether, consider using PdaNet+ and USB tether instead. No root required. But that only really applies if you're just using it for your computer. 

2. Sell your NIB one and buy something cheap to tide you over until the phone you want (such as that Nexus 6P). Like a Galaxy S3. Then resell it when you get the new phone.

3. Better yet, keep the cheap phone, and use it as your "home" phone, then swap the SIM to your new, better phone when you leave the house. That's what I do. I have a Galaxy S4 that I picked up for $70 for this purpose. Heck, I almost never even bother swapping the SIM to my OnePlus One, I just take them both with me. I wish I had an S4 Mini or similar for that purpose though; before I switched to the S4 I used a Galaxy Light for that purpose, and it was nice and small. Meanwhile, you can still keep your M8, or sell it and get something newer.

4. Whatever you end up doing, even if it's not something I suggested, get something with an easily removable battery. Either simply by popping off the back and taking it out, or a phone that home-repairs aren't impossible like with HTC's.  You're on your 4th M8? You wifi tethering (assuming that's what you're doing) is very most likely the cause. Wifi tethering takes a tremendous amount of juice, so your phone is constantly in a battle of charge/discharge, which is why it gets so hot. This absolutely *destroys* the battery. I'd gone through 2 batteries with my Light that are puffed-out so bad that I can't fit the back cover on, and have done the same with one battery on my S4 (which, to be fair, is the original battery from 2 years ago). With the Light, I'd say it took a few months for the damage (puffing) to occur, then a couple more before it was to the point where it needed replacement.

Back when I was with Verizon (unfortunately, not with the unlimited plan), my phone was a Droid RAZR Maxx. I ruined 2 of them where the battery got so bad it puffed out not only the Kevlar on the back on both, but literally popped the screen off the front of one of them. If you're wifi tethering, I have absolutely no doubt that this is why your M8's keep dying on you.

EDIT: I forgot to explain my first suggestion. Apart from not requiring root (which, obviously is still great to have anyway), USB tethering takes far, far less energy. So none of those heat/damage/battery issues.


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 2, 2015)

Planterz said:


> I have 4 suggestions:
> 1. If you're using the phone to wifi tether, consider using PdaNet+ and USB tether instead. No root required. But that only really applies if you're just using it for your computer.
> 
> 2. Sell your NIB one and buy something cheap to tide you over until the phone you want (such as that Nexus 6P). Like a Galaxy S3. Then resell it when you get the new phone.
> ...

Click to collapse


@Planterz again you gave the best suggestions  awesome


----------



## wrbl (Oct 2, 2015)

Hey, I am looking for a new phone.

I was looking for a phone that will cary my daily tasks and some emulation gaming. The other thing I would like my phone to be able to do is take good pictures. And battery life is also wanted. Something like 1 day usage, you know not like half day and then it dies.

I was looking into those phones:
Moto G 3rd or X play
Xperia Z1 or Z1 Compact or Z3 compact
OnePlus One
LG G2 or G3
Galaxy S5
Huawei P8

Any other suggestions ?


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 2, 2015)

wrbl said:


> Hey, I am looking for a new phone.
> 
> I was looking for a phone that will cary my daily tasks and some emulation gaming. The other thing I would like my phone to be able to do is take good pictures. And battery life is also wanted. Something like 1 day usage, you know not like half day and then it dies.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for the LG G3, i'm using it right now and it completely fits you


----------



## Trel (Oct 2, 2015)

yzak58 said:


> Yeah, you might face some incompatibility issue with the American LTE bands if you buy the international variant.
> 
> And...I cant think of any other good/new phone which has a notification LED,Micro SD slot and good dev support

Click to collapse



Yeah, so far that looks like the only viable option.  I'll keep my eyes open for new announcements though.



djstammo said:


> Motorola X Pure?

Click to collapse



Has no notification LED, only the active display which is 100% deal breakers


----------



## deadshot42 (Oct 2, 2015)

AlPoo said:


> Found this topic. My third Verizon m8 went out. They sent me a new one in box, so I'm considering this an opportunity to jump ship. I really like the htc, but after I started having problems it went downhill, and I don't like having to re-root my device every month. ($unshine)
> 
> This being said I'm on Verizon with an unlimited data plan, use it for my main connection. Last month I used over 200gb, so if I can't hack the hotspot tether then its not a viable option (why I'm no Longer considering m9 or ios)
> The nexus 6p looks nice but I won't be able to be phone less that long. Any other suggestions?

Click to collapse



If you don't mind the size, pick up a Moto X Pure.  I just got one.  It's bigger than I'd like (5.7" screen) but it's not carrier branded and will work on any carrier, including Verizon.  I just pulled the SIM out of my original Moto X and put it in the pure, up and running right away.  The best thing about it not being carrier branded: a) no bloatware, and b) no subscription check for hotspot, so I can wifi tether without root.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## pyrite123 (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi all, still in the middle of a 2 year contract with Verizon so keep that in mind. I am currently on a Galaxy S5 with a locked bootloader, which is a problem for me. I would also like it to perform well enough for multitasking and gaming. Basically I would like a high performance phone. 

Preferences:
~Unlocked bootloader
~Active/semi-active community 
~Plenty of custom roms
~At least 32 gb internal
~2 gb ram+
~SD slot preferred but not req
~Removable battery preferred but not req
~13 mp or higher rear camera
~At least 5 inch display
~NFC
~Around the $500 price range 

At the moment I am looking at the Google Nexus 6, Galaxy S6, S6 Edge, and Edge+...  But I know how Verizon and Samsung is about their bootloaders. I will be purchasing from Best Buy or the Verizon store most likely.  
Any suggestions? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## F43nd1r (Oct 3, 2015)

Hey Guys, as nearly everyone in here I am looking for a new phone too.

Here are some things which might help you to help me:

My last phone was a Moto G 4G LTE, I really like this phone.
What I don't like about Motorola phones is their Bootloader. I have bricked two Motorola devices, which I could easily repair myself if their bootloader wouldn't require signed files. Also there is absolutely no support for rooted phones.
I will root any phone right away, because I'm a big fan of Titanium Backup and Xposed. That means, I would like to have a phone which can be easily rooted.
My last phone was a bit short in terms of RAM, so I would like to have at least 2GB RAM.
I have a lot of music on my phone, so I either need an microSD slot or a huge internal Memory (min. 32GB).
I do not like too big displays. I'd prefer 4.5'', but 5'' would be okay too.
I do not care about any Camera.
LTE is not necessary for me.
It would be great to have it for 200€, but I could afford one for up to 350€ if it is worth the money.

At the moment I'm looking at phones like the Nexus S (which seems to be a good phone but still overpriced) or the Moto G 2015 (which looks good too, but is another Motorola phones, which I'd like to avoid for the named reason).

Thanks in advance for your time and hopefully your suggestions.


----------



## Hannah Stern (Oct 4, 2015)

pyrite123 said:


> Hi all, still in the middle of a 2 year contract with Verizon so keep that in mind. I am currently on a Galaxy S5 with a locked bootloader, which is a problem for me. I would also like it to perform well enough for multitasking and gaming. Basically I would like a high performance phone.
> 
> Preferences:
> ~Unlocked bootloader
> ...

Click to collapse



Because you mentioned so many Specifications, it will be easy to find phones for you.
> S4 GT-i9506

13 MP
High Processing Power, higher than i9505
5 Inch Display
MicroSD and Removable 2600mAh-Battery

> S5 or S5+

Very high Processing Power - not as high as S6 but still very high
4K Video Recording 
16 MP ISOCELL-Camera (but no OIS )
5.1 Inch 432ppi Display
MicroSD + 2800mAh Replacable Battery
Water/Dust-Rating: IP67
Many Software/Hardware-Features, almost as much as Note 3!
GPS; A-GPS; GLONASS; *BeiDou*

The S6-Models do also meet all your requirements, except MicroSD and Removable Battery
You don't want to know, how many Features the S6 lost 

MicroHDMI aka MHL
Waterproofity/Waterproofess
Many Software Features
Smaller Battery
etc.


----------



## yzak58 (Oct 4, 2015)

pyrite123 said:


> Hi all, still in the middle of a 2 year contract with Verizon so keep that in mind. I am currently on a Galaxy S5 with a locked bootloader, which is a problem for me. I would also like it to perform well enough for multitasking and gaming. Basically I would like a high performance phone.
> 
> Preferences:
> ~Unlocked bootloader
> ...

Click to collapse




Nexus 6 
Or S6, but I don't know how is the developer support for the Verizon variant of this phone.


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 4, 2015)

@yzak58 what do you recommend for my following desires:
Master Requirment: Tablet + Smart watch needs to be from the same company
Note: I want a tablet + a smartwatch.

Tablet requirments:
3GB RAM
Good screen 
Screen needs to be 9,7 inch at least.
High End CPU
Android 6.0 upgrade confirmed

Tablet desires: ( not required )
Beautiful sound
High end built quality
32GB+ Storage

Smartwatch requirments:
Good built quality

Smartwatch desires:
Alot of functions
Good screen

If possible please recommend multiple options.


I hope you can help me ...


----------



## yzak58 (Oct 4, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> @yzak58 what do you recommend for my following desires:
> Master Requirment: Tablet + Smart watch needs to be from the same company
> Note: I want a tablet + a smartwatch.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



>>>The best Android tablet around at this moment would be the Sony Xperia Z4 Tablet. A WiFi only variant and a variant with LTE are available.
It has 
>3GB of RAM.
>10.1" IPS LCD screen with 2560 x 1600 pixels resolution.
>It is powered by the Snapdragon 810, which is powering many of the current flagship phones like the HTC One M9, OnePlus 2, Nexus 6P etc.
>It is currently running Android 5.0 Lollipop, and they have not confirmed any updates yet, but I am pretty sure that they'd update it to Android 6.0 because it is their current flagship tablet.

Some other pros of the Z4 tablet are,
>BKB50 keyboard dock is available for the Z4 Tablet, it can be snapped onto it to transform it into a mini Notebook on the go.
>IP68 certification. So no need to worry about accidentally spilling water on the tablet stuff like that.
>Sony's UI (Is it still called the TimeScape UI?) is pretty basic and it is not as cartoonish like some of the other skinning done by other manufacturers. It is as fast as the using stock android.
>It has 32GB internal storage and supports MicroSD upto 128 GB.
>Built Quality is stellar, IP68.
>According to some reviews, the sound quality is also pretty good.


>>>Another good option would be the Google Pixel C tablet
Google has not released this tablet yet, also they have not released many details requarding its specs.
>It will be released with Android 6.0 M.
>It has a 10.2" screen with 2560 x 1800 pixels resolution.
>The SOC powering it is also top notch, the Nvidia's Tegra X1 chipset with a quad-core CPU and Maxwell GPU, paired with 3GB of RAM.
>And like the Z4 Tablet, this one also has an optional snap on keyboard.



>>>Some other tablets worth mentioning are
>Samsung Galaxy Tab S 10.5 (Or its LTE variant)
+Has 3GB of RAM.
+Has a 10.5" Super AMOLED screen with 2560x1600 pixels resolution.
+16/32GB Internal Storage + MicroSD card upto 128GB.
-Is powered by slightly outdated SOC's, Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 or Exynos 5 Octa 5420.
-Was released in 2014, July.
~Still on Android 5.0 Lollipop, but might get Android 6.0 M update.

>Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 9.7 (Or its LTE variant)
+Has a 9.7" Super AMOLED screen with 2048 x 1536 pixels resolution. 
+Exynos 5 Octa 5433 with 3GB of RAM which is not their flagship tier SOC, but should be powerful for most of the stuff.
+32/64GB Internal Storage + MicroSD card upto 128GB.
+Still on 5.0 Lollipop, but has a higher chance of getting Android 6.0 M than the Tab S 10.5.

>LG G Pad II 10.1
+Has 10.1" screen with 1920 x 1200 pixels resolution.
+Comes with Android 5.1.1 out of the box, would probably get 6.0 M update.
-16GB Internal memory (with MicroSD slot) and only 2GB of RAM.
-Slightly outdated Snapdragon 800 SOC.

>>>WATCHES
Do you really need a Smartwatch from the same Manufacturer as the Tablet?
If yes,  
>Then buy the Samsung Gear S2 along with one of the above mentioned Samsung tablets.
>Or the LG G Watch Urbane or the Urbane 2nd Edition + the LG G Pad II 10.1.

And if you don't mind buying a Smatwatch from another manufacturer, check out these watches,
>Huawei Watch.
>Motorola Moto 360 (2nd generation) & Moto 360 Sport.
>Pebble Time (and the Pebble TIme Steel variant).

-all these watches should work with all the above mentioned tablets-


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 4, 2015)

yzak58 said:


> >>>The best Android tablet around at this moment would be the Sony Xperia Z4 Tablet. A WiFi only variant and a variant with LTE are available.
> It has
> >3GB of RAM.
> >10.1" IPS LCD screen with 2560 x 1600 pixels resolution.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for all the suggestions and thanks above all for reminding me about the Google Pixel C since i'm 100% sure that it will be my next tablet.
That tablet looks insane :0


----------



## yzak58 (Oct 4, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions and thanks above all for reminding me about the Google Pixel C since i'm 100% sure that it will be my next tablet.
> That tablet looks insane :0

Click to collapse



Oh, you are welcome.
Wait a month or two and read some reviews before buying it. Even last year's Nexus 9 tablet looked pretty awesome on papers ,but it turned out to be a crappy device.


----------



## 012512 (Oct 5, 2015)

*G4 or S6?*

I will be out for Japan 3 months for now. I want to cherish my visit there in japan. So taking pictures and videos are essential to me so I was thinking which smartphone should I get the best. I have my 5S but forget this crap phone. I will use either G4 or S6 during my visit in japan. So guys, what will I get? Please? Thanks.


----------



## Hannah Stern (Oct 5, 2015)

012512 said:


> I will be out for Japan 3 months for now. I want to cherish my visit there in japan. So taking pictures and videos are essential to me so I was thinking which smartphone should I get the best. I have my 5S but forget this crap phone. I will use either G4 or S6 during my visit in japan. So guys, what will I get? Please? Thanks.

Click to collapse



Are there any other requirements? Do you just want to get a Phone for taking Photos?

Then please consider a Lumix FZ1000 or a Sony RX100/RX100 II/RX100 III/RX100 IV.

Do you need:

Removable Battery?
MicroSD?
Gorilla Glass 4?
VGA-Video Recording? (Will be useful, if you've got 20 MB free space storage)
Zero Shutter Lag?
Good Battery Runtime
Whatever else?
Take a look at the GSMArena-Specifications.


----------



## Mavelos (Oct 6, 2015)

Note 4 or Note 5?
It's hard to decide. i was on xda some days back to see how updated the Note 4 Dev is and i was impressed:good:. i saw a note 5 rom for the note 4.
but the things is, i don't want to lose the flexibility of the Note 5. and i don't want to flash to many mods just so i can enjoy features of a phone(Note 5) which i should have bought.
Another thing i'm considering is the resale value. Android is messed up when it comes to that and it makes me feel i should get an Iphone(which is like signing my DEATH WARRANT:silly. Any Advice?


----------



## Herceg89 (Oct 6, 2015)

*Advice which android to buy, 5.0 - 5.5 inch*

Hello guys, i need some advice for changing my Samsung Galaxy S3 Neo for some biger android (5.0 inch or bigger) so can you give me some advice which phone can be nice change option for my S3 Neo, its important to be the same performance or a litlle better, and that is not to much expensive than my S3 Neo, im looking for used phone.


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 6, 2015)

Herceg89 said:


> Hello guys, i need some advice for changing my Samsung Galaxy S3 Neo for some biger android (5.0 inch or bigger) so can you give me some advice which phone can be nice change option for my S3 Neo, its important to be the same performance or a litlle better, and that is not to much expensive than my S3 Neo, im looking for used phone.

Click to collapse



One Plus One 64GB is 300$ new and used even less.


----------



## 012512 (Oct 6, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> Are there any other requirements? Do you just want to get a Phone for taking Photos?
> 
> Then please consider a Lumix FZ1000 or a Sony RX100/RX100 II/RX100 III/RX100 IV.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just between S6 and G4 mate. In terms of specs I'm in an awe for that.


----------



## yzak58 (Oct 6, 2015)

012512 said:


> I will be out for Japan 3 months for now. I want to cherish my visit there in japan. So taking pictures and videos are essential to me so I was thinking which smartphone should I get the best. I have my 5S but forget this crap phone. I will use either G4 or S6 during my visit in japan. So guys, what will I get? Please? Thanks.

Click to collapse



S6 produces better photos than the G4 under most conditions.
The only field in which G4's camera surpasses S6's camera is when taking night time (low light) pictures.


----------



## Jcei (Oct 7, 2015)

*New phone*

Hi everyone !
I'm looking for a new phone to replace my Xperia SP. I live in Belgium
I'm looking for the following points : 
- Supported by community, and with possibility to install ROM
- A screen around 5'
- A good GPS support
- Ability to have a SD Card or enough internal memory

I don't play on my mobile, it's really an utility device. I can go up to 350€ for the new device.
I think my Xperia was powerful enough, but the outside shell is getting really worn out, and is making holes in my pants :laugh:
I also have a hair that made is way between the screen and the screen protection :laugh:
I'm not a bit fan of Sony due to the lack of update made for my Xperia SP (Kitkat was promised and never delivered).

Could you help me make my choice ?

Thanks in advance
Jcei


----------



## bioexcel (Oct 7, 2015)

Using note 4 and thinking of buying iPhone. Any help?


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 7, 2015)

bioexcel said:


> Using note 4 and thinking of buying iPhone. Any help?

Click to collapse



I'm sorry Bio Excel i have to dissappoint you and mention you that your apple virus has spread to much we can't do anything anymore.
Enjoy your last period in peace.

Just kidding, awesome choice the iPhone!
I do recommend you to buy the iPhone 6 or 6 plus if you like a bigger size ( i personally recommend the iPhone 6 with 4.7 inch screen ).

Don't buy the new iPhone 6S or iPhone 6S Plus since they are; expensiver and not enough improved.
It's a waste of money to buy the new iphones.
Just stick with the original iPhone 6 or iPhone 6 plus.
And to remind you, don't hestitate when Android fanboys try to blame you, see it as jokes ( like my post xD ).
iOS and iPhone is awesome it's only alot overpriced and not worth all the money ( SPECWISE ) if we talk about how good and fluid Apple's ecosystem works than it might be worth the money though.

Go for it and enjoy the iPhone


----------



## bioexcel (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks bro. Really helpful


----------



## yzak58 (Oct 7, 2015)

Jcei said:


> Hi everyone !
> I'm looking for a new phone to replace my Xperia SP. I live in Belgium
> I'm looking for the following points :
> - Supported by community, and with possibility to install ROM
> ...

Click to collapse



Moto G (2015) or you can wait for the OnePlus Mini

---------- Post added at 09:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 PM ----------




bioexcel said:


> Using note 4 and thinking of buying iPhone. Any help?

Click to collapse



Apple does make really good phones. And I have to disagree with @Elya_Dragon on buying the 6 & 6+ instead of 6S and 6S+.
The newer iPhones use the A9 processors which is 50% more powerful than the A8 processors used in the iPhone 6 and 6+. Even though the newer iPhones look very similar to the last generation iPhones, there are have done many under the hoot tweaks and improvements on it.
Also don't buy the 16 GB variant.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## deadshot42 (Oct 7, 2015)

pyrite123 said:


> Hi all, still in the middle of a 2 year contract with Verizon so keep that in mind. I am currently on a Galaxy S5 with a locked bootloader, which is a problem for me. I would also like it to perform well enough for multitasking and gaming. Basically I would like a high performance phone.
> 
> Preferences:
> ~Unlocked bootloader
> ...

Click to collapse



Moto X Pure might be a good choice for you.

Preferences:
~Unlocked bootloader - The bootloader can be unlocked from Motorola.  Still voids your warranty, but it's a legit (non-hacked) unlock at least.
~Active/semi-active community - Not sure how active it is since it's a new release, but since it's unlockable / rootable I'd imagine it will take off.
~Plenty of custom roms - Not sure how many there are yet since it's new.  There's a Cyanogenmod ROM in the works for it, hopefully it'll be up soon.
~At least 32 gb internal - There is a 32 GB version
~2 gb ram+ - It's got 3GB
~SD slot preferred but not req - It does have an SD card slot
~Removable battery preferred but not req - No removeable battery, unfortunately.
~13 mp or higher rear camera - 21 mp rear camera
~At least 5 inch display - 5.7" screen
~NFC - Yes
~Around the $500 price range - The 32 GB version goes for $449.

I bought mine about a week ago from Best Buy and loving it so far (other than I would like a smaller screen).  I'm on Verizon too, I just pulled the sim card from my old phone, dropped it in here and good to go right away.  I haven't even bothered unlocking the bootloader or rooting it.  My main desire for it was to be able to use it as a Wifi hot spot, and when I found out the native hotspot works without root or anything I decided to leave it as is for now.  Since it's not a carrier branded phone with all the bloat and restrictive programming it doesn't do a hotspot subscription plan check, so no need to root and run PDANet.


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 7, 2015)

yzak58 said:


> Moto G (2015) or you can wait for the OnePlus Mini
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah 50% but if you compare the price drops of the iPhone 6 in comparison with slightly expensiver start price of the iPhone 6S than i would recommend to go for the original iPhone 6.

Just my two cents


----------



## 0reo (Oct 8, 2015)

I hope this is the right spot for this question:  Deciding on which Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 variant. 

Is the international LTE version at all compatible with U.S. Verizon service? The specs list some LTE bands that are the same as the domestic Verizon version.

Is there an unlocked "developer" version available for use on Verizon? I want it Verizon LTE compatible, but also boot-loader unlocked for custom roms.

Thanks!


----------



## korouwang (Oct 8, 2015)

*wait for oneplus Mini version...*



yzak58 said:


> Moto G (2015) or you can wait for the OnePlus Mini
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oneplus Mini version. ..will be great budget phone


----------



## IRBent (Oct 8, 2015)

*New Phone Suggestions*

I've just gotten my feet wet here on XDA and used the site last month to put CM12.1 on my work phone.  I modded it, an HTC One X/XL from AT&T, flashing Cyanogenmod 12.1 on first but it was a tad flaky.  This past weekend I backed down to CM11.  I really like the Android 4.4 version on that particular phone but ran into an issue yesterday.  While mountain biking I forgot to secure my phones and both my work HTC One X and One Mini took a hard dirt dive when I went off a small drop, busting the screen to hell and back on the mini.  I'm looking to purchase a phone outright to replace the mini but I have to be able to bypass AT&T and be able to enable the hotspot on it without them shutting me down.  I also prefer a phone with an SD Card slot and a removable battery.  I don't HAVE to have the latest and the greatest but I do want a decent phone with good hardware, especially since the software is trivial after you guys taught me how to fix that.  I've been thinking Sammy S4 variant but wouldn't know one version from the next.  Any advice you could lend would be appreciated.  Lastly, where to buy a new phone with warranty, assuming I can reinstall the backup of the factory OS.  I glanced over Cell2get's site as it was one of the few I could find.


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 8, 2015)

IRBent said:


> I've just gotten my feet wet here on XDA and used the site last month to put CM12.1 on my work phone.  I modded it, an HTC One X/XL from AT&T, flashing Cyanogenmod 12.1 on first but it was a tad flaky.  This past weekend I backed down to CM11.  I really like the Android 4.4 version on that particular phone but ran into an issue yesterday.  While mountain biking I forgot to secure my phones and both my work HTC One X and One Mini took a hard dirt dive when I went off a small drop, busting the screen to hell and back on the mini.  I'm looking to purchase a phone outright to replace the mini but I have to be able to bypass AT&T and be able to enable the hotspot on it without them shutting me down.  I also prefer a phone with an SD Card slot and a removable battery.  I don't HAVE to have the latest and the greatest but I do want a decent phone with good hardware, especially since the software is trivial after you guys taught me how to fix that.  I've been thinking Sammy S4 variant but wouldn't know one version from the next.  Any advice you could lend would be appreciated.  Lastly, where to buy a new phone with warranty, assuming I can reinstall the backup of the factory OS.  I glanced over Cell2get's site as it was one of the few I could find.

Click to collapse



Buy an LG G3, best bang for buck

And sorry for your loss


----------



## Indiiea (Oct 8, 2015)

After using my Samsung Note 2 for a few years it has now stopped working. Now, I'm looking for a new one. I mostly read on my phone, both on the internet and books so the screen has to be good (and I'd also like the colors to be nice). For that reason I liked the size of the Note 2, so a phone in that size would be good. Since I'm reading, I'd like for the phone to not get too hot after continuous use or for the battery to drain too fast.  I'd like to have access to an SD card and it should be an Android phone.

Obviously I'd like for the phone to be as cheap as possible, but if it fits well with what I want I'm willing to pay. I don't change phone often so I'd like for it to be a phone I could use for years.


----------



## IRBent (Oct 8, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> Buy an LG G3, best bang for buck
> 
> And sorry for your loss

Click to collapse



Thanks for the condolences but as you probably know, I didn't lose much other than darn good stereo audio.  I could possibly get a new screen installed but I'd still have that tiny phone that my eyes have a hard time reading.  Then too, I could upgrade to a newer, bigger and better phone for not much more than the cost of that new screen.  As for the LG phone, I've never considered the brand and have only looked at HTC and Samsung.  Time to study some more apparently.


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 9, 2015)

IRBent said:


> Thanks for the condolences but as you probably know, I didn't lose much other than darn good stereo audio.  I could possibly get a new screen installed but I'd still have that tiny phone that my eyes have a hard time reading.  Then too, I could upgrade to a newer, bigger and better phone for not much more than the cost of that new screen.  As for the LG phone, I've never considered the brand and have only looked at HTC and Samsung.  Time to study some more apparently.

Click to collapse



LG G3 is 360€ for the 3GB ram version + 32GB internal storage.
Audio is decent but surely no premium audio.
Camera is amazing and sharp.
Screen is wooper de plooper delicious xD
CPU is blazingly fast.

This is a dang good phone


----------



## 32blownhemi (Oct 9, 2015)

*Easiest phone to root as a beginner?*

I'd like to learn how to unlock & root phones. I bought an unlocked Nexus One, 2.3.6 GSM phone that the guy said has never been activated. Is this an easy one to start with or are there any suggestions on an easier one? I have two phone plans. A Verizon unlimited with a Samsung s5 & a broken HTC One that I need to replace (it's on a AT&T go phone plan).  I have a Mac computer. Will I need to get a Windows one to root with?  What service should I use? If necessary I'll switch to another one.  Thanks in advance!  Bill


----------



## shankarcps (Oct 9, 2015)

Hey Guys ,

I am in confusion whether to buy Samsung Galaxy J7 or Moto X Play . Which one should i prefer ?


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 9, 2015)

shankarcps said:


> Hey Guys ,
> 
> I am in confusion whether to buy Samsung Galaxy J7 or Moto X Play . Which one should i prefer ?

Click to collapse



Are you serious? You should go for the Moto X play for sure.
Galaxy J7 is just a pimped Note 1 xD


----------



## veeraprasad (Oct 9, 2015)

I want best ROM for moto e 1st gen.I want install third party applications and super battery backup in that ROM. currently I using AICP 10.0 but it doesn't allow third party apps such as blackmart,game killer.so suggest me best rom for which also have nice short cuts.


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 9, 2015)

veeraprasad said:


> I want best ROM for moto e 1st gen.I want install third party applications and super battery backup in that ROM. currently I using AICP 10.0 but it doesn't allow third party apps such as blackmart,game killer.so suggest me best rom for which also have nice short cuts.

Click to collapse



Sorry for asking but isn't it possible to just enable unknown sources in security settings?


----------



## jithus9119 (Oct 9, 2015)

*Nexus 6p or Lg v10*

First of all i dont have a clear idea about their pricing, looking for a 32gb model, with superior front & rear camera ( with manual controls ) , multi tasking with split screen or multi windows,  QHD with best color reproduction , fingerprint scanner etc. Help me make my mind between these 2 or suggest if there is anything better. 

Currently using note 3 with Darklords Note 5 rom 

P.s : Does pre-ordering save you some cash ?


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 9, 2015)

jithus9119 said:


> Does pre-ordering save you some cash ?

Click to collapse



No it does not, most of the times it actually costs more than buying it one month later by a reseller.


----------



## jithus9119 (Oct 9, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> No it does not, most of the times it actually costs more than buying it one month later by a reseller.

Click to collapse



Thanks for clearing it up


----------



## yoshino11 (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm looking for a phone on Verizon. Root is a high priority, unlocked is a nice to have. Good camera, good battery life. I don't play games, but watch videos and want the phone to last for 2-3 years. I might buy tomorrow, or in 2-3 weeks at the latest, if a new one is coming out soon. I'm on contract, if that means anything. Thanks.


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 10, 2015)

@yoshino11 go for the LG V10, G4 or G3


----------



## doveman (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm looking for a reasonably cheap phone for my Dad. I'm thinking under £80. He currently uses two phones, one for personal and one for a charity he works with and I did originally suggest the Moto G 2014 DS (which is what I have, so I know what works on it) but a) he doesn't actually need to use the charity phone very often, b) the cheapest SIM is Three and that's 3G only, so he couldn't use two of those in the Moto G as it only supports one 3G SIM. I did consider he could use a slightly more expensive 2G SIM (like ASDA) for the charity, as he doesn't use it much anyway but the fact is the battery life isn't very good and I have to charge mine at least every day, so it would be better for him to just have a single SIM personal phone with better battery life.

So what I'm looking for:
1. Good battery life. He's currently using my old Huwai G300 which is pretty weak but at least the battery lasts a few days.
2. Supports encryption. You'd expect all phones to these days but the Y550 I bought and sold on didn't.
3. Can be rooted and custom recovery installed.
4. 1GB+ RAM
5. 16GB+ internal storage. The 8GB on my Moto G is just about OK but I end up having to use Link2SD to put stuff on external SD and it will be easier if my Dad doesn't have to. I guess I could compromise on this if 16GB would push the price up too much though.
4. Ideally has a nice slim and fast custom ROM available (that must support encryption) but I can freeze stuff on the stock ROM, so I guess it's not essential.
5. Supports AFWall+ logging. Not sure exactly what this depends on but it doesn't work on at least one of my tablets.
6. 4G would be nice but 3G's OK.

That's the main things I can think of at the moment.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## 32blownhemi (Oct 10, 2015)

32blownhemi said:


> I'd like to learn how to unlock & root phones. I bought an unlocked Nexus One, 2.3.6 GSM phone that the guy said has never been activated. Is this an easy one to start with or are there any suggestions on an easier one? I have two phone plans. A Verizon unlimited with a Samsung s5 & a broken HTC One that I need to replace (it's on a AT&T go phone plan).  I have a Mac computer. Will I need to get a Windows one to root with?  What service should I use? If necessary I'll switch to another one.  Thanks in advance!  Bill

Click to collapse



?????


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 10, 2015)

@doveman could you tell me your budget?

Here are some random suggestions i can recommend you tho:
- Buy a Huawei phone again, if i'm correct than i remember alot of their phones support a good battery.
- OnePlus One, not sure about battery but it has one of the best price/quality factor for 250 bucks.
- Look for a chinese phone ( i do not recommend it ) because there are alot phones which lacks camera and other good parts but offer 8K Mha batteries.
HDC especially if i remember correctly


----------



## Argeddion (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi, 
I want to buy a new smartphone for christmas. Budget ist 400€. Maybe a little bit more, but not that much. 
Most important is a long support for the device. I do not want to stick with Lollipop, because I want to use it 4 years or longer. 
I know that no OEM supports a device for that long, so good working Custom Roms (Cyanogen, Omnirom, Slim, etc) would do the thing. And of course, when I want to use it for a "long" time specs should be decend. Battery should last at least one and a half day.

I know there are no perfect devices for a that small budget, but maybe you can help me find one.

At the moment i am suggesting the Nexus 5X (too expensive in Germany), the LG G4 (same), the Motorola Moto G (Specs = too less), Huawei G8 (Rom Support?), or the Motorola Nexus 6 (allready one year old)


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 10, 2015)

Argeddion said:


> Hi,
> I want to buy a new smartphone for christmas. Budget ist 400€. Maybe a little bit more, but not that much.
> Most important is a long support for the device. I do not want to stick with Lollipop, because I want to use it 4 years or longer.
> I know that no OEM supports a device for that long, so good working Custom Roms (Cyanogen, Omnirom, Slim, etc) would do the thing. And of course, when I want to use it for a "long" time specs should be decend. Battery should last at least one and a half day.
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for the Nexus 5X and try to gather a little more money before taking the decision. 
LG G4 would have been my choice but in your case durability ( which the N5X is the winner ) would the best choice be the N5X


----------



## Argeddion (Oct 10, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> Go for the Nexus 5X and try to gather a little more money before taking the decision.
> LG G4 would have been my choice but in your case durability ( which the N5X is the winner ) would the best choice be the N5X

Click to collapse



Could please you explain, why not the others? Just because of durability?


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 10, 2015)

Argeddion said:


> Could please you explain, why not the others? Just because of durability?

Click to collapse



1. You wanna do 4 years with a phone, Nexus devices are like miracles they have the highest amount of durability
2. You will have 4 years of super high development
3. Android updates will keep coming for a long while.


----------



## Planterz (Oct 10, 2015)

Argeddion said:


> Hi,
> I want to buy a new smartphone for christmas. Budget ist 400€. Maybe a little bit more, but not that much.
> Most important is a long support for the device. I do not want to stick with Lollipop, because I want to use it 4 years or longer.
> I know that no OEM supports a device for that long, so good working Custom Roms (Cyanogen, Omnirom, Slim, etc) would do the thing. And of course, when I want to use it for a "long" time specs should be decend. Battery should last at least one and a half day.
> ...

Click to collapse



4 years is a very long time. One thing to consider beyond specs is if you can replace the battery easily. Obviously the G4 wins in this regard, but Motorola and LG's with internal batteries, historically, aren't terribly difficult for the average person to replace with the right tools and some patience.

The Nexus 5X's specs aren't worth what it costs in the EU. The Moto X Pure/Style (the new one) is a better choice.

The Nexus 6 is a beast, and will be for a long time. The only concern, IMO is the lack of a 64 bit processor. It doesn't really matter now, but 4 years from now it might. In terms of firmware longevity, I wouldn't worry. The size of the Nexus 6 makes it unique, and you can expect support (either from Google or XDA) for a good long time.

You didn't mention the OnePlus 2. Have you eliminated this from consideration, or did you just overlook it? OnePlus devices are essentially Nexuses, just not from Google. 

Heck, what about the OnePlus One? As I said, 4 years is a very long time. How about spending half your budget on a device that will easily last 2 years? Frankly, this makes much more sense to me. Or an LG G3. Both can be had for very cheap these days (in the US at least, I can't speak for EU). No offense, but wanting/expecting a device for 4 years is foolish. You are better off spending less now for a device that will serve you for 2 years, because after that time you will have a new budget for newer phones that'll be far superior 4 years from now than anything you can buy now.


----------



## Argeddion (Oct 10, 2015)

Oneplus Two: It is a really nice Device, but it lacks Nfc and (more important) i hate that invite System.
And the cases are more expensive then normal

Replacable battery: Not really a problem for me. Im quite good with this stuff, and if it is too difficult, I know at least 3 persons with the tools and skills for such a task.

Phones from last year: I made that mistake once. Bought a S3 mini when the S4 was presented. Thougt I made a nice deal and was shocked how fast the support for my phone ended. If I want to fix security issues, I have to flash Custom Roms.

And about the "four years": My parents take my old phones, whenever I buy a new one, so it has to last 2 years of heavy usage and 2 two years with my parents. Which means it has too work and has to be secure. I dont really worry about the specs

Edit: What do you think, about the Gigaset ME? I really like it, I just dont know, if there will be Support on XDA (I is not even in the Decive list) 
Link: Im not able to post it. New Member. Sorry


----------



## renaltosonylevi (Oct 10, 2015)

Planterz said:


> 4 years is a very long time. One thing to consider beyond specs is if you can replace the battery easily. Obviously the G4 wins in this regard, but Motorola and LG's with internal batteries, historically, aren't terribly difficult for the average person to replace with the right tools and some patience.
> 
> The Nexus 5X's specs aren't worth what it costs in the EU. The Moto X Pure/Style (the new one) is a better choice.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I completely agree. Also after 4 years the chances of your phone coming to be harmed or lost are very high.
Last time I checked you could buy about 3.5 one plus one's for 1 galaxy S6. 
If I broke my one plus I would be a bit upset, but if I broke a galaxy S6 I would be destroyed.
Also to me nothing to me seems more futile than spending money to repair a 3 year old phone. The phone ain't worth much and you are spending good money better spent on a new device.
Finally I cannot overstate the value of a device with a unlocked bootloader and a healthy development scene. 
My previous phone, a LG G2 D802 which was the most prominent of LG G2's was stuck in development hell and to this day it still is. As a daily driver my choices were use the horrid bloated outdated factory ROMs or attempt to use some CM variant which was buggy to an extreme level. For example to this day you still cannot make any form of VoIP  call on any custom lollipop ROM. I could go on for a very long time but I will say it is not really the developers fault. They have most of their time taken by making by trying to make things work on the many variants of the same phone in which some are quite different. All with locked bootloaders.
To put it bluntly if you want to run or develop a custom ROM on a LG G2 , lg are not content to just void your warranty, they actively try to make life as difficult as possible. Because you are the enemy. Which unfortunately has sucked all the life out of the dev scene.
After that experience I will never buy another LG phone unless they do a complete 180 towards the dev scene. But I suspect that will never happen when they are trying to make the big deals with the Tel co's.

Sorry for the long rant. It kind of got away from me.

Any how there is a happy ending to all this. Due to a common lg g2 over heat issue my screen developed some dead bands (while rebooting) and needed replacing. So I spent my money on a one plus one instead and I couldn't be happier
(OK I could be happier because I am a miserable [email protected]$#*£d but the phone is good:thumbup


----------



## zelendel (Oct 10, 2015)

renaltosonylevi said:


> I completely agree. Also after 4 years the chances of your phone coming to be harmed or lost are very high.
> Last time I checked you could buy about 3.5 one plus one's for 1 galaxy S6.
> If I broke my one plus I would be a bit upset, but if I broke a galaxy S6 I would be destroyed.
> Also to me nothing to me seems more futile than spending money to repair a 3 year old phone. The phone ain't worth much and you are spending good money better spent on a new device.
> ...

Click to collapse




This is not completely true. I can make VOIP calls without issues on 5.1.1. It is only roms that are based off of CM that are an issue.  Nor has my device ever even come close to over heating.


----------



## playerone_ (Oct 11, 2015)

@renaltosonylevi I seriously miss my lg d800, one of the greatest phones ever made, period.


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 11, 2015)

zelendel said:


> This is not completely true. I can make VOIP calls without issues on 5.1.1. It is only roms that are based off of CM that are an issue.  Nor has my device ever even come close to over heating.

Click to collapse



Maybe he had a different version of the G2 than you have.







renaltosonylevi said:


> I
> Last time I checked you could buy about 3.5 one plus one's for 1 galaxy S6.
> If I broke my one plus I would be a bit upset, but if I broke a galaxy S6 I would be destroyed.
> Also to me nothing to me seems more futile than spending money to repair a 3 year old phone. The phone ain't worth much and you are spending good money better spent on a new device.

Click to collapse



Completely agreed, i bought mine G3 when it was below 400$ and i never made such a good decision.
I love this phone.


> To put it bluntly if you want to run or develop a custom ROM on a LG G2 , lg are not content to just void your warranty, they actively try to make life as difficult as possible. Because you are the enemy. Which unfortunately has sucked all the life out of the dev scene.
> After that experience I will never buy another LG phone unless they do a complete 180 towards the dev scene. But I suspect that will never happen when they are trying to make the big deals with the Tel co's.
> 
> Sorry for the long rant. It kind of got away from me.

Click to collapse



Development on the G3 is even easier and smoother process than Samsung has, believe me.
I never owned a G2 but i'm currently looking to grab a G2 and i'm sure with the right model it will be easy.
Never heard of CloudyG2? If not than you probably had a weird model of the G2.
All the best and i'm happy you picked up a new decent phone.


----------



## Argeddion (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm still curios about your opinion on the Gigaset ME? Do you think, there will be Developer Support?


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 11, 2015)

@Argeddion i don't think so, there are a couple chinese companies that reached the western countries and also directly the development scene and that are:
Mi - because of their famous rom industry named Miui
- Huawei because they worked together with Samsung and made decent marketing
- OnePlus One because they were a hype because of their low prices and low availability and high end specs.


Gigaset has not been even close


----------



## Argeddion (Oct 11, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> @Argeddion i don't think so, there are a couple chinese companies that reached the western countries and also directly the development scene and that are:
> Mi - because of their famous rom industry named Miui
> - Huawei because they worked together with Samsung and made decent marketing
> - OnePlus One because they were a hype because of their low prices and low availability and high end specs.
> ...

Click to collapse



Would have been nice too get a device from a german manufacturer. But there is nothing I can do about it


----------



## doveman (Oct 11, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> @doveman could you tell me your budget?
> 
> Here are some random suggestions i can recommend you tho:
> - Buy a Huawei phone again, if i'm correct than i remember alot of their phones support a good battery.
> ...

Click to collapse



Probably under £80. My Dad won't be keen to spend much on a phone, he just needs something with a bit more RAM and storage than his G300.

As the Y550 I bought didn't support encryption and there was no information I saw in the spec or elsewhere that mentioned this, I will need specific model suggestions that definitely fit my criteria to avoid getting something that's not suitable.


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 11, 2015)

doveman said:


> Probably under £80.

Click to collapse



I'm sorry i'm affraid i can't help you with such a budget, i don't have experience with such phones.


----------



## jndrad (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm on att..need a new phone..what should I get..I like to use custom roms

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 11, 2015)

jndrad said:


> I'm on att..need a new phone..what should I get..I like to use custom roms
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Low budget: Nexus 5 ( used ) 
Low-mid budget: OnePlus One or LG G2, i recommend the G2
Mid budget: OnePlus Two or LG G3, i recommend them both
Mid-High budget: HTC One M8 or S5 or Note 3 or LG G4, i recommend the LG G4
High budget: Note 4, Note 5, S6, S6 Edge, S6 Edge + or Sony Xperia Z5, i recommend the S6 Edge or Note 5.

In the end best choice would be OnePlus Two or LG G3 since you spare alot money and you will get an insane phone.


----------



## jndrad (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## rfvreynoso (Oct 12, 2015)

Looking to replace a faulty Verizon LG G3.  I was quite happy with device coming from a lg g2, other than lower battery stamina, until my phone couldnt take a focus picture.  I read online and apparently an issue with this phones.
Anyways, so now I am debating on what to replace it with.  
I like long battery or replaceable but I game a lot so battery usually dies relatively quick.  I had galaxy nexus, lg g2, lg g3 current.  

I have a friend that is selling me a new note 4 with extra battery pack, tempered glass screen protector, an a case for $400 but never been a fan of touch wiz, wife had s4 and currently s5.

I like the nexus 6p but unsure on the snapdragon 810, I like lg g4 but maybe is better to wait for lg g5 possibly with snapdragon 820.  Iblike to root my phones also.

Any opinions, comments would be appreciated it.


----------



## MrTooPhone (Oct 12, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> Low budget: Nexus 5 ( used )
> Low-mid budget: OnePlus One or LG G2, i recommend the G2
> Mid budget: OnePlus Two or LG G3, i recommend them both
> Mid-High budget: HTC One M8 or S5 or Note 3 or LG G4, i recommend the LG G4
> ...

Click to collapse



LG3 has no radio (except D855 model).  LG2 does.


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 12, 2015)

@rfvreynoso go for your note 4 and flash cm12 onto it.
400 dollar plus some extra stuff is really cheap.
Go for it


----------



## zebuddha (Oct 12, 2015)

*Where do I find this chimera?*

Hello all,
   So, I'm in the market for a new "phone" (in quotation marks for a good reason - keep reading  ). Basically, I'm looking for a combination of phone & tablet all-in-one. I make very few calls (and rarely get called), so I don't really care if it's XXL-sized if it will allow me to drag along one less gadget in my day-to-day - which makes me lean towards the 7"-size (I've handled that & similar sizes and I find it comfortable). Mostly, I'll use it for reading & listening to music, so it doesn't need to be an all-powerful 8G ram, 36-core monster, but if possible I would like the option to use it as a mini-office when I'm out-and-about (so dual-boot Android/Windows8.1 would be a plus, and in that case a bit of extra processing power would be nice to run windows half-decently). Finally, I'm a bit of a privacy-nut (by today's "I don't care if every mayor corporation and random person has access to my toilet habits"-standards) so the option to root (and thus circumvent any/all app store / google services / etc. - in as far as possible, I am realistic enough to know I'll have to pick my battles on this) is definitely a must.

Anyhow, to simplify the slab of text above, and spell everything I want/wish out, I've narrowed my criteria down to the following:

*1) 7-inch* (or close - 6.5"-8") screen, 1280x768 res is good enough (won't say no to higher res) - if possible, 16:10 (e.g. 1280x800, 1920x1200), but I can live with 16:9 - definitely not 4:3 (too wide to fit comfortably in my pocket/use single-handed - yes I have very big hands).
*2) 2G/GSM call* (not VoiP) capable - ie, full phablet, not a tablet which can use skype (obviously, the ability to use skype *in addition to* regular phone calls is not a problem).
*3) 3G or 4G* - either/or, don't really care that much about the connection speed and the 4G coverage here is garbage anyway so I'll rarely use it.
*4) GPS & microSD-card* slot
*5) Battery life* - as long as possible.
*6) Root-able* (w/ custom ROM options even better, but not required).
*7) FM Radio*.
*8) Dual-boot* Android/Windows
*9) Wifi* (n will do)
*10)* Miracast, Wifi Direct, HDMI, MHL, etc. are all welcome but not required. 

So, from what I've found looking around, the closest options to my criteria would be:
*- Huawei X1/X2 *(or M2, but I'd rather have a 7" than an 8") - NO Dual boot, NO FM Radio, but the best option on all other criteria.
*- Cube T7* - NO Dual Boot, NO Root possibility, but 1/2 the price of the Huawei & it has radio (which, yes, I do use).
*- Cube iWork8* - NO GSM call, 8" screen (I'd be willing to take that in exchange for dual boot though) & pretty good in everything else, but the call function is an absolute must. 

Frankly, if I could root/ROM the T7, it would be a no-brainer... or if the Huawei had FM Radio... :crying:

So, any ideas (or, hopefully, did I miss the fact that the T7 is somehow rootable)? :fingers-crossed:

*NOTE: *I'm a total android-noob (although not with the whole root/hack/jailbreak concept/process - first time was a PSP back in 2006), so forgive me for any idiocy on the subject.

Thanks!


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 12, 2015)

zebuddha said:


> Hello all,
> So, I'm in the market for a new "phone" (in quotation marks for a good reason - keep reading  ). Basically, I'm looking for a combination of phone & tablet all-in-one. I make very few calls (and rarely get called), so I don't really care if it's XXL-sized if it will allow me to drag along one less gadget in my day-to-day - which makes me lean towards the 7"-size (I've handled that & similar sizes and I find it comfortable). Mostly, I'll use it for reading & listening to music, so it doesn't need to be an all-powerful 8G ram, 36-core monster, but if possible I would like the option to use it as a mini-office when I'm out-and-about (so dual-boot Android/Windows8.1 would be a plus, and in that case a bit of extra processing power would be nice to run windows half-decently). Finally, I'm a bit of a privacy-nut (by today's "I don't care if every mayor corporation and random person has access to my toilet habits"-standards) so the option to root (and thus circumvent any/all app store / google services / etc. - in as far as possible, I am realistic enough to know I'll have to pick my battles on this) is definitely a must.
> 
> Anyhow, to simplify the slab of text above, and spell everything I want/wish out, I've narrowed my criteria down to the following:
> ...

Click to collapse



So actually you want three devices in one cheap device?
You want Windows
You want to call
You want Android
You want a tablet
And you want phone features like radio and mobile internet

I don't think there are not really much cheap devices that offer all those things, you should lookup the Xperia Z Ultra ( 6,4 Inch ) which supports calling, 4G, Android, Radio and it fits easier in your pocket than a 7 inch tablet.
If you are looking for a dual boot device than it's most of the times a chinese device which lacks XDA development including root, tweaks and roms support and it carries a Mediatek CPU which are always dramatically bad.

You are new to this so i recommend you getting the Xperia Z Ultra ( it's not a good device, but i hope you can get it cheap because imho it's not worth much in comparison with better devices on the same price range ) i just recommend you it since your requirments seems to hit that device only.


----------



## bone101 (Oct 12, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> So actually you want three devices in one cheap device?
> You want Windows
> You want to call
> You want Android
> ...

Click to collapse



bwuzui KI izrft

Sent from my B15Q using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## zebuddha (Oct 12, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> So actually you want three devices in one cheap device?
> You want Windows
> You want to call
> You want Android
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I played around with the Sony Xperia Z Ultra (& the reason I stated screen size from 6.5" & up was to exclude it), not too happy about the reduced screen size & the 16:9 form-factor (not to mention the not-all-too-great battery life I've read about) - I'd probably go for the Huawei X1/X2 instead in the similar price range if that were my choice. I'm really looking more at a small tablet with which I can call if I need to more than a large phone which can double as a small tablet if needed. My phone bill rarely reaches the 10€ a month (and that's with a 7€ a month contract and no free minutes) - the call function is basically so that my wife (and those annoying people that insist on calling me despite my hate for phone calls - and can't get it into their skull that they're better off calling my wife in the first place) can still do so.

As I said, the 7" is not a problem -  my hands & pockets are big enough to handle it with ease (and I couldn't care less about how ridiculous some stranger on a bus thinks I look holding something like that up to my face the one time a month where I might need to do so).

Finally, the "cheap" part is not much of an issue - I even looked into Cedar Tree's rugged 7" IP67 tablet (@$899) - but paying more than 2x the price for "ruggedization" (and my expected use) just isn't justified. Frankly, I haven't found my "ideal" device in ANY price class - the ones I mentioned were simply the only ones that came close to having everything I was looking for - if the Z Ultra was 0.5" larger (even with the 16:9 screen) & had 1000mAh more, it'd be absolutely perfect...

[EDIT]
And I just checked and apparently, since they're no longer being produced that justifies them selling for 100€ more now than 1.5 months ago... 380€ for a phone from 2013 seems like a bit much... :/
[/EDIT]


----------



## Planterz (Oct 13, 2015)

@zebuddha It might be more prudent to get a tablet and a small smartphone, and use your phone as a hotspot.


----------



## gorilla p (Oct 13, 2015)

zebuddha said:


> Yeah, I played around with the Sony Xperia Z Ultra (& the reason I stated screen size from 6.5" & up was to exclude it), not too happy about the reduced screen size & the 16:9 form-factor (not to mention the not-all-too-great battery life I've read about) - I'd probably go for the Huawei X1/X2 instead in the similar price range if that were my choice. I'm really looking more at a small tablet with which I can call if I need to more than a large phone which can double as a small tablet if needed. My phone bill rarely reaches the 10€ a month (and that's with a 7€ a month contract and no free minutes) - the call function is basically so that my wife (and those annoying people that insist on calling me despite my hate for phone calls - and can't get it into their skull that they're better off calling my wife in the first place) can still do so.
> 
> As I said, the 7" is not a problem -  my hands & pockets are big enough to handle it with ease (and I couldn't care less about how ridiculous some stranger on a bus thinks I look holding something like that up to my face the one time a month where I might need to do so).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I wouldn't knock the Mediatek chipsets. They're not the same crap of pre-2014. They have been outperforming QualComm for some time now and their prices are excellent. Only recently has QualComm caught up with their 64-bit devices and started to outperform them with their 800-810 chipsets.

However, if you're hoping for custom ROM/Kernel and XDA support, its not really an option. I don't like their closed-source mentality either.



Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## markis61 (Oct 13, 2015)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This thread is a continuation of this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



xperia z1 good phone man


----------



## rfvreynoso (Oct 13, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> @rfvreynoso go for your note 4 and flash cm12 onto it.
> 400 dollar plus some extra stuff is really cheap.
> Go for it

Click to collapse



I would like to root my device and as far as I read the Verizon note 4 running android 5.0.1 is not rootable and that's what my friends note 4 is running.

I attached some ss of note 4 details. If that is rootable for Verizon please point me in the right direction.  
Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## tomisus3 (Oct 13, 2015)

ka-la said:


> To buy Nexus 7 or wait for Microsoft Surface?
> 
> The question is really if the Surface will be cheaper than I bet it'll be (under 500)
> Nexus 7 seems like awesome tablet, but I think it might be too small for me , but im not really sure, since I never owned a tablet, and where I live I cant go and see any 7 inch tablets in store.
> ...

Click to collapse



İ think Nexus 7 is better then the other


----------



## kiavik (Oct 13, 2015)

*My Samsung Galaxy Nexus is getting old...*

Hello all!

I'm looking to buy a new phone since my Galaxy Nexus is showing its age. My requirements:

Screen size: 4" - 5" but it can be a bit bigger
Removable battery
 preferable dual sim but it's not mandatory
Good CPU 4-8 cores
Stock Android

From the research I've made I ended up with 2 possible choices: the Moto X Play and the Moto G 3rd gen 16GB, they both don't have the removable battery and the Moto X Play has a screen too big than I would like so I'm asking you if you know of any other device that could meet my requirements.

Thanks!


----------



## tomisus3 (Oct 13, 2015)

kiavik said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I'm looking to buy a new phone since my Galaxy Nexus is showing its age. My requirements:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



congurculations,have a good time


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 13, 2015)

tomisus3 said:


> congurculations,have a good time

Click to collapse



Rarerly i can't report this guy on app so @Darth sorry for interupting you but this guy is spamming his 10 post count.


----------



## Planterz (Oct 14, 2015)

kiavik said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I'm looking to buy a new phone since my Galaxy Nexus is showing its age. My requirements:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Galaxy S4 perhaps? As long as it's not a bootloader-locked version you can flash AOSP ROMs.


----------



## IRBent (Oct 14, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Galaxy S4 perhaps? As long as it's not a bootloader-locked version you can flash AOSP ROMs.

Click to collapse



Planterz, do tell more.  I think I'm interested in an S4 myself but I'm unsure of the variant and am ignorant to ODEX.  My wife has an S4 Active that is bone stock and other than batteries, it's been a great phone.  I took what appears to be a near-impossible phone to MOD and managed to do so with only reading these forums.  I 1st put CM12.1 on an HTC One XL that isn't user friendly to the mod scene.  Seems they aren't really happy with being rooted permanently.  I ran into issues with the CM12.1 and flashed CM11 and so far I love it.  I did this because the phone is supplied by work and it has unlimited internet.  now I have unlimited hotspot too without AT&T controlling it.  I want to do the same with another phone without breaking the bank, preferably sub $300 U.S.  The S4 might fit the bill if my dumb arse can figure out how to mod it.


----------



## proudtobepinoy (Oct 14, 2015)

*Samsung J7 or LG G3?*

Which is better?

I am not looking for much, I just want something smooth on everyday use, good battery life, and good camera. Which would be better, the LG G3 or the Galaxy J7?


----------



## mandayugana (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi,

I'm looking for a phone to replace my old one. I sell my Nexus 4 because it was too large. I know N4 is a really great phone, but the size makes it uncomfortable on my hand.

My requirements are:
1. 4" to be comfortable on my hand
2. dual SIM preferrable
3. >= 1GB of RAM
4. 2 cores or more
5. primary camera
6. Compass, NFC, and high density display is a plus
7. Updates from manufacturer or community

I bought Xperia M last week. I'm still using it until now. To be honest, it's a perfect phone for me. Unfortunately, in my country, there are many Xperia M users reporting about broken eMMC in their phone.  I don't want to take a risk of losing data, so I'm gonna leave this phone.

Based on my searches on Google, there are 2 candidates:
1. Zenfone 4
2. Galaxy S3 mini, but it lacks of dual SIM. 

I'm asking if any of you know other phones that could meet my requirements. Suggestions are welcome.

Thank you


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 14, 2015)

mandayugana said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for a phone to replace my old one. I sell my Nexus 4 because it was too large. I know N4 is a really great phone, but the size makes it uncomfortable on my hand.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Galaxy Alpha or iPhone 5C


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## kiavik (Oct 14, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Galaxy S4 perhaps? As long as it's not a bootloader-locked version you can flash AOSP ROMs.

Click to collapse



Thanks for replying, unfortunately the S4 is quite hard to find, I could only find the S4 mini which is not that great.

Do you think this tendency to make phones with non removable batteries is going to last?


----------



## Planterz (Oct 14, 2015)

IRBent said:


> Planterz, do tell more.  I think I'm interested in an S4 myself but I'm unsure of the variant and am ignorant to ODEX.  My wife has an S4 Active that is bone stock and other than batteries, it's been a great phone.  I took what appears to be a near-impossible phone to MOD and managed to do so with only reading these forums.  I 1st put CM12.1 on an HTC One XL that isn't user friendly to the mod scene.  Seems they aren't really happy with being rooted permanently.  I ran into issues with the CM12.1 and flashed CM11 and so far I love it.  I did this because the phone is supplied by work and it has unlimited internet.  now I have unlimited hotspot too without AT&T controlling it.  I want to do the same with another phone without breaking the bank, preferably sub $300 U.S.  The S4 might fit the bill if my dumb arse can figure out how to mod it.

Click to collapse



The AT&T Galaxy S4 is locked down pretty tight. Rootable, and I believe Safestrap works on it so you can use custom ROMs, but that's a PITA.

The T-Mobile version however is NOT locked down. And guess what? It has all of AT&T's LTE bands, including 17, and will work just fine on AT&T's network as long as the phone is carrier-unlocked.

The same is true for the T-Mobile Galaxy S5. It just depends on how much you want to spend. The S4 is a perfectly competent device (way moreso than your aged Galaxy Nexus), but obviously the S5 is better and more future-proof.

---------- Post added at 02:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 AM ----------




kiavik said:


> Thanks for replying, unfortunately the S4 is quite hard to find, I could only find the S4 mini which is not that great.
> 
> Do you think this tendency to make phones with non removable batteries is going to last?

Click to collapse



Where are you that an S4 is hard to find? Samsung sold millions of them things.


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 14, 2015)

Planterz said:


> The AT&T Galaxy S4 is locked down pretty tight. Rootable, and I believe Safestrap works on it so you can use custom ROMs, but that's a PITA.
> 
> The T-Mobile version however is NOT locked down. And guess what? It has all of AT&T's LTE bands, including 17, and will work just fine on AT&T's network as long as the phone is carrier-unlocked.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In my country all the S4 minis are getting ditched in all possible phone sellers stores and if you search on Google in The Netherlands than you will see the filthy minis flooping up xD

I think he needs to change his search keywords into: 'S4 i9505 buy' or 'S4 i9505 buy Amazon' . maybe he searched for 'Buy S4' instead.
And Amazon and bestbuy always offers those devices in bulk tho


----------



## doveman (Oct 14, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> I'm sorry i'm affraid i can't help you with such a budget, i don't have experience with such phones.

Click to collapse



Anyone else know of any reasonably priced phones (i.e. around £80) that fit my requirements? People I know don't even consider spending £200+ on a phone. I only paid about £120 for my Moto G 2014 DS.

The requirements:

1. Good battery life. Ideally should last at least a few days with minimal WiFI/Data usage (so maybe some notifications coming in via Data and then briefly enabling WiFi to reply to e-mail, messages, etc).
2. Supports encryption. You'd expect all phones to these days but the Y550 I bought and sold on didn't.
3. Can be rooted and custom recovery installed.
4. 1GB+ RAM
5. 16GB internal storage. The 8GB on my Moto G is just about OK but I end up having to use Link2SD to put stuff on external SD and it will be easier if my Dad doesn't have to. I guess I could compromise on this if 16GB would push the price up too much though.
4. Ideally has a nice slim and fast custom ROM available (that must support encryption) but I can freeze stuff on the stock ROM, so I guess it's not essential.
5. Supports AFWall+ logging. Not sure exactly what this depends on but it doesn't work on at least one of my tablets.
6. 3G's sufficient but if 4G's available within budget then that's a bonus.

That's for my Dad. For myself, I just saw the Asus Zenfone 2 ZE550ML 4G Dual Sim 16GB is available unlocked for £148 and was wondering if that would be a good upgrade from my Moto G 2014 DS? It has 2GB and 16GB, compared to the Moto G's 1GB and 8GB so that's definitely an upgrade, as is the 3000mAh battery (although I wonder if the extra RAM and storage will cause sufficient additional drain to  cancel that out) and it has GPS and Glonass, like the Moto G, but maybe there's some downsides that aren't obvious, such as problems rooting and installing custom recovery, lack of custom ROMs, no support for encryption or AFWall+ logging?


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 14, 2015)

doveman said:


> Anyone else know of any reasonably priced phones (i.e. around £80) that fit my requirements? People I know don't even consider spending £200+ on a phone. I only paid about £120 for my Moto G 2014 DS.
> 
> The requirements:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have to wait and buy a decent device.
When i was a kid i had 30 bucks every month to buy all things except clothes ( my parents bought those for me ).
I gathered those monthly 30 bucks for 2 years and got obviously 600 bucks to spend on the newest flagship of that time.
It's about patience.


----------



## doveman (Oct 14, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> You have to wait and buy a decent device.
> When i was a kid i had 30 bucks every month to buy all things except clothes ( my parents bought those for me ).
> I gathered those monthly 30 bucks for 2 years and got obviously 600 bucks to spend on the newest flagship of that time.
> It's about patience.

Click to collapse



I disagree. As I said, I got my Moto G for about £120 and it does the job, so there's no need to spend £250+ on a phone IMO. I'm certainly not going to tell my Dad he needs to save up his pocket money to buy an expensive phone when he doesn't need one and he would think it crazy to spend so much anyway. If you don't have any knowledge of budget phones that's fine but please don't try and give me financial advice.


----------



## deadshot42 (Oct 14, 2015)

My dad is (finally) looking at making the upgrade to a smart phone.  We're on Verizon.

He's not incredibly tech saavy and he refuses to get the proper glasses so his eye sight isn't that great.  We looked at the Galaxy's and the "Easy Mode" seemed to be readable for him, and would take some of the learning curve off for him.  I'm not a huge fan though of Verizon bought phones due to the bloatware and the lockdowns, though other than possibly using the wifi hotspot without a plan I don't think there's anything he'd ever need to root for.  

I like the S5's removeable battery, as he probably will never upgrade from this phone and a battery replacement down the road will probably be needed, but as an older phone I'm worried about lifespan.  But, with S6, no battery and no xD card slot for all his MP3's.

I also like Motorola's for their durability, I have a Moto X Pure but the phone is waaaaay bigger than he needs.  I know the Moto G's aren't "officially" on Verizon unless it's the older ones on pre-paid plans, is there a way to drop an activated SIM card into a G and run it on Verizon's network without issues? 

Would it make more sense to go with a Nexus 5X or Motorola with a launcher / skin designed for older folks?


----------



## Planterz (Oct 14, 2015)

deadshot42 said:


> My dad is (finally) looking at making the upgrade to a smart phone.

Click to collapse



I'd say the Galaxy S5 would be a good choice. I'd personally rather have the SD801 in the S5 than the 808 that the Nexus 5X has. I wouldn't worry too much about it being "old", as it's plenty powerful for today's apps and even the most intense 3D games, so it'll be just fine for simple stuff like checking email, web browsing, facebook, Candy Crush, etc. It'll be future-proof far longer than something like a Moto G. Plus being waterproof is always nice. The removable battery is the key thing though, IMO. In a couple years time the battery will be dying and will need replacing. In fact, get a spare right away; if your dad is used to a "dumb" phone, one that lasts days without needing to be plugged in, your dad might forget that he needs to charge every day or 2, and a spare might save his bacon. And whether he chooses to use the Easy Mode or not, make sure to turn off all the pointless/superfluous/redundant Samsung nonsense that he'll never use like S Voice so the phone doesn't lag. And make sure his Play Store account is set to only do updates on wi-fi so he doesn't accidentally use up his mobile data.


----------



## IRBent (Oct 15, 2015)

Planterz said:


> The AT&T Galaxy S4 is locked down pretty tight. Rootable, and I believe Safestrap works on it so you can use custom ROMs, but that's a PITA.
> 
> The T-Mobile version however is NOT locked down. And guess what? It has all of AT&T's LTE bands, including 17, and will work just fine on AT&T's network as long as the phone is carrier-unlocked.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Planterz,
  I was aware of the AT&T lockdown and was thinking an i9505 unlocked would be my best option.  I've found this site that has good resellerratings and seems like a decent site.  Cell2get.com. I think they sell new phones.  Any other recommendations is highly welcomed.


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 15, 2015)

@Planterz and @yzak85 i really appreciate your work.
Could you please help me with a decision?

I want an eco system of Google made products like Android operated phones and tablets and chromebooks and chromebases.

Requirments:
# Phones and tablets needs to be from Android.
# The chromebases and chromebooks  needs to be the same brand if possible and also the same brand like my phone and tablets.
# Smartwatch needs to be the same like at least one of my other devices.

########
LG is looking good because i like their phones.
It's not nessecairy to have another phone so we can exclude a phone from my requirmemts.

Tablet:
2K or 4K screen
3GB RAM at least
Big screen
Good built quality
Good sound

Chromebase:
# 4GB RAM at least
# Intel CPU at least
# FHD at least

Chromebook:
# same as chromebase specs + the built material needs to be metal or something strong and premium feeling.

Smartwatch needs to be good looking.

If possible i would like to have all the products from 1 brand or 2 brands but not more than 2 brands.

Aaaand...
If it's possible i would like a phone of the same brand like the other products if the price is below 250 euros.


----------



## Planterz (Oct 15, 2015)

IRBent said:


> Planterz,
> I was aware of the AT&T lockdown and was thinking an i9505 unlocked would be my best option.  I've found this site that has good resellerratings and seems like a decent site.  Cell2get.com. I think they sell new phones.  Any other recommendations is highly welcomed.

Click to collapse



The i9505 won't have North American LTE bands. The T-Mobile M919 is what you want to get if you're on AT&T in the US.


----------



## jugger221 (Oct 15, 2015)

Try oneplus dude


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 15, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> @Planterz and @yzak85 i really appreciate your work.
> Could you please help me with a decision?
> 
> I want an eco system of Google made products like Android operated phones and tablets and chromebooks and chromebases.
> ...

Click to collapse


@Planterz @force70 @yzak58 @s6freak could you help me with the above?


----------



## Planterz (Oct 15, 2015)

Sorry, I know very little of ChromOS or Androidware.


----------



## IRBent (Oct 15, 2015)

Planterz said:


> The i9505 won't have North American LTE bands. The T-Mobile M919 is what you want to get if you're on AT&T in the US.

Click to collapse



Ok, you lost me Planterz.  I'm ignorant to North American LTE Bands and frequencies.  But looking at the i9505 and Googling our bands, it appears the i9505 has the LTE Band 4 running on 1700MHz.  It also appears that AT&T and T-Mobile both operate on those.  So what am I not understanding?  I'm truly ignorant on this and don't mean to come off as a butt head, I only want to learn.  I was about to push the button on a ~ $255 i9505 until you posted it wouldn't work here.  I'm glad you saved me the money.

References:
i9505 specs: http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_i9505_galaxy_s4-5371.php
LTE Freq's and Bands: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_LTE_networks


----------



## shagggggggy (Oct 16, 2015)

*USB BT 4.0+irDA Dongle*

Hi, I'm not quite sure if this product even exists but I was trying to buy a BlueTooth 4.0 & irDA (Infrared) USB  2-In-1  Dongle.
I have searched for hours but the closest thing I could find was these two things;

http://www.actisys.com/BluetoothProd.html#BT5712U
BT5711U (Bluetooth-to-RAW IR Bridge, Class 2, Battery Powered);
BT5712U (Bluetooth to IrDA Bridge, Class 2, Battery Powered)

As you can see that not what I'm looking for.Any feedback would be very much helpful and I would be very grateful!


----------



## Planterz (Oct 16, 2015)

IRBent said:


> Ok, you lost me Planterz.  I'm ignorant to North American LTE Bands and frequencies.  But looking at the i9505 and Googling our bands, it appears the i9505 has the LTE Band 4 running on 1700MHz.  It also appears that AT&T and T-Mobile both operate on those.  So what am I not understanding?  I'm truly ignorant on this and don't mean to come off as a butt head, I only want to learn.  I was about to push the button on a ~ $255 i9505 until you posted it wouldn't work here.  I'm glad you saved me the money.
> 
> References:
> i9505 specs: http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_i9505_galaxy_s4-5371.php
> LTE Freq's and Bands: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_LTE_networks

Click to collapse



There's various versions of the i9505. Don't go by GSMArena's specs, as they cater to a primarily European base (especially UK). The specs on that site do not say that the i9505 has band 4, it says that the SGH-i337 has band 4, which is the AT&T variant that you do not want. You want the M919 T-Mobile variant.

An alternative that I had forgotten about is the i9505G, which was the Google Play Edition that came with stock Android. I'm pretty sure that the GPE S4 can use any of the "unified" ROMs that work on the various i9505s and the M919.

BTW, check out the phones listed on Swappa (XDA's buy/sell section).


----------



## IRBent (Oct 16, 2015)

Planterz said:


> There's various versions of the i9505. Don't go by GSMArena's specs, as they cater to a primarily European base (especially UK). The specs on that site do not say that the i9505 has band 4, it says that the SGH-i337 has band 4, which is the AT&T variant that you do not want. You want the M919 T-Mobile variant.
> 
> An alternative that I had forgotten about is the i9505G, which was the Google Play Edition that came with stock Android. I'm pretty sure that the GPE S4 can use any of the "unified" ROMs that work on the various i9505s and the M919.
> 
> BTW, check out the phones listed on Swappa (XDA's buy/sell section).

Click to collapse



I think I follow you now and see where I misunderstood the specs they laid out.  I wasn't paying attention to the two separate freq and band specs and assumed if it showed 1700MHz and band 4, it meant those were on ALL i9505 versions.

---------- Post added at 10:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 PM ----------




Planterz said:


> There's various versions of the i9505. Don't go by GSMArena's specs, as they cater to a primarily European base (especially UK). The specs on that site do not say that the i9505 has band 4, it says that the SGH-i337 has band 4, which is the AT&T variant that you do not want. You want the M919 T-Mobile variant.
> 
> An alternative that I had forgotten about is the i9505G, which was the Google Play Edition that came with stock Android. I'm pretty sure that the GPE S4 can use any of the "unified" ROMs that work on the various i9505s and the M919.
> 
> BTW, check out the phones listed on Swappa (XDA's buy/sell section).

Click to collapse



Oh, I think I read the latest T-Mobile S4 were starting to lock the bootloader.  Or maybe that was the StraightTalk version.  Heck, Alzheimer's keeps my old ass confused.


----------



## supermooshman (Oct 16, 2015)

anyone a suggestion for a decent (as in "mom - grade, works but not top notch", no games or anything fancy, just a browser, email and phone/sms) phone which is 4 inch or smaller and has decent battery life?

except for the Sony z3 compact (which seems like a decent device, just not the flagship pricetag), these devices seem to have gone extinct?


----------



## Planterz (Oct 16, 2015)

supermooshman said:


> these devices seem to have gone extinct?

Click to collapse



Pretty much. Z1 Compact? Galaxy S4 Mini? Depends on your provider....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## kingredfire (Oct 17, 2015)

rfvreynoso said:


> Looking to replace a faulty Verizon LG G3.  I was quite happy with device coming from a lg g2, other than lower battery stamina, until my phone couldnt take a focus picture.  I read online and apparently an issue with this phones.
> Anyways, so now I am debating on what to replace it with.
> I like long battery or replaceable but I game a lot so battery usually dies relatively quick.  I had galaxy nexus, lg g2, lg g3 current.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



With the V10 recently released, I recently bought myself an LG G4 and couldn't be happier coming from a long generation of Samsung devices. Though the LG G Flex 2 has SnapDragon 810 and G4 with 808, I don't think there will be much of a difference. Get the G4....


----------



## vcforums (Oct 17, 2015)

Can anyone suggest a device,  below are my requirements 

I am not looking for fancy features  or top notch camera

Basically device for trying different  mods, and alternate OS(Sailfish, Ubuntu, Firefox,Tizen)

I have shortlisted on Nexus5.  Any other suggestions, please  let me know. 

Thanks


----------



## Irumar (Oct 17, 2015)

I think you should also look at lg g3. Very stable for general use, long lasting, good processor speed and support. Thanx

Sent from my LG-H818 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xexux (Oct 18, 2015)

Is there any smartphone for audiophiles? besides Galaxy S *voodoo + wolfson combo*?


----------



## IRBent (Oct 18, 2015)

xexux said:


> Is there any smartphone for audiophiles? besides Galaxy S *voodoo + wolfson combo*?

Click to collapse



I know nothing about the phone you mentioned or exactly what you mean by "for audiophiles", but the HTC One models with dual speakers up front, one top and one on the bottom, produce some dang fine sound in stereo.  It is the biggest reason I like my HTC One Mini.


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 18, 2015)

vcforums said:


> Can anyone suggest a device,  below are my requirements
> 
> I am not looking for fancy features  or top notch camera
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The best to go is the OPO with 64GB/4GB RAM .


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Oct 18, 2015)

If I buy an unlocked CDMA Galaxy S4 will it work on GSM Networks(ATT/Straight Talk)? Will flashing roms and such unlock it? If so are there instructions on how to re-unlock it?


----------



## Planterz (Oct 19, 2015)

Xplorer4x4 said:


> If I buy an unlocked CDMA Galaxy S4 will it work on GSM Networks(ATT/Straight Talk)? Will flashing roms and such unlock it? If so are there instructions on how to re-unlock it?

Click to collapse



An unlocked CDMA phone will either be Verizon or Sprint. I can't make heads or tails on if they actually work properly or not on Straight Talk GSM networks, as everybody seems to disagree with each other on what works and what doesn't. But if you want to use AT&T's network on Straight Talk with custom ROMs, you want to buy a T-Mobile version. The bootloader is unlocked (not the same thing as being carrier unlocked), so you can flash ROMs, and the T-Mobile version has all of AT&T's LTE bands. The Verizon and AT&T versions have locked bootloaders, so you're screwed in that regard (except for root and Safestrap, but that's a PITA and not the same thing), and using a Sprint one might not work (no idea about the bootloader on that one).


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Oct 19, 2015)

Planterz said:


> An unlocked CDMA phone will either be Verizon or Sprint. I can't make heads or tails on if they actually work properly or not on Straight Talk GSM networks, as everybody seems to disagree with each other on what works and what doesn't. But if you want to use AT&T's network on Straight Talk with custom ROMs, you want to buy a T-Mobile version. The bootloader is unlocked (not the same thing as being carrier unlocked), so you can flash ROMs, and the T-Mobile version has all of AT&T's LTE bands. The Verizon and AT&T versions have locked bootloaders, so you're screwed in that regard (except for root and Safestrap, but that's a PITA and not the same thing), and using a Sprint one might not work (no idea about the bootloader on that one).

Click to collapse



Thanks for clarifying. Just two more questions. Does the T-Mobile version still need to be carrier unlocked? What is the model number for the T-Mobile version?

Sent from my Moto G LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (Oct 19, 2015)

Xplorer4x4 said:


> Thanks for clarifying. Just two more questions. Does the T-Mobile version still need to be carrier unlocked? What is the model number for the T-Mobile version?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G LTE using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It will need to be carrier unlocked. So long as the device has been paid off by the original owner, and hasn't been IMEI blacklisted, there should be no problem unlocking it. In fact, chances are it'll have been unlocked automatically anyway. T-Mobile has a tool on their website for checking unlock status. If you buy from a reseller company (off eBay, Amazon, or Swappa), they'll be clean and unlocked.

The model number is SGH-M919 (often shortened to M919).


----------



## IRBent (Oct 19, 2015)

Xplorer4x4 said:


> Thanks for clarifying. Just two more questions. Does the T-Mobile version still need to be carrier unlocked? What is the model number for the T-Mobile version?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G LTE using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I've been asking these same questions the last week or so with intentions of buying a Samsung S4 to put CM11 on.  But the deeper I dig the more I learn and the less I think I want the S4.  The link below is to the M919 that Planterz specifically suggests buying and the price is darn good.  However I think I'm going to back down off my criteria and go with a phone with a built-in battery and no SD card slot.  I think i'll trade the S4 idea in for a OnePlus One since it basically comes setup with CM already installed.

Link to purchase the S4 you need:  http://www.cell2get.com/samsung-galaxy-s4-4g-gsm-unlocked-black-p-4387.html

I assume it's new and can confirm that if they ever answer my email.


----------



## deadlyindian (Oct 20, 2015)

*Moto X 2nd Gen or the OnePlus One?*

Which one? Moto X 2014 or the 2014 Flagship killer OnePlus One?
Fyi i'm coming from a IPS device, heard that Amoled screens have burn in issues and over-saturated colours which is a concern for me, while the IPS has true colour, which is true as i'm currently using a device with IPS display.
Will be using the device for a year or so.


----------



## inad ila (Oct 20, 2015)

Oneplus one of course 3gb ram 2.4ghz 64/16 GB internal and powerful processor


----------



## ohporter (Oct 20, 2015)

KidCarter93 said:


> Even though the iPad is a powerful device, considering it's Apple, its price and fact that it can't be customized like Android can, knock it down in my opinion. But if you've had apple devices before, then iPad could be a good choice for you.
> 
> As far as android tablets go, if you're looking for a smaller tablet then the Nexus 7 is definitely worth looking at. It's brilliant what it can do for the price of it, and devs will be able to push it further anyway.
> If you'd like a bigger screen, then there's the Asus Eee Pad Transformer Prime and Galaxy Note 10.1. They're the 2 bigger tabs I'd recommend because they've both had great reviews from friends of mine who have got them and they wouldn't look back at all.
> ...

Click to collapse



I found that once I went to a Nexus 6, the usefulness of my Nexus 7 was gone. That is, I find that I never use it as my 6 is big enough and always with me.

---------- Post added at 07:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 AM ----------




deadshot42 said:


> My dad is (finally) looking at making the upgrade to a smart phone.  We're on Verizon.
> 
> He's not incredibly tech saavy and he refuses to get the proper glasses so his eye sight isn't that great.  We looked at the Galaxy's and the "Easy Mode" seemed to be readable for him, and would take some of the learning curve off for him.  I'm not a huge fan though of Verizon bought phones due to the bloatware and the lockdowns, though other than possibly using the wifi hotspot without a plan I don't think there's anything he'd ever need to root for.

Click to collapse



I would warn you that not all Verizon bought phones are loaded with bloatware. If you get a Nexus 6 it's pristine just like if you bought any Nexus device from the Play Store. Also, that's a decent choice due to the large display if you add a large print launcher.

---------- Post added at 07:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 AM ----------




vcforums said:


> I have shortlisted on Nexus5.  Any other suggestions, please  let me know.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



5x, you mean?


----------



## Falster (Oct 20, 2015)

deadlyindian said:


> Which one? Moto X 2014 or the 2014 Flagship killer OnePlus One?
> Fyi i'm coming from a IPS device, heard that Amoled screens have burn in issues and over-saturated colours which is a concern for me, while the IPS has true colour, which is true as i'm currently using a device with IPS display.
> Will be using the device for a year or so.

Click to collapse



 OPO is the better choise, if the size is no problem for you. Moto X has a poor battery, 2300mAh are IMHO not enough für a 5" FHD device.


----------



## kingamateur (Oct 20, 2015)

*Early Christmas gift. Need some advice.*

Good morning XDA family!

I am in the market to replace my i337 Galaxy S4 around early December. I am very comfortable with rooting and ROM installation. I am happy with the performance of the latest GOLDENEYE rom, however, I'm ready for an upgrade for my 2+ year old work horse.

I have the following criteria that I am using to narrow down my selection. I've done a fair amount of research, and some sleepless nights, so I apologize for the lengthy list below. I am hoping some of you could offer your suggestion(s) as to what may be my best choice. Here are my "needs" and "wants", however, they are negotiable:

NEEDS "firm, but negotiable":
-usable with current Straight Talk 4G AT&T service
-$325 USD or less
-Longevity. My Galaxy S4 has given me 2+ great years. I'd like the same quality.
-micro SD removable storage
-replaceable battery (even if it involves more work than simply removing the back cover. I'm not afraid to carefully disassemble)
-solid audio-CPU of SD 801 or up to SD 808
-Adreno 330 or higher
-16 GB internal storage if micro SD available
-32 GB minimum if no micro SD
-2 GB RAM minimum, 2 GB preferred
-1080p minimum resolution

WANTS "like to have, but not deal breaker":
-5" minimum screen, but no more than 5.7”
-side or front facing speakers
-decent camera. I'd like better than my Galaxy S4, however, I rarely use the camera. If I do, it's usually in well lit conditions and I can hold steady.
-manufacturer warranty


These are the four phones, in order of preference, which I am strongly considering. Be advised, if the Swappa prices on #3 and #4 drop to my price range, they may move up my list.
1 - OPPO Find 7 $329 new w/warranty
2 - OnePlus One $300 new w/ warranty OR Swappa current used price $200 +/-
3 - LG G4 Swappa current used price $350 +/- 
4 - HTC One M9 Swappa current used price $340 +/-

Thanks, in advance, for your time and insight!

Cheers!


----------



## lleresche (Oct 20, 2015)

kingamateur said:


> Good morning XDA family!
> 
> I am in the market to replace my i337 Galaxy S4 around early December. I am very comfortable with rooting and ROM installation. I am happy with the performance of the latest GOLDENEYE rom, however, I'm ready for an upgrade for my 2+ year old work horse.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hey there there is the One plus 2 coming soon out.

Overal I would recommend the Meizo Pro 5 its coming out in september. Looking at your demands you want a big phone with toons of memory to watch a bunch load of Por...!!!! Videos and do heavy game. The Meizu pro 5 have a Exynos 7420. following the benchmarks from wccf  tech  its a bit (Kind of good) place ahead of the Snapdragon 810 Flagchip from Snapdragon. if you want to stay by a more solid marked go with HTC M9. Im not familiar with Meizu but I do know they are a growing company going to impose soon very soon heavy problems to Samsung Htc Apple etc... 

Comparaison from HTC LG and Meizu:

http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=7573&idPhone3=6901&idPhone2=6891 

THe only down side is the 1080p 5.6" display its not the biggest ppi its more of a choice. and the speakers are not frontal ( Again reason to go for HTC,). 

You need to look a lot of videos and reviews before buying. Look if there is available roms for the device you chose and active forums. I guess you will be safe with the HTC M9 or the Meizu pro 5.

Edit: You need to look the price of the replacement parts specially the screen with digitizr assembly, by the galaxy s4 I remember it costed me 100+ euros (INSANE) and for my iphone 4s I could buy for less than 30 Euros.


----------



## Hannah Stern (Oct 20, 2015)

kingamateur said:


> Good morning XDA family!
> 
> I am in the market to replace my i337 Galaxy S4 around early December. I am very comfortable with rooting and ROM installation. I am happy with the performance of the latest GOLDENEYE rom, however, I'm ready for an upgrade for my 2+ year old work horse.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The Note 3 has EVERYTHING you mentioned in the lists. Without one exeption. No front facing speakers but bottom speakers. Headphone jack at the top. The Note 4's Volume Keys and Camera is great. The Oppo Find 7 is a great phone to be satisfied with.

You mentioned four phones (Find 7, 1+1, G4, M9) which should also be OK for you. Maybe the S5+ G901F is interesting for you. Also consider a look at the OnePlus One and the Galaxy Note 4.  Forget Note 5 and S6.

And don't forget to check the specifications at GSMArena!


Oppo Find 7
Galaxy Note 3
Galaxy Note Four - With good Future-Proofity
Galaxy S5+
1+1
1+2
HTC 1 M9

I hope, this helped


----------



## Planterz (Oct 20, 2015)

deadlyindian said:


> Which one? Moto X 2014 or the 2014 Flagship killer OnePlus One?
> Fyi i'm coming from a IPS device, heard that Amoled screens have burn in issues and over-saturated colours which is a concern for me, while the IPS has true colour, which is true as i'm currently using a device with IPS display.
> Will be using the device for a year or so.

Click to collapse



I can't think of a single reason to get the 2014 Moto X over the OnePlus One.



kingamateur said:


> Good morning XDA family!
> 
> I am in the market to replace my i337 Galaxy S4 around early December. I am very comfortable with rooting and ROM installation. I am happy with the performance of the latest GOLDENEYE rom, however, I'm ready for an upgrade for my 2+ year old work horse.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OnePlus One or LG G3.


----------



## R7R12 (Oct 20, 2015)

So, my old phone is dying and i want to get a new one. I dont want to get any big brand, like samsung, apple, htc or w/e cuz most of the time they are really pricey.

I found the meizu m2 note and i really like it, it seems to be a really good deal. The thing is that i cannot find and cyanogenmod for it. So i would like to get a phone, even a chinese brand, that already has CM developed for it. Any suggestions?

Oh, and the 250 euros is the max i can go at the moment.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## lleresche (Oct 20, 2015)

R7R12 said:


> So, my old phone is dying and i want to get a new one. I dont want to get any big brand, like samsung, apple, htc or w/e cuz most of the time they are really pricey.
> 
> I found the meizu m2 note and i really like it, it seems to be a really good deal. The thing is that i cannot find and cyanogenmod for it. So i would like to get a phone, even a chinese brand, that already has CM developed for it. Any suggestions?
> 
> Oh, and the 250 euros is the max i can go at the moment.

Click to collapse



The xiaomi mi4 c out in September is a really really good choice for a small price. The comunity is still developing but for the last model xiaomi mi 4i there was a good suppirt. I know is a bit more than your budget 15€ (http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Orig..._73_74_75,searchweb201527_4,searchweb201560_9) (If you select DHL method and write and email after ordering that, you would like the Europe Express method, you wont be charged with Extra border fees.)  but I think is the best choice you could make for this price.

A compare just to easy your task. 

Cheers Peps


----------



## vcforums (Oct 21, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> The best to go is the OPO with 64GB/4GB RAM .

Click to collapse



Thanks mate for your  reply. 
But considering my above needs do you think OPO is better than nexus 5 ?? 

In case if it gets bricked, OPO has better chance to relive than nexus 5 ?? 

Thanks
Girish


----------



## renaltosonylevi (Oct 21, 2015)

vcforums said:


> Thanks mate for your  reply.
> But considering my above needs do you think OPO is better than nexus 5 ??
> 
> In case if it gets bricked, OPO has better chance to relive than nexus 5 ??
> ...

Click to collapse



When you say nexus 5 do you mean the 5x? Also when you say OPO do you mean one plus two with 4\64gb and snapdragon 810?
Also on the subject "bricking" unless you have gone and done some physical damage to the hardware nine times out of ten the phone is merely corrupted and not booting. Usually all it takes is a bit of research, a bit of sweat and a crash course in (usually) linux.
Also as an insurance policy it pays to have certain partitions backed up off the phone, especially the one with your imei number.
As for the one plus two the custom ROM scene has yet to gain maturity but most likely will gain strong momentum eventually.
As of this moment I suspect the orignal nexus five might be the best bet for the os's you want to run even though it is in it's twilight and development is going to slow down.
The best bet is probably to find one second hand.


----------



## lleresche (Oct 21, 2015)

vcforums said:


> Thanks mate for your  reply.
> But considering my above needs do you think OPO is better than nexus 5 ??
> 
> In case if it gets bricked, OPO has better chance to relive than nexus 5 ??
> ...

Click to collapse



No problem. I'm not a root expert. I guess there isnt a difference from risk of rooting maybe the opo would be easier or be more "prepared" than the nexus. But than the nexus will have naturally more support meaning soft brick won't be a problem


----------



## Irumar (Oct 21, 2015)

I still think you should consider lg g3 as per your requirements of removable battery and storage, and availability and support for custom ROMs. If budget is ok then lg g4 or the next best is HTC. I myself have upgraded from lg g3 with root and custom rom (given to a sibling) to lg g4 as they are the most stable, and serviceable

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## lleresche (Oct 21, 2015)

I just woke up and I am having a hard time to figure out which oppo or nexus you meaning http://www.phonearena.com/phones/compare/LG-G4,Google-Nexus-5X,OPPO-Find-7/phones/9104,9593,8351

I'm going to buy personally a Xiaomi mi4c it cost 280€ has a nice 1080p screen 5"  32GB space with 3Gn ram and the Snapdragon 808. 
Same thing as your nexus or lg plus it has PINK color . If you don't want the MI 4C take the LG4 looking on the raw specs he is the toughest guy...


----------



## renaltosonylevi (Oct 21, 2015)

lleresche said:


> I just woke up and I am having a hard time to figure out which oppo or nexus you meaning http://www.phonearena.com/phones/compare/LG-G4,Google-Nexus-5X,OPPO-Find-7/phones/9104,9593,8351
> 
> I'm going to buy personally a Xiaomi mi4c it cost 280€ has a nice 1080p screen 5"  32GB space with 3Gn ram and the Snapdragon 808.
> Same thing as your nexus or lg plus it has PINK color . If you don't want the MI 4C take the LG4 looking on the raw specs he is the toughest guy...

Click to collapse



Of the list of phones on the link its a no brainer. Get the nexus 5X, for Gerard's sake this XDA not Android authority. The length of time it takes to find a computer and plug in a USB connection is how long your phone should be unrooted. 
Also you want a decent development scene for your phone and for that you cannot beat a nexus, plus its not a bad phone.
If you are still running factory software on your phone and you are happy with that I suggest you are in the wrong place.


----------



## vcforums (Oct 21, 2015)

Once again thanks.
I am referring to Nexus 5(old) model ,and OnePlus One.
The reason for my concerns are as below:
Previously i was an LGP500 user and had used some 25+ custom roms, and never had any issue.

But once i was flashing original rom, using KdZ updater and it stuck on "Emergency Mode" . And that's my story of hard bricked LG P500 

So taking this above scenario in picture wanted your opinion on Nexus 5 (old) or Oneplus One(old)??
My concerns are better community support for roms, and alternate OS (Ubuntu Touch/Sailfish). 

Looking from wiki page of Ubuntu and Sailfish ,Nexus 5 looks to be best bet. But still required an second opinion. 

Thanks
Girish

---------- Post added at 08:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 AM ----------




renaltosonylevi said:


> When you say nexus 5 do you mean the 5x? Also when you say OPO do you mean one plus two with 4\64gb and snapdragon 810?
> Also on the subject "bricking" unless you have gone and done some physical damage to the hardware nine times out of ten the phone is merely corrupted and not booting. Usually all it takes is a bit of research, a bit of sweat and a crash course in (usually) linux.
> Also as an insurance policy it pays to have certain partitions backed up off the phone, especially the one with your imei number.
> As for the one plus two the custom ROM scene has yet to gain maturity but most likely will gain strong momentum eventually.
> ...

Click to collapse



Once again thanks.
I am referring to Nexus 5(old) model ,and OnePlus One.
The reason for my concerns are as below:
Previously i was an LGP500 user and had used some 25+ custom roms, and never had any issue.

But once i was flashing original rom, using KdZ updater and it stuck on "Emergency Mode" . And that's my story of hard bricked LG P500 

So taking this above scenario in picture wanted your opinion on Nexus 5 (old) or Oneplus One(old)??
My concerns are better community support for roms, and alternate OS (Ubuntu Touch/Sailfish). 

Looking from wiki page of Ubuntu and Sailfish ,Nexus 5 looks to be best bet. But still required an second opinion. 

Thanks
Girish


----------



## lleresche (Oct 21, 2015)

vcforums said:


> Once again thanks.
> I am referring to Nexus 5(old) model ,and OnePlus One.
> The reason for my concerns are as below:
> Previously i was an LGP500 user and had used some 25+ custom roms, and never had any issue.
> ...

Click to collapse



In this case go for the Nexus 5. He is overall stronger in paper. + you sill find mode easily pieces and support (roms)


----------



## mandayugana (Oct 21, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> Galaxy Alpha or iPhone 5C

Click to collapse



Thanks for your suggestion. iPhone 5 and its variants seem the best 4 inch phones ever built. Unfortunately, they are not a budget phones. 

I'm choosing S3 Mini. It's not a dual SIM phone. So I will use an old Nokia phone as secondary phone.


----------



## Falster (Oct 21, 2015)

vcforums said:


> So taking this above scenario in picture wanted your opinion on Nexus 5 (old) or Oneplus One(old)??

Click to collapse



 I think the Oneplus One is the better deal. Why? 64GB storage, 3GB Ram, SD801, lot´s of CustomRoms including MM already, way better battery (2300mAh vs. 3100mAh) and of course the price.


----------



## renaltosonylevi (Oct 21, 2015)

vcforums said:


> Once again thanks.
> I am referring to Nexus 5(old) model ,and OnePlus One.
> The reason for my concerns are as below:
> Previously i was an LGP500 user and had used some 25+ custom roms, and never had any issue.
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah... the one plus original.

As much as I love my one plus one (original) and believe that the development community is on fire, at the moment (kicking ass and taking names) there is not much going on for the OS's you are looking for.

If Ubuntu and sailfish where not such a priority I would recommend the one plus one in a heartbeat. So the best bet is to get an original nexus 5. Preferably second hand and cheap if you can. Then you can spend the change on a battery pack (they aren't so great in that area, but not apple bad )


----------



## lleresche (Oct 21, 2015)

mandayugana said:


> Thanks for your suggestion. iPhone 5 and its variants seem the best 4 inch phones ever built. Unfortunately, they are not a budget phones.
> 
> I'm choosing S3 Mini. It's not a dual SIM phone. So I will use an old Nokia phone as secondary phone.

Click to collapse



You can have better cheaper dual sim card phones.  How much are you willing to spend ?

---------- Post added at 09:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 AM ----------

For around 150€ the Siswoo c55 is your guy to choose. The design is boring and only made of pastic. For this price the performances are really good. plus It has dual sim card. 
If you willing to spend more the Xiaomi redmi note 2 is the best for your money.


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 21, 2015)

mandayugana said:


> Thanks for your suggestion. iPhone 5 and its variants seem the best 4 inch phones ever built. Unfortunately, they are not a budget phones.
> 
> I'm choosing S3 Mini. It's not a dual SIM phone. So I will use an old Nokia phone as secondary phone.

Click to collapse



Good to hear that ! Have fun!


----------



## PigsLegends (Oct 21, 2015)

Samsung Galaxy s4 lte+. good sound. up to date. i'm happy with it.


----------



## tupacc12 (Oct 21, 2015)

*htc m9 vs mate s*

i need to change smartphone and i have the possibility to take the htc one m9 or the huawei mate S at the same price....please help me!


----------



## kingamateur (Oct 22, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> The Note 3 has EVERYTHING you mentioned in the lists. Without one exeption. No front facing speakers but bottom speakers. Headphone jack at the top. The Note 4's Volume Keys and Camera is great. The Oppo Find 7 is a great phone to be satisfied with.
> 
> You mentioned four phones (Find 7, 1+1, G4, M9) which should also be OK for you. Maybe the S5+ G901F is interesting for you. Also consider a look at the OnePlus One and the Galaxy Note 4.  Forget Note 5 and S6.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First off, thank you lleresche, Planterz, and Hanna Stern for your advice! After considering your guidance and conducting some more research and comparisons, I have now confidently condensed my choices to three phones.

I have completely removed the HTC One series. I was already on the fence because the camera "IS" that bad of a performer. The HTC One's speaker placement is perfect, however, the sound test comparisons never seemed to favor them.

#3
( LG G4 ) I consider a manufacturer warranty to be more valuable than I did a week ago. This is the only reason why the LG G4 is not my number one choice. I believe that I could find the LG G4, on Swappa, in my $320 USD price range; just takes patience and a little luck. That being said, too many variables have to happen to make me buy this phone; right price and a seller who still has the original invoice for a phone that still has several months of warranty left. This truly is the phone for me, just not the right time.

#2
(OnePlus One) A very strong contender for my money. I understand that the OnePlus community is booming and could very well keep the OPO exciting and relevant with so much interest in customization. 

#1
(OPPO Find 7) Brand new price and full warranty are right. Power, performance, and style are right. Customization (ROM / Cyanogen) for long term enjoyment is right. Video and audio are right. This is my champion. That is, unless the planets align and the perfect LG G4 deal comes up on Swappa; then the G4 is mine!

Any thoughts?


----------



## mandayugana (Oct 22, 2015)

lleresche said:


> You can have better cheaper dual sim card phones.  How much are you willing to spend ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm looking for 4-inch phone under $150. I don't mind having second-hand (not-too-)old phone with good specification. Xperia M is a perfect choice, if only it doesn't have eMMC issue.


----------



## ankydu (Oct 23, 2015)

Hello all ! I am looking to buy a tablet, basically a second device to my primary phone (Samsung Galaxy s4). For me calling is a must in the tablet and I am not looking at beyond $300 price mark. I finalized on Asus Fonepad 8 (Model:FE380CG) and Asus's newer model, the Zenpad 8 (Model: Z380KL). Brief specs of both as follows:

*Asus Fonepad 8 FE380CG and Zenpad 8 Z380KL common specs:*
=================================================
8" HD display with 1280X800px resolution
4000 mAh battery
2 GB RAM DDR3
MicroSD card slot
WiFi b/g/n, bluetooth 4.0, GPS with Glonass
Cameras on both tablets are average at best
Dimensions and weight more or less similar and for me doesn't matter. 
Android lollipop 5.0 on both

*Now the Fonepad 8 Specs:*
=====================
Processor: Intel Atom Z3530 quad core cpu 1.33Ghz 64-bit
GPU: Power VR G6430
Dual SIM 3G dual standby
Front firing stereo speakers
Camera 2mp front and 5 mp back

*Zepnad 8 Z380KL Specs:*
===================
Processor: Qualcomm Spandragon 615 Octa core 1.8Ghz 64-bit
GPU: Adreno 405
Single SIM 4G LTE
Front firing single speaker
Camera: 2mp front and 8 mp back

Now after reading a lot about both of them I find that in benchmarks the intel atom processor is ahead of snapdragon 615 and without any heating issues. Secondly the GPU with intel processor though only a mid range gpu is almost twice as fast than the adreno 405 with the Snapdragon 615. Plus the the fonepad 8 has dual sim and dual front firing speakers for good audio. The zenpad 8 comes with a audio cover accessory which is like $65 more. So overall I am really confused which one to get please help!.
My main criteria is Performance and battery life with good calling.


----------



## dalangdon (Oct 23, 2015)

One plus One will beat any device in its catagory . Go for its. .


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## dragonkick (Oct 25, 2015)

Hello I'm looking to either upgrade my phone or just get a nice 7" tablet. I mainly just use my phone currently for calls and use an emulator on my pc to play some games I want in my pocket that's not supported by my os. Right now I use a pantech burst p9070 I got 3 yrs ago with ics upgrade on t-mobile not sure yet on budget as my birthday is coming up was going to use that money + i'll add some when I get a paycheck but $100-150 seems comfy right now. I guess anything with 1gb of ram or more and more than 1.5 gb of app storage on a quad core with decent battery life  will do new or used don't matter.


----------



## Trace6x (Oct 26, 2015)

Bought myself an M8 to replace my galaxy s4, it's nice but it's too bulky and heavy for me. 
Anyone have any suggestions for a replacement which includes:
A removable battery
Custom ROM support
Lightweight
good one hand use 
1080p panel.

I'm leaning towards the Galaxy Alpha although it's only a 720p display, or possibly the S5 but it's bigger then S4 which was pretty much my limit for size as one handed use was just about usable

Any other suggestions? Main thing is removable battery really


----------



## HoodChef (Oct 26, 2015)

Is it worth it changing my Nexus 6 to Nexus 6P ?


----------



## Planterz (Oct 27, 2015)

Trace6x said:


> Bought myself an M8 to replace my galaxy s4, it's nice but it's too bulky and heavy for me.
> Anyone have any suggestions for a replacement which includes:
> A removable battery
> Custom ROM support
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you've narrowed it down to the most likely choices. The Alpha might hit your sweet spot for size, but keep in mind that it doesn't have a microSD slot, plus development is extremely limited. The S5 has a good amount of custom ROMs as long as you get a version with an unlocked bootloader.

Why did your S4 need replacing? If you broke it or it died, how about simply getting another? If you're looking for something better, I think the S5 is the best choice, despite the extra size (you'll get used to it).



HoodChef said:


> Is it worth it changing my Nexus 6 to Nexus 6P ?

Click to collapse



I wouldn't say so, unless you really have to have a fingerprint sensor.


----------



## phazer11 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hey all, I think my TF700T (2012) version is on it's last legs, see here if you're curious.

Anyways I'll likely need a new tablet before long. Last I looked it seemed ASUS had given up on their transformer line since all that I could find at that time even on their site were their weird transformer books (the windows ones or the ones with the atom processors) this was sometime last year I think around the time I last flashed my TF700T. I've been a user of ASUS Transformers since they came out with the TF100 s but the performance on the TF700 is just not enough for some of the stuff I need to do with it now but it works in a pinch. It looks like the TF701 is a decent improvement though. 

I'd obviously like something with long battery life, an optional keyboard and preferably something to protect it (one of my biggest gripes with the transformer series is there are no hard cases for them let alone anything for if you have the keyboard docked and charging the main battery). 

I'll be using it for recording audio and video of my college lectures so I'll need a good camera if at all possible (this is another gripe I have about the asus tablets) and storage room as well as something to help aim it and stabilize it to get a good image and everything in the shot (the transformer dock comes in handy in this instance). In my off time I use it to watch Twitch and such as well as playback FLAC music and 10-bit video (usually with FLAC audio). It'd be useful if I could do some quick editing on the tablet as well but not required as I have a laptop I bring to class most of the time anyways (it'd just be nice to not have to bring my laptop to some of the more trivial processing classes like the Typography, etc where the most intensive application used is Indesign or Photoshop (though since there are no android adobe apps this is probably impossible unless something like a Surface can be hacked to dual boot android (my proffered OS for mobile)


----------



## frodson (Oct 27, 2015)

Hello, I need to buy another phone. Suppose that the phones in question are similar price range. Those who mention just have the opportunity to purchase. They have a warranty are as new or fairly new.
I know I can count on your help for that in advance grande thanks!


I would add only that the phone I use for everything (except play in games). I love to modify, root, flash roms (if any are available) and so on.

Telephones referred:

1. Samsung Galaxy A3

2. HTC Desire 620

3. Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime

4. Sony Xperia LTE

5. Meizu M2 Note

6. Samsung Galaxy S3

7. Lenovo Golden Warrior S8


----------



## Trace6x (Oct 27, 2015)

Planterz said:


> I think you've narrowed it down to the most likely choices. The Alpha might hit your sweet spot for size, but keep in mind that it doesn't have a microSD slot, plus development is extremely limited. The S5 has a good amount of custom ROMs as long as you get a version with an unlocked bootloader.
> 
> Why did your S4 need replacing? If you broke it or it died, how about simply getting another? If you're looking for something better, I think the S5 is the best choice, despite the extra size (you'll get used to it).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah those are the 2 I'm trying to decide between, shame about the custom rom support though that might be a problem. I'm not too fussed about the microsd card, I think I'm more bothered about the battery life. 
I've just found out the s5 has a one handed mode which could solve the size problem although it didn't look ideal.

The sim card read on my s4 kept saying sim card removed or something, I did look into fixing it but I prefer the 'buy a new phone' excuse haha!

Anyway tempted on the s5 for the screen and battery but the alpha just seems to be the right size for one handed use, think I'll head to a shop and try and find em


----------



## yoyololo (Oct 27, 2015)

I am planning to buy the Nexus 5X. However, I am still on the waitlist and I can't wait anymore. I am probably buying another device. What device should I get? I'd like:
1: Either
    a) Pure Android; or
    b) Lots of ROMs
2: At least 32GB
3: Does not exceed $600
4: Not made in China
5: Available in Hong Kong
6: (Ideally) Something with a fingerprint scanner
7: (Ideally) Not a phablet


----------



## deamon1311 (Oct 28, 2015)

looking at a new phone budget is $250+tax+shipping.

ok i have narrowed the race for a new phone to 5 possablities.

note all devices are 16gb versions.

1: moto g gen 2 2/16gb version $229
2: Alcatel ONETOUCH IDOL 3 5.5" $249
3: asus zenfone 2 4/16gb version $229
4: LG nexus 5 $189(new from amazon)
5: firephone $80-120 new ebay.

ok i had a gen 1 moto g wich i loved till i sat the thing down and forgot it for 30minutes, some one decided they liked it just as much as i did.
a new moto g is one of my top choices due to a great experance.

the onetouch idol 3 is a great value and has outstanding specs for the money..

the zen phone is appealing for the 4gb of ram.

the firephone is strongly appealing for the price.

the nexus 5 is a legendary device in many ways as im sure ill be told.

i tried to do due diligence before posting.
i welcome anyones imput on this matter.
thanks in advance for any help/advice given and i love the forum.

---------- Post added at 05:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:28 AM ----------

@yoyololo check amazon for a nexus 5 $290 new for a 32gb version actualy look at the nexus 6 for $349


----------



## PATR1CK1993 (Oct 28, 2015)

yoyololo said:


> I am planning to buy the Nexus 5X. However, I am still on the waitlist and I can't wait anymore. I am probably buying another device. What device should I get? I'd like:
> 1: Either
> a) Pure Android; or
> b) Lots of ROMs
> ...

Click to collapse



you should probably wait. i was in the same situation and i bought a galaxy s6 edge. i dont regret it but you should wait if you can.


----------



## rdegamer (Oct 28, 2015)

*Suggestions for a different phone.*

Tired of my locked down VZW Note 4. Looking for an upgrade that isn't locked down. Looks like Verizon isn't gonna sell the Nexus 5x or 6p. My last 5 phones have been Samsungs. Needs to sold by the carrier, open for suggestions.


----------



## yoyololo (Oct 28, 2015)

I might as well import that from the UK... But shipping...


----------



## VoidStarr (Oct 29, 2015)

Hello fellow friends!
I require your skills and exceptional knowledge concerning phones.
I own a Galaxy S2 since a long time..like 3 years plus.I want to buy a good phone and I can t decide which, and I am afraid of buying a bad phone.You realise that I am not pretty rich since I am stuck with this S2 for long, hence I need to buy a very good phone now which should last 2-3 years until it s "old but kinda obsolete".I really do take care of mobile phones..not dropping or spiderwebbing them.
I would like from a phone : a very good video camera for photos and optional video.I don t care about selfies camera since I am not braindead.I would like the mobile to be fast without lag in most of applications and games [I do play alot on the phone and I would like to be able to play games without lag..].I would preferr it having 3GB of RAM.
Furthermore, I would like that the phone has a decnt battery life...like lasting one day from morning to 22:00 o clock for example..with the 4G turned on let s say half of the day maybe.I am aware that on all phones gaming eats battery away like pacman.But I will buy an external battery.I just wish it does not die fast when not playing mobile games.I do not watch videos on the phone.Also I would like taht the phone is not gigantic and hard to hold in hands or it fits not easy in the pocket..I would preferr a maximum of 5.2 inches on a display...
Currently I ve watched and read alot about S6 [I don t like Edge] , S5, LG G4, Note 4 even though these two are big..and Xperia Z3 plus.I am a Samsung fan but I ve read many many bad reviews about S6..like it being very laggy, battery being horrible and alot of problems..overheating, black screen etc.I could afford let s say something around 700$.Also I don t like or want iPhones.
Ty. in advance,
Adrian


----------



## deamon1311 (Oct 29, 2015)

It seems cricket helped me choose.
They will be offering the onetouch idol 3 for $150.

Now the question is how badly will they cripple it vs unlocked version.


----------



## vovuska (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi guys, I am looking to get a cheap 10" tablet with a main purpose to take notes and type up short blog posts. 

So really I need a cheap fairly good quality build tablet that has some development going on. 

Looking at old Asus Transformer TF400 on ebay for £50 now. Physical keyboard is not a necessity, however it looks to be a good fit for the purpose. 

Any other decent and chep 10" suggestions? 

Thanks

Tapatalked from my NoteThree


----------



## dalangdon (Oct 30, 2015)

VoidStarr said:


> Hello fellow friends!
> I require your skills and exceptional knowledge concerning phones.
> I own a Galaxy S2 since a long time..like 3 years plus.I want to buy a good phone and I can t decide which, and I am afraid of buying a bad phone.You realise that I am not pretty rich since I am stuck with this S2 for long, hence I need to buy a very good phone now which should last 2-3 years until it s "old but kinda obsolete".I really do take care of mobile phones..not dropping or spiderwebbing them.
> I would like from a phone : a very good video camera for photos and optional video.I don t care about selfies camera since I am not braindead.I would like the mobile to be fast without lag in most of applications and games [I do play alot on the phone and I would like to be able to play games without lag..].I would preferr it having 3GB of RAM.
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude either select S6 coz it has good looks or go for One Plus 2 ... if you cant live without removable battery then only Note 4 is option for you


----------



## test42myhttp (Oct 30, 2015)

I am looking for a new tablet that can play HEVC or x265 (H.265) type video wirelessly from a Diskstation,  any PC shared drive or remote drive.
Of the many tablets I have, the only one that can do it is the NVIDIA Shield Tablet, but the battery life is just not good, some of you may have already tested your tablet with this new video format.
Please post your recommendations on the ones that work without any stuttering, post make and model or any Mods that need to be installed to make it work.

Thank you


----------



## DarknessKiller (Oct 30, 2015)

Redmi note 2


----------



## Lasivian (Oct 30, 2015)

*Looking to upgrade from a Nexus 7 2013*

I have a Nexus 7 2013 and i'm starting to look at upgrading.

I would like to stay with something 7-8" wide so I can hold both edges in one hand. (I do not like the "thumb on the screen" grip when i'm on the go.)
Must be Android.
It also must be rootable and currently capable of a custom ROM. (Tho that process need not be overly noob friendly.)

Suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## QuentinPdeB (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I would like to change phone. I currently have a HTC one M7. I enjoy it a lot, i have installed android lollipop Google Version. Anyway I would like to get your help on which phone i should get next. I have been looking for a little bit now. and have a hard time choosing between a few phones.
My criteria were:
- Screen Size could go a little bit over 5 inches (not that important but i dont want a phablet. 5.5 max)
- A phone that is powerful enough for not being laggy. (i dont play games maybe just able to run hearthstone)
- Possibility dual sim card
- max 380 Euros
- SD card capable or 32GB minimum
- Ability to run android Google Play Edition (i hate HTC sense, i want to be able to put roms i want, and it probably gonna always be Google Play Edition) IF not i think im okay with the Moto Version or similar but as light as possible.
- Having a dev community like here on the phone for a couple years.

The phone that i found are:
- Moto X Play (my favorite for now, i read a few discussion on the forum here, people complain that it is a little bit laggy but are hoping improvement when it goes to Marshmallow, otherwise its mostly positive feedbacks)
- Moto G (very cheap and good support, but would it last 3-4 years?)
- Honor 7 (i heard great things about the hardware but bad things about the software being cumbersome) Is it possible to put android stock?
- Im in France if it is important.

What should i get? i am open to any other suggestions. I enjoy the Motorola because their software is great. I would ultimately want to keep that phone for a few years and would enjoy being updated continually.  

Thank you very much for the help, looking forward to discuss with yall.

Q


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Wrast (Oct 31, 2015)

If you want Stock Android without rooting and flash a ROM you shouldn't buy Honor 7. Also, I think Moto G isn't a good option in that price range because it's only a Snapdragon 4xx. Moto X Play is the better option for a stock Android. Without stock android you can search for a LG G3, OnePlus 2 (if you get an invite) or even Xiaomi Mi4C (it doesn't support the 800mhz in LTE and some carriers in Europe use them in rural areas, I don't know how it is in France but in Portugal it does such a difference).


----------



## QuentinPdeB (Oct 31, 2015)

Wrast said:


> If you want Stock Android without rooting and flash a ROM you shouldn't buy Honor 7. Also, I think Moto G isn't a good option in that price range because it's only a Snapdragon 4xx. Moto X Play is the better option for a stock Android. Without stock android you can search for a LG G3, OnePlus 2 (if you get an invite) or even Xiaomi Mi4C (it doesn't support the 800mhz in LTE and some carriers in Europe use them in rural areas, I don't know how it is in France but in Portugal it does such a difference).

Click to collapse



Well i dont mind rooting and flashing roms as i have done it on my HTC. But in the Honor 7 forum here i couldnt find any google play edition rom. So i was wondering if i should wait because those roms will be available in a little bit ? Will it be a phone that will get dev on it for a few years here?

OnePlus is holding an event in Paris during 2 days where OnePlus X phone will be sold on an invite-free basis. Should i try to get one? as I could possibly be there. Is the OnePlus X really worth it? the price is awesome but does the software follow?

Thanks for the response.


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Nov 1, 2015)

@QuentinPdeB nope there won't be a decent amount of development on the Honor 7


----------



## Naprzod (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi, i need your help!, im between the LG G4, G Flex 2 or One plus Two. The only thing i dont like from the G4 is that it has a snap 808 instead of a 810. What should i buy? Thanks in advance!


----------



## djdelarosa25 (Nov 1, 2015)

YouTube and Music freak here:

Best $200-$250 USD smartphone with:

Front-firing stereo speakers
Bright display
Great build quality
Guaranteed developer support (custom ROMs)
(optional) Pure Android


----------



## Wrast (Nov 1, 2015)

@QuentinPdeB , The Honor 7 has a different CPU so I think it wouldn't has any Google Play Edition Rom. The OnePlus X is cheaper so I think it can be a good purchase. I recommend you to go to the device forum and searching for opinions, maybe it can helps you.

---------- Post added at 04:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:40 PM ----------

@Migdilu , I personally prefer LG G4 because of its camera. The Snapdragon 808 isn't necessary a defect because it doesn't overheat like S810.


----------



## Irumar (Nov 1, 2015)

The snapdragon 810 is prone to overheating depending on the manufacturer. Right now 808 is more stable. LG G4 is hexacore,dual sim, smooth software, and fast charging. I have installed "deep stretch" 8600 mah extended battery, & 200 gb microsd card. Easy software and custom ROM support with devs

Sent from my LG-H818 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 04:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:14 PM ----------

You can also look at lg g3 if you want a cheaper device without dual sim

Sent from my LG-H818 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dragonkick (Nov 1, 2015)

hello I posted about getting a phone or 7" tablet I was using a unlocked pantech burst on tmobile  I went ahead and got a nextbook ares 8 I like it but I'm going ahead and pick up a phone also 

so far I was looking at the $100~ price range that's new
lg leon 
samsung galaxy core prime
however i'm going to get the better results used at that price range so I'm giving up on new I would like to have 2gb of ram and at least 8gb storage if possible 
lg g2 32gb
lg nexus 4 16 gb
Samsung Galaxy S4 Active SGH-I537 16gb
the lg g2 storage is great, but samsung has removable battery and added storage which is why I like android, and always wanted to try out a nexus. which of these are the better option heat wise while playing games like mkx


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Nov 1, 2015)

dragonkick said:


> hello I posted about getting a phone or 7" tablet I was using a unlocked pantech burst on tmobile  I went ahead and got a nextbook ares 8 I like it but I'm going ahead and pick up a phone also
> 
> so far I was looking at the $100~ price range that's new
> lg leon
> ...

Click to collapse



LG G2 for the win!
You will enjoy it's XDA development.


----------



## Planterz (Nov 2, 2015)

dragonkick said:


> hello I posted about getting a phone or 7" tablet I was using a unlocked pantech burst on tmobile  I went ahead and got a nextbook ares 8 I like it but I'm going ahead and pick up a phone also
> 
> so far I was looking at the $100~ price range that's new
> lg leon
> ...

Click to collapse



If you can find the G2 for the price you want, it's definitely the best out of all of those. The Leon and Core Prime are inferior to the Nexus 4, despite it being 3 years old. The S4 Active isn't bad, and has the benefits of being waterproof/rugged and microSD storage, but the G2 has a more powerful/faster processor and GPU which will give you much better performance in games, plus the screen is bigger (despite smaller overall dimensions) and being LCD won't suffer burn-in like AMOLED might.


----------



## deamon1311 (Nov 2, 2015)

On the $100 phone wait and see lots of nice locked phones and there is the Amazon fire phone at that range look for custom toms though

---------- Post added at 04:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 PM ----------

The fire phone is the spec winner hands down with its snapdragon 800


----------



## Lubakabra (Nov 2, 2015)

OnePlus X or Z5C?plz?


----------



## Dawex (Nov 2, 2015)

*Motorola 2015 phones compare*

Hello, i'm looking to buy a new phone and my selection has currently narrowed down to this year's motorola phones (moto x pure/style, moto x play and moto g 3rd edition). upon inspecting some sites I saw that moto x play and g don't have an accelometer and one or two more sensors the pure/style has. the play still has the magnetometer which I suppose could be a replacement. Someone please tell me if this is real and if it is, does it have any impact on features that require orientation? and also, is the moto g affected by this (like not being able to do certain things)? and is the magnetometer something to compensate for the supposed lack of a gyroscope in the moto x play?


----------



## Falster (Nov 3, 2015)

Lubakabra said:


> OnePlus X or Z5C?plz

Click to collapse



 OPX :good: Waiting for the 5th to order it...


----------



## dragonkick (Nov 3, 2015)

deamon1311 said:


> On the $100 phone wait and see lots of nice locked phones and there is the Amazon fire phone at that range look for custom toms though
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 PM ----------
> 
> The fire phone is the spec winner hands down with its snapdragon 800

Click to collapse



I'm not much with mobile cpu's/gpu's if it was a desktop i would know alot more but going by gsm arena it says the g2 and fire phone both have snapdragon 800 and both are krait 400 but g2 is 2.26 ghz while fire phone is 2.2 ghz both uses adreno 330, but it looks like that's where there the same. the g2 has a 424 ppi while firephone has 312 ppi g2 has 3000 mah while fire phone has 2400 mah and according to gsmarena the g2 has a 5.0.2 lollipop update.


----------



## GeTex (Nov 3, 2015)

Hello everyone. I previously owned a GS3 on verizon and loved it. I had it rooted, with many mods done to it withat the custom synergy rom. However, recently I got my S5 to be dissapointed withe how little I can do. I want to ditch for a different phone unless anyone has ideas how to root the S5, not sure if my JTAG box could be any help, but I want to root bad. I was looking at the MotoX but I want input. I want some thing as close to the S5 as I can get.

I want to be able to root
Custom kernels and roms please
Needs basic sensors like accelerometer, gyros, light, etc
Front and rear camera with good photos
1080x1920 screen minimum
Bluetooth, gps, wifi, nfc, CDMA
Unlocked bootloader
Micro SD holder
Removable battery
USB 3.0
No SELINUX restrictions
2gb ram minimum
Quad core minimum at at least 2ghz
IR to use it as a TV remote would be epic(not likely I'll find this on another phone)
Rgb notification light

Any help before Friday before I can't return my S5


----------



## Trel (Nov 3, 2015)

Can anyone help me find a phone meeting the below

-Released 2015 or soon to be released
-Unlocked
-USA LTE
-Expandable storage with SDCard (Micro of course)
-Has or will have TWRP + Rootable + at least an AOSP Rom
-NOT Sony or Samsung
-RGB LED Notification light


----------



## xRuisuCepi (Nov 4, 2015)

*Frustrated unlocked att note 4 user here*

Rooting my phone (THANKS FOR ALL THE PEOPLE HERE FOR MAKING ME AWARE ABOUT ROOT!) is just the best thing to do with my  pass android smartphones. It just happened that I can't wait for the root anymore for this Note 4. I was also assuming that I would never buy unlocked at&t smartphones because it's just too hard to have root capabilities. I wanna thank also the developers here for your help! Especially to gatesjunior and kingroot who did their best to let us have temporary root access for note 4..

With that being said, 
What's the best phone out there that I could use with root access that's similar to note 4's specs?
(I don't want a phablet size phone anymore. It's too hard to text with one hand, although there's a feature for that).


----------



## bublz654 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hello there 

I'm stuck choosing on what phone to get. I have a 300€/330$ budget ( I can go up a little bit extra like 50 more if its worth it) My eyes are currently set on the Asus Zenfone 2 because I can't find any other phone that's as good as that with its best bang for your buck.

What I'm looking for in a phone
-At least 32GB storage (64GB preffered)
-Great performance (Can multitask well and can handle resource hungry games/apps) 
-MicroSD card slot
-Last but not least, decent development for the phone [emoji14]

Is there anything that can match what I want ? 

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavya Dhiman (Nov 4, 2015)

Go for Samsung


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## bublz654 (Nov 4, 2015)

Bhavya Dhiman said:


> Go for Samsung

Click to collapse



Who are you talking to?

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## gorbuha (Nov 4, 2015)

*Not sure what to buy (*

Hi guys, 

I have been using Samsung Galaxy phones over the recent years. Then I got a OnePlus One. Sold it after 1 year. 
I am looking for a phone with the following specs: 
1080p 5"-5.2" AMOLED or IPS screen (Really don't want a 2k or 720p either)
808, 808, 810 Snapdragon
2-3 Gb RAM
32Gb of internal memory
NFC, Quick Charge 2.0, IR blaster (not a must), wireless charging (not a must), finger print sensor (not a must). 
3000 mah battery 
decent rear camera, OIS is not a must
My budget is $400-500. 

I would appreciate your advice. 

*The phones I was considering:* 
OnePlus X: I got an invite for OnePlus X but probably will end up not buying it because it is missing LTE band 12 (I am with T-Mobile) and its battery is around 2500 mah only. 

Samsung Galaxy S6: the battery life is not good and 2K screen is an overkill and a great toll on the battery

LG G4: too big, 2K screen is an overkill and a great toll on the battery

Sony Xperia Z5: too expensive

Thank you.


----------



## sdfgsteve (Nov 4, 2015)

Hey all, 

I'm looking to get a new phone! Which is why I am here heh. 

Currently I've got a Z2, and it's not too bad but it's a bit more fragile than I was expecting, so I'm looking for something a bit more rugged.  Whether that's because of a phone that matches all the other requirements and has access to good rugged cases, or whether it's a built in ruggedness I don't mind. Here's a list of the things in looking for:

Water-, shock-, dust-, dirtproof (preferably built in, otherwise I think a case would mess with the wireless charging and NFC)
Wireless charging 
NFC
Bluetooth
LTE (UK)
Compass
Altimeter would be handy.
HD or FHD resolution
OLED screen 
Good camera (at least as good as the z2)
SD Card slot (at least 64gb)
Physical camera button
CM support

I'm outside a lot, and a rock climber, which is why I want the ruggedness.  And I'd like to take semi-decent pictures on the fly when I'm out and about, thus the camera and button.  The wireless charging is so I don't have to faff around in the car, I can just put a charging plate in there, same with NFC (<3 tasker).

I've come across the S6 in my own investigation, but I'm looking for other recommendations.

Thanks! 

Steve


----------



## Planterz (Nov 4, 2015)

GeTex said:


> Hello everyone. I previously owned a GS3 on verizon and loved it. I had it rooted, with many mods done to it withat the custom synergy rom. However, recently I got my S5 to be dissapointed withe how little I can do. I want to ditch for a different phone unless anyone has ideas how to root the S5, not sure if my JTAG box could be any help, but I want to root bad. I was looking at the MotoX but I want input. I want some thing as close to the S5 as I can get.
> 
> I want to be able to root
> Custom kernels and roms please
> ...

Click to collapse



LG G3 might be your only choice. There's plenty of developement, and it fulfills almost if not all your preferences. I doubt it has USB 3.0 (do any phones yet?), and I can't speak for SELINUX restrictions (custom ROMs should eliminate this though, right?). The G4 is a better phone, obviously, but it's locked down tight as of now. Moto X Pure comes close in some ways.



Trel said:


> Can anyone help me find a phone meeting the below
> 
> -Released 2015 or soon to be released
> -Unlocked
> ...

Click to collapse



Asus Zenfone maybe? LG G3 fits except it's a 2014 phone. The Moto X Pure doesn't have a notification light, but it does have that Moto X stuff that displays it. Development is in infancy, having being only just recently released, but you can expect things to take off quickly.



xRuisuCepi said:


> Rooting my phone (THANKS FOR ALL THE PEOPLE HERE FOR MAKING ME AWARE ABOUT ROOT!) is just the best thing to do with my  pass android smartphones. It just happened that I can't wait for the root anymore for this Note 4. I was also assuming that I would never buy unlocked at&t smartphones because it's just too hard to have root capabilities. I wanna thank also the developers here for your help! Especially to gatesjunior and kingroot who did their best to let us have temporary root access for note 4..
> 
> With that being said,
> What's the best phone out there that I could use with root access that's similar to note 4's specs?
> (I don't want a phablet size phone anymore. It's too hard to text with one hand, although there's a feature for that).

Click to collapse



If you're buying outright, buy T-Mobile phones. The flagships from T-Mobile happen to also have all of AT&T's LTE bands (including 17), but aren't locked down like AT&T's are. The LG G3 is a "phablet", but it's easily the most compact one and is only slightly bigger than the S5. The S6 is the most powerful-but-not-huge phone out there right now, but you give up the removable battery and microSD slot. There's also the new Nexus 5X. Being a Nexus, development will be high, and you'll always be up to date if you prefer to keep it stock (and shortly after for custom ROMs). The new OnePlus X is an intriguing device as well. Specs are a bit dated, having a SD801, but that's more than enough horsepower to run its 5" 1080p screen and any game you might want to play. And since OnePlus devices are essentially unofficial Nexuses, development will be high as well.



bublz654 said:


> Hello there
> 
> I'm stuck choosing on what phone to get. I have a 300€/330$ budget ( I can go up a little bit extra like 50 more if its worth it) My eyes are currently set on the Asus Zenfone 2 because I can't find any other phone that's as good as that with its best bang for your buck.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What does a Moto X Pure/Style cost in the EU?



gorbuha said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been using Samsung Galaxy phones over the recent years. Then I got a OnePlus One. Sold it after 1 year.
> I am looking for a phone with the following specs:
> ...

Click to collapse



Sony Xperia Z3+ (E6553) fits the bill. Or even go back another step to the Z3; the SD801 is still plenty powerful, has a better GPU than the 808, and won't blister your hands like the 810 will, plus battery life is exceptional.


----------



## bublz654 (Nov 5, 2015)

Planterz said:


> What does a Moto X Pure/Style cost in the EU?

Click to collapse



Moto X Pure/Style is around 450€ here


Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## test42myhttp (Nov 5, 2015)

test42myhttp said:


> I am looking for a new tablet that can play HEVC or x265 (H.265) type video wirelessly from a Diskstation,  any PC shared drive or remote drive.
> Of the many tablets I have, the only one that can do it is the NVIDIA Shield Tablet, but the battery life is just not good, some of you may have already tested your tablet with this new video format.
> Please post your recommendations on the ones that work without any stuttering, post make and model or any Mods that need to be installed to make it work.
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Can anyone help me here?, with my question, thank you.


----------



## Trel (Nov 5, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Asus Zenfone maybe? LG G3 fits except it's a 2014 phone. The Moto X Pure doesn't have a notification light, but it does have that Moto X stuff that displays it. Development is in infancy, having being only just recently released, but you can expect things to take off quickly.

Click to collapse



Yeah, the G3 is too old and wouldn't be an upgrade over my Nexus 5, though maybe whatever the next one in the G line is?

Do the Zenfone lines typically end up with TWRP as well as a ASOP rom? If they do, that may be the winning option for me.

As far as the Moto X, the active display is THE reason I ruled it out.  I will never own a phone with that feature.  It means one of two things, I will either 1. Activate and interact with the screen in my pocket, or 2. I will be unable to see the screen as where I keep the phone when it's not in my pocket (when the notification LED is useful) ALWAYS trips the proximity sensors.  Disappointment over this phone is specifically why I mentioned the LED light.  It's a pity too.  I had their page set as my home page to remind me to buy one until the full specs were released :\


----------



## demorg00 (Nov 6, 2015)

*LG G4 or Meizu Pro 5*

Hi

I just can't decide wich one to buy.
Meizu Pro 5 has a stronger SoC with 1080p and the 64/4 Gb version looks more future proof (i want a phone at least for 3 years), fingerprint sensor. However, LG G4 is a bit smaller, can be upgraded for Qi charge and it has B20 (800MHz) LTE band, wich can come in handy in my country.

What i don't know is how Meizu handles software updates (for international version), how trustworty are they?

Lg V10 was on my list too, but i don't know if it comes to EU and when.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## koid1361 (Nov 6, 2015)

*which Nexus have better battery*

which Nexus have better battery?

Nexus 6P or Nexus 5X?

which one do you suggest to buy?

important point for me is Battery life and Speaker sound


----------



## Planterz (Nov 6, 2015)

koid1361 said:


> which Nexus have better battery?
> 
> Nexus 6P or Nexus 5X?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



6P on both. No question.


----------



## Rumorbox33 (Nov 7, 2015)

a cheap Device for learning building from source ?


----------



## bubi933 (Nov 7, 2015)

Hello, I would like to buy a new phone but i'm not sure what to buy. My budget is 300 euros, and i would the most future proof phone in this price. I would like a device with 5.5 inch display, preferably more then 2gb of ram, a decent camera, good sound and volume in earphones and a powerful processor. Where I live these phones are at this price: asus zenfone 2 551 ml, lg g 3 , lg g flex 2 , one plus one. Right now I'm leaning twords the G Flex 2, is it a good phone, is it wort buying for this price and if not what would you suggest. Thank you very much.


----------



## Planterz (Nov 7, 2015)

Rumorbox33 said:


> a cheap Device for learning building from source ?

Click to collapse



Nexus 4.



bubi933 said:


> Hello, I would like to buy a new phone but i'm not sure what to buy. My budget is 300 euros, and i would the most future proof phone in this price. I would like a device with 5.5 inch display, preferably more then 2gb of ram, a decent camera, good sound and volume in earphones and a powerful processor. Where I live these phones are at this price: asus zenfone 2 551 ml, lg g 3 , lg g flex 2 , one plus one. Right now I'm leaning twords the G Flex 2, is it a good phone, is it wort buying for this price and if not what would you suggest. Thank you very much.

Click to collapse



LG G Flex 2 is probably the best of all those, and the most future-proof. The G3 and OPO are great, but a year behind in technology. Software-wise, I'd give the edge to the OPO, but the removable battery in the G3 means physically it'll last longer (buy a new battery when the original dies), plus the camera on the G3 is definitely better. Hard choice.


----------



## bubi933 (Nov 7, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Nexus 4.
> 
> 
> 
> LG G Flex 2 is probably the best of all those, and the most future-proof. The G3 and OPO are great, but a year behind in technology. Software-wise, I'd give the edge to the OPO, but the removable battery in the G3 means physically it'll last longer (buy a new battery when the original dies), plus the camera on the G3 is definitely better. Hard choice.

Click to collapse



Yes, it's a very hard choice and I would really like to buy the best phone for me


----------



## tlacenka (Nov 8, 2015)

hello again 
can u help me to choose new phone ?
what i want:
1 camera on back - best i can get (best photos from it, not the highest number of Mpx)
2 removable battery (+great battery life)
3 root - absolutely (best without warranty problems like knox etc)
4 micro sd (is +)
5 toughness, quality of build
6 quick charge or qi (not necessary in phone package)
7 security issues - updates etc 
7 infraport is +
thx for your time and answers


----------



## yoyololo (Nov 9, 2015)

*Good 2.x Phone*

I'd like a good 2.x phone which has lots of ROMs.
I have a 4.0 (Galaxy Tab 2), 5.0 (Nexus 9) and very soon 6.0 (Nexus 5X) device. Used to have a Galaxy ace on CM7.2 but I broke it.


----------



## thirdlobe (Nov 9, 2015)

I am looking for my next phone and am having a hard time finding something suitable. I would like the following options/requirements: 

5-5.2 in size
NFC
810 or comparable processor 
Great for taking picture and video
32gb min
IPS or better screen
fingerprint reader 
least amount of bloat

Some of my options are: 
Sony Xperia Z3+
Google Nexus 5x

I currently own a OPO owner and its a nice piece but a bit to large and does hang up from time to time.


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Nov 9, 2015)

tlacenka said:


> hello again
> can u help me to choose new phone ?
> what i want:
> 1 camera on back - best i can get (best photos from it, not the highest number of Mpx)
> ...

Click to collapse



galaxy s5 is ur best choice..

---------- Post added at 09:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 PM ----------




thirdlobe said:


> I am looking for my next phone and am having a hard time finding something suitable. I would like the following options/requirements:
> 
> 5-5.2 in size
> NFC
> ...

Click to collapse



your choice would be best with xperia z5 compact or z5.. if money is not an issue, then go with z5 premium


----------



## thirdlobe (Nov 9, 2015)

reyscott1968 said:


> your choice would be best with xperia z5 compact or z5.. if money is not an issue, then go with z5 premium

Click to collapse



Thanks, is this phone easily rooted to update the OS?


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Nov 9, 2015)

thirdlobe said:


> Thanks, is this phone easily rooted to update the OS?

Click to collapse



it should be getting updates if its not touched .. regarding rooting you have to check the z5 thread.. a lot of info will help you out there

and regarding your OPO, it freezes on you?? too bad.. mine never.. never had problems on it except for that dreaded yellow tint on the bottom on the screen and the bleeding light near edge of the bottom screen... 

i missed my oneplus... the best


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## rotman253 (Nov 9, 2015)

*cheap tablet*

hello there good people , 
As the subject suggested , I'm looking for a simple remote for my smart home (z-wave : vera controller) .
This tablet will be wall mounted most of the time and will be taken to living room when needed.
I don't need a good quality screen , I don't need cellular data , I don't need BT , I don't even need camera (I think they all have it) .
just need simple android (preferably kitkat and up) Wifi enabled cheap tablet.
micro USB charging will make a good advantage so it will be fairly easy to find a matching white charger.
I think budget should be ~$60-70 USD .
I also need the links to be from eBay / DX / aliexpress.

I think this 11/11 sale will produce a good buying opportunity.

Thanks very much for your help.


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Nov 9, 2015)

rotman253 said:


> hello there good people ,
> As the subject suggested , I'm looking for a simple remote for my smart home (z-wave : vera controller) .
> This tablet will be wall mounted most of the time and will be taken to living room when needed.
> I don't need a good quality screen , I don't need cellular data , I don't need BT , I don't even need camera (I think they all have it) .
> ...

Click to collapse



get a nexus 7 2013.... thats way too cheap now..


----------



## rotman253 (Nov 9, 2015)

reyscott1968 said:


> get a nexus 7 2013.... thats way too cheap now..

Click to collapse



AFAIK there's only black edition , in addition , I need to find a way to get it shipped to Israel , this will be far too expensive. Chinese tablets price is usually including shipping (From sites like DX/aliexpress/eBay)


----------



## thirdlobe (Nov 9, 2015)

reyscott1968 said:


> it should be getting updates if its not touched .. regarding rooting you have to check the z5 thread.. a lot of info will help you out there
> 
> and regarding your OPO, it freezes on you?? too bad.. mine never.. never had problems on it except for that dreaded yellow tint on the bottom on the screen and the bleeding light near edge of the bottom screen...
> 
> i missed my oneplus... the best

Click to collapse



I will check that out. What I had read (not on XDA) is that software updates were very few and far between. That scared me a bit but going around it and being able to use marshmallow with a direct upload would be fine for me as well. 

On my OPO, funny I just read this as it just froze on me and I basically had to reboot by pressing and holding down the power button. Then at times the top left hand corner stops working and I have to reboot again. I do like the phone over all I bought it to get my feet wet on Android, coming from iOS. Now I want a phone that I can have for a while. The Sony Xperia™ Z5 is really nice but looks like it is a very nice chunk of change. above 500$ I dont think I want to spend that much and I dont know if I can use it in the US. Sorry if I sound green.  

I have been struggling to find a nice handset in the 5 inch range honestly.  Which is one of the few issues I have with my OPO.


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Nov 9, 2015)

rotman253 said:


> AFAIK there's only black edition , in addition , I need to find a way to get it shipped to Israel , this will be far too expensive. Chinese tablets price is usually including shipping (From sites like DX/aliexpress/eBay)

Click to collapse



there should be an available forwarding company that can ship to israel. not sure thou


----------



## rotman253 (Nov 9, 2015)

reyscott1968 said:


> there should be an available forwarding company that can ship to israel. not sure thou

Click to collapse



I think I should still stick with the chinese tablet idea , I rather spend my money for better CPU than spending it on some pricey forwarding shipping company etc.


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Nov 9, 2015)

rotman253 said:


> I think I should still stick with the chinese tablet idea , I rather spend my money for better CPU than spending it on some pricey forwarding shipping company etc.

Click to collapse



if so, then thw mi pad should be a good choice


----------



## rotman253 (Nov 9, 2015)

reyscott1968 said:


> if so, then thw mi pad should be a good choice

Click to collapse



are you talking about XIAOMI MiPad ? cause this one is $250 USD


----------



## xopah (Nov 11, 2015)

Hello! 
I got a question for you guys...
My father in law works a lot outside and still has a very old ruggedized Nokia that works well...
Still I'd like to give him a feel of the modern world with smartphones but his conditions is that the phone will still work in subzero temperatures.
As he lives in Finland the phone *needs to be working well under conditions as low as -20 (celsius)* and hopefully then water and shock proofed too.
Specs are less important but camera, speed, memory and future updates are things that I would value.
Who has any good recommendations/experiences?

Please mention my Username/Quote if you have any suggestions! 
Thanks!


----------



## METAL66 (Nov 11, 2015)

xopah said:


> Hello!
> I got a question for you guys...
> My father in law works a lot outside and still has a very old ruggedized Nokia that works well...
> Still I'd like to give him a feel of the modern world with smartphones but his conditions is that the phone will still work in subzero temperatures.
> ...

Click to collapse



i would suggest reading reviews about CAT phones, i hear they are quite strong


----------



## Deepak paramr007 (Nov 12, 2015)

*which is better ??*

lg g4 or one plus 2 or lenovo k3 note??

---------- Post added at 10:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 AM ----------

i will prefer to buy lg phone which are value for money and no lags..


----------



## natashalilly77 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi just wondering what would be a good device to buy to test apps on that I'm in the process of developing in android studio? Something cheap which can be rooted in the UK thanks 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bublz654 (Nov 12, 2015)

natashalilly77 said:


> Hi just wondering what would be a good device to buy to test apps on that I'm in the process of developing in android studio? Something cheap which can be rooted in the UK thanks
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You can try a nexus 5 or something like that, you can get them pretty cheap these days

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## gorilla p (Nov 12, 2015)

Im having a really hard time choosing a new phone. I currently have a Nexus4. Its been great for me and still has more than enough performance (I have mine running on 3-cores @1.35GHz with Conservative governor and uv'd 150mv for improved battery life and still have no hiccups or stutters. 
However the device is aging ad Google is no longer suporting it (which isnt a huge deal due to awesome custom ROM support) so Ive conceded that its about time to upgrade. I skipped the Nexus5 and OPO, I skipped the Nexus6 because the price was ridiculous and it wasnt ARMv8.64-bit.
But this latest line has convinced me its time to upgrade. Im having a hard time deciding between the OnePlus 2 and the Nexus 5X. Both are excellent and in my <$400 price range.
If anyone has either of these devices, input is appreciated.
https://oneplus.net/2
https://store.google.com/product/nexus_5x
http://www.phonearena.com/phones/compare/Google-Nexus-5X,OnePlus-2/phones/9593,9520


----------



## Planterz (Nov 12, 2015)

gorilla p said:


> Im having a really hard time choosing a new phone. I currently have a Nexus4. Its been great for me and still has more than enough performance (I have mine running on 3-cores @1.35GHz with Conservative governor and uv'd 150mv for improved battery life and still have no hiccups or stutters.
> However the device is aging ad Google is no longer suporting it (which isnt a huge deal due to awesome custom ROM support) so Ive conceded that its about time to upgrade. I skipped the Nexus5 and OPO, I skipped the Nexus6 because the price was ridiculous and it wasnt ARMv8.64-bit.
> But this latest line has convinced me its time to upgrade. Im having a hard time deciding between the OnePlus 2 and the Nexus 5X. Both are excellent and in my <$400 price range.
> If anyone has either of these devices, input is appreciated.
> ...

Click to collapse



The price of the Nexus 6 is no longer ridiculous; $400 for the 64gb version off Amazon. I understand your misgivings about not being 64 bit though; it might not mean much now, but if you expect to use it for 3 years like you have your Nexus 4, 64 bit might make a difference by then (plus the phone is a year old now).

As for the 5X vs the OP2, the OP2 is obviously the better device. 2x the RAM (with the 64gb version), better CPU, and much better GPU. There doesn't seem to be a whole hell of a lot of development for the OP2 though, which surprises me considering the amount for the OPO.

A good compromise between the two would be the LG G4. Same processor as the 5X, but with more RAM, a superior camera, removable battery, and microSD slot. Looking at Swappa, there's a number of mint ones for under $400.

Then of course there's the Moto X Style/Pure. Not sure about development, but with its mostly stock interface, there's not too much to complain about there. $400 limits you to 16gb version, but you're used to that, plus you get the microSD slot.

OTOH, if you've waited this long, why not wait a little more? The SD810 is flawed with overheating issues, and the 808 is hampered with a sub-par GPU. SD820 devices will start turning up after the new year. If you want/need something newer (or just different) in the meantime, pick up an LG G2. They're dirt cheap now ($130 refurb'd from T-Mobile, or find one on Swappa/eBay), there's lots of development, and you won't have to worry about undervolting/underclocking/limiting cores to get great battery life. Personally, I'd be loathe to spend $400 on an 808 or 810 powered device that I expect to last 3 years when 820 powered ones are right around the corner. Even if it means waiting for the next Nexus(es) or OnePlus 3.


----------



## gorilla p (Nov 13, 2015)

I think I will end up going with the 5X. Having an absolute top of the line device isn't that important. The 5X is future-proofed for at least 2 yrs and that's all I NEED. 
By then, the 820/Kryo Core stuff will be developed, matured and cheaper.
Custom ROM and kernel support is a big deal to me as well as access to latest Android version. As much as I need functionality, my phone is also a hobby. I'm a flash addict and love playing with new stuff. 
I really wish the LG G4 had better ROM support, it really is a good value right now.


----------



## Germain67 (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi guys,
i'm having trouble choosing a new phone.

The 3 candidates that I have in mind are :
- Galaxy S5
- OnePlus X
- Honor 7

Which one would you advise me and why


----------



## archie4all (Nov 13, 2015)

Dirty Unicorns make a rom for note2 i317


----------



## spire-hunter (Nov 14, 2015)

What's currently the best device between 5 and 5.5 inches?  My fiancee is coming from Iphone and I want her to have the best experience possible


----------



## renaltosonylevi (Nov 14, 2015)

spire-hunter said:


> What's currently the best device between 5 and 5.5 inches?  My fiancee is coming from Iphone and I want her to have the best experience possible

Click to collapse



There is no correct answer to your question but if no NFC and the missing bands are not going to be deal breakers (check with your network)the one plus x is worth a close look. + for the price a lot can be forgiven.
Of course it all depends on if you are getting the phone on contract or paying cash.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## spire-hunter (Nov 14, 2015)

renaltosonylevi said:


> There is no correct answer to your question but if no NFC and the missing bands are not going to be deal breakers (check with your network)the one plus x is worth a close look. + for the price a lot can be forgiven.
> Of course it all depends on if you are getting the phone on contract or paying cash.

Click to collapse



The oneplus x is missing 4G, right?


----------



## aldoblaga (Nov 14, 2015)

Note 3 neo! I think it s the perfect phone!


----------



## renaltosonylevi (Nov 14, 2015)

spire-hunter said:


> The oneplus x is missing 4G, right?

Click to collapse



I am no expert but I think there is issues with at&t.


----------



## spire-hunter (Nov 14, 2015)

renaltosonylevi said:


> I am no expert but I think there is issues with at&t.

Click to collapse



Darn.  At&t is what she has.  We were looking at switching over to Tmobile though.  Would it work then?


----------



## renaltosonylevi (Nov 14, 2015)

spire-hunter said:


> Darn.  At&t is what she has.  We were looking at switching over to Tmobile though.  Would it work then?

Click to collapse



It's missing band 12 and 17.(whatever that means)
At&t LTE is mostly band17 and T-Mobile as far as I understand is moving to band 12 LTE.
Though my knowledge is very limited due to not being a U.S resident.


----------



## spire-hunter (Nov 14, 2015)

renaltosonylevi said:


> It missing band 12 and 17.(whatever that means)
> At&t LTE is mostly band17 and T-Mobile as far as I understand is moving to band 12 LTE.
> Though my knowledge is very limited due to not being a U.S resident.

Click to collapse



That's odd that they would exclude those.  How much would it have risen the cost if they were to include them?


----------



## renaltosonylevi (Nov 14, 2015)

spire-hunter said:


> That's odd that they would exclude those.  How much would it have risen the cost if they were to include them?

Click to collapse



I am guessing less than a dollar per unit. But there might shady legal issues with being dual sim.
Edit: might be a limitation of the S.D 801.


----------



## Dawex (Nov 14, 2015)

*Motorola 2015 phones compare solved*

Thank you all so much for replying to my question! I had to figure it out myself and because such a question was nowhere else I had to contact motorola support and they gave me a good and satisfying answer. at first I thought that I just had to wait a while but it seems you all just completely ignored my question. Not trying to sound (too) salty, but seriously, come on 
well, thanks to motorola support I now know that the gyro is really only required in apps that use 3D rotation and use the gyroscope for that (like an FPS or the sphere photos), otherwise the accelometer is sufficient. thank you all again for nothing. if noone knew the answer someone could have atleast given me some context for each sensor or anything really, just to let me know that my question wasn't getting completely ignored.


----------



## Planterz (Nov 14, 2015)

renaltosonylevi said:


> It's missing band 12 and 17.(whatever that means)
> At&t LTE is mostly band17 and T-Mobile as far as I understand is moving to band 12 LTE.
> Though my knowledge is very limited due to not being a U.S resident.

Click to collapse





spire-hunter said:


> That's odd that they would exclude those.  How much would it have risen the cost if they were to include them?

Click to collapse



T-Mobile primarily uses band 4 and in some areas band 2 (as does AT&T). Band 12 is better (lower frequency means more distance and better penetration), but is only in some areas so far, and will never (or not for a long time) be in some (like Chicago) where it conflicts with existing UHF TV channels. Band 17 is AT&T's main/preferred band (being 700MHz like Verizon's band 13 and T-Mo's band 12). I know T-Mobile requires certification for devices with band 12 for VoLTE compatibility, but the OnePlus 2 has band 12, so I don't know why the OPX doesn't (I don't know if the OP2 actually does work on band 12 either). As for why the OPX doesn't have band 17 for AT&T, I have no idea. Pretty stupid to leave it out. It'll still work on 2 and 4 for LTE though (and HSPA+, of course).

As for your original question about which Android phone being the best, it depends on if you're buying off-contract or not.


----------



## Germain67 (Nov 14, 2015)

Galaxy S5 or OnePlus X ?


----------



## aldoblaga (Nov 16, 2015)

Germain67 said:


> Galaxy S5 or OnePlus X ?

Click to collapse



Oneplus!


----------



## skitch1950 (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm on Verizon and not ready to switch do to coverage issues.  Would love a note 4 but want unlocked bootloader and rom choices.  Used to having removable battery and micro sd slot but not a deal breaker.  Please advise. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Skyline2k (Nov 16, 2015)

Asus Zenpad S 8.0 vs Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 9.7 LTE

pro Asus:
- 4GB RAM
- Speakers

pro Samsung:
- Display
- LTE
- xda Forum Section


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Nov 16, 2015)

Skyline2k said:


> Asus Zenpad S 8.0 vs Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 9.7 LTE
> 
> pro Asus:
> - 4GB RAM
> ...

Click to collapse



Samsung


----------



## unseengundam (Nov 16, 2015)

*Tablet 7-9" with two usb ports*

I am looking for a new 7" to 9" Tablet.

Must have Features:
-7" to 9" screen size, at least 1024x600 resolution
-Two USB Ports (OTG/client) (any size)
-Powerful CPU (like those Chinese Octa-Core 2 ghz AllWinner A83T)
-Expansion card (Micro SDHC / TF / etc)

Nice to have:
-IPS display, 1280x720 or higher
-Full sized Type A USB ports
-Separate DC power jack
-FM Radio w/ RDS
- 8 MP+ Camera


----------



## gorilla p (Nov 16, 2015)

unseengundam said:


> I am looking for a new 7" to 9" Tablet.
> 
> Must have Features:
> -7" to 9" screen size, at least 1024x600 resolution
> ...

Click to collapse



IDK what your budget is, but the dual-USB option is going to make things a bit more difficult. I have been looking a bit recently. I still think the Nexus 7 2013 is an awesome deal. You can get them used  in like-new condition for $100 or new for under $150 or refurbs for $50-75 on Amazon. The custom ROM support is still awesome and performance is more than sufficient. The custom ROM and kernel support means the device will continue to get the latest version of Android, as well as performance tweaks for the foreseeable future due to it being a popular Nexus device.

For example, when the Nexus4 came out with Android 4.2 JB, its performance decent, but fairly mediocre, but due to a healthy development community, optimized dalvik patches became available which increased performance significantly. With continued development and tweaks, as well as the upgrade to ART runtime, the phone is faster, smoother and get better battery life than it ever has. Custom ROM support is still awesome. People even worked to enable LTE support via custom radio firmware.
so even if you dont opt for a Nexus 7,9,10, etc do keep in mind the value of having a device with development community support.


----------



## ddamani9 (Nov 17, 2015)

Looking for new phone under 150$ which has good support for roms, rooting n everything.

how bout mi4i..? In india i get it under 150$ is it good..?? 
any better phone under same price n compared to it..?
i like lenevo k3 note, but very high SAR value is the issue.

Thanx.


----------



## Samsungguy32 (Nov 18, 2015)

The best device out currently just depends on what you want here's a list for you
HTC one m8 or m9 4.9-5.3inch
Samsung Galaxy s5 or s6 5.1inch
Lg g 2-3-4
5.0-5.5inch
The galaxy note series are beautiful phones but the new ones are 5.7inch. 
HTC one max 5.9inch


----------



## laserbiz (Nov 18, 2015)

I presently have a Samsung Note 3. I have had it for the past 2 years and it has been a terrific phone, but I am now allowed to upgrade to a new phone. A couple of things. I have to be on Verizon because my company pays for the phone, the data and minutes. I will not get an apple iPhone. 

Here are the phones I am looking at but I cant make the choice. A little help would be great if you have used any of the following phones:

1. *Samsung Note 4* ( I like this because  it still has removable battery and a MicroSD slot)

2. *Samsung Note 5 *( I like this phone because it is the latest and greatest BUT No Removable Battery or MicroSD slot)

3. *Samsung Galaxy  S6+* ( I like because of the Dual curved edges but No Removable Battery or MicroSD Slot)

4. *Google Nexus 6*  ( I like because I have a Google Nexus Tablet and these devices get the latest operating system 1st               (BUT No Removable Battery or MicroSD Slot)

5. *Motorola Droid Turbo 2* ( I like droids, it was my first android phone and has wireless charging, but No Removable          Battery or MicroSD Slot )


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Nov 18, 2015)

laserbiz said:


> I presently have a Samsung Note 3. I have had it for the past 2 years and it has been a terrific phone, but I am now allowed to upgrade to a new phone. A couple of things. I have to be on Verizon because my company pays for the phone, the data and minutes. I will not get an apple iPhone.
> 
> Here are the phones I am looking at but I cant make the choice. A little help would be great if you have used any of the following phones:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



if your into fab, then i would go with samsung's flagship ie note or s6 edge

but if your a geek, then get a nexus, either nexus 6 or the 6p (i know not included in your option) but this is the king as of the moment.. 128gb on board storage would be good if your into large file storing on your devices..


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## bublz654 (Nov 18, 2015)

Am looking for a new phone under 200€ if its possible I'd like

32GB(64GB if possible) + SD card slot 
Active development

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## ddamani9 (Nov 19, 2015)

ddamani9 said:


> Looking for new phone under 150$ which has good support for roms, rooting n everything.
> 
> how bout mi4i..? In india i get it under 150$ is it good..??
> any better phone under same price n compared to it..?
> ...

Click to collapse



someone pls reply ?


----------



## Planterz (Nov 19, 2015)

@gorilla p

Have you decided on a new phone yet?


----------



## laserbiz (Nov 19, 2015)

Planterz said:


> @gorilla p
> 
> Have you decided on a new phone yet?

Click to collapse



I have not yet decided...I am now looking at the LG V10 I like the mini screen up top. But So many choices!


----------



## bublz654 (Nov 19, 2015)

laserbiz said:


> I have not yet decided...I am now looking at the LG V10 I like the mini screen up top. But So many choices!

Click to collapse



If I were you I'd wait for next year for the snapdragon 820 on phones... Just my opinion 

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## gorilla p (Nov 19, 2015)

Planterz said:


> @gorilla p
> 
> Have you decided on a new phone yet?

Click to collapse



LoL, Hell no. I'm pulled so many different ways.
I just saw the LG G Flex2 on sale on eBay for $250
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...0.Xlg+g+flex+2.TRS0&_nkw=lg+g+flex+2&_sacat=0

And I keep getting tempted, but development support is nonexistant. LG G4 support isn't very good either. 1+2 support isnt very good either.
This keeps making me lean heavily towards the Nexus 5X.


----------



## Planterz (Nov 20, 2015)

gorilla p said:


> LoL, Hell no. I'm pulled so many different ways.
> I just saw the LG G Flex2 on sale on eBay for $250
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...0.Xlg+g+flex+2.TRS0&_nkw=lg+g+flex+2&_sacat=0
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



All the reviews I've read on the Nexus 5X (the ones I remember at least) mention mediocre battery life and inexplicable sluggishness and stalls. Lots of threads within the 5X forum discuss the same. Maybe it's a hardware issue, maybe it's a software issue, maybe it's dark voodoo blood magic. Maybe it'll get fixed, and/or custom ROMs will fix it. But I strongly recommend you don't buy one, at least not now, not until/if these issues are sorted out. In the meantime, I reiterate my suggestion of sticking with your Nexus 4 and waiting for the next crop of devices or getting something like a cheap LG G2 or Galaxy S4 to tide you over until then. $430 on a phone that's buggy, cheaply built, and not very future proof is a bad idea. For what they cost now, phones like the G2 and S4 are far from obsolete, outperform other "budget" phones like the Moto G, and will continue to do so for quite a while. 3 months? 6? A year? My point is that I have a feeling that if you bought a Nexus 5X now, you'll be wishing you hadn't later, and in much less time than you've had your Nexus 4. Whether it's instantly when you experience sluggishness and stalls days/hours/minutes after you receive it, or a year or so from now when something far better., or cheaper, or both comes out. It has a mere 16/32 GB of non-expandable storage, an OK, but not great processor, only 2GB RAM (which is DDR3, not the newer standard of DDR 4). I'm not saying it's a _bad_ phone, but I'm definitely saying it's not worth the price they're charging. Not now, not a year from, not 3 years from now. There's far better options out there, both in the short term and the long term.


----------



## jakejm79 (Nov 20, 2015)

*Suggestion for replacement of N4*

So I have had my N4 for a little over 3 years now and feel its time to replace it. T-Mobile has recently rolled out extended LTE coverage in my state (NH) so that has now opened up my service options (currently on ST/AT&T, I can save $5-10 switching to a T-Mobile MVNO figured I could put those savings towards a new phone).
Looking in the $150-200 range, something with pure (or close to is) Android (hopefully Marshmallow) and supports LTE Band 2 and 4. My shortlist was the:
N5 (I actually have a refurb on order from dailysteals but am not very confident I will ever receive it, at least not in a satisfactory condition).
Oneplus X (Not a fan of the oxygen OS, ceramic back - I've replaced the glass back on my N4 numerous times and the price is pushing outside my limit, 3GB of RAM is a plus over most other things tho).
Moto X (2014) (Was close to grabbing this when amazon had it on sale for $200).

Is there anything out there that I have overlooked that would be comparable spec wise and would fall in my price range. I'm open to any oddball/no name Chinese made phones too (Blu?), oh and hoping to keep it close to 5" already hate I have to go bigger than my N4.


----------



## only-one (Nov 21, 2015)

*Tab E*

http://www.samsung.com/us/mobile/galaxy-tab/SM-T560NZKUXAR

Thoughts? It's similar to Tab A


----------



## Planterz (Nov 21, 2015)

jakejm79 said:


> So I have had my N4 for a little over 3 years now and feel its time to replace it. T-Mobile has recently rolled out extended LTE coverage in my state (NH) so that has now opened up my service options (currently on ST/AT&T, I can save $5-10 switching to a T-Mobile MVNO figured I could put those savings towards a new phone).
> Looking in the $150-200 range, something with pure (or close to is) Android (hopefully Marshmallow) and supports LTE Band 2 and 4. My shortlist was the:
> N5 (I actually have a refurb on order from dailysteals but am not very confident I will ever receive it, at least not in a satisfactory condition).
> Oneplus X (Not a fan of the oxygen OS, ceramic back - I've replaced the glass back on my N4 numerous times and the price is pushing outside my limit, 3GB of RAM is a plus over most other things tho).
> ...

Click to collapse



I think your 2 best bets are the LG G2 and a Samsung Galaxy S4. Both are close enough in size to the Nexus 4 (bigger screens, but close external dimensions).  The G2 is undoubtedly the better phone, with better processor, GPU, and camera. It's basically the same device as a Nexus 5, but with a far better camera and battery life with a bigger screen all in the same dimensions. . The S4 is still no slouch, and has the benefits of a microSD slot and removable battery. Gotta be wary of burn-in on a 2nd hand unit or refurb though with the AMOLED screen. Of course, nether UI is remotely near stock Android, but your choice of a number of custom ROMs on either can easily cure that.

The problem with both the G2 and the S4 is that you'd be replacing your 3 year old phone with a 2 year old phone. In that regard, it might actually be wisest to get the OnePlus X. New phone.; basically a year old in terms of tech, and more future-proof than those other 2. I recently looked at the OnePlus 2 forums, and there's surprisingly little amount of development going on, considering how quickly it started on the OnePlus One. I'm guessing that it's because the OP2 isn't nearly as popular, for various reasons (SD810 overheating issues, pricier, and so many are still content with their OPO's). There's not much development yet for the OPX (it just came out, after all), but I would expect there to be more development for this phone than the OP2 because of the price and because not everybody wants a phablet, making it a more popular device. From what I've seen, OxygenOS looks to be mostly a copy of CyanogenMod, which really is basically stock Android with features added (that you can choose not to use). Might want to wait a bit though, to see of development picks up as more people get ahold of one.

Blu? Most (all?) of theirs are rebrands of Chinese stuff, but some are certainly produced different for the American market. The Vivo Air LTE seems to fit the bill. Crazy thin, but still with a 2050mAh battery. Probably not the best battery life, but you've been using a Nexus 4 for 3 years, so you're used to that. Blu however is certainly not known for updates; in fact they're known for *not* updating. Also, the interface on recent Blu phones seems heavily modified, and custom ROMs and even root is sparse, as they're not very popular phones. In your case, I'd recommend avoiding Blu.

I'll also recommend avoiding random Chinese stuff, since even the few that actually have LTE don't support American bands. Sometimes not even all the right HSPA+ bands.

There's budget phones like the Moto G, but they're a step or 2 down from the flagships of 2 or even 3 years ago (like your Nexus 4). Don't bother.

There's some other phones that are better devices than all of these within your price range, like the LG G3 or OnePlus One or Note 2.,  but they're way bigger than what you want.  The preference for a smaller phone limits you horribly these days.


----------



## gorilla p (Nov 21, 2015)

jakejm79 said:


> So I have had my N4 for a little over 3 years now and feel its time to replace it. T-Mobile has recently rolled out extended LTE coverage in my state (NH) so that has now opened up my service options (currently on ST/AT&T, I can save $5-10 switching to a T-Mobile MVNO figured I could put those savings towards a new phone).
> Looking in the $150-200 range, something with pure (or close to is) Android (hopefully Marshmallow) and supports LTE Band 2 and 4. My shortlist was the:
> N5 (I actually have a refurb on order from dailysteals but am not very confident I will ever receive it, at least not in a satisfactory condition).
> Oneplus X (Not a fan of the oxygen OS, ceramic back - I've replaced the glass back on my N4 numerous times and the price is pushing outside my limit, 3GB of RAM is a plus over most other things tho).
> ...

Click to collapse



Keep in mind, the N4 supports Band4 LTE.
I actually have the custom 33/107 radios on bit.ly/makostuff
The LG Flex 2 on eBay is hard to turn down if you don't care about custom ROMs.
Luckily the dev support on the N4 has put me in a position where I'm not in a huge hurry to get a new phone and can kinda wait things out. Its still more than fast enough.


----------



## jakejm79 (Nov 21, 2015)

Thank you for the input guys, yes the G2 was an outside thought but the not near stock experience was side tracking me a little plus I couldn't find one for the same price that I could get a N5 for.

I had considered the Vivo Air LTE and Oneplus X but neither support band 12 (neither does the N5, but I don't mind dropping $150 for phone that I need to replace in a year or 2, vs. $200-$250). 

T-Mo originally had just edge coverage in my state with HSPDA+ or Band 4 LTE in a few of the major cities, they have recently rolled out Band 2 LTE coverage almost state wide (so they are now a viable option if I have a Band 2 LTE device), but they are starting to roll out Band 12 in a few places now, so I suspect within the next couple of years they I will need a Band 12 device.

Ideally I'd like something less (or about) 5" snapdragon 801 or preferably better, 3GB of RAM, something reaching stock android (though custom roms can fix that) and Band 2, 4 & 12 LTE support, at that point I would stretch to $250+ a bit since it would be a device that should see me through the next 3 years, but I seem to be making a trade off somewhere, either the performance, price, size or connectivity. The size I can be flexible on, the others it all depends, I'm flexible on price if I can get everything I want, but then I can justify approaching $300 for a phone if I'll have to replace it in a year or so and vice-versa, I can take a trade off with performance if the price is right.

Maybe next year (maybe there will be a oneplus X2, basically the oneplus 2 in the X size packaging and price, that would fit the bill) or maybe a N5X will be in my price range then. In the meantime I will keep an eye out for a good deal on the G2 or similar.


----------



## jaswinprakash (Nov 21, 2015)

Galaxy j5/j7 has no screen protection like gorilla glass????

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jakejm79 (Nov 21, 2015)

Any feedback on a Zenfone 2 laser? Seems to almost check all my boxes and is only $250 for the 32GB model.


----------



## nicche (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi everyone! sorry for my bad english! 

I'm looking for a cheap tablet with max 8' inc. dislpay... Until now I've already seen : Nexus 7 (2013) Hisense sero 8 pro and Lenovo tab S8-50... anyone could suggest me the best one?  thx


----------



## gorilla p (Nov 23, 2015)

jakejm79 said:


> Thank you for the input guys, yes the G2 was an outside thought but the not near stock experience was side tracking me a little plus I couldn't find one for the same price that I could get a N5 for.
> 
> I had considered the Vivo Air LTE and Oneplus X but neither support band 12 (neither does the N5, but I don't mind dropping $150 for phone that I need to replace in a year or 2, vs. $200-$250).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think the only devices you're going to find pure AOSP Android is going to be on a Nexus or Moto E/G/X device.
But, anything that has a decent CM version should work as well, which brings me to my next idea...
Now stay with me here...
A friend of mine was looking for a decent Android device but didn't want to spend much since it wasn't THAT important to him, so he got an Amazon Fire phone for $130 and gave me the Amazon Prime subscription that comes with it ($99 value).
He knew I would end up spending some time showing him how to use it and set it up for him. Well I hated the Amazon FireOS, but the device itself was pretty good.
While playing with it, I found that you can get temporary root (until you reboot) with KingoRoot. With that temp root, you can flash SafeStrap Recovery. (So with literally 2 clicks, I had Root and Safestrap recovery)
When you reboot into safestrap recovery (looks like CWM), there is a completely stable CM11 version available for it here on XDA.
So I set it up and it works great.
I think this is a really good idea for anyone just looking for a cheap option, or was already looking to get Amazon Prime.


----------



## jakejm79 (Nov 23, 2015)

Interesting idea, any suggestions where to find one, Amazon doesn't seem to have them. Seems like the N5 has the edge with the screen but the FP beats it with camera, everything else seems somewhat close.

In all honesty though my N5 did actually arrive and does in fact seem to be refurbished and not just used despite the warning from resellerratings and BBB (I really didn't expect it to arrive at all, or at least be severely delayed). I don't mind turning around and selling it if I can find something better, but it fits all my cheap end requirements (adequate processor, ram and band 2 and 4) and came in on the very low end of my budget, in fact I couldn't find anything comparable for within $50 of it.


----------



## ms2sf (Nov 23, 2015)

I am not sure what phone to get. I have a Note 2 and I would upgrade to the Note 4 but I am on Verizon and cannot root it. Is it possible to buy a factory unlocked Note 4, root it and then use it on Verizon?


----------



## gorilla p (Nov 24, 2015)

If you don't care about prime, you can get one for $105 here, but if you have the N5 in good working condition, I'd stick with that. Get a good ROM and kernel on that and there's no reason that shouldn't last you a couple years.
Be sure to check out Wugs Root Toolkit for a quick Root and TWRP recovery.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/goo...olkit-wugs-nexus-root-toolkit-v1-8-3-t2517778

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Amazon-Fire-P...-unlocked-Smartphone-/181940569402?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Planterz (Nov 24, 2015)

ms2sf said:


> I am not sure what phone to get. I have a Note 2 and I would upgrade to the Note 4 but I am on Verizon and cannot root it. Is it possible to buy a factory unlocked Note 4, root it and then use it on Verizon?

Click to collapse



No. Unlocked phones won't work on Verizon's network, because each device has to have its IMEI registered in their system. Plus, only Verizon phones have their primary LTE band with the only exceptions being the Nexus 6, 5X, 6P, and Moto X Pure/Style (and even then there's a process to register the IMEI). Both the Nexus 6P and Moto X have 5.7" screens, same as the Note 4. However, they can't be purchased on contract. As for other on-contract alternatives, look in to the LG V10 and G4, or the Droid Turbo 2. I have no idea about root on those though; I'll leave it to you if you want to look into it or not.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Irumar (Nov 24, 2015)

gorilla p said:


> LoL, Hell no. I'm pulled so many different ways.
> I just saw the LG G Flex2 on sale on eBay for $250
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...0.Xlg+g+flex+2.TRS0&_nkw=lg+g+flex+2&_sacat=0
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LG G3 & G4 support is good. Just that Android 6.0 is starting to be rolled out now, for both these devices, so devs will wait b4 launching CM 13 or 14 versions

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## gorilla p (Nov 24, 2015)

Irumar said:


> LG G3 & G4 support is good. Just that Android 6.0 is starting to be rolled out now, for both these devices, so devs will wait b4 launching CM 13 or 14 versions
> 
> Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Support for the G3 is decent, but G4 is nonexistent. Maybe it will improve, but I've really been spoiled with my Nexus devices.
ROM support is now a big factor in deciding on a device now.


----------



## ddamani9 (Nov 24, 2015)

which one should i go for

OPO
OPO X
Motorola X Play

or any other phone in same budget..?


----------



## yzak58 (Nov 26, 2015)

ddamani9 said:


> which one should i go for
> 
> OPO
> OPO X
> ...

Click to collapse



OPO


----------



## Nipenthis (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi guys!

I'm torn between buying the Xiaomi Redmi Note 2 and the ZTE Nubia Z7 (NOT mini or MAX).
They'll both cost me roughly the same (the Nubia is ~30 euros more expensive, but the included headphones kinda make up for some of it), and I feel like the ZTE has better specs overall, but I'm a bit worried because it's a device over a year old versus a pretty new one, as well as a 32 bit processor versus a 64 bit one.

What do you guys think?
(Also, if you have a better suggestion for less than 200 euros I'd be glad to hear it  )


----------



## robgee789 (Nov 26, 2015)

Nipenthis said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm torn between buying the Xiaomi Redmi Note 2 and the ZTE Nubia Z7 (NOT mini or MAX).
> They'll both cost me roughly the same (the Nubia is ~30 euros more expensive, but the included headphones kinda make up for some of it), and I feel like the ZTE has better specs overall, but I'm a bit worried because it's a device over a year old versus a pretty new one, as well as a 32 bit processor versus a 64 bit one.
> ...

Click to collapse



What about the redmi note 3 mate, it looks better than both of those phones 

Sent from my nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## neonflash (Nov 26, 2015)

huawei p8 lite or wileyfox swift?


----------



## bluspring00 (Nov 26, 2015)

What should I buy?

*Lenovo Tab Yoga 2 or Lenovo Tab 2 A10-70*


----------



## Spansgood (Nov 26, 2015)

*I am looking for a new phone.*

Hello all,  i am in the market for a new phone and I have very specific wants/needs. 
So specific in fact that I am having issues finding one that meets my criteria. I would love to get some input from the community here. 


Thank you for your time. 




Need:
4G LTE (unlocked,  and compatible with metro pcs) 
Has to have Bluetooth for my wear watch. 
5” screen or greater. 
Gorilla glass 3, 4 preferred
At least android 5.0, 6.0 coming preferred (NEVER IOS!!) 
SD card slot. Has to have it. Non negotiable. 
Removable battery,  to replace when it gets worn out. (might concede this,  depends) 
>10mp rear camera. Would like to have a decent camera app. 

Optional but desired:
I really want front facing speakers,  makes Netflix and music much better. 
Fingerprint reader. 
Decent front camera 
Comes in black
Camera has image stabilization. 
Camera has a “raw” mode. 
1920x1080 or greater
Under $600


I have looked at the nexus 6p and I really like it. But it’s a no go because SD card slot is non negotiable. I will not spend this amount and not have a SD card slot.


----------



## Planterz (Nov 27, 2015)

Spansgood said:


> Hello all,  i am in the market for a new phone and I have very specific wants/needs.
> So specific in fact that I am having issues finding one that meets my criteria. I would love to get some input from the community here.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LG G3, G4, or V10, or Galaxy S5 or Note 4 fits the bill, as long as you get the T-Mobile version (unlocked).  I'm pretty sure they've all got 5.0 or 5.1. Obviously the more recent are the ones more likely to get updated to Marshmallow (and sooner). You can pick up a G3 for $220 brand new off eBay right now. Way cheaper than your $600 limit, and maybe older than you're looking for, but it'd tide you over for a while until something "perfect" comes around. G4's are pretty cheap these days too. The V10 has unmatched photo taking for a cameraphone, and pretty much everything you're looking for. Out of all those I listed, the S5 is probably the "worst", with only 2gb RAM and slightly aging hardware. But if you're not looking for a phablet, it's probably the best choice out of those, and anything else that's out there.

Oh, I just remembered the Moto X Pure/Style, but I'm too lazy to re-edit everything. The battery isn't removable, but Motorola's aren't impossible to repair like HTC's or the new Samsungs. The HTC M9 almost matches, except for the impossible to replace battery.


----------



## SKDesignsuccw (Nov 27, 2015)

*Device to buy under 15k*

Which is the best and most reliable option to go with under 15k. Expected specifications are: 2 GB RAM, Screen size 5.5 inches and expandable sd memory, longer battery life and ofcourse good customer care support.
Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## Viva+ (Nov 27, 2015)

Hello everyone
So I was looking for a music player and eventually opted for another phone altogether, but had a hard time finding something affordable with 32GB internal storage here (North Africa).
I looked at the LG G3 (for the equivalent of $350), Xperia Z2 for $390 (used is around $340), and came across someone selling the Z5 Compact for $500.
Heard mixed reviews about the LG G3.
Z2 only comes with 16GB, I won't rely on internal storage but this gives me claustrophobia.
The Z5 C looks discouraging because of the lackluster interface (How do previous Xperia themes look on it?), not to mention the resolution, RAM and the lacking corner pads, I like the size though... 

Wouldn't mind a Note 4 since I _need_ something to draw on, but the size is inconvenient and the price is another story.


Now I'm torn between the Z2 (if it ends up being the box that comes with noise cancelling headphones), and the Z5 C if I can get the price down to $400.


Thoughts?

Edit: I mean is there anything noteworthy I am missing that you'd personally find important however minimal?


----------



## electrojas (Nov 27, 2015)

Planterz said:


> An unlocked CDMA phone will either be Verizon or Sprint. I can't make heads or tails on if they actually work properly or not on Straight Talk GSM networks, as everybody seems to disagree with each other on what works and what doesn't. But if you want to use AT&T's network on Straight Talk with custom ROMs, you want to buy a T-Mobile version. The bootloader is unlocked (not the same thing as being carrier unlocked), so you can flash ROMs, and the T-Mobile version has all of AT&T's LTE bands. The Verizon and AT&T versions have locked bootloaders, so you're screwed in that regard (except for root and Safestrap, but that's a PITA and not the same thing), and using a Sprint one might not work (no idea about the bootloader on that one).

Click to collapse



I am at a loss with this ongoing confusion also. I am currently running a Nexus 6 on Straight Talk with Verizon's nano SIM. I get VoLTE and excellent signal, but its time to move on. Some of these newly introduced Chinese phones have insane specs for half what I paid for this phone. I've really been thinking of trying one but even if it looks like it would support it on paper, they still say no Verizon. Same with the Zenfone 2 laser and LG flex 2. I have zero choice if I want signal but Verizon where I'm at and I have read posts of random people saying they are using Verizon with Straight Talk on some of these but, I can't afford to buy one just to find out that Verizon isn't going to work. Can anyone in the know on this stuff shed some light for us with such limited choices? Thank you in advance.


----------



## zelendel (Nov 27, 2015)

electrojas said:


> I am at a loss with this ongoing confusion also. I am currently running a Nexus 6 on Straight Talk with Verizon's nano SIM. I get VoLTE and excellent signal, but its time to move on. Some of these newly introduced Chinese phones have insane specs for half what I paid for this phone. I've really been thinking of trying one but even if it looks like it would support it on paper, they still say no Verizon. Same with the Zenfone 2 laser and LG flex 2. I have zero choice if I want signal but Verizon where I'm at and I have read posts of random people saying they are using Verizon with Straight Talk on some of these but, I can't afford to buy one just to find out that Verizon isn't going to work. Can anyone in the know on this stuff shed some light for us with such limited choices? Thank you in advance.

Click to collapse




As long as it will accept a sim card it should work as they have started adding support for their GSM based sim cards but beware with china based phones as GPS almost never works as they are hard coded to connect to China sats. So most will not connect to gps in the states. Also remember that as the secondary radio for CDMA devices you will not get all the benifits of Verizons networks.


----------



## electrojas (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks for your reply. I see a lot of people wondering about this new Verizon Straight Talk SIM. It is my understanding that the SIM is for the LTE side and when you hit a spot with no LTE, you then switch to CDMA and get 3g until your back to an area with LTE. Where I am getting confused is let's take the Huwaei P8 lite and Max. They claim to have a U.S. version and on spec it would appear that it should work, yet they specifically say will not work with Verizon's network. I'm starting to wonder about that now that Straight Talk is handling this for unlocked devices because they are happy to get you on if they can because obviously they gain a customer. Now a Verizon contact user bringing one of these phones into their store? I can see why they would laugh you right out the door. If anyone here can help shed more light God bless you.


----------



## AlienFreek01 (Nov 28, 2015)

Ok so I recently cracked my phone screen, so I'm getting an upgrade. I need your guy's help to decide what phone to get. I want a phone that I can root (nothing crazy, just so I can use stuff like xposed, lucky patcher, freedom, rom toolbox etc.), (oh and the root to be permanent, not an until boot thing). The only problem here is I'm on verizon, and verizon are ****ing a**holes when it comes to root and studd. My current phone is a Note 3 (which I can do everything I want on), so anything a step up would be nice. I don't need the newest phone (if I can do what I want with it than I do), but just something nicer that I can do stuff with. Like I said, I don't need bootloader unlocks or anything,  just root. If downgrading is required to root, that is fine. Any phone brand is good for me, really, but I prefer samsung. Thanks for any help guys!


----------



## Nipenthis (Nov 28, 2015)

robgee789 said:


> What about the redmi note 3 mate, it looks better than both of those phones
> 
> Sent from my nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I've thought about it, but it seems like I'd have to wait at least 2 months till I can have it and I can't really wait that long :/


----------



## Viva+ (Nov 29, 2015)

Viva+ said:


> Hello everyone
> So I was looking for a music player and eventually opted for another phone altogether, but had a hard time finding something affordable with 32GB internal storage here (North Africa).
> I looked at the LG G3 (for the equivalent of $350), Xperia Z2 for $390 (used is around $340), and came across someone selling the Z5 Compact for $500.
> Heard mixed reviews about the LG G3.
> ...

Click to collapse



also anyone have firsthand experience of the overheating in Z5?


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Nov 29, 2015)

Viva+ said:


> Hello everyone
> So I was looking for a music player and eventually opted for another phone altogether, but had a hard time finding something affordable with 32GB internal storage here (North Africa).
> I looked at the LG G3 (for the equivalent of $350), Xperia Z2 for $390 (used is around $340), and came across someone selling the Z5 Compact for $500.
> Heard mixed reviews about the LG G3.
> ...

Click to collapse



Z2 user here.

The only "problem" is the non removable battery (for some people at least), since that means that you will have to buy another phone somewhat sooner than its specs would be outdated(3 gb of ram is still not widely seen even in the newer flagships, along with the decent snapdragon 801, which doesn't really overheat unless you're playing something like gta San andreas). 

Regarding the 16 gb of storage.

If you are willing to root the phone, just get an SD card, and transfer onto it all of your data. If you are not willing to root though, you may want to look for another phone.




AlienFreek01 said:


> Ok so I recently cracked my phone screen, so I'm getting an upgrade. I need your guy's help to decide what phone to get. I want a phone that I can root (nothing crazy, just so I can use stuff like xposed, lucky patcher, freedom, rom toolbox etc.), (oh and the root to be permanent, not an until boot thing). The only problem here is I'm on verizon, and verizon are ****ing a**holes when it comes to root and studd. My current phone is a Note 3 (which I can do everything I want on), so anything a step up would be nice. I don't need the newest phone (if I can do what I want with it than I do), but just something nicer that I can do stuff with. Like I said, I don't need bootloader unlocks or anything,  just root. If downgrading is required to root, that is fine. Any phone brand is good for me, really, but I prefer samsung. Thanks for any help guys!

Click to collapse



Would probably recommend the note 4 or note 5 or maybe even the s6. However, make sure you ask other xda users who use verizon so that you can buy a device where you can do the things you like.


----------



## EchoReaper (Nov 29, 2015)

It's about time I've upgraded from my Galaxy S3, but I'm having a bit of trouble finding a new phone because I'm a bit picky. The features I am looking for are as follows:

- Durable metal body (not something covered by cheap plastic like the S3)
- Rectangular shape (like the OnePlus One -- not the rounder corners the S3 has)
- Black body available
- Physical home button (like on the S3)
- Context menu button instead of Google search button
- Home, context menu, and back buttons on the body of the phone and not UI buttons left up to the OS
- Hardware specs of S3 or better

Are there any phones that fit this list like a glove?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## shravansp24 (Nov 30, 2015)

EchoReaper said:


> It's about time I've upgraded from my Galaxy S3, but I'm having a bit of trouble finding a new phone because I'm a bit picky. The features I am looking for are as follows:
> 
> - Durable metal body (not something covered by cheap plastic like the S3)
> - Rectangular shape (like the OnePlus One -- not the rounder corners the S3 has)
> ...

Click to collapse



I think Samsung only uses physical buttons nowadays.. And for your requirement, the Galaxy Alpha feels the best.. Rectangular, metal edges, hardware home button, same size as s3, much more powerful..

---------- Post added at 08:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 AM ----------




Viva+ said:


> also anyone have firsthand experience of the overheating in Z5?

Click to collapse



I used a newly bought Z5 for a few minutes and used it outside under the sun.. 
It got warm after a few minutes but everything was still smooth and no lag. 
And after opening the camera ""under direct sunlight"" the device got really warm and gave me a warning that the camera will shut down if the temperature continues to rise but after 15mins the camera was still working smoothly and the heat was constant..

---------- Post added at 08:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 AM ----------




Viva+ said:


> Hello everyone
> So I was looking for a music player and eventually opted for another phone altogether, but had a hard time finding something affordable with 32GB internal storage here (North Africa).
> I looked at the LG G3 (for the equivalent of $350), Xperia Z2 for $390 (used is around $340), and came across someone selling the Z5 Compact for $500.
> Heard mixed reviews about the LG G3.
> ...

Click to collapse



Ummm... The G3 is a phablet, the Z2 is a big device and the z5C is a compact one.. They three fall in totally different categories.. If you're using a phone that's 5" or less and don't do multitasking much, I'll recommend the z5c or else the z2... G3, the QHD display with 801 will lead to less battery life and less performance and that display is also not that good either

---------- Post added at 08:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 AM ----------




Spansgood said:


> Hello all,  i am in the market for a new phone and I have very specific wants/needs.
> So specific in fact that I am having issues finding one that meets my criteria. I would love to get some input from the community here.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Galaxy s5.. 
Or OnePlus 2, it has 64gigs of storage which is sufficient for most

---------- Post added at 08:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 AM ----------




ddamani9 said:


> which one should i go for
> 
> OPO
> OPO X
> ...

Click to collapse



OnePlus One if you can bear it's size and above average display

---------- Post added at 08:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 AM ----------




SKDesignsuccw said:


> Which is the best and most reliable option to go with under 15k. Expected specifications are: 2 GB RAM, Screen size 5.5 inches and expandable sd memory, longer battery life and ofcourse good customer care support.
> Thanks for your suggestions.

Click to collapse



 15k Indian rupees?? I don't think you have many choice under 15k but you can put a little extra and try the moto X Play if you care about updates or the Galaxy note 3 neo. 
The oneplus one is a great phone but customer service is pretty bad

---------- Post added at 08:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 AM ----------




nicche said:


> Hi everyone! sorry for my bad english!
> 
> I'm looking for a cheap tablet with max 8' inc. dislpay... Until now I've already seen : Nexus 7 (2013) Hisense sero 8 pro and Lenovo tab S8-50... anyone could suggest me the best one?  thx

Click to collapse



How about the MiPad??? It's great but over these three, I'll pick the lenovo tab S8


----------



## Greydesk (Nov 30, 2015)

*Help me choose between these three options*

Hi all,
Time to replace my THL W200S with a new Chinese import. My current options are:
http://www.banggood.com/BLUBOO-Xtouch-4G-5-inch-MTK6753-1_3GHz-64Bit-Octa-core-Smartphone-p-1009401.html
http://www.banggood.com/KINGZONE-K2-5-Inch-3GB-RAM-MT6753-1_5GHz-64Bit-Octa-core-4G-LTE-Smartphone-p-1008131.html
http://www.banggood.com/UMI-IRON-Pro-5_5-Inch-3GB-RAM-MT6753-64Bit-Octa-core-1_3GHz-4G-Smartphone-p-1010020.html
They are all similar phones with the same camera and chipset. Ideally I'd love something like them, in the same pricerange, that had both NFC, a notification LED and could take 2 Sim + microSD. None of them have all three of those features.

Greydesk


----------



## MrTooPhone (Nov 30, 2015)

Greydesk said:


> Hi all,
> Time to replace my THL W200S with a new Chinese import. My current options are:
> http://www.banggood.com/BLUBOO-Xtouch-4G-5-inch-MTK6753-1_3GHz-64Bit-Octa-core-Smartphone-p-1009401.html
> http://www.banggood.com/KINGZONE-K2-5-Inch-3GB-RAM-MT6753-1_5GHz-64Bit-Octa-core-4G-LTE-Smartphone-p-1008131.html
> ...

Click to collapse



Why is it none these low cost, high spec phones are never compatible with the US networks?  Seems that the only high spec phones that work in the US are those expensive ones built by the big name companies.


----------



## Viva+ (Nov 30, 2015)

Mokiwipeout said:


> Z2 user here.
> 
> The only "problem" is the non removable battery (for some people at least), since that means that you will have to buy another phone somewhat sooner than its specs would be outdated(3 gb of ram is still not widely seen even in the newer flagships, along with the decent snapdragon 801, which doesn't really overheat unless you're playing something like gta San andreas).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Found a newly bought z2 with the better accessories, hopefully the owner didn't go ahead and test the water resistance. And yeah I think I'm gonna root it since I probably wouldn't need the warranty anyway.



shravansp24 said:


> I used a newly bought Z5 for a few minutes and used it outside under the sun..
> It got warm after a few minutes but everything was still smooth and no lag.
> And after opening the camera ""under direct sunlight"" the device got really warm and gave me a warning that the camera will shut down if the temperature continues to rise but after 15mins the camera was still working smoothly and the heat was constant..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Heard arbitrary things on the overheating on other places but that's still quite a feat.
A shame the state of the z5c here is shady. I would still have gone out on a limb and gotten it if I didn't have other things to buy right now, well.


Thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## bublz654 (Nov 30, 2015)

What phone is better long term ?

One plus X 

Lg g flex 2

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (Nov 30, 2015)

bublz654 said:


> What phone is better long term ?
> 
> One plus X
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



G Flex 2 has the more competent hardware. However, updates are iffy, since the phone was quickly abandoned, plus custom development is nearly non-existent. The OnePlus X is a very different phone. I'll venture to guess that you're looking at these 2 phones because of their low cost. If that's the case, I'd recommend an LG G3 over both, or a OnePlus One. The OPO has more development, but the G3 has the advantage of removable battery.


----------



## bublz654 (Nov 30, 2015)

Planterz said:


> G Flex 2 has the more competent hardware. However, updates are iffy, since the phone was quickly abandoned, plus custom development is nearly non-existent. The OnePlus X is a very different phone. I'll venture to guess that you're looking at these 2 phones because of their low cost. If that's the case, I'd recommend an LG G3 over both, or a OnePlus One. The OPO has more development, but the G3 has the advantage of removable battery.

Click to collapse



Yeah I chose them because of their cheap price. I think I will go for a G3 it has everything I'd like at a nice price, thanks for suggesting it. There is quite a bit of decent development on the G3 as well.

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## kiranchaitanya (Dec 1, 2015)

*microsoft*

wait for microsoft


----------



## Nagato Yuki (Dec 1, 2015)

It is difficult to find newer model phones  with these:

1. Battery replaceable
2. SD Card slot
3. NFC
4. >=32G storage
5. S808/S810(64bit CPU) for World-wise LTE bands (most used in Hong Kong)
6. 3G RAM
7. Boot-loader unlock-able

Well, beside LG G4 H815-EU model (only unit to unlock boot-loader), is there any other phone to choose?


----------



## gorilla p (Dec 1, 2015)

Are those Chinese devices pretty locked down? (Meizu, XiaoMi, Doogee,  etc)?


----------



## Planterz (Dec 1, 2015)

gorilla p said:


> Are those Chinese devices pretty locked down? (Meizu, XiaoMi, Doogee,  etc)?

Click to collapse



Meizu phones actually have a root option within the settings menu. I can't speak for bootloaders though. Most of these Chinese brands have a highly customized OS that's made to resemble iOS. Of course, a custom launcher can fix some of that. The vast majority however won't have north American LTE bands.


----------



## gorilla p (Dec 2, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Meizu phones actually have a root option within the settings menu. I can't speak for bootloaders though. Most of these Chinese brands have a highly customized OS that's made to resemble iOS. Of course, a custom launcher can fix some of that. The vast majority however won't have north American LTE bands.

Click to collapse



Yeah, the lack of Band4 support is what has stopped me from getting them. It seems that Huawei, Oppo and OnePlus devices have common North American band support.

I really like the idea of having an option to get SuperUser/Root abilities.
I would love for that to be an option in the current "Developer" options section and upon enabling it gives a brief warning, I.e. "you can screw up your device, yadda yadda, proceed at your own risk".
However, I think the reason its made difficult is the ability to block ads and not have our mobile device experience dictated to us. That whole topic really bothers me.


----------



## RockThatBodyGER (Dec 2, 2015)

Hey guys,
im looking for a new smartphone after my Nexus 5 is officially dead.

Here is what it should have:
- maximum i can pay is ~330€/330$
- should have 13mp or more
- should have a quad core processor by Qualcomm or Samsung (hexa/octa is fine too but definitly not prefered)
- doesnt need fingerprint sensor
- doesnt need expandable storage
- definitly needs enough battery life (1 day usual usage= 30 min-60 min gaming (light load, clash of clans for example) + 2-4h web surfing)
- doesnt need 1440p display (probably wont have it neither at that price point)
- should have 5"-5.5" (more is better to me)

What am I looking at right now?
Moto X Play, 
Galaxy A5 2016 (upcoming),
A used Nexus 6

What is most important to me?
fluid app switching + crisp camera

Edit: I would buy the new smartphone in February 2016, so anything that gets released until 14. February is fine for me


----------



## zelendel (Dec 3, 2015)

RockThatBodyGER said:


> Hey guys,
> im looking for a new smartphone after my Nexus 5 is officially dead.
> 
> Here is what it should have:
> ...

Click to collapse



I would go with the nexus 6. You are already used to how it works and it's a beast.


----------



## Planterz (Dec 3, 2015)

RockThatBodyGER said:


> Hey guys,
> im looking for a new smartphone after my Nexus 5 is officially dead.
> 
> Here is what it should have:
> ...

Click to collapse





zelendel said:


> I would go with the nexus 6. You are already used to how it works and it's a beast.

Click to collapse



The current pricing on even a new Nexus 6 is amazingly low. If you don't mind the size, it's by far the best deal on a flagship phone right now. I only wish I could spare the cash myself right now...


----------



## ibrahimdaqqaq (Dec 3, 2015)

*The best dual sim android on the market?*

Hey all,

So I have current galaxy s4, and i am looking for a new change in my life  . I am looking for a powerful flawless dual sim android phone. I am not sure what should i get, or should i wait few months for something promising to come.

I purchased for my wife Galaxy S6 Duos, however i noticed that sometimes sim 2 doesn't work when sim 1 is out of service, so i was not that satisfied with it (Suggestions on fixing this problem would be great as well).

Anyways i would like you recommendation on which dual sim phone should i get, i have seen Note 5 Duos, and Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge Duos, LG G4 Duos, LG V10 Duos, Sony Xperia Z5 Dual. However i am not sure which one of these are the best, or if there is something else i am missing here.

My phone usage:
1)Social Apps
2) Emailing
3) Games

Looking forward to hearing from you all:good::good::good::fingers-crossed:


----------



## TheCanadianGoatee (Dec 4, 2015)

Piggy-backing on the Nexus 6 talk - I'm debating between rooting a Note 3, or Buying a Note 5 - however I'm wondering, power/performance wise what would you suggest to someone looking to go away from the Note series altogether?

I love the Stylus but it's a feature I can live without, I like the phablet feel but ultimately I'm looking for a powerhouse phone that can last.

Some have suggested the LG G4 (one person suggested to wait for G5) - Sony Z5, Nexus 6..

Thoughts?


----------



## bublz654 (Dec 5, 2015)

bublz654 said:


> Yeah I chose them because of their cheap price. I think I will go for a G3 it has everything I'd like at a nice price, thanks for suggesting it. There is quite a bit of decent development on the G3 as well.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Going back onto this... The Asus zenfone 2 is on the same price range as the G3. Which one would be better long term?

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugses01 (Dec 5, 2015)

Looking for a new phone, should I pick the Huawei Nexus 6P or OnePlus 2?


----------



## Siegharf (Dec 6, 2015)

Look for  more than 1.5ghz processor and Good Gpu renderer


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## xraddox (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi guys, My Samsung Galaxy SIII is dying so I'm looking for something new,
what I prefer
-the bigger screen better
-fluent, fast with apps
-great camera
I will use it mainly for surfing/reading stuff on the internet, taking some notes/calendars, taking photos, and listening to music a lot!
I don't plan to play games, and want something else than samsung now.
should be 450€ MAX!!! 
(Can order from slovakia or czech republic)
What do you suggest? 
Thanks


----------



## herbert.m (Dec 7, 2015)

I am looking for a new Tablet...

There should be a keyboard dock aviable, it should support OTG, pen-input and it should have a microSD Slot.


thanks for your suggestions


----------



## Danh2009 (Dec 7, 2015)

so, the time has come for the dreaded upgrade and I am really struggling to choose a phone.

The choices: Z5 premium , S6 Edge Plus, or the Nexus 6p
I love the camera on my phone, however I like to be able to flash different roms whenever I like.

The sony will more than likely come with bootloader unlockable: No
The galaxy s6 edge plus has no expandable memory
The Nexus has a lower camera and no expandable memory.

Im kinda leaning towards the Z5 Premium due to the expandable memory and camera and the waterproofing, but then I'll lose the ability to flash roms.

Whats your opinions?


----------



## bbringgolf (Dec 7, 2015)

Bugses01 said:


> Looking for a new phone, should I pick the Huawei Nexus 6P or OnePlus 2?

Click to collapse



I'm in the same boat also. But have to have a decent camera.. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## cosmicdestructor (Dec 7, 2015)

Get over price ranges get a galaxy s6


----------



## bbringgolf (Dec 7, 2015)

Do you know if Att galaxy 6 can be rooted and Romed? Unlocked bootloader? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## devnulled (Dec 7, 2015)

OK, due to a serious series of unfortunate and anger fueled events my droid DNA is now for all intents and purposes dead. Only thing holding the screen together is the zagg screen guard and is unreadable, but can still use touch screen on upper left quarter of screen. Would have been worse but my otter box commuter series kept the worst of it to the dresser impact area. 

OK, so I'm trying to decide. Another HTC DNA for about 90 on swappa, or another phone with the requirements that it must work on Verizon and be reliable at 4glte, be rooted, and have hotspot unlocked with semi stock style roms available, have at least 32gb memory (or 16 if it has a microsd slot), 2gb system RAM, as good or better processor than my DNA,  be 1080p screen, decent camer with flash, and somewhere in the android 5 lollipop for OS would be nice. I'm looking at only having about 150-200 tops to use and though I can use my DNA still the invisishield is going to have to go back to zagg I'm sure under warranty when I get the new phone.

 I've had a nexus phone before and loved it, but it was slow compared to the DNA and the radio seemed weak. Every other phone in my house is 3g including a brand new never used palm pre 2 still in box with the charging base from my palm pre plus here. A droid 3 pro I think it is but it has the larger sim card in it for international.. Any advice, opinions? I've used primarily santod040's roms on my DNA.


----------



## parhammp (Dec 10, 2015)

Hello everyone, 
i am about to buy a cheap phone about 400 AUD or less and came across Samsung galaxy E7 and Lg G3 and Asus Zenfone 2, i have been thinking which one to choose between these one, as i like the design of lg g3 but its battery is making me question it, same with E7 and zenfone 2 , if any of you guys have an opinion or use one of these phones please let me know your experience, or if you know a better phone in the same price range, please let me know . Thank you so much


----------



## Irumar (Dec 10, 2015)

For xraddox: I had the same considerations and the same phone. I switched to lg g3 and been using it for the past year. Absolutely good. One needs to get adjusted to buttons on the back. I required replaceable battery, and have installed a 9000 mah extended battery. Perfect phone.

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 AM ----------

For TheCanadianGoatee: If I were you, I would root my Note 3 and install cm13 custom rom. Wait for phone launches in 2016, especially those with 5 gb ram.

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1031982 (Dec 10, 2015)

Ok, I am looking for a tablet. Thing is, I don't need a lot.
It's will primarily be used for reading E-books from school. They have an Android app, but no support for the Kindle Fire tabs.
It will be used as a secondary device, so I don't need it to be the greatest. Beyond that, expandable memory would be nice just because occasional I will play games on it. Casual games though, like Simpsons Tapped Out, Family Guy, and Fallout Shelter are probably the most extreme that I would play on it. Other stuff would be games like Diamond Digger and Plague Inc.
Don't want to spend a lot as I don't think I really need a lot.
Only other thing I would like decent battery life. I was thinking around 8 or more hours.

Thank you in advance for helping.


----------



## Go Swalle (Dec 11, 2015)

*Choose the Speed Fast System you like*

Sometimes I also like to own an APPLE 6S mobile just like anyonelse, but for me, a lot of function i will not use them, so maybe Xiaomi, HTC, Huawei is enough for me, what I need is a speed fast mobile when I open a app or file, also need have more large storage when I go out, I can enjoy the fliles in my mobile no worry the slow speed and less storage.:highfive:


----------



## xn1337 (Dec 12, 2015)

Debating on what phone to buy tomorrow,
Microsoft Lumia 950XL Smartphone + decent SD card
Any android flagship, 

cost isnt a concern,
Lumia's camera and storage upgrade ability are a nice capability.

I've had iphones in the past up to about the 4s range, ended up going back to my galaxy S3 running lollypop rom.
(Still out performed the Iphone 4s )
And I work with a bunch of iSheep, who dont see how any other phone could be better.
I am having trouble finding a decent review for the 950xl or the Samsungs, 
most reviews seem to focus on listing the spec sheet and saying "Yeah its a cool phone" and "Damn look i canz take photos", with little focus on form and function.

been looking for a review (non sponsored by manufacture) that bluntly states "get this phone over that because" or "Don't touch it with a 10 foot pole".

Current Device eco system is a Xbox one, windows 10 PC's, Surface pro 2, couple of ipad air 2's and couple of Kodi Media Centers running on windows PC's.
So I Really have a Windows ecosystem going on.
if it was a guarantee that android apps would be able to run on a future Windows 10 upgrade (Like they did in the past) I would for sure jump straight for the Lumia.

Sorry for the essay, been mulling it over for the last 48hours and cant decide, Phone will be purchased out right, with the goal of not upgrading for a long time.


----------



## devnulled (Dec 12, 2015)

Only asking again as i need to order a new phone off swaps this weekend. Any advice on my needs of a Verizon phone that is easy to flash roms to? I see a lot of recommendations for lg g2,g3, and v series as being active. Also have seen a lot of people talking about routing and flashing a note 2 or note 3. Are they active and reasonably easy to root?  All ideas have to be Verizon phones as I'm still grandfathered in fit the unlimited everything. I listed most of what I need in last post so won't repeat. Thank you.


----------



## SKDesignsuccw (Dec 14, 2015)

*Device to buy ( mid-range)*

Please suggest me a reliable device to buy so that I can enjoy cyanogenmod ROM without any bugs. If I am not wrong, going with oneplus device will not be a great idea as the after sale service in India is very poor. Also many oneplus one owners have faced quite considerable issues very soon. How about YU yureka plus? or should I go with samsung, moto , lenovo  or Asus device. I have asus nexus 7(2013) and I have not faced any software nor hardware issue. I am looking forward to experience cyanogenmod ROM as well as a device which is reliable for atleast 1-2 years with a better customer care service. Please do suggest me any asus device with cyanogenmod support. And finally, I do wanna go with a mid-range device.


----------



## extrem0 (Dec 14, 2015)

SKDesignsuccw said:


> Please suggest me a reliable device to buy so that I can enjoy cyanogenmod ROM without any bugs. If I am not wrong, going with oneplus device will not be a great idea as the after sale service in India is very poor. Also many oneplus one owners have faced quite considerable issues very soon. How about YU yureka plus? or should I go with samsung, moto , lenovo  or Asus device. I have asus nexus 7(2013) and I have not faced any software nor hardware issue. I am looking forward to experience cyanogenmod ROM as well as a device which is reliable for atleast 1-2 years with a better customer care service. Please do suggest me any asus device with cyanogenmod support. And finally, I do wanna go with a mid-range device.

Click to collapse



If I were you I'd go for Motorola (G or X) or a Nexus devices, root and use Xposed. 
I have an opo for one year already and have never had any issues except for touchscreen which was solved by new firmware.


----------



## powerplaygraphix (Dec 14, 2015)

Now that I'm paying the Verizon "Unlimited Penalty" of an extra $20 a month, I'm "allowed" to purchase a new device on their payment plan. When I first found out I could do this I considered the Note 5 because I'm an artist and the wacom tech in it is tempting, but the phone, in general, kind of underwhelmed me and I really don't think I would do any sketching on it anyway. I started really looking at all the ones available on Verizon and I think I've narrowed it to the LG V10 and the Droid Turbo 2. I'm wanting a good phone that won't be obsolete in a couple of months and that has a great camera. Both of these seem to fit the bill and have pluses and minuses. Both are really durable with the edge going to the "shatter proof" Turbo 2. While the Turbo 2 has a 21MP camera over the 16 in the V10, the V10 has a lower ISO so it gets more detail in low light. Turbo 2 has a better processor but the V10 has more RAM. Both have good battery life with the edge going to the Turbo 2. V10 has a brighter screen but the colors are truer on the Turbo 2... For every plus on one there's an equally compelling plus on the other one. Verizon is really pushing the Turbo 2 with some aggressive pricing that makes it cheaper. I'm not sure which is more important of all the above. I was originally leaning V10 since I have a G2 now and really like the back buttons and the knock features but the Turbo 2 is still pretty appealing, especially with a significant price difference.


----------



## lew87ys (Dec 14, 2015)

I have the nexus 6 at the moment and i am thinking about getting either the 6p or the moto x and customise it via moto maker.  Has anyone decided between these two phones and are you happy with your choice? 

Nexus 6p pros
Amoled screen deep blacks (also a con) 
Finger print scanner
Looks premium
Fast updates
Better camera? 
Notification light

Cons
Amoled screen (burn in, yellowish/pinkish tint) 
No memory card slot
Back apparently scratches easy and reports of bending and glass around camera cracking. 
More expensive


Moto x pros
Memory card slot
Create my own design
Nav bar wont burn in as it doesnt have amoled
Cheaper
I can check notifications by waving my hand over the phone


Cons
Slower updates 
No fingerprint scanner
Screen doesnt look as good as an amoled. 
Camera not as good in low light. 
Kinda looks like the nexus 6 u already have


Would the moto x be a big upgrade from the original nexus 6?

Also does anyone know what the screen burn in is like on the 6p? I ask as that is probably one of the main factors of me deciding as i absolutely love my nexus 6 but in about 1 month i returned 4 as they all burned in after a day or two and i dont want to pay £500 for a phone that will burn in after a few days. 


Thanks


----------



## jbeezley (Dec 15, 2015)

devnulled said:


> Only asking again as i need to order a new phone off swaps this weekend. Any advice on my needs of a Verizon phone that is easy to flash roms to? I see a lot of recommendations for lg g2,g3, and v series as being active. Also have seen a lot of people talking about routing and flashing a note 2 or note 3. Are they active and reasonably easy to root?  All ideas have to be Verizon phones as I'm still grandfathered in fit the unlimited everything. I listed most of what I need in last post so won't repeat. Thank you.

Click to collapse



You won't be able to easily mood a note 3 from Verizon. Bootloader is locked and you'll be sorting thru 2,000 page threads for Jasmine rom, boot strap, flash fire, etc. It won't be an easy phone to mood at all. Strike it from your list.

Some of them can't even get root, have to be on 4.4.2/444 kk


----------



## Irumar (Dec 15, 2015)

SKDesignsuccw said:


> Please suggest me a reliable device to buy so that I can enjoy cyanogenmod ROM without any bugs. If I am not wrong, going with oneplus device will not be a great idea as the after sale service in India is very poor. Also many oneplus one owners have faced quite considerable issues very soon. How about YU yureka plus? or should I go with samsung, moto , lenovo  or Asus device. I have asus nexus 7(2013) and I have not faced any software nor hardware issue. I am looking forward to experience cyanogenmod ROM as well as a device which is reliable for atleast 1-2 years with a better customer care service. Please do suggest me any asus device with cyanogenmod support. And finally, I do wanna go with a mid-range device.

Click to collapse



Hmnn!. If you are looking for official company support and custom roms like cyanogen, and mid range, you could also look at LG G3. However, rooting and installing custom roms void warranty, but lg g3 has a lot of development (dev support). As a general rule, look for flagship phones and not yu etc for dev support. Yu comes with cyanogen, but when you compare it to the build, quality,  and ruggedness, dev support, it leaves a lot to be desired. If budget is your consideration, you could even look at a samsung s4 or s5, but try to avoid the exynos processor ones.

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tech_Guru1705 (Dec 15, 2015)

Simple question...
Oneplus x or moto g turbo?
Also enlighten me with benchmarks & differences in the devices...

---------- Post added at 11:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 AM ----------




lew87ys said:


> I have the nexus 6 at the moment and i am thinking about getting either the 6p or the moto x and customise it via moto maker.  Has anyone decided between these two phones and are you happy with your choice?
> 
> Nexus 6p pros
> Amoled screen deep blacks (also a con)
> ...

Click to collapse



A guy I know is just going to return his 6p and get Moto x Style, as:
A little TOO big(for him), Moto X fits perfect.
Pics getting blurred easily...
Shaky videos....
Now thats your choice ahead.
Although 6P is just a bit snappier, but MXS wins the race against Nexus 5X for me, so now you choose ahead.
I guess I helped... any more questions feel free!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## bublz654 (Dec 15, 2015)

LG G3, LG G4, HTC ONE M9 or just wait next year and wait till after February ? 

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## JazzieBoi (Dec 15, 2015)

I just cracked my Nexus 7 2013 32gb today, and wanted some opinions on what I should do. Right now I'm saving my money up for a car and don't really want to spend a whole lot of money on a tablet, but if I have to I will since I use it all the time. Should I replace the screen on it or buy a new tablet? I was thinking that the Nexus 9 is pretty nice, I also saw the Sony Experia Z5 tablet, but its really expensive. So what would you guys do if you were in my situation?


----------



## Planterz (Dec 16, 2015)

JazzieBoi said:


> I just cracked my Nexus 7 2013 32gb today, and wanted some opinions on what I should do. Right now I'm saving my money up for a car and don't really want to spend a whole lot of money on a tablet, but if I have to I will since I use it all the time. Should I replace the screen on it or buy a new tablet? I was thinking that the Nexus 9 is pretty nice, I also saw the Sony Experia Z5 tablet, but its really expensive. So what would you guys do if you were in my situation?

Click to collapse



I need a new tablet too; my LG 8.3 is dead. I was planning on getting a Samsung Tab S 8.4, but the new Nvidia Shield is making me reconsider. Screen is a bit smaller, lower resolution, but it has a killer processor and GPU, and the lower (but still great) resolution means higher framerates, plus front-facing stereo speakers. 

As for your specific sitiuation, it might be more prudent to replace the screen. A new screen assembly (get the assembly, not the digitizer alone) looks like it's merely $30 or so, which is dirt freaking cheap. The device is a bit aged, but still competent. I don't know what you use it for. If for gaming, a newer device will certainly be a joy for you. If it's for more mundane stuff like light gaming, browsing, watching videos, and reading eBooks, it's hard to argue against spending $32 for a new screen assembly instead of buying a new tablet for $200-500.



bublz654 said:


> LG G3, LG G4, HTC ONE M9 or just wait next year and wait till after February ?

Click to collapse



If you want a good value, the G3 and G4 a hard to beat at current prices, particularly the G3. If you want the latest and greatest though, wait a few months for when the Snapdragon 820 devices become available.


----------



## devnulled (Dec 16, 2015)

JazzieBoi said:


> I just cracked my Nexus 7 2013 32gb today, and wanted some opinions on what I should do. Right now I'm saving my money up for a car and don't really want to spend a whole lot of money on a tablet, but if I have to I will since I use it all the time. Should I replace the screen on it or buy a new tablet? I was thinking that the Nexus 9 is pretty nice, I also saw the Sony Experia Z5 tablet, but its really expensive. So what would you guys do if you were in my situation?

Click to collapse



Get a screen with tools for about 50$ and replace it. Sometimes cheaper if you didn't crack the LCD and only need to change the digitizer.


----------



## Daniell090 (Dec 17, 2015)

Hey there everybody.

I'm standing against a tough choice. I don't know which one to pick: Asus Zenfone 2 Laser or Motorola Moto G 2015. 
What is Your opinion about this? 

Thanks for any intrest.
Peace.


----------



## Planterz (Dec 17, 2015)

Daniell090 said:


> Hey there everybody.
> 
> I'm standing against a tough choice. I don't know which one to pick: Asus Zenfone 2 Laser or Motorola Moto G 2015.
> What is Your opinion about this?
> ...

Click to collapse



As I've said countless times, get an LG G2 or even a G3 if it's within your price range. Or a Galaxy S4, if the size and removable battery/microSD slot suits you better. The Asus laser's main feature is the camera, and reviews are showing that it's not all that great. The Moto G is a good device, but is inferior to flagships from a year or 2 ago that you can buy now for the same price. And of course there's the OnePlus One.


----------



## JazzieBoi (Dec 18, 2015)

So I am buying a new tablet, should I get a Nexus 7 2013, or the Shield K1?


----------



## Planterz (Dec 18, 2015)

JazzieBoi said:


> So I am buying a new tablet, should I get a Nexus 7 2013, or the Shield K1?

Click to collapse



The Shield K1 for sure. It's on my short list for a new tablet too.


----------



## JazzieBoi (Dec 18, 2015)

Planterz said:


> The Shield K1 for sure. It's on my short list for a new tablet too.

Click to collapse



Yeah, for sure, but there aren't many roms available for this device but I can make due with xposed. Are there not many roms available because of this device being so new?


----------



## PaulyLG (Dec 18, 2015)

Can you get sound in the slo mo video on LG G4??


----------



## StupidPhonesNowMoreDumb (Dec 19, 2015)

*Looking for mid-range unlocked, rooted not a new full time hobby*

Sorry if I have again files this incorrectly, hopefully not. 

As a former BES Admin, I was in no rush to get to the Android side. Eventually, I had to make the switch some years back to an Atrix 4G. Physically the phone felt like the cheaply constructed piece of garbage that it is and I had to replace it at least once along the way via Asurion.

Aside from the advertised FM Radio that the unit didn't actually contain, it was a pleasure to own. I spent time with a dozen different ROMs. There was even an Ubuntu for it!

I replaced that with an LG phone. It was physically sturdy, but much harder to mod and sans the replaceable battery. I don't consider battery replacement a feature, as much as I consider built-in batteries to be a crime against the environment and children. It was recently stolen.

I replaced it with a Samsung Note SGH-i717. It reeks of cheap plastic like Samsung's do. Rooting was easy, and a nice buffet of ROMs to choose from, just like when I rooted my friend's Galaxy... It's my first phone that can accommodate a 64Gb microSD!

With 10Gb free on internal storage and a freshly-formatted 64 Gb microSD I was surprised to see this thing whining and demanding uncompensated attention around an issue of space.

Figuring out how to repartition took forever. Immediately after I did (using sdparted) the phone will not turn on or charge. A brick headed back to where I bought it from.

I was surprised that no matter how awesome the ROM, most of the internal storage was set aside to do nothing. Luckily I snagged a VSA v.45 for $50 along with the new Samsung and microSD. My job mandates I carry a phone, and I don't want to stress. This one actually has an FM radio too!

It is doing the same thing where it seems like someone with a severe disability established the (not-at-all-easy-to-modify) partition scheme. I'm aware of options which generously "allow" me to move app data to the microSD card. But I'm not suffering from a brain injury, and so I don't want any app to ever stop working just because I need to swap in some more removable storage. At least I don't want to think about it until I filled the internal memory legitimately - an impossibility which will likely never occur. 

I like to use my microSD for data, and phone space for OS and apps. I could author a book on why, likely I'm preaching to the choir.

As a long-time IT guy and American, I will not carry around a device I cannot root. I wish I could add 3 days to every week so I could donate them to hacking Android's stupidity (not).

Under $400 unlocked, no contract, is there a phone that is not tied to a horrifically unusable partitioning scheme? If it wasn't made out of plastic and falling apart by week 2, that'd be a nice bonus. I realize in asking the the hardware and software both not be trash I'm being "picky."

I love the Cisco 7960 on my home desk. If it wasn't for my being on-call for work, I'd just as soon leave it at that.

I need something modern and peppy as I work in IT. 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks for this forum and all the hard work you do! I would have never made it this far without you!


----------



## MateosPinkie (Dec 19, 2015)

I always love to root my devices. Recently I decided to switch to Cricket wireless and the two choices I am going back and forth on are the LG G Stylo and the Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime. I just cant decide which is better as far as being able to root and specs and so forth. Please help!


----------



## zombunny (Dec 21, 2015)

Looking for a new android for my boyfriend to replace his current awful phone, and finances are a bit tight right now. We're hoping to find a device under $160, it needs to have SD support to hold all his music and photos, GSM FACTORY unlocked (not carrier unlocked preferrably... I've never had luck getting bootloaders unlocked on those) for Cricket Wireless, and we'd like to find one that has flexibility on custom ROMs. He really likes the one I have, the Huawei Ascend Mate 2, which has CM and PAC, and around the $200 range, but we're wondering if the people of XDA have other devices to recommend that would be a bit cheaper.  Like me, he also prefers large-ish screens... no tiny phones. It'd also be great to have one that is eligible for Lollipop. Perhaps I am asking too much though.


----------



## hscrugby (Dec 21, 2015)

Look around for ASUS ZenFone2 laser.  I just picked up the wife one for cricket for around 150.  32gb and mem card slot

composed by one monkey on one typewriter


----------



## stolac (Dec 21, 2015)

*HTC Sensation*

I have a question,i want to buy htc sensation,but the seller says it is charging very slow,and battery does not last long.

So the battery should be very bad,right ?
Or,there could be something wrong with the phone,
if the phone is charging,he shoud be ok,right ?
Can you please tell me something about it ?


----------



## supermooshman (Dec 22, 2015)

*Budget device*

Hey y'all,

I'm looking for a phone for my girlfriend (I accidentally broke her old phone).
Seeing how she doesn't need any bleeding edge/flagship model, I was wondering if anyone could recommend anything?
No games or heavy applications are needed, just whatsapp, sms and call (even email or browsing isn't the highest priority)

+ can anyone confirm whether budget devices have gotten better over the years or still crap (looking at you 4 years ago HTC)?
alternatively a higher end device of a previous generation would also do
Ideal price would be south of 100 euro 


ps: anyone know the brands cynus,mobitel and ZTE, I saw it in our local Saturn (Germany) but I can't really find any real reviews on most of these devices?


----------



## Nitro1max1 (Dec 22, 2015)

MateosPinkie said:


> I always love to root my devices. Recently I decided to switch to Cricket wireless and the two choices I am going back and forth on are the LG G Stylo and the Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime. I just cant decide which is better as far as being able to root and specs and so forth. Please help!

Click to collapse



I have the samsung galaxy exhilarate from cricket, and I also had it down to both these devices. The samsung galaxy exhilarate is a pretty good phone, it officially has lolipop now but there's no root for lolipop. It does come stock with kitkat and you are able to root that. I like the grand prime, it's cameras are okay nothing crazy but plenty good for just about anything. It has a 1.2ghz 64 bit processor and 1gb of ram, it doesn't lag on it at all unless you get into some more intense games. As for durability goes, it feels kinda cheap in hand but it can suffer some pretty nice drops and doesn't have a problem. The size of the prime is perfect I think, I wish it was a little more round on the corners but whatever. I've had this phone for 4 months now and am pretty happy with it besides not being able to root on 5.1.1, I have no comment on the stylo as I've never seen it or used it. The display isn't anything to brag about but its not bad and has pretty good viewing angles. Color accuracy is decent, not great not bad, the more major fallback is the display is kinda hard to read under direct sunlight. Go with what you want, but I'm sure the grand prime won't be disapointing. Really wish I could see and use a stylo though. Looks like a pretty nice phone


----------



## iwearthebelt (Dec 22, 2015)

Need some help.  I have an unlimited data plan on Verizon. I'm due to get a new phone and can't decide which phones to consider.  I'm a power user and am looking for something bleeding edge, rootable, has an unlockable bootloader,  IR blaster and preferably a nice large display.  Any suggestions? 

Galaxy S4 SCH-I545 MDK 4.4.2. Blacked out. Big THANKS to all the devs & themers.


----------



## Birs19 (Dec 23, 2015)

zombunny said:


> Looking for a new android for my boyfriend to replace his current awful phone, and finances are a bit tight right now. We're hoping to find a device under $160, it needs to have SD support to hold all his music and photos, GSM FACTORY unlocked (not carrier unlocked preferrably... I've never had luck getting bootloaders unlocked on those) for Cricket Wireless, and we'd like to find one that has flexibility on custom ROMs. He really likes the one I have, the Huawei Ascend Mate 2, which has CM and PAC, and around the $200 range, but we're wondering if the people of XDA have other devices to recommend that would be a bit cheaper.  Like me, he also prefers large-ish screens... no tiny phones. It'd also be great to have one that is eligible for Lollipop. Perhaps I am asking too much though.

Click to collapse



Xiaomi Redmi Note 2 or 3.
But unfortunately Redmi Note 3  do not support SD card...


----------



## Planterz (Dec 23, 2015)

supermooshman said:


> Hey y'all,
> 
> I'm looking for a phone for my girlfriend (I accidentally broke her old phone).
> Seeing how she doesn't need any bleeding edge/flagship model, I was wondering if anyone could recommend anything?
> ...

Click to collapse



Moto X 2013, LG G2, Galaxy S4, HTC One M7, depending on her needs (size, SD card). Should be able to find them within your price range used.



iwearthebelt said:


> Need some help.  I have an unlimited data plan on Verizon. I'm due to get a new phone and can't decide which phones to consider.  I'm a power user and am looking for something bleeding edge, rootable, has an unlockable bootloader,  IR blaster and preferably a nice large display.  Any suggestions? .

Click to collapse



If you're buying off-contract, the Huawei Nexus 6P will be the newest and easiest to root (unlockable bootloader). The Motorola Nexus 6 from last year is still pretty good too. There's also the Moto X Pure/Style.

If you have to buy on-contract, you're kinda SOL. The newest phones (Droid Turbo 2, Note 5/Edge 6+, LG G4 and V10) are all locked down. Verizon does sell the Nexus 6, but only the 32gb version. And they want $648 for it, which is ridiculous considering that Amazon right now is selling it for $250 ($300 for the 64gb). There's also the G3, but it's not bleeding edge anymore (especially with the G5 coming soon). And they want way too much for that one too. Same with the Moto G 2014 (plus they only have 16gb). And they don't offer the Nexus 6P or Moto X Pure.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Arshid Vinod (Dec 24, 2015)

Zenfone 2 laser is a great choice!!


----------



## enkidu70 (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi all,

I am searching for a *powerful tablet* where I can install a *Linux* on it. Around *10"* would be a perfect size. 1-2 *SD slot*s and >= *3GB ram* is a must. Water/dust resistant would be nice.

Any hint is very welcome!

Tnx in advance,
Enkidu


----------



## Gemineye5 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Keep lg g stylo or htc desire 816*

Does anyone have experience with both of these devices? I can't make up my mind. What one has, the other one does not! I wish I could combine them both to make a better phone (of course with more memory) ! Lol. The lg g stylo is on boost, which I have successfully rooted and the htc desire 816 on virgin mobile with unsuccessful rooting attempts. Thanks in advance!


----------



## HtraP1001 (Dec 25, 2015)

Buy oneplus device, they come with cyanogen so u can tweak all the settings.....


----------



## jbrzoska093 (Dec 25, 2015)

Hello, i'm wondering what device buy, i need good battery life (sot also), fingerprint sensor.

Devices i would like to buy:
Galaxy S6(i'm afraid od amoled burn)
Xperia Z5
LG Nexus 5x


----------



## KHEMS91 (Dec 25, 2015)

Which is the best smartphone in under Rs. 25000/-

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## gorilla p (Dec 25, 2015)

I ended up going for the Nexus 5X. Found it on B&H video for $329, no tax, free 2-day shipping, with a $20 B&H gift card.
I'm very happy with it. Screen size is perfect, plenty fast, no lag/stutter issues with 6.0.1 custom ROMs. Easily rootable. Custom ROM support is growing. Has Cataclysm, Omni, Dirty Unicorns, Chroma, PureNexus and ElementalX kernel support. It includes Band12 and T-Mobile WiFi calling for T-Mobile users (yes, even on an unlocked Non-TMobile device). Project Fi support, Camera is excellent, sound is OK, It's a new device so Google will have promos for it. I already did the $20   Best Buy gift card Android Pay promo. Battery life is good. Lasts over 24 hrs and 5.5 hrs SOT.


----------



## mmyesh99 (Dec 26, 2015)

Which one is more worth to wait for - Samsung Galaxy A9 or Xiaomi Mi5?


----------



## Asiier (Dec 26, 2015)

*What should I buy Meizu PRO 5 or Huawei Mate 8?*

Hi people from XDA,
I'm in a dilemma, I'm in china and I want to buy a new phone between this 3/4 the Meizu PRO 5, the Huawei Mate 7/8 and the OPPO R7 Plus.
I can get the Meizu PRO 5 64gb ROM, 4gb RAM for 430 Euros (Should I get the 4gb RAM version or with 3gb is enough? I don't mind about the storage)









The Mate 7 (32gb ROM and 3gb RAM) and Mate 8(32gb ROM and 3gb RAM) are the same price (460 euros) I don't know why.
















The OPPO R7 Plus (32gb ROM and 3gb RAM) for 460 euros.








So please guys tell me which one of those would be the best to buy, and If you know other interesting phones with a similar price that you think are better than the previous mentioned, don't doubt in recommending it.
Thanks a lot


----------



## Feldepost (Dec 27, 2015)

After few years with Lumia 1320, now I would like to get a flagship android smartphone. I know Huawei P8 and LG G4 well because my parents use them. They are both greath, but they just... don't sing to me.

Personally I adore Samsung Galaxy S6 (flat) because of its look and speed, however I'm really affraid of its battery. 

The most important things I'm looking in for are:
a) speed and great (iOS like) performance
b) battery

Good music quality at headphones and great design would be nice as well. About the pricing - let's just say that Nexus 6P is a little bit too expensive, eBay's SGS6 32 is the top I can spend. 

Could you please recommend me something great for me?


----------



## Irumar (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi, How is the Elephone P6000 and P9000? The reason I am asking is that it has a replaceable battery, which is an abdolute must for me. Hence, I own an lg g4, but have to give to a relative. All phones with me/ relatives have extended batteries ranging from Galaxy S3, S4, lg g3, and my lg g4. Do you get extended battery foe this phone or oppo find 7? Am also looking at that. Custom Rom support is also a must have though I understand that it'll take some time for these phones to have proper dev support


----------



## 1031982 (Dec 27, 2015)

Still looking for tablet advise.
It's will primarily be used for reading E-books from school. They have an Android app, but no support for the Kindle Fire tabs.
It will be used as a secondary device, so I don't need it to be the greatest. Beyond that, expandable memory would be nice just because occasional I will play games on it. Casual games though, like Simpsons Tapped Out, Family Guy, and Fallout Shelter are probably the most extreme that I would play on it. Other stuff would be games like Diamond Digger and Plague Inc.
Don't want to spend a lot as I don't think I really need a lot, however I will if it's worth it.
Only other thing I would like decent battery life. I was thinking around 8 or more hours for it's rating.


----------



## Planterz (Dec 27, 2015)

1031982 said:


> Still looking for tablet advise.
> It's will primarily be used for reading E-books from school. They have an Android app, but no support for the Kindle Fire tabs.
> It will be used as a secondary device, so I don't need it to be the greatest. Beyond that, expandable memory would be nice just because occasional I will play games on it. Casual games though, like Simpsons Tapped Out, Family Guy, and Fallout Shelter are probably the most extreme that I would play on it. Other stuff would be games like Diamond Digger and Plague Inc.
> Don't want to spend a lot as I don't think I really need a lot, however I will if it's worth it.
> Only other thing I would like decent battery life. I was thinking around 8 or more hours for it's rating.

Click to collapse



For $200, the nVidia K1 can't be beat, IMO. It's a gaming tablet, so it'll handle anything you can throw at it, plus I think there's exclusive stuff for Fallout Shelter. I'm a fan of the 8" form factor - big enough for whatever, but small enough to hold with one hand. And nVidia has already updated it to 6.0, and will keep it updated for a while.


----------



## qt mikey (Dec 27, 2015)

Any thoughts on the elephone p9000?


----------



## 1031982 (Dec 28, 2015)

Planterz said:


> For $200, the nVidia K1 can't be beat, IMO. It's a gaming tablet, so it'll handle anything you can throw at it, plus I think there's exclusive stuff for Fallout Shelter. I'm a fan of the 8" form factor - big enough for whatever, but small enough to hold with one hand. And nVidia has already updated it to 6.0, and will keep it updated for a while.

Click to collapse



The only issue I have with it is that I would have to get a charger as it seems to not include one.


----------



## Planterz (Dec 28, 2015)

1031982 said:


> The only issue I have with it is that I would have to get a charger as it seems to not include one.

Click to collapse



It's just a regular USB/micro USB charger. You don't have another or 7 lying around? If not, an OEM one from Samsung or Motorola is only a few bucks of Amazon or Ebay. Hell, PM me your address and I'll mail you one. Yeah, it's a bit odd that nVidia isn't including a charger, but they're giving you a $300 device for $200 (minus the stylus), so what can anyone complain about?


----------



## 1031982 (Dec 28, 2015)

Planterz said:


> It's just a regular USB/micro USB charger. You don't have another or 7 lying around? If not, an OEM one from Samsung or Motorola is only a few bucks of Amazon or Ebay. Hell, PM me your address and I'll mail you one. Yeah, it's a bit odd that nVidia isn't including a charger, but they're giving you a $300 device for $200 (minus the stylus), so what can anyone complain about?

Click to collapse



Kinda funny, I'm probably one of the only people who doesn't have one lying around. At least not one with enough amps to charge it. Most of mine are capped at 1 amp. The highest one I have is 1.6 amps.
From what I can see, I need at least two amps.

Also, the games I would play would be pretty basic.  The most advanced ones would be along the lines of Simpsons Tapped out and Family Guy. 
If there is a cheaper option, that would be great. I do realize the appeal of the K1, and will be saving for that one. 

Yes, I need to save for it. I had to build a new computer for online classes because my old one was too slow.


----------



## 1031982 (Dec 29, 2015)

Wouldn't the Lenovo Yoga 2 8" work? 
It's on sale for $140.


----------



## qt mikey (Dec 29, 2015)

I used to have an Acer a500 it's pretty old now but its on point and its got a full size USB port


----------



## mgiammarco (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi this thread is soo long I hope someone can read me.
I need a new phone. This time I will buy a china brand one. 
I am evaluating Meizu MX5, Xiaomi Note 3 and Elephone wovney.
I need:
- metal case and gorilla screen
- lte band 20 (800mhz)
- software stable and updatable (I am an android developer). I like also the miui feature where you can lock some apps in memory and block others. I obviously like custom roms, cyanogen...
- memory card expansion.

I am open for suggestions.
Thanks in advance for any help.
Mario


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## qt mikey (Dec 29, 2015)

Vowneyyyy


----------



## Daniell090 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hey there everybody.
I'm standing against choice betwen Asus Zenfone 2 (4GB model) and LG G3 (2GB model). Both are great devices and in same price range.  I don't know which one to pick.
What is Your opinion about this?

Thanks for any intrest.
Peace.


----------



## SouraV ZeEKz (Dec 29, 2015)

I heard that oneplustwo is a good phone.....


----------



## Irumar (Dec 30, 2015)

Daniell090 said:


> Hey there everybody.
> I'm standing against choice betwen Asus Zenfone 2 (4GB model) and LG G3 (2GB model). Both are great devices and in same price range.  I don't know which one to pick.
> What is Your opinion about this?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The right comparison is with the 3gb model of lg g3, as the price difference is not much. I have personally found the lg g3 to be more stable (both hardware and software), has better quality of construction, and better support (both manufacturer and dev), sbapdragon processor, and replaceable battery and sd card slot. However, if budget wise you are still stuck on 2 gb ram lg g3, you should also look at one plus two, and then decide, even though the SoC is snapdragon 810 with heating issues, development wise might still be better than Asus.


----------



## 0657_Code (Dec 30, 2015)

Current Phone: Moto G (1st Gen)
I'd be happy with it, but with only 1GB RAM, 16GB storage, a very bad camera and no LTE it's showing its limitations.

wishlist

RAM: min. 2GB
Storage: min. 32GB + SDXC
LTE (Bands 3, 7, 20)
2-3 days battery life on low-medium usage
(near) stock android
Dual-SIM (not shared with the sd card) - optional
Waterproof - optional
Price: 200-400€, depending on the compromises I have to make


----------



## syntenza (Jan 2, 2016)

Hey guys,
I've been using the HTC one m7 for almost 2.5 years (love it) and now feeling like it's time for change but can't get rid of all the tweaks i've installed (xposed framework, elementalX kernel, Project ERA) really can't 
now,i'm thinking to get one of HTC's latest flagship (m9, a9....m10!) But i've read some bad reviews about (whyyy HTC!) or switch to Samsung (...) 
The thing is,i'm a 4.7" 4.8" screen guy, i don't really like screens bigger than that but i see i'm like a dying breed  i probably won't find what i'm looking for in the 4.x" area and I'm willing to go up to 5" but no more :/
So guys what can you suggest me? Appreciate your help.
P.s: also if possible, an easy access phone. Samsung used to be so easy to open up 
Thanks.


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jan 2, 2016)

syntenza said:


> Hey guys,
> I've been using the HTC one m7 for almost 2.5 years (love it) and now feeling like it's time for change but can't get rid of all the tweaks i've installed (xposed framework, elementalX kernel, Project ERA) really can't
> now,i'm thinking to get one of HTC's latest flagship (m9, a9....m10!) But i've read some bad reviews about (whyyy HTC!) or switch to Samsung (...)
> The thing is,i'm a 4.7" 4.8" screen guy, i don't really like screens bigger than that but i see i'm like a dying breed  i probably won't find what i'm looking for in the 4.x" area and I'm willing to go up to 5" but no more :/
> ...

Click to collapse



Z3 compact maybe?


----------



## qt mikey (Jan 2, 2016)

0657_Code said:


> Current Phone: Moto G (1st Gen)
> I'd be happy with it, but with only 1GB RAM, 16GB storage, a very bad camera and no LTE it's showing its limitations.
> 
> wishlist
> ...

Click to collapse



Check out some of elephones quad cores. The p2000c is good. At elephonestore.com or elephone.hk


----------



## jivenene (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi all!

Been trying to decide between the LG G3 and the moto X pure 2014.  they are both right around $200 USD on ebay, my sweet spot.  I am coming off a SGS3 with a 4.4.4 SlimRom , which I really liked because of the dark theme.  Never used the LG UI, but would prefer something fast and non-bloated. Here are my preferences:

1) good dependable camera.  Nothing is more frustrating than the camera crashed on custom ROMs.  Would love it to have slo mo and time lapse....
2) Must have an OEM or custom Marshmallow ROM.  I am interested in the extra features that the Moto X has, and that it is very close to stock android.  Not sure about LG's UI.  Are there good MM ROMs for it that are NOT BUGGY?
3) Must have a decent battery.  This is where the Moto might suffer I have read    (although DOZE might help with that?)

Thanks for the recommendations!!!


----------



## Irumar (Jan 3, 2016)

Well, the lg g3 can have an extended battery of 8500 mah too. LG G3 will get a stock upgrade onto marshmallow. Infact you can manually do it right away. As and when stock upgrade fades, you will get better custom roms.
If you want pure android, then I'd suggest the moto. Otherwise one should go for lg g3.


----------



## Planterz (Jan 3, 2016)

jivenene said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Been trying to decide between the LG G3 and the moto X pure 2014.  they are both right around $200 USD on ebay, my sweet spot.  I am coming off a SGS3 with a 4.4.4 SlimRom , which I really liked because of the dark theme.  Never used the LG UI, but would prefer something fast and non-bloated. Here are my preferences:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go with the G3. Better camera, although I can't speak for its performance with custom ROMs. Battery on the Moto X 2014 sucks.

An alternative would be the OnePlus One. Tons of custom ROMs, great battery, decent enough camera, and still in your price range. I don't think it has time lapse (few phones do), but it does have 120fps slo-mo, at least with the right camera app.


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jan 3, 2016)

jivenene said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Been trying to decide between the LG G3 and the moto X pure 2014.  they are both right around $200 USD on ebay, my sweet spot.  I am coming off a SGS3 with a 4.4.4 SlimRom , which I really liked because of the dark theme.  Never used the LG UI, but would prefer something fast and non-bloated. Here are my preferences:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The xperia z2 has a pretty good battery, along with a 20 megapixel rear camera(which takes some nice shots, although the same probably cannot be said about the front camera). 

However, marshmallow might be the last android version the Z2 will get, because it has been around for nearly 2 years, so keep that in mind. Generally speaking though, sony's ROMs are pretty close to stock android so you might not even have to install a custom rom.


----------



## Ninpuukamui (Jan 3, 2016)

Current: Lenovo P780
I love it, but radio has stopped working, and I´ve given up on fixing it. I know someone that also has it and has no major issues with it.

wishlist
No more than 5"
Storage: Expansible with TF card
2-3 days battery life on low-medium usage - Ideally I want 4000mah+
Dual-SIM (not shared with the sd card) 
4G
Price: ~120€

I´m happy with just getting another P780, but wanted to see if you had any recommendations after looking for  couple of days myself.

Edit: Lenovo Vibe P1m seems like a great option too.

Thank you very much!


----------



## jivenene (Jan 3, 2016)

Planterz said:


> Go with the G3. Better camera, although I can't speak for its performance with custom ROMs. Battery on the Moto X 2014 sucks.
> 
> An alternative would be the OnePlus One. Tons of custom ROMs, great battery, decent enough camera, and still in your price range. I don't think it has time lapse (few phones do), but it does have 120fps slo-mo, at least with the right camera app.

Click to collapse



Thanks for all the feedback, decided to go with the G3, better camera, battery, removeable batt and SD card, and I scored one for $40 less than the moto X 2014 were going for on ebay! 

Now I hope this MM LG UX will be to my liking.  I've been living on SlimRoms for the last year and I love the quickness and lack of bloat.   So hopefully LG didn't go crazy with their UI ala touchwiz and sense.


----------



## Juodis (Jan 4, 2016)

So I lost my OPO and need new device. 
Had it for 3months and it was great, happy with battery, screen and performance. Now they out of stock and 64gb version is out for like 4-6months. 
What suggestions you have for 300-400euro? Though about nexus 5x but 2gb ram holds me back and also i like hardware keys, so nexus and LG (because keys in back is stupid) out of question. OP2 looking good but nothing more to offer and I don't see It as upgrade after OPO and payin extra 150e is a lot for fancy unlock and usb-c when i dont have problem with pluging usual usb 2.0. New generation of moto x  ain't in my country yet neither oneplus might give a deeper look in moto pool maybe thats the answer.

TL;DR need phone
-less than 500euros
-3gb RAM or more
-5'' display or bigger
-decent camera
-good software development (I want MM)
-SoT at least 3h30minish

So please XDA help me! (pimp my ride theme song??)


----------



## jaswinprakash (Jan 4, 2016)

Confused which device to buy 
moto g turbo or galaxy j7 plz help.. 

I need better battery with gaming performance....

Eg:- need to play nfs no limits with full graphics


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregole84 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey guys, new here (probably cause I don't remember signing up on xda).

I am currently looking for recommendation for future tablet.  My current one is Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4 and I am looking for a powerful one that can play high bit rate 10bit h264 at 1080p with a screen that has better black (basically like my phone, galaxy note 5).  I've only recently noticed how washed out my table's screen compared to my phones.  By processing power alone, the only one that came to mind was nvidia shield x1 that is set to arrive this year.  Unfortunately its screen probably won't be super amoled which has better black and will be using ips.  So in short, I am looking for tablet equivalent of Galaxy Note 5.


----------



## Planterz (Jan 5, 2016)

Gregole84 said:


> Hey guys, new here (probably cause I don't remember signing up on xda).
> 
> I am currently looking for recommendation for future tablet.  My current one is Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4 and I am looking for a powerful one that can play high bit rate 10bit h264 at 1080p with a screen that has better black (basically like my phone, galaxy note 5).  I've only recently noticed how washed out my table's screen compared to my phones.  By processing power alone, the only one that came to mind was nvidia shield x1 that is set to arrive this year.  Unfortunately its screen probably won't be super amoled which has better black and will be using ips.  So in short, I am looking for tablet equivalent of Galaxy Note 5.

Click to collapse



The Tab S line has AMOLED screens. The 8.4 will be basically the same as your Tab Pro, but a bit more powerful and with the obvious advantage of the better screen. Also, in landscape mode, the speakers will be on the opposite sides, rather than both on one side. You can get them relatively cheap (compared to their original price) now. But I can't say if those improvements are worth it over the tablet you already have. The newer Tab S's are more powerful, but are quite expensive, and the 4:3 aspect ratio isn't as good for watching movies.

From what I can discern from reviews, the Shield Tablet(s) have average contrast ratio, but pretty dark black levels. I doubt it'd be enough of an improvement over your Tab Pro to be worth it, unless you're big into gaming too.

Finally, check out the the Dell Venue 8 series tablets. $300/350 for 16/32gb, 8.4" QHD OLED screen (probably the same one as in the Tab S, produced for them by Samsung), and Intel Atom 2.3GHz quad core with 2GB RAM. The form factor is a bit weird, having one huge bottom bezel (and practically none on top or sides) where the front-facing speaker is. However, if you hold the tablet with one hand while watching movies, this might suit you fine. It'd suck for playing games though, unless you use a controller. Oddly, right now Amazon has the 16gb version for only $260, but they want $400 for the 32gb.


----------



## bublz654 (Jan 6, 2016)

I want to get a LG G4 (€400) but I see the 32GB Nexus 5x for €450. The main reason I want to get the G4 is for the SD card slot but I love everything else in the 5x. I wish they had an SD card slot in nexus devices 

Which phone would ye pick?


----------



## extrem0 (Jan 8, 2016)

Juodis said:


> TL;DR need phone
> -less than 500euros
> -3gb RAM or more
> -5'' display or bigger
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe LG G4?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## syntenza (Jan 9, 2016)

Mokiwipeout said:


> Z3 compact maybe?

Click to collapse



what are the tweaking possibilties with this one? any useful thread? i've read that sony's phone can be quite a pain in the a** :/


----------



## robontop (Jan 9, 2016)

So, I'm currently a Nexus 4 owner. Loved the device but nowadays the battery just keeps dying too early in the day and I decided it is time for a new device 
I narrowed it down to these criterias:

*Must have:*
- At least 32gb internal storage or external sd storage option
- fingerprint reader
- good camera
- latest android 6.0, or update in the works 
- screen: less than 5.2 inch, 1080p
- vanilla android, cyanogenmod compatibility or very 'light' oem UI

*Should have:*
- snapdragon 8xx processor 
- OIS 
- amoled screen 
- NFC
- no glass back 
- light weight, polycarbonate body is good enough (<150g)

*Nice to have:*
- head phone jack at the bottom! (yeah I know.. but that should just be the place to be for any headphone jack imho )

However, I realised that a phone that checks all criterias is just impossible to find. I dunno why, don't ask me!
So I figured you can't have everything so I brought it down to these devices:

1. Nexus 5x - 529€
2. HTC one a9 - 399€
3. Samsung Galaxy a5 2016 - 429€

Which one would you get?
1. I really like the Nexus 5x, I'd buy it for 429$ but not for 529€ which I find is like a very bad joke.
2. The one a9 is also nice, I don't care that it looks like an iPhone or whatever, but I heard that altough it's HTCs best camera yet, it is still not good (what the hell HTC) and only 2GB RAM/16GB storage in the EU instead of 3GB RAM/32GB (*what the hell HTC*), also that battery  lol
3. Yeah and the new samsung a5 isn't even out yet, and also touchwiz  

Anyway, anymore suggestions? Some other device I should consider?
I really like some input, as I just cannot decide :laugh:

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## gmw77 (Jan 9, 2016)

*Android tv .....  Suggestions please*

I like the Nvidia shield but want to get the right box the first time. I have looked at the tronsmart draco aw80 telos and it has great specs but I want one with good development. I can spend as much as 300.00 but if I don't need to even better. 
I guess to be clear, I want a box with great hardware and a good following for development. Thanks in advance!


----------



## CyberStormZA (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm thinking strongly about the S6. Great phone with awesome features at a reasonable price on contract in South Africa where I live.

The Huawei P8 is also looking like a strong cheaper option. Any thoughts?


----------



## Vince556 (Jan 10, 2016)

Alright fellas, I need some help. My Galaxy S3 is on life support so it's time to get a new phone. Here is what I am looking for:

New or used phone for Verizon
Ability to root device
Ability to install or hack wifi tethering app 

I travel and have unlimited data so having internet access for my laptop is a must. I absolutely need to be able to tether to the phone on occasion. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Planterz (Jan 10, 2016)

Vince556 said:


> Alright fellas, I need some help. My Galaxy S3 is on life support so it's time to get a new phone. Here is what I am looking for:
> 
> New or used phone for Verizon
> Ability to root device
> ...

Click to collapse



Slightly aged but still capable (and far better than your old S3), the LG G3 is a good choice. Rootable, custom ROMs, and replaceable battery.


----------



## Vince556 (Jan 10, 2016)

Planterz said:


> Slightly aged but still capable (and far better than your old S3), the LG G3 is a good choice. Rootable, custom ROMs, and replaceable battery.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the suggestion Planterz. I was actually looking at these a little. I just wanted to make sure I was able to use it to tether also. It seems like Verizon has been trying to halt this as of late.


----------



## Planterz (Jan 10, 2016)

Vince556 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion Planterz. I was actually looking at these a little. I just wanted to make sure I was able to use it to tether also. It seems like Verizon has been trying to halt this as of late.

Click to collapse



If native tether doesn't work, Wifi Tether Router by Fabio Grasso should. It really sucks down juice though, and the device will get hot, which is why the replaceable battery on the LG G3 is a huge benefit because you'll be needing to replace it every few or several months.


----------



## Vince556 (Jan 10, 2016)

Planterz said:


> Slightly aged but still capable (and far better than your old S3), the LG G3 is a good choice. Rootable, custom ROMs, and replaceable battery.

Click to collapse





Planterz said:


> If native tether doesn't work, Wifi Tether Router by Fabio Grasso should. It really sucks down juice though, and the device will get hot, which is why the replaceable battery on the LG G3 is a huge benefit because you'll be needing to replace it every few or several months.

Click to collapse



Gotcha. That sounds pretty bad. Luckily, I doubt I would use it that much but sometimes I get stuck in areas without any wifi so I have to go to the phone and tether. I also found a LG G Vista that seems decent for the price but the G3 has much better specs. 

Thanks again for the help Planterz, I really, really appreciate it. :good:


----------



## Juodis (Jan 11, 2016)

extrem0 said:


> Maybe LG G4?

Click to collapse



Thanks for reply, but no. Dont like the feel of LG. Maybe if i remove all bloat, but still buttons in back...
Nexus 5x looks tempting, but it does look a bit cheap and was reading about clumsy buttons, also only on-screen buttons. Thinking about buyin OPX and upgrade in mid-late 2016 maybe?? 

Any good phones coming out this year?


----------



## Nitro1max1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Wait about a month or two, and all the new flagships will be released


----------



## chrish9309 (Jan 11, 2016)

*What about right now?*



Nitro1max1 said:


> Wait about a month or two, and all the new flagships will be released

Click to collapse



I really like my S5 before I screwed up a Odin flashed stock 5.0 to it any suggestions  of what is a great phone that I'll be able to root and share my data? I'm unlimited verizon in u.s.a


----------



## mhrussell1 (Jan 12, 2016)

*Nexus 5x*



Vince556 said:


> Alright fellas, I need some help. My Galaxy S3 is on life support so it's time to get a new phone. Here is what I am looking for:
> 
> New or used phone for Verizon
> Ability to root device
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 5X.  I used several phones and this was absolutely the easiest to root and customize.  It is built for it!

Mark

---------- Post added at 06:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 PM ----------




Juodis said:


> So I lost my OPO and need new device.
> Had it for 3months and it was great, happy with battery, screen and performance. Now they out of stock and 64gb version is out for like 4-6months.
> What suggestions you have for 300-400euro? Though about nexus 5x but 2gb ram holds me back and also i like hardware keys, so nexus and LG (because keys in back is stupid) out of question. OP2 looking good but nothing more to offer and I don't see It as upgrade after OPO and payin extra 150e is a lot for fancy unlock and usb-c when i dont have problem with pluging usual usb 2.0. New generation of moto x  ain't in my country yet neither oneplus might give a deeper look in moto pool maybe thats the answer.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



With custom ROM, the 2GB RAM on Nexus is not problem.  The LG phones G3 and G4 have double-tap to wake/off so rarely need to touch the back power button.

Mark
Nexus 5x, Chroma ROM, Franco Kernel
Prior phones: HTC Incredible (CM), Droid Bionic (CM 12.1), G3 (CM 13 almost)


----------



## gorilla p (Jan 12, 2016)

I saw Amazon has the Nexus5 for $200 and the Nexus 6 for 249/299. 32GB Nexus6 for 249 is awesome


----------



## Planterz (Jan 12, 2016)

gorilla p said:


> I saw Amazon has the Nexus5 for $200 and the Nexus 6 for 249/299. 32GB Nexus6 for 249 is awesome

Click to collapse



I just hope they still have the 64gb in stock for a few weeks when I can afford one.

How are you liking your 5X?


----------



## prichm1992 (Jan 12, 2016)

I feel obligated to say sorry for needing help with a choice like this, but here it is..

I'm about to finally buy a smartphone again, something smaller than my shield tablet and that outperforms the gs5 (best phone I've owned to date) and I have a lot of options for less than $300. I'm a heavy gamer who does NOT use Facebook, Snapchat, Tapatalk, WhatsApp, etc. I love taking great pictures too, and I don't feel picky when I say a device better last a whole day with me, that seems like it should be standard. I'm willing to make sacrifices if need be. Gotta say I'd like a phablet lol

My choices are the nexus 6, lg g4, galaxy note 4, OPO, zenfone 2, ascend mate 2, any s5 variant, lg g flex 2, and xperia z3. Of course, there are many others under 300 USD also, but those seem to be the best of the best. Which do you think would be better for me? Why? Thank you for your time, everyone.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jaswinprakash (Jan 12, 2016)

Anyone sugget moto g turbo or galaxy j7 (exynos)... Which performs well with gaming along battery....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dom111 (Jan 12, 2016)

*What phone to get???*

Hey,

Currently have a note 4 and looking what to upgrade too am in the UK so note 5 is out the window on my network. I was looking at the s6 edge plus or LG V10. My main priority in a phone is battery life (not carrying spare batteries). Can people give me their opinions or recommend any other phones perhaps? Also a large phone.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## qt mikey (Jan 13, 2016)

How about that acer predator 6?


----------



## Irumar (Jan 13, 2016)

Well at first glance your choice should narrow to the 1st four listed by you. Since you say you are a heavy gamer, you would need root, custom roms, enlarged ram and increased clock speed, alongwith extended battery. That narrows the choice to lg g4, and note 4 ( only the SNAPDRAGON variant! and NOT the exynos variant). So, if you have the budget go for lg g4, otherwise note 4 snapdragon chip (SoC)


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## gorilla p (Jan 13, 2016)

Planterz said:


> I just hope they still have the 64gb in stock for a few weeks when I can afford one.
> 
> How are you liking your 5X?

Click to collapse



So far, no problems. I like it, but I'm not WOWed by it. I think I may have been happier with the Nexus6 (6P is still a bit out of my price range). Perhaps I'm not as impressed with the Cortex ARMv8 chipset as I thought I'd be. It's still young though and may get better as the development matures.
Don't get me wrong, I don't dislike it. It's a big upgrade over the N4, but I'm just not in love...


----------



## prichm1992 (Jan 13, 2016)

Thank you for the reply! You'd be surprised to find that the g4 is actually the cheaper of the two around here ($250~)

I guess that settles it. I can sacrifice the S-pen for a damn sexy camera and a better phone. I know it's silly to choose to game on Android, but my pc can't emulate like Android can. My shield tablet needs retired too, too many drops and bumps and abuse. Thank you, friend

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## qt mikey (Jan 13, 2016)

Acer predator 6 tho


----------



## Zuyufullah (Jan 14, 2016)

Is now any stable version of xposed released for samsung galaxy s4 i9500 lollipop 5.0.1

And is it safe?:what:


----------



## DurgeshPadha (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm thinking about buying moto x play, any suggestions guys?
Is it a good phone at this price or any other phone you suggest behalf it at its price range?
plzz help me to decide?


----------



## Djbrocker (Jan 14, 2016)

Nice phone but not worth it and worst for gaming eperience i recommend one plus 2


----------



## sayeed05 (Jan 14, 2016)

What should I buy one plus two or Samsung a8??


----------



## iMessa (Jan 14, 2016)

Why i cant post?

Edit:
Hi everyone! So i fall in love with Sony Xperia Z5 Compact coz of everything! But when i heard people have serious issues with device getting hot i decided to watch for another one...

- NOT larger display than 5', 5,1' maybe.. Pocket friendly...
- Good camera
- I would like to have fingerprint unlock option
- Good performance, no lags ofc..
- Minimum 2 GB of RAM
- Storage as much as possible if not than at least SD Card support
- And last one battery.. Im havy user so i need it as much as possible. I know that this one makes everything hard but it's priority to me..

Please help! Thank You!


----------



## gorilla p (Jan 14, 2016)

iMessa said:


> Why i cant post?
> 
> Edit:
> Hi everyone! So i fall in love with Sony Xperia Z5 Compact coz of everything! But when i heard people have serious issues with device getting hot i decided to watch for another one...
> ...

Click to collapse



It sounds like maybe the Nexus 5X, especially if you're going to be using custom ROMs. Decent amount of developer support now and its growing steadily.

---------- Post added at 03:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 PM ----------

Since I don't do a lot of resource intensive tasks, I didn't really notice the improved performance of the 5X. However, I started playing with kernel settings yesterday. Im using conservative governor and under clocked all CPU and GPU cores considerably as well as raising the freq up and down loads. 
Everything is still running great and the battery life has been impressive.


----------



## exoticforce (Jan 15, 2016)

can you give me any suggestion on which device is the best for $250 ?
My requirements are : 
-2015 released
-good camera  / especially the front one cause im a selfie maniac  /
-fast processor
-getting marshmallow update
-2gb RAM 
thank you


----------



## Planterz (Jan 15, 2016)

exoticforce said:


> can you give me any suggestion on which device is the best for $250 ?
> My requirements are :
> -2015 released
> -good camera  / especially the front one cause im a selfie maniac  /
> ...

Click to collapse



You'd probably be better off buying a flagship from a year or 2 ago than a budget device from 2015. Like an LG G3, Galaxy S5, HTC M8, etc. The Nexus 6 32gb can be bought off Amazon right now for $250, if you don't mind a device that large. Granted, older devices getting Marshmallow updates can be questionable, but if you get one that isn't locked down (like from T-Mobile), custom MM ROMs are always an option. A Nexus 5 or 6 will get fast updates from Google, and a long lifetime of custom updates from the xda community, even after Google abandons them.


----------



## Nitro1max1 (Jan 15, 2016)

exoticforce said:


> can you give me any suggestion on which device is the best for $250 ?
> My requirements are :
> -2015 released
> -good camera  / especially the front one cause im a selfie maniac  /
> ...

Click to collapse



What planterz said, I just picked up a HTC one m8 because it had better specs than any new devices you can buy. The front camera is really good, but the rear camera isn't that great. Has a fast processor and 2gb of ram, battery life is great and you can't beat HTC sense. BoomSound is awesome and the aux jack has great, clear output. Ir blaster is a great feature you won't find on a cheaper phone. Definitely recommend picking up a m8 over any mid-range phone. And marshmallow is just around the corner for it. Easy to root and custom roms(at&t version)


----------



## exoticforce (Jan 15, 2016)

Planterz said:


> You'd probably be better off buying a flagship from a year or 2 ago than a budget device from 2015. Like an LG G3, Galaxy S5, HTC M8, etc. The Nexus 6 32gb can be bought off Amazon right now for $250, if you don't mind a device that large. Granted, older devices getting Marshmallow updates can be questionable, but if you get one that isn't locked down (like from T-Mobile), custom MM ROMs are always an option. A Nexus 5 or 6 will get fast updates from Google, and a long lifetime of custom updates from the xda community, even after Google abandons them.

Click to collapse



Nexus 6 sure looks great, but nah its too big for me.. About G3 some people say that Gflex2 is better than it. Im a bit newbie at those custom updates. There are good tutorials here on how things should be done as I see, but I'd like to stick with the offical updates and since the 2 years old telephones are abandoned I want something good from 2015 for that money which I'm going to use for the next 2 - 3 years.


----------



## Planterz (Jan 15, 2016)

exoticforce said:


> Nexus 6 sure looks great, but nah its too big for me.. About G3 some people say that Gflex2 is better than it. Im a bit newbie at those custom updates. There are good tutorials here on how things should be done as I see, but I'd like to stick with the offical updates and since the 2 years old telephones are abandoned I want something good from 2015 for that money which I'm going to use for the next 2 - 3 years.

Click to collapse



From what I've read the G Flex 2 has been pretty much abandoned in all aspects by LG. There's a reason you can get one for so cheep these days...


----------



## exoticforce (Jan 15, 2016)

Planterz said:


> From what I've read the G Flex 2 has been pretty much abandoned in all aspects by LG. There's a reason you can get one for so cheep these days...

Click to collapse



Well i guess that explains the big price drop  thank you for the information I'll keep looking for the 2014 flagships aswell


----------



## Aqwking (Jan 15, 2016)

sayeed05 said:


> What should I buy one plus two or Samsung a8??

Click to collapse



Buy oneplus two,the stock rom feel is overall better and faster,oneplus two has more ram and a stronger battery


----------



## amca1960 (Jan 16, 2016)

I'm on my second Lenovo tablet (first a Thinkpad, current a Yoga 10+ HD).  The first tablet bricked not long after I rooted it and put CyanogenMod onto it (but in fact that was a hardware issue), the current one is developing alarming problems (I hope based on SDFix which I've just removed) in freezing after only a few minutes use and requiring a hard reboot.  Also, the Lenovo supported OS version is 4.2.2, which seems pretty old.  

So I'm thinking about a new tablet.  I'm not a gamer, but I do watch the occasional video, listen to music, use it for web browsing, email and social media, for reading and preparing documents, and some scientific/mathematical work.  What I'm looking for is something with a reasonably high resolution, good battery life, stylus capable if possible (this was one of the best attributes of the initial Thinkpad tablet), and which is capable of being safely rooted - or which supports the most recent version of Android and is mostly bloat-free.

Any suggestions?


----------



## TSF14 (Jan 16, 2016)

Have an upgrade with AT&T. I also have large hands, and poor eyesight. So, I've narrowed it down to the Note 5, and the LG V10. (Not an Apple Fan.) I'm also familiar with the pros, and cons of both. Being a realist, I also realize that getting root on either phone is improbable. All advice is welcomed, as well as needed. Thank's for your time!


----------



## Dreamangel (Jan 16, 2016)

Hello currently I have an iPhone 6 , its ok but I'm little bored! I want to change it and the devices I like are: huawei p8 - g8 - mate s, or lg G4 and note 4! From all these devices I like more the huawei g8 but I don't know if it worth it and if it will last !!! Wait for your opinions


----------



## prichm1992 (Jan 16, 2016)

I'd get the shield tablet. You basically listed all of its features and strong points. Battery life though is average at best, but nvidia provides framerate and cpu controls on stock, no root required, so you can always make it better.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Irumar (Jan 17, 2016)

If note 5 is not exynos chip, it will get root. So will lg v10. But give it time. Lg v10 is not even released globally in all countries. My preference would be lg v10


----------



## Greywolf74 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Need suggestions*

I bought a quadcoptor recently which is designed to be used with a smart phone via 5.8ghz wifi in order to be able to see what the camera is pointed at. Unfortunately my current phone only has 2.4ghz wifi but Im fairly happy with it and Im not anxious to sign another contract with verizon so my question is this. Is there a phone that has 5.8ghz wifi on it that I could pick up from say ebay fairly cheap or will I end up spending enough money on it that I should just get something newer?


----------



## vlahmapoutras (Jan 18, 2016)

*Help needed*

Hi.
I am about to buy a new phone and I am stuck between two models.Asked a friend for help and he recommended this forum as a place of users with high expertise.
The two phones are LG G Flex 2 and the Meizu Pro 5.
I will mostly use it for web browsing,gaming and listening to music.I live in the Netherlands.
So which one would you suggest?
Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## DensonX (Jan 18, 2016)

vlahmapoutras said:


> Hi.
> I am about to buy a new phone and I am stuck between two models.Asked a friend for help and he recommended this forum as a place of users with high expertise.
> The two phones are LG G Flex 2 and the Meizu Pro 5.
> I will mostly use it for web browsing,gaming and listening to music.I live in the Netherlands.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd probably go for the Meizu Pro 5. I haven't heard too much about it, but it seems that Meizu has gotten really good lately. The G Flex 2 has a processor that is known for overheating under heavy load, so it may have some pretty bad performance issues in the more graphics-intensive games. I haven't heard many bad thing about the processor in the Meizu.
The LG is good if you want a safer choice, though, as chinese phones may be unreliable at times, and LG probably has way better support.


----------



## Edanurus (Jan 19, 2016)

Hello

I'm having some trouble finding a suitable replacement for the Samsung note 8s we are using for a project I'm working on. The tablet needs to run on 5.1 or higher, at least an 8MP rear camera with flash and auto focus, have a rugged case available and a stylus for drawing diagrams.

I'm currently playing with a nexus 9 which seems to have everything that I need however support for stylus seems to be limited (we're also getting complaints that the s-pen in the notes are not accurate enough, though I think that's just the teams looking for excuses to not use them). 

If anyone has any ideas or can point me in the right direction I would be grateful, thanks in advance


----------



## Djbrocker (Jan 19, 2016)

Both r equally great if u want a good camera u shud buy samsung if its abt performance then one plus 2 for sure

Sent from my GT-S5302 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 11:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 AM ----------

Bro for real u got the best of tablets with you already if u want one with stylus try xpera z tablets

Sent from my GT-S5302 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:58 AM ----------

Try one plus 2 bro it has got all your needs

Sent from my GT-S5302 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 PM ----------

If u want good gamin experience u need large screen my recom. Sony z series (ultra) or note 5

Sent from my GT-S5302 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## prichm1992 (Jan 19, 2016)

Edanurus said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm having some trouble finding a suitable replacement for the Samsung note 8s we are using for a project I'm working on. The tablet needs to run on 5.1 or higher, at least an 8MP rear camera with flash and auto focus, have a rugged case available and a stylus for drawing diagrams.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know that while they don't officially support styli, the galaxy tab S tablets (you'll probably want the second gen ones) have all you need, and I know that my nvidia direct stylus 2 works on them with surprising precision. It isn't a mushy inflated stylus either, it has a tough precision conductive rubber tip. Honestly, besides the shield tablets themselves, that seems like your best bet.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Djbrocker (Jan 19, 2016)

Yep dat wud be great too

Sent from my GT-S5302 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Greywolf74 (Jan 19, 2016)

I need a phone that has 5.8ghz wifi. That really my only requirement as Im only going to use it to stream video across the wifi. I need suggestions of cheap phones that I could possibly pick up off of ebay that will meat this requirement. Suggestions of phones I could look for?


----------



## gorilla p (Jan 20, 2016)

Nitro1max1 said:


> What planterz said, I just picked up a HTC one m8 because it had better specs than any new devices you can buy. The front camera is really good, but the rear camera isn't that great. Has a fast processor and 2gb of ram, battery life is great and you can't beat HTC sense. BoomSound is awesome and the aux jack has great, clear output. Ir blaster is a great feature you won't find on a cheaper phone. Definitely recommend picking up a m8 over any mid-range phone. And marshmallow is just around the corner for it. Easy to root and custom roms(at&t version)

Click to collapse



You just missed the Nexus6 for $250 sale on Amazon.
The Nexus5 is available new for just under $200. That or the LG G2 (or G3 I'd you can find it for that price would still be good options.
If you really want something new, the latest MotoG 16GB/2GB model isn't bad.


----------



## ahmed_freebird (Jan 20, 2016)

*Need help choosing a new device*

Hi and thank you,
I am planning to sell my laptop (replace by a tablet), I have considered to buy a Xperia z2 tablet Wi-Fi (pre owned)
Points to be considered:
1. It's should
Support HOST USB OTG (since I won't have a pc I need to access my external HDD and or my USB stick)
2. I am buying from anywhere possible (I live in Asia) since I'm not able to find the WiFi version where I live and want to know if it would work globally (it sounds stupid, yeah. Better safe than sorry)
3. It should be Durable since I have alot of kids around (strong and waterproof)
4. I have alot of Sony devices so there are Sony special functionalities ( would sacrifice this) 
5. SD card slot is a must 
6. And my budget is around £ 260 or $370
Open to any suggestions, this is crucial for me 
So Thank you again


----------



## doubledragon5 (Jan 21, 2016)

Well it looks  like I'm going to look into getting a new phone again... Since I purchase my Verizon LG G3 VS985 I'm not a happy camper... I can get root, but can not install a custom recover with build 35B.  For some reason some of us can not down grade to 10B so we can root, and install twrp, then a cusom rom... I have tried so many ways and still come up empty... So now I have decided to ditch the phone and get anohter for the same price as I paid for this one.... I' looking at once again the Moto Droid Turbo, and Galaxy S5... The only problem with the Trubo is if the build is higher than  SU4TL-44 then I might be shol... My requirements is that the phone must be 100% rootable be able to install a custom recover and rom... If not then I will stick with what I have... I might go with the S5 as the display on any Galaxy phone I had was superb.


----------



## oussamalabbize (Jan 21, 2016)

Hello everybody,

I've got a Galaxy Note 3 (international n900) for 2 years now, I'm on CM 12.1, but the cell is getting old and I wanna change it.

I'm hesitating between two models, the LG G4 and the Huawei Nexus 6p. The note 5 is really awesome, but due to samsung's politics (and exynos Soc) the developpement is difficult and I really don't like Touchwizz.

I'm searching for a phone that has a good battery life, great smoothness, great screen, great camera.

Maybe another phone...


----------



## Planterz (Jan 21, 2016)

doubledragon5 said:


> Well it looks  like I'm going to look into getting a new phone again... Since I purchase my Verizon LG G3 VS985 I'm not a happy camper... I can get root, but can not install a custom recover with build 35B.  For some reason some of us can not down grade to 10B so we can root, and install twrp, then a cusom rom... I have tried so many ways and still come up empty... So now I have decided to ditch the phone and get anohter for the same price as I paid for this one.... I' looking at once again the Moto Droid Turbo, and Galaxy S5... The only problem with the Trubo is if the build is higher than  SU4TL-44 then I might be shol... My requirements is that the phone must be 100% rootable be able to install a custom recover and rom... If not then I will stick with what I have... I might go with the S5 as the display on any Galaxy phone I had was superb.

Click to collapse



It's my understanding that the Verizon S5 has a locked bootloader, and you're pretty much SOL when it comes to anything custom. Motorolas from Verizon are typically locked down as well, although the 2014 Moto X from Verizon just recently got a bootloader unlock option (too bad the camera and battery are kinda disappointing).

I think your best bet might be one of the newer Nexuses. 6P if you don't mind the size and want the newest/best, 5X if you prefer something more "normal" sized. The other option is to scour Swappa for a pre-modded used LG G3, then sell your old one there or on eBay. If newer updates to the G3 don't allow custom recovery or downgrading, you might end up paying a slight premium for a pre-modded/un-updated one, but it's probably worth it if it allows you to do the custom mods you want to do.


----------



## vlahmapoutras (Jan 21, 2016)

*Final?*

I managed to narrow it down to two phones. Meizu Pro 5 and Motorola Moto X Style.
Both are the versions with 3gb Ram and 32gb.
Pros of Motorola:better screen resolution,better speakers,24 months warranty (vs 12 for Meizu), faster android updates, better service if anything goes wrong
Pros of Meizu: better (faster) processor, fingerprint sensor, 80 euros less expensive.
So any opinions?


----------



## Evanescent (Jan 21, 2016)

vlahmapoutras said:


> Hi.
> I am about to buy a new phone and I am stuck between two models.Asked a friend for help and he recommended this forum as a place of users with high expertise.
> The two phones are LG G Flex 2 and the Meizu Pro 5.
> I will mostly use it for web browsing,gaming and listening to music.I live in the Netherlands.
> ...

Click to collapse



usually I choose a new device for this "parameters":
1)modding (I love it)
2)hardware
3)purity of Android/not laggy UI
4)price
5)beauty (never considered... ?) 

so I suggest you to make the choice of the device considering what the device can offer to you and which one is nearest to your interests ?

---------- Post added at 08:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:52 PM ----------




oussamalabbize said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I've got a Galaxy Note 3 (international n900) for 2 years now, I'm on CM 12.1, but the cell is getting old and I wanna change it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nexus 6p is the best phone for device, lg g4 can't be the best choice if you compare developments


----------



## doubledragon5 (Jan 21, 2016)

Planterz said:


> It's my understanding that the Verizon S5 has a locked bootloader, and you're pretty much SOL when it comes to anything custom. Motorolas from Verizon are typically locked down as well, although the 2014 Moto X from Verizon just recently got a bootloader unlock option (too bad the camera and battery are kinda disappointing).
> 
> I think your best bet might be one of the newer Nexuses. 6P if you don't mind the size and want the newest/best, 5X if you prefer something more "normal" sized. The other option is to scour Swappa for a pre-modded used LG G3, then sell your old one there or on eBay. If newer updates to the G3 don't allow custom recovery or downgrading, you might end up paying a slight premium for a pre-modded/un-updated one, but it's probably worth it if it allows you to do the custom mods you want to do.

Click to collapse



I have been doing to reading in the S5 section, and seems they have away around some of that... From what I have read, they are able to obtain root, and install custom roms and kernels... I'm still not sure, as I will be heading to Verizon this after noon, to see what they have..


----------



## Dreamangel (Jan 21, 2016)

Hello again finally I'm between two phones to change with my iPhone 6 : huawei mate s or lg G4? What's your opinion?thanks in advance!


----------



## Planterz (Jan 21, 2016)

doubledragon5 said:


> I have been doing to reading in the S5 section, and seems they have away around some of that... From what I have read, they are able to obtain root, and install custom roms and kernels... I'm still not sure, as I will be heading to Verizon this after noon, to see what they have..

Click to collapse



I think that's through Safestrap though, which, while it works, isn't really the same.


----------



## doubledragon5 (Jan 21, 2016)

Planterz said:


> I think that's through Safestrap though, which, while it works, isn't really the same.

Click to collapse



I just picked up the Droid Turbo. It is faster, downloads faster,better screen. Much nicer imop. Now time to root this.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## ziphi (Jan 22, 2016)

*Replacement for Xperia Mini*

Hi there,

What I’ve been using and why:
I’ve been using the Sony-Ericsson Xperia Mini since early 2012. Recap: 1GHz single core CPU, 512 MB RAM, 3" screen.
It is a great phone, because it is small, has infinite battery life (with good tweaking: 3 days no problem) and does everything I need. It dropped a million times, but didn’t break. It was easy to root, and there are some serious custom ROMs for it.

What I use my phone for:
Communication (Signal). Surfing (Tint Browser). Snapshots (Open Camera). Music (metronome & tuner). One software I need (will soon require Android 5). Otherwise, I wouldn’t be using a smartphone.
No apps like YouTube, FaceBook, WhatsApp, WeChat etc.

My requirements are:

Android 5+
small screen (as far as small goes nowadays)
cheap (less than 300$)
root-friendly
not high-end, but also not too sluggish: e.g. dual- or quad-core, 2GB RAM

I compared phones online (phonearena.com/phones/size) and in stores, and found every phone to be MUCH bigger than the Xperia Mini. The smaller ones, like the LG40, aren’t much of an upgrade from my point of view: Why buy a phone with 512MB RAM?

As you can see, I prefer minimalistic, durable, small phones. I also like FOSS, and tinkering.
My phone still works, so I can wait another year, if necessary. But in case you know a phone that meets my requirements, please tell me!


----------



## mesologgi (Jan 22, 2016)

Hey guys. My nexus 4 is on its last days so am looking for a new phone at the moment. I am from Europe so some deals like a Nexus 6 for 250$ is no go for me  

The phone must be somewhat like this

-less than 200euros
-5.5'' display or bigger
-decent camera
-good software development (in that price i know i wll be dealing with MediaTek SoC and pretty much close kernel sources)
-SoT at least 4h
-notification led


----------



## Planterz (Jan 22, 2016)

mesologgi said:


> Hey guys. My nexus 4 is on its last days so am looking for a new phone at the moment. I am from Europe so some deals like a Nexus 6 for 250$ is no go for me
> 
> The phone must be somewhat like this
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What does a OnePlus One cost where you are?


----------



## mesologgi (Jan 22, 2016)

Planterz said:


> What does a OnePlus One cost where you are?

Click to collapse



My country has rediculus prices. I will buy my future phone from ebay or other chinese vendors maybe.

Op1 is at 250 euro.. 

I found an lg g3 d851 on ebay selling for 170 euro.

I think thats a great price and i dont mind not having 4G LTE. Probably will go for that. What do you think?


----------



## Nitro1max1 (Jan 22, 2016)

mesologgi said:


> My country has rediculus prices. I will buy my future phone from ebay or other chinese vendors maybe.
> 
> Op1 is at 250 euro..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Look at a HTC One M8 while your at it, it's about the same price on eBay as the G3


----------



## Speak2Sid (Jan 23, 2016)

Lenovo Vibe X3 Smartphone India Launch Set for January 27

Lenovo India has confirmed plans to launch the Vibe X3 smartphone on January 27. With the launch, the company will have launched two new products, the first being the Lenovo Vibe K4 Note, in the*month of January.

To recall, Lenovo in November last year*unveiled*the Vibe X3 smartphone for China, priced at CNY 2,499 (approximately Rs. 26,000) for the 32GB storage variant. The company had also launched a 'Youth' variant of the Vibe X3 smartphone at CNY 1,889 (approximately Rs. 19,500). As of now, there is no word whether Lenovo India will only reveal the Vibe X3 model or the*'Youth variant'*will also make it to the country.

Lenovo*and Motorola recently revealed upcoming re-branding of the Motorola lineup, which will be launched under the*Moto by Lenovo moniker*in the future. The firms added that the Vibe brand will now cater to the budget segment while the Moto brand will compete in the high-end segment. The move reflects the company's shift in smartphone strategy. It will be interesting to see how Lenovo prices its upcoming Lenovo Vibe X3 in India.

The*Lenovo Vibe X3*features a 5.5-inch (1080x1920 pixels) display and Corning Gorilla Glass 3 for protection from scratches. It sports a fingerprint sensor at the rear panel just below the primary camera. It comes with hybrid dual-SIM slots, which means users can either use two SIM cards or a single SIM card alongside a microSD card. It also supports 4G LTE connectivity.

The Vibe X3 packs a hexa-core Qualcomm Snapdragon 808 processor coupled with 3GB of RAM. It comes in 32GB and 64GB built-in storage variants. It supports expandable storage up to 128GB (via microSD)

The Vibe X3 sports a 21-megapixel rear camera with Sony IMX230 sensor, LED flash, PDAF (phase detection autofocus), and 4K video recording support. There is an 8-megapixel front facing camera on board as well. The Vibe X3 packs a large 3600mAh battery.

￼

Lenovo Vibe X3


----------



## Dr.DL (Jan 23, 2016)

*Asking for a guidance to find the true path of android*

I don't know where I should post this, so I came here.
I'm a note 5 owner, but I love pure android more than any other UI *including crappy touchshiz*.
I wanted the Nexus 6P originally, sadly, it wasn't available locally at first place, but now, it is.
Don't be surprise,locally, Note 5 32GB costs ~530$ while nexus 6P 64GB ~ 570$.
I have to sell my used note 5 and pay additional ~150$ in order to get the 6P.
I'm really confused, is the 6P worthy to do so? 
*I wish that I can find a user of both phones who can give me some advice*     :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Jan 23, 2016)

Dr.DL said:


> I don't know where I should post this, so I came here.
> I'm a note 5 owner, but I love pure android more than any other UI *including crappy touchshiz*.
> I wanted the Nexus 6P originally, sadly, it wasn't available locally at first place, but now, it is.
> Don't be surprise,locally, Note 5 32GB costs ~530$ while nexus 6P 64GB ~ 570$.
> ...

Click to collapse




if u have tried a pure stock android before then id go with the 6p 

if u havent, ull be surprised what a pure stock android is.. it has less functionalities than your note 5. try to watch youtube reviews and see if its really worth the switch for u.. i was with the galaxy line up before, jump into lg flagships then slowly switch to near stock and i was happy i made the switch.. first wad by dropping myself with a oneplus one. then switch to stock pure nexus.. 

right now.. im satisfied..


----------



## Dr.DL (Jan 23, 2016)

reyscott1968 said:


> if u have tried a pure stock android before then id go with the 6p
> 
> if u havent, ull be surprised what a pure stock android is.. it has less functionalities than your note 5. try to watch youtube reviews and see if its really worth the switch for u.. i was with the galaxy line up before, jump into lg flagships then slowly switch to near stock and i was happy i made the switch.. first wad by dropping myself with a oneplus one. then switch to stock pure nexus..
> 
> right now.. im satisfied..

Click to collapse



Yes actually I did.
I used CM on galaxy SIII for long time, then CM on LG G2 for about a year, then I jumped to the Note 5, satisfied by not fully.
I'm a raw android addict.


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Jan 23, 2016)

Dr.DL said:


> Yes actually I did.
> I used CM on galaxy SIII for long time, then CM on LG G2 for about a year, then I jumped to the Note 5, satisfied by not fully.
> I'm a raw android addict.

Click to collapse




and the only way to know if ull really love stock android is by testing it yourself.. experience as always is your best teacher


----------



## Planterz (Jan 23, 2016)

mesologgi said:


> My country has rediculus prices. I will buy my future phone from ebay or other chinese vendors maybe.
> 
> Op1 is at 250 euro..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The G3 is a great choice.



Dr.DL said:


> Yes actually I did.
> I used CM on galaxy SIII for long time, then CM on LG G2 for about a year, then I jumped to the Note 5, satisfied by not fully.
> I'm a raw android addict.

Click to collapse





reyscott1968 said:


> and the only way to know if ull really love stock android is by testing it yourself.. experience as always is your best teacher

Click to collapse



6P is a good choice. The screen is actually the same one used on the Note 4 and Note 5 direct from Samsung (although I've heard that Samsung keeps the best ones for themselves - like CPUs, LEDs aren't always created equal off the manufacturing line). The price disparity is definitely a concern. Have you considered going with the older Nexus 6? They're pretty cheap these days second-hand, and on the occasion that Amazon has them in stock, they're a freaking bargain.


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Jan 23, 2016)

Planterz said:


> The G3 is a great choice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ive got myself a nexus 6.. after the oneplus one.. decided if i was going 5x but the storage and price options were not considered bargain..


----------



## Dr.DL (Jan 23, 2016)

Planterz said:


> The G3 is a great choice.
> 6P is a good choice. The screen is actually the same one used on the Note 4 and Note 5 direct from Samsung (although I've heard that Samsung keeps the best ones for themselves - like CPUs, LEDs aren't always created equal off the manufacturing line). The price disparity is definitely a concern. Have you considered going with the older Nexus 6? They're pretty cheap these days second-hand, and on the occasion that Amazon has them in stock, they're a freaking bargain.

Click to collapse



Disagreement, getting the Nexus 6 would be waste of money, the Note 5 is by far better than the Nexus 6, so such replacement would be considered as a downgrading.
The only one that take my breath is 6P, my concern is that, does the 6P worth throwing the Note 5 with additional 150$ ?



reyscott1968 said:


> ive got myself a nexus 6.. after the oneplus one.. decided if i was going 5x but the storage and price options were not considered bargain..

Click to collapse



Well, the stock is always with me in the LG G2 with CM13, but the idea is related to replacing the Note 5 with the 6P. And I really love pure android.


----------



## itsBasti (Jan 23, 2016)

I have a LG G3 and I think it is a really good device.


----------



## mesologgi (Jan 23, 2016)

itsBasti said:


> I have a LG G3 and I think it is a really good device.

Click to collapse



Thank you at that price i think its really good for what it offers!


----------



## ziphi (Jan 24, 2016)

ziphi said:


> Hi there,
> 
> What I’ve been using and why:
> I’ve been using the Sony-Ericsson Xperia Mini since early 2012. Recap: 1GHz single core CPU, 512 MB RAM, 3" screen.
> ...

Click to collapse



Any suggestions, please? Maybe good value second hand devices? Or rumours about upcoming small (3.0-4.0" inch) devices? Would be great!


----------



## Planterz (Jan 24, 2016)

ziphi said:


> Any suggestions, please? Maybe good value second hand devices? Or rumours about upcoming small (3.0-4.0" inch) devices? Would be great!

Click to collapse



Anything 4" or smaller on Android will either be old, low-end, or both. The older it is, the less likely it'll get Lollipop (either official or custom), and the newer it is the more likely it'll be bigger than you want. Your best bet would be to look at Samsung - something like the S3 Mini. It does kinda depend on where you are and what versions are available.


----------



## Nitro1max1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Had anyone had a moto x 2nd gen and the Nexus 6? I'm trying to pick out of these two devices but it's a hard choice


----------



## josfr4ncisco (Jan 24, 2016)

Nitro1max1 said:


> Had anyone had a moto x 2nd gen and the Nexus 6? I'm trying to pick out of these two devices but it's a hard choice

Click to collapse



It's all about the screen size. Both devices are sure monsters, with really good specs even a year later.

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using XDA Labs


----------



## gwdavie (Jan 25, 2016)

I currently have a Samsung Galaxy S6 but I can't root it. I was looking at the OnePlus 2
and love almost everything about it, good performance, decent screen and good OS, but I heard that it has trouble when rooted and flashed with custom roms like stutters and freezing. I want to know if this is true and if it is what's a good phone for $350 or below.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## bb225 (Jan 25, 2016)

careful on latest lgg stylo ect wifi probs ,check it oyt on you tube.. gl


----------



## RealPsygnosis (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi guys, after being an apple fan for a lot of time (since 3G) now I want to drop my iphone 5 for something that I could exchange with a second hand device.
The problem is the display 4'' starts to be small nowdays, and my financial situation is not good as before so I can't afford an iphone 6.
So...can you advice me a device android that I can find in second hand market at 180€?
Someone wants to give me Nexus 5 but I'm not sure about this. Nexus 5 is always a 2013 phone =(
I'd like a phone with 5'' display at least, with a physical button, fluid UI, *MODDABLE* (I've notice that all meizu and xiaomi are not so moddable, poor rom support)...
thank you in advance


----------



## Planterz (Jan 25, 2016)

RealPsygnosis said:


> Hi guys, after being an apple fan for a lot of time (since 3G) now I want to drop my iphone 5 for something that I could exchange with a second hand device.
> The problem is the display 4'' starts to be small nowdays, and my financial situation is not good as before so I can't afford an iphone 6.
> So...can you advice me a device android that I can find in second hand market at 180€?
> Someone wants to give me Nexus 5 but I'm not sure about this. *Nexus 5 is always a 2013 phone =(
> ...

Click to collapse


*
Late 2013. And don't look at the age, look at the specs. 2.3GHz quad core, 2GB RAM. And with stock Android or AOSP based custom ROM, it'll be as smooth and fluid and fast as you could want it to be. The Nexus 5 is a fine, capable device, and will continue to be for some time. Some of us are still using Nexus 4's (myself included) because it's still capable.

As for a physical button, do you mean a home button like on the iPhone? Look at a Samsung Galaxy S4 or S5 then, whichever you can afford.*


----------



## RealPsygnosis (Jan 25, 2016)

Planterz said:


> Late 2013. And don't look at the age, look at the specs. 2.3GHz quad core, 2GB RAM. And with stock Android or AOSP based custom ROM, it'll be as smooth and fluid and fast as you could want it to be. The Nexus 5 is a fine, capable device, and will continue to be for some time. Some of us are still using Nexus 4's (myself included) because it's still capable.
> 
> As for a physical button, do you mean a home button like on the iPhone? Look at a Samsung Galaxy S4 or S5 then, whichever you can afford.

Click to collapse



Thank you, someone wants my iphone 5 for his nexus 5 36gb white. for physical button I mean something like home button. The reason is simple. I don't like that 50px that are stolen from the display, I don't like that black bar...


----------



## Planterz (Jan 25, 2016)

RealPsygnosis said:


> Thank you, someone wants my iphone 5 for his nexus 5 36gb white. for physical button I mean something like home button. The reason is simple. I don't like that 50px that are stolen from the display, I don't like that black bar...

Click to collapse



I too prefer physical (or at least capacitive keys). But software keys are easily gotten used to. The nifty thing with custom ROMs is you can customize the buttons (and entire nav bar). Make it transparent, add controls, rearrange them, or even eliminate them and use PIE controls (look it up). Anyway, the nav bar disappears when watching videos and such, so you're really not missing out on any space. You're going to have to get used to the different aspect ratio already anyway.


----------



## batti97 (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm about to get a new phone this week and i have a budget of 400$. I can't decide between the lg g4, the nexus 6 (the 6p is still too expensive),the samsung galaxy s6 (normal), and the xperia z4. The LG g4 seems good, i like the back leather cover , but i heard that the update to marshmellow have ruined the battery life of the phone. The nexus 6, is a big phone but i can get used to it. The problem is that it came out in october 2014 and i dont know for how long it will continue getting updates from google. Apart from that the camera is good, it has fast charging ,a beautiful amoled display etc. The galaxy s6 is well build, the camera is good, it comes out of the box with wireless charging and if you buy it now they will also give you a gear VR. But it has Knox which makes it more difficult to have root. The z4 has a snapdragon 810, the best camera, a good battery life, but there is no developing doing custom roms or mods on xda and it doesnt have marshmellow yet.

I would like a good phone to last at least 2 years, to have rom development and with good battery life. 
If you have any other suggestion you are welcome. (No chinese phones)


----------



## passion4tech (Jan 26, 2016)

*Coming from the HTC One M8, What new smartphone should I buy?*

I'm coming from the HTC One M8 and I am looking for a new smartphone to buy. What new smartphone should I buy? I need your help guys. I liked how the HTC One M8 had front speakers and they sounded great but now the Moto X Pure Edition's speakers sound way better than the M8's speakers. The Moto X Pure Edition speakers sound a lot louder and more clearer than the M8's speakers. I am considering buying the Moto X Pure Edition because of the great front speakers. However I do have some gripes with the Moto XPE that make me not want to buy the Moto XPE. 1 gripe is that the Moto XPE is a big phone. The Moto XPE is even bigger than the HTC One M8. The M8 has a 5 inch screen and the Moto XPE has a 5.7 inch screen. I really don''t want a big phone because my hands are not the biggest to hold a 5.7 inch phone. The 2nd gripe is the Moto XPE can not record 1080p 60fps video. Why is that? The HTC One M8 can record 1080p 60fps and the Moto XPE can not. I do not understand that. 3rd gripe is that the Moto XPE does not have a Notification Led Light. The HTC One M8 has a notification led light, why does the Moto XPE have a notification led light? Please someone explain that to me. Another gripe for me is that the Moto XPE is powered by the Snapdragon 808 processor. The M8 is powered by a Snapdragon 801 processor. The performance difference between the 808 and the 801 is not much. I have seen benchmarks online of the M8 and the Moto XPE and the Moto XPE scored 51401 on Antutu benchmark and the M8 scored 44284 on Antutu benchmark. The Moto XPE scored 1248 single core and 3361 multi core in Geekbench 3. The M8 scored 975 single core and 2976 multi core in Geekbench 3. The Adreno 418 is not that much more powerful than the Adreno 330 in gaming. Is the Adreno 418 better than the Adreno 330? Is the Snapdragon 808 better than the Snapdragon 801? There really is not a huge performance difference between the HTC One M8 and the Moto XPE, or is there a performance difference? The Moto XPE suffers from thermal throttling when doing heavy tasks and benchmarks. I haven't seen the M8 thermal throttle on heavy tasks or benchmarks. I have also looked at the Nexus 6P but that phone is even bigger and taller than the M8 and Moto XPE. The Nexus 6P also can't record 1080P 60fps video. I also heard the Nexus 6P video stabilization is really bad. So I am really not sure which phone to buy. Are there better phones out there than the Moto XPE and Nexus 6P? I'm saying are there better phones that don't have the same drawbacks as the Moto XPE and 6P have?  BTW Magnum_Enforcer closed my thread, Magnum_Enforcer told me to come to this thread and so I did. Thank you Magnum_Enforcer


----------



## ne_stew (Jan 27, 2016)

*AT&T Android Root Test Candidate*

Hello,

Going to try AT&T in a Verizon dominated area.  I want AT&T to prove the service and coverage first before spending some major money.  I understand GSM is so much easier to root than CDMA and AT&T is supposedly the #2 carrier in my area.

Here's the shopping list:
Must be a low-cost Android, doesn't need to be a phone with a lot of features.
Must support OTG.
Must be able to tether a laptop.

Should be pretty simple, huh?  Hopefully after getting the above to run, then...!

Should be a long-term root candidate (an old Linux hack, but new to rooting).
Should be close as possible to stock Android.

Have two or three models you may suggest?

TIA


----------



## passion4tech (Jan 27, 2016)

I need more help buying a new smartphone. Anybody  please


----------



## renaltosonylevi (Jan 27, 2016)

passion4tech said:


> I'm coming from the HTC One M8 and I am looking for a new smartphone to buy. What new smartphone should I buy? I need your help guys. I liked how the HTC One M8 had front speakers and they sounded great but now the Moto X Pure Edition's speakers sound way better than the M8's speakers. The Moto X Pure Edition speakers sound a lot louder and more clearer than the M8's speakers. I am considering buying the Moto X Pure Edition because of the great front speakers. However I do have some gripes with the Moto XPE that make me not want to buy the Moto XPE. 1 gripe is that the Moto XPE is a big phone. The Moto XPE is even bigger than the HTC One M8. The M8 has a 5 inch screen and the Moto XPE has a 5.7 inch screen. I really don''t want a big phone because my hands are not the biggest to hold a 5.7 inch phone. The 2nd gripe is the Moto XPE can not record 1080p 60fps video. Why is that? The HTC One M8 can record 1080p 60fps and the Moto XPE can not. I do not understand that. 3rd gripe is that the Moto XPE does not have a Notification Led Light. The HTC One M8 has a notification led light, why does the Moto XPE have a notification led light? Please someone explain that to me. Another gripe for me is that the Moto XPE is powered by the Snapdragon 808 processor. The M8 is powered by a Snapdragon 801 processor. The performance difference between the 808 and the 801 is not much. I have seen benchmarks online of the M8 and the Moto XPE and the Moto XPE scored 51401 on Antutu benchmark and the M8 scored 44284 on Antutu benchmark. The Moto XPE scored 1248 single core and 3361 multi core in Geekbench 3. The M8 scored 975 single core and 2976 multi core in Geekbench 3. The Adreno 418 is not that much more powerful than the Adreno 330 in gaming. Is the Adreno 418 better than the Adreno 330? Is the Snapdragon 808 better than the Snapdragon 801? There really is not a huge performance difference between the HTC One M8 and the Moto XPE, or is there a performance difference? The Moto XPE suffers from thermal throttling when doing heavy tasks and benchmarks. I haven't seen the M8 thermal throttle on heavy tasks or benchmarks. I have also looked at the Nexus 6P but that phone is even bigger and taller than the M8 and Moto XPE. The Nexus 6P also can't record 1080P 60fps video. I also heard the Nexus 6P video stabilization is really bad. So I am really not sure which phone to buy. Are there better phones out there than the Moto XPE and Nexus 6P? I'm saying are there better phones that don't have the same drawbacks as the Moto XPE and 6P have?  BTW Magnum_Enforcer closed my thread, Magnum_Enforcer told me to come to this thread and so I did. Thank you Magnum_Enforcer

Click to collapse



I hate to sound overly sensible but I have to say boredom is not the greatest reason to update your phone. It sounds like to me that you have had your phone for a while and your thinking surely there must be good upgrade for me somewhere.
As someone who also has a snapdragon 801 powered device (one plus one) I keep asking my self is there any point in upgrading yet. The question is what is it that my next phone has got to do that my current phone will not. Another thing to be mindful of is what is your current phone's good point's that might be missed. 
For me I can think of several phones as potential replacement's but not really the upgrade I would like. Then again it doesn't help that I am to cheap to always have the latest and greatest.


----------



## passion4tech (Jan 27, 2016)

renaltosonylevi said:


> I hate to sound overly sensible but I have to say boredom is not the greatest reason to update your phone. It sounds like to me that you have had your phone for a while and your thinking surely there must be good upgrade for me somewhere.
> As someone who also has a snapdragon 801 powered device (one plus one) I keep asking my self is there any point in upgrading yet. The question is what is it that my next phone has got to do that my current phone will not. Another thing to be mindful of is what is your current phone's good point's that might be missed.
> For me I can think of several phones as potential replacement's but not really the upgrade I would like. Then again it doesn't help that I am to cheap to always have the latest and greatest.

Click to collapse



I broke my HTC One M8 so that is why I want to buy a new smartphone. I need help from you guys on choosing a smartphone to buy.


----------



## gorilla p (Jan 27, 2016)

renaltosonylevi said:


> I hate to sound overly sensible but I have to say boredom is not the greatest reason to update your phone. It sounds like to me that you have had your phone for a while and your thinking surely there must be good upgrade for me somewhere.
> As someone who also has a snapdragon 801 powered device (one plus one) I keep asking my self is there any point in upgrading yet. The question is what is it that my next phone has got to do that my current phone will not. Another thing to be mindful of is what is your current phone's good point's that might be missed.
> For me I can think of several phones as potential replacement's but not really the upgrade I would like. Then again it doesn't help that I am to cheap to always have the latest and greatest.

Click to collapse



I agree with this. I had my Nexus4 until a couple months ago and it is still more than fast enough to do anything most people would need, especially with custom ROMs and all the development that has been done for it.

I would recommend most people wait 2 years to upgrade, don't get a device the moment it comes out, give it a few months to drop in price and/or wait until the end of the year when there's tons of deals.
Right now, the best deals I have seen have been for the Nexus6.
 I've seen it a handful of times for $250.


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Jan 27, 2016)

passion4tech said:


> I need more help buying a new smartphone. Anybody  please

Click to collapse



pls let us know of your preference and budget...
or might just wanna end up getting an iphone4s..

---------- Post added at 11:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 AM ----------




gorilla p said:


> I agree with this. I had my Nexus4 until a couple months ago and it is still more than fast enough to do anything most people would need, especially with custom ROMs and all the development that has been done for it.
> 
> I would recommend most people wait 2 years to upgrade, don't get a device the moment it comes out, give it a few months to drop in price and/or wait until the end of the year when there's tons of deals.
> Right now, the best deals I have seen have been for the Nexus6.
> I've seen it a handful of times for $250.

Click to collapse




couldnt agree more on this. got the nexus 6 a year after and its been the best decision for me rather than getting a galaxy s6


----------



## passion4tech (Jan 27, 2016)

reyscott1968 said:


> pls let us know of your preference and budget...
> or might just wanna end up getting an iphone4s..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse




My budget is under $500. So I was looking at the Moto XPE 32GB. The Moto XPE 32GB is only $449. After reading my first post, would you buy the Moto XPE?


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Jan 27, 2016)

passion4tech said:


> My budget is under $500. So I was looking at the Moto XPE 32GB. The Moto XPE 32GB is only $449.

Click to collapse



check my signature. i have an index of the mxpe there.. you should be guided by that.. so if your budget is $500 and if $449 then u save $51..


----------



## passion4tech (Jan 27, 2016)

reyscott1968 said:


> check my signature. i have an index of the mxpe there.. you should be guided by that.. so if your budget is $500 and if $449 then u save $51..

Click to collapse



If you read my first post I said The Moto XPE can not record 1080p 60fps video.  How many times more powerful is the Moto XPE than the HTC One M8? Does the Moto XPE get more FPS in games than the M8? The LG G4 and the Moto XPE suffer from thermal throttling. Do both the Moto XPE and the LG G4 have a 5 minute limit 4K recording?  reyscott1968 would you buy the Moto XPE or the LG G4?


----------



## RealPsygnosis (Jan 28, 2016)

What do you think of OnePlus One? win a matchup against the Nexus 5? i really like design, and cyano, but I've read very bad articles about display that don't respond to touch, and yellow bar on screen, or the terrible crazy display issue that i see on some broken samsung...is this true?


----------



## passion4tech (Jan 28, 2016)

Other than the Moto XPE and the Nexus 6P, Is there a phone out there that has front facing speakers, micro sd card expansion, powerful cpu and gpu performance(no thermal throttling), Great Camera with 4k and 1080p 60fps video, notification led light, and 5 inch to 5.5 inch screen.


----------



## Planterz (Jan 28, 2016)

passion4tech said:


> Other than the Moto XPE and the Nexus 6P, Is there a phone out there that has front facing speakers, micro sd card expansion, powerful cpu and gpu performance(no thermal throttling), Great Camera with 4k and 1080p 60fps video, notification led light, and 5 inch to 5.5 inch screen.

Click to collapse



Look at Sony. You'll want to read/ask around about anything with a Snapdragon 810 when it comes to thermal issues of course.


----------



## passion4tech (Jan 29, 2016)

Planterz said:


> Look at Sony. You'll want to read/ask around about anything with a Snapdragon 810 when it comes to thermal issues of course.

Click to collapse



I heard the Xperia Z5 is not a good phone. The camera on the Xperia Z5 is not good from what I heard and seen from reviews. What other phones besides the 6P, Moto XPE, or Z5?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## ne_stew (Jan 29, 2016)

ne_stew said:


> Hello,
> 
> Going to try AT&T in a Verizon dominated area.  I want AT&T to prove the service and coverage first before spending some major money.  I understand GSM is so much easier to root than CDMA and AT&T is supposedly the #2 carrier in my area.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ooops, should have mentioned "dual flash", try a google on "usb dual flash" for micro-USB drives if you don't know what I mean.  It's data storage and transfer to and from both Android and computing device(s).  Hopefully, my question makes more sense now.


----------



## ne_stew (Jan 29, 2016)

ne_stew said:


> Ooops, should have mentioned "dual flash", try a google on "usb dual flash" for micro-USB drives if you don't know what I mean.  It's data storage and transfer to and from both Android and computing device(s).  Hopefully, my question makes more sense now.

Click to collapse



FYI - Just learned from Kingston the carriers are locking down the micro-USB OTG across the Android interface!?

---------- Post added at 08:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 PM ----------




ne_stew said:


> FYI - Just learned from Kingston the carriers are locking down the micro-USB OTG across the Android interface!?

Click to collapse



Starting to give up on micro-USB OTG, maybe this would be better if it's bootable with the bluetooth, storage and phone transfer?

Check out, SanDisk Connect 32GB Wireless Flash...


----------



## Mechcondrid (Jan 29, 2016)

ok i have a note 4 on verizon and i'm eligible to upgrade and want some opinions on what is a good upgrade; i really like the note functionality but i desperately miss being able to root my phone so that is a VERY big factor in what phone i upgrade to.

so whos got what for ideas?


----------



## passion4tech (Jan 29, 2016)

*Upgrading from the HTC One M8, What new smartphone should I buy?*

I really need help asap please. I want to buy a new smartphone right now. I want to upgrade from my broken HTC One M8.


----------



## sw1tchback (Jan 29, 2016)

Mechcondrid said:


> ok i have a note 4 on verizon and i'm eligible to upgrade and want some opinions on what is a good upgrade; i really like the note functionality but i desperately miss being able to root my phone so that is a VERY big factor in what phone i upgrade to.
> 
> so whos got what for ideas?

Click to collapse



First of all, budget? I suggest you go for Nexus 6P, Moto X Style (Pure Edition) or OnePlus 2 for pure stock Android experience although OnePlus has its own version but its close to stock. Also all three phones have good specs and noteworthy cameras. So unless you're tight on budget, these phones are great choices for rooting ?


----------



## KyoouN (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi there. I've got a Nexus 7 2013, but want something a bit "better" as far as media consumption and multitasking goes.
That's why I am looking for a Windows 10 (I guess 8/8.1 is fine cause you can upgrade it?) Tablet. It should be a budget tablet for UP(!) to 250-300€. I don't mind getting a "noname" device, as I e.g found the Quantum View 10.1 quite good (found a YT review)

What would you suggest? I don't mind it being cheaper than 250€, after all, it is not for gaming (I simply want the Windows experience, so I won't use too many apps anyways)


----------



## josfr4ncisco (Jan 29, 2016)

batti97 said:


> I'm about to get a new phone this week and i have a budget of 400$. I can't decide between the lg g4, the nexus 6 (the 6p is still too expensive),the samsung galaxy s6 (normal), and the xperia z4. The LG g4 seems good, i like the back leather cover , but i heard that the update to marshmellow have ruined the battery life of the phone. The nexus 6, is a big phone but i can get used to it. The problem is that it came out in october 2014 and i dont know for how long it will continue getting updates from google. Apart from that the camera is good, it has fast charging ,a beautiful amoled display etc. The galaxy s6 is well build, the camera is good, it comes out of the box with wireless charging and if you buy it now they will also give you a gear VR. But it has Knox which makes it more difficult to have root. The z4 has a snapdragon 810, the best camera, a good battery life, but there is no developing doing custom roms or mods on xda and it doesnt have marshmellow yet.
> 
> I would like a good phone to last at least 2 years, to have rom development and with good battery life.
> If you have any other suggestion you are welcome. (No chinese phones)

Click to collapse



Did you think about the Moto X Pure Edition? 

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 10:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 PM ----------




TheCoon324 said:


> Hi there. I've got a Nexus 7 2013, but want something a bit "better" as far as media consumption and multitasking goes.
> That's why I am looking for a Windows 10 (I guess 8/8.1 is fine cause you can upgrade it?) Tablet. It should be a budget tablet for UP(!) to 250-300€. I don't mind getting a "noname" device, as I e.g found the Quantum View 10.1 quite good (found a YT review)
> 
> What would you suggest? I don't mind it being cheaper than 250€, after all, it is not for gaming (I simply want the Windows experience, so I won't use too many apps anyways)

Click to collapse



What do you think about the Dell Venue series? My uncle has it, and it's a really decent tablet for what you're looking for. 

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using XDA Labs


----------



## KyoouN (Jan 29, 2016)

josfr4ncisco said:


> Did you think about the Moto X Pure Edition?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G 2014 using XDA Labs
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry, forgot to say that it should be 10"+


----------



## passion4tech (Jan 29, 2016)

Planterz said:


> Look at Sony. You'll want to read/ask around about anything with a Snapdragon 810 when it comes to thermal issues of course.

Click to collapse



Hello, any of you guys going to help me buy a new smartphone to replace my BROKEN HTC One M8?


----------



## passion4tech (Jan 30, 2016)

Again I really need help asap please. I want to buy a new smartphone right now. I want to upgrade from my broken HTC One M8. There is still no responses from other people.


----------



## Nitro1max1 (Jan 30, 2016)

passion4tech said:


> Again I really need help asap please. I want to buy a new smartphone right now. I want to upgrade from my broken HTC One M8. There is still no responses from other people.

Click to collapse



I recently just just sold my M8 and bought a nexus 6, dual speakers, decent camera, good processor, stock android, officially I don't have the phone yet so I can't compare. It should be coming in tomorrow so I'll be sure to let you know!


----------



## renaltosonylevi (Jan 30, 2016)

RealPsygnosis said:


> What do you think of OnePlus One? win a matchup against the Nexus 5? i really like design, and cyano, but I've read very bad articles about display that don't respond to touch, and yellow bar on screen, or the terrible crazy display issue that i see on some broken samsung...is this true?

Click to collapse




As someone who has a one plus one I can say I have experienced very little of the issues that some people made a big deal of.
I will admit that up to a year ago the touch screen drivers seemed less than perfect but now that is not an issue.
I suspect there where some people who got unlucky and got phones with quality control issues. But that unfortunately is the reputation of cheap and China.
Yes there are newer phones out there now with nicer displays and better specifications, but you have to pay more for that.
So to give a rough indication I personally find this phone was a good step up from the LG G2 that it replaced. And back in the day the the LG G2 was regarded as a step up from the Nexus 5 in terms of hardware. Unfortunately the LG G2 wasn't so good in terms of software. 
As far as the dev scene goes it is never a fair fight against a Nexus device but the one plus one still has a lot good work going on and is a good place to be.


----------



## gr8spot (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi guys,
I am planning to buy new mobile and i need your help. which phone should i go for? My budget is $350 / INR 23000. Phone must have card slot if internal Storage is 16 gb or less. Phone should have at least 3GB of ram and good processor to do multi tasking. I have some phone which i like Please tell me is it good any way? there cons? or please suggest if you have good option.
Smartphone which i like
Zenfone 2 ZE551ML 4 GB RAM 32 GB
Lenovo vibe x3

Please help guys.


----------



## renaltosonylevi (Jan 30, 2016)

gr8spot said:


> Hi guys,
> I am planning to buy new mobile and i need your help. which phone should i go for? My budget is $350 / INR 23000. Phone must have card slot if internal Storage is 16 gb or less. Phone should have at least 3GB of ram and good processor to do multi tasking. I have some phone which i like Please tell me is it good any way? there cons? or please suggest if you have good option.
> Smartphone which i like
> Zenfone 2 ZE551ML 4 GB RAM 32 GB
> ...

Click to collapse



Now I know this never comes up in discussions but do you know what bands are required to take full advantage of your network? 
A lot of network providers are moving in to the vacated uhf bands for 4g/lte coverage( 700-850 MHz. eg band 12,17,7etc). But at this stage a lot of phones do not operate there.


----------



## gorilla p (Jan 30, 2016)

Yeah that's something a lot of people ignore, as well as development and community support.  
Strobg development and community support ensures the device will have tons of firmware improvements and improve performance and battery life over time.
Perfect example of a great phone with no support... The Amazon Fire phone. The only thing that makes that phone usable is a couple people who build CM11 and Slimkat for it. FireOS sucked and killed the phone. The hardware is high end and cost over $200/ea to build. A perfect example of not just looking at hardware.
Also, any decent device right now is going to have some thermal throttling, its an inherent problem m with the 800 series (even the 808) but with any sense, you can avoid noticeable lag with it. Just use a decent custom ROM and kernel and adjust it properly.
Another thing people tend to overlook is band support. As stated, more carriers are using lower bands for long range LTE. Glass the Nexus 5X came with Band12 support


----------



## SoulB (Jan 30, 2016)

Hello XDA forums!
I am thinking of buying a tablet for the sole purpose of reading pdf medical textbooks (around 100-200 MB) and comic books. Just that - no gaming, no camera stuff, maybe the occasional TV episode or movie but I have a laptop for that. I have no idea if the hardware part plays a huge role in loading fast the pages of the PDFs and comics, so that's why I'm asking in this forum in particular.  I want it to be 10.1", Android OS, with microSD slot, decent battery life (6000 mAh and over) and around 300$ (or around 250 Euros). I live in Bulgaria, so the prices are a little different and all devices aren't here also. 

Looking forward to your suggestions! :fingers-crossed:


----------



## josfr4ncisco (Jan 30, 2016)

TheCoon324 said:


> sorry, forgot to say that it should be 10"+

Click to collapse



Well, I don't know a lot about that Quantum View. Is that one of those dual boot devices which can run Windows and Android? 

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using XDA Labs


----------



## hajkan (Jan 31, 2016)

HI

I am interested in buying a 8-9 inch tablet that supports pressure sensitity throught the screen or a stylus. I know about Galaxy Note. However Samsung does not seem to offer a 8inch model that supports Spen.

What Android devices are out there that supports pressure sensitivity? I tried searching web but the information is so scattered, I am kind of sick of following dead trails.

thanks


----------



## cindylo (Jan 31, 2016)

So i've been deciding on a new phone to get in the sub $250 market and so far i've seen the Blu Life One X, Vivo 5/XL, Xiaomi Redmi 3, Nubia Z9 Max(Snapdragon 615 version, sadly not the 810), and last but not least the Alcatel Idol 3 5.5. So any information and opinions between those would be welcome and any other good options I might have missed. 

I do want a microsd card slot and a decent camera, and possibly the option for cyanogenmod to keep the phone up to date since I know makers nowadays just try to make a new phone a lot of times and don't update the last-gen ones to the new OS version, e.g. android M.


----------



## GrimEire (Jan 31, 2016)

hey guys could im looking for recommendations on 2 devices one for my brother who has never had a smart phone and one for boss. if u could provide a link to purchase it in the EU so i dont get caught with custom charges like i do with "aExpress" too that be great thanks.

the one for my brother must have either a 5 or 5'5 inch screen.
a decent size rom 16gb plus
be fast and have a decent battery.
it doesnt have to have sd slot second or sim slot or anything fancy like finger print scanner etc. it just has to function well and not put him off smart phones. i currently have the lenovo k3 note which LoneWolfSK on here recommended and i have been very happy with.  i was thinking of getting him this but its a bit old now and i would say there is better phones around now for the same money.

the phone for my boss has to be a pretty indestructible phone as he is in the construction industry. so he will need a phone for people in the construction industry as the only phone he hasn't totally destroyed was a samsung x cover but that phone was not very good performance wise.
this phone will have to have a 5inch screen max as he doesn't like having it too big. but has to have a very good battery as he is constantly on the phone. he is lucky to get half a day put of his current s4. 

any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## passion4tech (Jan 31, 2016)

What do you guys think about Moto XPE and Nexus 6P can't record 1080p 60fps video? This is total bs


----------



## gr8spot (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey guys need help from you guys.  I want to change my current device with new one. i have sorted it out some good phone with Good pros and some bad cons as well. 
1. Asus Zenfone 2 ZE551ML 2.3 Ghz 32 GB
2 Lenovo Vibe X3
I saw review that both phone is having heat issue while charging and playing games. Any recommendations for which mobile i should go?


----------



## i9100g user (Jan 31, 2016)

gr8spot said:


> Hi guys,
> I am planning to buy new mobile and i need your help. which phone should i go for? My budget is $350 / INR 23000. Phone must have card slot if internal Storage is 16 gb or less. Phone should have at least 3GB of ram and good processor to do multi tasking. I have some phone which i like Please tell me is it good any way? there cons? or please suggest if you have good option.
> Smartphone which i like
> Zenfone 2 ZE551ML 4 GB RAM 32 GB
> ...

Click to collapse



Op2 seems like the best choice at that price 
Coming from a op2 user 
It has the best camera in this price range also MM is supposed to increase battery life much more 
Just a heads up flash boeffla kernel if you get op2 without it its basically a caged beast.
S810 is also a beast


----------



## passion4tech (Jan 31, 2016)

i9100g user and other xda members, why are you guys ignoring me?  I am just asking for help on buying a new smartphone. My HTC One M8 is broken.


----------



## renaltosonylevi (Jan 31, 2016)

passion4tech said:


> i9100g user and other xda members, why are you guys ignoring me?  I am just asking for help on buying a new smartphone. My HTC One M8 is broken.

Click to collapse



Possibly because you have given very little information about your requirements for the replacement.
What country are you in?
Paying cash or plan?
Phone network requirements?
Performance expectations?
Size preference?
Support of custom roms needed?
Aesthetic preference?
Budget?
Taking a stab I would say you want better than sd801 performance, not to big (about 5"), good slow motion capture and because you have a broken HTC one m8, I am guessing that you where using it with no case/protection so looks are important. No mention of desire for custom roms. 
That leaves only one choice, the Apple iPhone 6s.


----------



## passion4tech (Feb 1, 2016)

renaltosonylevi said:


> Possibly because you have given very little information about your requirements for the replacement.
> What country are you in?
> Paying cash or plan?
> Phone network requirements?
> ...

Click to collapse



1. I live in the USA, New Jersey.

2. Paying Cash.

3. T-Mobile

4. I want my new phone to be significantly faster and more powerful than HTC One M8 Snapdragon 801.

5.  A 5 inch to 5.5 inch screen.

6. Yes support of custom roms. I like to root.

7. Yes I care about aesthetics. I like good build quality, look, and feel of a phone.

8. No more than $500.

BTW, I don't want an apple iphone. I want an android phone.


----------



## sanspark (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi guys, please suggest me a mobile with better camera, display and audio quality. around INR 20K (<$230)

currently am owning nexus 4


----------



## GrimEire (Feb 1, 2016)

GrimEire said:


> hey guys could im looking for recommendations on 2 devices one for my brother who has never had a smart phone and one for boss. if u could provide a link to purchase it in the EU so i dont get caught with custom charges like i do with "aExpress" too that be great thanks.
> 
> the one for my brother must have either a 5 or 5'5 inch screen.
> a decent size rom 16gb plus
> ...

Click to collapse



the price range for each phones is 150-250 euro.
the phones dont have to have the best of design or anything they just have to function well.

from what i can find on the internet reviews im thinking either my own lenovo k3 note, Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 or Xiaomi Mi 4C for my brother. what do ye think of these options.

im looking into finding a phone for my boss but hard to find reviews on builder phones. any recommendations would be great.

also would anyone recommend the best place to buy that ship to ireland


----------



## Markeee (Feb 2, 2016)

Over the weekend someone smashed the window on my car and stole my almost new Sprint Nexus 6
The Sprint Asurion Total Care is telling me the Nexus 6 not available and giving me the option to get compatible phone instead the girl I spoke with on the phone is offered me just off the top of her head a Notes 4 or 5 HTC-M9 Galaxy 6 then went on and said I could get me almost any phone as long as its compatible what ever that means ?
The whole conversation kind of caught me off guard I'm not really sure which phone to go with ?
There is a $200 deductible on any phone I get from them or I could just get another Nexus 6 online $279 online ?

Looking for some advice here any ideas on what phones I should consider to best take advantage of this situation ?


----------



## passion4tech (Feb 2, 2016)

renaltosonylevi I could use some help buying a smartphone  I responded to your post.


----------



## gr8spot (Feb 2, 2016)

i9100g user said:


> Op2 seems like the best choice at that price
> Coming from a op2 user
> It has the best camera in this price range also MM is supposed to increase battery life much more
> Just a heads up flash boeffla kernel if you get op2 without it its basically a caged beast.
> S810 is also a beast

Click to collapse



I saw OP2 Phone it has very god pecs no doubt in that but Many user is having overheating issue in that. saw in GSM arena opinions as well friends told me who uses that phone. 
Now thinking which phone should i go? I checked lenovo vibe x3 has no heat issues. saw in gsm arena opinions. But can we trust lenovo brand in mobiles?
I am really confused which phone should i go for?


----------



## aserf251 (Feb 2, 2016)

*Smartphone with good reception*

hello guys, im looking forward buying a smartphone. the only thing i care about is the signal reception and to be able to use it for wifi hotspot, at around 200$. Thanks


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 2, 2016)

gr8spot said:


> I saw OP2 Phone it has very god pecs no doubt in that but Many user is having overheating issue in that. saw in GSM arena opinions as well friends told me who uses that phone.
> Now thinking which phone should i go? I checked lenovo vibe x3 has no heat issues. saw in gsm arena opinions. But can we trust lenovo brand in mobiles?
> I am really confused which phone should i go for?

Click to collapse



root and boeffla kernel  resolve all those issues you mentioned on op2.
Stock kernel is pretty poorly optimised (hence the heat/performance issues reported by reviewers ) but once you flash boeffla kernel all issues are solved  we even have custom thermal configs on that kernel that help maintain a balance between temperature and performance.
So if you are going to root and flash custom kernels then op2 is the best device in this price range alternatively if you don't plan on rooting and flash custom kernels you are better of with vibe x3.
Just ask anyone on boeffla kernel thread  about their experience with op2


----------



## Lex_Michdeandroid (Feb 2, 2016)

*Woodshop companion*

Quick question here; my buddy has been using a Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 7.0 for the last three years and has the strange idea I'm responsible for the maintenance on his electronics. So I replaced his screen a few times and kept bloatware to a minimum by using custom roms, but the time has come to get him a new one, because this one has really been used pretty hard. The guy is running a pretty busy woodshop and those guys don't have the same hands as us ICT specialized people...

So what are the requirements? *Easy and cheap to replace screen!* Because I am the guy who will be replacing it when he drops it. And there's no IF here, just WHEN.

And another requirement will be custom roms (or at least root possibility so I can throw out all the bloatware). Cyanogenmod with the smallest GApps is my favorite, but I understand that the cheaper a tablet gets, the less possibilities there are...

Maximum size: 8", but 7" is better. Less is more.

Anyway, perhaps nobody can help me with my picky wishes, but who knows...

I was eyeballing the Asus ZenPad 8.0 or 7.0 (Z380C or Z370C), but does it support root? Because the bloatware is pretty annoying on this one I understood, and I really hate bloatware...

So:
-Easy and cheap to replace screen
-Possibility to get rid of bloatware (by custom rom or root)
-Size 7" or 8"

Thanks!


----------



## Planterz (Feb 2, 2016)

giri.sgc said:


> Hello,
> I don't know why I got this message from you. I asked a question about wifi password. I don't know what's wrong in that. I have a wifi modem. While configuring it I have observed that the password field is in dots. So I asked the experts to please help me regarding. I don't know what wrong is there in it. I want to know how to know my password and it is just for educational purposes. You people responded to my post as if I have posted some porn or any illegal links. I hereby kindly you to please tell me the reason why I have been warned. Is learning new things is wrong in your opinion, then just shut-off this website.

Click to collapse



Dude,  SHUT UP already!

Right or wrong, you contact the moderator. You don't spam every goddamned subforum on XDA with this nonsense. It was a PM. PRIVATE message. Not public. For private discussion. Not in every frigging subforum for some misguided reason you feel like posting in. Nobody wants to sift through this garbage. And you're certainly not ingratiating yourself with the moderation staff by doing this.


----------



## passion4tech (Feb 2, 2016)

renaltosonylevi said:


> Possibly because you have given very little information about your requirements for the replacement.
> What country are you in?
> Paying cash or plan?
> Phone network requirements?
> ...

Click to collapse



renaltosonylevi please respond to my question, its a real quick question, what new phone do you recommend that has 1080p 60fps video recording?  I an



1. I live in the USA, New Jersey.

2. Paying Cash.

3. T-Mobile

4. I want my new phone to be significantly faster and more powerful than HTC One M8 Snapdragon 801.

5. A 5 inch to 5.5 inch screen.

6. Yes support of custom roms. I like to root.

7. Yes I care about aesthetics. I like good build quality, look, and feel of a phone.

8. No more than $500.

BTW, I don't want an apple iphone. I want an android phone.


----------



## B4TT3RY4C1D (Feb 3, 2016)

If you are on a budget, the blue pure xl is the best for $350 sporting a wide 6" 2k display, 24mp camera with 4k video recording and a fingerprint sensor


----------



## manicalchemist (Feb 3, 2016)

Greetings...I decided to wander here because I'm in need of some guidance.
I am finally thinking about upgrading my Note II (long story as to why I still have it...lets say, the things a mother does for her kid).
It has been a sturdy work horse of a phone, an I've kept it relatively undamaged. I just need to get something a little more updated. The problem is, I have no idea what to choose. I do, however, know that my phone standards are high, and maybe a little too picky.
What I am looking for:
AT&T US phone
Android OS
Fast-ish Processor speed
Good amount of RAM
Easy to root
Great Battery life
Removable Battery (for  rooting, Expandable battery, and/or water mishaps *knock on wood*)
SD mini card access (64GB or more)
Easy to find protective case.

If anyone could point me in the right direction, I'd greatly appreciate it. 
Please respond with: Name of phone and a list of pros and cons for said phone.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Feb 3, 2016)

manicalchemist said:


> Greetings...I decided to wander here because I'm in need of some guidance.
> I am finally thinking about upgrading my Note II (long story as to why I still have it...lets say, the things a mother does for her kid).
> It has been a sturdy work horse of a phone, an I've kept it relatively undamaged. I just need to get something a little more updated. The problem is, I have no idea what to choose. I do, however, know that my phone standards are high, and maybe a little too picky.
> What I am looking for:
> ...

Click to collapse



lg g4 fits your need..


----------



## manicalchemist (Feb 3, 2016)

reyscott1968 said:


> lg g4 fits your need..

Click to collapse



Thank hun....I'll put it on the Possible list.
I like the specs on it so far, but reading the reviews, a lot of people were complaining about the battery life, over heating and sluggish performance....I'm wondering, since it's on AT&T site... if anyone has rooted their LG G4 and/or if that may have helped their issues.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Feb 3, 2016)

manicalchemist said:


> Thank hun....I'll put it on the Possible list.
> I like the specs on it so far, but reading the reviews, a lot of people were complaining about the battery life, over heating and sluggish performance....I'm wondering, since it's on AT&T site... if anyone has rooted their LG G4 and/or if that may have helped their issues.

Click to collapse



cant hardly agree with hon.. its almost an issue with most devices (unfortunately) but with proper modifications and app usage, u shud be good.. removable battery is always a good feature though

btw

here is a good reference for you regarding the battery life

Post/discuss your battery life!


----------



## manicalchemist (Feb 3, 2016)

reyscott1968 said:


> cant hardly agree with hon.. its almost an issue with most devices (unfortunately) but with proper modifications and app usage, u shud be good.. removable battery is always a good feature though

Click to collapse



I know, right? Having a removable battery has saved my backside on more than one occasion. It's a shame that the Note 5 has done away with both the removable battery AND the SD card, as I would have gone to that. I'll continue to look and listen and hopefully I'll be able to find exactly the right phone.
So far...the LG G4 is looking to be a good start.
Thanks for telling me


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Feb 3, 2016)

manicalchemist said:


> I know, right? Having a removable battery has saved my backside on more than one occasion. It's a shame that the Note 5 has done away with both the removable battery AND the SD card, as I would have gone to that. I'll continue to look and listen and hopefully I'll be able to find exactly the right phone.
> So far...the LG G4 is looking to be a good start.
> Thanks for telling me

Click to collapse



go with s7.. its almost coming..)


----------



## manicalchemist (Feb 3, 2016)

reyscott1968 said:


> go with s7.. its almost coming..)

Click to collapse



Who makes the s7? Samsung?
When does it come out and where can I find the specs for it?
*Edit*
I found something here (if it is the one you spoke of)
http://gizmodo.com/samsung-galaxy-s7-rumors-everything-we-think-we-know-1756393699
Sounds interesting but that'll be later this month (or March).


----------



## passion4tech (Feb 3, 2016)

Why are you guys ignoring me again?


----------



## Can70 (Feb 3, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## bublz654 (Feb 3, 2016)

passion4tech said:


> Why are you guys ignoring me again?

Click to collapse



Seriously just shut up please, stop spamming the thread saying that you're being ignored. Just wait till someone replies.


----------



## passion4tech (Feb 3, 2016)

renaltosonylevi said:


> Possibly because you have given very little information about your requirements for the replacement.
> What country are you in?
> Paying cash or plan?
> Phone network requirements?
> ...

Click to collapse





bublz654 said:


> Seriously just shut up please, stop spamming the thread saying that you're being ignored. Just wait till someone replies.

Click to collapse



Don't tell me to shut up.!! Don't tick me off. You really must be trying to tick me off.  It's true everybody is ignoring me and it bothers me. I just want frickin help on buying a new smartphone for God's sake


----------



## smk.mosharraf (Feb 3, 2016)

What about LG g3?  Anyone


----------



## manicalchemist (Feb 3, 2016)

passion4tech said:


> renaltosonylevi please respond to my question, its a real quick question, what new phone do you recommend that has 1080p 60fps video recording?  I an
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey...I'm new here but I'll take a stab at your question if you like.
I too am looking for a new phone. I even modeled my question and list after yours. Though I've never used the HTC One...I'm coming from the Note II... so far, the only phone that has matched my needs is the LG G4. I'm keeping that as an option until other ideas are presented. 
how the new LG G4 stacks up.

Display Type: IPS Quantum Display
Size: 5.5 inches
Resolution: 2560 x 1440 (Quad HD), 538 ppi
Platform OS: Android OS, v5.1 (Lollipop)
Chipset: Qualcomm® Snapdragon™ 808 processor with X10 LTECPU1.8GHz 64-bit Hexa-CoreGPUAdreno 418
Memory Card slot: Supports up to 2TB microSD card 2
Internal: 32 GB (available user memory will be less), 3 GB RAM

I snagged the above information from the LG site....they offer this phone at T-mobil, among others (I'm on AT&T)
Hope this helps....I know buying a new phone is a pain in the arse. I've already started looking for ROMS, microSD cards and Extended batteries...you know...just in case I do end up getting one.

---------- Post added at 04:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:54 PM ----------




smk.mosharraf said:


> What about LG g3?  Anyone

Click to collapse



What phone are you using right now? Depending on your carrier...you should be able to compare the stats of your old phone and your new phone.
Here is a link to the LG G3 (from the LG site)...you can take a look and see if it has the features you're looking for 
http://www.lg.com/us/mobile-phones/g3

Don't mind me...I'm just stalking this forum till I get other ideas/suggestions...lol


----------



## goingpostalsoap (Feb 4, 2016)

I've got a Samsung Galaxy S 5 active,  any ideas where to check for a good rom ?


----------



## Markeee (Feb 4, 2016)

Markeee said:


> Over the weekend someone smashed the window on my car and stole my almost new Sprint Nexus 6
> The Sprint Asurion Total Care is telling me the Nexus 6 not available and giving me the option to get compatible phone instead the girl I spoke with on the phone is offered me just off the top of her head a Notes 4 or 5 HTC-M9 Galaxy 6 then went on and said I could get me almost any phone as long as its compatible what ever that means ?
> The whole conversation kind of caught me off guard I'm not really sure which phone to go with ?
> There is a $200 deductible on any phone I get from them or I could just get another Nexus 6 online $279 online ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Just bumping this up still looking for any advice or suggestions


----------



## manicalchemist (Feb 4, 2016)

goingpostalsoap said:


> I've got a Samsung Galaxy S 5 active,  any ideas where to check for a good rom ?

Click to collapse



Who's your carrier?
They have various different ROM forums for each of the different carriers.


----------



## goingpostalsoap (Feb 4, 2016)

manicalchemist said:


> Who's your carrier?
> They have various different ROM forums for each of the different carriers.

Click to collapse



Att it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## manicalchemist (Feb 4, 2016)

goingpostalsoap said:


> Att it would be greatly appreciated

Click to collapse



Here is developed ROMS: http://forum.xda-developers.com/att-galaxy-s5/development 
and here are more Stock-like ROMS: http://forum.xda-developers.com/att-galaxy-s5/orig-development
-Edit-
*these are for S5, but maybe they'll work for Active*
-Edit-
May want to read this thread, as I do not have an S5 and i'd feel crappy leading you into unknown territory: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2784217
Hope you find something you like, and happy flashing!


----------



## goingpostalsoap (Feb 4, 2016)

Those key restore points tho right?


----------



## proudtobepinoy (Feb 4, 2016)

*Tablet with Built in stylus and front facing speakers?*

Like the old Shield tablet and Tegra Note 7...too bad Nvidia did away with the built in stylus on the Shield K1


----------



## Billbogz9x8 (Feb 4, 2016)

*Changing company's Att to Verizon*

Right now i have a lg g3 root & romed and my family is going
To Verizon and saddly im also going so i was wondering
What would be a good new phone that i could root and
Maybe rom
Thanks


----------



## passion4tech (Feb 4, 2016)

manicalchemist said:


> Hey...I'm new here but I'll take a stab at your question if you like.
> I too am looking for a new phone. I even modeled my question and list after yours. Though I've never used the HTC One...I'm coming from the Note II... so far, the only phone that has matched my needs is the LG G4. I'm keeping that as an option until other ideas are presented.
> how the new LG G4 stacks up.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello manicalchemist thank you for helping me buy a new smartphone. Come over to my new thread.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/upgrading-htc-one-m8-smartphone-buy-t3307438


----------



## lu99ke (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*



Lex_Michdeandroid said:


> Quick question here; my buddy has been using a Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 7.0 for the last three years and has the strange idea I'm responsible for the maintenance on his electronics. So I replaced his screen a few times and kept bloatware to a minimum by using custom roms, but the time has come to get him a new one, because this one has really been used pretty hard. The guy is running a pretty busy woodshop and those guys don't have the same hands as us ICT specialized people...
> 
> So what are the requirements? *Easy and cheap to replace screen!* Because I am the guy who will be replacing it when he drops it. And there's no IF here, just WHEN.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Look for factory refurbished nexus 7 2013....sounds old but still kicks along beautifully on stock and we'll supported in CM world.  

Screen outdoes most current 7-8 inch devices... 

Pretty hardy too...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## manicalchemist (Feb 4, 2016)

Billbogz9x8 said:


> Right now i have a lg g3 root & romed and my family is going
> To Verizon and saddly im also going so i was wondering
> What would be a good new phone that i could root and
> Maybe rom
> Thanks

Click to collapse



If you like your LG G3, you could always see if there's a way to unlock you phone (either yourself, or see if Verizon can do it)...but if not, you could always get the G4 (on the LG site, they're supposed to be available by all carriers). I saw a member, @smk.mosharraf asking about the LG G3, perhaps you could sell him your old phone when you get a new one? Not sure how that works, but it's an idea.


----------



## gorilla p (Feb 5, 2016)

lu99ke said:


> Look for factory refurbished nexus 7 2013....sounds old but still kicks along beautifully on stock and we'll supported in CM world.
> 
> Screen outdoes most current 7-8 inch devices...
> 
> Pretty hardy too...

Click to collapse



They have new Nexus 7 on Groupon for $119.
Just keep in mind it will require TWRP for MultiROM recovery instead of standard TWRP (until next TWRP update for it) due to the new eMMC chip being used in the latest batches.

---------- Post added at 01:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 AM ----------




manicalchemist said:


> If you like your LG G3, you could always see if there's a way to unlock you phone (either yourself, or see if Verizon can do it)...but if not, you could always get the G4 (on the LG site, they're supposed to be available by all carriers). I saw a member, @smk.mosharraf asking about the LG G3, perhaps you could sell him your old phone when you get a new one? Not sure how that works, but it's an idea.

Click to collapse



Verizon often won't let users bring devices over. While an educated and experienced opinion, this is just an opinion... They really are a horrible and overpriced company that is only a good option for a very small niche group who either have no other option in their area or require decent data speeds while traveling a lot to remote areas (even then, I'd try AT&T first).
If you have to use Verizon, you might as well take advantage of one of their few benefits and get the Droid Turbo 2. That is a very nice phone.


----------



## Ab0v3th3r1m718 (Feb 5, 2016)

Moto X Pure Edition

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## alucke (Feb 6, 2016)

*Nexus 6p or Lumia 950 XL*

I finally got my tax return yesterday.  I am still trying to decide between a nexus 6p or a Lumia 950 XL..  I like the nexuses cause they are easy to root, but the layout and design of Android is getting old to me.  The new Lumia 950 xl is a windows 10 mobile phone, which is new and interesting to me.  but I have read lots of good and bad reviews about the lumia.  Should I stick to what I know, which is android, or should I take the plunge into the windows phone?

Adrian


----------



## Planterz (Feb 7, 2016)

alucke said:


> I finally got my tax return yesterday.  I am still trying to decide between a nexus 6p or a Lumia 950 XL..  I like the nexuses cause they are easy to root, but the layout and design of Android is getting old to me.  The new Lumia 950 xl is a windows 10 mobile phone, which is new and interesting to me.  but I have read lots of good and bad reviews about the lumia.  Should I stick to what I know, which is android, or should I take the plunge into the windows phone?
> 
> Adrian

Click to collapse



You can pick up various lower-end Lumia phones for crazy cheap. If you want to play around with a different OS, I'd suggest finding a 640 or similar for a few bucks to toy with, rather than going all-out with an expensive flagship your first time out. If you don't like it, you can sell it with minimal loss, or keep it around as a back-up device. I've been thinking of doing the same myself.

FWIW, if you're "bored" with Android's design/layout, you're barely scratching the surface. With custom launchers, icon packs, and themes, there's almost no limits on what you can do with its UI and visuals, including making it look like Windows Phone or iOS.




EDIT: 2000th post!


----------



## Nitro1max1 (Feb 7, 2016)

alucke said:


> I finally got my tax return yesterday.  I am still trying to decide between a nexus 6p or a Lumia 950 XL..  I like the nexuses cause they are easy to root, but the layout and design of Android is getting old to me.  The new Lumia 950 xl is a windows 10 mobile phone, which is new and interesting to me.  but I have read lots of good and bad reviews about the lumia.  Should I stick to what I know, which is android, or should I take the plunge into the windows phone?
> 
> Adrian

Click to collapse



Don't go with Windows, a big mistake especially if you spend that much money on a phone that's useless. There's NO apps on the store, like nothing from Google, Snapchat isn't on there, hardly any games are available, there's not even an official Instagram app(its still in beta) I bought a Lumia 635 but went straight back to andoird in less than 2 months because of the lack of apps. The live tiles are pretty cool but that's about it. It's neat and easy to use, but not much customization. Go with the nexus 6p, I actually have a nexus 6 right now and I love it. So many custom roms available and its fast, plus stock Android is awesome.


----------



## vardhan21 (Feb 8, 2016)

hi ....best phone  under 15k snapdragon chipset ,root,custom rom support,developers for device.....suggestion plz


----------



## holywhitebread (Feb 9, 2016)

Currently have an iPhone 6S Plus and wanting to come back to an Android device. I had a T-Mobile Note 4 up until the 6S Plus was released. Jailbreak seems like it's not gonna happen anytime soon and I have the flash itch haha. What phone is worth switching to or waiting for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Markeee (Feb 9, 2016)

Note 4 vs Nexus 6 which would you get which should I get ?


----------



## lu99ke (Feb 9, 2016)

holywhitebread said:


> Currently have an iPhone 6S Plus and wanting to come back to an Android device. I had a T-Mobile Note 4 up until the 6S Plus was released. Jailbreak seems like it's not gonna happen anytime soon and I have the flash itch haha. What phone is worth switching to or waiting for?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If you were happy with Note 4...go the Note 5....


----------



## holywhitebread (Feb 9, 2016)

lu99ke said:


> If you were happy with Note 4...go the Note 5....

Click to collapse




I prefer to have an SD option.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lu99ke (Feb 9, 2016)

Markeee said:


> Note 4 vs Nexus 6 which would you get which should I get ?

Click to collapse



Two very different devices in a lot of ways... 

Nexus 6.... Pure android... Software up dates... 

Note 4.... Camera,  sd card, productivity tools... 

My choice would be a Note 4 and put cyanogenmod on it!!

---------- Post added at 04:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 AM ----------




holywhitebread said:


> I prefer to have an SD option.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



MOTO x pure...  With wood back..


----------



## Markeee (Feb 9, 2016)

Someone smashed the window out in my car  stole my like new Sprint Nexus 6 Sprint Total care don't have the Nexus in stock and wants to send me the Note 4 instead 
Actually Asurion insurance is being pretty flexible about it offering to send me almost any compatible phone
What other phones would be a good choice ?


----------



## Bar-abbas (Feb 9, 2016)

*Verizon Hates Me...*

So... I finally caved, and decided to replace my beloved Samsung Galaxy Nexus running CNA 3.8 ROM in December. 

 I still remember, however, that it took three DAYS (literally!) to get that phone rooted & install the custom ROM that I wanted some three or four years ago, so I did my homework this time. Well, at least I thought I did... (I have also installed a CM ROM on a Samsung 10.1 Tablet).

But Verizon Hates Me. I chose a Samsung (I like their products) Galaxy S5 because there were many CyanogenMod ROMS available for it... Hey, how hard could it be?!?

 Many of you know the answer to that question... The first S5 I bought had already received a Verizon OTA 'Update' which completely disallowed any kind of rooting. OK, Lesson Learned, right? Back to eBay & I buy ANOTHER S5 (vzwlte) that was ALREADY rooted (TowelRoot/SafeStrap), and after my initial attempts to make the *bleeping* thing usable, I am THIS _||_ CLOSE to settling because while it does have root (meaning that I can live with it), I still completely cannot install a ROM... 'Latest roadblock is that I tried to restore SMS through Titanium Backup Pro, and now I can't get any SMS app to work, however that's not my question. (I can wipe it again and get back to 'Usable', but I still want the options available with a custom ROM...)

 So... All that setup to ask my Question: What phone should I buy that is similar to the Samsung S5, will support VERIZON network, and allow me to root & install a custom ROM (preferably CM, but only because I'm familiar with that one)...? I think 5" is best for my needs, I don't care much between a 'good' and a 'GREAT' camera... I just want a reliable 5" phone that I can root, install a nice, stable, clean ROM on, and then add an ad-blocker!

 Please, any suggestions?


----------



## Planterz (Feb 9, 2016)

Bar-abbas said:


> So... All that setup to ask my Question: What phone should I buy that is similar to the Samsung S5, will support VERIZON network, and allow me to root & install a custom ROM (preferably CM, but only because I'm familiar with that one)...? I think 5" is best for my needs, I don't care much between a 'good' and a 'GREAT' camera... I just want a reliable 5" phone that I can root, install a nice, stable, clean ROM on, and then add an ad-blocker!
> 
> Please, any suggestions?

Click to collapse



Moto X 2014, Nexus 5X, LG G3. The first 2 are 5.2" devices, but close enough in size to 5" devices as to not matter. The G3 has a 5.5", but it's only barely larger than those others, plus it has the benefit of removable battery, 32GB base storage and microSD slot.


----------



## Trollu24-7 (Feb 9, 2016)

*im lookin for a phone*

i have a budget of 350$
i am looking for phones with these values
GREAT CAMERA >10mp
at least 1gb ram
CUSTOM ROMS/good development (especially cyanogenmod 13) official or unofficial
good cpu
and it must match tmobile's bands which are given here: https://support.t-mobile.com/docs/DOC-4988 
thanks in advance


----------



## Trollu24-7 (Feb 10, 2016)

*whats better*

oneplus 2 vs xperia c5 ultra dual


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 10, 2016)

Trollu24-7 said:


> oneplus 2 vs xperia c5 ultra dual

Click to collapse


here is my post about op2
Op2 has more dev support a way better CPU and GPU also a 13 mp camera with ois+ laser auto focus and raw + manual camera support , 4gb ram 64gb storage.
So if you are going to root+flash boeffla kernel then op2 is the best phone in this price range (upto s6 and g4 hands down) other wise its up to you.
The only minus side is that the speaker is average at its best but well its still equal to what other phones offer in this price range.


----------



## Planterz (Feb 10, 2016)

Trollu24-7 said:


> i have a budget of 350$
> i am looking for phones with these values
> GREAT CAMERA >10mp
> at least 1gb ram
> ...

Click to collapse



Being in Philly, you'll want to get a newer device that has support for band 12 which is available there and surrounding areas. Of course, older phones will still work on bands 4 and 2, but since your area has band 12, why not take advantage? $350 can get you a pretty dang good phone too. Here's a list that fits your requirements:

Asus Zenfone 2 (there's a few different variants, so make sure you get the right/compatible one)
Nexus 6 (32GB version from Amazon, 64gb for $300 on occasional sale)
Nexus 5X (current sale pricing, might go back up).
Moto X 2014
OnePlus 2 64gb
Samsung Note 4 (used)
HTC One M9 (used)
Sony Xperia Z3/Z3 Compact (used)
Moto X Pure Edition (used)

Hard to say which is "best" for you without knowing other preferences, such as size, storage (including microSD slot), battery, etc.


----------



## sac02 (Feb 10, 2016)

I have a Galaxy S4 that I've been holding onto because it has been reliable, and it has what I currently need in a smartphone:
1. removable battery
2. expandable storage (SD card)
3. rootable

Lately I've been considering a new phone, but many new phones do not seem to have the above items.

Is there any new phone on the market that has these items?

If not, what would be the newest / most recently made phone on the used market that meets those criteria?

I'm with AT&T, btw. I could potentially switch carriers for the right phone.

Thanks!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Planterz (Feb 10, 2016)

sac02 said:


> I have a Galaxy S4 that I've been holding onto because it has been reliable, and it has what I currently need in a smartphone:
> 1. removable battery
> 2. expandable storage (SD card)
> 3. rootable
> ...

Click to collapse



The newest phone that meets those requirements would be a T-Mobile Note 4. An unlocked one will work on all AT&T's LTE bands, and is rootable/bootloader unlocked unlike AT&T's Note 4. Your choice on whether or not to switch. If you don't want something quite that big, the closest would be an LG G3 or Galaxy S5. The S5 probably isn't enough of an upgrade (again, you'd want the T-Mobile version), and the G3 isn't much bigger than the S5 (and smaller than the Note 4). If you can live without the replaceable battery, check out the OnePlus One, OP2, or the latest from Motorola. The batteries on these are sealed, but aren't impossible for someone to replace on their own a couple years down the road, unlike iPhones, HTCs, and the newest Samsungs.


----------



## Awesomejay8 (Feb 10, 2016)

*The LG K7 or the alcatel fierce XL*

Ok so I have the alcatel one touch fierce XL which is almost like the stylo which is cool but when clicking on google music system UI stops n I havent messed with the setting.So now I can get the LG k7 but it reminds me of the leon alot which I didnt.like n im a huge LG fan...but  which one is overall the better one


----------



## Planterz (Feb 10, 2016)

Awesomejay8 said:


> Ok so I have the alcatel one touch fierce XL which is almost like the stylo which is cool but when clicking on google music system UI stops n I havent messed with the setting.So now I can get the LG k7 but it reminds me of the leon alot which I didnt.like n im a huge LG fan...but  which one is overall the better one

Click to collapse



Quit buying crap phones and get an S4/S5 or G3 or something. Wasting $100 a time on a hunk of junk 2 or 3 times is foolish when you can spend the same on a single device that's many times better.


----------



## Awesomejay8 (Feb 10, 2016)

Planterz said:


> Quit buying crap phones and get an S4/S5 or G3 or something. Wasting $100 a time on a hunk of junk 2 or 3 times is foolish when you can spend the same on a single device that's many times better.

Click to collapse



That wasnt an option now was it n screw galaxy anyways but I already picked bye


----------



## Planterz (Feb 10, 2016)

Awesomejay8 said:


> That wasnt an option now was it n screw galaxy anyways but I already picked bye

Click to collapse



What? I don't speak gibberish.

Bye.


----------



## marahlad (Feb 10, 2016)

Please help me. I want to buy a new phone, but not really sure which one to pick. My favorite is Huawei Mate 8. But I find that phones with Kirin cannot be modded (custom rom), that is bad news for me :/ I am also thinking about OnePlus 2, LETV LE MAX and Elephone Vowney High. I am looking for the highest performance. Advise me which one of theese or add another  thanks


----------



## Planterz (Feb 11, 2016)

marahlad said:


> Please help me. I want to buy a new phone, but not really sure which one to pick. My favorite is Huawei Mate 8. But I find that phones with Kirin cannot be modded (custom rom), that is bad news for me :/ I am also thinking about OnePlus 2, LETV LE MAX and Elephone Vowney High. I am looking for the highest performance. Advise me which one of theese or add another  thanks

Click to collapse



Ask again in  a couple weeks after the Mobile World Congress, when all the manufacturers announce all their new stuff.


----------



## Aman_Arora (Feb 11, 2016)

I wish to pursue Android development as my career and will be joing college this September, can you suggest some good phones which are not very costly, but good for development purposes. Something of the range 30000 INR.

Thanks.
It would be nice if you reply to this post, so that I can receive an email and chack back your answer XD


----------



## tahsin95 (Feb 11, 2016)

*Tab S2 vs Nexus 9*

Hey everyone, for the past couple of days I've been searching around and comparing these two tablets to find out their differences due to the fact that I've been offered a tab s2 in exchange for my nexus 9; I'm not sure whether it is a good idea to exchange them or not as both have their advantages and flaws with nexus 9 processor being significantly better. So I'd like to hear from the experts and variety of opinions in whether I should make this decision or not.

Thanks, 

For information I used the nexus 9 for pretty much everything from videos to gaming and of course for reading pdfs and other documents etc. My only problem with it is the lack of space as I bought 16gb version. 
As for tab s2, it's benchmark is awful with the nexus 9 having a significant lead but I'm loving the larger display, more storage and better screen. So I'm not sure if I should or not   someone please shed me some light Dx 
I have been always a nexus owner, owning the previous nexus 7, it's my first time switching to samsung and I don't know much about it. 

Thanks again, and sorry if it's too long.


----------



## jump454 (Feb 12, 2016)

I'll try not make this a long drawn out post. I'm not even sure this is the correct forum but feel free to move if you feel a different one will be more helpful. I'm basically looking for the phone with the largest battery or best battery life that also actually is able to run cyanogenmod or I'd really prefer vanilla android.
I currently have an s6 and i hate it mostly the battery life cause it sucks. but it also has very limited development because of the exynos processor and knox. my lease is up in April and plan to leave sprint to go back to att or mvno that uses their towers.
I really like the s6 active because of the bigger battery, but its still an exynos processor and also has knox so ill run into the same problem. i don't mind touchwiz but i just feel it lags the phone very badly even debloated on my current s6. i was also thinking maybe a blu studio energy 2 but i cant seem to find any roms for it. i did find a root thread on it so that's at least a start. how are the mediatek processor compared to a snapdragon of similar speed? im not a power user by any means but i like hill climb racing and my nephew likes goat simulator. how would they act on a mediatek? ive also heard about the oukitel k10000 but that thing is huge and doubt there will be any development for it.
So i guess I'm looking for suggestions of what you guys recommend for my wants. thanks guys. love this place and i would be lost with out it.


----------



## TULOA (Feb 13, 2016)

Do we know of any devices without eFuses or anything like that which are rootable and usually have custom roms?

I didnt realise before I got the s6 that samsung has decided to be such a pain. (Alot has apparently changed with them since my S2...   )
So I would like to know what the next best phone type would be to go with...

As I understand it so far the following are basically really locked down:
-Samsung
-Motorola

Anyone got ideas?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2016)

Hey guys I need a phone with the following

An unlockable/Unlocked Bootloader
Easily Rootable(Most phones are)
Android 4.4.4 Kitkat or lower(I dont want lolipop or any of that junk)
A battery that lasts
Powerful CPU
A powerful chipset (so I can use peel and dectect imsi catchers)
2GB+ RAM
A clamshell body(HTC One, Huawei Nexus 6P,etc)

Any help?


----------



## ibCurlyFry (Feb 13, 2016)

Hello all! Please help me find a phone that fits my needs. Here's the full list. 

Need:
Similar to nexus
Available through at&t
Easily unlocked bootloader
Easily rootable
Large development community
On screen nav buttons
Android lollipop or higher
Available now

Want:
Shatterproof screen
Waterproof
Removable battery 
Removable sd
Fast processor

Thanks everybody!


----------



## bublz654 (Feb 13, 2016)

ibCurlyFry said:


> Hello all! Please help me find a phone that fits my needs. Here's the full list.
> 
> Need:
> Similar to nexus
> ...

Click to collapse



Well the best you are going to get is the Moto x force but that doesn't have a removable battery (you are going to have to make a compromise if you wanted a shatter proof screen) also im not sure if it's on at&t your going to have to look for yourself ( I live in Ireland)


----------



## nemir91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Hello guys,  which phone to buy, huawei mate 8 or meizu pro 5, I will like to know which has a better screen? Thx

Inviato dal mio HTC One utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## lRaziel1 (Feb 14, 2016)

*wich one?*

Moto X or Xperia SP?


----------



## Markeee (Feb 14, 2016)

Hard to find the perfect phone I'm happy with my Nexus 6


----------



## lu99ke (Feb 14, 2016)

I have a tab S2... Trust me, performance will not an issue...

Your biggest decision is touchwiz vs stock. Answer than question and you will have your answer. 



Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 10:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 AM ----------

When you find this holy grail of devices... Let us all know!!! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 10:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 AM ----------

Is this even a question??? 

Moto x all the way

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Adam_PS (Feb 14, 2016)

*Business-oriented phone that's reasonably open to rooting*

Suggestions very welcome for a business-oriented phone that's reasonably open to rooting.

UK, SIM free, around £300
Display around 5 inch (5.5 too big I think) with reasonable daylight visibility
Battery life fairly important
Mostly used for email, web, document viewing, sometimes large pages
Moderate spec idiot-proof camera sufficient
Video only for technical howto, no movies no games
Root for some apps including Xposed, and maybe flash a ROM once, some community for support
Hope to keep it for 4 years!

Considering so far with my assessment from reading reviews:

Galaxy S6: highly regarded in many ways.  Expensive, no SD, battery OK rather than great.  Root bit dubious with KNOX and some proprietary drivers.
Xperia Z3: enough for me without paying for Z5?  Good battery.  Not looked at root yet.
Nexus 5X: easy for root, but seems over-priced in UK especially for >16GB storage yet no SD.  Battery not so good.

Please suggest new phones, or put me right on my assessment above.


----------



## dzesiu2002 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hello. Soon i must decide which new phone to choose (will be edited) or (will be edited). I need advice which one is better for demanding games also i want smooth gameplay. Thanks.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## lRaziel1 (Feb 14, 2016)

lu99ke said:


> I have a tab S2... Trust me, performance will not an issue...
> 
> Your biggest decision is touchwiz vs stock. Answer than question and you will have your answer.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



well actually i was talkin about Moto X 1st gen, i asked bc it isnt that different than a Xperia SP

i just want a good battery, good screen and a good performance.


----------



## Planterz (Feb 15, 2016)

lRaziel1 said:


> Moto X or Xperia SP?

Click to collapse



Moto X will be the superior device. Amoled vs TFT screen means it'll be prettier and more vibrant. The Motorola X8 processor uses the same 1.7GHz dual core S4 Pro, but the natural language and contextual computing processors it adds means it'll be the better performer. Plus it has 2GB RAM vs 1GB, which is huge.


----------



## dzesiu2002 (Feb 15, 2016)

dzesiu2002 said:


> Hello. Soon i must decide which new phone to choose (will be edited) or (will be edited). I need advice which one is better for demanding games also i want smooth gameplay. Thanks.

Click to collapse



bump!


----------



## lu99ke (Feb 15, 2016)

lRaziel1 said:


> well actually i was talkin about Moto X 1st gen, i asked bc it isnt that different than a Xperia SP
> 
> i just want a good battery, good screen and a good performance.

Click to collapse



Yep so was I...  MOTO x all the way...  And I use an xperia z3!!!

---------- Post added at 09:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 AM ----------




Adam_PS said:


> Suggestions very welcome for a business-oriented phone that's reasonably open to rooting.
> 
> UK, SIM free, around £300
> Display around 5 inch (5.5 too big I think) with reasonable daylight visibility
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a Z3.... Great phone...  Fairly easy to root once you figure it out...  And you won't lose warranty...  (though flashing a custom ROM will....  But is recoverable if you back up the TS partition before) ... Only let down is camera...  Its much better on paper than in reality.  

Battery on stock great.


----------



## tahsin95 (Feb 15, 2016)

lu99ke said:


> I have a tab S2... Trust me, performance will not an issue...
> 
> Your biggest decision is touchwiz vs stock. Answer than question and you will have your answer.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I made the decision and swapped. Only regret I have is the fact that the nexus 9 gets OTA update earlier before any other device, and stock is better than touchwiz and the junk that comes preinstalled with Samsung


----------



## Aman_Arora (Feb 15, 2016)

Aman_Arora said:


> I wish to pursue Android development as my career and will be joing college this September, can you suggest some good phones which are not very costly, but good for development purposes. Something of the range 30000 INR.
> 
> Thanks.
> It would be nice if you reply to this post, so that I can receive an email and chack back your answer XD

Click to collapse



Bump


----------



## TULOA (Feb 15, 2016)

TULOA said:


> Do we know of any devices without eFuses or anything like that which are rootable and usually have custom roms?
> 
> I didnt realise before I got the s6 that samsung has decided to be such a pain. (Alot has apparently changed with them since my S2...   )
> So I would like to know what the next best phone type would be to go with...
> ...

Click to collapse



Still looking anyone know a manufacturer not in bed with hard bricking a phone or making it impossible for custom roms.

I could care less about losing warranty status as I would only be doing this after warranty anywway but I like to be able to keep up to date with android after support is ended like on my S2.

Anyone have any ideas or do I misunderstand this Knox thing with samsung?


----------



## lRaziel1 (Feb 15, 2016)

Planterz said:


> Moto X will be the superior device. Amoled vs TFT screen means it'll be prettier and more vibrant. The Motorola X8 processor uses the same 1.7GHz dual core S4 Pro, but the natural language and contextual computing processors it adds means it'll be the better performer. Plus it has 2GB RAM vs 1GB, which is huge.

Click to collapse



thanks kind guy. PS. You'll choose a Moto X 1 over a Moto G 2??

i like big screens but idk if that  0.3 " worth it, and just that cuz i assume that moto x has a better performance, camera and battery life.


----------



## Planterz (Feb 16, 2016)

lRaziel1 said:


> thanks kind guy. PS. You'll choose a Moto X 1 over a Moto G 2??
> 
> i like big screens but idk if that  0.3 " worth it, and just that cuz i assume that moto x has a better performance, camera and battery life.

Click to collapse



The Moto X 2013 has mediocre battery life at best. If you want a bigger screen, and a better phone in all areas for about the same cost, an LG G2 is the best choice.


----------



## ProudRed (Feb 16, 2016)

Looking to buy a new device - My budget is around 15k. (INR - Indian Currency)

Requirements : Good Battery live with unrestricted app usage That goes atleast 24 hours without charging.

Developer support ( If not now atleast in near future)

Decent camera ( with noise free pictures).

External Storage support.

Any sort of suggestion is welcome.


----------



## Addicted2xda (Feb 16, 2016)

Is M8 Eye worth 24K? I was earlier using HTC devices,  but stopped using them after their decent phone's cost went through the roof.  Or is Moto X Play better?


----------



## lu99ke (Feb 16, 2016)

TULOA said:


> Still looking anyone know a manufacturer not in bed with hard bricking a phone or making it impossible for custom roms.
> 
> I could care less about losing warranty status as I would only be doing this after warranty anywway but I like to be able to keep up to date with android after support is ended like on my S2.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas or do I misunderstand this Knox thing with samsung?

Click to collapse



Tripping Knox does not brick your phone... It does disable some Samsung security measures and voids warranty but that's it...  Here is some info.. 

http://androidfact.com/about-samsungs-knox-counter/

Pretty much all manufacturers will void warranty when you unlock your bootloader (and some will lose proprietary features and DRM like Sony screen enhancing and play station link) but basically none of them will specifically brick your device.  

Be aware however,  that rooting,  unlocking bootloaders and flashing roms does carry inherent risk that you could brick your device by doing it incorrectly....  But it is not a manufacturer design.


----------



## TULOA (Feb 16, 2016)

Ok thats fine nothing that knox powers does anything for me yet and we may find a solution in the future.

And yea I was aware of the small bricking chance while flashing.

I just figured there was a better phone to buy that wasnt as hard or didnt have this protection crap on it lol.


----------



## ProudRed (Feb 17, 2016)

ProudRed said:


> Looking to buy a new device - My budget is around 15k. (INR - Indian Currency)
> 
> Requirements : Good Battery live with unrestricted app usage That goes atleast 24 hours without charging.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Anyone ?


----------



## lRaziel1 (Feb 17, 2016)

ProudRed said:


> Anyone ?

Click to collapse



Moto G 3, fits perfectly in wat you want.

---------- Post added at 05:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 PM ----------




Planterz said:


> The Moto X 2013 has mediocre battery life at best. If you want a bigger screen, and a better phone in all areas for about the same cost, an LG G2 is the best choice.

Click to collapse



I can buy a refurbished Moto X for about 145 USD, the cheapest LG G2 i found was around 200 USD. I can't spend that much,

And i can buy a Moto G 2 about the same price as the Moto X 1, so i was askin just for that phone. You think that Moto G2 has a better battery? Considering that both are kinda "crappy" phones i'll low my spectations. So i'll take the one that has the best battery. what do you think bro?


----------



## Akshayhackman (Feb 17, 2016)

TULOA said:


> Do we know of any devices without eFuses or anything like that which are rootable and usually have custom roms?
> 
> I didnt realise before I got the s6 that samsung has decided to be such a pain. (Alot has apparently changed with them since my S2...   )
> So I would like to know what the next best phone type would be to go with...
> ...

Click to collapse



Should be go with Motorola


----------



## Planterz (Feb 17, 2016)

lRaziel1 said:


> I can buy a refurbished Moto X for about 145 USD, the cheapest LG G2 i found was around 200 USD. I can't spend that much,
> 
> And i can buy a Moto G 2 about the same price as the Moto X 1, so i was askin just for that phone. You think that Moto G2 has a better battery? Considering that both are kinda "crappy" phones i'll low my spectations. So i'll take the one that has the best battery. what do you think bro?

Click to collapse



The Moto X is undoubtedly the higher performing device, but in terms of practicality, the Moto G might be the better choice with better battery life and microSD slot.


----------



## TULOA (Feb 17, 2016)

No motorola is crap and is too hard locked down. It will either be samsung and hope they find a way around knox or lg or nexus i havent decided.


----------



## lRaziel1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Planterz said:


> The Moto X is undoubtedly the higher performing device, but in terms of practicality, the Moto G might be the better choice with better battery life and microSD slot.

Click to collapse



i read that th moto x 1 has a ultra crappy battery life, so i found the LG Spirit around the same price and for me it seems to be pretty good. Maybe not as good performer as this moto x, but overall seems better 4 me. what do you think. Now im 100% sure. My next would be one of these 2 phones. You'll decide Mr. Wise Nut. Help plz


----------



## ProudRed (Feb 17, 2016)

lRaziel1 said:


> Moto G 3, fits perfectly in wat you want.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Moto G 3 has a good battery ?

When I mean good I mean atleast 24 hours without charging using 'apps'.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Planterz (Feb 17, 2016)

lRaziel1 said:


> i read that th moto x 1 has a ultra crappy battery life, so i found the LG Spirit around the same price and for me it seems to be pretty good. Maybe not as good performer as this moto x, but overall seems better 4 me. what do you think. Now im 100% sure. My next would be one of these 2 phones. You'll decide Mr. Wise Nut. Help plz

Click to collapse



Where is it that you live?


----------



## gorilla p (Feb 18, 2016)

Just an update on my purchase...

I've grown more fond of my Nexus 5X.
As development has picked up (support from most major ROMs and a couple major kernel devs) device performance and features have improved.

I really like the camera and a simple build.prop entry enables Electronic Image Stabilization for Google Camera.
The 1080p 5.2" screen is nice. Its not amazing, but nice.
With T-Mobile, I have Wi-Fi calling and 700 MHz LTE (Band12) support.

With efficient ROMs and customizable kernels, and an efficient Snapdragon 808 CPU,  battery life has been impressive since I can scale back clock speeds fairly significantly and still not have any lag or stutter. I typically get about 1-2 days battery with 6-7 hrs SOT
5GHz AC wireless and 5V/3A Quick Charging is nice.
Overall, for only $329, I think this device was a steal.


----------



## lRaziel1 (Feb 18, 2016)

Planterz said:


> Where is it that you live?

Click to collapse



Mexico, but as you can deduce you cant find products as cheap as in the USA, and i dont wanna buy in amazon or ebay cuz taxes fk you up the same. So thats what i can buy. Moto G2, Moto X1 or LG Spirit, i researched for 3 days and thats what i can get for my money. hel plz mr nut

---------- Post added at 03:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:48 PM ----------




ProudRed said:


> Moto G 3 has a good battery ?
> 
> When I mean good I mean atleast 24 hours without charging using 'apps'.

Click to collapse



there isnt a phone that last 24 hours with medium-heavy use. It can last that time with light use. Or buy a power bank.


----------



## ProudRed (Feb 18, 2016)

lRaziel1 said:


> Mexico, but as you can deduce you cant find products as cheap as in the USA, and i dont wanna buy in amazon or ebay cuz taxes fk you up the same. So thats what i can buy. Moto G2, Moto X1 or LG Spirit, i researched for 3 days and thats what i can get for my money. hel plz mr nut
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:48 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



4000-5000 mah batteries ?


----------



## KYLEROX (Feb 19, 2016)

galaxy note 4 or lg g4?


----------



## Planterz (Feb 19, 2016)

lRaziel1 said:


> Mexico, but as you can deduce you cant find products as cheap as in the USA, and i dont wanna buy in amazon or ebay cuz taxes fk you up the same. So thats what i can buy. Moto G2, Moto X1 or LG Spirit, i researched for 3 days and thats what i can get for my money. hel plz mr nut

Click to collapse



I'm not sure what more I can say that I already haven't. Moto X for performance, Moto G for battery life and practicality.


----------



## ProudRed (Feb 19, 2016)

Stuck between Vibe p1 and moto x play (16/32). Please have your say.. Especially who have checked out these phones. I use a lot of apps. Do not watch movies much.. Do listen to music though. 

Not a gamer at all. 

Sent from my XT1022 using Tapatalk


----------



## KYLEROX (Feb 19, 2016)

what is a better phone??????
lg g4 or galaxy note 4...which phone is better in terms of rooting and which phone has more custom roms?


----------



## fatgit (Feb 19, 2016)

I currently have a 32Gb Note 3 and my contract is ending (T-mobile UK), so I'm looking for a new phone, but with the influx of cheaper brands I'm struggling a bit 

I like my Note 3, but it does have major problems with the bluetooth crashing (have to toggle flight mode to get it working), which is a pain as I also have a Sony SW3, so want something that is at least as powerful as the Note 3, preferably has micro SD and removable battery (although not essential). I don't need the same size screen as I was using it instead of a tablet when I got it, but as I have fat fingers, I need a reasonably sized screen (wife has a Moto E which is definitely too small), and I'd prefer Marshmallow and decent wifi (NFC would be nice, but not essential).

Budget is around the £200-£250 mark.

I mainy use it for IRC, text, browsing, streaming/watching video, social media and as a hotspot.
Can anyone recommend any phones? (If there's anything within the budget)? Brand isn't important - performance/features are.



Thanks!


----------



## lRaziel1 (Feb 19, 2016)

Planterz said:


> I'm not sure what more I can say that I already haven't. Moto X for performance, Moto G for battery life and practicality.

Click to collapse



yes i know but i've been reading and the reviews says Moto X battery is ok, but hundreds of users claim that battery time is pathetic, around 2-4 hours. soo that makes me not want to buy it, how im supossed to know if the one i gonna buy isnt in the same situation, thanks btw


----------



## Planterz (Feb 19, 2016)

lRaziel1 said:


> yes i know but i've been reading and the reviews says Moto X battery is ok, but hundreds of users claim that battery time is pathetic, around 2-4 hours. soo that makes me not want to buy it, how im supossed to know if the one i gonna buy isnt in the same situation, thanks btw

Click to collapse



2-4 hours most likely means "screen-on time". Many use SOC as a benchmark for battery life. That's partially relevant, as the screen is typically the highest drainer of battery, but it's not the only factor. If you buy a Moto X (2013), your battery life will not be only a few hours. It all depends on your use. If you play a bunch of games, or check facebook every 10 minutes, or take a bunch of pictures, or watch a bunch of youtube videos, then yes, your battery will probably crap out before your day is through, and need a recharge at some point. The same will likely be true for the Moto G 2014 too. I've owned neither, but I've had my Nexus 4 for a while, and it's comparatively similar, and if I'm not on it all the time it'll last the day, but if I am I'll want to be near a charger.

If battery life is your foremost concern, I'd look at the original 2013 Moto G LTE, or one of those BLU/Gionee phones with bigass batteries.


----------



## lRaziel1 (Feb 20, 2016)

Planterz said:


> 2-4 hours most likely means "screen-on time". Many use SOC as a benchmark for battery life. That's partially relevant, as the screen is typically the highest drainer of battery, but it's not the only factor. If you buy a Moto X (2013), your battery life will not be only a few hours. It all depends on your use. If you play a bunch of games, or check facebook every 10 minutes, or take a bunch of pictures, or watch a bunch of youtube videos, then yes, your battery will probably crap out before your day is through, and need a recharge at some point. The same will likely be true for the Moto G 2014 too. I've owned neither, but I've had my Nexus 4 for a while, and it's comparatively similar, and if I'm not on it all the time it'll last the day, but if I am I'll want to be near a charger.
> 
> If battery life is your foremost concern, I'd look at the original 2013 Moto G LTE, or one of those BLU/Gionee phones with bigass batteries.

Click to collapse



yea i know , my bad bc i didnt explained it. I ment 2-4 h of screen time wich is pathetic for me. my moto e gives me 5 hours in wifi web browsing and watching youtube (100% to 15%) with mid bright and i dont expect less than that.

But i also know that even the X has a dedicated core to its touchless control, but for waht I've heard it drains the battery so bad and i cant find anything about if disabling that and the active display helps.

i considered that of the moto g lte, but i like bigger screens, so i wouldn't choose it, and idk, BLU doesn't have bad ass screens as the other ones.

im already missing my droid razr maxx xD


----------



## wutangkillabee (Feb 20, 2016)

Hey everyone... Been rocking the LG G2 & currently the G3 both on Verizon. I just purchased the Droid Turbo 2 mainly for the battery, camera & external SD option. I did a tiny bit of research on here b4 buying it "prob shoulda done more" 

I started rooting phones 4yrs back now on my LG G2 & been on a flashing frenzy ever since. Anyone kno if the Droid Turbo 2 can be rooted & has custom ROMs available? Or will be available in the future? Its an ABSOLUTE NECESSITY now 4 me & Verizon SERIOUSLY cut down its options of phones u can get thru their site. I would of purchased a Note 5 but it has no option 4 an external SDcard, same problem with the Galaxy 6.  Only other phones that really fell into my needs are LG v10 & the LG G4 or G5... But I don't want another LG & last option really was the m9... If anyone could answer my question about being able to root & flash custom ROMs now or in the near future it would be greatly appreciated

Sent from my LG-VS985 using Tapatalk


----------



## TeacherAlljoe (Feb 20, 2016)

Asus ZENFONE 2 ZE551ML is the best phone for gaming.


----------



## Planterz (Feb 20, 2016)

wutangkillabee said:


> Hey everyone... Been rocking the LG G2 & currently the G3 both on Verizon. I just purchased the Droid Turbo 2 mainly for the battery, camera & external SD option. I did a tiny bit of research on here b4 buying it "prob shoulda done more"
> 
> I started rooting phones 4yrs back now on my LG G2 & been on a flashing frenzy ever since. Anyone kno if the Droid Turbo 2 can be rooted & has custom ROMs available? Or will be available in the future? Its an ABSOLUTE NECESSITY now 4 me & Verizon SERIOUSLY cut down its options of phones u can get thru their site. I would of purchased a Note 5 but it has no option 4 an external SDcard, same problem with the Galaxy 6.  Only other phones that really fell into my needs are LG v10 & the LG G4 or G5... But I don't want another LG & last option really was the m9... If anyone could answer my question about being able to root & flash custom ROMs now or in the near future it would be greatly appreciated

Click to collapse



With Verizon and custom ROMs (and often even root) you're basically limited to older devices or the recent Nexuses and Moto X's. Of course, with these you might have to buy outright rather than on-contract, so that might be a problem for you. Unfortunately, that's just the situation some Verizon customers are in.


----------



## SeymourOmnis (Feb 20, 2016)

Hey guys new poster here. My carrier is Verizon and I am in the market for a new phone. I have never rooted a phone before but am interested in getting a phone that is easily rootable. I have read that Verizon is pretty strict about this, are there any phones you guys would recommend that are on Verizon and easy to root besides the Nexus (I can not afford to drop that kind of cash outright at the moment). I do not mind getting an older model if I have to. I was looking at the G3 but was unable to determine if that is rootable on verizon. Sorry about my lack of knowledge, but would appreciate any suggestions you guys have.


----------



## Planterz (Feb 20, 2016)

SeymourOmnis said:


> Hey guys new poster here. My carrier is Verizon and I am in the market for a new phone. I have never rooted a phone before but am interested in getting a phone that is easily rootable. I have read that Verizon is pretty strict about this, are there any phones you guys would recommend that are on Verizon and easy to root besides the Nexus (I can not afford to drop that kind of cash outright at the moment). I do not mind getting an older model if I have to. I was looking at the G3 but was unable to determine if that is rootable on verizon. Sorry about my lack of knowledge, but would appreciate any suggestions you guys have.

Click to collapse



Do you simply want something to play around and learn with, or will this be your primary device? If it's your primary device, the G3 is probably the best choice for you. Unlike many other Verizon phones, it's open to root, custom recovery, and custom ROMs. However, I cannot stress enough how important it is to educate yourself. It is VERY easy to to think you're more clever than you actually are and screw things up terribly (ask me how I know). Read, ask questions, read, read, watch some youtube tutorials, read, ask more questions, etc. Don't worry if the question is "noobish" (there's noob friendly Q&A threads for this), because we'd rather you not screw up your device than "pester" us with what might seem like dumb questions.

If you want something to play around with and learn, pick up a used or refurbed Moto X (2013) Developer edition, Galaxy S3, or LG G2 for cheap off of Swappa or eBay, read up about TWRP recovery and nandroid backups, and have fun trying things out with that before possibly screwing up a more expensive phone.


----------



## AngelsDebri (Feb 22, 2016)

Hey! Another Verizon customer here. Looking for something unlocked because I'm tired of being limited by my md7 galaxy s4. I'm comfortable with custom recovery and backups, as well as possibly bricking my phone. I'm open to checking out a larger device, though I'm hesitant to go full phablet with the nexus 6p. I looked into the 5x, but it sounds like it's getting held back with only 2gb of ram. Is there anything you'd suggest, or should I grab the 5x?


----------



## Dr Grato (Feb 22, 2016)

Guys, honor 5x is good or not phone for a budget phone? is it comparable to g3? or is there any phone better than 5x(budget phone)? under RM1000. the only important feature is micro sd card. no means it is bad phone. thanx.


----------



## alninek (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi to everyone,

i'm looking for a smartphone for a friend of mine

She is a newbie of android world
She needs a dual sim smartphone
She wants to spend max 250-300€ (euro)

I think to suggest HONOR 7

other suggestions?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## alucke (Feb 22, 2016)

*Nexus 6P*

Is the Nexus 6P a good phone?  I am thinking about buying one to upgrade from my nexus 6.  

Adrian


----------



## zelendel (Feb 22, 2016)

alucke said:


> Is the Nexus 6P a good phone?  I am thinking about buying one to upgrade from my nexus 6.
> 
> Adrian

Click to collapse




To be honest it is not worth the update from the n6. There is even a thread where someone updated from the n6 to the n6p and went back to the n6 as it wasnt worth it.


----------



## lu99ke (Feb 22, 2016)

zelendel said:


> To be honest it is not worth the update from the n6. There is even a thread where someone updated from the n6 to the n6p and went back to the n6 as it wasnt worth it.

Click to collapse



The main thing that changed was the Camera... N6p has outstanding camera... N6 is average to good. 

Whether that is worth the upgrade is an individual choice really.


----------



## zelendel (Feb 22, 2016)

lu99ke said:


> The main thing that changed was the Camera... N6p has outstanding camera... N6 is average to good.
> 
> Whether that is worth the upgrade is an individual choice really.

Click to collapse




I have used both and with the right settings you can get the same quality of pics with the n6 as you can the 6p


----------



## cobras3 (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi, I am a happy s3 user and a I can't belive how this phone still  works after 3 1/2 years, (cm13). I have an original battery in it and it's time to get new. This would be my playing second device. (Playing with custom Roms, kernels etc.) 

But Now I am looking for something else. It should have nice design (not like this ugly plastic of s3 maybe something like 1+1)and it should have a good battery life. I would pay 250€(student) for it and it don't need to be new device (here in Germany). Yes It should have a nice development. Of couse if possible Android M. Some suggestions guys? Do you mean I should stay on my s3 and replace the battery, until it totally dies? Thank you for your time.

 P.s. what do you think about Xiaomi red mi note 3? Or another Xiaomi phones (I know unactive development)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zelendel (Feb 23, 2016)

cobras3 said:


> Hi, I am a happy s3 user and a I can't belive how this phone still  works after 3 1/2 years, (cm13). I have an original battery in it and it's time to get new. This would be my playing second device. (Playing with custom Roms, kernels etc.)
> 
> But Now I am looking for something else. It should have nice design (not like this ugly plastic of s3 maybe something like 1+1)and it should have a good battery life. I would pay 250€(student) for it and it don't need to be new device (here in Germany). Yes It should have a nice development. Of couse if possible Android M. Some suggestions guys? Do you mean I should stay on my s3 and replace the battery, until it totally dies? Thank you for your time.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I would look at one of the nexus devices.

As for Xiaomi Well this is the best place to ask about them so I will give the nice reply.  GPL violaters, Locked bootloaders where they will only unlock it if you are part of their beta team, lousy hardware and no after sales support.


----------



## cobras3 (Feb 23, 2016)

zelendel said:


> I would look at one of the nexus devices.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the quick reply. Xiomi is now OT. Wich nexus do you mean?
it is important to have a good battery life, enough ram(2gb), good camera and a little bit edel modern look.


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zelendel (Feb 23, 2016)

cobras3 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. Xiomi is now OT. Wich nexus do you mean?
> it is important to have a good battery life, enough ram(2gb), good camera and a little bit edel modern look.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse




I personally use the nexus 6 and can get 2 days battery with light use (not that it matters as it has fast charge so goes from 0-100 in less then 90 min) The n5 is also good even if a little bit older. 

I wouldnt suggest either of the currant ones to anyone, but do your research on them if you think they fit.


----------



## cobras3 (Feb 23, 2016)

zelendel said:


> I personally use the nexus 6 and can get 2 days battery with light use (not that it matters as it ...

Click to collapse



do you have some idea for a nice Alu design phone in this price range?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zelendel (Feb 23, 2016)

cobras3 said:


> do you have some idea for a nice Alu design phone in this price range?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse




To be honest I am the wrong person to ask. What a phone looks like means less then nothing to me as it goes in a case and how it looks doesnt effect how it performs.  Never has anyone even mentioned how cool a phone looks or how bad.


----------



## cobras3 (Feb 23, 2016)

zelendel said:


> To be honest I am the wrong person to ask. What a phone looks like means less then nothing to me as it goes in a case and how it looks doesnt effect how it performs.  Never has anyone even mentioned how cool a phone looks or how bad.

Click to collapse



Type to Google search "Galaxy S3"> pictures and then look at it. Then look at your Nexus which is in your hands. I hope you understand me now  . To be honest I would stay on this phone(if there would not be more plastic) but I just need something new after 3 years . [emoji4] thank you for your responds

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zelendel (Feb 23, 2016)

cobras3 said:


> Type to Google search "Galaxy S3"> pictures and then look at it. Then look at your Nexus which is in your hands. I hope you understand me now  . To be honest I would stay on this phone(if there would not be more plastic) but I just need something new after 3 years . [emoji4] thank you for your responds
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse




I have used the s3 and to be honest how the device looks means nothing to me as I never see it outside of a case. My devices get a case within 5 min of opening the phone.


----------



## antonioli (Feb 23, 2016)

Good topic!

I already wrote in another topic but this seems the right place... (http://forum.xda-developers.com/sma.../best-basic-features-smartwatch-help-t3236220)
 Hi all, I'm looking for my 1st smartwatch with very basic features but should be good in these basic features.
1) beautiful design - round/circle shape mandatory! Although can open exceptions...
2) accurate pedometer (or close...)
3) waterproof (not scuba diving but should survive in swimming...) 
4) android notifications
5) Sleep Monitoring
6) Heart rate monitoring
7) Good battery life
8) Good price - under 100$

Ah... and no sensor in the bracelet! No.1 s3 sounds really good but this aspect...

My initial list:
- No.1 s3
- ZeCircle: http://www.mykronoz.com/collections/zecircle/
- Lemfo dm360 / Imacwear i6 (it seems the same... all DM360 seem to be the same...)
- Zeblaze Crystal - not circle but seems really nice...

Any thoughts?


----------



## renejr902 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi guys ! 

" MHL vs Slimport "

i hesitate between a few phones ( LG G4, G5, Xperia Z5...)

But i play A LOT of games with tv-out hdmi on my Sony 50'' HDTV.

FOR ME the more important is : no noticeable lag with my bluetooth controller and HDTV.

i had a Nexus 5, Nexus 4 ( slimport) and i NEVER detected any input lag with these phones on my HDTv even while playing emulator and mario bros, sonic games...

But i remember input lag was present and i notice it with my Samsung S5 (MHL) same HDTV, it was enough bad to be unplayable in 2d games. ( i used a authentic mhl 2.0 adapter, 1080p at 60hz)
(i read too that some people have problem with input lag with sony xperia z1 with mhl a few years ago.)


SO my question is: Is Slimport connection has less input lag than MHL ?
OR Is the LG G4 has less input lag than sony xperia Z5 ?
( analogix confirmed me yesterday that LG G5 has slimport but i doubt it because LG USA are not sure they told me, if you know the answer i would appreciate)
Thanks for answer.


----------



## 1031982 (Feb 25, 2016)

Ok, I had an Nexus 9. That turned out to be a bad choice. After two months, it's in a box waiting to go back to Amazon.
Even with different roms/kernels (and under-clocking) and In safe mode, it was laggy, stopped charging with it's own AC adapter, started to have back-light blending, started becoming a hand torture device (over heating), and CPU usage went crazy (I used Tiny Core to monitor) if I simply opened a web page, did a google search, and let it sit there for a few minutes. It would spike and stay spiked after a factory reset with only tiny core and all stock updates installed. I opened my schools book app and had it sit on a page and the CPU went nuts, and crashed out.
When I called HTC for support, I got the run around and then eventually got a RMA request in only to find out that they put in the wrong serial number. I tried to call and fix it, but I never got another E-Mail or call from them when I was told I was supposed to.
With friends experience with HTC, and further issues with tech support, I don't want anything else to do with HTC.
The one great thing about the N9 is the screen size.

Once again, I am in the market for a tablet. After Amazon issues a refund I will have some money to play with.
Primarily to be used for school, there will be light gaming. The most extreme game is probably The Simpsons Tapped Out.
Price point will probably be up to $500 now. I want at least an 8" screen and 32GB space.
I'm looking at the Samsung Galaxy S2. 
Hows that one, and any other suggestions?


----------



## alninek (Feb 25, 2016)

alninek said:


> Hi to everyone,
> 
> i'm looking for a smartphone for a friend of mine
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



up


----------



## lu99ke (Feb 25, 2016)

1031982 said:


> Ok, I had an Nexus 9. That turned out to be a bad choice. After two months, it's in a box waiting to go back to Amazon.
> Even with different roms/kernels (and under-clocking) and In safe mode, it was laggy, stopped charging with it's own AC adapter, started to have back-light blending, started becoming a hand torture device (over heating), and CPU usage went crazy (I used Tiny Core to monitor) if I simply opened a web page, did a google search, and let it sit there for a few minutes. It would spike and stay spiked after a factory reset with only tiny core and all stock updates installed. I opened my schools book app and had it sit on a page and the CPU went nuts, and crashed out.
> When I called HTC for support, I got the run around and then eventually got a RMA request in only to find out that they put in the wrong serial number. I tried to call and fix it, but I never got another E-Mail or call from them when I was told I was supposed to.
> With friends experience with HTC, and further issues with tech support, I don't want anything else to do with HTC.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have 9.7" Tab S2...  And highly recommend it.... Screen awesome....quick...and amazingly light... Battery a bit light on though.


----------



## 1031982 (Feb 26, 2016)

lu99ke said:


> I have 9.7" Tab S2...  And highly recommend it.... Screen awesome....quick...and amazingly light... Battery a bit light on though.

Click to collapse



What do you mean by "Battery a bit light on though."?


----------



## Nitro1max1 (Feb 26, 2016)

1031982 said:


> What do you mean by "Battery a bit light on though."?

Click to collapse



I think he meant to say the battery isn't all that great


----------



## 1031982 (Feb 26, 2016)

Nitro1max1 said:


> I think he meant to say the battery isn't all that great

Click to collapse



That could be an issue for me. I would prefer something with the manufacture rating the battery life of at least 7 hours. Preferably 9 or more, but I know that is a bit much.
When that Nexus 9 was working, my use had it run for about 15 hours.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## lu99ke (Feb 26, 2016)

Nitro1max1 said:


> I think he meant to say the battery isn't all that great

Click to collapse



thanks for the translation!  That exactly what I meant.


----------



## lu99ke (Feb 26, 2016)

1031982 said:


> That could be an issue for me. I would prefer something with the manufacture rating the battery life of at least 7 hours. Preferably 9 or more, but I know that is a bit much.
> When that Nexus 9 was working, my use had it run for about 15 hours.

Click to collapse



I get about 7 hours SOT ... the screen does suck battery... but I do tend to run it at full brightness cause I am at work under fluro lights. 

you can see that I used about 30% in 2 hours between 9am and 11am. 

It's standby time is great though,..


----------



## 1031982 (Feb 26, 2016)

lu99ke said:


> I get about 7 hours SOT ... the screen does suck battery... but I do tend to run it at full brightness cause I am at work under fluro lights.
> 
> you can see that I used about 30% in 2 hours between 9am and 11am.
> 
> It's standby time is great though,..

Click to collapse



What is "SOT"?
I might go to a store and try one out. The Nexus 9 I had was bright, and I kept it at about 10-20% brightness. I have and iPod that I keep ta 25% brightness, and my phone is usually at 20%.
If I can do well with a lower brightness, that should help a lot.
I'm also on the fence about getting an 8" tablet. 7" is too small, but 10" seems to be a bit much.


----------



## lu99ke (Feb 26, 2016)

1031982 said:


> What is "SOT"?
> I might go to a store and try one out. The Nexus 9 I had was bright, and I kept it at about 10-20% brightness. I have and iPod that I keep ta 25% brightness, and my phone is usually at 20%.
> If I can do well with a lower brightness, that should help a lot.
> I'm also on the fence about getting an 8" tablet. 7" is too small, but 10" seems to be a bit much.

Click to collapse



Screen On Time

Definitely, lower the brightness and it will help the battery immensely. 

I have a nexus 7 and my wife has Ipad Mini... both great for media consumption like web browsing, social media, reading and movies etc. However, if you want to do any meaningful creation - word editing, spread sheets, e-mail etc... I find 7-8' too small. 10' much much better.  At home reading or web surfing on lounge or in bed or during transit, I use my nexus 7 ... when working ( at home or work ) I use the Tab S2.


----------



## 1031982 (Feb 26, 2016)

lu99ke said:


> Screen On Time
> 
> Definitely, lower the brightness and it will help the battery immensely.
> 
> I have a nexus 7 and my wife has Ipad Mini... both great for media consumption like web browsing, social media, reading and movies etc. However, if you want to do any meaningful creation - word editing, spread sheets, e-mail etc... I find 7-8' too small. 10' much much better.  At home reading or web surfing on lounge or in bed or during transit, I use my nexus 7 ... when working ( at home or work ) I use the Tab S2.

Click to collapse



My advantage is that the main use is for school. This will involve reading, and web browsing. There might be some minor word editing, but nothing major as that will be done on my PC.
The side aspect is games, but nothing major. The most stressful games would be The Simpsons Tapped Out, Family Guy Quest For Stuff, Fallout Shelter, and some pinball games. Other then that, it's light stuff like Diamond Digger and Words With Friends.
It would be nice to have a 16x9 screen, but it's not a priority.


----------



## Articanian (Feb 26, 2016)

*Suggestions for new Android phone*

Hey everyone, I've always greatly valued the expertise and opinions on XDA and would love to hear what you think would be a good fit in my situation. 

I'm looking for a phone between 300-500 euros ($330-$550) that will at least carry me for the next 2-3 years.  I like flashing roms, but am not a serious expert in that area (I just follow guides). I use the phone quite heavily, but don't really game on it, so multitasking would be my main priority. I've been using an Xperia SP for the past 2 years and it really dissapointed me (that dissapointment started after 3 months of use), also because even when flashing a good rom on the phone it's still slow and unresponsive.

I've looked at the Oneplus Two, Galaxy s6 and the Nexus 5X, but I'm still not sure what the best fit would be (especially the no sd-slot or no NFC thing is killing me).

Any suggestions would be appreciated!

Thanks in advance and have a great day


----------



## lu99ke (Feb 26, 2016)

Have you checked out the moto x style? Should be about your price bracket?


----------



## Articanian (Feb 27, 2016)

lu99ke said:


> Have you checked out the moto x style? Should be about your price bracket?

Click to collapse



Thanks for the suggestion! I see I failed to mention that 5.5" is really my max when it comes to size (I see it's bigger than the Note 4 which I already think is huge). 

But I saw a good deal and got the Galaxy S6, thanks anyway though!


----------



## lu99ke (Feb 27, 2016)

Articanian said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! I see I failed to mention that 5.5" is really my max when it comes to size (I see it's bigger than the Note 4 which I already think is huge).
> 
> But I saw a good deal and got the Galaxy S6, thanks anyway though!

Click to collapse



Enjoy!!


----------



## 1031982 (Feb 28, 2016)

I checked out the Galaxy S2, and I can be OK with an 8".
However, I also have come across the ASUS ZenPad S 8.
I intend to root the device I get in order to install ad-blocking software.
Between these two, which one would you all suggest?
If it's the Asus, it will be the 64GB model with 4GB of RAM. If it's the Samsung, then it will be the 32GB model.


----------



## SK_Raj (Feb 29, 2016)

Sir I don't know abt my HTC pn07110 sprint or international or T-mobile or Verizon plzz say my HTC which version


----------



## 1031982 (Mar 1, 2016)

Ok, I'm still looking (heavenly) at the Samsung Tab S2. Reason for another post is because my budget has changed. I should be able to spend a solid $700. That's a nice little increase, so here we go.
At least an 8" screen, and will be used for book reading, web browsing (both of these are school things), and light games. To give a great example of power I would like, I have a slightly busted LG G2 phone that I repaired. It's not perfect, but it will run stock and Cloudy Roms. This little toy will run everything I want. The only issue is that the screen is small for reading a book. I would like at least 7 hours rated battery life, and I want to root it to install ad-blockers and Xposed with out worrying about the warranty.
I had a Nexus 9, and don't want to try another one. It was just a disaster.
So, for a summery, I want a tablet that's screen is at least 8", at least 7 hours battery life, can root and use Xposed without warranty issues, and is not a N9.
Price can be up to $700.


----------



## Carlyle_f (Mar 1, 2016)

Lifehack for this thread: ask your favourite developer which device he/she has or is getting?


----------



## Nightmare196869 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi, i want to ask if i want a smooth experience and a fare good battery life, what phone should i buy?


----------



## lu99ke (Mar 2, 2016)

1031982 said:


> Ok, I'm still looking (heavenly) at the Samsung Tab S2. Reason for another post is because my budget has changed. I should be able to spend a solid $700. That's a nice little increase, so here we go.
> At least an 8" screen, and will be used for book reading, web browsing (both of these are school things), and light games. To give a great example of power I would like, I have a slightly busted LG G2 phone that I repaired. It's not perfect, but it will run stock and Cloudy Roms. This little toy will run everything I want. The only issue is that the screen is small for reading a book. I would like at least 7 hours rated battery life, and I want to root it to install ad-blockers and Xposed with out worrying about the warranty.
> I had a Nexus 9, and don't want to try another one. It was just a disaster.
> So, for a summery, I want a tablet that's screen is at least 8", at least 7 hours battery life, can root and use Xposed without warranty issues, and is not a N9.
> Price can be up to $700.

Click to collapse



Rooting and installing xposed without breaking warranty is very limited. 

I have a Sony Z3....  And it can be done on that...  So I assume it can be done on the Sony Xperia Z3 Tab compact.... Seems to tick all your other boxes... And it's waterproof so you can read in that bath!!


----------



## 1031982 (Mar 2, 2016)

lu99ke said:


> Rooting and installing xposed without breaking warranty is very limited.
> 
> I have a Sony Z3....  And it can be done on that...  So I assume it can be done on the Sony Xperia Z3 Tab compact.... Seems to tick all your other boxes... And it's waterproof so you can read in that bath!!

Click to collapse



Well, if I can make it look like I didn't root or install xposed, that should be enough.
The LG G2 I'm using can be flashed back to pure stock and it resets all flags.
Just looked at the Sony z3 and it looks nice.
I'll do some more research on it. Nice thing is CM will run on it, so I'll see what other roms are out for it and some general info.
Haven't noticed it before, so thanks.


----------



## thex2 (Mar 2, 2016)

Currently have a Galaxy S4 Mini on Verizon. Looking to replace it with something newer and faster, but it looks like they've stopped making mini phones. Are there any 2015 or upcoming 2016 Android phones smaller than 5.1 inches tall that work with the Verizon network?


----------



## 1031982 (Mar 3, 2016)

lu99ke said:


> Rooting and installing xposed without breaking warranty is very limited.
> 
> I have a Sony Z3....  And it can be done on that...  So I assume it can be done on the Sony Xperia Z3 Tab compact.... Seems to tick all your other boxes... And it's waterproof so you can read in that bath!!

Click to collapse



Only problem I have with it is finding where I can buy one with a warranty. It seems limited countries other then the USA.


----------



## lu99ke (Mar 3, 2016)

1031982 said:


> Well, if I can make it look like I didn't root or install xposed, that should be enough.
> The LG G2 I'm using can be flashed back to pure stock and it resets all flags.
> Just looked at the Sony z3 and it looks nice.
> I'll do some more research on it. Nice thing is CM will run on it, so I'll see what other roms are out for it and some general info.
> Haven't noticed it before, so thanks.

Click to collapse



If you do go down the Sony path be aware that whilst they are very developer friendly... And you can root without unlocking bootloaders and voiding warranty...  Once you unlock you Bootloader ( to install custom Rom like CM)  you will delete your TA partition and thus your DRM codes... You can back them up before you do that so you can restore back to stock and relock your BL if you need to... But whilst ever you have you BL unlocked you will not have access to Sony specific tech like PlayStation link, camera post processing ( camera bug in phones)  and screen image enhancing such as xreality and your warranty will be void. 

Not reason not to get one...just something to be aware of. I love my Z3.

Where are you located? Have you tried eBay?


----------



## 1031982 (Mar 4, 2016)

lu99ke said:


> If you do go down the Sony path be aware that whilst they are very developer friendly... And you can root without unlocking bootloaders and voiding warranty...  Once you unlock you Bootloader ( to install custom Rom like CM)  you will delete your TA partition and thus your DRM codes... You can back them up before you do that so you can restore back to stock and relock your BL if you need to... But whilst ever you have you BL unlocked you will not have access to Sony specific tech like PlayStation link, camera post processing ( camera bug in phones)  and screen image enhancing such as xreality and your warranty will be void.
> 
> Not reason not to get one...just something to be aware of. I love my Z3.
> 
> Where are you located? Have you tried eBay?

Click to collapse



I am in Illinois. I'm actually stuck with Amazon because it will go through my Amazon Store Card.
I don't really care about manufacture exclusives. If I find one, I would prefer a 32GB model. As long as I can root it and install XPosed without voiding the warranty, I'll be OK. I have Titanium Backup, so can always freeze stuff.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## someone261 (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi, I'm looking for a tablet in the size of around 10 inches and one that has a forum here on xda with a good amount of roms and development. 
I searched for a lot of tablets but everyone seem to have one or more deal breakers so I'm very confused and don't know what to buy anymore.


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Mar 6, 2016)

someone261 said:


> Hi, I'm looking for a tablet in the size of around 10 inches and one that has a forum here on xda with a good amount of roms and development.
> I searched for a lot of tablets but everyone seem to have one or more deal breakers so I'm very confused and don't know what to buy anymore.

Click to collapse



my bet would be a nexus 9 but. this device is getting old but its still very capable.


----------



## someone261 (Mar 6, 2016)

reyscott1968 said:


> my bet would be a nexus 9 but. this device is getting old but its still very capable.

Click to collapse



Yes I thought about it too but I read that it's buggy and have some problems plus the screen size is small for me


----------



## Joe-Kerr (Mar 6, 2016)

*Choosing the perfect tablet.*

Good moaning.

I've been, for quite a long time, thinking of acquiring a tablet to use mainly as an e-book. Unfortunately personal finances, and thinking that it'd be terribly wasteful not to squeeze the most out of the device, has kept it from being more than a mere wish all this time. But I've decided to screw that, and just dive head-on.

However, my financial situation still isn't particularly fine,  factor in that I am a disciple of the Mr Krabs school of economics and I'd like to save every penny I could. 
What exactly do I want from the tablet? Well the main use I'd be giving it is as a reader, anything else would be secondary. For example (and this shows how much of a nerd I am) I have a bunch of RPG manuals that i'd love to be able to read without needing to zoom in. I'm talking large books almost A4 size, with two colum text (Oh, btw, for any rpg geeks out there, if you haven't already, pick up the pathfinder core rulebook off Humble, there's still 3 days left). What I want is: a device that can fit the whole page in the screen and still lets me read the text without having to squint and press my nose to the screen. So after some investigating I found out about the Teclast, the Onda and the Cube tablets with 4:3, 9.7" retina screens and thought 'jackpot'.

And of course I then found out about the dual boot. Which opened a whole new world of possibilities. My first thought was about being able to play visual novels on a tablet without the need of an interpreter (yes I'm a total nerd). I had played Tsukihime on my phone and became convinced that a tablet is the perfect environment for this sort of entertainment. So the idea of being able to play Fate/SN on a tablet, _natively_, almost made me giddy. Of course storage space is a problem, a 32G dual boot tablet fills up really fast. However the upgrade to a 64G one is substantially more expensive, and since I want to save as much as I can, I'll just have to endure it. But I digress.

Thing is, I was centered exclusively on the 9.7 inch screens and couldn't quite make the commitment. Until someone the other day pointed me at the Chuwi Hi8. It's smaller at only 8 inches, has a 16:10 form factor, which I'm not crazy about. but has a nice high resolution and it sells for right under a 100$. And I was left wondering how well it holds against the A4 two colum text pdf test I mentioned earlier. Would I be able to read the text clearly when fitting the page to screen size? I've also been told that there are other 8 inches 4:3 form factor tablets out there. How would they fare in comparison?

So, to sum things up. I'd love a tablet for reading my pdf roleplaying books. Since this is a vanity item on a whim, I want to save as much as possible, meaning I wouldn't mind too much losing some processing power or storage space in the process. What would the best device be? I'd prefer 9.7" but can I make do with a 7.9" device? 4:3 factor is a must. The dual boot feature of some tablets looks nice, but can it be more of a hindrance than an asset due to filling up the internal storage? I'd love to hear your informed opinions and thoughts on this matter and help me decide on which one is better suited for me.
----------
PS: I've been thinking of teaching myself python. Are there any friendly, python for learning noobs projects on Android I should know about?


----------



## IronGator35 (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi, I'm looking for a smartphone with:
 - good quality, large screen (over 5"),
 - long battery life (would be great if it's a removable one),
 - atleast 2GB of RAM and 16GB of internal storage with a sd card slot,
 - good original software or strong custom ROM support.

I'm having a hard time deciding between:
 - Lenovo K3 Note (I really like the looks of it and it's quite cheap but I heard it has some issues like it can get yellow spots on the screen after some time or how it getting hot may cause some bad things to happen to its circutry connecting the screen to the mainboard for example),
 - Huawei P8 Lite (i don't like how the bottom three buttons are on the screen instead below it and it's only 5"),
 - Sony Xperia M4 Aqua (again, only 5"),
 - Xiaomi Redmi Note 2 (3 seems a bit too expensive but I could give it a try if it has decent custom ROM support and it's also a bit tricky to buy those in my country).

It would be mostly used to browse the internet, play games and listen to music.
If you could think of a different but similiar phone within that price range I'd be happy to take a look at it.


----------



## DSinOR (Mar 8, 2016)

Is a refurb G2 a safe and reliable option?  Reliable vendor in USA?

I'm 50.  Two years ago I entered a 2-yr contract for three G2's.  My daughter killed one by swimming with it.  The other two (me and wife) were perfect until yesterday.  My G2 phone (radio) just died.  It won't receive or make calls, or when it does, the reception is terrible and drops after a minute.  I tried various fixes online, but it just seems to be a broken cell-phone.  My wife's G2 still works fine.  

My uses, in order of priority: 
phone, google maps navigation, text, camera, video, calendar, remote wilderness gps (gps essentials app), some internet searches, occasional gmail, calculator, flashlight.  

I need a new smartphone; don't want to spend much.  Priorities are reliable, rugged, basic functions.  My only network choice is Verizon.  

My skill level: I sometimes root them, flash a rom, customize a few basic appearance items, de-bloat, that's it.  I use TWRP and I'm familiar with the importance of full nandroid and preserving EFS files (or whatever they are called on other phones).  

I'm considering buying a refurb G2.  Other options: some other reliable rugged proven phone, not the latest and greatest, root is not even essential, I could be happy enough with a stock phone if it works and doesn't have tons of bloat.  

Suggestions?  

Tips for successful purchase of reliable refurb or new old-stock phone?

I read the last 10 pages, and saw some comments from Planterz that seem to lean towards my needs, but I would welcome more suggestions.  

Thanks!


----------



## Planterz (Mar 8, 2016)

DSinOR said:


> Is a refurb G2 a safe and reliable option?
> 
> I read the last 10 pages, and saw some comments from Planterz that seem to lean towards my needs, but I would welcome more suggestions.
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



LG G2 is still a capable phone, and will continue to be for quite a while. And the for the prices you typically see them at, it's a great phone for what you'd pay. Some might turn their nose at a phone that's nearly 3 generations old, but there's absolutely nothing wrong with it. It blows away any "budget" model you'll find, and will run any app or intense 3D game you can throw at it these days. Durability? As durable as most any other, I guess. There's a Kyocera here and there that are "rugged", but are inferior in specs, plus you're probably SOL when it comes to root/ROMs. The Galaxy S5 has waterproofness, but again, limited with root/ROMs.  Yeah, the G2 is still a great choice for anyone looking for a good value. Especially since the Verizon version can still use custom ROMs and such. I honestly don't know what the going rate for them are, but I'd venture to say that if you're spending more than $150 each, you're overpaying.


----------



## Psychofrantics (Mar 9, 2016)

*Nexus 6P or Galaxy S6*

Hello guys, I am in process of getting new mobile. Had a HTC Desire S before and Lumia 820 after that. I am thinking of switching back to android. In my country, I can get Galaxy S6 for PKR 55000 and Nexus 6P for 68000 PKR. What do you people suggest. Or any other smartphone?


----------



## Blakestr (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm eligible to upgrade on Sprint right now I'm using a Note 4 with a broken home button. 

I'm trying to decide between S7 and S7 Edge or maybe something else. 

I always root my phone and we usually put a custom ROM on it, u generally use Nova a launcher. 

I work at a fire department so there will be long periods of times where I do not have access to a charger so a replaceable battery  is pretty important. (it seems every 2 years people say the batteries can last all day but they never do for after 6 months they've lost half their charge). 


I am pretty tough on phones I think the last three I had wearing OtterBox Defender cases.   I'm not sure if I could get a quality protection on the edge it looks absolutely gorgeous but I'm not going to leave it unprotected like that no matter how tough they say that screen is. 

The bigger the phone, the better. I'm not going to get another Note because I never really used the stylus at all and I know it hurts against waterproofing.   I also never really use the multi window feature I think partly because of the lag time to actually pop up. 

 Expandable memory is a must thankfully they fix this with the 7th generation

I absolutely love the way S7 looks and the s7edge especially is a folio case the window but I have to be realistic about the way I am with devices whether accidentally dropping it or having my kids abuse it. 

By the way,  I'm still using a JB rom,  but I use Nova and Xposed and Tasker ... I wonder if I have been missing out much?


----------



## queengab (Mar 9, 2016)

*Tablet for productivity and sparetime*

Hi to all,

this is my first post on xda, also  i lurk this forum since many years.
I 'm realizing to buy a device, portable, to achieve my pructivity goals when i am around my city. Now i have always thinking about a laptop but in the last few days i figured out that my works around can be suited by a good tablet with an external keyboard and 10" display, (8,9" is also good).

Fundamentally i need:
some web browsers to test pages
an ftp client
an editor (like notepad++ or sublime text)
a graphic program (like ps touch)
ssh connection
google docs and drive, and other google apps
an ide if exist for android.

I usually work with my workstation on office or home, but sometimes i feel the need to be productive when i am on a train or in metro. But there is a little big problem: i don't want to spend more than 500 euro.

So which could be some good alternatives to microsoft surface, dell x12 or lenovo?
I'm seeing Google pixel c, nexus 10 or some nvidia devices?

Do may this devices can be usefull?
Do you knwo something else?

Thanks very much!
Bye
Gabriele


----------



## Ian Jones (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi I have a samsung note 3 now, and I would like to get a new phone.

Im looking at buying the samsung note 4, or would you recommend anything else please? (nexus 6p maybe?)

Just want to make sure I get the correct one for me

I would like to buy my phone from giffgaff 

many thanks
Ian


----------



## lu99ke (Mar 11, 2016)

Ian Jones said:


> Hi I have a samsung note 3 now, and I would like to get a new phone.
> 
> Im looking at buying the samsung note 4, or would you recommend anything else please? (nexus 6p maybe?)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You may need to provide more detail if you want some suggestions on "right phone for me" ...

What is important...
What about the note 3 do you like / not like
What is your max budget

Just a tip..

Sent from my SM-T810 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:23 AM ----------




queengab said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> this is my first post on xda, also  i lurk this forum since many years.
> I 'm realizing to buy a device, portable, to achieve my pructivity goals when i am around my city. Now i have always thinking about a laptop but in the last few days i figured out that my works around can be suited by a good tablet with an external keyboard and 10" display, (8,9" is also good).
> ...

Click to collapse



I LOVE the fact you "lurk" in these forums!! Translation quirk I know ...but far more apt than you would realise !! Lol

I would suggest having a good look at the Pixel C .... the recently showcased split screen functionality that will come with Android N is custom made for the C given its screen ratio of 1/1.41  ( same ratio as paper like A4) ... so when split in half, the aspect ratio of the 2 halves remains at 1/1.41 ....means apps should scale beautifully. 

It's keyboard is good and becomes integrated with the device...Far more of a work machine than a media consumption device. 

The one thing missing is a touch pad on the keyboard... but I use a Bluetooth mouse with my tab anyway..and it works well. 

It has plenty of power and good design to. It is expensive as far as tablets go...but its probably the best android tablet... ( this coming from a TAB S2 owner ) 



Sent from my SM-T810 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## shaxs (Mar 11, 2016)

I help my parents out and pay for the cell phone service. I am switching all 4 lines over to Tmobile. My parents currently has Lumia 640 on ATT which I am trying to get unlocked to use on Tmobile. I got them Windows phones as they are pretty easy to use for first time smartphone users and I dont have one so I can do tech support lol. If I have any issues unlocking (att is "researching" my eligibility), I am going to buy them new phones. One of the biggest issues we have is not being able to Google Hangout easily for them to see my daughter. I know Skype is an option, but they are having issues with that. Plus their bank is 30 minutes away and they dont have a Windows App so depositing checks is annoying along with a few other apps they would like. So, I am looking into moving them to Android.

I am looking for a good, but rather affordable phone I can look into that may be more user friendly for a firs time user? The 640 is not a powerhouse, so almost any recent phone would meet or beat it. Basically, if you were to buy and give your parents a phone, what would it be? It needs to support Tmobile 4g LTE. Thanks!


----------



## lu99ke (Mar 11, 2016)

shaxs said:


> I help my parents out and pay for the cell phone service. I am switching all 4 lines over to Tmobile. My parents currently has Lumia 640 on ATT which I am trying to get unlocked to use on Tmobile. I got them Windows phones as they are pretty easy to use for first time smartphone users and I dont have one so I can do tech support lol. If I have any issues unlocking (att is "researching" my eligibility), I am going to buy them new phones. One of the biggest issues we have is not being able to Google Hangout easily for them to see my daughter. I know Skype is an option, but they are having issues with that. Plus their bank is 30 minutes away and they dont have a Windows App so depositing checks is annoying along with a few other apps they would like. So, I am looking into moving them to Android.
> 
> I am looking for a good, but rather affordable phone I can look into that may be more user friendly for a firs time user? The 640 is not a powerhouse, so almost any recent phone would meet or beat it. Basically, if you were to buy and give your parents a phone, what would it be? It needs to support Tmobile 4g LTE. Thanks!

Click to collapse



Just remember that whilst the lumia phones appear to be very modest on paper, the OS is not as demanding and like Apple they own both the software and hardware so they are optimised... To get an equivalent user experience in Android you will need to be a step up spec wise.. 

Moto G always good option... I have one as my backup phone and it is great. Just make sure you get 2gb ram one.


----------



## shaxs (Mar 11, 2016)

lu99ke said:


> Just remember that whilst the lumia phones appear to be very modest on paper, the OS is not as demanding and like Apple they own both the software and hardware so they are optimised... To get an equivalent user experience in Android you will need to be a step up spec wise..
> 
> Moto G always good option... I have one as my backup phone and it is great. Just make sure you get 2gb ram one.

Click to collapse



Thats a very good point about the Windows OS. ATT approved one unlock request and told me the IEMI of the second one was wrong...grrrr. Having to go through the process again.

So Moto G was on my list I was also thinking the Honor 5X or possibly the BLU Life One X as possible options. Maybe even a good deal on a LG G2 which is still a great phone.


----------



## lu99ke (Mar 11, 2016)

shaxs said:


> Thats a very good point about the Windows OS. ATT approved one unlock request and told me the IEMI of the second one was wrong...grrrr. Having to go through the process again.
> 
> So Moto G was on my list I was also thinking the Honor 5X or possibly the BLU Life One X as possible options. Maybe even a good deal on a LG G2 which is still a great phone.

Click to collapse



Can't vouch for honor 5x or blue life but all reports are excellent....don't think you can go wrong with either.

I do prefer stock android...so from a personal viewpoint the moto wins me..


----------



## orkanamn (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi! I'm deciding between Nexus 5X and G4. The price difference is almost $100 and I'm wondering if the extra 1GB of RAM is worth it? I want a fluent experience and decent battery life. I realize the screen on the G4 will drain a lot. I'm usually at 25% brightness or less but the big screens will both drain a lot of battery. How is the standby time in average? I will turn off ambient display, fingerprint-reading and similar. 
I'm also gonna root and flash ROMs and kernels so I'm probably gonna find one with a performance and battery life to suit my needs. Both devices seems to have active communities. 

32GB of storage is enough for me since I usually don't use more than 10-15GB for music and video. 
Reviews say that both phones feels good in the hand but I'm currently using a Moto E 3rd gen so both phones are much larger. I'm thinking maybe go biggest when I'm going big at all. It will be such a huge difference anyway. How is the one hand use? Is the concave screen on the G4 of any help? 

I'm leaning towards the G4 but it's about $450 and the 5X goes for around $380 here in Sweden. 
Any other suggestions? 

Thanks!


----------



## MaxRink (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi folks,
im looking for a replacement for my Z1C.
I kinda like the size of it, so im looking for something with the same size or slightly bigger.
Why i want to switch:
No more Updates from Sony and no active community for Custom Roms
Batterylife became worse over time
Soundquality is not that great, the Qualcomm circuit is not that great. Thats a kinda big deal for me as im basically listening to music the whole day, even in university
Im living in germany so it should support the local LTE-Bands (3,7,20)
To sum it up:
- no phablet
- decent battery
- good sound
THX in advance guys


----------



## Veejas (Mar 13, 2016)

*Little help on deciding*

Hi guys i plan on buying a phone, 
Main features i need BATTERY LIFE TONS OF BATTERY LIFE, im  a heavy user and need as much battery as i can squeeze out.

These are my options (they are very limited due to country issues)

Samsung note 3 N9000/N9002 ( 37k )
Xiaomi Mi4  (34k)
Xiaomi Redmi  3 (26k)
Redmi Note 3 without fingerprint scanner i think (34k)
Meizu m2 (23k)
Meizu m2 note (27K)

the values listed in brackets are the prices (use them just for comparison)
Im seriously limited to the options mentioned above, my main concern is the battery life
im leaning towards the Note 3 (ui is not a concern cause i will be rooting it and flashing something similar to stock android)
but out of these which is the best option ? 
detailed responses on your opinions as to why you say X phone is better would be really nice. Thank you in advance


----------



## Brianp48093 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey everyone. I have a question for you. I have Verizon for my carrier. I'm probably going to get the Galaxy S7 eventually for my everyday driver. However, everyone knows how locked down it is. I'd like to purchase a used device off Ebay to play around with. I'd like to be able to root, have unlocked bootloader etc. I'm looking at the Moto X Pure and the Nexus 6P. What do you guys think? Any other models out there you can recommend? I want to stay current, so no Moto X Gen 1 Dev Edition. Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## lu99ke (Mar 14, 2016)

Wow... You are lucky to be able to have a Nexus 6p or moto x pure just to tinker round with!! 

At the end of day, Nexus devices will give best ability to play around with as that's kinda what they are designed for. Generally best support for custom ROMs. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Brianp48093 (Mar 14, 2016)

lu99ke said:


> Wow... You are lucky to be able to have a Nexus 6p or moto x pure just to tinker round with!!
> 
> At the end of day, Nexus devices will give best ability to play around with as that's kinda what they are designed for. Generally best support for custom ROMs.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I'm not all that lucky lol. Notice I said I'm getting it from Ebay...Ebay = Used. Plus, I don't buy new phones often, I'm still rocking a Galaxy S4! I wish I could afford a new device even a fraction of how often some people get one.


----------



## Moyst (Mar 15, 2016)

*Question*

Hello,

I hope somebody can help me: I am looking for a phone to use in my small startup. The phone should be rootable and it has to have NFC.
My plan is to make a nandroid backup of the operating system i install once, and then just place it on the other 10 phones, so i don´t have to install all of the apps one by one on the smartphone.
Maybe someone has an idea for a phone which i could use?
I have the LG H525 or the Motorola Moto E second generation in mind, but i don´t know if it is possible to install a custom recovery like TWRP on there.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## only-one (Mar 15, 2016)

For those who have the G2 (verizon specific) what did you or want to upgrade to?


----------



## lu99ke (Mar 16, 2016)

Moyst said:


> Hello,
> 
> I hope somebody can help me: I am looking for a phone to use in my small startup. The phone should be rootable and it has to have NFC.
> My plan is to make a nandroid backup of the operating system i install once, and then just place it on the other 10 phones, so i don´t have to install all of the apps one by one on the smartphone.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you are just doing that to set up apps etc, just remember that a nandroid backup does everything....  So all your accounts and settings will be exactly the same.... Assuming you won't want all 10 phones with same "user" accounts you are going to have re set each account up anyway... And by the time you root each one and install recovery and then flash backup... It will be almost as long as setting up from scratch.... 

That is of course assuming you don't need root for anything other than doing the full backup. Of you dither you need to do that process regardless of course.


----------



## Moyst (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks for the fast reply.

Yes that was in fact my plan, to do a nandroid backup and restore everything on every phone exactly the same.
Setting up the phone takes roughly 4 hours, and i thought, once i learned how to unlock the bootloader and install the recovery, this would take maximum 1 hour. So it would save me 3 hours of my time per phone.

Btw is there maybe a way to push a nandroid backup on the phone without a custom recovery?
the "adb backup -all-apk" does not seem to work for me, since the backup.ab is only 44 Bytes.


----------



## wadrythm (Mar 16, 2016)

*Help choosing phone*

hi everyone, I'm looking to buy a new phone on the price range under 270$ have a few options and confused between them. I'm not sure whether i should get new midrange or old flagship. I just want a 'big' screen 5.2-5.5in for reading on the go and good battery life(lasts a day).  
the options i have are Lg g3 (32gb) 266$, 
Huawei Honor 5x   240$
Huawei shot X       266$
Lenovo K4 note  240$
Lg k10     173$
I've narrowed my options to these phones i'm leaning towards the G3 but not sure since its old and heating issues mentioned in reviews. If have any other phone suggestion please forward it. Thanks guys.


----------



## hypetaxx (Mar 16, 2016)

Moyst said:


> Thanks for the fast reply.
> 
> Yes that was in fact my plan, to do a nandroid backup and restore everything on every phone exactly the same.
> Setting up the phone takes roughly 4 hours, and i thought, once i learned how to unlock the bootloader and install the recovery, this would take maximum 1 hour. So it would save me 3 hours of my time per phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



If it is primarily just for apps, maybe you could do with the app app list backup, with it you can install a apps on one phone make a backup list and use that to restore to the other phones.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.punsoftware.backup



Sendt fra min HTC One_M8 med Tapatalk


----------



## Moyst (Mar 16, 2016)

hypetaxx said:


> If it is primarily just for apps, maybe you could do with the app app list backup, with it you can install a apps on one phone make a backup list and use that to restore to the other phones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It is mainly for apps, but also for the settings of different apps. For example: i have nova launcher installed, because the home screen is going to be locked into a very specific setting. i want to migrate that exact setting together with the apps which are installed on phone a to phone b. That is why i thought, that the easiest way would be to make a nandroid backup. ( Also there are some apps, which are not available in the Playstore )


----------



## daize (Mar 17, 2016)

I guess a sub-thread wasn't warranted, but here goes again...

I'm looking for *<5 inch phone lovers' pick* (or just those with small hands), that isn't necessarily the budget phone you'd buy your kid. 

To start off:

Jiayu G5S
So called iPhone 5 clone
4.5 inch
Stainless steel
Sadly very difficult to find in stock for a reasonable price
http://www.gizchina.com/2014/06/28/o...yu-g5s-review/

Jiayu G4
4.7 inch
Plastic cover
Again, very difficult to still find in stock
http://www.gizchina.com/2013/08/01/j...-normal-usage/

These are phones that'd win over my heart (Jiayu G4 did, though it's awaiting power-button repairs now), but I'd love it if we can have this thread to share more phones that fall into the non-gigantic category.


----------



## prichm1992 (Mar 19, 2016)

daize said:


> I guess a sub-thread wasn't warranted, but here goes again...
> 
> I'm looking for *<5 inch phone lovers' pick* (or just those with small hands), that isn't necessarily the budget phone you'd buy your kid.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, what's your budget? You could get an xperia z5 compact for ~$400 or a z3 compact for around half that. There are all kinds of cheaper model phones by companies like BLU, and there's the original moto X, or maybe the s5 mini or lg g2 mini. Just a small handful of suggestions, sorry in advance if they're not what you're looking for.


----------



## daize (Mar 19, 2016)

prichm1992 said:


> Hey, what's your budget? You could get an xperia z5 compact for ~$400 or a z3 compact for around half that. There are all kinds of cheaper model phones by companies like BLU, and there's the original moto X, or maybe the s5 mini or lg g2 mini. Just a small handful of suggestions, sorry in advance if they're not what you're looking for.

Click to collapse



200USD is pretty much the max I'm in for  That's why I was looking for mostly Chinese phones, I feel like there's so much in the market there that just blows "budget" popular brands out of the water...


----------



## KrisDLuna (Mar 19, 2016)

*Z3C sucks*



prichm1992 said:


> Hey, what's your budget? You could get an xperia z5 compact for ~$400 or a z3 compact for around half that. There are all kinds of cheaper model phones by companies like BLU, and there's the original moto X, or maybe the s5 mini or lg g2 mini. Just a small handful of suggestions, sorry in advance if they're not what you're looking for.

Click to collapse



Just a PSA; Do not get the Z3C. Had a very bad experience with it, though mostly on the software side. But the phone design has 1 major flaw as well, the charging port is covered with a flap, which WILL come loose very soon considering phones have to be charged regularly anyway... and a loose flap is very annoying lol.
They fixed that on the Z5C though.


----------



## sanspark (Mar 19, 2016)

Kindly suggest me mobile around 20k INR, best for music and photography, with better battery


----------



## prichm1992 (Mar 19, 2016)

KrisDLuna said:


> Just a PSA; Do not get the Z3C. Had a very bad experience with it, though mostly on the software side. But the phone design has 1 major flaw as well, the charging port is covered with a flap, which WILL come loose very soon considering phones have to be charged regularly anyway... and a loose flap is very annoying lol.
> They fixed that on the Z5C though.

Click to collapse



I heard about that, but it didn't seem like a real issue. I've never seen one in the wild but I've seen lots of galaxy s5's. All of their buttflaps were torn off lol

Even without the waterproofing, the z3 is an affordable, powerful, small-sized phone with a great camera, great battery, and those front facing speakers


----------



## haris2887 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi guys.  Need some advise about a new phone. 
I am currently on a Note 5 which I find ok.  Nothing special. Gets slow since I have loaded it up with apps and opening apps takes long now.  Compared to my 2 yr old one plus running cyanogen.
I am after a phone with a big screen 6", large battery and Cyanogen support.
I have looked at 
1.Huawei Mate  8 which has everything except cyanogen support.
2. Nexus 6P which does not have large screen.

Reason I want to get away from Samsung is cyanogen support likely will not happen anytime soon. 

Any ideas for a phone for me?

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## lu99ke (Mar 20, 2016)

haris2887 said:


> Hi guys.  Need some advise about a new phone.
> I am currently on a Note 5 which I find ok.  Nothing special. Gets slow since I have loaded it up with apps and opening apps takes long now.  Compared to my 2 yr old one plus running cyanogen.
> I am after a phone with a big screen 6", large battery and Cyanogen support.
> I have looked at
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 6?


----------



## haris2887 (Mar 20, 2016)

lu99ke said:


> Nexus 6?

Click to collapse



Few ppl have suggested nexus 6. Might go down that path. Thanks 

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (Mar 20, 2016)

haris2887 said:


> Few ppl have suggested nexus 6. Might go down that path. Thanks

Click to collapse



As someone who just went from a OnePlus One (mine's still on a KK ROM - personal choice) to a Nexus 6 running MM, I can tell you that there's definitely a performance difference. I get about 78k on average with Antutu vs 44k (but we all know what little that can mean). It might not scream on benchmarks like the 6P or the Galaxy S7s do, but it's definitely capable, will run intense games like Asphalt 8 without problem, and will continue to do so for a long time. The main reason I went with the Nexus 6 (apart from the obvious price difference) instead of something like the 6P was the screen size. Funny that you say the 6P lacks a large screen.  5.7" is pretty damn big, but like you, I wanted something bigger. I also looked at the Huawei Mate 8, but it's too dang expensive here. Heck, I'd even go bigger, like the P8 Max, but it's too expensive for what it has except for size. And the Sony Xperia Ultra is a bit too old for what they still go for (and those bigass bezels).

I'll also promise you that once you use a phone with front-facing stereo speakers, you'll never want to go back to anything else, especially bottom firing ones. I kinda wish it was more blocky/square/flat, but that's because I rarely use my phone as an actual phone (plus I usually keep my SIM in my S4), and instead play games, read eBooks, browsing, etc, and something less curvy would be easier to handle.


----------



## haris2887 (Mar 20, 2016)

Planterz said:


> As someone who just went from a OnePlus One (mine's still on a KK ROM - personal choice) to a Nexus 6 running MM, I can tell you that there's definitely a performance difference. I get about 78k on average with Antutu vs 44k (but we all know what little that can mean). It might not scream on benchmarks like the 6P or the Galaxy S7s do, but it's definitely capable, will run intense games like Asphalt 8 without problem, and will continue to do so for a long time. The main reason I went with the Nexus 6 (apart from the obvious price difference) instead of something like the 6P was the screen size. Funny that you say the 6P lacks a large screen.  5.7" is pretty damn big, but like you, I wanted something bigger. I also looked at the Huawei Mate 8, but it's too dang expensive here. Heck, I'd even go bigger, like the P8 Max, but it's too expensive for what it has except for size. And the Sony Xperia Ultra is a bit too old for what they still go for (and those bigass bezels).
> 
> I'll also promise you that once you use a phone with front-facing stereo speakers, you'll never want to go back to anything else, especially bottom firing ones. I kinda wish it was more blocky/square/flat, but that's because I rarely use my phone as an actual phone (plus I usually keep my SIM in my S4), and instead play games, read eBooks, browsing, etc, and something less curvy would be easier to handle.

Click to collapse



A lot of people suggesting that going from note 5 to nexus 6 might be slow as note 5 is pretty powerful. 

You see I don't play games at all.  It is a work phone so performance in apps like email Dropbox onedrive contacts etc is critical.  I need to be able to open emails forward emails replay fast in and exchange environment. 

So while the current note 5 is plenty powerful I just feel the TW is lagging my experience when opening and displaying emails.  Even opening up contacts it take 2 secs from when I press the button. 

It's interesting the other phones you mentioned.  The nexus 6P IS also a strong consideration. 


Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Planterz (Mar 20, 2016)

haris2887 said:


> A lot of people suggesting that going from note 5 to nexus 6 might be slow as note 5 is pretty powerful.

Click to collapse



You'd be surprised. Remember that synthetic benchmarks are synthetic. Back when the Moto E came out there was a bunch of videos comparing its speed to flagship devices like the Galaxy S5 and the LG G3. Quite often, the core apps like the dialer, messaging, even stuff like the app drawer loaded quicker on the Moto E despite being a very inferior device spec-wise. Now, obviously the better phones will have better all-around performance, especially with games (which doesn't apply to you) and other processor and RAM demanding apps. Like the browser. If you like a lot of tabs open, the browser is a serious RAM drainer, so that's where the more powerful hardware shows. 

But that's not my point. The Moto E shines where it does because it uses nearly stock Android. Android, especially since KK came out, is really optimized for low-end devices. Stock Android runs just fine on the Moto E because Motorola didn't go all wild and crazy by adding every feature under the sun. TouchWiz and whatever LG calls their UI lag on high-end devices because those companies are more concerned with providing every possible feature under the sun so they can sell more phones, and less concerned about optimizing their own additions to Android. I'm not saying that having a ton of features isn't great, but if you want to load the dialer or your browser without experiencing a baffling amount of lag, the stocker it is, the faster it'll be. I assure you, the Nexus 6 is not slow, laggy, or frustrating in that regard.


----------



## prichm1992 (Mar 21, 2016)

Planterz said:


> You'd be surprised. Remember that synthetic benchmarks are synthetic. Back when the Moto E came out there was a bunch of videos comparing its speed to flagship devices like the Galaxy S5 and the LG G3. Quite often, the core apps like the dialer, messaging, even stuff like the app drawer loaded quicker on the Moto E despite being a very inferior device spec-wise. Now, obviously the better phones will have better all-around performance, especially with games (which doesn't apply to you) and other processor and RAM demanding apps. Like the browser. If you like a lot of tabs open, the browser is a serious RAM drainer, so that's where the more powerful hardware shows.
> 
> But that's not my point. The Moto E shines where it does because it uses nearly stock Android. Android, especially since KK came out, is really optimized for low-end devices. Stock Android runs just fine on the Moto E because Motorola didn't go all wild and crazy by adding every feature under the sun. TouchWiz and whatever LG calls their UI lag on high-end devices because those companies are more concerned with providing every possible feature under the sun so they can sell more phones, and less concerned about optimizing their own additions to Android. I'm not saying that having a ton of features isn't great, but if you want to load the dialer or your browser without experiencing a baffling amount of lag, the stocker it is, the faster it'll be. I assure you, the Nexus 6 is not slow, laggy, or frustrating in that regard.

Click to collapse




I can chime in here and tell you I've had the chance to compare the note 5 and Nexus 6. There is nothing in the world that my brother-in-law's note 5 can do that my Nexus 6 can't do just as quickly. No game that doesn't lag on his phone will lag on mine.

The list goes on and on, but the short of it is that the Nexus 6 is a hell of a phone, and except for the craziest octa-core, 64bit optimized benchmarks and games, it will match any phone, blow for blow, on anything you throw at it.

It doesn't hurt to add that you'll have a whole Nexus devoted community at your side lol


----------



## Planterz (Mar 21, 2016)

I hope that in the next year or 2 there's a similar device (Sony, HTC, Motorola, etc) with the newest 64 bit processor, DDR4 RAM, etc with the same (or bigger) screen size. Sony had their Z Ultra, but despite constant rumors of another, they haven't made one. HTC had their M7 Max or whatever they called it with a 6" screen...I came close to getting one, but the aging SD600 suffers on FHD screens when playing games (my toasted LG G Pad 8.3 taught me that), HTC has been rumored to provide Nexus devices for the next 3 years (or 3 devices? I forget), but a 5.5" seems to be the expected biggest size. As for Motorola, I couldn't guess what they have planned next. They said that it was Google that wanted the 6" screen, so they made it. But it's not like their current Moto X Pure/Style is a small phone either. If they made a 6"+ Moto X with the newest hardware, I'd definitely be interested. I was heavily contemplating their current one, but the graphics performance of the SD808 was the deal-breaker. Everything else seemed great. Bright screen, stereo speakers, sexy customization, and 264GB possible storage(!). If they do the same again this year but with the SD820...


----------



## stonedunicorn (Mar 21, 2016)

*Lg g4 or one plus two*

Hello i am asking for a suggestion.I have the lg g3 for over a year now and it was a really dissapointing experience from the first day i had issues with overheating which up to this day i still have the phone after some months got extremely laggy. So i found the lg g4 for 300 euros and the one plus two for 350. I really do care about camera quality but i am afraid that the g4 will do the same thing as my g3 overheating problems,lag and bootloop (that also happened to my g3), problems that many users confirmed. From what i have seen a few people report problems with the oneplus two compared with the lg g4 users which many of them have problems. If i buy the one plus i am losing the display quality and the camera of the g4 but i dont want to send my phone to china for service if anything happens to it. And if i buy the lg i am losing the fingerprint ,the 64gb and the slightly faster processor of the one plus two (but from what i have seen the performance is on pair) and the risk of big problems with the phones. So what do you suggest?


----------



## Gorhell (Mar 22, 2016)

*Sony Z5 Compact vs Samsung A7 2016*

So both phones have same price range here. I just can't pick which to get is Samsung A7 2016 worth it or should I go Z5 Compact? I want a bigger screen but Z5 Compact would suffice. I'm a little bit concern about their android development as of now there's no support here for the latest A7 and at the same time Z5 Compact support takes time. I want to install a CM on both phones, I want AOSP or CM. What I want is atleast 5" inch screen with a good SoC and a better battery life also a fingerprint is a plus


----------



## KrisDLuna (Mar 22, 2016)

*Unlucky?*



prichm1992 said:


> I heard about that, but it didn't seem like a real issue. I've never seen one in the wild but I've seen lots of galaxy s5's. All of their buttflaps were torn off lol
> 
> Even without the waterproofing, the z3 is an affordable, powerful, small-sized phone with a great camera, great battery, and those front facing speakers

Click to collapse



Yeah, I admit the Xperia Compact series is the best compact phone currently out there (IMO).
But maybe I'm just hella unlucky. I've had hang/crash/auto-restart problems, proximity sensor died, digitizer went faulty (it has got to the point where I can now only use about 50% of my screen), and my audio jack also died. All these within a year of purchase. :crying:


----------



## prichm1992 (Mar 22, 2016)

KrisDLuna said:


> Yeah, I admit the Xperia Compact series is the best compact phone currently out there (IMO).
> But maybe I'm just hella unlucky. I've had hang/crash/auto-restart problems, proximity sensor died, digitizer went faulty (it has got to the point where I can now only use about 50% of my screen), and my audio jack also died. All these within a year of purchase. :crying:

Click to collapse



Every word of that was cringeworthy. My deepest condolences to you and your phone.


----------



## D_Tech (Mar 23, 2016)

*Goodbye N900*

Here's the situation:

I've been using my N900 and very happily so since the day they were available in Australia. But now the 2G network is being closed come December and I have to get a new device. 

I don't care about cameras ... I don't take photos.

I use the phone for making calls, sending SMS, reading ebooks and VERY rarely web-access. I may, of course, start using it for other stuff but I doubt it - I have PCs everywhere I spend more than 10 minutes (home, work, etc) so I tend to use those for the other stuff.

What I want is a device which has the possibility of a fairly good lifespan - given that I've had the N900 for 6 years you can tell I'm not much of an early adopter when it comes to phones. I'd happily use my new device for 5 years, so I'd like it to be pretty rugged and I imagine a replaceable battery would be a good idea.

I also want to be able to root the thing and remove as much of the bloat that I don't want/need as I possibly can. I will not be using any of the Google services as I don't need them, so a device which can be de-googled pretty thoroughly would be appreciated ... if I don't need a service I don't want it running using battery/CPU/bandwidth etc.

I don't need something as small as the N900 ... a larger screen would be welcome.

I fully realise I'm a pretty 'niche' user - but I'm hoping that someone here might have some good suggestions.

TIA

D


----------



## Mr.Groppi (Mar 23, 2016)

I have been searching for the right Android phone for me for days and my head is spinning! Can anyone help?

I live near Chicago and I have T-Mobile for personal and AT&T for business. I want a dual active sim phone so I can receive calls on both no matter what. The main 4G/LTE data would be running off of my personal line with T-Mobile. My only real data needs on the second sim are picture messages.

What I'm looking for: 

Not optional - At least a 5" screen preferably 5.5" - 6", at least 3gb ram, at least 32gb of storage, expandable memory at least up to 64gb, dual sim active(need to be able to receive pic messages on both sims too), under $500

Optional - I would like a removable battery though I'm flexible as long as it has GREAT battery life and quick charge capable, NFC, Android 6.0 or a stable CM build, USB type C, Octacor core processor.

I really like what I see with the P9000, and Zen Phone 2, but the P9000 doesn't seem to have all the network bands I need and the Zen Phone 2 cant receive pic messages on the second sim.

I just read that the P9000 is set to come out in May for a US version so maybe I have to wait for that to come out. 

Any suggestions would be very much appreciated though!


----------



## lu99ke (Mar 23, 2016)

Gorhell said:


> So both phones have same price range here. I just can't pick which to get is Samsung A7 2016 worth it or should I go Z5 Compact? I want a bigger screen but Z5 Compact would suffice. I'm a little bit concern about their android development as of now there's no support here for the latest A7 and at the same time Z5 Compact support takes time. I want to install a CM on both phones, I want AOSP or CM. What I want is atleast 5" inch screen with a good SoC and a better battery life also a fingerprint is a plus

Click to collapse



Just note with Sony and ASOP roms... Sony are wonderful supporters of development but You unlock the BL and you lose the Sony DRM which includes camera post processing smarts... The camera performance becomes less than desirable... Just be aware of that

---------- Post added at 08:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 AM ----------




D_Tech said:


> Here's the situation:
> 
> I've been using my N900 and very happily so since the day they were available in Australia. But now the 2G network is being closed come December and I have to get a new device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't get an android phone if you realistically want it to last 6 years....if you are I would go with the absolute highest specced phone possible...  

To truly degoogle a phone root and install an ASOP rom... 

My guess is once you have it available you will use it more...


----------



## tonygamble (Mar 23, 2016)

I am using a Samsung 7.7 p6810 as a satnav in a vintage car. I have installed a CM Lollipop rom. It gives me better battery useage and Xposed allows me to modify the screen resolution of Navigon so it is easier to see. The 7.7 also doubles as an email system and web browser when we go on holiday.

The 7.7 does not have a particularly effective GPS receiver and, being old technology, it is generally lethargic for web work.

I can't take anything larger as the 197mm height is the max the car will accomodate. The Samsung S2 8" is just a shade too big or I would buy one.

What is the best Android tablet around that is a bit shorter than 197mm and offering better peformance than the now quite old 7.7?

I would want to install Xposed so I can adjust the Navigon resolution. Presumably Lollipop will come with anything I buy - and battery performance is important as the machine will be doing satnav duty for quite long days.

Wifi and no cellphone facility are fine as I'll never need to use the tablet as a phone.

Tony
London UK


----------



## extrem0 (Mar 23, 2016)

D_Tech said:


> Here's the situation:
> 
> I've been using my N900 and very happily so since the day they were available in Australia. But now the 2G network is being closed come December and I have to get a new device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You could try the Nexus 5 (2013). It's still better than most mid-end devices. Since you don't care for camera nor Google services, I think it'll be great. The only issue is its battery, which is non removable.

Or you can try Samsung Galaxy S5, it's more recent, has great battery life, removable battery, waterproof, but I don't know if you can root/debloat it.



lu99ke said:


> Don't get an android phone if you realistically want it to last 6 years....if you are I would go with the absolute highest specced phone possible...

Click to collapse



I have an HTC Sensation running lollipop pretty well. It was launched 5 years ago. There's already a MM ROM for it.

I bet that if he gets an sd410/2gb RAM device it's very likely it'll survive for >5 years.
Since he doesn't use google apps(services) which consumes more power, maybe even a low end device would do it.


----------



## Planterz (Mar 23, 2016)

Mr.Groppi said:


> I have been searching for the right Android phone for me for days and my head is spinning! Can anyone help?
> 
> I live near Chicago and I have T-Mobile for personal and AT&T for business. I want a dual active sim phone so I can receive calls on both no matter what. The main 4G/LTE data would be running off of my personal line with T-Mobile. My only real data needs on the second sim are picture messages.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The problem with your situation is that there's precious few dual SIM phones available in the USA. You can always import one, but it won't have the right LTE bands. The few that exist either don't also have expandable storage, or if they do, it takes up the 2nd SIM slot. The closest phone I can think of that would work for you would be the OnePlus 2. Dual SIM, but no expandable storage. 64gb is plenty though. No NFC, but it has USB type C, SD810 processor (octacore), quick charge, and it'll be updated for a long time, even after OnePlus gives up on it, since it's basically a non-Google Nexus. Battery isn't removable, but it looks like it's actually quite easy to replace (compared to other phones). I tried to find out if the 2nd SIM could send/receive texts properly, but I got lost in a quagmire of contradiction and confusion, and gave up (I'm also about 2.3 sheets to the wind right now). If you're interested in the OnePlus 2, I'll leave it up to you to figure it out.

BTW, I have family in Naperville. Grew up in Geneva, myself.


----------



## yusisushi (Mar 23, 2016)

So, I want to buy a new phone. but I don't want to spend too much money.. I usually spend around 200$
all I want to be able to do with my phone is listening to music and making photo's( I know sometimes with 5mp and good autofocus you can make quality photo's, as with an 8mp without any autofocus it can sometimes still be hard to get it sharp..)
but also I'd like to have some ROM's available for in the future when I get used to my phone.. 
can someone advice me on this? I tried looking for phones in the shop and then comparing them with the forums here, but I'm never sure if I really made a good comparison or looked at everything..


----------



## D_Tech (Mar 24, 2016)

lu99ke said:


> Don't get an android phone if you realistically want it to last 6 years....if you are I would go with the absolute highest specced phone possible...
> 
> To truly degoogle a phone root and install an ASOP rom...
> 
> My guess is once you have it available you will use it more...

Click to collapse




I imagine that you are right, I will find additional uses for it - growing into the capacity of the device so to speak.

But with dual screen monitors on my PCs at work and home and 53 year old eyesight ... I'm gonna use the PCs more often than not 

But you raise an interesting point - what alternative is there to an Android phone? I don't favour an iPhone for a variety of reasons, but I could conceivably be swayed. I've looked at the other options (Windows, Ubuntu, etc) and they lack the community support to make the viable to my mind.





extrem0 said:


> You could try the Nexus 5 (2013). It's still better than most mid-end devices. Since you don't care for camera nor Google services, I think it'll be great. The only issue is its battery, which is non removable.
> 
> Or you can try Samsung Galaxy S5, it's more recent, has great battery life, removable battery, waterproof, but I don't know if you can root/debloat it.

Click to collapse



Thanks mate - I'll look into the Galaxy S5 and see how viable it is to run AOSP on it.


----------



## zelendel (Mar 24, 2016)

D_Tech said:


> I imagine that you are right, I will find additional uses for it - growing into the capacity of the device so to speak.
> 
> But with dual screen monitors on my PCs at work and home and 53 year old eyesight ... I'm gonna use the PCs more often than not
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Ill be honest you will not be happy with AOSP on any galaxy device.  

And to be honest I am right there with you and use my mobile device less and less. So if you want to get an AOSP based device I would grab a nexus. It will have the longest AOSP support.


----------



## Mr.Groppi (Mar 24, 2016)

Planterz said:


> The problem with your situation is that there's precious few dual SIM phones available in the USA. You can always import one, but it won't have the right LTE bands. The few that exist either don't also have expandable storage, or if they do, it takes up the 2nd SIM slot. The closest phone I can think of that would work for you would be the OnePlus 2. Dual SIM, but no expandable storage. 64gb is plenty though. No NFC, but it has USB type C, SD810 processor (octacore), quick charge, and it'll be updated for a long time, even after OnePlus gives up on it, since it's basically a non-Google Nexus. Battery isn't removable, but it looks like it's actually quite easy to replace (compared to other phones). I tried to find out if the 2nd SIM could send/receive texts properly, but I got lost in a quagmire of contradiction and confusion, and gave up (I'm also about 2.3 sheets to the wind right now). If you're interested in the OnePlus 2, I'll leave it up to you to figure it out.
> 
> BTW, I have family in Naperville. Grew up in Geneva, myself.

Click to collapse



No kidding! Small world huh!? Thanks for the suggestion. I think I was dismissing the OnePlus 2 because of the lack of expandable memory but maybe I can be a little flexible on that as long as it's at least 64gb. Though I just did a little more research and it seems as though the OnePlus 3 is scheduled to come out in June. I think I will wait a few more months and see how it looks otherwise the OnePlus 2 looks like a pretty decent option. Thanks!


----------



## extrem0 (Mar 24, 2016)

Mr.Groppi said:


> No kidding! Small world huh!? Thanks for the suggestion. I think I was dismissing the OnePlus 2 because of the lack of expandable memory but maybe I can be a little flexible on that as long as it's at least 64gb. Though I just did a little more research and it seems as though the OnePlus 3 is scheduled to come out in June. I think I will wait a few more months and see how it looks otherwise the OnePlus 2 looks like a pretty decent option. Thanks!

Click to collapse



I'd definitely wait for oneplus 3. It'll have sd820 which is a lot better than sd810 and probably more efficient in terms of performance/battery consumption. I've seen some complaints about oneplus 2 battery, although it's a great device, but all great device, since it's an electronic, it'll probably be replaced by a better one. I have OPO and was wanting to get a dual sim, but I didn't find oneplus two worth the upgrade. If I were you, I'd wait for sd820 devices which are a lot more promising then sd810.

---------- Post added at 12:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 AM ----------




zelendel said:


> Ill be honest you will not be happy with AOSP on any galaxy device.
> 
> And to be honest I am right there with you and use my mobile device less and less. So if you want to get an AOSP based device I would grab a nexus. It will have the longest AOSP support.

Click to collapse



I had an s4 and I didn't bother using cyanogenmod on it. Actually I preferred it a lot more than stock touchwiz (just like many other people). I think he won't want a Nexus device because all of them since Samsung Galaxy Nexus have non-removable batteries. Since he's going to use it for 6 years, I doubt a battery on current devices can survive that time, unless he charges it once a week, which is possible as he told he doesn't use a phone that much.


----------



## D_Tech (Mar 24, 2016)

extrem0 said:


> I had an s4 and I didn't bother using cyanogenmod on it. Actually I preferred it a lot more than stock touchwiz (just like many other people). I think he won't want a Nexus device because all of them since Samsung Galaxy Nexus have non-removable batteries. Since he's going to use it for 6 years, I doubt a battery on current devices can survive that time, unless he charges it once a week, which is possible as he told he doesn't use a phone that much.

Click to collapse



Actually - I use the phone quite a lot ... mostly SMS and reading. Granted they aren't heavy drains compared to gaming etc, but I think a replaceable battery is definitely a good idea.

And I do want to allow for increased use as I expand to meet the capabilities of the device.

But being able to root and replace the OS is a must as I'm quite sure that I won't want all the cruft that the telco (probably Telstra) will load the poor thing down with. With no experience with Android it may be that I opt for CM, or perhaps the stock version from the manufacturer, but I'm certain that I'll be customising it to meet my needs beyond what an unrooted phone will permit.


----------



## tonygamble (Mar 24, 2016)

Having done a day's research I am inclined towards the Nexus 6p.

It is not quite as large as the 7.7 but it is much newer technology.

They are, by Samsung 8 and 7.7 standards, much more expensive on eBay. Both a good and bad sign I guess!!

Any comments?

Tony





tonygamble said:


> I am using a Samsung 7.7 p6810 as a satnav in a vintage car. I have installed a CM Lollipop rom. It gives me better battery useage and Xposed allows me to modify the screen resolution of Navigon so it is easier to see. The 7.7 also doubles as an email system and web browser when we go on holiday.
> 
> The 7.7 does not have a particularly effective GPS receiver and, being old technology, it is generally lethargic for web work.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Planterz (Mar 24, 2016)

tonygamble said:


> Having done a day's research I am inclined towards the Nexus 6p.
> 
> It is not quite as large as the 7.7 but it is much newer technology.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You'd probably find the screen too small, and that's a lot to spend for what you intend it for. Look at a 2013 Nexus 7. I remember seeing guides on using the Nexus 7 for these purposes. It's not the most powerful by today's standards, but it's more powerful than your old Samsung, and plenty powerful for what you intend to do with it. Plus, there's few devices with as much continued developer support, and will still have it long after Google abandoned it.


----------



## Sreeroop (Mar 24, 2016)

am going to buy a new phone.. I have two phones in my mind 1) Letv Le1s and 2) lenovo K4 note...so which should i opt?? any suggestions??? i want a phone with pricce beloow 15k Indian rupees..


----------



## tonygamble (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestion.

My wife has a Nexus 7 on her desk and it serves her well.

She is out for a short while so I loaded Navigon and it seems to perform well. It is far more responsive than my re-rommed 7.7.

I need a matte screen so it does not reflect when used in the car. The 7 is inexpensive in the UK so I'll probably get one and forget the 6p which is silly money.

Thanks again.

Tony





Planterz said:


> You'd probably find the screen too small, and that's a lot to spend for what you intend it for. Look at a 2013 Nexus 7. I remember seeing guides on using the Nexus 7 for these purposes. It's not the most powerful by today's standards, but it's more powerful than your old Samsung, and plenty powerful for what you intend to do with it. Plus, there's few devices with as much continued developer support, and will still have it long after Google abandoned it.

Click to collapse


----------



## rsenden (Mar 24, 2016)

*Looking for dual-SIM LTE phone with recent Android version*

Hi all,

I'm currently using a Moto X 2014 with a mobile subscription from my employer. Since my employer's subscription only allows limited data and no 4G, I'm thinking about adding a cheap personal 4G subscription. As such I'm looking for a new phone with the following features:
- Dual SIM, with the ability to set one of the SIM's as default for data (4G personal SIM) and the other SIM as default for calls (employer's SIM)
- Long battery life
- Good GPS, WiFi and mobile reception
- 32G+ or ability to add MicroSD
- Latest Android version (with support for future versions, either from manufacturer or possibly custom ROM)
- Not too much bloatware
- Ability to encrypt the phone and run AirWatch (may be an issue with CM-based ROM's)

Some of the special features that I like about the Moto X: AMOLED display, wave to see notifications, shake for camera or flashlight. I mostly use the phone for browsing, texting, calling and multimedia, so it doesn't need to have an ultra-fast processor but should run smoothly without any lags.

Some of the models that I've been looking at: ZUK Z1, OnePlus 2, and various Huawei models. Any suggestions for other models that I should look at, or which of the mentioned models would best suit my needs.


----------



## prichm1992 (Mar 24, 2016)

extrem0 said:


> You could try the Nexus 5 (2013). It's still better than most mid-end devices. Since you don't care for camera nor Google services, I think it'll be great. The only issue is its battery, which is non removable.
> 
> Or you can try Samsung Galaxy S5, it's more recent, has great battery life, removable battery, waterproof, but I don't know if you can root/debloat it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry to slap my two cents in here, but the s5 would be magnificent for what he's asking for. The sprint and T-Mobile versions have awesome development and tons of ROMs. Its super easy to install a CM ROM and simply not install gapps. Wonderful battery, more than modest specs, and all its "ruggedness" make it a great contender for a long and happy ownership.


----------



## exonerare (Mar 24, 2016)

*Which phone should i buy?*

Options: ~Prices are in my currency
Meizu Mx5 32GB - Around $400
OnePlus X - 16GB - Around $400(Black)/$350(White)
Meizu M2 Note - Around $205

I also use a OTG - so these phone need to have OTG support. Decent Camera Quality will do, All are powerful.

I dunno what are your thoughts and why?
Also i listen to alot of music on headphones, so great audio quality is needed.

Edit: If there are any other ones that are cheap and fit my needs above ^^ then recommend them to me aswell
Also has a great display - like the OnePlus X has 441ppi so any other phone with good contrast etc will be good.


----------



## lu99ke (Mar 24, 2016)

Planterz said:


> You'd probably find the screen too small, and that's a lot to spend for what you intend it for. Look at a 2013 Nexus 7. I remember seeing guides on using the Nexus 7 for these purposes. It's not the most powerful by today's standards, but it's more powerful than your old Samsung, and plenty powerful for what you intend to do with it. Plus, there's few devices with as much continued developer support, and will still have it long after Google abandoned it.

Click to collapse



+1 for the nexus 7 2013... I have one rocking Marshmallow and it is better than it has even been...3 years on!

I do keep it pretty clean though...  only use as my E reader and for Web browsing... Will be perfect for what you want to do with it. 

Great development support as Planterz says...


----------



## tonygamble (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks for endorsing the Nexus 7 v2.

I have actually got my 7.7 running smoothly on a custom Marshmallow. 

I'll try it over the weekend. If it does anything silly I'll bid it goodbye and get the Nexus.

Thanks again.

Tony




lu99ke said:


> +1 for the nexus 7 2013... I have one rocking Marshmallow and it is better than it has even been...3 years on!
> 
> I do keep it pretty clean though...  only use as my E reader and for Web browsing... Will be perfect for what you want to do with it.
> 
> Great development support as Planterz says...

Click to collapse


----------



## prichm1992 (Mar 25, 2016)

exonerare said:


> Options: ~Prices are in my currency
> Meizu Mx5 32GB - Around $400
> OnePlus X - 16GB - Around $400(Black)/$350(White)
> Meizu M2 Note - Around $205
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you checked swappa? If you don't need a brand new phone, you can find a one plus X there for something like $225 or a one plus 2 for a little less than $300. As far as other options go, the ascend mate 7 seems to be in your price range. The lg g4 and nexus 6 seem to be as well. For smaller options that support OTG, I saw the xperia z5 compact go, new, for $399 and the HTC one m8 go for $300 or so. Maybe less


----------



## extrem0 (Mar 25, 2016)

exonerare said:


> Options: ~Prices are in my currency
> Meizu Mx5 32GB - Around $400
> OnePlus X - 16GB - Around $400(Black)/$350(White)
> Meizu M2 Note - Around $205
> ...

Click to collapse



What about oneplus one, it's very similar to oneplus X, with a bigger screen.


----------



## neonhomer (Mar 25, 2016)

Here's one for everyone...  My 12 yr old son is starting to spend more time at friend's houses, and also rides his bicycle with friends.  I'm considering getting him a phone, probably with MetroPCS or a similar carrier.   Here's the problem, he still thinks he can get away with anything if he's sneaky enough, and hasn't quite learned that you don't give your information out to everyone you see.

With that being said, I am looking for a phone for him. Something where I can restrict access to certain things (like maybe locking it to allow only certain numbers out or in), app control (what gets loaded), and being able to maintain a record of text messages and calls.  Yeah, it's a bit "big brother", but I'm hoping if he gets this, he will be a little more responsible.   (FYI - his older brother, by 2 yrs, started with a old Samsung Inspire or something like that. After he had that phone a year, I bought him one of the ZTE Max phones from Metro.)

TL;DR - Looking for a smartphone for a 12 yr old that I can control what numbers call in/out, app store control (keep from loading everything out there), and it be somewhat cheap.  I was thinking either the ZTE Obsidian, or the Samsung Galaxy Core Prime. Of course, I'm open to suggestions.

And go!


----------



## vishalgaur789 (Mar 25, 2016)

Rooted my moto g and bursted the speakers.  so, unwillingly, wanna buy a new one.

A good, powerful Android below 30K(Indian National Rupees) in 2016

Any suggestions?


----------



## wwe9112 (Mar 25, 2016)

Not sure if this belongs here or not. But I have a dilemma. I have a note 3 that I got when it came out. The charging port is becoming iffy so I'm going to be needong a new phone. Here's the dilemma, I'm someone who likes to have extra batteries on hand. So I need the phone to have a removable battery. But I also like to be able to flash new rooms and the latest android os. This basically put me into nexus territory which is fine but it doesn't have a removable battery. I live in the US and have att. I've been looking at the g4 but from the looks of it, there are not many roms if any at all. So, is there a phone that fits this? Any tips or anything? I LOVED my galaxy s3 because it was always up to date and i had several extra batteries and what not. Tips ideas etc. Like I said I keep my phone for many years. I'd still keep this one as its in perfect shape, but the port is pooping out lol. 

Thank you


----------



## lu99ke (Mar 26, 2016)

wwe9112 said:


> Not sure if this belongs here or not. But I have a dilemma. I have a note 3 that I got when it came out. The charging port is becoming iffy so I'm going to be needong a new phone. Here's the dilemma, I'm someone who likes to have extra batteries on hand. So I need the phone to have a removable battery. But I also like to be able to flash new rooms and the latest android os. This basically put me into nexus territory which is fine but it doesn't have a removable battery. I live in the US and have att. I've been looking at the g4 but from the looks of it, there are not many roms if any at all. So, is there a phone that fits this? Any tips or anything? I LOVED my galaxy s3 because it was always up to date and i had several extra batteries and what not. Tips ideas etc. Like I said I keep my phone for many years. I'd still keep this one as its in perfect shape, but the port is pooping out lol.
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse



With quick charging phones and power banks these days, you have other options than carrying spare batteries....  They can charge you back up in an hour and you can still use the phone. Also much easier to charge up... As you don't have to have it in the phone to charge.


----------



## 4everstudent (Mar 26, 2016)

*New Smartphone*

Hello, can someone help me, please?
I'm searching for a new smartphone and I was looking at the Chinese manufacturers (umi, elephone, ulefone, oukitel, xiaomi..) but I'm having trouble finding the right one.
Specs I want:
*Fingerprint sensor*
*Memory card slot*
Minimum *2GB RAM* (3GB would be great)
Minimum *16Gb ROM*
F*HD screen*
Back camera minimum 13MPx
*Android 6.0* (or future update confirmed).
Can I get a smartphone for 200€ or less with this specs? ( I highlighted the minimum features)

Thanks.


----------



## wwe9112 (Mar 26, 2016)

lu99ke said:


> With quick charging phones and power banks these days, you have other options than carrying spare batteries....  They can charge you back up in an hour and you can still use the phone. Also much easier to charge up... As you don't have to have it in the phone to charge.

Click to collapse



I ordered the 6p.  I got it used for 380. It said slightly used,  damaged box.  Something along those likes. It was an amazon warehouse deal. I figured if the battery did go to crap in 2 or 3 years and not hold charge at all,  I could use a battery bank fully maybe. Maybe velcro it to the back and leave that plugged in or something.  Have you ever heard of doing that? I've never done it before but it was an idea.  Highly inconvenient, probably not so good on the port,  but if I am careful with the phone,  as I generally am,  I don't think it would hurt too much. I think what happened to this one is I used it in bed on charge and maybe messed with something. Idk. But,  does that sound viabke


----------



## exonerare (Mar 28, 2016)

*Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 Pro PRIME!*

Anyone have experience with the Note 3 Pro PRIME version?


----------



## Sammiller88 (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm from Australia 
I want a unlocked mobile 
my budget is 440
I want it for games, facebook, music,
Size 4.5 inch and up


----------



## banjara (Mar 29, 2016)

Moto x play is a good bet looking at your requirements and prior experience


----------



## emily16 (Mar 29, 2016)

I want to get a tablet with pressure sensitive stylus. The idea comes from this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpwB9vDI4DM。
I only used capacitive stylus before.  I need some suggestion on pressure sensitive stylus. Is it worth buying?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 29, 2016)

vishalgaur789 said:


> Rooted my moto g and bursted the speakers.  so, unwillingly, wanna buy a new one.
> 
> A good, powerful Android below 30K(Indian National Rupees) in 2016
> 
> Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



33k for s6 , I got one and it's totally worth the extra 3k.
Or Nexus 5x for 26k for sure


----------



## Najis (Mar 29, 2016)

My old phone died today. RIP.. And now I'm looking for a new one. The requirements are the following. 
Small, (under 5-inch display), because of my small hands.
Good cameras (Yes, both, back and the front camera), because I love to take pictures and I'm a big Snapchat user. 
And under 400€, because no money.

Are there any phones fitting these requirements? I've looked OnePlus X and Xiaomi, but the fact that OPX has slow WiFi and LTE speeds are extreme thumbs down for me. And they don't sell Xiaomi phones here where I live.


----------



## Ashik.Rafeek (Mar 29, 2016)

*Honor 5x*

I like to buy Honor 5x. I am looking for a fingerprint scanner phone.
If anyone has used the phone give a feedback.
If possible can you tell its pros and cons also.


----------



## pcrussell50 (Mar 30, 2016)

I have a Nexus 6, stock, not rooted. it is my main phone, and i use it with project Fi. 

BUT, i'm looking for a backup phone to replace one i just recently lost. 

i still also have my old grandfathered ATT unlimited data plan from back when the iphone first came out, and i was using that sim in my old galaxy note 2, rooted, with various AOSP roms on it. now trouble is, i've lost my old note 2.

So what I'm looking for is:
easily rootable without a buggy hack like a patched kernel
5.5" screen size if possible, preferably bigger
current enough to run a Marshmallow AOSP rom, but does not have to be blazing fast

it's beginning to look like the note 2 is still the way to go...

-Peter


----------



## D_Tech (Mar 30, 2016)

zelendel said:


> Ill be honest you will not be happy with AOSP on any galaxy device.
> 
> And to be honest I am right there with you and use my mobile device less and less. So if you want to get an AOSP based device I would grab a nexus. It will have the longest AOSP support.

Click to collapse



Sorry to be slow replying - I've been away for a few days.

Why would I not be happy with AOSP on a galaxy?

TIA

D


----------



## jbrzoska093 (Mar 30, 2016)

Hello I'm planning to buy my next phone, my two picks are Galaxy S7 Edge or LG G5.

If it comes to SGS7 everything is just fine but I'm worried about AMOLED burns(I use my phone very much and long, displaying static content on the screen like navigation), also I'm worried about sound quality on headphones and speakers, and of course updates.

If it comes to LG G5, I know it isn't really there yet but we know something about it, here I'm worried about screen brightness, battery life, it can be bad quality because of modules and they will loosen over time.

What do you guys suggest?


----------



## Moosu (Mar 30, 2016)

vishalgaur789 said:


> Rooted my moto g and bursted the speakers.  so, unwillingly, wanna buy a new one.
> 
> A good, powerful Android below 30K(Indian National Rupees) in 2016
> 
> Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



Try yu yutopia


----------



## Planterz (Mar 30, 2016)

D_Tech said:


> Sorry to be slow replying - I've been away for a few days.
> 
> Why would I not be happy with AOSP on a galaxy?
> 
> TIA

Click to collapse



Bugs. Camera, radios, hardware buttons typically. If it's a popular device the kinks might get worked out, particularly if it's an old-ish one. On a Note device, the S-Pen will be useless (unless I'm mistaken). I wanted to use LiquidSmooth on my S4, but it wouldn't read the microSD slot. Went with Omni, which is a modified stock TouchWiz ROM. I really should try some other AOSP ROMs on the thing, since I really don't use any TouchWiz features, hate the settings menu with a passion, and the only reason I kept it stock was to use Milk, and they're shutting that down. 

One reason to stick with stock on a Galaxy, even if there's a stable AOSP ROM that you like, is that Samsung's camera software is excellent. I could take better looking pictures with the 5mp one on my cheapo Galaxy Light than I could on my Nexus 4 (no shocker there) or even my OnePlus One. What good are more pixels in a picture if those pixels look like crap?

---------- Post added at 02:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 AM ----------




jbrzoska093 said:


> Hello I'm planning to buy my next phone, my two picks are Galaxy S7 Edge or LG G5.
> 
> If it comes to SGS7 everything is just fine but I'm worried about AMOLED burns(I use my phone very much and long, displaying static content on the screen like navigation), also I'm worried about sound quality on headphones and speakers, and of course updates.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can't say anything about the G5, since as you said, it's not out yet. As for the Samsung, AMOLED burn-in could be an issue. The main part would be the nav bar and everything in it. That's where it occurs most often, and where nav buttons are if the phone uses them. Root/Xposed/etc can prevent some of that by hiding things and using pie controls, but if you've got the Snapdragon variant, that's not an option (yet...?) since the bootloader is locked.

---------- Post added at 02:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 AM ----------




pcrussell50 said:


> I have a Nexus 6, stock, not rooted. it is my main phone, and i use it with project Fi.
> 
> BUT, i'm looking for a backup phone to replace one i just recently lost.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Depends on how much you're looking to spend. Looking at Swappa, a Note 2 would run as much as an LG G3, and the G3 is a much newer/more powerful device. OnePlus One's a good option too. If you want to go somewhere inbetween the Nexus 6 and Note 2, consider a Note 3, but get the T-Mobile version.


----------



## daize (Mar 30, 2016)

Help guys, I'm really lost.

I'm looking for a phone that's 4.5 (or 4.7) inch, that doesn't have an aweful low resolution, has bandwidths for different continents, and isn't too slow.
I use it for reading, mostly, that's why the resolution is pretty important.

I had found that in the Jiayu G4, but I can't get a hold of such a phone anymore. I loved it that it wasn't expensive at all!

Any ideas?


----------



## Compermised (Mar 31, 2016)

*Water-resistant, IR blaster, friendly boot-loader*

Looking to pick up a water-resistant phone with a friendly boot-loader and if possible a IR blaster.

Would like a SD card slot, but optional. 

Recommendations?

Non-IR recommendations?

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## desteptule (Mar 31, 2016)

*SGS5 vs HtcM8*

Hei guys, I will like to buy a phone, I can't chose from S5 and M8, what phone is better, can you come up with arguments?


----------



## Planterz (Mar 31, 2016)

desteptule said:


> Hei guys, I will like to buy a phone, I can't chose from S5 and M8, what phone is better, can you come up with arguments?

Click to collapse



Tough choice. The M8's biggest advantages are premium build and the stereo front-facing speakers. The S5 has a fingerprint scanner, but from what I've read it's not all that great. It has a much better camera, waterproofness, and a replaceable battery. Between the 2, I'd choose the S5 without hesitation. Are these your only options though? How about the OnePlus X? Or a Sony Z3? Similar sizes, premium builds, an extra gig of RAM each, both with their own particular advantages.


----------



## rgir (Apr 1, 2016)

*i wanna buy new phone but cant decides in between two ?*

OnePlus 2 Or Mi 5 ?
i wanna buy new phone but cant decides in between two ?
will anyone tell me which one is better 

both are around 25k in india

oneplus 2 64gb + 4 gb ram 23k
MI 5 32 GB + 3 gb ram 25k

which one to buy ?
budget is 25k


----------



## fcarminato (Apr 1, 2016)

Hi I´d like to suggest  XDA to add a new device to the devices list forum.
Please, add the Asus Zenfone GO forum.

thanks


----------



## StefanoZen5 (Apr 1, 2016)

rgir said:


> OnePlus 2 Or Mi 5 ?
> i wanna buy new phone but cant decides in between two ?
> will anyone tell me which one is better
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Absolutely the mi5, all technical specs are better and also the design is better

Sent from my ASUS_T00F using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 04:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:36 PM ----------

Hi guys, what do you think of the redmi note 3 pro? 

Sent from my ASUS_T00F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## srv.abhishek (Apr 1, 2016)

Hello,
I have s3 international model for about 3 years now. I had a very satisfying experience with it considering the ROM and Kernel development and support
I am planning to change phones: in your advice which would be a good one

1. I am looking in 300-450 $ range ( I had purchased S3 for 28,000 INR)
2. I had looked into Nexus, HTC, and Sony but could not reach a definite conclusion
3. My typical usage is Whatsapp, FB, games like Swordigo, BeastQuest, etc, Browsing, youtube.... typical usage you know
4. A good development support is definitely needed as it extends phone's shelf life


----------



## Planterz (Apr 1, 2016)

srv.abhishek said:


> Hello,
> I have s3 international model for about 3 years now. I had a very satisfying experience with it considering the ROM and Kernel development and support
> I am planning to change phones: in your advice which would be a good one
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I replied to you in the other thread.


----------



## NahbiCris (Apr 4, 2016)

*Oneplus Two or Nexus 5X or wait for another?*

I'm looking a phone, and i see the oneplus 2 with 64Gb of storage is at 350$, or buy a nexus 5x 32Gb 370$  or wait for another phone.
I'm asking because i dont know wich buy or wait for the Oneplus 3 or another phone.
I'm thinking spend between 350$ and 400$
Thanks and sorry for my english


----------



## RandomXDAUser (Apr 4, 2016)

Hey y'all, its next purchase time for me, I'm looking for a device that

1) has ability to root/unlock bootloader so I can install CM
2) can use Cricket (att network prepaid)
3) has a top-tier camera with OIS
4) has a fingerprint scanner underneath rear camera 

The Nexus 6 variants looked perfect - until I found out they don't include OIS.  Any recommendations?


----------



## pcrussell50 (Apr 4, 2016)

RandomXDAUser said:


> The Nexus 6 variants looked perfect - until I found out they don't include OIS.  Any recommendations?

Click to collapse



The original Nexus 6 DOES have OIS.  And it supports wireless charging.  And it has a bigger screen.  The newer version has a smaller screen and neither of those features.

-Peter


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## RandomXDAUser (Apr 4, 2016)

pcrussell50 said:


> The original Nexus 6 DOES have OIS.  And it supports wireless charging.  And it has a bigger screen.  The newer version has a smaller screen and neither of those features.
> 
> -Peter

Click to collapse



Thanks for this info - the original does look like a pretty damn good device, but it is rather large.  Any other phone suggestions?

Edit: The original Nexus 6 also seems to lack a fingerprint scanner.


----------



## pcrussell50 (Apr 4, 2016)

RandomXDAUser said:


> Thanks for this info - the original does look like a pretty damn good device, but it is rather large.  Any other phone suggestions?
> 
> Edit: The original Nexus 6 also seems to lack a fingerprint scanner.

Click to collapse



LOL, no accounting for taste.  I think the N6 is a wee bit too small still.  It falls over in my pants pocket and bends the headset plug and eventually ruins the cable.  If it were a little bigger, it would stand upright and not have room to fall over.  Of course, I don't wear skinny jeans... Just regular "boring dad", slacks, jeans and shorts.

Correct. No finger print scanner on the N6.


----------



## Nitro1max1 (Apr 5, 2016)

pcrussell50 said:


> LOL, no accounting for taste.  I think the N6 is a wee bit too small still.  It falls over in my pants pocket and bends the headset plug and eventually ruins the cable.  If it were a little bigger, it would stand upright and not have room to fall over.  Of course, I don't wear skinny jeans... Just regular "boring dad", slacks, jeans and shorts.
> 
> Correct. No finger print scanner on the N6.

Click to collapse



The Nexus 6 is a great device, I made the decision and went with this phone mostly because of the screen and pure Android. It has a bunch of development going on. But the Nexus 6 nearly has a 6 inch screen so small? It is one of the biggest phones out there. Also I use it on cricket's network and it works perfectly.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## pcrussell50 (Apr 6, 2016)

Nitro1max1 said:


> The Nexus 6 is a great device, I made the decision and went with this phone mostly because of the screen and pure Android. It has a bunch of development going on. But the Nexus 6 nearly has a 6 inch screen so small? It is one of the biggest phones out there. Also I use it on cricket's network and it works perfectly.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



The way I look at my Nexus 6 size wise: Why do you get a phablet instead of a regular phone?  Big screen.  The Nexus 6 is small enough to fall over in my pocket (which eventually destroys my headphones).  If it were bigger, it would still fit, but without falling over in an ordinary men's slacks pocket... And you would have the benefit of a larger screen, too.

That's how I see phablets, anyway.

-Peter


----------



## killerxtreme (Apr 6, 2016)

So like others here I'm looking to get a new phone, my upgrade is well over due as my current phone is the Samsung Galaxy S2 (which has the beloved bat500 issue, so my wifi doesn't work), previous phone to that was the Captivate (aka sgs original) Looking around there honestly doesn't seem to be many great choices in phones anymore. The new phones coming out are un-rootable, and seem to be going the way of apple devices, locked down tight. I really don't like the way a few phones are even doing their 'desktop'. I would love to get the new S7, cause you know its the latest and greatest, however I do enjoy having root. I want a phone that is like the Galaxy S series, something that is powerful (gotta be able to play games super smooth), super long battery life, and I'm able to root. Any good suggestions? Thinking of going to like an S4 since that seems to be the last phone that was rootable.


----------



## pcrussell50 (Apr 6, 2016)

killerxtreme said:


> So like others here I'm looking to get a new phone, my upgrade is well over due as my current phone is the Samsung Galaxy S2 (which has the beloved bat500 issue, so my wifi doesn't work), previous phone to that was the Captivate (aka sgs original) Looking around there honestly doesn't seem to be many great choices in phones anymore. The new phones coming out are un-rootable, and seem to be going the way of apple devices, locked down tight. I really don't like the way a few phones are even doing their 'desktop'. I would love to get the new S7, cause you know its the latest and greatest, however I do enjoy having root. I want a phone that is like the Galaxy S series, something that is powerful (gotta be able to play games super smooth), super long battery life, and I'm able to root. Any good suggestions? Thinking of going to like an S4 since that seems to be the last phone that was rootable.

Click to collapse



At the risk of ringing the "duh" bell, Nexus phones are still rootable... At least they have easily unlockable bootloaders., even if Android itself is becoming more locked down.  With chainfire having taken SuperSU commercial, (hasn't stopped me from using it), I bet some XDA'ers step up the development of an open source root.

-Peter


----------



## prichm1992 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hey everybody, I'm looking for a new phone for my wife, and she has a strange set of requirements. I've been racking my brain trying to find something she'll love, but haven't gotten much on my own.

She wants a "weird" phone. Something other people probably wouldn't have. It doesn't need to be super fast (I'm sure even a snapdragon 600 would do) and it doesn't need to be rootable. It needs to work with her prepaid at&t tracfone sim, and it needs to connect well to WiFi. Battery life doesn't have to be great, just decent will do. Same goes for camera. Last but not least, it needs to be 5.7 inches or bigger.

For reference, she has an LG g flex and loves it. It's been restarting itself constantly though and needs replaced. Thank you for your time.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## lu99ke (Apr 6, 2016)

prichm1992 said:


> Hey everybody, I'm looking for a new phone for my wife, and she has a strange set of requirements. I've been racking my brain trying to find something she'll love, but haven't gotten much on my own.
> 
> She wants a "weird" phone. Something other people probably wouldn't have. It doesn't need to be super fast (I'm sure even a snapdragon 600 would do) and it doesn't need to be rootable. It needs to work with her prepaid at&t tracfone sim, and it needs to connect well to WiFi. Battery life doesn't have to be great, just decent will do. Same goes for camera. Last but not least, it needs to be 5.7 inches or bigger.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 6
Nexus 6p
Moto x style

NOT rare... But outside the tech fraternity will not be common. 



Sent from my D6603 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 6, 2016)

After a device with minimum 3GB RAM, with NFC and finger print scanner. I've been looking at the Mi5 but I'm on Three in the UK and am worried about not having band 20. Are there other options in a similar price range, without relying on older chips? 

Sent from my Blade S6 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Apr 7, 2016)

lu99ke said:


> Nexus 6
> Nexus 6p
> Moto x style
> 
> NOT rare... But outside the tech fraternity will not be common.

Click to collapse



I've seen maybe 2 Moto X 2013's in the wild, zero Moto X 2014's, zero 2015's and apart from the one sitting next to me, ONE Nexus 6. Haven't seen a Nexus 6P yet. OnePlus would be a good option as well.


----------



## prichm1992 (Apr 8, 2016)

Planterz said:


> I've seen maybe 2 Moto X 2013's in the wild, zero Moto X 2014's, zero 2015's and apart from the one sitting next to me, ONE Nexus 6. Haven't seen a Nexus 6P yet. OnePlus would be a good option as well.

Click to collapse



She isn't at all interested in them, unfortunately. She wanted the galaxy round, but the cheapest one I could find was $775, so nope. Looks like it'll either have to be another g flex or maybe an ascend mate 2.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## daize (Apr 8, 2016)

prichm1992 said:


> She isn't at all interested in them, unfortunately. She wanted the galaxy round, but the cheapest one I could find was $775, so nope. Looks like it'll either have to be another g flex or maybe an ascend mate 2.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Some may see this as cheating, but.. wouldn't getting one of those "non-rare" phones work with a "fancy, distinct" case work, with a distinctly looking ROM and/or some apps that change the OS appearance?... have to be creative now and then


----------



## Planterz (Apr 8, 2016)

prichm1992 said:


> She isn't at all interested in them, unfortunately. She wanted the galaxy round, but the cheapest one I could find was $775, so nope. Looks like it'll either have to be another g flex or maybe an ascend mate 2.

Click to collapse



I remember that one. Goofy thing. I think it was more of a "proof of concept" sort of idea, rather than an intended actual product. There's basically zero cases or specific accessories. Nobody bothered.


----------



## prichm1992 (Apr 8, 2016)

Planterz said:


> I remember that one. Goofy thing. I think it was more of a "proof of concept" sort of idea, rather than an intended actual product. There's basically zero cases or specific accessories. Nobody bothered.

Click to collapse



Yeah, it's hilarious! But at any rate, she doesn't want anything to do with a flex anymore, since hers is now getting 2g speed on wifi. We're narrowed down to the HTC one max, to make a statement, or the huawei ascend mate 2, which would simply 'work' no matter what. Nobody seems to have any complaints of lemons for either.... I dunno, this is hard. When I buy a device for me, it's power>heat>battery>camera>size. Simple and straightforward. This however is madness.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## sac02 (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm looking to finally get a new phone (currently have a GS4 w/ custom ROM).

Requirement: 
Rootable
Expandable storage (SD card)

Really want:
Exchangeable battery 

Camera, processor, and other stuff are not so important.

Budget is not a concern.

Basically, are there any of the current "top-tier" phones that have root available?

I'm currently w/ AT&T, but am willing to change carriers if necessary.


----------



## Planterz (Apr 8, 2016)

sac02 said:


> I'm looking to finally get a new phone (currently have a GS4 w/ custom ROM).
> 
> Requirement:
> Rootable
> ...

Click to collapse



How new are we talking here?  Note 4 from T-Mobile, Nexus 6, 5X, 6P, Moto X Pure Edition, they'd all apply. The Note 4 has the removable battery. LG G3 checks all the marks, but it's getting a tad long in the tooth; still capable, but It's getting harder to recommend it if you want something for the next few years. G4's bootloader is locked, so don't bother with that one. A bunch of people here on AT&T get T-Mobile devices because they're typically more "open" to root and development and work on AT&T bands. The Nexus 6 and 5P don't have removable batteries, but aren't terribly difficult to tear down if/when you eventually need to replace something.


----------



## Tattered (Apr 8, 2016)

Exact situation as him.  

Need:
Rootable

Really want:
Expandable storage (SD card)
Exchangeable battery 

Deciding between the s7, 6p, and g5. I was leaning toward the g5 because it has a removable battery and SD, but does it have a locked bootloader like the g4? That's a dealbreaker. I absolutely hate my phone now because of its locked bootloader.


----------



## Planterz (Apr 8, 2016)

Tattered said:


> Exact situation as him.
> 
> Need:
> Rootable
> ...

Click to collapse



From what I've gathered, the G5's bootloader is not locked - at least with T-Mobile. But the system partition doesn't have write permissions. So as far as it goes right now, it's not rootable. Yet, anyway. The CM thread in the G5 forum says that the bootloader is locked, so maybe that is the actual case. Either way, SOL. Go with Motorola or your preferred Nexus.


----------



## only-one (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm deciding between the G4 and V10 (have G2 currently).  Which would you suggest and why? Thanks!

I'm not a heavy user. But battery life is still important.


----------



## PATWIST (Apr 9, 2016)

Hello,I want a phone with USB mass storage mode
under 300$

Currently I have LG G2 and there is only MTP support :-/

Are they making smartphones with classic USB mass storage mode?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Planterz (Apr 9, 2016)

only-one said:


> I'm deciding between the G4 and V10 (have G2 currently).  Which would you suggest and why? Thanks!
> 
> I'm not a heavy user. But battery life is still important.

Click to collapse



Of those 2, the V10. But if you expect root or any sort of development whatsoever, look elsewhere.


----------



## only-one (Apr 9, 2016)

Planterz said:


> Of those 2, the V10. But if you expect root or any sort of development whatsoever, look elsewhere.

Click to collapse



No plans to root as of now. But if I was to change my mind, what device would be good?


----------



## tonygamble (Apr 10, 2016)

Maybe this is OT at the moment.

At the time I subscribed to this thread I read an XDA editorial about cellphones and it advocated looking at some of the non branded phones coming out of China. It suggested they could often be excellent value for money as they came direct from the manufacturers and were not loaded with the oncost of a 'smart' name.

When I got into cellphones and tablets there were lots of these on eBay and some were well worth buying.

Almost every recommendation on this thread is for a brand like Samsung or Nexus. Is the XDA suggestion of looking at less obvious names not as valid as when that particular article was written?

Tony


----------



## Planterz (Apr 10, 2016)

tonygamble said:


> Maybe this is OT at the moment.
> 
> At the time I subscribed to this thread I read an XDA editorial about cellphones and it advocated looking at some of the non branded phones coming out of China. It suggested they could often be excellent value for money as they came direct from the manufacturers and were not loaded with the oncost of a 'smart' name.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When was it written?

The main problem, for me anyway, living in the USA is that the vast majority of these phones don't have the LTE bands I need. Some don't even have LTE. I'm guessing that's becaquse  of the 4 major carriers (5 if you include US Cellular), only AT&T and T-Mobile allow unlocked GSM phones. Some carriers in Canada are the same. So they don't consider it enough of a market to bother catering to. I constantly see these amazing devices at amazing prices, then read that they only have bands 1/3/7, or no LTE at all.

And then there's the whole warranty/longevity issue. If something seems too good to be true, it usually is. It's not a bargain if you get an amazing phone for $200 and it craps out on you in 4 months. You just don't know.

Nexus phones get recommend because this is a site for developers and those that utilize such development, and that's part of the purpose of the Nexus line. It's no coincidence that so many new features with Lollipop and Marshmallow mimic or reproduce features seen in custom ROMs like CyanogenMod and other mods like Xposed. Google does their own thing with Android, but it's obvious they pay attention to the open-source communities, teams, and independent developers.

As for Samsung, I can't rightly say. Less and less they're catering to the modders and developers. We're an extreme minority. The new S7s for North America (Snapdragon versions) are locked down tight, because of their Samsung Pay and KNOX. I get that. It's simply a financial/profit decision. That doesn't mean they're not good phones though. On the hardware side, they're great. The flagships, anyway. On the software side, they're getting better, and with Marshmallow the needs for root are fewer than they've been in the past. So for 99.9999% of the population, they're fantastic phones.


----------



## Good Son 5 (Apr 11, 2016)

tonygamble, I'm someone who typically has no problems getting away from big brand devices as I generally like to support small businesses, and I especially don't find have a brand like Samsung written across my device as a positive - but rather a negative.

A few years back, when my big brand device crapped out on me right before I was about to go traveling, I opted for a cheaper replacement that I could get quickly.  Also, since I was about to be traveling internationally, band compatibility with North America (like Planterz mentioned) was not an issue for me.  So I got a, unlocked Blu Dash 5.0.  It came with a lot of bloatware that the setting for which were all written in Chinese - not exactly accessible for me when I tried to remove it.   Eventually, due to several hours lurking at this very forum, I got that crap off there and got it looking decent with Nova launcher.  As a travel phone, it worked just fine, connecting to most wifi and basic voice/text as needed.  So all in all, not a bad experience with fairly limited phone.


Fast forward to today, and I am in the market for a new phone once again.  I am trying to stay within the $250 to $350 range, so again I am looking at smaller brand phones.  But this time the phone must be compatible with all the popular North American wireless bands, so that removes a lot of the phones direct from Asia.  Also, from the vast majority of reviews that I have read of phones within that price range, none of the smaller brand phones seem to have good cameras.  For example, I was considering the Asus Zenfone 2 (despite it's look) because of processing and storage capabilities, but overall reviews of the camera seems to be pretty bad.  I really like the look/design of the Elephone phone, but I can't find many reviews of it, and the ones I can don't speak to highly of the build quality, functionality of the finger-print scanner, and one called the camera a "pure let down."  I was leaning toward a Sony Xperia Z3 until I went into Best Buy and I came to find the camera speed was slower than my Blu phone.  Sure, if everything was perfectly still it would take nice photos, but I want something a little more user-friendly. So I am considering a HTC M8, Moto Maxx, or maybe a One+ .... but I am strongly leaning towards an LG G4.  Bigger brand then I would usually go for, but it appears to be best phone for the price to me at the moment - 


So I am currently looking at an unlocked LG G4 on Amazon for $299 (with a US warranty).  It is has a leather back, which I am sure feels decent, but I will just stick a case on it so it is of no significance really.  To me it seems like it is the best combination of having a good and versatile camera + expandable storage + processing capabilities + a removable/replaceable battery (not a "must" for me, but nice to have) and it is in the range of $250 to $350.  Has anyone here had experience with the G4?

Is there a better phone out there in that range?  Or, alternatively, are there any phone's in the $350 to $450 range that are so much better that I should save up for them?  Any advice and input will be much appreciated.

---------- Post added at 01:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 AM ----------




only-one said:


> No plans to root as of now. But if I was to change my mind, what device would be good?

Click to collapse





Planterz said:


> Of those 2, the V10. But if you expect root or any sort of development whatsoever, look elsewhere.

Click to collapse




Will it forever be impossible to root the V10 and G4?

Also, how do you think the V10 stacks up to the other phones in its price range?


----------



## zelendel (Apr 11, 2016)

There are very many issues with alot of the no name devices out of Asia.  Some of the biggest is that there is no quality control standards in place, lousy after sales support.  

Just keep in mind that you get what you pay for.  This is best seen when comparing a cheap Asia device to a flagship device.  

Also as stated this being a developers site we focus on devices that have full gpl required source code.  

Also alot of those devices really don't appeal to many people.  Mainly devices coming out of china.  They earned a rep for being nothing more then cheap knock offs.  Which they really have not done a good job at proving other wise.


----------



## Good Son 5 (Apr 11, 2016)

zelendel said:


> There are very many issues with alot of the no name devices out of Asia.  Some of the biggest is that there is no quality control standards in place, lousy after sales support.
> 
> Just keep in mind that you get what you pay for.  This is best seen when comparing a cheap Asia device to a flagship device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It was amazing how many people thought my Blu phone was a Samsung until they took a closer look at it.


One other question I am wondering is, how do people like services like squaretrade that offer 3rd party insurance plans?  Obviously, I would factor it in to the total potential cost of a device, but it seems like a nice option when looking at international models of phones.


----------



## Tejanous (Apr 11, 2016)

*Xiaomi Mi5 PRO or Galaxy S7*

Considering the price and the specs, desing, etc. Which is better?


----------



## zelendel (Apr 11, 2016)

Good Son 5 said:


> It was amazing how many people thought my Blu phone was a Samsung until they took a closer look at it.
> 
> 
> One other question I am wondering is, how do people like services like squaretrade that offer 3rd party insurance plans?  Obviously, I would factor it in to the total potential cost of a device, but it seems like a nice option when looking at international models of phones.

Click to collapse



To be honest I can't say as I have never had insurance on any of my devices and have never lost any of them and only dropped one.  Which happened to be my nexus 4. It cracked the screen.  So I saved up for a few months and got a new device as I always pay fill retail for all of my devices.


----------



## tonygamble (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks for those replies about the lesser known brands. Lots of aspects I had not considered.

When was the article written ?   I can't find it again so I can't tell you. I only read it a couple of months ago as I  leap into the world of custom roms - but it could have been written ages ago.

I am also UK based and we have enough problems with roaming charges when we use our phones abroad. The fact that the wavebands might be different pale into the background. I'm coming to the US in a week's time for a holiday and am still uncertain how I'll manage my cellphone.

I had not realised the difference between Nexus and Samsung.

Thanks for the info. It was fascinating.

Tony


----------



## nurunet (Apr 11, 2016)

rsenden said:


> As such I'm looking for a new phone with the following features:
> - Dual SIM, with the ability to set one of the SIM's as default for data (4G personal SIM) and the other SIM as default for calls (employer's SIM)
> - Long battery life
> - Good GPS, WiFi and mobile reception
> ...

Click to collapse



That sounds a lot like what I am looking for. I like what I read about the Moto X Play, but it seems so huge! Any ideas for a similar offering in a smaller size (but with dual SIM and all LTE bands)?


----------



## Puckish (Apr 13, 2016)

*Please help me to chose the device.*

I'm planning to buy a new device. I'm unable to decide which one is to buy. Suggest me please.
Samsung s7 edge
Samsung note 5
Sony xperia z5 premium


----------



## 4everstudent (Apr 13, 2016)

*Sony Smartwatch 3 vs Asus Zenwatch 2*

This is going to be my first smartwatch:fingers-crossed:, so I was looking at Zenwatch 2, the android wear budget smartwatch. But this smartwatch is hard to get nowadays (not available, or no delivery in my country).
I also like the Moto Sport, but it cost 2 times more then Sony Smartwatch 3.
Is it a good option for the first smartwatch? Sony Smartwatch 3 for 135$/120€/95£, or should I wait for the Zenwatch 2 to be available?
Thanks to anyone that answer :good:


----------



## Master Melab (Apr 13, 2016)

What was the most recent edition of the Samsung Galaxy Tab to come without Knox?


----------



## Dito13 (Apr 14, 2016)

Dear community, <br />
<br />
I am looking for a phone which has the following features: <br />
- 5.1" screen max<br />
- Good camera<br />
- Amoled preferred <br />
- (near) vanilla android or a certain array of custom roms to choose from<br />
- available in used condition for under 450 Euros<br />
<br />
Which phone would you suggest? Help will be much appreciated! [emoji106] <br />
<br />
If you care, here's the background: I love my Nexus 6p very much, but as the days get warmer I have more and more problems to fit the Nexus into my pant pockets. I am a dad of two little kids and am a lot outside on playgrounds, in parks etc. so the size is an issue, but for these reasons I also need a good camera.  In the past few days I had the "pleasure" to use the OnePlus X, which turned out to be one of the worst phones I ever used. The low price doesn't compensate for the trouble it brings with itself. So this is no suggestion [emoji6]

Sent from my Nexus 6P using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## kaborayyan (Apr 14, 2016)

*Nexus 6P vs Note 5 vs Vibe P1*

Every phone has its own advantage.

Nexus P6 has the best software support and I know how to flash custom ROMs. I used to flash a lot of ROMs on my old Note 1.

Note 5 has the highest specs for my budget but not that great in relation to software support.

Vibe P1 has the best battery for my budget. But worst software support.

Personally I am a heavy user nearly all my time reading and watching videos on my phone. One RPG game only that I play for 1 hour or more according to missions.

As I said: battery and software support but without compromising the battery  are my targets.

My old phones are in my signature.
What do you think?


----------



## WoBble12 (Apr 14, 2016)

Hello everyone! 
I'm searching for a new phone (normal on this thread^^) and here are my needs : 
-A small size (I have a s3 mini, my new phone could be bigger but not that much, I want it to fit in my pockets and everywhere else.
-An amoled screen (is Samsung the only manufacturer to sell amoled screened phones?)
-A micro sd support.
-A user-removable battery.
-Big autonomy.
-Has to be rootable, and with a good community because I do flash a lot of custom ROMs. 
I think that is all! 
Will read the last pages to see if someone has the same envies, you can still give me the number of the posts similar to mine. 
Thanks!


----------



## lu99ke (Apr 14, 2016)

Sent from my SM-T810 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 10:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 PM ----------




Dito13 said:


> Dear community,
> 
> I am looking for a phone which has the following features:
> - 5.1" screen max
> ...

Click to collapse



Xperia z5 compact 
Xperia z5 (although 5.2')
HTC10 

Sent from my SM-T810 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Dito13 (Apr 14, 2016)

lu99ke said:


> Sent from my SM-T810 using XDA-Developers mobile app
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, but no Amoled-Display on the Sony, not much community support concerning custom roms and the HTC10 is out of my price range. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## zelendel (Apr 15, 2016)

To be honest guys.  I would not put much value on custom rom support in the future.  Google is locking things down and slowing down on pushing fixes to aosp.  So sooner or later the only devices that will have custom rom support will be nexus devices and those will take tons of work to fix what Google is no longer pushing fixes for.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## nl820 (Apr 15, 2016)

Would the ZTE Prestige be faster than the LG Optimus L70?
The phone I have now is the LG Optimus L70 which I got only because it was $20 during a promotion at Metro PCS. It's an absolutely horrible phone, I realize, but I'm on a budget. I'm planning on switching to Boost Mobile and getting the ZTE Prestige. The ZTE and the LG both have only 1gb of ram, which concerns me, although the ZTE has 8gb internal while the LG only has 4gb.

I know nothing about processors or how to figure out if the new phone I want to get will be faster than the one I currently have, so I'm hoping someone here will be nice enough to please review the comparison of the two phones and let me know if it will be faster or not. Unfortunately I don't have enough money at the moment to by a contract phone or an expensive phone because I've got a trip planned. Please don't just tell me both phones are terrible because I already know they aren't the best, I really just need to know if the ZTE would be any faster than the LG.

Additionally, if you know of any better phone than the ZTE Prestige that Metro PCS or Boost carries that's around $100, please let me know. I don't want another LG and am not interested in Alcatel or Huawei because I have no experience with them. Thank you.

*fyi* I would have posted a link to a website comparing the two phones but it says no links right above me so I guess I'm not allowed to, sorry.


----------



## 0657_Code (Apr 15, 2016)

*(Still) looking for a new device*

Hello xda, 

I am still looking for a replacement for my Moto G (1st Gen).

Wishlist:





RAM: min. 2GB
Storage: 32GB+ or SDXC (or both!)
LTE (Bands 3, 7, 20)
2-3 days battery life on low-medium usage
(near) stock android, root
Android 5.1/6.0, good update support
USB-OTG
decent sound quality (3.5mm port, speakers are irrelevant)
Optional: Unlocked/Unlockable bootloader & community support, Dual-SIM (preferably not shared), Waterproof, 802.11.ac Wifi, NFC, MHL, Miracast, USB Type C
Budget: 200-400€
Must be available from a seller in the EU




So far I found a few devices that are interesting:




```
[FONT=Courier New]                  Moto X Play         LG Nexus 5X         Elephone P9000      LG G4
Android Version   6.0                 6.0                 6.0                 6.0 (LG UI)
Size              5.5"                5.2"                5.5"                5.5"
RAM               2GB                 2GB                 [COLOR=Green]4GB[/COLOR]                 3GB
Storage           16GB                32GB                32GB                32GB
SD                + (SDXC)            [COLOR=Red]-[/COLOR]                   + (SDXC)            + (SDXC)
Dual-SIM          [COLOR=Green]+ (french version)[/COLOR]  -                   shared              -
USB Type C        [COLOR=Red]-[/COLOR]                   +                   +                   [COLOR=Red]-[/COLOR]
USB OTG           +                   +                   +                   +
NFC               +                   +                   +                   +
Wifi              802.11n (dual band) [COLOR=Green]802.11ac[/COLOR]            802.11n (dual band) [COLOR=Green]802.11ac[/COLOR]
MHL/Slimport      -                   -                   MHL (supposedly)    Slimport
Water Resistance  [COLOR=Green]+ (IP52)[/COLOR]            -                   -                   -
Battery Life      [COLOR=Green]++[/COLOR]                  o                   ?                   ?
Price             280€                280€                280€                330€
Notes             [COLOR=Red]no gyroscope[/COLOR]                            [COLOR=Red]questionable supp.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=Green]removable batt.
[/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Courier New]                   Dual-SIM: 350€
[/FONT]
```



Do you have any recommendation for me, be it pros or cons for the devices above or new additions to my list? 
btw: I do not have to get a new phone immediately and could probably wait for a new release.

Thanks for your help!

Best Regards
0657_Code


----------



## Kasyton (Apr 16, 2016)

*I'm looking for an easily rootable Sprint phone*

I currently have a LG G4 (LS991ZVA) and am having major issues trying to root it. Mobile hotspot, good battery life, and high mAh battery case availability are a must. I would like it to have expandable storage.


----------



## nla333 (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm thinking of buying opx but redmi note 3 pro seems to be a better option. Which phone i should choose?


----------



## subuim (Apr 16, 2016)

*is there a way to buy a mid range phone & convert to STOCK android*

Hi

Good day folks

I've been an iPhone user for long. Presently I'm using an iPhone 6. I've been wanting to test an android. My search lead me to various forums where *I was advised that stock android is the safest, least troublesome. *With a budget of $250 - $ 300 (Max Max) I was told Nexus 5x is an option. 

Unfortunately, where I live, (I live outside USA.)adding shipping etc, LG nexus 5x, 6 etc were above budget !

So, I'm here with the question,_ "...is there a way to buy a reasonable phone within $250-$275 budget (+$25 shipping) & convert to stock Android _? if yes, Which phone and how ? how easy / cumbersome ?

What do I use my phone for 
Need to have : 
- Very clear TROUBLE FREE working (much more than features !!)
- Normal phone Calls (of course !), phone book, messaging 
- Browsing & E mail (pop / exchange - hotmail)
- Photos & video - but good workable stuff would do, i'm NOT some pro here !
- some You tube & Google maps 
- some soc media like FB, Whatsapp etc
- around five inches screen, decent clarity 

Nice to have 
- Having a note taking app and some "office - Wordprocessor, Spread sheet support" 

Not worried much about brands or looks or features. 

TIA for tips and experiences

PS : I'm new here, already got redirected once !, so IF this is the wrong forum, please direct me (again).

Regards
Subu

---------- Post added at 01:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 PM ----------




tonygamble said:


> Maybe this is OT at the moment.
> 
> At the time I subscribed to this thread I read an XDA editorial about cellphones and it advocated looking at some of the non branded phones coming out of China. It suggested they could often be excellent value for money as they came direct from the manufacturers and were not loaded with the oncost of a 'smart' name.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




are these phones available online on amazon or the like ?

I'm very much interested in an Android as my second phone and don't mind experimenting with such "good" ones 

thanks in advance for your recos and suggestions

regards
Subu


----------



## nla333 (Apr 16, 2016)

subuim said:


> Hi
> 
> Good day folks
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oneplus X is a great midranger with near-stock android. That might suits ur needs


----------



## sirradf (Apr 16, 2016)

is Iphone SE worth it?


----------



## subuim (Apr 16, 2016)

nla333 said:


> Oneplus X is a great midranger with near-stock android. That might suits ur needs

Click to collapse



thanks !!

---------- Post added at 03:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 PM ----------




sirradf said:


> is Iphone SE worth it?

Click to collapse



I'm reading some good reviews about XE 

That would be a great phone to use, but its above my budget and I already have a iPhone 6

that's the main reason i'm looking for Androids '!!


----------



## renaltosonylevi (Apr 16, 2016)

subuim said:


> thanks !!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Before you settle on a phone you might like to purchase it would be a good idea to mention what network you want to connect to in case there are compatibility issues.
Assuming that there are no compatibility issues the one x is a great choice. Also note that there are 3 different variations depending on network requirements.


----------



## MrNellow (Apr 16, 2016)

*Suggestion for development*

Hi guys,
 I am planning to start to develop mobile apps and games. Most important thing for me is developing universal apps that includes Android, iOS and WP.
 At the moment I have a LG G4, a LG G Flex2 and a Nokia Lumia 920 (and a iPad 3 - My cousin has a iPhone 6S Plus which I can anytime borrow).
 For sure I want to change my Flex2. It is a good phone, but cannot satisfy me totally.
 I prefer Nexus phones, because I can go into Android N.
 These are my plans:
 1) Trade LG G Flex 2 and pay extra for Motorola Nexus 6 + Trade LG G4, Lumia 920 and pay extra for Lumia 950 XL/
 2) Trade LG G Flex 2 and pay extra for Huawei Nexus 6P, so I can keep LG G4.
 3) Trade LG G Flex 2 and pay extra for Lumia 950 XL, so again I can keep LG G4.
 I am open for ideas, but please do not suggest me Samsung or HTC. I just don't like them at all.
 Please give me some suggestions. 
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## subuim (Apr 16, 2016)

renaltosonylevi said:


> Before you settle on a phone you might like to purchase it would be a good idea to mention what network you want to connect to in case there are compatibility issues.
> Assuming that there are no compatibility issues the one x is a great choice. Also note that there are 3 different variations depending on network requirements.

Click to collapse



thanks

i wish to use it outside USA on 3G, 4G networks

could you pl give the names / #s of these variations ? 

this is what I am looking at (now) : OnePlus X Dual Sim - 16GB, 4G LTE, 3GB RAM

the seller description looks very close to the 16 GB version in this link http://www.gsmarena.com/oneplus_x-7630.php

REGARDS
SUBU


----------



## bg260 (Apr 17, 2016)

Hello, 
 Let me preface by saying that I may be looking for a device that doesn't exist. 
 I currently have a Verizon Galaxy S4( rooted, but still has a locked boot?.
I also have a T-mobile Galaxy S2. Great for installing custom ROMs, but development is waning I think?. 
So now I am looking for a tablet that will be an answer to both of the problems. 
I have researched and the Nexus 7 is very close. Here's a brief list of what I'm looking for. 
1. External Storage (ROMs storage) 
2. At least 2 GB RAM
3. Extensive past and ongoing development. 
4. 16GB Internal Storage 
5. Minimal if any bloat including /system/app?
6. Really enjoy the amoled screen but not a deal breaker. 
7. Decent to great processing speed. 
8.Good battery life... ( an oxymoron when combined with 7, from what I understand). 
9. Here's the kicker...<$200
10. Wifi only. 
11. Good repository of stock firmware would be nice. 

Hope it's not too much to ask for, every time I get close the external storage seems to always be the problem. 
Doesn't have to be state of the art, just need it to become a "flashoholic", if I so desire.


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Apr 17, 2016)

bg260 said:


> Hello,
> Let me preface by saying that I may be looking for a device that doesn't exist.

Click to collapse



The deal breaker is basically the very low budget...

Otherwise, there are many devices which do pretty much all the things you mentioned.


----------



## bg260 (Apr 17, 2016)

@Mokiwipeout
That and the external storage, the Nexus 7 met a lot of my criteria. I have an old and outdated pc and would rather download zip to sdcard. Any suggestions on something close to my budget? 

Sent from my Stangified SCH-I545 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Apr 17, 2016)

bg260 said:


> Hello,
> Let me preface by saying that I may be looking for a device that doesn't exist.
> I currently have a Verizon Galaxy S4( rooted, but still has a locked boot.
> I also have a T-mobile Galaxy S2. Great for installing custom ROMs, but development is waning I think.
> ...

Click to collapse



nVidia Tegra K1.


----------



## bg260 (Apr 17, 2016)

Planterz said:


> nVidia Tegra K1.

Click to collapse



Thanks. Also got to thinking about going with USB OTG as an alternative to sdcard. 

Sent from my Stangified SCH-I545 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## MrNellow (Apr 17, 2016)

MrNellow said:


> Hi guys,
> I am planning to start to develop mobile apps and games. Most important thing for me is developing universal apps that includes Android, iOS and WP.
> At the moment I have a LG G4, a LG G Flex2 and a Nokia Lumia 920 (and a iPad 3 - My cousin has a iPhone 6S Plus which I can anytime borrow).
> For sure I want to change my Flex2. It is a good phone, but cannot satisfy me totally.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have another idea about my issue,
Trading Both LG Phones for Nexus 6 and V10 or LG G Flex2 for Nexus 6P?
Please help me...


----------



## tampitzel (Apr 18, 2016)

Hello everyone, and kudos to the OP, this thread is exactly what I was looking for.
My Nexus 5 seems to have a battery issue lately (probably broke it by fast charging it) and I`m also a bit disappointed that the new Android N will not be developed for this device as well.
With this in mind, I`m thinking about getting a new phone. I am super jealous at the iPhone SE because it`s an awesome 4 inch device with 6s specs, however, I don`t like iOS and I think Google Now is freaking awesome.
My Nexus 5 is a bit hard to use with one hand so this is why I would like to migrate to a smaller device. Here is what I want from my phone:

1. 4 - 4.5 inch display size at most (4 would be ideally).
2. Decent specs (Snapdragon 810, 3-4 GB RAM, at least 32 GB storage, mabye SD CARD, but not mandatory).
3. Decent camera, not top, but good enough for normal pictures.
4. As close to stock as possible
5. Marshmallow - probably asking too much with this one 


Thanks!

Dan


----------



## Marco2G (Apr 18, 2016)

*The frustration is real*

Hello everyone

I have a Nexus 6 right now and it's frustrating me beyond words. It's small things like there not being an option to block numbers and large things like the battery draining like a pimp with a crack whore attach... well, you get the point.

My ideal smartphone probably doesn't exist: I'd like a phablet with hardware keyboard. I'd like it to have vibration that threatens to break my leg. I'd like the battery to last a whole day no matter what I do. I'd like it to NOT be so ridiculously thin that you actually need a case to prevent it from slipping out of your fingers. Front facing speakers for my youtube enjoyment would be nifty.

So I started thinking about alternatives: Perhaps a tablet with keyboard? I could rock a manbag if needed... but how do you take that to the bathroom at work?  How do you just pull it out when a relative spouts political nonsense and you need to prove him wrong? It's just not the same. I thought about solving the fact that most tablets can't make or receive calls by using a SIP service and redirecting my mobile number to the SIP number.

Then I started thinking, hey you know what would be cool? Having a bulky compute brick you lug around but using basically a 5.5 inch screen with a flipout keyboard as a terminal. All it needs is wireless connectivity to allow for the display and input to be transferred. But again, you don't lug the bag to the bathroom, do you?

Basically, I'm just reeeeaally tired of touch screen input. That **** sucks and it hasn't gotten any better during the years.

I've also thought about having a Nokia 3210 like device for making phonecalls that supports LTE and wifi tethering and using an old Phablet without SIM for pure internet access. However, I have yet to find such a device.

Furthermore, I thought about fricking gluing a bluetooth keyboard to a phablet for crying out loud but there seem to be no quality bluetooth keyboards on the market in that size.

Do any of you have any idea how I could solve any of my dilemmas? Frankly, if I was rich, I'd have them build me a double wide nokia communicator 9000 with normal aspect ratio screen and speakers instead of the side buttons, an epaper screen on the front and a Lenovo Trackpoint with a full OS installation of Windows or Linux, but alas, I'm not wealthy...


----------



## MrYoan (Apr 19, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm in a big dilemma  I can get on very cheap Galaxy S3 LTE in exchange for my Galaxy A5 (not 2016), but there is something that I can't understand:
Which SoC is more powerful? Snapdragon 410 is 64-bit but as far as I know, 32-bit Android is used in Galaxy a5, I really don't know why. I searched comparison between Snapdragon 410 and S3 Lte SoC (I don't remember the exact Exynos model), but I really didn't understood something. I had s3 lte just before i bought A5 and I think it performed far more better than snapdragon 410, especially in games, but I'm waiting other opinions. 
Personally, I like S3 LTE more because of the better screen ppi and the little bigger screen. Also the form..I'm more comfortable in using s3 instead of A5, it feels like a aluminium plate in my hands, It feels so cheap somehow. 
Just to mention that whatever my choice is, my next phone will use cm13, both phones have it, I'll not stay on the slower stock with touchwiz.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## lu99ke (Apr 19, 2016)

bg260 said:


> Thanks. Also got to thinking about going with USB OTG as an alternative to sdcard.
> 
> Sent from my Stangified SCH-I545 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Was going to say this  

I have Nexus 7 and still recommend it 

Sent from my D6653 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------




tampitzel said:


> Hello everyone, and kudos to the OP, this thread is exactly what I was looking for.
> My Nexus 5 seems to have a battery issue lately (probably broke it by fast charging it) and I`m also a bit disappointed that the new Android N will not be developed for this device as well.
> With this in mind, I`m thinking about getting a new phone. I am super jealous at the iPhone SE because it`s an awesome 4 inch device with 6s specs, however, I don`t like iOS and I think Google Now is freaking awesome.
> My Nexus 5 is a bit hard to use with one hand so this is why I would like to migrate to a smaller device. Here is what I want from my phone:
> ...

Click to collapse



Xperia Z compact....  Z3 has Sd 801....  But Z5 has 810 

Sent from my D6653 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:34 PM ----------




Marco2G said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I have a Nexus 6 right now and it's frustrating me beyond words. It's small things like there not being an option to block numbers and large things like the battery draining like a pimp with a crack whore attach... well, you get the point.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ummmmm.. 

http://www.androidcentral.com/blackberry-priv-review


Sent from my D6653 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## bg260 (Apr 19, 2016)

Marco2G said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I have a Nexus 6 right now and it's frustrating me beyond words. It's small things like there not being an option to block numbers and large things like the battery draining like a pimp with a crack whore attach... well, you get the point.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


http://www.xda-developers.com/introducing-the-xda-labphone/


[emoji1] 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## netlag (Apr 20, 2016)

*Boost Mobile Flip/Clamshell + Android*

Anyone aware of something that is even portable to the Boost Mobile network that is Android and Flip/Clamshell configured. 

With all of the press I have heard over time about the F351-Reeko , Samsung SM-G9198, Sharp Aquos K Flip, LG Wine, Gionee W909,  etc being released in Asian markets figured someone would know here.

Trying to move someone from a Sanyo SCP3810 Mirro. Was at some point considering a Lenovo A588T, or Samsung Array/Montage like phone to establish basic gmail , contacts, and calendar syncing.

Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## Marco2G (Apr 20, 2016)

lu99ke said:


> Ummmmm..
> 
> http://www.androidcentral.com/blackberry-priv-review
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Woah, BlackBerry made an Android device?! Okay, this I need to get my hands on and see. Thanks.


----------



## leveller-err (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi. Registered here to ask for advice, appreciate if someone can take a couple of minutes to recommend me a phone.

As long as I remember, chinese phones always had 2 SIM cards. But it seems that recently there is a trend with these phones to have slot for SIM card and another slot for either SIM card or memory card – so you cannot use two SIM cards AND memory card in the same time – just two out of those three. It’s just stupid and counter-productive, I don’t understand why that, but it put me off of several phones I liked and wanted to buy, especially Homtom HT6, which seems to be an excelent device, but unfortunatelly, no space for 2 SIM + memory card... 

Anyhow, here is my issue: I’ve had THL T6S for more than a year; quite good phone, I’ve been mostly satisfied, but now it’s time for upgrade. But I cannot find the appropriate phone – I think each one I liked has the issue above – I cannot use two SIM cards in the same time with memory card…

I would appreciate if you can recommend me, if you know, the phone with following specs; obviously, I'm looking for chinese phone available to buy online:

– Budget price, somewhere to 120 $, it can go up to 140 or 150 if phone is good and I like it, but lower the better; no way I'm paying more than 150 $ for the phone.
– TWO SIM cards AND memory card in the same time is a must!
– LED notification for missed calls and new messages (THL T6S has it, so I don’t see the reason newer phones not to have it, so it's also a must).
– Screen 5.5 inches. If I don't find anything suitable with this screen, might consider 5.0 or 6.0 inches, but right now, I'm looking for 5.5 inches screen.
– Android 5.1 or 6.0.
– 2 GB RAM (I have no problem if it has 3 GB, but 2 GB is sufficient; I don’t want 1 GB); ROM is irrelevant, no need for big ROM.
– Battery – the bigger, the better, preferably 4,000 mAh, or so.

Thanks!


----------



## stub20000 (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi all, I get my phone through my work however I have broken my current Samsung note 4 and I'm looking for something to get me by until the next nexus devices are released (fancy going stock android rather than touchwiz). I have been looking at cheap chinese phones however I'm struggling to find decent and honest device comparisons as I would ideally like something just as nippy and smooth (lots of chrome tabs open, quick changing of apps etc) as the note 4.  I have been looking at the ulefone power 4g as I would like to stick to a minimum 5.5" screen and I like the idea of the battery size on it but I've read mixed reviews, also when people say its fast I'm not sure what they are comparing that to.

anyone got any other suggestions or do you think the ulefone power would suit?  

Max price around £150 I'd say, although I'm probably asking the impossible for that price 

thanks


----------



## MrNellow (Apr 21, 2016)

MrNellow said:


> I have another idea about my issue,
> Trading Both LG Phones for Nexus 6 and V10 or LG G Flex2 for Nexus 6P?
> Please help me...

Click to collapse



Thanks for no help...


----------



## pkb_always4u (Apr 22, 2016)

leveller-err said:


> Hi. Registered here to ask for advice, appreciate if someone can take a couple of minutes to recommend me a phone.
> 
> As long as I remember, chinese phones always had 2 SIM cards. But it seems that recently there is a trend with these phones to have slot for SIM card and another slot for either SIM card or memory card – so you cannot use two SIM cards AND memory card in the same time – just two out of those three. It’s just stupid and counter-productive, I don’t understand why that, but it put me off of several phones I liked and wanted to buy, especially Homtom HT6, which seems to be an excelent device, but unfortunatelly, no space for 2 SIM + memory card...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A bit out dated but go with Lenovo K3 Note. Price 115-125 USD and ticks all the boxes you desired.


----------



## Planterz (Apr 22, 2016)

stub20000 said:


> Hi all, I get my phone through my work however I have broken my current Samsung note 4 and I'm looking for something to get me by until the next nexus devices are released (fancy going stock android rather than touchwiz). I have been looking at cheap chinese phones however I'm struggling to find decent and honest device comparisons as I would ideally like something just as nippy and smooth (lots of chrome tabs open, quick changing of apps etc) as the note 4.  I have been looking at the ulefone power 4g as I would like to stick to a minimum 5.5" screen and I like the idea of the battery size on it but I've read mixed reviews, also when people say its fast I'm not sure what they are comparing that to.
> 
> anyone got any other suggestions or do you think the ulefone power would suit?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What would a used 16gb OnePlus One run in UK (or even a 64gb?)

---------- Post added at 02:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:26 AM ----------




MrNellow said:


> Thanks for no help...

Click to collapse



That sounds like a decision you can make only for yourself.


----------



## stub20000 (Apr 22, 2016)

Planterz said:


> What would a used 16gb OnePlus One run in UK (or even a 64gb?)

Click to collapse




thanks for the reply, I did look at the one plus one's they are almost £250 though, around $350, I'm looking more in the $200 range


----------



## Planterz (Apr 22, 2016)

stub20000 said:


> thanks for the reply, I did look at the one plus one's they are almost £250 though, around $350, I'm looking more in the $200 range

Click to collapse



Well, you can get used ones for $200 here (US), but that's here, not there, which is why I asked. How about an LG G3 or Flex 2? They can be had for pretty cheap here.


----------



## stub20000 (Apr 22, 2016)

Planterz said:


> What would a used 16gb OnePlus One run in UK (or even a 64gb?)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:26 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Planterz said:


> Well, you can get used ones for $200 here (US), but that's here, not there, which is why I asked. How about an LG G3 or Flex 2? They can be had for pretty cheap here.

Click to collapse



bloody UK, they are over budget as well, both around £200.  think might go for that ulefone or the cubot h1, both seem to get decent reviews and I suppose its only for 6 months (let hope I have hair after that!).

thanks again


----------



## leveller-err (Apr 24, 2016)

pkb_always4u said:


> A bit out dated but go with Lenovo K3 Note. Price 115-125 USD and ticks all the boxes you desired.

Click to collapse



Thanks for taking time to reply! Well, it has nice features, but only thing of concern is battery - review at GSM Arena says:



> ...the unfortunate reality is that the K3 Note's aren't impressive. Around 6 hours of web browsing is a mediocre result, and an hour more of video playback doesn't help. The 17 hours of 3G calls are an okay result, but with such an ample battery, you'd expect more.
> All that adds up to an endurance rating of 53 hours, which is on the short side. At least with the K3 Note you can have a spare battery on hand for instant 100%, if that's any consolation.

Click to collapse



So I'll skip it, I guess. After two weeks of searching for suitable phone, I think I'm giving up, and I'll check in several months, hope some new models will get launched in the meantime.


----------



## omfal (Apr 25, 2016)

I have a LG G2, but I would like an update to a device with Marshmallow.

I can choose Galaxy S6 at 300 Eur (used) or Nexus 5X at 320 Eur (new).

Nexus has faster security updates
S6 has more memory, better camera and performances, better battery, better display.

How slow is Samsung with security updates? everything else seems in favour of the S6.
If I have to install a custom kernel only to get security updates (like for stagefright, as I did on the G2 with dorimanx kernels) I would be fine, I can do it.

Thanks


----------



## Murdod (Apr 25, 2016)

*Dual boot Tablet with Core M CPU?*

Does anyone know if there is any Windows 10 / Android dual boot tablets out there which have the Core M CPU and not the Cherry Trail x7-8700?

I see the Teclast X16 Power is a true dual boot but has the cherry trail..

I like the look of the Cube i7 Stylus with Win 10 and Core M CPU.. but it appears to run Android via emulator and not true dual boot. Does anyone know if Android-x86 runs on this device (or on any core m device) and I could perhaps dual boot...

I'm looking for a decent windows tablet (NOT a surface) that does a good job of running Windows for the work/xbox streaming as well as switch over to Android when needed.

Thinking Teclast is my best option currently?


----------



## prichm1992 (Apr 27, 2016)

omfal said:


> I have a LG G2, but I would like an update to a device with Marshmallow.
> 
> I can choose Galaxy S6 at 300 Eur (used) or Nexus 5X at 320 Eur (new).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I happen to know exactly one person each, one with the 5x, one with the s6. They both adore their devices, and they seem to be similar in speed/power. The s6 gets a couple of hours less screen on time, but they both love their phones. If it were me personally, I'd go for the Nexus. It'll always be first in updates and it's camera out-performs the s6 in low-light. The s6 always captures more detail though in proper lighting. 

Read some reviews on both, see for yourself. If I could have found a 32gb Nexus 5x for the price I found my s6 active at ($220 USD for a refurb) I'd have chosen the Nexus.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## woook (Apr 27, 2016)

after a lot of searching i found 2 phones that i want

*LG G4* and *Xiaomi Remi Note 3 Pro 32GB*

battery and the audio quality( over headphones) are the most important things for me

Xiaomi wins in battery ( 4000mah it's a lot, and users seems to enjoy battery life on it ) and price,
still i can't find anything about audio through headphones ;/

maybe there is anyone that used both phones? or anything about sound quality in Xiaomi Redmi note 3 pro?

Thanks


----------



## Entropy69 (Apr 28, 2016)

*Moto G 3rd gen, moto x play or ????*

Morning all

Looking to replace a broken s4 mini for the mrs and my also my ailing s3.  Don't really want to spend more than £250ish and have been looking at the moto g or moto x play or maybe even oneplus2 or elephone p9000. 

Any thoughts on what I should go for or alternative suggestions greatly appreciated.  Is the moto x worth the extra dollars over the G? 

Important factors for both me and the mrs are battery life and camera quality. 

Thanks in advance good people


----------



## servin42 (Apr 28, 2016)

*Budget Friendly and Hackable?*

Hi all,

I wanted to see if anyone had any suggestions for a used or budget friendly new phone that meets the following conditions:
- removable battery - this is a must; several of my older phones are running great for my son because I could replace the battery
- microSD slot - again, absolute must; I snap pictures all the time, and would love to be able to dedicate some space to music again
- LTE-capable on T-Mobile network
- not a huge phone - my current MotoX is a perfect size for me; I might be willing to go a little bigger though
- unlockable bootloader and custom ROMs available - this is not a must-have, but it would be nice to know I could pass this on to my son or wife at some point
- ideally under $100, maybe $150 if its new

Background: I moved to T-Mobile after years of paying through the nose for AT&T, and renewing every two years to get a "free" phone. The end result of which means the last three phones I've had, as far back as 2011, all had some really nice features. Specifically, the cameras were all 8+MP; large resolution screens, but not huge phones; decent support for custom ROMs. That changed when I got my last phone, the original MotoX, and I've kicked myself ever since. The lack of a microSD card was fine, I ended up not using my phone for music and I was able to keep my photos backed up automatically with the Sweet Home app. The lack of a removable battery, now that the phone is in its third year, is starting to wear thin; the phone usually dies half to two-thirds of the way through my day. And the fact that I have a model with a locked bootloader means Lollipop is the last update I'll probably get on this phone.

I've seen some decent deals on phones that are newer Verizon models, meaning they should be usable on T-Mobile, but most of the ones that I've found have issues with locked bootloaders because they're originally for Verizon.

I've seen some Blu phones, and some of them seem to fit the bill, but I'm wary of trying something "off-brand" when I can't seem to find a good development community easily.


----------



## Planterz (Apr 28, 2016)

servin42 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I wanted to see if anyone had any suggestions for a used or budget friendly new phone that meets the following conditions:
> - removable battery - this is a must; several of my older phones are running great for my son because I could replace the battery
> ...

Click to collapse



If you're willing to go "old", a Galaxy S4 would work well. It's a bit bigger than the Moto X, but is thinner and weighs exactly the same. The hardware on the S4 could be called "aged", but is still capable and powerful enough to do anything you'd want it to. The camera is pretty good, and the bootloader is unlocked and there's plenty of development, both with modified TouchWiz ROMs and custom AOSP/CM ROMs. My daily driver is an S4, inside which I've got a 200gb microSD card and 3000mAh Zerolemon battery. 

Some people might scoff at buying a phone that's 3 generations old, but the fact is that it's still great phone, and far better than any "budget" phone that you could buy new. If you look on Swappa, you can find plenty of "good" condition used ones for under $150, and brand new ones for around $200 or so. Compare that to a Galaxy Core or Grand with less RAM, storage, lower resolution, crappy camera, and weak processor/GPU.

The S5 is obviously a better device, but it's bigger, heavier, and there's less development.

The only reservation I would have about recommending these devices is that neither have band 12 LTE, which might be something to consider if it's available in your area.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## servin42 (Apr 29, 2016)

Planterz said:


> If you're willing to go "old", a Galaxy S4 would work well. It's a bit bigger than the Moto X, but is thinner and weighs exactly the same. The hardware on the S4 could be called "aged", but is still capable and powerful enough to do anything you'd want it to. The camera is pretty good, and the bootloader is unlocked and there's plenty of development, both with modified TouchWiz ROMs and custom AOSP/CM ROMs. My daily driver is an S4, inside which I've got a 200gb microSD card and 3000mAh Zerolemon battery.
> 
> Some people might scoff at buying a phone that's 3 generations old, but the fact is that it's still great phone, and far better than any "budget" phone that you could buy new. If you look on Swappa, you can find plenty of "good" condition used ones for under $150, and brand new ones for around $200 or so. Compare that to a Galaxy Core or Grand with less RAM, storage, lower resolution, crappy camera, and weak processor/GPU.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looked into the S4 yesterday, but I came across the S4 Active. Its a little bigger than the MotoX, and except for the camera has about the same specs as the S4.


----------



## Planterz (Apr 29, 2016)

servin42 said:


> Looked into the S4 yesterday, but I came across the S4 Active. Its a little bigger than the MotoX, and except for the camera has about the same specs as the S4.

Click to collapse



S4 Active was an AT&T phone, and will have a locked bootloader.


----------



## servin42 (Apr 29, 2016)

Planterz said:


> S4 Active was an AT&T phone, and will have a locked bootloader.

Click to collapse



It looks like though that if I can get it rooted, FlashFire will work to push a custom ROM, or am I mistaken? I've used FlashFire before on my Kindle, bricked one, but the newer versions seem to be more stable, and I've successfully flashed CM and SlimLP on both of my kindles using it.


----------



## paysen (Apr 29, 2016)

I need a new tablet for my car. It will replace my navigation system from BMW, hidden in the dashboard where the old display was. Charging via cable, so a good battery lifetime is not important.

What it needs to have is
-bright display
-fast processor 
-USB OTG
-GPS
-Root support

That's all. I would buy the nexus 7 2013 but they seem to have a lot of problems lately, and you can only get it refurbished as google decided to take it off the store and maybe there is a better alternative which I can't find.

Mediapad x2 7" seems to be good, but it would be sad to hide such a beauty in a car.


----------



## Planterz (Apr 29, 2016)

servin42 said:


> It looks like though that if I can get it rooted, FlashFire will work to push a custom ROM, or am I mistaken? I've used FlashFire before on my Kindle, bricked one, but the newer versions seem to be more stable, and I've successfully flashed CM and SlimLP on both of my kindles using it.

Click to collapse



I can't help you with FlashFire. You should check out the AT&T specific S4 forums. Safestrap might be an option as well, but it seems like an unnecessary PITA when you can simply get a T-Mobile one with unlocked bootloader (it won't be "rugged" like the Active though).


----------



## netlag (Apr 29, 2016)

netlag said:


> Anyone aware of something that is even portable to the Boost Mobile network that is Android and Flip/Clamshell configured.
> 
> With all of the press I have heard over time about the F351-Reeko , Samsung SM-G9198, Sharp Aquos K Flip, LG Wine, Gionee W909,  etc being released in Asian markets figured someone would know here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No suggestions for phones like the F351-Reeko , Samsung SM-G9198, Sharp Aquos K Flip, LG Wine, Gionee W909 that could work on the Boost Mobile system?


----------



## Novakingwai (Apr 29, 2016)

I'm looking for a cheap 10" Chinese tablet.  Specs aren't too important, I'm mostly going to be watching videos, maybe playing some casual games.  The most demanding game I'd be playing is Hearthstone.  I see on AliExpress many 10" for around $100 saying they have octa core processors, but I don't see specs for the processor.  

Any recommendations?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## omfal (Apr 30, 2016)

prichm1992 said:


> I happen to know exactly one person each, one with the 5x, one with the s6. They both adore their devices, and they seem to be similar in speed/power. The s6 gets a couple of hours less screen on time, but they both love their phones. If it were me personally, I'd go for the Nexus. It'll always be first in updates and it's camera out-performs the s6 in low-light. The s6 always captures more detail though in proper lighting.
> 
> Read some reviews on both, see for yourself. If I could have found a 32gb Nexus 5x for the price I found my s6 active at ($220 USD for a refurb) I'd have chosen the Nexus.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



I didn't know the S6 active. Nice phone, I like the waterproof thing.
If it had  fingerprint reader, it would have been perfect for me 

Between S6 and 5X I will check the reviews. In the meanwhile I discovered Samsung started (on paper) a program to update monthly their flagships following closely the releases by Google, therefore it wouldn't be too much different from the 5X.
Since the 5X has no OIS and no 3 GB, I guess my choice is done.

But now that I discovered the S6 active thanks to you, I won't be happy anyway


----------



## ben33891471 (Apr 30, 2016)

Hey people, i need help deciding between HTC 10 and Nexus 6P.

I love both of them but can't come to decision. 

Does the HTC 10 worth that extra 100-200$? 

The Nexus 6P will cost me around 700$ 
(Here in my country ) 
So that's mean the HTC 10 will be around 800$ maybe. 

I have LG G4 for 5-6 months, before i had HTC One M8 for a year and a half and i so miss him specially the speakers and design. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (Apr 30, 2016)

ben33891471 said:


> Hey people, i need help deciding between HTC 10 and Nexus 6P.
> 
> I love both of them but can't come to decision.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait a bit. There's been some rumors of a new Nexus 6P with the Snapdragon 820. If this happens, this phone will be a beast. I'm not too enamored with the HTC 10 myself. Mainly because I'm completely in love with my Nexus 6 and its front-facing stereo speakers, and for some insane reason HTC has abandoned that.


----------



## ben33891471 (Apr 30, 2016)

Planterz said:


> Wait a bit. There's been some rumors of a new Nexus 6P with the Snapdragon 820. If this happens, this phone will be a beast. I'm not too enamored with the HTC 10 myself. Mainly because I'm completely in love with my Nexus 6 and its front-facing stereo speakers, and for some insane reason HTC has abandoned that.

Click to collapse



I heard about it, dunno if it's true. 
I asked Google support they said they can't say nuch about stuff like that but they also said they don't know anything about a new Nexus device and that Google releases new Nexus device once a year and not every 6 months. 

Also that's sound wrong why would they do such a thing, i mean, i would love to see the 6P gets SD820 and 4GB RAM but that a little unfair for those who bought the 6P. As well as a new Nexus device(probably Nexus 7) will be released in October - November so it's unlikely they'll release a refreshed 6P.

About the HTC 10, i don't think HTC were wrong with the speakers. 
It has still the best speakers out there with the 6P but it's just separated now, 
and that's cause to a new design which i think a lot better then the previous. 

The only thing i found HTC 10 don't suit me is the display, LCD is wrong pick, 
i wish they would make the display AMOLED. 
But no device is perfect. 

Only the price is what stopps me from buying the HTC 10, for now. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## FuzzyBrick (Apr 30, 2016)

*Any suggestions*

I'm leaning towards nexus 5x but still not sure. My only requirements are. (Currently using note 3 on Tmobile.)
1. Easily rootable (so I can take advantage of my unlimited data with a free Hotspot) 
2. Still able to encrypt after root (I pay all my bills and do my banking on my phone) 

I plan on using my phone mainly as a Hotspot while at work with a tablet (still not sure what tablet either) to help pass the long nights.


----------



## somerandomatoms (Apr 30, 2016)

FuzzyBrick said:


> I'm leaning towards nexus 5x but still not sure. My only requirements are. (Currently using note 3 on Tmobile.)
> 1. Easily rootable (so I can take advantage of my unlimited data with a free Hotspot)
> 2. Still able to encrypt after root (I pay all my bills and do my banking on my phone)
> 
> I plan on using my phone mainly as a Hotspot while at work with a tablet (still not sure what tablet either) to help pass the long nights.

Click to collapse



Rooting was a pain for me... That was until I used the Nexus Root Toolkit from Wugfresh. You just have to install the ADB drivers and hit two buttons, that's it! Wish I knew that sooner...
My N5X is currently encrypted too, because I use lastpass combined with a fingerprint: The fingerprint is about 120% accurate, I love this thing  

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## cricriadi (Apr 30, 2016)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This thread is a continuation of this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey I have a question and I didn't know where to put this, a friend is giving me a s7 but he got it from U.S and I was wondering if I can find out if it's snapdragon or exynos without turning it on, cause if I remember corectat the exynos is better so if is snapdragon I wanna sell it or trade it for a exynos, if I'm wrong in anything pls correct me, a private message would be also helpfull


----------



## ben33891471 (May 1, 2016)

ben33891471 said:


> I heard about it, dunno if it's true.
> I asked Google support they said they can't say nuch about stuff like that but they also said they don't know anything about a new Nexus device and that Google releases new Nexus device once a year and not every 6 months.
> 
> Also that's sound wrong why would they do such a thing, i mean, i would love to see the 6P gets SD820 and 4GB RAM but that a little unfair for those who bought the 6P. As well as a new Nexus device(probably Nexus 7) will be released in October - November so it's unlikely they'll release a refreshed 6P.
> ...

Click to collapse



Can someone help me? 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Novakingwai (May 1, 2016)

ben33891471 said:


> Can someone help me?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The iPads had 6 different models in 5 years. That's a new one less than a year apart. You can't say a company won't do it because it's not fair


----------



## obeyswag1999 (May 1, 2016)

Can any one plz make cwm recovery for my device Intex Aqua Young Chipset Sc7731


----------



## Montasser23 (May 1, 2016)

Hello guys i want to ask you a question is lg g2 still worth to buy ?


----------



## maluus (May 2, 2016)

Hello. I have Nexus 5 but now I need to change it. I would normally prefer to wait for this years nexus' but it seems that this one won't endure till the end of the year. So I need your valuable suggestions. I can't stand custom uis of the producers. So probably first thing I ll do after unpacking the device will be to unlock and flash an aosp or at least cm rom. Naturally what I m looking for is a device with good aosp or cm developer support. My last resort may be to buy another Nexus 5 because 5x doesn't look appealing to me. Xperia Z5c seems very good but lacks the expected support at least for now and I don't know if it gets active anytime soon. Otherwise it would be my choice. Any sugestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## GrapeBandit (May 2, 2016)

Hello all, im looking to get rid of my galaxy s4 finally its been a long run with the device but running the deadly venom rom made it pleasurable.

i am looking for a decent budget device in the $250 range and under that i can root/rom. i was looking into the BLU Vivo XL, BLU Life One X(2016), and Huawei Honor 5x. anyone have any experience or advise for these devices?

Is there any other phones in this price range that have similar or better specs?



phone is to be used on at&t and LTE band 17 is a must


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Planterz (May 2, 2016)

Montasser23 said:


> Hello guys i want to ask you a question is lg g2 still worth to buy ?

Click to collapse



Sure. It can be found for very cheap, and greatly outperforms newer "budget" devices that cost the same.


----------



## dracoceph (May 3, 2016)

*New Guy; Need Reality Check*

So, for numerous reasons, I'm probably going to buy an Android device for my next phone... I've looked at several of the "leading" Android phones lately(within the last 6 months) without finding much that fits my bill.  Perhaps I'm too demanding.  Perhaps I'm just ignorant, and I haven't seen the phone that's right for me yet.  Two things are for sure; I'm tired of Itunes, and I'm tired of the cat and mouse jailbreak game.  For reference, I'll be replacing an Iphone 5s. (And no, I've never liked Apple's intentional violation of the standard English proper noun capitalization convention).

Probably the two most important things for me in a very general sense are battery life and function.  Yes, I realize "function" is a very generic way to demand a lot, but I only mean I'm not about fashion at all.  I really don't care what my device looks like, except that I tend to avoid things which appear intentionally gaudy.  On a separate note, it's probably worth mentioning that I've owned a total of two smartphones since my first one in 2011, both have been jailbroken Iphones, and I've kept up with the jailbreaks on them myself.

Here's my (long) shortlist, in no particular order:
1)Battery life:  Needs to be able to run for a minimum of 48 hours on standby, preferably while connected to a 2g network.  I'm willing to buy and use a battery case for my phone, so this probably isn't a big deal, but this rules out phones that are fast and power hungry for which a battery case is not available.  I'm also aware that a custom ROM can work wonders for battery life, and I'm fully intent on rooting and/or installing a custom ROM(as necessary).  I know that this limits me mostly to mainstream phones.
2)Fingerprint sensor:  Should be self explanatory.
3)Minimum 5 MP camera:  More is acceptable, but is largely irrelevant to me.  Yes, I'm aware there is much more to a camera than this simple measurement, but I consider this the minimum for a functional camera.  I frequently use my camera to "see" places my head can't fit(mostly at work), but I also use it to take occasional pictures of the fam.
4)Smallish screen:  I don't mind the Iphone 5s screen size(4 inch), and slightly larger would be acceptable(4.5 inch), but I'm definitely not a "phablet" person.  My PC is what I use when I need a large screen, not my phone.
5)No gimmicks:  I'm really averse to the Samsung "edge" phones, and I'm probably apt to avoid any other similar "features" which, to me, appear to be gimmicks.  Gimmicky features that can be turned off are not an issue(I'll turn them off).
6)Used:  I'll probably end up buying a used phone on eBay, and I have no problem purchasing a phone that is already a generation old...  But, since I'm probably not going to buy this replacement for 6 months to a year from now, we can probably talk about today's flagship phones.  Well, except from what I've seen, all the current flagships fail #9 below.
7)Sturdy:  To spare a long story, I've never had any fear of my Iphone 4 or Iphone 5s bending, they're both very solid.  I have had this fear with some of my wife's Samsungs, and I've heard the nasty rumors about the 6 "Plus" bending issues.  I keep my phone in my front pocket, and I drop it occasionally, but I've always kept my phone in at least a basic case.
8)No Waterproofing:  I only mention this because it's usually mutually exclusive to #9, a removable battery, and I consider the battery to be the more important aspect.  All three times I've unintentionally gotten my phone so wet that it would've been damaged, I had the foresight to put it in a Ziploc sandwich bag before engaging in the risky activity.  One of those times was less than 36 hours after the last, and with the exact same Ziploc bag.  It's unnecessary.  That said, waterproofing isn't a deal breaker in and of itself.
9)Removable Battery:  Because I'll probably keep this phone for a minimum of three years, I'd like to be able to replace the battery without disassembling the phone, removing screws, or destroying any factory seals.  This isn't about warranty related issues, but rather about keeping the device functional as long as possible with a minimum of fuss.  I've disassembled my 5s more times than I've wanted, and the camera has suffered dust intrusion as a result.  I know how to pop the phone open to clean the camera lens, but it's no small task.  Isn't it simpler to just put the battery under an easily removed back cover, and call it good?
10)Expandable storage:  I want to be able to buy a bigger microSD card later.  Doesn't matter to me if the SD card slot doubles as an extra SIM slot or not, but I'll probably never use it for it's SIM function.

I realize some of these are probably unrealistic, but that's why I'm coming here to ask.  I want to have realistic expectations when I actually go to make this purchase, and I don't ever purchase several hundred dollars worth of hardware without due diligence.  Heck, at times I agonize over purchases in the $40 range.  Also, I want to say that all other considerations are meaningless(like weight), but maybe there's something here of which a discerning(you can say picky) individual should take note.

Sorry for the long read.  Thanks in advance for your advice.  Looking forward to getting a strong dose of reality.


----------



## Kevin108 (May 3, 2016)

I'm looking to buy a tablet for mom for Mother's Day.  What's the cheapest *rootable* tablet now?  7" and larger only.  She's 65.


----------



## Novakingwai (May 4, 2016)

Novakingwai said:


> I'm looking for a cheap 10" Chinese tablet.  Specs aren't too important, I'm mostly going to be watching videos, maybe playing some casual games.  The most demanding game I'd be playing is Hearthstone.  I see on AliExpress many 10" for around $100 saying they have octa core processors, but I don't see specs for the processor.
> 
> Any recommendations?  Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



BUMP


----------



## dracoceph (May 4, 2016)

dracoceph said:


> So, for numerous reasons, I'm probably going to buy an Android device for my next phone... [redacted for space]
> 
> Here's my (long) shortlist, in no particular order:
> 1)Battery life: [redacted for space]
> ...

Click to collapse



The original post can be found here.

I'm looking at the Sony Experia Z5 Compact, because it seems to be closest to what I would want in a phone.  It suffers on number 9 though, as the back cover is also the camera cover, and the whole thing is held on by adhesive(blah).  Anyone know of a phone very similar to the Z5 which might have an easily removable battery?


----------



## banjara (May 5, 2016)

It is a little offtopic here, but still wanted to get ideas from the brethren.
I am very interested in flip phones and looking at the dearth of sensible android flip phones (or in budget), I realized that all i need a smartphone is for internet, maps and whatsapp. Rest all i can sacrifice. I have been drooling over "Casio GzOne Ravine 2" for past few days. I wil have to sacrifice whatsapp here but I wil be able to live with that. 
I am based in India, and I am ok with getting this device from US. 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008PHGSCO...&ascsubtag=f59670623a1d67d6ffc42f0d6f5079de_S

What do you guys have to say about this?


----------



## ben33891471 (May 5, 2016)

Guys, 
S7 Edge or Nexus 6P?

The display and the edge of the s7 is just amazing, so much beauty over the 6P.

Speaker is pathetic comparing to 6P or any HTC device. 

In terms of software, I'm doubtful over the s7, I'm not a fan of touchwiz, in fact i hate it. 
My last Samsung device was S4, since than i had the HTC One M8 and currently LG G4.

The really big difference is the price, while the s7 edge is 200$ overpriced the 6P, and if I'll buy the 6P from private store(not carrier) it's somewhere around 300$.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (May 5, 2016)

banjara said:


> Ihave been drooling over "Casio GzOne Ravine 2" for past few days. I wil have to sacrifice whatsapp here but I wil be able to live with that.
> I am based in India, and I am ok with getting this device from US.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008PHGSCO...&ascsubtag=f59670623a1d67d6ffc42f0d6f5079de_S
> 
> What do you guys have to say about this?

Click to collapse



It won't work. While Verizon's smartphones are "world phones", meaning they'll work on GSM networks around the world, this is not one of them. It'll work *only* on Verizon's network in the USA (possibly elsewhere in North America while roaming).

---------- Post added at 02:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:56 PM ----------




ben33891471 said:


> Guys,
> S7 Edge or Nexus 6P?
> 
> The display and the edge of the s7 is just amazing, so much beauty over the 6P.
> ...

Click to collapse



Personally I find the "edge" display thing more gimmicky than practical. It looks cool and all, but it makes it a bit uncomfortable to hold, and if you put your phones in a case, it won't be as well protected. And should you break the screen, it'll be ridiculously expensive to replace. Thankfully the tempered glass screen protectors are readily available now and not priced crazy. I also find the "edge" software features are rather underwhelming. To sum up, it's my opinion you're paying a huge premium for what is essentially jewelry. And that's cool, if it's your thing (I like high-end knives and flashlights and other gadgets, so I'm not one to judge). You just have to judge whether it's worth it to you.

I think the Nexus 6 P is a more practical device, even without the microSD slot. I love the speakers on my Nexus 6, and hate the bottom-facing speakers on my OnePlus One (they sound good, but "wrong" coming out of only one direction). The display is perfectly good, just not as sexy as the S7 Edge with its curves.

Just my opinions.

It's a few or several months away, but I'd be more interested in the Note 5 or the whatever the new Nexuses will be. Or the OnePlus 3. The Note 5 should bring back the microSD slot and waterproofness like the S7/S7 Edge (may or may not have "edge" display).


----------



## banjara (May 6, 2016)

Planterz said:


> It won't work. While Verizon's smartphones are "world phones", meaning they'll work on GSM networks around the world, this is not one of them. It'll work *only* on Verizon's network in the USA (possibly elsewhere in North America while roaming).

Click to collapse



THanks for your opinion on it and that is what i was seeking from people here. 
However, I read in the amazon FAQs that once unlocked from Verizon, customers can put any GSM sim from any country (the person asked about Venezuela). So i was wondering if anyone ever did something like that here at xda community?


----------



## Planterz (May 6, 2016)

banjara said:


> THanks for your opinion on it and that is what i was seeking from people here.
> However, I read in the amazon FAQs that once unlocked from Verizon, customers can put any GSM sim from any country (the person asked about Venezuela). So i was wondering if anyone ever did something like that here at xda community?

Click to collapse



You're right. I was thinking that this phone was lacking a SIM card slot, since Verizon uses CDMA (no SIM). But I guess this phone is new enough that it has 3G GSM, and also has world roaming capabilities. The Verizon dumb phones I had back in the day didn't, and didn't have SIM slots.


----------



## ben33891471 (May 6, 2016)

Planterz said:


> It won't work. While Verizon's smartphones are "world phones", meaning they'll work on GSM networks around the world, this is not one of them. It'll work *only* on Verizon's network in the USA (possibly elsewhere in North America while roaming).
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:56 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm thinking picking up the s7 edge and put nova launcher on it. 
I'm using the prime version with my G4 and it's freaking super fast. 
I never liked launcher as it always lag the device and make it worse. 
But nova launcher is really good. 
Just hope it doesn't have further problems in the future. 

It's now only 6P vs s7 edge, 
HTC 10 is also great but too small for me. 
And at this price range i prefer the s7 edge. 

My problem is that i really hate touchwiz and i know that it's lags a lot and after few month's it's impossible to keep up. 

So really, its neither s7 edge with nova launcher or giving touchwiz few days try, or right away with the 6P.

Pros with s7 edge: 
Beauty design 
Best display and brightness 
Better camera 
OIs and better video capturing 
Better battery life 
SD card 
Wireless charging 
Faster due to SD820 and 4GB RAM 
and of course the edge's 

Pros with 6P:
Bigger screen 
Better fingerprint placement 
Pure android 
Faster updates 
Front facing speakers 

So thats everything i think, what do you say? 


Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (May 6, 2016)

ben33891471 said:


> I'm thinking picking up the s7 edge and put nova launcher on it.
> I'm using the prime version with my G4 and it's freaking super fast.
> I never liked launcher as it always lag the device and make it worse.
> But nova launcher is really good.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nova Launcher combined with Xposed mods (especially Wanam) is what has made TouchWiz tolerable on my Samsungs.  You can turn off that obnoxious crap like the "high volume warning" and "recommend headphone apps", and make your homescreens look like stock or whatever you want. The settings menu is still a convoluted mess, but after time you get used to it and remember where things are (they're rarely where you think they should be).  

You mentioned it having the SD820, so I'll assume you're in the US or somewhere in North America. If you're buying outright (not on contract or payment plan), go to Amazon, B&H Photo, or Newegg and pick up the Exynos powered international version instead. Differences in performance will be unnoticeable by anything but synthetic benchmarking apps. There's 3 huge advantages with going this route: You'll get faster (and more, and for longer) updates because it won't have to go through the carriers for approval/modification. No carrier bloatware crap. And as of yet (AFAIK), the SD versions are still locked down, whereas the Exynos one already has TWRP and root. This assumes you're with a GSM carrier, and not a CDMA one like Verizon or Sprint or whatever the ones in Canada or whever are. If you're with a CDMA carrier, the Nexus 6P is the way to go since you can root and flash to your heart's content, if that's important to you.

Beyond saying that, there's not much more I can say that I haven't already. It really depends on what you're looking for and what you're using it for. If you play a lot of games and/or watch a lot of videos, the Nexus is the way to go. You'll hate having the sound coming out of one side rather than in stereo directly at you, and the bigger screen without the curves will be more enjoyable and less distracting. As I mentioned, I have the Nexus 6. I love it. Bigass screen, great speakers, powerful, etc. I play a lot of games at home with it, and at work it's great for showing people that cool/funny youtube clip I came across. I could have bought a 6P despite the extra cost (income tax refund), but I went with the older 6 simply because it's bigger (and, yes, cheaper).


----------



## GrapeBandit (May 6, 2016)

got my blu vivo xl yesterday, what an awesome device for $150. phoneis fast, no lag discovered yet. best part is the battery. as we speak, phone on time is 13hrs 20mins, screen on time is 5hrs 34mins and i have 22% left. all this on my first charge and at 50% brightness.


----------



## bimbim18 (May 9, 2016)

*Need a phone suggestion for rootable phone I can use on AT&T*

Looking for phone options , my S4 finally died. I havnt been following phone tech so I need some recommendations.

I need a phone I can use on AT&T, but I want something I can root (not being able to tether, backup phone and basically do what I want to my phone drives me nuts)


----------



## Planterz (May 9, 2016)

bimbim18 said:


> Looking for phone options , my S4 finally died. I havnt been following phone tech so I need some recommendations.
> 
> I need a phone I can use on AT&T, but I want something I can root (not being able to tether, backup phone and basically do what I want to my phone drives me nuts)

Click to collapse



How big, how much money, and do have to buy something on contract or payment plan or however AT&T does it?


----------



## TmV (May 9, 2016)

My beloved Moto G 2nd gen. shows signs of aging, and it's time to search for a new phone. I'm looking for these qualities in my new phone:
- able to root and install custom roms
-decent screen (Moto G's screen is very hard to see on sunny weather)
-better camera than in my current phone
-UI as vanilla as possible or with useful alterations
-prize under 400$
-screen size 5 inches or slightly bigger 

I live in Finland, so not all phone models are available here. My top choices at the moment are Moto X Play, Oneplus X, Sony Xperia XA, Samsung A5 and LG Zero, but I can't seem to make up my mind which would be the best as I have not used any of these before. I've also heard a lot of positive feedback about Huawei Honor 7, but for what I've heard there are very few custom roms available and the Emotion UI is terrible. Any recommendations would be very welcome


----------



## bimbim18 (May 9, 2016)

Planterz said:


> How big, how much money, and do have to buy something on contract or payment plan or however AT&T does it?

Click to collapse



I dont care lol, i just want to know my options for a rootable android on AT&T


----------



## Planterz (May 9, 2016)

bimbim18 said:


> I dont care lol, i just want to know my options for a rootable android on AT&T

Click to collapse



Best/easy way to go is Nexus or OnePlus. Motorolas (but not the Droids from Verizon) have been pretty open in the past, and are clear from carrier bloat and get quick updates. Many AT&T users buy T-Mobile phones since they're historically less locked-down than AT&T devices are.


----------



## LuH (May 10, 2016)

Hello, looking for these traits in a budget phone:
- large display (5" Full HD minimum)
- microSD slot
- water-proof (IPx7 minimum), durable
- rootable, flashable (support of CM)
- good enough battery life
- future-proof (not missing key technologies)
- good price (cheap or medium)
- good performance (2GB RAM minimum, 2 sets of CPU cores for low- and high-performance tasks preferred)
- GSM with LTE radio

I don't care about brand and not so much about design (although elegant black option and right angles w/o chrome preferred), want good value for money. I usually keep my device for about 4 years, my current 2012 Motorola Droid 4 is getting unusable slow and misses European LTE bands. My favorite so far is Samsung Galaxy S5 Neo (can buy new for about €250), any comments, known issues, bottlenecks?
Or, should I add a bit more money and buy Sony XPERIA Z3? It appears to be better spec-wise in almost every aspect, except the CPU.

Thanks a lot for any suggestions or comments!


----------



## bimbim18 (May 11, 2016)

Planterz said:


> Best/easy way to go is Nexus or OnePlus. Motorolas (but not the Droids from Verizon) have been pretty open in the past, and are clear from carrier bloat and get quick updates. Many AT&T users buy T-Mobile phones since they're historically less locked-down than AT&T devices are.

Click to collapse



and they work fine on AT&T?

thanks for the feedback btw


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Planterz (May 13, 2016)

bimbim18 said:


> and they work fine on AT&T?

Click to collapse



Many T-Mobile phones and most "unlocked" will work perfectly on AT&T. The main issue is LTE bands. Higher-end T-Mobile phones tend to come with not just T-Mobile's LTE bands (2/4/12), but AT&T's as well (2/4/5/17). The key bands are 17 and 4, with 2 and 5 being used only in some areas or as a roaming partnership.  If you're going with a T-Mobile device, do your homework to make sure it has those bands. It'll still work without those bands, but your speeds will be reduced to 3G.

As for unlocked phones (not to be confused with T-Mobile phones that have been unlocked) like Nexus, Moto X, OnePlus, again, they'll all work on AT&T just fine. The OnePlus X is missing band 17 for some unknown idiotic reason (as well as 12), but their other devices have 17. Any Nexus 5 and newer will have band 17 (and all the others as well). Again, do your homework.

Apart from potentially missing a key LTE band, the caveats for using an unlocked phone or a phone unlocked from a different carrier is that certain features, such as VoLTE might not work.  Also, if the phone was from another carrier, you might not receive OTA updates unless a SIM from the original carrier is used (even if only to download it on wifi).

Verizon phones sometimes work on AT&T/T-Mobile. Sometimes. Verizon no longer carrier locks their phones, but that doesn't necessarily mean it'll work on a GSM network (usually voice is the problem, since while Verizon uses GSM for data, they still use CDMA for voice). It depends on the phone.


----------



## Kevin108 (May 13, 2016)

Kevin108 said:


> I'm looking to buy a tablet for mom for Mother's Day.  What's the cheapest *rootable* tablet now?  7" and larger only.  She's 65.

Click to collapse



Went with a Dragon Touch Y88X.  It rooted simply with Kingoroot.
http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Touch-Android-Bluetooth-Supported/dp/B015K3APWO


----------



## jaris93 (May 13, 2016)

Hey guys, 

looking to purchase a decent phone under $300. 

My main requirements would be good battery life,camera and processor. Anything extra such as NFC and fingerprint would be an added bonus  

I was looking at the Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 pro which seems to be a very good phone for its price, however it seems to lack in the camera department. I am not sure if it is still worth purchasing.
I then found out about the Lenovo Zuk Z1, which seems to have the entire package, but Im not sure if it is worth purchasing the Snapdragon 801 processor at this moment.

Any advice or recommendations of another phone would be highly appreciated


----------



## Nitro1max1 (May 14, 2016)

So I dropped my Nexus 6 today  and it's done for. Looking for a used phone this time. Would like these parameters  to be met. It's hard with my budget.
1. $140 max
2. At least 5 inch screen(1080p)
3. Quad core
4. Good cameras(major)
5. Rootable and Rom support
I was thinking a Lg g3 or HTC One M8? Anyone else got any ideas?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Planterz (May 14, 2016)

Nitro1max1 said:


> So I dropped my Nexus 6 today  and it's done for. Looking for a used phone this time. Would like these parameters  to be met. It's hard with my budget.
> 1. $140 max
> 2. At least 5 inch screen(1080p)
> 3. Quad core
> ...

Click to collapse



NOOOOOOOOOOOO!

LG G3 would be a good replacement if you can find one that cheap. If not, a G2. Ignore HTC if you want a good camera. Galaxy S4 or S5 would be good too, but it'll feel tiny compared to what you're used to.


----------



## Nitro1max1 (May 14, 2016)

Planterz said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> LG G3 would be a good replacement if you can find one that cheap. If not, a G2. Ignore HTC if you want a good camera. Galaxy S4 or S5 would be good too, but it'll feel tiny compared to what you're used to.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the input, but I won't do an s4 and the s5 is to expensive. I'm now stuck between the G3 and Htc Desire Eye. The only thing I don't like about the G3 is the hardware buttons on the back.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Planterz (May 14, 2016)

Nitro1max1 said:


> The only thing I don't like about the G3 is the hardware buttons on the back.

Click to collapse



You get used to them. They're actually quite intuitive. And you can always double-tap to wake/sleep. The G3 will definitely have the better camera.


----------



## Nitro1max1 (May 15, 2016)

Planterz said:


> You get used to them. They're actually quite intuitive. And you can always double-tap to wake/sleep. The G3 will definitely have the better camera.

Click to collapse



Yeah after a while it would be second nature using them I'm sure. But I feel like I would accidentally be turning up the volume all the time. Yeah the rear camera has some nice features that's for sure. The display is also larger and a higher res which would be better since I'm used to the Nexus. But Sense on the HTC is by far the best software out there. I'm not sure how I like LG's spin in things.


----------



## Planterz (May 15, 2016)

Nitro1max1 said:


> I'm not sure how I like LG's spin in things.

Click to collapse



There's plenty of of AOSP/CM based ROMs out there for the G3.


----------



## jimpsm (May 16, 2016)

Planterz said:


> There's plenty of of AOSP/CM based ROMs out there for the G3.

Click to collapse



That's an interesting recommendation.  I'm actually running with an old Galaxy S3 on Verizon, and am thinking of upgrading.  Would definitely want something that at least could be rooted, and preferably be flashed with Cyanogenmod or another clean ROM.  I like this because it has micro SD slot and a removable battery.

I've seen some G3 VS985 models for sale on the web.  Some say GSM and some LTE.  As long as it is a VS985 do I need to worry about how it's designated--it will run on Verizon?  Or is there more than one version of the VS985?  I haven't quite been able to nail this down yet.

Then of course, there's the Verizon habit of locking phones so you can't flash custom recoveries/ROMs.  Hopefully when I dig into it I'll find the ROM versions on the units for sale are still hackable.

Thanks for any comments!


----------



## Novakingwai (May 16, 2016)

I'm looking for a cheap 10" Chinese tablet. Specs aren't too important, I'm mostly going to be watching videos, maybe playing some casual games. The most demanding game I'd be playing is Hearthstone. I see on AliExpress many 10" for around $100 saying they have octa core processors, but I don't see specs for the processor.

Any recommendations? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Planterz (May 16, 2016)

jimpsm said:


> I've seen some G3 VS985 models for sale on the web.  Some say GSM and some LTE.  As long as it is a VS985 do I need to worry about how it's designated--it will run on Verizon?  Or is there more than one version of the VS985?  I haven't quite been able to nail this down yet.

Click to collapse



As long as it's a Verizon model you'll get LTE (LTE runs on GSM).



> Then of course, there's the Verizon habit of locking phones so you can't flash custom recoveries/ROMs.  Hopefully when I dig into it I'll find the ROM versions on the units for sale are still hackable.

Click to collapse



I poked around a bit, and without diving in deeper, it appears the latest version (versions?) it's locked, but you can downgrade the firmware and root and flash TWRP from there.


----------



## rehan707 (May 16, 2016)

buy porsche n12

Sent from my SM-G900H using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MisterIchiban (May 17, 2016)

Hi

My G3 is bricked + some battery problem (but i have a warranty so they try to repair it) but I'm eventually searching for a new phone

First of all, I'm in France and i don't want a phone from China even if I know that Xiaomi is a good option, I have bad luck and I really need a french warranty haha

So, I want, obviously, better than my G3 or close to it

My first criteria is UI,* I want a f*cking smooth U*I, I dream when I see Iphone UI ... So, smooth UI + reactivity 
Second, I want a *good battery duration*, I was reloading my G3 everyday or more than one time in a day ...
Third, good photos (G3 was good for me, better can be nice but the same is good too)

I have a budget of *350€*
I thought about a *Galaxy A5 2016*, it's so beautiful for me, very nice to see with premium construction but I don't know about the reactivity and the UI of this phone, I tried it for 2 minutes in a shop and it was nice to use but i don't know in a daily usage
The *Honor 7* is good looking too

I just use my phone for SMS, calls, some apps like Youtube, Messenger, Facebook, Tinder (when i'm single haha), Snapchat, ... but I don't play video games on my phone so my Samsung Galaxy S, HTC One X and G3 were over powered for my usage I think


----------



## jr866gooner (May 17, 2016)

Hello, the thread says device so I shall enquire.

I'm looking to get into the smart watch game but entry level (under £100) and have been looking at the original pebble and the reason is that it's not too feature heavy and might just give me a kick start and a decent test to see if I actually end up bothering to use one!

Any owners with their thoughts on the Pebble?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## guille26 (May 18, 2016)

I'm looking for a 10'' tablet. I had an iPad2 that I sold because it was so slow.
I want to browse internet, videos, comic reader, music, some docs....

I like pixel C but 500€ it's a little too much for the use I have in mind. Do you have any suggestions for a tablet around 300-350€, 10'', 32GB-64GB?

Thank you very much.


----------



## tonygamble (May 18, 2016)

guille26 said:


> I'm looking for a 10'' tablet. I had an iPad2 that I sold because it was so slow.
> I want to browse internet, videos, comic reader, music, some docs....
> 
> I like pixel C but 500€ it's a little too much for the use I have in mind. Do you have any suggestions for a tablet around 300-350€, 10'', 32GB-64GB?
> ...

Click to collapse



I am totally satisfied with my Samsung 12.2 and it is within your price range.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Samsung-G...062472?hash=item43ee137948:g:h~MAAOSwYmZXLHUr

Tony


----------



## guille26 (May 18, 2016)

tonygamble said:


> I am totally satisfied with my Samsung 12.2 and it is within your price range.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Samsung-G...062472?hash=item43ee137948:g:h~MAAOSwYmZXLHUr
> 
> Tony

Click to collapse



Thank you! great, I'm going to check it and  to see if it can be bought in my country.
I've seen it runs Android 4.4, I like to update and I like to have the latest possible version, are there roms or official updates?

Thank you very much.


----------



## tonygamble (May 18, 2016)

guille26 said:


> Thank you! great, I'm going to check it and  to see if it can be bought in my country.
> I've seen it runs Android 4.4, I like to update and I like to have the latest possible version, are there roms or official updates?
> 
> Thank you very much.

Click to collapse



Mine has updated itself to 5.0.2.

I would not put a custom rom in it. What it does suits me fine. 

I got involved here as I have a pair of 7.7 Samsungs and wanted to modify the DPI of an app. I got all the way up to Marshmallow and then went back to KitKat as the 7.7 is simply too small/old to handle the newer software I learned a lot about custom roms that will always be useful but I don't see the benefit of modding something like the 12.2.

Tony


----------



## Shawn R (May 19, 2016)

Ok, guys. So, I've decided that I want to get a new phone. Preferably a Sony XPERIA Z5 Premium. Every phone that I've owned up till now have been used.  According to the seller, this is an international phone. I live in the USA and I currently have services with StraightTalk-AT&T (which is crazy awesome BTW).  The Sony XPERIA Z5 Premium operates on these bands:

2G bands	GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900 - SIM 1 & SIM 2
3G bands	HSDPA 850 / 900 / 1700(AWS) / 1900 / 2100
4G bands	LTE band 1(2100), 2(1900), 3(1800), 4(1700/2100), 5(850), 7(2600), 8(900), 12(700), 17(700), 20(800), 38(2600), 39(1900), 40(2300), 41(2500)

I await your replies!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Planterz (May 20, 2016)

Gurren Lagann said:


> I await your replies!

Click to collapse



What are you questions?


----------



## Shawn R (May 20, 2016)

Planterz said:


> What are you questions?

Click to collapse



The Sony XPERIA Z5 Premium is an unlocked international GSM smartphone and there are 3 versions: E6833 (Dual SIM), E6883 (Dual SIM), and E6853. I just wanted to confirm whether or not if these are capable of working with StraightTalk (USA)?


----------



## Planterz (May 20, 2016)

Gurren Lagann said:


> The Sony XPERIA Z5 Premium is an unlocked international GSM smartphone and there are 3 versions: E6833 (Dual SIM), E6883 (Dual SIM), and E6853. I just wanted to confirm whether or not if these are capable of working with StraightTalk (USA)?

Click to collapse



AT&T uses bands 2/4/5/17. Band 17 is their primary band. As long as the version you get has those, it'll work.


----------



## Shawn R (May 20, 2016)

Planterz said:


> AT&T uses bands 2/4/5/17. Band 17 is their primary band. As long as the version you get has those, it'll work.

Click to collapse



That's good to know! Thanks!


----------



## diarreamental (May 20, 2016)

*Thinking about upgrading my LG G2 to Nexus 5x*

I've had a LG G2 32gb for a couple of years now, and it's been a great phone. But recently i've started to feel it's getting old. So i'm thinking in upgrading to a better phone.

My priority it's the camera, last week at a concert (low light conditions) everybody was taking awesome pictures and i was getting dark and horrible results. I'm more into the pixel size (sensor size) and aperture (f) than the megapixels. 

I read that the Nexus 5x is great for it's camera, but compared to the lg g2 seems to be like the only upgrade. I'm thinking in the 16gb option, since i upload everything to the cloud and i've seen some options at $250 dlls. Do you guys think it's a good option to upgrade? what other options are there for this bugdet/phone prioritizing the camera?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sealingtea (May 20, 2016)

I'm thinking of buying a mobile phone with a qwertz keyboard attached to the bottom of the phone.
In short this are the functions I use daily on my Samsung Galaxy S4:

Whatsapp
Navigation
CalendarSync
PDF Viewing
Email

I also want to root my phone including flashing some custom roms. The result of my search was the Motorola Droid Pro. Would you think this mobile phone suits my needs, or have you any other ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Planterz (May 21, 2016)

sealingtea said:


> I'm thinking of buying a mobile phone with a qwertz keyboard attached to the bottom of the phone.
> In short this are the functions I use daily on my Samsung Galaxy S4:
> 
> Whatsapp
> ...

Click to collapse



lulwhut? That phone is 5 and a half years old, man. The processor/RAM will be severely underpowered, the Android version is ancient, and your data speeds will be slower than snail snot in Siberia. The age of the physical keyboard is dead, outside of BlackBerry (the Priv), and you ain't gonna root one of those.

---------- Post added at 04:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:49 PM ----------




diarreamental said:


> I've had a LG G2 32gb for a couple of years now, and it's been a great phone. But recently i've started to feel it's getting old. So i'm thinking in upgrading to a better phone.
> 
> My priority it's the camera, last week at a concert (low light conditions) everybody was taking awesome pictures and i was getting dark and horrible results. I'm more into the pixel size (sensor size) and aperture (f) than the megapixels.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you considered simply buying an actual camera? I know the maxim of "the best camera is the one you have on you", and the vast majority of us don't carry a proper camera, just our phones, but if you're expecting/hoping to take pictures (like going to a concert or on vacation or a wedding or something) just bring an actual camera. You get a xenon flash, optical zoom, and far more control than most phones offer.


----------



## diarreamental (May 22, 2016)

Planterz said:


> lulwhut? That phone is 5 and a half years old, man. The processor/RAM will be severely underpowered, the Android version is ancient, and your data speeds will be slower than snail snot in Siberia. The age of the physical keyboard is dead, outside of BlackBerry (the Priv), and you ain't gonna root one of those.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:49 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Actually i'm a photographer haha, i do have a better camera, a dslr camera, but you can't always carry it, or get those pictures to your phone that fast (converting raw to jpgs, etc).  That's why the sensor size and apperture of the Nexus 5x are picking my attention to get better pictures (i.e.) at the bar with friends, at a concert, behind the photoshoot,. 

Do you consider there's a better camera phone for that price ($250-$300)?


----------



## Planterz (May 22, 2016)

diarreamental said:


> Actually i'm a photographer haha, i do have a better camera, a dslr camera, but you can't always carry it, or get those pictures to your phone that fast (converting raw to jpgs, etc).  That's why the sensor size and apperture of the Nexus 5x are picking my attention to get better pictures (i.e.) at the bar with friends, at a concert, behind the photoshoot,.

Click to collapse



.

I get you, but I didn't mean a DSLR, rather a compact point-and-shoot. Obviously a DSLR isn't terribly convenient, but something like this wouldn't be too much of a burden. Just saying.



> Do you consider there's a better camera phone for that price ($250-$300)?

Click to collapse



That's probably the best, or among the best. Reviews I've read say it takes pretty good low-light pictures (for a cell phone). Anything else in that price range would either be inferior, or a flagship from 2 years ago that wouldn't be as good either. I'm just not sure you'd get enough of an upgrade over your G2 to justify spending that much more simply to slightly improve the camera (which is why I suggested a compact P&S camera).

A throw-back option might be finding a used Nokia Lumia 1020, which has arguably one of the best cameras ever put in a cell phone, even compared to phones that aren't 3 years old. 41 MP, xenon flash, great software with lots of manual controls, and a dedicated shutter button. This way you could bring your phone and have a great P&S for your outing without going overboard on carrying extra stuff.


----------



## diarreamental (May 22, 2016)

Planterz said:


> .
> 
> I get you, but I didn't mean a DSLR, rather a compact point-and-shoot. Obviously a DSLR isn't terribly convenient, but something like this wouldn't be too much of a burden. Just saying.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not really into p&s in my case but it's a good advice, thank you for the recommendations!


----------



## tonygamble (May 22, 2016)

Amazon UK are offering the HTC One M8 at what seems a good price.
I am using the Samsung S4. Nothing wrong with it other than the fact that it is useless outdoors in bright light.
Would anyone recommend I ditch it and move to the HTC.
I'm in the UK so I'd just transfer my o2 sim - I think.
Tony


----------



## drewdawg99 (May 24, 2016)

*Upgrade*

I currently have a Samsung Galaxy s5 Verizon. I was wondering if it's a better idea for  me to get the s7 this next month, or wait for the s8


----------



## Planterz (May 24, 2016)

drewdawg99 said:


> I currently have a Samsung Galaxy s5 Verizon. I was wondering if it's a better idea for  me to get the s7 this next month, or wait for the s8

Click to collapse



Is there something wrong or lacking with your S5?


----------



## niky1703 (May 25, 2016)

*Looking for a new phone. Help!*

Basically I’m looking for a new phone and I chose it to be an asian (Chinese, Japanese or Korean) phone. But my problem is that I’m not really familiar with those kind of phones, so I was hoping I can find some help online. I would like to receive some suggestions for phones. The price range is about 150-200€  (168-240 USD). And the thing I require are as follows: 
Long battery life (in the 2500-3000mAh category)
About 5 inch HD screen 
Decent camera
2GB RAM
LTE support
SD card slot
Android 5.0
Gorilla Glass 2 (although not necessary, it would be nice)
Honestly, if you guys can´t think of any specific models, you can maybe just give the name of certain brand.


----------



## T_I (May 25, 2016)

Planterz said:


> .
> 
> I get you, but I didn't mean a DSLR, rather a compact point-and-shoot. Obviously a DSLR isn't terribly convenient, but something like this wouldn't be too much of a burden. Just saying.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would love your opinion on the Moto G4+ camera. Should be good, but is it usefull for great pictures. Specs look prommissing.

Sent from my SM-T810 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Novakingwai (May 26, 2016)

*umpy2*


----------



## Planterz (May 26, 2016)

T_I said:


> I would love your opinion on the Moto G4+ camera. Should be good, but is it usefull for great pictures. Specs look prommis/URL]

Click to collapse



I'd like to have an opinion, but the device isn't even available yet and no reviews have been made. The new series of Moto G's seem to be great values, but I'm still a proponent of buying older flagships at a discount over new "budget" phones.


----------



## T_I (May 26, 2016)

Planterz said:


> I'd like to have an opinion, but the device isn't even available yet and no reviews have been made. The new series of Moto G's seem to be great values, but I'm still a proponent of buying older flagships at a discount over new "budget" phones.

Click to collapse



Hmmm, with the Moto G4(+) I'm having a hard time to find old flagships in the same price-range with the same specs. I can wiat for a while, phone is working a bit better after factory reset, but it's on it's last legs...


----------



## jamboss (May 27, 2016)

I am seriously contemplating the oneplus 3, the new moto z or the new nexus when it comes out.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## xdafan15 (May 27, 2016)

*Alternative to a Nexus 6P?*

Any suggestions for a 6P alternative? I want a phone that is unlocked, easy to root, and will get quick security and OS updates. But I'd like a smaller phone, an easier to replace battery, and more than 64GB of storage without paying $650 for the 128GB 6P.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Zeido (May 27, 2016)

*Nexus 5X, Sony Z5c or something completely different?*

So, I just managed to crash the front screen of my Sony Z1 Compact which I have had since it became available. Before that I had Sony Xperia Ray as I'm not to found of large phones.
Now, with no working touch on my current phone I need a new one and I've sort of zoomed in on the Nexus 5X or Sony Z5 Compact. The Z5c seems like the obvious choice continuing with Xperia. But when playing with it in a local shop I felt like it was a bit to thick, I would have loved for it to be a bit thinner. I've also heard rumors about the Snapdragon 810 becoming very hot and spontaneous screens cracking.
I then found the 5X which felt much better holding despite being a bit bigger. But I'm a bit put of by the reports about lousy battery life.
So, now I'm not sure which direction I want to go. Any other good, smaller(around 5") phone for around 210-430 EUR?


----------



## only-one (May 28, 2016)

What phone would you recommend? I'm wanting 5.5-5.7" screen, good battery life, not too heavy, won't be obsolete this year (os wise). I'm not a heavy user. Some days I'll text more than others.  Removable battery and added memory are a nice perk. Don't really play games on my phone.  I've been mainly an LG user for some years now


----------



## pepsimus (May 28, 2016)

So I have never bought a china phone and I am looking for one. My samsung note n7000 slowly dying. Now on days i dont use phone that much, i have work phone as well and i decided to go for some cheap china "engine". I dont have any specific criteria (dual sim maybe?) so i dont know which phone pick up. finger sensor would be nice touch.
ive been deciding between:
-Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 Pro 3GB RAM 32GB
-Elephone P9000 -beast but how long will last?
-LeTV Le 2 3GB RAM 32GB ROM
-LeTV 1S X501 3GB RAM 32GB ROM
-Ulefone Vienna 3GB RAM 32GB or wait for future?
-Meizu m3 note
or is there any other phone i should consider? I had Miui on my note and i can live with that. Only thing why i didnt buy redmi note 3 pro is that i heard built quality isnt that classy like LeTv phones.
english isnt my native language, so dont hate me for that, please.


----------



## Krodha (May 28, 2016)

Wow i found the idea of this thread really great. I hope you guys an help me out because I've been wanting to buy a new phone for ages but I don't want to make the same mistake i made with the one I have right now. 

Currently I have a Samsung Galaxy SII (GT i9100), and I abhor it. Before that, I had a Motorola Cliq XT, and before that a Motorola A1200. Since I bought my Samsung I realized how incredibly I couldn't manage to do things I could do on the A1200. 

The thing is, the samsung battery sucks, it's slow for most things, it just gives me so much trouble with so many apps. I know right now is old, but when it was new I had the same issues. Of course right now, it's just unspeakeable hell. 

My Cliq XT was wonderful, and I even used Cyanagen MOD with it, and it rocked. I still have it and even the battery life is better than the Samsung one. 

The other things I compared is, once, oh but only once did my Samsung fall down, from a very small height, and screen totaly died, I had to buy a new screen and get it replaced. On the other hand, my Cliq XT had a roguh time, fell many times, had a lot of accidents, and it's still, intact. 

So, I want no samsung. 

I'm looking for a new phone, based on my experience I'd prefer if it's Motorola. I ofcourse want it to be Android, and dont want it to be as delicate as the samsung gsii is... i mostly use itto read books, and to use social networks, instagram, and stuff like that. If I play sometimes, I don't play much on the phone and I defetively don't need it to run like the most  demanding game ever. What I do really need is for it to be resistant, to have a real battery (My motorola's cliq xt battery would last even 3 days, using it) and not an imaginary one like the samsungs'... beside the samsung literally destroys batteries; anyways I do reallly want a nice camera, that's like the most important thing to me, because I love taking pictures. The rest as I said, I mostly use my phone to open facebook, or twitter, or instagram, browse the web, i like to use google earth, gogle sky, and the most demanding ames I've installed in my phones is Osmos and The Room. 

So if somebody could please give me some advice about what phone I could buy without any of the issues I've had with the Samsung I'd be so grateful.


----------



## pepsimus (May 29, 2016)

wha you guys think of Umi Super, is it worth wait?


----------



## Elite (May 29, 2016)

I've been looking for a decent tablet, and been eyeing mipad 2 for a while now.

My only question is weather I should go for the windows version or the android version???

And of course which will run smoother/faster will be my first choice... By all means sliding the screens etc.

Sent from my S59 using Tapatalk


----------



## xdafan15 (May 29, 2016)

xdafan15 said:


> Any suggestions for a 6P alternative? I want a phone that is unlocked, easy to root, and will get quick security and OS updates. But I'd like a smaller phone, an easier to replace battery, and more than 64GB of storage without paying $650 for the 128GB 6P.

Click to collapse



Any thoughts on this? Would a Motorola X Pure Edition fit the bill?


----------



## Planterz (May 29, 2016)

xdafan15 said:


> Any thoughts on this? Would a Motorola X Pure Edition fit the bill?

Click to collapse



In some ways. It's a tad smaller up and down, but it's thicker and actually heavier (by a gram, no biggie). Screen is same size. Whether you get the 16, 32, or 64gb version you can always add a microSD card. A 128gb microSD card is only about $30-35 these days. The battery isn't swappable without disassembly, but Motorolas typically aren't impossible to repair, while the Nexus 6P would be. As long as you're not a heavy gamer, the Moto X Pure would be a fine choice; the GPU isn't the greatest, although more than adequate for regular stuff and light gaming. Updates will come quickly, and although it's not as open as a Nexus, it's still unlockable and there's a good amount of custom development.


----------



## PantheraTigris91 (May 29, 2016)

*Need help choosing a new phone!*

Right now I am using the original Moto G for about 2 years (with CM 13). I want something bigger and faster while still being budget friendly. I have set a number of requirements as I plan to keep my new phone for about the same amount of time (about 2 years like my last phone). These are:

-Android 6.0 Marshmallow. I really like the "Google now on tap" feature and with a bigger screen I think I could make use of the split window multitasking feature found in Android 6.0.
-Big screen (about 5.5 inches) with a minimum 1080p resolution.
-At least 2 GB of RAM.
-Decent processor for multitasking (I don't care about the GPU though as I only play simple games like Sudoku and Hill Climb Racing...).
-Decent Camera (I don't expect it to be exceptional but I want it  to be decent).
-Decent battery life (I would really need it to  have good battery life based on my schedule for the next year or so).

The devices I am currently considering, in ascending price order (at least where I live in the range of 190€ to 280€), are:

-Lenovo K3 Note
-LG G3 (16 GB, 2 GB RAM)
-Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 Pro (Snapdragon, 16 GB, 2 GB RAM)
-Sony Xperia Z2
-LG G3 (32 GB, 3 GB RAM)
-Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 Pro (Snapdragon, 32 GB, 3 GB RAM)
-Huawei P8

I would really appreciate it if some of you have experience with these devices and can give me some tips


----------



## T_I (May 29, 2016)

PantheraTigris91 said:


> Right now I am using the original Moto G for about 2 years (with CM 13). I want something bigger and faster while still being budget friendly. I have set a number of requirements as I plan to keep my new phone for about the same amount of time (about 2 years like my last phone). These are:
> 
> -Android 6.0 Marshmallow. I really like the "Google now on tap" feature and with a bigger screen I think I could make use of the split window multitasking feature found in Android 6.0.
> -Big screen (about 5.5 inches) with a minimum 1080p resolution.
> ...

Click to collapse



No experiences with the devices, but I have the Moto G2 andnI'm contemplatingbthe Moto G4. The  3regular one has all you want at £170 and the plus with better camera and 32 GB instead of 16 for £ 229. I checked, want one, but motorola uk doesn't ship outside the borders.

Sent from my SM-T810 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## jamboss (May 29, 2016)

T_I said:


> No experiences with the devices, but I have the Moto G2 andnI'm contemplatingbthe Moto G4. The  3regular one has all you want at £170 and the plus with better camera and 32 GB instead of 16 for £ 229. I checked, want one, but motorola uk doesn't ship outside the borders.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T810 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



So the moto z will be more top tier than the moto g4 plus?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## PantheraTigris91 (May 29, 2016)

T_I said:


> No experiences with the devices, but I have the Moto G2 andnI'm contemplatingbthe Moto G4. The  3regular one has all you want at £170 and the plus with better camera and 32 GB instead of 16 for £ 229. I checked, want one, but motorola uk doesn't ship outside the borders.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T810 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



The Moto G lineup (maybe except the G4) has very underpowered processors for today's standards in my opinion. And at the price of the G4 plus I can easily get a device with 3 GB of ram. 

Sent from my Moto G using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## JVM123 (May 30, 2016)

Hello im new to this website and since last week my phone wont turn on anymore (i get 0% response) and now i started to look for a new phone but there are so many out there and my knowledge about phones isn't as much people from here. Is there a list of phones you could recommend to me, the price can be 250€ or 280$. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## PantheraTigris91 (May 30, 2016)

JVM123 said:


> Hello im new to this website and since last week my phone wont turn on anymore (i get 0% response) and now i started to look for a new phone but there are so many out there and my knowledge about phones isn't as much people from here. Is there a list of phones you could recommend to me, the price can be 250€ or 280$.
> 
> Thank you in advance

Click to collapse



Take a look at my post(#9506) about a day before! I'm also looking for a phone at that price range. I have a list of the phones I'm considering. I also include what I consider important for my personal needs. So, if you'd like, post what you like and want in a phone, so we can give you more specific answers  

Sent from my Moto G using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Novakingwai (May 31, 2016)

bumpy


----------



## xdafan15 (May 31, 2016)

*Alternative to a Nexus 6P?*



Planterz said:


> In some ways. It's a tad smaller up and down, but it's thicker and actually heavier (by a gram, no biggie). Screen is same size. Whether you get the 16, 32, or 64gb version you can always add a microSD card. A 128gb microSD card is only about $30-35 these days. The battery isn't swappable without disassembly, but Motorolas typically aren't impossible to repair, while the Nexus 6P would be. As long as you're not a heavy gamer, the Moto X Pure would be a fine choice; the GPU isn't the greatest, although more than adequate for regular stuff and light gaming. Updates will come quickly, and although it's not as open as a Nexus, it's still unlockable and there's a good amount of custom development.

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot, @Planterz! I see you are very active answering questions on this thread and I really appreciate that.
A follow up to you or anyone else- is there any other phone that comes to mind? Thanks.


----------



## stefan254235435235411354 (May 31, 2016)

hello ! I have a dilemma. I want a phone with mid range specs and with a decent developers community . 
my specs are : display at max. 5.3 inch , at least Corning Gorilla Glass 3 , processor something like quad core , sd card support obligatory , a decent camera , and a good battery life ( if it is removable , it would be perfect)  .  +/- fingerprint sensor , but again it would be perfect if it has .


----------



## xdafan15 (May 31, 2016)

stefan254235435235411354 said:


> hello ! I have a dilemma. I want a phone with mid range specs and with a decent developers community .
> my specs are : display at max. 5.3 inch , at least Corning Gorilla Glass 3 , processor something like quad core , sd card support obligatory , a decent camera , and a good battery life ( if it is removable , it would be perfect)  .  +/- fingerprint sensor , but again it would be perfect if it has .

Click to collapse



Hi, stefan. Have you seen the charts here and here? You can select your desired features and at least get closer to an answer.


----------



## Nashville99 (Jun 1, 2016)

I think nividia tegra tab 7 is the good one,not to small,not to big


----------



## stefan254235435235411354 (Jun 1, 2016)

what should I consider ? 
low budget : Xiaomi Redmi 3 (big non-removable battery)
low to medium budget : OnePlus x ( it doesn't have quick-charge)
medium to high budget : Xperia Z5 compact (all in one features that I demand)
high budget : S6 edge ( high features , but it doesn't have sd card suport)


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## FREEBOY JUSTICE (Jun 1, 2016)

*Help my i537 s4 active  is broken stock at qualcomm hs-usb 9008*

HELP MY I537 S4 ACTIVE  IS BROKEN STOCK AT QUALCOMM HS-USB 9008 i don't have any flash box i have  computer  and internet access usb cable


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Jun 5, 2016)

Looking for my next android that I will be rooting. Currently have the One M8, Im thinking of the S7 or the G5.
I want something that will stay good to me for the next few years.

Fancy posting your recommendations.


----------



## Lightn1ng (Jun 5, 2016)

Jaymie1989 said:


> Looking for my next android that I will be rooting. Currently have the One M8, Im thinking of the S7 or the G5.
> I want something that will stay good to me for the next few years.
> 
> Fancy posting your recommendations.

Click to collapse



What carrier are you looking at here?


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Jun 5, 2016)

Nandr0idC0nsumer said:


> What carrier are you looking at here?

Click to collapse



UK ee. 
As I'll be rooting it, it will unlock the carrier as well won't it.


----------



## Planterz (Jun 5, 2016)

Jaymie1989 said:


> UK ee.
> As I'll be rooting it, it will unlock the carrier as well won't it.

Click to collapse



Usually, no. Carrier lock is separate from other "locks" like the bootloader and carrier lock typically can't be hacked via root or custom ROMs or things of this sort. Of course, I'm speaking from experience on the other side of the pond, so it might be different where you are. 

As for which phone to get, what are you looking for? Size, features, customizability, etc?


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Jun 5, 2016)

Planterz said:


> As for which phone to get, what are you looking for? Size, features, customizability, etc?

Click to collapse



We as I have installed CM13 on my M8, I will be trying out different roms ideally to see which one I prefer. Wants something that will be quick so obviously the 4gb ram will be ideal. I'm swinging towards the S7 more and more. Want something that will keep me upto date for the next 2 years. About a 5" screen as most are. Good quality camera. I know samsungs tend to have a bootlooping issue with Xposed too and I do use Xposed.


----------



## Lightn1ng (Jun 5, 2016)

@Jaymie1989

If you like AOSP, the S7 is not a great choice, also Xposed is unlikely to work.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Jun 5, 2016)

How would you prefer the one M10 and the Huawei P9 with the LG G5 and S7


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi. I want a nexus device. But as a student the highest I can afford is the Moto Nexus 6. I am currently having a Moto G 2015 osprey. My country is India so no carrier locks . But I wanted to know some details on this nexus. Is nexus 6's camera better than moto g 2015 (I have read a number of times that moto g has the same camera as nexus 6 minus optical stabilization)? Nexus 6 has got some compatable dual sim extender strips. But still only one sim can be choosen at a given time. Is there a way to have both sims activated at all times, just like dual sim phones (modified radio firmware/roms or compatible extenders)? Thanks.[emoji39] 

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## drckml (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm looking for a 10 inch tablet under $100 on Amazon. It doesn't matter if it's cheap chinese. As long as it won't break out of nowhere.  I Mainly plan to read on it. 

Any of you own any one of these
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=is_s?k=10+inch+tablet


----------



## GrimEire (Jun 6, 2016)

*upgrade lenovo k3 note*

hey

i have a lenovo k3 note which was great until the touch screen started having ghost touches. its driving me mad it's very difficult to text or anything with it. anyway i contacted the seller and they said send it back to them since its still under warranty. the problem is ill have no phone for a while.

would anyone recommend a decent chinese phone that would be a bit of an upgrade from my lenovo k3 note. as im just going to give the k3 note to a family member after it gets fixed.

what the new phone must have 
5,5 inch screen
micro-sd card slot
quick charge
4G(lte)
>= 3000mah battery
<= €200

im looking at the Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 Pro Primeor the lenovo k5
would anyone recommend either?

id be grateful for any recommendations.


----------



## i9100g user (Jun 6, 2016)

GrimEire said:


> hey
> 
> i have a lenovo k3 note which was great until the touch screen started having ghost touches. its driving me mad it's very difficult to text or anything with it. anyway i contacted the seller and they said send it back to them since its still under warranty. the problem is ill have no phone for a while.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Definitely redmi note 3 looks good for you.

Snapdragon 650 at this price is something you will not find anywhere else also the fingerprint scanner is almost instant


----------



## midnightrider (Jun 6, 2016)

*What dual sim Android phone for my needs?*

Hi,

My background is mostly dumbphone use (late adopter) then a couple
BlackBerrys and a hacked Nokia 5800 for entertainment value. My needs were 
pretty limited to good calling quality and a physical keyboard since I was working 
as a consultant with a global team and had to be able to email all the time and
never miss a call or an email. The notifications and mail on BIS were great. Have not
gotten a newer model so I have no idea if they still work good or not
without BIS. Worked at home for a few years and put the Blackberry away and just
used the old landline.

Anyway....I have an office job once again and will be travelling on business a lot so my
phone needs are changing. As you all know even basic stuff like shopping
requires an Android phone. Since I'm going to mainly be in two locations I
want a dual sim phone with good LTE support for EU (specifically CZ). I have
been over tons of reviews and problem reports and I can't find any obvious
choices. The oneplus models get good reviews but I see owners complaining
bitterly they wish they would have gotten a straight Android phone and don't
believe they'll ever see Marshmellow. The Nexus 6P is a single sim as you
know but 6.0.1 of Android appears to have borked LTE which is critical for
me. Xiaomi models have gotten mixed reviews and complaints about the OS
also. 

I have never owned or used an Android phone (heck I don't even use google anything)
and the idea of going out and buying a Galaxy S7 dual sim for around 950 bucks seems 
crazy to me based on my historical 300 dollar BlackBerry budget and limited needs. But
the S7 is about the only phone I haven't seen people complaining about. I have no idea 
but since I plan to use the phone just as a phone and to do shopping and travel stuff like
plane reservations, boarding passes, train and subway tickets etc. I can't imagine I need 
a heavy duty phone with tons of memory and a 8 core CPU plus GPU! I am fine with
not having the latest Android version, I would actually prefer not to be bleeding edge. I
just want the security updates since obviously this is a big issue with Android.

Can anybody tell me what the good cheap choices are in dual sim phones that
will handle the bands I need and my usage patterns? This is basically
Vodafone CZ which is a superset of what I'll need in the other country I'll
be in. I don't have to have a status symbol phone or anything glamorous.
What's important to me aside from the bands and modes


```
2G capabilities GPRS, EDGE, GSM 900, GSM 1800
3G capabilities UMTS, HSDPA, HSUPA, HSPA+, (B1) 2100
4G capabilities LTE, LTE-A, (B20) 800, (B8) 900, (B3) 1800, (B1) 2100, (B7) 2600
```

is good build quality and long/reasonable battery life since I'll be travelling
with the phone. Maybe one with a removeable battery would be good but
it looks like that is going out of fashion.

Thanks a lot for any helpful ideas. I'm just totally lost. It's like going into a restaurant
with a 1,000 page menu. Even if you had some idea what you wanted when you came
in now that you look over what they have you can't find it.

Joe


----------



## GrimEire (Jun 6, 2016)

i9100g user said:


> Definitely redmi note 3 looks good for you.
> 
> Snapdragon 650 at this price is something you will not find anywhere else also the fingerprint scanner is almost instant

Click to collapse



thanks for the quick response. tbh i never had a device with a Snapdragon cpu and i never felt that my lenovo k3 note was under powered since it does not have a snapdrag cpu. 

im kinda leaning towards the lenovo k5 just for the reason that i have a lenovo and the os is stable. i have a onda tablet i bought a few years back that had got to be the biggest piece of crap i ever used. it would not go 15 minutes without freezing or lag. every review on the tablet said it was great. i do not want to fall into the same trap again. 

has anyone here actually used the redmi note 3 pro?


----------



## PantheraTigris91 (Jun 7, 2016)

midnightrider said:


> Hi,
> 
> My background is mostly dumbphone use (late adopter) then a couple
> BlackBerrys and a hacked Nokia 5800 for entertainment value. My needs were
> ...

Click to collapse



Here are some phones that come to mind... 

Xiaomi Redmi 3 and Redmi Note 3 (huge battery and are planned to receive the update to Android 6.0 marshmallow) 

Huawei P9 lite (new, comes with Android 6.0, well built, decent battery) 

Sony Xperia C4 dual, M5 dual (you will probably get better security updates and warranty service in Europe, they will also get the android 6.0 update and probably have good battery life too)

The 6.0 version of Android is important to you because of the security fixes. Other than that, check these for starters and decide one any other features you like, like screen size for example.

Sent from my Moto G using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## i9100g user (Jun 7, 2016)

GrimEire said:


> .
> 
> has anyone here actually used the redmi note 3 pro?

Click to collapse



I have one and miui 7 is definitely faster than stock s6 running touchwiz , I wouldn't say it's the best os but its pretty good in this price range definitely not like those onda tablets you mentioned infact it's as good as my one plus two running oxygen os 3.

If you want the best specs in this price range with above average user experience then this is the phone.

Also battery is pretty sick , its funny how that it's so cheap but runs more than most expensive phones (4100mah!)

PS if you want to play it safe then get the k5 note but as far my experience goes this phone blew me away given the price, I'd get it without a second thought if I were you.
(This is based on my usage of around a week )


----------



## midnightrider (Jun 7, 2016)

PantheraTigris91 said:


> Here are some phones that come to mind...
> Xiaomi Redmi 3 and Redmi Note 3 (huge battery and are planned to receive the update to Android 6.0 marshmallow)

Click to collapse



Hi and thanks for your suggestions. These look good but I'm having a hard time finding specs. The Xiaomi website is terrible and not current, was not able to find any manuals nor complete info on the Redmi 3, only the Note 3. The ads from shops here don't say which model numbers they have. In some cases that's the difference between having all the bands I need and not. The Redmi 3 is $235, the Redmi Note 3 32G is $285, and the Redmi Note 3 Pro 32G is $327 all USD equivalent. Have no idea if this prices are reasonable. Usually we get ripped off.



PantheraTigris91 said:


> Huawei P9 lite (new, comes with Android 6.0, well built, decent battery)

Click to collapse



That was one that looked interesting to me before I posted here but it is not available here and ordering something to be imported is not worth it because of taxes and other charges. The P9 is here but is expensive.



PantheraTigris91 said:


> Sony Xperia C4 dual, M5 dual (you will probably get better security updates and warranty service in Europe, they will also get the android 6.0 update and probably have good battery life too)

Click to collapse



Not imported here as far as I can tell.



PantheraTigris91 said:


> The 6.0 version of Android is important to you because of the security fixes. Other than that, check these for starters and decide one any other features you like, like screen size for example.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info. I am not sure what to do yet. The Note 3 Pro price looks pretty good for what you get. I'll have to get a look at an actual package. The people selling this stuff usually have no idea what they're doing and the ads don't have enough info to know what they're actually trying to sell.

It does bother me that some of these websites (Xiaomi, Oneplus) are so lacking in info and manuals. You would think they would realize people need actual info to make purchases...


----------



## TiTAN-O-One (Jun 7, 2016)

Soooo, Redmi 3 or Redmi Note 3? BOTH are difficult to choose. I'm leaning more towards the Note 3 due to size, resolution, fingerprint stuff, battery and perfomance. 

HOWEVER, I heard from reviews that the Redmi 3's display is better than the Redmi Note 3. That alone can put me off to buy the Redmi 3. Also is the perfomance gap huge on both devices?

Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## GrimEire (Jun 7, 2016)

8





i9100g user said:


> I have one and miui 7 is definitely faster than stock s6 running touchwiz , I wouldn't say it's the best os but its pretty good in this price range definitely not like those onda tablets you mentioned infact it's as good as my one plus two running oxygen os 3.
> 
> If you want the best specs in this price range with above average user experience then this is the phone.u
> Also battery is pretty sick , its funny how that it's so cheap but runs more than most expensive phones (4100mah!)
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the response I will definitely buy so. Is the 3gb version worth the extra few bucks. As in will I actually notice the difference between the 2gb Which one do u have do u mind me asking?


----------



## PantheraTigris91 (Jun 7, 2016)

midnightrider said:


> Hi and thanks for your suggestions. These look good but I'm having a hard time finding specs. The Xiaomi website is terrible and not current, was not able to find any manuals nor complete info on the Redmi 3, only the Note 3. The ads from shops here don't say which model numbers they have. In some cases that's the difference between having all the bands I need and not. The Redmi 3 is $235, the Redmi Note 3 32G is $285, and the Redmi Note 3 Pro 32G is $327 all USD equivalent. Have no idea if this prices are reasonable. Usually we get ripped off.

Click to collapse



Use the site "gsmarena.com" for the specs. Here the Redmi 3 retails for about 180 euros, and the Redmi note 3 pro 32 GB for 275 euros. I personally would go for the Pro version of both of these. 

Sent from my Moto G using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## midnightrider (Jun 7, 2016)

PantheraTigris91 said:


> Use the site "gsmarena.com" for the specs. Here the Redmi 3 retails for about 180 euros, and the Redmi note 3 pro 32 GB for 275 euros. I personally would go for the Pro version of both of these.

Click to collapse



Yeah I know about gsmarena and it's pretty good but IMHO there is no excuse for a manufacturer not to spell out exactly what their specs are. Third party sites may be accurate but if not it's nobody's problem.

Thanks for the info on getting the pro versions. The price looks pretty good. I just have to check the box for actual bands on the model they're selling.


----------



## PantheraTigris91 (Jun 7, 2016)

midnightrider said:


> Yeah I know about gsmarena and it's pretty good but IMHO there is no excuse for a manufacturer not to spell out exactly what their specs are. Third party sites may be accurate but if not it's nobody's problem.
> 
> Thanks for the info on getting the pro versions. The price looks pretty good. I just have to check the box for actual bands on the model they're selling.

Click to collapse



I did quick check myself before posting and the lte bands seem to be OK. I doubt that you need to match them all to get a good service, the most popular bands like 1, 3 and 7 are there, but the best thing would be to ask your service provider for more accurate info 

Sent from my Moto G using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## i9100g user (Jun 7, 2016)

GrimEire said:


> 8
> 
> Thanks for the response I will definitely buy so. Is the 3gb version worth the extra few bucks. As in will I actually notice the difference between the 2gb Which one do u have do u mind me asking?

Click to collapse



Yes 32gb+3gb ram+Better processor is worth it.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## midnightrider (Jun 7, 2016)

PantheraTigris91 said:


> I did quick check myself before posting and the lte bands seem to be OK. I doubt that you need to match them all to get a good service, the most popular bands like 1, 3 and 7 are there, but the best thing would be to ask your service provider for more accurate info

Click to collapse



They also use bands 8 and 20. Can't ask the service providers since nobody speaks English  Anyway thanks.


----------



## jamboss (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm really liking how the zenfone 3 looks. Very tempted to get the base model but probably the 4gb version when it releases. Any others like it too?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrimEire (Jun 8, 2016)

i9100g user said:


> Yes 32gb+3gb ram+Better processor is worth it.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I just ordered it thanks for the help. 

By any chance would u know of a android phone that would have a similar UI as iOS for my misses. It cant have bigger than a 5inch screen. shes has iphone 5 at the moment and wouldnt like anything bigger she says. must have a good battery life her iphone 5 doesnt last 6 hours. im not sure what models have a similar UI to iOS.

any suggestions would be great?


----------



## zelendel (Jun 8, 2016)

GrimEire said:


> I just ordered it thanks for the help.
> 
> By any chance would u know of a android phone that would have a similar UI as iOS for my misses. It cant have bigger than a 5inch screen. shes has iphone 5 at the moment and wouldnt like anything bigger she says. must have a good battery life her iphone 5 doesnt last 6 hours. im not sure what models have a similar UI to iOS.
> 
> any suggestions would be great?

Click to collapse



The closest you will get is Xiaomi and miui.  Also keep in mind Google pay is not working with them as Google can't verify it's an Android OS due to the changes it has made and mix and matching os versions.


----------



## Planterz (Jun 8, 2016)

GrimEire said:


> I just ordered it thanks for the help.
> 
> By any chance would u know of a android phone that would have a similar UI as iOS for my misses. It cant have bigger than a 5inch screen. shes has iphone 5 at the moment and wouldnt like anything bigger she says. must have a good battery life her iphone 5 doesnt last 6 hours. im not sure what models have a similar UI to iOS.
> 
> any suggestions would be great?

Click to collapse



A number of Chinese manufacturers have UIs made to resemble iOS (some of the phones themselves resemble iPhones). Xiaomi, Huawei, Meizu, Gionee, some ZTE and Lenovos, etc. These will be marketed to the SE Asia market, so, as zelendel mentioned, might not have the Google Play services installed, and will likely only support a handful of LTE bands (Europe shares some bands with the Asian market), so if you're in North America, these phones might not be the best choice.

Of course, you can always use just about any Android (the stocker, the better) and use a custom launcher with an iOS theme and icon packs. When transitioning from iOS to Android, it's generally accepted that stock or near-stock Android is the best (whereas heavily customized UIs like from Samsung or LG are the hardest to learn) to start with, and the user can learn customization at their own pace from there.


----------



## papi92 (Jun 9, 2016)

Looking for suggestions. I want a 6+ inch display, HUGE battery, band 12 LTE, decent updates, prefer VoLTE but not needed, 1080p preferably, 32 internal with external storage, and Google Apps.


----------



## Planterz (Jun 9, 2016)

papi92 said:


> Looking for suggestions. I want a 6+ inch display, HUGE battery, band 12 LTE, decent updates, prefer VoLTE but not needed, 1080p preferably, 32 internal with external storage, and Google Apps.

Click to collapse



The best you're going to find with band 12 and 6" screen are the Nexus 6 and Huawei Mate 8. I'd go with the Nexus 6 (I have one myself). It doesn't have external storage, but the 64gb model gives you plenty.  The Mate 8 fits most of those bills (probably no VoLTE), but it'll cost at least twice as much as a 64gb Nexus 6 will.


----------



## donc3 (Jun 9, 2016)

My Oneplus One crashed its screen yesterday :crying::crying::crying:. Now I want to buy a phone of no more than 400€. With no more than 5.5 screen and good battery life. Which phone do you recommend me?

I was thinking on Xiaomi mi5, but I have read some bad reviews and opinions. What do you think?


----------



## GrimEire (Jun 9, 2016)

Planterz said:


> A number of Chinese manufacturers have UIs made to resemble iOS (some of the phones themselves resemble iPhones). Xiaomi, Huawei, Meizu, Gionee, some ZTE and Lenovos, etc. These will be marketed to the SE Asia market, so, as zelendel mentioned, might not have the Google Play services installed, and will likely only support a handful of LTE bands (Europe shares some bands with the Asian market), so if you're in North America, these phones might not be the best choice.
> 
> Of course, you can always use just about any Android (the stocker, the better) and use a custom launcher with an iOS theme and icon packs. When transitioning from iOS to Android, it's generally accepted that stock or near-stock Android is the best (whereas heavily customized UIs like from Samsung or LG are the hardest to learn) to start with, and the user can learn customization at their own pace from there.

Click to collapse



Not having LTE wont boder her as we live in the country side and we only get 3G coverage in most areas. I know what you mean with stock android and a theme but id rather not have to just the phone. i just want to be able to stick her sim card into it and be ready to rock. 



zelendel said:


> The closest you will get is Xiaomi and miui.  Also keep in mind Google pay is not working with them as Google can't verify it's an Android OS due to the changes it has made and mix and matching os versions.

Click to collapse



i highly doubt she will be using google pay so theres no need for it. 

the only things that matter's to her about the phone is it looks nice, good camera, good battery, easy to use and good cases available. the only reason she like iOS is cuz when u get a new iphone u can restore your apps, pics etc.. from icloud so it doesnt take long to setup. Thanks a great reason to spend 500+ on a phone i told her. :laugh::laugh:
I would like the phone to be not too expense in case she hates it so <=150

from looking around a bit im thinking the Xiaomi Redmi 3 for her. i haven't really looked into the other brands Planterz mentioned as this phone kinda ticks all the box's and from doing a bit of research Xiaomi seems a very good brand. i also just ordered a Xiaomi phone myself so will be familiar with the OS when i get it. 
but if ye have any suggestions please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## X~Factor (Jun 10, 2016)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This thread is a continuation of this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi folks,
I'm stuck in between a "future proof" and a "worth for money" factor .!
My Basic Needs are:-
Ram : 4gb
CPU : quad/octa core SD-652 if not SD-820 
Internal : 64 gb
Memory card support : Yes / Dedicated slot is preferred
Fm radio : Yes/ Preferred but Optional
USB :- OTG & Type-C  preferred but optional.
Wi-Fi 802.11 a/b/g/n/ac, dual-band, WiFi Direct, hotspot
DLNA : Not an issue

And as of now i've been able to filter only a handful of devices for comparison namely :- 

Asus Zenfone 3 Ultra ZU680KL
Asus Zenfone 3 Deluxe ZS570KL
Motorola Moto Z 
Lenovo Phab 2 Pro
 Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge
 Samsung Galaxy Note 6 (or 7 if it will be).
 OnePlus 3

But all of these devices have one or the other significant issues. I can wait a bit longer but i don't want to invest in any device which i later regret .
Please let me know if i've missed other powerful devices even if they are scheduled to be launched but help me find my future proof and worth it device.


----------



## nafyy (Jun 10, 2016)

N7


----------



## extrem0 (Jun 11, 2016)

donc3 said:


> My Oneplus One crashed its screen yesterday :crying::crying::crying:. Now I want to buy a phone of no more than 400€. With no more than 5.5 screen and good battery life. Which phone do you recommend me?
> 
> I was thinking on Xiaomi mi5, but I have read some bad reviews and opinions. What do you think?

Click to collapse



Oneplus 3 is going to be released next week. Maybe you'll want to wait.


----------



## aytex (Jun 13, 2016)

Should I get a op3 or a 6p or is it too early to ask


----------



## yzak58 (Jun 13, 2016)

aytex said:


> Should I get a op3 or a 6p or is it too early to ask

Click to collapse



even the cheapest OP3 variant is superior to the 6P.
So go for OP3


----------



## SUPERSTARDJ01 (Jun 13, 2016)

*P9, G5, 5x or G4+*

Hi all,

Not sure which I should get, what are your opinions?

Sorry meant 6p


----------



## LastElemental (Jun 14, 2016)

My LG G2 is starting to die on me. Anyone have any suggestions for a phone with decent battery life (> 1 day of moderate use), 5-6 inch screen, powerful enough to not slow down too much over the next few years (My previous Droid X2 got to the point where I couldn't answer calls anymore), works on verizon, and preferably is easily rootable (bonus if you can flash a custom rom easily also)


----------



## 3abdell (Jun 14, 2016)

mikef said:


> 7 inch tablets seem like an odd size to me. Not really big enough for the things I would use it for to replace a laptop, but too big to replace my phone
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 PM ----------
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## neilsp (Jun 16, 2016)

*Umi super vs Elefone Future*

Hello everyone. Quick question:

Umi Super or Ulefone Future?

As for myself, I own the Umi Iron and have been having problems with it since last month (after 9 months of use). I was going with the Umi Super but read about other users complaining about the phone on UmiDigi blog. Umi also doesn't update its firmware and lies about some features of their phone (e.g gyro sensor in Umi Iron when it is not present and 4000mah battery in Umi Super when it is around 3200mah). As for Ulefone I haven't read any critics yet and from what I have seen they update their firmware. I plan to go with Ulefone.

What is your say? Thanks


----------



## GuestD2007 (Jun 16, 2016)

neilsp said:


> 4000mah battery in Umi Super when it is around 3200mah

Click to collapse



Never trust hysterical guys spreading rumours. Who said something about 3200mAH?

UMI Super review: http://www.devicespecifications.com/en/editor-review/fefff


----------



## neilsp (Jun 17, 2016)

sierrabravo6 said:


> Never trust hysterical guys spreading rumours. Who said something about 3200mAH?
> 
> UMI Super review: http://www.devicespecifications.com/en/editor-review/fefff

Click to collapse


----------



## bencebacsi (Jun 17, 2016)

neilsp said:


>

Click to collapse



A such device (better to call it a toy) is absolutely unsuitable to measure the real capacity of a mobile phone battery. I also have some (not just one) such devices but they always result a lower outcome than the real capacity. Especially because the phone turns off at about 3.5V but the voltage of the battery can go down to 3.2V. So you never can measure the full range capacity of a battery while it's inside the device.
To get near to real measurement results, you have to remove the battery, charge it fully, then completely discharge it slowly while measuring the amount of the output current with a specific device.


----------



## hadef95 (Jun 17, 2016)

*help*

Hello everyone,  I'm about to buy a new smartphone and i don't really know which one i should choose between the Zuk z1 and the Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 pro. Could you please help me?


----------



## FEGuy (Jun 17, 2016)

Including used/refurb devices, what's the best specs I can get for around $135-150?  Need GSM compatibility (but not necessarily LTE) and a microSD slot. Currently thinking a lightly-used Sprint LG G4 is my best bet, but I might've missed something better.


----------



## wantei (Jun 17, 2016)

Can someone suggest a phone for me which has both dual sim and a "dedicated" sd slot?
I often multitask a lot so the more RAM the better. A decent camera would also be nice.
My budget is around $300 (20K INR). I'm from India btw.
Thanks


----------



## horizonrays (Jun 17, 2016)

my previous thread is here > 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/gen...o-buy-phone-suggestions-t3399412/post67335564

and this is what i want 

i was going to buy lenovo k4 note , but it seems , k4 note does not support raw image capture , if it supports raw image capture by fv-5 do let me know .
what am i looking for > in sensors Fingerprint, accelerometer, gyro, proximity, compass .
> in camera > camera 2 api implementation and raw support , android 6 marshmallow .
> in wifi > a/b/g/n/ac
> nfc
> full hd screen

Other preferences >
> A-GPS, GLONASS, BDS preferred
> 3 gb ram preferred
> 32 gb internal preferred
> infrared blaster
> usb otg

any suggestions ?


----------



## MrH.uk (Jun 17, 2016)

I'm looking for device advice. I currently have a 7" Nexus 7 2013 tablet and I'm looking to upgrade, I will list my requirements

10" or there abouts
1080p
1080p/60fps video capable (Youtube/GFYcat)
Touchscreen
Tablet or hybrid
Not Apple
Under £300
Noticeable upgrade to my current device

So that's what I'd like, is it all possible within my budget? If not what's my best option? Thanks for any help.

PS: I use it for Reddit (so needs to be capable of running high quality GIFs), Youtube (1080p/60fps, 720p/60fps min), Hearthstone, watching video files, Twitch TV, web browsing


----------



## lx4r (Jun 17, 2016)

*Searching for a middle class phone*

Hey XDA community,
my Nexus 5 just broke after tow years of service and now I'm looking for a new phone which ideally should cost less than 250€ (~ 280$). It should have ...

one of the newer Android version (6 would be great)
LTE working in Germany
a decent battery to last throughout the day
a rom/interface that isn't too cluttered
a decent camera
a SD card slot
some update continuity (not a must)
As my budget isn't that big I took a look at some "China Phones" and found the UMI Super and the Elephone 9000 which both seem pretty good. The Super seems to have a worse camera but the 9000 has a weird home/back button and a worse battery than the Super.
My question: Which of those phones is the better choice? Or is there an awesome phone I haven't considered yet?

Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## sheenswizner (Jun 18, 2016)

wantei said:


> Can someone suggest a phone for me which has both dual sim and a "dedicated" sd slot?
> I often multitask a lot so the more RAM the better. A decent camera would also be nice.
> My budget is around $300 (20K INR). I'm from India btw.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



You should try nextbit Robin!!

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aniruddha10 (Jun 18, 2016)

sheenswizner said:


> You should try nextbit Robin!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I don't think it has a memory slot and not that sure it's terrific performance wise..


----------



## GuestD2007 (Jun 18, 2016)

neilsp said:


> ...

Click to collapse



As you can see in the extensive review I referenced above a different charging measuring tool indicates 4000mAH. Keep in mind that these tools are mostly just toys. Also the reason for the difference seen might be that the battery needs a number of charging cycles to get to its full capacity...


----------



## wantei (Jun 18, 2016)

sheenswizner said:


> You should try nextbit Robin!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Aniruddha10 said:


> I don't think it has a memory slot and not that sure it's terrific performance wise..

Click to collapse



Anything else besides that??


----------



## sheenswizner (Jun 18, 2016)

wantei said:


> Anything else besides that??

Click to collapse



Moto x turbo !! 
Best service support!!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aniruddha10 (Jun 18, 2016)

wantei said:


> Anything else besides that??

Click to collapse



You mean other options or problems with the Nextbit Robin?


----------



## wantei (Jun 18, 2016)

Aniruddha10 said:


> You mean other options or problems with the Nextbit Robin?

Click to collapse



Other options


----------



## sheenswizner (Jun 18, 2016)

wantei said:


> Other options

Click to collapse



Moto X Play
Moto G Plus 
Creo Mark 1
One Plus 2(16gb) 
Nextbit Robin 

Sent from my Elite Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## wantei (Jun 19, 2016)

sheenswizner said:


> Moto X Play
> Moto G Plus
> Creo Mark 1
> One Plus 2(16gb)
> ...

Click to collapse



You missed the"dedicated sd slot" part.


----------



## YechiamTK (Jun 19, 2016)

OK so I'd like to get suggestions for a new phone. Requirements:
1. Mid-range (around 200$)
2. Expandable storage (or enough internal storage) 
3. REMOVABLE BATTERY (important, for some reason I simply can't find one) 
4. Good value for money (in terms of specs- camera, performance, etc) 
5. 5-5.2 inch screen. 

I know I'm very specific, but I really need this phone for my mom, so I'd love to receive any help possible (and sure Chinese phones are also acceptables, but not with some weird os like Nubia OS ) 

For example, phones that were almost-there but missed the necessary features- Xiaomi Redmi 3, Oneplus X, Xiaomi Mi4C. (mostly the phones I find lack removable battery, but this is the most important one so I can't accept them). 
Thanks ahead for any help!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## sheenswizner (Jun 19, 2016)

wantei said:


> You missed the"dedicated sd slot" part.

Click to collapse



Moto X Play
Samsung J7(2016)
One Plus X
Best branded phones in the market with good specs. 


Sent from my Elite Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Aniruddha10 (Jun 19, 2016)

wantei said:


> You missed the"dedicated sd slot" part.

Click to collapse



Moto G4 plus; might have issues with heating.
Lenovo Zuk Z1; It doesn't have an sd slot but 64gb internal stoarage and dual sim.
One plus X doesn't have a dedicated sd slot btw.
Huawei Honor 5x


----------



## wantei (Jun 19, 2016)

Aniruddha10 said:


> Moto G4 plus; might have issues with heating.
> Lenovo Zuk Z1; It doesn't have an sd slot but 64gb internal stoarage and dual sim.
> One plus X doesn't have a dedicated sd slot btw.
> Huawei Honor 5x

Click to collapse



Any ideas about the Lenovo Vibe Shot?? Is it any good?


----------



## sheenswizner (Jun 19, 2016)

wantei said:


> Any ideas about the Lenovo Vibe Shot?? Is it any good?

Click to collapse



It's really gr8 phone but if you have patience for latest OTA like marshmallow than go for it.
Moto X Play and Moto G4 Plus is the  best phones in the market in this price tag with latest Android OS 6.0.1.

Heating has been resolved in both devices in latest update. 

Sent from my Elite Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Aniruddha10 (Jun 20, 2016)

wantei said:


> Any ideas about the Lenovo Vibe Shot?? Is it any good?

Click to collapse



Sorry, no experience with Lenovo

---------- Post added at 04:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 AM ----------




sheenswizner said:


> Heating has been resolved in both devices in latest update.
> 
> Sent from my Elite Plus using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Where did you hear about that? I'm also interested in the G4 plus but due to lot of people complaining about heating I'm hesitant..


----------



## sheenswizner (Jun 20, 2016)

Aniruddha10 said:


> Sorry, no experience with Lenovo
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Most of the companies claims that India's weather little warmer than other countries. So, heavy usage like gaming or tasks causes overheat but not much as people think. 
Moto G4 Plus one of the hot selling device in Indian Market.  



Sent from my Elite Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## crashnburnMDA (Jun 20, 2016)

*Budget Android devices, OS version that play well w Mobile Device Management MDM  PS:*

Budget Android devices, OS version that play well w Mobile Device Management MDM

This is for a small organization. 

What Brand/ Model/ Android OS versions devices are most MDM friendly?﻿ 

Given that Android OS versions and Branded ROM releases are all different and at times buggy and some more "usable" and "manageable" than others. 

Which ones have you found to play well.. OR Not Play well with MDMs? Any such experiences. 

Let's say I am looking at a Free/ Low cost one like Sophos UTM. 

****************


> "Let me elaborate - The small org I am helping have a few android phones an 3-4 Sub 100/ Sub 50$ Androids to be added to the mix.
> 
> Given that Android builds vary between Brands/ Companies and given that Android Releases v3, 4, 5 etc Kit Kat blah blah all VARY in a large manner, I am asking which Android Brands/ Models and OS versions would you recommend.. Or on the other side.. NOT recommend - Outliers that dont work OR play well with MDM software.
> 
> Any such experiences?

Click to collapse



*********************

PS: I recently found some Windows Desktops wouldnt play well with PDQ Deploy without some fixes +﻿ .net 4 being applied. in similar light maybe there are Android ROM relases that dont PLAY WELL. "

Insights from some tech folks around MDM and Android brands: 


> "Samsung releases the largest amount of API's to MDM vendors and includes additional functionality and features over LG and other Android devices."
> "I use LG, Samsung and really cheap "BLU" Android devices, locked with Mobilock and have pretty good success with all of them. Samsung as someone else mentioned is the best all the way around except price. (Best product, best MDM integration, best period.)"
> "Samsung devices are known as SAFE Devices (Samsung Approved For Enterprise). This makes them attractive to businesses as Corp Devices, because companies can better control/manage them with MDM."

Click to collapse



So the question is  
- What are the thoughts of Android & ROM experts on XDA? 
- Can one easily install a Samsung or MDM friendly ROM on non Samsung phones?


----------



## jimmyu72 (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi, I'm traveling to France from the US in September and I'm looking to buy a cheap Android (<$100USD) to use with a prepaid SIM card there. LTE would be ice, but I'm guessing maps would be the biggest use. 16GB of storage would be beneficial as well. Thanks!


----------



## Wlane1979 (Jun 20, 2016)

*Sprint user*

What is the best option for Sprint that is not something they offer? I want to get an unlocked phone. I really want the one plus 3 and have seen a few sites to change apnea settings and such for it to work but I am not sure how. 
Basically I do not want a phone Sprint offers or a Nexus device. If I didn't get a killer deal on unlimited data with them I would switch.


----------



## Planterz (Jun 20, 2016)

Wlane1979 said:


> What is the best option for Sprint that is not something they offer? I want to get an unlocked phone. I really want the one plus 3 and have seen a few sites to change apnea settings and such for it to work but I am not sure how.
> Basically I do not want a phone Sprint offers or a Nexus device. If I didn't get a killer deal on unlimited data with them I would switch.

Click to collapse



Very few unlocked phones will work on Sprint. Why not Nexus? Other than that, you're limited basically to Motorolas and iPhones.


----------



## Wlane1979 (Jun 20, 2016)

Planterz said:


> Very few unlocked phones will work on Sprint. Why not Nexus? Other than that, you're limited basically to Motorolas and iPhones.

Click to collapse



I like the specs of the 6p just not the size. I might just have to switch. I want, as most do, the most powerful phone I can get but not huge. 
My dilemma I will give up leaving Sprint is an employee plan grandfathered. Not even a prepaid can beat what I pay.


----------



## Planterz (Jun 21, 2016)

Wlane1979 said:


> I like the specs of the 6p just not the size. I might just have to switch. I want, as most do, the most powerful phone I can get but not huge.

Click to collapse



5X then? It's not the most powerful, but unless you're expecting to play intense 3D games, it'll run whatever you want without issue. Maybe wait until the next Nexuses are announced?



> My dilemma I will give up leaving Sprint is an employee plan grandfathered. Not even a prepaid can beat what I pay.

Click to collapse



I get you. A lot of my co-workers a few years back had Sprint because of employer partnership discounts. But their constant complaining about call/connection problems prevented me from doing the same. But how is Sprint in your area compared to T-Mobile/MetroPCS? Here I would say the extra cost is worth it for the better coverage and speeds. When I switched to T-Mobile (from Verizon) a couple years ago my download speeds went from 7-12Mb/s to 35-45. Speeds dropped some when they saw a surge in new customers. But lately, I get 60+ at times at home...it sucks at work, but every provider sucks there because the neighborhood association in that area don't want ugly cell phone towers. Sprint would still be cheaper for me, but Taco Bell and McDonalds are also cheaper than Rubio's and Outback, know what I mean?


----------



## Wlane1979 (Jun 21, 2016)

Sprint speed here is around 75-80mpbs. AT&T is about 40 or so. VZW is horrible and I am not sure if TMO has any better. 
I am currently running a note 5 so I would want something in that speed range.


----------



## aaakssshaaay (Jun 21, 2016)

*I want to buy LG G4(VS986).It's US version. I live in India. Will I face problems?*

I just saw an LG G4 (VS986) on ebay. I live in India. The carrier is verizon, the VS986 is an US model. It is written that hotspot won't work. Also there is mentioned that verizon logo will come up during booting. My queries are:
1) Why hotspot won't work? Will I be unable to access WiFi also? 
2) Why will verizon logo come up during booting? Is it common or the phone is rooted? 
3) Will I also face problems regarding upgrading the phone to marshmallow? 
That's all... I know these are too many questions but please help....


----------



## warfront1 (Jun 22, 2016)

Shockingly, my request seems almost outlandish. In some bizarre twist, the most fundamental aspect of a cell phone is typically ignored. My request revolves around this topic as it is my primary lens of focus as I look to purchase my next cell phone.

Network Connectivity

The internal radio strength is and will always be my primary focus of my purchases.
I live in an area where there are numerous locations just barely landing in reception of a few far reaching towers. The irony of this request is the fact that obtaining data (pun not intended) on this topic is extremely difficult. The phone could have an Octo-core clocked at 8 ghz per core, 36 gb of ram, 25 mp camera, waterproof, and military grade unbreakable. One problem, I don’t give a damn about any of the aforementioned because I can’t even make a cell phone call.

So as my title suggests let’s get down to brass tacks. A cell phone traditional is, and still remains for me my primary way to communicate remotely.
Rewind a year or so, I had a Samsung Galaxy S3. The device was worthless as I could very rarely make a call without dropping or texting with a reasonable time frame. I then hit the books, did some researching and came upon the following independent study (there is a larger version of the study somewhere online I just can’t locate it):
http://www.fiercewireless.com/tech/...tops-lte-network-connectivity-test/2014-01-21
The Moto X out competed phones with exponentially higher price tags in the category of network connectivity. It was a clear purchase for me, and to this day I’m still satisfied with the decision. I was able to make quick calls without dropping. Texting and internet browsing was possible.

As I look to make my next purchase: is there any studies out with a listing of newer devices? Is there any phone baring the same radio as the Moto X? Should I simply stick with my Moto X?

Price: Not an issue
Carrier: Verizon (Sort of hard set on this)
Country: US, New Jersey
Size Preference: Can’t be picky but around regular
What will it be used for: texting, calling, light gaming


----------



## Planterz (Jun 22, 2016)

aaakssshaaay said:


> I just saw an LG G4 (VS986) on ebay. I live in India. The carrier is verizon, the VS986 is an US model. It is written that hotspot won't work. Also there is mentioned that verizon logo will come up during booting. My queries are:
> 1) Why hotspot won't work? Will I be unable to access WiFi also?
> 2) Why will verizon logo come up during booting? Is it common or the phone is rooted?
> 3) Will I also face problems regarding upgrading the phone to marshmallow?
> That's all... I know these are too many questions but please help....

Click to collapse



1. Wi-fi will work just fine. The hotspot function might only work with a Verizon SIM. I honestly don't know. I just bought an AT&T phone (S4 Mini) to use on T-Mobile, and it required rooting and Xposed mods to be able to use the hotspot. Before that it said something like "Wi-fi hotspot not compatible with this SIM". Hacking may or may not be required. Verizon's phones are "global phones", and while they sometimes might not work (at all, or not completely) on other networks in the US, they're supposed to work fine with a SIM from outside the US. So if the hotspot function is indeed locked with a SIM not from Verizon within the US, it might not work anywhere, or maybe it will. Again, I don't know.

2. In the US, most phones that people use come from the carriers. They have carrier logos on the phones themselves, they pre-load carrier apps (bloatware) and apps from companies they've partnered with, and yes, a boot animation (and probably a sound) specific to that carrier.

3. Possibly. Often a carrier-branded phone will require a SIM to be in the phone from the carrier to receive an update. Even if the update is to be downloaded off of wi-fi.

My recommendation would be to find an international, unlocked model of the G4, or whatever other phone you might be considering. No carrier crap, no function restrictions, and no issues with updates.


----------



## aaakssshaaay (Jun 22, 2016)

*thank u so much.. just one last query..*

Will I be able to update the phone(LG G4 VS986 verizon US version) in india via PC ? Or will there be problems in that too ? I took into account your recommendation but the other models are highly priced. So that's why I am still considering the US version...


----------



## Planterz (Jun 22, 2016)

aaakssshaaay said:


> Will I be able to update the phone(LG G4 VS986 verizon US version) in india via PC ? Or will there be problems in that too ?

Click to collapse



I didn't think about that. I forgot that LG has a toolkit program for software. That might work. You should look in to that.



> I took into account your recommendation but the other models are highly priced. So that's why I am still considering the US version...

Click to collapse



I kinda figured that was the reason. Look at T-Mobile ones. T-Mobile is typically less restrictive than the other carriers, and they're not as bad with bloatware (there's still plenty though). If it's the same price, absolutely get a T-Mobile one rather than a Verizon one.


----------



## crashnburnMDA (Jun 23, 2016)

warfront1 said:


> Shockingly, my request seems almost outlandish. In some bizarre twist, the most fundamental aspect of a cell phone is typically ignored. My request revolves around this topic as it is my primary lens of focus as I look to purchase my next cell phone.
> 
> Network Connectivity
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This would and should be a factor of testing given that all new smart phones are pretty much neck to neck on lot of things. 
I'd say all Android & even iOS need to be actually tested & benchmarked on such RF oriented parameters.


----------



## Deleunes254 (Jun 23, 2016)

*One plus 3 or Nexus 2016?*

I'm looking for an upgrade from my Xperia SP. The things I find important in a phone is


Stock Android feeling
Good camera
Good performance
Good battery (or fast chargeable)
Not too big (5,5"+) (preferable 5")
Not 700€ (looking at you, Samsung s7, HTC 10,...).

As you can see, I'm a big fan of the Nexus series. Although the 6P is a little too big for me, its price, specs and OS are amazing. That's why I'm waiting for google to unveil the Nexus of 2016, of which I have very high expectations!

However, OP3 is out and it meets my requirements as well (judging from the reviews, it really looks like a good phone) and now I find myself in a dilemma. Should I buy the OP3, or should I wait for the new Nexus? (Which may have a better camera, battery,... but could be a bit pricier as wel.)

*TL;DR* Should I buy the new OP3, or wait for the new Nexus?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Abdullah Akbar (Jun 24, 2016)

aaakssshaaay said:


> I just saw an LG G4 (VS986) on ebay. I live in India. The carrier is verizon, the VS986 is an US model. It is written that hotspot won't work. Also there is mentioned that verizon logo will come up during booting. My queries are:
> 1) Why hotspot won't work? Will I be unable to access WiFi also?
> 2) Why will verizon logo come up during booting? Is it common or the phone is rooted?
> 3) Will I also face problems regarding upgrading the phone to marshmallow?
> That's all... I know these are too many questions but please help....

Click to collapse



Hey.

You will have access to WIFI. I dont know why hotspot wont work. There are some carriers which do not allow Tethering. That might be the reason.
Another thing if your phone is carrier locked. I dont think it will work in India with your local carrier. You will have to get it carrier unlocked. that costs a bit.
Yes you will see verizon logo, each time you login. But there are ways to remove it.
You wont have problem updating it.


----------



## Nataliaaftermath (Jun 24, 2016)

aaakssshaaay said:


> I just saw an LG G4 (VS986) on ebay. I live in India. The carrier is verizon, the VS986 is an US model. It is written that hotspot won't work. Also there is mentioned that verizon logo will come up during booting. My queries are:
> 1) Why hotspot won't work? Will I be unable to access WiFi also?
> 2) Why will verizon logo come up during booting? Is it common or the phone is rooted?
> 3) Will I also face problems regarding upgrading the phone to marshmallow?
> That's all... I know these are too many questions but please help....

Click to collapse



Dont go for carrier locked phone you will regret.
Although you will be able to access Wifi but you wont be able to use your local network provider and their sim.


----------



## AtlantisPrince (Jun 24, 2016)

*Successor to my LG G2*

Hello, dear xda community

Since yesterday I'm searching the interwebs for a possible successor for my beloved LG G2.
I'm pretty picky, I'm afraid and so it seems, I can't come to any good decision that soon. Several things are important to me, but some most important, over everything else. The sound with headphones plugged in is one of those. I've got pretty good headphones, and they are hungry for some exellent music. The LG G2, paired with V4A is fantastic! And there we are at the next point; I definitely want at least to root my smartphone. So, how easy it is to root and flash is very important, as well. Last but not least, a nice display. Actually I prefer IPS, but if I can tone down an over-saturated AMOLED, I'm fine with that, too. Size should be at least 5.2 inches, I really like that, though bigger can't be too bad. Any resolution from 1080 upwards is good, though, personally, I see no point in more than that.

You guys see, what I mean with picky?
Hopefully some of you can help me anyways, with some great recommendations.
Thank you.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2016)

Hi guys, could you recommend me a device?

I need to buy a decent device, good enough RAM, more than 3 GB preferably, 2GB is fine though.
Good CPU and GPU though I won't play much games, one one or two maybe.Mostly Hearthstone and it would need a somewhat good GPU.

AMOLED screen maybe? That's just for eye candy though. 

However, what I really want is that the device should have a long time support from XDA developers, mostly my favorite is CyanogenMod, just can't live without that.


----------



## banjara (Jun 25, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Hi guys, could you recommend me a device?
> 
> I need to buy a decent device, good enough RAM, more than 3 GB preferably, 2GB is fine though.
> Good CPU and GPU though I won't play much games, one one or two maybe.Mostly Hearthstone and it would need a somewhat good GPU.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you are on a budget then 
1. Moto X Play (proven) 
2. Moto G4 plus (heard about heating issues, research on that) 
3. Xiaomi Redmi Note 3

Above midrange but not flagship prices - 
1. Nexus 5x
2. Lenovo Vibe X3
3. Oneplus 3 (ticks all the right columns) 
4. Moto X style
5. LG G4 (it's cheaper these days)


----------



## Addicted2xda (Jun 25, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Hi guys, could you recommend me a device?
> 
> I need to buy a decent device, good enough RAM, more than 3 GB preferably, 2GB is fine though.
> Good CPU and GPU though I won't play much games, one one or two maybe.Mostly Hearthstone and it would need a somewhat good GPU.
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for Nexus 6P if it is in your range.
Nexus range gets most love from Dev community...


----------



## banjara (Jun 25, 2016)

Addicted2xda said:


> Go for Nexus 6P if it is in your range.
> Nexus range gets most love from Dev community...

Click to collapse



OH yes,  I missed 6p totally. My bad.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2016)

banjara said:


> If you are on a budget then
> 1. Moto X Play (proven)
> 2. Moto G4 plus (heard about heating issues, research on that)
> 3. Xiaomi Redmi Note 3
> ...

Click to collapse



That's a good list, anything more?




Addicted2xda said:


> Go for Nexus 6P if it is in your range.
> Nexus range gets most love from Dev community...

Click to collapse





banjara said:


> OH yes,  I missed 6p totally. My bad.

Click to collapse




Yes but I didn't hear good reviews about the Nexus 6P when it came out, is it really good?


----------



## Addicted2xda (Jun 25, 2016)

As far as I have heard it is pretty good 
You can check after the buzz Nexus 6 P Video by Pocket Now for some details...


----------



## snoop5 (Jun 25, 2016)

warfront1 said:


> Shockingly, my request seems almost outlandish. In some bizarre twist, the most fundamental aspect of a cell phone is typically ignored. My request revolves around this topic as it is my primary lens of focus as I look to purchase my next cell phone.
> 
> Network Connectivity
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Honestly from my dealing with phones. Motorola has always had the best radios for signal...and the turbo 2 is not the best but pretty sweet. My cousin has one and I love it (he does too)...so for me moto for the best signal

Sent from my VS985 4G using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Keroka0 (Jun 26, 2016)

I was looking for a gaming device in range of $400, also if it's supported by CM or have CM13 it would be a nice thing  
i'm not gaming alot, but saying gaming device is the best way to achieve a non lagging device  
Excuse my bad English


----------



## wantei (Jun 27, 2016)

wantei said:


> Any ideas about the Lenovo Vibe Shot?? Is it any good?

Click to collapse



SO apparently the Vibe Shot has no notification LED and Gyroscope... which sucks. Any other options?


----------



## hortstu (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi,

What are the best ROOTABLE devices currently available for use on sprint? 
Is there something on the horizon that might be worth waiting for?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Keroka0 (Jun 27, 2016)

Dead community no one answers


----------



## Planterz (Jun 28, 2016)

5tr64q7=(12w





hortstu said:


> Hi,
> 
> What are the best ROOTABLE devices currently available for use on sprint?
> Is there something on the horizon that might be worth waiting for?
> Thanks for any help.

Click to collapse





Keroka0 said:


> Dead community no one answers

Click to collapse



"Best" is highly subjective, especially without knowing anything else about what you're looking for in a device.

What's rootable or not can be discovered with a bit of research.


----------



## AkmalWarrior (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi,

Looking for a phone with these requirements.
-Good Camera(13MP higher with f2.0) but 4K and 1080p60 is optional
-5.0" up screen
-Okay sound
-Any brand except ASUS
-190USD to 200USD

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## hortstu (Jun 28, 2016)

Planterz said:


> 5tr64q7=(12w
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Agreed. I'm looking for opinions here. I'll narrow it down from there. The only deal breakers for me are unrootable, must be on Sprint, and a great camera but I have some leeway in the last one.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## pimf (Jun 29, 2016)

Not sure if this is the best place. I'm looking for a 6.4 inch phone. I've had my eyes set on the Xiaomi Mi Max. However one absolute requirement is that it is able to run Good.

Now i have been able to run Good on many unsupported phones, however they were all windows phones. 

Does anyone have any experience running good on the Mi Max (or other Xiaomi phones?) will an unrooted multilang rom still work with  good or will that break compatability?

What other phones can be recommended? I was also eyeing the Huawei P8Max and the X2 although they are quite dated and still expensive also i still have no clue if good will work on those phones.

Thanks


----------



## Planterz (Jun 29, 2016)

pimf said:


> Not sure if this is the best place. I'm looking for a 6.4 inch phone. I've had my eyes set on the Xiaomi Mi Max. However one absolute requirement is that it is able to run Good.
> 
> Now i have been able to run Good on many unsupported phones, however they were all windows phones.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What is "Good"?


----------



## pimf (Jun 29, 2016)

Good is an enterprise application with encryption


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## supercsrl (Jul 1, 2016)

Hey fam! 
Hope you can help me with some good suggestions on what i should buy..

My current device is a Samsung i9505 (S4 4G) which is a great phone but the glass is breaking up so i might aswell start looking for a new one so i'm not without a device the day my s4 resigns.

The features i want to bring from the S4 to my new phone is the *high screen to body ratio*, never really felt how well designed the S4 actually is until i was offered a sony m4 aqua from my current carrier, the sales guy boasted on about what a major upgrade it would be, but that phone  also had a 5"  screen but felt HUGE and i turned his offer down. He also looked at me almost with despise when i said i've been checking out the wide range of new chinese manufacturers.

Shortlist of wanted features
5" (or slightly above but no more than 5,2")
Battery at +3000mAh
Faster CPU, more RAM, more internal storage than my S4
LTE band 3, 7, 8, 20
Memory card
As cheap as possible, <~250$ would be neato


The chinese brands are pushing new models all the time making it hard to know what models is the real gem out of a load of half decent ones. I can also wait a month or two if there is any great upcoming releases.

Thank in advance! 
Peace


----------



## SaverTruthTimer (Jul 1, 2016)

*LG Spirit or Samsung Galaxy J3 J320F?*

They both cost the same here for me on the plan that I will be on (on the cheap side), and I want to pick the better one. 
I've made some of the specs a bit easier to compare:
                         Samsung J3      vs.      LG Spirit
RAM:                     1.5GB            vs.         1GB
Battery:             2600mAh        vs.     2100mAh
CPU :           1.4 & 1.3GHz A7       vs.      1.2 & 1.3GHz A7
GPU:    Mali 400 & Mali-T720   vs.     Adreno 306 & Mali-400MP2
Chipset: Spreadtrum SC8830, Exynos 3475 Quad vs. Qualcomm MSM8916 Snapdragon 410, Mediatek MT6582
...and most of the other specs are similar

The Samsung J3 is newer and seems better, but I know that the LG Spirit is one level above the LG K4 so so the Spirit is not exactly the cheapest budget phone, and since older phones usually drop in price, maybe the same pricing actually means the LG Spirit is better? Also, the Samsung J3 seems like it is a budget phone (entry level phone), so I'm confused.

While screen size and camera aren't that important to me, I do want a the best battery life though. So, does the difference in mAh translate to longer battery life for the J3? I'm guessing it uses more of it anyway since it has a bigger screen (5.0 vs 4.7). Also which glass is better, Dragontrail or Gorrilla 3?

Which one is the better phone to buy if I'm just looking to use a wide variety of apps (email, messenger, google, etc) make calls & the usual, (I don't need gaming). I'm guessing the Samsung is better, if not for anything other than the fact that it has 50% more RAM, which I hear can really make a difference. Thanks for the help.


----------



## audifanatic518 (Jul 2, 2016)

*Best (preferably waterproof) phone around $400*

My Oneplus One recently took a bath and so I'm in the market for something new. The OP3 looks appealing, but given my bad rap of drowning my phones to death, something waterproof/resistant would be nice. To this day, I have yet to break a screen or drop a phone to its death (or break it by any other means). Maybe it's because I'm a swimmer by nature, I don't know, but this is the third phone lost to water in my lifetime.

So What would you all recommend? I still REALLY REALLY like the Oneplus 3, the Moto X Pure might be my next option followed by the Xperia Z Premium. The latter two, while waterproof/resistant, are kind of dated by 2016 standards. I'm not really down to spend $600+ on a Galaxy S7 and to be quite honest, I really don't care for Samsung phones at all. I've even been looking into some of those Caterpillar mil-spec phones


----------



## aaakssshaaay (Jul 3, 2016)

Abdullah Akbar said:


> Hey.
> 
> You will have access to WIFI. I dont know why hotspot wont work. There are some carriers which do not allow Tethering. That might be the reason.
> Another thing if your phone is carrier locked. I dont think it will work in India with your local carrier. You will have to get it carrier unlocked. that costs a bit.
> ...

Click to collapse



How to unlock carrier ? Will I be able to do it ? Or service center/mobile shop is required?

---------- Post added at 06:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:20 AM ----------




Abdullah Akbar said:


> Hey.
> 
> You will have access to WIFI. I dont know why hotspot wont work. There are some carriers which do not allow Tethering. That might be the reason.
> Another thing if your phone is carrier locked. I dont think it will work in India with your local carrier. You will have to get it carrier unlocked. that costs a bit.
> ...

Click to collapse



How to unlock a phone from it's carrier ? @Abdullah Akbar


----------



## DavidXanatos (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi,

I'm looking for a new smart phone, and need some recommendations.
I would like something reasonably good performing in the price range up to < 400€ (vat. included),
I think 3 GB ram, octa core CPU, 32 GB flash or more, USB-OTG and MicroSD slot are the important things. I don't like nano sim as my current prepayed SIM cant be cut down so much. 
Most important I need root from the get go and later the option to flush custom ROMs (so unlocked bootloader)

I was looking around for some time and came up with the following contenders:

Sony Xperia Z3+; it appears its rootable and with the Sony website one can even get the boot loader unlocked officially.

HTC One M9; also here the manufacture supports bootloader unlocking

Umi Super; Super cheep, good hardware, apparently the manufacture supports rooting and custom ROMs. But its a no name brand, so how good is it?


Now, the two first contenders allow one to unlock the bootloader but with the catch 22 i.e. it may void the warranty. But that is irrelevant as in my country the seller has to replace any defective hardware within 6 months and if he does not want to he must prove that the use broke it. I.e. if he could prove the CPU got overheated than the user has to pay for the repair. But if the device is broken for an unknown cause being, rooted or not is irrelevant and he has to replace it.

That said there is an other catch apparently unlocking the bootloader deletes some DRM keys, now I'm not going to put anything DRM protected on my device.
But it seams that some stock functionality is already DRM protected how large is the impact of losing those and which are these exactly? (I could only find out that some noise reduction features o the camera on the sony are lost, but what else? and what about the HTC)

The Umi Super looks best to me (it also has 4 GB RAM), but I'm worried about how good it really is? The price if of cause Super 

I would also go for any other no name phone if the price is right and the reviews good enough.

The HTC One M9 is a bit on the expensive side...


So whats your recommendations?

Cheers
David X.


----------



## DavidXanatos (Jul 4, 2016)

One more contender:
Elephone P9000

i need some advice hit me!


----------



## GuestD2007 (Jul 4, 2016)

still wondering why the internet is so quiet about the vernee apollo lite. Seems to be an awesome device, although a bit more expensive than e.g. Umi Super...


----------



## player A (Jul 4, 2016)

i want some help please - what is better to buy nivida shield portal or gpd xd i want something with handheld controller buld in - could any one please tell me why a device better then other and if there was a video explain that will be fantastic many thanks﻿

if any one tried them tell as what better for android game 

a lot of thanks:


----------



## def2moto (Jul 5, 2016)

*budget 7" tablet?*

Hi there, I'm looking for an inexpensive 7" tablet. I'm finally downgrading (?) from a 2008 Macbook to an Android tablet for my primary mobile computing needs, so I'd like something that doesn't drive me up the wall by being slow.

If I'm not going to find anything that fits the bill below the price of a used Nexus 7, maybe I should just get one of those? My budget is very tight, though.

Must haves: 2GB RAM, at least dual core, GPS support.
Nice to haves: MicroSD support, USB OTG (especially serial/UART/terminal support), excellent battery life and/or great battery saving mode, lightweight.

It'll be used as my main computing device on the road (hence 2GB of RAM so it doesn't drive me nuts) and for maps and GPS when hiking and backpacking (hence lightweight would be good here).


----------



## AkmalWarrior (Jul 5, 2016)

def2moto said:


> Hi there, I'm looking for an inexpensive 7" tablet. I'm finally downgrading (?) from a 2008 Macbook to an Android tablet for my primary mobile computing needs, so I'd like something that doesn't drive me up the wall by being slow.
> 
> If I'm not going to find anything that fits the bill below the price of a used Nexus 7, maybe I should just get one of those? My budget is very tight, though.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Save a bit more and buy a Galaxy Tab S2 Maybe

Sent from my Lenovo A3600-d using Tapatalk


----------



## guesswhowhere (Jul 5, 2016)

*cheap dual sim phone with cm release*

Hi, I'm searching for a cheap phone with dual sim, and a cyanogenmod release, with emphasis on cheap.
My best option until now are the redmi series, but that's because I don't know many terminals 
Any suggestions?
Thanks for your time.


----------



## shishir30.92 (Jul 5, 2016)

*can someone please suggest me a mobile in the 18k budget with following specification*

ram - 2/3 gb
 screen - 5.5 in
 camera 13mp+
 battery 3000mah plus
 storage 16gb +
 dual sim(not hybrid)
 dedicated memory card slot
 os- lollipop or marshmallow
 fingerprint sensor optional
 I currently have a asus zenfone 2 ze550ml (2gb/16 gb variant) and I have narrowed it down to g4 plus and moto x play...
 so please suggest me a phone better than the one I have among these two and if there are any other options please do suggest


----------



## JLCosta7 (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi,
If you consider camera and then battery most important, wich would you choose:
1. Umi Super
2. Ulefone power
3. Vernne Apollo Lite
4. Asus Zenfone 3
5. Doogee 7 pro

Thanks


----------



## Pororo (Jul 7, 2016)

can someone recommend a low end budget gaming phone.. somewhat like xiaomi redmi 1s. cheap but impressive specs.. thanks a lot.


----------



## Jkay7 (Jul 7, 2016)

shishir30.92 said:


> ram - 2/3 gb
> screen - 5.5 in
> camera 13mp+
> battery 3000mah plus
> ...

Click to collapse



What about the Z5 premium duo? http://m.gsmarena.com/sony_xperia_z5_premium_dual-7538.php


----------



## Planterz (Jul 7, 2016)

Pororo said:


> can someone recommend a low end budget gaming phone.. somewhat like xiaomi redmi 1s. cheap but impressive specs.. thanks a lot.

Click to collapse



There is (or was) someone on eBay selling new LG G3's for under $200 (generic packaging). If you need to go cheaper, look at a G2, or Samsung S4. They're old but far more capable than a new "budget" phone like the Redmi 1S.


----------



## Jcei (Jul 7, 2016)

Hello,
I will have to buy a new smartphone due to my Xperia SP being at the end of the road.

I can't decide myself on the new model. My budget is around 300€ (but I might spend a bit more for valuable options).

Here's what I'm lookign for: 
- At least 2GB of RAM
- A screen between 5' and 5'5 
- A recent processor from Qualcomm
- A xda community support 

I plan to keep this phone 2-3 years. The main use is Waze + Spotify, CALLs messages and a few other things. I never play on my mobile (and thus I think 2GB RAM should be enough).

I was currently considering the following options:  
- Nexus 5X 32GB (299€) 
- Lenovo Moto 4G Plus (269€) and I have to buy an SD Card
- OnePlus 3 (400€ but I'm not really convinced I'll use the extra power)
- The next nexus phone (but I fear it will be well above the 400€ mark)

Can you please advise me ?


----------



## Planterz (Jul 7, 2016)

Jcei said:


> Hello,
> I will have to buy a new smartphone due to my Xperia SP being at the end of the road.
> 
> I can't decide myself on the new model. My budget is around 300€ (but I might spend a bit more for valuable options).
> ...

Click to collapse



If you can swing the initial cost, the OnePlus 3 will give you the best value over time. Its hardware is considerably better than the 5X and G4 Plus, and with the OnePlus development community, will remain a relevant phone for a good long time. The next Nexus would be a good choice too, probably, but like you said, we have no idea what the pricing will be. As far as RAM goes, it's not just about gaming. With gaming, the GPU is more important, although more RAM means you can switch back and forth between games easier. More RAM is helpful for mundane stuff too, such as multiple browser tabs (this takes up a bunch). 2GB probably is enough for you, but you would certainly see increased performance with more.

As for other phones, flagships from the previous year (or 2) would probably be better than the 5X or G4 Plus, if you can find one within your budget. LG G3 or G4, HTC One M9, Sony Xperia Z3, OnePlus 2, etc. They'll have more capable processors/GPUs than these cheaper (at release) newer devices. I don't know about availability/cost where you are, but you should check them out. I'll try to think of more possibilities and get back to you if I do.


----------



## gaaara (Jul 7, 2016)

I look for the best android tablet for gaming 10-Inch with a reasonable price rootable and possibility to install custom roms my use gaming streaming full hd


----------



## lvetesi (Jul 7, 2016)

*Can you recommend me any phone?*

Hi! Sadly I broke my beloves Nexus 5 so now I'm looking for a phone. I used my Nexus 5 with stock Android. Before that I had a Samsung Galaxy S2 which was rooted and had Cyanogenmod installed on it. I like to keep my phone updated. I was already doing some research and find some phones that I might like but I'm open to something else too:

Nexus 5X
Onplus X
Galaxy S5
Galaxy S6
Things I'm looking for in a new phone:

Decent design
Stock Android experience / Cyanogenmod(ish)
Less than 5.3 inches display
Good battery life
Up to date & stable
Can get more than 16GB space
Maximum cost: $320
Note: It can be refurbished if it's in good condition
Thank you


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## DavidXanatos (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm finally looking for a new phone, after 3 years and 3 months its necessary.
My old phone is a LG p880
CPU: 4x 1.50GHz Cortex-A9 
RAM: 1 GB
FLASH: 16GB + microSD-Slot (64GB)

And I'm looking not just for an update but for a real significant advancement in therms of performance, such that I'll be satisfied for the next 3 or better 5 years. 

I was looking around for quite some time and came up with the following list of candidates

LG G5
OnePlus 2
Sony Experia Z3+
HTC One M9

Whats the bootloader unlock status on the Sony Experia Z3+ and the HTC One M9?
I know that sony tries to destroy some DRM keys but there is a workaround apparently, does HTC do anything similar?

Whats important to me:

Root and a unlocked bootloader
Good and reliable GPS lock
Support for custom ROMs*
Long battery life and some sort of quick charge
SD Card slot (although I would settle for 64 GB flash instead) **
Replaceable battery (although I would also settle for a phone that is easy to be taken apart) **
 USB-OTG compatible with Flir One, its ok if i need a adapter cable form USB Type C to micro...

* i.e. GPL conform manufacture that disqualifies all phones with a Mediatek SOC, like a UMI or Elephone 
** if this are the only major draw backs

I really need some advice as I'm not sure what unit to pick. 

OnePlus 2 apparently has a good community support for custom ROMs and alike. How ever as far as i wound out USB-ORG does not work from within the TWRP recovery, also the lack of a Micro SD slot in the OnePlus 2 bugs me really a lot. So not only am I stuck to the memory I got but also flashing in case of an issue will not be that simple, if i cant get a file on the device.
Other that that its a good phone for only 300€. For my old one I also payed 330€. 
Replacing the OnePlus 2 battery also looks easy enough mostly only screws and snaps...

The LG G5 costs 450€ what is quite a bit more, but it has apparently all I want SD-Card slot and even a replaceable battery. And it has also a faster CPU especially for single threaded applications what most android apps apparently still are.
But how is the Custom rom support for these phone? 
I know there is a official bootloader unlock does LG remove any functionality from unlocked phones like Sony tries?
And most important is the more in performance worth the 150€ extra?

Cheers
David X.


----------



## myp1lteandroid (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi all

ram >=2gb
cpu >=4cores @ >= 1100mhz
screen >=HD quality @ any size
back cam >= 10mp
front = any
OS = any (Android, iOS, Windows Phone)
ACTIVE DUAL SIM
price = open. I need somthing good not cheap

thnks to all


----------



## AB__CD (Jul 9, 2016)

Ok, so here's what I need

Display: 4.5 to 5.7 inches
Decent GPU
Camera MUST have OIS
5h SOT plus
Fingerprint


----------



## Lowtwelve (Jul 9, 2016)

player A said:


> i want some help please - what is better to buy nivida shield portal or gpd xd i want something with handheld controller buld in - could any one please tell me why a device better then other and if there was a video explain that will be fantastic many thanks﻿
> 
> if any one tried them tell as what better for android game
> 
> a lot of thanks:

Click to collapse




My suggestion would be to try them both out and decide what works best for you. I'm sure there are differences in layout and UI etc. You'll have to see what works best for you and your device. Hope this helps


----------



## tamoquera (Jul 9, 2016)

Zopo Speed 8. After the last OTA it works flawlessly and it's a great device for 300 usd

Enviado desde mi ZP955 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## doveman (Jul 10, 2016)

I need to help my Dad choose a dual-sim phone. 

Dual-Sim: Must support at least 3G+3G (on UK bands) or preferably 4G+3G, so the Moto G2, which only supports 3G+2G is ruled out. Must allow for use of SD card at same time as dual-sim.
Screen: No bigger than 5"
1GB/8GB will probably be sufficient for him as he doesn't use many apps and some apps could be transferred to a SD card if necessary (either natively or with Link2SD) but 2GB/16GB would cover any possible future needs.
Must have compass for finding his way around with Google Maps and the like.
Must support GLONASS as well as GPS for faster locks.
Camera is not important
Price: Around £160 or less.
UK Warranty (it'll be a work phone, so he can't buy any Chinese imports but a refurbished phone with 1-year warranty could be an option).

The Moto G4 is too big at 5.5" and someone had the bright idea to leave out the compass. 

The Moto G3 Dual Sim http://www.gsmarena.com/motorola_moto_g_dual_sim_(3rd_gen)-7469.php doesn't operate on the UK 4G 800Mhz band I believe, so wouldn't provide 4G+3G but that's not crucial. I'm not sure if it will do 3G+3G though. Nor am I sure if it has a compass. GSM Arena doesn't mention it but it also doesn't mention that Marshmellow is available for it and it says it has a compass here https://www.reddit.com/r/MotoG/comments/3myuj7/does_3rd_gen_moto_g_have_compassmagnetometer/ 

The Huawei P8 Lite http://www.gsmarena.com/huawei_p8lite-7201.php could have been suitable except for the fact that the SD card uses the SIM2 slot. Whilst the 16GB internal storage may be sufficient most of the time, if he wants to store some music, videos, etc. whilst travelling and needing to use dual-sim it could be an issue, so I don't want to take that risk. If there's no other option we may have to but assuming the Moto G3 meets the other requirements, that would be the better option as it doesn't have this limitation.


----------



## Lowtwelve (Jul 10, 2016)

AB__CD said:


> Ok, so here's what I need
> 
> Display: 4.5 to 5.7 inches
> Decent GPU
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm  no where near even the screen dimensions but the thanks


----------



## Guy009 (Jul 11, 2016)

*Android tablet with 2 usb port or usb + dc charging ports*

Hi, please help me find a tablet that will allow me to connect a USB mass storage device and still charge at the same time - with a decent screen/spec and access to Google play.. 8 to 10 inch. Decent GPS would be nice but I could always bluetooth to a gps receiver. Also the ability to root the device and use an app like foldermount to mount the mass storage as a local folder
Would be nice too.

I've seen the chuwi v10 and the pipo p9, but anyone got any other suggestions as they sound like they may not be the most robust..

Right now I've got a Samsung tab s2 8, which is great but I can't otg and charge.

Its for an overlanding mapping rig in my expedition truck.
I think archos do one or 2, but I'm struggling to find a tablet that is still in production and available in the UK that definitely does have the ports/capabilities OR they got crappy low res screens.

I considered a simulcharge device but they sound unreliable

Thanks
Guy


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2016)

Any new phones in the market that would support long time development and have more than a 1920 × 1080 display?


----------



## pinche (Jul 11, 2016)

Hellow guys,

Simple question...

Between mi5 and one plus 3, witch would you choose?

The complains about one + 3 are about the poor image stabilization (when filming). The mi5 on the other side has 4 way optical stabilization.

It's the same sensor of mi5, but it seems that one +3 produces better photos. 

The sound of external speaker of  mi5 is also poor, but it has one of  the best in call speaker according to reviews. 

Battery is the same, but one +3 again seems to win in terms of optimization, making it last more. 

At this time, the price of both differs about 190us (more for one plus 3).

I don't know if it worth this mutch. 

Thanks a lot guys (Oh.. now I have a s6 flat for comparison).


----------



## firedroidx (Jul 11, 2016)

pinche said:


> Hellow guys,
> 
> Simple question...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I personally would go for the OP3, but that's more because I like OxygenOS and the stock-ish Android feel and love the build. Really, in this case, there's no winner standing out to me. It's more personal preference: Would YOU pay more for slightly better photos? Slightly better sound? Slightly better battery? Slightly better build (imo, idk how you feel about it)? And are you willing to sacrifice all that money and the better OIS? Your choice.


----------



## pinche (Jul 12, 2016)

firedroidx said:


> I personally would go for the OP3, but that's more because I like OxygenOS and the stock-ish Android feel and love the build. Really, in this case, there's no winner standing out to me. It's more personal preference: Would YOU pay more for slightly better photos? Slightly better sound? Slightly better battery? Slightly better build (imo, idk how you feel about it)? And are you willing to sacrifice all that money and the better OIS? Your choice.

Click to collapse




Tkz a lot man. I like stock-ish android. Before the s6 my two devices were Moto x (2014) and Nexus 4. I have Nexus 4 until today (gave to my mother)

I'll sell my s6 flat and when I have the money One +3 will be my next smartphone. 

The better OIS? For the One +3? Have you seen the video recording? It's realy frustrating.

My bad. For sacrifice you mean literally (lost all the benefits of OP3).


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2016)

A question guys,
Are there any new phones coming up any time soon or should I just go ahead and buy one of the currently available phones?


----------



## dmdmd (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm thinking about changing from at&t to Verizon...can anyone suggest a rootable Verizon phone? 

Sent from my LG-D850 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TheOnlyTy (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Mistakenly made a new post for this, ill see if i can delete it. 

I am in the market for an android tablet, I am mostly rounded down to an 8" model (though not 100% on this) . Looking at the Asus Zenpad s 8.0 or the Galaxy S2 8.0

My primary uses will be watching movies on the plane (I travel a lot) and using the Hema Explorer GPS tracking and navigation app for offroad driving. ANd some games, but not a key purpose.

My movies/tv will be a mix of Google Play store rentals, Netflix, stan and the Virgin Entertainment system.

My current phone is a Xperia Z3 compact, I like having a compact phone so don't want to upgrade. I have run the Hema app on my phone, it lagged a bit when recording tracks. So performance of the tablet is pretty important to me. My main concerns with above tablets is the aspect ratio and watching movies.

So ;

What would you recommend that is on the current market (US or AU)? 
In real world how much screen do i actually lose with the 4:3 aspect ratio watching movies
I really don't want to spend over $500, buying from the US should make this possible.

I have considered iPad as well, but i am in the Android ecosystem so unless there is some great reason why it would suit me better i just don't see the point.

TIA
Ty


----------



## Planterz (Jul 15, 2016)

TheOnlyTy said:


> I am in the market for an android tablet, I am mostly rounded down to an 8" model (though not 100% on this) . Looking at the Asus Zenpad s 8.0 or the Galaxy S2 8.0
> 
> My primary uses will be watching movies on the plane (I travel a lot) and using the Hema Explorer GPS tracking and navigation app for offroad driving. ANd some games, but not a key purpose.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you would be served better by a 16:10 or 16:9 tablet. Narrower, and the wider aspect ratio will give you more viewing space in widescreen. The Samsung Tab S 8.4 would give you the best movie viewing experience with its bright, color-accurate, infinate black AMOLED QHD display. The hardware is a bit dated, but will be up to anything you'd want it to do. Used/referbs are pretty cheap these days. The Dell Venue 8 7840 uses the same exact screen (manufactured by Samsung). The Sony Z3 Compact tablet would be my next recommendation, as it's very light and thin, and you'll be familiar with the interface having the Z3 Compact phone. Then finally the nVidia Shield K1. It's very high performance, and quite cheap.

The Sony is by far the priciest. If you choose something cheaper, use the left over money on one of those Sandisk 200gb microSD cards and some nice noise-cancelling headphones.


----------



## TheOnlyTy (Jul 15, 2016)

Planterz said:


> I think you would be served better by a 16:10 or 16:9 tablet. Narrower, and the wider aspect ratio will give you more viewing space in widescreen. The Samsung Tab S 8.4 would give you the best movie viewing experience with its bright, color-accurate, infinate black AMOLED QHD display. The hardware is a bit dated, but will be up to anything you'd want it to do. Used/referbs are pretty cheap these days. The Dell Venue 8 7840 uses the same exact screen (manufactured by Samsung). The Sony Z3 Compact tablet would be my next recommendation, as it's very light and thin, and you'll be familiar with the interface having the Z3 Compact phone. Then finally the nVidia Shield K1. It's very high performance, and quite cheap.
> 
> The Sony is by far the priciest. If you choose something cheaper, use the left over money on one of those Sandisk 200gb microSD cards and some nice noise-cancelling headphones.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the advice,  what would you recommend if I was to go for the full size tablet instead?


----------



## sayeed05 (Jul 15, 2016)

Nextbit robin or one plus 3


----------



## Planterz (Jul 15, 2016)

TheOnlyTy said:


> Thanks for the advice,  what would you recommend if I was to go for the full size tablet instead?

Click to collapse



I've personally had no interest in 10" tablets. If I were, I'd go to the extreme end and look at hybrids, Surface PCs, and the like. Or at least invest in a combo case/keyboard type deal. The only tablet I've owned is/was (it's dead) an LG 8.3. I liked that I could hold it with one hand. I have advice on an 8" tablet because I've been contemplating a replacement. I have little advice on a 10" (or bigger) because I haven't researched them. Too big, too heavy, too unwieldy unless you turn them into a mini laptop sort of deal. For me, anyway.


----------



## yzak58 (Jul 15, 2016)

pinche said:


> Hellow guys,
> 
> Simple question...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OnePlus 3
The reasons why I'd choose the OP3 are
>Unlocking and rooting the OP3 is way easier than doing the same on an Mi5; Plus rooting wont void OP3's warranty.
Since you are on XDA, I'm pretty sure that you'll be rooting that phone at some point.
>OP3 will get software updates sooner than the Mi5.
>The awesome developer support, which has already yielded many cool ROMs, tweaks and mods.
>AMOLED Screen (You have an S6, so I don't have to tell you more about its benefits)
>6GB of RAM vs 4GB on the Mi5 (Xiaomi MIGHT release an Mi5s with 6GB RAM in the future, but that would probably cost more).

And about the stuff you've mentioned,
>Crappy OIS while recording video. 
Yes, that is there, but how often do you take video? 
From what I've heard the OIS is messing up the videos because of some weird calibration issue. I think OP can fix it with an OTA update. Even if they can't they'll probably add an option in the camera settings to turn the OIS off entirely, thus allowing us to shoot videos the old way. I guess that's enough for above average home videos.
>Still camera quality.
I couldn't differentiate between the two, so its not a big deal for me as both the phones produce great photos.
>Call quality.
I've used an OP3 and the call quality is good.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## wantei (Jul 15, 2016)

Which of these should I get?
1) Oneplus 2 (64GB + 4GB RAM) Variant
2) Moto X Style/Pure (32GB + 3GB RAM) Variant
Edit:
3) Lenovo Vibe X3 (64GB Chinese) Variant

BTW I like to experiment a lot so I flash my phones often please keep that in mind.


----------



## firedroidx (Jul 15, 2016)

sayeed05 said:


> Nextbit robin or one plus 3

Click to collapse



The Robin is a pretty cool phone, but I'd personally say that the OP3 is a more sound choice.

---------- Post added at 04:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:54 PM ----------




wantei said:


> Which of these should I get?
> 1) Oneplus 2 (64GB + 4GB RAM) Variant
> 2) Moto X Style/Pure (32GB + 3GB RAM) Variant
> Edit:
> ...

Click to collapse



The Vibe X3 has almost no real active development and it's more expensive, so that's kind of off the list. Anyways, I love the Moto X Pure Edition with all my heart (but that's just me). On Amazon, the OP2 and Moto X are about the same price. They also have about the same specs, so this one's more personal preference. Your pick


----------



## wantei (Jul 15, 2016)

firedroidx said:


> The Robin is a pretty cool phone, but I'd personally say that the OP3 is a more sound choice.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:54 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Phones without external memory are completely wiped with every flash right? I find that very annoying. The Moto X Pure seems to fit me more.


----------



## zelendel (Jul 15, 2016)

wantei said:


> Phones without external memory are completely wiped with every flash right? I find that very annoying. The Moto X Pure seems to fit me more.

Click to collapse



Well everything except internal storage where your pics and downloads are.  Those don't get deleted. Unless you wipe that part as well


----------



## Himzeeh (Jul 16, 2016)

*Buying a new smartwatch*

Hey! Im kinda new to xda  . I was thinking to buy a standalone android smartwatch. Which one should I buy??? Please suggest... My range is upto $75 and from a site that ships to India. I had an eye on this one--------

IP67 waterproof android Smart Watch phone X01 1.54" 240*240 screen dual core 512+4GB smart watch GPS 3G ZGPAX S8 smartwatch ( the one that costs $75.04)
Please search this product on aliexpress because im not allowed to post any links...

But dont know if its safe or not  . 
Please suggest!

Thank you!


----------



## yourrealking (Jul 17, 2016)

*There is nothing yet to replace Nexus 7 (2013), right?*

I am using a Nexus 7 (2013). I like the size, I like the high-resolution screen, and I like the stereo speakers. But it now is kind of slow. So, basically, I want a similar tablet but just with a better CPU.

More specifically:
OS: Either the manufacturer is expected to provide updates for a couple of years from now, or there is an active custom ROM development
CPU: Significantly faster than Nexus 7. Can play H.265 video of 1080p.
Size: Ideally, 7 inches. But can be up to 8 inches.
Screen, RAM, Storage, Speakers: Should not be worse than that of Nexus 7.

I have been searching for a tablet like that for months, but could not find any. NVidia Shield was close, but some reviews said the screen quality was worse than that of Nexus 7. There is no such tablet to meet my needs yet, or have I missed something?


----------



## MenyBro (Jul 17, 2016)

*Redmi 3 Pro vs. Mi4c*

Hello

I wanted a phone with a good performance and decend battery life under 200€. So Im choosing between these two. They both has 3gb RAM and 32gb memory. But Redmi 3 pro has an excellent 4000mAh battery and metal body. Mi4c has on the other hand full hd display and performs better thanks to better hardware, has wi-fi ac, usb-c connector but the battery has 3000mAh.

So I would like to ask those who owned these phones or had some experience with them. Is it worth to sacrifice the battery and metal body to get better performing Mi4c? Is the performance gap noticable? Or is it that little of a difference that it would be more worth for me grabbing redmi 3 pro with better battery and body?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## ysokary (Jul 18, 2016)

*2 Options*

One Plus 3 or the S7
I am currently using the Galaxy S5 (I know it's been a while) I would like some help on what to choose. I am currently looking at 2 handsets OnePlus 3 and the Galaxy S7 Here's some info on what i Mostly use my phone for:
1. Texting
2. Browsing
3. Watching videos on YouTube
4. Light gaming on the way to work like Subway surfers.
Also i have been reading some benchmarks and in most the OnePlus 3 is beating the S7 but most people are saying that they don't make a difference can someone elaborate or even debunk this?


----------



## FiveOhFour (Jul 18, 2016)

Need to decide which to buy for my brother for Verizon. Moto G4/Moto E/or slightly older Galaxy S5/HTC One M8/LG G3/Moto DROID Turbo XT1254, but am also open to other suggestions. 

 I'm just wondering if a Moto G4 is better or one of the above mentioned older premium phones. Its a phone to be given to my brother for use on Verizon so he can keep in touch with my sick mom and the rest of the family more often. From looking at a benchmark site they all seem to score about the same with the exception of the S5 which scores slightly higher, but i'm not sure how good of an indicator that is for real world use/performance. 

My brother doesn't even have a cell phone right now, and has actually never owned a smartphone in his life, the last he had was a feature phone with a keyboard a few years ago, he's struggling to get his life together at age 26. So anything is a step up obviously, but i don't want his phone to be complete crap either, i'm torn between something like the budget Moto E and options like the others i listed, I think the Moto E would certainly suffice but ironically the biggest thing that had me shy away from that was the 5MP camera as i wanted him to be able to take decent pics to send to my mom


----------



## FiveOhFour (Jul 18, 2016)

ysokary said:


> One Plus 3 or the S7
> I am currently using the Galaxy S5 (I know it's been a while) I would like some help on what to choose. I am currently looking at 2 handsets OnePlus 3 and the Galaxy S7 Here's some info on what i Mostly use my phone for:
> 1. Texting
> 2. Browsing
> ...

Click to collapse



i'm no expert and i know this won't help much but given that you can't really go wrong between your choices, i will say this, personally i find the S7 to feel MUCH better in the hand. Now whether thats worth the cost difference is another matter.


----------



## paulyd9420 (Jul 19, 2016)

Moto g 2015.  No more than 200 water resistant to 10 meters shock resistant and u have flashed my 3rd Gen 10x in a day and never had an issue 

Sent from my LG-K330 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 AM ----------

Moto g 2015.  No more than 200 water resistant to 10 meters shock resistant and u have flashed my 3rd Gen 10x in a day and never had an issue and there are roms for days.  If u can't get what u need w that than ur not lookin ?

Sent from my LG-K330 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 AM ----------

And I can keep going but I got plaxes to go and people to do 

Sent from my LG-K330 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## FiveOhFour (Jul 19, 2016)

paulyd9420 said:


> Moto g 2015.  No more than 200 water resistant to 10 meters shock resistant and u have flashed my 3rd Gen 10x in a day and never had an issue
> 
> Sent from my LG-K330 using XDA-Developers mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Forgive me but just tbc this wasn't in reply to my post was it?


----------



## mnomanstory (Jul 19, 2016)

Brother I have Mobistel Cynus f6 (gingerbread)..I have just bought it before 3 months ago approximately...
But its had just before 2 days ago showed my 64 GB sdcard as I have tried to format it also with PC ,but unfortunately it is totally damaged now, even now PC does not detect it anymore.
Then yesterday I have bought 16 GB sdcard but my cynus f6 has showed it also damaged.Then I have factory reset my device and my SD card works now.
Now the problem is that in every 30 min it gets again damage and I am doing factory reset till yesterday in every 1 hour...
I need your help...please help me...


----------



## mnomanstory (Jul 19, 2016)

Brother I have Mobistel Cynus f6 (gingerbread)..I have just bought it before 3 months ago approximately...
But its had just before 2 days ago showed my 64 GB sdcard as I have tried to format it also with PC ,but unfortunately it is totally damaged now, even now PC does not detect it anymore.
Then yesterday I have bought 16 GB sdcard but my cynus f6 has showed it also damaged.Then I have factory reset my device and my SD card works now.
Now the problem is that in every 30 min it gets again damage and I am doing factory reset till yesterday in every 1 hour...
I need your help...please help me...


----------



## Uttiya Dutta (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm looking for a cheap device to do some hacking on. I want the device to have cyanogenmod and twrp available.


----------



## 555satan (Jul 20, 2016)

im currentlly using LG G2, and it was a really good phone honestlly but after 3 years he's not so much of a good phone anymore...
i really dont know which one to get, hope you guys can help me here
(try to keep it around the price of the LG G4, or Sony Xperia Z3+ for 32GB ofcourse)
Thanks for everyone that will help and even for those who wont 

EDIT: i would prefer a phone with more than 5.0' screen and that will have a high screen to body ratio, but that's just a preference


----------



## Trunksleo (Jul 20, 2016)

What phone has the best camera in this days???


----------



## pinche (Jul 20, 2016)

Trunksleo said:


> What phone has the best camera in this days???

Click to collapse



You can go with

S7 egde
S7
Lg g5
Nexus 6p
S6 edge
Lg g4
S6
Moto x style

Enviado de meu Z1 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Trunksleo (Jul 20, 2016)

pinche said:


> You can go with
> 
> S7 egde
> S7
> ...

Click to collapse



And the hauwei P9 where did you place it? Now i have a lumia 950, but i come back to android with out loose camara quality or go for a better camara.


----------



## pinche (Jul 20, 2016)

Trunksleo said:


> And the hauwei P9 where did you place it? Now i have a lumia 950, but i come back to android with out loose camara quality or go for a better camara.

Click to collapse



Particular processor, particular OS.

Great camera. 

If I was leaving windows phone for android I would look for snapdragon processor and tradition with updates. 

Enviado de meu Z1 usando Tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Trunksleo (Jul 21, 2016)

pinche said:


> Particular processor, particular OS.
> 
> Great camera.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The 950 is an excellent phone, i have no regrets (specially with the cam) but the lack of spotify connect or TIDAL+bubbleupn or pokemon go (in the future) thats makes me go back to android or ios.


----------



## zaksween (Jul 22, 2016)

*Someone decide for me!!!*

I'm looking to spend around 400 dollars on a new phone, switching from verizon to straight talk and want something different.
I'm currently looking at either the nexus 6p and the 1+3. Someone tell me why i should go with one over the other and maybe suggest something different. Thank you!!!


----------



## Honkers (Jul 22, 2016)

hi, currently i own a Cperia Z1 compact and i have to chance of getting a Motorola moto g4 really cheap, t is worth the change or i should stay with the Z1 compact?


----------



## 350Rocket (Jul 22, 2016)

nicolas_berning said:


> I forgot to tell you, I’ve seen Oukitel K4000 lite with QHD display and great options, 4000mAh battery, 2GB+16GB memory, 5.0MP+13.0MP dual cameras etc. I don’t know why are they updating their phones so often, but it is nice to have a choice, also, this is available on AlliExpres, but I have never ordered anything online, so I don’t know how secure is that

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure you work for oukitel and are just Spamming the forum. All your posts are just propaganda about this company.

Sent from my XT1095 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## DroidFreak32 (Jul 23, 2016)

Hello guys.. I need your help right now.. I'm confused whether I should buy the Redmi note 3 or the OnePlus one.
I'm completely into rooting and I'd like to know which one will give me a better development life. The one plus has HUGE developer support but it's quite old. Will it still be worth buying right now? I prefer the OnePlus but I don't want to regret it later if the performance deteriorates over time.

I don't care about the camera or fingerprint.. I just want raw performance and support. And usability for at least 2 years


----------



## ddamani9 (Jul 23, 2016)

rushabshah32 said:


> Hello guys.. I need your help right now.. I'm confused whether I should buy the Redmi note 3 or the OnePlus one.
> I'm completely into rooting and I'd like to know which one will give me a better development life. The one plus has HUGE developer support but it's quite old. Will it still be worth buying right now? I prefer the OnePlus but I don't want to regret it later if the performance deteriorates over time.
> 
> I don't care about the camera or fingerprint.. I just want raw performance and support. And usability for at least 2 years

Click to collapse



Go for OPO


----------



## DroidFreak32 (Jul 23, 2016)

ddamani9 said:


> Go for OPO

Click to collapse



What about 1+X? I didn't consider it as it's not in stock. 

Sent from my XT1521 using XDA Labs


----------



## ddamani9 (Jul 24, 2016)

rushabshah32 said:


> What about 1+X? I didn't consider it as it's not in stock.
> 
> Sent from my XT1521 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



OPX is also good..it is sleek n slimmer.. and has a perfect phone design..to be honest i like OPX for its great phone design..it will fit perfectly in ur hands.. while Redmi note 3 is too big.. either go for OPO or OPX.

u can find the differences between both phones in detail over here..
http://www.smartprix.com/mobiles/oneplus_one_vs_oneplus_x-c1101d2r0xym_11017izp200.php


----------



## DroidFreak32 (Jul 24, 2016)

ddamani9 said:


> OPX is also good..it is sleek n slimmer.. and has a perfect phone design..to be honest i like OPX for its great phone design..it will fit perfectly in ur hands.. while Redmi note 3 is too big.. either go for OPO or OPX.
> 
> u can find the differences between both phones in detail over here..
> http://www.smartprix.com/mobiles/oneplus_one_vs_oneplus_x-c1101d2r0xym_11017izp200.php

Click to collapse



Okay thanks  Will go for the 1+X as it has smaller screen and SD card support.


----------



## DeadSix17 (Jul 24, 2016)

Looking for a good phone around 400€ (Germany) which has a active developer community on here and either a 6.0 AOSP or Cyanogenmod ROM in active dev. and working.

Other hardware REQUIREMENTS are: microSD Slot, AC WiFi, Fingerprint sensor, 1080p++ Screen, NFC
Optional but nice to have: Decent camera, Dual SIM

2 Phones I found so far are: Sony Z5  and LG G5

however I am not finding AOSP or  Cyano ROMs for them, are they locked or unpopular? 

(I've been not really active in the modding community around Android since Droid2 .. so bear with my lack of knowledge of current/last generation phones.


----------



## ddamani9 (Jul 24, 2016)

DeadSix17 said:


> Looking for a good phone around 400€ (Germany) which has a active developer community on here and either a 6.0 AOSP or Cyanogenmod ROM in active dev. and working.
> 
> Other hardware REQUIREMENTS are: microSD Slot, AC WiFi, Fingerprint sensor, 1080p++ Screen, NFC
> Optional but nice to have: Decent camera, Dual SIM
> ...

Click to collapse



i think you should check out One plus 3.. it is one of the latest phone in market.. also it fulfils all the requirements u specified, except one - it does not have memory slot.. but it has 64 gb inbuilt n 6 gb of ram.. what else u need ..? n it has NFC too


----------



## DeadSix17 (Jul 24, 2016)

ddamani9 said:


> i think you should check out One plus 3.. it is one of the latest phone in market.. also it fulfils all the requirements u specified, except one - it does not have memory slot.. but it has 64 gb inbuilt n 6 gb of ram.. what else u need ..? n it has NFC too

Click to collapse



I've seen it, unfortunately a microSD is my top priority as I don't have cellular data and a lot of music.


----------



## rwolfe546 (Jul 24, 2016)

I have both a note 5 and a iPhone 6s + on att I'm trying to decide on one phone to use as my daily phone as it is now I just switch between them

What do you think is better and why?


----------



## a bricked lg g2 (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi guys oneplus two or galaxy note 4 which one is better and why ?????


----------



## KyoouN (Jul 25, 2016)

Sup. Wanted a new phone, mainly cause the Oneplus One does not support the LTE 800 band which is kinda important here in Germany. Price range: Around 400€, maybe 450 if it's worth the price. The obvious choice would be the Oneplus 3 but I heard alot of bad things with its battery life so I am super unsure of whether to get the OP3 or not. Are there any competitors to the OP3? I like the size (5,5", can be a bit smaller but not much bigger!) and the fingerprint scanner especially - the only downside really would be the "bad" ? battery. How bad is it? Especially compared to the Oneplus One? What other phones are out there?

thanks!


----------



## DeadSix17 (Jul 25, 2016)

DeadSix17 said:


> I've seen it, unfortunately a microSD is my top priority as I don't have cellular data and a lot of music.

Click to collapse



PS: Actually I took the OnePlus3 now.. all the other phones in that price  range simply were too old or had big issues (according to googlIng).

So I gotta deal with only 50GB storage, but beside  that the OP3 seems really nice.


----------



## Xelior (Jul 25, 2016)

I can't decide between ZTE Axon Mini Premium (price in my country 209,99 € on Amazon) and ZTE Blade V7 Lite (price in my country 179,99 €).
You can compare their specs on GSM Arena (I can't insert a link to it, unfortunately).

I know it looks obvious that the Axon is far better in many aspects but I like way more the V7's design and the possibility fo air gestures.
Another thing that haunts me is the fact that the V7 does not have a gyroscope... which if I'm correct is needed if you want to play Pokémon GO in AR mode.

What would you suggest? Are they rootable and is it possible to have custom ROMs on them?
I'm open to other phones suggestions if the price is around 200 € and it has a design similar to the V7.


----------



## ddamani9 (Jul 25, 2016)

DeadSix17 said:


> PS: Actually I took the OnePlus3 now.. all the other phones in that price  range simply were too old or had big issues (according to googlIng).
> 
> So I gotta deal with only 50GB storage, but beside  that the OP3 seems really nice.

Click to collapse



Told ya..u can always use OTG feature if u are low on storage.

---------- Post added at 02:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:33 AM ----------




TheCoon324 said:


> Sup. Wanted a new phone, mainly cause the Oneplus One does not support the LTE 800 band which is kinda important here in Germany. Price range: Around 400€, maybe 450 if it's worth the price. The obvious choice would be the Oneplus 3 but I heard alot of bad things with its battery life so I am super unsure of whether to get the OP3 or not. Are there any competitors to the OP3? I like the size (5,5", can be a bit smaller but not much bigger!) and the fingerprint scanner especially - the only downside really would be the "bad" ? battery. How bad is it? Especially compared to the Oneplus One? What other phones are out there?
> 
> thanks!

Click to collapse



check samsung galaxu s6

---------- Post added at 02:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:43 AM ----------




rwolfe546 said:


> I have both a note 5 and a iPhone 6s + on att I'm trying to decide on one phone to use as my daily phone as it is now I just switch between them
> 
> What do you think is better and why?

Click to collapse



There are android fans and there are iOS fans..  the fight between it wont stop.. if i would be in ur position i would use Note 5 .. one main reason for using android is its open source development.. there are plenty of things around here on XDA to make our phone look more fancy.. n one main reason to use to iOS, is its CAMERA.. out of all the phones iOS has one of the best camera quality.

Anyway that was my opinion.

and here is in the detail comparison between both of them.. you can choose accordingly.. i think this will be enough to make u decide to which one to choose.

http://www.smartprix.com/mobiles/sa...e_iphone_6s_plus-c1101q6szn72_1101h7s8etg.php

---------- Post added at 03:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 AM ----------




Xelior said:


> I can't decide between ZTE Axon Mini Premium (price in my country 209,99 € on Amazon) and ZTE Blade V7 Lite (price in my country 179,99 €).
> You can compare their specs on GSM Arena (I can't insert a link to it, unfortunately).
> 
> I know it looks obvious that the Axon is far better in many aspects but I like way more the V7's design and the possibility fo air gestures.
> ...

Click to collapse



if u are concerned with design n u want features too go for One plus X, moto g4 plus or lenevo zuk z1.

here are some pros n cons if u buy OPX, Moto g4+ or lenevo zuk z1

Pros:
1 - more features than ZTE blade v7 lite.
2 - better design than ZTE blade v7 lite (according to me).
3 - price lesser than ZTE blade v7 lite (in my country)
4 - root support n official cyanogen mod and oxygen OS available (sure for OPX, pretty sure rooting is available for moto n lenevo too)
5 - has development section.(sure for OPX)

Cons:
i don't see any.

here is in detail comparison for all the 5 phones. (two diff links, since only 4 phones can compare at a time)

http://www.smartprix.com/mobiles/compare.php?ids=1101uf48zot,11017izp200,1101f6opsx8,1101hqaltzf

http://www.smartprix.com/mobiles/compare.php?ids=11017izp200,1101f6opsx8,1101hqaltzf,1101djl3a0f


----------



## sergiomc22 (Jul 26, 2016)

pinche said:


> You can go with
> 
> S7 egde
> S7
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi 
The moto x style or pure edition camera is really bad? I was thinking buy it to replace my moto x 2014 [emoji17] 

Enviado desde mi XT1097 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NoCatharsis (Jul 26, 2016)

yourrealking said:


> I am using a Nexus 7 (2013). I like the size, I like the high-resolution screen, and I like the stereo speakers. But it now is kind of slow. So, basically, I want a similar tablet but just with a better CPU.
> 
> More specifically:
> OS: Either the manufacturer is expected to provide updates for a couple of years from now, or there is an active custom ROM development
> ...

Click to collapse



I have basically the same question as this post, which nobody answered.

My Nexus 7 2013 has been awesome as far as specs and size and XDA support. Now I dropped it and shattered the screen. It was getting way too slow for standard multi-tasking anyway, even with barebones ROM and Greenify, etc.

So what is a good N7 (2013) replacement? Most important to me in this order:

Price
Active XDA Development
RAM
Screen Size & Quality
Storage Capacity & Expandability (something the N7 lacked)

Thank you!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## yourrealking (Jul 26, 2016)

NoCatharsis said:


> I have basically the same question as this post, which nobody answered.
> 
> My Nexus 7 2013 has been awesome as far as specs and size and XDA support. Now I dropped it and shattered the screen. It was getting way too slow for standard multi-tasking anyway, even with barebones ROM and Greenify, etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have been searching for this for over a year now, and could not find anything. I think my requirements are fewer than yours because I do not mind the price and storage capacity & expandability (I stream.), yet I could not find anything. 

Galaxy Tab S 8.4 was close, but it had the speakers at weird places and its CPU was the same as Galaxy Tab Pro 12.2, which I have and is slow. Asus's tablet was hardware-wise very similar to Nexus 7 (because Asus made Nexus 7), but it had a locked bootloader which makes it impossible to install custom ROM.

So, my only hope is the rumoured Nexus 7 2016 edition... But frankly I have a low hope because there was rumoured Nexus 7 2015 edition, too, and it never realised.


----------



## Dr Grato (Jul 27, 2016)

Simple question guys. Oneplus 3 vs HTC 10, which one u guys will suggest?


----------



## thirdlobe (Jul 27, 2016)

Dr Grato said:


> Simple question guys. Oneplus 3 vs HTC 10, which one u guys will suggest?

Click to collapse



I am in a very similar boat right now. I am leaning more towards the OP3 over the HTC10 because of the price as the performance difference is very slim but I really do like the size of the HTC10. 

I will wait to hear some input aswell.


----------



## Dr Grato (Jul 28, 2016)

thirdlobe said:


> I am in a very similar boat right now. I am leaning more towards the OP3 over the HTC10 because of the price as the performance difference is very slim but I really do like the size of the HTC10.
> 
> I will wait to hear some input aswell.

Click to collapse



Well, I also prefer +3 but well it still not too late to listen review from others right


----------



## andy24 v1 (Jul 28, 2016)

Currently using a nexus7 2013  but been offered the Galaxy tab e 9.6  but which is best out of the 2 . I don't fancy ditching the nexus if its better than the galaxy . right now the only reason I am thinking of swapping is the galaxy takes a sim card .


----------



## RedheadTarn (Jul 30, 2016)

Ok I have a question for the community. 
I have been loving Samsung phones for several years now, but the latest trend of no removable battery and no sd card slot has killed my enthusiasm. These things are absolute requirements for the way I  use my phone, so what other phones out there have nice hardware, root, good dev support and both an sd card slot And a removable battery? 
Any suggestions? 
Currently running galaxy s5 rooted with TWRP and running M.O.A.R v7

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## XperianceIT (Jul 30, 2016)

*Verizon Devices*

OK fellow phone enthusiasts... I just bought the Droid Moto Z, and although I love the phone, I am considering returning it due to locked bootloader. I know Verizon is the worse carrier to have when it comes to wanting to unlock/root a device. 
I was wondering if anyone could recommend a new device from Verizon that has a unlockable bootloader or can at least be rooted. I want something that is new as far as only been released a few months. Thanks.


----------



## galh11 (Jul 31, 2016)

*wanting a budget but good smartphone*

Hey guys, I'm looking for a budget phone (no more than 400$, and 400$ is also really edgy but K).

It needs to have (at least):
- Android 6.0.1.
- A good speaker
- Decent battery
- Decent screen

That's about it... There's just so many options and I can't find the right phone to buy. :silly:
Just gimme some good suggestions 

Anyway, thanks :victory::laugh::highfive:


----------



## EleDeA (Aug 1, 2016)

Hello people!
I wanted to change my Zenfone2 ZE551ML, because I hate its camera and I'm not sure the Intel processor will be a good choice in the long run.
I have looked at the LG G4, but seeing a lot of people got bootloop is really discouraging me. Is there any good alternative? 
I would like:
- a decent camera 
- internal memory not less than 32 GB
- 3 GB RAM would be better
- a phone that gets updated (I don't want to void my warranty for some time) 
- decent battery life and max price 350€. 
What do you suggest me?
Thanks in advance =)


----------



## thibistin (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi everybody
I hesitate between these two phones after my lg g2 rendered his soul, but right here initially use my phone:

 - Multi tasks (use facebook, whatsapp, youtube, navigation ....) without lag 
- Sometimes play demanding games (clash of clans , piano titles, subway surfers, etc ..) without lag
 - The FM radio (more or less ) 
- A good camera (just for personal use or snapshots between families) 
- Speed of GPS reception, 4g, wifi 
- A good video playback (movies etc ..)
 - Autonomy

according to my research, I look for the 2016 J7 and 2gb ram+octa processor 
VS GR5 HUAWEI with octa core +2gb ram but the camera side GR5 is doing quite well  and better than the J7 2016.
In short, I want one of two that will last me as long as possible (1 year and half - 2 years or more why not haha  ) and with whom I will feel less slowdowns during my use
thank you in advance


----------



## PRANAVKATAGERI (Aug 3, 2016)

Can we remove back panel of the Opo ?


----------



## Antinull (Aug 3, 2016)

Hello
Let me start by saying I have a note 4 (Sprint) Rooted and most likely unlocked once I switch carriers
My company wants me off of the Sprint contract (which ends next month and I am the last person on the plan)
They want me on the Verizon contract but if I bring my sprint phone over I was told it will be 3g only
I was looking into a new phone but it looks like verizon locks the bootloaders on their phones so they cannot be rooted. I would really like to get a note 7 but it's looking like that might not be an option?
I guess my question is, Is there an international/different carrier version of the note that I can put on verizon and get 4GLTE signal


----------



## ddamani9 (Aug 3, 2016)

PRANAVKATAGERI said:


> Can we remove back panel of the Opo ?

Click to collapse



wrong thread.


----------



## neothorax (Aug 4, 2016)

*Wanted: 4" 4G CDMA unlocked*

Is there any phone that fits the bill?
4" screen
4G
CDMA
unlocked carrier
possible to root and unlock bootloader without harnessing the power of the sun.
compatible roms (octos would be nice)


----------



## 1ondroid (Aug 7, 2016)

galh11 said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking for a budget phone (no more than 400$, and 400$ is also really edgy but K).
> 
> It needs to have (at least):
> - Android 6.0.1.
> ...

Click to collapse




A pre-owned M9 in good condition will fit your budget.  good development. has CM13 and Venom Rom and Maximus roms.. great sound. Great screen. And Marshmallow. with Snapdragon,  64bit device.


----------



## joker0013 (Aug 8, 2016)

i went to china last year and i baught a huawei p8 lite ! it's really good i love it but there is a problem in the network ! it's the chinese model ul00 that only support td-wcdma and td-lte but in my country there is the wcdma and lte only !
so i cant use 3G or 4G here .. 
so i'm going back to china in shanghai and shenshen and i want to buy another smartphone with the same price as the p8 lite or a little bit higher 
and i want some advices .. 
all i want is a smartphone with a good camera and waterproof 
(why not  ) 
i liked the huawei p9 but i don't think its waterproof 
can you help me ? 
tkx


----------



## abhi212b (Aug 8, 2016)

Hey guys!! can anyone please suggest me a good phone that can be rooted and has custom ROM developments available under ₹20,000??? I actually would have loved a phone with software updates, however, one doesn't know whether, the phone will actually get an update or not so... custom ROM development would do!!  Thanks!!


----------



## boty313 (Aug 9, 2016)

I need a new phone. Right now i'm looking at Nexus 6p or Oneplus3, but open to other suggestions in similar price range. What you guys think its the best option? I will be using it in the USA on At&t network. 

Thank you


----------



## auhsoj200 (Aug 9, 2016)

*Looking for a new boost phone*

Hi, I just upgraded from the Moto E 2nd Gen to the Galaxy J7 and I cannot stand the 5.5" screen. Looking for a boost phone with a screen around 5" that supports Marshmallow. It doesn't have to support Marshmallow if there's a solid 6.0+ custom rom for it. And that's the other thing, there needs to at least be a decent amount of development on it. Hoping to keep it around $250. Please help as I have been looking and right now am set on downgrading to the Galaxy J3 all because I hate the size of the screen. Ideas are much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## vl1969 (Aug 9, 2016)

Ok here we go.

I am looking to upgrade 2 phones.

Need some help on what I can get.
I am in USA.  Network t-mobile. 

Both phones must be android.
Version 5+ preferred. 


Phone 1current is samsung t399)
Screen. . Any size from 4.5in to 5in

Mfg. Not too important but something reaonably good in use.
The current phone barely lasted 2 years.

Good battery
Waterproof if possible


Phone 2 (current is samsung note 2)

Screen.. 5.5 to 6in
Good back camera 12+px

Good battery, removable is very much preferred

Strong and robust
Waterproof very desired


Thanks for your help full suggestions.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## l3golas83 (Aug 10, 2016)

*Suggestion for new phone*

Hi everybody,
I'm planning to buy a new phone and I would like it to have the following features:

Dual Sim
    Display between 4.8'' and 5.2''
    LTE with bands 800, 1800, 2600 (I live between Italy and Switzerland and those are the used bands)
    At least 3 GB of RAM
    At least 32 GB of internal capacity (also 16 GB can be ok if the external SD slot is not shared with the SIM 2)
    Price not higher than 300$
    Enough mods present (cooked ROMS, CyanogenMod, recoveries, etc.)

So far my choice is among Huawei Honor 7, Huawei Honor 6, Huawei P8, Wiko Fever, Wiko Fever SE, BQ Aquaris M5, BQ Aquaris X5Plus, Lenovo Vibe S1. Which one among them do you suggest, considering I like to mod my phone and to customize every aspect? Any other phone to suggest, considering the list of needed features specified above?

Thank you in advance,
Giacomo


----------



## shiraq07 (Aug 10, 2016)

hello, Im thinking of buying an Lg g4 but Im looking for other alternatives from good brands. It doesnt have to be a flagship phone, but from a good brand  (samsung, sony). So far the only ok alternative I can think of is the nexus5x but the 2gb ram might not be enough after 1 year of usage. What do u guys recommend? im from uk, btw.


----------



## pinche (Aug 11, 2016)

shiraq07 said:


> hello, Im thinking of buying an Lg g4 but Im looking for other alternatives from good brands. It doesnt have to be a flagship phone, but from a good brand  (samsung, sony). So far the only ok alternative I can think of is the nexus5x but the 2gb ram might not be enough after 1 year of usage. What do u guys recommend? im from uk, btw.

Click to collapse



If brand and camera is so important to you, than s6 would be a good budget choice now. I don't know why you don't go directly to 6p (price?). 

Lg g4 is a great phone with lots of issues. It's a shoot in the dark about motherboard and project problems (specially the bootloop one).

Sony lets the time passes over the evolution of their own phones. Lack of evolution with higher prices. They lost my respect. 

The Zte Axon7 is way better than the s6 and g4 (aside camera). But it's not like we can call a brand phone. 

For 400 dollars the Nexus 6p is the top winner for me. 

Enviado de meu Xperia Z1


----------



## shiraq07 (Aug 11, 2016)

the nexus 6p is around 400 pounds, the lg g4 is around 270 pounds. thats why.


----------



## Planterz (Aug 12, 2016)

vl1969 said:


> Ok here we go.
> 
> I am looking to upgrade 2 phones.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's your price limits?


----------



## assolutoorientale (Aug 12, 2016)

*two new mobiles*

hi all,
i need to replace two mobiles:


    1) most urgent: a lumia 532i hate it and it's working like a square wheel and must replace it immediately:
budget: 100 euro circa
i would use for work mainly, so calls, sms, etc important matter is that it's android or any other operative system which allows me to record calls, and that i must not unplug the battery five or four times a day because the mobile needs to be rebooted for its touchscreen to start working again
so far i'v eread very good things about Motorola Moto E 2015 and vernee thor
(i must admit the latter scares me as far as software is concerned)


   2) less urgent: an LG G2
i came from an S3, i had to buy it second handed and i have never felt at easy with it
budget: 200-250 euro
so far i'm attracted by:


wiko fever
lenovo z90
aquaris m5
aquaris x5 plus
s5 neo
i repeat: it's not urgent, i can wait a month or two for prices to settle down a bit, but i would like to know which device to aim for
i would user this mobile for whatsapp/telegram/viber, for internet sailing, for emails, pdf viewing etc etc etc and maybe some gaiming


----------



## cokiere (Aug 12, 2016)

*Need advice for these devices?*

Hello
I'm not sure what phone choose.
 Uhans S1 4G
DOOGEE T6 Pro 4G Phablet
Can you give me some suggestions?
Thank you


----------



## vl1969 (Aug 12, 2016)

Planterz said:


> What's your price limits?

Click to collapse




Well the smaller phone should be somewhere within 200$

Big one I can go up to 500$ if I must. 

Sent from my phone


----------



## eNVy (Aug 13, 2016)

*[India]Need help in buying my next mobile phone ?*

Hi everyone,
I need help to buy a mobile phone for my sister. She was using a Yu Yureka which I was using before I bought a Nexus 5X. She broke the screen and now wants a new phone. She liked the size of the phone and wants a similar one. Can you suggest a phone available in the Indian Market with can satisfy most these requirements.

Requirements :
Price < INR. 20k
Screen Size = 5.5 (not more or less)
USB Type C charger
Fingerprint Scanner
Official Support(or maintainer available) from CyanogenMod(not Cyanogen)


----------



## Planterz (Aug 13, 2016)

vl1969 said:


> Well the smaller phone should be somewhere within 200$
> 
> Big one I can go up to 500$ if I must.
> 
> Sent from my phone

Click to collapse



For the smaller phone, you're not going to find much worth owning smaller than 5". A used Samsung Galaxy S5 would fit the waterproof and battery preferences, but screen size might be pushing your limit. Perhaps a used Sony Z3 (or Z1) Compact? If you want to go cheaper, a used S4 would work fine (not waterproof, but significantly smaller than the S5 despite only .1" smaller screen).

For the larger phone, you're not going to find anything waterproof outside of Sony. Motorolas are "splash" resistant however (hydrophobic nano-coating), and a Nexus 6 or Moto X Pure would be a good choice. Batteries aren't hot-swappable, but aren't impossible to take apart and do yourself in a couple years. Note 4 is powerful, has a big, great screen, removable battery, and a fantastic camera. The LG V10 has one of the best cameras available, and is built like a tank, but if you're interested in the V10, wait a month or so for the V20 to be released (first phone with 7.0 too!).


----------



## vl1969 (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks planterz, that was kind of what I came up with as well.

My problem with smaller phone is that it is for my wife,  and she is a bit difficult on compromise.  She wants what she wants, and she does  not want anything too big. I am hoping that I can push it up to 5in screen but I might have to bite the bullet and find anything wiht 4.5in even if it is not waterproof. 
I would love to find both phones with wireless charging but so far I have not seen much of that around.   

Sent from my phone


----------



## Planterz (Aug 13, 2016)

vl1969 said:


> Thanks planterz, that was kind of what I came up with as well.
> 
> My problem with smaller phone is that it is for my wife,  and she is a bit difficult on compromise.  She wants what she wants, and she does  not want anything too big. I am hoping that I can push it up to 5in screen but I might have to bite the bullet and find anything wiht 4.5in even if it is not waterproof.
> I would love to find both phones with wireless charging but so far I have not seen much of that around.

Click to collapse



The Z3 Compact is probably the perfect phone for your wife, even if it does cost a bit more than you're hoping to spend.

The sub-5" phones currently offered by T-Mobile are all crap. I'd actually recommend the Galaxy Avant over the Core Prime, despite the older processor and being stuck on 4.4KK. The Avant was everything the Galaxy Light _should_ have been. Double the storage, better processor, and that extra .5gb RAM makes a huge difference with TouchWiz.

A phone that might not be on your radar is the Galaxy Amp 2. Because it's actually a Cricket phone. Specs are kinda crummy - worse than the Avant in fact, but it comes with 6.0MM and actually has band 12 for T-Mobile (go figure). You'd have to find one 2nd hand though and make sure it's unlocked, since you can't buy from Cricket without having an account.

Another phone that might not be on your radar is the S4 Mini from AT&T. I've got one, and am using it on T-Mobile. It's thin, very light, and disappears in the pocket. Stuck on 4.4.2KK, and bootloader is locked (no custom ROMs), but it's rootable and with Xposed and some tweaks here and there it's a very usable device. No issues with mine. Apps load quickly, and Samsungs camera software is excellent, so even though it's only an 8mp camera it still takes good pics. You'll need to spend about half an hour disabling all the frigging bloatware though.

There's also the S5 Mini. Again, from AT&T. I have no idea if it's rootable, but it is updated to 5.1. Waterproof, removable battery. 4.5" 720p AMOLED screen. Disable all the useless AT&T crap and redundant Samsung garbage, and you might have a winner with this one. I don't know why I didn't think of this one earlier.

A 2013 Moto X might work too. 5.1LP from Motorola, and MM ROMs if you go the custom route. The specs aren't awe-inspiring, but it'll do anything you (or rather, your wife) would want a phone to do. It's very compact for its screen size, and is possibly the most comfortable phone ever made, both to hold and to keep in the pocket. Just get one with 32gb (or 64, if you happen to find one), and maybe a new battery (go to ifixit.com for a replacement tutorial). The Verizon Developer Edition works just fine on T-Mobile (and is rather sexy, IMO). Yeah, it's a bit old, but its specs are still better than "budget" phones that are newer. The S4 Pro/Adreno 320 combined with Motorola's X8 hoopla will far outperform any Snapdragon 400/410 with Adreno 305/306.

Finally, take a gander at the Alcatel Onetouch Idol 3 4.7". The hardware specs aren't terribly impressive, but are adequate, especially considering it runs nearly stock Android. Dual front-facing stereo speakers are always appreciated. Being a fairly new phone, one might expect a higher likelihood of updates, but I honestly have no idea how Alcatel is in this regard.


----------



## vl1969 (Aug 13, 2016)

Thank you very much,  I will look into the phones you suggested asap. Let you know 

Sent from my phone


----------



## Jwnw217 (Aug 13, 2016)

https://tapatalk.com/shareLink?url=...share_tid=3438083&share_fid=3793&share_type=t

Phones

Sent from my GT-I9295 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## vl1969 (Aug 14, 2016)

Well went with the wife to tmo. Store today. 
Got her the galaxy on5.
Quad core cpu, 1.5ram ram 8gb rom. Android Marshmallow 
$140. Looks good.

Sent from my phone


----------



## Epistemic (Aug 14, 2016)

l3golas83 said:


> Hi everybody,
> I'm planning to buy a new phone and I would like it to have the following features:
> 
> Dual Sim
> ...

Click to collapse



Huawei P9Lite 3GB RAM Variant. I've had mine a couple of days and it's brilliant for the price (I personally would say it's the best budget phone on the market. Don't confuse budget with low tier phone, it's unbelievably good). VERY snappy, good multitasking, great display 1080p, good speakers, nice design.

Its benchmark is better that P8 im sure. Also it will more than likely receive Android N EMUI 5







Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## breedalot2 (Aug 14, 2016)

*lumia switch*

I am switching from windows phone as i have had enough of not being able to do my banking or get the latest apps.  

I have a lumia 830 and I like the hardware, especially wireless charging, so a want something with a good/reasonable camera 5-5.8 screen at least 720p and needs 4g band 20, my budget is £150 - £200.  

Thanks


----------



## l3golas83 (Aug 14, 2016)

Epistemic said:


> Huawei P9Lite 3GB RAM Variant. I've had mine a couple of days and it's brilliant for the price (I personally would say it's the best budget phone on the market. Don't confuse budget with low tier phone, it's unbelievably good). VERY snappy, good multitasking, great display 1080p, good speakers, nice design.
> 
> Its benchmark is better that P8 im sure. Also it will more than likely receive Android N EMUI 5

Click to collapse



Thank you very much for your answer. Actually I'm considering Huawei P9 Lite, my unique concern is the fact the internal storage is "just" 16 GB and the external microSD uses SIM2 slot: I want to be sure to have enough storage and also 2 SIMS.


----------



## Epistemic (Aug 14, 2016)

l3golas83 said:


> Thank you very much for your answer. Actually I'm considering Huawei P9 Lite, my unique concern is the fact the internal storage is "just" 16 GB and the external microSD uses SIM2 slot: I want to be sure to have enough storage and also 2 SIMS.

Click to collapse



If there's a single SDCard what has the capacity to suffice I would really recommend the P9 lite, if not then it will probably have to be another phone. But again, the 3gbram variant is unbelievably good. Also check out the beta version for p9. I'll try to give you a link shortly to a video what shows changes. The video even shows how huawei are giving two launchers if EMUI is an issue.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trunksleo (Aug 16, 2016)

Which smarthphone recommend under 5"?? with a very good camera, dont care about $$$ and if its a old model.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## thirdlobe (Aug 16, 2016)

Trunksleo said:


> Which smarthphone recommend under 5"?? with a very good camera, dont care about $$$ and if its a old model.

Click to collapse





vl1969 said:


> Thank you very much,  I will look into the phones you suggested asap. Let you know

Click to collapse



Can it be 5 inch? If so maybe the HTC10


----------



## pinche (Aug 16, 2016)

Trunksleo said:


> Which smarthphone recommend under 5"?? with a very good camera, dont care about $$$ and if its a old model.

Click to collapse



Don't forget the iPhone SE. 

Good camera, 6s hardware in a 4' screen body. Same camera of iPhone 6s.


----------



## Trunksleo (Aug 16, 2016)

pinche said:


> Don't forget the iPhone SE.
> 
> Good camera, 6s hardware in a 4' screen body. Same camera of iPhone 6s.

Click to collapse



Its too small. What about with samsung active?? 6 or 7 there are any difference with the normal version of both?


----------



## pinche (Aug 16, 2016)

Trunksleo said:


> Its too small. What about with samsung active?? 6 or 7 there are any difference with the normal version of both?

Click to collapse



S6 and s7  (5.15 screen). 

Active is just a strong version of the same phones. Like a s6 with a build in otherbox case. 

Both are great smartphones. The s7 uses snapdragon 820 (developer friendly). S6 is exynos(but with good Roms now). 

If you aren't a heavy user s6 has better hardware for the price now. 

HTC one m9
Xiaomi mi5


If you don't like Chinese phones, than s6.

If money is not a problem, s7 (I don't like edge version. For me is waste of money for a more fragile phone and dumb functions that a custom ROM can add to any flat version of s6 and s7)

Enviado de meu C6943 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Trunksleo (Aug 16, 2016)

pinche said:


> S6 and s7  (5.15 screen).
> 
> Active is just a strong version of the same phones. Like a s6 with a build in otherbox case.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My 950 fell down and crack the screen, i love 950 camera but always feels a little big and fragile. Now i looking one a little small but the same excellent camera. And the s7 i feel to fragile (back) but i thought that the active version would be a better solution for what i looking for. A stong one because i have small hands.


----------



## pinche (Aug 16, 2016)

Trunksleo said:


> My 950 fell down and crack the screen, i love 950 camera but always feels a little big and fragile. Now i looking one a little small but the same excellent camera. And the s7 i feel to fragile (back) but i thought that the active version would be a better solution for what i looking for. A stong one because i have small hands.

Click to collapse



Just use UAG genuine case or Spigen though armor. Also Spigen defender series. 

Same protection for less money. 

Enviado de meu C6943 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Trunksleo (Aug 16, 2016)

pinche said:


> Just use UAG genuine case or Spigen though armor. Also Spigen defender series.
> 
> Same protection for less money.
> 
> Enviado de meu C6943 usando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for the info.  s6 active is selling 339$ unlocked on ebay and the s7 575$ on amazon.


----------



## Zacharee1 (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm on Verizon right now, using a Note 4, but I'm switching to T-Mobile. Since T-Mobile got rid of its 3G network, 2G is much too slow, and there is only the XLTE band on both carriers, using the Verizon phone won't work when I switch. Since my scheduled upgrade time on Verizon is in November (planning to stick roughly to it), it's going to be cheaper in the long run to just get a brand new phone now, instead of buying a Note 4 and then upgrading. I was thinking about buying the S7, but if it's locked down, even on T-Mobile, I don't want to get it and go through the same waiting process as with my Verizon Note 4.

Are there any good, high-spec (flagship) Androids out there that would be good? Preferably (it's a lot), it would have a good camera, QHD OLED screen, removable battery, SD slot, unlock[ed]/[able] bootloader and good processor. 

I was thinking about the LG G5, but it has an IPS screen. Two of my family members also have it, and it looks like it's not the phone for me, though it is nice.

The Note 7 looks to be a great phone, but it's $850, has no removable battery and may be locked down, just like the S7. The water resistance is a plus though, and I do like my S-Pen.

Right now, I'm thinking the Axon 7 is the way to go. It has a QHD AMOLED screen, SD slot, great speakers, a good camera (that may need improvement on the software side from what I've heard), and an unlockable bootloader in the US, meaning I can put CM on it as soon as that's developed. It just doesn't have a removable battery or S-Pen (which I can live without).

I took a look at the LG V10, but it's not really what I was looking for. IPS plus Snapdragon 808 goes against two of my criteria, so I don't really want to get it if I don't have to (weird statement).

If there's a phone that meets all of what I'm hoping for, which I've somehow missed, it'd be amazing if someone could point me to it. Otherwise, should I wait and hope the Note 7 is unlockable on T-Mobile and try to justify the price? Should I get an Axon 7 and deal with the somewhat strange capacitive key layout? What should I do/get?


----------



## crashmacci (Aug 17, 2016)

Hey i want to buy a device under 250$. Which have maximum custom roms ,etc. Which will be the best one ???


----------



## eranyanay (Aug 17, 2016)

Today Im using a Z3 compact, mostly because Im a fanatic for normal device size and good battery life.
With the Z3C I get 1 day easily, or full 1 day with exessive usage, and I expect that to be the same with every new phone I get
Im travelling to the US next week and although I get along with my device, I cant help the thought of getting a new upgrade for much cheaper price than in my home town.
My top priority for a new device is, as I said, good battery life, max 5.2 screen size (or less, I like compact size like my Z3c), 4GB ram and SD card
What options do I have?

S7 edge is a great pick since its enhanced battery life, but I dont like the edge screen with its reflections.
I wish the Active to be sold unlocked, but its not unfortunetaley.
LG V20 looks interesting, but I dont know about its locked bootloader/custom rom capabilities.
Im actually in SF during the launch, but I leave USA by the 10th of September, and I guess it wont be selling there so fast.
Also, Id like to discuss about purchasing options.
Ill be travelling LA,Vegas,S.Fransisco mostly (these are the big cities), Where would you recommend buying a phone?


----------



## Trunksleo (Aug 17, 2016)

So somebody have references about the s6 active??? I ll buying at ebay for 350$ dollars, aprox.


----------



## prichm1992 (Aug 18, 2016)

Trunksleo said:


> So somebody have references about the s6 active??? I ll buying at ebay for 350$ dollars, aprox.

Click to collapse



Buy from Swappa instead for $100 less

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:20 PM ----------

I didn't think I'd need to post in this thread for a long time, as my nexus 6 was a wonderful device that was to last me until the end of next year. That nexus 6 is broken now. I used it to play my PC games in VR, emulate, satisfy the custom ROM itch and so much more.

So with a heavy heart, I need a new phone. I'll probably save till a little under $300, but buy closer to $200 and get an accessory for a new device. There's always the n6 again, but I'd like to get something with a better camera this time around. At least 5.5 inch screen, without a history of horrible issues like the g4. 2k is a must for VR (can't do 1050x800 per eye on a 1080p screen) and speed should be comparable. Being rootable goes without saying.

Thanks for your time everyone!

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Aug 18, 2016)

eranyanay said:


> Today Im using a Z3 compact, mostly because Im a fanatic for normal device size and good battery life.
> With the Z3C I get 1 day easily, or full 1 day with exessive usage, and I expect that to be the same with every new phone I get
> Im travelling to the US next week and although I get along with my device, I cant help the thought of getting a new upgrade for much cheaper price than in my home town.
> My top priority for a new device is, as I said, good battery life, max 5.2 screen size (or less, I like compact size like my Z3c), 4GB ram and SD card
> ...

Click to collapse



The problem with buying a phone in the US is that the vast, vast majority of those you'd find in an actual store will be through a carrier, meaning you'd have to have an account/subscription with one of those carriers and the phone would also be locked to their network. You could always get someone with an account to buy the phone for you, but there'll still be the potential issue of carrier lock (depends on the carrier and the phone). Unlocked phones are of course available in the US, but it's unlikely you'll actually see many (if any) inside an actual store - mostly they're available through online retailers. For example, Best Buy, one of the largest electronics retailers in the USA, only has a handful of low-end unlocked phones they keep in their stores (Moto G, BLU, etc). However, you can order a phone through their website and have it available for pick-up at one of their stores, but they say it'll take 3-5 days. That might work for you if you'll be in the States long enough. Or you could order something through Amazon, just as long as you can get it delivered to an address you'll be able to receive it.

Regarding the Samsungs, the American versions have the Snapdragon 820, and all have locked bootloaders (no root, no custom ROMs). The international ones with the Exynos processor have unlocked bootloaders, and TWRP and root are available. You can get the international ones through Amazon, assuming, as I said, you can be where they can mail it.

The LG V20 sounds like it'll be a great device, but it has a 5.5" screen - hardly compact.



prichm1992 said:


> I didn't think I'd need to post in this thread for a long time, as my nexus 6 was a wonderful device that was to last me until the end of next year. That nexus 6 is broken now. I used it to play my PC games in VR, emulate, satisfy the custom ROM itch and so much more.
> 
> So with a heavy heart, I need a new phone. I'll probably save till a little under $300, but buy closer to $200 and get an accessory for a new device. There's always the n6 again, but I'd like to get something with a better camera this time around. At least 5.5 inch screen, without a history of horrible issues like the g4. 2k is a must for VR (can't do 1050x800 per eye on a 1080p screen) and speed should be comparable. Being rootable goes without saying.
> 
> Thanks for your time everyone!

Click to collapse



Note 4 and Nexus 6P spring immediately to mind (used, or course). While you're saving the Note 7 and (if you wait/save long enough) Sailfish Nexus will be available, and should drive Note 4 and 6P prices down even further. The 6P's obviously the higher performance device (plus the front-facing stereo speakers you've come to love), but the Note 4 has the advantages of a swappable battery and better camera.


----------



## prichm1992 (Aug 19, 2016)

Planterz said:


> . Note 4 and Nexus 6P spring immediately to mind (used, or course). While you're saving the Note 7 and (if you wait/save long enough) Sailfish Nexus will be available, and should drive Note 4 and 6P prices down even further. The 6P's obviously the higher performance device (plus the front-facing stereo speakers you've come to love), but the Note 4 has the advantages of a swappable battery and better camera.

Click to collapse



6p seems a little high at ~$290. But the note 4 is intriguing. I see that it has the same 805 chip the nexus had, so performance will be fine. Would you happen to know if it would get as hot? I can look on YouTube etc for camera comparisons and battery life, but I'm not seeing anything about heat. All I have to compare to is my wife's old g flex and my old note 3; they were cooler than the n6 under light and medium loads, but....let's say "savagely" hotter under extreme loads. 

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Aug 19, 2016)

prichm1992 said:


> 6p seems a little high at ~$290. But the note 4 is intriguing. I see that it has the same 805 chip the nexus had, so performance will be fine. Would you happen to know if it would get as hot? I can look on YouTube etc for camera comparisons and battery life, but I'm not seeing anything about heat. All I have to compare to is my wife's old g flex and my old note 3; they were cooler than the n6 under light and medium loads, but....let's say "savagely" hotter under extreme loads.

Click to collapse



All I can say is that I've never heard or read anything about the Note 4 having heat issues.


----------



## Zacharee1 (Aug 19, 2016)

Planterz said:


> All I can say is that I've never heard or read anything about the Note 4 having heat issues.

Click to collapse



I have a Note 4. It does get hot a lot: games, videos, GPS, intense web stuff, etc.

Still a great phone though.


----------



## Nitro1max1 (Aug 19, 2016)

Alright guys, I need some help. I broke my Nexus 6 and need a used phone. Need 5.2 inch+ display and really good cameras. I'm looking at the G4 but heard there's some overheating issues? Is this a big problem? And I'm open to any suggestions for other phones. Need to stay below $200 so any help would be appreciated 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## blitzkrieg19 (Aug 20, 2016)

Nitro1max1 said:


> Alright guys, I need some help. I broke my Nexus 6 and need a used phone. Need 5.2 inch+ display and really good cameras. I'm looking at the G4 but heard there's some overheating issues? Is this a big problem? And I'm open to any suggestions for other phones. Need to stay below $200 so any help would be appreciated
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Why dont you look in the post-flagship category like the Note 3, LG G3 etc. They are a bargain to buy as new, and they run as fast as the new kids on the block! The LG G4 is a very good overall phone. I ve heard complaints about the battery.
Check also here for the best value for money smartphones under 200$ 

https://android-repo.com/2016/08/20/best-budget-android-smartphones-under-200/

I'd pick the MotoG 4th gen hands down if i were you and on  tight budget


----------



## Nitro1max1 (Aug 20, 2016)

blitzkrieg19 said:


> Why dont you look in the post-flagship category like the Note 3, LG G3 etc. They are a bargain to buy as new, and they run as fast as the new kids on the block! The LG G4 is a very good overall phone. I ve heard complaints about the battery.
> Check also here for the best value for money smartphones under 200$
> 
> https://android-repo.com/2016/08/20/best-budget-android-smartphones-under-200/
> ...

Click to collapse



I think I'd rather buy used and get a little newer phone with slightly better specs. I decided to go with the Lg g4 particularly because of the screen and cameras. Its a removable battery so if its that bad I'll just buy a bigger battery. I miss that 6 inch display my nexus had. But that moto g has some decent specs for the price. I always saw the moto g as a low budget phone but they upped it quite a bit. I love stock android, so hopefully lg's software is satisfying.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## micbanand (Aug 20, 2016)

My dauther smashed the screen on beloved Xiaomi Redmi 2. 
Loved because of the fantastisk work on software from dedicated people here on XDA
Thanks!!!
My question is now what. should a buy? 
a new redmi 2 
or
what is there of newer phones. in the same size 4.7-5inch

price very max 200$ from a EU shop.
I live in Denmark
4G: 800, 1800 og 2600 MHz
3G: 900 og 2100 MHz
2G: 900 og 1800 MHz

Must have forgotten something. but please ask and I will gladly reply
Thanks


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## blitzkrieg19 (Aug 21, 2016)

micbanand said:


> My dauther smashed the screen on beloved Xiaomi Redmi 2.
> Loved because of the fantastisk work on software from dedicated people here on XDA
> Thanks!!!
> My question is now what. should a buy?
> ...

Click to collapse



Moto G 4th gen imo, is the best new bang for the buck if you dont mind going for a 5.5 inches phone.
Other great ~5 inches phones, Honor 5X and  Sammy's J5
Check also here


----------



## TheMaster666 (Aug 22, 2016)

Need a little swaying.
Looking at the OnePlus 3, ZTE Axon 7 or maybe the Huawei Honor 8
Got any reason to go with one over the other?  Or one reason to stay away from one?
Read a ton of posts and reviews but still going back and forth.

Mostly going to use this on ATT.  (I do travel in Europe occasionally.)
Probably leave it stock or flash it once or twice but really want to keep it reliable.
Moderate gaming, Probably use the camera a bunch. Sync with multiple Exchange Servers.
And a ton of GPS /Maps etc

Or lastly, for the price should I just get a couple nice used S6 Actives off ebay.  (Or something similar.)
And just not worry about it.  I like I said these phones are are for using daily not testing.  
I don't feel like paying 600-700 or more a phone. 300, even 400 if it was newer I can swing.


----------



## blitzkrieg19 (Aug 22, 2016)

TheMaster666 said:


> Need a little swaying.
> Looking at the OnePlus 3, ZTE Axon 7 or maybe the Huawei Honor 8
> Got any reason to go with one over the other?  Or one reason to stay away from one?
> Read a ton of posts and reviews but still going back and forth.
> ...

Click to collapse



OnePlus3 - the community here will support it for many many years  
And ZTE and Honor are notorious for not providing software upgrades-support on their product line. OnePlus will get all the Nugat love and so on.
I will not talk on how easier you can sell the OnePlus vs the others, when you will want to swap/sell etc. for smt newer


----------



## samaliset (Aug 22, 2016)

Hello all,
I already posted this some where else so sorry.
I have a Samsung gear s2 and just sold my Note 3.
I want a new phone compatible with my gear having at least 5.7 screen or 6. I read some where that all androids phone over 4.4 would be compatible. i couldn't check that. On Samsung page there is a list also with compatible phones but really not updated. For example the Wiko Fever is not on the list but my friend's one was found to be compatible.
I am tempted by the Leagoo Shark 1 but I don't know if it si compatible with the gear and I am not sure if Amazon would accept free cashback.
Any help with thanks


----------



## daEXk (Aug 23, 2016)

*my mom needs new phone*

I've been searching for a new phone for my mom without any luck. She's currently using iPhone 4S, which is barely working.  
Her requirements are:

max 250€
for at least 4 years
one day of battery (no facebook)
working games (cut the rope, 94%, etc.)

I generally don't believe there is a phone that fits all of her requirements. Is 2GB of RAM enough? What about 16GB of internal storage, no SD possible.

Thank you for all your help.


----------



## sportzforlife39 (Aug 23, 2016)

*Which of these Devices are better for Gaming? (Plz PM me the results)*

Hello, since my old tablet broke, ive been looking into getting a new one, so i was wondering, which one is the best at running semi-graphic to semi-heavy games (i.e Madden Mobile, Nba live Mobile, and Hitman: Sniper) These are the two devices (BTW tell me if there is a drastic difference or not please, Thanks

Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 7" 8GB 
(Specs) www(Dot)gsmarena(Dot)com/samsung_galaxy_tab_4_7_0-6251.php

Samsung Galaxy Tab A 9.7"
(Specs) www(Dot)phonearena(Dot)com/phones/Samsung-Galaxy-Tab-A-9.7_id9365


----------



## blitzkrieg19 (Aug 24, 2016)

daEXk said:


> I've been searching for a new phone for my mom without any luck. She's currently using iPhone 4S, which is barely working.
> Her requirements are:
> 
> max 250€
> ...

Click to collapse



Moto G 4th Gen if she can handle big phones! If not since coming across decent phones with smaller screens is difficult nowadays I would go on the past flagship phones like an HTC M8!
Better in every department than every mid range phone out there and excellent build quality!
Check also here for a rundown on budget Android phones currently in the market 

https://android-repo.com/2016/08/20/best-budget-android-smartphones-under-200/


----------



## P.Kosunen (Aug 24, 2016)

Is there any tablets with these requirements?

Qi wireless charging
About 8"
FullHD or better
Decent custom ROM support (at least CyanogenMod)
good bluetooth
Or do i have to get my Nexus 7 2013 fixed (battery+USB port)?


----------



## silv3rfox (Aug 25, 2016)

daEXk said:


> I've been searching for a new phone for my mom without any luck. She's currently using iPhone 4S, which is barely working.
> Her requirements are:
> 
> max 250€
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been using Xiaomi Mi4 for more than 4 months with CM13. Great battery and performance at an unbeatable price. Currently, the 64GB version with 3GB of RAM (only 3G though) for 150$ on the Xiaomi store on the Gearbest website. It's a crazy price, I wouldn't hesitate a sec. It has good support on xda.
(PS: *Do NOT buy* the LTE version if you plan to install CM13 which is a far superior alternative to MIUI imo).



P.Kosunen said:


> Is there any tablets with these requirements?
> 
> Qi wireless charging
> About 8"
> ...

Click to collapse



Depends on your budget. It's hard to find any competitors for the Nexus 7 really. My advice is either to invest in an Xperia Z3 Tablet Compact, it has great specs, Paranoid Android support, and will get updated to Android Nougat. 

Second option would be, sticking to Nexus 7.  I've had the tablet for 3 years and it's the oldest mobile gadget I have ever owned. Great performance for daily usage (even compared to today standards), not bad camera (I don't really care much, it's good for skyping), tons of ROMs and guaranteed undying support from xda. Nothing really sets apart the current generation of tablets from the Nexus 7. Until modular devices gain momentum, I'm sticking to my Nexus 7.


----------



## P.Kosunen (Aug 25, 2016)

silv3rfox said:


> Second option would be, sticking to Nexus 7.  I've had the tablet for 3 years and it's the oldest mobile gadget I have ever owned. Great performance for daily usage (even compared to today standards), not bad camera (I don't really care much, it's good for skyping), tons of ROMs and guaranteed undying support from xda. Nothing really sets apart the current generation of tablets from the Nexus 7. Until modular devices gain momentum, I'm sticking to my Nexus 7.

Click to collapse



This might be the best option, i doubt there is anything coming with better Qualcomm chip in near future. Have to hunt good battery for it.


----------



## swissgod (Aug 25, 2016)

*I need a new smartphone*

Hi guys, 
I need to buy a new phone, but am unsure what to buy. A friend who works in tech suggested the elephone P9000 but I have never before heard of this company. My question is, does anyone here own a P9000 or another phone from elephone? Are they any good? The tech sites all give the P9000 fairly good reviews, but some users seem to have issues such as, no real warrenty, faulty sim card tray, etc.? If it is no good, any ideas what else I should buy? Please keep in mind that my budget is 200-250 euro, though I could go up to 300. Thanks in advance!!:fingers-crossed:


----------



## blitzkrieg19 (Aug 25, 2016)

swissgod said:


> Hi guys,
> I need to buy a new phone, but am unsure what to buy. A friend who works in tech suggested the elephone P9000 but I have never before heard of this company. My question is, does anyone here own a P9000 or another phone from elephone? Are they any good? The tech sites all give the P9000 fairly good reviews, but some users seem to have issues such as, no real warrenty, faulty sim card tray, etc.? If it is no good, any ideas what else I should buy? Please keep in mind that my budget is 200-250 euro, though I could go up to 300. Thanks in advance!!:fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Take a look Here for a rundown on the best budget Android Phones
I would avoid the Chinese brands especially when you gonna pay 200-300 euros!
Check the Moto G 4th Gen in my opinion


----------



## bvdxr (Aug 25, 2016)

*My opinion*

I think the S7 Edge has many capabilities and will definitely age well. 

I say S7 edge because of it's 3600 mAh battery and the perfect screen size. The note 7 is a disappointment because of its gorilla glass 5 which has a hardness of 3 compared to the hardness of 6 which the S7/S7 Edge has.


----------



## Planterz (Aug 25, 2016)

bvdxr said:


> The note 7 is a disappointment because of its gorilla glass 5 which has a hardness of 3 compared to the hardness of 6 which the S7/S7 Edge has.

Click to collapse



You're basing this off of a single youtuber's review. Which may or may not be wrong, but a sample size of one means very little. I happen to think that the glass is in fact as soft as that video shows, sacrificing scratch resistance for shatter resistance. But that begs the question...

Have you never heard of screen protectors? A plastic film screen protector costs very little. They suck and don't last long, but they're cheap. A tempered glass screen protector costs more, but what does a replacement screen assembly for a Note 7 cost? Have you heard the proverb of an ounce of prevention being worth a pound of cure? Or the ancient proverb, which I'm making up while I'm typing it, that only a blithering idiot would buy a $900 phone and not keep it in a case and put a tempered glass screen protector on it?


----------



## bvdxr (Aug 25, 2016)

Planterz said:


> You're basing this off of a single youtuber's review. Which may or may not be wrong, but a sample size of one means very little. I happen to think that the glass is in fact as soft as that video shows, sacrificing scratch resistance for shatter resistance....

Click to collapse



I agree with you about screen protectors and cases but in general it's a satisfying feeling just to know that your screen is scratch resistant. At the end it's preference, scratch resistant vs. Shatter resistant. Just my 2 cents :good:


----------



## Cesarisg (Aug 26, 2016)

¿Which are the best phone I can but with 300 to 200 us dollars as of today?, I've seen Moto G4(Don't care about the fingerprint of the G4 Plus), Honor 5x, Nexus 5x, Moto X Pure, ¿Which one is the best performer per dollar and best quality(just best all-around)? or ¿Any suggestions?


----------



## __Miguel_ (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi, there. I was hoping to find a bit of help choosing my next phone, since my S4 (I9505) is getting a bit long in the tooth and I'm having a bit of trouble finding a replacement.

So, first of all, thank you everyone that takes their time to read my post, and reply to me.

Next, I should point out that I'm in Europe (Portugal, to be more precise), so our prices are jacked up when compared to the US. As of my writing, the 5X starts at €429, and the 6P starts at €649, so please keep that in mind. I should also point out that I Samsung is a no-go for phones. I'm done with Samsung and their overpriced, dev-unfriendly, stuff. Same for anything with a Mediatek SoC, I know those come with a colossal pain in terms of upgradeability.

So, that being said, here is what I'm looking for:

- Faster CPU and GPU than the S4 (also 4G), preferably with lower power consumption;
- 3GB+ of RAM;
- Preferably 32GB+ of ROM (expandable via SDCard is a plus, though not a requirement, especially if it has 64GB of ROM);
- 1080p+ screen (I'm fine with the S4's size, and I can go larger, I'd just prefer not having to wear cargo pants to be able to put my phone in my pocket; AMOLED is a big plus, I love the deep darks);
- USB-C connection, with video out, so I can plug a USB-C hub and connect it to a monitor and a keyboard/mouse (that has been the Aquiles heel of most of the phones I've seen so far...);
- NFC, for (when/if Google Play gets here);
- Wireless charging is a plus, but not a requirement (I already have the charger);
- Preferably something I can root easily, and that has at least some dev support (official CM ports are a HUGE plus, obviously).

I've been in and out of love with the ZF2, but that seems like a dead-end, since Intel has basically said "f- it" to mobile SoCs, and I've also checked out the BQ Aquaris X5 Plus, though I have no idea if it has video out (or dev support). The Alcatel Idol 4S also seemed like a good option for a while, but it's kind of expensive (€400+ unlocked, which I'd prefer to avoid), and I believe it lacks video out.

I am, of course, waiting for what Google comes out with this year for the new Nexus phones, but I'd like to have your input, maybe there's something really good I'm missing.

Thanks again in advance.


----------



## krby0 (Aug 26, 2016)

*need new phone*

so my phone is crapping out on me and i just needed some suggestions. im not very picky but what i do want in a phone is...

*BATTERY LIFE*
id also like the possibility of installing aftermarket bulky batteries if needed

*STABILITY*
a phone that wont clash too much with the big roms out there.

*SENSIBLE PROCESSING POWER*
i dont need 16 gigs of ram or 8 cores on my CPU. I only use my phone for some light internet surfing, GPS navigation, and writing emails/notes. oh and talk and texting i guess...

i dont believe that much to ask for, appearances dont matter much either, it could be a brick for all i care.


----------



## Planterz (Aug 27, 2016)

krby0 said:


> so my phone is crapping out on me and i just needed some suggestions. im not very picky but what i do want in a phone is...
> 
> *BATTERY LIFE*
> id also like the possibility of installing aftermarket bulky batteries if needed
> ...

Click to collapse



How much / how new?


----------



## krby0 (Aug 27, 2016)

Planterz said:


> How much / how new?

Click to collapse



It doesn't have to be new at all. But I do prefer a smartphone. So those archaic flip phones are out.

And budget wise I'd like to stay under or around $250 or cheaper. Ideally I'd like one around $100 as I am a cheap bastard.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## silv3rfox (Aug 27, 2016)

__Miguel_ said:


> Hi, there. I was hoping to find a bit of help choosing my next phone, since my S4 (I9505) is getting a bit long in the tooth and I'm having a bit of trouble finding a replacement.
> 
> So, first of all, thank you everyone that takes their time to read my post, and reply to me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How about this. Xiaomi phones are wildly supported the xda community, and easily rootable/flashable. The device performance is as good as the latest flagship devices, packing SD 820. And it fits most of your requirements. You can ship it to Portugal, just as an advice don't use Expedited Shipping, because you'll end up paying taxes.


----------



## __Miguel_ (Aug 27, 2016)

silv3rfox said:


> How about this. Xiaomi phones are wildly supported the xda community, and easily rootable/flashable. The device performance is as good as the latest flagship devices, packing SD 820. And it fits most of your requirements. You can ship it to Portugal, just as an advice don't use Expedited Shipping, because you'll end up paying taxes.

Click to collapse



Hmm... Curious... Can't say I'm much of a fan of MIUI, but it might be a good option. Thanks for the input!

Can't find anything on video out, though. Did you come across something on that, perchance?


----------



## silv3rfox (Aug 28, 2016)

__Miguel_ said:


> Hmm... Curious... Can't say I'm much of a fan of MIUI, but it might be a good option. Thanks for the input!
> 
> Can't find anything on video out, though. Did you come across something on that, perchance?

Click to collapse



You mean something like this? You can check more in details this post to see which version fits you better (there are 3 variants of Mi5).

Regarding the Xiaomi brand, so far in my personal experience, the Mi4 is really impressing. There is an official CM support, great hardware and great battery life, and I got it at a very cheap price 160$, given that its hardware is still solid. I ditched MIUI directly. It's very polished, but I prefer vanilla android. 
There is similar support for Mi5 (although no official CM yet, but I'm totally sure they'll hop on board, it's just SD820 is relatively new). Also it has top notch latest hardware. Plus it has its own ecosystem of gadgets that makes it a bit more authentic compared to other chinese brands. I would definitely recommend Xiaomi any day.


----------



## zelendel (Aug 28, 2016)

silv3rfox said:


> You mean something like this? You can check more in details this post to see which version fits you better (there are 3 variants of Mi5).
> 
> Regarding the Xiaomi brand, so far in my personal experience, the Mi4 is really impressing. There is an official CM support, great hardware and great battery life, and I got it at a very cheap price 160$, given that its hardware is still solid. I ditched MIUI directly. It's very polished, but I prefer vanilla android.
> There is similar support for Mi5 (although no official CM yet, but I'm totally sure they'll hop on board, it's just SD820 is relatively new). Also it has top notch latest hardware. Plus it has its own ecosystem of gadgets that makes it a bit more authentic compared to other chinese brands. I would definitely recommend Xiaomi any day.

Click to collapse



Just keep in mind depending on where you work that it might be on a banned list.  As well as might be some gps issues.  Not sure how it is in other countries but they have trouble connecting to US satellites and a few countries have them under investigation for security issues. 

Also keep in mind that most roms are ports and the kernel source is normally broken and incomplete so alot of the roms are hacks more then development. 

It is a great budget device if you are looking for something cheap.


----------



## __Miguel_ (Aug 28, 2016)

silv3rfox said:


> You mean something like this?

Click to collapse



Yes, it's something like that I'm looking to connect to the phone.



silv3rfox said:


> You can check more in details this post to see which version fits you better (there are 3 variants of Mi5).

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, that page tells me nothing about video out. I know using the adapter you linked to (or another one similar to it) would work as USB Host/OTG, but video out requires specific hardware support because it uses a completely different channel on the USB cable. THAT's my biggest issue right now when it comes to USB-C enabled smartphones: even the Nexus 5X/6P do not implement video over USB-C, and that sucks. I don't want to get a Lumia 950/950XL just to be able to have video out over USB-C... Mainly because they're expensive, but come on, W10M is not that great to begin with 



silv3rfox said:


> I ditched MIUI directly.

Click to collapse



That is probably what I'm going to do, too, if I go with Xiaomi. I don't like the feel of the OS, plain and simple. Might need to wait until CM gets available, assuming I can use the USB-C dock. Though the lack of Band 20 LTE might throw a rather large wrench in the wheel. It's one of the most common 4G bands in my country...

*Sigh* It's true when they say there is no perfect phone


----------



## eNVy (Aug 28, 2016)

*[India]Need help in buying my next mobile phone ?*

Hi everyone,
I need help to buy a mobile phone for my sister. She was using a Yu Yureka which I was using before I bought a Nexus 5X. She broke the screen and now wants a new phone. She liked the size of the phone and wants a similar one. Can you suggest a phone available in the Indian Market with can satisfy most these requirements.

Requirements :
Price < INR. 20k
Screen Size = 5.5 (not more or less)
USB Type C charger
Fingerprint Scanner
Official Support(or maintainer available) from CyanogenMod(not Cyanogen)


----------



## silv3rfox (Aug 28, 2016)

zelendel said:


> Just keep in mind depending on where you work that it might be on a banned list.  As well as might be some gps issues.  Not sure how it is in other countries but they have trouble connecting to US satellites and a few countries have them under investigation for security issues.
> 
> Also keep in mind that most roms are ports and the kernel source is normally broken and incomplete so alot of the roms are hacks more then development.
> 
> It is a great budget device if you are looking for something cheap.

Click to collapse



I did quite some research about Mi4 before getting the device, as there are lots of variants. And this is very important when it comes to open source, as the latter versions Mi4 LTE, Mi4i and Mi4c have very very scarce support and problems (mainly GPS and some have heating issues).
The interesting part is that Mi4 shares the same device name as Mi3, so the development branch so far is the same, and it's quite official. But thanks for the insight. It's hard to trust the Chinese really, especially when a spying scheme was discovered few years ago, but they are offering quite a bargain when it comes to hardware.


----------



## zelendel (Aug 28, 2016)

silv3rfox said:


> I did quite some research about Mi4 before getting the device, as there are lots of variants. And this is very important when it comes to open source, as the latter versions Mi4 LTE, Mi4i and Mi4c have very very scarce support and problems (mainly GPS and some have heating issues).
> The interesting part is that Mi4 shares the same device name as Mi3, so the development branch so far is the same, and it's quite official. But thanks for the insight. It's hard to trust the Chinese really, especially when a spying scheme was discovered few years ago, but they are offering quite a bargain when it comes to hardware.

Click to collapse



Yeah it is.  Like here they won't connect to gps at all.  

The development will always be a bit short as most developers won't touch their devices so if it gets support it is normally from someone that bought the device. 

It is a bargain indeed.  You get what you pay for.


----------



## dstarr3 (Aug 29, 2016)

Hey, everyone. My S4 is dying, so I need to replace it this week. Problem is, I'm on AT&T and root is a priority (TB and Xposed), and rootable phones seem harder and harder to come by lately. The S7 root looks like a minefield right now, but the Note7 root looks promising. Are there any other good rootable phones on AT&T at the moment? Thanks!


----------



## Iri_ramo (Aug 29, 2016)

*Hot infinx 3*

I have a galaxy core prime but its seems that sammy stoped the system update .cm roms for this device are not stable yet ..so i decided to buy " infinix hot 3" for 140 dollars i wanna know if there is any known issues with this phone 
Thanks


----------



## Apostate1 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi I'm trying to find a phone to suit me. 

170g + is just too heavy - feels like a brick in the trouser pocket.

Can anyone recommend a phone 140g or less? Or else is there a site where I can search for phones by weight and other specifications? 5 inch screen is ideal.

thanks


----------



## amarinello (Sep 1, 2016)

*new phone*

hi everyone im undecided of which phone to get........any suggestions??

thanks


----------



## Nihiliu (Sep 3, 2016)

*8 inch tablet for studing max 300$*

Hi, 
I am going to buy 8-9inch tablet. It's main purpose is viewing pdf/ internet and casual gaming. Long battery time is big advantage. As well as 3G/LTE. I though about Nvidia Shield K1, it's almost perfect but it lacks LTE modem. If you have better sugestions I would be more than glad to hear them


----------



## razor62 (Sep 3, 2016)

*Which phone to buy in india*

Rn3 or any other under 15k?


----------



## firokash95 (Sep 3, 2016)

*Looking for a new TMobile phone, USA*

Getting a new phone soon, what phone would be best option to give me the most freedom with rooting. I don't have much experience with rooting. I am working with a note edge (sm-n915t) at the moment but had a lot of trouble getting things like xposed. I'm looking for a non-Samsung tmoble phone that is easy to work with and is fairly new.


----------



## eNVy (Sep 4, 2016)

*[India]Need help in buying my next mobile phone ?*

Hi everyone,
I need help to buy a mobile phone for my sister. She was using a Yu Yureka which I was using before I bought a Nexus 5X. She broke the screen and now wants a new phone. She liked the size of the phone and wants a similar one. Can you suggest a phone available in the Indian Market with can satisfy most these requirements.

Requirements :
Price < INR. 20k
Screen Size = 5.5 (not more or less)
USB Type C charger
Fingerprint Scanner
Official Support(or maintainer available) from CyanogenMod(not Cyanogen)


----------



## EvilMegaDroid (Sep 4, 2016)

Im planing to buy a smartphone that has great xda support and alot of custom roms , and im thinking between this , nexus 5 - LG G2 or 3 , HTC M7 , Moto G 3gen or 4gen if its under 200$ . I want the phone to be under 200$ so if you guys can recommand something better its good too

Thanks


----------



## hideto000 (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi forum! I need to know if exist another android phone like one plus or iphone with the trigger button for " no disturb " 

I really like this feature and I want to change my One Plus X ( I dont want iphone or One plus 3 )


----------



## galaxys (Sep 6, 2016)

EvilMegaDroid said:


> Im planing to buy a smartphone that has great xda support and alot of custom roms , and im thinking between this , nexus 5 - LG G2 or 3 , HTC M7 , Moto G 3gen or 4gen if its under 200$ . I want the phone to be under 200$ so if you guys can recommand something better its good too
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



The Nexus5 has a lot of XDA support and is a proven device. Check out that forum section for more information....


----------



## 1point9turbo (Sep 7, 2016)

*Moving to Europe device help.*

Hello all. Long story real short:

-Military member, moving to England for a few years, need a new phone.
-Like to tinker. Have rooted/rom'ed/messed with phones in the past (moderate to advanced user)
-Needs to be GSM to work (Currently have AT&T). Would like to use it as I return to USA as well for vacation.
-Prefer unlocked/non-region locked as well as tinker friendly and durable. Id like the bootloader unlocked and read the U still has the locked bootloader.
-Not tied to any carrier... I will have to use the networks and sim cards in Europe.

Looked at (thus far):
Galaxy S7 930U. If I get the Euro version (930F), I am reading some stuff about having to use it for 5 minutes in its region before it unlocks. 
Nexus 6P looks interesting for faster software updates but the thing is freaking huge (based on what I like). I like one handed operation.

I usually Root mainly just to get full file explorer features and to get wifi-tethering for travel. Tethering is a MUST have for me. Looks like the S7 tethers out of the box for free? or am I wrong? Does the Nexus 6P do the same? I would imagine it is easier since its not tied to a carrier. 

I am losing interest in Rom'ing and looking for more stability and just the few features I need. Open to any suggestions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## superhappyfun (Sep 8, 2016)

My old Samsung 7 inch tablet broke so I'm looking for advice on a new tablet.  I was primarily using it for simple things like reading pdfs/epubs, web browsing, youtubing, etc. ...  nothing too CPU intensive.    My requirements are...

#1
I would like the tablet to be unlocked so I can install custom roms such as Cyanogenmod (with my old Samsung tablet I couldn't do this).

#2
I would also like to keep the size down around 8-9 inches,  I really don't like the larger tablets that much.

#3
Must have External microSD slot.


----------



## yas87 (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi All! I use this forum from long time and i had always chose my next phone by myself but this year i'm out of ideas... asking your opinion 
So i'm recently from a Xiaomi Redmi 3 that is a little laggy and anti-google-ecosystem but the 4100mAh battery is pure heaven, never more fear to exit home and get a dead phone, even if i use it 4-5 times a day for gps navigation.
But now i've switched to a Sony Z5 Compact that i keeped an eye on from it's relase day... i always seeked a phone under 5" that work as a high end device... but this isn't such great at the end... processor isn't much faster than the redmi 3 one... i don't look at specs is just my feel by using it. And the battery... 2700mAh feel like 2000, is nearly dead at 18 with a really light use. The dimension, constructive quality, functions, display, design are all awesome, but i could never though of a battery drain like this.
Currently i'm selling the Z5 Compact but don't know on what smartphone switch... usually i keep phone for 2 to 3 years and this year i already changed 3... i've to chose the right one.
In these days i'm seeking for a well supported phone, under 5" or little more but with edge display, nearly without bezels, if possible without chinese rom, but if is well supported i can change it anytime, at least 16GB of flash memory or twice if without microsd slot; and last but not least with a battery bigger than 3000mAh.
Exist a website that allow a search based on battery capacity? It will get the seek a lot more easy.
So... i'm in your hand, suggest me your ideas, budget isn't a problem, i often seek for used phones so they are cheap 
I apologize for my bad english. Thanks in advance to all that will reply my questions.


----------



## redhonker (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi,

I have had 2 tablets so far: Viewsonic gTablet and 9" Kindle Fire HD. Both had very strong development community. This allowed the device to have a lot of roms/tweaks and much longer life.

Now I think it's time to upgrade my 9" Kindle Fire HD. I am looking, again, for a device with a strong development community (Root, ROMS, tweaks, etc).

- 8 to 10 inches (I kind of don't like the weight comes with the 10")
- 1920x1080 (or better)
- expansion micro SD card slot

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## aitikin (Sep 8, 2016)

*New Phone with Removeable Battery*

Hey all!

Finally got to the point where my Droid Maxx is ready to bite the dust.  I can't make it through a standard work day without it on a charge at some point.  I'm looking into new phones and want one that has a user replaceable battery (I'd be able to suffice on my Droid for at least another year if its battery were replaced and I just don't have the skill or patience right now to crack it open, nor the desire to pay someone to do that).  I need it to be usable on Verizon (non-negotiable at this point) and would greatly prefer it to have a bootloader that can be unlocked (I'm fairly good at softhacks and have the patience for that, so if there's a known way, I have the will).  I've done some digging and everything I come across either isn't very Verizon friendly or isn't clear on that detail.  

I'm not afraid of spending a decent chunk as I plan on utilizing this phone for at least 2 years, probably closer to 4 as long as I can find batteries for it later in its life.  

tl;dr: looking for phone for Verizon with removable battery and the ability to unlock bootloader.  Premium quality and recently released preferred.

Thanks for any and all help!


----------



## rsngfrce (Sep 9, 2016)

*Need new phone, replaceable battery, expandable memory, rootable*

OK, it is long past time for me to retire my Samsung Galaxy S4 (USA, Sprint), which is currently not functioning well as a PHONE, due to issues that I won't go into since I seem to always be alone in the issues I have. I'm currently running CM 13 on it. But anyway...

What I want is a phone with a replaceable battery, expandable memory (memory card) and rootable. The only real option I seem to find is the LG G5, but that has a locked bootloader, which I don't like the idea of. Other than that, I seem to only have the option of going for older phones, which appear to only be available remanufactured. 

I am not someone who tends to upgrade my phone often, so a non-replaceable battery seems out of the question and I never seem to have enough storage space in my phone. Does anyone have any recommendations for a USA compatible phone that I might have missed?


----------



## sthazza (Sep 9, 2016)

*Replacement for my LG G3*

My current LG G3 was my first foray into the world of android phones and it's been great, not looking to go back to apple anytime soon that's for sure. 

Any who I'm in the market for a new handset since the display has started to fail on the G3 as is the battery having had it for over 2 years.

Question is what do I go for, the S7 seems very highly rated but so is the price tag and I would prefer something a bit more towards the £300 mark (I'm in the UK). I'm easy either way on buying new or used but I'll list the kinds if things I use the phone for. 

Aside from the obvious phone calls and WhatsApp messages I use the phone for:

Listening to music, via headphones, in the car, through the phone speaker but less so
Watching YouTube videos
Taking photos, it's my camera essentially
Browsing the net and emails

Outside of that I'd like it to have decent battery life. Not too big either. 4G capable. 

I look forwards to your suggestions,

Thanks.


----------



## Planterz (Sep 9, 2016)

1point9turbo said:


> Hello all. Long story real short:
> 
> -Military member, moving to England for a few years, need a new phone.
> -Like to tinker. Have rooted/rom'ed/messed with phones in the past (moderate to advanced user)
> ...

Click to collapse



The Nexus would be the obvious choice for hassle-free anything.

You can buy the 930F S7 from American vendors through Amazon, and these don't have the 5 minute restriction. However, I don't know if this is because they're shipped this way or if they're imported from elsewhere with the importer having unlocked them first. Either way, you won't have to worry about it (plus you can always exchange it). 

You may wish to consider the S7 Edge, if only for the larger battery.

If you're not shipping out immediately, you might want to wait until the new HTC made Google Pixel phones (Pixel is the new name for Nexus).


----------



## 1point9turbo (Sep 9, 2016)

Planterz said:


> The Nexus would be the obvious choice for hassle-free anything.
> 
> You can buy the 930F S7 from American vendors through Amazon, and these don't have the 5 minute restriction. However, I don't know if this is because they're shipped this way or if they're imported from elsewhere with the importer having unlocked them first. Either way, you won't have to worry about it (plus you can always exchange it).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the response.  I did some geeking out and read a lot about frequency bands.  The S7 non-withstanding (because it looks like its truly a world phone), some of the phones don't support the bands used in other countries.  or some of the same "models" are not exactly the same based on what country they are sold for.  I posted a few links in another thread.  

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1620179&page=1764

I am pretty sure I had to eliminate the Nexus 6P from my contenders because it won't support the main bands used in Europe.  Additionally I like everything about the device except for its size...  its just obnoxious to me.  Way too big and also does not see too durable for my intended use.  Galaxy S7 is the perfect size but while its size is smaller, its price is a lot bigger.  Can't stand Samsung bloat, cant STAND the extra volume button thing with phone calls and I been looking for years for a way to disable it.  It does not work well for me at all because I work in a very high noise environment.

Honor 8 looks like a good choice and the US version would stand the best chance to support all the US bands as well as European.  The European phones seem to lack support for the most common US bands leading to spotty coverage if you use it in the US.  The Honor 8 is a good example where the Euro version (at least according to the website) does not support the same bands.   

I would be interested in waiting but my SafeStrapped S4 is getting slow.  I don't have the stock software anymore and some of the apps wont even install since the Android version is getting old. 

Cheers!


----------



## perez6991 (Sep 10, 2016)

Hi everyone! I am looking for a new phone since I didn't like my experience with the HTC 10. I'm currently eyeing the LG G5 for it's removable battery and screen. But here's my current issue, I want a Samsung device and I want to keep it for as long as I can (I take care of my devices) but two main things irk me. One, the screen burn-in over time. Two, the non-easily replaceable battery. Root is a must, custom ROMs? Eh, I can live without them but it's definitely a plus!

Here's the phones I've been through the past couple months:
-LG G3
-OnePlus X
-OnePlus 3
-iPhone 6s
-HTC 10
-???

Im currently using a Lumia 810 (yes I know the horror but it's my only backup phone atm) and I returned my HTC 10 for a refund a few days ago so I want to know what phone to get once the refund comes in. Here's what I'm currently looking at:

-Note 4/5 (No note 7 as price is too high and none are for sale on swappa :/ )
-S7 Edge
-LG G5
-Moto Z Force (damn Verizon)
-???

Any suggestions?


----------



## Exmix (Sep 10, 2016)

So I was directed here from a thread I had made before because I didn't know this one existed(Go me..).
Here in a couple months I can get a new phone.
I currently have the Galaxy S5, but not quite sure what to get when I get a new phone. Anyone have any suggestions and why? Figured I'd ask now, get some suggestions, look into them and then see what I like/don't like while I have a couple months to decide.


----------



## Planterz (Sep 11, 2016)

Exmix said:


> So I was directed here from a thread I had made before because I didn't know this one existed(Go me..).
> Here in a couple months I can get a new phone.
> I currently have the Galaxy S5, but not quite sure what to get when I get a new phone. Anyone have any suggestions and why? Figured I'd ask now, get some suggestions, look into them and then see what I like/don't like while I have a couple months to decide.

Click to collapse



Any of the flagships currently available (or coming up) are good. It really depends on what you're looking for. How big, what features, etc. Do you like your S5 or do you hate it? Samsung can be very polarizing. Some love them for the abundant features and functions, some hate all the bloat and redundant crap.

Don't get a Note 7 though. Not yet.:silly:


----------



## Exmix (Sep 11, 2016)

Planterz said:


> Any of the flagships currently available (or coming up) are good. It really depends on what you're looking for. How big, what features, etc. Do you like your S5 or do you hate it? Samsung can be very polarizing. Some love them for the abundant features and functions, some hate all the bloat and redundant crap.
> 
> Don't get a Note 7 though. Not yet.:silly:

Click to collapse



I don't know if any MUST HAVE features. I obviously want to root it and maybe be some custom ROMs. 
I have no issues with my S5, so I was thinking of the S7 but wanted other opinions.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Epistemic (Sep 11, 2016)

Exmix said:


> So I was directed here from a thread I had made before because I didn't know this one existed(Go me..).
> Here in a couple months I can get a new phone.
> I currently have the Galaxy S5, but not quite sure what to get when I get a new phone. Anyone have any suggestions and why? Figured I'd ask now, get some suggestions, look into them and then see what I like/don't like while I have a couple months to decide.

Click to collapse



Huawei has some good devices: P9, Mate s, Mate 8 (Mate 9 is coming shortly).

Honor just dropped Honor 8.

OP3

Asus Zen done

Alcatel OneTouch 4s


Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## rapak (Sep 11, 2016)

Guys im trying to decide whether to buy the s6 32gb or mi5 32gb, can you give me pros an cons of each?

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## yas87 (Sep 11, 2016)

my previous post was ignore, i'll made question shorter...
i'm seeking for well supported smartphones with at least a cyanogenmod stable and with a very good battery, something more than 3000/3500 mAh.
any suggestion or website that give a search filter of battery capacity?
thanks in advance!


----------



## Zoomki (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi there everyone, 

Im currently the owner of a Note 5. I really like the phone,  but the Samsung Galaxy interface and the lack of a SD external is killing me. I really need to get a new phone,  or at least a phone of similar power as the Note 5 is still a beast.

Im on a budget. I'm looking to spend around 400. (CAN/US). 

I want something with a decent size screen. Doesn't have to be as big,  but something slightly bigger than the S7. 

Battery life and Camera is important to me. 

An up to date processor would be good,  too. 

I use the phone for mostly texts,  Web surfing,  games and photos,  it is my main camera. 

Any suggestions?  Or should I be waiting for something to come out soon?  

Thanks!


----------



## manuruizca (Sep 13, 2016)

*I hope someone @nswer this*

Is Lg G2 still worth? I am between buying this phone, a Moto G3 (2gb version) or a Moto G Turbo. I am looking for some good support (wich I am not sure with the Turbo Edition), a good battery and camera. If another comes up to your mind please comment. Good bye!:fingers-crossed:


----------



## rsngfrce (Sep 13, 2016)

rsngfrce said:


> OK, it is long past time for me to retire my Samsung Galaxy S4 (USA, Sprint), which is currently not functioning well as a PHONE, due to issues that I won't go into since I seem to always be alone in the issues I have. I'm currently running CM 13 on it. But anyway...
> 
> What I want is a phone with a replaceable battery, expandable memory (memory card) and rootable. The only real option I seem to find is the LG G5, but that has a locked bootloader, which I don't like the idea of. Other than that, I seem to only have the option of going for older phones, which appear to only be available remanufactured.
> 
> I am not someone who tends to upgrade my phone often, so a non-replaceable battery seems out of the question and I never seem to have enough storage space in my phone. Does anyone have any recommendations for a USA compatible phone that I might have missed?

Click to collapse



Hey, wonderful that this thread was created to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums. Unfortunately, WHO is going to read it other than people looking for a phone? What a waste.


----------



## oRAirwolf (Sep 13, 2016)

I am thinking about getting a Logitech Harmony Hub to control my home theater setup and am on the lookout for a tablet with wireless charging that is fairly recent. I was thinking about going with a Nexus 7 2nd gen, but they are about 3 years old at this point and I would rather not have to replace the battery in it.

Are there any 2016 tablets that include wireless charging that are on the smaller side (7-8")?  Cost is definitely a consideration here.  The tablet is going to be used as a remote and little else, so it doesn't have to be a hot rod.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## aitikin (Sep 14, 2016)

aitikin said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Finally got to the point where my Droid Maxx is ready to bite the dust.  I can't make it through a standard work day without it on a charge at some point.  I'm looking into new phones and want one that has a user replaceable battery (I'd be able to suffice on my Droid for at least another year if its battery were replaced and I just don't have the skill or patience right now to crack it open, nor the desire to pay someone to do that).  I need it to be usable on Verizon (non-negotiable at this point) and would greatly prefer it to have a bootloader that can be unlocked (I'm fairly good at softhacks and have the patience for that, so if there's a known way, I have the will).  I've done some digging and everything I come across either isn't very Verizon friendly or isn't clear on that detail.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bump.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Planterz (Sep 14, 2016)

aitikin said:


> tl;dr: looking for phone for Verizon with removable battery and the ability to unlock bootloader.  Premium quality and recently released preferred.
> 
> Thanks for any and all help!

Click to collapse



You haven't gotten any replies because, unfortunately, such a phone doesn't exist.


----------



## TheMakeshiftHero (Sep 15, 2016)

As of 2016, what's the best BLU phone on the market? I've taken a liking to their phones. Note that I don't necessarily mean the latest/newest phone. A phone with or that's had healthy support both official/homebrew with easy access to proper ROMs, recoveries, and rooting options. I currently have a BLU C5+5 and this phone was extremely hellish to deal with. SuperSU bricks the phone, the only TWRP releases for it are clearly broken/buggy. I've just also got my hands on probably the only free pure stock ROM for the phone on the net. Yes I said "free". There's a south american site with it but they're charging $30. I'm looking for a BLU phone with good specs, not any worse than my current phone, that's actually supported properly. Any ideas?


----------



## Planterz (Sep 15, 2016)

TheMakeshiftHero said:


> As of 2016, what's the best BLU phone on the market? I've taken a liking to their phones. Note that I don't necessarily mean the latest/newest phone. A phone with or that's had healthy support both official/homebrew with easy access to proper ROMs, recoveries, and rooting options. I currently have a BLU C5+5 and this phone was extremely hellish to deal with. SuperSU bricks the phone, the only TWRP releases for it are clearly broken/buggy. I've just also got my hands on probably the only free pure stock ROM for the phone on the net. Yes I said "free". There's a south american site with it but they're charging $30. I'm looking for a BLU phone with good specs, not any worse than my current phone, that's actually supported properly. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



BLU phones don't get much in the way of development. I don't know if it's because they're not development friendly, or if it's because so few people actually buy them. I think you'd be better off picking up a used Nexus 5 or similar.


----------



## TheMakeshiftHero (Sep 15, 2016)

Planterz said:


> BLU phones don't get much in the way of development. I don't know if it's because they're not development friendly, or if it's because so few people actually buy them. I think you'd be better off picking up a used Nexus 5 or similar.

Click to collapse



Thanks man.


----------



## yas87 (Sep 15, 2016)

yas87 said:


> my previous post was ignore, i'll made question shorter...
> i'm seeking for well supported smartphones with at least a cyanogenmod stable and with a very good battery, something more than 3500 mAh excluding xiaomi redmi 3 family
> any suggestion or website that give a search filter of battery capacity?
> thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



up


----------



## zelendel (Sep 15, 2016)

yas87 said:


> up

Click to collapse



You will be hard pressed to meet both of those.  Most devices have a smaller battery or no development.  Even though depending on your usage a 3000 battery can get you through a day.


----------



## yas87 (Sep 17, 2016)

zelendel said:


> You will be hard pressed to meet both of those.  Most devices have a smaller battery or no development.  Even though depending on your usage a 3000 battery can get you through a day.

Click to collapse



no, i just given away a Z5 Compact that had 2700mAh and was like half of my previous Redmi 3 4100mAh
now i only seek for 3500+ and think that phones with less battery are useless... why pay for a faster cpu or a good design if you can't use for less than half a day?
now i'm looking for a little upgrade, pointing to a Redmi 3 Pro, but i also know cons of this product family and still look for something esle...
someone suggested me Meuzi m3s but i don't like it more than a Redmi 3 Pro...
i was wondering if exist an HTC phone with this huge battery.
was relased few days ago the Zenfone 3 Max with a 4100mAh battery, but is low on all other specs  no sense device.

EDIT:
i seeked on some forums and made a specific post, here a link: http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/smartphone-census-devices-3500-mah-t3463842


----------



## munimjaffer (Sep 18, 2016)

Which phone to buy?
LG G2 or galaxy s4


----------



## 350Rocket (Sep 18, 2016)

G2 would be faster and nicer design IMO, however it lacks expandable store and removable battery that the s4 has. Also there are many different variants of the g2, the d803 Canadian variant I had was a pain because lg abandoned it on 4.4.2 KitKat, so there are issues with a lot of custom Roms. That said I'd probably still pick the g2 over a Samsung. At least stock KitKat was stable and lag free and had awesome battery life.

Sent from my XT1095 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Sep 18, 2016)

munimjaffer said:


> Which phone to buy?
> LG G2 or galaxy s4

Click to collapse





350Rocket said:


> G2 would be faster and nicer design IMO, however it lacks expandable store and removable battery that the s4 has. Also there are many different variants of the g2, the d803 Canadian variant I had was a pain because lg abandoned it on 4.4.2 KitKat, so there are issues with a lot of custom Roms. That said I'd probably still pick the g2 over a Samsung. At least stock KitKat was stable and lag free and had awesome battery life.
> 
> Sent from my XT1095 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Yeah, that's a tough choice. Both have advantages over the other. The G2 has a more powerful processor and GPU. The camera is better. But the S4 has the practical advantages of the microSD slot and removable battery. 

Perhaps it's because I own one, but my choice would be the S4. But that'd be *my* choice, because it suits my specific needs better. I have 5 64gb microSD cards, one 128gb, and a 200gb. Plus I run an almost constant mobile hotspot. So for me, a microSD slot and removable battery are extremely important. And really, the S4 is still plenty competent to do whatever you'd expect a phone to do.

That said, if you don't need much storage for music or whatever, and don't need a battery you can easily swap (the LG G2 is easily disassembled if you ever do need to replace the battery), then the G2 is probably the better choice.


----------



## munimjaffer (Sep 18, 2016)

Ohh thanks both????


----------



## Starbomba (Sep 19, 2016)

I am looking for a secondary device for reading, music, playing PPSSPP and whenever i don't want to/can't use my main phone. I don't plan to use it as a phone, just as a Wi-Fi device. I'm currently aiming for something with a screen of 5'' or bigger @ 1080p. I'm doubting whether to pick a Galaxy S5 due to the AMOLED screen or go towards the LG G4 for brute force. Other than the obvious specs,  what would be the best pick?


----------



## Planterz (Sep 19, 2016)

Starbomba said:


> I am looking for a secondary device for reading, music, playing PPSSPP and whenever i don't want to/can't use my main phone. I don't plan to use it as a phone, just as a Wi-Fi device. I'm currently aiming for something with a screen of 5'' or bigger @ 1080p. I'm doubting whether to pick a Galaxy S5 due to the AMOLED screen or go towards the LG G4 for brute force. Other than the obvious specs,  what would be the best pick?

Click to collapse



My choice was my Nexus 6. Bigass screen, stereo front-facing speakers, etc. If that's too big, there's similar phones like the HTC M9, ZTE Axon 7, Moto X 2015, etc. The front-facing speakers make a huge difference.

Of the 2 you mentioned though, the LG G4 would be my choice for the screen size. Plus the speaker is louder, even though it's rear-facing. Bigger is  always better if you're reading ebooks on a phone.


----------



## tool666schism (Sep 19, 2016)

Hello,

I've been struggling to find a phone to replace my Galaxy S6. I was looking for something with expandable storage, as well as an unlocked bootloader. I would prefer to avoid Samsung due to the headache that is Knox. Was originally looking at the Lg V20 due to decent specs, expandable storage, and removable battery but was told that it will most likely have a locked bootloader. Next up is the new Pixel but that will not have expandable storage. Any suggestions for a happy medium?

I am fairly new to the rooting scene, long time iPhone jailbreaker who made the switch about a year ago. I'd love to have a phone that won't limit me from tinkering. 

Thank you.

EDIT: One last thing I almost forgot, I would really love for it to use USB-C although not an absolute necessity.


----------



## Septfox (Sep 20, 2016)

I need a new phone.

Currently, I have a Motorola Droid 4. While it was adequate for the last year and a half, it's getting to be a bit too long in the tooth, and the constant memory pressure it's under in Marshmallow has been especially painful lately.

I was considering a Moto G4 from Amazon as a worthwhile, cheap upgrade, until I heard that they decided to once again show their contempt for developers and disallow unlocking the bootloader. Thanks, Amazon. 
Prior to that, I was going to get a Blackberry Priv (as I love having a physical QWERTY), but it looks like hell is going to freeze over before Verizon will bother spending an hour to build and distribute Marshmallow for it, which combined with its locked bootloader also makes it a no-go.

So here I am, asking for my best options. I know I can't have a physical keyboard anymore; it sucks, but I can accept it. 
Without guidance I'll probably end up getting a Moto G4 Plus since it looks to be reasonably priced for the specs, but I figured I would ask first.

Requirements:

A modern SoC. I shamelessly admit that one of the primary drives for upgrading is playing GO without it being a janky mess (though to be fair, the primary problem on the Droid 4 isn't its SoC, it's the 1gb of memory)
In the same vein as above, 2gb+ of RAM
Less than 6" screen; I need a phone, not a tablet. 5" or lower would be even better, but I know how things are these days...
Verizon-compatible, not necessarily branded (e.g. the g4's completely unlocked radio); Sprint and T-mobile still don't have as good of coverage out here in rural Missouri as ye olde Verizon CDMA does, so GSM-only isn't an option
Unlockable bootloader; having used the D4 for so long, I know how limiting it being locked down is
No crippling design flaws that will require me to baby it lest it shatter into a million pieces from being tossed onto a table

Budget is $400 maximum. Closer to $200 would make me very happy indeed.
Used is ok, new is preferable for warranty and whatnot (though I imagine that goes straight out the window anyway as soon as it's unlocked).

I appreciate any advice given.


----------



## Planterz (Sep 20, 2016)

Septfox said:


> Budget is $400 maximum. Closer to $200 would make me very happy indeed.
> Used is ok, new is preferable for warranty and whatnot (though I imagine that goes straight out the window anyway as soon as it's unlocked).
> 
> I appreciate any advice given.

Click to collapse



When it comes to modding, you can't beat a Nexus. You can find the LG-built 5X for pretty dang cheap these days. It has some drawbacks - the SD808 chip with Adreno 418 GPU aren't the greatest, nor is the 2gb RAM. They're adequate enough to get the job done, especially on a Nexus, but it kinda limits you in terms of longevity/futureproofness. The 6P is probably too big for you. The Moto X Pure/Style has an unlockable bootloader, but it's at the upper end of your price limit, and probably too big as well. I don't think the Moto X Play works on Verizon, but I could be wrong (the Droid Maxx 2 is the same phone, but with typical Verizon bloat and lockdown).

Apart from those phones, the newest not-huge phone you're going to find from Verizon without a locked bootloader, I believe, is the LG G3. It's a bit "aged", but it's still plenty capable; in fact, I'd rather have a SD801 powered phone than the SD808. Regardless, it'll be lightyears better than your old Droid 4. Yes, it's kinda a large phone having a 5.5" screen, but it's actually rather compact considering its screen size. And honestly, I think you might find that the bigger screen will let you transition from a physical keyboard better since you won't be as cramped up. Plus the camera is fantastic, you've got the removable battery and microSD slot. Ditch the stock LG firmware for an AOSP/CM ROM and you won't have lag issues (some people say the LG firmware can get laggy).

The HTC M8 and M9 might work, but I honestly don't know. HTC's have this weird S-On/S-Off thing with their bootloaders that I never bothered to understand as I've never owned an HTC. I'll leave it up to you to research it.


----------



## m374llic4 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hello all,
My colleagues and I are working on a fairly major project in which we need 900 tablets, they must be rootable and highly supported rom / application wise, but mostly they need to be available, I am having an issue finding tablets in this volume. I was thinking possibly Google Nexus tablets or Samsung Galaxy tabs. Does anyone have any recommendations on which to get, or where to get them? I am quite familiar with roms and rooting, but we need them to be as basic as can be, but we need to be able to lock them down and manage them remotely. They are pretty much going to have no default apps (eg: no play store or anything) and are to only have our app on it, which will then hopefully let us push our own proprietary apps to it and modify security policies on it or install updates, etc. If anyone has any recommendations I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## lebeatnik (Sep 20, 2016)

Hello,
First off i am of course looking for a new phone, It must be compatible with the MetroPCS Network (or any other network that is cheaper and has good coverage in the twin cities area of Minnesota). Right now I', looking at the OnePlus 3 as the $400 price tag is about my limit. So are their any phone that doesn't cost more but might be a better new phone for me?

I've been looking but with my limited knowledge that's the one to get but i know many here will have better suggestions or possibly agree with me. So the OnePlus 3 or (insert mobile name here)?
Thanks for the help! Trying to get the best I can on a budget isn't easy for me, especially if I'm going to buy a phone Straight out with no financing and will not be able to trade it in if I don't like it I want to make the right choice (and no carrier bloatware is always nice)


----------



## Septfox (Sep 21, 2016)

Planterz said:


> When it comes to modding, you can't beat a Nexus. You can find the LG-built 5X for pretty dang cheap these days. It has some drawbacks - the SD808 chip with Adreno 418 GPU aren't the greatest, nor is the 2gb RAM. They're adequate enough to get the job done, especially on a Nexus, but it kinda limits you in terms of longevity/futureproofness. The 6P is probably too big for you. The Moto X Pure/Style has an unlockable bootloader, but it's at the upper end of your price limit, and probably too big as well. I don't think the Moto X Play works on Verizon, but I could be wrong (the Droid Maxx 2 is the same phone, but with typical Verizon bloat and lockdown).
> 
> Apart from those phones, the newest not-huge phone you're going to find from Verizon without a locked bootloader, I believe, is the LG G3. It's a bit "aged", but it's still plenty capable; in fact, I'd rather have a SD801 powered phone than the SD808. Regardless, it'll be lightyears better than your old Droid 4. Yes, it's kinda a large phone having a 5.5" screen, but it's actually rather compact considering its screen size. And honestly, I think you might find that the bigger screen will let you transition from a physical keyboard better since you won't be as cramped up. Plus the camera is fantastic, you've got the removable battery and microSD slot. Ditch the stock LG firmware for an AOSP/CM ROM and you won't have lag issues (some people say the LG firmware can get laggy).
> 
> The HTC M8 and M9 might work, but I honestly don't know. HTC's have this weird S-On/S-Off thing with their bootloaders that I never bothered to understand as I've never owned an HTC. I'll leave it up to you to research it.

Click to collapse



Thank you for the response. The two LG handsets look promising, in particular the 5X. I was actually considering the Moto X Pure, but as you say, it was a bit more than I wanted to pay.

Unfortunately, while the M8/9 are pretty powerful phones, I...I'm sorry. There's something about the design language that just strikes me as irredeemably _ugly_. I know it's terribly shallow of me to pass on them for that alone, but if I'm going to spend a decent chunk of money on a phone, I really need to be able to stand looking at it...it's a shame, because the M9 in particular is a very nice piece of equipment.
I did look up the S-on/off thing out of curiosity; it seems that it basically amounts to "the system partitions are (or aren't if S-off) write-protected". The more you know.


Last night I was looking at Verizon-specific phones, and I happened upon another option: the Motorola Droid Turbo. The bootloader isn't officially unlockable because Verizon is being Verizon, but apparently that didn't stop someone from finding an exploit...twice...and unlocking it anyway. Which they've shared with the community for a fee that is fairly nominal given how much unlocking can extend the phone's life.

It's reasonably powerful (though "only" has an SD 808), has a pretty nice-looking 5.2" screen and a big ol' honking battery, among a couple other compelling selling points. Thoughts?


----------



## AB__CD (Sep 23, 2016)

*LG G5, OnePlus 3 or something else?*

I already posted this on the OP3 forums, but then I realized I may not be getting the most objective responses from there  .

Anyway, I have a water-damaged Galaxy S7, while running well at the moment, probably will die on me or show other problems down the road, so I'd rather get rid of it as soon as I can. Used Samsungs can go for exorbitantly high prices in Indonesia (where I live), because flagships go for really high prices, for example I sold my Note 5 to get this particular S7 back in March for 7,400,000IDR (~USD 600): a 7-month old Note 5 that wasn't even a dual-SIM model like the others (I'd bought mine in Singapore on the global launch day). So, the S7 goes for about 6,500,000IDR used, and with that money, I am not able to do much in Indonesia, but take that money over to Singapore, and I have quite a few options.


OnePlus 3: cheapest of the lot, but no OEM warranty as it is an imported device.
Huawei P9: 2-year OEM warranty, only in gold, and TBH I'm kinda bored of gold as my last two phones have been gold
Xiaomi Mi 5 128GB Ceramic: no OEM warranty either
LG G5: most expensive of the ones above, but also the only one from a "legacy" brand
Another Galaxy S7: fantastic device, but I will also end up paying an extra 100 SGD for it. Also, Samsung Singapore is famous for much slower updates than the Indonesian counterpart, and it's kinda strange to dump your S7 for another one 
Wait for the Pixel phone?

At the moment, the OnePlus 3 and G5 are most tempting to me, most particularly the OnePlus 3, but the no OEM warranty situation concerns me, and also its future resale value. What do you think?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## M1ster1 (Sep 23, 2016)

*Galaxy A5 (2016) VS Galaxy S5 plus*

Hello,

With a budget of 200-300$ I am hesitating between a new *Galaxy A5 2016* and a used *Galaxy S5+* (also named Galaxy S5 4G+ (SM-G901F) a boosted version of the S5).
I have found this comparison page :
http://www.phonemore.com/compare/ph...-samsung-galaxy-s5-plus-sm-g901f-16gb/3143111

From what I can understand, even if the S5+ is a bit old :
- It has a removable battery VS the A5 that is fixed
- It has a USB 3 VS the A5 that has USB 2
- It has a quad core 32bit proc that seems stronger than the octa core 64bit of the A5 ?
- It has waterproof

The only things I can see on the A5 are a better autonomy (more recent and good job on the power battery) and a better camera aperture f1.9 vs f2.2...

If somebody know well these 2 phones and has advices, thank you in advance !


----------



## AB__CD (Sep 23, 2016)

M1ster1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> With a budget of 200-300$ I am hesitating between a new *Galaxy A5 2016* and a used *Galaxy S5+* (also named Galaxy S5 4G+ (SM-G901F) a boosted version of the S5).
> I have found this comparison page :
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not entirely familiar with the S5+, but I can definitely say that the A5 might be the smarter choice. It's got a better display, a bigger battery that lasts significantly longer, and also much more modern software, even though it might still be on Lollipop while the 5+ is on MM: the A5 runs a totally reworked TouchWiz Lollipop ROM, while the MM ROM on the S5 is KitKat reworked into LP then MM.


----------



## M1ster1 (Sep 26, 2016)

Okay, finally I can get the A5 2016 for 250$ on Amazon, so I will go for it. Thank you AB_CD


----------



## Trunksleo (Oct 3, 2016)

Which smarthphone recommend under 4.9" (not 5)?? with a very good camera, dont care about $$$ and if its a old model.


----------



## 350Rocket (Oct 3, 2016)

Probably a Sony Z3C is one of the only options that small.

Sent from my XT1095 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Oct 3, 2016)

Trunksleo said:


> Which smarthphone recommend under 4.9" (not 5)?? with a very good camera, dont care about $$$ and if its a old model.

Click to collapse



Ditto on the Xperia Z3 Compact. The X Compact isn't that great and not worth the price. The Z5 Compact really isn't worth spending the amount more than the Z3C, except perhaps for futureproofing (updates).

And of course, there's always (don't hurt me guys!) the iPhone. Say what you will about Apple and iOS, nobody can argue that they don't take good pictures. Often I've considered picking up an old 4s or 5/5s for cheap to use as a music player/camera phone when I don't want to carry something big and bulky like my Nexus 6.


----------



## 350Rocket (Oct 3, 2016)

The iPhone 6 is having pretty widespread touchscreen controller problems reported now. Meaning soldering new ic's onto the motherboard. For the price of one of those I wouldn't want to take that risk.

Sent from my XT1095 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Trunksleo (Oct 3, 2016)

350Rocket said:


> Probably a Sony Z3C is one of the only options that small.
> 
> Sent from my XT1095 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse





Planterz said:


> Ditto on the Xperia Z3 Compact. The X Compact isn't that great and not worth the price. The Z5 Compact really isn't worth spending the amount more than the Z3C, except perhaps for futureproofing (updates).
> 
> And of course, there's always (don't hurt me guys!) the iPhone. Say what you will about Apple and iOS, nobody can argue that they don't take good pictures. Often I've considered picking up an old 4s or 5/5s for cheap to use as a music player/camera phone when I don't want to carry something big and bulky like my Nexus 6.

Click to collapse



Thanks, so between z3c, z5c and X c there are no significant differences??? I read about  z5c run too hot and its easy to crack the screen.


----------



## Planterz (Oct 4, 2016)

Trunksleo said:


> Thanks, so between z3c, z5c and X c there are no significant differences??? I read about  z5c run too hot and its easy to crack the screen.

Click to collapse



The Z5C has the Snapdragon 810, which is infamous for running hot. It's probably not as bad as most other devices running the 810, since most have 2k screens and the Z5C has 1/4th the pixels to process. However, as you said, there are reports of thermal throttling. 

The XC has the SD650, which is plenty to run pretty much anything, although it's not as good with graphics, so gaming might suffer a bit (it's kinda a small screen for gaming though, so I'm guessing you won't be doing much). It does have 3gb RAM while the other 2 have 2gb, so there is that.

The advantages the XC and Z5C have over the Z3C don't, IMO, justify how much more they'd cost than the Z3C.


----------



## bates47130 (Oct 4, 2016)

*best straight talk for root*

Need opinions on what are the best 10 smart phone s to run straight talk and root


----------



## dastinger (Oct 4, 2016)

Hey guys,

So, I know there must be tons of threads like this with the disappointment around Pixel pricing but I am really lost and I'm counting on your knowledge to help me.
My 6P started to have heating issues and I RMA'd it. Long story short, all the refurbs had issues so they ended up giving me my money back. I obviously thought about the Pixel and it was my main choice but I'm not willing to pay €950 for a 64GB Pixel XL.

I'm a somewhat power user. I love to have Tasker doing things for me, love a custom kernel to mess with the Governor, Screen colors etc. And I'm that kind of guy that updates the OS the second a security update comes out. I can live without the updates. I will not be happy but I can accept it. But, root is most probably a must (I'm not even sure since I have rooted all my phones since I moved to Android back in 2010).

So, given the fact that I'll lose warranty if I root a Galaxy device (correct?) what are my options? Are there any great devices out there that are rootable without losing warranty? Or at least with a possibility of reverting it without leaving a trace?


Another, this time new, 6P? (Around €400 on Amazon)
HTC 10
LG v20
Moto Z (supposing it'll eventually come out in Europe)

These are the ones I can think of. Suggestions are welcomed. 

Thank you so much for any ideas/insight.


----------



## Hippie459MN (Oct 5, 2016)

Just wondering, I am going to be shopping for a new phone real soon and looking for something to replace my now 2 year old Samsung Galaxy S5. Before that I had an HTC Evo3D and and HTC Hero. I really wanted to get the Samsung Galaxy S7 but the whole locked bootloader has 100% stopped me from getting it. So, im on the quest for a rootable phone that doesn't have the bootloader on lock down or one that can be unlocked, must support an external SD card, and would really love a removable battery. I was looking at the HTC One M10 but I haven't really dove to far into its features yet. Or should I wait a bit for something else that might be coming? Also, I am on Sprint. Any input would be welcomed. Thanks.


----------



## Trunksleo (Oct 5, 2016)

Planterz said:


> The Z5C has the Snapdragon 810, which is infamous for running hot. It's probably not as bad as most other devices running the 810, since most have 2k screens and the Z5C has 1/4th the pixels to process. However, as you said, there are reports of thermal throttling.
> 
> The XC has the SD650, which is plenty to run pretty much anything, although it's not as good with graphics, so gaming might suffer a bit (it's kinda a small screen for gaming though, so I'm guessing you won't be doing much). It does have 3gb RAM while the other 2 have 2gb, so there is that.
> 
> The advantages the XC and Z5C have over the Z3C don't, IMO, justify how much more they'd cost than the Z3C.

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot. How about the first Moto X Xt1058???


----------



## 350Rocket (Oct 5, 2016)

My friend is still using one I gave him over a year ago and he loves it. Runs stock lollipop. The original battery still lasts a couple days for him. 

Sent from my XT1095 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Oct 5, 2016)

Trunksleo said:


> Thanks a lot. How about the first Moto X Xt1058???

Click to collapse



It's rather aged at this point, and wasn't terribly powerful when it was new. That said, despite its modest specs, it was a perfectly capable phone, and still is. That is to say that it'll do anything you'd expect a phone to without issue. Official CyanogenMod 13 (Marshmallow 6.0) is available too (otherwise it's 5.1). It's nice and small, and extremely ergonomic. I always wanted to pick one up myself, but could never justify the purchase.

However, I've read nothing very positive about the camera. It's adequate at best if there's ample light. You can get them for pretty cheap (32gb for about $100, 16gb for less), so it wouldn't cost too much to find out if you like the phone or not.


----------



## 350Rocket (Oct 5, 2016)

I bought mine just cause I wanted to try it, then realized I didn't need it at all. That's why I gave it to my friend. The camera is definitely mediocre though.

Sent from my XT1095 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## threemor (Oct 6, 2016)

*Looking for a tablet!*

Hi there. I'm in the market for a tablet. I have a short list of guidelines, just because I know there are so many options!

1. Would love for it to be less than $400, but I can be swayed if necessary.
2. Rootable without too much difficulty, as I'm still a novice (Last thing I rooted was the original One Plus)
3. Screen big enough to read PDFs on (I'm a DM for DnD so having manuals at my fingertips would be amazing)
4. Stable/fast
5. Decent battery life. I don't really know current battery technology, but would having it last a day be unreasonable?
6. Would be awesome if it had an SD slot
7. Capable of running emulators (NES-Wii quality, preferably, though I know Wii can be difficult so maybe just through GCN/PS2)

I've had the NVidia Tablet K1 suggested to me because of it's power and price, but I can't get a solid read on its battery life (And I would like to use the streaming feature but I have an AMD GPU). Is there an overarching opinion on the Nvidia tablet?

Thanks everyone. Apologies for the stupid questions. Just don't know a whole lot about any of this.


----------



## sac02 (Oct 7, 2016)

*Samsung GS4 is getting old, looking for new phone...*

My SGS4 is getting old and even though it won't seem to die on me, I'm looking for a new phone anyway.  

Absolute requirements:

Able to root / custom ROM
Works on AT&T network (GSM)

Preferred, but not deal breakers:

Expandable storage (microSD slot)
Replaceable battery

Price is not an issue (within reason, no $2k phones please) - I am willing to pay for a phone that meets my needs/wants.  I don't abuse phones, and I keep them for a long time, so I'd like something I can plan to keep for another 3 or 4 years.  Just because I currently have a Samsung, does not mean I'm tied to the "big" brands - I'm open to other brands that are not as well known (I was just reading an article about the OnePlus 3, for example).

Recommendations?


----------



## DeadlyNicotine (Oct 8, 2016)

*phone to buy*

Hello all,
 I want to buy a phone to my mother, so i searched and i found the oukitel U15 pro for 120$ on gearbest and i really like it. Since the phone is just for calls, texts, some photos, browsing a bit and youtube (and rarelly gps), plus the fingerprint sensor is a really nice addon. I think its a good choice for the price, but what you guys thinkcan i get a better phone for that price or should i buy it?

Thank you all.


----------



## karasahin (Oct 9, 2016)

Hey guys. I'm not content with my current phone right now so would like to buy another phone. What I need from a phone:

-Android (obviously)
-Replaceable battery
-Expandable storage
-Maximum 5.0-5.1" size or lower
-Relatively new (means a year old or maximum two)
-USB-C and fast charging
-Black color available
-Runs cool!

Please don't recommend the Galaxy S5 or S5 Neo. Thanks.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## CaiKroll (Oct 9, 2016)

Looking for a 6 INCH quad hd phone with Marshmallow (official or rom) , aws support, and a rear mounted fingerprint scanner. Preferably AMOLED but I can't rly afford to be more picky.


----------



## DanielM998 (Oct 9, 2016)

Hippie459MN said:


> Just wondering, I am going to be shopping for a new phone real soon and looking for something to replace my now 2 year old Samsung Galaxy S5. Before that I had an HTC Evo3D and and HTC Hero. I really wanted to get the Samsung Galaxy S7 but the whole locked bootloader has 100% stopped me from getting it. So, im on the quest for a rootable phone that doesn't have the bootloader on lock down or one that can be unlocked, must support an external SD card, and would really love a removable battery. I was looking at the HTC One M10 but I haven't really dove to far into its features yet. Or should I wait a bit for something else that might be coming? Also, I am on Sprint. Any input would be welcomed. Thanks.

Click to collapse



Hey, how about an LG G5? Has pretty much everything you mentioned and it's a better value for the money in my opinion. I also wanted to ask, is the S5 still a good phone? I'm looking for a replacement for my Galaxy S2 but it doesn't necessarily have to be a new flagship, rather something older (read affordable) that still performs well on Marshmallow (possibly even Nougat in the future). Thanks!


----------



## tdurdenn (Oct 10, 2016)

Looking for phone...


Unlocked/unlockable bootloader
Verizon
300 either used or new ok.

Galaxy note worth the price? Does the battery last at least as long as its Galaxy counterparts.

Also... Does this site mean 200$ for a 2 year contract extension and thats it? on http://membershipwireless.com/48114/samsung-galaxy-s7-black-32gb/activationtype/new


----------



## Planterz (Oct 10, 2016)

CaiKroll said:


> Looking for a 6 INCH quad hd phone with Marshmallow (official or rom) , aws support, and a rear mounted fingerprint scanner. Preferably AMOLED but I can't rly afford to be more picky.

Click to collapse



The closest might be the Nexus 6P. It's 5.7", but there aren't any current 6" phones with fingerprint scanners worth owning, at least that I'm aware of. There might be some obscure Chinese one I don't know of.



tdurdenn said:


> Looking for phone...
> 
> 
> Unlocked/unlockable bootloader
> ...

Click to collapse



When it comes to Verizon and unlocked/unlockable bootloaders, you're pretty much stuck with Nexus or possibly Motorola Moto X (NOT Droid).



> Also... Does this site mean 200$ for a 2 year contract extension and thats it? on http://membershipwireless.com/48114/samsung-galaxy-s7-black-32gb/activationtype/new

Click to collapse



That's a contract price.


----------



## damponting44 (Oct 10, 2016)

One of my companions approached me for recommendation... 

His financial plan isn't too huge, with a maximum top of 15000 inr (~275 usd, however the indian traditions are infamous for high expenses; the s3 costs around 38000 inr = 690 usd; so trust you get the photo) 

Basically searching for a low spending android, perhaps a mid end gadget... 

All he needs is "the most recent android" on which he can play games...but I think about the peculiarities that accompany a low end telephone: deficient inside mem, low cpu and gpu, absence of authority update support...the list kinda goes on... 

I have focused on sony's live with walkman, for the most part for the way that it gives the most esteem for cash... 

The more the cash spared + better components; the more probable decision it would be... 

On the off chance that anyone has better proposals, please share them... 

Brands exhibit in india: Samsung, Htc, Sony, Micromax and littler nearness of Motorola and Huawei... 

There is no agreement framework accessible here, nor are "appropriations" or such...


----------



## SpaceMooseSE (Oct 10, 2016)

*Xiaomi Mi 5s or ZUK Z2 Pro?*

I've been using Sony phones earlier, but I recently broke the screen on my trusty old Z1 compact and need a replacement. Spontaneous I feel like the Xperia XZ would be the way to go. However, I feel it's a bit expensive compared to what you get.
I'm looking for something around 4.7-5.3", SD-card, IP-classification and a decent camera. Not that much for playing games on my phone, but I occasionally watch some Youtube.
I can probably not get it all so recently I'm getting more and more interested in the Xiaomi Mi 5s and ZUK Z2 Pro. Neither of which is generally available here in Sweden so I can't really walk into a store and try them out. Looking at Swedish forums the Xiaomi seems to be more popular here, but the ZUK got LTE band 20.
So I have a hard time making my mind up. Anyone that can share some experience?


----------



## hniu (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi!
Feeling lost and would be extremely grateful for any suggestions. Just 3 requirements:

- SD card support SDXC (up to 2T)
- Unskinned android. Like OxygenOS or Moto or similar. Or availability of stable ROM with stock android.
- Up to date spec (Snapdragon 820 or something comparable)

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## sitlet (Oct 10, 2016)

Hey all, I've been out of the loop on tablets for a while now. Currently using an HP Touchpad running android, but it's just getting way to slow for me. I don't use my tablet for much, just some ebook reading, netflix watching, and scrolling Twitter. I am looking for a new one, but there's just so many choices. I recently stumbled upon some Chinese tablets, brands like Chuwi and Xiaomi. Now, I know these are definitely cheap and the build quality isn't good, but spec wise they would definitely do what I need them to do, and since I don't use it that often, I think it would be OK. I'm not opposed to name brands at all, but I'd definitely have to go with a year old model or so to fit my budget. 

So, things I must have:
Android OS that can be upgradable
9-11 inch screen
At least 1920x1080 resolution
At least quad core
A full usb port
HDMI (micro or regular)

Things I don't care about:
Camera(s)
Weight/thickness

Looking to spend max 250-300. I'd appreciate any suggestions anyone has. I spent an hour last night on Amazon and there's just so many tablets out there...


----------



## clofan (Oct 10, 2016)

Looking for a cheap phone for call/text only, as a business line on Ting wireless.  Max I'd want to spend is 150 USD.

I'm really leaning toward this Moto G Play (4th gen) for $99 on Amazon. With ads, but come one, I'm sure a few searches on XDA can solve that problem . https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B01KBH547A Price is for Prime members only.


----------



## Hippie459MN (Oct 10, 2016)

DanielM998 said:


> Hey, how about an LG G5? Has pretty much everything you mentioned and it's a better value for the money in my opinion. I also wanted to ask, is the S5 still a good phone? I'm looking for a replacement for my Galaxy S2 but it doesn't necessarily have to be a new flagship, rather something older (read affordable) that still performs well on Marshmallow (possibly even Nougat in the future). Thanks!

Click to collapse



I actually still really like my S5. I am running MM on it now and it took some getting used too but I really like it. Im just looking to upgrade as I have had my S5 for 2 years now and just looking for something different. My mom has an S7 and I really really like it, and the wireless charging feature too, but the bootloader is locked (On sprint anyways, not sure about other carriers) and while it has been rooted, im too much of a flash junkie and really want a custom recovery so I can do more with my phone. The only thing on the S5 I dont like is that CM based roms doesnt seem to support fast charge. The reason I havent gone to a CM rom and stuck with TouchWiz.


----------



## DanielM998 (Oct 10, 2016)

Hippie459MN said:


> I actually still really like my S5. I am running MM on it now and it took some getting used too but I really like it. Im just looking to upgrade as I have had my S5 for 2 years now and just looking for something different. My mom has an S7 and I really really like it, and the wireless charging feature too, but the bootloader is locked (On sprint anyways, not sure about other carriers) and while it has been rooted, im too much of a flash junkie and really want a custom recovery so I can do more with my phone. The only thing on the S5 I dont like is that CM based roms doesnt seem to support fast charge. The reason I havent gone to a CM rom and stuck with TouchWiz.

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot, I might pick up a used one. I pretty much only care about battery life, camera and rom support with somewhat smooth performance and the S5 ticks those boxes for me.


----------



## karasahin (Oct 10, 2016)

DanielM998 said:


> Thanks a lot, I might pick up a used one. I pretty much only care about battery life, camera and rom support with somewhat smooth performance and the S5 ticks those boxes for me.

Click to collapse



the Galaxy S5 is a decent smartphone when it works properly so please take my advice and perform a firmware update to the latest ASAP after you buy it and see if anything wrong. I haven't updated my S5 after purchased and used about six months until needed to perform a firmware update (for solving bad quality calls) to the latest and now it is overheating as hell. Couldn't solve it no matter what I did. Although I was very content with the phone at the beginning now I'm seriously thinking to sell it. I can't help but wonder if Samsung deliberately sabotaged my phone through an update in order to buy a new one...


----------



## clanderson (Oct 10, 2016)

I currently have a Galaxy Note 4 that is rapidly failing. Originally I had high expectations for the Note 7, but with the progressively systemic gutting of enthusiasts phones, namely the Note series, it greatly disappointed. Not to mention the new Samsung IED feature.

I've considered the OnePlus 3, Pixel XL and a couple others, but haven't found a "phablet" worthy of an upgrade.. The market is extremely poor for enthusiasts these days..

Any suggestions on a good large form factor phone?


----------



## DanielM998 (Oct 11, 2016)

karasahin said:


> the Galaxy S5 is a decent smartphone when it works properly so please take my advice and perform a firmware update to the latest ASAP after you buy it and see if anything wrong. I haven't updated my S5 after purchased and used about six months until needed to perform a firmware update (for solving bad quality calls) to the latest and now it is overheating as hell. Couldn't solve it no matter what I did. Although I was very content with the phone at the beginning now I'm seriously thinking to sell it. I can't help but wonder if Samsung deliberately sabotaged my phone through an update in order to buy a new one...

Click to collapse



If I buy one, it's getting CM the second I get it haha, can't stand Touchwiz and all the bloat. However, now I'm also considering the LG G3. They should be more or less the same performance wise (plus a gig of ram with the 32 gb version) and it has a bigger screen and better camera (in the dark because of OIS and laser AF). Which one would you get?


----------



## EternalSeekerX (Oct 11, 2016)

*I may have to return my note 7..looking for a replacement if there is even one*

With all this debacle with samsung and its note line (it left me disappointed, but i am not gonna rant)

Now I need a new phone, any recommendations? Price range shouldn't be that much of an issue because I am getting a damn full refund, regardless of wind mobile liking it or not!

I love media consumption and media capture with the phone, I use every feature my Note 7 has and I would love to use newer features to. Battery life should be well and I love expandable storage. I use my phone for emulators, Pokemon Go, other high graphic (for a phone that is) game, spotify, data storage and transfer (for my work files and such), and I do use some "High Performance" application on the phone such as Autocad, Matlab , gnuroot Debian and other analysis software and even computing by uploading payloads via usb otg (as a hobby and sometimes to complete work on the go). I also love using root access (but if I can get most root features without rooting the phone it be great). With all that, I also use the phone like any other person such as for social media, phone calls (omg I know ), test messaging etc. 

So what phone should I jump on? The iris scanner and its 1440p HDR display did spoil me a bit (keep that in mind ) Also I think I might stick to type c devices since it has a higher bandwidth for otg capabilities?


----------



## xOutcasTx (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi guys,

I am wanting to buy a new/used phone for myself. I am in the range of £200 (GBP).

Requirements

CUSTOM ROM SUPPORT! (Unlocked Bootloader etc. (Easy S Off or whatever is relevant to the brand, so the phone is fully free))
1080P+
Relitavely New Processor
2GB+ RAM
Large Storage (or SD Card)
Fingerprint Sensor (Suggest some without too)

I currently have the Samsung Galaxy S4, so upgrades to that!

Thanks for your time and suggestions.


----------



## Fabianmarian (Oct 12, 2016)

What recommand between vernee apollo lite and xiaomi redmi note 4? And why? I don't know what phone to choose. Or another one in this budget for europe(shipping tax, vamale tax): 250-300 euro.


----------



## Planterz (Oct 13, 2016)

EternalSeekerX said:


> With all this debacle with samsung and its note line (it left me disappointed, but i am not gonna rant)
> 
> Now I need a new phone, any recommendations? Price range shouldn't be that much of an issue because I am getting a damn full refund, regardless of wind mobile liking it or not!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LG V20 is looking pretty damn nice to me. Root might be unlikely though, as was with the V10.


----------



## doubledragon5 (Oct 13, 2016)

Looking to get a new phone, my current Droid Turbo for Verizon.. I want to go back to Sprint, but only issue is their does not seem to be much dev on most of their newer phones. Any reason why? Plus they now have a very small seclection of phones they sell, Mainly Iphone, Samsung and Lg.. I was looking at the S7 Edge, can anyone confirm that roms from the international community work well with Sprint? I have noticed they seem to always have lots of Development.. Not sure which Sprint or Verizon phone to buy.. I know they need to be rootable and have good dev.. So which phone should I get. Not to picky just want one that can be rooted and dev.. Size of screen is not a big issue for me.


----------



## EternalSeekerX (Oct 13, 2016)

Planterz said:


> LG V20 is looking pretty damn nice to me. Root might be unlikely though, as was with the V10.

Click to collapse



Yeah? Was the v10 locked? Can't you unlock the bootloader?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## poornendu.winni (Oct 13, 2016)

Guys I'm on a tight budget here $300 to be exact and i finalized two devices anyone please suggest which will be the best i'll provide their specs too
The 1st device is *Mi Max(or better known in India as Mi Max Prime)*
Its Specs Are

Snapdragon 652 Octa-Core Processor clocked at 1.8Ghz containing
4x A53 Cores
4x A72 Cores (This is new and fast, that's for sure)
 Adreno 510 GPU

4GB LPDDR3 RAM
128GB of Internal Storage
6.44'' of Massive Display
 Hybrid Dual SIM Device with expandable upto 128GB
Gorilla Glass 4 or 3(don't eactly know) IPS LCD with ~342ppi fullHD Display
Camera- Don't really matter for me but its 16MP (low light is bad but natural or ample light photos are good

The 2nd device is *Oneplus 2*
Its Specs Are

Snapdragon 810 Octa-Core Processor clocked at 1.8Ghz containing
4x A53 Cores
4x A57 Cores
 Adreno 430 GPU

4GB LPDDR4 RAM
64GB of Internal Storage
5.5'' of Massive Display
 Dual SIM Device with no expandable storage option
Gorilla Glass 4 IPS LCD with ~401ppi fullHD Display
Camera- Don't really matter for me but its 13MP with laser autofocus and OIS(Optical Image Stabilization)

I want a device from them and my needs consist of reading, playing games(playing MCOC, Assasin's Creed: Identity and similar others). Here in India both are prized the same as of now so please help me choose


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Oct 15, 2016)

I have a budget off $200 maybe $300. I'm looking to retire my Galaxy S4 with something of equal or better specs. Not a big fan of Samsung's since this is my third one in a year that has had some sort of hardware failure. I always had good luck with Motorola and better radios IMO. Must have removable battery and storage! Any suggestions?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 PM ----------

Oh and an  unlocked/unlockable bootloader! Straight talk compatible.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## 350Rocket (Oct 15, 2016)

How about a moto x 2014 Xt1095. I have one and it's still almost as fast as my lg g4. It would be an upgrade from the s4, except the camera isn't very good. I'm hanging onto mine for if my g4 dies. I recently used it on a trip to the US (I'm in Canada) on a T-Mobile tourist package and it worked great. The original battery is still getting 5-6 hours screen on time and it's actually not too hard to replace it needed. I also once had to swap my sim card out of the g4 into the moto x cause I was out in the boonies and the lg couldn't get a good data connection and the moto x did.


----------



## the lost mobiler returns (Oct 15, 2016)

HONOR 8 or One Plus 3 or Mi5s Plus?

These devices really attracts me but I want to know more. Most reviews are done near the time when those phones are launch, but since then there have been many new updates to those phones. So I need an opinion which is better? This should take into account

1. Camera performance 
2. Battery life
3. System performance (any lags, bugs etc) (optional)

Thanks in advance =D


----------



## hcZeeWolf (Oct 15, 2016)

*Tablet with OTG charging and USB DAC support*

I'm looking for tablet 7" - 9". USB DAC support and charging-while-OTG are a must. GSM modem too - LTE would be nice. It would be the best to have those two functionalities out of the box, but if they could be added by custom kernel it won't hurt me - as long as kernel sources are freely available. Currently I have Cube Talk U51GT - overall suits my needs, but no USB Audio (UAPP is not a solution for me) and no OTG charging, it can be doable by modyfying kernel, but getting kernel sources is next to impossible. Seems like Nexus 7 II gen would be ideal for me, but this piece of hardware is getting old, and it's really hard to get even used one in decent condition. Any help or suggestion would be appreciated.


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Oct 15, 2016)

350Rocket said:


> How about a moto x 2014 Xt1095. I have one and it's still almost as fast as my lg g4. It would be an upgrade from the s4, except the camera isn't very good. I'm hanging onto mine for if my g4 dies. I recently used it on a trip to the US (I'm in Canada) on a T-Mobile tourist package and it worked great. The original battery is still getting 5-6 hours screen on time and it's actually not too hard to replace it needed. I also once had to swap my sim card out of the g4 into the moto x cause I was out in the boonies and the lg couldn't get a good data connection and the moto x did.

Click to collapse



Thanks I'll take a look at the xt1095. One thing though does it not have a removable battery? Your wording had me a bit confused. I was thinking if an LG G4 as well but a bit timid to switch because of the buttons being on the back rather then the side.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (Oct 16, 2016)

Xplorer4x4 said:


> Thanks I'll take a look at the xt1095. One thing though does it not have a removable battery? Your wording had me a bit confused. I was thinking if an LG G4 as well but a bit timid to switch because of the buttons being on the back rather then the side.

Click to collapse



Battery on Moto X is not removable. It's not impossible to disassemble and replace, but it's not a quick fix. LG G4 would be a good choice. Only the T-Mobile version (H811) and the international unlocked version (H815) seem to have ROMs available, or rather have unlocked/unlockable bootloaders, and you might have to revert to an older baseband. You'll get used to the rear buttons.


----------



## MultiCulti (Oct 16, 2016)

Hello folks ...

let me know your opinions :silly:

i'm looking for a phone (own the P9 Plus DS 64GB at the moment) ...

But i really need to get a phone with AOSP, or at least CM support!

I would love to buy a Nexus 6p, but i need DualSim, as i dont want to run throug the world with to phones!

I love the P9 Plus as phone itself, but the software ... urghhh


So, what high end phone has the best AOSP/CM support with  DualSim and at least 64 GB?

I owned the OP3 before the P9 Plus ... so, if there is no other, i have to go back to the OP3 :laugh:

The Axon 7 was promising, but as i read, ZTE was talking just **** ... as  they wount release the sources!

Thx folks


----------



## stevedensmore (Oct 16, 2016)

I'm looking for a super cheap, rootable phones.  I already have two Motorola Moto E 2nd Gen phones, and they work perfectly for what I need.  I kick myself for not buying a few more at $25/each.  Is there anything else in the $25-35 price range that's comparable?


----------



## charlie2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

Check on MetroPCS   if you switch the give the Samsung Galaxy On5 for free


----------



## Trunksleo (Oct 16, 2016)

Which one do you choose with best camera and battery life?

Sony XA, Z5 Compact, Sony M5? (same price)


----------



## Psilidae (Oct 16, 2016)

stevedensmore said:


> I'm looking for a super cheap, rootable phones.  I already have two Motorola Moto E 2nd Gen phones, and they work perfectly for what I need.  I kick myself for not buying a few more at $25/each.  Is there anything else in the $25-35 price range that's comparable?

Click to collapse



I'm going to jump on with a similar question. 

I'm also looking for a really cheap phone on which I can mess around with real low-level development. My goal is to mess around with custom boot-loaders and operating systems—I'd be really happy just getting "Hello World" to show up on a phone screen. So, I'm looking for easy(ish) to hack and cheap enough that I'm not going to feel bad if I brick it in one day. It'd be nice if it was a device other people use for similar hacking activities, so that I might be able to find some sort of troubleshooting support.

I don't care how new or old the hardware is, I mostly want suggestions for something that's not going to be a blackbox of proprietary, untouchable components.


----------



## SkyFlasher (Oct 18, 2016)

So after many research I'm willing to spend 300-350k for a new phone and I come with few options but dunno which one choose, here my options:
-Moto Z Play. Well the recently new Moto Z Play just came out and looks really good it would be better if came with a 650 or 652 SP but well the 625 do the job. But the most I like about this phone is his super awesome battery of 3510mAh which promise a really good autonomy. And the Moto-mods well proly I'll just could use the extra battery one and the JBL speakers not really interested in the rest.
-Lg G5. Recently it drops the price to my range 350-400k so it's a really good option too, no much to say SP 820 with 4GB DDR4 and 2k display it's a beast for a really good price. But dunno if it has many problems like the G4, you know: problems with screen (ghosting) someones says it also has problem with the Wifi dunno if it's true, and it having a really smaller battery just with 2800mAh but also dunno how well the 820 do the job with energy consumption, so it can equal to a 625 with a bigger battery.
-Galaxy A7, well a smaller cpu a SP 615, 3GB RAM and a decent battery and well it's "Samsung" dunno about this.
-Moto G4 Plus. Still a good one to from Lenovo Moto, a slightly better cpu 617 but only 2RAM DDR3 also being 28nm the 617 so it has a worst energy consumption and also many users have been complaining about screen ghosting too over the IPS LCD screen of the G4+, so dunno about it.

Also honorable mentions:
ONE PLUS 3. Yeah if only available in my country it will be my dream phone for that price range, it is just PERFECT. But can't get it.
Galaxy A9. 4000mAh for a FHD screen it's just awesome! But also isn't available in my country.


----------



## strongst (Oct 18, 2016)

SkyFlasher said:


> So after many research I'm willing to spend 300-350k for a new phone and I come with few options but dunno which one choose, here my options:
> -Moto Z Play. Well the recently new Moto Z Play just came out and looks really good it would be better if came with a 650 or 652 SP but well the 625 do the job. But the most I like about this phone is his super awesome battery of 3510mAh which promise a really good autonomy. And the Moto-mods well proly I'll just could use the extra battery one and the JBL speakers not really interested in the rest.
> -Lg G5. Recently it drops the price to my range 350-400k so it's a really good option too, no much to say SP 820 with 4GB DDR4 and 2k display it's a beast for a really good price. But dunno if it has many problems like the G4, you know: problems with screen (ghosting) someones says it also has problem with the Wifi dunno if it's true, and it having a really smaller battery just with 2800mAh but also dunno how well the 820 do the job with energy consumption, so it can equal to a 625 with a bigger battery.
> -Galaxy A7, well a smaller cpu a SP 615, 3GB RAM and a decent battery and well it's "Samsung" dunno about this.
> ...

Click to collapse



Zuk Z1 has also 4100mAh battery :good: check it out


----------



## SkyFlasher (Oct 19, 2016)

strongst said:


> Zuk Z1 has also 4100mAh battery :good: check it out

Click to collapse



It is nice, bu't cant get on my country


----------



## Claureid (Oct 19, 2016)

Hey I'm from India. I'm stuck between Redmi Note 3 (32gb/3gb = INR 12K/-) and Moto X Play (16gb/2gb = 15K). 
Previous phones :-
1. LG Optimus G (~3yrs and still going smooth - horrible batt) required Logic board replacement (short circuit due to rain - June 2016), which got serviced in a day. 
2. Moto E 1st gen. still doing great. Broke screen last year, that also got fixed in day.
I'm hoping for this kind of longevity and parts availability under INR 15,000 and I'm a little scared about Xiaomi's longevity. I'm not much of a gamer, so can sacrifice power for lifespan.  

I'm avoiding : 
G4 plus - amazon exclusive with lots of defective unit complaints
Asus - no friend has it 
Samsung - cheap plastic/bad design 

Please help !!!

---------- Post added at 06:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 PM ----------




SkyFlasher said:


> So after many research I'm willing to spend 300-350k for a new phone and I come with few options but dunno which one choose, here my options:
> -Moto Z Play. Well the recently new Moto Z Play just came out and looks really good it would be better if came with a 650 or 652 SP but well the 625 do the job. But the most I like about this phone is his super awesome battery of 3510mAh which promise a really good autonomy. And the Moto-mods well proly I'll just could use the extra battery one and the JBL speakers not really interested in the rest.
> -Lg G5. Recently it drops the price to my range 350-400k so it's a really good option too, no much to say SP 820 with 4GB DDR4 and 2k display it's a beast for a really good price. But dunno if it has many problems like the G4, you know: problems with screen (ghosting) someones says it also has problem with the Wifi dunno if it's true, and it having a really smaller battery just with 2800mAh but also dunno how well the 820 do the job with energy consumption, so it can equal to a 625 with a bigger battery.
> -Galaxy A7, well a smaller cpu a SP 615, 3GB RAM and a decent battery and well it's "Samsung" dunno about this.
> ...

Click to collapse



How about Moto X Play ?  Xiaomi Redmi note 3 is also worth checking out.


----------



## Vatsal (Oct 19, 2016)

Claureid said:


> Hey I'm from India. I'm stuck between Redmi Note 3 (32gb/3gb = INR 12K/-) and Moto X Play (16gb/2gb = 15K).
> Previous phones :-
> 1. LG Optimus G (~3yrs and still going smooth - horrible batt) required Logic board replacement (short circuit due to rain - June 2016), which got serviced in a day.
> 2. Moto E 1st gen. still doing great. Broke screen last year, that also got fixed in day.
> ...

Click to collapse



I would prefer Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 or Mi Max (If you can deal with the large screen 6.44" lol)


----------



## Claureid (Oct 19, 2016)

Vatsal said:


> I would prefer Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 or Mi Max (If you can deal with the large screen 6.44" lol)

Click to collapse



 Thanks larger the better !! 

oh wait, its sold out in flip... oh god..


----------



## Vatsal (Oct 19, 2016)

Claureid said:


> Thanks larger the better !!
> 
> oh wait, its sold out in flip... oh god..

Click to collapse



Amazon has it I think.


----------



## Claureid (Oct 19, 2016)

Vatsal said:


> Amazon has it I think.

Click to collapse



You are right, I was just going through the reviews. Actually I have seen many complaints of defective units shipped through amazon, which is why I look for defective unit complaints in the reviews section. Fortunately it has got just two such cases through-out the 2 pages I went through, hoping I wont end up among them lol checking further.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## birdgofly (Oct 20, 2016)

Hey all!

I'm trying to decide between getting a moto x2, a droid turbo, or an xperia x3. 

I think the turbo has the best specs overall, but those ugly capacitive buttons! And I've read a lot of great things about the moto x2 from an overall user experience standpoint, and the xperia line just seems high quality. 

Any thoughts on the matter would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 350Rocket (Oct 20, 2016)

I have a moto x 2014 xt1095 and also an lg g4. I used to have an HTC m9 that I gave to my girlfriend to replace her old iPhone 5 that had no space left on it. I am biased but out of your options I'd take the moto x. I like mine other than the camera sucks. Battery life is awesome despite the small battery size. I liked the non removable 2300mah battery in the moto since it lasted 6-7 hours screen on time, compared to the lg g4 that lasts 3-3.5 hours screen on time. I had to order a second battery for the g4 and I haven't had to do that since the Nexus one 6 years ago.


----------



## SkyFlasher (Oct 20, 2016)

strongst said:


> Zuk Z1 has also 4100mAh battery :good: check it out

Click to collapse





Vatsal said:


> I would prefer Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 or Mi Max (If you can deal with the large screen 6.44" lol)

Click to collapse



I look out fr the Xiaomi but too hard to get those Chinesee phones here in LATAM, and the Moto X Play it's just too low-tier to me


----------



## birdgofly (Oct 20, 2016)

Thank you for your reply 350Rocket! So I've done more research and I'm really between the moto x2 and the droid turbo. 

I tend to keep phones for a while (currently still using a RAZR M I got in 2013), so I like that the turbo is more future proof with the beefy specs. However I really enjoy having my devices rooted and I'm worried that whatever used turbo I buy from eBay will be updated/unlockable and I won't be able to remove all the Verizon bloatware/ enjoy all that rooting has to offer. 

The moto x2 is more aesthetically pleasing to me, can be easily unlocked, and is already upgraded to marshmallow anyway. But will it be unable to tolerate the latest apps because of it's lesser specs? Is it already outdated? 

Any advice is appreciated!!


----------



## Vatsal (Oct 20, 2016)

Claureid said:


> You are right, I was just going through the reviews. Actually I have seen many complaints of defective units shipped through amazon, which is why I look for defective unit complaints in the reviews section. Fortunately it has got just two such cases through-out the 2 pages I went through, hoping I wont end up among them lol checking further.

Click to collapse



Amazon ships fine. There are no defective units reports.



SkyFlasher said:


> I look out fr the Xiaomi but too hard to get those Chinesee phones here in LATAM, and the Moto X Play it's just too low-tier to me

Click to collapse



Ahh, depending on your budget, maybe you can look out for moto x pure or something.


----------



## 350Rocket (Oct 20, 2016)

birdgofly said:


> Thank you for your reply 350Rocket! So I've done more research and I'm really between the moto x2 and the droid turbo.
> 
> I tend to keep phones for a while (currently still using a RAZR M I got in 2013), so I like that the turbo is more future proof with the beefy specs. However I really enjoy having my devices rooted and I'm worried that whatever used turbo I buy from eBay will be updated/unlockable and I won't be able to remove all the Verizon bloatware/ enjoy all that rooting has to offer.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The moto x feels and looks better than the g4. So far it hasn't slowed down any, but I'm running resurrection remix rom based on cm13, for the past 6+ months I think. The only complaint is the camera, and the flash stopped working after I replaced the screen (my fault I assume). And my replacement display has burn in but it's tolerable on black themes. I think for what you can get these for its a good deal unless you care about the camera a lot.


----------



## slingblade01 (Oct 20, 2016)

*New Rooted phone for Verizon?*

I am Verizon customer with the Unlimited Data Plan.  I am currently using a Droid Turbo.  Are there any new phones worth discussing that are rootable?  What about purchasing from the Moto Store?


----------



## DroidFreak32 (Oct 21, 2016)

slingblade01 said:


> Are there any new phones worth discussing that are rootable?

Click to collapse



OnePlus 3


----------



## Planterz (Oct 21, 2016)

rushabshah32 said:


> OnePlus 3

Click to collapse



Not compatible with Verizon.
@slingblade01 Nexus devices or Moto X unlocked from Motorola will be rootable and compatible with Verizon.


----------



## EternalSeekerX (Oct 21, 2016)

Need some help deciding on a new device.

Some background:




        So my device history is as followed: *Acer Liquid --> Galaxy Nexus --> Galaxy Note 3 --> Galaxy Note 7.*

*Price:* The range should be the same as my galaxy note 7 in CDN dollars but lower msrp the better! 
*Carrier:* Wind Mobile (I believe they are GSM?) 
*Country:* Canada 
*Size Preference:* Well between 5.5 to 5.7.

*My usage has evolved per device, I will list the recent usage from my Note 7: *
-Used the phone for calling,texting,social media, etc. 
-Media consumption using a 1440p screen for YouTube, Netflix, and some native HDR content, music using lossless files with power amp and music streaming with spotify 
-Heavy 3D games, emulators, and Pokemon Go, etc. 
-Using hpc applications, loading compute payloads using otg, gnuroot to run workstation applications (programming, scripts, sensor data, machine vision, etc.); Use for on the go work but mostly a side/independant work 
-Using drafting application on native android and linux (part of the previous point) 
-Used fingerprint and iris scanner, SD card encryption, phone encryption during start up, secure folder, etc. 
-Used all samsung features 
-Listen to music using a 3.5mm jack at home and bt headphones on the go/gym 
-Taking pictures, videos, using slow mo 
-etc.
*
So, to summarize : *
I love media consumption and media capture with the phone, I use every feature my Note 7 has and I would love to use newer features to. Battery life should be well and I love expandable storage. I use my phone for emulators, Pokemon Go, other high graphic (for a phone that is) game, spotify, data storage and transfer (for my work files and such), and I do use some "High Performance" application on the phone such as Autocad, Matlab , gnuroot Debian and other analysis software and even computing by uploading payloads via usb otg(as a hobby and sometimes to complete work on the go). I also love using root access (but if I can get most root features without rooting the phone it be great).With all that, I also use the phone like any other person such as for social media, phone calls (omg I know ), test messaging etc. 

For the future: I would use Android wear/samsung gear s3, wireless charging, etc.
    


I only spent 570.00 CDN on the note 7 because of wind tab upfront. I was paying $25.00 a month until my tab cleared out. Since I refunded my note 7 I only got back the 570.00. 

So for my options I have this:
 1). Get the S7 Edge now at full retail price with the 100 discount now. Maybe upgrade to the S8 edge or note 8 and give the s7e away. 
2). Get Pixel XL and hope to get it soon from google play store. 
3). Get LG V20 and hope no issues arise.
4). Or are there any devices that cost less but has really good specs for my use case that I can use till Samsung next flagship? Most of the so called mid range devices cost upwards of 600 to 700 in cdn dollars. 
Looking for SD expansion, similar to better performance than exynos 8890 or SD 820, 1440p screen or atleast amoled and usb type-C?


----------



## naivetiu (Oct 22, 2016)

Hello, I need some phone advice. Since I need to return my Note 7 I've been trying to figure out which other phone to get. I realized recently that all these crazy specs don't really matter to me and all I want from a phone is a good battery to last through an eventful day (e.g. when I go to a concert I'd prefer if I didn't have to re-charge it), a good camera (so that I can take some good footage at said concert lol), and either plenty of storage or expandable storage. All the other things like waterproof, wireless charging, etc are nice but they're just things that I don't end up using. I just want a device that allows me to use social media, communicate with family back home, record my experiences on my exchange abroad, and ideally last a whole day. Probably unnecessary to buy a phone with a million other fancy features.

My budget is anywhere below $500. I know there are a few cheap phones like OnePlus 3 and the Nextbit Robin but I don't think their battery lives are that good. There are also some Chinese phones that seem good like the Xiaomi Mi Note Pro but I'm not sure which ones are the best. I'm also open for getting a secondhand phone, although it kind of worries me to do so since I've never done it before. FYI I'm in South Korea so I'll have to check whether the bands for my options will work here. 

Maybe I should just get a Samsung Galaxy s7 with the $100 discount, but the past 2 Samsung phones I've had have this really weird static sound whenever I film videos... But maybe it's caused by my phone case since it's the magnetic one? I don't even know D:

Any ideas?


----------



## kireflow90 (Oct 22, 2016)

Psilidae said:


> I'm going to jump on with a similar question.
> 
> I'm also looking for a really cheap phone on which I can mess around with real low-level development. My goal is to mess around with custom boot-loaders and operating systems—I'd be really happy just getting "Hello World" to show up on a phone screen. So, I'm looking for easy(ish) to hack and cheap enough that I'm not going to feel bad if I brick it in one day. It'd be nice if it was a device other people use for similar hacking activities, so that I might be able to find some sort of troubleshooting support.
> 
> I don't care how new or old the hardware is, I mostly want suggestions for something that's not going to be a blackbox of proprietary, untouchable components.

Click to collapse



The galaxy light may be what you want. Still has active development (not a ton but enough users to help out) okay specs and runs pretty well on the one good custom ROM we have. They're old enough that you could probably get one on eBay for cheap

Sent from my SGH-T399N using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Claureid (Oct 23, 2016)

Vatsal said:


> I would prefer Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 or Mi Max (If you can deal with the large screen 6.44" lol)

Click to collapse



Thanks Vatsal, so I finally settled with the Mi Max. I must say this thing is frigging awesome. The camera shoots a little grainy though, but its far outweighed by the overall goodness of this device. This has to be the best device under this budget !


----------



## Vatsal (Oct 23, 2016)

Claureid said:


> Thanks Vatsal, so I finally settled with the Mi Max. I must say this thing is frigging awesome. The camera shoots a little grainy though, but its far outweighed by the overall goodness of this device. This has to be the best device under this budget !

Click to collapse



Haha it's a pretty nice device. 
I have it around as well. And I really like it 
Anyways glad you liked it :good:


----------



## Claureid (Oct 23, 2016)

Vatsal said:


> Haha it's a pretty nice device.
> I have it around as well. And I really like it
> Anyways glad you liked it :good:

Click to collapse



Oh great you're using it as well !! (...slightly off-topic : you must have found a way to fix the grainy in-door video issue ?)


----------



## D5R (Oct 23, 2016)

Hello guys!

I'm currently stuck between choosing the Galaxy S7 Edge or the OnePlus 3.

The main thing I don't like about the Samsung is the software. I know touchwiz is better nowadays, but I don't really like it that much (yes i've tried it, my brother has one).

Altough I never tried a Oneplus 3 before, I really like the phone. From the reviews I've seen, I love the design and more importantly I love the Software. So my question is, which one should I choose, considering I can get the S7 Edge with a great discount almost matching the Oneplus 3 price?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## kireflow90 (Oct 23, 2016)

D5R said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I'm currently stuck between choosing the Galaxy S7 Edge or the OnePlus 3.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd wait for the one plus 4

Sent from my SGH-T399N using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Oct 24, 2016)

kireflow90 said:


> The galaxy light may be what you want. Still has active development (not a ton but enough users to help out) okay specs and runs pretty well on the one good custom ROM we have. They're old enough that you could probably get one on eBay for cheap
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T399N using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



The Galaxy Light would not be what I'd recommend. Very little development, it's practically abandoned, and frankly, it's a piece of crap. I Hulk-smashed mine in frustration.

A Galaxy S3 or S4 (Snapdragon, with unlocked bootloader) or Nexus 4 or 5 or LG G2 would be my recommendations for a cheap phone to tinker with. The S3 and S4 have the advantage of microSD and USB OTG, which can act as a secondary failsafe if you screw something up, plus an easily swapped battery. The Nexus 4 and 5 and LG G2 are extremely tinker-friendly, and aren't terribly difficult to replace the battery or screen assembly, so you can pick one up for very cheap and bring new life to it despite being "tired" from old age. Moto X 2013 Developer Edition would be a good choice too. All these phones are still competent enough to do what you would expect a phone to do, and can be had for dirt cheap. And more to the point, all will have tons of development including ROMs, kernels, recoveries, etc. Of those I listed, my personal choices would be the S4 or the G2. The Nexuses are both limited in storage, the 5 less limited, but the battery kinda sucks and the camera really sucks, and the G2 covers both of those problems. And the S4 with the battery (get a Zerolemon 3000mAh replacement) and microSD slot make it an extremely practical device, both for tinkering and actual use.


----------



## kireflow90 (Oct 24, 2016)

Planterz said:


> The Galaxy Light would not be what I'd recommend. Very little development, it's practically abandoned, and frankly, it's a piece of crap. I Hulk-smashed mine in frustration.
> 
> A Galaxy S3 or S4 (Snapdragon, with unlocked bootloader) or Nexus 4 or 5 or LG G2 would be my recommendations for a cheap phone to tinker with. The S3 and S4 have the advantage of microSD and USB OTG, which can act as a secondary failsafe if you screw something up, plus an easily swapped battery. The Nexus 4 and 5 and LG G2 are extremely tinker-friendly, and aren't terribly difficult to replace the battery or screen assembly, so you can pick one up for very cheap and bring new life to it despite being "tired" from old age. Moto X 2013 Developer Edition would be a good choice too. All these phones are still competent enough to do what you would expect a phone to do, and can be had for dirt cheap. And more to the point, all will have tons of development including ROMs, kernels, recoveries, etc. Of those I listed, my personal choices would be the S4 or the G2. The Nexuses are both limited in storage, the 5 less limited, but the battery kinda sucks and the camera really sucks, and the G2 covers both of those problems. And the S4 with the battery (get a Zerolemon 3000mAh replacement) and microSD slot make it an extremely practical device, both for tinkering and actual use.

Click to collapse



It really is lol. Do you know anything about the Alcatel Idol 4 (cricket version)? I'm pretty sure I'm going to but it this week just wanted your input on it.


----------



## Trunksleo (Oct 24, 2016)

Which its best??

NEW
alcatel idol 3 (4.7), moto g 3 (2gb/16gb) xt 1540, moto g4 play, huawei p8 lite, BLU Vivo Air LTE. LG ZERO or XCAM

USED
HTC M8, MOTO X 2013 developer edition, S5 or mini, S4 or Mini.

All about near the same price.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Planterz (Oct 24, 2016)

kireflow90 said:


> It really is lol. Do you know anything about the Alcatel Idol 4 (cricket version)? I'm pretty sure I'm going to but it this week just wanted your input on it.

Click to collapse



A co-worker of mine had the Idol 3 until the screen cracked after leaving it in his car (it gets a bit warm here during the summer). It seemed nice, especially for the price. Good speakers. I expect the Idol 4 to be the same. It won't be a gaming powerhouse, but will suffice for typical daily stuff. Plenty of RAM, enough storage (plus microSD slot), etc. As far as development goes, I have no idea at all. Interestingly, many of Cricket's phones support T-Mobile's band 12 LTE despite them being an AT&T MVNO.


----------



## kireflow90 (Oct 24, 2016)

Planterz said:


> A co-worker of mine had the Idol 3 until the screen cracked after leaving it in his car (it gets a bit warm here during the summer). It seemed nice, especially for the price. Good speakers. I expect the Idol 4 to be the same. It won't be a gaming powerhouse, but will suffice for typical daily stuff. Plenty of RAM, enough storage (plus microSD slot), etc. As far as development goes, I have no idea at all. Interestingly, many of Cricket's phones support T-Mobile's band 12 LTE despite them being an AT&T MVNO.

Click to collapse



no real development yet, some people have twrp and root for certain variants but from what I've heard the cricket one is still a no go.


----------



## w4y4n (Oct 25, 2016)

Short question, oneplus one or lg g2? Need some advices, thanks.

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## 350Rocket (Oct 25, 2016)

I owned a one plus one and an lg g2 both only for a few months. I think I'd go for the one plus one based on build quality, screen size, storage size, and development.


----------



## Trunksleo (Oct 25, 2016)

Trunksleo said:


> Which its best??
> 
> NEW
> alcatel idol 3 (4.7), moto g 3 (2gb/16gb) xt 1540, moto g4 play, huawei p8 lite, BLU Vivo Air LTE. LG ZERO or XCAM
> ...

Click to collapse



Nobody???


----------



## strongst (Oct 25, 2016)

Trunksleo said:


> Nobody???

Click to collapse



Lol, so much devices. I think it's difficult to select only one that's the best, cause the features are not identical and also the rom support I think...


----------



## 350Rocket (Oct 25, 2016)

I vote m8 out of those because i had one and loved it. The camera wasn't as bad as everyone said. Much better than the moto x 2014.


----------



## Trunksleo (Oct 25, 2016)

strongst said:


> Lol, so much devices. I think it's difficult to select only one that's the best, cause the features are not identical and also the rom support I think...

Click to collapse



Yes, i know.

Then from this: NEW
alcatel idol 3 (4.7), moto g 3 (2gb/16gb) xt 1540, moto g4 play

Or step up on budget:

New: m4 aqua, sony m5, sony xa or z5compact.


----------



## kromastorm (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi all,
I am looking to buy a budget tablet (8 inch) in India. Budget is around Rs 15K ( $220). Main usage will be listening music and watching movies, light facebook games etc.  I am out of touch with tablet world so I have no idea what is good. I have checked out lenovo yoga Tab 3 8, not sure if this is the best device out there for my budget. 

Please let me know your suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## bloodstains (Oct 27, 2016)

I was hoping for help selecting a phone or tablet with 2 specific requirements.  Bcmon support as well as good/decent built in gps (that works without a cell connection).


----------



## Paludal (Oct 27, 2016)

Had my Galaxy S5 attempt at pull a Note 7, but not enough guts to catch fire luckily.. (Battery swollen up enough to push screen from frame), it happened within a year of buying it so, I got a full refund.. So I am looking for a new phone. Have some problems choosing, the Phones I currently am down to is Galaxy S7 Edge (kind of feels risky).. and Sony XZ. Main use (other than phone use) is Ingress/Pokemon go and Kairosoft games. Good GPS is rather important. and IP68 as its cold and snow here in Norway in winter time, Cold and wet during autum and spring. good waterproofing is good.


----------



## gorilla p (Oct 27, 2016)

Very happy with the Nexus 5X that I purchased last year. It had some performance issues at first due to new architecture, new OS, and throttling issues.
For the past 6mo and especially since 7.0 update performance has been excellent. I run scaled back settings for improved battery life and everything is still very snappy and no lag. Might not be good for heavy gamers due to throttling.
Full support for T-Mobile bands for LTE, long range 700MHz, VoLTE and more.
Camera is excellent and Electronic Image Stabilization is available with a one line build.prop entry.
Tons of custom ROM, kernel, recovery support which has added extra features, performance and security improvements (kernel has ARP-spoofing protection), latest version of Android right away and quarterly firmware/security updates. Pixel features work. This device will have ports of the latest Android version for years to come. 
There are tons of accessories available and battery life is decent.

Very happy so far. This device is a perfect example that good firmware is just as important as hardware when developing a device.


Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Rannison (Oct 28, 2016)

*Need help picking a new phone*

Hi Everyone,

I'm hoping to get some advice on what phone to buy.  Here are my search parameters:

*OS & Provider:*
Android or Windows based (Android preferred, Lollipop or higher).
T-Mobile US (or compatible).

*Hardware:*
Highest performance/speed commercially available (CPU, GPU, RAM).

*Stock:*
I plan to flash mine, but my wife's will be stock, so I'd like the best performance even in comparison across all stock models commercially available.

*Price:*
Not a concern, just give me the best hardware!

*Optional (but nice):*
Any modularity, such as upgradable parts (from performance perspective) or external access to SD, etc etc.
IR blaster / radio transmitter would also be nice.

*What I don't care about:*
Camera/audio doesn't matter.
Battery life doesn't matter.
Heat dissipation doesn't matter.

My background is mostly in custom computer builds, so please forgive any ignorance on my part regarding mobile phones.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## slingblade01 (Oct 29, 2016)

Planterz said:


> Not compatible with Verizon.
> 
> @slingblade01 Nexus devices or Moto X unlocked from Motorola will be rootable and compatible with Verizon.

Click to collapse



You mentioned Nexus devices.  If I purchase a Pixel or XL (Verizon version) from a non-Verizon source, will it be rootable?  My primary goal is keeping my unlimited data and wifi tether.


----------



## wtherrell (Oct 29, 2016)

slingblade01 said:


> You mentioned Nexus devices.  If I purchase a Pixel or XL (Verizon version) from a non-Verizon source, will it be rootable?  My primary goal is keeping my unlimited data and wifi tether.

Click to collapse



My advice: Buy from Google. It will be rootable . Your Verizon nano sim should work just fine with it.


----------



## iTz_Karmah (Oct 30, 2016)

*Suggestion!*

I'm typing from Italy and I need a new phone! Not bery big (5" max), great battery life and good cameras. Budget 200/250€ max.
I've considered Meizu M3S, Xiaomi Redmi 3 Pro, Xiaomi Mi5, Huawei P8 and Samsung A5 2016 but I'm really confused! Please suggest me which one is the best or some new devices. Thanks.


----------



## strongst (Oct 31, 2016)

iTz_Karmah said:


> I'm typing from Italy and I need a new phone! Not bery big (5" max), great battery life and good cameras. Budget 200/250â?¬ max.
> I've considered Meizu M3S, Xiaomi Redmi 3 Pro, Xiaomi Mi5, Huawei P8 and Samsung A5 2016 but I'm really confused! Please suggest me which one is the best or some new devices. Thanks.

Click to collapse



How about Huawei p9 lite?


----------



## seeker1107 (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi, I am planning to upgrade my Huawei Mate 7 TL10, my chocies are to LG V20, Axon 7, One Plus 3, Galaxy S7 Edge. I am looking for a nice display and camera with good specs and feature.. hope you guys could help. Thank you.


----------



## chrispayne (Nov 2, 2016)

*Options from the Telus catalog*

I'm due for a corporate upgrade, and as such I'm probably limited to what is available from Telus directly. Currently on a LG G3 and it is a great phone even on a stock variant ROM (Camera kicks ass!). If I were paying the bills I would probably stick with it for a while yet, but since I am not, I am kicking the tires so to speak.

*What I would like:
*Good camera (snapping photos of the kids is a big part of what I do with my phone)
Decent Battery life
Decent future developer support - once off warranty I tend to flash the hell out of things.

Options I am considering:

*Google Pixel XL
*Seems to be bootloader locked similar to Verizon, which is annoying, although you can get around it for now.
Should be good developer support assuming the bootloader continues to be unlockable.
Frequent updates
Excellent hardware.

*Motorola Moto Z
*Seems to be bootloader unlockable at cost of void warranty.
Developer support seems slim at the moment, AOSP support questionable (I had a Moto X 2014 at one point and the camera was never as good on AOSP).
Good hardware
Possible smallish battery
Moto Mods ? expensive

*Samsung Galazxy S7
*It's Exynos based, so presumably unlockable in some way
Don't like TW, AOSP support not as good as the Qualcomm variants but less locked down at least.
Great camera reviews
Water proof for peace of mind

Anything else from the Telus catalog http://www.telus.com/en/sk/mobility/catalog/ ?

If none of those really fit I may push for a Oneplus 3 or an Axon 7, but that is a whole 'nother battle. 

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## ComicBookFan88 (Nov 2, 2016)

*What phone would you recommend?*

Hello again guys i'm hoping that you can help me with my latest predicament. I'm looking to get a new phone, but i need some help to decide what phone would be best for me. I'm on a 12 month contract with EE for data. So any phones that are considered will need to allow me to transfer my EE data sim card from my old phone to my new phone.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## wtherrell (Nov 2, 2016)

chrispayne said:


> I'm due for a corporate upgrade, and as such I'm probably limited to what is available from Telus directly. Currently on a LG G3 and it is a great phone even on a stock variant ROM (Camera kicks ass!). If I were paying the bills I would probably stick with it for a while yet, but since I am not, I am kicking the tires so to speak.
> 
> *What I would like:
> *Good camera (snapping photos of the kids is a big part of what I do with my phone)
> ...

Click to collapse



Pixel XL from Google store. Bootloader easily unlockable. Root is also. No custom recovery as yet. If you are forced to get from Telus, then IDK.


----------



## meowy28 (Nov 2, 2016)

*In need of an upgrade*

Hello all!

I used to have an Alcatel Idol 3 (4.7") until it fell and it's screen broke, now I am looking for a replacement. I must say that I absolutely LOVED my phone, it was decently fast, cheap, never had to charge my battery mid-day, I could run all casual games, it was small and thin (full disclosure, I am really small) and the speakers were pretty great.

I was looking for a new phone and doing some research and ended up looking at the Samsung A5 2015, this phone however, was a little expensive to what it was offering (even though it was an upgrade, it looks pretty good and it's still pretty thin). So after some more hours of research I ended up discovering the LG Nexus 5X. This phone looks amazing! I think it's a little too big, but for the price and what it offers I think it definitely a better buy than a Samsung. 

Now, I also discovered the Alcatel Idol 4, which has more ram, 8 cores and more MP for the cameras. I did however, break an Alcatel before so I am a little weary of buying the exact same thing again, I'd rather spend a little more for something more durable.

*TLDR*: Broke an Alcatel Idol 3 (4.7"), need a new phone, looking for something similar in size, better in specs, around $300 ish max. Currently looking at an LG Nexus 5X or Alcatel Idol 4. Which do you recommend? Is there a better alternative?

Thanks!


----------



## Forgetten (Nov 2, 2016)

I wanted to buy Samsung Galaxy Note7, but, when i see posts about explosion and recall, i won't want buy them


----------



## strongst (Nov 2, 2016)

Forgetten said:


> I wanted to buy Samsung Galaxy Note7, but, when i see posts about explosion and recall, i won't want buy them

Click to collapse



I thought you can't buy it anymore, due to recall of all units through Samsung


----------



## domina (Nov 3, 2016)

Hello. Today my S3 stuck in bootloop. As my volume up button is dead i think there is nothing i can do.

Currently iam looking for a new device and i have no clue what to buy. I would like to have:

Solid build quality (metal unibody would be great)

Big modding community (at least a good working CM13)

Not too big (max 5,2 if the device is still small)

Not more than 400€, 300€ would be better

SD Card


My current favorite is the Honor 7 but the rom support is a dealbreaker. Same for Xiaomi Redmi 3. Any ideas?


----------



## rickscafe (Nov 4, 2016)

I need help, or at least direction. I have a Samsung Galaxy Note 3 that's slowly dying on me. It has 32gb internal memory + a 64gb external card. My carrier's Verizon Wireless in the U.S., which I plan to stay with. To add to the fun, I have health problems (chronic pain, fatigue, etc.) that limit me somewhat.

I've been satisfied with the Note 3 (except for the bloatware, which is universal, and I don't want to root). The memory and features on the Note 3 are sufficient for my needs - largely reading and listening to music. I'm not into anything especially memory-intensive, but like having plenty of storage. I'd be okay with a new phone with similar specs or even a replacement Note 3 with Bluetooth. I'm eligible for a VZW upgrade, but that's 24 months of debt for more phone than I need. I'm also looked at units on Amazon.

I've tried to include all relevant info. I have some idea of my options, and would appreciate hearing from anyone with suggestions or similar experience; also, what people's experience has been with refurbished phones. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gen5 (Nov 4, 2016)

Would a g3/4/5, nexus 6/6p, or pixel xl be a good upgrade (performance wise) to the nexus 5 assuming they were running cm on the same version of android?


----------



## Stettin (Nov 4, 2016)

My wife has a 1st Gen Moto X and loves the form factor and doesn't want to go much bigger. She's always been a bit disappointed in the camera. Most of the time there is too much shutter delay and misses some good pictures, but also the quality of the pictures isn't as good as she'd like. I'm looking for an unlocked Android phone under 5", but preferably as close to 4.7" as possible.

Here's her phone - http://www.phonearena.com/phones/Motorola-Moto-X_id7885

Dimensions - 5.09 x 2.57 x 0.41 inches (129.3 x 65.3 x 10.4 mm)
Screen size: 4.7 inches

I'm not sure if 5" will be too big or not. I know some phones have much smaller bezels. She's most concerned with the physical size, not the screen size.

Her #1 requirement is best camera for as close the dimensions of her existing Moto X as possible.


----------



## Forgetten (Nov 4, 2016)

strongst said:


> I thought you can't buy it anymore, due to recall of all units through Samsung

Click to collapse



I wish that Samsung would reanimaite Note7 flagship


----------



## Allan_Hun (Nov 5, 2016)

Best 10" tablet for gaming?
I need a new 9-11" tablet. I play real racing so it must have a fast GPU.
Something like the Nvidia shield k1 -But with a 10" screen would be perfect.
I want minimum 2 GB ram and 32 GB internal storage or SDcard support.
I don't want Intel SOC.
I don't need mobile data connection, community support, resolution above 1080p or premium build quality.
It has to be available in EU and priced at or below 250$/225€.

I think tablet gpu performance is a little confusing, so please assist me purchase the best tablet for my need and budget.


----------



## qaz.xc (Nov 5, 2016)

Is there any good phone which has SD slot, removable battery and is supported by xda devs/mods?

Under 300€ would be preferrably, i can find good phones, but all of them are non-removable... am i asking too much?


----------



## GuestD2690 (Nov 5, 2016)

Hey guys,

I'm searching for a smartphone 
- that is between 4.5 and max 5 inch display size
- display resolution should be 1080p, QHD not preferred since more pixels have to be pushed => more battery consumption
- internal memory of 16 GB+
- 2 GB+ of RAM
- processor idk, anything decent but since I'm not gaming it doesn't need to be top notch, just fluent usage of UI
- about 3000 mAh battery
- fingerprint sensor

Any clues? I love the OnePlus 3 but with 5,5 inch it's definitely too big for me...


----------



## strongst (Nov 5, 2016)

AdFi said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm searching for a smartphone
> - that is between 4.5 and max 5 inch display size
> ...

Click to collapse



How about Huawei p9 lite?


----------



## alfienoakes63 (Nov 6, 2016)

Looking to upgrade from Alcatel Ido 3 5.5 since in the UK we're stuck on lollipop. I need something with a bright screen for outdoor viewing, something close to how good the idol 3 is. 
I'm thinking 5.2"-5.7", good battery life, not fussed about fingerprint sensor but if there is one rather it's on the front.
So far looked at Xiaomi Mi Note 2 and Mi5s but i'm not sure about screen brightness, likewise Moto Z Play.
Budget up to £500. Thoughts, suggestions - many thanks


----------



## T.J. Bender (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm torn between the Xperia X Performance, Xperia X Compact and Honor 8. The hardware on the XP is impressive and makes me think I'm future proofed, but the 3GB of RAM is a concern, as is the general consensus that even at $500, it's not a great value. 

The XC is the perfect size for me, but the lesser SoC is a concern, as is the 3GB of RAM. I suspect I could live with a 720p display given how small it is, but the price tag ($400) is a worry again. 

My only real issue with the Honor 8 is the software and lack of developer support (or even a reliable way to root). 

My use case involves lots of web browsing, email and texting, with some light gaming built in. I'd like to be able to go as high as GTA SA if I want to, but doubt I ever will. I'm on AT&T, budget is $500 and (biggie) I'm not willing to go any larger than the One M8. Like, not a hair, which rules out the OnePlus  3.

Need this phone kinda urgently, so any and all help in identifying it is appreciated greatly. Thanks!


----------



## bmx22c (Nov 7, 2016)

Hello everyone !
I'm new here so I'm not sure how to ask questions but I'll go like that.

I have a lot of cryterias so I'm not sure the phone I'm looking for exists.
I want to know if there's a phone with 4K video recording, OIS (1080p), have very good camera colors (like mi5), is powerful (like mi5 too), between 350 and 400$.
If it can have a good community with it, it's just better, and 2K screen for VR.
I know, it's just a dream, but yeah..
Mi5 is good but just not robust at all.

I've found the Mi5 as I said but not robust, OP3 but no 2K screen (and a bit above the price). Mi5s is very good but no OIS (too bad). Maybe I need to wait for a new smartphone to come ?
Thanks in advance.

NOTE: I need OIS because I really like recording video with my smartphone, and I take a lot of photos.


----------



## ferkator (Nov 8, 2016)

Hello guys, I have a question, lets see if you can answer me. About two years ago I got an LG G3, time is catching up with it although for my usage its still a more than valid phone. However a family member has a Galaxy Core (the first one I guess) and she wants to upgrade it. She has been using my phone for some games recently and she loved it (compared to hers mine is a gold mine), so I thought about giving it to her and get a new one for myself. Today I found out an offer for a Samsung Galaxy S6, I know its not the best one and its also a little bit outdated, but, do you think its worth to swtich from a LG G3 to a S6?

This is what I know so far. Battery should be a little bit better, its more powerful (I don't know how much) and the screen may be better in sun conditions I think? But I need to know more, as I said I don't use the phone that much. A few games here and there, twitter, browsing... Previous to getting a LG G3 I had a Galaxy S2 for years so I'm not someone that keeps changing phone every year. Thats what I thought that the S6 may be enough for me for the next 2-3 years, but you're better informed than me in this so I'll follow your recommendations. Its worth to change? Does the S6 have any major bug or something?

Regards.


----------



## 350Rocket (Nov 8, 2016)

I just switched from a g4 to an s6 and I don't think you will be unhappy as long as not having expandable storage or replaceable battery isn't a deal breaker for you. It's faster than the g4 so it's definitely faster than the g3.


----------



## ferkator (Nov 9, 2016)

350Rocket said:


> I just switched from a g4 to an s6 and I don't think you will be unhappy as long as not having expandable storage or replaceable battery isn't a deal breaker for you. It's faster than the g4 so it's definitely faster than the g3.

Click to collapse



Thank you for your help. I currently have a 16gb G3 with a 16gb microsd and I have like 10gb left in microsd and a little bit less on the internal memory, so space shouldn't be an issue. I'm going to keep reading reviews, there are a few more cellphones I'm keeping track but they're mostly from chinese brands and they always lack something compared to Samsung/LG.


----------



## qaz.xc (Nov 9, 2016)

qaz.xc said:


> Is there any good phone which has SD slot, removable battery and is supported by xda devs/mods?
> 
> Under 300€ would be preferrably, i can find good phones, but all of them are non-removable... am i asking too much?

Click to collapse



No one? Please...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## JHW3 (Nov 9, 2016)

*Upgrade from LG G2*

I am looking to upgrade from my current LG G2 (which I like, but it's time to move on) to another Android phone. I am in Canada, on the Rogers network.

Features that are particularly important to me (highest priority) are camera image quality / control, and battery life.
The second-highest priority is reasonable size -- not too much bigger than my LG G2.
The third-highest priorities are reasonable memory or at least expandability via micro-SD, and continued software support (e.g. not stuck on the current Android version forever)

Based on these, and my budget (looking to buy a second-hand phone), I have been looking at the Moto X Play, Moto G4 Plus, and LG G4.
I've also considered older flagship phones such as the Samsung S5 and the Oneplus One.

The LG G4 looks very nice for my needs, but the boot-loop issue may make it a non-starter. I'd be interested in the opinion of people on this forum. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 350Rocket (Nov 10, 2016)

Maybe if you're looking at used g4s see if you can get the serial number. I'm selling a 607 (built in July) here in Kingston Ontario Canada (pm me if you're close to here). The latest ones shouldn't have the bootloop issue. 

Maybe you could get a used s6 in your price range too? I switched from my g4 to the s6. I paid $300 for mine.


----------



## Avagrey (Nov 10, 2016)

Hello all!

I have a galaxy s4 that is rooted on the att network.  My trusty s4 has started to show signs of age and I fear I may have to retire it.  As samsung and att have shown a rather alarming distaste for rooters I come to you, my wise friends hat in hand to ask: What current phone would you suggest that I look at to root?

Requirements are simple:
-must work on att
-must be rootable
-please dear god be newer than my s4

Thank you, and may harmony find you. 

C.


----------



## nyceharry (Nov 10, 2016)

I realize there's not a huge demand for tablets right now, but could anyone chime in with their two cents, please and thank you??  I'm in the market for a budget tablet upgrade, but with the market being so stagnant, most of my choices are going on ~2 years old at this point.  It's _very_ difficult for me to justify spending 300$ on a tablet that i just don't need.

Seriously been considering the ASUS ZenPad S 8.0 (Z580C) but only comes with 2GB RAM.  I *must* have a nice high resolution screen and it's one of the few tablets in this price range (sub 200$) with a 2K display.  Does anyone have any concerns about either the Intel Atom SoC or in general about buying slightly outdated technology?  I'll mostly be using it for reading, media consumption and light gaming.  My needs are meager.

As much as i'd LOVE to check out the new ASUS ZenPad 3S 10 or even the Huawei Mediapad M3 it's hard to justify the extra costs for performance that looks great on paper, yet i'm not entirely sure i even need.  Stylus Support would be a bonus, but again... just another toy.  Appreciate any thoughts or suggestions... even if it's just, "STOP BEING CHEAP!"


----------



## DaWongOne (Nov 11, 2016)

ferkator said:


> Hello guys, I have a question, lets see if you can answer me. About two years ago I got an LG G3, time is catching up with it although for my usage its still a more than valid phone. However a family member has a Galaxy Core (the first one I guess) and she wants to upgrade it. She has been using my phone for some games recently and she loved it (compared to hers mine is a gold mine), so I thought about giving it to her and get a new one for myself. Today I found out an offer for a Samsung Galaxy S6, I know its not the best one and its also a little bit outdated, but, do you think its worth to swtich from a LG G3 to a S6?
> 
> This is what I know so far. Battery should be a little bit better, its more powerful (I don't know how much) and the screen may be better in sun conditions I think? But I need to know more, as I said I don't use the phone that much. A few games here and there, twitter, browsing... Previous to getting a LG G3 I had a Galaxy S2 for years so I'm not someone that keeps changing phone every year. Thats what I thought that the S6 may be enough for me for the next 2-3 years, but you're better informed than me in this so I'll follow your recommendations. Its worth to change? Does the S6 have any major bug or something?
> 
> Regards.

Click to collapse



I had an LG g3 with XOSP on it. It was amazing until it just stopped working (to many falls and water).
I got a galaxy S7 as a replacement. Not impressed at all. I'm looking for a new phone and then I'll sell my galaxy s7.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## strongst (Nov 11, 2016)

qaz.xc said:


> No one? Please...

Click to collapse



Samsung Galaxy S4 or Galaxy s5 for example


----------



## qaz.xc (Nov 11, 2016)

strongst said:


> Samsung Galaxy S4 or Galaxy s5 for example

Click to collapse



I like those, but i would like a "newer" phone, i don't want to buy an old flagship, i just want sd slot and removable battery and overall a decent phone, the LG G4 seems decent, but i've heard issues with it on boot and stuff... i'll probably gonna wait till black friday to see if i get anything on sale, i really don't care which brand, as long as the specs seem good and it has those two features...


----------



## strongst (Nov 11, 2016)

qaz.xc said:


> I like those, but i would like a "newer" phone, i don't want to buy an old flagship, i just want sd slot and removable battery and overall a decent phone, the LG G4 seems decent, but i've heard issues with it on boot and stuff... i'll probably gonna wait till black friday to see if i get anything on sale, i really don't care which brand, as long as the specs seem good and it has those two features...

Click to collapse



I'm using an Motorola H4 Plus right now and(SD card slot) and the battery can easily be exchanged with minimal effort in case of failure: https://de.ifixit.com/Guide/Moto+G4+Plus+Battery+Replacement/66311

Or do you want to replace the battery easy on the fly if it gets empty?


----------



## qaz.xc (Nov 11, 2016)

strongst said:


> I'm using an Motorola H4 Plus right now and(SD card slot) and the battery can easily be exchanged with minimal effort in case of failure: https://de.ifixit.com/Guide/Moto+G4+Plus+Battery+Replacement/66311
> 
> Or do you want to replace the battery easy on the fly if it gets empty?

Click to collapse



I'd like of an easy removal, don't want to mess around too much... too bad the options seem thin.


----------



## TechTex198 (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi guys is imposible change govenero without root, or using temp root? 
Im on just 5 freedom(if u know this phone)


----------



## strongst (Nov 13, 2016)

TechTex198 said:


> Hi guys is imposible change govenero without root, or using temp root?
> Im on just 5 freedom(if u know this phone)

Click to collapse



You always need root to change kernel settings like governor etc.


----------



## JBlinky67 (Nov 13, 2016)

I'm having the same dilemma. What to buy, what to buy. I still like my Note4, but its unrootable on at&t. I'm considering getting the T-Mo version and doing the unlock/root thing, but what about a year from now? Choices get even narrower when you want specific features that are harder to come by these days, like replaceable battery and IR blaster, in my case. Future not looking too bright.


----------



## strongst (Nov 13, 2016)

JBlinky67 said:


> I'm having the same dilemma. What to buy, what to buy. I still like my Note4, but its unrootable on at&t. I'm considering getting the T-Mo version and doing the unlock/root thing, but what about a year from now? Choices get even narrower when you want specific features that are harder to come by these days, like replaceable battery and IR blaster, in my case. Future not looking too bright.

Click to collapse



You're right, the future can also be a step back. For example: I played around with my HTC topaz at weekend, what a wonderful small smartphone, replaceable battery, SD slot, a pen, hardware buttons and.... A damn small display, resistive touch screen :crying:, I can't handle it even more. Also windows mobile is so slow compared to my smartphone nowadays. But at its time it was a great invention and I was very happy and don't want a bigger, faster device with inbuilt battery. That's the way of electronic invention  and I'm happy that I can type so fast without a pen on a very very small, slow resistive touch screen :highfive:


----------



## Rumple_Smonks (Nov 14, 2016)

*Good phone for <$200 USD?*

I need a pretty good phone for sub $200 usd. Here's  a list of features:

stock Android or close
decent camera
>=5" 1080p screen
fingerprint sensor would be nice

Thanks in advance for your replies


----------



## flakmunky (Nov 14, 2016)

So apparently I have to ask my question here and not in the questions and answers thread.

Can anyone tell me if if the Pixel XL supports rSAP (Remote SIM Access Profile)?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GuestD2690 (Nov 14, 2016)

strongst said:


> How about Huawei p9 lite?

Click to collapse



 2 GB or RAM and 16 GB of storage (where 8 GB only are free) is not much difference to my Samsung Galaxy S4 mini plus that I currently have. 8 GB of usable storage is definitely too little. Also it lacks fast charging. And 5.2'' screen is nearly 5.5 which is too big imo 

Still thanks for your advice!! It's worth a try maybe


----------



## strongst (Nov 14, 2016)

AdFi said:


> mhh 2 GB or RAM and 16 GB of storage (where 8 GB only are free) is not much difference to my Samsung Galaxy S4 mini plus that I currently have. 8 GB of usable storage is definitely too little :/ Also it lacks fast charging. And 5.2'' screen is nearly 5.5 which is too big imo
> 
> Still thanks alot for your advice!! It's worth a try maybe

Click to collapse



The p9 lite is very small. For example: my zuk-z1 is a way bigger and heavier then my moto g4 plus but same screen size. It's to you to feel them in your hand to compare at the end. Round corners do make another feeling then sharp edges :good:


----------



## BartxGamer (Nov 15, 2016)

Rumple_Smonks said:


> I need a pretty good phone for sub $200 usd. Here's a list of features:
> stock Android or close
> decent camera
> >=5" 1080p screen
> ...

Click to collapse



Check UMi Diamond, thats one thing which comes to my mind atm.


----------



## DenisEhm (Nov 17, 2016)

*Replace busted S7*

Hey. Recently dropped my Sam GS7 on brick and it busted the screen. I'm looking for a new phone as repairing it is basically $500 so I might as well switch the whole thing. 

I'm not against buying another Galaxy as I thought it was pretty darn solid (obviously figuratively speaking!) but it's like $1000 - I live in Canada. So I was thinking if I'm coughing up big money, maybe something else might be a nice change. I thought of an Honor 8 or a OnePlus 3, but I'm open to any suggestion.

Must have a good camera. Nice to have expandable storage but no real need for it. Anything else goes!
Thanks


----------



## Allan_Hun (Nov 17, 2016)

*Mali-T830MP2 vs Mali-T760MP2*

I'm looking for a budget 10" tablet for gaming, mainly Real Racing.
So far I have found 2 tablets, both have 2 GB RAM and 32 GB storage + SDCARD.
Option 1 have Mali-T830MP2 GPU, Option 2 have Mali-T760MP2.
So which GPU is best for 3d gaming?

---------- Post added at 06:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:11 PM ----------




DenisEhm said:


> Hey. Recently dropped my Sam GS7 on brick and it busted the screen. I'm looking for a new phone as repairing it is basically $500 so I might as well switch the whole thing.
> 
> I'm not against buying another Galaxy as I thought it was pretty darn solid (obviously figuratively speaking!) but it's like $1000 - I live in Canada. So I was thinking if I'm coughing up big money, maybe something else might be a nice change. I thought of an Honor 8 or a OnePlus 3, but I'm open to any suggestion.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe OP3T ?

---------- Post added at 06:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:13 PM ----------




BartxGamer said:


> Check UMi Diamond, thats one thing which comes to my mind atm.

Click to collapse



Moto G4 Plus ?

---------- Post added at 06:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:13 PM ----------




nyceharry said:


> I realize there's not a huge demand for tablets right now, but could anyone chime in with their two cents, please and thank you??  I'm in the market for a budget tablet upgrade, but with the market being so stagnant, most of my choices are going on ~2 years old at this point.  It's _very_ difficult for me to justify spending 300$ on a tablet that i just don't need.
> 
> Seriously been considering the ASUS ZenPad S 8.0 (Z580C) but only comes with 2GB RAM.  I *must* have a nice high resolution screen and it's one of the few tablets in this price range (sub 200$) with a 2K display.  Does anyone have any concerns about either the Intel Atom SoC or in general about buying slightly outdated technology?  I'll mostly be using it for reading, media consumption and light gaming.  My needs are meager.
> 
> As much as i'd LOVE to check out the new ASUS ZenPad 3S 10 or even the Huawei Mediapad M3 it's hard to justify the extra costs for performance that looks great on paper, yet i'm not entirely sure i even need.  Stylus Support would be a bonus, but again... just another toy.  Appreciate any thoughts or suggestions... even if it's just, "STOP BEING CHEAP!"

Click to collapse



I'm also looking for a budget tablet. But I'm trying to avoid Intel because they use x86 instructions emulating arm, which might cause problems with some games using native code.
Now that intel is out of the android phone market I'm worried that developers will stop devoting resources to make their app's run on intels architecture.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## nikeboy12 (Nov 17, 2016)

Guys I'm interested in the tablet Asus zenpad 3s 10 z500m but I've been googling and I can't seem to find any clear reviews about it. What's your opinion?


----------



## 350Rocket (Nov 17, 2016)

My opinion is that if you can't find any info about it, there will be no developer support for it here and the manufacturer will also abandon it. My parent's have an Asus tablet they bought a couple years ago and it never got an update. It's still on ICS.


----------



## BrotherMark456 (Nov 18, 2016)

DenisEhm said:


> Hey. Recently dropped my Sam GS7 on brick and it busted the screen. I'm looking for a new phone as repairing it is basically $500 so I might as well switch the whole thing.
> 
> I'm not against buying another Galaxy as I thought it was pretty darn solid (obviously figuratively speaking!) but it's like $1000 - I live in Canada. So I was thinking if I'm coughing up big money, maybe something else might be a nice change. I thought of an Honor 8 or a OnePlus 3, but I'm open to any suggestion.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I myself would go and get a Samsung S5 and have it rooted and install some T.W.R.P.  Jazz that bad boy up with some Xposed framework and your good to go, as that among other things will enable you (after you then install the Xposed apk and proper xposed module) to write to the ex S.D. with up to Android 6.0.1.
This is one reason I was never enthusiastic about the S6 or S7, Corning glass? It looks nice but don't drop it! Gorilla glass is fine for me!
Feature wise, the S5 was the prototype for the S6 and S7 and it should cost you less than what you would spend to repair your S7.


----------



## Sheldd (Nov 18, 2016)

Hello,i want to buy a new smartphone on January 2017 and i would love to get some ideas. Max budget it's like 450 euro,i'm in Italy. I wanted to get the OnePlus 3,but now it's not avaible anymore and i'm not going to get if from other sources. So what you guys think ? Which one is the best choice ? I want a phone with a good developers comunity and custom roms.  Thanks !


----------



## Allan_Hun (Nov 18, 2016)

BrotherMark456 said:


> I myself would go and get a Samsung S5 and have it rooted and install some T.W.R.P.  Jazz that bad boy up with some Xposed framework and your good to go, as that among other things will enable you (after you then install the Xposed apk and proper xposed module) to write to the ex S.D. with up to Android 6.0.1.
> This is one reason I was never enthusiastic about the S6 or S7, Corning glass? It looks nice but don't drop it! Gorilla glass is fine for me!
> Feature wise, the S5 was the prototype for the S6 and S7 and it should cost you less than what you would spend to repair your S7.

Click to collapse



Corning makes gorilla glass so gorilla glass is corning glass.


----------



## BrotherMark456 (Nov 18, 2016)

Allan_Hun said:


> Corning makes gorilla glass so gorilla glass is corning glass.

Click to collapse



I thought it would be understood that I was speaking about the Corning glass on a S6 or S7...silly me to presume so much....my bad.


----------



## Allan_Hun (Nov 18, 2016)

BrotherMark456 said:


> I thought it would be understood that I was speaking about the Corning glass on a S6 or S7...silly me to presume so much....my bad.

Click to collapse



Ok, so your are saing that you don't like gorilla glass 4.
Why do you prefer gorilla glass 3?
GG4 is more shatterproof, isn't it?


----------



## BrotherMark456 (Nov 18, 2016)

Allan_Hun said:


> Ok, so your are saing that you don't like gorilla glass 4.
> Why do you prefer gorilla glass 3?
> GG4 is more shatterproof, isn't it?

Click to collapse



They can say what they want, drop both and see which breaks first.


----------



## nyceharry (Nov 20, 2016)

Allan_Hun said:


> I'm looking for a budget 10" tablet for gaming, mainly Real Racing.
> So far I have found 2 tablets, both have 2 GB RAM and 32 GB storage + SDCARD.
> Option 1 have Mali-T830MP2 GPU, Option 2 have Mali-T760MP2.
> So which GPU is best for 3d gaming?
> ...

Click to collapse




Well, finally pulled the trigger.  My package is late, and now due to the weekend it'll be Monday or Tuesday before it arrives and i can begin to figure out if i'm happy with the ASUS slate (Z580C) packing a lowly intel Atom SoC.  I have some very basic gaming needs (primarily Star Wars: Galaxy of Heroes) and coming from a Kindle Fire HD 7 (3rd gen) it should be a massive upgrade.  As you are almost certainly aware, the Android market has been incredibly stagnant.  But there's a few new recent additions that would be worth considering.  Someone else asked about the ASUS ZenPad 3S 10 ($299 USD) which would be worth considering.  They claim the Mediatek SoC is actually pretty fast.  Had to cut corners somewhere.  Also, there's the Huawei MediaPad M3, but that's an 8.4" device, i believe.  Unsure if they have a 10" version.

I'm hoping once i get this ZenPad S 8.0 crankin with the Marshmallow 6.0 update that i'll be happy with my upgrade.  PLEASE keep us posted if you make a purchase, or which direction you are leaning.

---------- Post added at 07:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 PM ----------




nikeboy12 said:


> Guys I'm interested in the tablet Asus zenpad 3s 10 z500m but I've been googling and I can't seem to find any clear reviews about it. What's your opinion?

Click to collapse



Here's a couple ASUS ZenPad 3S 10 reviews for ya, sir:
http://techtablets.com/asus-zenpad-3s-10/
http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/asus-zenpad-3s-10-news/

I spent months trying to convince myself that i shouldn't buy tech that's already a year and a half old, but for a slate that's just a toy for me, it was hard to justify the extra cash.  Ended up going with the super budget version, ASUS ZenPad S 8.0 which i picked up for $159.99 online.  Paid for expedited shipping, but for whatever reason it sits less than a mile away at the Post Office which i can't access due to the weekend.  Uggh.  PLEASE keep us posted on what you decide to get.  $299 is an incredible value for that new ZenPad 3S 10.  My only concerns were the Mediatek SoC, but the reviews seem to be real decent.


----------



## Allan_Hun (Nov 20, 2016)

Zenpad 3s 10 have a nice CPU with a72 cores but the imagination GX6250 gpu definitely isn't high end. After reading futuremarks mobile device chart I concluded Nvidia shield k1 (scored 3200 in sling shot) offer unrivaled bang for buck (only 150$, 8 inch zenpad with Z3580 only scored 1200 and cost more). So I have decided that top gpu performance is more important than 10 inch screen.


----------



## sergiomc22 (Nov 21, 2016)

*A good replacement for my Moto X2 (2014)*

Hi everyone, good afternoon. I want to replace my Moto X2 (2014) smartphone, with a newer one .

Here is the list of items I need with a new phone:

- Android Stock or closer . Or with a interface lag free.
- Android 6.0.1 and with updates to 7 or 8.
- 3.5 mm jack to headphones.
- SD slot
- 32/64 gb internal storage
- Wifi Suport AC (5 Ghz)
- 2 Speakers or a good sound volume. 
- A very good camera. Moto X2 is a poor camera. Focus problems.
- Battery >= 3000 mAh.
- 4G / LTE Support.

My options are:
- Moto X Pure Edition (2015)
- Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge (or only S7 ??)
- Any other?

Thanks.

PD: Sorry for my english, I'm from Perú. I speak Spanish.


----------



## strongst (Nov 21, 2016)

sergiomc22 said:


> A good replacement for my Moto X2 (2014)
> 
> Hi everyone, good afternoon. I want to replace my Moto X2 (2014) smartphone, with a newer one .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Motorola G4 Plus :good:


----------



## sergiomc22 (Nov 22, 2016)

strongst said:


> Motorola G4 Plus :good:

Click to collapse



Thank you. But I read that the G4 plus doesn't support WiFi AC 5ghz?

Enviado desde mi XT1095 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jdadams012 (Nov 22, 2016)

Coming from a Nexus 5 and it was great but is there a similar phone out there with
Larger screen
Better battery
More storage or SD slot

Budget 100-400


----------



## strongst (Nov 22, 2016)

sergiomc22 said:


> Thank you. But I read that the G4 plus doesn't support WiFi AC 5ghz?
> 
> Enviado desde mi XT1095 mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah, only n wifi 5Ghz,but it's fast enough too for streaming in my opinion. Or what you want to do?


----------



## sergiomc22 (Nov 22, 2016)

strongst said:


> Yeah, only n wifi 5Ghz,but it's fast enough too for streaming in my opinion. Or what you want to do?

Click to collapse




Oh thanks. I didn't know about wifi N 5GHz. I thought that 5GHz was only AC, not N.
I guess I will search about it a little more.

Thanks.


----------



## strongst (Nov 22, 2016)

sergiomc22 said:


> Oh thanks. I didn't know about wifi N 5GHz. I thought that 5GHz was only AC, not N.
> I guess I will search about it a little more.
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



No, 5ghz is only the frequency, in WiFi specifications of iEEE you will find other speeds too


----------



## sergiomc22 (Nov 22, 2016)

strongst said:


> No, 5ghz is only the frequency, in WiFi specifications of iEEE you will find other speeds too

Click to collapse



Thanks!!

So your recomendation is Moto G4 Plus right?
What about the camera in comparision with the Style?


----------



## BipolarMike (Nov 22, 2016)

Hello, I'm trying to decide between a few phones, and one comparison I've been looking at but haven't found much info on is the network connectivity. The following screenshots compare the Moto Z Play, Pixel XL, and OnePlus 3T. The OnePlus 3T has significantly less LTE FDD bands, for example, and I'm not sure if this is going to negatively affect me in the US on GSM (specifically the Ting network)?

(First image is to show the order of the compared devices in the second image)
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzN5ZIZr-WtnWmlfamZNUzg2b0k/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzN5ZIZr-WtnWnpMS3BUdkEtdzg/view?usp=drivesdk

Are the differences in cell radios going to be noticeable on the Ting network (so no roaming capability) in the US, Pacific northwest area?

Thank you!


----------



## hejawi (Nov 23, 2016)

Hello guys 
ok i'm willing to buy a new phone but i don't know what to go with 
i'm willing to buy one of those two phone 
Huawei P9
Xperia Z5 
what should i buy and why ? 
What's the best for battery for Quality ?
both phone are 280 JD in my country 
but some tell me P9 better than Z5 
and some tell me Z5 
i don't know what to buy 
i'm looking for a good phone with good battery for Web browsing taking some pics no gaming and very smooth and good 
with good camera too


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## strongst (Nov 23, 2016)

sergiomc22 said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> So your recomendation is Moto G4 Plus right?
> What about the camera in comparision with the Style?

Click to collapse



I'm very happy with it, compared to my Zuk Z1... 
The camera is good also in low light. So for the price you get very much. But it depends what version you buy in your country! There are price differences and also different specs.


----------



## hejawi (Nov 23, 2016)

hejawi said:


> Hello guys
> ok i'm willing to buy a new phone but i don't know what to go with
> i'm willing to buy one of those two phone
> Huawei P9
> ...

Click to collapse



so any help ?


----------



## eracet (Nov 24, 2016)

*Honor 8 or HTC 10 ?*

Currently I am looking at narrowing down 2 phones that I want to buy in the next few days.

Here are my wants:
SD micro 
Future proof
custom roms 

Honor 8.
Seems like a good phone, but now the main concern is development and future proofing (such as the 128 SD limit)
HTC 10
Good phone but wondering if the cost is worth it over the Honor 8, and concerned about low light camera.

Thanks for suggestions and help getting me looking at the right path of needs and wants. 
I got an Honor 8 coming in a few days.


----------



## clittlej (Nov 27, 2016)

*Nvidia Shield K1 vs Hwuawei MediaPad M3*

Which one of the tablets should I buy?  Originally I wanted a Z3 tablet compact but for $400 less is a little too pricey. 
I was going to get a ZenPad S8.0 but there isn't any official support for it here.
I know both are root-able but the shield k1 does have custom roms available for it.  
The M3 lacks custom roms due to just being release in the U.S
I don't mind spending the extra money for the extra ram, screen size, better ppi but is all of that worth it?


----------



## nathanotis (Nov 28, 2016)

*Tablet as phone.*

I've been going back and forth on my next device. I've been looking at some of the 7+" phablet offerings from overseas. I don't think I'm going to go that direction, though. I've recently started investigating using a 7 - 9 inch 4g tablet as a phone. I think I like this option better.

I'm looking for device suggestions. Something fairly powerful for regular phone tasks and games, including some portable game system emulation. I'm not totally opposed to an international device, but it's GOT TO have 4g in the USA. I'm looking for plan options, too. I currently have unlimited data through Sprint and my largest data consuming app is Google music. It should go without saying that solid XDA support of this device would be preferred...

Finally, I'm looking for caveats. Things I haven't thought about that might throw a kink in my plan.

Thanks all for any input on this one. I'm hoping to find the perfect solution within the month to make a purchase by Christmas (unless it's worth waiting a bit for a tablet on the horizon).


----------



## Immortel.CZ (Nov 28, 2016)

Hey guys.
Looking for China phone for price 85$ tops and it would be best if it could be bought from GB.
Should be for gf, because her HTC Desire 3xx died few days ago. She had my old THL W100 which was really good hope her but she managed to break the glass.
She's not a advanced user so there is just few thing she need to work:

- SD card plugability
- Saving apps on SD
- Working GPS
- 3G minimum
- 1024MB ram

There is a lot of phones with this range but really lot and there is just really few reviews. Mostly none. So it's hard to choose right.
I know brands like THL, Cubot and Zopo are mostly alright and within range, but still; don't want to choose a bad one.
Any advice would be appreciated.
Thanks guys.


----------



## qaz.xc (Nov 29, 2016)

Will i regret buying a Xiaomi Redmi 4 Prime? http://www.gsmarena.com/xiaomi_redmi_4_prime-8263.php
Gray ofc :d


----------



## JHW3 (Nov 29, 2016)

Given the choice between an almost-new Moto G4 Plus or a very gently used OnePlus 2 (for about $50 more), which would you choose?
The most important features for me are camera image quality, battery life, and reliability / support (software updates).


----------



## SteCole77 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi All,

Looking at buying an Xperia XA for the Mrs, not quite sure yet though...

Anything similar price wise, that might be a better option?
Good camera is the main thing she wants.

Thanks!


----------



## 7risto (Nov 30, 2016)

SteCole77 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Looking at buying an Xperia XA for the Mrs, not quite sure yet though...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have a look at Xiaomi.
The Xiaomi Mi5 or the newer one Mi5s should be in the Xperia price range

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:05 AM ----------




sergiomc22 said:


> *A good replacement for my Moto X2 (2014)*
> 
> Hi everyone, good afternoon. I want to replace my Moto X2 (2014) smartphone, with a newer one .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Xiaomi

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## SteCole77 (Nov 30, 2016)

7risto said:


> Have a look at Xiaomi.
> The Xiaomi Mi5 or the newer one Mi5s should be in the Xperia price range

Click to collapse



Thanks for the suggestion... i'd never really considered a Xiaomi before... I'm in the UK, so not sure who to trust when buying one 

I'm not sure it'd be the best phone for my wife but I was looking at getting a Nexus 5x for me but this looks tempting.. especially at the same price as 5x.


----------



## matteo2 (Nov 30, 2016)

qaz.xc said:


> Will i regret buying a Xiaomi Redmi 4 Prime? http://www.gsmarena.com/xiaomi_redmi_4_prime-8263.php
> Gray ofc :d

Click to collapse



Very good choice! [emoji106] 
What do you use now? 

Inviato dal mio SM-G920F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## rohitbaata (Dec 1, 2016)

This thread will be very useful. As we will come to know more about different devices and also will help the people who need guidance about new devices


----------



## qaz.xc (Dec 1, 2016)

matteo2 said:


> Very good choice! [emoji106]
> What do you use now?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G920F utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Kind of ashamed since my not-as-bad-as-this phone broke, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1188486 - ALL HAIL X8!

I desperately need a new one, i'm just worried about getting it with a nice ROM & problems that might arise since the phone seems so cheap.


----------



## nathanotis (Dec 1, 2016)

rohitbaata said:


> This thread will be very useful. As we will come to know more about different devices and also will help the people who need guidance about new devices

Click to collapse



Yet, there are many posts that go unaddressed.


----------



## smiffy2k14 (Dec 1, 2016)

*Need help choosing phone*

afternoon everyone, i'm on the hunt for a new phone, ive never bought or used a chinese model, always had sony/sony ericssons.

the main thing i'm looking for is a, 21mp camera, cpu of 1.8 or higher and 3+gb ram.

I liked the look of the elephone vowney lite, bought it from elephone's website but 5 days later i received a refund because the phone is no longer in production.

I liked the look of the HOMTOM ht10 but read bad reivews on here, http://forum.xda-developers.com/gen...omtom-ht10-5-mtk6797-deca-core-t3399770/page2

the LeTV LeEco Le 2 interested me but lack of headphone jack and i didn't really like the 2 colour it comes in

my price range max is 220euro as I could be hit with import duties if the phone is sent from outside the EU.

What phone would you guys recommend?

the main thing i'm looking for is, 

21mp camera, cpu of 1.8 or higher and 3+gb ram.
5.5 inch
EU warehouse would be a plus
price 220euro ex. shipping max if outside EU, 250euro if in EU with free postage


----------



## Deedend (Dec 1, 2016)

Hello, I am looking for a phone that have these features:

- BIG and good screen (5.5 or more) 
- Good LTE support frequency (all Australian and Italian ones) 
- Possibly but not necessarily dual sim
- Good camera
- Very good moddability and support
- Fair price

I had seen the OnePlus 3 but after the story of the 3T I have changed my mind... Any suggestion? Thank you in advance 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 Pro Special Edition "kate"


----------



## superspletti (Dec 1, 2016)

What is the story of the oneplus 3t about? Ich did not hear it? 

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## zsoltpopa (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi guys. I just changed from iOS to Android, after research I chose Xiaomi mi5, but I had a lot of problems with it, so I decided to sell (very weak GPS, weak wifi, very weak Bluetooth). Now I'm wondering what to buy. I read that OnePlus 3 is good, but also has issues like latency. Then there is honor 8. To tell the truth, I was trying moto g4 plus, and found it quite smooth and nice too, most importantly stable. Which one would you suggest for me, is there any other possibility bellow 400usd? Was I just unlucky with mi5? the most important is stability. 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteCole77 (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi all,
I've been looking for a Xiaomi Mi5 and I can't understand why the black colour is more expensive lol.. annoying as I want that colour!
Also most of the sellers on AliExpress seem to want sell you a warranty without any choice.
Obviously you want the safety but does it not come as standard from Xiaomi?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Deedend (Dec 1, 2016)

superspletti said:


> What is the story of the oneplus 3t about? Ich did not hear it?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



They had released the op3t shortly after the op3 and a lot of customers and most importantly developers are angry for that. I think that there is an article about this story on the main site of xda too

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 Pro Special Edition "kate"


----------



## Zawusel (Dec 4, 2016)

*Smartphone with good camera from 2013/14*

I'm looking for a used smartphone around 80 to 100 Euros, with approx. 5 inch display and *a good camera.* 

I think a model from 2013 or 2014 should be fine. I looked at phones like Galaxy S5 or LG G3, but due to their big popularity they have a bad value for money (like used Thinkpads). So some less known model would be perfect.


----------



## ironeagle76 (Dec 5, 2016)

Hello all, I am a current owner of a failing LG G2.  I will be buying a unlocked phone and have narrowed it down to the Nexus 5X or the LG G5.  I know spec wise the LG G5 seems superior but is it $100 more better?   I do like the idea of the Nexus being pure android no bloat.   As you can see having the LG G2 I dont upgrade often, usually when my phone fails.   This will be on the Tmobile network, the LG G5 is a international phone I think its fine though.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## puddi (Dec 8, 2016)

samsung galaxy note 4 or lg nexus 5x ?


----------



## OMGBuck (Dec 9, 2016)

*smartphone with possible long-term official support , budget upto $230*

Hi,
 I don't have a job right now and don't know when gonna get. 
So, I'm under-budget right now, have around *$230* in pocket right now. I've done watching many reviews and comparison.

So far I've considered four phones as per my requirement. *LeEco Le 2 , Moto G4 plus, Redmi Note 3* and *Mi Max*.
As much I concerned about the camera+performance, concerned about Branding too!
my last smart device was Galaxy Y  duos  three years.  Since then, I was sick about the smartphone(as they evolve so fast, forgetting the past ones). Thus I'm noob about the daily performance experience on this new gen phones. 
_I need to choose a good phone with day to day performance with long-term support form the company (as most of them stop getting updates after a year or so)_
I don't want sit around with same UI/ Android version while others enjoying new versions. I felt that after a year of buying Galaxy Y. It felt so irritating that I hated that phone so much. 
Company support important to me because I'm not rich fella and can't afford new phone before 3-4 years, so I've to live with that.

As per the reviews/current updates,

Le 2 currently on EUI 5.8 and even users don't know if next update gonna release or not ( keeping myself far as possible, but design and performance pulling me in)
G4 plus currently on Android M and officials not declaring any notice on next N update (truly impressed by the camera+mediocre performance , but almost at end of life)
RN3=True performance, but RN4 already on the way. Can it(RN3) still keep up with next-gen?
Mi Max also on miUI 8, but too much big as primary device. Also everything same as RN3 except the display size. I should keep it out list.
There's few other devices which compete with these, but I didn't consider them because of some noticeable cons. So that's all from me.

Please help me choose between these devices.
Also, If anyone has any suggestion or review on another device (upto $230) please give a response. Future support really matters to me so keep that in mind.
Thank you.


----------



## treams (Dec 9, 2016)

Getting ready to pay off my GS7 Edge on SPRINT and want to know what i should look for in a replacement. I dont really take may pictures and RAM, Storage, Battery life are my biggest concerns. Also has to be something with a better than 60% chance of getting the bootloader unlocked and really being rooted and tweakable much like my old LG G2 and GS3


----------



## GuestD2690 (Dec 10, 2016)

zsoltpopa said:


> Hi guys. I just changed from iOS to Android, after research I chose Xiaomi mi5, but I had a lot of problems with it, so I decided to sell (very weak GPS, weak wifi, very weak Bluetooth). Now I'm wondering what to buy. I read that OnePlus 3 is good, but also has issues like latency. Then there is honor 8. To tell the truth, I was trying moto g4 plus, and found it quite smooth and nice too, most importantly stable. Which one would you suggest for me, is there any other possibility bellow 400usd? Was I just unlucky with mi5? the most important is stability.
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



not sure if it's really a good thing


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Dec 10, 2016)

I'm in the market for  a new phone. I have a Galaxy S4(M919/I9505) so specs should be a slight step up(although I can live with the same size screen) at least. I want something with a removable battery, SD card,unlocked/unlock able bootloader and active development of CM14. I am looking at probably getting an LG G4 but the buttons on the back is a bit of a turn off but I guess I could learn to live with that. Can anyone recommend another device besides the LG G4?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Nitro1max1 (Dec 12, 2016)

Xplorer4x4 said:


> I'm in the market for a new phone. I have a Galaxy S4(M919/I9505) so specs should be a slight step up(although I can live with the same size screen) at least. I want something with a removable battery, SD card,unlocked/unlock able bootloader and active development of CM14. I am looking at probably getting an LG G4 but the buttons on the back is a bit of a turn off but I guess I could learn to live with that. Can anyone recommend another device besides the LG G4?

Click to collapse



I have an LG G4 and I love it, although many people had problems with the bootloop problem. Fast phone with a great camera, beautiful screen. Get the unlocked version of it if you want to root and unlock the boatloader. I said the same things about the buttons, but you get used to them and they feel really good to use. Plus double tap to wake is great so you don't need to use the power button all the time.

---------- Post added at 02:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 AM ----------

Looking at getting a new phone, either a Galaxy S7, LG G5 and an IPhone 6S. Anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## polartux (Dec 12, 2016)

Hello, I am looking for a smartphone that meets a following criteria:


Fully Open Source firmware (I don't want closed source firmware blobs)
Fully Open Source system (pure AOSP, CyanogenOS, Copperhead OS and such are also fine)
Linux kernel
Active/Passive GSM intrusion protection (A5 tracer, UnPing, TMSI monitoring, Channel Lock, IMSI-catcher detector, and others)
No fingerprint sensor
A decent CPU that doesn't heat up as hell on multitasking (_Kirin_ is a good example of these)
Long battery life
Possibility of getting a root privilege in a stock ROM without headaches, but this functionality should be well designed.


I believe this is a very hard configuration to meet on the market, but maybe someone is aware of such devices or someone who can build one (I can cover extra necessary hardware building expenditures) ?

I will consider any budget.


----------



## Deedend (Dec 12, 2016)

polartux said:


> Hello, I am looking for a smartphone that meets a following criteria:
> 
> 
> Fully Open Source firmware (I don't want closed source firmware blobs)
> ...

Click to collapse



I am looking for something like that from ages, but seems that we are too little to have our voices heard. The market goes in the opposite direction 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 Special Edition "kate"


----------



## GV00 (Dec 12, 2016)

*Dual SIM, rugged, and rootable.*

Hello all,

I'm looking for a smartphone that is rugged (IP67 / 68, preferably) and unlocked with dual sim support (I use AT&T & T-Mobile). Preferably moderately easy to root or at least recover from root attempts as well.

Open to any budget, so long as relatively long life is expected. 

Right now I've got a Runbo X5. Initially I was pleased with it, but shoddy manufacturing caused it to cease being watertight after about a year and a half, and the OS has always been a little flaky. Support was nonexistent, and as far as I know nobody ever rooted one. To make matters worse, AT&T's network upgrades are kicking it off their network this month, despite it being a 3G device. For some reason it's incompatible with their 3G network.

I was eyeing the Cat S60, but in their infinite wisdom Cat has ensured that the dual sim model isn't supported by AT&T and the domestic model has only one SIM slot. No good. Rooting ability is also exceptionally questionable as of right now.

Suggestions?


----------



## dikime (Dec 12, 2016)

Hey folks!
Any recommendations for top-specs Android phone with SD card and active development? I love tinkering with devices, and an SD card that can be popped out, loaded with life saving files, and put back is a must for anyone crazy enough to flash a ROM while in a bus/train. Price and availability are no issue. Thanks!
My previous phone is Galaxy S4 (I9505) and it just got CM14, but the hardware is starting to fall apart so I must replace it soon.


----------



## JHW3 (Dec 13, 2016)

Xplorer4x4 said:


> I'm in the market for  a new phone. I have a Galaxy S4(M919/I9505) so specs should be a slight step up(although I can live with the same size screen) at least. I want something with a removable battery, SD card,unlocked/unlock able bootloader and active development of CM14. I am looking at probably getting an LG G4 but the buttons on the back is a bit of a turn off but I guess I could learn to live with that. Can anyone recommend another device besides the LG G4?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Faced with a similar decision recently, I opted to skip the LG G4. The randomness of the boot-loop issue was just too much of a risk for me.
I was coming from an LG G2, which also has the buttons on the back; once you're used to them, they're quite handy (esp. for changing volume during a call).

In the end I bought a Moto X Play. I had also considered the Moto G4 Plus. These aren't quite "flagship" phones like your Galaxy S4 once was, and I'm not sure about the level of active ROM development for the Moto phones (they are pretty popular though) but they do have a replaceable battery and SD card. Hope this helps.

---------- Post added at 10:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 AM ----------

My Samsung Galaxy Tab Pro (8.4-inch) is on its last legs (battery issues). I need to buy an inexpensive replacement tablet and want to move to the 10-inch size range.

I could either get a new-ish Galaxy Tab A, or a now-older used Galaxy Tab S for around the same price. I could also save some money by going for the Galaxy Tab Note 2014 edition. The older tablets seem to have much higher screen resolution and better displays than the Tab A, but may lack manufacturer support.

The primary use of the tablet would be watching movies, kids' apps, viewing photos, some light productivity stuff. No gaming.

Any suggestions? Older Tab S or newer but possibly lower-end Tab A? Any other brands I should consider?


----------



## sarivera (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi there,

i`m a Student in the last year and searching for a cheap Tablet within 200€(the cheaper the better) which i`m going to use at university(Handwriting, dropbox, pdf and power point reader) as couch office and also as a ebook reader, later on maybe for work. Maybe compatible with HDMI Adapter to connect with a beamer.
The Tablet should be 8"(prefered) to 10". A large Battery capacity would be nice, the larger the better, but istn the main crit.
As you see Google Play is no must have. I also dont need mobile data, wifi is enough.

sorry for bad english and thanks for help

sarivera


----------



## timonoj (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi, my company might give me a choice in picking my corporate phone from a list. Based on the agreement they get with the mobile provider, I believe I might get a choice among these devices:

HTC Desire 10 Pro
Huawei Mate 9
Huawei P9 Plus
Sugar SUGAR S (WTF?)
Alcatel Shine Lite
Alcatel PIXI 4 6
LG V20
LG K8
LG K10
Motorola Moto Z
Samsung Galaxy S7 32GB
Samsung Galaxy J5 Prime
Samsung Galaxy J5 2016
Samsung Galaxy J7 Prime
Samsung Galaxy J7 2016
Samsung Galaxy C7 64GB
Samsung Galaxy C5 32GB
Sony Xperia XZ
Lenovo A6600
Lenovo A7020
LeEco Le2
LeEco LeMax2
ZTE V7 Lite
Asus Zenfone 3 Deluxe
ZTE A910
ZTE Axon 7


So...The list is long and I only know a few flagships. No idea about the second tier models. I currently own a Galaxy S7 32GB and I'm happy with it. This is an option on that list, so I might just go with two of them. I was just thinking if I should consider any other option? What do you guys think?


----------



## Maiselff (Dec 14, 2016)

I will buy, Any device that is NOT ext4 

Enviado de meu MB886 usando Tapatalk


----------



## polartux (Dec 15, 2016)

Maiselff said:


> I will buy, Any device that is NOT ext4

Click to collapse



lol, buy a windows phone then


----------



## siddu_07 (Dec 15, 2016)

Hey guys
 I need your help in deciding between,

1. Oneplus 2 (via amazon-Rs 20,000).

2. Moto M


----------



## Maiselff (Dec 15, 2016)

polartux said:


> lol, buy a windows phone then

Click to collapse



No, i will buy a new kind of legictm androed device, that does not uses ext4.

Soon...

X(

Enviado de meu MB886 usando Tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## polartux (Dec 15, 2016)

Maiselff said:


> No, i will buy a new kind of legictm androed device, that does not uses ext4.

Click to collapse



Just out of curiosity, why do you need a phone not based on ext4 ? It's a pretty good filesystem.


----------



## jamboss (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi I'm looking for some phones to buy under 100us, that would be available from amazon or eBay.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 15, 2016)

If I could get the HTC 10 and OP3T at same price, which device would you guys recommend? I mainly need a smooth as ***k UI, more than acceptable camera, quality display. I just sold my Note 4 thinking I will buy the Pixel, but now I am having second thoughts about Pixel's price point, thus the query.


----------



## Maiselff (Dec 15, 2016)

polartux said:


> Just out of curiosity, why do you need a phone not based on ext4 ? It's a pretty good filesystem.

Click to collapse



For you is good, for me this word do not exists on my dictionary.
I will buy soon what i posted upon. Gogle will be worst more than a beggar, (that still haves right to eat).

This is not a project, this is a complished promise.

Enviado de meu MB886 usando Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 PM ----------




polartux said:


> Just out of curiosity, why do you need a phone not based on ext4 ? It's a pretty good filesystem.

Click to collapse



Ibm&microsoft created NTFS perfecly runable on linux/unix

Jus out of curiosity, why they don"t use NTFS on their devices? Selling extrash instead?

Enviado de meu MB886 usando Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 PM ----------




Maiselff said:


> For you is good, for me this word do not exists on my dictionary.
> I will buy soon what i posted upon. Gogle will be worst more than a beggar, (that still haves right to eat).
> 
> This is not a project, this is a complished promise.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have two more question (if you can't resolve the first mine):

When androed beguns, they used on all devices, yaffs2, why they changed? Visioning that the ext2/3/4 lifetime cycle gives them more cash destroying devices? And take out the yaffs2 because the NeoZelandes that created yaffs2 wants copyright?  Or the devices that haves yaffs2 haves a stupend lifetime cycle, that impess the clients buy a new phone? Ok

Second:

Why the devices are not in 100% ext4? 

Now you can see why i say and is truely extrash.

Answer if you CAN

Enviado de meu MB886 usando Tapatalk


----------



## immadeofpixels27 (Dec 15, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm looking for a phone dock that can connect to both my computer and a separate outlet so that I can charge it at a reasonable speed while also browsing files / using DeskDock.

p.s. sorry if there's a different thread for accessory q&a. If there is, please point me to it as I couldn't find a general one.


----------



## jonas7654 (Dec 15, 2016)

siddu_07 said:


> Hey guys
> I need your help in deciding between,
> 
> 1. Oneplus 2 (via amazon-Rs 20,000).
> ...

Click to collapse



Oneplus2


----------



## kivawolf (Dec 16, 2016)

*please delete this*

Hi,
I just got Leeco.
After root, wipe everything, restore all my apps from google play store.
But the Tab My Apps installed is empty in google play store, The Tab all apps say application is installed.
Basicly, I have everything restore but,  They do not appear in ''My Apps'', so all apps can't be update.

I have tried, 
wipe cache/dalvic of google play store, and all systeme. 
uninstall google play, reinstall it.
and finally factory reset.

Every time I clear cache of google play store, My Apps installed tab is empty.

the problem persists,
Is this because I restore Apps from other devices (LG G3).
I do not have SIM card installed, I dont know if It would change anything. 

Thank alot for helping


----------



## phazer11 (Dec 16, 2016)

So looks like my TF700 is finally dying  too slow to do much on and the camera just isn't good enough for recording classes and such anymore. 

I'm a graphics designer so tablets are helpful for recording and taking notes as well as doing some light work on the go and I've gotten by with the TF700 though the lack of a stylus for a drawing surface is a bummer. Most of my classmates use a iPad Pro for a drawing tablet and daily driver. I've been increasingly thinking of getting a Surface because Apple is evil. Anyone have any recommendations for a droid or if I should just go Surface, etc. (tablet needs to be at least a 10")? I confess I haven't kept up to date on the Android tablet scene so don't know what's good.


----------



## oFUNGUSo (Dec 16, 2016)

Forgive me if this is common knowledge, but i cant seem to find a nice list anywhere. Maybe im not searching with the right combination of words.....

I'm looking for a list of all the relatively current phones with easy to unlock bootloaders.  I made the mistake of switching to an iphone on at&t and i hate it. I'm going to give it to my wife and switch back to android (still at&t) but I want to make sure i get a phone that will be easy for me to root/mod. I know all the google phones are usually the first recommendations, and i might end up getting the nexus 5x, but are there other phones that are just as easy to root and flash with? Is there something you would recommend over the nexus 5x (i like the smaller screen) for someone who just wants easy access to root and rom flashing? Any info appreciated.


----------



## nick191 (Dec 16, 2016)

*Willing to upgrade from Nexus 6P*

Hello guys, right now i am rocking Nexus 6P and i am willing to upgrade but couldn't decide. I really like S7 edge but it is almost 8 months old now and there will be new S8 by coming march at MWC-2017 (Only 3 months left). Other choices i have is of LG V20. What should i do ? I have following choices.
1). S7 edge
2).LG V20
3).Wait for S8.  
Open to other suggestions !


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Dec 17, 2016)

JHW3 said:


> Faced with a similar decision recently, I opted to skip the LG G4. The randomness of the boot-loop issue was just too much of a risk for me.
> I was coming from an LG G2, which also has the buttons on the back; once you're used to them, they're quite handy (esp. for changing volume during a call).
> 
> In the end I bought a Moto X Play. I had also considered the Moto G4 Plus. These aren't quite "flagship" phones like your Galaxy S4 once was, and I'm not sure about the level of active ROM development for the Moto phones (they are pretty popular though) but they do have a replaceable battery and SD card. Hope this helps.

Click to collapse



Could you elaborate on the boot loop issue? Is it a hardware problem or CM14 problem? 

As for Moto phones, I'm a big fan of Moto. Owned three or four Moto devices before going with Samsung. Long story short I been through a Galaxy S4 active and 2 Galaxy S4 phone in under a year. The Active overheated. The first Galaxy S4 had a sudden unexplained screen death. This one has a Sim card tray going out. However all my Moto phones were pre-google buy out. As long as they do have removable battery and SD card they are worth a look! 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## matteo.gspace (Dec 17, 2016)

nick191 said:


> Hello guys, right now i am rocking Nexus 6P and i am willing to upgrade but couldn't decide. I really like S7 edge but it is almost 8 months old now and there will be new S8 by coming march at MWC-2017 (Only 3 months left). Other choices i have is of LG V20. What should i do ? I have following choices.
> 1). S7 edge
> 2).LG V20
> 3).Wait for S8.
> Open to other suggestions !

Click to collapse



Hello,
I recently bought a Xiaomi Mi5 running with CM14.1 and for the price (220â‚¬) it is awesome


----------



## JHW3 (Dec 17, 2016)

Xplorer4x4 said:


> Could you elaborate on the boot loop issue? Is it a hardware problem or CM14 problem?

Click to collapse



There are others around who are far more expert on this than I am. In short, from my understanding, there is a manufacturing issue with a significant number LG G4s that is due to a loose connection or cold-solder joint on the main board of the phone. The "symptom" (which only arises after many months of use) is a boot-loop (endless re-booting). It is a hardware issue. LG will fix or replace the affected phones but this takes weeks, apparently.

For these reasons I decided to avoid the LG G4.


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Dec 17, 2016)

JHW3 said:


> There are others around who are far more expert on this than I am. In short, from my understanding, there is a manufacturing issue with a significant number LG G4s that is due to a loose connection or cold-solder joint on the main board of the phone. The "symptom" (which only arises after many months of use) is a boot-loop (endless re-booting). It is a hardware issue. LG will fix or replace the affected phones but this takes weeks, apparently.
> 
> For these reasons I decided to avoid the LG G4.

Click to collapse



 Oh wow I guess the recall on that flew under my radar.  Thanks for the info but given the year and a half the device has been in the wild now it sounds like I would probably be OK to pick up a used one from swappa. The extra insurance offered by swappa might not be a bad idea though.   Thanks for your expertise. Going to check out the Moto devices you mentioned to. If I decide on an LG G4 do I need to pick up a certain model to ensure I can unlock the bootloader? I have StarightTalk/ATT.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## yahyayyash (Dec 18, 2016)

My preferences:
- Price range - 300 to 400 Euros, but value for money is more important
- Screen size - Coming from Nexus 4, but won't mind a big phone
- Typical use - Mostly listening to music and talking/messaging. Occasionally taking photos and web browsing

Important things for me:
- Value for money
- Phone that will be good to use for longer time period
- Preferably the latest Android (not a hard requirement)
- Good customer/online support
- Well known brand


----------



## oFUNGUSo (Dec 19, 2016)

Easily rootable phone with a smaller (5 to 5.3 inch) screen screen, that isn't the nexus 5x?

I'm on AT&T, almost bought a gs6 then realized I could be screwed depending on which build it came with . 

Holding a dumb iPhone in my hand now [emoji58] really want a non phablet sized phone that with an easily unlockable boot loader and good rom support. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizon (Dec 20, 2016)

Looking to buy a 6.5 inch phone, preferably one thats fully compatible for t-mobile USA. Let me know guys.


----------



## DarkJoney (Dec 22, 2016)

Hello, guys.
I am going to replace my Xperia Z2 with something. I need new smartphone, which have BEST camera at the market nowadays. Because camera it's the most important thing for me, and I can't carry my A7R II all the time. After my analysis, I am completely stuck and can't make desision.
Who will be better?
iPhone 7 Plus
or
Galaxy S7
or
Xperia XZ.

I want to have OIS (I have shaky hands) and RAW support... Maybe also I need high quality audio and sd card support... Maybe you can propose something else which I didnt include in list? 

Galaxy S7 seems to be the best now, but iPhone is attractive for me with his telephoto lens and depth mode. I like Sony's highres sensors, the do good work at good light, but it seems that XZ have lens defect. And Xperia lacks RAW support.... Sony's devs are bastards, but Xperia's design is the best for me.... 

If I will choose between S7 and 7 Plus, which would have better sharpness and low-light capabilities? 
I checked all the comparisons over the internet, and S7 seems to be better, but have Apple got any improvements with software updates? 

Thanks.


----------



## SofaSpud (Dec 22, 2016)

Xplorer4x4 said:


> Oh wow I guess the recall on that flew under my radar.  Thanks for the info but given the year and a half the device has been in the wild now it sounds like I would probably be OK to pick up a used one from swappa. The extra insurance offered by swappa might not be a bad idea though.   Thanks for your expertise. Going to check out the Moto devices you mentioned to. If I decide on an LG G4 do I need to pick up a certain model to ensure I can unlock the bootloader? I have StarightTalk/ATT.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Avoid the G4 H810 (AT&T) variant because AFAIK the bootloader is not able to be unlocked, so no custom recovery option. I'm also on AT&T, and I've been using carrier unlocked T-Mobile devices so that I can root. Although I'm using a G3 D851, rather than a G4.

Also the more current MM releases on most or all G4's have anti-rollback incorporated in the factory ROM. It locks into anti-rollback in hardware so that if you do try to rollback (from a ROM having version 2 rollback to one having v 1, for example), then you are virtually guaranteed to end up with a bootlooped / bricked device. In general, the T-Mobile variants are easier to work with in this respect, and they may be an exception to some of this. 

Actually, in reality if you're fortunate to get a H810 with an earlier release of MM, it can be rolled back and rooted, but you still have a locked bootloader. 

IMO, LG has really screwed up with all these shenanigans, and they've rendered their devices a lot less desirable. 


Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Dec 22, 2016)

SofaSpud said:


> Avoid the G4 H810 (AT&T) variant because AFAIK the bootloader is not able to be unlocked, so no custom recovery option. I'm also on AT&T, and I've been using carrier unlocked T-Mobile devices so that I can root. Although I'm using a G3 D851, rather than a G4.
> 
> Also the more current MM releases on most or all G4's have anti-rollback incorporated in the factory ROM. It locks into anti-rollback in hardware so that if you do try to rollback (from a ROM having version 2 rollback to one having v 1, for example), then you are virtually guaranteed to end up with a bootlooped / bricked device. In general, the T-Mobile variants are easier to work with in this respect, and they may be an exception to some of this.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for all the information! Could you recommend something comparable to the G4 then? 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Maiselff (Dec 23, 2016)

Xplorer4x4 said:


> Thanks for all the information! Could you recommend something comparable to the G4 then?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ZTE

Enviado de meu MB886 usando Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 AM ----------




SofaSpud said:


> Avoid the G4 H810 (AT&T) variant because AFAIK the bootloader is not able to be unlocked, so no custom recovery option. I'm also on AT&T, and I've been using carrier unlocked T-Mobile devices so that I can root. Although I'm using a G3 D851, rather than a G4.
> 
> Also the more current MM releases on most or all G4's have anti-rollback incorporated in the factory ROM. It locks into anti-rollback in hardware so that if you do try to rollback (from a ROM having version 2 rollback to one having v 1, for example), then you are virtually guaranteed to end up with a bootlooped / bricked device. In general, the T-Mobile variants are easier to work with in this respect, and they may be an exception to some of this.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



is time to begin a campaign toimpose to the manufacturers, 2 kind of offered devices:

1=Unlocked an rooted

2=Locked and unrooted

Definitely.

They pretends have sucess vending what they want, not hearing the client wishes.

Haha.

Is time to wake up!

Enviado de meu MB886 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Dec 23, 2016)

Maiselff said:


> ZTE
> 
> Enviado de meu MB886 usando Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree with your later points but as far as ZTE, could you point me to a specific model? Looking for CM14.1 availability, removal battery, SD card and GSM compatible with a $200 budget! 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## SofaSpud (Dec 23, 2016)

Xplorer4x4 said:


> Thanks for all the information! Could you recommend something comparable to the G4 then?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Have you considered a G3? It's very similar to the G4. Most G4 reviews by established sites such as cnet.com always mention that the G4 is too much like the G3. Battery life is a little weak, but with some tweaking and care in not running the lcd @ full brightness, can be made substantially better. 

BTW, t-mobile devices can be used with AT&T. 

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Dec 23, 2016)

SofaSpud said:


> Have you considered a G3? It's very similar to the G4. Most G4 reviews by established sites such as cnet.com always mention that the G4 is too much like the G3. Battery life is a little weak, but with some tweaking and care in not running the lcd @ full brightness, can be made substantially better.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have not but it's worth a look. What kind of Sot do you get? 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## SofaSpud (Dec 23, 2016)

Xplorer4x4 said:


> I have not but it's worth a look. What kind of Sot do you get?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Seems like about 4 hrs

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Dec 23, 2016)

SofaSpud said:


> Seems like about 4 hrs
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks for the response. Is the bootloader situation the same as the G4 where I should get a T-mobile variant? If so what is the device model? I'll look into comparing specs with my Galaxy S4(TMob variant) myself but my other concern is the hardware isn't much of a step up from the SGS4. I don't need a step up but would prefer something with a bit more horsepower since it is an upgrade. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeonzYT_XDA (Dec 24, 2016)

I wanna buy a phone which can be rooted and applied with modification. I want under 300usd which is probably 12,000php on our country. Any suggestions?


----------



## SofaSpud (Dec 24, 2016)

Xplorer4x4 said:


> Thanks for the response. Is the bootloader situation the same as the G4 where I should get a T-mobile variant? If so what is the device model? I'll look into comparing specs with my Galaxy S4(TMob variant) myself but my other concern is the hardware isn't much of a step up from the SGS4. I don't need a step up but would prefer something with a bit more horsepower since it is an upgrade.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sorry, don't really know, as I didn't look into that. Personally, I prefer to do it that way, as t-mobile devices have been easier to deal with, as in general they are not as aggressive with the whole idea of being proprietary. Perhaps that's because they are of European origin. 

I suggest that you look around the G3 and G4 threads for more information on the subject. 

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## diaz212 (Dec 25, 2016)

i really confuse which one ishould buy xiaomi mi5s plus or oneplus 3

I need a good battery life and speed of browsing and of course speed


----------



## ll0zz (Dec 26, 2016)

*Looking for Second Hand, nicely built Small Android Smartphone*

Hi!
I'm looking for a new second hand smartphone, but not a powerful one.
I've got a (dying) ZTE Open C, and basically need to do what I used to do with my Palm Tunsten T (PIM), and with a dumbphone.
I don't need powerful, 4G, GPS, high quality photography device...
I need basic functions, but like some quality (good screen), handy, rootable for some alternative Android-based Rom. Not too bulky, to fit in the pocket.
It would be nice to have user-removable battery, as I will probably need to replace it sooner or later.
I hope to find it around 50€, strictly under 100€.

Thanks for any suggestion.


----------



## yashgumaste (Dec 29, 2016)

Need affordable up to 200$ and good Dev support device.
With more custom Roms and best in class camera.
Upcoming Nokia device in 2017 is good?


----------



## NeonzYT_XDA (Dec 29, 2016)

Are there any handy phones that has a big rooting community? Please dont also suggest phones that has many chances of bootlooping even no root and also does not get over to 300$ because im saving money.


----------



## aviralrstg (Jan 2, 2017)

yashgumaste said:


> Need affordable up to 200$ and good Dev support device.
> With more custom Roms and best in class camera.
> Upcoming Nokia device in 2017 is good?

Click to collapse



Redmi Note 3 (32GB, Snapdragon variant), if available.
It has excellent Dev support, 4000mAh battery and 16MP camera.


----------



## mimolalimo (Jan 11, 2017)

*What phone? Please help*

Hey

OK, so im turning 14 on january 13th, and my parents have finally agreed to buy me a smartphone. My alloted budget is around 300-350$ (euros). I currently use an ipod touch, so i am quite fond of the home button. So far, i am considering the Xiaomi mi5s, the Meizu pro 6, and the honor 8/huawei nova. I have made an exception for the huawei devices because i find the 2.5D glass + gorilla corning 4 combo stunning.
I need a very performant (3D games) and durable phone since it needs to last 4 years (until im 18). If you suggest any other phones (please do), do keep in mind the homme button criteria as well as the fact that I am used to IOS, so an IOS-like launcher would be much appreciated. BTW The Oneplus 3/3t is out of my price range

P.S: I am an ios developper and I am starting to develop on android too.

Thanks in advance for any answers,
Michael


----------



## rohitbaata (Jan 12, 2017)

mimolalimo said:


> Hey
> 
> OK, so im turning 14 on january 13th, and my parents have finally agreed to buy me a smartphone. My alloted budget is around 300-350$ (euros). I currently use an ipod touch, so i am quite fond of the home button. So far, i am considering the Xiaomi mi5s, the Meizu pro 6, and the honor 8/huawei nova. I have made an exception for the huawei devices because i find the 2.5D glass + gorilla corning 4 combo stunning.
> I need a very performant (3D games) and durable phone since it needs to last 4 years (until im 18). If you suggest any other phones (please do), do keep in mind the homme button criteria as well as the fact that I am used to IOS, so an IOS-like launcher would be much appreciated. BTW The Oneplus 3/3t is out of my price range
> ...

Click to collapse



I would suggest you the Xiaomi mi5s. The xiaomi mi5s is durable and also good to play 3d games, even though the home button is not like the ios it is a good catch.


----------



## vaggosgr (Jan 13, 2017)

*Zuk z2 or Nexus 5X*

Hi, i want a new smartphone and im between these 2, which one should i get? I wont be using the phone for gaming.


----------



## rohitbaata (Jan 13, 2017)

vaggosgr said:


> Hi, i want a new smartphone and im between these 2, which one should i get? I wont be using the phone for gaming.

Click to collapse



The ZUK Z2 has the latest snapdragon 820 processor and also has 4 GB RAM which is good for multitasking. I would recommend you to buy the Zuk Z2.


----------



## HibikiTaisuna (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi,

after a few months with a Xperia Z5 Compact I will be on the market for a new phone again. I am looking for something "special":


good AOSP support (either by manufacturer or the community, like f.e. with the Motorola Defy or Moto G)
if there are any phones fullfilling this item: coreboot (like Pixel C f.e.)
in best case smaller than or equal to 5 inches
performance isn't a priority (should be beefier than my old Moto G 1st Gen)
good battery life on WiFi is a must
cellular reception isn't important at all (will be used WiFi only)
shouldn't be too pricey
a horizontal physical keyboard (not gonna happen I know..., in best case the phone does have the same or smaller dimension than a iPhone 6/6s -> bluetooth keyboard case )

The device will be solely used on WiFi and it is very important that I can receive or build (without too much hassle) nightly AOSP builds for it. Will be used with FDroid. Are there any recommendations? The only devices that could fix my AOSP needs seem to be the officially supported ones (Nexus, Pixel).


----------



## ferkator (Jan 14, 2017)

Hello guys, what I'm looking for:

- Good performance.
- Battery life.

What its not relevant to me:

- Camera (as long as its decent its ok for me).

My usage:

- Twitter.
- Whatsapp.
- Newsfeed.
- Reddit.
- Few games.

I find myself deciding between a Huawei P9 and a Xiaomi Mi Max. I wanted the Huawei Mate 9 because it has everything (battery life, performance) but its price is too high. Talking about performance, CPU I think its stronger in Huawei P9. GPU performance both should be similar, Xiaomi maybe a little bit better. Xiaomi should have a much better battery life. And its also cheaper.

Which one should I be buying? I'm almost decided to buy the Xiaomi, but I want it to last at least a couple of years. With mu usage it should be doable, right?

Regards.


----------



## melltuga (Jan 16, 2017)

*Galaxy S7, OnePlus 3T ... or something completely different?*

Hey guys,

so the price of the Galaxy S7 has finally dropped far enough (at least in Germany) to be affordable, and since my S4 is falling apart I would really like to get a new phone in the near future.

I kind of settled for two options for now: *Galaxy S7 *or the* OnePlus 3T*

My usage:
- Messaging & Phoning
- Taking pictures (more rear than front (so less selfies  ) )
- Music (Speakers & Headset)
- Navigation (I travel quite often, inside & outside of Europe)
- I need around 1 day of battery (I don't like power banks  )
- I love to flash ROMs and tinker with the software, but I'm looking to ease up on it, since it's extremely time-consuming (and leaves me with an unstable phone far too often)
- I like a clean UI and an unbloated OS

-> Price tag should be around 500 € / $.

I don't play games at all and I hardly ever work on my phone, I rarely watch videos.

Which one would be the better choice, when they're more or less the same price (at least if I go for the 128GB OP3T)?
Or should I go for something completely different?

Thanks 

*mT


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Sachin (Jan 17, 2017)

melltuga said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> so the price of the Galaxy S7 has finally dropped far enough (at least in Germany) to be affordable, and since my S4 is falling apart I would really like to get a new phone in the near future.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think OnePlus 3T is the best for business. :good:


----------



## Argeddion (Jan 17, 2017)

melltuga said:


> I kind of settled for two options for now: Galaxy S7 or the OnePlus 3T
> [...]
> Which one would be the better choice, when they're more or less the same price (at least if I go for the 128GB OP3T)?
> Or should I go for something completely different?
> ...

Click to collapse



Really? Asking this question on xda? You can not find more Oneplus fanboys than on xda (except maybe the oneplus forums). It is mostly about your preferences. Tinkering will not be possible with the S7, but it will performe better (Battery, water resistance, camera, screen, soc, cellular reception etc)


----------



## RedXon (Jan 18, 2017)

Hello

I want to buy a new device for my girlfriend. She currently owns the first Samsung Galaxy Alpha, which starts to act strange and will have to be replaced sooner or later from the look of things.

I do own a UMI Super, and while I like the device, it would not be the right one for her, cause it's a little to big and not quite stable enough. Her phone just has to work, she doesn't want to have to try things and stuff, which is why I plan to replace her Alpha.

So, what I think it should be:
-4.5-5 inches, not over 5.2 inches
-good battery life
-LTE Band 20 (800 Mhz)
-Preferably not something from a big overpriced brand like samsung
-should be arround 200-250 $, not more.

My Ideas so far:
-Elephone S3
-Yotaphone 2
Not much more, as most phones are 5.5 inches now and I don't know how good they are.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## z4ck1n (Jan 19, 2017)

Please suggest device with *good camera* takes good shots of *kids, moving objects and low light*.
Budget under *300USD / 20,000INR*.


----------



## globe9 (Jan 19, 2017)

*5X Bootlooped- Need Replacement*

Loved my Nexus 5X until the bootloop happened. Need to replace my phone and am overwhelmed with the choices.

About Me: I'm a moderate user. I check emails, browse the web, shop online, use social media and almost exclusively use my phone for photos now.

Wants: 
Good to great camera (at least as good as the 5x)
Great battery life- should last one day(16hrs of moderate use)
Fast Processor- l want smooth scrolling and transitions
5.5" screen or less
Fingerprint scanner- not a deal breaker
Good sturdy build - I keep my phones on average about       2 years. I want something to last.

Been considering the Galaxy S7(not Edge), Honor 8, Sony Xperia X's(several models to choose from, so not sure which one is best) and Zenphone 3. The Xperias and Zen phone seem like great devices at good to great prices.
I've ruled out Axon 7, Moto Z Play.

My budget is $500ish but the lower the better.


Please help me decide


----------



## strongst (Jan 19, 2017)

z4ck1n said:


> Please suggest device with good camera takes good shots of kids, moving objects and low light.
> Budget under 300USD / 20,000INR.

Click to collapse



The right answer can only be: a camera!

---------- Post added at 09:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 PM ----------




globe9 said:


> Loved my Nexus 5X until the bootloop happened. Need to replace my phone and am overwhelmed with the choices.
> 
> About Me: I'm a moderate user. I check emails, browse the web, shop online, use social media and almost exclusively use my phone for photos now.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have a look at Motorola G4 Plus, it's even cheaper, but fulfills all your requirements


----------



## globe9 (Jan 19, 2017)

strongst said:


> The right answer can only be: a camera!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Will do. What's the battery like? Also, I just googled it and see it's a plastic phone. Any idea on durability? Any opinions of the Xperia X line? They look like beautiful phones in my budget, but I'm not familiar with Sony phones at all.


----------



## strongst (Jan 19, 2017)

globe9 said:


> Will do. What's the battery like? Also, I just googled it and see it's a plastic phone. Any idea on durability? Any opinions of the Xperia X line? They look like beautiful phones in my budget, but I'm not familiar with Sony phones at all.

Click to collapse



Yeah it's plastic like galaxy s5 downwards, but very high quality and feeling and lightweight  microphone and speaker is front facing, so no grime addiction and good call quality and sound. Also the additional rear facing mic is great for video recordings. the battery lasts for 2 days with 5+ sot for most people, but the 3Ah battery can be quick charged, that's better compared to my Zuk Z1 with 4Ah battery without where I have to wait very long for full charge. 7.1.1 is available as aosp, LineageOS and others too.


----------



## rwcherry100 (Jan 19, 2017)

*Galaxy Tab with Phone Calling*

I'm in the USA and use T-Mobile. 
What model of Galaxy Tab S should I look for that has native, cellular, phone calling (voice) and text messaging capability (hardware & firmware)? 
I don't care that much about LTE band mismatch. Would like the 8.4" version.

Thanks in advance


----------



## voipaddict (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi, 
I'm looking for a dual sim DUAL ACTIVE device that will work in NA & Europe on 99% LTE bands. 

From what I researched the only one that meets my requirements is the Zenfone 3 Deluxe 

Can anyone chime in? 

TIA

Sent from my LG-D486 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverJS (Jan 20, 2017)

Gents,

Will be travelling lots for my job in the next few years. Would like to get a dual-sim phone. Current phone is a Nexus 5X, which I do love, and that I got precisely because of stock Android - just about every single one of the Asian skins is complete anathema to me.

Budget is around 200 U.S., though could be convinced to spend a bit more if there's a sizeable gain to be had. Priorities : processing power, stability.

I ask here because I'm pretty sure I'll have to delve into the custom ROM scene, which I'm totally not afraid to do (I've flashed a fair number of ROMs before), but I'm afraid I might be forgetting a phone that has high community support. I know the obvious choice is OnePlus, but the 3/3T is way out of my budget.

My best options, I think, are either Redmi Note 3 or Mi5. Potentially a OnePlus 2, but those are a bit higher-priced. Any others you can think of, that are powerful and well-supported?

Cheers!


----------



## strongst (Jan 20, 2017)

voipaddict said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking for a dual sim DUAL ACTIVE device that will work in NA & Europe on 99% LTE bands.
> 
> From what I researched the only one that meets my requirements is the Zenfone 3 Deluxe
> ...

Click to collapse



Have a look at Zuk Z2 pro


----------



## aviralrstg (Jan 20, 2017)

globe9 said:


> Loved my Nexus 5X until the bootloop happened. Need to replace my phone and am overwhelmed with the choices.
> 
> About Me: I'm a moderate user. I check emails, browse the web, shop online, use social media and almost exclusively use my phone for photos now.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Since you have a nice budget and have been using stock Android, I would recommend oneplus 3T at $440. It is the fastest Android smartphone available right now. If you want a very good screen, galaxy S7 is a great choice with SuperAMOLED QHD display. Moto G4 plus is also great in budget range but is not as great at performance. Sony Xperias are great but are not much value for money.

I recommended these based on what you were considering but if you want just the minimum things that you mentioned, you can find decent phones under $250 like moto g4/moto g4 plus.


----------



## voipaddict (Jan 20, 2017)

strongst said:


> Have a look at Zuk Z2 pro

Click to collapse



Sounds like it is DSDS I need dual sim active.


----------



## aviralrstg (Jan 20, 2017)

SilverJS said:


> Gents,
> 
> Will be travelling lots for my job in the next few years. Would like to get a dual-sim phone. Current phone is a Nexus 5X, which I do love, and that I got precisely because of stock Android - just about every single one of the Asian skins is complete anathema to me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Redmi Note 3 is the best phone in your budget but if you are able to increase it for Mi5, then just go for Mi5. I have one and the build quality is amazing, it has a curved glass back which feels very premium and good to hold in hand. It also has official LineageOS. One point you should remember that the SD820 in Mi5 is underclocked to 1.8GHz max. So the performance won't be at par with other SD820 phones.


----------



## strub (Jan 20, 2017)

Yo guys, I'm still rocking my nexus 4 that I bought on release, but it is time to move on. What I need is something with the dev community behind the phone. I was flashing cm nightlies regularly.  So, with that in mind, what would be a good choice if I wanna keep the new device just as long as the nexus 4 and be able to flash new roms with up to date security levels? Thx so far.


----------



## Stelios.... (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi everyone....
I currently own a Lg G3 d855 32gb...i would rate it with 7/10 overall...i'm moatly unhappy with the camera in low light,the screen should be better and the battery life is mediocre but it has fast charge....also multiprocessing is a struggle...

What i need....
I smartphone with an equal screen, equal battery(16 hours of usage minimum),but need a better camera....
Need more processing power and i cannot give more than 270euros....

For some reason i have sticked with htc m9 ,despite the fact that i read many bad critics from short term reviews.....
I saw m9plus but it seems even worse...worse cpu,a bit better camera ,better screen but much much worse battery(if anyone owns it please pm me for i brief review and a suggestion )

A friend also has huawei p9lite which has better camera than the g3,its more powerful and its cheap too....it seems a good choice....

A would also like android updates....and need fast charge(huawei lacks that)!
I also need sd card slot....

A nice gps receiver would be a plus too.......

What are your thoughts about htc?i find the m9 for 225 and the m9plus for 275 euros...this was a flagship so has the whole package of add ons...gyro,radio,fast charge and more)

Please any other suggestion would be appreciated!!!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## SofaSpud (Jan 22, 2017)

Xplorer4x4 said:


> Thanks for the response. Is the bootloader situation the same as the G4 where I should get a T-mobile variant? If so what is the device model? I'll look into comparing specs with my Galaxy S4(TMob variant) myself but my other concern is the hardware isn't much of a step up from the SGS4. I don't need a step up but would prefer something with a bit more horsepower since it is an upgrade.

Click to collapse



Sorry for late reply. In general I think that a T-Mo device is to be preferred. Device model is D851.


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jan 22, 2017)

SofaSpud said:


> Sorry for late reply. In general I think that a T-Mo device is to be preferred. Device model is D851.

Click to collapse



No worries. I made my decision about a week ago and can not be happier. It proved, as I suspected, my Galaxy S4 Sim card reader is dieing and the Sim card is fine! Also found several cm/los14.1 based roms and atheist 1 kennel although all the n roms I find are smooth as butter with out it! Trying to decide on my N based daily driver between RR, crdroid,  and running AICP as we speak!


----------



## mwaterbu (Jan 22, 2017)

Any good phones with a screen smaller than 5"? I'm still on a 1st gen Moto X. No issues with it really, but I think it may be time to upgrade. Bonus if it's made in the USA (good luck ?).
Thanks!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Amowagou (Jan 23, 2017)

mwaterbu said:


> Any good phones with a screen smaller than 5"? I'm still on a 1st gen Moto X. No issues with it really, but I think it may be time to upgrade. Bonus if it's made in the USA (good luck ?).
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Buy  an   iPhone , even though It is made in China, 99.9% of the profit out of it goes to the USA.


----------



## SofaSpud (Jan 23, 2017)

Xplorer4x4 said:


> No worries. I made my decision about a week ago and can not be happier. It proved, as I suspected, my Galaxy S4 Sim card reader is dieing and the Sim card is fine! Also found several cm/los14.1 based roms and atheist 1 kennel although all the n roms I find are smooth as butter with out it! Trying to decide on my N based daily driver between RR, crdroid,  and running AICP as we speak!

Click to collapse



That's a G3 D851 then? I'm running Fulmics on this one, which has some nice features, but battery life isn't one of them. Am running stock rooted 4.4.2 on a VZW G3 (VS985) which has much better (about twice as good) battery performance. 

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## deadshot42 (Jan 23, 2017)

My Moto X Pure is starting to get a little buggy.  Not sure if it can be solved with just a new flash of the OS or if it's time to upgrade to a new phone, but thought I'd see what's out there.  My only absolutes are must be able to run on Verizon, and it needs to be able to run either the native hotspot or FoxFi (or similar) without dealing with Verizon's BS checks.  If it can do that without root great, if not I need something that can be rooted.  I about did a happy dance when I found the native hotspot would run on the Pure.  Would also like a memory card slot so I can just move my pics and files over easily.  I love this phone, but unless they're coming out with an updated version I don't see a reason to buy a two year old phone (if I have to go the purchase route).  Developer edition phones are fine, I don't mind paying full price to get something that's not locked down by Big Red.  I know there's the Pixel but those things are more than I'd like to spend, and don't have the memory card slot.


----------



## mwaterbu (Jan 23, 2017)

Amowagou said:


> Buy  an   iPhone , even though It is made in China, 99.9% of the profit out of it goes to the USA.

Click to collapse



Sorry, I figured when I asked about a good phone on XDA, it was assumed that I was limiting my search to Android devices. iOS is not a consideration for me. Thanks though.


----------



## sergyu21 (Jan 23, 2017)

i am in doubts about a new phone too. i have a nokia 808 which is awesome at least at camera and parts that require camera. it can open any image/video known to man, even the blu-ray movies, anything up to full hd, audio is clear without distorsion, the camera is perfect. i have other phones and tablets, but nothing compares to it. i want to know if it's good to wait for the nokia's flagship or change the brand to a huawei, lg... any opinion is appreaciated, but not iphone/samsung, i hate them.


----------



## 350Rocket (Jan 23, 2017)

Well there should be lots of options with custom roms available if you stick with the more popular options, but you need to double check the device you pick is one of them.

Also if you want stock Android, stay away from Samsung's because you are stuck with TouchWiz based Roms (of which many good ones are available), but no stock Android. If you pick an HTC flagship you will have the option of either sense based or stock based Roms, however the camera and audio quality is often not as good on stock Android based Roms because of closed source drivers. The roms can still be fast and stable despite this.

If you want custom roms based on stock Android that likely function 100% as well as out of the box software than you should stick with nexus, OnePlus or some Motorola phones like my Moto x 2014.


----------



## zelendel (Jan 23, 2017)

malown said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> after years of being an iPhone user i wanna switch over to android. Now... i really enjoy being able to update my phone the very minute a new OS is out. So what would be the best decision for me? I don't wanna spend a lot of money (<=200€ would be perf, a little more is also ok). I need bluetooth, an (AM)OLED display, 4G, support for 128GB SD-cards and the ability to root the phone and an AUX port. Power isn't really that important to me. Of course i don't wanna wait minutes for an app to open, but i also don't really need to be able to play the latest 3D AAA games. Oh and the OS should be as close to stock android as possible (this is super important to me, is that achievable when a device is rooted? can you replace the launcher/delete apps etc.?)!
> 
> As I understand it, the best choice would be a phone that has custom rom support, but from what i read there aren't actually that many (which is weird because i always thought this would be more widespread across android devices). Any help, tips would be highly appreciated

Click to collapse



You will have to come off some of your stuff.  The only devices that get updates right away are nexus and the pixel.  With those you lose SD card support. 

As for custom rom support.  We'll that depends on what you really need as you will have to pick and choose.


----------



## Shark5060 (Jan 24, 2017)

I am currently looking for a new phone and thought maybe you could help me find the perfect match for me.

My current phone is a Galaxy S6, with which I am more or less satisfied. The phone itself is great, but I don't like the lack of AOSP. Also TouchWiz is so strange in some parts and incompatible with most xposed addons and stuff, that it's not even funny.

I am looking for a phone with an ~5 inch display, decent battery life, front facing fingerprint scanner and the ability to install AOSP based roms without sacrificing 90% of the features. I am located in the EU so it would be nice if the device is available here (and ofc is comaptible with our LTE bands).

Thanks a lot.


----------



## aviralrstg (Jan 24, 2017)

Shark5060 said:


> I am currently looking for a new phone and thought maybe you could help me find the perfect match for me.
> 
> My current phone is a Galaxy S6, with which I am more or less satisfied. The phone itself is great, but I don't like the lack of AOSP. Also TouchWiz is so strange in some parts and incompatible with most xposed addons and stuff, that it's not even funny.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why don't you buy a phone that comes with Stock Android, just buy a Pixel.
How about ROMs similar to AOSP like: Oxygen OS-Oneplus 3T or Moto Z.
Also worth checking: Xiaomi Mi 5.
All the phones I mentioned except Pixel have front facing fingerprint sensor. If you need further help narrowing down your options, mention other things you want in your phone.


----------



## z4ck1n (Jan 24, 2017)

strongst said:


> The right answer can only be: a camera!

Click to collapse



haha!  

On serious note... something in mobile devices?


----------



## aviralrstg (Jan 24, 2017)

malown said:


> Damn :/
> I mentioned custom rom support, cause that way it would be easier to stay up-to-date... 128GB SD card is a must... didn't think this would be so hard xD. Is there a site that let's you select features you want and can recommend you devices based on them? I am at the point right now where i probably will stay with the iPhone then...

Click to collapse



Try finding here: http://m.gsmarena.com/search.php3


----------



## bamless (Jan 24, 2017)

sergyu21 said:


> i am in doubts about a new phone too. i have a nokia 808 which is awesome at least at camera and parts that require camera. it can open any image/video known to man, even the blu-ray movies, anything up to full hd, audio is clear without distorsion, the camera is perfect. i have other phones and tablets, but nothing compares to it. i want to know if it's good to wait for the nokia's flagship or change the brand to a huawei, lg... any opinion is appreaciated, but not iphone/samsung, i hate them.

Click to collapse



I just bought a Moto G4 and i love it! Nearly stock android, great official support for updates (it's basically a nexus on these aspects) and great custom rom support if you like to tinker with your phone. The price is really low, here where i live i can get it for 170 euros on amazon. The only downsides of this phones are a big screen (at least for me, 5.5" is a little too much for my taste) and a not so great camera. If you don't take too many photos and don't want to spend much i would strogly recommend it to you. techradar.com/reviews/phones/mobile-phones/motorola-moto-g4-1321488/review here's a review that was helpful to me when i was deciding whether or not to buy it.

---------- Post added at 11:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 PM ----------




malown said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> after years of being an iPhone user i wanna switch over to android. Now... i really enjoy being able to update my phone the very minute a new OS is out. So what would be the best decision for me? I don't wanna spend a lot of money (<=200€ would be perf, a little more is also ok). I need bluetooth, an (AM)OLED display, 4G, support for 128GB SD-cards and the ability to root the phone and an AUX port. Power isn't really that important to me. Of course i don't wanna wait minutes for an app to open, but i also don't really need to be able to play the latest 3D AAA games. Oh and the OS should be as close to stock android as possible (this is super important to me, is that achievable when a device is rooted? can you replace the launcher/delete apps etc.?)!
> 
> As I understand it, the best choice would be a phone that has custom rom support, but from what i read there aren't actually that many (which is weird because i always thought this would be more widespread across android devices). Any help, tips would be highly appreciated

Click to collapse



Just read my last post, the moto g4 seems to be the perfect fit for your needs!


----------



## aniruddhabag3 (Jan 25, 2017)

*Good Phones*

You can purchase samsung j5 prime, on next, on8 or for better design and look samsung A5. For fantastic design and look oneplus x but this one is 3g. Redmi note 4 for best value for money with good quality if you can compromise with good ips display and if available in your country.

---------- Post added at 01:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 PM ----------

For better after market support and customization like custom rom, tweaks etc MI5 or oneplus 3T best


----------



## Ult1mateer (Jan 25, 2017)

LeEco Le 2 X527 3GB/32GB vs. Zuk Z2 4GB/64GB vs. Xiaomi Mi5 3GB/32GB?


----------



## d3kod3 (Jan 26, 2017)

Need suggestions on buying a new or old (max 2 month used) device. My requirements are :-
* LTE MUST
* 3GB RAM 
* Good Battery Backup on regular use
* Min 5.2 display size
* Decent Developer support on XDA
Budget is 9000/- (140$) Hardly managed
I'm bending toward redmi 3s prime but that hybrid sim slot is real pain in ass.


----------



## aviralrstg (Jan 26, 2017)

d3kod3 said:


> Need suggestions on buying a new or old (max 2 month used) device. My requirements are :-
> * LTE MUST
> * 3GB RAM
> * Good Battery Backup on regular use
> ...

Click to collapse



What is your priority, Developer Support or 3GB RAM? I am almost certain you can't get both in this budget. This because such companies either use Meditatek processors and/or don't care to release sources which is required for development.
I would recommend k6 power(3GB ram, no dev support) or Redmi Note 3(2GB Ram at 10k, 3GB Ram at 12k, excellent Dev support).

Hit thanks if it helped.


----------



## aviralrstg (Jan 26, 2017)

Ult1mateer said:


> LeEco Le 2 X527 3GB/32GB vs. Zuk Z2 4GB/64GB vs. Xiaomi Mi5 3GB/32GB?

Click to collapse



Performance: Zuk Z2( a little better than Mi 5)
Development support: Mi 5
Budget: Le 2(or i would recommend redmi note 3/4)
Design and build: Mi5
Decide on basis of your priorities (budget vs dev support), I own a Mi 5 and can say it won't disappoint you.

Hit thanks if it helped.


----------



## MrAnswer (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi guys,
I'm thinking about a new smartphone for up to 150€. 
-EU-Market / available in Germany
-4,5" Display, at least HD (720p)
-4G/LTE with all frequency bands (should have band 800)
-at least 2GB RAM for multi tasking
-8MP camera and above
Nice to have but no must have:
-Snapdragon processor (with quick charge)
-Metal Body
-Fingerprintsensor
-destroy the world with evil laughing button

thanks in adavance


----------



## aviralrstg (Jan 27, 2017)

MrAnswer said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm thinking about a new smartphone for up to 150€.
> -EU-Market / available in Germany
> -4,5" Display, at least HD (720p)
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know which smartphones are available in your country but I don't think Xiaomi will be available so consider Moto E3 Power, Moto G4 play or if in budget, Moto G4.


----------



## wcat33 (Jan 27, 2017)

*Looking for tablet suggestions*

I want 8 inch tablet that has good support for root/twrp/xposed.  I want to stick a att sim card for fast 4g/lte.  between 100-150 bucks.  Thinking Samsung but hoping a few folks can chime in.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## fedee13 (Jan 27, 2017)

Hey guys, I'm trying to decide which phone to buy between these 2: Huawei P9 and LG G4...which one would you choose? Thanks!


----------



## iMaterial (Jan 28, 2017)

fedee13 said:


> Hey guys, I'm trying to decide which phone to buy between these 2: Huawei P9 and LG G4...which one would you choose? Thanks!

Click to collapse



I would actually buy the Honor 8 instead of the P9, almost the same, in every way, but nicer design and the fact that you can always buy it for around €200 - €230 here.

http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=7972&idPhone2=8195

The honor 8 came out later and even has IR.

... Just my 1 ¢ (It used to be 2¢, but due to the recession I've had to make cutbacks)


----------



## fedee13 (Jan 28, 2017)

iMaterial said:


> I would actually buy the Honor 8 instead of the P9, almost the same, in every way, but nicer design and the fact that you can always buy it for around €200 - €230 here.
> 
> http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=7972&idPhone2=8195
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the alternative, but isn't the camera of the P9 superior than the Honor 8?  Plus I like the metal body of the P9


----------



## iMaterial (Jan 28, 2017)

fedee13 said:


> Thanks for the alternative, but isn't the camera of the P9 superior than the Honor 8?  Plus I like the metal body of the P9

Click to collapse



That could be an issue, according to the specs:

*P9*: Dual 12 MP, f/2.2, 27 mm, Leica optics, phase detection autofocus, dual-LED (dual tone) flash

*Honor 8*: Dual 12 MP, f/2.2, 35mm, laser autofocus, dual-LED (dual tone) flash

But it seems like the P9 is a little better than the Honor 8. See for yourself.
GSMArena P9 Camera review
GSMArena Honor 8 Camera review

Of course if you like the metal more, which I can't disagree with, glass is not all that good on a mobile, but I just love the pretty blue of the H8.


----------



## iWrecktor (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi guys,
I'm thinking about buying a new smartphone. My few requirements are:
1. Less than 5.5inch screen.
2. Atleast 720p HD.
3. 4G/LTE with all frequency bands support.
4. Minimum 2GB RAM.
5. Above average camera.
6. Good battery life.
7. Can be Rooted and has great Dev Support on XDA (Cyanogem, custom Roms etc.)

I was using Galaxy S5. Gave it to my grandfather. Miss it and still love it tbh.

Now using Iphone 5s (cousin's spare). Need to buy a new phone by the end of next month. 

My budget is 400$ or less. Can be used for average gaming (medium to high end games) but more browsing..shoots..mails..productivity and customizations.
So please help.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## aviralrstg (Jan 28, 2017)

iWrecktor said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm thinking about buying a new smartphone. My few requirements are:
> 1. Less than 5.5inch screen.
> 2. Atleast 720p HD.
> ...

Click to collapse


Could you mention your budget and performance requirements (average or excellent for heavy gaming etc.)? Just edit your previous post.
Budget phones: Motorola has some great phones like Moto G4 or Moto E3 Power. If Xiaomi is available, then try Redmi note 3/4. Also consider Honor 6X.

Recommended (flagship phones):
1. OnePlus 3T(HIGHLY RECOMMENDED, fastest Android currently available) @ $440
2. Honor 8
3. Xiaomi Mi 5.
4. ZTE Axon 7
Hit thanks if it helped.


----------



## iWrecktor (Jan 28, 2017)

aviralrstg said:


> Could you mention your budget and performance requirements (average or excellent for heavy gaming etc.)? Just edit your previous post.
> Otherwise Motorola has some great phones like Moto G4 or Moto E3 Power. If Xiaomi is available, then try Redmi note 3/4. Also consider Honor 6x.

Click to collapse



Hey bud, thanks for your reply.
I have already updated/edited my post.
Kindly reply for the same (if more choices available)

Best.


----------



## Damhna (Jan 29, 2017)

Hey folks.
I'm looking for a super cheap prepaid type phone that can be rooted and run xposed framework.
As an example I bought a Tracfone LG X Style for $50 which apparently has some nuclear grade patching preventing root. Anything similar with good support/images ? Ideally south of $100


----------



## aviralrstg (Jan 29, 2017)

Damhna said:


> Hey folks.
> I'm looking for a super cheap prepaid type phone that can be rooted and run xposed framework.
> As an example I bought a Tracfone LG X Style for $50 which apparently has some nuclear grade patching preventing root. Anything similar with good support/images ? Ideally south of $100

Click to collapse



Try Moto G first gen.


----------



## murphysia (Jan 29, 2017)

*Phone less than 300 with good network connection, autonomy and security*

Sorry, I'm completely lost with all thoses smartphone..

I need a smartphones with :
+ Good autonomy
+ Fingerprint
+ Best network reception
+ Android 6
+ Less than 300€

I don't care for :
- Quality Screen
- Megapixel Camera
- Brand (LG, Samsung, Huawei, Honor, Meizu..) I really don't care
- Design, it can be ugly I'm fine with it

In advance, thank you very much for your advices, I really appreciate it


----------



## Avuton Olrich (Jan 29, 2017)

*ROM compatible tablet*

Hello, I'm in the market for a 8-9in tablet. My list of priorities:


ROM (LineageOS, if not now, eventually) compatible.
Must be 1080p or higher
2GB RAM or greater

It's really simple. Price isn't that important, but I'd _like_ to pay $200 or less, even if it must be a used tablet. ROM compatibility is huge, and it will completely sway my decision if I could find one made by a company that was actually _developer friendly_ (Sony?). I had a really poor experience with the Nvidia Tablet and the craptastic LG-LK430. If Nexus/Google tablets were still being manufactured, and didn't completely suck (like the derpy Nexus 9 :silly, that would have been an instabuy.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## eNVy (Jan 29, 2017)

Avuton Olrich said:


> Hello, I'm in the market for a 8-9in tablet. My list of priorities:
> 
> ROM (linearOS, if not now, eventually) compatible.
> Must be 1080p or higher
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm also in the market for a new tablet. Same requirements.
I currently using Nexus 7(2012) - WiFi


----------



## clockcycle (Jan 29, 2017)

Doesn't seem like much of answers/suggestions/recommendations, more asking. Does anyone actually reply 

I am looking for a tablet to keep next to me, while streaming tv on my PC. I've been considering a Nexus 9 or an Nvidia Shield K1, any recommendations within the $150-200 mark on www.swappa.com perhaps? Mostly to browse, socialize, live stream interaction during shows (aka second screen), but still handle some gaming (but not necessarily)


----------



## henderjr (Jan 30, 2017)

clockcycle said:


> Doesn't seem like much of answers/suggestions/recommendations, more asking. Does anyone actually reply
> 
> I am looking for a tablet to keep next to me, while streaming tv on my PC. I've been considering a Nexus 9 or an Nvidia Shield K1, any recommendations within the $150-200 mark on www.swappa.com perhaps? Mostly to browse, socialize, live stream interaction during shows (aka second screen), but still handle some gaming (but not necessarily)

Click to collapse



Saw you posted on my other thread that was closed.  https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/best-cheap-tablet-12-year-t3505908/ 

I like the Nexus 9 I got and gave my daughter my Nexus 7 2nd gen. I pretty much only use it in bed to read and surf so I can't comment on games or anything else. But it's a really good size for reading and works well. I rooted it pretty much immediately and am keeping it up to date with OTAs using Flash Fire.


----------



## clockcycle (Jan 30, 2017)

henderjr said:


> Saw you posted on my other thread that was closed.  https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/best-cheap-tablet-12-year-t3505908/
> 
> I like the Nexus 9 I got and gave my daughter my Nexus 7 2nd gen. I pretty much only use it in bed to read and surf so I can't comment on games or anything else. But it's a really good size for reading and works well. I rooted it pretty much immediately and am keeping it up to date with OTAs using Flash Fire.

Click to collapse



I was considering it or the Nvidia Shield. But one reviewer hit it on the nose when he mentioned the 4:3 screen ratio and its use or purpose, comparing it to the Ipad Air and the nexus 7.

He flipped the Nexus 7 landscape, that's when I realized, to get the appropriate view or maximize the screen view you have to really flip the N7 or any rectangle tablet. So you get more viewing real-estate side to side but severely limited the height.  With the Nexus 9 you don't really need to and if you do you get a lot of viewing surface either way. Others recommend if you're needing that style of reading viewing content surface, might as well get a 10", but see that really takes away from the portability, if that makes sense...

I got an Unlocked Nexus 9 LTE off swappa, waiting on delivery, can't wait.  I want to use it as my "second screen" while watching shows/streams to live interact with the casts/streamers/chat, browse, social sites while binging shows and watch shows on it with kodi in bed or couch, as well as try out some games.

My other option would have been a Pixel C, but it's a tad too big and price is much higher still..


----------



## miskmark (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi, 

I'm in doubt between Leeco Le Pro3 6/64, Axon7 4/128 or Xiaomi Mi5 4/64. 
What would u guys suggest? My first choice would be Axon7 but what keeps me away is Battery life? All other satisfy my criteria. 
Le pro3 has outstanding performance and battery, all others comparing to mentioned two is so so. 
Xiaomi mi5? Nice and light in between those two... 
As not being a heavy user, my priorities are
- fluid and smooth operation which all three satisfy 
- upgrades and stability
- somehow maybe prefer 5.5'' (now using LG G2 2/16) 
- don't play games so much (time to time) 
- daily use FB, messenger, 2 emails, Internet browsing, few other apps, 
- camera 60-40
- music and multimedia 60-40
Hmm what else... as average user... 
Just want to have better battery than LG G2 has (or had as new)...now charging 2-3 time per day. 

Hope your opinions and suggestions will help me to choose what I'm looking for. 

Budget is not more that $400.

Thanks


----------



## timonoj (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi guys,

My S7 got smashed. So now I'm thinking to buy something "cheap" while I wait for the S8... Not that I specially love Samsung, but I love these specs:
-Generous RAM (3-5GB)
-SD support
-NFC (android pay is becoming a thing here)
-Wireless/Qi charging.
-Screen size...not note-sized. Less than 5.5...best at 5" or so.
-...waterproof?

Besides the waterproof thing, which at this point is still non existent in most brands...which phone would you recommend that includes all this?


----------



## ewa_123 (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm looking for a smartwatch. I need one to know what time it is. Why not use phone to check the time? Because people are thinking that I play with my phone and in some places/situations phones are banned to use. 
Why not buy real watch? Because I'm almost blind, I can't see watch face on traditional watch. Android Wear is having feature to speak anything what's shown on screen. 
On my list I have Zenwatch 2 (104 Euro, Amazon WHD) but those bezels and size are my only problem. Lack of ambient light sensor, no GPS. I like the price, cheap but nice stripes. I didn't have possibility to check it live. 

What is necessary:
- Android Wear
- speaker and microphone
- good battery life around 2 days
- water resistance
- lots of changeable and affordable stripes in different styles
- lightweight
- for small women wrist
- price under 170 Euro

What would be cool to have:
- quick charge (I love this on my LG)
- circular design. Without flat tire (traditional look)
- ambient light sensor (I heard there's nice shortcut to quickly change brightness if watch has buttons so I maybe can live without it)
- nice color to match my LG G5 pink
- GPS (if yes then it should be in watch not in sstrap, if I choose non GPS watch can it still show me the way when I start navigation on phone?)
- wireless charging? If smartwatch would have contact with water would those magnetic pins be damaged quickly?
- reminder to move if I sit too long (if I'm so busy with work that I lost track if time)
- update to Android Wear 2.0

What I don't need at all:
- heart rate sensor and fitness features (I know when my heart is beating too fast and I run only when its really necessary)
- NFC, yes I read about Android Wear 2.0 but watches are so easy to steal. My phone has better security and fingerprint sensor and watches dont. I won't pay with watch. Even with phone its almost impossible. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H850


----------



## aviralrstg (Feb 2, 2017)

timonoj said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My S7 got smashed. So now I'm thinking to buy something "cheap" while I wait for the S8... Not that I specially love Samsung, but I love these specs:
> -Generous RAM (3-5GB)
> ...

Click to collapse



Only phones I found with all 3GB RAM, SD card, NFC Waterproofing: Sony Xperia M5 and Sony Xperia Z3+.
You can't expect many cheap phones with such features. If you just want a temporary phone, buy a second-hand flagship( like s7?)

Hit thanks if it helped!


----------



## timonoj (Feb 3, 2017)

aviralrstg said:


> Only phones I found with all 3GB RAM, SD card, NFC Waterproofing: Sony Xperia M5 and Sony Xperia Z3+.
> You can't expect many cheap phones with such features. If you just want a temporary phone, buy a second-hand flagship( like s7?)
> 
> Hit thanks if it helped!

Click to collapse



Thanks! I might consider that M5...I was checking second hand devices around this area, and so far they're only 50~80 bucks cheaper than just an S7 straight first hand, and still prohibitive (specially if buying it a SECOND TIME). I'll check that M5, looks to be a bit over 200 bucks here.

EDIT: Dang! That Xperia M5 shares the same CPU than an HTC One E9+ I'm currently borrowing. I have no complaints on the CPU performance...except for the GPS. You see, I drive my motorbike rather often. And something that became immediately clear is, this GPS sucks. Whenever it comes near any building cluster (not straight near the building, just within 30 meters), the GPS goes completely bonkers, misplacing me around 200m away of where I really am, and forcing gmaps to start creating re-reoutes all the time. It's pretty frustrating sitting in a traffic light watching the map jumping absolutely everywhere in the district, unable to actually seeing where you have to go.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Aasresh (Feb 3, 2017)

murphysia said:


> Sorry, I'm completely lost with all thoses smartphone..
> 
> I need a smartphones with :
> + Good autonomy
> ...

Click to collapse



Oneplus 3 or 3t is the device you are looking for go ahead and buy it.


----------



## SHDY (Feb 6, 2017)

iMaterial said:


> I would actually buy the Honor 8 instead of the P9, almost the same, in every way, but nicer design and the fact that you can always buy it for around €200 - €230 here.

Click to collapse



I'd like to know where you can always buy it for around 200€-300€. So where's the "here" you speak of? I can't find it anywhere for this price.


----------



## iMaterial (Feb 7, 2017)

SHDY said:


> I'd like to know where you can always buy it for around 200€-300€. So where's the "here" you speak of? I can't find it anywhere for this price.

Click to collapse



Let's start on ebay US, 9 and 10/10 condition in a box for €210.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Huawei-Ho...e-Blue-Unlocked-Smartphone-10-10/182316417176
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Huawei-Honor-8-Latest-Model-32GB-Sapphire-Blue-Unlocked-9-10/172398929786
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Huawei-Honor-8-FRD-L04-32GB-Blue-Unlocked-Mint-Condition/132073882424

Here in my country all autumn long from 2 Operators they have been selling these for €250 and €225 on Black Friday.

Loads of them sold for €170 - €220 here the past few months.
http://www.tradera.com/search?categoryId=2601&priceRange=E&itemStatus=Ended&q=honor+8

I'll return with some more deals.


----------



## oneNight1 (Feb 7, 2017)

I've been looking for a new phone recently and want something for less than £200.

I want decent specs and future proofing / value for money for the price. A large screen size if possible. SD slot is nice to have although if internal storage is decent then is less of an issue.
I don't want a fingerprint reader really, although that seems less avoidable nowadays so I guess I might have to live with it. One where the fingerprint sensor isn't on a button that is required for normal operation is preferable.

In terms of best value for that price, the ZUK Z2 seems good, however it only has a 5 inch screen and I would prefer one with a slightly bigger screen (around 5.5 if possible).
Also it lacks band 20.
It doesn't have an sd slot but the internal storage is large so hopefully that shouldn't be an issue.

There is the LE ECO Max 2 but the problem with that phone is that it has no headphone socket but comes with an adaptor. Not only is that a problem when wanting to charge and use headphones, but I also imagine the adaptor breaking quite easily. Plus I don't really want to encourage this anti-consumer practice.

My father is suggesting the UMI Z to me however I don't know how Mediatek X27 compares to the Qualcomm 820.
I also heard that it is a lot less likely for people to create CFW for Mediatek phones and that things can be buggy with CFW for them?

I would basically like a phone that will be supported by CFW in the long term - as I know that for any phone you cannot rely on manufacturers to update it.
We have now reached a point where specs of phones are "good enough" so I won't really want to be upgrading after this for a while.

The ZUK Z2 can be had for about £140 - 150 and the LE ECO Max 2 about £170 - 180. I think the UMI Z is about £170 - 180 too.
https://www.kimovil.com/en/where-to-buy-zuk-z2-4gb-64gb
https://www.kimovil.com/en/where-to-buy-letv-max-2-x820
https://www.kimovil.com/en/where-to-buy-umi-z

The ZUK Z2 would be great if it was 5.5 inch and had LTE band 20 (800). That said I might end up going for it if there are no alternatives.

Does anyone have any other suggestions or comments on the 3 phones mentioned? Or would I be better off waiting a month or so?

Thanks!


----------



## umbra4real (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi,
I'm thinking about buying a new smartphone. Currently using Galaxy S5.
1. 4G/LTE with all frequency bands support.
2. Good camera.
3. Decent battery life.
4. Can be Rooted and has great Dev Support on XDA (Cyanogem, custom Roms etc.)

My budget is 250$ or less. I will be using it for average gaming (medium to high end games), mailing, chats and web surfing.

- I was looking at these:
#Moto G4 Plus - Heard it heads a lot after a certain point of time.
#Samsung A5 (2016) - Galaxy S6 matchable I guess o.0?
#Redmi Note 3 - All is good except for the camera. I have tested it and heard about it from a lot of people.
#J7 (2016) - Mixed reviews out there.
- Anything better or else than Iphone 5s for if no choice or should I better just wait for something better coming.


----------



## iMaterial (Feb 7, 2017)

oneNight1 said:


> I've been looking for a new phone recently and want something for less than £200.
> 
> The ZUK Z2 would be great if it was 5.5 inch and had LTE band 20 (800). That said I might end up going for it if there are no alternatives.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 has Snapdragon 650, big battery, LTE Band 20, 5.5 inch and it's about €160 - €180 in cost.

http://www.gsmarena.com/xiaomi_redmi_note_3-7863.php



> Key test findings
> Build quality is top-notch, the metal body is neat and sturdy.
> The display is decent: it isn't among the brightest we've seen, but offers deep blacks, good viewing angles and contrast. The sunlight legibility however is only average.
> Battery life impressive with an endurance rating of 93h.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Strmy (Feb 7, 2017)

*Replacing Z3C*

Hi! I have Sony Z3compact
My pros for this phone:7.3h sot normal use, build quality,screen quality
My cons for replacing:Bad camera,poor dev support, and to small screen
Im looking for cheapest phone to replace this one, and still be an upgrade.


----------



## dcarrco (Feb 7, 2017)

*Best Budget Android Tablet w/available custom roms*

A few years a go I bought the Lenovo Tab 2 A7-30F and started playing around with the tablet idea, seeing if it made sense for me.  It has been useful on planes, to watch videos and traveling to browse the internet and pick up my email.  I was saddened to see that it was sort of a hassle to root it, and not really any custom roms for it.  So now i have been throwing pennies in the Tablet jar and i may be able to afford an upgrade.  Any suggestions?  I dont need it to have phone capabilities although fine if it does.  I would like to go under $150 but maybe not possible.


----------



## 75chunkymonkey (Feb 7, 2017)

*Best rootable device w/at&t*

I am fairly noobish when it comes to rooting. The last device I rooted was a Samsung Galaxy S3. Unfortunately I have the Samsung Galaxy S5 with AT&T and can not root my device. I'm looking to buy a new device as I'm about to throw this one down the garbage disposal here lately! What I'm trying to find out is what's the best device that works with AT&T and can be rooted fairly easily? I don't care about prices or stats for the most part. I'm just looking for a quality phone that can be rooted and used with AT&T. I hope someone can help me here! I've been so confused about which phones can be rooted and if it's a "real" root...PLEASE SOMEONE HELP!!! Thank you in advance.


----------



## CMILD561 (Feb 8, 2017)

Wow am I really supposed to read through a 1000 page thread?  I feel like if I post this question out on its own thread I will be shunned and beaten by everyone on XDA saying "there is already a thread on this, do a search first"  Oh well.  here goes anyways.

I had an old LG G3 on sprint I bought used because I don't want to be under contract with them.  The earpiece crapped out and I had insurance on the phone so they gave me a brand new HTC 10 which I hate.  I am going to sell it on swappa and it says the price is around $350 bucks.  So I am looking to buy another phone out of contract around $350 bucks with the following criteria.

1.  removable  battery so that I can put on an extended battery (htc 10 does not do this)
2.  micro sd slot that can take my 128gb microsd ( I have a lot of music and dont stream)
3.  easily rootable ( i started reading how to root the HTC 10 and it looks like a nightmare.  my lgg3 and galaxy s5 took 15 minutes to root)
4.  generally has a plethora of fully functional roms and active developers for it, hopefully keeping up to date with nougat  (the bluetooth was a constant issue on the LGG3 roms and it seemed like every ROM had one major flaw keeping it from being awesome)

Not opposed to any different brands or phone a few years old but it seems Samsung has been very reliable for me in the past.  It seems like every Android phone release nowadays is just a very slight tweak and repackaging to market them to the general public.  I dont need one extra megapixel on the camera, or a bunch of preinstalled garbage apps that I will never use.  I dont need the most highpower octocore processor just so that I can load facebook .02 ms faster.  Thanks


----------



## 350Rocket (Feb 8, 2017)

If you're stuck on the removable battery I think LG is your only real option I can think of. I won't buy another because every one I owned had a defect of some kind except my g4 that I traded for an s6 because i couldn't root and install custom Roms on it. The g4 has a bad history of motherboard failures though which was part of why I got rid of it. That and the battery life was horrible. I prefer a better battery life to removable battery.

The s6 was way better than I expected. The 32gb non expandable storage is the worst thing and TouchWiz doesn't bother me anymore, so custom Roms based on it and themed are fine. It's the fastest phone I've owned yet and I was expecting a bunch of lag.

HTC has been my favorite brand and most reliable brand. If I could find an HTC 10 for $350 here in Canada I'd buy it in a second but they cost almost double that here.


----------



## komun (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi, I know this question has probably been asked but I just couldn't read through this long thread. what is the cheapest 4G LTE phone that is compatible on all four major carriers? (is there any one under $200? I guess not because from what I researched they are all above $500).

how's about a cheap 4G LTE that is compatible on both Tmobile and Sprint? I hope there is one!

Many thanks!


----------



## PEZ Dispenser (Feb 10, 2017)

Here's one for ya.  Right now I've got a never updated, unlocked bootloader, verizon samsung galaxy s4 running on pageplus cellular.

Can anyone recommend a more modern phone that will work with full 4g on pageplus's network (ultimately verizon) that also has the ability to have an unlocked bootloader?  It would be nice if it had a removable battery but I would be more attached to expandable storage.


----------



## bb_fatma (Feb 11, 2017)

*Phone under 100$ with great custom rom support*



KidCarter93 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This thread is a continuation of this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I want to buy an android that has a good battery, camera and I would be able to flash it with the latest ROMs from xda developers.I previously owned Samsung Galaxy s3 and i really loved it but the repair guy destroyed it.Also i was thinking if i should just wait for sometime save and buy a flagship or just buy s3 again


----------



## Pille_on_Android (Feb 12, 2017)

Hey i want to go from an s5 to a new phone, so far i have found the Honor 6x as an good option. My budget is at about 250 Euro. Do you guys have any good suggestion or will there be something better for my budget in the  near future?

Many Thanks!


----------



## robert95z (Feb 12, 2017)

I have a LG G5 and want to get a comparable phone (spec wise) but can be rooted on Verizons network.


----------



## Dimce12578 (Feb 13, 2017)

I have AMD FX 6300 and 8GB of DDR3 RAM and my GPU is dead. Are RX480 4GB or GTX1060 3GB good choices (and which one is better, same price in my country)? Or should I look for another solution? PSU is good enough to handle everything. Thanks


----------



## strongst (Feb 13, 2017)

Dimce12578 said:


> I have AMD FX 6300 and 8GB of DDR3 RAM and my GPU is dead. Are RX480 4GB or GTX1060 3GB good choices (and which one is better, same price in my country)? Or should I look for another solution? PSU is good enough to handle everything. Thanks

Click to collapse



Seriously? Is this a joke or did you missed that this is the wrong forum? It's xda-developers device suggestion thread for mobile phones. Theres an off topic section to discuss such things


----------



## jasonmerc (Feb 14, 2017)

robert95z said:


> I have a LG G5 and want to get a comparable phone (spec wise) but can be rooted on Verizons network.

Click to collapse



How about the Nexus 6?  I'm not sure about specs similarity but my friend has one (from Verizon, rooted and running custom ROMs) and he absolutely loves it.  I think they go for around $550 or so full price, which is less than the G5's $620.


----------



## eNVy (Feb 14, 2017)

I've been using the nexus 7 2012 version till now. It has gone slow. Can anyone recommend a new tablet ( preferably only WiFi) that has lineage support.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## aviralrstg (Feb 14, 2017)

bb_fatma said:


> I want to buy an android that has a good battery, camera and I would be able to flash it with the latest ROMs from xda developers.I previously owned Samsung Galaxy s3 and i really loved it but the repair guy destroyed it.Also i was thinking if i should just wait for sometime save and buy a flagship or just buy s3 again

Click to collapse



Try Mi 5 or Oneplus 3/3T. Affordable flagships with excellent community support.


----------



## COLT45 UK (Feb 14, 2017)

*cerebral palsy need new phone (or tablet)*

Hi, sorry if this has been posted before but I couldn't find anything useful.

I have this person who have a cerebral palsy wanting a new phone. He had a phone before (SG5) but that now broke because he dropped it so many times and he's stuck with 24 months contracts. Finally today his contract is due for upgrade but we're thinking of not renew/upgrade contract but wanting to buy the handset outright but to keep the sim card going.

Phone needs to be rugged/strong (like *The DeWALT Phone*? but it's 5" - bit of struggle to type).
Screen Size : If possible, big screen? So he can type/send text message. (i like this idea something like *Xiaomi Mi MIX 6.4 inch*)
Budget : happy to spend around £500 ish but willing to pay more if phone is worth the money spend but not too expensive obviously (i.e. over £1000)
Screen need to be strong (will consider applying screen protector as well) - Gorilla Glass?
Ample of covers available, to protect the phone itself and need to be available in the UK as well (amazon/mobilefun/etc..)
What he use the phone for? - Well, he like to play most games, especially pokemon go(!), want to start using video phone and texting to families/friends, so it's pretty much all round.

Also, one other thing, can you send text (sms) using tablet if it has SIM compatible on tablet? as it would be nice to have 7" Tablet as I have seen 1 or 2 floating online but unsure if it works with sms.

Please state weather the phone (or tablet) is available to buy now or on pre-order as we're looking to purchase ASAP.

Many thanks

Have a nice day


----------



## defi231 (Feb 15, 2017)

*new phone 2016/17  Lineage OS*

hi all,

i'm lookin for a new phone which runs Lineage OS. europe/germany, up to 600€/$ ,with changeable Accu, 5" or more,plenty support for Lineage OS  a device where you can say it has a future and a community :fingers-crossed:

ty for all suggestions


----------



## Lex_Michdeandroid (Feb 15, 2017)

defi231 said:


> hi all,
> 
> i'm lookin for a new phone which runs Lineage OS. europe/germany, up to 600€/$ ,with changeable Accu, 5" or more,plenty support for Lineage OS a device where you can say it has a future and a community :fingers-crossed:
> 
> ty for all suggestions

Click to collapse



At the moment the Oneplus One is the most used model for LineageOS. Only sold second hand I'm afraid. And no changeable battery.

I'm not sure about the Oneplus 3T, but I'm guessing that will be the future top model for LineageOS as soon as people are changing to a newer model and hobbyboys can get their hands on a cheap second hand model to tinker with.

I only own a few Oneplus One phones so I can't tell you how the 3T is doing. I can tell you that the Oneplus One is the best smartphone I ever had when you are talking about custom ROM possibilities (and price).

Why is the changeable battery of importance?


----------



## defi231 (Feb 16, 2017)

Lex_Michdeandroid said:


> At the moment the Oneplus One is the most used model for LineageOS. Only sold second hand I'm afraid. And no changeable battery.
> 
> I'm not sure about the Oneplus 3T, but I'm guessing that will be the future top model for LineageOS as soon as people are changing to a newer model and hobbyboys can get their hands on a cheap second hand model to tinker with.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because after two years of use you usually see a reduced effectivity. I used to replace the Acu of my phones every two years


----------



## Lex_Michdeandroid (Feb 16, 2017)

defi231 said:


> Because after two years of use you usually see a reduced effectivity. I used to replace the Acu of my phones every two years

Click to collapse



I'm using mine for a few years now, but I'm not seeing any reduced effectivity. And if you are paranoid that it isn't any good anymore, you can replace it with a little more effort. It takes a few clips and screws to change it.


----------



## meatpuppet007 (Feb 16, 2017)

I have vs985 G3. I am looking for suitable replacement that can be rooted. I am considering the Moto Z Droid force. Any other recommendations?

Sent from my VS985 4G using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## phnord (Feb 18, 2017)

I've got an LG G3 – an AT&T D850, LG's flagship from 2014.

I've been mostly satisfied with it for the last few years.  However, it's screen just cracked, and seeing as it will cost me $50+ for a replacement screen, I'm considering jumping ship.

As such, I'm looking for something:


Cheap
Comparable to or better than the LG G3
Stable - not prone to tons of hardware / software issues like the G4
Well supported in the development community

In particular, some features that would be nice:


Battery life equal to or better than G3
Processor / performance equal to or better than G3
Swappable batteries or very, very good battery life
MicroSD card Slot or very, very large internal memory
Cameras equal to or better than G3
Durability equal to or better than G3
Rootable / Custom-ROM-able
Development community activity comparable to or better than G3
Screen size / brightness equal to or better than G3
Tetherable
Torch

I'd like to keep it under $100, but am willing to go up to the $100-$200 range if need be.  

I *DON'T* need it to be carrier unlocked.  I'm sticking with AT&T, so if it's locked to AT&T, so be it.

I'm willing to buy used if it's a reliable, well supported phone.

Thoughts?  Any advice would be urgently appreciated!!!


----------



## detly (Feb 18, 2017)

*Looking for a small form factor phone*

I'm trying to settle on a new Android phone with a smallish form factor (ie. less than about 135mm x 65mm), that will also run Cyanogenmod or LineageOS. I'm having major trouble finding anything (even with GSM Arena's finder tool).

My last one was a Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini, and while I liked that, I'd be happy with any manufacturer. I was particularly interested in the Sony Xperia Z5 Compact, but it's impossible to obtain in Australia any more. I also looked at the Nexus 5, but (a) small storage, not expandable and (b) also not obtainable in Aus.

Does anyone know of any small, CM/LOS capable devices?


----------



## GuestK00235 (Feb 19, 2017)

Im looking for a 5 - inch device that gets lots of support by the devs and has a lot of custom roms. It must look good and support 4G with Volte.


----------



## david320te (Feb 19, 2017)

Looking for a Device, that has less than 146 mm of height, AC-Wifi, at least 32 GB of storage, or 16 Gb with SD-Slot, doesn't have to be dual-sim, but needs Band 20 LTE. I have a Xiaomi Mi4c at the moment and would love to get a Mi5, but since 3G coverage has dropped around here, i need LTE Band 20. 

It has do have good Community support - running RRR on my Mi4c and i want a custom rom with the privacy settings of CM/LineageOS. Was thinking about a Huawei, but the Honor 8, P9 and other seem to not have very good community support...
Was also thinking about a used Galaxy S6


----------



## 350Rocket (Feb 19, 2017)

I have a galaxy s6 that I love, first Samsung I've ever liked. But there aren't usable AOSP/CM Roms for it. There are several TouchWiz Roms, the Best one I've used is xtrestolite v3.3 buts it's based on MM.

I also have an htc m9 that I can put AOSP Roms on but have to mess around with CID/convert to developer edition to be able to flash those Roms. There is a good stable ROM based on sense Nougat and I'm using it now. Htc is faster to update than Samsung, but I still seem to prefer the s6 in daily use and I'm not sure exactly why besides the camera is way better on the s6 and I want to make some good videos soon.


----------



## Iceguy12345 (Feb 20, 2017)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This thread is a continuation of this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I got a XperiaC3 locked bootloader but wanna change because no lineage. Anyone can recommend cheap Sony phone with dev?


----------



## grimreaper1014 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi guys,

I am trying to find a replacement phone for my Nexus 5 which is on its last leg. It has been patched up so many times because I love the phone so much. I would like to get into something newer with better battery life. I am wantting to spend $200 to $250. In that range somewhere would be great. I love flashing customer Roms so a device with a good fallowing for ROMs would be nice. I am into mobile gaming. Please let me know what you guys would recommend.

Thanks,
Rocky


----------



## Lex_Michdeandroid (Feb 21, 2017)

grimreaper1014 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am trying to find a replacement phone for my Nexus 5 which is on its last leg. It has been patched up so many times because I love the phone so much. I would like to get into something newer with better battery life. I am wantting to spend $200 to $250. In that range somewhere would be great. I love flashing customer Roms so a device with a good fallowing for ROMs would be nice. I am into mobile gaming. Please let me know what you guys would recommend.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was a Nexus lover too. My Galaxy Nexus has seen some abuse! After that I thought the Nexus line just got way too expensive and I got a Oneplus One. Best phone ever, best price ever. Get a good second hand one (€150 tops in The Netherlands) as long as it is still possible.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Labs


----------



## crazyates (Feb 28, 2017)

Lex_Michdeandroid said:


> I was a Nexus lover too. My Galaxy Nexus has seen some abuse! After that I thought the Nexus line just got way too expensive and I got a Oneplus One. Best phone ever, best price ever. Get a good second hand one (€150 tops in The Netherlands) as long as it is still possible.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Have you thought about moving from the 5 to the 5x? I have the 5x, and there's a fantastic ROM support for it, it's still a Nexus pureblood, and it's treated me great. Used prices are decent, too.

---------- Post added at 04:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:41 AM ----------

I'm looking for an upgrade to a media tablet. I want a cheap, durable tablet that is decently snappy with good ROM support.

It's for my parents, who uses it to web browse and chromecast from a number of different video apps (Netflix, Plex, FoxGo, etc).  The ability to natively chromecast is a must (my Nexus love's casting, but the current tablets are finicky).

My dad's using an old HP Touchpad (running a 7.1 AOSP ROM), and a Kindle Fire (running an 5.1 AOSP ROM). Both of them would be completely unusable if they weren't ROM'd, but both of them can be kinda slow and pokey, and the screens aren't great. They both have 1GB ram, which is a big limiter IMO.

I've used a Nexus 7 (2013) before, and I loved it, wicked fast, but it wasn't durable enough (cracked the screen pretty easily). Durability is important, as it's gonna get tossed around the living room quite a bit. 

It doesn't leave the house, and gets charged every night, so battery life isn't a big deal, as long as it can last 4-6 hours (which almost everything should).

Thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## pcrussell50 (Feb 28, 2017)

Looks like I'm going to have to go offshore for what I want:
1) 6" or bigger screen, but must have a native dialer, (so tablets are out). 6" is barest minimum. 5.7" is positively NOT an option.
2) dual front facing stereo speakers
3) as much at&t compatibility as possible
4) t-mobile compatibility a plus
5) unlockable bootloader for custom ROMs


----------



## Any7d2 (Mar 1, 2017)

*Keyboard, Batt, SDCard. Laptop Replacement.*

Having a very hard time finding something that should be simple: *A high end, modular laptop in my left hand.* 
Does such a Beast :cyclops: exist, or must we kickstart one? :highfive:
Essentially looking to use a smartphone as a high end laptop on the go with one hand, while not looking at the screen.
Would like to avoid glue when replacing the battery and wedge a huge sdxc U3 or latest storage >= 256 GB into it.
(unrealistic dream) Preferably 4GHz 8 Core Snapdragon with 16 GB RAM (/unrealistic dream)
I'd like the functionality for programming of a Nokia e72 with the touch experience of a Samsung S7 or better and LTE.
(unrealistic dream) A wacom digitizer on it and a hardware battery on/off power cut switch would round things out...  (/unrealistic dream)
Anything remotely close? Or am I gonna need Doc Brown and a DeLorean to make this happen? :crying:
So far the best I can find is a Samsung Galaxy S7 with the keyboard add-on or a Blackberry Priv. ;meh;
A keyboard is a must, preferably for tactile one-handed touch typing like my old RIM (Research in Motion) was good for. 
I'm highly willing and able to hardware hack/mod the f* out of it and will hopefully run a fork of cyanogen mod or similar.
My current 2 device solution is the Nokia e72 with a Cyanogenmod on a Samsung Galaxy S3 mini, but they're old and I want one device.
Any help / hope? Thanks!


----------



## crazyates (Mar 1, 2017)

pcrussell50 said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to go offshore for what I want:
> 1) 6" or bigger screen, but must have a native dialer, (so tablets are out). 6" is barest minimum. 5.7" is positively NOT an option.
> 2) dual front facing stereo speakers
> 3) as much at&t compatibility as possible
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know of any new-ish phones that fit your criteria, so IMO you've got 2 options, depending on your budget:

Get an older (2-3 years old) phone, such as the Huawei Ascend Mate7
Wait for the Samsung Galaxy S8+ to come out, which is going to cost a pretty penny


----------



## pcrussell50 (Mar 1, 2017)

crazyates said:


> I don't know of any new-ish phones that fit your criteria, so IMO you've got 2 options, depending on your budget:
> 
> Get an older (2-3 years old) phone, such as the Huawei Ascend Mate7
> Wait for the Samsung Galaxy S8+ to come out, which is going to cost a pretty penny

Click to collapse



Still, thanks for the input. What has been the state of root on Samsungs? I remember when the Galaxy Note 3 came out, the XDA collective posted a bounty available for anyone who could crack through Knox and unlock the bootloader. That's when I gave up on Samsung (I had a Note 2) and joined the Nexus world. But if all the Nexus world has to offer is dinky 5.5" screens like the Pixel... No thanks.

-Peter


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Truck'nfool (Mar 1, 2017)

*Pls Suggest a phone for me and thankyou for your time.*

hello I have been looking for a phone for months now and am stuck.
My requirements for a phone are
1080p screen bigger is better but must fit in to a standard shirt pocket.
Must have SD/memory card slot.
Must be fully compatible with verizon Lte(I think that is what it's called, there fastest data connection)
Must allow teathering with out hassle.
I give no ****'s about the camara.
battery life is quite a big deal for me. I work long long shift's with no access to power.
99 percent of the time this phone will be teatherd to my laptop or act as a wifi hotspot.
the other 1% will be the obligatory call to my mother once a week or a nessairy work related call.
Must be able to root the phone so I can debloat/remove data thieving apps.
I won't be playing many games on it but if the screen is big enough I will use it to read books or listen to music and perhaps watch movies on it.
I would rather not buy a phone from verison directly, (tin foil hat time) I suspect they do things to the firmware to cripple the phone under certin circumstances.
I will be buying this phone outright and will get a simcard from verison.
Thank you for your suggestion's and advice.


----------



## krby0 (Mar 2, 2017)

I also need a suggestion for a phone

Around $600 or less, T-Mobile compatable
Mainly to be used for internet browsing, social media, GPS, and general office/business use.

I'm not really going to be watching movies or streaming Netflix or playing games.

I do however want to be able to root and install security features on it. As I am a bit of a security and privacy buff.


I'm DONE with HTC, not much of a fan of Samsung but I'll try it, but honestly I'll probably go with anything you folks suggest...


----------



## Dorzalty (Mar 2, 2017)

I've got a Moto G Prepaid and a HD Trek that cannot be rooted or anything, so I am looking for suggestions on a tablet or a phone that can be rootable etc under or around $100-150. I want to use it for sprite based gaming mostly. What would my options be? 

Requirements:
1: Able to root / custom ROM
2: Expandable storage
3: Can play at least sprite-based games or Square Enix FF ports

Thanks!

*EDIT*

Would the Moto X (XT1058) be rootable? It is $100 on Amazon right now, so it seems like a pretty good choice.


----------



## jmozmoz (Mar 2, 2017)

*Tablet with LineageOS*

I am looking for a tablet (7 - 10 inches) with a build of LineageOS (13.0 or 14.x, official or inoffical) . RAM at least 1.5 to 2 GB. LTE not needed.
Any suggestions?
(if possible <= 200 €/$)


----------



## Hyflex (Mar 3, 2017)

*Current Phone*

I'm looking for a new device, currently I am using a *Google LG Nexus 4 (E960)* however it has been playing up a lot lately.

A few weeks ago my phone started to shut off randomly once it dropped to about 50% battery, If I turned it back on the battery would show that it was down at 15% or so... I suspected it was a dodgy battery so I purchased one online however this turned out to be a chinese fake which only lasted a week or so and even then it still had the random shutting down issue.

I purchased yet another battery, this one claims to be able to hold 3200mah (obviously it can't hold that) but I just wanted to try a different type of battery, it worked perfectly as far as I can tell for a day and then started to have the random shutting down issue, random drops in battery% on reboot, a weird charging up issue where it would charge up from say 60% to 100% in a split second yet if I leave it for a few mins or reboot it'll drop back down to 60%~ or so.

*Budget & Requirements & Likes*

*Budget:*
Under *£500*, the lower the better!

*Requirements:*

OS: Android (As long CyanogenMod / Lineage supports the device, I'm happy)
Memory: 2GB or bigger
Storage: 16GB or bigger
Screen: 4.7" or bigger
Connectivity: NFC
Audio: 3.5MM Jack

*Optional Likes:*

Connectivity: FM Radio
Storage: SDCard Slot (Only a "like" if the phone has less than 32GB of storage)
Connectivity: Infrared (Would rarely use, but it's a nice feature to have)
Connectivity: Bluetooth 4.2 (I'm happy with 4.1 and 4.0 too)
Connectivity: 802.11AC (I'm happy with 802.11n but AC I can and do use AC connections in my house)
Battery: Removable (Not required, but it's nice to be able to remove and swap them easily if need be)
Audio: Stereo Speakers (Nice to be able to have decent front facing sound without the need to always remember a bluetooth/3.5mm speaker)
Protection: IP68 certification
Protection: Corning Glass 4 or 5

If I could pick and choose and build my own phone happily sacrifice the camera's, resolution, pixel density, dual sim, 2G, GPRS, EDGE, fingerprint sensor, barometer, 

I would pick the Google Pixel XL but it misses a few features from my optional likes and what's worse is that it is WAY over budget. I've had a look on GSMArena and had a look at the G5, G5 SE and G6 as well as some other phones and the G5 looks okay but it's a year old now and the screen size could be bigger (I ideally want one around 5.5-5.8" or so) like the G6 is but I don't know how much the G6 is going to cost and don't know if there is phones that are better for me. Also, I have no idea if the G5/G5 SE have issues or not.


----------



## jandebor93 (Mar 3, 2017)

What is the best value sub-100$ smartphone? Anno 01/03/2017


----------



## Jnioms (Mar 3, 2017)

Hi guys!
My parents are currently in europe and i was thinking in updating my S5 (currently the 16 gb internal memory is killing me).
I was between the Huawei Mate 9 Pro and the Oneplus 3T but i have been reading some comments on the S7 edge and now im in doubt.
I considered myself a Samsung fanboy, but i think i am ready to change if i have to.

Could you give me a hand please? What i am looking would be:
1) 4 or more GB of RAM (6~8 would be the best).
2) 32 or more GB of internal memory (64 GB would be ideal if it has SD card slot, if not it should be at least 128 GB for the apps, photos and music).
3) Good battery life, i expect at least 1 day of semi-heavy using (i listen to music 7 hours a day, surf internet and facebook for 2 hours a day and answer snaps/whatsapps every now and then).
4) Good customer support, i dont want updates daily but at least 2-3 in a year should keep it up to date. Also it would be great if it has TWRP and ability to root.
5) Good camera, better with OIS (for what i read, dual lens are going to rule, so it would be great if it has it. Not a professional photographer but i take photos at partys with low light) .
6) Fingerprint sensor (if it takes 0.2s or 3s its the same for me).
7) Water resistant (i would like to talk when it rains, or watch google maps under the rain, I won't swim with it and keep it away from pools).
8) Barometer and IR blaster would be great, but i can live without them.

Oh, and i was thinking something around 800 usd, but it isn't a problem right now. I think 1000 usd would be my top.

Thanks!


----------



## Skull97 (Mar 4, 2017)

Jnioms said:


> Hi guys!
> My parents are currently in europe and i was thinking in updating my S5 (currently the 16 gb internal memory is killing me).
> I was between the Huawei Mate 9 Pro and the Oneplus 3T but i have been reading some comments on the S7 edge and now im in doubt.
> I considered myself a Samsung fanboy, but i think i am ready to change if i have to.
> ...

Click to collapse



For most of your requirements, I think you should buy a oneplus 3t but its battery may not as good as s7.
Otherwise if you could wait for some more months, you should think about a pixel 2.


----------



## gazzacbr (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi, upgrade from ageing M8 soon. 
Must have fm radio, dual sim and root. 
Price not a problem. 
Any suggestions? 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 dual sim using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## wortex777 (Mar 5, 2017)

hi guys,

i'm from germany and i need help for buying a new (or used) phone.
atm i have an Oneplus X because of the size (i have tiny hands and i want to use the phone with one hand), the display (i love the amoled because of the sharpness) and the camera.
what i miss actual: a physical home button. why: because i use the phone as a sat nav (with osmand+ app) on my motorcylce. i have an water resist phone holder like that (https://www.amazon.de/LKB29LW-WASSE...8-13&keywords=wasserdichte+handyhülle+fahrrad) and i cant use the side buttons because of the case. dtw dont work because of the foil in front of the display. have tried it soo often. when screen is dark i always have to open the case...

so what i need for the new season: phone around 4,8 to 5,2 inc with possibily to wake up in a case.
what sould it be able to: rooting, xposed and so on. good camera... the things i like on my oneplus.

i like the samsung s7... but: i think it is too expensive.
what else can i buy?

greetings from germany


----------



## Locklear308 (Mar 7, 2017)

Fellow XDA'ers.  I've been riding on my OPO for almost 2 years now and she is falling apart badly lol.  Battery dies in 5-6 hours, reception is almost nonexistent, GPS works 1/10 of the time, phone gets extremely hot doing anything.  Anyway... I need something new...badly and I wanted to get some outside ideas in case there is a good device for me that I just don't know exists.  I gave up on the Axon 7 since CM development was having issues with audio and in generally flashing on the device was too risky for my tastes.  (Risky as in easy to blow up).

*New Device Requirements:*

*Software & Root:*  The first and MOST IMPORTANT THING... Device needs to have active dev support.  If it will take me 5+ hours to unlock and root it, require an act of all historic religious deities, and has a 50% chance of exploding for no reason or deleting it's IMEI.  *Then no way*.  Basically anything with current TWRP & CM/LOS support.  If the device checks every mark but this one, it is a no go.

*Screen:*  Generally 5.5"  is the perfect size IMHO.  Don't really want to go too much below or over that size.  I really dislike amoled panels also.  A *5.5" 1080p IPS* is the best for me.  Don't want/need 1440p UNLESS the device is larger than 5.5" OR if the panel is an AMOLED (To avoid the amoled screen door effect nonsense.  Full RGB amoled is prefered (yeah it is sadly rare) as well if possible,  if amoled is a must.  Really want something respectably close to around 6500K, OR at least a phone that with root I can correct myself.

*Battery:* _As manly as possible_.  Don't care about quick charging nonsense.  I just need a phone with a battery that can seriously take a beating.  Something that could easily manage 5.5+ hours of SOT over a 20 hour period without having to turn off every function of the device (within reason).  If that helps give an idea.  In generally nothing under 3200mah.  Really the higher the better.

*Performance:*  Nothing weaker than the equivalent performance of a SnapD. 801 (Prefer something close to SD820)  Don't need the best/newest CPU but I don't want some garbage CPU that is slower that what I have now, defeats the point of upgrading basically.  

*RAM:* No less than 3GB of ram, no point in going back in time spec wise.

*Speakers:*  Stereo speakers mega prefered but sadly OEM's have thrown them out the window mostly.  A single/dual front/bottom firing speaker that DOES NOT SOUND LIKE GARBAGE is required.  I don't want to spend $400+ on a piece of technology only to have it sound like a blown 5$ walmart speaker when my ringtone/notification tone plays.  Doesn't have to be ultra loud, just loud and quality.  (Basically not trash).  Lastly, rear firing speakers are an absolute NO.  Might as well not even have one at that point.

*Audio:*  A Hi-Fi DAC would be MAGICAL, but obviously (and sadly) not all phones have them.  Should either have a Hi-Fi DAC or support a external (a/c or battery powered) USB DAC.

*Wireless:*  LTE (Obviously), Wifi 5.0ghz (Obviously), Bluetooth 4.1+, and NFC are my big 4 requirements.  Don't need an fm/am radio but won't reject it if it is there.  Also, really would like if the GPS actually worked.  lol

*Connectivity:*  MicroUSB is fine, USB type c would be better but as long as I can get everything else on this list I would forgo the Type C port in exchange.  3.5mm Analog Audio Jack is required, no idea why this is even a choice now days...

*Camera:*  Just needs to be better than an OPO.  I don't need the best but really nothing under 13mp.  Slow Motion 120fps or higher is really prefered.  Don't give a poop about 4k.  OIS is GREATLY prefered as my hands are shaky.

*Storage:*  No less than 32GB of ram with a microSD slot, UNLESS the device has 128GB or more so I actually have space.

*Carriers:*  All 4 carriers would be cool, but generally just GSM (AT&T/TMobile).  If a device has everything else on this list but cannot support Verizon that is acceptable.  Basically Verizon is a bonus.

*Price:*  No more than $500.  That is an absolute limit, any more than that and I might as well buy a real computer lol.  Only if there was some magic device that super checked all the boxes on this list exceptionally so would begin to slightly go over that amount.

Open to any and all suggestions as long as they are decently close to the requirements above.  Really appreciate any help!!

Thanks guys :3


----------



## MattyMatt8 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi!

I'm getting a new replacement phone. The catch is that The Source (Canada) has to sell it. Anything under 699 is a definite yes, anything over may be possible. Needs further approval or some bull****. I absolutely will not get a Samsung. They just look atrocious. And a physical button. Yuck.

The market looks pretty bad for what's available. The only two phones I can find on their awful site that I'd consider is the Sony Xperia Z5 or the Sony Xperia X Performance. Since I no longer sell cell phones, I haven't kept up to date at all. I have no idea which of these two is better. GSM Arena makes them sound pretty similar. The minute screen size difference is negligible. I care more about snappy response, battery life, half decent camera, that stuff. I have to be able to unlock and root it. I don't tend to run any custom roms, but I like removing some stupid system apps.

Sadly HTC seems to be gone from Canada. They were my fav.

The other question is of course, are there any phones on the horizon that I should be considering?


----------



## LoneW01F (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi.....Guys,,,
Very sooner i will buy a new phone.. So anyone can tell me what is the best brand in Xiaomi or Huawei..... I will buy Xiaomi redmi 4a or Huawei y6II.....

PLZZ TELL ME WHAT IS THE BEST BRAND IN HUAWEI OR XIAOMI.......


DON'T MAKE IT FUN.....


----------



## LoneW01F (Mar 10, 2017)

I think Xiaomi is the best....


----------



## mitchell0714 (Mar 11, 2017)

My note 4 has reached it's end of life for a multitude of reasons, mostly due to being dropped too much. I've very much enjoyed it for the last 2 years. 

While I do not wish for this to be another "what's better thread" I know some of you are much better versed with the current smartphones with the best internal components for the money. So far I've come across the pixel XL, HTC 10, and the Mate 9. 

Budget isn't a concern, nor is carrier as I'm sure what I'm looking for has multiple radios. I just want to know what to buy and flash so I'm not wasting time reading reviews and looking through development forums.

tl;dr I want another 5.5-6 inch screen phone with the same 4k screen and camera capabilities, as well as the best processor and ram in its class. Aftermarket ROM development is also an important factor. Pixel XL is looking the best so far.

much appreciated


----------



## srkredliner (Mar 12, 2017)

*Device selection help please!*

Hello friends. Thank you so much for any input you have to share here.

I'm currently running a Verizon Samsung Galaxy S5.  If I was able to unlock the bootloader I would probably deal with this already 2-year old device for a bit longer, but since it's locked and I don't have the time and energy to mess with it and try to unlock it, I am looking to get another device.

Here are my MUST-HAVE requirements:


Verizon capable
WiFi hotspot - this must also work when traveling abroad
Moderately rugged / water resistant
Can accept International SIM cards
Freedom to put on ROM of choice. Preferably something very fast and minimal.

Things that I would really love but aren't deal-breakers:

Power saving mode - this really was a bonus on the S5
Camera that performs well in low-light situations
Quick unlocking (preferably with a fingerprint reader)
Good quality DAC

Many thanks for any input you have!


----------



## eye.king (Mar 13, 2017)

What is the best cheap device (balanced between price and specs)?


----------



## LoneW01F (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi.....Guys,,,
Very sooner i will buy a new phone.. So anyone can tell me what is the best brand in Xiaomi or Huawei..... I will buy Xiaomi redmi 4a or Huawei y6II.....

PLZZ TELL ME WHAT IS THE BEST BRAND IN HUAWEI OR XIAOMI.......


DON'T MAKE IT FUN........





PLZZZZ HELP ME!!!!!


----------



## Skull97 (Mar 14, 2017)

Zakariya Abbas said:


> Hi.....Guys,,,
> Very sooner i will buy a new phone.. So anyone can tell me what is the best brand in Xiaomi or Huawei..... I will buy Xiaomi redmi 4a or Huawei y6II.....
> 
> PLZZ TELL ME WHAT IS THE BEST BRAND IN HUAWEI OR XIAOMI.......
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay, I will tell you something about them.
Xiaomi have it very beautiful miui, but it usually use a not-up-to-date processors and battery maybe not so good (that's why it is cheap)
About Huawei, users has reported it has very amazing battery life with its own new processors (The Mate 9), though its emui is.....
After all, if you like a cheap and good-looking device, you should choose xiaomi. Or else, you should have either mate 8 or 9. I don't know about your suggest phone though...
If you can, and if you think this is helpful, please click thanks for my long writing.


----------



## LoneW01F (Mar 14, 2017)

Skull97 said:


> Okay, I will tell you something about them.
> Xiaomi have it very beautiful miui, but it usually use a not-up-to-date processors and battery maybe not so good (that's why it is cheap)
> About Huawei, users has reported it has very amazing battery life with its own new processors (The Mate 9), though its emui is.....
> After all, if you like a cheap and good-looking device, you should choose xiaomi. Or else, you should have either mate 8 or 9. I don't know about your suggest phone though...
> If you can, and if you think this is helpful, please click thanks for my long writing.

Click to collapse



Thank you...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## ApollosRage (Mar 15, 2017)

Hello Guys, I've been searching recently for a Phone where the main things are that I can expand the Storage with an SD Card and that this Phone has many Roms at last I also want it to have some good specs so I can play for example Mobius Final Fantasy etc. On this Phone. Now here comes my Question, wich one would you recommend me?

Thanks in advance for the recommendations 

(And sorry for my bad Grammar)


----------



## jasonmerc (Mar 16, 2017)

ApollosRage said:


> Hello Guys, I've been searching recently for a Phone where the main things are that I can expand the Storage with an SD Card and that this Phone has many Roms at last I also want it to have some good specs so I can play for example Mobius Final Fantasy etc. On this Phone. Now here comes my Question, wich one would you recommend me?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the recommendations
> 
> (And sorry for my bad Grammar)

Click to collapse



I'd say a good place to start looking would always be the Moto G series. The G4 has an SD slot and pretty nice specs (Snapdragon 617 and 2GB RAM) for about $220 USD unlocked.  If you buy the G4 directly from Motorola and not through a carrier, it is network unlocked to work on lots of GSM and some CDMA networks, and also you can unlock the bootloader with Motorola's official tool.  This phone shares ROMs with the G4 Plus (the same thing as the G4 only with a fingerprint scanner and optionally more RAM for about $280 USD I believe) and there are LOTS of ROMs out there for these devices.


----------



## flisterd (Mar 16, 2017)

I buy all handsets cash out of pocket to protect unlimited data.

 What bootloader unlocked options are there for verizon?

_essential
■ verizon
■ unlocked bootloader 
■ root
■ not a carrier purchase 


_desired
■ external physical sdxc card slot
■ bonded LTE
■ excellent phone audio fidelity.  (gasp.. i use my phone as a phone)
■ excellent radio reception 
■ voice over cdma, and not exclusively volte
■ flagship 

_would be nicer
■ a notification LED. preferably capable of many colors [app: LightFlow]
■ abundant ram (not storage)


----------



## aviralrstg (Mar 16, 2017)

eye.king said:


> What is the best cheap device (balanced between price and specs)?

Click to collapse



These are some of the best I've found:
Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 and 4(Snapdragon versions only)
Xiaomi Mi 5 (it might not be cheap everywhere but I got it under $300)
Lenovo Z2 Pro(only in India I guess) or Lenovo Zuk Z2
Oneplus 3/3T
Honorable mentions: Moto G4 and G5
Hit thanks if this helped!


----------



## MattyMatt8 (Mar 17, 2017)

Sony X Performance for free, or Moto Z for 200?

It's a replacement for my busted phone, so no contract shenanigans. I care about being able to attain root and unlocking the device.


----------



## Fobos531 (Mar 17, 2017)

aviralrstg said:


> These are some of the best I've found:
> Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 and 4(Snapdragon versions only)
> Xiaomi Mi 5 (it might not be cheap everywhere but I got it under $300)
> Lenovo Z2 Pro(only in India I guess) or Lenovo Zuk Z2
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm trying really hard to find a new OnePlus 3/3T under 400 USD, but I can't.


----------



## lhman97 (Mar 20, 2017)

*Tablet with good rom support and GPS*

Hey everyone
Im looking to get a tablet that has good rom support or fairly stock android, M+, that i can use in AUS with a GPS signal. Happy to look at any price or size. Thanks


----------



## Skull97 (Mar 20, 2017)

lhman97 said:


> Hey everyone
> Im looking to get a tablet that has good rom support or fairly stock android, M+, that i can use in AUS with a GPS signal. Happy to look at any price or size. Thanks

Click to collapse



Ok then. How about Samsung Galaxy tab S2? Or maybe the upcoming tablet (don't know when) is also from Samsung, though I don't know what is it name.


----------



## aviralrstg (Mar 21, 2017)

lhman97 said:


> Hey everyone
> Im looking to get a tablet that has good rom support or fairly stock android, M+, that i can use in AUS with a GPS signal. Happy to look at any price or size. Thanks

Click to collapse






Skull97 said:


> Ok then. How about Samsung Galaxy tab S2? Or maybe the upcoming tablet (don't know when) is also from Samsung, though I don't know what is it name.

Click to collapse



Its Samsung Galaxy Tab S3(9.7 inch) which is coming for 600USD in USA and 600EUR in Europe. (Yes the prices are what I wrote, its not a typo)

Hit thanks if this helped.


----------



## Calloutman (Mar 21, 2017)

*Nexus 5 replacement*

I hopped on the nexus bandwagon in 2013, and the old workhorse has given up on me. I'm looking for a mid range, ~5"-5.5" phone that'll last another 3 years. Ideally at about £300-£350 that I can stick stock android Nougat on, or that comes with an Android version close to stock. Any suggestions? I was thinking of the Nexus 5X, but I'm not sure how much life it has left in it. Ideally something released in 2016+


----------



## aviralrstg (Mar 21, 2017)

Calloutman said:


> I hopped on the nexus bandwagon in 2013, and the old workhorse has given up on me. I'm looking for a mid range, ~5"-5.5" phone that'll last another 3 years. Ideally at about £300-£350 that I can stick stock android Nougat on, or that comes with an Android version close to stock. Any suggestions? I was thinking of the Nexus 5X, but I'm not sure how much life it has left in it. Ideally something released in 2016+

Click to collapse



Get Moto G5/Plus. It's UI is close to stock (it's just stock with additional features like gestures), is within your price range and should last at LEAST 2-3 years.

Hit thanks if this helped!


----------



## Fobos531 (Mar 21, 2017)

aviralrstg said:


> Get Moto G5/Plus. It's UI is close to stock (it's just stock with additional features like gestures), is within your price range and should last at LEAST 2-3 years.
> 
> Hit thanks if this helped!

Click to collapse



I'm in about the same situation as Calloutman. How good of an idea is a to buy a last year flagship? Which would you recommend?


----------



## aviralrstg (Mar 21, 2017)

Fobos531 said:


> I'm in about the same situation as Calloutman. How good of an idea is a to buy a last year flagship? Which would you recommend?

Click to collapse



There's no general answer but if you're talking about 2016's phone in 2017, I think it will be alright because what I've read it's that SD835 had the lowest year-on-year performance increase so far and SD821 is already more than enough for even heavy gaming. Also because some 2017 flagships too are coming with last year's processor(SD821).
I would definitely recommend OnePlus 3T even out of all the phones launched so far this year or would advice to wait until this year's OnePlus. But if you are into VR, you would want a phone with higher screen resolution (since you say you want it to last 3 years and the trend of VR is only going to increase).

Hit thanks if it helped!


----------



## shabydog (Mar 22, 2017)

Xiaomi Mi5S or Huawei Honor 8:
Hi there, 

Looking buying one of them. 
I looking for a battery that will least for about 7 hours using And good camera. 

These are the two that I think that will give me the best within my budget. 

Honor 8 is in Amazon! (and cheaper) 
Xiaomi in the chinise sites. 

If possible helping me chosing as soon as possible it would be great! 

Thanks very much!


----------



## Skull97 (Mar 22, 2017)

shabydog said:


> I looking for a battery that will least for about 7 hours using And good camera.

Click to collapse



Then Honor 8 will be your best choice (if you don't need custom ROM, as there are a few ROM here and there)


----------



## shabydog (Mar 22, 2017)

Skull97 said:


> if you don't need custom ROM, as there are a few ROM

Click to collapse



1. Which rom supposed to come when ordering from Amazon? 

2. I dont mind about custom rom but is there a 'clean rom' to flash? Root (Although not too necessery for me) 

3. No double tap to wake on the Honor 8! 
What the heck?? 
I dont have it either on my Redmi Note 3... And its such a nice feature. 

4. Specs: 
@ Is there a reason prefer 1.8ghz quad over 2.15 dual or oposite? 
Same for CPU: Cortex A53 vs Snapdragon 820.

@ Battery: both have the same one. Still, there is hardware that can make one better than the other, right? 
Which should have better battery preformance? 

Thanks!


----------



## Skull97 (Mar 22, 2017)

shabydog said:


> 1. Which rom supposed to come when ordering from Amazon?
> 
> 2. I dont mind about custom rom but is there a 'clean rom' to flash? Root (Although not too necessery for me)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry I don't know about it bro. I've just tried this one from my friend. You should come here and ask them instead, since they know the phone better than me.


----------



## rony raj (Mar 22, 2017)

shabydog said:


> 1. Which rom supposed to come when ordering from Amazon?
> 
> 2. I dont mind about custom rom but is there a 'clean rom' to flash? Root (Although not too necessery for me)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1.8ghz is faster and battery efficient


----------



## aviralrstg (Mar 22, 2017)

shabydog said:


> Xiaomi Mi5S or Huawei Honor 8:
> Hi there,
> 
> Looking buying one of them.
> ...

Click to collapse



I would recommend Xiaomi (out of the two) if you are looking for performance. Honor 8 is also an excellent phone but it has HiSilicon Kirin 950 compared to Qualcomm Snapdragon 820/821 in Mi5s. While the CPU performance are not that different, the GPU in Mi5s is much more powerful.
However, in this price range you can also get Oneplus 3T which would a better option than both(in terms of performance and battery)
Also, Xiaomi will come with MIUI Global version, Honor 8 will come with EMUI, and Oneplus 3T will come with OxygenOS(almost same as stock android).

Hit Thanks if this helped!


----------



## Fobos531 (Mar 23, 2017)

aviralrstg said:


> I would recommend Xiaomi (out of the two) if you are looking for performance. Honor 8 is also an excellent phone but it has HiSilicon Kirin 950 compared to Qualcomm Snapdragon 820/821 in Mi5s. While the CPU performance are not that different, the GPU in Mi5s is much more powerful.
> However, in this price range you can also get Oneplus 3T which would a better option than both(in terms of performance and battery)
> Also, Xiaomi will come with MIUI Global version, Honor 8 will come with EMUI, and Oneplus 3T will come with OxygenOS(almost same as stock android).
> 
> Hit Thanks if this helped!

Click to collapse



If only I could find a OnePlus 3/3T in Europe for 350 euros or less...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Fobos531 (Mar 24, 2017)

I need a new phone that will last me 3-4 years. 
Min 4 GB ram.
Must be dev-friendly (i.e. have good custom rom support)
maximum $364, I will be buying from Europe
I'd like as many high-end (flagship) features as possible, while they still fit in the price range.

Suggestions?


----------



## shabydog (Mar 25, 2017)

aviralrstg said:


> I would recommend Xiaomi (out of the two) if you are looking for performance. Honor 8 is also an excellent phone but it has HiSilicon Kirin 950 compared to Qualcomm Snapdragon 820/821 in Mi5s. While the CPU performance are not that different, the GPU in Mi5s is much more powerful.
> However, in this price range you can also get Oneplus 3T which would a better option than both(in terms of performance and battery)
> Also, Xiaomi will come with MIUI Global version, Honor 8 will come with EMUI, and Oneplus 3T will come with OxygenOS(almost same as stock android).
> 
> Hit Thanks if this helped!

Click to collapse



Hi,
You were so helpful! :good:
Almost I took the Honor 8 but decided at the end on the MI5S,
Thanks!


----------



## jfishbone311 (Mar 25, 2017)

Fobos531 said:


> I need a new phone that will last me 3-4 years.
> Min 4 GB ram.
> Must be dev-friendly (i.e. have good custom rom support)
> maximum $364, I will be buying from Europe
> ...

Click to collapse



I would suggest the nexus 6p. It only has 3GB of ram but it is no issue with anything I have run on it. I have run it hard for over a year and had no issues. If you have any question about it feel free to ask.

---------- Post added at 02:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 AM ----------




aviralrstg said:


> There's no general answer but if you're talking about 2016's phone in 2017, I think it will be alright because what I've read it's that SD835 had the lowest year-on-year performance increase so far and SD821 is already more than enough for even heavy gaming. Also because some 2017 flagships too are coming with last year's processor(SD821).
> I would definitely recommend OnePlus 3T even out of all the phones launched so far this year or would advice to wait until this year's OnePlus. But if you are into VR, you would want a phone with higher screen resolution (since you say you want it to last 3 years and the trend of VR is only going to increase).
> 
> Hit thanks if it helped!

Click to collapse



I would reccomend the nexus 6p. It is a little older put still has a lot of bang for what it has. It is very adaptable and is still in high demand. If you have any questions on it feel free to ask.


----------



## Fobos531 (Mar 25, 2017)

jfishbone311 said:


> I would suggest the nexus 6p. It only has 3GB of ram but it is no issue with anything I have run on it. I have run it hard for over a year and had no issues. If you have any question about it feel free to ask.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for the suggestion, appreciated. Unfortunately, I cannot find reasonable deals that would fit my budget. Do you have any other phone to propose?


----------



## BiboDroid (Mar 25, 2017)

I need a new tablet and i'm choosing   between FNF Ifive Mini 4S and Xiaomi MiPad 2 . Which one do you suggests  and why ? Xiaomi costs 160 $ , fnf 100$. It is worth it this 60 $ extra? Thank you


----------



## nivisan (Mar 26, 2017)

I want to buy a new phone, but I am hesitating between opt3t and s7 edge (i can get both of them at the same price).
I need a phone without technical issues..
Can you give me some advice ?


----------



## joshua10796 (Mar 26, 2017)

I've been wanting to replace my HTC One M8 (though its great but I can't stand its 2600mAh battery and mediocre SOT) and have a phone that has a beast of a battery life, same performance and has a budget price. Is Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 (Pro) still a great buy? Price in my country is ₱ 7,290.00 ($ 145). 

Or is there a phone out there about the same price that is better? Hope someone will help me. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## shabydog (Mar 26, 2017)

@aviralrstg  @rony raj  @Skull97

Finaly I decided for the Mi5s!
It was so hard to chose!

Thanks!!!


----------



## aviralrstg (Mar 26, 2017)

joshua10796 said:


> I've been wanting to replace my HTC One M8 (though its great but I can't stand its 2600mAh battery and mediocre SOT) and have a phone that has a beast of a battery life, same performance and has a budget price. Is Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 (Pro) still a great buy? Price in my country is ₱ 7,290.00 ($ 145).
> 
> Or is there a phone out there about the same price that is better? Hope someone will help me. :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Get Redmi Note 3 or 4,(Snapdragon variants only) both are a great buy.
HTC M8 is great too but has older GPU(510 vs 330) and small battery.

Hit Thanks if this helped!


----------



## joshua10796 (Mar 27, 2017)

joshua10796 said:


> I've been wanting to replace my HTC One M8 (though its great but I can't stand its 2600mAh battery and mediocre SOT) and have a phone that has a beast of a battery life, same performance and has a budget price. Is Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 (Pro) still a great buy? Price in my country is ₱ 7,290.00 ($ 145).
> 
> Or is there a phone out there about the same price that is better? Hope someone will help me. :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse





aviralrstg said:


> Get Redmi Note 3 or 4,(Snapdragon variants only) both are a great buy.
> HTC M8 is great too but has older GPU(510 vs 330) and small battery.
> 
> Hit Thanks if this helped!

Click to collapse



Or should I just wait for the Xiaomi Mi 6?


----------



## Απουσιολόγος (Mar 27, 2017)

Does "Google Pixel" really worths?

Sent from my MLS IQ1855 using XDA Labs


----------



## aviralrstg (Mar 27, 2017)

joshua10796 said:


> Or should I just wait for the Xiaomi Mi 6?

Click to collapse



Well it's going to be expensive and I've read somewhere that it maybe using SD821, AGAIN.

---------- Post added at 04:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 PM ----------




Απουσιολόγος said:


> Does "Google Pixel" really worths?

Click to collapse



I don't think its worth the price but its an excellent phone in itself so if you could spend that much, Google Pixel/XL would be great.

Hit thanks if this helped!


----------



## Skull97 (Mar 28, 2017)

Απουσιολόγος said:


> Does "Google Pixel" really worths?

Click to collapse



Nope. Better wait for Pixel 2.


----------



## zelendel (Mar 28, 2017)

joshua10796 said:


> I've been wanting to replace my HTC One M8 (though its great but I can't stand its 2600mAh battery and mediocre SOT) and have a phone that has a beast of a battery life, same performance and has a budget price. Is Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 (Pro) still a great buy? Price in my country is ₱ 7,290.00 ($ 145).
> 
> Or is there a phone out there about the same price that is better? Hope someone will help me. :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



I would hold off for a while. Avoid xiaomi like the plague. 

At that price point you won't find much really.


----------



## riocharles (Mar 28, 2017)

Please help me, which one is better between xiaomi redmi pro and lg g4 for playing games?, any thoughts will be highly appreciated thanks.


----------



## Ephixi4 (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi all,

I would really appreciate if someone would help me out a bit!

I can't decide between *Honor 8* / *Xperia X Performance* / *Xperia XZ*

Light to medium usage, rarely heavy usage if so, usually at home.
I won't use the phone for gaming much, maybe sometimes on the WC but it is not my priority. (thus I don't mind the weaker H8 GPU)
Will be used for web browsing, calling, messaging apps, reddit, YouTube, music, some snapchat maybe, instagram, twitter etc.
Battery life is not so important, I just want to go through the day without worrying about it. (With low to moderate usage of ^^^ these apps)
I do not care so much about the camera differences.

*Thoughts about Honor 8:*
I felt in love with the design, I'm very curious about the EMUI, I love the fingerprint functionality like being able to scroll up down etc.
On the other side I've heard that EMUI 5 is not so great atm but these were mixed opinions..
Basically, I'm worried I might be too hyped for this phone because of the scanner, look and EMUI. (which I have never seen 'live')

*Thoughts about Xperias:*
I am mostlly looking at X Performance but if I had to choose between X Perf and XZ I think I would pick the XZ even though it is a bit more pricey for me.
X performance and Honor 8 are priced similarly.

I am not as scared as with the Honor 8 when it comes to the OS here. 
Without the functionality of H8 fingerprint scanner I would be fine without it in the xperias.
I've had a good experience with battery life on my Z1C with stock rom.
Cameras seems better but again I don't care that much.

One thing that I might miss is the dust and water proof feature. I didn't use it often tbh but I was happy that I do not need to worry about rain, spilling stuff on the phone etc.
(Does not happen often though)

-----

Sorry, it is kind of random but I want to give you as much detail as I can if you'd like to help me.

I'm just scared I'm a bit too hyped for the Honor 8 and I will regret it later on.
Getting one of the Xperias (imo) will be a safer option but also more boring for me.
Also, I do not need that 'extra' power Xperias have and if I had to choose between the awesome fingerprint scanner on H8 and the better benchmark results with the Xperias I'd pick the Honor 8 scanner.
I plan to use the phone for at least 2 years. Would like to root, not thinking of getting custom roms on these unless Lineage OS will be officially available, maybe then.

Feel free to ask more questions!

Thanks in advance for helping me out with this pickle.
Cheers.


----------



## rony raj (Mar 30, 2017)

Ephixi4 said:


> Hi all,
> .

Click to collapse



honor 8 will cool with rich features and quality



riocharles said:


> .

Click to collapse



lg g4 is highy rated for gaming and performance and battery
too


----------



## 350Rocket (Mar 31, 2017)

The g4 has horrible battery life. That was one of the reasons I sold mine, besides that the Canadian variant had no root or custom ROMs available. It was completely locked down and if it's anything like the g2 that was abandoned on KitKat, it's not going to be a good long term phone even if the motherboard failure that they're prone to doesn't happen. 

The only good things I can say about the g4 is that the camera was awesome and it had expandable memory and a nice sized screen and performance wasn't bad.


----------



## Anameforme (Apr 1, 2017)

So I'm looking for a new phone and was wondering if you guys think it's likely that there will be a a good custom rom for the galaxy s8 that is close stock android soon after release. Or is it better to get an s7 now that lineage os is bring developed for it? other suggestions are also welcome 

Thanks. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greutel (Apr 1, 2017)

Hello Guys,
2 Years ago i switched to the iPhone 6 because i was disappointed with the performance of Android devices at the time. Now it seems as if they have come a long way and the S8 makes the iPhone 7 look like an ancient device. I would like to know if now is the right time to switch back to android and i hope you can help me. Here are the things that are important to me, money is not an object.
*Performance*
Fast loading times, really smooth scrolling, fast web page loading and no performance degradation over time. It should be a upgrade from my iphone 6. I will use this phone for exactly two years and i would hate it if it would start lagging after a year or so. 
*Touchscreen performance*
The input lag should at least match my iphone 6. 
*Camera*
I don't think this should be too hard, since most Android Flagships have awesome cameras!
*Good Speaker*
The Speakers should be really good. I was almost set on getting the iphone 7, which has pretty loud stereo speakers. The Galaxy S7, for example, has a really bad speaker in my opinion. 
*Battery*
My current phone doesn't have the best battery life but it can get me through most days. I would like a Phone that gets me through every day, which i think most Android flagships will do easily. I have about 3-6 Hours of SOT with mostly web-Browsing and some Videos. I also NEED fast charging really bad!
*screen*
The iphone doesn't have the most spectacular screen but it's really bright and well calibrated. My next Phone should be an upgrade in this area, too. Also, a better screen-to-body-ratio than the ridiculous 66% of the Iphone 6/6s/7 would be great! I would like something in the 5.2-5.8 inch ballpark.

The size of the phone doesn't really matter since i was getting the 7 Plus, which is a gargantuan device. I don't really care about the UI either, i think i'll get accustomed to most things as long as the above points are met. So far i have been looking at the S8, HTC 10 and Huawei Mate 9/P10. The google Pixel is out since i can't have it on contract here in germany.
I hope you guys can help me out!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Skull97 (Apr 1, 2017)

Greutel said:


> So far i have been looking at the S8, HTC 10 and Huawei Mate 9/P10. The google Pixel is out since i can't have it on contract here in germany.
> I hope you guys can help me out!

Click to collapse



1. If you can, better wait for some months for the note 8,  the s8 hasn't been completed​ yet, since Samsung "run out of time". Note 8/S8 will sure have almost things you need, except for some performance lost because of its beautiful but heavy TouchWiz.
2. Huawei Mate 9/P10: Not sure about P10, but if you need root and those bla bla things, like almost Huawei devices, those are not for you. Otherwise everything is great, battery life is extremely great, EMUI sometimes suck, though.
3. As the s8, you should wait for Pixel 2 if you could somehow buy it. Battery may not as good as other, but it has the purest Android, so performance is really great, as well as its camera.
4. HTC: I have never tried them.
After all, it depends​ on you.
One more thing, I feel happy for you since you finally come back to the Android party.


----------



## styxter (Apr 2, 2017)

Skull97 said:


> 1. If you can, better wait for some months for the note 8,  the s8 hasn't been completed​ yet, since Samsung "run out of time". Note 8/S8 will sure have almost things you need, except for some performance lost because of its beautiful but heavy TouchWiz.
> 2. Huawei Mate 9/P10: Not sure about P10, but if you need root and those bla bla things, like almost Huawei devices, those are not for you. Otherwise everything is great, battery life is extremely great, EMUI sometimes suck, though.
> 3. As the s8, you should wait for Pixel 2 if you could somehow buy it. Battery may not as good as other, but it has the purest Android, so performance is really great, as well as its camera.
> 4. HTC: I have never tried them.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well based on specs 3 phones are now good for me lg g6, asus ar zoom and xperia xz premium. Since lg g6 is good also but it lacks latest processor, 4 gb ram and you need to hoose either good amp or wireless charging i feel why do you need to choose this 2 where you can put both of them. the pros i see are the screen to body ratio, compatible to hdr 10 and 12, new design language with ip resistance and dual cam setup which is nice but oppo implementation is better for me due to little camera bump finally but bye bye removable battery.

As for asus ar it got a tango recommended, 3 camera setup, a massive battery and 8 gb ram well its so gimmickery well they have all would they lol. But lacks latest snapdragon well compromised with massive ram. 

xperia xz premium latest snapdragon, stacked memory camera hardware with insaneburst slowmo fps , ufs memory, hdr 4k screen only i see cons are battery is a bit little compare to others and screen to body ratio not really convinced since it has speaker no compromised there. 

As for s8 has lack of few features from hardware my theory was due to note 7 scandal. Either damage control was so highly priority from stocks, market reputation and even plant Or the high exec wants being conservative.
The changes of s7 to s8 are: button for ai, fingerprint goes to back, screen ratio and i think not gimmickery added -  2k amoled hdr enabled, camera improvement hardware and software similar to pixel. 

Added but find it gimmickery based on my opinion brixby we have Google now right?, and to used brixby for full capacity you need to buy future samsung products with brixby compatibility and brixby development is too early to used. The Iris and facial scanner now we do have a fingerprint right? do we really needed sacrifice our other privacy? Heart rate is back ok, and yey 3.5 mm jack  And what it lacks due to battery fiasco they put smaller battery capacity and mono speaker again this is a sacrifice for its body ratio.

Huawei p10 is also good but goodluck on home button youll might probably confused this one that little button was a big nono


Xperia z5 premium


----------



## phillytemptation (Apr 2, 2017)

Hey everyone,

I'm looking to get a new phone, but I'm going to buy a used phone. I am currently on the galaxy s5 active and was thinking about upgrading to the s7. Problem is, I can't find many s7 used that are exynos based on ebay. Being with the s5 active, I feel like I could get more life out of the phone if I was able to put more custom roms on it. I have an LG G2 running nougat and it's way snappier than my s5 on lollipop. I'm also living abroad for most of the year, so getting updates is a pain. 

So basically, I'm looking for a phone comparable to the s7 that has a decent development seen to get some more life out of it in the long run. Do you all have any suggestions? I'll be back in the US in May so I plan on buying something from ebay then.


----------



## zelendel (Apr 2, 2017)

phillytemptation said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm looking to get a new phone, but I'm going to buy a used phone. I am currently on the galaxy s5 active and was thinking about upgrading to the s7. Problem is, I can't find many s7 used that are exynos based on ebay. Being with the s5 active, I feel like I could get more life out of the phone if I was able to put more custom roms on it. I have an LG G2 running nougat and it's way snappier than my s5 on lollipop. I'm also living abroad for most of the year, so getting updates is a pain.
> 
> So basically, I'm looking for a phone comparable to the s7 that has a decent development seen to get some more life out of it in the long run. Do you all have any suggestions? I'll be back in the US in May so I plan on buying something from ebay then.

Click to collapse




I would use swappa and not ebay. Less chances of getting a bogus device. Also if you are looking for development I wouldnt go with that chip.  Maybe look into something like the One plus devices. You will get far more development then any samsung devices with them.


----------



## phillytemptation (Apr 2, 2017)

zelendel said:


> I would use swappa and not ebay. Less chances of getting a bogus device. Also if you are looking for development I wouldnt go with that chip.  Maybe look into something like the One plus devices. You will get far more development then any samsung devices with them.

Click to collapse



Yeah I thought about the one plus 3 as well. Since I'm planning on buying used, I wasn't sure how worth it was compared to other "flagships." Like the price drop on a G5 is almost 100 cheaper than the s7 and one plus. I know G5 was a little gimmicky, but is it actually a solid phone? On swappa they're going for 220+.


----------



## zelendel (Apr 2, 2017)

phillytemptation said:


> Yeah I thought about the one plus 3 as well. Since I'm planning on buying used, I wasn't sure how worth it was compared to other "flagships." Like the price drop on a G5 is almost 100 cheaper than the s7 and one plus. I know G5 was a little gimmicky, but is it actually a solid phone? On swappa they're going for 220+.

Click to collapse



To be honest the 3 will stand up well against just about anything. The majority of the price difference is the popularity of samsung. Not that it is really any better then other devices. Prices tend to be cheaper on ebay mostly due to them being knock off devices.  I have seen soo many horror stories and been a part of a few. This is why swappa was made. It's too easy to buy a knock off, change a few things and make others think it was the real deal. And unless you really know what to look for, by the time you notice it is too late. 

If it was me (will be soon my nexus 6 is getting old) I would go for the one plus devices. They are stepping up their game when it comes to open development. They are posed to replace the nexus line as the developer device of choice.


----------



## daddyodevil (Apr 2, 2017)

Greutel said:


> Hello Guys,
> 2 Years ago i switched to the iPhone 6 because i was disappointed with the performance of Android devices at the time. Now it seems as if they have come a long way and the S8 makes the iPhone 7 look like an ancient device. I would like to know if now is the right time to switch back to android and i hope you can help me. Here are the things that are important to me, money is not an object.
> Performance
> Fast loading times, really smooth scrolling, fast web page loading and no performance degradation over time. It should be a upgrade from my iphone 6. I will use this phone for exactly two years and i would hate it if it would start lagging after a year or so.
> ...

Click to collapse




If you can wait for a few months, you may have it right with the Pixel 2 or the next OnePlus, the Samsung Galaxy S8 looks good but my experience with Samsung is not good at all ( in low to mid range devices). I can't comment on the screen to body ratio but the "bezel less" buzz is catching on. The other flagships that are there, ate good yes, but lack a little bit when it comes to software updates, so take your pick.


----------



## eulogy1337 (Apr 2, 2017)

Hello,

My Motorola DROID Ultra from 2013 died so I'm looking for a Verizon-compatible phone (CDMA) for ~$200 or less. Used is fine, but I'm not sure where to buy (eBay? edit: just heard about Swappa).

My priorities are rootability, battery life, and performance. Screen size should probably be 5" or larger as I have thick sausage fingers. A microSD slot would kick ass, but I can live without it if the internal storage is at least 32GB.

Thank you for any and all suggestions!!!


----------



## DaKoin (Apr 3, 2017)

So all this hype around the Galaxy S8 and the LG G6!

I did a video to compare the two. 
Which phone do you think will reign supreme in the first half of 2017!!?


----------



## annsilin (Apr 3, 2017)

*Smartphone for developing*

Hey guys! I would like to buy an android smartphone for developing and white hacking (I work at cyber securiry office so I'm doing wi-fi hacking a lot) but my budget is pretty low - $200. Now I am using Nexus 4 but it became pretty old and have some hardware issues, so I'd like to buy a new smartphone (chinese are also acceptable). I don't now what to choose 'cause I can't find much info. Also I don't really wanna buy used or refurbished phone 'cause I've had some really bad experience with that. Now I'm looking at Honor 5x, Wileyfox Swift, Meizu M3s. Could you please suggest me something?
P.S. Sorry for bad english!


----------



## Sachin (Apr 3, 2017)

annsilin said:


> Hey guys! I would like to buy an android smartphone for developing and white hacking (I work at cyber securiry office so I'm doing wi-fi hacking a lot) but my budget is pretty low - $200. Now I am using Nexus 4 but it became pretty old and have some hardware issues, so I'd like to buy a new smartphone (chinese are also acceptable). I don't now what to choose 'cause I can't find much info. Also I don't really wanna buy used or refurbished phone 'cause I've had some really bad experience with that. Now I'm looking at Honor 5x, Wileyfox Swift, Meizu M3s. Could you please suggest me something?
> P.S. Sorry for bad english!

Click to collapse



Better development + around $200 

*.Xiaomi Redmi Note 4 .
*.Xiaomi Redmi Note 3.


----------



## zelendel (Apr 3, 2017)

annsilin said:


> Hey guys! I would like to buy an android smartphone for developing and white hacking (I work at cyber securiry office so I'm doing wi-fi hacking a lot) but my budget is pretty low - $200. Now I am using Nexus 4 but it became pretty old and have some hardware issues, so I'd like to buy a new smartphone (chinese are also acceptable). I don't now what to choose 'cause I can't find much info. Also I don't really wanna buy used or refurbished phone 'cause I've had some really bad experience with that. Now I'm looking at Honor 5x, Wileyfox Swift, Meizu M3s. Could you please suggest me something?
> P.S. Sorry for bad english!

Click to collapse




I would avoid the Meizu as you will never get kernel source and the same can be said for the other 2 most of the time as well. With that budget I would hit up swappa and grab a nexus 6 or spend a little bit more for a 6p. As to where you work I would avoid any device from OEM like Xiaomi. That OEM fails most security checks for things like you do.


----------



## annsilin (Apr 3, 2017)

zelendel said:


> I would avoid the Meizu as you will never get kernel source and the same can be said for the other 2 most of the time as well. With that budget I would hit up swappa and grab a nexus 6 or spend a little bit more for a 6p. As to where you work I would avoid any device from OEM like Xiaomi. That OEM fails most security checks for things like you do.

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot! I've seen some good offer of Nexus 5x. Maybe it would be a better choice over Nexus 6? Also I probably couldn't afford Nexus 6p


----------



## zelendel (Apr 3, 2017)

annsilin said:


> Thanks a lot! I've seen some good offer of Nexus 5x. Maybe it would be a better choice over Nexus 6? Also I probably couldn't afford Nexus 6p

Click to collapse




For long term support yes. Personally the 5x is a downgrade to the 6.  It really depends on your needs but either would be good. The 5x might be better for long term support as it is a 64 bit device and all 32 bit devices are pretty much dead with 7.1.2 due to all the code being made for 64 bit devices.The 6p is not as expensive as you might think on swappa.  (which is the only used device seller I would trust out side a personal sale)


----------



## annsilin (Apr 3, 2017)

zelendel said:


> For long term support yes. Personally the 5x is a downgrade to the 6.  It really depends on your needs but either would be good. The 5x might be better for long term support as it is a 64 bit device and all 32 bit devices are pretty much dead with 7.1.2 due to all the code being made for 64 bit devices.The 6p is not as expensive as you might think on swappa.  (which is the only used device seller I would trust out side a personal sale)

Click to collapse



Well, I haven't really known about swappa since I live outside of US, but hopefully a friend of mine could send it to my country.  Thank you very much! I'm so exited to buy new Nexus instead of other brands :laugh:


----------



## zelendel (Apr 3, 2017)

annsilin said:


> Well, I haven't really known about swappa since I live outside of US, but hopefully a friend of mine could send it to my country.  Thank you very much! I'm so exited to buy new Nexus instead of other brands [emoji23]

Click to collapse



No problem. I understand what you need the device for and that is why I suggested what I did.  Being outside the states does make it a bit more difficult but we'll worth it.


----------



## chrisjump82 (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi guys. Its my sons birthday soon and I want to get him a decent tablet which can be rooted and lineage flashed on to. Under £200 would be great too!! 

Needs to have a reasonable hard disk size and 9-10 inch. Most important is it be rootable!! Bit lost in all the foreign and lesser known brands that seem good spec but not sure if they are rootable?

Does anyone have any suggestions please?


----------



## annsilin (Apr 3, 2017)

chrisjump82 said:


> Hi guys. Its my sons birthday soon and I want to get him a decent tablet which can be rooted and lineage flashed on to. Under £200 would be great too!!
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions please? I have a hudl 2 but failed to root it

Click to collapse



Teclast x98 plus II is super cool and has double boot, but I gess lineage can't be flashed on it


----------



## Molvol (Apr 4, 2017)

*dual sim, removable battery, no need for current*

Hi all!

I need a "new" phone to replace my reliable Galaxy Note, it's just too slow now. 

What I need in descending order:

5.5" screen or little bigger
micro USB 2.0 connector
unlock bootloader and good custom ROM
really good GPS
barometer
high max brightness for use in sunlight, like Galaxy Note
no mechanical home button
removable battery
sd-card slot
dual SIM
support for wifi monitoring mode
wifi calling support
plastic housing

I've looked at LG G4 dual, but bootloader is locked. Maybe Note 4 duos but it's a bit large. With newer models I may have to accept a built in battery and if everything else is covered i can live with it. As said it doesn't need to be in any way current as long as it works.


----------



## Isley_ (Apr 5, 2017)

What phone for around 200USD would you recommend?

I'd like something with:

-5.5 inches and up.
-Good performance, battery, etc. (The usual).
-Good development (being able to root it and install some custom ROM).
-SD Card slot.
-Fast charge.


I'm currently interested in the Xiaomi Note 4X but I'm not sure because it seems not to have Gorilla Glass (or some kind of screen protection), Fast Charge and the development seems kind of poor. 

So what would you recommend me? Is there any other phone as good (or better) that Note 4X, or is it just the best choice in this price range?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## megamorphg (Apr 6, 2017)

*Something Note 3-like*

I'm waiting for the newest note to be released... but meanwhile wondering for a long-term Android phone that is similar to Note 3 and on a stable, open and communal, secure platform:
- octacore or higher
- root-able
- external sd card
- replaceable battery
- pen compatible
- auto-wake flip cover

Additionally, I'd like:
- xposed compatible (I think xposed only works on ARM types or something for >android 4)
- great camera
- big screen

I would get the Note 4 but it is basically same as note 3 particularly the CPU.


----------



## ALFinOz (Apr 8, 2017)

*Upgrade from old Xperia Z3 dual to a ??  4G/3G dual standby*

Hi all,  I am shopping around looking for a new dual sim phone to replace my Xperia Z3 dual.  The Z3 has become obsolete now, as the Telstra 2G network has been switched off (in Dec).  I've been carrying around two phones since, waiting for a 2017 version to take centre stage.
I have been looking at the new Xperia XZ Premium Dual (June release maybe?) , the Samsung S8 or 8+ Dual, but have also been looking a the Huawei and Xiaomi phones but have limited knowledge (or trust in the unknown).  Open to other offerings as well.
I have been Sony user for some time (Arc, Z, Z3 & Z3 dual) , no real reason, just always got a decent phone and easy to use.
What I basically need is a dual sim phone, that has the first sim with LTE/4G and second sim as 3G.   1st sim for work, and 2nd for private use.  1st sim will be for data, so a dual standby is fine.   Decent camera, and a lot of email use, otherwise ''normal'' use.

Would like recommendations (and confirmation on 4G/3G dual capacity), particularly about the Huawei and Xiaomi phones, as may be time for a change?
Thanks!


----------



## Elite (Apr 9, 2017)

ALFinOz said:


> Hi all,  I am shopping around looking for a new dual sim phone to replace my Xperia Z3 dual.  The Z3 has become obsolete now, as the Telstra 2G network has been switched off (in Dec).  I've been carrying around two phones since, waiting for a 2017 version to take centre stage.
> I have been looking at the new Xperia XZ Premium Dual (June release maybe?) , the Samsung S8 or 8+ Dual, but have also been looking a the Huawei and Xiaomi phones but have limited knowledge (or trust in the unknown).  Open to other offerings as well.
> I have been Sony user for some time (Arc, Z, Z3 & Z3 dual) , no real reason, just always got a decent phone and easy to use.
> What I basically need is a dual sim phone, that has the first sim with LTE/4G and second sim as 3G.   1st sim for work, and 2nd for private use.  1st sim will be for data, so a dual standby is fine.   Decent camera, and a lot of email use, otherwise ''normal'' use.
> ...

Click to collapse



 L

Sent from my MIX using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 AM ----------




ALFinOz said:


> Hi all,  I am shopping around looking for a new dual sim phone to replace my Xperia Z3 dual.  The Z3 has become obsolete now, as the Telstra 2G network has been switched off (in Dec).  I've been carrying around two phones since, waiting for a 2017 version to take centre stage.
> I have been looking at the new Xperia XZ Premium Dual (June release maybe?) , the Samsung S8 or 8+ Dual, but have also been looking a the Huawei and Xiaomi phones but have limited knowledge (or trust in the unknown).  Open to other offerings as well.
> I have been Sony user for some time (Arc, Z, Z3 & Z3 dual) , no real reason, just always got a decent phone and easy to use.
> What I basically need is a dual sim phone, that has the first sim with LTE/4G and second sim as 3G.   1st sim for work, and 2nd for private use.  1st sim will be for data, so a dual standby is fine.   Decent camera, and a lot of email use, otherwise ''normal'' use.
> ...

Click to collapse




Sent from my MIX using Tapatalk


----------



## ben12a (Apr 9, 2017)

Hello,

I've had the oneplus one for about 3 years now, looking to upgrade as its starting to gonky with my network connection.

I'm looking for:
* $200-300 range
* fairly modding-oriented if possible, or at least a decent modding community. I wouldn't mind something like the oneplus one where roms/mods are very easy to do.
* at least 32 gb of storage (or sd card slot)
* works with t-mobile
* working gps

the higher its performance the better as well I suppose.

So far I've been looking at the redmi note 4/5, the xiaomi mi5,  (the mi5 seems to be my favorite right now).
However, I'm still on the fence, as I don't know much about these brands, and how well development is for any of these phones.


----------



## aviralrstg (Apr 10, 2017)

ben12a said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've had the oneplus one for about 3 years now, looking to upgrade as its starting to gonky with my network connection.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for Mi 5 if you want performance or Redmi Note 4 if your want more battery. Mi5 has great support but you will need to unlock the bootloader by requesting MI first. Or you could go for Moto G5, it comes with almost stock Android out of the box and receives fast Android updates.
Xiaomi doesn't care about the Android version when updating phones. So all you get is just one Android version update and then just MIUI updates.

Hit thanks if this helped you!


----------



## Trunksleo (Apr 10, 2017)

Which is the best phone under 4.9"??? (android)


----------



## Fobos531 (Apr 10, 2017)

Trunksleo said:


> Which is the best phone under 4.9"??? (android)

Click to collapse



provide more details about the needs for your phone


----------



## Trunksleo (Apr 10, 2017)

Fobos531 said:


> provide more details about the needs for your phone

Click to collapse



Nothing special. At least 2gb ram, best camera possible, good battery.


----------



## Lensters (Apr 11, 2017)

*I need cheap*

I'm looking for a cheap phone to use as a remote control running Broadlink's e-Control.  On play it says the requirements are wifi and 2.2 or later.  I bought a HTC Desire HD but play said it was incompatible.  I figured it was software related so I unlocked it with HTCdev and bricked it (don't use HTCdev and S-off HTC devices with recent OS updates as unlocking doesn't unlock the important partitions).  So I'm looking again.  Anyone have any suggestions?  Anyone bought one of the $30 "unbranded M5" phones off eBay?


----------



## Fobos531 (Apr 11, 2017)

Trunksleo said:


> Nothing special. At least 2gb ram, best camera possible, good battery.

Click to collapse



You could go with Xperia X Compact or Xperia Z5 Compact


----------



## Farhan308 (Apr 11, 2017)

*Xiaomi Mi5 or Huawei Honor 6X*

Guys I'm buying a new phone soon. I've cut down my option to these two phones. Please help me choose the one which is the best  as i'm a bit bad in choosing. If u have any other phone that might be a better option than these but in similar price range please do suggest me. Thanks for your time


----------



## Trunksleo (Apr 12, 2017)

I dont like sony, there is another alternative? 

Enviado desde mi E5803 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Slic0607 (Apr 12, 2017)

LgV30 going to be a game changer! I've decided to not get the S8!


----------



## Fobos531 (Apr 12, 2017)

Farhan308 said:


> Guys I'm buying a new phone soon. I've cut down my option to these two phones. Please help me choose the one which is the best  as i'm a bit bad in choosing. If u have any other phone that might be a better option than these but in similar price range please do suggest me. Thanks for your time

Click to collapse



Both are pretty good, but I'd go with Mi 5, because it has excellent community/ROM support.

---------- Post added at 10:35 ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 ----------




Trunksleo said:


> I dont like sony, there is another alternative?
> 
> Enviado desde mi E5803 mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Not really, you can use GSMArena's phone finder to find a phone that you may like.


----------



## Isley_ (Apr 12, 2017)

Guys what would you recommend, LG G4 (32gb) for 147€ or Xiaomi Note 4x (32Gb) for 170 USD?


----------



## syco123 (Apr 13, 2017)

Leaving Sprint and moving to Verizon and need a phone recommendation. The budget is $200, what phone would you recommend?

The ideal phone would be straight forward to root, and have a very stable custom ROM available (6 or 7). I'd like to pick it up from Amazon to try it out for the 30 day return window. So the ability to fully return to stock would be good. Nice, but not necessary, would be Android Pay too.

What are my options?


----------



## Farhan308 (Apr 13, 2017)

Fobos531 said:


> Both are pretty good, but I'd go with Mi 5, because it has excellent community/ROM support.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:35 ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the suggestion, any suggestion for which earphone to go with to pair it along with the Mi5(wired)


----------



## Fobos531 (Apr 14, 2017)

Farhan308 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, any suggestion for which earphone to go with to pair it along with the Mi5(wired)

Click to collapse



I heard Sennheiser are very good.


----------



## 350Rocket (Apr 15, 2017)

Go to head-fi.org for tons of earphone comparisons. They have a lot of experience audiophiles on there.


----------



## naren12 (Apr 16, 2017)

Can anyone suggest me a smartphone under rs.7000 in India which is easy to root and install xposed and have custom ROMs and kernels.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Vyacheslav V. (Apr 16, 2017)

naren12 said:


> Can anyone suggest me a smartphone under rs.7000 in India which is easy to root and install xposed and have custom ROMs and kernels.

Click to collapse



Please, write us price in dollars (USD) so we can better help you.


----------



## naren12 (Apr 16, 2017)

Vyacheslav V. said:


> Please, write us price in dollars (USD) so we can better help you.

Click to collapse



It is about 108 dollars
But i am in India so suggest me something available in India.


----------



## Vyacheslav V. (Apr 16, 2017)

naren12 said:


> It is about 108 dollars
> But i am in India so suggest me something available in India.

Click to collapse



Well, I suggest my phone then. LG L90 - it's pretty fast (quad core CPU, 1 GB of RAM, Adreno 305 GPU)  very cheap (it costed me around 70 USD when I bought it new/unused right after release), has custom ROMs (CMs up from CM11 to CM13 - all OFFICIAL builds), many unofficial custom ROMs (including Lineage OS) compiled from official sources by enthusiasts, few custom kernels for official CM13 and official LG firmware (which can be updated up to Android 5.1 Lollipop) but must of which aren't supported anymore and nice community. There are also a 2SIM and NFC variants​ of LG L90 available if you need it. But I'm not sure if it's 100% available in India. You can check for yourself if you interested.


----------



## naren12 (Apr 16, 2017)

Vyacheslav V. said:


> Well, I suggest my phone then. LG L90 - it's pretty fast (quad core CPU, 1 GB of RAM, Adreno 305 GPU)  very cheap (it costed me around 70 USD when I bought it new/unused right after release), has custom ROMs (CMs up from CM11 to CM13 - all OFFICIAL builds), many unofficial custom ROMs (including Lineage OS) compiled from official sources by enthusiasts, few custom kernels for official CM13 and official LG firmware (which can be updated up to Android 5.1 Lollipop) but must of which aren't supported anymore and nice community. There are also a 2SIM and NFC variants​ of LG L90 available if you need it. But I'm not sure if it's 100% available in India. You can check for yourself if you interested.

Click to collapse



Thanks. But your phone is about 190 dollars in india
I think Someone from india could help me


----------



## sumeshmeena (Apr 16, 2017)

*Device having gyroscope.*

I need a device having gyroscope. Which is the most affordable smartphone having it?


----------



## Vyacheslav V. (Apr 17, 2017)

naren12 said:


> Thanks. But your phone is about 190 dollars in india
> I think Someone from india could help me

Click to collapse



You can grab one in a good condition from eBay for 60$.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/LG-L90-D405-u...%3A7b2e685c15b0a9947385f2cffff6591f%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## jbeezley (Apr 17, 2017)

syco123 said:


> Leaving Sprint and moving to Verizon and need a phone recommendation. The budget is $200, what phone would you recommend?
> 
> The ideal phone would be straight forward to root, and have a very stable custom ROM available (6 or 7). I'd like to pick it up from Amazon to try it out for the 30 day return window. So the ability to fully return to stock would be good. Nice, but not necessary, would be Android Pay too.
> 
> What are my options?

Click to collapse



Motorola nexus 6 sounds like what you're describing to me. Idk about the availability on amazon, but they can be had for only $100 now. Really nice phone for media consumption. I had one for almost 2 years and everything related to making it xda-style custom is super easy. Like even for a beginner it would be easy. Google that one and see if you'd be interested. It works with any carrier out the box, even cdma.


----------



## syco123 (Apr 17, 2017)

jbeezley said:


> Motorola nexus 6 sounds like what you're describing to me. Idk about the availability on amazon, but they can be had for only $100 now. Really nice phone for media consumption. I had one for almost 2 years and everything related to making it xda-style custom is super easy. Like even for a beginner it would be easy. Google that one and see if you'd be interested. It works with any carrier out the box, even cdma.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply.
I looked into the Motorola nexus 6, but I'm not seeing anywhere close to $100, most are a little over $300. For the perfect phone I could push my budget, but the Motorola Nexus 6 is a 32Gb phone without an SD card. A 64gb would probable be fine, but again, way out of budget. There are also many complaints of Nougat effectively bricking it with endless bootloops and battery shutdown issues. Talk of a class action law suit too, so thanks but I don't think a Nexus 6 is my answer.


----------



## jbeezley (Apr 17, 2017)

syco123 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> I looked into the Motorola nexus 6, but I'm not seeing anywhere close to $100, most are a little over $300. For the perfect phone I could push my budget, but the Motorola Nexus 6 is a 32Gb phone without an SD card. A 64gb would probable be fine, but again, way out of budget. There are also many complaints of Nougat effectively bricking it with endless bootloops and battery shutdown issues. Talk of a class action law suit too, so thanks but I don't think a Nexus 6 is my answer.

Click to collapse



True it doesn't have an external SD, but it does come in both 32gb and 64gb variants. I don't know where you got that information about class action lawsuits, but if you'll just look through the forums on Xda, you'll see that it's a great device. You should buy this phone on ebay or swappa. I got mine on ebay nearly 2 years ago for $251 and it had only been manufactured 3 months prior and included a case in the sale. I've seen local Craigslist ads for the  64gb as low as  $145 and the  32gb on  eBay as low as $88. Of course those aren't mint phones, but you can't beat that price when all the defects can be hidden in a case. 

If you're against it just because, well that's fine. We all have our opinions. Although it does seem you're more uninformed than biased. It also seems you have no interest in researching flashing roms and are looking for a vanilla, ota updating, so easy I only have to charge it type device. In that case I'd suggest an iPhone 5s. They are running $150 for the 16gb new.  If you'd like more storage it'll be a bit more though, maybe about $200-225.


----------



## zelendel (Apr 17, 2017)

jbeezley said:


> True it doesn't have an external SD, but it does come in both 32gb and 64gb variants. I don't know where you got that information about class action lawsuits, but if you'll just look through the forums on Xda, you'll see that it's a great device. You should buy this phone on ebay or swappa. I got mine on ebay nearly 2 years ago for $251 and it had only been manufactured 3 months prior and included a case in the sale. I've seen local Craigslist ads for the  64gb as low as  $145 and the  32gb on  eBay as low as $88. Of course those aren't mint phones, but you can't beat that price when all the defects can be hidden in a case.
> 
> If you're against it just because, well that's fine. We all have our opinions. Although it does seem you're more uninformed than biased. It also seems you have no interest in researching flashing roms and are looking for a vanilla, ota updating, so easy I only have to charge it type device. In that case I'd suggest an iPhone 5s. They are running $150 for the 16gb new.  If you'd like more storage it'll be a bit more though, maybe about $200-225.

Click to collapse



There is a class action lawsuit getting ready to hit Google due to the random shutdowns and bootloops that have plugged the 6p and 5x and some are looking to add the n6 to the list as well as it is due to 7.x that is causing the issues.


----------



## jbeezley (Apr 18, 2017)

zelendel said:


> There is a class action lawsuit getting ready to hit Google due to the random shutdowns and bootloops that have plugged the 6p and 5x and some are looking to add the n6 to the list as well as it is due to 7.x that is causing the issues.

Click to collapse



I've known about the 5x for some time and the 6p more as chatter,  but  I stand corrected about the N6. This is the first I've heard of it. Mine had a single random reboot in the 2 years I'd had it. I've had at least 3 on this note and I've only had it about 4 days (but I'm a bit rusty with Samsung flashing).  My nexus was solid, but that's not to say they all are. My apologies to syco123. I am the uninformed one.


----------



## Truth_Seeker1 (Apr 18, 2017)

*Android device manufacturers and software updates*

What Android device manufacturers provide their devices with long software update lifecycles and also rapidly push Google's monthly security updates?
I'm considering buying an Android device, and it would be my first Android device. On the Google Store, late at night a few days ago, I configured a Pixel XL and added it to my Google Store cart, but did not finalize the purchase. The next morning I read that Google's policy is to provide software feature updates for only two years, and security updates for three years or eighteen months after the device stopped being sold on the Google Store, whichever comes last. Considering that I was about to pay almost $1,000 for this phone, two years for software feature updates isn't long enough (not to mention that we're already six months into it). For comparison, I'm using a laptop that is almost eight years old and yet is running Windows 10 (specifically, the Creators' Update).
Further, I had chosen the Pixel XL because the Pixel series is first to receive updates, and when it comes to Google's monthly security updates, prompt delivery of those updates is important for everyone, not just Nexus and Pixel owners. From what I've read, lots of OEMs are slow to deliver monthly security updates.
Therefore, I ask the question that I started this post with.


----------



## strongst (Apr 18, 2017)

Truth_Seeker1 said:


> What Android device manufacturers provide their devices with long software update lifecycles and also rapidly push Google's monthly security updates?
> I'm considering buying an Android device, and it would be my first Android device. On the Google Store, late at night a few days ago, I configured a Pixel XL and added it to my Google Store cart, but did not finalize the purchase. The next morning I read that Google's policy is to provide software feature updates for only two years, and security updates for three years or eighteen months after the device stopped being sold on the Google Store, whichever comes last. Considering that I was about to pay almost $1,000 for this phone, two years for software feature updates isn't long enough (not to mention that we're already six months into it). For comparison, I'm using a laptop that is almost eight years old and yet is running Windows 10 (specifically, the Creators' Update).
> Further, I had chosen the Pixel XL because the Pixel series is first to receive updates, and when it comes to Google's monthly security updates, prompt delivery of those updates is important for everyone, not just Nexus and Pixel owners. From what I've read, lots of OEMs are slow to deliver monthly security updates.
> Therefore, I ask the question that I started this post with.

Click to collapse



You can't compare a android smartphone with a laptop and its operating system. Computers or PCs have drivers that are available everywhere and most of them are native. Android smartphones have drivers for only that special device build into a rom. You can't install another rom not suited for that device what is possible with nearly any operating system for nearly any pc(for comparison reasons. 

In short: Google has long support. The longest support you will receive for your device from XDA developers and its talented members aka devs.

 Please have a look at HTC HD2 and see how old it is and what roms are available and what's the latest ones! 

You can't rely on the industry of smartphones. You can only rely on yourself or other xda members making a device great(support it for a long time).


----------



## Truth_Seeker1 (Apr 18, 2017)

strongst said:


> You can't compare a android smartphone with a laptop and its operating system. Computers or PCs have drivers that are available everywhere and most of them are native. Android smartphones have drivers for only that special device build into a rom.

Click to collapse



"Computers or PCs have drivers that are available everywhere" <-- what do you mean?
"most of them are native" <-- what do you mean?



strongst said:


> You can't install another rom not suited for that device what is possible with nearly any operating system for nearly any pc(for comparison reasons.

Click to collapse



 Can you clarify this statement? It's a bit difficult to read and understand.



strongst said:


> In short: Google has long support. The longest support you will receive for your device from XDA developers and its talented members aka devs.
> 
> Please have a look at HTC HD2 and see how old it is and what roms are available and what's the latest ones!

Click to collapse



Please correct me if I am wrong, but what I think you're saying in this segment is that Nexus and Pixel phones will have the longest support from third-party ROM developers on XDA-developers.com, and you use the HTC HD2 (a device that I presume was like a Nexus device) as an example.



strongst said:


> You can't rely on the industry of smartphones. You can only rely on yourself or other xda members making a device great(support it for a long time).

Click to collapse



So two years for feature updates and three years for security patches is industry-standard practice?


----------



## syco123 (Apr 19, 2017)

jbeezley said:


> I've known about the 5x for some time and the 6p more as chatter,  but  I stand corrected about the N6. This is the first I've heard of it. Mine had a single random reboot in the 2 years I'd had it. I've had at least 3 on this note and I've only had it about 4 days (but I'm a bit rusty with Samsung flashing).  My nexus was solid, but that's not to say they all are. My apologies to syco123. I am the uninformed one.

Click to collapse



No worries mate, I appreciate you taking the time to reply. 

I have a Nexus and have been rooting and flashing since my HTC Hero, (my name is SyCo123 and I'm a flashaholic). I think for now my budget and wants/needs has me stuck with my S5 stock unrooted. The return window for the S5 is rapidly closing too, so, while there's a few niggles, the only big issue is the battery life. Late last night I decided to get a massive zerolemon battery and case and call it good. I'm going to be stock for a while. See, I can quit flashing anytime, *twitch.



I'm going to unsub for now, so please PM me if needed.


----------



## khandu (Apr 19, 2017)

Hey guys.. 

Hello from Australia.. Looking for a device to mainly be used in car for android auto, few bluetooth related apps which are android only, and decent hardware for long term XDA support (firmwares / OS etc to get latest builds) so i can keep it updated for the above and for tinkering.. Qi charging will be a bonus but not necessary (as my car supports wireless charging)

Not going to be my main phone.. so looking for low - mid end pricing.. 

Any suggestions?? Have been thinking on the OnePlus Range - One / Two / 3 / 3T .. But not sure which one of these or any other..


----------



## strongst (Apr 19, 2017)

Truth_Seeker1 said:


> "Computers or PCs have drivers that are available everywhere" <-- what do you mean? Drivers for Smartphones are closed source in most cases and not available like a driver for a printer for example or a sound card.
> "most of them are native" <-- what do you mean? That means, drivers are universal like keyboard, display etc. And built into the operating system. Example: you can install Windows XP on a 8 year old pc and a 1 year old pc. And it works.
> 
> Can you clarify this statement? It's a bit difficult to read and understand.
> ...

Click to collapse



 standard not, practice yes. I can't look into future or read mind of the industry. Maybe it will change. 


You see. PCs and Smartphones can do likely the same, but it's software handling is completely different. And it's little bit difficult to understand 

Edit: quoting from XDA app is a dream, hope you'll find your answers.


----------



## hyperterminal (Apr 19, 2017)

A cheap device with a *lot* of develop[er support. Like with a lot of custom roms available which is easy-to-root.


----------



## MigoMujahid (Apr 19, 2017)

khandu said:


> Hey guys..
> 
> Hello from Australia.. Looking for a device to mainly be used in car for android auto, few bluetooth related apps which are android only, and decent hardware for long term XDA support (firmwares / OS etc to get latest builds) so i can keep it updated for the above and for tinkering.. Qi charging will be a bonus but not necessary (as my car supports wireless charging)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



the OnePlus 3 is pretty much supported here.. probably more supported than any other device, and although the OnePlus 3T is new phone, but if you take a look at the Development thread of the phone, there is a great unexpected progress, plenty of ROMs out there.


----------



## simpletim (Apr 21, 2017)

*Looking for rooted phone for linux*

I am looking to buy an android smartphone for the first time and am looking for two requirements.

1) I want root on the device so i can install linux (can be in chroot)

2) I want to be able to hook up a usb keyboard and mouse as well as connect a monitor/tv through a wire (no bluetooth or chromecast type stuff)

I want to use the phone with usb hub or dock (like dex dock for samsung s8) when at home and be able to just use touchscreen when on break at work and out and about. I mainly would like to do software development stuff.

Can someone recommend a phone that would be able to do these two things?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## strongst (Apr 21, 2017)

simpletim said:


> I am looking to buy an android smartphone for the first time and am looking for two requirements.
> 
> 1) I want root on the device so i can install linux (can be in chroot)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Since Linux has no touch friendly desktop environment, it's better to use a bigger screen, hence a tablet would be your possible choice. Otherwise it will hurt your eyes and fingers to navigate Linux on that small touchscreen. 

On xda portal there was a tutorial to install Linux some weeks ago, it's nearly possible to install Linux on all Android phones.


----------



## majikmer (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm in need of a new phone. I'm on us cellular, I don't want to pay over $400 and I want to easily acquire root. What would you suggest?


----------



## MigoMujahid (Apr 22, 2017)

Merlin Phelps said:


> I'm in need of a new phone. I'm on us cellular, I don't want to pay over $400 and I want to easily acquire root. What would you suggest?

Click to collapse



There is the OnePlus 3 32gb, it worths a little more than $400 but worth the prize, and also there is the Honor 8, it's a great phone, the 32gb variant worths less than $400.


----------



## majikmer (Apr 22, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> There is the OnePlus 3 32gb, it worths a little more than $400 but worth the prize, and also there is the Honor 8, it's a great phone, the 32gb variant worths less than $400.

Click to collapse



Will either of those work on the US cellular network?


----------



## MigoMujahid (Apr 22, 2017)

Merlin Phelps said:


> Will either of those work on the US cellular network?

Click to collapse



Oops!!, The OnePlus 3 and the Honor 8 international variants only works with the GSM carriers such as T-Mobile and AT&T, but not CDMA ones, probably because of the old technology.


----------



## GuestK00235 (Apr 22, 2017)

Is the Samsung A5 2016 good? I read about it in the reviews. And it has enough support from the Devs, atleast according to me. 

I'm not sure. It seems very reasonable for my budget too... 

Help is greatly appreciated


----------



## magus7091 (Apr 22, 2017)

Okay, hopefully someone here can offer some good ideas. I'm looking for a new phone to use with my service provider (cricket) so I know my options are essentially wide open, but, in this case, that's exactly the problem. So what I'm looking for is a decent mid-range phone that won't break the bank, and that has an active dev community. I really have grown to love having the customizations that come with a device that has active ROMs. So my basic requiremnts are:
1) Expandable memory
2) Minimum 2 GB RAM
3) Active comunity with at least 1-2 solid ROM choices 
     (a) MM minimum, N+ preferred
4) Decent batery life, like 1 day moderate usage.
5) Solid radio for lower signal areas.


----------



## jr866gooner (Apr 22, 2017)

SnapDrag910 said:


> Is the Samsung A5 2016 good? I read about it in the reviews. And it has enough support from the Devs, atleast according to me.
> 
> I'm not sure. It seems very reasonable for my budget too...
> 
> Help is greatly appreciated

Click to collapse



Given there is a 2017 varient i don't think the 2016 one would fair better.

This year's one is seemingly not too bad when not holding it up against its flagship sisters. One complaint i heard in reviews is that whilst it has few Android N features but  stuck on MM. Not an issue if planning to root of course!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## khandu (Apr 23, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> the OnePlus 3 is pretty much supported here.. probably more supported than any other device, and although the OnePlus 3T is new phone, but if you take a look at the Development thread of the phone, there is a great unexpected progress, plenty of ROMs out there.

Click to collapse



Thanks.. had nearly made up my mind but now also thinking of G930F / G930FD (Samsung Galaxy S7) cause it has Band 28 (700 Mhz) for Australian major telcos.. worth going for that / good support still on XDA as i can see I believe.. ??


----------



## MigoMujahid (Apr 23, 2017)

khandu said:


> Thanks.. had nearly made up my mind but now also thinking of G930F / G930FD (Samsung Galaxy S7) cause it has Band 28 (700 Mhz) for Australian major telcos.. worth going for that / good support still on XDA as i can see I believe.. ??

Click to collapse



Yes the exynos variants like the F/FD are very supported here, also there is a good talk about the phone in the real life review thread.


----------



## khandu (Apr 23, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> Yes the exynos variants like the F/FD are very supported here, also there is a good talk about the phone in the real life review thread.

Click to collapse



Yeah saw that.. any final recommendation between OnePlus 3T or S7 (or any other in the same league)


----------



## MigoMujahid (Apr 23, 2017)

khandu said:


> Yeah saw that.. any final recommendation between OnePlus 3T or S7 (or any other in the same league)

Click to collapse



Both phones are great, the OP 3T only disadvantage is that it doesn't support expandable storage, but buying a 64GB or 128GB variant can be more than enough, maybe this comparison  can make you make your mind.


----------



## khandu (Apr 23, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> Both phones are great, the OP 3T only disadvantage is that it doesn't support expandable storage, but buying a 64GB or 128GB variant can be more than enough, maybe this comparison  can make you make your mind.

Click to collapse



Thanks... is the S7 difficult to root and less rom? been reading somewhere along the lines of knox or something for G930F


----------



## MigoMujahid (Apr 23, 2017)

khandu said:


> Thanks... is the S7 difficult to root and less rom? been reading somewhere along the lines of knox or something for G930F

Click to collapse



No, it's not difficult to root, but rooting the stock rom will void the warranty and trigger knox and you may get some warnings about that in the stock rom but not in a custom rom of course


----------



## khandu (Apr 24, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> No, it's not difficult to root, but rooting the stock rom will void the warranty and trigger knox and you may get some warnings about that in the stock rom but not in a custom rom of course

Click to collapse



Thanks.. the question is if its worth doing it on S7 and no issues like lag or other knox related issues if any (i dont think i care about warranty as i won't have local warranty anyways) or doing the 3T


----------



## MigoMujahid (Apr 24, 2017)

khandu said:


> Thanks.. the question is if its worth doing it on S7 and no issues like lag or other knox related issues if any (i dont think i care about warranty as i won't have local warranty anyways) or doing the 3T

Click to collapse



It depends more on your taste, assuming that both phones are running the same custom rom, then look at the rest of the stuff, the phone look, the camera, other stuff, for me if i couldn't find 3T 64GB variant or higher, i wouldn't buy it, because 32GB wouldn't be enough, and for the S7, as it doesn't have a 64GB variant i can simply buy a 64GB external sdcard and live with that.
So, for me, my priorities are:
1-a OnePlus 3T with 64GB or higher
2-a galaxy S7 with 64Gb external sdcard.


----------



## naren12 (Apr 26, 2017)

Can i buy a samsung s5 now in second hand because my budget is too low.is it worth.is s5 still a good phone?


----------



## Fobos531 (Apr 26, 2017)

naren12 said:


> Can i buy a samsung s5 now in second hand because my budget is too low.is it worth.is s5 still a good phone?

Click to collapse



Depends on your needs and budget. Can you elaborate those?


----------



## expiredd (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm looking for a 10 inch tablet to read digital comics on it so I need a decent display. If it has good community support It would be great too. What do you guys recommend? I was waiting for MiPad3 but it's only 8 inch..


----------



## naren12 (Apr 26, 2017)

Fobos531 said:


> Depends on your needs and budget. Can you elaborate those?

Click to collapse



My budget is under 8000 rs. (inr)
My needs are over the budget 
I like the features of s5 
The only thing I'm afraid of s5 is the battery. i prefer lineage os and a custom kernel.will they give me better battery life in s5


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## sick707 (Apr 26, 2017)

Hello guys!!.
Actually im using a Galaxy note 3 and i want to change this cellphone.
I dont know if buy a galaxy note 4 or leeco le max 2. 
Both are 5.7 but im scared with leeco's battery.
Another option is the redmi note 4x or the redmi pro but their cameras aren't good enough. Im really confused
Mi budget 250$


----------



## aviralrstg (Apr 26, 2017)

naren12 said:


> My budget is under 8000 rs. (inr)
> My needs are over the budget
> I like the features of s5
> The only thing I'm afraid of s5 is the battery. i prefer lineage os and a custom kernel.will they give me better battery life in s5

Click to collapse



Galaxy s5 might seem like a good choice for the price but if you are buying a phone right now, consider at least buying a 4g phone. In my opinion, Xiaomi phones offer great value for money in phones like redmi note 3/4 or go for Moto.


----------



## naren12 (Apr 27, 2017)

aviralrstg said:


> Galaxy s5 might seem like a good choice for the price but if you are buying a phone right now, consider at least buying a 4g phone. In my opinion, Xiaomi phones offer great value for money in phones like redmi note 3/4 or go for Moto.

Click to collapse



S5 g900i is a 4g phone buddy


----------



## Aki664 (Apr 27, 2017)

*Need a new phone: Moto Z Play / Honor 8 = 400 euros max*

Hello,

I am currently using an iPhone 5c but I would like to get a new phone since Apple is going to ditch 32-bit devices and also the battery on this device has become atrocious (I have to charge it 2-3 times a day... and I am not a heavy user at all). 
Since iPhones are way too expensive for me (I live in Europe and they are much more expensive here), I am thinking of switching to android. I am getting bored of iOS and android seems quite a fun OS. My main requirements for a phone are:
- Security updates (at least within 3 months of official release, that's why I like iOS because they update even old devices quickly)
- Good camera 
- Good battery life (at least a full day of use and a little bit more)
- Ability to install custom roms to increase device lifespan
- 400 euros or less

After searching around, I have found two devices that fit my needs: the Honor 8 and Moto Z Play. However I cannot decide which one to buy.
On amazon Europe, the Honor 8 is at 344 euros while the Moto z play is at 355 euros. 

I have also looked at Oneplus but they stop selling the 3 and only the 3T which is over budget for me. 

Which one would you recommend? Do you have other suggestions than these phones?

Thanks!!


----------



## aviralrstg (Apr 27, 2017)

naren12 said:


> S5 g900i is a 4g phone buddy

Click to collapse



You are right but apparently there are two different variants (I just found out http://m.gadgetsnow.com/mobiles/How...erent-from-Galaxy-S5/articleshow/38680927.cms )
The 4g variant is powered by Snapdragon while the non 4g with Exynos).
Now that it IS 4g, I've no particular complains about it(except battery maybe) but be careful to check the variant.

Hit thanks if this helped!


----------



## Trace6x (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm thinking about upgrading my Galaxy Alpha. My main concern is future proofing, IE buying a phone which has good custom rom support. As it stands my Galaxy Alpha only supports buggy unofficial rom ports which isn't something I'm interested in.

Any ideas for something inexpensive that'll hopefully last a while? I'm thinking about the Nexus 5x, it's pretty cheap second hand and supports lineage OS but I'm not sure.


----------



## Lycidias (Apr 27, 2017)

Hello! Right now I'm using a LG G5 but I want to sell it because of GPS and screen issues. 
Now I need a New phone! 

Important things for me:
-unlockable Bootloader 
-good dev community
-External sd slot
-good battery life
-Current/good Hardware (CPU. ..) 
-3,5 audio jack
-good audio quality 
-stable GPS

Good to have but not a must:
-nice haptics
-good camera
-Stereo speakers

I'm from Germany and want to spend about 300-500€.
Any Ideas? Thank you Very much


----------



## grendelkid (Apr 28, 2017)

*Torn between 4 phones*

Thanks for looking and I appreciate any advice. My budget is $250-ish USD. Here are the details:

Torn between:
1. LeEco Le Pro 3 x720
2. LeEco Le Max 2
3. Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 Pro
4. Xiaomi Redmi Note 4

My wants:
1. Support for US 4G LTE (East Coast)
2. Battery life
3. SoC
4. MicroSD support
5. Camera
6. NFC (meh)

Any thoughts? Thanks again!


----------



## TheComposer (Apr 28, 2017)

*MHL + Best camera in 60 fps?*

I wonder what's the best phone to support MHL/slimport/wired HDMI + 60fps?, I'd like to plug a phone to my PC. Currently using a LG g5.


----------



## inSecured (Apr 28, 2017)

*Which is better?  Brand new Sony Xperia Z3 or second-hand LG G5?*

Now, in approx. 1 month i will have the amount to buy a phone , and currently I'm seeing these 2 phones suit my budget , but it's kinda hard to decide and anything that's snapdragon 808 or newer are kinda expensive . Sony's offer looks really nice , it got water-resistance but it's a 3 years old phone and The LG G5 is much more recent but everyone keeps complaining about the boot-looping issue which got me worried. I don't know my budget is around 200$. So I'd like to hear some suggestions.


----------



## naren12 (Apr 28, 2017)

aviralrstg said:


> You are right but apparently there are two different variants (I just found out http://m.gadgetsnow.com/mobiles/How...erent-from-Galaxy-S5/articleshow/38680927.cms )
> The 4g variant is powered by Snapdragon while the non 4g with Exynos).
> Now that it IS 4g, I've no particular complains about it(except battery maybe) but be careful to check the variant.
> 
> Hit thanks if this helped!

Click to collapse



 Is that the battery dies quick

---------- Post added at 08:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:35 AM ----------




aviralrstg said:


> You are right but apparently there are two different variants (I just found out http://m.gadgetsnow.com/mobiles/How...erent-from-Galaxy-S5/articleshow/38680927.cms )
> The 4g variant is powered by Snapdragon while the non 4g with Exynos).
> Now that it IS 4g, I've no particular complains about it(except battery maybe) but be careful to check the variant.
> 
> Hit thanks if this helped!

Click to collapse



Is that the battery dies quick

---------- Post added at 08:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 AM ----------




aviralrstg said:


> You are right but apparently there are two different variants (I just found out http://m.gadgetsnow.com/mobiles/How...erent-from-Galaxy-S5/articleshow/38680927.cms )
> The 4g variant is powered by Snapdragon while the non 4g with Exynos).
> Now that it IS 4g, I've no particular complains about it(except battery maybe) but be careful to check the variant.
> 
> Hit thanks if this helped!

Click to collapse



Is that the battery dies quick


----------



## aviralrstg (Apr 28, 2017)

naren12 said:


> Is that the battery dies quick

Click to collapse



No the battery is not a problem, but nowadays we have upto 4000mah batteries that buying a phone with just 2800mah, seems a disadvantage. But it shouldn't be a problem. My complaint was that the battery is RELATIVELY small, it should hold up just fine on its own. Also, at what price are you getting it and where?


----------



## naren12 (Apr 28, 2017)

aviralrstg said:


> No the battery is not a problem, but nowadays we have upto 4000mah batteries that buying a phone with just 2800mah, seems a disadvantage. But it shouldn't be a problem. My complaint was that the battery is RELATIVELY small, it should hold up just fine on its own. Also, at what price are you getting it and where?

Click to collapse



I was really inspired by the features of s5. Can i go for it now in 2017


----------



## aviralrstg (Apr 28, 2017)

naren12 said:


> I was really inspired by the features of s5. Can i go for it now in 2017

Click to collapse



It only really depends on your needs. If you can find the Snapdragon variant(I'm not sure about the exynos one), you should be fine. I myself, am using a phone with SnapDragon 801(the same as in s5) and it is more than enough for casual use(with a good ROM, it is very fast). So the phone is great and if it's within your budget, then just buy it.


----------



## silverkin (Apr 28, 2017)

Hello community! I am getting tired of 4-5hours of SOT and 2% per hour on 4G on my OnePlus One. It's really good device if you don't care about battery. 

Is there a smartphone (or it's upcoming) with really good battery life that won't be a step back from my device? 

From what I know nothing beats Lenovo P2, but unfortunately IMO it's a little step back from my side (screen, camera, ROM support is worse). 


Can someone help me?  

Wysłane z mojego A0001 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## deathgaze2497 (Apr 28, 2017)

*try this one*

ide say in my personal opinion so far go with Samsung Galaxy Express 3 j120a ud by AT&T its a cheap phone around 50 dollers at any dollerstore or atleast for me and i pay 30 a mounth for unlimited talk and text wich is cheap the service is fine its got 1 gig ram and 8 gig internal and the sd card is up to 128 gig its a quad core armv7 cortex 1.3 Ghz cpu and a mali 400 graphics card can pretty much play any game no problem and it has root i have super su on mine although ull need some files and some reasearch i cant post links yet noob status but yea its a great phone any more questions contact me. oh viper4android im not sure how well it works cause i cant seem to get it to work on 6.0 so yea still amazing deal for device.

---------- Post added at 02:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:54 PM ----------

try hello i have a samsung galaxy express 3 j120a ud i have one its 50 dollers and cheap service at and t 1.3 quad core 1 gig ram 8 gig internal 128 gig expandable gpu=mali400 plays almost any game great phone and super su and root in android 6.0 i has it amazing device for price.


----------



## aviralrstg (Apr 28, 2017)

silverkin said:


> Hello community! I am getting tired of 4-5hours of SOT and 2% per hour on 4G on my OnePlus One. It's really good device if you don't care about battery.
> 
> Is there a smartphone (or it's upcoming) with really good battery life that won't be a step back from my device?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can either get Xiaomi Redmi Note 4(very long battery, slow charging time), OnePlus 3/3T(great battery, fastest charging) or Moto G5(very long battery, faster charging).
Compare the pros and cons.

Hit thanks if this helped!


----------



## zelendel (Apr 28, 2017)

silverkin said:


> Hello community! I am getting tired of 4-5hours of SOT and 2% per hour on 4G on my OnePlus One. It's really good device if you don't care about battery.
> 
> Is there a smartphone (or it's upcoming) with really good battery life that won't be a step back from my device?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That really is not that bad. To be honest in this day and age who can really spend 4 or 5 hours looking at their phone. Too much live to live and too many things to see that you can't see in the Internet.


----------



## silverkin (Apr 28, 2017)

zelendel said:


> That really is not that bad. To be honest in this day and age who can really spend 4 or 5 hours looking at their phone. Too much live to live and too many things to see that you can't see in the Internet.

Click to collapse



I have to do that in my work so it's not depending on me


----------



## MigoMujahid (Apr 29, 2017)

silverkin said:


> I have to do that in my work so it's not depending on me

Click to collapse



Hhh, i actually agree with @zelendel, 4 to 5 hours isn't bad at all, I'm actually begging my phone for 3 hours SOT..lol
However, if you like the OnePlus family, you can try the OnePlus 3/3T, it supports bullet charging (from 0 to 100% in 30 minutes...that's what they say...)


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Lycidias (Apr 29, 2017)

Lycidias said:


> Hello! Right now I'm using a LG G5 but I want to sell it because of GPS and screen issues.
> Now I need a New phone!
> 
> Important things for me:
> ...

Click to collapse



I found the ZTE Axon 7,it's nearly perfect for me. Are there any alternatives? 
Thank you


----------



## naren12 (Apr 30, 2017)

aviralrstg said:


> It only really depends on your needs. If you can find the Snapdragon variant(I'm not sure about the exynos one), you should be fine. I myself, am using a phone with SnapDragon 801(the same as in s5) and it is more than enough for casual use(with a good ROM, it is very fast). So the phone is great and if it's within your budget, then just buy it.

Click to collapse



Can i have s5.will it last for next 2 years


----------



## daddu97 (Apr 30, 2017)

Lycidias said:


> I found the ZTE Axon 7,it's nearly perfect for me. Are there any alternatives?
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Try having a look at xiaomi redmi 4 pro with Snapdragon 625


----------



## pm2lp (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi! I'm looking for a new phone, an upgrade to the HTC M8 I'm currently using.
I only have 4 requirements:
-Under 300€ (could be refurbished, chinese, anything above grade A)
-LTE Band 20
-Dev Comunity (if possible Lineage 14.1 Official with no bugs) or a clean stable stock 7.1 rom
-Needs to be better than the M8 (camera, battery, better SOC)

Is the Nexus 6P still a good buy? Any other options?


----------



## aviralrstg (Apr 30, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> Hhh, i actually agree with @zelendel, 4 to 5 hours isn't bad at all, I'm actually begging my phone for 3 hours SOT..lol
> However, if you like the OnePlus family, you can try the OnePlus 3/3T, it supports bullet charging (from 0 to 100% in 30 minutes...that's what they say...)

Click to collapse



Its Dash charging and its 0 to over 60% (62-63) in 30 minutes.

---------- Post added at 07:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 PM ----------




naren12 said:


> Can i have s5.will it last for next 2 years

Click to collapse



It should last at least an year, rest depends on you. I would recommend newer phone, go for S5 only if you get it cheap or really need the samsung features(software features). Otherwise there are many great phones available like Xiaomi Redmi Note 4 or Moto G4 Plus etc.


----------



## MigoMujahid (Apr 30, 2017)

aviralrstg said:


> Its Dash charging and its 0 to over 60% (62-63) in 30 minutes.

Click to collapse



Yup, that's exactly what i meant..too lazy to Google it ?


----------



## naren12 (May 1, 2017)

aviralrstg said:


> Its Dash charging and its 0 to over 60% (62-63) in 30 minutes.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok aviralrstg. So what is your choice if your budget is around $120-$140 (in India)


----------



## aviralrstg (May 1, 2017)

naren12 said:


> Ok aviralrstg. So what is your choice if your budget is around $120-$140 (in India)

Click to collapse



I would buy Redmi Note 4. It starts from 9999 for 2GB RAM and 32GB storage but I would recommend the 3GB RAM (with 32GB storage) variant for 10,999.


----------



## wiikii (May 2, 2017)

silverkin said:


> Hello community! I am getting tired of 4-5hours of SOT and 2% per hour on 4G on my OnePlus One. It's really good device if you don't care about battery.
> 
> Is there a smartphone (or it's upcoming) with really good battery life that won't be a step back from my device?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree with you.. Really 4..5 hours sot sucks a lot.. Because mostly i dont charge my phone fully and won't use it till 0%.. So i would like to suggest you to wait .. one plus 5 is coming very soon.. With bigger battery and very good processor which will be battery efficient too.. 
Right now there is a device Redmi Note 4.. Whose battery is really superb... If you like xiaomi phones go for it but it takes 3 hours to get fully charge and even with heavy usage it will last a day.. But with moderate usage it can last upto 2 days.. But if you are like me who listen to songs.. There you will be disappointed because of sound quality rest is superb in this phone


----------



## naren12 (May 4, 2017)

aviralrstg said:


> I would buy Redmi Note 4. It starts from 9999 for 2GB RAM and 32GB storage but I would recommend the 3GB RAM (with 32GB storage) variant for 10,999.

Click to collapse



Thanks buddy. Finally going to buy the redmi note 4 3gb variant.


----------



## Lycidias (May 4, 2017)

ZTE Axon 7 or HTC 10?

I just can't decide :/


----------



## Sca R (May 4, 2017)

*Looking for good medium range phone*

i'm looking for a phone with a display at max 5.5
3 GB ram and can use it for more 1/2 years and it will be great if he's receiving nougat update
and it will be great if it supports Dual SIM because of my work 
and my main usage is not heavy just social media apps , emails and normal calls, "im not a mobile gamer" xD
any suggestions please ? ^^
thanks


----------



## robgee789 (May 5, 2017)

I'm in the UK and lookin to spend about £250 any one got any suggestions? 

Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fobos531 (May 5, 2017)

Lycidias said:


> ZTE Axon 7 or HTC 10?
> 
> I just can't decide :/

Click to collapse



I'd go for Axon 7.


----------



## wrbl (May 5, 2017)

Hey guys, I'm looking forward to switching my G3 for something different. I'm really happy with it but lack of the manual camera, not so good battery life and the operating temp is really annoying. Also 2Gb of RAM sometimes is really annoying. For example when I listen to spotify and somebody calls me, spotify is closed and again I have to open the app. Also sometimes the battery drain is ridiculous in my opinion, in 3 hours 45% eaten with some light snapchat and instaram browsing. And the biggest gripe I have with it is that the temps sometimes get to 100 Celcius :/

Ok and now the phones I'm looking for are the ones that have good camera, and by good camera I mean, manual controll, maybe raw, nice shallow depth of field, video not so shakey. Other stuff is using the phone in simple day today tasks, some social stuff, some photo editing and maybe occasionally a game, but not those really graphically intensive like asphalt but for example TimeLocker or some retro inspired stuff 

The phones I was looking forward to are:
Honor 8/Huawei P9 - The camera as a photo snapper is really good, I had it in hand and it's really nice. The system is snappy and I have't saw any problems in short time. The only thing I don't like is the video stuff on it :/ no stabilization, no manual control of it and the samples I saw are really poor.
Galaxy S7 - The edge variant is better when it comes to battery but the curve is really weird for me and also the price is much better for the regular one. The camera really nice, manual stuff and gives nice results. The thing I don't like about the phone is the os, the white backgrounds, the layout in settings and stuff is really weird for me, also the styling of it is really poor for me. And one thing but really annoying for me is the switched navigation buttons.
Nexus 6p/5X - I know that there's a difference between the performance with those but I saw it mainly in really graphically intense apps, the lag is really small. The camera is the same but still no manual stuff :/ I placed them together because sometimes I can snag a 6p for the price of an 5X.
Moto Z - The modular one, I don't know it's just nice 
LG V10 - When it come's to size it's a monster but the camera is really nice, and other stuff also, I like the desing.

And I'm still looking :/ Do any of you guys had this problem with switching from the LG G3? Any opinions on my options? Hope you quote and help out.


----------



## djdelarosa25 (May 6, 2017)

Moto Z Play vs OnePlus 3T?


----------



## melopuf (May 6, 2017)

Axon 7($360) vs Xperia X Performance($300) vs Moto G5 Plus 4GB($300) vs iPhone SE($270) Budget is $300.

I'm also completely up for suggestions besides these phones.

This is not for me, this is for a friend. I know iPhones are probably disliked around here, and I know I wouldn't get one, but my friend just wants a good camera and a reliable phone.

In terms of what's important(1 is most important)

Camera

Battery

Speed


Thanks.


----------



## Fobos531 (May 6, 2017)

djdelarosa25 said:


> Moto Z Play vs OnePlus 3T?

Click to collapse



OnePlus 3T anytime.

---------- Post added at 22:34 ---------- Previous post was at 22:31 ----------




melopuf said:


> Axon 7($360) vs Xperia X Performance($300) vs Moto G5 Plus 4GB($300) vs iPhone SE($270) Budget is $300.
> 
> I'm also completely up for suggestions besides these phones.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Axon 7. If he can't get that, I think he'll be fine with Xperia X Performance.


----------



## melopuf (May 6, 2017)

Fobos531 said:


> Axon 7. If he can't get that, I think he'll be fine with Xperia X Performance.

Click to collapse



Is the Axon 7 camera better than the G5?

My other option is a used/refurbished S7/S7 Edge. They pop up all the time, I'm just afraid of it dying 3 weeks after I get it for him.


----------



## Fobos531 (May 6, 2017)

melopuf said:


> Is the Axon 7 camera better than the G5?
> 
> My other option is a used/refurbished S7/S7 Edge. They pop up all the time, I'm just afraid of it dying 3 weeks after I get it for him.

Click to collapse



Honestly, I'm not sure since I didn't use any of these devices. Try looking it up on youtube. S7/S7 Edge also sounds like a very good option. Try and see if you can get a deal on a brand-new one . I doubt it will be priced at $300 USD, but there _is_ hope for it now when Galaxy S8/S8+ is released.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## VI_tech (May 8, 2017)

*Hope this helps!!!*



Sca R said:


> i'm looking for a phone with a display at max 5.5
> 3 GB ram and can use it for more 1/2 years and it will be great if he's receiving nougat update
> and it will be great if it supports Dual SIM because of my work
> and my main usage is not heavy just social media apps , emails and normal calls, "im not a mobile gamer" xD
> ...

Click to collapse



Asus Zenfone Selfie 
Moto G Plus - 4th Gen
Honor 6X
Lenovo Vibe K4 Note
Lenovo Zuk Z1
Samsung Galaxy J7 Prime
Gionee S6s


----------



## RogerF81 (May 10, 2017)

VI_tech said:


> Asus Zenfone Selfie
> Moto G Plus - 4th Gen
> Honor 6X
> Lenovo Vibe K4 Note
> ...

Click to collapse



:good: for the Moto G4 Plus


----------



## doveman (May 10, 2017)

RogerF81 said:


> :good: for the Moto G4 Plus

Click to collapse



I just bought a ZUK Z2 Plus rather than a G4/G5, in large part because they don't have a compass which makes navigating on foot in Google Maps more difficult but it also has a faster CPU. I was considering the Moto as not many other phones support Dual-SIM and SD card together (the 2nd SIM slot tends to double up as the SD card slot). The Z2 doesn't have a SD slot at all but with 64GB internal storage I don't need it as I only had 8GB+32GB SD on my old phone and that was sufficient.


----------



## omar_tito754 (May 11, 2017)

VI_tech said:


> Asus Zenfone Selfie
> Moto G Plus - 4th Gen
> Honor 6X
> Lenovo Vibe K4 Note
> ...

Click to collapse





RogerF81 said:


> :good: for the Moto G4 Plus

Click to collapse



but what about the ghost touch and screen burn problems of Moto G4 plus ?


----------



## RogerF81 (May 11, 2017)

omar_tito754 said:


> but what about the ghost touch and screen burn problems of Moto G4 plus ?

Click to collapse



Haven't seen / heard of it. I know someone who owns it and who is very satisfied with the phone.


----------



## androidenth (May 11, 2017)

Le max2


----------



## AzeL_ (May 12, 2017)

Hello Android Masters from all over the world!!!
I need some serious help here. I am between 3 Samsung phones now; A7 2017, A8 2016 and C7. I don't know which one to buy. Please give me some ideas with reasons, pros and cons, so that i can decide which one to buy. Sorry for my bad English by the way.


----------



## MigoMujahid (May 13, 2017)

AzeL_ said:


> Hello Android Masters from all over the world!!!
> I need some serious help here. I am between 3 Samsung phones now; A7 2017, A8 2016 and C7. I don't know which one to buy. Please give me some ideas with reasons, pros and cons, so that i can decide which one to buy. Sorry for my bad English by the way.

Click to collapse



I made some comparisons between the 3 phones, and i would throw the A8 2016 out of the choices because its hardware is lower than both the A7 and the C7, except for the core speed, it has 2.1 core speed, and the A7 has 1.9 and the C7 has 2.0, but that isn't a big deal for me.
So now i have to choose between the A7 2017 and C7 which is a bit hard, the C7 has higher ram (4GB) and the A7 has 3GB, but other than that the A7 is better especially that it has the gyroscope sensor that doesn't seem to be available in the C7 (as far as i read), and it has a higher battery capacity as well, also the A7 has the Corning Gorilla Glass 4 protection that isn't available in the C7, also there is other small differences between them but not a big deal for me, so i would go for the A7 2017.


----------



## Robdyx (May 13, 2017)

So.... My 6P finally died, along with the Nexus family. Now I face the decision I hoped I could postpone for at least one more year:

So what now?

I've checked a few options and now I am among three options:

OnePlus 5
Xiaomi Mi6
Huawei P10

Now this is my criteria for choosing my next phone:


Update cycle (most important) I always loved having 2 years of support with state of the art updates
Price tag, 450-500 would be ideal
AMOLED screen is strongly preferred. Hardware quality, nice camera and Snapdragon processor are preferred

So, keeping this in mind, would you recommending getting the P10 (which has a Krillin processor), the Mi6 (which has MIUI, and thus an uncertain update cycle) or wait for the 1+5 (at least one month holding with my old Nexus One, with unguaranteed stock and specs, even though most have been leaked and seem pretty solid). Keep in mind I don't include the Pixel family because of the excessive price tag and the release date (the second gen won't be released until October or so).

I come to the masters for help. Please give me the reasons for your choice and I'll really consider your comments. Thank you so much, people!


----------



## Fobos531 (May 14, 2017)

Robdyx said:


> So.... My 6P finally died, along with the Nexus family. Now I face the decision I hoped I could postpone for at least one more year:
> 
> So what now?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1) P10 is a pretty good device judging by the specs. BUT, as far as I can see, it lacks an AMOLED display and I wouldn't trust Huawei regarding updates. From what I've read, they seem to be very obscure on the matter of updates as so I'm not entirely sure whether the P10 will receive Android P.

2) Mi 6 looks like a solid pick. It has SD 835, 6GBs of RAM and an above-average battery. However, it too lacks an AMOLED display. Updates are also uncertain, like you noted. However, it's more than likely to have a great development community support and thus, you will be easily able to update to the latest and greatest of Android. I wouldn't be entirely sure that this is the case with the P10.

3) We have yet to see what OnePlus 5 has to offer. I'm pretty sure it will receive at least 2 major Android updates and it most certainly will have superb development community support.

If I were you, I'd wait for OnePlus 5, see if any major issues with the phone itself arise and only then, decide between OnePlus 5 or the Mi 6.

Buena suerte


----------



## mazinya (May 14, 2017)

If Mate 9 and Honor 8 pro were the same price, what would you choose?


----------



## Robdyx (May 14, 2017)

Fobos531 said:


> [...]
> 
> Buena suerte

Click to collapse



Somebody give this man a cookie. Thank you so much!


----------



## tslnox (May 14, 2017)

Hello,
firstly I am glad I found this thread. 

I'm about to buy a new smartphone. My first *new* smartphone in about 4 years (I've had used Nexus 4 which I trashed and I've been stuck with a dumbphone since)

Simply said, I want a Xiaomi Redmi 4 Prime, but it doesn't have Global variant yet. The question is: should I wait until (and if) the Global variant comes out, or buy something entirely different? And if it's the latter, what should I get? 230USD is my upper limit, but I'd be glad if it was less (if I can get the phone, tempered glass and some protective cover into that price, it'd be super perfect )

Criteria:
only 5" (anything smaller is too small, but I don't want a fly swatter)
Preferrably Qualcomm as I am not sure about the Mediatek quality
At least 2GB RAM
Storage is not so important, 32GB is just enough, but I need SD-card (well, I wouldn't if it was at least 128GB phone, but I don't think I can get that in my price range ).
I don't need dual-SIM, but I don't mind
OH AND ONE BIG THING: No Samsung, HTC or Huaweii. I know I hate Samsung and for some reason I dislike the other twos (no idea why, maybe I just don't like letter H )

And of course I would love a phone with at least some alternative ROM support, not something closed and stuck (like the ZTE Grand X In I had, it was really pain in the buttocks)

Thanks for your time


----------



## Epistemic (May 14, 2017)

Fobos531 said:


> 1) P10 is a pretty good device judging by the specs. BUT, as far as I can see, it lacks an AMOLED display and I wouldn't trust Huawei regarding updates. From what I've read, they seem to be very obscure on the matter of updates as so I'm not entirely sure whether the P10 will receive Android P.
> 
> 2) Mi 6 looks like a solid pick. It has SD 835, 6GBs of RAM and an above-average battery. However, it too lacks an AMOLED display. Updates are also uncertain, like you noted. However, it's more than likely to have a great development community support and thus, you will be easily able to update to the latest and greatest of Android. I wouldn't be entirely sure that this is the case with the P10.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Huawei always update flagship. P9 was one of the fist and only phones running nougat. Especially in beta stages.

The display on my P10 plus is quad hd, the specs are decent, benchmark is 147.000 with antutu, and to be honest it's a power house.

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fobos531 (May 15, 2017)

Epistemic said:


> Huawei always update flagship. P9 was one of the fist and only phones running nougat. Especially in beta stages.
> 
> The display on my P10 plus is quad hd, the specs are decent, benchmark is 147.000 with antutu, and to be honest it's a power house.
> 
> Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Do you think P10 lite will have the same updates as P10 and P10 plus?


----------



## badasschris (May 15, 2017)

Is the Samsung galaxy Tab S still the best android device for watching videos? I can't see another 16:9 oled screen tablet. If I got one is the battery life expected to be very bad? Is it possible to replace this?


----------



## thetupacshow (May 15, 2017)

Hello, I need your help, I wanna buy a new phone, the only things that matters to me are:
- great audio quality (I use headphones everyday from home to my working place)
- great memory (for flac music files)

I would like to stay under 160$, what's your advice?


----------



## zelendel (May 15, 2017)

thetupacshow said:


> Hello, I need your help, I wanna buy a new phone, the only things that matters to me are:
> - great audio quality (I use headphones everyday from home to my working place)
> - great memory (for flac music files)
> 
> I would like to stay under 160$, what's your advice?

Click to collapse



At that price point t I would hit up swappa. You won't be able to get anything that is if good quality for that price.


----------



## MrDetermination (May 15, 2017)

*Best supported 8" tablet?*

Long time Android user here. Galaxy tab 8.9 -> LG Gpad 8.3 GPE. Moto Droid -> Samsung Galaxy Nexus Prime -> Droid Turbo -> Pixel XL.  Would continue to use the Gpad if I could find a current custom rom for it.

Frustrated  with the lack of updates in 8" tablet land.  The GPE saw its last security patch in 9/2016.  Lineage is running on the Tab S2 but no bluetooth support.  Saw the Lenovo Tab 4 8 plus is coming out sometime this month but then saw that Lenovo users aren't even getting Nougat or security patches for devices that came out just last year.

Is there anything 8"-9" that I can expect to have decent support for at least 2-3 years?  All I really need in a tablet is:

decent screen
either big storage OR rootable with sd slot
security patches OR unlockable/rootable with good community support


----------



## MigoMujahid (May 15, 2017)

MrDetermination said:


> Long time Android user here. Galaxy tab 8.9 -> LG Gpad 8.3 GPE. Moto Droid -> Samsung Galaxy Nexus Prime -> Droid Turbo -> Pixel XL. Would continue to use the Gpad if I could find a current custom rom for it.
> 
> Frustrated  with the lack of updates in 8" tablet land. The GPE saw its last security patch in 9/2016. Lineage is running on the Tab S2 but no bluetooth support. Saw the Lenovo Tab 4 8 plus is coming out sometime this month but then saw that Lenovo users aren't even getting Nougat or security patches for devices that came out just last year.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would suggest the Galaxy Tab S, great specifications and long time support here in XDA.
And after all, the best Samsung Tab (in my opinion and apparently)..


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## thetupacshow (May 16, 2017)

zelendel said:


> At that price point t I would hit up swappa. You won't be able to get anything that is if good quality for that price.

Click to collapse



Ok you're probably right, but I don't wanna spend more than 160$, it's just a smartphone, i couldn't care less about camera quality and other stuff. So what's your advice? Forget the memory, I have a sdcard for that


----------



## Robdyx (May 16, 2017)

thetupacshow said:


> Ok you're probably right, but I don't wanna spend more than 160$, it's just a smartphone, i couldn't care less about camera quality and other stuff. So what's your advice? Forget the memory, I have a sdcard for that

Click to collapse



Check out the Moto family if you are looking for a first hand. Anything below the G series should fit in that price range, and usually do the work pretty well.


----------



## thetupacshow (May 17, 2017)

Robdyx said:


> Check out the Moto family if you are looking for a first hand. Anything below the G series should fit in that price range, and usually do the work pretty well.

Click to collapse



Ok I will look at the Moto family. What do you think of xiaomi redmi family? Check them out: LINK


----------



## Robdyx (May 17, 2017)

thetupacshow said:


> Ok I will look at the Moto family. What do you think of xiaomi redmi family? Check them out: LINK

Click to collapse



I'm not sure, I only have references of the flagships. Specs are not bad, but I can not assure you those will turn out nicely or badly.

Greetings!


----------



## cityman1962 (May 17, 2017)

Checked out the honor 6x?Just bought one for a family member.Solid build/good screen/3 cameras/solid battery life/sd card and dual sim.Just about to get nougat this month.£225 on amazon.

Sent from my EDI-AL10 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## AshTechsoft (May 18, 2017)

I am not sure which one is best for me (mainly in case of battery life) 
1. Galaxy S8/S8+
2. Galaxy S7 edge
(Please suggest me some advantages and disadvantages of these device)


----------



## killahawk (May 22, 2017)

Thinking about buying a tablet to basically surf the web, cast to my tvs, maybe download and watch Netflix during travel. Prefer Android and was thinking at least a 10" screen. I was looking at the Asus ZenPad S3 10. But no nougat worries me. I have a pixel xl and I mean it gets the job done but it would still be nice to have a tablet. Thoughts?

Sent from my Pixel XL using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## SOCOM-HERO (May 24, 2017)

Hello xda friends,

Looking for a replacement for my LG G3. I've had it since new and it has run a fair few ROMs in is life. Looking to get a new device this year. Phone is older, battery life could be better, newer features/better camera could help too.

I'm on VZW and I would love a phone that still is root capable or has custom ROM support at least. It looks like there are no devices on VZW currently that are compatible with that request . I could try swappa or unlocked phones, but I do like the device payment plan that VZW offers.

Galaxy S8 S8+ are locked down. G6 is locked down, has a bootloop issue. HTC U11 looks odd, no headphone jack. Not on VZW unless you buy upfront unlocked at over $650.

Is it worth waiting for the Note 8 or will that just be more of the same, only bigger @ a rumored 6.4" display (not sure if I want to go that large...unless it folds, which it won't lol).

Am I missing something? Are devices just crap now unless you buy an off-brand phone or boutique phone like the 1+?


----------



## Epistemic (May 24, 2017)

SOCOM-HERO said:


> Hello xda friends,
> 
> Looking for a replacement for my LG G3. I've had it since new and it has run a fair few ROMs in is life. Looking to get a new device this year. Phone is older, battery life could be better, newer features/better camera could help too.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had the same issue, I was looking for a flagship but couldn't decide due to the market being in a strange time. We have innovation from g6, s8, mi ...... concerning new looks, but we also have some seriously crap flagships. The HTC u11 is so ugly it's shocking, can't understand the design of that. The flagship I chosen was the huawei p10 plus. Hated the design it when it first came out, but actually using compared to other flagships (I've tested a few) it really is a brilliant phone. True flagship.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 PM ----------




killahawk said:


> Thinking about buying a tablet to basically surf the web, cast to my tvs, maybe download and watch Netflix during travel. Prefer Android and was thinking at least a 10" screen. I was looking at the Asus ZenPad S3 10. But no nougat worries me. I have a pixel xl and I mean it gets the job done but it would still be nice to have a tablet. Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using XDA-Developers Legacy app

Click to collapse



Asus z380m series has nougat. Quite cheap too, I own one and is decent for what it is. I also have the Samsung A6 2016 tablet, no nougat but decent non the less. HD 10 inches.


Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## killahawk (May 24, 2017)

Epistemic said:


> I had the same issue, I was looking for a flagship but couldn't decide due to the market being in a strange time. We have innovation from g6, s8, mi ...... concerning new looks, but we also have some seriously crap flagships. The HTC u11 is so ugly it's shocking, can't understand the design of that. The flagship I chosen was the huawei p10 plus. Hated the design it when it first came out, but actually using compared to other flagships (I've tested a few) it really is a brilliant phone. True flagship.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've also looked at the MediaPad M3 but don't know how much is like the size

Sent from my Pixel XL using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Epistemic (May 25, 2017)

killahawk said:


> I've also looked at the MediaPad M3 but don't know how much is like the size
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using XDA-Developers Legacy app

Click to collapse



It's 8.4 inches and is quite powerful. It has the 950 Kirin chipset.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## gorgarath (May 30, 2017)

It looks like I may finally be able to get a new phone at work. It's a work provided phone, so it has to come from VZW unless I want to fork out my own money for one. (Which I'm not opposed to as that's how I made the switch to Android and got my first Motorola Droid, but I just don't and won't have the money for it any time soon.)
The list of phones I was given as possible upgrades are the Pixel, S7 Edge, HTC 10 and Moto Z Droid in the top tier if approved. The second tier has some phones I've not heard of and thus don't expect much, the S7 and Moto Z Play along with the Galaxy J3 V, Galaxy J7 V, and LG K20 V?
If it comes down to the second tier choices, it looks like it's pretty much between the S7 and Moto Z Play, though we should hopefully be able to go top tier. First attempt at new phones since the new management, so we'll see how it goes.
I'm coming from an unlocked HTC One (m8) and my boss has the S5. (We originally both had the S5 (upgraded from the S3) but I had wanted the HTC One, so we both switched to the One. I was able to unlock my bootloader for free, but his wouldn't unlock and he didn't want to pay for sunshine to unlock so he went back to the S5.) I don't know if my boss is going to go with the same phone I get again or if he's going to go his own way. I don't think he even does anything that requires root anymore, so it's not a big deal to him. (Possibly disabling the tethering check.) I use a few things that require root and prefer having full access to my phone.
The Pixel sounds great in this regard, except I believe VZW's version is locked down. I'm not sure on if the Moto Z can be unlocked/rooted. In terms of what I want, I believe the HTC 10 is my only option, though the modular Moto Z definitely sounds interesting. (Though, I'd have to buy the fun addons myself, which means I probably won't since I don't have the funds. But setting up my phone at camping trips with the Scouts to project a movie at night would be pretty sweet. lol)
So, between the VZW versions of the Pixel, S7 Edge, HTC Ten, Moto Z Droid, S7, and Moto Z Play, (and possibly the others I listed,) which would be the best phone and which would be the best phone that is also able to be modded?


----------



## t0nyt0uch (May 31, 2017)

Hey Tony here. So my charger port on my Sam S3 went out. I'm on Verizon grandfathered unlimitedvand haven't been able to have a rooted phone since my orig droid. What would be a good phone with the ability to have root, unlocked bootloader and flash custom roms? Prefer around $500. Where do I start? Are there older phones that I buy for less? I got by until now with an S3. Or can I get something great for 500? If I am spending that much I would like the ability to use an external display as well, s3 has mhc and otg. Thank you in advance everyone!


----------



## tamulionis (May 31, 2017)

Hi,
currently I'm using JiaYu S3. It's time to buy new phone. I'm thinking about Vernee Apollo (don't know which version is best), Umidigi Z Pro and ZUK Z2 Pro (last option, because it's most expensive one). Which one is the best? Or maybe you can recommend something for less than €300?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Dr_FullMetalTank (Jun 3, 2017)

Hello everyone!

I am deaf.
I am looking for a smart android device that will wake me up in the morning. Best stability and strong vibration (no need for an earthquake, a pillowshake will do). Will probably put a custom power saving kernel/rom on it and put it in airplane mode for the rest of its life. Long lasting and non exploding replaceable battery is a plus. What device and rom combo do you suggest? I'm from eu.

I wish you a good day!


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 3, 2017)

Dr_FullMetalTank said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am deaf.
> I am looking for a smart android device that will wake me up in the morning. Best stability and strong vibration (no need for an earthquake, a pillowshake will do). Will probably put a custom power saving kernel/rom on it and put it in airplane mode for the rest of its life. Long lasting and non exploding replaceable battery is a plus. What device and rom combo do you suggest? I'm from eu.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi 
Motorola had the best vibration motors for years, especially the Nexus 6 and Moto X, and Moto X Style.
However, did you think of a SmartWatch, I never used one, but SmartWatchs can help a lot, you can wear them to bed and they come with vibration motor


----------



## evlo (Jun 4, 2017)

I'm looking for device with super long usage time on battery, at leat 5" screen, fingerprint, dual sim, some kind of protection of screen from breaking when falling on concrete or asphalt would be nice, also I would love qi and ideally stock aosp or google anodroid or lineage os. So far it looks like lenovo p2 is pretty much the choice. Any real alternative except xiaomi note 4x? Any others?
I love 4x teal color thought I probably could not live with miui.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_FullMetalTank (Jun 4, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> Hi
> Motorola had the best vibration motors for years, especially the Nexus 6 and Moto X, and Moto X Style.
> However, did you think of a SmartWatch, I never used one, but SmartWatchs can help a lot, you can wear them to bed and they come with vibration motor

Click to collapse



Thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately a wearable is not an option. I am looking at Lenovo Moto G4, good price and nice rom options. Don't know about vibration, but since it was developed by Motorola team should it still be good?


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 4, 2017)

Dr_FullMetalTank said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately a wearable is not an option. I am looking at Lenovo Moto G4, good price and nice rom options. Don't know about vibration, but since it was developed by Motorola team should it still be good?

Click to collapse



Yes, it should be, Motorola doesn't miss around with the vibration motors in its devices, i hope the best for you.
Also you can ask anyone from the Moto G4 community here in XDA, just to be sure :good:
They have their own thread


----------



## Panja (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm looking for a 7 or 8 inch (preferably cheap) Chinese tablet with custom rom (marshmallow or nougat) support and root abilities...
Any suggestions?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## BudgetMobileUMXMXW1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Hello XDA,

I'm interested in the following:
I have some good working rooted/unlocked Budget Mobile UMX MXW1 smartphones but I need someone to help me out obtain some working batteries and battery maintenance. 

The *P/N MXW1BAT* is 1150mAh 3.7v 4.255Wh. You can find an image of the battery by Googling the phone type:
*Android UMX MXW1*

Any takers on what I should find to get a good working battery replacement setup? I need to replace the ones I have with a working generic battery brand.


----------



## hiragana (Jun 6, 2017)

I need an unlocked phone with a really good camera, I want the camera to be able to get clear pictures from a high paced video. (EG when I am biking I want to be able to be able to grab a good still from the camera so I think I need one with quite a high framerate and resolution?) I am going to use the camera when I am out and about, in the event of say someone running me over I would like be able to see the license plate as I zoom by, that type of thing.

Oh and it also needs to play pokemon go. Budget is somewhere around 200 bucks. I am not against chinese/ebay phones.


----------



## glimaru (Jun 6, 2017)

Any Suggestion for a good secondary phone. I need:

bigger battery 
at least 4.5-5.5 inch
good camera
smooth and no lag issues


I need it or company emails using social media and uber/grab etc. I'm inclined on getting iPhone SE but I'm a avid Android user. I dunno which Android brand and model should I buy.
My budget is around 300USD. My main phone is Sony Z5 Compact


----------



## MadBandit (Jun 7, 2017)

My Nexus 5x died a death last week while i was travelling, and after being kicked from pillar to post by Google and LG, it turns out that they probably won't repair it for me.
I loved the native Android experience on the device, but am really stuck with what to replace it with.
I don't really want to get tied into a 2 year contract with a provider (I'm currently in Canada) because in the next few months, some things might happen that mean I leave and head to the UK.

I am really torn as to the best "native" Android option to go for.
I have friends and family with the Samsung devices, and I am not really feeling the love for their variant, and bloated version of Android. 
I want a phone that isn't going to cost me the earth, but it going to be powerful enough to multitask. I am toying with holding out for the OnePlus 5 later this month, but that could stretch my budget. I am really looking for alternative options.


----------



## neutronjeff (Jun 8, 2017)

glimaru said:


> Any Suggestion for a good secondary phone. I need:
> 
> bigger battery
> at least 4.5-5.5 inch
> ...

Click to collapse



Consider an HTC M9.  It's my daily driver encrypted for MS Exchange mail.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## jextrevor (Jun 9, 2017)

MadBandit said:


> My Nexus 5x died a death last week while i was travelling, and after being kicked from pillar to post by Google and LG, it turns out that they probably won't repair it for me.
> I loved the native Android experience on the device, but am really stuck with what to replace it with.
> I don't really want to get tied into a 2 year contract with a provider (I'm currently in Canada) because in the next few months, some things might happen that mean I leave and head to the UK.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Some of the recent Motorola options are near stock Android, and don't break the bank. Moto G5 Plus looks like a good option. If you're wanting to save some more money, the Moto G4 is on sale at a bunch of places.
Otherwise, you could get the Oneplus 3T or 3 once the 5 launches, since those might go on sale as well.


----------



## EnriqueVoss (Jun 9, 2017)

One Plus 5 Vs Xiaomi Mi 6 Vs Zte nubia z17 (not mini version)?

Which one do you think is the best I really love the design and price of xiaomi but Nubia and one one plus are more powerful and I want a phone for 1 or 2 years so I don't know if the investment in a more powerful one would be good although I don't like the design of them both not too much. What do you think would be the best decision ?


----------



## jextrevor (Jun 9, 2017)

Moto G5 Plus or G4 Plus? 

I can get the G5 Plus for $230 and the G4 Plus for $190.


----------



## 1sin1 (Jun 10, 2017)

Hey , 
I am really not sure what to choose 
I am using G3 but I have a problem with it (classical boot loop). I baked my mother board but not sure how long can work like this. Anyway .... the questions are ; 

-As I see the camera from Note 4 is not the best but How bad it is comparing to P10 lite?
-Should I go for* Redmi Note 4* or *Huawai p10 lite* ?

Or should I pay a bit more and buy *LG G5 SE* with warranty (P10 lite also have warranty)


----------



## lRaziel1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi everyone, im looking for a new device around 100 bucks, So i have in mind this options i just found. 

My principal concerns on a phone are screen quality, performance in heavy tasks and battery life. So;

1. Moto G2

2. LG G3 32 GB

3. LG X Power

4. HTC Desire 625

5. Samsung Galaxy J3 (2016)

6. Lenovo K5


Well pretty much that. Which one should i choose? I lile G3 but that screen seems so "off"...

Please do not suggest chinese phones, thank you a lot.


----------



## andoirduser44 (Jun 11, 2017)

Hello.

I want to buy one of this phones LG K10 2017 or Galaxy J5 2016

LG K10 2017:
Chipset: Mediatek MT6750 with Cortex-A53 1.5Ghz Octa-core
RAM:2gb
Android 7.0

Galaxy J5 2016
Chipset:Qualcomm MSM8916 Snapdragon 410 with Cortex-A53 1.2Ghz Quad-core
RAM:2gb
Android 6.0

Which is better, and who will works faster without lag?


----------



## lRaziel1 (Jun 11, 2017)

I would choose the J5 only because the screen is a little bit better (i think also includes the feature to turn ON brightness more for 15 minutes only to prevent heating and permanent damage), they perform almost the same, the mediatek works better on paper but i dont know if it works well on that device.


----------



## andoirduser44 (Jun 11, 2017)

Snapdragon chipset is from 2013, but mediatek is from 2016, snapdragon is old chipset, but mediatek is faster because the newer, is true?


----------



## EnriqueVoss (Jun 11, 2017)

1sin1 said:


> Hey ,
> I am really not sure what to choose
> I am using G3 but I have a problem with it (classical boot loop). I baked my mother board but not sure how long can work like this. Anyway .... the questions are ;
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 I would get p10 lite

---------- Post added at 08:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:07 PM ----------




lRaziel1 said:


> Hi everyone, im looking for a new device around 100 bucks, So i have in mind this options i just found.
> 
> My principal concerns on a phone are screen quality, performance in heavy tasks and battery life. So;
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LG g3 its great but its an asian phone hahaha

---------- Post added at 08:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 PM ----------




andoirduser44 said:


> Hello.
> 
> I want to buy one of this phones LG K10 2017 or Galaxy J5 2016
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 I would get LG k10


----------



## Waleslie (Jun 12, 2017)

*Verizon phones in US*

Which (if any) of the latest (or somewhat recent) phones available in the US through Verizon come with unlocked bootloaders?


----------



## MadBandit (Jun 12, 2017)

jextrevor said:


> Some of the recent Motorola options are near stock Android, and don't break the bank. Moto G5 Plus looks like a good option. If you're wanting to save some more money, the Moto G4 is on sale at a bunch of places.
> Otherwise, you could get the Oneplus 3T or 3 once the 5 launches, since those might go on sale as well.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the feedback Jex.
Currently I borrowed a Umi Z from a work colleague until I can get something sorted.
I am just looking for the Moto phones, but I am leaning towards waiting for the OnePlus 5 to land so that the 3T gets a price cut.


----------



## jextrevor (Jun 12, 2017)

lRaziel1 said:


> Hi everyone, im looking for a new device around 100 bucks, So i have in mind this options i just found.
> 
> My principal concerns on a phone are screen quality, performance in heavy tasks and battery life. So;
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Moto G4 Play is another option, those are on sale for $100.
A good friend of mine has a Moto G2 and it's a great phone, I would recommend it!
I wouldn't recommend the Samsung since the software experience is going to be slow compared to stock.


----------



## 7th1rt3en (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm looking for a phone with nice speakers and DAC for streaming music/video and is also preferably compatible with all 4 major networks. I would say that my budget is $600 but I'm always into saving money if the value is there. I'm fine with anything 5.2 -5.5 for screen size but I do prefer AMOLED Quad HD, especially on a 5.5" screen. I'm pretty set on the Axon 7 because of hardware specs and great speakers but I do have concerns about reception and QC. I've also looked into the Idol 4s, which is now below $200 in the used market. It is a well rounded phone that has better than average speakers but it doesn't really compete with the Axon 7 in hardware and it's only good for GSM networks. The DTEK60 is basically the same thing as the Idol 4 with an improved camera, more RAM and it's about twice as expensive on the used market. Both of those phones also have the power button on the left side, which is annoying.

The thing I notice is that the "nice speakers" requirement is a definite limiting factor. I could forget that and use a bluetooth speaker or headphones but honestly I'm just never going to carry that stuff around. Realistically, I would use speakers FAR more than something like a camera. It's hard to believe that some $800 phones still use the same kind of small single down firing speakers that come on $50 phones. Anyway, perhaps I've overlooked some good options or I should change my priorities. If so, please let me know.  Perhaps a used HTC 10?


----------



## RogerF81 (Jun 13, 2017)

7th1rt3en said:


> I'm looking for a phone with nice speakers and DAC for streaming music/video and is also preferably compatible with all 4 major networks. I would say that my budget is $600 but I'm always into saving money if the value is there. I'm fine with anything 5.2 -5.5 for screen size but I do prefer AMOLED Quad HD, especially on a 5.5" screen. I'm pretty set on the Axon 7 because of hardware specs and great speakers but I do have concerns about reception and QC. I've also looked into the Idol 4s, which is now below $200 in the used market. It is a well rounded phone that has better than average speakers but it doesn't really compete with the Axon 7 in hardware and it's only good for GSM networks. The DTEK60 is basically the same thing as the Idol 4 with an improved camera, more RAM and it's about twice as expensive on the used market. Both of those phones also have the power button on the left side, which is annoying.
> 
> The thing I notice is that the "nice speakers" requirement is a definite limiting factor. I could forget that and use a bluetooth speaker or headphones but honestly, I'm just never going to carry that stuff around or throw on headphones or earbuds just to watch a few youtube videos. Realistically, I would use speakers FAR more than something like a camera. It's hard to believe that some $800 phones still use the same kind of small single down firing speakers that come on $50 phones. Anyway, perhaps I've overlooked some good options or I should change my priorities. If so, please let me know.  Perhaps a used HTC 10?

Click to collapse



Get the HTC 10. Even new it isn't that expensive anymore.


----------



## 7th1rt3en (Jun 13, 2017)

RogerF81 said:


> Get the HTC 10. Even new it isn't that expensive anymore.

Click to collapse



This is my take:

HTC 10
Known quantity
Better software
More development

Axon 7
Better screen, Samsung AMOLED vs LCD
Far better sound through headphones or speakers, Dolby, 32bit
FPS on rear (preference)
Battery life

Other phones?


Not sure which has the best camera, probably the HTC 10. I'm not huge on software so that negates some of the HTC 10 positives. It's a real shame that they changes the speaker layout on the 10. It's a hard choice, just looking for opinions. It's funny, I just discovered the HTC 10 at the last minute and threw it in there, I didn't notice it was LCD.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## stiftt (Jun 13, 2017)

Hello, 

I want to buy a phone arround 450 euros (500 $), and i'm not decided. The mains characteristics that I am looking for are camera and batery life.
Wath is the best solutions for my. Thx


----------



## lRaziel1 (Jun 14, 2017)

jextrevor said:


> Moto G4 Play is another option, those are on sale for $100.
> A good friend of mine has a Moto G2 and it's a great phone, I would recommend it!
> I wouldn't recommend the Samsung since the software experience is going to be slow compared to stock.

Click to collapse



Dunno where you live but here in Mexico Moto G4 Play is $160 or more, and i cant afford that extra kick, the more i can do is 135 bucks.

I was seriously thinking about the Moto G2 but i come from a Moto  X 2013 and downgroading to a Snapdragon 400 doesnt seem like a good idea. Games didnt performed too good on the Adreno 320 and i dont expect them to perform better on a Adreno 305. I dont discard it tho, Thanks man!

---------- Post added at 05:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:32 AM ----------




EnriqueVoss said:


> I would get p10 lite
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:07 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




What do you mean by "asian phone"? I  shouldnt buy then?


----------



## toofaan (Jun 14, 2017)

*A phone for Donald Trump's hands...*

Pardon the noob-ness of this question. I have spent quite some time researching for and refining this post, but I remain quite the ignoramus. I hope you all will find the kindness in your heart to overlook my errors and help me reach an answers. 
The phone I am currently using is an iPhone 5S, I am going to have to return this to the employer in a week as I switch jobs and get myself a new phone no later than this week. I have to now find myself a phone. I have in the past owned a Samsung S2 and really enjoyed putting a custom ROM on it (Paranoid Android, remember?). 
I am looking for a new android phone. The following lay out my constraints/requirements. 
1.	Budget $300-$400, I put a range here because I am EU and the rates here are different and tend to vary. 
2.	My usage is typically (in order of time spent): Youtube (2 hours + of streaming a day), Gmail, Whatsapp, Facetime (will now be replaced by whatsapp video call going forward), Instagram + facebook, podcasts (an hour of streaming a day), lots of audiobook playback (an hour a day), iBooks (an hour a day).
3.	I switched from Samsung s2 to an iPhone because I was very disappointed in the hardware of Samsung, after 2 years, the volume keys were worn out and the responsiveness of the screen reduced greatly. This has been my experience with some of the other manufacturers too. The hardware used is often not durable. Apple has never disappointed me on that end, the buttons and the screen remain responsive and the speakers don’t give me any trouble whatsoever. This is a key consideration. I intend to keep this phone for at least 3 years, most likely for 4 years. 
4.	The camera is not very important for me. I do click pictures for social media but it’s not something I care much for. This would be a nice to have feature not one that I want.
5.	I will use a custom ROM on my phone, and do not care if it comes with bloatware, I will switch to a lighter custom ROM anyway. However, should you recommend a Nexus, then I will not have to do that.
6.	If the phone can endure 8 hours of heavy usage on one charge, then it’s fine by me. 
7.	32GB is the least amount of space required. 
8.	The screen size is a consideration, much like Trump, my hands are small, and I do not want a screen size larger than 5.2 inches. 
So, in conclusion, I want a phone that can endure 3-4 years of high usage without a very large screen. Please give me 2 recommendations and rank them.  


Thank you for your kindness and wisdom.


----------



## EnriqueVoss (Jun 15, 2017)

lRaziel1 said:


> Dunno where you live but here in Mexico Moto G4 Play is $160 or more, and i cant afford that extra kick, the more i can do is 135 bucks.
> 
> I was seriously thinking about the Moto G2 but i come from a Moto X 2013 and downgroading to a Snapdragon 400 doesnt seem like a good idea. Games didnt performed too good on the Adreno 320 and i dont expect them to perform better on a Adreno 305. I dont discard it tho, Thanks man!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No I would check out some Asian ones cause they're cheap af


----------



## zelendel (Jun 15, 2017)

EnriqueVoss said:


> No I would check out some Asian ones cause they're cheap af

Click to collapse



In all ways. Remember you get just what you pay for.


----------



## EnriqueVoss (Jun 15, 2017)

zelendel said:


> In all ways. Remember you get just what you pay for.

Click to collapse



 Yeah but I both got the zte nubia z 17 and xiaomi mi 6 both are great both have sd 835 6 or 8gb ram and they're great but mi 6 is a bit better


----------



## lRaziel1 (Jun 15, 2017)

EnriqueVoss said:


> No I would check out some Asian ones cause they're cheap af

Click to collapse



Yeah but here in Mexico you only get them overpriced and honestly i wont buy them i nchinese pages to ship them here since its most likely that custom house find out its a phone and would still rip me off to let it in the country. And all chionese devices that ship here like ZTE have very crappy screens, which is my number one priority.  Thats why i actually said in my original reply "do not suggest chinese phones" haha. Its a mess.


----------



## EnriqueVoss (Jun 15, 2017)

lRaziel1 said:


> Yeah but here in Mexico you only get them overpriced and honestly i wont buy them i nchinese pages to ship them here since its most likely that custom house find out its a phone and would still rip me off to let it in the country. And all chionese devices that ship here like ZTE have very crappy screens, which is my number one priority.  Thats why i actually said in my original reply "do not suggest chinese phones" haha. Its a mess.

Click to collapse



 The xiaomi mi6 has a very good screen though But u do know that sellers write 45$ worth that u dont have to pay high customs?  Well idk its your decision


----------



## lRaziel1 (Jun 16, 2017)

EnriqueVoss said:


> The xiaomi mi6 has a very good screen though But u do know that sellers write 45$ worth that u dont have to pay high customs?  Well idk its your decision

Click to collapse



Mi6 is $550 and as said im looking for a $130 (or less) phone. Thanks for the help!


----------



## EnriqueVoss (Jun 16, 2017)

lRaziel1 said:


> Mi6 is $550 and as said im looking for a $130 (or less) phone. Thanks for the help!

Click to collapse



Ik ik was just an example of a good chinese phone hmm 130 im gonna browse a bit around

---------- Post added at 07:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 AM ----------




lRaziel1 said:


> Mi6 is $550 and as said im looking for a $130 (or less) phone. Thanks for the help!

Click to collapse



And its only 350€ at least thats what i paid


----------



## Septfox (Jun 17, 2017)

Lately, I've been considering getting a cheap, low- to mid-range tablet for general media consumption and light gaming.

Quite some time back, I bought my mother a refurbished Amazon Warehouse Deals 2013 HDX 8.9", and found it to be fairly powerful for the ~$120 it cost. I began by looking that up, and found that an upgraded 2014 version had been made...unfortunately it can't be unlocked once it's been OTA'd past a certain point. Still, it seems like a pretty strong option if I can find one that hasn't taken the update.

I've also been eyeballing the Lenovo Tab 2 A10; the 1920x1200/2gb RAM version, not the 1280x800/1gb garbage posted on their main site. It uses a 1.5ghz Mediatek processor, so it would certainly be quite a bit less powerful than the the HDX's SD805, but it also has the advantage of official Nougat support and can have its bootloader unlocked without much trouble, sooo...

I really just need to be pointed in the right direction; I've done quite a bit of phone shopping, but I'm a bit lost when it comes to tablets aside from recognizing the Qualcomm SoCs in some of them and seeing the terrible, terrible pixel densities that the cheapest ones have. The 5.2" QHD screen on my Quark has probably spoiled be a bit in regards to the latter...
Main "wants" are a 8.9/9"+ screen at 1920x1200+ (though I can deal with 1080 if it comes to that) and a reasonably beefy processor, at less than $200 (ideally less than $150). Perfectly willing to buy used/refurbished.

Help please : \


----------



## NikosKont (Jun 19, 2017)

toofaan said:


> Pardon the noob-ness of this question. I have spent quite some time researching for and refining this post, but I remain quite the ignoramus. I hope you all will find the kindness in your heart to overlook my errors and help me reach an answers.
> The phone I am currently using is an iPhone 5S, I am going to have to return this to the employer in a week as I switch jobs and get myself a new phone no later than this week. I have to now find myself a phone. I have in the past owned a Samsung S2 and really enjoyed putting a custom ROM on it (Paranoid Android, remember?).
> I am looking for a new android phone. The following lay out my constraints/requirements.
> 1.	Budget $300-$400, I put a range here because I am EU and the rates here are different and tend to vary.
> ...

Click to collapse



I would recommend Xiaomi Mi5. It can handle more than what you want it to, quite good camera- not the best but certainly above average (the only problem is in low light conditions), really good battery (lasts about 13.5-14 hours on video playback), 64 GB of storage, average-fairly small for today's standards (145x69x7.3 cm-5.15 inch display). The only downside is there's a somewhat complicated procedure in order to be able to flash a custom ROM. The one thing I don't know about is durability. It has a glass back panel, so obviously it's not the sturdiest phone, but it should be fine with a case. You can grab one here for a surprisingly low 198€ (+free shipping I think): https://www.banggood.com/Xiaomi-Mi5...on-820-Quad-Core-4G-Smartphone-p-1038075.html


----------



## travelfriend (Jun 20, 2017)

*Top Android phone - criteria: camera (speed) and microphone/radio quality*

I currently have an iPhone 7 plus. It is reliable and solid, but cumbersome and tedious in some instances, especially the following: 

I have two kids (6,3), and trying to get a quick picture of them is a pain. I totally miss the GS7 abilty to doubleclick the home button to get to the app and then to trigger via voice command ("smile" or "click" or else). 

So camera is an issue. As for quality, the iPhone 7 isnt bad in my opinion, but the current android models all seem to be slightly better (even though the dual camera of the iphone has some additional use). 
I have had several android phone before (Note 3, LGG3, Note 4, S7edge) so I sort of know what to expect. 

The relevant aspects are (a bit unusual):
Unfortunately, I have to scan lots of documents with the CamScanner app. This one works far better on the iPhone than on Android (in Android, lots of lag between one shot and the other). Besides, MicroSD-Security is an issue when the phone gets stolen. I know you can encrypt it on Galaxy, but the HTC 11 seems to be better in that regard (can you still format MicroSD as internal)?

Finally, a reliable GPS is a criterion (need phone often to navigate). 
So to sum it up: 
Which android phone enables me to:
launch the camera really quickly and have voice commands to trigger the camera (the only benchmark I know is PhoneArena, and that hasnt often proven reliable in the past)?
either encrypt the MicroSD or format MicroSD as internal AND at the same time enable me to write to the MicroSD Card at USB3-rates, not at 0,5 MB per second (had the latter issue with the GalaxyS7edge after encrypting MicroSD)?

and: allow me to quickly transfer pictures into MDScan, CamScanner or whatever scanner app AND not be totally oversized (IPhone CamScanner gets me A4-pages in black/white of app. 200-400 KB; GS7edge gave me the full blast of 4MB per page which isn't acceptable; even going down to 5MB didn't help that much).

and: have a reliable GPS?

I tend to pick either Galaxy S8 (perhaps plus) or HTC U11, but cannot really decide. HTC U11 does not seem to have a Camera app that can be triggered with a voice command; and using 3rd-party-apps usually leads to a loss in either speed or quality (seen that on the iPhone and my previous android experience; I may be mistaken though).

I would appreciate if you could comment, if not on all, then at least on some of the points I raised. 
Cheers 
Travelfriend


----------



## donnebonn (Jun 20, 2017)

BrotherMark456 said:


> I myself would go and get a Samsung S5 and have it rooted and install some T.W.R.P.  Jazz that bad boy up with some Xposed framework and your good to go, as that among other things will enable you (after you then install the Xposed apk and proper xposed module) to write to the ex S.D. with up to Android 6.0.1.
> This is one reason I was never enthusiastic about the S6 or S7, Corning glass? It looks nice but don't drop it! Gorilla glass is fine for me!
> Feature wise, the S5 was the prototype for the S6 and S7 and it should cost you less than what you would spend to repair your S7.

Click to collapse



Hi there!  I currently have an s5, I bought it brand new 2 years ago.  I have cricket as my carrier.
I wanted to root the phone, and spent hours here trying to do so, only to find out the bootloader is locked, so I gave up. 
Now, the blue tooth won't work, the wifi won't work and I've  purchased 3 replacement batteries for it and none of them last more than 2 hours. 
Do you know of any fixes for these problems? 
I don't want to shell out money for a new phone.  But if I have to, can you recommend one that has a long life, removable battery and sd card  that's rootable?
My romance with Samsung is over. They've been a disappointment with this phone and my 8.0 note tablet (no more software updates, and stuck with kit kat on both devices)
Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## BrotherMark456 (Jun 21, 2017)

donnebonn said:


> Hi there! I currently have an s5, I bought it brand new 2 years ago. I have cricket as my carrier.
> I wanted to root the phone, and spent hours here trying to do so, only to find out the bootloader is locked, so I gave up.
> Now, the blue tooth won't work, the wifi won't work and I've purchased 3 replacement batteries for it and none of them last more than 2 hours.
> Do you know of any fixes for these problems?
> ...

Click to collapse




Donnebonn, 

The bootloader on a S5 would not normally be locked. Was the S5 you bought a phone that was made for Cricket or did you pick up that carrier later?
There should be a way to unlock the bootloader, have you researched?
The problems your now having with your phone ....
have you tried a backup and reset?
If so I would recommend to download Kies and then after doing a full wipe (data, delvik and cache)
put the phone into download mode and using Kies download the latest Android version for your phone.

That should fix any problems perhaps caused by trying to root a bootloader locked phone.
(this is also a good way to unbrick a phone if you can manage to get it back to stock recovery mode where you can do the full wipe and put it into download mode).

If your unsure about how to do any of this, let me know and I shall guide you... my Jedi friend.

Until then, here's something to watch, this will show you the Kies method discussed.

m.youtube.com/watch?v=LqoX7wNhotk

Have a great day!


Brother Mark


----------



## stiftt (Jun 21, 2017)

Hello
Samsung galaxy s7 or Lg v20?
Thx!


----------



## RogerF81 (Jun 21, 2017)

stiftt said:


> Hello
> Samsung galaxy s7 or Lg v20?
> Thx!

Click to collapse



S7!


----------



## RamonAndroid (Jun 21, 2017)

Hello, I broke my phone a few days ago so I’m going to need a new one. My older phone where the nexus 5 and the oneplus x. both rocking close to stock android, having a +- 5’ screen and handeling everything I trew at it.
I was thinking of getting the nexus 5x, since its pretty cheap, perfect screen size and stock android.
my second option would be the new Nokia 6 coming out, great build and stock andoid.

Nexus 5x:

+ 	perfect screen size
+ 	stock andoid
+ 	allot of costum rom’s for when google stops updates
+ 	can order it today and have it in a few days
-	Only 2GB ram
-	Few years old already
-	Poor build
Nokia 6
+	Stock andoid
+	Great build 
+ 	better specs, and more ram
+	New phone, so more longer updates?
-	5.5’ screen, a little to big to my taste
-	No costum roms, so no options there
-	Have to wait until 14/07 to get it

I know nexus line is great, but the fact that’s the phone a few years old and only has 2GB ram got me a bit worried.. what do you guys suggest?


----------



## xydra (Jun 21, 2017)

Hello, guess I need help from you people out there.
Currently I own a OnePlus One which is dying (fails to charge from time to time, leaving me with a dead phone in the morning) so I need a new one.
The phone I am looking for should have very good performance and should be future proof (company or good dev support)

So here is where I'm at with different phones:
- iPhone: Too expensive and I don't like the iOS experience (out)
- S8: No.
- Pixel: Too expensive (out)
- Essential: Looks cool but is expensive and I dont know how well it's going to get supported
- HTC U11: Like the Essential but doesn't look as good (out)
- OnePlus 5: Prices is OK, but I'm struggling with looks and I don't like the way the company is heading
- Xiaomi Mi6: Hard to get and might be a gamble with customs here. Also I don't like how it looks from the back
- LG G6: Old specs and not future proof (out)
- ???

So which phones am I missing or would you still recommend one of the above?
Hope you can help me 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## RogerF81 (Jun 21, 2017)

xydra said:


> Hello, guess I need help from you people out there.
> Currently I own a OnePlus One which is dying (fails to charge from time to time, leaving me with a dead phone in the morning) so I need a new one.
> The phone I am looking for should have very good performance and should be future proof (company or good dev support)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Perhaps the Sony XZ Premium. Or just wait till next year, there will be a major SoC update.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## daddyodevil (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi guys, i was looking to buy a mid range phone, my need are, good cellular call quality, really good screen quality since i read a lot, no lag or performance issues for about 2 years or more of possible, good vibration, and a preference is on a head phone back on the bottom. I don't care about the camera, as long its focus is ok for taking pics of my notes. I was looking into the honor 8, but neither do I know about it being good for years to come and also a bit on the pricier side and the redmi note 4 is good, but can i have something a tad bit better i was wondering, i am also waiting for the new asus lineup of this year. 

Any advice guys?


----------



## donnebonn (Jun 23, 2017)

BrotherMark456 said:


> Donnebonn,
> 
> The bootloader on a S5 would not normally be locked. Was the S5 you bought a phone that was made for Cricket or did you pick up that carrier later?
> There should be a way to unlock the bootloader, have you researched?
> ...

Click to collapse



Brother Mark, 
Thank you for your extremely kind, helpful and quick response. 
Last Friday, I backed up my phone with kies, and did a factory data reset ( is that different from the full wipe? ).* I didn't do the data, delvik and cache.
I've read thru these xda forums till my eyes are bleeding to get help. I'm not good at understanding most of what the experts here explain, and when I've asked questions before, I got some seriously not so nice replies. 
Your kind comments are quite refreshing, and I'm truly grateful. 
In answer to your question, I purchased my s5 from Amazon, then put the cricket sim card in. 
I'm so sick of the phone* constantly updating boatware I never put on and can't get off. 
I spent hours trying to root the phone shortly after getting it and kept getting the "fail" .
That's when I searched the forums and found that ATT had locked the bootloader on my model sm-g900a.
At that point I figured I was stuck with the phone and would just live with it. 
So, do you recommend the full wipe?


----------



## bobahgnaoush (Jun 23, 2017)

Looking for a phone + rom combo under 300 that has almost 0% battery drain while idle, preferably a stock android feel and obviously good battery life as well. Thanks!


----------



## BrotherMark456 (Jun 24, 2017)

donnebonn said:


> Brother Mark,
> Thank you for your extremely kind, helpful and quick response.
> Last Friday, I backed up my phone with kies, and did a factory data reset ( is that different from the full wipe? ).* I didn't do the data, delvik and cache.
> I've read thru these xda forums till my eyes are bleeding to get help. I'm not good at understanding most of what the experts here explain, and when I've asked questions before, I got some seriously not so nice replies.
> ...

Click to collapse




Donnebonn,

For those who don't treat you with the same respect that they would appreciate themselves, just humor them, they must forget what it was like once upon a time trying to figure out how to root and install the Arco168 I.C.S. custom ROM for their Galaxy Wonder.

A factory data reset is the same as a full wipe without delvik and cache being wiped also. Do the full wipe which will include the delvik and cache. I would always recommend this after a factory data reset and before a custom ROM install otherwise you might inheret a problem if your doing it to correct issues or for a custom ROM install not doing so can cause problems.

After the delvik and cache wipe go and install /reinstall the most recent Android version for your S5 using Kies if you're​ still  having any issues that the simple factory data reset would usually but not always solve.

I asked the question about your carrier Cricket because I was wondering if Cricket was doing the same thing as AT&T and Verizon or whether or not you had a phone produced for someone else.
Here's something recent for your AT&T root problem.

forum.xda-developers.com/att-galaxy-s5/general/guide-merry-christmas-heres-t3516196

Read it carefully and fully and proceed step by step.You may wish to keep the instructions on an open p.c. window or separately printed for your convenience.

Please let me know how things work out for you and if you need anything further for assistance.

Have a great day, and if I have been helpful please don't forget to hit the thank you button for my post.


Brother Mark


----------



## texasniteowl (Jun 25, 2017)

I am starting to look into replacing my Samsung Galaxy S4. Earlier this year I did load JDC Opt. Lineage 14.1 (Jan. 20 bld) which has temporarily made it feel newer, but it is still 4 yrs old now. I have not "kept up" with new phones so really have very little idea what is out there. I am looking for:

* excellent call reception/signal (we have one room in our house that is usually a dead zone; unfortunately, that room is about to become my office; all other rooms in the house can make and receive calls no problem)
* android, 7.x or ability to get to 7.x easily
* unlocked bootloader / ability to load custom roms
* likely to receive active development here on XDA for a couple years
* will last 3-4 yrs
* works on AT&T (AT&T Go Plan), so bands 2, 4, 5, and 12/17
* good camera
* no more than $400, closer to $300 is better
* supports wifi calling (for the aforementioned dead zone room)
* becomes a hotspot (my Go plan does allow tethering; I don't need this often, but is helpful now and then)
* screen size of 5" is preferred, no larger than 5.5"
* storage, 32gb is plenty for me
* works with android auto (about to get a new car, likely will have this)

I am not a "power" user. I don't often watch videos on my phone. I only rarely play any games on it. I use it for calls, texts, email, calendar and camera, facebook, some google searches. Maps/navigation is somewhat rare at the moment when I'm at home but useful during trips 2-3 times a year.

Also, I'm open to other suggestions re: my one dead-zone room. I know they used to make those femto cell units? Not sure the status of those.

As mentioned, I haven't kept up with phones, but the Moto G4 and G5 phones are on my list. Otherwise I know essentially nothing about the Huawei, HTC, LG, etc. options. I've also seen some mentions of Xiaomi, OnePlus, ZTE Axon 7, and Sony, but I know nothing about their features or prices (yes, I'm going to start looking at those next).

So basically I am open to any suggestions on where to start.


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 26, 2017)

texasniteowl said:


> I am starting to look into replacing my Samsung Galaxy S4. Earlier this year I did load JDC Opt. Lineage 14.1 (Jan. 20 bld) which has temporarily made it feel newer, but it is still 4 yrs old now. I have not "kept up" with new phones so really have very little idea what is out there. I am looking for:
> 
> * excellent call reception/signal (we have one room in our house that is usually a dead zone; unfortunately, that room is about to become my office; all other rooms in the house can make and receive calls no problem)
> * android, 7.x or ability to get to 7.x easily
> ...

Click to collapse



You should take a look at the Galaxy S7, it has all stuff that you mentioned and it's basically on sale everywhere these days because of the new S8 launching, even some people were able to get it for $400.
And the OnePlus 3/3T as well.


----------



## texasniteowl (Jun 26, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> You should take a look at the Galaxy S7, it has all stuff that you mentioned and it's basically on sale everywhere these days because of the new S8 launching, even some people were able to get it for $400.
> And the OnePlus 3/3T as well.

Click to collapse



I like the thought of the S7, but I don't usually associate Samsung with unlocked bootloaders. I'm in the US. Is there an unlocked bootloader version? I will check out the OnePlus. Thanks.


----------



## DroidRaghav (Jun 28, 2017)

Hello everyone,
I own a one plus 2 and I am sort of bored with the device,
Actually you can understand why, now I am looking for a change and I am looking forward for really practical stuff, so should I go with ONEPLUS 5 or should I wait for Pixel 2 ,I am really not in hurry to buy a phone ohh yes one thing more that the phone I use will be my daily driver and I will not change it for next 2 years.


----------



## mephi_ (Jun 29, 2017)

Hello together,

after a few android phones and a bad experience with the duration of available updates, Im looking for a new phone with good support for custom ROMs. Important for me is a display size of about 5.5 inch, a sd card slot and a very good camera(I dont like taking a real camera with me). I hoped the OnePlus 5 would have a sd card slot, but I was disappointed
Also important is, that the possibility (I know there is no certainty) of available custom ROMs in the future is high. Im not very experienced with driver availability and what other issues are important for this.
Can you recommend me a phone with the above specs?


----------



## zelendel (Jun 29, 2017)

mephi_ said:


> Hello together,
> 
> after a few android phones and a bad experience with the duration of available updates, Im looking for a new phone with good support for custom ROMs. Important for me is a display size of about 5.5 inch, a sd card slot and a very good camera(I dont like taking a real camera with me). I hoped the OnePlus 5 would have a sd card slot, but I was disappointed
> Also important is, that the possibility (I know there is no certainty) of available custom ROMs in the future is high. Im not very experienced with driver availability and what other issues are important for this.
> Can you recommend me a phone with the above specs?

Click to collapse




One word of advice and this goes for everyone that is looking for a new device. Never base it on custom rom availability.  The reason I say this is that there is never a promise that the maintainer will not break the device and that ends support for that device until someone else takes up the device as the orignal maintianer normally upgrades when this happen.  So if the only custom rom support that is a sure bet is the rom you produce yourself. If you cant do roms then dont even worry about it. Get a device that suites your needs. 


If you want to be sure it will get at least some then go with one of the past 2 year flagship devices this will have the most users but they tend to upgrade every year which leaves many device without a maintainer.


----------



## mephi_ (Jun 29, 2017)

zelendel said:


> If you cant do roms then dont even worry about it. Get a device that suites your needs.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your advice. What would you suggest if I dont want to buy a new phone every 2 years? I want a phone for a longer time and dont produce so mush e-waste. I have no problem with the price of a new flagship if I can use the device for 4 years.


----------



## sixthday6 (Jun 29, 2017)

*Buying Second Hand Laptop, because i aint rich.*

Hello there! I'm a student that needs help with getting a laptop. Here are 4 laptops I saw on a local online shop, yes they're all second hand, there are lots of things I need to do with the laptop I'm gonna use.

Here are some:
Photoshop
Programming
Playing games I really wanted to play, but wasnt able since our pc sucks, like GTA V (I love GTA Series so much that i hated myself for not playing V because of the sh**** pc).

Please, if ever there's a laptop that fits the requirements I need, please let me know which of the ff. I gave made it in. By the way, I live in the Philippines so my budget just goes to 500 dollars?? Not sure if I calculated it right but if you want to convert it, it's PHP 25000. 

If there's other laptops you want to suggest for me please do suggest it, but I would love to see your reviews with the laptops I gave.


----------



## 0657_Code (Jun 29, 2017)

sixthday6 said:


> Hello there! I'm a student that needs help with getting a laptop. Here are 4 laptops I saw on a local online shop, yes they're all second hand, there are lots of things I need to do with the laptop I'm gonna use.

Click to collapse



From just having a quick look the Acer seems like the best option out of these. You should have an SSD for the system at least though, so find out whether you can add a second drive (or replace the optical drive). Don't go with an i3 for gaming, however I'm not sure if the U models are any better. 8 GB Ram should be the minimum. 

Don't expect Ultra settings (lol) or even high settings with a proper framerate.

And if you end up getting a second hand device be sure to get the seller's information (verified) to prevent getting ripped off. Test all ports and functions, if possible. Look out for signs of water damage. Run something graphically heavy to make sure the discrete GPU works. Have a look at the battery and drive health reports.


----------



## sixthday6 (Jun 29, 2017)

0657_Code said:


> From just having a quick look the Acer seems like the best option out of these. You should have an SSD for the system at least though, so find out whether you can add a second drive (or replace the optical drive). Don't go with an i3 for gaming, however I'm not sure if the U models are any better. 8 GB Ram should be the minimum.
> 
> Don't expect Ultra settings (lol) or even high settings with a proper framerate.

Click to collapse



Hey there, of course I'm not into those high settings since I just wanted to try it out. But, mind if you make a top 4 out of it?


----------



## 0657_Code (Jun 29, 2017)

sixthday6 said:


> Hey there, of course I'm not into those high settings since I just wanted to try it out. But, mind if you make a top 4 out of it?

Click to collapse



Just saying because one advertised it with ultra/high settings in GTA V... maybe in 800x600 (lol)

I have to work so I just can't take too much time, sorry. Look up the laptops for their screen, keyboard and connectivity - that is equally important but a more subjective decision.


----------



## djdelarosa25 (Jun 30, 2017)

My budget is $300-$400. What device should I get?


----------



## Horagino (Jun 30, 2017)

So I had my HTC M9 since the release. I'm now planning to get a new device.
I can't decide, OnePlus 5 or Samsung s7/s7 edge. These phones are within my price range (contract), the others don't seem as appealing other suggestion can be made. The S8 is more expensive so that's out of the question.


----------



## lesterjoel123 (Jul 1, 2017)

*Which device do i buy?*

Hey which phone is better suited for performance?
A phone with 3gb ram and SD 821 or a phone with SD 820 and 6gb


----------



## 350Rocket (Jul 1, 2017)

It probably depends whether you're doing more multitasking or more games, loading apps the first time etc.

Personally I'd take the 820 and 6gb just because I still find my 2 year old galaxy s6 plenty fast enough, other than sometimes not keeping stuff in memory. I even have a 4 year old lg g2 with Snapdragon 800 that isn't what I would call slow yet.


----------



## 350xhilaration (Jul 2, 2017)

*Phone with Qi built-in to fit 2017 Camry Qi charge pad?*

I have a Motorola Nexus 6 and love it, but I just bought a 2017 Camry XLE with the Qi charging pad and my N6 is too wide to fit.

Any suggestions on a comparable spec'd phone in a narrower form factor (with Qi built-in)?

Thanks!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## mkey82 (Jul 2, 2017)

*Looking for a new smartphone*

Hello people.

I've been looking around for a few days now, it's an even Steven in my head currently.
When it comes to priorities I'm looking for this:
1. decent battery life and a decently sized battery. I limited my scope to mainly SD 625 and above chipset
2. a device which could last for 4+ years, with proper care of course and possibly a battery replacement down the line
3. price below 300€ and EU availability. Paying (extra) taxes makes my screen crawl
4. solid construction since I have a tendency to drop my phones half a dozen times over their lifetime. Never broken one, incredibly
5. custom ROM support
6. a 5 inch device with the micro sd slot and the audio jack, preferably without glass one the back. I also very much hate the protruding camera lens, but won't throw a fit over that proclivity of mine at this time. I prefer flat phones.
Point 6 is very much destined for compromise.

I don't put much stock into graphics performance, I only ever play simple games and use the phone moderately. Currently I'm using Cubot X17 and while this was quite a cheap phone over 2 years ago (about 140€) battery life is not great (35+% per hour with low screen lighting) and has weird spikes at times, with considerable inexplicable drops, among other issues. Either way, I'm looking for a decent replacement, the list has been boiling down to this:

1. *Lenovo P2*, I can get it locally for about 310€ which seems a tad too expensive
- large battery + SD 625 should provide a nice battery life
- not sure if it supports quick charge or some form of the same
- supposedly has an iffy camera
- is a bit too bulky and rather ... lets say plain

2. *Sony Xperia M5 Dual*, goes for about 210€ here
- it's rather old but the last in the row of xperias which looks interesting to me
- my previous xperia was an Xperia Ray and I really REALLY loved that phone. Until it got run over by time, repeatedly
- I looked at X compact, but appears quite expensive locally for what it offers
- doesn't appear to have lineage support

3. *Xiaomi Redmi 4 (Prime)*, this one looks quite affordable, about 210€ on honorbuy or about 190€ on goldway
- first phone on this list about which I have some concerns over lasting 4 years+
- some similar models really sucked on durability tests and while I don't plan to snap this one in two with my hands or anything else, I'd prefer to own a phone which doesn't break like a kitkat under moderate pressure

4. *LeEco Le Pro3*, on honorbuy the 32GB version goes for about 290€ which is decent. I also haven't been able to find it anywhere else on EU "stock"
- this is a very interesting phone which meets most of my requirements and then some but ...
- it has 32GB ROM without the micro SD port, which sucks and ...
- it apparently has issues with the charger so I'd probably have to toss the provided one in the bin and use a normal charger, just to be safe. Or buy a decent quick charger. Also ...
- the company also seems to be going under, so why the hell am I even considering this device ????
- it is also a 5,5 inch device
- has lineage support

5. *Samsung Galaxy S6*, (32GB) locally I can purchase this one from a rather remote store for about 270€ which seems to be a very good price, usually here the standard price is about 450€
- the main issue I have with this device is the battery life which appears to be problematic to say the least, which makes sense considering the resolution and the battery capacity. How large of an issue is this? I typically optimize my devices considerably so if it can be extended considerably with care I wouldn't have a problem doing so
- similar to Le Pro it's bound to 32GB ROM which may not be as terrible in technical sense as much as it's irksome
- regarding build quality, this one seems most reassuring to me
- doesn't have lineage support but Samsung seems keen on updates for this phone (or does it?)

6. *Samsung A5 2017*, for about 335€
- just seems rather overpriced and not really worth breaking my set goal of 300€

7. *Xiaomi Mi 5s*, the 64GB versions goes for about 280€ from honorbuy, 250€ from goldway
- considering structural integrity of Mi 5, Mi 5s makes me very cautious. It doesn't have glass back so it should fare well in this regard. At least better than Mi 5
- they appear to have moved to a steel frame for Mi 6, which is nice but I'd have to break my 300€ rule. Break it, kick it in the nuts and look myself in the mirror and ask "what the hell do you need such a high end device for?" I really, really don't
- has lineage support

This would be the extended list, I guess. If push came to shove, I'd probably drop P2, M5 and A5. Then if I start to cross reference stuff, I'd start to think about how Redmi being only about 20% cheaper than Mi 5s is not really worth it so it boils down to either Le Pro 3, S6 or Mi 5s. Or does it? Please, help this sucker out.


----------



## ameinild (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi. Apparently I have very high demands for a new small tablet, because I can't really find anything that suit my needs, but I would like to know if I missed something.

What I'm looking for is:


7-9 inches
USB-C connector
On-screen navigation keys (not hardware like Samsung for instance)
Good root/toolkit/ROM support

So far I'm coming up short. The ASUS ZenPad 3 8.0 (Z581KL) is totally perfect and cool, except for virtually no root and ROM support as far as I can see.
Am I missing something, or is my wishlist simply not possible to fulfill so far? I realize that if I don't care about either USB-C or on-screen navigation I can perhaps get something, but I really think these features should be standard on tablets today.
Any help appreciated! Thanks


----------



## jerm1027 (Jul 5, 2017)

I could use some help finding a device. I'm looking for a secondary device to supplement my Nexus 6P and I haven't really been keeping up with the latest devices. This secondary device will primarily be used on my motorcycle to read sensor data in real time via Bluetooth while riding. So my top criteria are:

Large display (≥ 5.5" display, with a device width ≤ 3.25" - not picky about resolution)
Cheap (≤ $200, preferable < $150)
Able to run AOSP / Custom ROM

The Moto E4 Plus looks promising, but not sure when that is coming out. Any other suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## djdelarosa25 (Jul 5, 2017)

Looking for a phone around $300-$350

I'm not asking for a lot, just good specs for the price and stock Android out of the box with good software update support. Another bonus would be for the device to have a nice modding community here in XDA for lots of custom ROM's and kernels.


----------



## An1MuS_ (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi guys,
Let's see if you can help me with this! I'm looking for a smartphone with:
1) Great battery life
2) Great camera
3) <= 5.2" screen size
4) <= 400€
5) Decent performance (not for games, just browsing, GPS, youtube)
My previous choice was a Sony Xperia Z1 compact which fitted all of these, and was awesome to have, but I had to replace it due to an malfunction. Currently I'm looking into the Samsung A5 2017 though the camera doesn't seem good enough (haven't seen the sensor size anywhere, which means Samsung is shy about it, and it doesn't have image stabilization, which sucks for video shooting)
Cheers and thanks in advance, I appreciate it very much!


----------



## Phoneguy589 (Jul 7, 2017)

350xhilaration said:


> I have a Motorola Nexus 6 and love it, but I just bought a 2017 Camry XLE with the Qi charging pad and my N6 is too wide to fit.
> 
> Any suggestions on a comparable spec'd phone in a narrower form factor (with Qi built-in)?
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



I've got an S7 edge with a mophie qi charging case and charges in my 2016 Silverado.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## torojet (Jul 7, 2017)

I have HTC M8 and because it is Verizon version, I need to use it with custom ROM( Verizon won't let me use tethering unless I pay them money). I'm not living in the US, so phones are little more expensive in my country.

I looked up current phones and liked *Xiaomi 5,5s, Mi Max, Red Mi Note 4, LG g5( a bit overpriced for me), Asus zenfone 3( lots of variants. I'm confused).*

These phones are the ones that I can afford. I mainly use my phone to WhatsApp, Spotify, watching Series, some google documents stuff, sometimes for the camera, and sometimes for Facebook and Messenger. I almost never play games.

My current M8 doesn't survive a day. I need good battery, relatively better performance. and a decent camera (M8's camera is quite good, but a better camera is, you know, better). Because, as I stated, I use ROM, It's kinda unstable, it is not crashing but it is slow. So when I buy a phone I want to have it good OS. I'm using my phone in English language, so it won't be a problem if the official OS only offers English.

Any recommendation will be appreciated.


----------



## iofhua (Jul 7, 2017)

Can any of the tracfone phones be rooted easily with a one-click app? I don't want to image the phone.

Right now I'm eyeballing the tracfone galaxy luna. I like the OLED screen and that it has a 4.5 inch screen (easier to fit in pocket). But I would go with nearly anything tracfone has if it's easy to root.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## sixthday6 (Jul 8, 2017)

*Buying Second Hand Laptop, because i aint rich 2.0*

Hey hello, I'm back (well idk if y'all even know me heh) but I already asked here and got good advices from you guys so I'm going to ask again. 

I'm from PH and I'm a student who's planning to buy 2nd hand laptops bc i aint rich :---), budget is at $500 (i converted, it's somewhere 25000 pesos). 

Things I'm gonna do with the laptop:
Photoshop
Programming
Playing GTA 5 even with the minimum req, I've been wanting to play it. *ugly sigh*

Please help me choose, I got the screenshots of specs instead of just the model because I need comparisons, I guess. And if possible, please make a top 4 *ugly puppy eyes* 

im really trying hard to find a good one and then testing it on canyourunit lol


----------



## djdelarosa25 (Jul 8, 2017)

sixthday6 said:


> Hey hello, I'm back (well idk if y'all even know me heh) but I already asked here and got good advices from you guys so I'm going to ask again.
> 
> I'm from PH and I'm a student who's planning to buy 2nd hand laptops bc i aint rich :---), budget is at $500 (i converted, it's somewhere 25000 pesos).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. Acer E5-575G (2nd pic)
2. Acer V3-575G (4th pic)
3. Asus X555L (1st pic)
4. Acer E5-475G (3rd pic)

Number 1 has the best video card so it'll be best for gaming. Also, it seems to be the newest and has the most features. Though if you can, bump up the ram to 8 GB.

Number 2 and 3 have more or less the same GPU, but the Acer is better because of the i7 and it has 8 GB of RAM out of the box.

Number 4 didn't state the GPU, so I'll guess it's Intel Integrated Graphics, which is terrible for gaming. So, no.


----------



## sixthday6 (Jul 8, 2017)

*hey there*



djdelarosa25 said:


> 1. Acer E5-575G (2nd pic)
> 2. Acer V3-575G (4th pic)
> 3. Asus X555L (1st pic)
> 4. Acer E5-475G (3rd pic)
> ...

Click to collapse



Really? I actually tried the can you run it between Acer V3 and Acer E5-57 and used GTA V as the game, for the minimum settings, V3 actually won since E5 didnt pass the CPU standards. So I thought, probably the V3 works better? Since GTA V has a really high standards for their game lol. But hey, thanks for the feedback! I'm actually stuck between the two laptops and I'm still deciding.

But, mind if you tell me how to upgrade my RAM? Do I physically do it? Since if ever I got one, I'm actually scared to physically do some upgrade to it.

Here's the comparison I did, forgot to add it. Obviously when it comes to GPU E5 would win since it has a higher graphics card but I somehow got convinced by how V3's gap is pretty big. 

First pic - Acer E5-57
Second - Acer V3


----------



## jatintomar (Jul 8, 2017)

Guys is moto g4 plus is worth of buying at this time in india??


----------



## jerm1027 (Jul 8, 2017)

jerm1027 said:


> I could use some help finding a device. I'm looking for a secondary device to supplement my Nexus 6P and I haven't really been keeping up with the latest devices. This secondary device will primarily be used on my motorcycle to read sensor data in real time via Bluetooth while riding. So my top criteria are:
> 
> Large display (≥ 5.5" display, with a device width ≤ 3.25" - not picky about resolution)
> Cheap (≤ $200, preferable < $150)
> ...

Click to collapse



I opted for a second hand (Moto) Nexus 6. Feels kinda strange since I already have a Nexus 6P, but I snagged the Nexus 6 for $155, so I'm happy. It checks all the boxes.


----------



## djdelarosa25 (Jul 8, 2017)

sixthday6 said:


> Really? I actually tried the can you run it between Acer V3 and Acer E5-57 and used GTA V as the game, for the minimum settings, V3 actually won since E5 didnt pass the CPU standards. So I thought, probably the V3 works better? Since GTA V has a really high standards for their game lol. But hey, thanks for the feedback! I'm actually stuck between the two laptops and I'm still deciding.
> 
> But, mind if you tell me how to upgrade my RAM? Do I physically do it? Since if ever I got one, I'm actually scared to physically do some upgrade to it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please don't use sites like that to test your game performance =) The estimation game is a failure

Also, on all laptops you provided (except for the **** Acer without a GPU), you'll run at 720p low-medium settings at >30 fps

Google. Upgrading RAM is EZ.

EDIT: Here - http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Core-i7-6500U-vs-Intel-Core-i3-7100U/m36930vsm176913

19% difference in effective speed. That is tiny. Unnoticeable in the game. Both are low power dual-cores anyway. If comparing laptops that have processors with the "U" suffix, don't bother. More or less they are all the same. i3's-i7's, all low voltage dual cores. Maybe with hyper-threading, varying clock speeds.

Just get the one with the best GPU and be done with it. The Acer E5 has GDDR5 as vRAM. The V5 has GDDR3. That is night and day. Just make sure to upgrade RAM to 8 GB.


----------



## Procow (Jul 9, 2017)

Is buying new upcoming MAZE Alpha http://www.mazemobile.com/maze-alpha.html?utm_source=maze&utm_medium=banner&utm_campaign=alpha
Worth it? It looks good but i want to get your opinion guys.


----------



## jk6090 (Jul 9, 2017)

*Bluetooth Speaker*

Can I for some advice on this kind of device here? If no please delete. 

Anyway, I need a fix for my issue, which is the fact that I don't have signal inside home, so my cell has to be in my backyard. I need to hear, for example, in the living room, if a text message comes in (this little chime that plays in Messages , WhatsApp, email, etc. Will a Bluetooth Speaker solve the problem? Thanks


----------



## juanq214 (Jul 10, 2017)

jatintomar said:


> Guys is moto g4 plus is worth of buying at this time in india??

Click to collapse



It's OK, although you can also go for Redmi note 4

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## S1611 (Jul 11, 2017)

I'm looking to replace my 6S with an android phone. I have had OPO, OPT, Xiaomi 3sPrime, Honor 8 in the past and of the lot I liked the Honor 8 the most.

My main criteria for buying my next smartphone is:

1. Camera

2. Performance

Thats it. I want it to last two years and still hold its own in these two criteria.  My budget is $700 (Max)


----------



## Nazha_Ember (Jul 11, 2017)

*I have offers on good models, but not on the One Plus I wanted... Should I change ?*

Hello ladies and gentlemen,

I'm switching *from my Sony Z3 Compact to something a bit more new*, and I was looking for your advices, not only on the model as such, but on the different price tags I can have.

My service provider (SFR in France) *proposes the Galaxy S8+ at 392€ (450$)* *or the Xperia XZ Premium at 193€ (219$) all included* (no more charges on the subscription or whatsoever).

*However I'm a really huge fan of the One Plus* new flagships (3T and 5) but they don't have it.

In my country, reminder, *the 3T is at 380€ (64go) or 420€ (128go)* (both respectively 433$ and 480$)
and *the 5 is at 440€ (6go RAM 64go) or 520€ (8go RAM 128go)* (both respectively at 500$ and 590$)

So basically (+tl;dr)* is my beloved One Plus 5 worth the extra 130€ compared to the S8+ ?*
Or* is my beloved One Plus 3T worth the extra 30€ compared to the S8+ ?
*
Or *should I settle to the Galaxy S8+ even if it's not my brand* nor predilection model ?

Thanks a lot for your future answers !
On the question "why am I such a fan of One Plus ?" well I like their OS, their batteries and camera, and on top of all their design and the brand's image and trust I have in them !

Thanks again !


----------



## juanq214 (Jul 11, 2017)

S1611 said:


> I'm looking to replace my 6S with an android phone. I have had OPO, OPT, Xiaomi 3sPrime, Honor 8 in the past and of the lot I liked the Honor 8 the most.
> 
> My main criteria for buying my next smartphone is:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you liked the honor 8 and with such wide budget, go for the honor 9, or have a look at the Huawei P10. The both have great cameras and top notch performance. 



Nazha_Ember said:


> Hello ladies and gentlemen,
> 
> I'm switching *from my Sony Z3 Compact to something a bit more new*, and I was looking for your advices, not only on the model as such, but on the different price tags I can have.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd go for the XZ premium, for 200 bucks it's quite a bargain. If you don't care about money and you like Oneplus (I am a fan too), go for the OP3T. I wouldn't pick the OP5 right now as it is too fresh, I'll wait a bit to see how it does, and to make sure the phone performs well in all aspects. On the other hand the S8 is a great pick too and the price tag you are being given is not bad at all. Good luck with your purchase. 

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Nazha_Ember (Jul 11, 2017)

juanq214 said:


> I'd go for the XZ premium, for 200 bucks it's quite a bargain. If you don't care about money and you like Oneplus (I am a fan too), go for the OP3T. I wouldn't pick the OP5 right now as it is too fresh, I'll wait a bit to see how it does, and to make sure the phone performs well in all aspects. On the other hand the S8 is a great pick too and the price tag you are being given is not bad at all. Good luck with your purchase.

Click to collapse



Thanks that seems clever.

So anything but the OP5 because the price is not as great as the others and only the future will tell us if it's worth ?
The only thing bothering me about the S8+ is Samsung's layer on top of the OS and the badly located finger scanner.

the OP3T seems perfect though


----------



## Soapy! (Jul 13, 2017)

Hello everyone,

 I tend to upgrade from a budget or mid-range Android device every year.  I currently have the Honor 5X as my daily and I am currently seeking to replace it with a mid-range Samsung phablet. Also, I reside in the US where Samsung's mid-range offerings are almost barren.

I've got my sights set on the following:

-J7 Prime (2016)
-J7 2017 (1080p 3GB variant, not out in US yet)
-J7 Pro (Not sure if it'll come out in the US)

I will also take a small peek at what available on the A-series side.  But for now, these are my choices.  So, should I get hired within the next week, is it suggested that I wait for these phones to come out, or go with the J7 Prime?  Thanks.

Sent from my KIW-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## giorgos123 (Jul 15, 2017)

Hey guys.

I have been a user of an LG G2 for the past three years and I must say it has served me amazingly well. It still functions awesomely but the wear and tear of the years is starting to become more apparent lately, so I'm thinking it's time for a new one.

Since I am not able to buy a flagship phone right now, I have to resort to a budget choice.

So what would be the best phone under 300€? I am based in Europe btw.

Currently I am in between the ZTE Axon 7 Mini, LG G5 SE, P8 Lite 2017, Honor 8 and Honor 6X, but any other suggestions will of course be appreciated.

Since the G2 is such an old phone, I can imagine that any one of these phones will feel like an upgrade in terms of performance, so what I value most right now is 1) the camera and 2) general build quality. 

So basically, which is the overall best of the budget phones that has the best camera out of the bunch?

I'm leaning towards the Honor 6X because of its camera. What do you guys think?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## djdelarosa25 (Jul 15, 2017)

Is the Moto Z Play still worth buying?


----------



## android1288 (Jul 16, 2017)

i need suggestion to purchase smartphone around 12-13k.

i am hardcore user.operating speed should be fast.

Sent from my XT1068 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## sinfulgray (Jul 16, 2017)

I'm upgrading from a Verizon Galaxy S5. Was thinking about a LG Nexus 5x. Do t want to spend more than $250. How is the nexus?

Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## pawnstar (Jul 17, 2017)

Is there any max 6" device with an Intel chipset, anybody know?


----------



## 350Rocket (Jul 17, 2017)

sinfulgray said:


> I'm upgrading from a Verizon Galaxy S5. Was thinking about a LG Nexus 5x. Do t want to spend more than $250. How is the nexus?

Click to collapse



I wouldn't want to risk spending money on the Nexus 5x or any of the other bootloop prone lg phones with the 808 processor unless you're okay with replacing the motherboard.


----------



## merwebo_facebook (Jul 18, 2017)

Good morning everybody, i had a fast question, i cant decide what smartphone buy, i find the droid turbo 2 in 130$ and the Moto X Play in 110$ in ebay, what is better choise in this days, i hope find some users with that phones and tell me what is better and why to just go to buy.
Thanks.


----------



## syzy27 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hey I'm looking for a snappy good android tablet that can be flashed with a good rom like Lineage OS, CM 13, AOSP, or RR just a good nice rom and has really nice support on XDA. Also my budget is around $100 I don't mind buying off eBay. And I need it for some gaming and YouTube.


----------



## Dunknos (Jul 20, 2017)

*Coming from a Blu Studio Energy 2*

Could you recommend me a really practical device? I've always valued basic phone utility above everything (battery life, no lag, comfortable). I have a Blu Studio Energy 2 and it has been an amazing smartphone since it allows me to surf and chat all day without problems. I previously had an IPro Q10 which I loved because it had a physical keyboard, making it great to chat on. I had to ditch that one because its keys stopped working. Is there any other android phone with a QWERTY physical keyboard that isn't outdated and keeps a good form factor? I've been looking at Blackberry Keyone, but the price it's outside of my budget, which tops at 200$. The Oukitel K10000pro and K6000plus caught my attention. Do you have any other recommendation, or any comment regarding those phones?


----------



## djdelarosa25 (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi there  I'm looking for a smartphone priced around PHP 20,000 ($400). My priorities are: good build quality, good battery life, stock Android, decent specs, and good software update support (if not, then a good 3rd-party modding community).

What phone do you guys recommend?


----------



## GuestK00235 (Jul 23, 2017)

Hello!

I am looking for a phone with a decent modding community and Dev support.

PRICE - 250$(ABOUT 17,000 INR)
SoC - Better than Snap dragon 430
RAM - more than or 2 GB
ROM - 16+

Recommend me a phone that will be available in India. THANKS


----------



## aff3p (Jul 28, 2017)

*Waterproof and rootable*

I recently killed a "waterproof" S5 Active (with water), which I bought after killing a "waterproof" G'Zone (with water).  I would buy another G'Zone, but I'm using a GSM network.

I bought the CAT S60, which turned out to be a huge disappointment.  It's not rootable, which is annoying, but they also can't read SD cards because the factory bends the pins up.  Seriously, just look at the manufacturer's video on how to install the SD card.  Their demo phone even has bent pins.  So I'm returning the S60.

My criteria are 
Rootable:  I want to remove everything Google from the phone.
Waterproof:  REALLY REALLY WATERPROOF.  I go outside sometimes.  Charging without opening a flap, like the G'Zone, is the best.

Things I would like are 
Small overall size: I don't care about screen size
Affordable:  I don't have a specific budget limitation, but don't use the phone for enough processor intensive stuff for a high end phone to really be worth it.


----------



## JackDCalloway (Jul 30, 2017)

Hey there, it's me again.
My Xperia Z2 failed, so I *need* a new device.

External SD card is a must, camera doesn't have to match Sony standards.
At least 16GB internal memory.
Android 7+ would be nice.

I liked the custom ROM friendliness back in the Samsung S3 days, missed it with the Z2.

I really could use some help.


----------



## StephenT (Jul 31, 2017)

*New dual sim phone ?*

Hi, my lumia 950 won't stop giving me issues, after working fine for over a year and  a half, keeps locking up / rebooting, so it's back to android.

Looking for a higher end  GSM Android dual sim phone  (T-Mobile / US mobile bands + international, for traveling in Europe), preferably with replaceable battery and sd card slot. Battery is more important, as I would like to hang on to it for a while. And a warranty, just in case, Amazon has a bunch of dual sim phones but many don't have warranties. Also would like it rootable, if possible.  

Mainly use phones for .. phone calls  , texts, email, light browsing, kindle reader (if I don't have my nexus 7 with me) and for syncing with my Microsoft band 2. occasionally photos, and maps when i travel.

Was looking at the *OnePlus 5* but worried about non removable battery. I did like my OnePlus One at the time (my dad now has it.) and would want to hang on to it for 2-3 years at least, hopefully.
Also looking at *Sony - XPERIA XZ Premium*, but that is even pricier, and again non removable battery.
Haven't seen much else yet, but just started looking.

Currently back to using my Fire phone, and Sony Z1s (the 920 I was using instead, seems to be shutting down for some reason) which is  a pain, got used to just having one phone.
previous smart phones:
Android: T-Mobile G1 (HTC Dream), T-Mobile G2 (HTC Desire Z) ,Sony Xperia Z1s,  OnePlus One, Amazon Fire Phone
Windows: Nokia Lumia 920 (dev version); Lumia 950XL, Lumia 950


----------



## emprjoe (Jul 31, 2017)

*Anything cheap with Verizon Support, Rootable, and Android 6 compatible*

I am looking for an android phone that I can root, run an older version of android (6 would be ideal), and run on the verizon network. I'm just using it for testing purposes and as a burner phone, so cheap is a priority. 

Literally do not care at all about brand/features etc. as long as it is rootable and can run a version of android prior to 7, and cheap.


----------



## algates (Aug 1, 2017)

Planning to buy a new device after a long time. I need ur valuable suggestions. 
My options are as follows.... 
1. Samsung S8 plus
2. HTC U11
3. LG G6
4. LG V30
5. Samsung note 8
6. Huawei p10 plus
7. Huawei mate 9 pro
8. Asus zenphone ar

Thank u.


----------



## DroidRoot9898 (Aug 1, 2017)

*Bump*



emprjoe said:


> I am looking for an android phone that I can root, run an older version of android (6 would be ideal), and run on the verizon network. I'm just using it for testing purposes and as a burner phone, so cheap is a priority.
> 
> Literally do not care at all about brand/features etc. as long as it is rootable and can run a version of android prior to 7, and cheap.

Click to collapse



Bumping this thread because I'm looking for the same exact thing!


----------



## jasonmerc (Aug 1, 2017)

emprjoe said:


> I am looking for an android phone that I can root, run an older version of android (6 would be ideal), and run on the verizon network. I'm just using it for testing purposes and as a burner phone, so cheap is a priority.
> 
> Literally do not care at all about brand/features etc. as long as it is rootable and can run a version of android prior to 7, and cheap.

Click to collapse




DroidRoot9898 said:


> Bumping this thread because I'm looking for the same exact thing!

Click to collapse



This is a bit hard since you pretty much need Verizon phones (like stuff they sell at their stores) if you want Verizon compatibility, this isn't like a GSM network where you can go get a $50 MediaTek with MM.  Here's one I remember from a couple months ago, the 2016 Galaxy J3.  When I messed with it in the store I'm 95% sure it had either 6.0 or 5.1.1, which would probably mean it's rootable through KingRoot or something.  I can't say for sure, I've only used it as a demo phone in a Verizon store

Its going for just over $80 full price on Amazon new.  You say you need it as a burner, so if its a temporary device you won't be using for a long time you can probably get a pre owned one somewhere else for even less.

https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Galaxy-Verizon-Prepaid-Black/dp/B01F5FYXNO

EDIT: Just checked Gsmarena, they say this will either have 5.1.1 or 6.0 as firmware.  Can't imagine why it wouldn't be rootable, but then again we are talking about Verizon here...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Jammy_Dodger (Aug 3, 2017)

Looking for a budget / mid range phone that can work on UK and USA 4G.  Not bothered which carriers just need to be able to use LTE in both countries.  Preferably a UK/EU phone as will be easier to purchase but if not possible a USA phone is OK will have to wait till I'm next over. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Ophidian_DarkCore (Aug 4, 2017)

Looking for a phone with recent qualcomm chipset, newest kernel possible like 3.14 or newer, and ubertc rom builds. something like https://forum.xda-developers.com/ga...kernel-dorimanx-kernel-los14-1-t3641994/page5 but newer chipset. that 3.15 kernel would be great on an sd 8xx

htc u11 is optimal, but way too expensive it has a 4.4 kernel


----------



## jasonmerc (Aug 5, 2017)

Jammy_Dodger said:


> Looking for a budget / mid range phone that can work on UK and USA 4G. Not bothered which carriers just need to be able to use LTE in both countries. Preferably a UK/EU phone as will be easier to purchase but if not possible a USA phone is OK will have to wait till I'm next over.
> 
> Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



How much is the moto g4 where you are?  Over here its about $175 USD, and works with pretty much every USA 4g LTE band.

I can't find the UK bands anywhere, but the unlocked moto g4 xt1625 works with LTE bands 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 7, 8, 12, 13, 25, 26, and 41 according to GSMArena.  If you get it unlocked straight from Motorola you'll also have the ability to unlock the bootloader and gain access to a wide variety of ROMs: as far as I know the G4 dev community is very active


----------



## JGene1983 (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi..im looking for advice on which of the 100million phones to pick...i have tracfone lg 2 stylo getting money back to buy new but has to be from walmart page.have about $150 to spend ...id like somthing that a tech. dummy like myself can root etc. Was looking at moto g4 ..also whats your thoughts of refurbished phone i seen an lg g4 xt1 somthing ..any advice would be great...


----------



## Taracair (Aug 6, 2017)

I am looking for a nice budget midrange 10" tablet - it can be flagship tablet from recent years, but nice XDA support is a must (I like to work with decent hardware which can be boosted by good software). Let's say 200-300$ is my goal. 

It would be good to have an option to flash some custom android N.

I'd appreciate fast feedback.


----------



## meatpuppet007 (Aug 6, 2017)

Looking to upgrade from the xt1650 Verizon. I Am considering the Galaxy s8. What other Android should I consider?

Sent from my XT1650 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## StarblindMark89 (Aug 7, 2017)

*Android tablets*

Hello From Italy. I'm looking for a tablet. Been eyeing two: Asus Zenpad 3S 10, version z500m and nVidia Shield K1.

First of all, I have a budget of 370 euros ca.
So, I'm undecided. Stock android would be a plus, a notification LED as well, SD card is a welcome bonus. I'll use it for media consumption (TV shows, maybe movies, books, comic books and music), some games, and web browsing.

I'm not interesed in the LTE versions, WiFi is good enough. If I want networks outside, I could always tether it to my phone like I did with my old tablet.

As I've said, stock android, notification led and SD card would all be welcome bonuses.

As of now, I've been eyeing two models none of which have stock android as far as I know, nor a notification LED.

First is Asus Zenpad 3S 10 (the z500M version), second is nvidia shield K1.

Asus Zenpad seems like it has a mediatek cpu, which is one of my main concerns, as I don't know if they are worse than qualcomm CPUs or if they perform better. Also, it's Hexa-core (2x2.1 GHz & 4x1.7 GHz), which means that apps might not be optimized to make the most out of it.

Nvidia Shield K1 has Quad-core 2.2 GHz Cortex-A15, gsmarena reports also the GPU which it says it's a ULP GeForce Kepler (192 cores)

More problems I can find with both of them is that they both have a sub-300 pixel density (264 for Zenpad, 283 for Shield K1).

I am used to the 2013 Nexus 7 which had 323. I don't know if the difference would be very noticeable or not, especially because maybe the increased resolution helps.

Lastly, I was wondering if, since they both got Nougat, they can both use multiwindow. I think it might be kind of useful with the bigger screens.

I, of course, welcome any suggestion about any other tablet not listed above. I'm not sure about screensize. Part of me is interested in trying something bigger than my old Nexus 7, but having never tried a bigger tablet I'm unsure about the comfort of it. I'm also not fully sure about 4:3, but I usually am able to adapt to black bars.

Thanks!


----------



## robgee789 (Aug 7, 2017)

StarblindMark89 said:


> Hello From Italy. I'm looking for a tablet. Been eyeing two: Asus Zenpad 3S 10, version z500m and nVidia Shield K1.
> 
> First of all, I have a budget of 370 euros ca.
> So, I'm undecided. Stock android would be a plus, a notification LED as well, SD card is a welcome bonus. I'll use it for media consumption (TV shows, maybe movies, books, comic books and music), some games, and web browsing.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the shield K1 mate and it is a great tablet, don't worry about the pixel density the screen is plenty sharp enough and it's great for watching movies any other questions just let me know mate

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DA using Tapatalk


----------



## Definitely (Aug 7, 2017)

Hello,
I'm looking for a phone and do far I've set my eyes on a Samsung Galaxy A5 (2017).
As far as I know, the A5 fits well on most of the things, but it has that curved AMOLED screen and glass back, and potentially a bad camera.
So can you guys give me some recommendations on similar phones?

I don't like the curved screens, AMOLED screens, way too big screens, glass body builds and poor quality cameras. I'd add non-removable batteries as well, but apparently that eliminates all the options because that's the new trend.
I want fingerprint reader, preferably on the front, and maybe some notification light as well... Maybe...
I want it to be fast so 4 cores at least, but I'd prefer 8. Waterproof would also be nice but not entirely a necessity. 
The camera must be decent and optical image stabilization would be nice. I'm not sure how bad or good it is on the A5, but I don't mind using another app if that's the problem. 
I also want a decent battery and that is a must.
I liked the dual SIM, but I can live without it.

The only other phones I seem to find similar have AMOLED or their batteries are not enough. I find the htc m10 the best alternative but it's kind of pricey.
So, what do you guys recommend? Or would it be better to wait for a month or two?


----------



## Sniperboy1 (Aug 8, 2017)

Looking for a new phone with 64 gig memory , nougat 7.1.2 or O, amoled screen, 5.5 inch screen.

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## LastStarDust (Aug 9, 2017)

Hello!
I am looking for a phone with these features. They are a must. Everything else is not important.

Android 7
Removable battery
 back-cover with wireless charging (official or not). It must not use the USB port.
SD card expansion slot
The LG V20 is the closest phone that I have found to meet all the requirements (but the wireless charging).
Do you know any smartphone that would meet them all?
Thanks


----------



## eriol1 (Aug 9, 2017)

LastStarDust said:


> Hello!
> I am looking for a phone with these features. They are a must. Everything else is not important.
> Android 7
> Removable battery
> ...

Click to collapse



If an old phone works for you, the Samsung s3 comes to mind. 
Android 7 => official lineageos 14.1 works well enough. Lags when multi tasking 
Removable battery => yes
Wireless charging => contacts exist, need to buy a wireless charging sticker to put inside the back cover. 
SD card => microSD slot.


----------



## algates (Aug 9, 2017)

Planning to buy a new device after a long time. I need ur valuable suggestions. 
My options are as follows.... 
1. Samsung S8 plus
2. HTC U11
3. LG G6
4. LG V30
5. Samsung note 8
6. Huawei p10 plus
7. Huawei mate 9 pro
8. Asus zenphone ar

Thank u.


----------



## LastStarDust (Aug 9, 2017)

eriol1 said:


> If an old phone works for you, the Samsung s3 comes to mind.
> Android 7 => official lineageos 14.1 works well enough. Lags when multi tasking
> Removable battery => yes
> Wireless charging => contacts exist, need to buy a wireless charging sticker to put inside the back cover.
> SD card => microSD slot.

Click to collapse



Thank you for your advice but I am looking for a new-ish phone. At least one that supports stock android 7.


----------



## NokiaBricks (Aug 9, 2017)

*14nm/1080p vs 28nm/720p - Which Will Use Less Power?*

Need some advice here.

14nm/1080p vs 28nm/720p - Which Will Use Less Power?

Two phones, both same brand/model however two separate specs and I need the one that will draw the least battery as I use the phones screen on time for 8 straight hours a day (satnav) so the less battery draw the better. *I do not care about anything else!*

1) Snapdragon 625 - 14nm but 5.5" 1080p Screen
2) Snapdragon 435 - 28nm But 5.0" 720p Screen.

So the first phone has the newer 14nm CPU however has a bigger screen area (5.5") and Full HD.

However the second phone has a smaller screen area at 5.0" and is running less resolution @ 720 but has the older 28nm CPU which draws more power.

So which setup, in theory, would use less power?


----------



## Goofy-Goober (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi guys, i'm from Italy and i'm looking for a new phone, after my LG V10 died (bootloop) Amazon refund the total amount spent (about 600 euros) last year.
i loved the V10, expecially it's DAC and camera, and now i have a Honor 8, bought "in emergency" the same day that V10 bootlooped.

Honor 8 is a good phone, good display, great camera (but no stabilization) and good performance, and it's dual sim, something that i really need right now.
But here in Italy Honor 8 doesn't support carrier aggregation, so no 4G+.... and it has only 32gb of mem.... i must use a SD card so i can't use dual sim capability.

i'm searching a new phone, dual sim + sd card if possible or dual sim + al least 128gb of mem. 4gb+ ram, camera MUST be good!
don't care about display dimension and resolution (better if it's amoled), and dimension of the phone, but if it's not too big is better.
don't care much about battery life, obiviously if it's good it's better   it's more important if it's swappable.
don't really care of waterproofing and other stupid "IP" certifications. i care about my electronics devices, so they are always in safe conditions.

i was thinking of buy:
- LG V20 import version 4gb/64gb dual sim + sd card (DAC, great dual camera, second screen, swappable battery)   320 euros 
- Honor 9 asian version 6gb/128gb dual sim hybrid (great all-round phone, good dual camera but no image stabilization) 450 euros
- One Plus 5 it version 8gb/128gb dual sim hybrid (top performer, amoled, great camera) 500 euros
- Samsung S8+ int. version G9550 6gb/128gb dual sim (great phone, great camera, great amoled display) 750 euros

my doubts:
- LG V20, Honor 9 and S8+ imported will have problem with OTA updates in Italy?
- i read about problems with S8+ display, with weird color... is that a common or rare problem?
- don't really like the stock version of android, so the One Plus may be the last choice...

any suggestions?


----------



## ochialykos (Aug 10, 2017)

*Lenovo K8 note or Redmi note 4*

I am looking to buy a new phone. I have 2 of them in mind, lenovo K8 note and Redmi Note 4. 
I would like to know which of the processors is better, Mediatek Helio x20 (K8 note) or Snapdragon 625 (Redmi note 4). 
Can someone help me out pls?


----------



## Arman5592 (Aug 10, 2017)

*s7edge vs lg g6 vs htc10 ?*

Hello.
I wanted to change my phone lately , so at first I looked at the phone I loved last year , htc10 (because of the clean android , no bloatware and the all around decent-ness) , until I noticed Id have a hard time finding screen protectors , cases , etc for the phone in my country , and it doesnt have warranty in my country and finding a repairman is hard if needed. so buying the htc 10 would be risky in the long run (and short run if I drop it or something)
then I saw the s7 edge on sale for a reasonable price (around $100 more expensive than the htc 10) so I considered that as well , but thats where I have my biggest question.

I have seen glass screen protectors for s7edge but all the comments said that it affected the touchscreen making it less sensitive to touch and all that . are the glass screen protectors for s7edge really that bad or are they the same as other phones' ?
(and by the way , weird as it may sound , s7edge is cheaper than normal s7 in my country , so I wouldnt want s7 , and I dont like touchwiz , so not a fan of samsung , but the s7edge price is nice when compared to my other choices)
then I saw the LG g6 , which I really like , but the software doesnt look good either (i've heard its similar to touchwiz about bloatware , and I dont like how it looks) and the previous flagships have had issues such as bootloops and broken camera lenses , which makes me worry about buying it.

i was also wondering if LG had any form of themes app similar to htc/samsung which could change the entire look of the phone ?

any recommendations which one to buy?
thanks in advance


----------



## archicorn27 (Aug 11, 2017)

ochialykos said:


> I am looking to buy a new phone. I have 2 of them in mind, lenovo K8 note and Redmi Note 4.
> I would like to know which of the processors is better, Mediatek Helio x20 (K8 note) or Snapdragon 625 (Redmi note 4).
> Can someone help me out pls?

Click to collapse




Performance is better on the Helio X23 while heating and battery life is better managed on the Snapdragon 625. 

The Xiaomi Redmi Note 4 with Helio X20 has similar performance. Read its review on GSMArena. 

And BTW, Lenovo K8 Note has the Helio X23 and not the X20.


----------



## Revitalise (Aug 11, 2017)

*Huawei P10 Lite or Moto G5 Plus or Nokia 6*

What should I buy between Huawei P10 Lite , Moto G5 Plus and Nokia 6?
Love the design of 3 of them,
However, Nokia 6 just use Snapdragon 430 :crying:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## nxb (Aug 12, 2017)

What device should I get?

I'd like:
**CDMA/GSM band compatibility with T-Mobile/Verizon even if I need to use QXDM to unlock the bands
*Removable Battery pref w/ extended available
*Headphone Jack
*SD Slot
*Good root/custom rom support
*Identity can be changed via tools like QXDM, ie no surprises like needing super IMEI
*Not too slow/ancient or comically large*

I thought LG V10 or note 3 but those are missing some of the above. There has to be something better.


----------



## cheesiepoof (Aug 12, 2017)

This question is a doozy.

I'm interested in knowing if there's a dual sim phone out there for me in North America, with Verizon supported.  The goal is to use both my Verizon post-paid service in addition to a Canadian carrier sim.  Is there any hope for this scenario?

- Prefer to have root available although not a deal breaker
- Prefer to avoid old, slow or mid-range phones.  I've been using the Nexus 6p on Pure Nexus since Oct '15.
- I will need the ability to turn data completely off on one of the sim cards.  (Hopefully this is standard on all dual sim phones.  This feature was available on a low end Samsung I used in South America 2 years ago.)

Any thoughts?


----------



## nxb (Aug 13, 2017)

ZTE axon 7. It does CDMA/GSM but its a sealed unit so won't work for me.


----------



## cheesiepoof (Aug 13, 2017)

ZTE Axon 7 and Xiaomi Mi Note 2 seem to be the only 2 options for dual sim with Verizon.

ZTE is from May of '16 and the Note is from Oct '16.  Think I'll wait a bit.


----------



## juanq214 (Aug 13, 2017)

algates said:


> Planning to buy a new device after a long time. I need ur valuable suggestions.
> My options are as follows....
> 1. Samsung S8 plus
> 2. HTC U11
> ...

Click to collapse



It seems like you are looking for a flagship, however you are talking about different phones here. It's kinda difficult to give you any advice when you put them all together but dont specify your needs/priorities. If money matters the LG g6 is the cheapest, if you are looking for top notch quality and performance, S8+ is the one... But better if you specify your situation a bit. 




NokiaBricks said:


> Need some advice here.
> 
> 14nm/1080p vs 28nm/720p - Which Will Use Less Power?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The SD 625 is your choice. It really optimices battery and does a great performance at the same time. Regarding the screen size and resolution, the diferences you point aren't that big, it's not worth sacrifying performance and screen size in this case. so you better go with the newer chip that garanties you good performance and great battery life. 




Goofy-Goober said:


> Hi guys, i'm from Italy and i'm looking for a new phone, after my LG V10 died (bootloop) Amazon refund the total amount spent (about 600 euros) last year.
> i loved the V10, expecially it's DAC and camera, and now i have a Honor 8, bought "in emergency" the same day that V10 bootlooped.
> 
> Honor 8 is a good phone, good display, great camera (but no stabilization) and good performance, and it's dual sim, something that i really need right now.
> ...

Click to collapse



Stay away from V20 as it also suffers bootloops. Consider the S8 rather than the S8+ as screen is smaller in the first (something you said you prefer). You definitely won't have any software update issues, if you import it it will probably come with international software which updates via OTA. The S8 is really the best phone right now. As per the OP5, if money matters (which doesn't seem to be the case for you), the OP5 is the most balanced option. Top notch hardware with great software. 





ochialykos said:


> I am looking to buy a new phone. I have 2 of them in mind, lenovo K8 note and Redmi Note 4.
> I would like to know which of the processors is better, Mediatek Helio x20 (K8 note) or Snapdragon 625 (Redmi note 4).
> Can someone help me out pls?

Click to collapse



SD 625 definitely. Mediatek is known for heating issues, poor development and no updates at all. 





Arman5592 said:


> Hello.
> I wanted to change my phone lately , so at first I looked at the phone I loved last year , htc10 (because of the clean android , no bloatware and the all around decent-ness) , until I noticed Id have a hard time finding screen protectors , cases , etc for the phone in my country , and it doesnt have warranty in my country and finding a repairman is hard if needed. so buying the htc 10 would be risky in the long run (and short run if I drop it or something)
> then I saw the s7 edge on sale for a reasonable price (around $100 more expensive than the htc 10) so I considered that as well , but thats where I have my biggest question.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd go for the S7 edge. You can install a buff instead of a tempered glass, I'll do the job, you can use it with any case without worrying about it coming off. Also TouchWiz has improved a lot lately. I hadnt used Samsung since the Note 3, however I was gladly impressed when I recently used a Note 5 running Nougat. They have managed to improve it a lot, actually it kinda looks like Android stock in a way. 



Revitalise said:


> What should I buy between Huawei P10 Lite , Moto G5 Plus and Nokia 6?
> Love the design of 3 of them,
> However, Nokia 6 just use Snapdragon 430 :crying:

Click to collapse



G5 plus or P10L would do the job. The main difference is their software, one runs android stock with better battery life, while Huawei runs EMUI with slightly worse battery life. I would go for the Motorola for the software updates and better battery life. 


Sent from my SM-N935S using Tapatalk


----------



## bailong (Aug 13, 2017)

Hello friends, 

I got a LG G4 Dual Sim but it has been stolen and the second one has a boot loop problem.

Because of money problem, i have bougth a Redmi 3S now and i have installed lineage OS... It makes me so crazy  There is not enougth space, lineage OS is taking all and i dont want to leave the chinese OS. Or i choose Dual Sim or i choose SDCard. 

Anyway, i want to buy a new one on a reconditioning website and they offer these phones, and i wanted to have your advises on them. Which could be the best on a base of price/storage/performance? I could say that if the redmi 3S had more storage it could be ok for my needs :
- archos 40d
- Archos 45c
- LG K3
- huawei p8 32Go lite
- Huawei p8 32Go 
- ZTE Axon Mini 32Go
- Asus Zenfone 3 laser 32Go
- Galaxy S duos GT-S7562 2Go

I would like to have the possibilities to have 2 SIMs and 1 SDCard mini.

Thank all for your advises.


----------



## mocutzzz (Aug 14, 2017)

Can anyone please help me decide my mind on what should i buy, Huawei P10 Lite or Samsung Galaxy A5 2017? What do you guys this is "better" and why?  Thanks a lot!


----------



## GWARslave119 (Aug 15, 2017)

I was gonna make a seperate thread but saw this one. I'll try not to ramble too long. So I'm with Boost Mobile, and I have an LG X Power (LS755). I recently cracked the whole screen, and the phone itself isnt worth fixing (It's ~$70), so eventually I assume it's gonna go out on me. I've been looking around, with or without Boost Mobile, for any phones that aren't too expensive (~$100+), and are about the same performance as the LS755, but I can't find anything! I use notebookcheck.com to check the gaming benchmarks, and everything seems not on par with the LS755 unless I'm reading the charts wrong.  Plus, the LS755 apparently has a hidden bootloader so it can't be rooted (except I think by using some software/hardware I found on google called Octoplus Box). So, anyone have any ideas of a good phone that can be easily rooted, possibly used with Boost Mobile, and has similiar performance/specs to the X Power?


----------



## bailong (Aug 16, 2017)

Anyone can help on choosing one of these phones? Thank you 



bailong said:


> - archos 40d
> - Archos 45c
> - LG K3
> - huawei p8 32Go lite
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## alexxx84962 (Aug 16, 2017)

Hav purchased ZTE Axon 7! Well, time will show


----------



## Mandeep Hundal (Aug 16, 2017)

Hello guys,
Does anyone know which mobile supports international sim and comes in range around 10000 to 15000.
And easy to root.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## wbsx (Aug 16, 2017)

Is there any modern Android device with a 4 inch screen? I'm looking for a device to replace an iPhone 5. There are some but they are pretty cheap and I don't know if they are usable at all.


----------



## zelendel (Aug 16, 2017)

wbsx said:


> Is there any modern Android device with a 4 inch screen? I'm looking for a device to replace an iPhone 5. There are some but they are pretty cheap and I don't know if they are usable at all.

Click to collapse



Not one that wouldn't tick you off to no end.  There are some really cheap but they are not even worth the price of shipping.


----------



## wbsx (Aug 16, 2017)

So I guess the "tiniest" deal would be the Samsung A3 (2017)?


----------



## Trunksleo (Aug 16, 2017)

wbsx said:


> So I guess the "tiniest" deal would be the Samsung A3 (2017)?

Click to collapse



Also you can buy sony z5 compact or x compact. And in september sony will be launching the replacement of those with the "xz compact" (name to confirm) it will have the 835, so it will be a mini flagship


----------



## RootNightmareX (Aug 17, 2017)

I need a new LOS supported phone. I curentl have XIAOMI NOTE 3 PRO.
My budget is 250$, what should i go for ?
I need a phone with good battery.
I have looked at MI5 it is good?


----------



## riahim (Aug 20, 2017)

I'm currently rocking a galaxy s6, but I'm having a lot of delayed notifications issues with it. (i.e I receive a text message or gmail email but don't actually get notified until I open the app or like 2 hours later). I've tried factory resetting the phone, att support, google support, and Samsung support. Unfortunately, no luck. Thus, I am in search of a new phone. What are your recommendations? Normally, I would probably go with the s8, but I'm having second thoughts on this  phone because of my s6 issues. I was also considering a oneplus 5. What doo you guys think?

ps: If anyone has any ideas on how to fix my current notification issues, that would be great too. Thank you


----------



## yairp1110 (Aug 22, 2017)

*samsung galaxy a5 (2017) vs xiaomi mi5s*

I am now going to buy one of these phones.

I want the galaxy for the water resistance but the xiaomi for the performence.

what do you think I should buy?


----------



## fredfred41 (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi everyone,
I need some help choosing a new smartphone, for my wife, she had an Oukitel K4000, and the priorities for the next one are :

 - Battery life, and charging speed
 - toughness
 - responsive touchscreen (no need to click 2 time or more on the screen...)
 - gps navigation reliability
 - reactivity to google security update, and long term update

I hesitate beetween :

Oukitel K6000 Plus
Blackview P2 Lite
Vernee Thor Plus
Oukitel k3
Ulefone power 2

Thanks for your help


----------



## alemercuzio (Aug 24, 2017)

*tablet/phablet with 3G+GPS+GLONASS*

I need a tablet or phabet (screen <6") to geolocalize many points on the road and bring data back to my pc?
I need a precision less than 10 meters and a very fast connection time, so I would look for a device with *3G+GPS + GLONASS.*
I would also need good autonomy at a price not too high (possibly less than 200 €).

Can anyone give me some suggestions?

---------- Post added at 11:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 AM ----------




yairp1110 said:


> I am now going to buy one of these phones.
> 
> I want the galaxy for the water resistance but the xiaomi for the performence.
> 
> what do you think I should buy?

Click to collapse



I had the same problem months ago. I finally choose *Xiaomi Mi5* and I am very satisfied. Mi5 is better supported (also for accessories) than his younger brother Mi5s (and it is also much nicer) 

---------- Post added at 11:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 AM ----------




Revitalise said:


> What should I buy between Huawei P10 Lite , Moto G5 Plus and Nokia 6?
> Love the design of 3 of them,
> However, Nokia 6 just use Snapdragon 430 :crying:

Click to collapse



for sure *Moto G5 Plus* (eventually the new version Moto G5s Plus)

---------- Post added at 11:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 AM ----------




bailong said:


> Anyone can help on choosing one of these phones? Thank you

Click to collapse



Why not a Moto G5 Plus? It has 3 slots: SIM1+SIM2+microSD
What do you think you nedd the smartphone for?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## eljoantonyn (Aug 24, 2017)

*New phone help !*

Hi guys !

I have an iPhone 6 which is not "behaving" well now. May be its time to get a new phone !?

So, I'm looking for a decent phone with good battery backup as I play a lot of World of Tanks: Blitz (online game) using wi-fi or mobile data. So, it should not get very hot  and have good battery backup.
A decent camera and a responsive performance would be great. 
Budget is very low though 

I heard the Moto G5 Plus is good but can it handle the WOT Blitz ?
Or should I get the Lenovo Z2 plus with its Snapdragon 821  ?

By the way, I'm waiting till September 12 to make my decision. There is a chance of new iPhones getting announced and a price cut on the iPhone 6S which is still a very good phone ! if it happens, I would get it instead.


----------



## kuboud (Aug 26, 2017)

What about Moto G5S Plus (3GB RAM) vs A5 2017? Will be the same price, A5 apper be really good.


----------



## YeshYyyK (Aug 26, 2017)

I'm looking for a new phone, on a budget. I can go upto $200, or maybe even more, but I'd rather not. ATM, I'm looking at the Redmi 4(X) from India. It's extremely cheap for what you get and still has a really big battery. My biggest concerns are battery and root support(ROMs, tweaks, etc.). The Redmi 4 doesn't have too much of root support I think, but are there any other phones around the same price range that are decent? I don't need insane performance(if I do get the Redmi 4, and can, I'll probably downclock the cores a bit), just enough for a little more than basic use(browsing, chatting, etc.). I'm somewhat considering a Galaxy S5.


----------



## natostanco (Aug 26, 2017)

Help me choose between these phones:
For a cheap VR introduction (paired with decent vr goggles) I would choose between:
- lg g5
- leeco le max 2
- vernee apollo 
I would pick the g5 except for the shady problems, also the vernee is an helio x25 so it has worse gpu but I don't think it matters since I will probably use the vr through pc with one of those bridging apps, the g5 would be a refurbished phone so that would be a bit of a gamble too, the leeco is apparently a dead company but the xda forums seems pretty active so doesn't matter much I guess, maybe for eventual repairs; the vernee phone also has emmc and lpddr3 so memory is a bit slower and also has BT 4.0 whereas the qualcomm phones have 4.2 but I don't care much about BT and also not much about the camera.
For just a non vr all round solution:
- an helio p25 phone
- a leeco x622/626K
- wait for a 18:9 screen phone
Basically all the p25 phones are relatively bezel less and most of them have 6gb ram, but emmc memory and bluetooth 4.0 all between 150-200 price range, there are ulefone,vernee ,elephone,maze,umidigi,doogee. Funny thing is most of them don't specify the flash storage type so I am gonna assume emmc. Also some of them have more bands support than others however all support the important ones so does not matter. If I had to choose a p25 phone maybe I would go with ulefone because I have a u7 and I have dropped it countless times from 1+ meter on the floor and kept it under some moderately heavy splashes and it's still standing apart from the consumed battery which could be replaced. The leeco is like intersting because it is a little bit more than 100$ for a helio x20 which seems quite a bargain, some sources also say it has 4.2 BT but wouldn't bet on it. The 18:9 screen ones come in september and but have some low level mtk chip so I am not very fond of them, also you would probably want.
I am inclined however to gamble on a refurb lg just to see if a 500+ is really any different than a cheap one


----------



## djdelarosa25 (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm planning to buy a smartphone for my cousin. Budget is around $100, can stretch a bit more if needed. What phone(s) do you recommend?


----------



## 350Rocket (Aug 27, 2017)

YeshYyyK said:


> I'm looking for a new phone, on a budget. I can go upto $200, or maybe even more, but I'd rather not. ATM, I'm looking at the Redmi 4(X) from India. It's extremely cheap for what you get and still has a really big battery. My biggest concerns are battery and root support(ROMs, tweaks, etc.). The Redmi 4 doesn't have too much of root support I think, but are there any other phones around the same price range that are decent? I don't need insane performance(if I do get the Redmi 4, and can, I'll probably downclock the cores a bit), just enough for a little more than basic use(browsing, chatting, etc.). I'm somewhat considering a Galaxy S5.

Click to collapse



For that price you could probably get a 64gb galaxy s6. I had an s6 until I traded it on an s8. It worked great. Had stock Nougat until I rooted it and installed a custom ROM. Lots of ROMs available but no good ones based on AOSP because it's Exynos. It didn't bother me because I ended up liking TouchWiz after theming it.


----------



## grenskul (Aug 27, 2017)

*Need a big device*

So here is my situation . I need a device with a big screen for daily use. I borrowed a asus ME173x from a friend for a week and I love it. So I want something like it but better . So here is what I need in a big device:
7 inch plus screen 1080p minimum
large battery capacity since I am going to be using this all day
Long term support for ota updates ( I am going to be using this for a very long time so this is important)
Camera is never going to be used but a good mic would be nice
I am going to be using this manly to read , watch youtube ,skyping, opening pdfs and casual browsing so it doesn't need to be powerful 
Easily rooted is a plus since I like to tinker from time to time
Cheap as possible within these parameters
Now here is my dilemma. I've been using my phone for tethering but I'm not sure if that is the best option.  I was going to basically use this as my device and use my phone for texts, calls and tethering only and I thought why not just use this as my phone . So if I can get a good device with the previous features that will take a sim card and work as a regular phone that would be perfect . But price is still the biggest thing . So I would only pay like 50 extra euros for the phone replacing feature in comparison to similar tablets.


----------



## pdsubraa (Aug 28, 2017)

I recommend S3 - from my personal experience!


----------



## drmuruga (Aug 28, 2017)

I need a phone with good android development . I already used oneplus 3, redmi note 4x, moto g4plus, nexus 6 , one plus one, moto g3 , moto g3 turbo, redmi note 3 SD, moto g2, you yureka. Price may be less than $300 ( less than ₹20000).


----------



## bailong (Aug 28, 2017)

alemercuzio said:


> Why not a Moto G5 Plus? It has 3 slots: SIM1+SIM2+microSD
> What do you think you nedd the smartphone for?

Click to collapse



I have found a website that refurbish phone. : Eco & cheap. I wanted to buy there and they offered only these or others like Samsung S7 >400€. I dont want to spend this much for phone anymore.... Between being stolen and fast obsolescence it is a hole in the wallet phones... -__-


----------



## Awesomedude1m (Aug 29, 2017)

Moto G5 plus 

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## mongoose96 (Aug 29, 2017)

I am looking for a new phone on Verizon that is bootloader unlockable and that I can root and that has good ROM/dev support. My additional criteria is that it must have an SD card slot and a headphone jack and that it can be used one handed. Would like to find a device around 300$ USD or less. it would also be nice to have a good camera.


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Aug 30, 2017)

I am thinking of picking up a new(to me/likely used device) over the weekend. I will most likely be starting service with MetroPCS but Straight Talk is a possibility as it has proven reputable and reliable for my needs. Since there is a possibility of changing carriers, a device that can easily be carrier unlocked from the factory, for free, or for cheap is a must. I currently have an LG G3(D851) so the specs are as follows:

5.5 inch IPS LCD display 
3 GB RAM 
32 GB storage
Removable Battery
SD Card capability 
3000 mah battery 

My new device needs to preferably exceed those specs. Removable battery and SD card cable is a must. Camera doesn't have to be spectacular but descent. My budget ideal budget would be $150 up to $200 USD. 

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## v3c7r0n (Aug 31, 2017)

*S7 Edge Replacement*

Hi All,

I'm looking to get rid of my VZW S7 Edge because I absolutely hate this god awful phone. 

Here's why:

Locked Bootloader
Absymal battery life and an integral battery
Less than amazing call quality
Runs like crap when rooted, but at least being rooted allowed me to tweak the battery to "abysmal" from "unusable"

Unfortunately I am on Verizon, and switching isn't really an option. Here's what I am trying to find:


Unlocked or unlockable bootloader
Rootable
MicroSD slot
Headphone jack
Must work on Verizon
Good camera (doesn't need to be as good as the S7 Edge's, but still take clear photos)
Actually do a good job of making and receiving phone calls with decent quality
Removable battery
Battery should last over 24 hours without charge with heavy use


----------



## jjones2 (Sep 1, 2017)

I am looking to buy a tablet for an 80+ year old guy who is computer literate but wants a way to use google translate. The most important aspect of the tablet is it must be able to be rooted or cracked or what ever so that I can deleted everything from the device but google translate and like the required device settings application.

I need something that isn't too expensive that I can be flashed or hacked so that I can remove most of the features to make the device simple for him. Like I stated he only wants something for Google Translate which he will use offline so I would like it to have expandable memory just in case. I wouldn't mind a decent rear facing camera as well but I am pretty sure it wont get used. 

I just purchased the Amazon Fire 7 but sadly it has the latest version which has yet to be cracked. 

Any recommendations would be nice. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jshamlet (Sep 1, 2017)

v3c7r0n said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm looking to get rid of my VZW S7 Edge because I absolutely hate this god awful phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You might look into the unlocked firmware for the S7 Edge. If you otherwise like the phone, you will be amazed at how different it runs on the carrier-free firmware. It does come at the cost of any carrier specific features, but at least for me (with a 935A, which was even worse) it was like getting a whole new phone early.


----------



## Predyeth (Sep 2, 2017)

*LG G4 "upgrade"*

Hey guys,

I've just had my LG G4 die in my arms with the dreaded bootloop due to faulty soldering (admitted by LG themselves).
The bastards have refused to repair my phone despite it still being in warranty due to the phone being rooted. 
Very disappointed and am ditching the brand now, after having a Nexus 5, G2 and the G4.

I was happy with my G4 because it had good specs, removable battery and had good roms here on XDA.
I'm looking for a phone now and need advice. Here are my thoughts:

Amoled for better battery life, 
Removable battery would be nice cause my phone doesn't last the promised "over a day",
Minumum 64Gb of storage, 
4GB or more ram, 
Probably the latest or close to SOC, 
Rootable
Well supported by devs on XDA.

I hope I'm not having too high expectations....

Looking forward to hearing from you guys.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## skerry2006aj (Sep 2, 2017)

Howdy everyone, 

I'm looking for advice for a phone, I need a 6.4 or larger screened smartphone. I'll use it for movies. Must have the best luminosity out there. 

I own a Xiaomi Mi Max right now. Looking at Mi Max 2, Huawei Honor Note 8, Samsung Note 8, Huawei Honor Note 9, aaaaand that's about it. Is there any other phone I might have missed? Also, how does my list look like? How does it compare?


----------



## CrimsonRid (Sep 2, 2017)

So, I am also kinda of stuck on the search for a tablet. This one is A. for my mother and B. her grandkids. The tablet gets a fair amount of abusement, so cheap is paramount. No amount of hardening, ruggedness or the like can really survive a toddler. Second it must be rootable and if it all possible have rom support like Lineage or just plain stock android. About a 10 inch screen would be preferable. I've already looked at China and things like the WayWalkers 10 inch. But without knowing if I can root/stock them, I am in serious doubt.


----------



## aviralrstg (Sep 7, 2017)

Predyeth said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've just had my LG G4 die in my arms with the dreaded bootloop due to faulty soldering (admitted by LG themselves).
> The bastards have refused to repair my phone despite it still being in warranty due to the phone being rooted.
> ...

Click to collapse



How about OnePlus 5? LG V20 was the last major flagship with removable battery but its LG(since you said you are ditching the brand), so you won't get a removable battery in any phone with latest or close SOC.
Also you should mention a budget.
Hit thanks if this helped!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## careslo (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm looking for a device for around 400€. LG G6 seems very good for the price. What do you think about honor 8 or huawei p9? I'll be buying on amazon.de.


----------



## JvaOneShotzXprX (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi everyone!

Looking for the Best possible phone under $300, potentially in the market of older but still powerful devices.

Can't decide whether I should get a LeEco Le Pro 3 ($229) or Honor 8 ($250-280 depending on storage)

Some of the big factors I take into consideration are Community Support (Now and Upcoming), Processor Speed, Camera Quality, and looks. What do you guys think? Which one should I get? Pros? Cons? Missing features? Deal breakers?

Feel free to make suggestions for other devices as well. Looking to buy new btw.

Thanks


----------



## texaslegend (Sep 8, 2017)

I'd really like to have the sony xz1 compact but while the non-fingerprint scanner us version isn't a deal breaker it would be nice to have. Can anyone tell me if the euro/Japanese version, with scanner, will work on US voice/data networks? If so can you also recommend a retailer that will ship to the states?

Sent from my SM-G930V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dzesiu2002 (Sep 9, 2017)

Hello, as name thread tell i need a new smartphone because my contract end thats why i need your help to choose proper one best for gaming. I have dilemma beetwen HTC 10 and LG G6, thanks.

Note: Soon want flash custom rom and kernel also i dont like if device overheating so much.


----------



## SasoGO (Sep 9, 2017)

Hello guys, mi Redmi 2 died after +2years with me, so here is what im looking for:
5 inch display 
2-3 GB RAM 
32 GB storage
My budget is about 120$ Max and my options are:
LeTV Leeco Le S3 X622 with Helio X20 
Redmi 4A
HOMTOM HT50(Only if somebody here can confirm that it runs PokemonGO without lag).
I think the obvius choice must be Le S3 but i have seen to many reviews that says it has software problems, and also being a MTK means  i wont see to many developing here on XDA.
The redmi 4A looks just fine to me.
The HOMTOM HT50 is something new for me, any coments on this one will be apreciated.
And of course, im open to any new suggestions!
No matter what phone i ended up buying, i will start saving money for a better 150-170$ phone, im just buying cheap for the emergency of having no phone since Redmi 2 died, and i know that any of this phones will look like a beast compared to my previous 1GB 1.2ghz quadcore device


----------



## JvaOneShotzXprX (Sep 9, 2017)

SasoGO said:


> Hello guys, mi Redmi 2 died after +2years with me, so here is what im looking for:
> 5 inch display
> 2-3 GB RAM
> 32 GB storage
> ...

Click to collapse



If you need a good development scene and are in the US, the Nextbit Robin is still a very capable device with strong development that satisfies all of those requirements. It's currently going for $129.99 brand new.


----------



## Wesley_NL (Sep 10, 2017)

Hello guys , 
i am looking for a new device and i hope someone can give me some advice,
 it is kinda hard to choose lately since i have some requirements

1. I ike to stay rooted with magisk
2. I like to keep using dolby atmos and viper4android or beter
3. Oled or beter screen if it can show real black instead gray
4. Microsd not realy a requirement but handy to have , ive been using laptop hdd via otg  with my current device
5. No bloat like samsung roms
6. Custom roms
7. More display than bezzel unlike sony
8. If possible build in stereo speakers, for if i don't want to use headphone
9. Not to expansive but up to date with latest hardware

I've checked serval brands like xaomi, one plus , samsung, lg, sony, but  sofar none is what i realy like maby you guys know some brands or devices i havnt looked at that are closer than samsung to my wishes, 

samsungs have nice models and witch more screen than bezzel the only problem is price and bloat rom and the weak glass that cracks out of nowhere


----------



## jellmoo (Sep 10, 2017)

Hey all, I'm hoping to get a little advice on a new handset. What's the deal? Well, a few months ago I thought to myself "You know, you haven't had an iPhone in a while, it might be a good idea to try it again!" So I unloaded my Axon 7 and S7 edge, and bought an iPhone 7. Let's just say that this was a choice I regret. 

So I'm looking to get a little something, something to tide me over. My budget is about $700-800 CAD ($575-$660 USD). What I'd like to have is:


Nice sized screen (5.5inches +)
No curved screen (drove me nuts on my S7 edge)
Fingerprint scanner in a good location (no S8 placement)
Good battery life (standby is important)
Camera should be "decent" (speed is more important than perfect accuracy)
Good and smooth performance
Option for large internal storage (128GB)

While I'm absolutely open to other ideas, my thoughts have gravitated towards the *OnePlus 5* or the *Huawei Mate 9*. Both of these devices speak to me for different reasons. What I like about each:

*OnePlus 5*

I like close to stock Android
Great performance
Do not disturb key 
Dash charging seems great
OLED screen

*Mate 9*

Love the size and that big screen
Camera looks great
I slightly prefer a back mounted FPS
Giant battery looks sweet

So any thoughts about either device (real world experience would be great!) or other suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## 350Rocket (Sep 11, 2017)

jellmoo said:


> Hey all, I'm hoping to get a little advice on a new handset. What's the deal? Well, a few months ago I thought to myself "You know, you haven't had an iPhone in a while, it might be a good idea to try it again!" So I unloaded my Axon 7 and S7 edge, and bought an iPhone 7. Let's just say that this was a choice I regret.
> 
> So I'm looking to get a little something, something to tide me over. My budget is about $700-800 CAD ($575-$660 USD). What I'd like to have is:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would go with the OnePlus 5. I went from an s6 to an s8 which I really liked, but I tried to port my phone number to freedom mobile which didn't work. Long story short i needed dual sims so I could keep my original phone number but get my 9gb of data through freedom mobile. The op5 was the obvious solution for me because of the dual sims. I sold the s8 and bought a brand new op5. It shipped from OnePlus in less than a week.

So far I have no complaints. The only things I miss are the waterproofing, expandable storage, and the nice size of the s8. However the curved glass made it tricky watching videos in bed cause I'd touch the edge and fast forward it. The camera seems great on the op5 even after using the s8. I assume it's not as good but it's not night and day difference. The OnePlus is definitely faster than the s8 and even does a better job of switching between the home and away zones on freedoms network even though it's not a supported phone.

Any other questions just ask me.


----------



## jellmoo (Sep 11, 2017)

350Rocket said:


> I would go with the OnePlus 5. I went from an s6 to an s8 which I really liked, but I tried to port my phone number to freedom mobile which didn't work. Long story short i needed dual sims so I could keep my original phone number but get my 9gb of data through freedom mobile. The op5 was the obvious solution for me because of the dual sims. I sold the s8 and bought a brand new op5. It shipped from OnePlus in less than a week.
> 
> So far I have no complaints. The only things I miss are the waterproofing, expandable storage, and the nice size of the s8. However the curved glass made it tricky watching videos in bed cause I'd touch the edge and fast forward it. The camera seems great on the op5 even after using the s8. I assume it's not as good but it's not night and day difference. The OnePlus is definitely faster than the s8 and even does a better job of switching between the home and away zones on freedoms network even though it's not a supported phone.
> 
> Any other questions just ask me.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply! Right now, I'm leaning maybe 60/40 in favour of the OnePlus 5. I'm glad to hear that you're satisfied with the camera, since most reviews seem to say it's "decent". Also, the dual SIM nature of each device is a huge plus for me, as I can consolidate my work and personal lines into a single device.

I realize that I neglected to mention my perceived Cons for each device:

*OnePlus 5*

Quality Control (Jelly scroll, 911 issues, etc...)
Aftermarket suppor (I've seen CS horror stories with OnePlus)

*Mate 9*

EMUI Software (It looks like it's gotten better, but I've never been a fan of heavy skins)
Software Updates (I'm not sure how regularly Huawei issues security updates)


----------



## comfortable (Sep 11, 2017)

I'm looking for cheap (budget) Chinese tablet recommendations for $130 USD or under (delivered).

*basic requirements*
* MicroSD
* 7 or 8 inch IPS screen (720p minimum)
* USB On-The-Go (OTG)
* rootable
* English firmware
* autofocus rear camera (any resolution)
* reliable (no silly problems with battery, screen, firmware, etc.). 

Any suggestions?


----------



## 9overflow (Sep 11, 2017)

Hello.

I'm looking for a smartphone (under $200)

requirements:
European Firmware (Italian Language)
High battery Life (i've seen Xiaomi Redmi 4) 
3gb Ram
LTE 800MHz
rootable

Thank you


----------



## 350Rocket (Sep 11, 2017)

jellmoo said:


> Thanks for the reply! Right now, I'm leaning maybe 60/40 in favour of the OnePlus 5. I'm glad to hear that you're satisfied with the camera, since most reviews seem to say it's "decent". Also, the dual SIM nature of each device is a huge plus for me, as I can consolidate my work and personal lines into a single device.
> 
> I realize that I neglected to mention my perceived Cons for each device:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh yeah, the jelly scrolling...if I look very closely and try to see it then yes I can see what they're talking about but I personally can't imagine it bothering me. I know some people are OCD and get bothered by certain things but for me I can't even see how it's an issue. 

I've had no quality control issues so far. I did have a used oneplus one a while back that I sold for no good reason. It had no issues either. So that made me a little more confident I guess. The shipping was very fast and I was updated constantly until it arrived well packaged.


----------



## CM Wave (Sep 11, 2017)

Hello, everyone. 

I'm looking to replace my Nexus 7. I have some basic requirements:

- 8" IPS screen with a 16:10 or 4:3 ratio.
- 1280x800 or higher.
- 2GB of RAM or higher.
- 16GB of storage or higher. 
- Good community support for roms/kernels/rooting or stock Android.
- $200 Canadian or lower.
- New is preferable but I don't mind buying refurbished if it's in good condition.

Thanks!


----------



## Fobos531 (Sep 13, 2017)

Budget: any
Country: Croatia
Carrier: bonbon (subsidiary of T-Mobile Croatia), but it will be bought off-contract, probably on amazon.de
Current phone: Moto G 2013
Max screen size: 5 inch maximum
Do you need good community support (custom roms, XDA etc): N/A
Any important features you need? (great battery, camera etc) :at least 3GB RAM, stock Android


----------



## RogerF81 (Sep 13, 2017)

Fobos531 said:


> Budget: any
> Country: Croatia
> Carrier: bonbon (subsidiary of T-Mobile Croatia), but it will be bought off-contract, probably on amazon.de
> Current phone: Moto G 2013
> ...

Click to collapse



HTC 10.
Moto G5 Plus


----------



## Mihai14 (Sep 13, 2017)

Huawei p10 lite or samsung galaxy a5 2017?


----------



## whittney (Sep 14, 2017)

Looking for a phone that is under £200 that i will able to run linage mod on easily.

Thanks


----------



## TheFixItMan (Sep 14, 2017)

whittney said:


> Looking for a phone that is under £200 that i will able to run linage mod on easily.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Moto G5 or G5 Plus


----------



## whittney (Sep 14, 2017)

TheFixItMan said:


> Moto G5 or G5 Plus

Click to collapse



Do you have anything good that has a compass the g5 plus is a little too expensive.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Sep 15, 2017)

Xplorer4x4 said:


> I am thinking of picking up a new(to me/likely used device) over the weekend. I will most likely be starting service with MetroPCS but Straight Talk is a possibility as it has proven reputable and reliable for my needs. Since there is a possibility of changing carriers, a device that can easily be carrier unlocked from the factory, for free, or for cheap is a must. I currently have an LG G3(D851) so the specs are as follows:
> 
> 5.5 inch IPS LCD display
> 3 GB RAM
> ...

Click to collapse



Anyone? 

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## CM Wave (Sep 15, 2017)

CM Wave said:


> Hello, everyone.
> 
> I'm looking to replace my Nexus 7. I have some basic requirements:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Anyone? I know the Android tablet market sucks right now but there must be something out there that meets my needs.


----------



## UnNaMeD__ (Sep 16, 2017)

Which phones are available which have 
1. full manual mode for camera, like shutter speed, focus etc
2. have IR blaster
3. fingerprint sensor
4. able to root it

My note 4 got fried, looking for other phones. I will buy used/refurbished for cheap. money probs.


----------



## Old_Droid_Tinkerer (Sep 16, 2017)

*Deciding on an affordable 'older' device*

OK, so not entirely a noob, I always root my phones and am a linux geex, so I have basic understanding of what goes on under the hood.  I don't have the finances for a decent new phone and am trying to decide on an under $100 used device.  I use Page Plus and like it so I'd rather stick with CDMA/Verizon phone.  I've done quite a bit of checking around and there are just so many.  Right or wrong, my philosophy is an older "flagship" device is a way better choice than a brand new crap-box new in the box.  Also ease of rooting and availability of good roms is important to me.  Mostly familiar with Motorolla Droid, Droid X, Droid X2) and an early Galaxy S.  Suggestions welcome and appreciated.


----------



## SimonTS (Sep 16, 2017)

CM Wave said:


> Anyone? I know the Android tablet market sucks right now but there must be something out there that meets my needs.

Click to collapse



You're probably asking for too much, but take a look at the new Lenovo Tab 4 Plus series. I've recently got the Plus 8 and it's fantastic.

No real community support yet but I hope there will be shortly. Incredible machine for the money though.


----------



## CM Wave (Sep 16, 2017)

SimonTS said:


> You're probably asking for too much, but take a look at the new Lenovo Tab 4 Plus series. I've recently got the Plus 8 and it's fantastic.
> 
> No real community support yet but I hope there will be shortly. Incredible machine for the money though.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the suggestion! Any idea where I could pick this up in Canada?


----------



## pocketrule (Sep 17, 2017)

CM Wave said:


> Anyone? I know the Android tablet market sucks right now but there must be something out there that meets my needs.

Click to collapse



You could have a look at the Samsung Tab Pro 8.4 WIFI (sm-T320) - a quite old device, but therefore affordable as used tablet. As for other tablets, there is no such big support from the community as for common smartphones. But for this device, you can get official Lineage OS 13 and unofficial Lineage OS 14.1 (here, everything is working, except the camera...). Please have a look at the specs. They are no more high end level, but meet your minimum standards. The display is fantastic (1.600 x 2.560 pixel). I'm very satisfied with it running on Lineage OS 13.


----------



## fundoozzz (Sep 18, 2017)

Hello guys, I am confused between LG G6, Galaxy S7 edge and oneplus 5. All 3 devices have something to offer that is different from the other. My main concern is the battery life, great camera and lag free experience. Can't go for the galaxy s8 as my budget does not allow. Please help me pick one.
Thanks


----------



## jalabert (Sep 18, 2017)

Anybody know of a phone that meets my requirements ?

*need to have:*
notifications led
waterproof
4000+mah battery

*nice to have:*
5000+mah battery

Cant think of other requirements right know


----------



## sirwin44 (Sep 18, 2017)

I have been using the Samunsung Galaxy Tab A T-280, but there doesn't seem to be much support for it anymore. latest version to magisk to work is 12. cant get it to pass safteynet anymore. So im looking for a tablet (or phone, but wouldnt be using it to make calls etc.) that can handle a few games, be able to run basic streaming services and easily rooted while passing safetnet and what not. The cheaper the better, but im open to all suggestions. TIA!


----------



## FanboyStudios (Sep 19, 2017)

CM Wave said:


> Hello, everyone.
> 
> I'm looking to replace my Nexus 7. I have some basic requirements:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



S5 maybe? I just ordered an S5 Sport off Ebay for $65.

---------- Post added at 06:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:59 AM ----------




zelendel said:


> Not one that wouldn't tick you off to no end. There are some really cheap but they are not even worth the price of shipping.

Click to collapse



Moto E 2nd Gen. Get the LTE version.

---------- Post added at 06:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 AM ----------

Moto E 2nd Gen.


----------



## CM Wave (Sep 19, 2017)

FanboyStudios said:


> S5 maybe? I just ordered an S5 Sport off Ebay for $65.

Click to collapse



That's a phone.


----------



## mnsiw (Sep 19, 2017)

I saw a Motorola Droid Turbo 2 64GB demo unit (not for sale), everything working including SIM card, IMEI is all zero, any idea what is the difference between retail unit and this one?


----------



## rodrengo (Sep 20, 2017)

LG K8 2016 (K350H) vs SAMSUNG J2 PRIME
Which is the best? which do you recomend?


----------



## Char_G (Sep 21, 2017)

CM Wave said:


> Anyone? I know the Android tablet market sucks right now but there must be something out there that meets my needs.

Click to collapse



Maybe a Shield Tablet? I don't own one myself but our Nexus 7 maintainer upgraded to one and he really likes it. Not sure of the price though


----------



## 5W2wtoWo (Sep 25, 2017)

*what to get*

I've got a sony z1c but my memory card slot is broken and i've reverted back to my old huawei honor 2.

My favourite phone was my ZTE blade with OLED screen.  

What I'm looking for is a small but powerful android with OLED screen, good camera and sd card slot.
I'm currently in a country where phones are very expensive but i'll be in New York / New Jersey area in January so i'll be looking to buy a phone then.

It'll have to be unlocked so i can use it in my home country and when i travel.  Ideally with 4g frequencies in most countries.

I haven't looked into android phones for quite a while but i am happy enough to pick up "a cheap Chinese" ones as well as main-stream brands.

The only problem is i'll only be able to buy it / pick it up from a store.

Cheers


----------



## ROMIE_ARIZN (Sep 25, 2017)

Hello, I was thinking of buying a new phone with beastly performance under INR 15k, then I looked at Lenovo Z2 plus, with a Snapdragon 820, 4gb of ram and 64gb internal memory (no memory card though), Aderno 530 GPU, Cameras- Primary 13MP, secondary 8MP, with Android Marshmallow, for which the Nougat update came approximately 1 year ago, because it's a phone launched last year. It also has all normally required sensors too, But I really got some concerns regarding this phone:-
1) Camera is missing OIS- Optical image stabilizer, and LAF- Laser Auto Focus-*Here, my concern is, does the missing of these two sensors make the camera of this phone really worse? I'm a Nokia XL user right now. Is it's camera going to be even downgraded than my current phone? Will it annoy me and won't be good for average user also?
2) Also, the phone comes packed with a lithium polymer battery of 3500mAh and non removable. Is lithium polymer battery bad compared to lithium ion battery? As far as I know the difference is just of Energy Density in these batteries (size and shape too, of course why to mention).
Is this battery making this phone unsafe or getting more heat, as I hear stories everywhere of this phone getting overheated.
3) And I heard about the stock ROM of this phone simply called worse by people, but then I heard that all gets good after Nougat update. So please try to clarify this. Also, will I get the Nougat update of this phone now in 2017?
4) And please give some honest reviews, why this phone got so much negative hype?, it seems good to me.
5) Is the stock ROM really that bad that we can't even use it?
Try to clarify all that please.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (Sep 25, 2017)

Hello, I was thinking about buying a new phone, initially considering between Huawei P10 or Oneplus 5. I asked a friend who has P10 and he wasnt too happy with his phone, he told me he had some serious degradation on the battery also on the general performance of the phone.
Later on, doing some reading about Oneplus, I found this problems about jelly scrolling probably because of the upside down orientation of the screen and some other minor problems, making me doubt about such an apparently good and cheap phone. 
Finally I though it may be a good option buying an S7 which i've tried and feels amazing, though I dont like tw too much. 
Also I'm planning to spend around 500€, currently living in Spain.  Any help or thoughts on this?
Thanks!


----------



## Tom2112 (Sep 25, 2017)

I broke my Nexus 7 (2013) tablet. :crying:  Please help me find a replacement!
I don't use the tablet for hard core gaming (ocassional Sudoku or Solitaire, maybe even a little Baldur's Gate now and then...), but carry it daily for remote system admin, reading books, messaging, emailing, WiFi surveying/admin/troubleshooting, and limited web surfing.

My requirements:
*Rootable!*
802.11ac WiFi
1080p minimum display resolution
7" to 8" screen
USB Type C with fast charging of some kind
MicroSD card expandable
Beefy enough CPU so the interface doesn't lag (which is why I can't go back to any of my old tablets)
MicroSD card expandable
USB OTG works without having to jump through hoops​
Wishlist (things I'd like to have, but not deal breakers):
Cell phone data - I'm not particular about carrier, but a Verizon MNVO would be nice
Popular enough that there are accessories readily available, like cases and bigger batteries
A BIG battery - I hate being tied to a charger
As close to a stock Android installation as possible (not a fan of the customized and locked down launchers)​
Thanks in advance!
Tom


----------



## Jiiins (Sep 26, 2017)

*TV Stick*

Hi everybody,

I'm looking for a decent TV stick that can play Netflix and Plex for my little kids. I just bought a Fire TV only to find out that parental controls suck, there is no customization on the main screen and that it can't be rooted (to fix the above). Just for context, even with parental controls on, there where 3 horror movies advertised in the second row... probably they couldn't play them, but for some kids (and me) banners with blood and cadavers can be disturbing enough! 

So I'm looking for a stick which I can set up they way I need for little kids, like for example with a startup page with just Plex (or whatever) on it, with no escape. I don't need games or 4K, so performance is secondary.

Any ideas? Thanks a lot!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## MrTooPhone (Sep 28, 2017)

I followed this thread for a long time looking to get the best possible phone for the least money.  In December 2015 I ended up paying $199 for a MotoG3 which I have no regrets.  So now that Lenovo has abandoned the G3 I am starting to look for my next budget phone.  My main requirements is 4GB RAM, 5.2” or smaller, and AT&T compatible.  The Moto G5plus looks good (around $299), but looking for a non Lenovo/Moto product as their reputation for support is gone.


----------



## jsp_1983 (Sep 29, 2017)

I'm looking for a device to recommend to a mate who isn't too savvy and just wants something that works straight out of the box (i.e., browse, watch films, run standard apps etc. - no high-end gaming or anything like that). His budget stretches to £130. The only tablets available in the UK at that price have low-resolution displays and not much by way of storage or RAM. I'm looking at Gearbest for ideas - the specs match fine (e.g. I can find a tablet with 1800+ resolution, 32GB storage, 2GB RAM etc for under £100), but I'm unsure about the overall usability (e.g. no Chinese ads, bloatware or otherwise; just a straightforward Android experience) or any significant performance issues. Can somebody recommend some suitable tablets for that price and spec? Thanks.


----------



## dj____boy (Sep 29, 2017)

Hi, I'm looking for an extremely durable device ip67/8/9, made out of strong material and a strong screen, maybe something you would find on an atm.
something that resembles the durability of military grade radios , I care more about this then the hardware, but I it needs to run latest android, and from a company that will maintain updates for a few years.
I prefer one that has vhf/uhf radio built in if exists.
the bigger the battery, the better, and I prefer a detachable battery.
I have seen a few phones out there like runbo h1/m1, but I'm not sure about how durable it is (especially the screen).

Thank you.


----------



## StolidSentinel (Sep 29, 2017)

*Looking for new phone*

Hi folks... first post in a while.

I currently have a Verizon Samsung Note 3 (with NC4 4.4.2 Kit Kat) and I am sick of it finally. I rooted it, use Xposed to tweak stock (since CYANGEN is gone now and I can't find a 4.4.2 ROM without major issues), I use Nova as a home screen and all that. I am ready for a new phone after dealing with Verizon and Samsung lock/root issues for so long. Last straw was the screen would randomly not turn on for at least 5 seconds and batteries (I have 3) drained dead almost daily. I tried reflashing NC4 stock, and OTA updated something before I could get it unlocked back properly. Now I can't seem to go back even after a PIT, ROM, and restore. Constant APP crashes now. Time for a new phone with no hassles.

My requirements:

UNLOCKED/Rootable/ROMable (I want to play occasionally)
External SD
4.4.2 ROM (If possible...... since I can not stand the 5+ "card like" interface. I know it's old. So am I.)
No contract carrier with Unlimited data
Used or refurb is fine (prefer refurb or used since they're cheaper)
Screen needs to be at least as big as the Note 3.. I can't go back to a smol screen.

I don't have any clue about other phones now, since I haven't been looking for one for about 5 years. I live in Virginia US, so I am guessing Verizon (please god no.. unless we can do away with OTA completely), ATT, SPRINT, Tmob... I can't think of any others here.

Thanks! I hope this is an easy one for you guys!


----------



## 350Rocket (Sep 29, 2017)

dj____boy said:


> Hi, I'm looking for an extremely durable device ip67/8/9, made out of strong material and a strong screen, maybe something you would find on an atm.
> something that resembles the durability of military grade radios , I care more about this then the hardware, but I it needs to run latest android, and from a company that will maintain updates for a few years.
> I prefer one that has vhf/uhf radio built in if exists.
> the bigger the battery, the better, and I prefer a detachable battery.
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think you will find anything like that. Definitely not something with updates anyways. There are heavy duty phones available but they are usually running a 3 year old or older version of Android. So forget about it.


----------



## Bi1a11979 (Sep 30, 2017)

*UMiDIGI S2 Pro*

UMiDIGI S2 Pro is it a GO or is it a NO as i am thinking of buying this phone very soon !


----------



## Brobhz (Oct 4, 2017)

*Xiaomi mi max 2 vs mi a1*

Hi. 
I'm considering to buy one of this phones. Made this pro cons list, what do you think i should get?

mi max 2: 
+battery is great 
+quickcharge 
+miui 
+6.4' display 
-6.4' display (dunno if it is too big for me or not) 
-no LTE Band 20 (i'm from germany)

Mi a1: 
+LTE Band 20
+5.5' display was perfect 
+Android one -> updates and no bloat 
-battery is worse then my oneplus two's

What do you think about my choice? I like the look of miui and if i dont like it in practical use anymore, i can flash sth else, but how is the ota? Updates on mi a1 should be fantastic. Would you buy a phone without LTE b20 for germany? Is this a knockout Argument?


----------



## adam79 (Oct 4, 2017)

*Phone Recommendations*

I desperately need a new phone. I currently have the Motorola G Play, and just basic things, like loading websites and typing into fields can take forever. Sometimes it'll have me waiting 30sec to type in a short word, or for a selected word in the auto correct/recommendations strip to register. I don't really remember if it was this bad when I first bought the phone new, less then a year ago.

I don't need much from a phone. No lag in the web browser (when I have full bars/reception), a decent microphone for recording guitar riffs (so I don't forget 'em) and a loud speaker for music are my main needs. I also don't want a giant phone, so a 5" screen is where I max out. This is my biggest problem when phone hunting; all the quality ones have large screens.

When I saw the specs of the Motorola G Play I figured that it would have no issues with such remedial tasks. I thought it was a great deal at 100$ (on Amazon Prime)... A phone that was considered high quality when it first came out years ago.

I have Metro PCS, so I can pretty much get whatever phone I want. How much do I have to spend for a phone that fits the needs I listed? I'd like to keep it close to a hundo. Your suggestions on models would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

Side Note: My screen's all banged up n cracked, so if someone was gonna recommend starting fresh with a better ROM, that's not an option. Although I plan on going down that path with the new phone.


----------



## nekrosmsk (Oct 5, 2017)

*need help*

hey guys after long struggle with my zenfone 2 after replacing the battery, display, simtray, and microphone only to get it broken due to rain water damage after a few months I wanna get a new phone. but I don't wanna spend more than 250€. so I found several china phones and really want your opinion cz I can't decide and the ratings and comments are all fake users.

xiaomi redmi note 4x cmcc version. all great at this phone but it has ****ty micro usb connector still no type c .. and 5mp frontcam hm..
elephone p8. 6 ****in GB ram. awesome features as well. but also no type C
umidigi z1 pro awesome features AND type C BUT mediatek cpu..
wileyfox swift 2x AMAZING DESIGN, TYPE C, Snapdragon CPU..

BUT these are all china phones except the wileyfox it's british..
SOO I guess I could cope with micro usb IF it's good quality. tho I prefer type C it's best invention in phones so far.

QUESTION: What would you suggest me? What experience have you made if you own one of these how is the quality? and I'm not talkin about buttons or wackling sim trays but the hardware.. Is a lower snapdragon cpu better than a high end mediatek cpu? the prices of these all are ridiculous cheap so which one is the best quality? I don't wanna get a phone like the sh_tty zenfone 2 again where everything f_cks up after 2 years and the hardware quality inside is pure trash


----------



## gorilla p (Oct 6, 2017)

So I'm back after getting my Nexus 5X a couple years ago.
I've been very happy with my Nexus 5X, aside from the bootloop issue, but LG extended the warranty to 2yrs for these in the US and it was fixed under warranty and back to me in a week, so this phone will last me a while longer. So, I'm not in a hurry. I will likely wait until Black Friday thru NYE for sales.

I had been looking at the LeEco Le Pro 3. It is a great device at a great price, but potential for the company to go under soon has put me off.
Google is no longer making affordable devices (N4, N5, N5X, N6) and the Pixel devices are priced way too high.

I was hoping a decent Android One device would come out, but the only one was the MotoX with a 652 chip, which is pretty underwhelming. I may luck into a OnePlus sale at the end of the year, but I really like AOSP.

I want something with solid ROM support, and a SnapDragon 825 or better, since the LeEco LePro3 is very attractive at <$200. It might be worth getting. Even if it craps out in a year, I can get another if company is still in business and be in good shape. Still under $400 for a solid device.

TLDR: Chances are, I will end up with a device that has already been released and will be on sale later this year. I have a $400 max, want a SD825 or better,  3-4GB RAM, 16+GB ROM, Type-C charger, must support Band4, Band7 and Band6 would be nice but not required. (T-Mobile).

Any recommendations are appreciated.


----------



## yfaykya (Oct 6, 2017)

*>= 10"*

Hi,
Lost my Acer iconia one 10 which I used mainly for reading and browsing. Looking for a replacement 10" or bigger. Perf not a huge issue but want to be able to stick ROMs on it to keep somewhat up to date. Recommendations?
Thanks!


----------



## gorilla p (Oct 7, 2017)

yfaykya said:


> Hi,
> Lost my Acer iconia one 10 which I used mainly for reading and browsing. Looking for a replacement 10" or bigger. Perf not a huge issue but want to be able to stick ROMs on it to keep somewhat up to date. Recommendations?
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Tablets are tough. There's some decent values out there, like the Huawei tablets but little hope of rom development. That seems to be the case for most.
I've still been happy with my Nexus 7 flo and it's still great for basic use with AOSPExtended Oreo and ElementalX kernel.

It looks like the Nexus 9 might be a good one for you to look at. You could always go with the Pixel C, but they're $599.
Nexus 9 is still available for under $200 used on Amazon.


----------



## fuzzychicken (Oct 7, 2017)

Hello folks,

I am NOT looking for a new phone but a pre-owned android phone, preferably manufacturer refurbished on ebay. I can not stomach the idea of spending more than $300 on a phone anymore. In the past, I did, not anymore. The requirements are
- It should work on all networks in the US 
- Must have a microSD card slot with at least 32GB on board storage
- Removable battery is a plus, but not a requirement
- Not too complex to root and have active development community for this phone so that I can keep updating using Lineage OS for at least 4 years after the purchase.

Current phones
HTC One X (royal PITA to root and install a new ROM, still running KitKat), Not really pleased, great hardware but HTC never updated it
Galaxy S4 Play Edition (Could root very easily, now running Lineage OS 14.1), hardware wise, looks cheap but I am happy with this purchase.
Motorola XT910 (Could root easily, now running Lineage OS 14.1), Looks good but the battery isn't holding a charge well anymore.

I make frequent trips to India for work so if any Indian phones work on our networks, can buy there too (assuming its cheaper there than here. HTC One X and XT910 were purchased in India.

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## mattagiii (Oct 7, 2017)

*Finally upgrading from Nexus 5*

Hey all, I'm hoping for a suggestion or two now that I'm finally going to move on from my Nexus 5. It's been a real workhorse over the past 4 years, and it still performs adequately, but physically it's not in the best shape (sides are cracking and power button is partly busted). I've updated to the latest cyanogenmod every so often and been really happy with that because many of the functionalities really make life easier compared to stock. Never really felt I could be a "power user" without CM. Keeping that in mind, I have a few questions.

Physically it seems the S8 is the best thing out there right now. The screen-to-body-ratio is unbeaten by everyone except the Essential PH-1 as far as I know, and they've finally done away with the front button, which I always disliked. Its size is what I'm looking for too. I don't want a phablet. So the issue is software. My understanding is that the locked bootloader for the snapdragon versions hasn't been beaten, so I'd be stuck with touchwiz/etc unless I could get my hands on an Exynos version. Am I over-valuing root/ROMs these days? Maybe the non-ROM experience is good enough now? I don't know enough about using a current Samsung to tell if I would really suffer from not modding it.

Some features I really like about CM/rooting on my N5:

volume button track skipping for music
adjust brightness from notification bar
LCD density adjustment (actually really important)
custom long/double presses for on-screen nav buttons
flexibility with backups (both TWRP and TiBu)
status bar icon control

Can some of these things be done nowadays with non-rooted devices or do you think I'd be sorely missing them?

Am I stuck finding an Exynos S8 otherwise? Any ideas on the best place to get one, or any other phone options I'm not considering that I should? The Essential is attractive but I hear it has downfalls, and the Pixel 2 5" would probably hit the spot with software/modding but its design is so dated..

I know I asked multiple questions but any insight you have wrt any of them would be most appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## eric.clay42 (Oct 8, 2017)

I just moved overseas from the US and I'm currently carrying two phones around all the time so I can continue to use my US number through T-Mobile with their free wifi calling and texting (and have a working phone when I travel back and forth from the states) and also have a local phone in Australia/New Zealand. I've decided that I really just need to get a dual-sim device. From looking around I haven't seen any that quite fit my needs, so I figured I would ask to see if anyone has any suggestions for phones I've missed.

While in Australia/NZ, I'll be using the Spark SIM as the primary with voice, text, and 4G data. The T-Mobile SIM will be used for wifi calling (if supported, otherwise I'll use another VoIP service), texting and 2G data (since the T-Mobile 2G data is unlimited, but the Spark data is not). I've heard a lot of these dual sim phones have weird issues and restrictions with only the first SIM slot supporting 4G/LTE and the other limited to 2G and having to manually move SIMs around, so I would like to know of any weirdness to expect with this.

Whichever phone I get I'll likely purchase on Amazon in the US (or another US based site) and have some friends bring it over for me when they come to visit in a few weeks so take that into consideration as well for recommendations.

Based on my phone experience so far, here's specifically what I'm looking for:
Must have:
Dual SIM
Fully carrier unlocked
Fully supports Spark and Vodaphone networks in Australia/New Zealand (Spark has the best plans and coverage for my oveseas number, T-Mobile uses Vodaphone as their roaming partner in these regions), 
Fully supports T-Mobile (doesn't necessarily have to support all their new bands, just have equivalent service to a budget T-Mobile phone when I'm in the states)
Unlockable bootloader and easy root
Minimum 32GB internal storage

Would like to have:
T-Mobile compatible wifi calling and VoLTE
Removable battery
Water resistance (it rains a LOT in NZ)
Reasonable price
Good quality camera
Good battery life
Able to use a microSD card alongside both SIMs or a large amount of internal storage (128GB+)

Of the dual sim phones I've found so far, the only two I've seriously considered are the Moto G5 Plus XT1681 and the LG V20 H990DS. Both phones don't quite meet what I'm looking for:
Moto G5 Plus XT1681
+Very good phone for the money
+Water resistant
+Supports dual sim and microsd
+Good battery life
+Very easy bootloader unlock and root
-Only supports 3 out of the 5 T-Mobile LTE bands according to FrequencyCheck. Does anyone in the states have this phone on T-Mobile and could comment on the coverage?
-Doesn't appear to support T-Mobile wifi calling (correct me if I'm wrong)

LG V20 H990DS
+Flagship specs for a reasonable price (on Amazon anyways)
+Removable battery
+Very good camera
+Fully supports all Spark and T-Mobile bands (including the new ones)
+Supports dual sim and microsd
-Not water resistant and no good water resistant cases available
-Poor battery life (at least the battery is easily replaceable and if necessary I can get one of the giant zerolemon ones)
-Doesn't appear to support T-Mobile wifi calling (correct if I'm wrong)
-While rooting is possible, it is not at all an easy process and LG is becoming more and more anti-consumer and may lock it down at any time with an update (like they did with the T-Mobile variant)

Does anyone have experience with using these phones overseas in a similar situation to mine or have any other phones to recommend? Thanks in advance for any help with this.

---------- Post added at 11:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 PM ----------




fuzzychicken said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I am NOT looking for a new phone but a pre-owned android phone, preferably manufacturer refurbished on ebay. I can not stomach the idea of spending more than $300 on a phone anymore. In the past, I did, not anymore. The requirements are
> - It should work on all networks in the US
> ...

Click to collapse



While it's not refurbished, the Moto G5 Plus might meet your needs perfectly (plus you get a warranty, at least if you can convince the warranty person that whatever you did was completely unrelated to unlocking the bootloader). The carrier unlocked variant is $270 right now on Amazon with 64GB of storage (DO NOT get the Amazon prime version with ads, it doesn't have an unlockable bootloader). It fully supports all US carriers (including Verizon) and even does wifi calling on T-Mobile. Motorola has an official bootloader unlock page, and once that's unlocked you have very easy root. It also has a SD card slot, and a snapdragon 625 combined with a 3000mAh battery and 1080p screen for very good battery life and good all-around performance. The only thing it doesn't have is a removable battery unfortunately, but otherwise it's a great phone.


----------



## gorilla p (Oct 8, 2017)

eric.clay42 said:


> I just moved overseas from the US and I'm currently carrying two phones around all the time so I can continue to use my US number through T-Mobile with their free wifi calling and texting (and have a working phone when I travel back and forth from the states) and also have a local phone in Australia/New Zealand. I've decided that I really just need to get a dual-sim device. From looking around I haven't seen any that quite fit my needs, so I figured I would ask to see if anyone has any suggestions for phones I've missed.
> 
> While in Australia/NZ, I'll be using the Spark SIM as the primary with voice, text, and 4G data. The T-Mobile SIM will be used for wifi calling (if supported, otherwise I'll use another VoIP service), texting and 2G data (since the T-Mobile 2G data is unlimited, but the Spark data is not). I've heard a lot of these dual sim phones have weird issues and restrictions with only the first SIM slot supporting 4G/LTE and the other limited to 2G and having to manually move SIMs around, so I would like to know of any weirdness to expect with this.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The LeECO LeS3 also has the 652 chip and similar specs at   $138. For a nicer phone the LePro 3 has flagship level 821 chip and specs at $199. This is the best value I've ever seen as far as performance for money goes.
The Moto G5 is more established however, so some people would rather purchase a Motorola. However there is something to be said for trying to support LeEco who has just invested a lot of money in the US market


----------



## fuzzychicken (Oct 8, 2017)

gorilla p said:


> The LeECO LeS3 also has the 652 chip and similar specs at   $138. For a nicer phone the LePro 3 has flagship level 821 chip and specs at $199. This is the best value I've ever seen as far as performance for money goes.

Click to collapse



How easy is this phone to root and how interested Lineage OS community is to keep developing the OS past the manufacturer's interest to provide updates? This is one of the prime interests because so far I have observed that no manufacturer is interested in supporting their own OS updates past 2 years of release and I definitely do not want to pony up every 2-3 years. 4 years is my minimum to replace the phone.

Thanks both of you for the suggestions.


----------



## gorilla p (Oct 9, 2017)

It has its own xda thread, you can check there. Regarding the mfr, IDK. But we're talking about $138. If you get a solid phone Evey 2 yrs with current software for $138, you're winning.


----------



## eric.clay42 (Oct 10, 2017)

*BUMP*
Does anyone have any suggestions for a dual sim phone (look back a few posts for my initial question)?


----------



## BADA 187 (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi all, im about to get a new high end phone but i need some help.

Im looking for a phone with similar specs as the oneplus 5, or the xiao mi mix

Preffer amoled, 64gb/128gb/256gb. And please no samsung. I really hate samsung.. 

I want to run a RR rom hopefully on my new device 

What do you guys advice and why?

Thanks in advance

Sent from my HTC One (M8) using XDA Labs


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## eric.clay42 (Oct 10, 2017)

BADA 187 said:


> Hi all, im about to get a new high end phone but i need some help.
> 
> Im looking for a phone with similar specs as the oneplus 5, or the xiao mi mix
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just did a quick search and came across this article: https://www.techwalls.com/qualcomm-snapdragon-835-smartphones/. It lists all the phones with the Snapdragon 835, and nearly all the phones on that list meet all your preferences.

If you're especially interested in roms, the Google Pixel 2 would probably be one of the more interesting ones given that official google devices tend to have very strong developer communities.


----------



## blainedead (Oct 10, 2017)

Any suggestions as to what current Verizon phones are easily rooted and have good reviews? I usually spend a month on XDA researching, but my HTC One M8 (which I have been extremely happy with) just took a very unexpected dump. My skills are far from "hacker ninja" level, but I have always managed to root/ROM/theme my phones, with help from this forum.

I'm going to have to do something soon, and am ill-prepared for this, so any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## eric.clay42 (Oct 11, 2017)

blainedead said:


> Any suggestions as to what current Verizon phones are easily rooted and have good reviews? I usually spend a month on XDA researching, but my HTC One M8 (which I have been extremely happy with) just took a very unexpected dump. My skills are far from "hacker ninja" level, but I have always managed to root/ROM/theme my phones, with help from this forum.
> 
> I'm going to have to do something soon, and am ill-prepared for this, so any help will be much appreciated.

Click to collapse



I don't think any of the current official branded Verizon phones have what I would consider easy root. Verizon really likes to exercise control over their branded devices and locks them down pretty hard. The Verizon HTC 10 does have an unlockable bootloader the last time I looked, but it required a third party unlock service.

There are also carrier unlocked phones that fully support Verizon's network that are easily rooted. My current phone is the Moto G5 Plus XT1687, and although I'm currently using it on T-Mobile, it does fully support Verizon. That would be my personal recommendation (it's affordable and very easy to get on Amazon, don't get the Amazon prime version though since you'll lose out on the unlockable bootloader and easy root), but a lot more phones are being sold with US unlocked variants that are easy to root so that might be worth looking into as well.

Be aware that some Verizon representatives won't like you trying to use a non-Verizon branded device and will say it's not compatible with the network. The phone will work, but you might need to fight with them a bit to give you a SIM card if you need a new one.


----------



## BADA 187 (Oct 11, 2017)

eric.clay42 said:


> I just did a quick search and came across this article: https://www.techwalls.com/qualcomm-snapdragon-835-smartphones/. It lists all the phones with the Snapdragon 835, and nearly all the phones on that list meet all your preferences.
> 
> If you're especially interested in roms, the Google Pixel 2 would probably be one of the more interesting ones given that official google devices tend to have very strong developer communities.

Click to collapse



Thanks, i did a quick search and "rumors" say oneplus 5t coming this November. Some leaked render images or something from oppo wich is sister company from oneplus. Im going to wait another month or two and make my decision 



Sent from my HTC One (M8) using XDA Labs


----------



## zelendel (Oct 11, 2017)

eric.clay42 said:


> I just did a quick search and came across this article: https://www.techwalls.com/qualcomm-snapdragon-835-smartphones/. It lists all the phones with the Snapdragon 835, and nearly all the phones on that list meet all your preferences.
> 
> If you're especially interested in roms, the Google Pixel 2 would probably be one of the more interesting ones given that official google devices tend to have very strong developer communities.

Click to collapse





The pixel 2 willl most likely not be a great option for roms. Due to the dual partition layout that makes development almost too much of a pain to even bother with. I have not found a single real dev that is even looking at the device. The min they hear dual partition all I get is a "nope, not happening"


----------



## eric.clay42 (Oct 11, 2017)

zelendel said:


> The pixel 2 willl most likely not be a great option for roms. Due to the dual partition layout that makes development almost too much of a pain to even bother with. I have not found a single real dev that is even looking at the device. The min they hear dual partition all I get is a "nope, not happening"

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info, I didn't realize that. In the past Nexus devices were generally very well supported, so I assumed that the Pixels would be as well.


----------



## zelendel (Oct 11, 2017)

eric.clay42 said:


> Thanks for the info, I didn't realize that. In the past Nexus devices were generally very well supported, so I assumed that the Pixels would be as well.

Click to collapse




The nexus ended up being completely different. The pixel on top of using dual partitions is also using closed sourced system files like systemui and the base frameworks. Where the Nexus used pure aosp.


----------



## Nilmotoo (Oct 11, 2017)

Which one to buy Mi 6 or Oneplus 3t or lg g6??  They are at the same price here so which one should i take and why


----------



## teahouse (Oct 12, 2017)

My Moto x slowly started to degrade.
I wanted to ask which phones / brands support google assistant from screen off.
The ok google from screen off is used all the time in my phone, I basically use it as an Amazon echo most of the time.

So far I found:
Samsung - Not anymore
Motorola - No
Sony - No
Xiaomi - No
HTC - No
One plus - No

Pixel - yes
Lg - yes

What is the problem with the assistant?
If I have to push a button I can also type my query so the screen off for me is what makes the assistant viable.


----------



## Hawk Eagle (Oct 12, 2017)

*Tablets with telephone functionality?*

Hi!

I am looking for a couple of tablets (about 10") with phone functionality and I am having a hard time finding them. When I Google, I mostly come up with smaller screens or older models...
The "phablets" will be used in Norway and stationary (desktop), primarily as telephones (with either BT headsets or wired headsets), but also with Google Maps for looking up addresses, etc. WiFi is mandatory.

Also, this needs to a stable solution, not some sort of home-made "hack job".

Best regards,
Hawk.


----------



## Trunksleo (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi, im looking a phone for my mother. Basic use. The options are this: moto g4 play, huawei p8 lite, huawei p9 lite, xiaomi redmi 4x or samsung j5 prime.


----------



## warrenlobo (Oct 13, 2017)

Trunksleo said:


> Hi, im looking a phone for my mother. Basic use. The options are this: moto g4 play, huawei p8 lite, huawei p9 lite, xiaomi redmi 4x or samsung j5 prime.

Click to collapse



I  would suggest you huawei p9  lite or redmi 4x


----------



## eric.clay42 (Oct 13, 2017)

teahouse said:


> My Moto x slowly started to degrade.
> I wanted to ask which phones / brands support google assistant from screen off.
> The ok google from screen off is used all the time in my phone, I basically use it as an Amazon echo most of the time.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the Moto G5 Plus and it supports google assistant from screen off.


----------



## mdrumheller (Oct 13, 2017)

*Affordable But Usable Android*

Used to be a heavy android user due to customization and expandable memory capability. However, haven't owned an android in a while. That said, my kids each have cheap, old androids to play games on (think $20 prepaid things on just wifi) which, up until recently have been fine. However, recently, it seems that the memory on those suck and even when an SD card is added, it's only good for photo storage, not app storage...even with whatever roots or hacks are available. It's become really irritating that the one place low income phone users are being screwed is memory. I don't feel my kids are old enough to need a phone worth hundreds of dollars or with full service but I do feel that there has to be an option out there that is either easily hackable to fix this issue or just a "better choice" but still at an affordable option. Is this a pipe dream? I know I could buy tablets but they have those and don't gravitate to them as much as the phones and eventually,  would like the freedom to drop in a prepaid sim for my oldest. So, if you were me, and looking to spend less than $100 each, for an android that can handle the latest games with decent memory, and use prepaid eventually, what would you buy?


----------



## zelendel (Oct 13, 2017)

mdrumheller said:


> Used to be a heavy android user due to customization and expandable memory capability. However, haven't owned an android in a while. That said, my kids each have cheap, old androids to play games on (think $20 prepaid things on just wifi) which, up until recently have been fine. However, recently, it seems that the memory on those suck and even when an SD card is added, it's only good for photo storage, not app storage...even with whatever roots or hacks are available. It's become really irritating that the one place low income phone users are being screwed is memory. I don't feel my kids are old enough to need a phone worth hundreds of dollars or with full service but I do feel that there has to be an option out there that is either easily hackable to fix this issue or just a "better choice" but still at an affordable option. Is this a pipe dream? I know I could buy tablets but they have those and don't gravitate to them as much as the phones and eventually,  would like the freedom to drop in a prepaid sim for my oldest. So, if you were me, and looking to spend less than $100 each, for an android that can handle the latest games with decent memory, and use prepaid eventually, what would you buy?

Click to collapse




Its not just memory where the devices will suffer. Mainly when wanting to run the latest games. Ram and the GPU will make a big difference. As for the storage. Get any device that supports googles adaptive storage (7.0+) this will allow games to be installed on the sdcard. As for under 100 that will be the hardest part. You will be hard pressed to even get a budget device at that price.


----------



## mdrumheller (Oct 13, 2017)

zelendel said:


> Its not just memory where the devices will suffer. Mainly when wanting to run the latest games. Ram and the GPU will make a big difference. As for the storage. Get any device that supports googles adaptive storage (7.0+) this will allow games to be installed on the sdcard. As for under 100 that will be the hardest part. You will be hard pressed to even get a budget device at that price.

Click to collapse



Of course I don't expect a budget device to keep up with something like a Galaxy as far as graphics and processing power and so far their little $25 deals play all they want it to but they have to pretty much limit themselves to rotating a handful of games due to storage limits. I'd like for that to not be an issue when I can easily drop a 32g sd card inside, you know? So, if I am understanding you properly, any android 7.0 or better should work?


----------



## zelendel (Oct 13, 2017)

mdrumheller said:


> Of course I don't expect a budget device to keep up with something like a Galaxy as far as graphics and processing power and so far their little $25 deals play all they want it to but they have to pretty much limit themselves to rotating a handful of games due to storage limits. I'd like for that to not be an issue when I can easily drop a 32g sd card inside, you know? So, if I am understanding you properly, any android 7.0 or better should work?

Click to collapse




As long as they didnt disable the adaptive storage (some OEM do this) then yes. But keep in mind thats once you set the sdcard for storage, it cant be removed without resetting the device.


----------



## mdrumheller (Oct 13, 2017)

zelendel said:


> As long as they didnt disable the adaptive storage (some OEM do this) then yes. But keep in mind thats once you set the sdcard for storage, it cant be removed without resetting the device.

Click to collapse



That's not an issue for us (removing the SD card). Thanks! Now I have shopping to do! You have just made 2 amazing kids really happy!


----------



## DgnrtnX (Oct 13, 2017)

I want to buy a phone under $470. Any suggestions if i should buy now or wait more till December or January.


----------



## diedsel (Oct 14, 2017)

my nexus 5x died after 1,5 year. so im searching for a new phone. im a heavy user and i like having a good camera on my phone, i also use snapchat alot. my budget is about 250 euros but i migth be able to extend this if its really worth it (max 300). i would also really like if the phones runs (near) pure android or has a rom comunity. (located in the netherlands


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Skull97 (Oct 14, 2017)

diedsel said:


> my nexus 5x died after 1,5 year. so im searching for a new phone. im a heavy user and i like having a good camera on my phone, i also use snapchat alot. my budget is about 250 euros but i migth be able to extend this if its really worth it (max 300). i would also really like if the phones runs (near) pure android or has a rom comunity. (located in the netherlands

Click to collapse



What do you think about the pixel "1"? It has everything you need. Also, I've just done a quick search and the pixel XL (used one, 32GB) only cost about $365 on Amazon, the Pixel should be even cheaper.


----------



## diedsel (Oct 14, 2017)

Ive checked it out and the cheapest pixel second hand is about 450 euros, which is far above my budget...


----------



## Skull97 (Oct 15, 2017)

diedsel said:


> Ive checked it out and the cheapest pixel second hand is about 450 euros, which is far above my budget...

Click to collapse



Here was what I found: https://www.amazon.com/Google-Pixel-XL-Phone-32GB/dp/B01LY3OB8D
I don't know if the factory unlocked US version have any problems with where you live, so you'd better do some search.
You of course can check some other online shops, right?


----------



## diedsel (Oct 15, 2017)

Skull97 said:


> Here was what I found: https://www.amazon.com/Google-Pixel-XL-Phone-32GB/dp/B01LY3OB8D
> I don't know if the factory unlocked US version have any problems with where you live, so you'd better do some search.
> You of course can check some other online shops, right?

Click to collapse



Ill research but i dont think its a great idea ti import it from the us i might even be better iff importing a mi 5s from china, the shipping fees can get very high from amazon us to here

---------- Post added at 07:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 AM ----------




Skull97 said:


> Here was what I found: https://www.amazon.com/Google-Pixel-XL-Phone-32GB/dp/B01LY3OB8D
> I don't know if the factory unlocked US version have any problems with where you live, so you'd better do some search.
> You of course can check some other online shops, right?

Click to collapse



Update amazon cant ship used devices to the netherlands


----------



## killahawk (Oct 16, 2017)

Looking to get a decent tablet I've looked at the media pad m3 but I'm afraid it wouldn't be much of an upgrade to from my pixel XL for reading and browsing or watching movies. Looked at pixel c but afraid it's outside my price range. Suggestions for an Android tablet?

Sent from my Pixel XL using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Sanchitanwar (Oct 17, 2017)

Lockscreen icin misson

---------- Post added at 02:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 AM ----------

My lockscreen icon are not shown in my redmi note 3 in nitrogen os 7.1.2


----------



## Hawk Eagle (Oct 17, 2017)

*Tablets with telephone functionality?*



Hawk Eagle said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am looking for a couple of tablets (about 10") with phone functionality and I am having a hard time finding them. When I Google, I mostly come up with smaller screens or older models...
> The "phablets" will be used in Norway and stationary (desktop), primarily as telephones (with either BT headsets or wired headsets), but also with Google Maps for looking up addresses, etc. WiFi is mandatory.
> ...

Click to collapse



No ideas, guys?!


----------



## jufofu (Oct 19, 2017)

diedsel said:


> my nexus 5x died after 1,5 year. so im searching for a new phone. im a heavy user and i like having a good camera on my phone, i also use snapchat alot. my budget is about 250 euros but i migth be able to extend this if its really worth it (max 300). i would also really like if the phones runs (near) pure android or has a rom comunity. (located in the netherlands

Click to collapse



I'd recommend Mi 5s. The stock firmware sucks, but it has official LOS that works like a charm. Use Footej camera for best photos.
Warning: it's not waterproof.


----------



## diedsel (Oct 20, 2017)

jufofu said:


> I'd recommend Mi 5s. The stock firmware sucks, but it has official LOS that works like a charm. Use Footej camera for best photos.
> Warning: it's not waterproof.

Click to collapse



 thanks man i ordered it already and forgt to edit i totally agree and I placed an order, planning on getting the google hdr mod as an secondary camera, found out that mod was intentionally made for the 5s due to the camera sensor being the same as the pixel


----------



## theandroidguy (Oct 22, 2017)

I'm a tech geek, love to use custom recoveries/roms, mods, root, xposed, magisk etc.Presently I'm using the htc desire 816 ds which is hardbricked right now so will it be a good choice to buy the Xiaomi Mi A1?? As it is a mini pixel device so no issues on the software side but due to lack of custom recovery I'm a bit tensed. As @Dees Troy has ported recovery for the Pixel, I guess in the near future someone will port it for the Mi A1 too, this is the only thing which gives me the strength to buy the A1, should I go for it or any other suggestion


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 22, 2017)

venom928 said:


> I'm a tech geek, love to use custom recoveries/roms, mods, root, xposed, magisk etc.Presently I'm using the htc desire 816 ds which is hardbricked right now so will it be a good choice to buy the Xiaomi Mi A1?? As it is a mini pixel device so no issues on the software side but due to lack of custom recovery I'm a bit tensed. As @Dees Troy has ported recovery for the Pixel, I guess in the near future someone will port it for the Mi A1 too, this is the only thing which gives me the strength to buy the A1, should I go for it or any other suggestion

Click to collapse



If you search Google you'll find an unofficial TWRP already, I'm confident that official support will be there soon, bootloader seems unlockable too, I read Francesco Franco (Franko Kernel) bought this device just out of curiosity and he had much good to say in relation to what it coasts, so custom kernel support will be probably there in the future... Also as AndroidOne device it gets security patches and OTAs for 2 years at least, it's a good grab if you don't intend to get a flagship, probably nothing better on the market atm in regards to money/value ratio.. 

Sent from my OnePlus3T using XDA Labs


----------



## robgee789 (Oct 22, 2017)

venom928 said:


> I'm a tech geek, love to use custom recoveries/roms, mods, root, xposed, magisk etc.Presently I'm using the htc desire 816 ds which is hardbricked right now so will it be a good choice to buy the Xiaomi Mi A1?? As it is a mini pixel device so no issues on the software side but due to lack of custom recovery I'm a bit tensed. As @Dees Troy has ported recovery for the Pixel, I guess in the near future someone will port it for the Mi A1 too, this is the only thing which gives me the strength to buy the A1, should I go for it or any other suggestion

Click to collapse



I've got this phone mate and the potential is there but the software is really buggy right now but I think there waiting for the oreo update to fix them 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## theandroidguy (Oct 22, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> If you search Google you'll find an unofficial TWRP already, I'm confident that official support will be there soon, bootloader seems unlockable too, I read Francesco Franco (Franko Kernel) bought this device just out of curiosity and he had much good to say in relation to what it coasts, so custom kernel support will be probably there in the future... Also as AndroidOne device it gets security patches and OTAs for 2 years at least, it's a good grab if you don't intend to get a flagship, probably nothing better on the market atm in regards to money/value ratio..
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus3T using XDA Labs

Click to collapse


@Sam Nakamura thankyou for the suggestion. If recovery is there, will surely buy it as root can be obtained using CF Auto tool and messing things can be sorted using recovery

---------- Post added at 12:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:46 PM ----------




robgee789 said:


> I've got this phone mate and the potential is there but the software is really buggy right now but I think there waiting for the oreo update to fix them
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


@robgee789 is it possible to use Magisk on the device right now, cz I use Xposed and some other magisk modules too. Are u able to root the device using CF Auto tool????


----------



## robgee789 (Oct 22, 2017)

venom928 said:


> @Sam Nakamura thankyou for the suggestion. If recovery is there, will surely buy it as root can be obtained using CF Auto tool and messing things can be sorted using recovery
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:46 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah you can root it mate and I I'm pretty sure xposed works (untill the oreo update) but the forum on here has everything you need mate

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet K1 using Tapatalk


----------



## theandroidguy (Oct 22, 2017)

robgee789 said:


> Yeah you can root it mate and I I'm pretty sure xposed works (untill the oreo update) but the forum on here has everything you need mate
> 
> Sent from my SHIELD Tablet K1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That will be great if I'm able to use Xposed, as for Oreo I'll stick to N as of now So you suggest that I can go for this device


----------



## robgee789 (Oct 22, 2017)

venom928 said:


> That will be great if I'm able to use Xposed, as for Oreo I'll stick to N as of now So you suggest that I can go for this device

Click to collapse



yeah man its a great phone and with a few software improvements it will awesome


----------



## dired (Oct 22, 2017)

Hello dear community!

I'm in EU, want to buy a used smartphone and need your expertise. ( If this is the wrong subforum, please advise me where I should post )

It needs to be android, and I want to spend 150€ max. 

I was observing recent deals for new phones, and I see that I can get a new phone for this price with 32GB storage and 3GB RAM, some 8 core CPU and 2 core GPU. So I would demand from a used phone that it has > 3GB RAM and >= 64GB storage, maybe a bit faster CPU and GPU.

I am open to any brand. Originally I was looking for physical keyboard only (screw that though) and any brand that is not super-cheap build-quality, which I would still prefer but I care even more about performance.

I would be very thankful for a suggestion!

Best, dired


----------



## theandroidguy (Oct 23, 2017)

robgee789 said:


> yeah man its a great phone and with a few software improvements it will awesome

Click to collapse



Improvements like?? One is for sure the addition of EIS, others??? I'm confused between the Mi A1 and the Honor 7X, do u think the 7X will get good community support just like the 6X??? Honor phones have better camera then MI devices but on the other hand the A1 is a mini pixel nd will get good software support. I want good hardware with good software support(official or community dosen't matter, both are perfect for me)


----------



## robgee789 (Oct 23, 2017)

venom928 said:


> Improvements like?? One is for sure the addition of EIS, others??? I'm confused between the Mi A1 and the Honor 7X, do u think the 7X will get good community support just like the 6X??? Honor phones have better camera then MI devices but on the other hand the A1 is a mini pixel nd will get good software support. I want good hardware with good software support(official or community dosen't matter, both are perfect for me)

Click to collapse



Yeah it needs EIS but the other bug for me is that when you use more than one finger on the screen the second touch isn't very sensitive. It's fine for most things but not if your playing a sniper game as you aim with left thumb and it doesn't always pick up the right thumb for shooting, it was until the September update so fingers crossed it will be fixed soon also the audio on mi a1 is superb

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyodevil (Oct 24, 2017)

I was hoping to buy a tab for mainly reading purposes. From magazines, comics, books, journals, articles, research papers, etc in all possible formats you can think of, pdf, epub, mobi, kindle, djvu, txt, doc, etc and heavy media consumption. I was looking into the Galaxy Tab S3 and the Ipad Pro 10.5. I need a top notch big display and a device that will stay fast enough for the next 5 to 6 years. I have narrowed down my criteria basis on what Android and iOS can offer me.

1. For tablets, iOS has dedicated apps, whereas Android has tons of scaled up versions of apps, so Android has more apps whereas iOS has better apps
2. I know iPads stay fast for a longer time than any Android device manufacture  will even bother security updates to
3. I can sideload any apps on Android installing apks even paid ones which iOS doesn't allow
4. My most decisive factor is if I can make a proper directory and file system in the device or not. Consider this scenario, there's a folder called Books, inside there are two folders, Academic and Non-academic. The latter has the directory structure divided as , genres / time periods / authors. And the former has subjects  like Maths, Computer Science, Philosophy etc. Among these, Maths has directories called Calculus, Algebra, Geometry, etc; CS has Theoretical Computer Science, Programming, Data Structures and Algorithms etc. Then inside these there are books and notes and other related files. Now I know using Solid Explorer or ES I'll be very easily get this in Android, but what about iOS, since I've never used  a i-Device I don't know.

If anyone will like to help me out it'll be a real help.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Chrisrobbins30 (Oct 25, 2017)

*Looking for Rootable phone*

Hi all, I'm looking for a Android phone that can decently handle Mobile 360 videos and is Rootable. Other than that I don't care. The phone is going to be used for VR *cough* excuse me, 360 degree videos only. I would like to spend around $200 USD, but would be willing to spend up to $300. Any ideas guys and gals? Thx in advance.

Edit: Just so we're clear, the phone will be used in Mobile VR. Compatible with Google Cardboard.


----------



## mattagiii (Oct 25, 2017)

mattagiii said:


> Hey all, I'm hoping for a suggestion or two now that I'm finally going to move on from my Nexus 5. It's been a real workhorse over the past 4 years, and it still performs adequately, but physically it's not in the best shape (sides are cracking and power button is partly busted). I've updated to the latest cyanogenmod every so often and been really happy with that because many of the functionalities really make life easier compared to stock. Never really felt I could be a "power user" without CM. Keeping that in mind, I have a few questions.
> 
> Physically it seems the S8 is the best thing out there right now. The screen-to-body-ratio is unbeaten by everyone except the Essential PH-1 as far as I know, and they've finally done away with the front button, which I always disliked. Its size is what I'm looking for too. I don't want a phablet. So the issue is software. My understanding is that the locked bootloader for the snapdragon versions hasn't been beaten, so I'd be stuck with touchwiz/etc unless I could get my hands on an Exynos version. Am I over-valuing root/ROMs these days? Maybe the non-ROM experience is good enough now? I don't know enough about using a current Samsung to tell if I would really suffer from not modding it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bump bump. Essential is feeling like a bit more of an option too given the price drop, but I can't find hard evidence that they've fixed the software bugs/lag/crashes entirely. Still especially would love insight into where to get an Exynos S8 too. Thanks


----------



## gorilla p (Oct 26, 2017)

mattagiii said:


> Bump bump. Essential is feeling like a bit more of an option too given the price drop, but I can't find hard evidence that they've fixed the software bugs/lag/crashes entirely. Still especially would love insight into where to get an Exynos S8 too. Thanks

Click to collapse



I will be looking to upgrade from my Nexus 5X by the end of the year and have been looking at a lot of different phones. I always purchased Google products in the past, but the Pixel line is no longer a good value as previous generations were.

I've been looking at the LG G6 and LG V20. Both will likely see a price drop by Christmas. Ive been looking at devices with S820-S821 chips and 3GB+ RAM.
The Huawei Mate and Honor 6X look good but custom ROM support is an issue.

A Oneplus 3T, or OnePlus 5 could be a good option. I was really hoping that the new Motorola MotoX Android One release would have been better given the $400 price tag. It would've been worth it, if it came with a 820-821 chip.

Its a difficult time to look for phones as there are a lot of options but nothing that's an obvious winner. I have a feeling I will end up with a OnePlus or LG G6. I recommend checking those out.


----------



## 350Rocket (Oct 26, 2017)

gorilla p said:


> I will be looking to upgrade from my Nexus 5X by the end of the year and have been looking at a lot of different phones. I always purchased Google products in the past, but the Pixel line is no longer a good value as previous generations were.
> 
> I've been looking at the LG G6 and LG V20. Both will likely see a price drop by Christmas. Ive been looking at devices with S820-S821 chips and 3GB+ RAM.
> The Huawei Mate and Honor 6X look good but custom ROM support is an issue.
> ...

Click to collapse



You're probably lucky your nexus hasn't died of the bootloop yet. Personally I won't buy another LG device because I've had so many and every one had a hardware failure of some kind except the g4 which I sold when it was only a few months old once I realized it was basically guaranteed to die of bootloop eventually. 

I went with the OnePlus 5 and so far I have no regrets. With 8gb of ram I'm hoping to keep it for 3 years.


----------



## bobAfettz0 (Oct 26, 2017)

I'm looking to upgrade from my LG Nexus 5, I'm looking to spend €300-350. I'd like to get a phone with a strong user base and good ROM scene / future support. Suggestions?


----------



## VEDANT SOLAT (Oct 26, 2017)

*Sony xperia xa1*

I will say everybody to buy Sony Xperia Xa1
Because mobile performance is great
  i am using xperia xa1 from about 1 month 
It is true that the design is great in such rang of phone
Performance - Although mobile performance is great. I played both asphalt 8 and modern combat 5 with their high graphics setting. The gaming experience was great 
Now coming on battery performance - the battery performance is average
camera - Camera performance is great in day . It has image stabilization which is great
Audio quality - audio quality is great it also have xLOUD feature, which when enable it increases the speaker sound by little amount but still recognizable
Xperia Xa1 feels premium while handling
It also has multi colour LED light located near front camera
I will give 4 stars out of 5 ??


----------



## logan71f100 (Oct 26, 2017)

*trying to upgrade from nexus 6*

im having a hard time finding a worthy upgrade from a nexus 6, i need

*headphone jack
*forward facing speakers
*qi-charging
*nfc
*fingerprint reader

pretty simple requirements but seems to be a very odd set of features to find together. 
I refuse to go back on features that i love, only thing im interested in on new phones is Finger print scanner....maybe if apple 
didn't by the fingerprint scanner company out from under Motorola when building the nexus 6, i wouldn't be in this situation

Thanks!


----------



## gorilla p (Oct 27, 2017)

350Rocket said:


> You're probably lucky your nexus hasn't died of the bootloop yet. Personally I won't buy another LG device because I've had so many and every one had a hardware failure of some kind except the g4 which I sold when it was only a few months old once I realized it was basically guaranteed to die of bootloop eventually.
> 
> I went with the OnePlus 5 and so far I have no regrets. With 8gb of ram I'm hoping to keep it for 3 years.

Click to collapse



Yeah it actually did die about a month ago. LG extended the warranty on these to 2 years. They repaired and had it back to me in a week, no cost. I just worry the 808 chip is still faulty.


----------



## Kipland007 (Oct 27, 2017)

Hey Everyone,

I am a Verizon customer and looking for a new phone. I have a LG G3 (stock currently because of company policies) which has been running fine, but it's hitting 3 years soon and I'm thinking there may be something better available. I'm kind of at a loss with phones available since I don't really want to pay $600+ for a new phone and also am looking for something that's running stock Android or close (I've found that LG with the G3 didn't stick too much bloat over it, but that may have changed with them now). 

I know Motorola makes some lower end phones that are nice but I wanted to see the community recommendations. I'd also like to have one with better than average battery life and a notification LED, but can be flexible on that.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gorilla p (Oct 27, 2017)

Kipland007 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I am a Verizon customer and looking for a new phone. I have a LG G3 (stock currently because of company policies) which has been running fine, but it's hitting 3 years soon and I'm thinking there may be something better available. I'm kind of at a loss with phones available since I don't really want to pay $600+ for a new phone and also am looking for something that's running stock Android or close (I've found that LG with the G3 didn't stick too much bloat over it, but that may have changed with them now).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe check out the LG V20. If you want stock Android, maybe check out the new Motorola X4 which is "Android One".


----------



## pistehead (Oct 29, 2017)

*Streaming*

Hi All,
        hope i'm posting in correct place.
I used to hook my iphone up to my tv to watch NBC Sports and HBO behind my VPN using Xfinity, however they have stopped the HDMI working. Still works on phone, but want a big picture.

I have a ver 1 Amazon fire stick but cant install my VPN onto it, and cant get said apps to work.

Any one UK side that can recommend a streaming box/ stick solution that they have and works for this purpose?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## elias4444 (Oct 29, 2017)

Could seriously use some help finding a new phone for my wife. 

She's currently using a 2015 Moto G, but has run out of internal storage space which is causing all sorts of issues. Her main needs are good battery life, a decent camera, and a phone that's small enough for her to hold on one hand (she's tiny). She uses her phone A LOT and likes to play games on it (TSum TSum is her current addiction). A headphone jack would also be good.

We'd like to keep it under $300 (US) if possible (though will go higher if there's a really solid option. We're on Cricket.

Any advice is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## StolidSentinel (Oct 30, 2017)

Is there a site somewhere that I can check some boxes and filter a list of phones?? I am simply looking to balance some required and optional features like unlocked, rootable, NON-samsung, screen size, etc. Thank you!


----------



## 350Rocket (Nov 1, 2017)

It definitely seems like every phone that has the 808 has the bootloop problem. However other lg phones also seem to be prone to issues of different kinds. My friend had an lg g3 I fixed for him when it started overheating and shutting down. I took the motherboard from his girlfriends g3 that got smashed and put it in his g3 and then it was fine. That was the Snapdragon 801 that isn't known for overheating issues.


----------



## Jagan17 (Nov 1, 2017)

Can I buy lenovo zuk z2 plus ? Indian version


----------



## linken_lp (Nov 2, 2017)

Hello guys!
Thinking if getting Doogee Mix 2. Do toy have any ideas is this brand trust worthy, because they have some negative reviews in the Internet. Has someone used their devices? Thanks


----------



## anonandroid (Nov 5, 2017)

*2017 devices with pure AOSP Oreo*

Hi,

I am in the process of buying a new phone and I am trying to decide which way to go. I value my privacy but note that XPrivacy, my go to privacy tool, is not going to go beyond Marshmallow and I would like to keep up with security updates (whenever something like KRACK pops up etc.) which means keeping up with the frontline of Android development. So the question is how to achieve a similar control on Oreo.

One idea would be stock AOSP and then minimal GApps, preferably installed as non-system (I have no idea if that is possible but the thought seems appealing) to possibly get permission control over the GApps. That would lead thinking to a Sony device and then building AOSP from source from their Open Devices program but I don't know how well those are running. Well enough to be a daily driver? Anyone with some experience? What other ideas are out there for an Oreo privacy oriented phone? FWIW, in my opinion less is more so pure vanilla Android would be just perfect (except I don't want to give google every last detail about me and my life).

Thanks!


----------



## Cha.oZ (Nov 6, 2017)

*searching for phone with hardware keyboard and custom ROM*

Blackberry has great hardware, but custom ROMs seems impossible.
Samsung cover keyboard? Only possible with stock ROM?
Impossible mission? Or have i overlook something?


----------



## kotoulitsa (Nov 6, 2017)

hello everyone
i am interested in a new device, i currently have lg g3 using Resurrection remix ROM and i am pretty happy with it, sadly i dropped it and the screen is shattered and it needs close to 100 euros for the repair and i am not sure if buying a new device is a better solution. 
In case i decide for a new device i saw that Xiaomi devices seem to be doing a great job around and i would like your opinion if you think it would be a good choice.
I do not know how easy it is to get root access, although i have seen something about unlocking bootloader taking too much time.
Which Xiaomi device would you recommend based on the fact that i need root access/TWRP and somewhat a variety of ROMs that i can try. 
If you have any other recommendation besides Xiaomi close to 150euros please feel free to share
also i live in Netherlands and a reccomendation for a shop online i can buy Xiaomi would be nice ! 

thank you


----------



## MrTooPhone (Nov 6, 2017)

Kipland007 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I am a Verizon customer and looking for a new phone. I have a LG G3 (stock currently because of company policies) which has been running fine, but it's hitting 3 years soon and I'm thinking there may be something better available. I'm kind of at a loss with phones available since I don't really want to pay $600+ for a new phone and also am looking for something that's running stock Android or close (I've found that LG with the G3 didn't stick too much bloat over it, but that may have changed with them now).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


 @Kipland007  I just logged into this thread to ask a very similar question except I am looking to replace a MotoG.  I was thinking of the MotoG5 and wondering what the community thoughts are.  The LG V20 is too big and the latest X4 seems to be over $400.  I don't think the next G series will be out anytime soon.

---------- Post added at 12:54 ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 ----------




Kipland007 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I am a Verizon customer and looking for a new phone. I have a LG G3 (stock currently because of company policies) which has been running fine, but it's hitting 3 years soon and I'm thinking there may be something better available. I'm kind of at a loss with phones available since I don't really want to pay $600+ for a new phone and also am looking for something that's running stock Android or close (I've found that LG with the G3 didn't stick too much bloat over it, but that may have changed with them now).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


 @Kipland007  I just logged into this thread to ask a very similar question except I am looking to replace a MotoG.  I was thinking of the MotoG5 and wondering what the community thoughts are.  The LG V20 is too big and the latest X4 seems to be over $400.  I don't think the next G series will be out anytime soon.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Tiongmas (Nov 10, 2017)

*Nokia 8 or mate 10*

I'm from Malaysia. Currently, I'm looking for Nokia 8 and mate 10.Someone can help me choice between Nokia 8 and mate 10. 
I'm a heavy gamer. Play many high performance requirements game like injustice 2, Pes and the sim
I'm don't like selfie. But I like snap some skyline photo or some beautiful landscape.
Please help me choice between two devices?


----------



## Semixi (Nov 10, 2017)

*Which phone should i buy for less than 250€*

Hey dudes, my name is Semi, I am from austria and I am kinda new to this forum! 
I would like to buy a new phone and maybe I will find one on the 11.11 
It should be between 5 and 5.5 inch, 3000+mAh, good camera, much power under the case  and well not about 250€ (less is always better)
So i will tell you my favourite ones and i woudl like to know what you think about them!
Leeco Le Pro 3 X720 (6GB/64GB Snapdragon 821) now for just 210 €
Xiaomi Mi Note 2 (4GB/64GB Snapdragon 821) for about 230€
Leeco Cool Changer S1 (6GB/64GB Snapdragon 821) for about 240€
Xiaomi Mi 5s (3GB/64GB Snapdragon 821) for about 240€
Xiaomi Mi 5 (3GB/64GB Snapdragon 820) for about 240€
ZTE Axon 7 (4GB/64GB Snapdragon 820) for ahout 230€
Maybe you have some experience with them and can help me 
Or maybe you know another good device?  

best wishes
semi and thank you in advance


----------



## killahawk (Nov 10, 2017)

killahawk said:


> Looking to get a decent tablet I've looked at the media pad m3 but I'm afraid it wouldn't be much of an upgrade to from my pixel XL for reading and browsing or watching movies. Looked at pixel c but afraid it's outside my price range. Suggestions for an Android tablet?

Click to collapse



 Bump. Still looking for help on a decent he tablet I think I want nougat.


----------



## Thecandym0n (Nov 10, 2017)

*Looking for a Verizon recommendation*

Hey I'm looking for a rootable(not extremely difficult is a plus) good gaming phone for Verizon what you guys recommend


----------



## juanq214 (Nov 11, 2017)

kotoulitsa said:


> hello everyone
> i am interested in a new device, i currently have lg g3 using Resurrection remix ROM and i am pretty happy with it, sadly i dropped it and the screen is shattered and it needs close to 100 euros for the repair and i am not sure if buying a new device is a better solution.
> In case i decide for a new device i saw that Xiaomi devices seem to be doing a great job around and i would like your opinion if you think it would be a good choice.
> I do not know how easy it is to get root access, although i have seen something about unlocking bootloader taking too much time.
> ...

Click to collapse



Xiaomi makes great phones quite en durable and software is really good. Right now the redmi note 4 or the mi a1 (Android stock) are quite good options under 200 dollars. 



Semixi said:


> Hey dudes, my name is Semi, I am from austria and I am kinda new to this forum!
> I would like to buy a new phone and maybe I will find one on the 11.11
> It should be between 5 and 5.5 inch, 3000+mAh, good camera, much power under the case and well not about 250€ (less is always better)
> So i will tell you my favourite ones and i woudl like to know what you think about them!
> ...

Click to collapse



From those options, I'll go for the mi note 2. You can  also have a look at the oneplus 3t or the Xiaomi mi5s plus


----------



## tofumachine (Nov 13, 2017)

Hey guys i had g2 and g3 now i think i will go with htc one m8 do you have other suggestions? I choose m8 because it is cheap and i liked it back then... I prefer buying an old model, and having a good community on xda...


----------



## robgee789 (Nov 13, 2017)

killahawk said:


> Bump. Still looking for help on a decent he tablet I think I want nougat.

Click to collapse



Lenovo tab 4 and lenovo p8 are good choices mate 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Theberge43 (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi,
It seems most questions here are towards mid-range phones.
I'm looking for my next love, coming from Oneplus 2 (& LG G5). I'm looking at a flagship device, that will last me more than 1 or 2 years.
Things I've been tempted : Galaxy S8 (price came down a little), Essential phone @ 449$, Oneplus 5t (current leader), LG V30 (really not a fan of the OS).
I would have loved to come back to Google and grab the Pixel XL, but the damn screen is scaring me off.
Really like the Mate 10 Pro looks also, but more expensive.

I'm kinda trying to avoid paying more that $1000 (CAD) for a phone, but I might cave for the perfect one. I'd like to get root back, but I might not need thousands of ROMs anymore.


----------



## derrick_12341 (Nov 14, 2017)

Got a max of 600$ to spend in the US. I want to get a phone mainly for the camera and I will consider anything. Could someone with experience offer some suggestions?


----------



## Zekoslawen (Nov 14, 2017)

Hey guys, I want to replace my 7 year old HTC. Looking for something under 240€, new or used
- sturdy, with metal case, no plastic
- rootable, supports LineageOS with encryption
- should have enough RAM/CPU/GPU to last several years (mostly web browsing, some videos and simple games)
- LED notification, gyroscope, compass & accelerometre
- 4.5-5.5" screen
- don't care about: fingerprint scanner (I'll remove it or put tape over it if necessary), resolution (480p and 1080p look the same on a 5" screen at my viewing distance), bezel/thickness, camera

Sorry about the wall of text, I've been out of touch with the smartphone market for 7 years


----------



## Argeddion (Nov 14, 2017)

My Nexus 5X bootlooped. Searching for a device with an active development like the Nexus Devices. But my budget is about 400€ in Germany (the money I get back for my bootlooping phone). I would love to buy the 5X again but I am afraid it might break again. Any suggestions?

Ps: I dont like OnePlus. A Friend had trouble with his Oneplus 1 when they did not want to replace it


----------



## teostar (Nov 14, 2017)

*Xperia xz1 Compact VS Essential phone*

I'm considering grabbing a new device this Christmas planning on spending about $500. Im looking for something "small" and pocketable with top of the line specs. except for the pixel 2 i dont think theres and smallish high spec'd device available let alone in this price range... So what do you guys think, which is the better buy xz1 or essential?

---------- Post added at 04:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:44 PM ----------




elias4444 said:


> Could seriously use some help finding a new phone for my wife.
> 
> She's currently using a 2015 Moto G, but has run out of internal storage space which is causing all sorts of issues. Her main needs are good battery life, a decent camera, and a phone that's small enough for her to hold on one hand (she's tiny). She uses her phone A LOT and likes to play games on it (TSum TSum is her current addiction). A headphone jack would also be good.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Small, headphone jack + good camera = xperia compact. the x compact should be about $300 by now or you can make the stretch for xz1 compact at about $500


----------



## sajeel (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi 
Am looking to buy 2 new mobile's looking at 
samsung Galaxy s8
And
Sony's Xperia xz1

Will I be able root both of these and run custom Rom ?
Am in uk so phone would be uk spec

Sent from my LG-K100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bottomcentre (Nov 19, 2017)

Because my devices are a ZUK Z2, a "gaming" computer and a (not portable) laptop, i'm looking for a cheap tablet for read internet and watch YouTube.
I saw that the Amazon Fire HD8 (130€{$153} in Spain) is cheap but its operating system is "fire os" and I want to know if there are stable roms for that tablet. Is a good tablet? Do you think Amazon will soon present a new model? Do you recommend it? -The another way is save money (345€) for an iPad :/-

My budget is 150€{$177} and I am looking for storage and battery (if it has a decent front camera for video calls then it's better, but I think that over-budget), some cheap tablet better?

Thank you very much.

PD: Sorry for my (simple/sh*t) english, I'm spanish.

---------- Post added at 17:46 ---------- Previous post was at 17:18 ----------




sajeel said:


> Hi
> Am looking to buy 2 new mobile's looking at
> samsung Galaxy s8
> And
> ...

Click to collapse



Of course. You can do it now.


----------



## gorilla p (Nov 19, 2017)

So, I'm looking at new devices. I will likely buy one just after new year's as there are typically a lot of deals then to get rid of the stuff that didn't sell during the holiday season.

I have been a Nexus user for 5+ years (Nexus 4, Nexus 7, Nexus 5X). I have really liked their solid hardware, no expensive frills, great value theme that they had before they started the overpriced "Pixel" line.
I thought the Android One program would become the replacement for the Nexus line, but they are not upper-mid grade devices, they are mid-grade devices with some glaring issues. If development support took off and the price came down, the Moto X4 could be a possibility. So for the first time, I'm looking for an non-Nexus device. As far as performance goes, I am still perfectly happy with my N5X. I don't do anything crazy with my phone that requires the most expensive device out there.
I will likely purchase a 2016-2017 flagship, preferably with a SD821 chip and 3+GB RAM. I want to stay at $350-400. Development/ROM support is a big deal for me as I've been spoiled coming from Nexus devices. SD card and removable battery would be ideal but not a big deal.

I was looking closely at the LG G6, but it looks like ROM/development support is severely Lacking, probably because there are a half dozen variants.

I am now looking at the OnePlus 3T and the Essential Phone. The Essential Phone is already at $450 and should hit $400 after Christmas. This will also give them time to iron out any remaining issues.

I have been looking at some of the Huawei devices as well, but I know very little about their ROM support. I see there has been some progress with OpenKirin and they have amazing values. The Honor8 and Mate9 are very nice. If I was on an extreme budget, the Honor 6X is a great device for $175.

Any recommendations are appreciated.


----------



## bottomcentre (Nov 19, 2017)

bottomcentre said:


> Because my devices are a ZUK Z2, a "gaming" computer and a (not portable) laptop, i'm looking for a cheap tablet for read internet and watch YouTube.
> I saw that the Amazon Fire HD8 (130€{$153} in Spain) is cheap but its operating system is "fire os" and I want to know if there are stable roms for that tablet. Is a good tablet? Do you think Amazon will soon present a new model? Do you recommend it? -The another way is save money (345€) for an iPad :/-
> 
> My budget is 150€{$177} and I am looking for storage and battery (if it has a decent front camera for video calls then it's better, but I think that over-budget), some cheap tablet better?
> ...

Click to collapse



Up! New offer: *Fire HD8 115€* Should I buy it?


----------



## DarthMaul14 (Nov 20, 2017)

So I'm planning to upgrade from a moto g5 plus to a phone around June of next year. My budget is around $400(ish) dollars. I want to upgrade to a phone running stock android that gets timely updates. I have heard about the new android one program but I am not too sure about it. I made the mistake of buying a moto g5 plus with 2gb of ram and the ram management is more pathetic than the nexus 5x's. I am mostly going to stick to the stock rom(I don't really root). I am also a heavy(ish) user so I want to buy a phone with a chip similar to the Snapdragon 625(which is probably one of the most power efficient chips ever made) and at least 3gb of ram. I am thinking about buying a moto x4 android one edition or maybe a Xiamoi Mi A1. There aren't that many stock Android options in the $400 dollar price range so I'm not sure what to buy. Please feel free to leave your suggestions .


----------



## bottomcentre (Nov 20, 2017)

DarthMaul14 said:


> So I'm planning to upgrade from a moto g5 plus to a phone around June of next year. My budget is around $400(ish) dollars. I want to upgrade to a phone running stock android that gets timely updates. I have heard about the new android one program but I am not too sure about it. I made the mistake of buying a moto g5 plus with 2gb of ram and the ram management is more pathetic than the nexus 5x's. I am mostly going to stick to the stock rom(I don't really root). I am also a heavy(ish) user so I want to buy a phone with a chip similar to the Snapdragon 625(which is probably one of the most power efficient chips ever made) and at least 3gb of ram. I am thinking about buying a moto x4 android one edition or maybe a Xiamoi Mi A1. There aren't that many stock Android options in the $400 dollar price range so I'm not sure what to buy. Please feel free to leave your suggestions .

Click to collapse



Xiaomi Mi Note 3 or Oneplus 5 (bought in China)


----------



## DarthMaul14 (Nov 20, 2017)

bottomcentre said:


> Xiaomi Mi Note 3 or Oneplus 5 (bought in China)

Click to collapse



Thanks! I'll definitely looking into the one plus 5 or 5t more .


----------



## agerrish (Nov 20, 2017)

*I'd suggest*



derrick_12341 said:


> Got a max of 600$ to spend in the US. I want to get a phone mainly for the camera and I will consider anything. Could someone with experience offer some suggestions?

Click to collapse



Get a Samsung S6 or S7 Edge on Amazon. The camera is great and you can sync everything with Google.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Amanpreetsingh (Nov 20, 2017)

I am planning to buy moto x4. I live in India so there is no Android one version for me but I wnt rom support. Not sure will moto x4 regular will get good development or not should I buy another device.


----------



## derrick_12341 (Nov 21, 2017)

agerrish said:


> Get a Samsung S6 or S7 Edge on Amazon. The camera is great and you can sync everything with Google.

Click to collapse




No software updates and lag. I'll pass.


----------



## DarthMaul14 (Nov 21, 2017)

derrick_12341 said:


> No software updates and lag. I'll pass.

Click to collapse



I agree. My friend bought a s7 edge, running stock and no root. It just has a few apps and games but he can't even make it a day with me.

---------- Post added at 01:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:31 PM ----------




Amanpreetsingh said:


> I am planning to buy moto x4. I live in India so there is no Android one version for me but I wnt rom support. Not sure will moto x4 regular will get good development or not should I buy another device.

Click to collapse



It seems like it has capable hardware but it isn't that popular so I'm having my doubts on the support from developers. If you could save up some more money there's always the one plus 5t.


----------



## nivisan (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi,
I currently have an iphone 5S.
I would like to buy a new phone between U11, U11 plus, Oneplus 5T and mate 10 pro.
I use my phone for pratically everything (mail, movie, connect phone to tv..)
Here is the list of items I need with a new phone:
- an interface lag free even a few months
- very good connection with network
- Wifi Suport AC (5 Ghz) without issues 
- A very good camera. 
- Battery >= 3000 mAh.
- 4G / LTE Support.
-Fingerprintsensor fast and reliable
- if possible avaible on amazon EU
Thanks for your help.
Sorry for my english, I'm from Per. I speak french.


----------



## ruhtraeel (Nov 21, 2017)

*LG V20 vs LeEco Le Pro 3*

Hi,
Currently, I am debating between a LeEco Le Pro 3 for around $280 CAD, or an LG V20 for $370 CAD. These are both the 64GB models with 4GB of RAM.

I'm not afraid of tinkering around with the phone and flashing custom ROMs and such, but I would preferably not need to go through the same process I did with my Nexus 5x (put it in the freezer after it boot looped, wipe my phone losing all my music in the process, and then flash a custom bootloader with certain cores disabled).

Would the removable battery (albeit smaller capacity), better screen and camera, micro SD slot and software of the V20 make up for the price difference?

Thanks


----------



## Amanpreetsingh (Nov 21, 2017)

It seems like it has capable hardware but it isn't that popular so I'm having my doubts on the support from developers. If you could save up some more money there's always the one plus 5t.[/QUOTE]

I don't have that much budget. What are the doubts for moto x4 with development ???


----------



## ruhtraeel (Nov 21, 2017)

Amanpreetsingh said:


> It seems like it has capable hardware but it isn't that popular so I'm having my doubts on the support from developers. If you could save up some more money there's always the one plus 5t.

Click to collapse



How important is developer support if I am willing to tinker with my phone? Could any possible issues come up that can't be resolved by the community? (Ie. phone not charging, bluetooth being spotty, etc)

The OnePlus 3T unfortunately is a good $120 more expensive than the V20, and $500 is unfortunately too expensive for me.


----------



## nicrrrrrp (Nov 22, 2017)

*Honor 6x (5.5in) vs Huawei P10 Lite (5.2in)*

post deleted


----------



## RamonAndroid (Nov 22, 2017)

Hey, I currently use a oneplus X where I have been very happy about. But to bad I drop it a few month ago and I can’t repair it (to high cost) and my screen keeps freezing or turning on and off randomly so I need a new phone.
I’m from Belgium and was thinking about following phone’s

*Huawei p10 lite:*
_Pros:_
•	Good price
•	Good specs
•	Overall great phone
_Cons:_
•	Not a fan of any kind of skin over android, especially not of the one from Huawei.

*Xiaomi Mi A1:*
_Pros:_
•	Best price
•	greater specs
•	great camera
•	stock android

Cons:
•	I got my concerns about the size, I might not like a 5,5” phone. Kind of worried about that
•	Repairing’s if I drop/brake the phone?
*
Nokia 6:*
_Pros:_
•	Good price
•	Stock android
•	Great design
_Cons:_
•	battery
•	Bad processor (how might this stack up against the oneplus X I have now?)

 
*
Oneplus 5T:*
I don’t want to spent to much on a phone, the oneplus 5t is twice the price as the phone’s I listed above. Is it really worth it to spend 2x as much money?! (also, same concerns as the Mi a1 about size)

I can’t make up my mind, I use my phone allot! About 2 hrs a day for just music, I use allot of snapchat and messaging apps. The phone does not have to be the fasted it just has to last a long time with me.


----------



## Reggod (Nov 22, 2017)

*G5 Plus vs Idol 4S*

I'm new to XDA, and was hoping you android experts could give me some advice on which phone to buy. For the past year and a half I've been using an extremely low budget Alcatel Onetouch Pixi 3. As you can probably imagine, the phone has been getting slower, and slower,... and slowerrrrr..... Even doing a factory reset, disabling all apps not needed, and using the phone with only light weight apps hasn't given me a significant improvement. Case in point, I'm experiencing lag just writing this post. That's beside the fact that the phone runs Lollipop and its battery is on its very last legs. Anyway now I've finished whining, I can get to the point. I have a slightly larger budget now; I'm a college student, so not much larger mind you, but larger enough to buy a $200-$300 new phone. And with Black Friday just two days away, I'm thinking now's probably a good time to buy. Research has led me to believe that my best option would be the 4GB RAM version of the Moto G5 Plus. However, I've also noticed that Microsoft will be selling the Alcatel Idol 4S for $170. Mind, that's a windows phone, not an android, but the specs are pretty close to the G5's plus the fact that you get C charging and a VR headset included make it appealing. I was wondering if the Idol could be switched to an android operating system, as I have no use for Windows Mobile, but perhaps the savings isn't worth such a project assuming it's even possible? Please let me know any suggestions, corrections or deals I might want to wait for, keeping in mind my budget. I'd obviously like to get the most bang for my buck. TL;DR: I need a new phone, think my best options are the Moto G5S or Microsoft Alcatel Idol 4S and would like buying advice.

P.S. I hope I've posted this in the right place; sorry for any inconvenience if I haven't.


----------



## barenal (Nov 23, 2017)

*What's the best rootable mini tablet (~8")?*

Hi all,

I'm thinking about picking up a mini sized tablet (~8"), preferably that's rootable and will run Oreo, and was wondering what people would recommend. 

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## moxon04 (Nov 24, 2017)

*Help me decide please!*

Hi,

I'm looking to replace my LG G3 but can't decide which device is worth it... Budget is around 400$ CAD.

Right now I'm looking at:
- Samsung Galaxy A5 (2017)
- Motorola Moto Z (XT1650)
- Asus Zenfone 3 Zoom
- Huawei Honor 8 (Refurb.)
- Xiaomi MI A1 Global

Which one should I get ? Any other I should consider ?

I appreciate any input from you guys...

Thanks!


----------



## DarthMaul14 (Nov 24, 2017)

moxon04 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking to replace my LG G3 but can't decide which device is worth it... Budget is around 400$ CAD.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would recommend the moto z or Zenfone 3. The z is running almost stock Android and Asus's skin is not that bad. The honor 8 is also pretty good but most Chinese phones (expect for one plus and ZTE) don't support  all 4G bands.  Xiaomi doesn't support 4G at all in the states. Also Samsung mid range phones generally don't get updates or take forever to deliver them. Honestly the z is the best option because it's running almost stock Android (and the battery life is amazing) or if you can't get the z your second option should be the Zenfone 3 zoom . If you're into stock Android phones the moto x4 android one is probably the best option right now if you don't want to get a pixel.


----------



## doubledragon5 (Nov 25, 2017)

Looking for suggestions on a decent unlock phone that can be used on all networks including Sprint and it has a good development I got that development itch. No more than  $250.


----------



## Lederhose (Nov 25, 2017)

Could you please name me a few CHEAP, new or older (second-hand) smartphones that can be used with a ROM that gets current security updates?
If I may narrow down the selection: a replaceable battery and a decent camera would be nice, and the device shouldn't be too bulky (display not larger than 5 inch).
My mother doesn't use a smartphone yet and will probably only use it for infrequent calls / skype, SMS and checking e-mail at home, and maybe taking a few photos, but I don't want to worry about security flaws if I would just get one with totally outdated stock firmware.
Thanks!


----------



## DarthMaul14 (Nov 25, 2017)

doubledragon5 said:


> Looking for suggestions on a decent unlock phone that can be used on all networks including Sprint and it has a good development I got that development itch. No more than $250.

Click to collapse



The moto g5 plus. Look no further .


----------



## BlazingWitch (Nov 25, 2017)

I'm currently looking for a new phone, but I have some rather specific requirements, so I'm struggling to find something that fits them all. I'd prefer not to pay a ridiculous sum of money, but I'm expecting it to last me for the next 5 years (I currently use an HTC Desire HD), so price isn't a massive factor if the perfect phone exists. Does anyone know of something that fits all or most of these requirements?


Large, removable battery
18:9 screen (I want the 4th button, but those don't exist in hardware any more, and I don't like having to pick between full 16:9 and having buttons visible)
SD card slot (or 64GB+ storage, ideally 128GB)
Dual SIM (that doesn't replace the SD card, unless there's an acceptable amount of internal storage)
Preferably not as massive as most high-end phones in the last couple years (ideally no wider than ~70mm - current phone is a 4.3inch display)


----------



## doubledragon5 (Nov 25, 2017)

DarthMaul14 said:


> The moto g5 plus. Look no further
> Does storage size matter 32 gigs or 64 gigs are these ROMs Moore based on the 32 gig size

Click to collapse


----------



## panostheodorakis7 (Nov 25, 2017)

Hi everyone ! 
So for a full year i have been using as a device an Iphone 5s after the fiasco of the LG g4 (fried mobo) that i had (God I loved that phone) and i as my nameday is coming soon i was thinking about selling it add a little money and buy an Android again ! The thing is that i dont want to go for a very expensive device because i will not have so much money and further more i kinda like to change my phones after 1-2 years so no flagships for me ....In adition i really like to root my phones flash xposed and do a bunch of stuff with my device so I m looking for something friendly to root and tweaking at low budget also as i am coming from an iphone i really want something with:
good camera front and back (as a reference better than redmi note 4 that i have tested and for me sucks :angel: ).
fingerprint.
5 or 5 plus inches.
fast charge(if it has big battery i dont mind no to ).
micro sd .
3+ GB ram (i really cant tell for futureproof porpuse if 3 or 4 are required).
32+ GB device storage(I will add onether 32GB because i like to have back ups and apks for my mus-have apps).
1920x1080 (After the g4 that i had and saw that the 2k screen destroy my battery i really believe that i should just stay full HD.If now is out there a device that it can manage a day plus with 2k screen then plz refer it to me ).
big battery (3000+mah i believe that 3000mah is must as i have constantly data and gps on all day).
decent towards good audio speaker and at least good call speaker.
support of android 7 and 8(even if it is announced that it will update soon to oreo).
And LAST but NOT LEAST active XDA community with a good  amount of stuff the device such as giudes ,modded apps,Q&A post etc.

My budget its around 250 euros (yes I live in Greece and we are part of europe ) but the price is flexible for 30 euros or so if the device is wothing it .
I did took a quick look but the only thing i found was the P10 Lite and Honor 6x.

Thank you in advance for your time and I m waiting for your responses also answears with personal hands on experiences of the device will be prefered !


----------



## midhun_suresh (Nov 26, 2017)

I am a honor 8 user since 5 months,it's best buy.combination of beauty,power n best camera.it has premium screen ,best hardware and everything.you can't get all these in any other phones


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## panostheodorakis7 (Nov 27, 2017)

midhun_suresh said:


> I am a honor 8 user since 5 months,it's best buy.combination of beauty,power n best camera.it has premium screen ,best hardware and everything.you can't get all these in any other phones

Click to collapse



Thank you for your suggest but in my country the honor 8 costs about 315+ euros it’s pretty expensive for me ...but I appreciate your response


----------



## CharliexCharger (Nov 28, 2017)

Replacing my 6P. I'm trying to decide based on the below choices.

Skeptical about OnePlus support, Lack of Note 8 oreo ROMs (I know it's still early), Early pixel issues and convincing myself to spend to the price point of the XL.

Any thoughts and input are greatly appreciated.

OnePlus 5T

Note 8

Pixel 2 XL


----------



## taigi100 (Nov 29, 2017)

Hey, 

For the last 2 years, I've been using an LG G4, went through the mobo thing, changed it on warranty without any issues, overall really liked the experience. I'm thinking of getting a new phone since this one is starting to be a bit buggy at times. What I'm mostly looking for is something with a great battery life, cheap and without a ****ton of bugs (software or hardware). By cheap, I mean mid-end @ 300-400 euros. I was thinking about getting a Lenovo P2 but I'm hearing it has a lot of bugs which is something I'd like to avoid. Any suggestions about a great battery phone without the ****ton of bugs (software bugs I can handle, hardware nope). Xiaomi Mi Max 2 is also looking decent, feels a bit too big as a screen which I expect drains a lot of battery, but if it's less bug-prone I'd go for that. For some reason, I really like the LG experience, if I can't find something with a better battery and at a more decent price, then what is less bug-prone and has fewer issues? The G6 or the V20, what would you guys suggest?


----------



## DarthMaul14 (Dec 3, 2017)

doubledragon5 said:


> DarthMaul14 said:
> 
> 
> > The moto g5 plus. Look no further
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Recusivio (Dec 3, 2017)

I own a Zuk z2 I am very very happy with, unfortunately the price hasn't gone down for the past 9 months.
 I was planning to buy another one for a relative, but their carrier only supports the zuk on its LTE. How bad of an idea is this? It's Videotron's in Canada, it had a very bad rep early on so if anyone's on there, how often does it drop in favor of 2g/3g? 
Are there other alternatives I could be considering for ~175-200 USD? I bought the other one off BangGood so I was planning to use it again for this, due to lack of experience about these websites, I trust this one. 
Looked into the xiaomi 4 note and the mi a1 for similar prices, wasn't impressed, besides it looks like most of the Chinese brands will have trouble on Videotron's network, to be considered...

Thanks!


----------



## jack_frost (Dec 5, 2017)

*Pixel 2 vs Oneplus 5T*

I was saving up to get the Oneplus 5t Star Wars Edition (128gb) 

but recently learned that the pixel 2(64gb) will be available at almost the same price during a promotion here in India.

They will both cost about $600 

Very confused.

I know the obvious differences - 
The pixel 2 has the best camera, 2 years of warranty, IP67
The 5T has the larger display, more RAM and storage, Its a Star wars special edition and will come with a free case, a star wars themed laptop bag.

The last 3 years Ive used Oneplus devices , but the pixel is very tempting at that price. The only thing turning me away is the 5inch display size, which i find too small - but i could be making too much of it. Also the pixel 2 looks very dated

Any advice? Thank you for taking the time to read through this.


----------



## byproxy (Dec 7, 2017)

The inlaws are looking to get their first smartphone (they're currently still using flip phones!).

They want something they can get pics of and vid chat with the grandkids.

Despite my advice that they get the best phone they can afford now since they likely wouldn't be upgrading for quite some time, they insist on getting the cheapest possible option that will do what they want. 

That said, while I'm on VZW myself, I don't really keep up at all with the lower end phones... I have no idea what phone(s) in this spectrum would be the best for them.

Can anyone offer any suggestions as to the best free/super cheap VZW phone for them? I want them to stick with Android (rather than apple) since that's what I know and can therefore best help them if/when issues arise.


----------



## gorilla p (Dec 8, 2017)

byproxy said:


> The inlaws are looking to get their first smartphone (they're currently still using flip phones!).
> 
> They want something they can get pics of and vid chat with the grandkids.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The first thing they should do is ditch Verizon unless they live in a very rural area in which Verizon is the only provider. They can save a ton going with MetroPCS or Straight Talk. They would then also have an abundance of GSM device choices.
As far as cheap Verizon phones, it might be best to check the vzw website as their phone options are limited due to using CDMA.


----------



## thisguyneil (Dec 9, 2017)

***DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!*

This is going to sound weird, but stay with me. I need a recommendation for a good cheap android phone to make a shower phone. I want to disable/remove the front camera and mic, put a waterproof case on, and attach it next to my fog proof mirror in the shower. It will be connected to my waterproof Bluetooth speaker and play vids and news and whatever I can watch while I shave and ****. Now, personally, I’m an iPhone guy, but before that I had a Samsung captivate and the note 1 and loved roms and messing with android and I miss it, so I’d like it to have a fair amount of rom development. I guess just something to mess around with. At my local walmart I can get a moto e for around $40, and I know the phone is popular enough that at least one company makes a waterproof case for it. It will never be a daily driver, it can even be used. Would it be better getting a used nexus 5 or something like that? Budget is about $50.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YeshYyyK (Dec 9, 2017)

thisguyneil said:


> This is going to sound weird, but stay with me. I need a recommendation for a good cheap android phone to make a shower phone. I want to disable/remove the front camera and mic, put a waterproof case on, and attach it next to my fog proof mirror in the shower. It will be connected to my waterproof Bluetooth speaker and play vids and news and whatever I can watch while I shave and ****. Now, personally, I’m an iPhone guy, but before that I had a Samsung captivate and the note 1 and loved roms and messing with android and I miss it, so I’d like it to have a fair amount of rom development. I guess just something to mess around with. At my local walmart I can get a moto e for around $40, and I know the phone is popular enough that at least one company makes a waterproof case for it. It will never be a daily driver, it can even be used. Would it be better getting a used nexus 5 or something like that? Budget is about $50.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



idk if it has a waterproof case, but the phone itself is water resistant, a Motorola Defy. Probably should install something like CM7(or later) on it because stock/Motoblur is not so great. I'm sure there are better phones though

---------- Post added at 01:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 PM ----------

I don't know if anyone is in to it, but what Windows phone should I buy? Preferably one with the most tweaking support. But something cheap to just try out Windows Mobile.


----------



## jazk (Dec 9, 2017)

I need advice on a reasonable upgrade to the S7 for a light user who is looking to keep their phone for around 3 years.  The main priorities are smoothness and battery life. In my own experience only Google's and Apple's phones have been somewhat lag-free for me a year after owning them, however I'm unsure on how LG and Sony fare in this department these days. Update support and hardware quality also matters to some extent. The options are the following:
- LG G6
-Xperia XZ1
-Xperia XZ Premium
- Google Pixel


----------



## Hyflex (Dec 9, 2017)

Hi,

I'm looking for two my phones for my parents, they currently have Nexus 4 phones but they've got problems with them like damaged screen, broken headphone jack, broken camera and various other issues.

Their budget for new phones is £150 each, however they only really want to pay about £100.

Their main priorities in order are:
- Best possible Camera (rear)
- Storage space (internal or external) so they can get 64GB or more, so a phone with internal of 16GB is fine as long a as it has expandable storage
- Battery life

They don't mind screen screen size, IP rating, Bluetooth (just needs to have some), FM radio, NFC or anything like that.

Likewise they don't need 4G but that's a nice bonus to have

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## nivisan (Dec 10, 2017)

hi, I'm looking for an up to date OS wise Android Tablet model that allows mhl/slimport/HDMI output to use miroir screen. Does anybody have any suggestions? It seems every good tablet I research doesn't allow HDMI output. I know Chromecast exists, but that won't work in my situation because of various network issues.


----------



## dot19408 (Dec 11, 2017)

*Asus PadFone replacement*

Does anyone know of a new(ish) device like the Asus PadFone?

I bought one for my dad a few years ago and he needs a replacement. He's bought a couple refurbished phones, and had on repaired twice. Not because he's especially hard on the phones, the PadFone Mini was a pretty cheaply made device...

He LOVES having the tablet to watch movies on and surf online, but he can't afford to have 2 devices. I've tried walking him through tethering a standalone tablet to a phone, but he just cant swing it.

Are their ANY phones that can dock to a larger touch screen like the PadFone?

Thanks!


----------



## leonicholson (Dec 13, 2017)

*Phones that can have bootloader unlocked.*

Whether you’re allowed to unlock your bootloader depends on the manufacturer of your phone, the model you have, and even your carrier. Nexus phones are all unlockable by nature, and many phones from Motorola and HTC allow you to unlock your bootloader through a similar process as the Nexus.

Is there a list of phone models that can currently be bootloader unlocked (officially or unofficially)?  

I wish to buy a cheap as possible Ebay "unlocked" one to practice with, not one to actually use daily.  Am I confined to more expensive Nexus models in order to avoid buying a used phone that turns out unable to have the bootloader unlocked?


----------



## Avaviel (Dec 13, 2017)

I have the Samsung Tab E on my network, and enjoy it. However, the bootloader is locked down completely and there doesn't look to be a way to get it open. I've just bought an HTC 10 to replace my unrootable Note 4, do you guys have any suggestions for a network enabled tablet for ATT That's root able?


----------



## Labsektor (Dec 14, 2017)

I am looking for a new phone
I currently own Oneplus One.

I am looking for something new, European market.
The best good brand for easy access to accessories, etc.
good parameters (ram, processor, etc.) - I want phone for more than a year 
Dual-sim - mandatory
Long producer support or easily available custom softs.


----------



## 350Rocket (Dec 14, 2017)

Labsektor said:


> I am looking for a new phone
> I currently own Oneplus One.
> 
> I am looking for something new, European market.
> ...

Click to collapse



I think the best bet for dual sim is the OnePlus 5 or even the OnePlus 3 or 3t used. I sold my s8 to get a OnePlus 5 even though it didn't actually save me much money here in Canada. S8 was $1000 and the OnePlus 5 was like $850. I also had to sell the s8 at a loss but I ended up needing dual sims (long story). I love the s8 and OnePlus 5. Both have their pros and cons.


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi all, been a motorola moto x user since day one, had all of them, now I want to replace moto old moto x play, been waiting for the x4. Unfortunately it's not available in canada, I can get one from the web, but I can have a huawei P10 lite for free with my provider, also am reading good review about the oneplus lineup

Hows the huawei EMUI? Am used to the near stock android that moto provide, anyone have switch from a moto to a P10lite or oneplus?

Sent from my Moto X Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Xperia-Ray (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi all,
I am looking for MacBook style notebook under $1000 and after watching Linus review I started looking after this notebook, it was over $1000 then but few days ago I have found this thread with special coupon and now I can get it for ~ $750 - What do you think?
Can you suggest me other MacBook style notebook with Intel's 8th quad core + Nvidia Pascal GPU? (need for Cuda compute sm_61 programming).





Found on this forum:
https://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/Ordin...notebook-notebook-sujet_80091_75.htm#t1530988
Reviews:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rv3EWrlPLvc
https://www.notebookcheck.net/Xiaomi-Mi-Notebook-Pro-i5-Laptop-Review.262386.0.html


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## juanq214 (Dec 19, 2017)

britishrocco said:


> Hi all, been a motorola moto x user since day one, had all of them, now I want to replace moto old moto x play, been waiting for the x4. Unfortunately it's not available in canada, I can get one from the web, but I can have a huawei P10 lite for free with my provider, also am reading good review about the oneplus lineup
> 
> Hows the huawei EMUI? Am used to the near stock android that moto provide, anyone have switch from a moto to a P10lite or oneplus?

Click to collapse




Stay with Motorola or oneplus if you are used to stock Android experience. EMUI is ok but has lots of blootware and its ram management is not compared to stock android.


----------



## gorilla p (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm a Nexpat (Nexus Expatriate) and had been looking for a new device once my Nexus 5X started aging a bit.
After a lot of looking around, I went with the One plus 5T. It's a good value, great device, great room support and aftermarket support. Hard to go wrong with these. Especially if you use TMobile as it has Band4 and Band12 support.


----------



## mnt_grrrl (Dec 20, 2017)

*5.5+ inch finger print reader phone suggestions*

I am looking for a phone that has a screen of at least 5.5. Has a finger print reader and will run Lineage OS. I would prefer under $200 but can go as high as $250. I am open to used phones as well. What do people recommend? Thank you. mnt_grrrl


----------



## strongst (Dec 20, 2017)

mnt_grrrl said:


> I am looking for a phone that has a screen of at least 5.5. Has a finger print reader and will run Lineage OS. I would prefer under $200 but can go as high as $250. I am open to used phones as well. What do people recommend? Thank you. mnt_grrrl

Click to collapse



Motorola G4 plus or G5 plus


----------



## jasonmerc (Dec 20, 2017)

mnt_grrrl said:


> I am looking for a phone that has a screen of at least 5.5. Has a finger print reader and will run Lineage OS. I would prefer under $200 but can go as high as $250. I am open to used phones as well. What do people recommend? Thank you. mnt_grrrl

Click to collapse




strongst said:


> Motorola G4 plus or G5 plus

Click to collapse



I can agree with this here, but I'd specifically say the G4 Plus.  Get the highest end model variant with 4GB RAM, and I'm pretty sure that'll be under $250.  ROMs for G4 plus and the normal G4 are unified (while on the other hand, I don't think G5 and G5 plus ROMs are unified at all), so while you will definitely have access to Lineage, you'll also have a wide variety of other stuff you can try if you want as well.


----------



## NiMo1771 (Dec 21, 2017)

Hi, 
First of all, sorry for my english and sorry if this is in the wrong place.

I'm looking to buy a new smartphone that meets the following criterias:
-screen size 5 - 5.5 inch (my lg g2's 5.2 inch display is perfect for me)
-at least 3 gb ram
-preferably fast internal storage (ufs)
-preferably water resistance (even minimal)
-doesn't need very powerfull cpu but something decent (my uses are mainly web browsing and such..)
-fingerip unlock, preferably in the front
-doesn't care that much about the camera

Since i'm not from US/eroupe i don't really know how to convert my budget, but i've found few devices in my price range that meets my needs:
Oneplus 5, Xiaomi mi6, Samsung galaxy a5 2017, Samsung galaxy s7, Nokia 7 (although it's still not selling here yet)

What do you think?

Thanks


----------



## squatticus (Dec 22, 2017)

Hey guys need some  input on a new phone. Coming from a note 4 so anything is an upgrade, but looking for 5.5"+ screen, usb type c 250-$300 tops and  Verizon us. I was looking for a nexus 6p but can't find any not beaten up


----------



## cindylo (Dec 22, 2017)

Hey guys, needing a new phone soon and my current short list is the OnePlus 5T, LG 30, and LG G6. Which one out of those 3 would you pick and why? Are there any glaring issues with any of them I need to know about? All 3 seem to be solid phones with the 5T having the best shooter with the LG's being a close second, especially with the google camera, if not better with editing with the addition of waterproofing and wide angle lenses.

My requirements are 5.5" screen minimum
4GB ram
Good camera
NFC
Works with cricket(AT&T subsidiary)
Preferably have good support for newer android versions from manufacturer and/or custom rom support


----------



## InFamousLGe (Dec 25, 2017)

Well I just needed to vent about my love for everything android,  and  every time I try and talk to my friends\family about what new phone I am wanting to get,  or what's coming up next in my Android-venture,  I get the typical, " why do you even want a new phone? You have a perfectly good one right there" response.  Thing is,  they don't know I own a good 10 more phones I have locked away in a little burglar proof vault,  like the precious "Gems" that they are :laugh::good:.  But on a serious note,  I am in need of a higher end phone but don't feel like spending a whole paycheck to get one,  as I have bills, on top of bills, and you guessed it, on top of bills. So I figure,  maybe I am in the realm of a good 300 to 400 dollar range,  I figure about as much as a new Xbox or PS would cost,  I could easily get away with that without too much headache.  So getting to the point of this post haha,  what phones have any of you XDA "Devs" or any other person of interest,  have had or used at one point,  or even have just been looking at like that " dog in the window" type ish,  that you would recommend I take a look at?  I am not set on any brand or manufacture seeing as I own phones from all across the board zte, Samsung, lg, ect.  As long as a root and twrp have been achieved on it, I say she's fair game. .  I would greatly appreciate some feedback\and or advice on this subject as seeing it is Christmas tomorrow ?,  and I will be Raking in the Benjamins and I would like an informed decision before I go "candy shopping" for new phonez (ya I went there with the z) in good ole' Twenty 18!


----------



## Ampicillin (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi guys, Good evening

I need quick opinion and suggestions! I want to get a secondary daily device for me and I am torn between:

1) LG G6
2) Google Pixel
3) Huawei Honor 8
4) LG V20
5) HTC evo 10

I am looking for minimum 3 GB of RAM, Latest onwards snapdragon above 810 or greater, screen size > 5.5 or 5.2 and great software support. I do customize and use ROMs and roots. I also want to sell it in the future with good resell values. 

Do you guys have any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## anweshone (Dec 27, 2017)

*Please suggest a very cheap Android phone that has latest custom ROMs available*

Can anyone suggest a cheap Android phone in the price range of Redmi 5A that has active custom ROM development and would give Android 8.1  and 9.0 pretty soon after its release?


----------



## Exabyter (Dec 29, 2017)

*Verizon-compatible and ROMable*

Finding a flagship-level device that is both ROMable and has good Verizon compatibility seems to be a difficult task. 

My default ROM choice is Lineage, especially since I need the Privacy Guard feature and I don't know of any other ROMs that offer such a thing. Need Nougat support, prefer Oreo. (I figure devices that either already have an unofficial build of Oreo somewhere, or whose manufacturer already released an Oreo build are good bets to get Oreo support on LineageOS at some point.)


My current shortlist, starting with LOS compatibility:

*LG V20* (LOS has a special build for the Verizon variant)

Challenge: Can't find any Oreo builds for this anywhere yet, but allegedly LG has promised to release an official. 

The previous "Dirty Santa" exploit for bootloader unlocking apparently doesn't work on modern factory OS builds and once a device has had such a newer build installed it cannot be reverted. Since most people update the OS before selling used devices it may be a big challenge to find a phone with an old enough OS on it that I can unlock the bootloader.


*Moto Z / Moto Z Force (Droid Editions)*

Challenge: Most non-factory builds don't support the Moto Mods and (as I recall) bootloader unlocking is still an open question for newer OS builds. Also not sure whether the generic LOS build for Moto Z will work on the Verizon and Verizon Force editions.


*HTC 10* 

Challenge: While there is still active development for this device, HTC's future is in doubt and it's not guaranteed that a device I obtain will be bootloader-unlockable. (I have encountered some used devices that have already had the bootloader unlocked by the prior owner)


*Samsung* 

Challenge: Not a huge fan of Samsung in general and the latest series supported by LOS does not have a screen configuration that appeals to me. (Non-curved non-OLED screen 5.2" or larger) Have no idea if a generic build will work on Verizon either.


Suggestions?


----------



## Gen5 (Dec 30, 2017)

Im thinking of getting one of these phones: axon 7, lg g5/6, u ultra, or zenfone 3 deluxe, but im not sure which one to get? My main criteria are that the phone doesnt have hardware problems and for there to be development for the phone.


----------



## schwim (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi there everyone!  So glad I found this thread and I'm hoping to get some much needed advice.

I need an Android phone suited for an active lifestyle.    For me, it doesn't necessarily mean an SOS and PTT button but does mean:

1) loooong battery life
2) can take a hit(clipped to a camelback and hitting the ground at 20-25mph if things go pear shaped)
3) clip or holster to hold tightly but allow quick access for pics and communication
4) AT&T(Cricket) compatible

Some restrictions and things to make it easier:

1) $350ish pricepoint.  I'm broke and cheap.
2) It doesn't have to be new
3) The phone itself doesn't have to meet all the requirements if there's a case that can extend it's usefulness, like a battery or clip case.
4) No crippling of storage or processing power.  Lag, stutter and full partitions are for suckers.

My Nexus 5X running LineageOS was an OK phone except for the abysmal battery life.  It caused me to absolutely hate it.  Carrying around a batterypack to plug it into while in the woods while trying to use the phone was an absolute joke. Since I buy phones nobody else wants, absolutely nobody made a battery case for it and clip cases are only available from Engrish providers that make cases to fit your phone and avocado.

So I bought a Doogee S60(Not CAT).  The hardware specs of the phone was everything I could hope for and more but the a huge number of bugs and the horrific software provided by the MFGR made it impossible to use.  Seriously.  the last ROM update bricked the phone. .  If it had good software, I would have overlooked the non-working fingerprint scanner, SD card slot and wireless charging but since the whole package is flawed, the phone is waiting on a return authorization so I can send it back for a refund.

If I could mix the great OS of the 5X with the hardware specs of the Doogee S60, I'd be the happiest man in the world but while browsing the thousands of offerings on eBay and CL, I haven't found the mix of cheap and durable unless it's another Chinese almostphone.

Any suggestions would be incredible welcome.  I'm back to the 5X that I charge 3-4 times a day.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Char_G (Jan 1, 2018)

schwim said:


> Hi there everyone!  So glad I found this thread and I'm hoping to get some much needed advice.
> 
> I need an Android phone suited for an active lifestyle.    For me, it doesn't necessarily mean an SOS and PTT button but does mean:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good luck


----------



## schwim (Jan 2, 2018)

Char_G said:


> Good luck

Click to collapse



Thanks.  Perhaps I'll luck out and find some assistance on one of the other forums


----------



## sajeel (Jan 2, 2018)

schwim said:


> Thanks.  Perhaps I'll luck out and find some assistance on one of the other forums

Click to collapse



Have you looked at ulephone power 3 ?

Sent from my LG-K100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Char_G (Jan 2, 2018)

schwim said:


> Thanks.  Perhaps I'll luck out and find some assistance on one of the other forums

Click to collapse



The problem is the amount you want to spend vs all that you require in a phone, unless you pick up a used flagship


----------



## schwim (Jan 3, 2018)

sajeel said:


> Have you looked at ulephone power 3 ?

Click to collapse



Thanks for the suggestions!  It's the first I heard of it but it looks like a huge battery phone while not being that durable.  I'll do a bit more searching but I don't see any options for rugged cases.



Char_G said:


> The problem is the amount you want to spend vs all that you require in a phone, unless you pick up a used flagship

Click to collapse



Thanks a bunch for your thoughts although I don't think it's that much of an issue.  There's a lot of great phones out there new and used at that pricepoint if you don't mind staying away from the flagships.  I just need to do more and smarter research before investing the time and money on another model.  My mistake on the 5X was ignoring the complaints regarding the battery and my problem with the Doogee S60 was not spending a little bit of time on the Doogee forums.  I've never owned a flagship phone but have owned a lot of phones that I was glad to have in the past. Time hasn't been kind to phone specs, however so I have to find a next great one.

Currently, I'm reading up on the S5, 6 and 7 actives. They look somewhat promising and can be gotten on the cheap.


----------



## zelendel (Jan 3, 2018)

schwim said:


> Thanks for the suggestions!  It's the first I heard of it but it looks like a huge battery phone while not being that durable.  I'll do a bit more searching but I don't see any options for rugged cases.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The actives will be your best bet. They are made tougher then any other device.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## andon94 (Jan 3, 2018)

MI6 or Nokia 8? 

Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## $HaGraTH (Jan 3, 2018)

Oneplus 5t (6gb), HTC U11 (4gb), Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge or IPhone 7?

I want a Phone which has very good built quality, good SOT, good screen, and which be still good for next 3 years.

Photos, music quality on earphones, mini Jack are not important for me.

Mostly I use Phone for browsing the internet, watching YouTube, sometimes I play some games


----------



## trgz (Jan 4, 2018)

*Moto E 2nd Gen upgrade time*

Hi, I'm looking for a phone to upgrade trusty Moto E 2nd gen (UK). 8 GB internal, 1 GB RAM (with 32GB SD) Qualcomm Snapdragon 410, Quad-core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A53.
I'm after a phone that's the approx same size; gorilla glass etc; grippy, not slippery; fairly vanilla Android; not too worried about the camera or sound but need a bit more processor grunt/useable RAM for the apps/browser. 
Current phone is 2yrs old; lives in back pocket and shows virtually no sign of wear despite it staying there when I drive; and whilst not abused, it's not mollycoddled (no case or screen protector). 
I reckon battery starting to age (I'm handy with an 'iron' etc but not really interested in swapping it out). 
Would consider 2nd hand (maybe a Nexus 5 D821 32GB?); tried a G5 but just too big, slippery and delicate feeling - I don't exect a phone to double as a pin hammer (!) but it shouldn't live in cotton wool.
Any suggestions in the £100-£140 range please?
Thanks


----------



## MaPBe (Jan 4, 2018)

$HaGraTH said:


> Oneplus 5t (6gb), HTC U11 (4gb), Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge or IPhone 7?
> 
> I want a Phone which has very good built quality, good SOT, good screen, and which be still good for next 3 years.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Definitely HTC U11 is the one for you.
Great sound, great display, better camera, sense, awesome build quality... It fits perfectly what u are looking for

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## $HaGraTH (Jan 4, 2018)

I'm not sure everybody understand me, sound and camera aren't important for me


----------



## Abdo004 (Jan 5, 2018)

Hello, I have currently Galaxy S5 and I want to switch to a newer better phone but I am confused between two : The Galaxy A7 17 and the Huawei GR5 17, what do you think is better, mainly the smoother and the better camera and battery life and latest android? Thanks!


----------



## 350Rocket (Jan 5, 2018)

$HaGraTH said:


> I'm not sure everybody understand me, sound and camera aren't important for me

Click to collapse



I would probably go with the OnePlus 5t. All of your choices would work but the iPhone 7 would be probably the most expensive and no benefit to having it if you don't care about camera or audio. I assume it's camera is probably slightly better than the other 2 but could be wrong. The 5t is the fastest phone which is good for keeping it long term.


----------



## $HaGraTH (Jan 5, 2018)

350Rocket said:


> I would probably go with the OnePlus 5t. All of your choices would work but the iPhone 7 would be probably the most expensive and no benefit to having it if you don't care about camera or audio. I assume it's camera is probably slightly better than the other 2 but could be wrong. The 5t is the fastest phone which is good for keeping it long term.

Click to collapse



How about display in 5T I read that some "burns (died)" I dont know how to say it. Are there a problems with getting a change durrng warranty with Oneplus Phone?

These phones are on that same price in my country, all of them


----------



## farfetch (Jan 6, 2018)

I'm not sure about my next phone. 2 weeks ago I was sure about GOOGLE PIXEL 2, but now also SAMSUNG GALAXY S8 is teasing me.
I like compact phone, so my daily driver is a Xperia X Compact but, at home and for go in "cute places", I use my Nexus 5X for take good pictures, but 2 weeks ago a client supplied me a Galaxy S7 and I'm really liking the Samsung suite (mainly the UI) but, again, I always experienced slow down after a couple of months with Samsung and also I'm an Andorid developer, so slow updates could be a bad point.
The only thing stopping me from buying a Pixel are big bezels, that I think are unacceptable for an 2017(2018 maybe) high end phone.
Most important things for me are: fast updates (Pixel won without fight), camera (same as before), battery life, compactness and good design (exterior ad UI, S8 won hands down just for the display). 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## $HaGraTH (Jan 6, 2018)

farfetch said:


> I'm not sure about my next phone. 2 weeks ago I was sure about GOOGLE PIXEL 2, but now also SAMSUNG GALAXY S8 is teasing me.
> I like compact phone, so my daily driver is a Xperia X Compact but, at home and for go in "cute places", I use my Nexus 5X for take good pictures, but 2 weeks ago a client supplied me a Galaxy S7 and I'm really liking the Samsung suite (mainly the UI) but, again, I always experienced slow down after a couple of months with Samsung and also I'm an Andorid developer, so slow updates could be a bad point.
> The only thing stopping me from buying a Pixel are big bezels, that I think are unacceptable for an 2017(2018 maybe) high end phone.
> Most important things for me are: fast updates (Pixel won without fight), camera (same as before), battery life, compactness and good design (exterior ad UI, S8 won hands down just for the display).

Click to collapse



If I was You I would go with Pixel.


----------



## farfetch (Jan 6, 2018)

$HaGraTH said:


> If I was You I would go with Pixel.

Click to collapse



May I can cut the bezels? [emoji23][emoji23]

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jr866gooner (Jan 6, 2018)

farfetch said:


> I'm not sure about my next phone. 2 weeks ago I was sure about GOOGLE PIXEL 2, but now also SAMSUNG GALAXY S8 is teasing me.
> I like compact phone, so my daily driver is a Xperia X Compact but, at home and for go in "cute places", I use my Nexus 5X for take good pictures, but 2 weeks ago a client supplied me a Galaxy S7 and I'm really liking the Samsung suite (mainly the UI) but, again, I always experienced slow down after a couple of months with Samsung and also I'm an Andorid developer, so slow updates could be a bad point.
> The only thing stopping me from buying a Pixel are big bezels, that I think are unacceptable for an 2017(2018 maybe) high end phone.
> Most important things for me are: fast updates (Pixel won without fight), camera (same as before), battery life, compactness and good design (exterior ad UI, S8 won hands down just for the display).
> ...

Click to collapse





My colleague has an S8. In fact I narrowed down my upgrade early in the year between an S8 and IP7. 

The S8 though is lovely to look and and does have a nice display. The camera is good too. The only thing that lets it down is updates. 

The pixel has a mighty fine camera and gets the updates. Only drawback is the screen, not a bad screen at all but it’s no Samsung panel. 

The pixel is expensive, so is the S8. If I were putting that much money down I’d probably go pixel. But I’m kind of torn because the Samsung does offer water resistance and wireless charging on top. Hmm actually I’d go Samsung despite the lack of updates!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## farfetch (Jan 6, 2018)

jr866gooner said:


> My colleague has an S8. In fact I narrowed down my upgrade early in the year between an S8 and IP7.
> 
> The S8 though is lovely to look and and does have a nice display. The camera is good too. The only thing that lets it down is updates.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pixel 2 HAS a Samsung panel, Pixel 2 XL doesn't. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ev1lchris (Jan 6, 2018)

I would ask there but the thread is closed.


----------



## farfetch (Jan 6, 2018)

ev1lchris said:


> I would ask there but the thread is closed.

Click to collapse



Where?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 350Rocket (Jan 7, 2018)

$HaGraTH said:


> How about display in 5T I read that some "burns (died)" I dont know how to say it. Are there a problems with getting a change durrng warranty with Oneplus Phone?
> 
> These phones are on that same price in my country, all of them

Click to collapse



If you're talking about "burn in" on the amoled display, I haven't heard of it on the OnePlus 5 / 5t. I've had my 5 for several months and have a screen burn app to check for burn in and so far there is absolutely no sign of any burn in on a white screen. Reviews of the 5t have mentioned no burn in unlike the pixel 2 xl. 

I don't know about support because I haven't had to use it and I don't think there have been a lot of defects with the OnePlus 5 judging from the forum's here. The shipping time and feedback from the company when I ordered the phone from them was awesome however and I'm in Canada.


----------



## sma_support (Jan 7, 2018)

iPhone 6s for 320$ ))))))


----------



## maxander (Jan 8, 2018)

Hello everyone ! 
I currently have a LG G5 and I really disapointed because the coimmunity is not really interested in this phone.

I'm looking for a new phone, with jack, sdcard and that will be highly backed by the community (Custom rom, kernels, ...)
I want to keep my phone for about 2 years.

Thanks a lot for your help !


----------



## ajgriffin (Jan 8, 2018)

Any recommendations for a phone that I can tether on a grandfathered unlimited data plan with Verizon?


----------



## Xenjz (Jan 9, 2018)

Hi 
should i buy samsung c9 pro for 450$ or add bit more and buy note fe for 610$ is it worth it what are the pros and cons any help will be appreciated


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## mr_rodge (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi

Looking for buying advice, criteria as follows (I'm in the UK):

- Looking to spend as little as possible, but must be improvement over the LG D855/OnePlus One/iPhone 6 we have in the house already.
- Must be Android, as we're Auto users.
- New, it's a gift.
- Camera is absolute priority. Particularly speed for stills.
- ROM available (or OTA stock upgrade) to Nougat/Oreo.
- Min 32GB storage, or smaller and expandable via SD.
- Minimum FHD screen, 5 inch. OLED/HDR would be great but not essential.
- USB Type C would be nice, but not essential.
- Flashable for stable, alternative ROM without bloat, such as Lineage.
- Good VR experience prefereable but again not a priority.

We're currently using Lineage OS ROMS on our Android phones which are snappy, stable, look pretty and ticks all the boxes but the cameras mean we're losing out on great moments. Whole reason for upgrade is that Android Auto is better than Apple CarPlay, but the cameras on our Android phones are pants in comparison to the iPhone 6. They're shocking in low light and to get a sharp picture you need still subjects and a tripod. Whilst the iPhone's shots aren't really any better under those conditions, it's the fact that when the shutter button is pressed, the picture is snapped and there's no lag or blur, regardless of conditions, even with Auto HDR. Whilst low light shots are grainy on it, the subjects are never lost and the memory of the moment isn't ruined!

I've read about how good the pixel is, but it looks out of my price range. I'm thinking about the Galaxy S6 or S6 Edge, with some other ROM on it. What's your thoughts? Camera better than LG's G5/G6? Also not averse to chinese alternatives, as long as the camera is up to scratch and it's ROMmable.

Thanks!


----------



## pogretaomaka (Jan 10, 2018)

So I have just purchased a domino dm368 plus smartwatch (from gearbest.com I cant post link) and after having it for a few days I regret buying it because of the poor battery life it can't even last a day!
so I am thinking of returning it and getting another watch I would appreciate it if you could recommend me another smartwatch with better battery life (preferably 2+ days) and I don't really care what OS it haves I would just like it to have Bluetooth, pedometer, heart rate monitor, message notifications and if possible GPS, WIFI.
and if it is possible please keep it under 150€

Thanks to anyone that replies


----------



## Sizzlechest (Jan 11, 2018)

Looking for a phone in the $50 range that works on T-Mobile for a teen. Had the BLU that had the Amazon ads, but the screen cracked.


----------



## SealedGecko (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm looking to upgrade from an LG G3. My price range is about $200. Refurbs don't both me at all. Must be android.


----------



## zizou_ (Jan 13, 2018)

Hi,

i have also to buy a new device. originally i wanted to buy a 5 or 5,2 inch device, but the development und userbase is more important. I don't want to spent more thant 150-200 Euros, the device does not have to be a new one. Xiaomi seems to be a good adress for active development on XDA. So my focused switched to the Note 3 and Note 4. Note 4 has many downloads in LineageOS Statistics, but my impression is, that the Note 3 has overall more and better support? Am i wrong?!?!

I'm very thankfull for help : )
Sorry for my bad english.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## juanq214 (Jan 13, 2018)

zizou_ said:


> Hi,
> 
> i have also to buy a new device. originally i wanted to buy a 5 or 5,2 inch device, but the development und userbase is more important. I don't want to spent more thant 150-200 Euros, the device does not have to be a new one. Xiaomi seems to be a good adress for active development on XDA. So my focused switched to the Note 3 and Note 4. Note 4 has many downloads in LineageOS Statistics, but my impression is, that the Note 3 has overall more and better support? Am i wrong?!?!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Note 3 has a Snapdragon 650, which is more powerful than  the snapdragon 625 on the note 4. Either of those is a great choice. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:48 PM ----------




SealedGecko said:


> I'm looking to upgrade from an LG G3. My price range is about $200. Refurbs don't both me at all. Must be android.

Click to collapse



Be a bit more specific on your requirements, so we can better suggest what to buy. Under $200 I'll go for the Xiaomi Mi A1





pogretaomaka said:


> So I have just purchased a domino dm368 plus smartwatch (from gearbest.com I cant post link) and after having it for a few days I regret buying it because of the poor battery life it can't even last a day!
> so I am thinking of returning it and getting another watch I would appreciate it if you could recommend me another smartwatch with better battery life (preferably 2+ days) and I don't really care what OS it haves I would just like it to have Bluetooth, pedometer, heart rate monitor, message notifications and if possible GPS, WIFI.
> and if it is possible please keep it under 150€
> 
> Thanks to anyone that replies

Click to collapse



I'll go for the Xiaomi mi band 2. It fullfills all your requirements, the battery can last up to 15 days, and it only costs $30. I have used different smart watches, but always end up returning to the Mi band 2. You can also consider the Samsung gear fit 2. Great band, but the battery is a joke! 





mr_rodge said:


> Hi
> 
> Looking for buying advice, criteria as follows (I'm in the UK):
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would look into the following options:

Oneplus 5 / 5t. Does all what you require, plus it's hardware is impressive. Also Oxígen os is quite near to Android stock.

Xiaomi mi 6. Great camera, good development support and can be found under $300. Also it has great hardware specs.

Moto Z2 play. Android stock, good camera, excelent battery life. Price is appropriate. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------




maxander said:


> Hello everyone !
> I currently have a LG G5 and I really disapointed because the coimmunity is not really interested in this phone.
> 
> I'm looking for a new phone, with jack, sdcard and that will be highly backed by the community (Custom rom, kernels, ...)
> ...

Click to collapse



The one plus 5 seems to be the option for you, except that it does not have sd card port, something that seems to be becoming trendy in new smartphones

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## zizou_ (Jan 13, 2018)

juanq214 said:


> Note 3 has a Snapdragon 650, which is more powerful than  the snapdragon 625 on the note 4. Either of those is a great choice.

Click to collapse



Thank you.
Is in that price sector a great 5 or 5,2 inch device existing, which has also great support an xda?!


----------



## Blafasel2017 (Jan 15, 2018)

*Cheap VR-Smartphone?*

Hi,

anyone who can recommend a Smartphone that works well with atleast a Homido-VR-headset? I have a Honor6X though that Gyro is a joke, I think
they faked it completely with the G-sensor. 

I must admit i haven't had much need to actually upgrade yet, just the camera is a bit more crappy than my earlier Galaxy S5. 

Any recommendations? Not really into paying about 900€ for a new S8 or similar.....

My must-haves, more or less, are:

- good camera, should work also in lowlight-conditions
- MicroSD slot (or atleast 256GB memory, everything lower is just a joke either)
- proper batteryruntime comparable to the Honor6X
- works well in a VR-headset

Nice2have: some camera-foo that would make it possible to make 3D-scans of the room/area or something similar.


----------



## runninghamster (Jan 15, 2018)

*Need help for new phone*

Hi, I live in Australia and I'm looking to buy a new phone for *around under $350 AUD.*
I've been stuck between a couple options and needed some help.
I've been looking at the Oppo A57, Oppo A73, Moto G5 Plus and the ZTE Axon 7.
Any help in which phone I should go for?
I'm looking for a couple main features such as
- good battery
- decent processor that won't slow down with use too much
- decent camera
- fingerprint sensor (optional, but I prefer one)
- at least a 1080p screen
-screen larger than 5 inches
I've been leaning towards the ZTE Axon 7, but if anyone has any other suggestions I'm open to hear them.
Thank you!


----------



## cdub1984084 (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm looking for a new phone and my budget would be around $300 and under. My S5 has options I don't want to let go of tho, NFC, infrared, screen mirroring, and things like that. Also I need it to be CDMA. The search I did came up with an LG v20, Samsung Galaxy note 4, and a OnePlus as good alternatives. Any good advice is much appreciated and needed! Please and thank you!


----------



## v.marc (Jan 16, 2018)

Xenjz said:


> Hi
> should i buy samsung c9 pro for 450$ or add bit more and buy note fe for 610$ is it worth it what are the pros and cons any help will be appreciated

Click to collapse



In my opinion note Samsung notes has better life and performance 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## wajjaw (Jan 18, 2018)

Phone with good camera 200ish would rather not go higher if possible, good for custom ROM support, removable battery, or ability to modify it so battery can be removed. GSM capable. And not a phone that requires you to set up an account to unlock the bootloader, ie motorola. I know people are concerned about LG V20 having the bootloop issue, but I have considered it.


----------



## theandroidguy (Jan 18, 2018)

I want a phone with 18:9 display, 4gigs of ram, SD625 or any other better SD processor, dual camera, and Android Oreo out of the box(I want Treble Support), so as the redmi note 5 and moto g6 plus/X5 leaks are already there which one do you suggest will be a better device in terms of community support(custom roms, kernels & mods)


----------



## niC00L147 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hello, 
I'm looking for a new phone. The main thing I care about is Project Treble and Custom Rom support. 
Other features I want in my phone are NFC, Dual SIM, fullHD display and good camera (OIS would be awesome). My budget is 350 euros. Thank you for suggestions


----------



## Vesanius (Jan 18, 2018)

Good day.

Since my Galaxy S7 has a damage on the glass back and lost battery power, I would like to know early on favorable options from the East (also referred to as "China Phones").

Concerning my requirements: Also with a new device I want to surf with 4G (Salt CH). The display resolution is not extremely important to me, but the more are brightness and color saturation. The device should last up to two days without charging (WhatsApp, music and occasional surfing) and be chargeable with Fast Charge (and optimally also with an inductive charging station). Next I need for various applications such as headphones, sound boxes and Chipolo is Bluetooth. NFC is optional because Android Pay has not yet been established in Switzerland. I'm also a fan of rooting. Consequently, it would be an advantage if the device were as easy as possible rootable. On custom ROMs, I only resort if there are no updates or basic things to tweak. The size of the substitute should be similar to the Galaxy S7. The ability to simply change the battery would be a nice treat. USB-C would be great. Cameras must be fine. The last thing: SD card with 128GB should fit in and work.

I'm looking forward to your suggestions.
Greetings, Vesanius


----------



## sajeel (Jan 18, 2018)

Vesanius said:


> Good day.
> 
> Since my Galaxy S7 has a damage on the glass back and lost battery power, I would like to know early on favorable options from the East (also referred to as "China Phones").
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


http://m.ulefone.com/products/power3/features.html

Sent from my LG-K100 using Tapatalk


----------



## flknbry (Jan 19, 2018)

*Phone for Verizon MNVO*

Hi i just activated a HTC 526 For Verizon on Boom Mobil, Now i can make calls, Send and Recieve standard texts but i cannot change the APN. Apparently Verizon restricts
the proccess.I am looking to find a 4g lte phone which would allow this to be done.Suggestions will be appreciated.I am curious as to whether a Straight talk phone might 
allow this.
                Thanks


----------



## Kuba11p (Jan 21, 2018)

I like:
- features like glove mode, ultra battery mode, fingerprint scanner 
- camera, it should at least shoot natural colours, sharp images and manage to shoot "pro" photos if you give it to someone with photo talent
- Good sound, I like listening to music so phone should play good music trough headphones 
- It would be cool if it would be waterproof
- System interface it's important too, I don't like UI like xiaomi or Asus, which feels cheap and childish and just like a copy of IOS, it should look pleasing.
- Phone which doesn't overheat while recording a video, I own Xperia x now and I hate recording videos with it (it usually gets hot after 5 minutes of recording..)
- Phone should look and feel solid, it shouldn't feel like cheap Chinese aluminium
-Battery should be good, at least able to survive one day. 
- Display should show natural, vivid colours, doesn't need to be 4k or something, full HD will satisfy me
- And of course it shouldn't be very slow 
What smartphone would you recommend me?


----------



## DodoGTA (Jan 21, 2018)

I need an Android smartphone

Price: ~100€ (or even under 100€)

Location: West/southwest Lithuania

Condition: New (or like new), but not used

Features needed: SD card slot, USB-OTG, removable battery (this feature is kind of optional though)

Optional features: NFC, fingerprint scanner, headphone jack...

Features that aren't wanted at all: Glass back

Some other things needed: 8 GB+ of storage, 1 GB+ of RAM, 4-5 inch screen, decent/great performance, great/decent battery life, decent camera, decent/great development support (or at least an unlockable/unlocked bootloader and kernel source)

I've been looking into the J3 2016 (still trying to find a deal for it), but are there any other options? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Trend Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## XERO_Racer (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi all, just carrying my thread to this one since theres multiple ones out about device suggestion, I am helping the wife look for a new device, she is a long time iPhone user and shes had enough with the recent issues with iOS. She fell in love with her brothers S8 but i was suggesting the OnePlus 5T as a cheaper alternative and most of all basically close to vanilla android, I suggested the Mate 10 Pro since I am a Mate 9 user and have been very impressed with this device, I also suggested the V30 and the upcoming Honor V10, however I know theres more alternatives to the OP5T I do want to give her a wide variety of options thats why I come to you guys for help....

*Her budget is $800 or $900

-Anything top tier
-Excellent Battery life is a must
-Stock android experience or equivalent if possible (She does not like the Pixel line up unfortunately)
-Great camera
-Quality finish and water resistance(Not really a main must have but would be nice to have as an addition)*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## mr_rodge (Jan 22, 2018)

For anyone interested, managed to land a brand new S7 Edge 32GB for £280.  Considering the grade B/used Pixel XLs I were looking at were going for £350, I consider this a bargain.


----------



## alucke (Jan 23, 2018)

*Nexus 6P or Google Pixel 2 XL*

I currently have a Nexus 6P, that I am using without a problem.  I love the phone, but they are going to stop supporting the phone in late 2018.  Should I keep the phone or upgrade to the Pixel 2 XL, which is kind of expensive, at close to $1000.  any advice would be appreciated

alucke


----------



## andreiutzu000 (Jan 23, 2018)

@alucke
I suggest you to keep the phone until the end of 2018, as the Pixel 2 XL's price will go down and it will be more accessible.


----------



## NexusLush (Jan 24, 2018)

I am currently using a Nexus 6.  The USB port is shot, but it thankfully has wireless charging.  I need a new phone, unfortunately everything I find is 1000 dollars.  This phone needs to support the T-Mobile USA bands.

Absolute requirements:

1) A great camera for photos and videos.  I don't just mean megapixels.  I am using OpenCamera and a custom rom and I often find that the camera takes a few seconds to load, takes longer to focus, often shows stuttering on the screen, and sometimes even locks up (where I literally have to take a screenshot of the photo because it won't save it).  I think the iPhone is great for this but I want to stay Android.  I want quick, reliable, and high quality when it comes to audio/video.

2) Great battery life - sometimes this is the size of the battery, sometimes the rom, sometimes the performance settings, but this is something I care about.

3) At least 4, preferably 6 or 8 GB of ram.  I think this is part of the issue I've been having with the Nexus.

4) Relatively easy to root/unlock, or at the very least doesn't break DRM keys and functionality like Sony devices.  I've rooted a bunch of devices and have always gotten it to work eventually.  I wouldn't mind keeping a stock rom with root but usually I get sick of bloat.  

Nice to have, but not absolutely required:

1) Waterproof
2) wireless charging
3) A big screen size - I can go bigger than the Nexus 6, but willing to go smaller as well.
4) A.R.I.S.E. support
5) Kali NetHunter support (obviously won't be on the official list, but they have lots of nightly builds for various phones)
6) Headphone jack

I keep getting pointed to the Pixel XL2, the newest Note, the Huawei with the Leica camera, but they are all about 1000.  I looked at some of the cheap chinese phones but it appears they won't work on T-Mobile or will only support some of the bands, and coverage out here is spotty.  I'd like to spend less than 500.

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## mario24601 (Jan 26, 2018)

Looking to get chromebook. Would you guys get 2015 Pixel LS, Pixelbook or Samsung Pro?  I would want to keep around $7-800 but could go little higher. Or get something else? Any recommendations? Use will be primarily for surfing and light things like media.

Thank you!


----------



## GuestK00443 (Jan 26, 2018)

I'm looking to upgrade from my RN3.
Location: India
Budget:Around 25k rupees
Specs: Nothing specific as such but I need good development support and battery of course.
Most phones are around 3000mah and accustomed to a 4000 mah device for 2 years, I don't really know if it will be able to last the day.
Recommendations are welcome, thanks


----------



## XcyiouS (Jan 26, 2018)

*Buy Mate 10 Pro or wait for S9+*

Hi! I'm currently using the Huawei P9 for around a year+ and it's starting to lag alot so I was thinking of changing to the Huawei Mate 10 Pro but the Samsung S9/S9+ will be out in around 2 months so I was thinking of waiting for it as well. 
Based on the rumors and leaks of the S9+ do you think its worth to wait for it or just get the Mate 10 Pro? 
What's important for me will be the Camera and Battery life.
Thanks!


----------



## Demetrios1 (Jan 26, 2018)

*Big.LITTLE cell phone sugestion*

Hi everyone,

 I'm looking for a cell phone for research proposals. I need one with a big.LITTLE processor with all cores enabled. I have an S4-I9500 with Exynos 5 Octa 5410, but I can not access the 'big' cores. Somehow is disable, they just turn on with high demand. For my research, I need to be able to change frequency, voltage, enable or disable each cluster of cores.


----------



## doubledragon5 (Jan 27, 2018)

NexusLush said:


> I am currently using a Nexus 6. The USB port is shot, but it thankfully has wireless charging. I need a new phone, unfortunately everything I find is 1000 dollars. This phone needs to support the T-Mobile USA bands.
> 
> Absolute requirements:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do not waste your money on a Iphone. You can not customize, and battery life is terrible. My wife an d daughter both have one.


----------



## Brexit (Jan 29, 2018)

I`d like to buy a Nexus 6P


----------



## eris667 (Jan 29, 2018)

Hello everyone!
I am looking for a tablet for a friend
~7" in Screen Size
Root / Unlocked bootloader
Android 6
Under $150

I appreciate any suggestions!


----------



## masm64 (Jan 31, 2018)

Hey! I'd like to buy a new phone and I have 2 contenders, the LG G6 and the Oneplus 5T. I want a good camera, snappy performance, at least okay battery life and display. I don't really mind the 5T being only a 1080p display. Which phone would you suggest out of these 2? Other suggestions are welcome, too!


----------



## matthieuleve (Jan 31, 2018)

eris667 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am looking for a tablet for a friend
> ~7" in Screen Size
> Root / Unlocked bootloader
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you can go with Samsung galaxy tab A or Asus Zenpad. 
You'll be able to unlock the boot loader and root it after


----------



## 350Rocket (Jan 31, 2018)

masm64 said:


> Hey! I'd like to buy a new phone and I have 2 contenders, the LG G6 and the Oneplus 5T. I want a good camera, snappy performance, at least okay battery life and display. I don't really mind the 5T being only a 1080p display. Which phone would you suggest out of these 2? Other suggestions are welcome, too!

Click to collapse



Personally I would go 5t but I'm biased because I have the op5. They both have their own specific advantages but battery life will be better on the OnePlus. Camera and display better on the lg. Speed better on the OnePlus. I haven't used the g6 but they look amazing. I had lots of lg phones up to the g4 and almost all of them had hardware failure of some kind. I gave them many generations to sort that out before I gave up. That said I haven't heard of problems with the g6 but I didn't search for them because I don't want to buy one anymore.


----------



## BackToAndroid (Feb 1, 2018)

Guys, looks like I'm done wasting my time on smartphones it takes away most of my time. So I have decided to move to a feature phone (smartphone users call it 'dumb phone') but my two needs with this feature phone is having WhatsApp and an MP3 player / FM radio. 

I know wasting time and WhatsApp are contradicting here but surviving without it is little challenging.


----------



## Big.Boss27 (Feb 1, 2018)

masm64 said:


> Hey! I'd like to buy a new phone and I have 2 contenders, the LG G6 and the Oneplus 5T. I want a good camera, snappy performance, at least okay battery life and display. I don't really mind the 5T being only a 1080p display. Which phone would you suggest out of these 2? Other suggestions are welcome, too!

Click to collapse



Personally, I would opt for OnePlus 5T, performance is one of the best on android out there. Cheaper yet you get very very snappy performance, good battery life, dash charging and most important is the software itself. OxygenOS is known with its light weight and optimization. No bloatware or other useless stuffs inside. It's the best choice out there for me without breaking your bank!:good:


----------



## Yunildor (Feb 1, 2018)

Hello, how are you? in first place i would like to explain that my english is not pretty good, so... having said this.
I'm gonna buy a smartphone, *my priority is the sound with headphones* and secondly the camera (both as photos and videos). I don't care at all about the speakers sound, i mean, nothing at all.

My favorites are:
HTC 10 (this is i like the most i think, because the botons and another reasons)
LG V20 (this would be my second, something that i don't like about this is that the 3,5mm jack is in the bottom part, i mean, it's not irritating, but it's a little annoying)
LG G6 (according to web info, the version that is worth is the Korean version, is it like that? and what do you think about the normal version?)

What do you think. The htc has good sound comparing to the others phones? if not, do you think is worth to buying it being that is the phone that i like the most? i'm quite convinced about buying the HTC, but i prefer to take out the doubt.


----------



## Filke (Feb 2, 2018)

*Xiaomi Mi6 vs Huawei Honor 9*

Hello mates,

What phone to choose:  Xiaomi Mi6 or Huawei Honor 9? 

They are very similar, have the same features, shape, frame materials, dimensions etc...  
Main difference is Mi6 Snapdragon 835 chipset vs Honor 9 Kirin 960 chipset, Mi6 has 4axis OIS camera and f/1.8" aperture, 3350mAh battery.
Honor 9 has SD card slot,  Band 20...   

Everything else is pretty much the same.  Mi6 with 4GB RAM and 64GB internal memory is about 30€ more expensive.

That's all on the paper comparation, but in realtime which one is better?
Which one has better camera in low light night conditions; which UI is better Xiaomi MUI or Huawei EMUI, which phone is more fluid;
which has more custom ROMs available etc???


----------



## mateus2 (Feb 3, 2018)

ac


----------



## sekk (Feb 4, 2018)

Hey there, I'm wondering which device to buy.

I was thinking about OnePlus 5t, but it's battery does not seem to be very well, because the 6" screen will drain more battery than the 1+ 5, which had a 5.5. Therefore, it will use a lot the battery, and aslong as I live in Brazil, 1+ does not send their smartphones directly to here and then, the only thing I could do is buying it using an address in USA yet, but it would be a company which would send to me the phone, but wether I do that or buy from China(gearbest or aliexpress), our importing taxes are very high, something like 60% of the product's price + 18% of ICMS(another tax), so it doesn't worth it.


Now, my intention is to buy a Moto device(I had one previously but it got hard bricked and cannot be restored), and now I want your opinion guys.

Which would you buy?

Moto Z Play
Moto G5 S Plus
Moto X4


If you would buy another one, leave in the comment and the reason you would do that.

Thank you all guys!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## theandroidguy (Feb 4, 2018)

xdaVTU said:


> Hey there, I'm wondering which device to buy.

Click to collapse



If you want to buy right now the X4 will be a good deal but I'll suggest you to wait a little and get the moto X5, new moto phones will come with better hardware-software and Project Treble support. The Oneplus 6 is also in the way, you may consider that also.


----------



## sekk (Feb 4, 2018)

venom928 said:


> If you want to buy right now the X4 will be a good deal but I'll suggest you to wait a little and get the moto X5, new moto phones will come with better hardware-software and Project Treble support. The Oneplus 6 is also in the way, you may consider that also.

Click to collapse



thanks for the answer, but i need a device asap(like in less than 20 days, but if i import any device, it will take so long to arrive here... I wanted to buy oneplus 5t, but due to the high taxes Brazil has and the time to import it, it's not viable, the same for any device which needs to be imported.

So, seeing these points, your shot would go for x4?


----------



## theandroidguy (Feb 4, 2018)

xdaVTU said:


> thanks for the answer, but i need a device asap(like in less than 20 days, but if i import any device, it will take so long to arrive here... I wanted to buy oneplus 5t, but due to the high taxes Brazil has and the time to import it, it's not viable, the same for any device which needs to be imported.
> 
> So, seeing these points, your shot would go for x4?

Click to collapse



If processor is not a big deal for you, honor 8 pro is a good deal as a 5T replacement, and you may consider the LG G6 too, Nokia 8 is not preferable at all. Moto is a good device but lacks 18:9 display, a flagship grade processor, why go for a mid range processor when you can get flagship grade SD835 with some extra bucks


----------



## sekk (Feb 4, 2018)

venom928 said:


> If processor is not a big deal for you, honor 8 pro is a good deal as a 5T replacement, and you may consider the LG G6 too, Nokia 8 is not preferable at all. Moto is a good device but lacks 18:9 display, a flagship grade processor, why go for a mid range processor when you can get flagship grade SD835 with some extra bucks

Click to collapse



the point is that in Brazil we only can get those devices(oneplus, honor, xiaomi) importing from somewhere else, so it would take like 40 days to get to Brazil.

The display 18:9 is not a very necessery stuff for me now, but I still need a phone which has a good battery, a display of 5.5 inches at least and a good processor. I was happy with my last Moto Z Play processor.


----------



## zelendel (Feb 4, 2018)

xdaVTU said:


> the point is that in Brazil we only can get those devices(oneplus, honor, xiaomi) importing from somewhere else, so it would take like 40 days to get to Brazil.
> 
> The display 18:9 is not a very necessery stuff for me now, but I still need a phone which has a good battery, a display of 5.5 inches at least and a good processor. I was happy with my last Moto Z Play processor.

Click to collapse




Aksing for advice in a forum like this is kinda pointless really as few will understand how hard it is to get some devices in places you live.

My advice would be to get the device you like best. These days all devcies are about the same. The only difference are the OEM gimmics that get wrapped up in it.


----------



## theandroidguy (Feb 4, 2018)

xdaVTU said:


> the point is that in Brazil we only can get those devices(oneplus, honor, xiaomi) importing from somewhere else, so it would take like 40 days to get to Brazil.
> 
> The display 18:9 is not a very necessery stuff for me now, but I still need a phone which has a good battery, a display of 5.5 inches at least and a good processor. I was happy with my last Moto Z Play processor.

Click to collapse



Ohhh okkkk then go with the new X4, it has stock android and powerful hardware too


----------



## 350Rocket (Feb 4, 2018)

Go for the x4. Moto devices are very nice and unique. I love my op5 but i believe I'd be happy with a moto x4 or maybe even a moto g5plus like my sister got for Xmas.


----------



## lartomar2002 (Feb 5, 2018)

*Want to buy new 10 inch android tablet*

I need a new 10" android tablet. It has to be 10"+ because of my vision. My spec wishes are:
High screen resolution 
High CPU
High GPU
At least 3gb+ memory 
32 GB+ Internal storage 
Up to 256 GB Expandable storage
Stereo speakers (high quality) 
Bluetooth 
3.5 input jack
Basically all the topline bells and whistles for around $500+
What do you suggest?


----------



## rocketbeast (Feb 6, 2018)

Hello,

So i been a nexus 5 user till the phone worked and the screen broke.
worked well for 3-4 years.
Then i shifted to Redmi note 4 [cause i didn't have the budget to get a better phone]

Now im stuck between two phones since these two phones are easy to use in one hand i cant see of any other phones in the same price range
Nokia 8 is costing 29k[450$]
Samsung s7 25k [400$]

I have tried the oneplus 5t it seemed good but i didn't like the camera and its not easy to use in one hand for me. Yes pixel is a great choice but the card i am gonna be using to purchase these two phones isn't supporting the pixel 1 and pixel 2 is out of range.
So basically i am STUCK with these TWO phones only.

My main focus will be manual camera mode
Since both the phones have a decent screen and good battery im ok with that
not much of an audio person.

The problem is nokia 8 seems to be great and i like the camera too but the problem is since its HMD im not sure if the phone will be that durable, i mean the nokia 6 was a nightmare my friend had it and it would overheat and wouldn't function well.
i plan to use my phone for quite sometime 2years and as to nokia, samsung seems to be more reliable.
the problem with samsung is its an old processor [820] vs 835 kinda.
wont the samsung slowdown after a year or so?

Thus im stuck here.
i dont plan on flashing stock roms and stuff.
im just worried about nokias reliability.

Please advice.


----------



## CeBits (Feb 6, 2018)

lartomar2002 said:


> I need a new 10" android tablet. It has to be 10"+ because of my vision. My spec wishes are:
> High screen resolution
> High CPU
> High GPU
> ...

Click to collapse



Galaxy Tab S3 check all your boxes. You can find it for around 530$. 

I was using the previous S2 version and while it is great and all, I switched to 10" (real) Windows  tablet with Atom cherrytrail. I just find the desktop and x86 more usable in a tablet.


----------



## theandroidguy (Feb 6, 2018)

Which will be a better buy?? 
1. 4Gb ram with 4000mah battery
2. 6Gb ram with 3200mah battery
I guess 2nd option will be better in the long run


----------



## ironster (Feb 6, 2018)

Hello, I'm looking for a phone that I can unlock the bootloader and is a relatively good phone.   I need the phone to have an SD slot and would prefer for it to be USB c and fingerprint scanner... Although the SD card slot is a must and the other two features are not.   I just want a decent phone that I can root and customize with different roms.


----------



## strongst (Feb 6, 2018)

ironster said:


> Hello, I'm looking for a phone that I can unlock the bootloader and is a relatively good phone. I need the phone to have an SD slot and would prefer for it to be USB c and fingerprint scanner... Although the SD card slot is a must and the other two features are not. I just want a decent phone that I can root and customize with different roms.

Click to collapse



Have a look at Motorola G4 plus or G5 or plus. Easy to unlock bootloader, fingerprint scanner and SD slot.


----------



## ironster (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks!   Just what I was looking for, bought the g5 plus.


----------



## draexo (Feb 7, 2018)

*4g/LTE AT&T tablet*

I have been looking for days for a decent tablet that works with 4G/LTE on AT&T.  So far I am finding very little - and the offerings at ATT.COM are pretty limited and disappointing.  It is either Apple stuff - which I do not want, or the Galaxy Tab E or Lenovo moto tab.  Neither are very appealing.  I was looking at the Huawei mediapad m3 because it supports 3g on AT&T (which is better than nothing).  The old Fire HDX 8.9 also had an LTE version compatible with AT&T - but it is discontinued and try to find one!

Any suggestions?


----------



## sandy_1988 (Feb 7, 2018)

I want to buy a new mid range phone (can wait for a few months, so upcoming devices are also welcome). I am currently using a Moto G 2014. I need the device to have the following features. 


Budget: Up to 20000 INR (about $ 310)
SoC: Snapdragon 6xx series (preferrably 630/660)
RAM: 3/4 GB
Storage: 32/64 GB
Battery: 3000+ mAH
Screen: 5+" (preferrably 5.5"), 720p/1080p, Gorrilla glass
Camera: Not a priority (my current 8MP + 2MP setup is fine)
SIM: Dual
Stock Android with regular security updates
Project Treble enabled phones preferrable
Durable phones preferrable

I do have some options in mind with the above features - like the Mi A1 and the upcoming Nokia 6 (2018).

But *I would also like to root without losing the warranty*. And as a future plan, I may want to install Lineage OS when the phone is no longer supported. Is there any devices that you can suggest?


----------



## redspeed (Feb 7, 2018)

Anyone help out with a phone that will fit these requirements?
I live in the US and use both Tmobile and Att sims. What I need is 
-dual sim
-band 12 due to spotty coverage
-3000mah + (long battery life needed)
-3.5mm headphone jack preferred, though I can live without it if all the other specs are met
-IR Blaster (I know this narrows it down quite a bit)
-at least midrange camera performance
-sub $250 price

I had the Leeco L3 S3 and Pro 3 and those phones did meet the specs, however I could never find a rom that worked perfectly and both ended up having major hardware issues. Leeco isnt responding to warranty requests now either.


----------



## StolidSentinel (Feb 7, 2018)

Hi folks! I have what I think will be an easy request for a recommendation:

NOT Samsung, Unlocked, rootable, can run exposed, as large a screen as possible, and works with MINT SIM (which I think just means unlocked.. I'll have to check with a serial number to be sure I think).

I really don't care about much else because all phones basically have what I need these day. microSD, GPS, camera (even crappy is fine), 4G(5 would be nice for future proofing), tether through root/exposed. Fingerprint would be nice. Fast/Wireless charge would be nice, but don't care. I am currently on a Note 3, so I do like the big screen.

Thanks!


----------



## derelektrischemoench (Feb 9, 2018)

*Looking for a repllacement for my X Play*

Hi guys,

during the last few months I have grown increasingly angry with the shortcomings of my current phone, a Moto X play; most of all with the terrible performance of the snapdragon 615, which is a huge pain; also my dying battery is annoying me.
So I decided to take a look around for a suitable replacement and was really baffled when I found myself unable to find a suitable phone. So I figured I asked whether one of you guys could point out a device that might have been under my radar.

My requirements are as follows:
- Better SOC than the 615 (which probably shouldn't be that hard)
- must have a headphone jack
- Very good battery life
- Screen should be smaller than 5 inch; ideally 4.5 inch or smaller
- Must be bootloader unlockable + have TWRP supported
- Shouldn't cost more than 400 € +-
- Must be available in Germany
- Must deliver vanilla or near-vanilla Android experience or have custom roms available  delievering that experience
- Must have a microSD slot or at least 128 gig storage

When  Sony launched the xz1 compact I got pretty excited, since this satisfied all the requirements until I read some reports about Android 8 being horribly buggy on that phone.

So my first question would be (since I really like the xz1 compact spec-wise): Are the reports about the xz1c being buggy justified?
If so: is there a good alternative to the XZ1?

Before the X Play I had a G2 which would've been pretty great if it weren't for the non- unlockable bootlader and that pesky defective-screen bug. Before that I had a Nexus 4 which would've been the perfect phone if the battery hadn't been so terrible. Just to give you something to work with .
Any advice would be much appreciated.

Greetings from Germany,
derelektrischemoench


----------



## EternalSeekerX (Feb 11, 2018)

So I got about a decent sum of money for my birthday from last week or two ago. I'm thinking of buying a new phone.

So my device history is as followed: Acer Liquid --> Galaxy Nexus --> Galaxy Note 3 --> Galaxy Note 7 -> Galaxy S7 Edge

My usage has evolved per device, I will list the recent usage from my S7E:

]-Used the phone for calling,texting,social media, etc.
-Media consumption using a 1440p screen for youtube, netflix, and some native HDR contant, music using lossless files with poweramp and music streaming with spotify
-Heavy 3D games, emulators, and pokemon Go, etc.
-Using hpc applications, loading compute payloads using otg, gnuroot to run workstation applications (programming, scripts, sensor data, machine vision, etc.); Use for on the go work but mostly a side/independant work
-Using drafting application on native andriod and linux (part of the previous point)
-Use Samsung pay
-Listen to music using a 3.5mm jack at home and bt headphones on the go/gym
-Taking pictures, videos, using slow mo
-Use the gear s3 frontier and wireless charging

So, to summarize :
I love media consumption and media capture with the phone, I use every feature my phone has and I would love to use newer features to. Battery life should be well and I love expandable storage. I use my phone for emulators, Pokemon Go, other high graphic (for a phone that is) game, spotify, data storage and transfer (for my work files and such), and I do use some "High Performance" application on the phone such as Autocad, Matlab , gnuroot Debian*and other analysis software and even computing by uploading payloads via usb otg (as a hobby and sometimes to complete work on the go). I also love using root access (but if I can get most root features without rooting the phone it be great). With all that, I also use the phone like any other person such as for social media, phone calls (omg I know ), test messaging etc.

So my s7 edge is kinda slowing down, and I'm more of a note person. So for my use cass should I buy the note 8 or is the s9+ going to be better for me?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## sandy_1988 (Feb 11, 2018)

StolidSentinel said:


> Hi folks! I have what I think will be an easy request for a recommendation:
> 
> NOT Samsung, Unlocked, rootable, can run exposed, as large a screen as possible, and works with MINT SIM (which I think just means unlocked.. I'll have to check with a serial number to be sure I think).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have not mentioned your country or budget, but from your requirements you can start looking at Xiaomi, Oneplus, and Google and narrow down from there. All these are pretty reputed and are known to make good phones. Oneplus gives you flagship specs at lower price, Xiaomi is great for mid-range devices if you can live with their UI (you can root and install a custom ROM).

---------- Post added at 11:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 AM ----------




sandy_1988 said:


> I want to buy a new mid range phone (can wait for a few months, so upcoming devices are also welcome). I am currently using a Moto G 2014. I need the device to have the following features.
> 
> 
> Budget: Up to 20000 INR (about $ 310)
> ...

Click to collapse



Bump!  Any suggestions regarding *the ability to root without losing warranty* please?


----------



## kemdroid (Feb 11, 2018)

EternalSeekerX said:


> So I got about a decent sum of money for my birthday from last week or two ago. I'm thinking of buying a new phone.
> 
> So my device history is as followed: Acer Liquid --> Galaxy Nexus --> Galaxy Note 3 --> Galaxy Note 7 -> Galaxy S7 Edge
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your lifestyle and usage requires a note!


----------



## StolidSentinel (Feb 11, 2018)

sandy_1988 said:


> You have not mentioned your country or budget

Click to collapse



U.S. and no real budget.. just want a decent phone that I can customize and not be locked into a carrier, brand or UI (or UX as they choose to call it these days). I want to use my phone MY way. 

Is there any sort of checkbox configurator-chooser thing anywhere?? I'd like to sort through options on phones by selecting my requirements. That would be awesome.


----------



## EternalSeekerX (Feb 11, 2018)

kemdroid said:


> Your lifestyle and usage requires a note!

Click to collapse



Yeah I dont wanna regret it though, was forced to give in the note 7. I am wondering if the s9+ is gonna be significantly faster than the note 8? I wanna go back to my 3 year upgrade cycle.


----------



## kemdroid (Feb 12, 2018)

EternalSeekerX said:


> Yeah I dont wanna regret it though, was forced to give in the note 7. I am wondering if the s9+ is gonna be significantly faster than the note 8? I wanna go back to my 3 year upgrade cycle.

Click to collapse



Bro the note line is Samsung's most powerful flagship which was designed for a hardcore user. You can't go wrong. The note 7 failed and the note 8 made the comeback. Trust the note!:good:


----------



## gorilla p (Feb 12, 2018)

StolidSentinel said:


> U.S. and no real budget.. just want a decent phone that I can customize and not be locked into a carrier, brand or UI (or UX as they choose to call it these days). I want to use my phone MY way.
> 
> Is there any sort of checkbox configurator-chooser thing anywhere?? I'd like to sort through options on phones by selecting my requirements. That would be awesome.

Click to collapse



I ended up getting the OnePlus 5T and I love it.


----------



## axy_david (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi guys!
I'd like to have a 4 inch or less android phone that has good dev support meaning that I can count on getting future lineage OS versions like 16 17 and so on.
The reason is that I do not like so big phones, I like android not iOS, but I want reasonably modern hardware so it can run Nougat+.
Unfortunately all new phones that has reasonable hardware are bigger then 4 inch, or come from an obscure chinese company no one ever head of that has little to no dev support.
So the phone:
- 4 inch or less(not 4,2 4,5)
- dev support for Nougat+


----------



## sandy_1988 (Feb 13, 2018)

StolidSentinel said:


> U.S. and no real budget.. just want a decent phone that I can customize and not be locked into a carrier, brand or UI (or UX as they choose to call it these days). I want to use my phone MY way.
> 
> Is there any sort of checkbox configurator-chooser thing anywhere?? I'd like to sort through options on phones by selecting my requirements. That would be awesome.

Click to collapse



Oneplus 5T seems the best option. :good:

For checking phone specifications, you can use the phone finder in GSM arena. It has a lot of options.


----------



## axy_david (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi guys!
I'd like to have a 4 inch or less android phone that has good dev support meaning that I can count on getting future lineage OS versions like 16 17 and so on.
The reason is that I do not like so big phones, I like android not iOS, but I want reasonably modern hardware so it can run Nougat+.
Unfortunately all new phones that has reasonable hardware are bigger then 4 inch, or come from an obscure chinese company no one ever head of that has little to no dev support.
So the phone:
- 4 inch or less(not 4,2 4,5)
- dev support for Nougat+


----------



## BADA 187 (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi all,

Im tempted to buy a Oneplus 3T, but i seen the new about the oneplus 6 with snapdragon 845 coming out in march or april.

Is any of it true? should i wait for the one6?


----------



## Sniperboy1 (Feb 14, 2018)

Moderater please delete the posts from 2012-2016.
Too Far out of date.
Let's keep this thread  current and up to date. 

 Sent from my Lenovo K53a48 using XDA Forums PRO


----------



## futureofPhone (Feb 14, 2018)

Need new phone
-Needs dual sim
-WiFi Calling
-Uses AT&T sim


----------



## UFOZ24 (Feb 14, 2018)

What phone would be best for a 12yr old
-under 200$
-rootable 
-rom support
-android 6.0+

Sent On A Android Froyo Phone
[email protected]


----------



## chetta (Feb 15, 2018)

Looking for suggestions on vzw phone.
I would like to be able to root and ROM the sucka but also have one of the flagships.

Thanks!


----------



## jaqjordan (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi,
I have to buy phone to my company. I've selected two:
- Huawei Mate 10 Lite
- Sony Xperia XA2
It can't  be anything else. It has to be phone available in operator.
Advantages Mate 10 Lite:
- 4/64GB
- 18:9
Advantages Sony XA2:
- NFC
- USB-C
- Battery life
- Clean Android
- Snap 630 with QC
I'm wondering is 3GB RAM will be enough for upcoming 2 years?


----------



## Skull97 (Feb 15, 2018)

jaqjordan said:


> Hi,
> I have to buy phone to my company. I've selected two:
> - Huawei Mate 10 Lite
> - Sony Xperia XA2
> ...

Click to collapse



I will go with Sony then. RAM is not that important with smartphone, Android is smart enough to handle it. FYI, I have been using a 2 GB RAM phone for 5 years now (lol) , and it's still quite good.


----------



## jaqjordan (Feb 15, 2018)

Skull97 said:


> I will go with Sony then. RAM is not that important with smartphone, Android is smart enough to handle it. FYI, I have been using a 2 GB RAM phone for 5 years now (lol) , and it's still quite good.

Click to collapse



Yes. Sony is my front-runner. Looks and feels like flagship.


----------



## JonnyW710 (Feb 18, 2018)

Hello everyone. I am currently using an lg stylo 3 plus, wife has a htc desire 530. I am about to buy us new phones. She wants whatever I get. I'm not really sure what I want to get and am looking for some suggestions. We are looking to spend about 250-300 per phone. I want something with lots of dev support. I'm a custom romaholic. I'll change roms 3 times a day to play around. Needs to have a decent camera. I like the camera on my stylo 3 plus so would like something similar or better. Must have sd slot. Run games smoothly like gta:sa. Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## aggelosf (Feb 19, 2018)

Hello,

I would like  recommendations for a 7'' tablet to be used in a project that includes speech analysis so... built in microphone matters. Lenovos tab3 7 have been used in the same project but audio quality was not so good. Well I know that is a bit difficult thing to ask on tablets of that range.
Other requirements are >= bluetooth 4.0 and at least android 5.1 since we need to use an external device also.
 I think that unfortunately the budget per tablet is not that high.  around 100 EUR (125 USD). Any ideas? 
Some candidates at the moment are:
a. Samsung Galaxy Tab A7
b. Lenovo Tab 7 or Lenovo Tab 7 Essential (essential does not support GSM)
c. Huawei MediaPad T3 7.0

P.S. video will also be used for the analysis but audio quality is more important


----------



## tt c6 (Feb 20, 2018)

*PHONE SOLUTION FOR SENIOR CITIZENS  ???????
*

Searches of XDA shows nothing.
I need a phone for my 95 year old mother.
She had a flip phone on my Sprint account, but dropped it getting out of the car. Thinking of activating on T-mobile or Verizon pre-paid.

*I need to decide between the 3:*
- another Flip Phone
-Android with a Elderly/Child launcher
-Smartwatch

*Things to consider:
*- Preferably Unlocked, able to work on all US carriers, or at least on T-mobile
- Easiest to use

*Wish list-
*- Able to connect to hearing aids
- Able to find device it it, or she, gets lost
*
Thanks in advance.*

PS
I gave her my Samsung S8 and set it up on "Easy Mode" with only ONE home screen with just the pictures of family members faces to easy dial them for calls.
She's even complaining about that being too complicated.  ( God help me. )


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## da.trute (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi, can anyone recommend a !!USED!! android tablet I can pickup used sub £50 that has an IR port. I'm looking for a 7-9 inch but no larger.

There is a list here but it doesnt cover the differencies in UK models, some of there on here dont have an IR port on the UK models Galaxy TAB2/3 for instance.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...ith_IR_blaster

best options i've seen so far is the Tab S 8.0 but they still go for around £90 in average condition, I dont really want to pay more than £50 s its only going to be used to test home automation, if it all works i'll get something better.

It has to have an IR port for reasons I wont bore you with.


----------



## Dmgpkk (Feb 21, 2018)

*Best phone for $200?*

Hey everyone I'm relatively new to rooting. I'm looking for a good phone for $200 or less that has good ROM support. I was looking at the honor 7X but only one ROM so far that's not fully working (openkirin). As long as there still updating it that's fine with me. I want a stock pixel 2 experience basically. The main things I want from a phone is rear fingerprint sensor and small bezels and a good build quality (loving the look of the honor 7X). Anyone know if anyone else is working on ROMs for it or if it getting treble will allow more ROM to be available or if openkirin is still working on fixing the issues it has. Or if there is any other phones that I should look into. Thanks in advance!


----------



## JollyDrifter (Feb 21, 2018)

Huawei mate 10 pro or Samsung galaxy s8. They are the same price where I live. What should I buy? Thx in advance.


----------



## DarthMaul14 (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi all. I'm looking for an upgrade for my moto g5 plus. I m thinking about getting either the LG g5,LG G6, Moto x4 android one or HTC u11 life. Any other suggestions?


----------



## JebyDroid (Feb 22, 2018)

*Best Tablet/Phablet for in-car installation?*

Guys, which is the best mini-Tablet (8") or Phablet for in-car installation?
I need aggressive Doze, easy / well documented root method, well supported from XDA community. 

I'll use it with Laptimer app BT gps antenna + OBDlink + GoPro Session for trackdays and regular Android Auto for day to day driving. It will be connected via BT to the car head unit

Thank you.


----------



## sonyzz (Feb 26, 2018)

*razer phone or xz premium?*

Razer phone vs XZ premium? i can't choose, i've been debating for atleast a week now ? both have what i want and both have minuses, first advantages - razer: big battery, bigger high refresh screen, amazing speakers / sony: better camera, brighter screen, headphone jack, water resistance.... dissadvantages razer: dimmer screen ( but not so dim compared to s8, atleast in shop), no waterproofing, no headphone jack / sony: not so amazing speakers (i know since im a sony guy and i have xperia z for 3.5 years and xperia z2 for 3 years) smaller battery, 5.5'' display runs at 1080p most of the time (when razer has adjustable screen resolution but on default runs at 1440p) so which one?


----------



## Gizmosis (Feb 27, 2018)

*unlocking hotspot priority*

Short story:
looking for reasonably priced reliable phone through sprint that i know will be easy to root and unlock the wireless hotspot on before buying. USB c charging port preferred, but not a deal breaker. doesn't have to be the newest most powerful phone, but want it to have a long life of use, good antenna , and a good camera as well.

More (too much) info:
Not my first android and other than my current one have rooted them all. usually only buy a phone when my old one dies (2-3 years), but i live in the country and my phone is my only source of internet (no cable or hardwired internet available). as a result i usually want a new phone right away and can't (mostly don't) do much research before heading to the store to get a replacement right away for the broken one. as a result i didn't find out till after i bout it that the lg g5 not only was prone to issues (older versions, mine supposedly not faulty), but root wasn't available for it as a result because nobody was bothering with it. my phone still works, but i have to tether it it laptop in order to use internet at home and i'm basically tethered down to one spot since reception is also spotty in my house (country), and a 10 ft usb cable. i unlocked the hotspot on all my previous androids after rooting and want this so i not only can use my laptop as a laptop at home, but also so i can connect my other devices to the internet at home that i can't tether right to my phone (nintendo switch and streaming video services mostly). I have been using sprint for years because they were the only ones at the time that had unlimited data since i was using the phone for all internet at home.

---------- Post added at 01:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 PM ----------




DarthMaul14 said:


> Hi all. I'm looking for an upgrade for my moto g5 plus. I m thinking about getting either the LG g5,LG G6, Moto x4 android one or HTC u11 life. Any other suggestions?

Click to collapse



lg g5 pretty much can't be rooted. i have it now and that's why i'm looking for a new one. the battery switching is cool on it though, i have an extra battery with a external battery charger, and the accessories are dirt cheep because the first ones released had an overheating issue which supposedly got fixed. i haven't had that problem, but the screen does seem to have a slight issue with image burning in when used for extended periods and with brightness high (mostly seeing the outline of the facebook buttons  on the edge of the screen after closing the app), but it has never stuck around for me and has always gone away after being turned off for a while. i do like it for the most part and wouldn't bother with a new phone personally if i could only root it and unlock the hotspot.


----------



## sac02 (Feb 28, 2018)

Want to replace Samsung GS4.  

*Requirements:*

Need to stay with AT&T due to work
Rootable / Custom ROM capable
Removable battery (I might be OK if the phone is easy to disassemble and replace the battery)
Expandable memory
Better camera than my current GS4

That's pretty much it.  

No real budget requirements.  I plan to own it for a long time (still rocking the GS4, 5 years later) so I'm willing to pay a bit more for a better phone if that's the best option.

Older model / used phones are OK if they are better options than new models for some reason.

edit: Non-mainstream models like Xiaomi are also OK.

THANKS!


----------



## JonnyW710 (Feb 28, 2018)

Gizmosis said:


> Short story:
> looking for reasonably priced reliable phone through sprint that i know will be easy to root and unlock the wireless hotspot on before buying. USB c charging port preferred, but not a deal breaker. doesn't have to be the newest most powerful phone, but want it to have a long life of use, good antenna , and a good camera as well.
> 
> More (too much) info:
> ...

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/lg-g5/development/twrp-3-0-2-0-lg-g5-h840-t3604778

There is the way to  root the G5


----------



## Fastneasy1 (Mar 1, 2018)

*I don't want the S9+,Iphone, or any US carrier flagship phone-Any suggestions??*

I have T-mobile and I'm considering pre-ordering the S9+ in a couple days because I'm able to finance it and not pay a ridiculous payment at one time like the Oneplus5t,Made Pro 10,etc. I'm using an S6 edge that belongs to sis. I bought the V30+ 2 weeks ago but returned it when I realized how big it is and doesn't have an LED indicator.I lost $110 which sucks lol($50 restocking fee+$65 V30 Otterbox). 

I've been researching the phones below and seem to like them(eww I can't stand iphones/samsungs).I want a phone that has at least 6GB RAM, isn't big, 64GB internal storage but 128GB would be nice.

Oneplus5t
Made pro 10
Mia mix 2? 


Can you add anything else to the list or suggest a phone because I really don't want to resort to a phone that everyone else already has. Believe me I'm doing my own research


----------



## Balaji2404 (Mar 1, 2018)

*Phone in need*

I live here in India. I want to buy a phone under 20k. I can wait until march end. I would like to use the phone atleast for the next 3-4 years. I dont give any specification a special priority. What phone can i buy by march end?


----------



## santamanga (Mar 1, 2018)

tt c6 said:


> PHONE SOLUTION FOR SENIOR CITIZENS ???????
> 
> 
> Searches of XDA shows nothing.
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe look into Doro smartphones.
From this Swedish company.
But on the other hand, does she really need a smartphone? Better some stupid easy phone with long battery life.


----------



## hronis1 (Mar 1, 2018)

*What device to choose?*

So, I found 2 devices that interest me. The first one is the ulefone power 3 and second one is the doogee mix 6gb ram version. Which is better?


----------



## MonadoLink (Mar 1, 2018)

Does anyone know of a rootable Virgin Mobile phone that supports 128GB micro SD cards or higher? I have been using an LG G Stylo LS700 for 2 years, and aside from the lack of storage space that is almost enough, it locks up every time I get a text or voicemail, and any time I use a certain amount of memory. This is likely due to the rooted ROM I found on XDA being unstable. I am looking to upgrade to another phone on the same network, but don't know my options. Most LG phones on Sprint networks have locked bootloader now, and many Samsungs don't support sD cards, but I know there are still some options out there. Hopefully not too expensive, like under $400. I spent over 30 minutes making this message because people keep calling me, and my phone is so slow that loading the page again and navigating here takes forever. My phone can't handle an app in the foreground and keep one in the background running.


----------



## Tarts5 (Mar 2, 2018)

*Help choosing a compact smartphone*
Im looking to buy a smartphone in a few months that is rather compact by todays standards (I currently own a Xperia Z5 Compact). Im looking for somethings that matches these criterias:
- not bigger than a 5" screen (had an LG G2 aswell and that would be the maximum acceptable size)
- good (above average) battery life
- good camera (the one in Z5Compact was the biggest disappointment and afraid to look into the new XZ2 Compact because of that)
- I dont play any games or run any hardware demanding applications, so preference would be battery life. Dont really need tons of storage space either.
Thanks!


----------



## StackUnderflow (Mar 3, 2018)

Which flagship do I get?

I currently have a Note 2, it's becoming slow and sluggish, youtube videos cut out for no reason, Reddit app/any website takes a minimum of 10 seconds to load, pinch and zoom is more like pinch, wait 2 seconds, then zoom.

If I were to get a new phone, it will be a flagship and I'm looking at the $700-800 range. I'm on T-Mo in the US right now, but I expect the lifespan of this phone will see me go to Europe or Canada. Right now I'm looking at Pixel 2 XL and S9+. Leaning towards the S9+ because it has literally everything, all the things. Pixel 2 XL because it has an unlocked bootloader and consistent Android updates (but for the price of a worse camera, 30% slower processor, worse screen, no wireless charging/being a full generation behind/less RAM/other stuff I'm sure). I thought about getting a S8+ since it's basically the same phone but decided treble could be worth the extra money. 

I need it to be sturdy and last a long time (5 years like my Note 2). I drop my Note 2 (with no case) at least once a week from pants pockets to hardwood floor. I do need it to be powerful enough to play Runescape mobile when that comes out (but they said it should run on a snapdragon 835). Screen size should be as big as possible.

Brownie points if I can screw with custom ROMs.  But the main reason I needed to screw with custom ROMs for my Note 2 was because the Samsung bloatware was consuming way too much battery/processor cycles, like a ridiculous amount, so it's not really necessary if they don't install their own stupid app store/chat app/S Voice/Samsung push service, whatever the f*** that is on my phone.

Brownie points if they have a good VR implementation so I can watch Netflix.

If I do go with Samsung, should I spend the extra $200-300 to get the Exynos version? Are the Snapdragon versions really 30% slower/have no way to customize? And is there a way to remove all bloatware (Bixby) from the phone? Since my Note 2 isn't broken yet, I can wait a while to buy, when's the best time to buy? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## KrypticNerd (Mar 4, 2018)

Dear XDA, I am new to the Android world, I love the Samsung phone displays. Where can I buy the S9+ international variant? Would it be more expensive than buying directly from Samsung USA? Thank you for reading my post! 

Kindest regards,

---------- Post added at 11:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 PM ----------

Dear XDA, I am new to the Android world, I love the Samsung phone displays. Where can I buy the S9+ international variant? Would it be more expensive than buying directly from Samsung USA? Thank you for reading my post! 

Kindest regards,


----------



## OverkillSD (Mar 8, 2018)

So I have an s7 that is on its last legs and I'm looking for a phone to replace it with. I have a grandfathered plan with Verizon, but only for data (no tethering). Are there any phones that don't do the provisioning check, what with Nougat killing the primary function of FoxFi and all?

Goal: Have wireless hotspot w/o root on new phone using grandfathered plan


----------



## fragment743 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi xda,
I'm currently looking for a new device to replace my OnePlus One, I had some problems with wifi disconnects, bad cellular signal and call quality. Maybe you can help me?

- good and stable wifi and cellular signal
- good call quality
- full HD resolution (1920x1080)
- rootable (for magisk and xposed)
- fully revertable firmware so i can send it back if there are problems
- GPS
- fingerprint sensor
- under 200€

Maybe a Xiaomi Mi A1 or Xiaomi Redmi Note 4?


Thank you very much!


----------



## bialyikar (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi. I'm thinking about changing Lenovo P2 4/64 on Xiaomi MI Note 2. I'm interested in how P2 works in terms of battery life, photos and XDA support compared to P2.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Penciltester (Mar 13, 2018)

*Need advice: At&t Lte band compatible, decent battery, rootable, cheap*

Hey everyone 

I am new to android phones. I have been researching and keep coming to road blocks in what I am looking for. Suggestions?

New below $200, rootable(to install lineage), At&t friendly, Good battery(3k+). I keep finding phones that meet battery and price but not so much lte band friendly with at&t. So I have come to the experts here for help. Thanks.

p.s. Would be open to a Verizon friendly phone.


----------



## JonnyW710 (Mar 13, 2018)

Penciltester said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I am new to android phones. I have been researching and keep coming to road blocks in what I am looking for. Suggestions?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Get an Lg Stylo 3 plus


----------



## konaman (Mar 14, 2018)

Hey everyone, I am in search of a new Android tablet that I can root so I can use lucky patcher. Can anyone recommend a one that I'm able to do so with? 

I've been out of the rooting scene for a while now so I'm a noob again. 

Thanks


----------



## g-lock_dk (Mar 15, 2018)

Looking for a new phone

just comming from a Samsung S7 egde and I liked it a lot 
So what to get next??

must have a headphone jack
some sort of quick charge
which camera works great in low light


----------



## konaman (Mar 15, 2018)

g-lock_dk said:


> Looking for a new phone
> 
> just comming from a Samsung S7 egde and I liked it a lot
> So what to get next??
> ...

Click to collapse



Note 8, s9 or s9+


----------



## zixxorb (Mar 16, 2018)

Hello all!

So I'm looking to get a new android device soon but unfortunately I've no idea which one. Currently I have the Samsung galaxy j3 emerge and I'm a Samsung fan so I've been looking at those. I've come up with a list of things I'd like it to have (feature wise) so if you can give me recommendations based on this, it'd be amazing. 

Requirements:

-Carrier: unlocked or able to be used on virgin mobile (I think almost all sprint phones can be. Correct me if I'm wrong)
-Nfc
-Amoled screen
-Latest Android
-Custom roms
-5ghz wifi support
-SD card slot
-Ir blaster (maybe. Optional but would be nice)
-Headphone jack (also optional I suppose. Can't believe I have to say that lol) 

***Less than $500 USD***

If there's anything that might match this, or really close to it, that would be amazing. Also, will take other good recommendations as long as below $500.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Mapuku (Mar 16, 2018)

what is a good phone (battery, mic and hearing levels). simply phone. 2G or whats the term. only phone.


----------



## HenryA75 (Mar 18, 2018)

Hey guys. Looking for a suggestion on two devices.

First I want to get a 2 in 1 laptop. I want to be able to dual boot Linux and Android. I want the Android to be able to be rooted. Any suggestions with that would be much appreciated.

Second I'm looking for a new phone. It needs to be CDMA & GSM as I jump between a lot of providers with my traveling (I realize this narrows down the selection a lot). An expandable memory slot is necessary as well. As far as performance I don't need the top of the line. I was very happy with the galaxy s5 and don't think I need to upgrade much from that (though a little faster would be nice). The more rugged the phone the better. I'll be getting a case but my phone goes through a lot. Must be rootable! So far I've been looking at the Moto G4 Pure Edition. I had a different G4 and really liked it but it was a budget phone and the charger port came loose and I never got around to fixing it.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Fantomasas (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi, will there be any serious premiers of small devices (not bigger than 5.3 inches) in 2018? At this moment, my first choice is Honor 9 (or Huawei P10, to be determined). I wonder whether there’s something special worth waiting for.


----------



## CrimsonToker (Mar 20, 2018)

Can anyone suggest a good router capable of up to 1gbps speeds?


----------



## i7vSa7vi7y (Mar 20, 2018)

I'm from the US and on T Mobile network. My must have are SD card support and ability to unlock bootloader and put TWRP. Ive always had Samsung Galaxy's. I've had the S7 edge. Great phone but sucks because I don't have an unlocked bootloader so this is my first phone that I've never rooted. So all in all I want a smart phone I can root and have a custom bootloader for Roms. Also SD card support...

Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## kronze21 (Mar 22, 2018)

*lots of battery life*

I want a phone with the best battery life and the most compact.  Nothing else matters.  I'd prefer under 5.5" in size.


----------



## JonnyW710 (Mar 23, 2018)

kronze21 said:


> I want a phone with the best battery life and the most compact. Nothing else matters. I'd prefer under 5.5" in size.

Click to collapse



I suggest the LG Stylo 3 plus. No joke my battery lasts 18 hours with heavy use. It is a little bigger than you want at 5.7" but this phone is a monster on battery life and has great specs for being a "lower end" phone.

---------- Post added at 01:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 PM ----------




i7vSa7vi7y said:


> I'm from the US and on T Mobile network. My must have are SD card support and ability to unlock bootloader and put TWRP. Ive always had Samsung Galaxy's. I've had the S7 edge. Great phone but sucks because I don't have an unlocked bootloader so this is my first phone that I've never rooted. So all in all I want a smart phone I can root and have a custom bootloader for Roms. Also SD card support...

Click to collapse



LG Stylo 3 plus


----------



## kronze21 (Mar 24, 2018)

JonnyW710 said:


> I suggest the LG Stylo 3 plus. No joke my battery lasts 18 hours with heavy use. It is a little bigger than you want at 5.7" but this phone is a monster on battery life and has great specs for being a "lower end" phone.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the advice but I think i'm going with the ASUS Pegasus 3S if I buy a new phone.  It's only $150 brand new on ebay.  Has a ginormous battery, 5.2" screen and doesn't have a snap dragon which tends to over heat and in turn that of course causes battery drain.  Snap dragons also naturally drain more battery life than MediaTek.  Also has an SD card slot which I forgot to mention is also a requirement.  It's basically exactly what I want.

https://www.pdevice.com/product/asus-pegasus-3s-price-specs


----------



## JonnyW710 (Mar 24, 2018)

kronze21 said:


> Thanks for the advice but I think i'm going with the ASUS Pegasus 3S if I buy a new phone. It's only $150 brand new on ebay. Has a ginormous battery, 5.2" screen and doesn't have a snap dragon which tends to over heat and in turn that of course causes battery drain. Snap dragons also naturally drain more battery life than MediaTek. Also has an SD card slot which I forgot to mention is also a requirement. It's basically exactly what I want.
> 
> https://www.pdevice.com/product/asus-pegasus-3s-price-specs

Click to collapse



I haven't had any overheat issues and I closely watch every spec of my phone's. It does have an SD card slot, but hey every one has to go with the phone they feel will best suit them.


----------



## snydap2017 (Mar 24, 2018)

I'm looking to get a new phone but not sure where to start. Im learning as I go about rooting and moding the phone in general. The only phone I got that I've rooted so far is the Blu studio 5c.  It wouldn't turn on at first. I kept at it and eventually it did turn on but I could never go to the home screen cuz launcher 3 was always crashing. I didn't know anything about bootloop or anything so I was about to give up. I wasnt sure what to do nexr.  I came across one of the forums on here with the stock firmware. I tried it thinking what is the worst that can happen the phone is already broke. I flashed it on and to my surprise it worked. But the phone has to little of ram so its real sluggish and I can't use it for a everyday phone so I've just been tinkering with it learning what is possible after root. It has no custom firmware no recovery because well the phone kinda sucks atleast from whst I can tell so whst I'm able to do is sorta limited. I would like a recommendation for a phone between 100 and 200 that I can fully customize with a decent ram because I'm always running to many programs trying to figure out one thing or another. It does not matter what kind of phone as long as it works and I can root it and install a recovery and if I mess something up has a fair amount of forums. Sorry about the length jusy thought I would say that Im a noob but I know a little bit. Any suggestions would be helpful.  Thank you and if this is the wrong place to post this sorry.


----------



## PBoltas (Mar 24, 2018)

Fastneasy1 said:


> I have T-mobile and I'm considering pre-ordering the S9+ in a couple days because I'm able to finance it and not pay a ridiculous payment at one time like the Oneplus5t,Made Pro 10,etc. I'm using an S6 edge that belongs to sis. I bought the V30+ 2 weeks ago but returned it when I realized how big it is and doesn't have an LED indicator.I lost $110 which sucks lol($50 restocking fee+$65 V30 Otterbox).
> 
> I've been researching the phones below and seem to like them(eww I can't stand iphones/samsungs).I want a phone that has at least 6GB RAM, isn't big, 64GB internal storage but 128GB would be nice.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the note 8 and love it, sorry but samsung is  Superior to those phones in every way. And the new iphones are made with samsung parts.

---------- Post added at 07:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------




snydap2017 said:


> I'm looking to get a new phone but not sure where to start. Im learning as I go about rooting and moding the phone in general. The only phone I got that I've rooted so far is the Blu studio 5c.  It wouldn't turn on at first. I kept at it and eventually it did turn on but I could never go to the home screen cuz launcher 3 was always crashing. I didn't know anything about bootloop or anything so I was about to give up. I wasnt sure what to do nexr.  I came across one of the forums on here with the stock firmware. I tried it thinking what is the worst that can happen the phone is already broke. I flashed it on and to my surprise it worked. But the phone has to little of ram so its real sluggish and I can't use it for a everyday phone so I've just been tinkering with it learning what is possible after root. It has no custom firmware no recovery because well the phone kinda sucks atleast from whst I can tell so whst I'm able to do is sorta limited. I would like a recommendation for a phone between 100 and 200 that I can fully customize with a decent ram because I'm always running to many programs trying to figure out one thing or another. It does not matter what kind of phone as long as it works and I can root it and install a recovery and if I mess something up has a fair amount of forums. Sorry about the length jusy thought I would say that Im a noob but I know a little bit. Any suggestions would be helpful.  Thank you and if this is the wrong place to post this sorry.

Click to collapse



The galaxy note 5 is a good choice. It is under 200.00 on ebay, and is easy to install custom recovery and root. Plus it is still decent in speed.

---------- Post added at 07:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 PM ----------




aggelosf said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like  recommendations for a 7'' tablet to be used in a project that includes speech analysis so... built in microphone matters. Lenovos tab3 7 have been used in the same project but audio quality was not so good. Well I know that is a bit difficult thing to ask on tablets of that range.
> Other requirements are >= bluetooth 4.0 and at least android 5.1 since we need to use an external device also.
> ...

Click to collapse



I just got my hands on a galaxy tab s for under 100.00 on letgo app. Now it is the 8.4 in tablet but size wise not much of a difference. It runs android 6.0.1 marshmallow. I had the tab a 7 in it was ok, kinda slow by my standards. 
The tab s is mutch faster. I am strictly a samsung user, there made well, and customizable as far as custom roms go.

---------- Post added at 07:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:28 PM ----------




EternalSeekerX said:


> So I got about a decent sum of money for my birthday from last week or two ago. I'm thinking of buying a new phone.
> 
> So my device history is as followed: Acer Liquid --> Galaxy Nexus --> Galaxy Note 3 --> Galaxy Note 7 -> Galaxy S7 Edge
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For what you want to do the note 8 is perfectly fine for that i do all that with my note 8


----------



## mtc666666 (Mar 25, 2018)

*My challenge*

Here's my challenge for you...  I want to replace my HTC One M7.  I bought it in 2015, unlocked, because it was reasonably priced and I could load up custom ROMs.  It is getting laggy and the battery is not lasting as long.  So, I would like to get a GSM phone (AT&T/Cricket) and unlocked.  I like slightly older phones because they usually have robust ROMs available and are not ridiculously priced.  Not a deal breaker, but having an SD slot would be nice.

Cheers! --mtc


----------



## eFreDosS (Mar 26, 2018)

*best 4.7 inch like Xiaomi redmi 4X*

Hello 
Well, first, sorry for my poorly english, is not my native

With regret, I separated from my former Xperia Z3 compact after 3 glass breakage (too much delicate)
And found my happiness with 

REdmi 4X for the following reasons (totaly subjective);
3Gb ram 32Gb rom, always enough
awesome camera 13mp
unbelievable battery
fingerprint
lucky price
2 sim(is not essential)


Unfortunately, 5inch is too big for me, I would like find the equivalent from Redmi 4X in 4,7inch, but I don't

I already covered a lot of alternative brands while searching , xiaomi, huawei, nubia, tecno, meizu, elephone, ulephone, cubot, bluboo, teclast, homtom, vernee, leagoo, oppo, but....

Do you have an idea, please?


----------



## Keri04 (Mar 28, 2018)

*Need a new phone*

Hi. I have a Samsung J1, the very first that released so it sucks at the moment; very slow, not enough RAM or internal storage so I am looking for a new phone and preferably not a Samsung. Their flagships are great but I cannot afford that. So my budget is around $150-$320 depending on what the phone can offer me. I need something with at least 2-3gb RAM and preferably 32GB internal memory as well as a generally good battery that won't drain quickly. A good camera that won't lag (heard the SONY 23mp on the xa1 lags a lot) but will also do a good job and a good processor that won't be as slow as what I currently have. I am from South Africa so my options are a bit limited unless I use some online platform like amazon to purchase (let me know of any other reliable online stores that can ship internationally as well). I've only ever used a nokia and sony ericsson before the samsung so I'm also a bit wary about quality etc so I would appreciate any info on how long certain brand of phones last as I don't want to replace my new phone for at least the next 1,5 years. I would appreciate any assistance. Thank you


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## ChosenPaper (Mar 29, 2018)

*Easiest phone to root for Verizon*

I finally got around to trying to root my Pixel XL and found out Verizon locked it. Part of the reason I bought it was because it was a dev phone and should be easy to unlock. So I like Verizon, they have good service, but they're branded phones are **** and packed with garbage.

I don't need a ****load of space, specs don't really matter to me. Just want the following:

1) Easy and quick root
2) Low to no bloat for me to remove
3) Works on Verizon's network
4) Optional - shouldn't cost much if once I sell or trade my Google Pixel XL.

I like playing with it like its a mini-computer, I don't play games on it, for example I'd like to see if I could somehow set it up to be a Tor exit node, that kind of rooting.


----------



## džejms din (Mar 29, 2018)

Country: Serbia/Balkan

Carrier: Unlocked / mts

Price: Off, 300e limit

Size Preference: No more then 5,2'.

What will it be used for: Camera, light usage.

Preferred brands: Don't care as long they update.

Other: Camera better or in range with Huawei p9

Hello,

I will sell my P9 soon, and i will have around 300e to get a new phone. Now, P9 is 2016 flagship, and in camera range (_most important for me, because i don't have other camera equipment_) closest phones are S7 and 6S.. also price is around 250e ish. Problem is that both (_all 3 to be exact_) phones are near or damn near eol. That makes me think should i get one of them and then swtich up in maybe 6 months or pick some decent midrange from 2017/2018 and have future proof. As for iOS vs Android i don't really care. Never used iOS tho, that might be fun..and i ususaly set Android stock and minimal as possible. Only social media i use is _Instagram_ and most of my battery went on either _music_, or _browsing reddit_. In camera deparment features are not so needed, also i don't do night photos or videos. So still photos and maybe OIS would be nice.


----------



## Tovya (Mar 29, 2018)

*Stay with Samsung, or move to LG?*

Hi all,

New user here. Recently, I started playing some games on my phone, mainly Knives Out and noticed when it came to graphics and rendering, I was being supremely out-preformed in every aspect. The graphics weren't as clear, and the rendering distance in game was about 200 meters on my Note 5 vs my friends LG G5 550+ meters. I mostly use my phone for gaming (I've since switched over to PUBG since they finally hit the mobile market) and google maps when I'm at work (trucker), or watching TV. So, I'm ready to leave T-Mobile and go back to Verizon now that they have brought "unlimited" data back to their plans, and I'm having a tough time deciding on a new phone. My choices after comparing them in Phone Arena are as follows, listed from favorite to least favorite:

1. LG V30+
2. LG G6+
3. SGS9

I believe the graphics and processor on the V30 are the best, but I don't know much about them; I'm a pc guy, not mobile or console when it comes to knowing the tech. 

Any help is greatly appreciated, thanks guys/gals!


----------



## aol-kunde (Mar 30, 2018)

*LG G3, Galaxy Note 4, or Galaxy J7 (2017) Duos? Which one to chose and why?*

Hi Everyone,

thanks for this phantastic Forum which gives me allways help and advice!
Hope you can allso help me by my current question

I'm from Germany and planning to buy one of the above named Phones (or maby somebody know something similar to my Needs)!?

First of all, i dont wanna spend much more than 200 Euro, the Device can be used or new, the Display should be big - huge, minimum 5,5 or bigger without scratches, Battery MUST be removeable and if the Device drains the Battery fast there should be a replacement avalable with double or higher capacity! Ram minimum 2 GB Rom minimum 16 GB, Performance should be fluid enough for simultan (Background) Apps but no Gaming Performance needed!
I need good Phone/Call Quality, a very good GPS, good Wifi and a good Daylight Camera!
It should be rootable (not to difficould) TWRP/SuperSU (as i dont know nothing about Magisk) and if there is a international (german) MIUI 7 or higher customrom avalable would be great but not neccesary!
I researched allready a little bit and found the G3 would be the cheapest (used) Phone from the 3 Devices i picked but i'm in doubt because of the Hardware/Bootloop Bug reportet on the G4 and some following Devices!? The best one i think and the most expensive (used) is the Galaxy Note 4!? From the Galaxy J7 (2017) Duos i couldnt found so much but it seem to me solid and stable... Other Devices with my needs i couldnt found, exept the LG Devices involved to the Hardware/Bootloop Bug!
Which would you chose on my place or do you know another one instead i did not name here?


----------



## aol-kunde (Mar 31, 2018)

Xiaomi Mi A1 is very close to your needs i think, exept Display (5.5), but updates/support lasting for very long time, the longest i guess from all Brands!
Generally Xiaomi got a wide Modell Palette with newer and older Devices and its worth to have a closer look to them
Xiaomis MIUI is a Android OS you will love or hate, not much between, depends on you...
And one more Advantage, for rooting there are a lot of customized MIUI Versions, see xiaomi.eu, mi-globe.com and some more.
Some months ago Xiaomi opened the first official shop in spain, so inside EU no need to pay tax and better warrenty!:good:



džejms din said:


> Country: Serbia/Balkan
> 
> Carrier: Unlocked / mts
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 04:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:53 AM ----------

Cant really help you, but LG had in past massive Problems with a Hardware/Bootlop bug starding from LG G4 i think and allso affected V10 and V20 as far i could found, so If I were in your shoes, I would first point out that the V 30 is not allso affected from this problem...just a suggest



Tovya said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New user here. Recently, I started playing some games on my phone, mainly Knives Out and noticed when it came to graphics and rendering, I was being supremely out-preformed in every aspect. The graphics weren't as clear, and the rendering distance in game was about 200 meters on my Note 5 vs my friends LG G5 550+ meters. I mostly use my phone for gaming (I've since switched over to PUBG since they finally hit the mobile market) and google maps when I'm at work (trucker), or watching TV. So, I'm ready to leave T-Mobile and go back to Verizon now that they have brought "unlimited" data back to their plans, and I'm having a tough time deciding on a new phone. My choices after comparing them in Phone Arena are as follows, listed from favorite to least favorite:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 04:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:07 AM ----------

Samsung allways is a good Deal and will last 4-5 years and more! Starding from the Galaxy SII i had serval Modells and they still run without problems, even i rooted and customized them all with all kind of Roms!
Im allso planning to buy a new/(used) one in your price range and maby one of the modells fits to your needs (see my question in my own treat):highfive:



Keri04 said:


> Hi. I have a Samsung J1, the very first that released so it sucks at the moment; very slow, not enough RAM or internal storage so I am looking for a new phone and preferably not a Samsung. Their flagships are great but I cannot afford that. So my budget is around $150-$320 depending on what the phone can offer me. I need something with at least 2-3gb RAM and preferably 32GB internal memory as well as a generally good battery that won't drain quickly. A good camera that won't lag (heard the SONY 23mp on the xa1 lags a lot) but will also do a good job and a good processor that won't be as slow as what I currently have. I am from South Africa so my options are a bit limited unless I use some online platform like amazon to purchase (let me know of any other reliable online stores that can ship internationally as well). I've only ever used a nokia and sony ericsson before the samsung so I'm also a bit wary about quality etc so I would appreciate any info on how long certain brand of phones last as I don't want to replace my new phone for at least the next 1,5 years. I would appreciate any assistance. Thank you

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 04:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:25 AM ----------

The one i sell @eBay, see https://www.ebay.de/itm/142734299117?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649




CrimsonToker said:


> Can anyone suggest a good router capable of up to 1gbps speeds?

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 04:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:31 AM ----------

Have a look @XiaoMis Flagships they support save rooting by unlook code and there is a big official support/community behind!




i7vSa7vi7y said:


> I'm from the US and on T Mobile network. My must have are SD card support and ability to unlock bootloader and put TWRP. Ive always had Samsung Galaxy's. I've had the S7 edge. Great phone but sucks because I don't have an unlocked bootloader so this is my first phone that I've never rooted. So all in all I want a smart phone I can root and have a custom bootloader for Roms. Also SD card support...
> 
> Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app

Click to collapse


----------



## CrimsonToker (Mar 31, 2018)

aol-kunde said:


> Xiaomi Mi A1 is very close to your needs i think, exept Display (5.5), but updates/support lasting for very long time, the longest i guess from all Brands!
> Generally Xiaomi got a wide Modell Palette with newer and older Devices and its worth to have a closer look to them
> Xiaomis MIUI is a Android OS you will love or hate, not much between, depends on you...
> And one more Advantage, for rooting there are a lot of customized MIUI Versions, see xiaomi.eu, mi-globe.com and some more.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, your own eBay page says max wireless data transfer is 300 mbs, which is not what i need


----------



## aol-kunde (Mar 31, 2018)

Ups, sry missunderstood... then you have to go to the flagship



CrimsonToker said:


> Yeah, your own eBay page says max wireless data transfer is 300 mbs, which is not what i need

Click to collapse


----------



## Tovya (Mar 31, 2018)

aol-kunde said:


> Cant really help you, but LG had in past massive Problems with a Hardware/Bootlop bug starding from LG G4 i think and allso affected V10 and V20 as far i could found, so If I were in your shoes, I would first point out that the V 30 is not allso affected from this problem...just a suggest

Click to collapse



Thanks for the advice! I didn't know that about the LG phones! I'm glad to hear the V30 isn't affected by the bootloop, as that is my #1 pick right now. Now to find out if the LG can screen mirror on a Samsung tv without Wi-Fi lol


----------



## Gizmosis (Apr 1, 2018)

JonnyW710 said:


> https://forum.xda-developers.com/lg-g5/development/twrp-3-0-2-0-lg-g5-h840-t3604778
> 
> There is the way to  root the G5

Click to collapse



this doesn't work with the sprint variant (LS992).


----------



## tsongming (Apr 1, 2018)

Keri04 said:


> Hi. I have a Samsung J1, the very first that released so it sucks at the moment; very slow, not enough RAM or internal storage so I am looking for a new phone and preferably not a Samsung. Their flagships are great but I cannot afford that. So my budget is around $150-$320 depending on what the phone can offer me. I need something with at least 2-3gb RAM and preferably 32GB internal memory as well as a generally good battery that won't drain quickly. A good camera that won't lag (heard the SONY 23mp on the xa1 lags a lot) but will also do a good job and a good processor that won't be as slow as what I currently have. I am from South Africa so my options are a bit limited unless I use some online platform like amazon to purchase (let me know of any other reliable online stores that can ship internationally as well). I've only ever used a nokia and sony ericsson before the samsung so I'm also a bit wary about quality etc so I would appreciate any info on how long certain brand of phones last as I don't want to replace my new phone for at least the next 1,5 years. I would appreciate any assistance. Thank you

Click to collapse



Get a Le Eco Pro 3 (X727 or X720)  

Awesome community with almost 30 roms. Extremely fast Snapdragon 821, 4GB Ram, 4000maH battery, 16 megapixel camera ( back) 8 (Front)  Works with the ported Pixel Camera...so awesome photo quality.   This is no doubt the best best phone you can buy for under $200, and you are getting the same specs as a Pixel of OPO 3T.


----------



## Nosferatu. (Apr 2, 2018)

Looking for a TABLET.  

I tried using Google without much avail.  

Currently when my wife and I travel we use our laptop to binge watch multimedia while sitting on an airplane.  We figured for smaller space and longer battery life a tablet may not be a bad idea.  I haven't owned a tablet since the NEXUS 7 (2013) and don't know much about them these days.  

My quick searches online show tablets with Android 4.4, 5.1, & 6.0.  That's crazy!

I'm looking for one that is mod friendly.  (e.g. custom ROM for Nougat/Oreo with Magisk/SuperSU support).  Most of the models I look for I cross search in Google with XDA and don't find much.  

Obviously want a decent screen and decent headphone jack for audio.  Likely need an SD card for additional media storage.  

Lastly not looking to spend a ton of money on it to the point it would be cost prohibitive (e.g. just go buy a new laptop at that point).  

Thanks!


----------



## TechMeNot (Apr 3, 2018)

*Samsung or huawei*

So I got this decision that's literally making me confused 
I was either going to choose from the samsung s9+ and the huawei p20 pro any opinions or suggestions?


----------



## mrfeh (Apr 3, 2018)

*replacing my 2013 Moto G*

Hello folks.

I'm looking to replace my current cell phone. It needs to be an unlocked CDMA (Sprint) phone. Things that are important to me:

high quality screen
processing power
decent storage
Things that aren't that important to me:

camera
I have a price limit of $150. Given the above, I am looking at:

Moto E4
Galaxy S5 (refurbished)
Galaxy J3 Emerge
Moto G4 Play
All of them have 5" screens, but the S5 has the highest resolution (the rest are 1280x720). The S5 also has the highest clock rate.

My concern is that the S5 is using technology from 4 years ago, while the rest are more recent. Should that be a concern, or is the S5 the best option here? Or would you suggest something not on the above list?

Thanks!


----------



## koragg97 (Apr 3, 2018)

mrfeh said:


> Hello folks.
> 
> I'm looking to replace my current cell phone. It needs to be an unlocked CDMA (Sprint) phone. Things that are important to me:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can share my experience with my S5 SM-G900F Snapdragon 801 version (have had it for 3 years now, plan to keep it one more before getting the Note 9). The screen is amazing, FHD resolution is still pretty awesome today. Colors are sharp and vibrant and the maximum brightness (with auto brightness enabled) is fine for using under direct sunlight (not for me, but my screen is dirty...that's another story xd). It actually has technology that you won't find in today's flagships by Samsung: the IR blaster is such an example and I find it to be a really useful feature to have in my pocket. You can control literally any electric device which uses a normal infrared remote, all from your phone. Also there's a heart rate sensor which works ok. Battery is removable so if it needs replacing at any point in time you can just get a new one for 10 bucks and swap it - this is no longer the case with any new smartphone. I have the 16GB internal storage option with a 64GB MicroSD card in it and I've never run out of internal storage, even when I played some games/had more apps than now. This  depends on your usage I guess, and the amount of apps you will need to install (also their size). You said you don't really care about the camera but I'll still mention it: it's a very nice camera for daytime shots. In lowlight it's pretty bad but then again phone was made in 2014. It has selective focus too which is nice for a 4 year old model. The battery is a 2800mAh cell and it's life is acceptable I guess. It's nothing superb in today's standards but I get between 3-4 hours of screen on time and around 10-12 hours total state time with 3G always turned on and on WiFi when at home. Use Facebook Light and Messenger Light - that saves a looot of juice, trust me. And the only feature you lose are the chat heads of messenger. Last but not least there are a lot of custom ROMs, kernels and mods for the International version which is the SM-G900F. You can raise the clock speed up to 2.6 or 2.7 GHZ and use it fine, though battery will drain faster ofcourse. You can also undervolt it with specific kernels like Boeffla's. This tends to prevent the phone from heating up as much as it does without any undervolt so it also saves up some battery as well. There's a mod which enables stereo sound via the back and front speakers + it makes it louder, which is awesome. You get all the standard features that come with it which is great: AirView and so on. You can also put a firmware that looks like the newer Samsung Experience software of newer phones and have a lot of the new features like Edge Panels, Themes, Icon Packs, Always-On Display (drains battery, use only while charging - Tasker can help here) and pretty much all other new stuff. If you decide to stay on stock Samsung firmware you'll have a fingerprint sensor, which is not as good as today's but still works perfectly fine if you set it up the correct way as it requires a swipe to work, not just a touch. This feature is gone on these ROMs that port newer firmware though, unless you replace your lock screen with a 3rd party one (or unless devs fix it somehow). That's about it, if you have any further questions feel free to mention me here via the @ and my username right next to it and I'll be glad to answer them. Cheers  S5 beats J5 2017 in everything btw


----------



## TechMeNot (Apr 4, 2018)

mrfeh said:


> Hello folks.
> 
> I'm looking to replace my current cell phone. It needs to be an unlocked CDMA (Sprint) phone. Things that are important to me:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For me I would pick the Galaxy s5 because it beats moto and the j3 in every possible way (except the Android version) performance wise it was the fastest phone in 2014 for me because it has the latest chips the best camera(I don't care about that) and the best specs in the market although it's still stuck at Android 5 but it's not that of a big deal. But motarolla has a trick up it's sleeves, it's called moto mods and it allows you to make your phone quite better? But for me it's just a waste of money and it only improves the sound,  the camera(your not interested in),the battery(could help), and finally your gameplay which is like turning it to a PSP but it's up to you to choose. Overall the s5 is the best deal for me:good::good:

---------- Post added at 02:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 AM ----------




Nosferatu. said:


> Looking for a TABLET.
> 
> I tried using Google without much avail.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Crazy as it is for you but the tablets that are 7. 0 and above cost a ton. If I were you I would buy and Apple tablet because it's highly superb in that part, but if your looking at an Android tablet which is 7. 0 above I would say the galaxy tab s3 which I said earlier cost a ton. You could try the google pixel c and upgrade it or the nvidia shield you just need to upgrade them


----------



## koragg97 (Apr 5, 2018)

TechMeNot said:


> although it's still stuck at Android 5

Click to collapse




The latest Android version for the S5 is Android Marshmallow 6.0.1


----------



## AliR3zas (Apr 6, 2018)

Hi everybody.
Is there a cell phone with this specifications:
- Good battery life cause I'm using internet a lot.
- Good and loud quality cause I'm listening to music and watching videos over the handsfree most of the time
- I like small phones so 4.7inches would b nice
- Internal storage, at least 32GB

Thanks for helping.


----------



## resinis (Apr 6, 2018)

*Car Computer tablet suggestion - It's gotta last!*

I am going to be making a custom bezel for my acura MDX.   

I am shooting for the 12" tablet range.   Key features I need-

- Durable.  Needs to be brand name.  Samsung, LG, Asus, whatever.   NO apple though. 
- Big.  12" at least.  No more than 15 though... I don't think... I mean I could 
-* CUSTOM ROMS.  I need one with a lot of mod support. * Mainly because this will be in the car for 10 years and I don't want to ever change it.  I want to know 5 years from now I will be able to flash a new android version and not have a lot of issues. 
-Price?  Don't ****ing care.  
- As far as LTE or NFC or anything weird like that, I don't care.  I just need wifi and bluetooth and they all have that.  

Thank you!!


----------



## hurdlesemo (Apr 8, 2018)

Ok guys been a while since I've been on here, so I'm sure this is answered elsewhere but need some good advice.

I have an S5 on Verizon my wife and I have been using as our primary source of internet using tethering for the past several years. Obviously the phone is rooted and still running KitKat 4.4.4 on the NI2 kernel. When phone updates and loses root I just roll it back.

So long story short and to the point, we are needing a new phone. This one's performance is degrading and a new battery is still not holding a complete charge for very long.

Looking at the newer Galaxies but needing to continue to be able to root and use the hotspot feature as we use nearly 100GB per month in data. Any suggestions on hardware, etc. is appreciated.


----------



## Amirk365 (Apr 8, 2018)

hurdlesemo said:


> Ok guys been a while since I've been on here, so I'm sure this is answered elsewhere but need some good advice.
> 
> I have an S5 on Verizon my wife and I have been using as our primary source of internet using tethering for the past several years. Obviously the phone is rooted and still running KitKat 4.4.4 on the NI2 kernel. When phone updates and loses root I just roll it back.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A Moto G5 Plus might be a way to go too. Or wait on the G6 Plus.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## robgee789 (Apr 11, 2018)

Hey guys I'm tuning of upgrading my shield K1, I'm looking to spend £200-£250 and looking for around 10 inch screen and good gaming performance what do you think the best option is? 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sfreemanoh (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm looking to buy a new tablet to replace my well aged N7 2013. Does anyone have any specific recommendations? I would prefer something 7-10", with a good screen since I'll be reading on it a lot, as well as decent to good battery life. Crazy performance doesn't necessarily matter, since I doubt I'll be doing anything too heavy on it. Reading, like I said, some Youtube, casting stuff from it to my TV, whatever. Basis stuff, but I want something released recently so that it doesn't start to run like crap in 6 months. Any ideas?


----------



## Skull97 (Apr 13, 2018)

sfreemanoh said:


> I'm looking to buy a new tablet to replace my well aged N7 2013. Does anyone have any specific recommendations? I would prefer something 7-10", with a good screen since I'll be reading on it a lot, as well as decent to good battery life. Crazy performance doesn't necessarily matter, since I doubt I'll be doing anything too heavy on it. Reading, like I said, some Youtube, casting stuff from it to my TV, whatever. Basis stuff, but I want something released recently so that it doesn't start to run like crap in 6 months. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



Honestly, for tablet, iPad is the best choice (even though I don't know much about it).  If you need Android, I would recommend Samsung Galaxy Tab s2 or s3, depends on your budget. I don't know how good is the battery, but Samsung's display is, without doubt, the best.


----------



## Blin_2028034 (Apr 13, 2018)

*Cheap fast and long battery life*

XiaoMi RedMi Note 4 or Lenovo P2 and why?


----------



## tgecko (Apr 15, 2018)

Hi - 
I'm looking ditch google and replace my old samsung s5 active with something that can run lineage os (I know there's a lot of S5s that do, but mine doesn't). My wishlist is:
- something reliable (I'd like to be able to get 4-ish years out of it like I have my S5)
- sd card slot
- headphone jack if at all possible
- FM radio (if they're even still putting those in phones?)
- something that *doesn't* have a fingerprint reader, or at least one in which I don't have to use it, considering that fingerprints aren't given the same legal protections as passwords are in the US
- I'll be using it in the USA, Texas to be specific, so it has to work on the local networks.
- removable battery would be nice

I've poked around a bit, and the international version of the LG G5 looks promising, but as I said I'm not enthusiastic about fingerprint readers, and I'm not entirely sure how to interpret the network band info to figure out if it'll actually work where I live.


----------



## aol-kunde (Apr 15, 2018)

How about Galaxy Note 4? I bought one some Days ago and its still a Top Phablet, of course nothing for Gaming Freaks but for normal purposes still a excellent Deal!
Plz. correct me if im talking Bullshit, but is a FM Radio not just a Software you can get from Google Play Store or Samsung App Store!?
The usage of the Fingerprint Screenreader is a Goody you CAN but NOT must use on this Phone and the Battery is removable!
There are even a lot of extended Batterys avalable for this Model.
Only for one thing you have to be aware, the 910A (At&t Model) is the only Model of this Series which is not rootable as far i know, others like the 910C or F got full root support and Custom Roms....



tgecko said:


> Hi -
> I'm looking ditch google and replace my old samsung s5 active with something that can run lineage os (I know there's a lot of S5s that do, but mine doesn't). My wishlist is:
> - something reliable (I'd like to be able to get 4-ish years out of it like I have my S5)
> - sd card slot
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## MZeora (Apr 15, 2018)

So... My AT&T Galaxy S4 is finally on it's last legs with me (it's Wifi module is now to the point where I'm worried about it for work reasons, having a hard time getting a scan to work and thus autoconnect) and I need a new Android Device.
I would like one that I can unlock the bootloader and do all the fun things with it that I used to do with my Galaxy S1 but I don't need a phone as I am also a Kickstarter for that Librem 5 (Linux not Android) Phone so the S4 should heavens and hells willing last until then as a dumb-ish phone. So I'm thinking a tablet maybe or some WiFi-only device to do me some good work for a while until my tech situation is stable and under my control again. Not against a phone however, should the worst case come to pass...

I do not plan to do anything major with it, maybe some video, some web browsing, and some MFA stuffs for the sake of ease. Even then I could probably take care of the MFA stuff with another device, but I really don't wanna. and as much as I hate the trend of non-removable battery I'm just giving up on that. SD card would be really nice and appreciated. And given I'm already expecting a new phone in 2019 - it doesn't have to last long or be top-of-the-line just enough to manage things until the good stuff comes in and I can finally satisfy my paranoia with my mobile device listening and watching me.


----------



## NLS4 (Apr 16, 2018)

Which phone should i buy the umidigi s2 pro or the xiaomi redmi note 5 pro global (pre order) i am looking for another phone.
Im currently using a oneplus two that works well however battery life is not good getting around 13 hours of standby and 3 hours sot (if im lucky) 
So i want a better battery phone thats why i was looking for these 2 i know imidigi s2 pro has 5200 mah and redmi ntoe 5 pro 4000 but i saw 10 hours sot for the xiaomi and i like to flash roms and already the xiaomi redmi note 5 pro has active development here. so what phone should i buy ? or do you guys have a trick/fix to get better sot on my oneplus two ? it still works fine but the battery i hate it


----------



## doubledragon5 (Apr 17, 2018)

It was suggested to me to post this particular question here. So please don't get upset for this.. I'm looking for a extended battery for my S5. My two choices are either PowerPear 7800mah or TQHTL 6800 mah. Or if someone has a better brand I'm all ears.. Looking for one with a good warranty, and actually does what it says..


----------



## hectorizq10 (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi, I’m thinking about selling my IPhone 6 because of the issues related to iOS 11 and because I’d like to return to android.

Now, here’s what I’m looking for:
-Between 200 and 270€ (closer to 200 preferably)
-Huge battery life or great quick charge
-A 5” screen would be nice because I prefer small phones but I think I will not find any decent one at that price range
-Good official support or at least good community support here in xda
-Decent/Good camera. I heard that mi a1’s camera is not that great but I would consider a phone that doesn’t have a good camera but can be fixed via software.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## overkill22 (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm using a Moto G4 Plus and I need to have an additional phone. 
I'm actually happy with the Moto G4, the only complaint is that the customer service sucks and there is a VERY COMMON problem with the screen (I'll send it back on warranty to change). Other than that I can't complain. But I won't buy another Moto/Lenovo since my experience with the customer care was so bad.

I'm looking for a new phone that has similar characteristics, if not better:
- price around $200/250
- screen 5" (I feel the 5.5" is good but it's too big, can't fit in my pockets - I would still consider a 5.5" only if there's nothing smaller)
- dual sim (essential)
- fingerprint sensor (essential)
- compass
- good battery (the Moto G4 Plus battery is enough for me, something similar would be good)
- possible to add SD card (not required if the phone itself has a good capacity >32Gb)
- waterproof (not essential but I'd add few bucks if a phone has this requirement)
- easily hackable (I like to revive devices when they're outdated, but also have a crap-free software on the new ones)
- can be a last year top gamma, if not with Android 6/7, there should be stable ROM to flash based on Android 7/8

I'm looking at Xiaomi Mi A1 but the screen is too big, or Huawei P9 but I don't like their Android version :/

Previously I had:
- Huawei P300 (cheap phone, bad customer service, screen problem never solved by the assistance, replaced after few months)
- Samsung Galaxy S3 (great phone, bought when it was already "old", get the crap out of it with custom ROM, broke the screen after 1 or 2 years, and still made 50 bucks selling in few hours)
- Moto G4 Plus (good phone overall, but won't buy the same brand again)

On a side note: I'm currently in Asia so I can have access to some brands that aren't in US or Europe market.

Thank you for your suggestions!


----------



## kashif3242 (Apr 17, 2018)

*device setting*

hi post done now lets se how help ful this site andriod divce user

---------- Post added at 04:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:25 PM ----------

Hi, I’m thinking about selling my IPhone 6 because of the issues related to iOS 11 and because I’d like to return to android.

Now, here’s what I’m looking for:
-Between 200 and 270€ (closer to 200 preferably)
-Huge battery life or great quick charge
-A 5” screen would be nice because I prefer small phones but I think I will not find any decent one at that price range
-Good official support or at least good community support here in xda
-Decent/Good camera. I heard that mi a1’s camera is not that great but I would consider a phone that doesn’t have a good camera but can be fixed via software.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## $HaGraTH (Apr 18, 2018)

hello,

Mate 10 Pro vs LGV30? Which one have better display, battery and will be better For next 2-3 years? 4GB ram in lg v30 is enough?  Which one is less "problematic"? I don't want to change roms etc.

Maybe you have another suggestions in similiar price? I can wait 2 months to buy sth


----------



## moooztar (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi,

I have a hearing disability and have had a problem finding a true solution to a non-rooted phone with a complete system-wide equalizer. (Especially non-rooted now that Google is on the war path with their new policies).

The closest I came was with my old LG Nexus 5x rooted with Arise EQ.

I "thought" Sony was famous for their music part of the phone and purchased the XZ1 Compact but of course ended disappointed. I also have waited to root it based on all the "green screen" camera feedback.

I read somewhere that the LG v10 had a true system-wide EQ but I am not sure; and it is too expensive to continue buying phones for this purpose. A quick way of testing if it is true system wide EQ is to play Pandora music and see if you can adjust the EQ at all (with the system wide EQ presets).

It baffles me that even an iPhone has not gotten to the stage of a true EQ. They "own" their own ecosystem and it would be super simple for them to "disable" local EQ (app EQ) if the global one was selected. They have had EQ profiles from the start but no development has ever been done to further support hearing disability. For Android is a no-brainer.

Many apps have now a built-in EQ, but not all. I listen to for example audiobooks and here is the worst support ever. Amazon, and all the rest lack any EQ support, and on Android even do not support the vendors EQ.

So to my Q: I really dream of a phone series with complete system-wide EQ. Like off the shelf "integrated" Arise or something. On that level.

Thank you so much if you know that you have a phone that works with any audio app and can reply back. 

Ps. Software EQs are just not worth it / reliable.

M.


----------



## big_andy (Apr 21, 2018)

*Searching for the best (7") Car Tablet*

Hey XDA Community,

atm I have a 7" Galaxy A6 T280 mounted in my car.
But I have got 2 Problems:
- OTG/Charging is not working at the same time.
- Boot-Time is very slow (30 secs and more...)

So I´m searching for a new tab with following specs:
- OTG/Charging at the same time (if possible)
- Quick/Fastboot (Hibernate Mode) for booting in under 5 secs is a must.

BTW: Does every device which supports LineAge also supports quick boot?

Can someone recommend a device? Thank you very much.

Greetings

Andy


----------



## DDQW (Apr 23, 2018)

i need the fastest possible 15.1 tablet with gps. Any ideas?


----------



## QkTreasures (Apr 23, 2018)

Good afternoon friends, 

It's been awhile since I posted but I am looking to buy a new phone for my 12 year old son as his current unlocked att Alcatel allure that I picked up from Wally last year on clearance for $30 is just too slow & sluggish, plus att won't ever be updating it past 5.0 lp.

I seen that someone posted on Slickdeals that I can get him a brand new LG G5 on eBay for $120 w/ free shipping. Overall it gets decent reviews & but people posted that battery life was not so great along with having GPS problems. Spec wise it beats almost any mid range or budget phone available today. His current phone is a 5.5 in screen phone so I don't think a 5.3 will really bother him as the ram/rom along with screen resolution is better than his current phone. My main worries is if it gets the dreded LG boot loop issues? 

I'm also looking at and considering the LG Stylo 3 plus, or the Samsung J7 prime but yet again the G5 beats em in specs. Looking for recommendations on any of these phones or a similar inexpensive phone for my son. 

I'm also thinking about the Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge too now, but I also haven't ruled out the ZTE Axon 7 or the Le Pro 3 either. #Decisions Thank you very much & have a wonderful day!! [emoji848]

All the best,

Ron.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 AM ----------




kashif3242 said:


> hi post done now lets se how help ful this site andriod divce user
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:25 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LG V20 is a beast!! Also consider the S7 Edge, Le Pro 3 & ZTE axon 7 

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## makeyourself (Apr 24, 2018)

Is anyone able to give me some examples (or point me to an up-to-date list) of mid-range devices that ship with unlocked bootloaders or have established unlock methods.  I'm not so interested in ones that I have to ask the manufacturer for a code to unlock. So far the only one I've come across is the Nokia 6 which I'm not particularly impressed by.

I want to get a One Plus 5T (or the upcoming 6) but can't really afford one so basically something significantly cheaper than that is what my price bracket is, preferably under £300 (not sure how that price translates into other currency markets).


----------



## stoopido (Apr 24, 2018)

Hello guys!
Could anybody please help me find a good tablet / multimedia dock combo? I need a 10" tablet which could be effortlessly transformed into a desktop (keyboard + mouse + monitor). Was looking at samsung solutions but it seems they do not produce multimedia docks anymore.
I would appreciate your ideas and options.

The purpose of the setup is to use tablet outside and inside for office work without having to use windows machine (as desktop)


----------



## christiebunny (Apr 25, 2018)

I’m looking for a new phone, I’ve narrowed it down to a couple:

1st Choice: Samsung S9+: (6GB / 64GB / 6.2” / Snap845 / MicroSD
2nd Choice: Samsung Note 8: (6GB / 128GB / 6.3” / Snap835 / MicroSD)
3rd Choice: OnePlus 5T : (8GB / 128GB / 6.0” / Snap835 / NoSD)
4th Choice: Huawei Mate 10 Pro: (6GB / 128GB / 6.0” / Kirin / NoSD)
5th Choice: Google Pixel XL: (4GB / 128GB / 6.0” / Snap835 / NoSD)

(I was also looking at the Xiaomi Mi Mix 2S (8GB / 256GB / 6.0” / Snap845 / NoSD), but I can’t find much on it, and my hunch it it’s not Verizon compatible.)

I’m assuming all these are Verizon compatible, though, since all have at least bands 2&4, and most have 2/4/13. They also all say ‘USB Type C’, but does anyone know if they are, and actually have 3.x speed throughput, or are they just running USB 2.0 in disguise?

I'm not looking for a Verizon branded phone, I'm hoping for one that's decently unlockable/rootable/ rommable/etc.   It's pretty much neck-and-neck for the top three, though leaning towards the S9+, depending on how rootable it is. I tried checking the forms, but I'm having trouble with some of them, sorting out whether the US model is rootable or not. So, which are rootable? (preferably Magisk) Which are rom-able as well? And which (if any) are S-OFF? And, are there any other noteworthy ‘red flags’ I should be aware of for any of these models (besides the annoying Knox, for Samsung)?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## ajmc1 (Apr 25, 2018)

makeyourself said:


> Is anyone able to give me some examples (or point me to an up-to-date list) of mid-range devices that ship with unlocked bootloaders or have established unlock methods. I'm not so interested in ones that I have to ask the manufacturer for a code to unlock. So far the only one I've come across is the Nokia 6 which I'm not particularly impressed by.
> 
> I want to get a One Plus 5T (or the upcoming 6) but can't really afford one so basically something significantly cheaper than that is what my price bracket is, preferably under £300 (not sure how that price translates into other currency markets).

Click to collapse



Xaiomi Mi A1. If it's available in ur country &  if the specs r okay with u.


----------



## Biomecanoid (Apr 25, 2018)

Hello,

I would like to find the best phone with removable battery.
Is there a list somewhere of new phone models that actually have a removable battery  ?

Do you guys know any?

Thanks


----------



## QkTreasures (Apr 25, 2018)

Biomecanoid said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to find the best phone with removable battery.
> Is there a list somewhere of new phone models that actually have a removable battery  ?
> ...

Click to collapse



LG V20

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsti (Apr 25, 2018)

Hello,
I have Xiaomi Mi A1 but i broke the screen of it. I'm thinking about selling it and buying new phone. In my country Samsung Galaxy S7 and Lg G6 are in the same price. About 100 euros less cost Mi A1. I'm looking for smartphone which will get long support and I can use it more than 2 years like most of mid-end phones (they have too old OS to install apps or they are lagging).
Regards


----------



## Amirk365 (Apr 25, 2018)

Chelsti said:


> Hello,
> I have Xiaomi Mi A1 but i broke the screen of it. I'm thinking about selling it and buying new phone. In my country Samsung Galaxy S7 and Lg G6 are in the same price. About 100 euros less cost Mi A1. I'm looking for smartphone which will get long support and I can use it more than 2 years like most of mid-end phones (they have too old OS to install apps or they are lagging).
> Regards

Click to collapse



G6 if you looking for software support.


----------



## Chelsti (Apr 26, 2018)

Thx,
What about Honors v10 and 10, are they better than actual Mi A1 and LG G6?


----------



## Bogdan010 (Apr 26, 2018)

christiebunny said:


> I’m looking for a new phone, I’ve narrowed it down to a couple:
> 
> 1st Choice: Samsung S9+: (6GB / 64GB / 6.2” / Snap845 / MicroSD
> 2nd Choice: Samsung Note 8: (6GB / 128GB / 6.3” / Snap835 / MicroSD)
> ...

Click to collapse



I vote for OnePlus 5T. Easy rootable, faster, rom-able, 8 GB of RAM but S9+ camera is awesome. Your choice and your needs, that was just my opinion


----------



## strongst (Apr 26, 2018)

@christiebunny definitely op5t. You won't find a phone/company that supports bootloader unlocking like oneplus. It's so easy and that improves also community development. Plus they releasing new rom builds nearly every month and faster. Also cheaper than Samsung.

I own op5


----------



## kemdroid (Apr 27, 2018)

Chelsti said:


> Hello,
> I have Xiaomi Mi A1 but i broke the screen of it. I'm thinking about selling it and buying new phone. In my country Samsung Galaxy S7 and Lg G6 are in the same price. About 100 euros less cost Mi A1. I'm looking for smartphone which will get long support and I can use it more than 2 years like most of mid-end phones (they have too old OS to install apps or they are lagging).
> Regards

Click to collapse



Hi. I am planning to buy MiA1. How did you break your screen?


----------



## zelendel (Apr 27, 2018)

kemdroid said:


> Hi. I am planning to buy MiA1. How did you break your screen?

Click to collapse




By dropping it. Remember that companies like this can be cheap because they cut corners on hardware. Some are even known to by parts that failed QA checks due to them being cheaper.


----------



## kemdroid (Apr 27, 2018)

zelendel said:


> By dropping it. Remember that companies like this can be cheap because they cut corners on hardware. Some are even known to by parts that failed QA checks due to them being cheaper.

Click to collapse



Ohh that's true. But question wouldn't the miA1 be a sturdy device since it's android one? Or that means nothing?


----------



## zelendel (Apr 27, 2018)

kemdroid said:


> Ohh that's true. But question wouldn't the miA1 be a sturdy device since it's android one? Or that means nothing?

Click to collapse



That, just means software wise but with this oem history and Android one then it really means nothing. Just go look in the forums. You will find that unless you have no other choice. This oem is better left alone.


----------



## Chelsti (Apr 27, 2018)

kemdroid said:


> Hi. I am planning to buy MiA1. How did you break your screen?

Click to collapse



I was using it in one hand and I tried to do something on it and it left mine hand  It dropped on asphalt and the screen is broken. I didn't have glass protector on it so I think that is the reason.
Phone is amazing. It's working like a flagship phone. Camera after installing gcam mod is really good. It's the best phone in this price, you can also look for LG G6 or SGS 7 and new Nokia 7 plus with Android one. Now I'm thinking of selling my phone and buying one of these or a new one Mi A1 
Regards


----------



## kemdroid (Apr 27, 2018)

Chelsti said:


> I was using it in one hand and I tried to do something on it and it left mine hand  It dropped on asphalt and the screen is broken. I didn't have glass protector on it so I think that is the reason.
> Phone is amazing. It's working like a flagship phone. Camera after installing gcam mod is really good. It's the best phone in this price, you can also look for LG G6 or SGS 7 and new Nokia 7 plus with Android one. Now I'm thinking of selling my phone and buying one of these or a new one Mi A1
> Regards

Click to collapse



Thank you so much for the feedback. I'm highly interested in it but want to make sure it lasts. Is it durable. I will ensure I add tempered glass. Is Nokia 7 in the same price range?


----------



## MaPBe (Apr 27, 2018)

kemdroid said:


> Thank you so much for the feedback. I'm highly interested in it but want to make sure it lasts. Is it durable. I will ensure I add tempered glass. Is Nokia 7 in the same price range?

Click to collapse



No its not, its more expensive. 
Dont you worry about the resistance on the a1, its pretty scratch resistant since it has gorilla glass but you know... any one falling on the asfalt will break the screen. Its a good purchase in general 

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kemdroid (Apr 27, 2018)

MaPBe said:


> No its not, its more expensive.
> Dont you worry about the resistance on the a1, its pretty scratch resistant since it has gorilla glass but you know... any one falling on the asfalt will break the screen. Its a good purchase in general
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Okay great. I will go for it then. Would you buy another?


----------



## MaPBe (Apr 27, 2018)

kemdroid said:


> Okay great. I will go for it then. Would you buy another?

Click to collapse



I had the a1 and as I told you its a great device for its price. Now I think I'd buy the new Xiaomi Note 5 instead for the better camera, screen ratio and battery life

Enviado desde mi Redmi 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kemdroid (Apr 27, 2018)

MaPBe said:


> I had the a1 and as I told you its a great device for its price. Now I think I'd buy the new Xiaomi Note 5 instead for the better camera, screen ratio and battery life
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 5 mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Okay great. Just that the screen is a little too big and there's no rbg light. And it's not android one.


----------



## MaPBe (Apr 27, 2018)

kemdroid said:


> Okay great. Just that the screen is a little too big and there's no rbg light. And it's not android one.

Click to collapse



Correct, only a White led (A1 as well, no RGB), no android one but MIUI and the size... its the same on both tho despite the bigger screen on the note
Sorry if my english is not very understandable [emoji28]

Enviado desde mi Redmi 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kemdroid (Apr 27, 2018)

MaPBe said:


> Correct, only a White led (A1 as well, no RGB), no android one but MIUI and the size... its the same on both tho despite the bigger screen on the note
> Sorry if my english is not very understandable [emoji28]
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 5 mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Right. I would go for the A1 the . I'm coming from an Honor 5x so it's a huge upgrade.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## jpholmes (Apr 28, 2018)

Do you guys think it will be worth to upgrade from Samsung S8+ to oneplus 6?


----------



## Camiciaio.Matto (Apr 28, 2018)

*[HELP] Galaxy A3 vs S7 vs iphone 8*

Which one should I buy?

A3: 
+ price (160€), dimensions (small)
- display resolution, no slow motion, processor

S7: (320€) 
+ display
- dimensions (big)

ip8:
+ processor, camera
- price (650€)


----------



## jpholmes (Apr 29, 2018)

Camiciaio.Matto said:


> Which one should I buy?
> 
> A3:
> + price (160€), dimensions (small)
> ...

Click to collapse



Oneplus 5t


----------



## Camiciaio.Matto (Apr 29, 2018)

Too big and I would like a glass back



jpholmes said:


> Oneplus 5t

Click to collapse


----------



## Twoods196 (Apr 29, 2018)

Looking for a decent priced bezel less style phone. Really like the Xiaomi Mi Mix 2s but don’t like the current prices for them. Could go with a older generation but really wanted the wireless charging. Any other bezel less style phones people recommend? Need it to work on att network and can flash a global rom if one is ava.  Thanks for any input.


----------



## madmartian (Apr 30, 2018)

I need a 10" tablet with minimal bezels and can be easily rooted with Magisk. What's good for rooting in the 10" category these days? I have the Google Pixel C and it surprisingly sucks for rooting. It has a nasty warning message and 30-second delay reminding you every time you boot that your phone is compromised! No it's not - it's freed from tyranny!


----------



## christiebunny (Apr 30, 2018)

strongst said:


> @christiebunny definitely op5t. You won't find a phone/company that supports bootloader unlocking like oneplus. It's so easy and that improves also community development. Plus they releasing new rom builds nearly every month and faster. Also cheaper than Samsung.
> 
> I own op5

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, after digging deeper, the OnePlus's apparently don't work on verizon, which is the only choice around here  with any halfway decent signal,  so the 5T/6/etc are out, ditto anything huawei.

 So, since I can't find anything with >4GB ram, and 128GB or 256GB (or 64+GB _and_ an SD slot).....looks like the Pixel 2XL is my only choice. :/

Every phone that matches the specs I want, is apparently completely un-rootable 

But, I'll keep looking till I have the rest of the money I need to upgrade., and hopefully get lucky.   (It's a pity XDA doesn't keep a list of which phones are rootable, it's hard enough to search  for 'all phones with <X>', much less 'with <X> and rootable')


----------



## zelendel (May 1, 2018)

christiebunny said:


> Unfortunately, after digging deeper, the OnePlus's apparently don't work on verizon, which is the only choice around here  with any halfway decent signal,  so the 5T/6/etc are out, ditto anything huawei.
> 
> So, since I can't find anything with >4GB ram, and 128GB or 256GB (or 64+GB _and_ an SD slot).....looks like the Pixel 2XL is my only choice. :/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You might want to stop worrying so much about root being needed. The stringer sdcurkty gets the less root. Will be an option. Even the devs see this coming to the point of not including root in their roms as well, as jot supporting their roms of you did flash a root app like magisk.


----------



## naiku (May 3, 2018)

Need some help sorting out a new tablet.... I currently have a Nexus 7 2012 in my car, it has been installed for around 5 years now and as to be expected, considering the operating environment, it is starting to slow down. While trying to find a replacement for it, I am having difficulty finding out what tablets out there currently support USB Host Mode. For example, I have a Galaxy Note 10.1 (2014 edition) that does not support it without purchasing a $40 adapter from Lavalink (which from the reviews is overpriced and not guaranteed to work). 

I had found a few posts referencing this site... http://usbhost.chainfire.eu/ but it does not work anymore. 

Before buying a new tablet I want to be sure that USB Host Mode will work, does anyone know of any 8-10" tablets that do support USB Host Mode? either by default or with a 3rd party ROM? I need to be able to attach a powered USB hub, which has a USB DAC, Flash Drive and Joycon connected to it at a minimum. I have been looking at the Lenovo Tab 3 8.0, Samsung Galaxy Tab A 8.0 (SM-T350) and Samsung Galaxy Tab E 9.6 (T560) specifically. No real reason other than the fact they are newer than my Nexus 7 and can be picked up for a reasonable price.

Thanks.


----------



## _NemO_ (May 3, 2018)

Which is better in your opinion?
- Nokia 7 Plus
- Xiaomi Mi Note 3
- Xiaomi Redmi Note 5 Pro
- ?
Criteria:
- good battery life (better then Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 Pro)
- Custom ROMs (Resurrection Remix)
- good audio quality in headphones
- camera with OIS (non-mandatory)
- NFC (non-mandatory)
- price under ~$400


----------



## dante0001 (May 6, 2018)

Hey guys, what would you choose between nubia M2 and meizu m6 note ?


----------



## qoozy (May 6, 2018)

*Huawei P20 pro OR Samsung S9+*

Hello everyone,

I have a problem deciding which phone to buy Huawei P20 pro (128 gb, twilight) OR Samsung S9+ (Exynos, 64gb, blue). Did I miss something important or some of pros and cons and not essential?

P20 pros:

Good camera. Even though I am not an active photographer, but I still remember bad photos took in low light restraunt with my wife and lack of proper zoom during excursions abroad.
Awesome back color
Good battery
P20 cons:

Lack of proper cover for always on display with slot for cards. And noone will see my twilight color.
Front design is a big issue for me: disgusting idea to leave 1 button under the screen and I didn't like the overall experience using it... And well, I do not want to activate on-screen buttons when I have a real button, cmon.

S9+ pros:

VR support, which I will unlikely use. I never used Gear VR, is it worth it? Also a bundle of S9+ and Gear VR costs as Huawei P20 pro only.
Led cover
Screen color and brightness
S9+ cons:

No call recording with Exynos. That's a big issue. Snapdragon 845 with 2 sim cards costs way to more.
Camera is good, but not as good as P20 pro.

Not an issue in any phone:

Wireless charge. I think it's even better when there is none, battery will not devolve;
Storage size, 64gb in s9+ with card slot and 128 in p20 is enough for me;
Mini jack, I always use bluetooth;
Stereo, I use bluetooth;
Price: p20 pro is good, s9+ better, s9+ with snapdragon and 2 sims cards - no.


----------



## deeeenes (May 6, 2018)

*High-end second hand device suggestions*

Usually at buying tech products for long-term use I buy second hand premium, high-end models instead of mid-range or low-end most recent ones. I am trying to follow this principle when looking for a smartphone, however my limited knowledge about the product lines of various vendors and the abundance of products available drives me to seek advice here. My specifications are the followings:

-- €2XX price
-- Compatibility with LineageOS
-- Good quality, durable case and manufacturing
-- Not extremely huge, i.e. fits well in pocket
-- Above average battery life
-- Good compatibility with GNSS: GPS, GLONASS, BDS
-- 32GB but ideally 64GB storage to have space for maps
-- Enough CPU power to render maps within reasonable time
-- Standard ports availability: microUSB, 3.5 jack

My baseline here is Galaxy S7 which fits more or less all conditions above. I would be very grateful if you could suggest alternatives so I can choose from more than one


----------



## russy23 (May 9, 2018)

Upgrade from the HUDL 2

Getting on abit now..any good budget tablets you can recommend to me (£100 max)..the good thing is the Hudl 2 has a intel chip..I don't think the mtk chips(which are used in the minority of cheaper tablets are as good..i could be wrong

Thanks


----------



## Liljynx (May 10, 2018)

*Samsung g965u1 vs. LG v30 us998*

Hello all, I'm not a developer and a little skittish around technology. I love the fact that the factory unlocked versions of Samsung g965u1 (galaxy plus) and LG v30 us998 have band 71, less bloat, and fm radio (though from what I gather, samsung's fm radio does not seem to work without streaming- is there a work around for this?). I was wondering if the carrier unlocked versions have fewer bands? I currently have verizon service (but that could change). Is there any advantage to getting a verizon unlocked phone and using a disabler pkg to lessen bloat vs. Factory unlocked? I know factory unlocked may lose some features like wifi calling. Is there a way to work around this?

Basically, I'd like as many band options as possible with as many features as possible (wifi calling, vm, caller ID, fm radio-not just streaming) with as little bloat as possible (wouldn't we all?), without having to engage in high level developer android kung-fu (unless anyone can recommend a way to look for someone in my area to help me if I brick my phone). 

Which phone would you choose and what option would you choose to get the most out of it (for an inexperienced person)? 

Thank you all for any suggestions/insights/advice! Sorry if this is rambling, I've been researching for days and learning so much new stuff that my head is spinning!


----------



## gadget069 (May 12, 2018)

I'm looking at getting my kids (twin boys) their first phone, probably for their birthday. Sad to say they will turning twelve in 6 months, might as well get the research out of the way now. I would like to keep as much control over the devices as possible.  I've been a long time android user even though I did step away for about 8 months last year and used an iphone 7p plus. Wasn't too bad other than too much body for the screen size. Anyways what I'd like to do is 1) have control over what access kids have to apps on the play store (I know there is a setting in google play store, not sure how well this works),  2) know where my kids are when needed, 3) know when any new apps are being installed.

edit wrong place to ask.......


----------



## Shadow Giratina (May 14, 2018)

Hey guys, so I'm kinda in a pickle. Long story cut short, I need to find a new phone that is rootable. It seems like all my options as "The top phones for rooting 2018" all have total dealbreakers on my list, such as the Pixel 2 not having a headphone jack, or the OnePlus 5t missing expandable storage. Basically, I want a phone that has expandable storage and a headphone jack. Some preferences would be stuff like a dedicated home screen button. I would also prefer if a rooted phone would still be under warranty, however I don't care if not. For some reason, that seems to cross out almost everything released this year? Also, I currently use a Galaxy S7 and I'm fairly happy with that despite the locked bootloader, but I haven't had any complaints with the hardware specs on that, so possibly something similar to those specs too? Is there any phones out that would satisfy these needs? Thanks.


----------



## l0ad (May 17, 2018)

Hey guys, Im looking for a new phone, because my Nexus 5 is finally dying. So which should i get in your opinion?

- Mi MIX 2s
- OnePlus 6 (don't know about the notch)
- OnePlus 5t
- other options ?

Thanks!


----------



## psycho_hamster (May 17, 2018)

*Looking for a new tablet.*

So it's been a while since I've been into Android dev, so looking for some recommendations for a new tablet.
Looking for:
Required
2gb+ ram
Micro Sd slot
Android 6 or 7
Quad core processor
8-10" screen
Able to be completely rooted and unlocked preferably with support for custom os for debloat.
Price isn't a huge issue. 
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
:good:


----------



## Liljynx (May 18, 2018)

Shadow Giratina said:


> Hey guys, so I'm kinda in a pickle. Long story cut short, I need to find a new phone that is rootable. It seems like all my options as "The top phones for rooting 2018" all have total dealbreakers on my list, such as the Pixel 2 not having a headphone jack, or the OnePlus 5t missing expandable storage. Basically, I want a phone that has expandable storage and a headphone jack. Some preferences would be stuff like a dedicated home screen button. I would also prefer if a rooted phone would still be under warranty, however I don't care if not. For some reason, that seems to cross out almost everything released this year? Also, I currently use a Galaxy S7 and I'm fairly happy with that despite the locked bootloader, but I haven't had any complaints with the hardware specs on that, so possibly something similar to those specs too? Is there any phones out that would satisfy these needs? Thanks.

Click to collapse



Hello, I'm not a developer but I've been researching phones lately. The LG V30 might fit your requirements (has a headset jack, expandable memory, rootable) but was made in 2017. Just thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## ducle2502 (May 20, 2018)

*Gaming phone with easy bootloader unlock and long battery life*

Hi, I am planning on buying a new phone. I want a decent gaming phone with 18:9 or taller screen. Easy bootloader unlock and long battery life are my main concerns. Please give me some recommendations, thanks a lot.


----------



## stanleyhafeld (May 22, 2018)

Hi,

I am looking for a new phone and i have two mobile phones in my mind that i like in the midrange category but i can't decide wich one i should pick.

My main question is 'Wich one would you choose or recommend?'

- Meizu Pro 7 (MTK P25) (4GB RAM +64GB)





- Xiaomi Redmi Note 5 (SD 636) (4GB RAM +64GB)





*Meizu Pro 7 (MTK P25) (4GB RAM +64GB)*
What i like on this phone is the back of this phone, with the secondary screen and it have a unique look with on both side a AMOLED screen.

What i have seen on reviews is that the phone have a nice unibody and good build quility and make good photo's.

The screen size of the Meizu Pro 7 is 5.2 inch and it's little smaller then what i am used too (Oneplus One with 5.5 inch). It will fit better in my pockets.

*Xiaomi Redmi Note 5 (SD 636) (4GB RAM +64GB)*
When i saw the new upgraded version of the Xiaomi Redmi 5 Plus i was almost sold till Xiaomi launched the Redmi Note 5 with the Snapdragon 636.

This phone have a screen size of 5.99 inch and it's larger then then the Oneplus One with 5.5 inch. I like the way how the screen looks with the small rounded corners of the screen and the small borders of the phone. Does a 5.99 inch with a flip case fit in your pocket?

Maybe it's just too big but overall i like the performence, photo's and support of this phone.

*What would you say?*

Is 5.2 inch to small?
Is 5.99 inch to big?
How's the performence between the Meizu Pro 7 and the Xiaomi Redmi Note 5?
How is the camera between these phones?
Big differences between MTK P25 and SD 636?
Wich company have the best support?

Hope someone can help me out to pick a new one. Just want a phone for daily use with smooth performance with multi-tasking. thanks in advance!


----------



## Shark5060 (May 23, 2018)

Hi everyone,

with HTC announcing their U12+ I am unsure which device to buy next and wanted to ask you if you could give me some help with this.
I am currently using a HTC 10 with a custom 8.0 Rom (LeeDroid, Sense based). I had a Galaxy S6 before and like both.

I am currently torn between the Galaxy S9 (non plus) and the U12+
- the S9 is smaller, which I prefer. I don't like to have half a tablet in my hands
- doesn't have a Micro SD Slot (not sure if the Dual Sim version is standard or if I have to pay extra)
- has the option to use wireless charging
- the iris scanner for face unlocking works very fast and relieable, even in low light

- the U12 has this nice touch frame which I really liked on the U11 when I tried it out.
- the audio is far superiour to the S9
- larger battery capacity
- a bit cheaper, even tho that's not really an issue

Now, there are things I am not sure about - for example if an AOSP based ROM (LOS, or any other custom rom) will be available for both devices, since Samsung is REALLY slow on their updates I will most likely have to run a custom rom rather soonish if I want to stay up to date (which I want).

I mostly use my phone to play games most of the day and watch Youtube videos/listen to music while commuting on the train. I am using Apple AirPods, so if there are known issues with the devices (like the current edit of the iops table I have to do with my HTC10 for example) for them to work please let me know.

Are there other phones which would be similar but better suited?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## boredherobrine13 (May 23, 2018)

Looking for a phone that
1.) That can be bought old/refurbished for no more than about $130 (Preferably an older flagship rather than a newer mid-range device)
2.) Has Expandable Storage
3.) Supports LineageOS 15.1 preferably or at least 14.1 OFFICIALLY, as in on the official website
4.) Will work for sure on Verizon with full msg, call, LTE, etc.

Please advise. Is this even a possibility?


----------



## Amirk365 (May 24, 2018)

Shark5060 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> with HTC announcing their U12+ I am unsure which device to buy next and wanted to ask you if you could give me some help with this.
> I am currently using a HTC 10 with a custom 8.0 Rom (LeeDroid, Sense based). I had a Galaxy S6 before and like both.
> ...

Click to collapse



Both have microSD. An unlocked  phone will probably have  AOSP support due to it launching with Android Oreo, meaning Project Treble will  be present. I'd go with the S9 but I admit, it just edges the U12+


----------



## kemdroid (May 24, 2018)

_NemO_ said:


> Which is better in your opinion?
> - Nokia 7 Plus
> - Xiaomi Mi Note 3
> - Xiaomi Redmi Note 5 Pro
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd go for the more 5 pro. Treble support and good specs and camera for price.


----------



## Opfergott (May 27, 2018)

*new device after oneplusone*

Hi,

my oneplusone broke yesterday and now I am searching for a new device. 
I really liked the community support for the OnePlus One and my new phone should have active community too. I am not looking for the latest highend phone. I am searching for a recent mid-class-phone or an older highend device. Budget is 200-400€. 
Its important for me that the phone has a headphone jack.

I did already research on other sites but the suggestions (Pixel 1, Mi A1, S7) didnt do it for me.
Best one so far is the Pixel 1, the Mi A1 has no real modding community cause of the Android One thingy, and like the design of the s7 isnt doing it for me. 
So now I am asking directly the people in the XDA-forum 

Greetz Kai


----------



## daiceman (May 27, 2018)

Looking for a replacement to my google pixel 1, its battery life is starting to drop off.  I was looking forward to the essential phone 2 but from all indications it appears to be canceled.  My criteria in order of importance:


Flat Back (No camera bump whatsoever)
No wider than ~145mm
No more than $700
Good battery life
decent processor/ram
Headphone jack

Upcoming phones that are going to be released by November are fine suggestions to, I don't need an Immediate replacement.

I was perfectly fine with the Pixel 1, but with Pixel 2 and I assume beyond, they have added a camera bump, so I'm not going to be going with them in the future.  I don't put much stock in "premium materials" and haven't ever used cases on my phones.  I really liked the design and construction of the galaxy S5, but the camera bump killed it for me.

Having a "lower quality camera" due to no bump is not a big issue for me, I rarely use the camera on my phone.


----------



## 350Rocket (May 28, 2018)

Opfergott said:


> Hi,
> 
> my oneplusone broke yesterday and now I am searching for a new device.
> I really liked the community support for the OnePlus One and my new phone should have active community too. I am not looking for the latest highend phone. I am searching for a recent mid-class-phone or an older highend device. Budget is 200-400€.
> ...

Click to collapse



Why not a OnePlus 3t or 5?


----------



## Opfergott (May 28, 2018)

350Rocket said:


> Why not a OnePlus 3t or 5?

Click to collapse



I would really like the OnePlus 5, but its too expensive for me. 
The OnePlus 3T feels a little old.


----------



## shar88 (May 28, 2018)

This thread for tablets too? 

Would like a suggestion for new tablet with unlockable bootloader/rom support(Lineage is great) for inexpensive(sub $200). Prefer something smaller, like 7-9 inches, currently have a cheapo Amazon Fire 2015 with lineage and its works fine for my needs minus the locked bootloader.


----------



## 350Rocket (May 28, 2018)

Opfergott said:


> I would really like the OnePlus 5, but its too expensive for me.
> The OnePlus 3T feels a little old.

Click to collapse



I own the op5 but I don't feel like I'd be unhappy with the 3t. In its price range it's probably one of the fastest phones you can get.


----------



## Opfergott (May 28, 2018)

350Rocket said:


> I own the op5 but I don't feel like I'd be unhappy with the 3t. In its price range it's probably one of the fastest phones you can get.

Click to collapse



I am really thinking about it. Can you tell me where to buy a new oneplus 3t? I checked somes sites and I only found used phones.

My other idea would be the Mi A1, because of the price. 
The 3T has better rom support and better specs. Can you guys think about some points for and against the 3T?

I am pretty broke so I really have to think a lot what to buy


----------



## Amirk365 (May 28, 2018)

Opfergott said:


> I am really thinking about it. Can you tell me where to buy a new oneplus 3t? I checked somes sites and I only found used phones.
> 
> My other idea would be the Mi A1, because of the price.
> The 3T has better rom support and better specs. Can you guys think about some points for and against the 3T?
> ...

Click to collapse



3T's main drawback is the battery. If you can somehow get a new battery, you should be fine but I don't think OnePlus sells batteries.


----------



## 350Rocket (May 28, 2018)

Is it that much worse than the OnePlus 5? One of the best things about the op5 for me is that if I forget my charger and I'm staying at my girlfriend's the phone will make it a second day if I don't use it constantly. Plus it will charge up a huge amount in like 15 minutes if you're in a rush to leave in the morning and forgot to charge it earlier. Seems like it will go from 25% to maybe 65% in less than 20 minutes which will easily last all day for me.


----------



## jaed.43725 (May 30, 2018)

*OnePlus 5T, Pixel, or Pixel 2?*

I do a good bit of international travel. Someplaces I buy local sim cards, others I just use my T-Mobile. I won't be moving away from T-Mobile either. But I need lots of bandwidth coverage. The devices have all the other specs I need such as RAM and processor power.


----------



## ekeefe41 (Jun 1, 2018)

I am looking for a cheap tablet, with strong specs, with a XDA community that has some ROM's.


Basically the leEco le pro3 of tablets.

I bought a LeEco to replace a broken phone, and have been satisfied by the overall build and the way it runs with LineageOS. I kinda miss having a tablet, and I am a cheap-o.

The Fire tablets seem to be some of the cheapest, but their specs are really lacking. I would like something a little more powerful.


Anyone have any recommendations?

Thank you.


----------



## nelsyv (Jun 1, 2018)

*Samsung S9 (SM-G9600)?*

I'm looking for a phone with a snapdragon 845 (SD835 is passable, but this late in the season I reckon I'll get more "future proof" out of the 845--my current phone is about 4 years old and I hope to get 4 more years out of my next one, too), Google Daydream support, and an unlockable bootloader.

Right now it looks like my best option is the Samsung Galaxy S9 (SM-G9600, the unlocked international Snapdragon variant).
Pixel 2XL is the other major option, but the lack of expandable storage and headphone jack, iffy display quality, and SD835, and continued high price make it *much less attractive* to me.

I'll be using it on AT&T, at least for the next year or two.

Here's how I see the pros/cons of the S9:
*Pro*

Unlockable bootloader (will be nice to be able to upgrade it myself once Samsung stops updating it, Treble makes it pretty easy, too)
Snapdragon 845
Great display (OLED, supports Daydream)
Prices starting to drop to reasonable levels (~$650 on amazon rn, down from MSRP $720) and only continuing to drop
*Con*

Still a pretty expensive purchase ($600+ is nothing to sneeze at)
No USA warranty (!)
Samsung isn't the best at update speed, especially on their unlocked variants (or so I've heard)

Thoughts? Is it a good idea?


----------



## Shazam Shakeel (Jun 2, 2018)

*Which is better, Samsung Galaxy S5 vs Sony Xperia Z3 ?*

Hi !
I'm Beginner in Android. I'm looking for a phone which will help me to understand Android, Android Rooting and a little bit about Hacking using Andoid 
I have two options, Samsug Galaxy S5 and Sony Xperia Z3. So, which help help me the most.
Please Share Your Opinion !


----------



## kc7gr (Jun 2, 2018)

*Android for Canada: Dual SIM or dedicated? What to choose?*

Fellow techies,

I'm based in the USA, but I visit Canada (Vancouver Island/Victoria and the BC mainland) 3-4 times per year. I've discovered, the hard way, that my T-Mobile LG V20 (H918T) Just Doesn't Cut It, especially in Victoria. Despite my rate plan being enabled for it, I consistently lose the ability to do texts, data, and anything other than (overpriced) voice calls while in Victoria proper (Topaz Park, Downtown, etc.)

I'm looking at a couple of ideas. The first is a dual-SIM Android phone, one which gives me the ability to, literally, switch between the two countries (I figure I'll just get a pay-as-you-go SIM from Virgin or Bell for the Canada side). The big problem I've run into here is none of the dual-SIM phones I've looked at to date, either rugged or standard, have a removable (read: user-replaceable) battery. That's one thing I absolutely insist on, and it is a deal-breaker.

The second idea is to get a second Canada-dedicated phone, with a pay-as-you-go SIM, and simply turn my US unit off once I cross the border. Again, however, I'm running into the problem of finding one with a removable battery. I'm also uncertain which model I should look at in terms of bands covered.

I own, and very much like, the LG V20. I'd cheerfully grab another one just for use in Canada -- if I could figure out which specific variant to buy, given my carrier preference!

Advice requested. Thanks much!

UPDATE 9-Jun-18
---------------------
For the record: I ended up buying a Motorola z2 Play, variant XT1710-06, from one of the big cell dealers on Amazon. I selected this particular phone mainly because it showed 100% compatibility with Canadian, and high-90's compatibility with USA systems.

So far, I've only used it on T-Mobile (Canada tryout comes in early July). With that said, it works very well indeed. Voice quality is excellent, and wireless hot-spot tethering worked right out of the gate. I had no trouble restoring my contact list from my previous phone, which I had saved as a .vcf file.

I'm in the process of rooting it at the moment. Kudos to Motorola for providing easy assistance to unlock the bootloader (even if it did come with nine zillion warnings about voiding the warranty, everything's on you if it breaks, etc.)

Further updates to follow, once I get root set up.
---------------------------------------------------------------
ADDITIONAL UPDATE, SAME DAY

With this particular device, since it wasn't carrier-locked and I had no issues with the current Android load, I didn't go any farther with rooting besides installing TWRP and Magisk (16.0, I'm happy to say). Everything's going great, and I can now reinstall my apps.

Keep the peace(es).


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Amirk365 (Jun 2, 2018)

kc7gr said:


> Fellow techies,
> 
> I'm based in the USA, but I visit Canada (Vancouver Island/Victoria and the BC mainland) 3-4 times per year. I've discovered, the hard way, that my T-Mobile LG V20 (H918T) Just Doesn't Cut It, especially in Victoria. Despite my rate plan being enabled for it, I consistently lose the ability to do texts, data, and anything other than (overpriced) voice calls while in Victoria proper (Topaz Park, Downtown, etc.)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Grab an Honor 7x. Or a cheap phone.


----------



## ctwftp (Jun 2, 2018)

*Under $250 - refurbished ok - Need removable battery, root, and unlocked hotspot*

Edit: Changed my mind, removable battery isn't absolutely necessary, but preferred. 

Would like unlocked but use AT&T currently.

I've been disappointed by samsung in the past so I'm not sure if I want to go that route, but I have found a used note 4 in great shape on craigslist.  I read that many note 4 have a problem with shutting down randomly and not restarting.  Any opinions on that and any other options to consider?

I need something reliable that I can root and install TWRP , a removable battery or very good battery life as I have to use the hotspot a lot (which I need unlocked so I don't have to pay for it ideally). Doesn't have to be super powerful, maybe the minimum equivalent of a galaxy s4 or s5. 

Any suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## bundito (Jun 3, 2018)

*Restorable after trying LineageOS, PostmarketOS, Halium, Plasma Mobile?*

Hi XDA.

Looking for my first Android device in about 10 years. Trying to kick the Apple habit. I'm looking for something I can load up with Lineage, Postmarket, Halium, and eventually KDE Plasma Mobile. BUT I'd really like to know if i can roll back to stock (or Lineage) if Plasma Mobile is too buggy or unfinished or whatever to please my nerdy self.

I've narrowed down the search (from hundreds!) to:


Sony Xperia Z2 Tablet
8" Samsung Galaxy Tab S2
Both of these have decent screens and specs and sell (used) for about $175. Any advice, particularly about the rollback-ability question?

Thanks!


----------



## shashank g (Jun 3, 2018)

nelsyv said:


> I'm looking for a phone with a snapdragon 845 (SD835 is passable, but this late in the season I reckon I'll get more "future proof" out of the 845--my current phone is about 4 years old and I hope to get 4 more years out of my next one, too), Google Daydream support, and an unlockable bootloader.
> 
> Right now it looks like my best option is the Samsung Galaxy S9 (SM-G9600, the unlocked international Snapdragon variant).
> Pixel 2XL is the other major option, but the lack of expandable storage and headphone jack, iffy display quality, and SD835, and continued high price make it much less attractive to me.
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think you should go with Samsung considering you want to use that phone for 4 years. Samsung is not good at updates and also horrible bloatware which will eventually slow down your phone. Go with one plus 6


----------



## LoveMyslf (Jun 4, 2018)

Hey,
I'm looking for a new phone. Features I want are built in app lock (like Samsung and Huawei) and the possibility to clone apps (like Samsung Secure Folder and Huawei App Twin). Or as an alternative have multiple users on the phone. Less important, but still a feature I want, is a good battery life and per-app VPN. Budget is not too important as long as these criterias are fulfilled.
Any experience and/or suggestions you share will be much appreciated.
Thank you.
P.S. I read that Secure Folder from Samsung is stored on their servers and they have access or can in any case gain access to my folder. If anyone have anything to add to this claim, please feel free to do so. And now I have read about a new Huawei feature called Private Space... I can't seem to find much information about Private Space. How secure is it, and features does it include?


----------



## otravezelegirnombre (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi!

I get tired of reading on my tablet and looking for a e-reader (e-ink display), but I want something either with Android installed or something I can put Android on it somehow, I don't care if the device is a bit old or don't have wifi, etc. keeping the price low is also important  
any recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## only-one (Jun 4, 2018)

I'm looking to get a new phone. Currently using Lg V10 (verizon) and well battery life sucks and I'm done with 2-3 min charges a day. I don't need to top dog (price wise) for a phone but something that is similar to my phone. What I need is good battery life , good camera, 5.5" screen (larger is ok to  ) 32 min gb of internal storage with expandable  memory or 64 gb min w/out,. Not sure how I feel about continuing with  LG since my phone hit the bootloop and doesn't feel the same after the repair (under warranty). Any suggestions please  

If I find an unlocked phone do I need to verify it's good with the Verizon network??


----------



## Tom2112 (Jun 5, 2018)

*Need a rootable tablet!*

What are my options for a rootable 7" or 8" tablet?

Requirements:

Rootable
802.11ac WiFi
microSD card slot/expansion

Not required, but would like to have:

Cell Phone Data Capability (don't care much about which carrier, though, I would like to avoid Verizon)
A Nice Screen - 1080p preferred
Fast charging

The tablet will be a daily driver, mostly used for reading e-books, light email/web-surfing, and wifi analysis. Watching movies on it, listening to music with it, and gaming on it are NOT important at all to me.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Angaelo (Jun 5, 2018)

*New phone with carrier*
My loved oneplus 2 is dying(gets really bad battery and gets too hot and I want to change it) so i saw some nice promos with Tim here in Italy(there are no carrier restrictions, just bootanim and a few apps and you can usually remove it quite easily once you have custom recovery) for lg g7 at 300(10€ a month) or xperia xz2 at 450(15/month) or s9/+(exynos so bad battery and even if it was snapdragon modding would've been hard on snap galaxys) for 450/600(15/20) or p20/pro same as samsungs or mate 10 pro same as lg. I don't actually have the money to buy other phones right now and there isn't really a phone that I like very much but  i really need to change that phone but I don't know what to get, I need a good screen, don't care that much about jack, I'd like ip 67/8, 64gbs expandable or 128+ not expandable, nice camera and a possibility to mod it in the future(doesn't have to be easy like my actual op) and a good enough battery life


----------



## ctwftp (Jun 7, 2018)

Not much input on this thread it seems, unfortunately. Guess I'll have to ask my question again elsewhere.


----------



## Amirk365 (Jun 7, 2018)

ctwftp said:


> Edit: Changed my mind, removable battery isn't absolutely necessary, but preferred.
> 
> Would like unlocked but use AT&T currently.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Moto G5 Plus 64 GB


----------



## TheQuickScoper (Jun 8, 2018)

*Need help in buying phone about ₹ 10-15K INR*

Hello
I need help buyinga phone 
Budget-₹ 10-15K INR 
I have basic need like calling, basic apps, watching on youtube 
I have no plan to play games 
Camera is not top priority
If it comes in 1080p screen it will be good
should i wait or buy now phone
i need a phone that can root and have good community support that can last 2-3 year for each phone
i am confused with RN5P (Redmi Note 5 Pro) and AZMPM1 (Asus Zenphone Max Pro M1)
but i like the AZMPM1 due to price but it might not have good community support
Here is my requirement pls help 
Thanks


----------



## Raxex (Jun 8, 2018)

Hello! So I am thinking between buying S9(not plus) or Note 8  because I have an opportunity to get those phones for almost the same price(S9 for like 15-20€ more) and I cannot decide which one t o choose.

I use my phone quite a lot I like watching videos and netflix and my current phone is S7 edge which I was really happy with.

I also demand high quality audio output put that wouldnt be a problem with any of these devices.

My main consern is about its performance nad older hardware that note 8 has if it will have some noticable downsides in the future or not but I really like idea of s pen and I think I would use it.

Oh and also I wonder if note 8's camera is better or standart S9 nonplus version.

Thanks for your opinions!


----------



## Windstripethemes (Jun 8, 2018)

*Huawei Honor 6X vs ZTE Nubia Z17 Lite*

Hi guys!

I've been really thinking these days which of the two phones should I buy. So if you could help me, that would be great.
If you were me, which one would you choose?

Huawei Honor 6X: devicespecifications.com/en/model/a02a3f15
or
ZTE Nubia Z17 Lite: devicespecifications.com/en/model/6e54456b

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Amirk365 (Jun 8, 2018)

Windstripethemes said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I've been really thinking these days which of the two phones should I buy. So if you could help me, that would be great.
> If you were me, which one would you choose?
> ...

Click to collapse



Why those two? Don't get the 6x, get the 7x but if u want root and the likes, get something else.


----------



## Windstripethemes (Jun 8, 2018)

Amirk365 said:


> Why those two? Don't get the 6x, get the 7x but if u want root and the likes, get something else.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply. 
The 7x is a little out of my budget range and a little bigger than I would expect from a phone.

I checked the market and I'm interested in the two phones specified in my previous post. I'm not interested in rooting.
I understand you don't like both of them, but which one would you choose if it was down to those two?


----------



## Amirk365 (Jun 9, 2018)

Windstripethemes said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> The 7x is a little out of my budget range and a little bigger than I would expect from a phone.
> 
> I checked the market and I'm interested in the two phones specified in my previous post. I'm not interested in rooting.
> I understand you don't like both of them, but which one would you choose if it was down to those two?

Click to collapse



If rooting is not ur thing, then the 6x which I  am using. Still gets regular updates and will get Oreo.


----------



## doubledragon5 (Jun 9, 2018)

Anyone know which International phones will work on the Sprint Network here in the states.. I'm thinking on getting rid of my S5 here shortly and getting something else.. All I really care  about is that it can be rooted, and still work on Sprint.. Decent camera and at least the size of the S5 or a little bigger.


----------



## Amirk365 (Jun 9, 2018)

doubledragon5 said:


> Anyone know which International phones will work on the Sprint Network here in the states.. I'm thinking on getting rid of my S5 here shortly and getting something else.. All I really care about is that it can be rooted, and still work on Sprint.. Decent camera and at least the size of the S5 or a little bigger.

Click to collapse



Moto G5 Plus or G6.


----------



## doubledragon5 (Jun 9, 2018)

Amirk365 said:


> Moto G5 Plus or G6.

Click to collapse




Last time I bought one of those, before the S5 I was not able to unlock the bootloader..That is a must for rooting and me being able to install custom roms. And it was suppose to be factory unlocked.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Amirk365 (Jun 9, 2018)

doubledragon5 said:


> Last time I bought one of those, before the S5 I was not able to unlock the bootloader..That is a must for rooting and me being able to install custom roms. And it was suppose to be factory unlocked.

Click to collapse



Don't buy the Amazon Prime Exclusive.


----------



## doubledragon5 (Jun 9, 2018)

Amirk365 said:


> Don't buy the Amazon Prime Exclusive.

Click to collapse



Bought from fry's


----------



## Amirk365 (Jun 9, 2018)

doubledragon5 said:


> Bought from fry's

Click to collapse



I saw the G5 forums abundant with ROMs bro, check it out for yourself


----------



## ifiht (Jun 9, 2018)

doubledragon5 said:


> Anyone know which International phones will work on the Sprint Network here in the states.. I'm thinking on getting rid of my S5 here shortly and getting something else.. All I really care  about is that it can be rooted, and still work on Sprint.. Decent camera and at least the size of the S5 or a little bigger.

Click to collapse



So a little-known fact that Sprint is a subsidiary of the Japanese Softbank (or was/will have been, depending on pending T-Mobile merger) - most Softbank phones from Japan will automatically work on Sprint when visiting the States. And at least the Xperia XZ2 Compact is able to use CDMA networks, have you ever thought of going with a Sony Phone  ?


----------



## doubledragon5 (Jun 9, 2018)

ifiht said:


> So a little-known fact that Sprint is a subsidiary of the Japanese Softbank (or was/will have been, depending on pending T-Mobile merger) - most Softbank phones from Japan will automatically work on Sprint when visiting the States. And at least the Xperia XZ2 Compact is able to use CDMA networks, have you ever thought of going with a Sony Phone  ?

Click to collapse



Never thought of them, but might check them out.. thanks.

---------- Post added at 06:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:57 PM ----------




Amirk365 said:


> I saw the G5 forums abundant with ROMs bro, check it out for yourself

Click to collapse



I have too. But when I purchased my G5 orginally unlocked from Fry's. When I got home, and tried to have the bootloader unlocked, it failed.. Was suppose to get I believe 5 strings of code when running ADB and it came back with three. Called MOTO, and they reufused to unlock the phone. That is why I sent it back, and went with the S5.


----------



## moneeb (Jun 10, 2018)

im lookin for a smartphone under 350, I would like with amoled screen and a good camera, what do u reccomend me?


----------



## FariUltra (Jun 11, 2018)

*Budget decent phone around 200 Eur*

Hi guys, finally I have money in my pocket and it's around 200 Euro. I am researched for a new phone for some time and it seems to me that I am more confused than at the beginning.

My list + impression. 
Xiaomi Note 5 – too big and maybe missing NFC (it is important?) + good camera. 
Nokia 6.1 – too brick and big, rest is relatively OK.
GS5p/G6 – big size too + I'm not sure about SW support.

What do you think about Nokia 5.1?  

I think all the phones are too big or are it really up to the habit? I would like to buy a decent phone which will last for some time. Which one do you recommend me? or is there any other good option to consider? 


I really thank you in advance for the help.

Daniel


----------



## Neater (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi, 
I'm looking to get my hands on a reasonably cheap Android based, £60-£120 phone, that has a 5" screen, soft keys, reasonably new up to new (released since 2016-now), that is rootable and has a 720p screen but hats not the biggest requirement. Probably gonna need to get them in bulk (10-50) for a project I am working on. Been using wileyfox sparks up till now but they are now in administration so getting them is/will be hard so want to transfer to a new device. Does any one know of such a device? Been experimenting with the nokia 2 but cant root it so no good. Next looking at sony xperia xa1 which is higher than the price range I stated but willing to pay a bit of a premium for a well known brand.
Any advise welcome, thanks!


----------



## kmsimple (Jun 11, 2018)

Looking for a Verizon phone with lower specs and screen size 4.7 or less. Easily rootable. Used is OK as long as they're LTE capable.


----------



## jasonmerc (Jun 12, 2018)

kmsimple said:


> Looking for a Verizon phone with lower specs and screen size 4.7 or less. Easily rootable. Used is OK as long as they're LTE capable.

Click to collapse



Moto E 2015 LTE edition.  You could easily root one with kingroot, and you can unlock it for GSM usage too.  Only disadvantage is no unlockable bootloader so no custom ROMs (if you want one you can bootloader unlock and use on Verizon, get the US Cellular variant since I think someone said it can work on Verizon before)

https://swappa.com/buy/moto-e-2015-lte-verizon


----------



## zelendel (Jun 12, 2018)

jasonmerc said:


> Moto E 2015 LTE edition.  You could easily root one with kingroot, and you can unlock it for GSM usage too.  Only disadvantage is no unlockable bootloader so no custom ROMs (if you want one you can bootloader unlock and use on Verizon, get the US Cellular variant since I think someone said it can work on Verizon before)
> 
> https://swappa.com/buy/moto-e-2015-lte-verizon

Click to collapse




I wouldnt suggest that root method to anyone. It is well known to contain malware. Even the Video XDA did about rott options advised not to use it.


----------



## SunilSuni (Jun 12, 2018)

any suggestions for new mobile below 10000 INR
thought of choosing between Redmi Y2 and Redmi Note 5(Redmi 5 Plus)


----------



## jasonmerc (Jun 12, 2018)

zelendel said:


> I wouldnt suggest that root method to anyone. It is well known to contain malware. Even the Video XDA did about rott options advised not to use it.

Click to collapse



In that case there is also something called initroot involving a bootloader exploit to get root.  Its a bit harder to do but that should work fine on a 2015 Moto E (I think it involves looking through a bootloader dump for certain things, but if someone already did it and made a post about it for that phone then it's much simpler to do overall)

https://github.com/alephsecurity/initroot


----------



## kmsimple (Jun 12, 2018)

I'll check it out, thanks. I'm fairly comfortable poking around with adb etc, so I'll see what's involved. 

I'm looking at the HTC One Remix. Not 100% sure but root access seems possible.


----------



## zipredictive (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi everyone, I am looking for a low cost middle range tablet with GPS, wifi, BT... 3g? Better if included. I need to use it as a marine/road navigator, reading mail and browsing web. I want it as stock Android as possible (maybe Los 15.1 compatible). I am a xiaomi fan ... I know there's a new pad coming but I don't have time.  Budget... 150€ . I prefer snapdragon as processor.thanks


----------



## doubledragon5 (Jun 13, 2018)

Does anyone have any thoughts on the Google Pixel XL? I might purchase one for the Sprint Network.. Sprints bring your own device page, has this along with the other Google phones like the Pixel, Pixel 2 and Pixel 2XL listed.. I called Sprint and they said, when it is purchased it will just need a special SIM for activation.. I have a feeling because they are merging with T-Moble, is why you can bring a GSM phone with you.


----------



## mitsosJL (Jun 14, 2018)

Hello everyone, I was looking for a device in the price range of 300 to 400 euros and preferably a flagship of a previous year (i want it to be relatively fast). Sony XZ1(350e) caught my eye as it has the sd835. Does anyone have a better alternative for the money or any suggestions on the phone? Thank you in advance.

edit: also community support is an importan factor to me


----------



## TheMateKid (Jun 15, 2018)

Hello everyone! I am very new to Android! Recently bought the Mate 10, and I am absolutely in love with Android for the most part. Now I have been thinking about getting a second phone, more so a backup and for my secondary number. Wont see much if any use.

Now I would really prefer to stick to android, have some old Nokia Symbian based phones which are on their last legs and pretty much useless. Anyway, any suggestions would be nice. I dont want to spend much maybe $50-$100 to grab something used??

Thought about the LG V20, Oukitel K10000 (which has a huge 10,000mah batery and priced quite low), not looking for an apple product, not sure but some suggestions would be nice.


----------



## whitecrane (Jun 17, 2018)

Budget is $700, but would love to spend less. I... kind of hate every phone I look at. From my options, none of which are cheap - every phone has some huge flaw. 
Xperia XZ2 - trash camera for $700.
OnePlus - tin can speakers / brittle construction / too wide in hand - $600 after buying Dash Chargers.
Huawei - EMUI, possibly no Android P or a long wait for updates. Huawei may leave the US and I'll be screwed. $600 after buying Supercharges.

Any advice? Are there other phones in this price range I need to consider? I can't find a single, "well balanced" phone like my old HTC 10. Every phone has one major flaw.


----------



## jasonmerc (Jun 18, 2018)

whitecrane said:


> Budget is $700, but would love to spend less. I... kind of hate every phone I look at. From my options, none of which are cheap - every phone has some huge flaw.
> Xperia XZ2 - trash camera for $700.
> OnePlus - tin can speakers / brittle construction / too wide in hand - $600 after buying Dash Chargers.
> Huawei - EMUI, possibly no Android P or a long wait for updates. Huawei may leave the US and I'll be screwed. $600 after buying Supercharges.
> ...

Click to collapse



I dont really have much experience with top-tier high end phones... But how about the Moto X4?  Only flaw I've heard about it is there might not be an official Oreo update, but when your bootloader is officially unlockable who really cares.  I've held one in my hand personally and got some time using it at a store--camera rocks, build quality is great, and I think it's even got Gorilla Glass and an IP67 rating for dust/waterproofness to top it all off.  Should be within the 300 range for the unlocked one straight from Motorola


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## whitecrane (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks, but I can't do a Snapdragon 630. I have an 820 now, and I really want faster.


----------



## TheMateKid (Jun 18, 2018)

hows the nokia 3 for a cheap backup secondary phone?


----------



## whitecrane (Jun 18, 2018)

TheMateKid said:


> hows the nokia 3 for a cheap backup secondary phone?

Click to collapse



I'd go cheaper for a backup, but that's just me.


----------



## TheMateKid (Jun 18, 2018)

whitecrane said:


> I'd go cheaper for a backup, but that's just me.

Click to collapse



well I got a mate 10 here its my first ever android phone and love it really, so I as thinking of picking up a cheap second hand you know bumped and bruised phone as a backup, just incase. Got any other suggestions? Also would like it to be Xposed Frameork supportive as I dont want to mess with that stuff on my main phone.


----------



## wowbro (Jun 18, 2018)

I want a phone that can work with as many networks as possible. AT&T, T-Mobile, Sprint, etc

There are many different 3g, 4g, LTE bands, which phone has the most bands while also being pretty cheap?

I don't care about any other feature, as long as it is still a smartphone. 

I am tired of my phone getting bad reception or not working when I want to switch networks. I just want a phone that works with any carrier and most places.


----------



## whitecrane (Jun 18, 2018)

TheMateKid said:


> well I got a mate 10 here its my first ever android phone and love it really, so I as thinking of picking up a cheap second hand you know bumped and bruised phone as a backup, just incase. Got any other suggestions? Also would like it to be Xposed Frameork supportive as I dont want to mess with that stuff on my main phone.

Click to collapse



I would find an HTC 10, and for a backup phone don't be shy to buy used. Phone retailed for only $400 brand new so it should be a bargain.


----------



## J0hnick (Jun 19, 2018)

Looking for a new phone, Ive had a Moto G 4g since 2014 and its on its last legs, random reboots and the USB port is so loose the charging cable sometimes falls out by itself. Ive always gone for the best bang for your buck phones and was going to buy a G5 but the European version doesn't have a compass, and google maps when walking is essential for me. I typically wait until the warranty is up on my phone before I root it or install a custom rom, and was looking at the Huawei P8 Lite 2017, but since they announced they will no longer allow you to unlock the bootloader then that's a no go to.

I need a phone that ...

1. Can be rooted or manufacturer allows boot loader unlocking with decent developer support here on XDA
2. Has a compass and ambient light sensor (NFC and Finger print scanner would be nice but not essential)
3. At least 2GB ram and 16GB storage with Micro SD card expansion (3GB Ram would be nice but not essential)
4. At least 720P display (1080P would be nice but not essential)
5. No bigger then 5.2 inches (Ideally 4.5 - 5.0 inches, needs to be used 1 handed)

Budget is around 150 - 170 Euro, was looking at a used HTC One M9 as it seems to tick all the box's, but prices in my area for a used one seem inflated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## dstarfire (Jun 19, 2018)

Which, if any, of the current US flagship phones are rootable? Is there a current list anywhere of which devices are rootable?

I just got a Galaxy S9 (snapdragon) and am generally pretty happy with it, however, it's not rootable and unlikely to be rooted any time soon (locked bootloader). I can still return it (albeit, with a  small fee,), but what do I get instead? I need a headphone jack, and I really like having the option of a micro-sd card (mostly for storing backups and other stuff I want to survive a full firmware flash).


----------



## Razyk (Jun 19, 2018)

I am looking at a budget smartphone. The Honor 7X and Xiaomi Mi A1 seem to fit the bill but wanted to check here if there was anything that I'm missing about them that I should be wary of.
The $200-250 range is where I'm at. Not looking to game heavily on it, more video watching and a battery that lasts me most of the day unlike my current HTC 10 that last 2-3 hours.


----------



## edgar1985 (Jun 19, 2018)

Razyk said:


> I am looking at a budget smartphone. The Honor 7X and Xiaomi Mi A1 seem to fit the bill but wanted to check here if there was anything that I'm missing about them that I should be wary of.
> The $200-250 range is where I'm at. Not looking to game heavily on it, more video watching and a battery that lasts me most of the day unlike my current HTC 10 that last 2-3 hours.

Click to collapse



The honor 7x doesn't have gyroscope. And I do believe it doesn't come with NFC either. 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 PM ----------

I believe notches are going to disappear eventually. But round corners are they here to stay forever? Prefer the good old sharp rectangular screen. Any upcoming phone without notches or non round corners? 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Organized_Chaos (Jun 20, 2018)

I'm looking for a Sony phone with *good custom ROM support*, USB-C cable, normal 3.5 headphone port, long battery life, and not an obscenely large device.  This phone should last me 2-3 years, if not longer. It will mostly be used for web browsing, Maps, music (bluetooth and headphones), and videos.  I don't do much heavy gaming on my phone. 

I'm looking at the XZ Premium but the screen size scares me a little. I need to find one in a local store so I can hold it and see if it's too big. Are there any other suggestions?


----------



## doubledragon5 (Jun 20, 2018)

dstarfire said:


> Which, if any, of the current US flagship phones are rootable? Is there a current list anywhere of which devices are rootable?
> 
> I just got a Galaxy S9 (snapdragon) and am generally pretty happy with it, however, it's not rootable and unlikely to be rooted any time soon (locked bootloader). I can still return it (albeit, with a small fee,), but what do I get instead? I need a headphone jack, and I really like having the option of a micro-sd card (mostly for storing backups and other stuff I want to survive a full firmware flash).

Click to collapse



None. The S7 Edge I had with Sprint was. But bootloader still locked. When rooted and Didi some tweaking, it was slower than my S3, I dumbed the S7 for. S6 and down are boot loader unlocked for some carriers.


----------



## swiftbones74 (Jun 21, 2018)

Looking to upgrade my Verizon galaxy s5 (g900v kltevzw). I want something that has an unlockable bootloader that works on Verizon's network and is a few years newer (s5 is from 2014). Thanks for you time and input.

Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA Labs


----------



## kemdroid (Jun 21, 2018)

swiftbones74 said:


> Looking to upgrade my Verizon galaxy s5 (g900v kltevzw). I want something that has an unlockable bootloader that works on Verizon's network and is a few years newer (s5 is from 2014). Thanks for you time and input.

Click to collapse



I went from s5 to MiA1 no regrets


----------



## swiftbones74 (Jun 21, 2018)

kemdroid said:


> I went from s5 to MiA1 no regrets

Click to collapse



I don't know what phone that is? Works on Version, with unlockable bootloader?

Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 05:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:22 PM ----------




swiftbones74 said:


> I don't know what phone that is? Works on Version, with unlockable bootloader?

Click to collapse



Xiaomi MI A1? Works on Verizon's network?

Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA Labs


----------



## leptone (Jun 22, 2018)

*Looking for a High End Root-able Device*

I am having a lot of trouble finding a device that meets the follow requirements.

I am trying to find a flagship / high-end / spec'd out Android phone that works on AT&T (GSM), is root-able and has a standard (3.5 mm) audio jack.

Can anyone point me in the direction of a device like this.


----------



## BeakerBen (Jun 22, 2018)

leptone said:


> I am having a lot of trouble finding a device that meets the follow requirements.
> 
> I am trying to find a flagship / high-end / spec'd out Android phone that works on AT&T (GSM), is root-able and has a standard (3.5 mm) audio jack.
> 
> Can anyone point me in the direction of a device like this.

Click to collapse



OnePlus 6?


----------



## feierabend (Jun 23, 2018)

*looking for good tablet around 200 bugs*

hey there, 

been looking for a reasonable tablet which meets the following requirements:

lineage, or any other custom rom support
reasonable - no flagship series kind of prices

Actually I just need a pretty solid device these days - I'm aware of everything related to kernel tweaks, etc.. so should be able to get the max power out of the device. I'd be willing to buy it second-hand if nessacery(price related) so around 200 should do it i guess. 

thanks for any suggestions,
cheers


----------



## doubledragon5 (Jun 23, 2018)

leptone said:


> I am having a lot of trouble finding a device that meets the follow requirements.
> 
> I am trying to find a flagship / high-end / spec'd out Android phone that works on AT&T (GSM), is root-able and has a standard (3.5 mm) audio jack.
> 
> Can anyone point me in the direction of a device like this.

Click to collapse



How about one of the Google pixel phones. As I understand it, all their phones are unlocked including bootloaders and you should be able to customize it.  Where as normal phones that work on AT&T Verizon or Sprint bootloaders are locked down and you can't do much with them


----------



## swiftbones74 (Jun 23, 2018)

swiftbones74 said:


> Looking to upgrade my Verizon galaxy s5 (g900v kltevzw). I want something that has an unlockable bootloader that works on Verizon's network and is a few years newer (s5 is from 2014). Thanks for you time and input.

Click to collapse



Anybody?

Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA Labs


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## leptone (Jun 24, 2018)

doubledragon5 said:


> How about one of the Google pixel phones. As I understand it, all their phones are unlocked including bootloaders and you should be able to customize it.  Where as normal phones that work on AT&T Verizon or Sprint bootloaders are locked down and you can't do much with them

Click to collapse



I ordered one but it did have an audio jack so I returned it


----------



## C5Longhorn (Jun 24, 2018)

feierabend said:


> hey there,
> 
> been looking for a reasonable tablet which meets the following requirements:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm looking for the same to replace a Nexus 7 (2013).  It doesn't seem like there are many choices.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimoneSessa (Jun 25, 2018)

*Pixel 2 vs OnePlus 6*

Hi everyone, I would like to change my Nexus 5X and I'm undecided between Pixel 2 (not XL) and OnePlus 6.

I'm Italy and I will buy my new smartphone on Amazon. Currently, these are the prices:
- Pixel 2 (64GB - 4GB): €750 (min) - €820 (max);
- OnePlus 6 (128GB - 8GB): €569.
(they are selled directly by Amazon.it)

I love the Nexus family, then my first choice is the Pixel 2, but the OnePlus 6 is (theoretically) more powerful (more ram, more storage, bigger screen).

These are the most important features for me: photos/camera, speed, stability, updates, support for the modding (at least Magisk).

What do you recommend? Thanks.


----------



## Bogdan010 (Jun 26, 2018)

Simone_ASR said:


> Hi everyone, I would like to change my Nexus 5X and I'm undecided between Pixel 2 (not XL) and OnePlus 6.
> 
> I'm Italy and I will buy my new smartphone on Amazon. Currently, these are the prices:
> - Pixel 2 (64GB - 4GB): €750 (min) - €820 (max);
> ...

Click to collapse



If you like notch (or at least you can live with it), go for OnePlus 6, otherwise you can also buy the OnePlus 5T. Pixel 2 is much for less (in my opinion) 

Sent from my Note 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## swiftbones74 (Jun 26, 2018)

swiftbones74 said:


> Looking to upgrade my Verizon galaxy s5 (g900v kltevzw). I want something that has an unlockable bootloader that works on Verizon's network and is a few years newer (s5 is from 2014). Thanks for you time and input.

Click to collapse



~PUSH~

Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA Labs

                  **~~EDIT~~**

  OK so since all I am hearing is cricket's chirping I am considering changing carrier's. Same question as above  but with [email protected] and T-Mobile in the equation. What are my options guy's and galls? Thanks for your time


----------



## samsat (Jun 26, 2018)

My Mom has had great use out of her old Lumia 430 but it is really is long in the tooth and I would rather she uses an Android device as I am far more familiar with that OS than Windows.
She just uses the phone for browsing, email, whatsapp and Facebook. So really don't need lots of RAM.
She likes the 4" screen size but she is well into her 80's and I am sure she would see a 5" screen much easier.
The phone needs to unlocked as she uses GSM in another country.
I am reluctant to get a phone that's too old as she will start running into battery issues.

I have looked at Swappa and see there are some unused Galaxy S5's for about $190.
What else should I be looking at that may cost less than $190??

Thanks.


----------



## Amirk365 (Jun 26, 2018)

samsat said:


> My Mom has had great use out of her old Lumia 430 but it is really is long in the tooth and I would rather she uses an Android device as I am far more familiar with that OS than Windows.
> She just uses the phone for browsing, email, whatsapp and Facebook. So really don't need lots of RAM.
> She likes the 4" screen size but she is well into her 80's and I am sure she would see a 5" screen much easier.
> The phone needs to unlocked as she uses GSM in another country.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nokia 1 or 2

---------- Post added at 11:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 AM ----------




swiftbones74 said:


> ~PUSH~
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA Labs
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A Pixel should work on Verizon


----------



## lee6pl (Jun 26, 2018)

I'm getting a new smartphone and I've narrowed my choice to these 3 contenders: OnePlus 6, Xiaomi Mi Mix 2S and Samsung Galaxy S9 G960F (Exynos). By this point I am literally torn apart between them as I feel each one has their own assets that I care about, will you help me decide XDA fellas?

The lowest prices that I've found in my country are as follows:

OP6 6/64 - 630 USD
Mix 2S 6/64 - 560 USD
S9 4/64 - 680 USD

I will definitely flash a custom rom on my new device. I am not really a mobile gamer, but I tend to multitask quite a bit.

Things I care most about:

- value for money

- long-term performance (not slowing down in 2+ years time with regular updates and wipes, previously had Galaxy S3 and Redmi Note 3 Pro, both were lagging pretty badly after circa 18 months)

- rear camera (portraits - not so much; landscapes and low-light - much more)

- comfort and grip - Especially one-handed convenient use. Once again I have to point out my previous phones - Galaxy S3 was great to use with one hand, I didn't even have to put a case on it, it would never slip out. The Note 3 Pro however, while being only (?) 0.5cm wider, felt bulky and very slippery in my hand due to its aluminum back. I've had to put a silicon case on it, which added some grip but also even more bulkiness. I know that the smartphones I'm considering to buy aren't cheap and each one of these would land in a case. From what I've heard, the Mi Mix 2S is VERY slippery w/o a case, the silicon case that comes with OP6 has some pretty good grip, and I'm sure the S9 is the slimest of them all by something like 0.6cm.

Which one would you recommend based on criteria that I've provided and your overall experience? Maybe something outside those 3?


----------



## doubledragon5 (Jun 27, 2018)

swiftbones74 said:


> ~PUSH~
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA Labs
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



AT&T locked bootloader like Verizon. Go T-Mobile.


----------



## jasonmerc (Jun 27, 2018)

doubledragon5 said:


> AT&T locked bootloader like Verizon. Go T-Mobile.

Click to collapse



Watch out with T-Mobile though.  A good amount of their phones now they're locking down with no option to unlock.  If you want T-Mobile you should go LG, they're still good at leaving things open


----------



## doubledragon5 (Jun 27, 2018)

jasonmerc said:


> Watch out with T-Mobile though.  A good amount of their phones now they're locking down with no option to unlock.  If you want T-Mobile you should go LG, they're still good at leaving things open

Click to collapse



 In the end there will be no phone left untouched, were you won't be able to unlock the bootloader and install customs roms, kernels etc... Next phone I buy might just be a dam flip phone. LOL I'm not a big fan of MOTO but for this cheap G5S Plus I bought, it might just be the last so called smartphone I purchase..


----------



## jasonmerc (Jun 27, 2018)

doubledragon5 said:


> Next phone I buy might just be a dam flip phone.

Click to collapse


https://www.phonearena.com/news/ZTE-Cymbal-T-Android-flip-phone-price_id87364

If you're feeling brave ?


----------



## jakubkoje (Jun 27, 2018)

Hey.

I am looking for some budget/mid range phone from 200€ to 400€(max). I dont have any specific requirements. Mostly I will use it for Youtube/Netflix, navigation, games(?)... Past 2 years I owned Xiaomi mi4s and I loved weekly updates from xiaomiu.eu. I was looking at something like Mi 8 SE, but it doesnt have B20 LTE :/ Thanks for your reccomendations.

Jakub


----------



## doubledragon5 (Jun 27, 2018)

jasonmerc said:


> https://www.phonearena.com/news/ZTE-Cymbal-T-Android-flip-phone-price_id87364
> 
> If you're feeling brave

Click to collapse



 LOL Only problem, since it still has a touch screen.. These carriers will still consider it a smart phone, and have the excuse to charge you that fee, they charge for such features.


----------



## Jacquestrapp (Jun 27, 2018)

*Do I have any options other than the LG V30 series?*

My Nexus 5X exhibited the first signs of the Bootloop of Death today. I'm looking for a new phone that (in descending order of importance):

- Works on Verizon.
- Has an unlockable bootloader/rootable/ROMs available (all V30 variants have this now I think)
- Has a great camera
- Isn't made by Huawei or Xiaomi
- Has a microSD slot
- Has a headphone jack

I don't really play games on the phone so I don't need the absolute best performance specs. Because of that, I usually don't replace my phone until it breaks, so having a good custom ROM selection is important for keeping Android updated until that happens. I'm considering a Pixel 2 (or 3 if my 5X holds out that long) for that reason, but if I also want a headphone jack and microSD slot, the only option I see right now is the LG V30 series. Any others I'm missing?


----------



## Bogdan010 (Jun 27, 2018)

jakubkoje said:


> Hey.
> 
> I am looking for some budget/mid range phone from 200€ to 400€(max). I dont have any specific requirements. Mostly I will use it for Youtube/Netflix, navigation, games(?)... Past 2 years I owned Xiaomi mi4s and I loved weekly updates from xiaomiu.eu. I was looking at something like Mi 8 SE, but it doesnt have B20 LTE :/ Thanks for your reccomendations.
> 
> Jakub

Click to collapse



Have a look on:

1. Motorola Moto X 4th Gen
Link: https://www.amazon.com/Moto-4th-Generation-hands-free-Exclusive/dp/B077RNH9HT

2. Xiaomi Mi Mix 2 (yeah, Mi Mix 2: ~€332 or €345 on Amazon, but No Warranty)
Link: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B079816Y5T/ref=psdcmw_2407749011_t1_B075SBJ3T2

3. Samsung Galaxy J7 Pro
Link: https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Galaxy-32GB-J730G-DS/dp/B0756RR5XY

PS: All phones mentioned above have B20 for LTE :fingers-crossed:

Sent from my Note 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## arnauec (Jun 28, 2018)

Jacquestrapp said:


> My Nexus 5X exhibited the first signs of the Bootloop of Death today. I'm looking for a new phone that (in descending order of importance):
> 
> - Works on Verizon.
> - Has an unlockable bootloader/rootable/ROMs available (all V30 variants have this now I think)
> ...

Click to collapse



Give a look at the OnePlus's, I have the 3t atm and looking to buy the just released 6th version.
They are high class but with the price of a medium class, you can't go wrong with them!


----------



## Jacquestrapp (Jun 28, 2018)

arnauec said:


> Give a look at the OnePlus's, I have the 3t atm and looking to buy the just released 6th version.
> They are high class but with the price of a medium class, you can't go wrong with them!

Click to collapse



I do like their price and design, but I don't think there's a OnePlus phone that supports all the CDMA and LTE bands that Verizon uses, mainly LTE band 13, which is the main LTE band for Verizon I think.


----------



## securityfirst (Jun 29, 2018)

I'm looking for a phone that I can flash the ROM with similar specs to the Galaxy S7 or better.

Any suggestions?

It took me 6+ hours of trying to get stock android on a Galaxy S7 to learn that the bootloader can't be unlocked.


----------



## swiftbones74 (Jun 30, 2018)

securityfirst said:


> I'm looking for a phone that I can flash the ROM with similar specs to the Galaxy S7 or better.
> Any suggestions?
> 
> What is" the ROM"? Any ROM? An s7 ROM? What Bands  do you need? Do you need 4g or is 3g ok? You need to try to be a bit more specific. Do you want a phone with official twrp?  I think I can suggest 50 different phones but need more information first.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Patxperia (Jul 1, 2018)

I'm in UK,  looking for a midrange phone, with the best features of the brand's below. I thought ZTE axon 7 might fit the bill but the Oreo ROM ruined the battery apparently. Willing to spend up to £250 

Oppo, OnePlus plastic back
Samsung amoled screen
OnePlus security updates, android one, pixel
5.5 screen max
Microsd card
Don't care about bezel size
Battery at least 5 hrs sot on Oreo
Headphone port, dac 
NFC
Ant plus
Compass, gyroscope etc
Bands 4g 800/1800/2600MHz UK

Looking forward to getting a few ideas


----------



## FONGH (Jul 1, 2018)

*Camera phone*

Hi all,
I'm from Italy and I'm looking for a phone that can be rooted, with a great screen and battery, and the best camera possible, which one should I get? Is the s9 plus a good option or are there better ones?
That said I've another question, I had the whole lg g series and I still think the g4 had the best camera for photos, am I wrong or is there some truth, like hardware/software differencies which made the photos better? 
Thanks for reading.


----------



## Amirk365 (Jul 1, 2018)

FONGH said:


> Hi all,
> I'm from Italy and I'm looking for a phone that can be rooted, with a great screen and battery, and the best camera possible, which one should I get? Is the s9 plus a good option or are there better ones?
> That said I've another question, I had the whole lg g series and I still think the g4 had the best camera for photos, am I wrong or is there some truth, like hardware/software differencies which made the photos better?
> Thanks for reading.

Click to collapse



Pixel 2


----------



## Tumpster (Jul 2, 2018)

Amirk365 said:


> Pixel 2

Click to collapse



Mate 10 Pro VS Pixel 2 XL - Which One To Keep?

I have both, camera is slightly better on the Pixel but I came from the Mate and I thoroughly enjoyed it. The allure to the Pixel is flashable ROMs and long term 2-3 year support. There appears to be a growing movement on Open Kirin to getting more ROMs for the Mate and P series. Really I'd stick with the Mate if I knew there were/are more. I also enjoy the super charging, but I'm also enjoying the fluid stock Android of the Pixel. Huawei has recently announced Pixel like updates.I'll believe it when I see it but I'm optimistic. Quad HD and ambient display don't mean as much to me, I don't travel too much, I get VoLTE on both, and I would enjoy more gestures for the Pixel. I'm a man divided and would welcome some feedback. Im looking to have this phone for around 2 years if not longer.


----------



## Amirk365 (Jul 2, 2018)

Tumpster said:


> Mate 10 Pro VS Pixel 2 XL - Which One To Keep?
> 
> I have both, camera is slightly better on the Pixel but I came from the Mate and I thoroughly enjoyed it. The allure to the Pixel is flashable ROMs and long term 2-3 year support. There appears to be a growing movement on Open Kirin to getting more ROMs for the Mate and P series. Really I'd stick with the Mate if I knew there were/are more. I also enjoy the super charging, but I'm also enjoying the fluid stock Android of the Pixel. Huawei has recently announced Pixel like updates.I'll believe it when I see it but I'm optimistic. Quad HD and ambient display don't mean as much to me, I don't travel too much, I get VoLTE on both, and I would enjoy more gestures for the Pixel. I'm a man divided and would welcome some feedback. Im looking to have this phone for around 2 years if not longer.

Click to collapse



If it's around two years you  are looking for, then it's the Pixel 2 XL. Huawei has improved with updates but don't get your hopes up with Open Kirin and custom  ROMs.


----------



## hamsam (Jul 2, 2018)

I been searching for a low-mid range phone and these are the two that i think could be worth buying in 180$ price tag but i couldn't decide between these two. Mainly i use phone for making calls,text messages and using other few internet apps (mainly messenger and whatsapp) and sometime for taking photos..
Keeping above in mind processor of both phones is ok for me and 3gb ram too.

So it come down to Camera, battery and build quality (as i will be using it for atleast 2 years as a daily driver).
Suggest which one to choose also if you have any other suggestion do tell.


----------



## xuchen24 (Jul 2, 2018)

Which smartphone do you recommend me for about 400 € maximum? 

I have been thinking in Xiaomi Mi Mix 2 , Honor 10 or maybe LG G6


----------



## pi4a7a (Jul 3, 2018)

Hey guys I'm wondering between MIX 2S and Mi8 (both 6/64gb) 
I don't like the Mi8 because of the throttling and specially for the SAMOLED that has a chance of screen burn-in... 
Whats your opinion? Both are on about the same price so..


----------



## Raresh T (Jul 3, 2018)

xuchen24 said:


> Which smartphone do you recommend me for about 400 € maximum?
> 
> I have been thinking in Xiaomi Mi Mix 2 , Honor 10 or maybe LG G6

Click to collapse



You want to use the phone for what ? Pubg gaming ? Social Media ?


----------



## Raresh T (Jul 3, 2018)

So, been thinking for a while to replace my Asus TF201 with another tablet. 

Ram :2-4 GB
Speed : 1.6+ Ghz (even better if overclockable)
Storage : 32 GB +/- Micro SD compatibility
OS : Android 7.0 (if is 5.0 but there are great 7.0 roms, it would do nicely)
Battery : 3000+
Size : ~10 inches

Preferably with a dock, an USB 2.0/3.0 port and a micro hdmi connection

Price range :250$-300$

Tablet intended for lots of internet browsing, social media and movie watching. Or some light games, like Candy Crush. 

Anyone got some suggestions ?


----------



## xuchen24 (Jul 3, 2018)

Raresh T said:


> You want to use the phone for what ? Pubg gaming ? Social Media ?

Click to collapse



I think mainly Social Media and sometimes playing some games


----------



## xdomisx (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi. I'm looking to buy my very first tablet. I mainly gonna use it for media like twitch, youtube and movies, gaming from time to time for games like hearthstone and oldschool runescape mobile when it comes out, and some internet browsing. My budget is around 100-200 dollars. I recently saw a review for Cube Talk 9X from 4 years ago on this forum, back then it was 180 dollars and it had some decent specs that would definately be enough for me. And since it's from 4 years ago i bet there's some other newer tablets with similar specs and a newer android version. Any brand would be fine for me unless they are known to make unreliable stuff. You could also suggest a vendor that ships to Europe, but if not i could find it myself.


----------



## bas_ti (Jul 4, 2018)

Hey,

I'm looking to buy a new phone since my Oneplus One is four years old now and begins to behave slowly (For example: starting an app (Whatsapp or Instagram) can take up to 30 seconds).
My limit for the new phone would be around 300 euro and I already looked a little around. 
In this price range I found the Honor 8. Any pros or cons about this phone? Or does anybody know an alternative?

I would use it to browse, using Whatsapp/Instagram/Twitter/Twitch or playing some games, for example FIFA Mobile. 
And I'm thinking about to install Lineage OS or some other custom rom on it.

Thanks for your helping!


----------



## Prophit219 (Jul 5, 2018)

Okay I hope this is the right place to ask this. I have an acer Iconia A1-840FHD tablet on kitkat 4.4.2 I maintain because It's the only device I have owned that runs all of old app purchases I've made in terms of games I own. Unfortunately it's getting to a point that it may cost me more to repair or replace it as it's no longer in production. I'd like a cheaper and if possible better alternative. As of now I have to use link2SD to expand the storage and it bugs out once in awhile. The screen  isn't the greatest either. Any decent tablet under $100 will do as long as it's OS is on kit kat. I'm not sure if 4.4.4 would support the apps so let me know if that's the case. I recently bought a samsung tab S 8 and downgraded it to 4.4.2 and it  couldn't run some of my apps. So any direction would be welcome.


----------



## lakija (Jul 6, 2018)

Please help me with this. Which phone have better camera lumia 830 or Huawei p8 lite 2016?


----------



## MoorpheusS (Jul 6, 2018)

*Huawei P20 lite, Galaxy s7, LG g6 or other?*

Hello everyone, I currently have a Xperia X (F5122) and want to change the device.

I would like a handset with a good main and selfie camera, biometric unlock, internal storage of 32gb or more, good construction and design, ease to use custom rom and good for social networking and navigation - I do not use cellphone for games.

*After researching I became interested in the Huawei P20 lite, Galaxy s7 and LG g6.*

Of which would be the best? Any other suggestions?


Country: Brazil


----------



## SMcC2 (Jul 8, 2018)

*New Phone?*

Hey guys!
I'm looking in to buying a new phone at the end of the summer.
Currently I'm using an HTC M9, before that it was the M8, M7, and One X.

Requirements:
TWRP
Root

Nice to haves:
Custom ROMs
Headphone jack
Removable storage
IR blaster
Nice Camera

I really really appreciate the work of all the programmers out there and I am a big supporter of the open source movement.
I have used CyanogenMod and then LineageOS as far back as I can remember.

I can't find a phone that meets all these requirements, but I have a few that I like primarily the Huawei P20 Pro or the OnePlus 6.

What do you guys think? What phones are you looking at?


----------



## Amirk365 (Jul 8, 2018)

SMcC2 said:


> Hey guys!
> I'm looking in to buying a new phone at the end of the summer.
> Currently I'm using an HTC M9, before that it was the M8, M7, and One X.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OnePlus 6


----------



## pi4a7a (Jul 8, 2018)

SMcC2 said:


> Hey guys!
> I'm looking in to buying a new phone at the end of the summer.
> Currently I'm using an HTC M9, before that it was the M8, M7, and One X.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oneplus 6 or wait for eventual OP6T


----------



## kajaia (Jul 8, 2018)

*Not working Google feed ?*

Hi there!

Not working Google feed on my device. 3 days ago everything was fine. Tried uninstalling Google app, clearing data/cache, uninstalling updates, but anyways not working. In Google app settings - Your feed option. It was colourful before, now gray. So, any suggestions?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## shvelo (Jul 9, 2018)

Hello! I am looking for a new phone, currently a long time Nexus 5 user.

Requirements:
Powerful enough,
Unlockable bootloader,
No awful Chinese SOCs (like Mediatek),
Not overpriced (like Pixel range),
Good custom ROM support (preferably LOS nightlies available),
Has headphone jack, wireless charging and NFC, no notch,
Very large or expandable memory,
LTE 800 and/or 1800 MHz,
NOT MADE BY LG.

I know this is too much, that's why I haven't found any before  Anyone know such a device?


----------



## fuzzychicken (Jul 9, 2018)

Hello folks,

DW was using HTC One X. It was working well for her needs and since money is tight, we didn't want to change the phones. 

Yesterday, she dropped the phone and the digitizer broke. The screen behind the digitizer is damaged as well but not too sure how it will perform, post digitizer replacement. So I am considering a used phone off swappa (or similar refurbs), somewhere between $100-$150.

Standard xda requirements apply
- Should be able to install ROM without too much of fuss. (I am not a geek like most of the folks here but I have managed to root and install ROMs on other phones. HTC was just too tricky)
- The ROM development community is active enough that the phone can be used for another 2-3 years.

Plus,
- Expandable storage.
- 3-4GB RAM
- at&t network.

There are a lot of LG phones available on Swappa. G5, V10 etc. Are they any good on xda requirements?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## swiftbones74 (Jul 9, 2018)

kajaia said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Not working Google feed on my device. 3 days ago everything was fine. Tried uninstalling Google app, clearing data/cache, uninstalling updates, but anyways not working. In Google app settings - Your feed option. It was colourful before, now gray. So, any suggestions?
> 
> Thank you in advance.

Click to collapse



This thread is for people looking for suggestions about what phone to get next, lol not suggestion about fixing your broke ass apps.

Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA Labs


----------



## dmcgregor (Jul 10, 2018)

I could use some advice on a new phone.  I currently have a Note 2 and a Note 4 from Verizon.  I've unlocked and put ROMs on both of them (CM on the Note 2 and RR on the Note 4).  Privacy (or at least the semblance of privacy) is important to me, so when I installed my ROMs I didn't put GApps back on.  This worked out really well at first for my Note 2, battery life was great and I didn't really miss any of the apps I no longer had access to.  But when I tried the same thing with my Note 4 I've ended up with some extreme instability, not sure if that's because of the lack of GApps, or because I screwed something up in the long process of unlocking the bootloader, or if the phone had problems to start with (bought it refurbed a few years after it was released).  I ended up going back to my Note 2, which works better, but still lots of things mysteriously don't work or only work intermittently.  So I'm at the point where I really need a phone that is stable and just works.

Which brings me here.  The things I most care about are:
1) Some semblance of privacy and security.   As much as possible I'd like to escape having a ton of apps that are tracking everything I do online.   I realize this is mostly a false comfort, and that there's not a lot you can realistically do to stop it, yet I still really don't want to have a Google account just to use my phone. 

2) Customization over the UI - I like being able to use different ROMs to change the look and functionality of the phone.

3) Basic functionality like making phone calls and using mobile data has to work reliably.  I don't really care about most apps (I've been using F-Droid for almost everything, with a couple of apps downloaded from Amazon to fill in some gaps)

There used to be a lot more of absolute requirements, but those have kind of fallen by the wayside, but for sake of completeness here are some "nice to haves"
1) Removable battery
2) Expandable storage
3) Stylus
4) Price below $400 (but OK buying a phone that's a couple of years old)

Any general or specific advice for me?


----------



## HoxoR (Jul 11, 2018)

*need your advice "gurus"*

hi experts....
need two advices:
1. need a phone for the wife (she have a bad one - sony xperia sp) and i was thought to change to the LeEco le pro 3?? it's a good one? around that price under 200€ what could be better? hint: she likes a lot to take photos from our kids...
2. i could need to change also my phone to ( jiayu S3 advc.), what is your advice to me? something under 250€...
i dont know if this is the right place for this advices... if not, i'm sorry, could you please tell me the right directions to it? 

many tnks in advc...


----------



## HoxoR (Jul 12, 2018)

HoxoR said:


> hi experts....
> need two advices:
> 1. need a phone for the wife (she have a bad one - sony xperia sp) and i was thought to change to the LeEco le pro 3?? it's a good one? around that price under 200€ what could be better? hint: she likes a lot to take photos from our kids...
> 2. i could need to change also my phone to ( jiayu S3 advc.), what is your advice to me? something under 250€...
> ...

Click to collapse



still need your advices, "obi-ones"....


----------



## lavadolphin (Jul 13, 2018)

*New Phone for Verizon*

I am looking to buy a new phone for my Verizon account. I want to get a phone that's somewhere in the $250-500 USD range, refurbished is fine. I currently have a Droid Turbo 2, and from what I've researched, it is unable to be rooted or have magisk. Is there a phone I can buy for Verizon that is capable of root or magisk that will pass safetynet? I'd like an octacore and 3-4GB memory. I wanted to get an s7 edge or a s8+. Trying to figure out how to spoof pokemongo without enabling mock locations or rubberbanding.


----------



## securityfirst (Jul 13, 2018)

swiftbones74 said:


> securityfirst said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking for a phone that I can flash the ROM with similar specs to the Galaxy S7 or better.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## haxxo (Jul 14, 2018)

so, if you had a choice of oneplus6 vs pixel 2 XL for the same price, which would you take?


----------



## Amirk365 (Jul 14, 2018)

haxxo said:


> so, if you had a choice of oneplus6 vs pixel 2 XL for the same price, which would you take?

Click to collapse



OnePlus 6


----------



## sSml0k_ (Jul 16, 2018)

Hey there, 

Shortly my situation:
- currently: iPhone 6, dying
- possible replacement: old iPhone 4
- no desire for iOS
- Contract renewal is due (until mid Novemebr) and thus the possibility to get a (slightly ...) subsidized device.
- Originally I wanted the Oneplus6, but service and tests seem to me more like … na. In addition, I would have to pay it in full.
- Then looked at S9 +, P20pro, Pixel 2Xl (price is exactly the same for me )
- Huawei: I did not like the feel, Ui and service complaints
Thus: S9 + or pixel 2Xl

Actually, I am not a Samsung fan, we have had bad experiences with the quality and service (the devices are older, though, S3, I think) but I like the device on paper quite well, headphone jack is nice.
The only drawback: The curved display sides. Yeah, pretty superficial, but I just like it ... not. And the somehwat bad image of Samsung.

Pixel: It only bothers me that the 3xl will come out in october, so I have the feeling to buy an more or less outdated davice, and that the customer service is supposedly not be the best as well.

In general, my claims are not special: it should be better than my iPhone 6. It's more about your subjective opinion regarding service, device, experiences, etc.

Now I face the problem:
A) Take neither of those, stick with my iPhone 4 and buy the Pixel 3Xl in october (?)
B) S9 + or Pixel in general 

Thanks in adnvance


----------



## Skull97 (Jul 17, 2018)

haxxo said:


> so, if you had a choice of oneplus6 vs pixel 2 XL for the same price, which would you take?

Click to collapse



Don't, OnePlus 6 is suffering from some bugs which affect the smoothness, so pixel 2xl is better. But if you just want to have a better CPU, then go for OnePlus and hopefully they will eventually fix their lagness.



sSml0k_ said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Shortly my situation:
> - currently: iPhone 6, dying
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, if you can wait and can stand the notch that supposed to come with pixel 3 xl (or you can buy the 3), then you'd better choose A. I personally think that Samsung's services are even worse compared to Google's with their preferred care. The only downside about pixels are their displays, not having headphone jack and Google like to "test" new features with them, and it will break this or that.
In the end, regarding performance and user experience, I can tell that pixels surpass Samsung and many other OEM.


----------



## zelendel (Jul 17, 2018)

haxxo said:


> so, if you had a choice of oneplus6 vs pixel 2 XL for the same price, which would you take?

Click to collapse



The one plus 6 will give you a better over all experience. You don't have to worry about Google breaking everything like they seem to be doing recently.  Plus to be honest the only bonus for the pixel was that it was supposed to be a nexus replacement but it turned out just to be another oem device with as many closed sourced files as all the others.


----------



## Cheesus182 (Jul 17, 2018)

Hey guys,

my OnePlus 3 is about to die and I'd love to replace it with a new bezelless phone. I've got my eye on the Vivo Nex but wanted to ask if there are any other phones I should consider? What I'm really looking for is high end specs, minimal bezel and no notch of course. Price range shouldn't be any more than the Nex either. 

I've looked into the Mi Mix 2s, the Oppo Find X and the Samrtisan R1 but none of them have really convinced me. 

Are there any phones I may have missed or that are coming out in the next 1 to 2 months that it might be worth waiting for?

Thanks guys!


----------



## landwinwand (Jul 18, 2018)

For $300 max?
Good cameras to take rich photo in dark condition
Want snapdragon, want NFC,IR etc.
Want battery almost 2 day of full use.
What phone you say can satisfactory?
Bye


----------



## Cheesus182 (Jul 18, 2018)

landwinwand said:


> For $300 max?
> Good cameras to take rich photo in dark condition
> Want snapdragon, want NFC,IR etc.
> Want battery almost 2 day of full use.
> ...

Click to collapse



A used OnePLus 5 / 5T?
I don't think a phone under $300 exists that has all those options new


----------



## _3rik (Jul 18, 2018)

landwinwand said:


> For $300 max?
> Good cameras to take rich photo in dark condition
> Want snapdragon, want NFC,IR etc.
> Want battery almost 2 day of full use.
> ...

Click to collapse



I would reccomend the Moto x4.
It costs $279.99 and has lots of great features including:
NFC
IP68 water and dust resistance
Glass design
Great dual cameras
USB-C
Stock android
good battery life
Fingerprint sacnner


----------



## Tumpster (Jul 18, 2018)

Back again with another request, I had moved on to a Pixel 2 XL after some help from you folks and now I have another phone dilemma. I'm wanting a phone w/ 2-3 year lifespan. I have the Pixel 2 XL currently but I find myself disappointed with the charging times. It made me really asses what I want from a phone as I've been accustomed to rapid charging like Dash or SuperCharge or QC 3.0. I find waterproofing doesn't matter as much to me but I do work at a brewery so splash resistance is a need, I would like a good--->great camera, and I want timely (monthly) updates. I weighed all this and picked up a OnePlus 6 just yesterday. I have not received it yet but I did have a 3 and a 5, my biggest complaints were the camera but I loved each one of them when I had them. I've been comparing the Pixel 2 and 6 and finding my eye can't really notice THAT much of a difference. I see they also just pushed out a big update for the camera that's getting rave reviews on improvements. I'm also a long term T-Mobile customer and see that the 6 has the new Band 71 which would be beneficial to me. I'm also big on rooting and ROM'ing and enjoyed the OnePlus community for that, thus why I'm here. Sorry, this is going long so I'll wrap up. Am I crazy for moving to a OnePlus 6 after having a Pixel 2 XL? I'd love some pro's/con's/feedback, thank you everyone!!!!


----------



## kirin432 (Jul 19, 2018)

Hi guys, so i need to choose Huawei P Smart or Nokia 6.1, which one you think is better and why? For now I am more into Nokia beacuse i like all-around metal unibody and sturdiness, but it seems P Smart is quite sturdy itself given it's aluminum too. One thing i don't know, if P Smart has any kind of protective glass like Nokia has GG3? Next thing is OS, Nokia with AndroidOne is more compeling to me than EMUI and it will for sure get Android P once it's out, maybe even next one, Huawei, well you now how they are with them updates. Also, USB-C and quick charging is something Nokia does and P Smart does not have. One thing that i like more on P Smart is larger display, 18:9 ration, and dual cameras (do they provide some extra quality over Nokia's one 16 mpx sensor?).
Am i right to lean toward Nokia or maybe Huawei 18:9 display and dual camera setup is worth it?
Thanks all.


----------



## lpdevIT (Jul 19, 2018)

Hi all, I'm looking for a TABLET (8" or 10", possibly at least fullHD) around 100$ (I'll buy in € form Italy) which will support LineageOS.
*Amazon Fire HD 8* -> nice tablet but it can't be rooted, right?

*Lenovo TAB3 8 Plus* ??? | 8" fHD 8core 2ghz 3gb
*ALLDOCUBE Freer X9* ??? | 9" 2k 4core 2ghz 4gb
*Teclast X98 Plus II* ??? | 10" 2k 4core 1.4/1.9ghz 4gb (dual boot windows)

*iFive Mini 4S* ??? | 8" 2k 4core 1.6ghz 2gb
*ALLDOCUBE iPlay 10* ??? | 10" fHD 4core 1.3ghz 2gb
*ALLDOCUBE Power M3* ??? | 10" fHD 8core 1.5ghz 2gb
*Teclast P80 Pro* ??? | 8" fHD 4core 2gb
*Teclast 98 Octa Core* ??? | 10" fHD 8core 1.5ghz 2gb
*ALLDOCUBE Free Young X5 (T8 Pro)* ??? | 8" fHD 8core 1.5ghz 3gb
*Chuwi Hi 8 Air* ??? | 8" fHD 4core 1.4/1.9ghz 2gb (dual boot windows)
*Onda V80 Plus* ??? | 8" fHD 4core 1.4/1.8ghz 2gb (dual boot windows)
*VOYO Q101* ??? | 10" fHD 8core 1.3ghz 3gb

Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Masryy (Jul 20, 2018)

Hello, I'm looking for a small budget phones and i found two great phones with the same price and im wondering what to buy, the devices are Nexus 6P and Huawei P9... any suggestions ?


----------



## jaed.43725 (Jul 20, 2018)

[/COLOR]





Masryy said:


> Hello, I'm looking for a small budget phones and i found two great phones with the same price and im wondering what to buy, the devices are Nexus 6P and Huawei P9... any suggestions ?

Click to collapse



6P. Lots of Dev for it, it runs everything well, lots of cases for it.


----------



## Masryy (Jul 20, 2018)

jaed.43725 said:


> I
> 6P. Lots of Dev for it, it runs everything well, lots of cases for it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 PM ----------

Click to collapse



 what if im not talking about dev but about phone performance and the better quality+price relation ?


----------



## jaed.43725 (Jul 20, 2018)

Masryy said:


> what if im not talking about dev but about phone performance and the better quality+price relation ?

Click to collapse



With the dev factor comes performance. The 6P doesnt have any bloat. But having a ROM that you can use better or easier will give you a performance increase. Say you like using the Pie interface and it helps you do your daily tasks much easier, then it will be faster for you than AOSP, hence performance.

As far as bench testing results I dont know which is better. But the 6P did very well when it was tested by itself. Also what kind of price point do you have? Because the 5T could be another one to look at.


----------



## Masryy (Jul 20, 2018)

jaed.43725 said:


> With the dev factor comes performance. The 6P doesnt have any bloat. But having a ROM that you can use better or easier will give you a performance increase. Say you like using the Pie interface and it helps you do your daily tasks much easier, then it will be faster for you than AOSP, hence performance.
> 
> As far as bench testing results I dont know which is better. But the 6P did very well when it was tested by itself. Also what kind of price point do you have? Because the 5T could be another one to look at.

Click to collapse



Thank you man u've been real helping me out ... for the price i studied all the devices i can get those only two who have the price i can afford and are fully supported in my country ... i bought Lenovo K5 note 1 year ago ... and its been 6 months i have a broken screen and i cant even fix it for a lake of support of this device ... so im afraid to get Xiaomi or a One plus and have similar problems as my Lenovo


----------



## Mousman (Jul 21, 2018)

Hello, I am looking for a tablet under 100$/85€ that is 10" (9,7 is OK) can be rooted/flashed has and has a decent battery.
The main usage would be PDF reading, light browsing, some music playing (over BT mostly) and some drawing.
I plan to use it for my DnD sessions and as such it will not be used a lot so that's why the low price point.
I am willing to buy used. Only EU shops please as the import fees are quite high where I live.

Thanks for all your suggestions.


----------



## Bogdan010 (Jul 21, 2018)

Mousman said:


> Hello, I am looking for a tablet under 100$/85€ that is 10" (9,7 is OK) can be rooted/flashed has and has a decent battery.
> The main usage would be PDF reading, light browsing, some music playing (over BT mostly) and some drawing.
> I plan to use it for my DnD sessions and as such it will not be used a lot so that's why the low price point.
> I am willing to buy used. Only EU shops please as the import fees are quite high where I live.
> ...

Click to collapse



For this budget I don't think you can get anything better than a low-end mediatek processor…


----------



## Guido54 (Jul 22, 2018)

*Know where you are coming from; must be an easier way*

Initial privacy obviously isn't hard, the problem is keeping it private! Like you for a while managed rooted Android devices, then I got dizzy from it. If you buy a phone which comes unlocked, you can use a factitious name, and address, get a new phone number and SIM from your carrier. You can buy Google cards anywhere to buy paid apps, denying Google any access to your credit. If they start demanding anything, buy a $100 Visa debit card, paying cash. Use a VPN, Many Google apps can be turned off and cache cleared. 
>The only real problem is Google's access to your Calendar and phone book< 
Google would be tracking "The man that never was" A true story about a man who died at sea, planted by MI-6 with documents and identification to fool the Germans in WWII



dmcgregor said:


> I could use some advice on a new phone.  I currently have a Note 2 and a Note 4 from Verizon.  I've unlocked and put ROMs on both of them (CM on the Note 2 and RR on the Note 4).  Privacy (or at least the semblance of privacy) is important to me, so when I installed my ROMs I didn't put GApps back on.  This worked out really well at first for my Note 2, battery life was great and I didn't really miss any of the apps I no longer had access to.  But when I tried the same thing with my Note 4 I've ended up with some extreme instability, not sure if that's because of the lack of GApps, or because I screwed something up in the long process of unlocking the bootloader, or if the phone had problems to start with (bought it refurbed a few years after it was released).  I ended up going back to my Note 2, which works better, but still lots of things mysteriously don't work or only work intermittently.  So I'm at the point where I really need a phone that is stable and just works.
> 
> Which brings me here.  The things I most care about are:
> 1) Some semblance of privacy and security.   As much as possible I'd like to escape having a ton of apps that are tracking everything I do online.   I realize this is mostly a false comfort, and that there's not a lot you can realistically do to stop it, yet I still really don't want to have a Google account just to use my phone.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## juanq214 (Jul 22, 2018)

Tumpster said:


> Back again with another request, I had moved on to a Pixel 2 XL after some help from you folks and now I have another phone dilemma. I'm wanting a phone w/ 2-3 year lifespan. I have the Pixel 2 XL currently but I find myself disappointed with the charging times. It made me really asses what I want from a phone as I've been accustomed to rapid charging like Dash or SuperCharge or QC 3.0. I find waterproofing doesn't matter as much to me but I do work at a brewery so splash resistance is a need, I would like a good--->great camera, and I want timely (monthly) updates. I weighed all this and picked up a OnePlus 6 just yesterday. I have not received it yet but I did have a 3 and a 5, my biggest complaints were the camera but I loved each one of them when I had them. I've been comparing the Pixel 2 and 6 and finding my eye can't really notice THAT much of a difference. I see they also just pushed out a big update for the camera that's getting rave reviews on improvements. I'm also a long term T-Mobile customer and see that the 6 has the new Band 71 which would be beneficial to me. I'm also big on rooting and ROM'ing and enjoyed the OnePlus community for that, thus why I'm here. Sorry, this is going long so I'll wrap up. Am I crazy for moving to a OnePlus 6 after having a Pixel 2 XL? I'd love some pro's/con's/feedback, thank you everyone!!!!

Click to collapse



Well if you didnt lose that much money, that's fine. Op6 seems better to me. It's for better screen, better charging speed and it's cheaper. Camera isn't that bad. Plus op6 design is more comfortable to use than the pixel.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## lpdevIT (Jul 22, 2018)

lpdevIT said:


> Hi all, I'm looking for a TABLET (8" or 10", possibly at least fullHD) around 100$ (I'll buy in € form Italy) which will support LineageOS.
> *Amazon Fire HD 8* -> nice tablet but it can't be rooted, right?
> 
> *Lenovo TAB3 8 Plus* ??? | 8" fHD 8core 2ghz 3gb
> ...

Click to collapse



UP!
Do any of these tablets support LineageOS or has active custom ROM development?
Thank you!!!


----------



## zelendel (Jul 22, 2018)

lpdevIT said:


> UP!
> Do any of these tablets support LineageOS or has active custom ROM development?
> Thank you!!!

Click to collapse



Not that I'm aware of.  If you want rom support then dont go with a no name but that might be hard as most have gotten out of the tablet game and most roms don't support tablets anymore.


----------



## ioffer007 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi folks! I urgently need an advice on a phone, too!

At the moment I've got a Samsung Galaxy S5. One thing that drives me nuts is its battery life and it seems that I have maxed out everything I could out of it (i.e. running Stock ROM with all that Samsung Bloatware deleted + Greenify etc.). The issue is still there: It goes down by 15% over the night and it can easily drop by 5-10% over like 20 minutes of active surfing with music in background. Keep in mind, that LTE is off (bc with LTE being on it drains the battery like a little b**h).

I kind of have two options right now. Either to buy a replacement battery (I don't know how long it will last, though) or to invest in a new phone with better ops.

What I do want from a phone is:
- long lasting battery
- very good camera
- that it wouldn't be as fragile as Sony Xperia Z-series (I dropped it only once and its back cover broke and after a couple of water drops another one died...)
- dual-SIM, if possible
- NFC for G-Pay (I want to test this out because right now I am rooted)

Price: (new or used) up to 200 EUR/ 250 USD)

What I liked about Samsung S-Series was their turgidy and a possibility to replace a battery when one dies. However, right after S5, they have started to build-in the batteries without possibility to replace them easily. 

So my main concern would be getting a phone today and dealing with a crappy battery in a couple of years that cannot be replaced without f**ing over with the phone.

Would you recommend me something ?

THANKS A LOT


----------



## lpdevIT (Jul 23, 2018)

zelendel said:


> Not that I'm aware of.  If you want rom support then dont go with a no name but that might be hard as most have gotten out of the tablet game and most roms don't support tablets anymore.

Click to collapse



Thank you! Which is the cheapest tablet that support lineageOs?
Does the Lenovo P8 support that (unofficially)?


----------



## andy9872 (Jul 24, 2018)

i am happy with my OnePlus X but sometimes I feel disappointed that all of my friend use high end devices and I am still using opx. though i know that oneplus is still better that honor and redmi. so should i upgrade to other smartphone like nokia 7 plus or any other device upto the same range? also i don't use camera much so no camera issues and the battery backup i get is sufficient (3hrs of SoT), all i need is performance (that also i get in opx on a custom rom)


----------



## Bokka80 (Jul 24, 2018)

Hello!

In the next days I should take a tablet for home use and occasionally to show a bit of cartoons to my daughter to make it feel good on long journeys (obviously downloading some videos of youtube / cartons for offline viewing).

I am undecided between these two models:

Lenovo Tab 4 10" - Price 119 Eur

https://www.lenovo.com/it/it/tablets/a-series/tab-4-series/Lenovo-TB-X304/p/ZZITZTATB0X

Huawei Mediapad T3 9,7" - Price 149 Eur

https://consumer.huawei.com/it/tablets/mediapad-t3-10/

I would like to clarify that both models will be updated to Android Oreo within the year.

Given the hardware features and the price, the needle of the scale hangs without a doubt on the Lenovo, but I wait for your advice.

I had also thought of an iPad maybe used, but the prices are still high ....

Thanks so much!

P.S. I do not care about mobile connectivity, I just need the wifi for what I have to do.


----------



## reenasky (Jul 25, 2018)

*Reena Sky*

Hi there

---------- Post added at 08:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 AM ----------

Hello i am also following  the suggestion

---------- Post added at 08:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:00 AM ----------




haxxo said:


> so, if you had a choice of oneplus6 vs pixel 2 XL for the same price, which would you take?

Click to collapse



one plus would be better


----------



## Tumpster (Jul 25, 2018)

juanq214 said:


> Well if you didnt lose that much money, that's fine. Op6 seems better to me. It's for better screen, better charging speed and it's cheaper. Camera isn't that bad. Plus op6 design is more comfortable to use than the pixel.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'll actually be able to sell my Pixel 2 XL for more than I spent on the OP6. Yes, I'm loving it and with the camera updates they've already been pushing, I'm really loving my decision.


----------



## yukichigai (Jul 26, 2018)

*Looking for something rugged and rootable*

Alright, not much spiel here. I'm currently on an (ancient) Galaxy S4 Active, hoping to find something to replace it. In order of importance I'm looking for something that:

 - Android, supports AT&T (mandatory, obviously)
 - Can be rooted at a minimum (custom ROM preferred; sick of baked-in ROM bloatware)
 - Can be used for mobile hotspot (via root/cROM most likely)
 - Extra durable + semi-waterproof (no I can't just use a phone case)
 - Physical buttons for menu/back


----------



## Chekm8Qc (Jul 28, 2018)

Hey everyone  
I'm having trouble selecting a device for my wife. She needs a good camera and preferably would like to spend 300$ or less. A lot of people suggest the moto x4 which for sounds like a good phone for the price. Anyone has any other suggestions ?


----------



## Joe Hanson123 (Jul 30, 2018)

Hi!
Knows anyone a Phone which is well and official supported by Lineage, looks like the Galaxy Alpha, has a changeable battery and which costs maximum 350€ but doesn't has too bad components. So I don't play with my phone, but I don't like it when the phone is laggy.
Thank you


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## amilcare87 (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi guys, I need to buy new phone: 

Motorola x4 or SonyXZ1? Why?

Thanks
Alessandro



Inviato dal mio Redmi 3 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## kkdamion (Jul 31, 2018)

i would go for the moto x4 just for multi bluetooth. in example you can play ayour music on 4 diffrent bt speakers at the same time, and the specs are a little bit better 
but the sony is always a good idea if you like taking pictures with the camera


----------



## amilcare87 (Jul 31, 2018)

Ok i think that I will buy Moto x4 
Last question: what do you think about Nokia 8? (Not sirocco) Moto 4x Vs Nokia 8





kkdamion said:


> i would go for the moto x4 just for multi bluetooth. in example you can play ayour music on 4 diffrent bt speakers at the same time, and the specs are a little bit better
> but the sony is always a good idea if you like taking pictures with the camera

Click to collapse



Inviato dal mio Redmi 3 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## T_I (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi,

After 2 years my Moto G4 shows signs of aging, the USB port only charges and the screen is ghosting. Looks like the Moto G range has an expected life of about 2 years. (had the Moto G2 before this one, within 2 years the gps chip failed)

Now I'm looking for something new:

- No heating issues (Moto G2 and G4 get hot while charging)
- Expected life: 1 month per 10 euro. (hardware, needs to be LineageOS supported or something I could port to it.
  (so < 240, about 2 years, 360 -> 3 years expected life)
- pref max 5.5" (6" is to large, but seems to be the standard now)
- dual sim
- Use: navigation (Waze), gaming (Ingress, so gyro is a requirement, G4 desn't have it) and messaging (whatsapp/telegram)
- 3.5" headphone socket (listening to music, calling with headset)

Was looking at Moto G5 Plus and Samsung J7 for the 'about 2 years' life expectancy and Moto X4/Samsung A8 for 3y (but curious how long the more expensive devices are expected to survive). Kinda leaning towards Samsung or maybe Sony. After 2 2y models and all still nice performing, but hardware partly dying I'm not sure if I should stick with Moto or move on.

Edit: Just looked into the Nokia 6, sounds like a solid replacement...

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## kameleon25 (Aug 1, 2018)

Looking at replacing my Nexus 6. The battery life is just not there anymore. I could replace the battery but I am also wanting to get newer OS updates without having to rom it if possible. So I am looking at either the Essential PH-1 or the Pixel 2 XL. The phones I am looking at have roughly a $100 difference with the Pixel being the more expensive one. Battery life is top of the list with camera and as close to "nexus" OS as I can get coming in next. Any input is very welcome.


----------



## sillycow (Aug 1, 2018)

*Z2 Force vs Galaxy s8*

Hi,
I need to buy a new phone.
I was going to buy an S8.
Which retails for 480 euros in my country.

But then I noticed the Moto Z2 Force.
https://www.gsmarena.com/motorola_moto_z2_force-8693.php

Which retails for 279 euros here.
Almost half the price, and from what I can tell the spec is very similar.

Can someone explain this? Is there a substantial difference between the 2 phones?
Was the z2-force involved in some scandal?

Or should I just go ahead and buy the z2 instead of the s8?


----------



## T_I (Aug 1, 2018)

T_I said:


> Edit: Just looked into the Nokia 6, sounds like a solid replacement...

Click to collapse



Never mind, went for the Nokia 6.1 64 GB version. With some shopping I found it for 289 euro with 30,= cashback. (Added an official case for 20.90 from the cashback  )


----------



## Johan.constantin (Aug 2, 2018)

Hello there.

I'm searching for tablet which provides following:

- min. 7 inch
- CPU allowing me:
   - to play "new" games on High Quality
   - Watch netflix, youtube etc.
   - e-book reader
- a good Battery
- Should be "cheap" (range till 200€ max.)

Open for china noname Tablet's as well!
The tablet market has gone done in the last few years and i cannot find good devices apart from the Samsung and I-Pads

Happy about every Suggestion


----------



## maigre (Aug 4, 2018)

My trusty Nexus 6, which has been great for me for a number of years and which I wasn't looking to replace, fell a few months ago and the glass shattered. It works, but there are sharp edges and it's really becoming a problem. I'd dropped it before, but nothing happened. This time, though, it must have landed in exactly the wrong way. So I need a phone.

I don't want to spend $800-900 US for a phone. I can get pretty geeky with my devices. Being able to root is a must, in large part to install ROMs that avoid all the bloat that we get from so many manufacturers. I don't watch video that much on my phone, but I do read quite a bit. I'd like at least a 5.8" display, bigger would be fine. Accurate colors and a sharp image are important. I want a good camera, but can live without the best of the best if it saves money. I'd love to have all the newer advantages like wireless charging, etc., but can sacrifice some of these things to same a few hundred dollars. I'm in the US and my provider is T-Mobile, so it has to work on their bands. 

A Galaxy S8/S9/Plus might work if it has the Exynos chip and I can root it. (Does it work as well on T-Mobile as the Snapdragon versions built for US usage?) But not at retail prices. Only on eBay or whatever, if that's reliable and not risky. Same goes for a Pixel 2 XL. I'm open to the idea of the OnePlus 6, but wonder if it's secure and a worthwhile purchase. That $500 to $600 price range is something I'm willing to pay. Other brands are OK, too. But rooting and security are a must.


----------



## tibbi2 (Aug 5, 2018)

For those thinking of buying a OnePlus 6 I definitely advise it. It has great performance/look/general feel for the money + you get a rubber case with it too.


----------



## jaed.43725 (Aug 5, 2018)

And Armor-X makes a case for them.


----------



## Bomber293 (Aug 11, 2018)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This thread is a continuation of this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




One plus 5t vs huawei mate 10 pro? Please notice the emui 8.2 update and please tell me why you chose what :good:


----------



## enbebtenci (Aug 11, 2018)

*Rooted Google Pay? Google Pixel vs Mate 9*

Between Google Pixel vs Huawei Mate 9, which phone would be easiest to root and still use Google Pay on?

I'm not sure what it is but I see discussions of things like Magisk and SafetyNet. But I don't know which phone would still work with Google Pay after rooting on new firmware like Android 8.0 Oreo.


----------



## mario24601 (Aug 12, 2018)

If price doesn't matter, which would you take?

Pixel 1st gen
Oneplus 5
Xz1 compact
Note FE

Or something else? 

Right now I'm using S7, want something similar in size and with headphone jack.  Removable battery would be awesome but not many have that nowadays.

Thank you!


----------



## RodMyers (Aug 12, 2018)

enbebtenci said:


> Between Google Pixel vs Huawei Mate 9, which phone would be easiest to root and still use Google Pay on?
> 
> I'm not sure what it is but I see discussions of things like Magisk and SafetyNet. But I don't know which phone would still work with Google Pay after rooting on new firmware like Android 8.0 Oreo.

Click to collapse



Recently, huawei announced they would no longer allow their phones to be rooted.


----------



## enbebtenci (Aug 13, 2018)

RodMyers said:


> Recently, huawei announced they would no longer allow their phones to be rooted.

Click to collapse



So can the original Pixel have working Google Pay on rooted Android 8.0 Oreo?


----------



## jatintomar (Aug 13, 2018)

I am very confused between these devices. Which one tu buy please suggest
MI A2 vs Redmi note 5 pro VS Asus zenfone max pro


----------



## swiftbones74 (Aug 14, 2018)

enbebtenci said:


> So can the original Pixel have working Google Pay on rooted Android 8.0 Oreo?

Click to collapse



Yes

Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA Labs


----------



## TapaSte (Aug 16, 2018)

I'm searching for a compact tablet (8" would be right) possibly with 4g feature.
I'm undecided among Lenovo P8 and Chuwi Hi9 Pro and I'd like to get the better in terms of overall performance, display quality and average battery life, considering they have the same price tag.

Sent with my Huawei Nova Titanium


----------



## colaxda (Aug 17, 2018)

Is there any 190$ android smart phone with 1080(FHD) display and at least 3GB ram? Please mention the model if any.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## TapaSte (Aug 17, 2018)

colaxda said:


> Is there any 190$ android smart phone with 1080(FHD) display and at least 3GB ram? Please mention the model if any.

Click to collapse



Chuwi Hi9 air... and not only.

Sent with my Huawei Nova Titanium


----------



## kemdroid (Aug 18, 2018)

colaxda said:


> Is there any 190$ android smart phone with 1080(FHD) display and at least 3GB ram? Please mention the model if any.

Click to collapse



Please check MiA1 and Redmi note 5


----------



## drewsg (Aug 18, 2018)

Can someone recommend a good phone that can be easily rooted for  ~$200? I'm looking at the LG G6, Moto G5 Plus or Moto G5

I need to be able to switch sims between this phone and personal phone (S8+), This phone is purely for work,so I don't care about any bells and whistles like camera and stuff.. just need a speedy phone that can handle a couple apps at the same time


----------



## TechMeNot (Aug 19, 2018)

mario24601 said:


> If price doesn't matter, which would you take?
> 
> Pixel 1st gen
> Oneplus 5
> ...

Click to collapse




I would choose the oneplus 5 because for me it has the specs but not the camera or the screen which i dont mind


----------



## lu99ke (Aug 19, 2018)

TapaSte said:


> I'm searching for a compact tablet (8" would be right) possibly with 4g feature.
> I'm undecided among Lenovo P8 and Chuwi Hi9 Pro and I'd like to get the better in terms of overall performance, display quality and average battery life, considering they have the same price tag.
> 
> Sent with my Huawei Nova Titanium

Click to collapse



I have Lenovo P8 ( tab 3 8 plus ) - got t as a replacement for my finally dead Nexus 7 2013. Really good screen for the price... good specs for the price too - SD626 and 3 gb of RAM serves it pretty well - the only limitation really is the 16GB. 

The P8 on stock firmware was ok - some really annoying little things with it  and a bit janky but ok overall - pretty close to stock android experience.  A great developer here has created LOS 14.1 and now 15.1 for it... makes a MASSIVE difference to the tablet - highly recommend it now

https://forum.xda-developers.com/th...m-lineageos-14-1-lenovo-tab-3-8-plus-t3796119

Cannot speak for the Chuwi in comparison... but the P8 with LOS is a great lightweight tablet for basic things - good for the price.


----------



## TapaSte (Aug 19, 2018)

I've already had a Lenovo P8 (8703f) with Lineage 15. The only concern was the battery life, in my case, not too long.
Now I'm undecided if to buy a P8 again (8703x) or a Chuwi... 


lu99ke said:


> I have Lenovo P8 ( tab 3 8 plus ) - got t as a replacement for my finally dead Nexus 7 2013. Really good screen for the price... good specs for the price too - SD626 and 3 gb of RAM serves it pretty well - the only limitation really is the 16GB.
> 
> The P8 on stock firmware was ok - some really annoying little things with it  and a bit janky but ok overall - pretty close to stock android experience.  A great developer here has created LOS 14.1 and now 15.1 for it... makes a MASSIVE difference to the tablet - highly recommend it now
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sent with my Huawei Nova Titanium


----------



## Ishika.1 (Aug 21, 2018)

Kindly provide the answers based on personal or friends experiences because over internet I get so many stuffs to read in reviews that I don't end up in a satisfactory conclusion. I need to buy a smart phone with following criteria: 
1. I want to use it for at least 10-15 years without major issues.
2. It should have negligible software issues (eg: hanging, lag in the speedy performance of apps, crashing of apps etc.) and negligible bloatwares.
3. It should have loud audio volume and very good audio quality through speakers and headphone jack for media files as well as for calls.
4. It should have the feature to store apps in SD card and contacts in SIM card. If SD card slot is not present then it should have the feature to store apps in SD card via USB port.
5. It should have USB OTG feature.
6. I am into basic smartphone features i.e., speedy performance of apps, good quality and high volume of media files and calls, excellent network receptions even in weak signal areas and not into other features like themes, too many apps, customizations etc.


----------



## Barolo999 (Aug 21, 2018)

Hi everyone! LG V30 or Sony XZPremium???. I was lookin for a phone for about 400 euros to replace my old Sony Z4 (or z3+) and I came up with these two that i like the most and match the price range. Of course the V30 wins easily on weight and dimensions (with a bigger screen) but I love the xzp display and side fingerprint sensor too.... What do you think? They told me the V30 front camera sucks, is the xzp better? Which phones wins on the multimedia side (photos, videos, etc)? Thanks in advance for your opinions

(I also considered the MI Mix 2s but the I think the low front camera is really uncomfortable....)


----------



## lu99ke (Aug 21, 2018)

Barolo999 said:


> Hi everyone! LG V30 or Sony XZPremium???. I was lookin for a phone for about 400 euros to replace my old Sony Z4 (or z3+) and I came up with these two that i like the most and match the price range. Of course the V30 wins easily on weight and dimensions (with a bigger screen) but I love the xzp display and side fingerprint sensor too.... What do you think? They told me the V30 front camera sucks, is the xzp better? Which phones wins on the multimedia side (photos, videos, etc)? Thanks in advance for your opinions
> 
> (I also considered the MI Mix 2s but the I think the low front camera is really uncomfortable....)

Click to collapse



Hey... Can't speak for the V30... But had XZP and loved it! I like Sony's design language and was fine with its bezels. Screen was great.. sound was great but not the loudest...excellent with headphones. Software was outstanding - good updates and very snappy. Camera was good in daylight but suffered in low light pretty badly. FP reader on side is actually best position on a phone in my opinion.

I only sold it as I ended up getting Pixel 2 XL ..


----------



## Raresh T (Aug 24, 2018)

Hello. Been thinking to replace my old Asus Transformer Prime with something else.

Im looking for :

9'- 11' screen size
Would be great if it had corning gorilla glass 2+
Would be great if Amoled

Android 5.0+
1.8 Ghz +
Quadcore at least
3 GB RAM at least
32 GB  with Micro SD / 64 GB without Micro SD

Battery good, lets say over 2500

Anything else doesnt matter

Some great customs roms, without forced encryption, performance optimized and with detailed instructions. For noobs.

Budget : 1000$

So far ive found 
- Samsung Tab S3 (great specs, performance lacking as seen in some xda forums, lacking good roms)
- Samsung Tab S4 (great specs, performance no idea, lacking roms)
-Google Pixel C (great specs, lots of bugs, havent find where to buy on market, since i reside in Romania)
-Lenovo Yoga Tab 3 Plus (great specs, force encrypted, good roms)
-Asus Zenpad 3S 10 (great specs, difficult to root, lacking roms)
-Sony Xperia Z2, Z3, Z4 (seems great specs, on gsmarena says 2.3 ghz krait in 2014. Kind of too good to be true. Anyone can verify or back this up ? How good are these tablets)

Have i missed any ?


----------



## tsongming (Aug 24, 2018)

colaxda said:


> Is there any 190$ android smart phone with 1080(FHD) display and at least 3GB ram? Please mention the model if any.

Click to collapse



If you can spend a little extra, you will not find a better phone for the price
Xiaomi Mi Mix 2 64GB Black, Dual Sim, 5.99", 6GB RAM, GSM Unlocked 

Less expensive excellent option that is also custom Rom friendly
Xiaomi Mi A1 32GB, Factory Unlocked - North America Compatible Global Version (Black)

Letv Le Max 2


Hope these suggestions help.


----------



## zocex (Aug 25, 2018)

i do not care about camera. i'm ok with having a battery that can last 5-6 hours. one giga ram minimum. i want the phone to be flexible when it come mes to installing toms and stuff like that. the closer it is to stock the better. i want to be fast and quick when i insert stuff or do basic stuff on screen. i want to be able to watch videos on it. i do not mind if the phone is 720p

budget: any price


----------



## Raresh T (Aug 26, 2018)

zocex said:


> i do not care about camera. i'm ok with having a battery that can last 5-6 hours. one giga ram minimum. i want the phone to be flexible when it come mes to installing toms and stuff like that. the closer it is to stock the better. i want to be fast and quick when i insert stuff or do basic stuff on screen. i want to be able to watch videos on it. i do not mind if the phone is 720p
> 
> budget: any price

Click to collapse



since any budget, try the Samsung Galaxy S9+ . best phone to date, great specs, roms, if not existent, will be made.


----------



## squatticus (Aug 28, 2018)

*essential phone alternative*

bought an essential phone and I like the speed/ vanilla android but the camera is what really kills it for me and was looking for a 6"+ display and hopefully something the can shoot 4k 60fps but not a requirement . looking for something else 500ish


----------



## jaed.43725 (Aug 29, 2018)

squatticus said:


> bought an essential phone and I like the speed/ vanilla android but the camera is what really kills it for me and was looking for a 6"+ display and hopefully something the can shoot 4k 60fps but not a requirement . looking for something else 500ish

Click to collapse



One+ 6


----------



## t00namix (Aug 29, 2018)

Hello!
I'm a bit 'tired of reading scores and reviews ... in the end I came to the conclusion that for my budget (to spend on amazon, because I have a "gift voucher") it's time to choose between these three smartphones:

Huawei Mate 10 Pro
LG G6
Sony Xperia XZ1
But I'm also open to others, even if, I repeat, I'm a little bored of _investigation_.
It has just broken my LG G5 se, the camera was among the best for me (in the budget spent at the time, about € 300, it was excellent) but the battery was poor, with very little stress it did not arrive at the end of the day.
So the things I'm looking for mainly are:
- A great camera (photo and video),  no lower than LG G5 camera.
- Battery, autonomy of at least one full day.

What do you recommend?
Are right the three phones that I have considered or are there better ones?

Moreover, _trustworthy sites _ such as dxomark and dpreview have judgments that are not always convergent also.

Please help me, thank u in advance!
(sorry for my little english)


----------



## jaed.43725 (Aug 29, 2018)

t00namix said:


> Hello!
> I'm a bit 'tired of reading scores and reviews ... in the end I came to the conclusion that for my budget (to spend on amazon, because I have a "gift voucher") it's time to choose between these three smartphones:
> 
> Huawei Mate 10 Pro
> ...

Click to collapse



Of those 3 the Mate 10 Pro.


----------



## t00namix (Aug 29, 2018)

about camera? Nokia 8?

Im super confused.


----------



## travelfriend (Aug 29, 2018)

*Best phone for dictation (audio recording quality)*

ey everyone, I regularly use my phone for dictation (Dragon Anywhere/Google) and find it useful. I would like to have the phone that renders the best result in this specific area. I figured it depended on connectivity (how fast is your LTE?) but also on audio recording quality. 

I currently have an iPhone 8 and a Nexus 5x; surprisingly, other things being equal, dragon anywhere works better on the Nexus 5x. Since Google speech recognition is awful on the iPhone, that is no better option. 
Since I need my iPhone for other purposes, I would like to upgrade the Nexus 5x. However, few reviews deal with the issue (most deal with speaker quality). The closest analogue would perhaps be the audio quality at video recording - there, it seems the LG V3o is strong. Since it also has good upload/download speed, it would be good. I am however considering the Galaxy S9 (faster phone) and/or Pixel 2 (pure android), but am unsure as to their recording abilities. Pixel 2 advantage would possibly be that google recognition probably improves each iteration and Pixel gets the updates first. 

I would prefer smaller devices, even considering Xz2 compact for that matter. 

Any advice on this specific aspect would be appreciated. 
Thank you. 
Travelfriend.


----------



## lu99ke (Aug 30, 2018)

zocex said:


> i do not care about camera. i'm ok with having a battery that can last 5-6 hours. one giga ram minimum. i want the phone to be flexible when it come mes to installing toms and stuff like that. the closer it is to stock the better. i want to be fast and quick when i insert stuff or do basic stuff on screen. i want to be able to watch videos on it. i do not mind if the phone is 720p
> 
> budget: any price

Click to collapse



One Plus 5T or 6... Best dev support for you


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## carrierPigeon (Sep 2, 2018)

I'm trying to figure out which operating system I want on my phone. 
I've read about several different operating systems but it's tough to find the information I'm looking for efficiently.  I am in the US. 

Here are the features I'm looking for: 
1. Not google or Apple (privacy)
2. Speech Recognition for creating text (creating documents, typing email, etc.)
3. Word Processing or Notepad 
4. Swipe Keyboard
5. Able to avoid Loading the ads on websites. In other words, when there's a google ad on a website, I want to redirect and just not load anything but still the rest of the page.
6. IMAP email program that can handle multiple email accounts
7. Local Calendar
8. Navigation would be nice but not totally required
9. Software to handle voice over IP calls. I realized that this is an unusual requirement so don't worry about it as long as we meet the other items on this list.
10. I would like the phone to be less than $100 (but am very open to it being higher).
11. Will likely have continued updates into the reasonably far out future (2+ years).
12. Can run a VPN
13. compatible with Verizon (I am actually using Pageplus, which is on the Verizon network.

If anyone can point me in the direction that might meet some of these requirements that would be great.


----------



## Amirk365 (Sep 3, 2018)

carrierPigeon said:


> I'm trying to figure out which operating system I want on my phone.
> I've read about several different operating systems but it's tough to find the information I'm looking for efficiently. I am in the US.
> 
> Here are the features I'm looking for:
> ...

Click to collapse



Er, there's nothing really out there other than Android and iOS. There's KaiOS but I'm not sure it's available in America right now.


----------



## DangoFan1342 (Sep 3, 2018)

What would be a good and affordable (250 - 300 USD) phone now? I currently own a Redmi Note 3 Pro


----------



## carrierPigeon (Sep 3, 2018)

Amirk365 said:


> Er, there's nothing really out there other than Android and iOS. There's KaiOS but I'm not sure it's available in America right now.

Click to collapse



When I did some web searches, I noticed several.  Perhaps my list of "needs" is ruling many of these out?  If so, I will cut that list a lot.
Here are some OSes that I came across in my search:
Open Kang project
Color OS
Replicant
Cyanogen
Plasma mobile
Sailfish OS
Lineage
Firefox OS


----------



## Amirk365 (Sep 3, 2018)

carrierPigeon said:


> When I did some web searches, I noticed several. Perhaps my list of "needs" is ruling many of these out? If so, I will cut that list a lot.
> Here are some OSes that I came across in my search:
> Open Kang project
> Color OS
> ...

Click to collapse



All of those except Sailfish and Firefox are Android. What you are seeing there is actually custom ROMs, and other OEMs skin. In essence, they are all Android except the two outlined. Lineage is actually the continuation of Cyanogen, which was closed down.


----------



## lu99ke (Sep 3, 2018)

carrierPigeon said:


> When I did some web searches, I noticed several. Perhaps my list of "needs" is ruling many of these out? If so, I will cut that list a lot.
> Here are some OSes that I came across in my search:
> Open Kang project
> Color OS
> ...

Click to collapse



I would rule out bothering for Sailfish / Plasma / Firefox OS - they are independent OS and updates or even support will be tentative at best.

The rest are all based on Android.

Rule out the following 
- Color OS - that is just Oppo's fork on Android and if you are worried about privacy I would not be getting a native Chinese phone with a stock ROM
- Cyanogen - no longer officially supported.
- Replicant - as far as I am aware no longer officially supported

That leaves 
Open Kang - based on AOSP ... Support will be device specific you will need to check.
LINEAGE - As above but a wider selection of officially ( and unofficially ) supported devices 

If you get a phone that has support for either of the above and use that ROM, as long as you do not install G-Apps you will avoid Google. 

You will not get navigation unless you sideload some other application.

The rest will be fine.. you may need to sideload swipe keyboard functionality. 

Not sure about IP calling.....you will need to research that bit.


----------



## noindyfikator (Sep 4, 2018)

Wchich one to buy ? M8, Zenfone 5z, Oneplus 6, Galaxy S8, Sony XZ2, Iphone 7 (don't care about ios or android) or (more alternatives)?

I mostly consider those things:
1. Performance
2. Camera, either selfies or general photos
3. Display
4. Upgrades to latest android versions
5. Durability
6. Look

Max ~600$


----------



## lu99ke (Sep 4, 2018)

noindyfikator said:


> Wchich one to buy ? M8, Zenfone 5z, Oneplus 6, Galaxy S8, Sony XZ2, Iphone 7 (don't care about ios or android) or (more alternatives)?
> 
> I mostly consider those things:
> 1. Performance
> ...

Click to collapse



OP6 gives you the latest processor and likely the longest forward software support ( outside of Iphone 7 probably ) 

forget zenfone... lucky to get 1 platform update. 
S8 already a year old... so you will only get 1 more platform update
XZ2 will be a good device - likely to be 50/50 with OP6 for both software updates and performance. OP6 probably wins by nature of RAM.. XZ2 probably gets the nod with display - it's a good one - XZ2 properly waterproof ( OP6 only vaguely ) ...both glass on glass not not the most durable.... probably more about personal preference... OP6 camera probably better
forget iphone 7... just because it's apple!  ..but realistically... probably shades all the phones on performance, software updates & durability ( metal & waterproof ) ...but S8, OP6 and XZ2 cameras probably win... looks is purely subjective... as is the fact it is iOS...


----------



## rostamld (Sep 5, 2018)

Hi. I have seen Google Project fi is giving 300$ off LG V35. Is that a good buy or you would suggest something else for that price? I like the fact I can pay it in installments on Project fi. Also, i would never buy a phone with a notch. Thanks!


----------



## TechQuest (Sep 5, 2018)

*LG V20 or Xiaomi redmi 5 plus*

Hi guys my rooted lg g3 is currently biting the dust and i would like to buy a new smartphone. Now i  cant decide if i should get the lg v20 or the xiaomi redmi 5 plus. 

I mainly use my smartphones for watching videos, messaging, playing low end to mid end games and sometimes taking photos with it. 

The main points for me are: Good battery life(i would get a 10000mAh for the lg), good responsiveness, toughness, custimization(through roms) and mediocre pictures.

Pls also tell me good roms for these devices. I rly liked my lineageOS rom on my lg g3 because it added custimization, new android version and improved battery life by another 25min YouTube video. 

Sorry for my broken english and thx in advance


----------



## drafgnjom (Sep 6, 2018)

its been years since ive upgraded my phone nexus 5 still working just fine except for the battery and the smoothness. 
so im looking to upgrade now just not sure which one and im on a budget so i can only afford within a certain price range(note: will get it locally PH). 

ive got my eyes on *s9/s9+, pixel 2 xl, one plus 6, huawei p20 pro*. im open for device suggestions aswell
personal opinions/insights on these devices would be nice, pros/cons

things im looking for

*~battery(im a heavy user~i use DAC)
~the device will last for atleast 3-4years(daily use which includes battery life, android development/software support and hardware ofc)
~camera(good camera at lowlight too)
~accessories(not mandatory)
~looks wise(i like how the pixel 2 xl looks)
~the notch isnt a problem as long as its a better phone
~android development support(ROMs and stuffs)*


----------



## wilspeak (Sep 10, 2018)

*What are best (ROOTABLE) Tablets and Verizon Phones in 2017-18 that are out now?**

I currently now have a Rooted and Rom TF300 Tablet and a Verizon S7 Edge Phone. I want to upgrade both the Tablet and Phone. I want to make sure before I purchase and upgrade these devices that they can be Rooted.*What are best (ROOTABLE) Tablets and Verizon Phones in 2017-18 that are out now?*Thank You in advance


----------



## Kumaranil_1918 (Sep 11, 2018)

*Which device to buy?*

Hi,

I wish to purchase the phone "Asus Zenfone Max Pro M1 (Black, 64 GB) (6 GB RAM)". I'm confused between the following phones :
1. Asus Zenfone Max Pro M1 (Black, 64 GB) (6 GB RAM)
2. Nokia 6.1 Plus (Black, 64 GB) (4 GB RAM)
3. Redmi Note 5 Pro (Black, 64 GB) (6 GB RAM),
4. Vivo V11 Pro (Starry Night Black, 64 GB) (6 GB RAM)
5. POCO F1 (Graphite Black, 128 GB) (6 GB RAM)
6. OPPO F9 Pro (Twilight Blue, 64 GB) (6 GB RAM)

My budget is below 20K and I'm now confused between 1 & 2 mainly. The screensize is lesser compared to 3.

Hence, please help me with my decision.

Thanks.


----------



## Truthowl (Sep 12, 2018)

I'm considering buying a new phone... uhhh I guess like everyone else in here.  Anyway, my current phone is a galaxy s4. The battery life on this phone completely sucks. I had the galaxy s3 before this. The s3's battery seems to last twice as long as my s4's. Sitting on my coffee table, on standby, I've just this morning had to charge my s4 for the second time while my s3 still had about 1/5th left. I mostly use my phone for reading books. That is, when I use it at all. But that's mostly because I'm at home, and at home I'm usually on my computer, so i don't need the phone. However when I read I do it a lot. It's why I still use my s3. I'll use my s4 till it needs charged then switch to my s3 while charging my s4. My s3 doesn't have cell service. But it uses my wifi, mostly for syncing my reading and updating installed apps.

So for me the most important thing my new phone MUST have is great battery life, per charge. I'd also like wireless charging, but that can sometimes be added later. I did that for both my s3 and s4. I'd like it to have a decent camera, although I almost never use my phones camera. So this is not a major requirement. I'd like to be able to surf the net with it without any problems. You know, smooth not sluggish and clunky. It's be nice to have a good display for pictures viewing and/or videos but again it's not something I do a lot of. I use my computer for almost everything. But it'd be nice to be able to do so on my phone, when I'm away from home. It needs to have plenty of storage, plus allow sd cards. I'd also like it to have plenty of ram. Rootable also. I read in an earlier post someone wanted a phone that was capable of being rooted and still use google pay. I did not think that was possible. I thought rooting automatically disabled google pay, or something. I've never used google pay but that's mostly because it wont work on my rooted phones, and I wont give up rooting for it.

I'll sumarize:

1) Long Battery Life
2) Long Battery Life
3) Storage
4) Ram
5) Rootable
6) Wireless charging
7) Nice display (size - though 5.5" - 6" is fine since this will impact #1 and #2)
8) Nice display (picture quality)
9) Cook and Clean as well as laundry...  <--Just kidding in case your not sure lol

Budget $1,000 or less, preferably < $500 but I'll pay extra for everything.... umm... remember #9 was me just kidding/joking

Really, like anyone else I guess, I'd like a phone that can do it all, and still have a great battery life. But each choice tends to limit further choices. Thanks for taking the time to read.

Edited: Crap, forgot to mention this needs to work on Straighttalk network. My current s4 is i545.


----------



## SofaSpud (Sep 12, 2018)

Truthowl said:


> I'm considering buying a new phone... uhhh I guess like everyone else in here.  Anyway, my current phone is a galaxy s4. The battery life on this phone completely sucks. I had the galaxy s3 before this. The s3's battery seems to last twice as long as my s4's. Sitting on my coffee table, on standby, I've just this morning had to charge my s4 for the second time while my s3 still had about 1/5th left. I mostly use my phone for reading books. That is, when I use it at all. But that's mostly because I'm at home, and at home I'm usually on my computer, so i don't need the phone. However when I read I do it a lot. It's why I still use my s3. I'll use my s4 till it needs charged then switch to my s3 while charging my s4. My s3 doesn't have cell service. But it uses my wifi, mostly for syncing my reading and updating installed apps.
> 
> So for me the most important thing my new phone MUST have is great battery life, per charge. I'd also like wireless charging, but that can sometimes be added later. I did that for both my s3 and s4. I'd like it to have a decent camera, although I almost never use my phones camera. So this is not a major requirement. I'd like to be able to surf the net with it without any problems. You know, smooth not sluggish and clunky. It's be nice to have a good display for pictures viewing and/or videos but again it's not something I do a lot of. I use my computer for almost everything. But it'd be nice to be able to do so on my phone, when I'm away from home. It needs to have plenty of storage, plus allow sd cards. I'd also like it to have plenty of ram. Rootable also. I read in an earlier post someone wanted a phone that was capable of being rooted and still use google pay. I did not think that was possible. I thought rooting automatically disabled google pay, or something. I've never used google pay but that's mostly because it wont work on my rooted phones, and I wont give up rooting for it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A few months back, I bought an S7 edge. Paid about $220. Has 3600 mah batt, and usually only need to charge 1x per day. Has wireless charging, f-print reader, and can be rooted with a boot exploit flash via odin, with MM 6.01 anyway. Bootloader remains locked, so no custom recovery, but at least has root. S7 also has a well designed heat dissipation system which uses a heat pipe like a laptop. Haven't had any overheating probs.

AFAIK, all S7's are carrier unlocked, so you don't have to hassle with that. And it's getting more difficult by the day to find a newer phone that can be rooted. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Amirk365 (Sep 13, 2018)

Truthowl said:


> I'm considering buying a new phone... uhhh I guess like everyone else in here.  Anyway, my current phone is a galaxy s4. The battery life on this phone completely sucks. I had the galaxy s3 before this. The s3's battery seems to last twice as long as my s4's. Sitting on my coffee table, on standby, I've just this morning had to charge my s4 for the second time while my s3 still had about 1/5th left. I mostly use my phone for reading books. That is, when I use it at all. But that's mostly because I'm at home, and at home I'm usually on my computer, so i don't need the phone. However when I read I do it a lot. It's why I still use my s3. I'll use my s4 till it needs charged then switch to my s3 while charging my s4. My s3 doesn't have cell service. But it uses my wifi, mostly for syncing my reading and updating installed apps.
> 
> So for me the most important thing my new phone MUST have is great battery life, per charge. I'd also like wireless charging, but that can sometimes be added later. I did that for both my s3 and s4. I'd like it to have a decent camera, although I almost never use my phones camera. So this is not a major requirement. I'd like to be able to surf the net with it without any problems. You know, smooth not sluggish and clunky. It's be nice to have a good display for pictures viewing and/or videos but again it's not something I do a lot of. I use my computer for almost everything. But it'd be nice to be able to do so on my phone, when I'm away from home. It needs to have plenty of storage, plus allow sd cards. I'd also like it to have plenty of ram. Rootable also. I read in an earlier post someone wanted a phone that was capable of being rooted and still use google pay. I did not think that was possible. I thought rooting automatically disabled google pay, or something. I've never used google pay but that's mostly because it wont work on my rooted phones, and I wont give up rooting for it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't know about that network but I highly recommend a OnePlus 6. It even has a reading mode and alot of simple useful mods, great cameras, and usually OnePlus phones have great custom development. Won't work on CDMA networks like Verizon. Also no wireless charging and no SD card support though it does have  substantial internal memory.


----------



## adylanchng (Sep 13, 2018)

*Nokia 2.1 vs Samsung Galaxy Note 2*

Just wondering which is a better phone since they seem so similar even though they have 6 years apart each other.

Both have 5.5" HD 16:9 displays, 8MP rear cameras and quad core processors.


----------



## _a! (Sep 13, 2018)

Toying with getting a phone to upgrade from my moto g5s plus (which is ok, but lenova are hopeless at providing updates and I want a slightly larger display).  I like the idea of a Nokia Android phone but the Honor Play is £280 to the Nokia 7 Plus's £300 and seems to be a lot more powerful, as well as having a slightly larger screen.   

I was just wondering if anyone could provide any reasons why I should go for one phone over the other.  I don't really play too many games (except chess, which obviously doesn't require a really powerful GPU) but it would be good to have the option. I like the idea of the single piece of metal that the Nokia is made from and don't really know how the build quality of the Honor compares.


----------



## I_m_animesh (Sep 13, 2018)

Then go for nokia..





_a! said:


> Toying with getting a phone to upgrade from my moto g5s plus (which is ok, but lenova are hopeless and providing updates and I want a slightly larger display).  I like the idea of a Nokia Android phone but the Honor Play is £280 to the Nokia 7 Plus's £300 and seems to be a lot more powerful, as well as having a slightly larger screen.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone could provide any reasons why I should go for one phone over the other.  I don't really play too many games (except chess, which obviously doesn't require a really powerful GPU) but it would be good to have the option. I like the idea of the single piece of metal that the Nokia is made from and don't really know how the build quality of the Honor compares.

Click to collapse



Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## 3drinks (Sep 15, 2018)

*First Time Poster*

Hi, been lurking these boards the past few days reading, learning, and I'm absolutely fascinated by this stuff. Anyway my current is the s8+ with Oreo and v3 BL, so from what I've read thus far it isn't rootable. So to my real point;

I want to create a "google-less environment", a phone entirely open source essentially living off F-Droid for support, so naturally I need a device  fully rootable and customizable. I'm thinking if I could acquire a used s6 edge + or s7 edge + (something with a screen size _very close_ to my s8+ screen (it's okay if it's a little smaller, but I'm not interested in something the size of my rooted s3 mini lol).

Since this is a lot of information and I've never gone this far before, I'd like to follow a step-by-step process (EILI5 "explain it like I'm 5") to delete everything (including google play services) and build from scratch.

Thank you for reading and any help you can provide me.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Amirk365 (Sep 16, 2018)

3drinks said:


> Hi, been lurking these boards the past few days reading, learning, and I'm absolutely fascinated by this stuff. Anyway my current is the s8+ with Oreo and v3 BL, so from what I've read thus far it isn't rootable. So to my real point;
> 
> I want to create a "google-less environment", a phone entirely open source essentially living off F-Droid for support, so naturally I need a device fully rootable and customizable. I'm thinking if I could acquire a used s6 edge + or s7 edge + (something with a screen size very close to my s8+ screen (it's okay if it's a little smaller, but I'm not interested in something the size of my rooted s3 mini lol).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Get those internationally unlocked. Better yet, get an S9.


----------



## Truthowl (Sep 16, 2018)

Amirk365 said:


> Don't know about that network but I highly recommend a OnePlus 6. It even has a reading mode and alot of simple useful mods, great cameras, and usually OnePlus phones have great custom development. Won't work on CDMA networks like Verizon. Also no wireless charging and no SD card support though it does have  substantial internal memory.

Click to collapse



StraightTalk uses Verizons towers, or so I've read, so it'd be CDMA.


----------



## charackthe (Sep 19, 2018)

I must say I'm disappointed in OnePlus, the removal of the Jack is terrible but they make phones that have good community support and I can't deny that. (I'm talking about the variety of ROMs in XDA Developers)

Honestly, I know I'm a flashaholic. Daily updates, different ROM every night, can't live rootless... And OnePlus 3 fulfilled my needs but it's time that I switched to a newer phone.

I love Samsung's phones but update schedule is terrible. I always had the newest Android version and the security patch every day with my OnePlus 3. I expect to have somewhat a similar experience on my next phone.

My mother has a Note 8, I borrowed it for a day to test it and the S-Pen is awesome. I feel like I can't live without the S-Pen. No notches, Jack and everything you might want from a phone!

I loved both the Note 8 and the OnePlus 3. I love flashing new ROMs every day but if Note 9 gets Treble support, I can flash the GSI of those ROMs and that'd be satisfactory for me I think.

Must haves are root, magisk (well almost the same thing), substratum (must-have) and treble.

Just in case some magisk modules are not compatible for some reason I'm using Youtube Vanced and Viper4Android. My substratum themes are compatible with Samsung Experience though I don't which versions so if you know good black themes and you suggest me to buy Note 9 note the themes next to your answer so I can take a look.


----------



## jwrezz (Sep 19, 2018)

Why no forum specific to the LG-V35 ThinQ? LM-V350ULM is unlocked and on PFi but usable on all networks.


----------



## Waldelb (Sep 19, 2018)

*Devices with good camera in custom rom?*

Hello, 
I want to buy a new device with a good camera. I want to do photos of the board in the auditorium. With my current device they are so bad that I need to do like 5 photos until one is good enough...
I also want to completely wipe google off my phone - thats why I want to use a custom rom like lineage os. (I want something open source)

I read, that custom roms have poor camera support. Is this still an issue? I also read something about camera2api beeing a major thing, but I cant figure out how to benefit from this information.

The device does not have to be the newest one. I dont want to do games or so. Just surfing, music, video, chat etc. (and photos, like mentioned above)

Any ideas on this? Can you suggest a specific device, know a good comparison or have more information for me?
Thanks, and sorry for my possibly bad english


----------



## androidbadboy (Sep 19, 2018)

Hello dear XDA Experts

Which Xiaomi phone shall I buy that will be the most popular Xiaomi device for a long time (people will talk about it and buy it for a long time), have the longest support and have many and many custom roms made even after pulling it off the market and most of all custom rom Devs will love it?

Any answer is welcome to help!


----------



## MartyMcFlier (Sep 19, 2018)

Best phone under $550 that is unlocked and works on CDMA towers? I am coming from a 6P and want something that should last me 2-3 years at least.


----------



## xyourxhighnessx (Sep 20, 2018)

*Help*

Starting with the OnePlus 5 I went on a bit of a OnePlus binge. I owned the 5, 5T, and finally the 6. I just sold it yesterday as I'm looking to save some dough and curb my technology splurging. 

The only phone I gave right now is the 6p. It was great phone in it's day but after sitting in my drawer since the 5 and coming back to it after dash charging and 7+ hrs of screen on time it's almost painful to get only 4hrs sot on my 6p only for it to take FOREVER to charge.

I want to get something that has better battery life and a bit more... current but I want to hop off the "buy the latest and then sell it before the new model is released to buy that device instead" cycle. .. 

So I'm wanting something made in the last year or so but not necessarily the current model (I'll probably buy from swappa).

I was thinking of the op5 again (available for under 400 easily) because when I had it before I was getting at best 10hrs of sot and at worst about 8. IDK how well the battery life on the 5 is now but I'm hoping it hasn't gotten too much worse (as we know batteries degrade over time and use). 

But I also realize the pixel 3 is coming and it might be great to jump on the pixel 2 around the time the 3 is released where no doubt good deals will be available for used pixel 2's. 

Should I go with one of these or do you have something else in the 400 or less price range that's flagship quality but not the most recent release in the series? 

Important to me in order:
Tie for performance and battery life
Good fast charging. 
AMOLED display
Something that I can hang on to for at least a year before feeling I need to move on


Aannndddd GO! (and thank you for reading this/offering your input. I really appreciate it. )

EDIT: I need unlocked GSM recommendations. Not CDMA. For use in the United States


----------



## 350Rocket (Sep 20, 2018)

Starting with the OnePlus 5 I stopped switching phones and rooting/custom ROMs etc. Stuck with stock and just use it. It's the best phone I've ever had and it's helped cure my urge to try different ones. My next one will likely be a OnePlus again. Accubattery says my battery health is 86 percent after a year of use. I ordered a new OEM one online and will replace it in a few months when I'm not busy. Battery life seems as good as ever so it's possible that updates improved it which offset the aging of the battery. 

Parts seem easy to come by and easy enough to replace so I will probably hang on to it another couple years hopefully since the prices just keep going up. I'd still recommend it as a used phone. I'm still getting reasonable updates and had no issues major enough to remember. 

Before it I had an s8 for a couple weeks and sold it for the OnePlus 5. It was an amazing phone too but I needed dual sims at the time so it made sense to go with OnePlus. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## xyourxhighnessx (Sep 20, 2018)

350Rocket said:


> Starting with the OnePlus 5 I stopped switching phones and rooting/custom ROMs etc. Stuck with stock and just use it. It's the best phone I've ever had and it's helped cure my urge to try different ones. My next one will likely be a OnePlus again. Accubattery says my battery health is 86 percent after a year of use. I ordered a new OEM one online and will replace it in a few months when I'm not busy. Battery life seems as good as ever so it's possible that updates improved it which offset the aging of the battery.

Click to collapse



Thank you


----------



## androidbadboy (Sep 21, 2018)

Hello

Can someone help me with my problem?
Here's the link to it:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=77667105&postcount=11206


----------



## 1312f (Sep 22, 2018)

Hi,

I am searching for an upgrade of my Samsung Galaxy S2 running LineageOS 15.1.
I am happy with my phone , but now i feel that i need more power and a newer phone.

My requirements are:
- changeable battery
- very GOOD LineageOS maintaining (Oreo)
- GOOD Audio-Quality for Headphones
- Possible running new Kernel
- Long Battery life
- Lasting Quality
- Cheap ~60€ - 140€ Second Hand price

Hope u could advise me some


----------



## androidbadboy (Sep 23, 2018)

1312f said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am searching for an upgrade of my Samsung Galaxy S2 running LineageOS 15.1.
> I am happy with my phone , but now i feel that i need more power and a newer phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



Samsung Galaxy S5 was the last Galaxy S series with removable battery. Maybe You can get a refurbrished or used one. That las Sasmung phones with removable battery where Galaxy J3, J5, J7 2016 and/ or A3 A5 A7 2016
Something like that.


----------



## Imatron (Sep 25, 2018)

Oops, maybe I didn't need to make a topic for this, I completely missed this in the stickies. Well, here's a copy of the topic I made:

Hello, I've been on the market for something to replace my Nexus 4, which I use much like an Ipod touch, in the respect that I only use it on wifi and wont attach it to a cell service provider. I'd appreciate your input on what phone to get.

I'd like as many hardware features as possible, for a price range of 400 bucks maximum. The Essential phone, and Motorola Z2 play and Force are a few I had in mind. The Essential phone is missing a good camera, and I'm skeptical about Motorola after watching my dad try to navigate their horrible customer service. They killed his phone with an update and sold him a dud as a replacement, although some of the mods add functionality Id be interested in if you guys can recommend one they won't patch-kill.

I tend to use my device for a number of things, but virtually never as a phone. It just happens that nowadays most android devices that are small enough to carry in my pocket are garbage if they weren't designed with the functionality of a phone in mind. Past devices I've bought and liked are the Toshiba Thrive 10.1 and Nvidia shield portable, offering on board ports for HDMI and etc without adapters. I can live with using Type C adapters for a more pocketable device however. I like compatibility with other devices for data transfer or flying a drone, controlling LEGO Mindstorms, etc. I have not rooted devices for fear of ruining them, but if there is such a thing as "as close to being rooted without being rooted", I'd be interested.

Please note that I need these features:

*Android OS, preferably Oreo and better, pure android or better preferred
*USB OTG, type C plug (even better if it can make use of HDMI, ethernet, HDDs, keyboard and mouse attached to an OTG USB hub)
*NFC for editing nfc tags
*Good camera for everyday pictures but also close up pictures of LEGO models in particular
*64 GB storage minimum, 128 and/or expansion preferred.
*1080P screen or better. I can live with or without whatever weird notch or bezel thing.

I can live without these but if they happen to be there then all the better:
*Headphone jack
*Fingerprint reader
*Water resistant/nanocoating
*Wireless charging

I've checked out XDA's recommended phones, but it seems their recommended phones cap off at the 250 dollar price range and without my preferred 128 on board storage or are missing NFC or something, unless I'm missing a separate "up to 400 bucks" article. They are all surely a vast improvement to my Nexus 4, but significantly under my budget while missing some things I'd prefer. I'm hoping I can just spend a bit more to hit more of my marks. 

Thank you for your time and input!


----------



## Amirk365 (Sep 26, 2018)

Imatron said:


> Oops, maybe I didn't need to make a topic for this, I completely missed this in the stickies. Well, here's a copy of the topic I made:
> 
> Hello, I've been on the market for something to replace my Nexus 4, which I use much like an Ipod touch, in the respect that I only use it on wifi and wont attach it to a cell service provider. I'd appreciate your input on what phone to get.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nokia 7 Plus might be your cup of tea if you're not on an American CDMA network user like Verizon.


----------



## Imatron (Sep 26, 2018)

Amirk365 said:


> Nokia 7 Plus might be your cup of tea if you're not on an American CDMA network user like Verizon.

Click to collapse



Hmm, I cant seem to find anything on the 7+, all Im seeing is a a  6.1
EDIT: Ah, there it is, not in their store for some reason. No price that I can see either. Not out yet?

Im not connecting it to a carrier, so thats a non issue.


----------



## Amirk365 (Sep 26, 2018)

Imatron said:


> Hmm, I cant seem to find anything on the 7+, all Im seeing is a a 6.1
> EDIT: Ah, there it is, not in their store for some reason. No price that I can see either. Not out yet?
> 
> Im not connecting it to a carrier, so thats a non issue.

Click to collapse



You might want to check eBay


----------



## ncageXDA (Sep 26, 2018)

*Not sure what to buy......*

Guys i'm having a really hard time deciding. Unfortunately i'm not having a hard time making the decision. 

I had a google pixel 1 xl which i like a lot unfortunately it kept breaking after multiple replacements from google. First 3 times it was the voice speaker that you use when you make calls. People could hear me but i couldn't hear them. The last time the finger print sensor died. After the 4th failure (and having to fight with the google play store) i gave up on this device because the reliability was so bad. I sold the replacement i got and had an old Iphone 6 plus hanging around that i'm still using. The issue is i hate IOS

Samsung - I love their hardware design. I love the idea of samsung pay (even through i haven't used it) that you can use it with most credit card machines that don't work with android/apple pay. My HUGE issue with samsung is updates. I somewhat understand OS upgrades but what concerns me is security patches. I keep a lot of very important stuff on my phone so having my phone vulnerable just downright scares me. I also am one that likes to keep my phones at least 2-3 years. I'm not a yearly upgrader. Am i inflating the update issue?

Pixel - First issue of course has been the unreliability of google devices. I had a nexus 6P which in the end had battery issues where it would cold reboot when the phone was about ~30% issues. At least the phone did last me almost 2 years. My first pixel issues happened before 6 months. Hopefully the pixel 2 has had a better track record. From what i've seen of the pixel 3 xl leaks we will be getting an ungodly ugly phone with a huge freakn notch. If the pixel 3 xl was the cost of the nexus devices i probably wouldn't make a huge deal of it but we will most likely be paying premium prices for these devices. From what i've seen we might get better options next year with the acquired HTC design team taking over but i really don't want to wait a year.

If you wouldn't mind i'd like your opinions

thanks....


----------



## Trinity2986 (Sep 28, 2018)

(1) Of the latest phones, what's the easiest to root?

(2) What's the easiest Verizon phone to root?


----------



## mdrumheller (Sep 28, 2018)

*Best Unlocked Android w/ Built-In Stylus under $200?*

So...budget is $200...both US and foreign manufacturers are fine as long as I can feasibly get it shipped to the US. What's the best unlocked android phone (refurbs are okay) w/ a built in stylus within that budget? I need to consider how current the android OS is (and/or whether it can be upgraded) for longevity purposes and whether it has access to the Google Play Store and whether it supports all bands of wifi. Other than that, I don't care about the rest. I don't care about size, extra features, etc. It just has to run a somewhat current version of android and run it well and have a stylus and be within my budget. Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Imatron (Sep 29, 2018)

Amirk365 said:


> You might want to check eBay

Click to collapse



I've had more time to check it out, and it looks like the Nokia 7 + lacks a major feature I wanted. After more research it looks like I need to specify USB Type C 3.1, while the 7+ has 2.0. It seems 3.1 is required for HDMI video out and dock features I wanted. It's still tempting enough to keep it on my candidates list in case nothing else comes as close.

---------- Post added at 03:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:44 AM ----------




ncageXDA said:


> Guys i'm having a really hard time deciding. Unfortunately i'm not having a hard time making the decision.
> 
> I had a google pixel 1 xl which i like a lot unfortunately it kept breaking after multiple replacements from google. First 3 times it was the voice speaker that you use when you make calls. People could hear me but i couldn't hear them. The last time the finger print sensor died. After the 4th failure (and having to fight with the google play store) i gave up on this device because the reliability was so bad. I sold the replacement i got and had an old Iphone 6 plus hanging around that i'm still using. The issue is i hate IOS
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been looking for a phone based on a 400 USD budget and these are some of the better current candidates I've seen that looked promising but with some flaws, maybe they would be a good starting point for you?

*Nokia 7 Plus. It has a Type C port but only has 2.0 (I need 3.1 for HDMI out and other docking features) It lacks a notch and that seemed to be a positive for you, the processor is on the mid range (a 660 I think).

*Essential phone. The reports on the camera quality are lackluster. It has a tiny notch for just the camera. Almost all screen on the front otherwise. 128 GB built in. Seems to be a great phone but the branding didn't take off so the company may be going under or getting sold, which may lead to update problems.

*Pocophone N1. Well reviewed phone. Lacks NFC (a must for myself), has a notch thats fairly wide so that may be a detracting feature for you.

On the higher priced end, these are out of my budget but they are tempting me:

*One Plus 6. Good features, a bit of flexability on price, but lacks NFC for me.

*Razer phone. Gaming phone. Nice display, 120 hz screen

*ROG Phone. Not out yet, expected to be expensive, 1K range in some enthusiast website guesses. Lots of attachment options like a dock with HDMI ethernet, USB and etc to use as a workstation. 

Good luck on the hunt, I've been looking for a new phone for a while and they canceled the Ara, which was my previous best candidate >_<


----------



## ncageXDA (Sep 29, 2018)

Imatron said:


> I've had more time to check it out, and it looks like the Nokia 7 + lacks a major feature I wanted. After more research it looks like I need to specify USB Type C 3.1, while the 7+ has 2.0. It seems 3.1 is required for HDMI video out and dock features I wanted. It's still tempting enough to keep it on my candidates list in case nothing else comes as close.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:44 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just realize that it has to be compatible with CDMA. I know a lot of these budget phones are not. For example OnePlus is not. They are only compatible with GSM. I'm using Xfinity Mobile and its why i need the compatability.  Thanks for replying


----------



## LlamaLord (Sep 29, 2018)

Note9 or LG think g7
Coming from Nexus 6p. Just want to play games with out problems and take a phone call here and there lol.


----------



## RobD691973 (Sep 29, 2018)

*Bootloader unlocked phone*

I'm looking to buy a new phone with an unlocked bootloader. I know the T-Mobile Samsung Galaxy Note 4 n910t has an unlocked, and most carriers are locking them now. Can anyone suggest any phones that have unlocked bootloader ? I prefer something with a larger screen, and at least 3GM RAM. I'made open to any brand. I have GSM. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 350Rocket (Sep 30, 2018)

Imatron said:


> I've had more time to check it out, and it looks like the Nokia 7 + lacks a major feature I wanted. After more research it looks like I need to specify USB Type C 3.1, while the 7+ has 2.0. It seems 3.1 is required for HDMI video out and dock features I wanted. It's still tempting enough to keep it on my candidates list in case nothing else comes as close.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:44 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What do you mean the OnePlus 6 lacks NFC for you? It has NFC obviously. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imatron (Sep 30, 2018)

350Rocket said:


> What do you mean the OnePlus 6 lacks NFC for you? It has NFC obviously.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Looks like I missed that in the specs somewhere, unless I just mixed up the reason I rejected it trying to recall so many phones so quickly. Looks like I would have rejected it for price range even though I can see on the specs page now that it does have NFC. If Im not mistaken an earlier One Plus model cut NFC from the features, could be I confused it with that too.

---------- Post added at 04:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:48 AM ----------




ncageXDA said:


> Just realize that it has to be compatible with CDMA. I know a lot of these budget phones are not. For example OnePlus is not. They are only compatible with GSM. I'm using Xfinity Mobile and its why i need the compatability.  Thanks for replying

Click to collapse



Within the phones I've been personally looking at, I think I neglected to mention the Motorola Z2 Force Edition, which appears to be either be compatible with CDMA and GSM, unless you select the model in checkout? Motorola's customer service was horrendous when my dad got a dud, not to mention a software update killed at least one if not both of his previous motorola phones. However, my dad seems to like his current Motorola Z2 play (Not the force which Im suggesting here, but there are a few motorolas you might find worth looking at) after getting the dud replaced. The Force I believe supports moto mods, which can give you an additional snap on battery, mini projector, speaker (I hear the Hasslebad camera for it is worse than it's built in one) which may prove useful. Depending on who you order from you might also get a mod or two packed with it. If the internal battery fails I assume you can improvise with a snap on in place of paying someone to swaps the internal one out. 

At the time of writing this is $299.99 USD via Motorola's website, which is a temporary sale.
https://www.motorola.com/us/products/moto-z-force-edition-gen-2

If your looking for something more expensive, I'm not too sure, as I've only looked at phones within my interests and mostly within my budget, and this is about all I've researched so far. If I happen across something else though, Ill try to check back with you.


----------



## 350Rocket (Sep 30, 2018)

I googled it to be sure, it was the OnePlus 2 that got flack for leaving out NFC.


----------



## coyttl (Sep 30, 2018)

*7" / 10" Rootable Table*

Hey all - 
This was asked 4 years ago (yeah, i searched the thread), and figured I'd check and see if anyone had any recommendations.

Looking for a 7" or 10" tablet to use in the car. Would need to be rootable, and have SD card slot (normal, micro, mini, whatever). A recent or semi-recent Android version - best if the chipset/device has custom ROMs available. Cost? Well, not looking to spend a fortune, since this isn't a gaming or media pad.  Wifi required, SIM wouldn't be bad either. USB OTG would need to be supported, but I think that's a given nowadays.

Thoughts?


----------



## 4ldach (Oct 1, 2018)

LlamaLord said:


> Note9 or LG think g7
> Coming from Nexus 6p. Just want to play games with out problems and take a phone call here and there lol.

Click to collapse



Note 9, after having a LG V10 I don't trust LG anymore


----------



## Trunksleo (Oct 1, 2018)

Which of this ones do you recommend??

Huawei p9
Samsung j6
Xiaomi a2 lite
Huawei p9 lite
Sony z5 compact (actual phone im using)
Samsung j5 prime
Lg Q6
Nokia 3.1
Sony xa1 

Im insteresring on the camera and battery.

Enviado desde mi E5803 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bloodredskies (Oct 1, 2018)

Hello everyone, I am looking into buying a new tablet. I currently own an ASUS Zenpad, and it has been a great budget tablet, but I don't think it's going to get an update to Android 9. I want a tablet that will mainly be used for watching tv shows/movies on a micro SD card, reading comic books and novels, and playing some games. And, of course, it has to get the Android 9 update. Any advice you guys could give would be appreciated.


----------



## 4ldach (Oct 2, 2018)

Trunksleo said:


> Which of this ones do you recommend??
> 
> Huawei p9
> Samsung j6
> ...

Click to collapse



Camera and battery?

I'll pick the Huawei P9


----------



## dhmagus (Oct 2, 2018)

I am in the market for a new phone. I'm on the Verizon network. I would like to install Lineage OS on the phone, or at the very least, root the phone. I'd like to have at least 3gb of ram, 32gb of storage, as well as having wireless charging.


----------



## Khloro (Oct 2, 2018)

Hello,
I am looking to purchase 2 Tablets for my kids that can play fortnite. If the tablets need to be rooted I would like something that can be easily rooted with like Kingroot or simple guide. I know i read about disabling a Graphics check or cpu check? So this is why i post my question. 

Yes i did search on this thread for Fortnite


Algolia
Showing results from **DEVICE SUGGESTION THREAD** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!
No Results Found
Search all of XDA for fortnite


----------



## lu99ke (Oct 4, 2018)

Khloro said:


> Hello,
> I am looking to purchase 2 Tablets for my kids that can play fortnite. If the tablets need to be rooted I would like something that can be easily rooted with like Kingroot or simple guide. I know i read about disabling a Graphics check or cpu check? So this is why i post my question.
> 
> Yes i did search on this thread for Fortnite
> ...

Click to collapse




To play fortnight well at all... Probably only latest Galaxy Tab S tablets... Or iPads.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Oct 4, 2018)

I've I've decided to post this question within the Device Dedicated Area of the Forum... 

My apologies!  


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*UNLESS* asked to do so, * PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my SM-G900V device.


----------



## Trunksleo (Oct 5, 2018)

I need a recomendation for my sister, she needs a dual sim phone with a excellent camera up to 500u$. Also not so big (up to 2.83" width) She will buy it on usa. So which one??


----------



## corlatemanuel (Oct 6, 2018)

Hello, what option would you recommend between the Moto G6 Plus and the HTC U Ultra? They are both at the same retail price in my country.

EDIT: Actually, I could get the U Ultra for even cheaper, at 210€. So it's an even harder choice now.


----------



## Bogdan010 (Oct 6, 2018)

corlatemanuel said:


> Hello, what option would you recommend between the Moto G6 Plus and the HTC U Ultra? They are both at the same retail price in my country.

Click to collapse



Moto G6 Plus has a slighty better performance than HTC U Ultra but HTC U Ultra has a better camera. Your choice and what you need


----------



## corlatemanuel (Oct 6, 2018)

Bogdan010 said:


> Moto G6 Plus has a slighty better performance than HTC U Ultra but HTC U Ultra has a better camera. Your choice and what you need

Click to collapse



Hmm, that's weird, I thought the Snapdragon 821 is faster, that was kind of the main thing to even consider the U Ultra for, the camera being the second one. Admitedly, I haven't actually seen any comparison between the 630 and the 821. I'll try to search more, even if it's hard to find relevant speed tests for the U Ultra, since it's so old.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Bogdan010 (Oct 6, 2018)

corlatemanuel said:


> Hmm, that's weird, I thought the Snapdragon 821 is faster, that was kind of the main thing to even consider the U Ultra for, the camera being the second one. Admitedly, I haven't actually seen any comparison between the 630 and the 821. I'll try to search more, even if it's hard to find relevant speed tests for the U Ultra, since it's so old.

Click to collapse



In my opinion I'll go for HTC U Ultra because it has a sd 821, but HTC U Ultra is a 2017 device compared to moto g6 plus which is a 2018 device (mid-range)


----------



## corlatemanuel (Oct 6, 2018)

Bogdan010 said:


> In my opinion I'll go for HTC U Ultra because it has a sd 821, but HTC U Ultra is a 2017 device compared to moto g6 plus which is a 2018 device (mid-range)

Click to collapse



The thing is that there are 3 main advantages for the G6 Plus:
1. Easily unlockable bootloader and treble support
2. (Apparently) faster CPU
3. Stock Android Oreo, can be used with Substratum x Andromeda

The main advantage (I think) for the U Ultra would be the camera, but there's an obvious disadvantage. It's an old phone. In less than a year it won't get updates anymore. It will hardly even get Android P. I think I'll br going with the G6 Plus, still not sure.


----------



## Bogdan010 (Oct 6, 2018)

corlatemanuel said:


> The thing is that there are 3 main advantages for the G6 Plus:
> 1. Easily unlockable bootloader and treble support
> 2. (Apparently) faster CPU
> 3. Stock Android Oreo, can be used with Substratum x Andromeda
> ...

Click to collapse



That's right and G6 Plus will get Android Pie which is better than stuck on oreo with HTC


----------



## corlatemanuel (Oct 6, 2018)

Bogdan010 said:


> That's right and G6 Plus will get Android Pie which is better than stuck on oreo with HTC

Click to collapse



Yeah, I looked at some photo comparisons and even the camera seems better on the G6 Plus, the photos are sharper and more colorful. I'm pretty sure what I'm going for now.

One last thing, judging by your name, is there any chance that you're Romanian?


----------



## briandanforth1 (Oct 7, 2018)

My younger brother is replacing an old crap ZTE and I'd like to get some input from the intelligent XDA community.

He is looking to spend around $150 give or take a little. At that price point, I think he is likely best off to purchase something used, refurbished, or preowned that was once top of the line. He mainly just browses the internet and plays some decently graphic intensive games. With that said, he does not have to play at the highest settings and would rather have smooth gameplay.  I've noted the following for him;

Pixel XL
Motorola G5S Plus
Motorola G6 Play (New at $180)
Oneplus 3T
Samsung S7
LG G6

Am I missing a great phone anywhere that just needs a little dust knocked off? Or maybe even a brand new one that's a steal at the price point? Of the phones listed, what do folks think? Anything else is welcomed too. I just want to help him get the best phone he can for money because he doesn't have much of it and needs a good phone. A month or two down the line, I may be looking to do the same as well. My Nexus 6 is showing its age nowadays.


----------



## gotcha640 (Oct 7, 2018)

Pre-order pixel 3 or wait for oneplus 6t launch to decide? My Op3 is getting tired, charger doesn't often dash charge. Size and camera say pixel. Price isn't too big a deal. Will probably keep about 18 months. Headphone jack would have been nice, but not going to fuss about it.


----------



## 350Rocket (Oct 7, 2018)

I'd go with the OnePlus 3t but I'm biased. I bought the OnePlus 5 new after trying to find a used 3 or 3t. The OnePlus 5 has been the best phone I've ever had and I once had a used OnePlus one I loved also. The g6 would be a nice phone also but I had a lot of bad luck with LG phones. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## briandanforth1 (Oct 8, 2018)

350Rocket said:


> I'd go with the OnePlus 3t but I'm biased. I bought the OnePlus 5 new after trying to find a used 3 or 3t. The OnePlus 5 has been the best phone I've ever had and I once had a used OnePlus one I loved also. The g6 would be a nice phone also but I had a lot of bad luck with LG phones.

Click to collapse



I appreciate your input. He posted the question on Reddit in which one reply pretty much elaborated on what you've said. Apparently the LG G6, V10, and V20 have issues with bootloops. My personal recommendation was the 3T as well but that was entirely based on things I've read rather than any sort of personal experience.

He plans to wait til atleast Tuesday (Oct 9th) for the new Pixel to be released. Figure good chance for some new listings on Swappa and hopefully better price  Any other input is still appreciated.


----------



## 350Rocket (Oct 8, 2018)

I thought maybe they finally got their Cr&p together with the g6. I knew they had bootloops from the g4 to the g5 and also the v10+20. I personally owned a G2, nexus 4 and 5 all of which had hardware issues. I also replaced the motherboard for a friend with a g3 that was overheating. I sold my g4 before it got old enough to fail. 

Going by the quietness of the OnePlus 5 forums there doesn't seem to be a lot of hardware issues besides the jelly scrolling that myself and many others don't even notice without looking for it. 

From here on I will likely stick with a OnePlus because I can't afford a pixel and I use the headphone jack every day.


----------



## gotcha640 (Oct 8, 2018)

Not sure I understand why you guys are talking about 3T. I'm looking at the pixel 3 getting released 10/9, oneplus 6T getting launched 10/17. With the delivery times on the first two pixels of up to a month, and the Op3 took about a month, I'd like to order one of them right away.

I'll probably end up ordering the op6t as soon as possible, hope the camera is great, and see how the pixel stacks up in 6 months.

---------- Post added at 06:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:24 PM ----------




350Rocket said:


> From here on I will likely stick with a OnePlus because I can't afford a pixel and I use the headphone jack every day.

Click to collapse



Neither the op6t nor the pixel 3 will have a 3.5 built in, but both come with adapters. Pretty sure that's been confirmed for at least weeks.


----------



## 350Rocket (Oct 8, 2018)

Yeah I thought I read that there somewhere recently. I will probably be buying a used OnePlus 6 in 1-3 years depending on how my OnePlus 5 holds up. Then I will try to use that as long as I can. Being without a headphone jack is messed up IMO. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## lu99ke (Oct 8, 2018)

briandanforth1 said:


> My younger brother is replacing an old crap ZTE and I'd like to get some input from the intelligent XDA community.
> 
> He is looking to spend around $150 give or take a little. At that price point, I think he is likely best off to purchase something used, refurbished, or preowned that was once top of the line. He mainly just browses the internet and plays some decently graphic intensive games. With that said, he does not have to play at the highest settings and would rather have smooth gameplay. I've noted the following for him;
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pixel XL hands down IMO... Best camera by a long way... And will have longest support... And best or second best community support ( behind 3t maybe )..


----------



## Doriasso (Oct 8, 2018)

Hey guys,im looking for a substitute for my S5,i would like something that would allow a lot of customizations(Xposed of course) and if possibile a good range of custom Roms,good camera and battery life and not too big(something the size of a s8/p20 would be great...my budget is 400 €,is there something good enough for this price?


----------



## briandanforth1 (Oct 9, 2018)

lu99ke said:


> Pixel XL hands down IMO... Best camera by a long way... And will have longest support... And best or second best community support ( behind 3t maybe )..

Click to collapse



Thanks for the input. The community is what I really value about the Nexus/Pixel line of phones. I'm still using a Nexus 6 and not a doubt it in my mind that I wouldn't have had the experience that I have without XDA or the online community of the folks.


----------



## Amirk365 (Oct 9, 2018)

Doriasso said:


> Hey guys,im looking for a substitute for my S5,i would like something that would allow a lot of customizations(Xposed of course) and if possibile a good range of custom Roms,good camera and battery life and not too big(something the size of a s8/p20 would be great...my budget is 400 €,is there something good enough for this price?

Click to collapse



Look in OnePlus's direction. Solid builds and great support.


----------



## x_orange90_x (Oct 10, 2018)

I'm currently torn between the LG Q7+ and the Samsung Galaxy A6+. I'm on Metro and my budget is only $300. Both of these phones are fairly comparable specs except the Samsung has a larger Super AMOLED screen and better cameras. Another upside to the A6+ is it's already rootable whereas the Q7+ isn't and it isn't looking like it will be either. 

I can get the Samsung from Amazon right now factory unlocked for $290, but with no warranty because it's "International Stock" from a third party seller. It is however brand new. The LG I'd have to buy outright directly at the Metro store. I'm open to suggestions but my finger is hovering over the Amazon Checkout button ATM ?


----------



## gotcha640 (Oct 10, 2018)

Moto X4? I got two for my parents through Google fi for 250 each.


----------



## x_orange90_x (Oct 10, 2018)

gotcha640 said:


> Moto X4? I got two for my parents through Google fi for 250 each.

Click to collapse



I checked it out and didn't really consider it much compared to the other 3. Someone on Amazon said it didn't work on Metro, but I'm not really sure if there's any truth to that.. It is unlocked and GSM so I couldn't imagine why it wouldn't


----------



## 350Rocket (Oct 11, 2018)

gotcha640 said:


> Not sure I understand why you guys are talking about 3T. I'm looking at the pixel 3 getting released 10/9, oneplus 6T getting launched 10/17. With the delivery times on the first two pixels of up to a month, and the Op3 took about a month, I'd like to order one of them right away.
> 
> I'll probably end up ordering the op6t as soon as possible, hope the camera is great, and see how the pixel stacks up in 6 months.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which is exactly why I would buy a OnePlus 6 right now if I was looking for a new phone and then I'd keep it as long as possible to delay having to carry an adapter to plug in my car stereo or headphones. I can barely remember to bring everything I need in a day and one thing I finally don't need is a charger because the battery life is finally good enough it's impossible to kill my phone in a day. But I do use the headphone jack every day and I won't remember the adaptor.


----------



## Hummerschmidt (Oct 11, 2018)

*hmm*



x_orange90_x said:


> I checked it out and didn't really consider it much compared to the other 3. Someone on Amazon said it didn't work on Metro, but I'm not really sure if there's any truth to that.. It is unlocked and GSM so I couldn't imagine why it wouldn't

Click to collapse



I think it is wrong info about not working in Metro...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## CamoGeko (Oct 11, 2018)

350Rocket said:


> Yeah I thought I read that there somewhere recently. I will probably be buying a used OnePlus 6 in 1-3 years depending on how my OnePlus 5 holds up. Then I will try to use that as long as I can. Being without a headphone jack is messed up IMO.

Click to collapse



OnePlus 5 is still an amazing device, beats a Pixel in almost all factors imo. Its actually way easier to modify/customize as well.

Personally I have two of the best phones from last year currently imo - Essential Phone and OnePlus 5. Both can be bought fairly cheap nowadays.


Sent from my PH-1 using XDA Labs


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 12, 2018)

Does anyone know what to get if I don’t want internet? It’s got to be touch QWERTY but no WiFi and no net. A touch screen dumbohone. I’m on xfinity mobile and qlkink gov provider. I am desperate trying to get rid of access to the net. But I need touch texting.


----------



## Chintu91 (Oct 12, 2018)

Hi,
I want to buy new phone(2018 modal) around 15k in india with very good dev support and custom Rom's (display size 5 to 5.5 inch)
suggest me


----------



## CamoGeko (Oct 12, 2018)

Chintu91 said:


> Hi,
> I want to buy new phone(2018 modal) around 15k in india with very good dev support and custom Rom's (display size 5 to 5.5 inch)
> suggest me

Click to collapse



Pocophone F1?


Sent from my PH-1 using XDA Labs


----------



## Chintu91 (Oct 12, 2018)

geko95gek said:


> Pocophone F1?
> Sent from my PH-1 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



*Thx  bro to replies can you suggest me Any other phone's*


----------



## CamoGeko (Oct 12, 2018)

Chintu91 said:


> Thx bro to replies can you suggest me Any other phone's

Click to collapse



There really isn't much, 15k rupees is pretty low.

Xiaomi is probably your best choice. Maybe even your only choice for good development support.


Sent from my PH-1 using XDA Labs


----------



## YayJohn (Oct 14, 2018)

My mom is using a iPhone 5 and because Apple are jerks the phone is getting really slow so she wants to buy a new phone here is what she wants in the phone
Good battery life
Good camera
average performance
32 Gb or more
And the budget is 206.94$


----------



## CamoGeko (Oct 14, 2018)

YayJohn said:


> My mom is using a iPhone 5 and because Apple are jerks the phone is getting really slow so she wants to buy a new phone here is what she wants in the phone
> Good battery life
> Good camera
> average performance
> ...

Click to collapse



Xioami Mi A2 Lite?


Sent from my PH-1 using XDA Labs


----------



## Taskmaste2946 (Oct 15, 2018)

I'm looking for a used phone $110 or below with good custom ROM support & a fingerprint sensor (preferably to also have USB-C or Quick Charge), and preferably an OLED screen


----------



## kongeo (Oct 16, 2018)

I'm looking for a replacement of my redmi note 4..

I look for future proof,bug free as much as possible,nice camera and good screen (Netflix) and battery as good as possible..

In my budget I can get s9+,iphone8,p20pro and almoat every high end device..I'm more between s9+,iphone8


----------



## Trunksleo (Oct 16, 2018)

Which smartphone do you recommend me under 300 dolars??? I want a good camera, battery and small size.


----------



## manfire7 (Oct 16, 2018)

I'm looking to get into development here especially kernels and low level stuff but none of my last several devices have had an unlockable bootloader. What's my best bet for something as cheap as possible with an active development community? 

I was looking at an htc one m8 for about $50 but that phones getting pretty old.


----------



## briandanforth1 (Oct 18, 2018)

I'm thinking it will cost a little more but the Nexus and Pixel lines would be my thought. I'm using a Nexus 6, a phone from 2014 I think, but still a community of folks developing for it.


----------



## CamoGeko (Oct 19, 2018)

briandanforth1 said:


> I'm thinking it will cost a little more but the Nexus and Pixel lines would be my thought. I'm using a Nexus 6, a phone from 2014 I think, but still a community of folks developing for it.

Click to collapse




Nexus 6 is one of the best 2nd hand 32bit devices for development imo.


Sent from my ONE E1003 using XDA Labs


----------



## swiftbones74 (Oct 20, 2018)

manfire7 said:


> I'm looking to get into development here especially kernels and low level stuff but none of my last several devices have had an unlockable bootloader. What's my best bet for something as cheap as possible with an active development community?
> 
> I was looking at an htc one m8 for about $50 but that phones getting pretty old.

Click to collapse



I would recommend a galaxy s5 to someone in you position. 

Sent from my kltevzw using XDA Labs


----------



## CamoGeko (Oct 20, 2018)

swiftbones74 said:


> I would recommend a galaxy s5 to someone in you position.

Click to collapse



Why get something so old, especially a Samsung?

It doesn't even have AOSP Pie.


Sent from my ONE E1003 using XDA Labs


----------



## swiftbones74 (Oct 20, 2018)

geko95gek said:


> Why get something so old, especially a Samsung?
> 
> It doesn't even have Pie.

Click to collapse



Because he wants to spend $50. The device never got even Nougat from Samsung but Los/AOSP ROM'S are plentiful. There are still some bugs on pie  but it will definitely get official Los 16 and probably beyond. True its arm32 but I think it makes sense for a person on a shoestring budget that want to get into kernel development. 

Don't get me wrong, I hear you, Samsung sucks but the s5 is good for the $ money IMO.

Sent from my kltevzw using XDA Labs


----------



## mena99 (Oct 21, 2018)

*Which  windows tablet i should get ???*

hello so i have budget close to 250-300 USD and i just want to buy the most powerful tablet i can get , i'm talking about stylus , Strong processor and high speed rams 

i don't care if its used or pre owned or refurbished as long as its in almost as good as new condition 

it has to be not bigger than 10 inches because i'm planning to carry it every day on my cargo pants ( i currently carry galaxy note 8 which is 8inches ) in it 

--- i have my eyes on 
surface pro 2 10 inches 8gb i5 best processor so far
dell venue 11 pro 7139 i5-4300y , 8gb 10 inches
Chuwi Hi10 Pro ( if there is a 8gb rams of it )
i saw some asus t100 but i dont know 4gb rams is pretty not very smart choice specially that rams are glued to the motherboard 

anything else ??? 
i like dell venue but almost every top 10 article doesnt have it at all

any suggestions ?
thanks


----------



## eriol1 (Oct 21, 2018)

mena99 said:


> hello so i have budget close to 250-300 USD and i just want to buy the most powerful tablet i can get , i'm talking about stylus , Strong processor and high speed rams
> 
> i don't care if its used or pre owned or refurbished as long as its in almost as good as new condition
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't know about the others but the chuwi is pretty low quality so I wouldn't recommend carrying it around. They're cheap and you get what you pay for.


----------



## mena99 (Oct 21, 2018)

eriol1 said:


> Don't know about the others but the chuwi is pretty low quality so I wouldn't recommend carrying it around. They're cheap and you get what you pay for.

Click to collapse



I dont know man , i kinda agree with you but i see it featured on many top 10 tablets for 2018 

Also what about dell venu11 pro i5 8gb ram
Surface 2 i5 8gb ram
Asus t100
And if there is any other suggestions,  i need the best tablet i can get for such a tiny budget i hqve


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## geddyt (Oct 21, 2018)

*Verizon: Unlockable bootloader and easy root?*

I read the last 20 pages of this thread, so sorry if this has already been answered.  I'm on the Verizon network because I've got a tower sitting right on the property where I work, so I can stream sporting events and whatnot reliably work really hard while there and do this to the tune of about 40GB per month.  I'm currently using a Moto X Pure from ~2015, but it finally took its last drop yesterday, causing random blackouts that require peeling the back cover and unplugging/replugging the battery to reboot.

I've bounced from Developer Editions/etc. for nearly a decade now for one reason: So I can bypass the entitlement check and hotspot my phone on a grandfathered unlimited plan.  That's pretty much all I care about.  I want a phone on the Verizon network that I can very easily unlock the bootloader, root, remove bloatware, edit the entitlement check file, and that's pretty much it.  What's the best device out there right now with a strong development community that will make that process easy?  For under, say, $400?

I see the Moto X4 is $300 right now, and I understand that its bootloader is unlockable.  I've really liked my last two Moto phones (Moto Gestures, etc.).  Would this be a good candidate?  Must have expandable storage, and I'd prefer a 3.5 jack.  I'd be willing to part with the gestures, though, if there's a phone that's way better or just as good and cheaper.  To be clear: Don't really care about custom ROMs, Android versions, wireless charging, NFC, fingerprint sensors and all of those things.  Just stable, decent battery, good build, decent camera, decent price, and the ability to clean bloat and bypass the entitlement check for free mobile hot-spotting.

One last question: Is buying a new phone right now even smart at all with 5G coming early next year?  Should I just hold my current jalopy together with bubble gum and duct tape for the time being so I don't feel like I'm stuck with an expensive brick in five months?

Any suggestions are really appreciated.


----------



## vulus (Oct 22, 2018)

i'm looking for a rugged phone that can be rooted and flashed with a custom rom. that's basically it. it needs to be able to withstand a beating - i hear there are some "not-so-rugged" rugged phones. i've spent the last 3 years with a Kyocera Torque KC-S701 (the european version of the Brigadier, without sapphire shield) and the thing took quite a beating (and drowning also) and is still going pretty strong but the battery is getting old and still carrying stock rom stuck in kitkat. i'm currently trying to root it following the procedure of someone from xda but i'm willing to risk bricking it so maybe i'll need a new one son 

any advice?
thanks in advance


----------



## mena99 (Oct 22, 2018)

*Sad*

No 8ne is really active in this post anymore

I asked 5 days ago , no reply except 2 other questions


----------



## 350Rocket (Oct 23, 2018)

mena99 said:


> No 8ne is really active in this post anymore
> 
> I asked 5 days ago , no reply except 2 other questions

Click to collapse



I think the popularity of tablets is fairly low on these forums compared to smartphones. I know a lot of things about different current smartphones if someone was to ask me for advice on a new purchase, but I know nothing about any of the different tablets available. I think a lot of people on here are the same so you might have to wait a bit for a reply or try watching some reviews on YouTube or something.


----------



## xacobecm (Oct 23, 2018)

Trunksleo said:


> Which smartphone do you recommend me under 300 dolars??? I want a good camera, battery and small size.

Click to collapse



I just bought Huawei Nova 3i, great camera, very good battery, and it has 6.3" screen but size is small because it has a nice screen percentage.  Also it's a gorgeous phone if you care about that.


----------



## cometbike (Oct 25, 2018)

Personally I'm looking for a cheap tracphone type smart phone that can interface with my DJI drone. However I need to be able to root it easily-- there isn't enough support yet for a SAMSUNG GALAXY J7 CROWN but that's the one I'm leaning toward. -- Any suggestions?


----------



## BSKVL (Oct 26, 2018)

*help in Finding a Phone for my budget*

Im gonna buy a new phone, i currently use Samsung Galaxy j5 2015.
i have a budget of 200 USD.
Im mainly interested in camera quality(macro ,and nature photo, i like doing photography as far as i can with phone, camera should be better than j5)
Battery life being more than a day with normal usage.

Im not going after a brand or a type. 
I'll be glad if you could help me with selecting a phone. please provide me with reasons  and suggestions.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## donnertrud (Oct 28, 2018)

Hey guys,

I am looking for a phone which has ~7 inches. The reason for that is, that my hands are very big and I just like the size and screen quality more than the performance of a phone. I have been happy with the Mi Mix 1 for a very long time now, but I really want to go one size bigger in terms of display. So far, the only phone I was coming across was the Mi Max 3, however, since I also like custom ROM's, the support for custom roms for the mi max 3 does not seem as big as it has been for the mi max 3. Any suggestions ? Is there a phablet coming next year or is it not worth waiting ?


----------



## thepcmedicinia (Oct 29, 2018)

*Seeking Advice on Replacement Smartphone*

Greetings to all, 

My current/previous smartphone is/was a refurbished, unlockedLG G5 H830 purchased from a seller on E-Bay. In attempting to gain root access, a problem was encountered and now the smartphone is bricked, saying it is trying to update the firmware.  While I am continuing to try and breathe life back into it, I feel I am in a losing fight, so I am looking at replacing it. Advice on selecting a replacement is the purpose of my post.


My provider (Tracfone) has the following smartphone that are within my price range: Samsung Galaxy J7 Sky Pro (S727VL); Samsung Galaxy J3 Luna Pro (S327VL); LG Stylo 3 (L84VL); LG TREASURE LTE (L52VL); LG REBEL 3 LTE (L158VL). Aside from differences in price, technologically the smartphone are all similar.  What I am wanting to know is: Among the choices I have, which of these smartphones are best (read easiest, although the process of gaining root access seems to be anything BUT easy) in terms of gaining root access?


I thank those responding to my post and sharing their wisdom in advance!


----------



## YayJohn (Oct 31, 2018)

thepcmedicinia said:


> Greetings to all,
> 
> My current/previous smartphone is/was a refurbished, unlockedLG G5 H830 purchased from a seller on E-Bay. In attempting to gain root access, a problem was encountered and now the smartphone is bricked, saying it is trying to update the firmware. While I am continuing to try and breathe life back into it, I feel I am in a losing fight, so I am looking at replacing it. Advice on selecting a replacement is the purpose of my post.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U have twrp installed?


----------



## thepcmedicinia (Oct 31, 2018)

YayJohn said:


> U have twrp installed?

Click to collapse




No. I did noit have TWRP installed on my G5. When I attempted to do so, TWRP informed me I needed root access to install it. Is it possible that there is more than one version of TWRP available in the Google Play store OR perhaps I should have downloaded it from an alternate source. In any case I don't think the G5 is recoverable.  If I am wrong (and as limited as my knowledge is this could esily be true) please let me know!


But going forward, one of the first apps that I shall install on a new smartphone will be TWRP.


----------



## YayJohn (Oct 31, 2018)

thepcmedicinia said:


> No. I did noit have TWRP installed on my G5. When I attempted to do so, TWRP informed me I needed root access to install it. Is it possible that there is more than one version of TWRP available in the Google Play store OR perhaps I should have downloaded it from an alternate source. In any case I don't think the G5 is recoverable.  If I am wrong (and as limited as my knowledge is this could esily be true) please let me know!
> 
> 
> But going forward, one of the first apps that I shall install on a new smartphone will be TWRP.

Click to collapse



you need to install twrp through bootloader, can u access it? (hold power button and volume down) also can u unlock it? (if u don't know how to unlock it it's ok)
if you can access bootloader I might be able to unbrick your phone.
how did you brick it in the first place?


----------



## Kantilo (Nov 1, 2018)

Hello, I do not know what to take as a phone, I spotted the One Plus 6 / 6T but there is no official LOS release to date and I do not know if there is any, if not someone would have a phone to advise me? I spotted the Redmi Note 5


----------



## Bidiminished (Nov 1, 2018)

My OnePlus 3 is dying, I'm looking for a phone with the following features:

1. Strong dev community (custom ROMs).
2. Headphone jack
3. Great camera
4. Prefer OLED display (I use always on display), no notch

The best options I've found are:
OnePlus 6: Honestly the main thing I have against it is that it's ugly as hell: notch, useless secondary camera, awkward fingerprint scanner and I'm tired of OnePlus's marketing PR nonsense. In terms of sheer specs it seems like the best option though
OnePlus 5T: Seems to have everything apart from a good camera. But the SoC is kind of old and it isn't that much cheaper than the 6
Pocophone F1: I'm not sure how well always on display will work with the LCD screen. Also not sure of the camera quality or where else they cut corners to keep the price low

Any other phones I should take a look at? Or any insights into the three I researched?


----------



## madmrt (Nov 6, 2018)

Ok so I need help with finding a phone that is around $200 USD here are my requirements for the phone I want it to play games like pubg and games like that with lag don't care if I have to play on lowest settings just want to be able to play and I don't want the battery to die quick or have the phone heat up don't care what company makes the phone as long as it works on the metro by tmobile gsm network  plus I don't want an outdated phone unless it has Oreo or better if it can I want it to have a headphone jack


----------



## beto.oranek (Nov 7, 2018)

*thx*



madmrt said:


> Ok so I need help with finding a phone that is around $200 USD here are my requirements for the phone I want it to play games like pubg and games like that with lag don't care if I have to play on lowest settings just want to be able to play and I don't want the battery to die quick or have the phone heat up don't care what company makes the phone as long as it works on the metro by tmobile gsm network  plus I don't want an outdated phone unless it has Oreo or better if it can I want it to have a headphone jack

Click to collapse



Thanks for idea lol


----------



## sneak (Nov 10, 2018)

I've had the Nexus 5 since the year it released and I've loved the phone. The power button has been broken for quite some time now (causes boot loops because it gets stuck), I've not been satisfied with the 16GB advertised space and even if I change the partitioning I can't use any Oreo ROMs. The battery life could be better and the case is also falling apart but I don't want to buy a case for it. I'm considering an upgrade because someone I know picked up a Mate SE for $250 and it seems good.

I don't obsess over the camera like many people for some odd reason do. These phones have several functions, not just a camera. If I want professional photos I'll buy a real camera. I want to make sure it doesn't have CarrierIQ or anything similar. I want the phone to perform well and I want one that isn't loaded by default with bloatware or locked to a specific carrier. Speaking of that I want to be able to use it on AT&T currently. It must be at least as good as the Nexus 5 and I'm thinking of a budget around $300, maybe $350. I want the battery life to not be a disaster and I always prefer phones which aren't setup to try to obstruct the user's wishes at every corner. That means I don't want phones that are excessively irritating to root or flash things onto. I want to be able to do what I want with the device I payed for with my money. By the way, when I say I want it to perform well I don't mean "cheating on benchmarks by removing thermal throttling from the CPU when a benchmark app is open" but actual performance. I would love to have native Qi charging support since I primarily use that to charge my Nexus 5. Headphone jack and NFC is always a plus. I don't think I care about the notch everyone is fighting over... I don't see why it would be the big deal people make it out to be. Expandable storage would be nice, after suffering through only having the 16GB (-partitioned out space and OS) the Nexus 5 had. A pure Android stock ROM would be nice, like the Nexus 5 had but isn't mandatory (I've heard good things about EMUI too).

Any idea if it's generally shady people selling phones on eBay? This is an LG G6 for $314, which seems like a good deal compared to the price it normally goes for but I haven't don't know much about buying phones off eBay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-FACTOR...P-Dual-lens-Black-Platinum-white/332846276805. I'm just asking if in general it's a bad idea to buy off eBay or if it's an option I should consider when making a choice on a phone.

I'm located in the US and intend to stay with AT&T or use Verizon. T-Mobile is unacceptable and Sprint is frowned upon.


----------



## BrotherMark456 (Nov 11, 2018)

Hello everyone!

Can someone give me a suggestion on a high end quality phone that is easy to root?

---------- Post added at 10:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 AM ----------

Hello!

Which of the Samsung S5 model is the EASIEST to root?


Thank you!


----------



## maujavier91 (Nov 11, 2018)

What do you think about the Nokia 6.1 plus or the redmi note 6 pro, i like the small design of nokia but the redmi has the better battery, also what do you think about the potential community strenght of each, which one do you believe will have steady supply of roms in the future.


----------



## olliewills (Nov 12, 2018)

*Galaxy Note 8, OnePlus 6T, Xiaomi Mi Mix 3.......*

Evening all,

So, as expected, this is a thread to ask the community what phone I should buy for my next upgrade! (SHOCK!)

I've see a lot of these threads where people ask really open-ended questions with very little detail about their personal circumstances, making it impossible for anyone to make a meaningful suggestion. As a result, I'm going to go the other direction and drop in as much detail as I can about myself and what I'm looking for, so people have something to work with.

Here goes....

I'm currently rocking an HTC One (M7) from, what, late 2013ish? I know, super old, hence needing to upgrade.

*About Me:*
- I live in the UK
- I'm a web UX designer and graphic artist
- I'm a geek
- I'm into staying healthy (mostly running, some gym and a healthy diet)
- I'm not afraid to root a phone and install a custom rom down the line if the phone needs it
- I spend a lot of time reading stuff on the internet

*My phone needs/behaviours (or lack of):*
- Sim-free, unlocked, off contract
- As fast and reliable a chipset as possible
- 6+ Gb of RAM
- A good camera is essential. I have a two-year-old and my phone is usually the first camera I have to hand to capture all the crazy stuff he does!
- A battery that can get me 2 days of light-medium use is fine
- I don't upgrade frequently so need something that will last for at least 2-3 years before becoming too slow to use
- I don't care about a front-facing camera. I take maybe 2 selfies a year and I can't remember the last time a made a video call via a phone
- No notch is preferable but I'm not as worked up over it as some people seem to be, so it's not a deal-breaker
- I already use BT headphones so lack of 3.5mm jack doesn't really bother me. It's a nice-to-have, but again, not a deal-breaker
- I've never dropped a phone in the bath and I have no intention of taking one swimming, so an official IP rating is not needed
- Whatever phone I get will almost certainly get covered in a protective case so pretty looks aren't really an issue
- I'd like a big screen, 6 inches or more, with a ppi above 400
- I don't do any gaming on my phone
- I don't use Facebook, Twitter or Instagram
- I value well-optimised, well-designed software
- I'm not bothered about the weight of the phone. The 30g-ish difference between a light phone and a heavy phone is imperceptible to most people in real-world use. Most of the time my phone is carried in a Molle pouch on my daysack and not in a pocket.

*My top 10 most used apps are:*
1. Chrome
2. Spotify
3. Google Photos
4. WhatsApp
5. Gmail
6. Tapatalk
7. Amazon
8. Endomondo
9. MyFitnessPal
10. Google Maps

*Budget:*
I've got £500-550 to spend at most

*Phones I've considered:*
- Samsung Galaxy S8 Plus
- Samsung Galaxy Note 8
- Huawei Mate 10 Pro (Almost bought this before I realised that Huawei now lock their bootloaders)
- Oneplus 6T
- Xiaomi Mi Mix 3

Think that's about it. Any help is greatly appreciated!

Thanks,

Ollie


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## CamoGeko (Nov 12, 2018)

olliewills said:


> Evening all,
> 
> So, as expected, this is a thread to ask the community what phone I should buy for my next upgrade! (SHOCK!)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Good evening mate, and welcome to XDA.

That's a great description of what you're looking for, and honestly from the list that you specified I would have to recommend the OnePlus 6T. It pretty much has what you're looking for, latest SoC, more than enough RAM, good build quality as with pretty much all OnePlus devices and clean software with updates streaming in regularly. Oh and let's not forget the in-screen fingerprint scanner!

I love the fact that you still use the HTC M7, that's one of my all time favourite devices. 

PS. If you don't mind waiting till next year for the new smaller and more efficient 7nm SoC then the OP7 would be my recommendation. If you want a new phone now get the 6T!


Sent from my PH-1 using XDA Labs


----------



## 350Rocket (Nov 13, 2018)

If it was me I'd get the OnePlus 6 because I use my headphone jack every day, but since you don't care I'd recommend OnePlus 6t like the previous reply. I bought the OnePlus 5 15 months ago and plan to use it for another few years hopefully. I still have an HTC one m8 for a tv remote, car speedometer, flashlight (dual flashes are way better than the OnePlus 5 for a flashlight) among other things.


----------



## olliewills (Nov 13, 2018)

CamoGeko said:


> I love the fact that you still use the HTC M7, that's one of my all time favourite devices.
> 
> PS. If you don't mind waiting till next year for the new smaller and more efficient 7nm SoC then the OP6T is my recommendation.

Click to collapse



My M7 has been a perfectly good phone all these years. I've put a couple of different ROMs on it over hat time to try and keep it going but at this point apps are simply getting too heavy for it to run smoothly and it's missing out on the latest versions of Android. It's also developed the purple haze on the camera making photos virtually unusable except if taken in perfect lighting conditions.

I had thought about waiting for the OnePlus 7 but that's still another 6 months away and my phone is already getting seriously painful to use. That kind of waiting game is also one that easily mean you never find the right time to upgrade as there's always something new 'just around the corner'. Obviously waiting for the OP7 would mean getting 2nd gen UD fingerprint sensors, more efficient chip and maybe 5G support. 

I think my plan currently is to wait and see what crops up on black friday deals and go from there. The OP6T is the strong contender right now, though I'm not completely un-sold on a Note 8, even if the chip is a bit older now.


----------



## EEngineer (Nov 15, 2018)

*WTB 10-inch Tablet,1920 x 1200, Rootable*

I'm looking for an *Android tablet*, screen size must be *10-inches or larger*, screen resolution must be *1920 x 1200 or better*.
The tablet MUST be *rootable* (except by Kingroot).
I'd like to be able to buy the tablet new or used off eBay for under $150.

Thank you!


----------



## gorman42 (Nov 15, 2018)

I was suggested to post the following here.

I'm currently using a Nexus 6P, bought it new in September 2016 (right before Pixel came out, wasn't interested in what it had to offer).

Now I find myself unable to put in a new battery in, as no official OEM part is available, nor Google is offering any kind of service (and the relevant thread for Nexus 6P is full of unsatisfied users, with 3rd party batteries not holding a candle to the original one). I think about what Apple offers but I don't want to switch to iOS. On the other hand, thinking how powerful a Snapdragon 845 is (and the amount of RAM installed nowadays) I doubt that in two years time I would find myself in a different position (ie. smartphone absolutely ok for my needs were it not for battery seriously compromised).

So the question is: which Android manufacturers offer services similar to what Apple does for their smartphone's battery? Back in my Galaxy Note 3 days I used to laugh at Apple forcing consumers through official service for a simple battery exchange. Nowadays... well, service battery exchange sure beats no reliable solution at all.


----------



## Amirk365 (Nov 17, 2018)

gorman42 said:


> I was suggested to post the following here.
> 
> I'm currently using a Nexus 6P, bought it new in September 2016 (right before Pixel came out, wasn't interested in what it had to offer).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Might as well get a OnePlus 6t mate. While they only provide two years of major software support, the ROM community is strong, especially with Treble around.


----------



## gorman42 (Nov 17, 2018)

Amirk365 said:


> Might as well get a OnePlus 6t mate. While they only provide two years of major software support, the ROM community is strong, especially with Treble around.

Click to collapse



Yeah, but does OnePlus offer batter exchange services?


----------



## 350Rocket (Nov 17, 2018)

I am not sure if OnePlus offers battery exchange services. I would assume they would because I used their online tech support chat about an ongoing charging issue I have they were quick to offer a way for me to send it to them for repair for a free repair estimate before going ahead with repair. It turned out I was over the 1yr warranty by then. 

I already bought an OEM battery on eBay for about $20 and then bought a replacement charging port/headphone jack assembly for $11 to replace at the same time. This phone is reportedly very easy to repair so I'm just doing it myself while watching one of the many YouTube videos showing how to do it. 

I'd rather have a phone that was built to be repairable and has parts available online than a phone that is not really repairable but the manufacturer will repair or replace it for you up to a certain age but after that it costs a fortune to repair or just has to be replaced. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 350Rocket (Nov 18, 2018)

I'm also noticing the ram management that I really hadn't noticed anything to complain about in the past seems improved lately on my OnePlus 5 after 15 months of stock software and ota updates...I'll be watching a YouTube video and have to pause it and jump out because I'm having dinner with my girlfriend or something...then more than 24 hours later I click on YouTube and the same video is still in ram and opens instantly. Maybe because I stopped backing out of apps as much recently because this phone has made me less worried about leaving them open because it's so much more stable than most phones I've had over the years, I'm not 100% sure. I just noticed a lot of times lately opening an app and being shocked to see something instantly pop up into something I was viewing more than a day ago. Sometimes 2 days. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## eric.clay42 (Nov 19, 2018)

I'm keeping an eye out for a new daily driver and would like some suggestions on current or upcoming phones to keep an eye on.

The only non-negotiable things are that the phone is/can be carrier unlocked and supports T-Mobile (so T-Mobile branded devices are fine), has an easily unlockable bootloader, microSD card slot, a solid camera, and a headphone jack. I'm in the US so I'm only interested in phones that I can easily get over here (imported phones on Amazon with Amazon's return policy are fine like the international Samsung/LG phones).

My ideal price point is in the midrange ($400 or less) and would be open to pretty much anything that meets the above criteria (including older flagships).

Nice to have features are a non-glass back, no notch, and dual sim support.

Mostly I use my phone as a phone (calls and texting), and basic smartphone activities like web browsing, listening to music, taking photos (not selfies) and casual gaming so I prefer better battery life over max performance, but I still want enough performance that the device will be usable for at least a few years. I don't care too much about the size, but I do want at least a decent, reasonably bright 1080p screen that's not completely unusable in direct sunlight. A decent front-facing speaker setup would be really nice as well since I use speakerphone quite a bit.

For reference, the newly leaked low-cost Pixel 3 (the one with the plastic back and Snapdragon 670) would be just about perfect if it had a microSD slot.

What phones would you recommend and why?


----------



## Mahnsinn (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi, 

I am looking for a new phone, I am running an S6 atm. I am still satisfied with the most stuff, sadly it's dying as it kills one after another charging cable and the camera is broken for at least a year. 
My needs for a new phone are: 
- Easy to root with custom ROMs available, preferable linage OS, but I am also open to others
- Fast charging
- Screen size 5,1" or bigger. 
- a slot for a micro sd card
- roughly 300 € cost at max
- I don't care about the front camera, notch, headphone jack, IP"anything" certification
- I play lightweight games like card games, building up games or 2D pixel games
- I don't use another social media than Reddit

Thx for your replies!


----------



## LuminousOne (Nov 19, 2018)

I am looking for a new phone with this criteria:


smaller than 5.5"
audio jack for earbuds
finger print scanner
compass sensor
sd card reader
bonus if root has been discovered

phone can be couple years old


----------



## eriol1 (Nov 19, 2018)

LuminousOne said:


> I am looking for a new phone with this criteria:
> 
> smaller than 5.5"
> audio jack for earbuds
> ...

Click to collapse



Check out the xiaomi mi a1
https://m.gsmarena.com/xiaomi_mi_a1_(mi_5x)-8776.php#global

It's 5.5", has headphone jack, rear mounted fingerprint scanner, SD card slot and I believe it has a magnometer which is the sensor used for compasses.
Also you can unlock the bootloader and root it pretty easily.


----------



## SunilSuni (Nov 20, 2018)

Mahnsinn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for a new phone, I am running an S6 atm. I am still satisfied with the most stuff, sadly it's dying as it kills one after another charging cable and the camera is broken for at least a year.
> My needs for a new phone are:
> ...

Click to collapse



Take a look at Xiaomi's POCOPHONE F1


----------



## Yooperjusty (Nov 20, 2018)

Hey guys, I'm looking for a new phone. I have an s7 edge that I cracked the screen and instead of repair, I'm thinking of getting a new phone. I live in China, so I have access to their plethora of phone brands. Here are my requirements:
Roughly $500 range.
*SD card slot
*I prefer the "all/full screen" phones, with or without notch
*Good to great camera
*Root capability and ROM availability would be a plus
*Chinese brand
"No physical button (I want to move out of the Samsung style button and do a full screen type)

Thank you so much for any suggestions. I had contemplated the mate 9 pro vs the s7 edge, but really wanted to experience that cool edge popping out effect. I have thought about the OnePlus 6/6T, but there's xiaomi, oppo and honor phones that I'm not familiar with. I'm hoping you all have not knowledge and suggestions, as I've exhaustedly searched around. Of course I'd love the mate 20 pro or p20 pro, but they're crazy expensive.
Thanks guys


----------



## MADt3k (Nov 20, 2018)

Hello,

I am looking for a new phone to replace my HTC 10. I love the 10, and have used HTC since the Touch/Touch Pro.  I wasn't too fond of the u11/u12+. Here are some things i am looking for in a phone:

Requeired:
Screen at least 5.5in.
Front mounted/side mounted fingerprint reader(i really dislike the back mounted).
Recent CPU(want to last a few years)
6GB RAM or above.
Camera on par, or better than the HTC 10 camera.


Would be cool:
Wireless charger
In-Screen fingerprint
IR Blaster
Ideally want something that can be bootloader unlocked, i really like to try different roms.

I am interested in the Mate Pro 20. It has pretty much everything i'm looking for, and other features i would like(IR blaster) but that's not needed. And i am turned off by the difficulty/cost to unlock bootloader, and hard to buy in the US.

I use Mint Mobile(on T-Mobile network)


----------



## CamoGeko (Nov 20, 2018)

Jewman said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for a new phone to replace my HTC 10. I love the 10, and have used HTC since the Touch/Touch Pro. I wasn't too fond of the u11/u12+. Here are some things i am looking for in a phone:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you thought about/looked at the OnePlus 6T?

It could be a good option from what you specified.


Sent from my Essential Products PH-1 using XDA Labs


----------



## kimitsi (Nov 21, 2018)

Hi to all xdaS!! :good:
Please by kind since english is not my first language 

I need help and preciuos advices for a 2018 phone that costs MAX 270€ / 280€.
I want from you guys some real-life / real-usage suggestions of a good solid device.
Please no fancy things (notification LED, IP67, camera face-unlock, fingerprint, etc... *for me are pointless* ) that could raise the price.
I need you suggestion for quality-over-quantity and durability (good GPS and voice signal strength, I don't care MPs on camera...).

So... These are the most important requirements for what I'm asking you:

NO china manufacturer/brand
friendly XDA phone with great support for modding  
works with italian providers
Android Oreo (Android Pie would be better)
F2FS support wiuld be nice


Thanks, bye!


----------



## GuestD0377 (Nov 21, 2018)

So I'm going to be upgrading my plan within the next few days with a "Black Friday" deal and plan financing a new phone on top of that. I currently have a OnePlus 6, but would like to try out a premium phone since I can get one relatively affordably (the phone and plan will cost up to $100 CAD a month, depending on the phone, for two years).

I have it narrowed down between 3 at the moment, not in any particular order:

LG G7 ThinQ for $15/month * 24 months = $360 CAD

Galaxy Note 9 for $30/month * 24 months =$720 CAD

Google Pixel 3XL (128GB version) for $35/month * 24 months = $840 CAD

My biggest concern is with Android updates - I'd like the phone to at least receive security updates by the time the 2 years are over. I know that pretty much leaves me only with the Pixel 3XL, but the Pixel 3 lineup just seem so average and have some quality control issues. I've been watching tons of reviews and they seem underwhelming - besides the camera. The ThinQ is, in my opinion, quite underrated. But LG is just so frustrating with their updates. Granted, Samsung isn't much better.

Second biggest is battery. Which the Note 9 probably wins and again, the LG G7 ThinQ comes in last.

Is the Note 9 the better choice? Won't lie, I'm leaning towards it, but not really a fan of Samsung. But it seems like it'll have a better update frequency than the LG G7 ThinQ (even without LG's fancy new "update centre" - LOL) and better hardware than the Pixel 3XL. Is the Note 9 twice as good as the G7?


----------



## zacaa009 (Nov 21, 2018)

Hi!

I'm thinking on upgrade my iPad mini 2. My options are:

* Samsung Galaxy TAB S3.

* iPad 2018.

Those 2 are on my budget. I can't go for more.



Why the Samsung? Great display and comes with a S-Pen.

Why iPad? Smooth OS (update support) and better battery life. 



My uses: 70% multimedia (YouTube, Netflix, Spotify) and 30% study (PDF, word, ebooks, etc).




Any thoughts? I'm slightly inclined for the S3.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## galaxys (Nov 22, 2018)

OmJo93 said:


> So I'm going to be upgrading my plan within the next few days with a "Black Friday" deal and plan financing a new phone on top of that. I currently have a OnePlus 6, but would like to try out a premium phone since I can get one relatively affordably (the phone and plan will cost up to $100 CAD a month, depending on the phone, for two years).
> 
> I have it narrowed down between 3 at the moment, not in any particular order:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check this thread for the awesome Note 9


----------



## kimitsi (Nov 22, 2018)

kimitsi said:


> Hi to all xdaS!! :good:
> Please by kind since english is not my first language
> 
> I need help and preciuos advices for a 2018 phone that costs MAX 270€ / 280€.
> ...

Click to collapse



... So...
I take a look for some devices meanwhile...
I think I'll go with Asus ZenFone Max Pro M1 VS Xperia XA2.

Any other brand/models suggestions?
or...
Some reasons to consider Asus over Sony and viceversa?

Bye! :cyclops:


----------



## doubledragon5 (Nov 23, 2018)

Well here is a strange request.. I'm looking for a new (old) style phone, Before Sprint started locking down the bootloaders, and being unable to root.. I have a Moto Z2 Forcer Sprint, and quite bored with it.. So I'm looking to go back to something a little older, and still enjoys some decent support, and possibly installing roms from the International side.. Price is not big deal...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2018)

I am looking for a phone with,

1. No notch, huge bezels are fine.
2. No curved edges on the screen (like the Pixels), it makes the phone look gay.
3. Water proof, not water resistant. This one is optional but it would be nice to have using the phone underwater or in the shower.


----------



## n00b-xda-disciple (Nov 23, 2018)

Galaxy S9+ is awesome on 9.0 Pie. Can't recommend it enough.


----------



## doubledragon5 (Nov 23, 2018)

Well picked up a phone I should have bought before I bought my S7 Edge.. I purchased  Galaxy S6 brand new never used for $100. That would be the second phone I have purchased for a steal, in my yrs of phone buying.


----------



## Raresh T (Nov 24, 2018)

I am interested in buying a second hand tablet, that can be overclocked to 2.0 GHz, while remaining stable and not throttling too much. Uses would be media consuming, sometimes torrenting.
Oh, and with 2 GB of ram at least. 
Any suggestion?


----------



## TheDeviantFox (Nov 24, 2018)

Hi XDA,
I'm about to upgrade my lenovo p2/redmi note 5 to something new. I am mostly interested in either samsung s9+ or huawei p20 pro (as they are priced similarly in my country), but if there is something else in this price range, i would also consider it.

I do not know how to feel about notch(I have never owned phone with one), but i do not care at all about how phone looks.

What is important to me however:
+Screen (80% of the time i spend on my phone is watching youtube)
+Battery life(I would require 1 day of battery life during normal usage - now i am getting around 2 full days of 4000mAh redmi note 5)
+Smoothness during normal usage(no micro lags in main menu, no delay while minimizing apps)
+Responsiveness of unlocking phone(while i am used to both fingerprint sensors on both front and back, if possible i would like to experiment with face unlock)
+Performance retention(While i plan to only use it for a year or so, if there will be nothing exciting on the market in a years time, i would like it to perform as good as new for next year)

What I think is not life changing, but would be nice anyways:
+Possible modability(While now i do not really have time and will to take risks coming from modding software, I would still like to have ability to use custom rom in the future and all the goodness coming with it)
+Camera(I am by no means pro, and know that probably either camera would be much better than one i have now, but i would appreciate sharpness, and true(or just not over saturated) colors. I like P20P ability to take nice photos in darker places, but i am not sure if it is that better for a guy that wants to take pics of cars during car spot.
+Bluetooth Range/Quality/Compatibility(my lenovo p2 for some reason did not work well with my built in skoda audio - randomly stops playing music, google maps is mute, etc and my rn5 while working as intended, range is less then a half. compared to my other phones, )
+Built in speakers quality
+Battery life while using Google Maps

Things i do not care about:
+Front camera
+Performance in games(not playing anything besides hearthstone, and It runs well on my older phones. so I should be good with either.
+Benchmark scores

Thanks you for any suggestions and recommendations!


----------



## LANCheatz (Nov 25, 2018)

*Phone Replacement*

I'm currently using a Samsung Galaxy S4 (VZW) running stang5litre v5.0, I'm looking into getting a replacement for the holidays, my budget would preferably be below 300 or 400 dollars.  I'm totally lost on newer phones, and would like some purchasing advice.
I'd like to maintain the following features:

    Android Oreo or better
    Removable battery
    Custom ROMs (preferably cyanogenmod or LineageOS support), root is a must
    Micro-SD card support
    3.5mm jack
    Bluetooth support
    I'd like to have an IR blaster but I see lots of phones have gotten rid of this feature.

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## nola mike (Nov 26, 2018)

*Need tablet replacement*

My nieces just broke the screen on my Asus memo 301t tablet. Need a new one. I'm looking for something with a 10" screen, android, running MM or greater, or easily rooted/updated. This will be an appliance mostly for light web browsing and video, I don't want to spend too much time screwing with it. I'd like it to be a bit faster than the asus that it's replacing, and also faster than the samsung note 10.1 2013 edition that I have. Price around $100 used. Thanks!


----------



## zeedic (Nov 26, 2018)

*Phone that can be rooted to use on AT&T*

Hello, I'm looking at the one plus 6T and Note9 to be used on AT&T but are new to the scene. I heard that Exynos (or certain SD variant) can be boot unlock and have hidden menu that unlock LTE band but not quite sure if that is true. For One Plus 6T what to do to make it compatible with AT&T. Thanks for the reply


----------



## GrapeBandit (Nov 26, 2018)

*mi8 vs s9*

I'm looking into getting a Xiaomi Mi8 6/64 or Samsung Galaxy S9 4/64. Price aside, is the larger screen, more RAM, and bigger battery on the Mi8 worth getting over the S9?

Anyone have any input?


----------



## CamoGeko (Nov 26, 2018)

doubledragon5 said:


> Well picked up a phone I should have bought before I bought my S7 Edge.. I purchased Galaxy S6 brand new never used for $100. That would be the second phone I have purchased for a steal, in my yrs of phone buying.

Click to collapse



That's a fantastic deal to be honest with you! Well done on that find.

One of my family members still uses a white S6 and whenever I see it I just think that screen is so good - 1440 x 2560 pixels, 16:9 ratio (~577 ppi density)

It's even sharper than my Essential Phone because of the smaller size!




GrapeBandit said:


> I'm looking into getting a Xiaomi Mi8 6/64 or Samsung Galaxy S9 4/64. Price aside, is the larger screen, more RAM, and bigger battery on the Mi8 worth getting over the S9?
> 
> Anyone have any input?

Click to collapse



I'd day price is the biggest difference here, although I've been hearing that the new One UI on Samsung is pretty awesome with some very useful tweaks, if you're not a fan of MIUI of course. 

S9 doesn't have a notch either, if that's something that bothers you.


Sent from my Essential Products PH-1 using XDA Labs


----------



## GrapeBandit (Nov 26, 2018)

CamoGeko said:


> I'd day price is the biggest difference here, although I've been hearing that the new One UI on Samsung is pretty awesome with some very useful tweaks, if you're not a fan of MIUI of course.
> 
> S9 doesn't have a notch either, if that's something that bothers you.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can get oneplus 6, mi 8, and the s9 all around the same price. I was leaning towards the the oneplus 6 or the mi 8 because of the larger screen. Notches don't bother me at all. 

From what I've gathered, the camera, display, battery life, and sound is better on the mi 8 than the oneplus 6. Does the 8gb RAM, thinner bezels, and smaller notch on the oneplus 6 make it any better than the mi 8?

I never used MIUI or Oxygen, I'm coming from Samsung in the past, and currently using Huawei Honor 8.

This is a hard choice here, I am probably overthinking this as both are great phones and most likely wont disappoint.


----------



## CamShirayuki (Nov 27, 2018)

So I currently have a phone that isn't able to be booted, which is somewhat of a necessity for me. So, I'd love it if someone could recommend a cheap phone that is capable of:

Root 
Large SD cards (SDXC? UHI-1?)
Android 7+ (Preferrably with capabilities to go to 8 and/or 9)
2 gigs of RAM
At least 16 gigs of Internal Memory

I understand if there's not a cheap one that allows all of this, but if anything, recommend a close alternative. I need at least 3 phones close to this.


----------



## eriol1 (Nov 27, 2018)

CamShirayuki said:


> So I currently have a phone that isn't able to be booted, which is somewhat of a necessity for me. So, I'd love it if someone could recommend a cheap phone that is capable of:
> Root
> Large SD cards (SDXC? UHI-1?)
> Android 7+ (Preferrably with capabilities to go to 8 and/or 9)
> ...

Click to collapse



You should specify a budget range.
One person's cheap could be out of the question for someone else.

That aside, I've seen the xiaomi mi a1 for just under $200 on amazon recently. I think it runs Oreo out of the box, It's got 4GB ram, 64GB internal memory and it supports 128GB microSD cards.

Don't have one myself but recommended it to someone else who was happy enough that they bought a second one when the first one sadly drowned...


----------



## CantGetAGoodName (Nov 27, 2018)

I'm looking for a rugged phone that I can root or put magisk on with a 5000ma or higher battery.  I don't care if it's mid range but I have looked into the AGM X3 and the Ulefone armor 3t so far


----------



## doubledragon5 (Nov 28, 2018)

CamoGeko said:


> That's a fantastic deal to be honest with you! Well done on that find.
> 
> One of my family members still uses a white S6 and whenever I see it I just think that screen is so good - 1440 x 2560 pixels, 16:9 ratio (~577 ppi density)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The way I look at it. As long as US carriers are locking done devices. I will no longer be buying anything new in the future. At least there appears to be plenty of development in that phone. So it should keep me busy for a while. LOL


----------



## bsginns (Nov 28, 2018)

*Affordable, Root-able, Cricket compatible phone?*

Yes I know that is a complex sounding question. Im just trying to get some input on what phones I should keep my eye out for that will work on Cricket Wireless, that are able to be rooted, and at least are able to be found either new or used on a budget (I doubt any more than $150 at very most). I would appreciate any ideas /opinions.
Thanks alot


----------



## CamoGeko (Nov 29, 2018)

GrapeBandit said:


> I can get oneplus 6, mi 8, and the s9 all around the same price. I was leaning towards the the oneplus 6 or the mi 8 because of the larger screen. Notches don't bother me at all.
> 
> From what I've gathered, the camera, display, battery life, and sound is better on the mi 8 than the oneplus 6. Does the 8gb RAM, thinner bezels, and smaller notch on the oneplus 6 make it any better than the mi 8?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you given some thought to maybe the Note 9 as well? It might be slightly over your budget but few people have been giving it the thumbs up.

You might have already seen this but I thought I'd share anyways:
https://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=9065&idPhone2=9109&idPhone3=8966

All the specs honestly point to the S9. It has a way better screen (although smaller), its lighter, the cameras are better too and if you get the Exynos variant unlocking and rooting shouldn't be too hard. Also like you said, Samsung is a familiar ground. OneUI is in the process of rolling out as well. I'm actually considering selling one of my Essential Phones and getting a used S9 myself.

MIUI has come a long way since the old days, its always been a treat to use. Its different, smooth, easy to use (although might be confusing at first). Oxygen is almost like pure Android, its based off old Paranoid Android builds. Some customization options are available but to get full options (substratum, magisk modules etc..) you have to root which is a breeze. Easier than on the Mi8 I would imagine.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## enfurnic (Nov 30, 2018)

Looking for a very cheap/ budget phone that i can flash and play with and essentially give to my kid that has cricket service.  Since cricket has junk specced phones for cheap.


----------



## RimBlock (Nov 30, 2018)

*Portable WiFi bridge with VPN ?.*

Hi,

I run an OpenVPN setup at home on my router (PFSense).  When travelling alone I use my phone / laptop to create the VPN network after connecting to public WiFi and that is fine for just me.

What I am looking for is a device that I can use as a portable Wifi hub that will connect to a public WiFi network, create the OpenVPN tunnel between itself and my home server and then provide its own ssid for any laptop / phone etc to connect to (obviously password encrypted). 

The idea is that the portable hub will take care of the VPN duties rather than having to install on all the devices myself, my wife and our kids use when on holiday.

I have recently got the RavPower 3-in-1 hub which is great and does all but the VPN side.

Does anyone know any other device that would meet the above requirements either out of the box or with some tweaking ?.

Thanks


----------



## edbr (Dec 1, 2018)

*Huawei Mate 20 lite vs Nokia 7.1*
Tbh, I don't really care about the camera. I'm more concerned about the performance and build quality. Nokia has the weaker CPU, but it comes with android one. So I'm not really sure which one to pick. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Sptz (Dec 1, 2018)

I'm looking for a phone for my girlfriend, she's on a really old and dying iPhone.

I'm looking for something that could correspond as much as possible to:

- Better than average camera
- Either Android Stock/One or at least bootloader unlockable with good XDA development (to flash something like Lineage or Omni or Stock experience)
- Can be Chinese, absolutely!
- NFC would be cool but not absolutely necessary
- Good battery life, but can sacrifice a bit for average/above average but definitely not "afternoon charging needed"
- Quick Charging
- Price would be on the budget side ~£250 max

I already shortlisted a couple and would like suggestions for more that I'm unaware of and/or of these ones also.

- Xiaomi Mi A2 - Con: No NFC. No Jack (remedied by adapter so no biggie)
- LeEco Le Pro3 (x720/727) - Con: No NFC (right?) or am I wrong? OS: But since there's Lineage and Omni then all good!

OR

I'll give her my OP3T and get a flagship for myself


----------



## CamoGeko (Dec 1, 2018)

Sptz said:


> I'm looking for a phone for my girlfriend, she's on a really old and dying iPhone.
> 
> I'm looking for something that could correspond as much as possible to:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's possible you could even get a Pocophone F1 for that price, either if you don't mind waiting a bit for the prices to go down or a sale perhaps.

Or you could try and get one second hand.


----------



## Hai96 (Dec 3, 2018)

Which device you would choose, HTC U12+ or Oneplus 6 (8/128 Version)? I've got both for nearly the same price (The OP6 was 40€ cheaper) and can't decide which one to choose.
I really like the OP Display, it's so bright and the colors are so intensive. But the Speaker  is crap...
The HTC has a very good camera, nice speakers but I don't really like the display. Don't blame me for this statement, but the Display from my current phone (HTC M8) doesn't really look different from the one in the U12+ [emoji849]
I am using my phone 4+ years and I think Oneplus offers the better software support. But beside of that, what do you think: Which phone has the bigger community here on Xda and is likely to have the longer custom rom support?

Gesendet von meinem m8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Dec 3, 2018)

OnePlus 6 for sure!


----------



## 350Rocket (Dec 4, 2018)

OnePlus 6! I have a OnePlus 5 I got 16 months ago. My next phone will be a used OnePlus 6 and then wait for them to bring the headphone jack back before I buy a new phone!


----------



## CamoGeko (Dec 4, 2018)

Hai96 said:


> Which device you would choose, HTC U12+ or Oneplus 6 (8/128 Version)? I've got both for nearly the same price (The OP6 was 40€ cheaper) and can't decide which one to choose.
> I really like the OP Display, it's so bright and the colors are so intensive. But the Speaker is crap...
> The HTC has a very good camera, nice speakers but I don't really like the display. Don't blame me for this statement, but the Display from my current phone (HTC M8) doesn't really look different from the one in the U12+ [emoji849]
> I am using my phone 4+ years and I think Oneplus offers the better software support. But beside of that, what do you think: Which phone has the bigger community here on Xda and is likely to have the longer custom rom support?
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd go for the OP6 on your place mate.

HTC is stuck in limbo atm, and the updates are being delivered slower than a snail pace. If at all. OnePlus community is much stronger as well.


Sent from my Essential Products PH-1 using XDA Labs


----------



## SKAm69 (Dec 4, 2018)

Verizon Wear24 other ZTE Quartz?

I'm looking for a cheap but as good as possible for such price introduction to the Wear OS/Android Wear. I'm not considering flaws that both of them have such as lack of NFC payments, etc.

Wear24
Pros: better look and smaller size,
Supposedly longer battery life despite having less charge,
Wireless charger
Cons: root requires physical disassembly,
no microphone in calls (weird)

Which of the two would you suggest? Unless something else for such price.
Thanks


----------



## Trunksleo (Dec 5, 2018)

From this 3 compares which one you choose??

P9lite vs samsung j6 vs Xiaomi a2 lite

Lg g6 vs Huawei p9

samsung s8 vs Huawei p20


----------



## CamoGeko (Dec 6, 2018)

Trunksleo said:


> From this 3 compares which one you choose??
> 
> P9lite vs samsung j6 vs Xiaomi a2 lite
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. Xiaomi
2. LG G6
3. Samsung Galaxy S8



Sent from my Essential Products PH-1 using XDA Labs


----------



## veronicadavis (Dec 6, 2018)

Buy any series of Oppo phones. they are the best if you are looking for camera quality.


----------



## gdourado (Dec 8, 2018)

Hello,
I am wanting to buy a new phone.
Currently I am between the Nokia 7 plus or the Pocophone f1.

They both cost the same here.
The Nokia is Android one which I prefer as I hear the miui rom is quite bad in the poco.
But the poco has much better hardware and I was thinking I could flash LineageOS to it.

What do you think?

Thank you 

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunilSuni (Dec 8, 2018)

gdourado said:


> Hello,
> I am wanting to buy a new phone.
> Currently I am between the Nokia 7 plus or the Pocophone f1.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for POCO F1

You can upgrade or tweak software as you want but you cannot update hardware things so Poco F1 is best


----------



## Valof (Dec 9, 2018)

Hallo, between Samsung s9(exynos) and oneplus 6t, what should I get? I only use phone for web browsing, YouTube, whatsapp, messenger, emails...etc not a heavy user by any means. 

I can get S9 with Sennheiser 4.5HD and SanDisk ultra 200gb for 20 euros a month on a 2 years plan. While I need to pay 550 for oneplus 6t in cash!

I care about gorgeous display and great battery life. I need a phone which can live for the next 4 years just as my current HTC m8 is doing. You may suggest any other model with that price range excluding S9+ and phones with big notch.

BTW I live in Germany if it makes any difference.

Thanks


----------



## Skull97 (Dec 9, 2018)

Valof said:


> Hallo, between Samsung s9(exynos) and oneplus 6t, what should I get? I only use phone for web browsing, YouTube, whatsapp, messenger, emails...etc not a heavy user by any means.
> 
> I can get S9 with Sennheiser 4.5HD and SanDisk ultra 200gb for 20 euros a month on a 2 years plan. While I need to pay 550 for oneplus 6t in cash!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, with project treble, every phone *should* live for 4 years with 3 years of Android update and 1 additional year of security update, but only if the OEM decide to do so.
Anyway, there is no doubt that s9 will win in display, but onplus 6t should win in battery life and will definitely live longer thanks to its stronger community.
Since you aren't a heavy user, I guess s9 is your best bet. Honestly though, buying a phone at this time of the year is not a very good idea since 2019 phones are going to come out soon, and 2019 seems to be a very interesting year to me.


----------



## mario24601 (Dec 10, 2018)

OP !

I can from S7 and it's night and day.


----------



## Tobiaho1988 (Dec 10, 2018)

Hello Community,

I currently have the Mi A2 Lite defined as best Phone to buy.
Due to Android Auto on Oreo and bugs in Android Pie i am thinking about changing it
But which Phone is comparable?

Requirements:
*Real Dual Sim / No Hybrid preferred (maybe if internal storage is 128gb?) 
*Internal storage at least 64gb and also SD Card Slot

(Due to a Lot of Business Trips i use always local Sim Cards)

* Max. 5.9" Display
* Camera should be acceptable
*Price max. 300€ 

*Most used Apps: WhatsApp, Messenger, Maps, Spotify, Android Auto, Banking.

Of course high end phones fulfil my requirements but i also have a talent of destroying the displays of each Smartphone i have  That's why it should be a not too expensive.
I did already a Lot of Research and Xiaomi Mi a2 Lite was the best choice. But i also use Android Auto a Lot of times so this should also work.

I am excited to hear your suggestions!

Regards
Tobi

Gesendet von meinem Mi A2 Lite mit Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Dec 10, 2018)

hi guys,

so i cracked the screen on my lg g5, i can buy the replacement front assembly for £20, but really will it be as good and how long will it last..

so budget phone hunting time, i dont need a high end fantastic joby, it doesnt need to play high end games, tbh i dont game at all, and selfie cams arent really important to me..

so far Ive got: - 

Honor 9 Lite
Huawei P smart

Both are these are pretty much the same anyway, im not sure about the huawei software on phones, i tried my uncles once, seems very slow, cant remember which one it was though..

i would like to buy from the UK, argos would be handy haha, any other suggestions, thanks, i guess £120 ish is where id like to be money wise


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Amirk365 (Dec 12, 2018)

russy23 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> so i cracked the screen on my lg g5, i can buy the replacement front assembly for £20, but really will it be as good and how long will it last..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You'll get a cracked screen with either in no time as well.


----------



## russy23 (Dec 12, 2018)

useful, thanks, i could also go and buy a £1000 phone and crack that..


----------



## n00b-xda-disciple (Dec 13, 2018)

Just get a Galaxy S9+ or Note 9 or wait for Galaxy S10 with Infinity Display.


----------



## gdourado (Dec 13, 2018)

Hello﻿, how are you?

I am looking to get a new phone before Christmas.

I am hearing a lot of buzz about the Pocophone f1.
I can get the 64gb version for 265 euros here.
I really like stock android so if I get the poco I would flash LineageOS to it.

On the other hand, I can also get a pixel 2 xl for 420.

It is a difference in price, so I am wondering what is the best option.

From what I can tell, the pixel has the better camera and is the official Google phone, so it has perfectly integrated stock Android.*﻿
But it also has issues and reading about it online is scary as there seems to*﻿be multiple issues with the display, with the speakers and with the phone loosing performance after a while.

The poco has a better﻿*and faster soc, more ram and a bigger battery.
But I would have to flash lineage os, then the bsg pixel camera port and the gapps from open gapps to have it perform like stock android and that could go wrong in many ways.*

So, based on this, what do y﻿o﻿u consider the better option and why?

Thank you.*



Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## theandroidguy (Dec 13, 2018)

gdourado said:


> Hello,
> I am wanting to buy a new phone.
> Currently I am between the Nokia 7 plus or the Pocophone f1.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Obviously the Poco F1 is the better choice.
1. Better hardware
2. Unlockable bootloader
3. Availability of lots of custom rom and custon kernels
4. Better camera
5. Better battery

---------- Post added at 10:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 AM ----------

I'm confused between Poco F1(6+128) and Realme 2 Pro(8+128). In the long run which is going to be beneficial, the 8GB ram instead of 6GB or the SD845 instead of the SD660??? My only priority is a  performance beast.


----------



## JGerard15 (Dec 13, 2018)

*ASUS Zenfone Max Pro M2 or Huawei Nova 3i*

Hello, I am about to buy a new phone next week.
I am deciding on which one to get, either the new ASUS Zenfone Max Pro M2 or Huawei Nova 3i?

Things that attracts me to the Zenfone
- Stock Android
- 6 GB RAM

Things that attracts me to Nova 3i
- 128 GB Storage
- Probably better display and gaming experience (i think)
- Better build quality

I mostly watch videos and play games. I am not really into cameras.


----------



## gdourado (Dec 13, 2018)

Pixel 2 xl for 420 euros or pocophone f1 for 270?
Need to make a decision. 

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## ninalzc (Dec 14, 2018)

Hello everyone

I'm new here and looking for some help in selecting phones.

I‘m looking for a new phone for my new year. I'm considering oneplus 6T and pixel 3. It seems their news is everywhere so maybe they are good? 
Sorry, I'm not very familiar with phones so I come here to ask someone professional for help.
I prefer phones with a good quality camera. If you have other suggestions, please tell me!
By the way, how about Honor 8X? I found they have a buy 1 get 1 giveaway in their forum and that seems very attractive.


----------



## starflux (Dec 17, 2018)

*rugged phone?*

hi 
i'm looking. for a big battery rugged smartphone for under 300$.
i've done a lot of searching and watched many reviews but i don't. what to believe.
i'm confused
i found these rugged smartphones:
- ulefone armor 3
ulefone armor x , armor 5 , armor 2
blackview bv9500, bv7000
dogee s60
elephone soldier
i drop my smartphone a lot and i need a really tough one especially. the screen. 

can you please recommend. any of those. 
i wanted to buy ulefone armor 3 but i don't know if it is really rugged.


----------



## jaibubwan (Dec 17, 2018)

*Hey guys, please recommend any good tablet that meets these conditions:*
- Normal Android OS, that's compatible with Play Store (no weird MIUI type stuff)
- OTG compatible (so I can connect my peripherals like memory sticks etc.)
- Biggest screen possible - with best picture quality (will be used for reading comics, youtube, netflix, & movie 1080p MKV playback)


----------



## pierceheart (Dec 19, 2018)

*Should I switch from HTC?*

I'm on AT&T, and I'm not  leaving that carrier.

My HTC 10 is finally dead after just over two years.  Battery performance in the tank over the last two months - 100%, remove charger, use phone for a minute or two, 99, 98, dead.  Plug it in, while off, it shows 1%.  Unplug it, plug it back in, 90%.

I was highly considering the HTC u12+, but SO MANY reviews complain about the non buttons, the lack of headphone jack, etc.

What I'm looking for - rootable phone - don't want to lose tethering OR pay extra for it on my line.
VoLTE capable on AT&T. VoWiFi on AT&T would be nice, but not a dealbreaker, as I'm not using it as it is (Oreo on the HTC10 didn't have it)

Things I've liked, rom wise in the last few years, so, something that's got similar roms built already:
Android Revolution HD (M7)
Viper10 Nougat
Leedroid Oreo (couldn't get the oreo version of Viper to work on my HTC 10)

Well, looking at my grandfathered unlimited data plan with Nation 450 voice, I decided on the Google Pixel 3, especially because of the support for that on AT&T (VoLTE, VoWiFi), but I was concerned about tethering.  Comparing my current plan with Fo, I decided to jump ship.  I bought a Pixel 3 XL and signed up with Fi.  My precious new phone arrived today, and I'm waiting for it to charge up, so I can boot it and get any updates.


----------



## Trunksleo (Dec 20, 2018)

Which are the pro and cons of s8 vs huawei p10 vs LG g6 (no quad dac version)??? Which do you recommend? (the s8 its a little more expensive)


----------



## DexterRufer (Dec 20, 2018)

Hello. I'm searching a smartphone with good sound (through jack, i don't care at all about thespeakers sound, if doesn't have speaker, wouldn't bother me haha). I don't care about the other specifications of the phone (maybe the rear camera a little bit but meh.. it isn't significant).
I saw this models, what do you think?:
HTC 10 (What about the EVO 10? Sounds good?)
LG V10 (Maybe the V20 if i save a little more money but... :/  )
ZTE Axon 7 Mini (Have the same sound of his older brother?)
I am a little inclined by the HTC but i don't know.
That's all, i don't think paying to much more than that (i will buy it used so... draw your conclusions about how poor i am hahaha)

I hope you can help me and sorry for my english, thanks


----------



## 350Rocket (Dec 20, 2018)

I think a while back I read that the sound wasn't exactly the same on the axon mini, but you can double check at headfi.com.

Being older phones it's possible that the battery will end up needing replacement and the v10 can be swapped quickly because it's a removable back. The camera is also probably best on that one. However they had motherboard failures like the G4 and many other lg phones did. I've had a lot better luck with HTC phones in the past than LG and the build on the HTC 10 is pretty awesome. I still have an HTC M8 for a remote and car speedometer and occasionally music listening. The battery shows 98% health. (maybe it was replaced by the previous owner). The phone is really best up looking and has a single crack across the screen but still works perfectly. 

Either way, those are probably 2 of the best sounding phones of that age if you're looking mainly for sound quality. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Medik (Dec 22, 2018)

Hi folks,

Anyone on Freedom Mobile in Canada?  I'm considering my next device and wanting know if a European (Exynos) Galaxy S9 can be rooted, flashed to an appropriate ROM and access VoLTE and VoWIFI on this network.  

Otherwise I think I'm looking at the Pixel but it's $$$, and gives up the headphone jack and SD card... Open to other suggestions if I've missed something...

Thanks 

Sent from my LG-US998 using Tapatalk


----------



## 350Rocket (Dec 22, 2018)

I'm on freedom mobile but I'm using a OnePlus 5. I had the s8 (Qualcomm version) through freedom when I first signed up. I sold it to buy the OnePlus 5 for dual sims when I found out I couldn't port my Koodo number to freedom. No idea about the s9 and volte though. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## frantek (Dec 23, 2018)

Hi,

I want to start my next try to buy a smart watch. Here is what I want:

- snappy UI
- snappy UI
- snappy UI 
- NFC / Google Pay
- latest Ware OS
- Heart rate sesnsor
- decent battery life
- AMOLED display

Any suggestions ?


----------



## Nico2416 (Dec 24, 2018)

Hi guys, 

I'm here because I want to buy a new phone (obviously, lol). My budget is around 300€.

I've watched lots of reviews about phones in my budget-range (so mid-range smartphones), but a question came to my mind: wouldn't be better buying a 2017 top smartphone instead of a decleared mid-range? I was thinking in particular to Sony Xperia XZ Premium (SD 835, 4K Display, Android Pie etc) at 279€ on Amazon. 

Is it a good choice or should I buy something newer but on a "lower" level in terms of hardware?

Hope someone will ask. Thanks in advance to everyone


----------



## doubledragon5 (Dec 25, 2018)

Nico2416 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm here because I want to buy a new phone (obviously, lol). My budget is around 300€.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would. Why by a midrange when you can probably get a flagship cheaper.


----------



## Jim Ford (Dec 25, 2018)

What's the 'best bang for the buck' phone for flashing alternative ROMs?

I've got a Moto G (2013 - Falcon) flashed with AOSPExtended 9 (Pie). It works OK, but is a bit slow, is only 3G and doesn't have a GPS chip. I'm looking to upgrade another outdated phone that's well supported with alternative ROMs, has good battery life, 4G and a GPS chip.

The Xiaomi Redmi Note 4 looks promising and can be had on Ebay for around £115 new.

Any suggestions please?

Jim


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## CamoGeko (Dec 26, 2018)

Jim Ford said:


> What's the 'best bang for the buck' phone for flashing alternative ROMs?
> 
> I've got a Moto G (2013 - Falcon) flashed with AOSPExtended 9 (Pie). It works OK, but is a bit slow, is only 3G and doesn't have a GPS chip. I'm looking to upgrade another outdated phone that's well supported with alternative ROMs, has good battery life, 4G and a GPS chip.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Depends what your actual budget is.

You can get a OnePlus 5 pretty cheap nowadays, even a second hand Pocophone F1 or the Essential Phone.

All decent and have a thriving Dev communities.


Sent from my Essential Products PH-1 using XDA Labs


----------



## Nico2416 (Dec 26, 2018)

CamoGeko said:


> Depends what your actual budget is.
> 
> You can get a OnePlus 5 pretty cheap nowadays, even a second hand Pocophone F1 or the Essential Phone.
> 
> All decent and have a thriving Dev communities.

Click to collapse



Best place to buy them?


----------



## 350Rocket (Dec 27, 2018)

I got the Android pie OTA update this morning for boxing day. My phone is stock and never rooted so far. The update to oos makes it look much more like a pixel. I actually really like it. The old oos was looking a bit dated compared to the pixel and now this looks nearly the same but IMO better. The galaxy s8 I had for a few weeks before I got the OnePlus 5 16 months ago will be waiting until March apparently for the update. I am still liking OnePlus software updates. I'm on the December 2018 security patch now. There are things I like better about the Samsungs (mostly just appearance) but I can't see any reason I'd want to switch to anything else besides just wanting to try something different. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 350Rocket (Dec 27, 2018)

A couple pics of the new ui in dark mode with red accents. 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nico2416 (Dec 27, 2018)

350Rocket said:


> I got the Android pie OTA update this morning for boxing day. My phone is stock and never rooted so far. The update to oos makes it look much more like a pixel. I actually really like it. The old oos was looking a bit dated compared to the pixel and now this looks nearly the same but IMO better. The galaxy s8 I had for a few weeks before I got the OnePlus 5 16 months ago will be waiting until March apparently for the update. I am still liking OnePlus software updates. I'm on the December 2018 security patch now. There are things I like better about the Samsungs (mostly just appearance) but I can't see any reason I'd want to switch to anything else besides just wanting to try something different.

Click to collapse



I'd buy the OnePlus 5 (or 5T) if I could find them for less than 300€. Always loved OnePlus philosophy and I'd really like try one out


----------



## CamoGeko (Dec 27, 2018)

Nico2416 said:


> Best place to buy them?

Click to collapse



eBay mate.

I bought my OP5 Midnight Black off there for like £240.


----------



## VaktBleppe (Dec 28, 2018)

I'm running a Nexus 5X 16gb right now and i'm in the market for a new phone that have better camera, faster cpu/gpu, more ram, but it may not cost more than 440USD/390EUR/4000SEK. And LG is something i don't want again, because of all hardware problems i have been having with 3 LG's

I want the phone the be about 6". If there is no notch it is a big plus. Have at least 64gb storage. Really durable as i have 3 kids that time to time takes it and drops it, and i'm a industrial worker and i don't want the screen to break easily, and the repair here cost almost as much as a new phone. And regularly updates or good and stable custom roms.

Phones i have been looking at but please come with suggestions.:
Redmi Note 5 Pro 4/64gb
Redmi Note 6 Pro 4/64gb
Pocophone F1 6/64gb
Xiaomi Mi A2 4/64gb
Asus Zenfone 5z 6/64gb
Asus Zenfone Max Pro 4/64gb


----------



## Eimafn (Dec 28, 2018)

Hey folks -

I'm also looking for a new phone. I have an Nexus 5 now and have used almost the entire Nexus line in the past (I was very sad when they were discontinued :crying: ). Recently I got a Huawei Honor View 10 from a black friday sale and was quite disappointed by their anti-consumer practice of not unlocking bootloaders and also by the lack of developer support that naturally follows such a policy. In short, I would like recommendations on phones which are similar to the View 10 (hardware-wise I liked it) but are easily mod-able/unlockable and well-supported by the community. Thanks!

 - E


----------



## Raresh T (Dec 29, 2018)

jaibubwan said:


> Hey guys, please recommend any good tablet that meets these conditions:
> - Normal Android OS, that's compatible with Play Store (no weird MIUI type stuff)
> - OTG compatible (so I can connect my peripherals like memory sticks etc.)
> - Biggest screen possible - with best picture quality (will be used for reading comics, youtube, netflix, & movie 1080p MKV playback)

Click to collapse



Hello. I am running Asus Transformer Prime (Tf201), with custom ROM Katkiss Marshmallow. Runs very decent, considering is a 7 years tablet. It has 10 inch screen, overclocked at 1.6 GHz, 1 GB of RAM, technically it should support 512 GB of storage (2 micro SD cards slots - one for the dock), it also has a micro HDMI and a 2.0 USB. If you wanna buy something similar but more powerful a bit, try to see if you can find Asus Transformer 701t. Same specs, higher clock speed, 2 GB of RAM.

Note : haven't tried with 256 GB micro SD card, since I don't have those around. But tried with 2 different SD cards, and the tablet reads them both. So no worries about it.

---------- Post added at 08:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 AM ----------




VaktBleppe said:


> I'm running a Nexus 5X 16gb right now and i'm in the market for a new phone that have better camera, faster cpu/gpu, more ram, but it may not cost more than 440USD/390EUR/4000SEK. And LG is something i don't want again, because of all hardware problems i have been having with 3 LG's
> 
> I want the phone the be about 6". If there is no notch it is a big plus. Have at least 64gb storage. Really durable as i have 3 kids that time to time takes it and drops it, and i'm a industrial worker and i don't want the screen to break easily, and the repair here cost almost as much as a new phone. And regularly updates or good and stable custom roms.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You could also try Samsung S7. Good specs, very low price nowadays, it has good community support.

---------- Post added at 08:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 AM ----------




Nico2416 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm here because I want to buy a new phone (obviously, lol). My budget is around 300€.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would even suggest Samsung S7. It has good specs, good community support, Samsung still supports S7, cheap nowadays


----------



## Polarix (Dec 29, 2018)

Looking for phone suggestions at around $300 (US) coming from an old Lenovo Vibe P1. Currently looking for something that can last me at least 2 years. I'm currently looking at the Honor Play, Zenfone Max Pro M2, and the Honor 8X.

My options are quite limited since amazon is not an option in where I live so I will depend on retail stores. 

Note: I'm not really aiming to root my phone at some point, and Xiaomi phones are avoided since they are inserting ads in their MIUI.


----------



## CamoGeko (Dec 29, 2018)

VaktBleppe said:


> I'm running a Nexus 5X 16gb right now and i'm in the market for a new phone that have better camera, faster cpu/gpu, more ram, but it may not cost more than 440USD/390EUR/4000SEK. And LG is something i don't want again, because of all hardware problems i have been having with 3 LG's
> 
> I want the phone the be about 6". If there is no notch it is a big plus. Have at least 64gb storage. Really durable as i have 3 kids that time to time takes it and drops it, and i'm a industrial worker and i don't want the screen to break easily, and the repair here cost almost as much as a new phone. And regularly updates or good and stable custom roms.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe something like a Samsung S8, or indeed the Poco F1.




Eimafn said:


> Hey folks -
> 
> I'm also looking for a new phone. I have an Nexus 5 now and have used almost the entire Nexus line in the past (I was very sad when they were discontinued :crying: ). Recently I got a Huawei Honor View 10 from a black friday sale and was quite disappointed by their anti-consumer practice of not unlocking bootloaders and also by the lack of developer support that naturally follows such a policy. In short, I would like recommendations on phones which are similar to the View 10 (hardware-wise I liked it) but are easily mod-able/unlockable and well-supported by the community. Thanks!
> 
> - E

Click to collapse



OnePlus 5 or 5T (if you dont want 16:9) is pretty similar to a Nexus experience. Lots of ROMs and easy to mod.



Polarix said:


> Looking for phone suggestions at around $300 (US) coming from an old Lenovo Vibe P1. Currently looking for something that can last me at least 2 years. I'm currently looking at the Honor Play, Zenfone Max Pro M2, and the Honor 8X.
> 
> My options are quite limited since amazon is not an option in where I live so I will depend on retail stores.
> 
> Note: I'm not really aiming to root my phone at some point, and Xiaomi phones are avoided since they are inserting ads in their MIUI.

Click to collapse



Ads and all the Chinese bloat can be removed simply by rooting and flashing a custom ROM.


----------



## VaktBleppe (Dec 29, 2018)

CamoGeko said:


> Maybe something like a Samsung S8, or indeed the Poco F1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The main negative thing I have heard about the Pocophone is that the screen seems to very fragile, and that does not really work for me. And OnePlus is not really an option, almost 600usd for a 5t here. They actually go for the  same price as 6t. And used phone is something I don't want to try.


----------



## Nico2416 (Dec 29, 2018)

Raresh T said:


> Hello. I am running Asus Transformer Prime (Tf201), with custom ROM Katkiss Marshmallow. Runs very decent, considering is a 7 years tablet. It has 10 inch screen, overclocked at 1.6 GHz, 1 GB of RAM, technically it should support 512 GB of storage (2 micro SD cards slots - one for the dock), it also has a micro HDMI and a 2.0 USB. If you wanna buy something similar but more powerful a bit, try to see if you can find Asus Transformer 701t. Same specs, higher clock speed, 2 GB of RAM.
> 
> Note : haven't tried with 256 GB micro SD card, since I don't have those around. But tried with 2 different SD cards, and the tablet reads them both. So no worries about it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tought about it but I do not put so much trust in Samsung (in particular for the software side of their products) and S7 is now a bit too old imho.

I was looking for a durable and complete phone and because of this I tought that the XZ Premium could have been a good solution at that price, basically for the powerful SoC and for the Display, instead of one of the classical Xiaomi's best buys.

I also looked into some Huawei/Honor (Honor 10 seems to be the best) but - since I'm coming from 4 years of mid-range Huaweis - I know for sure that I will experience the same troubles I had with the P10 Lite I have now (slow as hell, lags, reboots) and that I will not be able to fix them with a ROM because of their crazy policy. But tell me if I'm wrong.

The best choice would be a OnePlus (I always loved them) but it's a bit out of budget (about 100€ more).

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Jim Ford (Dec 29, 2018)

Thanks for the reply.

The Oneplus 5 is probably twice as much as I'm prepared to spend! I'm looking at spending about £100 for a capable phone that's not being kept updated by the manufacturers, but is by hobbyists creating alternative ROMs  eg. AOSPExtended or Lineage.

Anyone have opinions on the Xiaomi Redmi Note 4?

Jim


----------



## Swen83 (Dec 29, 2018)

Hello friends... What you think between pocophone - 280€, oneplus 6, 6gb - 420€, 6t, 6gb - 540€, 6t, 8gb - 580€. Al phones are new and whit one year warranty. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 PM ----------

And pixel 2 xl - 430€ also new


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nico2416 (Dec 30, 2018)

Swen83 said:


> Hello friends... What you think between pocophone - 280€, oneplus 6, 6gb - 420€, 6t, 6gb - 540€, 6t, 8gb - 580€. Al phones are new and whit one year warranty. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...

Click to collapse



If you don't have budget-problems I'd go for the OnePlus 6T (or 6, if you want to save something) without doubts


----------



## Swen83 (Dec 31, 2018)

Google pixel 2 XL vs pocophone f1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Dec 31, 2018)

OP6!


----------



## Swen83 (Dec 31, 2018)

mario24601 said:


> OP6!

Click to collapse





Pixel 2 xl vs pocophone, what you think 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jan 1, 2019)

Swen83 said:


> Pixel 2 xl vs pocophone, what you think
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'd go Pixel 2. I almost got it before got my 6.

I'd like having more Dev support for when you want something other than stock.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Swen83 (Jan 1, 2019)

mario24601 said:


> I'd go Pixel 2. I almost got it before got my 6.
> 
> I'd like having more Dev support for when you want something other than stock.

Click to collapse





Oneplus 6, 6gb is too lower than 8gb version? Pixel is my pick because of look, camera, update, squeeze, display resolution...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butman (Jan 2, 2019)

Hi there guys,
I've been testing these two phones for 2 weeks and both are truly amazing. Both have somes pros and cons. Now it's time to sell one of them. One day i love one the next i love the other. I watched almost every Youtube reviews about them. I really need your help to define which one I'm staying with.

*Google Pixel 2*

Pros:


OLED display.
Dual speakers (moded with ViPER4Android).
Camera.
Stock Android.
Portable size.

Cons:


Battery life (2700 mAh).
Screen size for reading comics/manga.
Screen not too bright.

*Huawei Mate 10*

Pros:


Screen size. 5.9 inch with 81.6% screen-to-body ratio. It really feels like a 5.2 inch phone.
2K for Netflix and Youtube (a movie theater in your pocket)
Speakers. They are not front facing like the Pixel 2 one but they sound really good.
microSD slot.
Headphone jack.
Battery life. 4000 mAh.
Front facing finger print scanner.

Cons:


EMUI. It have Emiu 9 now but the smoothness is not like stock Android.
Camera. OK is good too but the contender is the Pixel 2 here.
When i go out the size of the phones is more noticeable than when i'm at home. For obvious reasons. It's a phablet.

So. Which one should you i keep? Thanks in advance!

**As a note. I like these phones because they have a classic and useful form. I don't like the notch, I can't stand that the screen is invaded by a black bar and I don't like rounded edges and 18:9 screen ratio. I think they are "innovations" to make people believe that they are buying something new (and useless).


----------



## pinkpanda3310 (Jan 2, 2019)

Hey there.  Hope you can help me choose a phone for my daughters.  One was supposed to get a phone for xmas and the other just busted hers a few days ago.  There are so many phones available now that I'm just confused.  

I want something reliable, somewhat durable, can get toughened glass screen protectors and flip style cases.  Will be used mainly for social media apps and games.  One will not have a sim card for the next year so everything will go through wifi so a good wifi connection is preferred.  Priced under $400.

Oh, and I'm in Australia if that makes a difference.

Thanks for any help


----------



## NexusLush (Jan 2, 2019)

I have been waiting forever for a Sony Z5 tablet, and I think forever is how long it will take.

Requirements:
1) bootloader can be unlocked
2) some decent custom ROM/root support
3) 32GB LOCAL system storage, or 128 if no expansion card. 16GB is not enough for local system storage and I'm not a fan of adoptable storage (was slow on my sony z2 tablet, maybe better now).
4) Waterproof - or at least has a very reputable waterproof case for sale.
5) Would prefer 4 GB RAM or even 6/8 if possible.
6) 10 inch screen or higher.

I've gone through GSM arena, various reviews, and it seems the only one that comes close is the Samsung Galaxy Tab S4 is the only one that meets most of the requirements. Obviously not the Verizon one (bootloader) or probably through any other carrier.

I maintain that the Sony Xperia Z2 tablet was the best tablet ever made for Android. That said, the versions I had only had 16 GB of local storage, or a 32 GB one from Verizon I managed to brick (first time out of many unlockings/rootings), and the battery isn't what it once was. I am tempted to get a Z4 but they are still very expensive and now many years old. I won't be swimming laps with the thing but want it to survive a drop in a pool, hot tub, etc like the Z2 was.

Any help would be appreciated - and if you think a tablet that will meet my needs is coming out in the next 4-6 months, please reply as well.


----------



## DontMessWithJohan (Jan 3, 2019)

pinkpanda3310 said:


> Hey there.  Hope you can help me choose a phone for my daughters.  One was supposed to get a phone for xmas and the other just busted hers a few days ago.  There are so many phones available now that I'm just confused.
> 
> I want something reliable, somewhat durable, can get toughened glass screen protectors and flip style cases.  Will be used mainly for social media apps and games.  One will not have a sim card for the next year so everything will go through wifi so a good wifi connection is preferred.  Priced under $400.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have easy access (relative) to Chinese manufacturers in AUS? If so, check the Xiaomi Mi5. It should be right at that price range and is the previous-ish generation, so it's gonna be a killer for years to come. Build quality is excellent and you just know that a Samsung with the same specs would cost 3 times that


----------



## zelendel (Jan 3, 2019)

DontMessWithJohan said:


> Do you have easy access (relative) to Chinese manufacturers in AUS? If so, check the Xiaomi Mi5. It should be right at that price range and is the previous-ish generation, so it's gonna be a killer for years to come. Build quality is excellent and you just know that a Samsung with the same specs would cost 3 times that

Click to collapse



This is true about the Samsung except the Samsung parts are from a better bin. Which is the reason for the higher price. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rebeccas (Jan 4, 2019)

*Sub $200 Dual SIM Phone Recommendation*

Hi,
I'm looking to buy a new dual SIM phone for less than $200 (preferably around $150 or less). Any recommendations would be nice.

I currently have a Samsung S3 so I'm assuming that any budget phone will be better than what I have. I'm not the concerned about the camera, although a decent camera would be nice. I really only need the phone for phone and SMS, I don't play games, watch videos or any stuff like that. I occasionally surf the net. If I can flash the phone with a custom ROM or remove all of the bloatware that would be a bonus.

Thanks, Becca


----------



## MathGuy284 (Jan 4, 2019)

*Looking for max customization(Root and custom ROM)*

I'm looking to buy a new phone, I want one that can be rooted and has custom ROM support--something highly customizable. I'm on Sprint(U.S.) as my carrier if that affects what phones I can/cannot get. Thanks!


----------



## butman (Jan 4, 2019)

Regular Pixel 2 or XZ1 Compact?

I want a small phone with good features and specs. By design I really like these two. Classic 16:9 and front facing speaker. Which one and why?

Thanks!

Enviado desde mi Pixel 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## use472 (Jan 5, 2019)

*XIaomi Poco, Xiaomi Redmi 5 or 6*

Hi which of these phones should i buy xiaomi redmi note 6 pro, Xiaomi redmi note 5, Xiaomi Pocophone F1?


----------



## magus7091 (Jan 5, 2019)

Looking for an affordable tablet.

I'm on cricket, using AT&T network and I'm trying to find an Android tablet in the $150-$200 range that is actually up to date. I'm willing to spend a bit more if the specs justify the price. Most everything I'm finding out there is 1 GB RAM and 8 GB storage, and running extremely out of date software, some as far back as KitKat. I'm not looking for much, just a minimum of 2 GB RAM and 16 GB storage (expandable) and running marshmallow or newer.


----------



## psychok9 (Jan 6, 2019)

Hello,
I'm an S7 Edge owner... but I'm unhappy about GPS... and LTE speed. I'm going to LTE Advanced Pro/4.5G mobile service provider... but I thinking to change my smartphone too (my EU - Exynos supports 4G+ only).
I would improve my GPS accuracy, really, battery life and camera shots.
What do you advice? It's better wait or going to something?

Thank you


----------



## gorilla p (Jan 6, 2019)

Can't go wrong with the OnePlus 5T right now. The OnePlus6 was on flash sale at Gearbest for 380-390 for. While and a lot of people upgraded from the 5T (despite a very minimal difference).
You can get the OP5T 2nd hand on Swappa right now for around 300. They are only a year old. I absolutely loved mine. Flagship level specs at budget price. Compatible with all US GSM carriers.


----------



## Amirk365 (Jan 7, 2019)

use472 said:


> Hi which of these phones should i buy xiaomi redmi note 6 pro, Xiaomi redmi note 5, Xiaomi Pocophone F1?

Click to collapse



Pocophone. The others aren't as durable.


----------



## kwk1 (Jan 7, 2019)

Hi there,
I have been using an iphone for the past 6 years. I've never had an android phone before.
I am thinking about getting an android phone now.
The two I have kind of narrowed down to are the Pixel 3/XL and the Huwei P20 Pro.
I like them both because they have flat screens. 
The Pixel 3 XL (64gb) would cost me $300, the P20 Pro would be $0 on a new contract.
Just wondering which you think I might like better considering coming from an iphone, which one is a better deal, and which one you think is a better phone.
The only other flat screen I think I may like is the OP 6/T but not carried by my carrier so would be full price.
Not sure if there are any other flat screens that may also be good.

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## a250gpreguy (Jan 7, 2019)

Need some opinions Fam....

Needing to replace my wife's Galaxy 4 SM-T230NU 7 inch tablet primarily because KitKat, root and themes have not allowed us to run a few needed apps or move stuff to sdcard....

Rules....must be 7 inch Tablet (as the lady travels) Android based....able to root/ROM to late model OS's, preferably Nougat or beyond..and accept and run 256GB sdcard.....

Opinions?.....Go!

TIA
Ch

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lxandrite (Jan 7, 2019)

Greetings, im looking for some advice, i to get a phone that the value is 100$ or less.. i dont care about camera and those stuffs, mostly want a phone with RAM, CPU and GPU. so.. want to know a mini review about a phone with good specs and durability under that value.  i saw many "good phone's" from many companies that i never hear about so thats why i came here. any hint?


----------



## CamoGeko (Jan 7, 2019)

Lxandrite said:


> Greetings, im looking for some advice, i to get a phone that the value is 100$ or less.. i dont care about camera and those stuffs, mostly want a phone with RAM, CPU and GPU. so.. want to know a mini review about a phone with good specs and durability under that value.  i saw many "good phone's" from many companies that i never hear about so thats why i came here. any hint?

Click to collapse



$100 is a very very low budget, your best bet is probably an old second hand Xiaomi, OnePlus or something like that.

Maybe an HTC10, if you can get one for that price.


----------



## Swen83 (Jan 7, 2019)

For that money you can only buy Nokia 3210 [emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a250gpreguy (Jan 8, 2019)

a250gpreguy said:


> Need some opinions Fam....
> 
> Needing to replace my wife's Galaxy 4 SM-T230NU 7 inch tablet primarily because KitKat, root and themes have not allowed us to run a few needed apps or move stuff to sdcard....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Any takers?

Please help
Ch

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## 350Rocket (Jan 9, 2019)

CamoGeko said:


> $100 is a very very low budget, your best bet is probably an old second hand Xiaomi, OnePlus or something like that.
> 
> Maybe an HTC10, if you can get one for that price.

Click to collapse



For $100, I would be trying to get a OnePlus one (or OnePlus 2), HTC one M8 (or m9). Lg G3 (probably my last choice because of lg reliability but probably the best camera and display of those options.

I'm pretty sure that's all I'd be able to get for that price used around here, however I'm in Canada. Prices are higher.


----------



## mario24601 (Jan 10, 2019)

Lxandrite said:


> Greetings, im looking for some advice, i to get a phone that the value is 100$ or less.. i dont care about camera and those stuffs, mostly want a phone with RAM, CPU and GPU. so.. want to know a mini review about a phone with good specs and durability under that value.  i saw many "good phone's" from many companies that i never hear about so thats why i came here. any hint?

Click to collapse



I would go for S5, runs surprisingly good on LOS. Still use mine from time to time.


----------



## Molvol (Jan 11, 2019)

Guys, I need to replace my LG G3 D852 since I'm mostly in Europe these days. I got really used to and like the fine resolution despite originally considering it nonsense. 
So what I'm looking for now is:

- At least 5.5" to 6" with at least 1440 x 2560, 16:9 preferred
- unlocked/reliably unlockable bootloader, great development support, must work with Xposed and Xprivacy
- great, fast GPS
- no rounded display edges like Galaxy edge
- no glass back, plastic as much as possible
- dual SIM and sd-card
- micro USB strongly preferred, 3.5mm audio of course
- changeable battery (but I guess it's too rare now)
- IR would be great

I was considering LG G4 H815 first, but that's no dual SIM and a little bigger display would be nice. The dual sim H818 is locked down  . Then LG V20, but it seems like trouble to unlock bootloader (and I don't wanna spend days f***** around with that like my G3). Plus no micro USB and the dual display makes it bigger than needed and I have no use for it. Samsungs are all curved display now which causes undesired operation, already have that problem with the G3 narrow edge despite my slim fingers :-/
Seems like very few options, no problem if older and I don't wanna spend much.


----------



## Patxperia (Jan 12, 2019)

350Rocket said:


> For $100, I would be trying to get a OnePlus one (or OnePlus 2), HTC one M8 (or m9). Lg G3 (probably my last choice because of lg reliability but probably the best camera and display of those options.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's all I'd be able to get for that price used around here, however I'm in Canada. Prices are higher.

Click to collapse



I have a working lg G3 d855 which is back on the marshmallow fulmics 8.0 because of the stock camera and general stability.

I can't recommend it today as a daily driver, as the last security patch is 1 Feb 2017. You can get up to date lineage ROM but there are issues with baseband radio which needs to be updated, and force closes.

Xiaomi or Sus ZenFone have several phones with modest price tags that may serve you well.


----------



## watatara.102 (Jan 13, 2019)

I'm right now was thinking what to choose. Asus Zenfone Max Pro M2 or Xiaomi Redmi Note 7 Pro

as you know RN7 will officially release on 15 january but that on China and not for global market


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Jan 14, 2019)

Hey guys!

Just wondering if anyone can give me any information/opinions on Honor's & Xiaomi's recent devices, (The Magic 2 & Mix 3), what slider is "better"? I know they both have different ways of slider for example the Xiaomi is magnetic & the Honor is mechanical I believe, I was trying to find information on which is more sturdy or which on would have more of a lifespan, even which protects more against bits of dust/dirt etc.

Anyway, any help/answers are appreciated.
(sorry if this doesn't belong here)


----------



## JR-P20PRO (Jan 15, 2019)

Hey guys, currently I ahve a Huawei P20 Pro and have been looking at the Pixel 3 XL, for what I use my phone for, the transition shouldnt be a problem but would I be stupid to trade off the P20 Pro for Pixel 3 XL.

I use my phone for listening to music, daily. I use it to play a few games, none too graphic intensive, I take the occasional photograph mostly of scenery and sometimes a few portraits of my nephew. I'd like the battery to last all day which is something my P20 Pro does very well. Another thing aswell thats got my interest peaked is the Pixel 3 XL supposedly supports eSim, I'm with EE who are supposedly gaining support for this on the Pixel 3 XL. I'm also drawn towards OS upgrades ASAP.

So, should I change?


----------



## van71 (Jan 16, 2019)

*Samsung GS5 replacement*

Hello everyone, I'm so glad I found this website... I smashed my SGS5 accidentally and am now using an SGS2. It freezes up a lot on youtube with it being the only extra app open and I don't know whether it's the 1.1ghz cpu or the 1gb ram that's causing this. I'll get straight to the point. 

what I need: price range ( up to $300 since hopefully I can find used ones for ~$200) 
Android 6.0 or higher support
2gb ram and/or decent cpu so it doesn't lag under one biggish app running like youtube.
16gb storage
2600~mah battery life
5-inch screen
4g support
micro or nano sim support
charges fast and micro-usb is fine
NFC, Bluetooth
being able to use screen with one hand. I used the display-size-shrinking function a lot
USB OTG support in case the touch is broken
lightweight (140-150g ish) (I would need it to not drop too hard but not too important)
microsd 2gb~ supp

Thanks, I love you guys no homo.


----------



## spiritBreaker01 (Jan 16, 2019)

TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Just wondering if anyone can give me any information/opinions on Honor's & Xiaomi's recent devices, (The Magic 2 & Mix 3), what slider is "better"? I know they both have different ways of slider for example the Xiaomi is magnetic & the Honor is mechanical I believe, I was trying to find information on which is more sturdy or which on would have more of a lifespan, even which protects more against bits of dust/dirt etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think i read somewhere that the Xiaomi's mix 3 slider is rated at about 600k slides

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Jan 17, 2019)

spiritBreaker01 said:


> I think i read somewhere that the Xiaomi's mix 3 slider is rated at about 600k slides

Click to collapse



Yeah there's a video on YT of it, just looking for some more in-depth information, thank you for replying though


----------



## mario24601 (Jan 17, 2019)

van71 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm so glad I found this website... I smashed my SGS5 accidentally and am now using an SGS2. It freezes up a lot on youtube with it being the only extra app open and I don't know whether it's the 1.1ghz cpu or the 1gb ram that's causing this. I'll get straight to the point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How about a OnePlus X?


----------



## 350Rocket (Jan 17, 2019)

For $300 you can get OnePlus 3. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## van71 (Jan 17, 2019)

mario24601 said:


> How about a OnePlus X?

Click to collapse



Thanks for the suggestion . It's perfect except it doesn't have NFC 



350Rocket said:


> For $300 you can get OnePlus 3.
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks, this seems to be enough so got this one for $170 au with a cracked screen (save money). 

Is there another option where I don't have to pay for the extra 64-16=48 gb space and 4gb ram but still have the other features? :/


----------



## tinibertex (Jan 17, 2019)

Hi im thinking about to buy the pixel 2 XL or the op6t, wich one should i buy and whY?? thx in advance.


----------



## seanspotatobusiness (Jan 17, 2019)

I think my Samsung Galaxy S5 is dying so I'm looking at options to replace it but I have criteria which might be hard to satisfy:


User-removable battery
MicroSD card slot 
Infrared emitter (for remote control) 
Fingerprint scanner
AMOLED screen (for lower power consumption when displaying black backgrounds) 
Phone case available with hidden compartment for bank cards (currently using Otterbox Commuter Wallet case; a soft case which is obviously a wallet is not okay) 
Not a Samsung phone (I don't like their history of price fixing and I'm still annoyed that they released a phone with an AMOLED screen and white backgrounds; they should have customised the theme to save power; I had to root the phone to achieve this)

I'm flexible on the AMOLED screen for a phone that meets my other needs. Does anyone know any candidates more powerful than the Galaxy S5 from, like, the last two or three years? Thanks!


----------



## Amirk365 (Jan 17, 2019)

seanspotatobusiness said:


> I think my Samsung Galaxy S5 is dying so I'm looking at options to replace it but I have criteria which might be hard to satisfy:
> 
> User-removable battery
> MicroSD card slot
> ...

Click to collapse



Tough luck.


----------



## Swen83 (Jan 17, 2019)

tinibertex said:


> Hi im thinking about to buy the pixel 2 XL or the op6t, wich one should i buy and whY?? thx in advance.

Click to collapse



I have pixel 2 XL seven days and phone is almost perfect. I was thinking between pixel and one plus, but pixel is winner because design (panda), pure Android, camera, price from 800 to 440 EUR, updates cum first. you will not be wrong if you choose op6t, the differences are very small. Good and happy shopping

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tinibertex (Jan 17, 2019)

Swen83 said:


> I have pixel 2 XL seven days and phone is almost perfect. I was thinking between pixel and one plus, but pixel is winner because design (panda), pure Android, camera, price from 800 to 440 EUR, updates cum first. you will not be wrong if you choose op6t, the differences are very small. Good and happy shopping
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Very usefull answer!! Thank you 

Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## van71 (Jan 18, 2019)

350Rocket said:


> For $300 you can get OnePlus 3.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





mario24601 said:


> How about a OnePlus X?

Click to collapse





van71 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion . It's perfect except it doesn't have NFC
> 
> Thanks, this seems to be enough so got this one for $170 au with a cracked screen (save money).
> 
> Is there another option where I don't have to pay for the extra 64-16=48 gb space and 4gb ram but still have the other features? :/

Click to collapse



Getting some buyer's remorse as I realise I should have looked at other criteria namely removable battery, infrared blaster and the display size reducing function. Even though I'm out of money I'd love to learn from this mistake, does anyone have suggestions please?


----------



## 350Rocket (Jan 18, 2019)

van71 said:


> Getting some buyer's remorse as I realise I should have looked at other criteria namely removable battery, infrared blaster and the display size reducing function. Even though I'm out of money I'd love to learn from this mistake, does anyone have suggestions please?

Click to collapse



I think removable battery is pretty well gone from most of the good phones. Maybe an lg g5 or older but I wouldn't buy one because of the quality control issues they had. 

Also ir blaster is almost impossible to find. I keep my HTC M8 just for that feature around the house. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Ghengis042 (Jan 18, 2019)

seanspotatobusiness said:


> I think my Samsung Galaxy S5 is dying so I'm looking at options to replace it but I have criteria which might be hard to satisfy:
> 
> 
> User-removable battery
> ...

Click to collapse



Does the LG V20 qualify as "more powerful"?  I've seen a number of places suggest that as the last bastion of flagship performance with a removable battery, though the LG G5 is probably comparable.

My current daily driver is a Moto Z, and while that series has a (very!) non-serviceable internal battery, it does support a Mod system where you can snap extra batteries on the back with magnets.  (Of course, depending on where you live, it might be near-impossible to actually *get* said batteries, but that's another matter)  That would meet all your other requirements except for IR blaster, I think.


----------



## kedev (Jan 23, 2019)

*Looking for a new phone*

I'm planning on retiring my s7 edge, looking for something with a decent camera as I plan on taking a lot more photos, and I don't use my phone for a whole lot other than watching the occasional youtube video, texting, the basics (I don't really game on my phone), and testing out android dev builds for work. I've been looking around a little bit, and I'm not entirely sure what I should do. It'd be nice to grab something soon, as we're taking a trip in the near future (less than a month), and it would be nice to have the camera for that. I was looking at the Honor View 20, as the camera looks interesting, and I could make due with the sacrifices, but I have no idea when that will even be available globally (I'm in Canada so it's tougher to get), and it seems like the global version might end up being over priced. 

Does anyone have any options for something that isn't going to break the bank, maybe like $350 - $550 USD (looking between $500 - $750 CAD or so) but still has a fantastic camera and isn't going to be extremely dated in a year? preferably with 6GB RAM.


----------



## 350Rocket (Jan 23, 2019)

kedev said:


> I'm planning on retiring my s7 edge, looking for something with a decent camera as I plan on taking a lot more photos, and I don't use my phone for a whole lot other than watching the occasional youtube video, texting, the basics (I don't really game on my phone), and testing out android dev builds for work. I've been looking around a little bit, and I'm not entirely sure what I should do. It'd be nice to grab something soon, as we're taking a trip in the near future (less than a month), and it would be nice to have the camera for that. I was looking at the Honor View 20, as the camera looks interesting, and I could make due with the sacrifices, but I have no idea when that will even be available globally (I'm in Canada so it's tougher to get), and it seems like the global version might end up being over priced.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any options for something that isn't going to break the bank, maybe like $350 - $550 USD (looking between $500 - $750 CAD or so) but still has a fantastic camera and isn't going to be extremely dated in a year? preferably with 6GB RAM.

Click to collapse



What about a used OnePlus 6?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kedev (Jan 24, 2019)

350Rocket said:


> What about a used OnePlus 6?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Looking for a new phone. I can buy a OnePlus 6T for $719 Canadian, which is in my wheelhouse. I'd be interested to hear what people think of the camera in the 6T... My wife has a P20 Pro, and the photos are outstanding, I'm not sure if anything can really compare, would love to hear what experience people have with camera in the OnePlus 6T, Xiaomi Mi 8, or anything in that similar range. What got me excited from what I could see from the Honor View 20 was the pixel binning on the camera and how good some of the night shots looked.


----------



## 350Rocket (Jan 24, 2019)

From the reviews I watched I'm thinking the camera will disappoint compared to the p20pro. But it's the better phone when it comes to software. Also I think the op6t is cheaper than the p20pro pro? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kedev (Jan 24, 2019)

350Rocket said:


> From the reviews I watched I'm thinking the camera will disappoint compared to the p20pro. But it's the better phone when it comes to software. Also I think the op6t is cheaper than the p20pro pro?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'm not so much concerned with software as I am the camera performance. I'm not expecting anything to match the p20 pro exactly, just something fairly decent that can take alright low light photos and maybe record decent video.


----------



## 350Rocket (Jan 24, 2019)

I think I watched a video comparison that showed the 6t was actually worse than both the 6 and 5t for most shots. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:51 AM ----------

You can still buy the OnePlus 6 new. I'd rather have it based on price and still having a headphone jack. I'm going to have to keep my OnePlus 5 a couple more years probably though. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaybird779 (Jan 24, 2019)

*Which TABLET should I get?*

Requirements: 
-10" screen
-Fingerprint reader
-longest battery life possible
-MicroSD Card
-Headphone jack - I *might* be willing to forgo this for the right device, but I'd prefer to have it
-ideally a USB-C power connector, but this isn't a requirement

I went to GSMArena to search for my options and narrowed things down quite a bit. I'm wondering if anyone has suggestions though. I'm leaning toward either the Huawei MediaPad M5 Lite 10 or the Lenovo Tab 4 Plus. Neither are getting many OS updates or security patches, which sucks, but I use my tablet nearly exclusively for watching media while travelling. That is, it's on a trusted wifi or on airplane mode. I also have a VPN in case I'm on a public connection, but that would be very rare. So, security patches aren't concerning. I prefer Android 8 to Android 9 on the OS front, though I am excited for the possibilities in Android 10. The Lenovo is stuck on Android 7, which is okay, but not great. In the end, battery life is one of the biggest priorities. It looks like the Huawei is the better choice based on my preferences...when it's released in the US. That should be within a month though. Anyone want to convince me something else is better? I'd prefer to keep it under $500, but I might be flexible for something amazing.


----------



## StardustDroid (Jan 26, 2019)

*Wich device to buy to support LineageOS MicroG size =~139x70 ?*

Hi,

can you recommend me a device with this size to run LineageOS-MicroG ?

My Galaxy A5 SM-A520F is too complicated to patch (Pie) and I can't go back to Nougat, because of issue with Samsung firmware revisions, since 2018, Odin downgrade from Android8 or Android9 to Android7 is not possible :/
I would like a device with good LTE aka 4G support, good wifi chipset, good GPS.

Maybe a LG/Google Nexus 5, one of the most used device from Lineage stats : https://stats.lineageos.org/
But not verry happy for the no sdcard support :/

I don't want onePlus, because the sizes are too bigs.

Thanks


----------



## oakleyguy89 (Jan 29, 2019)

Hey guys, my Lg g6 is driving me nuts. I bought it second hand for $100 but the earpiece speaker and the rear firing speaker are toast. If I make or answer a phone call I gotta blow into the earpiece to even hear what the other person is saying and the rear speaker sounds super distorted. So now i'm looking at options for phones. I really want a redmi note 7 but I dont think it'll work in my area as LTE Discovery shows that i'm on band 2. So I was figuring I would look at something around $300 range. I was thinking of the UmiDigi F1, seems like a high spec phone for a good price but don't know much about the company and if they support band 2. Another phone I was thinking of was the Blu vivo xl+ and that's about $315.  Anyone have any other suggestions??


----------



## resonant-apex (Jan 30, 2019)

*Xiaomi Mi A1 vs Xiaomi Mi A2 lite*

Hi. I am looking for an Android one phone with a chipset invulnerable to spectre/meltdown/foreshadow with an unlockable bootloader for less than €300.
Excluding the HTC U11 Life (weaker specs) and Motorola ONE (very small xda community) leaves two phones:

Xiaomi Mi A1
Xiaomi Mi A2 lite

Very similar specs and price.

After the warranty & android ONE updates expire, I hope to flash lineage os (or a similar ROM) to keep getting OTA security updates.

The Mi A1 currently has official lineage os support, but 1 year less of android one updates.
The Mi A2 lite has treble support but no official ROMs yet.

Which phone is my best bet to achieve what I plan?
Is the A2 lite likely to get official lineage OS support if it's even possible to predict?
Is project treble important? Do treble ROMs work universally on any treble-enabled device? Do treble ROMs receive OTA updates?


----------



## phazer11 (Jan 31, 2019)

I'm in need of a new phone as sad as it seems. My current phone (LG G3) has decided it wants to keep eating SIM cards, it came up with a message 48 hours ago about the SIM being invalid and I've since replaced it 3 times with new cards, which work for several hours before needing to be reseated and eventually that stops working. I'm trying to decide between the Pixel 3(or XL), Samsung Galaxy S9(or S9+), or the OnePlus 6T. though I'm open to suggestions. I don't want to spend a lot but... if I have to payment plan it I guess I'll payment plan it. Though I really was hoping to wait to upgrade till phones actually support 802.11ax (and more support for ax in general). 

I like taking pictures and video, the Pixel sounds like it has a better experience there, as well as cleaner OS without frills. Like I said this came out of nowhere, so I'm really not as prepared as I'd like to be but I cannot be without my phone.


----------



## LockheedX (Feb 1, 2019)

*Looking for older tablet*

Hey, last tablet I got was a 2013 Nexus 7. 

The kids cracked the screen otherwise I wouldn't even consider getting a new one, it still works just fine. 

I've been looking at used versions of the same tablet on Swappa, but maybe I'm missing an opportunity to spend about the same amount of money and get even better performance from a tablet. 

I would like to spend between $50 and $100 and I don't really care how old the device is as long as it works at about the same speed as the 2013 Nexus 7. I recently got the kids Amazon Fire 7 tablets and they are *unbearably slow*. I couldn't believe that a tablet could be that slow and honestly wish I had not purchased a new crappy tablet and instead found an older not-so-terrible tablet.


Suggestions? I'm not planning on doing much with this one other than reading and maybe some games. Thanks.


----------



## BarkingPup (Feb 1, 2019)

I'm looking for a new phone. Currently have the LG X Power 2. I adore the battery life and would like something that has similar or more. It has 4,500 mAH or something but mAH doesn't always translate to battery life. 

Looking for something that can be rooted. No one's figured out how to Root most LG devices :/ All I want is to record my voice while recording my screen and have app sounds. 

Not too concerned with performance. I'd prefer similar specs to the X Power 2: 13MP rear camera, USB-To-Go support, 1.5 GB RAM, 1.5 GHz octa-core, 16 GB internal memory. If it's better hooray. If it's the same whatever. But I won't go lower than those specs. 

I'm in Canada and solely on the Bell network. I can pick any phone I want as an upgrade as I've been a customer for... like almost two decades now. 

I'm looking at potentials right now but would appreciate any input.


----------



## Toasted Meat (Feb 2, 2019)

*Looking for a new phone*

Currently using a Samsung S3

Main Uses (Listening to Music, Web Browsing, GPS Navigation)

Budget of <$200USD (USED price)
2016-2019
Easy to flash custom ROMs, recovery, and root
Headphone jack that doesn't have an issue
SD card expansion
6" screen *max* but I prefer smaller phones
No Samsung or LG

I'm aware of the Redmi Note 5.


----------



## 350Rocket (Feb 2, 2019)

Toasted Meat said:


> Currently using a Samsung S3
> 
> Main Uses (Listening to Music, Web Browsing, GPS Navigation)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HTC one M8, m9 (I have owned both) or maybe an HTC 10 although I'm not sure that's in your budget. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## riahc3 (Feb 3, 2019)

I dont understand why there isnt a section where you can post a thread asking for recommends for a new phone....posts in a 1000+ page thread get lost quickly.


----------



## phazer11 (Feb 4, 2019)

As I mentioned in my earlier post my LG G3 is no longer usuable. I was hopeing to wait to upgrade until 802.11ax or other energy efficiency improvements had been included in phones but it looks like that is not an option.

I would like to avoid spending more than $600 USD preferrably less though. I'm on AT&T and a Pixel 3 or S9 are looking like the best options with a OnePlus 6T and the XL versions of the Pixel and S9 being considered. Though I'd probably take a Pixel or Pixel 2 if I could find one new. 

I like taking pictures and video and for that, the Pixel sounds like it is the better experience, as well as the fact I dislike bloat quite a lot; my favorite Linux distributions are Arch and Gentoo if that helps you any. 

Also, I do a LOT of audio recording so any phones with exceptionally good exterior recordiing microphones would be welcomed as well.


----------



## IronDude (Feb 5, 2019)

I'd like to buy a phone for my dad and I'd like some recommendations as what to buy. Only things that are a must is the phone must be cheaper than 250USD (used would be ok as well), it has to be "very well" supported by LineageOS, battery should be replaceable either as it has been in ye good olde days or without to much work and a real rugged case should be available like Otterbox, iBlasson etc. but with a build in screenprotector.


----------



## HelloWorld_007 (Feb 8, 2019)

Samsung Galaxy S9+, Xiaomi MI MIX 3 or Huawei Mate 20? All of them cost 450€
I care about display quality and battery life the most. The design of the Mate 20 is a drawback for me, though.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## kristofthewise (Feb 8, 2019)

*Long Time Lurker Needs A New Sprint Phone*

Hello sirs! 

You all are great Im a big fan of the community and what you do.  I need a sprint phone to take advantage of the year of free service they are offering. I am a privacy guy and have not had cell service for over a year but the free price tag has me coming back. Ive often said that with all the money the cell carriers make selling off our private data they could at least give us the service for free.  Well it seems sprint was monitoring that conversation because theyve decided to do just that. So what the hell Ill give it a go. 

This is my ideal list of features in order of importance. I am prepared to be disappointed but please do your best. :good:

1. Heavy community support making it easy to install and maintain an open source/no spyware Kernel/OS
2. Removable battery
3. No front facing camera 
4. Love to spend $100 but up to $250 is acceptable 
5. No GPS
6. No internal microphones (plugin mic only)
7. Whatd I miss? No fingerprint/Retinal scan/Blood test/Anal plug/DNA collection "features" either please.

Brand name/cool factor mean less than nothing. I am after privacy and value and I realize thats like wanting ice cream without getting fat, I do. I also know I am a dirty dinosaur but please humour me as much as possible. 

Thank you all.


----------



## jacopastorius (Feb 11, 2019)

hi guys. At the moment i have a s6 rooted and being really satisfied with it but i need a bigger display. I was wondering what could be a nice substitute. What i need is:
1. double tap to wake or wake with just fingerprints
2. tap to sleep to be configured in someway
3. display 6 - 6.2"
4. usb type c
5. at least 4gb ram
6. max 250 euros

I do not care about notch. Do you think with s8 plus (used) i go for a secure buy or can you suggest something alternative?


----------



## DexterRufer (Feb 13, 2019)

*It's worth buying a LG V20/V30 used on eBay?*

Hi people, i want to buy a LG V20 or V30 (i am not decided yet) but because my budget i think buying it used on eBay, do you think it's worth it buying it used or not? i don't care really about scratches and things like that, i am only worried about the durability and functionality of the phone. What do you think? Thank you


----------



## eriol1 (Feb 13, 2019)

DexterRufer said:


> Hi people, i want to buy a LG V20 or V30 (i am not decided yet) but because my budget i think buying it used on eBay, do you think it's worth it buying it used or not? i don't care really about scratches and things like that, i am only worried about the durability and functionality of the phone. What do you think? Thank you

Click to collapse



V20 might be susceptible to the lg bootloop issue, I wouldn't recommend buying it used with no warranty. They tend to die suddenly when they're a little over a year old. Doesn't happen a lot, but it happens enough to be a real problem.
The V30 might have the same problem, but there's not enough data yet to say anything concrete.


----------



## phazer11 (Feb 13, 2019)

phazer11 said:


> As I mentioned in my earlier post my LG G3 is no longer usuable. I was hopeing to wait to upgrade until 802.11ax or other energy efficiency improvements had been included in phones but it looks like that is not an option.
> 
> I would like to avoid spending more than $600 USD preferrably less though. I'm on AT&T and a Pixel 3 or S9 are looking like the best options with a OnePlus 6T and the XL versions of the Pixel and S9 being considered. Though I'd probably take a Pixel or Pixel 2 if I could find one new.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bump


----------



## MathGuy284 (Feb 14, 2019)

I'm looking to buy a relatively cheap used phone ($200 max) that I can root and put custom ROMs on. I'm in the US and using Sprint. I was thinking the LG G6? If you have other suggestions please recommend!


----------



## phazer11 (Feb 15, 2019)

I'm trying to decide between a few phones. A good camera and external microphone (though ao long as there is the ability to hook up an external microphone for video or audio recording that works as well) are pretty important. UI and updates are too. I would prefer a leaner, cleaner experience. I am not oposed to slightly older models like the Pixel 2. My current eyeballs are the Pixel 3 followed by the Oneplus 6T. Other options include the S9 and as before one of the Pixel 2 models, an LG V35 or V40.


----------



## Raresh T (Feb 16, 2019)

jacopastorius said:


> hi guys. At the moment i have a s6 rooted and being really satisfied with it but i need a bigger display. I was wondering what could be a nice substitute. What i need is:
> 1. double tap to wake or wake with just fingerprints
> 2. tap to sleep to be configured in someway
> 3. display 6 - 6.2"
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait a bit, for S10 to launch. And maybe you can land an S9 plus


----------



## kristofthewise (Feb 18, 2019)

kristofthewise said:


> Hello sirs!
> 
> You all are great Im a big fan of the community and what you do.  I need a sprint phone to take advantage of the year of free service they are offering. I am a privacy guy and have not had cell service for over a year but the free price tag has me coming back. Ive often said that with all the money the cell carriers make selling off our private data they could at least give us the service for free.  Well it seems sprint was monitoring that conversation because theyve decided to do just that. So what the hell Ill give it a go.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



BUMP. Does nobody but noobies post in this forum? I havent seen any answers in here for a while, just questions and more questions. I am starting to feel like this forum thread is just a garbage pail to keep us noobies from contaminating the rest of the forum with our questions. Which is fine as long as somebody answers us. Is somebody going to answer us?


----------



## phazer11 (Feb 19, 2019)

Yes, I'm incredibly frustrated myself kristofthewise


----------



## eriol1 (Feb 19, 2019)

kristofthewise said:


> BUMP. Does nobody but noobies post in this forum? I havent seen any answers in here for a while, just questions and more questions. I am starting to feel like this forum thread is just a garbage pail to keep us noobies from contaminating the rest of the forum with our questions. Which is fine as long as somebody answers us. Is somebody going to answer us?

Click to collapse



This forum has nothing to do with being new.
Someone could be posting for the first time on xda and yet he may have years of experience with a certain phone.
That's what this forum is. A place to find someone experienced in the class of phones you're interested in.

If someone reads your post and happens to know something useful, they'll probably share their knowledge. If they don't, they're not going to do your research for you. 

In your case I'm not surprised there were no answers.
Finding a phone with no internal microphone seems impossible, to me at least, which is why I didn't answer.
 There may be a phone like that out there, but you probably know more than most about that type of thing.

I myself haven't been answering much lately because I haven't had a good look at phones since buying one 2 years ago, so I don't have much to offer.


----------



## HugoPolymorph (Feb 19, 2019)

Hello,

I'm looking for a device under 120€/135$ which can be rooted and with a fastboot that would run the command:

```
fastboot oem off-mode-charge 0
```

I tried Huawei but since they stopped unlocking bootloaders it won't accept the fastboot command.
I tried Xiaomi but the wait time to unlock the bootloader is impractical and it does not run the fastboot command anyway.
I like Lenovo Moto a lot but devices in our price range might not be bootloader unlockable.

Does anyone know a phone that's cheap enough and can be rooted and bootloader unlocked (so it can boot on charge when off)?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## SunilSuni (Feb 19, 2019)

HugoPolymorph said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking for a device under 120€/135$ which can be rooted and with a fastboot that would run the command:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can check Xiaomi's android one phone, android one phone can be unlockable with a simple command fastboot oem unlock
Mi A2
Mi A2 Lite
Mi A1 (Too old to consider)

All motorolo phones can be unlockable with a unlock codes (you need to get unlock code from Motorola website)


----------



## 350Rocket (Feb 19, 2019)

I've never heard of a phone that meets your criteria. Those are almost all standard smartphone features and have been for a long time. Maybe you could find an older phone that has no fingerprint sensor and has a broken microphone and broken GPS?

But to answer your second question I post answers here occasionally but I'm not the best person for recommendations most of the time because I'm not in the market for a phone for a while and I only out of curiosity look up reviews on the phones that I think would suit me and my budget when it's time to upgrade eventually.

Also a lot of people post with a budget in another countries currency and I don't know that currency or what phones are even available there.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:33 PM ----------

Sorry that was supposed to be a quote to kristofthewise. I also didn't realize there was several more posts after his when I started typing mine. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## phaleg (Feb 21, 2019)

*Android phone with this features*

Hi everybody, 

I recently changed my Nexus 5x for a Honor 10, but I am not satisfied because it is super long and narrow, they call 19:9 and it comes with customization and additional UI with not so vibrant community about custom ROMs either, because of longer process to unlock, root and so on. Now that I explained the background, I can formulate my question.

Would you advise for an android device with the following features, or at least the most of them 
* relevant, ** very relevant *** top importance

Android One (or easy to put custom roms) ***
Squared shape (like 16:9 or anyway not too long and narrow) **
Screen > 5.5" **
2018 or newer **
Decent battery life **

About price and availability, I am in Europe now. 
For price, I am open considering that performance is not a top priority for me. 
If it's coming next, I can also wait for a new device to be available.

Less relevant, but nice add ons are:
Waterproof * / Cameras * / SD * / performance (I don't expect the best, but at least good worth the penny)


----------



## go vegan (Feb 21, 2019)

My Xiaomi Redmi 5A is dead/dying. I've been overall happy with it running crDroid.

Requirements for new phone:
* Cheap
* Can be rooted without too much hassle
* Same or better hardware specs/performance
* Similar size/shape

Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Fatal_Scythe (Feb 21, 2019)

Hey guys!
So it looks like my Xperia M2 Aqua is about to reach it's limit after about 2,5 Years of usage, and since it sometimes gets so slow that even normal apps like Instagram or Whatsapp are causing the phone to completely freeze, I'd like to get an upgrade 

For now, I'm looking at buying either:
• The Samsung Galaxy J4+
• The Samsung Galaxy J6+

My Budget is between 200-280€ btw, but right now both of those phones got an price cut to 160€ so I can't quite decide which one to get 

I'm open for other phone recommendations  that are at my Budget though


----------



## Amirk365 (Feb 21, 2019)

Fatal_Scythe said:


> Hey guys!
> So it looks like my Xperia M2 Aqua is about to reach it's limit after about 2,5 Years of usage, and since it sometimes gets so slow that even normal apps like Instagram or Whatsapp are causing the phone to completely freeze, I'd like to get an upgrade
> 
> For now, I'm looking at buying either:
> ...

Click to collapse



You can consider much better phones than those bro. Such as the Mi A2, Nokia 6.1 Plus etc.


----------



## Nico2416 (Feb 21, 2019)

phaleg said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I recently changed my Nexus 5x for a Honor 10, but I am not satisfied because it is super long and narrow, they call 19:9 and it comes with customization and additional UI with not so vibrant community about custom ROMs either, because of longer process to unlock, root and so on. Now that I explained the background, I can formulate my question.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try to give a look at the Redmi Note 5 Pro, it's cheap, it's probably the best ROM-phone and it has a good hardware overall.
If you have an higer budget go for OnePlus phones


----------



## arko15 (Feb 21, 2019)

*Nokia 7.1 or Motorola G6plus?*

Hey
I can buy one of these phones used 1-2 months for similar good prcice. And I have dilema. 
The most important for me is camera(quality in night condition also matters) - I have no idea which one is better in this field. 

Also I pay attention to screen and design - I guess in this regards Nokia win. However I have some doubts about 3gb ram in Nokia, it seems too little, but maybe its enough because of pure android? 

I have also option to buy LG G6 but for similar price, but it would be used about 12months. 
What do you think?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## phaleg (Feb 22, 2019)

Nico2416 said:


> Try to give a look at the Redmi Note 5 Pro, it's cheap, it's probably the best ROM-phone and it has a good hardware overall.
> If you have an higer budget go for OnePlus phones

Click to collapse



I see, my concern is that is from exactly 1 year ago and is still quite long (18:9)… does it have a similar successor?

About OnePlus, any model that could suit me better?


----------



## Fatal_Scythe (Feb 22, 2019)

Amirk365 said:


> You can consider much better phones than those bro. Such as the Mi A2, Nokia 6.1 Plus etc.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the fast answer mate, the Mi A2 as well as the Nokia 6.1 sound interesting, although it's kinda hard to get your hands on an Mi A2, and the Nokia 6.1 is still a bit overpriced and starts at about 300€ here where I live. And also, I wanna test and play around a little with them in the Electronics store before buying one.


----------



## Nico2416 (Feb 22, 2019)

phaleg said:


> I see, my concern is that is from exactly 1 year ago and is still quite long (18:9)… does it have a similar successor?
> 
> About OnePlus, any model that could suit me better?

Click to collapse



There's the Redmi Note 7 (currently available only in China, in Europe will ne released in a few months, I think) or the Redmi Note 6 Pro (that is actually identical to the Note 5 Pro except for the fact that is 6 months younger and it has the notch)

For the OnePlus the best are the 6 and the 6T, both are flagship smartphone so you go for the top.

For the lenght of the screen: nowadays it's almost impossible to find a phone with the 16:9 ratio, every smartphone I remember that was produced from the late 2017 up to now has a 18:9 or 19:9 (with the notch)

EDIT: you can also give a look at the Mi Mix series by Xiaomi, in particular the 2S (cheaper) and the 3, but wothout knowing the budget it's hard to tell what is the best choice


----------



## monkish34 (Feb 23, 2019)

I was recommended to come here for my question. This is my original thread. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/private.php?do=showpm&pmid=21304361

Basically I'm moving back to metro and going to get one of their freebie phones. I have a link to their current freebies in that thread. So I'm just looking for something decent AND can be rooted. My last two phones couldn't be (lg's). 

So any advice? I think every Samsung I've had was rootable, so i was looking at the j7. But I'm not sure how good the phone is. 

Anyways any help will be much appreciated. Thanks. 

Sent from my LG-LS777 using Tapatalk


----------



## phaleg (Feb 23, 2019)

Nico2416 said:


> There's the Redmi Note 7 (currently available only in China, in Europe will ne released in a few months, I think) or the Redmi Note 6 Pro (that is actually identical to the Note 5 Pro except for the fact that is 6 months younger and it has the notch)
> 
> For the OnePlus the best are the 6 and the 6T, both are flagship smartphone so you go for the top.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can spend up to 300 € for a medium target (where I find some of my wanted features) and up to 700 for one that has all of my features.

About these devices you suggested me, which one have a decent ROM support? 
I don't like to use devices with UI like this Honor 10 I have, I like to have stock android one, or being able to load AOSP or Lineage


----------



## cavalloz (Feb 23, 2019)

Hello there,
I would like to buy a new phone after 2 years with moto g5 plus which I liked. Gestures, android stock and battery were pretty good for my use.

Features I need:
Very good rear camera
Very good battery
Price range in Europe: 200/300 €
Fast android updates (not necessary but appreciated)


I think that moto g7 plus, pocophone f1 and the new xiaomi mi9 se are good choices, which one do you think is the best? Do you know other phones that I should consider?
Thanks!


----------



## Nico2416 (Feb 23, 2019)

phaleg said:


> I can spend up to 300 € for a medium target (where I find some of my wanted features) and up to 700 for one that has all of my features.
> 
> About these devices you suggested me, which one have a decent ROM support?
> I don't like to use devices with UI like this Honor 10 I have, I like to have stock android one, or being able to load AOSP or Lineage

Click to collapse



I suggested you those device because, in terms of ROM developments, they're the best choice. You can check their forums here on XDA and see if the phone you'll buy have the ROM you want, if you don't want to risk, though. 

Anyway, if you wanna be sure about custom ROMs in general, you should go for a OnePlus or a Xiaomi that, also, are the best smartphones in terms of price/quality ratio.

Note: I don't own, obviously, all those devices, but I'm pretty sure of what I'm saying. I recommend you, in any case, to watch some reviews on YouTube of the products you are interested about, it's always useful watching the device being used, it gives you a way better overall idea


----------



## GugiMistrz (Feb 24, 2019)

Huawei Mate 20 Pro


----------



## Dat.Silhouette (Feb 24, 2019)

Hi XDA!

So, I'm looking for going back to Android on my Smartphone, and I was waiting for the S10 announcement. There is also plenty of other good phones, but I really don't know which one I should buy.

Here is a list of phones I could buy, all with their pros and cons for me:

-Galaxy S10:
Pros: 
-Awesome Camera quality
-Battery life looks OK
-I like the size of it, not too big and not too small
-Looks like it's well made
-Galaxy Buds offered for preordering ,which is interesting for me because I'm going back to fitness and I would like a pair of wireless bluetooth earbuds

Cons:
-Pricey. I can have it with galaxy buds for 809 euro, but it's much more expensive than the other phone I could get, and I know all Samsung Galaxy phones goes down really fast in price just some months after it's been out.
-I don't like the back with the 3 cameras.
-Samsung overlay over stock android is not really that great, at least not as good as a stock Android.
-Samsung is known for taking its time for updating their phone to the latest Android version.

For me, this is still my main choice. I owned a S6 years ago, and I knew there was a lot of ROM once the phone is rooted. So I hope the S10 will have a lot of custom ROM.

-Google Pixel 3:
Pros:
-One of the best camera quality, without having to add a ridiculous number of camera
-Size of it is perfect for me, I tried it in a shop and the size is just perfect.
-Google phone, so one of the best Android experience.

Cons:
-Battery life looks "meh". Less than 3000mah seems very low.
-Only 4 gig of RAM
-I don't like the fingerprint reader on the back of the phone
-Even if it's well made, it doesn't have that "premium look", and seems a liittle bit pricey for what I get.
-It seems like this phone outperformed a lot of others only with "software tricks and optimisation", which has it limits over time.

It could have been the perfect phone for me, if only it would have more RAM and a bigger battery, which worry me too much. And I don't know if the Pixel 3 is really futureproof.


-Oneplus 6T:
Pros:
-Price for the power
-6 or 8Gig of RAM
-Fingerprint reader under the screen
-Close to stock android, OxygenOS is a really nice overlay
-Updated by Oneplus really often
-Battery life is great

Cons:
-Cameras looks OK, but not "awesome"
-Mono sound, really?
-No wireless charging

I know Oneplus phones are really great. But the sound quality and the lack of wireless charging is almost a killer for me. I'm ready to put a little more money into a smartphone for more options.


-Huawei mate 20 pro:
Pros:
-Seems almost identical to the S10, but cheaper.
-Fingerprint AND face ID to unlock the phone
-Even if there is a lot of camera, it isn't as ugly as the S10 on the back
-BEST battery life for a phone

Cons:
-Software optimisation from Huawei is not really good
-Doesn't seems to have a lot of alternative to the stock ROM from Huawei

It's a very very nice phone. But the fact that I'm tied to Huawei stock ROM and doesn't have the alternative to flash something else worries me, because I don't know how the mate 20 pro will evolved over time, and if Huawei will improved the software optimisation of this phone.



TLR : I'm looking for a phone with really good camera, a nice battery life, futureproof specs and a nice price. The OP6T, Pixel 3, S10 and Mate 20 pro all have some point I'm looking for, but non of them as all of it. So if any custom ROM or flashable zip have any way to correct some issue I've got with some phone...

Thanks!


----------



## N01F3AR (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm looking for a new phone for use with Verizon. I want something decently cheap (less than 100 bucks) that's rootable. Any suggestions?


----------



## Nico2416 (Feb 25, 2019)

Dat.Silhouette said:


> Hi XDA!
> 
> So, I'm looking for going back to Android on my Smartphone, and I was waiting for the S10 announcement. There is also plenty of other good phones, but I really don't know which one I should buy.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



IMHO:
1) OP 6T
2) PIXEL 3 or S10
3) Mate 20 PRO

With the OP 6T really above the others: it's same (if not better) as the others in technically everything at a half of the prices. If you like custom ROMs is the perfect phone and, with the Google Camera, you can improve the Camera quality. There are also a lot of custom ROM that will make him really durable.
Pixel 3 is good, but it's a kind of Android iPhone, good experience but really priced up.
I can't talk, obv, about the S10, but I don't like so much Samsungs (in terms of software, in particular).
For the Mate 20 Pro I'd avoid every Huawei device for the rest of my life. Their developement policy is ridiculous (you can't unlock the bootloader anymore) while their software is the worst thing I've seen for ages in terms of optimizations, graphics and so on..


----------



## Amirk365 (Feb 26, 2019)

Dat.Silhouette said:


> Hi XDA!
> 
> So, I'm looking for going back to Android on my Smartphone, and I was waiting for the S10 announcement. There is also plenty of other good phones, but I really don't know which one I should buy.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



S10e can also be considered. It has a cheaper price. Only draw back IMO is the side fingerprint scanner,having never used one.


----------



## CamoGeko (Feb 27, 2019)

Amirk365 said:


> S10e can also be considered. It has a cheaper price. Only draw back IMO is the side fingerprint scanner,having never used one.

Click to collapse



I think that's gonna be a great phone! The only drawback from my perspective is the lower resolution screen compared to the S10 and S10+, only has 1080p and not 1440p.


Sent from my mata using Thebear Blue XDA Labs


----------



## zetsui (Feb 28, 2019)

im trying to upgrade from my ****ing gs5 and its so frustrating. a week straight of research
1) removable batteries seem almost wholely ****ing out. unreal. so if i buy used or battery out of cycles i have to pay $50+ to have it replaced? hidden cost few consider
2) locked bootloader galore. I NEED root.
3) newer manufacturers like huawei LG xiaomi and oneplus- value proposittion, post market support in the US, etc unclear. Even huawei's model differentation is unclear.
4) nfc is nice for subway etc here in NJ NY but very limiting if I do want this feature
5) battery life aint much better than gs5 on newer devices according to GSM arena or anandtech testing
6) screens are huge, not running or physical activity centric even going from my gs3 to my gs5 was a step up. the fact they have only gotten larger is crazy. thicness makes this a confounding factor for running tho

my valued features are 1)battery life 2) ease of root (good number of roms etc) 3) camera 4) external sd card (i cannot imagine not having this, ever not have access to internal memory on a bad flash? horrific experience) 5) display in that order

I just upgraded my s5 to 9.0 what a major update. greate battery life. I'm mainly looking to upgrade as my s5 1) charging port is bent out of shape now 2) 16gb internal requires meticulous

Which phone shoudl I get I think from gsmarean filtering and phone seaarch gs8+ and xaomi max 2 ? oneplus also seems good except it has no sdcard

---------- Post added at 07:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 PM ----------



---------- Post added at 07:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:19 PM ----------




olliewills said:


> Evening all,
> 
> So, as expected, this is a thread to ask the community what phone I should buy for my next upgrade! (SHOCK!)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





What you end up getting?


----------



## phaleg (Mar 2, 2019)

What is the best screen technology? 

(IPS, LCD, AmoLed and why?)


----------



## Darkstand (Mar 2, 2019)

I've been hunting for my next phone, but im being so picky that it's hard to find semi recent phones. My Wish list is as follows:

Removable battery. This removes 90% of phones right off the bat, but there are a few out there. (It's also worth noting if one can actually obtain trustworthy batteries for a phone - seems like a lot of scammers and defective stuff from China.)
Either has an unlockable bootloader or otherwise allows the install of TWRP. (And root, but thats kinda a given.) This also removes a fair number of phones.
Preferably semi-decent hardware as far as CPU, RAM and such goes
I plan to use this phone on a Verizon MVNO so it needs to work on that network, but due to #2 will probably not be verizon branded since they tend to lock their phones.
I'd heavily prefer a phone with an expandable sd card slot, but its not a gamebreaker as long as the phone has sizable internal storage natively. I need a fair amount of space for my stuff.

I don't care much about cameras or headphone audio (if I play anything its likely over bluetooth)
I use the phone heavily for browsing, GPS, and general utility (alarm app, ect.)
IPS ratings are a plus but not that important if missing. Durability is slightly more important. Battery life is important, but removable batteries make that slightly more bearable since a spare is an option.
I don't care diddly squat about aesthetics as long as it works well, especially since I tend to stuff them in (thin) cases almost immediately after I get them.

I typically buy phones used but if they sell new on amazon or the like for reasonable prices that's ok too. Used matters a bit less when the battery is replaceable though.
I tend to buy (used) phones in the 250ish range, not top the the line but certainly have some oomph behind them. 

My current contenders are as follows; none quite hit all the right notes

LG v20
+Lots of Development
+Good screen resolution
~ok internal hardware specs
~Really good audio hardware I will never use
~Good camera I will rarely use
-Unlocks via LG Developers program..... which is not terribly user friendly. Or at least it was not when I tried to unlock a LG G5. Maybe I'm wrong about this one, and it unlocks without.... but I don't think so?
Phone is a bit dated but holding up well, I think

Samsung Galaxy j7 Duo J720M (There are like half a dozen J7's with very different hardware, so specificity is important)
+Good hardware specs
+Easily unlocked bootloader
~OK resolution
-No TWRP as far as I can tell released for that specific version. I doubt I know enough to even think about building my own.

Not sure if the older j7's might be worth a look.... there are so many of them and its hard to tell them apart sometimes.
If anyone has any other suggestions or comments on these two phones let me know.


----------



## monkish34 (Mar 3, 2019)

I'm wanting to get one of the free phones from metro when you sign up. But I want a decent phone, and one that can be rooted. 

Any advice? 

Sent from my LG-LS777 using Tapatalk


----------



## goa Boa (Mar 5, 2019)

Sony XZ3 or Oneplus 6T? 
Overall i think sony is superrior...but 4 GB RAM? Hmmm is it future proof? My smartphone should last for 3 - 4 years. 

Most of the time browsing and youtube... no gaming or photos.

Thanks.


----------



## Amirk365 (Mar 6, 2019)

goa Boa said:


> Sony XZ3 or Oneplus 6T?
> Overall i think sony is superrior...but 4 GB RAM? Hmmm is it future proof? My smartphone should last for 3 - 4 years.
> 
> Most of the time browsing and youtube... no gaming or photos.
> ...

Click to collapse



You really don't need such expensive phones if that's all you're doing mate. Maybe a nice Pocofone will do you.


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Mar 8, 2019)

wonderful123 said:


> 5G PHONE

Click to collapse



Personally wouldn't recommend anyone to buy a 5G phone in 2019

---------- Post added at 05:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:06 PM ----------




goa Boa said:


> Sony XZ3 or Oneplus 6T?
> Overall i think sony is superrior...but 4 GB RAM? Hmmm is it future proof? My smartphone should last for 3 - 4 years.
> 
> Most of the time browsing and youtube... no gaming or photos.
> ...

Click to collapse



OnePlus 6T, better development, OxygenOS is great, Sony's camera's are underwhelming imo, plus if you unlock the Sony's bootloader pretty sure you lose DRM keys involving camera algorithms & screen algorithms such as Bravia etc.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## phazer11 (Mar 8, 2019)

So. At an impasse. NEED NEED NEED a new phone been without one for over a month, since my LG G3s SIM card slot broke itself. 

I haven't really been satisfied with the ultrawide thing on phones despite liking it for monitors just feels too narrow in hands I have big fingers. Anyways I've been able to get my mits on some phines to get a feel.

 The S9+ as well as the Pixel 2 and to a lesser extent the Pixel 3 XL were the lesser of the evils I tried. I'm going to see if amy of the stores in town have an S10 and if I can feel it. Kind of excited about it since it has one of the features I was holding out on upgrading from my G3 for till it broke. 802.11ax WiFi. The screen also seems about as wide as my current one so that's a plus.

Haven't been ablw to feel one of my other considerations the OnePlus 6T. So verdict out on that and I have very conflicted feeling about the LG V40. I would like a good camera and the option to put a custom firmware but am willing to compromise. Pixels OS is clean enough I suppose. 

Also if it helps I literally couldn't care less about water resistance its going to be in a case. If it were up to me a removable battery and headphone jack would take priority but such ia the way of things. 

Suggestions?


----------



## sekk (Mar 8, 2019)

Right now, considering the possible oneplus 7, oneplus 6, oneplus 6t and xiaomi mi 9: which one should I buy, I'd buy only the 8/128 version of better, considering that I WILL root the device, I want the best experience possible while being able to CLONE POKEMON GO.

Which one to buy?

And also, about the snapdragon, should I get the 855 device considering it's more expensive than the 845?

I'm kinda confused whether this extra money is worth it...


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Mar 9, 2019)

sekk said:


> Right now, considering the possible oneplus 7, oneplus 6, oneplus 6t and xiaomi mi 9: which one should I buy, I'd buy only the 8/128 version of better, considering that I WILL root the device, I want the best experience possible while being able to CLONE POKEMON GO.
> 
> Which one to buy?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OnePlus 6 & 6T right off the bat have worse CPU & GPU, even if it isn't much, the 855 is better & more efficient than the 845, however OnePlus devices have a far more active community here than the Mi 9, partly due to the fact that the Mi 9 is new


----------



## sekk (Mar 9, 2019)

TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> OnePlus 6 & 6T right off the bat have worse CPU & GPU, even if it isn't much, the 855 is better & more efficient than the 845, however OnePlus devices have a far more active community here than the Mi 9, partly due to the fact that the Mi 9 is new

Click to collapse



What about the part of pokemon go?


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Mar 9, 2019)

sekk said:


> What about the part of pokemon go?

Click to collapse



You can clone apps on Xiaomi devices yes, however I'm unable to tell you if Pokémon Go works with it or not


----------



## sekk (Mar 9, 2019)

TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> You can clone apps on Xiaomi devices yes, however I'm unable to tell you if Pokémon Go works with it or not

Click to collapse



 On xiaomi phones I know it works as it should, but this game isn't even compatible with the oneplus clone apps feature... And that's seems to be a big factor for me


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Mar 9, 2019)

sekk said:


> On xiaomi phones I know it works as it should, but this game isn't even compatible with the oneplus clone apps feature... And that's seems to be a big factor for me

Click to collapse



Best advice I can give you is to try & contact someone with the device & ask them to test it for you


----------



## wonderful123 (Mar 10, 2019)

Samsung s10


----------



## androcat01 (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi!
I need to buy a new phone to my sister (coming from an Xiaomi redmi 3 pro) and I'm undecided between these devices:
- Asus Zenfone Max Pro (M1)
- Xiaomi redmi note 6 pro
- LG G6
- Nokia 8

What do you think it's better? Quite important fotos and battery.
Thank you in advance!! 

Inviato dal mio LG-H960 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## SunilSuni (Mar 10, 2019)

androcat01 said:


> Hi!
> I need to buy a new phone to my sister (coming from an Xiaomi redmi 3 pro) and I'm undecided between these devices:
> - Asus Zenfone Max Pro (M1)
> - Xiaomi redmi note 6 pro
> ...

Click to collapse



All the phones have successor, so you may consider

Asus Zenfone max Pro M2
Redmi note 7 Pro (with SD 675 processor)
Nokia 8.1


----------



## androcat01 (Mar 10, 2019)

SunilSuni said:


> All the phones have successor, so you may consider
> 
> Asus Zenfone max Pro M2
> Redmi note 7 Pro (with SD 675 processor)
> Nokia 8.1

Click to collapse



Yes, I know but they are a bit out of budget (200€).

Inviato dal mio LG-H960 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Gas_75 (Mar 12, 2019)

Hello all,

I am considering replacing my Moto G5 plus with a new phone mostly because i want a better camera and a more responsive phone.
Can you help me choose the right phone?

Here are the specs in order of importance:
Dual Sim
Compatible with phone call recorders (now my phone works because it doesn't have Pie)
Long battery life
Able to clone whatsapp natively
A good camera.
No problems with polarized sunglasses

I don't want to root since the phone is going to be secured with airwatch.

Budget max 400/450 €

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PhillipRamos (Mar 12, 2019)

Hi! I’m planning to get a carrier locked (softbank) Pixel 3 XL. Is it worth it or should i just get an unlocked 2 XL, Note 8 or OP6?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozumi70 (Mar 20, 2019)

Hello! Which of these phones would you recommend to me? Thanks in advance for hints.
1. Elephone A5
2. Leagoo S8 pro
3. Vernee X
4. Lenovo S5 pro
5. Xiaomi Redmi Note 7


----------



## M-Reimer (Mar 20, 2019)

Hello,

I've used a Samsung Galaxy S5, so far, and was pretty happy with it.

Unfortunately the screen starts to die. The lower quarter of the screen starts to flicker sometimes and I think it's just a matter of time until this gets even worse.

I'll keep using the S5 via MHL to watch Netflix on hotel TVs but for my daily use I would like to get something more modern.

A new phone would absolutely have to have:


Price below let's say 400 Euros.
    Headphone jack!!!
    Screen of about the size of the S5 screen or slightly bigger
    At least full-hd resolution
    Widevine support for up to Full-HD (1080p)
    Good Lineage OS support. I would like to use the stock roms as long as I get updates and switch afterwards.
    No silly "notch" at the top of the screen. I've never seen a good Android implementation for this, so far.
    Good screen quality. I'll use the phone to watch movies a lot! Either OLED or a good quality LCD.
    Has to be available in Europe.


----------



## hozumi70 (Mar 20, 2019)

Hello! Which of these phones would you recommend to me? Thanks in advance for hints.
1. Elephone A5
2. Leagoo S8 pro
3. Vernee X
4. Lenovo S5 pro
5. Xiaomi Redmi Note 7


----------



## phaleg (Mar 20, 2019)

hozumi70 said:


> Hello! Which of these phones would you recommend to me? Thanks in advance for hints.
> 1. Elephone A5
> 2. Leagoo S8 pro
> 3. Vernee X
> ...

Click to collapse



I would go with Redmi Note 7 or with Lenovo… 
The others will have less support on XDA and among the 2, Xiaomi are becoming ROM-phones, you can have a look on this website. 

Lenovo has also tutorial to install TWRP but I don't see the roms here


----------



## MoveOnToWhat (Mar 20, 2019)

*Android one Device*

Hello,
My previous 2 devices were the Moto G and the Mi A1. My Mi A1 is affected by the ssusb wakelock and the battery life has deteriorated quite a bit. Looking for a snappy Android one device with importance on snappy performance. My budget is around 200-250$. I don't trust Xiaomi, the Mi A1 is a good device but had problems like screen retention and also the battery problem. There doesn't seem to be any quality control in Xiaomi devices . I'm looking to buy a Nokia phone. Any thoughts?

---------- Post added at 07:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 PM ----------




androcat01 said:


> Hi!
> I need to buy a new phone to my sister (coming from an Xiaomi redmi 3 pro) and I'm undecided between these devices:
> - Asus Zenfone Max Pro (M1)
> - Xiaomi redmi note 6 pro
> ...

Click to collapse



Nokia 8 might also be out of your budget. Nokia 7.1 plus is a good option.

---------- Post added at 07:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 PM ----------




M-Reimer said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've used a Samsung Galaxy S5, so far, and was pretty happy with it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How about considering a Galaxy S8. Oneplus 6/6T also might be an option if you are willing to hide the notch


----------



## mario24601 (Mar 20, 2019)

I also went from S5 to OP 6. Was a great move!


----------



## hozumi70 (Mar 21, 2019)

---------- Post added at 07:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 AM ----------

[/COLOR]





phaleg said:


> I would go with Redmi Note 7 or with Lenovo…
> The others will have less support on XDA and among the 2, Xiaomi are becoming ROM-phones, you can have a look on this website.
> 
> Lenovo has also tutorial to install TWRP but I don't see the roms here

Click to collapse



I have not found anything here for lenovo S5 pro, there are some roms for redmi note 7, I think xiaomi will be a better option.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## phaleg (Mar 21, 2019)

hozumi70 said:


> ---------- Post added at 07:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 AM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> I have not found anything here for lenovo S5 pro, there are some roms for redmi note 7, I think xiaomi will be a better option.

Click to collapse



Yes, as I said, Xiaomi has better rom support in XDA so far


----------



## irish-sid (Mar 21, 2019)

I don't know where to post this for a reply

Galaxy s8 or Huawei mate 20 lite?

Both work out about the same price. Huawei is new, s8 is used.
If you could say why when you choose a device that'd be helpfu :good:


----------



## phaleg (Mar 22, 2019)

irish-sid said:


> I don't know where to post this for a reply
> 
> Galaxy s8 or Huawei mate 20 lite?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Depends what matters to you

S8 is LED and IP68 dust/water proof. Rom support here
vs
Mate 20 is newer, not preowned, no Rom support here

they are both long shaped, which I do not like


----------



## Trunksleo (Mar 28, 2019)

From this ones (almost the same price)???

Iphone 7 red 128gb (used)
Google pixel 2 64gb (used)
Lg G7 (new)


----------



## realista87 (Mar 29, 2019)

i am a PROUD lenovo p2 owner, i can simply say thay it is not a phone but THE PHONE. 
i just can't see any other comparable phone with big battery and other requirements like these

REQUIRED.....
1) huge battery (from 5000 to 13000)
2) xda community support for custom roms (havoc,RR...)
3) snapdragon soc needed for custom roms
4) AMOLED display (i L O V E amoled)
3) frontal fingerprint reader OR under the display

i just can't find ANYTHING similar, 
A) about battery ok i love ulefone power 5 with 13k battery (dimensions are not a problem for me) but that phone has ips screen, rear fingerprint 0% custom rom
B) i liked the vivo nex S ... (only 4000mah) but that phone has locked bootloader so 0% custom rom
C) there is oneplus 6t but it is a bit pricey, and 3700mah is NOT enough, plus i don't like so much the "notch"
D) pocophone is great on price an performance and custom rom..... BUT rear fingerprint and IPS
E) the most SIMILAR PHONE is the zenfone max pro M1 with good support of custom rom, 5000mah like the p2, BUT again ips and rear fingerprint 

i can't understand WHY it is SO IMPOSSIBLE to build a phone with a snapdragon phone, amoled, and  big battery! seems like every chinese brand that build BATTERY PHONES  are forced to use mediatek....... there is any phone in the world that comes with a snapdragon and a battery OVER 5300mah ( only mi max 3..... ) i would pay a lot of money to have a snapdragon with 8000mah, 10k mah ... or just a oneplus with 5000mah. i am not asking so much 

please i accept every advice about a lenovo p2 replacement......

---------- Post added at 01:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 AM ----------

*lenovo P2 successor?please LIST ME every phone that has these requirements.....*

i am a PROUD lenovo p2 owner, i can simply say thay it is not a phone but THE PHONE. 
i just can't see any other comparable phone with big battery and other requirements like these

REQUIRED.....
1) huge battery (from 5000 to 13000)
2) xda community support for custom roms (havoc,RR...)
3) snapdragon soc needed for custom roms
4) AMOLED display (i L O V E amoled)
3) frontal fingerprint reader OR under the display

i just can't find ANYTHING similar, 
A) about battery ok i love ulefone power 5 with 13k battery (dimensions are not a problem for me) but that phone has ips screen, rear fingerprint 0% custom rom
B) i liked the vivo nex S ... (only 4000mah) but that phone has locked bootloader so 0% custom rom
C) there is oneplus 6t but it is a bit pricey, and 3700mah is NOT enough, plus i don't like so much the "notch"
D) pocophone is great on price an performance and custom rom..... BUT rear fingerprint and IPS
E) the most SIMILAR PHONE is the zenfone max pro M1 with good support of custom rom, 5000mah like the p2, BUT again ips and rear fingerprint 

i can't understand WHY it is SO IMPOSSIBLE to build a phone with a snapdragon phone, amoled, and  big battery! seems like every chinese brand that build BATTERY PHONES  are forced to use mediatek....... there is any phone in the world that comes with a snapdragon and a battery OVER 5300mah ( only mi max 3..... ) i would pay a lot of money to have a snapdragon with 8000mah, 10k mah ... or just a oneplus with 5000mah. i am not asking so much 

please i accept every advice about a lenovo p2 replacement......


----------



## lu99ke (Mar 29, 2019)

M-Reimer said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've used a Samsung Galaxy S5, so far, and was pretty happy with it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nokia 7.1 and hide notch through settings.


----------



## nelomf (Mar 30, 2019)

*New Phone suggestions*

Hello 

I'm an European (Portugal) and i want to buy a new cellphone.

My budget is 250€ max and 
I will buy online but inside europe (amazon, european warehouses of geekbuyng, or similar.) reasons: customs and 2 year warranty.

I now have a Samsung S4.

I prefer a big screen (6 and above), the best possible cameras  (i take a lot of photos) and a decent battery.

Said that right now i prefer the Redmi Note 7 (i think the pro version will not be launch in europe).

 But reading reviews isn't helping. Can you please give me your opinion.

Best regars
Manuel


----------



## Hacker432 (Apr 1, 2019)

Hello,
I'm European and I want to buy a tablet, I'm going to use it mostly for programming (university first year of Computer science).

The OS should be Android (preferably) or Win10 or Linux
The ideal display size is 10.1 inches
My budget is 250€
New or used in good condition as long as it stays on the budget. I've seen the Mi Pad 4 Plus but I haven't been able to find it at a good price

What are your suggestions?


Sorry for my bad English.


----------



## Aminhitman (Apr 1, 2019)

Hello
I got to these 3 models after much search
But now I do not know which one can be the best option





The honor 10 lite has a higher price but a better camera
The m20 has a lower battery life, but has 3 places for memory and SIM cards
p smart is more affordable and the hardware is exactly like 10 lite so I'm really confused I do not know which one to choose Please guide me


----------



## Amirk365 (Apr 2, 2019)

Hacker432 said:


> Hello,
> I'm European and I want to buy a tablet, I'm going to use it mostly for programming (university first year of Computer science).
> 
> The OS should be Android (preferably) or Win10 or Linux
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't think it's recommended to program on tablets mate.


----------



## Hacker432 (Apr 6, 2019)

Amirk365 said:


> Don't think it's recommended to program on tablets mate.

Click to collapse



I'm going to buy a Huawei Mediapad M5 Lite, thanks for the help


----------



## Trunksleo (Apr 8, 2019)

Which do you recommend lg g7 or xiaomi mi 9 se??


----------



## VaktBleppe (Apr 8, 2019)

Trunksleo said:


> Which do you recommend lg g7 or xiaomi mi 9 se??

Click to collapse



Xiaomi mi 9 any day of the week, LG are terrible at making phones.


----------



## Trunksleo (Apr 8, 2019)

VaktBleppe said:


> Xiaomi mi 9 any day of the week, LG are terrible at making phones.

Click to collapse



Its the mi 9 SE version


----------



## VaktBleppe (Apr 8, 2019)

Trunksleo said:


> Which do you recommend lg g7 or xiaomi mi 9 se??

Click to collapse





Trunksleo said:


> Its the mi 9 SE version

Click to collapse



Does not matter if it's gl,SE,ch it is still a much better choice than lg and about 200euro cheaper too.


----------



## phaleg (Apr 9, 2019)

What is the voice of the people about the rumored 
New Pixel lite
*vs*
OnePlus 7???


----------



## juanq214 (Apr 13, 2019)

phaleg said:


> What is the voice of the people about the rumored
> New Pixel lite
> *vs*
> OnePlus 7???

Click to collapse



Op7 seems a better deal. Though the slice camera doesnt seem that appropriate imo. How about Xiaomi mi9? It's cheaper and quite similar to the former options.

Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## phaleg (Apr 13, 2019)

juanq214 said:


> Op7 seems a better deal. Though the slice camera doesnt seem that appropriate imo. How about Xiaomi mi9? It's cheaper and quite similar to the former options.
> 
> Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I am checking the Mi9 against the other 2... (LINK) 

Iam more concerned about rom support (Mi9 so far, has recovery support bt I found no ROM) and the shape that is very long and narrow 19.5:9


----------



## hozumi70 (Apr 13, 2019)

And what do you think about umidigi z2 pro, umidigi F1 play or Honor 8X?


----------



## SpawnX1200 (Apr 13, 2019)

Hi folks I just shattered the screen of my Redmi Note 3 SD version (RN3). I had this phone since early 2016 and though it's still working and I could prolly do a service job on it for $50 and extend its life to a year or so. Development under XDA imho has already reached its peak a while ago. Sticking to this phone any further wouldn't be to my advantage. 

So I'm in the market for a new phone and I would really love to hear your precious advise so I may get the best available option for my hard earned bucks.

My budget is around $350. I'm not a brand fan boi, I don't mind going for unknown brands if the build quality is there. B/C with a good build quality you can get the best out of your phone under XDA. So when I go for a smartphone the features I pay attention to are:

1-If the phone can handle recent games. If a phone can handle recent games odds are high that it will perform well in everyday life.
2-It must have a great community under XDA so that if the manufacturers aren't arsed to push updates, you can still get the best out of your phone by for e.g flashing a custom rom or the Google cam or flash the latest security patch and so on.
3-The camera specs should be good (not expecting pixel3 stuffs or p30 results), but should be able to take good shots when I go on road trips. 

Having said that, phones that have caught my eye so far are the Huawei Y9(2019 version) and the Xiaomi Poco Phone F1. So what do you lads think!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## juanq214 (Apr 13, 2019)

SpawnX1200 said:


> Hi folks I just shattered the screen of my Redmi Note 3 SD version (RN3). I had this phone since early 2016 and though it's still working and I could prolly do a service job on it for $50 and extend its life to a year or so. Development under XDA imho has already reached its peak a while ago. Sticking to this phone any further wouldn't be to my advantage.
> 
> So I'm in the market for a new phone and I would really love to hear your precious advise so I may get the best available option for my hard earned bucks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pocophone would be a great update coming from RN3. It features great specs in every department. And for its price is a bargain. Also development in Xda is one of the most popular devices there, therefore there are many roms, kernels, modes, etc to pick from. 

Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpawnX1200 (Apr 15, 2019)

juanq214 said:


> Pocophone would be a great update coming from RN3. It features great specs in every department. And for its price is a bargain. Also development in Xda is one of the most popular devices there, therefore there are many roms, kernels, modes, etc to pick from.

Click to collapse



Thought pretty much the same. Do you feel the camera is better on Huawei though?!


----------



## PavloMelnyk (Apr 19, 2019)

*Samsung S7 battery*

Hi All
I have Samsung J1 2016. Time to buy something more quick and nice. I wanted to buy a fresh flagman, but Google disabled call recording in Pie.
So I decided to buy Samsung S7 (it seems it was updated to Oreo and will not updated to Pie)
Old flagman is fine for me, and it is better then my old J1, I believe.
I found new (unpacked) Samsung S7 in a store - but question: what about its battery? The phone was gathering dust on the shelf, and the battery possibly degraded.
Is it worth buying? Will there be problems with replacing the battery? Will I be able to safely use it 2-3 years?
What do you think about it, folks?


----------



## Cryslin111 (Apr 20, 2019)

Been using Redmi 4X  (Snapdragon 435) since launch....about 2 years now.
thinking to upgrade to Redmi Note 7 global (Snapdragon 660), but it lack of custom roms ...so far. may improve in months ahead.
any other phones in price range of RN7 with good custom rom support to consider ?


----------



## 350Rocket (Apr 20, 2019)

PavloMelnyk said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have Samsung J1 2016. Time to buy something more quick and nice. I wanted to buy a fresh flagman, but Google disabled call recording in Pie.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It will probably be better than if it was used for the past couple years, but not 100% as good as new. I bought a new OEM battery for my OnePlus 5 and it actually had an older date on it than my original battery. The original one was down to 83% health and the new unused one that sat a year and a half was down to 91%

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## kaspermax (Apr 20, 2019)

Hi, I have an old LG G3 and want to replace it. What is the best between SAMSUNG A50 and SAMSUNG 9? And what smartphone would you recommend me (with a price similar to SAMSUNG S9 or less)?

I'm going to use for:
Surf the Web
Social Networks such as Whatsapp, Facebook, etc.
Take photos
Email
Youtube

Help me!


----------



## Max.mk (Apr 23, 2019)

hi, I am looking for a tablet: 7-8 inch size, gps, lte (band 20) support, good screen, possibility to install custom roms. Thanks!


----------



## bofh.bug (Apr 24, 2019)

Hey Folks,
can you give me a recomendion for a new phone?

my wishlist:
must have: dual sim with usable sd-card at the same time
TWRP + LineageOS or root Working together with Google pay
Good support with security updates?
with phone jack, nfc, and commpas
compact formfactor around 4,6 inches to max 5,5 5.5 inches
prefering microUSB or if USB-C with SuperSpeed / SuperSpeedPlus and not only HighSpeed
not so expensiv mybe around 200euro


----------



## Codefreak000 (Apr 25, 2019)

*The search continues*

There are many features that used to be quite common on phones, unfortunately they stopped adding them in later revisions. 

I'm looking for a phone that has:

an IR blaster
fingerprint sensor (preferably one where you swipe your finger like my Galaxy S5 but that's not common anymore)
an SD card slot
nfc (which I don't know why phones don't have.)
4 gb minimum ram
3.5mm audio jack
a known root exploit preferably
be able to use GSM radio type. 

If you think I'm a picky bastard, you'd be correct but at this point I've had this phone for 5 years and it's dated... still in excellent condition... but dated. Any and all suggestions welcome (unless you say iPhone)


----------



## diablo050189 (Apr 26, 2019)

So I've been using a note 4 for a while now but it finally died on me. Bought a used s7 but it sucks in my opinion. Im looking for a decent phone like the note 4 with custom recovery and roms and xposed support. i prefer samsung or HTC phones. need something for Tmobile US for around $200 or so. i know i dont want a galaxy S6 or note 5 for sure though. Thanks in advanced

Want:
SD card slot
32GB ROM minimum
headphone jack
large screen
fingerprint sensor


----------



## 350Rocket (Apr 26, 2019)

diablo050189 said:


> So I've been using a note 4 for a while now but it finally died on me. Bought a used s7 but it sucks in my opinion. Im looking for a decent phone like the note 4 with custom recovery and roms and xposed support. i prefer samsung or HTC phones. need something for Tmobile US for around $200 or so. i know i dont want a galaxy S6 or note 5 for sure though. Thanks in advanced
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Does the s7 suck for you because of the size? Lack of s pen? Just looking for more info that could help with a recommendation. A note 8 would probably be perfect if it wasn't for the price problem. Lol

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## c-f-g (Apr 27, 2019)

I'm looking for a new tablet with the following specs:

7-10"
Android 7+
16GB+ ROM
2GB+ RAM
long battery life
don't care for camera
don't care for mobile

If there was a light version of Xiaomi Mi Tab 4 I would probably buy it, but the normal is just too expansive. I'm willing to pay as much as 100$ (tax excluded). Could be a chinese no-name as well if you made good experiences.

Would be nice if there was any supported mod, but I guess there is none.


----------



## averydiablo (Apr 28, 2019)

Verizon not happy but they have to give me another phone to replace Google pixel 2xl with anything the same or +1 is how they put it so my question is stuck with Verizon what phone should get LG thin q they have three different avsil, pixel 3, Samsung note 9  s q9 or s 8. Moto z kinda of In a hurry as I must replace today


----------



## lu99ke (Apr 28, 2019)

averydiablo said:


> Verizon not happy but they have to give me another phone to replace Google pixel 2xl with anything the same or +1 is how they put it so my question is stuck with Verizon what phone should get LG thin q they have three different avsil, pixel 3, Samsung note 9 s q9 or s 8. Moto z kinda of In a hurry as I must replace today

Click to collapse



If you liked the pixel 2xl...can't go wrong with 3xl IMO... I went from 2xl to 3 xl and am very happy.

If not, the I would say Note 9 from that list.


----------



## averydiablo (Apr 28, 2019)

lu99ke said:


> If you liked the pixel 2xl...can't go wrong with 3xl IMO... I went from 2xl to 3 xl and am very happy.
> 
> If not, the I would say Note 9 from that list.

Click to collapse



Is there any rootable Verizon phone's I think LG G8 may be


----------



## lu99ke (Apr 29, 2019)

averydiablo said:


> Is there any rootable Verizon phone's I think LG G8 may be

Click to collapse



Not sure mate .. sorry.


----------



## diablo050189 (Apr 29, 2019)

350Rocket said:


> Does the s7 suck for you because of the size? Lack of s pen? Just looking for more info that could help with a recommendation. A note 8 would probably be perfect if it wasn't for the price problem. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Main thing is lack of custom recovery, roms, and xposed (stock samsung sucks and xposed causes phone to soft brick) as well as small screen size. i never used the pen so dont care about that or nfc

Edit: I am with metro pcs so i can go with t-mobile or metro phone as long as it has unlocked bootloader and custom recovery/roms.


----------



## black-guard (May 1, 2019)

*Budget Smartphone for fromt-cam indoor video recording*

I want to buy an affordable android smartphone that records acceptable video from the front cam (the "selfie" cam)
The recording will mostly take place indoors on a tripod (talking and music technique recording, but audio quality isn't much of an issue here)
These are the ones in my list at the moment:

Sony xperia XA2 Ultra
Xiaomi Mi 8 Lite
Nokia 7 plus
Samsung Galaxy A50
Huawei Mate 20 Lite

Any suggestions?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## skeltonh (May 2, 2019)

Umidigi F1 or Umidigi F1 Play. Both on sale now. 
F1 is sub $200 with 128GB storage, Android 9, plus awesome speed. 

I have the F1 and settled on it after looking at all the junk sub $200. This one has great reviews. Check YouTube. 

Very happy with the phone. Can be rooted and modified.


----------



## mai0f (May 3, 2019)

Hello all. 
I'm looking for some guidance. I currently have a Motorola "Moto Z2 Force". I've had it for about a year now, but the screen is starting to go out. 
My past phones have been HTC, up to the HTC 10. 

Here's a list of what I'm looking for:
newer than Snapdragon 835 (as my current phone is an 835)
Rootable/custom ROMs
physical dimensions: not taller than 6.25", (I like to keep my phone in my shirt pocket)
expandable memory
no curved glass (I'll want to put a screen protector on it)
T-mobile compatible 

That's all i can think of at the moment.  Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. 

thank you,
mai0f


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## lu99ke (May 4, 2019)

black-guard said:


> I want to buy an affordable android smartphone that records acceptable video from the front cam (the "selfie" cam)
> The recording will mostly take place indoors on a tripod (talking and music technique recording, but audio quality isn't much of an issue here)
> These are the ones in my list at the moment:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nokia 7 Plus... Or 8.1... 

Will have best updates ....

---------- Post added at 10:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 AM ----------




mai0f said:


> Hello all.
> I'm looking for some guidance. I currently have a Motorola "Moto Z2 Force". I've had it for about a year now, but the screen is starting to go out.
> My past phones have been HTC, up to the HTC 10.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pixel 3xl ( not curved screen but.. good screen protectors hard to come by )

Don't Xperia xz2 premium


----------



## tsongming (May 4, 2019)

mai0f said:


> Hello all.
> I'm looking for some guidance. I currently have a Motorola "Moto Z2 Force". I've had it for about a year now, but the screen is starting to go out.
> My past phones have been HTC, up to the HTC 10.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Xiaomi Mi8, Mi9, Mix 2, Mix 3

Sent from my Xiaomi MI 8 using XDA Labs


----------



## kristofthewise (May 5, 2019)

*Looking for an Ecommerce phone*

Hey guys! 

I am looking to purchase a phone to run my ecommerce business. It doesnt need to be fancy but it must be fast. Ill mostly be running amazon and ebay apps, etc. The kicker is Id like to use it as a desktop replacement as well. Id like to plug it in to a dock, or something, so it can use my keyboard and monitor. I was looking at the moto X4 until I read motos dont handle screen mirroring very well. Im pretty clueless and could use some advice.  

Thanks in advance! :good:


----------



## lu99ke (May 6, 2019)

kristofthewise said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I am looking to purchase a phone to run my ecommerce business. It doesnt need to be fancy but it must be fast. Ill mostly be running amazon and ebay apps, etc. The kicker is Id like to use it as a desktop replacement as well. Id like to plug it in to a dock, or something, so it can use my keyboard and monitor. I was looking at the moto X4 until I read motos dont handle screen mirroring very well. Im pretty clueless and could use some advice.
> 
> Thanks in advance! :good:

Click to collapse



Samsung Galaxy S9 , S9 +, Note 9, S10, S10+, S10e.... All run Dex for dedicated desktop experience.


----------



## WannaDonna (May 7, 2019)

please suggest a phone 
constraints : 
1. idc about soc unless its not supported well by devs or if it is <sd 4xx
2. the smaller the form factor the better (<6 inches would be sweetest)
3. zero ****s given for a camera
4. type c 
5. oled display and a headphone jack would be awesome
6. <400 usd ( 28000 inr ) 
7. presently under development/ rootable/ can flash stable custom roms/ well supported by devs

thanks a ton


----------



## hozumi70 (May 8, 2019)

Hello! which of these phones should I buy? umidigi z2 pro, umidigi F1 play, xiaomi redmi note 7 or Honor 8X?


----------



## Kam0laZ (May 10, 2019)

Greetings.

I'm looking for suggestions about which phone to replace my busted HTC 10. 

*Some background about an otherwise perfectly fine phone:*

I bought it online from overseas, because it was cheaper than buying it here, the catch was "one year warranty if you send it back overseas to us at your expense" kind of deal. So, yea, no warranty.
The phone itself was brand new (or so it seemed, sealed package with everything HTC banded original, with working OTA - did the Nougat to Oreo OTA update in my hands).
It has run fine for all this time, on stock ROM and kernel, but some 2 or 3 months ago, it suddenly caught the wakelocks. 
It's draining something like 3%+ battery per hour, when idle, and no custom ROM/Kernel, no amount of factory resets, can fix it.
Asked/searched around the web, provided GSam and Amplify screenshots, posts got abandoned/ignored.
Currently on latest version of LeeDroid (custom ROM, as last ditch attempt to fix the issue). In 24 hours of idle time, it drained the battery from 70% down to 1%. Bluetooth on, WiFi off, NFC off, Mobile data off, Location on battery saving mode. 
I guess that it's time to shelf this boy and get a new one, much to my disappointment (and my wallet's pain) ...

*What I'm looking for in a new phone:*

Obviously, I'm not interested in a downgrade. So, here's what the new device should have/be able to do:

*Mandatory:*

- Rootable/Customizable (MUST BE ROOTABLE, AT THE VERY LEAST, VERY IMPORTANT);
- SIM Unlocked;
- Europe/International version;
- Qualcomm SnapDragon 820 OR equivalent OR better (caveat - I've read bad stuff about Mediatek, I don't know much about SoC);
- 3000mAh battery OR better;
- MicroSD slot;
- At least 4GB RAM;
- At least 16GB internal storage (my HTC 10 has 32GB which is more than enough for my needs);
- At least 5,2'' screen size, preferably NOT AMOLED, with decent resolution (love the quality on my HTC 10);
- Gaming performance/quality similar to the HTC 10.

*Nice to have/do:*

- Type-C USB slot - bought a bunch of cables and adapters for the HTC 10, would like to keep using them;
- Stereo speakers - HTC 10 has it, good immersion for gaming and playing music/videos;
- 3,5mm audio jack - mainly to plug into the car audio, which does not have wireless connectivity.

*Budget:* Ideally around 300 euros or below, absolute maximum 600 euros (oof ouch my wallet hurts make it stop). 

Thank you very much for your suggestions, in advance.


----------



## mai0f (May 10, 2019)

lu99ke said:


> Nokia 7 Plus... Or 8.1...
> 
> Will have best updates ....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you. I thought about the 3xl, but I'm not a big fan of not having memory card slot.


----------



## lu99ke (May 10, 2019)

Kam0laZ said:


> Greetings.
> 
> I'm looking for suggestions about which phone to replace my busted HTC 10.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sony XZ Premium... All of the above .. though unlocking bootloader and rooting etc is possible but you lose DRM - which effects camera quality. I really loved the phone but tapped out and got pixel 2xl for the camera.

Razor phone 1 or 2 ..... 

HTC U11... U12... Although you may not get support for long.

---------- Post added at 07:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 PM ----------




WannaDonna said:


> please suggest a phone
> constraints :
> 1. idc about soc unless its not supported well by devs or if it is <sd 4xx
> 2. the smaller the form factor the better (<6 inches would be sweetest)
> ...

Click to collapse



One plus 5T??


----------



## Kam0laZ (May 12, 2019)

lu99ke said:


> Sony XZ Premium... All of the above .. though unlocking bootloader and rooting etc is possible but you lose DRM - which effects camera quality. I really loved the phone but tapped out and got pixel 2xl for the camera.
> 
> Razor phone 1 or 2 .....
> 
> HTC U11... U12... Although you may not get support for long.

Click to collapse




Thank you very much for the suggestions.

Where I live, the options available are very limited. Flagships readily available are only from Samsung, Huawei and Xiaomi; any kind of HTC phone or other exotic brands (except cheap chinas like Ulephone, Elephone, Wiko and the like) have nearly no presence.

When I bought my HTC 10, in the summer of 2017, the cheapest HTC 10 available in my country cost about 450 euros, and only one online shop had it for sale. I ended up ordering it from overseas, which cost me 380 euros with customs taxes. Currently, only another online shop has it for sale in borders, but now it costs over 550 euros ... A raise of 100 euros in two years, for a 2016 flagship??? The price should go down, not up!!!

About the Sony, I've had a Xperia M4 Aqua, the 8GB version. It was terrible, the stock OS alone took 7GB, had to install a custom ROM to remove some bloat, and even so it only ended up with about 2GB of free space. I was pretty much forced to install any app in the sd card, and even so the installation would take chunks of internal storage. When under 1GB of free space, it became unbearably laggy. I've been weary of Sony devices ever since. Also, as far as Sony phones go, over here, anything that isn't a Xperia is very hard to come by.

Surprisingly, I can find both Razer phones in here. Prices are over the roof, with the Razer 1 costing over 700 euros and the Razer 2 costing over 800 euros. But, I've found a few less known online shops, in borders, that sell them for less. A deal until the end of next week for the Razer 1, costs 350 euros (otherwise it was 500 euros), and another shop sells the Razer 2 for 500 euros. I wanted to wait until about August or something, before commiting, but these deals ... I'm still holding to the hope of, somehow, being able to fix my HTC 10, but I may be wasting time and effort on a dying phone ...


----------



## hge484745 (May 12, 2019)

Hello, I am looking for a phone with long battery life and as cheap as possible. I don't play games or use heavy apps, I mostly use whatsapp, twitter, instagram, reddit app and mails. I prefer something under 100 euros. (germany)


----------



## lu99ke (May 13, 2019)

Kam0laZ said:


> Thank you very much for the suggestions.
> 
> Where I live, the options available are very limited. Flagships readily available are only from Samsung, Huawei and Xiaomi; any kind of HTC phone or other exotic brands (except cheap chinas like Ulephone, Elephone, Wiko and the like) have nearly no presence.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can speak to personally having an XZ premium and it was a fantastic phone... Su h a light Android skins and top specs made it a beast and very snappy. Pretty good software support too... Do not judge recent Sony flagships on the M4 aqua... The experience will be worlds apart - definitely recommend if you don't mind the design language.


----------



## robgee789 (May 13, 2019)

Which do you guys think is a better phone, the galaxy a50 or the redmi note 7 or moto g7 plus or the p30 lite? 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PonchosoftX (May 14, 2019)

Please to all the big community here on XDA I need some guidance on my next phone.
Brief History:
I start my history with my LG G3, what an amazing phone, ultra fast, great software support, great camera, great and faster repairs, had it since 2014 and still a few months ago was fully working until the damn faded screen issue arrives, I dig a lot here on XDA and try different repairs, thermal paste, in the oven etc.
Then I switched to LG G5 but honestly the phone feels like a toy, has lag with last update to Oreo and the damn Screen burn appears in less than 2 months, shame on you LG.
Less than 3 weeks ago I got what I tough will be a great phone, my LG V20 H910, when it arrives I discover the Att Bloatware and after a couple of days I flash the US996 kdz, the ROM is clean and beautiful, unfortunately I realize the phone is slower than my LG G5 (What the actual **** LG!), after days of research I discover that something with the kernel to avoid overheat thus the phone run slower than usual, and guess what, I started to see some screen retention, I'm from Mexico so I´ll say in Spanish NO MAMES LG!!! How is it possible that a new phone with amazing specs runs slower than MY G3!, how is possible that I have to open the phone to replace the factory thermal paste, root, and change the kernel to run smooth as I should be.
Big question!!!!!!,  Is there any phone, that runs smooth with NO LAG, great camera, with NO Bloatware rape as ATT use to do with their phones, no screen retention or image burn and all of these without the need to Root It, disassembly and modify any internals, I just want to power On the Damn phone and use as I use to do with my G3.

Big Thanks, Really really I appreciate any feedback.


----------



## engardeknave (May 14, 2019)

I am a furious owner of an S9 G960U1. I have never spent so much money on a phone as this one, and yet I absolutely hate it. I hate that I cannot change anything or make my own device do what I want. I will never purchase another Samsung device. I am going to sell this pos as soon as I can replace it.

What I'm generally looking to accomplish with my next device is achieve a high level of security and customization.

I need the following:
-Based on Android, can use Android apps
-A fully functional ROM available
-Root, ad blocking, customization possible  (attempting to completely degoogle)
-Working wifi calling

I would like if possible:
-High end hardware, cost no object--nice cameras, fast, etc. 
-Tap & Pay (probably not going to happen without Samsung or Google)

Please give me some models & even ROMs to research. Thanks!


----------



## Micheal86 (May 15, 2019)

Samsung A70 Or Asus Zenfone 5Z (6/128gb) - which one sholud I pick ?


----------



## tsongming (May 15, 2019)

engardeknave said:


> I am a furious owner of an S9 G960U1. I have never spent so much money on a phone as this one, and yet I absolutely hate it. I hate that I cannot change anything or make my own device do what I want. I will never purchase another Samsung device. I am going to sell this pos as soon as I can replace it.
> 
> What I'm generally looking to accomplish with my next device is achieve a high level of security and customization.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The Mi8  would be perfect for what you are wanting. I believe that you would also be happy with the OP6T

Sent from my Xiaomi MI 8 using XDA Labs


----------



## googly_glop (May 15, 2019)

*Budget rootable phone*

Hello I am looking for a budget phone that I will only very lightly use. 

-Root, ad blocking, customization possible
-Tmobile Compatible
-Works in US (LTE)
-ROM available

I wish I could just get a xiaomi phone, but from everything I read they don't work well in the US

Thanks for the help


----------



## lu99ke (May 16, 2019)

engardeknave said:


> I am a furious owner of an S9 G960U1. I have never spent so much money on a phone as this one, and yet I absolutely hate it. I hate that I cannot change anything or make my own device do what I want. I will never purchase another Samsung device. I am going to sell this pos as soon as I can replace it.
> 
> What I'm generally looking to accomplish with my next device is achieve a high level of security and customization.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pixels....or One Plus.

---------- Post added at 10:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 AM ----------




googly_glop said:


> Hello I am looking for a budget phone that I will only very lightly use.
> 
> -Root, ad blocking, customization possible
> -Tmobile Compatible
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Isaac Zackary (May 16, 2019)

I 'm looking for my first Android phone (coming from Windows Phone) for T-Mobile (USA). I'd like one that could last at least 5 years and that works with all or most of the LTE bands from my service provider. I'd like a phone I could flash a custom ROM onto from someone who keeps up with security updates once I stop getting them from the manufacturer.

A couple phones that have caught my attention are the Motorola Moto G7 Power and the Google Pixel 3A. 

I like the G7 Power because of the "3 days" of battery, the FM radio, also an SD card slot and because it has all the LTE bands used by my service provider.  Also the price is great. But I understand this phone gets security updates only every 3 months and will likely be updated by the manufacturer for only 2 years.

What I like about the Pixel 3A is that it already comes with 3 years of updates. I mean, I feel like buying this phone is a way of supporting a company that also feels that updates are important. It also has 64GB internal memory instead  of only 32 making the lack of the SD card slot less of a problem for me (only the 32GB G7 Power is available here.) The battery in the Pixel 3A is ok, but it has all but one of the LTE bands my service provider uses and it doesn't have an FM radio.

But which would be the best bang for buck and the one I could keep updated with a custom ROM? Or should I consider another phone?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## tsongming (May 16, 2019)

googly_glop said:


> Hello I am looking for a budget phone that I will only very lightly use.
> 
> -Root, ad blocking, customization possible
> -Tmobile Compatible
> ...

Click to collapse



They work just fine if you buy one that has most of the 4G bands.  I am in the Us and have every band for ATT and T-Mobile. 

 I have the Mi 8 ( Global Version)

 Other Xiaomi's that have all of the same bands as Samsung and the iPhone are as follows  :  Mi8, Mi9 , Mix 2, Mix 3, A2, and Note 7.  I may have missed a few but the ones I listed will absolutely suit you your needs.

Sent from my Xiaomi MI 8 using XDA Labs


----------



## rinshid (May 17, 2019)

Oneplus3t vs oppo f9 pro.. Which one is better?!


----------



## lu99ke (May 17, 2019)

Isaac Zackary said:


> I 'm looking for my first Android phone (coming from Windows Phone) for T-Mobile (USA). I'd like one that could last at least 5 years and that works with all or most of the LTE bands from my service provider. I'd like a phone I could flash a custom ROM onto from someone who keeps up with security updates once I stop getting them from the manufacturer.
> 
> A couple phones that have caught my attention are the Motorola Moto G7 Power and the Google Pixel 3A.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you want 5 years out of something .. you will need to probably go for top shelf processor... And something that has Lineage OS support as it is the only way you will get continued software updates...sp phones that can be unlocked and are popular enough in the developer space for people to keep tinkering on them ....and be prepared to swap a battery or two over it's life.

As an exercise...  If you had a phone from 2014, what would still have LOS support ... Nexus 6...have a look at its forums to see of it is still active ....

Honestly...want 5 years out of a phone...get an iPhone.


----------



## Isaac Zackary (May 18, 2019)

lu99ke said:


> If you want 5 years out of something .. you will need to probably go for top shelf processor... And something that has Lineage OS support as it is the only way you will get continued software updates...sp phones that can be unlocked and are popular enough in the developer space for people to keep tinkering on them ....and be prepared to swap a battery or two over it's life.
> 
> As an exercise...  If you had a phone from 2014, what would still have LOS support ... Nexus 6...have a look at its forums to see of it is still active ....
> 
> Honestly...want 5 years out of a phone...get an iPhone.

Click to collapse



Maybe I'm just stingy. I'm the kind of guy that goes and gets a $250 Walmart laptop and uses it until Microsoft drops the extended support for its OS 10 years later.

Anywho, I've compiled a small list of phones I might be interested in. I'm citing prices from my service provider since I will probably finance the phone in monthly payments.
___________
*Motorola Moto G7 Power 32GB with SD card slot*
Expected Lifecycle: 2 years
Cost: $240
Theoretical cost per year: $120

*Google Pixel 3a 64GB*
Expected Lifecycle: 3 years
Cost: $400
Theoretical cost per year: $133

*iPhone XR 64GB*
Expected Lifecycle: 5 years
Cost: $750
Theoretical cost per year: $150
___________
iPhones, although they last longer, don't seem to be the best bang for buck. Plus there's no headphone jack which bothers me.

As far as Google Phones go, I did check out the Nexus 6 as well as the original Pixel and Pixel XL and saw that they all are supported by LineageOS 16.0 with nightlies. Does that mean there's a chance that the just released Google Pixel 3a and 3a XL might get LineageOS in the future? (I guess that's a question to ask in the respective forum/thread).

My wife's and my Windows Phones lose support in December, and our most important apps are already announced for losing support around that same time as well. The plan is to get an idea of what phones we want this summer and then look for deals this upcoming Black Friday and Cyber Monday.


----------



## lu99ke (May 18, 2019)

Isaac Zackary said:


> Maybe I'm just stingy. I'm the kind of guy that goes and gets a $250 Walmart laptop and uses it until Microsoft drops the extended support for its OS 10 years later.
> 
> Anywho, I've compiled a small list of phones I might be interested in. I'm citing prices from my service provider since I will probably finance the phone in monthly payments.
> ___________
> ...

Click to collapse



I think it's a safe bet that any phones directly from Google will continue to have good dev support for many years ... They are ( as it stands... But may change in future I suppose ) easy to unlock and play around with... And source codes are released... And nerds love them ... And nerds are the ones that develop ... So all good there! ( I say nerds with the utmost respect and love!! ) 

If I hadn't stumped for a pixel 3xl... I would be def getting a 3a ... For the money, the camera is simply amazing. 

And I just cannot bring myself to use an iPhone... They are awesome phones and I recommend my family get them.. especially ones less tech savvy... But they are just too restrictive.... I mean... You seriously can't just have a bottom row of apps on your home screen?? WTF!!


----------



## zachstarmer (May 19, 2019)

I'm in the market for a reasonably priced android phone, one that's unlocked and easy to root and customize unrestricted. My last couple phones where on the straight talk network. I'd prefer to keep that service if possible but their compatibility can be hit and miss... What would be my best bet?


----------



## snoerme (May 19, 2019)

Hi there,

I'm looking for a 10inch Tablet:

rootable
aosp or los Rom available
WiFi
SD Slot
possibly cheap (as always ;])

Its supposed to be used as a Entertainmentsystem in my Car for the Kids. They dont Play Games on it but watch movies and listen to music.

What device would you recommend?


----------



## kemdroid (May 21, 2019)

snoerme said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm looking for a 10inch Tablet:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mi Tab 4


----------



## black.kahder (May 24, 2019)

snoerme said:


> I'm looking for a 10inch Tablet:
> 
> rootable
> aosp or los Rom available
> ...

Click to collapse



Great question! Anyone else have other recommendations than the Mi Tab 4?

I also need such a device. I was looking at recent Samsung tablets and was disappointed in the lack of development work. I have a Samsung Tab S4 (SM-T830), but I have to keep it on the stock OS for work. I would get another Tab S4 if there were any custom ROMs for it, but not yet, though recently it got TWRP.

I was looking at the Lenovo forms earlier. The Lenovo Tab 4 10" Plus, which is recent and apparently has good community support, is still sold as new, though a bit expensive at $350 USD. The 2016 Yoga Tab 3 Plus has offical Lineage OS support, but is no longer sold. It may be possible to find one used though.


----------



## eprst (May 26, 2019)

Looking for the new phone options too. Requirements:

- dual sim
- major US + Eu bands, including LTE
- good DAC
- rootable
- waterproof, should survive wet pocket/fingers when skiing
- decent specs & camera

Ideas?


----------



## Holysmoke99 (May 28, 2019)

What is the best phone under $700 I can buy right now with unlockable bootloader? I tried the Pixel 3a but didn't like it.    Thank you.


----------



## mario24601 (May 31, 2019)

Holysmoke99 said:


> What is the best phone under $700 I can buy right now with unlockable bootloader? I tried the Pixel 3a but didn't like it.    Thank you.

Click to collapse



What didn't you like about the 3a?


----------



## skeltonh (Jun 1, 2019)

Try the Umidigi F1 Play. Massive battery. Great camera. Fast. Does gaming very well. I have the F1, which only differs by battery size and camera. I enjoy it and now my Mrs. wants one. She is so picky about devices she has threaten to divorce me if I pick a phone out for her. She picked up my F1 and was on it half a day and told me she wants one. 

Android 9 with some nice specs screen, CPU, memory, and everything else. Sub $200 Octa Core, 128 GB phone. Worth the bucks in my opinion.  Especially if it make my wife want one....  :laugh:


----------



## black.kahder (Jun 1, 2019)

If anyone wants a super cheap 7" tablet the Amazon Fire 7 (7th generation, codename austin) recently had it's bootloader broken and unlocked. It's normally $50 on Amazon (in the US), regularly goes on sale for $40 (it's on sale now), and goes on sale for $30 once or twice a year.

Amazon is about to release a new hardware version of this tablet (Gen 9, codename unknown yet) with a new SoC. It's not known if the current exploit used to unlock the old hardware will work on the new tablet, so make sure to get the Gen7 if you want to install a custom ROM.

There will probably be Prime Day here in the next month, so that might be a good time to buy. Set up a price alert on camelcamelcamel.com.

I got one a few weeks ago and have been playing with it. The hardware is low-end but it's a great value for a cheap tablet. I have been using it in my garage while working on my car to read PDFs and watch youtube vids without worry of breaking my expensive tablet or getting dirt/oil on it.

It only has 1GB of RAM, 16GB of flash. The screen is somewhat grainy because it's a low resolution, but it looks good for the price. Brightness levels on the low and high end are great. There's no light sensor on the front so it's all manual-brightness adjustment, which is slightly annoying but I don't change it often. Sound from the speaker is junky but sound over bluetooth and the headphone jack is very good. Wifi and bluetooth have been reliable for me. The cameras are fairly poor but are functional (no flash). The battery lasts a long time for me. It feels good to hold and has a nice body.

Unlocking requires a hardware hack, so you have to take off the back panel and short some pins, but it's not difficult if you have some talent. No soldiering required. Just stick a wire in the right spot while booting up and run a script over the USB port.

There's a custom TWRP on the latest release for recovery, which works great for me. I've been using the LineageOS release and the dev is active and the only bugs I know of is that the camera app crashes on video (other camera apps work fine), and AudioFX causes crash message sometimes (causes no real problem). I'm very happy with it.

There's only two custom ROMs available for it right now, plus a few custom FireOS ROMs. There is AOSP/Nexus and the other is unofficial LineageOS 12.1. Both releases are based on Android 5.1 because that's what the Amazon Fire OS is based on. It's possible there will be released to later Android versions later but no guarantee. There are other ROMs for this SoC with later releases, so it's not impossible for someone with dev experience. The dev for these ROMs has been applying security patches and fixing bugs, so I have some confidence things will continue to get better.

Here's the unlock and ROMs threads if interested:

https://forum.xda-developers.com/amazon-fire/development/unlock-fire-t3899860
https://forum.xda-developers.com/amazon-fire/orig-development/rom-lineage-12-1-t3639447
https://forum.xda-developers.com/amazon-fire/orig-development/rom-fire-nexus-rom-lmy49f-t3300714


----------



## phaleg (Jun 2, 2019)

Hi guys, watching among Nokias, which device is worth *and* we'll supported in XDA for ROMs and development?


----------



## xzpremium1976 (Jun 2, 2019)

Yes

Enviado desde mi G8141 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mirelda (Jun 2, 2019)

*Any recommendations for a flip (clam shell) phone?*

especially one that isn't super expensive! :fingers-crossed:

[Why: the phone is mainly for talking (hence the clam shell) for someone with bad eyesight (hence the number pad), and using basic apps like Whatsapp and Moovit (hence smartphone, not feature phone)]

Thanks


----------



## mobbdeep (Jun 3, 2019)

I am currently on the OnePlus 6T and soon looking to upgrade to a new phone. I am stumped between the OnePlus 7 Pro or the ASUS Zenfone 6. 

I am a big fan of OnePlus especially with it being stock Android with its own twist (OxygenOS). The price, specs, and overall quality of their phones is what has kept me with them. However, working at T-Mobile, I'm not too keen on the OnePlus 7 Pro. Yes, the specs are awesome but I've already had 3 customers return theirs because the camera is absolutely horrible. I've seen multiple pictures on the customers phones and they're grainy or the shutter speed is too slow to capture a proper picture. I have been following up on the OnePlus Community forum and they're pushing camera updates to the phone at every update they have, but how long do you wait until it's considered a phone with good camera quality? I know the phone hasn't been out for a month yet, but I don't know if waiting another 2 months will be worth it.

The ASUS Zenfone 6 has caught my eye too. The specs, the price, and everything about the phone has grabbed my attention. The specs are identical to the OnePlus 7 Pro which is why it's my other go to choice. However, the cherry on top is the main camera as the selfie camera, the SD card slot, and headphone jack. I've not missed those on the OnePlus 6T, but it'd be nice to have them back and OnePlus seems to be doing away with those. I've never used an ASUS phone or ZenUI so I don't know how I'd like it. I'm not too sure where I'd go to see one in person either.

Anyway, what are your thoughts? I've watched a lot of comparison videos of the two and the big hype is the ASUS Zenfone 6.


----------



## MrTooPhone (Jun 4, 2019)

These all appear to be great phones except they are so big.  Is there any phone that rivals these but more in the 5.5"-6.0" size and that work on T-Mobile and/or AT&T in the US?


----------



## Skv012a (Jun 9, 2019)

Guess I'll jump into this thread - had and struggled on Priv for couple of years until I ended up with Axon 7 and its still going fairly strong, but is undoubtedly becoming very dated, but at the same time I just can't seem to find or narrow down where to go next. I wanted to try new Nokias, but rooting and support for them seems full of crickets and nothingness.

My rough criteria is battery life, decent camera hardware, IP67 or better, and somehow smallest screen possible because I'm not writing essays nor watching 4k movies on a, phone, and some degree of future-proofing aka good development going on.

---------- Post added at 12:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 PM ----------

Guess I'll jump into this thread - had and struggled on Priv for couple of years until I ended up with Axon 7 and its still going fairly strong, but is undoubtedly becoming very dated, but at the same time I just can't seem to find or narrow down where to go next. I wanted to try new Nokias, but rooting and support for them seems full of crickets and nothingness.

My rough criteria is battery life, decent camera hardware, IP67 or better, and somehow smallest screen possible because I'm not writing essays nor watching 4k movies on a, phone, and some degree of future-proofing aka good development going on.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## flow5673 (Jun 10, 2019)

*Advice for my next device*

Hi there,

TL;DR
Any advices about a new phone with minimum root, not too big and future LOS support?

---

I wrecked my OP 3t last week (Spider App) and I'm doing research till then finding a new Phone. But this was getting a real long task...

Some background info first: 1 year ago, I switched from an iphone SE to a used oneplus 3t, installed lineage 16 and was very happy. Especially the LOS in general and also especially the cam-quality with some gcam-mod was really amazing. And also I was really surprised that using addon-su from lineage was really a non deal-braker for apps like netflix, banking and so on - there was simple just a warning that I' using root.
Great thanks for everybody woking for LOS on this point!

So, my 3t is gone, killed it successfully and I don't think buying another one is an option for me. So first I thought, a perfect time cause the new OP 7 was just released! Especially oxygenOs was really impressive, clean and really near to stock, so LOS would not be very important for me. But then I realized that since the OP 3t, Oneplus Smartphones were getting even huger and expensier. Yeah, I know, better display to body ratio - but in fact it only matters (for me) how big the device is in general is.
Sadly, I decided to look ahead for some other Devices. Then I came to huwaei - and first I was really to happy to decide to buy a p20 pro cause it is currently cheap and there is a official LOS version available. But things have changed since last year, bootloader unlocks are not any more available. Of course, there are some sources you can get one for money (again), but it I don't think it makes sense, especially when you phone is broken and you need a new one with an new unlock code. And also I don't want support huwaei and its current politic in general.

Then I came to Samsung and its new Series 10. And I was really impressed especially about the s10e with its great form factory, display and wide-angle lense. I was putting the s10e into the cart and wanted to order it but stopped checking some facts out and realized that the exynos-version (I'm living in EU) is having a remarkable battery-issue against the snapdragon version. Also the process installing twrp together with root is not that easy cause of VaultKeeper and the Android 9 changes - I was really reading those manuals here for rooting several times and I'm still not sure what to do and what not to do. Sure, I will get it working, but currently there are too many issues present like non working apps, complicated updates and so on. And there is of course missing an AOSP-version of the s10-series.


----------



## digitaldai (Jun 10, 2019)

Hello 

any good advice on a mid range 8" tablet please?
 Xiaomi Mi Pad 4?

Mainly for my children, but I like to install twrp and lineage if possible. usbc would be great...
seems a bit of a mine field since I bought the nexus 7 that died recently after 6 years good use! 

thanks
Dai


----------



## lu99ke (Jun 11, 2019)

Pixel 3 or 3a?


----------



## seorendesi (Jun 11, 2019)

xioami  mi 9: D: D


----------



## andy1010 (Jun 13, 2019)

*Any budged, descent phone compatible with microg ?*

Hello,
on my old phone I am using xprivacy but since it is not ported to the newer Android releases I stuck with my current phone for a long time.
Time for change but this time I would like to install lineageos with microg (de-google it) and ... I am struggling with finding some budget phone which has its own microg release. Can you recommend any phone which:

has at least 3 GB RAM
costs under £170
is dual sim
has lineageos + microg release
has quite decent camera


----------



## selflect (Jun 13, 2019)

*Between these 3 devices*

Im looking to change my phone and i dont have too much money, so i know that this devices are not even very good but i will like your opinion about this 3 devices in specific, thanks beforehand!

LG Q6
Motorola moto G7 play
and LG K11 +


----------



## lu99ke (Jun 14, 2019)

selflect said:


> Im looking to change my phone and i dont have too much money, so i know that this devices are not even very good but i will like your opinion about this 3 devices in specific, thanks beforehand!
> 
> LG Q6
> Motorola moto G7 play
> and LG K11 +

Click to collapse



Moto G7 play... Has cleanest software and will be supported in developer ROMs better.


----------



## busybox198600 (Jun 16, 2019)

*Help please?*

I have used Gionee in the past, though not a great phone for some, but I really like their private space, very easy to access, doesn't really freeze the phone, unlike the second space feature on xiaomi phones, but gionee never updates their phones at all and recently I learnt the company is closed.

Please guys, I want to know if there is any phone out there that has similar private space features like the gionee's.


----------



## ShylockVenice (Jun 17, 2019)

*some suggestion from users*

Hi guys, I want to replace my old nexus 6p and after some research I came out that I like very much the honor view 20 and the xiaomi mi9; I have a budget of €400 max and the two phone in my country have a similar price (350 for honor and 400 for 128gb mi9), all that I want is a decent camera, equal or better than the 6p, a decent life battery (and the honor have a 4000mah battery but a lcd screen) and a good display (and the mi9 have an amoled display but a 3300 mah battery) plus the xiaomi can be unlocked but it's not so important if the phone runs smooth and it's reliable on the daily usage and can receive at least some major upgrade (I'm a bit concerned about the USA ban). I can consider other phones, but the priority are a decent battery life on medium usage, a good screen that can be read under the sun and, a decent signal and that the apps can load fast and smooth without delay or lag.


----------



## 350Rocket (Jun 17, 2019)

ShylockVenice said:


> Hi guys, I want to replace my old nexus 6p and after some research I came out that I like very much the honor view 20 and the xiaomi mi9; I have a budget of €400 max and the two phone in my country have a similar price (350 for honor and 400 for 128gb mi9), all that I want is a decent camera, equal or better than the 6p, a decent life battery (and the honor have a 4000mah battery but a lcd screen) and a good display (and the mi9 have an amoled display but a 3300 mah battery) plus the xiaomi can be unlocked but it's not so important if the phone runs smooth and it's reliable on the daily usage and can receive at least some major upgrade (I'm a bit concerned about the USA ban). I can consider other phones, but the priority are a decent battery life on medium usage, a good screen that can be read under the sun and, a decent signal and that the apps can load fast and smooth without delay or lag.

Click to collapse



I haven't heard anything yet about how it might affect the sister brand Honor. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshark4k (Jun 22, 2019)

I need an cheap Phone with good custom Rom Support. (LineageOS...) Can You recommend me a phone?


----------



## djdelarosa25 (Jun 23, 2019)

darkshark4k said:


> I need an cheap Phone with good custom Rom Support. (LineageOS...) Can You recommend me a phone?

Click to collapse



Poco F1


----------



## Srikatte (Jun 23, 2019)

*Are Apple, Samsung and Pixel the only phones to go if data security matters?*

Lords, Geeks and fellow men, I need your advice for buying a new phone where I am asking if Apple / Samsung / Pixel are the only phones to go (excluding blackberry on purpose) if data security matters?

India is loaded with Chinese phones such as Vivo, Oppo, Xaomi, One Plus etc. I recently bought Nokia 3.1 plus and became victim of background app killings. It is not even sparing VPN and Antivirus. While the offer at midrange phones from Vivo, Xaomi sound attactive (considering value for money on hardware specs), I am a bit skeptical and scared on the news about data being sent to China without user's consent. 

Samsung, Apple and Pixel cost a lot while I see a lot of my friends and coworkers happily using Redmi, Poco, OnePlus and Realme series phones (not sure if they are ignoring data security or am i being paranoid about this).

I am also concerned since we do phone banking, shopping and a whole lot of other activities on phone most of the times that concerns data security.

If I say Samsung, are mid range ones such as A50, A70, M30 etc considerable and safe options too?

Please help!!!


----------



## barrack1 (Jun 24, 2019)

darkshark4k said:


> I need an cheap Phone with good custom Rom Support. (LineageOS...) Can You recommend me a phone?

Click to collapse



How cheap is cheap? Redmi Note 7 is cheap with Lineage custom rom. If you wait abit, the cheaper Redmi 7 will probably have Lineage ported to the device.


----------



## barrack1 (Jun 24, 2019)

Srikatte said:


> Lords, Geeks and fellow men, I need your advice for buying a new phone where I am asking if Apple / Samsung / Pixel are the only phones to go (excluding blackberry on purpose) if data security matters?
> 
> India is loaded with Chinese phones such as Vivo, Oppo, Xaomi, One Plus etc. I recently bought Nokia 3.1 plus and became victim of background app killings. It is not even sparing VPN and Antivirus. While the offer at midrange phones from Vivo, Xaomi sound attactive (considering value for money on hardware specs), I am a bit skeptical and scared on the news about data being sent to China without user's consent.
> ................

Click to collapse



You could probably change the battery optimization settings (under settings->apps) to not 'optimize' battery usage so the phone will try to keep the app in the background. Do it for the apps you want to keep it in background like chat apps, browser, google maps etc.

I don't think Xiaomi (or Oppo/Vivo) would violate user user privacy any more than brands like Samsung because it has been under scrutiny for a while and there hasn't been any reports about inappropriate data being sent back to China. Lenovo seems to have alot of issues with privacy after some spyware scandals.


----------



## Srikatte (Jun 24, 2019)

barrack1 said:


> You could probably change the battery optimization settings (under settings->apps) to not 'optimize' battery usage so the phone will try to keep the app in the background. Do it for the apps you want to keep it in background like chat apps, browser, google maps etc.
> 
> I don't think Xiaomi (or Oppo/Vivo) would violate user user privacy any more than brands like Samsung because it has been under scrutiny for a while and there hasn't been any reports about inappropriate data being sent back to China. Lenovo seems to have alot of issues with privacy after some spyware scandals.

Click to collapse



tried it and it only seem to work if i restart phone everyday. otherwise, it continues to kill. 

i got skeptical of Vivo as it still ships with apps such a UC browser that was banned in India.


----------



## based_patches (Jun 25, 2019)

andy1010 said:


> Hello,
> on my old phone I am using xprivacy but since it is not ported to the newer Android releases I stuck with my current phone for a long time.
> Time for change but this time I would like to install lineageos with microg (de-google it) and ... I am struggling with finding some budget phone which has its own microg release. Can you recommend any phone which:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



xiaomi redmi note 7 might be something for you to look at

https://www.gsmarena.com/xiaomi_redmi_note_7-9513.php
https://forum.xda-developers.com/redmi-note-7/development/rom-lineageos-16-0-t3923203


----------



## Some_dude36 (Jun 28, 2019)

Removable battery ( I know thats asking alot from God in 2019 ) 

GREAT Audio with DAC support 

MicroSD support 

Oled screen 

decent battery life . 

3.5mm headphone jack 

No front camera ( motorized pop up or just no front camera at all . Not all of us need selfies. )

rootable with healthy dev community

Does this phone exist ?


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Jun 28, 2019)

Some_dude36 said:


> Removable battery ( I know thats asking alot from God in 2019 )
> 
> GREAT Audio with DAC support
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LG G5 maybe?
Screens LCD I believe but it still has AOD etc.


----------



## Dack Wallace (Jun 28, 2019)

*Looking for a replacement for Xperia XZ Premium that is more flexible*

Hey all!

I currently have an Xperia XZ Premium international, and while I love the phone and it's abilities, I'm sick of not having the options to flash ROMs freely, to root, or to swap the battery. I'd really appreciate any suggestions regarding a phone that could meet or exceed the XZ Premium's specs while providing these options. I'd prefer that the device have a nice screen, but a 4K screen isn't absolutely necessary, as I rarely use 4K mode on my XZP. Support for external SD is a must, and so is a nice quality camera, as I use that function quite a bit. I also play a lot of emulated games on RetroArch and other platforms, so I like to have decent 3D acceleration and RAM.

One other issue I have with the XZP is intermittent problems with running my Android Studio code on it, while not having any issues with that on my girlfriend's phone. At this point, I just use virtualized Android exclusively. I'd like to have a phone that will lend itself well to customization, or in this respect, a simpler ROM that eliminates some of the preloaded system apps. I guess a phone that has the interests of the developers on XDA would probably be good for me.

Thanks!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## lu99ke (Jun 29, 2019)

Dack Wallace said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I currently have an Xperia XZ Premium international, and while I love the phone and it's abilities, I'm sick of not having the options to flash ROMs freely, to root, or to swap the battery. I'd really appreciate any suggestions regarding a phone that could meet or exceed the XZ Premium's specs while providing these options. I'd prefer that the device have a nice screen, but a 4K screen isn't absolutely necessary, as I rarely use 4K mode on my XZP. Support for external SD is a must, and so is a nice quality camera, as I use that function quite a bit. I also play a lot of emulated games on RetroArch and other platforms, so I like to have decent 3D acceleration and RAM.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had XZP and loved it... But went to a Pixel 2XL for the camera.

Removable battery these days is almost non starter....

For Dev support, look to a Pixel phone or a One Plus ...but no SD card.

Maybe Motorola .... Or Nokia?


----------



## jameselsworth (Jul 2, 2019)

*In 2019*



KidCarter93 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This thread is a continuation of this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In 2019, I suggest you to go with Huawei P30 Pro 

---------- Post added at 11:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 AM ----------




Dack Wallace said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I currently have an Xperia XZ Premium international, and while I love the phone and it's abilities, I'm sick of not having the options to flash ROMs freely, to root, or to swap the battery. I'd really appreciate any suggestions regarding a phone that could meet or exceed the XZ Premium's specs while providing these options. I'd prefer that the device have a nice screen, but a 4K screen isn't absolutely necessary, as I rarely use 4K mode on my XZP. Support for external SD is a must, and so is a nice quality camera, as I use that function quite a bit. I also play a lot of emulated games on RetroArch and other platforms, so I like to have decent 3D acceleration and RAM.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had the same Xperia XZP but due to low battery backup, recently I switched with Nokia 8.1 and now happy to use this one. Good battery life, run smoothly while playing games


----------



## faissaloo (Jul 2, 2019)

I'm looking for a phone with a good camera with a strong lens, nice screen, micro SD, headphone jack, with an actively maintained LineageOS ROM and with a simple flashing procedure (e.g: no need to flash additional drivers, no A/B partitioning). Price point I'm looking at is <200 GBP. I'm not particularly picky about other specs as long as it beats my current phone.

I currently have a Moto G4 whose lens is shoddy and results in really bad pictures.


----------



## sammillerr (Jul 3, 2019)

*What android phone i get*

I need to buy a new mobile phone was looking at Samsung Galaxy a20 oppo ax5s red
I just want to play games on it what one will be good for games im from Australia


----------



## Nesousx (Jul 4, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I am looking for a new phone to buy but I can't make my mind. 

A bit of background: I currently own a HTC 10 with LineageOS and I am pretty happy with it. My favorite phones of all time were the Google Nexus One and The Sony Xperia Compact models. That being said I had hardware issues with ALL my Sony phones that forced me to change them after about 2.5 years.... which I find pretty disappointing.

Also I hate Samsung for doing stuff that feels exactly like Apple and as locked as Apple is... Plus, I hate the Samsung "UI". However, if the hardware is good, maybe some Samsung with a custom ROM could do the trick.

Now I am looking for a phone : 


that is not big. I love "small" phone, I hate the feeling to carry a brick in my pocket all day ;
 with a decent battery life, however I almost never watch video, listen to music on my phone, browse GIFs, nor I play with it ;
 ideally I would love a notification LED with various colors, so that I quickly know what's going on (eg, received an email, a text, or missed a phone call), without having to turn on the screen. (or maybe some kind of "extra/special" display like some Windows / Lumia phone did) The Nexus did that beautifully with the little track point.
 also, a phone that I can mod (custom ROM without Gapps),  and root and possible OTA update for the custom ROM (but this might be more related to the ROM than the device itself) ;
 finally, budget wise : under 400€ would be OK, and the cheaper the better
.

Many thanks for your help.


----------



## trawel (Jul 4, 2019)

Hi, I've got a question. Currently I'm using OnePlus 3 and I'm wondering which phone would be good to buy next. Main things I'd like from that phone would be: speed and fluidity, good support (long support from OEM and nice stuff from developers here), I'd like battery to be not that tragic (I suspect that there is no phone with great battery and everything else I'd like, bit I'd like to have at least 4 hrs sot), it would be nice to have notification led or some sort of notifications (always on or something else), jack 3,5 would be a nice addition but is not that necessary and lastly I'd like the phone to not be bloated by unnecessary stuff (I want it to be fast and smooth and be like that all the time so that I won't have to factory reset from time to time).
Any idea which phone would be good and would be worth switching from my op3?
Thanks


----------



## 350Rocket (Jul 4, 2019)

trawel said:


> Hi, I've got a question. Currently I'm using OnePlus 3 and I'm wondering which phone would be good to buy next. Main things I'd like from that phone would be: speed and fluidity, good support (long support from OEM and nice stuff from developers here), I'd like battery to be not that tragic (I suspect that there is no phone with great battery and everything else I'd like, bit I'd like to have at least 4 hrs sot), it would be nice to have notification led or some sort of notifications (always on or something else), jack 3,5 would be a nice addition but is not that necessary and lastly I'd like the phone to not be bloated by unnecessary stuff (I want it to be fast and smooth and be like that all the time so that I won't have to factory reset from time to time).
> Any idea which phone would be good and would be worth switching from my op3?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



I had over 6 hours screen on time with my OnePlus 5 and only 5 hours with my current pixel XL (used the OnePlus 5 for 2 years and accidentally took it in the ocean with me - now it's dead obviously). 

I'd go with a OnePlus 5t or 6 but you didn't mention a budget. I found at least locally OnePlus phones are hard to find and hold their value well. After 2 years I couldn't afford to buy any OnePlus newer than I already had so I decided to try a Galaxy s8 (didn't like it after using the OnePlus for 2 years) and then went with the pixel XL and had to downgrade a generation for price reasons and to keep the headphone jack. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bygepp (Jul 4, 2019)

Hello, I'm looking for a smartphone, for maximum 100 euros.
I have no particular claims, just a decent fluidity and audio in-call.

Thank you, and sorry for my English (Italian).


----------



## trawel (Jul 4, 2019)

350Rocket said:


> I had over 6 hours screen on time with my OnePlus 5 and only 5 hours with my current pixel XL (used the OnePlus 5 for 2 years and accidentally took it in the ocean with me - now it's dead obviously).
> 
> I'd go with a OnePlus 5t or 6 but you didn't mention a budget. I found at least locally OnePlus phones are hard to find and hold their value well. After 2 years I couldn't afford to buy any OnePlus newer than I already had so I decided to try a Galaxy s8 (didn't like it after using the OnePlus for 2 years) and then went with the pixel XL and had to downgrade a generation for price reasons and to keep the headphone jack.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm not that affraid to pay a little bit more (maybe not for iPhone XS or Galaxy S10+) but OP 5T or 6 wouldn't be a problem for me (I even thought about OP7  which is in my price range, I don't think that 7 Pro is worth paying that extra money over normal version).


----------



## 350Rocket (Jul 4, 2019)

trawel said:


> I'm not that affraid to pay a little bit more (maybe not for iPhone XS or Galaxy S10+) but OP 5T or 6 wouldn't be a problem for me (I even thought about OP7  which is in my price range, I don't think that 7 Pro is worth paying that extra money over normal version).

Click to collapse



I only have personal experience with the 5 (5t is basically the same but a little more modern design). But I would probably buy a 6 if I had the money right now (last one with a headphone jack which I use daily, newer processor and 8gb of ram). I definitely notice the ram difference between 4gb on my pixel and 8 on my old OnePlus 5. 

I also bought the 5 new directly from OnePlus and it arrived in days, no hassles. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kenny_cfc (Jul 5, 2019)

trawel said:


> I'm not that affraid to pay a little bit more (maybe not for iPhone XS or Galaxy S10+) but OP 5T or 6 wouldn't be a problem for me (I even thought about OP7 which is in my price range, I don't think that 7 Pro is worth paying that extra money over normal version).

Click to collapse



I would say go for oneplus 7. Just check if the 8gb ram version also fits in your budget.


----------



## phaleg (Jul 6, 2019)

kenny_cfc said:


> I would say go for oneplus 7. Just check if the 8gb ram version also fits in your budget.

Click to collapse



May I ask if OnePlus 7 is easy to mod and put some AOSP rom? 
I come from years of flashing on google phones and now that I have Honor I miss it...


----------



## 350Rocket (Jul 6, 2019)

All OnePlus phones have been easy to mod and install a custom Rom on as far as I know.

I just never bothered because it's like having a good custom Rom right out of the box with stock software. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## phaleg (Jul 7, 2019)

350Rocket said:


> All OnePlus phones have been easy to mod and install a custom Rom on as far as I know.
> 
> I just never bothered because it's like having a good custom Rom right out of the box with stock software.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks buddy! 
Would you point to me a tutorial for it?


----------



## Qaxoz (Jul 7, 2019)

*Mobile for rooting for about $300*

I'm looking for a new mobile to buy with a preference for rooting/modding/(ethical)hacking. I've no specific agenda in rooting for now but would want to learn it as I'm interested in a career in ethical hacking etc so would be nice if practicing things like (but not limited to)Kali Linux etc, shell scripting, XSS work on it smoothly, (If necessary that is, usually I practice all that in my PC),  . Budget would be around $300. Does it make sense to consider if the mobile has 5G also?


Also, currently I have a working mobile, I'm wondering what to do with it..
LG3 Stylus with internal memory of only 8GB, I had bought a 64 GB SD card as I was told wrongly) by the shopkeeper that I could transfer my apps to external, but that's possible only for a few apps & my phone memory gets full easily & it's very frustrating. So I was thinking if I could mod it & use my old LGfor more risky experiments (?) & the new phone for less risky modding or something like that, if it makes sense

Thanks a ton in advance!


----------



## sammillerr (Jul 9, 2019)

Anyone have the samsung galaxy a20 is it worth buying


----------



## dladz (Jul 9, 2019)

Qaxoz said:


> I'm looking for a new mobile to buy with a preference for rooting/modding/(ethical)hacking. I've no specific agenda in rooting for now but would want to learn it as I'm interested in a career in ethical hacking etc so would be nice if practicing things like (but not limited to)Kali Linux etc, shell scripting, XSS work on it smoothly, (If necessary that is, usually I practice all that in my PC), . Budget would be around $300. Does it make sense to consider if the mobile has 5G also?
> 
> 
> Also, currently I have a working mobile, I'm wondering what to do with it..
> ...

Click to collapse



OnePlus 7 pro for me, there isn't a box it doesn't tick..

Besides maybe waterproofing and wireless charging, beyond that it's a monster.

As for your LG..root it and use folder mount so you can use your 64GB of memory as actual internal memory. 

Plus with AOSP running on it it'll run amazingly well.

---------- Post added at 08:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 AM ----------




phaleg said:


> Thanks buddy!
> Would you point to me a tutorial for it?

Click to collapse



It's like that out of the box pal? You don't need a tutorial.


----------



## phaleg (Jul 9, 2019)

dladz said:


> ---------- Post added at 08:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 AM ---------- [/COLOR] It's like that out of the box pal? You don't need a tutorial.

Click to collapse



So, I buy a OnePlus and it is already unlocked the bootloader and rooted? I only need to install TWRP?


----------



## .czarodziej (Jul 9, 2019)

Motorola One Vision vs Motorola Moto G7 Plus?
One Vision has Android One and bigger battery
Moto G7 Plus has stereo loudspeakers and wider screen.
Which one is better?


----------



## lu99ke (Jul 9, 2019)

Nesousx said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am looking for a new phone to buy but I can't make my mind.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pixel 3a..


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## dladz (Jul 10, 2019)

phaleg said:


> So, I buy a OnePlus and it is already unlocked the bootloader and rooted? I only need to install TWRP?

Click to collapse




No.

You go through the unlock bootloader process..

Then install TWRP.

Then install a ROM.

Done.

It's very easy. 

Need a laptop / pc but that's it mate. 

Lots of tuts around for this.  I think 1+ used to advertise how to lol.

Love the way they did that, they actually had a download link on their website.  Quality.



---------- Post added at 01:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 AM ----------




lu99ke said:


> Pixel 3a..

Click to collapse



Not with th 4 round the corner.  

And not Vs other devices for less price and more features.  

Ie: F1, 1+, red magic 3


----------



## Qaxoz (Jul 10, 2019)

dladz said:


> OnePlus 7 pro for me, there isn't a box it doesn't tick..
> 
> Besides maybe waterproofing and wireless charging, beyond that it's a monster.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for posting, but my budget isn't that much, it's around $300.  Please suggest keeping that in mind  
Also, I guess I won't get a 5G phone around that price? (in India, that's where I'm)


----------



## 350Rocket (Jul 10, 2019)

Qaxoz said:


> Thanks a lot for posting, but my budget isn't that much, it's around $300.  Please suggest keeping that in mind
> 
> Also, I guess I won't get a 5G phone around that price? (in India, that's where I'm)

Click to collapse



Can you get a OnePlus 3 or 3t for that price? Or original pixel XL (like I bought for well under $300 - 128gb version in good shape with a good battery). Any of those are good for rooting and custom roms and fairly repairable if something breaks. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Qaxoz (Jul 10, 2019)

350Rocket said:


> Can you get a OnePlus 3 or 3t for that price? Or original pixel XL (like I bought for well under $300 - 128gb version in good shape with a good battery). Any of those are good for rooting and custom roms and fairly repairable if something breaks.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I should be able to get refurbished ones in that price range but strangely they are not in stock.. What do you suggest about POCO F1? Is it better than other mobiles in the same range, especially for rooting?


----------



## 350Rocket (Jul 11, 2019)

I have no personal experience with the Poco but what I heard about it made it sound similar to a OnePlus phone but maybe not as good in build quality (plastic body). Very high speed hardware for low price. I'd look into experiences from people who have had them for a while before investing in one. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogdan010 (Jul 11, 2019)

350Rocket said:


> I have no personal experience with the Poco but what I heard about it made it sound similar to a OnePlus phone but maybe not as good in build quality (plastic body). Very high speed hardware for low price. I'd look into experiences from people who have had them for a while before investing in one.

Click to collapse



what's so bad about plastic body? I'm using a note 3 (which is a plastic built phone) and it's still pretty decent even for 2019 (i don't see any problems here) but Pocophone is full of ads tbh so better flash a custom rom on it and u get sdm845 for a low price. That's my point of view


----------



## 350Rocket (Jul 11, 2019)

Bogdan010 said:


> what's so bad about plastic body? I'm using a note 3 (which is a plastic built phone) and it's still pretty decent even for 2019 (i don't see any problems here) but Pocophone is full of ads tbh so better flash a custom rom on it and u get sdm845 for a low price. That's my point of view

Click to collapse



Yeah, so it can be a good phone but out of the box it isn't. I forgot about the stock software being bad. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sunfire1 (Jul 11, 2019)

Hello guys!

I'm looking for a good phone to replace my Galaxy S5.

*What I need :*
- SIM Unlocked;
- Europe/International version;
- At least 3000mAh battery;
- MicroSD slot;
- At least 3GB RAM;
- At least 16GB internal storage
- Not bigger than a Xiaomi Redmi Note 7 (it must fit in a jean pocket...)

*Nice to have:*
- As for my S5, it would be great to have up-to-date ROM (LienageOS ?) in case the phone is not updated anymore...
- 3,5mm audio jack 

*Budget:* 
Ideally below 200 euros (but max 300 euros if it's worth it). 

I saw phones like Xiaomi Redmi Note 5, 6 or 7 (https://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=8959&idPhone3=9513&idPhone2=9237) but I don't know if there is something else/better. And if not, I don't know which Xiaomi to choose or if I should wait the next release...

Thanks for your help


----------



## lu99ke (Jul 11, 2019)

Qaxoz said:


> I should be able to get refurbished ones in that price range but strangely they are not in stock.. What do you suggest about POCO F1? Is it better than other mobiles in the same range, especially for rooting?

Click to collapse



Look up Linus Tech Tips on You tube... He rooted and installed Lineage OS... Then added Gcam... And basically had a pixel ... Camera was close to pixel ... Poco F1 good option


----------



## Curtis95 (Jul 11, 2019)

*Too much in between*

So true. It's too in between a phone and a tablet lol. Wouldnt fit in your hand but would feel weird holding like a tablet, I am in your boat on this one bro!

How did this post get so many pages of posts lol?


----------



## dladz (Jul 12, 2019)

Qaxoz said:


> Thanks a lot for posting, but my budget isn't that much, it's around $300. Please suggest keeping that in mind
> Also, I guess I won't get a 5G phone around that price? (in India, that's where I'm)

Click to collapse



Pocofone F1 

You will not find a better device for that much..pretty great development I've heard too.

Once you get a case on it it'll look spot on.


----------



## Ziad Reda (Jul 12, 2019)

Hey guys !
I want to buy a phone around 100$ , it is not necessary to be new ,it could be an old flagship or used one 
But I'm searching for custom rom development that the phone is still active in development abd continue for long time 
Also a good camera quality.
I think smasung phones are the best choice ? As old xiaomi phones had a bad camera
Thanks !


----------



## 350Rocket (Jul 13, 2019)

Ziad Reda said:


> Hey guys !
> I want to buy a phone around 100$ , it is not necessary to be new ,it could be an old flagship or used one
> But I'm searching for custom rom development that the phone is still active in development abd continue for long time
> Also a good camera quality.
> ...

Click to collapse



Which Samsung phones can you get for that price? It seems to vary in regions. For $100 here in Canada I could get the HTC one m8 I have for a backup/it remote for our TV's etc. It runs lineage os Oreo. Works good for how old it is. Still custom roms but I'm not an expert because I don't keep up on them. I just use it as is. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziad Reda (Jul 13, 2019)

350Rocket said:


> Which Samsung phones can you get for that price? It seems to vary in regions. For $100 here in Canada I could get the HTC one m8 I have for a backup/it remote for our TV's etc. It runs lineage os Oreo. Works good for how old it is. Still custom roms but I'm not an expert because I don't keep up on them. I just use it as is.

Click to collapse



Yeah 
It really differs from region to another , but I'm searching for a phone for old man...wich must have good battery-not laggy- and a good camera 
For a low price , yeah I agree with you custom roms are not fully functional and stable as the stock rom and might have small bugs&issues but at least it can solve the problem of old android version


----------



## dladz (Jul 13, 2019)

Ziad Reda said:


> Hey guys !
> I want to buy a phone around 100$ , it is not necessary to be new ,it could be an old flagship or used one
> But I'm searching for custom rom development that the phone is still active in development abd continue for long time
> Also a good camera quality.
> ...

Click to collapse



Moto g7, hands down


----------



## Ziad Reda (Jul 13, 2019)

dladz said:


> Moto g7, hands down

Click to collapse



This phone price in my country is almost 360 $


----------



## dladz (Jul 15, 2019)

Ziad Reda said:


> This phone price in my country is almost 360 $

Click to collapse



Lol dude. You tell me where u are and how much things are then perhaps I can educate a guess?


----------



## Raresh T (Jul 15, 2019)

Ziad Reda said:


> Hey guys !
> I want to buy a phone around 100$ , it is not necessary to be new ,it could be an old flagship or used one
> But I'm searching for custom rom development that the phone is still active in development abd continue for long time
> Also a good camera quality.
> ...

Click to collapse



since is for an old man and you dont want to break the bank, try buying an Samsung S6. it has some android pie roms in development.


----------



## andersjohansson81 (Jul 15, 2019)

I am looking for a phone to turn into a ghost phone.

As far as I understand , imei spoofing/ change is only possible on mediatek devices ,unless using xposed which seems stuck on Oreo as for now. 

What are the top mediatek devices that are in active development and preferably doesn't brake my budget to much?


----------



## dladz (Jul 15, 2019)

Ziad Reda said:


> This phone price in my country is almost 360 $

Click to collapse



£129 here.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## dladz (Jul 16, 2019)

Kind of annoying about XDA today, someone goes out their way to help someone an there are thanks buttons everywhere..... The recipient is not only ungrateful, but they don't even click it lol..

I was brought up differently, manners cost nothing.

I use my thanks every time I'm on here..

Rant over.


----------



## Medvarina (Jul 21, 2019)

the best phone i had was nokia 8800, but now im using iphone 7plus for 3 years and pleased with it


----------



## suraj1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Hi,
Need some suggestions.
I bought Asus 6z 128gb variant from flipkart, was not able to switch it on as power key was not  working. Placed an refund order.

Now should I order Asus 6z 64gb as 128gb is not available, or should I go for other option.

Current device: one plus 3


----------



## Raresh T (Jul 24, 2019)

suraj1 said:


> Hi,
> Need some suggestions.
> I bought Asus 6z 128gb variant from flipkart, was not able to switch it on as power key was not working. Placed an refund order.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why not go for the one plus 5 ? Its in the same price range


----------



## pauliusval99 (Jul 24, 2019)

oops, double post... please delete


----------



## last_nooby (Jul 24, 2019)

Hi folks, I need a monster phablet for my job, I don't have budget problem:
1) big screen, at least 7" better more
2) huge battery (I'm tour leader so I spend most of the day at open air (cities, mountains, seas..), at least 5/6000mha
3) IP68 (but if not I'd buy some rugged+scuba/dust proof case, no problem)
4) stereo speakers with Dolby et similar (or audio from screen if it's better), I need to show videos to my groups so I need quality and loud speakers
5) possibly 5G
6) top quality screen (I need it to show videos to my groups so, eg. very visible under the sun..) so HDR and similar, high refresh rate
7) very important: desktop mode and easy TV connection to have big screen for office, media tasks (eg. Gimp, video and audio editing..). I had big big problem with my Pixel 2XL because bigG force me to use Chromecast but I don't have WiFi at home and when I'm in hotels usually WiFi don't allow Chromecast connection (I mean, open WiFis but to insert Id and Pw on webpage. It's incompatible with Chromecast! I had to sell it due useless!!)
8) best Soc (I don't play videogames at all but, as I already written at n.7, I use it for my business too so I need enough Ram, super fast CPU for tasks like computer graphics eg. GIMP, etc..)
9) great camera (I need it because I take a lot of pics and videos to the groups of my tourists days and nights)
10) preferably 3,5mm Jack for wire earphones (I read Bluetooth audio can't reach yet top quality like audio jack)
Ultimately I need something like Mate 20 X but upgraded with added 5G module.
Following rumors I could consider:
- Samsung note 10+
- Huawei Mate 30 X
- Asus Rog 2
- Pixel 4 (project Ara?)
Something better, top? As already written no problem with money (1,2,3000€...)
Thank you


----------



## Raresh T (Jul 24, 2019)

last_nooby said:


> Hi folks, I need a monster phablet for my job, I don't have budget problem:
> 1) big screen, at least 7" better more
> 2) huge battery (I'm tour leader so I spend most of the day at open air (cities, mountains, seas..), at least 5/6000mha
> 3) IP68 (but if not I'd buy some rugged+scuba/dust proof case, no problem)
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, you could wait for Iphone 11. Its coming out in mid september 2019. Iphone 11 max or something like that. They surely will add 5G, given that samsung has. 

And for bluetooth headphones, i recommend skullcandy. Top of the line, very good sound quality


----------



## tsongming (Jul 24, 2019)

Raresh T said:


> Well, you could wait for Iphone 11. Its coming out in mid september 2019. Iphone 11 max or something like that. They surely will add 5G, given that samsung has.
> 
> And for bluetooth headphones, i recommend skullcandy. Top of the line, very good sound quality

Click to collapse




Yes IPhone 11, if you enjoy spending 3 times as much for a phone with a smaller battery, no ability to customize, no support after 3, 4 years, and exorbitant pricing should you not be under warranty.

I worked for Apple for 5 years. In addition, to everything that I just mentioned there are many additional things that I could tell you about how the y don't give a crap about stolen computers and phones, plus technicians aren't allowed to fix simple issues their job is to swap boards, and again if you aren't under warranty you will get heavily gouged on the price.

One plus 7 is awesome, reliable, is well supported and would be better economically. 

Xiaomi like One Plus offers very similar quality at a lower price, plus they have gotten much better about updates, and even plan to change Miui to be more westernized. Plus many of their devices bought in the last two years will get Android Q. 

Sent from my MI 8 using XDA Labs


----------



## Nesousx (Jul 26, 2019)

lu99ke said:


> Pixel 3a..

Click to collapse



Hi,

Just a short message to let you know that I followed your advice, and I am very happy with the Pixel 3a. 
Many thanks to you.


----------



## baileyjs (Jul 26, 2019)

I currently have a Motorola droid turbo that I've really liked but it's getting a little wonky.  Any recommendations on Verizon phones to look at or to stay away from?  I don't get in to nearly the amount of rooting/ROMS that I use to, but knew this forum was the place to get solid advice.  Thanks!


----------



## gungjodi (Jul 28, 2019)

Hello,
I am planning to upgrade my phone and already decided to buy Oneplus 7 Pro. However, ASUS ROG Phone 2 is coming this year. I would like to have opinions from you guys whether I buy OP7 right away or wait for ROG Phone 2 later?
Thanks :highfive::highfive:


----------



## galaxys (Jul 29, 2019)

gungjodi said:


> Hello,
> I am planning to upgrade my phone and already decided to buy Oneplus 7 Pro. However, ASUS ROG Phone 2 is coming this year. I would like to have opinions from you guys whether I buy OP7 right away or wait for ROG Phone 2 later?
> Thanks :highfive::highfive:

Click to collapse



I have the excellent OnePlus 7 Pro and it has a lot of development on XDA...


----------



## Dvalin21 (Jul 29, 2019)

I plan on picking up the Oukitel K9

You can find complete specs from Here!
Quick specs is as follows:
Display: IPS 7.12", 350 ppi, 137 ppcm, 2.5D curved screen.
               Display Manufacturer: AU Optronics
Cpu: Media Tek Helio P35
RAM: 4gb
Gpu: PowerVR GE8320
Storage: 64gb
Battery: 6000 Mah
Works on Carriers T-Mobile, AT&T, and Verizon
I want to know is there a better phone with the similar to these specs for similar price? ($189) Budget is an issue.
Also there's already support for the it at the 4pda.


----------



## RazaBlada (Jul 30, 2019)

Hello all!

I maybe got a odd question, even if it may make total sense to some, and here goes the question:

I sadly got a Huawei P20 at the moment, and it's really locked down nowadays, thought Huawei would had a blooming community, with easy unlocking of bootloader, but I couldn't had been more wrong. 

And even if I can use the test point to bypass unlocking of bootloader temporary, I still can't see me owning this phone, it's bullshit, no developers behind it nearly, and it's just DoA for me seen in that way.

So I wonder, I want to role with Lineage OS, and feel that I own my phone, not a Chinese government owning me.

So I wonder, what do you think that I can change to that are easy to unlock the bootloader of, and that supports the lineage OS, and that are popular around here, that I can trade fare and square for my Huawei P20? Seems like the brands Samsung, Xiaomi and Oneplus are popular when looking at devices in the lineage OS wiki at least. 

So I've been looking some at Oneplus 3T as a example, since it seems to be a interesting device, even if I truly want some guidance in this errand, surprise me with options and experiences if you want. 

What I would prefer: minimum 3GB of RAM. 
a big screen, around 6" or in that area. 
And which have around 3000-4000 mAh battery.


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Jul 30, 2019)

RazaBlada said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I maybe got a odd question, even if it may make total sense to some, and here goes the question:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Any OnePlus device hands down, they 100% have the best custom developer support in my opinion..


----------



## rsenden (Aug 1, 2019)

*What phone to replace OnePlus 3T?*

I've been the happy owner of a OnePlus 3T 64GB for the past 2.5 years. Unfortunately last week the display of my 3T cracked (although still functional for now). My company will not pay for repair, but will reimburse up to the equivalent of USD 350 for a new phone every 2 years. As such I guess it's time for a new phone. Question is, which one?

I mostly use my phone for basic things; browsing, navigation, email & messaging, Facebook, occasional music and videos (Plex, VLC, streaming to ChromeCast), occasional photo's and video recording, ... 

Requirements:

* Dual SIM (main reason for replacing my previous Moto X 2014 with Honor 5X before moving to OnePlus 3T, other than that I liked the Moto X as well)
* Fairly clean Android experience, little/no bloatware (I like the OnePlus experience much better than my earlier Samsung S2 & S4 Mini)
* Good performance (since the upgrade to OxygenOS 9.0.4, it seems like my 3T is sometimes lagging just a little bit)
* Decent battery life & fast charging
* Frequent Android updates/upgrades (my experience with OnePlus is much better than earlier Samsung phones)
* Unlockable bootloader and active custom ROM community would be good (with the 3T I've never felt the need to install a custom ROM, but it's good to have an alternative if needed, for example if the manufacturer stops providing updates)
* Easy to fit into your pocket; not too big and not too heavy
* 128GB or more storage 
* Preferably 3.5 audio jack 
* No Huawei due to uncertain future given USA trade restrictions
* Price around EUR 350 to 500 (give or take a couple of euro's)
* Available in The Netherlands through local (web) shops, amazon.de, or manufacturer web shop

Preferably I would like to stick with OnePlus, but I think the OnePlus 7 (Pro) or even 6/6T don't meet my requirements; too expensive, no audio jack, and probably much larger and heavier than the 3T. The main advantage for me would probably just be the much better camera on the 7 (Pro). The OnePlus 5/5T seems to meet my requirements much better, with prices around EUR 380 for OnePlus 5 128GB, or EUR 480 for 5T on amazon.de, but I'm a bit worried about Android upgrades as this is already a slightly older model.

Are there any other brands/phones that I should look into that meet my requirements but are more recent than the OnePlus 5/5T? Any major pro's or con's or other remarks with regards to buying the 5T?

Thanks,
Ruud


----------



## phaleg (Aug 1, 2019)

rsenden said:


> I've been the happy owner of a OnePlus 3T 64GB for the past 2.5 years. Unfortunately last week the display of my 3T cracked (although still functional for now). My company will not pay for repair, but will reimburse up to the equivalent of USD 350 for a new phone every 2 years. As such I guess it's time for a new phone. Question is, which one?
> 
> I mostly use my phone for basic things; browsing, navigation, email & messaging, Facebook, occasional music and videos (Plex, VLC, streaming to ChromeCast), occasional photo's and video recording, ...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would go with Pocophone 128/6 … It fits all your needs but the pocket size, which I cannot guarantee, because it fits in mine, but pocket size could be different. 

(I just got it and I feel great with it)


----------



## rsenden (Aug 2, 2019)

phaleg said:


> I would go with Pocophone 128/6 … It fits all your needs but the pocket size, which I cannot guarantee, because it fits in mine, but pocket size could be different.
> 
> (I just got it and I feel great with it)

Click to collapse



Thanks for the suggestion. I've had a look and it certainly looks interesting. It does have some drawbacks though:
* No NFC. I forgot to list this in my requirements; I don't use NFC that often but don't want to lose it in case I ever need it.
* Most of my recent phones had AMOLED displays, so I'm hesitant to move to a different display type.
* I don't know how good this brand is with regards to software updates and upgrades.

In the end I decided to stay with OnePlus and purchased a OnePlus 6 128GB; the last model with a headphone jack and I'm assuming this will receive the same updates/upgrades as the 6T.

Thanks,
Ruud


----------



## ~Emaleth~ (Aug 2, 2019)

Hello, currently i use Tp-Link Neffos C5, same as all phones before, after 2 years of use buttons work 1/3 times, battery is nearly dead and it never was the fastest phone in the first place. 
I'm looking for something cheap but as powerful as possible. I don't care about the company, or the bloat wear but i definitely want it to be some popular model with strong lineage OS support. It's fine if unlocking it is bit more complicated than usual as long as it's possible. Im fine with something bulkier/ heavier for the sake of big battery. Don't care much about camera, speakers or nfc. Wireless charging would be nice but I'm not counting on that. As for the screen FullHD is fine. 
Last time is used xda was in my htc desire hd days, nice to be back


----------



## RazaBlada (Aug 3, 2019)

rsenden said:


> In the end I decided to stay with OnePlus and purchased a OnePlus 6 128GB; the last model with a headphone jack and I'm assuming this will receive the same updates/upgrades as the 6T.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ruud

Click to collapse



That sounds like a really lovely choice indeed, and I hope that you'll be happy with your new choice of cellphone, and I wouldn't be surprised if you will be.

And I also wanted to inform you that you got a PM from me here on XDA.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## phaleg (Aug 4, 2019)

rsenden said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I've had a look and it certainly looks interesting. It does have some drawbacks though:
> * No NFC. I forgot to list this in my requirements; I don't use NFC that often but don't want to lose it in case I ever need it.
> * Most of my recent phones had AMOLED displays, so I'm hesitant to move to a different display type.
> * I don't know how good this brand is with regards to software updates and upgrades.
> ...

Click to collapse



Glad you got a Oneplus, I was considering to take OP7, but in the end, the price drove me to Pocophone XD

About AMOLED, my brother has OnePlus 6T and when we are at the beach, my display looks better than his … So yes, pocophone is not LED, but it is very easy to use also in heavy light condition


----------



## malapeiro (Aug 4, 2019)

I am looking for a smartphone with a lengh about 15 cm. I dont like big phones! I have to buy it from Amazon.es.

Xiaomi mi A3 and honor 10 are about 250€.
Which other models should i consider at this price range ? 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## tecwhiz (Aug 4, 2019)

If there ever is a successor to the PocoF1, probably worth to get. We will see..


----------



## ~Emaleth~ (Aug 5, 2019)

My last post went unanswered so I'll ask again, under 200€ is there any better phone than Xiaomi Redmi note 7?


----------



## lu99ke (Aug 5, 2019)

~Emaleth~ said:


> My last post went unanswered so I'll ask again, under 200€ is there any better phone than Xiaomi Redmi note 7?

Click to collapse



Depends on what you want.. I would take. Xiaomi mi A3 for that price with Android one ...


----------



## griz.droidx (Aug 5, 2019)

Hello, my current phone is a CID 15 S5 G900V which means it's a Verizon model with unlockable bootloader.  I run custom everything like most on here.

My problem is not only is my screen cracked but my aftermarket extended battery is almost shot (about 2 years old). This was a local trade in and I only paid 140 for a 1 year old S5.

I need a new phone or a new to me phone.
I'm also low on funds.  I'm with Verizon because where I live they roam with data on their extended network (regional carrier Appalachian wireless). That being said prepaid won't work because you don't get to use the extended network.

Right now I could try to get a phone from Verizon like the a50 or g7. Or save up and get another like new used phone with unlocked bootloader.

My S5. S3, and Droid X were all rooted with custom ROMs and other bits.

I'd like to get a phone with a 6in+ screen and have it work on any network because I may leave big red.  I'd like a removable battery, SD card, fingerprint reader, and IR blaster.

I'll probably have to do without a removable battery and IR blaster but need the big screen and SD card. I'd like my next phone to take better low light photos.  I prefer AMOLED too.  That's why I'm looking at a50 but the dev community might not last as long as the S3 or S5. Or be non existent.  I'm not a gamer. But use everything else.

One other option is getting away from smart phones and going back to a dumb phone so I'm not reading news and stuff all the time.  And not flashing ROMs all the time.

So I'm torn between what I should do.

Thanks for your help.  I'd like to switch to ting which uses Sprint and T-Mobile. Sprint supposedly has extended coverage here too but requires a Sprint phone from what I've read.

I know this is a tough one.  But I appreciate your advice.  I don't keeps up with the latest and greatest.  

One last thing.  I've moved away from Google and use microg with nextcloud.

Edit.  I'm sorry this is so long but it's better to have too much info than too little.


----------



## ~Emaleth~ (Aug 5, 2019)

lu99ke said:


> Depends on what you want.. I would take. Xiaomi mi A3 for that price with Android one ...

Click to collapse



Well, for me thats 170€ vs 240€.
Update:
There is a deal on Lenovo Z6 lite for 170€, it has snapdragon 710 over 660 from note 7 but there is a catch - so far no development on xda. Anyone has experience with lenovo's "zui"? And do you think there is any hope for lineage os in the future?


----------



## mahtiel (Aug 6, 2019)

I wanted to buy Xiaomi Mi A3 with Android One, but they released really a lite version without NFC. So I think about Motorola Moto One Vision. Any experiences with it? I use smartphones as multimedia device, so I'd like good photos, good audio output as well. How is running Exynos on it?

 Or is any chance that Xiaomi will release any Mi A3 Pro with better parameters?

Thank you in advance

---------- Post added at 05:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:55 AM ----------




malapeiro said:


> I am looking for a smartphone with a lengh about 15 cm. I dont like big phones! I have to buy it from Amazon.es.
> 
> Xiaomi mi A3 and honor 10 are about 250€.
> Which other models should i consider at this price range ?
> ...

Click to collapse



I love pure Android and don't like EMUI. 
I wanted to buy Mi A3, but after releasing it I think about Moto One Vision.  It have NFC, optical stabilisation, it should even get Android R.


----------



## ~Emaleth~ (Aug 7, 2019)

Wow, i didn't remember choosing a phone to be so confusing... Decided to take my budget up to 250€ and its either no headphone jack, slow chip, no expandable memory or no development. Like, honor 10 seems nice but I'd like Lineage OS. Mi9se? No headphone jack... I guess thats the beauty of this price range...


----------



## lu99ke (Aug 7, 2019)

~Emaleth~ said:


> Wow, i didn't remember choosing a phone to be so confusing... Decided to take my budget up to 250€ and its either no headphone jack, slow chip, no expandable memory or no development. Like, honor 10 seems nice but I'd like Lineage OS. Mi9se? No headphone jack... I guess thats the beauty of this price range...

Click to collapse



Pocophone F1??
Nokia 7.1?


----------



## ~Emaleth~ (Aug 7, 2019)

lu99ke said:


> Pocophone F1??

Click to collapse



Seems like the best choice (although it's pretty hard to find one at or under 250€), how is it that i always buy 1 year old phones...
Nokia has sd 636, even Redmi note 7 has 660


----------



## lu99ke (Aug 7, 2019)

~Emaleth~ said:


> Seems like the best choice (although it's pretty hard to find one at or under 250€), how is it that i always buy 1 year old phones...
> Nokia has sd 636, even Redmi note 7 has 660

Click to collapse



Motorola One Action coming out soon may have a cheaper variant that hits 250


----------



## ~Emaleth~ (Aug 7, 2019)

lu99ke said:


> Motorola One Action coming out soon may have a cheaper variant that hits 250

Click to collapse



I should wait, but knowing myself I won't. Or maybe i shouldn't even pay attention to specs and just get one i like... I mean, even that nokia with sd 636 is waaay better than my current phone :laugh:


----------



## rnadomuc (Aug 7, 2019)

I'm looking for a rootable phone that people have made custom firmware for, with one caveat: I want it to have a wide, landscape-style keyboard built into the phone. No external bluetooth attachment.

Is there any such phone that isn't ancient?


----------



## RAFbombhead (Aug 7, 2019)

Years of Apple servitude is starting to get a little boring and I’m thinking about jumping ship. Currently have the iPhone XS Max and a Watch and whilst they are functional, I’m a bit bored. 

After a little search of the most recent flagships I feel most of them have compromises, some are deal breakers. Looking forward to the Note 10 announcement later. 

Got to admit, I’m a bit nervous about losing iCloud sync for messages and photos and more but I’m sure I can muscle through. Also my last toe dips into Android went badly (A note 2 with horrible UI and a Sony which used to die whilst on charge and not reboot). 

But yet, here I am, looking for options and I have a list of needs and nice to haves:

Needs:
- To be new enough to get the next few major updates. 
- Wireless charging.
- Google Pay ability. 
- The ability to do cloud backups (not sure if this is native these days?)
- Battery life to support medium to heavy usage including using hotspot. 
- To be a brand, as much as some of the Chinese makes are doing well, I like to have a support network when things go wrong. 
- OLED screen.
- Android Auto (is it standard?)

Nice to haves:
- Smaller screen? I sometimes feel my XS Max is too big, but I think the days of sub 6” phones are gone for now. 
- A “wow factor” feature, it’s always nice to have a party trick. 
- Notchless, also not too keen how Samsung are doing the offset holepunch either. 
- Ability to connect to a decent smartwatch (haven’t decided which one). 

Things I care not about:
- Camera, don’t use it for anything serious. 
- Where the fingerprint sensor is, it just doesn’t matter. 
- Gaming, except PoGo.
- Price, I’ll pay whatever is needed for the right thing. 

So where do I go? What do I have to sacrifice?


----------



## lu99ke (Aug 8, 2019)

RAFbombhead said:


> Years of Apple servitude is starting to get a little boring and I’m thinking about jumping ship. Currently have the iPhone XS Max and a Watch and whilst they are functional, I’m a bit bored.
> 
> After a little search of the most recent flagships I feel most of them have compromises, some are deal breakers. Looking forward to the Note 10 announcement later.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Welcome back!!! 

1 - any major flagship will get next 2 updates .. but some may take a while .. Google Pixel, One Plus or any Android One device best bet for quick updates.

2 - wireless charging most flagships have these days.. except one plus.

3 - All have Google Play unless you get Chinese version of Chinese phones 

4 - cloud backups are natively built ( to an extent ) into android.. each OEM though have their own version . I have a pixel and they work well... But different than iPhones. 

5 - notches...you can always hide them!!

6 - andoird auto standard ... But some phones connect better than others... My pixel seems very good.. a Sony I had was very good... A Samsung U had wasn't... 

Google photos SOOOO much better than apple  photos ... So you won't miss that. 

You may want to check you tube for videos on moving from iOS to android . Especially about changing your iMessage settings first .. otherwise you will lose messages sent to you after you switch

From a you have said.. I would say check out a pixel 3 or 3xl ( you can hide the notch ) ...the always listening song detection on lock screen is a GREAT wow thing... All my iPhone toting friends and family ( which is ALL of them ) LOVE that feature.


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Aug 8, 2019)

griz.droidx said:


> Hello, my current phone is a CID 15 S5 G900V which means it's a Verizon model with unlockable bootloader. I run custom everything like most on here.
> 
> My problem is not only is my screen cracked but my aftermarket extended battery is almost shot (about 2 years old). This was a local trade in and I only paid 140 for a 1 year old S5.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LG V20?

---------- Post added at 01:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 PM ----------




RAFbombhead said:


> Years of Apple servitude is starting to get a little boring and I’m thinking about jumping ship. Currently have the iPhone XS Max and a Watch and whilst they are functional, I’m a bit bored.
> 
> After a little search of the most recent flagships I feel most of them have compromises, some are deal breakers. Looking forward to the Note 10 announcement later.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Seems like a Galaxy Note 9 would be beyond perfect for you


----------



## Raresh T (Aug 8, 2019)

~Emaleth~ said:


> My last post went unanswered so I'll ask again, under 200€ is there any better phone than Xiaomi Redmi note 7?

Click to collapse



Mate, you did not told us where you are. How am i supposed to know that part of the world, in order to give you a good advice ?? In my country, this phone is 350 €. At 200€ is either fake or not working. Always buy from trusty sites. Dont go crying if you receive an samsumg s2 in a xiaomi redmi 7 box


----------



## ~Emaleth~ (Aug 8, 2019)

Raresh T said:


> Mate, you did not told us where you are. How am i supposed to know that part of the world, in order to give you a good advice ?? In my country, this phone is 350 €. At 200€ is either fake or not working. Always buy from trusty sites. Dont go crying if you receive an samsumg s2 in a xiaomi redmi 7 box

Click to collapse



Thx, you are right, hehe, sorry. I already went with Motorola One for 170€, not the best, and there is redmi note 7 for the same price but it is a massive upgrade from my old neffos c5 anyway and to be honest, aside power/volume buttons not working half of the time, the biggest issue for me was no updates so i think this will be ok for next 2 years, or 1 in the worst case.


----------



## hackingpro (Aug 8, 2019)

*Looking for a non-Appleified phone*

Criteria:
16:9 display (FHD or 4K)
Normal screen edges
No notch
Physical buttons
Headphone jack
microSD slot
Good performance (Snapdragon 8xx, 4GB+ RAM)


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## RAFbombhead (Aug 8, 2019)

Guys, thanks for your advice. 

I was torn between the S10 512Gb, the new Note 10 or a pixel 3. 

The S10 is leading and I get a substantial discount right now through the forces veterans service (nothing on the Note 10, yet)


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Aug 9, 2019)

hackingpro said:


> Criteria:
> 16:9 display (FHD or 4K)
> Normal screen edges
> No notch
> ...

Click to collapse



LG V30 or V30+?


----------



## hackingpro (Aug 9, 2019)

TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> LG V30 or V30+?

Click to collapse



Not 16:9, rounded edges, no physical buttons


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Aug 9, 2019)

hackingpro said:


> Not 16:9, rounded edges, no physical buttons

Click to collapse



My apologies, by edges I assumed you meant curved screen like some of the galaxy devices, have you looked at the Galaxy S7? It's a little older but..


----------



## galaxys (Aug 10, 2019)

RAFbombhead said:


> Guys, thanks for your advice.
> 
> I was torn between the S10 512Gb, the new Note 10 or a pixel 3.
> 
> The S10 is leading and I get a substantial discount right now through the forces veterans service (nothing on the Note 10, yet)

Click to collapse



S10 is still a sweet device!


----------



## Raresh T (Aug 10, 2019)

~Emaleth~ said:


> Thx, you are right, hehe, sorry. I already went with Motorola One for 170€, not the best, and there is redmi note 7 for the same price but it is a massive upgrade from my old neffos c5 anyway and to be honest, aside power/volume buttons not working half of the time, the biggest issue for me was no updates so i think this will be ok for next 2 years, or 1 in the worst case.

Click to collapse



No problem mate. Quick tip, always look if the phone you want has active development on xda. I ve got an samsung s6 for example. It already has android 9.0 custom roms. So tehnically it still got a few years before it becomes obsolete

---------- Post added at 08:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 AM ----------




hackingpro said:


> Criteria:
> 16:9 display (FHD or 4K)
> Normal screen edges
> No notch
> ...

Click to collapse



For average budget, go with Samsung S7. Ex flagship, samsung still supports it, gonna get Android Q custom roms for sure. Great kernel and battery life


----------



## rXpCH (Aug 12, 2019)

I've been using Google phones since the first nexus (except for one time I got an LG 4G). 
Right now my Pixel 2 is at the end of his life and I am looking for a replacement.
I was pleased with the Pixel 2 but nothing amazing compared to the high price and the Pixel 3 doesn't bring anything interesting for me to the table.

I am looking primarily for these criteria :

Great battery life (don't want to have to charge it at work everyday if it it was at 100% before leaving for work)
Great screen quality
As close as the default UI as possible (I can always put a custom ROM I would like to not have to do it)
Loud speakers (not for music but mostly video, movies, TV shows)
Good hardware (I don't play games on mobile at all but I would like everything to be fluid and fast)
Fingerprint reader is a nice plus
 under 800$ but around 600$ would be best, since I live in Switzerland and the price are always higher

These are things I don't care about :

Camera (rear and front)
Mini-jack input (I have a Fiio X5 for my music)
Wireless charging

I don't mind waiting a bit for a release if it is soon.

The Oneplus 7, Xiaomi mi 9T, latest Huawei or Samsung all seem nice but it's hard to find an actual battery test for each of those phones. 
I only briefly tested a Samsung but I know I don't like their third party UI. On the other hand I never tested a Xiaomi or a Huawei.


----------



## mahtiel (Aug 12, 2019)

@rXpCH: What about Motorola One Pro (Zoom)? It should have pure Android and it should be released soon. But I don't know about wireless charging, if it supports it or not.
https://www.gsmarena.com/motorola_one_zoom-9745.php


----------



## rXpCH (Aug 12, 2019)

mahtiel said:


> @rXpCH: What about Motorola One Pro (Zoom)? It should have pure Android and it should be released soon. But I don't know about wireless charging, if it supports it or not.
> https://www.gsmarena.com/motorola_one_zoom-9745.php

Click to collapse



I'll look into it and seem fine but no date yet so it depends on how much time the pixel 2 can survive.
How about phone that have a release date or are out ? (PS : I updated my post to make something a bit clearer)


----------



## lu99ke (Aug 12, 2019)

rXpCH said:


> I've been using Google phones since the first nexus (except for one time I got an LG 4G).
> Right now my Pixel 2 is at the end of his life and I am looking for a replacement.
> I was pleased with the Pixel 2 but nothing amazing compared to the high price and the Pixel 3 doesn't bring anything interesting for me to the table.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here you go


----------



## silverbluep (Aug 14, 2019)

My current sony xperia xa2 seems to be broken. I will send it in for repairs, but I suspect the repairs will cost me a great deal (since I unlocked the bootloader and voided the warranty) Also, Sony service is horrible. (I am in USA, and using T-Mobile)

So I think I am in the market for a new phone! I am a bit overwhelmed with choices ATM. Here is what I am looking for;

* Good battery life. I use bluetooth often (drive a lot) and have a garmin watch that I pair with. Other than that I don't use the phone that often. Though I will need it to last on the occasional hiking trip for a few days.
* Good lineageos + microg support. I don't want Gapps on my phone.
* Decent camera experience. I don't need extremely good photos but the photo quality on XA2 is atrocious and I am visibly disgusted by it. I rather not have to do that again.
* Fingerprint reader, I like being able to unlock it with a touch.
* SD card support. I have a 512 GB sd card that I use with my phones. This is mission critical for me, as I use my phone as a backup with syncthing.

I would like to have, though not that crucial;

* Durable. I would LOVE to go 3+ years on the same phone for a change.
* Headphone jack. Most audio I listen to from the phone is through bluetooth in the car. Although I am a borderline audiophile, I would not miss this feature that much, and can get a standalone player if needed.
* Wireless charging. It is nice but not mission critical. I use a magnetic mount in the car, so with wireless charging I do not need a metal sticker to go with it.

Price range wise, I am flexible and willing to pay money for quality. In my mind I can pay 500$ for a phone, but that is subject to realistic constraints. Price is not a big issue though.


----------



## barmack (Aug 16, 2019)

*Good phone for rooting.*

I need to know a good phone for rooting that includes all of the latest magisk features and is also very secure. (where I would still be able to use my google pay etc) 

My Samsung s9+ was a bad variant. gw-950, so now I'm looking for some cheaper phones where they are more straight forward to root/flash and not have to go through the pain of having some one-off horrible variant.


----------



## ForMartha (Aug 17, 2019)

*After P10 Plus replacement*

Hi folks,

I'm looking into getting a smartphone that replaces my cracked P10 Plus.
At the meantime, I'm using my Mom's Mi A2 lite - which is awesome in terms of size but the camera and performance are crappy.

The main way I'm picking a phone is by the following aspects:
MUST: not higher than 150mm  - the Mi A2 lite is 147 - sweet!

1. Good camera
2. Audio jack and SD-card extension ability
3. Good usability

looking at the smartphone list, the only one that answers it with the limitation of 300 USD mark is the HONOR 10. 
Before buying it, any idea which other phones should I look at?

Thanks,
-M


----------



## Rajdeep147 (Aug 19, 2019)

You can go for k20 pro(mi 9T pro)


----------



## Pich78 (Aug 19, 2019)

*Low cost - Android Vanilla*

Hi all,

I'm searching for a low cost ( max 200€ ) phone to be used with android - vanilla version.

Requirements:
- good support of Android P ( and then Q )
- porting of the google camera app
- at least 4 gigs of RAM
- display of at least 5.5"


----------



## Psych0Smil3s (Aug 20, 2019)

Which forum would I post in, pertaining to a question about smart Glasses?

Bump


----------



## Raresh T (Aug 22, 2019)

Pich78 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm searching for a low cost ( max 200€ ) phone to be used with android - vanilla version.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for Samsung s7 or s8. At second hand, of course.


----------



## phaleg (Aug 22, 2019)

Pich78 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm searching for a low cost ( max 200€ ) phone to be used with android - vanilla version.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you consider also preowned devices, a Mi a2 is great Android one phone for less than 200 and great support


----------



## megaancient (Aug 23, 2019)

I have been using Asus Max Pro M2, but it's having some minor issues. Hence, looking for new new android phone. I'm waiting for asus rog phone 2 to launch. if its under 35000 inr, i may go for that. otherwise redmi k20 is looking good to me. i also thought of going for razer phone 2, but it's hardware is kind of on low end considering its cost. 

I'm open for other suggestions (android only, no samsung please). i have asus rog phone 2, asus 6z, redmi k20 in mind right now but if there's something at lower end, i can go for that too.


----------



## webdawg (Aug 23, 2019)

Needs:
Rootable
Vanilla Android
Sprint
Replaceable Battery
SD Card

1-2 options.  Not looking for expensive, but I do not really care about specs because I do not use android as a computer, just a phone.  The area I am in has no 5g...

Anyone know if I can take advantage of the $25 kick start plan, and hotspot (hack) that thing to use sprint data for anything?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## faaramin (Aug 24, 2019)

hiii..
I wanted to buy Xiaomi Mi A3 with Android One, but they released really a lite version without NFC. So I think about Motorola Moto One Vision. Any experiences with it? I use smartphones as multimedia device, so I'd like good photos, good audio output as well. How is running Exynos on it?  
Or is any chance that Xiaomi will release any Mi A3 Pro with better parameters?  

Thanks

طراحی سایت الهیه طراحی سایت میرداماد طراحی سایت اقدسیه طراحی سایت فرمانیه طراحی سایت نیاوران طراحی سایت ولنجک طراحی سایت سعادت آباد طراحی سایت قیطریه طراحی سایت زعفرانیه طراحی سایت هفت تیر طراحی سایت انقلاب طراحی سایت امیرآباد طراحی سایت بازار طراحی سایت امانیه طراحی سایت احتشامیه طراحی سایت آزادی طراحی سایت ایرانشهر طراحی سایت زعفرانیه طراحی سایت دیباجی طراحی سایت ازگل طراحی سایت لواسان طراحی سایت کریمخان طراحی سایت تجریش طراحی سایت جمالزاده طراحی سایت قلهک طراحی سایت محمودیه طراحی سایت دروس طراحی سایت نخجوان طراحی سایت امامزاده قاسم طراحی سایت آجودانیه طراحی سایت لاله زار طراحی سایت پاسداران طراحی سایت شریعتی طراحی سایت نارمک طراحی سایت تهرانپارس طراحی سایت صادقیه طراحی سایت بهارستان طراحی سایت جمهوری طراحی سایت سهروردی طراحی سایت مطهری طراحی سایت عباس آباد​


----------



## Firestone_cz (Aug 24, 2019)

Hi to all, any suggestion to small phone, max 135-140 mm height, approximately 5",  Android based, min. 3 GB RAM? Thanks alot for possible feedback.


----------



## webdawg (Aug 24, 2019)

webdawg said:


> Needs:
> Rootable
> Vanilla Android
> Sprint
> ...

Click to collapse



Any luck here?


----------



## LooieENG (Aug 25, 2019)

Hi everyone. Just wondering if the Pixel 3A will feel like a good upgrade (worth the £300) coming from an A2 Lite.

I have the A2 Lite right now. The specs are pretty good for the price, however it does feel slow from time to time in general use. Also it seems like the A3 is a downgrade with just a 720p screen, so I was thinking about getting a Pixel 3A.

The screen is similar size and resolution to the Pixel 3A but IPS not AMOLED, and it seems like the 3A suffers from the screen changing to purple/pink over time?

So other than the camera and better CPU/GPU/RAM are there any other improvements? I'm sure it will be an improvement, but Is it worth the money?


----------



## Nik1000 (Aug 28, 2019)

Guys, what do you think about Iphone 8?


----------



## phaleg (Aug 28, 2019)

Nik1000 said:


> Guys, what do you think about Iphone 8?

Click to collapse



I used Iphone 8+ and it is probably the best iphone for your penny worth... Camera is crazy good and it is waterproof, tested in the Italian (salty) sea 

You may consider to save money with a Pocophone that also rocks when running gcamera and Lineage OS, besides, for the price that you can get an Iphone 8 or 8+, you can get a new Pixel 3a for example or a used 3XL :highfive:


----------



## Raresh T (Aug 28, 2019)

Firestone_cz said:


> Hi to all, any suggestion to small phone, max 135-140 mm height, approximately 5", Android based, min. 3 GB RAM? Thanks alot for possible feedback.

Click to collapse



Since nowadays most phones are beyond 6 inches, I could recommend Samsung S6 or S7

---------- Post added at 01:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 PM ----------




webdawg said:


> Needs:
> Rootable
> Vanilla Android
> Sprint
> ...

Click to collapse



You could go for Samsung S8. It has a plethora of custom roms. Replaceable battery in 2019? Surely a myth.


----------



## cdoublejj (Aug 29, 2019)

Headphone Jack
MUST HAVE Micro SD slot OR it will have to have 512gb or 1Tb models available (probably more than $600??)
6-8gb RAM
OLED
Decent battery
Android 9
A decent radio and reception (why i didn't get the Samsung A50/A70) *ATT*

In the $300-$500 range would be nice.


EDIT: i often work out side of cell and internet reception and my music collection alone is 220+ GB


----------



## colaxda (Aug 30, 2019)

Can anyone suggest a smartphone that can be used both in USA and Canada? Huawei brand preferred.


----------



## Raresh T (Aug 30, 2019)

cdoublejj said:


> Headphone Jack
> MUST HAVE Micro SD slot OR it will have to have 512gb or 1Tb models available (probably more than $600??)
> 6-8gb RAM
> OLED
> ...

Click to collapse



Mate, 512 GB on mobile seems a waste of money. I only got 64 and just on one occasion were they fully used, in 3 years.

You could go with the OnePlus 7 Pro, the 12 GB of ram version. It has 256 GB of storage

---------- Post added at 06:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 AM ----------




colaxda said:


> Can anyone suggest a smartphone that can be used both in USA and Canada? Huawei brand preferred.

Click to collapse



Well, the OnePlus 7 pro works nicely in both USA and Canada (https://www.kimovil.com/en/frequency-checker/CA/oneplus-7-pro)


----------



## cdoublejj (Aug 30, 2019)

Raresh T said:


> Mate, 512 GB on mobile seems a waste of money. I only got 64 and just on one occasion were they fully used, in 3 years.
> 
> You could go with the OnePlus 7 Pro, the 12 GB of ram version. It has 256 GB of storage
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I looked at one plus no SD card slot. I often work outside of cell and internet/wifi reception and my MP3 collection is 220+ GB alone.


----------



## Raresh T (Aug 30, 2019)

cdoublejj said:


> I looked at one plus no SD card slot. I often work outside of cell and internet/wifi reception and my MP3 collection is 220+ GB alone.

Click to collapse



You could go with S9+. Also, another tip, using the M4A instead of MP3 keeps the quality while reducing the size by half.


----------



## cdoublejj (Aug 30, 2019)

well the S9+ does tick all the boxes and it's not $800 and it's only a year old


----------



## Raresh T (Aug 30, 2019)

cdoublejj said:


> well the S9+ does tick all the boxes and it's not $800 and it's only a year old

Click to collapse



Indeed. Word of advice, most of the time go with flagships. There's a higher chance to have reliable custom roms (Operating System) than other versions, like A60 and so.

For example, my 2015 Samsung S6 runs a Android 9 custom rom. There's a high chance I could run Android Q as well.


----------



## cdoublejj (Aug 31, 2019)

Raresh T said:


> Indeed. Word of advice, most of the time go with flagships. There's a higher chance to have reliable custom roms (Operating System) than other versions, like A60 and so.
> 
> For example, my 2015 Samsung S6 runs a Android 9 custom rom. There's a high chance I could run Android Q as well.

Click to collapse



i considered my oneplus x a mid range but, OP is known for allowing unlocked boot loaders it's shame they are anti SD card and headphone jack and only sell 128gb phones.  the S9+ fits the bill it's no more than 1 year old and definitely under $800


----------



## JohnnyMurph (Sep 1, 2019)

Needs:
Rootable (and can use xposed/magisk)
Two sim card slots 
SD card slot if possible (it can't replace one of the sim card slots)
If no SD card slot then at least 64gb of space
Decent battery
About $500/600 (Canadian)
Most importantly a very good camera

The only reservation that I would have in buying any phone is a Huawei phone (due to the ban) as I ma unsure if it would effect anything in the future.


----------



## Raresh T (Sep 1, 2019)

JohnnyMurph said:


> Needs:
> Rootable (and can use xposed/magisk)
> Two sim card slots
> SD card slot if possible (it can't replace one of the sim card slots)
> ...

Click to collapse



Samsung S9 Plus


----------



## JohnnyMurph (Sep 1, 2019)

Raresh T said:


> Samsung S9 Plus

Click to collapse



Does that phone have 1 12mp camera or two? The specs are a bit confusing


----------



## Raresh T (Sep 1, 2019)

JohnnyMurph said:


> Does that phone have 1 12mp camera or two? The specs are a bit confusing

Click to collapse



YouTube is your best friend mate, in this matter. There you are going to find the right answer


----------



## lu99ke (Sep 3, 2019)

JohnnyMurph said:


> Does that phone have 1 12mp camera or two? The specs are a bit confusing

Click to collapse



S9 plus has 2 cameras. 

S9 has 1.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## cdoublejj (Sep 4, 2019)

oh man the S9+ is HUGE!! it's 6.2 inches i can barley operate my 5" OnePlus X with one hand even with a pop socket.     what a load of horse crap i hope the phone industry dies in a fire.

EDIT: the S9+ 128gb ca not be found in new condition unless it's $800 USD. (can get an a new S10 for $800) which means you won't get very much use out of a used one. i swear, sweat or body oils get in cell phones or something and make them fail pre maturely.


----------



## Raresh T (Sep 4, 2019)

cdoublejj said:


> oh man the S9+ is HUGE!! it's 6.2 inches i can barley operate my 5" OnePlus X with one hand even with a pop socket.  what a load of horse crap i hope the phone industry dies in a fire.
> 
> EDIT: the S9+ 128gb ca not be found in new condition unless it's $800 USD. (can get an a new S10 for $800) which means you won't get very much use out of a used one. i swear, sweat or body oils get in cell phones or something and make them fail pre maturely.

Click to collapse



I feel you man, had a hard time to upgrade from 4.7 to a 5.1 inch screen. And nowadays everything is 6+ inches. People love to have some giant phones. The problem is that there are slim chances to find a phone with 6+ gigs of ram below 6 inches. They are a dying breed


----------



## TimelySubpoena (Sep 4, 2019)

I was hoping to get a low end phone that could run LineageOS, GrapheneOS, or some other secure/privacy OS other than Google's Android OS.  Be nice if it was rootable and prepaid. 

Lowend under 100 preferable.

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Raresh T (Sep 5, 2019)

TimelySubpoena said:


> I was hoping to get a low end phone that could run LineageOS, GrapheneOS, or some other secure/privacy OS other than Google's Android OS. Be nice if it was rootable and prepaid.
> 
> Lowend under 100 preferable.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Root means you are less secure. If you want secure, make your phone encrypted. Also, don't use untrustworthy apps.

Also, under 100 what? Ariary malgaș? (madagascar currency)


----------



## TimelySubpoena (Sep 5, 2019)

Raresh T said:


> Root means you are less secure. If you want secure, make your phone encrypted. Also, don't use untrustworthy apps.
> 
> Also, under 100 what? Ariary malgaș? (madagascar currency)

Click to collapse



As you can tell I never installed GrapheneOS or or LineageOS, but I figured I would need to root it. Does that mean less secure? I don't know. Low budget because I mess up the phone I wouldn't be out much. USD my apologies.


----------



## cdoublejj (Sep 6, 2019)

grabbed 2 used S9+s 256gbs For $379 USD each, hopefully they aren't internally corroded, short battery having junk. with 256gb i can probably used adopted storage on a 400+gb microsd without the main memory filling up. (apps2SD on a rooted phone did it better!!!)

EDIT: do all S9+s support dual sim?


----------



## niyonsv (Sep 6, 2019)

My current phone is Lenovo Zuk Z2 Plus, 4GB 64GB version. My friend has a OnePlus 6T, 8GB 128GB phone with original screen guard and cover. The phone is still in warranty period and in a very good condition. I can buy this phone for ₹ 24,000 (~334 USD) from him and my budget is around that. I'm also a fan of ROM developments, tweaking, and so on. I also found that the development of OnePlus 6T is still there with strong base in XDA.

Please let me know if this deal is a good one or not. Also please tell if any other phone is there at this range with support in XDA.


----------



## Raresh T (Sep 6, 2019)

TimelySubpoena said:


> As you can tell I never installed GrapheneOS or or LineageOS, but I figured I would need to root it. Does that mean less secure? I don't know. Low budget because I mess up the phone I wouldn't be out much. USD my apologies.

Click to collapse



The moment you root the phone, you accept all risks including the fact that malware or Spyware can get root access easier. Root access equals master control, admin control. If you want secure, don't root the phone. Encrypt it. You choose how expensive is your privacy. 100$ is a small price. If I were to buy a phone, having in mind privacy and security, I would buy an iPhone.


----------



## niyonsv (Sep 6, 2019)

niyonsv said:


> My current phone is Lenovo Zuk Z2 Plus, 4GB 64GB version. My friend has a OnePlus 6T, 8GB 128GB phone with original screen guard and cover. The phone is still in warranty period and in a very good condition. I can buy this phone for ₹ 24,000 (~334 USD) from him and my budget is around that. I'm also a fan of ROM developments, tweaking, and so on. I also found that the development of OnePlus 6T is still there with strong base in XDA.
> 
> Please let me know if this deal is a good one or not. Also please tell if any other phone is there at this range with support in XDA.

Click to collapse



Could someone please help? This is a little bit urgent


----------



## cdoublejj (Sep 7, 2019)

best os for galaxy s9+?


----------



## faaramin (Sep 8, 2019)

Hi All,

Looking at buying an Xperia XA for the Mrs, not quite sure yet though...

Anything similar price wise, that might be a better option? 
Good camera is the main thing she wants.

Thanks!
ثبت دامنه سئوسایت 
طراحی سایت آژانس مسافرتی طراحی سایت هتل 
طراحی سایت سازمانی
طراحی سایت بیمارستان طراحی سایت ارزان
هاست ​


----------



## piffskaya (Sep 9, 2019)

*Google Pixel still worth buying in 2019?*

Hi there, 

I hope I found the correct post for my question. 
I am quite new to custom ROMS. I managed to get lineage 16 on my Leeco Le pro 3, but only thanks to a very good guide with screenshots I found online. 

One week ago I bought the Huawei Mediapark M5. Now I read that this device will not get Android 10 and since bought on Amazon, I'm thinking about returning it and buying the Google Pixel C instead. Used, on eBay. 

Do you think this is a good idea or is this device simply too old? I love the idea of the keyboard attached with magnets but I fear it might get discontinued even by lineage os too quickly. The Huawei has 4GB, the Pixel C has 3GB Ram. 

What do you guys think? Any input is much appreciated. 

Best regards

Piffi


----------



## lu99ke (Sep 10, 2019)

Raresh T said:


> I feel you man, had a hard time to upgrade from 4.7 to a 5.1 inch screen. And nowadays everything is 6+ inches. People love to have some giant phones. The problem is that there are slim chances to find a phone with 6+ gigs of ram below 6 inches. They are a dying breed

Click to collapse



To be fair, there are plenty of phones who are the same physical size but the screen itself has grown with shrunken bezels.

S7 = 5.1' screen vs S10 6.1' screen... Yet the S10 is less than 1mm wider and only 7mm taller...

One Plus 5 = 5.5' screen vs One Plus 7 6.4' screen... Yet OP 7 is less than 1mm wider and only 3.5mm taller .. you would be hard pressed to notice the difference with a blind fold on... 

Given the changed in bezels in the last couple of years, screen size does not directly translate to phone size like it used to.


----------



## 350Rocket (Sep 11, 2019)

niyonsv said:


> Could someone please help? This is a little bit urgent

Click to collapse



That sounds like a good deal to me. I had a OnePlus 5 I bought new, used for almost 2 years until I accidentally jumped in the ocean with it in my pocket on vacation. Now I'm using an original pixel XL and except for the camera the OnePlus was the better phone.

I would buy a OnePlus 6 or 6t in a second if I could afford it. Preferably the 6 because it has a headphone jack.


----------



## niyonsv (Sep 11, 2019)

350Rocket said:


> That sounds like a good deal to me. I had a OnePlus 5 I bought new, used for almost 2 years until I accidentally jumped in the ocean with it in my pocket on vacation. Now I'm using an original pixel XL and except for the camera the OnePlus was the better phone.
> 
> I would buy a OnePlus 6 or 6t in a second if I could afford it. Preferably the 6 because it has a headphone jack.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply. My budget is low for a new OnePlus, that's why I'm sticking to a pre-owned one. I already have a wireless earphone so I won't mind if the phone haven't any 3.5mm jack. Also I like the teardrop notch of OnePlus, and I think it is a beautifully designed one than any others.

I started a thread in Z2 Plus forum asking suggestion for a new phone. Please read that and give suggestion if you have anything.


----------



## The obsurdist (Sep 11, 2019)

*Types of Phones I want to buy. Need help!*

Need help!

I am trying to discover phones costing under 30 dollars that can be rooted and have preferably 2g's of
Ram. The a502dl model can't be rooted based off my research.

Use for phone farming


----------



## pianoplayer88key (Sep 11, 2019)

Hey all...  I see this thread here, so I'll ask here instead of making my own thread.  (Hopefully I can find replies to my post, since I often have a hard time finding stuff buried in another thread unless someone quotes me and I get a notification or whatever.)

I'm about to replace my Moto G4 Play with a Google Pixel 3a, just can't decide to buy from Google direct or from B&H.  (I've narrowed it down to those two.)  I definitely want the phone in 15 days at the absolute latest (ruling out Amazon for me since I don't have prime and they tend to be really slow for me), preferably by this weekend if at all possible.

My G4 Play has various issues with GPS, low RAM, battery wearing out, no updates, etc.  I like the software support on the Pixel line better than any other phone (although it still doesn't come close to desktop OS / update support), and could probably live with only 4 GB RAM and 64 GB Storage.  (I presume it supports USB OTG, which would make the lack of a µSD slot hurt a bit less.)
I considered a few other phones as well (Galaxy A50/70, T-Mo Revvlry+, a couple others) but have all but settled on the Pixel 3a.   My max budget is generally $400, but I was also briefly considering the OnePlus 6, Galaxy S10e or Asus Zenfone 6.

Another thing I would REALLY like is to be able to have a full desktop operating system on my pocketable device, with virtualization (this would be one of my major uses in this category), true multitasking, window manager, etc.  If I did that, total budget (whether I get a single device, or a separate phone and UMPC like a GPD device or whatever) would be about $900-1K US.

More details, including criteria, etc, can be found in my posts on Linus Tech Tips and on r/PickAnAndroidForMe.  (I figure I should keep this one relatively short.)


----------



## mobiriki (Sep 11, 2019)

*usb and audio connector, easy to root/custom rom/magisk*

Hello all, my old phone is slowly curling up and dying. Memory's full, CPU not up to par with modern requirements and all... so I need to buy a new one. I've already made the mistake of getting the Huawei P8 light 2017 as a replacement. Turns out the thing is not rootable, so I'll have to sell it. I actually need TWO phones, so maybe I'll use it as my second phone.

What I ask of the new phone I'm going to buy:

- size similar to Huawei P8
- usb connector, audio jack
- can be rooted easily and supports a LineageOS version with working Xposed or Magisk

- (not needed, but would be great) memory card slot (for bulk data - pics, music)
- (not needed, but would be great) user replaceable battery

I'm looking at the OnePlus 6, not cheap but seems to fit the bill. Any suggestions?


----------



## TimelySubpoena (Sep 11, 2019)

*Reply*



Raresh T said:


> The moment you root the phone, you accept all risks including the fact that malware or Spyware can get root access easier. Root access equals master control, admin control. If you want secure, don't root the phone. Encrypt it. You choose how expensive is your privacy. 100$ is a small price. If I were to buy a phone, having in mind privacy and security, I would buy an iPhone.

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## niyonsv (Sep 11, 2019)

pianoplayer88key said:


> Hey all... I see this thread here, so I'll ask here instead of making my own thread. (Hopefully I can find replies to my post, since I often have a hard time finding stuff buried in another thread unless someone quotes me and I get a notification or whatever.)
> 
> I'm about to replace my Moto G4 Play with a Google Pixel 3a, just can't decide to buy from Google direct or from B&H. (I've narrowed it down to those two.) I definitely want the phone in 15 days at the absolute latest (ruling out Amazon for me since I don't have prime and they tend to be really slow for me), preferably by this weekend if at all possible.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






mobiriki said:


> Hello all, my old phone is slowly curling up and dying. Memory's full, CPU not up to par with modern requirements and all... so I need to buy a new one. I've already made the mistake of getting the Huawei P8 light 2017 as a replacement. Turns out the thing is not rootable, so I'll have to sell it. I actually need TWO phones, so maybe I'll use it as my second phone.
> 
> What I ask of the new phone I'm going to buy:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, both of you aren't considering OnePlus 6T but only the 6. Is that only because of the 3.5mm jack? Notch? Or budget? Cuz I can get a pre-owned 6T for that price. Also are you saying about a new OnePlus 6 or a pre-owned one? Because the manufacturing of these are stopped I think.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## mobiriki (Sep 11, 2019)

niyonsv said:


> Hi, both of you aren't considering OnePlus 6T but only the 6. Is that only because of the 3.5mm jack? Notch? Or budget? Cuz I can get a pre-owned 6T for that price. Also are you saying about a new OnePlus 6 or a pre-owned one? Because the manufacturing of these are stopped I think.

Click to collapse



At least for me, yes - it's the 3.5 mm jack. If you don't need it, I'd say go for the 6T!

Also, an SD card slot would be a useful addition for me. Apart from the additional memory space, the strong point is it makes it easier to backup vital system/app data separately from bulk stuff. I wrote it down as "optional" because I see it's getting rarer and rarer on contemporary phones, but I'm an ignoramus about the current market. That's why I posted my question here.


----------



## KING_SONY01 (Sep 11, 2019)

faaramin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Looking at buying an Xperia XA for the Mrs, not quite sure yet though...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Get a Xiaomi device

---------- Post added at 10:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 PM ----------




cdoublejj said:


> best os for galaxy s9+?

Click to collapse



Oreo or Pie?

---------- Post added at 10:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 PM ----------




TimelySubpoena said:


> As you can tell I never installed GrapheneOS or or LineageOS, but I figured I would need to root it. Does that mean less secure? I don't know. Low budget because I mess up the phone I wouldn't be out much. USD my apologies.

Click to collapse



Root = unlocked bootloader which then = no factory reset protection


----------



## pianoplayer88key (Sep 11, 2019)

niyonsv said:


> Hi, both of you aren't considering OnePlus 6T but only the 6. Is that only because of the 3.5mm jack? Notch? Or budget? Cuz I can get a pre-owned 6T for that price. Also are you saying about a new OnePlus 6 or a pre-owned one? Because the manufacturing of these are stopped I think.

Click to collapse



For me, it was primarily the 3.5mm jack.  Phone's a fair bit over budget but was .... _WAS_ under consideration.  Now that I'm reminded (by looking at pictures of it again) it has a notch, it's been dropped for me.  (The 6T's little blip of a notch would be fine, but the lack of a 3.5mm jack kills it for me.)


----------



## cdoublejj (Sep 13, 2019)

KING_SONY01 said:


> Get a Xiaomi device
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Definitely Pie!


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Sep 14, 2019)

cdoublejj said:


> best os for galaxy s9+?

Click to collapse


https://www.xda-developers.com/samsung-galaxy-s9-pixel-experience-unofficial-lineageos-16/


----------



## cdoublejj (Sep 14, 2019)

isn't AOSP a piece of crap? it never worked right for me on my OPX? Textran ever seemed to get messages and the open source texting app is wacky and glitchy? Maybe a flag ship gets more dev time?


----------



## CamoGeko (Sep 14, 2019)

cdoublejj said:


> isn't AOSP a piece of crap? it never worked right for me on my OPX? Textran ever seemed to get messages and the open source texting app is wacky and glitchy? Maybe a flag ship gets more dev time?

Click to collapse



Nope that's totally false.

LineageOS works perfectly on the OnePlus X. So does AOSPextended ROM. 

Now I have been using AICP on my Essential Phone for almost a year and couldn't be happier. I will never go back to stock from custom ROMs, even if the battery is better on Stock and I get all the latest updates immediately. 

You can easily look through various Forums on XDA to find out more about what kind of dev support each device has. 


Sent from my mata using Thebear Blue XDA Labs


----------



## cdoublejj (Sep 15, 2019)

CamoGeko said:


> Nope that's totally false.
> 
> LineageOS works perfectly on the OnePlus X. So does AOSPextended ROM.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it's glitchy as all hell on my OPX, also there are no OS updates, are those handled by some ASOP updater?

EDIT: Lineage no longer supports OPX


----------



## cdoublejj (Sep 16, 2019)

Well turns out the S9+ cant NOT be rooted if it's a US model!!!!!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Fx8sD8yqpw


OH MY GOD!!!! IT does NOT support adopted storage, i just waste like $800 USD holy crap i hope i can send this garbage back!!!!!!

https://www.samsung.com/nz/support/...series-support-the-adoptable-storage-feature/

---------- Post added at 01:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 AM ----------




Raresh T said:


> You could go with S9+. Also, another tip, using the M4A instead of MP3 keeps the quality while reducing the size by half.

Click to collapse



just bought i have it, and its an absolute waste of money, stuck on android 8 save for select models, can't be rooted, no adopted storage, stuck facebook and other apps, the edges aren't very nice. has to shrink the screen for one handed mode. no hardware buttons and i haven't even had it out for an hour. think i have to send it back or try to get my money out of it. i'm going to try and force my self to use it for a day or 3, it's fast but, OMG you GIVE UP SO MUCHH!!!!


----------



## Raresh T (Sep 16, 2019)

cdoublejj said:


> just bought i have it, and its an absolute waste of money, stuck on android 8 save for select models, can't be rooted, no adopted storage, stuck facebook and other apps, the edges aren't very nice. has to shrink the screen for one handed mode. no hardware buttons and i haven't even had it out for an hour. think i have to send it back or try to get my money out of it. i'm going to try and force my self to use it for a day or 3, it's fast but, OMG you GIVE UP SO MUCHH!!!!

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear that mate, but seems to me you didn't made your homework before throwing money on a phone. You didn't even searched some pictures about it? I mean you are complaining about the size and lack of hardware buttons after buying the phone! When I bought my phone (galaxy s6) , I even sent a few messages to some s6 users asking questions. On a side note, root access is difficult to obtain. Not impossible.


----------



## cdoublejj (Sep 17, 2019)

Raresh T said:


> Sorry to hear that mate, but seems to me you didn't made your homework before throwing money on a phone. You didn't even searched some pictures about it? I mean you are complaining about the size and lack of hardware buttons after buying the phone! When I bought my phone (galaxy s6) , I even sent a few messages to some s6 users asking questions. On a side note, root access is difficult to obtain. Not impossible.

Click to collapse



I expected that was standard i didn't realize how pampered i was with One Plus, the biggest grip is adopted storage and not lock screen gesture like one Plus, it's crying shame ONe Plus does not sell 256gb phones with SD card. i think this may have been the saving grace here. I i assumed all android phone with pie had adopted storage i did not know samsung whent out of their way to pull adopted storage. also thought the best most popular phones could be rooted, had no idea samsung held such following with unrootable phones. had no idea the S9+ varied so widely! that's crazy part some of these could be different model like s9 vs s9+ but, the + alone have about 4 or variants and notably different too!

It sure isn't slow, also kind of unwieldy BUT, is a single gesture for one handed mode then double tap back to full screen. if someone ever figure out how to root it that would be a big step up with magisk! I guess in the end phones have changed OR maybe now that i can afford nicer tech i'm making assumptions. Found out the hardway on my OLED TV too.


----------



## ProoN (Sep 21, 2019)

This is a bit random and I apologize if it's in the wrong forum, not sure where else to post.

I've been using a Droid Razr M (XT907) for .. I don't know, maybe 5 years now. I unlocked the bootloader early on, was running Cyanogen for a while but updated to crDroid about 2 years ago. The phone still works great and I actually have an exact backup, same model and everything in case my daily one gets ruined for whatever reason -- It was literally $20 on eBay.

Now, I'm kind of in the market for another phone because this is a bit dated and a few apps are no longer supported on 7.1, not to mention there are a few minor bugs with the ROM itself, though insignificant enough to where I've learned to just live with them.

My question is basically.. what's out there (eBay, swappa, etc) that I can get for $75 or less that has an easily unlockable bootloader for custom ROMs and supports Android 8.0 or higher? I don't use phones the way most people do -- No Google maps (honestly avoid using GPS entirely now that I think of it..) No Facebook app, rarely Snapchat, etc. Just looking for something pretty basic that I can install a custom ROM on for less than $75 bucks

Any suggestions?

Again I'm currently using an XT907 comfortably so the bar (performance-wise) is pretty low, lol. Thanks in advance.


----------



## terky69 (Sep 22, 2019)

*What Models Are Rootable?*

I need to get a couple rootable phones for cheap. Im thinking some cheap prepaid ones from walmart or walgreens. doesnt matter what carrier, I wont actually be using the cell service.

So, Does anyone know what devices are easy to root and if there is a root walkthrough for them? I have only rooted 1 phone so am not very expirienced, but can follow directions.


----------



## niyonsv (Sep 22, 2019)

Guys, I'm still not sure which device to choose. My budget is around $350 (Indian price). I'm looking for a phone which should be able to use for at least two years from now with custom ROM support. My list is like OnePlus 6T, 7 (but no custom ROM support), S9+, etc. I don't mind if it doesn't have 3.5mm jack. Also no need of SD card etc. But the RAM should be at least 6GB. Which one is better, 6T or 7? Or any other?


----------



## Raresh T (Sep 22, 2019)

ProoN said:


> This is a bit random and I apologize if it's in the wrong forum, not sure where else to post.
> 
> I've been using a Droid Razr M (XT907) for .. I don't know, maybe 5 years now. I unlocked the bootloader early on, was running Cyanogen for a while but updated to crDroid about 2 years ago. The phone still works great and I actually have an exact backup, same model and everything in case my daily one gets ruined for whatever reason -- It was literally $20 on eBay.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you could go with Samsung Galaxy S3 or S4. seems the S3 has a custom rom with Pie in alpha. who knows, maybe you even get Android 10


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 22, 2019)

Raresh T said:


> you could go with Samsung Galaxy S3 or S4. seems the S3 has a custom rom with Pie in alpha. who knows, maybe you even get Android 10

Click to collapse



my s3 (bought when released) is still up and running.  but still on KK because thats what i prefer. also bootloader was unlocked when bought. awwww , those were the days. [emoji3] 

err on the side of kindness


----------



## lu99ke (Sep 23, 2019)

terky69 said:


> I need to get a couple rootable phones for cheap. Im thinking some cheap prepaid ones from walmart or walgreens. doesnt matter what carrier, I wont actually be using the cell service.
> 
> So, Does anyone know what devices are easy to root and if there is a root walkthrough for them? I have only rooted 1 phone so am not very expirienced, but can follow directions.

Click to collapse



Do some research! Look at phones you may want to buy and then see if there are forums here with rooting  information.


----------



## terky69 (Sep 23, 2019)

lu99ke said:


> Do some research! Look at phones you may want to buy and then see if there are forums here with rooting  information.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the very helpful response.

Was hoping sombeody would just tell me exactly what phones are cheap and easily rooted. They dont need to be Cadillacs, just rootable. They arent for me so I dont care what they are, i just need them rooted for 1 very specific purpose.


----------



## lu99ke (Sep 23, 2019)

terky69 said:


> Thanks for the very helpful response.
> 
> Was hoping sombeody would just tell me exactly what phones are cheap and easily rooted. They dont need to be Cadillacs, just rootable. They arent for me so I dont care what they are, i just need them rooted for 1 very specific purpose.

Click to collapse



You are welcome. 

But seriously, I wasn't trying to be a **** - apologies if it came over like that. But if you would like someone's perspective, that's cool, but you need to provide SOME context other than "cheap & rootable" - where are you located? What is cheap to you? have you even looked at any phones? Are you happy to buy imported / second hand? etc etc etc...

You cannot really expect others to go and do your work for you if you do not do at least some work yourself. 

Just saying.

Peace.


----------



## Raresh T (Sep 23, 2019)

terky69 said:


> Thanks for the very helpful response.
> 
> Was hoping sombeody would just tell me exactly what phones are cheap and easily rooted. They dont need to be Cadillacs, just rootable. They arent for me so I dont care what they are, i just need them rooted for 1 very specific purpose.

Click to collapse



for example

i could suggest 2 samsung s10 plus. given i make 5000 dollars per month, 2 s10 plus are quite cheap. since you didnt gave us any clue about your budget, i assume you also make 5000 dollars per month. good luck with your project.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## terky69 (Sep 23, 2019)

I actually have  a note 10 plus. These phones are for my parents so they can play movies on their car stereos, like I can with my rooted note 4. 

Im in the us. They can be second hand. I'm not gonna spend 1000 for a phone that will literally never be used or come out of the car. All I need to do is be able to circumvent android auto blocking Plex playing videos, so they can stream movies on long road trips. More than anything I just want to see if I can do it. 

My mom has a verizon note 8, my dad has a verizon note 5. Neither one seems to be rootable. I didn't 
want to spend much, maybe 100 max. Was hoping I could just get a prepaid android phone and be able to root it.

I would prefer samsung, just cuz I like samsung but it doesn't really matter.

Also, the title of the thread is literally "not sure what phone to buy? Ask here!" I guess I was mistaken when I took that literally.


----------



## ProoN (Sep 24, 2019)

So I retract my previous post there. I was with a friend over the weekend, we went up into the mountains and he ended up taking some photos that turned out *amazing* with his phone, a Galaxy S10 Plus.

I'm guessing it's because of the dual cameras. That being said, are there any phones with easily unlockable bootloaders and dual cameras for under $200? I'm willing to spend a bit more given how great those photos came out.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 24, 2019)

Raresh T said:


> for example
> 
> i could suggest 2 samsung s10 plus. given i make 5000 dollars per month, 2 s10 plus are quite cheap. since you didnt gave us any clue about your budget, i assume you also make 5000 dollars per month. good luck with your project.

Click to collapse



d*mn!! need an apprentice [emoji12] 

err on the side of kindness


----------



## Raresh T (Sep 24, 2019)

terky69 said:


> I actually have a note 10 plus. These phones are for my parents so they can play movies on their car stereos, like I can with my rooted note 4.
> 
> Im in the us. They can be second hand. I'm not gonna spend 1000 for a phone that will literally never be used or come out of the car. All I need to do is be able to circumvent android auto blocking Plex playing videos, so they can stream movies on long road trips. More than anything I just want to see if I can do it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



where did you searched mate ? i literally searched 5 minutes and found forums on xda on how to root note 8 and note 5 with success. gives the preference for samsung and the price tag, you could go with a ex flagship, between the samsung s3 - s6. they have custom roms with pie. learn to search better. dont be lazy and do your homework !!


----------



## lu99ke (Sep 24, 2019)

terky69 said:


> I actually have a note 10 plus. These phones are for my parents so they can play movies on their car stereos, like I can with my rooted note 4.
> 
> Im in the us. They can be second hand. I'm not gonna spend 1000 for a phone that will literally never be used or come out of the car. All I need to do is be able to circumvent android auto blocking Plex playing videos, so they can stream movies on long road trips. More than anything I just want to see if I can do it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try moto C or E series .... Cheap and generally good d be support as they are very popular in Brazil.

Alternatively, Nokia 2 or 3 series. Same thing.


----------



## jamescable (Sep 26, 2019)

I know its not the 6t, but what's the best tablet with root support and good ROM development. It does NOT have to have T-Mobile capability but would like TMobile sim support. I have issues with someone emulators on my 6t so looking to play in tablets


----------



## OhioYJ (Sep 27, 2019)

When I went to upgrade from my Nexus 7 tablets a while back the only acceptable replacement I could find was the Samsung Tab S2 (T813 or T713 different screen sizes). Both are unlockable and have good custom ROM support and have official LOS16 support. No SIM card though, just WIFI only. I was able to easily find 4 new ones a couple years ago. Not sure what you'll find now. I looked recently and didn't see support for any newer tablets.


----------



## faaramin (Sep 30, 2019)

My current phone is Lenovo Zuk Z2 Plus, 4GB 64GB version. 
My friend has a OnePlus 6T, 8GB 128GB phone with original screen guard and cover. The phone is still in warranty period and in a very good condition.
 I can buy this phone for ₹ 24,000 (~334 USD) from him and my budget is around that. 
I'm also a fan of ROM developments, tweaking, and so on. I also found that the development of OnePlus 6T is still there with strong base in XDA.
Please let me know if this deal is a good one or not.
 Also please tell if any other phone is there at this range with support in XDA.


----------



## midtempo (Oct 1, 2019)

https://swappa.com/mobile/buy/oneplus-6t/unlocked

As you can see, $334 is a bit high for a OnePlus 6t in good or excellent condition.  If you buy used on Swappa you also gain the ability to buy damage insurance. A claim for damage can be used at certain local repair shops.

The Google Pixel series also has good developer support.  Unlike OnePlus, Google Pixels other than the bargain Pixel 3a actually have published waterproofing ratings. Keep in mind that there are 3 likely ways that you will kill your phone:

1. Display damage
2. Water damage
3. Battery life reduction

#1 should be prevented by using a screen protector and a quality rugged case. Even if you do that, #2 is quite likely. Having a waterproof-rated phone like the Pixels will guard against that. If you own the phone for many years then #3 will get you instead.  If #3 gets you then you've got the most money out of your phone.

OnePlus 5 and above are rumored to have some waterproofing but without an official rating, who really knows?


----------



## OhioYJ (Oct 4, 2019)

jamescable said:


> I know its not the 6t, but what's the best tablet with root support and good ROM development. It does NOT have to have T-Mobile capability but would like TMobile sim support. I have issues with someone emulators on my 6t so looking to play in tablets

Click to collapse



Found this post in the T813 LOS thread. Looks like you might keep an eye on the Tab S5 section. I maybe upgrading my tablets soon as well.


----------



## juanq214 (Oct 5, 2019)

faaramin said:


> My current phone is Lenovo Zuk Z2 Plus, 4GB 64GB version.
> 
> My friend has a OnePlus 6T, 8GB 128GB phone with original screen guard and cover. The phone is still in warranty period and in a very good condition.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Seems like a fair deal. You can also consider a brand new Xiaomi Mi9t Pro at a similar price and with latest Snapdragon chip

Sent from my Redmi K20 using Tapatalk


----------



## Badoolo (Oct 7, 2019)

So, after using my Samsung S5 Mini for years now it seems to die more and more. Buying a new battery is which was not on stock for years before if about 30€. Also it's getting slower and slower. I am already using crDroid with Android Pie on it, custom kernel settings and tweaks here and there.
I also have a Huawai P8 Lite 2017 here and it's horrible. EMUI, horrible. Also I don't like this company anymore since I've read that they removec the possibility to get free bootloader unlocked codes due to "better user experience". Ah ok ... better for the user to deny this free possibility :good:

So, I would like to buy a new one now. One which is working fine. When the screen is off and I click the "wake up power button" I want the screen to be on in, let's say, less than 1 to 2 seconds like on my S5 Mini.
I don't play on a phone. I use it for reading news in the train and ... for calling. Discord I use too, nothing else. I don't watch movies on it and I also don't listen to music.

Would you recommend the Xiaomi Redmi 7A? It's only 89€ here. If not, what other phones with a similar price you recommend?
Important to me is that I can install TWRP and a custom ROM later as I don't like stock roms. Ah, and Root with Magisk would be fine too.

Thank you!


----------



## mario24601 (Oct 8, 2019)

Badoolo said:


> So, after using my Samsung S5 Mini for years now it seems to die more and more. Buying a new battery is which was not on stock for years before if about 30€. Also it's getting slower and slower. I am already using crDroid with Android Pie on it, custom kernel settings and tweaks here and there.
> I also have a Huawai P8 Lite 2017 here and it's horrible. EMUI, horrible. Also I don't like this company anymore since I've read that they removec the possibility to get free bootloader unlocked codes due to "better user experience". Ah ok ... better for the user to deny this free possibility :good:
> 
> So, I would like to buy a new one now. One which is working fine. When the screen is off and I click the "wake up power button" I want the screen to be on in, let's say, less than 1 to 2 seconds like on my S5 Mini.
> ...

Click to collapse



If want older device, try S7. Good rom community and good performance. If want new, get OnePlus 6. I have both and they are both great. 

Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Badoolo (Oct 8, 2019)

Sorry, both way too expensive. I don't need high end hardware.
Just wanted to know about the Xiaomi if it's recommended, not other phones.


----------



## Raresh T (Oct 8, 2019)

Badoolo said:


> Sorry, both way too expensive. I don't need high end hardware.
> Just wanted to know about the Xiaomi if it's recommended, not other phones.

Click to collapse



Well, my Samsung S6 from 2015 has almost the same specs, just the screen a bit smaller. The phone is adequate, given if you buy the 3gb of ram version. The ones with just 2gb of ram, you are going to have problem with the memory. The S7, as suggested in the previous post, is the flagship from 2016. Still supported by Samsung. If you want something more inclined towards battery, you could go with the Samsung M20 or M30. They have been recently launched in India, for some moderate prices. Word of advice, buy something more expensive than 90$ and popular. That would ensure the device is getting updates from the mother company and custom rom from the community. Take my s6 for example. Samsung supported it from lollipop (Android 5.0) till Nougat (Android 7.0). The community supported it till Pie (Android 9.0). I can bet some day i will be running Android 10.


----------



## Badoolo (Oct 8, 2019)

What about the Xiaomi Redmi 7A? It has Android 9.0 when buying already.

The Xiaomi Redmi 7 (the one with 32 GB of memory) even has 3 GB of RAM instead of 2 like the 7A and is also has Android 9.0.


----------



## Raresh T (Oct 8, 2019)

Badoolo said:


> What about the Xiaomi Redmi 7A? It has Android 9.0 when buying already.

Click to collapse



Have you considered all your alternatives ? I mean the phone is somewhat good. It kind of has some lower specs for 2019. I sometime struggle with my s6, with the same specifications. Struggle meaning i cant run one social app, one news app and youtube at the same time without freezing.


----------



## Badoolo (Oct 8, 2019)

Raresh T said:


> Have you considered all your alternatives ? I mean the phone is somewhat good. It kind of has some lower specs for 2019. I sometime struggle with my s6, with the same specifications. Struggle meaning i cant run one social app, one news app and youtube at the same time without freezing.

Click to collapse



If it's faster than my old Samsung S5 Mini which takes 1+ second for unlocking the screen everything is fine. Opening the Discord app takes 6 to  7 seconds, opening the phone app 2 seconds etc.


----------



## Nick87298 (Oct 16, 2019)

*Gamer Phone Advice*

Hello i would like to know which of the following is the best in your opinion:

1- Honor View 20
2- Honor Mate 20
3- Pocophone F1
4- Honor Play

Btw if you have some other options feel free to tell me (budget not more than 350euro)

Cheers


----------



## phaleg (Oct 16, 2019)

Nick87298 said:


> Hello i would like to know which of the following is the best in your opinion:
> 
> 1- Honor View 20
> 2- Honor Mate 20
> ...

Click to collapse



I would go with Pocophone F1, I like it a lot ^^


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## snoerme (Oct 17, 2019)

*Tablet or Phone with MHL or HDMI*

Hi there,
I'm looking for a device with at least Android 8.1 that has a physical Video output like MHL or HDMI.
It don't need to play games, but it should play HD videos without lag.

Any guesses?
Cheers


----------



## Raresh T (Oct 18, 2019)

snoerme said:


> Hi there,
> I'm looking for a device with at least Android 8.1 that has a physical Video output like MHL or HDMI.
> It don't need to play games, but it should play HD videos without lag.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, since you didn't add any preference for price range, for how new a device should be, I suggest the Samsung S5. It has MHL support, Android 9 custom rom.


----------



## Frustrated_modder85 (Oct 19, 2019)

I have the sms727vl j7 sky pro, just cant get it rooted. Im a galaxy fan but i really want to get into modding, gaining SU access and just seeing where it leads. Im on a budget though so,where would i start when looking for a low cost, with the best modifacation platforms. Kinda wanna split the difference since im stil learning. Thanx 4 the help


----------



## VisualAgency3 (Oct 20, 2019)

*Best cheap phone for 2019*

Hi all! Which is the the cheapest bestest phone to buy in 2019?

Requirements/Must have:
Min 1GB ram,
Must have OTG support, 
Microsd expanasion,
Many roms available to upgrade it to higher than android 5,
Below 150USD, below 100USD even better.

Good to have:
More than 8gb rom,
Long battery life,
Removable battery.


Update:
Please list a few options for new and used. Thank you.


----------



## lakija (Oct 20, 2019)

VisualAgency3 said:


> Hi all! Which is the the cheapest bestest phone to buy in 2019?
> 
> Requirements/Must have:
> Min 1GB ram,
> ...

Click to collapse



S7 exynos maybe...


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Oct 20, 2019)

Hi. 

I am wondering why there are so few tablets about that have a resolution with a 16:9 ratio now. Say 1366x768 like my dragon touch x10 that i am wanting to replace. Or 1920x1080. They always seem to add a few more pixels that basically make it 16x10. Almost all i can find now seem to be 1280x800 or 1920x1200 or something at this same ratio. Ever since i bought my Lenovo tab4 8 plus to replace my 7 inch acer tablet, the main thing that annoys me about it is because of the depth of the 1200 pixels, it means watching videos look no bigger than my old tablet. My dragon touch x10 is a rather unusual 10.6 inches. I wouldn't mind going back to jut 10 inches, but if the resolution isn't a wide one, it will make videos and widescreen pictures look tiny in comparison. Laptops and monitors seem to have the resolution i am after, but i can't find tablets with the specifications i am after with these resolutions. I don't know why so many have this extra width - or depth depending on what way you hold it.

I am wanting a tablet with basically the same inputs and outputs as my x10 which don't seem that common either. The most important being the full size USB port and mini/micro HDMI. I use both of them very often. It will just be a bit annoying if it gets connected to a TV and it having solid black bars down the edge of the screen.

Are there any tablets out there any more with this ratio?

Thanks.


----------



## notethrowaway (Oct 21, 2019)

trying to decide between note 9 (128 exynos - 672 euro new in my country) and the oneplus 7t pro (8gb 256gb - 750 euro)

I had a note 9 for a couple of months which i parted with a few weeks ago. I actually found that phone perfect, the only problem being that it was exynos, since i live in Europe-Romania (the battery drain was eh when on standby).

I am looking for a new -complete- flagship. I am considering buying another note 9 (still exynos, unfortunately) or oneplus 7 pro/7t pro 

I am looking for:

    main issue: headphone jack (i use this to plug to my amp and other stuff; also need good plugged quality for my headphones). this is probably the one thing that really keeps me back from going oneplus. i'd have to carry a dongle 24/7 with me so that i don't wake up the neighborhood screaming when i need to plug something and i don't have that

    perfect big clean screen/display (no notch, no teardrop, etc.) with good colors

    big ass battery, as big as it can get (nothing under 4k mAh)

    fantastic sound 

    good camera

    i didn't use the spen that much, but in the rare occasions that i did, i found it useful. i can live without it

    dual sim if possible

    micro sd slot compatible would be a nice perk

    i don't game on it, but i want it as snappy as possible. mostly browsing/media streaming

    water resistance and all that IP stuff

My budget is at MOST 750 euro. 

What i don't like about oneplus is the lack of jack, but everything else seems above the note 9 in terms of specs, especially the snapdragon compared to the exynos.

I looked at the huawei lineup as well, but everything is too small for my taste, plus the lack of jack again on p30 pro and the teardrop. also the emui isn't that attractive

asus rog phone 2 had everything except water resistance and good camera (+ the horrible looks), so that's out of the question as well

I keep coming back to the note 9, but that damn exynos...

Which one should i go for?


----------



## hafizmech (Oct 21, 2019)

*Googole Pixel at $100*

Worth to buy?
Thinking of using it as a stop-gap phone (in a year i might go for Pixel 4)
Heard the this October will be the last it will receive the security updates.
Is that really that big a deal?


----------



## ItzBluestone (Oct 21, 2019)

notethrowaway said:


> trying to decide between note 9 (128 exynos - 672 euro new in my country) and the oneplus 7t pro (8gb 256gb - 750 euro)
> 
> I had a note 9 for a couple of months which i parted with a few weeks ago. I actually found that phone perfect, the only problem being that it was exynos, since i live in Europe-Romania (the battery drain was eh when on standby).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i'd recommend a Redmi K20 Pro, mostly because it has...

1. Unlockable Bootloader
2. Headphone Jack(but no SD card sadly)
3. Snapdragon 855
4. Up to 8gb of ram
5. Up to 128gb of storage
6. runs android pie out of the box
7. pop out selfie cam/fullscreen display+super amoled
7.5. dual sim support
8. it also has these epic blue fire and red fire colors
8.5. there is also this really cool white color
9. the device also has a great camera
10. not sure about water resistance tho
11. the screen is like 6.3 inches or something?
12. good speakers

all this only for 344 euros!


----------



## AstroJoseph (Oct 22, 2019)

*Poco F1*

Is Poco f1 with SD 845 still a good choice?


----------



## Bogdan010 (Oct 24, 2019)

AstroJoseph said:


> Is Poco f1 with SD 845 still a good choice?

Click to collapse



Yep, sdm845 is still pretty high end but you better flash a custom rom because MIUI is full of ads


----------



## indestructible master (Oct 25, 2019)

Is there any phone octa core CPU with 2.5 Ghz frequency.
I would like to buy phone with highest possible CPU frequency and number of cores.
And also, 6-8 Gb RAM.
Battery doesnt matter, screen to be 5 - 6 inch (bigger the better).
Best value for money (up to 250 $ , but it's not a problem even if it cost more).
And to be able to easily root it (no need for custom ROM, just root is enought).
Maybe some xiaomi, which is cheap and gives good RAM and CPU. 
Because i dont want to use it as a daily driver or anything simar, i need it so i can test apps on it (as android developer), and that means , that phone is gonna burn like a hell for testing purposes, and be filled with various apps, and to be lazy to clean it, because i know it can handle it. 
I want to give hell to phone right from unboxing ??.
---------------

And which tablet you would suggest me to buy for personal use.
I like 7 inch because of portability, but nobody puts good hardware in 7 inch tablet anymore.
I think of buying iPad, 7 inch, it have best hardware, and beats up every android in every way, (except for customization), but i want for peraonal use, not to do any testing or hell on it like i want on phone.


----------



## marvi0 (Oct 25, 2019)

*Tablet with 128gb internal memory? ?*

Hello am after a tablet with 128gb internal memory, as I am fed up with Google killing off adoptable storage. Any recommendations please?


----------



## reubenray (Oct 25, 2019)

I am looking for my wife a new tablet to replace her Samsung Tab S2 10" model which she is tired of the weak battery. She has two of these and she has to alternate them being the battery dies so quick. I am hoping I could get some suggestions here. It will need 4gb memory and 64 gb hard drive, wifi only, a big battery, Android Pie, the ability of add Google apps and to be used in the United States. I currently have a Huawei Media Pad M% which is think is great, but I am concerned about getting a Huawei model due to the conflict between the US and Huawei. I would like to stay below $300 if possible.


----------



## juanq214 (Oct 26, 2019)

AstroJoseph said:


> Is Poco f1 with SD 845 still a good choice?

Click to collapse



No, rather go for the Mi9t

Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeyondIQ (Oct 26, 2019)

I love this board! So many intelligent developers...

I need a phone that has:

1. Over 6 inch display.
2. Is rootable.
3. A rom with NO google or very little.
4. Under $260
5. Good for writing code and techy experiments.

Thank you!


----------



## pndwal (Oct 27, 2019)

marvi0 said:


> ... I am fed up with Google killing off adoptable storage.

Click to collapse



Can you clarify this please?

As far as I was aware, android has supported adoptable storage natively in each version since M. (That was a bit buggy, but pretty much bug free since N).

I am unaware of Google 'killing it off' at all, although some OEMs like Samsung have curiously disabled it in their offerings. Apparently Samsung have enabled it in P. PW.


----------



## marvi0 (Oct 27, 2019)

pndwal said:


> Can you clarify this please?
> 
> As far as I was aware, android has supported adoptable storage natively in each version since M. (That was a bit buggy, but pretty much bug free since N).
> 
> I am unaware of Google 'killing it off' at all, although some OEMs like Samsung have curiously disabled it in their offerings. Apparently Samsung have enabled it in P. PW.

Click to collapse



Well what I mean is that from android 7 I think adoptable storage has almost gone and I thought it was Google?. All the best tablets I know of Huawei mediapad m5, and I samsung galaxy tab 4 etc don't have this feature anymore and yet they have a memory card slot! Or I am getting this wrong? My question is which current crop of tablets have adoptable storage?


----------



## pndwal (Oct 27, 2019)

marvi0 said:


> Well what I mean is that from android 7 I think adoptable storage has almost gone and I thought it was Google?. All the best tablets I know of Huawei mediapad m5, and I samsung galaxy tab 4 etc don't have this feature anymore and yet they have a memory card slot! Or I am getting this wrong? My question is which current crop of tablets have adoptable storage?

Click to collapse



Well actually, AS was just getting good with 7 (N) as I mentioned! And Google continue to improve it. - for example, FBE (file based encryption) now works with AS on android 9 (only FDE before that).
https://source.android.com/devices/storage/adoptable

However, android is highly customisable, and OEMs often strip out (disable) features like AS for their own reasons. Eg, Samsung removed AS, claiming "it can be confusing and lead to a bad experience." It seems Samsung has only come to the party with later 9.0 (P) versions. Sony was similarly slow to adopt (excuse pun ?), stating "This feature was removed in Android 6.0 because it impacted software encoding and quality." Other OEMs have done the same.

So it seems to me it's the OEMs who have been misguided in nobbling this feature, while Google, to be fair, seems to have seen a need to provide this native solution (particularly for low end device users) to circumvent users resorting to rooting in order to use the likes of Link2SD / Apps2SD.

I think, however, that tablets are more likely to have AS enabled (as Google intended) now than in the past as Samsung and other OEMs are evidently catching up with user sentiment and changing their stance, and Google actually still supports & improves it. You'll need to check each OEM's stance however. (Apple's may all be apple's, but we've got lollipops, nougats, oreos, pies, as well as a few pears and lemons...) PW


----------



## poorphoneguy (Oct 29, 2019)

Looking for recommendations for a sub $120 device. Used is fine.

I'm currently on a ZTE Z719DL which is absolutely awful in many ways. This is a free government subsidized phone for low income citizens and while I'm grateful I have a phone at all, it really is plauged with issues. The biggest of which are the size (I have trouble handling large devices which causes pain in my hands), speed (lack there of), touch screen problems and no community around it. Let me be clear, I'm not looking for a blazing fast top of the line phone (by today's standards) but this pos can't even play 480p video smoothly. My older Nexus 5 would be nearly perfect for my use case, aside from not having an SD slot, but sadly it suffers from the "calls aren't detected on LTE/Wifi" issue which makes it not worth fixing (loose usb port, dead battery and sticking power button). Damned shame.

So what do I "need" from a phone? In order from _most to least important_:


Easily replaceable battery. I'm not shy to dismantling phones but some are intentionally difficult to service.
No bigger than 5 inches / ~127mm.
Works on TMobile (What tracphone uses in my state). Unlocked preferable.
Has root/roms available.
Similar (or better) performance to the Nexus 5.
_*NOT*_ OLED (This is proving almost impossible these days).
SD card support. This is not crucial but would be nice.
OIS would be a nice thing to have due to my shakey hands. Not crucial though as I rarely take photos.

Some devices that I have looked at that are a no go: Google Pixel normal + XL (battery is nigh impossible to replace without damaging the display), OnePlus 3T (difficult battery replacement also prone to screen damage and from what I've seen on XDA, is a major pain to swap roms on), pretty much all Samsung devices are massive these days with AMOLED displays and Nexus 5 obviously since I won't know if it suffers from the "no calls recieved" issue until after having it in hand.

If you're wondering as to why not OLED, because most devices in this price range are 4+ years and are going to have noticeable screen burn. Not only that, I really dislike the over staturation that most manufacturers emphasize. Looking on ebay, there are so many devices with either a pink screen or tons of notification icons burned in. Hell, there were some phones that had the boot logo burned in (how do you even manage that?).

Thanks for any and all recommendations! :good:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## CamoGeko (Oct 29, 2019)

poorphoneguy said:


> Looking for recommendations for a sub $120 device. Used is fine.
> 
> I'm currently on a ZTE Z719DL which is absolutely awful in many ways. This is a free government subsidized phone for low income citizens and while I'm grateful I have a phone at all, it really is plauged with issues. The biggest of which are the size (I have trouble handling large devices which causes pain in my hands), speed (lack there of), touch screen problems and no community around it. Let me be clear, I'm not looking for a blazing fast top of the line phone (by today's standards) but this pos can't even play 480p video smoothly. My older Nexus 5 would be nearly perfect for my use case, aside from not having an SD slot, but sadly it suffers from the "calls aren't detected on LTE/Wifi" issue which makes it not worth fixing (loose usb port, dead battery and sticking power button). Damned shame.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OnePlus X would be my suggestion (even though the battery isnt easily replaceable and it has AMOLED, albeit a very good panel). I used it perfectly well for 3 years non-stop and it has no burn in whatsoever, plus the battery life has remained decent!! Also there are still a few ROMs about for it, so you should be all good to flash Pie or whatever you want.

Honestly, your criteria sounds more like you giving a challenge to yourself rather than anything thats actually readily available on the market. 

I would also say, some of those requirements automatically mean that the price will have to go up at least to $200 or something. If I was you I'd just save up more so you can actually get what you want!


----------



## pndwal (Oct 29, 2019)

marvi0 said:


> Well what I mean is that from android 7 I think adoptable storage has almost gone and I thought it was Google?. All the best tablets I know of Huawei mediapad m5, and I samsung galaxy tab 4 etc don't have this feature anymore and yet they have a memory card slot! Or I am getting this wrong? My question is which current crop of tablets have adoptable storage?

Click to collapse



Sorry last post was more on Google's Adoptable Storage implementation than on recommendations, but I did highlight the fact that some OEMS, like Samsung and Sony (also Huawei), have highly customised versions of android with the downside that some Google features, like AS, are often missing (and missed), even if they do offer some unique features of their own. (Google is not at fault here).

For these reasons I suggest looking at manufacturers who offer a fairly pure Android experience. Those offering 'Android One' for example. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Android_One

All our family's Lenovo tablets have had AS working beautifully, and I believe you'll have no problem here with their later crops. Their tablets are robust, bright screens, good volume etc, and they have some very cheap offerings. I recommend you avoid their low end range as they have been pretty sluggish even if otherwise good value.

Further reference:

OEMs offering Android One phones:
Nokia
Motorola (owned by Lenovo)
Xiaomi
LG
Sharp
Mara
BQ

Others offering stock Android:
Google (pixel)
ZTE
Asus

(I know nothing about the tablets offered by the OEMs listed)

Hope it helps, PW


----------



## ml21 (Oct 30, 2019)

I would like recomendations for a smartphone with these features:

-Must have good battery backup, at least 4000 mah 
-Amoled display
-Mid range Snapdragon processor
-Less than 260 dlls

Thanks


----------



## thex2 (Nov 4, 2019)

Please recommend me a tablet with the below features:

-Android OS
-Rootable or something that can have its bloatware removed.
-Durable for babies or cases available that makes them durable for babies.
-Case available that allows you to stand the tablet up on a table horizontally.
-I'm new to parenting, so if there is other baby/kid stuff I should be considering, please add that to the list.
-Cheap is ideal but not a requirement. I have plenty of money, I just feel spending it on a tablet for a baby is a waste, but again, new to parenting, so maybe I'm wrong.

I was going to purchase the Nexus 7 (2nd Gen) with 32GB of storage as it seemed to meet all of the above requirements, but I couldn't find a case that was durable and also allowed the tablet to be propped up on a table. If anybody knows of a universal case for the Nexus 7, then that'll work too.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## -WP7User- (Nov 4, 2019)

Hey guys!

So, I'm currently looking for a new device as I'm not satisfied with my Huawei P20 Lite. Security patches get pushed out way too slow, EMUI is a hassle and Android Q availability is questionable - plus, Dev support on the forums has pretty much died for this phone as Huawei is making it increasingly hard to unlock the phones' bootloaders.

What I'm looking for specifically:

Android 9 or 10 (as close to stock as possible)
6.4"+ screen
Adequate Dev Support on XDA
Pref. MicroSD Support
Pref. Headphone Jack
Pref. Wireless Charging Support
*Price should be around 400-500USD max*

The "pref." points aren't a must, but would be nice to have.
I'm not a newcomer to smartphones in general, Android or XDA, but I have lost overview in the middle class segment as it's way too crowded with great options.
I've been looking at Samsungs' Galaxy A70, Nokias' 8.1 as well as Xiaomis' Mi 9, of which the Mi 9 seemingly has the best specs - I'm not sure about Xiaomi though, as I've never used one of their phones.

Some enlightenment, reviews and maybe some more options would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## CamoGeko (Nov 4, 2019)

-WP7User- said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> So, I'm currently looking for a new device as I'm not satisfied with my Huawei P20 Lite. Security patches get pushed out way too slow, EMUI is a hassle and Android Q availability is questionable - plus, Dev support on the forums has pretty much died for this phone as Huawei is making it increasingly hard to unlock the phones' bootloaders.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Might be an easy one but ... Have you looked at OnePlus yet??

I think you'd be pretty happy with one of their devices.


----------



## -WP7User- (Nov 4, 2019)

CamoGeko said:


> Might be an easy one but ... Have you looked at OnePlus yet??
> 
> I think you'd be pretty happy with one of their devices.

Click to collapse



Those are quite expensive in Switzerland, unfortunately. I've been sticking to A70, Mi 9T and the likes in terms of pricing.


----------



## Lisali (Nov 9, 2019)

Hi guys,

I need a new phone. My ideal phone:

Great camera
Fast
AOD that works (3rd party notifications - I'm looking at you, Xiaomi)
NO camera bump
Under 200gm

Any suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## JaniceJop5843 (Nov 10, 2019)

Hi!

I'm not a compete tech noob but new to phone privacy and security and would like some recommendation. 

I bought a Galaxy s10+ a few weeks ago and after that I started to read up more about phone privacy and security.

After a lot of research I found out this is not the most privacy friendly phone in terms of installing a custom ROM.

I have 3 days left to return the s10 and decide which other phone to choose.

So if i want something 'similar' it would be something like the Oneplus 7 pro but for what I understand that this one is still not really well supported by lineage. Will the Oneplus 6 be a good option?

Thanks!


----------



## |>/\nte (Nov 10, 2019)

So.....I kind of ****ed up the digitizer on my xperia z1 trying to fix its wi-fi antenna, which had issues once more, so I might be on the market for a new phone. My budget is 250€ max., and I'd like a phone to offer:

A relatively large screen, but not too large (I watch a heap of videos and maybe movies, but I also want to be able to put it in my pocket and walk around/sit somewhere like a normal person; I also like large phones in general), and with as good color quality as it can get.

At least great battery life (I'm not a fan of charging my phone every 12 hours or so, otherwise I'd stick to my current daily driver, an xperia t); I consider the use of my phones quite heavy, since it's 90% video streaming, be it through mobile data, or wi-fi (most common case).

Decent performance (I don't multi-task much, but I do, and I also play a game or 2 in rare occasions)

Preferably a micro sd card slot

As good as possible support on xda both for now and for the future, with custom roms, kernels, other mods etc.

I've had my eyes on the xiaomi pocophone f1, as it's pretty much a flagship but at exactly my budget. Any other tips/recommendations are also welcome.


----------



## CamoGeko (Nov 10, 2019)

JaniceJop5843 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm not a compete tech noob but new to phone privacy and security and would like some recommendation.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What do you mean when you say privacy and security?

Every Android phone has a very similar level of that, can you expand a little?

My friend bought the OP7 Pro and he loves it. Another friend bought a Pixel 4XL and he loves that.

OP6/6T is likely to have more established development on XDA though since its an older model. 

Sent from my OnePlus using Thebear Blue XDA Labs


----------



## JaniceJop5843 (Nov 11, 2019)

CamoGeko said:


> What do you mean when you say privacy and security?
> 
> Every Android phone has a very similar level of that, can you expand a little?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply!

I would like to have a phone with large sensitive high quality screen I will use it mainly for Journalling and personal productivity. This is sensitive personal information so don't want this to be available to anyone but me. I want my phone to be a place so that everything I do, say, watch is private. Did they really make that impossible? Want to limit profile building and keep my activity private: What apps I use, when i use the phone, Browsing, watching media, my journal entries. habit tracking, login to websites, location tracking and so forth. So a phone which is reasonably modifiable so someone like me ( willing to spend time and effort figuring out how to take the right steps to install a custom ROM without ruining the phone and learn more about it after) can install this setup below (basic setup for now), without having to be a developer/phone expert.

Also want to be able to pay using cryptocurrencies without someone knowing what apps I used and when, so my transactions are private.

I have another phone which I can use for just occasional banking to keep that separate. Some banking apps will need proprietary apps and Google play services to work i think? I can turn that one off and just use it when I need it.

Can you explain me how sheltering works? If I shelter my journaling and to do apps will they be safe? So no information can leak?

Will apps like the protonmail app or signal work on a setup like this?

Some people advised me a Pixel 3aXL with Graphene OS
Other advised me a Oneplus 6/6t or 7 pro with Lineage OS

Why and when would I need microG? If i use apps that makes use of the Google Framework Services in order to work?

So as far as I understand some apps will work but wont push notifications?

Lineage OS with MicroG = More convenient and push notifications?
Graphene OS is more private and secure but no push notifications?

I think for my use Lineage OS with MicroG will be sufficient for my "threat" model. Is that correct?

Thanks for helping me out!

Navigation:

- OsmAnd

- Tiny Travel

Security:

- Keepass or bitwarden

- Mullvad VPN

- OrBot

- Net Guard

- Shelter

Browsing:

- Hardened FF Klar?

- Tor Browser

Personal/Productivity

- Joplin

- Orgizly

- Calendar/Etar

Stores:

- F-Droid

- Yalp

Communication:

- Signal

- Protonmail (app if possible)

Media:

- Simple Gallery Pro

- Simple Camera

- Simple Music Player

- NewPipe (YouTube App)

Misc.:

- Simple Keyboard

- DeepL


----------



## gorilla p (Nov 12, 2019)

Lisali said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need a new phone. My ideal phone:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't get me started on Xiaomi. I had a brief affair with them and will never go back. Solid hardware and prices but expect nothing else from them.

I'm not sure what "gm" stands for but you can get used OP6 devices for around 250USD or near-mint condition for around 275-300 USD. It's hard to beat that value right now.


----------



## KapilKhandelwal (Nov 12, 2019)

gorilla p said:


> Don't get me started on Xiaomi. I had a brief affair with them and will never go back. Solid hardware and prices but expect nothing else from them.
> 
> I'm not sure what "gm" stands for but you can get used OP6 devices for around 250USD or near-mint condition for around 275-300 USD. It's hard to beat that value right now.

Click to collapse



gm for grams (weight)


----------



## gorilla p (Nov 12, 2019)

KapilKhandelwal said:


> gm for grams (weight)

Click to collapse



Gotcha, the OP6 has a 6.28" screen and weight 177gr.
I was actually doing a bit of research on the specs recently as I'm getting rid of mine soon to trade up for a OP7T


----------



## KapilKhandelwal (Nov 12, 2019)

gorilla p said:


> Gotcha, the OP6 has a 6.28" screen and weight 177gr.
> I was actually doing a bit of research on the specs recently as I'm getting rid of mine soon to trade up for a OP7T

Click to collapse



Cool. Now let's hope the one who asked the question reads this ?


----------



## tinibertex (Nov 12, 2019)

hi there, im thinking about to change mi pixel 2xl, the options are Mate 20 pro and Galaxy Note 9, bouth are awesomes phones. I want to choose wisely, the mate wins with his camera but the samsung screen its so great, and i use more the screen than the camera. For me the most important things are by order: camera,battery and screen. 
The main reason that im changing from the pixel is the battery and the screen.


----------



## raven.warsong (Nov 13, 2019)

im looking for a basic phone for linage os
something that I can just unlock the boot-loader and go.
I had a pixle xl but the bootloader could not be  unlocked I was not able to do any thing with it, so I sent it back to amazon.
I was running a nokia 7.1 but the charging port went bad and i sent it in for a rma.
Unlocking the boot loader would cost and  even if I do it there are very few roms. Figured since it was a android  one phone I was good to go not so much. If they fix the nokia 7.1 im most likely just going to get sell it and look for something else.

Im running a iphone se with 16 gig rom and 2 gig of ram.  it works well enough for me. My one and only problem with it is the 4 inch screen.  typing takes all most 1/3 of the screen.  Other than that I would just run that. Thanks for taking the time to read my post


something that will be supported for a new years, and I will not cry if it gets broken (150$ us give or take new or used)


----------



## 350Rocket (Nov 13, 2019)

raven.warsong said:


> im looking for a basic phone for linage os
> something that I can just unlock the boot-loader and go.
> I had a pixle xl but the bootloader could not be unlocked I was not able to do any thing with it, so I sent it back to amazon.
> I was running a nokia 7.1 but the charging port went bad and i sent it in for a rma.
> ...

Click to collapse



Is it all pixel XL models can't be unlocked? I have one I never cared to unlock or root, I'm trying to sell since I replaced it with a OnePlus 5 for the dual Sims. I always assumed my pixel XL could be unlocked no problem. If it's just the model you got that can't be unlocked why not get another pixel XL that can?


----------



## 350Rocket (Nov 15, 2019)

I understand what you mean now. Lately I prefer to buy a good used flagship a couple years old and replace the battery only if needed. 

The last two (OnePlus 5 and pixel XL) both had near perfect batteries still and seemed to be not used much. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## CamoGeko (Nov 15, 2019)

350Rocket said:


> I understand what you mean now. Lately I prefer to buy a good used flagship a couple years old and replace the battery only if needed.
> 
> The last two (OnePlus 5 and pixel XL) both had near perfect batteries still and seemed to be not used much.

Click to collapse



OnePlus 5 is the last greatest devices I've used in recent times so you've made a good decision. 

It's actually really cheap to get now too, plus has a solid SoC which will stay fast enough for years to come!


Sent from my mata using Thebear Blue XDA Labs


----------



## 350Rocket (Nov 15, 2019)

CamoGeko said:


> OnePlus 5 is the last greatest devices I've used in recent times so you've made a good decision.
> 
> It's actually really cheap to get now too, plus has a solid SoC which will stay fast enough for years to come!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am very happy with it. The pixel had a couple things going for it but overall I liked the OnePlus better. Both are good phones though. 

The pixel had a better camera, faster updates and slightly smoother scrolling but the OnePlus 5 is also good at both. Everything else nearly is better on the OnePlus including ergonomics/comfort, speed, battery life and charge speed, headphone jack audio quality. But the big decision maker for me was needing to go back to dual Sims. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## gorilla p (Nov 19, 2019)

One Plus 7 Pro w/ 8GB RAM and 256GB storage just went on sale for early Black Friday. 549 or 522 shipped with student discount.
Great device at a good price. I have the OP6 and that was too good to pass up. It will be here in less than a week.


----------



## tsongming (Nov 19, 2019)

I highly recommend the Xiaomi Mi8.

 At the moment you can find them on Amazon for as low as $259, and it's a fantastic phone, that has an excellent camera and solid Android 10 ROMs. I recommend the Xiaomi.EU rom.


----------



## gorilla p (Nov 19, 2019)

tsongming said:


> I highly recommend the Xiaomi Mi8.
> 
> At the moment you can find them on Amazon for as low as $259, and it's a fantastic phone, that has an excellent camera and solid Android 10 ROMs. I recommend the Xiaomi.EU rom.

Click to collapse



I personally have been extremely soured on Xiaomi recently. I purchased 2 of their Android TV Boxes. Both performed poorly and we're broken by poorly coded/tested firmware updates.
I purchased the MiBand4 and they randomly removed the devices most popular feature (Custom watch faces) with no warning or explanation)
I purchased the MiPad4 and a year after release, they already pulled support for it.

I'm aware that their devices have good quality hardware at excellent values, but their firmware and device support is abysmal. I really wish they would improve on this, because their ability to make good hardware and great prices is really impressive.


----------



## tsongming (Nov 19, 2019)

gorilla p said:


> I personally have been extremely soured on Xiaomi recently. I purchased 2 of their Android TV Boxes. Both performed poorly and we're broken by poorly coded/tested firmware updates.
> I purchased the MiBand4 and they randomly removed the devices most popular feature (Custom watch faces) with no warning or explanation)
> I purchased the MiPad4 and a year after release, they already pulled support for it.
> 
> I'm aware that their devices have good quality hardware at excellent values, but their firmware and device support is abysmal. I really wish they would improve on this, because their ability to make good hardware and great prices is really impressive.

Click to collapse




Sounds like you have had a bad experience, and I agree that the global rom good be better.   

However, this is XDA and most of us know how to support the phones ourselves.  With that in mind, the current Xiaomi.EU rom based on the Chinese beta and will eventually evolve into a much better rom...Its stellar, with no real issues to speak of.   Older versions of Miui were definitely cluttered with alot of bloat.  Miui 11 is much more streamed and has similarities to Samsung's One UI mixed with some iOS aesthetics and notably the gestures are possibly the best available on android. ( Disclaimer : It just my opinion) 

On the other hand, there are many AOSP roms including the actual modded Pixel 3 rom, Not Pixel Experience, the actual software from the Pixel has been modded to run on the Mi8 and it is stellar. Although, I personally still prefer the most recent Xiaomi.EU

If you know anyone who owns a Mi8, ask if you can use it for 20 minutes.  I assure you that 20 minutes may change your mind. For the record, I used to hate Miui with a passion.   Another option is buying through Amazon, they have a very generous warranty and 90 day return period that comes in addition to the factory warranty which as you mentioned is not as good.   If you buy from Amazon and hate the phone, you can easily return it and lose nothing.   

One caveat, there is a 2 week waiting period for unlocking the bootloader, and you must register the device to be able to do so.  Yes It seems like a hassle, at first. Although it ends up being worthwhile, because MiCloud is extremely similar to iCloud and it's great at restoring the phone, all the apps, and even your files such as photos and audio/ video files.   To go on, if you somehow brick your Mi8, its very easy to restore

Edit :

One last thing, read this thread to see how others feel when they had a Mi8 and went to something much more expensive and they wanted to come back to the Mi8 : https://forum.xda-developers.com/mi-8/how-to/wait-to-mi8-t4002527


----------



## Imprezzion (Nov 20, 2019)

I kinda wanna upgrade my Note 9 but I have a few "requirements" which aren't easy to find lol.

I'm looking for a phone with a 855 or 855+, at least 6.5", underscreen fp, no notch and proper stereo speakers and good custom rom support. 
Only phone so far that meets these requirements is the OnePlus 7 Pro and the ASUS ROG Phone 2 but compared to Chinese flagships like the Realme X2 pro (which has a notch) they are way too expensive. I know.. I shouldn't complain about price as I bought this note 9 brand new 13 months ago, but it has a lot of secondhand value still as it's in excellent condition and I kinda wanna upgrade it now that it still has some resale value.

Is there any other phone cheaper than a OP7 Pro that fits? I mean, the Redmi K20 Pro / Mi9 T Pro also matches pretty well but the speakers are kinda men and the screen feels smaller being 6.39" compared to my Note 9 and I like an as big as possible screen.


----------



## Lisali (Nov 20, 2019)

KapilKhandelwal said:


> Cool. Now let's hope the one who asked the question reads this

Click to collapse



I do!  But I need something without a camera bump.


----------



## KapilKhandelwal (Nov 20, 2019)

Lisali said:


> I do!  But I need something without a camera bump.

Click to collapse



I was just pointing out what gm stands for. Quote the person to whom I replied. Maybe they'll be able to help. I don't change phones often, thus can't help. Sorry. Hope you find what you're looking for. Good luck ?


----------



## 350Rocket (Nov 22, 2019)

gorilla p said:


> One Plus 7 Pro w/ 8GB RAM and 256GB storage just went on sale for early Black Friday. 549 or 522 shipped with student discount.
> Great device at a good price. I have the OP6 and that was too good to pass up. It will be here in less than a week.

Click to collapse



That would be my top pick. The last OnePlus with a headphone jack. Since it was out of my price range I will stick with the OnePlus 5 for a couple more years. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogilainen (Nov 22, 2019)

*Which aptX HD phone?*

Moto G5S Plus has got to go.. but I haven't found a phone that'd be "perfect" successor. Please help me decide.

Price would have to stay under 400 €, and I'm willing to do a little Black Friday / Cyber Monday hunting, so that 400 is not "absolute max", but you get the point, my budget ain't gonna be enough for Google Pixel 4.

Absolutely necessity:

aptX HD (aptX Adaptive would be nice, but it's so rare that I'm not even dreaming about that)

Nice to haves:

- Good quality screen, AMOLED preferred
- Pretty good rear camera (I take mostly daylight pictures of other persons / scenery, rarely video, never selfies)
- Simple / light UI (Moto G has been friendly..).. or at least one that is intuitive enough for grandpa coming from (almost) stock android.
- Long lifecycle (software/security updates)
- Decent battery (one full day of web surfing is enough)
- Splash proof (would have to endure light rain, not submersion)
- Robust (current phone has been dropped countless times, and have had screen protector replaced more than once..)

Does not matter at all:

- Speaker/s quality
- 3.5 mm / wired audio output
- NFC
- IR transmitter
- Front facing camera
- Gaming performance

I did some googling and came up with following phones, each one with something "wrong":

Xiaomi Mi 9T Pro / Redmi K20 Pro - Can it withstand moisture at all (with that pop-up camera)? And that MIUI is a big question mark to me.. apparently many dislike it? Price for 6GB/128GB is 410 €, could most likely be had for 3XX during sales.

Asus Zenfone 6 - Has IPS screen.. 499 € at the moment.

ZTE Axon 10 Pro - Quality of the pictures has been criticized, but is waterproof. Was on sale for ~370 € yesterday at Black Friday pre-sale, now 450 €.

Oneplus 7 Pro / T /T Pro seems nice, but these cost 680 / 610 / 760 €.

Is there any other options / which one would you pick (considering my use)?


----------



## mattia.b89 (Nov 23, 2019)

*Which waterproof android?*

Hey guys,
I'd like to have your advices: I need to buy a new Android smartphone.
*Waterproof* (IP67/8) is the most limiting feature from starting from and within an average budget,
that is a *new mid-range* or an *one year old high-end* device.

Which models do you suggest?


----------



## 350Rocket (Nov 23, 2019)

Dogilainen said:


> Moto G5S Plus has got to go.. but I haven't found a phone that'd be "perfect" successor. Please help me decide.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Out of the options you listed in your price range I would go with the zte axon 10 pro, but I've never used it. I'm going by some reviews I watched on YouTube, particularly by "jwilliams". I believe he loved that phone. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## emperorgenghiskhan (Nov 23, 2019)

I am looking for a 10 inch tablet not very picky except that it must be rootable and able to run WWE Supercards, Will be mainly used for reading. WiFi is of course a must


----------



## Dogilainen (Nov 24, 2019)

Dogilainen said:


> Moto G5S Plus has got to go.. but I haven't found a phone that'd be "perfect" successor. Please help me decide.
> 
> Price would have to stay under 400 €, and I'm willing to do a little Black Friday / Cyber Monday hunting, so that 400 is not "absolute max", but you get the point, my budget ain't gonna be enough for Google Pixel 4.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





350Rocket said:


> Out of the options you listed in your price range I would go with the zte axon 10 pro, but I've never used it. I'm going by some reviews I watched on YouTube, particularly by "jwilliams". I believe he loved that phone.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ZTE's camera seemed to focus really slowly in (ZTE vs Oneplus by JWilliams) comparison video.. And that 375 € discount is gone and price is back to 475 €..

But as my hunger grows (possibly stretching the budget), OnePlus is not making things easier! Oneplus 7 Pro and Oneplus 7T could now be had for 599 €. And I can't even decide which one of those I'd choose, if I were to pick OnePlus. I've never had a curved screen, so that is a major questionmark, and I would anyway hide the phone in some kind of "tank like" case, so there goes the "bling factor" of the curved screen anyway..

As I've forgotten the Asus (due to the IPS screen), battle is now between Xiaomi Mi 9T Pro (~400 €) and Oneplus 7 Pro / 7T (~600 €).. unless someone comes up with a dark horse!


----------



## 350Rocket (Nov 24, 2019)

Dogilainen said:


> ZTE's camera seemed to focus really slowly in (ZTE vs Oneplus by JWilliams) comparison video.. And that 375 € discount is gone and price is back to 475 €..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd go with the OnePlus 7 pro but I hate the idea of wearing out my charging port every time I plug in my headphones, which I sometimes do 20 times a day with my OnePlus 5. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogilainen (Nov 24, 2019)

350Rocket said:


> I'd go with the OnePlus 7 pro but I hate the idea of wearing out my charging port every time I plug in my headphones, which I sometimes do 20 times a day with my OnePlus 5.

Click to collapse



Plugging in headphones is no issue with me, since I don't connect them to the phone at all. I only use Bluetooth (phone -> BT -> Radsone Earstudio ES100 -> cable -> Headphones).

I've just spent couple of hours watching comparison videos and reading articles about the differences between 7 Pro and 7T, but still cannot decide.. 7 Pro would be obvious choice if it had a flat screen. maybe a good night's sleep will help


----------



## Pidbie (Nov 24, 2019)

Hey guys,
Im looking for a phone in around $550 price range to replace my old Moto z play.
Requirements:
+ Good battery life for medium usage (rarely gaming but i watch YouTube/ browse web alot)
+ Decent camera, doesnt have to be the best in class, just enough to take some decent pics when needed, front camera not needed
+Good display, because i watch content quite a lot
+Good speaker, doesn't have to be the best
+NFC


What i dont care :
-Rom support, im just casual user
-3.5mm jack, nice things to have but not deal breaker



The candidates i have in mind :
- Oneplus 7T, Great overall but kinda worried about the battery.
- Huawei mate 20 x, great battery life, but kinda worried about software department.

which one is better? I don't mind if you suggested me another device aside from those two, even used ones are fine. Oh and OnePlus 7 pro is just a bit off budget but it has great display and cool front camera( for face unlock lol) but kinda worried about those curved screen.
Enlighten me, masters.


----------



## pndwal (Nov 24, 2019)

Pidbie said:


> Hey guys,
> Im looking for a phone in around $550 price range to replace my old Moto z play.
> Requirements:
> + Good battery life for medium usage (rarely gaming but i watch YouTube/ browse web alot)
> ...

Click to collapse



Check Xiaomi Redmi Note 8T. Seems to have it all. From US $140. PW


----------



## Pidbie (Nov 24, 2019)

pndwal said:


> Check Xiaomi Redmi Note 8T. Seems to have it all. From US $140. PW

Click to collapse



I checked that one, nice device. But forgot to mention that i prefer upper mid-range premium device, last year flagship, or used 2019 flagship which fall under $550 (no iPhones). If possible i'd like to hear your opinion about those 2 devices i mentioned above, then recommend me another alternative.  I'm pretty sure there are alot of them nowadays, which is why im here.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## axlina (Nov 25, 2019)

Hello. I' looking to buy new mid range phone. Now i have Xiaomi mi Max. What is desirable in a. New phone is led light, battery cca 5mah, rear mounted fingerprint scanner.
So may top choices so far Redmi note 8 pro, Xiaomi Mi 9 Lite and Samsung m30s.
My personal favorite is Redmi, but it has mediatek processor, which I heard are bad regarding updates and custum ROMs. Is it true? Are they harder or impossible to root?
Redmi has IPS LCD screen - is it much worse in comparison to Mi 9 Lite?
About M30s, comparison videos say that it's only better regarding battery, in other ways its same or worse comparing to Redmi. 
Please explain what do I get and what do i lose with Mediatek processors. I plan to try different ROMs and root it out of the box.

P.S.  i also heard that snapdragon is more compatible with apps. One of the reason i wanna switch phones is so that I can use Revolut. If I buy Redmi, is there possibility that Revolut wont work?


----------



## pndwal (Nov 26, 2019)

axlina said:


> Hello. I' looking to buy new mid range phone. Now i have Xiaomi mi Max. What is desirable in a. New phone is led light, battery cca 5mah, rear mounted fingerprint scanner.
> So may top choices so far Redmi note 8 pro, Xiaomi Mi 9 Lite and Samsung m30s.
> My personal favorite is Redmi, but it has mediatek processor, which I heard are bad regarding updates and custum ROMs. Is it true? Are they harder or impossible to root?
> Redmi has IPS LCD screen - is it much worse in comparison to Mi 9 Lite?
> ...

Click to collapse



Of your Xiaomi choices, seems older RN8Pro (MT) has TWRP (so can root) but no custom ROMs as yet. M9Lite (SD) is brand new, yet already LOS 16.0 is available, so you're probably right to go with SD phone.

Xiaomi Redmi Note 8T (SD 665) may be a cheaper alternative - seems to have it all apart from notification led being debated - some saying they have it, some saying they don't. ( https://forum.xda-developers.com/redmi-note-8/help/redmi-note-8t-t4002903 ) From US $140, and hot off the press. PW


----------



## jellmoo (Nov 26, 2019)

Hey guys, I'm having a pickle of a time just finding a device that checks the boxes I want to check. I'm hoping that maybe somebody here has some ideas. (For reference: I'm currently using an iPhone XR, and have recently used a Note 8, Essential Phone and Oneplus 6).

Here are my must haves:

OLED display
Really good battery life
Rear mounted FPS that is fast and reliable (it will drive me nuts if it isn't)
Notification LED
Relatively new device so I can expect updates (let's say within the last year)

And that's it. I have other "nice to haves", but these are the important ones and they are leaving me stumped. The closest I've come is the Pixel 3a XL, but it lacks a notification light for some bizarre reason.

Also note that I'm Canadian so I would need a device compatible with our bands (mostly band 4) and could affect how readily available some brand/devices are.


----------



## Dogilainen (Nov 26, 2019)

Xiaomi Mi 9t Pro (6/128) 399 €

vs

OnePlus 7t (8/128) 599 €

Oneplus has Android 10 (likely to get updates longer than Xiaomi?), 90hz screen, well liked UI, more memory and should cope with rain better. But 200 €.. damn.

I dropped Oneplus 7 Pro because of the curved screen. Realme won't sell X2 Pro to Finland, so it's not an option.

EDIT: third option would be Oneplus 7 (8/256) that was just dropped to 449 €.


----------



## xwalero (Nov 26, 2019)

Hi, I want to buy a USED phone (I live in Chile and new phones are generally way too expensive, around double the price of the US)
I currently have a very veeeery old Moto G LTE (yes, just G, or G1) and it's kind of enough (though it's obviously too slow now to run apps like Google Maps, Uber, etc. fast)

I need:
16 GB of storage at least (preferably expandable with a mSD)
Fast enough processor to run GMpas, Uber, Rappi, Cabify and that kind of apps at a decent speed, not waiting like a minute to load stuff properly
At least 2 GB of RAM
At least the battery life of Moto G (I don't really use my phone that much, and it lasts the day)
The phone to be reliable, not with HW issues like getting slower in like most Samsung phones

Nice to have:
NFC, Gyroscopeto play Pokémon GO, more sensors in general to experiment with them
Good community support, in order to install new custom ROMs, Kernels and all that good stuff

The price must be around the price of Moto G7 Play, which is like $100.
Again, I'm not asking for a top of the line phone, just a reliable one with some nice to haves (can't care less about good camera/fingerprint) like the Moto G which can play Pokémon GO with its gyroscope, has good support, I installed a custom ROM plus a kernel and unlocked the bootloader, installed greenify to free RAM so it holds up quite well.

Thanks!


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 26, 2019)

i say htc m8. still alot of development. expandeable storage. and pretty darn inexpensive. dont know about pokeman but probably could handle it. i had one and flash all kinds of roms (back in flash-aholic days). never bricked hard or soft. downside battery is 2300mah. power users _might_ get a full day.
good luck on whichever you decide.


----------



## 350Rocket (Nov 27, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> i say htc m8. still alot of development. expandeable storage. and pretty darn inexpensive. dont know about pokeman but probably could handle it. i had one and flash all kinds of roms (back in flash-aholic days). never bricked hard or soft. downside battery is 2300mah. power users might get a full day.
> good luck on whichever you decide.

Click to collapse



I have this phone as a backup/use for other things. The camera has been broken since I unlocked it and installed lineage os 15. I'm trying to fix it now (storage internal and external seems to be broken) can't find any links to downloads still active. It was a great phone but it's a paperweight now since nobody kept the files online to download and nobody is really developing for it anymore.

Mine is a Canadian Telus version and I can't find an ruu for it. Basically it's a brick now I think.


----------



## xwalero (Nov 27, 2019)

I have
Huawei P Smart (2019)
Nokia 5.1 Plus
Moto G7 Power
Moto G7 Play
Among my options. I think the P Smart is the best one of those, but maybe there's something I'm not seeing. It has higher resolution, higher ppi, better performance according to AnTuTu, and same or more RAM. I'm not sure about battery life but GSMArena says it's 88 hrs., and that's enough for me (even half of that is). The downside it's that it has no gyroscope, and I have no references of the build quality/durability in comparison to the Motorola models.


----------



## niyonsv (Nov 27, 2019)

Guys do you know which phone is popular among developers for making custom ROMs? I found OP6T is popular but also want to know about other phones. In the XDA app we can find the Top phones but 7T is there (not popular) but 6T isn't there (but popular).


----------



## Imprezzion (Nov 27, 2019)

niyonsv said:


> Guys do you know which phone is popular among developers for making custom ROMs? I found OP6T is popular but also want to know about other phones. In the XDA app we can find the Top phones but 7T is there (not popular) but 6T isn't there (but popular).

Click to collapse



The non-t 7 Pro is very popular. Most Samsung models have pretty good support as well but not as much AOSP based as they don't release all sources and drivers for example face unlock.


----------



## niyonsv (Nov 27, 2019)

Imprezzion said:


> The non-t 7 Pro is very popular. Most Samsung models have pretty good support as well but not as much AOSP based as they don't release all sources and drivers for example face unlock.

Click to collapse



I was saying about the 'Top' list in the XDA app. I don't know what makes these devices top and what criteria is used for this. There's another list right after it called 'New'. I think XDA should list top devices with custom ROM development support as a separate one.


----------



## niyonsv (Nov 27, 2019)

niyonsv said:


> I was saying about the 'Top' list in the XDA app. I don't know what makes these devices top and what criteria is used for this. There's another list right after it called 'New'. I think XDA should list top devices with custom ROM development support as a separate one.

Click to collapse



Pfa. A lot of newest devices are there which don't have any custom ROM support but the popular one OP6T isn't there. I remember it was there just before the 7T released.


----------



## eriol1 (Nov 27, 2019)

niyonsv said:


> Guys do you know which phone is popular among developers for making custom ROMs? I found OP6T is popular but also want to know about other phones. In the XDA app we can find the Top phones but 7T is there (not popular) but 6T isn't there (but popular).

Click to collapse


https://stats.lineageos.org/
Is a good indicator for developer support, except for the really old devices that don't really get much attention any more

EDIT:
What I mean is, if there are a lot of people using lineageos on a certain device, there's usually also a lot of custom rom development going on for that device.
Plus, having a lineageos maintainer makes it much easier for developers to come up with their own lineageos based ROMs.

Of course if you're not interested in lineageos based ROMs this doesn't really help you since there's no guarantee that other ROMs exist for the device.


----------



## MikeG6 (Nov 28, 2019)

I'm looking for a smartwatch to max 250 euro, most important things: Notifications, Spotify Control and Activity (Gym, Walk, Cycling) with working NFC in the EU (Poland).
I had BIP but the screen fell off and got a refund.


----------



## CSA3 (Nov 29, 2019)

Hii, guys I'm lookin' for a great camera smartphone. All I care about is the camera and also battery life. That being said, I don't really wanna buy Huawei P30 Pro mainly because it's very expensive and I didn't even like the overall design that much, it's kinda too big for me and the lite version was looking so much better to me. So, I loved LG G8s ThinQ everything about the phone is great but I'm not sure about the camera, triple cameras all have 12,12,13 megapixels which kinda worries me. Are those viable for 4:3 only ? I wanna know what megapixels are for 16:9 or whatever full screen ratio is, thanks in advance. 

And if anybody has another idea please share with me. I'm also thinkin' about Huawei P30, Xiaomi Mi 9 too....


----------



## pndwal (Nov 29, 2019)

CSA3 said:


> Hii, guys I'm lookin' for a great camera smartphone. All I care about is the camera and also battery life. That being said, I don't really wanna buy Huawei P30 Pro mainly because it's very expensive and I didn't even like the overall design that much, it's kinda too big for me and the lite version was looking so much better to me. So, I loved LG G8s ThinQ everything about the phone is great but I'm not sure about the camera, triple cameras all have 12,12,13 megapixels which kinda worries me. Are those viable for 4:3 only ? I wanna know what megapixels are for 16:9 or whatever full screen ratio is, thanks in advance.
> 
> And if anybody has another idea please share with me. I'm also thinkin' about Huawei P30, Xiaomi Mi 9 too....

Click to collapse



Redmi Note 8T has infrared, SD, is much cheaper than Mi 9T, and has similar camera. Note 8, lacking NFC, is cheaper still. Consider M1 A3 with similar price and Cam specs to RN8T, and Android One experience (w/ quicker/ more updates promised). (compare at GSM Arena) PW.


----------



## tsongming (Dec 1, 2019)

CSA3 said:


> Hii, guys I'm lookin' for a great camera smartphone. All I care about is the camera and also battery life. That being said, I don't really wanna buy Huawei P30 Pro mainly because it's very expensive and I didn't even like the overall design that much, it's kinda too big for me and the lite version was looking so much better to me. So, I loved LG G8s ThinQ everything about the phone is great but I'm not sure about the camera, triple cameras all have 12,12,13 megapixels which kinda worries me. Are those viable for 4:3 only ? I wanna know what megapixels are for 16:9 or whatever full screen ratio is, thanks in advance.
> 
> And if anybody has another idea please share with me. I'm also thinkin' about Huawei P30, Xiaomi Mi 9 too....

Click to collapse




You can buy the Mi8 right now on Amazon for $250.

It has better specs, than the mid level phones you listed and has last year's flagship processor. Plus the camera is fantastic.

There are many great custom ROMs and the latest  Beta Xiaomi.EU rom is absolutely stellar plus is built on Android 10.

The only drawback is a two-week wait before you can unlock the bootloader.


----------



## SpawnX1200 (Dec 1, 2019)

Hi. Is the K20 pro still the go to phone. Also which sites you recommend to buy phones online?


----------



## CSA3 (Dec 1, 2019)

So after comparing phones on few different sites and watching many review videos, I decided to go with Huawei P30. My second choice would have been LG G8s ThinQ but I only care about camera quality and battery life so even though LG had almost the best processor out there and it has some other good qualities, I didn't really care for them to pay 200 ₺ more. So as for Turkey, I think Huawei P30 offers the best design, camera quality and battery life with the best price. Sure, Xiaomi always have cheaper and similar phones to that one but design of Huawei is really top notch compared to those. So, anyway I just wanna say quote me if you wanna hear some advices over which phone to buy because I really did a lot of research on many of them, so if you tell me what are you looking for I might be able to help you.


----------



## tsongming (Dec 1, 2019)

CSA3 said:


> So after comparing phones on few different sites and watching many review videos, I decided to go with Huawei P30. My second choice would have been LG G8s ThinQ but I only care about camera quality and battery life so even though LG had almost the best processor out there and it has some other good qualities, I didn't really care for them to pay 200 ₺ more. So as for Turkey, I think Huawei P30 offers the best design, camera quality and battery life with the best price. Sure, Xiaomi always have cheaper and similar phones to that one but design of Huawei is really top notch compared to those. So, anyway I just wanna say quote me if you wanna hear some advices over which phone to buy because I really did a lot of research on many of them, so if you tell me what are you looking for I might be able to help you.

Click to collapse




Good luck with the bootloader on any Huawei phone. 

Those phones were a fantastic option until they decided to no longer be friendly to XDA users.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Naerho (Dec 1, 2019)

*Which?*

Hello,
It's hard to root my Mate 10 Pro without pay so...

I am looking for a smartphone;
- Extremely easy to root
- good connection 4G or more
- to play games
- game guardian compatible
- less than a year
- 300 euros max

any idea?


----------



## dladz (Dec 2, 2019)

CSA3 said:


> So after comparing phones on few different sites and watching many review videos, I decided to go with Huawei P30. My second choice would have been LG G8s ThinQ but I only care about camera quality and battery life so even though LG had almost the best processor out there and it has some other good qualities, I didn't really care for them to pay 200 ₺ more. So as for Turkey, I think Huawei P30 offers the best design, camera quality and battery life with the best price. Sure, Xiaomi always have cheaper and similar phones to that one but design of Huawei is really top notch compared to those. So, anyway I just wanna say quote me if you wanna hear some advices over which phone to buy because I really did a lot of research on many of them, so if you tell me what are you looking for I might be able to help you.

Click to collapse




If you want root on Huawei you will not get it this century. 

LG I would avoid, crazy OS, battery is always poor. 

Oneplus 7 pro or 7T or wait for 8
Unreleased pixel wouldn't bother with the 4

For budget is say Xiaomi or even Motorola if you are going low end. 

Huawei has a lot to like, the camera is superb, the battery is great and the bodywork is top notch 

That being said. EMUI has been, still is and probably always will be massive and unnecessary, GPU power is also weak compared to the adreno, by quite some margin.

Updates are mental and support is hilariously awful. 

I have the p20 pro and although I love the points I made on this device too, for what it does right it makes up for with what it gets wrong, so so wrong .

---------- Post added at 08:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 AM ----------




Naerho said:


> Hello,
> It's hard to root my Mate 10 Pro without pay so...
> 
> I am looking for a smartphone;
> ...

Click to collapse



Poco F1
Pixel 3 lite or 2nd hand pixel 3 /4
2nd had hand OnePlus 7 (maybe a pro if you're lucky)

Bare in mind the Mali in non Snapdragon phones is not great for emulation etc and you cannot turn off the page file on Huawei/Honor devices (bootloader locked down)

---------- Post added at 08:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:00 AM ----------




MikeG6 said:


> I'm looking for a smartwatch to max 250 euro, most important things: Notifications, Spotify Control and Activity (Gym, Walk, Cycling) with working NFC in the EU (Poland).
> I had BIP but the screen fell off and got a refund.

Click to collapse



Motorola devices, great value for the price


----------



## MikeG6 (Dec 2, 2019)

dladz said:


> Motorola devices, great value for the price

Click to collapse



I extended my budget to 230 euro (1000 zł) can u suggest some device with google pay?


----------



## Naerho (Dec 2, 2019)

And  Xiaomi Redmi note 7 pro is ggod for root?


----------



## dladz (Dec 2, 2019)

MikeG6 said:


> I extended my budget to 230 euro (1000 zł) can u suggest some device with google pay?

Click to collapse



Not a huge user of GP, but a check against GSM Arena should clear up if it's possible..

So long as NFC is on the device it should have it. 

Vast majority of phones have had NFC since the Galaxy SIII Mini.

230?

Did you check the devices I suggested in my last post? 

Poco, 2nd hand Pixel / OnePlus. 

Some of the Xiaomi devices are cheap for what you get.  Could not comment on support for the Xiaomi devices though although if it's anything like OnePlus in the UK RMA was less than a week for me and pixel should be on par.  

Poco F1 is probably your best bet.  

All the devices mentioned would have google pay, check them out on gsmarena and swappa.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Dec 3, 2019)

dladz said:


> So long as NFC is on the device it should have it.
> 
> Vast majority of phones have had NFC since the Galaxy SIII Mini.

Click to collapse



I have a Galaxy s4 gt-i9506. The device supports NFC, however the actual arial for NFC is in the battery, and they do sell batteries without the NFC arial. So, without a supporting battery no NFC,


----------



## dladz (Dec 3, 2019)

DiamondJohn said:


> I have a Galaxy s4 gt-i9506. The device supports NFC, however the actual arial for NFC is in the battery, and they do sell batteries without the NFC arial. So, without a supporting battery no NFC,

Click to collapse



eBay mate official should be with NFC unless s region didn't have them / allow NFC .


----------



## Hawaiian Tater (Dec 3, 2019)

Aloha!

I'm here to ask the experts first before buying a new phone. My service is Boost and for the first time in my life, I am not trying to buy something cheap to save money, hence why I am asking before buying. I don't want to spend a grand or anything like that but I can afford something nice in the midrange category. The top thing I am looking for besides quality is a phone that I can reliably root. If I have to pay a little extra for a phone that I can root and do more with (and most importantly, delete all that bloatware!), it is worth the expense. I've used XDA once before a long time ago when I found someone who helped me root the phone I had. For simplicity, I hope this time to get something that is already known how to root. I'd be very happy to donate to anyone kind enough to help me with this process.

Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## CSA3 (Dec 3, 2019)

tsongming said:


> Good luck with the bootloader on any Huawei phone.
> 
> Those phones were a fantastic option until they decided to no longer be friendly to XDA users.

Click to collapse



I have never did such thing. I never really cared for bootloader nor did I need it before. As long as the phone works smooth as HTC 10 did, I'm perfectly fine. Like I said before, all I really care about is quality of my camera, battery life and design. Other things are just little details that wouldn't bother me that much. My second day with the phone (P30), I gotta say, I'm loving it. Camera is really good, specially night mode is really a difference maker, it actually takes kind of a render for 5-7 secs with that mode to make it perfect lol.


----------



## tsongming (Dec 3, 2019)

CSA3 said:


> I have never did such thing. I never really cared for bootloader nor did I need it before. As long as the phone works smooth as HTC 10 did, I'm perfectly fine. Like I said before, all I really care about is quality of my camera, battery life and design. Other things are just little details that wouldn't bother me that much. My second day with the phone (P30), I gotta say, I'm loving it. Camera is really good, specially night mode is really a difference maker, it actually takes kind of a render for 5-7 secs with that mode to make it perfect lol.

Click to collapse




Ahh I see, you already went ahead and bought the P30! 

You don't really care about whether or not the phone retains it's playstore certification, or whether it will continue to be able to pass safetynet? Go to playstore settings and check if your device is still playstore certified, if so it will not be long before that changes, and you will certainly lose many of the features that most mid-tier to top shelf phones enjoy. Such as NFC payment.

 There are many phones that have great cameras, and much better OS's and will continue to be safe to use and updatable well into the foreseeable future.


----------



## CSA3 (Dec 3, 2019)

tsongming said:


> Ahh I see, you already went ahead and bought the P30!
> 
> You don't really care about whether or not the phone retains it's playstore certification, or whether it will continue to be able to pass safetynet? Go to playstore settings and check if your device is still playstore certified, if so it will not be long before that changes, and you will certainly lose many of the features that most mid-tier to top shelf phones enjoy. Such as NFC payment.
> 
> There are many phones that have great cameras, and much better OS's and will continue to be safe to use and updatable well into the foreseeable future.

Click to collapse



So u think P30 will lose its' android functions because of the thing with America ? Well, first of all, I don't think Google would like to lose a client and it seems like it'll be America's and Google's loss if they don't work with Huawei because that would mean huawei would come stronger with their own system which is already happening and I think that's the reason USA kinda took a step back with their Huawei bs. Not that I ever used NFC properly but I think you're having a confusion. Android supports P30, it doesn't support Mate phones of Huawei, so yes my phone is play certified, not that I care really. I don't really feel Google or android is a must.


----------



## tsongming (Dec 3, 2019)

CSA3 said:


> So u think P30 will lose its' android functions because of the thing with America ? Well, first of all, I don't think Google would like to lose a client and it seems like it'll be America's and Google's loss if they don't work with Huawei because that would mean huawei would come stronger with their own system which is already happening and I think that's the reason USA kinda took a step back with their Huawei bs. Not that I ever used NFC properly but I think you're having a confusion. Android supports P30, it doesn't support Mate phones of Huawei, so yes my phone is play certified, not that I care really. I don't really feel Google or android is a must.

Click to collapse




You came here 2 days ago asking for pre-purchase advice. Did you not expect to receive the Pros and Cons? 

You push back when presented with well publicised facts, and absolutely the US decisions over Huawei will impact them deeply, and it will financially affect Google as well.  But It's not Google's decision. In the end, they must abide by the law, whether they like it or not.   For the record, I agree that the whole situation is absolutely ridiculous and foolish. Frankly, I am extremely pissed about Trump's asinine policies. 

However, even if there were no legal issues, I would still tell people to stay away from Huawei, simply because of the bootloader policy. This is XDA, and website is a development community and we deeply care about software remaining open source and publicly available. XDA is not some marketing outlet for locked down phones.

Now that you have your phone and you like it, then go enjoy it.  I can respect that, because yes is a sweet phone.  But with major potential issues, and if you spent the full retail price, then you should definitely consider all factors.  right?

In the end, I simply gave you warning about potential issues, intended as before buying advice.  That is the whole this point of this thread, You already bought the phone and that is final.  So go enjoy it and whatever happens is not for us. to decide only time will tell if it was a good decision.  I sincerely hope that it works out well for you and that you get at least 3 to 4 years of normal use, along with reliable updates.

---------- Post added at 09:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 AM ----------




Hawaiian Tater said:


> Aloha!
> 
> I'm here to ask the experts first before buying a new phone. My service is Boost and for the first time in my life, I am not trying to buy something cheap to save money, hence why I am asking before buying. I don't want to spend a grand or anything like that but I can afford something nice in the midrange category. The top thing I am looking for besides quality is a phone that I can reliably root. If I have to pay a little extra for a phone that I can root and do more with (and most importantly, delete all that bloatware!), it is worth the expense. I've used XDA once before a long time ago when I found someone who helped me root the phone I had. For simplicity, I hope this time to get something that is already known how to root. I'd be very happy to donate to anyone kind enough to help me with this process.
> 
> Thanks ahead of time.

Click to collapse



The Xiaomi Mi9 is probably one of the best deals that you can find right now and it has flagship specs across the board : 
At $349, you will probably not be able to find a better phone for the money.   https://www.amazon.com/Xiaomi-64GB-..._1?keywords=Xiaomi+Mi+9&qid=1575378368&sr=8-1

If you want to spend a little less you can get the Mi8 right now for about$250 and it has 2018's flagship specs.
https://www.amazon.com/Xiaomi-6-64G..._1?keywords=Xiaomi+Mi+8&qid=1575378915&sr=8-1

The camera's on both of these devices are absolutely stellar, both phones will play any game out there and both get incredible good battery life.  The only real drawback is a 2 week wait to be able to unlock the bootloader. Outside of that I highly recommend both phones.   If you want to spend a little more, at the moment you can find some  great deals on One Plus and Pixel.  But you will spend around $500 and both phones are truly no better , or much better than the Xiaomi phones.


----------



## CSA3 (Dec 3, 2019)

tsongming said:


> You came here 2 days ago asking for pre-purchase advice. Did you not expect to receive the Pros and Cons?
> 
> You push back when presented with well publicised facts, and absolutely the US decisions over Huawei will impact them deeply, and it will financially affect Google as well.  But It's not Google's decision. In the end, they must abide by the law, whether they like it or not.   For the record, I agree that the whole situation is absolutely ridiculous and foolish. Frankly, I am extremely pissed about Trump's asinine policies.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## 350Rocket (Dec 3, 2019)

I've held the p30 pro in the store recently and it felt like the most awesome phone I've ever touched. But I wouldn't want to take the risk in buying it right now. Maybe it will turn out fine, but there is a chance that it won't. The locked bootloader is a big deal too. My OnePlus 5 is coming up on its (probably) last update q2 of next year (Android pie) and I plan to hang on to it for another couple years since the hardware can handle it. I will have to unlock the bootloader to keep it updated at some point in the near future.


----------



## tsongming (Dec 4, 2019)

350Rocket said:


> I've held the p30 pro in the store recently and it felt like the most awesome phone I've ever touched. But I wouldn't want to take the risk in buying it right now. Maybe it will turn out fine, but there is a chance that it won't. The locked bootloader is a big deal too. My OnePlus 5 is coming up on its (probably) last update q2 of next year (Android pie) and I plan to hang on to it for another couple years since the hardware can handle it. I will have to unlock the bootloader to keep it updated at some point in the near future.

Click to collapse



I agree, I had considered buying the P30 and needed to move to something else because my last phone was on its last legs.  

I also strongly considered the Oneplus 6T and only ended up choosing my Xiaomi Mi8, because I managed to find one that was brand new and well below retail. Making it a deal too good to pass up.  But I have no regrets it's been great.  But I plan to get OnePlus next, because I haven't owned one yet, and I love Oxygen OS.

Oneplus seems to be an excellent device and everyone that I know who owns one absolutely loves it.  In your case, if you decide to unlock the bootloader you have many fantastic rom options including Havoc, and the soon to be released Evolution 3.0. 

Plus you have the new soon to be official Lineage 17.0 by Codeworkx, who is without a doubt one of the most highly respected developers on XDA.  In fact OnePlus  themselves provide him with free upgrades to a new device every time they release something new.  So I don't blame you, I would use that phone until it dies an unrepairable hardware death.


----------



## Raresh T (Dec 9, 2019)

It's time to change my phone, from an Samsung S6, due to the fact that the battery can't last a whole day. Been thinking about Samsung M30s with his huge battery, but the reviews aren't quite promising. I am looking for a phone that can last 15 hours/day at least, on a data connection (between 2 bars of 3g and 1 bar of 4g) (don't have WiFi at all at work). Not into gaming, most of the time just browsing, listening to music, social and mail. I have a budget of around 350€. Can anyone help me?


----------



## alexsoftware (Dec 9, 2019)

*Hard choice*

Hi guys,
My LG G6 is... well i need a new phone!  My first idea is of course the MI9TPRO, which i could find around 330€

But then i've seen that the LG g8s would cost like 30€ more. They both have a nice snapdragon 855, i was thinking that the LG
being a bit "flagshippy" could have a bit better overall build quality and is waterproof (but battery is bit smaller).

Now... it's hard for me. I still hate LG since Nexus 5x, i had it and got the infamous bootloop and they refused to repair it back then.
I switched then to LG g6 only because at the moment back then it was a good choice for my budget.
and now... look again like that? or should i go with xiaomi this time?

i need to decide before christmas. 
I hope to hear some advice from you, thanks in advance


----------



## 350Rocket (Dec 9, 2019)

alexsoftware said:


> Hi guys,
> My LG G6 is... well i need a new phone! My first idea is of course the MI9TPRO, which i could find around 330€
> 
> But then i've seen that the LG g8s would cost like 30€ more. They both have a nice snapdragon 855, i was thinking that the LG
> ...

Click to collapse




Did the g6 have hardware failure too?


----------



## alexsoftware (Dec 9, 2019)

350Rocket said:


> Did the g6 have hardware failure too?

Click to collapse



actually not. only front glass has some cracks and phone is quite slow right now.


----------



## Raresh T (Dec 10, 2019)

alexsoftware said:


> Hi guys,
> My LG G6 is... well i need a new phone! My first idea is of course the MI9TPRO, which i could find around 330€
> 
> But then i've seen that the LG g8s would cost like 30€ more. They both have a nice snapdragon 855, i was thinking that the LG
> ...

Click to collapse



And you ve tried custom roms, kernels, overclocking your phone? Seems is quite supported. Also, search FDE. Ai as well. Works wonder on my Samsung S6


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## sykozylot (Dec 10, 2019)

*Hello with next phone*

Hey everyone! Could use your help. I'm looking for:

-HDR screen for steaming Netflix, Prime, Disney+
-90hz or higher refresh rate
-Headphone jack
-T-Mobile US compatibility

Budget $600 or less USD.

Having a hard time finding one that checks all the boxes. Thanks!


----------



## niyonsv (Dec 10, 2019)

Have asked a while ago but at that time my phone was working without any issues. But last week it fell down from very height, now it's usable but to replace it's parts it cost a bit lot.

So now planning to buy a new one. My requirements are:

- price around $350 (₹25,000)
- new or last year released one (pre owned)
- should have enough stable custom ROM support
- won't mind if it has notch
- AMOLED screen (haven't used any, that's why)

I also want to know which phone or band is most popular among custom ROM developers?


----------



## 350Rocket (Dec 11, 2019)

Raresh T said:


> And you ve tried custom roms, kernels, overclocking your phone? Seems is quite supported. Also, search FDE. Ai as well. Works wonder on my Samsung S6

Click to collapse



I had an s6 over 2 years ago and a custom rom based on TouchWiz did wonders for it. It ran faster, had better features and was very stable. It changed my opinion on Samsung. Unfortunately the Canadian variant of the s8 I had after the s6 was completely unrootable so I switched to phones that didn't need rooting or custom roms (OnePlus 5 and pixel XL) but could easily be unlocked when support ends and custom roms are the only option.


----------



## Raresh T (Dec 11, 2019)

niyonsv said:


> Have asked a while ago but at that time my phone was working without any issues. But last week it fell down from very height, now it's usable but to replace it's parts it cost a bit lot.
> 
> So now planning to buy a new one. My requirements are:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try the Xiaomi Redmi Note 8 Pro. Seems quite promising. Or if you want even more features, the Xiaomi Mi Note 10 Pro launches this December with some interesting specs.


----------



## niyonsv (Dec 11, 2019)

Raresh T said:


> Try the Xiaomi Redmi Note 8 Pro. Seems quite promising. Or if you want even more features, the Xiaomi Mi Note 10 Pro launches this December with some interesting specs.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply. But I couldn't find any custom ROM for Note 8 Pro and I also doubt the Note 10 Pro. What about 6T now? Is it a good or bad choice?


----------



## Raresh T (Dec 11, 2019)

niyonsv said:


> Thanks for the reply. But I couldn't find any custom ROM for Note 8 Pro and I also doubt the Note 10 Pro. What about 6T now? Is it a good or bad choice?

Click to collapse



Mate, the Note 8 Pro is praised a lot on youtube. Some even call it the best phone of the year. Of course it doesnt have a custom rom yet, the phone has barely been 2 months out. What do you expect ? Two months and it already has twrp and root guides. I can bet there are gonna be some roms surely in February at least. Xiaomi has a nice relationship with developers after all.

Even the Oneplus 6T, launched in october 2018, had the first roms in december 2018 - january 2019.


----------



## niyonsv (Dec 11, 2019)

Raresh T said:


> Mate, the Note 8 Pro is praised a lot on youtube. Some even call it the best phone of the year. Of course it doesnt have a custom rom yet, the phone has barely been 2 months out. What do you expect ? Two months and it already has twrp and root guides. I can bet there are gonna be some roms surely in February at least. Xiaomi has a nice relationship with developers after all.
> 
> Even the Oneplus 6T, launched in october 2018, had the first roms in december 2018 - january 2019.

Click to collapse



Sorry mate, I thought Note 8 was released a long ago. I bought one Note 7 Pro very long ago and at that time I read some news on 8 Pro, so I thought 8 Pro is an old one. I just checked the Note 7 Pro's ROMs thread and found too many official ROM releases. That's a great.

I just read the features of Note 8 Pro and it is a very impressive phone. But two things I dislike is that the processor is MediaTek (why they choose this one instead of 730 or something?) and the display is IPS, not an AMOLED.


----------



## santi turi (Dec 12, 2019)

*help to choice*

hi everyone, i need a tablet to root for to play games wich model economic i could buy


----------



## Raresh T (Dec 12, 2019)

santi turi said:


> hi everyone, i need a tablet to root for to play games wich model economic i could buy

Click to collapse



Why do you need root ? With root you at most can get around 20% more performance. Cheap tablet with root are still bad for gaming. Buy something like Samsung tab s4.


----------



## shampow (Dec 12, 2019)

santi turi said:


> hi everyone, i need a tablet to root for to play games wich model economic i could buy

Click to collapse



Huawei Honor pad 5?


----------



## Hawaiian Tater (Dec 13, 2019)

tsongming said:


> The Xiaomi Mi9 is probably one of the best deals that you can find right now and it has flagship specs across the board :
> At $349, you will probably not be able to find a better phone for the money.   https://www.amazon.com/Xiaomi-64GB-..._1?keywords=Xiaomi+Mi+9&qid=1575378368&sr=8-1
> 
> If you want to spend a little less you can get the Mi8 right now for about$250 and it has 2018's flagship specs.
> ...

Click to collapse



I very much like that first one there and it is definitely within my price range. As long as I don't go over $500, I'll be okay. Forgive the noob questions. It's an unlocked phone, meaning I can use it with any service, including Boost? I always just bought Boost phones before. Also, I noticed it does not have an external storage to plug my sd card into. I don't know that it would specifically be a problem but one of the main things I use my phone for is connecting to my car with bluetooth and playing music while I am out driving Uber. As long as this phone has plenty of internal storage space and I can transfer all my mp3 from my computer to the phone, I don't specifically need the sd card. Also, can I play mp3s on these new phones or are they set up now where you can only play music you buy through a service? Cause that would be an absolute dealbreaker. Gotta have my tunes and I do not want to pay for the thousands of mp3s I already have.


----------



## tsongming (Dec 13, 2019)

Hawaiian Tater said:


> I very much like that first one there and it is definitely within my price range. As long as I don't go over $500, I'll be okay. Forgive the noob questions. It's an unlocked phone, meaning I can use it with any service, including Boost? I always just bought Boost phones before. Also, I noticed it does not have an external storage to plug my sd card into. I don't know that it would specifically be a problem but one of the main things I use my phone for is connecting to my car with bluetooth and playing music while I am out driving Uber. As long as this phone has plenty of internal storage space and I can transfer all my mp3 from my computer to the phone, I don't specifically need the sd card. Also, can I play mp3s on these new phones or are they set up now where you can only play music you buy through a service? Cause that would be an absolute dealbreaker. Gotta have my tunes and I do not want to pay for the thousands of mp3s I already have.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately Boost is owned by Sprint uses mostly CDMA Frequencies, and a very limited range of LTE bands. Although many unlocked phones will have some compatible LTE bands, not many have compatible CDMA frequencies. In fact, you will have a hard time buying any unlocked phones that work with CDMA ( Sprint and verizon)   

Here is something else that you should know.  There is a federal mandate which is making Sprint and verizon switch to LTE and leave CDMA so the CDMA bands can be used specifically for government use such as Police, Firefighters ambulance etc.

Read about that here : https://www.verizonwireless.com/support/knowledge-base-218813/
and more here: https://www.quora.com/When-are-mobi...nd-Why-is-USA-still-using-it-on-a-large-scale

*Boost currently uses these bands:*
_*Frequency Bands*_

*LTE*

B25 (1900 +)	
B26 (850 +)	
B41 (TD 2500)

*CDMA*
BC0 (800)	
BC1 (1900 PCS)


The Global version of the Xiaomi Mi 9 is called Battle Angel :   It only supports 1 band for Boost. So Yes, it will work. but not very well.

https://www.frequencycheck.com/carr...ce_brand_id_eq]=171&q[full_name_cont]=&utf8=✓

If you would like to get away from the crappy locked, overpriced phones offered by  current CDMA carriers such as Verizon, Sprint and their subsidiaries such as Boost, Virgin etc,   Then Migrate to Tmobile of ATT.


Not only do you have the option of At&T and Tmobile. But there are countless subsidiaries and "MVNO" carriers that use their network.  You can find pricing just as good as what you are currently paying and you will have a lot more options with what phones you can use, whether or not they are unlocked ( meaning working with any carrier) and whether or not the bootloader is unlockable.  Which allows you to use custom roms, or improved custom versions of the stock software.

Absolutely the Mi9 is a fantastic phone, just not on the Boost network.

Use the frequency check page that I linked above to help you.  Always check that the bands are compatible with your carrier and if buying a Xiaomi, or any other brand make sure that it is a Global device, and not made specifically for Asia.   Global devices have Frequencies for the US, Canada, South America, Europe etc.

Good Luck.


----------



## santi turi (Dec 13, 2019)

Raresh T said:


> Why do you need root ? With root you at most can get around 20% more performance. Cheap tablet with root are still bad for gaming. Buy something like Samsung tab s4.

Click to collapse



any mod games dont work without root and lucky patcher


----------



## Hawaiian Tater (Dec 14, 2019)

tsongming said:


> Unfortunately Boost is owned by Sprint uses mostly CDMA Frequencies, and a very limited range of LTE bands. Although many unlocked phones will have some compatible LTE bands, not many have compatible CDMA frequencies. In fact, you will have a hard time buying any unlocked phones that work with CDMA ( Sprint and verizon)
> 
> Here is something else that you should know.  There is a federal mandate which is making Sprint and verizon switch to LTE and leave CDMA so the CDMA bands can be used specifically for government use such as Police, Firefighters ambulance etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't *have* to keep Boost. I've just had them a long time and they only charge me $35 a month. One of the other things I like about Boost is that my legal name is not attached to the account and I kinda like that. Ya never know who might try to track you down with your phone info. It's not a dealbreaker though.

So anyways... you seem willing to help walk me through this process and you obviously know what you are talking about. I'll happily pay you for your time if you'll keep advising me through the buying then rooting process. I put in a little something to get us started but I am very willing to continue donating throughout. I have never gotten a pricey phone before and I wanna make sure I get this right. Your help is worth my money. :good:

Another quick question... is it possible to block all ads on phones? Cause I love the hell out of my browser adblockers.

I'll continue researching the links you provided in the meantime.


----------



## tsongming (Dec 14, 2019)

Hawaiian Tater said:


> I don't *have* to keep Boost. I've just had them a long time and they only charge me $35 a month. One of the other things I like about Boost is that my legal name is not attached to the account and I kinda like that. Ya never know who might try to track you down with your phone info. It's not a dealbreaker though.
> 
> So anyways... you seem willing to help walk me through this process and you obviously know what you are talking about. I'll happily pay you for your time if you'll keep advising me through the buying then rooting process. I put in a little something to get us started but I am very willing to continue donating throughout. I have never gotten a pricey phone before and I wanna make sure I get this right. Your help is worth my money. :good:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Thank you! 

Your appreciation is very motivating, and anything that you need just let me know.

Also you can message me privately here on XDA, I check my XDA messages several times everyday and I will certainly help you through every step.

*To answer you question about ads:*
Absolutely you can completely block ads, and never see any ads whatsoever,  ( I have not see any ads on any of my devices for years)  You will not even see the black boxes that are sometimes left when using firewall ad blocking.  By the way, Xiaomi phones are excellent at fully blocking ads, and excellent for customization, the cameras are outstanding and in addition to the stock Cam you can also use the ported Pixel Camera  which does some things better than any camera.

I will send you a friend request through XDA, to make it easier to contact me privately.
I am going to sleep now. but I will talk to you soon.

Tony


----------



## Needaphoneagain (Dec 15, 2019)

Whelp. I am looking for a new phone and need some help. 
I would not think what I want is that complicated but it ended up being that way. 

Basically I have a google pixel 2 that is okay. But I have replaced it 4 times under warranty and it is finally paid off so I can replace it while it is still worth a little money. 
My biggest issues I ever had with the phone (other than reliability) was the lack of a headphone jack and wireless charging. 

I think the perfect phone is the Note 9 (if not a little bit big). I tried to buy one last week on Ebay that said it was new, but it turned out to be a year old and it is getting refunded. I have a hard time paying $800 for a new one being that it is  older now (maybe $600 max for a new one). 

But these are the things I would like:
Water proof (IPS68 I believe it is the current norm for phones)
Headphone jack
No hole punched out for a front camera (a chin bar would be okay if needed, like the iphone bar for example)
Fingerprint reader on the back
A camera comparable to the Pixel 2
Battery life of the Pixel 2 or better 
Wireless charging
USB Type C
Always on display (or at least a LED notification light)
Work on Verizon

I do not play games on the phone or anything intensive. But I use the camera at work to take pictures of parts, the GPS on the motorcycle (hence the water resistance and battery life plus I stream lots of music), and the always on display is important because then I dont need to touch the phone to check for messages. 

I dont really have a budget, but I care more about value than anything else. I dont mind spending $1,100 if it is truly perfect, but if it has compromises I then that is a problem. 

Are there other options I dont know about?


Edit
Found a new note 9 for a reasonable price. If it is new then I should be good.


----------



## Nemix77 (Dec 15, 2019)

I need a new phone soon, Redmi Note 8 Pro is a no go unless, I don't care about development support. 
From what I know, all the good developers (Xiaomi EU, MiuiMix, etc.) have given up on Mediatek chip and rightfully so.
I feel bummed because for the specs, the Redmi Note 8 Pro is priced extremely good however, I'm not content with just root.
So I'm now trying to decide between the slower Redmi Note 8 or more expensive but not faster Redmi K30.  

*Please don't tell me there's going to be development support for the Redmi Note 8 Pro and the phone is just too new right now (I have my sources).*


----------



## CamoGeko (Dec 15, 2019)

Nemix77 said:


> I need a new phone soon, Redmi Note 8 Pro is a no go unless, I don't care about development support.
> From what I know, all the good developers (Xiaomi EU, MiuiMix, etc.) have given up on Mediatek chip and rightfully so.
> I feel bummed because for the specs, the Redmi Note 8 Pro is priced extremely good however, I'm not content with just root.
> So I'm now trying to decide between the slower Redmi Note 8 or more expensive but not faster Redmi K30.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you get a OnePlus device you'll have every bit of development support you want here on XDA. Or maybe something like a cheap older Pixel.


----------



## tsongming (Dec 15, 2019)

Nemix77 said:


> I need a new phone soon, Redmi Note 8 Pro is a no go unless, I don't care about development support.
> From what I know, all the good developers (Xiaomi EU, MiuiMix, etc.) have given up on Mediatek chip and rightfully so.
> I feel bummed because for the specs, the Redmi Note 8 Pro is priced extremely good however, I'm not content with just root.
> So I'm now trying to decide between the slower Redmi Note 8 or more expensive but not faster Redmi K30.
> ...

Click to collapse




Avoid Mediatek processor's and as long as the bootloader is unlockable there will very likely be development.   Also if you budget is $200 this version of the phone is available with the snapdragon processor : https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B082FRMQXX/ref=sspa_mw_detail_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Frankly, if you can spend $200 why not spend $50 more and buy the Mi 8. It seriously has everything I out could want in a phone and for cheap! The snapdragon 845 will blow any 2019 mid range processor away in terms of performance, the battery life is excellent and it has an extremely good camera. Finally, yes plenty of great ROMs, including the actual Pixel 3 XL rom,  and Xiaomi.EU is absolutely outstanding, and they just released their 12 build on Android 10.. extremely stable.

I wouldn't bother with MiuiMix, they simply add a  kernel based on outdated source to Xiaomi.Eu and some redundant manual battery savings which are handled automatically by Mi AI, so pointless.


----------



## Nemix77 (Dec 16, 2019)

CamoGeko said:


> If you get a OnePlus device you'll have every bit of development support you want here on XDA. Or maybe something like a cheap older Pixel.

Click to collapse



I'm going to agree with you one this one but let list a few reasons why I cannot get a OnePlus device:

- Budget (Although OnePlus 8 Lite maybe coming)
- No 3.5mm jack 
- AMOLED (No love for burn-in panels)

All things aside I'd love to try out OxygenOS with root and mods. Developer support seems to be really good for OnePlus devices too.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## fedett92 (Dec 16, 2019)

Good evening,
I'm planning to retire my companion of lots of adventures, Samsung Galaxy Note 4.
Since the newest model, Galaxy Note 10+ is way out of my budget, I'm looking for alternatives. 

I would like a long lasting phone and Sony Xperia and pixel have always fascinated me. 
I've found the Sony Xperia 1 at 550€, while the pixel 3a xl is placed at 479€.
Technically speaking the Sony Xperia should be the best pick, considering the tech specs but I'm really intrigued by the pixel phone because of. 
-top camera, even without ultra wide
-long lasting support and updates 
-lot of support here at xda and internet forums 
-especially for this model, a really powerful battery for heavy usage

I'm just concerned about the 64gb only (now I'm using a 128gb SD card) and about the performance. 
Maybe the Xperia is more future proof given its specs? 

I don't play games, but I used it quite heavily every day with pictures, surfing, lot of messaging (no fb, Twitter, ig) and different working tasks (pdf, excel etc).

Thank you


----------



## shampow (Dec 16, 2019)

I'd go with Xperia 1 without a doubt if specs.
I'd look Xiaomi and OnePlus devices though, or even the Axon 10, if you want more XDA activity in that price range.


----------



## 350Rocket (Dec 17, 2019)

Nemix77 said:


> I'm going to agree with you one this one but let list a few reasons why I cannot get a OnePlus device:
> 
> - Budget (Although OnePlus 8 Lite maybe coming)
> - No 3.5mm jack
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm selling a pixel XL 128gb that I replaced with another OnePlus 5 (my first one I had 2 years then drowned in the ocean).

The pixel has very slight burn in at the bottom, but I think it has very little usage because the battery is at 96% health and it was on a year old version of the beta program software. Also some minor scratches on the screen. 

The OnePlus I bought was definitely used a bit more but has 91% battery health and zero burn in on the screen and almost zero scratch on the screen (definitely seems to be a bit more durable glass and AMOLED compared to the pixel and an s8 (I had one twice). 

My original op5 also got no burn in after 2 years and very minor scratches on the screen. I even dropped that one a few times and only got a couple dents.


----------



## Nemix77 (Dec 17, 2019)

Still deciding right now but I'll PM you if anything.


----------



## Warren_Orange (Dec 19, 2019)

Hi.

After many years of running stock and using Huawei's (p9 plus, p20 pro) and Xiaomi (note 6 pro) I have decided to go back to my old habits and start flashing phones again.  

At the moment I am using a Moto X that I flashed with Lineage 6 and I have caught the flashing bug again..  I bought a Pixel 2XL thinking I could get along with a stock experience but I hate the size and all the google intrusive crap. 

I have been offered a Nexus 5X for £60 but I am scared about the bootloop issue but ROM activity looks great for an old phone.
What other 2nd hand phone would be great for a flasher?

Phone must have Amoled if possible and be no bigger than 5.5 inch.  Max £60/$70.


----------



## 350Rocket (Dec 19, 2019)

Warren_Orange said:


> Hi.
> 
> After many years of running stock and using Huawei's (p9 plus, p20 pro) and Xiaomi (note 6 pro) I have decided to go back to my old habits and start flashing phones again.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Original pixel/pixel XL, OnePlus 3 or 3t are the first to come to my mind for an older rom friendly phone. Nexus 5x is getting fairly old now and it could have the boot loop issue. However with this much time passed it it didn't fail already maybe it just won't. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Warren_Orange (Dec 19, 2019)

350Rocket said:


> Original pixel/pixel XL, OnePlus 3 or 3t are the first to come to my mind for an older rom friendly phone. Nexus 5x is getting fairly old now and it could have the boot loop issue. However with this much time passed it it didn't fail already maybe it just won't.

Click to collapse



Hi.

I'm not into the bezels of those phones but I may reconsider. I think I may have to up my budget to around a ton.  I have my eye on a OP 5T but the size is a turn off.


----------



## 350Rocket (Dec 19, 2019)

Warren_Orange said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm not into the bezels of those phones but I may reconsider. I think I may have to up my budget to around a ton.  I have my eye on a OP 5T but the size is a turn off.

Click to collapse



I have the OnePlus 5 and I love it. I'd prefer the 5t obviously because of the bezels but I find the 5 very comfortable and easy to hold when I'm using it for work. The pixel XL is much less ergonomic at the same size. 

I would love a more modern looking phone but this is the best deal I could get at the performance level and I wanted dual Sims for work. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Warren_Orange (Dec 19, 2019)

350Rocket said:


> I have the OnePlus 5 and I love it. I'd prefer the 5t obviously because of the bezels but I find the 5 very comfortable and easy to hold when I'm using it for work. The pixel XL is much less ergonomic at the same size.
> 
> I would love a more modern looking phone but this is the best deal I could get at the performance level and I wanted dual Sims for work.

Click to collapse




Yes I think it will be the OP5t at some point in the future.  I'm shocked by how poor the Amoled is on the Pixel 2 XL and this was meant to be a later revision. OP5 screens are much better as they are from Samsung not LG.


----------



## 350Rocket (Dec 19, 2019)

Warren_Orange said:


> Yes I think it will be the OP5t at some point in the future.  I'm shocked by how poor the Amoled is on the Pixel 2 XL and this was meant to be a later revision. OP5 screens are much better as they are from Samsung not LG.

Click to collapse



I noticed the same. Also the glass doesn't scratch as easily on the OnePlus 5 compared to the pixel XL or Samsung s8 I had. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## CamoGeko (Dec 19, 2019)

350Rocket said:


> I noticed the same. Also the glass doesn't scratch as easily on the OnePlus 5 compared to the pixel XL or Samsung s8 I had.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



OnePlus 5 is still one of the most well rounded Android devices released in recent years. Its a great build, its light, easy to unlock and flash ROMs, decent battery etc... 

I had one myself for about 6 months before I moved to the Essential Phone, passed on the OP5 to my step-dad and now my mum uses it. So its literally been all over, and still going strong! Love that phone. :good:


----------



## 350Rocket (Dec 19, 2019)

CamoGeko said:


> OnePlus 5 is still one of the most well rounded Android devices released in recent years. Its a great build, its light, easy to unlock and flash ROMs, decent battery etc...
> 
> 
> 
> I had one myself for about 6 months before I moved to the Essential Phone, passed on the OP5 to my step-dad and now my mum uses it. So its literally been all over, and still going strong! Love that phone. :good:

Click to collapse



I had mine for 2 years. Forgot it in my shorts and jumped in the ocean. Best phone I've had but I thought I'd try something different since I had to buy another one anywauy. I tried the Galaxy s8, then a pixel XL, eventually had to go back to the OnePlus. Mainly for the dual Sims but everything else is better except maybe for the camera which is still amazing, just not quite up to the pixel. Not noticeable in daily use but probably if I compared them side by side. 

I need to soon get ready to unlock it for when software support finally ends and I need to flash custom roms. 

I've dropped both op5's a couple of times with minor dings and scratches and that's it. The second one is almost like new still, the first was pretty beat up but had a fairly scratch free screen still. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## snyft (Dec 22, 2019)

I'm looking for a 500$ phone (cheaper is better).
I want custom rom's, good camera, good battery, 3.5 jack and hopefully 2 years android os support. 
I have scoured the internet and it seems for now my options are:
Redmi K20 Pro 8GB RAM 256GB - $410
Xiaomi Mi Note 10 6GB RAM 128GB - $540
OnePlus 7T 8GB RAM 256GB. - $540

That being said i can wait to early next year if any new interesting phones are on the horizon (k30 maybe?)

The Redmi is cheapest and most interesting, i have my doubts about their support for newer android versions though (they release too many phones yearly).
OnePlus is a well known brand that i think will have good OS support.

I have no idea what to decide though really. Any ideas, thoughts and suggestions would be nice.


----------



## Raresh T (Dec 22, 2019)

snyft said:


> I'm looking for a 500$ phone (cheaper is better).
> I want custom rom's, good camera, good battery, 3.5 jack and hopefully 2 years android os support.
> I have scoured the internet and it seems for now my options are:
> Redmi K20 Pro 8GB RAM 256GB - $410
> ...

Click to collapse



New phones are always gonna come. Now all 3 phones have extraordinary potential. All 3 are close to the best phones in their category. See which one you like the most. All to your preference. Personally i would go with the redmi, price wise. You can use the spare 100$ to buy some nice headphones.


----------



## snyft (Dec 23, 2019)

Raresh T said:


> New phones are always gonna come. Now all 3 phones have extraordinary potential. All 3 are close to the best phones in their category. See which one you like the most. All to your preference. Personally i would go with the redmi, price wise. You can use the spare 100$ to buy some nice headphones.

Click to collapse



I really like the redmi BUT i don't like this having to pay somebody to unlock ur phone if it bricks. I don't have any Xiaomi service center near me.
The camera and sound quality also have me a bit worried.
Ugh why it have to be hard to buy things.


----------



## Raresh T (Dec 23, 2019)

snyft said:


> I really like the redmi BUT i don't like this having to pay somebody to unlock ur phone if it bricks. I don't have any Xiaomi service center near me.
> The camera and sound quality also have me a bit worried.
> Ugh why it have to be hard to buy things.

Click to collapse



Personally i am going with an Xiaomi Note 8 Pro for this christmas. Custom roms arent what they ve used to be, a groundbreaking feature than speeds up your phone twice or somewhat like that. With root you barely get around 15% more performance, at the cost of your warranty. The amount of bloatware on a phone with 8 gigs of ram is going to slow it down only negligible.  540 $ are a lot of money, to buy a fast value deprecating piece of plastic/ glass. Considering that i ve payed 1100 $ for a  very good gaming pc 2 years ago (still can play red dead redemption on 4k),  paying half of it for a phone isnt worth it. The redmi and xiaomi holds the best value, money - what you get. Oneplus is more brand than phone. Used to be way cheaper the other years. If you really want to buy a good phone, go with oneplus. You could even go with the mclaren version. Good luck and happy christmas !


----------



## snyft (Dec 23, 2019)

Raresh T said:


> Personally i am going with an Xiaomi Note 8 Pro for this christmas. Custom roms arent what they ve used to be, a groundbreaking feature than speeds up your phone twice or somewhat like that. With root you barely get around 15% more performance, at the cost of your warranty. The amount of bloatware on a phone with 8 gigs of ram is going to slow it down only negligible.  540 $ are a lot of money, to buy a fast value deprecating piece of plastic/ glass. Considering that i ve payed 1100 $ for a  very good gaming pc 2 years ago (still can play red dead redemption on 4k),  paying half of it for a phone isnt worth it. The redmi and xiaomi holds the best value, money - what you get. Oneplus is more brand than phone. Used to be way cheaper the other years. If you really want to buy a good phone, go with oneplus. You could even go with the mclaren version. Good luck and happy christmas !

Click to collapse



Yeah I changed my mind on the price point. Oneplus is too expensive.  
Will probably also buy a Note 8 Pro we will see. 
Just hope i can use Nova launcher on MIUI.

Thank you! Happy Christmas and a good new year to you as well


----------



## djsolidsnake86 (Dec 24, 2019)

currently i have mido, i love the community modding, what device can i choose for move on?


----------



## CamoGeko (Dec 24, 2019)

djsolidsnake86 said:


> currently i have mido, i love the community modding, what device can i choose for move on?

Click to collapse



There's still plenty of development going on for the Snapdragon 835 devices. Those are your best bet if you love community modding so much.


Sent from my mata using Thebear Blue XDA Labs


----------



## djsolidsnake86 (Dec 24, 2019)

CamoGeko said:


> There's still plenty of development going on for the Snapdragon 835 devices. Those are your best bet if you love community modding so much.
> 
> 
> Sent from my mata using Thebear Blue XDA Labs

Click to collapse



what about mi 9 lite?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## HatMan22 (Dec 26, 2019)

Please help me to buy a dev friendly mobile.
- Near $200 (best money value)
- Custom ROM support
- Good Processor and GPU (going to use for app development)
- 4 GB RAM
- Camera does not matters.
- Good Battery if possible


----------



## DonnieFox (Dec 26, 2019)

Hi, i'm looking for a new phone. My budget is up to 500€. I'm from Germany, if this maybe matters for considerations about manufacturer or model.
I don't use the phone much, mainly for phone calls, as calendar and notebook, some internet browsing, when necessary. And I would like to use the phone for listening music and audio apps. 

must haves:
- good and maintained custom rom support (just normal Lineage)
- easy to unlock
- headphone jack
- long lasting (robustness and quality of hardware should make it last about 4 years+) 
- long battery lifetime
- small sized (compareable to my Galaxy S4 mini, a bit bigger is ok)
- fingerprint sensor or face recognation

nice to haves:
- manufacturer supports unlocking (no loss of warranty)/custom ROMs
- manufacturer with a sustainable concept (like fairphone)
I thought about buying a shiftphone - I like the concept very much and there is a lineage rom for the shiftphone, but not with very much maintaince and support. So I’m afraid of experiencing major bugs and I just want the phone to work for a while, after i set it up
- good audio


----------



## Raresh T (Dec 26, 2019)

DonnieFox said:


> Hi, i'm looking for a new phone. My budget is up to 500€. I'm from Germany, if this maybe matters for considerations about manufacturer or model.
> I don't use the phone much, mainly for phone calls, as calendar and notebook, some internet browsing, when necessary. And I would like to use the phone for listening music and audio apps.
> 
> must haves:
> ...

Click to collapse



Mate, instead of throwing 500 euros on a expensive phone, why not go with a midrange one? Guaranteed manufacturer suport for at least 2 years. After 2 years you can just change it for another mid range phone. Just bought an Xiaomi Note 8 Pro (just 220€) and i am impressed by it so far. Battery lasts me around 2 days (same type of usage as you). Custom roms arent what they ve used to be. You barely gonna notice a difference on a phone with 6+ gb of ram. And the amount of bloatware isnt going to slow your phone at all. Size seems it matters for you, problem is there are less and less phones on that size. Now you ve got articles that include the s8 as a "small phone". There are almost no chances to get a decent smaller phone nowadays.


----------



## DonnieFox (Dec 26, 2019)

Raresh T said:


> Mate, instead of throwing 500 euros on a expensive phone, why not go with a midrange one? Guaranteed manufacturer suport for at least 2 years. After 2 years you can just change it for another mid range phone. Just bought an Xiaomi Note 8 Pro (just 220€) and i am impressed by it so far. Battery lasts me around 2 days (same type of usage as you). Custom roms arent what they ve used to be. You barely gonna notice a difference on a phone with 6+ gb of ram. And the amount of bloatware isnt going to slow your phone at all. Size seems it matters for you, problem is there are less and less phones on that size. Now you ve got articles that include the s8 as a "small phone". There are almost no chances to get a decent smaller phone nowadays.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your suggestions. I'd be happy to find a phone for about 200€ (500 is my limit, but it's absolutly not necessary to reach it ). But I would prefer to set up the phone once and have it for a longer time instead of buying a new one every two years. It's just the way I prefer it with most things and most time it works well for me.
I'm not really aware about recent developements of custom roms vs stock roms, but I would prefer to have no bloatware and features like privacy guard.
Size could be an issue, I guess, but I hoped for something like the compact models from sony. I'll certainly have to find some compromises.


----------



## Amirk365 (Dec 28, 2019)

djsolidsnake86 said:


> what about mi 9 lite?

Click to collapse



I have it. Love it. No regrets


----------



## juanq214 (Dec 30, 2019)

HatMan22 said:


> Please help me to buy a dev friendly mobile.
> - Near $200 (best money value)
> - Custom ROM support
> - Good Processor and GPU (going to use for app development)
> ...

Click to collapse



Redmi note 8 seems to fulfill what you are looking for. 

Sent from my Redmi K20 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 AM ----------




DonnieFox said:


> Hi, i'm looking for a new phone. My budget is up to 500€. I'm from Germany, if this maybe matters for considerations about manufacturer or model.
> 
> I don't use the phone much, mainly for phone calls, as calendar and notebook, some internet browsing, when necessary. And I would like to use the phone for listening music and audio apps.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Small phones in that price range are extinct. I would recommend a One plus 7 pro, it does all you required except for the size. The last small top of the line phone I can recall is the Xiaomi mi6, but it launched in 2017 and has a Snapdragon 835. If you can live with that go for it, though I doubt you can find a new unit, you'd have to go for a second hand one. 

Sent from my Redmi K20 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archardor (Dec 30, 2019)

*Honor 20 vs Samsung A70*

Hello everyone!

I get to choose between the Honor 20 or Samsung A70 as part of my new contract and im not sure which one to get. Im leaning towards the Honor but I have a few questions to ask and would like a recommendation overall. 

What I am looking for? - I like to play old PC games ported to Android. GTA SA, Bully, Excom, Don't Starve, etc. I have bought a reasonable amount of games on the Google play store and would like to continue playing them on the new device. 

What I care about in a phone? - Productivity. Fast phone, good specs, CPU, GPU. 

What is somewhat important?  - Battery. I have an A5 with an Exynos and a 3000mAH so any of the phones will be an upgrade. I am not aware if the Honor or Samsung A70 have any unremovable bloatware that will drain the battery really fast and would like to know if they do have such bloatware. 1 day of general use (messenger, a bit of youtube, 30 mins of gaming) is what I will be happy with. Though the less bloatware, the better.

What I dont care about unless the part is really, really outdated and total trash? - Screen. Cameras. Fingerprint sensor. Pay apps. Wireless charging. 

Disclaimer: I would like to try Fortnite on my phone, dont judge me please. Its just the only BR without bots as to my knowledge.  I am unaware if the Samsung A70 is supported and would like an update on the matter. Honor 10 is listed as a supported device as far as I know.

What I know about the Samsung A70?
It has a better battery than the Honor 20.
It can use Google play without any problems and I get to keep my games.
It has much slower specs than the Honor 20. 

What is bugging me about the A70? - Can I play Fortnite on it? 

What I know about the Honor 20?
It has faster specs than the A70.
Battery is smaller.
Google play may not work or something like that, I need clarification because it is a dealbreaker for me.  (Im getting the phone from a network provider in Austria so I guesse its the European version if that makes a difference?)

What is bugging me about the Honor 20? - Can I use Google play and keep my collection of games? Is it full of bloatware that drains and kills the battery really fast? I know that the Honor 20 doesnt use clean Android but has some UI on top of it, dont quite understand it. Will it drain the battery, slow the phone?

Disclaimer: I don't want to root, jailbreak etc my devices. Just press the download button from the Play store and be done. 

So, guys, any idea if I will have problems with the Honor 20? I would prefer it to the Samsung A70, just not sure with the Play store and the UI. So which one? I can only choose from those 2, by the way.
*
TLDR: Any drawbacks to Honor 20, will the Google play store work if I get the phone from an Austrian (Europe) network provider? Can Samsung A70 run Fortnite, any drawbacks to Samsung A70. I cannot choose a different phone than those 2.

*

Thank you for your time and have a happy new year!


----------



## CamoGeko (Dec 30, 2019)

@Archardor 

If you only get to exclusively pick between those 2 I would go for the Samsung. :good:


Sent from my mata using Thebear Blue XDA Labs


----------



## flash713 (Dec 30, 2019)

Get a OnePlus. I just picked up a OnePlus 5 mint for $125. Oxygen is awesome!!! They've come a long way just since the OnePlus 3. Think I'll be sticking with OnePlus from here on out. They make great quality phones and they aren't 1k.


----------



## juanq214 (Dec 31, 2019)

Archardor said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The honor may be better, in terms of hardware and specs, but Samsung is more reliable as a brand. Since you are not willing to root and stuff, go for the Sammy one

Sent from my Redmi K20 using Tapatalk


----------



## DonnieFox (Jan 1, 2020)

juanq214 said:


> Redmi note 8 seems to fulfill what you are looking for.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi K20 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your suggestions. The MI6 looks good but doing some research I found out, that it does not support LTE with 800 MHz, which is heavily used in germany. So it's no option. The One Plus 7 pro looks good, too, but 6,7” is really much bigger as my old phone and it also lacks a headphone jack. And maybe it's even too good for my purpose, as suggested before. So I tend to look for a second hand one. It will have certainly a larger display than my old one, but I still hope to find one up to 6".


----------



## juanq214 (Jan 1, 2020)

DonnieFox said:


> Thanks for your suggestions. The MI6 looks good but doing some research I found out, that it does not support LTE with 800 MHz, which is heavily used in germany. So it's no option. The One Plus 7 pro looks good, too, but 6,7” is really much bigger as my old phone and it also lacks a headphone jack. And maybe it's even too good for my purpose, as suggested before. So I tend to look for a second hand one. It will have certainly a larger display than my old one, but I still hope to find one up to 6".

Click to collapse



If you are open to second hand phones, there are better chances to find small phones. Here some models to consider:

LG G6, LG G7,  oneplus 5 (only 5.5 inches) or one plus 5T (had one two years ago, one of my favorites ever), Samsung galaxy S8 or S9. Good luck in your search. 

Sent from my Redmi K20 using Tapatalk


----------



## DonnieFox (Jan 3, 2020)

juanq214 said:


> If you are open to second hand phones, there are better chances to find small phones. Here some models to consider:
> 
> LG G6, LG G7,  oneplus 5 (only 5.5 inches) or one plus 5T (had one two years ago, one of my favorites ever), Samsung galaxy S8 or S9. Good luck in your search.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi K20 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank you very much. This looks like what I've been looking for. I had a quick look at the oneplus 5 and 5t and both seem fit my requirements very well. I'll do some more research on all this phones.


----------



## 350Rocket (Jan 3, 2020)

I'm still using the OnePlus 5 and plan to keep it for a couple more years. I'd be happy if I already had Android 10 but the fact that it's coming at all is nice.


----------



## Raresh T (Jan 3, 2020)

350Rocket said:


> I'm still using the OnePlus 5 and plan to keep it for a couple more years. I'd be happy if I already had Android 10 but the fact that it's coming at all is nice.

Click to collapse



Does android 10 brings more battery optimization than android 9 mate?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 3, 2020)

ok , just looking for some opinions (and why if not too much trouble).
a galaxy s4 (extSD , removable batt.{and can get 3200 mAh replacement} , can still get kk {my fav.} , easily rootable and still some development for it. 
OR 
a xperia z5 compact (extSD , stereo speakers , can stay at or below N , a wee bit harder to root. but not much).
either for almost the same price. do not care about camera quality. both are small which i'm looking for. 
what think xda fam?


----------



## 350Rocket (Jan 3, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Does android 10 brings more battery optimization than android 9 mate?

Click to collapse



I couldn't tell you for sure, I'm expecting it to be the same. I had a pixel XL for a few months with Android 10 and 9 and it had the same battery life on both versions (much worse than the OnePlus 5). I had the OnePlus 5 on Android 7,8 and now 9, it's always been the same. I can't kill it in a day unless I really try. 6-7 hours screen on time with heavy usage (not gaming).

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 AM ----------




mrrocketdog said:


> ok , just looking for some opinions (and why if not too much trouble).
> a galaxy s4 (extSD , removable batt.{and can get 3200 mAh replacement} , can still get kk {my fav.} , easily rootable and still some development for it.
> OR
> a xperia z5 compact (extSD , stereo speakers , can stay at or below N , a wee bit harder to root. but not much).
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd go with Sony out of those 2. KitKat was good back in the day but probably not a good daily driver today. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshthemajor (Jan 8, 2020)

Hello, I'd like to change my mobile during this year or the next one. I don't want to buy a flagship, I'm currently using a Lenovo P2 that I bought used from warehouse deals on amazon for 220€ (perfect condition) 1 year and half ago. So I don't mind even buying used.

The main spec that the phone must have are:

1080p 
microsd slot
at least 5000mah battery (love the 9-11 hours SOT)
Unlockable bootloader for custom rom


Would be nice to have but not mandatory:
removable battery
headphone jack


----------



## flahlesslySpam (Jan 9, 2020)

Hello, I would like to upgrade my Samsung Galaxy S5 to a phone that meets the following criteria:

Works with Verizon in the USA
under $150, willing to buy either used or new
has good ROM support (such as the Nexus 5x from this post https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/how-developers-decide-devices-to-support-t4030503)

My gripe with my current phone is that it is feels too slow at times (lags while browsing Reddit on Chrome), battery life being so short (doesn't last more than a day), and my phone not receiving any software updates. I don't require very powerful hardware; my main activities are listening to music, using Chrome, using GPS, calling , and texting.

My main concern is software updates. I can deal with short battery by buying a portable charger and having the Reddit website lag on me does get frequently annoying which I can just deal with but not having any software updates does worry me. I would also like to use this phone as my main phone for as long as possible which is why I would like good ROM support. I do understand that $150 is on the cheap side but so I am willing spend more if I have to but I would like to stay as low as possible.


----------



## hozumi70 (Jan 9, 2020)

Hello! I'm thinking of buying a UMDIGI X and POWER 3 phone. Which one would be better? Root option desired!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Raresh T (Jan 9, 2020)

joshthemajor said:


> Hello, I'd like to change my mobile during this year or the next one. I don't want to buy a flagship, I'm currently using a Lenovo P2 that I bought used from warehouse deals on amazon for 220€ (perfect condition) 1 year and half ago. So I don't mind even buying used.
> 
> The main spec that the phone must have are:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mate, i would recommend the Xiaomi Note 8 pro. Full HD, battery (4500 mah) holds me for 2 days, with some moderate to high usage, between spotify and some game apps, like asphalt. It has micro sd slot, the bootloader is getting unlocked pretty easy. So far no custom roms yet ( the phone got released in October. His predecessor has around 15 different custom roms. So i expect the same will happen. Priced around 220 € on Christmas. Could be cheaper now

---------- Post added at 10:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 AM ----------




hozumi70 said:


> Hello! I'm thinking of buying a UMDIGI X and POWER 3 phone. Which one would be better? Root option desired!

Click to collapse



Mate, both phone seems kind of bad for 2020. If the year would be 2015, they would be interesting. With 4 gb of ram you are going to have problems. Battery life seems great on paper, doubt its gonna be. Plus i havent heard of these phones before. I would stay clear of these cheap brands. Go with something more trustworthy. Recently i ve bought a Xiaomi Note 8 pro. 2 days battery, can play whatever i want, root, custom roms available, around 200€. Might be pricier, but xiaomi is a more reliable phone manufacturer.

---------- Post added at 10:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 AM ----------




flahlesslySpam said:


> Hello, I would like to upgrade my Samsung Galaxy S5 to a phone that meets the following criteria:
> Works with Verizon in the USA
> under $150, willing to buy either used or new
> has good ROM support (such as the Nexus 5x from this post https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/how-developers-decide-devices-to-support-t4030503)
> ...

Click to collapse



Mate, have you tried rooting and using a custom rom with it? Give it a try before buying a new phone. Most of the time, custom roms developers do make security updates and software updates. There might even be a Android 10 rom for your phone. Also, these custom roms do come with a very detailed instructions. So you are going to be set in no time.


----------



## flahlesslySpam (Jan 10, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Mate, have you tried rooting and using a custom rom with it? Give it a try before buying a new phone. Most of the time, custom roms developers do make security updates and software updates. There might even be a Android 10 rom for your phone. Also, these custom roms do come with a very detailed instructions. So you are going to be set in no time.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the advice! I am planning on trying to root and using a custom rom with it and hopefully I succeed but the galaxy s5 I have is the smg900v which is the Verizon version of the phone. From my research and my limited understanding, this version of the phone doesn't have too great support for rooting cause the bootloader is locked or something. It's also part of why I want to get a different phone, so that I could have an easier time figuring out how to install different roms.


----------



## flash713 (Jan 11, 2020)

I just got a Xiaomi mi mix 2 for 140 near mint and it is my favorite device yet! Bought this one off Swappa. I have been nothing but impressed thus far! Xiaomi is a great company! And MIUI has come a long way. Using MIUI 11 now but going to unlock bootloader and flash HAVOC and or Bootleggers 10 in a few. Kick ass phone!! 

I believe for my next device I'll get a newer Xiaomi, maybe a Mi 9T or possibly a newer Pixel 4a depending on how that turns out, maybe a 3a. You just can't beat the gcam (camera px) mods and the quality of pictures a pixel phone takes and I take lots of pics. This Xiaomi sure has impressed me though! Good stuff!


----------



## CamoGeko (Jan 12, 2020)

flash713 said:


> I just got a Xiaomi mi mix 2 for 140 near mint and it is my favorite device yet! Bought this one off Swappa. I have been nothing but impressed thus far! Xiaomi is a great company! And MIUI has come a long way. Using MIUI 11 now but going to unlock bootloader and flash HAVOC and or Bootleggers 10 in a few. Kick ass phone!!
> 
> I believe for my next device I'll get a newer Xiaomi, maybe a Mi 9T or possibly a newer Pixel 4a depending on how that turns out, maybe a 3a. You just can't beat the gcam (camera px) mods and the quality of pictures a pixel phone takes and I take lots of pics. This Xiaomi sure has impressed me though! Good stuff!

Click to collapse



The Mi Mix 2 is a great device! I would say its the best recent flagship design from Xiaomi, and if I didin't have already a very similar Essential Phone I would definitely be looking at the Mi Mix 2 as my daily driver.

Hope you enjoy yours man! 


Sent from my mata using Thebear Blue XDA Labs


----------



## soryl (Jan 14, 2020)

Hi guys!

I need to buy a new phone, i currently have a S7 edge and i can't decide between the S10 - Xiaomi mi9t - Xiaomi noter 8 pro - or maybe an other one?

what i need in a phone?
- be able to play games
- occasionally taking pictures
- i like to use ROMS (leneage)
- battery life

Thanks


----------



## HatMan22 (Jan 17, 2020)

Which should I buy Redmi note 7 pro or redmi note 8? I need good processor and battery life.


----------



## flash713 (Jan 17, 2020)

HatMan22 said:


> Which should I buy Redmi note 7 pro or redmi note 8? I need good processor and battery life.

Click to collapse




They're so close to the same spec wise all around. I just searched around and saw some reviews on the  Qualcomm Snapdragon 665 and the 675 and it said the 665 was something like 7% better all around. That's not even noticable I don't think. The two phones spec wise are so matching. You could probably use a note 8 one day and a note 7 pro and I bet you couldn't tell a difference. I say that based on what I just read on the two spec wise and CPU wise. Good luck on your phone hunt. I'm sure you'll love either of the two. I know I sure love my Mi Mix 2. :good:

Sent from my chiron using XDA Labs


----------



## HatMan22 (Jan 19, 2020)

flash713 said:


> They're so close to the same spec wise all around. I just searched around and saw some reviews on the  Qualcomm Snapdragon 665 and the 675 and it said the 665 was something like 7% better all around. That's not even noticable I don't think. The two phones spec wise are so matching. You could probably use a note 8 one day and a note 7 pro and I bet you couldn't tell a difference. I say that based on what I just read on the two spec wise and CPU wise. Good luck on your phone hunt. I'm sure you'll love either of the two. I know I sure love my Mi Mix 2. :good:
> 
> Sent from my chiron using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Can I consider buying 2 yrs old Pocofon F1 which is beast at that time? What may be pro and cons. I noticed F1 does not have quick charge 4, and camera is only 12 MP (i will use GCam) and custom ROM.


----------



## CamoGeko (Jan 19, 2020)

HatMan22 said:


> Can I consider buying 2 yrs old Pocofon F1 which is beast at that time? What may be pro and cons. I noticed F1 does not have quick charge 4, and camera is only 12 MP (i will use GCam) and custom ROM.

Click to collapse



I was actually just watching a video on YouTube when I read your reply.





[/YouTube]

It touches up on some great features of the Pocophone F1, like getting a flagship SoC for really cheap and being able to run Gcam. Not to mention having a headphone jack too.

If I didin't own an Essential Phone that I love, I would possiby either have a Pocophone F1 or a Mi Mix 2. Which is also a good option right now with a decent SoC, going for about the same price second hand as the Essential Phone.


Sent from my Essential Phone using Thebear Blue XDA Labs


----------



## Raresh T (Jan 20, 2020)

soryl said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I need to buy a new phone, i currently have a S7 edge and i can't decide between the S10 - Xiaomi mi9t - Xiaomi noter 8 pro - or maybe an other one?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I currently use Xiaomi Note 8 pro. Android 10, two days battery, 64 mb camera (pictures of subject in motion arent that great. Standstill subjects photos are wonderful), gaming performance is good, fortnite or pubg or asphalt 9, all run well. Go for eu version, since these bring less bloatware. Or for china version if you are interested in getting android 11 faster.


----------



## HatMan22 (Jan 21, 2020)

soryl said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I need to buy a new phone, i currently have a S7 edge and i can't decide between the S10 - Xiaomi mi9t - Xiaomi noter 8 pro - or maybe an other one?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you like to change ROM, Redmi Note 8 pro is not for you. It has good performance but it also has Mediatek Processor and Mediatek CPU lacks Custom ROM.
I am buying Poco F1, because it has decent Processor (spd845) and I don't care premium look and camera.


----------



## Raresh T (Jan 21, 2020)

soryl said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I need to buy a new phone, i currently have a S7 edge and i can't decide between the S10 - Xiaomi mi9t - Xiaomi noter 8 pro - or maybe an other one?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


@HatMan22 is partly right. The Xiaomi Note 8 pro doesnt have a custom rom so far. The phone been out only for some months. The amount of bloatware on it is negligible. In terms of customization, Xiaomi does provide means of changing almost every aspect of the phone, from bootanimation to interface. With root and custom rom you might get around 20% more performance. The Pocophone F1 might have better specs but is older. The Xiaomi Note 8 pro gets Android 10 out of the box, android 11 surely. Who knows, maybe even Android 12. The Samsung S10 i dont recommend. Its an overpriced piece of glass. Sure, you get around 50% more performance than other xiaomi phone, at 4 times the price. I literally made a very good Gaming PC that cost the same price as the S10.


----------



## HatMan22 (Jan 21, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> @HatMan22 is partly right. The Xiaomi Note 8 pro doesnt have a custom rom so far. The phone been out only for some months. The amount of bloatware on it is negligible. In terms of customization, Xiaomi does provide means of changing almost every aspect of the phone, from bootanimation to interface. With root and custom rom you might get around 20% more performance. The Pocophone F1 might have better specs but is older. The Xiaomi Note 8 pro gets Android 10 out of the box, android 11 surely. Who knows, maybe even Android 12. The Samsung S10 i dont recommend. Its an overpriced piece of glass. Sure, you get around 50% more performance than other xiaomi phone, at 4 times the price. I literally made a very good Gaming PC that cost the same price as the S10.

Click to collapse



Yes it depends, but Mediatek CPU lacks custom ROM, this post is old but you can read - https://www.xda-developers.com/mediatek-source-code-release-no-plans/. If it had snapdragon processor then I will definitely buy rn8 pro. And I have low budget but wanting some really powerful device. That's why I liked Poco F1. I can't stay without custom rom and gcam which rn8 pro will never provide.


----------



## Snip3rPolska (Jan 22, 2020)

Hello guys !

I'm thinking to buy Xiaomi Mi note 10 and I've heard there were some performance issues laggy camera etc but also I saw videos that there was and update and some of issues has been fixed. Note sure how much they fixed.
 Im thinking only about Xiaomi only ( I like MIUI ) 

For now I'm using Xiaomi Mi Mix 3 ?


----------



## ogpog (Jan 22, 2020)

*Can't choose between Dual-SIM Motorola G8 Plus or Redmi Note 8T...*

Looking for new phone, up to £200GBP (UK) with dual sims and an sd card, I would like to have an FM Radio and an IR blaster, plus the usual things (gps, camera, nfc, otg, headphone socket, etc). I plan (at some point, maybe after warranty) to put a custom rom onto it.

The down-side of the Motorola is its hybrid SIM/SD card and it doesn't have an IR blaster. Other than that I think it comes down to how well they work in practice...

I have two sims, a main one with data/voice/sms and another that will be voice/sms (and occasional data standby). I don't want to carry two phones. I've read that dual sim isn't like having 2 phones... one sim may be a "poor relative" of the other and limited to 2G. I can't find definitives on how the dual sim works in these phones. AFAICT they are both "dual standby" but it isn't clear to me whether one of these phones is better than the other for dual sim usage. 

On paper, the Note 8T looks like the better choice - and 128GB comes in around the same price as the G8 Plus. So it seems like the better choice.

http://phonedb.net/index.php?m=devi...al_dual_sim_td-lte_xt2019-1__motorola_trinket
http://phonedb.net/index.php?m=devi...dition_global_dual_sim_td-lte_128gb_m1908c3xg

Appreciate some thoughts, especially around real-world usage of two sim cards...


----------



## CamoGeko (Jan 22, 2020)

Snip3rPolska said:


> Hello guys !
> 
> I'm thinking to buy Xiaomi Mi note 10 and I've heard there were some performance issues laggy camera etc but also I saw videos that there was and update and some of issues has been fixed. Note sure how much they fixed.
> Im thinking only about Xiaomi only ( I like MIUI )
> ...

Click to collapse



You literally asked and answered your own question in this post :silly:

If you really want to know about those issues being fixed I suggest you go to the dedicated forum section and ask the users:

https://forum.xda-developers.com/mi-note-10/help




ogpog said:


> Looking for new phone, up to £200GBP (UK) with dual sims and an sd card, I would like to have an FM Radio and an IR blaster, plus the usual things (gps, camera, nfc, otg, headphone socket, etc). I plan (at some point, maybe after warranty) to put a custom rom onto it.
> 
> The down-side of the Motorola is its hybrid SIM/SD card and it doesn't have an IR blaster. Other than that I think it comes down to how well they work in practice...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you want both sim cards to be active on 4G then you need to make sure the phone you look at can do dual 4G standby, and I don't think there's many out there with that specific feature. Surely not for only £200, I'd suggest raising your budget to at least £300.

Redmi Note 8T might be a good choice, until you get to the fact that it runs a MediaTek SoC, which means no source code and that means no custom ROM. 

I'd suggest looking at a 2nd hand device, its way more likely that you get a used Android with the long list of features that you want. 

Mi Mix 2 is a good possibility, although I have no idea if it has an IR blaster. Try using GSMArena to look at specs and compare phones. It's a very concise tool for comparisons. 


Sent from my Essential Phone using Thebear Blue XDA Labs


----------



## ogpog (Jan 22, 2020)

CamoGeko said:


> Redmi Note 8T might be a good choice, until you get to the fact that it runs a MediaTek SoC, which means no source code and that means no custom ROM.

Click to collapse



I thought it was the Note 8 Pro that had the MediaTek SoC and that the Note 8/8T had Snapdragon 655 / Adreno 610 ?
I already dismissed the Note 8 Pro because of that...


----------



## CamoGeko (Jan 22, 2020)

ogpog said:


> I thought it was the Note 8 Pro that had the MediaTek SoC and that the Note 8/8T had Snapdragon 655 / Adreno 610 ?
> I already dismissed the Note 8 Pro because of that...

Click to collapse



Ahh you're right, sorry I get them mixed up sometimes ?

The Mi Mix 2 is way better choice still imo, even compared to the Note 8T.


Sent from my Essential Phone using Thebear Blue XDA Labs


----------



## eriol1 (Jan 22, 2020)

ogpog said:


> Looking for new phone, up to £200GBP (UK) with dual sims and an sd card, I would like to have an FM Radio and an IR blaster, plus the usual things (gps, camera, nfc, otg, headphone socket, etc). I plan (at some point, maybe after warranty) to put a custom rom onto it.
> 
> The down-side of the Motorola is its hybrid SIM/SD card and it doesn't have an IR blaster. Other than that I think it comes down to how well they work in practice...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've got a xiaomi mi5 with lineageos and I'm using 2 sim cards.

The way dual sim works here is as follows:
Both Sims are available to receive calls/sms.
When sending an sms you get to choose which sim to send from. 
When making a call you get to choose which sim to call from. 
You get to choose one sim that will be used for data (internet). Switching which sim is used for data takes from a few seconds up to a minute, a bit like switching airplane mode on and off. 
Once you start a call on one sim, the other sim becomes unavailable.
If you're on a call on the sim that's used for data, you can use data while on call. 
If you're on a call on the sim that is not used for data, the data sim becomes unavailable and therefore you get no internet until you end the call.


----------



## 350Rocket (Jan 22, 2020)

eriol1 said:


> I've got a xiaomi mi5 with lineageos and I'm using 2 sim cards.
> 
> The way dual sim works here is as follows:
> Both Sims are available to receive calls/sms.
> ...

Click to collapse



Exactly the same on my OnePlus 5.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Raresh T (Jan 22, 2020)

ogpog said:


> Looking for new phone, up to £200GBP (UK) with dual sims and an sd card, I would like to have an FM Radio and an IR blaster, plus the usual things (gps, camera, nfc, otg, headphone socket, etc). I plan (at some point, maybe after warranty) to put a custom rom onto it.
> 
> The down-side of the Motorola is its hybrid SIM/SD card and it doesn't have an IR blaster. Other than that I think it comes down to how well they work in practice...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You could go with Xiaomi Note 8 pro instead. Dual sim, ir blaster, there even a version with 256 gb if you need it. Also has android 10 out of the box, very probably android 11 next year. Haven't had any problem related to the quality of data connection, even when I had 2 sims.

What you would want to search are dual sim dual active smartphones. DSDA Smartphones. The problem is there is quite a small niche for these types of smartphones.

I know it may not count as a solution, but whatsapp does have two whatsapp applications, Whatsapp Messenger and Whatsapp Business. Again, no idea if it will work, you could get a web call from whatsapp business while using the main sim for data.


----------



## psychok9 (Jan 23, 2020)

Hello everyone,
I'm looking for a smartphone that suits me, but I can't.
I like Note 10 Plus, but not Exynos battery experience... and I came from S7 edge, so there isn't huge gap on photos/camera.
My priority:
Photos,
Battery,
Speed,

S20 Ultra prices seem very high, Oneplus 7T cam not excellent,
I'm very confused.

p.s. Im from Europe.


----------



## Raresh T (Jan 23, 2020)

psychok9 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm looking for a smartphone that suits me, but I can't.
> I like Note 10 Plus, but not Exynos battery experience... and I came from S7 edge, so there isn't huge gap on photos/camera.
> My priority:
> ...

Click to collapse



What do you mean you can't?

Also, as a suggestion the Samsung S11, the snapdragon version. The camera seems promising


----------



## psychok9 (Jan 23, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> What do you mean you can't?
> 
> Also, as a suggestion the Samsung S11, the snapdragon version. The camera seems promising

Click to collapse



I mean that I really don't know what to do, what is the best for me.
S11/S20 is really promising but seems very expensive.


----------



## Raresh T (Jan 23, 2020)

psychok9 said:


> I mean that I really don't know what to do, what is the best for me.
> S11/S20 is really promising but seems very expensive.

Click to collapse



Well, I would start by accessing Gsmarena. Go to phone finder. Advanced. Now take a few minutes and think what you want to do with your phone. What features you want to have. How big the battery, how much ram, what price budget. Use your present phone as reference. Come back here when you have a better idea of what you want. Right now it would be impossible to really answer your question since you have no idea what you want


----------



## CamoGeko (Jan 23, 2020)

I agree with the person above.

GSMArena is a fantastic tool for finding your perfect Android device. It has just about everything, official reviews, comparison tools, user opinions, pictures, guides, tips etc...

Always the first website I use when I have thoughts about my next device, or an additional one.


Sent from my Essential Phone using Thebear Blue XDA Labs


----------



## psychok9 (Jan 25, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Well, I would start by accessing Gsmarena. Go to phone finder. Advanced. Now take a few minutes and think what you want to do with your phone. What features you want to have. How big the battery, how much ram, what price budget. Use your present phone as reference. Come back here when you have a better idea of what you want. Right now it would be impossible to really answer your question since you have no idea what you want

Click to collapse



I mean, I want a TOP camera, last longer battery and great software (and Google services).
Mate 30 seems the best, but without GMS, DRM L1, I can't live.
Note 10+ Exynos have a medium battery, not so good, but the price seems a bit high, S10+ is worse and seems to me a bit small (I like big screen).
Xiaomi Series, I really don't know, the camera seems underperform VS other competitors or chipset is disappointing (Mi Note 10).
Oneplus 7T is great, but lacks on camera photo quality.



CamoGeko said:


> I agree with the person above.
> 
> GSMArena is a fantastic tool for finding your perfect Android device. It has just about everything, official reviews, comparison tools, user opinions, pictures, guides, tips etc...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did and thank you for tips, but I still undecided. Today I did a walk for Note 10+ looking for good price without success (under 900 € (-200€ Galaxy days = around 700€).

p.s. Is there a change to buy Mate 30 Pro and flash custom roms with Google Play services? it seems empty, few have purchased it


----------



## Raresh T (Jan 25, 2020)

psychok9 said:


> I mean, I want a TOP camera, last longer battery and great software (and Google services).
> Mate 30 seems the best, but without GMS, DRM L1, I can't live.
> Note 10+ Exynos have a medium battery, not so good, but the price seems a bit high, S10+ is worse and seems to me a bit small (I like big screen).
> Xiaomi Series, I really don't know, the camera seems underperform VS other competitors or chipset is disappointing (Mi Note 10).
> ...

Click to collapse



Did some search, how about the Google Pixel 4 or Xiaomi X2 Pro?


----------



## kenny_cfc (Jan 26, 2020)

psychok9 said:


> I mean, I want a TOP camera, last longer battery and great software (and Google services).
> Oneplus 7T is great, but lacks on camera photo quality.

Click to collapse



For camera photo quality have you checked performance of modded gcam on 7t?


----------



## psychok9 (Jan 26, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Did some search, how about the Google Pixel 4 or Xiaomi X2 Pro?

Click to collapse



Google Pixel 4 is a bit aestethical bad and battery poor.
Xiaomi X2 Pro doesn't have OIS.



kenny_cfc said:


> For camera photo quality have you checked performance of modded gcam on 7t?

Click to collapse



Yeah, and doens't seem improve a lot, it does?
I've found that Xiaomi MI 9T pro same limits but improves with gcam too.
Between Xiaomi Mi 9T Pro and Oneplus 7T, which one would you recommend?
Or maybe 2-3 months wait is worth... for Mi 10, Oneplus 8.
Xiaomi mi9t price is good.


----------



## CamoGeko (Jan 26, 2020)

psychok9 said:


> Between Xiaomi Mi 9T Pro and Oneplus 7T, which one would you recommend?

Click to collapse



I'd recommend the Pixel 4XL above either of those to be honest.


----------



## Raresh T (Jan 26, 2020)

@psychok9 I would suggest One Plus 7 Pro or the S10+. Seems it is just 600$ for the 128 gb version

Cheap phones with good cameras are Xiaomi, but they don't have ois. They do have electronic image stabilization.


----------



## hozumi70 (Jan 27, 2020)

Hello! what phone would you recommend to 120 $ relatively good. Thanks in advance for your answer.


----------



## Raresh T (Jan 27, 2020)

hozumi70 said:


> Hello! what phone would you recommend to 120 $ relatively good. Thanks in advance for your answer.

Click to collapse



See Xiaomi Redmi 7a. Android Pie, 3 gigs of ram, 1.95 Ghz, 4000 battery. See European rom, usually doesn't have that much ads.


----------



## hozumi70 (Jan 27, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> See Xiaomi Redmi 7a. Android Pie, 3 gigs of ram, 1.95 Ghz, 4000 battery. See European rom, usually doesn't have that much ads.

Click to collapse



And something with smaller frames?


----------



## Raresh T (Jan 27, 2020)

hozumi70 said:


> And something with smaller frames?

Click to collapse



What do you mean with smaller frames? Smaller screen size? The 1.95 Ghz is the cpu.

If that's what you mean, you could go with the S4 Mini. It has android Pie custom rom.


----------



## hozumi70 (Jan 27, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> See Xiaomi Redmi 7a. Android Pie, 3 gigs of ram, 1.95 Ghz, 4000 battery. See European rom, usually doesn't have that much ads.

Click to collapse





Raresh T said:


> What do you mean with smaller frames? Smaller screen size? The 1.95 Ghz is the cpu.
> 
> If that's what you mean, you could go with the S4 Mini. It has android Pie custom rom.

Click to collapse



I meant the top and bottom frames are wide, it looks ugly.


----------



## Raresh T (Jan 27, 2020)

hozumi70 said:


> I meant the top and bottom frames are wide, it looks ugly.

Click to collapse



Don't want to be mean, but you want a premium looking  phone for 120$? You want beauty, it will cost.


----------



## busybox198600 (Jan 27, 2020)

Please guys, I want to know if there is any phone out there that has similar private space features like the Gionee's.

By similar, I don't mean phones that have private/second space in general. I mean phones that have private space that functions same as Gionee's

BIG THANKS!


----------



## Raresh T (Jan 27, 2020)

busybox198600 said:


> Please guys, I want to know if there is any phone out there that has similar private space features like the Gionee's.
> 
> By similar, I don't mean phones that have private/second space in general. I mean phones that have private space that functions same as Gionee's
> 
> BIG THANKS!

Click to collapse



Sounds like secure folder from samsung. Also, Gionee phones have identically counterparts sold as Walton in Russia or Allview in România. Exactly the same phone, different brand.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## busybox198600 (Jan 27, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Sounds like secure folder from samsung. Also, Gionee phones have identically counterparts sold as Walton in Russia or Allview in România. Exactly the same phone, different brand.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the suggestion, I already tried secure folder from Samsung. It didn't quite work the way I expected though. I am still open to further suggestions from others.


----------



## CamoGeko (Jan 27, 2020)

hozumi70 said:


> Hello! what phone would you recommend to 120 $ relatively good. Thanks in advance for your answer.

Click to collapse



Thats a very small amount of money. I doubt you'll be happy with anything you find for that much.

Your best bet would be to buy 2nd hand from eBay or something similar.

2nd option - save your money until you have more than $250 for a new decent mid-range device... or better 2nd hand device. Maybe a flagship from 2018? (like Pixel 2XL for example).


----------



## Raresh T (Jan 27, 2020)

busybox198600 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, I already tried secure folder from Samsung. It didn't quite work the way I expected though. I am still open to further suggestions from others.

Click to collapse



I am not so familiar with Gionee. Care to elaborate how does this Gionee private space feature works?


----------



## psychok9 (Jan 28, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> @psychok9 I would suggest One Plus 7 Pro or the S10+. Seems it is just 600$ for the 128 gb version
> 
> Cheap phones with good cameras are Xiaomi, but they don't have ois. They do have electronic image stabilization.

Click to collapse



Thx for suggestions, are Oneplus Flashable or break something as Samsung Knoxx permanently? With old Samsung S3 I had fun trying roms...


Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Raresh T (Jan 28, 2020)

psychok9 said:


> Thx for suggestions, are Oneplus Flashable or break something as Samsung Knoxx permanently? With old Samsung S3 I had fun trying roms...
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No, OnePlus is one of the brands that have a very good relationship with the dev community. You will have no problem getting any custom rom you want


----------



## Vijaykhatri (Jan 29, 2020)

You should buy vivo nex phone, it is an amazing phone by vivo with really good features and an amazing camera. You can check its features on official Vivo Site and then compare its features with other blogs features


----------



## CamoGeko (Jan 29, 2020)

Vijaykhatri said:


> You should buy vivo nex phone, it is an amazing phone by vivo with really good features and an amazing camera. You can check its features on official Vivo Site and then compare its features with other blogs features

Click to collapse



I don't think that Vivo Nex phone even has root at this point. :laugh:

Also its very very "Chinese" from what I heard, like not everything in the OS is even translated to English properly.


----------



## Raresh T (Jan 29, 2020)

Vijaykhatri said:


> You should buy vivo nex phone, it is an amazing phone by vivo with really good features and an amazing camera. You can check its features on official Vivo Site and then compare its features with other blogs features

Click to collapse



The phone is fragile guys, not worth it. Everyone seen edge. Well, this one is more fragile than even that. You squeeze the screen instead of buttons. No idea how will you boot in twrp or even root this one. Mainly running in chinese, poorly translated and doesn't come with Google Play pre-installed. It's similar to huawei, if you are lucky you can install it. I don't recommend such phone


----------



## toxarz (Jan 30, 2020)

Hi there!
I'm using currently Samsung Note 3 with latest rom. Well its good but my lcd is cracked also i have 2 green vertical lines and camera sucks.
I'm looking for upgrade i have about $300 for used phone. I want my next phone to have super camera and good overall performance and big screen. Pixel 2 XL is one option but screen worries me, 9t pro is super but camera is worse than one in pixel is there any other option ?


----------



## L4S (Jan 30, 2020)

Hey guys I live in NY but will be going to India for a month and I wanted to know if I should pick up a phone there? Are the savings significant in terms of buying over there locally or not worth it vs me ordering internationally?

I'd like to try something from the Xiaomi or from the BBK line, not too much more than a few hundred dollars max and need it to work in the US too. Doesn't need to have every band but enough for general usability. Hoping to get something with the crazy value I always hear about e.g. larger batteries and ROM support that we don't necessarily have as much of here.

Information much appreciated. Don't need to buy it immediately either as I have the whole month if anything new releases, there's just so many models and band support gets tricky to find. (am on T Mobile btw)

Thank you for the help!


----------



## Raresh T (Jan 30, 2020)

L4S said:


> Hey guys I live in NY but will be going to India for a month and I wanted to know if I should pick up a phone there? Are the savings significant in terms of buying over there locally or not worth it vs me ordering internationally?
> 
> I'd like to try something from the Xiaomi or from the BBK line, not too much more than a few hundred dollars max and need it to work in the US too. Doesn't need to have every band but enough for general usability. Hoping to get something with the crazy value I always hear about e.g. larger batteries and ROM support that we don't necessarily have as much of here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah mate, don't spend the money on a phone. True, phones there might be cheaper, but India is a beautiful country. Spend those money traveling between cities and visiting temples.


----------



## L4S (Jan 31, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Nah mate, don't spend the money on a phone. True, phones there might be cheaper, but India is a beautiful country. Spend those money traveling between cities and visiting temples.

Click to collapse



Gonna do that too for sure! But do you know if any such phones exist like what I'm describing? Just wanna know my options


----------



## Raresh T (Jan 31, 2020)

L4S said:


> Gonna do that too for sure! But do you know if any such phones exist like what I'm describing? Just wanna know my options

Click to collapse



Well, smartphones in India tend to be a lot cheaper compared to their united States counterparts. Be wary that India is also one of the biggest markets for counterfeit smartphones, so buy carefully. One of the top phones is launching this year, mostly in Asian countries since it doesn't has Google play services, called Huawei Mate 10 Pro.


----------



## terzarima (Feb 2, 2020)

I'm looking for a sub $200 phone, preferably new, that's easily bootloader unlockable and well supported on Lineage and/or other ROMs. There are plenty of Pixels on eBay that meet my criteria but it's hard to tell the Google from the Verizon models. (Verizon models can't be unlocked, apparently.)


----------



## CamoGeko (Feb 2, 2020)

terzarima said:


> I'm looking for a sub $200 phone, preferably new, that's easily bootloader unlockable and well supported on Lineage and/or other ROMs. There are plenty of Pixels on eBay that meet my criteria but it's hard to tell the Google from the Verizon models. (Verizon models can't be unlocked, apparently.)

Click to collapse



Try Pocophone F1, it suits what you want. ??

Sent from my mata using Thebear Blue XDA Labs


----------



## Hatelessm (Feb 2, 2020)

*Samsung Galaxy S10e (Exynos) vs. Xiaomi Mi 9T Pro*

Prices: 400€/330€ respectively.

The things I mostly care about in order: Display/Battery/Camera.

I want to keep the phone for at least 3 years. I don't care about games that much. I use it for media consumption/creation and for professional use (web dev).

The reason I haven't already pulled the trigger is because I don't like the 9T's size. It's too big for my liking and the S10e is just a tad bigger than my previous phone.

However, I've read some really bad stuff about the Exynos variant battery. Plus the camera differences are noticable.

The extras like camera OIS, expandable storage, IP certifications are all nice but if the battery sucks then it's not worth it, especially at a higher price.


----------



## terzarima (Feb 3, 2020)

CamoGeko said:


> Try Pocophone F1, it suits what you want. ??

Click to collapse



That's a great recommendation but I heard it doesn't work well in the US. Is that true?


----------



## flash713 (Feb 4, 2020)

If I was going to purchase a device right now like us all, the device I would get would depend ? on how much money I had to spend.. But if I had let's say $700-$800 I would try hard to wait on the OnePlus 8(t) and see what they have in store for us. Whatever it is it will no doubt be an amazing device!!!! They've always made excellent phones! Great company!!! But if I had to buy one today, right now I would probably get a pixel 3a or 3a xl or a OnePlus 7t or OnePlus 7. In my experience and all the phones I've owned since Android first came into the world the best phones I've ever owned and used are most definitely OnePlus and Pixel. There's just no comparison in my opinion. I've owned many since my first phone which was on T-Mobile and was a G1 back when Android began. The only devices I haven't owned yet that I plan on trying in the future are Huawei and Sony. I had a Nexus 6p Huawei but I'd like to try out their flagship devices some day. From what I hear they're awesome! I made up my mind that from now on I will save until I have enough for a new or mint condition Pixel "a" model or a new to mint OnePlus. I just was blown away at how awesome those two phones were and I loved them more than all the rest that I've ever used.

I plan on getting a box soon to fix hard bricks. If that goes well I'll surely get some killer deals on bricked phones off the internet and maybe even sell one here and there who knows.. I still have a bit to learn but I won't give up. When you fall in love with Android it's not something that just goes away, not for me, not yet anyway.


----------



## tsongming (Feb 4, 2020)

toxarz said:


> Hi there!
> I'm using currently Samsung Note 3 with latest rom. Well its good but my lcd is cracked also i have 2 green vertical lines and camera sucks.
> I'm looking for upgrade i have about $300 for used phone. I want my next phone to have super camera and good overall performance and big screen. Pixel 2 XL is one option but screen worries me, 9t pro is super but camera is worse than one in pixel is there any other option ?

Click to collapse




The camera is worse than Pixel 2? That is not correct.

The 9T is beautiful. But the Mi9 has more LTE bands and has the exact same camera specs as the Pixel 3 XL   You could spend even less and buy Xiaomi's  2018's flagship the Mi8. The camera is absolutely be stellar.  ( Stock& and when using the Ported Pixel Mod) 

Other great options in your price range. One Plus 6, iPhone 8 or X,( though, iPhones are very limited with customization options)  Samsung 8 etc.


----------



## nloding (Feb 8, 2020)

*Thinking of moving back after 6 years on the iPhone*

I'm due for a new phone soon - currently rocking the iPhone XS with a cracked screen - and am strongly considering the move back to Android. I'm not impressed with what I'm getting for the price with the iPhone any longer. I was looking at the OnePlus 7/7T, but, of course, it appears the 8 may be imminent. I had the original OnePlus One and loved it at the time.

Looking for the $500-700 range, give or take. Primary concerns are speed and reliability, followed by the screen, then the camera. I don't do a lot of mobile photography so the camera is a lower concern. Speed and reliable hardware/build are much more a concern of mine, but I'm not sure those a really valid concerns at this point. Default OS is also negotiable, I don't mind throwing a different ROM on there. Some sort of water proofing/resistance and wireless charging would be nice but aren't requirement. I'm in the US, currently with AT&T.

I think the OnePlus 7 or 7T are my best bet for the money. Any other suggestions I should be looking into? Is there any compelling reason to wait for the OnePlus 8? Someone recommended the Mi 9T or Realme X2 too. Thoughts?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Raresh T (Feb 8, 2020)

nloding said:


> I'm due for a new phone soon - currently rocking the iPhone XS with a cracked screen - and am strongly considering the move back to Android. I'm not impressed with what I'm getting for the price with the iPhone any longer. I was looking at the OnePlus 7/7T, but, of course, it appears the 8 may be imminent. I had the original OnePlus One and loved it at the time.
> 
> Looking for the $500-700 range, give or take. Primary concerns are speed and reliability, followed by the screen, then the camera. I don't do a lot of mobile photography so the camera is a lower concern. Speed and reliable hardware/build are much more a concern of mine, but I'm not sure those a really valid concerns at this point. Default OS is also negotiable, I don't mind throwing a different ROM on there. Some sort of water proofing/resistance and wireless charging would be nice but aren't requirement. I'm in the US, currently with AT&T.
> 
> I think the OnePlus 7 or 7T are my best bet for the money. Any other suggestions I should be looking into? Is there any compelling reason to wait for the OnePlus 8? Someone recommended the Mi 9T or Realme X2 too. Thoughts?

Click to collapse



Well, oneplus 8 might be great, but feels like overpriced piece of glass nowadays. Personally I use an Xiaomi Note 8 pro. Two days battery, very good performance (mostly music, movies and a light game). Camera would be an 8/10, phone is quite sturdy. The os is good, xiaomi does provides ways of customizing your phones. They are also open to third-party customization, roms and such. Ads aren't bothering at all, hidden quite well. Also you can disable them all after a tutorial of like 10 min. You could go with mid-range phones instead of using flagships. This one is like 240$. After 2-3 years, if you feel that is letting you down, you can get another one for same price range.


----------



## kjonca (Feb 14, 2020)

Hello. 
Short question: what would be best replacement of my current "Lenovo Vibe K5" (I am quite happy with it, but touch screen slowly stops working)?
What I need:
1. call recording ("natively" or possibility to run ACR) great if automatic
2. no bloat (FB, instagram etc) or possibility to remove it
3. enough space to keep files (I think this i no problem, as lenovo has enough)
4. No troubles with root/bootloader unlocking/recovery replace (I have heard that some vendors ask to wait two week before give you unlock code)
...

---------- Post added at 12:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 PM ----------

Hello. 
Short question: what would be best replacement of my current "Lenovo Vibe K5" (I am quite happy with it, but touch screen slowly stops working)?
What I need:
1. call recording ("natively" or possibility to run ACR) great if automatic
2. no bloat (FB, instagram etc) or possibility to remove it
3. enough space to keep files (I think this i no problem, as lenovo has enough)
4. No troubles with root/bootloader unlocking/recovery replace (I have heard that some vendors ask to wait two week before give you unlock code)
...


----------



## CamoGeko (Feb 14, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Ads aren't bothering at all, hidden quite well. Also you can disable them all after a tutorial of like 10 min.

Click to collapse



Wait, you don't mind that?

Having bloatware and ads in foreign language being intrusively pre-installed on your phone? I thought companies stopped doing this... ? 

I think that's pretty appalling to do by the manufacturer. Something tells me that Xiaomi will also be banned from installing Google Apps soon, just like Huawei was. So it's best to avoid buying anything Chinese for the nearest future.

Save money and buy an older Pixel XL or something. I promise you'll thank me later.


Sent from my mata using Thebear Blue XDA Labs


----------



## Raresh T (Feb 14, 2020)

CamoGeko said:


> Wait, you don't mind that?
> 
> Having bloatware and ads in foreign language being intrusively pre-installed on your phone? I thought companies stopped doing this... ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, I find somewhat intrusive ads a better alternative to inflated high prices for smartphones from other companies. Paying beyond 400€ for a smartphone is outrageous. Xiaomi does deliver very good phones for real value. Given you re most likely to keep using that phone for more than a few months, the company has to inflate those prices or show advertisements.

If such predicament happens in near future, we don't know. It does not matter. Instead of going with a disappointing old flagship today, I suggest you guys get a new mid-range phone from xiaomi. Doubt Xiaomi is gonna be banned in any near future.


----------



## 350Rocket (Feb 15, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Well, I find somewhat intrusive ads a better alternative to inflated high prices for smartphones from other companies. Paying beyond 400€ for a smartphone is outrageous. Xiaomi does deliver very good phones for real value. Given you re most likely to keep using that phone for more than a few months, the company has to inflate those prices or show advertisements.
> 
> If such predicament happens in near future, we don't know. It does not matter. Instead of going with a disappointing old flagship today, I suggest you guys get a new mid-range phone from xiaomi. Doubt Xiaomi is gonna be banned in any near future.

Click to collapse



Ads would be a no go for me. I'd go pixel or OnePlus.


----------



## dwkindig (Feb 15, 2020)

I'm in the market to replace my Samsung Galaxy S9+.  While a root method was recently found for it and the S9, it leaves a lot to be desired (and breaks a lot of things).  For my next phone, I'm looking for one that's super-friendly in regards to rooting and custom recovery (e.g. TWRP) and ROMs.  I'm stuck with T-Mobile (US) for now, though, and the selection in-store seems slim, at least as far as phones meeting that criteria -- my best options there seem to be the OnePlus 7T, OnePlus 7T Pro Maclaren, or the Pixel 4XL, but none of those are exactly what I'm looking for:  The OnePlus models, while I can get them in 256gb flavors despite the lack of expandable storage, but it looks like TWRP support remains unofficial for now?  The Pixel 4XL seems like it'd be super friendly, but it has no expandable storage and the maximum available is 128gb, and I actively use the phone for a huge variety of personal, work, and media tasks, and 128gb won't cut it (and I don't want an OTG drive sticking out of the USB port, unless someone can recommend a super slim one > 256gb with power passthrough).

While I would like an obscene powerhouse of a device (say, an Asus ROG 2 with all the fixin's), practicality is the real motivator here.  I don't mind if the phone is a gen or two back -- something from the same timeframe as the Galaxy S8/Note 8 up to now would be good.  Or this upcoming generation, if you know something I don't.  Definitely need >= 256gb storage, ideally with an sd card expansion.  Dual SIMs would be nice, but not necessary.  Ability to pay on installment (carrier, manufacturer, reseller, depressing mall kiosk, whatever) would also be nice, but is also not necessary.  Most of all, I want to be able to install TWRP, systemless Magisk (with successful SafetyNet bypasses), and a variety of mods and ROMs (which itself requires an active community).

Anyone have any recommendations?  Any questions or things I need to further clarify?  Any online tools that can help me pick by selectecting and prioriizing requirements.


----------



## Raresh T (Feb 15, 2020)

dwkindig said:


> I'm in the market to replace my Samsung Galaxy S9+. While a root method was recently found for it and the S9, it leaves a lot to be desired (and breaks a lot of things). For my next phone, I'm looking for one that's super-friendly in regards to rooting and custom recovery (e.g. TWRP) and ROMs. I'm stuck with T-Mobile (US) for now, though, and the selection in-store seems slim, at least as far as phones meeting that criteria -- my best options there seem to be the OnePlus 7T, OnePlus 7T Pro Maclaren, or the Pixel 4XL, but none of those are exactly what I'm looking for: The OnePlus models, while I can get them in 256gb flavors despite the lack of expandable storage, but it looks like TWRP support remains unofficial for now? The Pixel 4XL seems like it'd be super friendly, but it has no expandable storage and the maximum available is 128gb, and I actively use the phone for a huge variety of personal, work, and media tasks, and 128gb won't cut it (and I don't want an OTG drive sticking out of the USB port, unless someone can recommend a super slim one > 256gb with power passthrough).
> 
> While I would like an obscene powerhouse of a device (say, an Asus ROG 2 with all the fixin's), practicality is the real motivator here. I don't mind if the phone is a gen or two back -- something from the same timeframe as the Galaxy S8/Note 8 up to now would be good. Or this upcoming generation, if you know something I don't. Definitely need >= 256gb storage, ideally with an sd card expansion. Dual SIMs would be nice, but not necessary. Ability to pay on installment (carrier, manufacturer, reseller, depressing mall kiosk, whatever) would also be nice, but is also not necessary. Most of all, I want to be able to install TWRP, systemless Magisk (with successful SafetyNet bypasses), and a variety of mods and ROMs (which itself requires an active community).
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations? Any questions or things I need to further clarify? Any online tools that can help me pick by selectecting and prioriizing requirements.

Click to collapse



Well, you could go with the S20 Ultra. 512 gb internal storage, coupled with a 512 gb micro SD would be interesting. Please do try such combo. The lack of twrp or custom roms for now is negligent. At 2.7 Ghz and 12 Gigs of Ram, you could have hundred of bloatware apps without a worry.


----------



## the_cr0w (Feb 22, 2020)

hiii
recently i had some connector-related problems with my s7edge so i'm about to buy my next phone.
i think that, in this "hardware overkill era" (personally i think that from circa 2018 the effective changes in speed became very small and unnoticeable in terms of usage; apps open just a tiny little faster ), choosing a good used it's better than ever. since i don't have much to spend (gotta apply for masters ya know) i was thinking about getting a s9plus or a OP6t. that is because i like a lot the design of both the phones and the different functions (from water resistance, qi charge, better photos and nice notch/slide-less design by s9p to the in-display fingerprint sensor and veeeery nice software of the op6t ). I really wish there was something around 250/300€ with the functions of both but couldn't find it, and since i can actually buy a still premium phone like those for just 250, probably i'll just stick with one of them. which one?
i’d really like to get a stock aosp/pixel experience with the samsung but can't find a good rom, should i choose the op6t? HALP


----------



## toby2111 (Feb 22, 2020)

Redmi Note 8 Pro or Realme 5 Pro. Going to buy one of these very shortly.

1. Which one would you buy and why?

2. Which one offers best support /updates?

3.Which one would offer best second hand resale value in 12 to 18 months time? Thanks in advance!

Edit - RNP8 is 6/64gb while Realme is 8/128gb. I'm in Ireland but will probably buy from amazon Spain or Germany as its cheaper.


----------



## Raresh T (Feb 22, 2020)

toby2111 said:


> Redmi Note 8 Pro or Realme 5 Pro. Going to buy one of these very shortly.
> 
> 1. Which one would you buy and why?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Got the Note 8 pro. Very good device, I think I am gonna keep it for somewhat 2 years. Solid performance, battery holds 2 days of charge, saw some light users reaching 4 days. Android 10 almost out of the box, good updates. Since both are good phones, go for the cheaper one. No reason to spend more money on a somewhat better specced phone. In terms of gaming performance, hadn't tried a lot. Fortnite and Asphalt run good. Both phones are running Android, not IOS, so the resale value is gonna be lower than what you paid for it. Given how fast android phones depreciate, I would say that if you can get 65% money back from the resell, you are lucky.

---------- Post added at 12:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 AM ----------




the_cr0w said:


> hiii
> recently i had some connector-related problems with my s7edge so i'm about to buy my next phone.
> i think that, in this "hardware overkill era" (personally i think that from circa 2018 the effective changes in speed became very small and unnoticeable in terms of usage; apps open just a tiny little faster ), choosing a good used it's better than ever. since i don't have much to spend (gotta apply for masters ya know) i was thinking about getting a s9plus or a OP6t. that is because i like a lot the design of both the phones and the different functions (from water resistance, qi charge, better photos and nice notch/slide-less design by s9p to the in-display fingerprint sensor and veeeery nice software of the op6t ). I really wish there was something around 250/300€ with the functions of both but couldn't find it, and since i can actually buy a still premium phone like those for just 250, probably i'll just stick with one of them. which one?
> i’d really like to get a stock aosp/pixel experience with the samsung but can't find a good rom, should i choose the op6t? HALP

Click to collapse



You could go with those old phones, or you could go with Xiaomi. Seems the K20 Pro is quite good and in that price range.


----------



## 350Rocket (Feb 23, 2020)

the_cr0w said:


> hiii
> recently i had some connector-related problems with my s7edge so i'm about to buy my next phone.
> i think that, in this "hardware overkill era" (personally i think that from circa 2018 the effective changes in speed became very small and unnoticeable in terms of usage; apps open just a tiny little faster ), choosing a good used it's better than ever. since i don't have much to spend (gotta apply for masters ya know) i was thinking about getting a s9plus or a OP6t. that is because i like a lot the design of both the phones and the different functions (from water resistance, qi charge, better photos and nice notch/slide-less design by s9p to the in-display fingerprint sensor and veeeery nice software of the op6t ). I really wish there was something around 250/300€ with the functions of both but couldn't find it, and since i can actually buy a still premium phone like those for just 250, probably i'll just stick with one of them. which one?
> i’d really like to get a stock aosp/pixel experience with the samsung but can't find a good rom, should i choose the op6t? HALP

Click to collapse



I feel the same as you, I like OnePlus software the best (I have the OnePlus 5) but i like the s9 plus for the headphone jack (#1 priority for me)  and the water resistance (I killed my first op5 after 2 years when I jumped in the ocean with it in my pocket), and wireless charging would handy for when the charging port eventually fails in the long run. The display also looks slightly better to me on the Samsung compared to the OnePlus, but other than that I'd prefer the OnePlus. If my phone died tomorrow I'd get a OnePlus 6 (last OnePlus with a headphone jack).

Btw my second OnePlus 5 I bought used off eBay has 90% battery still after 3 years. No issues with it and it looked almost like new. No burn in on the screen. The s8 I bought used locally had some minor burn in on the screen otherwise was fine. Battery health was good but it didn't last or charge near as fast as the OnePlus. I also tried a used pixel XL after the s8 (didn't like the Samsung UI that much and decided to try the pixel XL - I liked it but went back to the OnePlus for dual Sims for a work number so I didn't have to carry 2 phones). My point is I have bought several used phones and had pretty good luck with them.


----------



## CamoGeko (Feb 23, 2020)

toby2111 said:


> Redmi Note 8 Pro or Realme 5 Pro. Going to buy one of these very shortly.
> 
> 1. Which one would you buy and why?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. The Realme 5 would go for, Note 8 Pro has a Mediatek SoC and you should stay away from those at all costs. 

2. If you get the Note 8T I would say the Xiaomi will have better support, but it really depends where you are in the world.

3. None, Chinese phones generally don't have very good resale value or interest 12 months after you buy it. Why? Because at least 5 new Chinese phones come out every couple of months, do you really think people are going to bother buying second hand ones when they can get a brand new one just as cheap?


----------



## toby2111 (Feb 23, 2020)

Hi, I think I'm going to go for the Mi 9 Lite. The RN8P just seems too big and bulky for me. Plus 9 lite has snapdragon chip which seems better.
I'm in Ireland and just sold my Mi A2 Lite on a second hand site for about 50% of what I paid for it exactly a year ago which is a pretty good deal to me.


----------



## dladz (Feb 24, 2020)

Apparently the Xiaomi mi 10 pro is going to be a beast. 

Was told about it, haven't looked it up.

Comparable to the OnePlus 8 pro I'm told.

I'm looking for a phone I can get on EE in the UK, if not the  OnePlus 8 pro then I may switch. 

Wouldn't go Huawei or apple, but the mi10 pro sounds good.


----------



## phaleg (Feb 25, 2020)

the_cr0w said:


> hiii
> recently i had some connector-related problems with my s7edge so i'm about to buy my next phone.
> i think that, in this "hardware overkill era" (personally i think that from circa 2018 the effective changes in speed became very small and unnoticeable in terms of usage; apps open just a tiny little faster ), choosing a good used it's better than ever. since i don't have much to spend (gotta apply for masters ya know) i was thinking about getting a s9plus or a OP6t. that is because i like a lot the design of both the phones and the different functions (from water resistance, qi charge, better photos and nice notch/slide-less design by s9p to the in-display fingerprint sensor and veeeery nice software of the op6t ). I really wish there was something around 250/300€ with the functions of both but couldn't find it, and since i can actually buy a still premium phone like those for just 250, probably i'll just stick with one of them. which one?
> i’d really like to get a stock aosp/pixel experience with the samsung but can't find a good rom, should i choose the op6t? HALP

Click to collapse



Take the OnePlus6T bro, no comparison in term of future support and develop

---------- Post added at 00:46 ---------- Previous post was at 00:41 ----------




dladz said:


> Apparently the Xiaomi mi 10 pro is going to be a beast.
> 
> Was told about it, haven't looked it up.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I may suggest you to read about 5G impact, because I am not sure for the OP8, but for mi10pro it should be 5G


----------



## dladz (Feb 25, 2020)

phaleg said:


> Take the OnePlus6T bro, no comparison in term of future support and develop
> 
> ---------- Post added at 00:46 ---------- Previous post was at 00:41 ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They're both 5G, doesn't bother me. I won't be buying a 5G sim on purpose, only if the deals right.


----------



## Fachtal (Feb 25, 2020)

So, after about five-ish years I finally need to replace my old phone.

Looking for a rather simple phone.Good battery life
good bluetooth
very clean ROM with fast updates or comfortable to load a clean custom ROM
rootable
not too expensive as I can't get it on my contract, I'd say 400-500$ is the limit
I'd prefer at least 64gb of space
Should be available in Switzerland

don't care about 5G (truth be told, not even caring about 4G)
don't care about the camera​Hope there's help for me.


----------



## Raresh T (Feb 25, 2020)

Fachtal said:


> So, after about five-ish years I finally need to replace my old phone.
> 
> Looking for a rather simple phone.Good battery life
> good bluetooth
> ...

Click to collapse



Try the Xiaomi Note 8 Pro. The European version doesn't have ads, works smooth. Some light usage users reported even 4 days on single charge. Mine holds around 2 days, 4G activate continuously. The phone has twrp and root available already, awaiting a custom rom. Running Android 10, for sure it will get Android 11 as well.


----------



## Fachtal (Feb 25, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Try the Xiaomi Note 8 Pro. The European version doesn't have ads, works smooth. Some light usage users reported even 4 days on single charge. Mine holds around 2 days, 4G activate continuously. The phone has twrp and root available already, awaiting a custom rom. Running Android 10, for sure it will get Android 11 as well.

Click to collapse



looks interesting. According to the internet, it only runs Android 9, I assume Android 10 is available via update?
Always discarded xiaomi because it just smelled like cheap chinese garbage with integrated spyware, guess I was wrong...


----------



## CamoGeko (Feb 25, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Try the Xiaomi Note 8 Pro. The European version doesn't have ads, works smooth. Some light usage users reported even 4 days on single charge. Mine holds around 2 days, 4G activate continuously. The phone has twrp and root available already, awaiting a custom rom. Running Android 10, for sure it will get Android 11 as well.

Click to collapse



Note 8 Pro runs a Mediatek SoC, which means ROMs will be limited.

I've said this here more than once. Stay away from the Xiaomi Note 8 Pro if you're interested in Custom ROMs and dev support etc..

Also there's no getting away from it, it is just another FHD plastic glass slab from China for the most part. I'd say a Mi A2 (Mi9 Lite) is a better choice.


@Fachtal

Take a look at the 8T instead with SnapDragon.

Xiaomi will have Chinese bloat if you buy the Chinese versions, but they're by far the preferred manufacturer if you wan't to avoid China bloatware and them stealing your data.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## phaleg (Feb 25, 2020)

dladz said:


> They're both 5G, doesn't bother me. I won't be buying a 5G sim on purpose, only if the deals right.

Click to collapse



For me, 4G is more than enough, also for free, I would not change to 5G because of more radiation without any improvement in my use XD


----------



## Fachtal (Feb 25, 2020)

CamoGeko said:


> ...
> @Fachtal
> 
> Take a look at the 8T instead with SnapDragon.
> ...

Click to collapse



Apparently, the 8T comes without a jack port, which is an automatic no-deal for me.

I've also seen the 9T which has a jack port along with some more of everything while still being affordable.
On the topic of the 9T, how big is the difference between the 9T and the 9T Pro?

Seeing as I'll most likely have to stick with it for the next four years, I'd be willing to spend those additional ~90$ if it is worth it.


----------



## CamoGeko (Feb 25, 2020)

Fachtal said:


> Apparently, the 8T comes without a jack port, which is an automatic no-deal for me.

Click to collapse



Wha are you talking about? The both have 3.5mm ports.

Please look here:
https://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=9946&idPhone2=9812

You can literally make your mind up just by looking at that page which is better. Honestly I would just miss both of them, because the 8T does have better dev support and a SnapDragon its a pretty slow SnapDragon (not even a 700 series). The 8 Pro has the MediaTek SoC and GPU, but UFS storage. Also they both have the Chinese IPS displays, no Amoled in sight.


----------



## MOTzYouTube (Feb 25, 2020)

I am looking for a 5G phone but it's so hard to find an affordable one.


----------



## hulkyboi (Feb 26, 2020)

Hey guys, is it okay to buy refurbished phones? What are the cons


----------



## Fachtal (Feb 26, 2020)

CamoGeko said:


> Wha are you talking about? The both have 3.5mm ports.
> 
> Please look here:
> https://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=9946&idPhone2=9812
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not familiar with current hardware, so I can't make too much of that.
The Xiaomi Mi 9T (Pro) I checked out had Snapdragon 800s and AMOLED displays listed. I guess those are much better than the Snapdragon 665 and the IPS display in the 8T?

Sorry for those basic questions, last time I knew about mobile hardware ARMv7 was just about to become a thing.


----------



## jesperhla (Feb 26, 2020)

Hello Guyz, please enlighten me in the diection of my new phone!
I usually buy midrange range phone and for that i have a budget of 200-300 USD +/-...... My previous phones , to give you an idea, are the Asus Zenfone 2, then the Redmi 3x, and latest was the mi A1.
I change phones every 2 years and now time has come to change the A1...
I live in Europe, but dont want brands as samsung og apple, and i've very much liked my experiences with Xiaomi.
What is important for me:
- Fluid functionality for daily day use
- Camera should at least be Decent! 
- Good connectivity
- Good battery life
- Decent screen
- Clean OS

What is NOT important:
- I dont need much space.
- I do NOT game or multitask, its just for making calls and normal web/mail searches.
- Dont have the need of customs roms, blips and blops...

I was gonna get the xiaomi Mi A3, as i very much liked the clean android system, but i've heard that the screen has a very low Res, and looks pixelated...Then i thought i wait for the release of a mi A4...Its been rumoured, but no idea when its gonna happen 

Other thoughts was the Note 8 pro, But i would rather have a Snapdragon...
So i guess i'm left with the Mi 9T? or maybe the Realme X2? i was looking at the Mi Max3, but its seems to have been around since 2018?
Any of these you would chose, or maybe have another suggestion?

Thank you in advance guyz, i'm having trouble making my mind....God i'm turning into my wife


----------



## Raresh T (Feb 27, 2020)

jesperhla said:


> Hello Guyz, please enlighten me in the diection of my new phone!
> I usually buy midrange range phone and for that i have a budget of 200-300 USD +/-...... My previous phones , to give you an idea, are the Asus Zenfone 2, then the Redmi 3x, and latest was the mi A1.
> I change phones every 2 years and now time has come to change the A1...
> I live in Europe, but dont want brands as samsung og apple, and i've very much liked my experiences with Xiaomi.
> ...

Click to collapse



I am using a Xiaomi Note 8 pro. Good battery life, you can even get 4 days on a single charge. Very good performance, the phone runs the very last Android 10, update dating 1st of January. The European version contains less to none ads. Like if you follow a 5 min tutorial on YouTube, you are getting rid of every ad available. Custom ROM problem aside, the mediatek runs OK, hadn't had any problem with resource hungry apps, like games or Adobe. The phone feels good in hand, corning gorilla glass, the camera is good. Let's say 8.5/10. The video recording is amazing. I do recommend.


----------



## jesperhla (Feb 27, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> I am using a Xiaomi Note 8 pro. Good battery life, you can even get 4 days on a single charge. Very good performance, the phone runs the very last Android 10, update dating 1st of January. The European version contains less to none ads. Like if you follow a 5 min tutorial on YouTube, you are getting rid of every ad available. Custom ROM problem aside, the mediatek runs OK, hadn't had any problem with resource hungry apps, like games or Adobe. The phone feels good in hand, corning gorilla glass, the camera is good. Let's say 8.5/10. The video recording is amazing. I do recommend.

Click to collapse



Thanks m8, I would probably have gone for it, if it wasn't a mediatek Chip 

I would really prefer a snapdragon 

The way it looks right now, i'm leaning more to the Mi 9T, but it seems the Mi A4 will be out in the middle of next month, and it looks really interesting, so i might just wait for it.


----------



## SlowRain (Mar 6, 2020)

Hi. My HTC 10 is in for repairs, & the shop seems to be putting up roadblocks to fixing it. I think I'm going to need a new phone. The HTC 10 was good, but it didn't last as long as I'd hoped (3.5 years). My perfect phone was my HTC Incredible S, which gave me 5 years of use, & it was easy to use one-handed.

So, what phone would you recommend given the following parameters:

- small enough to use one-handed (very important)

- long-lasting (very important)

- decent camera (doesn't have to be the best)

- fixable

- readily available worldwide (ie. not country specific)

- from a reputable manufacturer with no known security issues (I live in Taiwan, so no Chinese brands)

- as close to stock as possible (within reason)

Price is not a huge factor.  Also, I have a spare phone to use in the meantime, so I can also wait for the new phones which will be announced this spring.  Is there anything in the pipeline which would meet my needs?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Raresh T (Mar 6, 2020)

SlowRain said:


> Hi. My HTC 10 is in for repairs, & the shop seems to be putting up roadblocks to fixing it. I think I'm going to need a new phone. The HTC 10 was good, but it didn't last as long as I'd hoped (3.5 years). My perfect phone was my HTC Incredible S, which gave me 5 years of use, & it was easy to use one-handed.
> 
> So, what phone would you recommend given the following parameters:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No idea about your palm size. I have a Xiaomi Note 8 pro, about 7 inches screen and I use it one handed with ease. I would suggest instead of buying a expensive flagship that will satisfy you for 5 years to just go with mid-range ones for 3 years and renew. Cheaper on the wallet and you get very decent performance and battery. Now there are a few suggestions :

Xiaomi Mi 10 Pro
Samsung S20 Ultra
Redmi K20 Pro
OnePlus 7T Pro
OnePlus 8 Pro (releases around 14. April 2020)


----------



## SlowRain (Mar 6, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> No idea about your palm size. I have a Xiaomi Note 8 pro, about 7 inches screen and I use it one handed with ease. I would suggest instead of buying a expensive flagship that will satisfy you for 5 years to just go with mid-range ones for 3 years and renew.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply.

I'm looking for a small phone, so 7" is too big.  My HTC 10 is almost at the upper limit, and it's 5.2" with noticeable bezels.  If the bezels are reduced, it's possible a 5.5" may work; maybe even a 5.7" if there are absolutely no bezels.  Also, no Chinese brands for security reasons.

Also, I want a long-lasting phone.  Price isn't an issue for me.  I don't find it very sustainable to get a new phone every 2-3 years.  I'd like at least 4 years, but 5+ would be better.  So reliability, longevity, and fixability are important to me.


----------



## 350Rocket (Mar 6, 2020)

SlowRain said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I'm looking for a small phone, so 7" is too big.  My HTC 10 is almost at the upper limit, and it's 5.2" with noticeable bezels.  If the bezels are reduced, it's possible a 5.5" may work; maybe even a 5.7" if there are absolutely no bezels.  Also, no Chinese brands for security reasons.
> 
> Also, I want a long-lasting phone.  Price isn't an issue for me.  I don't find it very sustainable to get a new phone every 2-3 years.  I'd like at least 4 years, but 5+ would be better.  So reliability, longevity, and fixability are important to me.

Click to collapse



It's hard to predict reliability of each model, since they all can have different problems that tend to pop up as they get older, but a good bet is to pick something that has a fairly easy to replace battery and charging port (most likely to fail within 5 years). You can check ifixit for repairability ratings. I'm sure I can get 5 years out of my OnePlus 5 (working great at 3 years and I'll replace the battery and charging port if required to keep it another couple years). That doesn't help you because it is Chinese.

Maybe check out the latest Samsung, LG and Sony top of the line phones and compare repairability? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## firrae (Mar 9, 2020)

Hello,

I have been wavering on what phone to buy as my next development device. I'm torn between saving money with a OnePlus 6T, staying stock Google with a Pixel 4, or going all out with the latest tech in a S20. This is meant for development only and I'd like to get another device that'll be good for development over the next few years (my OnePlus 4 did well until last week when it died).

Any thoughts are appreciated to help me see something I'm leaving out.


----------



## CamoGeko (Mar 9, 2020)

firrae said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been wavering on what phone to buy as my next development device. I'm torn between saving money with a OnePlus 6T, staying stock Google with a Pixel 4, or going all out with the latest tech in a S20. This is meant for development only and I'd like to get another device that'll be good for development over the next few years (my OnePlus 4 did well until last week when it died).
> 
> Any thoughts are appreciated to help me see something I'm leaving out.

Click to collapse



Purely for development, or even just for daily driver purposes I'd recommend the Pixel 4XL over any of those.

You will be happy with it for at least 2-3 if needed. Good luck! :good:

PS. There was no OnePlus 4.


----------



## firrae (Mar 9, 2020)

CamoGeko said:


> Purely for development, or even just for daily driver purposes I'd recommend the Pixel 4XL over any of those.
> 
> You will be happy with it for at least 2-3 if needed. Good luck! :good:
> 
> PS. There was no OnePlus 4.

Click to collapse



You're right it was a 3T. I'm just mainly split on if having the newer processor in the S20 is worth the extra cost. I don't really trust Samsung to keep it updated though.


----------



## DJesri13 (Mar 11, 2020)

Hello, any recommendations for an older phone that I can use for media? I just switched to my LG g8 but I can't root it and I don't want to root it as it is my primary phone. I just sold my sony xz premium, it was worth too much to keep for a media-only phone. I'm looking for an older (or cheaper) phone that I can easily root. I am addicted to the V4A sound mod. I was looking for one with running android 5.0+ and has 64+ gb of rom (or expandable memory) so I can download all my Spotify music to it and use it offline since it won't be used for much else. Recommendations I have seen so far the moto x4, moto g6, and Xiaomi redmi note 5/ pro. Any other maybe cheaper recommendations? I know I sound like a choosing begger, in sorry.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 11, 2020)

DJesri13 said:


> Hello, any recommendations for an older phone that I can use for media? I just switched to my LG g8 but I can't root it and I don't want to root it as it is my primary phone. I just sold my sony xz premium, it was worth too much to keep for a media-only phone. I'm looking for an older (or cheaper) phone that I can easily root. I am addicted to the V4A sound mod. I was looking for one with running android 5.0+ and has 64+ gb of rom (or expandable memory) so I can download all my Spotify music to it and use it offline since it won't be used for much else. Recommendations I have seen so far the moto x4, moto g6, and Xiaomi redmi note 5/ pro. Any other maybe cheaper recommendations? I know I sound like a choosing begger, in sorry.

Click to collapse



htc m8. easily rooted. v4A or A.R.I.S.E. sounds awesome. what i had during ARISE testing days.:good:


----------



## DiamondJohn (Mar 11, 2020)

DJesri13 said:


> Hello, any recommendations for an older phone that I can use for media? I just switched to my LG g8 but I can't root it and I don't want to root it as it is my primary phone. I just sold my sony xz premium, it was worth too much to keep for a media-only phone. I'm looking for an older (or cheaper) phone that I can easily root. I am addicted to the V4A sound mod. I was looking for one with running android 5.0+ and has 64+ gb of rom (or expandable memory) so I can download all my Spotify music to it and use it offline since it won't be used for much else. Recommendations I have seen so far the moto x4, moto g6, and Xiaomi redmi note 5/ pro. Any other maybe cheaper recommendations? I know I sound like a choosing begger, in sorry.

Click to collapse



I use a Samsung Galaxy S4 gt-i9506 as my daily and also as 2 other dev phones., I think they do all your requirements, and are cheap second hand on eBay.


----------



## Typhoon_Master (Mar 13, 2020)

Hi,
The Screen of my *Xiaomi Redmi 3S* died today, so I am looking for a new phone currently.
It should be in the same dimensions-category like the Redmi 3S *(139.3 x 69.6 x 8.5 mm | 5.48 x 2.74 x 0.33 in)* but with better camera.

The *Xiaomi Mi A3* caught my eye, but its glass-backpanel keeps me back, because it would shatter if i drop it once. So it would be maybe better to go with the older *Xiaomi Mi A2 Lite*?

I am open to any recommendations also other brands.
(Though headphonejack is a must-have)


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Raresh T (Mar 13, 2020)

Typhoon_Master said:


> Hi,
> The Screen of my Xiaomi Redmi 3S died today, so I am looking for a new phone currently.
> It should be in the same dimensions-category like the Redmi 3S (139.3 x 69.6 x 8.5 mm | 5.48 x 2.74 x 0.33 in) but with better camera.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First, you said you wanted a phone similar in dimensions with the Redmi 3S, but the Xiaomi Mi A3 has a noticeable difference.

For 6 inch smartphones you could go with the Samsung S10 or One plus 6.

Unfortunately, 5 inch phones from a reputable brand are a drying breed. You could go with an S6, the community is still alive, developing roms with Android 10 nowadays.  Also, there is an option to swap the batteries with a S7 edge, giving you more battery life. So the S6 might be your best bet for 5 inches smartphones


----------



## Wstegema (Mar 16, 2020)

*Looking for a rootable Android tablet*

I'd like to purchase an Android tablet that is rootable, I have heard that the Nexus series was easy to root, but I was wondering if there was anything more recent.


----------



## Raresh T (Mar 16, 2020)

Wstegema said:


> I'd like to purchase an Android tablet that is rootable, I have heard that the Nexus series was easy to root, but I was wondering if there was anything more recent.

Click to collapse



What do you want to do with root? Why do you want root?


----------



## Wstegema (Mar 16, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> What do you want to do with root? Why do you want root?

Click to collapse



First, I would like to do some testing with Lineage OS and use some root only apps, secondly for my brother to play PoGo while under quarantine


----------



## Raresh T (Mar 17, 2020)

Wstegema said:


> First, I would like to do some testing with Lineage OS and use some root only apps, secondly for my brother to play PoGo while under quarantine

Click to collapse



First, the makers of Pokemon Go have improved their root checking feature, therefore you might not be able to hide root from them anymore. And spoofing your location might guarantee your brother a ban. 

Second, root apps aren't some extraordinary apps. Don't expect a huge increase in performance. If you get around 40% more performance, that's in the best case scenario. 

I would recommend going for this tablet from 2016. 
(https://m.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_tab_a_10_1_(2016)-8090.php), easily rootable, lots of custom roms, cheap. Have fun


----------



## hsanjay19 (Mar 19, 2020)

Is it a good idea to get a Nova 5T now? It's a rebranded Honor 20. I like the high-end processor and it comes with Google services. The only Huawei phone I've had is the Honor 5X, which was slow at first and became unusable about a year later. Do Honor phones with better specs generally last longer?


----------



## Raresh T (Mar 19, 2020)

hsanjay19 said:


> Is it a good idea to get a Nova 5T now? It's a rebranded Honor 20. I like the high-end processor and it comes with Google services. The only Huawei phone I've had is the Honor 5X, which was slow at first and became unusable about a year later. Do Honor phones with better specs generally last longer?

Click to collapse



Huawei no longer gives codes to unlock your bootloader. So no more custom roms for anyone using huawei. They might have better specs, but Huawei takes its time providing updates to firmware. I ve got a tablet, bought in 2019, still running Android 8, in a year of Android 11. I would stay clear of Huawei. Try Xiaomi. Heard the K20 Pro is quite good.


----------



## 350Rocket (Mar 19, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> First, you said you wanted a phone similar in dimensions with the Redmi 3S, but the Xiaomi Mi A3 has a noticeable difference.
> 
> For 6 inch smartphones you could go with the Samsung S10 or One plus 6.
> 
> Unfortunately, 5 inch phones from a reputable brand are a drying breed. You could go with an S6, the community is still alive, developing roms with Android 10 nowadays. Also, there is an option to swap the batteries with a S7 edge, giving you more battery life. So the S6 might be your best bet for 5 inches smartphones

Click to collapse



I had the s6 for a while, it was probably the best Samsung phone I've ever had. It was also the best custom rom experience I ever had (xtrestolite rom on marshmallow), made the phone a lot faster and no glitches unlike most custom roms I've had. I still remember how good that phone felt in the hand.


----------



## CamoGeko (Mar 19, 2020)

350Rocket said:


> I had the s6 for a while, it was probably the best Samsung phone I've ever had. It was also the best custom rom experience I ever had (xtrestolite rom on marshmallow), made the phone a lot faster and no glitches unlike most custom roms I've had. I still remember how good that phone felt in the hand.

Click to collapse



S6 is a great device, someone in my family was using it for years and years. Then it was passed down to another member who used it for another 2-3 years.

No issues ever with that device, although just running stock.


----------



## nihilazo (Mar 20, 2020)

Hello XDA! 
I'd like to buy a cheap (second hand is fine as long as they're not hard to find second hand), small tablet (7 inch/8 inch, 7 is better) that is supported by the custom ROM community (specifically, to run a degoogled ROM, even if microG isn't available) and supports USB host (connecting a wired keyboard).

LineageOS official doesn't seem to support almost any such devices, are there others that other ROMS/unofficial builds support?
Specs don't matter as long as it can run an up to date OS (or even an older OS that's still supported), this is mainly for notes/calendar and writing schoolwork.

Thanks!


----------



## Raresh T (Mar 20, 2020)

nihilazo said:


> Hello XDA!
> I'd like to buy a cheap (second hand is fine as long as they're not hard to find second hand), small tablet (7 inch/8 inch, 7 is better) that is supported by the custom ROM community (specifically, to run a degoogled ROM, even if microG isn't available) and supports USB host (connecting a wired keyboard).
> 
> LineageOS official doesn't seem to support almost any such devices, are there others that other ROMS/unofficial builds support?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello, I would suggest this tablet 
(https://m.gsmarena.com/xiaomi_mi_pad_4-9249.php). Active community, the latest rom and easy to root and flash a custom rom. Second hand or not, it is quite cheap as well


----------



## yon1000 (Mar 20, 2020)

*Galaxy A50 vs A51*

I would to purchase one of these devices, in my country the A51 is appr. 80 USD more. I've seen the A51 got bad reviews regarding its day to day performance, and camera performance. The A50 reviews didn't mention sluggish performace but It seems Samsung made some key upgrades with their A51 so It left me baffled. 
I would like to here your opinions regarding these phones. espeically from people who have experience with these phones.
thx.


----------



## black*halo (Mar 25, 2020)

I don't use my phone that much. I was thinking I could get a nicer second hand phone for the same price as a really low tier budget phone but I just don't know anything about what phones are good or safe to get without a warranty. The only touch screen phone I've ever had is this Moto G2 that seemed like it was starting to die, but I reset it and it's running OK. I paid $180 for it and I was hoping to spend less this time. I have no use for a huge screen and this is clearly the main option culling my selections, trying to keep the height under 6 inches. I want a phone with a 3.5mm that can run a fairly sensitive IEM without noticeable hiss and a storage expansion slot. GSM unlocked. A better camera than my Moto G2 which has a really ****e one.

The options I have been considering around $110 or less:
* Whichever I can get cheapest and in best shape second hand between LG V30, V30s/+, V35, and G7 or Moto Z2 Play
* New/Open Box Huawei P Smart, LG Q7, Sony Xperia XA2, Nokia 6.1

The options around $140-$170:
* New/Open Box Moto Z2 Play, Sony Xperia XZ1, LG V30

Genuinely appreciate any input or suggestions.


----------



## Raresh T (Mar 25, 2020)

black*halo said:


> I don't use my phone that much. I was thinking I could get a nicer second hand phone for the same price as a really low tier budget phone but I just don't know anything about what phones are good or safe to get without a warranty. The only touch screen phone I've ever had is this Moto G2 that seemed like it was starting to die, but I reset it and it's running OK. I paid $180 for it and I was hoping to spend less this time. I have no use for a huge screen and this is clearly the main option culling my selections, trying to keep the height under 6 inches. I want a phone with a 3.5mm that can run a fairly sensitive IEM without noticeable hiss and a storage expansion slot. GSM unlocked. A better camera than my Moto G2 which has a really ****e one.
> 
> The options I have been considering around $110 or less:
> * Whichever I can get cheapest and in best shape second hand between LG V30, V30s/+, V35, and G7 or Moto Z2 Play
> ...

Click to collapse



I would suggest Xiaomi is a better alternative at that price range.

https://m.gsmarena.com/xiaomi_pocophone_f1-9293.php

https://m.gsmarena.com/xiaomi_redmi_8-9800.php

https://www.google.ro/amp/s/m.gsmarena.com/xiaomi_redmi_note_9_pro-ampp-10120.php?espv=1

Under 6 inches, there s the samsung s6. Wonderful phone, very active community


----------



## BVB-Ger (Mar 25, 2020)

Hey guys ,

I have a simple question.
What Would you prefer ?
The realme x2 pro with 128gb and 8gb RAM .
Or the k30 pro with 128gb and i think 6gb RAM .

Im so confused what i should buy :laugh:


----------



## Swat_16a (Mar 25, 2020)

Hi!

Need some advice to buy a tablet (netflix, films, comics, etc). I'm highly sensitive to PWM / flickering.

I'm between* Samsung Galaxy Tab A 10.1 2019 vs Huawei MediaPad M5 lite vs Lenovo Yoga Smart Tab*. 
All these are more or less the same price, usb-c, same resolution, although huawei has android 8.0 and the others 9.0.

These tablets have not PWM, but I have read on notebookcheck that Tab A 2019 "However, the display does flicker at 60 Hz according to our oscilloscope, so this may still cause issues for some people.", even if later they say it has not PWM so...

What is your recommendation? Which one could be better? It's worth it to pay a little more for the 4Gb ram / 64 rom on Tab A and M5 Lite?

Thank you so much!


----------



## Raresh T (Mar 25, 2020)

BVB-Ger said:


> Hey guys ,
> 
> I have a simple question.
> What Would you prefer ?
> ...

Click to collapse



The chipsets deliver the same performance, the x2 has better screen and Dolby Atmos, lesser battery than the k30 pro. I would go with the x2 pro in this scenario. Would go with the k30 pro if the 8 gb ram version


----------



## BVB-Ger (Mar 25, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> The chipsets deliver the same performance, the x2 has better screen and Dolby Atmos, lesser battery than the k30 pro. I would go with the x2 pro in this scenario. Would go with the k30 pro if the 8 gb ram version

Click to collapse



Thanks for your opinion .
I Had a Xiaomi before and i was Happy with it nur i dont want to Spend more then 400 Euros for a Phone.
And i think the k30 pro with 8gb will be near the 500 Euros . 
I could get the x2 pro for 370 € and thats Not to Bad i think .


----------



## black*halo (Mar 25, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> I would suggest Xiaomi is a better alternative at that price range.
> 
> Under 6 inches, there s the samsung s6. Wonderful phone, very active community

Click to collapse



The S6 doesn't have a card slot and I really think the Xiaomi phones are too big :/ My partners Samsung J7 isnt technically that much bigger than my phone but the small difference feels like a lot. I really wouldn't want something bigger than his to be comfortable in my hand.


----------



## Siscco (Mar 27, 2020)

Hi everyone 
Any help unlocking my 
one touch X230E Z227
IMEI *MOD EDIT:*IMEI number removed. It is dangerous to make it public.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## 350Rocket (Mar 28, 2020)

black*halo said:


> I don't use my phone that much. I was thinking I could get a nicer second hand phone for the same price as a really low tier budget phone but I just don't know anything about what phones are good or safe to get without a warranty. The only touch screen phone I've ever had is this Moto G2 that seemed like it was starting to die, but I reset it and it's running OK. I paid $180 for it and I was hoping to spend less this time. I have no use for a huge screen and this is clearly the main option culling my selections, trying to keep the height under 6 inches. I want a phone with a 3.5mm that can run a fairly sensitive IEM without noticeable hiss and a storage expansion slot. GSM unlocked. A better camera than my Moto G2 which has a really ****e one.
> 
> The options I have been considering around $110 or less:
> * Whichever I can get cheapest and in best shape second hand between LG V30, V30s/+, V35, and G7 or Moto Z2 Play
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd go with the v30 if you're an audiophile. One of the best headphone jacks. I have a 3 year old OnePlus 5 (same processor as the v30) it's still really fast for it's age. Very little lag ever. The headphone jack is good enough for me, with Grado SR60 or Sony mdr-7506. Camera is pretty good. Not as good as a new pixel but decent.


----------



## flash713 (Mar 28, 2020)

Siscco said:


> Hi everyone
> Any help unlocking my
> one touch X230E Z227
> IMEI MOD EDIT:IMEI number removed. It is dangerous to make it public.

Click to collapse



You would need to post this in that device forum or if it does not have one then maybe in Q&A section some place but this thread is specifically for what the title says and we try to keep things organized or it can get really confusing quick. Rules of XDA are search first and if there is no information already on whatever it is you're looking for then you can make a post in the correct section. I'm not trying to be a prick just letting you know maybe you should reread the rules of XDA just so you understand better. Also I did a quick Google search for: "unlock one touch x230e" and I immediately had tons of information on it. Throw that in your search and you will surely have the answers you're looking for. 

Sent from my MIX 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## haris2887 (Mar 29, 2020)

My note 8 has a cracked glass. I think its time for an update.

Looking for some advice
Pixel 4 4G
Samsung Note 9 4G
Samsung S10 4G

All three phones are prices similarly. Pixel 4 being the cheapest (50% off special). Followed by Note 9 and then S10 being a tiny bit over that.

The two things most important to me are
Camera and Battery life.

help me decide.


----------



## skyld92 (Mar 31, 2020)

My honor 9 broke the screen and I want a new phone below 400€.

I've seen P30 (not pro) on amazon, seems a very nice phone but the "not gorilla glass screen" weights so much on my decision... (i dont like screen protectors of any kind so I dont want to be worried about scratching the screen on my daily usage)
The realme x2 pro seems so good but I think it will be too long compared with my old Honor 9 to use on my pocket.

I'd like some phone whit not so much bloatware and very nice capable of running some games occasionaly, take nice pictures, web browsing, social media, youtube, etc

What you guys recommend for me?

PS: Im from Portugal

Thanks


----------



## Raresh T (Apr 1, 2020)

skyld92 said:


> My honor 9 broke the screen and I want a new phone below 400€.
> 
> I've seen P30 (not pro) on amazon, seems a very nice phone but the "not gorilla glass screen" weights so much on my decision... (i dont like screen protectors of any kind so I dont want to be worried about scratching the screen on my daily usage)
> The realme x2 pro seems so good but I think it will be too long compared with my old Honor 9 to use on my pocket.
> ...

Click to collapse



5 inch in 2020, you are out of luck mate. There aren't phones anymore in that range from reputable vendors. The smallest you can get nowadays are 6+ inches. If you really want a 5 inch phone, try the Samsung S6. Cheap and well supported by the community. Stay clear of huawei, they no longer give bootloader unlock codes and they rarely update their phones.


----------



## skyld92 (Apr 1, 2020)

@Raresh T I like big screens but I dont like so much to have a phone that is unconfortable on my pocket. But what can you give me if size wasnt a problem? With amoled display, gorilla glass, nice pictures, good system update support.


----------



## snyft (Apr 3, 2020)

Looking for a phone for 250€ or $. I want 3.5 headphone jack (good dac would be nice), large battery (3700+), good screen (image quality, not hz), good camera and rom possibility. 
I like large screens. Is there anything coming out that i should wait for?


----------



## Raresh T (Apr 4, 2020)

snyft said:


> Looking for a phone for 250€ or $. I want 3.5 headphone jack (good dac would be nice), large battery (3700+), good screen (image quality, not hz), good camera and rom possibility.
> I like large screens. Is there anything coming out that i should wait for?

Click to collapse



You could go for OnePlus 6 or 6T. could be at the 250€ price tag, when the OnePlus 8 launches


----------



## nxnje (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm here as well for some recommendations.
I feel my S7 Edge wants to go to sleep definitely. It's still working but not flawlessly: overheating some times, laggy UI in many occasions, camera is still very good but I feel I want a snappier phone with a faster memory access, and a better battery life (this is getting very short in terms of battery). 
My main uses are the ones that characterize a daily driver:
- photos: these are important. I have a website in which I review in ear headphones, over ear headphones and hifi gear in general (from chi-fi to hi-fi) so I use my smartphone to take photos and then I edit them with some post processing when I have some time to do it. I would even like having a good video quality in order so I can maybe think about making videos in the future, at least for the first periods. 
- university: i use it to download texts, read studying pdf or excel files in order to study on-the-move
- game sometimes: fortnite mobile if possible, pubg mobile, cod mobile, mobile legends and other games
- youtube videos while in the bed. I do not watch films on it.
- audio quality: a 3.5mm jack is mandatory as I test many 3.5mm stuff for most of the times and I need a reference smartphone to use my favorite headphones while moving without needing an adapter
- Good display: switching from a S7 Edge I would like to get something that does not make me sick. When you're used to amoled displays, you can never go back..

I was pointing my aim on:
- Mi9T: Snap730, full screen with no notch, but I hate the camera slider. My friend has camera slider that started popping out 1mm less than usual after like 1 month
- Realme X2: seems like the most complete phone out there under 300. 730G, nice battery and 30w quick charge. Not sure about image and video quality nor audio quality. Software? I do not know either MIUI or ColorOS at the moment, I am not updated on the new versions.

Do you have any other tip? 
I would love a punchole camera instead of a notch but I prefer having a notch instead of a camera slider.

Hope someone can give me some hints, I'm starting to be a bit confused.


----------



## Mirrorblade (Apr 8, 2020)

*Looking for a LOS-capable family tablet...*

Hello,

I am looking for a family tablet. I have a Yoga Tab 3 plus, but as the whole family sits together nowadays, it appears we need another one 

What do I want in a tablet:
a) possibility to install LineageOS. For now I do not care if it is official or unofficial, as long as it is free from major bugs. Having a somewhat current LOS with updates would be appreciated - if unsupported, I prefer if that has not been the case for too long by now...
b) somewhat cheap: I will gladly buy a used tablet (preferably below <100€/$ used), it is for family usage and will not see much gaming anyway.
c) just Wifi does it, no need for a SIM slot

Now with the direction of the tablet market in general and the LOS support/the-effort-taken-by-volunteers for tablets specifically, the choice appears limited, so I am asking for suggestions, thank you.

Best regards,
Mirrorblade


----------



## Raresh T (Apr 8, 2020)

Mirrorblade said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for a family tablet. I have a Yoga Tab 3 plus, but as the whole family sits together nowadays, it appears we need another one
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Under 100 euros, see the tablets from Asus. Asus TF 101 to 700t. Good tablets, cheap nowadays, they ve got nougat available for them, they also come with a dock, mini notebooks. Hope it helps


----------



## Mirrorblade (Apr 9, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Under 100 euros, see the tablets from Asus. Asus TF 101 to 700t. Good tablets, cheap nowadays, they ve got nougat available for them, they also come with a dock, mini notebooks. Hope it helps

Click to collapse



Hey there,
thanks for the reply - but I am really looking for LOS capable tablets. And I found those Asus tablets you mentioned with mostly 1GB memory - a bit of a PITA nowdays..?
So, any advice for a low-to-mid end family tablet that can run LOS?


----------



## Raresh T (Apr 9, 2020)

Mirrorblade said:


> Hey there,
> thanks for the reply - but I am really looking for LOS capable tablets. And I found those Asus tablets you mentioned with mostly 1GB memory - a bit of a PITA nowdays..?
> So, any advice for a low-to-mid end family tablet that can run LOS?

Click to collapse



Then how about Samsung Tab A from 2016?


----------



## humpff (Apr 13, 2020)

*looking for a new phone, under 300 €, alt rom capacity mandatory*

hi
i am very happy to find this interesting thread and i have the opportunity to ask there some advice :
i look for a replacement of my htc one m9 "photo edition" wich works well but cannot support any alternative rom (this is the model without the snapdragon processor) and is not making me happy with photo quality despite of its name.

i can spend up to 300€ more or less

ability to support an alternate rom without any google service  is mandatory, as well as photo quality (included with alternate rom)
I also need good bluetooth and wifi, satifying 4G, no need for 5G

SD card required, 3.5 jack and good audio too
one single slot for the sim is ok

screen quality shall be good as i read quite a lot, removable battery is a plus/must
i prefer a containd size (5.5 " is big for me, an maximum i can accept)

thanks a lot for your help, and for all the work shared here 

Take care !


----------



## Mirrorblade (Apr 13, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Then how about Samsung Tab A from 2016?

Click to collapse



Thanks, that looks more like it. I already managed to snatch one used, looking forward to use it!


----------



## Raresh T (Apr 13, 2020)

humpff said:


> hi
> i am very happy to find this interesting thread and i have the opportunity to ask there some advice :
> i look for a replacement of my htc one m9 "photo edition" wich works well but cannot support any alternative rom (this is the model without the snapdragon processor) and is not making me happy with photo quality despite of its name.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Removable battery is a myth. If you want with removable battery, go with a phone from before 2010. Now, for the rest of your specs, I would suggest a oneplus 6.


----------



## eriol1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Removable battery is a myth. If you want with removable battery, go with a phone from before 2010. Now, for the rest of your specs, I would suggest a oneplus 6.

Click to collapse



Removable battery may mean different things for different people.

I've seen people who want to have two batteries and be able to easily replace batteries on the fly when one runs out. For these people removable battery means no tools are required for removing the battery. 

I myself consider the battery removable if I can replace it myself every two years or so just by taking a few screws out and without breaking the phone.


----------



## Raresh T (Apr 14, 2020)

eriol1 said:


> Removable battery may mean different things for different people.
> 
> I've seen people who want to have two batteries and be able to easily replace batteries on the fly when one runs out. For these people removable battery means no tools are required for removing the battery.
> 
> I myself consider the battery removable if I can replace it myself every two years or so just by taking a few screws out and without breaking the phone.

Click to collapse



Even so, have you encountered an easy phone to swap batteries in the recent years?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Apr 14, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Removable battery is a myth. If you want with removable battery, go with a phone from before 2010. Now, for the rest of your specs, I would suggest a oneplus 6.

Click to collapse





eriol1 said:


> Removable battery may mean different things for different people.
> 
> I've seen people who want to have two batteries and be able to easily replace batteries on the fly when one runs out. For these people removable battery means no tools are required for removing the battery.
> 
> I myself consider the battery removable if I can replace it myself every two years or so just by taking a few screws out and without breaking the phone.

Click to collapse





Raresh T said:


> Even so, have you encountered an easy phone to swap batteries in the recent years?

Click to collapse



I have a 2013 Samsung S4 with a removable battery. If you search in GSM arena. there are 160 since 2017. Removable battery is not really up for an arguable interpretation.
https://www.gsmarena.com/results.php3?nYearMin=2017&idBatRemovable=1


----------



## loki993 (Apr 14, 2020)

I have a pixel 2xl that I absolutely hate aside from the camera. The camera is the best Ive ever used, but a lot actually but everything else about the phone I hate. I want a new phone but I don't want to give up too much camera performance. 

Ive always thought I would like to try the Oneplus phones something like a 7t but the camera scares me away usually. Then I go samsung but they also seem to have their different camera issues. I went from a note 8 to the 2xl partially because I wasn't satisfied with the note 8s camera performance, so I hesitate when I read review and it seem newer phones have the same issues the 8 had, like noisy picture in anything but perfect lighting situations. . The note was also very heavy, other than that though I liked to samsung. 

The I look at newer pixels, because maybe my experience is just because the 2xl is bad phone.  All of the newer pixels have their major issues. Battery life is a big thing to me so that pretty much removes any of the from consideration. 3s are cheap and the 3a is cheaper still. I also have my software gripes with the pure android experience that everyone else seems to love so I have many doubts that just going to a newer pixel phone will solve anything. Things like a complete lack of ad blocking makes the chrome browser more or less unusable for web surfing. Ive tried other browsers that do block ads but they all run with varying degrees of success on the pixel and some sites will just straight up break in anything other than chrome. That last one probably isn't really googles fault, but still annoying. The keyboard is straight up garbage and the auto correct is worse that that, my 2xls have all had touch sensitivity issues as well which only exacerbates any keyboard issues.  

Would flashing something like a 3xl or 3a with a ROM be an option and get me better formance and ad blocking that actually works and doesn't break websites?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## 350Rocket (Apr 14, 2020)

loki993 said:


> I have a pixel 2xl that I absolutely hate aside from the camera. The camera is the best Ive ever used, but a lot actually but everything else about the phone I hate. I want a new phone but I don't want to give up too much camera performance.
> 
> Ive always thought I would like to try the Oneplus phones something like a 7t but the camera scares me away usually. Then I go samsung but they also seem to have their different camera issues. I went from a note 8 to the 2xl partially because I wasn't satisfied with the note 8s camera performance, so I hesitate when I read review and it seem newer phones have the same issues the 8 had, like noisy picture in anything but perfect lighting situations. . The note was also very heavy, other than that though I liked to samsung.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you hate the pixel that much I don't know if you'd like OnePlus. I had a pixel XL for a short bit and really liked that phone and my OnePlus 5 for 3 years. I tried the Samsung s8 for a bit before the pixel, them went back to the OnePlus 5 so I could have dual Sims. I really didn't like the Samsung software. The keyboard was the worst thing, first thing I had to do was install Gboard which you said you hate, so I'm thinking your tastes might be different than a lot of people. 

If you liked Samsung, see if you can try out any of the newer ones and see if the camera is up to your standards. My pixel had the best camera I've had but my OnePlus 5 isn't too far behind. My girlfriend and I usually use it instead of her iPhone XR which is supposed to be a decent camera. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## nelsyv (Apr 15, 2020)

*looking for smartwatch recommendations*

Couldn't find a better place to ask than here; let me know if I should move this post somewhere else.

I'm looking to get a *smartwatch/fitness tracker* soon, but I'm not sure what options I should be considering. Can anyone offer any recommendations?

Needs:


Heart rate sensor (both 24/7 monitoring and workout tracking)
Onboard GPS (so I can take it out without phone and still have GPS tracking)
Strava compatibility
Local music storage/playback (e.g. via bluetooth headphones)


Wants:


Mirror notifications from my Samsung S9
Fully waterproof (they're pretty much all sweatproof, but not all will hold up to swimming)
NFC payment
Multi-day battery (even if it's only 1.5-2 days, that means it will still get full-day life after the battery starts to wear; I also do very long runs sometimes, so I need multi-hour life with GPS and bluetooth running full-blast)


Bonus: (not heartbroken if they're not in it, but nice tiebreakers)


Untethered LTE (so I can use data and/or receive calls and texts without phone)
Swim tracking
MST Payment (which afaik would limit me to the Gear S3 Frontier, which looks like a solid device but a bit long in the tooth)
More biometrics (VO2, pulse ox, EKG, whatever; I'm a sucker for having more data, ok)


----------



## humpff (Apr 15, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Removable battery is a myth. If you want with removable battery, go with a phone from before 2010. Now, for the rest of your specs, I would suggest a oneplus 6.

Click to collapse



hi  thank you for this suggestion, ok i have understood the battery might be "not removable" according to your poiint of view. i am going to read the specs of this phone, wich  i don't know.


----------



## Raresh T (Apr 15, 2020)

humpff said:


> hi thank you for this suggestion, ok i have understood the battery might be "not removable" according to your poiint of view. i am going to read the specs of this phone, wich i don't know.

Click to collapse



Seems I might have suggested a phone with 1 inch larger than the maximum you requested. Therefore, I have some suggestions you might be more comfortable with :

Samsung S10e (second hand) 
Google pixel 3
Google Pixel 4 (second hand)


----------



## fullcirclexpw (Apr 16, 2020)

Im looking for a phone or tablet under $100preferred, slightly over is an option if it meets what im looking for but absolutely a maximum of $150 including tax and shipping if applicable.
I dont care about camera resolution hell id say keep the camera if itd be cheaper lol , nor do i care about battery life, or age(im fine with used or refurbished if its cheaper). I dont even need a sim slot but wouldnt exclude a device just for having one. I liked the samsung note2  and the lg stylo3 but dont need a stylus, but not opposed to one either. Screen size or resolution also are irrelevant, as long as there is a screen so no android boxes. I have several 1gb tablets with quad cores at 1.3ghz but im looking for an upgrade to that. I want root but dont care if theres custom roms available, dont care if people even actively work on it or not, but i do want to be able to successfully root or unroot at my discretion,preferably through a reliable method but am open to bear about the options. Multiwindows/splitscreen app function would be nice but not essential. OTG usb ability would also be nice but again not essential. Screen casting while nice, again is not essential.

What i do consider essential is a minimum of:
1)Android 5+, but would accept down to 4.3 for the right price if meeting all other conditions.
2)at least 2GB of RAM
3)at least 4 cores more the better.
4)minimum of 1.3ghz or higher cpu frequency
5)TWRP and ROOT available. 
6)16gb storage + sdcard slot
7)wifi

Any help is appreciated, and if anybody has a device meeting the above requirements and would like to sell it through a service like ebay/mercari or similar pm me.


----------



## Raresh T (Apr 16, 2020)

fullcirclexpw said:


> Im looking for a phone or tablet under $100preferred, slightly over is an option if it meets what im looking for but absolutely a maximum of $150 including tax and shipping if applicable.
> I dont care about camera resolution hell id say keep the camera if itd be cheaper lol , nor do i care about battery life, or age(im fine with used or refurbished if its cheaper). I dont even need a sim slot but wouldnt exclude a device just for having one. I liked the samsung note2 and the lg stylo3 but dont need a stylus, but not opposed to one either. Screen size or resolution also are irrelevant, as long as there is a screen so no android boxes. I have several 1gb tablets with quad cores at 1.3ghz but im looking for an upgrade to that. I want root but dont care if theres custom roms available, dont care if people even actively work on it or not, but i do want to be able to successfully root or unroot at my discretion,preferably through a reliable method but am open to bear about the options. Multiwindows/splitscreen app function would be nice but not essential. OTG usb ability would also be nice but again not essential. Screen casting while nice, again is not essential.
> 
> What i do consider essential is a minimum of:
> ...

Click to collapse



I suggest samsung note 2, it has custom roms with pie available.


----------



## fullcirclexpw (Apr 16, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> I suggest samsung note 2, it has custom roms with pie available.

Click to collapse



There are pie roms for the note 2? That aren't just ui? I have a note 2 I think t-889 its tmobile and i loosely based my essential spec list on it. Specifically adding the lower os exception was because of it lol thought the highest it got was 4.4.3 with 5.0 ui, I really would enjoy using termux but no Rom I found would run it on the note 2. It needs android 5.1+. Also Wi-Fi chip I think is dead and tethernet sucks because I could just use the computer anyway at that point. Love the answer guess I just never considered buying another one. 
In open to any other similar suggestions as well


----------



## Raresh T (Apr 16, 2020)

fullcirclexpw said:


> There are pie roms for the note 2? That aren't just ui? I have a note 2 I think t-889 its tmobile and i loosely based my essential spec list on it. Specifically adding the lower os exception was because of it lol thought the highest it got was 4.4.3 with 5.0 ui, I really would enjoy using termux but no Rom I found would run it on the note 2. It needs android 5.1+. Also Wi-Fi chip I think is dead and tethernet sucks because I could just use the computer anyway at that point. Love the answer guess I just never considered buying another one.
> In open to any other similar suggestions as well

Click to collapse



There might be also xiaomi 3s. Who knows, maybe you can even get the 3 gb ram variant under 100


----------



## busybox198600 (Apr 17, 2020)

*Gionee M7 Global ROM*

Please does anyone have Gionee M7 Global ROM download link. I have searched and only found Chinese version.


----------



## Vivekachooz (Apr 18, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> There might be also xiaomi 3s. Who knows, maybe you can even get the 3 gb ram variant under 100

Click to collapse



under 100?


----------



## Raresh T (Apr 18, 2020)

Vivekachooz said:


> under 100?

Click to collapse



That what I said, yes. Just searched for the phone now. Found the 3 gb ram variant for 80$.


----------



## PPPPower (Apr 19, 2020)

Hello,
I am currently using Lenovo P2, and I am super happy with phone. I only have one reason to change it and that is bad camera.

I need a phone with great camera and great battery life.
MY budget is 300-350€ and I dont really care about other features.

Battery > camera > price > other things

Thanks for help. Btw it can even be used device


----------



## Raresh T (Apr 19, 2020)

PPPPower said:


> Hello,
> I am currently using Lenovo P2, and I am super happy with phone. I only have one reason to change it and that is bad camera.
> 
> I need a phone with great camera and great battery life.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, go for pixel. Best camera, average battery.


----------



## wfred (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi guys, I'm on Verizon and I'm having a hard time finding a replacement for my LG V20.

I need a rootable phone with CDMA bands and either lots of storage or a micro sd slot that won't break the bank. I have fairly heavy usage during the work day (battery swap by 1300). 
I don't mind if it's "last year's" model as long as it's not going to be outdated in 3 years. I would prefer unlocked from manufacturer. 

Pixels have limited storage, OnePlus 7's are LTE only, doesn't look like V60 will be rootable, and Samsung has too many models for me to figure out the differences. I'm leaning towards OnePlus 8 pro when it comes out, but $1000 is a lot of money.

Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Raresh T (Apr 19, 2020)

wfred said:


> Hi guys, I'm on Verizon and I'm having a hard time finding a replacement for my LG V20.
> 
> I need a rootable phone with CDMA bands and either lots of storage or a micro sd slot that won't break the bank. I have fairly heavy usage during the work day (battery swap by 1300).
> I don't mind if it's "last year's" model as long as it's not going to be outdated in 3 years. I would prefer unlocked from manufacturer.
> ...

Click to collapse



Mate, seems Verizon is shutting down its cdma bands (https://www.pcmag.com/news/cdma-vs-gsm-whats-the-difference) "We have been updating this story since 2012. In 2020, it's absolutely time to get off of CDMA


----------



## wfred (Apr 20, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Mate, seems Verizon is shutting down its cdma bands (https://www.pcmag.com/news/cdma-vs-gsm-whats-the-difference) "We have been updating this story since 2012. In 2020, it's absolutely time to get off of CDMA

Click to collapse



Yeah, I know.
Verizon has the best over - all coverage around here. The problem is that I work in and drive through areas along the PA/ NYS border that have strong 3G signals, but no LTE coverage. I need the CDMA frequencies.


----------



## ToughDBlue (Apr 20, 2020)

*Going from iPhone to Android (Hopefully with custom ROM)*

Hi Everyone,

I currently have an iPhone 6s and want to get an Android phone.  I'm looking for one that has at least a Snapdragon 845, 4GB-6GB RAM,  at the most 128GB storage, good camera, and at the most a 6" screen.  I also want to remove all traces of google from the phone so I read up on it and it looks like I need a custom ROM.  There are not many custom ROMs for phones released within the past 18 months.  I like the LineageOS but again not many newer phones supported on the latest official build.  I like the specs of the Pixel 3 but again no official LineageOS build for it.  

I appreciate any suggestions and guidance.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## Raresh T (Apr 20, 2020)

ToughDBlue said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I currently have an iPhone 6s and want to get an Android phone. I'm looking for one that has at least a Snapdragon 845, 4GB-6GB RAM, at the most 128GB storage, good camera, and at the most a 6" screen. I also want to remove all traces of google from the phone so I read up on it and it looks like I need a custom ROM. There are not many custom ROMs for phones released within the past 18 months. I like the LineageOS but again not many newer phones supported on the latest official build. I like the specs of the Pixel 3 but again no official LineageOS build for it.
> 
> I appreciate any suggestions and guidance. Thank you in advance!

Click to collapse



Hello mate

For Android phones in those specs you could get Samsung S9, with 4 gigabytes of ram or  Black Shark, with 8 gigabytes of ram. I would suggest Xiaomi Pocophone F1. Way better than those other 2 phones, but the screen is a very bit larger (6.18). But pocophone is a very good phone, compared to the other 2 or the pixel 3. 

Now, for Google, there are ways to get your apps without Google part (Apkpure, apk mirror), but is a total pain, trust me, I ve tried. I don't mean pain as impossible, but you will have to make some sacrifices. Some apps won't work without Google services, like they will crash at startup. Also, there is the risk here. Downloading apps without Google presents the risk, the app might be infected with some sort of malware. Sure, Google isn't gonna spy on you, but someone else might.  Be safe.

Regards,
Raresh T


----------



## ToughDBlue (Apr 20, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Hello mate
> 
> For Android phones in those specs you could get Samsung S9, with 4 gigabytes of ram or  Black Shark, with 8 gigabytes of ram. I would suggest Xiaomi Pocophone F1. Way better than those other 2 phones, but the screen is a very bit larger (6.18). But pocophone is a very good phone, compared to the other 2 or the pixel 3.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you Raresh.  I live the US and I don't think those phones are available here.  The S9 is but it's the Snapdragon processor version and is not able to get a custom ROM.  Most of the apps I need are for work so hopefully they don't crash at startup.


----------



## ToughDBlue (Apr 20, 2020)

ToughDBlue said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I currently have an iPhone 6s and want to get an Android phone.  I'm looking for one that has at least a Snapdragon 845, 4GB-6GB RAM,  at the most 128GB storage, good camera, and at the most a 6" screen.  I also want to remove all traces of google from the phone so I read up on it and it looks like I need a custom ROM.  There are not many custom ROMs for phones released within the past 18 months.  I like the LineageOS but again not many newer phones supported on the latest official build.  I like the specs of the Pixel 3 but again no official LineageOS build for it.
> 
> I appreciate any suggestions and guidance.  Thank you in advance!

Click to collapse



After I posted this I spent several more hours researching.  I now have information overload. 
Basically all I'm looking for is to get an Android phone and be able to remove everything google from it and then install the apps I need.  I like the specs of the Pixel 3 but I can't find any official way to just remove google from it.  Is there any way to do this?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## eriol1 (Apr 20, 2020)

ToughDBlue said:


> After I posted this I spent several more hours researching. I now have information overload.
> Basically all I'm looking for is to get an Android phone and be able to remove everything google from it and then install the apps I need. I like the specs of the Pixel 3 but I can't find any official way to just remove google from it. Is there any way to do this?

Click to collapse



That's like asking for an official way to remove Apple from an iPhone :silly:


----------



## Hitti2 (Apr 21, 2020)

which newest phone unlocked and rooted works with Google pay?

looking for Snapdragon 865 smartphone.


----------



## griz.droidx (Apr 21, 2020)

flahlesslySpam said:


> Hello, I would like to upgrade my Samsung Galaxy S5 to a phone that meets the following criteria:
> Works with Verizon in the USA
> under $150, willing to buy either used or new
> has good ROM support (such as the Nexus 5x from this post https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/how-developers-decide-devices-to-support-t4030503)
> ...

Click to collapse



I can vouch for that I'm running Q w/microg and all the trimmings


----------



## flahlesslySpam (Apr 21, 2020)

griz.droidx said:


> I can vouch for that I'm running Q w/microg and all the trimmings

Click to collapse



Ah is that Android Q on the Samsung Galaxy S5? 

I've actually bought a moto g7 power earlier this year and am using that but I still have the Galaxy S5 and am using it from time to time because I have a couple work related apps on it. It would be nice to upgrade it even if I'm not using it as my primary phone.


----------



## Raresh T (Apr 22, 2020)

Any idea of a flagship smartphone released after 2018, which has Dual-Sim-Dual-Active? Ideally with 5G.


----------



## gestetech (Apr 22, 2020)

*Cheap phone in the US*

Hi,

My previous phone was a Xiaomi Mi 9T, but I think I broke it when trying to add LTE bands to it (more info here). I'm trying to fix it, but I might give up. If I am unable to fix it, I'd like to get a cheap phone (used or new) that has most US LTE bands to use on either T-Mobile or Visible. I'd like it to have a good screen, good battery, headphone jack, good cameras, and an active community on XDA. Any recommendations?

Thanks in advance :victory:


----------



## queuedvariable (Apr 22, 2020)

*Support for Lineage + changeable IMEI?*

Hi all,

Time for a new phone.    Don't need much particularly fancy, with one exception; want one with reasonably good LineageOS support, plus as simple to change the IMEI as possible (ideally, every time I use up a prepaid sim and change to another).   I'd also like a removeable/replaceable battery.     I know there are some radio chipsets that are easier to do that with than others.    

Any ideas?


----------



## Raresh T (Apr 23, 2020)

gestetech said:


> Hi,
> 
> My previous phone was a Xiaomi Mi 9T, but I think I broke it when trying to add LTE bands to it (more info here). I'm trying to fix it, but I might give up. If I am unable to fix it, I'd like to get a cheap phone (used or new) that has most US LTE bands to use on either T-Mobile or Visible. I'd like it to have a good screen, good battery, headphone jack, good cameras, and an active community on XDA. Any recommendations?
> 
> Thanks in advance :victory:

Click to collapse



Well, I would suggest the Samsung S6, with a very active community and lots of mods. Who knows, maybe  tinkering around with this phone you might find a solution for your other phone. Also quite cheap. 

Or for max coverage, try the Pixel 4. Seems to have all 4g bands, can access t mobile and version. Might be your best bet. Who knows, give Google fi a try as well. If this seems too expensive, go for pixel 3. Almost all 4 g bands, except one. (https://www.kimovil.com/en/frequency-checker/US/google-pixel-2)

---------- Post added at 07:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:47 AM ----------




queuedvariable said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Time for a new phone. Don't need much particularly fancy, with one exception; want one with reasonably good LineageOS support, plus as simple to change the IMEI as possible (ideally, every time I use up a prepaid sim and change to another). I'd also like a removeable/replaceable battery. I know there are some radio chipsets that are easier to do that with than others.
> 
> Any ideas?

Click to collapse



Well, go for the Samsung S6. Quite active community, would make the best bet to support imei change. Also,  be wary, imei changing might land you in hot water.


----------



## crazyiman (Apr 23, 2020)

*Nexus 5 or Nexus 6P?*

Hello, I have recently started with ethical hacking course and have come to the android hacking part. For this I require a device to install Nethunter. I found out that Nexus devices are best for Nethunter, then comes OnePlus. But I have realised that only Nexus 5 and Nexus 6P support both monitor mode and packet injection on their internal wifi chips. So, I am ready to buy one of those phones but I am not able to decide. Nexus 6P has better battery life, camera, storage, and rest things. But I have heard that Nexus 5 is better than Nexus 6P in monitor mode and packet injection. Could you please comment which of the phone has better and more stable injection support on the internal wifi chip? And which phone should I buy?


----------



## Raresh T (Apr 23, 2020)

crazyiman said:


> Hello, I have recently started with ethical hacking course and have come to the android hacking part. For this I require a device to install Nethunter. I found out that Nexus devices are best for Nethunter, then comes OnePlus. But I have realised that only Nexus 5 and Nexus 6P support both monitor mode and packet injection on their internal wifi chips. So, I am ready to buy one of those phones but I am not able to decide. Nexus 6P has better battery life, camera, storage, and rest things. But I have heard that Nexus 5 is better than Nexus 6P in monitor mode and packet injection. Could you please comment which of the phone has better and more stable injection support on the internal wifi chip? And which phone should I buy?

Click to collapse



I am not so familiar with such usage, but isn't the phone going to be connected with a cable to the computer during the duration of the whole process? Technically it should draw power from the computer, therefore it doesn't matter battery life. For storage you could use a micro SD.


----------



## crazyiman (Apr 23, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> I am not so familiar with such usage, but isn't the phone going to be connected with a cable to the computer during the duration of the whole process? Technically it should draw power from the computer, therefore it doesn't matter battery life. For storage you could use a micro SD.

Click to collapse



The one you are talking about is Bad-USB MITM Attack. But we can do a similar attack wirelessly by ARP Poisoning or Evil Twin attack. But this requires the wifi card to support wireless packet injection. A usb wifi adapter is generally used for such purposes in laptop but we can use it in android phones too with nethunter and an external wifi card. But to make it look less suspicious i want to use internal wifi card and on mobile. But till now only 2 android devices are supported, i.e., nexus 5 and 6p. So, I decided to choose from these 2.


----------



## nelsyv (Apr 23, 2020)

nelsyv said:


> Couldn't find a better place to ask than here; let me know if I should move this post somewhere else.
> 
> I'm looking to get a *smartwatch/fitness tracker* soon, but I'm not sure what options I should be considering. Can anyone offer any recommendations?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Bumping this request up to the end of the thread, since it's been about a week and I've gotten no responses... Hope somebody can help me out


----------



## crazyiman (Apr 24, 2020)

nelsyv said:


> Bumping this request up to the end of the thread, since it's been about a week and I've gotten no responses... Hope somebody can help me out

Click to collapse



You can check out the new G-Shock GBD-H1000. It has all the features you requested except NFC. And it has very high battery life with solar charging. Or buy a Polar RS600CX if you could find one. It has more than 80 sensors.


----------



## psychok9 (Apr 24, 2020)

Hello,
I'm curious about Oneplus 7t smartphone, because they have been recommended to me and they are very fast, and cheaper vs Samsung top.
My concern is the updates lifetime: I've read that updates are guaranteed only for 3 years. Do you think that update via Lineage OS is still a viable solution after this?
I usually keep smartphone for 4-5 years.
On my previous Samsung smartphone I've tried a lot of ROMS, but they were always unstable (I suspect for Exynos SOC).

Thank you.


----------



## Raresh T (Apr 24, 2020)

psychok9 said:


> Hello,
> I'm curious about Oneplus 7t smartphone, because they have been recommended to me and they are very fast, and cheaper vs Samsung top.
> My concern is the updates lifetime: I've read that updates are guaranteed only for 3 years. Do you think that update via Lineage OS is still a viable solution after this?
> I usually keep smartphone for 4-5 years.
> ...

Click to collapse



I might suggest other strategy. Instead of going for oneplus and samsung, which are quite expensive, way above 600$ why don't you go with Xiaomi. Got myself a Xiaomi Note 8 Pro, quite a good phone, for less than 250$. For sure it gets two years of updates and the custom roms will be stable enough to work for another year or so. Afterwards, simply sell it and buy another one. Drawing a line after 5-6 years you will see you invested less and you have a good phone.


----------



## crazyiman (Apr 24, 2020)

psychok9 said:


> Hello,
> I'm curious about Oneplus 7t smartphone, because they have been recommended to me and they are very fast, and cheaper vs Samsung top.
> My concern is the updates lifetime: I've read that updates are guaranteed only for 3 years. Do you think that update via Lineage OS is still a viable solution after this?
> I usually keep smartphone for 4-5 years.
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess it's better to wait for OnePlus 8 series as it would be launched very soon.


----------



## river58 (Apr 26, 2020)

*New Phone*

I'm looking for a good replacement for my Galaxy Note 9.

Mainly wanting an unlocked bootloader, storage that's 256GB or greater, and a phone that won't heat up as much, hopefully much better specced.

Right now I'm looking at the 12gb versions of the Xiaomi Black Shark 3 Pro, or the Red Magic 5G. I'm in the USA, and I'm on Verizon. I don't know much about these phones, but I'm trying to make a good decision, as to which I should purchase, or if there's another, better phone I could purchase for around the same price range ($600-$800). I would go with OnePlus, but the price ($1000), and no headphone jack kind of turns me off of the phone. I don't want to go with a Razer Phone 2, because it has the same CPU as my Galaxy Note 9. 

Does anyone have any recommendations?

Stuff I need:

Unlocked Bootloader
Better CPU than Galaxy Note 9
Atleast 256 GB Storage or Micro SD Support
Better heat dispersion than the Note 9
Atleast 1080p Screen
Fingerprint Sensor
Less than $800.
Support for VoLTE
Support for Verizon or T-Mobile, in the USA

Hopefuls:

Something that'll last me for a while
5G Support


----------



## crazyiman (Apr 26, 2020)

river58 said:


> I'm looking for a good replacement for my Galaxy Note 9.
> 
> Mainly wanting an unlocked bootloader, storage that's 256GB or greater, and a phone that won't heat up as much, hopefully much better specced.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go with Red Magic 5G, because it's a bang for bucks. I guess it's the only phone that records 8K videos.


----------



## river58 (Apr 26, 2020)

crazyiman said:


> Go with Red Magic 5G, because it's a bang for bucks. I guess it's the only phone that records 8K videos.

Click to collapse



Alright, I'll go with it most likely, thank you. I'm just hoping some custom ROMs are ported over, since I've heard the software isn't too great.


----------



## crazyiman (Apr 26, 2020)

river58 said:


> Alright, I'll go with it most likely, thank you. I'm just hoping some custom ROMs are ported over, since I've heard the software isn't too great.

Click to collapse



Well for custom roms oneplus series is better i guess.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## osirisjem (Apr 30, 2020)

*Android tablet suggestion*

Android Tablet
Custom ROMS (noob friendly > features) with good community support
easily Rootable / Unlocked Bootloader
SD Card
Bigger screen 
Higher resolution screen 

Price ... $300 ish. 
I could spend more if it was worth it.

I've been away from XDA roms for a decade, but im back !

I'll use it for a short while and then maybe turn it into a digital picture frame for my mom ?


----------



## wortex777 (Apr 30, 2020)

Hello,

i'm from Germany and translated the text via google translate, so...

I am looking for a smartphone for navigation on a motorcycle. I currently have Samsung Galaxy S7 and normal gloves and they dont work on the touchscreen. Gloves with touch functionality would cost me around € 150. But I could also buy a used device that has a glove mode. The first thing that came to mind was the Sony z5 compact, but it probably doesn't get any updates anymore. The advantage of the Z5 compact is that it has a charging socket that is sealed against rain. I have a wireless charging pad on the motorcycle, so I can do wireless charging. Many smartphones can be retrofitted relatively easily.

So I am now looking for used devices up to a maximum of € 150 that I can use with gloves, are waterproof and either have wireless charging built in from home or have sealed charging connections. And the devices should at least still receive security updates. I am not afraid to update it myself with Custon Roms and to root, I have done it several times.

Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## Raresh T (May 1, 2020)

osirisjem said:


> Android Tablet
> Custom ROMS (noob friendly > features) with good community support
> easily Rootable / Unlocked Bootloader
> SD Card
> ...

Click to collapse



One of the tablets from the Asus Transformer Series or Xiaomi Mi Pad 4.

---------- Post added at 07:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 AM ----------




wortex777 said:


> Hello,
> 
> i'm from Germany and translated the text via google translate, so...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Some custom roms do provide an glove mode option, I think the RR rom for the S7. Also, found an instructable tutorial (https://www.instructables.com/id/Making-A-Glove-Work-With-A-Touch-Screen/) on how to modify your gloves to work with your phone. 

Your best bet would be wireless charging.

For touch sensitivity i found this link (https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s7/how-to/change-sensitivity-touch-screen-t3414659/amp/).


----------



## DiamondJohn (May 1, 2020)

wortex777 said:


> ...So I am now looking for used devices up to a maximum of € 150 *that I can use with gloves*, are waterproof and either have ...

Click to collapse



I haven't tried it recently, but I think the plastic anti-static bags used on computer parts, can be used to create working capacitive pens. Maybe sticking a bit of this plastic at the end of one finger may work.


----------



## Grizzler89 (May 1, 2020)

Hi. 

I'm looking for my next smartphone. My current smartphone is a LG G4.

The following points are important:
- good camera
- microSD
- good (long to be expected) customrom support
- fingerprint
- whould be nice if the akku could be changed without too much trouble...

Something that could last for the next 3-5 years


----------



## wortex777 (May 1, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> One of the tablets from the Asus Transformer Series or Xiaomi Mi Pad 4.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Worked and thanks. Can use it with gloves. Testet QI charge before and worked quite good. Battery gets fuller and not emptier.


----------



## Raresh T (May 1, 2020)

Grizzler89 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm looking for my next smartphone. My current smartphone is a LG G4.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OnePlus 8 Pro, for the best suggestion


----------



## Grizzler89 (May 2, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> OnePlus 8 Pro, for the best suggestion

Click to collapse



It doesn't have a microSD slot


----------



## Raresh T (May 2, 2020)

Grizzler89 said:


> It doesn't have a microSD slot

Click to collapse



There is a 256 gb version. Would you need more than this?


----------



## utilisateur75 (May 2, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for a new smartphone (I have a mate 10 pro) that has strong privacy & confidentiality characteristics and which is powerful (at least as powerful as my mate 10 pro). So I started with a list, but I would like some advices from wise people .

- Iphone SE 2020. Seems to be powerful and on the privacy side, it looks to me that IOS is still > to Android.
- Pocophone on which I would flash /e/ foundation custom rom. That would be the less expensive solution.
- Zenefone 6, on which I would flash LineageOS. I love the smartphone characteristics. But what's your opinion on LineageOS ?
- Google Pixel 3a with GrapheneOS. Looks to me to be the safest choice, but my fear is that I might be disappointed by the hardware....

So i'm really open to new suggestions 

Maybe I can flash something on my mate 10 pro ?

Thanks !


----------



## Raresh T (May 2, 2020)

utilisateur75 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm looking for a new smartphone (I have a mate 10 pro) that has strong privacy & confidentiality characteristics and which is powerful (at least as powerful as my mate 10 pro). So I started with a list, but I would like some advices from wise people .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, privacy wise, I have to agree. The iPhone is way more better than android for privacy. Therefore I would suggest something like iPhone 11 or the upcoming iPhone 12. Privacy aside, there might be an interesting iPhone concept, without a charging port, relying on wireless charging only


----------



## 350Rocket (May 2, 2020)

No charging port is even worse than no headphone jack. I use both every day. The port is for using phone as a flash drive to store work files. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Néocray (May 3, 2020)

Hello there.
I have right now a S5 4G+ running LOS 16 with mild experience and several issues. As I'm using my phone for work with the pandemic running, I've decided to change.
An opporunity have arised, so I bought a used S9 in mint state for 225 €. On the paper, the S9 has almost every thing: good screen, good hardware, IP 68, dual SIM + SD card, wireless charging, NFC, jack for headset. It's also easy to find cases and heavy-duty tempered glass, as I (usually) use my phone on the field, it's a must. It only misses removable battery and a central hard button, but nowadays, it seems those features have completely disappeared.

However, it looks like the development for custom ROMs is quite reduced with only 4 ROMs actively supported (2 OneUI, LOS and Evolution X). Plus it looks like it's a hassle to go the custom way, and it loses features if not staying on OneUI (like VoLTE).
Long story short, I'm having second thoughts.
What do you think it's worth? Staying on S9 or find something more customize-friendly ?
I have quite a basic usage (mainly surf, messaging and searchs, Teams and mapping apps for work, GPS apps, music/video streaming, some photos, few games) but it have to come with a very snappy experience.
I was looking over Google Pixel 3 or OnePlus 6T with similar characteristics, they are findable in good used states for ~250€.
Mandatory characteristics: very good screen, at least IP 57, built-in jack or via USB-C. I can live without SD card if it doesn't make flashing things harder. NFC and wireless charging would be great but not essential.


----------



## Raresh T (May 4, 2020)

Néocray said:


> Hello there.
> I have right now a S5 4G+ running LOS 16 with mild experience and several issues. As I'm using my phone for work with the pandemic running, I've decided to change.
> An opporunity have arised, so I bought a used S9 in mint state for 225 €. On the paper, the S9 has almost every thing: good screen, good hardware, IP 68, dual SIM + SD card, wireless charging, NFC, jack for headset. It's also easy to find cases and heavy-duty tempered glass, as I (usually) use my phone on the field, it's a must. It only misses removable battery and a central hard button, but nowadays, it seems those features have completely disappeared.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You could go as well with a Xiaomi phone. Bought an Xiaomi Note 8 pro on the last Christmas, phone is quite good. For custom roms reason, you could go with Xiaomi K20 Pro.


----------



## Néocray (May 4, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> You could go as well with a Xiaomi phone. Bought an Xiaomi Note 8 pro on the last Christmas, phone is quite good. For custom roms reason, you could go with Xiaomi K20 Pro.

Click to collapse



The K20 Pro looks good on the paper, but he has no IP rating and is not findable under 330ish € in good used state. No IP rating is a deal breaker, because I work in ultra heavy dust environment when I'm on the field.
Also I didn't speak about screen size, but the S9 is about the maximum size I can handle with one hand, so bigger would be less desirable.


----------



## dladz (May 4, 2020)

Got the Oneplus 8 Pro and it's a beast.

None of the issues anyone has mentioned.

Battery is decent enough.


----------



## Néocray (May 5, 2020)

The OnePlus 8 Pro looks very good indeed, but it plays way out in an other budget league.


----------



## go vegan (May 5, 2020)

I've got a *Redmi 5A running crDroid*. I'm very happy with it, except I need something with more internal storage.

This phone fits comfortably in my pocket, unlike most of the newer phones which are too big.

Keeping a similar size and shape, what would be a good value upgrade from the Redmi 5A, with >16GB ROM, which can run crDroid or similar?

Thanks.


----------



## Raresh T (May 5, 2020)

go vegan said:


> I've got a Redmi 5A running crDroid. I'm very happy with it, except I need something with more internal storage.
> 
> This phone fits comfortably in my pocket, unlike most of the newer phones which are too big.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Xiaomi Mi 6. 6 gigs of ram, 5.1 inch screen, 128 gigabytes internal crdroid supported. Seems like a good bet


----------



## go vegan (May 6, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Xiaomi Mi 6. 6 gigs of ram, 5.1 inch screen, 128 gigabytes internal crdroid supported. Seems like a good bet

Click to collapse



Looks good, except… Seems like it's no longer being manufactured, and no longer available.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Raresh T (May 6, 2020)

go vegan said:


> Looks good, except… Seems like it's no longer being manufactured, and no longer available.

Click to collapse



No longer manufactured, true. But you can find it in pristine condition on second hand selling websites.

Or if you want a brand new phone, you could go with Sony xz2 compact.


----------



## go vegan (May 6, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> No longer manufactured, true. But you can find it in pristine condition on second hand selling websites.
> 
> Or if you want a brand new phone, you could go with Sony xz2 compact.

Click to collapse



I'll keep an eye out for the Mi 6.

The Sony xz2 Compact… Not in a hurry to spend $500NZ to replace a phone a bought three years ago for about $150NZ.


----------



## sautzer (May 11, 2020)

So my S7 Edge died recently and I'm in need of a new smartphone. I use it mainly for social apps, researching on internet and youtube. If I should choose for five mainly specification they would be:

Modding
Camera
Performance
Battery Life
Display
i don't really care about manufacter, as long as they meet my requirment I'm good, also I need at least it to be 128Gb of internal memory as on my S7 Edge I wau using 22Gb/32Gb of internal memory plus 50Gb/128Gb of MicroSD. One safe bet would be the OnePlus 7/7t (also the Pro variant as well), I would have gone also for the Pixel but that damn 64Gb of internal memory really stop me (the 128Gb variant is way to expensive in my country). I'm also waiting for the Pocophone F2 Pro as it should meet all my requirment. Have you other suggestions?


----------



## Raresh T (May 11, 2020)

sautzer said:


> So my S7 Edge died recently and I'm in need of a new smartphone. I use it mainly for social apps, researching on internet and youtube. If I should choose for five mainly specification they would be:
> Modding
> Camera
> Performance
> ...

Click to collapse



xiaomi k20 pro
xiaomi note 8 pro (have this device, modding is ongoing, battery holds two days, 3 on light usage,mediatek ensures top range gaming and camera is quite good)

heard the pocophone 2 isnt that good, is more mediocre that the first. you could go for one plus 8 as well


----------



## sautzer (May 11, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> xiaomi k20 pro
> xiaomi note 8 pro (have this device, modding is ongoing, battery holds two days, 3 on light usage,mediatek ensures top range gaming and camera is quite good)
> 
> heard the pocophone 2 isnt that good, is more mediocre that the first. you could go for one plus 8 as well

Click to collapse



Thanks you for helping me! Oneplus 8 would be good but to expensive to be honest and now I'm really into the Xiaomi K20 Pro to be honest, seems just perfect


----------



## scoub (May 13, 2020)

Hello I need help on wheter should I stick with my old phone or not. My phone is Lenovo z5 pro gt (8GB RAM) and I was wondering if it would be worth to repair the screen (cracked pretty bad) which would probably cost ~150$ estimate or just sell it and buy a new one

Im quite tight on money aand I really dont want to spend too much on repairs.


----------



## Raresh T (May 13, 2020)

scoub said:


> Hello I need help on wheter should I stick with my old phone or not. My phone is Lenovo z5 pro gt (8GB RAM) and I was wondering if it would be worth to repair the screen (cracked pretty bad) which would probably cost ~150$ estimate or just sell it and buy a new one
> 
> Im quite tight on money aand I really dont want to spend too much on repairs.

Click to collapse



well, if battery life is still enough for your day to day usage, i recommend you stick with it.


----------



## wasay.65 (May 14, 2020)

I am currently using xiaomi redmi 4a with crdroid android 10.
I am looking for a new smartphone which would be as cheap as possible and also have stable android 10 custom rom support (my redmi 4a is almost bug-free).
Which would be the best device to buy?


----------



## legend221 (May 14, 2020)

wasay.65 said:


> I am currently using xiaomi redmi 4a with crdroid android 10.
> 
> I am looking for a new smartphone which would be as cheap as possible and also have stable android 10 custom rom support (my redmi 4a is almost bug-free).
> 
> Which would be the best device to buy?

Click to collapse



What's your price range? Max willing to buy a new device?

Just saw this about the Pixel 4A looks to be the latest leak.

https://youtu.be/Q_0VT0hLJSQ

Currently using Verizon Google Pixel 2 XL
Retired:  Verizon Motorola Moto Z2 Play
Retired:  Verizon LG G4, Model: LG-VS986
Retired:  Motorola DROID RAZR HD, Model: XT926


----------



## Raresh T (May 14, 2020)

wasay.65 said:


> I am currently using xiaomi redmi 4a with crdroid android 10.
> I am looking for a new smartphone which would be as cheap as possible and also have stable android 10 custom rom support (my redmi 4a is almost bug-free).
> Which would be the best device to buy?

Click to collapse



some say the Nokia 1310 has Android 12 XD.

joke aside, you could get yourself a Samsung S6. is quite popular as ever, still getting tons of custom ROMs every year. wouldn't surprise me to get Android 11 on it this year


----------



## legend221 (May 16, 2020)

For a fact the 3A XL sales are soon to come for more budget minded consumers right before or when the 4A is released.

I myself haven't experienced any major problems or issues with neither the 2 XL or 3A XL.

The oneplus phones are also a great deal depending on your budget. 

Also noticed this phone as well, hardware/specs looks promising only negatives are the unspectacular photos but possible to get better with updates and or gcam and bands only for AT&T, T-Mobile, GSM. Review here:
https://www.digitaltrends.com/cell-phone-reviews/zte-axon-10-pro-review/

Currently using Verizon Google Pixel 2 XL
Retired:  Verizon Motorola Moto Z2 Play
Retired:  Verizon LG G4, Model: LG-VS986
Retired:  Motorola DROID RAZR HD, Model: XT926


----------



## wasay.65 (May 17, 2020)

legend221 said:


> What's your price range? Max willing to buy a new device?
> 
> Just saw this about the Pixel 4A looks to be the latest leak.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My price range is very low. Like 80-100 Dollars.


----------



## Raresh T (May 17, 2020)

wasay.65 said:


> My price range is very low. Like 80-100 Dollars.

Click to collapse



actually, if you want the cheapest most supported phone, go with Oneplus One. it has a lot of custom roms available, and at least 4 roms with Android 10. might be the cheapest and the best for your money


----------



## legend221 (May 17, 2020)

wasay.65 said:


> My price range is very low. Like 80-100 Dollars.

Click to collapse



Poco phone, Xiaomi or Realme, or used market due to how low you're trying to buy it for. Just make sure bands are compatible for use in your country.


----------



## Modinstaller (May 19, 2020)

Hey all, I'm new at smartphones. Gonna buy my first soon. Looking for some recommendations 

Budget is around ~300. I'm looking for something solid that will last me a long time. 5 years at least. I'm thrifty, not the type to buy something new every 2 years, so I'm ready to pay for quality that will last long (if that's what you recommend).

My use case: I mostly need one as a pocket computer when I'm away from home (got no laptop). GPS, messaging, browsing, as well as music/audiobooks, reading, mobile games as a way to pass time while traveling. Battery is a concern. Also carrying heavy files between places, so memory expandability is a big plus. I'm not too concerned about camera quality but it's a plus.

I live in France. I've looked at many smartphones. The Xiaomi Redmi Note 8 Pro seems like a really good deal at ~185€, but I'm concerned about the UI which I hear is bad and the spying practices of chinese manufacturers. The Motorola G8+ also seems like a good deal at ~225. The Realme X2/Samsung A50 are also appealing at ~270/250, and the Samsung A71 seems great but is getting really expensive as the cheapest I can find here is ~370 (330 used).

Thanks


----------



## Raresh T (May 20, 2020)

Modinstaller said:


> Hey all, I'm new at smartphones. Gonna buy my first soon. Looking for some recommendations
> 
> Budget is around ~300. I'm looking for something solid that will last me a long time. 5 years at least. I'm thrifty, not the type to buy something new every 2 years, so I'm ready to pay for quality that will last long (if that's what you recommend).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am using a Xiaomi Note 8 pro. Good battery life, you can even get 4 days on a single charge. Very good performance, the phone runs Android 9. The upcoming Miui 12 promises a lot of eye candy in graphics department plus privacy and security. The UI works smoothly, hadn't had a stutter in settings or any other app. Granted, I use launchers with every phone I had. Nova or Lawnchair work good. Everyone nowadays is interested in your data, from Apple, Google to Xiaomi or Realme. So I would suggest you buy this one, Xiaomi really improves the device. The moment I had a bug, it was fixed d the following day. The European version contains less to none ads. Like if you follow a 5 min tutorial on YouTube, you are getting rid of every ad available. Custom ROM problem aside (Mediatek isn't dev friendly, therefore there are less custom roms available than on some snapdragon counterparts. on the other hand is way cheaper and delivers the same performance), hadn't had any problem with resource hungry apps, like games or Adobe. The phone feels good in hand, corning gorilla glass, the camera is good. Let's say 8.5/10. The video recording is amazing. I do recommend.


----------



## vrgolin (May 20, 2020)

nice forum, here you can have a big idea on what divice we can get out there... We have to have a clear idea of what we want from our new divice, what can we do with it. And the compatibility with you know (root, unlock etc. Sorry 4 my inglish.

Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## legend221 (May 20, 2020)

Modinstaller said:


> Hey all, I'm new at smartphones. Gonna buy my first soon. Looking for some recommendations
> 
> Budget is around ~300. I'm looking for something solid that will last me a long time. 5 years at least. I'm thrifty, not the type to buy something new every 2 years, so I'm ready to pay for quality that will last long (if that's what you recommend).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Something that will last you at least 5 years would be a one plus device. Xiaomi might have the specs and performance but my brother that has a Mi 9 just swapped you another phone due to network problems in the U.S. With the imported Mi. It's factory unlocked so why he is having so many issues is a mystery. 

Motorola just released the Power and Stylus within that price bracket. Also the Pixel 3A XL and Pixel 4A is soon to be released. 

Shoot for the Samsung A51 or A71 if you can. A50 and A70 I've heard are good choices as well. 

Older generation flagship LG V series phones are always appearing online at deep discounted prices. 

As always before buy make sure that the phone company you are using have all the compatible bands so you don't run into any reception issues.


----------



## Mowe1983 (May 21, 2020)

HI!

I searched the forum high and low and am a bit lost in my own thoughts...

I had a Xiaomi Mi A3 which had Bluetooth problems that couldn't get solved, so I sent it back to Amazon after just five Months. Before that I had a Mi A2 and before that a Mi Mix 2 and those have only been the last one and a half years. So I had bad experiences with Xiaomi and I need a new phone. At the moment, I'm using my Nexus 4 with Lineage 17.1. Terrible battery life but the fact that it works at all is just beautifull.

I need a phone with good bluetooth connectivity for home office and the car. I also would like to have a phone that I can care for myself on the software side. It would also be nice if the 200€ refund from amazon would be enough to buy a new phone. My thoughts at the moment are Moto Z, Moto Z2 Play, Moto X4, Axon 7, Nexus 5x, Sony X Performance or....

Any suggestions? If the phone has a physical Fingerprint sensor and a classical DIsplay without notch, that would be a bonus. What has to be there is a USB-C port.

Cheers,

MoWe


----------



## Raresh T (May 21, 2020)

Mowe1983 said:


> HI!
> 
> I searched the forum high and low and am a bit lost in my own thoughts...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, allow me to give you my opinion on a Xiaomi smartphone, who knows, maybe you just had bad luck so far. 

I am using a Xiaomi Note 8 pro. Good battery life, you can even get 4 days on a single charge. Very good performance, the phone runs Android 9. The upcoming Miui 12 promises a lot of eye candy in graphics department plus privacy and security. The UI works smoothly, hadn't had a stutter in settings or any other app. Granted, I use launchers with every phone I had. Nova or Lawnchair work good. Everyone nowadays is interested in your data, from Apple, Google to Xiaomi or Realme. So I would suggest you buy this one, Xiaomi really improves the device. The moment I had a bug, it was fixed d the following day. The European version contains less to none ads. Like if you follow a 5 min tutorial on YouTube, you are getting rid of every ad available. Custom ROM problem aside (Mediatek isn't dev friendly, therefore there are less custom roms available than on some snapdragon counterparts. on the other hand is way cheaper and delivers the same performance), hadn't had any problem with resource hungry apps, like games or Adobe. The phone feels good in hand, corning gorilla glass, the camera is good. Let's say 8.5/10. The video recording is amazing. I do recommend.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Mowe1983 (May 21, 2020)

Hi! Thank you for the reply. How is Bluetooth Connectivity and Wifi Strength on your device?


----------



## Raresh T (May 21, 2020)

Mowe1983 said:


> Hi! Thank you for the reply. How is Bluetooth Connectivity and Wifi Strength on your device?

Click to collapse



I use Bluetooth to connect to my car, my laptop and by speaker. hadn't had a problem yet. smooth connection, wifi works great. connection speed is no problem.


----------



## cuehs (May 23, 2020)

I'm looking for a new phone, atm I'm using a moto g5s plus but the new android versions are quite buggy.
Most important to me is good custom rom support. Price limit is up to 300€ but that's not a hard limit. Still  manufactured would be a big plus. Any suggestions?


----------



## Raresh T (May 23, 2020)

cuehs said:


> I'm looking for a new phone, atm I'm using a moto g5s plus but the new android versions are quite buggy.
> Most important to me is good custom rom support. Price limit is up to 300€ but that's not a hard limit. Still manufactured would be a big plus. Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



Xiaomi K20 Pro


----------



## wasay.65 (May 23, 2020)

I Need Help.
After long hours of browsing, i have decided upon 2 mobiles. 
One is the Xiaomi Redmi Note 8 and the other is Realme 5i. 
I am looking for a phone that will have great custom rom support in next 2-3 years.

Currently, the Redmi Note 8 has some custom roms.
The Realme 5i has no roms,  maybe because its been only 5 months of release. Also, its kernel source has been released. I believe it will get support later. 

As i would be using this mobile for 5-6 years, what do you suggest me to buy?


----------



## Raresh T (May 23, 2020)

wasay.65 said:


> I Need Help.
> After long hours of browsing, i have decided upon 2 mobiles.
> One is the Xiaomi Redmi Note 8 and the other is Realme 5i.
> I am looking for a phone that will have great custom rom support in next 2-3 years.
> ...

Click to collapse



Xiaomi Note 8 pro (https://versus.com/en/mediatek-helio-g90t-vs-qualcomm-snapdragon-665) (also see Miui 12, looks very appealing)


----------



## psychok9 (May 23, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> I might suggest other strategy. Instead of going for oneplus and samsung, which are quite expensive, way above 600$ why don't you go with Xiaomi. Got myself a Xiaomi Note 8 Pro, quite a good phone, for less than 250$. For sure it gets two years of updates and the custom roms will be stable enough to work for another year or so. Afterwards, simply sell it and buy another one. Drawing a line after 5-6 years you will see you invested less and you have a good phone.

Click to collapse



I don't like MIUI and it seems to me a bit "untrusty", and I like more clean and fast ROM, but maybe with a good custom ROM? Is there some trustworthy stable ROM for daily usage? Also a bit less updated I mean.



crazyiman said:


> I guess it's better to wait for OnePlus 8 series as it would be launched very soon.

Click to collapse



Today seems launched now, what do you think today of it?
@All
Is there totally open source ROM for privacy concerns that I can flash on smartphone?


----------



## wasay.65 (May 23, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Xiaomi Note 8 pro (https://versus.com/en/mediatek-helio-g90t-vs-qualcomm-snapdragon-665) (also see Miui 12, looks very appealing)

Click to collapse



Its a good mobile, but my range is 150$.


----------



## Raresh T (May 23, 2020)

wasay.65 said:


> I Need Help.
> After long hours of browsing, i have decided upon 2 mobiles.
> One is the Xiaomi Redmi Note 8 and the other is Realme 5i.
> I am looking for a phone that will have great custom rom support in next 2-3 years.
> ...

Click to collapse





wasay.65 said:


> Its a good mobile, but my range is 150$.

Click to collapse



You came with the question between these two devices, when I answered your question you counter it with your price range. lol. was this even a question all along?


----------



## wasay.65 (May 23, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> You came with the question between these two devices, when I answered your question you counter it with your price range. lol. was this even a question all along?

Click to collapse



I asked between redmi note 8 and realme 5i.
You told me redmi note 8 pro


Raresh T said:


> Xiaomi Note 8 pro (https://versus.com/en/mediatek-helio-g90t-vs-qualcomm-snapdragon-665) (also see Miui 12, looks very appealing)

Click to collapse


----------



## Raresh T (May 23, 2020)

wasay.65 said:


> I asked between redmi note 8 and realme 5i.
> You told me redmi note 8 pro

Click to collapse



My bad. (https://m.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=9814&idPhone2=10010#diff-)
I suggest the note 8. the 1000 mah difference isn't gonna make such a big difference. those 2 gb of ram will. ( also update to miui 12 is in August for note 8)


----------



## redhavn (May 25, 2020)

*Looking for new phone in Europe*

Looking for a phone available at the European Amazon with the best (gcam) camera under 450 euro that has sd card support. However, I am willing to spend up to 700 euro if it is really worth it. I would have really liked the Xiaomi Poco x2, but that one is unfortunately not available here. So currently I am thinking of the Realme 6 pro and the Oppo Reno 2. Do these two have good gcam support? Are there any other phones within my price range + sd with a better camera and gcam support?


----------



## Exidoous (May 26, 2020)

*Looking for lowest common denominator*

Needs:
Unlockable bootloader with existent custom roms
US Verizon MNVO VoLTE bands

Preference:
Least expensive possible

Background:
My parents have been on Page Plus burner flip phones (from a decade ago) for emergencies. It's been wonderful, it serves their purposes perfectly. They pay less than $5/month. I'd like to keep them on Page Plus, but the carriers' impending mandatory-4G VoLTE curveball has complicated things. I'd prefer flip phones for them, but my research has already shown that is not practical or cost effective at this point. The available flip phones are just Android with spyware now: there are seemingly none that are actually feature phones - aside from a few niche options that are absurdly expensive.

So if I have to get them smartphones, I at least want to be able to strip the bloat and spyware out - that's why I want custom rom support (hence unlockable bootloader).

My research thus far has been deeply frustrating, not only are feature phones seemingly gone forever, but smartphone prices apparently keep ticking up. My first Android experience was a ~$50 Optimus from Virgin Mobile - custom roms and low price of entry. My apparently-now-unattainable baseline. I was hopeful when I saw this https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/bootloader-unlocking-qualcomm-zte-t4100897 thread about how older ZTE phones have unlockable bootloaders, presumably many of their cheapo MNVO box phones. However, I'm not finding any of the cheaper ones with custom rom support on here. I'd love to get a $30 phone in a box and put the debloated rom of its equivalent non-Tracfone hardware on it. 

Any suggestions are welcome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rhythm_dx (May 29, 2020)

Can anyone recommend a tablet that meets these criteria?
-Android 8 through 10
-4gb of RAM or better
-rootable
-around $100

I know that's a pretty restrictive set of criteria. I wouldn't be surprised if nothing like that exist, but I thought I'd ask around here.

I don't care what size it is, the brand or how good the camera is. Just looking for something reasonably modern, snappy and inexpensive for streaming, reading and light photo/video editing. 

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Droidriven (May 29, 2020)

rhythm_dx said:


> Can anyone recommend a tablet that meets these criteria?
> -Android 8 through 10
> -4gb of RAM or better
> -rootable
> ...

Click to collapse



The thread linked below is where you should have posted your question.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1846277

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## rhythm_dx (May 29, 2020)

Another mod actually moved my question to this thread from a general questions thread. Your link is to this thread. Was there a tablets thread somewhere that would be a better fit? Thanks!


----------



## Droidriven (May 29, 2020)

rhythm_dx said:


> Another mod actually moved my question to this thread from a general questions thread. Your link is to this thread. Was there a tablets thread somewhere that would be a better fit? Thanks!

Click to collapse



No, that thread is meant for questions about device suggestions. Why else would I tell you to post there and why else would the Moderator move your question to that thread? Why are resisting the flow? When I first responded, your post was in another thread, I think the moderator moved your post while I was responding because it wasn't in this thread when I first saw your question, that is why I provided the link to this thread. I guess my reply got moved here along with your post somewhere in the process.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## vygavedha (May 29, 2020)

I am from India, looking to buy a phone under 20 k with promising development.
Can you guys suggest?
Expecting a decent camera and processor with 128 GB storage.


----------



## Raresh T (May 30, 2020)

vygavedha said:


> I am from India, looking to buy a phone under 20 k with promising development.
> Can you guys suggest?
> Expecting a decent camera and processor with 128 GB storage.

Click to collapse



i would suggest you top those 20k with a little bit and get yourself a Xiaomi Redmi K20. very good smartphone, seems a good long time investment, with plenty of custom roms.


----------



## kamer4u (Jun 3, 2020)

Gaming phone - which is the best?
I purchased a tencent edition Rog Phone 2 primarily to game PUBG/ COD. Rooted the phone to install global ROM/ tweaks around 3 months back. Everything was fine until 2 days back when the phone when black. Wont charge or turn on, except giving a connected sound on PC. Assumed it was in EDL mode, tried flashing it with Qualcomm/ MiFlash but kept getting "failed to open device, type:UFS, slot 1, lun 2 error 3". Telegram channel said probably UFS chip is fried, and will need to be replaced along with the motherboard, which will be approx half the cost of phone. There were discussions similar issues were pretty common with the device.

Now, I am looking for an alternate phone, given I do not want to keep investing in a phone which gave up within 8 months, in spite of using original charger/ cable accessories (except root, which I do not think would be an issue 3 months after I rooted). I need a phone primarily focussed on gaming and confused whether to go for 
1) Phones with exclusive focus on gaming (read triggers). Not wanting ROG again - options are Black Shark 3 pro and RedMagic 5. 
2) Phones with high end specs but not exclusively focused on gaming. I am pretty open except for Samsung given there is only Exynos available in my geography. 

Any guidance will be appreciated. Need your kind help


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## mitsosJL (Jun 3, 2020)

*xiaomi*

Hello guys, after several years of owning my sony z1 and with the z1 forum dying I decided that it is time for a new phone. After some research i ended with three phones all three xiaomi. The Mi 10 lite 5G, the K30 5G and the Mi mix 3 5G. My criteria were to find a relatively cheap phone with high performance and 5g in order to be future proof. The prices between those 3 phones are almost the same with slight variation between the 64 and 128 variants (350-400 euros). My question is about the performance in the long term. Do I buy the Mix 3 5g with the sd855 (last gen high end chip) or the other which have the sd765g (current mid-range topper)? My point of view is that the 855 is better in terms of raw power compaired to the 765g but the 765g is newer by almost 2 years with whatever this means in terms of technological features (plus longer support because of the newer phones). Also the mi 10 lite and the k30 seem more solid as phone choices in terms of features. What do you think? (also alternatives are welcome)
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Raresh T (Jun 4, 2020)

kamer4u said:


> Gaming phone - which is the best?
> I purchased a tencent edition Rog Phone 2 primarily to game PUBG/ COD. Rooted the phone to install global ROM/ tweaks around 3 months back. Everything was fine until 2 days back when the phone when black. Wont charge or turn on, except giving a connected sound on PC. Assumed it was in EDL mode, tried flashing it with Qualcomm/ MiFlash but kept getting "failed to open device, type:UFS, slot 1, lun 2 error 3". Telegram channel said probably UFS chip is fried, and will need to be replaced along with the motherboard, which will be approx half the cost of phone. There were discussions similar issues were pretty common with the device.
> 
> Now, I am looking for an alternate phone, given I do not want to keep investing in a phone which gave up within 8 months, in spite of using original charger/ cable accessories (except root, which I do not think would be an issue 3 months after I rooted). I need a phone primarily focussed on gaming and confused whether to go for
> ...

Click to collapse




well, if money arent a issue, you could go OnePlus 8 Pro or IPhone 11 Pro Max. afterall, most game companies go to Apple first then Android.


----------



## dokvader114 (Jun 4, 2020)

hey guys.. so it's like this:
I really want to upgrade my awesome one plus 6 to a new flash chip phone with the best gaming possible.
I've been thinking about buying the black shark (mostly because the pop up buttons ) but it really bothers me that it doesn't have 120 hrz screen refresh rate , now I know most games doesn't have 120 GHz anyway but its like its not "future proof" .
the second phone I've been thinking about is the red magic 5g which also have some sort of shoulders buttons but I understood the the battery is worse and that the fan may cause problems in long range.
any thoughts?
what would you choose as the best gaming phone available ? should I wait for the next asos rog phone?

thanks in advance


----------



## Raresh T (Jun 4, 2020)

dokvader114 said:


> hey guys.. so it's like this:
> I really want to upgrade my awesome one plus 6 to a new flash chip phone with the best gaming possible.
> I've been thinking about buying the black shark (mostly because the pop up buttons ) but it really bothers me that it doesn't have 120 hrz screen refresh rate , now I know most games doesn't have 120 GHz anyway but its like its not "future proof" .
> the second phone I've been thinking about is the red magic 5g which also have some sort of shoulders buttons but I understood the the battery is worse and that the fan may cause problems in long range.
> ...

Click to collapse



if i were to invest that much money in a gaming phone, i would get an iphone, maybe the upcoming iphone 12 pro max or whatever is gonna get called. now, for android side, Oneplus 8 Pro seems like a safe bet for gaming with a ton of custom roms awaiting.


----------



## dokvader114 (Jun 4, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> if i were to invest that much money in a gaming phone, i would get an iphone, maybe the upcoming iphone 12 pro max or whatever is gonna get called. now, for android side, Oneplus 8 Pro seems like a safe bet for gaming with a ton of custom roms awaiting.

Click to collapse



ill never switch to iPhone, 
as awsome oneplus is (written from my oneplus 6) I really thought about blackshark 3 pro (big screen and 2k res) or red magic 5g (144 refresh rate) because they both have those awsome shoulder buttons .


----------



## zirogx2 (Jun 7, 2020)

I'm looking for a phone with at least a snapdragon 855 and good community support. I am thinking on the oneplus 7 pro but am still deciding. Needs to work on Verizon


----------



## Raresh T (Jun 7, 2020)

zirogx2 said:


> I'm looking for a phone with at least a snapdragon 855 and good community support. I am thinking on the oneplus 7 pro but am still deciding. Needs to work on Verizon

Click to collapse



maybe oneplus 8 pro. the oneplus is already an expensive phone, better go with the latest


----------



## ekeluo (Jun 11, 2020)

Good day people. 

I'm looking to buy a new phone around the $250 mark to partly replace my aging p2 as primary phone.

Must have is dedicated memory card slot, 4000mah+ battery, a cool running phone (I live in Western Africa), 6gb+ RAM & 128gb storage

Would like: AMOLED screen, 5000mah battery, NFC

I've been eyeing the Redmi Note 9 Pro & the Realme X2

Please educate me.


----------



## Raresh T (Jun 11, 2020)

ekeluo said:


> Good day people.
> 
> I'm looking to buy a new phone around the $250 mark to partly replace my aging p2 as primary phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you could better go with K20 Pro. or k30 pro, if is not so expensive in your country.


----------



## ekeluo (Jun 11, 2020)

Neither of those has dedicated card slot, and I doubt they can be bought for $250. They're out of reach


----------



## Raresh T (Jun 11, 2020)

ekeluo said:


> Neither of those has dedicated card slot, and I doubt they can be bought for $250. They're out of reach

Click to collapse



no micro sd card, true. but not out of reach. no idea on what market you are searching on, but the k20 pro, brand new, is 310$. just 60$ over. surely it is under 250$ at second hand.


----------



## Torpedda (Jun 11, 2020)

I think that my next phone will be an iPhone SE2.


----------



## Raresh T (Jun 12, 2020)

Torpedda said:


> I think that my next phone will be an iPhone SE2.

Click to collapse



and what seems to be the question?


----------



## nicoboum (Jun 12, 2020)

Hey there !
I need help picking a phone, I'm on very tight budget (but can buy second hand) :
- Needs to be around 100€ (that would be less than 150 us dollars after tax to give you an idea)
- Needs to be running a 64 bits Android version (that one is tricky because most of the listings will tell you of the SoC is a 64bit, not if the OS is),
- I want to use Custom ROMs, so I want to be able to unlock the bootloader. For that same reason I would ideally like a phone with an active xda community (edit : after some more thinking, I can do without Custom ROM as long as I can root with Magisk)
- At least 1.5GB of RAM

As for everything else, the camera, the battery life etc., I don't really care.

I've considered 
- Xiaomi Redmi 7a, but its OS is 32bits. 
- Redmi 8a seems to be 64 bits, bit I'm not really sure, and there's not really any ROMs available, just some people using Treble ROMs (never used them), apparently the ROM should be "arm32 binder64", not sure if it means 64 bits or 32 bits...

Any suggestion ? 

Thanks in advance !


----------



## CamoGeko (Jun 12, 2020)

nicoboum said:


> Hey there !
> I need help picking a phone, I'm on very tight budget (but can buy second hand) :
> - Needs to be around 100€ (that would be less than 150 us dollars after tax to give you an idea)
> - Needs to be running a 64 bits Android version (that one is tricky because most of the listings will tell you of the SoC is a 64bit, not if the OS is),
> ...

Click to collapse



That seems like a very tiny amount of money for a phone with a lot of specific requirements.

Your best bet would be to save for a month or two so you can actually get a decent phone that fulfills all your wishes. At least €200 I would say.

For that amount you'd be able to pick up a second hand good condition Pixel XL for example. 


Sent from my PH-1 using Thebear Blue XDA Labs


----------



## flash713 (Jun 13, 2020)

nicoboum said:


> Hey there !
> I need help picking a phone, I'm on very tight budget (but can buy second hand) :
> - Needs to be around 100€ (that would be less than 150 us dollars after tax to give you an idea)
> - Needs to be running a 64 bits Android version (that one is tricky because most of the listings will tell you of the SoC is a 64bit, not if the OS is),
> ...

Click to collapse



Check out the Motorola G7 Power/aka Ocean. There's a telegram group for the device and that's where all the roms are. About 20 or so more less different custom roms and a few kernels and out of the whole 20 or so roms probably 7 to 8 updated regularly. Amazing group of people on Moto G7 Power telegram group!! Very respectful and willing to help anyone and always someone working on something there. Group: (Link removed)
I believe the unlocked model had 4gb ram. Mine is a Metro by T-Mobile and has 3gb ram , 32 GB with sdcard slot, snapdragon 632 and a decent camera with quite a few compatible google camera mods available that work quite well and improve camera quality very much so! These devices were $200 US dollars when they came out went 12+ months ago so I'm sure you could locate one cheap cheap now. Also the og Pixel XL has some pretty active development as well and is an excellent device! I purchased one about a year ago new sealed box for $150 on eBay and absolutely loved it until I sat on it on accident. ? My Pixel XL was definitely one of my most favorite devices I've ever owned and I've been using Android since day 1 G1 and owned many flagship devices along the way! Lastly but certainly not least I'd recommend a Pixel 3a and or 3a XL. They would be slightly more but you can find them in excellent condition used for about $200-250 US dollars if you look a bit on eBay and Swappa. Another great device!! All these are 64 bit AB partition devices and in my opinion great. You just can't beat the camera on a Pixel! Good luck in your search for your new device. :good:


----------



## nicoboum (Jun 13, 2020)

CamoGeko said:


> That seems like a very tiny amount of money for a phone with a lot of specific requirements.
> 
> Your best bet would be to save for a month or two so you can actually get a decent phone that fulfills all your wishes. At least €200 I would say.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 Thank you for your answer, I'll keep an eye out for the Pixel XL
I won't be able to just double that budget though, I'm open to any Chinese brand but going above 150€ will not be feasible for me :/

Thanks again !

---------- Post added at 01:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 PM ----------




flash713 said:


> Check out the Motorola G7 Power/aka Ocean. There's a telegram group for the device and that's where all the roms are. About 20 or so more less different custom roms and a few kernels and out of the whole 20 or so roms probably 7 to 8 updated regularly. Amazing group of people on Moto G7 Power telegram group!! Very respectful and willing to help anyone and always someone working on something there. Group: (Link removed)
> I believe the unlocked model had 4gb ram. Mine is a Metro by T-Mobile and has 3gb ram , 32 GB with sdcard slot, snapdragon 632 and a decent camera with quite a few compatible google camera mods available that work quite well and improve camera quality very much so! These devices were $200 US dollars when they came out went 12+ months ago so I'm sure you could locate one cheap cheap now. Also the og Pixel XL has some pretty active development as well and is an excellent device! I purchased one about a year ago new sealed box for $150 on eBay and absolutely loved it until I sat on it on accident.  My Pixel XL was definitely one of my most favorite devices I've ever owned and I've been using Android since day 1 G1 and owned many flagship devices along the way! Lastly but certainly not least I'd recommend a Pixel 3a and or 3a XL. They would be slightly more but you can find them in excellent condition used for about $200-250 US dollars if you look a bit on eBay and Swappa. Another great device!! All these are 64 bit AB partition devices and in my opinion great. You just can't beat the camera on a Pixel! Good luck in your search for your new device. :good:

Click to collapse



That g7 power looks perfect ! It's close to 200€ second hand though, but I'll definitely be trying to snag a good deal on that phone 

Thanks for your help


----------



## xXfreshXx (Jun 14, 2020)

Hello guys,

I broke my Note 5 Pro (whyred) display and looking for a new phone now.
My biggest wish is a phone with *wide XDA ROM base*.
My heart beats for a Mi Note 10 lite, because of the camera and battery, but there is not even a dedicated XDA forum for this phone.
I would go also for a Poco F2 but because of the lack of 5G bands it's not really better than the Mi Note 10 lite in my opinion (730G would be fast enough for me).
The Redmi Note 9 Pro also would be an option, but the camera shall be very weak and it maybe still has a wifi bug.
Mi 10 lite also looks nice but no ROMs either and the battery and camera is weaker (compared to Note 10 lite only better processor).
*My Budget <=400€*

Someone has a recommendation?
Screen for my Note 5 Pro is already ordered, but it will take at least 4 weeks to arrive and I would give the phone to my mum if I get it repaired.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Raresh T (Jun 15, 2020)

xXfreshXx said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I broke my Note 5 Pro (whyred) display and looking for a new phone now.
> My biggest wish is a phone with wide XDA ROM base.
> ...

Click to collapse



how about k20 pro?


----------



## xXfreshXx (Jun 15, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> how about k20 pro?

Click to collapse



it's almost the same price as a poco f2 in my country.
not the best camera and battery, but yeah, maybe I go with it.
deep in my heart I just wish some good developers get the Mi Note 10 lite


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Raresh T (Jun 15, 2020)

xXfreshXx said:


> it's almost the same price as a poco f2 in my country.
> not the best camera and battery, but yeah, maybe I go with it.
> deep in my heart I just wish some good developers get the Mi Note 10 lite

Click to collapse



you could go as well with the note 10 lite. worst case scenario, you only got like 20 gsi roms.


----------



## xXfreshXx (Jun 15, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> you could go as well with the note 10 lite. worst case scenario, you only got like 20 gsi roms.

Click to collapse



Aren't GSI roms often full of bugs because they're not hardware optimized? Like not working Bluetooth audio or something like that?
Or is this info outdated?


----------



## Raresh T (Jun 15, 2020)

xXfreshXx said:


> Aren't GSI roms often full of bugs because they're not hardware optimized? Like not working Bluetooth audio or something like that?
> Or is this info outdated?

Click to collapse



a few are. but the most only have something like a fingerprint bug. most fuctions work as intended.

Second, this phone will come with miui 12. stable, doesnt look bad at all, a lot of privacy functions added.


----------



## xXfreshXx (Jun 15, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> a few are. but the most only have something like a fingerprint bug. most fuctions work as intended.
> 
> Second, this phone will come with miui 12. stable, doesnt look bad at all, a lot of privacy functions added.

Click to collapse



I simply don't like MIUI. I could go with it (+Magisk) for a while, but that's not my expectation to a new phone 
Fingerprint is an essential feature for me. I looked in the Xiaomi Note 10 forum (not lite) and they can't fix fingerprint, nfc and magisk for GSI Roms (three absolute core features).
Also it seems that Note 10 still got not the whole kernel sources available, and so not a single custom rom. That makes not much hope for the Note 10 lite...

I'm so undecided which phone I would go for


----------



## CamoGeko (Jun 15, 2020)

xXfreshXx said:


> I simply don't like MIUI. I could go with it (+Magisk) for a while, but that's not my expectation to a new phone
> Fingerprint is an essential feature for me. I looked in the Xiaomi Note 10 forum (not lite) and they can't fix fingerprint, nfc and magisk for GSI Roms.
> Also it seems that Note 10 still got not the whole kernel sources available, and so not a single custom rom. That makes not much hope for the Note 10 lite...
> 
> I'm so undecided which phone I would go for

Click to collapse



Xiaomi has gone downhill fast since a few years ago when they were actually making meaningful devices. Now almost every single one is a rebrand of a previous model whether it would be their Mi range or Redmi.

Even their off-shoot company Pocophone separated just to release another device as a copy, so they could easily scam more money.

2-3 years ago I would have recommended one of their devices without hesitation, now though I encourage people to stay away from them, and most Chinese manufacturers in-fact. You're simply better off getting an older flagship.


Sent from my PH-1 using Thebear Blue XDA Labs


----------



## mrfeh (Jun 15, 2020)

*Moto G6 or Moto G7 Play?*

Looking to buy a phone with a price under $150. Current finalists are G6 and G7 Play.

Aspects that are important to me: performance, display and battery life. Things I don't care much about: cameras.

From what I've read, the G7 Play has a better processor, but less RAM. Screen dimensions of the G6 display seem to be better, but that's only one aspect of display quality...

Which one would you suggest? Thanks!


----------



## Raresh T (Jun 15, 2020)

mrfeh said:


> Looking to buy a phone with a price under $150. Current finalists are G6 and G7 Play.
> 
> Aspects that are important to me: performance, display and battery life. Things I don't care much about: cameras.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



mate, no idea where did you look, but thinking of performance with only 2 gigs of ram in 2020..... put it simply, you are going to have lag in facebook.

here, i ve got more luck :
https://www.ebay.com/b/Android-Cell-Phones-Smartphones/9355/bn_341779?rt=nc&_udhi=150&_udlo=75

go for something from samsung or Google, in order to have custom roms available.


----------



## mrfeh (Jun 15, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> mate, no idea where did you look, but thinking of performance with only 2 gigs of ram in 2020..... put it simply, you are going to have lag in facebook.
> 
> here, i ve got more luck :
> https://www.ebay.com/b/Android-Cell-Phones-Smartphones/9355/bn_341779?rt=nc&_udhi=150&_udlo=75
> ...

Click to collapse



The Moto can have its bootloader unlocked and a custom ROM installed also.


----------



## Raresh T (Jun 15, 2020)

mrfeh said:


> The Moto can have its bootloader unlocked and a custom ROM installed also.

Click to collapse



true, but the problem with those two moto phone is that the ram is quite low. i did struggle with my s6, keep in mind 3 gb ram. so i would suggest finding something 4+ gb of ram and 4000+ mah.


----------



## mrfeh (Jun 15, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> true, but the problem with those two moto phone is that the ram is quite low. i did struggle with my s6, keep in mind 3 gb ram. so i would suggest finding something 4+ gb of ram and 4000+ mah.

Click to collapse



It seems such phones are out of my price range.


----------



## xXfreshXx (Jun 15, 2020)

CamoGeko said:


> Xiaomi has gone downhill fast since a few years ago when they were actually making meaningful devices. Now almost every single one is a rebrand of a previous model whether it would be their Mi range or Redmi.
> 
> Even their off-shoot company Pocophone separated just to release another device as a copy, so they could easily scam more money.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have any recommendation?
Maybe with camera and battery comparable to the Mi Note 10 lite and <400€?
I didn't find any old flagship that fits me.


----------



## CamoGeko (Jun 15, 2020)

xXfreshXx said:


> You have any recommendation?
> Maybe with camera and battery comparable to the Mi Note 10 lite and <400€?
> I didn't find any old flagship that fits me.

Click to collapse



Pixel 2XL, Pixel 3XL, Samsung Galaxy Note 8, LG G7 ThinQ, Samsung Galaxy S9? Do you want me to keep going?

You just have to look, and you will find... It only takes some time and a bit of brainpower.


Sent from my PH-1 using Thebear Blue XDA Labs


----------



## xXfreshXx (Jun 16, 2020)

CamoGeko said:


> Pixel 2XL, Pixel 3XL, Samsung Galaxy Note 8, LG G7 ThinQ, Samsung Galaxy S9? Do you want me to keep going?
> 
> You just have to look, and you will find... It only takes some time and a bit of brainpower.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a totally different opinion.
None of the phones above beat f.e. the Mi Note 10 lite (except in Processor speed), the Poco F2 or the K20 Pro.
Additionally they won't get Android 11 officially (except Pixel).
Pixel 3 XL is above 400€ and not buyable from serious sellers anymore (DE/GER).
The only available true alternatives are above 400€.


----------



## Artaherzadeh (Jun 17, 2020)

*Mi 9T or Nova 5T ???*

Hi
I want to migrate from iOS to Android and I don’t know which phone should I choose Nova 5T or Mi 9T ? They’re both great mid-range phones and both have cons and pros.
I fully explained here : https://forum.xda-developers.com/an...9t-nova-5t-t4116265/post82852497#post82852497


----------



## TapaSte (Jun 17, 2020)

for less than 150 euro/pounds is there something better than redmi note 8t ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 8T


----------



## CamoGeko (Jun 18, 2020)

Artaherzadeh said:


> Hi
> I want to migrate from iOS to Android and I don’t know which phone should I choose Nova 5T or Mi 9T ? They’re both great mid-range phones and both have cons and pros.
> I fully explained here : https://forum.xda-developers.com/an...9t-nova-5t-t4116265/post82852497#post82852497

Click to collapse



I'd say go for Mi9t.

The community and support is almost certainly going to be way bigger on the Xiaomi.




TapaSte said:


> for less than 150 euro/pounds is there something better than redmi note 8t ?

Click to collapse



Yeah, a second hand OnePlus 5 or Pixel 2.


Sent from my PH-1 using Thebear Blue XDA Labs


----------



## hulkyboi (Jun 19, 2020)

Artaherzadeh said:


> Hi
> I want to migrate from iOS to Android and I don’t know which phone should I choose Nova 5T or Mi 9T ? They’re both great mid-range phones and both have cons and pros.
> I fully explained here : https://forum.xda-developers.com/an...9t-nova-5t-t4116265/post82852497#post82852497

Click to collapse



Mi9T or Mi9Tpro all the way bro

---------- Post added at 03:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 PM ----------




TapaSte said:


> for less than 150 euro/pounds is there something better than redmi note 8t ?

Click to collapse



Check out  Moto E 2020 or (Moto G series for ~200$)


----------



## VonSparq (Jun 22, 2020)

Hello!
I need a new phone ASAP since my last one died a few days back, my intention is to use it for a few years and eventually once the updates stop and the phone starts slowing down, unlock the bootloader, root the device, flash TWRP and get strated with some ROMs.

I considered the following phones:

The 8T would probably be fine, but it's a very small difference in price between it and the 4gb version of the 9S which seems to be better in every way.
From what I've read it seems that the 8 Pro is the best of the budget Xiaomi phones but it's the most problematic one with a big potential to get bricked.
9s The water resistant coating seems to be a nice touch and it seems to me like this device with a  "safer" Snapdragon compared to the similarly priced 8 Pro might get more development then the "bricky" MTK. On top of that the device just came out and it seems to me like it might get support for longer.
9 Pro is a bit pricy for me, and it seems like the only difference is the NFC that i don't need.

What do you guys think i should get?
Do you guys think that the Redmi Note 9s will be a good choice considering what i want to do with the phone? Any other recommendations?
Is the 4GB version good enough or would the upgrade to 6gb be substantialy noticable and worth it? (I initially wanted to get the 8T but it's only ~$25 upgrade to go with the 4gb 9s instead and over $75 for the 9s in the 6gb version.)


----------



## Raresh T (Jun 22, 2020)

Maranex said:


> Hello!
> I'm need a new phone ASAP since my last one died a few days back, my intention is to use it for a few years and eventually once the updates stop and the phone starts slowing down, unlock the bootloader, root the device, flash TWRP and get strated with some ROMs.
> 
> I considered the following phones:
> ...

Click to collapse



i ve got the note 8 pro, the problematic one. thing is, custom roms have already started going smoothly. a lot of them are already good for daily usage. and, if you follow a strict guide, there wont be any problem whatsoever. i suggest going for 6 gigs of ram. search my review of the phone, if you are more interested about this phone. its right here in this thread. also, miui 12 comes in july, promising a lot of interesting features, from animations to privacy.


----------



## VonSparq (Jun 22, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> i ve got the note 8 pro, the problematic one. thing is, custom roms have already started going smoothly. a lot of them are already good for daily usage. and, if you follow a strict guide, there wont be any problem whatsoever. i suggest going for 6 gigs of ram. search my review of the phone, if you are more interested about this phone. its right here in this thread. also, miui 12 comes in july, promising a lot of interesting features, from animations to privacy.

Click to collapse



It does look like a very good option, when looking at price/performance, but i hesitate to go with it when i can get the 9s 4gb for cheaper or 6gb for slightli more, and those two don't have a potentially deadly CPU in them, have water resistant coating and are newer, thus supported longer.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Raresh T (Jun 22, 2020)

Maranex said:


> It does look like a very good option, when looking at price/performance, but i hesitate to go with it when i can get the 9s 4gb for cheaper or 6gb for slightli more, and those two don't have a potentially deadly CPU in them, have water resistant coating and are newer, thus supported longer.

Click to collapse



then there is your answer. go with the 6 gb version. its better in the long run. also, keep in mind (https://versus.com/en/mediatek-helio-g90t-vs-qualcomm-snapdragon-720g)


----------



## griz.droidx (Jun 22, 2020)

Hey guys I'm liking for a phone that might have a long support life with custom roms.  It must work with Verizon.  I'm thinking about one of the g7 phones the regular g7 or the g7 power but I'd like a removable battery and an SD card slot is a must.  The g7 doesn't have as good of a camera as iid like.  I want to be able to take photos of the moon and sky at M night.  The new g series seems nice but I've read that being twrp working with Android Q isn't going well.  It doesn't have to be a moto.  My last phone was an s5 which I loved and still use when working outside cutting seeds or grass.  Currently I'm on a a 4 from Verizon that I can't root or unlock the bootloader.  I want to get back to Google free with microg.


----------



## Raresh T (Jun 22, 2020)

griz.droidx said:


> Hey guys I'm liking for a phone that might have a long support life with custom roms. It must work with Verizon. I'm thinking about one of the g7 phones the regular g7 or the g7 power but I'd like a removable battery and an SD card slot is a must. The g7 doesn't have as good of a camera as iid like. I want to be able to take photos of the moon and sky at M night. The new g series seems nice but I've read that being twrp working with Android Q isn't going well. It doesn't have to be a moto. My last phone was an s5 which I loved and still use when working outside cutting seeds or grass. Currently I'm on a a 4 from Verizon that I can't root or unlock the bootloader. I want to get back to Google free with microg.

Click to collapse



go with xiaomi k30. seems quite a good phone.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 23, 2020)

thinking about upgrading from my s4. looking between google pixel and essential ph1.
leaning towards ph1.
whats the concensus?


----------



## griz.droidx (Jun 23, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> go with xiaomi k30. seems quite a good phone.

Click to collapse



I can't use those with Verizon.  Even if they support 4g Verizon.  They must also be able to use 1x and 3g.  But I'd love a xiaomi!


----------



## CamoGeko (Jun 23, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> thinking about upgrading from my s4. looking between google pixel and essential ph1.
> leaning towards ph1.
> whats the concensus?

Click to collapse



PH1 all the way!

Have had mine for almost 2 years, great custom ROM support. 


Sent from my PH-1 using Thebear Blue XDA Labs


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 25, 2020)

ok , what about between ph1 and Axon 7?


----------



## CamoGeko (Jun 25, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> ok , what about between ph1 and Axon 7?

Click to collapse



Axon 7? Lol

You mean the one with only 5.5 FHD screen? Snapdragon 820 and 64GB of storage? 

Sent from my PH-1 using Thebear Blue XDA Labs


----------



## Raresh T (Jun 25, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> ok , what about between ph1 and Axon 7?

Click to collapse



if you are talking about axon 7, why not dven consider the samsung s6 with the battery mod. almost same specs with a bitter battery.


----------



## diNovoM (Jun 25, 2020)

Hey, so I need a new phone, but somewhat undecided. Prob a xiaomi.


What I'd like to have is super amoled hdr, microSD, decent camera, galileo so european version, all with decent quality parts and with a (yet upcoming but likely) strong community.
Nice to have would be ufs 3.1, nfc, infra-red, (usb 3.x if  it would ever come)
Not needed is the latest flagship proc, a good midrange is enough.


So yeah K30/X2 doesnt have amoled, which the K30 Pro/F2 Pro has but no SD-Card and a bit pricy and a bit to overpowered. The Mi 9 Lite somewhat has those feature but lower quality parts. So idk, would I have to forget on some feature or is there something like that upcoming? Or did I miss some model?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 26, 2020)

@CamoGeko , allrighty then. ph1 on order.:good:


----------



## Raresh T (Jun 26, 2020)

diNovoM said:


> Hey, so I need a new phone, but somewhat undecided. Prob a xiaomi.
> 
> 
> What I'd like to have is super amoled hdr, microSD, decent camera, galileo so european version, all with decent quality parts and with a (yet upcoming but likely) strong community.
> ...

Click to collapse



how about:
samsung s20
xiaomi redmi 10x
xiaomi note 8 pro
xiaomi mi 9

now some of this might not have microsd, but they do offer a 128 gb / 256gb version.

second, personally i am a guy that applies a case on every phone i get. usually a rugged case. so if the back is glass or very cheap plastic, dont really care. you do you.


----------



## diNovoM (Jun 26, 2020)

@Raresh T Thanks for the reply. Not sure about the list though. The S20 is quite expensive, but sure nice features like also IP68, 120Hz and lightweight. The redmi 10x and note 8 pro are out, forgot: i'd like to use my chargers and fast vendor os releases so Qualcomm SD chipsets only. The xiaomi mi 9 is not an option, the poco f2 would be superior while less pricy.


----------



## emanresutseb (Jun 26, 2020)

Sadly my trusty, reliable old Moto G3 is dying (bad charging port) so I'm on the hunt for a new phone.  I'm an advanced user, but I don't need the latest, highest end tech.  I'm open to phones manufactured in the last 4ish years.
Not interested in Xiaomi or Huawei or similar.  I'm mostly looking at Samsung and Motorola phones.  I'd really prefer the option to load LineageOS if I choose.
Must be GSM (T-mobile)
I like smaller phones, so it must be no larger than 6" x 3" (approx)
Must have microSD card slot
Must have at least 32 GB base memory
More than 4GB RAM would be nice, but not necessary
A waterproof rating is very desireable

Any suggestions?  Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Raresh T (Jun 26, 2020)

emanresutseb said:


> Sadly my trusty, reliable old Moto G3 is dying (bad charging port) so I'm on the hunt for a new phone. I'm an advanced user, but I don't need the latest, highest end tech. I'm open to phones manufactured in the last 4ish years.
> Not interested in Xiaomi or Huawei or similar. I'm mostly looking at Samsung and Motorola phones. I'd really prefer the option to load LineageOS if I choose.
> Must be GSM (T-mobile)
> I like smaller phones, so it must be no larger than 6" x 3" (approx)
> ...

Click to collapse



you are saying that you are an advanced user. dont want to be a meanie, but have you heard of gsmarena? surely you are gonna find every phone that fulfills your requirements there. also, smaller phones in 2020? i doubt there are any phones from reputable smartphones companies.

as a suggestion, go with Samsung s20


----------



## emanresutseb (Jun 26, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> you are saying that you are an advanced user. dont want to be a meanie, but have you heard of gsmarena? surely you are gonna find every phone that fulfills your requirements there. also, smaller phones in 2020? i doubt there are any phones from reputable smartphones companies.
> 
> as a suggestion, go with Samsung s20

Click to collapse



no worries, no offense taken.  Yes, I do use gsmarena and it's phone finder function is great, but sometimes an expert's insight can also be valuable.  The S20 is a great suggestion!  But I settled on an S9.   Found a screaming deal on one!  Thanks!


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 27, 2020)

I'm considering getting a Pixel 3, 3a, 3xl or 3axl.

As far as I can tell, the only ones I should avoid are the Verizon versions due to locked bootloader and Sprint version due to radio issues in custom ROMs. Does anyone know of anything else about these variants that I need to avoid? I could just get the unlocked unbranded versions just to be certain I don't hit any roadblocks rooting/flashing, but, if I can purchase an unlocked branded variant for less while still being certain that I'm not buying a pain in the neck variant, that will work also. 

Of the 3, 3a, 3xl or 3axl, which are worth it, and which arent?

Or, if anyone has suggestions of other devices in that price range that are equal or better in spec/performance and can be rooted/flashed without issue?

My only expectations are:

At least 5.5" screen

Unlocked/unlockable(carrier/SIM, must be able to use Verizon towers)

Bootloader unlocked/unlockable

Available TWRP and many quality, well developed ROMs, not junky ROMs that are tossed together just because someone wanted to learn how to build ROMs.

I'm partial to Google devices due to them having the simplest approach to unlocking/flashing/customizing and tend to be well supported among all the models and variants. Any suggestions made should have a similar user friendly rooting/flashing process and range of custom software options as well.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 28, 2020)

@Droidriven , might want to look at the essential ph1 specs. bigger processor and storage than a couple of those.
mines on order from ebay. excellent condition for $115. if you dont mind buying used. sim unlocked and easily unlockable and looks to have good rom support. js maybe worth a look at.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 28, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> @Droidriven , might want to look at the essential ph1 specs. bigger processor and storage than a couple of those.
> mines on order from ebay. excellent condition for $115. if you dont mind buying used. sim unlocked and easily unlockable and looks to have good rom support. js maybe worth a look at.

Click to collapse



Ph-1 is older architecture and Pixel 2 xl even beats it in overall spec/performance.....barely. And they are in the same price range. 

If you understand processors, you understand that size/core/clock speed are not everything, an older architecture processor with a faster clock speed does not necessarily beat a newer architecture processor with a lower clock speed.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 29, 2020)

I guess I'm down to choosing between the Pixel 3 XL for the screen quality and better CPU $225-265. Or the Pixel 3a XL for the audio jack. $210-240

I prefer wired audio, I know there is a USB C to 3.5mm audio adapter as an option on 3 XL, I see issues with that down the road, but the resolution is better than Pixel 3, 3a and 3a XL. 

The OnePlus6/6T are looking also looking rather nice at $220-230.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Jephie (Jun 29, 2020)

I'd like a phone that is... 


The size of an HTC Desire X (118.5 x 62.3 mm), at most Redmi 3 (139.3 x 69.6). Thickness is not much of a problem, but my hands and pockets are not that big for the length of 'em. 15+ cm long is just unwieldy, I tried, but couldn't get used to Motorola E5.
One that keeps the battery like Nokia 1100 (a week or two standby, a few days with occasional use. 5 days of standby, at least? I tend to lose it when the battery runs out!). 
One that has slots for 2 at-least-3G SIM cards that both work on at-least-3G at once (Redmi 3, say, is officially "3G dual-sim", but if both are 3G, one of them is relegated to 2G anyway). I don't expect to use Internet much, so Dual Standby is good enough. 
A third, separate, slot for an SD-card. Although, OK, 128 GB is half my computer's hard drive, so built-in 128+ storage will do in a pinch.
Frequencies: one SIM is currently Australian Optus (3G  900MHZ, 2100MHZ; LTE Bands 1, 3, 7, 28, 40), the other is Australian Telstra (3G 850MHz, 2100MHz; Bands 1, 3, 7, 8, 28) though just one of the two will do. If the hardware is right, I don't even mind moving to Vodafone (3G 850MHz, 900MHz, 2100MHz (being refarmed as 4G); LTE Bands 3, 5, 1).
3.5 headphone jack necessary, at least 3 hardware buttons on front very much preferred (I'm not even daring to hope for a non-touch keyboard, but the more hardware buttons available, the better), GPS handy, radio welcome, a 4+ MP camera will probably be there in any case.
Solid build preferred, though, as you say, cases can compensate for it.
Rooting ability. Inability to just copy files for a backup drives my inner Linux user crazy.

A relatively small, solid, long-battery-life phone that's not used often, but expected to be up to the task when it _is_ needed. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## Raresh T (Jun 29, 2020)

Jephie said:


> I'd like a phone that is...
> 
> The size of an HTC Desire X (118.5 x 62.3 mm), at most Redmi 3 (139.3 x 69.6). Thickness is not much of a problem, but my hands and pockets are not that big for the length of 'em. 15+ cm long is just unwieldy, I tried, but couldn't get used to Motorola E5.
> One that keeps the battery like Nokia 1100 (a week or two standby, a few days with occasional use. 5 days of standby, at least? I tend to lose it when the battery runs out!).
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, go with Huawei Y6 Pro. Unlock bootloader, get stock ROM, using spflash tool flash patched boot image to get magisk root. Also, about that battery life expectancy. Let's be real. If you aren't going to install any power hungry app, like email or a browser or social apps, not going to have the phone connected all time to wifi or data connection, brightness and battery saving to max/ultra, you might reach around those 5 days. But you would literally not be using the smartphone. Tech reviewers are amazed by a 3 day standby phone and you want 2 weeks? Don't expect gaming on this.

[UPDATE] Took another look at your request, I am also suggesting Samsung Galaxy S5 Mini. Seems some people found out that there are extended battery packs for it, going up to 8500 mah. Sure, it's a brick afterwards. Don't know, didn't dig enough in those forums. Also, you get custom roms with pie, which is known for better battery management. Also, if you plan on getting more battery life, use lite versions of those apps and consider underclocking +/- undervolting.


----------



## skateguy1234 (Jul 3, 2020)

So I have searched this thread using the keyword verizon, and looked at all of the recent post from last few months with the keyword, and none of them have very solid replies. I am looking for a budget Verizon smartphone that I can root. Doesn't matter to me if few years old or not android 10, I just want a phone to hold me over until I can afford a nice smartphone. Been using the note 4 for long time and it is finally dying. If no budget options, then i would still like to hear alternatives. So far, the only phone that I feel confident after searching these forums that I can root on verizon is the one plus but it is too expensive. I have found other potential alternatives, but most of the rooting guides are vague when it comes to which exact precise models you can and cannot root. 

One of these alternatives is the moto G5plus, it looks to be compatible with Verizon and root, but if anyone could very that for me it would be greatly appreciated, as I have exhausted all avenues I know of to be certain. It is frustrating that swappa does not include the exact model names/numbers as this makes things even more complicated.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/g5-plus/how-to/howto-ultimate-g5-plus-guide-unlocking-t3593531

https://swappa.com/listing/view/LUGZ93134

Also I have read about the pixel, but is this still relevant?

Thanks for taking your time to read this!


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 3, 2020)

skateguy1234 said:


> So I have searched this thread using the keyword verizon, and looked at all of the recent post from last few months with the keyword, and none of them have very solid replies. I am looking for a budget Verizon smartphone that I can root. Doesn't matter to me if few years old or not android 10, I just want a phone to hold me over until I can afford a nice smartphone. Been using the note 4 for long time and it is finally dying. If no budget options, then i would still like to hear alternatives. So far, the only phone that I feel confident after searching these forums that I can root on verizon is the one plus but it is too expensive. I have found other potential alternatives, but most of the rooting guides are vague when it comes to which exact precise models you can and cannot root.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Verizon locks the bootloader on all the devices they offer/sell. Your best bet is to find an unlocked non-Verizon device that you like that is also compatible with the Verizon network then activate that device on your Verizon account.

The easy options these days are Pixel devices and OnePlus devices, but, again, the non-Verizon versions because Verizon locks the bootloader on even their Pixel and OnePlus devices. Hence, an unbranded or at least network unlocked non-Verizon version of a device is the best option.

All of the Pixel variants are still very relevant in the development community. Pixel 2 variants, Pixel 3 variants and even Pixel 4 variants are well priced.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## CamoGeko (Jul 4, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> All of the Pixel variants are still very relevant in the development community. Pixel 2 variants, Pixel 3 variants and even Pixel 4 variants are well priced.

Click to collapse



I second this, even older generations of Pixel are very practical and versatile devices. I very recently picked up a Pixel 2XL 128GB for a very good price almost brand new.


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Thebear Blue XDA Labs


----------



## jacopastorius (Jul 7, 2020)

Hi guys i cant decide between 2 devices: redmi note 9 pro and pixel 3a (used). My budget is 300€ and i want gcam and a phone that can be rooted. I prefer android One but It Is not a must given that i will root one day. My main concern about pixel 3a Is the smaller amount of RAM that is pushing me ti redmi which Is a younger device. What do you think?


----------



## Raresh T (Jul 7, 2020)

jacopastorius said:


> Hi guys i cant decide between 2 devices: redmi note 9 pro and pixel 3a (used). My budget is 300€ and i want gcam and a phone that can be rooted. I prefer android One but It Is not a must given that i will root one day. My main concern about pixel 3a Is the smaller amount of RAM that is pushing me ti redmi which Is a younger device. What do you think?

Click to collapse



Go with pixel 3a. 4 gigs of ram is just enough nowadays. That if you don't play intensive not optimized games. Otherwise you won't have a problem. Plus you might expect way more updates.

Or try finding pixel 3xl. Seems to have better overall specs and is much older, you might find it at the same price range.


----------



## TapaSte (Jul 7, 2020)

What about moto one macro ? After having a miui interface on my redmi note 8t I'd like to come back to an aosp experience. I've found a macro like new, in warranty, for about 100 euro.

Sent by RN8T


----------



## Vdfx9user (Jul 8, 2020)

Hello and thank you for taking the time to read my question.

Im in between switching phones and im wondering which one is better for gaming my 2 phones that I have in mind are the tcl 10l or the Huawei P40 lite, which one has better gpu and processor?

Thank you for your time


----------



## Raresh T (Jul 8, 2020)

Vdfx9user said:


> Hello and thank you for taking the time to read my question.
> 
> Im in between switching phones and im wondering which one is better for gaming my 2 phones that I have in mind are the tcl 10l or the Huawei P40 lite, which one has better gpu and processor?
> 
> Thank you for your time

Click to collapse



Well, neither is extraordinary. Go with huawei. (https://www.notebookcheck.net/Adren...vs-Adreno-610_10317_10362_9921.247598.0.html)


----------



## |>/\nte (Jul 8, 2020)

Greetings guys...

I stumbled upon the xperia x performance, priced at 140€, boxed and shipped with a full warranty etc. (new old stock from stores). I thought about picking one up as a secondary phone for myself, one that I would use while my daily driver is charging or when it'd have no battery, mess around with it with mods, roms etc. Despite the lack of this phone's roms and mods here on xda, I'm still seriously considering getting one (again, as a secondary phone), since it's so cheap but at the same time has *some* goodies (mods etc.), as well as basically flagship specs. What would be your feedback on this? Anything better I could pick up for about the same price or shall I look in the used market? If so, I'd appreciate any alternatives.


----------



## Vdfx9user (Jul 8, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Well, neither is extraordinary. Go with huawei. (https://www.notebookcheck.net/Adren...vs-Adreno-610_10317_10362_9921.247598.0.html)

Click to collapse



Thank you so much for your answer I was leaning towards huawei because I can get tempered glass and a case at the store, Im paying 170€ and some points I accumulated in the past is it a good deal?


----------



## Raresh T (Jul 9, 2020)

|>/\nte said:


> Greetings guys...
> 
> I stumbled upon the xperia x performance, priced at 140€, boxed and shipped with a full warranty etc. (new old stock from stores). I thought about picking one up as a secondary phone for myself, one that I would use while my daily driver is charging or when it'd have no battery, mess around with it with mods, roms etc. Despite the lack of this phone's roms and mods here on xda, I'm still seriously considering getting one (again, as a secondary phone), since it's so cheap but at the same time has *some* goodies (mods etc.), as well as basically flagship specs. What would be your feedback on this? Anything better I could pick up for about the same price or shall I look in the used market? If so, I'd appreciate any alternatives.

Click to collapse



So let's me get this straight. You want to get this phone for mods and roms, even if you know there aren't mods or roms for it?.... 

I would rather suggest going with an Samsung S6. The phone is still quite loved by the community, wouldnt be a surprise if it gets android 11 at some point next year.

---------- Post added at 12:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 PM ----------




Vdfx9user said:


> Thank you so much for your answer I was leaning towards huawei because I can get tempered glass and a case at the store, Im paying 170€ and some points I accumulated in the past is it a good deal?

Click to collapse



Tempered glass is good. Keep in mind, a case might overheat your smartphone when you used for gaming. Is a good deal? Well, sure. The phone has average gaming performance, will do just fine most of the time.


----------



## Vdfx9user (Jul 9, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> So let's me get this straight. You want to get this phone for mods and roms, even if you know there aren't mods or roms for it?....
> 
> I would rather suggest going with an Samsung S6. The phone is still quite loved by the community, wouldnt be a surprise if it gets android 11 at some point next year.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so much for your answer and have a good day!


----------



## |>/\nte (Jul 9, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> So let's me get this straight. You want to get this phone for mods and roms, even if you know there aren't mods or roms for it?....
> 
> I would rather suggest going with an Samsung S6. The phone is still quite loved by the community, wouldnt be a surprise if it gets android 11 at some point next year.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the input. How about the galaxy note 4? I'm kind of worried that the battery would be ****e on an S6 since it's a used phone (I had that on my Xperia Z1).


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 9, 2020)

|>/\nte said:


> Thanks for the input. How about the galaxy note 4? I'm kind of worried that the battery would be ****e since it's a used phone (I had that on my Xperia Z1).

Click to collapse



As old as the Note 4 is and the fact that it may have been used for quite a while before they schose to sell it, you would definitely have battery issues sometime in the near future if the battery has never been replaced in the device during the time that they owned it. That is why I prefer phones with removable/replaceable battery. 

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## |>/\nte (Jul 9, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> As old as the Note 4 is and the fact that it may have been used for quite a while before they schose to sell it, you would definitely have battery issues sometime in the near future if the battery has never been replaced in the device during the time that they owned it. That is why I prefer phones with removable/replaceable battery.

Click to collapse



That's why I thought about the note 4, it's got a removable battery.


----------



## Phenomenon321 (Jul 12, 2020)

*Finally upgrading from Galaxy Note 4*

Hi Forum, after using the Note 4 for years I feel that it's time for an upgrade. After doing a research, I'm leaning towards the LG V40. Are there any better phones with a comparable price tag? I'm getting it used.


----------



## QkTreasures (Jul 13, 2020)

Help Me To Choose Between LG V40, V60 or G8x Please! 

So I'm having a hard time deciding if I should get either a LG V40 or V60 or even LG G8x to replace my sluggish LG V30? V40 & G8x can be had for around $200-300 both are good phone's. 

G8x has a better battery, better processor, more memory plus a better front selfie camera. But it also has lower ppi 403 vs 537 on LG V40. 2 rear camera vs 3 on LG V40. I also heard the finger print reader is finicky and someone mentioned that with Android 10 it was even worse. Lastly G8x has lower screen resolution 1080x2340 vs 1440x3120 

A fella on YouTube mentioned that if you get the LG V40 unlocked version which is V405QA7 that it has root available and that you can fix battery and throttling issues. 

Or do I bite the bullet and get the LG V60 for more of a future proof thing? I'm sure there is some positive and trade-offs with this too. I just bought my wife a One Plus 8 from T-mobile today for $350 with 50% off. Would of gotten the One Plus 7T for $150 but it was out of stock everywhere probably because it's now discontinued. 

I myself like having a SD card and headphone jack so LG is still probably best for me to stay with. Help me out here please, what phone should I get? Thanks Ron. 


1 Peter 2:16*New Living Translation (NLT)

16*For you are free, yet you are God’s slaves, so don’t use your freedom as an excuse to do evil.

New Living Translation*(NLT)



Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 13, 2020)

from what i've just read about tbe LG G8x  *only* the european model is bootloader unlockable. ,even u.s./canadian unbranded devices are locked down.
so if you care about root you may  want to look into the european model.
cause i'm with you on extSDcard and headphone jack.
js


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## QkTreasures (Jul 14, 2020)

Actually I settled on a LG V60 





mrrocketdog said:


> from what i've just read about tbe LG G8x  *only* the european model is bootloader unlockable. ,even u.s./canadian unbranded devices are locked down.
> so if you care about root you may  want to look into the european model.
> cause i'm with you on extSDcard and headphone jack.
> js

Click to collapse



Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## flash713 (Jul 14, 2020)

I've owned a TON of phones since the G1 days when Android started. Some of which I haven't even listed on my little dippy signiture thingy here on XDA. My most favorite phones to date without even thinking twice about it would have to be my Pixel XL back when I had it and my OnePlus 6t that I use now. I bought my mint OnePlus 6t 8gb ram model off swappa.com for $185 not long ago and it smokes anything I've ever had in speed and battery life. I get 7-8 sot (screen on time) and 24+ hours on a better cycle using AOSiP rom with included kernel. I bought my Pixel XL for $155 NEW plastic on box and all from China about two years or so ago and it was awesome as well. The build quality that HTC did on the XL was just awesome! And it is a great phone imo still today!!! But anything with a Snapdragon 845 or newer is a beast! I have a device with a Snapdragon 835 and my OnePlus 6t with the 845 smokes it and it's a very noticeable difference in speed and battery life. In my personal opinion you just can't beat a OnePlus device!! I've had a OnePlus 3 & 5 and now the 6t and always have been happy with them! I know what I'll be getting next and it will most definitely be another OnePlus device, probably 7t or 8 pro in about 6 months or so.. OnePlus is an amazing company and as time goes on they just keep getting better and better at making great devices!! :good: I'm also a pretty hardcore custom rom junkie and the developer friendliness of OnePlus is great! I can't stand bloatware and stupid features that many 0hone companies include in their phones that literally do nothing but eat ram up taking up space that could be used for something else that you actually use. OnePlus's oxygen os is in my opinion the best take on Android we have thus far. If I had to use an Android and not be using a custom rom I couldn't probably do that on any other device but on a OnePlus. Oxygen is pretty great imo. :good:

Just my personal thoughts on Android devices. OnePlus is where it's at!! ???


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 14, 2020)

QkTreasures said:


> Actually I settled on a LG V60
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



well congrats [emoji12] hope its a great phone for you. !


----------



## RoDnSuE (Jul 16, 2020)

I'm considering which 10" tablet to purchase. My current tablet is a Hisense Sero 7 Pro. It's getting "long in the tooth" and too hard to see for my eyes.

I will mostly use it for general web surfing, Social media, music, and streaming. (IE Netflix)

Requirements are..........

10" screen
Around $200
Quad core or better
Close to latest Android version as I can get
Manufacturer support (Upgrades/Firmware)
8GB storage (or better)
WIFI b/g/n
Headphone jack
Bluetooth
Front camera
USB
SD slot

Would be nice but not necessary;
Rear camera
GPS
Availability of custom ROMs

Any suggestions???
Thanks


----------



## Raresh T (Jul 16, 2020)

RoDnSuE said:


> I'm considering which 10" tablet to purchase. My current tablet is a Hisense Sero 7 Pro. It's getting "long in the tooth" and too hard to see for my eyes.
> 
> I will mostly use it for general web surfing, Social media, music, and streaming. (IE Netflix)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For that price, I suggest Huawei lineup. Samsung would be better but no way to get those tablets just for 200$. I have an Huawei MediaPad M5 lite. The tablet is treble compatible. Therefore you can get unofficial latest Android version. Don't rely on huawei to get official updates. Mine is still stuck on Oreo. Can't wait for the warranty to expire.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 16, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> For that price, I suggest Huawei lineup. Samsung would be better but no way to get those tablets just for 200$. I have an Huawei MediaPad M5 lite. The tablet is treble compatible. Therefore you can get unofficial latest Android version. Don't rely on huawei to get official updates. Mine is still stuck on Oreo. Can't wait for the warranty to expire.

Click to collapse



I would never suggest anything made by Huawei, their products are known security risks, that is why Huawei has been banned in many countries.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Raresh T (Jul 16, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> I would never suggest anything made by Huawei, their products are known security risks, that is why Huawei has been banned in many countries.

Click to collapse



Their products are known for security risks? Based on what? I ve searched the topic a bit, and a lot of allegations arent coming from well known tech newspapers. So far they ve been banned only in US. Europe and the rest of Asia seem to be fine for now with Huawei.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 16, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Their products are known for security risks? Based on what? I ve searched the topic a bit, and a lot of allegations arent coming from well known tech newspapers. So far they ve been banned only in US. Europe and the rest of Asia seem to be fine for now with Huawei.

Click to collapse



China has a certain amount of financial control of most of Asia, of course they wouldn't be banned in Asia, of course they would be highly promoted in Asia, it serves their interest. But, the point is, there is a very good reason why they were banned, because China has Huawei build things into the hardware and software that definitely are a major risk to the privacy and security of any users or corporations that use them. They wouldn't be banned and considered a security risk for no reason at all. This also somewhat applies to Xiaomi devices as well. This really applies to all hardware/software coming out of China on some level, some more, some less.

Dig deeper than just reading articles on tech websites, you'll see.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Raresh T (Jul 16, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> China has a certain amount of financial control of most of Asia, of course they wouldn't be banned in Asia, of course they would be highly promoted in Asia, it serves their interest. But, the point is, there is a very good reason why they were banned, because China has Huawei build things into the hardware and software that definitely are a major risk to the privacy and security of any users or corporations that use them. They wouldn't be banned and considered a security risk for no reason at all. This also somewhat applies to Xiaomi devices as well. This really applies to all hardware/software coming out of China on some level, some more, some less.
> 
> Dig deeper than just reading articles on tech websites, you'll see.

Click to collapse



You ve been more familiar with these android devices. Software can be rewritten, but can those hardware modifications that prove to be a major risk be changed?


----------



## iHibachi (Jul 17, 2020)

*Looking for a new gaming phone only*

Hello, 

I'm currently in the market for a gaming phone or at least a good phone with great gaming specs. This phone purpose will only be for gaming and nothing else, I don't care about the camera or anything like that. Majority of the time it will be on WiFI and if I need to it will be on a Canada network. This phone will not server as my main phone. My budget is $800 CAD. I was originally going to get a Red Magic 5G but from the looks of it, it seem to be a lot of problem on the system side. 

Any recommends would be appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## POMATu (Jul 17, 2020)

*Vanilla open-source android phone*

Hello,

I want to buy a genuine vanilla phone so I can have everything there opensourced including the drivers. Well I understand I can't have gsm/wifi modules firmware but at least I need drivers so I can edit them if I want.

I dont wanna have samsung or xiaomi or anything else with proprietary drivers and semi (or barely) working custom firmwares that are released lately. There should be some reference phone on which android devs test all their code. The phone that is progenitor to all the following vendor craps that come next after each android release.

Can you give me the name of that phone please? I thought its google nexus, but looks like I am mistaken


----------



## Raresh T (Jul 17, 2020)

iHibachi said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm currently in the market for a gaming phone or at least a good phone with great gaming specs. This phone purpose will only be for gaming and nothing else, I don't care about the camera or anything like that. Majority of the time it will be on WiFI and if I need to it will be on a Canada network. This phone will not server as my main phone. My budget is $800 CAD. I was originally going to get a Red Magic 5G but from the looks of it, it seem to be a lot of problem on the system side.
> 
> Any recommends would be appreciated, thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Xiaomi Black Shark 3

---------- Post added at 08:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:01 AM ----------




POMATu said:


> Hello,
> 
> I want to buy a genuine vanilla phone so I can have everything there opensourced including the drivers. Well I understand I can't have gsm/wifi modules firmware but at least I need drivers so I can edit them if I want.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Get an essential ph1 or a pixel. These come with vanilla android. There isn't a progenitor phone.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 17, 2020)

POMATu said:


> Hello,
> 
> I want to buy a genuine vanilla phone so I can have everything there opensourced including the drivers. Well I understand I can't have gsm/wifi modules firmware but at least I need drivers so I can edit them if I want.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Get an unlocked non carrier branded Pixel device, they come factory installed with Vanilla AOSP and have plenty of well built, well supported custom ROMs. All of the Pixel variants are decently priced, just do not get a US carrier branded model. These are pretty much the most supported Vanilla android devices and will continue to be well supported for years to come.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Howlin1 (Jul 19, 2020)

I am looking for a new phone in the $400-$500 CAD range. It would need to have two sim card slots and at least 64gb of internal space. I would like a really good camera on it


----------



## Raresh T (Jul 19, 2020)

Howlin1 said:


> I am looking for a new phone in the $400-$500 CAD range. It would need to have two sim card slots and at least 64gb of internal space. I would like a really good camera on it

Click to collapse



Mate, there are like hundreds or thousands of smartphones with those specs. Input those specs into GSMarena and pick your favorite.


----------



## POMATu (Jul 19, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Get an unlocked non carrier branded Pixel device, they come factory installed with Vanilla AOSP and have plenty of well built, well supported custom ROMs. All of the Pixel variants are decently priced, just do not get a US carrier branded model. These are pretty much the most supported Vanilla android devices and will continue to be well supported for years to come.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks, but do essential or pixel have driver sources opensourced? Or can I get any phone with driver sources so I can edit them.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 19, 2020)

POMATu said:


> Thanks, but do essential or pixel have driver sources opensourced? Or can I get any phone with driver sources so I can edit them.

Click to collapse



Lol, if you know enough about android to modify android source code, you would not be asking that question because you would know that Pixel devices come factory installed with AOSP which is Google's Android Open Source Project, which is open sourced and that, yes, you can modify the AOSP source code.

But, since you asked this question, it is an indicator that you don't know as much as you should about android and should probably not attempt modifying android source code until you understand/know more about android.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jul 19, 2020)

POMATu said:


> Thanks, but do essential or pixel have *driver sources* opensourced? Or can I get any phone with *driver sources* so I can edit them.

Click to collapse





Droidriven said:


> Lol, if you know enough about android to modify android source code, you would not be asking that question because you would know that Pixel devices come factory installed with AOSP which is Google's Android Open Source Project, which is open sourced and that, yes, you can modify the AOSP source code.
> 
> But, since you asked this question, it is an indicator that you don't know as much as you should about android and should probably not attempt modifying android source code until you understand/know more about android.

Click to collapse



I think he is talking about the source code for things like the boot loader, modem, and each individual component, which normally comes as pre-compiled blobs (or flashed separate to the ROM for bootloader and modem). ie the proprietary stuff. Android is OS, but the devices for the components drivers are normally not.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 19, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> I think he is talking about the source code for things like the boot loader, modem, and each individual component, which normally comes as pre-compiled blobs (or flashed separate to the ROM for bootloader and modem). ie the proprietary stuff. Android is OS, but the devices for the components drivers are normally not.

Click to collapse



I had a suspicion that is what they meant but didn't want to assume.

In this case, they probably won't find what they are looking for. 

And, again, if they know about modifying android source code, they would know that what they are asking about pertains to proprietary/closed-source software code.



POMATu said:


> Thanks, but do essential or pixel have driver sources opensourced? Or can I get any phone with driver sources so I can edit them.

Click to collapse





Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Howlin1 (Jul 19, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Mate, there are like hundreds or thousands of smartphones with those specs. Input those specs into GSMarena and pick your favorite.

Click to collapse



Well yes, but that is my problem, there are so many of them


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 19, 2020)

Howlin1 said:


> Well yes, but that is my problem, there are so many of them

Click to collapse



Narrow your choices down based on the purposes you will be using the device for. Things like CPU, RAM and GPU will play a large part in whether the device can reasonably perform under the conditions that you will be using it. If you do a lot of multitasking or using a lot of social media, you need more RAM and a reasonably fast CPU, if you will not be doing a lot of multitasking or using a lot of social media, RAM may not be an issue for you. If you will be playing high quality hardware intensive games, you need a high performance CPU and GPU. If you use wired headphones/earbuds, you need a device that has a headphone jack. If you want to use expandable storage, you need a device that has an external sdcard slot. If you use OTG, you need a device that supports OTG. If you will be using it a lot for long hours, you need more battery capacity. If you plan on using the device for 3 or more years, you may need a device that has removable/replaceable battery. Etc..etc. 

In other words, take into consideration, the other types of hardware/software that you might have a need or want to interface with or use along with your device at some point. 

There are also other factors to consider, such as, whether the device is well supported by the manufacturer with updates or with the availability to download the stock firmware in case you need to flash/repair the device or just all around good customer support/relations. These factors are actually more important than price point and hardware specs. What is the point of getting a device that has awesome hardware at a cheap price if the manufacturer does not support the device at all or does not make the stock firmware/stock source available? Choose something from a manufacturer or brand that is known for good hardware, software and customer support, don't be suckered into buying a device just because it has awesome specs at a decent price. All of the cheaper hardware devices with high specs are usually not supported by their manufacturer because of several factors:

1) they know the devices are crap and will inevitably have some kind of hardware/software issues so they don't support the devices because they don't want to cut into their profit, they know they wouldn't be able to afford the costs of repairs/replacements. 

2) some manufacturers of cheap hardware devices use components from whoever they can source them from, in some cases, this means that some models of devices they build can have the exact same motherboard but the components/chips on those motherboards may vary, even though it is "supposed" to be the "same" device. This means that there is not a "uniform" stock firmware for all of the motherboard/component variations, they may have several different firmware versions, one for each motherboard/component variant of the exact "same" model number/device, making it impossible to have "one" firmware that all owners of that "model" can use. They do not offer hardware/software support for these devices with the "variations" of firmware because they know that the average user could very easily think they were using the correct firmware for their model number/device but could actually be using the wrong firmware variant for their specific hardware/component variant of that "model" number. Depending on the difference in the components between each variant of that motherboard, using the wrong variant of firmware leads to a bricked device, therefore, they offer no support so they don't have to be responsible for anything that may go wrong.

3) in some cases, a company will have ownership/trade rights to a certain motherboard/component design along with ownership of the source code/stock firmware for that specific motherboard/component design and they will allow other companies the "use" of their hardware/software to make devices for themselves, but not ownership of their design. In these cases, these outside companies/manufacturers using that motherboard/component design will each be offering a device with their own name and they may even look different on the outside with slight variations on placement of external hardware buttons and external ports/jacks, but they will all essentially be the exact same device. These companies can use the design, but they can not offer hardware or software support because they do not own the hardware/software themselves.

As far as chips go, always remember this rule and you won't be sorry. Japanese chips tend to be better than Chinese chips due to Japanese/Japanese-owned companies using higher quality materials and higher manufacturing standards, in most cases. So, when choosing a device, it tends to be a good idea to stay away from devices that are mostly chinese chips, even those that may have a Japanese CPU with most of the other chips being chinese. Do that and you will be giving yourself the best chance for a product that works well and lasts.



Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## fhcwcsy (Jul 20, 2020)

Hi all, I'm looking for a new phone and I think I need some help.

Here are some of my considerations I can currently think of:

1. Not from a Chinese company, for security and privacy reasons.
2. Good roms and xda developer support. My last phone was Sony Xperia XZs, and there are few roms that I could try. On the contrary, the phone I got before that was Xperia SP and there are lots of roms support even multiple years after its release. So this time I want to avoid this problem. This is my main consideration (I know Pixel phones fit this the best but I want to see if there's any other options as mentioned below).
3. Not from Sony. After getting 2 from Sony I want to try a different taste. 
4. Good if it can be a popular phone, so purchasing it and getting it fixed won't be a problem. I have considered Pixel but there's not many people using it here in Taiwan so I want to see if there's some other options. 

After googling myself and narrowing down I believe Samsung offer some options that fit my specifications, but I'm not sure which models are the best and whether there are other companies satisfying my need. Currently the acceptable range of price is quite broad so I'll accept everything for now and pick one later. Can anyone provide some advice? thank you!


----------



## POMATu (Jul 20, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> I think he is talking about the source code for things like the boot loader, modem, and each individual component, which normally comes as pre-compiled blobs (or flashed separate to the ROM for bootloader and modem). ie the proprietary stuff. Android is OS, but the devices for the components drivers are normally not.

Click to collapse



Yes basically I was talking about that. There are 3 parts of it so the firmware inside the chips of the modules which is low level and flashable only once, then the driver that is always proprietary from what I seen and then the android OS which is opensource but it makes no sense until I control the drivers.
You do not install proprietary bs on your linux server, why do I wanna have these drivers on my AOSP rom? But without them phone wont work obviously.

I just hope such device exists, like even if not as concept, but like anybody leaked the sourcecode of those, so I can do edits to the drivers or check them, compile and flash them instead what I am offered (precompiled blobs).

*Drioidviren*, bro you are too arrogant I just wanna device name if such exist, no any lectures, thanks.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 20, 2020)

POMATu said:


> Yes basically I was talking about that. There are 3 parts of it so the firmware inside the chips of the modules which is low level and flashable only once, then the driver that is always proprietary from what I seen and then the android OS which is opensource but it makes no sense until I control the drivers.
> 
> You do not install proprietary bs on your linux server, why do I wanna have these drivers on my AOSP rom? But without them phone wont work obviously.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What applies to PC hardware does not work the same as what applies to android devices. PC hardware and software are generally not proprietarily controlled to the extent that android hardware and software are. It's all about attempting to control what you can and can't install on the device and how you can or can't install it. On PC, you can install whatever you want, when you want and you can install them using any of a dozen or more methods. There is no need to be as specific about hardware/software combinations.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## majki84 (Jul 21, 2020)

Is there anymore any phone with dual active sim? Last phone I know that had a dual sim in active mode was Honor 8 (lte+3g). I need a new phone, but dual active is a must (when I talk through sim1 and someone is calling me on sim2 I need to hear it). Is there any phone for businessman? I don't want to carry two phones nor do I want to use a watch for talking. 

Wysłane z mojego SM-G973F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Raresh T (Jul 22, 2020)

majki84 said:


> Is there anymore any phone with dual active sim? Last phone I know that had a dual sim in active mode was Honor 8 (lte+3g). I need a new phone, but dual active is a must (when I talk through sim1 and someone is calling me on sim2 I need to hear it). Is there any phone for businessman? I don't want to carry two phones nor do I want to use a watch for talking.
> 
> Wysłane z mojego SM-G973F przy użyciu Tapatalka

Click to collapse



Sorry to disappoint, but no. There isn't one. Not a new one at least in 3-4 years.


----------



## aSystemOverload (Jul 23, 2020)

*Ex Nexus 4, 5, 6, 6P Owner, seeking next device*

So yes, I've been thru most of the Nexus-es, my 6P then died (random power off at anything under 60% power), Google refunded and bought two Huawei/Honor phones for me and the missus.
Roll on today and I'm fed up of the Huawei spin on Android and aggressive power management that kills Bluetooth connected devices such as Fitbit that disappears and won't reconnect unless you remove/re-add.
I'm now looking for a 6" ish Screen device that either has Google/Plain Android or is easy to install the same on.  6GB min, 64GB min, SD card friendly, WiFi AC. semi decent back/front cameras. Fingerprint scanner (back/front).


----------



## Raresh T (Jul 23, 2020)

aSystemOverload said:


> So yes, I've been thru most of the Nexus-es, my 6P then died (random power off at anything under 60% power), Google refunded and bought two Huawei/Honor phones for me and the missus.
> Roll on today and I'm fed up of the Huawei spin on Android and aggressive power management that kills Bluetooth connected devices such as Fitbit that disappears and won't reconnect unless you remove/re-add.
> I'm now looking for a 6" ish Screen device that either has Google/Plain Android or is easy to install the same on. 6GB min, 64GB min, SD card friendly, WiFi AC. semi decent back/front cameras. Fingerprint scanner (back/front).

Click to collapse



Go with xiaomi then. I ve got a Xiaomi Note 8 Pro. For that price you do get a bit of ads, which you can disable in 3 min. Very good specs, good camera, upcoming miui 12 does brings some very good features. Doesn't have such aggressive battery management. Do recommend using a custom launcher, in order to get that vanilla vibe.


----------



## markbnj (Jul 25, 2020)

*Next Phone? current Huawei Honor 5 (BNDL34)*

Sorry, have a few questions:
1) us based, GSM (AT&T).
2) budget $200-600
3) needs to have a Memory card slot
4) would like 5G (capable), but is a nice, not must have 
5) Current phone:  rooted, to eliminate AT&T's hotspot restrictions.

Past phones and comments
Motorola G4 Plus : could not hotspot out of box, even though unlocked very annoying.
Asus Zenphone 3:   looked nice didn't last.

Huawei Honor 5  
Has worked like a pro, except now getting long in the tooth:
Front /bottom of case now is pulling away from the body.​Also, can no longer answer phone except through speaker.

Need to get it in the next week or so, since I can't verify how long this will continue to last.

SO:  I've been looking at the 
oneplus nord.  (doesn't seem to be actually available until mid-august?)
Motorola G Stylus (my wife wont let me unlock her Galaxy 9 Note, but like the stylus!)

anything else in the mix I should also look at?

Key concerns again:
ease of using hotspot.
getting a good case (I've given up on otterbox, as I believe quality has declined greatly since the Galaxy S5 version
cost
memory card -- CANNOT sacrifice this!!!
amount of RAM/storage built in 
ease of rooting.

THanks in advance
Markb formerly of NJ


----------



## VonSparq (Jul 25, 2020)

What is the cheapest phone with these features?

android one/near stock
1080p screen
notification led or live oled
8gb ram
rear or side mounted finger print, not in screen
4500mah minimum with at least 10a charging
usb-c
60fps 720p video with image stabilisation
around 4-500k antutu
preferably pop-up camera but a notch or holepunch are also fine
5g would be nice


----------



## Raresh T (Jul 25, 2020)

Maranex said:


> What is the cheapest phone with these features?
> android one/near stock
> 1080p screen
> notification led or live oled
> ...

Click to collapse



Simple, the cheapest would be around 2500€ - Huawei Mate Xs


----------



## VonSparq (Jul 25, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Simple, the cheapest would be around 500€ - Samsung S10 lite (https://www.google.ro/amp/s/m.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_s10_lite-ampp-9917.php)

Click to collapse



It has a bloated samsung skin and the fingerprint sensor is under the screen, if i wanted to compromise on those two i could get the Redmi K30 Pro, it also has a newer Snapdragon, has 5G and is cheaper.

Ok, you just edited to say Mate Xs, i was suspecting previously but now i know you are trolling.


----------



## Raresh T (Jul 25, 2020)

Maranex said:


> It has a bloated samsung skin and the fingerprint sensor is under the screen, if i wanted to compromise on those two i could get the Redmi K30 Pro, it also has a newer Snapdragon, has 5G and is cheaper.

Click to collapse



The redmi k30 pro has bloated xiaomi skin and ads. Doesnt seem an improvement


----------



## VonSparq (Jul 25, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> The redmi k30 pro has bloated xiaomi skin and ads. Doesnt seem an improvement

Click to collapse



Over the s10 lite? It obviously is, it has a faster cpu, 5g and is cheaper.
Both Xiaomi and Samsung have their own bloat on top of android, i don't really care for either.


----------



## hulkyboi (Jul 26, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> The redmi k30 pro has bloated xiaomi skin and ads. Doesnt seem an improvement

Click to collapse



Apart from pixel and OnePlus which other phone doesn't have a bloated skin and ads


----------



## Raresh T (Jul 26, 2020)

hulkyboi said:


> Apart from pixel and OnePlus which other phone doesn't have a bloated skin and ads

Click to collapse



Google has the vanilla experience. So you could say oneplus is just another bloated skin over pixel vanilla. If you want a debloated phone, see also custom roms. Most custom roms do come close to vanilla. Also, on Android there are custom launchers, with option to hide those apps you can't disable. And at 4+gb of ram, it doesn't really matter how much bloatware there is. Just look for camera performance, baterry life and overall performance. Don't look at interface, stock launcher.


----------



## lyubster (Jul 27, 2020)

*Moto G8 Power Lite vs Xiaomi Redmi 8*

So, I bought the new Moto G8 Power Lite, but I'm not entirely satisfied with it. I'm considering a switch to the Redmi 8, so I wanted to hear some opinions.
I hear the GCAM port for the Redmi 8 makes wonders with the camera. Sadly, I couldn't find a working port for the Moto. Do you think it's worth switching?


----------



## Raresh T (Jul 27, 2020)

lyubster said:


> So, I bought the new Moto G8 Power Lite, but I'm not entirely satisfied with it. I'm considering a switch to the Redmi 8, so I wanted to hear some opinions.
> I hear the GCAM port for the Redmi 8 makes wonders with the camera. Sadly, I couldn't find a working port for the Moto. Do you think it's worth switching?

Click to collapse



Seems i didn't had your bad luck. https://www.cyanogenmods.org/google-camera-moto-g8-power-lite-gcam-apk/


----------



## lyubster (Jul 27, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Seems i didn't had your bad luck. https://www.cyanogenmods.org/google-camera-moto-g8-power-lite-gcam-apk/

Click to collapse



Hey man, thanks, but I already tried this one out. It gives me an error when trying to install the package - "The was a problem parsing the package".


----------



## Raresh T (Jul 27, 2020)

lyubster said:


> Hey man, thanks, but I already tried this one out. It gives me an error when trying to install the package - "The was a problem parsing the package".

Click to collapse



You do have android 10 on your device, right?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## lyubster (Jul 27, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> You do have android 10 on your device, right?

Click to collapse



Nope, 9.


----------



## silmatharien (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm currently using a Oneplus 3. Size is 152.7 x 74.7 x 7.4 mm (6.01 x 2.94 x 0.29 in). I like the size although I wouldn't mind something a bit smaller. I don't game. All I do on my phone is call, text, surf the internet and take the occasional picture, sometimes using Spotify. Removable storage would be nice but not necessary as I've never got close to my phone's 64 GB. Battery life is important.

I'm not interested in using an Apple device. I was looking at the Google Pixel 3A ... looks like the Pixel 4 is coming out soon. I'm not opposed to an Asian brand as well. Suggestions?


----------



## Raresh T (Jul 28, 2020)

lyubster said:


> Nope, 9.

Click to collapse



LOL. Great job then. No wonders it didn't work. Go search for the one for Android 9 then. And do read instructions beforehand.


----------



## Raresh T (Jul 28, 2020)

silmatharien said:


> I'm currently using a Oneplus 3. Size is 152.7 x 74.7 x 7.4 mm (6.01 x 2.94 x 0.29 in). I like the size although I wouldn't mind something a bit smaller. I don't game. All I do on my phone is call, text, surf the internet and take the occasional picture, sometimes using Spotify. Removable storage would be nice but not necessary as I've never got close to my phone's 64 GB. Battery life is important.
> 
> I'm not interested in using an Apple device. I was looking at the Google Pixel 3A ... looks like the Pixel 4 is coming out soon. I'm not opposed to an Asian brand as well. Suggestions?

Click to collapse



You are out of luck then. There isn't any new smartphone with that size in 2020, nor will ever be. Phones are getting bigger, not smaller. Your best bet would be an Samsung S6 (with the battery mod. You can switch its battery with the S7 edge), S7 or OnePlus 5


----------



## hulkyboi (Jul 28, 2020)

silmatharien said:


> I'm currently using a Oneplus 3. Size is 152.7 x 74.7 x 7.4 mm (6.01 x 2.94 x 0.29 in). I like the size although I wouldn't mind something a bit smaller. I don't game. All I do on my phone is call, text, surf the internet and take the occasional picture, sometimes using Spotify. Removable storage would be nice but not necessary as I've never got close to my phone's 64 GB. Battery life is important.
> 
> I'm not interested in using an Apple device. I was looking at the Google Pixel 3A ... looks like the Pixel 4 is coming out soon. I'm not opposed to an Asian brand as well. Suggestions?

Click to collapse


https://m.gsmarena.com/results.php3...&nDisplayResMin=2073600&fDisplayInchesMax=5.5


----------



## frankryzzo (Jul 28, 2020)

Howdy all!

Currently I have an Essential PH-1 but I'm having some hardware issues with the mic.  Doesn't work on speaker phone at all, and takes 20-30 seconds on a call before it starts picking up sound to let the other party hear me.  Basically only making calls on bluetooth for the time being.  I've been considering either getting a new/used/refurb PH-1, but I've also been looking at the Pixel 3a/3aXL, Moto G Power, and the Nokia 6.2.  Would love to hear any pros and cons and get some feedback.  I see a lot of replies in here suggesting the PH-1 or Pixel and I do really like the stock ASOP.  Guessing I lose that with the Nokia or the Moto?


----------



## Raresh T (Jul 28, 2020)

frankryzzo said:


> Howdy all!
> 
> Currently I have an Essential PH-1 but I'm having some hardware issues with the mic. Doesn't work on speaker phone at all, and takes 20-30 seconds on a call before it starts picking up sound to let the other party hear me. Basically only making calls on bluetooth for the time being. I've been considering either getting a new/used/refurb PH-1, but I've also been looking at the Pixel 3a/3aXL, Moto G Power, and the Nokia 6.2. Would love to hear any pros and cons and get some feedback. I see a lot of replies in here suggesting the PH-1 or Pixel and I do really like the stock ASOP. Guessing I lose that with the Nokia or the Moto?

Click to collapse



Go for Pixel. Better support and updates. Also vanilla experience at its best. Don't forget GCAM.


----------



## frankryzzo (Jul 28, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Go for Pixel. Better support and updates. Also vanilla experience at its best. Don't forget GCAM.

Click to collapse



Is there a specific model I should be looking for on the 3aXL, or as long as it's unlocked I'm good?


----------



## Raresh T (Jul 28, 2020)

frankryzzo said:


> Is there a specific model I should be looking for on the 3aXL, or as long as it's unlocked I'm good?

Click to collapse



Go for unlocked models. Verizon, I think, had the bad habit of locking their phones. Search tenfold before buying. You don't want to buy some expensive piece of plastic.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 28, 2020)

frankryzzo said:


> Is there a specific model I should be looking for on the 3aXL, or as long as it's unlocked I'm good?

Click to collapse



You want an unlocked non branded model of Pixel or an unlocked T-Mobile version, preferably. The Sprint version is unlockable/flashable but they tend to have radio issues to iron out when flashing/modifying. 

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## frankryzzo (Jul 28, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> You want an unlocked non branded model of Pixel or an unlocked T-Mobile version, preferably. The Sprint version is unlockable/flashable but they tend to have radio issues to iron out when flashing/modifying.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's really helpful!  Forgive me if this is a dumb question, but I was looking on Swappa and I'm guessing that unlocked is not the same as unbranded.  If I am looking at the unlocked phones would I need to find out what carrier it was unlocked from if any or is there a way to tell through the serial number or anything like that?  When looking at the T-Mobile phones it says I'd have to activate it on their network for 40 days before I can request it to be unlocked.  Is that actually true?  I currently use AT&T's network through Straight Talk.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 29, 2020)

frankryzzo said:


> That's really helpful!  Forgive me if this is a dumb question, but I was looking on Swappa and I'm guessing that unlocked is not the same as unbranded.  If I am looking at the unlocked phones would I need to find out what carrier it was unlocked from if any or is there a way to tell through the serial number or anything like that?  When looking at the T-Mobile phones it says I'd have to activate it on their network for 40 days before I can request it to be unlocked.  Is that actually true?  I currently use AT&T's network through Straight Talk.

Click to collapse



Non branded means it is straight from Google, not from a carrier such as Verizon, AT&T, etc...

You aren't quite understanding. If you buy a Pixel that is already unlocked(regardless of which carrier it came from) you can immediately use it with whatever carrier you want. 

If you buy a T-Mobile Pixel that is already unlocked, you won't need no need to activate on T-Mobile for any reason unless you just wanted to. You won't have to activate on T-Mobile for 40 days to be eligible for unlock because the device will already be unlocked when you buy it.

Do you even understand what unlocked is? What it means?

If you want the "dummy-proof" answer, just get a Pixel that is not from any of the network carriers, get one that was sold directly to the customer by Google itself, not a carrier.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## frankryzzo (Jul 29, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Non branded means it is straight from Google, not from a carrier such as Verizon, AT&T, etc...
> 
> You aren't quite understanding. If you buy a Pixel that is already unlocked(regardless of which carrier it came from) you can immediately use it with whatever carrier you want.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I understand what unlocked means, but I was under the impression that if you bought a pixel that was branded by one of the carriers, even if it was currently unlocked to work on another network, that the bootloader would still be locked and I wouldn't be able to install custom roms.  Maybe this is my misunderstanding.  I'm not concerned with getting the phone unlocked from whatever carrier it may have been on, I just want to make sure I can mod it without hassle once the support is over or if I decide to install a different ROM before then.  Isn't that the whole reason you don't want to buy a Verizon pixel, or am I missing something or using the wrong terminology?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 29, 2020)

frankryzzo said:


> I understand what unlocked means, but I was under the impression that if you bought a pixel that was branded by one of the carriers, even if it was currently unlocked to work on another network, that the bootloader would still be locked and I wouldn't be able to install custom roms.  Maybe this is my misunderstanding.  I'm not concerned with getting the phone unlocked from whatever carrier it may have been on, I just want to make sure I can mod it without hassle once the support is over or if I decide to install a different ROM before then.  Isn't that the whole reason you don't want to buy a Verizon pixel, or am I missing something or using the wrong terminology?

Click to collapse



You are confusing "carrier unlock" and "bootloader unlock". 

They are two completely different things and don't really have anything to do with each other(though, a device being carrier locked "can" interfere with unlocking bootloader, but that is carrier or device specific, it doesn't apply to "all devices").

Carrier unlock means it can be used on any network it is compatible with.

Bootloader unlock allows flashing custom software.

You can have a device that IS NOT carrier unlocked but IS bootloader unlocked and have custom software on that device. 

Or

You can have a device that IS carrier unlocked and also is bootloader unlocked and have custom software on that device.

There are cases where a carrier branded device can be unlocked to use on other networks but can not unlock bootloader to use custom software. That is why I said to get an unlocked unbranded Google version of Pixel instead of an unlocked carrier branded version. 

The T-Mobile version ships new with a locked bootloader but it can be easily carrier unlocked and bootloader unlocked. The Verizon and AT&T versions have locked bootloaders that can not be unlocked even if you wanted to. 

Is that making any sense to you yet?

The Google version directly from Google itself, instead of from a carrier, is the best option. You wanted the "dummy-proof" answer, I have given you that answer multiple times by now. The unlocked unbranded Google version, I say again, the unlocked unbranded Google version.

Every device I've ever owned has been a Straight Talk version on Verizon's network. We had my wife's carrier unlocked  unbranded Nexus 5 on Straight Talk using Verizon's network, never had a Straight Talk device on AT&T's network. Straight Talk devices on the Verizon network get better coverage than on AT&T/T-Mobile's network.

Go to Swappa, select unlocked phones. At the next selection, choose Google, not one of the carriers. Then it will list the unlocked unbranded Google versions instead of the carrier branded versions, choose from that list.



Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## frankryzzo (Jul 29, 2020)

Thanks , that last part is what I needed. Cheers


----------



## DIR49DNOR0N (Jul 29, 2020)

*Compact phone in 2020*

..


----------



## Raresh T (Jul 29, 2020)

DIR49DNOR0N said:


> I have been researching for month's and also using gsmarena a lot but can't seem to find the phone i need.
> Here's what i need,
> -Security updates for 2+ years, os update is secondary for me i want to use it for more than 2. ( so samsung, oneplus... and who does this ?)
> -Needs to be compact. I am not upgrading to another brick. 6,0 inches is just fine. 6,5 is way too big for me. It needs to be under 180grams.
> ...

Click to collapse



Go with Google pixel 4, or 4a.


----------



## vovuska (Jul 30, 2020)

Hey peeps, could you suggest me some cheap android tablets with decent performance and development here on xda?

Any brand will do, as long as its snappy, rootable and has some development going.

I will mainly use it for Google spreadsheets, some charts, all kinds of messaging and some pictures editing maybe.

Multitasking (without strong killing of background apps) is a must for me to avoid reloading my stuff everytime, so I'm thinking I need at least 4GB RAM, is this sufficient these days?

Thanks all! [emoji531]

I should also mention that I am in Asia so happy to get something local

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:46 PM ----------




Raresh T said:


> For that price, I suggest Huawei lineup. Samsung would be better but no way to get those tablets just for 200$. I have an Huawei MediaPad M5 lite. The tablet is treble compatible. Therefore you can get unofficial latest Android version. Don't rely on huawei to get official updates. Mine is still stuck on Oreo. Can't wait for the warranty to expire.

Click to collapse



Hey, are you happy with your M5? How do you use it and what's your overall experience? 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

I am already looking at this cheap one  https://s.lazada.co.id/s.brVSp


----------



## Raresh T (Jul 30, 2020)

vovuska said:


> Hey peeps, could you suggest me some cheap android tablets with decent performance and development here on xda?
> 
> Any brand will do, as long as its snappy, rootable and has some development going.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am using my m5 for almost everything, from medium gaming, like Dead Cells, video editing, book reading to browsing with 10 tabs open (always using desktop mode) . The huawei skin isnt so annoying, using oneplus skin and Asap Launcher. Also i am always changing dpi to 800. Looks better. Unfortunately the tablet development has stopped at android 8. But hopes not lost. There s gsi havoc os available, android 10 and looks quite nice. Cant wait. Battery life holds for 2-3 days. Wouldn't change it, not in the following 5 years at least.


----------



## vovuska (Jul 31, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> I am using my m5 for almost everything, from medium gaming, like Dead Cells, video editing, book reading to browsing with 10 tabs open (always using desktop mode) . The huawei skin isnt so annoying, using oneplus skin and Asap Launcher. Also i am always changing dpi to 800. Looks better. Unfortunately the tablet development has stopped at android 8. But hopes not lost. There s gsi havoc os available, android 10 and looks quite nice. Cant wait. Battery life holds for 2-3 days. Wouldn't change it, not in the following 5 years at least.

Click to collapse



Awesome, thanks for your reply!

Any input on the Teclast brand? P20hd looks pretty good for the price

Now considering iplay20 vs p20hd, anyone has any of them? 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## galaxys (Jul 31, 2020)

I have the 8/128GB OnePlus 8 Pro glacier green and it's a keeper! Cheers


----------



## DIR49DNOR0N (Aug 1, 2020)

..


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 1, 2020)

DIR49DNOR0N said:


> What is your second best pick after the pixel? Currently thinking oneplus.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'd say OnePlus.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Raresh T (Aug 1, 2020)

vovuska said:


> Awesome, thanks for your reply!
> 
> Any input on the Teclast brand? P20hd looks pretty good for the price
> 
> Now considering iplay20 vs p20hd, anyone has any of them?

Click to collapse



On paper both look good. Would go with the android 10 instead of android 9. But do research on which you can unlock the bootloader, custom recovery and so on. There is no point buying a tablet that won't be supported next year nor have treble accessible. Plus no idea about bloatware.


----------



## Flacito13 (Aug 2, 2020)

I'm looking for a new phone and I want it to be like a Poco F1 Pro. 
Any suggestions? I want pure speed, specs, gaming, unlockable bootloader for root, and active developer community!


----------



## hulkyboi (Aug 2, 2020)

Flacito13 said:


> I'm looking for a new phone and I want it to be like a Poco F1 Pro.
> Any suggestions? I want pure speed, specs, gaming, unlockable bootloader for root, and active developer community!

Click to collapse



Why not go for OnePlus 7T or 8. Or Poco f2pro instead


----------



## Flacito13 (Aug 2, 2020)

hulkyboi said:


> Why not go for OnePlus 7T or 8. Or Poco f2pro instead

Click to collapse



Since I have the poco f1 now, I'd love to go for the poco f2 Pro but the community is dead.... No custom roms?
As for the one plus 7t or 8, both are too expensive for their specs. 7 has 855 qualcom while poco f2 has 865..


----------



## hulkyboi (Aug 3, 2020)

Flacito13 said:


> Since I have the poco f1 now, I'd love to go for the poco f2 Pro but the community is dead.... No custom roms?
> As for the one plus 7t or 8, both are too expensive for their specs. 7 has 855 qualcom while poco f2 has 865..

Click to collapse



The device is still new. Custom ROMs will soon start arriving. Even if they do they will be buggy. 
You can wait till then if u want


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 3, 2020)

Flacito13 said:


> Since I have the poco f1 now, I'd love to go for the poco f2 Pro but the community is dead.... No custom roms?
> 
> As for the one plus 7t or 8, both are too expensive for their specs. 7 has 855 qualcom while poco f2 has 865..

Click to collapse



The Poco F2 pro forum here is relatively new, just hasn't been long enough to get a plethora of development. The lack of development for it is not because the community is dead, it is because the community is just now starting to grow. Once the community picks up growth/momentum, development will progress at a faster pace.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ekiplier (Aug 4, 2020)

How better is Pixel 4a?

For context, my gf has a Realme x2 pro, and is thinking of selling it to get a pixel 4a. I know that the Pixel 4a isn't that good hardware-wise, but I also know that the user experience and camera are great thanks to its software provided by the pure android OS, which is what my gf cares about the most in phones. However, is the Pixel that much better than this spec monster that is the X2 pro? Does the difference in the software really compensate for the trade-off in hardware?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Raresh T (Aug 5, 2020)

Ekiplier said:


> How better is Pixel 4a?
> 
> For context, my gf has a Realme x2 pro, and is thinking of selling it to get a pixel 4a. I know that the Pixel 4a isn't that good hardware-wise, but I also know that the user experience and camera are great thanks to its software provided by the pure android OS, which is what my gf cares about the most in phones. However, is the Pixel that much better than this spec monster that is the X2 pro? Does the difference in the software really compensate for the trade-off in hardware?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!

Click to collapse



Seems your gf is mostly interested in the camera aspect, as you said. Camera wise, the pixel is way better. Now, do compare those phones. If your gf has the 6 gb ram version, the tradeofs are quite minimal. Most likely she wouldn't feel a difference. Hardware is impressive, but if all she cares is camera, then the x2 pro is under performing for her.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 5, 2020)

Ekiplier said:


> How better is Pixel 4a?
> 
> For context, my gf has a Realme x2 pro, and is thinking of selling it to get a pixel 4a. I know that the Pixel 4a isn't that good hardware-wise, but I also know that the user experience and camera are great thanks to its software provided by the pure android OS, which is what my gf cares about the most in phones. However, is the Pixel that much better than this spec monster that is the X2 pro? Does the difference in the software really compensate for the trade-off in hardware?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!

Click to collapse



Specs and benchmarks aren't everything, they can be misleading and do not accurately represent what the actual real world user experience would be.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## hulkyboi (Aug 6, 2020)

Ekiplier said:


> How better is Pixel 4a?
> 
> For context, my gf has a Realme x2 pro, and is thinking of selling it to get a pixel 4a. I know that the Pixel 4a isn't that good hardware-wise, but I also know that the user experience and camera are great thanks to its software provided by the pure android OS, which is what my gf cares about the most in phones. However, is the Pixel that much better than this spec monster that is the X2 pro? Does the difference in the software really compensate for the trade-off in hardware?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!

Click to collapse



Snapdragon 730 is a pretty good chipset, one will hardly notice the difference except maybe while playing heavy games. 
I think the pixel 4a will be good for her since she is really into taking pictures (note: no ultra wide cemera) and so far I heard it has good battery life. Also pixel phones have great OS, support and good build. 


Sent from my Mi9T using my mind


----------



## Deafcyclist (Aug 6, 2020)

I’m in the market for a smallish but not too weak tablet that is currently having an active rom development scene (hopefully with Android 10 or even 11 potential). I’m trying to research these tablets in general but it’s rather tedious trying to check the XDA scene for each and every devices I comes across and seeing which one aren’t too difficult to flash and whatnot. Been a while since I’ve been on android but recently sold my iPhone XS Max and picked up an Unihertz Jelly Pro to help with social media addiction and it’s working very well (basically have successfully quit reddit, facebook and the like. I’m only on Instagram now). I currently have an iPad Pro 12 inches which I would like to set up for productivity only (Mainly like photo editing, arts, etc...). So I’m hoping for a smaller more portable android tablet that I can read drm-free ebooks on, play some games, Instagram, browsing stuff online, etc... basically a general use consumption device. I’m Deaf so I would also be using this with certain apps that display whatever I types full screen prominently (VERY useful for ordering foods, displaying complicated stuff (like ID numbers), etc...).

Anyway, ~7-8 inches android tablets with 3GB rams, microSD (or large internal storage, >=64GB), GPS would be a nice bonus, active rom scene (or at the absolutely minimum, easy to root then strip out bloatwares), able to use 5Ghz WiFi. Hoping for under $200. I have a light 10k MaH powerbank that I generally keeps nearby so as long as I don’t have to constantly tether the battery to the tablet, I’m not too worried about the battery life.

I do not use any amazon products so I have no interest in the Kindle Fire tablets whatsoever (I have my reasons and it’s not up for discussions).

Thank you very much!

EDIT: Leaning toward the Samsung Galaxy Tab A 8.4”. If it was just a little cheaper, that would be absolutely perfect for me. Seems to have an active ROM scene.


----------



## leo5111 (Aug 8, 2020)

what unlocked phones work with verizon? i dont mean carrier i mean bootloader unlocked-unlockable idea what im looking for i have realme x2 pro 12 gig now but it wont do verizon its 6.5 screen snapdragon 855+


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 8, 2020)

leo5111 said:


> what unlocked phones work with verizon? i dont mean carrier i mean bootloader unlocked-unlockable idea what im looking for i have realme x2 pro 12 gig now but it wont do verizon its 6.5 screen snapdragon 855+

Click to collapse



Ask Verizon, they would have a better idea of what devices are compatible with Verizon.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## leo5111 (Aug 8, 2020)

since they want to sell you a phone id bet they wont offer much help about which other phones will work


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 8, 2020)

leo5111 said:


> since they want to sell you a phone id bet they wont offer much help about which other phones will work

Click to collapse



Well, if you know the IMEI of the device, you can check it on their compatibility page. Or, go to their website and find the radio frequency bands they support, then find unlocked devices that work on those bands.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## sawan18 (Aug 11, 2020)

I you really wanna buy a good phone then pixel series is a good way to start on android


----------



## Speshman (Aug 14, 2020)

*7inch Tablet*

Hi

After several failed attempts and unlocking the bootloader on a huawei tablet I am in need of a 7inch class tablet that can be rooted without too much fuss.  

No Cellular needed
Doesn't need to be powerful, will only be running one app (Realdash) and connected to car ECU via bluetooth

Thanks in advance (and also thanks for the amount of info on these forums, its mind boggling!)


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Raresh T (Aug 14, 2020)

Speshman said:


> Hi
> 
> After several failed attempts and unlocking the bootloader on a huawei tablet I am in need of a 7inch class tablet that can be rooted without too much fuss.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



what tablet ? and have you got the unlocking code for that tablet bootloader?


----------



## Bettle (Aug 16, 2020)

*Looking for a phone to use as a 4G modem*

Hi
I'm looking for cheap phone to use as a 4G modem, I was using an old Xperia Z1 but it broke so now I'm looking for another.
Unfortunately not all phones are available in my country so my list is a little limited.
I have free internet available at night, so easy rooting is a big plus as it enables software that automatically enables and disables 4G data for me and allows me to switch SIM1 and SIM2 data based on hours of free internet.(Each provider has different hours of free net)
1. I have a question about LTE-A. As far as I understand LTE-A allows my phone to connect to multiple bands to the carrier which should allow faster speed than my carrier has intended, or should the carrier allow this for me? Basically I'm asking if I buy a phone which has LTE-A, am I cheating my carrier out of more speed?
2. If I google rooting PHONE MODEL I get a lot of results recommending apps like kingroot or kingoroot, but here I don't see any such suggestions. Is there any problems with such apps that people here don't recommend them?
Now for the phone suggestions my top picks are xiaomi phones:
1. Redmi note 8T
Pro: 
Has cat12 modem( I don't know if my provider supports it or not)
Seems can be rooted with kingroot apps
 Very good camera If I ever wanted to record videos maybe
Con:

 No rooting guides here
 Some people seem to have problems with WIFI speed although they seem to be having problems with 2.4Ghz and I'll be using 5
 On Xiaomi website it doesn't say both SIM can connect to 4G simultaneously 

2. Redmi 8A
Pros:

 Xiaomi website says both SIM cards can connect to 4G simultaneously (I don't think I'm going to need this)
Cons:

 Cat5 
 People seem to have problems with this phone here

Huawei Y7p ART-L29
Cons
 Cat6
 Harder to root only 1 website seems to suggest Kingoroot PC software, the Xiaomi phones had many google results
Huawei Y9 Prime
Pro:

 Cat12 Network
 Seems to be rootable with Magisks and Supersu (TWRP recovery) and kingoroot 

 For this price Xiaomi Note 8T gives me a very hi res camera but huawei doesn't
 Compared to Note 8T, Snapdragon 665 vs Kirin 7F, 665 seems to be a better processor

Thanks


----------



## lownaway (Aug 16, 2020)

*A budget phone (<200$) that has custom ROM support - preferably LineageOS*

Hello! I'm from Venezuela and I'm going to buy a phone (I've been without one for almost 1 year; economical issues), but I'm concerned about my privacy, so I'll install a custom ROM on it. What budget phones could be good, that have custom ROM support? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Raresh T (Aug 17, 2020)

lownaway said:


> Hello! I'm from Venezuela and I'm going to buy a phone (I've been without one for almost 1 year; economical issues), but I'm concerned about my privacy, so I'll install a custom ROM on it. What budget phones could be good, that have custom ROM support? Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Go with xiaomi. Good hardware money wise, lots of custom roms.


----------



## darth62969 (Aug 18, 2020)

Are there any phones currently on the market that follow a similar design language to the nextbit saga of devices, including the Razer Phones? My RP1 is pretty beat up and I will likely need a new phone as I can't stay on my current provider, and will likely have to switch to Verizon.  I am a fan of blocky designs, and can't stand curved phones, camera cutouts and rounded screens. I want to have a bit of top and bottom bezel because it looks better and more balanced.


----------



## Raresh T (Aug 18, 2020)

darth62969 said:


> Are there any phones currently on the market that follow a similar design language to the nextbit saga of devices, including the Razer Phones? My RP1 is pretty beat up and I will likely need a new phone as I can't stay on my current provider, and will likely have to switch to Verizon. I am a fan of blocky designs, and can't stand curved phones, camera cutouts and rounded screens. I want to have a bit of top and bottom bezel because it looks better and more balanced.

Click to collapse



yes there are. sony xperia 1 II and samsung note 20 ultra can be two examples.


----------



## darth62969 (Aug 19, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> yes there are. sony xperia 1 II and samsung note 20 ultra can be two examples.

Click to collapse



The note 20 is... samsung, I've never liked anything they have created... also thanks for confirming that the only other phone is actually the one i want but can't afford... 

Any deeper dives into the phones that are out there? I don't mind trying to source one out of the nethers of the Internets.


----------



## Raresh T (Aug 19, 2020)

darth62969 said:


> The note 20 is... samsung, I've never liked anything they have created... also thanks for confirming that the only other phone is actually the one i want but can't afford...
> 
> Any deeper dives into the phones that are out there? I don't mind trying to source one out of the nethers of the Internets.

Click to collapse



Well, you didn't specify a budget or if you are interested in second-hand phones as well.

Here s the answer why rounded corners are the new approach to smartphones https://www.quora.com/Are-rounded-c...-bezel-covering-a-regular-rectangular-display


----------



## darth62969 (Aug 19, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Well, you didn't specify a budget or if you are interested in second-hand phones as well.

Click to collapse



I'm not particularly interested in second hand but I did find a nice open box of an RP2 on ebay. If I do buy second hand it's going to have to come in box with all the accessories, I'm that OCD about things like that. 

Budget is not really known, I'm likely not going to be the one to buy the phone, unless I sell some stocks, which in that case the price isn't an issues, it's the pain of having to sell the stocks to get a new phone, on the other hand the individual that would have to by the phone has already shot down the $700 open box RP2 (extremely over priced but pretty good condition) so i'm not sure on that front. 



Raresh T said:


> Here s the answer why rounded corners are the new approach to smartphones https://www.quora.com/Are-rounded-c...-bezel-covering-a-regular-rectangular-display

Click to collapse



Very cool, i still prefer right angles, and actually like having a larger bezel. it's good to know there is a purpose outside of aesthetics.


----------



## Raresh T (Aug 26, 2020)

Graham1989 said:


> I'm looking at the possibility of buying the new iPhone SE. I've never bought an iPhone before, because I prefer using budget phones, for economical reasons, and I fear that I might find it too difficult to use the iOS since I've been always using Android. Also, I've read online many negative reviews about this specific phone, and I'm not sure what to think of this. Is the price for this phone reasonable? I want to mention that the possibility of breaking the phone doesn't bother me, because there are lots of platforms that give you the chance to sell phones online for cash, and I can buy another phone after that.

Click to collapse



If you are going iphone, go big or go home. Iphone se might be cheap but it might leave a sour taste in your mouth. I ve also lived with only android so far, but if were to get an iPhone, I would go at least with the iPhone 12, if not the iPhone 12 Pro Max. You are already throwing money out of the window with iphones. Get something you will enjoy


----------



## YoliWoni (Aug 29, 2020)

*Need help to choose a phone*

Hello,
I hesitate to choose between the Samsung Galaxy A41, the Oppo A9 2020, the Xiamoi Redmi Note 9s and the Motorola G8Power 
So I wanted to know if in your opinion which of these brands is the most ethical and which one will better respect my privacy?


----------



## Raresh T (Aug 29, 2020)

YoliWoni said:


> Hello,
> I hesitate to choose between the Samsung Galaxy A41, the Oppo A9 2020, the Xiamoi Redmi Note 9s and the Motorola G8Power
> So I wanted to know if in your opinion which of these brands is the most ethical and which one will better respect my privacy?

Click to collapse



Most ethical and better privacy? So you want a smartphone that's not so smart, that doesn't know anything about you. NOKIA 1310. That's the one. In order for these smartphones to become smarter, they need to know info about you. Preferences, likes, location and so on. Information is power, of course everyone is going to sell it. Pick which one suits your needs and budget. Each one of them will sell your data. I would go with xiaomi. Better value for money.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 29, 2020)

YoliWoni said:


> Hello,
> 
> I hesitate to choose between the Samsung Galaxy A41, the Oppo A9 2020, the Xiamoi Redmi Note 9s and the Motorola G8Power
> 
> So I wanted to know if in your opinion which of these brands is the most ethical and which one will better respect my privacy?

Click to collapse



If you want ethical and respect for your privacy then you don't want any kind of smartphone. 

Looking for that is like looking for a car that doesn't use any energy. You'll be looking for a long time and will probably never find it.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 30, 2020)

YoliWoni said:


> I hesitate to choose between the Samsung Galaxy A41, the Oppo A9 2020, the Xiamoi Redmi Note 9s and the Motorola G8Power
> So I wanted to know if in your opinion which of these brands is the *most* ethical and which one will *better* respect my privacy?

Click to collapse




Droidriven said:


> If you want ethical and respect for your privacy then you don't want any kind of smartphone.
> 
> Looking for that is like looking for a car that doesn't use any energy. You'll be looking for a long time and will probably never find it.

Click to collapse



I think the poster was accepting that none of the choices would completely respect his privacy yada yada yada. I think he was asking, which of the three would be the *lesser* of evils.The choice of words "*most* ethical" probably sounded misleading, but the way I think the poster wrote it was to mean "*least un*ethical" "most" and "better" are not an absolute true or false.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 30, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> I think the poster was accepting that none of the choices would completely respect his privacy yada yada yada. I think he was asking, which of the three would be the *lesser* of evils.The choice of words "*most* ethical" probably sounded misleading, but the way I think the poster wrote it was to mean "*least un*ethical" "most" and "better" are not an absolute true or false.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I got that when I posted, thanks.  My reply was more intended for others that might read this and be mislead into getting the idea to find such  a smartphone when such a device(an android device, at least) may not exist since all android is Google at some level. And there is no way Google isn't snooping/tracking in some way, shape or form.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## cutpulzader (Aug 31, 2020)

Hello all of you,

im looking for a dual sim phone 150€-250€ that will last long enough. Had a Wiko Fever 4G for 4years but whose Display didnt survive the washing machine.
I want to setup a custom rom on it without all of the bloatware and spyware. I want to have more control over the phone then i had the last time.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Raresh T (Aug 31, 2020)

cutpulzader said:


> Hello all of you,
> 
> im looking for a dual sim phone 150€-250€ that will last long enough. Had a Wiko Fever 4G for 4years but whose Display didnt survive the washing machine.
> I want to setup a custom rom on it without all of the bloatware and spyware. I want to have more control over the phone then i had the last time.
> ...

Click to collapse



Doubt there is a phone that can survive a washing machine. Except the old Nokia 1310. Any other smartphone, don't throw it in the washing machine. You could go for Xiaomi, a lot of their smartphones have good hardware price wise and active community. Then again, it won't survive a washing machine. If you want a phone that might survive a washing machine, CAT has some phones. Dunno if they allow that much control, but they do resist a lot


----------



## littlegamer757 (Sep 1, 2020)

*Low-spec, budget phone?*

My little brother will get his first smartphone for Christmas, and my job is finding the best option. The requirements are: The price tag must not exceed 200€ and "it shouldn't be able to play games". But I decided I want it to be at least half-decent to use, since my first phone was awful to use and I do not want my brother to experience that. So, it should provide a usable experience, nothing too crazy. I would also like the device to have a headphone jack, although this is not absolutely necessary. 

I already did a bit of research and compiled a small list:
- Redmi 9 (or 9a)
- Nokia 2.3
- Galaxy A21s
- Oppo A52s

What are your thoughts on this? Do you have any suggestions to add to the list? Can you recommend any phone in particular?


----------



## Raresh T (Sep 2, 2020)

littlegamer757 said:


> My little brother will get his first smartphone for Christmas, and my job is finding the best option. The requirements are: The price tag must not exceed 200€ and "it shouldn't be able to play games". But I decided I want it to be at least half-decent to use, since my first phone was awful to use and I do not want my brother to experience that. So, it should provide a usable experience, nothing too crazy. I would also like the device to have a headphone jack, although this is not absolutely necessary.
> 
> I already did a bit of research and compiled a small list:
> - Redmi 9 (or 9a)
> ...

Click to collapse



The requirement "it shouldn't be able to play games" is unrealistic, since there are games like flappy bird, which you can play even on raspberry pi. If he will want to play, he will find a way. Even on old Nokia phones there were a couple of games, like snake. Imagine the horror seeing your brother play snake on a grey screen for hours. Nowadays I would suggest a phone over 4 gigs of ram. Under 3 gigs of ram you might encounter facebook lagging. Therefore, I would suggest a Xiaomi phone. I ve got a Xiaomi Note 8 Pro, which at the time I ve bought it (Christmas) was 250€. Now surely the price has dropped around 200€. Good camera, customizable interface, very good performance, around 2 days of battery life. 

Now you could install a parenting app, which monitors what apps are installed and allows which one do you like. Also has location sharing.


----------



## littlegamer757 (Sep 2, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> The requirement "it shouldn't be able to play games" is unrealistic, since there are games like flappy bird, which you can play even on raspberry pi. If he will want to play, he will find a way. Even on old Nokia phones there were a couple of games, like snake. Imagine the horror seeing your brother play snake on a grey screen for hours. Nowadays I would suggest a phone over 4 gigs of ram. Under 3 gigs of ram you might encounter facebook lagging. Therefore, I would suggest a Xiaomi phone. I ve got a Xiaomi Note 8 Pro, which at the time I ve bought it (Christmas) was 250€. Now surely the price has dropped around 200€. Good camera, customizable interface, very good performance, around 2 days of battery life.
> 
> Now you could install a parenting app, which monitors what apps are installed and allows which one do you like. Also has location sharing.

Click to collapse



The requirement comes from my parents, I am just responsible for finding a device that fits their requirements. My parents said, he should not be able to play games. I know that this is dumb, and hence I want the device to be at least somewhat useable. 

Since it is his first smartphone and he should learn to use it responsible and not as a gaming device, it should not be too powerful. I know that there are games out there that can run on a toaster. What I am looking for is a device that is useable for daily smartphone tasks, browsing the web, scrolling through social media, but not playing games all day. 

Installing a parenting app is not something that I have control about, that is my parents' task. But I am not a fan of those, so I would just like to be able to tell my parents that it is not capable of playing games without having too much of a bad conscience.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Raresh T (Sep 2, 2020)

littlegamer757 said:


> The requirement comes from my parents, I am just responsible for finding a device that fits their requirements. My parents said, he should not be able to play games. I know that this is dumb, and hence I want the device to be at least somewhat useable.
> 
> Since it is his first smartphone and he should learn to use it responsible and not as a gaming device, it should not be too powerful. I know that there are games out there that can run on a toaster. What I am looking for is a device that is useable for daily smartphone tasks, browsing the web, scrolling through social media, but not playing games all day.
> 
> Installing a parenting app is not something that I have control about, that is my parents' task. But I am not a fan of those, so I would just like to be able to tell my parents that it is not capable of playing games without having too much of a bad conscience.

Click to collapse



How old is your brother? If he is just a kid, the first thing he is going to try is playing games on it. Some popular games are optimized for low end devices. If he wishes to play all day long on some games, he will find games that work on his device. A parenting app is the answer here. Otherwise, you might not found a usable phone. I mean, you could get a phone that is very bad overall, therefore no gaming experience. But such phone will have problems running social apps or browsing.

Why not get him, instead of a smartphone, a dumber phone? Get something that doesn't run on Android or ios. Get something that requires Java. Had a phone like that during high school, Vodafone 555 Blue. That could be an alternative solution.


----------



## littlegamer757 (Sep 2, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> How old is your brother? If he is just a kid, the first thing he is going to try is playing games on it. Some popular games are optimized for low end devices. If he wishes to play all day long on some games, he will find games that work on his device. A parenting app is the answer here. Otherwise, you might not found a usable phone. I mean, you could get a phone that is very bad overall, therefore no gaming experience. But such phone will have problems running social apps or browsing.
> 
> Why not get him, instead of a smartphone, a dumber phone? Get something that doesn't run on Android or ios. Get something that requires Java. Had a phone like that during high school, Vodafone 555 Blue. That could be an alternative solution.

Click to collapse



I think I wasn't clear enough. I know that there are games that run on any hardware. I need a smartphone <200€, with a performance weak enough so I can tell my parents it can't play games. I am aware that a phone that cannot play any game doesn't exist. I am aware that he will be able to play games on it. I just want to be able to tell my parents that the device can't play games without lying too much. What I need is a entry-level smartphone that is priced under 200€. 

To clarify further
The requirements my parents gave me were: Smartphone under 200€, cannot play games.
What I am aiming for: Smartphone under 200€, but not so bad that you have to be ashamed when using it in front of other people. I owned such a device for long enough and it was not a good time in school. I know he will play games on it. I know that there are no phones that can play absolutely no games.


----------



## Raresh T (Sep 2, 2020)

littlegamer757 said:


> I think I wasn't clear enough. I know that there are games that run on any hardware. I need a smartphone <200€, with a performance weak enough so I can tell my parents it can't play games. I am aware that a phone that cannot play any game doesn't exist. I am aware that he will be able to play games on it. I just want to be able to tell my parents that the device can't play games without lying too much. What I need is a entry-level smartphone that is priced under 200€.
> 
> To clarify further
> The requirements my parents gave me were: Smartphone under 200€, cannot play games.
> What I am aiming for: Smartphone under 200€, but not so bad that you have to be ashamed when using it in front of other people. I owned such a device for long enough and it was not a good time in school. I know he will play games on it. I know that there are no phones that can play absolutely no games.

Click to collapse



Are your parents familiar with smartphone in general? If not, you could buy your brother any good smartphone. Talk to him, like a grown up, never to play during class or in front of your parents. And use a parental app. Use it to make sure of that. You are the big sibling, take care of him and gift him something enjoyable. There are mid range smartphones that are quite good all around. You are gonna lie from the start, your parent asked for a phone without the possibility of gaming. There is no way to compensate that. A small lie is still a lie. Live with it, your brother will thank you.


----------



## littlegamer757 (Sep 2, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Are your parents familiar with smartphone in general? If not, you could buy your brother any good smartphone. Talk to him, like a grown up, never to play during class or in front of your parents. And use a parental app. Use it to make sure of that. You are the big sibling, take care of him and gift him something enjoyable. There are mid range smartphones that are quite good all around. You are gonna lie from the start, your parent asked for a phone without the possibility of gaming. There is no way to compensate that. A small lie is still a lie. Live with it, your brother will thank you.

Click to collapse



They are familiar enough with smartphones to know that generally, the higher the price, the better the performance. And yes, I will talk to him, and I would say I'm old enough to talk to him appropriately. But I don't know how seriously he will take me - he's still a kid after all. Maybe he will behave well for a few weeks, but he is going to start experimenting around eventually. I am going to install some sort of parenting app, but my parents will want to monitor what he's doing too, I suppose. I'll see about that. Thanks for your help and support dude, you really helped me out a lot - although my intentions when turning to this forum were very different - appreciate it a lot!


----------



## LukeShrader (Sep 5, 2020)

*Samsung A51 vs Realme 6 Pro*

Hey! This question has been plaguing me for the past few days and I wanted to post it here:

My current budget is around *$300 USD* and so far I've narrowed my top picks to two phones: The Samsung Galaxy A51 and the Realme 6 Pro. I'm really divided between the two for the following reasons:

*Samsung*: Better screen, better brand & 3 promised software updates
*Realme*: Better all-around specs (besides the screen), but from a brand I've never dealt with before

Any opinions on this? I'm looking forward to any replies! 

(I'm currently volunteer working at my parent's struggling cafe and I don't get paid. The only income I get is from the tips I receive, so raising my budget isn't really an option)


----------



## Raresh T (Sep 5, 2020)

LukeShrader said:


> Hey! This question has been plaguing me for the past few days and I wanted to post it here:
> 
> My current budget is around $300 USD and so far I've narrowed my top picks to two phones: The Samsung Galaxy A51 and the Realme 6 Pro. I'm really divided between the two for the following reasons:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You could get a Xiaomi Redmi k20 pro in that price range. The phone has better hardware overall and a good community behind.


----------



## d3smond (Sep 5, 2020)

--- Delete ---


----------



## t3ram (Sep 6, 2020)

I really need a new phone because the battery on my Galasxy S7 is dying . I want the best possible performance because i want to use the phone as long as possible ( i use the S7 since launch 2016) , the only thing i want is that the new phone shouldn't be much taller than the S7.Maybe the Pixel 5 will be the right phone even if it hasn't the top processor but i would like to get some suggestions from you


----------



## Raresh T (Sep 6, 2020)

t3ram said:


> I really need a new phone because the battery on my Galasxy S7 is dying . I want the best possible performance because i want to use the phone as long as possible ( i use the S7 since launch 2016) , the only thing i want is that the new phone shouldn't be much taller than the S7.Maybe the Pixel 5 will be the right phone even if it hasn't the top processor but i would like to get some suggestions from you

Click to collapse



As long as possible. Go with oneplus 8 pro.


----------



## LukeShrader (Sep 6, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> You could get a Xiaomi Redmi k20 pro in that price range. The phone has better hardware overall and a good community behind.

Click to collapse



That seems a little out of my range ( ~$400 ) but thanks for the reply!


----------



## Raresh T (Sep 7, 2020)

LukeShrader said:


> That seems a little out of my range ( ~$400 ) but thanks for the reply!

Click to collapse



What? When I ve posted that message, I've just finished searching on ebay and had found two phones k20 pro second hand at around 220$.


----------



## cloneman1 (Sep 7, 2020)

I'm having trouble finding a current-gen phone that has official support for popular 3rd party roms. In particular, looking at LineageOS's official support list, Motorola and Samsung don't have anything new anymore. Even if I'd settle for an S9, it's only the Exynos version that is officially supported.

It almost seems like...  oneplus/zenphone or nothing? Looking for advice here regarding picking up a new device that will be officially supported by  AOSP-like roms, since LineageOS support list is growing thinner. Or, if there's a device I should be aware of where unofficial LOS support could be deemed "good enough", I'd have to consider that as well.

Of course, I'd also appreciate not having to deal with headache of A/B flashing, but I understand that miracles don't happen every day. And while I'm asking for things that aren't possible; a device that's carried by a Canadian carrier via subsidy such that it would get official VoLTE spport.


----------



## Raresh T (Sep 7, 2020)

cloneman1 said:


> I'm having trouble finding a current-gen phone that has official support for popular 3rd party roms. In particular, looking at LineageOS's official support list, Motorola and Samsung don't have anything new anymore. Even if I'd settle for an S9, it's only the Exynos version that is officially supported.
> 
> It almost seems like... oneplus/zenphone or nothing? Looking for advice here regarding picking up a new device that will be officially supported by AOSP-like roms, since LineageOS support list is growing thinner. Or, if there's a device I should be aware of where unofficial LOS support could be deemed "good enough", I'd have to consider that as well.
> 
> Of course, I'd also appreciate not having to deal with headache of A/B flashing, but I understand that miracles don't happen every day. And while I'm asking for things that aren't possible; a device that's carried by a Canadian carrier via subsidy such that it would get official VoLTE spport.

Click to collapse



Go with a Pixel


----------



## inkaine (Sep 9, 2020)

*Dash/VOOC charge phone < 5" display size*

Hey, I'm actually not looking for a recommendation for myself but for my mom. As a pretext our current family mobile lineup:


Dad: *OnePlus 3*
Brother: *OnePlus 6*
Sister-in-law: *OnePlus 3T*
me: *OnePlus 6T*
So, pretty obvious what I'd prefer to get for her. I'd love to keep the number of required chargers and other accessories low and if possible exchangable (I don't even take my charger anymore when visiting my parents).  Problem is: mom wants a smaller phone, so <5" display preferred.

As you can guess the phone doesn't need to be anything fancy, specs are pretty much irrelevant. Probably a 60$ cheapphone would suffice. So, an older model is no problem. My first thought was: let's take a VOOC-capable OPPO, they have a broader lineup than OnePlus. Just, I can't find any phone under 5" there either. First VOOC was only available in flagships, and current gen entry models are all 5"+. But maybe I missed a smaller one from a year ago or two?

I have absolutely no issues importing from China (as long as it's got LTE band 20 :laugh. Does any of the other BBK brands support Dash/VOOC charging (afaik they don't)? Anyone got an idea or another recommendation what I coud get? Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Aaronn007 (Sep 9, 2020)

*Which android device to buy.*

Hello, I might be writting this on the wrong place please do forgive me if so. 

The reason of this thread is to ask for some help regarding a android tablet i want to buy, i dont know which to buy exactly but it has to be a big tablet which could be easily rooted. Any ideas of a big to tablet that can be rooted?


----------



## VonSparq (Sep 10, 2020)

Hello!
I'd like to buy a phone that has a solid dev community since rooting and custom ROMs are very important to me.
I have 2000PLN I'd like to spend on the device, that's around 500-550 USD but I prefer to buy new from reputable shops.

Hardware wise, I have three priorities.

Screen:
I want a huge display, 6,6"+, it can go over 7" if there's such a device.
AMOLED
[email protected] or 90hz is fine.
I'd prefer a popup camera or a small hole punch, top left is best but a water drop or a center hole punch are not deal breakers, I just prefer it to be out of the way.

Battery: 4400mah+ with at least 10w charging.
SoC: I was thinking about a device with the Snap 855 or 865 with 6 or 8 GB of ram.
I would also be happy with something like the Poco X3 that has a weaker 732G or 720G but also cuts the budget by half, sadly that particular device though great all around, doesn't have an AMOLED display and I use my phone at night in dark mode a lot.
There's obviously some other small stuff but if the device has all three of these and a great dev community I don't think any of it will be a deal breaker.

I've been looking at the s10 Lite and Poco F2 Pro, both of them have amazing hardware but it's been a good few months since their launches and the development for them is pretty much nonexistent.
Do you think I should pick up one of those devices and hope it gets a better community later on, wait for future releases or is there anything you would like to recommend?


----------



## eriol1 (Sep 10, 2020)

Edit:
Sorry, kid pressing buttons 
Please delete


----------



## Raresh T (Sep 10, 2020)

Maranex said:


> Hello!
> I'd like to buy a phone that has a solid dev community since rooting and custom ROMs are very important to me.
> I have 2000PLN I'd like to spend on the device, that's around 500-550 USD but I prefer to buy new from reputable shops.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go with K20 pro

---------- Post added at 08:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 PM ----------




Aaronn007 said:


> Hello, I might be writting this on the wrong place please do forgive me if so.
> 
> The reason of this thread is to ask for some help regarding a android tablet i want to buy, i dont know which to buy exactly but it has to be a big tablet which could be easily rooted. Any ideas of a big to tablet that can be rooted?

Click to collapse



I own a Huawei MediaPad M5 lite, bought almost two years ago. Good tablet, rootable. Performance is good, battery still holds about 2 days. Comes with Google play support.


----------



## VonSparq (Sep 10, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Go with K20 pro

Click to collapse



I've been considering that one, but it's super hard to get in my region new from a reputable seller, I'd have to pay for it more than for the 6GB K30 Pro.
It also has a pretty small screen screen.


----------



## Raresh T (Sep 10, 2020)

Maranex said:


> I've been considering that one, but it's super hard to get in my region new from a reputable seller, I'd have to pay for it more than for the 6GB K30 Pro.
> It also has a pretty small screen screen.

Click to collapse



I would think about your search in a different way. I ve used to think buying a 500$ smartphone would be a great solution, using it for a long time. But not anymore. Why splurge 500$ for a piece of glass, when you can get the almost same specs for 200$? I ve bought a Xiaomi Note 8 Pro. Using it just for example, you could go with the snapdragon ones. Root isn't bringing insane options to the table like it used to be. Great customize ability is there, xiaomi does provides countless themes, bootanimations, status bar customization etc. For performance, going over 4 gigs of ram, with root doubt you will notice an amazing improvement. Barely 20%. Battery holds for days (managed to get 3 days on moderate usage). Bloatware is there, thats what makes the smartphones from xiaomi 200$. Mostly can be disabled, the ones that can't, you can hide them. On a 200$ phone, you can get yourself the one with bigger size. And a rom without bloatware barely gets you around 2 gigs of free space. You are going to fill that in a day, not really worth the effort. You don't like the interface, been using custom launchers for 8 years now. Bought nova launcher and never looked back. Why throw 500$ for a phone, when I can make a 200$ one feel and look better? Camera is mostly software now, thanks to gcam. There aren't that many reasons nowadays to root a phone, when you can do everything out of the box. Get yourself a Xiaomi phone now, use it good for 2 years. Then you will see. Maybe there are custom roms with newer Android versions. In two years a lot can change. Maybe you will get another one for another 200$. And I can guarantee your 200$ phone, two years from now, will be better than your 2020 500$ phone. Think about it


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## VonSparq (Sep 10, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Why splurge 500$ for a piece of glass, when you can get the almost same specs for 200$?

Click to collapse



I'm not opposed to that, like i said in my first post, I'd be more than happy if i could get a phone with a lower end SoC like the 720G, 765G or the 732G that meets all of my other requirements for $200.

Thing is, I can't.
The Poco X3 came the closest to the mark but it lacks the AMOLED that I really want, and other phones that have a nice big screen like the A71 or the Mi 9t are so close in price to the Poco F2 Pro or the S10 Lite where I live It'd be dumb to go for the lower end ones.


----------



## markbnj (Sep 11, 2020)

*help please Xiaomi redmi note 9 pro vs. Realme 7 Pro*

both are within $20 of my price range:  (approx $300 USD)
US. User in Tampa, FL:   AT&T user. (unlimited data)
Please help me decide:  I''m ready to pull the TRIGGER for one of them:

realme 7 pro 
Qualcomm SM7125 Snapdragon 720G
8GB RAM/128GB storage

Similar...

Xiaomi Redmi Note 9 Pro
Qualcomm SM7125 Snapdragon 720G
6GB RAM, 128 GB storage

So very similar, even cameras, etc:

WHAT I need advice on is:

Ease of rooting
XDA support
ROM development activity
USA Support
google (android) support
frequency of updates, including security ones.
ease of use in getting screen covers, cases, etc

I know that neither of these are specifically USA models, with US warranties.  That doesn't bother me.
what I am concerned about is the problems that occurred with ZTE and Huewai  in the past few years.

As I said, ready to  buy asap!
(my previous daily phone, my Huawei Mate SE, just died a horrible death and incineration of it's battery, on my kitchen counter.
Very Luckily, I was able to toss it out my kitchen door, into a bucket of water before it burnt my house down.... Sigh.
It was good to me until the politics started, and the  updates stopped!):crying:


Thanks in advance, and please feel free to comment at length.


----------



## sferraro (Sep 12, 2020)

*Looking for a phone recommendation that can be rooted with T-mobile*

I have an LG G7 thin and from what I've found on the forum is that my LM-G710TM can't be rooted? I've rooted a couple Samsung 5s and really liked using them with custom ROM's and no Google. I'm looking for a phone that can be rooted and works with T-Mobile, has fingerprint security,  a good display and is under $250 ? Dose anyone know which phones that fit the bill? I was looking briefly at a Motorola G Power. It's in the budget and they claim it works with t mobile though it's no on their site and I can't find much info on rooting it because its fairly new. Any recommendations for a phone that fill my needs, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bluepuma77 (Sep 12, 2020)

*How to find a recent decent $100 bootloader-unlock-able Android smartphone?*

Hi all,

I am currently looking for a $100 Android device which is Lineage enabled and bootloader-unlock-able. I need to use camera and wifi.

When looking at the Lineage website I can get a list of devices on their "Download page" (download.lineageos.org), but I can't filter for devices which are currently available (or just by release date). When checking a few by brand and model via Google, most of them can't be bought anymore.

When looking at the change log (lineageos.org/Changelog-24) the only device mentioned is the Pixel 4. It has a link to "anyone else looking to install LineageOS for the first time. These can be found here (wiki.lineageos.org/install_guides.html)." But that page has only cryptic names (addisom, akari, albus, angler, ...).

Is there no list for regular people who want to buy a recent decent (hardware supported) phone and put Lineage on it?

Thanks
bluepuma


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 12, 2020)

bluepuma77 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They reference devices by the devices codename, not by brand and model. 

It isn't hard to identify which codename is which device, a simple google search using the codename will find the actual brand name and model of the device.

Their website doesn't focus on users looking for a new device to flash LineageOS on, their website is intended for users that already have a device that the LineageOS teams have built a ROM for.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fifciak (Sep 18, 2020)

Could someone recommend me a phone above 7.5 inches or a tablet up to a maximum of 8.4 inches with a calling function, like putting a smartphone to the ear, not by loud speaker. When it comes to the price, a maximum of $ 1000, the parameters at the flagship level of 2017 are enough


----------



## Raresh T (Sep 19, 2020)

Fifciak said:


> Could someone recommend me a phone above 7.5 inches or a tablet up to a maximum of 8.4 inches with a calling function, like putting a smartphone to the ear, not by loud speaker. When it comes to the price, a maximum of $ 1000, the parameters at the flagship level of 2017 are enough

Click to collapse



 Go with a Surface Duo. Seems quite interesting, why not?


----------



## merlindu12 (Sep 20, 2020)

*which rugged phone for a custom rom ?*

Hello everyone,

I'm a french seafarer and I search for a rugged phone with the IP68 and anti-choc features.

I already have a rooted nexus 6 with the Lineage OS custom rom and it's pretty good but it was launch on 2014, the battery is fast tired, and he fears water.

I have looking for a Blackview BV9100 because, as I see on some sites like below it's possible to flash a rom custom on it.

https://romprovider.com/havoc-os-3-4-blackview-bv9100/

https://www.getdroidtips.com/lineage...00-android-10/

https://gearallnews.com/how-to-insta...00-android-10/

I also see similar things like a list of compatible devices who mention the bv9100

https://cellularnews.com/mobile-oper...-need-to-know/

I have bought it, and following multiples tutorials I have unlock the bootloader, flash TWRP as the custom recovery with adb and fastboot on my Debian Linux, like I have do on the Nexus 6 few years ago.

The problem is a bootloop after the flash of the system.img, I have try a lot of times and with many ways but the device show me the Blackview logo and reboot all the times.

-Has anyone made it with the BV9100 and the GSI rom ??

-I don't have any save of the stock rom so I can't reflash it, any ideas for unbrick the device ?

-Can I find the stock rom on the internet and reflash it or it is bricked-bricked ?

-As I see we can't trust these sites... or it's me ?

-I don't want a Blackview in particular but I like these devices. I also see Ulefone, Crosscall, Oukitel, AGM ... have you flash custom roms on it ?

I am not very interested by a stock rom + root only and probable there are options with roms custom.
I search a lightweight open source system like the AOSP or LineageOS.

So if it's not possible with the BV9100 (it is ?) or to unbrick it (it is ?), I search other candidate,


the BV9500 or BV9600 seems to be better supported GSI:

a video of a BV9500 running Lineage OS
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZemIb0trd9o

https://github.com/phhusson/treble_e...entations/wiki

https://community.e.foundation/t/dev...t-treble/19645

but it seams to have lot of troubleshootings, any feedback ?
https://forum.xda-developers.com/and...ustom-t3923520

https://forum.xda-developers.com/lin...t3895648/page5

https://github.com/phhusson/treble_e...iew-BV9500-Pro

it's look like some guys have already succeeded, I want feedback please

Any others rugged devices or customs rom are welcome !

We are about ten guys interested at the boat workshop !

I don't have skills to compile but I am comfortable with the command line, Linux and some tricks, so I can try something with help and tutorials


----------



## Raresh T (Sep 20, 2020)

merlindu12 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm a french seafarer and I search for a rugged phone with the IP68 and anti-choc features.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How about the Cat S62 Pro? https://www.techradar.com/reviews/cat-s62-pro-rugged-smartphone

Relating custom roms, they do tend to have a mark on older phones. Custom rom or not, on a 6 gigs of ram smartphone, you wouldn't feel an difference. Use a custom launcher if the interface seem laggy. And if you get root, there s an app, Fde, which optimizeze în background. Had it on my s6, it did get better battery management.


----------



## domdom272 (Sep 21, 2020)

*Yes I'm thinking the same....*



Raresh T said:


> I would think about your search in a different way. I ve used to think buying a 500$ smartphone would be a great solution, using it for a long time. But not anymore. Why splurge 500$ for a piece of glass, when you can get the almost same specs for 200$? I ve bought a Xiaomi Note 8 Pro. Using it just for example, you could go with the snapdragon ones. Root isn't bringing insane options to the table like it used to be. Great customize ability is there, xiaomi does provides countless themes, bootanimations, status bar customization etc. For performance, going over 4 gigs of ram, with root doubt you will notice an amazing improvement. Barely 20%. Battery holds for days (managed to get 3 days on moderate usage). Bloatware is there, thats what makes the smartphones from xiaomi 200$. Mostly can be disabled, the ones that can't, you can hide them. On a 200$ phone, you can get yourself the one with bigger size. And a rom without bloatware barely gets you around 2 gigs of free space. You are going to fill that in a day, not really worth the effort. You don't like the interface, been using custom launchers for 8 years now. Bought nova launcher and never looked back. Why throw 500$ for a phone, when I can make a 200$ one feel and look better? Camera is mostly software now, thanks to gcam. There aren't that many reasons nowadays to root a phone, when you can do everything out of the box. Get yourself a Xiaomi phone now, use it good for 2 years. Then you will see. Maybe there are custom roms with newer Android versions. In two years a lot can change. Maybe you will get another one for another 200$. And I can guarantee your 200$ phone, two years from now, will be better than your 2020 500$ phone. Think about it

Click to collapse



I think I agree, I am upgrading from a galaxy note 3! So I started looking at pocophone f2 pro/k20; OnePlus 7pro/t etc then realised I could get a used galaxy note 10+ for about the same price (in UK) but that was still £450ish (about $580USD) which is such a lot of £££. So now I'm thinking of going for the Xiaomi Note 8 Pro or similar. Is this the best pick around this price? Will it work ok in UK? Thanks, interesting thoughts...


----------



## Raresh T (Sep 21, 2020)

domdom272 said:


> I think I agree, I am upgrading from a galaxy note 3! So I started looking at pocophone f2 pro/k20; OnePlus 7pro/t etc then realised I could get a used galaxy note 10+ for about the same price (in UK) but that was still £450ish (about $580USD) which is such a lot of £££. So now I'm thinking of going for the Xiaomi Note 8 Pro or similar. Is this the best pick around this price? Will it work ok in UK? Thanks, interesting thoughts...

Click to collapse



Go with the note 9 pro. It comes with snapdragon. Snapdragon plays better with devs than mediatek. The note 8 pro plays nice, haven't had a problem yet with it. A very good phone.


----------



## dgcruzing (Sep 21, 2020)

Research before you go the note 9.. 

You are only going to get 2 years out of it if your lucky . 

Search note 9 green screen..

That might put you off .. 

Not with standing it is a lovely piece of equipment and as per the thread I just managered to get a new one under warranty (3 days left).. due to the screen problem..

I wouldn't buy a 2nd hand one . 

But I am thinking to flick this one off with in the next few months and upgrade ..


----------



## Raresh T (Sep 21, 2020)

dgcruzing said:


> Research before you go the note 9..
> 
> You are only going to get 2 years out of it if your lucky .

Click to collapse



True, for such a price, you wouldn't expect more than 2 years support from Xiaomi. The next one or two years will be based on community development. Then is a new phone.


----------



## domdom272 (Sep 21, 2020)

dgcruzing said:


> Research before you go the note 9..
> 
> You are only going to get 2 years out of it if your lucky .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought the green screen was a Samsung issue? Are you talking about the Samsung galaxy note 9? I was talking about the redmi note 9 (pro).

Why would you only get 2years out of it? My Galaxy note 3 (sm-n9005) has lasted me 8yrs. Are you thinking sealed battery?


----------



## Raresh T (Sep 21, 2020)

domdom272 said:


> I thought the green screen was a Samsung issue? Are you talking about the Samsung galaxy note 9? I was talking about the redmi note 9 (pro).
> 
> Why would you only get 2years out of it? My Galaxy note 3 (sm-n9005) has lasted me 8yrs. Are you thinking sealed battery?

Click to collapse



I think he's referring update support.


----------



## dgcruzing (Sep 21, 2020)

Yes..both correct.. 

Funny thing is I got an old Evo that is still booting and screen looks the same as it did when I brought it..


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 22, 2020)

dgcruzing said:


> Yes..both correct..
> 
> Funny thing is I got an old Evo that is still booting and screen looks the same as it did when I brought it..

Click to collapse



I have the first kindle fire HD 7"(bought in 2012) that I bought as soon as they were released, it is still a perfect device. I also have a Sprint Galaxy S2 that still works fine, a Galaxy S3 that still works fine and a Nexus 5 that still works like new. Nothing wrong with old hardware but some of it can't handle newer software.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DiamondJohn (Sep 23, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> I have the first kindle fire HD 7"(bought in 2012) that I bought as soon as they were released, it is still a perfect device. I also have a Sprint Galaxy S2 that still works fine, a Galaxy S3 that still works fine and a Nexus 5 that still works like new. Nothing wrong with old hardware but some of it can't handle newer software

Click to collapse



You also have some older software services, that rely on internet services, that no are longer maintained/supported. eg Weather widget stopped working . The network suppliers also have a history of changing bands. And to really push it, I used to have some old back-up phones that no longer work, as they are all 2G. Admittedly, they were not android.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 23, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> You also have some older software services, that rely on internet services, that no are longer maintained/supported. eg Weather widget stopped working . The network suppliers also have a history of changing bands. And to really push it, I used to have some old back-up phones that no longer work, as they are all 2G. Admittedly, they were not android.

Click to collapse



Probably so, I haven't used any of them in a long time so I'm not sure which features are/aren't supported any longer, but, my point was, the devices themselves, from a hardware perspective, are still going strong.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DiamondJohn (Sep 23, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Probably so, I haven't used any of them in a long time so I'm not sure which features are/aren't supported any longer, but, my point was, the devices themselves, from a hardware perspective, are still going strong.

Click to collapse



You o0bviously did no0t read my post. Netwpork bands are hardware, and network providers do change wha they6 support. ANd these devices do NOT last for ever. You can see when trying to buy a second hand one of some devices, they become less and less available over time, as the hardware fails. The devices have not been built nor designed to last a long time. They would cost significantly more, if they were designed and built as such.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 23, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> You o0bviously did no0t read my post. Netwpork bands are hardware, and network providers do change wha they6 support. ANd these devices do NOT last for ever. You can see when trying to buy a second hand one of some devices, they become less and less available over time, as the hardware fails. The devices have not been built nor designed to last a long time. They would cost significantly more, if they were designed and built as such.

Click to collapse



No, you didn't read my post, or, at least, you didn't understand my point and, yet again, you would rather argue about it than see my specific point, or maybe you are just choosing to ignore my specific point, again. And, yet again, what you are saying is true, but has nothing to do with my specific point.

There is a difference between a piece of hardware's ability to physically function and whether a piece of hardware is supported. The device's radio "works", there just isn't a network signal provided for it to communicate with. You don't agree? How about an example: a television's hardware functions, whether the television is connected to an input source or not or whether it is receiving a signal or not. The TV can function, regardless of what signals it is or isn't/can or can't receive from the outside world. So, again, the hardware "works", as I stated, it is just a matter of specific services that it was designed to use no longer "working". It works, it just can't do anything, like, as another example, a gun that can still function but no longer has ammunition in production to be used with it. You're talking about whether the hardware is "supported", I'm specifically talking about the physical durability of the hardware components, not anything "outside" of the device. These two things are not the same thing.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## just doin my thang (Sep 27, 2020)

*im lookin for a rugged phone to root and put on a custom rom.*

yea thats basically it, just a rugged phone that i can root and put roms on and be all happy with.  i have an exciting lifestyle and my phones suffer sadly from it, i have google pixel xl that is permantly boot looped but because the power module is severed or something else hardware from having it in my pocket while i was trying backflips snowboarding, then i lost a second second hand nokia 7.1 from having it in a "waterproof bag" while i was spear fishing and left at the shore while it was raining cause i thought "waterproof" meant waterproof .
i had a look at some ulefones and loooved the styling of armour 7 and 9 but didnt really love the fact that u can only use their rom.
so yeaaa  im all ears and i hope all youse have suggestions.


----------



## Hitti2 (Sep 27, 2020)

No samsung junk locked bs.

Need newest strong processer in smartphone.
3.5mm headphone jack.
SD card slot to go with my 512GB micro sd card or able to fit sizes above 512GB.
Unlocked & able root.
newest android software if applicable.

I do like android 10 but app sleep or deep sleep dont work in android 10. I want greenify.
xposed.
all the knick knacks of root.


----------



## tfcheng (Sep 27, 2020)

*which phone should I buy next?*

Hi, 
  this is the exactly what i am looking for in terms of a thread. What I need for my next phone are: (1) mid-range, hopefully no more than $400. I don't play games; (2) big battery, I need to use the phone as a GPS when traveling; (3) has a usb-C that support display output. (4) takes good pictures.  I guess Pixel 4a kinds fits these criteria, but the battery is not that big. And can someone please elaborate on the type or specification of the USB-C that supports display port? I am confused by all the specs on the current USB-C port. Anyway, can someone recommend something? thanks!


----------



## Ã–mer (Sep 27, 2020)

My 6s is almost dead now, I need a cheap used phone for daily driving for a year and only after that I will be able to get something good. Musts for me are:
-Good calibrated screen (I dont use more than 50% brightness on 6s but colors are actually nice even tho it's lcd)
-Shouldn't be slower than sd625
-Bugless rom and gcam support
-No cronical problem that will cost me more to replace
What would you recommend? Cheaper options would be better. Btw excuse my potato language


----------



## Raresh T (Sep 28, 2020)

tfcheng said:


> Hi,
> this is the exactly what i am looking for in terms of a thread. What I need for my next phone are: (1) mid-range, hopefully no more than $400. I don't play games; (2) big battery, I need to use the phone as a GPS when traveling; (3) has a usb-C that support display output. (4) takes good pictures. I guess Pixel 4a kinds fits these criteria, but the battery is not that big. And can someone please elaborate on the type or specification of the USB-C that supports display port? I am confused by all the specs on the current USB-C port. Anyway, can someone recommend something? thanks!

Click to collapse



Xiaomi note 8 pro with GCam

---------- Post added at 07:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:19 AM ----------




Ã–mer said:


> My 6s is almost dead now, I need a cheap used phone for daily driving for a year and only after that I will be able to get something good. Musts for me are:
> -Good calibrated screen (I dont use more than 50% brightness on 6s but colors are actually nice even tho it's lcd)
> -Shouldn't be slower than sd625
> -Bugless rom and gcam support
> ...

Click to collapse



Xiaomi note 8 pro


----------



## Vdfx9user (Sep 30, 2020)

*Which phone should I buy?*

Hello and thank you for reading my question should I buy an OPPO A72 or a TCL 10L? My previous phone was a vodafone smart x9 aka vodafone 820

Thank you for your time


----------



## Raresh T (Oct 1, 2020)

Abrahwany said:


> I want to know what everyone thinks about Note 10 ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 PM ----------
> 
> Can someone give me some feedback about Galaxy Note 20?

Click to collapse



Note 10 and Note 20.

Very overpriced, (670€ and 820€), no sim card, no headphone jack. Doesn't deliver at all. Performance small. The note 10 has even a small battery. I wouldn't recommend any at all.

If you want to see what I took in comparison, this is my phone : Xiaomi Note 8 pro. At 200€. Both notes don't don't provide 3/4 times the specs for that price tag.


----------



## Toasty1Too (Oct 1, 2020)

Looking to procure some tablets for the kids.

My budget is probably in the $200 each range, but higher is not out of the question if it's the only way to get what I want.

*Requirements:*
Headphone jack
SD Card slot

_Preferences:_
Smaller is better(are there any "tablets" the size of a phone?  I would just get them phones, but I don't want the potential liability of them calling 911... tablets lack this "feature")
Bigger battery is better.

_The logic on the headphone jack requirement is threefold.  First, they already have wired headsets that are in good working order.  Second, trying to keep all the gadgets charged is hard enough with each of them having tablets already, wired headsets just remove complexity(yes, I know USB-minijack dongles are a thing; another thing that can get lost).  Third, we already have several splitters, so multiple kids can watch a single movie on a single device if they want, with a single headphone jack... this is much harder to achieve with wireless solutions._

Anyone volunteering advice, many thanks for your effort!

The sd card slot is just for expandable storage for more media.


----------



## Raresh T (Oct 1, 2020)

Toasty1Too said:


> Looking to procure some tablets for the kids.
> 
> My budget is probably in the $200 each range, but higher is not out of the question if it's the only way to get what I want.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Would recommend an old tablet, Huawei MediaPad M5 lite. There are 8 inches or 10 inches variants. Have the tablet for almost two years now. Still using it. Works very good.


----------



## RedheadTarn (Oct 3, 2020)

Amazon fire HD tablets have those specs and are currently showing in Google for between $79 and $99


Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## T.Y.M.SAI (Oct 4, 2020)

I wanted to know which phone will be beter for development(Custom roms , mod , support) under a price tag of 15k INR .
Can you suggest a phone in given budget.
Currently I am thinking to buy 
Redmi Note7/7PRO,
Poco M2 PRO,
Samsung A50s.


----------



## germandowski (Oct 8, 2020)

*can you give me some advice on the best camera phone with excellent autonomy under 60*

Under € 600 excluding the note 10 (which I don't like the display) the best alternative as a main camera is the mi 10 right?
because I believe that the only alternatives are: samsung S20 FE 5G, mi 10, p30 pro
Based on the main one with pixel binning we have:
- Mi 10 = 27MP, f1.7, 1 / 1.33 ", 1.66um
- p30 pro = 10MP, f1.6, 1 / 1.7 ", 2um
- FE 5G = 12MP, f1.8, 1 / 1.76 ", 1.8um

In theory the best should be the mi 10 which has a larger sensor size and higher resolution, right?
Because it is true that the p30 pro / FE 5g have a larger individual pixel size ... but the sensor size should be more important, right?
(all this speech excluding the software for now)

Thank you


----------



## markbnj (Oct 9, 2020)

*update:   redmi note 9 pro*



markbnj said:


> both are within $20 of my price range:  (approx $300 USD)
> US. User in Tampa, FL:   AT&T user. (unlimited data)
> Please help me decide:  I''m ready to pull the TRIGGER for one of them:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I went with the Xiaomi Redme Note 9 Pro, instead of the Realme.
So far, so Good, just unlocked bootloader. next Here comes TWRP
thanks again to all, and good luck


----------



## eriol1 (Oct 10, 2020)

germandowski said:


> Under € 600 excluding the note 10 (which I don't like the display) the best alternative as a main camera is the mi 10 right?
> because I believe that the only alternatives are: samsung S20 FE 5G, mi 10, p30 pro
> Based on the main one with pixel binning we have:
> - Mi 10 = 27MP, f1.7, 1 / 1.33 ", 1.66um
> ...

Click to collapse



A little rusty on the details, but I think larger sensor size means better overall light sensitivity, whereas larger individual pixels would mean better light sensitivity per pixel and therefore lower iso numbers and less noise.
The larger sensor with more pixels will probably compensate by using values from multiple adjacent pixels in order to reduce noise.

In any case I doubt you'd be able to see much of a difference between these under normal conditions unless you're printing them out nice and big or zooming in quite a bit. 

There's probably more of a difference under low light conditions, you'd have to read proper reviews to find out exactly. The larger pixels may win on this front. 

Specs are nice and all, but there's no replacement for good old comparison photos.


----------



## germandowski (Oct 11, 2020)

eriol1 said:


> A little rusty on the details, but I think larger sensor size means better overall light sensitivity, whereas larger individual pixels would mean better light sensitivity per pixel and therefore lower iso numbers and less noise.
> The larger sensor with more pixels will probably compensate by using values from multiple adjacent pixels in order to reduce noise.
> 
> In any case I doubt you'd be able to see much of a difference between these under normal conditions unless you're printing them out nice and big or zooming in quite a bit.
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you so much. Unfortunately I could not find comparable photos. Of the video comparisons on youtube I don't know if I can trust them very much ...


----------



## markbnj (Oct 11, 2020)

*xiaomi redmi note 8 pro or note 9 pro?!*

I think the note 9 pro (global) is better as it doesnt have the mediatek chip..



Raresh T said:


> Xiaomi note 8 pro with GCam
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:19 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## ajmc1 (Oct 12, 2020)

Realme X3 or LG G8x?


----------



## mubasshir330 (Oct 14, 2020)

I'm looking to buy a phone with good custom rom support. Would you recommend the xiaomi note 9? Not the pro. As of now there have been no ROMs for it yet. Is there any possibility for ROMs to come out for that phone?


----------



## papamalo (Oct 14, 2020)

*Looking for a phone, or android set of programs with these features in a new phone.*

I'll cut to the chase. I loved Motorola Moto voice and it's ability to create Custom voice activation words. I was in love with my now-ancient Motorola Moto X pure (Style) and while it had all the features I love, including Moto Voice, it was weak on the specs, from the short-life battery, to the old chipset, and low RAM (3GB)
Now I am looking to Upgrade from the LG V30 I am now using and get a new phone. Is there a phone being sold, or a phone that can be rooted and hacked to give me the following features and specs?

1: Totally hands free voice control over the phone including unlocking the lock screen
2: Customizable voice commands, (like say, in French or Greek) for every basic function
3: Minimum 6 GB RAM
4: Minimum 4000 mAh battery
5: 2020, or very recent chipset
6: Good camera, (At least 21 MP)

I'd be totally cool with getting a phone that didn't just have these features and doing a little work on it. Basically I am just looking to recreate the simplicity of my old Motorola, but with a faster, more powerful phone. I've also considered installing Moto Voice from the play store, or other voice control program, but my earlier attempts have shown they they do not play well with android on their own.

Any help appreciated. 

Thanks!
PM


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## germandowski (Oct 15, 2020)

germandowski said:


> thank you so much. Unfortunately I could not find comparable photos. Of the video comparisons on youtube I don't know if I can trust them very much ...

Click to collapse



but if I look at the comparative photos between stock camera and gcam of the mi 10 pro is it the same thing?


----------



## germandowski (Oct 18, 2020)

guys, i was at this point seriously evaluating pixel 4a (to save money). Guess? It is sold out! 
Do you think it will be available again in the future? Is it really possible that the sale of this 4a is already over?


----------



## daniel_loft (Oct 19, 2020)

So I am also starting to look for a new phone...
*What I have now:* OnePlus 5
*What I like:* Good hardware. Capacitive buttons and fingerprint scanner. Decent software updates (not the first updated to Android 10, but at least it got it). Good Android experience (minimal and generally useful bloatware). Not very big.
*What I don't like:* Mediocre camera experience, visible especially when taking photos of my little one in medium to low light. No Android 11 update planned (excluding custom ROMs)
*What I am looking for:* 
- A phone with a much better main camera 
- OLED screen
- Brand with good update history or at least the promise of at least 2 - 3 major Android versions.
- Google Play Services 
- Price below 600 - 650 € (that's debatable depending of special offers)
- I prefer a good old fingerprint reader (not under the screen)
- I prefer 1-2 good cameras (big sensor main and a decent ultra-wide) to countless useless cameras (i.e. low res macro, tele under 2x and with very small sensor)
*What I don't need, but don't mind having:*
- Wireless charging
- Ultra-fast charging (wired or wireless)
- IPxx rating
- high refresh rate screen

Thinking about it, these are the models that come to mind and these are the caveats that they have:
Pixel 5: Kind of expensive for the hardware. Small and old main camera sensor. I haven't tried a Pixel in a while, but if it is anything like Android One then it will be a bit too vanilla (aka small number of customizations).
OnePlus 8T: The camera (software and main hardware) seems have not improved at all since OnePlus 7.
Asus Zenfone 7: Rather big (I haven't held it yet). I am not sure what's the update history.

I will appreciate all your input!


----------



## Teveril (Oct 21, 2020)

I'm with a Huawei Nova 5T, and I love the performance, but I find it too big. I prefer single hand use most of the time. Size of around iPhone X or a bit smaller is perfect for me, any good suggestions? 
I was looking at the Pixel 5, but it's only sold by resellers in my country and the price is overpriced. 
I don't use many CPU or GPU intensive apps, mostly YouTube, Social apps and Tachiyomi. A good looking screen and good battery is all I need. I prefer bezeless phones, I don't like big chins or foreheads.
Any good alternatives or should I just keep my Nova 5T and suck it up?


----------



## teostar (Oct 23, 2020)

Hey looking for a suggestion of a device with the demensions of the pixel 5 or smaller with flagship specifications. Either current gen or last yrs 855. I have a xz2 compact currently and I'm looking for an upgrade but not in size. And from all I'm looking it seems the pixels are the closest in size to the xz2 compact. Seems noone makes small devices anymore.


----------



## mcgriff1985 (Oct 24, 2020)

Just developing ideas on what to buy next in terms of phone.  I have an ok budget but really don't want to spend 1000 dollars on a phone.  I recently did a little research and was told to buy a oneplus 7t which turns out to be a mistake.  While a great unlocked phone they have modified the way to root and made it more difficult and so there arent nearly as many developers using it.  I want a good phone and I can figure out the processes just getting ideas on what everyone else is using and likes in the US


----------



## only-one (Oct 29, 2020)

I currently have an unlocked Moto G7 with Verizon. I'm not sure that I really want to go to another Moto phone as this is my 2nd one within 2ish years.  I know that I don't want to spend more than $450, in terms on usage, I won't say power user but not light, I'd like to keep the screen size from 5.7 to 6. What device would you recommend that would say get me thru a couple of years or so?


----------



## diegocapassi (Nov 1, 2020)

Hi guys, I had suggest in the past..ever!!
Just your opinion cause I had Samsung for alm my life but now I want change and I'm in doubt between xiaomi mi10 and oneplus 8T.
Interesting audio,performance, autonomy and interface integration app
Tks for reply


----------



## ajmc1 (Nov 1, 2020)

Hi all,
Could u pls suggest which are the better options?
Would like to know both cons & pros of each.

LG G8x Thinq - 25k
Redmi K20 pro - 23k
Realme X2 - 23k
Motorola One Fusion+ - 16.5k
Poco X3 - 16k
Realme 7 pro - 20k

I am upgrading from MI A1.
Prefer stock android, but can live with bloat if overall performance compencates.
Okay with Average Camera.
Should be a good multitasking one as I need it for work, media & games.
And also consider budget. The above are in my max and min budget.
And I'm planning to use the same for 2 year's so if some sort of development is happening, it would be a bonus.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rubister (Nov 2, 2020)

*Rooting/Custom ROM doorway closing? Budget device recommendations?*

When I started getting into Android dev we were still using SuperSu and then we had to use Magisk, and now it seems Google is trying to plug that hole! I wasn't sure exactly where to post this, so I apologize in advance if this is the wrong area, but this is a whacking general question - I am not about to go out and buy a new phone before researching if I can root it and flash a custom recovery on it and maybe somewhere down the line throw a custom ROM on it, and I'm not the kind of guy that will give up an organ for a piece of hardware  Are there any recommendations on budget devices we can still play around with, without breaking the bank, and having to jump through too many hoops to get root and core functionality? I've favored the rugged durability and functionality of the Moto lines, and I've got an old second hand S7 I debricked and bypassed FRP and got working again, but the battery woes...


----------



## Raresh T (Nov 4, 2020)

diegocapassi said:


> Hi guys, I had suggest in the past..ever!!
> Just your opinion cause I had Samsung for alm my life but now I want change and I'm in doubt between xiaomi mi10 and oneplus 8T.
> Interesting audio,performance, autonomy and interface integration app
> Tks for reply

Click to collapse



Xiaomi Mi 10


----------



## Grizzler89 (Nov 5, 2020)

Hi.

I'm looking for my next smartphone. My current smartphone is a LG G4.

The following points are important:
- good camera
- microSD
- good (long to be expected) customrom support
- fingerprint
- whould be nice if the akku could be changed without too much trouble...

Something that could last for the next 3-5 years


----------



## JellyfishSprinkle (Nov 5, 2020)

I'm in the same boat as Rubister, looking for a device that I can play with, you know, root, install TWRP and custom ROM, and generally learn about all things Android development.

Cheaper is better, because if I brick it I don't want to have wasted a thousand dollars, I'm in Australia so things are expensive here. (I may have already soft-bricked my Smart E9, but I can get into the bootloader so if I ever find the stock boot.img it'll be okay)

In general I don't really use a smartphone daily, so this will pretty much just be a learning device. An easily unlockable bootloader is preferable, I don't really like how you have to get a code from Motorola to do this very basic thing, for example.


----------



## txdvil (Nov 7, 2020)

hi guys, need help with suggestion for this year released phone with many custom roms or support from this forum dev?
midrange one and flagship one
thank you

---------- Post added at 06:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 PM ----------

hi guys, need help with suggestion for this year released phone with many custom roms or support from this forum dev?
midrange one and flagship one
thank you


----------



## toppicks (Nov 8, 2020)

Hi there!

I recently had the same kind of "problem" and basically I was choosing for budget phone and got the list narrowed down to two:

Motorola G9
Nokia 5.3

At the end I bought Nokia 5.3 and happy with it - recommend.


----------



## dgcruzing (Nov 9, 2020)

Nokia 5.3

Looks like a nice phone to play with.  
Even for a 2nd travel phone 
(If and when we can jump planes again)

Camera seems a little hit and miss . But over a few reviews I read makes it sound fine.  

Maybe a different camera app could sort those pictures out.


----------



## iiRealXz (Nov 14, 2020)

Hi guys

I was thinking of changing my phone, but nowadays there are so many models and so many variations that it is not very clear to me.
The main feature I am looking for is the camera, especially that I can take quality landscape pictures. I am also looking for it to support 5G, and as a secondary feature, to have a 3.5 jack. I barely play on the mobile. 
I have seen that the Mi 10T Pro, OnePlus 8T and Poco F2 Pro seem good options (besides the S20 FE, but it has very low battery).
Can anyone recommend me a model that meets these characteristics? It would be in the range of 300€ ? - 450€ ?.

Thank you very much.


----------



## gabling23 (Nov 14, 2020)

Hello everyone. 

My gf is going to need a new phone pretty soon since the one that she has is abandoning her. 

I don't really know what are the good options in this price range so could you suggest me some models.

Some characteristics that she is looking for in a phone:

- Good battery life
- A phone that's going to last at least for a couple of years
- Decent camera

At the moment some potential candidates that I found online are the oneplus n100, the realme7, the samsung M31 and the Xiaomi Redmi note 9 pro. Any advice? 

P.s. we are in Italy so it has to be available in our market.

Inviato dal mio SM-G970F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## pauliusval99 (Nov 15, 2020)

I have a set of very non-standard requirements, and I'm looking for an old, cheap used smartphone instead of a new model. Not sure if anyone here will be able to help me, but here we go:



As physically small as possible - I mean, I'm talking 3.5" or even smaller here - I don't care how ridiculously small the thing is, I'm not gonna use the screen too much anyway
Supports AptX Bluetooth codec
Boots very fast - it's ok if I have to install a custom ROM to make it boot faster, but if there's a possibility to make it boot in less than 20 seconds, that would be great. I'm fine with removing some features to achieve this, in fact all I need is a file browser and audio player.


----------



## Raresh T (Nov 15, 2020)

gabling23 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> My gf is going to need a new phone pretty soon since the one that she has is abandoning her.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for Xiaomi Note 9 pro. I have the note 8 pro and the phone is still going strong.

---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 PM ----------




pauliusval99 said:


> I have a set of very non-standard requirements, and I'm looking for an old, cheap used smartphone instead of a new model. Not sure if anyone here will be able to help me, but here we go:
> 
> 
> As physically small as possible - I mean, I'm talking 3.5" or even smaller here - I don't care how ridiculously small the thing is, I'm not gonna use the screen too much anyway
> ...

Click to collapse



The support for aptx Bluetooth codec you might get thanks to magisk. Why do you want a 3.5 inch smartphone? Those smartphones were around 2012 or so. With less than 1 gb of ram, you will have a small device that boots and runs like a snail. Because is quite impossible to fit the specs of a 2020 smartphone in a 3.5 case. Such small phone will has something like 1 Ghz, 512 mb of ram, 800 mah battery. At most it will be barely usable. Annoying as hell. Stream from your nowadays mobile. Or get an mp3 player. Or a bigger phone, like an Samsung s6. Trust me, is not worth it

PS : a lot of those phones don't have magisk support, so  you would be stuck using antique technology from 2010. Works, but not the best quality. Remember android 4.1? That's what's running on those devices


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## pauliusval99 (Nov 15, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> The support for aptx Bluetooth codec you might get thanks to magisk. Why do you want a 3.5 inch smartphone? Those smartphones were around 2012 or so. With less than 1 gb of ram, you will have a small device that boots and runs like a snail. Because is quite impossible to fit the specs of a 2020 smartphone in a 3.5 case. Such small phone will has something like 1 Ghz, 512 mb of ram, 800 mah battery. At most it will be barely usable. Annoying as hell. Stream from your nowadays mobile. Or get an mp3 player. Or a bigger phone, like an Samsung s6. Trust me, is not worth it

Click to collapse




Well, as I said, I only need a file manager and an audio player, that's all. I'm basically planning to use it as a DAP (mp3 player, more codecs) - I do not need 2020 specs for that, 2010 is fine. My current phone doesn't have a microSD slot so I can't store all my music on it, and I really don't want to replace my daily driver because I love it the way it is and I'm not getting back the money I paid for it. I just want a secondary device to listen from that has expandable storage. Sure, a dedicated audio player would be even better, but most of them don't have Bluetooth. Or if they have Bluetooth, they also come with exceptional audio quality, which doesn't really matter to me because Bluetooth doesn't use that DAC+amp anyway. Not to mention, that kind of devices are very expensive and 2nd hand market for them is nearly non-existent.


As for the size, I already have a rather chunky phone occupying space in my pockets. I don't want to lug around another one. Also, a big screen is not an advantage at all in my situation. I'm not gonna watch movies, read or do anything else apart from listening to locally stored music. In fact, it will be disconnected from the Internet to save power and I'm not getting another SIM card for it either. Big screen would just make it clunkier.


----------



## Raresh T (Nov 15, 2020)

iiRealXz said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I was thinking of changing my phone, but nowadays there are so many models and so many variations that it is not very clear to me.
> The main feature I am looking for is the camera, especially that I can take quality landscape pictures. I am also looking for it to support 5G, and as a secondary feature, to have a 3.5 jack. I barely play on the mobile.
> ...

Click to collapse



Go with xiaomi Poco f2 pro. Or you could wait for Xiaomi Note 9 pro 5g. Will appear soon

---------- Post added at 01:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 PM ----------




pauliusval99 said:


> Well, as I said, I only need a file manager and an audio player, that's all. I'm basically planning to use it as a DAP (mp3 player, more codecs) - I do not need 2020 specs for that, 2010 is fine. My current phone doesn't have a microSD slot so I can't store all my music on it, and I really don't want to replace my daily driver because I love it the way it is and I'm not getting back the money I paid for it. I just want a secondary device to listen from that has expandable storage. Sure, a dedicated audio player would be even better, but most of them don't have Bluetooth. Or if they have Bluetooth, they also come with exceptional audio quality, which doesn't really matter to me because Bluetooth doesn't use that DAC+amp anyway. Not to mention, that kind of devices are very expensive and 2nd hand market for them is nearly non-existent.
> 
> 
> As for the size, I already have a rather chunky phone occupying space in my pockets. I don't want to lug around another one. Also, a big screen is not an advantage at all in my situation. I'm not gonna watch movies, read or do anything else apart from listening to locally stored music. In fact, it will be disconnected from the Internet to save power and I'm not getting another SIM card for it either. Big screen would just make it clunkier.

Click to collapse



Why not make your music as a spotify playlist? Or upload it to a cloud storage facility, like Mega.nz. Been using that for 7 years now, works good. There seems to be some apps like Astiga, which allows you to play your music from cloud.


----------



## pauliusval99 (Nov 15, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Go with xiaomi Poco f2 pro. Or you could wait for Xiaomi Note 9 pro 5g. Will appear soon
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 Because Spotify doesn't have what I want and because mobile data has a price.


And yes, I remember not only 4.1 but also 2.3 - tell me ONE reason why I should care about that when I will never exit the music player app anyway?


----------



## dladz (Nov 15, 2020)

pauliusval99 said:


> Because Spotify doesn't have what I want and because mobile data has a price.
> 
> 
> And yes, I remember not only 4.1 but also 2.3 - tell me ONE reason why I should care about that when I will never exit the music player app anyway?

Click to collapse



Go for the small Sony z1 it was capable but small..

Should still stand up today.


----------



## dladz (Nov 15, 2020)

Or the X compact

£75 

You won't find a more capable small smartphone and for £75 that's nothing


----------



## alinoor01 (Nov 15, 2020)

Have look at Palm Phone Paul.


----------



## maluus (Nov 16, 2020)

Hey all. I m undecided between Xiaomi Mi A3 and Redmi Note 8. I only need some idea about dev support. I ll use the device with my choice of rom. I want a device with enough user and developers around so I can use the device with relatively up to date features and roms at least few years to come. When I check the forum activities both communities seem similar. Normally I would chose A3 for its smaller size, oled screen and android one. What is your opinion? which one should I pick to get better dev support?


----------



## pauliusval99 (Nov 16, 2020)

iiRealXz said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I was thinking of changing my phone, but nowadays there are so many models and so many variations that it is not very clear to me.
> The main feature I am looking for is the camera, especially that I can take quality landscape pictures. I am also looking for it to support 5G, and as a secondary feature, to have a 3.5 jack. I barely play on the mobile.
> ...

Click to collapse




Why do you think there are many variations nowadays? I think it's the opposite, they're all the same: same size, same quad camera setups, same ugly notch/hole design, there's literally nothing to choose from compared to the times when we had anything ranging from 3.5" to 6". Now it's 5.6" to 6.8" or something.


I mean, it is indeed hard to choose, but not because of too much choice. It's hard to choose because of the lack of choice: if you want something at least a little different than the "average" 6" giant with a notch and no headphone jack, you have to look very hard because there's nearly nothing to choose from.

---------- Post added at 10:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 AM ----------




dladz said:


> Or the X compact
> 
> £75
> 
> You won't find a more capable small smartphone and for £75 that's nothing

Click to collapse




That's actually quite ironic, my previous phone was the X Compact that I gave to my mom  I absolutely loved it, I just needed something that wouldn't lag on Google Maps lol. That would work well, but I was hoping to find something older and even cheaper. I mean Z1C might be a good idea, it should have gotten pretty cheap by now.




alinoor01 said:


> Have look at Palm Phone Paul.

Click to collapse



well that would be great but it's ridiculously expensive for what it is  oh and it doesn't have an SD slot which I probably forgot to mention in my requirements


----------



## iiRealXz (Nov 16, 2020)

pauliusval99 said:


> Why do you think there are many variations nowadays? I think it's the opposite, they're all the same: same size, same quad camera setups, same ugly notch/hole design, there's literally nothing to choose from compared to the times when we had anything ranging from 3.5" to 6". Now it's 5.6" to 6.8" or something.
> 
> 
> I mean, it is indeed hard to choose, but not because of too much choice. It's hard to choose because of the lack of choice: if you want something at least a little different than the "average" 6" giant with a notch and no headphone jack, you have to look very hard because there's nearly nothing to choose from.

Click to collapse




In my opinion, it is more difficult because there are new brands, as well as more models within it (my 10, my 10 note, my 10t, my 10t pro, my 10t lite...)


----------



## pauliusval99 (Nov 16, 2020)

iiRealXz said:


> In my opinion, it is more difficult because there are new brands, as well as more models within it (my 10, my 10 note, my 10t, my 10t pro, my 10t lite...)

Click to collapse



That might be true, but those models are all basically the same. So if any of them works for you, you can't really go wrong with either of them. GSMArena has a very nice "phone finder" tool btw


----------



## the.nebular (Nov 16, 2020)

*Bottloader unlockable phones in Canada*

I'm in Canada on the Bell/Telus network, looking for a new phone, but I'd like one that isn't locked down.

So what's available in Canada that allows an unlocked bootloader and/or can be rooted?


----------



## Raresh T (Nov 17, 2020)

the.nebular said:


> I'm in Canada on the Bell/Telus network, looking for a new phone, but I'd like one that isn't locked down.
> 
> So what's available in Canada that allows an unlocked bootloader and/or can be rooted?

Click to collapse



Mate, there s gsmarena. It has a wonderful tool. Use it. We can't suggest millions of phones...


----------



## zelendel (Nov 17, 2020)

the.nebular said:


> I'm in Canada on the Bell/Telus network, looking for a new phone, but I'd like one that isn't locked down.
> 
> So what's available in Canada that allows an unlocked bootloader and/or can be rooted?

Click to collapse






You will find your options limited.  Mainly with more companies doing what One plus did and that is breaking things like windvine and Google pay services if you unlock or root. I guess you could try the XDA phone but I have a feeling you would run into the same issue but also not sure how you feel about a 20 year old design.


----------



## saad maqsood (Nov 18, 2020)

*Android phone under 10000 Rupees?*

I wanna buy a Good android phone for, under 10000, The best phone that I can find is redmi 9 pro.
Any other suggestions? 
-Thank you


----------



## Raresh T (Nov 18, 2020)

saad maqsood said:


> I wanna buy a Good android phone for, under 10000, The best phone that I can find is redmi 9 pro.
> Any other suggestions?
> -Thank you

Click to collapse



Best phone under 10000? 10000 what? 10000 euros?? Go with Samsung S20 Ultra.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Nov 18, 2020)

saad maqsood said:


> I wanna buy a Good android phone for, under 10000, The best phone that I can find is redmi 9 pro.
> Any other suggestions?
> -Thank you

Click to collapse





Raresh T said:


> Best phone under 10000? 10000 what? 10000 euros?? Go with Samsung S20 Ultra.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, the currency was in the post title, which I dont think shows up on the phone version o0f XDA.


saad maqsood said:


> Android phone under 10000 Rupees?

Click to collapse


----------



## AviKiman (Nov 18, 2020)

Hello, I'm searching for a phone under 600$, good battery, Im not playing games on my phone, but I'd like it to be quick, and a notification led (If its multi colored - even better)


----------



## go vegan (Nov 19, 2020)

The Redmi Note 8 is the last f***ing Xaiomi phone I'm ever buying. Saving a hundred bucks or so ain't worth dealing with it (the unlocking panopticon, the hostility towards FOSS tools to unlock, and the worse than useless warranty support).

So now I'm looking at something current, mid-range, good battery life, good community support for ROMs, and good manufacturer support for unlocking and rooting. Ideally not designed/made in China. And of course I don't want to spend a zillion dollars on a flag-ship. Give or take $300-400 NZD (about $200-275 USD) is about as much as I'd comfortably spend on something that could be lost or broken as easily as a phone.

The Motorola Moto G8 Power is on my radar, but there's no officially released ROMs that I want. That's only a little bit more expensive than a Redmi phone, but about half the price of anything else I can find that's desirable. The Samsung A-series and M-series phones have a lot of attractive options, but little or no ROMs for them. It seems like all of the phones that have good community support around ROMs are all $800+ NZD.

Also, I'll probably buy two phones; one for me, one for my kid. Again, I don't want to spend $$$$ on a phone that my kid can lose or break.


----------



## Raresh T (Nov 19, 2020)

go vegan said:


> The Redmi Note 8 is the last f***ing Xaiomi phone I'm ever buying. Saving a hundred bucks or so ain't worth dealing with it (the unlocking panopticon, the hostility towards FOSS tools to unlock, and the worse than useless warranty support).
> 
> So now I'm looking at something current, mid-range, good battery life, good community support for ROMs, and good manufacturer support for unlocking and rooting. Ideally not designed/made in China. And of course I don't want to spend a zillion dollars on a flag-ship. Give or take $300-400 NZD (about $200-275 USD) is about as much as I'd comfortably spend on something that could be lost or broken as easily as a phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I usually suggest the Xiaomi Note 8 Pro, with mediatek, but thanks to your animosity against xiaomi, won't suggest that :laugh:. For your kid, get a cheap xiaomi. As long as you don't root them or tinker with them, they are good and cheap phones. Use a custom launcher for the ugly interface. As for you, you can get a OnePlus Nord N100. Just launched, the phone appeals to a lot of fans, surely will have an easy rooting experience and plethora of roms.


----------



## go vegan (Nov 19, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> I usually suggest the Xiaomi Note 8 Pro, with mediatek, but thanks to your animosity against xiaomi, won't suggest that :laugh:. For your kid, get a cheap xiaomi. As long as you don't root them or tinker with them, they are good and cheap phones. Use a custom launcher for the ugly interface. As for you, you can get a OnePlus Nord N100. Just launched, the phone appeals to a lot of fans, surely will have an easy rooting experience and plethora of roms.

Click to collapse



Let's put it this way: If my house was on fire, I wouldn't buy a Xiaomi fire-extinguisher to put it out.

If it ain't good enough for me, and good enough value for me, it ain't good enough for my kid (we're both still using Redmi 5A phones w/ CR-Droid, which we've both outgrown). That and my animosity/aversion towards anything Xiaomi (for all the reasons I mentioned) I wouldn't spend money on their products, period. Also, as much as unlocking their phones is now a panopticon, using their firmware is even worse.

The OnePlus Nord has caught my attention, but locally (8GB/128GB) the price tag is almost $700 NZD ($450-500 USD). I can get one from overseas for over $500 NZD (about $370 USD) but that's still a lot more than I want to spend on something that I (or my kid) can lose or break as easily as a phone.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## pyereciae2788 (Nov 19, 2020)

Woah, long discussion... Anyway, after using various devices, all somehow being damaged past usability except my current one (don't ask how, it's a long story), I'm looking for one that would actually meet my expectations: rootable (preferred), home buttom (preferred), privacy-focused, able to use APKs for installing apps (no store or one that can be disabled is ok), removable bloatware if possible (using ADB is an option), can be used without accounts, and the size of a samsung galaxy s7 (my current device) or smaller. I don't pay attention to the brand, but I'm ok with trying a non-samsung device. One I found that I found interest in is /e/, but it's currently not available in my country (or for my device for self-rooting).

Any suggestions are welcome. I'm also looking to see if I could somehow root my samsung galaxy s7 (sm-g930t) or get another OS (or something) on it, just in case I can't get another device. I've read that "changing" models is possible...

EDIT: Here's a list of stuff I don't use on my current device (if that will help): all google stuff, all samsung stuff*, nfc, bluetooth, memo/notes, bookmarks, tags, flipgrid/briefing, lookout... (It's a long list of stuff I either don't use or use an alternative.)
*I do have a samsung account, but until I learned that apps can be installed from APKs, I haven't used it since then/long ago (I also forgot the password, too, but I don't mind).

EDIT 2: I have tmobile as my carrier (for my sim card), so something that's compatible with that. Also, another spot for an sd card is good, too. A decent amount of storage and good CPU/memory is preferred, along with good internet connection. I would go for any in the low hundreds (<$400).


----------



## cheater00 (Nov 20, 2020)

Hi all,
my Moto G5s Plus died a while back and Black Friday is coming, so I thought I'd ask the wise people here what to get. I'm looking for something that's:

1. Very reliable. Good quality hardware. I use the phone 20 hours a day, mainly for youtube, twitter, chrome, gmail, and the likes, and it needs to be able to do this.
2. rootable, if possible flashing. Must have really good support from the community for that
3. 5.5" or larger. We can go big. At least 1080x1920, more is better, but I was fine with 1080x1920 on 5.5".
4. SLC flash if possible (I don't know what technologies are even being used nowadays - I am looking for something that will be reliable, unlike my last few phones, which seem to all have had data corruption)
5. Physical home button very strongly preferred
6. Dual SIM, with SD card, preferably separate sim and sd card slot (unlike my Moto G5s Plus had)
7. I'm not looking for it to be the /fastest/, I don't need an excellent GPU, I don't game on it. But a bunch of memory would be a plus
8. I don't really care about having a UI like Samsung's or Moto's, I know people complain it's bloatware, but I don't really care that much
9. Not /too/ expensive. The Samsung flagships are way beyond what I want to put into a phone. I stay home 24/7 nowadays, so there isn't really a good reason to invest big. Roughly up to $400-500 or 400-500 Euro (before the Black Friday price reductions are counted) is fine.
10. It doesn't have to be this year's model, but it must be available new (so the black friday sales apply).
11. Good battery life is a plus. I don't need wireless charging, NFC, finger print sensors, the latest bluetooth, and stuff like that. A good camera is a big plus, though. As is a physical headphone output. Not getting very hot during browsing and youtube is pretty important. Repairability is a big plus.
12. Ability to use Google Play Store (just to get apps). I don't really care that much about sideloading, I want rootability in order to be able to backup, modify files on the system, get rid of file system bloat, migrate apps to other devices, etc.

I would appreciate any pointers. Thanks a lot!


----------



## gabling23 (Nov 20, 2020)

What's the best option at the for a low/medium end phone around 200 euros.

The phone is for my gf and she's a pretty basic user so she doesn't game, no modding, no need for anything extra. 

I'm looking for something reliable, that's gonna last and is going to be updated for 2/3 years and that has good battery life.

At the moment the best options that I found are in this order:

1 realme 7 5g (229€)
2 xiaomi mi10t lite (250€)
3 redmi note 9 pro (240€)
4 realme 7 (199€)
5 poco X3 nfc (210€)

Which one do you think is the best in this situation? Am I missing any other good candidate? 

Inviato dal mio SM-G970F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Raresh T (Nov 21, 2020)

cheater00 said:


> Hi all,
> my Moto G5s Plus died a while back and Black Friday is coming, so I thought I'd ask the wise people here what to get. I'm looking for something that's:
> 
> 1. Very reliable. Good quality hardware. I use the phone 20 hours a day, mainly for youtube, twitter, chrome, gmail, and the likes, and it needs to be able to do this.
> ...

Click to collapse



You could go with Xiaomi Black Shark. The first generation. (https://m.gsmarena.com/xiaomi_black_shark-9164.php). A home button was the hype 5 years ago. Nowadays it just takes too much from the screen, therefore it was dropped as a feature.


----------



## T.Y.M.SAI (Nov 21, 2020)

go vegan said:


> Let's put it this way: If my house was on fire, I wouldn't buy a Xiaomi fire-extinguisher to put it out.
> 
> If it ain't good enough for me, and good enough value for me, it ain't good enough for my kid (we're both still using Redmi 5A phones w/ CR-Droid, which we've both outgrown). That and my animosity/aversion towards anything Xiaomi (for all the reasons I mentioned) I wouldn't spend money on their products, period. Also, as much as unlocking their phones is now a panopticon, using their firmware is even worse.
> 
> The OnePlus Nord has caught my attention, but locally (8GB/128GB) the price tag is almost $700 NZD ($450-500 USD). I can get one from overseas for over $500 NZD (about $370 USD) but that's still a lot more than I want to spend on something that I (or my kid) can lose or break as easily as a phone.

Click to collapse



moto is also a chinese company owned by lenovo
if you need custom roms then only chinese phones are an option.
only left are SAMSUNG and NOKIA and both are good but have almost no development


----------



## cheater00 (Nov 21, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> You could go with Xiaomi Black Shark. The first generation. (https://m.gsmarena.com/xiaomi_black_shark-9164.php). A home button was the hype 5 years ago. Nowadays it just takes too much from the screen, therefore it was dropped as a feature.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately, it is not available new on amazon.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 21, 2020)

cheater00 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately, it is not available new on amazon.

Click to collapse



you _might_ can find it new or open box on ebay [emoji3]
or check swappa.


----------



## cheater00 (Nov 21, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> you _might_ can find it new or open box on ebay [emoji3]
> or check swappa.

Click to collapse



Not interested in that - I am looking to buy on Amazon because 1. I'll get two years of hassle free warranty and 2. Black Friday is coming so phones will be much cheaper


----------



## jaxx80 (Nov 24, 2020)

Hello
I need to buy a new phone and I need a help to decide between these 2 phones:
(I can get them for approximately the same price)
I use the phone mainly for browsing, videos and photos, occasional games.

- Samsung Galaxy S20 FE 4G  , 6GB/128GB
++ better low light camera, better telephoto, IP68 rating, SD card slot
-- worse processor, worse battery life, possible problems with touchscreen

- Xiaomi MI 10T Pro 
++ better processor, more ram and internal storage, 5G, better charger, Mi Band 5 free with the phone
-- worse low light camera, worse telephoto, no SD card slot, no IP68 rating

(good LCD vs AMOLED does not make big difference to me)

I would have bought the S20 FE, but now I am worried about possible touchscreen problems.
What is your opinion?

Thanks in advance


----------



## arik100 (Nov 24, 2020)

what's the best budget-community supported root - phone?
I don't need 5G, type C is must, fast charge is quite welcome to say the least 
around 150$ i think


----------



## T.Y.M.SAI (Nov 25, 2020)

jaxx80 said:


> Hello
> I need to buy a new phone and I need a help to decide between these 2 phones:
> (I can get them for approximately the same price)
> I use the phone mainly for browsing, videos and photos, occasional games.
> ...

Click to collapse



Mi 10TPro is better than samsung s20 fe 4g
It support gcam 
It has large battery for videos
Support both 4,5G so better in browsing experience
And Snapdragon is always better than Exynos for gaming

---------- Post added at 08:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 AM ----------




arik100 said:


> what's the best budget-community supported root - phone?
> I don't need 5G, type C is must, fast charge is quite welcome to say the least
> around 150$ i think

Click to collapse



Only 4 options you have 
1. Redmi Note 9Pro , Poco M2 Pro
2. Redmi Note 8 
3. Redmi Note 7/7S
4. Wait for Redmi Note 10
I recently bought Redmi Note 8 and everything is okay ,
 i didn't buy 9 series because of camera dust in many units .
i didn't buy 7 series because I needed fast charging
Redmi Note 8 - 18W charging, CGGlass 5, 4000mAh, SDM665, custom roms available, 
Other than Chinese phone none have community development


----------



## go vegan (Nov 25, 2020)

Cheap, decent, good community support, and *not made by Xaiomi*. What should I get?

And I don't care if the camera shoots like a potato.


----------



## T.Y.M.SAI (Nov 25, 2020)

go vegan said:


> Cheap, decent, good community support, and *not made by Xaiomi*. What should I get?
> 
> And I don't care if the camera shoots like a potato.

Click to collapse



nokia 6.1plus 
nokia 7.1 
oneplus nord 
samsung,oppo,vivo none of them have development


----------



## go vegan (Nov 25, 2020)

T.Y.M.SAI said:


> nokia 6.1plus
> nokia 7.1
> oneplus nord

Click to collapse



The Nord looks nice, but for about one third the price I can grab a Nokia 7.1 or a Moto G8 Power.

I like smaller and lighter, but the Moto G8 Power is overall a newer and nicer phone, with a much bigger battery and unlocking is officially supported.

My concern with the Moto G8 Power is what the future holds for ROMs. Looks like the few ROMs available for it are all unofficial builds.


----------



## pyereciae2788 (Nov 25, 2020)

Rewording what I'm looking for:
A device, specifically a phone, has little bloatware to deal with, cheap/low price, good customer and community support, tmobile carrier, home button, and not samsung? I'm interested in trying something new. Rootable is preferred.

EDIT: Android-based, please. I like being able to install apps as APKs without a store.


----------



## Raresh T (Nov 25, 2020)

pyereciae2788 said:


> Rewording what I'm looking for:
> A device, specifically a phone, has little bloatware to deal with, cheap/low price, good customer and community support, tmobile carrier, home button, and not samsung? I'm interested in trying something new. Rootable is preferred.
> 
> EDIT: Android-based, please. I like being able to install apps as APKs without a store.

Click to collapse



Bloatware is a subjective matter. For example I like using Samsung apps, therefore would call pixel a smartphone with lot of bloatware.

Second, home buttons went almost extinct in 2015, nowadays are quite rare. Barely seen on some mid range phones, which won't get any attention from the community or mother company. You want something new and cheap? Get a Xiaomi, they still play ball with developing communities. If your problem might be with the ads, those things drop the price by a lot and can be easily turned off.

---------- Post added at 01:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 PM ----------




go vegan said:


> The Nord looks nice, but for about one third the price I can grab a Nokia 7.1 or a Moto G8 Power.
> 
> I like smaller and lighter, but the Moto G8 Power is overall a newer and nicer phone, with a much bigger battery and unlocking is officially supported.
> 
> My concern with the Moto G8 Power is what the future holds for ROMs. Looks like the few ROMs available for it are all unofficial builds.

Click to collapse



https://m.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=10052&idPhone2=10289#diff-

The comparison between the nord and g8 power. The nord has way better more better specs than the g8 power. Oneplus is a loved mobile maker, therefore you will find tens of custom roms at least. The 900 mah difference isn't gonna be noticeable. I get around 2 days on heavy use with a 4500 mah. More battery on g8 power will not matter when it will take a long time to fulfill those task. Plus the 90hz screen on the oneplus is a nice addition. But sure, it's your decision how do you want to spend your next years. Frustrated at the lack of support and development or a bit sad that you ve thrown 250€ more on a very good phone. Good luck with your decision


----------



## T.Y.M.SAI (Nov 25, 2020)

go vegan said:


> The Nord looks nice, but for about one third the price I can grab a Nokia 7.1 or a Moto G8 Power.
> 
> I like smaller and lighter, but the Moto G8 Power is overall a newer and nicer phone, with a much bigger battery and unlocking is officially supported.
> 
> My concern with the Moto G8 Power is what the future holds for ROMs. Looks like the few ROMs available for it are all unofficial builds.

Click to collapse



moto is also a chinese company,customer support is not good as nokia .
if you can afford OP Nord then go for it .
nokia 7.1 is an option if can't spend on nord 
overall nord is best in everything but costs more than 7.1
it depends on you if you drop,sctrach,burn,lost your mobile regularly then go for nokia 7.1 but its a way old phone
if you keep your phone secure then go for nord.
or just wait for nord10,nord100


----------



## pineappleftw (Nov 25, 2020)

Pixel 4XL or PIxel 5? both are really close in pricing


----------



## pyereciae2788 (Nov 25, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Bloatware is a subjective matter. For example I like using Samsung apps, therefore would call pixel a smartphone with lot of bloatware.
> 
> Second, home buttons went almost extinct in 2015, nowadays are quite rare. Barely seen on some mid range phones, which won't get any attention from the community or mother company. You want something new and cheap? Get a Xiaomi, they still play ball with developing communities. If your problem might be with the ads, those things drop the price by a lot and can be easily turned off.

Click to collapse



Hopefully the 'bloatware' is removable (otherwise I'll use ADB). As for the home button, it was a preferred option.

I'll look into Xiaomi (and to see if it's compatible with my carrier). Ads shouldn't be a problem; I use adblocking apps just for that reason. Curious to know how ads could be turned off; I haven't heard that before.


----------



## pyereciae2788 (Nov 26, 2020)

I'm thinking of possibly getting an LG G6 (tmobile, unlocked) from amazon here. The price is decent, and I could get it pretty soon. But I'm wondering about removable bloatware (a must, as I like it clean) and rootability (not necessary). Hopefully the camera is better than a samsung galaxy s7's.
Any thoughts?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## go vegan (Nov 26, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> https://m.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=10052&idPhone2=10289#diff-
> 
> The comparison between the nord and g8 power. The nord has way better more better specs than the g8 power. Oneplus is a loved mobile maker, therefore you will find tens of custom roms at least. The 900 mah difference isn't gonna be noticeable. I get around 2 days on heavy use with a 4500 mah. More battery on g8 power will not matter when it will take a long time to fulfill those task. Plus the 90hz screen on the oneplus is a nice addition. But sure, it's your decision how do you want to spend your next years. Frustrated at the lack of support and development or a bit sad that you ve thrown 250€ more on a very good phone. Good luck with your decision

Click to collapse





T.Y.M.SAI said:


> moto is also a chinese company,customer support is not good as nokia .
> if you can afford OP Nord then go for it .
> nokia 7.1 is an option if can't spend on nord
> overall nord is best in everything but costs more than 7.1
> ...

Click to collapse



As a point of reference, I'm upgrading from a Redmi 5A. Except for running out of space, and the battery getting old, I'm entirely content with that old phone. I carry a camera for taking pictures, I don't do any gaming. It's basically just for looking up directions, talking and texting, and similar low-horsepower usage. That said, I do like the flexibility and customisation (and privacy enhancements, at least in theory) that I can get from rooting and installing a nice ROM.

So the selection of ROMs pushes me towards a Nord or a Pixel, but the hardware requirements and price-tags push me more towards low/mid range phones.

That said, my Redmi 5A looks almost new; my kid's 5A looks like it's been run over, but it still works. I've never lost or broken a phone, but I'm still reluctant to spend too much money on something that's as easy to lose or break as a phone, especially when the cheaper hardware seems more than sufficient to meet my hardware needs.

Local prices (lowest to highest):
Moto G8 Power ≈ $275 NZD, $190 USD
Nokia 7.2 ≈ $400 NZD, $280 USD
Nokia 7.1 ≈$450 NZD, $315 USD
Oneplus Nord (128GB) ≈ $655 NZD, $460
Pixel 4a ≈ $740 NZD, $520 USD​
They're all bigger and more powerful than I need, and they all cost more than I want to spend.


----------



## Raresh T (Nov 26, 2020)

go vegan said:


> As a point of reference, I'm upgrading from a Redmi 5A. Except for running out of space, and the battery getting old, I'm entirely content with that old phone. I carry a camera for taking pictures, I don't do any gaming. It's basically just for looking up directions, talking and texting, and similar low-horsepower usage. That said, I do like the flexibility and customisation (and privacy enhancements, at least in theory) that I can get from rooting and installing a nice ROM.
> 
> So the selection of ROMs pushes me towards a Nord or a Pixel, but the hardware requirements and price-tags push me more towards low/mid range phones.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How about one of these :
1. Realme C3i
2. Samsung Galaxy M11
3. Xiaomi Poco M3


----------



## T.Y.M.SAI (Nov 27, 2020)

go vegan said:


> As a point of reference, I'm upgrading from a Redmi 5A. Except for running out of space, and the battery getting old, I'm entirely content with that old phone. I carry a camera for taking pictures, I don't do any gaming. It's basically just for looking up directions, talking and texting, and similar low-horsepower usage. That said, I do like the flexibility and customisation (and privacy enhancements, at least in theory) that I can get from rooting and installing a nice ROM.
> 
> So the selection of ROMs pushes me towards a Nord or a Pixel, but the hardware requirements and price-tags push me more towards low/mid range phones.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nokia 6.1 plus ?


----------



## galaxys (Nov 27, 2020)

Maybe the OnePlus Nord 128gb...


----------



## T.Y.M.SAI (Nov 28, 2020)

galaxys said:


> Maybe the OnePlus Nord 128gb...

Click to collapse



no its price is more than to spend


----------



## xdaprogramm (Dec 2, 2020)

Im usually a gamer especially on PC but not really your typical PUBG/shooter or insert any super hard graphics latest games om mobile that my career depends on lol. Even so, I do need a phone that allows better performance as even not so demanding PC games that I may make myself if just 1080p or something will not lag, I should be even able to launch a game like war3 through exagear without much hassle (this was already doable with phones from 2016). I have been using my old phone with ROMS, Magisk as I need some programs like Exagear working. But recently some apps from Google seem to demand non-rooted phones, no custom ROMs.

Im not much fan of iphone, so we can skip this phone, right now I hesitate between these two. Black Shark and Nubia I have made my mind if it will be a gaming phone, Asus phone 3, so we can skip the other gaming phones.

But there are things that make me wonder about it - what restrictions are with the Asus rog - forced UI, OK I like cool UI usually gaming interface looks nice. But no opportunity to add SD card... maybe even 128GB will be enough. I can deal without a Phone jack that is added to some cooling fan accessory but still other things that one has to know before buying?

Otherwise, I would rather keep Android 10 that comes with the phone, no root for me ROMs were mostly to make older phone work with newer stuff. But then would need to be able to bind a folder to existing folder of e.g app like Exagear can only see Download folder, if any apps exist out there that can do it without having to modify your default OS?

And if OnePlus is able to provide a decent performance when it comes to higher graphics.. then it can be an option as well. So which one you think with these preferences?

Why are some saying Camera looks not so good compared to other phones, arent they same hardware? Is camera bad for asus phone?


----------



## xdaprogramm (Dec 2, 2020)

I cant edit it seems? So tl-dr OnePlus 8 Pro or Asus Rog 3 I dont think I need more than 128 GB. I would easily go for Asus 3 if not: cannot add SD card, no phone jack except on some cooling fan, slower updates for Android, camera less good.


----------



## DJCarlos (Dec 3, 2020)

Hello all,
I am the kind of person who takes real care with my things so I have a samsung s8 in perfect shape.

I don't really was considering changing, but my girlfriend has this really old phone, and I spent most of the time installing uninstalling apps as she only have 8g hard drive (samsung j3 2016).

So I was thinking about getting a new phone for me, and offering my s8.

I need a phone with good battery (I dont play almost ever on the phone )
But I spend lots of time on videos, browsing, social apps etc.
And With a nice camera.
And having a good life expectancy as I will take good care.
Not a huge screen is fine (s8 is fine, or a little bigger is not a problem).
I don't normally root my phones I just do regular updates.
(But probably I should)
I want to avoid laggy phones,I don't want to spend time waiting between switching apps, etc)

Seen the price drop of the s20 and pixel 5 price I was considering those 2 options.

How do you feel about it, you who are most experienced?
Or do you recommend another one?

I was considering spending 600 euros more or less.

Giving the life expectancy I was thinking about adding the 5G in order to be ready?

Thanks all for your time.


----------



## pyereciae2788 (Dec 3, 2020)

xdaprogramm said:


> I cant edit it seems? So tl-dr OnePlus 8 Pro or Asus Rog 3 I dont think I need more than 128 GB. I would easily go for Asus 3 if not: cannot add SD card, no phone jack except on some cooling fan, slower updates for Android, camera less good.

Click to collapse



Hi. You should be able to edit. There's a little edit button at the bottom of the post you wish to edit.


----------



## neccowafer (Dec 4, 2020)

A few weeks ago @merlindu12 asked for best rugged phone for custom ROM, and the only response I can find was CatS62: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...-device-to-buy-ask-here.1846277/post-83539557

I don't have a Cat62, but I do have a CatS61 and Cat phones in general seem pretty locked down. See for Cat S61 rooting discussion:








						Wanting to root new CAT S61
					

Hello,  As the title says, I'm wanting to root my new CAT S61.   Anyone managed to unlock the bootloader yet?  I've played around with it but haven't had any luck so far.




					forum.xda-developers.com
				



And I recall similar multi-year waits for root method on other Cat phones.

Does anyone else have a suggestion for a rootable / custom ROMable rugged phone?

Some parameters:
* To use in US, with T-Mobile
* budget of up to to $1000
* size and weight fairly unimportant, but not tablet sized
* real ruggidization,  not just a case; working underwater in salt water is a must
* fairly recent (eg 2019 second half or newer)
* rootable
* camera not terrible
* large storage OR sd / microsd card slot

Nice to haves include:
* good camera
* exotic sensors like FLIR and TVOC (which the S61 has, and I use)
* usb-c
* real buttons for home, etc

I will never notice if missing:
* bluetooth
* NFC
* fingerprint sensor
* earphone jack


----------



## pyereciae2788 (Dec 5, 2020)

I'm still debating on phones, and I did a bit of research but could barely come up with anything. I found LG G6 or G8 to somewhat fit, but I want to see if there's more choices for me.

My limitations:
- compatible with T-Mobile
- price under $600 if possible
- 6 in or smaller size (hopefully), but definitely not >7 in
- decent camera, but not centered on the phone's backside
- android, but not samsung
- removable bloatware that won't cause problems when removed
- decent storage space
- good RAM (>2 GB hopefully)
- external slot for SIM card
- good battery (preferred: lasting more than a day with moderate usage)

Optional:
- home button
- rootable
- hole for earphones
- slot for microSD card

Not important at all:
- bluetooth
- nfc
- sensors
- app store
- location tracking
- payment apps/methods


----------



## Trionic3000 (Dec 6, 2020)

Hello all.  

 For any US carrier and any manufacturer, are there any options that can check these boxes?:

1. on the go swappable battery
2. micro SD port
3. Nougat or later, natively or via upgrade
4. dependably rootable with ROMs I can explore and learn about (hopefully), or minimally unbloatable.
5. something from probably the 2016-2018 time-frame (with more than 2 GB RAM hopefully) that I can get refurbished and unlocked

My wife and I have been running Galaxy S5's on Verizon for quite a few years now but she recently bought a fitbit versa 2 that needs Nougat.  

We're not heavy users and mainly do light surfing to look at news and email, take some pictures, text, do a little shopping sometimes, and maybe use GPS a little; functionally the S5 does basically what we want it to do.  I've disabled as much as possible and we run Firefox but I've been curious about what's possible running different ROMs.  I also resent the bloat and now I'm even less of a Verizon fan as I do more research.

So I tried my first root and found that both of our S5's are CID 11 phones, and I got it rooted with a downgrade into Lollipop, but then after some frustration I figured out that because it's a Verizon  CID 11 phone an upgrade isn't possible past Marshmallow lol, which is where I started.  So then I was trying to figure out how to buy a S5 with CID 15, but then really what I am getting other than being able to reuse our batteries and maybe spare parts..

We're older but have young kids to pay-for, we're both past the stage in our lives where spending a lot of money on the latest and greatest phone is a priority (there's a Motorola V70 in box somewhere around here...)

Thanks for any consideration!  Any/all comments or suggestions are appreciated


----------



## revanraven (Dec 8, 2020)

Hello guys, Iam currently on a tight budget and eyeing Poco x3 NFC and the new note 9 pro 5g.
I'm not much of a gamer and not an adept android user, I prefer phone with stability and longevity, so which one should I purchase?


----------



## NoMad28 (Dec 12, 2020)

Employer says I should pick a new phone, so here I am...
I'm based in Germany, currently using a OnePlus 3 which I'm perfectly happy with apart from the low speaker volume and dropped support (no more security updates)
My criteria for a new phone (important to unimportant):

* Updates & Support for >2 years, the longer the better
* Rootable (not requiring full wipe for updates if possible?)
* WiFi 6 (802.11ax)
* Fast Charge
* Fast USB file transfer

AFAIK encryption is a must for Android devices nowdays so I didn't explicitly list that, and more than 1 cam lens seems to be de-facto standard anyway.
I like the dedicated fingerprint reader on my OP3 but that seems to have gone the way of the dodo along with 3.5mm aux.

Price-wise... My employer pays, but let's go with a $700 max.
Plus Points for optional extras would be
* Repairability (Spare Parts availability)
* No notch (if that's still a thing?)

The only 2 reasons I give up on my current OP3 are the very quiet speaker piece (already swapped once, no difference) and missing security updates. Everything else works perfectly fine.

I'm eyeing the OP 8T but if I remember correctly, OnePlus dropped support for the 3 + 3T simultaneously, so as the OP 8 is out since April that's 6 monts less support for the T version.


----------



## Dodson99 (Dec 15, 2020)

I prefer iPhone 12


----------



## InquisitiveVitiate101 (Dec 15, 2020)

Hello guys!
So, which phone would you say is best for my budget of £650?

What I'm wanting most from a phone within that budget is (prioritised order is relevant):
1. Camera - I'll be using my new phone to photograph my car as I'm a car enthusiast that loves to take pictures and videos of cars aswell as my car in different locations an lightning, so the phone has to be good in low light too.
2. Screen - I like to watch a lot of videos on YouTube and Movies, so a great quality screen would be certainly appreciated.
3. Storage - As I'll be videoing and taking pictures a lot, it'd be nice to have a sufficient amount of storage for 4k videos etc. Isn't too important though as videos can easily be extracted onto my PC/external SSD.

Two phones I have currently narrowed it down to are: OnePlus 8 Pro and the Oppo Find X2 Pro. I'm aware these phones are quite similar and both companies are subsidiaries to BBK, from what I've researched the Oppo has slightly better specs in terms of the Camera, however, lacks 60fps ultrawide 4K videoing which the OnePlus has (or has a recent update corrected that for Oppo?) they both virtually have the same display (and the sandbox possible issues oof), the Oppo beats it in the storage comparison but it's commonly believed the OnePlus beats it in terms of updates and software.

I will be looking to keep this phone for at least 3 years and if it helps I'm coming from an IPhone 6 (5 years of ownership... I know lol) are the two phones I've narrowed it down to the best in terms of my budget or is there a phone I have missed? 

Thank you for reading!


----------



## galaxys (Dec 15, 2020)

^the OnePlus 8 Pro is a great all around international device! You can browse it's forum Section below for details, comments, development, etc.









						OnePlus 8 Pro
					

The OnePlus 8 Pro is a 6.78" phone with a 1440x3120p resolution display. The Qualcomm SM8250 Snapdragon 865 chipset is paired with 8/12GB of RAM and 128/256GB of storage. The main camera is 48+8+48+5MP and the selfie camera is 16MP. the battery has a 4510mAh capacity.




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## Kerra (Dec 19, 2020)

I thought about buying the Xiaomi Mi 10 Pro or the Galaxy and i cant pick it since the Mi 10 has better hardware and it is smaller but only MIUI can be installed on him unlike the galaxy which has a huge variety of rooms. Currently i am using Samsung S7 but i played Coin master game it hangs for some seconds thats why i want to upgrade my phone.


----------



## noritren (Dec 23, 2020)

hi, what do you recommend between *asus zenfone 7, realme x50 pro, poco f2 pro? i can buy them at the same price (499 euro), i'm little interested in camera performances, i look more at battery, display quality and responsiveness. Thanks!!*


----------



## Diesel779 (Dec 24, 2020)

Hi all. It’s been a long time since I’ve used this thread for advice, but here I am.
I’ve currently got an iPhone XS Max. I’ve advertised the phone on a few selling sites, on one selling site I’ve had two different people ask me if I want to swap my iPhone XS Max. The first person has offered to swap a Pixel 5. And the second person has offered to swap a OnePlus 8 Pro. I do want to swap with one of them, but I can’t decide which one to swap with.
I know specs wise it isn’t even a competition, the OnePlus 8 Pro beats the Pixel 5 specs wise. But, with the Pixel 5 there are other benefits - Fast Android updates, Pixel specific features etc. I’m tech savvy, but I just cannot decide which one to go with. The Pixel having stock Android doesn’t mean too much because I’d probably put a custom ROM on the OnePlus 8 Pro now that OnePlus have moved away from the pure, stock Android experience.
So, if you had to choose between the Google Pixel 5 and the OnePlus 8 Pro which one would you pick?

Any and all help and advice is very much appreciated.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## GeTex (Dec 25, 2020)

Diesel779 said:


> Hi all. It’s been a long time since I’ve used this thread for advice, but here I am.
> I’ve currently got an iPhone XS Max. I’ve advertised the phone on a few selling sites, on one selling site I’ve had two different people ask me if I want to swap my iPhone XS Max. The first person has offered to swap a Pixel 5. And the second person has offered to swap a OnePlus 8 Pro. I do want to swap with one of them, but I can’t decide which one to swap with.
> I know specs wise it isn’t even a competition, the OnePlus 8 Pro beats the Pixel 5 specs wise. But, with the Pixel 5 there are other benefits - Fast Android updates, Pixel specific features etc. I’m tech savvy, but I just cannot decide which one to go with. The Pixel having stock Android doesn’t mean too much because I’d probably put a custom ROM on the OnePlus 8 Pro now that OnePlus have moved away from the pure, stock Android experience.
> So, if you had to choose between the Google Pixel 5 and the OnePlus 8 Pro which one would you pick?
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd personally take the OnePlus 8 pro. I am about to have to ask here about my next phone since I think life has finally told me it's time for a new phone


----------



## virgosystems (Dec 25, 2020)

Howdy folks

I'm a relative newbie. I'm currently on a Umidigi A7 pro with A T & T, and I'm looking to replace in the next 4-6 months. I need something that I can root and backup with a minimum of fuss on win10, primarily for power management. Obviously, if someone finally roots the umidigi problem solved.

I honestly could care less about screen size. I would like a halfway decent camera (at least as good as what the umidigi has now), and given the safetynet situation I'd like to avoid a fingerprint reader. I'll consider used, but only from somewhere I can get an extended warranty. 

My hard upper limit is $400, but the cheaper the better.

Many thanks in advance

Joe


----------



## TheDevil259 (Dec 25, 2020)

Diesel779 said:


> Hi all. It’s been a long time since I’ve used this thread for advice, but here I am.
> I’ve currently got an iPhone XS Max. I’ve advertised the phone on a few selling sites, on one selling site I’ve had two different people ask me if I want to swap my iPhone XS Max. The first person has offered to swap a Pixel 5. And the second person has offered to swap a OnePlus 8 Pro. I do want to swap with one of them, but I can’t decide which one to swap with.
> I know specs wise it isn’t even a competition, the OnePlus 8 Pro beats the Pixel 5 specs wise. But, with the Pixel 5 there are other benefits - Fast Android updates, Pixel specific features etc. I’m tech savvy, but I just cannot decide which one to go with. The Pixel having stock Android doesn’t mean too much because I’d probably put a custom ROM on the OnePlus 8 Pro now that OnePlus have moved away from the pure, stock Android experience.
> So, if you had to choose between the Google Pixel 5 and the OnePlus 8 Pro which one would you pick?
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd recommend the 8 Pro as well. I own one myself and I love it. It's true though that OnePlus has moved away a bit from stock Android but imo it's not as bad as people make it out to be (it's nowhere close to bloated One UI). I have not used a custom rom on it though so I'd recommend doing some research on the state of the ones available.


----------



## Diesel779 (Dec 25, 2020)

GeTex said:


> I'd personally take the OnePlus 8 pro. I am about to have to ask here about my next phone since I think life has finally told me it's time for a new phone

Click to collapse




TheDevil259 said:


> I'd recommend the 8 Pro as well. I own one myself and I love it. It's true though that OnePlus has moved away a bit from stock Android but imo it's not as bad as people make it out to be (it's nowhere close to bloated One UI). I have not used a custom rom on it though so I'd recommend doing some research on the state of the ones available.

Click to collapse



Thank you both. Your advice is very much appreciated.
I went with the OnePlus 8 Pro and I love it, it’s an amazing device. I love Oxygen OS it’s like stock Android with just the perfect amount of additional features and UI elements without being bloated. The display on the OnePlus 8 Pro is beautiful, the phone is very fast and feels great on the hand. 
the guy who swapped it had never switched the phone on it was brand new. He thought it was the 8gb/128gb version. It turned out to be the 256/12gb version so I’m even happier. 
can you recommend any apps or mods that don’t need root? Not that this phone needs anything else, I just like to tinker. I’ve installed YouTube Vance.


----------



## TheDevil259 (Dec 25, 2020)

Diesel779 said:


> Thank you both. Your advice is very much appreciated.
> I went with the OnePlus 8 Pro and I love it, it’s an amazing device. I love Oxygen OS it’s like stock Android with just the perfect amount of additional features and UI elements without being bloated. The display on the OnePlus 8 Pro is beautiful, the phone is very fast and feels great on the hand.
> the guy who swapped it had never switched the phone on it was brand new. He thought it was the 8gb/128gb version. It turned out to be the 256/12gb version so I’m even happier.
> can you recommend any apps or mods that don’t need root? Not that this phone needs anything else, I just like to tinker. I’ve installed YouTube Vance.

Click to collapse



Tasker: If you want to automate things (has quite a learning curve though) 
GCam: For its great night mode and natural colors (I recommend the "Snapcam" from Nikita with the corresponding config file for the 8 Pro)


----------



## Zaheen Jamil (Dec 26, 2020)

Currently looking for a upgrade from my Pixel XL (the OG). Battery life has finished (and can't easily replace), performance is worse(some games lag), and developer support for ROMs and stuff is dwindling as the devs upgrade. I root all my phones and install custom ROMs so community support is a big factor for me. Other then that, I would say the most important things are battery life and decent performance. I also do end up watching a lot of YouTube on my phone so a decent sized screen and stereo speakers would be nice, and I've been spoiled by my Pixel XL's beautiful AMOLED display. Fingerprint sensor is a must, although I think most phones come with those. I do not care how much storage it comes with or camera quality. I am looking for a sub-$300 phone ideally $200 in new condition (I got my Pixel XL in new condition for $150!). I do not mind getting a phone that is a year or two old either. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jephie (Dec 29, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Well, go with Huawei Y6 Pro..
> 
> ...But you would literally not be using the smartphone. Tech reviewers are amazed by a 3 day standby phone and you want 2 weeks? Don't expect gaming on this...
> 
> ...also suggesting Samsung Galaxy S5 Mini.

Click to collapse



Huawei is big, as in "long". Samsung is single-SIM. I guess I can't argue with "literally not be using", though, considering what I call "use" (which is a photo or ten once in a while, opening up a map, making a short call or going for a 10-minute flash-card session) vs the use I see on a bus (hours of video/gaming/general Internet)... Thanks for the power-management tips, didn't know there was such a thing as "underclocking", most people seem to tinker in the opposite direction 



Reviewing the request, then:

*Size*: at most 14 cm long, 13 and under preferred.
*Brand*: any. But, since rooting and LineageOS intended, probably not Mediatek chip?
*SIM*: dual, with both running at least 3G at the same time (not like Redmi 3 that is officially "3G dual-sim", but if both are 3G, one of them is relegated to 2G). 4G optional, but since they're pushing 3G out, I guess there isn't much choice?
*Battery*: will last for a week+ of no use (standby), replace-able preferred.
*Expandable storage*: dedicated slot. Although if internal storage is over 32GB, I'll manage without one.
*Frequencies*: one SIM is currently Australian Optus (3G 900MHZ, 2100MHZ; LTE Bands 1, 3, 7, 28, 40), the other is Australian Telstra (3G 850MHz, 2100MHz; LTE Bands 1, 3, 7, 8, 28) though just one of the two will do. If the hardware is right, I don't even mind moving to Vodafone (3G 850MHz, 900MHz, 2100MHz (being refarmed as 4G); LTE Bands 3, 5, 1). By the time I find a new phone to my liking, 3G will be inapplicable, I guess, but let's hope 
3.5 *headphone jack* preferred, any headphone jack if all else fails.
*Camera*: anything that can make a decent copy of A4 piece of sheet music in one pass (3+ MP, I think).
*Extras*: solid/rugged build; the more hardware buttons available, the better; GPS handy; radio welcome.
Does anybody know anything about custom hardware? Is it a myth or the only way to go under 15 cm long?


----------



## xdaprogramm (Dec 29, 2020)

I went for OnePlus... typically I would buy from Amazon but they made a whole waste of my time with block purchase so.. I went for retailer

What do you think of the SOUND of this year's ONEPLUS ? I do load older games via dosbox and exagear but I think it's slightly choppy. not sure of from games, youtube is fine, just nothing extraordinary. Say my phone 7 years ago does not produce worse sound


----------



## CamoGeko (Dec 29, 2020)

xdaprogramm said:


> I went for OnePlus... typically I would buy from Amazon but they made a whole waste of my time with block purchase so.. I went for retailer
> 
> What do you think of the SOUND of this year's ONEPLUS ? I do load older games via dosbox and exagear but I think it's slightly choppy. not sure of from games, youtube is fine, just nothing extraordinary. Say my phone 7 years ago does not produce worse sound

Click to collapse



Sound has never been the best on OnePlus. Nothing surprising there.


----------



## kernelconf (Dec 29, 2020)

Hello,
my 6 years old phone begins to fail, so I'm looking for a replace. The problem is I don't like big phones, normally I run ~6 FOSS apps, so I don't need memory, screen size or google services. Most time, I read books in fb2reader.

1. 5 <= x < 6 inches
2, Unlockable bootloader, availability of LineageOS or similar with subforum here and active user base (LineageOS binaries are removed if there are no active maintainers).
3. SE=enforce is a must.
4. Dual Sim.
5. Jack for headphones.
6. Also, I need 4G for RDP sessions on my laptop, when I use phone as AP.

I've made a search and found myself in trouble - looks like there are no modern models exists.
I think about Sony XZ1 on ebay (new phones are available). I don't like battery lifetime though and I'm not sure if 4 years old phone can run another 6.  Also, bootloader can be locked (?), I'm not sure I can persuade seller to check status for me.

I can wait for some time if new mini model is expected, but looks like it's not.


Maybe, anyone can suggest a better alternative?

Thanks.


----------



## galaxys (Dec 29, 2020)

xdaprogramm said:


> I went for OnePlus... typically I would buy from Amazon but they made a whole waste of my time with block purchase so.. I went for retailer
> 
> What do you think of the SOUND of this year's ONEPLUS ? I do load older games via dosbox and exagear but I think it's slightly choppy. not sure of from games, youtube is fine, just nothing extraordinary. Say my phone 7 years ago does not produce worse sound

Click to collapse



I've been using the OnePlus 7 Pro and now the 8 Pro. It's a great all around device (I listen to music a lot), with XDA support, and a decent price point!  cheers


----------



## DiamondJohn (Dec 30, 2020)

kernelconf said:


> Hello,
> my 6 years old phone begins to fail, so I'm looking for a replace. The problem is I don't like big phones, normally I run ~6 FOSS apps, so I don't need memory, screen size or google services. Most time, I read books in fb2reader.
> 
> 1. 5 <= x < 6 inches
> ...

Click to collapse



I dont know if its better, But I would suggest taking a look at the Samsung s10e as a possibilty. I personally do not need dual SIM, but am all for a smaller device, so I am looking at the Pixel 4a. Another, but bigger, new phone is the realme 7 pro (new phone so no custom ROM yet, but there is a custom recovery available)




__





						Compare Sony Xperia XZ1 vs. Samsung Galaxy S10e vs. Realme 7 Pro - GSMArena.com
					






					www.gsmarena.com


----------



## kernelconf (Dec 30, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> I dont know if its better, But I would suggest taking a look at the Samsung s10e as a possibilty. I personally do not need dual SIM, but am all for a smaller device, so I am looking at the Pixel 4a. Another, but bigger, new phone is the realme 7 pro (new phone so no custom ROM yet, but there is a custom recovery available)
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks!
Pixel 4a looks interesting. And it supports dual sim (eSim + nanoSim) according Google FAQ (I've found end user confirmation on reddit as well). It's plastic, though


----------



## DiamondJohn (Dec 31, 2020)

kernelconf said:


> Thanks!
> Pixel 4a looks interesting. And it supports dual sim (eSim + nanoSim) according Google FAQ (I've found end user confirmation on reddit as well). It's plastic, though

Click to collapse


*Personally*, I prefer plastic backs. I have seen too many freinds with broken glass backs, and I nyself have dropped a phone or two , so slippery backs would not be good for me.

I am pretty peaved they only use Gorrilla Glass 3 on the front, when other phones having 3+ or 5.   And the plastic is what they use to make it cheap. I have actually bought the phone yesterday.  My biggest problem, in less than one day of use without a SIM, is Android 11 is buggy, and I am also use to all the eye candy of custom ROMs (Havoc, crDroid & RR). Ohh.. And I was surprised to find my old phone (gt-i9506 from 2013) gets better WiFi at the extremity of WiFi range.


----------



## xdaprogramm (Dec 31, 2020)

CamoGeko said:


> Sound has never been the best on OnePlus. Nothing surprising there.

Click to collapse



OnePlus never had a competitive phone either but they changed. Some online reviews and first reactions showed quite fine sound, the sound im talking about is really.. like coming from some old phone, so it's probably just me or the old games I mean


----------



## CheapDad (Dec 31, 2020)

I use an ancient (Android 4 or 5) non-activated prepaid phone with an sd card as a cheap music device (iPod) for when I run. While it works fine, I’m thinking an upgrade is in order. 

I’d like a phone that I can delete extraneous apps (I assume that means root) and is cheap ($30 USD or less if possible). I understand that some versions of the same prepaid phone are rootable where others are not. That’s where I’m hung up. Note that I’d like a phone that once I set it up, i can just turn it on and have it work in its modified manner.  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jan 1, 2021)

CheapDad said:


> I use an ancient (Android 4 or 5) non-activated prepaid phone with an sd card as a cheap music device (iPod) for when I run. While it works fine, I’m thinking an upgrade is in order.
> 
> I’d like a phone that I can delete extraneous apps (I assume that means root) and is cheap ($30 USD or less if possible). I understand that some versions of the same prepaid phone are rootable where others are not. That’s where I’m hung up. Note that I’d like a phone that once I set it up, i can just turn it on and have it work in its modified manner.

Click to collapse



By "non-actiavted" do you mean you can not make calls on it? and by posting a question in this thread, are you looking to switch to a phone that you can use as a media player AND as an actual phone? not that I have any ideas, but do yu also want/need other things such as GPS; which I think a lot of runners like.


----------



## m4rcs90 (Jan 1, 2021)

I'm looking for a new phone to play around with that should replace my (P8 lite 2017). Here are my requierements:

Unlockable
USB-C
MicroSD Card
< 200 Euro
Available in Germany
4GB RAM
Big community
I thought about the OnePlus Nord N100, but the community seems rather small.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jan 1, 2021)

m4rcs90 said:


> I'm looking for a new phone to play around with that should replace my (P8 lite 2017). Here are my requierements:
> 
> Unlockable
> USB-C
> ...

Click to collapse



I have always bought phones with External SD Cards AND I bought a 32GB SD card with a LIFETIME warranty  with my first phone. Ive had the card replaced a couple of times, with the last very recently >5years after purchase I think and used in multiple phones. I thought I could not manage without the external SD card. However, I just purchased a new phone (i.e. havent really use it as a daily yet) but the phone has 128GB internally, so it actually has waaaay more storage (but not double as some is used by OS etc) than my 64GB SD Card had. If that works for you also, maybe it would open your choices more.


----------



## m4rcs90 (Jan 1, 2021)

*** DELETED ***


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## CheapDad (Jan 1, 2021)

Yes, by non-activated, I mean one that can’t make calls. The ancient one I’m using has gps, so I imagine that will be true of any phone. 

By using a cheap prepaid when I run, I don’t put my main phone at risk. I know many years ago, there was some discussion of custom roms to convert such a phone into a media player, but I’m not aware if that ever went anywhere.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jan 2, 2021)

m4rcs90 said:


> I meant at least 32 GB ROM.

Click to collapse



32GB *ROM* does not make sense. I compile ROMs from source, and they normally only come to less than 2 or 3GB, not 32GB(1.2GB for my current Oreo daily on a 2.2GB partition). Having a 32GB partition would be a waste of storage space, which the manufacturers just wont do; it costs money for wasted space.

Normally phones are advertised as 32GB where the 32GB includes System (ie the ROM), data and internal SD card and cache. The system partition (ie ROM space) would be less than 5GB.


----------



## CaptainFancypants (Jan 2, 2021)

Right now I'm thinking of getting the Samsung A71. It fits all my needs, AMOLED, underscreen fingerprint, hole punch camera, fast charging, etc. I'm wondering if I have any cheaper alternatives to these criteria, as the A71 is rather expensive.


----------



## GeTex (Jan 3, 2021)

So I've been trying to get a Pixel 1 with an unlocked boot loader unsuccessfully after my last one died for no reason. So i am here to ask about upgrade recommendations. Im going to miss unlimited original photo quality storage but I need a phone and a month of searching for a bootloader unlocked Pixel 1 in black 128GB has proven to be hard.

I need a new phone probably, and all the newer phones are actually kinda gross to me. I hate the hole punch camera's, rounded screen corners, lack of a headphone jack, the ear piece being in the screen area as a cutout. I also need a phone with an unlocked bootloader. If i can score another Pixel 1 thats my plan but otherwise I need something else.

Needs a headphone jack
Needs USB-C
Needs an unlocked bootloader
Ideally without cutouts in the screen for any devices or parts
ideally without rounded screen corners
be nice if it had stereo speakers
IP rating would be nice but any phone with IP rated cases available works too

Any suggestions or should I just give up now haha. The phone world has gone a direction I absolutely hate


----------



## karthikn030297 (Jan 4, 2021)

Hi dude, I think you were confused about “what phone you should buy?”.dont worry I give some instructions that guide you to choose the best one.

1.fix your budget

2.Always concentrate on snapdragon and other processors rather than MediaTek

3.battery capacity

4.minumum 3gb ram is best

There are some massive mobile phones are below that gives an amazing performance and worth able features for your money. These are my favorites because of their performance and ratings. If you buy any mobile phone from below, you feel that it is an amazing mobile for your budget. you can exclusively get these mobiles by clicking the link below.

*1.Samsung Galaxy M21 (Midnight Blue, 4GB RAM, 64GB Storage) – 80,064 ratings

2.Redmi Note 9 (Aqua Green, 4GB RAM, 64GB Storage) - 48MP Quad Camera & Full HD+ Display – 21,412 ratings*


----------



## Livonian order (Jan 6, 2021)

Hello everyone!
Can anyone suggest which phone has the best camera?
I choose between OnePlus 8 and Huawei P30 Pro.
Thanks!


----------



## ThatLatinGuy (Jan 7, 2021)

Diesel779 said:


> Hi all. It’s been a long time since I’ve used this thread for advice, but here I am.
> I’ve currently got an iPhone XS Max. I’ve advertised the phone on a few selling sites, on one selling site I’ve had two different people ask me if I want to swap my iPhone XS Max. The first person has offered to swap a Pixel 5. And the second person has offered to swap a OnePlus 8 Pro. I do want to swap with one of them, but I can’t decide which one to swap with.
> I know specs wise it isn’t even a competition, the OnePlus 8 Pro beats the Pixel 5 specs wise. But, with the Pixel 5 there are other benefits - Fast Android updates, Pixel specific features etc. I’m tech savvy, but I just cannot decide which one to go with. The Pixel having stock Android doesn’t mean too much because I’d probably put a custom ROM on the OnePlus 8 Pro now that OnePlus have moved away from the pure, stock Android experience.
> So, if you had to choose between the Google Pixel 5 and the OnePlus 8 Pro which one would you pick?
> ...

Click to collapse



If I had to choose I would go with the oneplus 8 pro  for the screen and performance plus the fact that is closer in value to your iphone . But if the camera is the most important thing for you , the pixel 5 would be the winner .


----------



## ThatLatinGuy (Jan 7, 2021)

Although I think a good gcam on the oneplus 8 pro would also work great


----------



## defroster (Jan 9, 2021)

Budget is no concern.

I have a nexus 5x for many years, I've tried to upgrade three times but always end up going back to the 5x because the new phones are inferior for one reason or another.

I have upgraded it to 4gb ram.

The last phone I tried was the pixel 4a, but I didn't like the extra height, making it harder for one handed operation and the screen quality in low light is absolutely dreadful (seems common to all AMOLED screens), also the speakers seemed worse.

Things I like about the 5x and would require in an upgrade: it's small and light with a high enough resolution screen (don't see the point going over 1080 but I'm not necessarily against higher resolutions). Parts are dirt cheap. Good camera, fair performance.

Things about the 5x that make me want to upgrade: new batteries are impossible to find so battery life is getting worse and worse, performance is adequate with 4gb ram but I do find it a bit laggy at times, and wouldn't mind a better camera.

Most of the new phones seem to just be weighed down with things I don't need at the expense of usability, I'd love a "nexus 6x" with just a similar form factor, maybe smaller bezels, new battery and a bit higher spec CPU and camera...


----------



## Wimads (Jan 10, 2021)

Hi All,

I'd like some advice on a new phone.  

My current phone is a nearly 5 year old OnePlus 2, which is actually still working fine, but am starting to notice the first few apps that are no longer available for android 6 (AirBNB and Sonos for example) - a bit sad honestly. In any case, before more essential apps also stop being supported, I guess its time to start looking for a new phone.

So my main objective is to find a phone that could last me at least as long as my OnePlus 2 (>=5 years). My budget is around 300-400 euro.

I bought my OnePlus 2 thinking the fastest phone at my budget would last me longest. However, I am now noticing that these days the fastest phones in my price range are actually older flagship models from 2019 - that are faster than the latest (end 2020) mid range models at my budget.

From perspective of lasting me the longest, would it be smarter to take an older but faster model, or a newer but slightly slower model? Basically trying to determine the limiting factor here, performance or app support for older OS versions. (I do know android support will have stopped long before those 5 years).


----------



## Hitti2 (Jan 12, 2021)

interested in buying a tablet.

looking for to watch movies from sd card, and stream bluetooth for music to my jbl charge 4.

ive got 3 boxes of dvds i am ripping to transfer to a sd card.

i dont like looks of amazon fire tablet the way amazon is going to pay more for no ads.

must be android preferably Android 10.

samsung is to expensive.

rootable is considered but not absolute.

big screen as like amazon fire 10.1 or so.

any help?


----------



## Hitti2 (Jan 12, 2021)

Hitti2 said:


> interested in buying a tablet.
> 
> looking for to watch movies from sd card, and stream bluetooth for music to my jbl charge 4.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I went ahead with the Samsung tab S7 plus. 120 hz SD card up to a terabyte huge screen.


----------



## DeblaGaming (Jan 13, 2021)

Looking for a Upgrade from my Redmi Note 8. End of 2021 or beginning of 2022


Reuirements:
OLED Display,
NFC,
USB-C/Lightning,
Fingerprint Sensor/FaceID,
1080p Display (or better),
WiFi 5GHz and BT 5 (or better),
good (low light) camera
flat display (curved/waterfall ala S7 Edge is a nogo for me)
active custom rom community/unlockable
bootloader/Jailbreak (XDA, Telegram, Reddit, Discord etc.)
32GB or more


Nice to Haves but not required:
6.6" Display or smaller,
Wireless Charging,
More than one Back Camera (Ultra Wide etc.),
GCAM,
Metal Frame,
High Refreshrate Display,
Under Display FP Sensor.
SD Card Slot


Companies that I AVOID AT ALL COSTS:
Huawei, Samsung, Vivo, Oppo, Realme


Can also be a iPhone btw.

Hope yall can help my picky butt

Cheers


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 13, 2021)

DeblaGaming said:


> Looking for a Upgrade from my Redmi Note 8.
> 
> 
> Reuirements:
> ...

Click to collapse



Xiaomi Note 8 pro is an option XD

You could go with xiaomi mi 11. The phone is quite good, with snapdragon, so custom roms are guaranteed


----------



## DeblaGaming (Jan 13, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Xiaomi Note 8 pro is an option XD
> 
> You could go with xiaomi mi 11. The phone is quite good, with snapdragon, so custom roms are guaranteed

Click to collapse



Mi 11 seems interesting but I hate curved displays and try to avoid them at all cost. Ill keep it noted tho.

Ty


----------



## trotos (Jan 15, 2021)

karthikn030297 said:


> Hi dude, I think you were confused about “what phone you should buy?”.dont worry I give some instructions that guide you to choose the best one.
> 
> 1.fix your budget
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, what about development, is it active for those phones! Open Bootloader?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jan 16, 2021)

DeblaGaming said:


> ... snip ...
> active custom rom community/unlockable bootloader (XDA and Telegram)
> ...snip...
> Can also be a iPhone btw.
> ...snip

Click to collapse



I think you can forget about an iPhone


----------



## DeblaGaming (Jan 16, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> I think you can forget about an iPhone

Click to collapse



Well Jailbreaking is a thing and is pretty active


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jan 16, 2021)

DeblaGaming said:


> Well Jailbreaking is a thing and is pretty active

Click to collapse



But ROM dev is  not so active and you did say "custom ROM"


----------



## DeblaGaming (Jan 16, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> But ROM dev is  not so active and you did say "custom ROM"

Click to collapse



Oh my god who cares everyone knows what I mean


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jan 16, 2021)

DeblaGaming said:


> Oh my god who cares everyone knows what I mean

Click to collapse



If you say something else, then NO, we assume you mean what you say.


----------



## Yittrium (Jan 18, 2021)

I've been using my moto g5s for past couple of years and have been quite satified with it, but the only the problem is that it's wifi range is horrendous so I was thinking of buying a new phone.
My only requirements are that it should have an easily unlockable bootloader and have at least 4GB of RAM. Also my budget is between ₹10,000 to ₹15,000. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 18, 2021)

Yittrium said:


> I've been using my moto g5s for past couple of years and have been quite satified with it, but the only the problem is that it's wifi range is horrendous so I was thinking of buying a new phone.
> My only requirements are that it should have an easily unlockable bootloader and have at least 4GB of RAM. Also my budget is between ₹10,000 to ₹15,000. Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



You could go with Redmi note 9 pro max. A bit over your budget, but not by much.








						Xiaomi Redmi Note 9 Pro Max Price in India, Full Specs (11th December 2022) | 91mobiles.com
					

Best price for Xiaomi Redmi Note 9 Pro Max is Rs. 15,990 as on 11th December 2022. Read full specifications, expert reviews, user ratings and FAQs. Experience 360 degree view and Photo gallery. Compare prices before buying online. Xiaomi Redmi Note 9 Pro Max has a specscore of 83/100.




					www.91mobiles.com


----------



## Yittrium (Jan 18, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> You could go with Redmi note 9 pro max. A bit over your budget, but not by much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh I also forgot to mention, I would prefer if the phone wasn't from a chinese company, but if there are no other alternatives I don't mind.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 18, 2021)

Yittrium said:


> Oh I also forgot to mention, I would prefer if the phone wasn't from a chinese company, but if there are no other alternatives I don't mind.

Click to collapse



Chinese or not, xiaomi is the one that has the best ratio quality-price out there. You could even say that xiaomi is what oneplus used to be.


----------



## Yittrium (Jan 18, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Chinese or not, xiaomi is the one that has the best ratio quality-price out there. You could even say that xiaomi is what oneplus used to be.

Click to collapse



Problem is, I hate MIUI with a passion, and unlocking them requires an account. I would rather not give them my email or number but, like I said, if I can't find anything else I'll get a Xiaomi.


----------



## Spin_Dr_Wolf (Jan 20, 2021)

Hi all, I'm busy debating what to get next.  I currently have a S9 which I've pretty much had since release and have been pretty happy with overall but am replacing as the battery is starting to show its age.

I'm not sure what to go onto though, I have been thinking about the S21 Ultra as there seem to be some great cameras available, I am lucky enough to be able to afford it especially trading in and the preorder ear buds are nice, but it still seems somewhat exorbitant priced for a phone, and bigger than i would like.  I liked the look of the Experia 5II a lot though there is no AF of any variety on the selfie camera which i am using a lot more than historically due to a new baby, so will be needed a lot more in the upcoming months.

The specs I want are :
Decent camera with autofocus front and back, low light and video performance both important.  Telephotos would be a nice bonus.
5g preferable for future proofing.
Ideally a SD card slot.
IP68 rating.

Are there any other options that i am missing ?  Everything else i find seems to be missing the Autofocus on the selfie cam, or not really providing much more over my existing S9.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 20, 2021)

Spin_Dr_Wolf said:


> Hi all, I'm busy debating what to get next.  I currently have a S9 which I've pretty much had since release and have been pretty happy with overall but am replacing as the battery is starting to show its age.
> 
> I'm not sure what to go onto though, I have been thinking about the S21 Ultra as there seem to be some great cameras available, I am lucky enough to be able to afford it especially trading in and the preorder ear buds are nice, but it still seems somewhat exorbitant priced for a phone, and bigger than i would like.  I liked the look of the Experia 5II a lot though there is no AF of any variety on the selfie camera which i am using a lot more than historically due to a new baby, so will be needed a lot more in the upcoming months.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For low light selfie cameras go for iPhone. The 11 Pro seems like the best bet nowadays from Apple. While rear cameras photos on Android are nice, the selfie ones are quite bad. They don't get that much attention.


----------



## mario1.5.1968 (Jan 20, 2021)

da es denn launscher nicht mehr gibt denn ich Jahre hatte. werde ich mal zu iPhone wechseln.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 20, 2021)

mario1.5.1968 said:


> da es denn launscher nicht mehr gibt denn ich Jahre hatte. werde ich mal zu iPhone wechseln.

Click to collapse



First, use English. Use a translator if you don't know it. There are bigger chances for someone to help you if you write in English rather than German on an English forum like XDA. 
Second, what launcher you talking about?


----------



## Dracunos (Jan 20, 2021)

Hello, I'm looking for an upgrade on TMobile from my current V20. Long battery life, strong specs are important, and easy to root and work with, I use a ton of root apps.

So far I've been suggested the pixel phones, I'm considering buying a pixel 5 from Google (tmobile doesn't sell it), I've heard mention lack of bands or certain support but it seems to work fine for most? And it shouldn't be too much trouble getting a root working on that device on tmobile, is that correct?

It seems pretty cheap, are there any better phones (easy root, good specs, 256+gb, big battery) that would meet my needs if I was willing to spend a lot more? The note 20s looked amazing but I heard bad things about trying to root samsung.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 20, 2021)

Dracunos said:


> Hello, I'm looking for an upgrade on TMobile from my current V20. Long battery life, strong specs are important, and easy to root and work with, I use a ton of root apps.
> 
> So far I've been suggested the pixel phones, I'm considering buying a pixel 5 from Google (tmobile doesn't sell it), I've heard mention lack of bands or certain support but it seems to work fine for most? And it shouldn't be too much trouble getting a root working on that device on tmobile, is that correct?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dunno about t mobile, since I live in Europe, but xiaomi mi 11 pro is about to launch in February. If it compatible with t mobile, it's a heck of a phone.


----------



## neutrale_puro (Jan 21, 2021)

Hi, guys, long time lurker, first time poster.
Currently I have a Huawei P8 Lite with Lineage 14.1, but the poor thing doesn't last enough anymore and also has a broken power button. So I'm looking to replace him, if you can help me once more. Budget is under 300€.

*NEED*

SD Slot
Good low light camera
Android
Hope of Future Updates
*Nice to Have*

Active custom rom community
Unlockable bootloader
Not Chinese, even better if not made in China (almost impossible, I guess)
*Don't Care*

NFC
Fingerprint/FaceID
Wireless Charging
Multiple Cameras
Materials
Display
Bluetooth


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 21, 2021)

neutrale_puro said:


> Hi, guys, long time lurker, first time poster.
> Currently I have a Huawei P8 Lite with Lineage 14.1, but the poor thing doesn't last enough anymore and also has a broken power button. So I'm looking to replace him, if you can help me once more. Budget is under 300€.
> 
> *NEED*
> ...

Click to collapse



You could go with xiaomi poco x3. Don't let it fool you, only their headquarters are in China. All these phones are made in India.


----------



## jmsegarra (Jan 21, 2021)

Hi, im lucking for a smartphone with very good battery life and good camera and if possible less than 6,5". Im using a mi 5s with LOS atm but i need to change it. Dont care about hz, wireless charge, etc. I dont want to spend more than 600€ if possible.

Thx


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 22, 2021)

jmsegarra said:


> Hi, im lucking for a smartphone with very good battery life and good camera and if possible less than 6,5". Im using a mi 5s with LOS atm but i need to change it. Dont care about hz, wireless charge, etc. I dont want to spend more than 600€ if possible.
> 
> Thx

Click to collapse



You could go for either of these
Samsung Galaxy S20 FE
Google Pixel 4a


----------



## iOSisbetterthanAndroid (Jan 22, 2021)

*What phone should I buy?*

So far I've had very bad experiences with Android and Android wearables. I've used Sony (never again), Motorla (never again) and Huawei (NEVER AGAIN). Is there any good Android phone that receives updates for a longer time? I remember when Stagefright was a thing and I had 10 months old Sony Xperia L and I was eagerly waiting for Android 5 to be released. After I read about Stagefright I started to look forward to security updates and I went to Sony, they told me there's nothing they can do and it's up to Google to release a security update. So I contacted Google and they said they already fixed the issue and I have to contact my phone's manufacturer to find out whether or not I will receive security updates for my Android device. So I contacted Sony again and they obviously didn't care about me and wanted me to leave them alone. After that I purchased an iPhone 5s that received it's latest security update on 14 January 2021.

Is there any manufacturer out there that releases updates for a longer time like Apple? Don't recommend me Pixel because they don't sell it over here. Also, funny thing is that Android phones have worse cameras and are slower even though they have more megapixels and RAM. I also have Motorla e something and it has 2GB of ram and it's slower and freezes more than my old iPhone 5s on 1GB of ram.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 22, 2021)

iOSisbetterthanAndroid said:


> *What phone should I buy?*
> 
> So far I've had very bad experiences with Android and Android wearables. I've used Sony (never again), Motorla (never again) and Huawei (NEVER AGAIN). Is there any good Android phone that receives updates for a longer time? I remember when Stagefright was a thing and I had 10 months old Sony Xperia L and I was eagerly waiting for Android 5 to be released. After I read about Stagefright I started to look forward to security updates and I went to Sony, they told me there's nothing they can do and it's up to Google to release a security update. So I contacted Google and they said they already fixed the issue and I have to contact my phone's manufacturer to find out whether or not I will receive security updates for my Android device. So I contacted Sony again and they obviously didn't care about me and wanted me to leave them alone. After that I purchased an iPhone 5s that received it's latest security update on 14 January 2021.
> 
> Is there any manufacturer out there that releases updates for a longer time like Apple? Don't recommend me Pixel because they don't sell it over here. Also, funny thing is that Android phones have worse cameras and are slower even though they have more megapixels and RAM. I also have Motorla e something and it has 2GB of ram and it's slower and freezes more than my old iPhone 5s on 1GB of ram.

Click to collapse



Well, first, android and ios run totally different. Apple makes their own devices, therefore is easier to update and have consistency between updates. Android(gonna say Android, since there are a lot of different companies) runs on a plethora of devices, from 50$ to 1200$, each with their own customization, from different phone makers. That makes updates slower, because everyone needs to change the update to fit their own phone. And I am not talking just about customization. Hardware is also different. In terms of updates, Apple has the lead because they make a lower number of models. Apple releases 2-4 models each year, android releases thousands. Lower numbers of phones = easier to make the update compatible to each phone. Apple only appeals to people which have a lot of money to spend. Android appeals to everyone. There is no iPhone under 300$ in 2020 for example, while on Android there are hundreds. You want updates? Stay on ios. Don't come to the fun (and risky) side.


----------



## iOSisbetterthanAndroid (Jan 22, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Well, first, android and ios run totally different. Apple makes their own devices, therefore is easier to update and have consistency between updates. Android(gonna say Android, since there are a lot of different companies) runs on a plethora of devices, from 50$ to 1200$, each with their own customization, from different phone makers. That makes updates slower, because everyone needs to change the update to fit their own phone. And I am not talking just about customization. Hardware is also different. In terms of updates, Apple has the lead because they make a lower number of models. Apple releases 2-4 models each year, android releases thousands. Lower numbers of phones = easier to make the update compatible to each phone. Apple only appeals to people which have a lot of money to spend. Android appeals to everyone. There is no iPhone under 300$ in 2020 for example, while on Android there are hundreds. You want updates? Stay on ios. Don't come to the fun (and risky) side.

Click to collapse



But that's the problem. Even if I bought Samsung A71 which is $500 in my country I can't be sure that it will receive updates for more than a year. At this price point I could get an XR or SE. I want to try out an Android phone again, because they have better battery life than iPhones.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 22, 2021)

iOSisbetterthanAndroid said:


> But that's the problem. Even if I bought Samsung A71 which is $500 in my country I can't be sure that it will receive updates for more than a year. At this price point I could get an XR or SE. I want to try out an Android phone again, because they have better battery life than iPhones.

Click to collapse



You want to be safe on Android and have updates? Don't go for very expensive devices. The Android community view has shifted. The differences between mid range and high range are low. Instead of going for a 500$ phone that will get 1-2 updates, go for a 250$ phone which after 2-3 years, you change for another 250$. Again and again. You will have updates, security, in the same money.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## GeTex (Jan 22, 2021)

iOSisbetterthanAndroid said:


> *What phone should I buy?*
> 
> So far I've had very bad experiences with Android and Android wearables. I've used Sony (never again), Motorla (never again) and Huawei (NEVER AGAIN). Is there any good Android phone that receives updates for a longer time? I remember when Stagefright was a thing and I had 10 months old Sony Xperia L and I was eagerly waiting for Android 5 to be released. After I read about Stagefright I started to look forward to security updates and I went to Sony, they told me there's nothing they can do and it's up to Google to release a security update. So I contacted Google and they said they already fixed the issue and I have to contact my phone's manufacturer to find out whether or not I will receive security updates for my Android device. So I contacted Sony again and they obviously didn't care about me and wanted me to leave them alone. After that I purchased an iPhone 5s that received it's latest security update on 14 January 2021.
> 
> Is there any manufacturer out there that releases updates for a longer time like Apple? Don't recommend me Pixel because they don't sell it over here. Also, funny thing is that Android phones have worse cameras and are slower even though they have more megapixels and RAM. I also have Motorla e something and it has 2GB of ram and it's slower and freezes more than my old iPhone 5s on 1GB of ram.

Click to collapse



Sounds more like you came here to brag about iOS than find an android phone

Google Devices such as the pixel had the longest update timeline with around 3-4 years support, The pixel has an international version sold so not sure why you couldn't get it.

Huawei devices are actually extremely nice and their current flagship by far blows away even the current flagship iPhone for quality.

All patches for OS, security fixes, and other things very much are in the hands of not only the OEM but the carrier to make OTA's available for the device, google is somewhat unique since they push their own OTA's without the carrier getting involved.

On top of that any unlocked device that can flash Lineage OS or similar have community support and security updates, my galaxy S3 is running Android 7.1.2 and my galaxy S5 is on android 10, even my LG Nexus 4 has 7.1.2. The original pixel has community support to 11 already and probably more to come


----------



## Blombardo (Jan 22, 2021)

627 pages.. wow.. I'm NOT reading all this.. lmao.

I'm the pickiest phone user on the planet...  I use flagship quality phones that offer every technology that exists; unlocked to use anywhere in the world and unlocked bootloaders to get full root and change operating system...

*Anyone aware of any companies that do custom designed phones?*  I would like to have one designed and made... When searching for Mil Spec phones I've come across so many manufacturers that I've never heard of.... would be nice if there was a wiki of every phone manufacturer on the planet so I could start looking elsewhere as Samsung isn't doing it for me anymore; nokia gave up and motorola hasn't made anything I found impressive in almost 10 years...

The closest phone today to what I call perfect would be the upcoming Astro Slide from Planet Computer. it raised 1.8 million to get it made...  Maybe I should just beg that company to do some upgrades on their next model lmao...









						Astro Slide 5G Transformer
					

The most powerful 5G Smartphone and Pocket Computer hybrid | Check out 'Astro Slide 5G Transformer' on Indiegogo.




					www.indiegogo.com
				




*Must have features that it has: (rules out s21 and most s20  / note 20's)*
5g radio (the current best one available) with the  mmWave antennas for Verizon’s Ultra Wideband 5G network  = though I may want to use it on other carriers as well.

-unlocked bootloader
Memory card slot
headphone jack

*Features I really like*
-sliding qwerty keyboard ** most incredible feature to have.. I hate typing on a touch screen and loosing screen space to the keyboard
-Almost the fastest processor

*Features missing:*
no S pen built in
No removable battery
not quite mil spec rated.. I'd want mine a little tougher.
not quite big enough = 6.5 inch x3 or x4 wide would be ideal.

official info:


First 5G handheld device with full physical keyboard
RockUp™ slider hinge mechanism combines all the power of a mini laptop  with the functionality of a smartphone
Device features a large AMOLED 6.39" touchscreen display and a 48MP camera
Astro runs Android 11 and also supports Linux OSs, with a multi-boot option


-- my oldest favorite phones?
My perfect phone?

Droid 3 -

why?  It had

bootloader unlock
every feature on the planet at the time of its release
the best processor at the time of its release
Memory card slot
headphone slot
sliding qwerty keyboard
removable battery

What was it missing?
The not yet invented S pen

-Photon Q was almost as nice.. but no removable battery and way too small... I still own two of those.

Going back in time I was a HUGE fan of the Nokia communicator series -- clamshell phones -built in landscape mode with massive keyboards that would open like a laptop...

had they made the outside of it a touch screen I'd have married it...  the n9500 was a normal phone on the outside and a symbian laptop on the inside...  loved that phone.. still have it.. still works almost 15+ years later..  though its a shelf display now pretty useless aside from the games that I have on it.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 22, 2021)

Blombardo said:


> 627 pages.. wow.. I'm NOT reading all this.. lmao.
> 
> I'm the pickiest phone user on the planet...  I use flagship quality phones that offer every technology that exists; unlocked to use anywhere in the world and unlocked bootloaders to get full root and change operating system...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Interesting requirements. Got a few questions about it
How would you use it? Simply to respond to some messages or browse? Or do you want to write a 3 page documents, start coding on it and so on? What's the purpose of the keyboard? 
What's up with latest processor requirement ? Nowadays even a mid range is capable enough of almost everything. Antutu scores aren't everything.


----------



## iOSisbetterthanAndroid (Jan 22, 2021)

GeTex said:


> Sounds more like you came here to brag about iOS than find an android phone
> 
> Google Devices such as the pixel had the longest update timeline with around 3-4 years support, The pixel has an international version sold so not sure why you couldn't get it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, I did not. I just said what I appreciate in a phone! AND I SAID NO GOOGLE DEVICES! NO GOOGLE DEVICES! THEY DON'T SELL THOSE HERE! They don't sell it in Poland and if I wanna get one it's through some sketchy store.

Huawei blows and it doesn't blow away current iPhone for quality. I even asked my Chinese friends. iPhones have better camera for example.

Yeah, I'm not going to install a random OS on my phone. I'd want it to be officially supported. I went through that with Sony Xperia L and I don't want o repeat it.

Your advice is useless


----------



## JamesCaywood (Jan 22, 2021)

Anyone know a good new phone to root ? Right now I have the Samsungnote 9  

Looking to update to a new phone since u cant root this one 

And new good phone works with Verizon to root ?


----------



## GeTex (Jan 23, 2021)

iOSisbetterthanAndroid said:


> No, I did not. I just said what I appreciate in a phone! AND I SAID NO GOOGLE DEVICES! NO GOOGLE DEVICES! THEY DON'T SELL THOSE HERE! They don't sell it in Poland and if I wanna get one it's through some sketchy store.
> 
> Huawei blows and it doesn't blow away current iPhone for quality. I even asked my Chinese friends. iPhones have better camera for example.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds more like you don't like what you are hearing, buy another iphone?

Huawei's Mate 40 Pro does indeed have the one of the very best camera's and possibly phone's on the market, but hey, at least your Chinese friends are the authority over actual testing.








						Camera test: iPhone 12 Pro Max vs. Mate 40 Pro vs. Xperia 1 II vs. Galaxy Note20 Ultra
					

We had a grand camera comparison planned for a while, but it's only now that we finally have all 2020 flagships that it can finally happen. Apple sure...




					www.gsmarena.com
				




I bring up the google devices because outside of it, you are going to have virtually no options, and if you aren't going to accept one of the single most well know built roms because its "some random os" then i think there's no helping you. Your requirements cannot be met from the sound of things.

My "useless" advice is reality of things


----------



## GeTex (Jan 23, 2021)

Blombardo said:


> 627 pages.. wow.. I'm NOT reading all this.. lmao.
> 
> I'm the pickiest phone user on the planet...  I use flagship quality phones that offer every technology that exists; unlocked to use anywhere in the world and unlocked bootloaders to get full root and change operating system...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



-5g radio (the current best one available) with the mmWave antennas for Verizon’s Ultra Wideband 5G network = though I may want to use it on other carriers as well.

-unlocked bootloader

These two requirements alone are currently not possible, verizon doesn't allow any device to use their 5ghz mm wave without being a verizon branded device so far and verizon branded devices all have locked bootloaders.

trust me I also hate the way phones have gone and evolved, from loss of replaceable batteries, headphone jack, micro sd slots, rounded screen corners, bezeless phones, curved screen edges, hole punch cameras and other non interrupted screens. i just don't miss physical keyboards as much.


----------



## iOSisbetterthanAndroid (Jan 23, 2021)

GeTex said:


> Sounds more like you don't like what you are hearing, buy another iphone?
> 
> Huawei's Mate 40 Pro does indeed have the one of the very best camera's and possibly phone's on the market, but hey, at least your Chinese friends are the authority over actual testing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so much for your reply. They don't really sell Google Devices in my country for whatever reason. I couldn't even find Nexus tablet, which I really wanted.
Huawei is not an option because none of their devices work properly. I have their wrist band (Huawei Band 3 Pro) and it stopped counting steps and has other problems and it's only a week old. Do I get help from anywhere? No! 

I can't believe you even recommend Huawei after all what has happened. I was expecting people recommend me Samsung phones etc that receive security updates for years.


----------



## Deleted member 1890170 (Jan 23, 2021)

To root a phone's Android an unlocked bootloader is required in any case. Hence you should concentrate on phones that either have bootloader already unlocked, or their bootloader can directly get unlocked by you (  keyword: fastboot method  ) or their bootloader can get unlocked by you with appropriate OEM code.


----------



## Raiz (Jan 23, 2021)

JamesCaywood said:


> Anyone know a good new phone to root ? Right now I have the Samsungnote 9
> 
> Looking to update to a new phone since u cant root this one
> 
> And new good phone works with Verizon to root ?

Click to collapse



If you're searching fo ra good phone to root, you must search a popular phone with an active community behind it, because root is cool, but at some point custom ROMs are just more exciting than root. Oneplus phones are good in that field, Pixel phone also. Not Huawei since they don't allow anymore to unlock the bootloader.
Samsung gives a pretty hard time to root users but still possible.

And actually your galaxy note 9 is rootable: Here's the guide on how to


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 23, 2021)

iOSisbetterthanAndroid said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. They don't really sell Google Devices in my country for whatever reason. I couldn't even find Nexus tablet, which I really wanted.
> Huawei is not an option because none of their devices work properly. I have their wrist band (Huawei Band 3 Pro) and it stopped counting steps and has other problems and it's only a week old. Do I get help from anywhere? No!
> 
> I can't believe you even recommend Huawei after all what has happened. I was expecting people recommend me Samsung phones etc that receive security updates for years.

Click to collapse



Samsung doesn't update their phones that much. Barely got 3 updates on my last Samsung device and that with a lot of delay. So far, my current device, from xiaomi, is the one that was updated quite often. For example, I like the fact that they update every system app, something unheard of on Samsung. Also, their customization makes rooting kind of pointless. If you want to go with Android, go with xiaomi. Again, with mid range devices, in order to be on the safe side. 

Huawei used to be better ranked than xiaomi, but latest bootloader changes and latest ban from US and so on made it worse and worse. Samsung doesn't play fetch with devs as well. Xiaomi is likely what you could get. As a side note, their status bar is similar to iphones, would be a smooth transition. Hope you have fun!


----------



## GeTex (Jan 23, 2021)

iOSisbetterthanAndroid said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. They don't really sell Google Devices in my country for whatever reason. I couldn't even find Nexus tablet, which I really wanted.
> Huawei is not an option because none of their devices work properly. I have their wrist band (Huawei Band 3 Pro) and it stopped counting steps and has other problems and it's only a week old. Do I get help from anywhere? No!
> 
> I can't believe you even recommend Huawei after all what has happened. I was expecting people recommend me Samsung phones etc that receive security updates for years.

Click to collapse



Most Samsung devices I have owned got 2 years or 3 years of support rarely and thats about it, I've never liked samsungs support cycle since typically its 2 years features and 3 years security.

I really dislike my experience with sony devices honestly, i'd never recommend them
I liked most of motorola's before they became part of lenovo
Sad they don't sell google devices in your country
Huawei high end devices are typically really good, even google used them to make the nexus 6p. I have loved the last few I used, they even helped pioneer new tech like 5G. I recommend them but not the cheaper ones. I've never tried the budget devices.

Alot of Androids support and the reason I stay with it is community driven which allows some seriously old devices to get modern security and updates. I get you don't want to go that way but sadly there are no Long term Servicing built phones on the market for android

It's funny you bring this up because the market has a demand for midline phones with extended software support. a Big change was with Android 10 that security updates can be pushed via playstore and no longer require a full OS update to receive these updates.

Im not trying to be a ****, but I really do try and give honest opinions here, I've owned many many devices, my sig is only my "current" devices in ownership, but all in all I have owned about 60 or so different Android phones over the years.

I have a bit of hate for Samsung these days, but we also get different phones in the USA that are Qualcomm based, the rest of the world like you gets the Exynos based devices so I really cannot comment.


----------



## GeTex (Jan 23, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Samsung doesn't update their phones that much. Barely got 3 updates on my last Samsung device and that with a lot of delay. So far, my current device, from xiaomi, is the one that was updated quite often. For example, I like the fact that they update every system app, something unheard of on Samsung. Also, their customization makes rooting kind of pointless. If you want to go with Android, go with xiaomi. Again, with mid range devices, in order to be on the safe side.
> 
> Huawei used to be better ranked than xiaomi, but latest bootloader changes and latest ban from US and so on made it worse and worse. Samsung doesn't play fetch with devs as well. Xiaomi is likely what you could get. As a side note, their status bar is similar to iphones, would be a smooth transition. Hope you have fun!

Click to collapse



I always forget Xiaomi, I never owned one but i've heard good things, alot of people tell me they feel kinda cheapish though which turned me off, I typically buy Flagship devices


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 23, 2021)

GeTex said:


> I always forget Xiaomi, I never owned one but i've heard good things, alot of people tell me they feel kinda cheapish though which turned me off, I typically buy Flagship devices

Click to collapse



Compared to glass flagships, a lot of xiaomi are made out of plastic. Can't speak for older xiaomis, but the one I got, xiaomi note 8 pro, plastic on his back is quite nice, almost you mistake that for glass. Either way, I have always used a case, plastic back or not. They could also feel cheapish because they are in fact cheaper. Xiaomi makes some part of their money by using ads and bloatware, lowering the selling point. All that can be easily disabled. But it isn't anything cheap about their phones. Their specs are very good and the flagships ones do compete with Samsung ones





						Compare Xiaomi Mi 11 vs. Samsung Galaxy S21 5G - GSMArena.com
					






					m.gsmarena.com


----------



## GeTex (Jan 23, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Compared to glass flagships, a lot of xiaomi are made out of plastic. Can't speak for older xiaomis, but the one I got, xiaomi note 8 pro, plastic on his back is quite nice, almost you mistake that for glass. Either way, I have always used a case, plastic back or not. They could also feel cheapish because they are in fact cheaper. Xiaomi makes some part of their money by using ads and bloatware, lowering the selling point. All that can be easily disabled. But it isn't anything cheap about their phones. Their specs are very good and the flagships ones do compete with Samsung ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's not bad, minus the usb 2.0 lol Im not a major MIUI fan but it's not terrible.


----------



## iOSisbetterthanAndroid (Jan 23, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Samsung doesn't update their phones that much. Barely got 3 updates on my last Samsung device and that with a lot of delay. So far, my current device, from xiaomi, is the one that was updated quite often. For example, I like the fact that they update every system app, something unheard of on Samsung. Also, their customization makes rooting kind of pointless. If you want to go with Android, go with xiaomi. Again, with mid range devices, in order to be on the safe side.
> 
> Huawei used to be better ranked than xiaomi, but latest bootloader changes and latest ban from US and so on made it worse and worse. Samsung doesn't play fetch with devs as well. Xiaomi is likely what you could get. As a side note, their status bar is similar to iphones, would be a smooth transition. Hope you have fun!

Click to collapse



How can I be sure that Huawei will receive updates? I didn't know Samsung has problems releasing updates. Thanks for the heads up. I was just thinking of getting Samsung.
I don't want Chinese devices and Xiaomi has had problems with privacy and they've spied on their users. I wouldn't trust those Chinese devices.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 23, 2021)

iOSisbetterthanAndroid said:


> How can I be sure that Huawei will receive updates? I didn't know Samsung has problems releasing updates. Thanks for the heads up. I was just thinking of getting Samsung.
> I don't want Chinese devices and Xiaomi has had problems with privacy and they've spied on their users. I wouldn't trust those Chinese devices.

Click to collapse



The question would be who doesn't spy on you for your data? That's how money are being made nowadays. Even Apple for sure knows a thing or two about your habits at least. If you want complete privacy don't use a smartphone. And huawei were the ones that spied for the Chinese, not xiaomi. With this in mind, go for the one that has the best offer. Given almost everyone needs to make a skin for their updates, adding more features as well, only Google and apple are giving out fast updates. The rest need some time.


----------



## iOSisbetterthanAndroid (Jan 23, 2021)

GeTex said:


> Most Samsung devices I have owned got 2 years or 3 years of support rarely and thats about it, I've never liked samsungs support cycle since typically its 2 years features and 3 years security.
> 
> I really dislike my experience with sony devices honestly, i'd never recommend them
> I liked most of motorola's before they became part of lenovo
> ...

Click to collapse



Currently I also have a Motorola phone, but it's a cheap device, so I won't complain about it.
I am glad that someone else but me has had bad experiences with Sony. I was fairly surprised by the negative experiences I had considering they have trusted products like Playstation, which I've never had any problems with.

Yeah, I'm not sure from where to get Nexus devices. I have found some sketchy sites with bad reviews and people complaining about the delivery and having other issues and I really can't afford a headache. It's also funny that Nexus should cost as much as iPhone SE but in my country both of the devices cost at least $150 more. Not really sure how the taxes in the US work, but over here none of the devices are as 'cheap' as people claim them to be on YouTube reviews etc.

I have owned 3 Huawei phones and they're pretty good. What I don't like about Huawei is what's going on right now and it influences European users as well.
Thanks for the heads up with Samsung, by the way. 

I still get security updates for my iPad Mini 2, which I purchased in 2014, but my father's tablet (Lenovo) doesn't get any updates and he can't even surf the web with it anymore. It's that outdated. 

Android has many better features than iOS and to my understanding not everything depends on Google. The Motorola I have has a very bad dark theme support. It's just awful. Settings is in light mode, phone app has light mode even when I have chosen to use dark theme. 

I have never used Android 10. I'm curious how it looks like. Does everyone receive security updates no matter what? 

The problem I have with many Android manufactures is that they have too many phones and the names can get confusing and you never know how long their phones will be supported. I really want to officially move to Android and use the same phone for years + receive security updates. Security updates are the only reason why I'd actually go with the iPhone. In reality Android is better than iOS in many things, but there are just too many phones + lack of updates and customer service can be quite bad. Especially in Eastern Europe.

I'm not sure about Huawei nor Xiaomi, because they've had many issues lately.


----------



## iOSisbetterthanAndroid (Jan 23, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> The question would be who doesn't spy on you for your data? That's how money are being made nowadays. Even Apple for sure knows a thing or two about your habits at least. If you want complete privacy don't use a smartphone. And huawei were the ones that spied for the Chinese, not xiaomi. With this in mind, go for the one that has the best offer. Given almost everyone needs to make a skin for their updates, adding more features as well, only Google and apple are giving out fast updates. The rest need some time.

Click to collapse


Chinese company Xiaomi collecting private browsing data of millions of people via its web browser | Daily Mail Online 
Huawei also spied on your data, here in Poland.
Poland arrests Huawei worker on allegations of spying for China | Huawei | The Guardian 
With Apple there has been no such issue and Apple has responded very quickly regarding the privacy concerns. Also, I know when Apple is spying on me.
Shame. But now I know to avoid Samsung. Thanks


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 23, 2021)

iOSisbetterthanAndroid said:


> Chinese company Xiaomi collecting private browsing data of millions of people via its web browser | Daily Mail Online
> Huawei also spied on your data, here in Poland.
> Poland arrests Huawei worker on allegations of spying for China | Huawei | The Guardian
> With Apple there has been no such issue and Apple has responded very quickly regarding the privacy concerns. Also, I know when Apple is spying on me.
> Shame. But now I know to avoid Samsung. Thanks

Click to collapse



Agreed, that was a mistake from xiaomi. On the other hand, I ve never used stock browsers. Always downloaded those browsers i rely on. And some of these browsers have the privacy nailed down. Pixel smartphones in europe.... You could try to get one from Germany. Idealo.de is the website. Also, Amazon is reliable.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## iOSisbetterthanAndroid (Jan 23, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Agreed, that was a mistake from xiaomi. On the other hand, I ve never used stock browsers. Always downloaded those browsers i rely on. And some of these browsers have the privacy nailed down. Pixel smartphones in europe.... You could try to get one from Germany. Idealo.de is the website. Also, Amazon is reliable.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the site! Any idea if the phones there are unlocked?
Google Pixel 4a ab 349,00 € (Januar 2021 Preise) | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de  for example this one?


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 23, 2021)

iOSisbetterthanAndroid said:


> Thanks for the site! Any idea if the phones there are unlocked?
> Google Pixel 4a ab 349,00 € (Januar 2021 Preise) | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de  for example this one?

Click to collapse



They should be unlocked from operators.


----------



## GeTex (Jan 23, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> They should be unlocked from operators.

Click to collapse



All Pixel devices are carrier unlocked, there are no carrier locked variants, some are bootloader locked but thats really a US market and EE problem from what I hear. My Experience with Android 10 is security updates are pushed based on the base OS version(revision #) and at least all google devices have no issue with this, i can't comment on custom rom build

Huawei spying claims have some truth to them but no more than other carriers. On the comment about apple, they do not "leak" user data but they sate within their own terms that they harvest user data for "purposes of improving the software, and providing a better user experience" whatever that's means, google has similar wording in the Android OS itself. I've like my Huawei devices so far, Ipart of the advantage of running custom software and roms is you can compile it yourself with the source, meaning you know exactly what the device is running, and spying should become minimal concern outside of google apps, which you could always run ubuntu touch, or a google-less system. it's one of androids best qualities is the fact you can write an entire OS from scratch if you wanted and be sure every app you either wrote or compiled yourself and that you did almost everything in your power to prevent spying.

The Xiaomi spying i'm familiar with and i think thats what turned me off to them, although I could Custom OS those devices as well if i needed to.

I ordered a 4a recently when my Pixel 1 died, if you can get one, i think you'd be happy, that is, if you can get one

My ipad 2 hasn't recieved updates in years being end of life. Lucky your mini does


----------



## Blombardo (Jan 23, 2021)

GeTex said:


> These two requirements alone are currently not possible, verizon doesn't allow any device to use their 5ghz mm wave without being a verizon branded device so far and verizon branded devices all have locked bootloaders.

Click to collapse




There is a paid service on XDA somewhere - hidden - from one of its users who has samsung proprietary tools that can unlock the bootloader even on locked verizon usa snapdragon s20 series phones...  I haven't found the actual email or many reviews so provide you a link however.. I'd be willing to pay the 150 if I like the phone...

I realize I can't get all that I want - so in effect I'm going to have to have one made to my specs - which is my goal... to partner with a company that has the ability to help engineer and manufacture a phone for me...  Thats the only way I will get what I want. lol


Edit; found the paid service:








						[Android][UNSAMLOCK] Bootloader Unlock for Samsung US/Canada Devices
					

This thread is @svetius approved  NOTE: The OneUI 3.1 bootloader (March 2021 security update and later) will bypass the unlock token, Do not update or bump your bootloader version. So If you ever take the update and you can downgrade go for it...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 23, 2021)

Blombardo said:


> There is a paid service on XDA somewhere - hidden - from one of its users who has samsung proprietary tools that can unlock the bootloader even on locked verizon usa snapdragon s20 series phones...  I haven't found the actual email or many reviews so provide you a link however.. I'd be willing to pay the 150 if I like the phone...
> 
> I realize I can't get all that I want - so in effect I'm going to have to have one made to my specs - which is my goal... to partner with a company that has the ability to help engineer and manufacture a phone for me...  Thats the only way I will get what I want. lol

Click to collapse



How about using the Samsung fold? It isn't exactly a keyboard, but it could the next best thing.


----------



## Blombardo (Jan 23, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Interesting requirements. Got a few questions about it
> How would you use it? Simply to respond to some messages or browse? Or do you want to write a 3 page documents, start coding on it and so on? What's the purpose of the keyboard?
> What's up with latest processor requirement ? Nowadays even a mid range is capable enough of almost everything. Antutu scores aren't everything.

Click to collapse




I'm a mobile tech - I carry 3 phones and a couple computers with me everywhere I go with a van and a bunch of toolboxes for various jobs.  I might be hotspotting a video conference call while programming a new server- while updating firmware on a security system or who knows what...  I work for four large banks, 10 large food chains, multiple hotels and countless other businesses as a subcontractor so my job varies... I might be working on a dos based monochrome monitor CNC machine at a steel mill today and who knows what kind of security system tomorrow...

Finding laptops are also getting very hard in todays world when I need physical connections that are just disapearing in the race to sell skinny stuff...

I'm getting tired of carrying 3 phones everywhere; o I forgot my verizon Mifi also has to tag along...   but I need a strong signal and not many phones here in the usa have dual sim card ability so I run att / verizon and a sprint so I have signal everywhere.

When you video conference with someone who you can not understand - it's handy to type back and forth in the chat...  without a physical keyboard on your phone you loose too much screen real estate on these conferencing apps... and carying a separate keyboard for your phone is not handy.. though I do carry keyboards for servers and workstation jobs; lol


----------



## Blombardo (Jan 23, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> How about using the Samsung fold? It isn't exactly a keyboard, but it could the next best thing.

Click to collapse



Thanks. its an.. interesting looking phone..

But it has no SD card support which is a dealbreaker.  The world will end before I buy a phone that doesnt have an sd card...  I gave up my removable battery.. might have to give up the h eadphone jack.. but I make money based off of images that are saved to my phone - and if my phone breaks on a job.. that means I dont get paid... unless I have a memory card I can rip out and recover...

(climbing cell towers - working on tops of large buildings... holding a phone up to video conference someone in a windy day... its happened before and will happen again)  Even a mil spec phone can't survive a drop 20 floors down...

And before you say -- oh just go back and take more images... easier said than done when some sites are on a govt controlled property with 4 layers of security to get through... you're not going back without a lot of red tape... lol


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 23, 2021)

Blombardo said:


> Thanks. its an.. interesting looking phone..
> 
> But it has no SD card support which is a dealbreaker.  The world will end before I buy a phone that doesnt have an sd card...  I gave up my removable battery.. might have to give up the h eadphone jack.. but I make money based off of images that are saved to my phone - and if my phone breaks on a job.. that means I dont get paid... unless I have a memory card I can rip out and recover...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What about the LG G8x Dual screen? And for photo backup, you could set a link to a owned server. Just upload there every time to take a photos. Or whatsapp(or other encrypted app) has an option to send messages to yourself. You could save the photo there instantly, even in the case your phone gets totally destroyed.

Or you could buy a portable micro/mini pc, like this one ( https://liliputing.com/2018/12/gpd-micro-is-a-tiny-299-laptop-aimed-at-it-pros-coming-in-2019.html)

Your phone acts like a camera and hotspot. Every photo you take gets sent immediately to the micro pc.


----------



## GeTex (Jan 24, 2021)

Blombardo said:


> There is a paid service on XDA somewhere - hidden - from one of its users who has samsung proprietary tools that can unlock the bootloader even on locked verizon usa snapdragon s20 series phones...  I haven't found the actual email or many reviews so provide you a link however.. I'd be willing to pay the 150 if I like the phone...
> 
> I realize I can't get all that I want - so in effect I'm going to have to have one made to my specs - which is my goal... to partner with a company that has the ability to help engineer and manufacture a phone for me...  Thats the only way I will get what I want. lol

Click to collapse



I hear what you mean but there is many issues with that

Phones have to be certified by the FCC in the USA because they operate on frequencies that are not public and above allowed power levels for anything unlicensed anyways. This means every one off custom phone would have to go through the FCC approval process and receive a FCC ID AND IMEI. Next comes radio bands, for example, Verizon owns their mmwave band and has the right to control what devices can authenticate on the band, they likely use IMEI checking to prevent capable but non whitelisted IMEI's from accessing this band. This goes for other carriers to some extent, but by far Verizon and what used to be sprint controlled their networks like this and probably still do. You can't just "brute force this" because the tower checks for the IMEI and spoofing/duplicating IMEI's is a federal crime. To add on most carriers are going to VoLTE only, which requires carriers to develop a IMS profile for each and every device individually to make it capable of SMS over IMS and VoLTE, along with maintaining proper E911 support which is legally required. Extra features like Wifi Calling and Video calling would have to be added here as well. You could try and shortcut this by using google voice for everything over data and run a data only radio however.

If you get past all the issues there, you still are stuck with the R&D that goes into a device like a phone which isn't a simple ordeal, and many companies spend hundreds of thousands by the time they are done designing, certifying, and testing devices. If your goal truly is to build a "custom" phone, you might be better off trying to build one using a Pi and attaching a cellular radio to it and making all the software yourself and adding hardware from there, the device would be a brick phone but that's the closest you'd get.


----------



## GeTex (Jan 24, 2021)

Blombardo said:


> I'm a mobile tech - I carry 3 phones and a couple computers with me everywhere I go with a van and a bunch of toolboxes for various jobs.  I might be hotspotting a video conference call while programming a new server- while updating firmware on a security system or who knows what...  I work for four large banks, 10 large food chains, multiple hotels and countless other businesses as a subcontractor so my job varies... I might be working on a dos based monochrome monitor CNC machine at a steel mill today and who knows what kind of security system tomorrow...
> 
> Finding laptops are also getting very hard in todays world when I need physical connections that are just disapearing in the race to sell skinny stuff...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why not get a Panasonic Toughbook CF-20for your laptop? Industrial laptops aren't nuking ports the same, just like at Panasonic's Toughbooks and the Getac stuff. Just use a Google-Fi sim since it roams most carriers as an MVNO for your phone?


----------



## PDXZombie (Jan 24, 2021)

Blombardo said:


> Thanks. its an.. interesting looking phone..
> 
> But it has no SD card support which is a dealbreaker.  The world will end before I buy a phone that doesnt have an sd card...  I gave up my removable battery.. might have to give up the h eadphone jack.. but I make money based off of images that are saved to my phone - and if my phone breaks on a job.. that means I dont get paid... unless I have a memory card I can rip out and recover...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been interested in a new phone and I've been following this discussion about your phone spec requirements. I just stumbled onto the Purism phones - made in USA, user replaceable battery, has SD card expansion slot.

Librem 5 - $799 - https://shop.puri.sm/shop/librem-5/ (Not made in the USA)
Librem 5 USA - $1,999  - https://shop.puri.sm/shop/librem-5-usa/ (Made in the USA)

Blombardo - when you talked about needing a good way to back up photos, it got me thinking about that. I am a contractor and I often will take photos of existing conditions or of work installed to show customers and alleviate some liability for myself.

Because of convenience, it'd be nice to not have to lug around a digital camera for the piece of mind of a phone that could fail, and have difficult data recovery options.

I really like the OnePlus 8T,  but maybe my new procedure involves connecting a USB to copy the photos off my phone before I leave a site.


----------



## Blombardo (Jan 26, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> What about the LG G8x Dual screen?
> 
> Or you could buy a portable micro/mini pc, like this one ( https://liliputing.com/2018/12/gpd-micro-is-a-tiny-299-laptop-aimed-at-it-pros-coming-in-2019.html)

Click to collapse



I really like the design of that Dual screen phone - though its not 5g (not a dealbreaker) and only 500.ish its cheap...   they have another for 1100 I just found that may be better for me; I'll be going down that rabbit hole for a while.. reminds me of my old N9500.  
https://www.lg.com/us/mobile-phones/g8x-thinq-dual-screen/specs#iw_comp1552886069288

*So your suggestion is likely a phone I will buy... and play with.. maybe not love and use always but its now on my want list...

Unfortunately I'm even pickier about my PC's... I am forever throwing money at things that are always missing features... I haven't see a laptop that I'd be excited about owning in many years... every time I see a 'good one' its always missing a LOT of things I want... heck cant even get an rj45 port anymore on most of them... yea have fun programming that server with your laptop - and a usb adapter sticking out and over the edge of the tiny table its precariously perched on... (gonna fall off when you bump it for sure now lol)

I've owned mini pc's like that; though I think my favorite was the old 12 inch dell XPS m1210... circa windows XP  it had a 3g cell chip - dedicated graphics to play almost any game (on medium settings *part of a series of nvidia chips notorious for overheating and failing.. I've fixed mine 3x at least over the years) - it had a crazy amount of inputs/outputs -  a dvd drive - camera that could swivel at different angles different from the monitor - bluetooth - you name it.. if the technology existed back then it was in this tiny machine... packed tight full of awesome tech... I still have 2 that I use randomly for  light use aorund the house


----------



## Blombardo (Jan 26, 2021)

GeTex said:


> I hear what you mean but there is many issues with that
> 
> ...they likely use IMEI checking to prevent capable but non whitelisted IMEI's from accessing this band. This goes for other carriers to some extent, but by far Verizon and what used to be sprint controlled their networks like this and probably still do. You can't just "brute force this" because the tower checks for the IMEI and spoofing/duplicating IMEI's is a federal crime.
> 
> To add on most carriers are going to VoLTE only, which requires carriers to develop a IMS profile for each and every device individually to make it capable of SMS over IMS and VoLTE, along with maintaining proper E911 support which is legally required. Extra features like Wifi Calling and Video calling would have to be added here as well. You could try and shortcut this by using google voice for everything over data and run a data only radio however.

Click to collapse



I'm more inclined to find other companies I've never heard of that make phones; then offer suggestions to see if they might incorporate ideas... unlkely sure.. but more likely than me spending six figures on a phone that a couple thousand people might buy...  I'm a big opponent of Planned obsolescence and am annoyed by companies (all of them ) employing this tactic...  I'd build a phone - in the exact same case - in a modular way that would allow a user to keep the 80% that works.. the screen - case - inputs - buttons - etc... and when it comes time to upgrade they'd just order a new modem - Camera module - memory Storage board -  or a new Processor/ram board... I'd do the same for a laptop design as well - a completely separated peripherals controller  that would plug into a removable control board - with a separate processor/ram - separate graphics - etc..   You could keep your screen forever; your case - battery size and shape would never change... universal design that anyone who cares what it looks like would hate it...  You'd pick 12 inch - 15  or 18 inch - the boards would be designed to fit into the 12; so the 18 would simply let you have additional options and more peripherals or storage.. etc.    I'd also design the screens to be swappable so you could throw the 12 inch onto the 18 and it would work ... (look stupid but work) - and vice versa on the 18 to 12...   Same power - and interface - future proofed for 16k resolution or whatever crazy stuff is 10 years away... maybe not that crazy.. but some future proofing;   I'd also offer different thicknesses of the case.. single double and quadruple thickness - you want more ports? more batteries? more storage? no problem.. all the parts will fit into any of them...

I loved your very technical post and respect what your saying as true... so true...  I have to wonder about changing imei's however; I've heard rumors about that being against the law.. but the same applies to changing vin numbers on cars - or odometer readings...    Here where I live there are exceptions - where you CAN change vin numbers - odometer readings - in the act of repairing a vehicle - rebuilding or creating something new from other parts...  I would have to imagine that if you had broken your phones motherboard with imei #1- and you replaced it with another brand new board never used that needs programmed -- then theres nothing illegal happening as you are assigning your original number to a repaired phone...

The laws are in place to prevent criminal activity such as buying / not paying for or stealing a phone - then circumventing its blacklist by changing the number...  I see this often on facebook / craigslist... Selling the Latest Greatest $1000.00 phone for 500.00; oh and by the way its going to have the wrong model number under phone info.. cough cough; not going to jail thanks.


The info you provided about VOLTE is such an important thing to understand... as a Visible customer - I believe they have something very strange going on... their phone compatibility list is TINY; and of those model numbers you can't even buy the verizon version - you have to buy THEIR version...  buying the unlocked samsung version - you'll go through 10 or 15 boxes of brand new unlocked phones and 99% of the imei's will jot activate on their network.. randomly one out of 10 might.. ((same model number phones too;  very strange)

Suffice to say; their service is crazy affordable... but I'm picky about my phone so I'm likely going to have to give up their service...

Thanks for your helpful post!


----------



## Blombardo (Jan 26, 2021)

GeTex said:


> Why not get a Panasonic Toughbook CF-20for your laptop? Industrial laptops aren't nuking ports the same, just like at Panasonic's Toughbooks and the Getac stuff. Just use a Google-Fi sim since it roams most carriers as an MVNO for your phone?

Click to collapse



Good idea; but I really really really NEED a normal phone - that I can use daily - that doesnt annoy me non stop every time I touch it...  Really sick of carrying 3 phones around...

I own a couple older toughbooks... I've bought various cool things over the years...  they just have such a crazy asking price... I generally buy things THAT expensive -- broken - and fix it myself to save a buck.. or a few thousand;lol

Getac? never heard of them. Thanks for the tip. looking them up now; 

Thats a couple suggestions of companies I've never heard of.. WAY TO GO; thats what I'm talking about! lol


----------



## Blombardo (Jan 26, 2021)

PDXZombie said:


> Purism phones - made in USA, user replaceable battery, has SD card expansion slot.
> 
> Librem 5 - $799 - https://shop.puri.sm/shop/librem-5/ (Not made in the USA)
> Librem 5 USA - $1,999  - https://shop.puri.sm/shop/librem-5-usa/ (Made in the USA)

Click to collapse



Nice to see a company filling the niche' category... I have customers worried about being spied on and those Librem phones may be a good suggestion for them.

Unfortunately for me -- I get 1099'd from a few hundred companies a year - a lot of them use proprietary android (sometimes ios) software that is required to interface with their devices...  I couldn't risk using a linux offshoot with an android emulator and hope that it would work when my livelyhood is on the line...  if it was a personal phone using standard common google apps; and the occasional game that millions of others play that MIGHT the emulator .. maybe...   

I can't see paying an extra 800.00 just for properly sourced stuff from the USA.. personally I'm not worried about being spied on; lol

Cool phone though; I've got them noted down to learn more about later.
Thanks.


----------



## GeTex (Jan 26, 2021)

Blombardo said:


> I'm more inclined to find other companies I've never heard of that make phones; then offer suggestions to see if they might incorporate ideas... unlkely sure.. but more likely than me spending six figures on a phone that a couple thousand people might buy...  I'm a big opponent of Planned obsolescence and am annoyed by companies (all of them ) employing this tactic...  I'd build a phone - in the exact same case - in a modular way that would allow a user to keep the 80% that works.. the screen - case - inputs - buttons - etc... and when it comes time to upgrade they'd just order a new modem - Camera module - memory Storage board -  or a new Processor/ram board... I'd do the same for a laptop design as well - a completely separated peripherals controller  that would plug into a removable control board - with a separate processor/ram - separate graphics - etc..   You could keep your screen forever; your case - battery size and shape would never change... universal design that anyone who cares what it looks like would hate it...  You'd pick 12 inch - 15  or 18 inch - the boards would be designed to fit into the 12; so the 18 would simply let you have additional options and more peripherals or storage.. etc.    I'd also design the screens to be swappable so you could throw the 12 inch onto the 18 and it would work ... (look stupid but work) - and vice versa on the 18 to 12...   Same power - and interface - future proofed for 16k resolution or whatever crazy stuff is 10 years away... maybe not that crazy.. but some future proofing;   I'd also offer different thicknesses of the case.. single double and quadruple thickness - you want more ports? more batteries? more storage? no problem.. all the parts will fit into any of them...
> 
> I loved your very technical post and respect what your saying as true... so true...  I have to wonder about changing imei's however; I've heard rumors about that being against the law.. but the same applies to changing vin numbers on cars - or odometer readings...    Here where I live there are exceptions - where you CAN change vin numbers - odometer readings - in the act of repairing a vehicle - rebuilding or creating something new from other parts...  I would have to imagine that if you had broken your phones motherboard with imei #1- and you replaced it with another brand new board never used that needs programmed -- then theres nothing illegal happening as you are assigning your original number to a repaired phone...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Blombardo said:


> Good idea; but I really really really NEED a normal phone - that I can use daily - that doesnt annoy me non stop every time I touch it...  Really sick of carrying 3 phones around...
> 
> I own a couple older toughbooks... I've bought various cool things over the years...  they just have such a crazy asking price... I generally buy things THAT expensive -- broken - and fix it myself to save a buck.. or a few thousand;lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Google tried the modular phone idea already and scrapped it, there a few issues surrounding it, mostly components aren't typically the same size since as time goes on, electrical requirements change, you could make a phone like this but like my joke about the brick phone, it truly would be the size of an 80's satellite phone









						Project Ara - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




On the note of the IMEI, it's considered an electronic serial that is specific to the device hardware, since this is what the phone gets it's IMS profile from. Legally only the manufacturer and any legally authorized agents(repair shops, refurbishes) may touch the IMEI. None of the boards are sold to the public with a blank IMEI, they are all sold pre written, specialized tooling from qualcomm for example is needed to change this. In theory if your device failed and you did a low level chip repair that had a blank since its just the raw chip, you could imprint your old one, granted you are supposed to destroy the old chip to verify it cannot exist 2 at once. For legal reasons of this forum i cannot describe this any further but as a ex repair tech for a unnamed repair chain authorized by samsung, i've seen when it's done since legally they can do that, according the the law itself

(18 U.S. Code § 1029)

I suggested the laptops to help in aid of your quest to finding a better balance and solution, since the toughbooks and Getac stuff typically still have RS232 ports for example, my CF-19 MK8 is rather newish, has a 4G lte radio, 1 RS232, a VGA, RJ11, RJ45, 2 USB, a Mic and Headphone port, GPS. stuff like the CF31 can be even better with i/o ports


----------



## anant jain (Jan 27, 2021)

I am really confused between these phone and was hoping you guys can help me out.I cannot wait as my s9+ is broken. 

I saw a lot of reviews and it seems 8 is better than the 8t even tho the other one gets better hardware but a lot of bugs.7t pro is a good phone too, software wise sorted too but that popup camera is holding me back as i hope to use this phone for 3 years and have seen popup cam go bad on 2 phones in 1.5 years. 

8 is an obvious choice then but really confused bout the cameras,if you can shed some light on it that would be great.

Would really appreciate if you could help me out here


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 27, 2021)

anant jain said:


> I am really confused between these phone and was hoping you guys can help me out.I cannot wait as my s9+ is broken.
> 
> I saw a lot of reviews and it seems 8 is better than the 8t even tho the other one gets better hardware but a lot of bugs.7t pro is a good phone too, software wise sorted too but that popup camera is holding me back as i hope to use this phone for 3 years and have seen popup cam go bad on 2 phones in 1.5 years.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ultron 8 has a very good camera. Ultron 8t has almost the same camera, only a few differences. also, check this thread, maybe will help you really choose ultron 8









						OnePlus 8T vs OnePlus 8: what's changed with the new OnePlus phone?
					

What do you get with a T?




					www.google.com


----------



## Indra sweet heart (Jan 27, 2021)

Yes


----------



## shampow (Jan 30, 2021)

Hello, I have a rather small budget (~$250-300) and what I'm looking is:
Headphone jack, easy BL unlocking and active ROM developing.

Any ideas? can be a 2019 2020 model too I guess.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## NegativeImage (Feb 5, 2021)

Currently have a Samsung note 9. Im on first net, a division of at&t.

I want a new phone that I can root, degoogle and defacebook. I dont want a screen any smaller than what I have. I would actually probably even like going up to a 7" screen.

Must have USB c connections, removable SD card that doesn't format itself every time you drop your phone, a >good< camera, headphone jack

I play a handful of games, mostly idle stuff. 

Thoughts? Recommendations? Oh, and under $1k US


----------



## amartsg852 (Feb 5, 2021)

My current phone is realme 1 ^GB/128 GB + 128 GB microsd -- 4*A72+ 4*A53-- 3950 mAH
My last phone was Samsung Galaxy note 3-- used until it died then used it as a zombie
I do heavy multitasking on my phone and use is for my profession. I receive around 40 calls/day + play RPG -- never FPS. We have very poor and erratic internet in my area -- from peak time (6pm to 9pm ) you cannot load any site except you tube. youtube also will not play video at any resolution. 
requirements in a new phone

4 BIG cores+ 
8 GB RAM+ 
256 GB Storage + Micro SD card OR 512 GB storage+ 
3.5 mm jack+ or a phone below 100$
5000mAH battery or better
Budget 600$ (INR 40000)
USB -C charging. 10 W is good enough
Region India
Need to buy now because my charging port and battery is going.


----------



## dankcuddlybear (Feb 6, 2021)

I want to buy a phone that's future proof and, after the manufacturer stops releasing software updates, supported for a long time with custom ROMs. So my best choice is obviously a popular 5G flagship phone. It needs to have a good camera (4K 60FPS, I make lots of videos and I want them to look absolutely stunning), a Snapdragon (NOT Mediatek) chipset, and a micro SD card slot*.  Ideally it should be waterproof (I'm not too worried about getting it wet, except it rains a lot in the UK) and robust**, with a HDR display***.

Anyway, I'm considering these phones. I'd like to spend as little as possible. I haven't decided on one yet but my main concern is software support (official+unofficial). Even if I can't decide, someone else may find this list useful if they're unsure about what phone they want. The prices may not be accurate, but I looked for the best deals I could find from fairly reputable sites. None of these phones have Android 11 at the time of writing, but their manufacturer plans to release an update eventually, and some of them probably have an Android 11 custom ROM available for them already.

Sony Xperia 5 II (£800.00) - it has all the features I want, and includes a lovely 120Hz HDR BT.2020 OLED display, but it's very expensive. It has an IP68 water resistance rating.
Sony Xperia 1 III - it hasn't been released yet, and there's not much information on it, but it sports a Snapdradon 888 Chipset and features wireless charging (which I don't really need but it's still a nice option). It has an IP68 water resistance rating.
Asus Zenfone 7/Zenfone 7 Pro (£450) - the main camera and selfie camera are essentially the same, which does away with the pinhole/notch selfie camera design. Some people might be scared of breaking the motorized flip-up camera. You can record videos in 4K 120FPS or 8K 30FPS (although I don't see much point in recording 8K video unless you were making a movie perhaps). It has a smooth 90Hz HDR10+ super AMOLED display. It's not waterproof unfortunately, and there's no headphone jack (although I have a USB headset and bluetooth earbuds so I don't really use it much anyway). It's not yet available in the USA (although that might've changed by now).
LG V60 ThinQ 5G (£400.00) - this phone also has an 8K camera (again, quite pointless) and wireless charging. It also comes with a secondary display attatchment, which I don't see myself ever using. It has a 60Hz P-OLED display, same as the Google Pixel 2 XL which was prone to burn-in. It has an IP68 water resistance rating.
Nokia 8.3 5G (£300.00) - this phone has the least powerful chipset out of all phones in this list - a Snapdragon 765G, but I think it's still good enough. It claims to support the most 5G bands out of all phones, making it great for roaming. It has a 60Hz non-HDR IPS LCD display, and has no water resistance. The cheapest out of all phones in this list.
* I don't understand why so many manufacturers are getting rid of it. Sure it's slow compared to today's UFS internal storage but I like having the option to expand my storage for cheap. I like having all my photos, videos, music, APKs and other installation files on a removable card for convinience and in case my phone gets broken and I can't recover data from it. I would buy the Google Pixel 5 in an instant if only it had a micro SD card slot.
** Most phones just don't use screws or clips any more, they use adhesive. A stupid design choice IMO. The back plate is glued on in most phones, which I don't mind that much (at least a protective case will keep it on if the adhesive breaks down). But in some (like the Sony Xperia XZ1 compact) the screen is glued on instead. I bought mine used for £100 (1/5th of it's original price) and the screen kept popping off until I was able to fix it. Just imagine if I dropped it one day and the screen goes flying, ripping off the motherboard socket with it. Not good.
*** I have a sony Xperia XZ1 compact with a Triluminos display and it looks magnificent. There's no way I'm going back to ugly SDR displays. I use the camera a lot so I want to make sure my videos look good.


----------



## JamesCaywood (Feb 7, 2021)

Raiz said:


> If you're searching fo ra good phone to root, you must search a popular phone with an active community behind it, because root is cool, but at some point custom ROMs are just more exciting than root. Oneplus phones are good in that field, Pixel phone also. Not Huawei since they don't allow anymore to unlock the bootloader.
> Samsung gives a pretty hard time to root users but still possible.
> 
> And actually your galaxy note 9 is rootable: Here's the guide on how to

Click to collapse



Hmm weird I heard before it would never have root lmfao  probably bc its so old now  

What would be the best like updated phone to get to root for Verizon  ? Like that is maybe a year old or less


----------



## kksent (Feb 7, 2021)

Phone for my girlfriend - Budget 150$ - Currently she is using Samsung J3.

So i really want to find something decent for about 150$-200(maxx) for her but i don't know what to choose. She has too little storage what makes her crying (16gb) and sometimes she complains about picture quality.

What the phone needs:

Storage atleast 32gb
SD card slot?
Headphone jack
3gb+ ram
5'' (mightbe slightly more but her hands are tiny)
Not 2nd hand (prefer atleast sort of warranty for her)

I am out of the loop for current phone standards. I am using Xiaomi Redmi Note 4 and i am satisfied despite the fact that my internal speaker stopped working after 2 years and can't make calls properly - I would recommend her somekind of Xiaomi but maybe my bad experience should make me change my mind..?

What would you recommend? I guess having android 10+ is difficult but would like to hear your thoughts


----------



## Raiz (Feb 7, 2021)

JamesCaywood said:


> Hmm weird I heard before it would never have root lmfao  probably bc its so old now
> 
> What would be the best like updated phone to get to root for Verizon  ? Like that is maybe a year old or less

Click to collapse



Oooh I see, Verizon locks bootloaders too, so if you ever buy a new phone I strongly recommend an unlocked phone. Pixel in terms of updates are the best because they get updated first. And they're also a breeze to root. There's also a good community behind it, the phone isn't gigantic so to me the google pixel 5 would be a match


----------



## nihitthakkar (Feb 8, 2021)

Today, mobile phones are essential part of our life and to buy one is a very complicated part as there are many options in the market.
Its totally up to the individual person to select the phone for purchase. It is because everyone has different interest and needs.
Purchase the phone that fulfill you needs.


----------



## iXaidyiu (Feb 8, 2021)

I have been quite out of the loop of software updating and reviews for phones for now and my now Galaxy S10 has served me for about two years now and the battery really have shrinked a lot and often would die or overheat easily within daytime. 

I am now considering moving on to either the Sony Xperia 1 II which I can get my hands on with only around $750 in local stores or the S21 for $650 and $750 respectively on the 8+256GB config for non-plus and plus version locally.

Having said that my question, or drawback, for both sides of the coin is that there is a downgrade in resolution if I go for the S21(+) and possibly lack of a font changer on 1 II, last generation chipset and also possibly a short software support life given the state of Sony is in now.

To be honest I don't think 865 and 888 would be made much of a difference to me and I think the form factor and the look of the Mk.II is really much better than S21. But the lack of font changer (which means stuck with the ugly Roboto) and software support also are very important to me.

Which should I choose or maybe even some of my view made was wrong?


----------



## JamesCaywood (Feb 8, 2021)

Alright  does it play games good ? I play phone games alot lol


----------



## galaxys (Feb 8, 2021)

Agree with OnePlus which can handle gaming, but not sure about Verizon selling it...


----------



## Raiz (Feb 10, 2021)

JamesCaywood said:


> Alright  does it play games good ? I play phone games alot lol

Click to collapse



Yeah Oneplus phones (I got the 8) runs games flawlessly


----------



## iPuhhh (Feb 11, 2021)

Currently I have a honor view 10 for 3 years.
Now I want to buy a new phone for 2-3 years.
I would like a phone up to 750$ with an excellent camera (i'm interested in both photos and videos),
good battery life (to last for the whole day, if there is more, it's great),
120 hertz, bright screen with good resolution,
with good hardware (sometimes I like to play games) and software

Currently I choose between
OnePlus 8 Pro
Xiaomi Mi 11
Galaxy S20 FE

Can anyone recommend something and share their experience of use.
Thanks.


----------



## badlydrawnface (Feb 11, 2021)

I want to buy an unlocked phone within the 150-200 dollar range that is compatible with lineageos and works with cdma carriers like verizon.


----------



## Tsukazu (Feb 15, 2021)

Hey, I want to buy 2 phones (1 for me and other for my girldfriend but we share the same requisites so here it goes)

Budget 1000 euros
Main attributes:
- Autonomy (long life battery under use for many many hours) - we dont play games
- Very good camera (I love to take pictures so we want a top camera)
- Speed (a smartphone that we can rely on in 2/4 years)

We have always been using Samsung and we would like to avoid iPhone honestly. I have mac at home for work but I dont want to take advantage of the mac ecosystem because I dont like it at all.
Being very biased the best option I see is the Samsung S21 Ultra 5G since I have discount that I can apply to buy the 256GB model at 950 euros.

Given that what do you think?

The other options I have on the table are:

S20 Note Ultra 5G
S20 FE 5G
OnePlus 9 Pro

Note: I have a Samsung A70 and she has a Galaxy S7.


----------



## L0n3Gr3yW0lf (Feb 17, 2021)

Hello, my 3 year old Samsung Note 8 got the screen shattered in a corner at work (last year) and I've been using it for 6 months like this but it's very frustrating with all the pieces of glass broken and the aluminium frame crushed with very sharp edge making the phone hard to use at time (I put a film strip on the screen to  keep the glass fixed but the frame is still sharp as hell). I was hoping to get at least 4 years out of it after paying 500£ to get it new on grey market (actually I was lied by the seller that's a UK stock when it was actually from UEA market) brand new.

I need to replace it but I don't want to make contracts and the stupid prices of high end phones have gotten ridiculous (more expensive then tablets and laptops, sometimes even combined).
I'm looking st 1 to 2 generations older high end on the used market to lower the cost and keep it on the budget of 500£ with hope of using it for at least 3 more years (with the usually battery change as well, can't expect it to last that long give the phone's already used).

I have narrowed it down (somewhat) to OnePlus 7 Pro (around 400£), Samsung Note 10 Plus (450£), (disgruntley) Google Pixel 4 Xl (400£).
The thing is I find it hard to leave the Note because I love the pen, I use it often for notes, image editing, Excel spreadsheet editing. But the Note 10 Plus already got Android 9 to 10 and (soon) to 11 Update so I don't know if Samsung is willing to give more updates.
OnePlus 7 Pro looks amazing on paper and I would love so much to have that 90 Hz screen, it's the only thing I really feel the desire to have upgrade from the Note 8 (besides battery life). But j am getting tired of curved edge screen (I get so many accidental presses on my Note 8 that I can't even watch YouTube properly, every time I turn the phone to landscape it jumps to a different video).
Google Pixel 4 XL is quite old design by now and the k ly thing going for it (for me) is the 90 Hz screen. And I said disgruntley because I have difficulty trusting Google right now, they dump as many services as they start new ones and the poor showing of attention for Pixel 5 launch (the damn thing got less announcement time then their smart speakers) and troubling hardware QC and failures.

What I need the most from the phone is battery life (I have work shifts of over 12 hours long with commute time), beautiful screen (I'm a very visual person and interest in photography so I consume media), high performance on daily tasks (I don't like slowdowns as I juggle notes, IMs, web reading and YouTube). Cameras are not even a high priority (I have an Olympus OM-D E-M1 Mark III for that) but they are nice to haves in a pinch (like a proper ultra wide, wide and telephoto lens).

Is it really hard to ask these days for good phone experience at a reasonsable price with a hope of some longevity. I don't like wasting money on unnecessary features or upgrading just to flash out new phones or waste the planets resources.

PS. I tried really hard to justify getting into the iPhone system given that Apple is aiming to convert itself to ARM across the board so apps compatibility would be functionally identical on iPhones, iPads, Macs. But the price of switching everything makes my brain hurt: Note8 to iPhone, Buds Plus to AirPods Pro, Asus Zenbook Pro Duo to  MacBook M1 or iPad Pro.


----------



## DeirdreRoberts (Feb 18, 2021)

What can you say about the last iPhone?


----------



## quintapole (Feb 19, 2021)

Hey, I am looking to buy an android smartphone for about 200 to 300 Euros (Germany) but the main requirement I have is that it has a LED notification light. I also want to avoid Chinese brands because I am unsure about the Google Play Store situation.


----------



## DubbaThony (Feb 19, 2021)

Hi all,

My OnePlus 5 (non-T) is getting dated and Im looking into replacements... You could argue it's good enough but chip is not keeping up anymore that well, screen has multiple burnins, I should replace battery and audiojack as that got mildly used up.. I dont think patching it up is worthwhile, so...

Im looking into mission impossible.. Im trying to find old-style new-age phone if that makes sense, let me write down what do I have in mind:

What do I need:
screen - must be AMOLED, 5.7 or bigger, some reasonable resolution if any 90hz+ exists thats sweet bonus (but not strictly speaking a need)
chipset - Im aiming high-end - snapdragons - 865 to 888 or so. Prefered snapdragon over anything.
ram - at least 6 gigs, but preferably more
hard no-go for punchholes / notches
battery must suffice for heavy daily use
internal storage 64 should be enough
Not LG - I had few and at one point or another and each of them was pain in the back in some way.

Stuff that many care about but I literally couldnt care less:
cameras - I dont care, can be even desoldered, zero-argument for me, just signal Im dropping cash into drain (have to pay for that)
screen/body ratio, weight, etc - As long as weight is sub half kilo Im good.
thickness etc. -As long as it's not literall brick that wont fit my pocket Im good (as far as I am concerned 2 sandwitched spica-s are a-OK. No, really. I even appriciate heft of phone but thats just me)


All that is fine and good and easy to find what I would want.. but than goes my requirements that are much harder to hit and for life of me I cant find phone for me with them.. And all of them are basically must-haves:
1. Audio jack. lack of it is strong blocker. usb - audiojack is dirty workaround that I will hate but if Im left with just that... what can I do... Thats actually reason I ask here..
2. No weird stuff like Knox - let me swap my ROM w/o warranty loss. AFAIK only OnePlus and Xiaomi are OK on that territory.
3. Availability of custom stuff - I mean not obscure phone that I wont find proper ROM for. (magisk, xposed, root are must-haves for my daily driving with clear SafetyNet)

Also there is nice to have but I really doubt I can find anything from this day and age that can do this..
virtual or physical buttons (like my oneplus 5 for example). Physical > Virtual > software


TL;DR
Im looking for high end (or top-of-the-line) phone WITH audiojack, and not hostile against rooting / modding manufacturer (warranty) that isn't LG


----------



## JamesCaywood (Feb 19, 2021)

Raiz said:


> Yeah Oneplus phones (I got the 8) runs games flawlessly

Click to collapse



Oh gwd that phone ass lol I had a oneplus on Verizon  barely had service everywhere I went! And the other Verizon phone would have 4g full bars i dont wanna do that again


----------



## Raiz (Feb 19, 2021)

JamesCaywood said:


> Oh gwd that phone ass lol I had a oneplus on Verizon  barely had service everywhere I went! And the other Verizon phone would have 4g full bars i dont wanna do that again

Click to collapse



I've never had such problems, but as I said, Google Pixels are perfect to me. Try them out if you're not down for OP


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## JamesCaywood (Feb 19, 2021)

Raiz said:


> I've never had such problems, but as I said, Google Pixels are perfect to me. Try them out if you're not down for OP

Click to collapse



Yah ill try Google pixels  can I just buy it from Verizon stores ? And I travel for work so I always had that problem with the OP it sucked


----------



## Raiz (Feb 20, 2021)

JamesCaywood said:


> Yah ill try Google pixels  can I just buy it from Verizon stores ? And I travel for work so I always had that problem with the OP it sucked

Click to collapse



I think it's available, it's on their website: https://www.verizon.com/smartphones/google-pixel-5/

And if the problem you're talking about is the non unlockable bootloader, ask them about that and see if this specific phone is unlockable. If not your only option would be to buy it unlocked and put the verizon sim in it.


----------



## Deleted member 1890170 (Feb 20, 2021)

JamesCaywood said:


> Anyone know a good new phone to root ? Right now I have the Samsungnote 9
> 
> Looking to update to a new phone since u cant root this one
> 
> And new good phone works with Verizon to root ?

Click to collapse



The following phones can get bootloader-unlocked using a simple Fastboot command. Doing so will not void the device's warranty, as the manufacturer has intentionally included this functionality.


Essential PH-1
Google Pixel, Pixel 2, Pixel 3, Pixel 4 (non-carrier models)
Google Pixel XL, Pixel 2 XL, Pixel 3 XL, Pixel 4 XL (non-carrier models)
Nokia 6
OnePlus 5, 5T, 6, 6T, 7 Pro, 7T


This next set of phones can have their bootloaders unlocked, however, you'll need to get an unlock code from the manufacturer first. This is a fairly simple process, but it registers your account and serial number with the OEM, which means they'll know that you've unlocked your bootloader.


HTC U Ultra (carrier-unlocked model)
HTC U11 (carrier-unlocked model)
Huawei Honor 8
Huawei Mate 9
Huawei Mate 9 Pro
Huawei P10
Huawei P10 Plus
LG V20 (US996 carrier-unlocked model)
LG G6 (US997 carrier-unlocked model)
Moto Z Force (2nd Generation)
Moto Z Play (2nd Generation)
Moto X4
Moto G5
Moto G5 Plus
Sony Xperia XZ Premium (no OEM code required, but camera binaries wiped)
and many more.

In most cases, the phone's warranty will be completely void unless you are an EU citizen and have bought the phone in the territory of the EU.


----------



## Ozakong (Feb 22, 2021)

jwoegerbauer said:


> The following phones can get bootloader-unlocked using a simple Fastboot command. Doing so will not void the device's warranty, as the manufacturer has intentionally included this functionality.
> 
> 
> Essential PH-1
> ...

Click to collapse



Where can i find a longer list with more phones?
I think this is a question that is asked a lot, and someone who understands this should make a neat list of devices from the last 5 years

where i need to ask about a specific phone if i want to know if the bootloader-unlocked using a simple Fastboot command?


----------



## mangokm40 (Mar 2, 2021)

Is there ANY phone that has good lineageOS support and will work with TMobile's VoLTE in the USA?  I know we've been warned that our time with 3G is limited.
Thanks for your time.


----------



## vidarr_kerr (Mar 2, 2021)

Escape the matrix and Get a Flip Phone.


----------



## Piter101 (Mar 3, 2021)

Choosing a smartphone for yourself or a loved one is no easy task.  You can narrow down your choices by analyzing all considerations you need to confidently choose the best phone.  

Price range
The features you need
Which operating system do you prefer
What are the most important specs
Choose a wireless carrier
Pick a service plan
Putting in this research upfront can help put a significant amount of money back in your wallet.


----------



## Black_Beards (Mar 4, 2021)

My current phone is a pixel 3a that takes amazing pictures.

For this phone this is my wish list

Android
Unlocked
Dual sim
Amazing photos
Ability to add sd card
Good screen
Decent speaker
Rear fingerprint reader

I live in the US but travel often to central and south America

Price between 200 and 250


----------



## johnypl (Mar 4, 2021)

Im looking for a new device with some specific specs

- no budget limit
- no samsung, NO oneplus
- no amoled (if is the only negative i will can go with this failure)
- 16gb  ram
- camera above average is good
- xda support is mandatory
- unlock bootloader without loose warranty
- sd888
- no curved display
- dual sim


----------



## sjjtnj (Mar 5, 2021)

After having a phone I can't unlock or root and on 16gb storage. I'm looking for one I can do all that with. Really I don't care about the rooting and unlocking much If I have plenty of storage. That's my main issue with this phone. I can spend up to $200 and don't want to buy straight from Cricket again, because they disable everything like recovery and fastboot. LG just seems to keep getting stricter too. 

So looking to buy unlocked phone on Ebay not LG and not Cricket, but can be used on Cricket. Thinking about these since I like the way they look. Tell me what is better storage, camera, color, speed etc.. I don't care about the phone size much. I just don't want it too big to put in my pocket (Like new IPhones geeze) or too small. 

OnePlus 6T 128GB (Refubished)
Samsung Gallaxy S8 64GB (Refubished)
Xiaomi Redmi 9 or 9C 64GB (New)
Xiaomi Poco M3 64GB (New)

Or is there any other good ones you can think of? I just want a good phone that works good with media and games. That I take good quality pictures, edit those pictures, and have enough storage space for apps.


----------



## Austinredstoner (Mar 5, 2021)

mangokm40 said:


> Is there ANY phone that has good lineageOS support and will work with TMobile's LTE in the USA?  I know we've been warned that our time with 3G is limited.
> Thanks for your time.

Click to collapse



Than buy a moto g7 
I have T-Mobile service LTE and it worked 
The best part is that I can still make phone calls


----------



## hellotomypillow (Mar 5, 2021)

*Is The Redmi K30 Ultra Still A Good Buy?*

Hey guys, since GMS got blocked on the K30 Ultra not too long ago, I was wondering if I still buy it and just don't update MIUI, will I be good to go or should I just pass on it?

I'm contemplating between the K30 Ultra or the Mi9T. Unfortunately the Mi9T will be around the same price after customs fees, whereas if I buy the K30 Ultra the customs fees will be paid by the delivery company.

Thanks so much awesome people!


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 8, 2021)

DeirdreRoberts said:


> What can you say about the last iPhone?

Click to collapse



It's an iPhone. No more to say. You're here on XDA because of customization, correct? iPhone doesn't have that


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 8, 2021)

mangokm40 said:


> Is there ANY phone that has good lineageOS support and will work with TMobile's VoLTE in the USA?  I know we've been warned that our time with 3G is limited.
> Thanks for your time.

Click to collapse



Pixel devices buddy


----------



## Austinredstoner (Mar 8, 2021)

hellotomypillow said:


> *Is The Redmi K30 Ultra Still A Good Buy?*
> 
> Hey guys, since GMS got blocked on the K30 Ultra not too long ago, I was wondering if I still buy it and just don't update MIUI, will I be good to go or should I just pass on it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



GMS got blocked wait it's only effected in China ROM I'm 100 percent if it's not a China ROM it isn't blocked


----------



## DubbaThony (Mar 8, 2021)

Nehasharma50 said:


> Well, it depends on your budget and needs

Click to collapse



needs are stated post above yours

budget is well..
Im aiming top of the line so I am ready that it will hurt. I would love to fit under 1k$ but if thats not doable, well it isnt doable. If I cant find anything that matches my criteria I can settle for OP9 when it comes out. I assume it will have great community support and no-bull BL locks etc.


----------



## Arteneko (Mar 10, 2021)

Hello! My BV9500 just died on me (infinite bootloop, impossible to get into fastboot or rec) so I want to switch towards something more reliable.

I have a few requirements and a few "I hope" points, which phone would you be able to recommend to me?

_Note that I don't care about a beefy GPU / RAM, nor about high quality speakers, I don't use heavy apps at all._

Thanks in advance.

Requirements

- officially supported by a lightweight safe ROM (e.g. lineageos)
- no locked bootloader
- less than 500€
- big battery
- external microSD
- android 10+
- headphone jack

"Nice to have"

- less than 300€
- micro USB-A
- fingerprint sensor
- RF radio (like the BV9500)
- removable battery
- nice camera


----------



## Fekish (Mar 13, 2021)

Is it worth it buying Oneplus Nord, having now a Pixel 3A? I feel that camera might let me down...


----------



## SirCoutin (Mar 15, 2021)

Hey guys, I'm quite torn between 2 phones rn, both of them compromise on different things so it's been hard to choose one.

Poco X3 NFC - Great everything, horrible dimensions and some weird software bugs like the speaker being too loud on calls

Realme 7 5g - Better performance, better dimensions but worse speakers and worse camera

I mainly use my current phone, a Redmi Note 7, for watching Youtube and taking nice looking pictures.
Shame I can't find a phone that I don't have to compromise for, but I guess that's just how the current market goes. Really don't want an AMOLED but also want decent speed, good speakers, good cameras and good ergonomics.


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 15, 2021)

SirCoutin said:


> Hey guys, I'm quite torn between 2 phones rn, both of them compromise on different things so it's been hard to choose one.
> 
> Poco X3 NFC - Great everything, horrible dimensions and some weird software bugs like the speaker being too loud on calls
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hello there. I would suggest the xiaomi mi 9T Pro. and for the camera aspect, see that ported Google camera apps are all around the web. just grab one suited for your device and it definitely improves photo quality.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 15, 2021)

Fekish said:


> Is it worth it buying Oneplus Nord, having now a Pixel 3A? I feel that camera might let me down...

Click to collapse



for camera, I would say stick with pixel. they get the best updates in that department.


----------



## SirCoutin (Mar 15, 2021)

Heyo! Thanks for the Suggestion, but that phone is sadly really out of my budget limit, I was looking for like max 250 euro, or around that range. Also Mi 9t pro has Amoled which i'm trying to avoid for the sake of having a phone for a long ass time.


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 15, 2021)

SirCoutin said:


> Heyo! Thanks for the Suggestion, but that phone is sadly really out of my budget limit, I was looking for like max 250 euro, or around that range. Also Mi 9t pro has Amoled which i'm trying to avoid for the sake of having a phone for a long ass time.

Click to collapse



the mi 9t pro was launched in 2019, so you can find it at second hand. secondly, no idea what's the problem with amoled, had 5 devices with amoled, all 5 are still running perfectly, no burn at all.


----------



## SirCoutin (Mar 15, 2021)

In Brazil I can't really find one under 450 euro, also I do really like having max brightness on at all times and babysitting something so carefully feels like a really annoying chore.


----------



## Austinredstoner (Mar 15, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> hello there. I would suggest the xiaomi mi 9T Pro. and for the camera aspect, see that ported Google camera apps are all around the web. just grab one suited for your device and it definitely improves photo quality.

Click to collapse



Or he can buy a xiaomi redmi k20 pro


----------



## SirCoutin (Mar 15, 2021)

Austinredstoner said:


> Or he can buy a xiaomi redmi k20 pro

Click to collapse



Again, under 250$ budget and no Amoled


----------



## Freedcx (Mar 15, 2021)

Looking for budget 5G phone around $300-600 that will work with T-Mobile and can be easily rooted with Magisk.


----------



## Austinredstoner (Mar 15, 2021)

Freedcx said:


> Looking for budget 5G phone around $300-600 that will work with T-Mobile and can be easily rooted with Magisk.

Click to collapse



Buy moto g7


----------



## Freedcx (Mar 16, 2021)

Moto G7 support 5G?  The specs for the phone only shows 4G only.






						moto g7 specifications - Motorola Support - US
					






					support.motorola.com


----------



## Austinredstoner (Mar 16, 2021)

Freedcx said:


> Moto G7 support 5G?  The specs for the phone only shows 4G only.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry didn't notice u asked for 5g


----------



## elwood_ (Mar 16, 2021)

Looking to upgrade from my LG G6. Budget is $400-600 for used.

I looked quickly earlier and the LG V60 and Samsung S20 look pretty decent. Any suggestions?

Must haves:
ATT compatible​128gb Internal storage​Unlocked(able) bootloader​Rootable​Decent battery (4500mAH+)​Decent cameras​Great fingerprint reader​6GB RAM​​Nice to have
Headphone jack​Notification LED​SD slot​Active mod community for aftermarket ROMs​Flat screen (no curved edge)​8GB+ RAM​256GB+ storage​


----------



## Austinredstoner (Mar 16, 2021)

elwood_ said:


> Looking to upgrade from my LG G6. Budget is $400-600 for used.
> 
> I looked quickly earlier and the LG V60 and Samsung S20 look pretty decent. Any suggestions?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Redmi k20 pro


----------



## Helhound0 (Mar 16, 2021)

I'm fed up of using china made budget phones with BS audio quality. Any recommendation for a good budget phone with an audio DAC?


----------



## Austinredstoner (Mar 16, 2021)

Helhound0 said:


> I'm fed up of using china made budget phones with BS audio quality. Any recommendation for a good budget phone with a audio DAC?

Click to collapse



I think I know why u don't like China ROM on a xiaomi device
It's because it doesn't come with any google apps known as gapps 
U will have to buy the global version to get gapps


----------



## Helhound0 (Mar 16, 2021)

Austinredstoner said:


> I think I know why u don't like China ROM on a xiaomi device
> It's because it doesn't come with any google apps known as gapps
> U will have to buy the global version to get gapps

Click to collapse



Nope. I got this Note 8 Pro before the trade ban so this had Play services in it. But that doesn't matter because i never use a stock ROM on any of my personal phones. And almost all AOSP ROMS have GApps.


----------



## Fekish (Mar 16, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> for camera, I would say stick with pixel. they get the best updates in that department.

Click to collapse



OK thanks... So i shouldn't even think about it


----------



## virginwidow (Mar 18, 2021)

Blombardo said:


> I can't see paying an extra 800.00 just for properly sourced stuff from the USA.. personally I'm not worried about being spied on; lol
> 
> Cool phone though; I've got them noted down to learn more about later.
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



I've got a year to save the $800 (according to updated info on 3g cut off) and the Purism looked like the ONLY acceptable replacement for Blackberry International (tight as fort knox and works great) 

Now it looks like Purism isn't going to consider the US market cause of that infernal VoLTE crap. Additionally, I've been a month trying to find out which flavors of Lineage can get VoLTE in the US. Something real fishy is up...









						VoLTE Certification with major US carriers
					

I really hope we see that happen. 🙂  Here is the issue - from my own experience and of many in forums. It’s all based on IMEI numbers. If the carrier reads it as certified it’s all good. So, what many of us (w unlocked phones) do is that no matter what, we are required to call customer service...




					forums.puri.sm


----------



## hailriq (Mar 19, 2021)

I am planning to buy mi 10T with 8+128. I think its best in its price category. I don't bother about camera or AMOLED displays. Any better suggestions?


----------



## Austinredstoner (Mar 19, 2021)

hailriq said:


> I am planning to buy mi 10T with 8+128. I think its best in its price category. I don't bother about camera or AMOLED displays. Any better suggestions?

Click to collapse



If u say mi 10t
Than it's better to buy mi 10t pro same thing but better


----------



## virginwidow (Mar 19, 2021)

Austinredstoner said:


> Than buy a moto g7
> I have T-Mobile service LTE and it worked
> The best part is that I can still make phone calls

Click to collapse



THANK YOU for the info

I've read the g7 is good option for root / lineage - but also the "variant" or series of g7 matters... Like ones manufactured after a certain date fail (?)

Did TMO activate the SIM / provision the VoLTE after you secured the device?

Or must one do the SIM-Provision thingy FIRST to keep the VoLTE working after getting the device secured?

TIA

VW


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## hailriq (Mar 19, 2021)

Austinredstoner said:


> If u say mi 10t
> Than it's better to buy mi 10t pro same thing but better

Click to collapse



Thanks dear


----------



## Blombardo (Mar 19, 2021)

@
mangokm40​


the pro 1 has out of the box linux/ android or ubuntu = there are a couple versoins - one sponsored by xda forums i believe.









						Pro1 X Smartphone Functionality, Choice & Control
					

A keyboard smartphone purposely designed for functionality, running Android, Lineage or Ubuntu. | Check out 'Pro1 X Smartphone Functionality, Choice & Control' on Indiegogo.




					www.indiegogo.com


----------



## Mek101 (Mar 21, 2021)

Good cheap (<200€ - 240€ish) device with GSI support?
Ideally with micro SD card, 4GB of ram, 64-128GB of internal memory and fingerprint scanner?

Edit: After a but of googling, I'm prone to either the Xiaomi Redmi Note 9 or 8 Pro, but which has better roms?


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 21, 2021)

Mek101 said:


> Good cheap (<200 - 240ish) device with GSI support?
> Ideally with micro SD card, 4GB of ram, 64-128GB of internal memory and fingerprint scanner?
> 
> Edit: After a but of googling, I'm prone to either the Xiaomi Redmi Note 9 or 8 Pro, but which has better roms?

Click to collapse



if you can, try to go for redmi note 9 pro, since for snapdragon is easier to make custom roms, therefore better than mediatek variants.


----------



## Mek101 (Mar 21, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> if you can, try to go for redmi note 9 pro, since for snapdragon is easier to make custom roms, therefore better than mediatek variants.

Click to collapse



I've read about that. Trouble is, I'm on a tight budget


----------



## sneak (Mar 24, 2021)

*Country:* USA

*Carrier:* unlocked/whatever I want.

*Price:* no budget no contract.

*Size Preference:* I liked the size of the Nexus 5. I have long fingers but don't really like that phones are so huge. It just isn't the most practical option. I've become accustom to the V30+'s size over the Nexus 5, and I'm unsure if I would tolerate the S21 Ultra 5G. Some insight on this would be nice.

*What will it be used for:* Mostly wide angle vehicle photography, listening to music via bluetooth (headphone jack is a plus, especially if they do a good job with amping it like LG did with the V30+) and watching youtube/twitch.

*Preferred brands:* Anything not from a Chinese company.

*My progression of phones as far as I can remember:* Verizon flip phone of some kind (probably got it somewhere around 2004-2006), Motorola i860, Motorola i580, Sidekick ID, LG Rumor 2, LG Optimus Q, LG Nexus 5, LG V30+.

*Other:* 128GB or more storage (sd card expansion a plus), 6GB+of RAM, qi charging, battery life at least as good as current phone, fingerprint reader. Notification LED is a YUGE plus.

I got my phone NEW for $279 and I can currently do a trade-in with Verizon and get an S21 5G, for example, where Verizon counts my phone as worth $350. I want to be able to use the phone on any network, not just on Verizon. As long as I can eventually switch back to ATT if I dislike Verizon, this would be an acceptable route.

I loved the notification LED on the Nexus 5 and miss it while using my V30+.

Any kind of stupid thing where they severely destroy the functionality of the phone or there's no way to bootloader unlock/root/flash/etc is not acceptable. I need a device which even if there was some basic level of protections against this has been bypassed.

I've only ever used fingerprint reader on the V30+. It's on the rear and it works well, but it is a bit annoying that I can't use it if it's being Qi charged.

A brighter screen than the OLED of whatever brightness the V30+ has is preferred as well as I'm often trying to use the screen outdoors.

I'd love to find something with real fast charging (wireless and wired) compared to what I have now. I also like Spigen cases but anything similar with a slim design (and maybe a kickstand) are appreciated so if the phone has good cases like those then I'd like it more.


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 24, 2021)

sneak said:


> *Country:* USA
> 
> *Carrier:* unlocked/whatever I want.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check the Sony xperia 5 II.


----------



## sneak (Mar 24, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Check the Sony xperia 5 II.

Click to collapse



Just from a quick browse on the Sony page it looks nice. They are very vague about what from the alpha series of cameras is in the phone, though. I will research this phone. Thanks.

Well an edit here. I looked at gsmaerna and already there's an issue. No 5G support. ATT is dropping LTE support soon. I have decided against using Verizon because when I tried to get it on this phone they had horrible customer support and all kinds of weird issues I had to deal with. I'm going to just stick with ATT.

Also I forgot to mention I do want USB C. And when I said no budget, I forgot that Sony phones exist LOL. I don't really WANT to spend a ton on a phone it's just that I can wait a bit if necessary and if payments with no interest are accepted that's even better.


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 24, 2021)

sneak said:


> Just from a quick browse on the Sony page it looks nice. They are very vague about what from the alpha series of cameras is in the phone, though. I will research this phone. Thanks.
> 
> Well an edit here. I looked at gsmaerna and already there's an issue. No 5G support. ATT is dropping LTE support soon. I have decided against using Verizon because when I tried to get it on this phone they had horrible customer support and all kinds of weird issues I had to deal with. I'm going to just stick with ATT.
> 
> Also I forgot to mention I do want USB C. And when I said no budget, I forgot that Sony phones exist LOL. I don't really WANT to spend a ton on a phone it's just that I can wait a bit if necessary and if payments with no interest are accepted that's even better.

Click to collapse



see this phone 




__





						Samsung Galaxy A32 5G - Full phone specifications
					






					m.gsmarena.com


----------



## sneak (Mar 24, 2021)

Don't like the screen technology, resolution and ppi, and it doesn't meet RAM requirement, very heavy, no ultrawide.


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 24, 2021)

it has versions that deliver with 8 gigs of ram. you said you want good phones, not from Chinese makers. therefore 350$ is a very low budget. good phones not from Chinese are around 700$. at least. thanks to Apple prices.


----------



## sneak (Mar 24, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> it has versions that deliver with 8 gigs of ram. you said you want good phones, not from Chinese makers. therefore 350$ is a very low budget. good phones not from Chinese are around 700$. at least. thanks to Apple prices.

Click to collapse



But I never said anything about a $350 budget.


----------



## Dan33185 (Mar 24, 2021)

In the market for a new phone, here's what I'm looking for:

*-must have expandable memory
-must be rootable
-decent camera
-decent RAM (I'm coming from the J7 which has 2GB, so more than that)
-unlocked (or compatibale with T-Mobile)
-under or around $300 USD*


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 24, 2021)

Dan33185 said:


> In the market for a new phone, here's what I'm looking for:
> 
> *-must have expandable memory
> -must be rootable
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for Xiaomi poco x3. use GCAM port if you are not pleased with stock camera.


----------



## Dan33185 (Mar 25, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Go for Xiaomi poco x3. use GCAM port if you are not pleased with stock camera.

Click to collapse



Looks pretty new, do you know if that can be rooted? I'm also looking at this one, anyone have any experience?



			https://www.amazon.com/BLU-G90-6-5-Smartphone-Triple-Android/dp/B0876HQCXW


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 25, 2021)

Dan33185 said:


> Looks pretty new, do you know if that can be rooted? I'm also looking at this one, anyone have any experience?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/BLU-G90-6-5-Smartphone-Triple-Android/dp/B0876HQCXW

Click to collapse



Check their forums. the xiaomi one does have a plethora of guides and custom roms. so far I ve only found 3 threads about the Blu g90 (https://forum.xda-developers.com/tags/g90/). pick which one is more appealing.


----------



## Furymaker (Mar 25, 2021)

I am looking to upgrade from Oneplus 7T, i need top line camera and battery, everything can work below S21 Ultra price range, so lets say up to 1000 euros, cheaper would be better, but I really need great camera setup and great battery life as I think those are most important things for me. 

Which phone would you guys go for (i live in sweden so it has to be available here)


----------



## bluechipps (Mar 25, 2021)

Just had to return my new S21+ since it turns out the bootloader can't be unlocked. I must have root access for work reasons, I do lots of mobile app development and debugging. Other than that I'm just looking for a new powerful device on the latest hardware. Only care about performance really, camera doesn't matter. Any suggestions?


----------



## breacherman (Mar 25, 2021)

I'm in USA , on Verizon and need something that has bootloader unlock and root available, along with a somewhat active root / rom etc. community. Hopefully more active than it was for my V30. Also something released in the last year, below $650, whether new from ebay or straight form vendor. 
I'm currently considering the pixel 5 and 8t. Disappointed neither has micro sd slots, and I loved the audio portion of my V30, V60 I understand for bootloader unlock and root is not an option anymore, correct?

If any suggestions come through could you provide the exact model of the version that is US compatible with the available bootloader unlock? Thanks


----------



## phaleg (Mar 25, 2021)

Dan33185 said:


> Looks pretty new, do you know if that can be rooted? I'm also looking at this one, anyone have any experience?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/BLU-G90-6-5-Smartphone-Triple-Android/dp/B0876HQCXW

Click to collapse



Poco is a brand for devs, their phone can be modified but that one is brand new model, its community is growing and I start to have a look at here https://forum.xda-developers.com/f/xiaomi-poco-x3-nfc-roms-kernels-recoveries-ot.11531/ 

About the other model, I have no knowledge, but seems less than the Poco also for the modding part


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Dan33185 (Mar 26, 2021)

So I actually settled on the *OnePlus Nord N10 5G*, it seems to have everything I need and I can get it directly from my provider so I can make monthly payments. Picking it up tomorrow, so we'll see if it lives up to my expectations. Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## phaleg (Mar 26, 2021)

Dan33185 said:


> So I actually settled on the *OnePlus Nord N10 5G*, it seems to have everything I need and I can get it directly from my provider so I can make monthly payments. Picking it up tomorrow, so we'll see if it lives up to my expectations. Thanks for the help everyone!

Click to collapse



Main reason why I am not changing phone, is that newer models are always quite long and narrow to hold :/


----------



## Dan33185 (Mar 26, 2021)

phaleg said:


> Main reason why I am not changing phone, is that newer models are always quite long and narrow to hold :/

Click to collapse



Yeah, picked it up today and that was the first thing I noticed. I think that's the way they are all going though, so at some point I might as well accept it. I'd love to keep my old one, it's just so slow and outdated at this point.


----------



## asaf400 (Mar 26, 2021)

Hey everyone, Sorry, I completely missed this thread, and opened my own:








						Opinions welcome: ROG Phone 5 vs Xperia 5 II
					

Hello, I am going to upgrade my good old LG G5 (running LineageOS 17.1) next week, and after careful filtering in GSMArena, I have narrowed down my options to ROG Phone 5 and Xperia 5 II,  both models are similarly priced, and they feature most...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




What phone should I buy next? ROG Phone 5 vs Xperia 5 II


----------



## phaleg (Mar 28, 2021)

Probably superstitions work more than ever (check post #12,630 ) 
My Pocophone is dead and I have to replace with something similar, please, would you advice me? 

Budget around 200 EUR (250 USD) 
Ratio 16:9 (max 18:9), not more long and narrow than that 
Custom ROMs will be great, but probably not in that target 
Resistent to water and falling is also a great add-on

Thanks


----------



## barc0de1989 (Apr 2, 2021)

Looking for a rather cheap phone for my wife who is a bit "tech-illiterate" and picky in terms of phone. She's currently using a Galaxy J3 that we got for free from a friend but the screen is on the verge of fully breaking (screen already has quite a big tear because she dropped the phone one too many times). I considered replacing the screen but the ones I see on aliexpress seem to all have one issue or another so I'd rather spend money on a new cheap but good enough phone:

Budget: Best around 100 Euro, 200 at max
Screen: around 5 inch (wife likes the J3 size and would rather go smaller than bigger)

Small cheap phone that can handle a drop or two but Android shouldn't feel slow. Really only needs to run messengers, make phone calls and do the occasional web surf. Camera isn't that important but would prefer it not be complete trash.


----------



## phaleg (Apr 2, 2021)

barc0de1989 said:


> Looking for a rather cheap phone for my wife who is a bit "tech-illiterate" and picky in terms of phone. She's currently using a Galaxy J3 that we got for free from a friend but the screen is on the verge of fully breaking (screen already has quite a big tear because she dropped the phone one too many times). I considered replacing the screen but the ones I see on aliexpress seem to all have one issue or another so I'd rather spend money on a new cheap but good enough phone:
> 
> Budget: Best around 100 Euro, 200 at max
> Screen: around 5 inch (wife likes the J3 size and would rather go smaller than bigger)
> ...

Click to collapse



I had a similar situation right above your post, I ended up taking a Ulefone X8 for 135 from Amazon, shipping included

check specs on this link, it compares my previous PocoF1 that broke, with 2 cheaper options, also X5 PRO (second in the comparison), is a valuable choice. In my case, I preferred the X8, there are many reviews on youtube to get different opinions






						Compare Xiaomi Pocophone F1 vs. Ulefone Armor X5 Pro vs. Ulefone Armor X8 - GSMArena.com
					






					www.gsmarena.com


----------



## Pheckphul (Apr 10, 2021)

I am looking for a phone to use on AT&T's network and am hoping the community can help me decide what to buy. I am looking for the following features, listed in order of importance:

Works on AT&T's network, including VoLTE
Mid-range processor/price
Battery is reasonably easy to replace (doesn't have to just pop out, but it mustn't have a glued screen that must be removed to get at it)
Supported by Lineage
MicroSD slot
Headphone jack


Thank you for taking the time to read this, and I will appreciate your help.


----------



## andrew2432 (Apr 13, 2021)

*Pixel 4 Series*

cant afford a 5, but found a deal on the 4. ROM support on the 4 is really slim on here, unless 4 and 4a ROMs are compatible, I'll only have a few options with the 4. The 4 is sitting at 250 open box, while the 4a I can snag brand new from google for 349. 

*Pixel 4*
-64gb
-5.7inch oled 2280x1080, 90hz
-snapdragon 855
-2800mah battery

*Pixel 4a*
-128gb
-5.81 inch oled, 2340x1080
-snapdragon 730g
-3140mah battery






						Snapdragon 855 vs Snapdragon 730G: tests and benchmarks
					

We put Qualcomm Snapdragon 855 against Snapdragon 730G to find out which SoC is better. See performance comparison in benchmarks and games.




					nanoreview.net
				




I like gaming, but I'm also going to be messing with the system with ROMs. I love pixel dust and it would be cool to get it. I love the specs on the 4 vs the 4a, but 64gb, less ROM support...what's the crowd think? I like the 4 better, its cheaper and open box, idk I like it better but logic is telling me I'm gonna run into issues with the 4 which I could solve in the forums with the 4a :'(

What do you guys think??


----------



## salimifran (Apr 13, 2021)

Dan33185 said:


> So I actually settled on the *OnePlus Nord N10 5G*, it seems to have everything I need and I can get it directly from my provider so I can make monthly payments. Picking it up tomorrow, so we'll see if it lives up to my expectations. Thanks for the help everyone!

Click to collapse



Could you share the experience so far??


----------



## satyaki_d (Apr 16, 2021)

Hi all
I am confused between OnePlus 9 Pro and Samsung Galaxy S21+ (Exynos variant).
Please help me choose.
The S21 is costing me INR 2000 extra, but with the current offer running I am also getting a Samsung Active2 watch fro INR 990.
I would have chosen 9Pro, but I am concerned with the negative feedback about heating issues and camera quality not being up to the mark.


----------



## android-enthusiast (Apr 17, 2021)

Hi,

I've modded an android phone many many years ago and am interested in getting back into it. I work in linux all day for my job, so I'm comfortable in that environment.

I'm looking for an inexpensive android device that has wide community support, as I don't want to be messing around with buggy drivers and mods. I'd like something I can compile from source. I'd like to play around with the code that interacts with the LTE radio and tinker with it. I'm not sure if this means messing around with device drivers or firmware flashing or the operating system itself, but I'm looking forward to figuring it out.

Any advice? Something cheap would be ideal, since I don't plan on using this as my primary phone.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Deleted member 11158785 (Apr 17, 2021)

Hello,

I am in search for a phone that can be de-googled, like lineage, /e/, or even better, ubports, sailfish;
It would be the first time I degoogle or port an os.

I am wondering, are cheaper, budgety phones easier to work them? or the other way around?, I have seen phones
like ZTE, Alcatel, BLU, etc that are very cheap; I will try my best, but chances are I might brick it, I won't mind if it is not a big
loss.

Or, similar question, is there a particular brand that is more convinient to give it a try? I am more interested in the learning how
to do it than the actual features of the phone.

I am happy with making phone calls and sim card messages.

Thanks.


----------



## Taranis01 (Apr 17, 2021)

Hey, i am currently looking to replace my old Galaxy S6 with a new phone that I would *keep again* *for many years*.
It should cost <= 300€ and have a big community here in XDA because I hope for a long span of custom rom updates (optionally lineageOS updates) and modification possibilities. A newer phone with a growing community would be good too.

The only phone I found that fulfills these requirements is the Xiaomi Poco X3 NFC.
However since I want to keep it for a long time, 5G would be good and I wouldn't mind an OLED display too.
Can you recommend me something else?


----------



## iguion (Apr 19, 2021)

I was looking to get a galaxy s20 ultra, i watched a few videos on it that said the camera is a gimmick and there is blur issues, I dont want an iphone but would like something with a DECENT camera for things like taking pictures of birds and bugs and stuff aswell as nature shots. i like the galaxy phone i had in the past but that was an s4, I currently have a moto z2 force which is crapping out on me so need an upgrade. 

things im looking for in it.
Good/decent pictures
Customizability
external storage would be nice but not super needed
nice quality speaker for watching youtube videos or listening to music.

any help would be greatly appreciated. thank you in advance!


----------



## droidvark (Apr 20, 2021)

I am looking for a new tablet, but I have some very specific wishes. I am hoping I can get some tips/advise here for things I've overlooked. Thanks in advance!

*What this is for:*
I want this device to sit in the living room exclusively, it will go nowhere else. It requires root for BubblePNP and its AudioCast Exposed module and some other apps which I consider mandatory on Android. It will also be used as remote controller for a network connected audio/video client/server applications on a MediaPC. I'll use it sometimes for generic web browsing stuff as well, or for reading an e-book. It may also connect to bluetooth audio devices such as a DAC, speakers, headphones or headsets and a keyboard.

*The device should be more or less:*
- relatively new and fast; snapdragon 650/850 or better, or comparable
- have 64GB or more storage
- have 3GB or more RAM
- Be around 9 or 10" with around 2500x1600 resolution

*Now the important stuff:*
- be relatively easy unlockable and rootable with Magisk
- Have TWRP and custom ROM support (Lineage / AOSP). If the stock ROM can be debloated and/or doesn't get in the way for my use-case, a custom ROM isn't a hard requirement. Root definitely is.

*I care about:*
- sRGB or comparable screen mode. Simply put: I like it better and I find it pleasant to work with. Typically, phones and tablet screens are always oversaturated in one way or another, it makes my eyes bleed.
- Good, stable wifi and bluetooth support, also (especially) when running custom ROM (see "what it is for" below)
- Allow for customization of background apps to continue to run with the screen off (ie, continue streaming music over the network towards DLNA). A way around this is to leave the screen on and keep it on the charger but I prefer the former.

*I care less about:*
- Battery life. It can practically live on a charger but anywhere between several hours and several days is fine.
- Software features in stock ROM
- Camera quality or any camera at all
- Warranty after unlocking
- Encryption (not required if it helps TWRP or custom ROMs)

*Optional read: What I don't want (background for the question and my frustration):*
A Huawei kind of unlockable/rootable device. I just trashed my MediaPad M5 out of frustration. Having to plug in the USB cable with the device powered off, and having to hold down volume up or down while turning the device on and releasing a button at exactly the right time (no one knows exactly when that is though) to get it to boot a magisk patched part of the recovery or whatever it is its booting, is really frustrating. Not to mention there are hardly any (decent and recent) ROMs available, the device seems to loose root at random as well. The stock ROM has problems in my use case too.

Thanks guys! Appreciate any suggestions you have!


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 20, 2021)

droidvark said:


> I am looking for a new tablet, but I have some very specific wishes. I am hoping I can get some tips/advise here for things I've overlooked. Thanks in advance!
> 
> *What this is for:*
> I want this device to sit in the living room exclusively, it will go nowhere else. It requires root for BubblePNP and its AudioCast Exposed module and some other apps which I consider mandatory on Android. It will also be used as remote controller for a network connected audio/video client/server applications on a MediaPC. I'll use it sometimes for generic web browsing stuff as well, or for reading an e-book. It may also connect to bluetooth audio devices such as a DAC, speakers, headphones or headsets and a keyboard.
> ...

Click to collapse



I would suggest waiting for Xiaomi Mi Pad 5.  most likely will run snapdragon everywhere, so custom roms are incoming. dont know about Samsung features, but xiaomi has a way to lock apps in background. this way the system doesn't force close it when running out of memory. 

no idea why was your Mediapad m5 experience so bad. I own a Mediapad m5 lite, stuck on oreo. had no problem booting generic system images on it. some work, some don't, the experience is relatively OK. I quite dislike that some apps refuse to work with root/unlocked bootloader.


----------



## WalrusInAnus (Apr 23, 2021)

I have Google Pixel 3 and the battery life is complete garbage.
I like the camera and overall fell and the size of the phone, but even though I am not watching Youtube or playing games, I can barely get one day of usage out of it.
Are there any alternatives? I need a phone that's compact enough to be used one handed, has decent camera (doesn't have to have good selfie camera though), and has good battery.
I was looking at GSM Arena's phone finder, but I got only a few results with my requirements (plus years 2018 or newer).
Oh and I only buy second hand phones, never new, and I don't want to spend more than about €230 equivalent.

I used to have Xperia XZ2 Compact which was great, BUT had absolutely crap camera, which is why I got the Pixel.

My mother in law has Galaxy Samsung S10e which felt pretty nice, but someone elsewhere told me it has even worse battery which I can't comment on.



Any tips? I am out of ideas.


----------



## HalianRonaldo (Apr 26, 2021)

*The best phones 2021*

Apple iPhone 12. Best iPhone *to buy in 2021*
Samsung Galaxy S21 Ultra. Best Android *phone to buy in 2021*
Samsung Galaxy S21 / S21 Plus. Best Android *phone to* find a deal for
Apple iPhone 12 Pro Max
Apple iPhone 12 mini
Samsung Galaxy Note 20 Ultra
OnePlus 9
Pixel 4A 5G.


----------



## WalrusInAnus (Apr 28, 2021)

HalianRonaldo said:


> *The best phones 2021*
> 
> Apple iPhone 12. Best iPhone *to buy in 2021*
> Samsung Galaxy S21 Ultra. Best Android *phone to buy in 2021*
> ...

Click to collapse



You clearly didn't even bother reading my post.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## RiorraW (May 1, 2021)

I'm caught between three phones. My priority is to be stable and fluent, the camera is not bad and finally to play the pubg game fluently. 

Oneplus 9 - Red magic 6 - Asus rog 5  or ?


----------



## vettayyan (May 2, 2021)

Hi , I've been using OP 3T for the past 4+Years.. Running still smooth with Lineage and good Battery Backup .. Now I starting to hunt for my next device.. I need a Device with a Niche Display and good battery backup.. My Budget (since from India) around 25-32 K ,, is my plan...  (400 USD or 330 EUR)
Also Is there any device which supports this kinda resolution these days ??
This Image taken from Samsung S7

Any Suggestions , Recommendations ?? I plan to change in this May Month,,

,


----------



## Fytdyh (May 2, 2021)

RiorraW said:


> I'm caught between three phones. My priority is to be stable and fluent, the camera is not bad and finally to play the pubg game fluently.
> 
> Oneplus 9 - Red magic 6 - Asus rog 5  or ?

Click to collapse



since you want a gaming smartphone, I suggest you either go for the asus rog 5 or the xiaomi black shark 4 pro. also, do splurge some money on accessories and cooler. personally I would go for black shark 4 pro.


----------



## Fytdyh (May 2, 2021)

vettayyan said:


> Hi , I've been using OP 3T for the past 4+Years.. Running still smooth with Lineage and good Battery Backup .. Now I starting to hunt for my next device.. I need a Device with a Niche Display and good battery backup.. My Budget (since from India) around 25-32 K ,, is my plan...  (400 USD or 330 EUR)
> Also Is there any device which supports this kinda resolution these days ??
> This Image taken from Samsung S7
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



is there a reason you are looking for that resolution? nowadays most phones have at least 4000 mah, so on a moderate usage you can get around 2 days of usage. of course, you can also change the resolution with third party apps. as for a phone, seems the xiaomi note 10 is a good deal. it also comes with a pro and a pro max flavor. see which variant is in your budget, new or second hand.


----------



## Fytdyh (May 2, 2021)

WalrusInAnus said:


> I have Google Pixel 3 and the battery life is complete garbage.
> I like the camera and overall fell and the size of the phone, but even though I am not watching Youtube or playing games, I can barely get one day of usage out of it.
> Are there any alternatives? I need a phone that's compact enough to be used one handed, has decent camera (doesn't have to have good selfie camera though), and has good battery.
> I was looking at GSM Arena's phone finder, but I got only a few results with my requirements (plus years 2018 or newer).
> ...

Click to collapse



better cameras, better processors and bigger batteries require altogether a bigger phone. under 6 inch you are stuck with the pixel 5. if you want under 230€, I would suggest to adapt to bigger phones. now a lot of smartphone makers have added an option for the UI to be adapted to one hand usage. had the same option as yours a couple of years ago, when I thought a 5.1 inch smartphone has already huge. now I am comfortably using a 6.5 inch smartphone, from xiaomi. (xiaomi note 8 pro, 250€, quite good photos and battery life) and been thinking of buying even a bigger one, around 6.8- 7 inches. start getting used to bigger phones because small phones with good specs and decent prices are gonna to become scarce and scarce. in the end, you will end up with just iphones se.


----------



## Uniposka (May 3, 2021)

Hi all, I need advice for buying my next phone. I am coming from a big delusion: Huawei P Smart 2020, a totally unsupported phone, with neither official updates nor bootloader unlocking possibilities, rooting or 3rd-party roms available. Nobody even talks about it on XDA.

I am looking for a new, low budget device, in the range 200-250 EUR, with a good battery life, a decent camera (nothing crazy), 4G, dual sim, fingerprint reader, size around 6"/6.5"(I don't like huge phones). It could also be a second hand device, but still quite recent and with good community support.
Above all, I want to be able to have fun with it, use Gcam ports, install custom roms, customize it, find support in forums online.

For context, before the Huawei I used to have a Lenovo P2 and I was quite happy with it.

P.S. my market of reference is Europe.

Please share some thoughts and advice. Thanks.


----------



## vettayyan (May 3, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> is there a reason you are looking for that resolution? nowadays most phones have at least 4000 mah, so on a moderate usage you can get around 2 days of usage. of course, you can also change the resolution with third party apps. as for a phone, seems the xiaomi note 10 is a good deal. it also comes with a pro and a pro max flavor. see which variant is in your budget, new or second hand.

Click to collapse



So I have 3 Options for Indian Market ,, 1. Oneplus 9 R
 2.IQOO 7 
3.MI 11X .. Which will be good ???


----------



## Fytdyh (May 3, 2021)

vettayyan said:


> So I have 3 Options for Indian Market ,, 1. Oneplus 9 R
> 2.IQOO 7
> 3.MI 11X .. Which will be good ???

Click to collapse



the difference between oneplus and xiaomi is the infrared. pick whatever you prefer. personally I would go with xiaomi, since it allows a lot of customization out of the box.


----------



## K1st3n (May 3, 2021)

Hey people,

sorry I think I posted this in the wrong thread on saturday.

I hope you can help me, because currently I'm a bit lost. I'm looking for a new phone since my Nokia 7 plus is dying.

I live in germany and I'm looking for something with a good or at least decent camera and not more than 800€
It would be nice to be able to install a custom rom but it's not my main point. 
Currently I looked at the vivo x60 pro plus, xiami mi 11 pro, xiaomi mi 10 ultra, oppo find x2 pro but can't really decide. Can anyone pls help me or has an idea that I forgot to think about?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Fytdyh (May 3, 2021)

K1st3n said:


> Hey people,
> 
> sorry I think I posted this in the wrong thread on saturday.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go with xiaomi, in Europe they come with Google dialer/contact/messages. Xiaomi mi 11 pro and xiaomi mi 10 ultra are strong options, but if time is not an issue, you could wait for Xiaomi mi 11x pro. seems to bring more to the table.


----------



## Fytdyh (May 3, 2021)

Uniposka said:


> Hi all, I need advice for buying my next phone. I am coming from a big delusion: Huawei P Smart 2020, a totally unsupported phone, with neither official updates nor bootloader unlocking possibilities, rooting or 3rd-party roms available. Nobody even talks about it on XDA.
> 
> I am looking for a new, low budget device, in the range 200-250 EUR, with a good battery life, a decent camera (nothing crazy), 4G, dual sim, fingerprint reader, size around 6"/6.5"(I don't like huge phones). It could also be a second hand device, but still quite recent and with good community support.
> Above all, I want to be able to have fun with it, use Gcam ports, install custom roms, customize it, find support in forums online.
> ...

Click to collapse



see xiaomi note 8 pro or 9 pro.


----------



## Ev0luti0n_ (May 4, 2021)

Hey guys. Can't decide between the two. Not a great fan of Samsung One UI and I think it looks too childish and not professional for a phone of that price. But I love the specs and design and the pen. Also expandable storage. You can also root and magisk.

On the other hand, I have the idea that oneplus 8 is amazing to modify with roms and clean android and it has dual SIM, which I need and want. Also love the purple color. Specs are also very good to excellent.... 


Which one would you choose and what would you say to me to help me decide? I played a bit with the ultra in store but would like to mod it a lot. I use exposed, xprivacyLUA, root and magisk, adguard and vanced as well as afwall+.

Thanks (trying this here in this section, because i posted initially on the OP8 pro and got no reply)


----------



## Fytdyh (May 4, 2021)

Ev0luti0n_ said:


> Hey guys. Can't decide between the two. Not a great fan of Samsung One UI and I think it looks too childish and not professional for a phone of that price. But I love the specs and design and the pen. Also expandable storage. You can also root and magisk.
> 
> On the other hand, I have the idea that oneplus 8 is amazing to modify with roms and clean android and it has dual SIM, which I need and want. Also love the purple color. Specs are also very good to excellent....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you forgot to specify which Samsung ultra we talking here, so I am going to assume the Samsung s21 ultra. now, between Samsung and oneplus, the first tends to clutter their devices with knox. oneplus heard is easier to mod, plus they come with snapdragon everywhere, not just USA. choosing between 2 flagships is easy, pick the one you like most. both are good, both are expensive. both won't disappoint you.


----------



## Uniposka (May 4, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> see xiaomi note 8 pro or 9 pro.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the suggestion. But it seems that they don't support LineageOS, according to what I could find.


----------



## Fytdyh (May 4, 2021)

Uniposka said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. But it seems that they don't support LineageOS, according to what I could find.

Click to collapse



Well, sorry about that, you didn't specify you want lineage os compatibility. here is the list of all lineage os official supported devices https://wiki.lineageos.org/devices/


----------



## Uniposka (May 4, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Well, sorry about that, you didn't specify you want lineage os compatibility. here is the list of all lineage os official supported devices https://wiki.lineageos.org/devices/

Click to collapse



No problem at all. Thanks for the list of LOS compatible models.


----------



## somendra211 (May 4, 2021)

what phone you should buy it totally depends on the few factor what matters to you while buying a phone:-
Do you wanna use the phone for long term
what is your usage of phone
what kind of work you usually perform on your phone
what matters to you more design, brand loyalty, technologies, or pricing.

these are few factors that you should weigh in your case this will help you to choose the best phone for your requirements.
you can check some of the best devices from Samsung, Xiaomi, Oneplus, Apple, etc.


----------



## workdrojd (May 4, 2021)

What phone would you recommend me today for $350? I'm coming from Huawei P30 (accidentally just broke it) and I don't mind gaming performance that much, but I do appreciate a good camera. Realme? Vivo? There are new models all the time and I'm unable to keep up. 

Ideas?


----------



## Dan33185 (May 4, 2021)

salimifran said:


> Could you share the experience so far??

Click to collapse



Well, kind of...I had it for about a week and decided it just wasn't for me. It's a nice phone, but it's just so long (tall), and the camera wasn't the best IMO, which is something I had been looking for in an upgrade. It ran really smooth, fast, so it's a nice phone, just not what I was looking for. I ended up going with a S9+, and love it so far. $275 on Swappa, so right in my price range.


----------



## lance_gk (May 4, 2021)

Taranis01 said:


> Hey, i am currently looking to replace my old Galaxy S6 with a new phone that I would *keep again* *for many years*.
> It should cost <= 300€ and have a big community here in XDA because I hope for a long span of custom rom updates (optionally lineageOS updates) and modification possibilities. A newer phone with a growing community would be good too.
> 
> The only phone I found that fulfills these requirements is the Xiaomi Poco X3 NFC.
> ...

Click to collapse



Recently they launced mi11x mi11x pro(poco F3 in europe) or poco X3 pro, check those out best hardware specs, flash any custom roms you like- will be great in both hardware n software


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Brf4n (May 4, 2021)

Hi all!

Recently I have purchased the Pixel 4a to root, however I discovered I cannot write to the system folder (I think it has to do with dm-verity, something I have not been able to disable, even after flashing in TWRP the dm-verity disable zip).

I also bought a Moto E 2020 and a Moto G Fast with the same results.

Can anyone recommend a recent phone I can get, preferably from Amazon and also preferably small (like the Pixel 4a), that will let me root and also let me write to the system folder? The only Android device I have is an GPD XD+ which I flashed with CleanROM (rooted) and I can write to the system folder no issue with that. However, I would like a small phone I can root, and write to the system folder.

Thanks all for any suggestions!

(I am also in the process of trying to get my original thread post with this question removed).


----------



## anthony90ct (May 5, 2021)

Hi everyone,
what phone would you recommend up to 720 euro? I'd like something just a bit better than a Huawei mate 20 pro. Only without notch and with flat screen, 5g connection, 3.5 mm jack audio, loudspeakers and charging jack all separated.

Thanks all for any suggestions!


----------



## Fytdyh (May 5, 2021)

anthony90ct said:


> Hi everyone,
> what phone would you recommend up to 720 euro? I'd like something just a bit better than a Huawei mate 20 pro. Only without notch and with flat screen, 5g connection, 3.5 mm jack audio, loudspeakers and charging jack all separated.
> 
> Thanks all for any suggestions!

Click to collapse



xiaomi poco f2 pro


----------



## noolyer (May 6, 2021)

so i am looking to get new tablet after cheep one i got died (a few mouths ago) and i was wandering if anyone had any ideas  few of the things i am looking for in it are

andorid 10
has usb c
7-8 in

anyone know of some?


----------



## Taranis01 (May 6, 2021)

lance_gk said:


> Recently they launced mi11x mi11x pro(poco F3 in europe) or poco X3 pro, check those out best hardware specs, flash any custom roms you like- will be great in both hardware n software

Click to collapse



in the end i went with the poco X3 NFC because there at least i could see that development is going on already. thanks


----------



## blufade (May 7, 2021)

Hi, I am looking to buy a new phone and with all the choices available nowadays, I find it difficult to make up my mind. Here are  few that I have shortlisted based on my priorities which are : (1) Lineage OS Official Support or any other degoggled roms ;(2) Capable DAC, AMP & 3.5mm jack able to  drive a decent pair of IEMs ; (3) Newer than SD 845 & 8GB RAM or more.

Based on my priorities, I have shortlisted the following phones:

ASUS ROG 5 (very worried about Lineage OS support)
Samsung Galaxy Note 9
Samsung Galaxy Note 10+ (is this a worthy contender with USB-C to 3.5mm jack ?)
LG V60
Oneplus 8 Pro (is this a worthy contender with USB-C to 3.5mm jack ?)

I hope someone who is on top of their game can shed some insights to the options listed above with respect to my priorities.

Thank you,


----------



## Ev0luti0n_ (May 8, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> you forgot to specify which Samsung ultra we talking here, so I am going to assume the Samsung s21 ultra. now, between Samsung and oneplus, the first tends to clutter their devices with knox. oneplus heard is easier to mod, plus they come with snapdragon everywhere, not just USA. choosing between 2 flagships is easy, pick the one you like most. both are good, both are expensive. both won't disappoint you.

Click to collapse



Thank you for answering. I was referring to the Note 20 Ultra 5G. https://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_note20_ultra_5g-10261.php That's pretty much the idea i had. My main priorities are Dual SIM (which i haven't understood if oneplus 8 pro is already supporting through the firmware update?) and rooting/modding. 

I know that it is possible to root and mod with the  Note 20 ultra too, but to what extent i don't know. I assume, much less than OP8 pro? the few peeks i took at it's section here and youtube there didn't seem to be many customs roms versus OP8.... 

SD card would be nice, as well as the better camera on the Samsung but i can compromise... so i am leaning heavily into the OP8 pro. The negative is that curved display which i don't like. But i think i will get used to it.


----------



## Pierre49976 (May 9, 2021)

Hi,
I'm looking for a small phone (4.7 in), with Lineage OS 18.1 Official Support and a good camera for less than 200 €.
What would you choose ?


----------



## Fytdyh (May 9, 2021)

Pierre49976 said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking for a small phone (4.7 in), with Lineage OS 18.1 Official Support and a good camera for less than 200 €.
> What would you choose ?

Click to collapse



this is the lineage 18 official device compatible list (https://www.xda-developers.com/lineageos-18-1/). a good camera under 4.7 inch? use a gcam port and you will get a decent experience.


----------



## AlexsvonMüller (May 13, 2021)

Need answer, my current phone is Vivo V15 and i want to upgrade to Redmi 9, question is should i stick to my Vivo or "It's upgrade time"? I don't really do gaming with phone but every time i do i play Genshin Impact that causing my phone to heat up even on lowest settings. P70 and G80 seems have pretty close performance.


----------



## ahb83 (May 13, 2021)

Coming from a oneplus 5, owned 1 and 3 before that. Looking to get a new phone that's has a rom support community like oneplus, with Unlockable bootloader, no notch, don't care much about camera, and i live in the usa auth tmobile 

What's a good phone that I can unlock, root, and have many modification available ?


----------



## Nightmare-Rex420 (May 14, 2021)

so what phone should i get on a budget? im hopeing for 50-100$ (even less would be a bonus if less but it seems they only root the more expensive) i raelly only care about root, being able to use lucky patcher remove bogus permissions (i do not trust th eofficialway) and I want to have 100% control over my device (root will stop it from auto updateing) and i have personal resons for this *caugh covic tracking *caugh*. the google pixel 2 did not do my good, as i could not get it rooted and resulted in a hard brick everytime.

so i DO NOT WANT pixel 2 ( i was able toroot a amazon tableyt easier that that supposed ""easily rootable"" pixel 2)


----------



## Fytdyh (May 14, 2021)

Nightmare-Rex420 said:


> so what phone should i get on a budget? im hopeing for 50-100$ (even less would be a bonus if less but it seems they only root the more expensive) i raelly only care about root, being able to use lucky patcher remove bogus permissions (i do not trust th eofficialway) and I want to have 100% control over my device (root will stop it from auto updateing) and i have personal resons for this *caugh covic tracking *caugh*. the google pixel 2 did not do my good, as i could not get it rooted and resulted in a hard brick everytime.
> 
> so i DO NOT WANT pixel 2 ( i was able toroot a amazon tableyt easier that that supposed ""easily rootable"" pixel 2)

Click to collapse



Go for redmi 7A


----------



## Fytdyh (May 14, 2021)

ahb83 said:


> Coming from a oneplus 5, owned 1 and 3 before that. Looking to get a new phone that's has a rom support community like oneplus, with Unlockable bootloader, no notch, don't care much about camera, and i live in the usa auth tmobile
> 
> What's a good phone that I can unlock, root, and have many modification available ?

Click to collapse



Oneplus 7T Pro


----------



## Fytdyh (May 14, 2021)

AlexsvonMüller said:


> Need answer, my current phone is Vivo V15 and i want to upgrade to Redmi 9, question is should i stick to my Vivo or "It's upgrade time"? I don't really do gaming with phone but every time i do i play Genshin Impact that causing my phone to heat up even on lowest settings. P70 and G80 seems have pretty close performance.

Click to collapse



Go for it.


----------



## ahb83 (May 14, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Oneplus 7T Pro

Click to collapse



I'm not giving any money to OP after they sold out. 

Any lithe suggestion


----------



## Fytdyh (May 15, 2021)

ahb83 said:


> I'm not giving any money to OP after they sold out.
> 
> Any lithe suggestion

Click to collapse



what do you mean by "sold out"?


----------



## Austinredstoner (May 15, 2021)

Nightmare-Rex420 said:


> so what phone should i get on a budget? im hopeing for 50-100$ (even less would be a bonus if less but it seems they only root the more expensive) i raelly only care about root, being able to use lucky patcher remove bogus permissions (i do not trust th eofficialway) and I want to have 100% control over my device (root will stop it from auto updateing) and i have personal resons for this *caugh covic tracking *caugh*. the google pixel 2 did not do my good, as i could not get it rooted and resulted in a hard brick everytime.
> 
> so i DO NOT WANT pixel 2 ( i was able toroot a amazon tableyt easier that that supposed ""easily rootable"" pixel 2)

Click to collapse



Lucky patcher is a warez just to let u know


----------



## FlexiPack (May 15, 2021)

Hi all, are there any decent phones with an ultra-wide, main and telephoto lens that all work well with gcam? 
Budget around £500.


----------



## Nightmare-Rex420 (May 15, 2021)

Austinredstoner said:


> Lucky patcher is a warez just to let u know

Click to collapse



it can be but it can also be used to remove permissions from apps, if acualy looked at it would see it is an all0in-one app with everything, exept for backup which i use titanium for


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## xunholyx (May 16, 2021)

android-enthusiast said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've modded an android phone many many years ago and am interested in getting back into it. I work in linux all day for my job, so I'm comfortable in that environment.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pixel 4a 5g maybe? Google I/0 is this coming week, so the 5a should be announced. That might be a good option too.


----------



## xunholyx (May 16, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> what do you mean by "sold out"?

Click to collapse



I'm not the one who posted that, but he's probably referring to their old model as a "flagship killer" that offered flagship specs at a lower price. 1+ is not at a lower price anymore. They sell for the same high prices that other OEMs offer for their devices.


----------



## tesiz22 (May 16, 2021)

I had a Galaxy Note 5 and I was pretty damn happy with it. I am even considering to buy the same phone as it’s broken, is this a bad idea? I don’t like the camera notch or curved screens. I like my headphone jack and stylus. Any newer (than 7) Android does not offer anything valuable to me. I use my phone to browse the web, take notes, shoot videos, make phone calls, message on Whatsapp, watch videos using Newpipe. No social media, weird camera apps, or system cleaners. Before it broke two months ago, it was running super smoothly. I never had any lag issues for years. Should I really buy a new phone?


----------



## Fytdyh (May 16, 2021)

tesiz22 said:


> I had a Galaxy Note 5 and I was pretty damn happy with it. I am even considering to buy the same phone as it’s broken, is this a bad idea? I don’t like the camera notch or curved screens. I like my headphone jack and stylus. Any newer (than 7) Android does not offer anything valuable to me. I use my phone to browse the web, take notes, shoot videos, make phone calls, message on Whatsapp, watch videos using Newpipe. No social media, weird camera apps, or system cleaners. Before it broke two months ago, it was running super smoothly. I never had any lag issues for years. Should I really buy a new phone?

Click to collapse



Check gsmarena. so far mostly flagships have ditched the headphone jack. most phones with a camera notch do come with an option to hide notch. since you are already accustomed to note 5, this wouldn't bother you that much. if acceptable ads are not too obtrusive, I suggest you get a Xiaomi. I ve got a note 8 pro from xiaomi for almost 2 years. the phone is good, most annoying ads can be turned off, video and camera quality is quite good. overall xiaomi makes good phones for real prices.


----------



## ahammed_salahuddeen (May 17, 2021)

I'm currently using a lenovo a536, which I got from my home. It's battery is bad and now I'm trying to buy a new phone. Since I'm from india My budget is approximately 9000 rupees or $123. I'm considering both renewed and new products. My main concern is it must have a greet custom rom support. I'm not concerned of any other spec, need good custom rom support ( i like the oxygen os port roms so mainly I will be installing those and major android upgrades )...
I have looked a bit and I will list some devices that I found - redmi note 5 pro [whyred], redmi note 7/7s [lavender], mi a2 [jasmine sprout], asus zenfone max pro m1, oneplus 3t [64 gb]....

Please trell me what to pick and if and you could suggest more....

PLEASE HELP!!!!

Thanks in advance......


----------



## Fytdyh (May 17, 2021)

ahammed_salahuddeen said:


> I'm currently using a lenovo a536, which I got from my home. It's battery is bad and now I'm trying to buy a new phone. Since I'm from india My budget is approximately 9000 rupees or $123. I'm considering both renewed and new products. My main concern is it must have a greet custom rom support. I'm not concerned of any other spec, need good custom rom support ( i like the oxygen os port roms so mainly I will be installing those and major android upgrades )...
> I have looked a bit and I will list some devices that I found - redmi note 5 pro [whyred], redmi note 7/7s [lavender], mi a2 [jasmine sprout], asus zenfone max pro m1, oneplus 3t [64 gb]....
> 
> Please trell me what to pick and if and you could suggest more....
> ...

Click to collapse



you are on the right path. better go with a Xiaomi mid-range than a older flagship. Nowadays mid-range phones are better than older flagships. if you could get a smartphone with snapdragon, go for it. snapdragon is more custom rom friendly.


----------



## ahammed_salahuddeen (May 17, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> you are on the right path. better go with a Xiaomi mid-range than a older flagship. Nowadays mid-range phones are better than older flagships. if you could get a smartphone with snapdragon, go for it. snapdragon is more custom rom friendly.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your help bro. I considered to buy redmi note 7s [lavender]. Thanks for helping.

edited from now

Bro I became happy about your reply but can anyone help how to look if our phone has a great devoloper base. Is MI A3 [LAUREL SPROUT] A GOOD OPTION....


----------



## Alex Perry (May 18, 2021)

Hi.

I'm looking for a phone that will be used exclusively as DAP, literally just to listening music with my iems.
I'm tired of DAPs itself with horrible UI and systems, even on the expensive ones.

But, i don't know what kind of hardware to look for, i was thinking about Poco M3 but that thing it's too much for that i think, would be good to save as much money as possible for a such simple device and purpose.

My needs:
- Cheap - $100/$150 range at max.
- SD slot for music library
- Headphone jack
- Battery life
- Easy and friendly custom OS support

Some questions:
Those MediaTek Helio cpus should be enough or should i aim for Snapdragons only?
2GB of ram it's enough? 3GB? or 4GB to be on a safe place for years even for something to just play music?
UFS memory would be a game changer for my case?

Thanks for any help guys.

Edit: Looks like MediaTek it's a no go for custom roms, damn.


----------



## ahammed_salahuddeen (May 21, 2021)

Hey Is it a great idea to buy poco m3 pro 5g to install custom roms


----------



## WestCoastSunset (May 22, 2021)

Hi, I currently have an s9+ with a shattered back, and If it cost ~ $100 to get that replaced (I'm in the NY metro area), I might as well just get a new phone.

Must have's
Good sound quality for making phone calls
Great battery life
no glass backs!
Good bluetooth support

Nice to have:
Microsd card slot - My music library can get quite large. I think it's currently 20 gigs

At one point I thought it might be nice for the phone to have a great camera, but for what I want a camera for, I can get a used rebel for a decent price. The s9 + has a well above average camera, IMO, for what I use it for, but for the mundane things I use a smartphone camera for, an Average to pretty good camera will be acceptable.

Wouldn't mind moving away from Samsung for awhile. Do their other models all have that stupid glass backing that can shatter quite easily? Really disappointed in Samsung for going with a glass back.

Any suggestions are welcome.

Thanks In Advance For Your Replies.


----------



## TeeShark (May 26, 2021)

Which phone would you buy on a $300 +/- budget? Does not have to be a new model. (See below)

Hi everyone, its time to get a new phone again. I had decided on a refurbed Galaxy Note 9 which was DOA yesterday. I was glad it didnt function properly though because the screen was all scratched up around the outside edge. 

I has assumed since I wsa paying close to retail price for the Note 9 (approx. $294) that it would be in better shape. Is this typical of refurbed phones? My 2nd choice was gonna be a new Samsung A71 but I thought the hardware of the Note 9 was worth getting it instead. Most sites online list the Google Pixel 4a as the best phone on a $300 budget. I just figured Google was already intrusive enough as it is without owning a phone made by them. Whats your opinion? I also looked at the Xiacom Redmi Note 9 but Im not sure if buying international phones is just a headache or what? Then there is the fact its a Chinese branded phone but Im sure every cell phone has something from China in it so does it even matter. Oh, Im an AT&T customer... the one thing thats important to me is i just want to be able to install some of my fav android apps which require root/Super_User permissions. I know being an AT&T customer makes that extremely difficult but i dont pay for my cell service so im stuck with them. Thats it in a nutshell. Thanks for the help.


----------



## mario0318 (May 27, 2021)

Have you guys any thoughts on the TCL 10 and 10L? For around $250 it doesn't look at all bad but I'm not certain it's gonna be a good fit for me with how I'm looking for an easy to mod phone. 

Though Id prefer my next purchase to be a 5G phone, the price for unlocked or T-mobile compatible 5G devices that are not flagship or astronomically beyond my $250 budget limit, I'm curious to get your input for the best low to mid range budget phones. I don't care much about camera quality or running any video games. Just a good multitasking phone for the power user. 

I saw an earlier post suggest the Redmi 7A which looks very promising in terms of community activity.


----------



## ahc10 (May 28, 2021)

Hello,

I want to buy an android device to root it for testing purposes. I am looking for a phone compatible with SuperSu or any easy method (preferably without connecting it to pc).

(I already rooted my Samsung S5 by flashing and the installing magisk).

I don't mind if the device is old, I can buy a used one.

Thank you,
Best Regards


----------



## xHvlios (Jun 1, 2021)

Ok so i found out my Oneplus 7T TMobile variant is not compatible with MetroPCS, same with my realme x2 pro.. not compatible. Im looking for something fully compatible but dont really want samsung, lg etc. I would like a realme if i could but i doubt it. budget 500$ or less


----------



## GizmoTheGreen (Jun 3, 2021)

Hey, looking for a phone with 90hz+ screen and minimal or preferably NO camerabump on the back. 
good rom dev community a plus.
any suggestions mighty appreciated.


----------



## Arsenal420 (Jun 6, 2021)

I replaced my Motorola Moto X4 with a Samsung Galaxy S9 and I don't like it. The volume buttons are unworkable on the left, the Bixby button is annoying (though I did disable it), the "dual speakers" are weak and I can't root it. The size though is pretty nice and the Samsung voice to text is quite good. Anyway I want to replace the S9 with something that suits me better. I picked it up as an unlocked refurbished unit for $196.99 which I thought was a good deal.

I don't care about release year, brand, cores, ram, sim cards, screen resolution, camera or battery. In fact if the networks still supported it I'd go back to my HTC One M8 in a heartbeat.

What I need is a phone with Android, a smaller size, 4G, button placement on right, rootable, good usability and works in the United States on Xfinity (Verizon network). Fingerprint scanner would be nice. I would like to stay under $300 but I could go up to $400 if it's the right phone and I will be seeking a used/refurbished unit if it's available. 

I could really use some help as the GSMArena site doesn't filter on phone availability in the USA or let you filter out certain manufacturers. Basically there are way too many to compare quickly. Thank you very much for any opinion or insight.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 6, 2021)

Arsenal420 said:


> I replaced my Motorola Moto X4 with a Samsung Galaxy S9 and I don't like it. The volume buttons are unworkable on the left, the Bixby button is annoying (though I did disable it), the "dual speakers" are weak and I can't root it. The size though is pretty nice and the Samsung voice to text is quite good. Anyway I want to replace the S9 with something that suits me better. I picked it up as an unlocked refurbished unit for $196.99 which I thought was a good deal.
> 
> I don't care about release year, brand, cores, ram, sim cards, screen resolution, camera or battery. In fact if the networks still supported it I'd go back to my HTC One M8 in a heartbeat.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



not sure what network youre on but my htc one M8 is running just fine (att).
got it new off ebay for a song. js


----------



## Arsenal420 (Jun 6, 2021)

mrrocketdog said:


> not sure what network youre on but my htc one M8 is running just fine (att).
> got it new off ebay for a song. js

Click to collapse



You have it better than me. Verizon wouldn't add my M8 three years ago (in Sept), when I had to order the Moto X4 instead, saying it was no longer supported. I have to say though... you've got me thinking. Thank you for that bit of info.


----------



## tgrauss (Jun 6, 2021)

Hello,

I am looking to buy a smartphone but I can't find the right one yet. Here are the ideal specs for me:
- Very good radio sensitivity (my OnePlus One is horrible for this, my 2001 Nokia 3310 is way better) for 2G/3G/4G and Wifi. Good stability of signal is important too.
- Small (between 3 and 4.5 inches) screen
- Small bezel (but not too small either so that the fingers don't interfere with the screen while holding it)
- Not too thin (thickness of the original Nokia 3310 is perfect (20mm) to be able to hold it well in the hand. I don't like thin phones like my current Oneplus One
- Audio jack
- Usb-C with video out
- reliable
- plastic shell without paint (like the original 3310, the color was in the plastic and it still looks amazing).
- the bezel should be a little bit higher than the screen so that if the phone fall, the screen won't touch the ground
- Good battery life
- removable battery (back can be unclipped)
- stable drivers
- runs without issues on LineageOS+microg
- Qi wireless charging
- At least 4GB RAM and 64GB flash
- GPS (with fast and stable signal locking)
- a decent front and back camera. Doesn't need to be super high resolution, but still be a decent quality (colors, picture noises, low light conditions...). 5Mp for the front and 12Mp for the back should be fine.
- Good quality microphones and speakers (calls must be crystal clear)
- A resolution of screen like 1280x720 should be fine
- Cheap (around 200 euros max)
- good touch screen sensitivity
- very good readability outside (AMOLED ?)
- good quality Bluetooth (signal quality and stability)
- notification light
- not too heavy (max 200g)
- good quality compass
- good quality accelerometer
- good quality gyroscope
- proximity sensor
- ambient light sensor

Nice to have:
- FM tuner
- IR blaster
- sd card
- double SIM
- capacitive navigation keys
- weather sensors (humidity, temperature, air quality., barometer..)
- micro hdmi or display port

The Jelly 2 ticks a lot (but not all) of these but I don't know about the quality of the phone, signal strength, drivers quality, long term LineageOS availability... 

What do you think?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 6, 2021)

Arsenal420 said:


> You have it better than me. Verizon wouldn't add my M8 three years ago (in Sept), when I had to order the Moto X4 instead, saying it was no longer supported. I have to say though... you've got me thinking. Thank you for that bit of info.

Click to collapse



also i bought it carrier unlocked. if that matters.
really like the avatar.:good:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## TequilaTaco (Jun 8, 2021)

(terrible english ahead, apologies) So my ancient Samsung SM-355M from 2014-2015 died this morning... yeah, thats what i've been using for the last 5 years because i wasn't interested too much in smartphones, it was just a tool for basic stuff like "2-steps verification" for PC software like Steam, phone calls, check the weather and pretty much just that.

Im still hoping that flashing the phone will bring it back to life at least just for the flashlight anyway, not the subject...

Do you guys have any suggestions for a low tier/budget smartphone??? for sure anything new will be far better than my old SM-355M still i'd like to know which smartphone is the best within "lowtier" category.

What about samsung A12 or samsung A21s ? i live in Mexico and the market is infested with Xiaomi and Huawei stuff and some ppl say there are better and cheaper options from xiaomi compared with A12 or a21s, but again im a newbie so i have no idea.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jun 9, 2021)

TequilaTaco said:


> (terrible english ahead, apologies) So my ancient Samsung SM-355M from 2014-2015 died this morning... yeah, thats what i've been using for the last 5 years because i wasn't interested too much in smartphones, it was just a tool for basic stuff like "2-steps verification" for PC software like Steam, phone calls, check the weather and pretty much just that.
> 
> Im still hoping that flashing the phone will bring it back to life at least just for the flashlight anyway, not the subject...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go with xiaomi, they deliver good phones for small prices. I ve got a xiaomi for 2 years now, can't complain at all.


----------



## Arsenal420 (Jun 10, 2021)

TequilaTaco said:


> (terrible english ahead, apologies) So my ancient Samsung SM-355M from 2014-2015 died this morning... yeah, thats what i've been using for the last 5 years because i wasn't interested too much in smartphones, it was just a tool for basic stuff like "2-steps verification" for PC software like Steam, phone calls, check the weather and pretty much just that.
> 
> Im still hoping that flashing the phone will bring it back to life at least just for the flashlight anyway, not the subject...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Taco my main site for phone research is: https://www.gsmarena.com/

Use Phone Finder at the top left above all the phone models.

It might seem kind of flash bang when you load the page but they have so much data on every phone out there and you can do multiple comparisons, I think four phones at a time, of any phone to any other phone. You can search by every factor known to man including price. That's how I found the Galaxy S9 I returned (bought used for $200 bucks) and the Pixel 4a I have now which I love and got used for $300 bucks.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jun 10, 2021)

tgrauss said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking to buy a smartphone but I can't find the right one yet. Here are the ideal specs for me:
> - Very good radio sensitivity (my OnePlus One is horrible for this, my 2001 Nokia 3310 is way better) for 2G/3G/4G and Wifi. Good stability of signal is important too.
> ...

Click to collapse



how do you plan on using this phone? just for dialing contacts and whatsapp? if you plan on using other apps, like browsing, Netflix, YouTube or some games, you will need a big battery. 2500 won't cut it.


----------



## tgrauss (Jun 10, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> how do you plan on using this phone? just for dialing contacts and whatsapp? if you plan on using other apps, like browsing, Netflix, YouTube or some games, you will need a big battery. 2500 won't cut it.

Click to collapse



No game, some browsing, gps, some youtube, mostly webradio and of course calls.
As for the battery, it will be plugged for most of the day anyway while I work.
No GAPPS (LineageOS+microg), this saves a lot of battery life. Most apps are working offline (OSMand+, calendar, todolist, opencamera...).
It is used mostly when I am out and can't use the computer. My main device is my laptop computer and not my smartphone.


----------



## Arsenal420 (Jun 11, 2021)

mrrocketdog said:


> also i bought it carrier unlocked. if that matters.
> really like the avatar.:good:

Click to collapse



Haha I just now and I've probably had that longer than XDA has been around. Steal it by all means.


----------



## AlperenYasar (Jun 11, 2021)

I am checking GSMArena but can't find the information I seek. Can anyone please guide me: Which company produces the most customisable phones. I want to be able root, unlock bootloader (then install banking apps) etc. I have a few more criteria on my mind but they are options on GSMArena so I don't need to bother you with them.


----------



## Arsenal420 (Jun 11, 2021)

Well I just got a Pixel 4a and had no problem with the bootloader and the root via magisk. It does break banking apps but there is a Magisk module to fix that which you can install from Magisk Manager. I haven't done that part yet but I will this weekend.

If it were me I'd get a list from GSMArena and then google "Can I root phoneX" but that's just me.


----------



## jacko203 (Jun 11, 2021)

Hi people, I'd like to get your ideas.

I want a phone which I can use for work as well if needed, so eg viewing documents, data input to webpages if needed, will use with bluetooth keyboard at times for tasks I'd do on the computer.

I like the idea of the note but can't face paying that much unless the stylus is hugely useful for this sort of productivity.

I figured that having the largest possible screen would be better for this (at present have pixel 3a XL).

I'm leaning toward Xiaomi Mi 11 or OnePlus 8 Pro for similar money.

Anyone got any other thoughts? 
Does the note stylus make such a difference that I should consider it?
I'm worried that the Xiaomi MIUI could be buggy or annoying - anyone able to comment on this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Fytdyh (Jun 12, 2021)

jacko203 said:


> Hi people, I'd like to get your ideas.
> 
> I want a phone which I can use for work as well if needed, so eg viewing documents, data input to webpages if needed, will use with bluetooth keyboard at times for tasks I'd do on the computer.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



if you want to use a phone for work, you should go with Samsung. Samsung has Dex interface. pared with some Bluetooth accessories and a monitor and it is a decent working station. no matter what size you get, working on a monitor is way better than on a phone screen. Foldable phones might be the bridge between, but all are still prototypes, lacking in durability, battery, performance and usability. 

on a side note, I find miui reliable and not buggy at all. have a mid-range from xiaomi for almost 2 years now. is a very good phone. also, this is my first phone from xiaomi.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jun 13, 2021)

tgrauss said:


> No game, some browsing, gps, some youtube, mostly webradio and of course calls.
> As for the battery, it will be plugged for most of the day anyway while I work.
> No GAPPS (LineageOS+microg), this saves a lot of battery life. Most apps are working offline (OSMand+, calendar, todolist, opencamera...).
> It is used mostly when I am out and can't use the computer. My main device is my laptop computer and not my smartphone.

Click to collapse



hey there. found this phone, Blackberry Key2 Le, from 2018. nowadays you could find it an that price range. unfortunately, blackberry is using a locked bootloader, so no lineage os.


----------



## LaserG (Jun 14, 2021)

I want a smartphone for about $ 625.  The main thing is the camera and autonomy.  I am looking at Vivo x50 Pro +.  It's a good choice?


----------



## Fytdyh (Jun 15, 2021)

LaserG said:


> I want a smartphone for about $ 625.  The main thing is the camera and autonomy.  I am looking at Vivo x50 Pro +.  It's a good choice?

Click to collapse



that's an odd number. the phone seems good for camera and autonomy. I trust you also researched the phone, not just looked at paper numbers (https://m.gsmarena.com/vivo_x50_pro_plus-review-2170p7.php). it is a good choice.


----------



## megaancient (Jun 17, 2021)

Hi everyone,

Using about 2 yrs old Nubia Red Magic 3 (Global ROM) but now I'm trying to move onto another device. I am not worried about camera system, but I do love having stronger processor. I love having a headphone jack but it's getting harder to find phones that I like that have headphone jack anymore. Also, at least 1.5 yrs of update guarantee will be appreciated. Nubia has given me minor updates only, with my Red Magic 3 still stuck at Android 9.

My current choice is Xiaomi 11X(India)/Xiaomi Poco F3 (Global) but am willing to look into other options too. 

Also, are oneplus 8T and oneplus nord 5g worth their costs as compared to 11x as they have weaker processor in comparison.


----------



## dweiks (Jun 18, 2021)

hi.
i am looking for a phone has :
1- big battery
2- fast charging
2- really loud speakers !
3- not a punch hole in the middle of the screen . " its ok if its on the side of the screen but not in the middle " . I am ok with normal notch
4- not apple
5- good price
6- 128 gb or more.
7- beautiful screen colors

i don't care about performance . i only use it for social media ,youtube, calls and browsing .


----------



## Fytdyh (Jun 19, 2021)

dweiks said:


> hi.
> i am looking for a phone has :
> 1- big battery
> 2- fast charging
> ...

Click to collapse



asus rog phone 5 fits all criteria. good price is a subjective matter.


----------



## mll2 (Jun 20, 2021)

Hi guys,
I'm sick and tired of the cycle: buy new - use for some semesters - have an outdated os, or faulty hardware

For one of my kids (but also form me in the short or average term), I'm looking for something:

1. Not too big: 70 145 mm long would be fine
2. With a lasting OS, preferably free. For example, long-term compatibility with LineageOS would be great. But I've also heard of some new system for Google to guarantee a device gets the latest android even if the maker drops updates for it.
3. Second-hand is fine, for ecological and financial reasons. Preference for a proven lasting model (no widespread conception default regarding its components for example), and a replaceable battery would be great to improve life duration.
4. No special needs regarding speed. Not games intended, only phone, surf, messaging apps, and camera/video, Waze, maybe Android auto.
5. Sensible storage size (in the likes of 32 GB) - and an SD card slot (especially for video storage / whatsapp media)

I guess that's about it. Thanks.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jun 20, 2021)

mll2 said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm sick and tired of the cycle: buy new - use for some semesters - have an outdated os, or faulty hardware
> 
> For one of my kids (but also form me in the short or average term), I'm looking for something:
> ...

Click to collapse



Go with google pixel 4a. Thus ensures you get the latest updates in the matter of the operating system from google. doesn't have micro sd slot, it does have 128 GB of internal storage. 

in order to make the phones more streamlined and thinner  manufacturers had to remove the option for a replaceable battery. you still can change it, in an specialized service.


----------



## mll2 (Jun 20, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Go with google pixel 4a. Thus ensures you get the latest updates in the matter of the operating system from google. doesn't have micro sd slot, it does have 128 GB of internal storage.
> 
> in order to make the phones more streamlined and thinner  manufacturers had to remove the option for a replaceable battery. you still can change it, in an specialized service.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your suggestion. AS per my criteria:
1. length 144 mm => Pass
2. OS => officially maintained by LineageOS, even with 18.1. Not officially maintained by /e/ alas. => Pass
3. Not available on the second-hand market. No replaceable battery as you mentioned. also, at about 320 €, it's a bit pricey for me => Fail
4. Specs more than comfortable for my needs => Pass
5. No external storage, however as you said the internal storage is plenty. However, I like to be able to move data manually => Fail


----------



## Fytdyh (Jun 20, 2021)

mll2 said:


> Thanks for your suggestion. AS per my criteria:
> 1. length 144 mm => Pass
> 2. OS => officially maintained by LineageOS, even with 18.1. Not officially maintained by /e/ alas. => Pass
> 3. Not available on the second-hand market. No replaceable battery as you mentioned. also, at about 320 €, it's a bit pricey for me => Fail
> ...

Click to collapse



how about Samsung s7?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## mll2 (Jun 20, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> how about Samsung s7?

Click to collapse



At 80€ on the second-hand market, it's potentially nice. Size is nice, too. Alas, it's not officially maintained by LineageOS. And battery is not replaceable. I'm starting to feel like I'm asking for the impossible. Maybe I should loosen the size criteria and buy a 2nd-hand Fairphone...


----------



## Imprezzion (Jun 23, 2021)

I basically want a Poco F3 but with a under screen FP. Simple as that haha.

- Has to have custom ROM support.
- Good battery life.
- No double front camera / big notch. Punch hole is fine.
- Under screen FP.
- SoC doesn't have to be super powerful I only use it for social media / calling / Whatsapp / browsing internet.
- HAS to have 5G otherwise I would have bought a Redmi Note 10 Pro but it only has 4G.
- Sub €500.


----------



## moking01 (Jul 2, 2021)

I'm in to buy a new smartphone in the range of 550-650 us price range. I already purchased the S20 FE and returned it after a week due to how buggy it was so please don't recommend it.

I want something with a very good camera. Is the Mi 11 a good buy in this range?


----------



## justAplebe (Jul 3, 2021)

Hi everyone im new to the forums and would like an opinion on what phone to buy. I'm using an old LG Stylo V2 plus with Resurrection Remix and I love it. BUT Tmobile is going to require Volte in the up coming months and that does not work with this phone and ROM.  I would like to get something with active ROM development. I dont use GAPPS so that is of no concern. Removable battery and enough processor to possibly run linux would be nice.  Stupid Tmobile....


----------



## jaed.43725 (Jul 3, 2021)

T-Mobile lied to me about the OnePlus 9 I just got from them. They said it was the NA version and unlocked. I'm going to pay this off, sell it, and get a Pixel 5. That's the phone I recommend to you as well.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jul 6, 2021)

justAplebe said:


> Hi everyone im new to the forums and would like an opinion on what phone to buy. I'm using an old LG Stylo V2 plus with Resurrection Remix and I love it. BUT Tmobile is going to require Volte in the up coming months and that does not work with this phone and ROM.  I would like to get something with active ROM development. I dont use GAPPS so that is of no concern. Removable battery and enough processor to possibly run linux would be nice.  Stupid Tmobile....

Click to collapse



removable battery is a very steep requirement nowadays. there aren't that many phones that have this functionality  if any.

for the second requirement, there are even smartphones in 2011 that run Linux. with a little bit of tweaking any Linux distro can be run on a smartphone.

also, custom rom support isn't such great feature anymore. unless you care about your privacy, custom roms no longer provide better battery/ performance compared to stock roms.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jul 6, 2021)

moking01 said:


> I'm in to buy a new smartphone in the range of 550-650 us price range. I already purchased the S20 FE and returned it after a week due to how buggy it was so please don't recommend it.
> 
> I want something with a very good camera. Is the Mi 11 a good buy in this range?

Click to collapse



Well, a good place to start would be gsmarena. see there, input your requirements and see what phones fit those requirements. I can be little to no help since prices in my country could totally differ from yours


----------



## bulletfodder (Jul 6, 2021)

Help me make up my mind, XDA!

Currently running an LGv30, stock, rooted, debloated. 

Looking to upgrade/replace, because of damage.

Located in the US, currently on VZW network with straighttalk, but considering switching to Mint/T-Mobile

Needs:
non-china manufacture (work reasons)
headphone jack,
great battery,
rootable

wants:
AMOLED
sd card
5G
price

Looking pretty hard at the Zenphone 8, but the price point seems to be a little high. Buddy I work with has the Nokia 8.3, but it's huge and has LCD screen. Checks all the other boxes though. Price is kinda high as well.

I'm ok with buying used (most of my phones have been used from swappa)

Any suggestions.


----------



## jaed.43725 (Jul 6, 2021)

bulletfodder said:


> Help me make up my mind, XDA!
> 
> Currently running an LGv30, stock, rooted, debloated.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Samsung is about your best bet. Although it's lots of bloatware, you can ROM it.


----------



## justAplebe (Jul 6, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> removable battery is a very steep requirement nowadays. there aren't that many phones that have this functionality  if any.
> 
> for the second requirement, there are even smartphones in 2011 that run Linux. with a little bit of tweaking any Linux distro can be run on a smartphone.
> 
> also, custom rom support isn't such great feature anymore. unless you care about your privacy, custom roms no longer provide better battery/ performance compared to stock roms.

Click to collapse




It is 100% about privacy. Good news is I found a custom de-bloated stock ROM to at least get VOlte working again. So I'm not in a huge hurry. I know Linux can run on just about anything but usability is key. I don't want to wait 5 minutes for  something to load.  I don't need Google on my phone I don't use any of their apps or services. If it was not for Tmobile shutting down their older networks I would have just stuck with what I had.  There are no custom roms for this phone with working VOlte and no Gapps. Im looking at a oneplus 8  or a pixel something or other.  I dont HAVE to have a removable battery but sure would like one.


----------



## bulletfodder (Jul 7, 2021)

jaed.43725 said:


> Samsung is about your best bet. Although it's lots of bloatware, you can ROM it.

Click to collapse



Is it? I thought they weren't bootloader unlockable.

I'm not super worried about samsung, if I can through a custom rom, or just debloat via ADB. My last Samsung was the S4 or S5  - right about the time they started getting tricky with locking the bootloader hard.

Off to research. Thanks!


----------



## DamesDZ (Jul 8, 2021)

I want to buy! What I choose bitween M62 or A72??
Or any suggestions between 300$ and 400$ only on samsung!!!


----------



## Fytdyh (Jul 8, 2021)

DamesDZ said:


> I want to buy! What I choose bitween M62 or A72??
> Or any suggestions between 300$ and 400$ only on samsung!!!

Click to collapse



between those 2, I like A72 more since it has 90 Hz refresh rate and under display fingerprint scanner. yet again, do check how responsive is the phone in the store. 

or you could wait for the Samsung Galaxy F52 5G. it launches this month, the processor seems better and you get 120 Hz.


----------



## nfriedly (Jul 8, 2021)

I'm looking for a recommendation for an Android tablet. I don't have a strict budget; $3-400 would be fine, I could probably swing $5-600 if there was a good argument for it.

Things I *really* want include
* easy to root
* at least one "big" core (e.g. a Cortex A72, *not* something with only cortex A53's or A55's)
* at least 4GB ram, preferably more
* microSD slot

Nice to have's:
* fully unlock-able bootloader
* video out over USB-C
* decent gaming and emulation performance

I don't really care that much about the screen size, 8-10" would be great, bigger would probably be fine too.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jul 9, 2021)

nfriedly said:


> I'm looking for a recommendation for an Android tablet. I don't have a strict budget; $3-400 would be fine, I could probably swing $5-600 if there was a good argument for it.
> 
> Things I *really* want include
> * easy to root
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, tablets with Android aren't that good compared to smartphones. usually tablets do come with weaker specs because buyers aren't that interested in. I would suggest the xiaomi mi pad 5, launches at the end of July. most likely will be over 600, but xiaomi does deliver and the tablet most likely would be compared to the iPad in terms of performance.


----------



## Deleted member 230392 (Jul 10, 2021)

I'm looking for help and assistance to select a new 4G capable Smartphone running Android.

The catch is that I have limited budget so phones like the Samsung Galaxy S20 (which has LTE Category 20) are out of budget.

This is a secondary  phone,  I want to use it with more in depth Cellular apps like CellMapper,  LTE Discovery, Net Monitor etc

I am not interested in 5G

A I want the best performing 4G LTE-A phone with the best LTE Category,  CA   (carrier Aggregation) and MIMO  (multiple in multiple out)

B Also a phone that supports the largest range of FDD-LTE  (Frequency Division) and TD-LTE  (Time Division)

C Dual SIM Slots

The ability to run a ported gcam that does not crash would be appreciated too

I am extremely UNinterested in selfie cameras

*Any phone suggestions please, and reconditioned phones would be considered too.*

Is there a phone selector website where you can put in these parameters and it comes up with a list?


----------



## Tabs78 (Jul 12, 2021)

hi, sorry for my english, i did'nt find a thread for my question.
Which true wireless eardbuds can i buy under 150€?
i will use it to call, i have freebuds pro but the form factor is bad for my ear.
I need some quality call of them
thanks
​


----------



## Piebobs7109 (Jul 13, 2021)

Hi looking to spend about £700 on my new phone for my 50th, so far the Xperia 5 ii 5g looks nice, I'm not a brand snob and not an apple fan (never used one), I currently have a honor 20 which I like but the cameras on the honor 50 look awful to me, I liked my s8 apart from the curved edge. So any help or advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## quickshivam (Jul 14, 2021)

I need to buy a phone which can be easily rooted. Budget- 200USD max
thanks in advance.


----------



## Anticy (Jul 16, 2021)

Hello, I am looking for a phone that has good specs for gaming that I can easily unlock the bootloader and root for $400 or lower, anything lower than $300 would be best. I currently have the POCO X3 Pro and I like it but for me it's to hard and takes too long to unlock the bootloader and I keep on getting errors. I don't know that much about phone hardware and stuff but I want the phone to have at least 6-8 GB of RAM and with a Snapdragon 860 or higher if possible and I really don't care about the camera quality. And I don't want the phone to be from Xioami because it would be as hard to unlock the bootloader as the POCO X3 Pro.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## skrippi (Jul 16, 2021)

*Buy now or wait?*

Normally I always know what to buy when my contract ends, but this time is different. I was always sticking to Samsung. But now there's the Xiaomis MI 11 Ultra besides the Samsung Galaxy S21 Ultra. 
Thing is: by design I really love the new IPhone 12. Why isn't there any high end Android phone designed like this? Or am I just missing it? 

*And also: should I buy now or wait for any upcoming devices which might be worth the wait? *


----------



## Fatbaldingape (Jul 17, 2021)

Hello, I am looking for a new phone, hardly the only one I see.
 I think my needs are somewhat specific.
 I want privacy, no google anything. I do not use social media, except for Signal, for work,(if that counts). I do not watch videos, or play games on my phone.
 I prefer to use only open source apps.
 I sometimes have to take photos for work, these do not need to be high quality, if you can make out faces, that's good enough.
 Running something like Lineage or Graphene would be great.
 I am a volunteer in southeast Asia, my yearly stipend is $1200 us, before costs. I can usually save about $125-$150 a year, so, that is my budget.
 Is it possible to get a privacy friendly phone at this budget? My current phone is a Nokia 1280, that's a candy bar phone, so, no email or apps.
 Thank you for any help you can provide.


----------



## ramandeepsingh01 (Jul 19, 2021)

What's your opinion on Oppo Reno 6 pro 5G smartphone launched with Dimensity 1200 chipset? Is it good enough?


----------



## Shadowthor (Jul 19, 2021)

ramandeepsingh01 said:


> What's your opinion on Oppo Reno 6 pro 5G smartphone launched with Dimensity 1200 chipset? Is it good enough?

Click to collapse



Seem's ok. Have you looked at the Motorola Edge S/Moto G100?


----------



## tusharsharma001 (Jul 20, 2021)

What's your view on Tecno Camon 17 smartphone with Helio G85 processor. I think this one has decent performance for the users at a low cost.


----------



## gettinwicked (Jul 20, 2021)

Google Pixel 6xl/pro

Anyone interested in upgraded based on the current leaks?

So, it depends for me. The earlier reports of their whitechapel chip say it's going to be mid-range. If yes, but they're selling this as a premium phone at those prices, no, not doing it. While I LOVE the at release updates and OS's, I'm about hardware too at this point. So far, Samsung, for example, is flooring pixel's in terms of hardware. Honestly, if they did a Google play edition again, I'd buy one. However, I have been reading more recently that the chip will in fact be high end. Definitely crossing my fingers there.

The new camera's. The leaks show some serious camera sensors. Those with Google's camera software, the 6 pro will definitely destroy most, if not all other phones' camera's.

I also just read that the display for the 6 will be Samsung, but the pro may be an LG p-oled. Just like the pixel 2xl... If this is so, LG better make up for the crappy displays they sent out on the 2xl's. If they aren't much better, count me out.

I have high hopes for this phone. They really need to push out something that will truly be a high end phone though.

What do you think?


----------



## Shadowthor (Jul 20, 2021)

gettinwicked said:


> Google Pixel 6xl/pro
> 
> Anyone interested in upgraded based on the current leaks?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For the specs, it doesn't seem worth it. Only if you want the instant updates from Google and not really care about the rest.


----------



## nola mike (Jul 21, 2021)

Just lost my LG V30, which I loved. Looking for a replacement that I can get for around $300. Used is fine, I typically buy flagships that are a couple of years old, but some of the new mid rangers look good. I was still happy with the V30, so anything that would be an overall mild upgrade would be great. In order of importance:

1. Customizable ROM/unlocked bootloader, easily rootable, active development community. This one is non-negotiable. Unless things have changed, I believe that takes Samsung out. 
2. Would really like an SD slot. I guess 256 gig storage would suffice, but it would be nice.
3. 3.5 mm headphone jack. 

I'd like a decent camera, the V30 using a gcam port is fine for me. 
I'm not a gamer, so I don't know how important the fastest processor is. It appears the snapdragon 732 is at best on par with the 835 on the v30. I'm guessing that I'd prefer a better screen and camera to raw processing power, but not sure. Don't care about 5g. 

A lot of the xiaomi's seem to check all the boxes (poco x3 pro v. nfc, redmi note 10 pro, mi 11 lite 5g). Anything else I should be considering, especially somethingg that's a few years old?


----------



## Shadowthor (Jul 23, 2021)

nola mike said:


> Just lost my LG V30, which I loved. Looking for a replacement that I can get for around $300. Used is fine, I typically buy flagships that are a couple of years old, but some of the new mid rangers look good. I was still happy with the V30, so anything that would be an overall mild upgrade would be great. In order of importance:
> 
> 1. Customizable ROM/unlocked bootloader, easily rootable, active development community. This one is non-negotiable. Unless things have changed, I believe that takes Samsung out.
> 2. Would really like an SD slot. I guess 256 gig storage would suffice, but it would be nice.
> ...

Click to collapse



Does the phone have to be new? You could probably find used flagships of older models. Your best bet would be looking at the models you mentioned. Maybe the poco m3 pro as well.


----------



## nola mike (Jul 23, 2021)

Shadowthor said:


> Does the phone have to be new? You could probably find used flagships of older models. Your best bet would be looking at the models you mentioned. Maybe the poco m3 pro as well.

Click to collapse



I was leaning towards the poco x3 pro, but after a little research found that it doesn't support t-mobile bands 71 and 12 for extended LTE. So ended up going with a Oneplus 7T pro mclaren for $265. No sd slot, no headphone jack but nice screen, good specs.


----------



## Shadowthor (Jul 23, 2021)

nola mike said:


> I was leaning towards the poco x3 pro, but after a little research found that it doesn't support t-mobile bands 71 and 12 for extended LTE. So ended up going with a Oneplus 7T pro mclaren for $265. No sd slot, no headphone jack but nice screen, good specs.

Click to collapse



That's a good price. New or used?


----------



## nola mike (Jul 23, 2021)

Shadowthor said:


> That's a good price. New or used?

Click to collapse



Used, no charger. Supposedly mint condition, we'll see. Also T-mo locked, which shouldn't be an issue in my case. Those xiaomi's look like a real deal though if not for the band issue. Very similar specs except IPS screen and some middling reviews about the camera. I can never tell whether the issue is with the camera hardware or software though. They should all compare using a gcam port...


----------



## ramandeepsingh01 (Jul 23, 2021)

quickshivam said:


> I need to buy a phone which can be easily rooted. Budget- 200USD max
> thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



At this cost, something like Samsung Galaxy A32 5G looks good with Dimensity 720 chipset. Although if you do not look at the cost, Nord 2 is really amazing.


----------



## svetius (Jul 23, 2021)

Piebobs7109 said:


> Hi looking to spend about £700 on my new phone for my 50th, so far the Xperia 5 ii 5g looks nice, I'm not a brand snob and not an apple fan (never used one), I currently have a honor 20 which I like but the cameras on the honor 50 look awful to me, I liked my s8 apart from the curved edge. So any help or advice would be much appreciated.

Click to collapse



Pixel 4a


----------



## svetius (Jul 23, 2021)

tusharsharma001 said:


> What's your view on Tecno Camon 17 smartphone with Helio G85 processor. I think this one has decent performance for the users at a low cost.

Click to collapse



Get the model with 6GB ram.


----------



## svetius (Jul 23, 2021)

GizmoTheGreen said:


> Hey, looking for a phone with 90hz+ screen and minimal or preferably NO camerabump on the back.
> good rom dev community a plus.
> any suggestions mighty appreciated.

Click to collapse



OnePlus 8T or 7T has massive community support and 90hz but they have bumps, which you can fix with a case


----------



## svetius (Jul 23, 2021)

LaserG said:


> I want a smartphone for about $ 625.  The main thing is the camera and autonomy.  I am looking at Vivo x50 Pro +.  It's a good choice?

Click to collapse



yes, vivo x50 pro+ is good. also the Pixel 4a is amazing


----------



## Shadowthor (Jul 23, 2021)

Another vote for the oneplus 8t, especially since it doesn't cost as much due to the oneplus 9 being out.


----------



## ankitgupta01 (Jul 24, 2021)

Shadowthor said:


> Another vote for the oneplus 8t, especially since it doesn't cost as much due to the oneplus 9 being out.

Click to collapse



Now there is also OnePlus Nord 2 and Poco F3 GT, both of them with Mediatek Dimensity 1200 processor. They are also good options.


----------



## NotASimpleMan (Jul 24, 2021)

Hello.

I want to buy new phone, right now i have LG G7.
My budget is 550 euros.

I can buy:
Mi 10 8/256 - 450 euros
Samsung S20 Plus (SD Ver 12/128) - 575 euros

I really like Mi 10 Pro but i cannot find it anywhere in my country. Only Mi 10. 
Should i pay extra 125 euros more for S20 Plus? 
Or should i buy Mi 10 instead? Or should i buy something else?

I need a good battery, good screen, ok cameras, good perfomances.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## jesudas (Jul 24, 2021)

Planning to buy Poco GT X3 but not sure that will I get any custom roms for it because of its processor ie Dimensity 1200 which is made by Mediatek. Should I buy it or not custom roms are must for me. Any help will be appreciated....


----------



## Shadowthor (Jul 25, 2021)

ankitgupta01 said:


> Now there is also OnePlus Nord 2 and Poco F3 GT, both of them with Mediatek Dimensity 1200 processor. They are also good options.

Click to collapse



They are, but I think OP already got their phone. A lot of good midrange phones are coming out.


----------



## ramandeepsingh01 (Jul 26, 2021)

jesudas said:


> Planning to buy Poco GT X3 but not sure that will I get any custom roms for it because of its processor ie Dimensity 1200 which is made by Mediatek. Should I buy it or not custom roms are must for me. Any help will be appreciated....

Click to collapse



This is not an issue of concern any more because Mediatek has offered open resource structure for all the 5G chipsets now. So you can go for it.


----------



## jesudas (Jul 26, 2021)

ramandeepsingh01 said:


> This is not an issue of concern any more because Mediatek has offered open resource structure for all the 5G chipsets now. So you can go for it.

Click to collapse



Is it bro!! thank you for the information...... Definately will buy that beast.......


----------



## ankitgupta01 (Jul 27, 2021)

jesudas said:


> Is it bro!! thank you for the information...... Definately will buy that beast.......

Click to collapse



Yeah, now you can flash custom ROMs on all Mediatek 5G chipsets without any issues. Even the heat optimization in DImensity 1200 is quite good.


----------



## jesudas (Jul 27, 2021)

ankitgupta01 said:


> Yeah, now you can flash custom ROMs on all Mediatek 5G chipsets without any issues. Even the heat optimization in DImensity 1200 is quite good.

Click to collapse



Thank you for the information bro....


----------



## ankitgupta01 (Jul 29, 2021)

jesudas said:


> Thank you for the information bro....

Click to collapse



You are most welcome bro. The technology seems to be moving at such a rapid rate and this is why all the brands seem to be more competitive.


----------



## GizmoTheGreen (Jul 30, 2021)

svetius said:


> OnePlus 8T or 7T has massive community support and 90hz but they have bumps, which you can fix with a case

Click to collapse



yeah no bump without case is the main thing I'm looking for, finding 90hz screens is easy...
camera bump isn't a listed spec anywhere so hard to filter for


----------



## JackDCalloway (Jul 30, 2021)

Hello folks! 

I'm using a redmi note 8 pro but I'm looking for something new. 
Happy with the note 8 I thought about the note 10 pro. 
I was told the Google pixel 5 would be a good phone, plus it has great privacy potential when combined with grapheneOS. 

So I'm pretty uncertain, the pixel 5 is pretty pricy but the redmi is said to spy pretty much. 

Any suggestions? Also recommendations for other devices are welcome.


----------



## ramandeepsingh01 (Jul 30, 2021)

JackDCalloway said:


> Hello folks!
> 
> I'm using a redmi note 8 pro but I'm looking for something new.
> Happy with the note 8 I thought about the note 10 pro.
> ...

Click to collapse



Even Apple phones spy on the users and while we are living with it, it should not be a concern. Redmi Note 8 Pro was a good performer with Helio G90T chipset if you want something similar to it, Redmi Note 10s or Galafy F22 smartphones are good. But if you want something in 5G, Realme Narzo 30 Pro or Redmi Note 10T are good options.


----------



## JackDCalloway (Jul 30, 2021)

ramandeepsingh01 said:


> Even Apple phones spy on the users and while we are living with it, it should not be a concern. Redmi Note 8 Pro was a good performer with Helio G90T chipset if you want something similar to it, Redmi Note 10s or Galafy F22 smartphones are good. But if you want something in 5G, Realme Narzo 30 Pro or Redmi Note 10T are good options.

Click to collapse



So that spying no concern, nothing you can't fix with debloating and firewalling. 
I just compared the mi and redmi note 10. As far as I can see there's not much difference. So I guess I'll be fine with a xiaomi redmi note 10 pro with 8GB of ram. Thanks a lot


----------



## ankitgupta01 (Jul 31, 2021)

JackDCalloway said:


> So that spying no concern, nothing you can't fix with debloating and firewalling.
> I just compared the mi and redmi note 10. As far as I can see there's not much difference. So I guess I'll be fine with a xiaomi redmi note 10 pro with 8GB of ram. Thanks a lot

Click to collapse



Do not wish to burst that bubble but Redmi Note 10 Pro does not have good reviews and seems to have lagging issues, while MIUI is always a problem. Go for something with clean UI.


----------



## RootNightmareX (Jul 31, 2021)

*delete please*


----------



## RootNightmareX (Jul 31, 2021)

These are the options i see:
- Poco F2 PRO (almost identical to my 9t pro but with updates, it still has a jack and pop up camera which are a big +) -
- Poco F3 (I don't really like the camera hole, the fact that it looks cheap and has plastic plus I understood that it would have a camera under poco f2, what I like instead is the screen and cpu sd870 and it is perfectly praised and publicized)
- Oneplus 8 / 8T (seems to be the most premium, big + for oxygenos, as aspects against it is the camera hole and other details I don't really know about it ...)
- Xiaomi MI 10, it looks ok as specs but I don't know many details about it either

What recommendations, tips do you have?


----------



## Shadowthor (Jul 31, 2021)

RootNightmareX said:


> These are the options i see:
> - Poco F2 PRO (almost identical to my 9t pro but with updates, it still has a jack and pop up camera which are a big +) -
> - Poco F3 (I don't really like the camera hole, the fact that it looks cheap and has plastic plus I understood that it would have a camera under poco f2, what I like instead is the screen and cpu sd870 and it is perfectly praised and publicized)
> - Oneplus 8 / 8T (seems to be the most premium, big + for oxygenos, as aspects against it is the camera hole and other details I don't really know about it ...)
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you plan to run a custom rom on the new phone? If yes, choose one that is custom rom friendly. Any of the ones you have indicated are fine. Also, a lot of brands are releasing new phones coming up in q3 and q4 which should drive down prices for the phones released earlier. The oneplus 8T has dropped quite a bit.


----------



## RootNightmareX (Aug 1, 2021)

Shadowthor said:


> Do you plan to run a custom rom on the new phone? If yes, choose one that is custom rom friendly. Any of the ones you have indicated are fine. Also, a lot of brands are releasing new phones coming up in q3 and q4 which should drive down prices for the phones released earlier. The oneplus 8T has dropped quite a bit.

Click to collapse



Usually I use, I had a mi9tp and I was ok with xiaomi.eu
I will buy them sh so it doesn’t matter the price.
Which one you recommend me? I realy don’t like camera holes that’s why I want more a f2pro but it’s worth it to sacrifice this for the others?
Xiaomi mi 10 it’s good option? It’s like 100€ difference from f2pro.
One plus I read it’s very average battery and camera too


----------



## zyxx (Aug 1, 2021)

I've been happy with a Huawei Y5 II but, unfortunately, Huawei stopped providing unlock codes and it is a vendor-locked device so I'm not sure I could even root it to get a custom ROM. I'm not sure that there _are_ custom ROMs for this device, but rooting I could at least free up some space. As it is I'm always dancing around with space cleaning tools and moving apps (that allow it) to external SD card.

So I'm considering a new device. Maybe one of the following:

Samsung S21 5G
Oppo Find X3 Lite
Google Pixel 5 5G
My main question is: which of these brands is more root-/unlock-/custom-ROM-friendly?

I'm future-proofing, so i'm looking for devices with *5G, eSIM and real GNSS*. Also,

the more battery-efficiency the better
while any device has a minimum 128GB of storage and most will say that's enough (so I could do without a card slot or USB OTG), I don't trust Android to stop hogging that space for system-specific cruft that I can't delete, so preferably with a card slot (but if it's easy to root at least I can delete whichever vendor- and Google-crap comes included)
preferably a reasonable form-factor, I don't want to walk around with a rearview mirror
I don't care about:

fancy screen resolution: I don' watch videos on my phone
camera quality: all of them more than suffice  for the occasional selfie
the latest and greatest GPU: I don't game on my phone
I do care about privacy and security, so barring a Nokia 3210 I'll quickly consider rooting the phone once the warranty expires. Maybe I'll replace the stock OS with GrapheneOS, LineageOS, CalyxOS or somesuch.

Are the Pine Phone, Volla Phone or similar stable enough as daily drivers?


----------



## Shadowthor (Aug 1, 2021)

zyxx said:


> I've been happy with a Huawei Y5 II but, unfortunately, Huawei stopped providing unlock codes and it is a vendor-locked device so I'm not sure I could even root it to get a custom ROM. I'm not sure that there _are_ custom ROMs for this device, but rooting I could at least free up some space. As it is I'm always dancing around with space cleaning tools and moving apps (that allow it) to external SD card.
> 
> So I'm considering a new device. Maybe one of the following:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have a budget or as long as it has those features you are ok with any phone? If you are thinking of flashing custom roms, don't consider Samsung as its a bit more challenging nowadays.


----------



## Shadowthor (Aug 1, 2021)

RootNightmareX said:


> Usually I use, I had a mi9tp and I was ok with xiaomi.eu
> I will buy them sh so it doesn’t matter the price.
> Which one you recommend me? I realy don’t like camera holes that’s why I want more a f2pro but it’s worth it to sacrifice this for the others?
> Xiaomi mi 10 it’s good option? It’s like 100€ difference from f2pro.
> One plus I read it’s very average battery and camera too

Click to collapse



Since you like Xiaomi, maybe consider the Xiaomi 11 5G model. It would be a little bit future proof depending if it supports the 5G bands in your country.


----------



## zyxx (Aug 1, 2021)

Shadowthor said:


> Do you have a budget or as long as it has those features you are ok with any phone? If you are thinking of flashing custom roms, don't consider Samsung as its a bit more challenging nowadays.

Click to collapse



I'd prefer the 400€ mark but I assume for the requirements 700€ is more realistic. More than that and it starts sounding overpriced. Noted on Samsung, thanks.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## RootNightmareX (Aug 1, 2021)

Shadowthor said:


> Since you like Xiaomi, maybe consider the Xiaomi 11 5G model. It would be a little bit future proof depending if it supports the 5G bands in your country.

Click to collapse



Wow man thats way over my budget and i would newer buy a flagship at his launch


----------



## RootNightmareX (Aug 1, 2021)

I want a new phone. Please help me with opinions 
- Poco F2 PRO (almost identical to my 9t pro but with updates, it still has a jack and pop up camera which are a big +) -
- Poco F3 (I don't really like the camera hole, the fact that it looks cheap and has plastic plus I understood that it would have a camera under poco f2, what I like instead is the screen and cpu sd870 and it is perfectly praised and publicized)
- Oneplus 8 / 8T (seems to be the most premium, big + for oxygenos, as aspects against it is the camera hole and other details I don't really know about it ...)
- Xiaomi MI 10, it looks ok as specs but I don't know many details about it either


----------



## Shadowthor (Aug 1, 2021)

RootNightmareX said:


> I want a new phone. Please help me with opinions
> - Poco F2 PRO (almost identical to my 9t pro but with updates, it still has a jack and pop up camera which are a big +) -
> - Poco F3 (I don't really like the camera hole, the fact that it looks cheap and has plastic plus I understood that it would have a camera under poco f2, what I like instead is the screen and cpu sd870 and it is perfectly praised and publicized)
> - Oneplus 8 / 8T (seems to be the most premium, big + for oxygenos, as aspects against it is the camera hole and other details I don't really know about it ...)
> - Xiaomi MI 10, it looks ok as specs but I don't know many details about it either

Click to collapse



Just go with the Oneplus 8 or 8T, you can't go wrong with that.


----------



## FatedToFall (Aug 1, 2021)

Hi guys. I'm wanting to know something: what is a good, relatively current phone that still has an SD card slot and a microphone jack?

I am currently using a Samsung Galaxy S9 Plus.  I love it, it's probably the best Android device I've ever used, but the battery is draining from 100 percent to 80 within a couple of hours now just doing normal tasks, and I have a strong feeling that the battery just isn't going to last much longer. I am planning on replacing the battery whenever that happens, but I have never been good at taking things apart and putting them back together, especially things with small component parts (I have bad myopia and my hands shake). So, I need to have a backup plan in case i screw it up.

I should get this out of the way first: I am never, ever going to use a smartphone without both a micro SD card slot and a headphone jack. Cloud storage, in my own opinion, is a complete joke as well as a swindle, since you have to continously keep paying for the service or they delete your stuff, and there's no privacy involved. I realize that not everyone agrees with me on that, but no matter what everyone else thinks I will just never feel comfortable doing it except in very sparing amounts (such as storing an mp3 or wallpaper on a service like gdrive). As for the headphone jack, the price of wireless earbuds can be exorbitant, and its just not worth the price to me. Add in the fact that the removal of SD slots and headphone jacks blatantly seem designed by phone manufacturers to strong-arm consumers into signing up for cloud storage services and high priced wireless earbuds, and the whole issue has left a bad taste in my mouth regarding phone manufacturers, and it has also made me cynically look at companies that I once enjoyed the products of, such as Samsung, in a negative light.

So, with that out of the way, I will be in the market for an updated replacement for my S9 Plus soon. I'm not one to buy the newest flagship phones, since money is an issue and I don't need to have the newest version of Android, but I would like to get a phone that will stay relevant (even if its not cutting edge) for at least 2 or 3 years before it becomes totally outdated and obsolete, plus I need the aforementioned SD card slot and headphone jack. Could someone please give me some examples of a good phone to buy thst matches those specifications? Thank you in advance to all who cam help.

As an aside, I am a total and complete newbie to rooting and phone hacking, but when I do get the replacement phone and everything on the D9 Plus gets moved over to it, I am looking forward to installing LegacyOS on the S9 Plus. I just hope that I don't brick it, since this phone has been awesome


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 2, 2021)

FatedToFall said:


> Hi guys. I'm wanting to know something: what is a good, relatively current phone that still has an SD card slot and a microphone jack?
> 
> I am currently using a Samsung Galaxy S9 Plus.  I love it, it's probably the best Android device I've ever used, but the battery is draining from 100 percent to 80 within a couple of hours now just doing normal tasks, and I have a strong feeling that the battery just isn't going to last much longer. I am planning on replacing the battery whenever that happens, but I have never been good at taking things apart and putting them back together, especially things with small component parts (I have bad myopia and my hands shake). So, I need to have a backup plan in case i screw it up.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just replace the battery before it fails and maybe damages or destroys the device.

Between Android 10 and especially 11 the Android OS has gone south.
Samsung is spewing out of bad hardware this year.  Two dropped balls.
I have a Note 10+ 512gb still running on Pie, fast and very stable even after over a year on it's current load.  The phone has held up extremely well with zero issues.  Replaced the battery about 3 months ago... no big deal.
I'm seriously considering getting a 2nd one.  

The Note 20U is nice but it comes loaded with Q and the price hasn't dropped much.  
I like it's spen's enhances speed but the 10+ is just a more stable platform I think.  Display issues have plagued the variable frequency displays and there's been a lot of issues with the 5G implementation.  Not sure the 20U is free of those.  It's camera hump is awkward and the 10+ grabs great images with none of the hype features.
You can grab a Note 10+ 512 Snapdragon for half the price of a 20U.


----------



## FatedToFall (Aug 2, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Just replace the battery before it fails and maybe damages or destroys the device.
> 
> Between Android 10 and especially 11 the Android OS has gone south.
> Samsung is spewing out of bad hardware this year.  Two dropped balls.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much for the advice. I'm dreading it because my hands are so shaky, but I guess I'm going to have to replace that battery sooner or later, no getting around it...

I've actually never owned a Note before. I'm kind of a luddite when it comes to phones, I've been using PCs since the early nineties but I had a flip phone for the longest time. It was the early 2010s before I got my first Android device, and it was a tablet; I had a few of those when I got my first real phone which was the Galaxy S7. My S9 plus is the first one I ever really fell in love with. Sorry for the life story   Anyway, how would you compare Notes to Galaxy S phones as far as the user experience goes? Is there anything that I would be really unfamiliar with? 

Thanks again for replying,  I've got my phone in my hands all day but I've never rooted or hacked a phone or anything like that. So I'm a beginner to this scene.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 2, 2021)

FatedToFall said:


> Thank you very much for the advice. I'm dreading it because my hands are so shaky, but I guess I'm going to have to replace that battery sooner or later, no getting around it...
> 
> I've actually never owned a Note before. I'm kind of a luddite when it comes to phones, I've been using PCs since the early nineties but I had a flip phone for the longest time. It was the early 2010s before I got my first Android device, and it was a tablet; I had a few of those when I got my first real phone which was the Galaxy S7. My S9 plus is the first one I ever really fell in love with. Sorry for the life story   Anyway, how would you compare Notes to Galaxy S phones as far as the user experience goes? Is there anything that I would be really unfamiliar with?
> 
> Thanks again for replying,  I've got my phone in my hands all day but I've never rooted or hacked a phone or anything like that. So I'm a beginner to this scene.

Click to collapse



You're welcome.

I haven't rooted.  The stock 10+ runs well after some heavy reconfiguration and a package Disabler.  
I loath the S series because of the rounded display corners, it was hate at first sight.  The 10+'s display is drop dead gorgeous. Colors and gamma are spot on.

You want an SD card slot.  Class V30 cards run well and are relatively cheap.  The 1tb ones are now going for under $200.
So using the SD card as your data drive... you now have a 1.5tb dual drive computer in your hand. 
I keep everything I need for a reload and all critical data on the SD card, which is backed up redundantly to hdds.
Only the OS, apps and temporary folders go on the internal memory.

Pie has no CPU cycle wasting scoped storage and supports trusted overlay apps.  It allows more permissions for trusted 3rd party apps like Karma Firewall so it's fully functional.  The security hype with Q and 11 is just that.  In over a year and a half I never had to do a forced reload due to malware.  Pie is still my preferred Android version.


----------



## ramandeepsingh01 (Aug 2, 2021)

zyxx said:


> I'd prefer the 400€ mark but I assume for the requirements 700€ is more realistic. More than that and it starts sounding overpriced. Noted on Samsung, thanks.

Click to collapse



What's your opinion on Oppo and Vivo devices? Do you think something like Oppo Reno 6 5G would serve your purpose? Even Mediatek chipsets are custom ROM friendly these days.


----------



## RootNightmareX (Aug 2, 2021)

Shadowthor said:


> Just go with the Oneplus 8 or 8T, you can't go wrong with that.

Click to collapse



Why do you say that ? For me it is the last option atm, camera is the worst from the others, design is bad and battery is not the best


----------



## Shadowthor (Aug 2, 2021)

RootNightmareX said:


> Why do you say that ? For me it is the last option atm, camera is the worst from the others, design is bad and battery is not the best

Click to collapse



Reliable updates. I'm not sure if the phone has support for it, but maybe look into gcam mod. It might help. 

I'm waiting for my Motorola Edge S to arrive to see how that is. I'll keep you posted if its a better option.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 2, 2021)

Shadowthor said:


> Reliable updates. I'm not sure if the phone has support for it, but maybe look into gcam mod. It might help.
> 
> I'm waiting for my Motorola Edge S to arrive to see how that is. I'll keep you posted if its a better option.

Click to collapse



Updates are way overrated.  They can and do break phones.
If your OS is fast, stable and fulfilling its mission, let it be. 

My Note 10+ running on Pie hasn't been updated in over 1.5 years.  The current OS load is over a year old, still fast and stable with minimal maintenance.  No malware forced reloads in 7 years of using Androids all running on either Kitkat and more recently Pie, Android's best OS in my opinion.
Security is not an issue unless you do something stupid.  No update will protect you from that...


----------



## Shadowthor (Aug 2, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Updates are way overrated.  They can and do break phones.
> If your OS is fast, stable and fulfilling its mission, let it be.
> 
> My Note 10+ running on Pie hasn't been updated in over 1.5 years.  The current OS load is over a year old, still fast and stable with minimal maintenance.  No malware forced reloads in 7 years of using Androids all running on either Kitkat and more recently Pie, Android's best OS in my opinion.
> Security is not an issue unless you do something stupid.  No update will protect you from that...

Click to collapse



Any software updates has the potential to break phones or introduce new bugs but it doesn't mean that all of them will. Sometimes software updates are needed due to serious bugs/holes in the OS. It also depends on the manufacturer that is delivering the updates as well. 

The philosophy of don't update unless its broken is part of the reason why certain exploits continue to exist even though they have been fixed with an update. 

Anyways, software updates are something that is part of the buying process. If you want a phone with no updates, basically get Motorola. One year support and that's it.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 2, 2021)

Shadowthor said:


> Any software updates has the potential to break phones or introduce new bugs but it doesn't mean that all of them will. Sometimes software updates are needed due to serious bugs/holes in the OS. It also depends on the manufacturer that is delivering the updates as well.
> 
> The philosophy of don't update unless its broken is part of the reason why certain exploits continue to exist even though they have been fixed with an update.
> 
> Anyways, software updates are something that is part of the buying process. If you want a phone with no updates, basically get Motorola. One year support and that's it.

Click to collapse



If you have a firmware issue the update* will fix, go for it.  
Work arounds solve most issues though.  Many of my apps are also running on their factory loads rather than updated versions, deliberately.

In the case of Q and up, CPU sucking scope storage just sucks.  Pie has a few exploits but in practice they're not an issue.  This Pie load has been to web hell and back... still uncompromised.  A malware forced reload would be far easier than a downgrade to 10 or 11
Dogs jump through hoops, I don't.

No saving dumb bunnies... even a fully updated Pixel can't.



*OTA updates are killers; you have zero control over the download.  More than one bricked phone from them.


----------



## Shadowthor (Aug 3, 2021)

Well any phone can technically be forced an update whether you like it or not from a telecom. 

To get back on the topic on hand, go with the phone that fits your budget and the features you want and if updates are important go for a manufacturer that updates their OS and security updates on time. If you are a person that doesn't care about updates you can go Blackhawk's route as well.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 3, 2021)

Shadowthor said:


> Well any phone can technically be forced an update whether you like it or not from a telecom.

Click to collapse



Not true.  You can package block the update apk.
You can also ask the carrier to disable OTA updates on their end.
I've done it both ways.


----------



## ankitgupta01 (Aug 3, 2021)

ramandeepsingh01 said:


> What's your opinion on Oppo and Vivo devices? Do you think something like Oppo Reno 6 5G would serve your purpose? Even Mediatek chipsets are custom ROM friendly these days.

Click to collapse



Some of the Oppo and Vivo smartphones are good, not all. Of course good Mediatek chipsets are also needed when they have open source architecture.


----------



## Feenix0 (Aug 3, 2021)

[deleted by poster]


----------



## zyxx (Aug 3, 2021)

ramandeepsingh01 said:


> What's your opinion on Oppo and Vivo devices? Do you think something like Oppo Reno 6 5G would serve your purpose? Even Mediatek chipsets are custom ROM friendly these days.

Click to collapse



With the Oppo Reno 6 5G or the Vivo V21 5G, V21e 5G and X50e I'd lose some future-proofing by not having eSIM.
Hadn't heard of Vivo.
However, neither of these 4 devices is easy to find in my region (i.e. at most just one random online store I wouldn't trust my money to).

However, if I drop eSIM as a requirement, the scope broadens considerably:

Xiaomi Mi 11 Lite 5G
Asus Zenfone 7
Oppo Find X3 Lite
Honor 30 Pro
Honor 30 Pro+
ZTE Axon 11 5G
Sony Xperia 5 II
LG V60 ThinQ 5G  
Only the first 3 are readily available in my region.


----------



## tinpanalley (Aug 3, 2021)

ignore..


----------



## RootNightmareX (Aug 3, 2021)

Guys would you chose a POCO F2 PRO over a Poco F3? 
If yes, why ? 
I really want to buy one of those and F2 PRO seems more appealing to me, considering i'm not that much into the refresh rate "war".


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## ramandeepsingh01 (Aug 4, 2021)

RootNightmareX said:


> Guys would you chose a POCO F2 PRO over a Poco F3?
> If yes, why ?
> I really want to buy one of those and F2 PRO seems more appealing to me, considering i'm not that much into the refresh rate "war".

Click to collapse



Personally, I would prefer Poco F3 GT at the current period. Getting Dimensity 1200 chipset is sensible over Snapdragon 865. Nord 2 is also a good option.


----------



## RootNightmareX (Aug 4, 2021)

ramandeepsingh01 said:


> Personally, I would prefer Poco F3 GT at the current period. Getting Dimensity 1200 chipset is sensible over Snapdragon 865. Nord 2 is also a good option.

Click to collapse



It’s not even in my country and im not really into mtk cpus...


----------



## pathedits (Aug 4, 2021)

I've had my S21 Ultra for two weeks and am very smitten with it. Already far on its way to being the greatest phone I've ever owned. It's incredible


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 4, 2021)

RootNightmareX said:


> It’s not even in my country and im not really into mtk cpus...

Click to collapse



if you don't intend to use custom roms, mediatek cpu s are quite good. had mine for almost two years now, can't complain at all. (g90t)


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 4, 2021)

pathedits said:


> I've had my S21 Ultra for two weeks and am very smitten with it. Already far on its way to being the greatest phone I've ever owned. It's incredible

Click to collapse



There are numerous display failure issues popping up on this forum about it.
I hope your experience stays good.
No SD card slot makes using it harder...


----------



## zyxx (Aug 4, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> if you don't intend to use custom roms, mediatek cpu s are quite good. had mine for almost two years now, can't complain at all. (g90t)

Click to collapse



What if I want to flash a  custom ROM after the warranty? Which phones would be friendlier?


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 4, 2021)

zyxx said:


> What if I want to flash a  custom ROM after the warranty? Which phones would be friendlier?

Click to collapse



can't speak for other mediatek phones. mine, (xiaomi note 8 pro) has around 15+ custom roms available. even if, at launch, people were quite pessimistic about custom rom development.


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 4, 2021)

zyxx said:


> What if I want to flash a  custom ROM after the warranty? Which phones would be friendlier?

Click to collapse



My advice would be not to buy phones based on custom roms availability. Google has taken quite a crack at custom roms in recents years, becoming harder and harder to pass safetynet and to access Google play apps and Google play services. also, Netflix or banking apps tend to stop working once you unlock the bootloader. so you would be given up a lot of apps, in your quest for privacy/ better performance /better battery life. smartphones have come a long way, most stock configurations are quite good  nowadays for the average user. also old android versions are good as well. got a Huawei tablet, android oreo, still works good and fulfills everything I decide to do.


----------



## zyxx (Aug 5, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> My advice would be not to buy phones based on custom roms availability. Google has taken quite a crack at custom roms in recents years, becoming harder and harder to pass safetynet and to access Google play apps and Google play services. also, Netflix or banking apps tend to stop working once you unlock the bootloader. so you would be given up a lot of apps, in your quest for privacy/ better performance /better battery life. smartphones have come a long way, most stock configurations are quite good  nowadays for the average user. also old android versions are good as well. got a Huawei tablet, android oreo, still works good and fulfills everything I decide to do.

Click to collapse



I have a Huawei that has served me well for the last few years. Unfortunately it's carrier-locked and the manufacturer no longer provides bootloader-unlock codes (they claim security, I say forced obsolescence). The OS provider also doesn't care to upgrade it to the latest OS.

My device has a removable battery, no new phone now has a removable battery (same reason as above).

My device has external storage, nowadays some new devices do, some don't. You can argue my meagre 1GiB of RAM and 8GB of storage pale in comparison to the low end new phones, and you'd be right, but I enjoy the extra system space I get with external storage. Alas, the internal storage space is owned by Google, not me, and the phone is constantly running out of space. I move as many apps to the sdcard as I can, but not all of them allow it and a big chunk of storage is taken up by the system, somehow. And I can't root my device so I can't delete crap like carrier- and Google-apks I don't want.

I recently reset from factory, reinstalled some apps, moved the ones I could to external storage - it's back to being constantly out of space -- the funny twist being that when it does, allegedly, run out of space it shows a pop-up: when it does, it cuts the network connection, be it mobile or wifi, and it shows this pop-up about every 30s.

Yes, even the low end new smartphones are great in terms of hardware, but if I buy one I don't really own it, I'm limited by proprietary hardware (kind of expected but if you compare to a PC things are way more standardized) and, even worse, vendor-locked to the OS I'll have a hard time replacing, in part because of restrictive hardware.

I'd be buying a device I don't actually own, it's ridiculous. I'd like to be able to brick the freakin' thing should I so desire. If that were to void the warranty so be it. Phones should be 100% unlockable at least once the warrranty is over.

So yes, new phones have more oomph than the freaking moon landing equipment but I'd rather bet on a vendor/model that I can keep using in the long run, by flashing a new ROM if I want to.

Sorry for the long rant, I jut very much dislike built-in obsolescence and it's only ever been increasing lately and I feel powerless about it.

So how's Xiaomi in terms or ROMs? Or some other vendor? 'Cos it's getting harder and harder to use "my" Android 5.1 Huawei.


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 5, 2021)

zyxx said:


> I have a Huawei that has served me well for the last few years. Unfortunately it's carrier-locked and the manufacturer no longer provides bootloader-unlock codes (they claim security, I say forced obsolescence). The OS provider also doesn't care to upgrade it to the latest OS.
> 
> My device has a removable battery, no new phone now has a removable battery (same reason as above).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



fun fact, I was in the same boat you are right now a couple years ago. I had a allview p6 quad, a good mid-range phone when it launched, totally unsupported by anyone. had to totally disable Google play and its services and rely on apkpure for my apps and updates, bought me another year of usage before I give in and bought something else.

second phone was a samsung s6. this one was damn popular when it launched and it still is. quite inexpensive nowadays, you can upgrade the battery and there are a plethora of custom roms, from android 6 to Android 11.

xiaomi is still one of the good vendors out there. they are still sending smartphones to developers before launch, in order to create a custom rom community for that device. in Europe at least, they come with Google contacts and dialer (my favorite), like the pixel. plus their mid range smartphones are priced quite ok, bought mine for 200€. of course, in order to lower the price that much, the phone is filled with ads and pre-installed apps. but everything can be uninstalled or disabled. I would rather take a 10 min tutorial on how to disable everything than spend 500€ on a different device with the same specs.


----------



## ankitgupta01 (Aug 5, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> if you don't intend to use custom roms, mediatek cpu s are quite good. had mine for almost two years now, can't complain at all. (g90t)

Click to collapse



Agree to that. And Mediatek 5G chipsets have unveiled the resource codes so having custom ROMs is not difficult, I have a Poco F3 GT.


----------



## ankitgupta01 (Aug 5, 2021)

RootNightmareX said:


> It’s not even in my country and im not really into mtk cpus...

Click to collapse



High time to resist smartphones based on chipset reputation because there is not difference between Mediatek, SD or Exynos.


----------



## pathedits (Aug 5, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> There are numerous display failure issues popping up on this forum about it.
> I hope your experience stays good.
> No SD card slot makes using it harder...

Click to collapse



Ops... If that's the case, I'll have it replaced as quickly as possible.


----------



## ramandeepsingh01 (Aug 6, 2021)

ankitgupta01 said:


> High time to resist smartphones based on chipset reputation because there is not difference between Mediatek, SD or Exynos.

Click to collapse



Right, people are even buying Tecno and Infinix devices these days with Mediatek chipsets. They are performing well enough.


----------



## fonzacus (Aug 6, 2021)

ey guys, please be gentle senpai

id like to buy a USED android phone that is supported by at least ubports (UB, i cant find much info regarding kai, sailfish ETC. postmarket (PM) seems way too above my pay grade). the main reason why i want a used phone, is so i can copy the manual building steps, and hopefully recreate it on my current (1 and only) phone. breaking a used phone wouldnt burn me as much.

what im looking for has to have at least;
- android based (IDC min|max OS)
- USB OTG (prolly any phone post A6 right?)
- mainstream supported device (easy to find firmware+recovery)
- with related subforums here

i did fail building UB and PM last year. recovering from PM sent me to a panic as i needed to send it to an official xiaomi store abroad...


----------



## mobnoob (Aug 6, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> My advice would be not to buy phones based on custom roms availability. Google has taken quite a crack at custom roms in recents years, becoming harder and harder to pass safetynet and to access Google play apps and Google play services. also, Netflix or banking apps tend to stop working once you unlock the bootloader. so you would be given up a lot of apps, in your quest for privacy/ better performance /better battery life. smartphones have come a long way, most stock configurations are quite good  nowadays for the average user. also old android versions are good as well. got a Huawei tablet, android oreo, still works good and fulfills everything I decide to do.

Click to collapse



Some people don't really know what they want also they ask too many things from a phone.
I'm still using a Lenovo P2 with Android 6, I never rooted it because there is no reason to do it.
People want the latest BETA Android because they over stress about security BUT then they complain that some phones have the boot locked by factory which is done for security reasons.
Every ROM will always have an issue so there is nothing 100% perfect.
But if they want to play with technology, that is OK for some people to swap ROM, for other people, phone are OK from factory.


----------



## Applepear (Aug 6, 2021)

fonzacus said:


> ey guys, please be gentle senpai
> 
> id like to buy a USED android phone that is supported by at least ubports (UB, i cant find much info regarding kai, sailfish ETC. postmarket (PM) seems way too above my pay grade). the main reason why i want a used phone, is so i can copy the manual building steps, and hopefully recreate it on my current (1 and only) phone. breaking a used phone wouldnt burn me as much.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would suggest Redmi note 4


----------



## cadenabaldovin (Aug 6, 2021)

Hi everyone I recently acquired an Oppo Reno 4 pro 5g but seeing the Realme GT 5G and the Poco F3 (and GT version) I'm having doubts if I should give it back and buy the Realme since it has better screen and better processor. I'm a student and I want my phone to help me with my studies and future work once I graduate. I am not a gamer but might be interested in playing PS2 and Gamecube ROMs in my phone in the future. Therefore, which device do you recommend and could you give me your reasons for you recommendation ? I would really appreaciate your help.


----------



## mobnoob (Aug 6, 2021)

cadenabaldovin said:


> Hi everyone I recently acquired an Oppo Reno 4 pro 5g but seeing the Realme GT 5G and the Poco F3 (and GT version) I'm having doubts if I should give it back and buy the Realme since it has better screen and better processor. I'm a student and I want my phone to help me with my studies and future work once I graduate. I am not a gamer but might be interested in playing PS2 and Gamecube ROMs in my phone in the future. Therefore, which device do you recommend and could you give me your reasons for you recommendation ? I would really appreaciate your help.

Click to collapse



The first thing I look at when I buy a new phone is the battery size.
You can have a beautiful and powerful phone but it can become an electronic brick when during the day the battery had enough and the phone switches off.
With modern powerful phones you need a battery with at least 6000mAh which allow you to use the phone for 2 days without recharging it.
Bare in mind that if you recharge the battery everyday, after 2-3 year of use it will loose 30-40 of its original capacity.
What is your budget? When buying phones you have to compare prices because every country or online store have different stock and prices.
Among the phones you suggested the POCO F3 GT has the biggest battery, I would start looking at it in the forums or even in GSMArena


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 6, 2021)

pathedits said:


> Ops... If that's the case, I'll have it replaced as quickly as possible.

Click to collapse



Welcome to XDA 

Keep an eye on it and the reports about issues with that model.
The issues may only be on a couple production runs but not all.
Samsung not saying word though which doesn't help their cause.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 6, 2021)

cadenabaldovin said:


> Hi everyone I recently acquired an Oppo Reno 4 pro 5g but seeing the Realme GT 5G and the Poco F3 (and GT version) I'm having doubts if I should give it back and buy the Realme since it has better screen and better processor. I'm a student and I want my phone to help me with my studies and future work once I graduate. I am not a gamer but might be interested in playing PS2 and Gamecube ROMs in my phone in the future. Therefore, which device do you recommend and could you give me your reasons for you recommendation ? I would really appreaciate your help.

Click to collapse



the advice my fellow xda member @mobnoob has given is sound, but there is also an alternative. nowadays any mid-range phone packs enough processing power to handle everything except big games. emulators aren't that punishing on a mid range cpu, so those are working on a mid range smartphone. what you could do is investing about 180€ in a mid range smartphone. this one will fulfill every need you have for 2 years. afterwards, your choice : keep using that or buy another 180€ phone. it can be cheaper since you can sell the first one. my recommendation would be xiaomi. they fill their smartphones with ads, in order to lower the price. those ads can be disabled fast, a couple of minutes at most. they have the best bang for your buck.


----------



## mobnoob (Aug 7, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> my recommendation would be xiaomi. they fill their smartphones with ads, in order to lower the price. those ads can be disabled fast, a couple of minutes at most. they have the best bang for your buck.

Click to collapse



I just ordered a POCO (Xiaomi) M3 firstly for its 6000mAh battery but also I get a lot of value for the budget price.
Another selling point for Chinese phones is that you go to Aliexpress and you can buy batteries and screens, you don't deal with an arrogant monopolistic Apple which put codes on the boards that must match with replacing part.
i do quite a lot with the phone, Google Maps, gaming, photo editing, office applications and so on with a Lenovo P2 which is 3 times (Antutu test) slower than the POCO M3 so I guess I will be fine with my new toy


----------



## fonzacus (Aug 7, 2021)

Applepear said:


> I would suggest Redmi note 4

Click to collapse



i dont see the redmi note 4 listed under ubports, but i did see the ubports thread on their subforum, it seems dormant.

under the listed supported device, which would be the toughest to break, both soft and hardware?


----------



## foncall (Aug 7, 2021)

Not sure whether to ask here or start a new thread.  I just got notified by AT&T that my Moto G4 Play won't work on the AT&T network soon (Jan-Feb 22 timeframe, IIRC).  As you can tell, it's been a while since I've looked at phones, so I'm at a loss.  My current phone is my second Moto G (first a 3 then a 4 Play), and both were recommended here on XDA (again, IIRC).  Anyway, rather than just go to the current Moto G, which is a whopping 6.8", I thought I'd see if there is something out there closer to 5".  It will definately need 5G capability to be compatible with AT&T next year, and I might as well buy the latest/best processor I can now so I don't have to do this again for a few years.  Thanks in advance for your suggestions (including whether this question should go in its own thread).  Foncall


----------



## Lycidias (Aug 7, 2021)

Hello,

I am currently using OnePlus 8 Pro. But I am very disappointed because of the lack of TWRP an therefore development.

I'm about to sell my OnePlus and ditch it for a developer friendly phone.

So the question is: Are there any flagships with full/good TWRP support? 
Only thing I need besides that is wireless charging and a nice camera and a good CPU.

Thank you!


----------



## Applepear (Aug 7, 2021)

fonzacus said:


> i dont see the redmi note 4 listed under ubports, but i did see the ubports thread on their subforum, it seems dormant.
> 
> under the listed supported device, which would be the toughest to break, both soft and hardware?

Click to collapse



Well another suggestion, according to ubports, redmi note 7 is one of most supported device it has Snapdragon so flashing isn't risky as mediatek, if you talk about hardware, then I can't say anything, haven't had any of above.


----------



## mobnoob (Aug 8, 2021)

foncall said:


> Not sure whether to ask here or start a new thread.  I just got notified by AT&T that my Moto G4 Play won't work on the AT&T network soon (Jan-Feb 22 timeframe, IIRC).  As you can tell, it's been a while since I've looked at phones, so I'm at a loss.  My current phone is my second Moto G (first a 3 then a 4 Play), and both were recommended here on XDA (again, IIRC).  Anyway, rather than just go to the current Moto G, which is a whopping 6.8", I thought I'd see if there is something out there closer to 5".  It will definately need 5G capability to be compatible with AT&T next year, and I might as well buy the latest/best processor I can now so I don't have to do this again for a few years.  Thanks in advance for your suggestions (including whether this question should go in its own thread).  Foncall

Click to collapse



Firstly it's not easy to read your post so you should learn basic formatting.
Regarding 5G it's a BS marketing practice to attract uneducated buyers.
America kicked China's Huawei 4G (ready to use) out of the country so how they pretend to operate 5G technology that is still under development??
And with AT&T and their monopolistic practices it's not easy to buy a phone out of their business, they intentionally set "restricted" network frequencies so people must buy their overpriced phones and plans.
I suggest you look at another more friendly carrier, check AT&T's prices of phone and plan and compare with another carrier plan but with a phone you buy elsewhere.
AT&T supports their devices no more than 4 years so then you have to buy another phone.
But if you really want to mess with AT&T, I suggest you only care about their 4G network frequencies: AT&T 4G
At GSMArena you can search for the phone of your dreams, here I already set AT&T's 4G network frequencies and a phone with a 5" screen, once there you can "refine" your search and chose what ever you like: GSMArena search result


----------



## foncall (Aug 9, 2021)

mobnoob said:


> Firstly it's not easy to read your post so you should learn basic formatting.
> Regarding 5G it's a BS marketing practice to attract uneducated buyers.
> America kicked China's Huawei 4G (ready to use) out of the country so how they pretend to operate 5G technology that is still under development??
> And with AT&T and their monopolistic practices it's not easy to buy a phone out of their business, they intentionally set "restricted" network frequencies so people must buy their overpriced phones and plans.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry if my post wasn't clear, but your post was just what I needed.  Used the search tool and it looks like the perfect phone for me is the Samsung Galaxy Xcover FieldPro.  Thanks much!


----------



## mobnoob (Aug 9, 2021)

foncall said:


> Sorry if my post wasn't clear, but your post was just what I needed.  Used the search tool and it looks like the perfect phone for me is the Samsung Galaxy Xcover FieldPro.  Thanks much!

Click to collapse



I'm glad that you found the phone you like.
Be ware that there are two different variants for that phone so check carefully the network bands.
The operative system (Android 8) is a bit outdated but it doesn't matter, I'm still using Android 6 and I never had any issue because I never unlocked the factory boot loader.


----------



## Lycidias (Aug 9, 2021)

Lycidias said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am currently using OnePlus 8 Pro. But I am very disappointed because of the lack of TWRP an therefore development.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No developments friendly flagships available?


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 9, 2021)

Lycidias said:


> No developments friendly flagships available?

Click to collapse



Mate, there are a lot of flagship. you are asking us to search each thread of each flagship to see which has development. this is a easy task. why wait for someone else to do it? 

You want a flagship with active development? well Samsung S6 was a flagship and it has active development.


----------



## ramandeepsingh01 (Aug 9, 2021)

cadenabaldovin said:


> Oppo Reno 4 pro 5g but seeing the Realme GT 5G and the Poco F3 (and GT version) I'm having doubts if I should give it back and buy the Realme since it has better screen and better processor

Click to collapse



Do not go for these devices only because of the better display. I agree that Realme X7 Max or Poco F3 GT which has Dimensity 1200 chipset may sound better, but as a student, think of your needs with the specifications.


----------



## LR7875 (Aug 9, 2021)

JackDCalloway said:


> Hello folks!
> 
> I'm using a redmi note 8 pro but I'm looking for something new.
> Happy with the note 8 I thought about the note 10 pro.
> ...

Click to collapse



Install a custom ROM on the Xiaomi.
If you don't know how to, you can ask further.
If you know, make sure to disable android vertified boot for a custom ROM to work which you can also ask further.


----------



## Ankitatech (Aug 10, 2021)

I suggest iPhone 12.


----------



## Lpoolm (Aug 11, 2021)

Hi could someone give me some ideas please. 
Just got a realme 8 5g but I don't love it. I really need the following, 
Better screen, something similar to Samsung. Better camera. 
Still 5g, 6gb ram and the biggy a front led notification light? 
Any pointers please


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 11, 2021)

Lpoolm said:


> Hi could someone give me some ideas please.
> Just got a realme 8 5g but I don't love it. I really need the following,
> Better screen, something similar to Samsung. Better camera.
> Still 5g, 6gb ram and the biggy a front led notification light?
> Any pointers please

Click to collapse



Samsung is overrated. check xiaomi note 10 pro


----------



## mobnoob (Aug 11, 2021)

Lpoolm said:


> Hi could someone give me some ideas please.
> Just got a realme 8 5g but I don't love it. I really need the following,
> Better screen, something similar to Samsung. Better camera.
> Still 5g, 6gb ram and the biggy a front led notification light?
> Any pointers please

Click to collapse



I understand you're looking for the best value for the money phone and Realme isn't the one.
I also suggest Xiaomi, decide what is your budget, go to GSMArena and compare the various models.
I would look at the battery sizes first, it doesn't make any sense to have a powerful phone when the battery doesn't even last half day!


----------



## ramandeepsingh01 (Aug 12, 2021)

mobnoob said:


> it doesn't make any sense to have a powerful phone when the battery doesn't even last half day!

Click to collapse



That's true but if you check most of the decent phones like Nord 2 and Oppo Reno 6 Pro, most of them have less battery with good charging support and this makes them a good option. Also, since the Mediatek chipset in 6nm in them, the battery drain is also less.


----------



## mobnoob (Aug 12, 2021)

ramandeepsingh01 said:


> That's true but if you check most of the decent phones like Nord 2 and Oppo Reno 6 Pro, most of them have less battery with good charging support and this makes them a good option. Also, since the Mediatek chipset in 6nm in them, the battery drain is also less.

Click to collapse



You can talk about number as long as you like but the fact is that most modern phones' battery only last half day.
I have a beautiful Pixel 2 XL that is somewhere in a tray and I don't use it because it's useless, the battery doesn't last half day and I don't want to carry a power bank.
With modern phones you need at least a 5000mAh battery, for me I bought a phone with a 6000mAh battery.


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 12, 2021)

@Lpoolm, battery size sure is an important aspect. you need enough battery juice to get through the day. now I don't have a large battery, 4500 mah. if you arent planning on gaming on a 4g connection, you will get to the end of the day with battery to spare. while 5000 or 6000 are nice, they aren't that necessary nowadays. Stock roms are very well optimized.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## mobnoob (Aug 12, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> @Lpoolm, 4500 mah. if you arent planning on gaming on a 4g connection, you will get to the end of the day with battery to spare. while 5000 or 6000 are nice, they aren't that necessary nowadays. Stock roms are very well optimized.

Click to collapse



Google Maps and GPS or WI-FI always ON will kill a 4500mAh battery in half day on a modern phone with big high resolution screen and a powerful processor, this is a fact, people don't only do gaming.


----------



## Shadowthor (Aug 12, 2021)

mobnoob said:


> You can talk about number as long as you like but the fact is that most modern phones' battery only last half day.
> I have a beautiful Pixel 2 XL that is somewhere in a tray and I don't use it because it's useless, the battery doesn't last half day and I don't want to carry a power bank.
> With modern phones you need at least a 5000mAh battery, for me I bought a phone with a 6000mAh battery.

Click to collapse



It also depends on what services/apps you have running in the background. 

Once 5G rolls out a bit more, hopefully they are able to optimize the battery usage of maintaining the 5G signal.


----------



## danimihalca (Aug 14, 2021)

Hi guys. I'm looking to buy a secondary Android phone in the budget category (entry or mid level), will use very few apps on it and not so often. I'm mostly interested to have root access on it and have a relatively long term support update-wise (be it officially, or through custom vanilla ROMs). 

Any suggestions?
Been looking at the Nokia phones since they've started to become very popular, but don't know really what's ok on the market now.

Thanks!


----------



## therobbot (Aug 14, 2021)

Hi everybody,

I still used a Moto G LTE (peregrine) with stock firmware until recently and was planning to migrate to LineageOS soon. But now the phone stopped working and I need a "new" one.

I don't play games but I want a smooth experience with day-to-day use (browsing, messaging, app switching, navigation, music). The Moto G had become quite slow in that regard in the last year or so.

I'd also like a small device. The size of the Moto G was perfect for me. A little bigger might still be ok but I wouldn't need it.

I'd prefer to buy a used device that still has good support, either on stock ROM or by LineageOS. I'd rather not pay more than 200€ for it. 

Do you have any suggestions for me? I was looking into the Sony XZ compact line but it seems that they have lots of hardware problems (broken microphones, ghost touch, ...) and working devices still seem to cost more than 300€.

Thanks a lot in advance.

Tobias


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 14, 2021)

therobbot said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I still used a Moto G LTE (peregrine) with stock firmware until recently and was planning to migrate to LineageOS soon. But now the phone stopped working and I need a "new" one.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



well, with under 3 gb of ram you might be in trouble. I would suggest the Samsung s7


----------



## mobnoob (Aug 14, 2021)

therobbot said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I still used a Moto G LTE (peregrine) with stock firmware until recently and was planning to migrate to LineageOS soon. But now the phone stopped working and I need a "new" one.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try to reset the Moto G to factory settings and that would fix your problem.
Also I feel like you're not clear on what you want, I suggest you leave the phone with the factory ROM, if you don't want troubles.
Also you want the best bank for the buck phone so I suggest you to leave these overpriced brands like Samsung, Sony, LG etc. etc. and look for Motorola, Xiaomi or POCO brands.


----------



## ColineJ (Aug 14, 2021)

Hello,

I'm looking for a new smartphone to install *LineageOS* on. I need something reliable and easy to use (the installation of LineageOS could be a pain in the ass on some models).
I don't need something new, I don't do many things with my phone. I don't need a good camera or lot of space (16Go is enough, but more is okay, of course). 

What do you think about the following models : Pixel 1 or 2, Xperia XA2 or Motorola G7 or G7 plus ? Do you know others models under 200$ with a great compatibility with LineageOS ?

I was interested about FairPhones too, but they are quite expensive.

Thank you a lot !


----------



## therobbot (Aug 14, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> well, with under 3 gb of ram you might be in trouble. I would suggest the Samsung s7

Click to collapse



The specs of the S7 look good, indeed. But the last stock ROM is Android 8 and it is no longer supported with LineageOS builds, right? How long could I sensibly use this then?


----------



## therobbot (Aug 14, 2021)

mobnoob said:


> Try to reset the Moto G to factory settings and that would fix your problem.
> Also I feel like you're not clear on what you want, I suggest you leave the phone with the factory ROM, if you don't want troubles.
> Also you want the best bank for the buck phone so I suggest you to leave these overpriced brands like Samsung, Sony, LG etc. etc. and look for Motorola, Xiaomi or POCO brands.

Click to collapse



No, the Moto G is gone for good. It has a serious hardware defect and I don't want to spend money to repair it anymore. Also the factory ROM wouldn't do since there are more and more apps that won't run on android 5 anymore.

Why do you think I didn't specify what I need? I want a reliable and long-lasting phone for day-to-day use. I'd like to have long software support, either with stock ROM or with an alternative ROM. No need for gaming. I don't need a good camera. And I want a compact phone. Can you suggest compact phones from Motorola, Xiaomi or POCO?


----------



## ColineJ (Aug 14, 2021)

I used a S7 (I broke it) and got some minor problems with the unofficial ROM, but it was really usable. You can look at /e/OS, I think they use LineageOS + S7.


----------



## sasbot (Aug 14, 2021)

In the market for a new phone, fed up with not having root on a J3 (thanks verizon ).

What are some good options if my requirements are the following:
* unlocked bootloader
* headphone jack
* user replaceable battery
* device GPS reliable​​other criteria I am flexible on are:  

* not much bigger than 5.5" (going to be carrying phone at work in pocket, around stuff that can easily wreck screens). I am going to get a phone case no matter what, so a smaller phone size to start with is better​* wireless charging option preferred​* 5g​​For everything else, I would prioritize processor/memory/storage over secondary features. Cameras and fingerprint sensors etc are low priority.  
Sound quality and screen resolution are nice, but low priority. Not going to be using phone to watch movies.   Currently on Verizon, but ready to abandon them in a heartbeat if needed.

My last rooted phone was an S4.  I'm ready for another shiny new tool to play around with but bumbling around amazon/newegg/etc/etc looking at reviews and specs never seems to tell me what I need to know ~ headphone jack is seldom included as a criteria for filtering search results, and rootability as a filter is a unicorn.   It seems like the Pixel 4a is a solid choice but what else should I be considering?


----------



## mobnoob (Aug 14, 2021)

therobbot said:


> Can you suggest compact phones from Motorola, Xiaomi or POCO?

Click to collapse



Firstly you need to tell what country you're from, what carrier you use and if you want a global phone.
You may choose a phone but it might have different network compatibility variants to suit different countries, also what vendor you will buy it from?
What do you mean for compact, you need to tell sizes.


----------



## mobnoob (Aug 15, 2021)

sasbot said:


> In the market for a new phone, fed up with not having root on a J3 (thanks verizon ).
> 
> What are some good options if my requirements are the following:
> * unlocked bootloader​* headphone jack​* user replaceable battery​* device GPS reliable​​other criteria I am flexible on are:
> ...

Click to collapse



Regarding the unlocked bootloader it mostly depends on where do you buy the phone.
You also need to check your country's network bands and check they must match with the phone version, often they call it "global" version but you still need to check compatibility.
Regarding GPS reliability no one can tell unless you pick a specific phone and start digging forums and read sad stories from other people.
Here you can see some phones and you can refine the search result, bare in mind you should check the phone's network capability (from the vendor web site) that must match with your country or globally, depending on your needs: GSMArena phone finder


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 15, 2021)

sasbot said:


> In the market for a new phone, fed up with not having root on a J3 (thanks verizon ).
> 
> What are some good options if my requirements are the following:
> * unlocked bootloader​* headphone jack​* user replaceable battery​* device GPS reliable​​other criteria I am flexible on are:
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, you could see if Samsung galaxy note 4 is available. seems solid, checks up battery removable and headphone jack. you can always get a case with a wireless dongle. or fit a wireless dongle in a case.


----------



## therobbot (Aug 15, 2021)

mobnoob said:


> Firstly you need to tell what country you're from, what carrier you use and if you want a global phone.
> You may choose a phone but it might have different network compatibility variants to suit different countries, also what vendor you will buy it from?
> What do you mean for compact, you need to tell sizes.

Click to collapse



I’m from Germany. The phone should work at least in Europe. Size should be less than 150 cm in heights. Better would be less than 145


----------



## Shadowthor (Aug 15, 2021)

sasbot said:


> In the market for a new phone, fed up with not having root on a J3 (thanks verizon ).
> 
> What are some good options if my requirements are the following:
> * unlocked bootloader​* headphone jack​* user replaceable battery​* device GPS reliable​​other criteria I am flexible on are:
> ...

Click to collapse



It's going to be hard to find a battery that is easily replaceable nowadays. You will most likely look at older phones but that won't give you 5G capability.

If you can overlook the need to have the user replaceable battery, you will have a few more options. The motorola edge s has the ability to unlock the bootloader has a headphone jack, 5G capability and has a decent hardware (Snapdragon 870) for the price. 

Galaxy A52 5G is another option, just not sure about its able to unlock the bootloader, you would have to check on that. It checks the boxes of the headphone jack, 5G, GPS.


----------



## Feenix0 (Aug 16, 2021)

I'm looking for a mid- to high-range phone with an unlocked/unlockable bootloader. I'd like something with 6 to 8 GB RAM, 64 to 128 GB internal storage, and hardware that works reliably. It must work on AT&T's network once they've completed their 3G sunset. My current and previous phones were Samsung Galaxy S-series, so I've become accustomed to good quality hardware, but I'm done trying to work around Samsung's draconian lockdown measures.


----------



## Shadowthor (Aug 16, 2021)

Feenix0 said:


> I'm looking for a mid- to high-range phone with an unlocked/unlockable bootloader. I'd like something with 6 to 8 GB RAM, 64 to 128 GB internal storage, and hardware that works reliably. It must work on AT&T's network once they've completed their 3G sunset. My current and previous phones were Samsung Galaxy S-series, so I've become accustomed to good quality hardware, but I'm done trying to work around Samsung's draconian lockdown measures.

Click to collapse



Poco m3 pro 5g , Xiaomi 11 lite 5g, Upcoming motorola edge 20 might also fit what you need.


----------



## Feenix0 (Aug 16, 2021)

Shadowthor said:


> Poco m3 pro 5g , Xiaomi 11 lite 5g, Upcoming motorola edge 20 might also fit what you need.

Click to collapse



So I found this list of AT&T-compatible phones:


			https://www.att.com/idpassets/images/support/wireless/Devices-Working-on-ATT-Network.pdf
		


No Xiaomi or Poco models listed at all....  but there are some Motorolas.


----------



## Feenix0 (Aug 16, 2021)

Feenix0 said:


> I'm looking for a mid- to high-range phone with an unlocked/unlockable bootloader. I'd like something with 6 to 8 GB RAM, 64 to 128 GB internal storage, and hardware that works reliably. It must work on AT&T's network once they've completed their 3G sunset. My current and previous phones were Samsung Galaxy S-series, so I've become accustomed to good quality hardware, but I'm done trying to work around Samsung's draconian lockdown measures.

Click to collapse



I found a lot of good things about OnePlus, so I've gone ahead and ordered a refurbished 6T from Amazon.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Shadowthor (Aug 17, 2021)

Feenix0 said:


> So I found this list of AT&T-compatible phones:
> 
> 
> https://www.att.com/idpassets/images/support/wireless/Devices-Working-on-ATT-Network.pdf
> ...

Click to collapse



You need to check what bands AT&T has, if the phone you get has the same bands it will work. The list you provided are phones that are sold in the US that AT&T has tested. If the phone isn't on that list it doesn't mean it won't work, it just hasn't been tested by AT&T. 

Since you are looking at Oneplus. The oneplus 8t has dropped in price a bit as well as the launch of the Nord models.


----------



## Feenix0 (Aug 17, 2021)

Shadowthor said:


> You need to check what bands AT&T has, if the phone you get has the same bands it will work. The list you provided are phones that are sold in the US that AT&T has tested. If the phone isn't on that list it doesn't mean it won't work, it just hasn't been tested by AT&T.
> 
> Since you are looking at Oneplus. The oneplus 8t has dropped in price a bit as well as the launch of the Nord models.

Click to collapse



The 6T still has a headphone jack!

Best I can tell, my S7 connects to all the AT&T bands, but for some reason isn't capable of HD Voice.


----------



## Shadowthor (Aug 18, 2021)

Feenix0 said:


> The 6T still has a headphone jack!
> 
> Best I can tell, my S7 connects to all the AT&T bands, but for some reason isn't capable of HD Voice.

Click to collapse



I'm not entirely sure about AT&T HD Voice compatibility, but did find this from At&T website, maybe you could give that a shot to make sure you have all the requirements. 









						Get Higher Voice Quality With AT&T HD Voice
					

Enjoy crystal-clear conversations and reduced background noise with AT&T HD Voice on our network.



					www.att.com


----------



## Feenix0 (Aug 18, 2021)

Shadowthor said:


> I'm not entirely sure about AT&T HD Voice compatibility, but did find this from At&T website, maybe you could give that a shot to make sure you have all the requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Today I confirmed that my S7 won't work. I installed "Network Mode Universal" by JunHyung Lee, which can check both voice and data network type. Both showed "LTE" until I made a test phone call, at which point Voice showed "UMTS" and Data showed "HSUPA". Sooo, unless I'm content to use a phone on which I can't make actual phone calls, I've got to replace it.


----------



## Shadowthor (Aug 18, 2021)

Feenix0 said:


> Today I confirmed that my S7 won't work. I installed "Network Mode Universal" by JunHyung Lee, which can check both voice and data network type. Both showed "LTE" until I made a test phone call, at which point Voice showed "UMTS" and Data showed "HSUPA". Sooo, unless I'm content to use a phone on which I can't make actual phone calls, I've got to replace it.

Click to collapse



Well, it looks like you have your answer. Seems like you are going to have to replace it. Did the oneplus 6T work out?


----------



## Feenix0 (Aug 18, 2021)

Shadowthor said:


> Well, it looks like you have your answer. Seems like you are going to have to replace it. Did the oneplus 6T work out?

Click to collapse



It should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Feenix0 (Aug 19, 2021)

Shadowthor said:


> Well, it looks like you have your answer. Seems like you are going to have to replace it. Did the oneplus 6T work out?

Click to collapse



Sadly, no. The USB port on the one I got is shot, and there's actually no headphone jack. I'm going to return it and probably get a 7T instead.


----------



## Shadowthor (Aug 20, 2021)

Feenix0 said:


> Sadly, no. The USB port on the one I got is shot, and there's actually no headphone jack. I'm going to return it and probably get a 7T instead.

Click to collapse



Well, hopefully that works.


----------



## Andi17 (Aug 22, 2021)

Hello guys,

For Sure you can helo me with my phone question .
Currently i have an S8 an the display is broken and it don't get Updates anymore.

Now i'm looking for a new phone until about 500€ and in the Moment i Think the best choose looks like a oneplus 8T, 8 or Nord 2  (second Hand about 320€)

Important for me is a good Camera quality and that i can easily Flash a Custom ROM after "out of support" by producer.

Can anyone give me a advice 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Shadowthor (Aug 22, 2021)

Andi17 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> For Sure you can helo me with my phone question .
> Currently i have an S8 an the display is broken and it don't get Updates anymore.
> ...

Click to collapse



I would look into getting the Oneplus 8T.

You can also look at Motorola selections as they have an easy process to unlock bootloader once support is done. I believe the Motorola Edge 20 Pro and fusion are coming out.


----------



## natronordie (Aug 24, 2021)

Hello,

I am looking for an Android phone that can record calls and/or will work with my previously paid "Automatic Call Recorder" application. 
From what I understand, the functionality has been restricted in later versions of android os?
I am hoping maybe an international device or root access (of which I have no experience with.) in my current device would make it possible to continue using this functionality?


Must have:
1st or 3rd party functionality to automatically record phone calls.
Expandable SD storage.
Decent Camera.


It would be nice to have these classics, but I could live without:
A stylus, but i know that's probably rare. I was a zero lemon note 4 user. 
Beefcake battery.
Headphone jack.
Protection from liquid and/or shock.


I just bought an "Unlocked" Motorola G Stylus 5g from Best Buy yesterday and I am enjoying it, but when recording calls it only records my voice and not the other party. I have 14 days to return the phone if it doesn't work for me, so I really appreciate any insight anyone has for me before then.

I am in the USA. WA
My carrier is Verizon.
My current device is a Moto G Stylus 5g


Thank you

-Natron


----------



## natronordie (Aug 24, 2021)

Sorry, not seeing how to delete accidental second post.


----------



## micchese (Aug 26, 2021)

Hello. I'm looking for advice to change my current phone (Samsung Galaxy S4 i9505 32GB) with a new phone, because it is now the second time my S4 burns out (Magenta Screen of Death, after which it becomes unresponsive and hangs or reboot). I don't know if it's a hardware problem that involves only the 32GB versions, but my previous S4 had the same memory size, and suffered the same bad behavior (after many years usage).

Thanks to the developers community I was able to get out the maximum from this phone, but now I think it cannot cope anymore with the requirements, or its hardware is too weak to support the more demaning tasks the most modern OS are now requesting.

Mandatory / must have:
- Unlocked/unlockable bootloader
- Rootable!!!!
- 2G/3G/4G and at least VoLTE, as now most carriers are shutting down 3G BTS, and when you are connected to 4G and do or receive a phone call, it will switch to 2G for navigation, making the phone ununsable for internet works while multitasking during a phone call
- OTG for USB pendrive / USB mouse and keyboards handling
- NFC for reading new Identity Cards / Passports
- Minimum android version: PIE (9.0)

Not really mandatory, but much appreciated features:
- Battery life of at least 1 day of usage (i'm used to save battery on S4 to get around 3h 30m of always-on-screen, so I'm pretty thrifty on phone usage)
- Stable Bluetooth connection (on S4 with Stock OS I never had much problems, but with LOS or others, it was always a nightmare)
- Audio Jack as I still prefer cabled headphones
- Memory >= 32GB, I don't need to install many apps, and I frequently backup data so the phone remains quite free
- 5G additional signal would be good in order to keep using the phone for more years, as this is the direction the carriers are taking
- Replaceable battery, but I think it's difficult to get this as much more phones tend to be waterproof

Not appreciated features
- Fingerprints/TPM/Knox and other restrictive/invasive features, though it's hard to find a phone without these nowadays

Reading what I wrote, the easy answer was: Samsung S4, but that's because I only know deeply this model.
Any hint or suggestion from the more experienced guys like you is heartly welcome.


----------



## Bomber293 (Aug 26, 2021)

Hello,

I more or less already know what phone I want because it defenetly has to be notch/hole puch free.
The xiaomi mi mix 4 would be my choise however I never bought a china only phone and I am not sure what that means for the end user, which is why I am posting here.

- How much support do these china only releases get by the community? Do they also get custom roms, gcam mods and similar things just as frequently?

- On TradingShenzhen they say that they install all google mobile services themselfs, even through the mix 4 already got them stock. I am a bit worried that they install some scetchy software or somehow edited versions of the google services. I know that I could do a factory reset or install a clean xiaomi rom yet I am worried because after all they have to make profit to survive.
They sell for a very good price (770€ + 120W EU charger) while every other site takes alot more (Aliexpress 1020 for example). Also they offer an import tax free deleviery which obviously is illegal^^



After writing this i notice that this might not be the best sub forum for my questions but afterall this decides if I'll buy the phone and I guess more people will come to ask about the mix 4.


----------



## Deanro (Aug 27, 2021)

What do you guys think of the Honor X10 Max with 7.1 inch screen?


----------



## Shadowthor (Aug 27, 2021)

Bomber293 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I more or less already know what phone I want because it defenetly has to be notch/hole puch free.
> The xiaomi mi mix 4 would be my choise however I never bought a china only phone and I am not sure what that means for the end user, which is why I am posting here.
> ...

Click to collapse



I think there will be a custom rom if enough people are interested in the Xiaomi Mix 4 (which it seems is a hit so far). The motorola Edge S has custom roms and it originally was released in China only and eventually rebranded as Moto G100 and released worldwide.


----------



## cannotkeepup (Aug 27, 2021)

I was wondering is there any phone that is not preinstalled apps that can not be removed?

I want a phone for lack of a better word is custmizable. 

I do not want most of the apps that are popular, and every phone or tablet I have looked at you are stuck with a lot of unremovable apps that if you are not going to use them jst take up a lot of room for nothing.


----------



## herbertstew (Aug 27, 2021)

i want a device that would be on android 9 maximum, has 2 sim card slots and is easy to unlock bootloader, flash custom rom and root. i'm looking at used sony phones and i would like to know if there's other phones that have similar specs. please don't recommend xiaomi or realme models that require a mi account to unlock bootloader.

also if you know what recent phone models that can be flashed with linux oses please tell.


----------



## Shadowthor (Aug 27, 2021)

cannotkeepup said:


> I was wondering is there any phone that is not preinstalled apps that can not be removed?
> 
> I want a phone for lack of a better word is custmizable.
> 
> I do not want most of the apps that are popular, and every phone or tablet I have looked at you are stuck with a lot of unremovable apps that if you are not going to use them jst take up a lot of room for nothing.

Click to collapse



You should be able to debloat a lot of the phones nowadays. As far as I know, most come with a standard set of google apps. 

Motorola is as close to stock android and Samsung on the other end of the spectrum that adds a ton of apps (although it's been better over the years).


----------



## Bomber293 (Aug 27, 2021)

cannotkeepup said:


> I was wondering is there any phone that is not preinstalled apps that can not be removed?
> 
> I want a phone for lack of a better word is custmizable.
> 
> I do not want most of the apps that are popular, and every phone or tablet I have looked at you are stuck with a lot of unremovable apps that if you are not going to use them jst take up a lot of room for nothing.

Click to collapse



The only way to get the bare minimum + alot of customisation is to load a custom rom, install the Open GApps pico version (if you want playstore, if not skip this) and root your device.

The root and custom rom allow for alot of customisation. Also the rom you choose determines how much bloatware you get.
If you get a custom rom and want to use playstore, netflix, banking apps, and some more check if it pass safetynet


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## cannotkeepup (Aug 27, 2021)

Thak you for the answers but it is over my head. I wish I could root but that is beyond my doings.  I do not have the knowlage or understanding to even try it.

I donot even know what a custom ROM is.

I did ok with the fireTool box on my fire 10hd tablet but unless it is very simple like that I do not do well.

I tryed to jailbreak (I think you call it that) my fire stick for the tv and turned ened up doing a factory restore to get it to work again.


----------



## Bomber293 (Aug 28, 2021)

@cannotkeepup depending on what phone you have there are very good and very detailed guids.
If you follow them carfully it does not matter if you understand what you are doing^^

However there always is a really small chance that you "brick" your phone (your phone will be as usefull as a brick if it happends).


----------



## cannotkeepup (Aug 28, 2021)

Bomber293 said:


> @cannotkeepup depending on what phone you have there are very good and very detailed guids.
> If you follow them carfully it does not matter if you understand what you are doing^^
> 
> However there always is a really small chance that you "brick" your phone (your phone will be as usefull as a brick if it happends).

Click to collapse



and that is what I would end up with. lol

I followed a video how to for my firestick and could not get it to work. 

When I switched from win7 laptop to win10 it took me a month to get the printer to work and I ended up hireing someone.  

I try but most of the time nd up in a worse mess than I started in.


----------



## Shadowthor (Aug 28, 2021)

cannotkeepup said:


> and that is what I would end up with. lol
> 
> I followed a video how to for my firestick and could not get it to work.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Rule of thumb, never follow a video as the method maybe outdated.

But if you follow the instructions/guide posted in xda step by step, it usually leads to right outcome. 

Agreed with the statement above to flash a custom rom (lineage, etc.). It will come with the bare essentials and you can decide what you want on the phone.


----------



## xAxB (Aug 29, 2021)

I have only ever used Samsung Galaxy series (S3, S5, S7), and usually buy my phones in Europe or Asia and needs the phone to work internationally. 

Strictly essential features:

- Needs to be reasonably easily rootable, and come with any features to make that happen (e.g. easily unlockable bootloader etc.). This is the main reason I am looking away from Samsung phones.

- MicroSD card

Very highly desirable feature (I would put it in the absolutely needed if it didn't narrow my options too much):

- IP rating (I use my phones in very wet and cold places - I can seal it in a waterproof bag, but it would be better if I didn't have to)

- Headphone jack

- Large battery capacity

Desirable feature (that I know those are uncommon so I can sacrifice it):

- Two SIM cards slot (on top of the MicroSD.. not that hybrid stuff)

- Removable battery (yeah, a relic of the past - but one can dream)

- Affordable (not looking for flagship kind of phone)

- Screen that isn't massive (e.g. >6.1")

What I do not care about: 

- Glass constructions

- Camera quality

- Flagship performance 

- Generally speaking anything that isn't mentioned in the previous categories. OS wise, I am not too bothered as long as it isn't ancient.

Even if the phone ideal phone I want doesn't exist, if I'd like to know any company that make phones that at least has the "strictly essential features". If Samsung has many phones that tick quite a few of features that I value, but they aren't as root friendly as I would like.


----------



## Bomber293 (Aug 29, 2021)

xAxB said:


> I have only ever used Samsung Galaxy series (S3, S5, S7), and usually buy my phones in Europe or Asia and needs the phone to work internationally.
> 
> Strictly essential features:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The Redmi Note 10 Pro checks most of the boxes:

easy to root (you have to wait 15 days after you bought it)
dedicated Micro SD
dual sim
headphone jack
IP53
Affordable - 250€
huge battery 5020mah

but screen is 6,67" and IP53 means its only lightly waterproof - rain is fine but putting it underwater is not

Since it is a china phone and got launched in the EU it will work basically everywhere.

edit:
The Oukitel WP series might also be interesting. They are special outdoor phones that should check many of your needs, and they got a battery up to 10.000 mAh. However i do not know how easy they are to root/how well they are supported by the community


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 29, 2021)

micchese said:


> Hello. I'm looking for advice to change my current phone (Samsung Galaxy S4 i9505 32GB) with a new phone, because it is now the second time my S4 burns out (Magenta Screen of Death, after which it becomes unresponsive and hangs or reboot). I don't know if it's a hardware problem that involves only the 32GB versions, but my previous S4 had the same memory size, and suffered the same bad behavior (after many years usage).
> 
> Thanks to the developers community I was able to get out the maximum from this phone, but now I think it cannot cope anymore with the requirements, or its hardware is too weak to support the more demaning tasks the most modern OS are now requesting.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you could check xiaomi redmi note 10 series


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 29, 2021)

cannotkeepup said:


> I was wondering is there any phone that is not preinstalled apps that can not be removed?
> 
> I want a phone for lack of a better word is custmizable.
> 
> I do not want most of the apps that are popular, and every phone or tablet I have looked at you are stuck with a lot of unremovable apps that if you are not going to use them jst take up a lot of room for nothing.

Click to collapse



just go with pixel. these phones come debloated, as for customization, a custom launcher and an icon pack is enough.


----------



## ina2 (Aug 29, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I am looking for a smartphone for basic use, so using a search engine, a chat program and a handfull of apps, being able to take somewhat-not-totally-terrible photos and making calls. I also want to keep the possibility open to use online banking apps. So I do not want to keep using very old android versions. Since I want to make use of the smartphone for a long time (8 years would be great, or until it is really not usable any more), I am therefore looking for a phone that is not hard to root and that will be well-supported by custom ROMs. 
Are there properties that make a phone interesting or uninteresting for the xda community? 

Other points on my wishlist:
- Price under 150€ (but 200€ are also ok if necessary)
- Large battery capacity
- Headphone jack
- 64 GB or more of storage
- Not huge would be great, but it seems like there are currently no cheap smartphones for people with small hands (my last smartphone was a Samsung Galaxy S3 mini). Since I will not be able to use the phone with only one hand anyway, I do not know if it makes a difference whether the screen diagonal is a few millimetres larger or smaller.

Smartphones that seem interesting to me (except the size, but I should probably drop that requirement) are Motorola Moto G8 Power and Nokia 5.4. Are there any red flags that I missed? Do you have any recommendations?

Thank you a lot for your help.


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 29, 2021)

ina2 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am looking for a smartphone for basic use, so using a search engine, a chat program and a handfull of apps, being able to take somewhat-not-totally-terrible photos and making calls. I also want to keep the possibility open to use online banking apps. So I do not want to keep using very old android versions. Since I want to make use of the smartphone for a long time (8 years would be great, or until it is really not usable any more), I am therefore looking for a phone that is not hard to root and that will be well-supported by custom ROMs.
> Are there properties that make a phone interesting or uninteresting for the xda community?
> ...

Click to collapse



you could go with xiaomi, either the Redmi line-up or the Poco line-up.


----------



## xAxB (Aug 29, 2021)

Bomber293 said:


> The Redmi Note 10 Pro checks most of the boxes:
> 
> easy to root (you have to wait 15 days after you bought it)
> dedicated Micro SD
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, those definitely tick many boxes on paper! Sounds very suitable for my needs.

I actually use two phones, one rooted one unrooted, so I might actually end up with the Redmi as my rooted phone and the Oukitel unrooted for my outdoor activities! This could end being goodbye Samsung, you've been great but you've taken a path that is a little different from my needs.

I have a question about the Redmi though. First of all, could you please point me towards any guides? I had a quick look at the Note 10 Pro subforum and didn't see any guides although it was just a quick glance. And.. even though I didn't really say anything about concerns over privacy, but a quick Google led me to this and I was wondering if it should be something I should be concerned about. I have also read something about ads on Xiaomi phones.. can those things be dealt with if I root the phone with/without a custom ROM?

Thanks again!


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 29, 2021)

Deanro said:


> What do you guys think of the Honor X10 Max with 7.1 inch screen?

Click to collapse



is OK, do you know if this phone comes with Gapps? it's launched in 2020. for a midrange, is OK. go for it.


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 29, 2021)

xAxB said:


> Thanks, those definitely tick many boxes on paper! Sounds very suitable for my needs.
> 
> I actually use two phones, one rooted one unrooted, so I might actually end up with the Redmi as my rooted phone and the Oukitel unrooted for my outdoor activities! This could end being goodbye Samsung, you've been great but you've taken a path that is a little different from my needs.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



about those ads, they can be disabled effortlessly from within the stock ROM. just watch a 3 min guide on YouTube and you are done. about the privacy, în my opinion, the moment you buy yourself a smartphone, more and more people are interested in your data. using a smartphone and wishing for a safe environment for our private data is like wanting to eat cake all day and wishing to be slim.


----------



## Kutusov (Aug 30, 2021)

I think the battery on my Huawei Mate 20 Pro is going the way of the Dodo but I'm yet not decided on buying a new phone. 

If I'm to upgrade my phone, my two main things are camera and battery life. Regrading cameras, what would be the best phone right now? And I mean picture magic with all the stuff the Mate 20 Pro did to a point a shoot picture and it's AI. 

From googling this I come up with plenty of candidates but they are usually ranked by "best natural pictures" and that's not really what I think I'm after.

Oppo x3 Pro and Xiaomi 11 Ultra sound like good candidates, I'm not sure about the "magic" on the Galaxy s21 Ultra or Iphone 12/13, these last seem to go for realistic pictures.


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 30, 2021)

Kutusov said:


> I think the battery on my Huawei Mate 20 Pro is going the way of the Dodo but I'm yet not decided on buying a new phone.
> 
> If I'm to upgrade my phone, my two main things are camera and battery life. Regrading cameras, what would be the best phone right now? And I mean picture magic with all the stuff the Mate 20 Pro did to a point a shoot picture and it's AI.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you could also look for gcam. some gcam ports have more contrast and saturation than others. if gcam will fit the bill, then any phone is OK. battery isn't that important nowadays, 4500 is enough.


----------



## LBO6051 (Sep 2, 2021)

Hi, everyone!

My phone of 3 years (Samsung Galaxy J4+) recently bricked after I accidentally dropped it into a pool, and now I have to look for a replacement.

I'm not that well informed about the smartphone tech, and I don't follow any news regarding the advancements in this industry so I would appreciate it if somebody would be willing to give me some suggestions on my next purchase. Here are my requirements:

BUDGET: *€300* (I'm willing to increase this by around €50 as long as the improvements are worth it)

Things that I'm looking for in a new phone are:

*Battery capacity*
*Durability* (that is, able to last as long as possible without needing to be replaced like in 1 or 2 years)
*Storage space* (32GB or higher)
*Resolution* (720p or higher)
*Size* (less than 7")
RAM, CPU, GPU, etc. is not so much important to me as long as the phone has a decent chip and is not slow, so anything along the J4+ specs or better would be good enough for me.


Things that I don't care much about are:

*Camera quality* - Not a big camera user, and on the rare occasion where I do take a picture or record a video, I would just like that the picture/video quality does not look like garbage, otherwise I don't mind making sacrifices here
*Fingerprint sensors*
*NFC, Infrared, Radio, etc.*
*Waterproofing, Dustproofing, etc.* - While nice to have, it's not really something that I would be willing to pay a premium for
*5G* - There's no infrastructure for it in my country right now (Serbia), and besides, I don't care about that sort of thing. The only use that I need from it is when I need to enable data for the internet because I cannot find a Wi-Fi to connect to, which I believe 4G is good enough for this

My usage on the phone is pretty casual. Aside from the couple of calls I make and the texts I send, I mostly spend my time web browsing or watching YouTube videos. I don't play video games, aside from something small like Minesweeper to pass the time while I'm in a waiting room. I don't listen to music frequently, and when I do, it's mostly via speakers, so a headphone jack is optional.

Searching the net, these are the phones that I found:

*Poco F3* - €305
*Poco X3 Pro* - €185
*Samsung Galaxy A51* - €193
*Samsung Galaxy A52* - €340
*Samsung Galaxy A72* - €331
*OnePlus Nord* - €193
*Xiaomi Mi 11 Lite 5G* - €222
*Xiaomi Redmi Note 10 Pro* - €176
*Xiaomi Redmi Note 10 5G* - €125
*Xiaomi Mi 9T *- €83
*Huawei P40 Lite* - €115

Out of all of these, which one do you think is best? I feel like all these phones on the list fit the criteria of what I'm looking for, so I don't know if I should just go with the one that's cheapest and save money since my use case is so minimal, or go with the more expensive variants to ensure that the hardware improvement will mean better futureproofing?

Nonetheless, if you have a better suggestion from what I've found, please feel free to share it.

Thanks in forward!


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 2, 2021)

LBO6051 said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> My phone of 3 years (Samsung Galaxy J4+) recently bricked after I accidentally dropped it into a pool, and now I have to look for a replacement.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



that xiaomi mi 9t is good. in other markets is sold as redmi k20, which has an impressive collection of custom rom development on this site. so as much future proofing as you can get. now, for durability, every phone is strong enough to resist a 1 meter fall. beyond that, totally a matter of luck. not a single phone is made with the idea that is going to be dropped from the 8th floor.


----------



## cubancigar11 (Sep 2, 2021)

LBO6051 said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> My phone of 3 years (Samsung Galaxy J4+) recently bricked after I accidentally dropped it into a pool, and now I have to look for a replacement.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Poco X3 Pro is what attracts me. Personally, I would have gone for OnePlus Nord but I hear it has no custom roms. Samsung is again another problematic and over-expensive vendor so a no-no for me. Huawei is winding down in support due to restrictions from USA. That leaves Poco, Redmi and Mi.

So now, I need a 3.5 jack and a good battery. I fscking hate its look, but I would anyway put a cover on it so...

EDIT: Nord actually has a lot of custom from support. But Nord 2 doesn't.


----------



## SultanGris (Sep 3, 2021)

Looking for a new phone, currently on Samsung note 9 with broken screen, previous phones have been note 4,3,2, prior to that have been Motorola and BlackBerry. Love the notes but hate the curved screens of the note 9, however the increased CPU and RAM specs of the Samsung's makes the crap curved screen acceptable but it's my least favorite feature by far.  I fly UAVs with the phone so good specs are required, 256+sizes are preferred,128 minimum, SD card port preferred, headphone jack preferred.

Seems to me the choices for new phones are pretty bland and crappy compared to where we were a few years ago, their losing features instead of adding new. Somewhat interested in the new Samsung foldable but not quite ready to drop that much cash till they've perfected and improved them a little more.

Right now leaning towards a Samsung S10 plus, or possible a pixel but pixels lower hardware specs scare me for trying to fly my uav, those apps require CPU and RAM like crazy. What do you guys think? Thanks.


----------



## SultanGris (Sep 3, 2021)

xperia_player said:


> I have a list of phones I wish to buy not sure which one should I buy?
> 
> 
> Google Nexus S
> ...

Click to collapse



Curious why you consider curved glass a plus, that is my most hated feature of any smartphone ever. I love Samsung but I absolutely hate their stupid useless curved screens, good for nothing and just screw up my typing cuz I always accidentally touch the edge, especially when using one handed which i do most of the time. Phone cases are less effective and screens get damaged way easier. I see a zero upside to a curved screen, please enlighten me to your thoughts on why you consider this a positive thing, thanks.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## d3viou5 (Sep 4, 2021)

Hey All, been out the loop for a while (went to the dark side for a couple of years) and so my knowledge is a little rusty. I was thinking about the one plus 8 pro but it doesn’t have twrp at the moment and the size of it scared me.

Can you suggest a flasher friendly device? Doesn’t have to be the latest and greatest spec, but I could do with:

good camera preferably with a zoom
Good gcam support
Lots of custom Rom options
Sub 6.5 in screen ideally
Fast enough to use as a solid emulation device

Your thoughts very much appreciated.


----------



## vgchat (Sep 6, 2021)

Alright, I am wanting to know what my options are for tablets that are under 9 inches.  A few things I would like to note are:

*no ipads; I want a android thanks.
*price doesn't matter
*I would prefer one with an octacore processor
*I would like one with 3 or more gb of ram

So, what would you recommend?  Right now I've got a galaxy tab a7 lite (32gb rom, 3gb ram), that I'm still deciding on if I want to keep.


----------



## Shadowthor (Sep 6, 2021)

ddevey said:


> Hey All, been out the loop for a while (went to the dark side for a couple of years) and so my knowledge is a little rusty. I was thinking about the one plus 8 pro but it doesn’t have twrp at the moment and the size of it scared me.
> 
> Can you suggest a flasher friendly device? Doesn’t have to be the latest and greatest spec, but I could do with:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have a few options, 
xiaomi mi 11 lite 5g,
Poco M3 Pro
Motorola Edge S/Moto G100
Realme GT

Not sure of the size of screens on each model, but each have their own community here on xda.


----------



## LBO6051 (Sep 9, 2021)

I've noticed that the newer A52s 5G model was recently released in my country, and seeing the comparisons between it and the regular A52 5G model, I see that they're quite close with A52s being only slightly better with it's improved CPU (Snapdragon 778G vs. Snapdragon 750G), and GPU. Other than that, they're mostly the same.

Now I'm wondering, how does it compare to the Poco F3, and which one would be better value?

I'm shopping for a new phone, and I mostly care about battery life and it's longevity / future-proofing, so specs aren't so much important to me because both phones look great, and I'm pretty sure I would be pleased with both of them so I don't mind if one is weaker than the other.

Camera, Video games, Flashy display are all irrelevant to me.

The only thing that remains different is the price, in which A52s is slightly expensive (~€20) than the F3, and it does come with lower memory and storage (6/128GB vs. 8/256GB), which is something I don't mind because my use case is so minimal.

So, out of these two phones, which one would you recommend?


----------



## D0n Quix0te (Sep 12, 2021)

Hello everyone. I wanna buy S21 Ultra but its expensive at the moment, so after researching I thought why not go for the s20 ultra instead because its cheaper. It will still get updates for few years. I am a basic user, dont play games at all, but do care about display and camera. I recently used s10 and pixel 4 xl and i was blown away by the s10 display compared to pixel 4 xl. I want a great camera phone as well. But before pulling the trigger, I have few questions and would appreciate if they r answered satisfactorily;

1. Is s20 ultra (Snapdragon) worth it in 2021 over s21 ultra if you take into account the prices?
2. Is the S20 ultra way behind s21 ultra in the camera department?

Shall be grateful for the feedback.


----------



## Spaceboy60 (Sep 13, 2021)

Looking for a phone with the following criteria:

6.5 inch maximum screen size
Under 190g
30 Watt minimum fast charge 
microSD support
Headphone jack 
90 Hz refresh rate minimum
Decent custom ROM support or likelihood of decent custom ROM in future

~ £420 max


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 16, 2021)

LBO6051 said:


> I've noticed that the newer A52s 5G model was recently released in my country, and seeing the comparisons between it and the regular A52 5G model, I see that they're quite close with A52s being only slightly better with it's improved CPU (Snapdragon 778G vs. Snapdragon 750G), and GPU. Other than that, they're mostly the same.
> 
> Now I'm wondering, how does it compare to the Poco F3, and which one would be better value?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for Samsung. it had micro sd and headphone jack, better usability in the future.


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 16, 2021)

Spaceboy60 said:


> Looking for a phone with the following criteria:
> 
> 6.5 inch maximum screen size
> Under 190g
> ...

Click to collapse



Oneplus Nord N10 5G


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 16, 2021)

D0n Quix0te said:


> Hello everyone. I wanna buy S21 Ultra but its expensive at the moment, so after researching I thought why not go for the s20 ultra instead because its cheaper. It will still get updates for few years. I am a basic user, dont play games at all, but do care about display and camera. I recently used s10 and pixel 4 xl and i was blown away by the s10 display compared to pixel 4 xl. I want a great camera phone as well. But before pulling the trigger, I have few questions and would appreciate if they r answered satisfactorily;
> 
> 1. Is s20 ultra (Snapdragon) worth it in 2021 over s21 ultra if you take into account the prices?
> 2. Is the S20 ultra way behind s21 ultra in the camera department?
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for S20 Ultra. it has a micro sd slot. as for camera, you could try comparing the cameras between Samsung. or you could get a gcam port and get the best from Samsung and pixels.


----------



## Spaceboy60 (Sep 16, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Oneplus Nord N10 5G

Click to collapse



Did look at that that but it seems to have had the same custom ROMs for about a year now. Tempted to go for the oneplus CE even though it hasn't got a microSD which is a bit annoying, but the 256gb model would probably be enough for as I'm only using about 110 GB combined micro SD and internal storage of my current phone.


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 16, 2021)

Spaceboy60 said:


> Did look at that that but it seems to have had the same custom ROMs for about a year now. Tempted to go for the oneplus CE even though it hasn't got a microSD which is a bit annoying, but the 256gb model would probably be enough for as I'm only using about 110 GB combined micro SD and internal storage of my current phone.

Click to collapse



there is a saying, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it". just because there aren't any new roms does not mean the development is been abandoned. latest custom rom runs android 11. google barely had launched android 12.


----------



## Spaceboy60 (Sep 16, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Go for Samsung. it had micro sd and headphone jack, better usability in the future.

Click to collapse



Was going to go for A52 5g or s20 fe myself. Seems like it's taken an age for any custom ROMs to appear though, still none for either


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 16, 2021)

Spaceboy60 said:


> Was going to go for A52 5g or s20 fe myself. Seems like it's taken an age for any custom ROMs to appear though, still none for either

Click to collapse



Well, the oneplus seems to be better supported. the difference between the processors is barely noticeable, the oneplus does has a tad higher fast charging speed. if you are a samsung fan, go with the s20 fe, snapdragon 865 is good.


----------



## xenomorph222 (Sep 17, 2021)

Hi guys, I'm looking for a new Android tablet (10") with a 64 bit OS installed.
Sadly there is very few information available which devices are actually shipped with a 64-bit OS and not only a
x64 CPU running a 32-bit OS. I would appreciate any advice you can give.


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 17, 2021)

xenomorph222 said:


> Hi guys, I'm looking for a new Android tablet (10") with a 64 bit OS installed.
> Sadly there is very few information available which devices are actually shipped with a 64-bit OS and not only a
> x64 CPU running a 32-bit OS. I would appreciate any advice you can give.

Click to collapse



may I ask, why do you need a 64 bit android tablet? 

as for your answer, the Samsung Tab s6 is running on a 64 bit os. 
(https://news.samsung.com/us/samsung-galaxy-tab-s6-new-tablet-enhances-creativity-and-productivity/)


----------



## xenomorph222 (Sep 17, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> may I ask, why do you need a 64 bit android tablet?
> 
> as for your answer, the Samsung Tab s6 is running on a 64 bit os.
> (https://news.samsung.com/us/samsung-galaxy-tab-s6-new-tablet-enhances-creativity-and-productivity/)

Click to collapse



It's a bit silly but I need it to play Mario Kart Tour. The last update only supports 64-bit Android. Does the Tab S6 Lite also run 64-bit OS (more in my price range)?


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 17, 2021)

xenomorph222 said:


> It's a bit silly but I need it to play Mario Kart Tour. The last update only supports 64-bit Android. Does the Tab S6 Lite also run 64-bit OS (more in my price range)?

Click to collapse



and so far you ve played on what tablet? see if you can change the custom rom to a 64 bit one. that might fix your issue cheaper than buying another tablet


----------



## xenomorph222 (Sep 17, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> and so far you ve played on what tablet? see if you can change the custom rom to a 64 bit one. that might fix your issue cheaper than buying another tablet

Click to collapse



I'm currently using a Tab A (SM-T590) but I have no experience installing custom roms.


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 18, 2021)

xenomorph222 said:


> It's a bit silly but I need it to play Mario Kart Tour. The last update only supports 64-bit Android. Does the Tab S6 Lite also run 64-bit OS (more in my price range)?

Click to collapse



the tab s6 lite runs 32 bit.


----------



## xenomorph222 (Sep 18, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> and so far you ve played on what tablet? see if you can change the custom rom to a 64 bit one. that might fix your issue cheaper than buying another tablet

Click to collapse



I'm currently using a Tab A (SM-T590) but I have no experience installing custom roms.


Fytdyh said:


> the tab s6 lite runs 32 bit.

Click to collapse



Are there any other tablets that run 64-bit OS?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 18, 2021)

xenomorph222 said:


> I'm currently using a Tab A (SM-T590) but I have no experience installing custom roms.
> 
> Are there any other tablets that run 64-bit OS?

Click to collapse



the tab s6 launched 2 in 2019, you might be able to buy it at second hand prices. essentially, any 32 bit tablet is limited to 4gb of ram. so, any tablet that runs 6 or higher is running on a 64 bit os. most tablets with 6 gigs of ram or higher used to be flagships.


----------



## Jenniferdaniel (Sep 22, 2021)

The smartphone is the heart of the modern world, it's not only essential for communication, it's your entertainment, smart home control devices and your constant companion.

We continually update our best smartphone guide to reflect recent launches and recognize price changes. All of these top flagship phones have also been fully reviewed by us - we don't just include stuff we think sounds good.

If you're in the market for a cheaper phone, then check out our sub-£400 smartphone and budget phone roundups, and consider a SIM-only deal if you're buying your phone outright.


----------



## Karol_Wojtyla (Sep 24, 2021)

Hello
I search phone for 2 months (I broke my acctualy phone)
I want good battery, and support android auto (I think the old device with custom rom can do this)
My budget is +-140 Dollars
I choise 
-Galaxy note 8
-poco f1
-Pixel 2 XL
-Nexus 6

Maybe you can suggest me another devices?


----------



## kksent (Sep 24, 2021)

Pixel for CalyxOS - concern about updates.

Hey, I am kind of person that does not like spending loads of money on the phone and I like to keep them untill they break. For example I bought Nexus 4 twice because my screen broke but it lasted years, i bought Redmi Note 4 about 4 years ago, installed LineageOS and the only reason I want to change is again because of screen that broke. Screen failing was entirely my fault and that's not my concern.

The only concern I have is in regards of updates and I realised that every phone I bought was either already out of support or were on the edge and that didn't bother me. Is that an issue?

Both pixel 3 and pixel 4 are nearing the end of support. I was thinking that even though the price is above what I was used to spend on the phone before, the google pixel offers me possibility to flash calyxOS that I am really interested in.

I want to hear your thoughts If i should care more about support and If pixel 4 has more value than pixel 3 when both of them are out of support.


----------



## shafi🇧🇩 (Sep 24, 2021)

Installing app outside playstore is not a problem for me.and i know how to use google apps oh huawei device. So should I buy this phone instead of buying nord 2 for using atleast next 3 years.


----------



## SamuelAt (Sep 24, 2021)

Hi 
I hope this is not a trivial question as I really need some advice in this regard and thank you in advance for your response. I also realize I am on my own and take full responsibility for the outcome. That said; I want a hand set that i can root and flash and build the OS on a Linux box myself. I have done that before for a Samsung Note so I know what I am doing. I am just concerned with running into a specially difficult handset that is locked like Samsung S7 model with Qualcomm chip. I want the phone to support NFC and be supported in the U.S. by at least one carrier. Does not matter who really. I also don't want to pay more than $300 USD. i saw some Galaxy s9 and s9plus that I like. But I am open to other suggestions. Can you suggest any please? I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## adamnav (Sep 27, 2021)

Please suggest I also have same Question what phone should I buy?


----------



## matt2k12 (Sep 27, 2021)

Ok I'll bite. 

I've been a member here for many years maybe a decade or more.

Apparently the Note8 is at EOL not because of hardware limitations but because of software and lack of dev community.

So I'm needing a new phone and privacy is of utmost importance. I run several businesses and would like to maintain their autonomy and my privacy throughout the daily process of customer communication, business promotion, business transaction, and personal life.

I've never really been that guy that buys brand new flagships every 6 months because frankly I break phones a lot and frankly I don't need the latest hardware for what I'm doing on a day to day basis.

That being said....

I need something newish and I would like something I can buy unlocked then root and/or flash a non-bloat non-spyware extremely stable and proven rom maybe with a built in VPN or something... Like I said my privacy is of utmost importance at this point in my life, not for nefarious reasons but simply because it's obvious we can no longer trust anyone with our data including cell carriers and ISPs, not to mention Google, Facebook, Amazon, etc.

I understand that 100% anonymity will never be attainable.

What I would really like is a recommendation of an Android phone (preferably in the note series) that is easily moddable with high privacy software and still powerful enough to do some basic AV editing functions for my business promotion and personal life (4 kids).

Thank y'all for reading and I look forward to any responses.


----------



## ramandeepsingh01 (Sep 29, 2021)

adamnav said:


> Please suggest I also have same Question what phone should I buy?

Click to collapse



What would be your budget? In mid-range segment, I find Motorola Edge 20 Fusion really good with the Dimensity 800U processor. You can go for it.


----------



## KJ7LNW (Sep 30, 2021)

Hello all,

My wife's phone just found its way into a lake.  We barely got the photos off, but clearly that makes it time for a new phone!

Our needs are simple, here is what I'm looking for:

Works with LineageOS or another reasonably well supported ROM
Working VoLTE support (for AT&T's 3G shutdown) in the ROM from #1
Carrier Unlocked (or unlockable)
root (of course!)
Reasonable camera
Ideas?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## samhelsing (Sep 30, 2021)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This thread is a continuation of this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



what about iphone 13 pro?


----------



## markbnj (Sep 30, 2021)

ka-la said:


> You are totally right, but now to think other way: its easier to carry 7inch than 10inch tablet.
> 
> Also forgot to mention I have some problems with eyesight so bigger tablet might also be better choice, But the nexus 7 price really seems like a good selling point. But if the Surface RT will be 200, then I probably going to miss my money too much.

Click to collapse



FYI, I've had 10 inch (as well as 7 inch) tablets for at least 6 years.  7 inch is REALLY great if you don't do writing.
my bluetooth keyboard is cramped layout wise.  
the 10 incher I had was fantabulous for typing.
And both of them were fine for UPDATING word or excel files. 
cheers


----------



## KJ7LNW (Sep 30, 2021)

samhelsing said:


> what about iphone 13 pro?

Click to collapse



Not sure if you were replying to me... If you were, can the iphone 13 be rom'ed with android??


----------



## KJ7LNW (Sep 30, 2021)

KJ7LNW said:


> Not sure if you were replying to me... If you were, can the iphone 13 be rom'ed with android??

Click to collapse



Ha!  Apparently it is possible to ROM an iPhone with android, but the support is pretty poor: https://thehackernews.com/2020/03/install-android-on-iphone.html

Anyway, anyone know what phone would run LineageOS and support VoLTE?


----------



## ramandeepsingh01 (Oct 1, 2021)

KJ7LNW said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My wife's phone just found its way into a lake.  We barely got the photos off, but clearly that makes it time for a new phone!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What would be your budget? And do you prefer any specific chipsets like Mediatek or Snapdragon? There are some good Samsung devices that tick all the boxes.


----------



## KJ7LNW (Oct 1, 2021)

Typically I've been getting something used in the $200-300 range, but I'm pretty open to options. I don't know enough about the chipsets to have a preference, do you?


----------



## KJ7LNW (Oct 2, 2021)

ramandeepsingh01 said:


> What would be your budget? And do you prefer any specific chipsets like Mediatek or Snapdragon? There are some good Samsung devices that tick all the boxes.

Click to collapse



We've been using HTC phones, but I'm open to whatever makes the most sense in the used $200-300 range, but I'm open to spending more if necessary.

Can you provide a few different options so I can research the models?


----------



## kröte (Oct 4, 2021)

What is the best phone under 50 USD? what is the best phone Under 100 USD?

-the phone should support custom ROM that actually gets updated And has a futture. Custom ROM should also remove the spyware.
-The phone will be used to record videos in the street.So cannot be expensive as it can be stolen.
-Hopefully phone supports SD card or has A hard drive at least 16 GB or 32 GB to store videos.

Thanks. Cool forUm by the way.


----------



## ramandeepsingh01 (Oct 5, 2021)

KJ7LNW said:


> We've been using HTC phones, but I'm open to whatever makes the most sense in the used $200-300 range, but I'm open to spending more if necessary.
> 
> Can you provide a few different options so I can research the models?

Click to collapse



There have been so many good devices in this range and I really like Poco F3 GT and Nord 2 smartphones, both with Dimensity 1200 chipset. Besides, Motorola Edge 20 series too has good devices in the same range.


----------



## kröte (Oct 5, 2021)

You should buy a new Google pixel 2 xl (Not refurbishhed) Model 2017 at Amazon for under 150 USD. Also buy military  grade case protection for 20 USD so the screen doesn't crack. Then upgrade the phone using a custom ROM. Now you have a state-of-the-art phone with updates and screen protection for under 190 USD.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Bv109 (Oct 6, 2021)

Hi,

Does anyone have any recommendations for a phone that is compatible with the incoming ATT 3G shutdown? Originally, I was going to stick with Samsung's Galaxy line and get an S21, but all of those are restricted to the Snapdragon variants. To my knowledge, these are not rootable or at least requires a paid service to unlock the bootloader. My budget is 600-800$.

Thanks


----------



## KJ7LNW (Oct 6, 2021)

Bv109, I've been looking at the Google Pixel series. They are officially supported by att, so the Roms are likely to be compatible---but I'm still trying to confirm that. 

Att calls VoLTE "HD Voice" and you can do a quick google search for "att Service capabilities for your unlocked device" for a PDF of supported att VoLTE devices and then cross reference it against whatever ROM you'd like to use. 

Once you decide on a phone, ask in that phones forum to see if VoLTE is working for that ROM.

Still trying to navigate this myself, so anything you discover would be appreciated!


----------



## Bv109 (Oct 7, 2021)

KJ7LNW said:


> Bv109, I've been looking at the Google Pixel series. They are officially supported by att, so the Roms are likely to be compatible---but I'm still trying to confirm that.
> 
> Att calls VoLTE "HD Voice" and you can do a quick google search for "att Service capabilities for your unlocked device" for a PDF of supported att VoLTE devices and then cross reference it against whatever ROM you'd like to use.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not really looking to run any custom ROM's, just having root access running Magisk/xposed is enough for me. Does that change anything? 

I was also looking at Pixel and OnePlus phones, and I think I might have to settle on one of those soon.


----------



## lipav58 (Oct 7, 2021)

In a very simple,   iPhone 12 on 512gb


----------



## Aturky (Oct 7, 2021)

Good day everyone,
I am looking for a budget-friendly phone (300$) with dual sim support and good custom ROMs development.

thanks


----------



## Trunksleo (Oct 7, 2021)

Hi, im between a72 and s20 fe. There are big difference on the camera? I priorize camera and battery. Having a lg g7 there will be an improvement?  Thanks


----------



## KJ7LNW (Oct 7, 2021)

Bv109 said:


> I'm not really looking to run any custom ROM's, just having root access running Magisk/xposed is enough for me. Does that change anything?
> 
> I was also looking at Pixel and OnePlus phones, and I think I might have to settle on one of those soon.

Click to collapse



I always do a full ROM, so not sure, but I would imagine you can get twrp and magisk going on a stock rom. You'd want yo ask that specific question in the forum for your phone.


----------



## Mehdi1Karim (Oct 8, 2021)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This thread is a continuation of this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think the red magic 6 pro is great all around smartphone for newbies and pros alike, I've been rocking it since it's launch and it never disappointed me.


----------



## ramandeepsingh01 (Oct 9, 2021)

Aturky said:


> Good day everyone,
> I am looking for a budget-friendly phone (300$) with dual sim support and good custom ROMs development.
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



Any particular brand preferences? At the cost, Some Poco and OnePlus devices are doing great. Poco F3 GT is one of my favorites with its Dimensity 5G processor.


----------



## beenee1 (Oct 12, 2021)

Okay, i'd like to buy a new smartphone fullfilling the following criteria; i dont have any brand preferences and i dont mind buying older phones as well.
+ max $400
+ decent (above the average) camera
+ custom rom availability
+ nice battery runtime

nice to have, but not mandatory:
dual Sim

not needed.
- High CPU/RAM (i dont use it for gaming)

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Fytdyh (Oct 12, 2021)

beenee1 said:


> Okay, i'd like to buy a new smartphone fullfilling the following criteria; i dont have any brand preferences and i dont mind buying older phones as well.
> + max $400
> + decent (above the average) camera
> + custom rom availability
> ...

Click to collapse



Try the Xiaomi note 8 pro. Should be around 100$ nowadays.


----------



## HarshaniS (Oct 13, 2021)

You should consider a few important aspects of a smartphone when buying a new one.
Does it have a large battery that will last long, or supports fast charging?
Is it old and refurbished or new? There are pros and cons to both.


----------



## Fytdyh (Oct 13, 2021)

HarshaniS said:


> You should consider a few important aspects of a smartphone when buying a new one.
> Does it have a large battery that will last long, or supports fast charging?
> Is it old and refurbished or new? There are pros and cons to both.

Click to collapse



Any phone after 2018 most likely has fast changing. As for the battery, that can always be changed.


----------



## ramandeepsingh01 (Oct 14, 2021)

beenee1 said:


> Okay, i'd like to buy a new smartphone fullfilling the following criteria; i dont have any brand preferences and i dont mind buying older phones as well.
> + max $400
> + decent (above the average) camera
> + custom rom availability
> ...

Click to collapse



You can go for Poco F3 GT with Dimensity 1200 chipset. Would be around the same cost and good camera section in it. Good battery as well with 67W fast charging. Also, Nord 2 is advisable.


----------



## kamien8 (Oct 15, 2021)

Hello, 
I've recently flashed (for training purposes, first time ever!) Moto G5 into LineageOS. Works well, looks nice.

Now I am looking for a phone... 
- something more up-to-date (than Moto G5)
- not too expensive (£300 is my cup, but it doesn't have to reach it...)
- easy to be flashed and fully working on LineageOS 18.1
- no need for gaps support
- no support for 5G (or possibility to switch it off)

Thank you.


----------



## houstonbofh (Oct 16, 2021)

My Blu Studio 7.0 on ATT in the USA is getting a bit tired...  OK, WAY tired!  Especially trying to run current google maps. 

So, looking for a paperback sized tablet. (7-8 inch)
It *MUST* be rootable or alt OS.
I do need better performance, and wifi.
I am willing to pay more if it comes from a root friendly company...
And I also would like to be more current than the android 5 I am running now.

But I _absolutely_ need to be able to remove the less privacy minded apps and the ability to make some of them only run on demand.

Camera and gaming are unimportant.  I use it mainly for email, web browsing, maps, and epub reading, but I do have several network related apps on demand.

Price is flexible, but cheaper is better!  Does not need to be brand new or latest and greatest.  It is just that what I have now can barely run Maps without stutters.


----------



## Fytdyh (Oct 16, 2021)

houstonbofh said:


> My Blu Studio 7.0 on ATT in the USA is getting a bit tired...  OK, WAY tired!  Especially trying to run current google maps.
> 
> So, looking for a paperback sized tablet. (7-8 inch)
> It *MUST* be rootable or alt OS.
> ...

Click to collapse



Check the Lenovo tab m8. Recently it got an android 10 update


----------



## houstonbofh (Oct 16, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Check the Lenovo tab m8. Recently it got an android 10 update

Click to collapse



It seems VERY hard to fond an LTE one.  Is this the one you are thinking of?  And it is rootable and works on ATT?  https://www.lenovo.com/us/en/p/tablets/android-tablets/lenovo-tab-series/tab-m8-hd-lte/za790003us


----------



## Fytdyh (Oct 16, 2021)

houstonbofh said:


> It seems VERY hard to fond an LTE one.  Is this the one you are thinking of?  And it is rootable and works on ATT?  https://www.lenovo.com/us/en/p/tablets/android-tablets/lenovo-tab-series/tab-m8-hd-lte/za790003us

Click to collapse



It is root able. About ATT I have no idea since I reside in Europe. Now do you need a lte one? Got a wifi only tablet I use for driving, everytime I fire up a hotspot on my phone and I am good to go.


----------



## houstonbofh (Oct 17, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> It is root able. About ATT I have no idea since I reside in Europe. Now do you need a lte one? Got a wifi only tablet I use for driving, everytime I fire up a hotspot on my phone and I am good to go.

Click to collapse



My phone and my tablet are on different services because I work in a lot of rural areas that have poor signal on one or the other.  So, yes, I need LTE.   (Wife is on yet a third service.)


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Fytdyh (Oct 17, 2021)

houstonbofh said:


> My phone and my tablet are on different services because I work in a lot of rural areas that have poor signal on one or the other.  So, yes, I need LTE.   (Wife is on yet a third service.)

Click to collapse



May I suggest a dual Sim smartphone? Or even a triple Sim smartphone? You could set up everything with your phone, while being more flexible with the second device.


----------



## houstonbofh (Oct 17, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> May I suggest a dual Sim smartphone? Or even a triple Sim smartphone? You could set up everything with your phone, while being more flexible with the second device.

Click to collapse



When it comes to technicle work, I prefer the from factor of a small tablet.  Larger screen means it is easier to read email, edit a wiki, scan a busy network...  But not as portable, so I leave it home when not working.  My "phone" is actually very minimal.


----------



## thex2 (Oct 19, 2021)

Please recommend a phone.

Requirements:
Android OS
Root & Custom ROM support on XDA
128GB or greater storage
Compatible with the Verizon network
Phone must be superior to the Pixel 3XL (my current phone)
Dual front facing speakers

Preferred:
> 128GB of storage

I was waiting for the Pixel 6 with the hope it'd have dual front facing speakers. It appears that isn't the case and thus, I'm wondering if there are any other options out there worth considering. The Pixel 3XL is an amazing phone, but the speaker quality is absolute crap. Just curious if there are any other options out there where I could get some high quality dual front facing speakers.


----------



## Fytdyh (Oct 19, 2021)

thex2 said:


> Please recommend a phone.
> 
> Requirements:
> Android OS
> ...

Click to collapse



Mate, if you want to listen to music, those dual front facing speakers aren't going to be better than a dedicated speaker.  No smartphone speakers are going to be better than a dedicated speaker. JBL has some tiny speakers, the size of a hamburger, if you are interested in form size. If not, Harman Kardon has a nice speaker, the size of a purse, which I can personally recommend.


----------



## thex2 (Oct 19, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Mate, if you want to listen to music, those dual front facing speakers aren't going to be better than a dedicated speaker.  No smartphone speakers are going to be better than a dedicated speaker. JBL has some tiny speakers, the size of a hamburger, if you are interested in form size. If not, Harman Kardon has a nice speaker, the size of a purse, which I can personally recommend.

Click to collapse



I'm just trying to have speakers on my phone that are equivalent or superior to my old Nexus 6. Hell, I'd even take speakers that were equivalent or superior to my old Nextel i88s...






Also, it's not for music specifically. I use my phone for 90% talking on speaker phone and 10% misc youtube video's. Just want a decent speaker that doesn't sound like crap (which the Pixel 3XL's does).


----------



## Fytdyh (Oct 19, 2021)

thex2 said:


> I'm just trying to have speakers on my phone that are equivalent or superior to my old Nexus 6. Hell, I'd even take speakers that were equivalent or superior to my old Nextel i88s...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Then I suggest the Pixel 5 or the Samsung Galaxy Note 20.


----------



## thex2 (Oct 20, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Then I suggest the Pixel 5 or the Samsung Galaxy Note 20.

Click to collapse



Thx


----------



## Sharika_Singh (Oct 20, 2021)

Apple iPhone 12. 
Samsung Galaxy S21 Ultra. 
Samsung Galaxy S21 / S21 Plus. 
Apple iPhone 12 Pro Max. 
Apple iPhone 12 mini. 
Samsung Galaxy Note 20 Ultra. 
OnePlus 9. 
Samsung Galaxy A52 5G.
LG Wing


----------



## roirraW "edor" ehT (Oct 21, 2021)

Pixel 6 Pro 512 GB


----------



## bombdog (Oct 26, 2021)

I have been looking at replacement phones and apart from devices with high refresh screens and foldable displays, there is nothing out there which comes close to replacing my P30 Pro.  

The industrial design, the camera, the chipset, G-Services and the overall fluidity of the device means that I have no reason to upgrade for the first time in years.  

Are there any devices you have been tempted to get or are you, like me, happy with keeping the P30 Pro as your main device?


----------



## Fytdyh (Oct 27, 2021)

bombdog said:


> I have been looking at replacement phones and apart from devices with high refresh screens and foldable displays, there is nothing out there which comes close to replacing my P30 Pro.
> 
> The industrial design, the camera, the chipset, G-Services and the overall fluidity of the device means that I have no reason to upgrade for the first time in years.
> 
> Are there any devices you have been tempted to get or are you, like me, happy with keeping the P30 Pro as your main device?

Click to collapse



Personally, the new Sony Xperia Pro-I sounds tempting. I would love a better camera on a flagship. And the fact that a 512 gb device also has a microSD slot nowadays is just amazing. Still, the price is a bit out of my range.


----------



## kruc Ire (Oct 29, 2021)

OH yes the Sony camera almost makes it worth carrying around a simlocked device.  You can do 128 fps slow-mo videos, and there are 3 lenses 16 gives the wide angle 24 is the more normal, and 70 is for attempting to focus shots at a distance, and the dial really is cool.  True the visual screen is sort of faith based but it's great to have the side button and not have to find a  screen button.  I went to the seaside and made underwater videos as well, at a depth of a few feet.  Got a notification immediately the first time I went in the sea with it, and for a month or so after that there was a USB port moisture, but that seems to have gone away finally with no lasting problems.  Best phone camera I've ever had.  I have only the Xperia 1 II which I got from a reseller and it's simlocked, but the II is better than the III because it doesn't have a side button dedicated to Goolag (_{Mod edit}_) that button for Goolag sounds really naff, but it wasn't there in the II.  Don't need 5G the II was actually some degree less 5G capable I've read.  I also really like the thin and straight edged, rounded but still sharp corners design, thinner and easier to hold.  I have found difficulty disabling the Goolag Play Store lately, but I haven't noticed much as I keep it firewalled out.  I suspect there may be some update that's hiding the uninstall updates option, but I also don't find it as an admin app, so it's puzzling.  One last edit, I can't forget the great dual front facing speakers.  They are great for listening or watching.


----------



## kruc Ire (Oct 29, 2021)

kruc Ire said:


> OH yes the Sony camera almost makes it worth carrying around a simlocked device.  You can do 128 fps slow-mo videos, and there are 3 lenses 16 gives the wide angle 24 is the more normal, and 70 is for attempting to focus shots at a distance, and the dial really is cool.  True the visual screen is sort of faith based but it's great to have the side button and not have to find a  screen button.  I went to the seaside and made underwater videos as well, at a depth of a few feet.  Got a notification immediately the first time I went in the sea with it, and for a month or so after that there was a USB port moisture, but that seems to have gone away finally with no lasting problems.  Best phone camera I've ever had.  I have only the Xperia 1 II which I got from a reseller and it's simlocked, but the II is better than the III because it doesn't have a side button dedicated to Goolag (_{Mod edit}_) that button for Goolag sounds really naff, but it wasn't there in the II. Don't need 5G the II was actually some degree less 5G capable I've read. I also really like the thin and straight edged, rounded but still sharp corners design, thinner and easier to hold. I have found difficulty disabling the Goolag Play Store lately, but I haven't noticed much as I keep it firewalled out. I suspect there may be some update that's hiding the uninstall updates option, but I also don't find it as an admin app, so it's puzzling. One last edit, I can't forget the great dual front facing speakers. They are great for listening or watching.

Click to collapse



must tip my hat to my Samsung A70 (2019) which although its Android 11 update seems to increase difficulty of low light evening horizon focus shots, has been a ROCK.  I can and have disabled ALL Goolag apps for many moons now,  ever since I discontinued any affiliation with _{Mod edit}_ YouTube...and the thing has the best interface, and charging so fast it easily beats all competitors.  Yes it's just got the sturdy single speaker, but Samsung really knows their stuff,  The interface is infinitely better than other interfaces you will find for instance Sony and Huawei. Huawei has a whole other range of interface things that also don't quite match up with my Samsung, I've bought a few as gifts recently and had a look at them.

I do like that there are some very affordable, (100-125 slightly used) high spec (4/128) options from Huawei that also DON'T have any affiliation with _{Mod edit}_.  The P Smart 2021 (Goolag-less), and some P40 lite E (Goolag on some models). 

Back to my Samsung A70, I really like being able to open wifi and bluetooth by clicking on the word under the icon in the notification curtain menu.  I have come to depend on their homescreen 'hold to open' info option for app icons. Of course loving the option to use dark mode on the phone in general.  The GPS notifications are also importantly (more about this below) non-pestilential.

I would definitely recommend the Samsungs although one potential speed bump being that I tried an S21 at a pawn shop yesterday and found they do not show system apps in that, so I don't know what's going on with that.  The Goolag Play Services app appears in main apps and then there is a Samsung apps section, but I happen to know that in my A70 there are some 300 Apps that appear in the full view...ANT HAL thru Wlan Test there are 87 system apps that all turn on at one time if I turn on one in the firewall.  I Including several com.samsung... apps.  So I am seeing this as a possible blackout of users options though many apps of course already black out options, at least I see them and know of their existence. Though I haven't investigated developer options there on the latest line of phones.  I would think there could be something in developer mode that would allow to show these, if not then there could be some bad acting Goolag framework app.  Which I need disabled I can't live without disabling that Goolag stuff.  (edit, Actually just updated my A70 not a week ago and as I wrote this I am indeed finding a new location for system apps option, possibly this is also true on that S21 I saw, it's new to me.  I included a couple of screenshots  in fact this looks like it may be another improvement to the apps settings options as it may make it a persistent difference to show system apps, which would reduce clicks potentially genius move by Samsung only time will tell).


I don't have the S21, just a 15 minute look at a pawn shop yesterday.  However, I have used my A70 for 2years and have found it to be far better than any other phone's design.  I used to use HTC U11 (flagship), have used Sony Xperia XA2 (which is the low price phone, but very similar to Xperia 1 II interface-wise) as a 2nd/(and now 3rd) phone for 2 years and know their interface notification curtain doesn't have the option to click the wifi and bluetooth labels on the icons, so you always gotta go into settings to get there.

Sony's interface and charging is inferior to the Samsung, quite slower charging.  As that quick charge in Samsung beats all with its short time full charge speed on the A70.  So I guess I'm saying get 2 phones.  I was disappointed to find they've raised the price by about 1-200 bucks since A70 to A72.

I can't discuss this topic without mentioning this very nagging thing I found this little thing about Android in 2021:  I just recieved a notification from disabled GPS to "enable GPS or (such and such) app won't work" (happens with many apps).  I must mention this --for those who care-- that the Sony 1 II had relentless GPS notifications when using with native phone or SMS, and GPS disabled.  It became such a problem that I had to switch to non native phone and SMS apps.  Those GPS notifications in Sony 1 II, running Android 11, couldn't be silenced or turned off, and were a real pestilence.  Which is another reason to go with a cheap $125 Huawei 4/128 Type C USB (Type C is a must have in 2021), Goolag-less phone like the P Smart 2021 Goolagl-ess. This is what I recommend for those with lower means.  I found Huawei had plenty of versions of apps I need in their App store, such as video downloaders.


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Oct 31, 2021)

Spoiler






kruc Ire said:


> OH yes the Sony camera almost makes it worth carrying around a simlocked device.  You can do 128 fps slow-mo videos, and there are 3 lenses 16 gives the wide angle 24 is the more normal, and 70 is for attempting to focus shots at a distance, and the dial really is cool.  True the visual screen is sort of faith based but it's great to have the side button and not have to find a  screen button.  I went to the seaside and made underwater videos as well, at a depth of a few feet.  Got a notification immediately the first time I went in the sea with it, and for a month or so after that there was a USB port moisture, but that seems to have gone away finally with no lasting problems.  Best phone camera I've ever had.  I have only the Xperia 1 II which I got from a reseller and it's simlocked, but the II is better than the III because it doesn't have a side button dedicated to Goolag (_{Mod edit}_) that button for Goolag sounds really naff, but it wasn't there in the II.  Don't need 5G the II was actually some degree less 5G capable I've read.  I also really like the thin and straight edged, rounded but still sharp corners design, thinner and easier to hold.  I have found difficulty disabling the Goolag Play Store lately, but I haven't noticed much as I keep it firewalled out.  I suspect there may be some update that's hiding the uninstall updates option, but I also don't find it as an admin app, so it's puzzling.  One last edit, I can't forget the great dual front facing speakers.  They are great for listening or watching.

Click to collapse





kruc Ire said:


> must tip my hat to my Samsung A70 (2019) which although its Android 11 update seems to increase difficulty of low light evening horizon focus shots, has been a ROCK.  I can and have disabled ALL Goolag apps for many moons now,  ever since I discontinued any affiliation with _{Mod edit}_ YouTube...and the thing has the best interface, and charging so fast it easily beats all competitors.  Yes it's just got the sturdy single speaker, but Samsung really knows their stuff,  The interface is infinitely better than other interfaces you will find for instance Sony and Huawei. Huawei has a whole other range of interface things that also don't quite match up with my Samsung, I've bought a few as gifts recently and had a look at them.
> 
> I do like that there are some very affordable, (100-125 slightly used) high spec (4/128) options from Huawei that also DON'T have any affiliation with _{Mod edit}_.  The P Smart 2021 (Goolag-less), and some P40 lite E (Goolag on some models).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





@kruc Ire I've slightly edited your quoted posts. Please refrain from any political statements on XDA! Thanks for your cooperation.

XDA Forum Rules (excerpt):


> ...
> *2.4* Personal attacks, racial, political and / or religious discussions: XDA is a discussion forum about certain mobile phones. Mobile phones are not racial, political, religious or personally offensive and therefore, none of these types of discussions are permitted on XDA.
> ...

Click to collapse



Regards
Oswald Boelcke
Senior Moderator


----------



## Agame334 (Nov 4, 2021)

Hi! I am looking to buy a new (or refurbished) phone in the 200€ range. I want it to be small (preferably no larger than 5.2" or so). The main thing I want, is for it to be compatible with LineageOS with MicroG installed, since I want to dabble in that. Ive been looking at fairphone but the price is a bit high for a new one and i have not yet found a good used deal. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Fytdyh (Nov 4, 2021)

Agame334 said:


> Hi! I am looking to buy a new (or refurbished) phone in the 200€ range. I want it to be small (no tablet with sim slot). The main thing I want, is for it to be compatible with LineageOS with MicroG installed, since I want to dabble in that. Ive been looking at fairphone but the price is a bit high for a new one and i have not yet found a good used deal. Does anyone have any suggestions?

Click to collapse



Define how small. A 6 inch phone is considered small nowadays, given there are 6.8 and 7 inch smartphones.


----------



## Fytdyh (Nov 4, 2021)

Agame334 said:


> Hi! I am looking to buy a new (or refurbished) phone in the 200€ range. I want it to be small (preferably no larger than 5.2" or so). The main thing I want, is for it to be compatible with LineageOS with MicroG installed, since I want to dabble in that. Ive been looking at fairphone but the price is a bit high for a new one and i have not yet found a good used deal. Does anyone have any suggestions?

Click to collapse



So, first of all, if you are going to modify something at your post, I suggest you specify that you made an edit. 

Second, if you just want dabble with micro g and lineage, I suggest the Samsung S6 lineup. Great smartphone, still got a developing community, you can even upgrade the battery. Best phone for dabble.


----------



## Agame334 (Nov 4, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> So, first of all, if you are going to modify something at your post, I suggest you specify that you made an edit.
> 
> Second, if you just want dabble with micro g and lineage, I suggest the Samsung S6 lineup. Great smartphone, still got a developing community, you can even upgrade the battery. Best phone for dabble.

Click to collapse



oh yeah, sorry about that. thank you for the suggestion though, ill look into it


----------



## LouisvilleSEO (Nov 5, 2021)

1


----------



## wuud (Nov 6, 2021)

Non-Xiaomi Phone for around 250€

After an MiA1 and Mi9 Lite I want to switch manufacturers.
I checked out the Oppo A73/74/94 5G versions, the realme 8, Moto G60s, Moto G 5G or OP Nord N10 5G.

SD-card slot would be nice, not necessary if the storage is big enough. Headphone jack would be nice, a decent camera and good battery life.

I usually use my phone for messages, social media, browsing reddit, watching YouTube and PoGo.

Location is Germany and I can wait for some deals in the coming weeks.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## ForMartha (Nov 7, 2021)

Hi,

How does the camera one S20 USA version (SD865) compare with the Nord 2? The camera sensor is one thing but the ISP on the 865 should be better comparing to the MTK Dimensity 1200, What's your take about it?


----------



## Fytdyh (Nov 7, 2021)

ForMartha said:


> Hi,
> 
> How does the camera one S2 USA version (SD865) compare with the Nord 2? The camera sensor is one thing but the ISP on the 865 should be better comparing to the MTK Dimensity 1200, What's your take about it?

Click to collapse



So first what smartphones are you comparing? What's the "camera one S2 USA"? Samsung S20 released in USA?


----------



## ForMartha (Nov 7, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> So first what smartphones are you comparing? What's the "camera one S2 USA"? Samsung S20 released in USA?

Click to collapse



Yeah sorry, it's the S20.


----------



## zswielder (Nov 9, 2021)

Hi,

I am looking for a universally compatible Android phone with either a rear or side fingerprint scanner. I used to use Pixel 3 and loved its rear fingerprint scanner that was reliable and functional. I was planning to get Pixel 6 until I learned that they switched to an on-screen fingerprint scanner (why did you have to ruin it, Google!). So, now, I'm in search of an alternative. Currently, I'm on Galaxy S20 5G, and I absolutely hate its on-screen scanner that's very unreliable, especially with a case on, as well as Samsung's modification to Android OS (Samsung shouldn't mess with what's already well-designed). Needless to say, I'm looking for a phone that has more of a stock Android ROM and a rear or side fingerprint scanner. I looked and found some international phones, but they are mostly GSM phones. I live in US and want to have a universally compatible phone. I would appreciate any recommendations. Thank you.


----------



## palethanatos (Nov 10, 2021)

hi im gonna be getting a new phone soon and all i really care about is getting an android that can actually be rooted after being stuck with an unrootable one for years. so which android phones can be rooted?


----------



## Fytdyh (Nov 10, 2021)

palethanatos said:


> hi im gonna be getting a new phone soon and all i really care about is getting an android that can actually be rooted after being stuck with an unrootable one for years. so which android phones can be rooted?

Click to collapse



Well, every smartphone that can have its bootloader unlocked. I won't list here all the hundred of thousands of smartphones. My advice, see what smartphones you like, then check their forums on xda.


----------



## PBMaxx (Nov 12, 2021)

I am looking for the best gaming smartphone. Big responsive screen, fast CPU + GPU, 8+ GB RAM, 5G,  128/256GB storage, rugged. Being able to use an external monitor/TV would be excellent. Everything else is tolerable. Nothing too dated in case I need support.

Any suggestions?


----------



## the.nebular (Nov 15, 2021)

Need to replace my galaxy s8. Honestly I've been very disappointed with the lack of bootloader unlock or root for the Canadian market version. 

So I've got some extra cash to buy a phone outright.

Of the offerings available from the providers here the Pixel 5 was the perfect size and the specs were good, I just would've like SD card support. 

So what I'm looking for is a phone that I can root and if possible install custom roms like lineage while keeping safetynet, that has roughly the same size and specs as the Pixel 5, but with support for an SD card. And hopefully it's ~$650cdn.

Is there anything like that out there?


----------



## I_like_root_pls (Nov 16, 2021)

Need a cheap but reliable phone. All it needs is to run gps and have good carrier coverage.


----------



## peety02 (Nov 17, 2021)

I am sure many members here go with the same advice as I'll state here too... It depends on your usecase... If you are ok with altering your phone and tweaking on it, go ahead with whatever you like. Huawei decided to avoid Google Services, so support, security etc is up to you (more or less) to take care off. If usability and comfort is more your focus, Nord would be my suggestion... But still, depends on what you want to acheive


----------



## Fytdyh (Nov 18, 2021)

PBMaxx said:


> I am looking for the best gaming smartphone. Big responsive screen, fast CPU + GPU, 8+ GB RAM, 5G,  128/256GB storage, rugged. Being able to use an external monitor/TV would be excellent. Everything else is tolerable. Nothing too dated in case I need support.
> 
> Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



ASUS ROG Phone 5s Pro with a rugged case.



the.nebular said:


> Need to replace my galaxy s8. Honestly I've been very disappointed with the lack of bootloader unlock or root for the Canadian market version.
> 
> So I've got some extra cash to buy a phone outright.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Samsung S20



I_like_root_pls said:


> Need a cheap but reliable phone. All it needs is to run gps and have good carrier coverage.

Click to collapse



Samsung S6



palethanatos said:


> hi im gonna be getting a new phone soon and all i really care about is getting an android that can actually be rooted after being stuck with an unrootable one for years. so which android phones can be rooted?

Click to collapse



Samsung S6


----------



## the.nebular (Nov 18, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Samsung S20

Click to collapse



Do you know which model number is the best one for getting root and retaining SafetyNet, because I'm absolutely sure it isn't any for the North American market so I'll need to be specific in my searches to purchase.


----------



## Akitake (Nov 19, 2021)

Hey,

Currently own a Redmi Note 9 (non pro), and decently happy with it.
The screen isn't amazing, the refresh rate is pretty low, but the battery's great and the photos serviceable.
I want to change phones because I recently got a 5G mobile plan, and was looking around at what's available.

I'd like a phone that's fairly recent, will be supported for years to come by custom roms such as LineageOS, maybe even /e/ project, etc..

As for budget, I'd say up to 500€
What phones do you recommend at the moment?
PS: I'm from France.


----------



## Az__ (Nov 19, 2021)

I'm thinking of getting the "Xiaomi Poco X3 Pro". Its currently on Amazon for £179. Not worried about the camera and although I would like to future-proof with 5G I can live without it.  

Any other suggestions in that price range (anything over £200 would have to have great features!)?

Any concerns about this phone or Xiaomi that may be worth noting?


----------



## wuud (Nov 20, 2021)

Should I buy the Realme GT Master Edition (256GB) or the Realme GT Neo 2 (128GB)? The master edition is about 50€ cheaper than the neo 2.


----------



## Rishikesh3 (Nov 23, 2021)

wuud said:


> Should I buy the Realme GT Master Edition (256GB) or the Realme GT Neo 2 (128GB)? The master edition is about 50€ cheaper than the neo 2.

Click to collapse



Neo 2 Obviously


----------



## JoshBarnettA2004 (Nov 23, 2021)

I'm looking for an Android phone. Price is not an issue and I'm willing to pay anything, so there's no limitations on pricing. I'm looking for the fastest and best hardware available with the following features below -


Newest, best hardware, and fastest Android phone that I can fully control.
Able to be rooted and install custom ROMS (to primarily remove bloat) and/or other Linux distro's on it (Ubuntu Touch, Fedora, and others) for helping develop with these open source communities. 
SD card slot
NOT a Google device for further privacy (Pixel, etc...)
Please help me! I've been out of the Android community for about 8 years so I am lost on what to purchase nowadays. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 23, 2021)

JoshBarnettA2004 said:


> I'm looking for an Android phone. Price is not an issue and I'm willing to pay anything, so there's no limitations on pricing. I'm looking for the fastest and best hardware available with the following features below -
> 
> 
> Newest, best hardware, and fastest Android phone that I can fully control.
> ...

Click to collapse



When you say newest, best hardware you run straight into the variable refresh rate display and 5G issues they're having even with the stock roms.  So you know you'll have issues with any custom rom...
The newest and "best" hardware isn't supporting a SD card slot.
In my opinion between Android 11/12 and the available hardware, 2021 has been a horrible year for Android across the board.  The outlook for 2022 isn't good.

My solution was to step back and side step the mess and go with proven work horses.
I'm running 2 N10+'s, one on Pie, the new one is running on Q*, but both are stock as they run well.
Being Snapdragon variants they are hard to root and really just not worth the trouble, risk and loss of functionality to root.

After 8 years you have a lot of catching up to do.  I did something similar to you 2 years ago coming up from Kitkat to Pie.  After Android 10 however the Android OS really imploded... and not in a good way.  Radical changes in functionality/usability including scooped storage and forced encryption.  If you run any higher than Android 10 it will be a true pain. It's been estimated it will take 2-3 years to straighten out the issues with scoped storage alone, that includes getting 3rd party apps to come into compliance.  Even then scope storage will still suck cpu cycles in the name of security... meh.
Pie is still real life secure, no issues unless unless you do something stupid.



*the only reason Q runs well on the N10+ is because Samsung heavily moded Q, adding dozens of small system apks to retain UI functionality.  It behaves almost identically to the Pie variant.   Power consumption is similar or better than Pie. Scoped storage appears to be inactive in Q at least with older apps... which are still fully compatible.


----------



## Akitake (Nov 24, 2021)

Hey,

Currently own a Redmi Note 9 (non pro), and decently happy with it.
The screen isn't amazing, the refresh rate is pretty low, but the battery's great and the photos serviceable.
I want to change phones because I recently got a 5G mobile plan, and was looking around at what's available.

I'd like a phone that's fairly recent, will be supported for years to come by custom roms such as LineageOS, maybe even /e/ project, etc..

As for budget, I'd say up to 500€
What phones do you recommend at the moment?
PS: I'm from France.


----------



## fredfred41 (Nov 25, 2021)

Hello

I'm looking for the perfect smartphone for me, to replace my Honor 20.

- Oled flat screen, no curve.

- nfc, double sim.

- the user interface of a "Chinese phone", with the possibility of choosing not to have a drawer, I don't want to have to use an alternative launcher.

- the fingerprint on the side is better but under the screen would not be a dealbraker.

- reasonable price, max 450 usd (400 €), I live in France.

- optional, but it would be nice to have an infrared emitter, wireless charging, 65w charging.

Do you have a suggestion?

Thank you so much.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## AntonyMan (Nov 26, 2021)

I'm searching for a '*low budget*' device that can be *stable *and *functional without any google*.
_I've seen the awesome_* Pro1-X by XDA* _and I'm asking for similar project but for 'low budget phones' too._​*My Requirements:*​
*low budget*
*OS stability*,  _(android like) I always prefer Free Open Source and I think *LineageOS *it's the most stable._
*SayfetyNet pass,  *_For *web banking apps* or online *payments *etc._
*Degoogled*,  *Get rid Google totally *_if it's possible.
Or at least, avoiding google's tracking and restrictions enforcing, (like) with *MicroG.* (...)    _*F-Droid*_ (*FOSS*is much more than a basic functions app repository for me. (but I need Viber, for example, so APKmirror like and so... or what?) _
_ *I* 've been rooted my 'low budget' phones before and patched stock rom (using adb, fastboot, magisk, twrp, ect.) and degoogled partly firstly / totally finally__ but there are a lot of problems about those I mentioned above.
That's the reason_ *I'm searching for a device that can be stable and functional without any google*. 
_*that's my craziest dream too._

Can anyone help please?
_*Sorry for my English. I'm Greek.
*Thanks in advance_


----------



## ramandeepsingh01 (Nov 27, 2021)

tusharsharma001 said:


> What's your view on Tecno Camon 17 smartphone with Helio G85 processor. I think this one has decent performance for the users at a low cost.

Click to collapse



Tecno was launching so good smartphones with latest Mediatek chipsets some time ago. Seems to have hibernated as of now.


----------



## iamadummy (Nov 27, 2021)

Xiaomi Redmi Note 9Pro vs Xiaomi Redmi Note 10. Which one would you go for and why?


----------



## Dimly0 (Nov 30, 2021)

Hello. 

What do you guys think about Sony Xperia XZ3? it is currently available in my country for a much cheaper price than Xiaomi phones like the Redmi Note 10/10s.

Would you recommend getting the Sony or should I go for the Redmi phones instead?


----------



## iolinux333 (Nov 30, 2021)

Haven't had an Android-like device in a almost a decade. Was POed when I went to flash and discovered the fused bootlock on my at the time extremely expensive OG Android Motorola RAZR, and moved over to Apple as they didn't lie about locking everything down and were up front about forbidding mods.

Anyway, looking for 

1.  CHEAPEST
2.  Completely unlocked and flashable
3.  Can run LineageOS or similar, and run it decently
4.  ATT/TMobile compatible
5.  Prefer smaller screen, 5-6"

This is just as a toy to experiment with, not really wanting quality/features

Some cheap no-name chinese junk I could get off ebay or Amazon for $100-150 would be perfect.


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 3, 2021)

iolinux333 said:


> Haven't had an Android-like device in a almost a decade. Was POed when I went to flash and discovered the fused bootlock on my at the time extremely expensive OG Android Motorola RAZR, and moved over to Apple as they didn't lie about locking everything down and were up front about forbidding mods.
> 
> Anyway, looking for
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Samsung S6


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 3, 2021)

Dimly0 said:


> Hello.
> 
> What do you guys think about Sony Xperia XZ3? it is currently available in my country for a much cheaper price than Xiaomi phones like the Redmi Note 10/10s.
> 
> Would you recommend getting the Sony or should I go for the Redmi phones instead?

Click to collapse



Mostly the Sony is a better deal. But that 3300 mah battery. Only you know if is going to be enough or not. My s6, which had a 2500 mah died after about 4 hours of Sot


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 3, 2021)

iamadummy said:


> Xiaomi Redmi Note 9Pro vs Xiaomi Redmi Note 10. Which one would you go for and why?

Click to collapse



Redmi note 10 because of amoled screen. Now I do not play games on mobile, thus I don't mind a weaker processor.


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 3, 2021)

AntonyMan said:


> I'm searching for a '*low budget*' device that can be *stable *and *functional without any google*.
> _I've seen the awesome_* Pro1-X by XDA* _and I'm asking for similar project but for 'low budget phones' too._​*My Requirements:*​
> *low budget*
> *OS stability*,  _(android like) I always prefer Free Open Source and I think *LineageOS *it's the most stable._
> ...

Click to collapse



See xiaomi note 8 pro. It does has a /e custom ROM available


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 3, 2021)

fredfred41 said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm looking for the perfect smartphone for me, to replace my Honor 20.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



See the redmi lineup.


----------



## xAxB (Dec 3, 2021)

iolinux333 said:


> Haven't had an Android-like device in a almost a decade. Was POed when I went to flash and discovered the fused bootlock on my at the time extremely expensive OG Android Motorola RAZR, and moved over to Apple as they didn't lie about locking everything down and were up front about forbidding mods.
> 
> Anyway, looking for
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Might be worth looking into a Pixel / Pixel XL. Picked an XL for $80 recently for the very purpose of experimenting, and found it perfect for the purpose.


----------



## Lmgmovies (Dec 5, 2021)

Hello,
My dear Scientists ( Developers) 
I wan buy new 5G phone can y suggest best smartphone


----------



## techenthusiast. (Dec 5, 2021)

which is the best midrange smartphone to buy in 2021 and have the best custom rom support in long run?


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 5, 2021)

Lmgmovies said:


> Hello,
> My dear Scientists ( Developers)
> I wan buy new 5G phone can y suggest best smartphone

Click to collapse



Apple iPhone 13 Pro Max


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 5, 2021)

techenthusiast. said:


> which is the best midrange smartphone to buy in 2021 and have the best custom rom support in long run?

Click to collapse



Redmi note 10 pro


----------



## fredfred41 (Dec 6, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> See the redmi lineup.

Click to collapse



I bought an oneplus nord 2, thanks


----------



## techenthusiast. (Dec 6, 2021)

best budget smartphone in 2021?


----------



## cash2phone (Dec 6, 2021)

Redmi Note 10s or Redmi Note 10T ,  which one is better ?
which device one should buy out of these two mobile phones, user experience please,


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 6, 2021)

techenthusiast. said:


> which smartphone in 2021  has the best custom rom support for future ?

Click to collapse



Is there a point to these questions? Support for custom roms updates is based on a couple factors :
The type of processor. Snapdragon is the favorite here. 
The popularity of the smartphone. How many units were sold.

 If a smartphone has been sold to millions of customers, there is a higher chance some customers have technical knowledge and will make custom roms for it. But only time will tell. If you expect someone to predict that X smartphone is going to get 10 years of custom ROM support, you can wait forever. No one knows. So pick what smartphones you like and buy them for what they deliver at the moment. For sure, not even a flagship, with the best custom rom there is,  can't compete with a mid-range phone launched 10 years from now.


----------



## techenthusiast. (Dec 6, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Is there a point to these questions? Support for custom roms updates is based on a couple factors :
> The type of processor. Snapdragon is the favorite here.
> The popularity of the smartphone. How many units were sold.
> 
> If a smartphone has been sold to millions of customers, there is a higher chance some customers have technical knowledge and will make custom roms for it. But only time will tell. If you expect someone to predict that X smartphone is going to get 10 years of custom ROM support, you can wait forever. No one knows. So pick what smartphones you like and buy them for what they deliver at the moment. For sure, not even a flagship, with the best custom rom there is,  can't compete with a mid-range phone launched 10 years from now.

Click to collapse



thank you for your response


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Zekoslawen (Dec 6, 2021)

Hello!

I'm looking for a successor to my two HTC 10 phones which are both already showing enough wear & tear that I'm not really happy with buying HTC anymore. Here are my criteria from most to least important

300-500€/$ price range
sold in EU (coz of warranty), no vendor lock
easily & reliably rootable, LOS or Linux support
prefer no PR China or Google coz of privacy/security (not that important since everything uses Chinese and Google software nowadays )
min 64GB internal memory, SD card, 3.5mm jack, bluetooth
relatively sturdy build
HTC Sense style launcher
magnetic, gyro sensors and similar for Skymap and games
waterproofing (if everything else is equal)
considering the criteria I think this will probably have to be a flagship/ex-flagship


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 6, 2021)

Zekoslawen said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm looking for a successor to my two HTC 10 phones which are both already showing enough wear & tear that I'm not really happy with buying HTC anymore. Here are my criteria from most to least important
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Htc sense style from which htc smartphone you like ?


----------



## Zekoslawen (Dec 7, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Htc sense style from which htc smartphone you like ?

Click to collapse



I used to have DHD, I think that was Sense 2.6, that was by far the best looking UI with the most widgets  although I'd easily settle for a HTC 10 type UI

I like that Sense has a computer-like "start menu" unlike for example MIUI where every app gets pinned on the desktop


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 8, 2021)

Zekoslawen said:


> I used to have DHD, I think that was Sense 2.6, that was by far the best looking UI with the most widgets  although I'd easily settle for a HTC 10 type UI
> 
> I like that Sense has a computer-like "start menu" unlike for example MIUI where every app gets pinned on the desktop

Click to collapse



Go for Xiaomi Note 10 Pro. Since it has a snapdragon processor this ensures quite a big collection of future custom rom updates. Install htc apps from this 









						HTC Sense™ Home and Themes | New Apps | Sense 9 | for all devices [12/03/2018]
					

Latest HTC Sense Home and Apps Status: working Requirements: android 5.0 or higher Included:   HtcSenseHome - v9.14.929638 - download (updated: 26/05/2017) HtcServicePack - v1.05.825111 - download (updated: 20/05/2017) News Republic -...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




Clock htc style you find here 









						Sense V2 Flip Clock & Weather - Apps on Google Play
					

Full featured weather app with a set of informative flip style clock widgets




					play.google.com
				




And if you want even a Desire HD lookalike, you could give this theme a go. Keep in mind, you need klwp pro for this. 









						Desire For Klwp - Apps on Google Play
					

HTC Desire Theme




					play.google.com
				




PS. Although miui does has that interface, that resembles iphones, they also got one with normal button drawer, like a stock android. All available by default.


----------



## wahlmat (Dec 8, 2021)

Hi!

What brands are considered good for aftermarket ROM's? I've extended the life's of my previous OnePlus One and current OnePlus 5T quite a bit with ROM's. I'm probably leaving OnePlus though. With that, what other manufacturer's phones are "possible" to put custom ROM's on? I know Samsung had their thing with a blocket camera recently.

My pool of choice here in Sweden is:

Motorola
Realme
Xiaomi
We do also have

OnePlus
Samsung
Huawei
here, but I'd rather have one of the first three. OnePlus come's in 4th, Samsung 5th and Huawei isn't interesting. I'd prefer to have a phone I can throw a custom ROM on in case the default one sucks, that probably outweighs some features of the phone itself.


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 8, 2021)

wahlmat said:


> Hi!
> 
> What brands are considered good for aftermarket ROM's? I've extended the life's of my previous OnePlus One and current OnePlus 5T quite a bit with ROM's. I'm probably leaving OnePlus though. With that, what other manufacturer's phones are "possible" to put custom ROM's on? I know Samsung had their thing with a blocket camera recently.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go with xiaomi. They are very suportive of the development community, giving them access to early devices, way before their oficial launches. Cant say that i ve seem this behaviour elsewhere.


----------



## wahlmat (Dec 8, 2021)

Wow, that's great! Just what I like to hear!


----------



## Spassd (Dec 9, 2021)

Hello!

My old Aquaris X does not read SIM Slot anymore so I need a new one. I was very satisfied with this one, but the manufacturer does not exist anymore. I want roughly same size (5,2") and use LineageOS.

It should be in same range of price, so just a good specs med class phone.

Other than that I think there is no real restriction.

Any ideas?


----------



## Simba0029 (Dec 9, 2021)

This is a long thread, so my eyes glazed over after a while.  if this has been answered (and I assume it has, just couldn't find it) I apologize.

I just want a cheap, second-hand hobby phone that is easy to root and hopefully readily available on the secondary market.  google searches for this have a  ton of lists but there doesn't seem to be much overlap.  Most recently I got a OnePlus but I have to wait a week for the token and I really just want to dive in.  

Any ideas?


----------



## Zekoslawen (Dec 9, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Go for Xiaomi Note 10 Pro. Since it has a snapdragon processor this ensures quite a big collection of future custom rom updates. Install htc apps from this

Click to collapse



Are you sure about that one? GSM Arena says it has back glass and plastic frame. I think I'd need something more sturdy, I've been known to drop phones every now and then


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 9, 2021)

Zekoslawen said:


> Are you sure about that one? GSM Arena says it has back glass and plastic frame. I think I'd need something more sturdy, I've been known to drop phones every now and then

Click to collapse



Just get a rugged case. A spigen or Urban armor gear. Use that with an glass panel on the front. And it will be good.


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 9, 2021)

Simba0029 said:


> This is a long thread, so my eyes glazed over after a while.  if this has been answered (and I assume it has, just couldn't find it) I apologize.
> 
> I just want a cheap, second-hand hobby phone that is easy to root and hopefully readily available on the secondary market.  google searches for this have a  ton of lists but there doesn't seem to be much overlap.  Most recently I got a OnePlus but I have to wait a week for the token and I really just want to dive in.
> 
> Any ideas?

Click to collapse



Samsung S6


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 9, 2021)

Spassd said:


> Hello!
> 
> My old Aquaris X does not read SIM Slot anymore so I need a new one. I was very satisfied with this one, but the manufacturer does not exist anymore. I want roughly same size (5,2") and use LineageOS.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Xiaomi redmi 4X


----------



## Hazem Hamed (Dec 12, 2021)

Realme GT Master Edition Or Galaxy A52s ?


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 14, 2021)

Hazem Hamed said:


> Realme GT Master Edition Or Galaxy A52s ?

Click to collapse



Both deliver the same experience. If you had some prior experience with either realme or samsung, go with that. If no prior experiencw, go with samsung. Perhaps this phone will get the new oneui 4.0


----------



## ramandeepsingh01 (Dec 15, 2021)

techenthusiast. said:


> best budget smartphone in 2021?

Click to collapse



Lots of Infinix devices were good. Infinix Note 11s with Helio G96 processor is really good.


----------



## usedusedusedusedusedusedu (Dec 17, 2021)

Buying vivo was huge mistake. I wasted money to buy bloatware. Anyone recommend a good android under $200 that has official rooting support?


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 17, 2021)

usedusedusedusedusedusedu said:


> Buying vivo was huge mistake. I wasted money to buy bloatware. Anyone recommend a good android under $200 that has official rooting support?

Click to collapse



Xiaomi note 10 Pro


----------



## silverbluep (Dec 17, 2021)

I'm currently quite happy with my stock OS one plus 7 pro. Camera is great, still high quality photos. (To the point I did not change the OS because did not want to possibly give up the camera if I was unable to set it up.) It's been about 2.5 years and the battery life is superb still; good on a full day of charge with heavy browsing. My only issue is the lack of sdcard; as my music library is getting bigger than the internal memory can accommodate, and i like keeping my drm free digital music library around with me.

I will be looking to upgrade my phone for this reason; and I just wanna see what some options are.

Needs are:
* Good camera
* Good battery life
* SD card

Would like
* Charging features (wireless charging, )
* Dual SIM slot
* Good non-google OS experience (microg and location etc. working fine; i used to use microg patched lineageos before this phone; but willing to go stock OS on a phone that has good features like i did with one plus.)
* USB C screen casting; not sure if this is a hardware or a software feature but I had friends do power point presentations from their samsung phones so would like this feature if possible.

Price range is around 500$ max.


----------



## dcard228 (Dec 18, 2021)

oneplus Nord N200 or TCL 20S? ive narrowed it down to these 2 options


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 18, 2021)

dcard228 said:


> oneplus Nord N200 or TCL 20S? ive narrowed it down to these 2 options

Click to collapse



Go for oneplus. Overall the better phone. Except at internal storage. Can't speak for camera because on paper TCL seems better. But that's purely on paper.


----------



## dcard228 (Dec 19, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Go for oneplus. Overall the better phone. Except at internal storage. Can't speak for camera because on paper TCL seems better. But that's purely on paper.

Click to collapse



so in reality im just looking for a phone to replace my Redmi Note 9 Pro since it will no longer be supported come february, so anything in that price range would be my budget. it just happens that those 2 are what i found


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 19, 2021)

dcard228 said:


> so in reality im just looking for a phone to replace my Redmi Note 9 Pro since it will no longer be supported come february, so anything in that price range would be my budget. it just happens that those 2 are what i found

Click to collapse



Why do you want to replace it? Does the phone no longer suits your needs? What are you looking for?


----------



## dcard228 (Dec 19, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Why do you want to replace it? Does the phone no longer suits your needs? What are you looking for?

Click to collapse



no, i actually love this phone, but when the 3g system in america gets shut down itll no longer work so i have to find a replacement. im looking for a phone that has pretty good performance and good storage somewhere in the $300 range. i dont care about camera specs, just performance, storage, and the screen to an extent


----------



## I_like_root_pls (Dec 19, 2021)

Need a recommendation for 3 cheap smart phones. Just need to run basic gps and have gsm.


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 20, 2021)

I_like_root_pls said:


> Need a recommendation for 3 cheap smart phones. Just need to run basic gps and have gsm.

Click to collapse



Samsung galaxy s6
Redmi 4A
Allview P6 Quad


----------



## MortimerR (Dec 20, 2021)

Need to know which you would choose between the LG V60 and Samsung S10.

I used to have the V30 which I think was the last perfect phone but it was replaced due to damage with the V60. I'm not getting rid of all my headphones, buying a dongle, or going to be forced to pay for extra cloud storage. But the V60 is too large

The only other phone available with a high end Snapdragon that works on Verizon is the S10, but it's a few years old now itself and isn't much of an upgrade from the V30.

Which would you choose?


----------



## bsginns (Dec 22, 2021)

Hi I have a moto g6 play, that I upgraded to 9. 
I actually like my phone alot. I would say my biggest issue with it is, after the space the standard system takes up, it really doesnt have alot of internal left if you have many big apps that are hogs. Also if you format your sd as expandable (instead of portable), it likes to suddenly corrupt it & ruin the sd.
I was happy that you guys finally found a way that this model could be upgraded to android 9. I really like the upgraded. HOWEVER, it would be a huge plus to me to have a phone that was possible to root or do anything extra with. I just havent had one compatible with cricket in recent years, that was able to be.
Motorola, LG, & Samsung of course, are my favorite phone brands, but I am open to anything that is good, as long as it works with my galaxy watch 3.

*So, to summarize: Upgrade/newer from Moto g6 Play*
Must be *affordable*- at least be able to find a good used one for $200 at most
*Cricket (AT&T)* compatible
Size in the area of the g6 play (5.7 I think) but I'm really not too picky
Need *more RAM*
MUST have *decent battery* (this one is awesome)
Does not have to be "just released" as long as it is still useable lol

AND *root possible*, IF possible is a big plus



Any recommendations on a phone that I might like???


----------



## runtu_ (Dec 23, 2021)

I got OP6 right now with a bit degraded battery together with Iphone X (which is too boring) so thinking about Xiaomi Redmi Note 10 pro or waiting for 11 pro. What should I do, not really in rush to buy anything..?


----------



## Xinmudotmoe (Dec 29, 2021)

Hey, I used to use Redmi Note4X (sdm660 2017 Q2), Redmi Note7 (2019 Q1). I really like the CustomROM in the forum. The former is completely broken, and the latter has recently replaced the screen and battery. I don’t think the performance of the latter can survive 2022. At the same time, its signal capability is no longer suitable for use in crowded places.

Now I have purchased a Redmi Note11 5G (2021 Q4), but there is still no CustomROM before the end of 2021Q4. I don't like the OS that comes with the manufacturer, I think I can only give it to my family.

In 2021 Q4 and 2022 Q1. Is it possible to have a better new model phone. And supports CustomROM.

Please forgive my poor English.


----------



## Cannon_Foddr (Dec 29, 2021)

Background - Currently have a Motorola One Vision, brougt this as it is/was part of the 'One' program that guarantee 'fast updates' - however after a security update back in July/August the phone's bluetooth will not connect to my Car infotainment system (Ford Synch 3) anymore (BT works with everything else & Motorola knows about this 'fault' but doesn't seem to be doing anything to fix it), so looking at getting a new phone with similar features as the One Vision

The main features on the Vision that I'd like on the new phone are -
* 6.3"+ screen size with decent picture quality (My eyesight not as good as it use to be)
* Similar or more memory than Vision One (it has 128GB 4GB Ram)
* MicroSD card
* 3.5mm Earphone socket
* NFC (I need contactless google pay @work)
* Finger-print security
* Fairly large battery (Vision has 3500mah)
* Gorilla Glass
* The usual Compass/Accelerometer/Gyro/Proximity (mainly for Satnav software usage)

In my 'budget' (<£300) for SIM-free phones (in UK) I've come to a short list of the following

* OPPO A94 5G
* Xiaomi RedMi Note 10 Pro
* POCO X3 Pro

Comparing them on gsmarena site - these have 'similar/better' specs to the Vision, but am totally confused over stuff like which CPU/chipset/gpu etc is better, & on gsmarena there are some 'unspecified' details like - Does the A94 have a radio or does the X3 have NFC (it states '(market/region dependant)' which means the Europe/UK version MIGHT NOT have NFC ?!?

I do use the phone to play some games (eg Subway Surfers) & read E-Books when things are a bit slow in work, & I do need to use the camera occasionally 'close up' to things which can sometimes be in dim lighting (not dark/night) so these are my main uses of it

I've also had an Xiaomi in the past so I know what the MIUI interface is like - gave up when I wasn't getting any more OTA updates, not sure about what the ColourOS is like although on my Vision I currently use Nova Desktop

With this information - Which one would YOU go for.. or do you have any suggestions for alternatives in my price range

(Please note - I'm a bit dubious of getting another Motorola consider how 'helpful' they've been causing a bug & not fixing it, & after my last Samsung had an update that screwed up all my Internet connections, this is another company I don't consider having good customer support when things go wrong)

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Gaz492 (Dec 30, 2021)

Hi, so I currently have a smasung s10 and looking to get a new phone as the battery will hardly last a day of little to no use and it's become a bit sluggish.

I'm not sure what phone to replace it with, I initially waited to see how the pixel 6 was received but it seems a bit of a disappointment, the oneplus 9 also interests me, but should I wait until the oneplus 10 is out?

Having owned a nexus 5 and several oneplus phones before my s10 I do prefer the more "stock/vanilla" versions of android to other variants.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 2, 2022)

Xinmudotmoe said:


> Hey, I used to use Redmi Note4X (sdm660 2017 Q2), Redmi Note7 (2019 Q1). I really like the CustomROM in the forum. The former is completely broken, and the latter has recently replaced the screen and battery. I don’t think the performance of the latter can survive 2022. At the same time, its signal capability is no longer suitable for use in crowded places.
> 
> Now I have purchased a Redmi Note11 5G (2021 Q4), but there is still no CustomROM before the end of 2021Q4. I don't like the OS that comes with the manufacturer, I think I can only give it to my family.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When you say the performance of the note 7 won't survive into 2022, what do you mean? What apps are you using? Also, you need to wait a bit, for custom roms to launch. Takes quite some time to get things started, especially since we had Christmas and new year. Who would choose to spend time in front of a computer instead of being with family and friends. Do tell what budget you also have.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 2, 2022)

Cannon_Foddr said:


> Background - Currently have a Motorola One Vision, brougt this as it is/was part of the 'One' program that guarantee 'fast updates' - however after a security update back in July/August the phone's bluetooth will not connect to my Car infotainment system (Ford Synch 3) anymore (BT works with everything else & Motorola knows about this 'fault' but doesn't seem to be doing anything to fix it), so looking at getting a new phone with similar features as the One Vision
> 
> The main features on the Vision that I'd like on the new phone are -
> * 6.3"+ screen size with decent picture quality (My eyesight not as good as it use to be)
> ...

Click to collapse



I would suggest going with xiaomi. Either the note 10 pro or note 11 pro. See if it become cheaper after. Cpu/gpu/chipset don't matter, unless you plan on seriously gaming on the device. As for camera, see if using a gcam (short for Google camera; ports) checks for you.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 2, 2022)

Gaz492 said:


> Hi, so I currently have a smasung s10 and looking to get a new phone as the battery will hardly last a day of little to no use and it's become a bit sluggish.
> 
> I'm not sure what phone to replace it with, I initially waited to see how the pixel 6 was received but it seems a bit of a disappointment, the oneplus 9 also interests me, but should I wait until the oneplus 10 is out?
> 
> Having owned a nexus 5 and several oneplus phones before my s10 I do prefer the more "stock/vanilla" versions of android to other variants.

Click to collapse



Have you tried replacing the battery and making a factory reset? That usually makes the phone fast as it used to be. As for a vanilla like experience, use a custom launcher. Even when I had a pixel, felt that a third party launcher was needed.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 2, 2022)

runtu_ said:


> I got OP6 right now with a bit degraded battery together with Iphone X (which is too boring) so thinking about Xiaomi Redmi Note 10 pro or waiting for 11 pro. What should I do, not really in rush to buy anything..?

Click to collapse



My advice would be to hold this device. No point in changing the device if it's still good. And unless you plan on gifting that iPhone x, sell it. There is no point in keeping something you don't use or need.


----------



## Xinmudotmoe (Jan 2, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> When you say the performance of the note 7 won't survive into 2022, what do you mean? What apps are you using? Also, you need to wait a bit, for custom roms to launch. Takes quite some time to get things started, especially since we had Christmas and new year. Who would choose to spend time in front of a computer instead of being with family and friends. Do tell what budget you also have.

Click to collapse



Note 7 In bus stations and subway stations, 2G networks are often accessed and there is no cellular mobile signal at all. Maybe new device or device that supports 5G will solve this problem.
I think it may be due to network problems that make it seem that the performance is insufficient. When using WeChat, there is a clear feeling of freezing.

My budget is under 2000 RMB.


----------



## drfelux (Jan 2, 2022)

Hi all, what do you think of the One Plus 8? I have a friend who is selling it to me for 300 euros. I've seen that it has newer components than smartphones released in 2021 like the Samsung Galaxy A52s that I'm hesitating to buy. Both meet my expectations, even if maybe the fact that the A52s has a jack port, for example.

In the best case, I would like to choose the one that could last the longest in time. That's why I was wondering if I should buy a phone from the previous year, but at the top of the range with a newer processor and components than a phone from this year mid-range phone with older components.


----------



## Cannon_Foddr (Jan 2, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> I would suggest going with xiaomi. Either the note 10 pro or note 11 pro. See if it become cheaper after. Cpu/gpu/chipset don't matter, unless you plan on seriously gaming on the device. As for camera, see if using a gcam (short for Google camera; ports) checks for you.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the recommendation & suggestion of the note 11 Pro - small problem with the 11 though. 

According to gsmarena this DOESN'T HAVE a memory card slot, one of the things I'd like to have/keep


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 2, 2022)

Xinmudotmoe said:


> Note 7 In bus stations and subway stations, 2G networks are often accessed and there is no cellular mobile signal at all. Maybe new device or device that supports 5G will solve this problem.
> I think it may be due to network problems that make it seem that the performance is insufficient. When using WeChat, there is a clear feeling of freezing.
> 
> My budget is under 2000 RMB.

Click to collapse



Did you happen to encounter that app freeze when you had good reliable internet?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 2, 2022)

Cannon_Foddr said:


> Thanks for the recommendation & suggestion of the note 11 Pro - small problem with the 11 though.
> 
> According to gsmarena this DOESN'T HAVE a memory card slot, one of the things I'd like to have/keep

Click to collapse



Seems there is a slot that can act as a second sim or a microSD.


----------



## Arti_ (Jan 2, 2022)

I have been using my model since the premiere, I'm kind of happy, but I would like to try something new. I've been with OP for years, since the premiere of 3T-> 5T-> 7pro. 
The new year is approaching, a lot of new interesting premieres and basically I don't know what to choose. My head is about buying a flagship from this year or waiting for 8gen1.

I took into account: 
- Mi11 / 12 Pro 
- Vivo X70 Pro + 
- Vivo iQOO 9 Pro 
- OP10 Pro (again!) 
- Realme GT2 
Maybe Xiaomi 11 Ultra? But I heard it's quite uncomfortable, and this nasty island of cameras ...
The rounded screens irritate me the most, and here the choice is quite narrow. I was thinking about the Samsung S21 Ultra, but crap, somehow I can't convince myself of their software and these colors. Maybe wrong? 
And what are you waiting for, what are you buying? Give me some tips!


PS. I am looking for something with quite large screen.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 3, 2022)

Arti_ said:


> I have been using my model since the premiere, I'm kind of happy, but I would like to try something new. I've been with OP for years, since the premiere of 3T-> 5T-> 7pro.
> The new year is approaching, a lot of new interesting premieres and basically I don't know what to choose. My head is about buying a flagship from this year or waiting for 8gen1.
> 
> I took into account:
> ...

Click to collapse



You could wait for the Samsung s22 Ultra. Rumors say that its design resemble the notes series.


----------



## Cannon_Foddr (Jan 3, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Seems there is a slot that can act as a second sim or a microSD.

Click to collapse



Hmm.. Now I'm more confused
According to gsmarena site the '11' doesn't have a spec for SD card & a Google search for the specs of it on other sites show differences

91mobiles website states '128gb internal non expandable'

Phonedata site states 'no expandable memory'

Devicespecification site states 'memory cards microSD, microSDhc'

Gizmochina site says 'memory card unspecified'

Phone arena says '128GB non expandable'

Gadgetsnow: 'expandable: yes up to 512gb'


Even tried googling for the manual.. All manuals I've found were 'generic' & those had no mention of 'how to insert sdcard'

I've tried searching xda, since I trust advice here more than anywhere else, but looks like there's no results

So which is it?
Does it have a SD card slot or not?

At least the note 10 pro manual actually shows the sim tray with a dedicated SD slot


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 3, 2022)

Cannon_Foddr said:


> Hmm.. Now I'm more confused
> According to gsmarena site the '11' doesn't have a spec for SD card & a Google search for the specs of it on other sites show differences
> 
> 91mobiles website states '128gb internal non expandable'
> ...

Click to collapse



I think the phone was released only in China for now. Usually there are some differences between global phones/ European phones and China only phones. Wait a bit


----------



## SamQuincy (Jan 4, 2022)

Guys i need help.

What should i Import?

Mi 11 Ultra or Vivo x70 pro plus?

Both seem to have problems with software and stuff right?

Thanks for helping out


----------



## ramandeepsingh01 (Jan 6, 2022)

usedusedusedusedusedusedu said:


> Buying vivo was huge mistake. I wasted money to buy bloatware. Anyone recommend a good android under $200 that has official rooting support?

Click to collapse



I am actually looking forward to Vivo V23 Pro that comes with a Dimensity 1200 chipset and color-changing back.


----------



## kq​ (Jan 9, 2022)

I'm looking for a new phone featuring the following:
- Available in Europe/Poland
- 4G/LTE
- dual sim
- GPS
- Wi-Fi
- NFC for Google Pay (with root)
- fingerprint scanner (front > side > back)
- 256 GB storage (might be 128 + microSD _if that doesn't prevent using two sims_)
- good presence in XDA (some clean Android available, root, root hiding)
- preferably not a month of waiting for bootloader to be unlocked
- preferably no notch/punchhole/other screen damage

Cordless charging would be a nice bonus.
No need for >60Hz refresh rate or crazy dpi (I'd be fine with a 720p screen)
I don't need the camera for anything better than scanning a QR-code sometimes, so no need for anything crazy on that front.

Ideally, the budget would be around $200-300, but I can pay significantly more if the investment is worth it.

I'm currently using Xiaomi POCO X3 Pro, but it's pretty unstable on non-vendor build.

I'm considering OnePlus Nord 1/2, both are looking fine and I'm not sure which one to choose.


----------



## One2six (Jan 10, 2022)

Looking for an easy to root and cheap phone 
Need only 4G and 2 or more GB Ram.
Perhaps one of them?
Redmi 9a
Moto E7 Power


----------



## raja5 (Jan 14, 2022)

Any Best phone available with stock android in 2021? especially in India?
My primary thing is stock android or able to install custom ROM's without struggle .


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 15, 2022)

raja5 said:


> Any Best phone available with stock android in 2021? especially in India?
> My primary thing is stock android or able to install custom ROM's without struggle .

Click to collapse



Go with a Xiaomi and a pixel experience custom rom. Say, xiaomi note 8 pro


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 15, 2022)

One2six said:


> Looking for an easy to root and cheap phone
> Need only 4G and 2 or more GB Ram.
> Perhaps one of them?
> Redmi 9a
> Moto E7 Power

Click to collapse



Redmi 4A


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 15, 2022)

kq said:


> I'm looking for a new phone featuring the following:
> - Available in Europe/Poland
> - 4G/LTE
> - dual sim
> ...

Click to collapse



Xiaomi Mix 4. Fits all criteria but the initial price range. For sure the phone will receive more roms this year.


----------



## kq​ (Jan 15, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Xiaomi Mix 4. Fits all criteria but the initial price range. For sure the phone will receive more roms this year.

Click to collapse



Thanks, it does look cool, though way off the price range I wanted. For now, I bought One Plus Nord 2 12/256 and it looks good. I plan on rooting it this weekend, with Oxygen OS I don't even need to install a custom ROM, since it is good enough.


----------



## latouffe (Jan 22, 2022)

I'm looking for a new phone and I've searched so much already that I'm willing to pay any price to get the phone that ticks all the boxes. From most important to least:

- SD card slot
- Great camera and great selfie camera
- Biggest battery possible to get at least 10-12 hours of SOT
- Screen preferable both 1440p and HRR
- Call recording
- 3,5mm headphone jack
- Stereo speakers
- fingerprint scanner (Side > back > front)


----------



## eriol1 (Jan 22, 2022)

latouffe said:


> I'm looking for a new phone and I've searched so much already that I'm willing to pay any price to get the phone that ticks all the boxes. From most important to least:
> 
> - SD card slot
> - Great camera and great selfie camera
> ...

Click to collapse



Use gsmarena phone finder. 
With your criteria you'll probably end up with under 5 options to choose from, if there even is a single phone that actually ticks all the boxes. 
If there's no phone that matches all your criteria, simply remove one criterion at a time according to importance until you find a phone you like.


----------



## latouffe (Jan 23, 2022)

eriol1 said:


> Use gsmarena phone finder.
> With your criteria you'll probably end up with under 5 options to choose from, if there even is a single phone that actually ticks all the boxes.
> If there's no phone that matches all your criteria, simply remove one criterion at a time according to importance until you find a phone you like.

Click to collapse



Thank you. 
What it shows me is:
- A72
- Xperia 1 and 5 mk.3
- Galaxy note 20 ultra or S20 ultra
- Asus Zenfone 8

Which one do you think is the best for SOT and camera?

Thank you


----------



## eriol1 (Jan 23, 2022)

latouffe said:


> Thank you.
> What it shows me is:
> - A72
> - Xperia 1 and 5 mk.3
> ...

Click to collapse



For SOT check the battery endurance rating under the tests category. 
For reference, I have a phone with 112h rating and I get ~10 hours SOT. 

Don't know about the cameras, maybe someone else can offer an opinion.


----------



## baldybill (Jan 26, 2022)

Seeking a replacement phone.

Google Pixel 6 or perhaps Google Pixel 6a look like they will be supported ROM wise for 3 years and by security updates for 5 year. Also, I believe that XDA members will continue ROM support beyond the 3 years through projects like Lineage.

Are there any other good phones from late 2021 or in 2022 that will last as long and be as supported?

I'm seeking to buy a phone that I won't have to replace for at least 5 years. Thanks!

PS- It has to be able to run on Verizon, but it can be carrier-unlocked.


----------



## thunderstruck! (Jan 29, 2022)

Seeking new DD phone for the time being. I am on my second Pixel 3 XL and have another failing USB port when I use in car with Android auto. Phone charges fine. My old standby Moto 5S got left behind when I moved. I'm looking for at least 5.5-6 inch screen, fingerprint sensor on the back, 4G and unlockable bootloader with a phone that's getting custom ROM's on it. I'm thinking Motorola is my best bet and I'd like one I can pick up locally. I'm a Verizon prepaid customer and want to stay that way.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Thermal-Outlawz (Jan 29, 2022)

Listen In a Samsung user and I've been using their ecosystem for the S7 Edge years. But I'm getting tired of the way they handle updates (3 years) for S10 and above going forward. Can someone be honest a fill me in on what's it like being an iPhone user? For I think between iPhone & One Plus I'm looking to go. I'm only with Samsung secondly due to their health features.


----------



## thunderstruck! (Jan 30, 2022)

Thermal-Outlawz said:


> Listen In a Samsung user and I've been using their ecosystem for the S7 Edge years. But I'm getting tired of the way they handle updates (3 years) for S10 and above going forward. Can someone be honest a fill me in on what's it like being an iPhone user? For I think between iPhone & One Plus I'm looking to go. I'm only with Samsung secondly due to their health features.

Click to collapse



If Android ever decides to add a pregnant male emoji as Apple just announced I'll drop them too.


----------



## tempnexus (Jan 31, 2022)

If I want to root my android device; and I am in a market of buying one for under $300 then what device should I buy?​Thank you


----------



## xXx yYy (Feb 1, 2022)

Android OS comes in these build flavours: _user_, _user-debug_ and _eng_.

Type

user -> not rootable
eng -> pre-rooted
user-debug -> rootable

So Android's build flavour is of interest and not device's brand / model, IMO.


----------



## Fytdyh (Feb 3, 2022)

tempnexus said:


> If I want to root my android device; and I am in a market of buying one for under $300 then what device should I buy?​Thank you

Click to collapse



Samsung galaxy s6 or an s7


----------



## sploshbg (Feb 5, 2022)

I am currently using Nokia G10. At times it feels sluggish though. Do you have recommendation of phones of similar price. Hopefully something that could last at least 3-4 years?


----------



## mraeryceos (Feb 14, 2022)

I'm looking for a tablet with the following feature set:

Has a sim card slot.
Small, like around 7-8 inches.
Flagship level features.
Can be rooted.
A worthy custom ROM available.


----------



## xXx yYy (Feb 14, 2022)

With regards to actually best Custom ROM available: It's Pixel Experience, IMO.


----------



## mraeryceos (Feb 14, 2022)

xXx yYy said:


> With regards to actually best Custom ROM available: It's Pixel Experience, IMO.

Click to collapse



Is there a tablet listed in supported phones?


			https://download.pixelexperience.org/devices


----------



## JimLaws (Feb 14, 2022)

You can buy a Vivo smartphone. Now it is performing well, its camera, RAM  and ROM  and video graphics quality are better than a contemporary phone.


----------



## ramandeepsingh01 (Feb 16, 2022)

JimLaws said:


> You can buy a Vivo smartphone. Now it is performing well, its camera, RAM  and ROM  and video graphics quality are better than a contemporary phone.

Click to collapse



Yeah, agree. Latest Vivo V23 Pro is a great device and even the Oppo Reno 7 pro is amazing. Bit contain customized version of Dimensity 1200 processor.


----------



## Fytdyh (Feb 19, 2022)

mraeryceos said:


> I'm looking for a tablet with the following feature set:
> 
> Has a sim card slot.
> Small, like around 7-8 inches.
> ...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately at that size requirement, you can only find foldable phones. Flagship tablets start at 10 inches.


----------



## mraeryceos (Feb 19, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Unfortunately at that size requirement, you can only find foldable phones. Flagship tablets start at 10 inches.

Click to collapse



Oh, right.  Market segmentation for greatest profit.


----------



## Fytdyh (Feb 19, 2022)

mraeryceos said:


> Oh, right.  Market segmentation for greatest profit.

Click to collapse



Totally forgot about it, but there might be a tablet that fits those checks. The Lenovo Legion Y700. For now it's still in development, going to be released in the first half of this year. Still no word if it will be an international release. Also, it does has 8.8 inches, so outside of your requested size.


----------



## Dude905 (Feb 20, 2022)

Hi... Not looking for the latest best type phone but something that is pretty decent between $ 400 To $700? thanks


----------



## xXx yYy (Feb 20, 2022)

Google Pixel 4 XL


----------



## Fytdyh (Feb 21, 2022)

Dude905 said:


> Hi... Not looking for the latest best type phone but something that is pretty decent between $ 400 To $700? thanks

Click to collapse



Well, it depends of what you describe as decent. For me, a decent phone is one that can use whatsapp and the light browsing. So, an samsung galaxy s6 is still a decent phone.


----------



## Yyors (Feb 24, 2022)

Hi, what's the best easy newbie cheap phone i can buy and unlock bootloader to rip widevine level 1 cdm ?
Thanks for answers.


----------



## Fytdyh (Feb 24, 2022)

Yyors said:


> Hi, what's the best easy newbie cheap phone i can buy and unlock bootloader to rip widevine level 1 cdm ?
> Thanks for answers.

Click to collapse



I don't understand. What do you mean by ripping the widevine level 1 cdm? Can you elaborate?


----------



## Yyors (Feb 24, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> I don't understand. What do you mean by ripping the widevine level 1 cdm? Can you elaborate?

Click to collapse



Widevine level 1 cdm from phone.
Like this here








						How to check if your Android device supports Widevine DRM
					

Want to know if your Android device can stream HD videos from Netflix and Amazon Prime Video? Here's how to check for Widevine DRM support!




					www.xda-developers.com
				



The cdm module can be ripped and i want to do that aswell with a phone where it is easy to do and
which offers l1 widevine.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## BuzzWhirl (Feb 25, 2022)

What are the best non-foldable phones which are easily rootable? I'm in the US.


----------



## turboslut (Feb 25, 2022)

Hi guys.  I'm looking for any 5g device that will allow me to bypass T-Mobile's tethering throttles.  Specifically, the problem I'm trying to solve is cheap and portable remote work, which for me, means connecting my Chromebook via VNC + mobile tethering to my more powerful machine at home.  

I don't care how much work I'll have to do to get a phone to fill this role as long as it's possible.  Things like processing power, RAM, and storage space don't matter much to me; in fact I'd prefer not having to pay for these things as my daily usage for phones consists of messaging, video streaming, and simple games like chess and mahjong.

Right now I'm looking at OnePlus's Nord N10 5g, but it is still unclear to me whether or not I can pull it off with that device.  Heck, I'd even be willing to change networks if that is what will be required to solve this problem.  Much thanks in advance!


----------



## Fytdyh (Feb 25, 2022)

BuzzWhirl said:


> What are the best non-foldable phones which are easily rootable? I'm in the US.

Click to collapse



Well, that seems like a lazy approach. You haven't even researched phones on gsmarena. The best? Well, an samsung S II is an easy rootable non foldable phone. A lot of guides, so from this point of view, this is the best phone.


----------



## BuzzWhirl (Feb 25, 2022)

What are the best non-foldable phones which are easily rootable? I'm in the





Fytdyh said:


> Well, that seems like a lazy approach. You haven't even researched phones on gsmarena. The best? Well, an samsung S II is an easy rootable non foldable phone. A lot of guides, so from this point of view, this is the best phone.

Click to collapse



Thank you. I used to use a Galaxy Note 8 and had rooted it successfully soon after an exploit was released but was never able to flash a custom ROM. I kind of regret that project because it used up a lot of time but never worked out. I'll check out the forum more.


----------



## Fytdyh (Feb 25, 2022)

BuzzWhirl said:


> What are the best non-foldable phones which are easily rootable? I'm in the
> Thank you. I used to use a Galaxy Note 8 and had rooted it successfully soon after an exploit was released but was never able to flash a custom ROM. I kind of regret that project because it used up a lot of time but never worked out. I'll check out the forum more.

Click to collapse



If you want to learn more about custom roms and root, I would suggest getting a smartphone with a snapdragon chipset. Those get better support, compared to their mediatek counterparts. Also, can't really say about US, but Xiaomi does has a good history of cooperation with third party developers. See if you can get an snapdragon Xiaomi phone in the US.


----------



## cmfCyangenModteam (Feb 26, 2022)

Look for Google Pixels its working greatly. + Stock AOSP ROM


----------



## JimLaws (Mar 1, 2022)

I've been using Oppo F1S for the last three years. According to my live experience, Oppo is great for the front camera as well as internet surfing. Now I wanna buy a new one in a new model.  X2 Pro would be the best choice for me. My first priority is the camera.


----------



## ramandeepsingh01 (Mar 1, 2022)

Is anyone going for a Realme Narzo 50 smartphone that comes with a Helio G96 chipset? Want reviews on it.


----------



## PhoneHobby (Mar 2, 2022)

Hello everyone,
 My husband has this bulky clamshell as a work phone which he has to use to take pictures and do work orders *side note* He's an HVAC Technician.
Since the company uses Verizon I told him just get a cheap unlocked or Verizon smartphone and switch the sim card,
His boss was fine with that.

I need help picking a reliable but cheap android smartphone. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## ScarletSkies1234 (Mar 3, 2022)

if youre on a 200$ budget or something, get this


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 3, 2022)

ramandeepsingh01 said:


> Is anyone going for a Realme Narzo 50 smartphone that comes with a Helio G96 chipset? Want reviews on it.

Click to collapse



as I thought, it's quite comparable in terms of specs with the redmi note 8 pro. just a tad better. if you want to do average stuff, like browsing and moderate gaming, the phone is perfect. battery will get you around 2 days, perhaps even 3 if you are a light user. as for the camera, just use a ported gcam.


----------



## zpunout (Mar 5, 2022)

PhoneHobby said:


> Hello everyone,
> My husband has this bulky clamshell as a work phone which he has to use to take pictures and do work orders *side note* He's an HVAC Technician.
> Since the company uses Verizon I told him just get a cheap unlocked or Verizon smartphone and switch the sim card,
> His boss was fine with that.
> ...

Click to collapse



Pixel4a I heard works with Verizon and is well supported for custom vanilla Android operating systems such as LineageOS or GrapheneOS. Newer Pixels should work too but cost more. Anyone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong though.


----------



## ramandeepsingh01 (Mar 7, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> as I thought, it's quite comparable in terms of specs with the redmi note 8 pro. just a tad better. if you want to do average stuff, like browsing and moderate gaming, the phone is perfect. battery will get you around 2 days, perhaps even 3 if you are a light user. as for the camera, just use a ported gcam.

Click to collapse



Perfect review.. Thanks.


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 7, 2022)

cmfCyangenModteam said:


> Uhh AOSP  phones too good! just nostalgia.

Click to collapse



To be fair, I ve always found aosp phones quite lackluster. miui or one ui always had  more functionality and aesthetics. They also brought functionality ahead of Google.


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 7, 2022)

cmfCyangenModteam said:


> Yes, AOSP phones kinda raw but AOSP ROMs always looking good.

Click to collapse



Well, on miui, you can get the same look with some themes and a custom launcher.


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 7, 2022)

cmfCyangenModteam said:


> I only Find OxygenOS  theme but its too near to Android.

Click to collapse



Switch to India region and search the user toadnail in theme store. It got some aosp themes.


----------



## markbnj (Mar 10, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Unfortunately at that size requirement, you can only find foldable phones. Flagship tablets start at 10 inches.

Click to collapse



FYI Lenovo makes a 7 inch tablet..  model TB-8505F  android 10,   have  2gb ram, 1280X800 display 2mp front, 5mp rear camera hope this helps?!


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 10, 2022)

markbnj said:


> FYI Lenovo makes a 7 inch tablet..  model TB-8505F  android 10,   have  2gb ram, 1280X800 display 2mp front, 5mp rear camera hope this helps?!

Click to collapse



Well, gsmarena shows that this is an old device, released in 2019. While there are devices in that size range, released over the years, using a device with those specs in 2022 might result in a unpleasant experience. Also, if I recall correctly, the original user asked for a flagship tablet with that size. 2gb of ram is not near flagship tablets specs.


----------



## Danny3568 (Mar 11, 2022)

Due to the stock experience, I like Motorola phones. I've purchased from a carrier and also from Amazon. I'm having a hard time getting these phones unlocked for custom ROMs. A lot has apparently to do with the variant. In this case it involves the G7 Power and a Supra. So, would I need to purchase from Motorola directly to ensure later unlocking? I use the phone until official support ends before I concern myself with custom options. Only to get frustrated with the ability to get it unlocked. Thanks for any clarification.


----------



## Ningen302 (Mar 11, 2022)

Opinions on Xiaomi 11t pro ?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Ningen302 (Mar 11, 2022)

Ningen302 said:


> Opinions on Xiaomi 11t pro ?

Click to collapse



Or Xiaomi 11t not pro


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 11, 2022)

Ningen302 said:


> Opinions on Xiaomi 11t pro ?

Click to collapse



Nice phone, personally I would go with Xiaomi 12 pro. Either way, it's a flagship, so you are going to have a great experience


----------



## Ningen302 (Mar 11, 2022)

I can get the 11t pro for 850 nz dollors which I think is like 600 us ish for comparison Samsung A52s is around 650 nz


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 11, 2022)

Ningen302 said:


> I can get the 11t pro for 850 nz dollors which I think is like 600 us ish for comparison Samsung A52s is around 650 nz

Click to collapse



It really depends on you phone usage. If you are just using it for instagram, youtube and occasionally browsing, then there are cheaper phones. What are your reasons?


----------



## cmfCyangenModteam (Mar 11, 2022)

@Fytdyh Probally yes, If you use phone as GPS/WiFi/Bluetooth or use phone as XDA communications.
You don't need more than 3GB of RAM


----------



## markbnj (Mar 11, 2022)

HELP!

Budget: $under 500.  heplp!

I had a perfectly good phone, and because AT&T refused to believe it was a 4G phone I gave in and bought a Moto Stylus 5G (search for my name to see other phone/and the full saga).  I bought a 6GB/ 256GB model # XT-2131-1.

BUT.  because I am locked onto AT&T, and because AT&T supports  ONLY the 128GB (XT-2131-3) model for wifi calling I need a new phone 
Damn... thats my third phone in less than a year!!!!


----------



## cmfCyangenModteam (Mar 11, 2022)

Uhh, buy Galaxy Tab 10.1 for first time
Its a Tablet.


----------



## Ningen302 (Mar 11, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> It really depends on you phone usage. If you are just using it for instagram, youtube and occasionally browsing, then there are cheaper phones. What are your reasons?

Click to collapse



As sad as it is I use my phone for games  and tons of spotify. what's swearing like on xda is it thread to thread or a general rule for the forum ?


----------



## throwawayrecorder (Mar 13, 2022)

I am looking for a (preferably 2022) phone that has out-of-the-box discreet automatic call recording.

*Brief Background:*
Before Google Dialer took over (mostly in 2021-2022), most Android phones supported discreet call recording out of the box.
However, with Google Dialer taking over, call recording was discouraged/disabled and only allowed in certain regions that Google thought fit. Even so, in those regions, you had to manually press a button to get the recording to start, it would make an announcement to all parties on the call, and lastly exporting the recordings saved by Google Dialer were an absolute pain. To make matters worse, conference calls could not be recorded. To be honest, I am surprised that this is not being talked about, considering how important a feature it is, especially in my industry.

*Requirements:*

Must not have to install any third-party app
Must not make an announcement to all parties to the call
Must allow recording conference calls, VoWiFi calls
Must have a "record all" option so that I don't have to press a button each time
Must be a 2021-2022 phone preferably running the latest Android version

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 13, 2022)

throwawayrecorder said:


> I am looking for a (preferably 2022) phone that has out-of-the-box discreet automatic call recording.
> 
> *Brief Background:*
> Before Google Dialer took over (mostly in 2021-2022), most Android phones supported discreet call recording out of the box.
> ...

Click to collapse



Regarding 2 and 3, that would be an privacy infringement for the other people in the active call. That's one solid reason why google has deactivated this option. 4 would totally fill up your phone, do you really need to have records of you ordering pizza or a cab? About 5, google has been quite serious about its privacy innovations in the last years, so I doubt you would find recording functionality by default. Your best bet would be custom roms.


----------



## baxler (Mar 13, 2022)

Hello, I am looking for a mobile phone available in the EU, with OIS (possibly EIS), 256GB or SD card support.
I take a lot of photos, I don't make much videos, mostly FHD.
Year of manufacture 2021-2022
Price up to 480 € / 400 £ (~525$)
Thank you for the tips


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 13, 2022)

baxler said:


> Hello, I am looking for a mobile phone available in the EU, with OIS (possibly EIS), 256GB or SD card support.
> I take a lot of photos, I don't make much videos, mostly FHD.
> Year of manufacture 2021-2022
> Price up to 480 € / 400 £ (~525$)
> Thank you for the tips

Click to collapse



Samsung A52s 5G


----------



## silverbluep (Mar 15, 2022)

Hello. I'm looking to replace my current OP7Pro. Everything is fantastic, besides storage. I need plenty of storage.

Requirements:

Bootloader unlockable (need to be able to remove system apps)
Takes SD memory cards
Good battery life
Things I go for in phones (in the order of importance)

Good camera
Long battery life
Custom ROM support
I'm tight on cash; but can make the investment for a long lasting phone; would rather it cause going to try to move to Pinephone when it's more production ready.


----------



## baldybill (Mar 15, 2022)

I'd prefer 
fingerprint reader - back or side 
RAM - 6 or more
Storage - 128 or more
Cores - 6 or 8 or more
Speed at least 2.0Ghz
2021 or 2022 model
Cost - $550 or less
USA version (for Verizon or TMobile)
Pref. Google or Motorola or something else easy to root/mod (not Samsung or LG)

So far, the Pixel 5a is fitting the bill. 
Anything else?


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 15, 2022)

silverbluep said:


> Hello. I'm looking to replace my current OP7Pro. Everything is fantastic, besides storage. I need plenty of storage.
> 
> Requirements:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



see the Redmi note 11 pro


----------



## baldybill (Mar 16, 2022)

baldybill said:


> I'd prefer
> fingerprint reader - back or side
> RAM - 6 or more
> Storage - 128 or more
> ...

Click to collapse



Change: Any fingerprint reader, even on screen... so the pixel 6a might do... Any others?


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 16, 2022)

baldybill said:


> Change: Any fingerprint reader, even on screen... so the pixel 6a might do... Any others?

Click to collapse



What about Oneplus 10 Pro?


----------



## baldybill (Mar 16, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> What about Oneplus 10 Pro?

Click to collapse



That's a good phone, but it doesn't fit the price requirement I have. Let me repost my preferred requirements.


----------



## baldybill (Mar 16, 2022)

I'd prefer
Cost - $550 or less
RAM - 6 or more
Storage - 128 or more
Cores - 6 or 8 or more
Speed at least 2.0Ghz
2021 or 2022 model
USA version (for Verizon or TMobile)
Pref. Google or Motorola or something else easy to root/mod (not Samsung or LG)

So, maybe the Pixel 6a? *What else?*


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 16, 2022)

baldybill said:


> I'd prefer
> Cost - $550 or less
> RAM - 6 or more
> Storage - 128 or more
> ...

Click to collapse



Would recommend a Xiaomi, but I got no idea if you guys have access to such devices.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## ericDraven77 (Mar 20, 2022)

Hi there,

I#m struggling which phone to buy as a replacement for my huawei P30 Pro.
My requirements;
- 8 or more GB of ram
- 128 or more GB storage
- really good camera as I do all my photos with the smartphone
- fast charging as I load my phone in the morning most of the time while showering or forget to load it and only have 0 min left or so when I see the low battery 
- Google pay has to work
- fingerprint sensor under the screen or on the side.
- wireless charging is a plus but not a game changer as my car doesn't support that
- a new and fast processor
- good support for updates
- NFC
- wifi 6
- 5G

At the moment I have a Realme GT 2 Pro, a Google Pixel 6 pro or a Oneplus 10 Pro in mind as my budget is about 700 Euros.

The Pixel has no really fast charge....
The Realme has a middle clas camera from what I heard so far
The OP is not available in Europe so far and is foldable as I heard 

What do you think I should buy?

Realme or Pixel?? Or wait for th OP? Or something completely different?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ragenstein1 (Mar 21, 2022)

Hello. I am new to this world and could use some advice. I apologize if this is not the correct place to post this. Please direct me to a better thread if needed.

I am looking for advice/suggestions on Phones that cost under $400 (new or used), that have guided documentation for how to achieve the following:

- Unlock bootloader
- Root phone via Magisk (WITHOUT USING TWRP)
- Run these modules = LSPosed, SHAMIKO, XPrivacyLua, Universal SafetyNet Fix

I'm a bit overwhelmed trying to find a phone with the documentation/guides I need, so any help is appreciated. I'm not afraid of a challenge, but dont want to spend weeks trying to get a phone setup.
If anyone has suggestions on Phones with good guide/documentation that will GUARENTEED pass SafetyNet for banking apps, I would love to hear.


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 21, 2022)

ragenstein1 said:


> Hello. I am new to this world and could use some advice. I apologize if this is not the correct place to post this. Please direct me to a better thread if needed.
> 
> I am looking for advice/suggestions on Phones that cost under $400 (new or used), that have guided documentation for how to achieve the following:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



New to this world and already want a smartphone? Learn to walk first ) 

Would suggest any Xiaomi with a snapdragon chipset. Check which Xiaomi you like, check in your region market for their price and then check on xda. Xiaomi is easily the best for new beginners. 

Guaranteed safetynet fix? There isn't. When you unlock your bootloader, that's the moment from when you will have problems with safetynet. And it really makes sense, afterall you would like to have the best security when using your banking apps. And unlocking the bootloader is like taking a few hundreds of kilometers in the opposite way of safety.


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 21, 2022)

ericDraven77 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I#m struggling which phone to buy as a replacement for my huawei P30 Pro.
> My requirements;
> ...

Click to collapse



Xiaomi Mi 11. And use gcam if camera quality is not enough


----------



## ragenstein1 (Mar 21, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> New to this world and already want a smartphone? Learn to walk first )
> 
> Would suggest any Xiaomi with a snapdragon chipset. Check which Xiaomi you like, check in your region market for their price and then check on xda. Xiaomi is easily the best for new beginners.
> 
> Guaranteed safetynet fix? There isn't. When you unlock your bootloader, that's the moment from when you will have problems with safetynet. And it really makes sense, afterall you would like to have the best security when using your banking apps. And unlocking the bootloader is like taking a few hundreds of kilometers in the opposite way of safety.

Click to collapse





Fytdyh said:


> New to this world and already want a smartphone? Learn to walk first )
> 
> Would suggest any Xiaomi with a snapdragon chipset. Check which Xiaomi you like, check in your region market for their price and then check on xda. Xiaomi is easily the best for new beginners.
> 
> Guaranteed safetynet fix? There isn't. When you unlock your bootloader, that's the moment from when you will have problems with safetynet. And it really makes sense, afterall you would like to have the best security when using your banking apps. And unlocking the bootloader is like taking a few hundreds of kilometers in the opposite way of safety.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the advice!! I found the phone I'm going to go with! Great documentation on rooting without TWRP for Xiaomi phones!

Thank you for breaking down SafetyNet further for me as well!!


----------



## ragenstein1 (Mar 22, 2022)

Hello. I hope you can give me suggestions/advice.

I will not be working with a SIM card. Wifi only.
I would love to use Xiaomi phones like suggested to me but it is not possible. Xiaomi needs SIM card to unlock bootloader 

I am looking for suggestions for phones under $400 (new or used) which I can:

- Unlock bootloader without SIM card
- Root phone via Magisk (WITHOUT USING TWRP)
- Run these modules = LSPosed, SHAMIKO, XPrivacyLua, Universal SafetyNet Fix

I would love suggestions for phones that have good documentation/guides for rooting. Thank you!!


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 22, 2022)

ragenstein1 said:


> Hello. I hope you can give me suggestions/advice.
> 
> I will not be working with a SIM card. Wifi only.
> I would love to use Xiaomi phones like suggested to me but it is not possible. Xiaomi needs SIM card to unlock bootloader
> ...

Click to collapse



You could just buy a prepaid sim.


----------



## louvr (Mar 22, 2022)

Hi! I've been looking for a particular kind of android smartphone that allows the user to have full control over it such as:

1- possible to *unlock bootloader and* *root*
2- if alternative rom's are available that is a plus
2- *easy to repair imei* (better if done only with software without need of box/dongle) *and serial number* in case something goes wrong when flashing etc.

I was looking for a fairly recent phone and possibly 4GB ram, no cpu preference, whichever is easier for imei repair it's fine.
Do you guys can suggest anything with such carachteristics?
thank you!


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 22, 2022)

louvr said:


> Hi! I've been looking for a particular kind of android smartphone that allows the user to have full control over it such as:
> 
> 1- possible to *unlock bootloader and* *root*
> 2- if alternative rom's are available that is a plus
> ...

Click to collapse



Check any Xiaomi with a snapdragon chipset for wider custom rom support. About that last requirement, hadn't had any problem with imei on any smartphone I ve owned. Is this something you had?


----------



## dedztbh (Mar 22, 2022)

Hi all! I'm looking to buy a flagship android phone in the US. Here are my preferences:

- New/Refurbished
- Budget: Around $1000, can be a higher if phone has good value for the money.
- CPU/RAM: As future-proof (won't be lagging in 3-4 yrs running latest android) as possible. Something like Snapdragon 888 / 12GB or above.
- Screen: 120Hz
- Camera: Excellent. Preferably with periscope zoom.
- Carrier: Unlocked. Preferably supports many 5G bands.
- Software: Can get the latest android updates. Has working magisk and edxposed.
- Has fast charging

Bonus point if it has working 5G in China (n78 band specifically). The only one I found with compatible hardware is Pixel, but its software is locked iirc.

I also don't need it ASAP, so I can wait a few months for price to drop or new phones to come out.

Currently, my favorites are Galaxy S21/S22 Ultra and Pixel 6 Pro. Thanks!


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 22, 2022)

dedztbh said:


> Hi all! I'm looking to buy a future-proof flagship android phone in the US. Here are my preferences:
> 
> - New/Refurbished
> - Budget: Around $1000, can be a higher if phone has good value for the money.
> ...

Click to collapse



Future-proof? Take every samsung flagship from 2015, from S6 with 3gb of ram, S10 with 6/8gb and now the latest S22 with 8/12gb of ram. All that in just 7 years. What makes you think the Samsung phone, in 10 years, will not have 30 gb of ram, thus making your so called future proof phone a bit obsolete?


----------



## dedztbh (Mar 22, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Future-proof? Take every samsung flagship from 2015, from S6 with 3gb of ram, S10 with 6/8gb and now the latest S22 with 8/12gb of ram. All that in just 7 years. What makes you think the Samsung phone, in 10 years, will not have 30 gb of ram, thus making your so called future proof phone a bit obsolete?

Click to collapse



Maybe I should state it a bit clearer. What I mean by future-proof is that the phone remain usable (aka not lagging) for 2-3 years running latest android. I'm not expecting it to stay top of the line.


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 22, 2022)

dedztbh said:


> Maybe I should state it a bit clearer. What I mean by future-proof is that the phone remain usable (aka not lagging) for 2-3 years running latest android. I'm not expecting it to stay top of the line.

Click to collapse



I ve got a mid range phone. A Xiaomi Redmi Note 8 Pro. Mine didn't lag at least once. And it way beyond those 2 years of usage. At 12 gb you won't have a problem


----------



## louvr (Mar 22, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Check any Xiaomi with a snapdragon chipset for wider custom rom support. About that last requirement, hadn't had any problem with imei on any smartphone I ve owned. Is this something you had?

Click to collapse



there is always a chance that imei has to be restored, so i look for a phone that is easy to repair
which one could it be?


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 22, 2022)

louvr said:


> there is always a chance that imei has to be restored, so i look for a phone that is easy to repair
> which one could it be?

Click to collapse



First, from what I understand, imei is only used when checking if the device you intend on buying wasn't stolen. Does it has any other functionality? Second, given this link:








						How to change IMEI number on XIAOMI Redmi Note 9?
					

In this tutorial for Android mobile, you will discover how to change the IMEI number of your XIAOMI Redmi Note 9.




					infos-geek.com
				



There is an xposed module that can change your imei. Also seems the imei is written inside some of the smartphones, so even after root and flash of some roms, it isn't completely lost.


----------



## ragenstein1 (Mar 23, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> You could just buy a prepaid sim.

Click to collapse



Not an option. Wifi only.


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 23, 2022)

ragenstein1 said:


> Not an option. Wifi only.

Click to collapse



Then I am sorry, but there isn't any other way. This bootloader protection, which requires an active sim with mobile data, is put in place in order to deter people from buying the phone, flashing a custom rom that would contain spyware and malicious code and then resell it. So yes, in order to unlock the bootloader and  you do need a sim card.


----------



## louvr (Mar 24, 2022)

I've been looking for a particular kind of android smartphone that allows the user to have full control over it such as:

1- possible to *unlock bootloader and* *root*
2- if alternative rom's are available that is a plus
2- *easy to repair imei* (better if done only with software without need of box/dongle) *and serial number* in case something goes wrong when flashing etc.

I was looking for a fairly recent phone and possibly 4GB ram, no cpu preference, whichever is easier for imei repair it's fine.
Do you guys can suggest anything with such carachteristics? (please kindly just post suggestions if you have, don't post why you need such and such :/)
thank you!


----------



## ragenstein1 (Mar 24, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Then I am sorry, but there isn't any other way. This bootloader protection, which requires an active sim with mobile data, is put in place in order to deter people from buying the phone, flashing a custom rom that would contain spyware and malicious code and then resell it. So yes, in order to unlock the bootloader and  you do need a sim card.

Click to collapse



For all phone companies? I understand this is true for Xiaomi but is it true for all android phones?


----------



## ragenstein1 (Mar 24, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Then I am sorry, but there isn't any other way. This bootloader protection, which requires an active sim with mobile data, is put in place in order to deter people from buying the phone, flashing a custom rom that would contain spyware and malicious code and then resell it. So yes, in order to unlock the bootloader and  you do need a sim card.

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 25, 2022)

You could get an Samsung s8+. Or the simple version of Samsung S8. There is also a version that comes out of the box with an unlocked bootloader.


----------



## baldybill (Mar 25, 2022)

Okay, I was leaning toward the Google Pixel 6a. Now I'm also debating the Pixel 7. 
Would a Google Flagship (non-a series) be better supported by custom ROMs and such? Any reason to choose the pixel 7 over the 6a?


----------



## skrippi (Apr 1, 2022)

*S22+ alternatives*
Right now I have the S21 Ultra which is a bit to big for me. The S22+ seems to be a perfect pick for me.
I really love the flat display of the S22+ but is there any alternative which may be even better?
It shouldn't be bigger than 6.6".
It seems to me that battery life and selfie cam in the S22+ are not very good.

Right now I'm on S21 Ultra which is awesome but too big for all day use. It's really sad that I will have to downgrade display resolution so heavily by just going down 0.2 inches.


----------



## Kazuto_Marc (Apr 3, 2022)

Hello, so I'm searching a phone with these criteria:

*Required criteria*

~300-500€
No middle notch (ideally no notch at all)
Stock android, no bloatware
Updates for as long as possible
Less rounded corners, screen with aspect ratio ideal for yt videos
Stable, good as daily driver
*Optional criteria*

Headphone Jack
Removable battery
Sustainable/Repairable/Removable battery
I recently ordered a Fairphone 3+ and I realized that the speaker of that phone isn't great. In general sustainable phones sadly seem to be niche and not quite "ripe" yet, so I'm searching for an alternative that I can keep for the next 5 years or so. Design wise Sony's phones look good to me, not so good software wise tho.. I've looked at a lot of other brands but most of them follow that same middle notch design and also have lots of bloat. I'd like to avoid pixel if possible.
What would you guys recommend?


----------



## notnoelchannel (Apr 3, 2022)

Kazuto_Marc said:


> Hello, so I'm searching a phone with these criteria:
> 
> *Required criteria*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Samsung Galaxy S5-

Why do I recommend this phone? It gets no updates from Samsung(stock firmware is Android 6 and I can make you a debloated ROM if you want) , but it gets updates from LineageOS.It has Android 11 (or Android 12 unofficially)

It has a headphone jack too!

Well, sadly it isn't have square screen but if you don't use it for games it will be great to watch YouTube videos


----------



## Kazuto_Marc (Apr 3, 2022)

notnoelchannel said:


> Samsung Galaxy S5-

Click to collapse



That's really old tho? Also I'd prefer a official rom...


----------



## RVC46 (Apr 5, 2022)

I'm searching for a tablet of ~ 8"-10" display size. I need a larger display for vehicle navigation while driving. It does not look like I can do much with UBports in this application but if I can root and gain SuperUser status this may make enough of a positive impact that a lower cost tablet (i.e., one with less RAM) may be sufficient.

RAM needs: 2-4 GB

8"-10" display - Likely to be LCD in this size range from what I've seen is available in my searching so far. FHD is preferred; greater w/~10" displays

Connectivity - WiFi; I would use my phone as a WifFi hotspot for the tablet

Apart from these few guidelines quality has to be kept as high as practically possible. It appear OSM Scout Server could be useful to me.


----------



## DuskIntoNight (Apr 6, 2022)

Hi guys. I am in the market for a phone, because my galaxy s9+ is no longer going to receive security updates. I got it a couple of years ago for a good price because the back camera doesn't work right. The phone has been great to me and has served me well, but its been slowing down and the battery drains very quickly. On top of that I have never been able to scan qr codes because of the bad rear camera, which has made it impossible to use certain apps like the Google authenticator app, or sign up for certain sites that need photo identification. So I am in need of a replacement. The problem is, I'm poor and can't afford a phone that costs a lot of money. 

There are some must-have qualities that I would need for the phone:

- at least 256gb of space, or 128 if it has an SD card slot
- a headphone jack
- the ability to play games. I don't necessarily need an Asus rog phone, but I play Exos Heroes a lot and I would need it to run that

Keep in mind that I will almost definitely be buying a used phone, because like I said, poor guy here. I guess that my price range would be up to 300 dollars, 350 tops. I know that the price range doesn't leave me with a whole lot if options, though. Thank you for reading this, I appreciate any and all advice that anyone here can give me.


----------



## JimLaws (Apr 6, 2022)

I've been using Oppo F1S for the last few years. Now, I wanna change and buy a new one. My deep interest in the camera.


----------



## SiriusCanopus (Apr 6, 2022)

Hi, I looking to replace my old Note 8.

RAM: 10GB+
Strorage: Preferably 256 GB. But i can live with 128.
Price : below 900 USD

Features: No bloatware, at least 2 years of OS updates. Reliability, good and bright screen. 

I was thinking about Motorola Edge 20 Pro. It is very cheap compared to 30 Pro, or Samsung S21. 

On paper Samsung a73 looks good, but I am annoyed with lots of unnecessary stuff Samsung installs on its devices as a background processes. 

Xiaomi and Vivo look good on paper, but what about the longterm support? 

I am looking forward for your help. 
Thanks


----------



## soni.shubham0910 (Apr 7, 2022)

Which phone to buy ?
Motorola edge 20 pro or oneplus 9R


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 7, 2022)

RVC46 said:


> I'm searching for a tablet of ~ 8"-10" display size. I need a larger display for vehicle navigation while driving. It does not look like I can do much with UBports in this application but if I can root and gain SuperUser status this may make enough of a positive impact that a lower cost tablet (i.e., one with less RAM) may be sufficient.
> 
> RAM needs: 2-4 GB
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Huawei Mediapad m5 series


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 7, 2022)

JimLaws said:


> I've been using Oppo F1S for the last few years. Now, I wanna change and buy a new one. My deep interest in the camera.

Click to collapse



Google Pixel 6


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 7, 2022)

soni.shubham0910 said:


> Which phone to buy ?
> Motorola edge 20 pro or oneplus 9R

Click to collapse



OnePlus 9R


----------



## toyopl (Apr 7, 2022)

Currently on Oneplus 7 in Canada
Looking for a phone that fits these spots

-6.4''- 6.6'' screen
-Amazing Camera in auto mod
-Good battery life
-Budget up to $1k


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 7, 2022)

SiriusCanopus said:


> Hi, I looking to replace my old Note 8.
> 
> RAM: 10GB+
> Strorage: Preferably 256 GB. But i can live with 128.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, motorola edge 20 pro seems like a safe bet. You check Xiaomi 12. A bit over your price, but it does has way better specs.


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 7, 2022)

toyopl said:


> Currently on Oneplus 7 in Canada
> Looking for a phone that fits these spots
> 
> -6.4''- 6.6'' screen
> ...

Click to collapse



Xiaomi 12


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 7, 2022)

DuskIntoNight said:


> Hi guys. I am in the market for a phone, because my galaxy s9+ is no longer going to receive security updates. I got it a couple of years ago for a good price because the back camera doesn't work right. The phone has been great to me and has served me well, but its been slowing down and the battery drains very quickly. On top of that I have never been able to scan qr codes because of the bad rear camera, which has made it impossible to use certain apps like the Google authenticator app, or sign up for certain sites that need photo identification. So I am in need of a replacement. The problem is, I'm poor and can't afford a phone that costs a lot of money.
> 
> There are some must-have qualities that I would need for the phone:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Would suggest something like samsung s20, oneplus 8, Xiaomi mi 10. Anything with a snapdragon 865. Given that you will buy at second-hand, maybe you can find one with a broken camera. You can use your front facing camera to scan qr codes.


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 7, 2022)

Kazuto_Marc said:


> Hello, so I'm searching a phone with these criteria:
> 
> *Required criteria*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pixel 4


----------



## soni.shubham0910 (Apr 7, 2022)

Xiaomi 11t pro 5g or oneplus 9


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## toffoe (Apr 7, 2022)

just asking, what phone should i buy that is cheap? needs to have stock android and atleast 64gb of storage. it also needs to have updates for at least a year or two, im maybe thinking about any decent nokia phone, release date needs to be atleast 2021. about phones without stock android, i would probably get the realme c21y or the redmi 10. i would probably use android 11 or 12 since they are currently the best android systems right now


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 7, 2022)

soni.shubham0910 said:


> Xiaomi 11t pro 5g or oneplus 9

Click to collapse



Go with Xiaomi 11t pro


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 7, 2022)

toffoe said:


> just asking, what phone should i buy that is cheap? needs to have stock android and atleast 64gb of storage. it also needs to have updates for at least a year or two, im maybe thinking about any decent nokia phone, release date needs to be atleast 2021. about phones without stock android, i would probably get the realme c21y or the redmi 10. i would probably use android 11 or 12 since they are currently the best android systems right now

Click to collapse



You could get a Xiaomi Redmi smartphone. The Redmi note 11 series should get android 12 update pretty soon, for sure android 13. As for stock Android vibe, you get some themes which makes miui bearable. Use a debloating tool for the bloatware


----------



## Darklandscape (Apr 8, 2022)

I want a solid phone that is easy to root and install custom roms.
I am looking at the poco x3 pro, and the redmi note 10 pro. Is one overall better?

If you have any other suggestion in that price range, please let me know.


----------



## FlyLittlePup (Apr 8, 2022)

Hey guys!

I made an account after lurking for aaaaages 

I really wanted to ask the advice of those of you who'll know far better than me.

I'm looking for a new device, under the £300 mark, that is easily rooted and fun to tinker with.

I'm currently on a Poco F3 (alioth) but for some reason it's just being really slow to respond at times and it's starting to get really irritating.

I'm currently on ArrowOS (A12+NikGApps) but I'd love to try CRDroid, or PixelOS at some point- annoyingly no matter how many times I tried doing a fresh flash of either of those ROMs, this device just wouldn't cooperate and I ended up having to choose between XiaomiEU or ArrowOS. Or stock.. Of course.

Anyhow... Would any of you happen to have any suggestions please? I'm open to absolutely any brand, I was looking at the Black Shark and Ulefone devices but I couldn't find a Black Shark I could afford and I haven't heard much about the Rugged Armor devices....

Anyway!! 

Any suggestions are very welcome! Thanks ever so much!!!


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 8, 2022)

Darklandscape said:


> I want a solid phone that is easy to root and install custom roms.
> I am looking at the poco x3 pro, and the redmi note 10 pro. Is one overall better?
> 
> If you have any other suggestion in that price range, please let me know.

Click to collapse



Go with poco x3 pro. Before installing custom roms, see if using a debloating tool satisfies your requirements. Most of the time, unlocking and installing a custom rom provides the same performance as with a debloated stock rom.


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 8, 2022)

FlyLittlePup said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I made an account after lurking for aaaaages
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried a factory reset? Or using a different kernel/rom? Your phone antutu score is 3 times better than mine (redmi note 8 pro). I am still running stock and to be honest I can see myself still using this phone for another 2 years, is that fast. Responsive, battery holds 2 days, Bluetooth has a wide range. Perhaps you didn't follow the guide completely, letter to the letter. That's why you are having a fail flashing pixel roms.


----------



## FlyLittlePup (Apr 8, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Have you tried a factory reset? Or using a different kernel/rom? Your phone antutu score is 3 times better than mine (redmi note 8 pro). I am still running stock and to be honest I can see myself still using this phone for another 2 years, is that fast. Responsive, battery holds 2 days, Bluetooth has a wide range. Perhaps you didn't follow the guide completely, letter to the letter. That's why you are having a fail flashing pixel roms.

Click to collapse



My battery doesn't even last a day but due to my lifestyle (or lack thereof  - I'm mostly bedridden with a trio of autoimmune disorders) I'm a very heavy user of my phone. I always have been but after my health got worse it pretty much became my only link to the outside world so it's what I tend to spend most of my time doing now. 

As far as the flash fails, I had already upgraded to A12 at the time and when I was trying to settle on a ROM (I don't know if this remains the case, I haven't checked!) I couldn't get either Cr or PixelOS to flash properly because they weren't updated to A12 yet and I had already updated manually  that's what I was told by a couple of users on the CrDroid Telegram group anyway...


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 8, 2022)

FlyLittlePup said:


> My battery doesn't even last a day but due to my lifestyle (or lack thereof  - I'm mostly bedridden with a trio of autoimmune disorders) I'm a very heavy user of my phone. I always have been but after my health got worse it pretty much became my only link to the outside world so it's what I tend to spend most of my time doing now.
> 
> As far as the flash fails, I had already upgraded to A12 at the time and when I was trying to settle on a ROM (I don't know if this remains the case, I haven't checked!) I couldn't get either Cr or PixelOS to flash properly because they weren't updated to A12 yet and I had already updated manually  that's what I was told by a couple of users on the CrDroid Telegram group anyway...

Click to collapse



Well, for starters, you could use a laptop. A phone, as much as we wouldnt like to admit, is just a gimmick. If all you can do is spend time in a closed and safe space, just get yourself a laptop. Search laptop bed trays.  Second, give it a little time. Why rush to get android 12? Beside the graphics update, there isn't any major performance improvement compared to android 11.


----------



## FlyLittlePup (Apr 8, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Well, for starters, you could use a laptop. A phone, as much as we wouldnt like to admit, is just a gimmick. If all you can do is spend time in a closed and safe space, just get yourself a laptop. Search laptop bed trays.  Second, give it a little time. Why rush to get android 12? Beside the graphics update, there isn't any major performance improvement compared to android 11.

Click to collapse



I have a laptop. And a bed tray. It's a complex situation - I can't sit up without getting very light headed and sometimes even passing out. It's a bit of a strange condition related to blood pressure changes as your body changes posture (sits up/stands up/walks a step/bends down/etc, etc) so unfortunately the laptop is saved for my best days. 

I have already updated to A12, which I'd done because a "friend" was raving about it, and he told me it was a "must have" and fell for it  the problem is, even when trying to install an A11 version of the official MIUI ROM, it just won't roll back now its been updated so I think I'm relatively stuck with it


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 9, 2022)

FlyLittlePup said:


> I have a laptop. And a bed tray. It's a complex situation - I can't sit up without getting very light headed and sometimes even passing out. It's a bit of a strange condition related to blood pressure changes as your body changes posture (sits up/stands up/walks a step/bends down/etc, etc) so unfortunately the laptop is saved for my best days.
> 
> I have already updated to A12, which I'd done because a "friend" was raving about it, and he told me it was a "must have" and fell for it  the problem is, even when trying to install an A11 version of the official MIUI ROM, it just won't roll back now its been updated so I think I'm relatively stuck with it

Click to collapse



So neither of these methods work?








						How to flash a stock rom [alioth]
					

Hello everyone.  The purpose of this guide is to illustrate two methods to flash the stock rom on F3, both with the use of xiaomi flash tool (which for convenience I will call "miflash") and with cmd. Warnings! Before starting I would like to...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




PS: there are already stock roms with miui 13 (android 12) for your phone. So rather than going back to android 11, is switching from custom rom android 12 to stock rom android 12.


----------



## masterholdy (Apr 11, 2022)

Hi, i want to buy a new phone, but i m note sure what to get.

i used an samsung s3 for years and only used xiaomi phones after that. my last phone was an xiaomi mi 11 lite

im primarliy using my phone for youtube, tiktok and whatsapp and (very) seldomly for photos

i need to be able to install an adblocker ergo root my phone 

im currently thinking about moving away from xiaomi, because i needed to buy like 1 phone per year because they always had some issues (cracked display, broken power button, ...) 

further more im looking to switch brand - because i seldomly make photos, but when i do the quality is always sh!t

im currently looking at the samsung s22 but i never felt this lost looking for a phone

any thing i should take a look into?


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 11, 2022)

masterholdy said:


> Hi, i want to buy a new phone, but i m note sure what to get.
> 
> i used an samsung s3 for years and only used xiaomi phones after that. my last phone was an xiaomi mi 11 lite
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For your ad blocker problem, beside the existence of modded apps, there are adblock ing apps, like blokada, which doesn't require root. 

You say that you ve encountered broken screen, broken buttons. Usually, phones don't get sold like that. Makes me wonder how much care do you have for your phones. Therefore I strongly suggest you get a rugged case and a glass screen protector. Phones nowadays aren't made to be dropped frequently. 

About the picture quality, have you heard of Google camera? If not, this is one of the best camera apps out there, and the best part is most of the magic is done by software. Get a ported Google camera compatible with your smartphone and you will get a better quality photo. 

Now, about that phone, would suggest a samsung fold 3. Bigger screen, so youtube and tik tok will look nice.


----------



## helmen (Apr 12, 2022)

I am looking for an android phone to keep as a second phone.

In order I am interested in these features:
1) cheap
2) easily rootable (by linux)
3) easy to find (I want to buy it in person and not from the internet, even used is fine)
4) very used by the community (to have a good support)

I don't know about phones, I'm little behind the market, looking at the forum I came across this topic:








						[TOOL][WIN/LIN/MAC] MiUnlockTool - Unlock bootloader of xiaomi devices on mac & linux
					

[TOOL][WIN/LIN/MAC] MiUnlockTool - Unlock bootloader of xiaomi devices on mac & linux  Ciao xda users, I'm here to introduce a new tool of mine, MiUnlockTool. MiUnlockTool is an unofficial tool used to unlock bootloader on Xiaomi devices. This...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				



Maybe it would be a good idea to get a xiaomi?


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 12, 2022)

helmen said:


> I am looking for an android phone to keep as a second phone.
> 
> In order I am interested in these features:
> 1) cheap
> ...

Click to collapse



Can't help you much. I recommend to buy a Xiaomi. Now which Xiaomi, I can't tell. You said you want to buy the phone in person. So, see what phones are near you and search them on xda. If they have a deditaced subforum to that specific model, you are good to go. Generally, snapdragon processors have better community support but they are also more expensive than mediatek counterparts.


----------



## helmen (Apr 12, 2022)

Yes, it is because of my lack of hardware knowledge that I was wondering what to buy. For example I have seen that all vendors have Samsung phones. I was just asking "what phone to buy" among the most common that respects those characteristics more or less, the alternative would be to make a list of all the phones of every seller I have close to, it would be a bit long


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 12, 2022)

helmen said:


> Yes, it is because of my lack of hardware knowledge that I was wondering what to buy. For example I have seen that all vendors have Samsung phones. I was just asking "what phone to buy" among the most common that respects those characteristics more or less, the alternative would be to make a list of all the phones of every seller I have close to, it would be a bit long

Click to collapse



If you are looking for the best pick, then make the list. Otherwise, pick the one you like the most price wise. Anything over the specs of a Samsung Galaxy S6 is considered an OK phone nowadays.


----------



## helmen (Apr 12, 2022)

Okay, but in this way I risk ending up with a phone that is difficult to root. My last phone was exactly like that, I picked up the phone I liked and then I couldn't root it. I don't have the ability to install Windows to root a phone, can Samsung be rooted from Linux too? I have seen in xxda articles that the best budget but seems to be the one plus north, however, that is not found in physical stores.


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 12, 2022)

helmen said:


> Okay, but in this way I risk ending up with a phone that is difficult to root. My last phone was exactly like that, I picked up the phone I liked and then I couldn't root it. I don't have the ability to install Windows to root a phone, can Samsung be rooted from Linux too? I have seen in xxda articles that the best budget but seems to be the one plus north, however, that is not found in physical stores.

Click to collapse



No ability to install windows? And you want to mess around with root?


----------



## helmen (Apr 13, 2022)

I don't mean I don't know how to install Windows, I mean I can't.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 13, 2022)

helmen said:


> Okay, but in this way I risk ending up with a phone that is difficult to root. My last phone was exactly like that, I picked up the phone I liked and then I couldn't root it. I don't have the ability to install Windows to root a phone, can Samsung be rooted from Linux too? I have seen in xxda articles that the best budget but seems to be the one plus north, however, that is not found in physical stores.

Click to collapse



As I said, go through the physical stores near you and compile a list of smartphones available. How am I supposed to know what smartphones are in the stores near you? Go through all of them, compile the list, then we can ponder what would be the best smartphone for you. In the meantime, also think about what specs you are looking for.


----------



## jayr04 (Apr 14, 2022)

I currently have a Pixel 6 Pro. I love the phone but I need better battery life. Most decent phones I come across only have a 5000mah battery or less. Any recommendations? My budget is open.

Must haves:
Wireless Charging
Decently bright screen
Ability to work with T-Mobile in the US.


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 14, 2022)

jayr04 said:


> I currently have a Pixel 6 Pro. I love the phone but I need better battery life. Most decent phones I come across only have a 5000mah battery or less. Any recommendations? My budget is open.
> 
> Must haves:
> Wireless Charging
> ...

Click to collapse



5000 is the limit nowadays for most phones. Have you thought of using the pixel 6 with dark mode on? With amoled display, usually this saves battery, since the display is the one draining it.


----------



## jayr04 (Apr 14, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> 5000 is the limit nowadays for most phones. Have you thought of using the pixel 6 with dark mode on? With amoled display, usually this saves battery, since the display is the one draining it.

Click to collapse



I've tried dark mode and manual brightness. The one thing that seems to make the most difference is turning off 5g. I can rarely get through a whole day without having to charge it.


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 14, 2022)

jayr04 said:


> I've tried dark mode and manual brightness. The one thing that seems to make the most difference is turning off 5g. I can rarely get through a whole day without having to charge it.

Click to collapse



Is 5G really worth it? Compared to 4G is it that much great? How is your signal, when using 5G?


----------



## jayr04 (Apr 15, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Is 5G really worth it? Compared to 4G is it that much great? How is your signal, when using 5G?

Click to collapse



At home it's about 50-60%. I really don't notice the speed difference with normal usage.


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 16, 2022)

jayr04 said:


> At home it's about 50-60%. I really don't notice the speed difference with normal usage.

Click to collapse



Then I would recommend disabling 5G and sticking to 4G. Also, there were reports that digital well-being drain quite a bit of battery, so disable that. You could run an universal debloater program if you have pre-installed  apps you don't use. Every smartphone out there that has a bigger battery than 5000, makes other compromise, like a bad camera or bad performance.

Another take on this would be to set monochrome or grayscale. Helps a lot with battery drain.


----------



## Samsarai (Apr 18, 2022)

Hello!

I've only owned and used a galaxy S4 i9505 my whole life. It's been gold to me and the custom ROM support on it has been great! It is starting to struggle a bit and where I live now it does not get very good reception so I'm thinking of evolving out of the stone age a bit if you will. 

If anyone has any recommendation on phone with a large modding community around it, relatively cheap, decent reception and (against all odds) is repairable. (like the s4 is, just a screwdriver and change parts). Than that'd be amazing. I'm not looking for anything fancy or pricey just simple and moddable.

Thanks


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 18, 2022)

Samsarai said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've only owned and used a galaxy S4 i9505 my whole life. It's been gold to me and the custom ROM support on it has been great! It is starting to struggle a bit and where I live now it does not get very good reception so I'm thinking of evolving out of the stone age a bit if you will.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, smartphones today aren't even near that much repairable. Sure, samsung said they would support user repair, but these things are way harder to fix nowadays, even by professional users. A newbie user will for sure crack the screen or brake something else. And smartphones with easy access build in are rare and a expensive. check fairphone 4.


----------



## apch9 (Apr 18, 2022)

Hi! I'm looking for phone that is not made by chinese company. Do they have any chipsets that made in Europe?  Anything rootable?


----------



## Samsarai (Apr 19, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Well, smartphones today aren't even near that much repairable. Sure, samsung said they would support user repair, but these things are way harder to fix nowadays, even by professional users. A newbie user will for sure crack the screen or brake something else. And smartphones with easy access build in are rare and a expensive. check fairphone 4.

Click to collapse



That looks like an awesome phone, albeit a bit pricey.. I'm looking more in the 100USD range, at most 200USD. 
I'll take a look at the earlier Fairphones and see if I can't buy used or on sale. What I'm most interested in is the price and modding community. I like to debloat, optimize and get the most out of my battery life. Wish I could get the 4.4 Slimkat for i9505, those were the days.


----------



## toyopl (Apr 19, 2022)

Best phone under $200 for Canadian and European market ?
Probably battery and camera would be the priority, but can't be picky at that price.


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 19, 2022)

toyopl said:


> Best phone under $200 for Canadian and European market ?
> Probably battery and camera would be the priority, but can't be picky at that price.

Click to collapse



Check a Xiaomi phone for european market. Don't know about Xiaomi availability on a Canadian market. They make the best smartphones, price wise in the mid range category.


----------



## mike2246 (Apr 19, 2022)

Hi, Been out of the rooting/rom game for about 4 years since Verizon locked everything down.  I'm looking to replace my S20 Plus and wondering what my best options are with the following requirements:

Root/Magisk
Viper4Audio
Great Camera (Mostly Point/Shoot)
Very Fast UI
Great Battery
Don't Need Google Pay
Need Bank Apps and pretty much everything else functional
Plan on debloating and getting rid of most Google Apps
Custom Roms Optional
Work with Verizon
Budget open

I was looking at the OnePlus9, maybe the S21 Ultra if the first 2 requirements apply. maybe the pixel 6 pro.


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 19, 2022)

mike2246 said:


> Hi, Been out of the rooting/rom game for about 4 years since Verizon locked everything down.  I'm looking to replace my S20 Plus and wondering what my best options are with the following requirements:
> 
> Root/Magisk
> Viper4Audio
> ...

Click to collapse



Try wavelet. It's free, has a paid option to unlock more functionality. Provides the same benefits as viper while keeping the phone locked.








						Wavelet is an Android app that can make your headphones sound much better with automatic EQ
					

Wavelet is an audio optimization app for Android that can be tailored to any of over 2,300 different headphone models, and it doesn't require root access.




					www.xda-developers.com
				




 There are some de bloating tools, like universal debloater
https://www.xda-developers.com/universal-android-debloater-gui-update-new-bloatware-list/

For the camera, if the stock camera is not enough, I would suggest a gcam port.  You can get them here
https://www.celsoazevedo.com/files/android/google-camera/

Since money is not an issue, I would suggest waiting for the Sony xperia 1 IV. their sound system is top, their os seems pretty stock and they also bring a headphone jack and a microSD. Along with the maxed out specs for performance and battery.


----------



## featherie (Apr 20, 2022)

What's a cheap and basic, futureproof phone to buy?

It's to replace my Oppo R11 which refuses to update its Android version beyond 7. I'm locked out of apps that have since dropped support for Android 7.

I look after my devices properly - it's a pity to have to let a phone in otherwise decent condition go because of a software-side limitation. I want a phone that can be updated to the latest Android as and when without official intervention. At the same time, I need to be able to access banking apps and shopping apps so it can't be rooted.

I don't need fancy functionalities - just an affordable and reliable replacement. I spend less than 15 min a day on my phone.

Any suggestion?


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 20, 2022)

featherie said:


> What's a cheap and basic, futureproof phone to buy?
> 
> It's to replace my Oppo R11 which refuses to update its Android version beyond 7. I'm locked out of apps that have since dropped support for Android 7.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



go with a xiaomi redmi smartphone. they make very good smartphones for cheap


----------



## muhammadbahaa2001 (Apr 20, 2022)

I am planning to buy a new phone but I want to know what are the best phone that support GSI ROMs have It has a high degree of freedom and customization (Custom ROMs, Custom Recoveries and etc...).
Nominate to me below in the comments what are the best phones that support this in the range of $ 500 or less.


----------



## featherie (Apr 21, 2022)

featherie said:


> to update its Android version beyond 7. I'm locked out of apps that have since dropped support for Android 7.
> 
> I look after my devices properly - it's a pity to have to let a phone in otherwise decent condition go because of a software-side limitation. I want a phone that can be updated to the latest Android as and when without official intervention. At the same time, I

Click to collapse




Fytdyh said:


> go with a xiaomi redmi smartphone. they make very good smartphones for cheap

Click to collapse



Thank you. 9A looks like what I'm looking for.


----------



## zpunout (Apr 21, 2022)

Samsarai said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've only owned and used a galaxy S4 i9505 my whole life. It's been gold to me and the custom ROM support on it has been great! It is starting to struggle a bit and where I live now it does not get very good reception so I'm thinking of evolving out of the stone age a bit if you will.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Relatively cheap? I'm thinking a Moto G7 Plus. A bit more pricey is the SM-G970F version of a Galaxy S10e. Only potential issue with the Galaxy S10e is VoLTE is not yet supported on custom ROMs, but I wonder if that might be resolved soon because I heard about Samsung's data leak where a bunch of source code has become public. If you're lucky, you might find a rare Sony Xperia XZ2 or XZ3 cheap. It has to NOT be the Japan market model though.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## zpunout (Apr 21, 2022)

I'm keeping an eye on the upcoming Xperia Ace 3. I like compact phones with decent specs. From it looks like, the only thing which might put me off from getting one is the screen might be 720 instead of 1080. https://www.gsmarena.com/renders_sh..._small_phone_with_a_55_display-news-53511.php


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 21, 2022)

zpunout said:


> I'm keeping an eye on the upcoming Xperia Ace 3. I like compact phones with decent specs. From it looks like, the only thing which might put me off from getting one is the screen might be 720 instead of 1080. https://www.gsmarena.com/renders_sh..._small_phone_with_a_55_display-news-53511.php

Click to collapse



At that size range, the best phone you can get nowadays would be the iPhone SE(2022).


----------



## juniorhero (Apr 21, 2022)

i want to run Android 12 PE GSI, bootloader unlock
(my budget can't afford high end phones like Oneplus, Samsung S series)
should I go for  which phone?
redmi 9a
narzo 50a
narzo 30
redmi 10
or something else?


----------



## zpunout (Apr 21, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> At that size range, the best phone you can get nowadays would be the iPhone SE(2022).

Click to collapse



To have in my pocket, the IPhone SE would probably be my first choice, but unfortunately I don't trust Apple and their creepy spyware. So my choice is limited to Android with custom OS support which doesn't have GApps included. I'm currently using the last compact flagship phone by Sony which is a 2018 Xperia XZ2 Compact. The battery is not as good as it once was though. For a while, I tried a Pixel 4a and Galaxy S10e which are a bit bigger, but the fat little Sony is really nice to hold.


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 21, 2022)

juniorhero said:


> i want to run Android 12 PE GSI, bootloader unlock
> (my budget can't afford high end phones like Oneplus, Samsung S series)
> should I go for  which phone?
> redmi 9a
> ...

Click to collapse



While gsi are good for old smartphones,  they are not that stable or battery efficient. If you are already in a need for a new smartphone, I suggest checking the xda subforums of every smartphone you re interested in for a dedicated pe custom rom


----------



## juniorhero (Apr 21, 2022)

which is better for BL unlock & flash custom ROM?
redmi 7
redmi 10
realme 5


Fytdyh said:


> While gsi are good for old smartphones,  they are not that stable or battery efficient. If you are already in a need for a new smartphone, I suggest checking the xda subforums of every smartphone you re interested in for a dedicated pe custom rom

Click to collapse


----------



## Totesnochill (Apr 22, 2022)

Had Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime (2015) for ages, and want to switch to the newer Samsung phone that has similar "vibe" when it comes to customization and tinkering, i.e:


Circa 2018-2019
Open bootloader,
Flashable w/Odin, accessible thru ADB without any extra hoops'n loops
Preferably has  un/official builds of TWRP. LineageOs, CRdroid, etc
Freely detachable battery and Sim
Simple enough build that it won't die from slightest water damage (Gprime survived 4 times)
Hardware/Camera specs are not critical, but ideally should be above Grand Prime
Any suggestion is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## zpunout (Apr 22, 2022)

Totesnochill said:


> Had Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime (2015) for ages, and want to switch to the newer Samsung phone that has similar "vibe" when it comes to customization and tinkering, i.e:
> 
> 
> Circa 2018-2019
> ...

Click to collapse



I recommend an Exynos version of Galaxy S10. It's the global version, not the US version. There is official LineageOS support as well as active development for it on XDA. https://wiki.lineageos.org/devices/beyondx/


----------



## Totesnochill (Apr 22, 2022)

zpunout said:


> I recommend an Exynos version of Galaxy S10. It's the global version, not the US version. There is official LineageOS support as well as active development for it on XDA. https://wiki.lineageos.org/devices/beyondx/

Click to collapse



Thanks! S10 slooks like a fitting model, the only concern being Exynos chip. Isn't snapdragon variant of the phone better all-around?


----------



## hazote (Apr 22, 2022)

Hi,
actually on a Xperia XZ1 compact,
I'm looking for something new (it seems I will never find a "small" smartphone again...)

Need something without 5G,
working under lineage OS + root

that's all ! (smaller screen is better)

any idea ?
thanks


----------



## Spaceboy60 (Apr 23, 2022)

I need following:

Below 190g ideally
90hz minimum refresh rate
MicroSD support
Headphone jack
Root/Custom ROM support (or highly likely in future) 
£400 maximum price. 


Ideas?? I was going to get the r Oneplus Nord CE 2, but one user claimed it was virtually impossible to see custom ROMs in future due to using the mediatek chip. Not sure how true that is though.


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 23, 2022)

Spaceboy60 said:


> I need following:
> 
> Below 190g ideally
> 90hz minimum refresh rate
> ...

Click to collapse



It doesn't really matter what processor it uses. If a phone is popular, it will get custom roms. Sure, snapdragon processors are easier for custom rom devs. But in the end there are snapdragon phones that don't have custom roms. My advice, try using your phone without custom roms. Unless you had a root only functionality, there is really no point in using a custom rom nowadays. 

As for a phone suggestion, get the Xiaomi Redmi Note 11


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 23, 2022)

hazote said:


> Hi,
> actually on a Xperia XZ1 compact,
> I'm looking for something new (it seems I will never find a "small" smartphone again...)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Smaller screen means less battery, less performance. Also, means less camera prowess, since it doesn't have the space. Smaller phones are becoming extinct because there is really no point in throwing 1000$ on a 4.6 smartphone that has the specs of 2015. As for a smartphone, I suggest the Pixel 2. Seems is still officially supported.


----------



## LeshaRB (Apr 23, 2022)

I want to change my Lenovo Legion Duel to Vivo X Note

I had no experience with this company before.
The most important question that interests me

Is it possible to put root here?
Can the bootloader be unlocked?
Are there firmware available for free?


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 23, 2022)

LeshaRB said:


> I want to change my Lenovo Legion Duel to Vivo X Note
> 
> I had no experience with this company before.
> The most important question that interests me
> ...

Click to collapse



Is there a solid reason why you need root? The bloatware one isn't a solid reason anymore when we are talking about 12 gigs of ram and 256 gigs of storage.


----------



## LeshaRB (Apr 23, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Is there a solid reason why you need root? The bloatware one isn't a solid reason anymore when we are talking about 12 gigs of ram and 256 gigs of storage.

Click to collapse



Yes, but it's personal, I think it's not worth discussing

The crux of the matter lies elsewhere


----------



## Spaceboy60 (Apr 23, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Smaller screen means less battery, less performance. Also, means less camera prowess, since it doesn't have the space. Smaller phones are becoming extinct because there is really no point in throwing 1000$ on a 4.6 smartphone that has the specs of 2015. As for a smartphone, I suggest the Pixel 2. Seems is still officially supported.

Click to collapse



Personally I can't stand skins of many manufacturers, one ui miui


Fytdyh said:


> It doesn't really matter what processor it uses. If a phone is popular, it will get custom roms. Sure, snapdragon processors are easier for custom rom devs. But in the end there are snapdragon phones that don't have custom roms. My advice, try using your phone without custom roms. Unless you had a root only functionality, there is really no point in using a custom rom nowadays.
> 
> As for a phone suggestion, get the Xiaomi Redmi Note 11

Click to collapse



I prefer custom ROMs less bloatware and features that you don't get on stock ROM, and I always root my phone


----------



## haloking (Apr 24, 2022)

So I'm looking for a smartphone that would last for few years with minimum or no issues. My criteria and the spec. I look for are:


Battery life: A phone that would last +5.5 hours SoT; I'm a casual user just need it for browsing, social media, reading, watching movies, calling.. etc.
Doesn't lag and very good performance.
Very good camera
Affordable; below $400

With my research I found below brands and models but need help to know which is the best fit for me?


> Samsung: Galaxy A52 or A52s 5G or A53 or A33
> 
> POCO: Poco F3 or Poco x3 pro
> 
> Honor: Honor x9 5G or Honor x7 or Honor play6t pro

Click to collapse


----------



## zpunout (Apr 24, 2022)

Totesnochill said:


> Thanks! S10 slooks like a fitting model, the only concern being Exynos chip. Isn't snapdragon variant of the phone better all-around?

Click to collapse



The Exynos variant is well supported by custom ROM development but not the Snapdragon variant. I have an S10e and S10 Plus Exynos. Those phones are both running LineageOS 18.1 which function just as quickly in real life usage as a Pixel 4 I had which is Snapdragon 855 powered (same SoC as the Snapdragon variant Galaxy S10)


----------



## zpunout (Apr 25, 2022)

hazote said:


> Hi,
> actually on a Xperia XZ1 compact,
> I'm looking for something new (it seems I will never find a "small" smartphone again...)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Keep an eye out for Xperia Ace 3 due to be released in a few weeks. I'm hoping there will be developer interest and become a suitable replacement for my XZ2 Compact which is running LineageOS. Oddly, it is rumoured to have a Snapdragon 888


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## zpunout (Apr 25, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> "Unless you had a root only functionality, there is really no point in using a custom rom nowadays."

Click to collapse



I only agree with your statement as far as if the user wishes to use a phone with GApps built in and that the phone is still receiving updates from the manufacturer.


----------



## helmen (Apr 25, 2022)

For example between an redmi 5 plus and a samsung a03?


----------



## eriol1 (Apr 25, 2022)

haloking said:


> So I'm looking for a smartphone that would last for few years with minimum or no issues. My criteria and the spec. I look for are:
> 
> 
> Battery life: A phone that would last +5.5 hours SoT; I'm a casual user just need it for browsing, social media, reading, watching movies, calling.. etc.
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't know about the rest, but poco x3 pro camera is not very good.


----------



## baldybill (Apr 25, 2022)

It's frustrating to find a new phone. I fell in love with the Samsung Galaxy A33 - then I found out that it's not coming to the USA. 
Wish I could find a good solid mid-range phone with several updates that's 128GB  or more and 6GB or more RAM  and all for less than $450.  
The Pixel 6a and Galaxy A53 are just a little pricy and are just a little more than I need. 
I need it to work on either Verizon or T-Mobile (or both).

Hmmmm


----------



## bakarilos (Apr 26, 2022)

Hi all! i gues this is the correct forum to post my question and i hope members will give me advice and help.
Current phone: P30 PRO bought in late 2019
what i love about the phone?
- Battery life
-battery charging speed
-software
- Main camera and periscope camera
-price (bought for 500 Euros)
-IP rating

what i didn't like (at least now)
- the display is not bright enough for sunlight
- software support  and updates (got one after almost 2 years now)
- the main camera took pics with washed-out colors (though this is my opinion)
- curved edges (had to change tempered glass 4 times (i am clumsy)
-my phone got a bit slow after some time (though probably i should have reset it after  a year)
-the camera performance has deteriorated
- the selfie camera was always a bit blurry (for my taste at least)

I need to change my phone now since the microphone works on and off. and I also got bored 

what is important for me, what I do not care about
- Battery  charging speed first and battery life
- Great Main camera performance (i do not use the ultrawide camera)
-Value- I don't care about flagships
-IP rating, i am clumsy
-I never game
- I want good spear loudness
-good support regarding updates-
-the newer the phone the better. i want a 2022 model


as it stands I have found these models that i would like some opinions and other models are welcome too
Realme GT Neo3​Realme 9 Pro+​Samsung Galaxy A73 5G​


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 26, 2022)

bakarilos said:


> Hi all! i gues this is the correct forum to post my question and i hope members will give me advice and help.
> Current phone: P30 PRO bought in late 2019
> what i love about the phone?
> - Battery life
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried a factory reset, using a microsd card to store all your data (helps a lot keeping the internal storage free) and a gcam port?


----------



## bakarilos (Apr 26, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Have you tried a factory reset, using a microsd card to store all your data (helps a lot keeping the internal storage free) and a gcam port?

Click to collapse



Hi,

it doesn't support microsd!
what is a g cam port?

what about a proposal for a phone?


----------



## yetanotheranonymous (Apr 26, 2022)

I'm looking for an inexpensive used tablet that's rootable, something similar to the Tab A 8.0.  Are any of the Tab As OEM unlockable or should I get another tablet entirely?


----------



## baldybill (Apr 26, 2022)

baldybill said:


> It's frustrating to find a new phone. I fell in love with the Samsung Galaxy A33 - then I found out that it's not coming to the USA.
> Wish I could find a good solid mid-range phone with several updates that's 128GB  or more and 6GB or more RAM  and all for less than $450.
> The Pixel 6a and Galaxy A53 are just a little pricy and are just a little more than I need.
> I need it to work on either Verizon or T-Mobile (or both).
> ...

Click to collapse



Any thoughts on a solid mid-range with 128GB or more, 6GB Ram or more? Compatible with T-Mobile in the USA?


----------



## V0latyle (Apr 26, 2022)

baldybill said:


> Any thoughts on a solid mid-range with 128GB or more, 6GB Ram or more? Compatible with T-Mobile in the USA?

Click to collapse



Pixel 5a

Look for an upcoming sale if the 6a is launched in May.  I picked one up for my wife last year at $349 shortly before the 6/6 Pro launch.  Even at full price, most people still qualify for Synchrony financing through the Google store.


----------



## baldybill (Apr 26, 2022)

That's a contender. 


V0latyle said:


> Pixel 5a
> 
> Look for an upcoming sale if the 6a is launched in May.  I picked one up for my wife last year at $349 shortly before the 6/6 Pro launch.  Even at full price, most people still qualify for Synchrony financing through the Google store.

Click to collapse



Thanks. That's one contender. 
Open to other suggestions, too.


----------



## V0latyle (Apr 26, 2022)

baldybill said:


> That's a contender.
> 
> Thanks. That's one contender.
> Open to other suggestions, too.

Click to collapse



Honestly for the price, it's hard to find something just as capable.  It's not a flagship by any means, but it has the same SoC as the Pixel 5 with a larger screen, larger battery, and same storage.  It doesn't come burdened down by bloat like so many Samsung devices; most of their midrange offerings really suffer in the performance department.  I can't speak as to LG or others as I've only used Pixels for the last 6 years or so, but in my experience, you're best served by getting a device with capable hardware and as little OEM bloat as possible.


----------



## Master Melab (Apr 26, 2022)

Are there any MediaTek smartphones that were released in the last 5 years that do not have a "secured" preloader, meaning the boot ROM does not verify the preloader?


----------



## Teraclips (Apr 30, 2022)

man, my last post here in XDA was like 6 yrs ago. so trying to find a custom ROM for my Samsung Tab S6(WiFi) led me to find out that ROMs for Qualcomm chipsets are almost nonexistance which ironically and bit funny, that wasn't the case back in the days lol (or probably got it all backwards)

with out-of-date info ive been dropping rocks on my feet these past years, so I wanna ask advice going forward when I next upgrade my Tab and phone which chipsets should I want them to be in the event they get dropped out of manufacture updates? 
Currently own
Note10+ (N975U1)
Tab S6(WiFi T860)

now i plan to use this a year or two more depending if the batteries manage to hold on or google releases something amazing, yes, im mostly switching them because the batteries dont last as long as they used to. (mostly my phone)
phones im interested: pixel and OnePlus
tabs: Samsung Tabs or a Pixel tab(do they make?) 

phone = i dont care for audio jacket, if possible i dont want those ridiculous and humongous camera sensors protruding from the back, i want as much RAM/Storage as possible (im ok as long as it feels like i havent downgraded from my Note10+ i guess) you know i deal with lots of heavy PDF and office files. 
unlocked, i always buy them unlocked but this time i dont wanna buy another $1K phone and since Samsung practically killed the Note series im done with them hence why a Pixel looks like a good change 

tablet = i still use it a bit for work like my phone when i feel lazy to use my laptop but it is mostly used for entertaining purposes such a reading comics/novels etc

full disclosure though, just last night my Samsung Galaxy Tab S6 got one last hail-mary and got an upgrade to Android 12 and One Home 4.1 which was reallly unexpected. My Note10+ still gets security patches monthly(unless they plan to do a big update)  and big updates once in a while. 

sorry it is a bit longwinded so i wanna thank you all in advance for any help or advice you can give.


----------



## Fytdyh (May 1, 2022)

Teraclips said:


> man, my last post here in XDA was like 6 yrs ago. so trying to find a custom ROM for my Samsung Tab S6(WiFi) led me to find out that ROMs for Qualcomm chipsets are almost nonexistance which ironically and bit funny, that wasn't the case back in the days lol (or probably got it all backwards)
> 
> with out-of-date info ive been dropping rocks on my feet these past years, so I wanna ask advice going forward when I next upgrade my Tab and phone which chipsets should I want them to be in the event they get dropped out of manufacture updates?
> Currently own
> ...

Click to collapse



For phone, give samsung s22 ultra a look. Is pretty much the succesor of notes series. 

For tablet, given that you got an update to android 12, I suggest you just change batteries. If you feel like it's becoming slow, just use a debloating tool 








						GitHub - 0x192/universal-android-debloater: Cross-platform GUI written in Rust using ADB to debloat non-rooted android devices. Improve your privacy, the security and battery life of your device.
					

Cross-platform GUI written in Rust using ADB to debloat non-rooted android devices. Improve your privacy, the security and battery life of your device. - GitHub - 0x192/universal-android-debloater:...




					github.com


----------



## SumitB (May 2, 2022)

Hello All!

I am an Indian residing in India. I am currently holding on to my 4 y/o S9+ with Noble 1.5 ROM. I would have replaced it some months back but I cannot let go of the Call Recorder this phone/ROM offers. Especially the ability to record all calls without any notification to the caller.

The only two gripes I have currently with this setup are the inability to record VoWiFi calls and that most banking apps don't work. I have tried Magisk/Riru/other workarounds. Nothing seems to work for the specific bank apps. Otherwise, this phone is still in relatively good condition other than the screen which goes yellow at times. But this has been happening for over two years now and I have been living with it.

For work related reasons, I need to have a phone which lets me record all calls without any notification. Recording VoWiFi calls has also become a necessary requirement now given that I am now living in an area where the Mobile Signal has a mind of its own. For those who may be interested to know, I run a business which requires me to frequently refer to previous conversations I have had with clients/customers.

I now also feel the need to use Mobile Banking Apps as I am having to travel a lot off late and don't always have access to the computer for banking transactions.

I am looking for recommendations for a new phone which still allows for in-built call recording without any notification. The ability to record all calls is a must. I need to be able to record VoWiFi calls. I don't care about updating system software and if the phone works out of the box to record calls, I will not update or apply security patches. Application updates will be applied as and when necessary.

I won't root this phone so that I can use banking apps.

My budget is 15K INR and is extendable by 2K at most. I need the phone with the biggest screen I can get at this price.

Given the above requirements, I would appreciate if someone can recommend a phone to me.

Thank You!


----------



## Teraclips (May 4, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> For phone, give samsung s22 ultra a look. Is pretty much the succesor of notes series.
> 
> For tablet, given that you got an update to android 12, I suggest you just change batteries. If you feel like it's becoming slow, just use a debloating tool
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you, will make sure to check it out


----------



## onmi (May 4, 2022)

Just looking for a small phone which was made in the last 3 years. I currently use a Sony Xperia Z3 compact but its starting to slow down. I use it for light web browsing, messaging, calling, and Clash of Clans =) I never really use my phone for more than 6 hours a day. I don't really have a budget, nor do I care about the manufacturer. Just has to be _de-google-able_. Thanks!


----------



## BananaTech (May 4, 2022)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This thread is a continuation of this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



that's what I'm wondering is there a phone in the 100-200 dollar range i can root if so what make or model that's ether unlocked or works  with  visible wireless/Verizon


----------



## sabei (May 5, 2022)

Privacy Centric phone wanted - but still use banking apps.........

Hi, my current phone is rooted and AFWalled to try and maintain some privacy with no Google or Meta onboard at all.

Unfortunately this means banking apps won't work and whereas this was not an issue before I am now moving toward having to use them. Could not get the ones I needed to work with MicroG etc etc.

So what phone would you recommend with the least amount of data slurping - this rules out  all Xiaomi phones as far as I am aware even after debloating unless they have changed a lot recently.

Most of the time it will just be switched off. 

Ideally dual sim.

Thanks


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Fytdyh (May 6, 2022)

sabei said:


> Privacy Centric phone wanted - but still use banking apps.........
> 
> Hi, my current phone is rooted and AFWalled to try and maintain some privacy with no Google or Meta onboard at all.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately banking apps need the bootloader to be locked. So that means no root or microg. Given that you don't want to be spied by Google and I assume you don't want to be spied by Chinese either, I recommend you get an iPhone.


----------



## Fytdyh (May 6, 2022)

onmi said:


> Just looking for a small phone which was made in the last 3 years. I currently use a Sony Xperia Z3 compact but its starting to slow down. I use it for light web browsing, messaging, calling, and Clash of Clans =) I never really use my phone for more than 6 hours a day. I don't really have a budget, nor do I care about the manufacturer. Just has to be _de-google-able_. Thanks!

Click to collapse



Check redmi 4a. It has active community development on xda. In that year range, can't really suggest anything. Unless you are familiar with ulefone


----------



## mrrocketdog (May 6, 2022)




----------



## sabei (May 7, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Unfortunately banking apps need the bootloader to be locked. So that means no root or microg. Given that you don't want to be spied by Google and I assume you don't want to be spied by Chinese either, I recommend you get an iPhone.

Click to collapse



Thanks. After posting I thought I should say something about Apple as I also saw that as an option. Fortunately or unfortunately I have an issue with Apple's walled garden plus their phones tend to be pricier to start with.

I understand I am not going to be able to stop all of Google's data slurp but allowing for that any other suggestions? Eg. do Android one phones have less bloat/slurp or which manufacturer, if any, is less wedded to getting data off a phone that I don't want it to have.


----------



## juniorhero (May 7, 2022)

i am looking for android device with kali nethunter kernel support
which is cheapest device to buy


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (May 8, 2022)

juniorhero said:


> i am looking for android device with kali nethunter kernel support
> which is cheapest device to buy

Click to collapse


@juniorhero

Like already announced by me in your other thread, prior to your next posting please read the guidances that are stuck on top of every forum like








						[Read Before Posting]QUESTIONS DO NOT BELONG IN GENERAL
					

Hello Everybody,  In order to attempt to keep this forum neat and tidy the moderation team is asking you to post your questions into the Questions and Answers (Q&A) forum and not into the General section.  You can find the Q&A forum by clicking...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				



and the others. I've moved the thread to an already existing thread in General Q&A.

Thanks for your cooperation!
Regards
Oswald Boelcke
Senior Moderator


----------



## SumitB (May 9, 2022)

SumitB said:


> I am looking for recommendations for a new phone which still allows for in-built call recording without any notification. The ability to record all calls is a must. I need to be able to record VoWiFi calls. I don't care about updating system software and if the phone works out of the box to record calls, I will not update or apply security patches. Application updates will be applied as and when necessary.
> 
> I won't root this phone so that I can use banking apps.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am still looking for help. I can take my budget up to Rs. 20000/- INR. Please help me out.

Recording all phone calls without notification is still the main requirement. I can do without VoWiFi if it is a hinderance in call recording. Today, GPay stopped working on me after I updated it.


----------



## mrrocketdog (May 9, 2022)

@SumitB , 


        skvalx call recorder , can get it on the play store , has worked for me for years on 3 or 4 different devices on 3 or 4 different android versions. no issues to report.
their is the "trial" app and then the purchasable app. dont remember how long the trial was for but after a couple of days i bought the paid version  ($9.99) because it worked so good for me (your mileage may vary).
not sure if this would help you since your looking for a new phone. just wanted to put it out there.


----------



## ares3010 (May 9, 2022)

Hi everyone,
I'm thinking of buying a new Smartphone of the latest Xiaomi released. But I wanted a tip from you on which one to buy. May I later mod it with a ROM that allows me to put the Call Recorder and make further changes. Thanks a lot, I hope for your help.
Hello


----------



## NOSS8 (May 9, 2022)

ares3010 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm thinking of buying a new Smartphone of the latest Xiaomi released. But I wanted a tip from you on which one to buy. May I later mod it with a ROM that allows me to put the Call Recorder and make further changes. Thanks a lot, I hope for your help.
> Hello

Click to collapse



1/Do not buy a Xiaomi with Media tek soc
2/Try to find a phone with its equivalent in China
3/Browse XDA to see which models have the most roms
4/For the call recorder, look at the models here and there


----------



## ares3010 (May 9, 2022)

NOSS8 said:


> 1/Do not buy a Xiaomi with Media tek soc
> 2/Try to find a phone with its equivalent in China
> 3/Browse XDA to see which models have the most roms
> 4/For the call recorder, look at the models here and there

Click to collapse



Thank you very much


----------



## terragady (May 13, 2022)

Hi, time for me to change phone mostly due to reduced battery life, had this one 3years now and it is Xiaomi 9T.

I am looking for something not super expensive and I deducted 2 (3) phones which are:
*Samsung S21* and *Xiaomi 11T* (or *Poco F3 *as they are similar). Which one do you think is more worth to buy? I do not game, dont care about photo quality that much, I like custom launchers/customization in general and unproblematic usage. I care about battery life. 

*Samsung *has advantage of being smaller in size and waterproof and nicely made, has under screen fingerprint scanner which I like in my current phone, quite good software update perspectives. As I read it does not support QC but PD so I am not sure if I will get fast charging with my old chargers and it does not come with a charger included.
*Xiaomi *looks similar to what I have now, a bit bigger, good battery life, pretty customizeable and a little bit cheaper than S21.

Is there any other phone I should consider?


----------



## Fytdyh (May 14, 2022)

terragady said:


> Hi, time for me to change phone mostly due to reduced battery life, had this one 3years now and it is Xiaomi 9T.
> 
> I am looking for something not super expensive and I deducted 2 (3) phones which are:
> *Samsung S21* and *Xiaomi 11T* (or *Poco F3 *as they are similar). Which one do you think is more worth to buy? I do not game, dont care about photo quality that much, I like custom launchers/customization in general and unproblematic usage. I care about battery life.
> ...

Click to collapse



is there a reason you dont consider replacing your battery ? is far cheaper than buying a brand new phone. plus seems you are quite happy as it is.


----------



## terragady (May 14, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> is there a reason you dont consider replacing your battery ? is far cheaper than buying a brand new phone. plus seems you are quite happy as it is.

Click to collapse



yes usually I was not happy with replaced batteries, also I do not use covers and screen protectors, screen is amazingly good actually but the body got some hits, 2 of 3 cameras are broken, speakers are not that good anymore (i know can replace it as well). 3 years is a good age to go retired


----------



## Fytdyh (May 14, 2022)

terragady said:


> yes usually I was not happy with replaced batteries, also I do not use covers and screen protectors, screen is amazingly good actually but the body got some hits, 2 of 3 cameras are broken, speakers are not that good anymore (i know can replace it as well). 3 years is a good age to go retired

Click to collapse



How about Samsung S21 FE?


----------



## terragady (May 14, 2022)

hmm it is almost twice more expensive than S21 and does not really offer that much more?


----------



## Fytdyh (May 15, 2022)

terragady said:


> hmm it is almost twice more expensive than S21 and does not really offer that much more?

Click to collapse



Funny that. Well, in that price range I would suggest going for Samsung. Those 4 years of updates might make a difference. Also, at least get a screen protector. A good quality screen protector is almost invisible. Afterall don't you like a smartphone with a good screen?


----------



## stasprze (May 15, 2022)

Hello,
I'm a blind kid looking for a cheap phone. Must support unlocking the boot loader, preferably a large selection of custom roms or at least supported by Lineage, and must have a screen that's no bigger than 5 inches.
I've owned a few Android phones before, but always switched back to iOS due to accessibility issues. Recently I've installed Pixel Experience 12 on my Redmi 5+ and it works great, but the phone is too big for me.
I'm looking for a price range to about 50 USD as I can't currently afford anything more expensive.
I've looked in to the Galaksy S4 Mini and the S5 Mini as well, but from what I remember my standard S5 (SMG900F) was really sluggish on Lineage 18.1, so preferably something newer.
I also checked out the original Pixel and the Pixel 2. Would anyone still recommend the original Pixel for modern Android, or would that be slow?
If there's a small and more modern Xiaomi phone I can possibly try to get in that price range then feel free to share suggestions like that as well, as I'll be custom roming them eitherway so I don't care about MIUI beeing slow and bloated.
TL.DR: Share anything, as long as the screen is small, modability is good, and the price range doesn't exceed around 50 / 60 USD.
Regards.


----------



## terragady (May 15, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Funny that. Well, in that price range I would suggest going for Samsung. Those 4 years of updates might make a difference. Also, at least get a screen protector. A good quality screen protector is almost invisible. Afterall don't you like a smartphone with a good screen?

Click to collapse



hmm dont like anything on my screen. I do care about my phone, always alone in a pocket and for now using phone for 3 years I have just 1 bigger scratch but short one. There are some which you can spot under the light but not visible otherwise. I have never used any protectors for phones and there was never a KO.


----------



## Fytdyh (May 15, 2022)

stasprze said:


> Hello,
> I'm a blind kid looking for a cheap phone. Must support unlocking the boot loader, preferably a large selection of custom roms or at least supported by Lineage, and must have a screen that's no bigger than 5 inches.
> I've owned a few Android phones before, but always switched back to iOS due to accessibility issues. Recently I've installed Pixel Experience 12 on my Redmi 5+ and it works great, but the phone is too big for me.
> I'm looking for a price range to about 50 USD as I can't currently afford anything more expensive.
> ...

Click to collapse



Android phones at that price range (50$) would struggle handling basic task, like using a social app or using your browser. Top that with some accessibility services and for sure you will get an even worse experience. 

My recommendation would be to get an iPhone 8. Apple provides better long term support, better accessibility support than any custom rom out there. I don't think there are a lot of custom roms build with visual imparement in mind, and if they are for sure they don't have the means of achieving what Apple has. Since iphone 7 is getting ios 16 rumors, my guess is that iphone 8 would be a safe bet until ios 20 or so.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## stasprze (May 16, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Android phones at that price range (50$) would struggle handling basic task, like using a social app or using your browser. Top that with some accessibility services and for sure you will get an even worse experience.
> 
> My recommendation would be to get an iPhone 8. Apple provides better long term support, better accessibility support than any custom rom out there. I don't think there are a lot of custom roms build with visual imparement in mind, and if they are for sure they don't have the means of achieving what Apple has. Since iphone 7 is getting ios 16 rumors, my guess is that iphone 8 would be a safe bet until ios 20 or so.

Click to collapse



I am aware that iOS has better accessibility, but over the last 2 years the state of Android accessibility has marginally improved, that's why I'm looking for an Android phone.
I also do know that phones at that price range (at least the brand new unknown brand models) are not going to be great, and that's why I'm looking for older phones from known brands like Google or Samsung.
I'm also willing to buy slightly broken phones from auctions, and I've even been able to find some great offers.
I'm just asking here which models would be the best for me to pick up in terms of modability and speed.


----------



## Horrible Username (May 18, 2022)

I currently have a MotoG5, running on Lineage14.1. I find it is getting pretty slow with modern updated apps, plus the battery is getting tired - that along with the fact I overlooked that the phone doesn't have a compass.
Now, I'm thinking about getting a former flagship model. Honestly, I really don't use the phone for much, so there is no reason for me to spend anything close to big money - I'm thinking along the lines of ~$250CAD.
As far as features go… I want to stay 6" or under screen size. Must have a compass (the few thing I do use are astronomy and hiking apps). Easy to root, with good custom ROM support.
The models on my radar right now are the Pixel3, maybe 4a. Beyond that I have no idea what else to even look at, so any suggestions for other models would be helpful.
Cheers


----------



## Fytdyh (May 18, 2022)

Horrible Username said:


> I currently have a MotoG5, running on Lineage14.1. I find it is getting pretty slow with modern updated apps, plus the battery is getting tired - that along with the fact I overlooked that the phone doesn't have a compass.
> Now, I'm thinking about getting a former flagship model. Honestly, I really don't use the phone for much, so there is no reason for me to spend anything close to big money - I'm thinking along the lines of ~$250CAD.
> As far as features go… I want to stay 6" or under screen size. Must have a compass (the few thing I do use are astronomy and hiking apps). Easy to root, with good custom ROM support.
> The models on my radar right now are the Pixel3, maybe 4a. Beyond that I have no idea what else to even look at, so any suggestions for other models would be helpful.
> Cheers

Click to collapse



Is there a reason you want to stick with former flagships? Midrange phones nowadays blur the line between them and the former flagships. Have a look at Xiaomi/poco phones.


----------



## Horrible Username (May 18, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Is there a reason you want to stick with former flagships? Midrange phones nowadays blur the line between them and the former flagships. Have a look at Xiaomi/poco phones.

Click to collapse



Best phone for the smallest amount of money? Plus new phones are freakin huge. No thanks


----------



## cacamalaca (May 20, 2022)

Hello, I'm in desperate need of a phone upgrade. I currently use the moto g8 power. I need an upgrade because my phone is either defective, terrible, or both.. Basic apps like google maps can take 10 seconds to load and the device constantly freezes. I hate it.

My budget is $800. I'm currently visiting the UK and will spend the next 5 months in different countries across Western Europe.

Primary requirements:
- snappy performance
- NFC & google pay
- good camera
- 5g
- Dual sim preferred
- Non-Chinese brand preferred
- Works in Europe and Brazil. USA would be a bonus too.

Edit: I was recommended the S20 FE with Snapdragon. Is this good? A samsung representative told me that the Snapdragon version will perform slower in Europe because the phone will always be set to roaming. Is this true or was he just trying to get me to buy the Exynos?

All advice appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Fytdyh (May 20, 2022)

cacamalaca said:


> Hello, I'm in desperate need of a phone upgrade. I currently use the moto g8 power. I need an upgrade because my phone is either defective, terrible, or both.. Basic apps like google maps can take 10 seconds to load and the device constantly freezes. I hate it.
> 
> My budget is $800. I'm currently visiting the UK and will spend the next 5 months in different countries across Western Europe.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How about the samsung s21? Still quite new, fast processor and a better camera. Now exynos vs snapdragon? Can't say, I reside in Romania (Europe) so exynos is the only option I have. Given the price range, wouldn't surprise me if the differences between those two are marginally at best, if any


----------



## flyinhawaiian968 (May 21, 2022)

Hey all,
Like most of the posts here, I too need a phone, but I have a somewhat specific list of needs, so here goes!

1. MUST have an sdcard slot!
2. MUST wireless charge.
3. MUST be usable on Verizon Network.
4. MUST be rootable.

What I have right now is an S7, rooted on android 8.0. This phone does everything I need it to, but the battery is puffed and popped the back cover, and now I'm finding several apps no longer work due to it not being on 9.0 (stupid companies with zero legacy support for their apps!). I'm looking in to a 9.0 root for the S7 if I cannot find what I am looking for. At this point, cost is not a factor, so long as I can find what I'm looking for.

Cannot believe, in this day and age, that I can't find a dozen phones that have wireless charging and an sdcard slot! Was hoping the S10 5G would do it, but its missing the card slot of all things.

Thanks for any insight as to what I should get next!


----------



## Fytdyh (May 21, 2022)

flyinhawaiian968 said:


> Hey all,
> Like most of the posts here, I too need a phone, but I have a somewhat specific list of needs, so here goes!
> 
> 1. MUST have an sdcard slot!
> ...

Click to collapse



See sony xperia 1 IV


----------



## flyinhawaiian968 (May 21, 2022)

Thanks Fytdyh, while I'm not a fan of Sony products, the specs look pretty good. A bit high on the pricing though, but if that's what it takes, then I'll drop that kinda cash on it.

Any others? Was looking at the SM-G988U1, but it still has the crapdragon processor and I can't tell if its rootable or not. Some sites say yes, while others say no.


----------



## LeDavida (May 22, 2022)

Hello everybody.

Back 4-5 years ago I own a Xiaomi Redmi 5A, a pretty basic device but for my needs was almost perfect, unfortunately the phone has been failing lately, the device get slow, the Bluetooth connection fails sometimes, the system forgets the Wi-Fi passwords, the Adreno 308 GPU has been having troubles with AR applications, the battery drops so fast and most important, it's been getting hotter when I use two applications, so it's time to find a new phone.

I don't have in mind get a powerful phone, the specs I'm looking for are:
-5''-6'' Screen
-Gyroscope and IR emitter (if possible)
-Decent Bluetooth connection
-No fingerprint sensor
-Physical return, home screen and custom button (optional, mostly impossible for what I see)
-Good RAM and Internal storage (3 or plus of RAM, 64 or plus of internal storage)
-Decent AR device
-USB Type-C
-Useful for the next 4-5 years (updates and support)
-Around $200

One option I found is the Samsung Galaxy A03, but aside of the screen size and micro USB connection I found a mix of reviews, some goods and some regretting after weeks, it's a good shot?


----------



## Fytdyh (May 22, 2022)

LeDavida said:


> Hello everybody.
> 
> Back 4-5 years ago I own a Xiaomi Redmi 5A, a pretty basic device but for my needs was almost perfect, unfortunately the phone has been failing lately, the device get slow, the Bluetooth connection fails sometimes, the system forgets the Wi-Fi passwords, the Adreno 308 GPU has been having troubles with AR applications, the battery drops so fast and most important, it's been getting hotter when I use two applications, so it's time to find a new phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Redmi note 11. A bit taller than your size range, but quite a decent phone, with a snapdragon chipset, so most likely it will get updates, official and non official


----------



## Hei Wiper (May 23, 2022)

Hi everyone,

I currently have a Moto G6 running on LineageOS 18.1. I would honestly stick to my current phone if the battery wasn't dying and I also get random black screen freezes which is hard to fix since my power button is almost not functional.

I was thinking it's time to get a new phone, I'm quite satisfied with Moto G6 so I would like something similar with a better RAM, here are my preferences:

- Budget phone (I can't afford flagship phones)
- 6GB RAM (My current phone has 3GB and switching apps sometimes requires reloading)
- Good Battery life
- Active community (for Custom ROM purposes)
- A Motorola would be nice (I like the Motorola gestures)
- The other specs should be average as I don't use it for playing or any specific thing.

~ Thanks in advance ~


----------



## baldybill (May 23, 2022)

I'm really interested in the Pixel 6a for several reasons, including:
- less bloat 
- rootability later to extend the life through Lineage or something

Now I'm seeing some good Motorola competitors, like the the moto G 2022 and G Stylus 2022. The price is about the same, but the specs are alittle better (more RAM, memory, SD slot).

Would these Motorola phones be rootable later? 
Any thoughts on which to get?


----------



## Fytdyh (May 24, 2022)

Hei Wiper said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I currently have a Moto G6 running on LineageOS 18.1. I would honestly stick to my current phone if the battery wasn't dying and I also get random black screen freezes which is hard to fix since my power button is almost not functional.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Moto G82


----------



## Lada333 (May 24, 2022)

flyinhawaiian968 said:


> still has the crapdragon processor and I can't tell if its rootable or not

Click to collapse



Sorry, what? Since when are Snapdragon processors horrible for rooting?
On another note, it's usually not the SOC that makes a phone "rootable or not". Samsung usually puts great effort into making their phones as difficult to tinker with as possible.


----------



## flyinhawaiian968 (May 24, 2022)

Maybe I should have said crappy samsung phones with snapdragon processors that are almost impossible to root? Exynos? Seems all the variants have some sort of way to root those, but snapdragon? Nope.

Just looked at an s20 5g, developer options is missing the OEM Unlocking menu item, yet the exynos variant seems to have it.


----------



## Lada333 (May 25, 2022)

flyinhawaiian968 said:


> Maybe I should have said crappy samsung phones with snapdragon processors that are almost impossible to root? Exynos? Seems all the variants have some sort of way to root those, but snapdragon? Nope.
> 
> Just looked at an s20 5g, developer options is missing the OEM Unlocking menu item, yet the exynos variant seems to have it.

Click to collapse



Jesus Christ, I didn't know they could/would remove the OEM Unlocking option. Why only on Snapdragon though?
Your best bet for rooting and flashing custom ROMs would probably be some semi-cheap Xiaomi phone, but I know that's not necessarily what you're aiming for.
It's increasingly difficult to find a phone that is easy to tinker with and has a thriving modding community going for it.


----------



## flyinhawaiian968 (May 25, 2022)

Honestly, I don't know why, but its almost always a Verizon variant, and most definitely the US versions that get locked out. Been dealing with this since my first smart phone, an old Samsung Stratosphere. It was a pain to root back then, and its only gotten worse over the years. Its also why I hold on to my phones for so long! Hell, my son still has an S5 that I'm finally looking to replace, but only after I find something that will work for me!


----------



## Lada333 (May 25, 2022)

flyinhawaiian968 said:


> Honestly, I don't know why, but its almost always a Verizon variant, and most definitely the US versions that get locked out. Been dealing with this since my first smart phone, an old Samsung Stratosphere. It was a pain to root back then, and its only gotten worse over the years. Its also why I hold on to my phones for so long! Hell, my son still has an S5 that I'm finally looking to replace, but only after I find something that will work for me!

Click to collapse



I'm not from the US, so I'm unaware of how these things work over there, but how difficult is it to buy an unlocked phone?
Aren't there some websites that may be less popular, but do offer legit, unlocked devices? I'm assuming you don't buy your phones straight from Verizon?


----------



## flyinhawaiian968 (May 25, 2022)

Heh, got one sittin' right here! Unlocked variant of the Galaxy S10 5G, spent hours and hours trying to find a way to root it, I've given up and just ADB'd the hell out of all the garbage that was sent to it as soon as I threw a Verizon sim card into it.
The only way I could see getting root was to try a Korean firmware and hope it doesn't brick the phone. From all that I've seen and read, the Exynos processors seem to be in everything BUT U.S. phones, at least for Samsung.
Sadly, like I was saying before, its impossible to find a rootable phone with an sdcard slot and wireless charging.
And no, I definitely don't buy from the phone stores, most of them I get off Amazon, mostly because I can return them if they won't work for me.
Playin' with an S20 5G right now (friend's phone that he just replace with something newer), and that too has no unlock bootloader option.
Its ridiculous that we spend all this money on a phone, only to be told we can't do what we want with it!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## YayJohn (May 25, 2022)

Hello, I'm looking for a new phone for myself, the phone I currently have, mi a1 is finally starting to have problems for me after 5 good years, it's screen now doesn't detect certain places after I left it in my trip backpack.

I was really satisfied with my mi a1, it's battery was decent, it was rootable, and most importantly it lasted me a very long while!

I want my next phone to be cheap, 200$ range, the lower the better.
It needs to last me a long time, not to start having problems after only a year or something.
I've been thinking, if the phone won't have oem unlock support, then I'll be alright with it, but if it will I'll probably get a custom rom with regular updates and just stick with it.
The camera needs to be decent, it can even be bad if the phone has oem unlock support, because the pixel camera app is fire!
A headphone jack would be nice since I currently use wired headphones, but apparently there are jack to usb c adapters so it isn't a requirement.
..and that's it!


----------



## Whichphone159 (May 26, 2022)

Hello all

Currently i have my 3rd Xiaomi phone Mi 9T 128gb that has degraded battery life & broken rear camera.
Looking to buy another phone that has better specs
- Better battery life
- Better camera
- Dual Sim
- Sd card or 256gb storage
- At least 6"5 inch
- Water resistance would be a plus
- Stock android? Or close.
- 5g Network
- Rootable

I can stretch budget up to 450 euros.
I'm from Belgium.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Fytdyh (May 26, 2022)

YayJohn said:


> Hello, I'm looking for a new phone for myself, the phone I currently have, mi a1 is finally starting to have problems for me after 5 good years, it's screen now doesn't detect certain places after I left it in my trip backpack.
> 
> I was really satisfied with my mi a1, it's battery was decent, it was rootable, and most importantly it lasted me a very long while!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Get a redmi phone. I have a redmi note 8 pro, which is still on stock, for almost 3 years. It has a plethora of custom roms, kernels and guides. At launch it was about 250 €, now it could be about 100€. Quite compatible with Google camera ports, they work quite well out of the box. Micro sd support, headphone jack, lcd display. Still rockin the original battery and display.


----------



## gtwice (May 26, 2022)

I was about to post and I'm in a very similiar situation: I've had a Xiaomi 9T for the last 2 years, and recently the battery has degraded, it's getting problematic etc. so I'm looking for a replacement.
Similiar requirements:
- good battery life
- decent performance for the next 2 years (I'm not gaming much)
- dual sim, NFC, fingerprint scanner, 5G
- Android 12, with official or semi-official (think xiaomi.eu) support for the next 2 years, with easily unlockable bootloader, root, little bloatware etc.
- very appreciated rough back panel (not smooth glass) to be able to use it without cover - without fear of dropping it or it slipping from a chair
- budget of €500-600


----------



## Fytdyh (May 26, 2022)

gtwice said:


> I was about to post and I'm in a very similiar situation: I've had a Xiaomi 9T for the last 2 years, and recently the battery has degraded, it's getting problematic etc. so I'm looking for a replacement.
> Similiar requirements:
> - good battery life
> - decent performance for the next 2 years (I'm not gaming much)
> ...

Click to collapse



Xiaomi poco f4 gt with a back skin


----------



## Fytdyh (May 26, 2022)

Whichphone159 said:


> Hello all
> 
> Currently i have my 3rd Xiaomi phone Mi 9T 128gb that has degraded battery life & broken rear camera.
> Looking to buy another phone that has better specs
> ...

Click to collapse



Xiaomi Poco X4 Pro 5G with a gcam port


----------



## Andy T11 (May 31, 2022)

I have galaxy S10 with a swollen battery. 
My requirements for a phone: Android, must have removeable micro SD card. 
Should I:
1. Repair the phone, replacing the battery - $50
2. Buy another new Galaxy S10 - 200-250
3. Get a new phone ?

I looked at Galaxy 20/21/22 and  they don't seem to offer much beyond S10 except their $1000 price tag. I would appreciate any advice/suggestions.


----------



## blackhawk (May 31, 2022)

Andy T11 said:


> I have galaxy S10 with a swollen battery.
> My requirements for a phone: Android, must have removeable micro SD card.
> Should I:
> 1. Repair the phone, replacing the battery - $50
> ...

Click to collapse



Note 10+ N975U1, new factory sealed box, Android 10, $750.
Killer display with a better color rendering index than most of the newer variable rate displays and spen.
Used about $450 but will probably have Android 11 loaded.
It's still a better all around flagship in many respects than the S22U.  Proven durability and reliability.


----------



## Andy T11 (May 31, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> Note 10+ N975U1, new factory sealed box, Android 10, $750.
> Killer display with a better color rendering index than most of the newer variable rate displays and spen.
> Used about $450 but will probably have Android 11 loaded.
> It's still a better all around flagship in many respects than the S22U.  Proven durability and reliability.

Click to collapse



Thank you! Are there any phones in the S10 form factor that are decent? Ideally, I would love something that is the same size as S8.


----------



## blackhawk (May 31, 2022)

Andy T11 said:


> Thank you! Are there any phones in the S10 form factor that are decent? Ideally, I would love something that is the same size as S8.

Click to collapse



I would go with something that has 12 gb of ram.
That's one reason the N10+ has remained such a long lasting phone especially if not updated.
The Beast has a lot of perks going for it and unlike the S22U it's not near as heavy but still has excellent build Q.
I'm not well versed on Samsung models other than the flagships...
Known good vendor.


----------



## firefox201191 (Jun 2, 2022)

Hey good people, 

I'm looking to buy a new phone as my current one ( Realme 5 Pro ) became very slow and the battery drains kinda fast, I'm confused between Realme GT Neo 2 and Realme GT Neo Flash , where I'm at the Neo Flash goes for roughly $430 and the Neo 2 is almost $500, cost aside which phone do you think is the better one overall ?

GSM arena comparison link:




__





						Compare Realme GT Neo2 vs. Realme GT Neo Flash - GSMArena.com
					






					m.gsmarena.com
				




Your assistance is highly appreciate.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jun 3, 2022)

firefox201191 said:


> Hey good people,
> 
> I'm looking to buy a new phone as my current one ( Realme 5 Pro ) became very slow and the battery drains kinda fast, I'm confused between Realme GT Neo 2 and Realme GT Neo Flash , where I'm at the Neo Flash goes for roughly $430 and the Neo 2 is almost $500, cost aside which phone do you think is the better one overall ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go with the Neo 2. On the other hand, have you tried getting a replacement battery, an update and an factory reset on your realme 5 pro? Might be quite cheaper


----------



## Kristian_dms (Jun 8, 2022)

Im looking to buy a new work phone as my last got stolen.


Basic use, twitter, email, podcasts.
No intense camera requirements
No need to root (cant due to company restrictions)
Price is irrelevant, as i'm not paying
Im in the EU, so Samsungs dont have snapdragons.

Pretty much all i'm interested in is the phone with the best build quality and reliable performance.

What would you get?


----------



## Fytdyh (Jun 8, 2022)

Kristian_dms said:


> Im looking to buy a new work phone as my last got stolen.
> 
> 
> Basic use, twitter, email, podcasts.
> ...

Click to collapse



Get a redmi. Redmi note 11 pro

Or if you aren't paying, you could go for a 1 Terabyte Samsung s22 ultra or 2 terabytes iPhone 13 pro max


----------



## pra1shiv (Jun 9, 2022)

Hi Respected XDA-community members

June-2022

------------------------------------------------------
Note / Serious Concerns in my next purchase:
------------------------------------------------------
Recently,My Redmi note 5 pro got bricked without doing any new thing, and hung on mi bootloop.
My Redmi Note 5 Pro device was not bootloader unlocked, and after bootloop hung issue,
it is not even allowing me to flash a device on my own, with so many Xiaomi centric walled garden techniques.
I have understood from many of our XDA community members that, Xiaomi is not allowing bootloader unlock, without visiting their center and paying.

------------------------------------------------------
Based on above ordeal, I need suggestions from community.
For Below kind of requirements, Please suggest a good Android Phone with below specs.
------------------------------------------------------
1. Freedom to Flash by self, when there is a brick in device
2. 6 to 8 GB RAM
3. 128GB ROM
4. Qualcomm Processor
5. Must have native Call recording facility


-------------------
Type Of usage
-------------------
--> Many utility apps I need to install
--> No Gaming at all
--> Not too much camera usage except urgent documents scans
--> Good GPS
--> 5000 mAh battery is plus if it has.


-------------------
Budget Range
-------------------
INR 15000 to INR 20000
Country India


----------



## Arrovil (Jun 12, 2022)

Hi, could you please suggest new phone to replace my old Xiaomi Mi A1. 
Usage:

primary - web, messengers, music
secondary - video watching, camera, GPS
Desired requirements:

~350$
good battery life
6GB RAM or more
Enough performance for my usage for 2-3 years - so I assume phone released this year (2022)
Not too bulky
3.5 mm jack
Nice to have custom roms
Nice to have call recording
Thank you in advance.


----------



## LeDavida (Jun 13, 2022)

Hello, I've previously asked about a phone to choose, after a long research (I'm interested in AR and the tool Depth API) I'm between two options:

*Xiaomi Redmi Note 10*
Pros:

More RAM at the same price (as promotion)
More feedback by the users
Cons:

MIUI (and things like publicity in system apps and, if I'm correct, you must create a Mi account to use it as develop purposes)
Issues with proximity sensor

*Motorola Moto G51*
Pros:

Native Android OS
Better performance (Antutu result)
Cons:

Mostly the price (Moto G51 4 GB RAM is pretty close to Redmi Note 10 6 GB RAM)
As I said, I wanna try AR development and maybe play some VR things (is not the best but is better than nothing) and it's around my budget range.

Which one do you think is better for AR/VR?


----------



## Coldbreeze16 (Jun 13, 2022)

I have a Galaxy S21 Plus for nearly 1.5 years and a couple of months back a vertical green bar appeared. Yesterday, another one appeared so in thinking, this is gonna progress. Screen replacement cost is 17000₹. So I'm thinking about getting a new one instead.

My only requirement is a good camera on the unit. Processing power or screen doesn't matter (my S21+ has stayed at HD resolution 60Hz since purchase). I wanted Pixel 6 but it isn't available in India officially and Google's service is sketchy. I've been thinking either Vivo X70 Pro or Vivo X80 (not pro). I can go up to Xiaomi 12 Pro but I don't see much difference between the in terms of photos. Please suggest any other phones too in 40k-60k range if more suitable.


----------



## kröte (Jun 14, 2022)

BEST phone for lineage os for 100 usd?

Best lineage os phone for around 50 USD?

Which phones please? only price maatters.


----------



## kubans2301 (Jun 14, 2022)

Hi guys,

I am looking for a cheaper alternative to the Pixel 5 or 6 for 250 USD or less maybe something used.  Now I have a Pixel 3a and it's time for a change.  The most important thing is the quality of the photos.  I want to install Lineage and GCam.

Or what phone can be with good camera and always on display?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## kröte (Jun 14, 2022)

kubans2301 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am looking for a cheaper alternative to the Pixel 5 or 6 for 250 USD or less maybe something used.  Now I have a Pixel 3a and it's time for a change.  The most important thing is the quality of the photos.  I want to install Lineage and GCam.
> 
> Or what phone can be with good camera and always on display?

Click to collapse



how about a NEW not RENEWED "google pixel 2 xl" for 180 usd at amazon. Get a case so it wont break when dropped. works with lineage and google camera. google pixel 2 xl camera is state of the art.
SUPCASE Unicorn Beetle PRO Series Phone Case for Google Pixel 2 XL, Full-Body Rugged Holster Case with Built-in Screen Protector for Google Pixel 2 XL17 usd


----------



## 5746_RTS (Jun 15, 2022)

Hi All!
I need to upgrade my phone to a 5G compatible phone. since my carrier (Tmobile) has been sending me messages saying July 1, my phone will no longer work on their system. I have been using Lineage Discovery 19 on a Sony Xperia Xa2 Ultra (H3223).

What is the best 5G phone that will work on a secure/private custom ROM? I would love suggestions! I do use the camera quite a bit, and use the phone for note taking and with business. Privacy is important.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## muhschaf (Jun 19, 2022)

hi,
after it seems that my XZ1 compact has slowly died today i need a new one. 
What are the option for me given following specs:

around 4" - 5" Display.
no bootlock (easy flashable like the SGS4 mini was once)
min 4g (3G don't work here anymore)
sd card slot.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 19, 2022)

muhschaf said:


> hi,
> after it seems that my XZ1 compact has slowly died today i need a new one.
> What are the option for me given following specs:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not a suggestion for a phone, however, ALL my previous phones had SDCards, specifically because I would only consider ones that had one. My current phone does not have an sdcard, but has 128GB internally (previously used a 64GB sdcard between phones). I had times that my 64GB was full. that hasnt happened to me yet with 128GB built in. PS: Pixel 4a. Moral of the story, if 128GB is enough and you dont have specific reasons for an SDCard, open up your options and consider some of the phones with built in massive internal memory.


----------



## Master Melab (Jun 20, 2022)

Are there any newer MediaTek devices that do not have secure boot enabled? As in, the preloader does not need to be digitally signed.


----------



## marriedman (Jun 21, 2022)

Greetings all!

I can't believe I have come to the point where I need help deciding on a phone. I used to be up-to-date on everything, but there is literally so much out there now and I have so much going on personally, I just can't keep up. I am a long time Android user (since the early days of CyanogenMod) and I have always favored the Nexus/Pixel lines as well as the OnePlus phones. Ease of rooting is paramount to me. I usually get used flagship phones since they tend to have the best support here on XDA. I really like phones that people tinker a lot with.

I currently have a Pixel 3 and I loved this phone. Now however the data/charging port has become finicky.  I cannot get a full charge,  copy data to and from it, and AndroidAuto keeps disconnecting and reconnecting. I've worked around it with wireless charging and KDEConnect for data transfers. Now the battery is just not as strong as it once was and I have to charge it 3 times a day.

My *MUST HAVE* needs are relatively modest:

Root access - I mean, this is probably a given for all of us.
Linux friendly - I have no access to a Windows computer. From what I have read, some phones require a Windows computer and a proprietary software to unlock and root.
Aftermarket ROMS - Dirty Unicorns was my preferred ROM, but I have been on Lineage for the past year.
AFFORDABLE! I have two teenage daughters and a wife. They're killing me people! So lets say $300 absolute max budget.
T-Mobile network - I live in the US and T-Mobile is my provider.
My *WOULD LIKE* needs are getting harder to find:

Good low light camera - It has to be on par with the Pixel 3 camera. I wouldn't think this is a tough thing to beat since my phone came out in 2018.
3.5mm headphone jack - even though I use it less and less, I do find many times that I wish my Pixel had it. I have a really old phone that I only use as a MP3 player when mowing grass or on the motorcycle.
16:9 Aspect Ratio - This just seems to fit comfortably in a front pocket. I don't carry a attache case or backpack. I don't want to have a 20:9 phone digging into my leg when I sit down.
SDCard - I haven't had this in years, but with my data port problems, I wish I had it. If not, I can continue doing the wireless transfers/backups overnight.
I am not a gamer, unless you count Pinochle or the match 3 jewel games you play on the toilet. I don't watch movies often, just when on a treadmill. More often than not I have access to chargers most of the day, so monster battery life is not vital.

I hope that is enough information, I've never asked for help in choosing a phone before. I really appreciate any suggestions. Thanks in advance!

**EDIT**
I almost forgot! I really do not like the curved edges on many phones. While not a deal breaker, I honestly hate curved displays and much prefer flat. I also do not care if there are visible bevels. My phone is always in a case with raised edges to protect the screen.


----------



## saadtarik (Jun 21, 2022)

Hi guys, Im looking to buy either Poco f3 or Mi 11 lite 5g NE but not sure which one to go for. Im getting both at same price. 

I like mi 11's sleek design and i'm not a hardcore gamer. I do like tinkering with my phone and want to try custom roms on which ever phone i get. Any suggestions on what i should go for ?


----------



## Tuddynumnums (Jun 23, 2022)

So I tend to buy phones mostly for portable games and emulators so I can play things like C&C, the entire point is im trying to ditch the S5 for something new thats around 200-350$CAD and Battery life while gaming is a huge deal and possibly easily replacable batteries so I can carry extras with android 12 at least and obviously a headphone jack.


----------



## NeoSonic (Jun 25, 2022)

Hi all,

Can anyone recommend a device for me? The charging port on my device has broken so I need something new ASAP.

I'm looking for something in the £200-£250 price range, could be tempted to £300 at a push.

Any device with 5G, USB C & a 3.5mm jack will do.

My main goal is to have a device that is rootable & actually supported with custom roms to be able to future proof it.

There are a few devices out there that fit the bill from Oppo & Xiaomi like the Redmi Note 10 Pro & such but I'm struggling to find anything about custom roms on the devices that I have found.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Fytdyh (Jun 26, 2022)

pra1shiv said:


> Hi Respected XDA-community members
> 
> June-2022
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Who told you you have to pay to unlock bootloader? Or that Xiaomi isnt allowing bootloader unlocks? Given that Xiaomi is the complete opposite of that. Oh well. Now, every smartphone out there needs to have the developer option OEM unlock activated in order to unlock it. It is not that your phone refused to flash, is a security functionality. How secure would be any phone if it allowed me to dirty flash a rom in order to access your data? 

As for a suggestion, see realme gt Neo 2


----------



## Fytdyh (Jun 26, 2022)

Arrovil said:


> Hi, could you please suggest new phone to replace my old Xiaomi Mi A1.
> Usage:
> 
> primary - web, messengers, music
> ...

Click to collapse



Redmi note 11 pro


----------



## Fytdyh (Jun 26, 2022)

LeDavida said:


> Hello, I've previously asked about a phone to choose, after a long research (I'm interested in AR and the tool Depth API) I'm between two options:
> 
> *Xiaomi Redmi Note 10*
> Pros:
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for motorola


----------



## Fytdyh (Jun 26, 2022)

Coldbreeze16 said:


> I have a Galaxy S21 Plus for nearly 1.5 years and a couple of months back a vertical green bar appeared. Yesterday, another one appeared so in thinking, this is gonna progress. Screen replacement cost is 17000₹. So I'm thinking about getting a new one instead.
> 
> My only requirement is a good camera on the unit. Processing power or screen doesn't matter (my S21+ has stayed at HD resolution 60Hz since purchase). I wanted Pixel 6 but it isn't available in India officially and Google's service is sketchy. I've been thinking either Vivo X70 Pro or Vivo X80 (not pro). I can go up to Xiaomi 12 Pro but I don't see much difference between the in terms of photos. Please suggest any other phones too in 40k-60k range if more suitable.

Click to collapse



You could also try getting a mid range one and use a Google camera port. Saves quite a bit on the cash and you get a very good camera.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jun 26, 2022)

5746_RTS said:


> Hi All!
> I need to upgrade my phone to a 5G compatible phone. since my carrier (Tmobile) has been sending me messages saying July 1, my phone will no longer work on their system. I have been using Lineage Discovery 19 on a Sony Xperia Xa2 Ultra (H3223).
> 
> What is the best 5G phone that will work on a secure/private custom ROM? I would love suggestions! I do use the camera quite a bit, and use the phone for note taking and with business. Privacy is important.
> Thank you in advance!

Click to collapse



Great security and privacy? Go with an iPhone. These are the best at this. A custom rom is a less secure choice, even compared with a stock ROM.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jun 26, 2022)

marriedman said:


> Greetings all!
> 
> I can't believe I have come to the point where I need help deciding on a phone. I used to be up-to-date on everything, but there is literally so much out there now and I have so much going on personally, I just can't keep up. I am a long time Android user (since the early days of CyanogenMod) and I have always favored the Nexus/Pixel lines as well as the OnePlus phones. Ease of rooting is paramount to me. I usually get used flagship phones since they tend to have the best support here on XDA. I really like phones that people tinker a lot with.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why not go for a midrange smartphone? Got headphone jack, got micro sd, use gcam port for low light photography. Go for a Oneplus nord Ce 2


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 26, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Great security and privacy? Go with an iPhone. These are the best at this. A custom rom is a less secure choice, even compared with a stock ROM.

Click to collapse



He did say a "secure / private custom ROM" which I would assume he means something like GrapheneOS, iPhone are definitely not "The Best", especially regarding Privacy. Also, if you Jailbreak an iPhone, security goes down the drain, which is what most people complain about Android security,  as custom ROMs normally go hand-in-hand with rooted devices, and iPhone is much less involved with custom ROMs.


5746_RTS said:


> Hi All!
> I need to upgrade my phone to a 5G compatible phone. since my carrier (Tmobile) has been sending me messages saying July 1, my phone will no longer work on their system. I have been using Lineage Discovery 19 on a Sony Xperia Xa2 Ultra (H3223).
> 
> What is the best 5G phone that will work on a *secure/private custom ROM*? I would love suggestions! I do use the camera quite a bit, and use the phone for note taking and with business. Privacy is important.
> Thank you in advance!

Click to collapse


----------



## Fytdyh (Jun 26, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> He did say a "secure / private custom ROM" which I would assume he means something like GrapheneOS, iPhone are definitely not "The Best", especially regarding Privacy. Also, if you Jailbreak an iPhone, security goes down the drain, which is what most people complain about Android security,  as custom ROMs normally go hand-in-hand with rooted devices, and iPhone is much less involved with custom ROMs.

Click to collapse



But how secure is the graphene os? After all you already unlocked the bootloader. And given that, couldn't a malware app get root access?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 26, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> But how secure is the graphene os? After all you already unlocked the bootloader. And given that, couldn't a malware app get root access?

Click to collapse



No. Two things to note.

GrapheneOS has been built SPECIFICALLY with security and privacy at front of mind.
Once you flash the ROM (or any custom ROM &/or recovery) , you can re-lock the bootloader.


----------



## marriedman (Jun 26, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Why not go for a midrange smartphone? Got headphone jack, got micro sd, use gcam port for low light photography. Go for a Oneplus nord Ce 2

Click to collapse



Thanks for replying! I am not opposed to a midrange phone, however flagship phones tend to have a larger developer community and a greater chance of having a root solution & custom rom. 

That phone you recommended doesn't seem bad, but with a MediaTek processor it isn't likely to get custom roms. From what I can tell, that phone is a Europe/UK phone too.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jun 26, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> No. Two things to note.
> 
> GrapheneOS has been built SPECIFICALLY with security and privacy at front of mind.
> Once you flash the ROM (or any custom ROM &/or recovery) , you can re-lock the bootloader.

Click to collapse



You can relock the bootloader with a custom rom? Isn't this a guaranteed way of hard bricking your device?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Fytdyh (Jun 26, 2022)

marriedman said:


> Thanks for replying! I am not opposed to a midrange phone, however flagship phones tend to have a larger developer community and a greater chance of having a root solution & custom rom.
> 
> That phone you recommended doesn't seem bad, but with a MediaTek processor it isn't likely to get custom roms. From what I can tell, that phone is a Europe/UK phone too.

Click to collapse



I ve got a Xiaomi Redmi Note 8 pro. Running mediatek. It got around 40 roms and 2-3 custom kernels. That might be an Europe phone only. No idea what smartphone selection is available/isn't available for Americans.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 26, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> You can relock the bootloader with a custom rom? Isn't this a guaranteed way of hard bricking your device?

Click to collapse



Yes, you can unlock, flash a custom ROM, and then re-lock your bootloader again.  No, it will not brick your phone NB This is generally accepted, but there is bound to be possibly one exception, but it would be an exception. What it does do is that you wont be able to flash updates, without unlocking the bootloader again, which in turn wipes your data. I learnt that the hard way  It just means you have to make sure to do a backup first. However, when you choose a path of security and privacy, you have explicitly chosen to not do things the "easy way".


----------



## marriedman (Jul 5, 2022)

marriedman said:


> Greetings all!
> 
> I can't believe I have come to the point where I need help deciding on a phone. I used to be up-to-date on everything, but there is literally so much out there now and I have so much going on personally, I just can't keep up. I am a long time Android user (since the early days of CyanogenMod) and I have always favored the Nexus/Pixel lines as well as the OnePlus phones. Ease of rooting is paramount to me. I usually get used flagship phones since they tend to have the best support here on XDA. I really like phones that people tinker a lot with.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just in case anyone is interested in a follow-up to my post because of similar situation - I ended up buying a Oneplus 8T refurb. It's a name I know and I have an excellent track record with them. I did not get my "Would Like" list, but that's why it called a "would like"! There is currently a lot of 8T's on ebay so the prices were nice and competitive.  I got the 12GB RAM/256GB storage version for well under my budget.

I had seriously considered the Oneplus 6T because of the crazy support it still has and the 3.5mm jack, but they are still going for about what I paid for the 8T. The Samsung S20 FE was also a consideration, but prices were just too high and I never did find a root method that didn't require Windows. 

Thanks to everyone who chimed in on my question!


----------



## Miaua (Jul 10, 2022)

I have plan to buy Realme 9 Pro+.
It has Android 12, Dimensity 920 cpu and Sony IMX766 main sensor.
Can someone verify if HedgeCam 2 works on it? I mostly take 7 shot exposure brackets in DNG, will it work? The default camera app has fastest shutter speed 1/8000. What is actually fastest shutter speed? My Nokia 6.1 goes up to 1/108790 sec which is good for bright clouds in HDR.


----------



## ParrSt (Jul 11, 2022)

I have loved Samsung for a LONG time.  Well when they stopped being developer friendly, I grew sourer on them.  I just got my wife an S10 and I can't even add an SD card to it.  I am done with Samsung.  Can anyone recommend a developer friendly phone that easily allows custom ROMs to be installed?  I don't want to break the bank and don't need a top end phone, just don't know what is out there anymore.  I typically find a ROM I like and stick with it.  I have a Galaxy not 8 with a 2 boot-loader but am starting to get notices that my version of android will no longer be supported.

Thanks.
Bob


----------



## SigmundDroid (Jul 11, 2022)

Don't know about dev friendly but I usally check these two pages when I am about to pick the next phone:
https://wiki.lineageos.org/devices/
https://stats.lineageos.org/

Fun Fact: After having my screen broken I switched to modular phones and got an FP3. On paper an excellent choice... just finding parts and accessories is the proverbial pain


----------



## Fytdyh (Jul 13, 2022)

ParrSt said:


> I have loved Samsung for a LONG time.  Well when they stopped being developer friendly, I grew sourer on them.  I just got my wife an S10 and I can't even add an SD card to it.  I am done with Samsung.  Can anyone recommend a developer friendly phone that easily allows custom ROMs to be installed?  I don't want to break the bank and don't need a top end phone, just don't know what is out there anymore.  I typically find a ROM I like and stick with it.  I have a Galaxy not 8 with a 2 boot-loader but am starting to get notices that my version of android will no longer be supported.
> 
> Thanks.
> Bob

Click to collapse



See Xiaomi. Their redmi series are affordable and custom ROM supported


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jul 13, 2022)

ParrSt said:


> I have loved Samsung for a LONG time.  Well when they stopped being developer friendly, I grew sourer on them.  I just got my wife an S10 and I can't even add an SD card to it.  I am done with Samsung.  Can anyone recommend a developer friendly phone that easily allows custom ROMs to be installed?  I don't want to break the bank and don't need a top end phone, just don't know what is out there anymore.  I typically find a ROM I like and stick with it.  I have a Galaxy not 8 with a 2 boot-loader but am starting to get notices that my version of android will no longer be supported.
> 
> Thanks.
> Bob

Click to collapse



some phones will be easier to install custom ROMs, however, remember, that newer versions of android are more difficult, not just Samsung. I have a Pixel 4a, and there is no stable TWRP for the device, which used to be the vehicle to easily install customs ROMs. Pixel devices are usually heavily supported by the dev community, but not so much on this one, and people are now moving onto the pixel 6 

Although I wouldn't say there are a heap of custom ROMs for it, you only need to find one good one, unless you are a flashaholic. I got it as it was basically a cheap Samsung S10e; which I was eyeing for a while, but could not justify the price.


----------



## mon0theist (Jul 14, 2022)

Hello all,

I've got a LG V30+ that seems to be on it's last days, so I'm trying to figure out what I should get as a replacement. 

My biggest concern is getting something with an unlockable bootloader, is rootable, and has a decent selection of custom ROMs. I realize this seems to be getting less common as time goes on.

In terms of hardware performance, camera, etc. as long as it's an upgrade from the V30+ I'm fine with it. I greatly prefer an SD card slot as well.

I was thinking perhaps the Exynos variant of the Note 10+ (SM-N975F/DS specifically) since it's officially supported by LineageOS, but I'm not sure if I can get one in the US. Even though I'm in the US I prefer to get the Global Unlocked variants of phones whenever possible.

Is there a better choice than the SM-N975F/DS? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jhyrachy (Jul 18, 2022)

Hello!
I have a Xiaomi Mi9T (not pro).
His battery is almost dead and since changing it will cost me ~50€ (I paid the phone 300€ in 2019) I was thinking of changing it instead.

My budget is ~350/400€.
I was watching the Motorola Edge 30 (360€), but I would like something with a "good" (for this price range) camera.
I was also checking the Samsung A53s (~350€), but I read mixed reviews.

others suggestions?


----------



## AsaSpades (Jul 20, 2022)

Hey everyone, I need a little insight. Sorry for the long post. So I've been a member of the XDA forums since Android first came out but have not been as active recently. I have always rooted my devices, but of course as phones become more locked down every year, it has become more and more difficult. I am currently on an overseas version of the Galaxy S9+ that I use in the US on Verizon. It is rooted and has an unlocked bootloader. Since it's not a 5G phone, by next year, I will need to upgrade to a 5G device. What are my options for root able devices that I can still unlock the bootloader for? I was considering or hoping to order a carrier unlocked Hong Kong or Korean Note 20 Ultra or S21 Ultra and use it on the US Verizon network but then found out that the 5G bands are different and I wasn't sure if the bootloader would already be locked. So now I have been considering the Pixel 6 Pro or the One Plus 10 Pro but if I purchased either of those from the manufacturer as a carrier unlocked phone, would I still be able to get 5G on Verizon? What are my options for good devices that can still be rooted and hopefully get the bootloader unlocked? I know root isn't as useful as it used to be but I'm stuck in my ways. Any info is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Fytdyh (Jul 21, 2022)

mon0theist said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've got a LG V30+ that seems to be on it's last days, so I'm trying to figure out what I should get as a replacement.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Would suggest Xiaomi, but I don't know how available is that in states. See motorola moto g100


----------



## Fytdyh (Jul 21, 2022)

Jhyrachy said:


> Hello!
> I have a Xiaomi Mi9T (not pro).
> His battery is almost dead and since changing it will cost me ~50€ (I paid the phone 300€ in 2019) I was thinking of changing it instead.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Xiaomi poco f4


----------



## Fytdyh (Jul 21, 2022)

AsaSpades said:


> Hey everyone, I need a little insight. Sorry for the long post. So I've been a member of the XDA forums since Android first came out but have not been as active recently. I have always rooted my devices, but of course as phones become more locked down every year, it has become more and more difficult. I am currently on an overseas version of the Galaxy S9+ that I use in the US on Verizon. It is rooted and has an unlocked bootloader. Since it's not a 5G phone, by next year, I will need to upgrade to a 5G device. What are my options for root able devices that I can still unlock the bootloader for? I was considering or hoping to order a carrier unlocked Hong Kong or Korean Note 20 Ultra or S21 Ultra and use it on the US Verizon network but then found out that the 5G bands are different and I wasn't sure if the bootloader would already be locked. So now I have been considering the Pixel 6 Pro or the One Plus 10 Pro but if I purchased either of those from the manufacturer as a carrier unlocked phone, would I still be able to get 5G on Verizon? What are my options for good devices that can still be rooted and hopefully get the bootloader unlocked? I know root isn't as useful as it used to be but I'm stuck in my ways. Any info is appreciated. Thanks

Click to collapse



Is there a specific reason why you need root? Some utility or some apps that you didn't find a non root replacement? Have you tried Shinzuku? (https://www.xda-developers.com/shizuku/?)


----------



## AsaSpades (Jul 22, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Is there a specific reason why you need root? Some utility or some apps that you didn't find a non root replacement? Have you tried Shinzuku? (https://www.xda-developers.com/shizuku/?)

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply. I am dead set on keeping root if I can. I have already considered not having it but there are apps and utilities that I use that require it, and I love being able to edit almost anything. Practical? Not really nowadays but hey, that's me. Unfortunately I'm not interested in trying Shinzuku which is why I posted on this thread for opinions on which phone to buy, not to be deterred into something else.


----------



## saurabhchavan134 (Jul 22, 2022)

Jhyrachy said:


> Hello!
> I have a Xiaomi Mi9T (not pro).
> His battery is almost dead and since changing it will cost me ~50€ (I paid the phone 300€ in 2019) I was thinking of changing it instead.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,
Please update this thread if you find anything. I too have similar requirements as yours. My primary requirements is good gcam support for a phone in budgetish-midrange category (lower the price rhe better). And secondary is good custom rom support.


----------



## Jhyrachy (Jul 22, 2022)

saurabhchavan134 said:


> Hi,
> Please update this thread if you find anything. I too have similar requirements as yours. My primary requirements is good gcam support for a phone in budgetish-midrange category (lower the price rhe better). And secondary is good custom rom support.

Click to collapse



I ended up buying the Samsung S21FE 6/128Gb because it was on sale for 399€

3 major android version and 5 years of security update are so good for that price


----------



## ajmc1 (Jul 23, 2022)

Hi could someone pls suggest which phone should i buy?
Rs.31482/- iqoo neo6
Rs.35757/- mi 11t pro
Rs.35793/- samsung s20 fe


----------



## Fytdyh (Jul 23, 2022)

ajmc1 said:


> Hi could someone pls suggest which phone should i buy?
> Rs.31482/- iqoo neo6
> Rs.35757/- mi 11t pro
> Rs.35793/- samsung s20 fe

Click to collapse



go for mi 11t pro


----------



## mrdivi (Jul 24, 2022)

Help me decide rog 5s or poco f4 gt. Rog 5s promotions until 31st july so its cheaper atm.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Fytdyh (Jul 24, 2022)

mrdivi said:


> Help me decide rog 5s or poco f4 gt. Rog 5s promotions until 31st july so its cheaper atm.

Click to collapse



go for rog 5s


----------



## diana11 (Jul 25, 2022)

Hi, my phone is a note8. I use the stylus a lot for writing (studying languages and math).

But I'm tired of bad battery life. Anyway, the battery of my note8 is practically over and I need a new phone.

My needs in order of priority:
1) the best battery life + fast charging combo.

2) Good for running tomb raider games with PPSSPP emulator.

3) good for writing (if I use a stylus, that it is responsive to it)

4) less than, say 1000 euros. Not refurbished, as I'm afraid a refurbished phone will already have decreased its battery life.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Fytdyh (Jul 25, 2022)

diana11 said:


> Hi, my phone is a note8. I use the stylus a lot for writing (studying languages and math).
> 
> But I'm tired of bad battery life. Anyway, the battery of my note8 is practically over and I need a new phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



see the samsung s22 ultra and s21 ultra. both are compatible with the s-pen, which might be better for writing.


----------



## christiebunny (Jul 26, 2022)

My old Pixel 3xl is dying, so trying to find a verizon compatible, twrp/magisk compatible phone, preferably w/ 6+in screen and 6+gb ram...  does such a beast exist anymore?


----------



## Fytdyh (Jul 26, 2022)

christiebunny said:


> My old Pixel 3xl is dying, so trying to find a verizon compatible, twrp/magisk compatible phone, preferably w/ 6+in screen and 6+gb ram...  does such a beast exist anymore?

Click to collapse



pixel 6 pro


----------



## christiebunny (Jul 26, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> pixel 6 pro

Click to collapse



The 6 Pro looks amazing, but I was under the impression the 6 & 6 Pro had a _lot_ of hardware bugs?

And apparently there's no TWRP fir the 6/6 Pro, either?


----------



## Fytdyh (Jul 27, 2022)

christiebunny said:


> The 6 Pro looks amazing, but I was under the impression the 6 & 6 Pro had a _lot_ of hardware bugs?
> 
> And apparently there's no TWRP fir the 6/6 Pro, either?

Click to collapse



the phone is still new, give it a few months. for sure official twrp will drop. and about those bugs, seem the worse of them had been fixed. afterall, this is the latest pixel flagship, i expect by the end of the year it would be a very good functional phone. 









						Google Pixel 6, 6 Pro, & 6a new updates, bugs, issues, problems tracker
					

A detailed & continuously updated round-up of everything related to Google Pixel 6, 6 Pro, & 6a updates, bugs, issues, & problems.




					piunikaweb.com


----------



## christiebunny (Jul 27, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> the phone is still new, give it a few months. for sure official twrp will drop. and about those bugs, seem the worse of them had been fixed. afterall, this is the latest pixel flagship, i expect by the end of the year it would be a very good functional phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good point, it's a bit newer than I though— and it fits the bill, thank you!


----------



## josiahg52 (Jul 27, 2022)

I have a Samsung S9 960U1 on AT&T. I purchased it on eBay a few years ago. Its been good for me. I wouldn't be thinking of another phone but I dropped my S9 in a parking lot a few weeks ago and the screen has a chip and crack in it. First time I've broken a screen since I've owned a cell phone, including all the smartphones I've owned since the Motorola i1 I bought in 2010. I used to root every phone I had and would like to again.

My requirements for a new phone are:

1) Memory Card Slot
Would like support for at least 128GB. Higher support is acceptable.

2) 3.5mm audio jack
I like the option of a physical connection with having to use any other adapters.

3) Rootable with ROM support
I have experience with one-click, TWRP, Cyanogen, etc., been rooting since my Epic 4G Touch. Before that, it was setting bits and bytes on Motorola flip-phones like the Razor V3.

4) 64GB or greater device storage

5) Device performance at least on par or similar to the S9 I have now. I don't need a screaming fast phone.

6) Would prefer something with less than or close to a 6" screen but bigger is acceptable to me since everyone else seems to want a tablet for a phone and that's where the market went.

7) Must be compatible with AT&T.

I've been perusing the OnePlus Nord offerings. They're not powerhouses but I like the price. I recently saw a BLU phone at Best Buy. I've looked at Nokia and Motorola phones also. I also know there are some Samsung phones that can be rooted and have ROM available. The other option is to repair my S9, of course, and continue to live without root. Thank you for any advice.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jul 28, 2022)

christiebunny said:


> The 6 Pro looks amazing, but I was under the impression the 6 & 6 Pro had a _lot_ of hardware bugs?
> 
> And apparently there's no TWRP fir the 6/6 Pro, either?

Click to collapse




Fytdyh said:


> the phone is still new, give it a few months. for sure official twrp will drop. and about those bugs, seem the worse of them had been fixed. afterall, this is the latest pixel flagship, i expect by the end of the year it would be a very good functional phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I bought a Pixel 4a a few years ago, partly because i believed it would have the best dev support; such as TWRP. Still to this day there is no fully functional TWRP. Part of the problem I think is caused by the constant upgrades and associated changes to the software, associated with new android versions applied to pixel devices. Living on the bleeding edge is a double edged sword.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 28, 2022)

christiebunny said:


> The 6 Pro looks amazing, but I was under the impression it had a _lot_ of hardware bugs?

Click to collapse



Meh... don't get me started.
A low volume of production plays against it.


DiamondJohn said:


> I bought a Pixel 4a a few years ago, partly because i believed it would have the best dev support; suyh as TWRP. Still to this day there is no fully functional TWRP. Part of the problem I think is caused by the constant upgrades and associated changes to the software, associated with new android versions applied to pixel devices. Living oin the bleeding edge is a double edged sword.

Click to collapse



I don't know about Pixels but with Samsung the first thing I do once I have a good stable platform is disable updates.  I learned long ago that upgrades/updates can and do break things.  If you're constantly upgrading you get less time to enjoy the device.  
Hype and distraction are 2 common annoying philosophies Google and Samsung share. All I care about is something that runs reliably and fulfills its mission with minimal maintenance.


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Jul 29, 2022)

*Moderator Announcement*

Thread has been cleaned from off-topic posts or more precisely the last eight posts. The subject of this thread is "**What phone should I buy next?** -- Not sure what device to buy?". If you like to discuss topics like rooting, back-ups etc. I'm convinced there're already suitable threads available to do this. I appreciate your understanding.

Regards
Oswald Boelcke
Senior Moderator


----------



## Userisroot (Jul 30, 2022)

just looking for an android 8 and below phone that is good for rooting


----------



## PsalmEquipt (Jul 30, 2022)

Hi, HTC phones are mostly a few years old and are popular for rooting.
Perhaps these on eBay.
Dave


----------



## techack (Jul 30, 2022)

what possible use cases for old phones do u have in mind?

Others may also get some idea


----------



## Userisroot (Jul 30, 2022)

PsalmEquipt said:


> Hi, HTC phones are mostly a few years old and are popular for rooting.
> Perhaps these on eBay.
> Dave

Click to collapse



Thanks for the link, definitely will consider these phones.


----------



## Puufa (Aug 1, 2022)

Hi guys, I’m looking for a phone for travel purposes. The main priority is to have an excellent camera for shooting some memorable travel photos and videos. My max budget would be 500 Euros but the cheaper the better. I might even consider buying second hand/refurbished. I’m not into gaming so the performance doesn’t matter much.

My current phone measures at 156.7 x 78.8 x 8.1 mm (6.17 x 3.10 x 0.32 in) and the new phone should be roughly the same or slightly smaller.

Must have:
-excellent camera (also in low light and zoom)
-good battery life
-dual SIM
-headphone jack (I _might_ reconsider though)
-fingerprint scanner

Would like:
-SD card slot
-call recording
-long term OS updates and/or custom ROM friendly
-decent repairability (esp. battery replacement)
-water and dust resistant
-maybe 5G for future proofing

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## xunholyx (Aug 3, 2022)

Puufa said:


> Hi guys, I’m looking for a phone for travel purposes. The main priority is to have an excellent camera for shooting some memorable travel photos and videos. My max budget would be 500 Euros but the cheaper the better. I might even consider buying second hand/refurbished. I’m not into gaming so the performance doesn’t matter much.
> 
> My current phone measures at 156.7 x 78.8 x 8.1 mm (6.17 x 3.10 x 0.32 in) and the new phone should be roughly the same or slightly smaller.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You won't get SD card support, but you'll get everything else you mentioned with a Pixel 5. It still has over a year of updates coming and has 128gb of internal storage, so not having expandable storage/SD card support shouldn't be an issue. You can pick one up for less than $200USD (I just looked and found a couple for $160)


----------



## Puufa (Aug 3, 2022)

xunholyx said:


> You won't get SD card support, but you'll get everything else you mentioned with a Pixel 5. It still has over a year of updates coming and has 128gb of internal storage, so not having expandable storage/SD card support shouldn't be an issue. You can pick one up for less than $200USD (I just looked and found a couple for $160)

Click to collapse



Thanks! I could live without the SD card but as far as I can see Pixel 5 doesn't support dual physical SIM cards which for me is an essential feature when I travel abroad...


----------



## TomDavid25 (Aug 3, 2022)

What is the best gaming phone?​
Hi,
I am looking for the best gaming smartphone.
I want that you guys suggest me the best phone which is specially for gaming.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Hitti2 (Aug 5, 2022)

looking with bootloader unlock, recovery twrp, rootable "magisk", sd card slot powerful smartphone with xda development roms support etc.


----------



## Vibler (Aug 6, 2022)

What phone/hardware with 48 or 50MP + optical zoom + good alternative ROM?


Dear XDA community,

right now the situation is like this:

2x Huawai 6P (both LinageOS flashed 1) offline/only for music 2) for actual phoning / sms / signal)

1x S21 Ultra (for good camera)

would like to simplify 

and reduce on phones

what phone+goodCam+ROM can be recommended?

(camera should be at least 48MP + optical zoom 

thanks! 

PS: up to now LinageOS behaves "okayish" on the Nexus (speed + stability https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...nexus-6p-angler.4012099/page-28#post-86013209)

but far from perfect (it boots faster because of FBE but uses more resources than previous versions = slower = can not open too many apps, sometimes need to restart to clean up 3GB of RAM, some times can not take phone calls... !? (it rings but the screen just would not react? too slow?)

PS: also the up to now best music player app found was VLC  (any recommendations on that?)


----------



## Bruh2204 (Aug 7, 2022)

Hi guys,

So currently I am on an Iphone XR which my brother gave me as a gift a few months back and I am overall pretty happy with my experience, but the battery life just sucks in comparison to my old Poco X3 NFC. I knew that going in because ofc it would be worse since the battery of the Iphone is 2000 mAh smaller but my Poco phone started to glitch and generally not work as well anymore so i took the iphone. Now the thing is, the battery health of the Iphone going in was at 87% and is now at 82%, but i dont think that changing the battery would make a dramatic difference since a friend of mine with a new iphone 12 pro is barely making through a day. So my question is, do you guys think i should try changing the battery at an apple store to see if there is an improvement or should i just get a new phone? If it is the new phone, my budget is only at around 300€ right now so it would probably be an android midranger. Would there be any android midrangers at that pricepoint that can match the soc performance of the iphone?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## MK – The Maniac Helper (Aug 10, 2022)

Based on the following suggestion by apparently-experienced forumite that I would have a far-higher chance to get a useful answer here, and believing them on their premise — I am cross-linking my ingenious thread therein as a reply here:


galaxys said:


> Hi, here's XDA's main What Phone thread... maybe some info there:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




*Addendum/P.S.*( new information) In spite of not-insignificant failings of HMD® Global's TA-1325 over realme®'s 2+ years older RMX1801, I am also open to continue using the former if there is some flash/root available which is guaranteed to give me so-called SuperUser option[s] to activate IRNSS( L5-bands only, for the near bka foreseeable future) without avoidable-costs, which excludes stuff like negligible increase in battery-consumption[ — once manufacturer's warranty expires and thereby, the resale value of my phone automatically goes down].


----------



## ruq (Aug 13, 2022)

Best rugged phone with best cameras? Preferrably at least a fair bit under a $1,000, and verizon carrier support.

My sister does a lot of outdoor work and needs it to last through hell and back.


----------



## Deathwishr (Aug 14, 2022)

So, right now I'm torn between Poco F4 and Mi 11t Pro.

I'm not much of a mobile gamer, but I do ocasionally get hooked on some games, also, I intent to use some emulators with the new phone, so there's that.

Camera quality is somewhat important, but not THAT big deal.

I'm okay with the other specs of both, since that's the two phones I have narrowed down for choice.

But any suggestions at the same price range are welcome too!


----------



## I'm_with_Chuck (Aug 16, 2022)

I hope I'm where I thought I'm supposed be, I have trouble reading blue on black. I be looking for phones preloaded alternative OS, suggestions anyone.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 16, 2022)

I'm_with_Chuck said:


> I hope I'm where I thought I'm supposed be, I have trouble reading blue on black. I be looking for phones preloaded alternative OS, suggestions anyone.

Click to collapse



Samsung has an Accessibility section in its settings.  This is from my Note 10+ running on Pie.


----------



## Spaceboy60 (Aug 17, 2022)

Looking for phone with:

5g
MicroSD 
Headphone jack 
90hz refresh minimum 
190 grams maximum weight
Custom ROM support 
£400 maximum 

Was looking at nord ce 2 which is root able but as yet no custom ROMs.


----------



## ulti_fd (Aug 18, 2022)

Thanks in advance to anyone that can help.

Must haves:
-unlockable bootloader
-US phone, carrier unlocked
-headphone jack
-can run at least android 11
-Less than 300$ (I am okay with buying refurbished!)

Nice to haves, but not necessary:
-Not big (under 6.1in diagonal)
-fingerprint reader
-5G

If it's not listed above, I probably don't care about it.
The only phone I can buy *new* I've found that fits this bill oneplus n200 or n20, with the caveat that they're far bigger than I'd like. Again, I am fine buying refurbished. I'm slightly paranoid about getting a pixel since I don't trust even google's hardware under a custom os, but if that ends up being the best choice then so be it.


----------



## GhosX (Aug 18, 2022)

hi all , please help me,
i am looking for smartphone with :

1. NFC (well the future is now)
2. minimum 4G/ VoLTE
3. Stable OS + app compatibility , not obsolete or compatibility app issue for 4 or 5 year
3. Durability (battery good for minimum 3 years , display durable)

bonus
1. not hot
2. light like galaxy S4


i don't care about gaming, benchmark score, ram size, camera quality, storage size, jack port, sd slot, multiple sim , security update 

note :
- i never gaming on phone and rarely watch video (youtube /IG/Tiktok/FB/netfilx etc) , only call / chat / banking apps / read news 
- not doing flash ROM and another extra work, just buy and it works no issue


thank you very much


----------



## vfool (Aug 20, 2022)

Which new smartphone should I buy for easy modding and rom availability?


----------



## madonnaragu (Aug 21, 2022)

*Looking for that perfect Android phone - does it exist? Features I need + rugged build + fast charging.*

These are the features I need:

- Live photo (automatically records 1.5 sec before and after you press the shutter, like on iPhone/Samsung/LG)
- Knock-on option (wake the screen up by double-tapping)
- Edge lighting option (the edge of the screen lights up for notifications)
- AOD with all 3rd party notification icons

Plus, good quality build (no plastic), good camera and fast charging (60W+). 6.6-6.7'' screen.

Samsung S22+ & Google Pixel Pro have all these features, but charge slowly. OnePlus 10 pro charges fast but is missing live photo.

Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## thestupiddev-chris (Aug 23, 2022)

Im planning to get a lumia 950 (for 180pln so thats around 45usd)
Any better windows phone that can:
*run windows 10 mobile
 good camera
 fast with games/websites
 normal screen size*
and
*has the time thing when turned off*


----------



## Nokia 1100 (Aug 23, 2022)

rooted phones under 80k indian rupees because i need help in deciding and purchasing it and also later root and use a custom rom. Any ideas?


----------



## FrozenMushroom (Aug 24, 2022)

Xiaomi 12S Pro or OnePlus 10Pro? OnePlus is about 150 dollars cheaper for the same memory/storage option in my area. So what should I buy


----------



## spamerobaldomero (Aug 24, 2022)

After 2 years of intensive usage of my oneplus 7t pro, this summer its battery suddently died so I had to replace it, that was imo like the first signal of my phone to tell me hey I need to rest xD
Now I'm looking for another android fully customizable with rom (had lineage installed) to focus mainly on privacy and security, besides the gain on performance and battery and more options to tweak ofc
My first option is the pixel 6 pro but even at second hand it is a bit expensive to me right now, so what other phones do you recommend me?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 24, 2022)

FrozenMushroom said:


> Xiaomi 12S Pro or OnePlus 10Pro? OnePlus is about 150 dollars cheaper for the same memory/storage option in my area. So what should I buy

Click to collapse



xiaomi. oneplus has a bad reputation for now, for bad smartphone quality. check jerryrig


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 24, 2022)

Nokia 1100 said:


> rooted phones under 80k indian rupees because i need help in deciding and purchasing it and also later root and use a custom rom. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



xiaomi redmi note 8 pro


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 24, 2022)

thestupiddev-chris said:


> Im planning to get a lumia 950 (for 180pln so thats around 45usd)
> Any better windows phone that can:
> *run windows 10 mobile*
> *good camera*
> ...

Click to collapse



has the time thing when turned off *= *always on display

how about an android phone with square home launcher ? besides, windows 10 mobile is dead. you expect games to find there ? also, do tell what means normal screen size. for me, a 6.8 inch smartphone is normal


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 24, 2022)

vfool said:


> Which new smartphone should I buy for easy modding and rom availability?

Click to collapse



google pixel 6 pro


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 24, 2022)

GhosX said:


> hi all , please help me,
> i am looking for smartphone with :
> 
> 1. NFC (well the future is now)
> ...

Click to collapse



pixel 4a


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 24, 2022)

I'm_with_Chuck said:


> I hope I'm where I thought I'm supposed be, I have trouble reading blue on black. I be looking for phones preloaded alternative OS, suggestions anyone.

Click to collapse



so you are looking for smartphones with custom roms based on android, or totally a different operating system than ios and android ?


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 24, 2022)

spamerobaldomero said:


> After 2 years of intensive usage of my oneplus 7t pro, this summer its battery suddently died so I had to replace it, that was imo like the first signal of my phone to tell me hey I need to rest xD
> Now I'm looking for another android fully customizable with rom (had lineage installed) to focus mainly on privacy and security, besides the gain on performance and battery and more options to tweak ofc
> My first option is the pixel 6 pro but even at second hand it is a bit expensive to me right now, so what other phones do you recommend me?
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



while lineage might be ok for privacy, /e/OS is better. you could check here to pick a smartphone


			Smartphone Selector


----------



## I'm_with_Chuck (Aug 24, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> so you are looking for smartphones with custom roms based on android, or totally a different operating system than ios and android ?

Click to collapse



Actually had not thought of other OSes than ones based on Android. I'm sorta looking for a long life with security updates more than gooGle gives. At 78 I want to learn once and just use it as long as possible.


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 24, 2022)

I'm_with_Chuck said:


> Actually had not thought of other OSes than ones based on Android. I'm sorta looking for a long life with security updates more than gooGle gives. At 78 I want to learn once and just use it as long as possible.

Click to collapse



If thats the case, my advice would be to just stick to mid range smartphones. And every 5 years you could simply sell the old one and buy a new one. Custom roms need a lot of mantainance, Google plays a game of cat and mouse with developers. Who knows, maybe tomorrow that app you like to use will refuse to run. If you live anywhere but USA, check redmi series. If you live in USA, get samsung. Xiaomi makes some very reliable mid range devices, called redmi. Should work without problems for at least 5 years. Or you could go with an iPhone, Apple tends to update their phones quite often. Something like iPhone 13 or 14. Something new.


----------



## naria1 (Aug 26, 2022)

Hi guys!
I need advice for a new cell phone, I really don't know which one to choose.
I would like it to be rootable, not too big 6-6.5 ", with excellent cameras, especially wide-angle and front, maybe with wide angle even in the front.
Would like headphone jack, fingerprint scanner, SD card slot.
Budget €800/1000 max, European distribution,
What do you recommend?
Thank you


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 26, 2022)

naria1 said:


> Hi guys!
> I need advice for a new cell phone, I really don't know which one to choose.
> I would like it to be rootable, not too big 6-6.5 ", with excellent cameras, especially wide-angle and front, maybe with wide angle even in the front.
> Would like headphone jack, fingerprint scanner, SD card slot.
> ...

Click to collapse



hello, see sony xperia 1 III


----------



## naria1 (Aug 29, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> hello, see sony xperia 1 III

Click to collapse



Thanks but I am not convinced 
Other models?


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 29, 2022)

naria1 said:


> Thanks but I am not convinced
> Other models?

Click to collapse



well, excellent cameras you find only on flagships. apart from sony, you would need to give up on headphone jack and sd card slot. and in that size range, you dont have that much space to wiggle.






						Phone Finder results - GSMArena.com
					






					www.gsmarena.com


----------



## Lingatsu (Aug 29, 2022)

Hi, I have a Poco M3 that seem a bit old (because today it won't turn on and take charge). Is there a cheap alternative (150€ max) with good custom rom support that you recommend please ?


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 29, 2022)

Lingatsu said:


> Hi, I have a Poco M3 that seem a bit old (because today it won't turn on and take charge). Is there a cheap alternative (150€ max) with good custom rom support that you recommend please ?

Click to collapse



The phone launched in 2020. A bit old ? OK. How about replacing the battery, backup data, make a factory reset, then flash a custom rom ? No point in changing a good device just because your battery died. Also, battery degradation happens because of heat. So figure out what bad habits you have, like gaming/watching movies while charging it.









						POCO M3 ROMs, Kernels, Recoveries, & Other Develop
					

Improve your POCO M3's battery life, performance, and look by rooting it and installing a custom ROM, kernel, and more.




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## boernsen (Sep 2, 2022)

Dear everyone,

I'm currently using an S4mini without Google (F-Droid only) as main phone as I like its small size and the fact that @arco68 still maintains updates for his Lineage OS 18.1 builds. However, I feel it hits the wall of its capabilities, i.e. running slow, so I feel it is time to upgrade soon. I am having a hard time finding a phone, which suits my needs though, so I hope you could give me a hand with that!?

Important for me are:
- small size
- up-to-date privacy-respecting ROM installation possible with F-Droid, e.g. Lineage OS with a good chance for further updates
- microSD support (alternatively min. 128GB internal storage, preferably 256GB)
- encryption

Ideally:
- exchangeable battery
- OK-ish camera

Not important at all for me are:
- gaming
- videos
- screen quality

Would you have any suggestion for that?


----------



## Infamous-Outcome-902 (Sep 3, 2022)

Things I'm looking for in a phone: under 400€, 256GB storage minimum or an SD card slot, high refresh OLED display, good camera (preferably with OIS), good battery, decent performance (to occasionally play Genshin Impact) and custom ROM support since I plan on using it for at least 4 years

I've narrowed down my selection to these phones:

*Xiaomi 11T Pro 8/256GB - 405€*
The fastest phone out of the ones I listed
Some people say it overheats and doesn't have the best battery.
It has 120W charging which is nice, but I'm worried if it's bad for the battery in the long run.
Low custom ROM support.

*Xiaomi 11T 8/256GB - 365€*
Zero custom ROM support.

*Poco F3 8/256GB - 330€*
Great custom ROM support.
Camera is not good, the only this that's holding me back from buying this one.

*Poco F4 8/256GB - 385€*
Has a better camera with OIS and faster charging compared to F3, but is it worth 55€ more?
Currently little to no custom ROM support, probably since it's new.

*OnePlus Nord 2 12/256GB - 380€*
Has a 90Hz display instead of 120Hz, which might not be a big deal, plus it drains less battery.
Low custom ROM support.
Has OIS.

*Galaxy S20 FE 5G 8/128GB - 390€*
Only has 128GB which can be solved with an SD card
Best IP rating.
Slowest charging by far.
Low custom ROM support.
Has OIS.

Suggestions for other phones are welcome.
All the phones I listed are available in shops.
I'm from Serbia, so I don't have the biggest selection unless I look on Serbian equivalent of ebay equivalent, but there are too many listings and I don't know what to look for. Also many listings are from other cities, so I'd have to order them and whole process in case something is wrong with the phone is more complicated and iffy than buying it form the store.


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 3, 2022)

Infamous-Outcome-902 said:


> Things I'm looking for in a phone: under 400€, 256GB storage minimum or an SD card slot, high refresh OLED display, good camera (preferably with OIS), good battery, decent performance (to occasionally play Genshin Impact) and custom ROM support since I plan on using it for at least 4 years
> 
> I've narrowed down my selection to these phones:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



for poco f4 and xiaomi 11T pro, which version of 256 gb ? there are 2 versions of the phone with 256gb. one is with 8gb of ram, the other is with 12 gb of ram. this applies to both phones.


----------



## Lingatsu (Sep 3, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> The phone launched in 2020. A bit old ? OK. How about replacing the battery, backup data, make a factory reset, then flash a custom rom ? No point in changing a good device just because your battery died. Also, battery degradation happens because of heat. So figure out what bad habits you have, like gaming/watching movies while charging it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your answer. I finally buy a OnePlus Nord CE 2 5G. I'm currently happy about it. I'll see how it is though time. Though I don't have VoLTE when calling someone.


----------



## Infamous-Outcome-902 (Sep 3, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> for poco f4 and xiaomi 11T pro, which version of 256 gb ? there are 2 versions of the phone with 256gb. one is with 8gb of ram, the other is with 12 gb of ram. this applies to both phones.

Click to collapse



I put 8/256GB, so 8 gigs of RAM


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 3, 2022)

Infamous-Outcome-902 said:


> I put 8/256GB, so 8 gigs of RAM

Click to collapse



Yeah, sorry about that. I suggest you go with the Poco F4


----------



## HippoMan (Sep 4, 2022)

I know that nowadays, it can be very complicated trying to get root and other modded functionaity to work properly under recent versions of Android. The way to do this these days is via Magisk and other related utilities, but it turns out to be a convoluted mess to try to figure out how to get Magisk 24.x or 25.x to work without bootloops and other similar failures.

I'm posting here because my phone seems to finally be dying, and it looks like I will need to get a new device. I would like recommendations for devices upon which one or more people have had good luck in being able to get Magisk, modding, and root-and-mod-hiding working on their device with a minimum of dizzying headaches. This can help me decide which device to purchase next.

I'm looking for all of the following features to be easily attainable on the recommended devices:

(1) A somewhat recent version of Android ... _i.e._, Android 10.x or later.

(2) Reliably able to obtain and maintain root via Magisk (and possibly other related utilities) with a minimum of confusion, and a minimum of convoluted and possibly contradictory instructions, and with a low probability (ideally, a zero probablity) of boot loops and other issues as long as instructions are properly and carefully followed.

(3) The bare minimum number of apps (ideally with this number being zero) that are crippled because of their ability to detect root or modding. In other words, effective hiding of root and modding. In worst case, I can live without banking apps, but I want to make sure that few, if any other non-banking apps would be crippled due to their ability to detect root and modding.

(4) The abilty to run LSPosed or some other cousin of Xposed.

I'm sure that some devices are easier to root and mod under the above stipulations than other devices. I'm looking for recommendations from people who have already had reliable success in obtaining what I'm asking for, and for them to let me know which devices they are using and with which Android versions, which versions of Magisk, and which other related utilities, so I can then make an informed decision as to which device I will purchase.

I'm looking for all four of the stipulations that I mentioned above. Not some lesser fraction.

Thank you in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## carbon coupe (Sep 4, 2022)

Hi everyone. Looking for a new phone.

Currently sporting a Pixel 2 XL since new. Rooted on 11 and it works great, sort of. Its starting to show issues, random reboots, camera issues, battery issues... Should I update to 12 to solve?

I was looking at the OnePlus line and the 8T seemed to be a good choice. None on swappa so it must be popular.

I was also thinking about de-googling somehow but not sure what path to take. I looked at the /e/ solution but it didnt crumble my cookie.

So, want to root and maybe de-google, Verizon network compatible, camera not super important... really dont need anything special that my pixel doesnt have.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Lord Sithek (Sep 4, 2022)

I am a member of the XDA forum for some time now but I've never heard of this thread before 

So now I'm looking for a new midrange, but good-performing device and I'll be glad for some suggestions. Here are my requirements:

(1) Non-Xiaomi. My last two phones were Xiaomi's and I'd really like to try something else finally 
(2) Unlockable, rootable, with working custom recovery (TWRP, OrangeFox) and with good community support. I really depend on root-based modifications and I don't want to fight a battle to root.
(3) Qualcomm Snapdragon processor from 8.x.x. family. It should give good performance with decent battery life.
(4) AMOLED screen with more than 60Hz refresh rate, preferably 120 or more.
(5) Min 8GB RAM and 128GB internal storage.
(6) Decent camera set. Now I own Xiaomi Mi Note 10 which is a beast as for cameras, but it's SoC sucks so much...  Cameras don't have to be top-notch, but main 48 mpx at least and wide angle. Telephoto always welcome 
(7) Price range: 400-500 euros.

At the moment my favourite is Realme GT Neo 2 (bitra), but I'd like to hear some more from you. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 4, 2022)

carbon coupe said:


> Hi everyone. Looking for a new phone.
> 
> Currently sporting a Pixel 2 XL since new. Rooted on 11 and it works great, sort of. Its starting to show issues, random reboots, camera issues, battery issues... Should I update to 12 to solve?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why not give a go to any of the 20 different custom roms for your device?


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 4, 2022)

Lord Sithek said:


> I am a member of the XDA forum for some time now but I've never heard of this thread before
> 
> So now I'm looking for a new midrange, but good-performing device and I'll be glad for some suggestions. Here are my requirements:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How about samsung s20 ultra? Given that this is a 2 year smartphone and the s23 ultra launches in about 3 weeks, price might drop even further.


----------



## Lord Sithek (Sep 4, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> How about samsung s20 ultra? Given that this is a 2 year smartphone and the s23 ultra launches in about 3 weeks, price might drop even further.

Click to collapse



Yeah, thanx, it's still too expensive in my country. Anyway, I own Sammy tablet and I can tell than OneUI isn't very convincing to me neither


----------



## Appreciative (Sep 9, 2022)

Hi, I'm here because the OP10T is annoying.

I'm looking for what everyone wants. A phone that I can unlock bootloader and root easily. Android 10/11 is fine. Newer is fine too maybe but my modules and apps are for A10/11 and have some issues in a12 (Frida for example). I'm currently using the OnePlus 7TP5GMcLaren(tmo) and have the OP10T. I love the 7TP5G, it does everything but I notice some lag with Cod Mobile. It's the only game I play. I imagine this may get worse over time so I was trying to future proof with the 10T but the locked msm tool, fake OxygenOS, weak camera setup, general cheap feel, is opposite of what the 7TP5g is. So here's what I'm looking for:

Android 10/11 preferred for reasons above
256gb storage (or 128+SD), 12gb+ ram 
80+w charging preferred 
Snapdragon 8 series (855+ or better)
Prefer Adreno 650 or better gpu 
Solid camera 
Easy root/unlocked bootloader that doesn't break everything. It can be hidden or bypassed somewhat. Lack of hardware attestation? I'm able to use Netflix/streaming apps on the 7TP5G with l3 SD quality, that's acceptable.
Tmo US 4g/lte/5g band coverage 
Some form of water protection would be nice. Even uncertified but tested like the OP5T/7TP would be fine. I've swam with both, dropped both in bathtubs and never had any issues. I can't find a water test for a couple of the phones below.


I have had my eyes on these:

Redmi k50 Gaming (Poco F4 GT)
-- this one meets the majority of my criteria. I'm not sure if rooting makes apps difficult. There's no real mod support for it. I'm not sure if there's a working "msm"/u brick/full reset tool available. ~$500. I'm not sure how well the coverage will be, I checked the bands but not sure in practice.

Redmi k50 Ultra (NOT PRO, not currently in the US)
-- this one exceeds the majority of my criteria but it's also twice the cost at $1k. Shipping from China. Same concerns about a reset tool and unlocked bootloader breaking apps.

OnePlus 9 Pro 
-- MSM tool exists for bricks. Last version to have this as of now. Users on xda say this phone can use streaming apps and traditional safetynet fixes in magisk will work for bypassing most problems. Snapdragon 888+ but slower charging at just 65w. It's still $800+tax 

After the 10T experience, I don't think I want an oppo/OP device on Android 12. This fake OxygenOS is pretty trash.

Now I come to you guys for suggestions. I've looked at a bunch of things but I'm not sure what I may be missing. 

If anyone currently has the Poco F4 GT aka Redmi k50 Gaming and you're rooted, I'd love and appreciate any input on the situations above. That phone seems like a decent device for the cost, camera lacking but well, I am willing to take camera sacrifice for fast charging no problem.

Thanks


----------



## carbon coupe (Sep 9, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Why not give a go to any of the 20 different custom roms for your device?

Click to collapse



Not helpful. Im looking for a new phone, not ROM.


----------



## bigPAL (Sep 9, 2022)

What are the smartphones that work best with bottom gestures without lag, and have best RAM management? Something even comparable to iOS?


----------



## lentas (Sep 12, 2022)

nokia


----------



## Lingatsu (Sep 12, 2022)

I had a Poco m3 4gb 64gb and now I have a Nord CE 2 5G. Which budget phone do you recommend for 300€ maximum please ?  I search a good battery life and custom rom compatibility. I a bit reluctant with Poco and Xiaomi since I had black screen issue with the Poco M3.


----------



## SynGreis (Sep 13, 2022)

*Looking for a unlockable performance phone as immediate replacement.
*
I had an upgrade to the samsung galaxy s22 ultra but was not aware that all phones in us and canada was bootloader locked permanently. thankfully i have a 14 day buyers remorse from canadas provider Freedom Mobile

So now i am looking for something that can handle lineageOS or other custom OS. I am currently looking at the google pixel 6 pro.


----------



## VZ9lG0V#@Narilku (Sep 14, 2022)

Good evening, gentlemans. 


Atm i have a *very straight-forward and simple task*, but need an a solid advice from thoose who has much exp. 

What a smartphone to buy (mid-range, no need hi end and todays flagmans) has the *BEST SOLID PROOF reputation for:*
- unlocking bl procedure

- totally easy and comfortable flashing ROMs and stuff in diff host os (win, *nix, self (twrp for exmpl) _*without dancing and jerking near with super special needs software.*_

- *rooting: Easy, Total working, absolute.*
-> obtain really full control of device

can be setted up in the end of a story like totally ungoogled all the ways. 

- support microsd (would be nice atleast >64gb)  and usb-OTG.

- can be obtained worldwide (i mean no ultra special StarWars edition of Xxx for carrier XX at state California, USA)

<option, would be nice> - can work at 5mhz wifi. ac/ax

*sidenotes*: TOTALLY DOESNT MIND AND CARE about camera(s), working nfc option (none would be pref), GPS any kind, sound quality, bluetooth, esim, wireless charging.

*MANDARATORY*: not a Xiaomi device!


----------



## Backcountry (Sep 15, 2022)

Hei,  

I am looking to buy a smartphone that I will occasionally carry into the backcountry.  I will use it for reading maps: topo, satellite, etc.
- long-life battery, 5000 mAh or more
- 6 GB of RAM or more .... I think .....
- new or refurbished
- 5G is optional
- unlocked, GSM, LTE and ideally CDMA

Waterproof is not necessary as I have or will procure a waterproof bag/container.

I drowned my Samsung Galaxy Note IV in the Skeena River, north-central British Columbia, in early July.   Don't ask...  Wanted to change it for a while as the battery life was far too short and was unable to install a custom ROM.

My current frustration is that I would ideally like a 6 to 6 1/2 inch / 150 to 165 mm smartphone that is perhaps* 3 1/4 inches wide*.  I cannot find one for the life of me!

Spec question:   How much RAM should I get so I can quickly load and manipulate PDF file topo maps?  

Assuming ~3 inches/76.1 mm is as wide as I can readily find, I think I like the following:

+ The Samsung Galaxy Note 10+ 3.01 inches wide.  Not fond of Samsung bloatware.

+ Motorola One 5G Ace (2021) .  6GB of RAM, 5000 mAh battery, water repellent GSM/CDMA and inexpensive.

We live in wildfire country, interior British Columbia.  I am an old guy and rarely carry a smartphone unless outside the house. I always carry one with me when hiking, x-c skiing, canoeing and fishing in the region.


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 15, 2022)

bigPAL said:


> What are the smartphones that work best with bottom gestures without lag, and have best RAM management? Something even comparable to iOS?

Click to collapse



See samsung s22 ultra.


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 15, 2022)

SynGreis said:


> *Looking for a unlockable performance phone as immediate replacement.*
> 
> I had an upgrade to the samsung galaxy s22 ultra but was not aware that all phones in us and canada was bootloader locked permanently. thankfully i have a 14 day buyers remorse from canadas provider Freedom Mobile
> 
> So now i am looking for something that can handle lineageOS or other custom OS. I am currently looking at the google pixel 6 pro.

Click to collapse



You are right, go with pixel 6 pro.


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 15, 2022)

Phoenix47 said:


> *OnePlus9  VS  OnePlus8Pro*
> 
> I am thinking about buying OnePlus9 or OnePlus8Pro. I need your advice about which phone to buy. I don't care about custom roms.

Click to collapse



Oneplus 9 has a more performant processor, which in turn is also more battery inefficient. Depends. If you play games, oneplus 9 is the best. If you don't, oneplus 8 pro is a better choice for battery life.


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 15, 2022)

VZ9lG0V#@Narilku said:


> Good evening, gentlemans.
> 
> 
> Atm i have a *very straight-forward and simple task*, but need an a solid advice from thoose who has much exp.
> ...

Click to collapse



Go with an old pixel. Something like pixel 4. Should have mid range prices right now.


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 15, 2022)

Backcountry said:


> Hei,
> 
> I am looking to buy a smartphone that I will occasionally carry into the backcountry.  I will use it for reading maps: topo, satellite, etc.
> - long-life battery, 5000 mAh or more
> ...

Click to collapse



Two things to take in consideration :
1. Low signal quality forces the phone to search for signal even more, thus increased battery usage. Generates heat
2. The screen, in bright sunlight, needs to have maximum brightness. Generates heat. 

Heat is the enemy of your battery. Most phones have passive cooling. If you also use them in a case and store them in your bag, that does not help with heat. That's where gaming phones are different. They are made to endure heat, in order to provide a good experience even when running with the screen brightness at max. Some of them even have liquid cooling. Unfortunately they are not cheap. So either go for older gaming models or older flagships. Mid-range devices usually skip on all these features in order to cut prices.


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 15, 2022)

Phoenix47 said:


> How about the camera ?

Click to collapse



Go for 8 pro. The differences in camera subcategory is quite small, but 8 pro does have optical stabilization. Either way, on both you can install a gcam port that is going to do wonders and be way better than both stock cameras.


----------



## Backcountry (Sep 15, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Two things to take in consideration :
> 1. Low signal quality forces the phone to search for signal even more, thus increased battery usage. Generates heat
> 2. The screen, in bright sunlight, needs to have maximum brightness. Generates heat.
> 
> Heat is the enemy of your battery. Most phones have passive cooling. If you also use them in a case and store them in your bag, that does not help with heat. That's where gaming phones are different. They are made to endure heat, in order to provide a good experience even when running with the screen brightness at max. Some of them even have liquid cooling. Unfortunately they are not cheap. So either go for older gaming models or older flagships. Mid-range devices usually skip on all these features in order to cut prices.

Click to collapse



Thank you.  I had not given the heating/cooling issue much though at all.

Oddly enough, when I build a PC workstation, heat and cooling are a priority.  When I use a laptop, I am careful to position the laptop in order to allow for effective cooling.  

I wonder if I should start a policy of either turning the smartphone off or temporarily shutting down some functions when in the bush?

To put this into perspective, I carry all these maps on the phone in case I need them but rarely consult them as I have studied the relevant maps on a 27 or 48 inch monitor before going.  I essentially form a 3D image of the area to be visited before I head out the door.

Perhaps I should also think about case choices with a view to cooling going forward.   

In the past, when shopping CPUs and motherboards, I would pay attention to what gamers and overclockers preferred.   Might make sense for this purchase.


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 15, 2022)

Backcountry said:


> Thank you.  I had not given the heating/cooling issue much though at all.
> 
> Oddly enough, when I build a PC workstation, heat and cooling are a priority.  When I use a laptop, I am careful to position the laptop in order to allow for effective cooling.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Also, see if ultra/maximum battery saving mode can help you. Essentially is a mode where non essentials services, like Google play services, are turned off. This also throttles down the processor, to reduce heat and consumption. If you rely on Google maps, this will hinder you. But if you rely on other apps, like Maps.me , it may or may not hinder you.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## HippoMan (Sep 15, 2022)

I am looking to buy a new phone, and given what I have read here and elsewhere (mostly in the Magisk-related threads), it seems to me that a Pixel 5 could be a good choice, given the criteria which are important to me.

I'm wondering if one or more of you who are familiar with the Pixel 5 could confirm that all 4 of the following criteria can indeed be fulfilled via a Pixel 5.

To be clear, I'm looking for *all 4 of these criteria *... not any smaller subset.

So, can I indeed have all of the following with a Pixel 5?

(1) Unlockable boot loader.

(2) Easily rootable via Magisk and perhaps related utilities.  By "easily", I mean that the rooting process is known, well documented, and reliable. And by "reliable", I mean that if the instructions are all followed and all the proper versions of the appropriate utilities are used, then there is no chance of boot loops or other craziness during the rooting process.

(3) There is a workable and reliable way to hide the fact that the device is rooted and modded, at least hidden from most commonly used apps. By "reliable", I again mean that if instructions are all followed and all the proper versions of the appropriate utilities are used, then the root-and-mod hiding procedures will succeed without boot loops or other craziness as a result of this process.

(4) I can utilize LSPosed or some other xposed alternative to run "Gravity Box" and perhaps some other xposed-based modules. And again, I'd like to know that LSPosed can be reliably installed and utilized, again with the same definition of "reliable" that I'm using above: no chance of boot loops or other craziness as long as proper module versions are used and as long as instructions are followed.

Again, I would like to know if all 4 of these criteria are fulfillable with a Pixel 5 ... not 2 of them or 3 of them, but again, *all 4 of these criteria*. And by "fulfillable", I mean that these items are all fully available in all of the ways that I have described each of them above.

Thank you very much for any thoughts and feedback.


----------



## Backcountry (Sep 16, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Also, see if ultra/maximum battery saving mode can help you. Essentially is a mode where non essentials services, like Google play services, are turned off. This also throttles down the processor, to reduce heat and consumption. If you rely on Google maps, this will hinder you. But if you rely on other apps, like Maps.me , it may or may not hinder you.

Click to collapse



Thanks.  I only use google maps at home or in an urban area.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 16, 2022)

Backcountry said:


> Hei,
> 
> I am looking to buy a smartphone that I will occasionally carry into the backcountry.  I will use it for reading maps: topo, satellite, etc.
> - long-life battery, 5000 mAh or more
> ...

Click to collapse



Note 10+ is the best Samsung's got; the last well balanced phone Samsung put out.  -New- and used ones available.  The N975U/U1; AT&T versus unlocked Snapdragon variants.  I have both, there's not much difference in terms of bloatware; both run the same.

 12gb of ram and up to 1tb of expandable V30 rated storage.  One of the best if not the best displays available today in terms of color accuracy, white point and gamma.  Not the brightest though, best display/bezel ratio.  Not rootable, but will run like a bat out of hell once optimized*.  

A solidly built gorgeous, thin, light, workhorse of a Note.  New ones will be loaded with Android 10; I recommend going no higher than 10.  Even on my oldest N10+'running on Pie security is not an issue.  Current OS load is over 2 yo with minimal maintenance. 
PM me for if you want a trusted vendor for a new factory sealed one($700) or for the Package Disabler link.


*Either use Package Disabler or adb edits to kill the bloatware.


----------



## Backcountry (Sep 16, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> Note 10+ is the best Samsung's got; the last well balanced phone Samsung put out.  -New- and used ones available.  The N975U/U1; AT&T versus unlocked Snapdragon variants.  I have both, there's not much difference in terms of bloatware; both run the same.
> 
> 12gb of ram and up to 1tb of expandable V30 rated storage.  One of the best if not the best displays available today in terms of color accuracy, white point and gamma.  Not the brightest though, best display/bezel ratio.  Not rootable, but will run like a bat out of hell once optimized*.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I did like the specs on the Note 10+.  Quality displays help read details on maps.  They are actually easier to read on a digital device than paper maps.

I used package disabler on the Note IV which turned out to be an AT&T version that was impossible to root.  Rookie mistake.

A question about your comment that the Note 10+ is not rootable.   This page suggests that custom ROMs are available for the Note 10 family:  List of devices with Android 12/12L Custom ROMs   Would that not imply that the Note 10+ family phones are rootable?


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 16, 2022)

Backcountry said:


> Yes, I did like the specs on the Note 10+.  Quality displays help read details on maps.  They are actually easier to read on a digital device than paper maps.
> 
> I used package disabler on the Note IV which turned out to be an AT&T version that was impossible to root.  Rookie mistake.
> 
> A question about your comment that the Note 10+ is not rootable.   This page suggests that custom ROMs are available for the Note 10 family:  List of devices with Android 12/12L Custom ROMs   Would that not imply that the Note 10+ family phones are rootable?

Click to collapse



It's much more impressive in person.  Lots of work area and perfectly square display corners.
Looking at the S20 vs the N10+ in person side by side, it took me less then 5 seconds to decide on the Note.  No doubts.
It's resolution exceeds the human eye's threshold even with 20/10 vision. Plus you have the handy spen magnifier.

The Exynos variants are rootable but the Snapdragon is a better processor with an excellent heatpipe (the exynos variants may lack this and use the inferior graphene hs).  I recommend running a stock optimized Snapdragon variant.  Using a custom rom with cause issues with functionality.  Much of the Samsung bloatware is useful and use little or no resources when resting.  The Samsung firmware is what makes it a Note!  Screwing with the firmware is the most sure fire way to TKO a Note.
Not worth the risks or trouble as this device will run very well stock.

The curve portion of the screen can house the Edge pull out as well as One Handed Operation plus, a Galaxy store Good Lock family of apps.


----------



## orangzeb (Sep 16, 2022)

Hi everyone, long time no see, After my Xperia XZ Premium Panel died on me and I can't find in my country (all I can do is order it from Aliexpress and it will arrive after 2 months and also the vibrator is dead) I'm planning to either replace it's panel / touch (even though the phone works fine with pc and touch works too) or I'm planning to buy a used phone in similar budget say...umm 80USD. 

I want maximum video quality and battery standby time, mind you I've only used Sony phones since I was a kid (Sony Ericsson) so the main issue I have with Sony phones is: HEATING PROBLEM specially when recording videos or using hotspot as I live in a hot place, I was planning to buy XZ3 but then I though about asking here first. I don't expect a similar camera like Iphone XII but whatever max I can get in that budget, BTW the new panel for XZ premium is in 34USD.
What do you guys suggest? Redmi? Realmi? or Some other phone? Thanks in advance.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 16, 2022)

Note 10+ Snapdragon.  Best display out there in terms of color/gamma accuracy.  It's a solid work horse that runs like a bat out of hell once optimized. Up to 1tb of V30 rated expandable storage. Not rootable, fixed 60hz refresh rate and no 5G... which aren't a huge downside.  Excellent standby time and good SOT.  New ones can still be had for $700 or used for half of that.

A N975U running on Pie with a older battery


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 17, 2022)

orangzeb said:


> Hi everyone, long time no see, After my Xperia XZ Premium Panel died on me and I can't find in my country (all I can do is order it from Aliexpress and it will arrive after 2 months and also the vibrator is dead) I'm planning to either replace it's panel / touch (even though the phone works fine with pc and touch works too) or I'm planning to buy a used phone in similar budget say...umm 80USD.
> 
> I want maximum video quality and battery standby time, mind you I've only used Sony phones since I was a kid (Sony Ericsson) so the main issue I have with Sony phones is: HEATING PROBLEM specially when recording videos or using hotspot as I live in a hot place, I was planning to buy XZ3 but then I though about asking here first. I don't expect a similar camera like Iphone XII but whatever max I can get in that budget, BTW the new panel for XZ premium is in 34USD.
> What do you guys suggest? Redmi? Realmi? or Some other phone? Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



wait for the panel. at that price point it would be hard to recommend anything even remotely comparable.


----------



## orangzeb (Sep 17, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> wait for the panel. at that price point it would be hard to recommend anything even remotely comparable.

Click to collapse



That's what I want, Is there a fix for camera heat / phone heat, No?


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 17, 2022)

orangzeb said:


> That's what I want, Is there a fix for camera heat / phone heat, No?

Click to collapse



I might have some suggestions :
1. Debloating your phone. If you can't, consider using lightweight apps to your normal ones (like Facebook lite instead of Facebook app) 
2. Don't use a case, it keeps all the heat in
3. Root, flash a custom kernel and underclock it. Underclocking the processor will result in cooler temps. 
4. Use a third party app like gcam. Maybe it will not stress your phone that much. 
5. Consider a gaming cooler (https://global.blackshark.com/products/black-shark-gaming-cooler)


----------



## orangzeb (Sep 17, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> I might have some suggestions :
> 1. Debloating your phone. If you can't, consider using lightweight apps to your normal ones (like Facebook lite instead of Facebook app)
> 2. Don't use a case, it keeps all the heat in
> 3. Root, flash a custom kernel and underclock it. Underclocking the processor will result in cooler temps.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank You So Much for your replies and suggestions, I'll order the panel whenever I can, can you please link me to the best / latest rooting method for G8141 I mean from installing recovery to kernel, rom and underclocking please?


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 17, 2022)

orangzeb said:


> Thank You So Much for your replies and suggestions, I'll order the panel whenever I can, can you please link me to the best / latest rooting method for G8141 I mean from installing recovery to kernel, rom and underclocking please?

Click to collapse



Follow parts from these 2 links. I suggest you read thoroughly both threads. 









						My experience with xzp g8141 [47.2.A.10.107] (TWRP,MAGISK,STOCK ROM,eXistenZ)
					

I have a relatively old xperia xz premium [g8141] and since the look is getting quite old I thought why not root it? or maybe flash a rom.  So I started by unlocking the bootloader using sony's tutorial, and then flashing the latest version of...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				












						[KERNEL]/[BOOT]+[DRMFIX][MAGISK]Sony XZ Premium [G8141][G8142]-11-MARCH-2019]
					

I am sharing my kernel/boot.img, which is build from Sony Open Source/Qualcomm/ and android source (Very close to Stock KERNEL). Designed to keep balance security/ with high Performance and battery life. ###Disclaimer### I am not responsible for...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




As for underclocking and undervolting

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/1b6eb0


----------



## DRAFF (Sep 19, 2022)

Hi guys, I have to buy a smartphone with these characteristics: under 400 €, which has a length not exceeding 160mm, which has a good camera, which has good overall performance.

As for size and price I found these three:

a. OnePlus Nord 2 5G
b. OnePlus Nord 2T
c. Xiaomi 12 Lite

1) Could you tell me if they are valid choices, if someone is absolutely to be avoided or preferred and, if so, are there alternatives (which meet the requirements I have requested)?
2) Could you advise me on the order of preference, especially as regards the photo sector?

Thank you


----------



## james28909 (Sep 21, 2022)

howdy all, i am looking for a budget phone that i can unlock the bootloader and load custom roms and stuff. mainly i need access to some apps that only run on rooted devices. it seems like every phone ive got for the past 10 years cannot be bootloader unlocked. i use safelink as my provider and i think they sold out to verizon not to long ago.

but the main things i want out of the phone is:

1. less than 200
2. nfc chip
3. bootloader unlockable with lineage os or custom roms
4. custom recovery
5. updated android os (hopefully android 10 or higher)
6. not a samsung

i was thinking about oneplus devices. would a oneplus 5t or 6t be good? or are there newer versions that are cost effective? any other brand device would be ok, but i am not a huge fan of samsung devices but i guess i could consider them if the price is right. please let me know and thanks in advance.


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 21, 2022)

DRAFF said:


> Hi guys, I have to buy a smartphone with these characteristics: under 400 €, which has a length not exceeding 160mm, which has a good camera, which has good overall performance.
> 
> As for size and price I found these three:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



go with xiaomi. it has the most capable cameras, runs snapdragon (future custom rom support) and good performance. as for the order of preference, c>a >b


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 21, 2022)

james28909 said:


> howdy all, i am looking for a budget phone that i can unlock the bootloader and load custom roms and stuff. mainly i need access to some apps that only run on rooted devices. it seems like every phone ive got for the past 10 years cannot be bootloader unlocked. i use safelink as my provider and i think they sold out to verizon not to long ago.
> 
> but the main things i want out of the phone is:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



see motorola lineup. for example Motorola moto g9 plus


----------



## Guybrush.d (Sep 25, 2022)

Hi everybody,
i was just kidding in the title...I'm from Italy and it's long time i don't write here in the forum but i follow it frequently. I owned a ROG phone 2 until March, then because i wanted a bigger screen without bezels, better cameras and a pen to play old fashioned dos games adventures, i moved to a Note 20 ultra, unfortunately here in Europe we are forced to buy the Exynos version, and at beginning i didn't mind, now after 6 months i started to notice the phone warming up, the 5g signal is always low (also 4g but it's full on the unused second sim!), plus i don't use almost ever the s-pen, and i hate doubled app especially for playstore that is always "killed" by galaxy store, in few words i'm not a samsung guy i'm a stock/almost stock android guy, so i decided to sell my note and go back to android stock. In the past i owned the oneplus one and oneplus 6T and now i cannot find any other phone with the same features of oneplus, but i'm scared about the lost oxygen os, can you suggest me if it's worth to buy it? Do you have some alternative? I thought about another asus rog but i will miss the curved screen (that make the phone screen look wider) and the camera quality, i also considered the google pixel but first it has not a snapdragon and second i discovered it has a samsung modem so maybe i will have the same signal issues, and i will not get the same speed of a Qualcomm chip, so please give my a suggestion so i can free my self from samsung cage...thanks!


----------



## ATBG (Sep 25, 2022)

My current phone has no custom ROM support, I tried GSIs.

I like custom ROMs better since they are made for that device.

What is the best phone for custom ROM, root, wireless charging support?

I want it to be under $200 if possible.


----------



## ceaser333 (Sep 25, 2022)

Currently, Galaxy Watch4 is costing less than Charge 5 where I live. Should I go with the Galaxy watch4 knowing that I'll be missing ECG and Blood Pressure monitoring since I use Google Pixel 6? I need a fitness tracker with accurate HR monitoring and GPS navigation. In several videos, Galaxy watch4's HR tracking seems more accurate than Charge5's and it also gets GPS navigation(apart from just GPS tracking). I won't really be using the smartwatch features anyway but since it is cheaper and can do most of the things Charge 5 can hence I'm considering it. My main requirement is that the device should be able to track sports activities accurately. Is getting Watch4 the right decision? Is Charge 5 worth it even if it costs more than Watch4?


----------



## ATBG (Sep 25, 2022)

ATBG said:


> My current phone has no custom ROM support, I tried GSIs.
> 
> I like custom ROMs better since they are made for that device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nvm, I chose the Google Pixel 3 XL.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## s00bz (Sep 27, 2022)

Hello members,

New here, i am looking for a phone to root. Im lookimg on ebay for a sub $50 phone in below average to average condition that can be rooted off the bat.


Im reaching out to see if anyone has recommendations?

Im understanding so far to avoid carrier locked phones.  It seems mostly oneplus or pixel phones will work but it seems that not every phone can have its bootloader unlocked.

Just looking for advice and tips.

I have rooted an s6 or s7 before  but that was years ago and idk where that phone is now


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Sep 27, 2022)

s00bz said:


> Hello members,
> 
> New here, i am looking for a phone to root. Im lookimg on ebay for a sub $50 phone in below average to average condition that can be rooted off the bat.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello and good morning, @s00bz 

Welcome to XDA. I hope you'll always find and get the solution you require.

However, prior to your next posting please read the guidances that are stuck on top of every forum like








						Note: Questions go in Q&A Forum
					

If you are posting a Question Thread post it in the Q&A forum.  Technical discussion of Android development and hacking. No noobs, please. Device-specific releases should go under the appropriate device forum...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				



and the others. I've moved your post to








						**What phone should I buy next?** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!
					

Hi everyone,  This thread is a continuation of this thread.  This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.  Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




Thanks for your cooperation!
Regards
Oswald Boelcke


----------



## s00bz (Sep 27, 2022)

Oswald Boelcke said:


> Hello and good morning, @s00bz
> 
> Welcome to XDA. I hope you'll always find and get the solution you require.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks Oswald


----------



## sliwka_ (Oct 1, 2022)

Hi, my phone broke recently, and i've been looking for a new one that's somewhat affordable, can run Lineage AND be rooted. I couldn't really find a good one, since i am avoiding Chinese manufacturers. My only options are Samsung phones, which are either cheap and underpowered, or expensive (and i've heard they are a pain in the ass to root), or some phone from the Pixel lineup. Some of my options include: Samsung S10, Pixel 6, Pixel 6a, Pixel 5. I don't really care about performance that much, i just want it to be better than the Kirin 710 in my Huawei P Smart 2019. Also a high refresh rate would be nice.

Does anyone own one of these phones (or maybe a different one), and can confirm that Lineage and root work perfectly? Also a tutorial would be nice, since i couldn't find any for rooting and installing Lineage at the same time. It was just one of these.


----------



## zainbintariq1122 (Oct 6, 2022)

Best supported phone to buy to learn Android kernel?​
I am an embedded Linux developer and now trying to learn Android Kernel development as a hobby. I know from the ROOT community that there are sometimes certain phones considered to be "favourites" among developers, and they build a lot of custom ROMs and Kernels for that phone.

I want a suggestion about buying an old used Android phone that I can experiment on with Kernel development. Please suggest an Android phone that is being liked or used to be liked by most developers and has the most study material or help available so that things will stay accessible for me in the future.


----------



## Fytdyh (Oct 6, 2022)

zainbintariq1122 said:


> Best supported phone to buy to learn Android kernel?​
> I am an embedded Linux developer and now trying to learn Android Kernel development as a hobby. I know from the ROOT community that there are sometimes certain phones considered to be "favourites" among developers, and they build a lot of custom ROMs and Kernels for that phone.
> 
> I want a suggestion about buying an old used Android phone that I can experiment on with Kernel development. Please suggest an Android phone that is being liked or used to be liked by most developers and has the most study material or help available so that things will stay accessible for me in the future.

Click to collapse



See some Xiaomi phones. Got a redmi note 8 pro, with a mediatek processor. Even with that, got 4-5 custom kernels available. Xiaomi usually sends some units to developers before each launch. And midrange devices are decent enough nowadays that most people would choose those. That would be a good place to start.


----------



## SuperUser1010 (Oct 10, 2022)

I currently have LG V30 and like the phone, but have severe connection issues and believe tinkering around with it may lead to nothing.

What is a good phone, with the below requirements, for ~300, give or take? 

Headphone jack
CDMA network (verizon)
Not extremely complicated to root - has good guides to root
Has 5g
Protective case that does not break the bank


----------



## liberator130 (Oct 11, 2022)

Looking for a phone that has the best support for rooting, modding, 3.5mm jack, preferably FM radio tuner (NextRadio capable) and easy to use Viper4Audio.  Should I look at the Nord N20, Poco X4 Pro, or Pixel 5a instead?


----------



## Fytdyh (Oct 11, 2022)

liberator130 said:


> Looking for a phone that has the best support for rooting, modding, 3.5mm jack, preferably FM radio tuner (NextRadio capable) and easy to use Viper4Audio.  Should I look at the Nord N20, Poco X4 Pro, or Pixel 5a instead?

Click to collapse



Poco x4 pro


----------



## liberator130 (Oct 11, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Poco x4 pro

Click to collapse



Good note.  How might this compare to the Motorola Edge in this regard?


----------



## Fytdyh (Oct 11, 2022)

liberator130 said:


> Good note.  How might this compare to the Motorola Edge in this regard?

Click to collapse



Which Motorola Edge? There are 8 versions.


----------



## liberator130 (Oct 11, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Which Motorola Edge? There are 8 versions.

Click to collapse



Oh lol let's try this one https://www.amazon.com/Motorola-bat...uOTEifQ==&sprefix=motorola+edg,aps,289&sr=8-3


----------



## Fytdyh (Oct 11, 2022)

liberator130 said:


> Oh lol let's try this one https://www.amazon.com/Motorola-battery-Unlocked-Camera-Nebula/dp/B098TXKW8K/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?crid=YRLQCA9ICFHD&keywords=motorola+edge&qid=1665524453&qu=eyJxc2MiOiIzLjk2IiwicXNhIjoiMy41MiIsInFzcCI6IjIuOTEifQ==&sprefix=motorola+edg,aps,289&sr=8-3

Click to collapse



Well each has their strengths and weaknesses. The Moto has a better processor and video and selfie capabilities, while the Poco has a better build quality, IP53 resistant, photography capability, screen, microsd, headphone jack, charging speed and better custom rom community support.


----------



## liberator130 (Oct 12, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Well each has their strengths and weaknesses. The Moto has a better processor and video and selfie capabilities, while the Poco has a better build quality, IP53 resistant, photography capability, screen, microsd, headphone jack, charging speed and better custom rom community support.

Click to collapse



I see.  Many thanks for your inputs!  Poco it is!


----------



## snx413 (Oct 12, 2022)

Hello, i would like somes advices, i never bought google pixel devices, im hesiting between xiaomi 12t pro, google pixel 7 or even 7 pro if its really worth it (near of 200usd for the pro...)  or even another phone with good photo and gaming use ... 700-800 usd budget arround for a 2-3 years phone plan use, if you guys could help me... 
Thanks


----------



## Darkmasterhk (Oct 12, 2022)

Some phone recommendations for mix used including some gaming?
I'm not really interested in a good cam, especially front cam.
Top priority would be performance (consistent -> low throttling) + good battery

I was looking at the Oneplus 10T, Asus Zenfone 9 and Moto Edge 30 pro. The ROG 6D also looks nice, but rather expensive.

But as expected, one will find negatives about all 3 of them. 1+ has suffered some reputation loss, Asus SW seems to be a bit buggy sometimes...

Any recommendation? I wanted to change to something newer (SoC wise) so I would like to get a phone using SD 8(+) Gen1 or 9000+

Guess there will be custom roms for all 3 of them later on.

My fav is the Asus right now for now specific reason, but the 1+ is on sale right now...


----------



## Fytdyh (Oct 12, 2022)

snx413 said:


> Hello, i would like somes advices, i never bought google pixel devices, im hesiting between xiaomi 12t pro, google pixel 7 or even 7 pro if its really worth it (near of 200usd for the pro...)  or even another phone with good photo and gaming use ... 700-800 usd budget arround for a 2-3 years phone plan use, if you guys could help me...
> Thanks

Click to collapse



you are using usd, that means you live in america ? if so, xiaomi might not provide the best coverage. go for a samsung s21 ultra


----------



## Fytdyh (Oct 12, 2022)

Darkmasterhk said:


> Some phone recommendations for mix used including some gaming?
> I'm not really interested in a good cam, especially front cam.
> Top priority would be performance (consistent -> low throttling) + good battery
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



well, for gaming you can go with
1. ZTE nubia Red Magic 7S Pro
2. Asus ROG Phone 6
3. Lenovo Legion Y90
4. Xiaomi Black Shark 5 Pro


----------



## snx413 (Oct 13, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> you are using usd, that means you live in america ? if so, xiaomi might not provide the best coverage. go for a samsung s21

Click to collapse



Im from france , im not a big fan of samsung, the price are a bit high here for them, the normal s22 is at 850usd


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 13, 2022)

am wanting to look for new phone ,
---- musr work on att's new "allowed" phone list.
---- must be rooteable. (with custom rom theads).
---- must have sdcard slot.
---- good sound from speakers.
---- headphone jack.
*** anything else can be whatever quality.
thank you for any leads , suggestionsj.
dave


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Trunksleo (Oct 13, 2022)

Which its the best camera on a phone up to 600 dollars??? I only care for the camera improvement from a s20 fe.


----------



## chip999 (Oct 14, 2022)

need a new phone.  Long battery life is important. Fast battery charging time, expandable storage space and clean OS. Strong CPU and GPU. if storage not expandable then 256GB space.  it should run emulators well. max price is 600€. so far i picked this phones https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-2738874 im willing to wait till price drops more.


----------



## CheapDad (Oct 16, 2022)

I'm looking for a good candidate for a ipod substitute.  In the past, I've picked up a rootable prepaid phone, removed the bloat and added a podcast player.  My current one still works, but runs Android 4 so many apps haven't been updated in quite a long time.  Smaller screen is better since I run with it.  My current one is a 4.5" screen.


----------



## Fytdyh (Oct 17, 2022)

CheapDad said:


> I'm looking for a good candidate for a ipod substitute.  In the past, I've picked up a rootable prepaid phone, removed the bloat and added a podcast player.  My current one still works, but runs Android 4 so many apps haven't been updated in quite a long time.  Smaller screen is better since I run with it.  My current one is a 4.5" screen.

Click to collapse



Try custom roms. What phone you currently have ?


----------



## CheapDad (Oct 17, 2022)

Thank you for your help.  I've got an LG VS450PP.  It's running Android v. 4.4.  It's great as an ipod replacement because its small, but not too small, thin and lightweight.


----------



## Fytdyh (Oct 17, 2022)

CheapDad said:


> Thank you for your help.  I've got an LG VS450PP.  It's running Android v. 4.4.  It's great as an ipod replacement because its small, but not too small, thin and lightweight.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately for that phone you are out of luck. Now, if you could find an LG Nexus 4, that would be an amazing ipod like phone. Still strongly supported by the community, you can even find android 11 roms for it. And way smaller and lightweight.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Oct 18, 2022)

CheapDad said:


> I'm looking for a good candidate for a ipod substitute.  In the past, I've picked up a rootable prepaid phone, removed the bloat and added a podcast player.  My current one still works, but runs Android 4 so many apps haven't been updated in quite a long time.  Smaller screen is better since I run with it.  My current one is a 4.5" screen.

Click to collapse



I have lots of old phones that have their own specific issues, making hem unreliable as a phone for daily dependable use. One of my old broken devices (GT-I9506, GPS is borked & battery is not the best, but it is removable/replaceable). It is rooted and running Oreo (I think there are ROMs for A11). As it was my daily, I had ViperFX running, and now I use it as my MP3 player when I exercise. I use to get them second hand from ebay (I have had about 3) for peanuts of around $40 AUD.


----------



## belenos46 (Oct 19, 2022)

So, I'm in luck: I've been wanting to replace the clunky nonsense that is my moto power g9 (the one with the 'six-months-to-focus-the-bloody-camera' *feature* and the weird aspect ratio), and this morning my toddler did a lovely job smashing the hell out of the screen. Time for a new phone (oh no!). 

My priorities:
- battery life (fairly heavy use all day ~16 hours)
- snappy performance
- decent camera (I'm not Fellini, but when I push the button, it needs to take a damn picture, not put me on hold while it aligns the satellites or whatever to take the shot)
- rugged design (it would be super if I didn't have to act like the thing was made of window glass)

I was looking at the ulefone armor 7, which has a decent price point and a few other cool features (I can attach an endoscope to the thing? So neat!), but I'm aware that I'm not dialed into the scene the way folks here are. Do you have any suggestions or information I should take into account? 

Thanks all!


----------



## CheapDad (Oct 21, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> I have lots of old phones that have their own specific issues, making hem unreliable as a phone for daily dependable use. One of my old broken devices (GT-I9506, GPS is borked & battery is not the best, but it is removable/replaceable). It is rooted and running Oreo (I think there are ROMs for A11). As it was my daily, I had ViperFX running, and now I use it as my MP3 player when I exercise. I use to get them second hand from ebay (I have had about 3) for peanuts of around $40 AUD.

Click to collapse



I did surf ebay a bit to see what I could come up with.  Any suggestions on a good brand, model or custom rom I should look for?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Oct 21, 2022)

CheapDad said:


> I did surf ebay a bit to see what I could come up with.  Any suggestions on a good brand, model or custom rom I should look for?

Click to collapse



I am only one person, ki8miuted by what was sold in AUSD, and I didnt upgrade all that often so only have limited experience.

If I was to buy ano9thger 2nde hand phone, i would NOT get a Nexus 5. Their screens are physically unsupported underneath and the big reveal is that a lot of the second hand ones are sold with broken screens=, and dodgy power buttons. From this experience, if i was looking for a cheap device, I would use the acid-test of what percentage of second hand phones of that model, are being sold as working and what percentage art broken or have issues.

Also check the availability of custom ROMs and thread support here on XDA. If they are all dying or rubbi8sh, then they're probably rubbish. But a good one may just be a hidden gem. Search on yo9uytube, and you may also find videos of people showing how to fix common issues everyone is experiencing. The Nexus 5 power5 button was all over the tube, so I knew it was something to watch out for.

But nothing definitive, sorry.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 22, 2022)

a little help/suggestions ; i am looking for a new phone :
musts :
--- sdcard
--- rootable 
--- smallest as possible
--- At&t's phonelist (see attachement)
--- $300-ish (hopefully not more. but will consider all).

dont care :
--- camera
--- screen quality
--- H2O proof
--- latest and greatest
much thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Fytdyh (Oct 23, 2022)

mrrocketdog said:


> a little help/suggestions ; i am looking for a new phone :
> musts :
> --- sdcard
> --- rootable
> ...

Click to collapse



How about Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini (i257)?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 23, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> How about Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini (i257)?

Click to collapse



dang!!! totally missed that on the list.
"a second pair of eyes" !!!! 
ty


----------



## xHvlios (Oct 24, 2022)

Switched to iPhone few months ago and got 13 pro max. Decided im gonna go back to android, was eyeing the oneplus 10t should i get it or is there something else to get around that price point?


----------



## Fytdyh (Oct 24, 2022)

xHvlios said:


> Switched to iPhone few months ago and got 13 pro max. Decided im gonna go back to android, was eyeing the oneplus 10t should i get it or is there something else to get around that price point?

Click to collapse



either go for a samsung fold 4 or a samsung s22 ultra


----------



## xHvlios (Oct 24, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> either go for a samsung fold 4 or a samsung s22 ultra

Click to collapse



those arent near the price point and im not spending 1000 on a phone.


----------



## Fytdyh (Oct 25, 2022)

xHvlios said:


> those arent near the price point and im not spending 1000 on a phone.

Click to collapse



Well, they are for me. In my country both of them are cheaper than the iPhone. So, how much would you get for that iPhone? What would be the budget?


----------



## Masquerain0601 (Oct 25, 2022)

Hi guys, I'm searching for a new smartphone, my old one was a MiA1 and I loved it's community and variety of custom roms and it's almost pure android os.
What I'm looking for is a phone with:

A big modding community (and custom rom pool)
Price under 400€
In general a good smartphone for everyday life.
A long term usable smartphone (I usually use it until they die)
I was looking for:
- Pixel 6a

PROS: google os
CONS: almost no custom roms because of (?) Google proprietary processor.
- Xiaomi 11T pro

PROS: some roms and also a good processor (Snapdragon 888) supported in custom rom developing.
CONS: MIUI and its bloatware and an unusual battery drain experienced by many people
Obviously suggestions must not be limited to this 2 device, any suggestion is welcome.
Thank you in advance for any advice <3


----------



## DiamondJohn (Oct 25, 2022)

Masquerain0601 said:


> ...snip...
> I was looking for:
> - Pixel 6a
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just to answer your question, the custom processor in itself should not be the issue, as *Google have to release the source code*; in this case probably the unique newer kernel code, and firmware binaries to integrate into their hardware (where the more complex and proprietary code would probably lie). This source could then be added / integrated into a custom ROM. Thats how the same custom ROM is delivered over multiple seemingly unrelated devices.

I own a Pixel 4A, I was suprised by how few custom ROMs have been built for the phone., expecting there would be many before I purchased it. One thing I havce learnt regarding custom ROMs, unless you are a flash-a-holic, you only need a single good ROM. The big kicker for me is that there is no fully functioning TWRP!


----------



## xHvlios (Oct 26, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Well, they are for me. In my country both of them are cheaper than the iPhone. So, how much would you get for that iPhone? What would be the budget?

Click to collapse



like 6 or 700 at the most


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Biges (Oct 29, 2022)

Hi guys!

I'm looking for a replacement for my ageing OnePlus 5. I'd like an Android phone capable of taking indoor photos of my little daughter, wireless charging and as small as possible ("small flagship"), to curved display.

So far I've tried OnePlus 9, Pixel 6, Pixel 7 and Samsung S22. The best feeling I got from OP9, S22 is also nice, but their photography capabilities are far behind what Google can do with Pixels (Face Unblur!!!). However Pixels themselves seem to be plagued by many small problems - missing screen taps, lack of customization, changing functionalities from Android version to Android version.

So my question is whether there is a non-Google non-iPhone phone which can utilize its camera setup in a way to capture moving object, but on other side cares to make their phones working in some solid way. And not too large. The price is not an issue.

Thanks


----------



## {true} (Oct 30, 2022)

I have a Moto Z force. 
( no complaints)
It is an old device what would be an equivalent upgrade and or replacement device? Camera quality is the least of our concern.


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 2, 2022)

On Sept 14, 2022, I asked for ideas for a smartphone I would carry back into the bush.  

Well, I finally settled on a Ulefone Armor 8 Pro rugged smartphone (~C$236)   From amazon.ca:

Ulefone Armor 8 Pro Rugged Smartphone, Android 11, 8GB+128GB Octa-core Unlocked Cell Phones Canada, 16MP Triple Rear Camera, 6.1" Display 5580mAh, Dual SIM 4G, IP68 NFC Mobile Phone- Red​
So far so good but even with just a modestly sized battery, it is heavy.  Works well with the service provider Koodo which is a discount brand of Telus.


----------



## Fytdyh (Nov 3, 2022)

{true} said:


> I have a Moto Z force.
> ( no complaints)
> It is an old device what would be an equivalent upgrade and or replacement device? Camera quality is the least of our concern.

Click to collapse


_Samsung Galaxy S7 edge or Sony Xperia 10 IV_​


----------



## psi78 (Nov 3, 2022)

Google Pixel 2 XL is just great (it's manufactured by LG):
- Decent price nowadays (recently bought one for 150 Euro as new)
- still very good camera, also in bad lighting conditions
- longlasting battery performance out of the box with latest officially supported Android 11 version. Good overall performance nonetheless.
- IP67 protection.
- Great custom ROM support: official builds with regular updates for LineageOS available, crDroid for example also available as official build (and many other ROMs)
- no crippling of Camera2-API for Google phones / Pixel 2 XL on custom ROMs / after unlocking the bootloader like with many Sony or Samsung devices (i was a Sony Xperia fan for a long time, had Z1, Z2, still have a Z5, but the camera issues with these phones on custom roms are very annoying). Thought about a new Samsung phone, but Camera2-API only partially supported on custom ROMs put me off.

Potential Cons:
- No 5G (i personally prefer a stable LTE/4G signal which you get with the Pixel 2 XL)


----------



## Fytdyh (Nov 4, 2022)

psi78 said:


> Google Pixel 2 XL is just great (it's manufactured by LG):
> - Decent price nowadays (recently bought one for 150 Euro as new)
> - still very good camera, also in bad lighting conditions
> - longlasting battery performance out of the box with latest officially supported Android 11 version. Good overall performance nonetheless.
> ...

Click to collapse



Is this post intended as a reply to someone else? If it is, either tag that person or his/her reply. Or is it a question about a new suggestion for your next device?


----------



## totek2007 (Nov 4, 2022)

Hello, I'm looking for new phone. (every middle price cost will be great).

I am focus on the best custom rom development with a great battery and maybe camera.

Currently I am using Xiaomi Redmi Note 10 Pro (sweet) - OMG That was perfect budget phone with verry god custom rom support.


----------



## Fytdyh (Nov 4, 2022)

totek2007 said:


> Hello, I'm looking for new phone. (every middle price cost will be great).
> 
> I am focus on the best custom rom development with a great battery and maybe camera.
> 
> Currently I am using Xiaomi Redmi Note 10 Pro (sweet) - OMG That was perfect budget phone with verry god custom rom support.

Click to collapse



if you are already on the "perfect budget phone with verry god custom rom support", why change ? should hold you at least for a couple of years.


----------



## psi78 (Nov 4, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Is this post intended as a reply to someone else? If it is, either tag that person or his/her reply. Or is it a question about a new suggestion for your next device?

Click to collapse



I guess it's more of a sharing of my personal experience in the buying decision for a phone, and as somebody who is interested in long term use of a phone i'd have wished for some of that information myself some years ago (where i didn't take into consideration for buying decisions that camera quality on a phone can take a loss with long term use/after manufacturer support has ended and you may go for a custom ROM to get software updates).


----------



## totek2007 (Nov 5, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> if you are already on the "perfect budget phone with verry god custom rom support", why change ? should hold you at least for a couple of years.

Click to collapse



1. Because the support is slowly coming to an end. 
2. The battery is getting weaker - but I want to fix it.

Looking at what is happening in the market I think the best solution is still using my current phone. I can't find an interesting model for me.

Thanks for help.


----------



## Fytdyh (Nov 5, 2022)

totek2007 said:


> 1. Because the support is slowly coming to an end.
> 2. The battery is getting weaker - but I want to fix it.
> 
> Looking at what is happening in the market I think the best solution is still using my current phone. I can't find an interesting model for me.
> ...

Click to collapse



Even when the support is going to be stopped, your phone will still be compatible with 95% of current apps. As for the battery, you can just replace that. Wait a couple of years if nothing interests you at the moment.


----------



## hrpanjwani (Nov 6, 2022)

{true} said:


> I have a Moto Z force.
> ( no complaints)
> It is an old device what would be an equivalent upgrade and or replacement device? Camera quality is the least of our concern.

Click to collapse



Nokia G21


----------



## Markix_ (Nov 13, 2022)

I've been considering buying a new phone to replace my 4-year-old Samsung Galaxy A6. It works fine, but it's slow in heavier workloads, (from what I've heard) Knox makes it difficult to root and TWRP has no official version for it. But the problem is: I don't know what brand to purchase a phone from.

I wanna buy something that's easier to root (not exactly Google-Pixel-easy but easier than a Samsung phone)
My budget is $430
Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Fytdyh (Nov 13, 2022)

Markix_ said:


> I've been considering buying a new phone to replace my 4-year-old Samsung Galaxy A6. It works fine, but it's slow in heavier workloads, (from what I've heard) Knox makes it difficult to root and TWRP has no official version for it. But the problem is: I don't know what brand to purchase a phone from.
> 
> I wanna buy something that's easier to root (not exactly Google-Pixel-easy but easier than a Samsung phone)
> My budget is $430
> Can anyone help me out?

Click to collapse



go with a xiaomi. say, a xiaomi redmi note 12 pro+ (https://www.gsmarena.com/xiaomi_redmi_note_12_pro+-11954.php)


----------



## hrpanjwani (Nov 13, 2022)

Markix_ said:


> I've been considering buying a new phone to replace my 4-year-old Samsung Galaxy A6. It works fine, but it's slow in heavier workloads, (from what I've heard) Knox makes it difficult to root and TWRP has no official version for it. But the problem is: I don't know what brand to purchase a phone from.
> 
> I wanna buy something that's easier to root (not exactly Google-Pixel-easy but easier than a Samsung phone)
> My budget is $430
> Can anyone help me out?

Click to collapse



You should consider the oneplus 8t 5g





__





						Loading…
					





					www.amazon.com


----------



## NihadChopin (Nov 18, 2022)

Poco f3 or iPhone SE 2020​
I will buy a phone. Both will be second hand. Which one would you recommend?
I never liked my previous phone poco x3 GT because the gcam rom is not very good
Is there a normal system camera for poco f3? The reason I write iPhone SE 2 is because of its camera and System
I am waiting for your opinion. What kind of advice do you see?


----------



## klark27 (Nov 18, 2022)

_Motorola Moto G200 or Motorola Moto G100. Which of these phones is better to choose?_


----------



## Fytdyh (Nov 19, 2022)

NihadChopin said:


> Poco f3 or iPhone SE 2020​
> I will buy a phone. Both will be second hand. Which one would you recommend?
> I never liked my previous phone poco x3 GT because the gcam rom is not very good
> Is there a normal system camera for poco f3? The reason I write iPhone SE 2 is because of its camera and System
> I am waiting for your opinion. What kind of advice do you see?

Click to collapse



Go for the iPhone.


----------



## Fytdyh (Nov 19, 2022)

klark27 said:


> _Motorola Moto G200 or Motorola Moto G100. Which of these phones is better to choose?_

Click to collapse



Go for G100. It has microSD and jack. The camera seems also more capable. And the processor is more battery efficient


----------



## hrpanjwani (Nov 19, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Go for the iPhone.

Click to collapse



Seconded. If you have been in the Android ecosystem for a while then its time to try out the iPhone.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## HippoMan (Nov 19, 2022)

hrpanjwani said:


> Seconded. If you have been in the Android ecosystem for a while then its time to try out the iPhone.

Click to collapse



... unless you value the ability to mod your OS. 

A rooted Android device allows a lot more OS modification than a jailbroken iPhone.


----------



## hrpanjwani (Nov 20, 2022)

HippoMan said:


> ... unless you value the ability to mod your OS.
> 
> A rooted Android device allows a lot more OS modification than a jailbroken iPhone.

Click to collapse



It's good to expand your boundaries.

Personally, an iPhone has been my main phone for almost 15 years. But I have also had some version of Android as a secondary phone in that time. Samsung, Nexus, Xiaomi, Nokia, LG.

It's fun to play around with different aspects of technology.


----------



## HippoMan (Nov 21, 2022)

hrpanjwani said:


> It's good to expand your boundaries.
> 
> Personally, an iPhone has been my main phone for almost 15 years. But I have also had some version of Android as a secondary phone in that time. Samsung, Nexus, Xiaomi, Nokia, LG.
> 
> It's fun to play around with different aspects of technology.

Click to collapse



Yes, I agree that it's good to expand ones horizons, and for many people it could be beneficial to check out an iPhone.

I'm just pointing out to those people who root and mod their Android devices that jailbroken iPhones allow fewer OS and feature modifications than rooted iPhones. On a jailbroken iPhone, you are more constrained to limits imposed by the Apple ecosystem than you would be limited to Android ecosystem limits on a rooted Android device.

In other words, if modding and extending your OS beyond the manufacturer's imposed limitations is important to you,  you will find that Apple makes this more difficult than Android does.

Apple is famous for (often proudly) forcing user-experience constraints which in many cases are impossible to override, even on jailbroken phones. Android is freer in this area ... although over time, Google keeps imposing more and more Apple-like limitations upon its users, and Android may eventually catch up with iOS in this area.


----------



## puru (Nov 22, 2022)

Buying Decision (S22 Ultra)​
Hey please help in buying decision

Thinking of getting a S22 Ultra 512GB from US (I am from India) - Retailing for $1100 as of now.
I have to root as I tend to use quite a few rooted apps (mainly to block tons of ads, data privacy, spoof location, etc)
1. Need to know which version is easiest to root (Exynos, Snapdragon) and even the region code if possible.
2. Is it possible to receive updates (OTA or otherwise) without a reset?
3. Is it worth waiting till S23 is released in Feb 2023? (For price drops of S22)

Why S22?
Primarily for the great camera. I considered Pixel Pro but S22 outshines in the features.


----------



## hrpanjwani (Nov 22, 2022)

HippoMan said:


> Yes, I agree that it's good to expand ones horizons, and for many people it could be beneficial to check out an iPhone.
> 
> I'm just pointing out to those people who root and mod their Android devices that jailbroken iPhones allow fewer OS and feature modifications than rooted iPhones. On a jailbroken iPhone, you are more constrained to limits imposed by the Apple ecosystem than you would be limited to Android ecosystem limits on a rooted Android device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, Apple has a specific vision and you have to buy into that vision to use their devices. For example, slide to unlock was useful and a good marketing gimmick and now it is gone but we still use it to power off devices. Could do with an update there and add reboot, reboot into recovery, etc but Apple requires a hardware interaction for those. That's their vision and they will stick to it.

I agree that Google used to be much more flexible but the shareholder demand for services revenue is making both companies much more controlling than one would like. Microsoft did not get their Windows/Office blinkers off in time to compete in mobile and HP with WebOS could have been a good competitor but they folded just as they were starting. Having even one more real competitor in the mobile OS landscape could have seen a different outcome for us consumers.


----------



## sa20001 (Nov 22, 2022)

Hi, I was looking for a new phone. I am currently using an S7 with Lineage Os, I was looking for something that has the same size, sd card slot, waterproof and fingerprint sensor and good durability. S10E meets all the requirements, but my only concern is that the camera will work like crap as soon as I install a custom rom.

Any advice?


----------



## Perico pericales (Nov 23, 2022)

Hi guys, I´m in need of something for our company:

We need a inexpensive phone (between 100€ and 200€) that could have a clean custom rom with firewall afwall+, no google apps and, if possible, openvpn integrated for always on (and it could not be modified)

Access the phone remotely via vpn could be great in case a change is needed in the vpn.

What phone do you recommend for that?

Is there someone willing to do this? We could talk privately if he/she is interested.

Thanks!!!


----------



## svenik (Nov 23, 2022)

Hi all, please
What smartphone would you recommend to buy up to 500 euro?

I was thinking about Poco F4 8/256, or OnePlus Nord 2T 5G, 128 or 256, Nothing phone 1
I would expect good amoled display, with nice stereo sound (bass + volume) and a good camera at least with OIS
Or is there something else to look on please? Thank you


----------



## DmT1 (Nov 23, 2022)

Hi, 

Posting to this forum, as maybe someone can suggest a smartphone with removable battery, which has some features I like and use on my current phone.

Right now I am using LG G4 and it might be time to update it. However the newer versions G5 and V20 have no way to unlock bootloader (and get root - to remove Google spying and add firewall/xprivacy) and therefore I am unable to find a phone which meets all my criteria.

So preferrably I would like a smartphone which:
- has removable battery
- is rootable
- has IR sensor
- has FM radio
- has microSD card slot
- has headphone jack
- has a decent camera

If someone know some smartphone model, which meets those, then please share you wisdom!

Thank you!


----------



## Laesx (Nov 23, 2022)

Buy Lenovo P11 Pro 2022 (TB132FU) or P11 Pro 2021 (J716F)​
Little backstory, I have the 2021 version of this (which I bought second hand but I'm returning it because the screen is terrible at low brightness, see picture).
So I've spotted a sale I can get either of these two tables and they're the same price, my question is which one would be better, the info I know so far is:

2021:
+ Easier to flash apparently as I see on the forum, much more support
- Screens seem to be really poorly QC'd so it's a lottery (although this might be for both)

2022:
+ "Better" Screen since it's 120Hz, has PWM or w/e and a higher sampling rate, different panel from the 2021 so I'm hoping the QC is slightly better.
- No fingerprint
- Bigger Bezels which look kinda ugly but I can live with
- Less proper documentation for flashing/L1/OTA, etc. makes me trust it less

I'm debating if I should get a 2022 or a 2021, also I've heard some bad things about ZUI 14 being buggy (which my current tab doesn't have) so I'm not sure what to do.
Specially in the screen part of things since it's what's most important.

Picture of what I was talking about, This should be solid dark grey. It would be helpful if owners of them could try taking pictures of how they fare on low brightness.


----------



## hrpanjwani (Nov 24, 2022)

svenik said:


> Hi all, please
> What smartphone would you recommend to buy up to 500 euro?
> 
> I was thinking about Poco F4 8/256, or OnePlus Nord 2T 5G, 128 or 256, Nothing phone 1
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for the Nord


----------



## svenik (Nov 24, 2022)

hrpanjwani said:


> Go for the Nord

Click to collapse



Thanks for the advice, i am also inclined to Nord but yesterday i saw motorola edge 30 neo which also does not look bad


----------



## hrpanjwani (Nov 24, 2022)

svenik said:


> Thanks for the advice, i am also inclined to Nord but yesterday i saw motorola edge 30 neo which also does not look bad

Click to collapse



Yup that's also decent.  Neo has a better screen and is lighter but the Nord packs a larger battery. Both are solid options, though personally, I will go for the larger battery.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2022)

Hello, I am looking to buy a pixel 7 or a oneplus 9 vs. S21 FE or a S22 (international models). I want a rootable stable phone that will not give crazy issues with windows 10/11. The pixel 7 I can buy from my cellphone carrier koodo mobile (https://www.koodomobile.com/en/phones?INTCMP=KMNew_NavMenu_Shop_Phones). I live in Ontario, Canada so mind you, I will be buying a device within Canada (mostly). Which phone should I get ? thanks for your input

Also, does anyone know what the naming convention is for taking photos with the built-in camera of each device ? Thanks for another one!


----------



## liberator130 (Nov 27, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Well each has their strengths and weaknesses. The Moto has a better processor and video and selfie capabilities, while the Poco has a better build quality, IP53 resistant, photography capability, screen, microsd, headphone jack, charging speed and better custom rom community support.

Click to collapse



Hello, I have a follow-up: it seems like the M4 and X3 may have advantages over the X4.  I heard that the X3 has better hardware yet it (Indian model?) has had issues (I'm buying in the US).  Do you have any thoughts on the M4 and X3 as well, and which one is a better buy in this case?

Addition: The Galaxy S10e is also looking attractive.  It has features that I like, smaller, and cheaper than the other phones.  I figure it has good mod support too because it's a flagship phone?  Any thoughts help!  ty


----------



## tralph3 (Nov 28, 2022)

Hi, I'm wanting to replace my old Huawei P8 lite from 2015. I don't know many models, so I'm looking for recommendations.

There are some things that I cannot give up tho. I'll put a list of things that are required. I won't accept any phone without these.

REQUIREMENTS:
* Official custom ROM support (anything that lets me remove Google completely)
* 3.5mm audio jack
* Expandable storage via micro sd card
* No Samsung or Pixel phones

PREFERABLY:
* No notch
* No more than 5.5 inches
* NFC
* No punch hole camera, I want an unobstructed screen

Well, that's about it. The price range needs to be kinda low, not much more than maybe $100. I live in Argentina, electronics are expensive, and wages are low. What options do I have?


----------



## 20GT (Nov 28, 2022)

Advice needed: best (up to date) as possible new phone for rooting​
Hi guys, wasn't sure where to post this, so feel free to move it to a better suited forum if needed.

My phone is 5 years old and its time for new one. Whats an easy, but worthy phone, to root thats still relatively easy to aquire.


----------



## HoxoR (Nov 29, 2022)

here are the infos about phone between 150 and 200€?


----------



## Sora4449 (Dec 2, 2022)

I'm torn between huawei nova 9 and honor 50
Where I live they are almost the same price 
Nova 9 has better cam
Honor 50 has Google services. Other than that they are the same.


----------



## phaleg (Dec 2, 2022)

Hello! 

Would you please suggest me a decent rugged phone with custom roms support? 

Nothing fancy, it is enough that it is not super long and narrow like 99% of phones that are creating now 

Thanks


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 2, 2022)

tralph3 said:


> Hi, I'm wanting to replace my old Huawei P8 lite from 2015. I don't know many models, so I'm looking for recommendations.
> 
> There are some things that I cannot give up tho. I'll put a list of things that are required. I won't accept any phone without these.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for redmi note 4 (snapdragon version)


----------



## tralph3 (Dec 2, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Go for redmi note 4 (snapdragon version)

Click to collapse



That phone is almost as old as the one I currently have. It's not even being sold anymore. Thank you anyway.


----------



## Renate (Dec 2, 2022)

I just updated my low grade Android to a Moto G Power 2021.
I went for the 2021 because it has a Qualcomm processor instead of the Mediatek they switched to in 2022.
The 2022 has 128GB vs the 32GB on the 2021.
I paid $130 unlocked.

Two things I don't like: the bullet hole in the screen (I think it's a camera) and I'd rather have something smaller than 6.8" diagonal overall.

And a general warning to people (if you care):
I was disappointed to see that the USB Type C connector was only USB 2.0 and not USB 3
A USB Type C connector is a guarantee of *nothing*.


----------



## tralph3 (Dec 3, 2022)

I can live with that. Are there custom roms for that device?


----------



## Renate (Dec 3, 2022)

tralph3 said:


> Are there custom roms for that device?

Click to collapse



I've never really used any "custom roms", I've always just modified stuff on my own.

The OEM unlocking stayed gray for three days after purchase, then finally went black.
I had to get the unlock data through fastboot, go to the Lenovo/Moto site and get the unlock code.
So now I could use fastboot to flash whatever.

Being a fan of Qualcomm and EDL mode I tried to get that all working.
I found a Firehose loader that (mostly?) works.
I can dump the GPT but it gives "range restricted" errors on accessing blocks after 256.
I'm still pursuing this.


----------



## AgENtSaRcAs (Dec 5, 2022)

Hello! I'm looking for a new phone. I've been running the global version of poco f1 for the past 4 years and it's been a blast! Love the phone but it's time to change as I've been having issues with touch and the speakers.

Budget is around $300. 
The main requirements being able to use gesture with 3rd party launcher and an upgrade from my current phone (f1)
And a decent camera 
Good Software, with minimum updates for another 3 years (I don't change my device often)
SD processors

Thanks in advance. Oh, also I don't run custom rom but I prefer SD just cus I've had better experience with it compared to MT. Please help


----------



## McRog (Dec 5, 2022)

Hi,
I'm looking for recommendations on a good smartphone that has a 3.5mm audio jack connection. My priorities are on decent performance and good battery, and a dual SIM is a requirement. Overhyped mega-photo capabilities are of low importance. The budget is flexible.
I'm based in Europe if that matters.
Sadly there are not that many devices with the audio jack 
As far as I looked, Poco X4 GT seems to be a strong contender, but I'd appreciate any other (better?) recommendations.
Thanks.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 5, 2022)

McRog said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking for recommendations on a good smartphone that has a 3.5mm audio jack connection. My priorities are on decent performance and good battery, and a dual SIM is a requirement. Overhyped mega-photo capabilities are of low importance. The budget is flexible.
> I'm based in Europe if that matters.
> Sadly there are not that many devices with the audio jack
> ...

Click to collapse



It's a daunting task.The Sony's likely have good audio, but their UI isn't the greatest.
Samsung's newer midrange phones generally have it. Last flagship Samsung that had the 3.5mm was the Note 9 but its performance is doggy. I would also try to get something that has expandable storage and 12gb of ram if possible if it was me.  The Note 10+ is a rock solid performer but that was the first flagship with no 3.5mm.  After which the Samsung flagships have far less bang for the buck, worse SOT and place to much emphasis on the cams.

On new phones you will also need to deal with Android 12 which is a mess, in my opinion.  13 look like more of the same security puke. Android 9 has no cpu cycle sucking scoped storage and in 10 it's not fully active.  I still prefer Android 9 and it's reasonably secure even today.


----------



## Mowing5892 (Dec 6, 2022)

I am completely new to Android devices, I have never used one, and the people around me are iOS users. I'm thinking of picking up an Android device to install mods and tinker around. What would be a perfect device for me that is easy to install any mods?


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 6, 2022)

tralph3 said:


> That phone is almost as old as the one I currently have. It's not even being sold anymore. Thank you anyway.

Click to collapse



With the difference that, while your phone has the most updated custom rom on Android 9, the redmi note 4 has android 13 custom roms.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 6, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> With the difference that, while your phone has the most updated custom rom on Android 9, the redmi note 4 has android 13 custom roms.

Click to collapse



Can you disable scoped storage on that?


----------



## McRog (Dec 7, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> It's a daunting task.The Sony's likely have good audio, but their UI isn't the greatest.
> Samsung's newer midrange phones generally have it. Last flagship Samsung that had the 3.5mm was the Note 9 but its performance is doggy. I would also try to get something that has expandable storage and 12gb of ram if possible if it was me.  The Note 10+ is a rock solid performer but that was the first flagship with no 3.5mm.  After which the Samsung flagships have far less bang for the buck, worse SOT and place to much emphasis on the cams.
> 
> On new phones you will also need to deal with Android 12 which is a mess, in my opinion.  13 look like more of the same security puke. Android 9 has no cpu cycle sucking scoped storage and in 10 it's not fully active.  I still prefer Android 9 and it's reasonably secure even today.

Click to collapse



Thanks.
I've looked through different manufacturers and it seems I should settle for a midrange phone as most flagships don't have the connection any more.

So far, apart from Poco X4 GT I found as potential alteratives Realme 9 Pro+, Xiaomi Redmi Note 11 Pro+ 5G (or just the Pro version), Oppo Reno7 5G and Samsung A52s 5G. I'm leaning towards Poco, Redmi or Realme phones. Any opinions on which would be the most reasonable choice? I can see the spec list but it's difficult to judge the user experience and build quality.


----------



## shafi🇧🇩 (Dec 7, 2022)

Should I buy oneplus 9 over oneplus 9rt?


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 7, 2022)

McRog said:


> Thanks.
> I've looked through different manufacturers and it seems I should settle for a midrange phone as most flagships don't have the connection any more.
> 
> So far, apart from Poco X4 GT I found as potential alteratives Realme 9 Pro+, Xiaomi Redmi Note 11 Pro+ 5G (or just the Pro version), Oppo Reno7 5G and Samsung A52s 5G. I'm leaning towards Poco, Redmi or Realme phones. Any opinions on which would be the most reasonable choice? I can see the spec list but it's difficult to judge the user experience and build quality.

Click to collapse



In my opinion, if it were me, I would forget about the 3.5mm jack and go bt either using a device using LDAC or SCC codecs.  Buds+ are good for calls and music.  
Been looking at both Samsung phones and Android 11, 12 and 13.  They suck. My conclusion remains the same as a year ago; if I was buying a phone today it be a _new_ N10+ N975U1 running on either Android 9 or 10 and would not upgrade the firmware.  These devices are a joy to use.

Been seeing reports of issues with the Samsung A52s 5G, big surprise... beware.  Samsung today is more smoke than tire on the asphalt and as such not going anywhere fast.  3 years of this lack luster crap from both Gookill Android and Samsung means 3 yo products are still viable even superior choices.  That's what I think.


----------



## Marcconi (Dec 9, 2022)

Motorola Moto G22 Motorola Moto G31 For Google Maps, Surfing the Internet. Will not learn games. GPS, GLONASS, GALILEO. Fingerprint (side mount), accelerometer, gyroscope, proximity, compass.  Two has a set of these functions, this is the main thing.  And the screen does not hang up . Performance and responsiveness and the system doesn't hang​


----------



## suteha13 (Dec 9, 2022)

(reposting from noob thread since someone suggested I post here)

Hello all, looking for some help or advice with phone models/roms because I'm sick of dealing with the absolute dogwater that is iOS and apple. I've been meaning to look into some options for an open source OS without a lot of the bloatware that is apparently on mainstream android OS's. I'm absolutely not an expert I've literally just poked around on google but a popular decent looking one seems to be LineageOS, I'm just wondering what a decent phone to run it on would be, or perhaps if there's an OS that's better for what I'm looking for, idk. I'm just sick of the gross display of manufactured obsolescence in smartphones, I just want a phone with simple but decent specs that will last a long time with a clean and utilitarian OS. preferably would like a headphone jack, decent/good battery life and good storage. everything else I'm willing to compromise and go a little lower end on. any suggestions or advice is very very very much appreciated as I really have no idea what I'm doing. thanks in advance (also if it's relevant, I'm from NZ so I imagine quite a few brands would have to be shipped over and the price would probably be inflated).


----------



## tempaccount11121112112211 (Dec 9, 2022)

I figured you guys would know about these things. There's a sale going on for the Galaxy s22 (Verizon) for about $18/month. I'm in need of a new phone and was wondering if that's a good deal or should I wait? Given that it's Christmas there may be better deals that may come in the next few weeks. I don't keep up with phones so I don't know how sales for them usually go, or what's a good deal. Needs to be Verizon and about $15 a month. The 128gb storage is more than enough for me, I use a computer for media so I don't need a phone with an sd card, and I don't care too much about great picture quality. I just need something that's fast and will last.


----------



## xXx yYy (Dec 10, 2022)

Why not consider to buy a factory unlocked and/or network unlocked phone, as for example this one



			Amazon.com : Samsung Galaxy M23 5G, Android smartphone without contract, 6.6 inch Infinity-V TFT display, 5,000 mAh battery, 4 GB RAM 128 GB memory, dual SIM, deep green
		


Affordable price ( 237 €, 199 £, 195 $ ).   It's unlocked for all carriers, can 5G ...


----------



## yossif89 (Dec 10, 2022)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for an older phone that can still work today. I've realized I'm getting less excited about new iOS/Android phones coming up, and ideally wanted to experience older phones (that now, as an adult and as time went by, I can finally afford  ).

My main requirements are relatively simple - apart from making calls/sending texts, it would be great to have access to emails, maybe even a QWERTY mobile, and could be a not-too-old model as well - maybe even one that can run WhatsApp or something like that.

Do you have any suggestions in mind? My ideal would probably be something like a Blackberry, however since they are discontinued, I am worried about not having privacy updates or even not being able to use the phone at one point.

Would love your thoughts!
Thanks.


----------



## shafi🇧🇩 (Dec 10, 2022)

oneplus 9 vs pixel 6a. which one is an overall better phone?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## xXx yYy (Dec 11, 2022)

shafi🇧🇩 said:


> oneplus 9 vs pixel 6a. which one is an overall better phone?

Click to collapse



Look inside here:






						Compare OnePlus 9 vs Google Pixel 6a: which is better? | NR
					

We compare OnePlus 9 with Google Pixel 6a to find out which phone has a better camera, screen, performance, and battery life.




					nanoreview.net
				





BTW:
Oneplus is a Chinese brand, owned by Oppo, owned by BBK Electronics: Google Pixel is an US brand.
Wouldn't buy a Chinese phone today and in future.


----------



## I_AGREE_BUTTON (Dec 13, 2022)

*Smartphone for Fillming Raw Video?
*
Hi
Are there some recommendation for a Phone who support an MicroSD Card (or similar) and recording Raw Video (with MotionCam) and have an USB-C Port for the Stereo Mic Adapter.
The Quality of the Cam is important for me.
Thanks


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 14, 2022)

I_AGREE_BUTTON said:


> *Smartphone for Fillming Raw Video?*
> 
> Hi
> Are there some recommendation for a Phone who support an MicroSD Card (or similar) and recording Raw Video (with MotionCam) and have an USB-C Port for the Stereo Mic Adapter.
> ...

Click to collapse



most phones wont work with a stereo mic. their usb c port isnt compatible. that being said, xperia phones still got their headphone jack and it is fully compatible. so i would suggest xperia 1 IV


----------



## I_AGREE_BUTTON (Dec 14, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> most phones wont work with a stereo mic. their usb c port isnt compatible

Click to collapse



ääähhmmmm..... The Mic Adapter is recognised by my Huawei P30 Pro as an Headset and it seem it works perfect.
Sadly the have not an Micro SD Port to quick swap an Card when it run full. It get quick full with RAW.


----------



## nursemaned1969 (Dec 19, 2022)

One plus 9 or Pixel 5​
Hey, I know what the specs say; but I was curious about the real-world opinions and why? Thanks

Cross-posted to the Oneplus forum


----------



## pxperiano (Dec 22, 2022)

*Which phone for native call recording in Italy?*

I live in Italy and I'm looking for a budget phone with native call recording (and NFC, 5000 mah battery, at least 6 gb of RAM, Android 12 or 13). I can also order it from China if I found one with a good 4G bandwidth coverage.

Any help?


----------



## simonali68 (Dec 23, 2022)

Thanks to whoever moved my question about TABLETS to this dust bunny wilderness of PHONE questions. Well done!


----------



## Spaceboy60 (Dec 24, 2022)

Need new phone:

5G
MicroSD 
Headphone jack 
90hz our higher refresh 
Custom ROM support 
33W or higher fast charging
190~  grams maximum


----------



## ven1x (Dec 29, 2022)

Spaceboy60 said:


> Need new phone:
> 
> 5G
> MicroSD
> ...

Click to collapse



SAmsung A52s. huge pain to custom rom a la samsung, 25w charging and you have to buy the charger separate. otherwise, what you are looking for doesnt exist. some xiaomi phones, but they are over 200g, and all run snapdragon 680/695 chipsets, like the poco x4 pro 5g.

I was in a similar dilemma forced to buy a new phone, ended up getting some new old stock redmi note 10 pro, because i dont care for 5g, to tide me over.


----------



## Spaceboy60 (Dec 29, 2022)

ven1x said:


> SAmsung A52s. huge pain to custom rom a la samsung, 25w charging and you have to buy the charger separate. otherwise, what you are looking for doesnt exist. some xiaomi phones, but they are over 200g, and all run snapdragon 680/695 chipsets, like the poco x4 pro 5g.
> 
> I was in a similar dilemma forced to buy a new phone, ended up getting some new old stock redmi note 10 pro, because i dont care for 5g, to tide me over.

Click to collapse



Think I'll just wait for now till hopefully something does  comes out that matches exactly what I want in the next couple of years . I'm not in a rush to get a 5G phone anyway

 Xiaomi 11 lite 5g NE has everything bar headphone jack. If I was in a rush to get a 5G phone I probably could handle using  USB c headphones.


----------



## ven1x (Dec 29, 2022)

Spaceboy60 said:


> Think I'll just wait for now till hopefully something does  comes out that matches exactly what I want in the next couple of years . I'm not in a rush to get a 5G phone anyway
> 
> Xiaomi 11 lite 5g NE has everything bar headphone jack. If I was in a rush to get a 5G phone I probably could handle using  USB c headphones.

Click to collapse



were at a strange time, phones are so good for daily tasks, they take away features and tack on 5g for lack of innovation. hopefully theyll add them back as "new" features later. phones have been getting worse in every aspect these 2 years, besides 5g function.


----------



## jmc92 (Dec 30, 2022)

Do you guys have a suggestion for the best root confirmed phone based off of this crtieria?:
External memory slot
3.5mm audio jack
4gb minimum ram
5G support
Fm radio (preferable but not a dealbreaker if missing)
Isn't a nokia or oneplus
Under 600$


----------



## Spaceboy60 (Dec 30, 2022)

jmc92 said:


> Do you guys have a suggestion for the best root confirmed phone based off of this crtieria?:
> External memory slot
> 3.5mm audio jack
> 4gb minimum ram
> ...

Click to collapse



Galaxy A52s
Redmi note 11 pro 5g

Pretty sure both those meet criteria


----------



## jmc92 (Dec 30, 2022)

Spaceboy60 said:


> Galaxy A52s
> Redmi note 11 pro 5g
> 
> Pretty sure both those meet criteria

Click to collapse



A52s looks interesting, though the Redmi note 11 doesn't seem to have a headphone jack.


----------



## Spaceboy60 (Dec 30, 2022)

jmc92 said:


> A52s looks interesting, though the Redmi note 11 doesn't seem to have a headphone jack.

Click to collapse



There will be custom ROMs for the A52s soon too as several devs working on them

Also according to the following page the redmi does have a headphone jack :   Redmi note 11 pro 5g


----------



## jmc92 (Dec 30, 2022)

Spaceboy60 said:


> There will be custom ROMs for the A52s soon too as several devs working on them

Click to collapse



Unavailable to purchase new unfortunately. It does seem like a decent one. Probably why it sold out 

Edit: ended up going with a Samsung Galaxy S10 Plus.


----------



## EbaFufu (Jan 5, 2023)

Hi, I'm looking to change my phone, I'm currently using oneplus 8 but I've noticed that immediately the temperature of the phone crosses 44 degree Celsius, it starts throttling and lagging and it's really frustrating. I'm thinking of getting the oneplus 9rt or scrapping oneplus and going for poco f4 but I don't want another phone that will be throttling performance at a mere 44 degrees (as I'm typing this, I feel like yeeting my oneplus across the room). Any advice?


----------



## cmfCyangenModteam (Jan 5, 2023)

EbaFufu said:


> Hi, I'm looking to change my phone, I'm currently using oneplus 8 but I've noticed that immediately the temperature of the phone crosses 44 degree Celsius, it starts throttling and lagging and it's really frustrating. I'm thinking of getting the oneplus 9rt or scrapping oneplus and going for poco f4 but I don't want another phone that will be throttling performance at a mere 44 degrees (as I'm typing this, I feel like yeeting my oneplus across the room). Any advice?

Click to collapse



Google pixel, if that costs too munch, then pick Samsung,


----------



## EbaFufu (Jan 5, 2023)

cmfCyangenModteam said:


> Google pixel, if that costs too munch, then pick Samsung,

Click to collapse



The Exynos variant of Samsung what's common here and that's a deal breaker for me, but I'll check google pixel phones, if I can afford them


----------



## lgrubisic2 (Jan 5, 2023)

Im in a dilemma: Pixel 7, Motorola Edge 30 Fusion or Poco F4 GT.
Pixel 7 gives me the best cam but for the highest price. Poco is a beast for small money and the Motorola is something inbetween. Finding it hard to decide


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This thread is a continuation of this thread.

This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.

Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel free to ask those questions in here aswell.

This is an attempt to clear out all the similar threads being created around these forums.

*NOTE* I will be requesting thread maintenance as and when it is needed, to remove any SPAM comments


----------



## Fytdyh (Monday at 7:18 PM)

lgrubisic2 said:


> Im in a dilemma: Pixel 7, Motorola Edge 30 Fusion or Poco F4 GT.
> Pixel 7 gives me the best cam but for the highest price. Poco is a beast for small money and the Motorola is something inbetween. Finding it hard to decide

Click to collapse



go for the pixel 7, it will have the most updates


----------



## jmc92 (Tuesday at 4:23 AM)

Ugh, turns out the s10+ can't be rooted because of the bootloader. Looks like it's time to return the trash to amazon :/
Still on the lookout for a new phone lol


----------



## denismota (Thursday at 1:57 AM)

I bought a lenovo p11 pro, but it came with L3, netflix with a horrible image, now I want to buy another tablet and I would like your recommendation, thank you.


----------



## FreezyLemon (Thursday at 6:50 PM)

Hey everyone, I'm looking for a new phone soonish as my old one is starting to die on me. I'm buying in Germany and I tend to keep my phones for a while (current phone is a >6, maybe 7 year-old Galaxy S6). Still has some life left in it though, so I can wait if the next big thing(tm) is right around the corner.

I know enough to root and flash custom ROMs, but I'd rather stick with official software (hassle, missing features & other bugs -> very bad experience so far).

I'm a casual-ish user, don't game at all. Mostly use the phone to watch videos, read, browse the internet, etc. Camera is not important to me.

Stuff I want:

OLED screen (must)
Usable to good battery life
not too large (6.7" screen is too much, 6.5 is a lot, 6.0 is nice)
good build quality
software updates for a while (this is why i'm not getting a used flagship)
Some goodies/nice to have stuff:

wireless charging
NFC
maybe 5G
other things I can't think of atm
The Zenfone 9 looked pretty nice but apparently Asus has a bad track record with software support, so that's probably out.
Samsung has a good software support policy now, but Exynos is always a bit of a risk from my (outdated) experience. Is the battery life good/reliable on the more modern ones?

Google Pixels are also technically a possibility, but I dislike the company and would really rather buy from a competitor unless their phones offer something much better than the others.

Oh, I kinda forgot to mention this, but since I plan on keeping the phone for a while I'm somewhat flexible on the price. Don't really want to go >800 EUR though, and definitely not >1000


----------



## aheadofsingularity (Yesterday at 10:09 AM)

Why not buy Pixel 6a?

has OLED
Google Tensor gives you high performance
No Bloatware, No Carrier Apps, Only Googles
Good Battery Life, Stays 24h, Up to 72h (Adaptive Charging/Battery Saver/Deep Sleep)
6.1 inch
Nice to Have Quality (New: 2022 July)
Android Version Update until 2025 July
Security Update until 2027 July
has NFC
Compatible with 5G
Good for rooting, Google is hosting firmware for free
Unfortunately No wireless charging (if you wish buy Pixel 7 or 7 Pro)


----------



## ostvarivanje2021 (Yesterday at 1:46 PM)

I have OnePlus 8 Pro as my primary device and the OnePlus 7 Pro as my secondary device.
Thinking to buy a new device having the new device as primary and the OnePlus 8 Pro as secondary.
What should I buy better in camera and in general performance and hardware with active development (custom roms)  compared to OnePlus 8 Pro so it can be considering as an update.
For now Pixel is not supported in Greece.


----------



## FreezyLemon (Yesterday at 3:46 PM)

aheadofsingularity said:


> Why not buy Pixel 6a?
> 
> has OLED
> Google Tensor gives you high performance
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the suggestion. As I said, I dislike Google but you make good points. I didn't know about the Pixels being good for rooting, that's also something to keep in mind. I might just wait until Samsung announces the S23 phones and then decide on either the 6a (wireless charging is not a dealbreaker, and the phone looks like great value overall) or a standard S23. Apparently those might have Snapdragons even in Europe? Anyways, I don't want to put too much faith into leaks. I'm just not really sure what to get yet, so I'll wait and see.


----------

